# Allgemeiner AMD R9-290/290X  Laber Thread



## Speedy1612 (10. November 2013)

Nabend , 

Ich habe heute meine R9-290 von Powercolor in Betrieb genommen ,

Leider kann man die VCore nicht ändern, ist das so gewollt ? Oder hat hier einer zB eine Karte von Asus ?   habe gehört dort kann man die Vcore ändern ?


Gruß der Speedy 


*FAQ Links usw siehe Post 1 und Post 2 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html*


----------



## Duvar (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

Musste schon das Asus Bios drauf flashen und mit dem ASUS OC Tool übertakten. (Glaub heisst GPU Tweak)
*AMD R9 290X BIOS FLASHING GUIDE* - Overclockers UK Forums
Wundere dich nicht, die haben dort auch das Bios von ASUS (290X Version) auf eine 290 geflashed und dadurch höhere OC Raten erreicht.
Alles auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Ion (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

Moment! Bedeutet das, es gibt neue Modelle der 290´er die wirklich nen Lock haben?
AMD hat es schon nicht leicht, aber das wäre ein K.O. Kriterium für mich!


----------



## Speedy1612 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

So das Asus BIOS der Non X habe Ich gefunden , auch ein Herzliches Danke an Duvar  GENAU das habe Ich gesucht.

Ja genau ION meine Powercolor R9-290 OC  ist gelocked....... es geht nix außer Takt und Memory und Powertarget 

Aber selbst mit dem Lock ging Sie   1100/1400mhz   schon ganz OK.


----------



## Yaso (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

Also ich hab die "Echte" Asus 290 und kann über GPU Tweak die Spannung auf bis zu 1410mV stellen, die Spannung vom Speicher kann ich leider nicht ändern, dafür gibts garnicht erst nen Regler.
Aber meine geht selbst mit Standard Spannung von 1250mV auf 1100MHz+ 
Nächste Woche kommt der Accelero Xtreme III und dann schauen wir mal weiter


----------



## Speedy1612 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

Was macht dein Memory ? 

Meine ist schon @ Full Cover Wakü


----------



## picknicker0 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

Moinsen  

teste auch grad meine Giga R9 290, @Stock 1127/1425, ASIC Quali 71,7%. Hat einer das 290X Bios aus der Flashanleitung schon auf die 290 geflasht ? Funzt das ohne weiteres, oder gab es da schon irgend welche Probleme ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

Ich kann dir das normale 290er Asus BIOS geben .. 

bin gerade dabei es zu machen aber Ich finde den USB Stick nicht -.-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picknicker0 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

Sauber, Danke Dir  . Ich werde das morgen machen. Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos ob man die "ggfs. defekten" Deaktivierten GPU Sektoren wieder reaktivieren kann ? könnt ja sein das man die mit etwas mehr Vcore doch noch zum laufen bekommt. Einfach das X Bios Flashen wird wohl leider diesmal nicht reichen, spekulier ich mal. Hab zwar schon nach Infos gesucht, aber nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## Speedy1612 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

das weiß ich nicht,  hab aber auch bammel das 290X BIOS drauf zu machen  nich das da was kaputt geht


----------



## Duvar (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

Leute ihr habt doch ein Dual Bios, der Gibbo aus OC.uk hat gesagt und auch getestet, dass er mit dem ASUS Bios der 290X Version weitaus höher übertakten konnte (besonders den Speicher).
Er sagte auch, dass es ggf zu Problemen kommen kann, falls man kein ASUS Mainboard hat, dies wollte er noch näher Untersuchen in der nächsten Zeit, aber bis jetzt kam noch nix.
Der Afterburner wird aber demnächst überarbeitet werden und angeblich in ca einer Woche bzw paar Tagen soll der Typ fertig damit sein, dann sollten auch andere Karten übertaktet werden können,
also bitte habt ein wenig Geduld, eilt ja jetzt nicht wirklich und flashen müsst ihr nun auch nicht unbedingt, da mit stock voltage genug Raum vorhanden ist zum Übertakten der 290 (hat ja ab Werk eine bissl hohe Spannung ab Werk)

Also gegen 1100MHz rum werdet ihr es schon in etwa packen, kenne bis jetzt nur einen, der @ stock Spannung 1150MHz gepackt hat.
Nur 1100MHz sind bei der 290 schon gut, da ist man leicht besser wie mit dem UBER BIOS der 290X und stärker als eine 780 Ti @ stock, bedeutet also, ihr habt genug Leistung.
Was ich bis jetzt in den internationalen Seiten beobachten konnte war, dass dort viele 1.4V drauf knallen (nicht unter Luft), je nach Bios pendelt sich das ganze dann bei ca 1.3V bzw leicht drüber ein obwohl man 1.4V eingestellt hat, gibt auch ein Bios wo dieser v droop eliminiert wurde soweit ich weiß. Lohnen tut sich das aber echt nicht, zum einen sind solche Spannungen nicht gut für die Karte (senkt Lebenserwartung etc) + birgt sie die Gefahr, dass die Karte dies nicht lange mitmacht. 

Mit diesen Spannungen von 1.4V rum habe ich nun mal beobachtet, was die eigentlich packen die Leute, 
dies beginnt dann bei 1200MHz und geht auf knapp über 1300-1350MHz, mit solch einem Takt killt die Karte auch eine übertaktete 780 Ti.
Ist natürlich Glückssache, was für einem Chip man bekommt, nur seid froh mit eurer 290, wenn ihr 1100-1200MHz erreicht, wie auch beim PCGH Test und auch in vielen anderen Tests gezeigt, schlägt eine Übertaktung bei dieser Karte enorm zu Buche, weil ihr müsst mal schauen von wo bzw von welchem Takt die Karte da hoch kommt. Die ist ab Werk mit einem maximalen Takt von 947MHz im vgl zur 290X im Ubermode oder der 780 Ti die auch über 1GHz Taktraten erreicht per Boost moderat betaktet und im vgl zur 290X hat die stärkeres OC Potential, wenn wir die MHz messen, welche man drauf geben kann...

Im ubermode startet die 290X halt bei 1000 MHz und die 290 packt ab Werk nur max 947, sagen wir mal beide Karten packen es nur auf 1100MHz, würde also bedeuten, die 290X konnte nur 100 MHz drauf packen, aber die 290 konnte 153MHz drauf packen. Wenn ihr euch nun mal das update vom 06.11. hier anschaut Ohne X-Faktor: AMD Radeon R9 290 - Hawaii Pro im Test - R9 290: Gestern und Heute (Seite 3) - HT4U.net, seht ihr, dass die X Version bei selbem Takt nur mickrige 4% vor der 290 ist. (4% wären bei sagen wir mal 40 FPS bei der 290, bei der 290X nur 1,6FPS mehr...)
Bedeutet im Endeffekt, die 290 hat gute Chancen aufzuschließen bzw wenn man Glück hat mit dem Chip ein wenig, auch eine 290X hinter sich zu lassen.

Deswegen habe ich woanders schon geschrieben, dass in meinen Augen die 290X bzw der Aufpreis zu der überflüssig ist, die Leute haben auch einen Hass auf mich bekommen, weil ich die 290 so sehr gelobt hab in diversen Threads hier, weil sie es entweder nicht eingestehen wollen, dass die 290 eine richtig geile Karte ist oder angepisst sind, dass es so eine starke Karte für so wenig Geld gibt, oder sich Blind stellen wollen vor dem Potential der Karte, warum auch immer. ( oder es einfach net mehr Lesen konnten  )
Für mich persönlich gibt es nur einen Gewinner bei all den neuen Karten jetzt und das ist zweifelsohne die 290.

Überlegt mal, der günstigste Preis beträgt 333€ für die Karte aktuell und wenn man schaut wo diese 333€ Karte mitspielt (nämlich in der oberen High End Liga), dann kann ich euch schon mal vorhersagen, dass sich die Karte extrem gut verkaufen wird und dafür braucht man keine Kristallkugel. Hätte AMD es nicht total verbockt mit dem Referenzkühler, dann wären die 290er überall ausverkauft , die haben dort echt einen Mega Fehler gemacht.
Vllt mussten die es auch so machen, weiss da nicht was im Detail da abgeht, ist ja auch wurscht jetzt.

Bald kommen ja die Customdesigns und dann sieht die ganze Sache schon anders aus, einen Vorgeschmack habe ich in einem Thread hier schon gepostet, wo ein user den HIS Kühler seiner 280X auf die 290 drauf gebastelt hat und die beim zocken nicht wärmer wie 63°C wurde und dabei natürlich 947MHz ohne Probleme halten konnte, als Bonus darauf wird Mantle bald kommen, viele sagen ach kannst du Hellsehen etc also im Bezug auf was es bringen soll. Nur wer glaubt, AMD stellt Mantle als einen Grundpfeiler in ihren Präsentationen für nix und wieder nix auf...

Ein AMD Mitarbeiter hat vor paar Tagen bei Toms Hardware (engl. Seite) Rede und Antwort gestanden und da kamen auch viele Fragen bzgl Mantle (hab die hier auch alle gepostet die Aussagen) und dort hat er gesagt, ihr glaubt doch wirklich nicht, dass wir so einen Terz mit Mantle nur für 3-4% mehr Leistung machen... Fänd das auch echt lächerlich wenn da nix bei rum kommt, denn AMD hat gesagt, die Titan wird lächerlich neben der 290X mit Mantle dar stehen bei BF4 demnächst. Kann also nicht glauben, dass die ohne Grund solch große Töne spucken, die würden ja ihr Gesicht verlieren wenn sich das nicht Ansatzweise bewahrheitet, von dem her bin ich guter Dinge.
Aber auch selbst wenn Mantle Null/Nada bringt, spielt das keine Rolle, denn selbst ohne Mantle/True Audio ist die Karte der Burner, dies ist so zu sagen nur das Sahnehäubchen oben drauf.
Sooo genug gelabert, shice man, wollte nur einen kurzen post machen und finde mich plötzlich wieder bei einem Roman, glaub AMD bekommt mir nicht


----------



## Frontline25 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

zu viel text 
8-9 minuten gebraucht zu lesen xD Gz und gute arbeit


----------



## Speedy1612 (10. November 2013)

Ich bin Platt o.O 

Wahnsinns Text !!!   Ich verneige mich vor deiner Kenntniss zu dieser Grafikkarte

Auch ein sehr Interessanter Link von der Review KRASS wie gut da eine auf 1100/1450 Abschneidet , das ist genau das was Ich mit meiner Karte errreicht habe.


----------



## picknicker0 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

THX @ Duvar fürs recherchieren   .

Das mit dem (X) Bios im Punkto Speicher ist schon sehr Interessant. 1450 ist schon bissl dünne (meine 7970 im CF packten 1750 / 1800) Denke 1600/1700 sind bei den 290igern bestimmt irgendwie möglich, allerdings ist bei den 2 Gigas 290 hier, bei beiden auch schon bei 1400/1450 Schluss. Hab mir erstmal noch schnell nen EK-FC Wakü bestellt (Die sind ebenfalls wie die 290/(X) schon fast ausverkauft, lol) .


----------



## Vega2002 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> das weiß ich nicht,  hab aber auch bammel das 290X BIOS drauf zu machen  nich das da was kaputt geht


 
Funktioniert Perfekt und gibt auch keine Probleme (bei mir zumindestens), zur Not hast du ja noch das zweite Bios. 
Meine läuft mit Wakü dauerhaft nun mit GPU@1150MHz / Ram@1500MHz. Achja mit default Spannung@1.25Vc


----------



## picknicker0 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*



Vega2002 schrieb:


> Funktioniert Perfekt und gibt auch keine Probleme (bei mir zumindestens), zur Not hast du ja noch das zweite Bios.
> Meine läuft mit Wakü dauerhaft nun mit GPU@1150MHz / Ram@1500MHz. Achja mit default Spannung@1.25Vc


 
Von welchem Hersteller ist deine Karte. Und welcher Hersteller ist dein Board ?

Das Asus 290 Bios kann ich auch auf meine Gigabyte r9 290 Flashen , funzt dann alles soweit in punkto Vcore verstellen. Das Asus 290X Bios hingegen ergab, das kein Bild mehr zustande kam, also Vorsicht. Blind Backflashen ging auch nicht, nur mit einer zweiten Karte, und die 290 auf dem unteren PCI-e Slot funzte der Backflash dann. Flash Befehl ist dann "atiflash -p -f 1 Hawaii.rom" (Originalbios Hawaii.rom muss natürlich vorab gespeichert werden etc...)falls den jemand braucht. Werde dann wohl noch bissl auf ein Modbios warten müssen, mit dem man den Speichertakt der 290 dann noch erhöhen kann.


----------



## Speedy1612 (10. November 2013)

Ok das hört sich aber nicht gut an :/


----------



## chris302 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

@Vega2002

Hast du zufälligerweise den Aquacomputer Kyrographics Drauf ?  
Weil dann ich wüsst gerne, ob ich nen WaKü von der R9 290x auch auf die R9 290 passt  
Weil dann würde ich mir definitive auch eine ohne x holen und auf 1000 bi 1050 mHz übertakten


----------



## Speedy1612 (10. November 2013)

chris302 schrieb:


> @Vega2002  Hast du zufälligerweise den Aquacomputer Kyrographics Drauf ?  Weil dann ich wüsst gerne, ob ich nen WaKü von der R9 290x auch auf die R9 290 passt  Weil dann würde ich mir definitive auch eine ohne x holen und auf 1000 bi 1050 mHz übertakten





290 und 290X ist alles identisch.....   

Ich habe den EKWB....


----------



## chris302 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> 290 und 290X ist alles identisch.....
> 
> Ich habe den EKWB....


 
Danke 
Wusste ich halt nie sicher, ob die wirklich so weit identisch sind  
Gut dann gibt es nun keine gründe mehr die Große zu kaufen xD 

Vllt findet ja noch irgendjemand nen weg aus einer R9 290 eine R9 290X zu machen


----------



## MaxPa (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> 290 und 290X ist alles identisch.....
> 
> Ich habe den EKWB....


 
könntest du mir so die Temps sagen ? Bin auch am überlegen, weil ein System mit ner 290 Wakü kostet sogar 10 Euro weniger als eins mit ner 780 Ti ^^


----------



## Speedy1612 (10. November 2013)

MaxPa schrieb:


> könntest du mir so die Temps sagen ? Bin auch am überlegen, weil ein System mit ner 290 Wakü kostet sogar 10 Euro weniger als eins mit ner 780 Ti ^^




10€ ??????     Graka.  360€   Kühler  90€.   =.  450€.    


Graka Idle. 28C*.   

Graka Last inkl OC 1100/1450.  47C*


----------



## Vega2002 (10. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*



picknicker0 schrieb:


> Von welchem Hersteller ist deine Karte. Und welcher Hersteller ist dein Board ?
> 
> Das Asus 290 Bios kann ich auch auf meine Gigabyte r9 290 Flashen , funzt dann alles soweit in punkto Vcore verstellen. Das Asus 290X Bios hingegen ergab, das kein Bild mehr zustande kam, also Vorsicht. Blind Backflashen ging auch nicht, nur mit einer zweiten Karte, und die 290 auf dem unteren PCI-e Slot funzte der Backflash dann. Flash Befehl ist dann "atiflash -p -f 1 Hawaii.rom" (Originalbios Hawaii.rom muss natürlich vorab gespeichert werden etc...)falls den jemand braucht. Werde dann wohl noch bissl auf ein Modbios warten müssen, mit dem man den Speichertakt der 290 dann noch erhöhen kann.


 
Die Karte ist von Gigabyte Mainboards ist ein Asrock z68 extreme 4 gen 3. Ich hab das zweite BIOS ( Schalter zu den Stromanschlüssen) genommen. Das erste wollte nicht, hatte gelesen das es da eine Flash sperre gibt. Daher ging es wahrscheinlich nicht.

Kühler ist der EK 290x (auch für nonx) FC. 290 und 290x boards sind baugleich. Im 3Dcenter sind auch screens von Temperaturen und Bench von Futermark 2013.
Ich hoffe ja das bald mal ein gescheiter BIOS Editor herauskommt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (10. November 2013)

Vega2002 schrieb:


> Die Karte ist von Gigabyte Mainboards ist ein Asrock z68 extreme 4 gen 3. Ich hab das zweite BIOS ( Schalter zu den Stromanschlüssen) genommen. Das erste wollte nicht, hatte gelesen das es da eine Flash sperre gibt. Daher ging es wahrscheinlich nicht.  Kühler ist der EK 290x (auch für nonx) FC. 290 und 290x boards sind baugleich. Im 3Dcenter sind auch screens von Temperaturen und Bench von Futermark 2013. Ich hoffe ja das bald mal ein gescheiter BIOS Editor herauskommt.




Ja ein BIOS Editor wie bei Kepler wäre klasse ! 

Und noch besser wäre das man die Shaders freischalten kann


----------



## MaxPa (11. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> 10€ ??????     Graka.  360€   Kühler  90€.   =.  450€.
> 
> 
> Graka Idle. 28C*.
> ...


 
Ich hab noch keine Wakü, und mit dem ganzen System sprich Pumpe,AGB,Radiator,Kühlkörper(GPU+CPU),CPU,GPU,Board,RAM und Netzteil 

und danke für die Temps


----------



## picknicker0 (11. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*



Vega2002 schrieb:


> Die Karte ist von Gigabyte Mainboards ist ein Asrock z68 extreme 4 gen 3. Ich hab das zweite BIOS ( Schalter zu den Stromanschlüssen) genommen. Das erste wollte nicht, hatte gelesen das es da eine Flash sperre gibt. Daher ging es wahrscheinlich nicht.
> 
> Kühler ist der EK 290x (auch für nonx) FC. 290 und 290x boards sind baugleich. Im 3Dcenter sind auch screens von Temperaturen und Bench von Futermark 2013.
> Ich hoffe ja das bald mal ein gescheiter BIOS Editor herauskommt.


 
THX, habe es gerade nochmal mit dem anderem Bios ausprobiert, aber ging auch nicht. Werde das morgen nochmal mir der anderen Gigabyte Karte die ich hier noch hab testen. Ansonsten liegt es wohl am Board (ebenfalls Gigabyte). 
Hat hier jemand ein Gigabyte 290X Bios, oder weiß wo ich es her bekommen ?  

Hab mal vorhin mit dem asus290 Bios und dem Asustool ein wenig getestet. GPU braucht bei 1200MHz 1,33 Vcore im Asustool = GPU-z ca. 1,25v. schwankend. 2011er Bench ohne Fehler. Weiter mach ich aber erst wenn die Wakü druff ist, müsste Dienstag kommen...


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. November 2013)

Die 1200 hören sich gut an , von der Vcore auch Akzeptabel ,   1200/1500 das geht Ordentlich *.*

Ich werde mich morgen auch ans Flashen machen .



Edit: Hab  mal die Themen Überschrift passender gemacht


----------



## picknicker0 (11. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

joa, die überschrift ist Perfekt. 
Mal schauen wie das unter Wasser im Dauertest dann läuft (kommt ja bald X-Rebirth und Star Citizen Dogfight-Alpha   ) . Die 1300MHz GPU / 1600MHz RAM müsste ich irgendwie noch erreichen, sonst wird es ein wenig dünne fürs Eyefinity.


----------



## Duvar (11. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Bezüglich des Energieverbrauchs, hier mal was interessantes, der Dank geht an Lord_Morpheus aus dem CB Forum, er war so nett und hat mal paar tolle Tests gemacht. (mit einem MK 26 Nachrüstkühler).
Will jetzt jedoch nicht auf die Temps eingehen, sondern nur auf den Energieverbrauch.

"Tests zum Energieverbrauch:
Ich kann leider den Energieverbrauch nicht exakt messen. Wohl aber kann ich die Power Targets einstellen und damit den maximal Verbrauch festlegen. Dazu habe ich den niedrigsten Power Target Wert, bei dem maximale Leistung bei einer spezifischen Frequenz erreicht wird, gesucht. Um diesen Power Target Wert heraus zu finden habe ich Ungine Heaven und Ungine Valley verwendet. Diese beiden Benchmarks erzeugen in etwa die gleiche Last auf der Karte, wie die anspruchsvollsten Spiele.
Mit der verwendeten Kombination aus Kühlern und Lüftern ist es möglich die Karte mit folgenden Einstellungen im Ungine Heaven/Valley Benchmark laufen zu lassen, ohne das runter getaktet wird:

GPU Takt = 1.100 MHZ
Speichertakt = 1.250 MHZ
Power Target = 0% (300 Watt max.)
Spannung = Standard
Leistung = ca. 107%

GPU Takt = 1.000 MHZ
Speichertakt = 1.250 MHZ
Power Target = -5% (285 Watt max.)
Spannung = Standard
Leistung = 100%

GPU Takt = 900 MHZ
Speichertakt = 1.250 MHZ
Power Target = -20% (240 Watt max.)
Spannung = Standard
Leistung = ca. 94%

GPU Takt = 800 MHZ
Speichertakt = 1.250 MHZ
Power Target = -35% (195 Watt max.)
Spannung = Standard
Leistung = ca. 85%

GPU Takt = 700 MHZ
Speichertakt = 1.250 MHZ
Power Target = -40% (180 Watt max.)
Spannung = Standard
Leistung = ca. 78% 

Diese Ergebnisse muß man ins Verhältnis setzen. Die maximale TDP der Karte beträgt nach derzeitigen Informationen 300 Watt. Daraus ergeben sich die maximalen Verbrauchswerte. Der Durchschnittsverbrauch der Karte dürfte jeweils niedriger sein, der maximal Wert stellt schließlich nur einen Peak Wert dar, der vermutlich nahezu nie erreicht wird."




Auch interessant zu sehen, weil man braucht nicht bei jedem Game die maximale Leistung der Karte, also muss man auch nicht unbedingt unnötig Energie verbraten oder?
Wenn nun demnächst der Afterburner vernünftig funktioniert, wird man also auch ordentlich undervolten können und sehr gute Leistung gleichzeitig mit geringerem Verbrauch erreichen.
Ich denke die Werte sprechen für sich und es bedarf kein weiteres Kommentar mehr dazu.
Wer seinen ganzen Test lesen will: Erfahrungsbericht Anleitung/Review/Erfahrungsbericht: Radeon R9 290x mit Prolimatech MK-26 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Ion (11. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Um an Duvar anzuknüpfen:
Hier noch die Temps im wichtigsten Szenario:


```
Dritter Test, Temperaturen nach einer halben Stunde Ungine Heaven  (1920x1080, DirectX11, Quality = Ultra, Tesselation = Extreme,  Anti-Aliasing = 8x):
Lüfter @ 87-88%
VRM1= 70-71°C
VRM2= 55°C
GPU= 67-68°C
Lautstärke = nahezu unhörbar (Stiller Raum)
```

Sieht interessant aus.


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. November 2013)

Hier stand Misst


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. November 2013)

So habe nun das 290X BIOS bei mir drauf gezogen ......  


Kann machen was Ich will mehr als 1400 Speicher geht nicht. Oder liegt es da dran die Karte im 2D Modus ist ? Bei dem Kollegen aus dem Forum sind auch mehr als 1,4V möglich meine Blockt dann.


Sobald Ich im Desktop was am Speicher ändere Zack Striemen -.-


----------



## Duvar (11. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Es gibt auch Bios Versionen (zB PT1), die lassen bis zu 2V zu, aber davor rate ich ab und 1400 beim Speicher reicht doch, hast im Endeffekt statt 5000MHz nun 5600MHz beim Speicher.
Viel wichtiger ist sowieso der Coretakt, was erreichst du denn dort? Speicher und Core können sich auch gegenseitig beissen, also lass den Speicher auf stock und schau was max am Core geht und dann versuche den Speicher zu erhöhen. 1.4V musst du nun auch nicht wirklich anlegen, mal ein Beispiel, der Unterschied beim Coretakt von 1150MHz zu 1250MHz beträgt in der Realität ca 8% mehr Leistung in Games nur steigt der Verbrauch extrem an mit der Spannungserhöhung.
Stell max 1.3V ein und gut ist, die Leistung sollte dann nun wirklich reichen was dabei rum kommt, man muss die Hardware auch mal bissl schonen und nicht direkt beim Kauf direkt extrem auspeitschen mit extremen Spannungen.
Ab einem gewissen Spannungswert ist der Gewinn an Leistung gegenüber dem Verbrauch nicht mehr recht zu fertigen.
Ach ja, die Streifen deuten auf zu viel des Guten beim Speicher hin.


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. November 2013)

Ich wollte mal Fragen ob es auch normal ist das mir seid dem BIOS Flash volle Shader angezeigt werden (die der 290X) 

Das mit dem Speicher und Takt werde Ich morgen mal ausloten Herzlichen Dank Duvar


----------



## Duvar (11. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Du kannst nicht die shader damit frei schalten, sollte ein Anzeigefehler sein.
PS Für den Speicher werden im US Forum übrigens folgende Teile empfohlen Akust Copper Memory Chip Heatsink - 13mm x 12mm x 5mm - 4 Pack (RS00-0602-AKS) - FrozenCPU.com
Weiss jetzt nicht, ob das Set von Alpenföhn da besser ist, die raten im US Forum auf jeden Fall von den billigen Kühlerchen die Arctic mit dem Accelero liefert ab.


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

So das 290X Bios habe Ich runtergehauen , das wollte meine kleine nicht wirklich....  

Habe nun das 290 Asus BIOS drauf und Siehe da....... TATATAT 

Glaube Platz 4 oder 5 bei FireStrike Benchmark   TITAN KILLER 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*R9-290 @ 1200/1500mhz* 



1600mhz wäre auch fast durchgegangen aber leider dann doch nicht, was mir aufgefallen ist, das wenn Ich die Vcore höher als die 1,343V  mache dann Kackt die Karte jedes mal am Speicher ab , der Speicher mag es glaube Ich nicht das Ich mehr Vcore geben will um den GPU Takt anzuheben.

Aber da die Treiber noch alle Beta sind und die Modder auch noch nicht wach sind , rechne Ich stark damit das mit den Karten noch was geht, ABER das Ergebnis sollte mehr als Zufriedenstellend sein, das ist ja Fast das was die Jungs aus  den UK geschafft haben.


----------



## picknicker0 (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Sauber, das sieht doch ordentlich aus. Hast du 1,34 Vcore im Asustool eingestellt, oder im GPU-z ausgelesen ? 
Was haben die r9 290 als Standart Vcore ? 1,250v.  real, oder nur 1,250 eingestellt und ca. 1,150 real ? Habe gelesen das die Asus Karten einen VDroop haben, heisst das, das die anderen Hersteller Real 1,250 vcore anliegen haben ? Weiss jemand hier genaueres, weil mit den 1,334 hatte ich ca. 1,250 schwankend, da ginge dann ja noch was mit der Wakü die morgen kommt  .


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

Das kann Ich dir so gerade nicht sagen ,  hatte Ich nie mitlaufen ,    aber habe hier noch was Feines , und damit Platz 1 im Heaven 3.0 aus dem Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Da geht noch was...... aber Ich warte erst bis mein zusätzlicher 200er Radi ankommt , meine jetzigen Radis ( 200er + der 140er) müssen jetzt ganz gut Ackern.........


Aber diese 1250/1650 sind natürlich nicht Game Stable.....   

Werde versuchen so 1200/1500mhz Game Stable zubekommen ,  glaube mehr ist zum Spielen nicht drin ,  für Benches da ist sicherlich noch mehr drin. Denke 1300/1700mhz. Aber dann ist wohl auch Ende im gelände.


----------



## picknicker0 (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Sauber  bin mal gespannt was meine morgen unter der Wakü macht. Wie kommst auf die 1650 Ramtakt ? Hast noch das Asus 290 Bios drauf, oder hast die Vcore für den Ram irgendwo erhöht ? ...... bzw. gehen die 1650 bei 3dmark ohne Grafikfehler ?


----------



## Ion (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Schade das beim Heaven 3.0 keiner mit einer Titan bisher mitgemacht hat. Würde gerne den Vergleich sehen.
Aber ordentliches Ergebnis. Die Karte scheint mit mehr Takt sehr gut zu skalieren.


----------



## Duvar (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Geil, sind auf jeden Fall sehr gute Ergebnisse HGW.
Versuch das ganze mal wenn du den Speicher @ Stock lässt und schau mal ob du dann mehr beim Coretakt geben kannst.
Platz 5 im Firestrike und die über dir sind nicht so weit entfernt, da könnte noch mehr gehen, deine CPU scheint auch recht geil zu sein, wenn die so wenig Spannung braucht für für den Takt.
Muss bei meiner da schon 1.4V+ drauf ballern für den Takt 
Denke deine Ergebnisse werden noch besser wenn die Übertaktungstools endlich mal geupdated werden.

Machst damit übrigens auch eine übertaktete 780 Ti platt ( der hat nur mehr Punkte wegen der besseren CPU, dein Graphicsscore ist minimal höher...
Leider kann man nicht den genauen Takt der 780 Ti sehen, aber die wird schon so weit der user konnte übertaktet worden sein.


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

3DMark hatte Ich nur bis 1200/1500mhz  danach bin Ich auf Heaven gegangen weil das meist noch Sensibler war...

Auf die 1650 nur durch zufall habe immer 100er Schritte gemacht und laufen lassen.

Jap das Asus 290 Bios komisch das bei mir das 290X Bios Zicken macht.....

Die 1250/1650 wollte Ich mal kurz in BF4 rein aber da haste keine Chance.

Bei 1,41V liegen bei mir  1,389V an.

25/7  reichen 1200mhz Locker aus....  

Da sollte selbst die 780ti OC Platt sein (vermutung)

@Duvar mein 3770k ist geköpft und ja der geht , allerdings derzeit noch zu viel vCore...  für 4,5Ghz braucht er nur 1,178V die 4,7Ghz habe Ich erst gestern eingestellt muss auch noch Finetuning , werde Ihn wohl mal auf 5Ghz jagen und nochmal Benchen


----------



## Duvar (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Nee in Games wo du die 780 Ti soweit es geht übertaktest, sollte die locker vorne sein, aber wirklich nur minimal, je nach Game mal mehr oder weniger.
Nur 1200 MHz sind optimal für 24/7, da muss die 780 Ti schon bis Anschlag übertakten um die zu überholen.
Die 290X bräuchte da schon rund 1150MHz, kannst also echt mehr als zufrieden sein.
Mit 1200MHz sollte deine Spannung auch nicht zu hoch sein, mit der Karte haste auf jeden Fall 2-3 Jahre locker deine Ruhe und heute und morgen wird ja nun gesagt was Mantle genau drauf hat, aber selbst wenn die Null drauf hat, wirst du mit deiner Karte in keinster weise Probleme haben und zockst mit knapp über 300€ in der High End Riege mit, wo selbst Karten mit bis zu 800€ ihre Zähne dran ausbeissen bzw bis aufs äusserste gehen müsssen.

PS Du brauchst gar nicht deine Karte durch jeden Test jagen, hier haste einen der mit ca selben Taktraten und Resultaten wie du folgende Werte erreicht hat.
Kannst also deine Karte direkt mit den Ergebnissen hier mit den Karten bei uns hier in den Benchmarks vergleichen 
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18554848
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18555564


----------



## Euda (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*



Ion schrieb:


> Moment! Bedeutet das, es gibt neue Modelle der 290´er die wirklich nen Lock haben?
> AMD hat es schon nicht leicht, aber das wäre ein K.O. Kriterium für mich!


 
Am besten ist's eh bei meiner 290X, bei welcher auf der XFX-Schachtel groß 'UNLOCKED VOLTAGE111!!' angepriesen wird - und dann 'nen VLock besitzt  Asus-BIOS und 'jut ist. Klar, sofern sich die Karte mal verabschiedet und - aus welcher Ursache auch immer heraus - das ursprüngliche BIOS nicht mehr beflashen lässt, stehst du erstmal mit offensichtlichem Garantieverlust da. Bei mir allerdings irrelevant, da Accelero.


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Zum Glück ist alles Ref und man kann ohne Probleme ein anderes BIOS drauf hauen.

@Duvar  : bei 3DMark noch 500 Punkte mehr , der Titan muss fallen   Getreu dem Motto David gegen Goliath


----------



## Duvar (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Die knackste doch locker wenn ich dir einen Trick verraten würde 
Ist aber geheim


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Hab jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread gelesen aber du kannst mal GPU Tweak 2.2.1.4 versuchen. Meine hatte auch einen Lock (zwar eine 7970 aber auch von ASUS), ich konnte die Spannung mit keinem Tool verändern, mit der besagten Version von GPU Tweak, welche übrigens modifiziert ist hat es geklappt.

http://www.overclockers.com/wp-content/uploads2/2012/10/GPUTweakVer2214.zip


----------



## Duvar (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Ok ich will mal nicht so sein und euch allen den Trick verraten 
Der wird in einigen Benchmarktests euren Physics Score erhöhen.
Ladet dies hier runter, falls ihr es noch net habt: MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 16 Download
Nun macht ihr folgendes "disable Ulps und extend offical overclocking limits". (Glaub 2 Häkchen setzen)
Da ich grad keine Grafikkarte habe bzw auch keinen Afterburner kann ich das nicht abchecken, während eures benchmarkruns deaktiviert ihr nun ulps, glaub da kann man so häkchen setzen, 
checkt das mal ab, sollte euch noch paar Punkte bringen Männer.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Was soll eigentlich dieses ULPS sein?
Hab mal was von Modifizierte Treiber gelesen, wo ULPS deaktiviert wurde.


----------



## Duvar (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Ultra Low Power Saving 
Soweit ich weiß, liegen damit auch ohne das was an ist, max Taktraten an.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Sorry für Offtopic,
hast mal ein Link dazu was das genau macht?


----------



## Duvar (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

What is a ULPS ? - Guru3D.com Forums
Wird auch empfohlen bei Crossfire.
AMD ULPS (Ultra Low Power State) disable tool by YoungPro

Mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nicht sagen sry, teste es halt aus und lass mal Firestrike laufen, deine CPU Scores sollten höher sein.
Ist ein Boost für AMD Karten only soweit ich weiß, aber Nvidia user können es ja auch mal testen, habe das in Erfahrung gebracht und wollte es unserer Community net vorenthalten.
Vergiss das Tool von young pro macht es mit dem Afterburner.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Werds mir mal anschauen, danke dafür.


----------



## Duvar (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Sag bitte wie die Resultate danach ausschauen hier im Thread und klar kein Thema.
Kloppt die grünen vom Thron runter^^


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Also mit deaktiviertem ULPS sehe ich im Valley keine nennenswerten Unterschiede, die Frameverläufe sind nahezu gleich.


----------



## Duvar (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Beim Firestrike und 3DMark 11 sollte es klappen, gilt wohl nicht für jeden Benchmarktest.
Achte immer auf den Physics Score.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Mach ich später, melde mich spätestens heute Nachmkittag mit Ergebnissen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

Das werd Ich auch gleich mal Ausprobieren,  Platz 4 muss drin sein um die Titan zu Vertreiben


----------



## picknicker0 (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Mein Kühler steckt seit gestern 20:00 in irgend einer Poststation in Berlin fest.    Werde ihn hoffentlich morgen dann bekommen


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

Also dieses ULPS deaktivieren  macht Ärger mit 3DMark .... Kommt ein roter Hinweis bei den Ergebnissen.....


Jedoch habe Ich jetzt einen neuen High Score :   11120 Punkte  

Habs geachafft den Speicher mit 6600 durchlaufen zu lassen


----------



## picknicker0 (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

@Speedy1612 , welche ASIC quality hat deine GPU ? .  (im GPU-z , ganz oben links in der Ecke Rechtsklick aufs grüne Kärtchen, und dann das dritte von unten) Bei mir sind es 71,7 % .

Hast du Power Target schon auf auf 150% ? evtl. hilft das auch noch ein wenig.


----------



## Yaso (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Gibt es eigentlich ein Bios bei dem die Spannung wirklich den eigenstellten Wert hat ?
Wenn ich die Karte mit 1100MHz bei 1250mV laufen lasse liest GPU-Z nur 1115mV oder sowas aus?
Ich würde GPU Tweak sowieso nur anschalten wenn ich auch Spiele und in dem Fall wäre mir Stromsparen total egal.
Ich hätte nur gerne die Kontrolle über das ganze da 

Hab nen ASIC von 79.9% hoffe mal das ist gut 
Die beiden Asus 7970 Matrix haben sich ja eher im unteren 60er Bereich befunden und waren für die Tonne


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

Meine Karte hat nen Asic von 71.6% 

Meine läuft gerade  1220/6600 mhz      

Somit habe Ich mir nun den 4.Platz beim  3DMark Firestrike geholt 

Habe auch schon versucht CPU zu OCen , 5,1Ghz wollten garnicht trotz 1,52V ,  4,9Ghz brachten leider garnichts....... sogar weniger Score gehabt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja bei mir auch , wenn Ich 1,41V gebe habe Ich 1,392V


Es ist aufjedenfall Interssant zu beobachten das wenn Ich die Vcore anhebe der Speicher Zickt.

Ich kann max zu 1,36V gehen sonst ist die Karte Zickig wie eine Frau



Schade auch das es für das Asus Tweak keine Handy APP gibt......   Ich versuche gerade einen Spielbaren Takt zu bekommen , es ist natürlich klar das die schönen 1220/6600mhz nur zum Benchen gehen....

Bis jetzt bin Ich bei 1200/5800....


----------



## Duvar (12. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch*

Dein Physics score ist zu gering, vgl doch mal mit den Werten der anderen user die die CPU auf selbem Takt laufen lassen, du könntest noch +1000 Physics score raus holen mit dem ULPS gedönst.
Was für eine Meldung bekommst du denn da genau?


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

Irgendwas mit Time blabla   glaube das klappt auch nicht weil ich mit Asus alles Einstelle und MSI is ja leider unbrauchbar...


----------



## Speedy1612 (13. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Also das 290X BIOS bring bei mir eine menge :

Also Metro Last Light Benchmark  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





290er Bios : AVG : 26fps MAX: 92,95 fps MIN: 13,39fps

290X Bios : AVG: 30,45fps MAX: 76,27 fps MIN: 20fps


Shader werden mir alle der 290X

Die MAX FPS sind weniger jedoch die AVG und MIN mehr und das enorm 

Auch die Textur Füllrate ist Gestiegen !




Es scheint das dies nun eine 290X ist ...
Schaut euch meinen Casemod an :Speedy


----------



## Ion (13. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Du hast tatsächlich die Shader freigeschaltet? 
Also jetzt wird die 290 langsam mal *richtig* interessant.
Ohne mich jetzt durch die ganzen Seiten zu klicken:
Welches Modell hast du genau?


----------



## Speedy1612 (13. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Du hast tatsächlich die Shader freigeschaltet?  Also jetzt wird die 290 langsam mal richtig interessant. Ohne mich jetzt durch die ganzen Seiten zu klicken: Welches Modell hast du genau?




Es war eine der ersten Powercolor R9-290 OC


----------



## Speedy1612 (13. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ich gehe nun stark davon aus das die Powercolor die Shader Freigeschaltet hat zur 290X

man sehe 290er 1220/1650 11184 Punkte

290X Bios 1170/1600 11186 Punkte


Fast die Identischen Score aber total unterschiedliche Scores




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picknicker0 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Sieht ganz so aus  
konnte meine nun auch mal unter Wasser testen 1250/6600 Benchstable, und 1250/5700 Gamestable bei 1,26-1,3 Vcore im GPU-z 
Spawa = 60 Grad, GPU 44 Grad

Bestes Ergebniss im 11er Bench war aber mit bissl weniger Ram-MHz, da geht bestimmt noch was 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/kk8h.png/


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Kannst du vllt den Verbrauch messen?
Mache mir Gedanken, ob mein 480W BeQuiet E9 Netzteil ausreichen würde und ich vermute es reicht nicht, wenn ich diesen Thread mir anschaue  http://www.overclock.net/t/1441118/290x-psu-power-output-tests


----------



## picknicker0 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Mit OC und 3 Flats komme ich teils bis 580 Watt beiom Benchen. Single Flat Sys. müsste so bis 540/550 gehen.
Ich hab nu das Prob das wenn alle Flats an sind ab 1225 MHz einer der drei teils an und ausgeht ....... morgen mal die Anschlüsse ändern, hoffe nicht das der Graka so langsam der Saft ausgeht .....lol....

Gibt es schon irgendwo ne Biossammlung? würde gern mal das Gigabyte 290X versuchen...


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hier solltest du fündig werden Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp


----------



## dnik (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ok Ok - ich muss auch. 
Wenn die eh alle Referenzdesign haben und ich von jedem jedes Bios drauf bekomme dann ists auch schnuppe welche ich kaufe?! 
Wird unter Wasser gesetzt - daher spielt auch der Lüfter nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. 

Gruß


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

dnik schrieb:


> Ok Ok - ich muss auch.
> Wenn die eh alle Referenzdesign haben und ich von jedem jedes Bios drauf bekomme dann ists auch schnuppe welche ich kaufe?!
> Wird unter Wasser gesetzt - daher spielt auch der Lüfter nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
> 
> Gruß



Genau !


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Speedy lad dir mal den neuen Afterburner runter habe einen Thread dazu erstellt, anscheinend soll Mem Spannung nicht verstellbar sein bei den 290ern aber die Corespannung schon, teste es mal bitte aus.


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

Mach Ich nach Feierabend ! 

Kannst mir den Link per PN senden ? 

Finde per Handy keinen neuen Afterburner.


Wäre ja sehr sehr geil , dann kann Ich endlich Benchen und per Ipad den Takt erhöhen ))


----------



## dnik (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Gekauft von Saphire - sofort verfügbar für 340,33€ inkl. Versand. 
Na toll - und am Wochenende bin ich nicht da...


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



dnik schrieb:


> Gekauft von Saphire - sofort verfügbar für 340,33€ inkl. Versand.
> Na toll - und am Wochenende bin ich nicht da...


 
auf so ein angebot bin ich letzten samstag auch angesprungen - 340€, sofort lieferbar - bezahlt habe ich ebenfalls "sofort" per paypal. bis heute gibt's nichtmal ne gültige trackingnummer. das geld ist aber schon seit dem WE weg.

ich ärgere mich, dass ich nicht für 30€ mehr irgendwo bestellt habe, wo ich aufgrund von langzeiterfahrung, eine lieferung in 1-3 tagen erwarten kann (alternate, amazon und co).


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



TobiWahnKenobi schrieb:


> auf so ein angebot bin ich letzten samstag auch angesprungen - 340€, sofort lieferbar - bezahlt habe ich ebenfalls "sofort" per paypal. bis heute gibt's nichtmal ne gültige trackingnummer. das geld ist aber schon seit dem WE weg.
> 
> ich ärgere mich, dass ich nicht für 30€ mehr irgendwo bestellt habe, wo ich aufgrund von langzeiterfahrung, eine lieferung in 1-3 tagen erwarten kann (alternate, amazon und co).
> 
> ...



Wenn man halt auch nicht auf die miesen Bewertungen von Pixmania achtet...


----------



## hwk (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Mix Computerversand GmbH das hier z.B. ist seriös, ist soweit ich weiß eine "Tochter" von Alternate.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Mach Ich nach Feierabend !
> 
> Kannst mir den Link per PN senden ?
> 
> ...


 
Afterburner-endlich-ist-das-update-da-spannungskontrolle-auch-fuer-r9-200er-karten


----------



## dnik (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ist alternate. Mit denen habe ich schon oft gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## PolsKa (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

AMD Radeon: R9 290 per BIOS-Flash zur X-Version inklusive 2.816 Shader?

gratz zu den News


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



PolsKa schrieb:


> AMD Radeon: R9 290 per BIOS-Flash zur X-Version inklusive 2.816 Shader?
> 
> gratz zu den News


 
Geiööölllllll



dann mache Ich heute nochmal ein Paar Eindeutigere Benches  Metro Last Light ,  Company of Heroes 2 und glaube Crysis 3 hat auch nen tool


----------



## WC-Ente (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Vielleicht ne blöde Frage aber: Gibt's auch irgendwo ne Anleitung zum Flashen des Bios? Wollts auch mal versuchen, mit das 290X Bios auf meine 290 zu flashen


----------



## PolsKa (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

guck mal auf der ersten Seite..


----------



## WC-Ente (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ah, da. Sorry!


----------



## Rizoma (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

wenn das wirklich klappen sollte mit Shader freischalten muß man ja relativ schnell noch zuschlagen bevor AMD da wie bei der 6950 nen Riegel vor schiebt


----------



## picknicker0 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Scheint verschieden zu sein, habe meine 2. 290er Karte, die etwas weniger Coretakt macht, doch nochmal reingebaut, und siehe da, bei dieser Gigabyte 290 funzt das 290X Bios diesmal. Bei der Ersten ging dies in keinem Fall . mal schauen ob ich die auch irgendwie noch komplett frei bekomme.

EDIT.: Kommado zurück , war wohl die 2. Karte die das Bild erstellt hat, daher sie beide im CF drinn hatte, alleine geht die 2. auch ned....schnüff...


----------



## flasha (14. November 2013)

Angeblich soll es Fake sein


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

Ich bin gerade dabei Fleißig zu Benchen ....    COH2 , Dirt Showdown , Metro LL , 3DMark , Heaven 3.0


----------



## AlphaNUSS (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Verliert man die Garantie, wenn man das Bios flashed? Und kann man das auch wieder so rückgängig machen, das der Hersteller nichts davon merkt?


----------



## picknicker0 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Schnüff ....die andere GB290 funzt doch nicht mit dem 290x Bios. Bild wurde wohl von der 2. Karte erstellt, daher ich sie beide im CF drin hatte.


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Die ersten Benches hier :

*Metro Last Light*      : 290 Bios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Asus 290X Bios    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Company of Heroes 2*: 290 Bios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*290X Bios * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Dirt Showdown*  290er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 290X Bios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3DMark Firestrike Extreme *:  290er : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 290X : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picknicker0 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Man sieht ja teils eine Verbesserung, ob sie Vollwertig ist müsste man ggfs. mit einer Originalen vergleichen. Schau doch mal ob du Benchtests von einer originalen 290X findest den du dann nachbenchen kannst. Dann noch zusätzlich einen 290er Bench als Vergleich machen.


----------



## Vega2002 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

@Speedy1612

Kannst du mal das genau BIOS nennen welches du zum Flashen genommen hast ? Alle X Bios die ich bis jetzt getestet hatte auf meiner 290 non X, waren ohne Freischaltung


----------



## PolsKa (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Als ob es dann am Bios liegt


----------



## Axonia (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ich zitiere mal Bull56



> Ich kann die Ergebnisse bestätigen!
> Jedoch rennt das ganze aktuell nicht sonderlich stabil
> Diese "kontroverse" wird schon länger in englischsprachigen foren Diskutiert, ich selber fühle mich als 90X käufer betrogen!



Siehe hier


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

Vega2002 schrieb:


> @Speedy1612
> 
> Kannst du mal das genau BIOS nennen welches du zum Flashen genommen hast ? Alle X Bios die ich bis jetzt getestet hatte auf meiner 290 non X, waren ohne Freischaltung



Das normale Asus BIOS  , in den Englischen Foren hat es aber so weit Ich weiss nur mit der 290 OC von Powercolor geklappt wie meine.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Mich würde auch einmal der Vergleich zur Original 290X interessieren, aber klasse, dass du dir dafür Zeit nimmst


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

*Die Settings für die Benches :*


*Metro Last Light : * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Dirt Showdown :  * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Company of Heroes 2 :* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Wäre nicht ggf auch eine Messungenauigkeit seitens des Programmes denkbar? Ich finde den Unterschied nun nicht Gravierend besser. Leider fehlen passende Benches mit der X.. Also Speedy ne X kaufen gehen


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

Das Video kommt gleich , den Ich lasse mich nicht als Faker und Wichtigtuer Abstempeln oder Ich hätte hier eine 290er und eine 290Xer....

Nun sollen die Jungs von PCGH das entscheiden .


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

AMD R9-290 Shader Unlock - YouTube




Meine Pflicht sehe Ich nun getan.....    nun sind andere dran , Fake ist hier nichts ......


----------



## Sebbi102 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Glück gehabt, würde ich mal sagen .
Aber Greets.


----------



## Schmendreck (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Zwar wurde ein Spiel mit dem jeweiligen Setting nur einmal durchgebencht, trotzdem finde ich das Ergebnis äußerst interessant. Laut PCGH-Test der R9 290, liegen R9 290 und R9 290X "Quiet" nur 2-4 Frames auseinander.


----------



## ramme223 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

@Speedy1612: Gute Arbeit, dicken Respekt für deine Mühen


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

ramme223 schrieb:


> @Speedy1612: Gute Arbeit, dicken Respekt für deine Mühen



Schön das es auch Leute gibt die das Respektieren und einen so erheitern


----------



## flasha (14. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Schön das es auch Leute gibt die das Respektieren und einen so erheitern



Mein Post vorhin bezog sich auf die News übrigens. Dort sprach man ja quasi von Faker 

Hattest du denn bis jetzt irgendwelche Störungen oder so bemerkt?


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

flasha schrieb:


> Mein Post vorhin bezog sich auf die News übrigens. Dort sprach man ja quasi von Faker   Hattest du denn bis jetzt irgendwelche Störungen oder so bemerkt?



Nein ,  alles läuft ohne Probleme,  mit dem 290X BIOS bekomme Ich wesentlich höhere Taktraten Game Stable ,  
bei BF4. Konnte Ich über Stunden 1150/6400mhz fahren. Ohne Aussetzter oder Black Screens 

Das 290er BIOS hat bei BF4 "nur".  1200/5400mhz gepackt ,


----------



## dnik (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Morgen kommt meine Sapphire R9 290 - hoffentlich ist das Biosupdate auf R9 290X dort auch möglich. 
Aktuell habe ich noch eine HD6950 drin - mit Bios auf HD6970. Die 6950 ist auch eine Sapphire. Ich bin also zuversichtlich. 

Gruß


----------



## ramme223 (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



dnik schrieb:


> Morgen kommt meine Sapphire R9 290 - hoffentlich ist das Biosupdate auf R9 290X dort auch möglich.
> Aktuell habe ich noch eine HD6950 drin - mit Bios auf HD6970. Die 6950 ist auch eine Sapphire. Ich bin also zuversichtlich.
> 
> Gruß


 
Lass uns dann bitte wissen ob es geklappt hat


----------



## Schmendreck (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Dürfte klappen. Der Mensch, der den Guide verfasst hat, besitzt auch eine Sapphire-Karte.
Den Link findest du auf der ersten Seite oder hier: Link!


----------



## DoGyAUT (14. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ich bin nicht ganz mitgekommen - ist es jetzt möglich eine R9 290 auf eine R9 290X freizuschalten oder hilft das Bios nur für den voltage lock und bessere OC Ergebnisse :?


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Altaaa Speedy du bist überall in der Welt nun bekannt PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X? | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Rizoma (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



Duvar schrieb:


> Altaaa Speedy du bist überall in der Welt nun bekannt PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X? | VideoCardz.com


 Dürfen die so einfach die Bilder von Speedy weiter verwenden ? wenn nicht Speedy gogogo hol dir die Kohle


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ist doch klasse 
Durch Zufall so etwas zu entdecken! 
Oder es war schon immer Speedy´s Masterplan


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Eins kann Speedy noch testen und zwar kann er seine Karte ja mit dem 290X Bios nicht so hoch übertakten, kannst du dementsprechend auch bissl die Spannung senken oder ist die Spannung bei beiden Biosen gleich hoch wenn man bis zum max übertaktet? Man muss auch bedenken, mit dem 290er Bios konnte er einen ticken höher übertakten, kommt es im Endeffekt nicht ca aufs gleiche raus?
Andere Sache ist, dass manche Spiele allergisch auf eine zu hohe Übertaktung reagieren, ist es etwa möglich dank dem ASUS X Bios das Game mit sehr hoher Leistung zu zocken, weil wir haben ja im Beispiel gesehen, auf dem selben Takt geht mit der 290X Version bissl mehr und wenn jetzt sagen wir mal BF4 ab 1150MHz abstürzt (also das max nur 1150MHz wäre), würde er mit dem 290X Bios ja im Vorteil sein.
Die Frage lautet also, wie weit lassen sich die verschiedenen Biosversionen übertakten bis es zu einem Absturz kommt?


----------



## Speedy1612 (15. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Altaaa Speedy du bist überall in der Welt nun bekannt PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X? | VideoCardz.com



Das ist ja der Wahnsinn !!! O.o


Zu deiner Frage, mehr wie 1,343 V kann Ich auf das 290er Bios nicht geben , damit bekomme Ich GameStable 1200/5400mhz hin.  Der RAM reagiert echt Krass dann , nur 1 mhz mehr zack Streifen.

Bei dem 290X Bios erreiche Ich bei 1,343  1150/6400mhz   hier das gleiche Spiel , 1mhz mehr und Zack Bild weg.

Als Max konnte Ich mit der 
290 :  1250/1650mhz 
290X: 1200/1650mhz 

(In Syntetischen Benches) 

GameStable

290: 1200/5400
290X: 1150/6400  (zeitweise auch 1170mhz) 

War das so inetwa deine Frage Duvar ?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Speedy kannst mir mal bitte das originale 290 Bios uppen?


----------



## Speedy1612 (15. November 2013)

Kann Ich heute Abend nach der Arbeit machen.


http://videocardz.com/47971/powercolor-radeon-r9-290-unlocked-r9-290x


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Also wird es im Endeffekt, egal mit welchem Bios, in etwa auf die selbe Leistung hinaus laufen.
Das merkwürdige ist ja, dass du mit dem X Bios den Speicher weitaus höher takten kannst und wenn man nun bedenkt, dass besonders die min FPS gesteigert werden bei deinen Tests,
muss es irgend etwas mit dem Speicher zu tun haben, wie in diversen Threads schon mal angesprochen, könnte es an den Timings liegen...
Eventuell erhöht die X Version auch die Speicherspannung zusätzlich und deswegen kannst du den auch höher übertakten, nicht das ich es dir nicht vergönne, ich wünschte du würdest 100kk shader frei schalten 
Kann es aber trotzdem nicht glauben, dass man tatsächlich aus einer 290 eine 290X zaubern kann, ich hoffe in deinem Namen (oder auch im Namen anderer Käufer), dass ich falsch liege 

PS Hätteste mal dein Foto in die Ecke vom Desktop verpflanzt, vllt hätte dich der Spielberg und Co entdeckt


----------



## AnonHome1234 (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



Duvar schrieb:


> Also wird es im Endeffekt, egal mit welchem Bios, in etwa auf die selbe Leistung hinaus laufen.


 
Ist ja wie damals mit der 6950/6970, die paar Shader haben an Performance sogut wie nichts verändert oder wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

3-5% mehr Leistung halt bei selbem Takt, der einzige Vorteil wäre nur, dass bei gleichem Takt mit dem X Bios mehr Leistung generiert wird, deswegen habe ich nach dem Verbrauch gefragt.
Es könnte sich lohnen mit dem X Bios zu fahren, aber nur wenn man auch dementsprechend die Spannung senken kann, nur dies kann er anscheinend nicht, für die 1200 MHz muss er die selbe Spannung anlegen wie bei den 1250MHz beim non X Bios. (beim benchen)

Er schreibt ja: 

Gaming:

290: 1200/5400
290X: 1150/6400

Bei beiden wird aber die selbe Spannung benötigt, dies ist normalerweise denke ich mal unmöglich, 
da müssen echt mal die PCGH Profis Hand anlegen und jegliche Spannungen in den verschiedensten Taktraten und Szenarien dokumentieren und auswerten.


----------



## Speedy1612 (15. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> 3-5% mehr Leistung halt bei selbem Takt, der einzige Vorteil wäre nur, dass bei gleichem Takt mit dem X Bios mehr Leistung generiert wird, deswegen habe ich nach dem Verbrauch gefragt.



Der Verbrauch des 290X Bios ist höher.


Aber 3-5% würde ja hinkommen , den  die 290X ist im Vergleich zur 290er ja "meist" nur 2-5FPS Schneller soweit Ich mich entsinnen kann.

Naja, ICH selber bin selbst gespannt ob das nun alles so hinhaut....  Mal schauen vielleicht sagt PCGH ja mal was dazu.


----------



## sepei (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Geht das nun mit anderen Karten auch oder nur mit den Powercolor


----------



## MyArt (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



sepei schrieb:


> Geht das nun mit anderen Karten auch oder nur mit den Powercolor


 
Hat bisher wohl nur mit Powercolor OC funktioniert.


----------



## sepei (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Sind andere mit anderen Modellen gescheitert oder wurde es nur auf den Powercolor getestet?


----------



## Bert2007 (15. November 2013)

Ich komm hier echt nicht mehr aus dem grinsen raus 😁 wenn das alles so funzt wozu dann noch ne 290x?die wird bestimmt bald gelocked von amd..greatz,du bist in den news 😊


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Auf OC.net hat einer seine XFX auch verwandelt (er hat auch Hynix Speicher), vllt hängt es vom Speicher ab, einer mit einer Sapphire und Elpida hatte nicht das Glück.


----------



## MyArt (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



sepei schrieb:


> Sind andere mit anderen Modellen gescheitert oder wurde es nur auf den Powercolor getestet?





> Bei den Jungs hier aus dem Forum mit Gigabyte Asus und glaube MSI hat es nicht geklappt.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ion-inklusive-2-816-shader-4.html#post5858681


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Schaut euch mal die Ergebnisse der XFX Version an, könnte vllt tatsächlich nur bei den Karten mit Hynix Speicher klappen, am besten testen das mal alle 
[Official] AMD R9 290X / 290 Owners Club - Page 568


----------



## sepei (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hab mir jetzt 2 290 XFX bestellt. Hoffe es funktioniert auch


----------



## Speedy1612 (15. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die Ergebnisse der XFX Version an, könnte vllt tatsächlich nur bei den Karten mit Hynix Speicher klappen, am besten testen das mal alle
> [Official] AMD R9 290X / 290 Owners Club - Page 568



Kannst du das mal bitte bei den News Posten ? danke !


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Alle Welt berichtet über Deine Erfahrungen. Wir werden noch berühmt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (15. November 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Alle Welt berichtet über Deine Erfahrungen. Wir werden noch berühmt.



*grins* wenn das mal nicht mehr Abos gibt für PCGH


----------



## Sithys (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Absolut spannende Neuigkeiten! Ich werde den Thread nun auch weiter verfolgen und schauen, was passiert . 

Wenn das alles so richtig ist, entwickelt sich die 290er zum P/L-Knaller des Jahres 


Lg aus dem CB-Forum !


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Wie deaktivieren  AMD/NVIDIA eigentlich die Shader auf den Grafikkarten ?Ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen wie sowas abläuft^^.
Werden die per Software dann einfach nicht angesteuert ,oder wird da auch was an der Hardware selbst verändert?


----------



## MaxRink (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Unterschiedlich. Manchmal, wie hier vermutlich nur über die Software, an sonsten werden meist per Laser die Kerne auf dem Chip physis abgeschnitten. Da lässt sich dann nichts unlocken.


----------



## Sithys (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Per Lasercut werden die Shader getrennt.


----------



## Rizoma (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Wie deaktivieren  AMD/NVIDIA eigentlich die Shader auf den Grafikkarten ?Ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen wie sowas abläuft^^.
> Werden die per Software dann einfach nicht angesteuert ,oder wird da auch was an der Hardware selbst verändert?



Entweder per Software (über das BIOS) so wie hier anscheinend oder eben per Lasercut


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

So, jetzt habt ihr mich angefixt. Ich habe mir gerade eine Powercolor R9 290 OC bestellt. Die hat die gleiche Seriennummer, die Speedy in seinem Video zeigt. Dann MUSS das ja klappen!  Und wenn nicht, habe ich noch immer eine sehr flotte Karte. Ich hatte ohnehin mit den neuen R9-Karten geliebäugelt und dachte mir, wenn ich die sowieso kaufen werde, warum versuche ich nicht mein Glück? Seit den seligen Zeiten, als ich meine Radeon 9500 in eine 9700 pro verwandeln konnte, kann ich bei so einer Möglichkeit nicht widerstehen. Jetzt muss nur noch Mantle die Hoffnungen erfüllen, dann bin ich rundum glücklich.  Den Accellero Extreme III habe ich gleich mit bestellt. Die Lautheit  dieser Karten geht ja mal gar nicht. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, ob sich die Shader bei mir freischalten lassen.

Off Topic: 
Seitdem bestätigt wurde, dass die neuen Konsolen beide AMD-Hardware haben werden, gehe ich davon aus, dass AMD-Systeme in zukünftigen Spielen Vorteile haben könnten. Insbesondere die vergleichsweise Schwäche (gegenüber i5 und i7 von Intel) der AMD-CPU´s mit ihrer eigenwilligen Architektur könnte sich ins Gegenteil verkehren, wenn die Entwickler in Zukunft ihre Engines auf AMD-Hardware optimieren. Ich bin gespannt. Vielleicht trägt der völlig überteuerte Kauf von ATI für AMD jetzt endlich Früchte. Ich bin kein Fan von irgend einem Hersteller, aber dass AMD-CPU´s seit Jahren kein Land gegen die von Intel sehen, und AMD immer am Rand der roten Zahlen (wenn nicht mitten drin) agiert, finde ich bedenklich. Ein Intel-Monopol auf schnelle CPU´s wäre keine gute Aussicht für die zukünftige Hardware-Entwicklung. Der minimale Geschwindigkeitsfortschritt der Intel-CPU´s der letzten beiden Generationen beweist das. So war es schon damals, als Intel mit seinen Pentiums den Markt dominierte, bevor AMD ihnen mit den Athlons den Hintern versohlte. Plötzlich ging es wieder schneller vorwärts. Insofern hoffe ich, dass AMD endlich mal Boden gegenüber Intel und Nvidia gut machen kann.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hey Hornissentreiber, schau dir diesen Thread an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...me-iii-vs-prolimatech-mk-26-black-series.html
Eventuell solltest du es nicht nur bei dem Accelero belassen, sondern die Vram Kühlerchen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Zeke79115 (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hey Speedy, wie hast du das Bios geflasht? Ich habe jetzt alle Bios auf Techpowerup zur 290x ausprobiert, aber konnte nie die Shader freischalten. Mir ist allerdings auch aufgefallen, dass er bei mir die deviceID nicht auf 1002-67B0 ändern. Er zeigt zwar beim Flash an, dass die neue ID 1002-67B0 ist, nach dem Neustart, ist jedoch wieder die Alte (B1) drin. Werte wie Takt usw. werden übernommen, die Karte lässt sich mit dem 290x bios auch höher stabil übertakten.

Flash: atiflash -p -f 0 xxx.rom ?

Hast du beide roms (quiet / uber) eingespielt?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hey Hornissentreiber, schau dir diesen Thread an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...me-iii-vs-prolimatech-mk-26-black-series.html
> Eventuell solltest du es nicht nur bei dem Accelero belassen, sondern die Vram Kühlerchen nicht vergessen.



Danke für den Tipp. Kühler für Ram und Spawas sind beim Accelero dabei. Die werde ich erst einmal verwenden. Sollten die Temperaturen zu hoch sein, kann ich immer noch bessere Kühler nachrüsten. Eventuell lässt sich die originale Heatplate (gibts vermutlich auch bei der R9 290?) mitnutzen. Bei einer früheren Graka habe ich die schon einmal zersägt und mit zusätzlichen Kühlkörpern beklebt, um die Wärmeverteilung auf mehr Masse zu ermöglichen. Das hat damals gut funktioniert. In dieser Hinsicht bin ich tiefenentspannt. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Yaso (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

@*Hornissentreiber*
Du hast den Artikel nicht gelesen, der ACXIII hat nicht genug VRAM Kühler, es fehlen 4 Stück für die Montage 

Hab bei Amazon Marketplace welche bestellt und die sind wohl mit Schneckenpost unterwegs, wenn die morgen nicht kommen gibts ne 1 Sterne Bewertung für den Sauladen


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Falls jemand an einem Test der R9 290 mit dem Accelero Xtreme III interessiert ist: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III meets AMD R9 290 - Artic AC Xtreme III im Überblick (Seite 2) - HT4U.net

Der Accelero schlägt sich sehr gut, auch im Vergleich mit dem MK-26. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man für den MK-26 ja noch zwei Lüfter kaufen muss und man damit nur für die Kühllösung an der 100-Euro-Marke entlangschrammt (jedenfalls bei den Lüftern, die ich kaufen würde), steht der Accelero sogar extrem gut da. Ich habe meinen für knapp 46 Euro bekommen, einschließlich Versand wohlgemerkt.

Zu beachten ist aber bei diesem Test, dass sie dort eine Bastellösung für die Kühlung der Spawas verwendet haben und nicht die dem Accelero beigelegten Kühler. Sie haben die gleiche Karte zuvor mit dem MK-26 getestet und bei dem haben die beigelegten Kühler nicht gut dazu gepasst. Für den Test des Accelero haben sie die Spawa-Kühlung dann einfach so gelassen, obwohl sie bemerken, dass die beigelegten Kühler des Accelero besser wirkten. Man könnte drüber streiten, ob das eine saubere Testmethode ist. Will ich aber nicht. 

Eine wichtige Information haben die Leute von ht4u.net noch nebenbei geliefert: die Mosfets sind bis 150° C spezifiziert! Da mache ich mir gleich viel weniger Sorgen um die Temperatur an den Spawas. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



Yaso schrieb:


> @*Hornissentreiber*
> Du hast den Artikel nicht gelesen, der ACXIII hat nicht genug VRAM Kühler, es fehlen 4 Stück für die Montage



Falls du diesen Thread meinen solltest: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...me-iii-vs-prolimatech-mk-26-black-series.html

Doch, den habe ich gelesen. Nach deiner Antwort sogar noch zweimal. Wo soll da was von zu wenigen VRAM-Kühlern stehen? Entweder habe ich Tomaten auf den Augen oder du meinst einen anderen Beitrag.


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hier und jetzt ist aber Feierabend  Montage und Inbetriebnahme - Umbauanleitung: AMDs Radeon R9 290 auf Arctics Accelero Xtreme III umgerüstet
Einmal lesen bitte, wir schreiben das doch net umsonst Mensch.
Hier damit du nicht zu lange suchen musst EKL Alpenföhn Simm DRAM/VRAM kühlkörper für


----------



## franzthecat (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Weis wer ob man über cmd flashen kann?
Sind da die 290x flashs vom Hersteller notwendig oder recht 290x Flash aus vom Mod ,oder muss man gar nur den vom Mod nehmen.
290x mods - kingpincooling.com


----------



## Yaso (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Upsi, ich hab den Thread nicht gelesen, tut mir leid.

Bin nur nach dem Titel gegangen und dachte es wäre dies hier http://ht4u.net/reviews/2013/arctic_accelero_xtreme_iii_meets_amd_r9_290/index4.php
Tschuldige 

@franzthecat
Der Link den du gepostet hast ist doof.
Der hier dürfte deutlich aufschlussreicher für dich sein http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18552408


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier und jetzt ist aber Feierabend  Montage und Inbetriebnahme - Umbauanleitung: AMDs Radeon R9 290 auf Arctics Accelero Xtreme III umgerüstet
> Einmal lesen bitte, wir schreiben das doch net umsonst Mensch.
> Hier damit du nicht zu lange suchen musst EKL Alpenföhn Simm DRAM/VRAM kühlkörper für


 
Danke, das war mir nicht bekannt. In deinem ersten Posting an mich hast du diesen Artikel nicht verlinkt. Ich glaube, ich habe sogar noch ein paar VRAM-Kühler rumliegen, ansonsten muss ich mal wieder Conrad besuchen gehen.


----------



## picknicker0 (15. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Gibt das hier eigentlich noch jemanden mit der Powercolor 290 OC, der das 290x bios geflasht hat?


----------



## CrAzYc0w (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hallo,

Meine PowerColor 290 OC müsste jeden moment vom Postboten gebracht werden.
Mache dann ein paar benchmarks und werde danach versuchen die Grafikkarte zu flashen.

BTW, welche Biosstellung flasht ihr ? Links oder Rechts ?


grüße


----------



## KetanestCola (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Meine R9 290 wurde gerade vom DHL Menschen geliefert.
Muss mich nur mal in die Sache mit den Benchmarks einlesen - hatte das noch nie vorher gemacht.
Ich finde leider das Posting nicht mehr - aber mit welchem Programm habt ihr euren Speicherhersteller ausgelesen?

Meine Karte ist die Powercolor R9 290 OC
(War erschrocken wie schwer die doch ist 

Mal kurz BF4 angespielt - im idle vernimmt man ein leichtes säuseln - bei BF4 dreht der Lüfter schon ordentlich auf.
Allerdings soll bei mir noch eine WaKü montiert werden (ca. 2 Wochen)


----------



## Cleriker (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hast du mit dem Einbau wenigstens etwas gewartet? Du weisst doch sicher was mit sehr kalter Hardware passieren kann, die man schnell erhitzt und unter Saft setzt? 

Zwei Fragen hab ich an dich? Ist die Powercolor OC denn im Referenzdesign und hast du mit der Karte in den Menüs irgendwelches Spulenfiepen?


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hier mal 2 nützliche Links für euch:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ion-inklusive-2-816-shader-9.html#post5861591
*AMD R9 290X BIOS FLASHING GUIDE* - Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

Ich werde heute noch ein HOW TO machen und da das wichtigste Reinpacken. 

Und eine Tabelle erstellen , Karten Hersteller , Memory ( Hyinx oder Elpa) und ob das Flashen geklappt hat. Damit man mal eine Übersicht erhält


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Pack auch alle links da rein zB zum Mem auslesen etc, kannst auch was zum Verbrauch etc sagen, damit man so gut wie jede Frage abdeckt


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Pack auch alle links da rein zB zum Mem auslesen etc, kannst auch was zum Verbrauch etc sagen, damit man so gut wie jede Frage abdeckt



Ich gebe mein Bestes


----------



## Wolfgrel (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hey Leute,

Hab es mit einer "Sapphire R9 290" versucht da geht es leider nicht (Memory: Elpdia, memoryname: EDW2032BBBG).
Das normale Asus 290 Bios kann man draufspielen, das funktioniert. In GPU Tweak wird die GPU voltage damit frei geschaltet, allerdings geht das im MSI Afterburner auch so.
Original Bios:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Asus Bios



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Asus 290x Bios führt zu einem Black Screen. Da braucht ihr dann ne 2 Karte oder einen Onboard/Cpu (z.B. Haswell) Grafikchip um das zu reparieren.


----------



## KetanestCola (16. November 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem Einbau wenigstens etwas gewartet? Du weisst doch sicher was mit sehr kalter Hardware passieren kann, die man schnell erhitzt und unter Saft setzt?   Zwei Fragen hab ich an dich? Ist die Powercolor OC denn im Referenzdesign und hast du mit der Karte in den Menüs irgendwelches Spulenfiepen?



Ja- hab die karte schon etwas aklimatisieren lassen 
Und nochmal ja für das   Referenz Design 
Ein nein gibt es für Spulenfiepen- ich konnte zumindest keines ausmachen.


----------



## Schmendreck (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Bilder von euren Umbauten wünsche ich mir!


----------



## CrAzYc0w (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ihr werdet lachen, das flashen scheitert bei mir am USB Stick starten.

Benutze den Guide von Overclockers.uk auf der ersten seite im Thread.
Anstatt vom USB Stick zu starten, wie ich es im UEFI ausgewählt habe, startet mein Rechner immer wieder das normale Windows.

Laut Memoryinfo hab ich den Hyinx RAM


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

Während des Bootens F11 drücken dann kannst du Manuel Auswählen


----------



## CrAzYc0w (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Juhuuu, hat geklappt.
Habe vergessen "HPUSBDisk" als Admin zu starten *facepalm*


EDIT: Ist eine Powercolor 290 OC von Mindfactory für 348 €, Vielen Dank Speedy1612 <3

EDIT2: Habe das Standartbios (Schalter zum Gehäuseende geflasht)


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

Wie es mich freut das es auch bei anderen klappt  

Ach und lieben Gruß an alle die meinten Ich wäre ein Faker und Wichtigtuher *winke*


----------



## topasx (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ich bin mal gespannt, ich hab gestern auch eine R9 290 Powercolor bei MF bestellt, hätte ich mir sie nach hause liefern lassen, hätte ich das Ding heute schon


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

So Ich bin nun endlich zu Hause und sitze an dem HOW TO , Ich versuche das es in den nächsten 1-2Std Online ist.

Bis dahin  der Speedy


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

Ist ONLINE !!! 
HOW TO Flash R9-290/290X

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-how-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Packs dir noch am besten in deiner Signatur.


----------



## picknicker0 (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hey Ho, 
heute ist meine Powercolor 290 OC eingetrudelt. Wurde ebenfalls als 290X geflasht und erkannt. Shader etc. laut GPU-z sind nun ebenfalls wie bei Speedy1612 wie bei der Originalen vorhanden.
Vom Benchen her würde ich auch sagen das es sich nun um eine 290X handelt, da das 290X Bios mit etwas weniger Coretakt gleiche Leistung bring. Im Game sind es ebenfalls 1-2 Frames mehr, bei 25-50MHz weniger Takt. Allerdings habe ich auch bei dieser Karte das Problem das ab 1200MHz Coretakt der Displayport für den 3. Moni dann immer das Signal zeitweise verliert. 
Bin mit dem testen noch ned ganz durch aber 1225 MHz GPU war Grob getestet Gamestable, 1225/6700 (bei1,412v im GPU Tweak) schon einmal Benchstable. 
Auch von mir ein THX an Speedy1612 für die Grakainfo. Werde das heute oder morgen noch genauer testen.

PS.: Igrendwie erinnert mich die R9 290 an das frühere 512bit Monster, die 2900pro/XT  . Die war ebenfalls extrem Heiß und Laut mit dem standard Kühler, aber unter einer Wakü mit ordentlich OC, kam das 512bit interface richtig in Schwung.


----------



## zoidberg80 (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Moin,

ich bin eben auf diesen schönen Thread hier aufmerksam geworden. Ich habe seit Anfang der Woche ebenfalls eine Powercolor 290 OC. Eigentlich reicht mir die Leistung dicke aus. Aber leider bastel ich viel zu gerne an solchen Sachen rum, so das ich da wohl nicht die Finger von lassen werde. Meine Karte hat übrigens Elpdia Speicher verbaut.

Ich hätte vorab noch 2 Fragen. Wenn ich das Bios auf einer der beiden Schalterpositionen zerflashe (sprich Blackscreen beim Booten)... bekommt man das wieder hin? Oder kann ich dann nur noch mit dem "Ersatzbios" arbeiten? Wenn man sowas wieder ganz bekommt wäre ein kleines How-To super 

Zweite Frage... wird die (X) nicht mit weniger Volt betrieben? Läuft die nicht (X) dann ebenfalls mit weniger Volt (wenn das X Bios funktioniert) oder liege ich da falsch?

Werde es wohl direkt mit dem Powercolor X Bios versuchen.

Danke und Gruß Zoidy


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



picknicker0 schrieb:


> Hey Ho,
> heute ist meine Powercolor 290 OC eingetrudelt. Wurde ebenfalls als 290X geflasht und erkannt. Shader etc. laut GPU-z sind nun ebenfalls wie bei Speedy1612 wie bei der Originalen vorhanden.
> Vom Benchen her würde ich auch sagen das es sich nun um eine 290X handelt, da das 290X Bios mit etwas weniger Coretakt gleiche Leistung bring. Im Game sind es ebenfalls 1-2 Frames mehr, bei 25-50MHz weniger Takt. Allerdings habe ich auch bei dieser Karte das Problem das ab 1200MHz Coretakt der Displayport für den 3. Moni dann immer das Signal zeitweise verliert.
> Bin mit dem testen noch ned ganz durch aber 1225 MHz GPU war Grob getestet Gamestable, 1225/6700 (bei1,412v im GPU Tweak) schon einmal Benchstable.
> ...


 
Das mit dem DisplayPort habe Ich auch ..... der Moni wird 1-2 sek Schwarz dann kommt das Bild wieder....


----------



## tuningmaster (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ist nach dem BIOS Flash auch der "Über-Modus" frei geschaltet?


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

die Karte hat danach eine TDP von 480Watt anstatt 300Watt also JA


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> die Karte hat danach eine TDP von 480Watt anstatt 300Watt also JA


 
Wos? Wo nimmst du diese Zahlen her?


----------



## zoidberg80 (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Schon mal danke für die Info mit der Watt-Leistung. Wie steht es denn um ein zerschossenes Bios (Blackscreen). Bekommt man das wieder heile; wenn ja wie  Vorher möchte ich ungerne an den Flash gehen.


----------



## sepei (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Du hasst ja sowiso Dual Bios soweit ich weiß?


----------



## titanslayer (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hallo allerseits!

Ich bin gestern auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden und fand die Sache gleich so interessant, daß ich mir umgehend eine PowerColor R9 290 OC bestellt habe.  Heute eingetrudelt, und was soll ich sagen, es hat 
funktioniert! Alle Shader sind freigeschaltet, mit entspechendem Leistungszuwachs. Ergo habe ich nun eine vollwertige R9 290X, die einer Titan Paroli bieten kann, für schlappe 350 Euro, das sehe ich doch richtig? Das ganze war ein Kinderspiel, dank der Informationen und der Hilfe aus diesem Forum und deshalb möchte ich allen meinen herzlichsten Dank aussprechen, aber besonders dem nun berühmten Speedy1612, der den Stein ins Rollen gebracht hat.  Meine Karte hat übrigens Elpdia RAM, die Vermutung, daß es  nur mit Hynix RAM funktioniert stimmt also nicht. Weiter so!


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wos? Wo nimmst du diese Zahlen her?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Glaube das war aus dem Overclockers UK Forum der hat Tests ohne Ende mit verschiedenen Vcores gemacht. Und verschiedenen BIOSEN hatte mir das ausgedruckt waren 12 Seiten finde den Link leider nicht -.-



Bitte deine Unlocked R9-290 in mein How TO mitteilen !!!!


Danke


----------



## Bert2007 (16. November 2013)

An den te!
Bitte bitte eine ganz genaue anleitung machen mit allen details...
Einfach nur goettlich dieser thread


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> An den te! Bitte bitte eine ganz genaue anleitung machen mit allen details... Einfach nur goettlich dieser thread




Steht doch alles in meiner Signatur !!!!! 

HOW TO Flash R9-290


----------



## Bert2007 (16. November 2013)

Danke...bin mit handy online und kann das nicht sehen...werd mir das mal in ruhe am pc angucken


----------



## Nowater (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Errrrm, wo bekomm ich denn das 290x Bios?


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

Nowater schrieb:


> Errrrm, wo bekomm ich denn das 290x Bios?



Leute das doch jetzt langsam nicht euer ernst ? 

Ich habe ein HOW-TO gemacht in meiner Signatur ist der Link sowie glaube 1-2 Seiten hier vorher auch nochmal.... Ihr müsst schonmal lesen und nicht immer nur Fragen


----------



## JaniZz (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

So auch mal die powercooler bestellt! mal schauen was geht... wenn dann noch mantle das bringt was sie versprechen, verschenke ich meine 670GTX


----------



## Nowater (16. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Sodala, sorry hab auf dem Tablet den Link net gesehen. Hab mir auch ne PC 290 OC bestellt. 
Will jemand ne GTX 260 mit Wakü? Musser aber abholen...


----------



## Bert2007 (16. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Leute das doch jetzt langsam nicht euer ernst ?
> 
> Ich habe ein HOW-TO gemacht in meiner Signatur ist der Link sowie glaube 1-2 Seiten hier vorher auch nochmal.... Ihr müsst schonmal lesen und nicht immer nur Fragen



So ist das jetzt wenn man fame ist *grins* 
Ist schade das auf der handyapp so wenig angezeigt wird...


----------



## cartago2202 (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

bei mir gings 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Powercolor R9 290 OC gestern bei VibuOnline gekauft heute gekommen und gleich mal geflasht, geile Sache 


*Übrigens ein hinweis an alle:

ROM Dateien mit 64KB sind allesamt defekt, jemand hat da alte GPU-Z Version genutzt. Bei der Karte muss die ROM Datei 128KB haben !!! *


----------



## picknicker0 (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Das mit dem DisplayPort habe Ich auch ..... der Moni wird 1-2 sek Schwarz dann kommt das Bild wieder....


 
Ist sehr schade daher ab dem Zeitpunkt das OC fürs Zoggen kein Sinn mehr macht, obwohl da noch mehr ginge. Liegt bestimmt daran das pro Monitor 20 Watt extra flöten gehen und irgendwann nicht mehr genug Saft für alle Anschlüsse zur Verfügung stehen. Normal musste man ja bei Eyefinity immer alle drei Bildschirme an einer Karte anschließen. Vielleicht hat sich das ja mittlerweile verändert, CF Bridge für die Sync. braucht es ja auch ned mehr. Werde Montag mal testen ob ich im CF Betrieb einen Anschluss auf die untere Karte verlegen kann. Evtl. kann man so die Belastungen der Monitoranschlüsse ein wenig verteilen. (Karte kommt Montag aber erst).

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Vcore-Deadlines für die 290 ? Oder sind schon irgendwo welche @ real 1,4v bis 1,5v abgeraucht ? Gibt es da schon irgendwelche Infos ?


----------



## PolsKa (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hab das mal im anderen forum gelesen:

I clearly see unlockable XFX chip with date 1337 marked as 215-0852000.
And 1339 chip from Sapphire reads something like 215-0852020 or 215-0852028.
I think that's a catch. Looks like XFX just uses uncut 215-0852000 290X chips for 290 (due to temporarily shortage?).
Need more close up chips photos to prove it.

Also falls jemand einen anderen Kühler montiert kann er ja mal nachgucken.

215-0852020=290
215-0852000=290x


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Hab das mal im anderen forum gelesen:
> 
> I clearly see unlockable XFX chip with date 1337 marked as 215-0852000.
> And 1339 chip from Sapphire reads something like 215-0852020 or 215-0852028.
> ...



Das bestätigt ja fast meine Vermutung das aus Zeitgründen 290Xer zu 290er gemacht wurden.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Tatsache !!!!


----------



## PolsKa (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ich würde eher sagen dass es die aussortierten 290x Chips sind,die evt mehr Spannung gebraucht haben. So wurden sie einfach auf die r9 290 verbaut mit dem bios.

Nur warum sind es nur XFX und Powercolor Karten? Es werden ja alle von AMD Produziert. Ist wohl nur eine bestimmte Charge gewesen,die dann zufällig nur an die Hersteller ging.


----------



## Bauchpower (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hat einer von euch schon einen Prolimatech MK-25 auf die R290 gesetzt? Bzw. Kühlleistung davon ausreichend? Danke

P.S. Powercolor wird heute bestellt und unlocked


----------



## PolsKa (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

MK-26 ist der beste Kühler für Grafikkarten,klar reicht er aus


----------



## beren2707 (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

MK-2*6*, kostet allerdings mit Lüftern auch gleich mal das Doppelte vom ACX III. Der reicht auch, der MK-26 ist halt die individualisierbarere und letzlich (abgesehen vom Preis) "bessere" Lösung. 
Mich juckts grade in den Fingern die 7970 gegen eine 290 OC mit ACX III und 290X-BIOS zu tauschen.


----------



## flasha (17. November 2013)

Gibt es hiervon schon für die 290 eine Bastelanleitung, die leicht zu verstehen ist?


----------



## beren2707 (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ist bei 290 und 290X gleich, also kann man getrost dieser Anleitung für den ACX III folgen (wenn du auf den Kühlerwechsel anspielst); für den MK-26 kann man sich hier mal einlesen.
Fürs Flashen gibts hier ein gutes HowTo.


----------



## topasx (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ich freu' mich wie schon lange nicht mehr - morgen bekomm' ich meine Karte und bin schon echt gespannt auf das Unlock Resultat. Hoffentlich wird das gehen.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Leute auch wenn es nicht klappt mit dem shader frei schalten, denkt immer dran, die 290 ohne dem Flash ist auf dem selbem Takt wie die 290X nur 4% langsamer, das wären dann bei 50 FPS 2 FPS Unterschied, also kein Beinbruch PLUS hinzu kommt, dass Kollege Speedy mit seinem Original Bios die Karte ein wenig weiter übertakten kann, so dass es im Endeffekt wurscht ist. Die Karten sind bei ihm somit gleich schnell und bei euch wird es nicht anders sein 
Alle sind grad irgendwie geil drauf die shader frei zu schalten 
Hauptsache 150€ sparen wa


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

den speicher konnte er doch mit dem 290x bios weiter oc-en
und ich glaube es geht den meisten ums prinzip 150€ weniger gezahlt wie du es gesagt hast duvar


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Vielleicht Interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen was die Welt nun über uns zu sagen hat 

Russland , England, USA, Spanien , Korea, China, Indien, Schweiz usw

[VC] PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X?
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X? | VideoCardz.com
AMD Radeon R9 290 zur Radeon R9 290X freischalten?
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X? - Overclockers UK Forums
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X?
Some R9 290's unlocking to R9 290X with BIOS flash - PC Message Board for PC - GameFAQs
Radeon R9 290 mit BIOS-Update zu R9 290X freischalten?
Hardware News - =RLD= Battle Forum
Thread AMD Radeon R9 290 zur Radeon R9 290X freischalten? | Grafikkarten | Omgili
VGA AMD Radeon R9 290 dapat di Unlock Menjadi R9 290X? | Jagat Review
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X?
http://www.modlabs.net/news/8780-vi...et-byt-razblokirovana-do-r9-290x#.UojIqMTmOTo
Powercolor R9 290 upplåsbart till 290X ? - Nyheter - Artiklar - Nyheter - TechSweden.org - Sveriges extremaste hårdvarusite
Radeon R9 290 R9 290X? | THG.RU
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 OC
AMD Radeon R9 290 zur Radeon R9 290X freischalten? – HardwareLuxx | Spiele-sZene.de
Custom Built PC help - Page 7 - Anarchy Online Bulletin Board
Ýíòóçèàñò óòâåðæäàåò, ÷òî ïðåâðàòèë Radeon R9 290 â Radeon R9 290X :: Overclockers.ru
turn radeon r9 290 into radeon r9 290x,microsoft ceo could be kevin turner,
AMD Radeon R9 290
Powercolor radeon r9 290 mutada en una r9 290x - Taringa!
å¤©ä¸ŠæŽ‰é¦…é¥¼èŠ‚å¥ R9 290å¯å¼€æ ¸å˜æˆR9 290X - ChinaDIYã€ä¸­å›½DIYç½‘ã€‘â€”è®©æˆ‘ä»¬ç”Ÿæ´»æ›´ç²¾å½©ï¼
è¬ä¸­ç„¡ä¸€ï¼å¤–åœ‹çŽ©å®¶R9 290ç«Ÿç„¶èƒ½é–‹æ ¸æˆR9 290X - é¡¯å¡è¨Žè«– - é›»è…¦é ˜åŸŸ HKEPC Hardware - å…¨æ¸¯ No.1 PCè¨Žè«–å€ - Powered by Discuz!
AMD
VGA AMD Radeon R9 290 dapat di Unlock Menjadi R9 290X? — SindikasiNET


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Gute Werbung für die PCGH 
Weltweit bekannt nun


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Da hast du Recht ... und nirgends ein Bild von mir


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

BF4 Reagiert sehr "speziel" auf zu viel Takt, die Karte macht in anderen Games Locker über 1200/6400mhz aber BF4 mag nur 1100/6000 @ 1,337V Powertarget 150%

Habe aber mit den werten bei 2560*1400 + 150% Scaling (4k ??) alles Ultra und 4 fach im schnitt 35Fps aber das Bild ist eine Augenweide dafür.

Sobald man 1150 mhz macht werden die Texturen Matschig


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Puh schon eine hohe Spannung für 1100MHz, wie viel legste denn bei 1200/6400 an?
Die 1,337V liegen aber sicher nicht tatsächlich an oder wegen dem v droop...?


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ich habe nochmal nachgebessert,   1,293V Brauch er bei 1100/6000 mhz   weniger VCore und der RAM macht nicht mehr mit 

Durch den Droop etwa 1.167V

Aber das Reicht Vollkommen aus !


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Mach mal RAM auf stock und versuch mal bissl mehr zu geben als 1100 bei selber Spannung und sag mal bitte ob es geht.


----------



## etar (17. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Hab den heut auch noch 2 Powercolor R9 290 bestellt und werde den auch berichten wenns klappt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Jop klar geht das ^^


Werde mir das PowerColor 290X Bios aber drauf machen , irgendwie komme Ich mit diesem GPU Tweak nicht so ganz klar , und dann mit meinem Geliebten Afterburner wieder Regeln

Edit:  PowerColor BIOs geht sehr gut, jedoch geht Taktet die Karte nicht ib den 2D Betrieb

Mit dem PowerColor Bios zieht Sie tatsächlich 1220/1600mhz bei 3DMark durch :0  

Mit dem Afterburner hat die Karte keinen Drop , es bleiben die ganze Zeit 1,32V  

Wäre schön wenn man da mal etwas mehr beim Burner geben kann......



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...clocking-undervolting-thread.html#post5869227


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Was aber irgendwie noch nicht geschrieben wurde, oder habe ich es überlesen, ob sich mit dem Flash 290 into 290x auch die GPU_Vcore reduziert,
da die 290x von Haus aus mit einer niedrigeren Spannung betrieben wird?


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Mehrfach schon geschrieben worden, die Unlocked Karten können mit weniger Vcore Betrieben werden.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Mehrfach schon geschrieben worden, die Unlocked Karten können mit weniger Vcore Betrieben werden.


 
Da habe ich das wohl in der Tat überlesen, obwohl ich keine Seite ausgelassen habe.

Aber "können" die unlocked Karten nur oder werden sie auch mit dem X-Bios nach dem Flash sofort mit der niedrigen Spannung (der 290x) versorgt?


----------



## Vega2002 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Bei meiner Gigabyte 290 sind es 1.24Vc und mit dem X Bios von Gigabyte sind es nur 1.195




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

@Vega2002
Das ist doch mal eine Aussage, danke.
Hast du jeweils im GPUz unter Last ausgelesen? (Kann man auf dem Bild schlecht erkennen, ist ja winzig)
Ich habe bei meiner 290 @Stock unter Last 1,15-1,17V unter 100% Last im GPUz.


----------



## Vega2002 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Klick mal nochmal auf das Bild hab erst die falschen links geommen, es sollte jetzt groß sein


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Unter Last gemessen, ok.
Allerdings wenn du dort "Max" anklickst, dann zeigt er eben den höchsten Wert an, den er gemessen hat,
damit auch den Leerlauf, wo die 1,24V für die 290 natürlich passen.
Die 1,24V werden unter Volllast wohl dann auch Richtung 1,15V gehen, bei dir.


----------



## Vega2002 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Liegt dennoch höher beim normalen Bios klar sind jetzt die max. Werte aber selbst beim aktuellen Wert lag das normale Bios durchgängig höher wie beim X Bios auch bei 1000MHz Anpassung.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Alles klar, dann hat man also eine um ca. ~0,050V geringere GPU_Vcore mit dem X-Bios.
Das ist dann wohl auch der Grund, warum z.B. Speedy damit auch nicht mehr den gleichen maximalen GPU-Takt (-30 bis -50Mhz) erreichen konnte, wie mit dem 290er Bios.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Also wenn er seine Karte @ max taktet musste er bei beiden Biosen die selbe Spannung von ~1.35V anlegen und da ging die 290 ein wenig höher beim Takt und es resultiert in etwa bei der selben Leistung, also so gut wie Null Unterschied. Hatte ihn paar mal gefragt nach dem Verbrauch, er meinte, dass er bei beiden die selbe Spannung brauch für max OC, kann natürlich von Situation zu Situation variieren wie zB beim Benchen oder von Game zu Game, denn nicht jedes Game macht die max Taktraten mit.


----------



## Vega2002 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ja ist bei mir auch so mit dem normalen Bios lief die Karte recht schnell auf 1150|1500, dann habe ich das XBios raufgehauen. Und da kamen nach ein paar Minuten kleine Bildfehler! Nach manueller Vc Anpassung auf 290ér Bios Niveau, funktionieren die 1150|1500 wieder einwandfrei. Also 1.25Vc


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Macht mal paar Benches mit dem 290 Bios @ max und dem 290X Bios @ max, aber natürlich keine Benches durchzwingen wo auch Artefakte erscheinen, also Fehlerfreie Benches.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ok, dann könnte es sich dennoch lohnen, auf die Sapphire, bei der wohl keine Freischaltchancen bestehen, das X-Bios drauf zu flashen,
da mein Ziel mit dem Ref.-Kühler nach wie vor eine etwas geringere VCore ist und ich das undervolten mit dem AB einfach nicht stabil betreiben kann.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Wäre schön wenn man das ins Overcklock Thread verlegt, weil nachher kommen immer die selben Fragen und somit wäre das abgedeckt  

Wäre nur ein Vorschlag von mir


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Das X Bios hat sich bei zB dem Gibbo von oc.uk gelohnt, er meinte, mit dem X Bios konnte er den Speicher höher takten...


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn man das ins Overcklock Thread verlegt, weil nachher kommen immer die selben Fragen und somit wäre das abgedeckt
> 
> Wäre nur ein Vorschlag von mir


 
Steht zwar auch hier oben "OC Austausch" aber wo er recht hat hat er recht - übersichtlicher wäre es dann.
Allerdings sollte man dann hier das "OC" im Titel rausnehmen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ja muss den Thread noch anpassen , sorry  kann mich leider nicht zerteilen  

Aufeinmal hör ich überall nur Speedy  

Aber die Nachfrage war einfach zu groß und alle wollten nen OC Thread

Werde diesen Thread in Allgemeinen Laber Thread für R9-290/290X User umbenenen.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Genieße es einfach, Ruhm ist in unserer schnelllebigen Zeit sehr vergänglich.
Das mit dem Titel war auch nicht als Kritik gemeint, nur eben als Hinweis.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Genieße es einfach, Ruhm ist in unserer schnelllebigen Zeit sehr vergänglich.
> Das mit dem Titel war auch nicht als Kritik gemeint, nur eben als Hinweis.



Ich werde deine Kritik nachher ändern Voodoo  

Wenigstens sind hier noch "nette" User... Die im HWLuxx gehen teils mal garnicht, da ist derzeit einer der ne 290X hat und er gerade rumquängelt das dass alles nur Fake ist und nicht sein kann ....  Liefert Screens wo er 200 Punkte mehr im 3DMark hat aber sein Physic Score Deutlich höher als meiner ist. (CPU)  Naja lassen wie Ihn in seiner Welt


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Witzig bist zu auch noch
Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, habe das im Luxx auch verfolgt.
War früher dort auch sehr aktiv, aber aus besagtem Grund habe ich mich mittlerweile hier fester angesiedelt, wo es etwas seriöser zugeht.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Ja dort meint leider fast jeder er ist was besseres , das ist hier zum Glück nicht so , ob 1 Post erst oder 10.000 Posts jeder ist gleich !

Bin Ich ja froh das dass andere auch so sehen  wir verstehen uns Voodoo


----------



## Sithys (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Kingmynos (HWL) soll sich gehackt legen. Der Typ hat sich ne 290x gekauft und kann's jetzt einfach nicht glauben . Gib 'n Scheiß drauf und weiter gehts. Hier bei PCGH gibts ja anscheinend genug fähige Leute die alle testen, testen, testen!


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

*AW: AMD R9-290 Serie BIOS Flash und OC Austausch, Shader Freigeschaltet ???*

Ihr gefallt mir alle immer mehr   
*
Danke Jungs für eure Unterstützung !*


EDIT: Lieber Voodoo Ich hoffe dir gefällt der Thread Name nun besser =P


----------



## tuningmaster (19. November 2013)

kann man anhand der Serien Nummer der Karte herausfinden in welcher Woche diese produziert worden ist, es geht nur darum damit man den Kühler nicht extra abmontieren muss.


----------



## picknicker0 (19. November 2013)

Selbst wenn unsere 290@X nun nicht zu 100% eine Originale sein sollte, aufgrund einer evtl. schlechteren GPU qualität, so sind wir doch zu 99,99% nahe dran. 
Klar würde ich mich auch ärgern wenn ich eine 290X gekauft hätte, aber Shit Happens. Außerdem haben wir ja auch ein wenig mehr Zeit investiert um an eine 290X zu kommen was den 290X Usern erspart geblieben ist.
Für mich ist das wichtigste das die Shader etc. frei sind, und ich im unterem FPS bereich nun ein paar FPS mehr ingame habe, denn nur darauf kommt es doch beim zocken an.
Hubraum statt Drehzahl.   Morgen kommt noch meine andere, konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen. Hoffentlich lässt sie sich auch ohne Probleme flashen.


----------



## Cleriker (19. November 2013)

Lass dich nicht ärgern Speedy. Typen die sich in ihrem Nick selbst als König bezeichnen sind selten belehrbar.

Btw. 
Hat die 290 eigentlich das gleiche PCB-layout, wie die 290X?
Ich will nämlich unbedingt den aquacomputer-kühler im Hawaii-Design. Notfalls heb ich dann auch das Geld für die X aus.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Ich habe Ihn schon in die Schranken gewiesen und er hat sich entschuldigt  

Er hat mein R9-290 Ergebniss genommen und mit seinem 290X Bench verglichen, da hatte er 200 Punkte mehr weil sein Physics Score höher war. 

Naja hab Ihn meinen 290X Bench nachgereicht danach war ruhe im Karton und er war Zahm wie eine Katze 

Ja das PCB ist Identisch !!


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. November 2013)

Oh man, Schnäppchenalarm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Das Problem an alle dem ist das die Karte Nirgends Lieferbar ist ! 

Und auch nicht bekannt ist wann neue kommen.

Ich selber habe noch eine 290X bei Hardwareversandt vor 4 Wochen bestellt für 389€  und die haben  mir geantwortet das dass vllt sogar erst nächstes Jahr was wird.

Naja brauche die ja nun nicht mehr


----------



## picknicker0 (19. November 2013)

2. Karte ist da , P-Color OC, Asic=73% Speicher Elpdia, nach dem X flash auch hier alles vorhanden.   Rockn Roll   . werd das CF später mal ein wenig testen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

picknicker0 schrieb:


> 2. Karte ist da , P-Color OC, Asic=73% Speicher Elpdia, nach dem X flash auch hier alles vorhanden.   Rockn Roll   . werd das CF später mal ein wenig testen.



Bitte im HOW TO Veröffentlichen !

Danke !


----------



## martupa (19. November 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

habe gerade in einem Artikel gelesen dass die custom Designs erst vor Weihnachten kommen sollen. 
Dachte die sollen Ende Nov. Anfang Dez. in den Handel kommen.
Bis Weihnachten werde ich auf keinen Fall warten, da würd ich mir eher den Arctic Xtreme montieren.
bis Anfang Dez könnt ich die Zeit noch irgendwie rumkriegen.

Hat jemand eine andere Quelle die bestätigt oder dem Artikel hier widerspricht.
ICH WILL ENDLICH ZCOCKEN !


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2013)

Hab in diversen Seiten gelesen, dass als Zeitplan die 2. Dez. Woche geplant ist. (Aussagen von AMD un diverser Boardpartner)
Die 3 Wochen wirste wohl noch packen


----------



## martupa (19. November 2013)

Hm, sind ja eher 4 Wochn. und das will ich nicht packen.
Es ist einfach bestes Zockerwetter jetzt, schön GrauinGrau.
Das ich jetzt noch 4 Wochen warte und dann vllt die Non Ref. Karten auch noch teurer sind als die 380€ was mir die Kombi mit dem Arctic X kosten würde.
Das wär dann eine Faust ins Gesicht.
Da riskiere ich doch die Aktion und verliere die Garantie.
Warte nur noch ein paar Tage damit ich vllt einen besseren Bundlepreis bekomme.
Obwohl die paar € das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett machen.


----------



## Bauchpower (20. November 2013)

Lohnt sich das warten eigentlich auf Custom Designs (wegen evtl. weniger Volt usw.) wenn ich sowieso den Prolimatech MK-26 auf die Karte klatschen werde? Bin am grübeln ob ich die Powercolor jetzt bestellen soll oder noch auf die Customdesigns warten sollte...


----------



## Yaso (20. November 2013)

Asus kommt bestimmt wieder mit ihrer super Spannungsversorgung, ob die was bringt ist da eher fraglich 

Wenn du nen MK-26 drauf machst wirste wahrscheinlich auch übertakten.
Also ich kann meine 290 bei 947MHz mit der minimal einstellbaren Spannung von 1150mV laufen lassen und selbst bei der von Werk aus eingestellten Spannung von 1250mV schafft die Locker 1100MHz.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass unter einer der Custom Karten irgendwelche magischen Schaltkreise versteckt sind 

Aber vielleicht lohnt es sich ja auch zu warten bis die Customs da sind und sich dann eine Referenz Karte zu kaufen, vielleicht wollen dann die Leute bei Ebay ihre los werden oder die Preise für die Karten sinken einfach weil sie keiner mehr haben will


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

Damn was mach ich nun?
Einer meiner beiden XFX war unlockbar die andere nicht.
Jetzt habe ich zwei "verschiedene" Karten.
eine 290X im CF mit einer 290 wird nicht gehen oder wird mir nur Probleme bereiten oder?


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Damn was mach ich nun?
> Einer meiner beiden XFX war unlockbar die andere nicht.
> Jetzt habe ich zwei "verschiedene" Karten.
> eine 290X im CF mit einer 290 wird nicht gehen oder wird mir nur Probleme bereiten oder?



lass beide auf 290 laufen das freischalten wird eh überbewertet da es kaum mehr Leistung bringt einzig das Gefühl ne günstige High End Karte für 350€ geschossen zu haben ist ist was wert


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

Nur sind noch 2 Powecolor OC auf den Weg zu mir 
Sollte ich die zurückgehen lassen oder weiter auf mein Glück auf eine 290X zu setzen.
Glaub aber das die eine neue Charge sind immerhin noch nicht vom Großhändler zu meinen Händler geliefert worden sind.
Alles so ne Sache


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Nur sind noch 2 Powecolor OC auf den Weg zu mir
> Sollte ich die zurückgehen lassen oder weiter auf mein Glück auf eine 290X zu setzen.
> Glaub aber das die eine neue Charge sind immerhin noch nicht vom Großhändler zu meinen Händler geliefert worden sind.
> Alles so ne Sache


 

naja für 5% mehr Leistung den Händler so eins rein zu würgen ist


----------



## Bauchpower (20. November 2013)

Yaso schrieb:


> Asus kommt bestimmt wieder mit ihrer super Spannungsversorgung, ob die was bringt ist da eher fraglich
> 
> Wenn du nen MK-26 drauf machst wirste wahrscheinlich auch übertakten.
> Also ich kann meine 290 bei 947MHz mit der minimal einstellbaren Spannung von 1150mV laufen lassen und selbst bei der von Werk aus eingestellten Spannung von 1250mV schafft die Locker 1100MHz.
> ...



ne will nicht übertakten, einfach nur auf silent trimmen


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

Kann ich bei der geflashten R9 290 auch den Uber und Quite Modus nutzen. Wenn ja wie benutze ich den?


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Kann ich bei der geflashten R9 290 auch den Uber und Quite Modus nutzen. Wenn ja wie benutze ich den?



Leute langsam reichts.... Da wurde gestern ausgiebig drüber Diskutierte.... Einfach mal Seiten durchlesen oder Sufu nutzen........


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Der Treiber erscheint doch nicht morgen, anscheinend dauert es noch paar Tage... [Official] AMD R9 290X / 290 Owners Club - Page 672


----------



## vd29 (20. November 2013)

Kurze Frage
Gibt's n Adapter mit dem ich den acx frei regeln kann an ner Steuerung?
Der hat halt den kleinen stecker.bräuchte von dem auf 3Pin Lüfter Stecker.
7Volt sind mir zu wenig.12v zu laut.


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

vd29 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage
> Gibt's n Adapter mit dem ich den acx frei regeln kann an ner Steuerung?
> Der hat halt den kleinen stecker.bräuchte von dem auf 3Pin Lüfter Stecker.
> 7Volt sind mir zu wenig.12v zu laut.



Musst du dir selber einen Löten , das sind 5min Arbeit und 2-3€ Material


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Mal eine eventuell nützliche Info, auch Club 3D Karten sind frei schaltbar The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread - Page 21


----------



## vd29 (20. November 2013)

Ja speedy mach ich ja auch falls So etwas nicht für'n Paar Pfennig gibt.
Aber hätte ja sein können jemand kennt was.


----------



## martupa (20. November 2013)

Hallo PCGHler,

kann jemand bestätigen dass man mit dem kauf einer XFX R9 290 dann auf der XFX website den BF4 code freischalten kann ?
Steht ja hier so geschrieben

Wenn ja werde ich nicht mehr warten und mir selber einen Kühler montieren.

MfG


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Da es dort so steht, wird es wohl so sein, jedoch nur solange der Vorrat reicht und selbst Leute die die Karte (XFX) schon vorher gekauft haben, können sich das Game noch nachträglich abholen dort.


----------



## MaxRink (20. November 2013)

Weis jemand wie das bei sapphire aussieht?


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

Die XFX Auktion funktioniert mit meinen beiden Karten nicht!


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Haste deine Karten registriert dort?
Also XFX Forum anmelden und dann deine Karten registrieren (da musste die S/N Nummer eingeben etc) und dann ab zu den promotions.
Schickste dann deinen 2. BF4 Key per PN an mich schätze ich wa? 
Wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen Mensch, aber herzlichen Dank


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

Der benötigte Code wie hier beschrieben "http://www.xfxsupport.com/customer/pac.aspx" liegt bei meinen Modellen nicht bei :/
Edit: nehme alles zurück

Edit 2:
"Sorry, your product is not subject to XFX game promotion." ://


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Schreib denen eine email.

Hello dear XFX Team,

i am living in Germany and i bought 2 of your fantastic cards.
Just now i read about your promotion, that everybody will get a BF4 Code.
I was really happy, but unfortunately i get: Sorry, your product is not subject to XFX game promotion.
But in here (link von der promotion was du gepostet hast) we can see that i should have access and should get 2 BF4 Codes.
Please help me with my problem, i hope you will answer me soon.


Regards Hans Peter Wurschtelbirne


----------



## vd29 (21. November 2013)

Kurze Frage.
Gibt's schon Erkenntnisse eine flashbare von außen zu erkennen? Ohne Einbau natürlich und auslesen oder kühler Demontage!


----------



## sepei (21. November 2013)

Hallo,

habe nun die andere Karte auf den R9 290 Modus umgestellt und de 2 Karte im Crossfire betrieben. 
Wenn ich nun Unigine Heaven starte dann wird die 2 GPU 0% laut GPU-Tweak genutzt.
Die Leistung enstpricht auch ~ einer R9 290.
Crossfire wurde über CCC aktiviert. Auch der Hacken bei "ohne zugehörigen Profil" gesetzt.
Was ist das Problem?
Edit:
GPU-Clock bleibt bei der 2 auch konstant bei 300


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe nun die andere Karte auf den R9 290 Modus umgestellt und de 2 Karte im Crossfire betrieben.
> Wenn ich nun Unigine Heaven starte dann wird die 2 GPU 0% laut GPU-Tweak genutzt.
> ...



Das hat glaube Ich was mit den Treibern zutun , das CF ist wohl noch nicht gerade ausgereift.  Bull56 hat nen Quad 290 Gespann und er hat auch nur ärger


----------



## sepei (21. November 2013)

Nur wie kommen die dann auf die Werte: (Frame Rating: AMD Radeon R9 290X CrossFire and 4K Preview Testing | 3DMark and Unigine Heaven)


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. November 2013)

^^Einen Neustart hast du danach auch gemacht? (auch wenn es gut u. gerne nicht angezeigt/angesagt wird, ist es durchaus ratsam)

Wenn es absolut nicht will, einmal die Treiber mit dem AMD-Tool entfernen und gewünschten Treiber neu installieren (evtl. hat sich da was verbissen).

Wenn das auch noch nicht will, mal bisschen an den Karten wackeln, oder ggf. einmal aus-und wieder einbauen (natürlich nicht im laufenden Betrieb).


----------



## reddi_ (21. November 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den neuen AMD R9 Grafikkarten. Ich habe derzeit eine HD 5770 und da hat AMD Probleme mit dem Abspielen von Videos wenn die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert ist und man mehrere Anzeigen benutzt. Sobald ein Video mit UVD dekodiert wird, schaltet sich der Speichertakt von 1200MHz auf 900MHz. Dies erzeugt kurz ein Flickern auf dem Desktop. 

Gibt es dieses Problem mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung von Videos auch bei den neuen Grafikkarten?


----------



## dominger (21. November 2013)

Weiß einer wann neue Kühler für die 290 rauskommen?


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

dominger schrieb:


> Weiß einer wann neue Kühler für die 290 rauskommen?



Gibt genug Kühler ?!? O.o  was soll da noch anderes kommen ?


----------



## MaxRink (21. November 2013)

Er meint wahrscheindlich Custom designs.


----------



## dominger (21. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Gibt genug Kühler ?!? O.o  was soll da noch anderes kommen ?



Ahh nein.
Bisher gibt es nur die custom designs



MaxRink schrieb:


> Er meint wahrscheindlich Custom designs.



Ja aber wann gibt es die mit anderen


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

dominger schrieb:


> Ja aber wann gibt es die mit anderen



Wurde heute schon Diskutiert von Duvar... Sufu nutzen oder Lesen....


----------



## dominger (21. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Wurde heute schon Diskutiert von Duvar... Sufu nutzen oder Lesen....



Weißt du noch wo das Ca.  war?


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2013)

Ich habe von 2 Ausführungen mitbekommen, wann denn nun die Customdesigns raus kommen.
Der eine link sagt, dass die Customdesigns in der 2. Dezemberwoche erscheinen und der 2. erst heute veröffentlicht auf overclockers.uk von Gibbo, dass er heute mit HIS geredet hat und die gesagt haben, dass AMD bis jetzt noch immer nur die fertigen Referenzkühllösungen ausliefert und er hat dann von 3 Versionen gesprochen welche die Boardpartner bei AMD erwerben können.

1.) Komplette Lösung (aktuelles Referenzdesign) - am teuersten
2.) GPU + Speicher ( Custom möglich) - mittlerer Preis
3.) Nur die GPU (Speicher wird vom Boardpartner selbst bereitgestellt) - günstigster Preis

AMD erlaubt aktuell nur Option 1, bedeutet man kann noch keine Customdesigns (sofern man es nicht selber macht) erwerben.
Er sagt die Chancen, dass man noch in diesem Jahr Customdesigns bekommt beträgt exakt 0%.

Nachlesen könnt ihr das alles hier Any Word on Custom R9 290Xs? - Overclockers UK Forums

Die erste Quelle, welche mit 3 Boardpartnern gesprochen hat, postete vor 6 Tagen, dass AMD und einer der 3 Partner wie gesagt, die 2. Dezemberwoche als Starttermin angaben.
Nachzulesen hier [H]ard|Forum - View Single Post - R9 290/X AIB Cards


----------



## dominger (21. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich habe von 2 Ausführungen mitbekommen, wann denn nun die Customdesigns raus kommen.
> Der eine link sagt, dass die Customdesigns in der 2. Dezemberwoche erscheinen und der 2. erst heute veröffentlicht auf overclockers.uk von Gibbo, dass er heute mit HIS geredet hat und die gesagt haben, dass AMD bis jetzt noch immer nur die fertigen Referenzkühllösungen ausliefert und er hat dann von 3 Versionen gesprochen welche die Boardpartner bei AMD erwerben können.
> 
> 1.) Komplette Lösung (aktuelles Referenzdesign) - am teuersten
> ...


 
Ok Danke.
Du bist echt spitze. 
würde denn etwas gegen die R9 280x Toxic sprechen?


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2013)

Natürlich gegen alles spricht irgend etwas.


----------



## dominger (21. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Natürlich gegen alles spricht irgend etwas.


 
Ja, aber ist die gut oder was für Nachteile hat die?
Ich zocke eig. nur.


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2013)

Klar ist die gut, nur hat auch sie ihre Nachteile, wie jede Karte.
Vorteile: Schnellste ab Werk 280X + Aussehen (eigentlich Geschmackssache mit Beleuchtung/Backplate etc), also ein wertiger Kühler.

Nachteile: Preis, für manche vllt zu laut (kann man aber manuell anpassen und leiser stellen), vllt die Größe etc.

Falls du keinen Nachrüstkühler bauen willst auf die R9 290, würde ich an deiner Stelle noch ein wenig auf die Zähne beißen und auf die Customlösungen der 290 warten.
Falls nicht, kannst du auch für ca 60€ weniger im vgl zur Toxic die 280X von Powercolor kaufen, aber wirst lachen, die hat auch ihre Nachteile.
Jeder muss das ganze für sich selber abwägen...


----------



## dominger (21. November 2013)

Danke ich kauf sie mir.


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2013)

Die Asus Top Version wäre kaum langsamer aber weitaus leiser, nur mal zur Info.
Wäre dieses gute Stück ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0500-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Am2501 (21. November 2013)

Alter, wenn die Custom Design wirklich erst Ende Dezember kommen kaufe ich mir aus Protest eine Nvidia....arghhh, ich hoffe das das nicht wahr ist.


----------



## MaxRink (21. November 2013)

Meine geht eh morgen zurück.
Gründe: 
1. Spulenfiepen bei 20 fps aufwärts
2. Blackscreens (BF4 schmiert sofort ab, Treiber hab ich alle durch)
3. Penetranter Geruch, irgendwie wie Kabelbrand in klein.


----------



## dominger (21. November 2013)

Dankeschön, jetzt hab ich die Qual der Wahl. 
Und welche soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Am2501 schrieb:


> Alter, wenn die Custom Design wirklich erst Ende Dezember kommen kaufe ich mir aus Protest eine Nvidia....arghhh, ich hoffe das das nicht wahr ist.



Kurze Frage was hat Nvidia,den zB mit der Titan gemacht ?!?


----------



## dominger (21. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage was hat Nvidia,den zB mit der Titan gemacht ?!?



Haha, coolste Antwort ever.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. November 2013)

Hat hier jemand schon einen Accelero Extreme II auf eine 290 gebaut und danach kein Spulenfiepen gehabt?


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon einen Accelero Extreme II auf eine 290 gebaut und danach kein Spulenfiepen gehabt?



Spulenfiepen geht doch nicht durch nen Lüfter weg....... Oh man....


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2013)

Einfach die Spule abreißen und gut ist^^


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. November 2013)

Ich hatte mit dem Referenzkühler noch kein Spulenfiepen...


----------



## Euda (21. November 2013)

Bei mir selbiges 'PWM-Fiepen' mit dem Hybrid. Bin aber kein Silent-Freak, mir schnurz


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2013)

Dann teste mal folgendes, stell mal den Lüfter auf deinem neuen Kühler auf 100% oder lass die auf 7V laufen.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. November 2013)

Bei 99-100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit, ist das Fiepen weg.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Bei 99-100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit, ist das Fiepen weg.



Das ist Klasse ! Das ist dann jetzt wohl der Nachteil an meiner Wakü da is nix mit 100% Lüfter


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. November 2013)

Kann es sein, dass zu wenig wp auf dem Chip ist? Ich hab sonst alles wie Umbauanleitung: AMDs Radeon R9 290 auf Arctics Accelero Xtreme III umgerüstet - Kühler geht immer, leiser auch beschrieben gemacht. da aber auf dem Kühler Unmengen von Paste drauf war, hab ich sie durch Arctic Silver 5 ersetzt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Nicht die Menge macht es , lieber hauchdünn dann hast du die Beste Leitfähigkeit


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. November 2013)

Habs auch hauchdünn drauf, also wirds daran wohl nicht liegen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NydheeIDhwE&desktop_uri=/watch?v=NydheeIDhwE

Hab dir da mal,was rausgesucht


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. November 2013)

Ist bei mir fast noch dünner drauf  
Finds halt komisch, das es bei 99 und 100% Lüfter Geschwindigkeit aufhört zu fiepen.

Temperaturen liegen unter Last bei 55°C und die SW haben eine Temperatur von ca 50-60°C.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Könnte was damit zutun haben das der Lüfter dann mehr Strom zieht als ohne,  und die Kondensatoren anders "belastet" werden ?   Reine Vermutung


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. November 2013)

Wenn ich den Kühler mit 7V anstat PWM  laufen lasse, springen die Lüfter Gar nicht an...


----------



## SwissTiger (21. November 2013)

Digitec.ch weigert sich neue R9-290(x) Karten ins Sortiment aufzunehmen, da der Originale Kühler nicht gut genug ist:



Bin mir im Moment eh noch am Überlegen, ob ich ein CFX R9-280X oder eine R9-290X kaufen soll....


----------



## Matze211 (21. November 2013)

Nabend Freunde,

ich hab versucht den Kühler zu demontieren, aber ich bekomme ihn nicht ab. Hab alle schrauben gelöst, auch die an der Slotblende und trotzdem rührt er sich nicht.  Mach ich was falsch oder wie sehr muss ich denn daran ZERREN?


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Matze211 schrieb:


> Nabend Freunde,  ich hab versucht den Kühler zu demontieren, aber ich bekomme ihn nicht ab. Hab alle schrauben gelöst, auch die an der Slotblende und trotzdem rührt er sich nicht.  Mach ich was falsch oder wie sehr muss ich denn daran ZERREN?



Kann sein das die VRam Pads verklebt sind schraub das Ding zusammen , hau 10min Furemark an und danach Baust Sie schnell aus


----------



## Matze211 (21. November 2013)

LOL
Ging jetzt gerade eben auch ohne QUÄLmark. Wusste gar nicht dass sich das PCB so biegen lässt...


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. November 2013)

Wenn ich den 7V Anschluss vom Extreme II benutze habe ich kein Spulenfiepen, die Lüfter drehen sich halt nicht. Kann das am Netzteil liegen? Soll ich es mal mit 2x 6poligem Stromanschluss versuchen?
Oder soll ich es mal auf einer anderen PCi lane versuchen, ich hab ein Asrock z87 extreme 6, das ist hier ja nicht so beliebt.
@Matze211 Welchen Kühler verbaust du denn?


----------



## Euda (21. November 2013)

Matze211 schrieb:


> Nabend Freunde,
> 
> ich hab versucht den Kühler zu demontieren, aber ich bekomme ihn nicht ab. Hab alle schrauben gelöst, auch die an der Slotblende und trotzdem rührt er sich nicht.  Mach ich was falsch oder wie sehr muss ich denn daran ZERREN?


 
Habe nach kurzem Blick auf eine Anleitung bzgl. der Montage eines Waterblocks erfahren, dass der Referenzkühlkörper tatsächlich verklebt ist und daraufhin gerüttelt und gezerrt dat Ding. Ging entsprechend ab - dennoch nicht die feine Art und aufgrund des Risikos würde ich ebenfalls beim nächsten Mal auf Speedys Tipp zurückgreifen


----------



## sepei (21. November 2013)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Einen Neustart hast du danach auch gemacht? (auch wenn es gut u. gerne nicht angezeigt/angesagt wird, ist es durchaus ratsam)
> 
> Wenn es absolut nicht will, einmal die Treiber mit dem AMD-Tool entfernen und gewünschten Treiber neu installieren (evtl. hat sich da was verbissen).
> 
> Wenn das auch noch nicht will, mal bisschen an den Karten wackeln, oder ggf. einmal aus-und wieder einbauen (natürlich nicht im laufenden Betrieb).


 
Alles versucht kein erfolg :/


----------



## Matze211 (21. November 2013)

Den Alten. Bis nächsten Monat. Ich hab ihn abgenommen um die WLP zu tauschen und um nach der Nummer zu gucken. Leider 2020. Nix mit Flashen, oder vielleicht doch um sie zu undervolten, ma gucken.
Hatte aber auch schon vorher bei Sapphire info eingeholt ob die ein Problem damit hätten. 
Nächsten Monat muss ich wieder diese Eierei über mich ergehen lassen. 
aber ich geh jetzt ins Bett, Arbeit morgen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. November 2013)

Bei welchem Takt ist denn nun eine 290 auf Titan Niveau? Würde mich echt mal interessieren was man denn dafür braucht.


----------



## MaxRink (21. November 2013)

Unter 1100 mhz


----------



## Yaso (21. November 2013)

Die Sache mit dem Fiepen wenn man den Kühler an den Anschluss der Karte anschließt und nicht auf 100% Einstellt hatte ich glaub ich irgendwo hier im Forum die Tage schon geschrieben 

Der Referenzkühler war echt heftig verklebt 
Hab mit nem dünnen Schraubenzieher die an den Stellen wo Schrauben waren also keine Leiterbahnen ein wenig rumgehebelt und nach 10 Min ziehen und Zerren gings endlich ab


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Yaso schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Fiepen wenn man den Kühler an den Anschluss der Karte anschließt und nicht auf 100% Einstellt hatte ich glaub ich irgendwo hier im Forum die Tage schon geschrieben   Der Referenzkühler war echt heftig verklebt  Hab mit nem dünnen Schraubenzieher die an den Stellen wo Schrauben waren also keine Leiterbahnen ein wenig rumgehebelt und nach 10 Min ziehen und Zerren gings endlich ab




Das Lustige ist meiner ist nach dem lösen der Schrauben regelrecht abgefallen


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. November 2013)

Wenn ich den kühler mit 7V nicht dirkt über die graka laufen lasse, ist das fiepen zwar weg, aber die lüfter drehen sich nicht. 
@ Yaso hast du eine lösung für dass problem?


----------



## Yaso (22. November 2013)

Ich hab den AXIII Nur über den Molex Adapter am Laufen.
Der 4Pin ist nicht in die Grafikkarte eingesteckt.
Aber bei mir läuft alles ohne Probleme sowohl bei 7V als auch bei 12V.
Hast du mal probier die Lüfter anzustubsen, klemmen die irgendwie?
Läufts denn unter 12V?
Vielleicht sind Pin des Molex verruscht, diese Mistdinger haben mich schon eine Menge nerven und Zeitgekostet wenn sie man wieder zu locker im Steckerrahmen waren


----------



## Matze211 (22. November 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sie kühler ist als vorher, hatte nämlich auch sehr viel WLP seitens AMD drauf. Sollte nicht leiser ergo kühler sein, geht sie ende nächster Woche zurück. 
Vielleicht warte ich doch auf Costumodelle. Mal schauen.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

LOL oc.uk verkauft nun offiziell geflashte 290er Karten Overclockers UK offering pre-flashed VTX3D R9 290 to 290X | VideoCardz.com


----------



## RushoR (22. November 2013)

Ich weiss es gehört nicht hier rein aber wollte nur mal fragen bei was für r9 karten alles BF4 dabei ist


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Bei allen, nur nicht jeder shops bietet sie auch bereits an.
Einzige den ich auf Anhieb finden kann ist dieses Angebot Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (21227-00-50G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Schau es dir mal näher an, hab es nicht wirklich im Detail angeschaut.


----------



## RushoR (22. November 2013)

Hab eine von Gigabyte von Mindfactory


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (22. November 2013)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es schon gepostet wurde, habe nix gefunden:
Metro Last Light ist bei mir bisher das wirklich einzige Spiel welches es mir unmöglich macht, die volle Leistung der R9 290 zu nutzen.
Schon gleich zu anfangs, als man die ersten Schritte in der Basis machen kann, habe ich nur 19-20 fps und die Karte liegt nur bei einem Takt von ca. 660Mhz.
Egal ob mit oder ohne OC, mit 150% Powertarget oder 100% Lüfter es hilft nix.

Hatte 4xSSAA ingame eingestellt, diese Einstellung auch bis auf 0xSSAA runtergeschraubt, hat nichts geändert.

Weder Power- noch Temp.-Target werden erreicht, dennoch wird gethrottelt!
Mit 19 fps möchte ich Metro:LL nicht durchspielen.

Wie läuft das Spiel bei euch mit der 290er?


----------



## Cleriker (22. November 2013)

Hast du mal deine Treibereinstellungen auf default gestellt? Vielleicht hast du noch irgendwo Bildverbesserer forciert...

Du sagst, dass die Targets nicht erreicht werden, wie heiß wird denn die Karte? Hast du irgendwo einen PhysX Regler in den Spieloptionen? (Falls Frage doof, ich hab das Spiel nicht)


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Außerhalb der Station sollten die FPS steigen, teste es mal.


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

Das ist ja komisch Metro LL ist bei mir DAS Spiel wo Ich am höchsten OCen kann....  :o

Mal den Treiber neu drauf machen ?!?


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Es liegt an der Basis Station Mensch, draußen hat der wieder volle FPS, war bei meiner alten Karte auch so.
Liegt wohl an dem Game selber iwie.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (22. November 2013)

Danke euch, für die schnellen Antworten.
Ja es gibt den Physx-Schalter im Spiel, den müsste ich mal noch deaktivieren, hatte es nur kurz probiert und war enttäuscht.
Die Temp. bewegt sich FAN=47% immer bei 87-90°C (Temp.-Target 94°C), bei FAN=100% habe ich nur 75°C mit OC.

Werde es heute nach Arbeit mal testet und auch mal aus der Station rausgehen.

Treiber ist ganz frisch der B9.2 draufgekommen, meine 290 hat noch keinen anderen Treiber gesehen.


----------



## ScyX (22. November 2013)

Gibt es schon Videos vom Umbau auf eine AACIII Kühler? Wäre mal interessant zu sehen bevor ich mich selber ran wage


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

ScyX schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Videos vom Umbau auf eine AACIII Kühler? Wäre mal interessant zu sehen bevor ich mich selber ran wage



Duvar hat den Link doch schon mehrfach gepostet..... wozu gibt es Google ??


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Am besten alle nützliche links packste bei dir in deinen tollen Thread in den Startpost speedy.
Ist schon hart Fragen 100 mal zu beantworten und dabei die Ruhe zu bewahren, deswegen so gut es geht alles in den Startpost packen und dann kann man immer auf den verweisen.
Wäre auch leichter für dich, weil viele sind faul zum Lesen der ganzen Threads und suchen eher den leichten Weg.
Die Umbauanleitung selber in Textform ist im 2. post enthalten.
Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html#post5864533


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Am besten alle nützliche links packste bei dir in deinen tollen Thread in den Startpost speedy.
> Ist schon hart Fragen 100 mal zu beantworten und dabei die Ruhe zu bewahren, deswegen so gut es geht alles in den Startpost packen und dann kann man immer auf den verweisen.
> Wäre auch leichter für dich, weil viele sind faul zum Lesen der ganzen Threads und suchen eher den leichten Weg.
> Die Umbauanleitung selber in Textform ist im 2. post enthalten.
> Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html#post5864533



Ja,aber Duvar es steht doch ALLES im HOW TO ..... Hast du doch extra in den 2.Post gepackt....  Kann doch nicht alles und den Selben Text in den Laber , How to und OC Thread packen.....


----------



## Nowater (22. November 2013)

Also mein Lüfterprofil (Originallüfter) über Afterburner macht nun bei 1075 / 5400, Standard VCore - bei 50% Geschwindigkeit konstante 75 Grad beim Spielen von WOT. 
Zimmertemperatur liegt bei 12 Grad  (Keller)


----------



## RushoR (22. November 2013)

Die R290 ist schon ganze stück lauter wie meine hd 6950 DCII von Asus


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (22. November 2013)

Nowater schrieb:


> Zimmertemperatur liegt bei 12 Grad  (Keller)


Da hast du die Erklärung gleich mitgeliefert, bei mir sind es im Zimmer abends gemütliche 24-25°C, da komme ich auf die o.a. Temps mit dem Ref.-Kühler,
den ich als Silent-Fan auf 47% wirklich noch als sehr angenehm empfinde.


----------



## RushoR (22. November 2013)

Warum Wir bei meine Karte nur immer 3 Gb bei 3dmark u.s.w anzeigt ? 
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Extreme


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Anzeigebug, selbst im Afterburner wird bei einigen 3 GB angezeigt, da kann man aber manuell auf 4GB stellen habe ich gelesen.


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

Also ich finde den 290 Lüfter auch sehr laut,selbst bei 30% im idle


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Ruf doch mal da an oder schreib eine email.


----------



## Nowater (22. November 2013)

Ist bei mir das Gleiche, wird nur 3GB angezeigt

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87-D3HP-CF


----------



## RushoR (22. November 2013)

Ich bau gleich mal mein i7 zusammen mal gucken was dann so geht


----------



## ScyX (22. November 2013)

Nein die ganzen links von Tomshardware und Co. kenne ich natürlich. Ich meinte ein wirkliches VIDEO wo eine richtige R9 290 umgebaut wird auf einen ACIII. Sollte Duvar echt so ein video haben bitte ich um einen Link  oder eine verweisung


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Schau auf youtube das video beim Umbau des accelero auf einer GTX 780 an, damit du weißt wie in etwa du vorgehen musst.
Es gibt kein Video, welches zeigt wie man es auf einer 290 macht...
Schau mal hier um einen groben Überblick zu erhalten Arctic Cooling Accelero Extreme III installation on a GTX 780 - YouTube


----------



## ScyX (22. November 2013)

Jap das kenne ich schon  Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (22. November 2013)

So der Tipp mit dem PhysX hat mir bei Metro LL tatsächlich geholfen, jetzt läuft es mit SSAA butterweich, auch in der Station,
komme knapp an den VSync von 60 ran. Der Takt der R9 290 ist auch sehr stabil - tolle Karte.
(siehe Anhang - das sind meine Werte in Metro mit der 290@1100Mhz@Stockkühler)


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Schaut mal hier R9 290+ BF4= 344€ Sehr guter Preis  Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (21227-00-50G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Euda (22. November 2013)

Kann es sein, dass aufgrund eines Mißverständnisses auf einer Vielzahl der bzgl. des Blackscreen-Problems berichtenden Hardware-Newsseiten nun des Öfteren eine angeblich zu niedrige GDDR5-Spannung von 11 Volt spekuliert wird? Auf Guru3D berichtete ein User von einem Drop der 12V-Leitung seitens seines Netzteils - ausgelesen via GPU-Z - auf 11.13v unter starker Last, woraufhin ich auf die ATX-Spezifikation von minimal 11.4v hinwies. 
Die GDDR5-Chips essen doch niemals 11-12v


----------



## sepei (22. November 2013)

Hat einer eine Idee warum ich bei GPU-Tweak im Crossfire nur bei der ersten Karte den Lüfter steuern kann?
Beide Karten haben das gleiche Bios


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Leute endlich die Customdesigns starten wohl wenn ihr Gibbos Aussage bzw Tip hier lest  - Page 2 - Overclockers UK Forums
Montag sollen sie bei denen erhältlich sein.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. November 2013)

WANN und von welchem Hersteller kommen bitte die Ersten Custom-Design R9 290 Karten
Ist die Rede von der 2-ten Dezember Woche, sprich vom 09 bis 15 Dezember...
Findet an jenem besagtem Datum nur die Vorstellung statt, oder bereits zum Verkauf freigegeben und sofort erhältlich ?


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Haste den post von Gibbo dir angeschaut?
Dort ist ein Hinweis^^


----------



## Cleriker (22. November 2013)

Sieht man doch ganz deutlich, dass die von HIS sind. Allerdings auch... dass es die Verpackung des Referenzdesign ist. 

HIS R9 290 Fan 4GB GDDR5 PCI-E 2xDLDVI-D/DP/HDMI < R9 290 Series < Desktop Graphics < Products | HIS Graphic Cards


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Ja aber er schreibt im post, dass es 2 Versionen geben wird, einer mit BF4 im Gepäck und der andere, eine Karte bei denen sich viele was nicht getraut haben, könnte auch nur ein EK Block sein, ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## ATIR290 (22. November 2013)

Nein, die oberste Karte halt anderen Kühler drauf.
links unten sind die Anzeigen was alles Besser wird  (Temperarur, Lautstärke udg.. )
Schau genau auf die Verpackung, sind unterschiedliche Verpackungen...


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Sehe da keinen Unterschied...


----------



## ATIR290 (22. November 2013)

Ok, denke war mein Fehler
Ist wohl 1x Vorder,- 1x Rückseite abgelichtet...


----------



## Cleriker (22. November 2013)

Nein, das auch nicht. Was mich stutzig macht ist die Form der Verpackung. Die ist nicht dicker, wie man es bei einem stärkeren Kühler erwarten würde, die ist breiter! Zudem sieht das helle auf dem Blauen Symbol aus wie zwei Karten im CF. Darunter sieht man auch die Abbildung vom Refdesgn, samt Packungsbeilage. CD, Handbuch, Karte und DP-Adapter.
Ich vermute eh, dass die wieder den IceQ X² Kühler verbauen werden. Allerdings rechne ich mit einer etwas abgewandelten Variante. 
Der EK-CSQ macht mich ebenfalls stutzig. Wenn der mit in der Packung wäre, wäre er verbaut, die Packung dünner und er abgebildet. Das kann also eigentlich nicht der Fall sein. Ich vermute einfach mal, dass das die Verpackung inklusive BF4 ist und dass das was sonst auf der schmaleren Verpackung noch hinten abgedruckt ist, jetzt vorn zu sehen ist. Auf der Rückseite wird dann wohl das Battlefield Logo prangen.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Das weiße auf dem Bild ist doch ein EK Block oder net?


----------



## Cleriker (22. November 2013)

Dieser hier: *klickmich!*


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Jop ist auch genau die Packung... Schade 
Bild 4 von 5 aus deinem Link.


----------



## Matze211 (22. November 2013)

Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> So der Tipp mit dem PhysX hat mir bei Metro LL tatsächlich geholfen, jetzt läuft es mit SSAA butterweich, auch in der Station,
> komme knapp an den VSync von 60 ran. Der Takt der R9 290 ist auch sehr stabil - tolle Karte.
> (siehe Anhang - das sind meine Werte in Metro mit der 290@1100Mhz@Stockkühler)


 
Welcher Tip? Metro geht bei mir nämlich auch nicht.
Noch was:
Bei mir liegt der Kerntakt durchschnittlich bei 808Mhz in BF3. Hatt einer ähnlich niedrige Werte bei der R9 290 mit Ref.-Kühler?
Würde mich mal interessieren. Mache auch nur 8650 Punkte im Firestrike.


----------



## MaxRink (22. November 2013)

Physx aus!


----------



## Matze211 (22. November 2013)

wie mach ich daS?


----------



## MaxRink (22. November 2013)

In den M-LL einstellungen


----------



## Matze211 (22. November 2013)

Geilo, danke. Wie einfach manche Dinge sind, sie aber einem wie ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln vorkommt. Hätt ich mal eher gefragt, dann hätt ich heute keine neue Graka.
(zum glück nicht)


----------



## ATIR290 (23. November 2013)

ANTI Blackscreen Treiber ist raus:

AMD Catalyst


----------



## perling (23. November 2013)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> ANTI Blackscreen Treiber ist raus:
> 
> AMD Catalyst


 
Also ist dieser besser als der 13.11 Whql ?


----------



## ATIR290 (23. November 2013)

Somit wird dies nicht´s mit echten Custom Design am Montag , Dienstag nächster Woche.
Aber die Veröffentlichung der richtigen Custom Karten ist fix bestätigt worden auf die 2-te Dezemberwoche, oder gar nicht mal sicher ?
Wer weiss das mal zu 100 Prozent was Sache ist. Dank!


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2013)

AMD


----------



## ATIR290 (23. November 2013)

NEUES Bios für Sapphire R9 290 Karten:

Sapphire improves overclockability for its R9 290 GPU with new BIOS | TweakTown

Besseres OC Verhalten und max. 47% Lüfterspeed, aber nur sporadisch!
Wahrscheinlich wird auch die Spannung gesenkt !!


----------



## Ion (23. November 2013)

Wie..die Spannung wird gesenkt und das OC-Verhalten verbessert? Das passt nicht ganz zusammen.


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2013)

So wie ich das Verstanden hab wird da nur der Lüfter angepasst, dass hat AMD jedoch vor Wochen schon implementiert gehabt, dadurch fährt man halt bissl höheren Takt.
Könnt es ja mal austesten und dann hier berichten, dann wissen wir mehr


----------



## ATIR290 (23. November 2013)

Stammt direkt von Sapphire:


Always looking to provide the user with the best solutions, SAPPHIRE will be introducing new models in the R9 290 family over the coming weeks based on the company’s own designs and with innovative and enhanced cooling solutions.

Hoffe es geht echt langsam los, in etwa 10 bis 14 Tage sollte es soweit sein...


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2013)

Coming weeks ist ein dehnbarer Zeitraum


----------



## Matze211 (23. November 2013)

Ach so, eine Sache wollte ich noch sagen: Und zwar ist seit dem WLP-Wechsel der durschnittliche Takt bei 808 Mhz in BF3 bei ziemlich genau 1 Stunde spielen. Vorher war er bei 767 Mhz. Ich denke, bzw. hoffe das ist der Noctua WLP zu verdanken. Ausserdem war die alte Paste auf dem Chip locker 2mm dick. 
In wie weit hilft mir dieses Sapphire Bios? Kann ich nicht selbst Hand an den Lüfter legen?


----------



## pilzbefall (23. November 2013)

falscher thread :p


----------



## Bauchpower (24. November 2013)

hat einer von euch den Prolimatech MK-26 draufgemacht? Falls ja, ohne komplikationen?


----------



## PolsKa (24. November 2013)

ja geht


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (24. November 2013)

kann ich irgendwie die Karte manuell in den 3D-Modus bringen?
Ich hab mit meiner 290er in LoL weniger FPS als in BF4, weil die Karte nicht kapiert dass ein Spiel läuft


----------



## MaxRink (24. November 2013)

Lol ist ein Spiel?


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. November 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Lol ist ein Spiel?



League of Legends.....  Deswegen langweilt sich die Karte wohl


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (24. November 2013)

sogar das meistgespielte von den Spielerzahlen


----------



## Bauchpower (24. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> ja geht


 
wie hast die speicherkühler angebracht?


----------



## PolsKa (24. November 2013)

Ich habe meinen noch nicht montiert. Aber guck mal hier der "Prolimatech Mk-26 on R9 290X" Thread


----------



## PolsKa (24. November 2013)

Also ich muss sagen langsam nervt mich die r9 290 Karte in Verbindung mit einem 100Hz 27Zoll Qnix Monitor. Wenn ich bei youtube Videos gucke taktet sie immer in den Last zustand und die Temperatur steigt > Lauter Lüfter.. Sonst noch jemand mit dem Problem? Denke ich bleibe doch wieder bei NV,mit Nvidia inspector ist das ganze einfach sinnvoller und man verbraucht dadurch nicht unnötig mehr Strom.


----------



## bjay79 (24. November 2013)

Hallo
Lohnt sich der umstieg von einer 7970 Matrix auf die R9 290? Finde nur komisch das die 290x nur 3-5fps schneller ist zur 290 und nochmal 80-100euro mehr kostet!


----------



## ATIR290 (24. November 2013)

Mit OC sicherlich und was sind schon 80 bis 100 Euro für eine Investition für 1-2 Jahre
Da bist mit Handy viel schlimmer unterwegs...

Was Neues zu Custom R9 290(X) Karten ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. November 2013)

bjay79 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Lohnt sich der umstieg von einer 7970 Matrix auf die R9 290? Finde nur komisch das die 290x nur 3-5fps schneller ist zur 290 und nochmal 80-100euro mehr kostet!


 
Jap das lohnt sich !

Hatte selber vorher ne 7970 Lightning und nun die 290er !

Massiver Leistungsboost vorallem in Metro LL bei mir da ich mit 1440p Spiele und da war die 7970 an Ihren grenzen


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (24. November 2013)

10408 Punkte im 3D Mark 11 (Graphics Score 13808,Physics Score 6051,Combined Score 5893) in Ordnung mit nem 2500k@stock?


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (25. November 2013)

WLAN-Kabel schrieb:


> 10408 Punkte im 3D Mark 11 (Graphics Score 13808,Physics Score 6051,Combined Score 5893) in Ordnung mit nem 2500k@stock?


Das dürfte ein bisschen zu wenig sein, wie ich finde, wobei ich da jetzt gerade von Arbeit aus, den Graphics Score mit meinem nicht vergleichen kann.

Hat schon jemand das neue Sapphire-Bios ausprobiert, ändert das mehr als nur das Anheben des Fan auf 47%?



Matze211 schrieb:


> Ach so, eine Sache wollte ich noch sagen: Und zwar ist seit dem WLP-Wechsel der durschnittliche Takt bei 808 Mhz in BF3 bei ziemlich genau 1 Stunde spielen. Vorher war er bei 767 Mhz. Ich denke, bzw. hoffe das ist der Noctua WLP zu verdanken. Ausserdem war die alte Paste auf dem Chip locker 2mm dick.


Auch die 808 Mhz sind schon extrem niedrig, warum bekommst du keine höheren Taktraten stabil hin?
Ich bekommme die 1100 Mhz mit dem Stockkühler stabil, selbst in Metro LL und Crysis 3, allerdings musste ich dafür das FAN-Profil etwas aggressiver stellen,
das war es schon, das Powertarget wird dabei noch nicht erreicht, steht bei normalen 100% (Einstellung: +0%), es hängt am Temp.-target.


----------



## dnik (25. November 2013)

WLAN-Kabel schrieb:


> 10408 Punkte im 3D Mark 11 (Graphics Score 13808,Physics Score 6051,Combined Score 5893) in Ordnung mit nem 2500k@stock?


 

Alles @Stock? 
Ich habe 8600 Punkte ... Und das kommt mir war arg wenig vor. 
In der PCG Benchmark Szene liege ich mit 1125mhz Takt knapp unter deren Benchmarkwerten der 290x.

Ich scheine ein ähnliches System zu haben wie du (wird mal zeit, dass ich das in die Sig. schreibe):

i5 2500 @ 4,5Ghz
R9 290 @ (aktuell) 1125Mhz
8GB Ram
Z77 Gigabyte MB
Win 7

Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (25. November 2013)

Sapphire Bios Update, bzw. Neue Version zum Download:

Sapphire Technology Web Site


----------



## Matze211 (25. November 2013)

Habe 8860 Punkte im Firestrike. Mit dem System aus der Signatur.  Alles @stock.


----------



## Speedy1612 (25. November 2013)

Um auch hier Ordnung reinzubringen wäre Ich euch dankbar wenn ihr das Thema OC im passenden Overclocking Thread zu Diskutieren , dort wird es langsam mal Zeit für Vergleichswerte !

Danke im  Voraus


----------



## hanzy4cheap (26. November 2013)

Hat schon wer brauchbare downsampling ergebnisse würd mir die karte gönnen aber nur wenns mit dem DS hinhaut 2880*1620..


----------



## ATIR290 (26. November 2013)

R9 290(X) Custom Karten vorbestellbar im Dezember, aber erst lieferbar und  "in Stock" Mitte bis Ende Jänner, also nach den Festtagen!
AMD verbockt sich nun somit auch noch das Weihnachstgeschäft,- und lässt die recht Laute und vor Alllem auch Heiße Karte weiter auf uns Kunden los ... Da verstehe einer AMD !!!

PS:
Die Marketing Abteilung gehört wohl mal schnellsten gefeuert!


When will the 290 partner boards arrive? - Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## PolsKa (26. November 2013)

Man sollte nicht vergessen dass die Leistung und der Preis der 290 Karten einfach ein Nischenmarkt ist. Nicht jeder ist hier im Forum angemeldet und hat viel Ahnung von Grafikkarten und ist auch bereit soviel Geld zu bezahlen. Und die die es machen,steigen meistens eh auf Wasserkühlung oder Alternativ Lüfter um,um noch mehr Leistung zu bekommen. AMD juckt die Käuferschicht nicht und sie macht nur wenige % vom Umsatz aus. Sonst hätten sie nicht das Weihnachtsgeschäft verschlafen. Aber sind ja hier alles Expternen die es besser wissen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (26. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht vergessen dass die Leistung und der Preis der 290 Karten einfach ein Nischenmarkt ist. Nicht jeder ist hier im Forum angemeldet und hat viel Ahnung von Grafikkarten und ist auch bereit soviel Geld zu bezahlen. Und die die es machen,steigen meistens eh auf Wasserkühlung oder Alternativ Lüfter um,um noch mehr Leistung zu bekommen. AMD juckt die Käuferschicht nicht und macht nur wenige % vom Umsatz aus.



So sehe Ich das auch , hat schließlich bei Nvidia mit der Titan auch geklappt


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (27. November 2013)

@Polska @Speedy
Dennoch muss man sagen, dass ein Markt-Release der Custom-290-Karten noch vor Weihnachten sicher nicht von Nachteil für AMD geraten wäre.
Ich bin froh, mich dazu entschieden zu haben, sofort nach dem Release die 290-Ref. gekauft zu haben.

Mitte/Ende Januar 2014 hätte mir nichts genützt, da ist meine Spielzeit schon wieder fast rum.
Ich brauche meist ab November bis Mitte Februar eine ordentliche Karte, die restliche Zeit im Jahr zocke ich eh kaum.
Die Ref.-290 war Anfang November verfügbar, der Kühler ist wirklich nicht sooo schlecht, klar die Temps sind nicht der Hammer, 
aber die Lautstärke ist bis 51% sehr erträglich, also alles richtig gemacht.

Schon bei der 7970 habe ich diverse Customs ausprobiert, und lange keine gefunden, die mir von der Lautstärke unter Volllast zusagte,
bis ich dann bei der Asus DCII V2 hängen blieb, also wesentlich leiser sind die meisten Customs nicht, allerdings etwas kühler.


----------



## PolsKa (27. November 2013)

So schlecht verkaufen sich die Karten nicht. Denke es wird noch ewtas länger dauern bis die Custom Karten kommen.


----------



## Rizoma (27. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> So schlecht verkaufen sich die Karten nicht. Denke es wird noch ewtas länger dauern bis die Custom Karten kommen.



sehe ich anders ich denke schon das sich die Karten schlecht verkaufen einzig die Möglichkeit zur X Freischaltung hat den Verkauf in den letzten Wochen ein wenig gepusht.


----------



## PolsKa (27. November 2013)

Die meisten r9 290x Karten zu guten Preisen sind aber schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Westcoast (27. November 2013)

die amd R9 karten gehen echt gut weg. denke AMD möchte mit dem customkarten das weihnachtsgeschäft mitnehmen, alles andere wäre unsinnig-


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (27. November 2013)

Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Die Ref.-290 war Anfang November verfügbar, der Kühler ist wirklich nicht sooo schlecht, klar die Temps sind nicht der Hammer,
> aber die Lautstärke ist bis 51% sehr erträglich, also alles richtig gemacht.


 
Ich war allerdings auch positiv überrascht, hatte mir es schlimmer vorgestellt. was mir super Gefällt ist das die Heiße Luft nichts ins Gehäuse sondern direkt raus geführt wird.


----------



## perling (27. November 2013)

Das in BF4 Texturen flackern gibt hab ich jetzt schon bei ein paar Leuten gelesen, hat wer bei andern Spielen auch flackern?


----------



## Cleriker (27. November 2013)

perling, im Thread geirrt?

Du wolltest doch bestimmt *hier* was posten, oder?


----------



## perling (27. November 2013)

Cleriker , eigentlich nicht. 

Ich rede von der 290 ob auch jemand flackern in anderen spielen hat.


----------



## Matze211 (27. November 2013)

Also, bei mir flackert nichts bei Metro LL und Diablo3.


----------



## franzthecat (28. November 2013)

Hallo .
Also von meinen Cpu den I5 3570 k weiss ich das ich ein drittel mehr leistung machen kann wenn ich im mit 4.9 ghz laufen lasse statt der 3.4 ghz. Ich hab gelesen das Grafikkarte ist sehr abhängig vom der ist Cpu die man im Rechner hat bei einer zu schwachen Cpu macht auch Grafikkarten OC keinen sinn,ob das stimmt weiss ich nicht.Wieviel kann man dann aus der Grafikkarte mehr leistung machen wenn man Cpu und Grafikkarte OC ? Als die R9 290X mit I5 oder I7 oder Haswell.  Mir ist auch schon klar das das von Grafikkarte zu Grafikkarte verschieden ist das ist es von Cpu zu Cpu auch aber ca. kann man das sagen beim Beim Cpu zumindest.


----------



## Cleriker (29. November 2013)

Das kommt halt auch darauf an, was du spielen möchtest!?


----------



## franzthecat (29. November 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das kommt halt auch darauf an, was du spielen möchtest!?



Das sagt mir schon das das von Spiel zu Spiel verschieden ist.
Heisst das das eine Spiel mit einer einstellung am limit Spielen kann und das andere mit der selben nicht weil.ich sonst ein kleinkariertes Bild bekomme und damit das imit von einer Grafikkarte von Spiel zu Spiel verschieden ist oder würde ich mit dieser einstellung bei jeden Spiel ein kleinkariertes Bild bekommen das das limit einer Grafikarte für alle Spiel gilt oder nicht oder wie oder was?
Ich nehm mal Metro 2033 da hab so angefangen das Spiel hab ich auf höchster einstellung MSAA usw in HD3D mit Tridef laufen lassen und hab es zum OC so weiterhin so laufen lassen ich hab den Prozessor nicht von Bios aus an das limit OC diesmal nur vom Desktop aus etwas OC.
Ich hab so damit angefangen wie auf den Bild zu sehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

die Grfik zu OC,und hab die Cpu Voltage und die Cpu Clock immer wieder erhöht wie ich dann Cpu Voltage 1375 hatte und Cpu Clock 1300 oder 1400 hatte war das Bild kleinkariert.
wird das bei jeden Spiel bei diesen einstellungen und werten so sein oder kommt das aufs Spiel an.Es ist mir schon klar das manche Spiele einfach keine Overgeklockte Grafikkarte brauchen zb wenn Schach spiele oder Hearts of Iron das dadurch die grafik auch nicht besser wird und selbst wenn dann braucht man das OC in diesen fall nicht;das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## JaniZz (29. November 2013)

Was ein typ  keine Ahnung Hauptsache machen. 
Wenn du so weiter machst kannst du auch kein schach mehr spielen, weil es dann schmorrt


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. November 2013)

Das gibts doch nicht, der Typ der nervt echt nur noch.....


----------



## MaxRink (29. November 2013)

Da langt ein Facepalm nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (29. November 2013)

Gibt's noch keinen oc-thread für die R9?


----------



## Matze211 (29. November 2013)

Hat der Speedy nicht ein aufgemacht?


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. November 2013)

jop klar ist einer offen ..... steht doch in meiner Signatur.......


----------



## Cleriker (29. November 2013)

Ich bin zu 99% immer mit dem Handy online. Da hab ich das nicht gesehen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. November 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich bin zu 99% immer mit dem Handy online. Da hab ich das nicht gesehen.



ja das echt misst mit der Android App ....  bei iOS sind die signaturen unten mit drin....

also Cleriker Ich habe eins Offen , Ich kann dir den Link nachher senden.


----------



## franzthecat (29. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Das gibts doch nicht, der Typ der nervt echt nur noch.....


Hast du deine tage?
Kannst mich nicht einfach ignorieren und ich komm mir vor wie in einen Hühnerstall mit Weiber wo alle über mich sich aufregen da gibts welche die stellen wirklich dämmliche fragen zum vergleich zu mir.
Wenn ich was nicht leiden kann dann wenn wer andere aufstachelt,Ich stell ganz normale fragen und wenn dir das zuviel ist soltest du keinen Thread aufmachen.Ok es ist dein Thred und du kannst da machen was du willst warscheinlich machst du das nur im net weil wonders hättest du schon eine aufgelegt dafür bekommen.Bei allen respeckt was du über Computer weisst.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (29. November 2013)

du weist aber anscheinend nicht was du tust erhöhst einfach mal schnell ein paar sachen und schreist dann wahrscheinlich rum wenn was nicht mehr funktioniert

was die anderen wahrscheinlich meinen ist, dass es genug oc-threads cpu und graka in diesem forum gibt, wo alles ausführlich erklärt ist


----------



## XPrototypeX (29. November 2013)

Wie viel Centimeter ist den die R 9 290 lang? 
Bin am überlegen mir dieses Gehäuse zu holen:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - LeXa Serie » NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - Black Window

Leider steht in der Produktbeschreibung Maximal 30cm lange Grafikkarten.


----------



## pilzbefall (29. November 2013)

29cm, habs grad nachgemessen.


----------



## XPrototypeX (29. November 2013)

Danke!
Eigentlich sollte das auch später mit Custom Design nicht übertroffen werden oder?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (29. November 2013)

da kann man sich nicht immer so sicher sein
es gibt hersteller die haben sogar mini versionen  
es gibt aber auch oft richtig lange karten die zwar nur um die 29,5cm oder sogar mehr haben, wo das dann mit dem aber auch luftstrom nicht so optimal ist


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (29. November 2013)

Kommt immer drauf an welche Kühllösung verbaut ist:

Hier nur mal zum Beispiel die r9 280x:

Länge Toxic: 308 mm
Länge Asus DCII: 284.5 mm


----------



## XPrototypeX (29. November 2013)

Danke euch beiden. Wie sieht das mit der Windforce von Gigabyte aus? Das wäre eventuell später meine Wahl als 290er Version.


----------



## franzthecat (29. November 2013)

Wie aktiviert  man in die benutzerdefenierte Lüfterkontrolle des CPU Tweak?


----------



## Cleriker (29. November 2013)

CPU tweak? Meinst du GPU-tweak?
Falls ja, über den Profilen 1-5, sind Buttons. Einer heißt "manuell".


----------



## sycron17 (29. November 2013)

Hat jemand schon bemerkbare unterschiede bemerkt beim neuen CF modus(über pci) und das sogennante frame pacing
Oder gibt es da noch mikroruckler?


----------



## KetanestCola (30. November 2013)

Ich hätte mal eine grundsätzliche Frage zu dem True Audio.
Läuft das schon? Muss das extra aktiviert werden? Oder kommt das erst mit Mantle?
Bin Soundmässig nicht so bewandert - deswegen dachte ich frag besser vorher nochmal 

Ach ja - Was ich gefunden habe - dass True Audio eine Soundkarte nicht ersetzen würde.
Wie darf ich mir die Funktion denn vorstellen? Chip auf der GPU berechnet den Sound und gibt den an (Onboard?) Soundkarte weiter?


----------



## jelais99 (30. November 2013)

Das Spiel muss True Audio unterstützen. zurzeit gibt es aber kein Spiel das dies tut. Und True Audio ist unabhängig von Manlte. Soweit ich weiß ist das in BF4 auch nicht integriert, so dass True Audio auch mit dem Mantle Patch für BF4 keine rolle spielt. Ich glaube das erste Spiel, welches True Audio unterstützt ist Thief.


----------



## KetanestCola (30. November 2013)

Achso- ich hatte vermutet das wenn BF4 schon für Mantle programmiert wird, es direkt das True Audio in einem Abwasch mitgibt.

Aber Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Cleriker (30. November 2013)

Soll nicht böse klingen, aber bemüh mal die Suche auf der PCGH Homepage nach True Audio. Da steht genug zum Thema um zu wissen, wie es funktioniert. Auch eine Demo gibt's. So kannst du selbst testen, ob es für dich interessant ist.


----------



## KetanestCola (30. November 2013)

Kein Problem - Hab ja (auch schon auf PCGH) gesucht - und die Demo gefunden - dort habe ich aber nirgends herauslesen können, ob bzw. wann True Audio startet.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (30. November 2013)

M4gic schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen das es recht schlecht skaliert...
> 
> Ps. ich habe jetzt einen Mono Plus auf meiner 290x und ich muss sagen die Karte läuft auf Maximal 66 Grad GPU und 84 Grad SpaWa
> günstiger, kleiner und leiser als der Extreme 3 und er war über


Interessant, klingt wirklich gut. Ging denn der Mono Plus ohne irgendwelche Mods auf die 290X drauf?


----------



## Duvar (30. November 2013)

Schaut mal hier AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor,ASRock X79 Extreme9
Höherer Score wie Bull mit seinen alten 4x 290X, geht schon ab die Karte, wenn man vernünftig mit ihr umgeht


----------



## Matze211 (1. Dezember 2013)

Da hatte aber 3 Super Karten Karten erwischt.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2013)

*hust*

Dancop`s 3DMark - Fire Strike Extreme score: 16846 marks with a Radeon R9 290X

vierfach *Hust*

ikki`s 3DMark - Fire Strike Extreme score: 18137 marks with a Radeon R9 290X


----------



## Matze211 (1. Dezember 2013)

Okaayyy... Gar nicht soooo schlecht...


----------



## Duvar (1. Dezember 2013)

Super scores 

Hey Leute ich les grad im US Forum, dass die Karten mit dem Presse Sample Bios besser laufen, es gab ja da die Diskussion warum die Presse Samples besser sind etc.
Falls ihr es mal testen wollt, dann flasht mal dieses Bios, vllt erreicht ihr bessere FPS-Werte bzw Scores in Benchmarktests und eventuell könnt ihr auch besser übertakten.
VGA Bios Collection: ATI R9 290X 4096 MB | techPowerUp

Bitte um Feedback hier in diesem Thread.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Dezember 2013)

Jungs ich bin am verzweifeln .....folgendes.......

ich habe meine 295€ für meine 7950 zurück bekommen , da dritte Karte mit defekt . 

Nun wollte ich mir die Asus R9 280X Top kaufen ( ~280€)weil diese unter last schön leise ist und optisch (spielt bei mir auch eine große Rolle ) sehr schick aussieht . 

Nun bin ich aber aufn folgenden Tripp ......

Ich hole mir doch lieber eine R9 290 für ~240€ am besten eine mit bf4 ( da ich zu 100% noch brauche) und mit einwenig Glück kann ich sie zur 290X flashen und im Januar hole ich mir dann einen fetten Kühler . Der AC X-Treme III  fällt leider raus weil optisch finde ich ihn nicht mehr schön ( ich weiß ist ein Top Kühler [hatte selbst schon 2 davon ] und sehr leise und cool) So ein Peter oder MK26 gefällt mir viel besser.nur passen die zwei glaube ich nicht auf einer 290 oder? 

haben die 290 er eigentlich digitale Spawas damit ich die temps beobachten kann ?

Ich brauche euch zur  Entscheidungshilfe ?!

Welche könnte ich am besten nehmen die sich mit einwenig Glück zur X flashen lässt und wo noch bf4 dazu gibt ?!

gibt es eigentlich noch einen anderen Hersteller ala Evga die einen Kühlertausch erlauben ?


----------



## Rizoma (2. Dezember 2013)

Das Freischalten hat nur bei TUL Karten (Powercolor, VTX3D wahrscheinlich auch Club 3D hat aber noch niemand probiert) und XFX geklappt ich glaube die 4 haben kein Battlefield 4 Bundle.
Der MK-26 passt, allerdings solltest du dir das hier genau durch lesen R9 290 im Griff: Prolimatech MK-26 Black im Test - HT4U.net ,da die Nachrüstkühler nur in der Kompatibilitätsliste erweitert wurden und so manche Tücken auf einen warten. Ich weis das, das freischalten einer Karte einen Reiz aus übt ich bin diesen auch erlegen  aber selbst wenn du es nicht kannst oder es keine KArte gibt wo es Funktioniert inkl. BF4 der untschied zwischen X und non-X sind 4% daher also nicht wirklich wichtig. Iich bin mit meiner 290@290x zufrieden nur die Lautstärke nervt aber da kommt ebenfalls noch ein anderer Kühler drauf


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Dezember 2013)

@Rimoza

Ebenfalls gestern XFX R9 290 bestellt
Konnte und wollte nimmer warten, Custom Karten lassen weiter auf sich warten, vor Weihnachten wird langsam knapp!

Die Hitze 95 Grad und der Lüfter ist eben das Problem.
Mit 50%, oder gar 55% ist da die Karte schweinelaut und gar übern Kopfhörer deutllich zu hören, oder geht da das Geräusch komplett unter?
zudem hoffe das Karte KEIN Spulenfiepen aufweist!


----------



## perling (2. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn ich BF4 Spiele mit meinen razer kraken pro headset und das nicht mal auf volle pulle. Höre ich meine karte kaum und ich hab mir ein dickes lüfter profil angelegt


----------



## Matze211 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich höre meine sogar durch DT770 durch. Deswegen bekommt sie den Hybrid verpasst.


----------



## ScyX (2. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen bei dem Hybrid? Sind da genug VRAM Kühler dabei bzw kühlt der Hybrid die Spannungswandler genug bzw besser als der ACIII?


----------



## KetanestCola (2. Dezember 2013)

Habe gesehen dass Aquacomputer eine Aktiv gekühlte (Wasser)Backplate im Sortiment hat. Sieht ja mal schweinegeil aus 

Aqua Computer Webshop - Backplate für kryographics Hawaii R9 290X/290, aktiv XCS 23587


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2013)

Nice, aber ich hätte gern das was bei der backplate jetzt vernickelt ist in Kupfer.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Dezember 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jungs ich bin am verzweifeln .....folgendes.......
> 
> ich habe meine 295€ für meine 7950 zurück bekommen , da dritte Karte mit defekt .
> 
> ...



Jemand noch ein paar Anregungen ?!


----------



## MaxRink (2. Dezember 2013)

Really or joke?


----------



## martupa (3. Dezember 2013)

Schlechte nachricht für alle die auf Customs warten...

Partnerkarten der Radeon R9 290(X) kommen später - ComputerBase


----------



## Rizoma (3. Dezember 2013)

martupa schrieb:


> Schlechte nachricht für alle die auf Customs warten...
> 
> Partnerkarten der Radeon R9 290(X) kommen später - ComputerBase



AMD das ist so nen Mega Fail noch schlimmer wie der, der 290/290x der sich Referenzkühler Schimpft. die 290´er sind richtig Klasse Karten aber erst verbockt ihr euch dir richtig guten Wertungen mit dem Sch.... Ref. Kühler und dann Schafft ihr es nicht pünktlich Custom Modelle an den Start zu bringen. Gott sei dank bin ich leidenschaftlicher Bastler und nicht auf Custom Modelle angewiesen aber jede menge andere Kunden werden sich wegen dieser Fails bei den grünen umschauen.


EDIT: Wurde eigentlich das Problem vom ACX mit dem Fiepen der Lüftersteuerung bei weniger als 90% Lüfterspeed gelöst?


----------



## Matze211 (3. Dezember 2013)

Find es einfach nur noch schade, was AMD da treibt. Damit vermasseln die sich eine gute Stellung im Markt selbst. Wenn man bedenkt, was die hätten erreichen können mit ihren neuen Chips. Vielleicht lernen die ja daraus.


----------



## sycron17 (3. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> AMD das ist so nen Mega Fail noch schlimmer wie der, der 290/290x der sich Referenzkühler Schimpft. die 290´er sind richtig Klasse Karten aber erst verbockt ihr euch dir richtig guten Wertungen mit dem Sch.... Ref. Kühler und dann Schafft ihr es nicht pünktlich Custom Modelle an den Start zu bringen. Gott sei dank bin ich leidenschaftlicher Bastler und nicht auf Custom Modelle angewiesen aber jede menge andere Kunden werden sich wegen dieser Fails bei den grünen umschauen.
> 
> EDIT: Wurde eigentlich das Problem vom ACX mit dem Fiepen der Lüftersteuerung bei weniger als 90% Lüfterspeed gelöst?



Bei mir piepst nicht mehr seit ich die lüfter über den mitgelieferten adapter übers netzteil an die 7v angeschlossen hab


----------



## Rizoma (3. Dezember 2013)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Bei mir piepst nicht mehr seit ich die lüfter über den mitgelieferten adapter übers netzteil an die 7v angeschlossen hab



ne das wäre nix für mich wenn dann muss der ACX an die Graka angeschossen werden möchte sie ja mit eigenen Lüfterprofilen ausstatten und nicht dauerhaft mit 90% oder einer Fixen Spannung betrieben


----------



## Matze211 (3. Dezember 2013)

Piept's auch beim Hybrid? Und woher kommt das eigentlich?


----------



## sycron17 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke mal das solange du den auch nicht über die graka anschliesst wirds nicht piepen.

Normalerweise kommts aus der spulle von den lüftern jedoch der pcb selbst besitzt ja keine xD
Komisch


----------



## Euda (3. Dezember 2013)

Matze211 schrieb:


> Piept's auch beim Hybrid? Und woher kommt das eigentlich?


 
Tut es. Bin jedoch glücklicherweise resistent gegen solch was, obgleich ich es deutlich hören kann. Der Ton ist allgemein bekannt als 'PWM-Fiepen' und sollte Grakaseitig verursacht werden.


----------



## Rizoma (3. Dezember 2013)

hier ist nen netter Artikel Die absolute Wahrheit über PWM - Forum - PCMasters.de

aber ich werde immer noch nicht schlau daraus ob jetzt die Lüfter ses ACX oder die R9 290 schuld an dem Pfiepen ist


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (3. Dezember 2013)

martupa schrieb:


> Schlechte nachricht für alle die auf Customs warten...
> 
> Partnerkarten der Radeon R9 290(X) kommen später - ComputerBase



Tja, damit hat sich für mich wohl das Problem erledigt ob ich auf ne R290x im Custom Design warte. Benötige nen neuen Rechner und wollte eigentlich noch bis Ende Dezember warten.


----------



## perling (3. Dezember 2013)

Last Updates: 12/3/2013 
AMD 13.11 Beta 9.5
AMD Catalyst


----------



## Jonathan524 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab meien R9 290 mal eingebaut, hier ein Video von der Karte im Betrieb. 

Radeon R9 290 Coil Whine - YouTube

Ist das Spulenfiepen normal? Die Spulen sind deutlich lauter als der Lüfter.

Es läuft BF3@ 60 fps.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (3. Dezember 2013)

das ist mMn nicht normal
würde mich mal beim support vom händler melden


----------



## perling (3. Dezember 2013)

@Jona

Wenn du mal bisschen rum guckst gibt es sau viele mit Spulen fiepen bei dir hört sich das ja noch recht leise an ^^


----------



## Kormi (3. Dezember 2013)

Hab gerade einen Gaming PC bestellt - ohne Grafikkarte... 
Was im Moment los ist ist übel. Erst wollte ich eine 290, was nicht ging, da ich die Lautstärke völlig unakzeptabel finde und der accellero nicht lieferbar ist. Dann eine 280x bestellen wollen, doch ist dort auch keine meiner 4in erwägung gezogenen lieferbar. Nun muss ich bis Mitte Januar mit meiner Ersatz-5770 auskommen. 
Kommt dann warscheinlich gleich ein Ref.design der 290 rein.


----------



## Rizoma (4. Dezember 2013)

Von den Leuten die schon auf den ACX umgebaut hat da jemand noch einen PWM Lüfter zum Testen rumliegen? Derjenige könnte mal testen ob das PWM-Fiepen auch bei anderen Lüftern komm oder nur bei den von Arctic verbauten


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2013)

Kormi schrieb:


> Hab gerade einen Gaming PC bestellt - ohne Grafikkarte...
> Was im Moment los ist ist übel. Erst wollte ich eine 290, was nicht ging, da ich die Lautstärke völlig unakzeptabel finde und der accellero nicht lieferbar ist. Dann eine 280x bestellen wollen, doch ist dort auch keine meiner 4in erwägung gezogenen lieferbar. Nun muss ich bis Mitte Januar mit meiner Ersatz-5770 auskommen.
> Kommt dann warscheinlich gleich ein Ref.design der 290 rein.


 Was spricht gegen *diese*? Der shop ist zwar nicht der dollste, aber wenn du per Nachnahme zahlst, oder Kreditkarte, dann sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Duvar (4. Dezember 2013)

Der shop hat ja seinen Sitz ja in Frankreich, habe nichts gutes von dem shop gehört...


----------



## Rizoma (4. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen *diese*? Der shop ist zwar nicht der dollste, aber wenn du per Nachnahme zahlst, oder Kreditkarte, dann sollte das kein Problem sein.


 

Der Shop bescheißt doch schon bevor man bestellt hat 

Geizhals = 328,90€ auf der Shopseite = 334,90€ und das ist ja angeblich das super Tolle 35% Schnäppchen (Preis ohne Schnäppchen Rabatt 517,38€ schöner Phantasiepreis Hersteller UVP der Karte liegt bei 350€ und war nie höher)

Edit: und viel lustiger an dem Shop finde ich auf seiner Endkunden  Seite (Pixmania.com) gibt er die KArte mit Lieferbar an schaut man auf seine Großhändlerseite an (Pixmania-pro.com) ist sie nicht lieferbar

über den Shop kann man nur eins sagen!  Lass deine Finger von dem und such dir einen Vertrauenswürdigeren.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2013)

Genau aus diesem Grund bestellt da kaum noch einer und sind die meist doch lieferbar. Ich habe dort schon öfter bestellt und bisher noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist halt etwas Lotto.


----------



## Rizoma (4. Dezember 2013)

Glaubst du wirklich das da niemand bestellt nach deren Website sind sie in 14 Ländern Europas aktiv.


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. Dezember 2013)

Also weiss nich was alle gegen Pixmania wettern.... Top Shop noch nie mit Probleme gehabt und habe dort auch schon rund 6 Karten im Laufe der Zeit gekauft.

Der Support ist Super und Versand rund 2 Tage aus Frankreich.


----------



## Matze211 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich kotz gleich. 
Unter den Hybrid passt ein Ram-Kühler nicht! Hab die aus eBay benutzt, die hier auch schon verlinkt wurden. Der Ramchip unter GPU ist jetzt ohne Kühler. Hab die Karte aber auch noch nicht eingebaut, ergo kenn ich die Temps nicht.
Es sind vielleicht 3-4mm die der Wasserkühler zu groß ist. Zwischen Wasserkühler und Ramchip ist ein mm Platz. 

Was kann man da machen bzw was haben Accelero Hybrid Besitzer gemacht?


----------



## Matze211 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein Foto.


----------



## hwk (4. Dezember 2013)

Das Kühlerchen nur zur Hälfte drauf oder ganz weglassen.


----------



## Matze211 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht, aber einer hatte das mal angesprochen, da hieß es gleich "BIST DU NOCH ZU RETTEN, DAS DING WIRD DANN SO HEISS..." und so weiter. Hatte ein Kühlerchen ja sich schon zur Hälfte drauf, ihn dann aber abgemacht um hier nochmal zu fragen.


----------



## hwk (4. Dezember 2013)

Das Ding wird auch ganz ohne Kühlerchen sehr wahrscheinlich nicht zu warm, aber zur Sicherheit halt einfach soweit draufkleben wie es geht und gut ist ^^
VRAM Temps werden sowieso nicht ausgelesen und die VRMs sind auch viel wichtiger, solange da was drauf ist, dürfte das alles kein Problem sein.


----------



## Schmenki (4. Dezember 2013)

@Matze211

Ich habe bei dem Ram-Baustein einfach einen vorhandenen nicht so hohen Kühler-Element 1/4 abgeknippst und dann den Kühler drauf + ein wenig von dem Kühlpad was vorher montiert war.
Ist aber auch gut beschrieben bei Tomshardware.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## sepei (4. Dezember 2013)

Also auf Quadcrossfire skalieren die Karten noch nicht gut:
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## Rizoma (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 



Rizoma schrieb:


> Von den Leuten die schon auf den ACX umgebaut hat da jemand noch einen PWM Lüfter zum Testen rumliegen? Derjenige könnte mal testen ob das PWM-Fiepen auch bei anderen Lüftern komm oder nur bei den von Arctic verbauten



Könnte das mal jemand überprüfen?


----------



## xenos1 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich wollte mir jetzt vor Weihnachten nen neuen PC zulegen und anfangs war eigentlich geplant ne R9 280X reinzupacken. Jedoch klingt die R9 290 (ohne X ) auch recht verlockend. Eigentlich hieß es ja dass Ende November Anfang Dezember die Custom Modelle rauskommen sollen. Aber das scheint wohl dieses Jahr nichts mehr zu werden, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Lohnt es sich da bis Januar zu warten und bis dahin mit ner ollen HD5770 rumzudümpeln (die im momentanen PC verbaut ist) um dann die 290er zu kaufen oder ist der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 280X und 290 nicht soo gravierend? Was wird die 290 als Custom Modell ungefähr kosten? Kann man das schon grob abschätzen?

Gruß, David


----------



## Jonathan524 (4. Dezember 2013)

perling schrieb:


> @Jona
> 
> Wenn du mal bisschen rum guckst gibt es sau viele mit Spulen fiepen bei dir hört sich das ja noch recht leise an ^^


 

Hab 3 Powercolor hier, alle so extrem laut. Heute ist eine XFX R9 290 gekommen. Absolut leise, kein fiepen, brummen oder sonstwas. Die Powercolor sind eine ABG und 2 AFG Karten. TUL scheint ein ernsthaftes Qualitätsproblem zu haben. Alle 3 TUL Karten gehen ohne Rückticket zum Händler.


----------



## perling (4. Dezember 2013)

Krass gleich 3 Stück °_°  Gott sei dank ist meine Sapphire ruhig.


----------



## Jonathan524 (4. Dezember 2013)

Als Beweis das ich kein BS erzähl. und weil es gut aussieht hier noch 2 Bilder von den Karten, Bild 1 ist die XFX, Bild 2 die 3 PowerColor


----------



## sepei (4. Dezember 2013)

Jonathan524 schrieb:


> Hab 3 Powercolor hier, alle so extrem laut. Heute ist eine XFX R9 290 gekommen. Absolut leise, kein fiepen, brummen oder sonstwas. Die Powercolor sind eine ABG und 2 AFG Karten. TUL scheint ein ernsthaftes Qualitätsproblem zu haben. Alle 3 TUL Karten gehen ohne Rückticket zum Händler.


 
Selbe Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht.
Die XFX kein Fiepen nichts. Dafür lies sich meine 1 XFX nicht gut übertakten und die 2 muss erst


----------



## Rizoma (4. Dezember 2013)

hmm meine PC 290 OC  Fiept erst ab 1200 FPS  da ich kein Bencher bin und meine Games keine 1200FPS erreichen stört es micht nicht


----------



## Jonathan524 (4. Dezember 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Selbe Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht.
> Die XFX kein Fiepen nichts. Dafür lies sich meine 1 XFX nicht gut übertakten und die 2 muss erst


 
Hab ich noch nicht gecheckt, was ist bei dir schlecht überktakten? Die Powercolor gingen bis 1180Mhz/5300Mhz bei 1350mV Vcore.


----------



## sepei (4. Dezember 2013)

Ohne Vcore Erhöhung in Bezug der anderen Karten.
Da gingen definitiv die beiden Pc besser


----------



## Jonathan524 (4. Dezember 2013)

Achja, die XFX hat ne "vielversprechende" OXU S/N, trotzdem locked. Aber was solls, der Kühler kommt jetzt ab und dann wird sie unter Wasser gesetzt. Am Anfang war meine größte Hoffnung das ich eine unlocked bekomme, am Ende eine zu bekommen, wo einem nicht beim BF zocken die Ohren durch das Spulengeschrei abfallen. Scheinbar hat Powercolor zusammen mit den schlechteren Chips gleich auch die schlechten Spulen und Spawas verbaut.


----------



## Rizoma (4. Dezember 2013)

Jonathan524 schrieb:


> Achja, die XFX hat ne "vielversprechende" OXU S/N, trotzdem locked. Aber was solls, der Kühler kommt jetzt ab und dann wird sie unter Wasser gesetzt. Am Anfang war meine größte Hoffnung das ich eine unlocked bekomme, am Ende eine zu bekommen, wo einem nicht beim BF zocken die Ohren durch das Spulengeschrei abfallen. Scheinbar hat Powercolor zusammen mit den schlechteren Chips gleich auch die schlechten Spulen und Spawas verbaut.



lol Powercolor Karten und XFX Karten sind zu 100% identisch  da die Karten AMD gebaut hat


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Dezember 2013)

Heute um circa 17 Uhr dennoch meine Bestellte und vom Online Shop aussortierte XFX R9 290 abbestellt da es Reibereien bei mir Zuhause gab.
Tud mir echt leid, hätte eine OXU04 als Sereinnummer erhalten, welche wohl freischaltbar sein sollte.
Somit muss ich mich in Geduld üben und auf die CustomModelle warten, bzw. den Streit schlichten ...

Vielleicht kommt die Tage ja die ersehnte Meldung zwecks CUSTOM Karten ...


----------



## Jonathan524 (4. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> lol Powercolor Karten und XFX Karten sind zu 100% identisch  da die Karten AMD gebaut hat


 
Dann liegts an jedem selbst sich eine Erklärung zusammen zu basteln. Vielleicht testet XFX die Karten besser. Auf jeden Fall sind die schwarzen Stempel auf der Rückseite bei den PC und den XFX Karten andere.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Dezember 2013)

Kann es sein dass ab dem Beta 9.5 Treiber die R9 290 unter Last um einiges LEISER agiert und zudem noch Kühler bleibt (unter 90 grad!)
Habe dies in einem Forum und bei Mindfactory gelesen, dass ab dem 9.5 Treiber dies verbessert wurde und Karte besser und effizienter ausgelastet werden soll.
Was ist dran an dieser These, dies würde auch das Referenz Modell etwas attraktiver machen und wer kann berichten ob was dran ist ?
Dank!


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (5. Dezember 2013)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass ab dem Beta 9.5 Treiber die R9 290 unter Last um einiges LEISER agiert und zudem noch Kühler bleibt (unter 90 grad!)
> Habe dies in einem Forum und bei Mindfactory gelesen, dass ab dem 9.5 Treiber dies verbessert wurde und Karte besser und effizienter ausgelastet werden soll.
> Was ist dran an dieser These, dies würde auch das Referenz Modell etwas attraktiver machen und wer kann berichten ob was dran ist ?
> Dank!


Das ist eine spannende Frage, auch wenn ich nicht so ganz dran glauben kann, dass man einen solchen Einfluss durch den Treiber über die bessere Auslastung der Karte nehmen kann.
Kann evtl. jemand dazu schon etwas aus eigener Erfahrung berichten?


----------



## PolsKa (5. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand schon einen Bios Editor gefunden der mit den 290 Karten klappt? habe schon 2 versucht... Mich nervt einfach das hoch takten bei Videos gucken gewaltig


----------



## Rizoma (5. Dezember 2013)

bei der HD7x Serie hat es 1,5 Jahre gedauert bis ein Bioseditor gekommen ist der Funktioniert hat 

In Geduld du dich üben musst junger Padawan


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (5. Dezember 2013)

kannst du den bitte verlinken (für hd7xxx)?


----------



## Rizoma (5. Dezember 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> kannst du den bitte verlinken (für hd7xxx)?



VBE7 - vBIOS Editor for Radeon HD 7000 series cards | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## The-Q (5. Dezember 2013)

Habe heute auch meine lang ersehnte R9 290 bekommen, die ist von Sapphire. Leider hört die sich wie ein quickendes Schwein an. Ich nehme mal an, dass sich so das Spulenfiepen anhört. Das die das hat war mir vorher klar, nur hieß es, dass das nur im "hohen dreistelligen FPS" kommt, nur tut das meine schon ab 30 FPS und ist trotz des Lüfters zu hören.
Da die ja noch neu ist, hätte ich ja die Möglichkeit, einerseits das über Garantie über den Hersteller zu mache bzw. über Gewährleistung, ober aber ich mache von meinem Rückgaberecht gebrauch und suche mir eine andere.
Ersteres würde ich zwar bevorzugen, allerdings war/ist Sapphire für seine fiependen Spulen bekannt und ich habe keine Lust auf ein ewiges hin und her.
Daher bin ich grad am überlegen, was ich machen soll. Was würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## werat (5. Dezember 2013)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass ab dem Beta 9.5 Treiber die R9 290 unter Last um einiges LEISER agiert und zudem noch Kühler bleibt (unter 90 grad!)
> Habe dies in einem Forum und bei Mindfactory gelesen, dass ab dem 9.5 Treiber dies verbessert wurde und Karte besser und effizienter ausgelastet werden soll.
> Was ist dran an dieser These, dies würde auch das Referenz Modell etwas attraktiver machen und wer kann berichten ob was dran ist ?
> Dank!



2 Powercolor sind gestern bei mir angekommen, hab eine davon installiert und war erstaunt, wie leise sie im Betrieb blieb. Ich hab jetzt keinen vergleich zur Vorversion, hab auch keine Änderungen an den Treibern vorgenommen. Eyefinity 20 Minuten mit 5760x1200 gezockt, die Karte war unauffällig. Meine teure Wakü ist unterwegs, ich hoffe kein Fehlkauf. Mehr werde ich nach diesem Wochenende wissen.


----------



## Rizoma (5. Dezember 2013)

The-Q schrieb:


> Habe heute auch meine lang ersehnte R9 290 bekommen, die ist von Sapphire. Leider hört die sich wie ein quickendes Schwein an. Ich nehme mal an, dass sich so das Spulenfiepen anhört. Das die das hat war mir vorher klar, nur hieß es, dass das nur im "hohen dreistelligen FPS" kommt, nur tut das meine schon ab 30 FPS und ist trotz des Lüfters zu hören.
> Da die ja noch neu ist, hätte ich ja die Möglichkeit, einerseits das über Garantie über den Hersteller zu mache bzw. über Gewährleistung, ober aber ich mache von meinem Rückgaberecht gebrauch und suche mir eine andere.
> Ersteres würde ich zwar bevorzugen, allerdings war/ist Sapphire für seine fiependen Spulen bekannt und ich habe keine Lust auf ein ewiges hin und her.
> Daher bin ich grad am überlegen, was ich machen soll. Was würdet ihr mir raten?


 
wenn es bei 30 fps Fiept 14 tage Rückgaberecht nutzen


----------



## werat (5. Dezember 2013)

...wurde ich auch sagen.

...meine 290er steckt noch in einem PCI Express 2.0 Slot, angenehm leise. Blue Screen hab ich jetzt am Abend schon einige gesehen.

...Samstag das neue Board, mal sehen wie sich die Karten dann verhalten.


----------



## HellsDelight (5. Dezember 2013)

Funktioniert das 290X BIOS flashen auch mit einer MSI R9 290 oder weiß man das noch nicht? 
An sich dürfte es mit dem flashen kein Problem sein da sie 2 BIOS hat und wenn eines korrupt wäre das Original BIOS automatisch startet?


----------



## perling (5. Dezember 2013)

@HellDelight

Es gibt glaub im Flash Thread ein link zum tool um was auszulesen und daran kann man sofort sehen ob es geht oder nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Dezember 2013)

Ist eigentlich schon mal eine msi 290 unlockt worden ?


----------



## PolsKa (5. Dezember 2013)

nein gab es wohl noch nicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Dezember 2013)

Haben die meisten saphire spulenfiepen?

wollte gern die bf4 Edition haben .....nur zur Zeit nicht wirklich Lieferbar ....oxidire schon seit Wochen mit meiner igpu herum ....zum kotzen 

amd soll mal in die puschen kommen .


----------



## PolsKa (6. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon einen Bios Editor gefunden der mit den 290 Karten klappt? habe schon 2 versucht... Mich nervt einfach das hoch takten bei Videos gucken gewaltig



Habe nun endlich den Grund gefunden für das Hochtakten der r9 290 Karte beim Flashplayer...


----------



## Rizoma (6. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Habe nun endlich den Grund gefunden für das Hochtakten der r9 290 Karte beim Flashplayer...



und der wäre?


----------



## PolsKa (6. Dezember 2013)

Hardwarebeschleunigung aus machen. Bei Youtube einfach rechts click beim Video und dann unter Einstellungen.


----------



## perling (6. Dezember 2013)

@Evgasüchtiger 

Also meine Sapphire hat kein Spulenfiepen.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2013)

Diesem fiepen müsste echt mal ein Physiker auf den Grund gehen. Die Bauteile sind bei allen die gleichen, trotzdem variiert das Ergebnis. An dieser Stelle gerät das Board, oder Einstellungen am Board in Verdacht. Da es aber selbst bei gleichen boards und Standardeinstellungen zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommt, ist die Sache schon arg mysteriös.
Was bleibt denn noch? Eigentlich nur Netzteile, Umgebungstemperatur und Software.


----------



## The-Q (6. Dezember 2013)

Also interessanter Weise, scheint es sogar noch zusätzlich davon abzuhängen, wie die Karte belastet wird.
Im 3D Mark war es bei Firestrike mit 20-40 FPS schlimmer als z.B. bei Kerbal Space Programm ohne vsync und 160 FPS, scheint wohl auch die Last eine Rolle zu Spielen.

Aber mal noch eine andere Frage. Macht es eigentlich groß einen Unterschied, welchen Herrsteller man bei den Ref-Designs überhaupt nimmt, oder bauen bestimmte Herrsteller extra billge Komponenten rein, bzw. hätte ich z.B. bei einer ASUS mehr Glück als bei Sapphire?


----------



## PolsKa (6. Dezember 2013)

Also was ich so gelesen habe,werden alle Karten direkt von AMD produziert. Die Hersteller packen nur ihr Aufkleber und Bios drauf. Aber so wirklich sicher kann es wohl nur ein Mitarbeiter sagen. Ansich waren schon Karten von alle Herstellern betroffen,bei Powercolor ist die Quote nur so hoch,weil sie bis jetzt am meisten verkauft wurde.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Dezember 2013)

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=127773&agid=2448&pvid=4p5ihuz8j_hov410jz&ref=13


Hat diese eine freie Spannung ?


----------



## PolsKa (6. Dezember 2013)

Leute habt ihr in paar Spielen auch das Problem,dass die Karte im takt total einbricht? Rome 2 ist unspielbar,an manchen stellen habe ich 10 fps da die Karte ja keinen festen Takt hat,obwohl die Temps gut sind ...


----------



## sycron17 (6. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Leute habt ihr in paar Spielen auch das Problem,dass die Karte im takt total einbricht? Rome 2 ist unspielbar,an manchen stellen habe ich 10 fps da die Karte ja keinen festen Takt hat,obwohl die Temps gut sind ...



Bisher nie


----------



## Duvar (6. Dezember 2013)

Rome 2 frisst auch jede Karte auf je nach Spielszenario und settings.


----------



## PolsKa (6. Dezember 2013)

ja und? trotzdem darf die Karte gerne mal hochtakten und den Takt mal halten... Bei BF4 und AC4 habe ich nicht das Problem, da wird 1100/1400 konstant gehalten.

http://image-upload.de/image/slpIJ5/9a6195e26e.jpg

Der Takt geht teilweise auf 600mhz runter,in der Schlacht! (anfang und ende der Kurve liegt am raustaben)


----------



## perling (6. Dezember 2013)

@Polska genau diese effekte macht die Karte bei D3


----------



## PolsKa (6. Dezember 2013)

Ist wohl neben Mantel das neue AMD exclusive feature


----------



## perling (6. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Ist wohl neben Mantel das neue AMD exclusive feature


 


Ja bin schon am überlegen sie gegen eine 780 zu tauschen.


----------



## sycron17 (6. Dezember 2013)

Meine karte taktet manchmal im idle hoch wenn ich videos anschaue

Ne das geht so nicht muss sie eintauschen gegen ne 780er xD


----------



## Duvar (6. Dezember 2013)

Mach einen Rechtsklick auf dem Video und stell die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus.


----------



## sycron17 (6. Dezember 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mach einen Rechtsklick auf dem Video und stell die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus.



Ironie war im spiel duvar


----------



## PolsKa (6. Dezember 2013)

ne ist echt so! Hatte das vorher auch und konnte es so lösen


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt schießt mal nicht gleich ins blaue. Habt ihr mal die Temperatur eurer Karten während des Spiels im Auge behalten? Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie aufgrund der hohen Auslastung einfach zu heiß wird und deshalb runter taktet. Laut PCGH-test, schafft eine 780 gerade mal 18 min.fps, eine 7970 nur 7.


----------



## Rizoma (6. Dezember 2013)

Ne das ist es nicht ich hab das mal bei WOT beobachtet 

Powerlimit + 50 
Lüfter 100% ( ja ich habe mir eine runde WOT mit 100% lüfter gegönnt )
alles andere Stock

Temps waren bei 50-60° wenn ich mich recht erinnere  kann es ja noch mal am Montag testen) und selbst in diesenfall hatte ich nie konstant 1000MHz an liegen meist so zwischen 860-990 kurioser weise habe ich in Vallay und Heaven Benchmark immer durchgehend 1000MHz


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2013)

Die Karten takten auch runter, wenn sie zu wenig zu tun haben. Ich spiele das Spiel selbst nicht, aber die Bilder von wot sehen aus, als könnte das auch eine 5850 noch ganz locker.

Hab grad die Anforderungen gegoogelt. 

Minimal: ATI X800
Empfohlen: HD4870


----------



## MaxRink (6. Dezember 2013)

Na ja *als WoT-Suchti betroffen auf der Stelle tret* optimiert ist da nich wirklich was.


----------



## Rizoma (7. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Karten takten auch runter, wenn sie zu wenig zu tun haben. Ich spiele das Spiel selbst nicht, aber die Bilder von wot sehen aus, als könnte das auch eine 5850 noch ganz locker.
> 
> Hab grad die Anforderungen gegoogelt.
> 
> ...



Glaub mir mit HD Texturepack bekommt man auch eine HD7950 gut gefordert


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Dezember 2013)

So gerade diese hier bestellt ...Versandkostenfrei Nachname 

Hoffe ich habe bisl Glück mit der Karte und habe kein Spulenfiepen und bisl oc freudig 

mindestens 1000/1300mhz @ Ref-Design sollte drinn sein ohne Spannung zu erhöhen .

Wieviel Spannung liegt @default meistens an?

im Januar wird ein Ekl oder Poli drauf geschraubt  und damit sollten minimum 1100/1350mhz drinne sein 

Drückt mir bitte die Daumen 

Oh das beste wäre das ich sie unlocken könnte  


http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...4-Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Ret_944563.html


----------



## Rizoma (7. Dezember 2013)

1.250mV ist Standard  hab eigentlich ne klasse Karte abbekommen OC 1100/1375 @ stock ist drin und Fiepen hörbar erst ab FPS Bereiche die kein Spiel schafft und Freischaltbar war sie auch noch 

Und nochmal der Aufruf an die Leute die ihre Karte auf den ACX umgebaut haben wenn ihr nen PWM Lüfter rumliegen habt testet mal bitte ob das PWM-Fiepen nur bei den von Arctic verbauten Lüftern auftritt oder oder auch bei einem anderen.


----------



## PolsKa (7. Dezember 2013)

Leute ich habe evt den Grund gefunden warum meine ganzen Karten spulenfiepen hatten... Glaube es liegt am Netzteil oder Mainboard

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...eil-zirpt-bei-mausbewegungen.html#post5937130

evt kann mir ja einer von euch helfen..


----------



## flix (7. Dezember 2013)

Hmm... ich habe bei vier Karten die ich hier liegen habe alle extremes fiepen...
Getestet auf Asus Sabertooth Z77 und Gigabyte GA_B85M-D3H mit drei unterschiedlichen Netzteilen: Enermax Revolution87+ (1000W),  Lepa G1600 (1600W) und BeQuiet (irgendwas recht neues mit 400W)...
Überall das gleiche


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Dezember 2013)

Welche Marke - Powercolor ?
Bei XFX R9 290 soll es wohl am Wenigsten auftreten,- oder nur dummes Geschwätz ?


----------



## flix (7. Dezember 2013)

2x Powercolor und 2x Sapphire
Hmm... würde mich eigentlich wundern wenn das sich so stark zwischen den Herstellern unterscheidet. die Referenzdesigns werden doch ehh alle von AMD produziert.


----------



## Euda (7. Dezember 2013)

Meine XFX 290X weist ab hohen, dreistelligen FPS-Werten erst hörbares Fiepen auf. Hab' jedoch aufgrund des PWM-Fiepen des Arctic Hybrid nichts davon


----------



## faustan (7. Dezember 2013)

Meine xfx erst im vierstelligen Bereich. .


----------



## Schmenki (7. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute,

habe heute meine Powercolor 290 aus der RMA bekommen und leider hat diese Spulenfieben.
Und das bereits ab 100FPS wenn man z.B. bei Diablo 3 sich im Menü befindet.
Das ist ein leichtes fiepen...
Wenn man die Framerate nicht begrenzt und 250 FPS angezeigt werden dann ist das wirklich sehr störend.

Was würdet ihr tun? Karte zurück schicken?

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Schmenki (7. Dezember 2013)

Ja das wäre jetzt die zweite Karte die ich zurück schicke... Ist ja fast peinlich. 

Aber ok werde Sie dann zurück schicken. 

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Rizoma (8. Dezember 2013)

Euda schrieb:


> Meine XFX 290X weist ab hohen, dreistelligen FPS-Werten erst hörbares Fiepen auf. Hab' jedoch aufgrund des PWM-Fiepen des Arctic Hybrid nichts davon


 

Kannst du bitte mal andere Lüfter an der Graka anschließen mich würde interessieren ob das PWM-Fiepen auch bei anderen PWM Lüftern auftritt oder nur im Zusammenhang mit den von Arctic verbauten.


----------



## Wiratu (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen! MSI hat eine neue Bios Version für die R9 290(X) herausgebracht. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? 

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149574/msi-r9290-4096-131205.html

....
Autodetect 4096 MB, GDDR5, 
Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR 4096 MB, GDDR5, 
Elpida EDW2032BBBG_DEBUG2
.....

Der Eintrag zum Elpida Speicher lässt mich ja nun wieder hoffen, dass meine random freezes tatsächlich nur ein Problem der Speichertimings sind...

Irgendwer probiert?

Und um die aktuelle Diskussion zu unterstützen: GIGABYTE R9 290 mit ArcticIII@7V kein Fiepen oder sonstige Geräusche^^


----------



## Rizoma (8. Dezember 2013)

Wiratu schrieb:


> Und um die aktuelle Diskussion zu unterstützen: GIGABYTE R9 290 mit ArcticIII@7V kein Fiepen oder sonstige Geräusche^^



Ist klar das du kein Fiepen hast wenn du den Lüfter über 7V an dein Netzteil klemmst  wie sieht es aus wenn du ihn direkt an die Graka anschließt ?


----------



## T3VIO (8. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es ein 290X Bios mit UEFI GOP das Fast Boot unterstützt?


----------



## Wiratu (8. Dezember 2013)

Wiratu schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen! MSI hat eine neue Bios Version für die R9 290(X) herausgebracht. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
> 
> VGA Bios Collection: MSI R9 290 4096 MB | techPowerUp
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst...

Hab das Bios jetzt hier geflasht weil ich die Nase voll hatte von den ständigen Desktopcrash's. Und in den letzten zwei Stunden gabs nun auch keine mehr und ich konnte die Karte stabil auf 1100 Mhz@64 Grad und 75 Grad / 60 Grad VRM's sowohl in Battlefield als auch in Tomb Raider laufen lassen... Also wers probieren mag...


----------



## rokK0 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen ,  ich nutze die Sapphire r9 280x vaporX,

Könnte mir jemand optimale ccc Einstellungen für Games (bf4) posten und hat vielleicht noch ein paar nützliche Tipps?!  


Danke schon mal


----------



## Speedy1612 (8. Dezember 2013)

rokK0 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,  ich nutze die Sapphire r9 280x vaporX,
> 
> Könnte mir jemand optimale ccc Einstellungen für Games (bf4) posten und hat vielleicht noch ein paar nützliche Tipps?!
> 
> Danke schon mal



Da bist du hier Falsch, das ist der 290/290X Thread


----------



## rokK0 (8. Dezember 2013)

sry, schönen Abend noch


----------



## sepei (10. Dezember 2013)

Mich wunderts warum es so Qualitätsunterschiede bei den Karten gibt.
Hatte auf einer Powercolor und einer XFX einen Wasserkühler montiert.
Die PCB bzw die Kühlpads wurde bei der Powercolor ordentlich aufgetragen.
Als ich die XFX sah sind mir fast die Haare zu Berge gestanden.
Hier war genau das gegenteil. Eigenartigeweiße waren alle Kodensatoren Schwarz mit einen Edding makiert.
Meine 2 Powercolor hatten auch starkes Spulenfiepen.
Wobei die beiden XFX flüsterleise waren.


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

Die Karten werden eben von Menschen Produziert und Menschen machen Fehler bzw. es gibt einige die arbeiten sorgfältiger und andere die arbeiten nicht ganz so sorgfältig. Außerdem werden auch sicherlich nicht alle Karten im selben Werk Produziert worden sein da kann es auch sein das das eine Werk die $ in den Augen hatte und auf kosten der Qualität versucht hat mehr Einheiten herzustellen.


----------



## T3VIO (10. Dezember 2013)

Meine XFX ist zwar nicht unlockbar aber dafür ohne Spulenfiepen. Dank dem AC III flüsterleise und kühl. Und mit X Bios kaum langsamer wie eine echte 290X.


----------



## L3stat (10. Dezember 2013)

Also meine XFX ist ebenfalls unlockbar , aber ohne Spulenfiepen mit dem Arctic Hybrid und ja der Lüfter ist an der Graka dran
Läuft auf 1100MHZ@ 1,21 V mit mit 58° GPU und 68° VRMS mit angepasster Lüfterkurve.


----------



## Schmenki (10. Dezember 2013)

@L3stat
Angepasste Lüfterkurve heißt du hast den Arctic an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen?

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## L3stat (10. Dezember 2013)

Schmenki schrieb:


> @L3stat
> Angepasste Lüfterkurve heißt du hast den Arctic an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen?
> 
> lg,
> Schmenki


 Richtig ginge ja sonst schlecht
Gruß


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

L3stat schrieb:


> Richtig ginge ja sonst schlecht
> Gruß


du hast den ACX an deiner graka und bekommst kein PWM-Fiepen  ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2013)

Meine Frau rief mich gerade an [ bin auf Arbeit ] das meine gigabyte bf4 angekommen ist  dann habe ich heute um 23 Uhr was zu tun  

Drückt mir die Daumen das ich kein Spulenfiepen habe.


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Meine Frau rief mich gerade an [ bin auf Arbeit ] das meine gigabyte bf4 angekommen ist  dann habe ich heute um 23 Uhr was zu tun
> 
> Drückt mir die Daumen das ich kein Spulenfiepen habe.


 

Hast du aber eine nette Frau meine Freundin hatte die Graka versteckt und mir erst eine Woche später gesagt "ach übrigens da ist nen Paket für dich gekommen"


----------



## Schmenki (10. Dezember 2013)

@Rizoma
Hahaha das ist geil 

Drücke die Daumen @Evgasüchtiger


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Hast du aber eine nette Frau meine Freundin hatte die Graka versteckt und mir erst eine Woche später gesagt "ach übrigens da ist nen Paket für dich gekommen"



Ich habe ihr auch gesagt sie soll mich bitte anrufen sobald die Karte da ist  am liebsten hätte sie die Karte auch versteckt 




Schmenki schrieb:


> Drücke die Daumen @Evgasüchtiger



Danke


----------



## sycron17 (10. Dezember 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Meine Frau rief mich gerade an [ bin auf Arbeit ] das meine gigabyte bf4 angekommen ist  dann habe ich heute um 23 Uhr was zu tun
> 
> Drückt mir die Daumen das ich kein Spulenfiepen habe.



Also bei meiner hatte ich spulenfiepen
Drücke dir die daumen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2013)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Also bei meiner hatte ich spulenfiepen
> Drücke dir die daumen



Auch gigabyte ?


----------



## sycron17 (10. Dezember 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Auch gigabyte ?



Jep genau die selbe 
Hab den ACXIII draufgetan von anbegin
Ohne die karte zu testen
Dann han ich den ACX über den mitgelieferten adapter 7v angeschlossen und läuft perfekt
Wenn mal wärmer ist als sonst im winter geht die karte auf 68grad maximal

Sonst geht die kaum über 60


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2013)

Schlimmes Spulenfiepen oder nur ab zb 1000fps ?


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Jep genau die selbe
> Hab den ACXIII draufgetan von anbegin
> Ohne die karte zu testen
> Dann han ich den ACX über den mitgelieferten adapter 7v angeschlossen und läuft perfekt
> ...



das Fiepen hattest du also als du den ACX an der direkt an der KArte angeschlossen hattest ?


----------



## L3stat (10. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> du hast den ACX an deiner graka und bekommst kein PWM-Fiepen  ?


 Nein den Arctic HybridUnd ja am Graka-Anschluss.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2013)

Hey ihr glücklichen 290 er Besitzer 


könnt ihr mal im bench thread paar Ergebnise posten  sind ja kaum 290er zusehen  heaven 3.0/4.0 & valley & und 3dMark 11 &13 & TR usw.... Wäre nett...

LETS BENCH


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Dezember 2013)

So wie es scheint haben die XFX R9 290 so gut wie KEIN Spulenfiepen und laufen teils auch etwas Kühler als andere Hersteller Karten.
Jener Hersteller scheint wohl besonders sorgfällig arbeiten zu wollen, auch bei Referenz Design.
Spulen haben zudem nochmals separate Wicklung ummantelt.

HIER zumindest liest man nur GUTES über die XFX R9 290, auch falls jene sich nicht freischalten liese.
Dafür bessere Spulen verbaut, bzw. Spulen-Fiepen verhindert!
Mein Händler hat eben die HIS R9 290 reinbekommen, 337 Euro

PS:
R9 290 werden Tag zu Tag rarer,-  rechne die Margen sind bald alle um Platz für Custom zu schaffen...


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

mir kommt keine XFX Custom mehr ins Haus die 7950 DD war alles andere als leise musste mir trotz Custom Modell den ACX kaufen und drauf schnallen und wenn ich das machen muss kann ich mir jede x Beliebige Ref. Karte holen die billiger ist.


----------



## L3stat (10. Dezember 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey ihr glücklichen 290 er Besitzer
> 
> könnt ihr mal im bench thread paar Ergebnise posten  sind ja kaum 290er zusehen  heaven 3.0/4.0 & valley & und 3dMark 11 &13 & TR usw.... Wäre nett...
> 
> LETS BENCH



Hab mich heute erst den Kühler verbaut,setz mich die Tage mal ans OC und benchen,bei Nee 82,6 er Asic und den Temps sollte was drin sein


----------



## PolsKa (10. Dezember 2013)

Schon alleine wegen der Garantie Sache würde ich keine XFX Karte kaufen. Bei der 290 muss einfach ein anderer Kühler montiert werden. 

Asic sagt kaum was aus bei der Übertaktung. Zudem hatte ich bei niedriegeren Werten bessere OC Ergebnisse. Kannst ja mal gerne sagen wieviel Takt deine Karte macht.

Gibt hier noch einen extra OC Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ries-overclocking-undervolting-thread-44.html


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2013)

L3stat schrieb:


> Hab mich heute erst den Kühler verbaut,setz mich die Tage mal ans OC und benchen,bei Nee 82,6 er Asic und den Temps sollte was drin sein



Gib gas


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Dezember 2013)

Wie ist HIS R9 290 bei Spulenfiepen und Lüfter Tausch ?!
Bei uns heute um 337 Euro, 8 Stück lagernd...

Tag um Tag vergeht und keine Custom Karten vorgestellt, geschweige denn auf Lager (in Sicht)


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (10. Dezember 2013)

AMD Radeon R9 290X: Bild samt Spezifikationen der Gigabyte Windforce 3X aufgetaucht

Da bin ich doch mal gespannt wann die ersten auf den markt kommen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2013)

jungs habe die giga nun eingebaut...leider spulenfiepen...klingt wie ein rasierer verdammt von der Leistung bin ich begeistert. wird eure auch bis 94 grad heiss? bei c1 44% luffi (Jet)?

kann sogar die Spannung mit msi after verstellen

soll ich sie umtauschen? oh man würde sie so gerne behalten


AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Dezember 2013)

Bleiben ALLE R9 290 Karten bei um doie 90 bis 93 Grad, sobald dies zu überschreiten droht (94 Grad) wird Takt abgesenkt.
Lautheit ist Relativ, mit 47% sollte jede R9 290-er Karte den Takt dauerhaft halten können  (meine die 947 Mhz (zudem aber nochmals etwas lauter agieren ... )
und wohl störend wirken...

Spulenfiepen ist KEIN Rückgabe Grund, XFX Karten sollten weitgehend damit verschon bleiben


----------



## Rizoma (11. Dezember 2013)

kommt drauf an hast du das Fiepen erst hab hohen FPS oder schon bei 30 FPS hast. Bei hohen (zb. bei mir ist es ab 1200+ FPS) würde ich sie behalten wenn du allerdings schon bei 30 FPS Fiepen hast zurück mit dem Ding


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> kommt drauf an hast du das Fiepen erst hab hohen FPS oder schon bei 30 FPS hast. Bei hohen (zb. bei mir ist es ab 1200+ FPS) würde ich sie behalten wenn du allerdings schon bei 30 FPS Fiepen hast zurück mit dem Ding



sobald last auf die karte kommt....auch 30fps oc mässig glaube ich gut ohne Erhöhung der Spannung 1100 ertsmal versucht...habe ich mal valley halbe stund laufen lassen..kein absturz

warum wird ein spawa viel heisser? vielicht deswegen fiepen?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7641230


Leider doch gute bildfehler bei 1100mhz....aber die Spannung liegt ja auch nur bei 1,15-1,17v im durschnitt . Schätze wenn mehr Spannung druppe ist sind auch die bildfehler weg. Halt nur schlecht mit ref kühler .....aber das Spulenfiepen klingt wie ein Rasierer .....


----------



## hwk (11. Dezember 2013)

Weil das eine die VRMs für die GPU sind und das andere müssten die VRMs für den VRAM sein, die für die GPU sind die Lange Reihe hinten auf der Karte und die werden idR immer wärmer als die Paar vorne.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2013)

Ok danke.

Habe nun 1,18v anliegen und hatte keine bildfehler mehr bei 1100mhz. auch bf3 halbe stunde ohne Fehler . Aber dann geht bis 93Grad hoch bei der gpu .also mit fettem kühler geht da richtig was. Ich bin von der Leistung begeistert . Die Lautstärke ist bisl blöd aber dafür gibt es ja Aufrüstkühler gell  nur das verdammte spulenfiepen ist sehr nervig und ich habe mein ganzes System auf silent getrimmt und dann kommt sowas nicht gut. Mit ref kühler ab 40% höre ich nichts mehr davon  aber wenn ein Peter druppe ist dann nervts .

Weiß nun nicht was ich machen soll


----------



## perling (11. Dezember 2013)

@Evgasüchtiger 

Installiere dir MSI Afterburner und stelle eine Lüfter Kurve ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So hab ich sie in Moment Maximal Temp 79°c Bei 51% Lüfter.

Hmmmm stand hier nicht im Forum das sie kein Fiepen mehr hatten nach dem sie die karte umgebaut hatten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2013)

perling schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Installiere dir MSI Afterburner und stelle eine Lüfter Kurve ein.
> 
> ...



Echt? kAnn ich nicht glauben


----------



## blueshift (11. Dezember 2013)

Wie sieht's eigentlich aus mit dem AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE und einer R9 290?
Würde gerne meine aktuelle Gigabyte 470 GTX SOC umtauschen aber ich weiss nicht wie sehr mein aktueller CPU die Graka ausbremst.
Die CPU ist ja auch schon etwas älter aber ich würde ungern in ein ganz neues System zusammenstellen.
CPU ist übigens nicht OC. ich denke mal das man sicher ein paar Hz hochschrauben könnte, aber die langlebigkeit leidet ja daran, wobei... Garantie habe ich eh nicht mehr


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2013)

Da musste schon ordentlich was drauf geben, vorausgesetzt ein guter CPU Kühler, schöne frische Wärmeleitpaste (Gelid Extreme), dann kannste es angehen.
Wichtig ist natürlich dein Netzteil, denn die Karten saufen ganz gut


----------



## sycron17 (11. Dezember 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> jungs habe die giga nun eingebaut...leider spulenfiepen...klingt wie ein rasierer verdammt von der Leistung bin ich begeistert. wird eure auch bis 94 grad heiss? bei c1 44% luffi (Jet)?
> 
> kann sogar die Spannung mit msi after verstellen
> 
> ...



Also wenn n anderen kühler draufknallst und nicht der lüfteranschluss der graka benutzst sollte kein spulenfiepen mehr dransein


----------



## Schmenki (11. Dezember 2013)

Der 1080T wird in dem ein oder anderen Spiel auf jedenfall Bremsen.
Bf4 im Multiplayer ist der definitiv der Bottleneck hier.

Aber trotzdem sollte die 290 ein enormer Sprung sein.


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2013)

Kauft euch lieber die hier in paar Tagen^^ Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X and R9 290 WindForce 3X pictured and detailed | VideoCardz.com
1040MHz Takt sowohl als 290X (iiiihhh) und 290 (hooraaay).


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kauft euch lieber die hier in paar Tagen^^ Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X and R9 290 WindForce 3X pictured and detailed | VideoCardz.com
> 1040MHz Takt sowohl als 290X (iiiihhh) und 290 (hooraaay).



jo schicke meine wieder zurück...datt spulenfiepen hälste nicht aus schade echt eine hammer schnelle karte werde auf costum warten. was werden die costums ca kosten?


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2013)

1 Monat bissl teurer wie die jetzigen Karten und dann werden sie purzeln und vorerst auf 350€ einpendeln schätze ich.
Also zum Anfang vllt 380€ rum.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Dezember 2013)

Knappe 400 Euro
event. nach Neujahr bis 10 Jänner um 370 Euro ...

Sapphire wird wieder P/L Schlager werden


----------



## wick3d1980 (12. Dezember 2013)

Mensch! Eigentlich wollte ich hier gerade ein wenig rumheulen (bzw. labern - is ja n Laber-Thread ), weil ich nicht weiß, ob ich mir nen Kühlertausch bei einer R9 290 zutrauen soll (haben ja schon einige Ihre Karten geschrottet ) und jetzt lese ich von den Customs!

Ich habe im Übrigen vor ein paar Tagen einige Hersteller angeschrieben. Fragen: Wann kommen die Customs und Garantie bei Kühlertausch. Einige hielten sich bedeckt, auskunftsfreudiger war lediglich HIS:



> 1) *By some time before Christmas*, we will launch HIS R9 290 with our renowned cooler which will improve the performance & lower the GPU temperature. BUT the supply is quite limited at the beginning. *I believe the supply will have become normal by end of Jan.*
> 
> 2) We do not recommend the end-user to disassemble the Cooling Fan since the warranty will be void by doing so.



Übrigens! Meine Info von einigen Herstellern (und zwar DIREKT von denen!) bzgl. Garantie bei Kühlertausch decken sich NICHT mit den Aussagen von ht4u (ich meine, es war ht4u).

Zumindest Club 3D und Gigabyte verwähren die Garantie NICHT!!! Hier die Antworten:

*Gigabyte*


> leider kann ich Ihnen nicht sagen wann und ob Gigabyte mit einer eigenen Kühllösung auf den Markt kommt.Wir bekommen diesbezüglich keine Informationen aus Taiwan.
> 
> *Zu Ihrer zweiten Frage, natürlich bleibt die Garantie auch bei Verwendung geeigneter Aftermaket-Kühler erhalten.
> 
> ...



*Club3D*



> Ein genauer Termin oder Preise stehen noch nicht fest.
> 
> Die Demontage des Originalkühlers stellt immer einen Eingriff in das Produkt und somit einen Verlust der Gewährleistung dar. Wir haben dies aber immer so gehandhabt, dass egal ob die unten von Ihnen genannten Kühler oder eine Wasserkühlung verbaut wurde, darauf geschaut haben ob dies fachmännisch gelöst wurde (Stichwort: Kühlpaste). Wenn darauf geachtet wird und der Originalkühler bei einem eventuellen Defekt der Karte wieder montiert wird (inkl. Kühlpaste), dann schauen die Kollegen sich die Karte genau an. *Sollte der Fehler nicht durch unsachgemäße Verwendung von Fremdkühlern zu Stande kommen, dann kann eine solche Karte auch ausgetauscht werden.*



Wie gesagt: Das sind direkte Antworten auf meine Frage und ich habe es "Schwarz auf Weiß"! Diese Aussage von HT4U ist also falsch, bzw. teilweise falsch:



> Das Hauptmanko bleibt grundlegend also auch hier erhalten, dass der Wechsel des Kühlers zum Garantieverlust führt. Irriger Glaube mancher Forenjünger, dass Hersteller wie beispielsweise ASUS oder MSI solch einen Vorgang billigen, können wir klar verneinen. MSI klebt inzwischen gar auf seine rückseitigen Kühlerschrauben Aufkleber um diesen Eingriff einfacher nachvollziehen zu können (wie viele andere Hersteller auch). Und die ASUS RMA-Abteilung hat uns vor Jahren an einem Testmuster gar den Support verwehrt, nachdem wir bei unserer Fehlersuche den Kühler entfernten und auf korrekten Sitz prüften. Nein, Interessenten dieser Umsetzungen müssen sich diesem Umstand klar bewusst sein: in aller Regel ist die Garantie im Falle eines Defektes hin.



Ok, die beziehen sich auf ASUS und MSI und nicht auf Gigabyte und Club3D, dennoch ist diese verallgemeinernde Aussage so nicht richtig!


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (12. Dezember 2013)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Knappe 400 Euro
> event. nach Neujahr bis 10 Jänner um 370 Euro ...
> 
> Sapphire wird wieder P/L Schlager werden


 

Seit Jahren so und wirds auch immer bleiben


----------



## Smil0r (12. Dezember 2013)

Meine flashbare r9 290 zu verkaufen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/309028-v-xfx-amd-r9-290-x-flashbar.html


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Meine flashbare r9 290 zu verkaufen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/309028-v-xfx-amd-r9-290-x-flashbar.html



Warum verkaufste sie?


----------



## 4ng3ldust (12. Dezember 2013)

Er ist unzufrieden mit der Karte im Vergleich zu seiner alten GTX 670.

Und ich habe hier noch eine über, da ich keine 3 unlocked Karten brauche


----------



## InGoodFaith (12. Dezember 2013)

4ng3ldust schrieb:


> Er ist unzufrieden mit der Karte im Vergleich zu seiner alten GTX 670.
> 
> Und ich habe hier noch eine über, da ich keine 3 unlocked Karten brauche


 
Und was willst du für eine haben?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (12. Dezember 2013)

Gigabyte hat beide Modelle in ihrem Sortiment gelistet

Oha, das ganze kommt doch so langsam ins Rollen:

Hier die r9 290(ohne x)
GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - ATI - PCI Express Solution - AMD Radeon

Hier die r9 290x
GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - ATI - PCI Express Solution - AMD Radeon


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2013)

Ob diese auch wohl an spulenfiepen leiden


----------



## flasha (12. Dezember 2013)

Weiß einer ob es Neuigkeiten seitens Amd, zu den BSODs bei der Verwendung von Youtube gibt? Hardware Beschleunigung deaktivieren hilft fürs erste aber das ist kein Zustand bei einer knapp 400€ Karte (Powercolor 290).


----------



## perling (12. Dezember 2013)

@flasha

Hilft der 13.11 Beta 9.5 nicht ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. Dezember 2013)

Also ich selber bin derzeit ja auch total genervt BF4 kackt immer ab ..... BF4 funktioniert nicht mehr , egal ob mit OC oder ohne OC immer und immer wieder .... Hab schon den neusten CCC drauf gemacht aber nix...... Auch die Vcore Schwankt derzeit total -.-   Habt ihr in GPUz auch die Anzeige das die Vcore immer Schwankt ?

Bin schon kurz davor das System neu aufzusetzten.

Gruß Speedy


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin mit der app online und sehe deine Signatur nicht. Könnte es am Netzteil liegen?


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der app online und sehe deine Signatur nicht. Könnte es am Netzteil liegen?




Ne....

Vorher ginge ja auch ohne Probs. 

Mein 580W NT reicht locker dafür hab die 290 ja schon mit'm PT1 BIOS über 1.45V gegeben.

Ist halt die frage ob's am CCC liegt oder an Bf4


----------



## JaniZz (12. Dezember 2013)

Das ist eher ein Problem von BF4 oder einer anderen Hardware.

Mir ist BF4 noch nie mit einer Fehlermeldung abgestürzt, lediglich Blackscreen


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2013)

Wenn's am CCC liegen würde, gäbe es sicherlich schon threads dazu, voll mit Nvidia fans.


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. Dezember 2013)

Mittlerweile mache Ich mehr Punkte mit dem iPad als Commander als wie ich am PC Bf4 zocken kann.   Dann setz ich wohl  mal das System neu auf  aber erst wenn die neue SSD da ist


Naja google mal. : BF4 funktioniert nicht mehr...

Ich bin da noch der einzigste


----------



## flasha (12. Dezember 2013)

Bf4 freezt bei mir auch öfters. Keine Ahnung warum... der neuste Treiber hat auch nicht wirklich geholfen. ;(


----------



## martupa (12. Dezember 2013)

finde ich sehr schräg, 
bei mir läuft BF4 jetzt so flüssig wie nie zuvor. hab auch keinen freeze oder blackscreens oder dergleichen.

win8.1 
aktuellster beta catalyst 
CPUs unparked
i7 2600 @4,8Ghz
vsync ohne lag
mouse fix

läuft jetzt um einiges flüssiger als bf3 (bis 27.11.2013) auf win7 und meiner alten graka (hd6950)


----------



## perling (12. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwas muss mit BF4 passiert sein bei mir läuft es inklusive SweetFx super


----------



## Komolze (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe diese Frage schonmal in einem anderen Forum gestellt.

Ich konnte meine XFX auf 290x freischalten und möchte sie somit behalten. Die Kühlung geht gar nicht deshalb habe ich mir einen Accelero bestellt welcher heute kommen sollte. Leider fehlen ja da jetzt 2 RAM Kühler, das habe ich vergessen. Kann ich die auch nachträglich bzw brauche ich die überhaupt? Habe mal irgendwo gelesen dass die eigentlich überflüssig sind....
wäre sehr dankbar über eine antwort, sonst kann ich mir das umbauen heute noch sparen...
Und noch eine Frage, ich kann im Afterburner die Spannung nicht ändern? Ich habs in den Optionen freigeschalten aber es geht nicht. habe die Beta 17 davon drauf. Kann das was mit dem BIOS Flash zu tun haben? Sonst geht alles. Habe das Asus BIOS geflasht

Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## Rizoma (13. Dezember 2013)

Die RAM kühler auch wenn sie nicht unbedingt nötig sind würde ich trotzdem nicht weglassen (übrigens fehlen 4 im Lieferumfang sind 12 du benötigst 16). Mit dem Asus BIOS kannst du nur mit dem Asus GPU Tweak die Spannung verändern wenn du unbedingt den Afterburner möchtest musst du das X-BIOS eines anderen Herstellers benutzen


----------



## Komolze (13. Dezember 2013)

mist, jetzt kann ich den heute nicht montieren.....

ok das wusste ich nicht. dann nehm ich eben das asus tool her, egal ists auch


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (13. Dezember 2013)

laut Tomshardware:


> Werfen wir vor dem Umbau schnell noch einen Blick auf den Lieferumfang. Zählt man die Einzelteile durch, dann stellt man schnell fest, dass insgesamt 4 kleine RAM-Kühler zu wenig mitgeliefert werden, denn die R9 290 hat insgesamt 16 Einzelmodule je 256 MB verbaut. Das ist allerdings nicht so katastrophal, wie es sich vielleicht liest, denn der RAM ist mit seinem Takt von 1250 MHz recht moderat ausgelegt und wird auch nicht so extrem heiß, dass es zum thermischen Gau führen wird. Trotzdem kann man sich mit einem Zusatzpäckchen weiter helfen, indem man z.B. noch ein Montagekit für die GTX 260/275/280 mit bestellt. Dann kommt man schon fast hin.



Also sollte es doch irgendwo ein Montagekit zu kaufen sein, das die Restlichen Kühler enthält


----------



## ScyX (13. Dezember 2013)

> Irgendwas muss mit BF4 passiert sein bei mir läuft es inklusive SweetFx super ​



SweetFx in BF4?? Wie macht man das denn?


----------



## perling (13. Dezember 2013)

@ScyX

Hast post.


----------



## etar (13. Dezember 2013)

So auf meiner Powercolor R9 290 oc sitzt jetzt auch ein accelero xtreme iii, hab ihn an 7v laufen und ist jetzt viel angenehmer als im Referenzdesign. Ist aber nur eine echte r9 290 mit Elpida Speicher. Lohnt es sich das Sample Bios zuflashen? Habe aktuell das Asus 290x Bios drauf. Mit dem neuen Kühler teste ich jetzt erstmal was die Karte so an Takt schafft.


----------



## faustan (14. Dezember 2013)

Wie hast du den die Kühlkörper auf den hinteren Spannungswandler befestigt (durchsichtiger Kleber)? Bzw. Temps. hast du an den Wandlern?


----------



## etar (14. Dezember 2013)

Habt die mit den beiliegenden Wärmeleitkleber des accelero angeklebt. Zusätlich aus Sicherheit hab ich noch an den Seiten ein Silikon benutzt das 150Grad abkann. ich lass nochmal nen 3Dmark Run laufen und poste den die Werte.

*edit
nach einer Runde 3Dmark und den Kühler an 7 V erhalte ich die maximalen Werte von GPU 65 C und Vrm1 80 C und Vrm2 62 C.

Auch wenn mein Spannungswandlerkühler nicht gerade schick geworden ist, scheint er ja ausreichend zu kühlen.


----------



## Rizoma (14. Dezember 2013)

trotz der ausladenden DIYS kühler auf dem VRM1 so hohe Temps ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Dezember 2013)

Guck mal was an Max takt geht und misch mal den benchthread auf


----------



## Duvar (14. Dezember 2013)

Man will endlich das die Customdesigns raus kommen, drehe hier noch am Rad 
Übrigens unten in meiner Signatur ist eure/"unsere" neue Nationalhymne und die Lyrics stehen in der Beschreibung, das müsst ihr euch reinziehen und auswendig lernen.
Könnt ihr dann eurem Chef oder eurer Frau vorträllern


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Dezember 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Man will endlich das die Customdesigns raus kommen, drehe hier noch am Rad
> Übrigens unten in meiner Signatur ist eure/"unsere" neue Nationalhymne und die Lyrics stehen in der Beschreibung, das müsst ihr euch reinziehen und auswendig lernen.
> Könnt ihr dann eurem Chef oder eurer Frau vorträllern



Jo ich will meine asus DCII R9 290  ohne spulen fiepen


----------



## etar (14. Dezember 2013)

@Rizoma Die VRM1 ist der große auf der rechten Seite oder? Dachte 80 Grad gehen noch klar, im PCGH Heft stand im Test bei 7V was bei 109Grad oder so.


*edit
Hab nochmal den 3DMark laufen lassen.

  7V GPU 65 C, VRM1 80 C, VRM2 62 C
12V GPU 55 C, VRM1 61 C, VRM2 50 C

Das sind die max. Werte die mir GPU-Z nach einem Lauf 3DMark anzeigt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. Dezember 2013)

Was alle glauben das die Customs ohne Spulenfiepen sind, ist sehr amüsant 

Bei der 7970 war es zB auch nen Glücksspiel


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt gibts schon eine r9 290 von Nvidia


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Dezember 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Was alle glauben das die Customs ohne Spulenfiepen sind, ist sehr amüsant
> 
> Bei der 7970 war es zB auch nen Glücksspiel



Aber bei der asus DCII 7000er habe ich immer gehört kein spulenfiepen


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Dezember 2013)

Custom Modelle von R9 290 immer noch nicht in Sicht
DAHER
habe ich mir gestern um 351 Euro die Sapphire R9 290 Battlefield 4 Edition geholt, per Nachnahme

Schauen wie laut der Lüfter wirklich wird in meinem ThermalTake Matrix VX Gehäuse zusammen mit 4670K und Gigabyte Sniper M5  (M-ATX)
Habe zwar nur 1x Front, 1x Heck je 120cm Lüfter, dennoch sollte sich die Hitze nicht stauen.
Über 47% möchte ich nur schwer gehen, zudem sollte der Max. Boost-Takt von 947 Mhz, oder beim Bios Mod zur R9 290(X) auf 1000 Mhz gehalten werden.
Karte kann sich freischalten lassem, muss es aber nicht  (Reine Glücksache)


----------



## Komolze (17. Dezember 2013)

Mag mir jemand seinen stock kühler verkaufen?


----------



## denyo62 (17. Dezember 2013)

Leutz... brauch ma grad nen Rat was ich am besten machen soll. 

Hatte ne r9 290 XFX bei mindfactory bestellt. Die Karte die ich bekommen hatte war en Rückläufer mit extrmem Knister und Spilenfiepen. Deshalb ging sie zurück. 

Heute habe ich wieder eine bekommen. Ganz ohne zweifel wieder en Rückläufer (war nicht ma richtig verpackt).
Hab die Karte trotzdem eingebaut in der Hoffnung,dass die keine unnormalen Geräusche macht. 

Leider musste ich feststellen dass die schon bei 60 fps Fiept .. dass wäre dann wohl auch en Grund waru die Karte zurück ging.

Die Karte ist aber ncht gelockt .. kann also zur 290x geflasht werden.. für mich sind die 4% meheistung eher uninteressant. eine Karte die bei 60fps schon fiept geht zurück ... leider .... 

aber dann kam der knaller .. hab mich über ein überdurchnittlich guten score beim benchmark gewundert ma in gpuz nachgeguckt .... da war schon das asus bios drauf - sprich die karte war schon geflasht.... super sache .. wenn man eignetlich ne neue karte bestellt hat .. -.-

Aber der oberhammer kam erst als ich mir ma die karte genauer angeguckt hab.. auf der Karte steht eine andere seriennummer als auf der verpackung xD

Wie lann Mindfactory sowas einfach weiter schicken verdammt xD 

Ich hab jetzt die befürchtüng dass es mir untergeschoben wird falls ich das melde ...

Die verpackung war versiegelt .. aber man erkennt dass unter der versieglung noch die alte (vermutlich originale) versieglung ist .. 

Deshalb meine vermutung : dr käufer vor mir hat einfach ne andere karte wieder rein gepackt und en siegel drüber geklebt .. und mindfactory hat das ding einfach so ohme zu überpfrüfen weiter geschickt ..

was mach ich denn jetzt ?


----------



## Komolze (17. Dezember 2013)

boah das ist natürlich schon ein starkes stück....Hmm, dass es dir untergeschoben wird, das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt gut vorstellen. was steht denn auf der rechnung für ne seriennummer drauf? ich würde auf jedenfall anrufen und denen die Wahrheit sagen. Kann mans irgendwie beweisen???


----------



## denyo62 (17. Dezember 2013)

Komolze schrieb:


> boah das ist natürlich schon ein starkes stück....Hmm, dass es dir untergeschoben wird, das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt gut vorstellen. was steht denn auf der rechnung für ne seriennummer drauf? ich würde auf jedenfall anrufen und denen die Wahrheit sagen. Kann mans irgendwie beweisen???



  Naja .. hatte hier beim auspacken en Kollegen dabei ders bezeugen kann .. mehr im grunde nicht ..


----------



## etar (17. Dezember 2013)

Bevors Probleme gibt würde ich einfach mal dort anrufen und die Sache schildern.


----------



## PolsKa (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja ruf da mal am besten an.Wird bei einem Garantie Fall nicht einfach mit 2 Seriennummern.Kann aber nur der erst Käufer vertauscht haben ( kommt davon wenn man sich 5  Karten bestellt).Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass die Mitarbeiter sowas nicht kontrolieren..Grafikkarten bestelle ich schon lange nicht  mehr bei MF...


----------



## denyo62 (17. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Ja ruf da mal am besten an.Wird bei einem Garantie Fall nicht einfach mit 2 Seriennummern.Kann aber nur der erst Käufer vertauscht haben ( kommt davon wenn man sich 5  Karten bestellt).Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass die Mitarbeiter sowas nicht kontrolieren..Grafikkarten bestelle ich schon lange nicht  mehr bei MF...



ich würde es soo feiern .. wenn der typ sich paar mal die karte geholt hat um zu flashen und die gelockten zurück zu schicken .. und dann aber aus versehen   die freischaltbare eingepackt und zurück geschickt hat xD



etar schrieb:


> Bevors Probleme gibt würde ich einfach mal dort anrufen und die Sache schildern.



ja genau das würd ich gerne machen ... aber können die da nicht mir die Sache in Schuhe schieben ? hat da einer von euch ne Ahnung wie die Sache rechtlich dann wäre ?


----------



## Borstinator (18. Dezember 2013)

Hier sogar ohne Spulenfiepen und gar nix

Asus Radeon R9 290X Direct CU II OC im PCGH-Testlabor: Die erste 290X OC im Custom-Design


----------



## denyo62 (18. Dezember 2013)

Falls es villt jemand wissen will ... habs mindfactory gemeldet ... sie geben mir einen Nachlass von 33€ und Gewährleistung bekomm ich ganz normal.

Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot ?  

und kann mir ma jemand erklären wie das bei der karte mit der Spannung aussieht ? mit welchem tool mach ich das am besten ? afterburner zeigt mir ne 0 und ich kanns bis +99 erhöhen ... ist das so normal ? warum steht da nicht einfach die spannung ?


----------



## Duvar (18. Dezember 2013)

Teste halt mit dem GPU Tool von Asus.
Afterburner ist halt so eingestellt, dass du max 100mV drauf jagen kannst, wenn du sehen willst wv wirklich anliegt, nutze GPU-Z beim Zocken.
Wenn das Fiepen nicht zu schlimm ist behalte die Karte und 33€ Rabatt ist ja auch ok.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. Dezember 2013)

Neues CC ist raus 13.12.   hat bei mir ne Menge behoben !!!!!


----------



## Rizoma (19. Dezember 2013)

denyo62 schrieb:


> Falls es villt jemand wissen will ... habs mindfactory gemeldet ... sie geben mir einen Nachlass von 33€ und Gewährleistung bekomm ich ganz normal.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot ?
> 
> und kann mir ma jemand erklären wie das bei der karte mit der Spannung aussieht ? mit welchem tool mach ich das am besten ? afterburner zeigt mir ne 0 und ich kanns bis +99 erhöhen ... ist das so normal ? warum steht da nicht einfach die spannung ?


 

Welche SN steht auf der Rechnung die von der Verpackung oder die von der Karte? Wenn die der Karte auf der Rechnung steht was ich nicht glaube da die wahrscheinlich vom Karton gescannt wurde kannst du das Angebot annehmen, wenn die SN vom Karton drauf steht entweder ne neue Rechnung mit der richtigen SN oder zurück damit.


----------



## denyo62 (19. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Welche SN steht auf der Rechnung die von der Verpackung oder die von der Karte? Wenn die der Karte auf der Rechnung steht was ich nicht glaube da die wahrscheinlich vom Karton gescannt wurde kannst du das Angebot annehmen, wenn die SN vom Karton drauf steht entweder ne neue Rechnung mit der richtigen SN oder zurück damit.



da stehen nur kundennummer und so sachen ... aber keine Seriennummer der Karte .. lediglich xfx 290 core blablabla steht da


----------



## Schmenki (19. Dezember 2013)

@Speedy
Was für Fehler hat der Treiber bei dir behoben?


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Dezember 2013)

Was bringt Neuer Treiber alles Positive mit sich mit
Sapphire R9 290 Triple Slot Kühler soll das Maximum werden, 2,7 Sone unter Games, 
Heute verlässt meine Sapphire das Lager, Stornieren oder doch kommen lassen .... ?


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Dezember 2013)

Dennoch die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC soll etwa 400 Euro kosten, recht LEISE UND AUCH KÜHL Bleiben, zudem den Takt dauerhaft halten können.
Weiss nicht was ich machen soll, die obere Karte wird es wohl erst Mitte Jänner geben, die Referenz Karte sollte morgen bei mir eintreffen, daher noch ein Monat warten...


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. Dezember 2013)

Schmenki schrieb:


> @Speedy
> Was für Fehler hat der Treiber bei dir behoben?



-Battlefield stürzte Permanent ab es war nicht möglich auch nur eine Runde durch zu spielen.

-Takt wird Konstant gehalten

-PowerTarget bleibt erhalten wenn man sich abgemeldet hat und dann neu anmeldet

-keine Blackscreens mehr


----------



## Duvar (19. Dezember 2013)

MF hat übrigens die tolle Powercolor samt BF4 auf Lager für 345€.
Vielleicht könnt ihr noch die eine oder andere unlocked Karte abstauben mit BF4 als Bonus 4096MB Powercolor R9 290 OC BF4 DDR5 Dual- DVI/HDMI/DP Retail
Ich bleib weiterhin hart und harre aus bis vernünftige Customdesigns auf dem Markt sind, sage komischerweise seit paar Monaten immer den selben Spruch:
Ach kommt noch ein Monat dann ist es so weit, mittlerweile sind paar Monate verstrichen 
Von dem her, ach die paar Tage bis zum Januar packe ich auch noch  (Jan 2015?  )


----------



## Matze211 (19. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du jetzt einbrichst, wäre das laaaaaange warten auch völlig umsonst gewesen...


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin eingebrochen und morgen sollte die Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Edition für 354 Euro zuzüglich Nachnahmegebühr und Versandkosten bei mir eintrudeln!
Hoffe auf eine freischaltbare, aber mindestens ohne Spulenfiepen!


----------



## Duvar (19. Dezember 2013)

Sapphire und frei schaltbar? Da haste aber richtig hoch gepokert^^


----------



## NX-Reeper (19. Dezember 2013)

Was sind den gute Einstellungen im Catalyst, damit der Standart Takt gehalten wird?


----------



## PolsKa (19. Dezember 2013)

denyo62 schrieb:


> da stehen nur kundennummer und so sachen ... aber keine Seriennummer der Karte .. lediglich xfx 290 core blablabla steht da


 
Wenn du es von MF schriftlich hast,dann würde ich mir dann auch keine sorgen wegen der Garantie machen.

@Duvar,kann mir nicht vorstellen das man die Karten flashen kann. Wird vermutlich eine ganz neue Charge sein mit einem anderen Karton wo BF4 edition drauf steht.


----------



## Duvar (19. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Wenn du es von MF schriftlich hast,dann würde ich mir dann auch keine sorgen wegen der Garantie machen.
> 
> @Duvar,kann mir nicht vorstellen das man die Karten flashen kann. Wird vermutlich eine ganz neue Charge sein mit einem anderen Karton wo BF4 edition drauf steht.


 
Wer weiß...
Schau mal im Prozessor Bereich hab was geschrieben zu einem Beitrag von dir. (OC Haswell CPU Thread)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Dezember 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> MF hat übrigens die tolle Powercolor samt BF4 auf Lager für 345€.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr noch die eine oder andere unlocked Karte abstauben mit BF4 als Bonus 4096MB Powercolor R9 290 OC BF4 DDR5 Dual- DVI/HDMI/DP Retail
> Ich bleib weiterhin hart und harre aus bis vernünftige Customdesigns auf dem Markt sind, sage komischerweise seit paar Monaten immer den selben Spruch:
> Ach kommt noch ein Monat dann ist es so weit, mittlerweile sind paar Monate verstrichen
> Von dem her, ach die paar Tage bis zum Januar packe ich auch noch  (Jan 2015?  )



Mir gehts genauso


----------



## wick3d1980 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich tendiere zwar auch langsam dazu, meine R9 290 im Januar gg eine Custom auszutauschen (wie gesagt: Habe iwie Bammel vor dem Lüftertausch), aber rein interessehalber mal folgende Frage:

Hat schon jemand den Peter bzw. Peter2 (ist der überhaupt schon lieferbar?!?) auf der 290(x) verbaut??? Der passt ja auch und gerade beim Peter2 hat AF ja interessante Änderungen vorgenommen. Interessant an Peter ist IMO, dass der 1. nicht so extrem ausladend wie der ACXIII und der MK-26 ist und dass 2. das EKL-Kühlerset samt dem langen SpaWa-Kühler drunter passen könnte...

Zu 2.: Deswegen habe ich übrigens AF mal direkt angeschrieben - mal schauen, was die dazu sagen...


----------



## sycron17 (20. Dezember 2013)

Leuts mit was misst ihr die vrm1 temps ?

Hab jetzt der prozi OCed jetzt möchste ich mich der graka widmen jedoch will ich schon auf die temps achten


----------



## Schmenki (20. Dezember 2013)

@Sycron17
Du kannst die VRM Temp mit GPU-Z anzeigen lassen.
Einfach auf den Reiter Sensoren wechseln und ganz runter scrollen.

lg,


----------



## sycron17 (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke 
Werde nachshauen wenn ich zuhause bin 

Hat jemand erfahrung gemacht mit der amd frame pacing?
Da in der schweiz sind die karten saugümstig und vielleicht möchte ich mir ne zweite holen dann habe ich dazu jahrelang ruhe und genug leistung


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Dezember 2013)

Bitte mit welchem Tool kann ich den Speicher auslesen, ob Hynix oder jener andere Speicher verbaut worden ist
zudem wo kann ich die Freischaltung der Sapphire Grafikkarte VORAB schon mal checken ... ?

Danke!


----------



## sycron17 (20. Dezember 2013)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte mit welchem Tool kann ich den Speicher auslesen, ob Hynix oder jener andere Speicher verbaut worden ist
> zudem wo kann ich die Freischaltung der Sapphire Grafikkarte VORAB schon mal checken ... ?
> 
> Danke!



Ich habs einfach gesehen beim abmontieren des referenzkühler um den ACX draufzumontieren xD


----------



## Kisanth100 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe den Speicher mit diesem Tool MemoryInfo 1005ausgelesen. Hier der Link MemoryInfo 1005

Leider habe ich ein bekanntes Problem mit meiner R9 290 von Sapphire. Der Speicher ist von Elpida. Netzteil ist von Superflower Golden Green 600 Watt. Ich bekomme reproduzierbar einen Blackscreen, wenn ich The Witcher 2 EE spiele. Anschließend mache ich nen Hardreset und kann danach stundenlang ohne Probleme zocken. Hat Jemand das auch und evtl. ne Lösung? Ich habe schon den aktuellsten Catalyst 13.12. Driver Cleaner hab ich auch drüberlaufen lassen, da vorher eine Nvidia-Karte im PC steckte.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke!

Meine Sapphire hat Hynix Speicher verbaut, also nur noch HEISS und Laut  
---> Zudem KEIN Spulenfiepen und Speicher passen gut!


----------



## denyo62 (20. Dezember 2013)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Danke!  Meine Sapphire hat Hynix Speicher verbaut, also nur noch HEISS und Laut   ---> Zudem KEIN Spulenfiepen und Speicher passen gut!



was ist denn der große unterschied zwischen hynix und den anderen speichern ?


----------



## PolsKa (20. Dezember 2013)

hynix scheinen etwas besseres OC Potenzial zu haben,aber selbst da gibt es bestimmt unterschiede. Sonst gibt es keinen.

Habe endlich meinen mk26 montiert,absolut geiles teil! Auf 500rpm mit be quit silent wings unhörbar. Leider kann man die 3 Pin Lüfter nicht über die Grafikkarte steuern


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Dezember 2013)

Gerade erhaltene Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Edition erfreulicherweise KEIN Spulenfiepen
IDLE recht angenehm, etwas lauter als vorherige Sapphire HD7950 OC 900
Last doch gut hörbar, aber nicht ungut obwohl ohne Wenn und Aber störend, mit Sound geht Geräusch jedoch weitgehend unter!
MAXIMALE 47 bis 49% Lüfterspeed, Takt kann nicht ganz gehalten werden, teils um oder knapp 900 Mhz, hin und da gute 800+ Mhz, bis hin zu 563 / 600 Mhz

Tomb Raider Benchmark wird der Takt von 947 Mhz stets gehalten
ebenso beim Game Battlefield 4 Letztes Level 15 Minuten gezockt, stets 939 - 947 Mhz, KEINE DROSSELUNG !!

Obwohl Metro Last Light und Batman Origins weitaus schneller sind als HD7950 900 Mhz, 
gar mit 1050 Mhz ist die R9 290 noch etwa 30% schneller als die OC HD7950,- und dies trotz Drosselung der R9 290-er Karte (Bei gewissen Benchmarks, Bei aktuellen Games fast keine Drosselung vorhanden!)

PS: ASIC Wert 78,3%
Unter Last liegen wohl hohe 1,211 Volt an,- ----> Dies sollte man wohl drosseln können!
Meine Karte ist Locked, sprich NICHT freischaltbar!

PS: Werde die Karte wohl behalten, oder in einigen Monaten dann gegen die "Beste Custom"  R9 290 tauschen, aber dies ist noch nicht fix...
So unzufrieden mit der Karte bin ich gar nicht, Lüfter und Hitze stört am Meisten, aber da kommt ja noch der Luftkanal daher...  

Beim Surfen geht der GPU Takt immer wieder auf 450 - 500 Mhz, Speicher gar bis 1250 hoch und Karte wird somit 65 bis 70 Grad heiss
Hardwarebeschleunigung wurde bereits abgestellt, dennoch immer noch dasselbe.
Bringt da Cat 13.12 WHQL hierbei Abhilfe?


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Dezember 2013)

Wer hat bitte noch das Video oder zumindest das Bild wo eine R9 290(X) mit abmontierter, oder zumindest ausgefräster Slotblende abgelichtet ist/ war.
Dank!


----------



## sycron17 (24. Dezember 2013)

Seit den neuen treiber habe ich ständig mikroruckler im BF4
Also nicht dad ungeniessbar wäre aber sind ab und zu da hab immer über 60fps das ist das komische

Gehe dann zu BF3 oder Batman AO alles super


----------



## DoGyAUT (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe meine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X kommt bald an  bin heiß drauf das Ding mit einem i7 4930k durch benchmarks und OC zu jagen


----------



## asc_one (25. Dezember 2013)

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770S Processor,ASRock B75 Pro3  -scores mit der r9 290
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770S Processor,ASRock B75 Pro3       -score von icestorm, gute 10k punkte besser mit 7970 als mit der r9 290 wtf... physics score um 8000 punkte besser
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770S Processor,ASRock B75 Pro3       - cloudgate, fast genauso viele punkte wie mit 7970 , physics score um 700 punkte besser
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770S Processor,ASRock B75 Pro3       -firestrike :man beachte physics score 700 punkte besser > r9 290. Hier gewinnt die r9 290 zum ersten mal deutlich

Moin Leute. Warum auch immer ist der physics score meiner r9 290 immer schlechter als der meiner 7970 ! Das hat z.b. dazu geführt ,dass der erste Test(icestorm) mit ca 10k Punkte mehr an die 7970 geht! LOL  Beim Cloudgate ists einigermaßen ausgeglichen.Da hat die r9 knapp 300 punkte mehr, was aber auch nicht richtig sein kann. Beim wichtigsten Test firestrike gewinnt die r9 dagegen haushoch , dennoch ist der physics score wieder ein Faktor ,der das Ergebnis drückt.

CPU hab ich nicht gewechselt und ULPS hab ich auch im MSI AB beta 17 deaktiviert, wie es in den vorherigen Seiten erwähnt worden ist.

Da kann doch was nicht stimmen oder???


----------



## denyo62 (25. Dezember 2013)

ich hab ähnliche komische werte ... mit der 7970 erreicht man irgwie im firestrike en höheren physics score als mit der r9 290 ... kp warum .... sind gute 600punkte unterschied ..

dafür ist der graphic score mit ner 290 natürlich besser .. aber trotzdem komisch .. die cpu erziehlt mir der neuen karte schlechtere werte ..


----------



## asc_one (25. Dezember 2013)

denyo62 schrieb:


> ich hab ähnliche komische werte ... mit der 7970 erreicht man irgwie im firestrike en höheren physics score als mit der r9 290 ... kp warum .... sind gute 600punkte unterschied ..
> 
> dafür ist der graphic score mit ner 290 natürlich besser .. aber trotzdem komisch .. die cpu erziehlt mir der neuen karte schlechtere werte ..



Immerhin bin ich nicht der einzige


----------



## FatalMistake (25. Dezember 2013)

hallo leute!
hab auch eine R9-290 von Sapphire.

hatte vorher eine HD4870 mit 512MB, und ja - ich glaub da brauch ich nichts mehr dazu sagen, oder? 
Bin sehr zufrieden, BF4 funzt perfekt, 1920x1200@Ultra, durchgehend so 45-60FPS! Traum 

Jetzt aber noch eine Frage zur Übertaktung.
Ich versteh diese Grafik im Cat nicht... was bedeutet "Leistungsgrenzeinstellung" in Prozent? Einstellung für die GPU Taktrate in Prozent?? wird jetzt nur noch prozenteweise hochgedreht? bei der HD4870 im Cat konnte ich wenigstens noch den gewünschten max. Takt direkt einstellen^^
Wie kann ich die Karte nun übertakten? ich trau mich da irgendwie nicht ran.

Und dann noch dieser kleine Schalter am PCB: hab gelesen, da schaltet man zwischen diesem "Ubermode" und dem "Silentmode" um.
hab das grad umgeschaltet und die Karte dann (und auch vorher^^) mit Furmark belastet, aber beide Male stieg die Temperatur auf max. 94°C an, der Lüfter fährt mit max. 47%, und der Takt blieb bei 947/1250MHz. auch nach 5 Minuten.
Muss man da was anderes auch noch umstellen?

Hoffe ihr könnt einem Neuling auf dem aktuellen Gebiet bissl helfen 

mfg


----------



## etar (25. Dezember 2013)

Nur die R9 290 X hat ein quietmode und ubermode. Bei der 290 hat man 2x das gleiche Bios drauf.


----------



## DoGyAUT (25. Dezember 2013)

etar schrieb:


> Nur die R9 290 X hat ein quietmode und ubermode. Bei der 290 hat man 2x das gleiche Bios drauf.



Hab zwar meine noch nicht hier liegen...aber logisch betrachtet kann man falls man ein bios flash probiert, das zweite bios als backup verwenden?


----------



## FatalMistake (25. Dezember 2013)

etar schrieb:


> Nur die R9 290 X hat ein quietmode und ubermode. Bei der 290 hat man 2x das gleiche Bios drauf.


 achsooo..^^ also immer ubermode oder wie


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (25. Dezember 2013)

Hi und schönes fest,Ich hab meine R9 290 von Gigabyte und einen Arctic Accelero Xtreme iii bestellt, ich hab zwar noch nie einen Kühler getauscht, aber i.wann is immer das erste Mal. Aber zu meinem Eigentlichem Anliegen .....gibt es schon gute Umbauanleitungen oder sowas? Ausserdem sagt Arctic das es genug Kühlkörber gibt jedoch habe ich gelesen, dass es nicht ausreicht, es sollen 4 Kühlkörper fehlen. Stimmt das, was Arctic sagt oder haben die User recht?


----------



## Speedy1612 (25. Dezember 2013)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Hi und schönes fest,Ich hab meine R9 290 von Gigabyte und einen Arctic Accelero Xtreme iii bestellt, ich hab zwar noch nie einen Kühler getauscht, aber i.wann is immer das erste Mal. Aber zu meinem Eigentlichem Anliegen .....gibt es schon gute Umbauanleitungen oder sowas? Ausserdem sagt Arctic das es genug Kühlkörber gibt jedoch habe ich gelesen, dass es nicht ausreicht, es sollen 4 Kühlkörper fehlen. Stimmt das, was Arctic sagt oder haben die User recht?




Einfach die erste Seite Lesen da hat Duvar nen Link gepostet.    

Ja du musst noch andere Kühler dazu kaufen


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (25. Dezember 2013)

O sorry  ....aber Danke


----------



## Speedy1612 (25. Dezember 2013)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> O sorry  ....aber Danke




Ne Stop habe gerade gesehen , hab misst gelabert.....

Schreib mal Duvar an .


----------



## Duvar (25. Dezember 2013)

Schau dir diesen beitrag hier an (bissl runter scrollen) http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html#post5864533
Schau dir auch diesen Thread an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/310986-r9-290-290x-kuehlerwechel-2.html


----------



## sycron17 (26. Dezember 2013)

Frage nochmals

Hat sonst jemand seit den neuen treiber mikroruckler bei BF4?trotz avg 60-70fps


----------



## Speedy1612 (26. Dezember 2013)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Frage nochmals  Hat sonst jemand seit den neuen treiber mikroruckler bei BF4?trotz avg 60-70fps



Nein läuft astrein !!!


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe mit dem neuen Treiber noch nicht mal mehr Black Screens, ausser wenn ich OC übertreibe.


----------



## Deimos (26. Dezember 2013)

Toms Hardware hat einen Testvergleich der bisher erschienene Partnerkarten der R9 290X in einem praxisnahen Midi-Case geschaltet.
Fazit desselbigen: Asus und Gigabyte enttäuschen mit ihren Customdesigns, während die Sapphire auch unter erschwerten Bedingungen die erwartete Leistung liefert. Link: Eingesperrt: Härtetest mit 3x Radeon R9 290X im engen Midi-Case - Kuschelig warm auf engstem Raum
Dies liegt offenbar am recycelten Kühlermodell, dessen Heatpipes zu wenig Kontakt mit dem DIE haben.

Echt schwache Leistung von Asus/Gigabyte. 

Hier noch ein Bild der Asus-Karte. Von fünf Heatpipes haben gerade mal 3 Kontakt mit dem DIE.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Dezember 2013)

Habe nichts anderes erwartet, AMD veralbert uns und das obwohl sie vor Release versprochen hatten diesmal alles besser zu machen.........


----------



## Deimos (26. Dezember 2013)

@Paulpanzer
Von was genau sprichst du?


----------



## Rizoma (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann ASUS auch nicht verstehen jahre lang verbauen sie auf den Top Karten 3-Slot DCU Kühler ausgerechnet bei der 290 die nun mal ein Hitzkopf ist verbauen sie einen 2-Slot


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Dezember 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> @Paulpanzer
> Von was genau sprichst du?



Von der Temperatur der Grafikkarten und von den Kühlern die einem Staubsauger Konkurenz machen können..... nicht zuletzt von den tollen Black Screens die keiner erklären kann.
Meine Frau fragte mich ob ich Staubsauge als ich mit ihr telefonierte 

Dieser Super Treiber der sie beheben sollte war auch nur Fail, die Elpedia Speicher die verbaut wurden sind billig und entsprechen wohl eher wenig dem High End Segment.


----------



## PolsKa (26. Dezember 2013)

Oh man,richtig die flop Karten... zum glück habe ich mir gleich das Refdesign + mk26 + unlock gekauft.


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Oh man,richtig die flop Karten... zum glück habe ich mir gleich das Refdesign + mk26 + unlock gekauft.



+1


----------



## PolsKa (26. Dezember 2013)

Ist halt nur wirklich schade für AMD. Mit einem guten Kühler bei der r9 290 hätte sich keiner eine 780gtx gekauft. Wenn man die Karte etwas optimiert,macht sie richtig spaß und ist auch sehr sparsam im idle.


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Ist halt nur wirklich schade für AMD. Mit einem guten Kühler bei der r9 290 hätte sich keiner eine 780gtx gekauft. Wenn man die Karte etwas optimiert,macht sie richtig spaß und ist auch sehr sparsam im idle.


 

Ja aber so versaut sich AMD immer selber die Zahlen, obwohl ein besserer Kühler den Gewinn nicht schmälern würde. Das Gesamtpaket schafft komischer Weise immer NV......


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Dezember 2013)

Rechne stark dass noch Alternativ Kühler von AMD releast werden, besser gesagt von Drittherstellern.
Jene welche die Luft nach aussen befördern und nicht im Case belassen, sozusagen weitaus stärkerer DHE -Kühler mit größerem Durchmesser!
Von HIS - Powercolor könnte ich mir was nettes vorstellen ...


----------



## stimpi2k10 (26. Dezember 2013)

Seit zwei Tagen bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht auch eine 290x kaufen soll. Die 780ti ist mir zu teuer und ich brauche ja noch einen Wasserkühler für 90€ da wäre die 290x doch gut geeignet für.
Der CoreI7 920 sollte doch für die Karte noch genügend Leistung haben bei 3,5 - 4,0 GHz. Ich könnte noch auf die nächste Generation warten aber das dauert noch bis zum Sommer.

Ich bin echt kurz davor mir so eine Karte zu bestellen. Da habe ich auch gleich eine Frage? Gibt es noch 290 Karten zum Flashen oder sind die schon gelocked ?


----------



## PolsKa (26. Dezember 2013)

Kann man nur schwer sagen,aber je länger du wartest desto geringer wird die chance sein. Ich glaube powercolor und xfx wird es nicht mehr möglich sein,da die Karten immer sehr schnell verkauft wurden. Evt eine ganz kleine chance noch bei Sapphire,da sie nicht so oft verkauft wurden. Denke da hat man evt noch eine chance.

Zudem würde ich mir keine r290x kaufen. Du zahlst 100 Euro drauf,für nur 5% mehr Leistung. Selbst wenn man sie nicht unlocken kann,würde ich sie behalten.


----------



## stimpi2k10 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe eine MSI 290 für 344€ gefunden. 
Werde mir erstmal eine 290 kaufen, wenn ich unzufrieden sein sollte, kann ich sie ja immer noch zurück schicken und mir eine 290x holen.
Eine "XFX Radeon R9 290 Core Edition" gibt es auch für unter 350€. Ist die Core Edition anders oder heißt die einfach nur so?
Und noch die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 für unter 350€. 

Welche würdet ihr bestellen?


----------



## PolsKa (26. Dezember 2013)

Sind alle gleich die Karten. Nimm eine wo bf4 dabei ist. Wenn du den Kühler wechseln willst dann eher Sapphire oder MSI.


----------



## Rizoma (27. Dezember 2013)

stimpi2k10 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine MSI 290 für 344€ gefunden.
> Werde mir erstmal eine 290 kaufen, wenn ich unzufrieden sein sollte, kann ich sie ja immer noch zurück schicken und mir eine 290x holen.
> Eine "XFX Radeon R9 290 Core Edition" gibt es auch für unter 350€. Ist die Core Edition anders oder heißt die einfach nur so?
> Und noch die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 für unter 350€.
> ...


 wenn du mit der 290 unzufrieden bist bist du es auch mit der 290x da liegen nur 4% unterschied


----------



## Komolze (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo. Könntet ihr bitte mal posten was bei euch unter 12volt bei gpu z unter volllast steht?bei mir steht weder im idle noch sonst 12v. Unterlast sogar oft nur 11.30v. Karte läuft soweit stabil,lediglich ab und an ein blackscreen. Habe bisschen schon das NT im verdacht. Xfx 290 freischaltbar aber aktuell stock da am debuggen


----------



## Komolze (27. Dezember 2013)

Fehlersuchen meinte ich damit. Was meinst du mit dito??? Furmark maximal 95 grad vrm1 aber das sind keine praxiswerte. Bf4 2 std max 78 grad vrm und das ist top


----------



## denyo62 (27. Dezember 2013)

Das Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen und ich hatte es im "r9 290 overclocking/undervolting" Thread amgesprochen.

Bei mir zeigt Gpuz im idle 11,6v und unter last 11,25.. scheint bei amderen auch so zu niedrig zu sein. 

Hab aber im bios ma geguckt. Da wird mir 12v bzw sogar etwas mehr als 12v angezeigt.

Also wirds wohl ein Fehler von Gpuz sein.

Aber du solltest auch ma im Bios nach gucken.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Dezember 2013)

M4gic schrieb:


> Also mein Empfingen:
> 290 => Ghosts ruckelt
> 290x => Ghosts läuft butterweich
> Ausgangsposition ist Full HD mit allem Schickimicki.
> ...



Ghosts.... wenn das Spiel richtig für den PC gemacht wäre könnte man mit jeder Office-Grafikkarte das Spiel auf ultra spielen. Hat doch die gleiche Engine wie MW2


----------



## JulianGER (27. Dezember 2013)

Was für ein Netzteil braucht man eigentlich für eine 290 mit einer sandy Bridge CPU? 480 Watt werden vermutlich nicht ausreichen oder?


----------



## MaxRink (27. Dezember 2013)

480W Qualtitätsware schon, Chinaböller allerdings nicht.


----------



## JulianGER (27. Dezember 2013)

Ok, danke für die Antwort! Hab das e8 von be quiet, also kein Feuerwerksartikel 
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, werde wohl entweder bei der 290 von Sapphire oder dem noch ausstehenden Modell von MSI zugreifen. Wenn allerdings noch ein neues Netzteil oben drauf gekommen wäre, hätte ich mir das noch einmal stark überlegen müssen...


----------



## xpSyk (27. Dezember 2013)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ghosts.... wenn das Spiel richtig für den PC gemacht wäre könnte man mit jeder Office-Grafikkarte das Spiel auf ultra spielen. Hat doch die gleiche Engine wie MW2



Hat die gleiche Engine wie COD2!!!


----------



## MaxRink (27. Dezember 2013)

Texturen und Animationen stammen teils auch noch aus MW2 und konsorten.


----------



## stimpi2k10 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir eine Gigabyte mit BF4 bestellt. Wenn ich glück habe ist sie morgen schon da.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Dezember 2013)

Kaufe mir nun 2 dieser Aerocool 120mm Lüfter um in meinem ThermalTake Matrix VX den Airflow für die R9 290 zu optimieren.
Jene haben 64 Cfm Fördermenge im Gegensatz zu meinen vorinstallierten ThermalTakte 120mm Lüftern welche nur 41,6 Cfm erreichen.

Wäre dieser Lüfter:
Aerocool Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition, Case Modding Lüfter...

Hoffe dann erreiche ich max. 43% Lüfterspeed und kann den Takt dauerhaft halten!
Oder die 947 Mhz mit 40% Lüfterspeed erreichen...


----------



## JaniZz (28. Dezember 2013)

Keiner mehr mit den bekannten BLACKSCREEN probleme? 

nervt nur noch! 

bin kurz davor die karte zu verkaufen oder zurück zu schicken.


----------



## etar (28. Dezember 2013)

Hab auch die Blackscreen Probleme mit meiner R9 290. Mal abwarten..


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (28. Dezember 2013)

hmm hab grade bemerkt, dass die r9 290er endgültig mit nonreferenz draußen sind.....nur hab ich mir eine r9 290 mit arctic bestellt sollte man stornieren?


----------



## Duvar (28. Dezember 2013)

Der Arctic Kühler ist weitaus besser wie die Custom Designs.
Kannst aber auch stornieren und die Sapphire Tri X nehmen, falls du kein Bock auf den Umbau hast. (Besser als die Gigabyte Windforce)


----------



## etar (28. Dezember 2013)

Musst du entscheiden. Mit ner R9 290 und nen Accelero hast du auf alle Fälle auch ne gute und leise Karte, ansonsten halt die Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD-GA) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die lieferbar zu sein scheint.


----------



## Duvar (28. Dezember 2013)

Falls es unbedingt GB sein soll, würde ich lieber 367€ zahlen^^ Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD-GA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Angeblich in 1 Tag lieferbar. 33€ günstiger und auch mit BF 4...


----------



## PolsKa (29. Dezember 2013)

Also ich finde 400 Euro für die custom designs zu viel. In Tests haben sie mich nicht wirklich überzeugt. Meiner Meinung nach wird der Arctic Kühler besser sein.

Das 370Euro Angebot kann auch ein Preisfehler sein,ist 30 Euro günstiger als bei Mindfactory.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (29. Dezember 2013)

hört sich ja schonmal gut an nur....ist mindfactory mit dem umtausch kulant oder eher zickig ?


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2013)

Kulanteste Laden weit und breit. (meiner Meinung nach)
Wenn du vernünftig mit denen umgehst und alles nett und lieb erklärst, gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Dezember 2013)

*Scheint wohl ein Problem mit Elpida Speicher zu sein!*
Bei meiner Sapphire R9 290 mit Hynics! Speicher komplett KEINE Blackscreens auch nach 2 Stunden zocken nicht  
Derzeit nur 1x Bluescreen, kommt aber denke vom Sniper M5 Mainboard oder CPU daher.

Wer will vielleicht das Sapphire Bios Probieren, sind aber Hynics Speicher bei mir verbaut, daher weiss nicht soo Recht.
AMD sollte mal Stellung beziehen an was dies liegen soll!

Bios Version:
015.039.000.007.*003523*

Daher auch mein Bedenken die Sapphire R9 290 Karte erneut zu verkaufen und mir eine Sapphire Tri X zu holen.
Werde abwarten und schauen was Februar - März an Karten bringt.
Eine Custom R9 290 mit stolzen 1,1Ghz und nochmals Kühler und Leiser als Sapphire Tri-X, dann könnte ich wiederum schwach werden.

Zudem verbaue ich nun je 1x Vorne und 1x Rückseite einen 120mm Lüfter mit 125 m³/h Fördermenge!
http://geizhals.at/eu/coolink-swif2-120p-a-a447238.html

Jener sollte vor Allem die Karte etwas kühler agieren lassen und Referenz Takt dauerhaft halten.
Wunschziel wäre 40% bis 43% Lüfter bei ca. 1 Ghz Takt.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (29. Dezember 2013)

dann werd ich wohl gegen die gigabyte tauschen.....naja garantie und absolute passgenauigkeit sind nie zu unterschätzen  danke für eure hilfe


----------



## PolsKa (29. Dezember 2013)

wieso willst du nun doch die gigabyte?  3 Leute haben dir gesagt der Arctic Kühler wird besser sein


----------



## MaxRink (29. Dezember 2013)

Der GB Kühler ist mist, da nur 3/5 der Heatpipes auf dem Chip aufliegen. 
Meine mit elpi hat keine Blackscreens.


----------



## JaniZz (29. Dezember 2013)

M4gic schrieb:


> Wie heiß wird sie denn?
> Meistens ist es der Vram 1




Mit ACX III Max 75 Grad VRM 1 109 aber nur bei heaven oder valley Bench über 10 Minuten.

In der Praxis meistens 70 und VRM 1  90 grad

Läuft auf 7v ... dann probiere ich noch mal auf 12v


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Dezember 2013)

Wann kommen denn DHE Kühler für die R9 290 raus, welche die Luft nach draussen befördern. Somit komplett wie der AMD Referenz Kühler, nur dass der Neue DHE Kühler Größer und stärker/ effizienter werden sollte.
HIS könnte da ein heißer Anwärten werden...
Dies wäre/ ist eine Marktlücke bei der R9 290(X) welche abzudecken wäre.
Zudem scheint das Referenz Modell nicht soo schnell auszulaufen, Rechne bis Ostern wird sich dies noch halten!


----------



## etar (29. Dezember 2013)

Schon jemand das Bios von der R9 290 Windforce getestet ? Gibst da noch ne Veränderung oder nur das der Core Takt auf 1040Mhz läuft?

VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte R9 290 4096 MB | techPowerUp

*Also das Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce Bios läuft bei mir schonmal nicht gut. Hatte ja gehofft es hilft vllt schon gegen den Blackscreen Fehler. Sobald ich nen Benchmark anschmeiße bekomm ich relativ schnell aufm Monitor ''Kein Signal''       angezeigt.


----------



## PolsKa (29. Dezember 2013)

Die Custom designs haben zb oft andere/mehr Phasen und noch andere Unterschiede,deswegen klappt es nicht. MSI hat ein Bios update vor paar Wochen rausgebracht,bei einem war der Blackscreen mist weg. Zudem hat ja AMD deswegen ein update rausgebraucht. Wenn du danach immernoch das problem hast,dann liegt es evt an deinem System und ich würde mal formatieren. Scheint kaum jemand noch davon betroffen zu sein.


----------



## etar (29. Dezember 2013)

Das neuste MSI Bios wollte ich auch schon testen. Aber von VGA Bios Collection: MSI R9 290 4096 MB | techPowerUp ist es nur 120kb groß, eigentlich sollte ein Bios doch 128kb haben. Die neusten Treiber von AMD hab ich auch drauf.


----------



## etar (29. Dezember 2013)

M4gic schrieb:


> Das wird nichts mit deinem Betriebssystem zu tun haben
> Falls du das trotzdem glaubst, solltest du erst deine Windows Fehlernachrichten durchscheun, die kurz vor so einem Absturz entstehen.
> Falls du im TS bist, wenn du einen Blackscreen hast, dann bemerkst du auch, dass dein System einige Zeit weiter läuft, nachdem sich die Grafikkarte verabschiedet hat.


 

Ja da kann ich dir zustimmen. Die Blackscreens erkennt man eigentlich schon eindeutig, und das mit dem TS beim Blackscreens kenn ich auch .


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Hoffentlich habe ich keine Blue/Blacksreens .....aber ich habe mich entgültig entschieden es wird der Arctic bleiben


----------



## etar (29. Dezember 2013)

Also meine Karte hat Elpdia Speicher verbaut. Wenn ich den Speicher auf Stock 1250Mhz laufen lasse, kommt es im Unigine Heaven Benchmark irgentwann immer zum Blackscreen. Auf 1200Mhz sieht es schon besser aus, damit hatte ich noch keine Blackscreens. Ich muss das mal mehrere Stunden laufen, lassen um sicher zu sein das es stable ist. Also scheints ja mit den Speicher zusammenzuhängen. Interessant wäre es, wenn man die Spannung des Speichers direkt einstellen könnte, vllt ist die Spannung ja einfach zu niedrig für den Elpdia Speicher, womit die Hynix vllt noch laufen würden.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (29. Dezember 2013)

soweit ich weis geht es nicht so ohne weiteres die spannung des speichers zu ändern....vtl. weiß ich es jedoch auch einfach nich   aber ich glaube es geht nich


----------



## PolsKa (29. Dezember 2013)

etar schrieb:


> Das neuste MSI Bios wollte ich auch schon testen. Aber von VGA Bios Collection: MSI R9 290 4096 MB | techPowerUp ist es nur 120kb groß, eigentlich sollte ein Bios doch 128kb haben. Die neusten Treiber von AMD hab ich auch drauf.


 
Hmm musst mal etwas googeln. Aber soweit ich gelesen habe wurden da die Ram timings entschärft. Im OC Thread hat einer die aux Spannung erhöht,danach war es dann auch weg.Scheinbar hängt der Ram aber auch an der normalen Spannung.

Hast du sonst mal das Presse Bios getestet?


----------



## denyo62 (29. Dezember 2013)

etar schrieb:


> Also meine Karte hat Elpdia Speicher verbaut. Wenn ich den Speicher auf Stock 1250Mhz laufen lasse, kommt es im Unigine Heaven Benchmark irgentwann immer zum Blackscreen. Auf 1200Mhz sieht es schon besser aus, damit hatte ich noch keine Blackscreens. Ich muss das mal mehrere Stunden laufen, lassen um sicher zu sein das es stable ist. Also scheints ja mit den Speicher zusammenzuhängen. Interessant wäre es, wenn man die Spannung des Speichers direkt einstellen könnte, vllt ist die Spannung ja einfach zu niedrig für den Elpdia Speicher, womit die Hynix vllt noch laufen würden.



Wie viel spannung ist denn bei dir auf den Speichern drauf ? ich hab auch Elpdia speicher .. und keinerlei probleme was blackscreens angeht .. läuft bei mir mit 1,8v


----------



## etar (29. Dezember 2013)

Wo liest du den die Spannung des Speichers aus? Glaub das kann man gar nicht auslesen. 

Laut Elpdia Homepage:


----------



## denyo62 (29. Dezember 2013)

na hier ... oder ist das was anderes ? :o

ich könnte schwören dass da vor par tagen noch 1,8 stand ... jetzt sinds 1,41


----------



## etar (29. Dezember 2013)

Mhm den muss ich wohl noch mal das ASUS Bios raufhauen. Zurzeit bekomm ich das im GPU Tweak und Afterburner nicht angezeigt.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Passt jetzt leider nicht aber muss ich noch was beachten/dazubestellen oder sind beim Arctic sowie hier:ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme III | quiet VGA Cooler for AMD / NVIDIA | silent Cooler | wide compatibility | high heat dissipation | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC (erst auf Support und dann auf R9 290(x))  alle Passivkühler dabei? Sry aber ich bin echt verwirrt teils steht ja Alles ist dabei.....Teils steht nein man muss sich noch Teile bestellen......

Und sollte ich die karte, bevor ich den Kühler tausche, erst einbauen und auf Spulenfiepen testen?


----------



## denyo62 (29. Dezember 2013)

etar schrieb:


> Mhm den muss ich wohl noch mal das ASUS Bios raufhauen. Zurzeit bekomm ich das im GPU Tweak und Afterburner nicht angezeigt.



tatsache. mit dem xfx bios wirds mir auch net angezeigt  

@troublemaker ..kann mit der app den link net kopieren aber guck ma nach meinem "290/290x Kühlerwechsel" thread


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (29. Dezember 2013)

@denyo Hat denn alles funktioniert? und musstest du was zuschneiden oder hat es gepasst?


----------



## denyo62 (29. Dezember 2013)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> @denyo Hat denn alles funktioniert? und musstest du was zuschneiden oder hat es gepasst?



noch hab ichs nicht gemacht. aber so wies mir gesagt wurde muss man da wohl bissel an den Kühlern rum schnippen


----------



## etar (29. Dezember 2013)

Der aktuellste Bioseditor für Radeon Karten ist glaube ich der VBE7, der wurde aber für die 7000er Reihe gemacht kannst dich ja mal im Thread durchlesen ob der auch schon für R9 290(x) geupdatet wurde.

VBE7 - vBIOS Editor for Radeon HD 7000 series cards | TechPowerUp Forums

Ansonsten kann man noch versuchen mit ein bischen Arbeit und einem Hex Editor selbst in einem Bios den Takt zu ändern.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (29. Dezember 2013)

@denyo   Ich habe grade eine sehr gute Anleitung gefunden ist allerdings eine PDF .....Ist sehr hilfreich....nach dieser Anleitung werde ich es machen


----------



## etar (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja die Anleitung ist schon gut, dort sieht man auch gut was abgeklebt werden muss und welche Abstandshalter man nutzen sollte.  Bloß den ein VRAM Kühler brauch man nicht zersägen, da reicht auchn halber der beiliegt. Und in der Anleitung steht man muss zusätzliche Kühler kaufen, es gibt aber auf der Artic Seite eine Anleitung wie man die beiliegenden Kühler nutzt ohne zusätzliche kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## denyo62 (30. Dezember 2013)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> @denyo   Ich habe grade eine sehr gute Anleitung gefunden ist allerdings eine PDF .....Ist sehr hilfreich....nach dieser Anleitung werde ich es machen



O cool .. wo finde ich die Anleitung ? oder kann ichs grad von der App aus net sehen ?? :o


----------



## sepei (30. Dezember 2013)

Kann man in der App keine Anhänge sehen?
Jedenfalls hier nochmal der Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...9_290-x-_montage_arctic_accelero_xtreme_3.pdf


----------



## denyo62 (30. Dezember 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Kann man in der App keine Anhänge sehen? Jedenfalls hier nochmal der Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/706244d1388355773-allgemeiner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-r9_290-x-_montage_arctic_accelero_xtreme_3.pdf



Negativ .. aber ich guck gleich ma in den settings .. villt kann man da ja was einstellen ..

ich danke dir !!


----------



## PolsKa (30. Dezember 2013)

M4gic schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand einen Bios Editor gefunden? nach dem Oc würde ich gern den GPU Takt und das PowerLimit fixieren



Suche auch schon aber noch nix gefunden...


Hier ist aber eine Anleitung für den 2D Clock Takt über CCC,evt kann man da auch die Spannung verändern weil dort der Eintrag Core Voltage Target steht.Wollte es auch mal testen.
[Updated]AMD/ATi 2D Clock Guide | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (30. Dezember 2013)

Hi @ all.
Ich darf mich seit dem Wochenende auch als stolzer Besitzer einer R9 290 bezeichnen. Ich habe die Sapphire.
Hat jemand bei der schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen gemacht bezüglich OC? Und wie sieht es aus mit den Temperaturen (habe gestern 1 Stunde Skyrim gemoddet gespielt und die Liebe war bei 94 Grad  )

Ich entschuldige mich schon mal im Voraus falls diese Fragen schon einmal aufgekommen sind, aber 77 Seiten zu lesen ist mir schon ein bisschen zu viel


----------



## Schmenki (30. Dezember 2013)

Hi Hyp3ri0n

leider sind diese Temperaturen für den Stock-Kühler total normal...
Ab 95° takten die Karte auch runter.
Empfehlenswert wäre hier eventuell den Kühler eigenständig zu wechseln.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (30. Dezember 2013)

Hi, 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich plane auch eine WaKü, allerdings bräuchte ich zuerst das ganze Equipment noch. Bis dahin muss ich mich wohl mit dem Stock-Kühler begnügen. 
Ich bin aber froh zu wissen, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin mit so hohen Temps.

-Hyp3ri0n


----------



## unleashed47 (30. Dezember 2013)

Auf der Seite von ARCTIC steht, wie man die beiligenden passiv Kühler anzuordnen hat.

http://www.arctic.ac/media/wysiwyg/Products/Accelero_Xtreme_III/support/AX3_R9_290_r.jpg

Es werden also keine zusätzlichen Kühlkörper benötigt. Was ich durch den Umbau auf einen Accelero Hybrid auch bestätigen kann.


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Dezember 2013)

AMDs Power Tune 2 patzt bei der Idle-Leistungsaufnahme bei R9 290 und 290X - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net

Da kann ich absolut nur zustimmen.
Desktop OHNE jegliche Arbeit, Taktung wie es sein SOLL!!  300 GPU / 150 Speicher   

Surfe ich im Netz, Arbeite am PC (Office, odg.)  taktet sich auch meine Sapphire R9 290-er Karte immer wieder bis gar in etwa 550 Mhz GPU hoch, zudem taktet Speicher alle paar Sekunden bis 1250 Mhz hoch!

Hoffe dies kann ein zukünftiger Treiber komplett unterbinden!


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2013)

Ist das unabhängig von der Windows Leistungsverwaltung und der Einstellung für Videobeschleunigung im Treiber?


----------



## PolsKa (30. Dezember 2013)

Man kann sich mit Afterburn ein 500/625 2D Profil erstellen. Habe dann nie mehr als 400mhz (ganz kurz) bei 0,89V. Die Hardwarebeschleunigung muss dann aber auch deaktiviert werden.


----------



## dsdenni (30. Dezember 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Hat die gleiche Engine wie COD2!!!


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Hi ich meld mich auch nochmal  ich habe mir die Gigabyte R9 290 bestellt, die mit dem Bf4 Code.....nur wo löse ich meinen Code denn jetzt ein?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Gesundes und vor Allem Erfolgreiches Neues !


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Hi ich meld mich auch nochmal  ich habe mir die Gigabyte R9 290 bestellt, die mit dem Bf4 Code.....nur wo löse ich meinen Code denn jetzt ein?



Orgin


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Januar 2014)

Bitte wie kann ich so etwas unterbinden?
Surfe ich im Netz wird GPU hochgetaktet, dies ginge ja noch ABER der Speicher geht fast immer auf 1250 Mhz hoch  
Letze Hälfte des GPU-Z Pics alles geschlossen und NUR reiner Desktop, da passt es so wie es IMMER SEIN SOLLTE !!!

Bild "taktungidle46sew.jpg" anzeigen.


----------



## denyo62 (1. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte wie kann ich so etwas unterbinden? Surfe ich im Netz wird GPU hochgetaktet, dies ginge ja noch ABER der Speicher geht fast immer auf 1250 Mhz hoch   Letze Hälfte des GPU-Z Pics alles geschlossen und NUR reiner Desktop, da passt es so wie es IMMER SEIN SOLLTE !!!  Bild "taktunguntersurfen-idqas93.jpg" anzeigen.



Das sieht bei dir ja freaky aus .. stimmt das was gpuz anzeigt mit dem im ccc überein ? da siehst du ja auch wie hoch die speicher grad takten..

By the way. Frohes neues leutzz


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Januar 2014)

Ja, stimmt überein, Gerade ausgetetet, auch dort GPUI um 450 bis 550 Mhz und Speicher die meiste Zeit auf MAXIMALTAKT 1250 Mhz.
Dies müsste bei Dir auch so sein, alles andere wäre derzeit "schon Anders"


----------



## denyo62 (1. Januar 2014)

hä ? also ei mir ist dem idle bei 150mhz  speichertakt.. oder meinen wir beide grad was unterschiedliches ?


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Januar 2014)

Öffne mal einige Internet Seiten und arbeite am PC, dann wirst auch Du den SpeicherTakt auf 1250 Mhz sehen...  
Oder welchen Treiber verwendest Du genau ?


----------



## denyo62 (1. Januar 2014)

also bin grad am surfen und rede nebenbei noch mit nem kollegen über skype ... also der takt bleibt bei 300mhz und der speicher bleibt bei 150mhz... geht aber tatsächlich ab und an ma auf 1250 mhz hoh .. auch wenns nur für paar sekunden ist ... also gehts tatsaähclih unnötig auf und ab ...

treiber dürfte nach meinem stand der aktuellste sein oder net ? 2013.1206 ccc


----------



## Duvar (3. Januar 2014)

Hier ist die Erklärung für euer Problem AMDs Power Tune 2 patzt bei der Idle-Leistungsaufnahme bei R9 290 und 290X - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net
Wird vermutlich irgendwann ein Fix kommen, aber das Problem wurde schon gemeldet, also seid beruhigt^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Januar 2014)

Ohhhhh man wann kommen denn endlich die 290 customs raus zu einen guten preis ....ich warte schon monate lang und zocke seit dem auf der igpu .....ok für 1Wochen hatte ich eine giga 290....sauschnell nur halt fettes spulenfiepen  

Mensch Amd ....irgendwie fühle ich mich als Kunde verarscht


----------



## Duvar (3. Januar 2014)

07.01.2014, kannst ja bestellen für fast 400€^^
Die 20-30€ Preisverfall demnächst, ich weiß nicht obs die Wert sind zu warten, ich will aber gerne eine Toxic Version


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Januar 2014)

Ok wäre echt dufte  die Tri X ist schon dufte....nur das orange  gefällt mir nicht so....aber temps sind gut....optisch gefällt mit die DCII sehr nur temp und Lautstärke sind fürn Popo . Powercolor pcs sind sehr gut aus. Für mich wichtig im idle unhörbar und unter last unter 2 sone . Die spawas sollten auch gut gekühlt werden und natürlich kein spulenfiepen  ich bin mal gespannt. Max 380€ und am besten mit bf4  aber diesen Monat soll gekauft werden ....länger halte ich nicht mehr aus


----------



## Duvar (3. Januar 2014)

VRM Temps sind super bei der Tri X. Temperaturen - AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der lang erwarteten Board-Partner-Karten (Update)
PCGH hat die Sapphire ja undervolted -31mV und ohne Taktsenkung unter Last 1,5 Sone gemessen mit 35% Lüfterspeed.
Übertaktet jedoch 4,7 Sone


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> VRM Temps sind super bei der Tri X. Temperaturen - AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der lang erwarteten Board-Partner-Karten (Update)
> PCGH hat die Sapphire ja undervolted -31mV und ohne Taktsenkung unter Last 1,5 Sone gemessen mit 35% Lüfterspeed.
> Übertaktet jedoch 4,7 Sone



Das weiß ich dank heft . 1100/1400mhz sollten drinne sein bei Ca 2 sone  380€ die  bf4 Tri X und ich schlag zu....hat auch refplantine und somit kann man zur Not einen Peter2 mal draufschnallen.

Und danke für den link ...echt gute temps . Gefällt mir


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. Januar 2014)

Hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/312319-alpenfoehn-peter-auf-r9-290-x.html
wer vielleicht noch einen Peter rumliegen hat


----------



## Duvar (3. Januar 2014)

Schaut mal wie toll 2 Sapphire 290X Tri X skalieren Tweakipedia: SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 290X Tri-X benchmarked at 4K | TweakTown


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte ja neulich gefragt wo man den BF4 Code der der Gigabyte R9 290 beigelegt sein soll einlösen kann.....da kam die Antwort: Origin .....nur wo bei Origin Kann pls mal jemand nin Link posten :/


----------



## Megasuchti (4. Januar 2014)

Du musst dir origin herunterladen und dann kannst du oben im der leiste irgendwo code einlösen auswählen


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (5. Januar 2014)

Gab gerade dieses angebot gefunden, wo die Tri-X OC von Sapphire angebl. versandbereit ist. Kann man dem Trauen? Kennt ihr andere Händler, die die Karte auf Lager haben, die vllt empfehlenswerter sind?

ITmedia24 - Sapphire RADEON R9 290 Tri-X OC (UEFI)...


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. Januar 2014)

CrazyBosanchero schrieb:


> Gab gerade dieses angebot gefunden, wo die Tri-X OC von Sapphire angebl. versandbereit ist. Kann man dem Trauen? Kennt ihr andere Händler, die die Karte auf Lager haben, die vllt empfehlenswerter sind?
> 
> ITmedia24 - Sapphire RADEON R9 290 Tri-X OC (UEFI)...


 


Kann eigentlich nichts Passieren der SHop ist sogar in Idealo und Geizhals gelistet und vernünftige Zahlmethoden bietet er auch an , zur Not per Nachname


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Januar 2014)

Betriebe meine Sapphire R9 290 auf einen Gigabyte Sniper M5:
Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ganz zuerst war die 290-er Karte im untersten PCI-EX Slot montiert (Pci-Ex 8fach)
nun im Mittleren für Besseren Airflow.
Jener hat aber nur PCI -Express 4x, sollte dies ein Problem für die R9 290 darstellen, dass somit Perfromance verschenkt wird.
Nur der Oberste ist PCI-Ex 16fach, aber dann ist zwischen CPU Kühler und Grafikkarte nur mehr 3 bis 4mm Spiel was wohl für einen Hitzestau sorgen könnte.
Stelle dann ein aktuelles Bild rein, vom verwendeten System.

Derzeit läuft die Karte mit GPU Spannungssenkung von -62mV Ohne Probleme mit 45% Lüfter durch!
Haltet so gut wie den Takt von 947 Mhz, Endlich! Metro Last Light und Valley!


----------



## PolsKa (5. Januar 2014)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich nichts Passieren der SHop ist sogar in Idealo und Geizhals gelistet und vernünftige Zahlmethoden bietet er auch an , zur Not per Nachname


 
Kann aber auch ein Lockangebot sein,weil der Preis so niedrig ist.


----------



## Shmendrick (5. Januar 2014)

So hab mir die 290 bei ITMedia bestellt,sollte dann wohl Dienstag da sein.Hoffe der Kühler is wie angegeben,ansonsten wird er Runtergeregelt gute Gehäuse Lüftung sei Dank


----------



## Euda (5. Januar 2014)

Nun, soeben hab ich mal kurzerhand Crysis 3 gestartet und das 'Willkommen im Dschungel'-Level gewählt. Daten laden lassen (mittels einigen Minuten Bewegung durch das bewilderte, weiträumige Level) und die PCGH-Benchmarkszene mit Standardtakt sowie 100MHz höherem GPU-Takt der R9 290X, reproduziert. Selbstverständlich bei korrigiertem Timer-Bug und absolut Drosselfrei, Arctic macht's möglich. 

R9 290X | Crysis 3 "Welcome to the Jungle" | 1000 MHz GPU | 1250 MHz VRAM | 49.3 FPS Avg.
R9 290X | Crysis 3 "Welcome to the Jungle" | 1100 MHz GPU | 1250 MHz VRAM | 55.2 FPS Avg.

*-> +10% Core-Clock ~> +11% FPS*
________________

Werde ggf. Resultate bei Spannungserhöhungen hinzueditieren. Ach: Die 1100 liefen nicht ganz artefaktfrei auf Standardspannung!

MfG,
Euda


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Januar 2014)

Hoffe das auf der ab heute stattfindenden CES 2014 auch weitere Lüfter als Ersatzkauf des AMD Referenz Lüfter vorgestellt werden.
Weitere DHE Kühler/ AlternativKühler welche Leiser, effizienter und größer im Durchmesser sind als jenes AMD Modell.
HIS - Sapphire - Powercolor wären da meine Anwärter!


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2014)

Sapphire gibts doch schon mit anderem kühler und der macht doch einen guten Job....
Besser wie zumindest Gigabunt und Asus 
Die haben ihren 780Ti kühler auf die 290x geschnallt. Da haben die heatpipe teilweise garkein kontakt.... 
meine Sapphire Tri X OC kommt auch die tage...


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (6. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich hatte ja erst eine Gigabyte R9 290x aber auch die Blackscreen-Probleme und nach ewigem hin und her, hatte mir Mindfactory diese gutgeschrieben und dafür habe ich mir dann eine Powercolor R9 290x OC mit 1030 Mhz Standardtakt gekauft. Der ACX3 ist drauf und alles schön. OC geht nur bis ca. 1065-1077 Mhz GPU und 1352 Mhz Ram ohne Artefakte in den meisten Games. Leider kann ich mit dem Afterburner aber keine Voltageerhöhung durchführen. Der Kühler hat genug Power um da locker die 1150 Mhz GPU-Takt rauszukitzeln oder mehr und die will ich haben! 
Kennt jemand ein OC-Tool, dass mich mit diesem BIOS die Voltage verändern lässt? Der Afterburner kann es aktuell angeblich nur mit "Standardbios" der 290x Karten. Flashen meiner 290x möchte ich vorerst nicht. Sollte erst passieren wenn nix mehr geht.


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2014)

ASUS bios funzt.


----------



## NX-Reeper (6. Januar 2014)

Dann führt aber kein Weg am flashen vorbei


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2014)

Dann mal alle tools durch testen . Die es so zu den karten dazu gibt. Wobei ich denke das wenn Afterburner nicht funzt auch kein anderes funzt. 
Dann halt nur über den Weg des bios flash.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (6. Januar 2014)

Ich habe es befürchtet. 
Es gibt kein "richtiges" OC-Tool von Powercolor.
Die "Afterburnerkopie" für die Powercolor-Modelle steht bei Version 0.2x und unterstützt nur bis zur 7950. vielleicht auch die 7970, weiss ich nicht mehr genau. 
Ein Voltagelock ist nur durchs Bios festgesetzt richtig? Oder kann man dies auch Hardwareseitig festlegen?

Wobei das natürlich meckern auf hohem Niveau ist. Ist ja nicht so dass es zur Zeit irgendein Spiel gäbe, dass der Karte zu schaffen macht. Läuft alles butterweich in FullHD und max details mit 8x MSAA etc. mal ne Stufe mehr mal eine weniger


----------



## PolsKa (6. Januar 2014)

Habe auch die Powercolor,sie hat einen voltage lock. Pack dir das Asus bios drauf,dann kannst die Spannung verändern. Dauert 1 min das Flashen. Zur Not hast du ja auch noch ein 2tes Bios. Evt kannst du ja auch noch die Shadern unlocken,dann hast eine 290x Karte.


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Januar 2014)

Doch!

Probier von Powercolor das OC Tool: PowerUpTuner, aber die 1-te Version!
Jenen habe ich für meine Sapphire HD7950 OC 900 immer verwendet.
Funktionierte Tadellos!

PS: Aber auf eigene Gefahr!!!!!


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (6. Januar 2014)

@ Polska: Ich habe die 290x, ich brauche da nix unlocken 

@ ATIR290: den PowerUpTuner habe ich ja getestet. Geht nicht. Die HD9750 wird ja auch unterstützt. nur die neue R9 290(x) Reihe nicht. Bei den 280er und kleiner weiss ich es nicht. Diese sind ja eigentlich baugleich wie die 7970er.


----------



## etar (6. Januar 2014)

Entweder das Asus Bios und gpu tweak oder du nimmst den Afterburner und nutzt den Afterburner Trick den kannst jede Spannung einstellen, steht aber auch irgentwo hier im Forum wie das geht.


----------



## denyo62 (6. Januar 2014)

hast eig schon geguckt ob die sich villt freischalten lässt ????????  

edit : ja ist ne x .. sollte ma genauer lesen xD .. ich red hier wieder schwachsinn .. -.- einfach ignorieren bzw bitte entfernen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Januar 2014)

Und heute werden die Customs der 290er vorgestellt? man will mal endlich eine graka wieder haben


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Januar 2014)

nix neue costums ?


----------



## flix (7. Januar 2014)

Vorgestellt sind doch schon etliche.... asus, sapphier, his, powercolor, gigabyte.

ein kumpel hat heute grade seine triX bekommen. bin gespannt was er dazu berichtet


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Januar 2014)

Die powercolor pks soll schnell getestet werden ....wenn diese noch besser abschneiden als die tri x dann wäre ich zufrieden ..... Die giga wf und asus DCII sind ja leider ganz schlecht ....


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich warte auch noch auf meine 290x Tri x 
irgendwie kommt die nicht bei. Lagernd gekauft .. bis heute nicht verschickt


----------



## A1ienWut (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich befinde mich in einer schwierigen Lage!
Soll ich die sapphire r290x tri oc oder ohne x kaufen? Lohnen sich die 100€ Differenz?
Ich habe gelesen, dass die 290 tri an das Referenzdesign der 290x heran kommt.
Nicht geschrieben wurde, wie hoch der Leistungsunterschied zwischen den beiden Customdesigns von Sapphire ist.
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

X oder nonX der Sapphire r9 290(x) Tri-x oc.  ???


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. Januar 2014)

Die non x reicht, das ist nur ein Leistungsunterschied von 5%.


----------



## wick3d1980 (8. Januar 2014)

Übrigens! Die xfx double dissipation ist jetzt auch gelistet...


----------



## SchlimmFinger (8. Januar 2014)

*XFX Radeon R9 290(X) mit „Ghost 2.0“-Kühler* 




*Wer die Grafikkarte bei XFX registriert erhält zudem kostenlos die Vollversion von Battlefield 4. Die XFX Radeon R9 290 ist aktuell ab 419 Euro gelistet, bei der übertaktete Version werden 433 Euro fällig. Für die schnellere Radeon R9 290X starten die Preise ab 560 Euro beziehungsweise 577 Euro. Lieferbar sind die Grafikkarten allerdings noch nicht.
Ich finde diese Karte schaut sehr Edel aus ich hoffe XFX hat seine Hausaufgaben richtig gemacht wenn ja werde ich zwei davon Kaufen wenn Mantel auch gut ist*​


----------



## PolsKa (8. Januar 2014)

wird nur wieder 1 Monat dauern bis sie Lieferbar ist


----------



## wick3d1980 (8. Januar 2014)

Aber optisch wirklich top! Und scheint nicht sooo lang zu sein. Nur noch etwas teuer... Bin mal auf tests gespannt!


----------



## etar (8. Januar 2014)

Wurde bei den Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 3X OC jetzt eigentlich schon der Kühler nachgebessert? Bei Mindfactory kann man zurzeit die Karte für 367€ vorzubestellen.


4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 3X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Pseudo01 (8. Januar 2014)

Einen schönen guten Abend @all

auch von mir ein Beitrag zwecks Flash :

Gigabyte GV-R929D5-4GD-B ebenfalls locked

geflasht wurde mit Presse Release Bios und mit Gigabyte R9 290X Bios , keine Änderung der Shader nur GPU Clock jetzt auf 1000 Mhz

Links geflasht,rechts Original




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaniZz (8. Januar 2014)

Gab auch noch keine R9 290 von anderen Herstellern ausser powercolor und xfx die sich flashen ließen. Oder?


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Januar 2014)

Doch, Sapphire Karten! Vor Allem Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Editionen


----------



## PolsKa (8. Januar 2014)

Ja Sapphire und VTX3D.Aber powercolor und xfx waren die chancen am besten.


----------



## Ensis (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass meine Frage hier in diesen Sammelthread gehört. Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen, ob eine R9 290 (Referenz) von der Länge her in das Antec Three Hundred Gehäuse reinpasst? Ich hatte schon vor Weihnachten auf einen Core i5 4570 und ein Asrock B85Pro aufgerüstet und suche nun nach einer passenden Karte für FullHD auf einem 40"-Fernseher mit hohen Details mit AA und AF. Ich konnte bis jetzt leider nur mal grob im Gehäuse messen, hatte dabei aber den Eindruck, dass es knapp werden könnte. Danke schonmal für Auskünfte!


----------



## Callboy (8. Januar 2014)

Ja, die passt. 
Wenn eine Geforce 470GTX reinpasst oder ähnliches Gerät (von der Länge er), dann bekommst du auch deine 290 rein.
Im Internet gibt es genug Menschen, die eine drin haben in eben diesem Case.

BTW: Ich habe eine Powercolor 290X OC BF4 limited Edition und KEIN Spulenfiepen


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Januar 2014)

Wie groß ist die Chance dass es den Sapphire Tri-X / Powercolor, Asus ecc. Custom Kühler diesesmal auch einzeln zu kaufen geben wird,- und somit auf die Referenz Karte selbst draufschnallen zu können?


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Januar 2014)

Schlecht....
Nur wenn einer auf wasser um baut und ihn verkauft. 
Du kannst aber eins machen.
Schreib den Support deiner favorisierten Marke/Kühler an und sag du hättest dein beim umbau kaput gemacht und würdest gern zum Selbstkostenpreis kaufen. 
Zurzeit sind ja alle Costum Karten basierend auf Referenz nur der kühler unterscheidet sich von daher im moment kannst du alle nehmen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (8. Januar 2014)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Schlecht....
> Nur wenn einer auf wasser um baut und ihn verkauft.
> Du kannst aber eins machen.
> Schreib den Support deiner favorisierten Marke/Kühler an und sag du hättest dein beim umbau kaput gemacht und würdest gern zum Selbstkostenpreis kaufen.
> Zurzeit sind ja alle Costum Karten basierend auf Referenz nur der kühler unterscheidet sich von daher im moment kannst du alle nehmen.



Falsch ! ASUS setzt nicht auf das Referenz Design


----------



## Marvin82 (9. Januar 2014)

> Zurzeit sind ja alle Costum Karten basierend auf Referenz*
> *im moment kannst du alle nehmen.


Ist die Asus schon zu kaufen? Ne oder....
Ok hätte mich besser ausdrücken sollen
" Alle am jetzigen Markt käuflichen Karten sind basierend auf dem Referenz)


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Januar 2014)

Somit wohl bis dato alle AMD Referenz Karten mit jenen der Custom Karten ersetzbar, sprich AMD Referenz Kühler runter, Die säubern, Neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf und Custom Kühler (Tri-X, odg.) montieren --->  wäre theoretisch möglich ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Somit wohl bis dato alle AMD Referenz Karten mit jenen der Custom Karten ersetzbar, sprich AMD Referenz Kühler runter, Die säubern, Neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf und Custom Kühler (Tri-X, odg.) montieren --->  wäre theoretisch möglich ?



Hi,

Ich klink mich jetzt auch mal ein. Der Tri-X würde gehen, da PCB Refernz. Aber die Kühlplatte unter dem Tri-X fehlt dir dann.

Bei den anderen weiß ich's nicht. Alles Costum-PCBs. Und der Asus- & Gigabytekühler ist ja nur umgelabelt und nicht richtig passend.

Weiß jemand wann die Powercooler & His kommt? Ende Januar würde ich mir gern eine 290X holen. Zur Zeit ist ja nur die Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC verfügbar.

Bzw kommen die Mitte Februar? Da könnte ich noch "kostenlos" wechseln 

LG


----------



## Callboy (9. Januar 2014)

Ich denke mal, Powercolor wird bestimmt Mitte Februar die Custom-Lüfter rausbringen. Nur wird es wieder eine Sache mit der Verfügbarkeit sein, an eben solch eine zu kommen.
Einen Kühler wie Mk26 oder H80 ist keine Möglichkeit ?


----------



## getsomenuts (9. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lang das PCB bei der Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X ist? Bei Abmessungen steht 305mm aber ist das die Platinenlänge oder der Kühler/die Lüfterabdeckung die ja wohl etwas über steht!?


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. Januar 2014)

kann mir jemand sagen wie es bei der 290X Tri-X mit spulen fiepen aussieht?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2014)

Also dir Karte mit kühler ist Ca. 34cm

Spulenfiepen Soll garnicht bis gering ausfallen


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. Januar 2014)

Wie viel stärker ist denn die 290X Tri-X im gegensatz zu der 780 GHZ edition? oder nehmen sich beide nicht viel?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2014)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Wie viel stärker ist denn die 290X Tri-X im gegensatz zu der 780 GHZ edition? oder nehmen sich beide nicht viel?



Also im Schnitt ist so schon ein paar gute % schneller


----------



## getsomenuts (9. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Also dir Karte mit kühler ist Ca. 34cm
> 
> Spulenfiepen Soll garnicht bis gering ausfallen


  oha die bekomm ich nie unter :/


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. Januar 2014)

mein problem ist einfach dass heute meine 2 GHZ angekommen ist und sie hat ebenfalls totales spulen fiepen und deswegen muss ich mir etwas anderes überlegen. Der aufpreis zur TI rechtfertigt sich meiner meinung nacht mal überhaubt nicht.




Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Also im Schnitt ist so schon ein paar gute % schneller


 

was meinst wieviel ungefähr?. Ich will mich ja nicht gross verschlechtern und die GHZ 780 ist ja keine schlechte karte.


----------



## Schmenki (9. Januar 2014)

Also verschlechtern wirst du dich hier nicht da die 290x eigentlich immer die Nase vorne hat, oder?!
Teilweise hat sogar die 290 die Nase vor der 780.
Es kommt ja auch immer darauf an welches Spiel mit welcher Auflösung etc.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Euda (9. Januar 2014)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Wie viel stärker ist denn die 290X Tri-X im gegensatz zu der 780 GHZ edition? oder nehmen sich beide nicht viel?


 
Hatte zuvor kurzzeitig (circa einen Monat) 'ne 780 Classy @ 1150 MHz. Spüre keinerlei Unterschied bzw. subjektiv ist das Ganze sehr schwer zu sagen. Je nach Titel ist mal die eine, mal die andere flotter. Bspw. BF3 (und somit wohl auch der Nachfolger) rennt schneller auf der Hawaii-GPU, während in Far Cry 3 & Crysis 3 der übertaktete GK110 die Nase vorn hat. Muss allerdings betonen, dass bei massiven AA-Modi die R9 spürbar höhere Frameraten erzielt. Und bedenke, dass das Erfahrungen mit einer stark übertakteten 780er sind 

Kannst gelassen zugreifen


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2014)

Leute schaut euch einfach mal diesen Beitrag an und die Links darin.
Eins vorweg: GTX 780 DHS= 1046 Basetakt und die 780 GHz von Gigabyte 1020 MHz Basetakt und nun schaut euch folgendes an:



Duvar schrieb:


> Träum weiter...
> Die 780 die du als Vgl hinzuziehst ist die Ref. Version und da nicht mal mit voll ausgefahrenem Boost...
> Schau dir hier alleine die Lightning an, nur die Inno DHS ist deutlich höher getaktet wie die MSI...Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC Review (1600p, Ultra HD 4K) | KitGuru - Part 18
> Schau selber hier Inno 780 DHS dabei Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti gegen GTX Titan im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase



Die R9er sind nicht schneller, da in den meisten Tests der Boost nicht (vernünftig) berücksichtigt wird.
Manche denken, dass die deutlich schneller sind als die guten alten 780er, dies ist aber nicht der Fall, je nach Modell und Boosttakt und der wird ja meist gehalten und wenn man paar Klicks beim Afterburner vornimmt, wird der definitiv gehalten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2014)

Naja die Sapphire drückt schon ordentlich. OC kann jede schneller sein. Aber im Grundtakt sieht die GTX780 nur noch die Rücklichter. Auch die GTX780ti. Aber da die meisten GTX780ti stark gepusht sind was den Takt betrifft, liegt die R9 290X ~5-10% hinter der GTX780TI aber vor der GTX780.

Und 10% rechtfertigen keine 100€ mehr.


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2014)

Klar dem kann man nur zustimmen, eine 290 ist einfach der beste Deal. P/L ist bei der Top. 
Wenn man sowieso alle ~2 Jahre die Karte wechselt, ist es immer besser auf solche Karten vom Schlage der 290 zu setzen.
Zum einen weniger Verlust beim Wiederverkauf, zum anderen sind die 2 Jahre locker in der Lage die Spiele mit guten Details wiederzugeben.
Eine 780 ist aber dennoch auch nicht verkehrt nach dem Preisfall, wie zB eine Gigabyte für ~428€. 
Leider haben die nicht mehr das Spielebundle und soweit ich weiß gibt es bei den meisten Karten nur Assasins Creed dazu.
Nichts desto trotz muss man hier nicht die guten 780er schlechter Reden als sie sind, haben halt auch ihre Vorzüge neben ihrer Leistung wie PhysX, leichterem DS etc.
Preislich attraktiver sind dennoch die AMD Karten, für viele ist einfach die Obergrenze bei ~350€ denke ich mal erreicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Klar dem kann man nur zustimmen, eine 290 ist einfach der beste Deal. P/L ist bei der Top.
> Wenn man sowieso alle ~2 Jahre die Karte wechselt, ist es immer besser auf solche Karten vom Schlage der 290 zu setzen.
> Zum einen weniger Verlust beim Wiederverkauf, zum anderen sind die 2 Jahre locker in der Lage die Spiele mit guten Details wiederzugeben.
> Eine 780 ist aber dennoch auch nicht verkehrt nach dem Preisfall, wie zB eine Gigabyte für ~428€.
> ...


 
ich kann dir nur zustimmen. Bin selber ein Freund von Nvidia aber AMD hat zur Zeit einfach das bessere Packet finde ich. Und mit einer GTX780 hat man genau so viel Spaß wie mit einer R9 290.


----------



## A1ienWut (9. Januar 2014)

Würdet ihr denn eher zu einer sapphire r9 290x tri-x oder zu einer non x raten?

Ist der unterschied die ca. 100€ wert?


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2014)

Non X natürlich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2014)

Kommt aufs Anwendungsgebiet drauf an... Aber Grundsätzlich eher zur non X.

Bin mal auf den MSI-Kühler gespannt. Ob der wirklich noch so leise agieren kann... oder ob doch vielleicht XFX, PC, HIS diesmal den Markt aufmischen


----------



## SchlimmFinger (10. Januar 2014)

Ich habe zwei R9 290 bestellt die werde ich dann auf eine 290X flashen + Wakü


----------



## MaxRink (10. Januar 2014)

Wird nicht mehr klappen.


----------



## flix (10. Januar 2014)

@schlimmerFinger: du solltest nicht davon ausgehen, dass es klappt. Aber viel Erfolg 


Meine Karte fiept nicht mehr in Spielen, aber dafür nun im Desktop betrieb  Vor allem beim bewegen der Maus. Lässt sich da was machen?


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2014)

flix schrieb:


> @schlimmerFinger: du solltest nicht davon ausgehen, dass es klappt. Aber viel Erfolg
> 
> 
> Meine Karte fiept nicht mehr in Spielen, aber dafür nun im Desktop betrieb  Vor allem beim bewegen der Maus. Lässt sich da was machen?


 
Kannst diesen Thread mal lesen und ggf den Kollegen dort anschreiben http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...lenfiepsen-und-eventuelle-alternativen-4.html


----------



## SchlimmFinger (11. Januar 2014)

flix schrieb:


> @schlimmerFinger: du solltest nicht davon ausgehen, dass es klappt. Aber viel Erfolg


 
Warum sollte es nicht mehr klappen?


----------



## Hulkster90 (11. Januar 2014)

Soweit ich weiß war es nur anfangs bei der r9 290 möglich bzw. die Chancen sind mittlerweile sehr gering wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Januar 2014)

http://www.warehouse2.de/shop/detai...aming+4G+++++++++++4096MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI,DP


Jungs kann man da zugreifen ? wenn ich dort bestelle müssen die dann auch für das Geld liefern ? Die karte wurde ja noch nicht mal getestet


----------



## wick3d1980 (11. Januar 2014)

Is'n Preisfehler... Da wird's 100%ig nen Storno geben. Kannst es probieren, aber der Händler kann (auch bei Bestellbestätigung) problemlos stornieren.

Böse Zungen behaupten, die häufigen Preisfehler sind Absicht, um so an neue Kundendaten zu kommen - sowas ist heute ja schon etwas Geld wert.


----------



## Callboy (11. Januar 2014)

SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht mehr klappen?




Welche 290er hast du denn bestellt ?
Weil eigentlich hast du nur gute Chancen, wenn dir welche von der BF4 limited OC Version holst


----------



## JaniZz (11. Januar 2014)

Hab jetzt meine zweite Powercolor 290 und ist locked. Allerdings keine Blackscreens mehr und hynix Speicher
Wird jetzt unter Wasser gesetzt.
Aber GPU kühler sind momentan sehr rar


----------



## Malocher (11. Januar 2014)

Alki hat in seinem Blog - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...513-alkis-blog-22-gk110-endlich-komplett.html - unter "Blog Addon" ein interessantes Verhalten seiner 780Ti beobachtet ...  ... kann man dies auch bei der 290(X) beobachten?


----------



## PolsKa (11. Januar 2014)

Was genau? Die Sache mit dem Powertarget?


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2014)

Klar kannste auch eine 290/290X undervolten etc pp.


----------



## PolsKa (11. Januar 2014)

Also meine Karte macht 1000/1250 mit -37mv Core und Auxspannung. Im Idle -87/-87mv, weniger kann man auch nicht einstellen. Wird aber von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Januar 2014)

Die 290(X) kann auch ganz gut untervolten. Mann kann ja ein Highperformance-BIOS (uber) und ein Stromspar-BIOS (quiet) machen.


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2014)

Keiner sagt dir, dass du die mit 1000 MHz laufen lassen musst, stell halt 900 ein beim Zocken, da biste immer noch deutlich schneller wie eine 280X.
So wie ich das hier raus lese, ist eine R9 290 mit mickrigen 662 MHz Takt so stark wie eine GTX 770 oder R9 280X HEFTIG 
AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Interessanter part, Auszug:
*Wählt man lediglich ein Lüfterlimit von 40 Prozent, mit dem die R9 290 wie die R9 290X ursprünglich auf den Markt kommen sollte, wird der Takt dramatisch auf konstante 662 MHz reduziert, da die R9 290 bei dieser Einstellung immer innerhalb kürzester Zeit am Temperaturlimit liegt. Der Takt von 662 MHz scheint so etwas wie der bisher nicht offiziell verkündete Basistakt der Karte zu sein.*

Hier die Resultate mit dem mickrigen Takt AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase
Also habt ihr noch sooo viel undervolt Potential und eine GTX 770/280X ist nicht grad die schlechteste Karte gell?


----------



## PolsKa (11. Januar 2014)

Duvar der Thread hier ist für die großen jungs  da wird sich keiner mit der leistung einer 770gtx zufrieden geben


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2014)

Würde mal gerne wissen, was die Karte verbraucht mit 662MHz Takt bei  Minimalspannung einstellen und  Powertarget auf Minimum ziehen und dann mit einem Messgerät schauen wie weit der Verbrauch sinkt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Würde mal gerne wissen, was die Karte verbraucht mit 662MHz Takt bei  Minimalspannung einstellen und  Powertarget auf Minimum ziehen und dann mit einem Messgerät schauen wie weit der Verbrauch sinkt.



Ich Tipp mal 170Watt. Schreib mal der Redaktion, dass die das testen sollen wenn die die costums testen


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2014)

Hab ich schon mal, kam leider nix bei rum.


----------



## Malocher (11. Januar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Was genau? Die Sache mit dem Powertarget?


 
Ja, genau. Ich zitier mal die Stelle:

_"Wenn mans auf die Spitze treibt und nur noch 60% Leistungsaufnahme erlaubt was 150W entspricht schafft die Karte noch immer Taktraten zwischen 850 und 900 MHz bei unter einem Volt Spannung - das ist immer noch fast die Leistung der Referenz-780Ti und *vergleichbar mit der Leistung einer Titan!*_"



PolsKa schrieb:


> Also meine Karte macht 1000/1250 mit -37mv Core und Auxspannung. Im Idle -87/-87mv, weniger kann man auch nicht einstellen. Wird aber von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich sein.


 
Du hast nicht zufällig die Möglichkeit den Unterschied im Verbrauch/der Temperatur zu messen, oder? Konnte dazu im Netz bisher nichts finden, und PCGH hat im Test der Sapphire Tri-X OC leider nicht erwähnt wie viel Ersparnis die -31mv gebracht haben (mal abgesehen davon das der Lüfter nur noch 1,5 Sone erzeugt hat).


----------



## SchlimmFinger (11. Januar 2014)

beide Karten sind Grotten schlecht unglaublich diese Lautstärke ist nicht akzeptabel geht wieder zurück


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2014)

SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> beide Karten sind Grotten schlecht unglaublich diese Lautstärke ist nicht akzeptabel geht wieder zurück


 
Wakü und so laut? Oder hat es mit dem Flashen nicht hingehauen 



SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei R9 290 bestellt die werde ich dann auf eine 290X flashen + Wakü


----------



## Euda (11. Januar 2014)

In Bezugnahme auf das Laubgebläse im Doppelpack oder weisen deine Modelle Spulenfiepen auf?
Shader-Unlock fehlgeschlagen? Du wurdest gewarnt


----------



## SchlimmFinger (11. Januar 2014)

Macht euch keine sorgen ich habe hier zwei EVGA GTX780 SC ACX wollte halt auch mal zwei AMD Testen.
Shader Unclock geht nicht ihr hattet Recht.


----------



## PolsKa (11. Januar 2014)

Malocher schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Ich zitier mal die Stelle:
> 
> _"Wenn mans auf die Spitze treibt und nur noch 60% Leistungsaufnahme erlaubt was 150W entspricht schafft die Karte noch immer Taktraten zwischen 850 und 900 MHz bei unter einem Volt Spannung - das ist immer noch fast die Leistung der Referenz-780Ti und *vergleichbar mit der Leistung einer Titan!*_"
> 
> ...



Habe kein Messgerät hier. Unter Last sind es aber ca 1.14V. Temperatur ist mit dem mk26 7Grad weniger als default Spannung.


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2014)

Kann mal jemand mit der 290 das Powertarget zum Minimum senken (150W Verbrauch) und schauen wie hoch die Karte dann noch taktet?
Gebt ihr aber genug Lüfterspeed, damit die nicht wegen der Temp runter gehen muss.


----------



## denyo62 (12. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand mit der 290 das Powertarget zum Minimum senken (150W Verbrauch) und schauen wie hoch die Karte dann noch taktet?
> Gebt ihr aber genug Lüfterspeed, damit die nicht wegen der Temp runter gehen muss.



Lüfterspeed 70%
Powertarget -50
Bios xfx 290 non x 

die Karte läuft mit 662mhz


----------



## A1ienWut (12. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand seine sapphire tri-x schon bekommen?

Falls ja, bei welchem Händler hast du bestellt?

Es steht z.b bei mindfactory, dass die Karte am 30.01 erwartet wird.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Januar 2014)

A1ienWut schrieb:


> Hat jemand seine sapphire tri-x schon bekommen?
> 
> Falls ja, bei welchem Händler hast du bestellt?
> 
> Es steht z.b bei mindfactory, dass die Karte am 30.01 erwartet wird.


 
Welche non X oder X?


----------



## CL4P-TP (12. Januar 2014)

Die BF4-Edition soll ja "schon" am 23. bei Mindfactory ankommen. Die Verfügbarkeit ist im Moment echt Horror......


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Januar 2014)

Non X - eventuell diese Woche noch im Lager

Mit X

PS: Wenn ihr mir letztere wegkauft, suche ich euch nachts heim


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> Lüfterspeed 70%
> Powertarget -50
> Bios xfx 290 non x
> 
> die Karte läuft mit 662mhz


 
Ist der "vermeintliche" Baseclock der Karte, schon heftig wenn man bedenkt, dass die so, noch genauso schnell ist wie eine GTX 770/R9280X.
Plus extrem geringer Verbrauch 
Bissl mehr könnte man aber schon geben, so 800-850MHz Takt und extrem undervolting (soweit es halt geht) wäre gut genug für wohl jedes Game @ Full HD.
Müsst das alles mal richtig durch testen, FPS und Verbrauchswerte notieren usw.


----------



## A1ienWut (12. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Welche non X oder X?



Ich meine die non x


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Januar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Die BF4-Edition soll ja "schon" am 23. bei Mindfactory ankommen. Die Verfügbarkeit ist im Moment echt Horror......


 


A1ienWut schrieb:


> Ich meine die non x


 
Bitteschön


----------



## DoGyAUT (13. Januar 2014)

Bei uns kommt die nächste Welle (R9 290 Tri-X) kommende Woche an. Aber sind bereits alle für Kunden zugeteilt (meine ist auch dabei )


----------



## PolsKa (13. Januar 2014)

Die Preise sind einfach Wucher..


----------



## Marvin82 (13. Januar 2014)

Aber die 290x Tri X Oc is einfach geil 1040mhz in BF4 bei 70° und kaum hörbaren lüfter.   
War ne gute Entscheidung die zu kaufen . Zumal sie noch bissl weiter geht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Januar 2014)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Aber die 290x Tri X Oc is einfach geil 1040mhz in BF4 bei 70° und kaum hörbaren lüfter.
> War ne gute Entscheidung die zu kaufen . Zumal sie noch bissl weiter geht.



 Ich will die auch


----------



## Marvin82 (13. Januar 2014)

Und hab noch nicht gesehen das ich mit meinem 3930k @4.2Ghz unter 70fps gefallen bin 
Wie gesagt absolut ok für die Leistung die Lüfter Lautstärke. .. meine cpu wird luftgekühlt und die graka ist nicht lauter als der cpu kühler.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Januar 2014)

Ist die wirklich 33cm?


----------



## Marvin82 (13. Januar 2014)

Kann ich dir garnicht sagen.... 
Mach mir da kein kopp weil es nix gibt was nicht ins HAF X Gehäuse passt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Januar 2014)

Naja Platzprobleme hab ich auch noch im 750D :LOL:


----------



## Shmendrick (13. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub ich geh langsam zum Heulen in den Keller,da bestellt man sich ne 290 sammt Accelero Mono Plus,alles ausreichend Verfügbar nur um 1 tag später die Mail zu bekommen es dauert dann doch wohl 2-3 Tage länger


----------



## Euda (13. Januar 2014)

Falls deine Bestellung am Wochenende aufgegeben wurde:
Oftmals werden Daten bzgl. der Verfügbarkeit am Wochenende nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## Shmendrick (13. Januar 2014)

War am freitag


----------



## Euda (13. Januar 2014)

Hm, hatte Selbiges auch anno '12 mit meinem FX - Storno & Neubestellung bei MF (zuvor HoH) war meine Konsequenz. Wobei es sich jedoch um Engpässe (entgegen 'verfügbar'-Status) handelte, denn die Verzögerung sollte lt. Mail drei Wochen andauern. Kann jedoch bei jedem Shop passieren


----------



## der-rote-graf (13. Januar 2014)

Also ich hätte da auch noch en Problemchen:
r9 290 @ Accelero brachte in Metro Last Light auf höchsten Einstellungen durchschnittlich 30-35 FPS, im Heaven Benchmark in den Anfangsszenen 20-30 später bis zu 45

Hab sie eben geflasht mit nem Asus 290X Bios, wurde erkannt, alles super. Im heaven sind jetz durschnittlich 20 fps mehr drin.
Bloß in Metro pimmeln die FPS auch noch zwischen 30 und 40 rum, manchmal sogar bis auf 25 runter.

Rest vom System ist:
FX 8350
ASrock 990fx extreme 4
G Skill Sniper 8 GB 1866
Das ganze auf Win 7 Ultimate sammt neustem Graka Treiber.

Wo liegt da der Hund begraben? Da sollte doch wohl einiges mehr drin sein? Was auch komisch ist, in Last Light ging die Spawa temp der Graka wohl bis auf knapp 100° hoch, wo sie vorher nur max 85° wurde mit dem original Bios


----------



## Marvin82 (13. Januar 2014)

Mach mal GPUZ Bild 

Welchen Accelero hast du und wie angeschlossen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Januar 2014)

der-rote-graf schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da auch noch en Problemchen:
> r9 290 @ Accelero brachte in Metro Last Light auf höchsten Einstellungen durchschnittlich 30-35 FPS, im Heaven Benchmark in den Anfangsszenen 20-30 später bis zu 45
> 
> Hab sie eben geflasht mit nem Asus 290X Bios, wurde erkannt, alles super. Im heaven sind jetz durschnittlich 20 fps mehr drin.
> ...


 
Metro skaliert nicht so gut. Besonders LL nicht...


----------



## der-rote-graf (13. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder sind natürlich vom Idle.
Extreme 3 an externe lüfter steuerung sammt stock Kühler Grundplatte wegen VRM Temps, Temps sind aber im Grünen Bereich, den Ausschlag der VRM´s auf knappe 100 kann ich mir nicht erklären. Selbst wenn die Karte noch kalt ist sind die Frames ja im Keller. Temperatur Problem kann ich also eig ausschließen

Edith: Die Fps les ich in Metro LL "nur" über Fraps aus, vor ein paar Jahren war das eig immer zuverlössig wies jetzt ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Januar 2014)

Es liegt an Metro LL


----------



## Marvin82 (13. Januar 2014)

Also du hast ne 290 zu ner 290X geflasht?
Hast du den treiber neu installiert?


----------



## der-rote-graf (13. Januar 2014)

neu installiert nicht, hielt ich jetz nicht für nötig, kann ich aber mal machen. 
Was mich jetzt nur wundert das die VRM`S jetz an der 100° Grenze liegen, das war vorher nicht, nach ner Stunde Heaven waren die mit dem alten Bios nicht über 85°


----------



## PolsKa (13. Januar 2014)

evt kann sich ja ein VRM Kühler gelöst,hatte ich auch vor kurzem


----------



## der-rote-graf (13. Januar 2014)

Nein gelöst haben kann sich da nichts, ich hab keine einzelnen kühlerchen aufgeklebt sondern die Grundplatte des original Kühler genommen


----------



## JaniZz (13. Januar 2014)

Wird wohl daran liegen, dass die karte sich mit dem X BIOS mehr Saft gönnt und zudem der Takt höher ist.


----------



## Marvin82 (13. Januar 2014)

Richtig so auch meine Vermutung
Der chip hat ne Asic danach wird die vcore gegeben

Als beispiel asic 70 wären bei ner 290 1.15v 
Bei ner 290x mit vollausbau braucht durch die mehr shader auch bissl mehr saft daher 
Asic 70 bei ner 290x wäre dann 1.20v
Somit mehr arbeit fur die Spannungsversorgung = höhere Wandler temps


----------



## hwk (14. Januar 2014)

der-rote-graf schrieb:


> Edith: Die Fps les ich in Metro LL "nur" über Fraps aus, vor ein paar Jahren war das eig immer zuverlössig wies jetzt ist weiß ich nicht.


 Sollte schon zuverlässig sein, eventuell mal PhysX in den Spieloptionen deaktivieren falls aktiv?


----------



## wick3d1980 (14. Januar 2014)

Mal ne frage (es juckt mich langsam!): welche custom non-x soll man nun bestellen??? Icj tendiere zur tri-x. 

Gibts schon nähere infos zur xfx dd und zur msi tf???


----------



## kingofjade (14. Januar 2014)

wick3d1980 schrieb:


> es juckt mich langsam!
> 
> Gibts schon nähere infos zur xfx dd und zur msi tf???


 
Ich kann auch nicht mehr lange.. also höchstens noch 7 tage


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (14. Januar 2014)

wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage (es juckt mich langsam!): welche custom non-x soll man nun bestellen??? Icj tendiere zur tri-x.
> 
> Gibts schon nähere infos zur xfx dd und zur msi tf???


 
Mit der Tri-X hast du schon die richtige Wahl getroffen, sie vereint niedrige Temps mit geringer Lautstärke.
Die XFX  DD wird wohl wieder etwa 10-15°C heißer laufen als die Tri-X und die MSI TF mit dem aggressiven Bios zwar gut kühlen aber dabei zu laut sein.


----------



## der-rote-graf (14. Januar 2014)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Richtig so auch meine Vermutung
> Der chip hat ne Asic danach wird die vcore gegeben
> 
> Als beispiel asic 70 wären bei ner 290 1.15v
> ...



Tolle *******, jetzt hab ich schon wieder ne neue Idee für die VRM´s gehabt, klappt zuerst und mit dem X Bios glühen die Dinger bei ca. 8 Volt vom Lüfter trotzdem fast weg, das is ja mal voll fürn Arsch -.- Dann kann ich mir da jetzt wieder was überlegen...

@ Magic: nein, der läuft an ner externen Lüftersteuerung und den kann ich schön zwischen 7 und 12 Volt regeln, nur über 7 Volt ist er mir zu laut.

@ hwk: erweiterte Physx ist aus. Mit wars nicht Spielbar und lief wie in Zeitlupe

@ Pseudoephedrin: Trotzdem sollte dann mit ner 350€ Karte mit dem X Bios doch mehr als 40 FPS drin sein.

Das die CPU o.a. so da reinfuscht ist aber eig auch unwahrscheinlich?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Januar 2014)

Naja dein FX-8350 ist halt... (nicht böse gemeind)

Metro LL ist ein bescheidener Konsolenport und läuft deshalb nicht so gut. Metro 2033 skaliert da wesentlich besser


----------



## der-rote-graf (14. Januar 2014)

Selber in Metro 2033 sinds in den 2 Anfangslevels "nur" zwischen 30 und 60 maximal 70 FPS, das obwohl das Powertarget im CCC +50% ist und GPU + Speicher jeweils 50 Mhz mehr haben. Ohne ist es ähnlich.
Auch wenn die CPU vll. nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist, dürfte dass doch trotzdem nicht so extrem sein?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Januar 2014)

Naja das 1. Level ist echt sehr Hardwarelastig. Sonst kann ich es mir auch nicht erklären... kann leider gerade nicht testen -.-


----------



## der-rote-graf (14. Januar 2014)

Grade extra nochmal tonnenweise OSD Werte anzeigen lassen: Cpu Auslastung je nach Kern zwischen 40-60 % wenn er auf 4,2 GHZ läuft, GPU Auslastung nahezu immer 100%


----------



## rossi1002 (15. Januar 2014)

Hab mal eine Frage zum Verbrauch von der 290 non x unter Wasser und Oc mit Spannungserhöhung die noch für 24/7 vertretbar sind.


----------



## NX-Reeper (15. Januar 2014)

Meine läuft unter Wasser mit Asus Bios auf 1175/5200. Powertarget auf 100 und 1268mV Gamestable. Ob noch mehr geht habe ich nicht getestet. Bleibt dabei schon auf 46 Grad.


----------



## Schmenki (15. Januar 2014)

1268mV eingestellt oder "real"?
Manchmal blicke ich nciht mehr durch wie viel Spannung bei wem wirklich anliegt 

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Marvin82 (15. Januar 2014)

Kommt azf die Asic der karte an


----------



## PolsKa (15. Januar 2014)

nicht unbedingt oder hast du schon 5 Karten getestet? würde bei solchen aussagen immer vorsicht sein. Hast du dafür eine Quelle? Der ASIC Wert ist eh mist,sieht man ja schon bei dem angeblichen Übertaktungspotenzial. Die anderen Bauteile haben auch alle eine Toleranz.

Kann auch einfach an dem Vdrop liegen der von dem Hersteller gewollt ist. Könnte auch gut sein,dass jede Karte vom gleichen Hersteller den selben Wert hat.


----------



## NX-Reeper (15. Januar 2014)

Eingestellt. Was real anliegt? Keine Ahnung


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (15. Januar 2014)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Kommt azf die Asic der karte an


Würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob du dazu irgendwelche Belege hast bzw. Links.
Ich habe auch schon 4 Stück R9 290 hier gehabt, alle hatten eine verschiedene ASIC zwischen 69% und 78%,
aber die VCore war immer gleich.


----------



## Euda (15. Januar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt oder hast du schon 5 Karten getestet? würde bei solchen aussagen immer vorsicht sein. Hast du dafür eine Quelle? Der ASIC Wert ist eh mist,sieht man ja schon bei dem angeblichen Übertaktungspotenzial. Die anderen Bauteile haben auch alle eine Toleranz.
> 
> Kann auch einfach an dem Vdrop liegen der von dem Hersteller gewollt ist. Könnte auch gut sein,dass jede Karte vom gleichen Hersteller den selben Wert hat.


 
Man müsste deinerseits Vermutetes vielleicht mal anhand verschiedener BIOS-SWs testen .


----------



## Shmendrick (15. Januar 2014)

Weeeeeeeeeeh der gerät ist da (powercolor OC) sammt Accelero Mono Plus

So jetzt mal Umbau Terror,Bilder und nen Post folgen denke ich(ersten 4 Bilder sind fertig),Graka mal zum Aufwärmen und Testen im Pc,irgendwie erschreckend leise frag mich grad was die alle haben mit Brülllüfter


----------



## Marvin82 (15. Januar 2014)

Hätte könnte villeicht eventuell. ...
Hab genug Karten ein gebaut getestet und gesehen um zu sagen das alle eine unterschiedliche Spannung mit Differenzen von bis zu 0,06v hatten
Da hier sowiso alles von mir in frage gestellt wird brauch ich ja nichts mehr zu sagen ... gibt ja anscheinend genut Proos hier
So far


----------



## Shmendrick (15. Januar 2014)

So frag mich grad bin ich Taub oder alle tester nur Hyperempfindlich,verdammt ich hör von der karte fast gar nix und das Gehäuse ist auf.Hab mal Dow Leistungstest gemacht da lief die Karte auf 61C. und 975Mhz was vollkommen ok ist und die war nahezu lautlos.

Ich las jetzt nochmal nen 3DMark 11 durchrennen,aber sehr verwirrend gerade

P.s: Okokok jetzt lief die mal Hoch und schon legte der Lüfter los,war aber nur beim 3DMark(Temps gleich unter die decke gerannt),naja andern Kühler jetzt drauf


----------



## Euda (15. Januar 2014)

Bezog mich auf auf variierenden VDrop versch. Bios-Versionen

@Shmendrick:
Hast du mit CS 1.6 getestet?


----------



## Shmendrick (15. Januar 2014)

@Euda denke du meinst jetzt net Counterstrike?

Ansonsten was ist CS 1.6??


----------



## denyo62 (15. Januar 2014)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> @Euda denke du meinst jetzt net Counterstrike?  Ansonsten was ist CS 1.6??



doch doch .. ich denk er meint counterstrike xD ... war aber wohl auf deinen eher positiven Kommentar zum Ref. Kühler bezogen ... das der net so laut sei und soo ...


----------



## Shmendrick (15. Januar 2014)

Naja der Eindruck hat sich ja erübrigt

Kann sich mal einer meinen Umbau Thread durchlesen und mal meckern oder Loben


----------



## seisking (15. Januar 2014)

Bei mindfactory ham se  jetzt die msi 290x


----------



## Csokis (15. Januar 2014)

ASUS R9 290 DirectCU II test.

Zu heiß.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Januar 2014)

seisking schrieb:


> Bei mindfactory ham se  jetzt die msi 290x



Auf Lager?


----------



## seisking (15. Januar 2014)

Verfügbar also bald auf Lager  aber im allgemeinen hab ih gesehen das mindfactory jetzt fast alle msi Karten am Start hat


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Januar 2014)

seisking schrieb:


> Verfügbar also bald auf Lager  aber im allgemeinen hab ih gesehen das mindfactory jetzt fast alle msi Karten am Start hat



Also laut meinen Infos ist die MSI R9 290X ab 27.1. Verfügbar bei vielen.


----------



## seisking (15. Januar 2014)

Könnte hinkommen ich denke aber eher früher


----------



## Shmendrick (16. Januar 2014)

Hmm ist das normal das der Mhz takt bei der 290 permanent schwankt?Also im 3DMark 11 rennt sie permanent auf 975 mhz,im Spielen schwankt das permanent zwischen 650 und 750mhz ,wobei man sagen muß das die karte ja net grad ausgelastet wird auser ich renn Bf2 auf max. Einstellungen was ich mal testen muß.


----------



## Matze211 (16. Januar 2014)

Ja, das Schwanken ist relativ normal. Die Karte wird halt nicht sonderlich gefordert. Bei Diablo 3 liegt sie zwischen 400 und 550 Mhz, also bei mir jedenfalls. Was mich nur wundert ist, dass meine eine bescheidene GPU-Auslastung hat. 
Sie ist entweder bei 100% oder bei 0% und es springt immer im 2 Sekundentakt.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (16. Januar 2014)

Matze211 schrieb:


> Ja, das Schwanken ist relativ normal. Die Karte wird halt nicht sonderlich gefordert. Bei Diablo 3 liegt sie zwischen 400 und 550 Mhz, also bei mir jedenfalls. Was mich nur wundert ist, dass meine eine bescheidene GPU-Auslastung hat.
> Sie ist entweder bei 100% oder bei 0% und es springt immer im 2 Sekundentakt.


Das ist bei mir genau das Gleiche und passiert immer dann, wenn die Karte bei mir in den VSync von 60 Hz (fps) rennt.


----------



## Csokis (16. Januar 2014)

AMD Catalyst 13.35 BETA Driver With Mantle and HSA Support Scheduled For End of January


----------



## Frontline25 (16. Januar 2014)

Kurze frage, wurd der fehler bei der gigabythe kühlkonstruktionsfehler behoben?


----------



## Duvar (16. Januar 2014)

Ja da ist nix zu befürchten. Nichts desto trotz, greif zur Tri X.


----------



## Frontline25 (16. Januar 2014)

Kommen noch test von pcgh? oder sind die im heft? (generell) ist der kühler von der Tri x am besten?


----------



## Duvar (16. Januar 2014)

Ja der Tri X Kühler ist der beste aktuell, gefolgt von der MSI Gaming, der Rest ist net sooo gut wie die 2, auf die anderen Versionen warten wir noch. (HIS etc)
Tri X ist leise und kühl, nur leider bissl länger mit dem Kühler, aber der ist es wert.
Greif also lieber zur Tri X, wenn sie in dein Gehäuse passt. (fast 31cm)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Januar 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Kommen noch test von pcgh? oder sind die im heft? (generell) ist der kühler von der Tri x am besten?



Nächsten Monat kommen die Costumtests im Heft. Ich warte auch noch bis dahin. Und die Preise sinken bis dahin vielleicht auch noch


----------



## wick3d1980 (16. Januar 2014)

Ich konnte nicht mehr warten... Meine Bestellung von heute morgen (R9 290 Tri-X BF4 für 393,- EUR) bei sona.de wurde umgehend storniert... NERVIG, aber der Preis war einfach zu gut.

Habe die Tri-X dann am Nachmittag über meinpaket für 390,- EUR bei Alternate bestellt, Lieferzeit 7 Tage. Mal gucken, ob die nun endlich mal bekomme!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Januar 2014)

wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht mehr warten... Meine Bestellung von heute morgen (R9 290 Tri-X BF4 für 393,- EUR) bei sona.de wurde umgehend storniert... NERVIG, aber der Preis war einfach zu gut.
> 
> Habe die Tri-X dann am Nachmittag über meinpaket für 390,- EUR bei Alternate bestellt, Lieferzeit 7 Tage. Mal gucken, ob die nun endlich mal bekomme!



Gute Wahl. Viel Spaß damit wenn sie da ist.


----------



## wick3d1980 (16. Januar 2014)

Danke! Und der preis ist auch noch halbwegs erträglich... Hoffe, dass die nicht auch stornieren.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (16. Januar 2014)

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf meine Tri X.  Habe schon zwei mal ne mail bekommen von Cyberport, dass der Artikel sich verspätet (und bei denen steht noch immer LT unbekannt). Das ist die reinste Folter, weil meine GTX 580 kaputt ist (stürzt im 3D Modus ab) und ich gar keinen Ersatz habe. Ich habe im Steam Weihnachtssale wieder zugeschlagen wie eine Frau im Schuhladen und kann nicht zocken.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Januar 2014)

Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf meine Tri X.  Habe schon zwei mal ne mail bekommen von Cyberport, dass der Artikel sich verspätet (und bei denen steht noch immer LT unbekannt). Das ist die reinste Folter, weil meine GTX 580 kaputt ist (stürzt im 3D Modus ab) und ich gar keinen Ersatz habe. Ich habe im Steam Weihnachtssale wieder zugeschlagen wie eine Frau im Schuhladen und kann nicht zocken.



R290? Oder die X?


----------



## Flitzpiepe (16. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> R290? Oder die X?



Die normale 290. Ich finde die von der Preis/Leistung echt gut, aber manchmal muss ich mir echt an den Kopf fassen. Wieso gab AMD die Chips so spät an die Hersteller raus? Aber vlt gab es ja Gründe dafür, weil so doof kann ja kein Unternehmen sein. So ein verkorkstes Ref.design kauft doch fast keiner - obwohl, ich habe kurz überlegt muss ich zugeben 

Aber so habe ich wenigstens mehr Zeit als mir lieb ist für die Klausuren zu lernen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Januar 2014)

Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Die normale 290. Ich finde die von der Preis/Leistung echt gut, aber manchmal muss ich mir echt an den Kopf fassen. Wieso gab AMD die Chips so spät an die Hersteller raus? Aber vlt gab es ja Gründe dafür, weil so doof kann ja kein Unternehmen sein. So ein verkorkstes Ref.design kauft doch fast keiner - obwohl, ich habe kurz überlegt muss ich zugeben
> 
> Aber so habe ich wenigstens mehr Zeit als mir lieb ist für die Klausuren zu lernen



Naja Fertigungsporbleme schätze ich mal.
Und die ganzen Miner haben auch viele R290 gekauft...


----------



## kingofjade (16. Januar 2014)

4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC Battlefield
zuschlagen?
Mindfactory ist bei mir in der Nachbarschaft könnte die Karte dann morgen einbauen :O VERLOCKEND!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Januar 2014)

kingofjade schrieb:


> 4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC Battlefield
> zuschlagen?
> Mindfactory ist bei mir in der Nachbarschaft könnte die Karte dann morgen einbauen :O VERLOCKEND!



Schlag zu! Wenn's vor der Tür liegt


----------



## kingofjade (16. Januar 2014)

aufjeden haha cool endlich wieder ne grafikkarte im rechner


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2014)

kingofjade schrieb:


> 4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC Battlefield
> zuschlagen?
> Mindfactory ist bei mir in der Nachbarschaft könnte die Karte dann morgen einbauen :O VERLOCKEND!



Hey ein Ostfriese  wo wohnste denn? Wf3 ist nicht schlecht aber ich würde zur tri x raten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja der Tri X Kühler ist der beste aktuell, gefolgt von der MSI Gaming, der Rest ist net sooo gut wie die 2, auf die anderen Versionen warten wir noch. (HIS etc)
> Tri X ist leise und kühl, nur leider bissl länger mit dem Kühler, aber der ist es wert.
> Greif also lieber zur Tri X, wenn sie in dein Gehäuse passt. (fast 31cm)



Ist die gaming denn schon getestet worden .....oh man ich will Tests und verfügbarkeit .....kann nicht mehr warten


----------



## Flitzpiepe (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn du den Key noch für 25 Euro verkaufen kannst auf ebay sind es noch 479€ und der Sapphire Kühler soll leiser sein, sowie besser kühlen als der von Gigabyte. Ist immer so eine Sache den Enthusiastenzuschlag zu zahlen. Ein gesunder Verstand sollte da eigentlich intervenieren, aber das ist nun einmal unser Hobby und da geben andere viel, viel mehr aus. Mein Kumpel ist Karpfenangler. Was der allein schon zum Anfüttern 3 Wochen vor dem eigentlichen Angeln im Wasser versenkt spottet jeder Beschreibung. Und wenn man bedenkt wie lange man mit dem Teil Spaß haben kann erscheint der Preis schon fast wieder günstig. Ohje, ich schaffe es immer wieder mir so eine sündhafte teure Karte schön zu reden.  Ich würde glaube ich zuschlagen, wenn ich etwas unter dem Leistungsniveau einer 7970 im Rechner hätte (und natürlich das Kleingeld vorhanden ist).


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Januar 2014)

So ich weiß ja auch nicht,entweder is der treiber net so dolle oder die karte rennt einfach nur wie sau obwohl sie nicht muß,mir fällt jetzt in einigen Spielen auf das die karte am Anschlag läuft,also 100% Auslastung bei 975mhz.Spiele wo das ist Bf4,Bf3,Borderlands 2,DoW Retribution.Selbst wenn nix passiert und man ne Wand anschaut läuft sie wie bolle,bei Bf3 und 4 isses echt übel das is fast wie bei nem benchmark.Da gehen die temps gleich mal bei BF auf 70C. und bei den andern beiden so um die 60C.

Spiel ich jetzt ein MMO wie zb Star Trek Online renn durchn Raumkampf und es bummt schäpert und effekte wie dumm,häng ich bei knapp 50-52 C. mhz so bei 700-850.Schau ich ne Wand an oder steh rum gammelt die karte vor sich hin.


----------



## kingofjade (17. Januar 2014)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> So ich weiß ja auch nicht,entweder is der treiber net so dolle oder die karte rennt einfach nur wie sau obwohl sie nicht muß


 
also doch bestellen ?


----------



## Duvar (17. Januar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist die gaming denn schon getestet worden .....oh man ich will Tests und verfügbarkeit .....kann nicht mehr warten


 
User Reviews halt, nichts offizielles, unter anderem auch von Gibbo von oc.uk, der vermarktet die Teile ja. (Caseking gehört zu denen/ Tochterfirma)

Wie dem auch sei, für CF empfiehlt der die nicht, trotz das da 3-5 Slots dazwischen sind soll die obere Karte brutzeln mit über 90°C beim Mining (ist anspruchsvoll).
Seine Empfehlung lautet auch erst die Tri X dann die Gaming, dann Gigabyte und Co. (aktuell, man weiß ja nicht wie es demnächst mit HIS etc aussieht).
Was einen irritiert ist, dass die Karte selbst @ 100% eher leiser ist und kann halt nicht brutal Kühlen wenn es sein muss.
Bei lediglich einer Karte im Rechner soll es jedoch gut sein, da leise und nicht zu heiß, nur wie einige user Berichten sollen dort minderwertigere Komponenten verbaut sein wie beim Referenzdesign (Tri X=Ref. Design)
Die Gaming hat aber halt eine Backplate, was die Tri X nicht hat, unterm Strich gewinnt dennoch die Tri X.
Gibbo hat übrigens 10 Gaming Karten übertaktet alle haben einen Takt von 1220-1260 mitgemacht und deren Speicher ging auch verhältnismäßig gut ab (Hynix), der hat dafür aber über 1.4V anlegen müssen, also ASUS Bios und max Spannung.

Für 24/7 nicht zu empfehlen, ferner wurde bekannt, je mehr Spannung und Coreclock man anlegt, desto höher ging der Speicher, nur der bringt verhältnismäßig wenig, deswegen am besten nur den Coreclock erhöhen.
Ich habe dort mal einen gebeten diverse undervolting Tests zu machen, mal sehen was bei rum kommt, hier ist da leider kaum jemand zu gewillt gewesen.
Hier der Thread dazu, ist übrigens der Thread wo du schauen kannst wie wenig Speicher OC bringt, hab da einfach meine Frage rein gequetscht.
Post 65 ist meine Frage Memory Overclocking Gains On Hawaii With A 512 Bit Bus - Page 3 - Overclockers UK Forums
Der liebe LtMatt checkt das ganze aus und postet das dann wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> User Reviews halt, nichts offizielles, unter anderem auch von Gibbo von oc.uk, der vermarktet die Teile ja. (Caseking gehört zu denen/ Tochterfirma)
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, für CF empfiehlt der die nicht, trotz das da 3-5 Slots dazwischen sind soll die obere Karte brutzeln mit über 90°C beim Mining (ist anspruchsvoll).
> Seine Empfehlung lautet auch erst die Tri X dann die Gaming, dann Gigabyte und Co. (aktuell, man weiß ja nicht wie es demnächst mit HIS etc aussieht).
> ...



Danke für die Info 

dann bleibt nur noch die Tests der Powercolor und xfx Customs ....die His fällt raus da diese hässlich aussieht die kühlste und leiseste wird bestellt  optisch gefällt mir die xfx am besten .....ob diese nun leise sind bleibt abzuwarten


----------



## seisking (17. Januar 2014)

Die xfx gefällt mir übrigens auch am besten 

Edit: ich denke für mich wird's dennoch die msi


----------



## Duvar (17. Januar 2014)

Für mich sieht die optisch auch am besten aus, aber die wird höchstwahrscheinlich zu schlecht kühlen und nicht leise sein leider^^
Hier mal ein Vorgeschmack: XFX Radeon DD R9 290X 1000M previewed
Max Temp beim Zocken 78°C mit 81% Fanspeed, nun stell dir vor du übertaktest, denn dies sind die Werte der Stock Settings, also rund 1.15V, wenn man jedoch ~1.33V reale Spannung anlegt (+200mV unter Trixx), dann denke ich, dass die einknickt, da brauchste schon den geilen Tri X Kühler. So ähnlich sieht es bei der Gaming aus, die soll ja selbst@ 100% Fanspeed verhältnismäßig leise sein, vermutlich geht XFX von der Strategie her den selben Weg. Soweit ich weiß kann die Tri X @ 40% Fanspeed in Spielen alles locker weg kühlen und auch sehr sehr leise, 
nur hat sie halt Potential weitaus mehr weg zu kühlen, natürlich wird sie dabei nicht leise bleiben, wenn du Fanspeed hoch schraubst.
Hier kannste es zB sehen, wie die unter Last mit 38% Fanspeed 71°C hält ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II and Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X Video Card Reviews - Page 11 of 13 - Legit ReviewsTemperature & Noise Testing
Ich verstehe nicht warum die Gaming und auch XFX so hohe Lüfterspeeds fahren, sehe aber grad bei der XFX, dass der Lüftertacho anzeigt, dass die richtig schnell dreht und trotzdem nur 78°C hält.
 was da abgeht oder ob es Unterschiede gibt im Silent/Performance mode (Bios Schalter), schlau werde ich aus der Sache nicht wirklich


----------



## seisking (17. Januar 2014)

Also bekommt quasi nur sapphire die 290x in den Griff?


----------



## wick3d1980 (17. Januar 2014)

Das kann man so eigentlich noch nicht 100%ig sagen... Zur X scheint es zwar schon mehr "halbwegs offizielle" Tests zu geben (verfolge ich nicht so genau, da für mich nur Non-X interessant ist), aber ich denke, das kann erst sicher sagen, wenn alle X/Non-X Customs mal gemeinsam und vor allem unter den gleichen Bedingugen unter die Lupe genommen worden sind.

Ein paar Posts/Seiten vorher war zu lesen, dass die kommende PCGH-Ausgabe da wohl etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen wird. Wenn Du noch warten kannst, dann würde ich das tun. Wenn nicht, dann macht wohl die Tri-X aktuell den besten Eindruck.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Januar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist die gaming denn schon getestet worden .....oh man ich will Tests und verfügbarkeit .....kann nicht mehr warten



Hi. Die MSI wird nicht der Renner. Entweder total heiß - dafür leise oder sehr aggressive Lüfterkurve. Die Karte ist am 23.1. Bei vielen auf Lager +/- 1Tag.

Die Sapphire Tri-X ist aus meiner Sicht zur Zeit die einzige gute Costum. Die Powercoler müsste auch hinter ihr liegen, die Lüfter der PC PCS+ kleiner sind.


Japp. Wie ich schon schrieb *in der kommenden PCGH-Print sind die Costums getest worden*


----------



## A1ienWut (17. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen,


Ich habe meine 290 Tri-x bei mindfactory bestellt.  Die soll lt Angabe am 30.01.14 dort lagern...

Denkt ihr die kommt schon eher?

Habt ihr da Erfahrungen gemacht?

Nicht später......ich wills nicht hören.... 

Meine Graka ( hd4600 aufm Laptop ) packt nicht mehr viel bzw nicht mehr ohne zwei kühlpads ausm Eisfach. <---- kein scherz. Daher kommt ein neuer Pc ins Haus. 

Vielen Dank für Antworten,
ps. Bin begeistert von dieser Community hier


----------



## Marvin82 (17. Januar 2014)

Die Powercolor PCS+ wird auch nicht soo viel reißen können im Gegensatz zur TRI X 
Man beachte auf den bildern die Grundplatte der PCS+ 
Einzige die wirklich der TRI X das wasser reichen kann und besser kühlen wird ist die Lightning 
Der aufbau ist genau auf die Karte abgestimmt. .. 
Werde jetzt nochmal 2 TRi x testen und schauen ob noch bessere dabei sind wie ich eh schon zuhause liegen habe..

Und ja sie ist absolut leise selbst beim BF4 zocken
Aber sie kann auch laut.... wenn man lüfter auf 100% Geschwindigkeit stellt


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Januar 2014)

Aber IDLE eben lauter als AMD Referenz Design, - und dort NICHT regelbar
Ein absolutes NOGO bei Sapphire Tri-X


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (17. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Aber IDLE eben lauter als AMD Referenz Design, - und dort NICHT regelbar
> Ein absolutes NOGO bei Sapphire Tri-X


Achso, das wusste ich nicht, mit wieviel rpm dreht die Tri-X denn im Idle?
Die Referenz ist bei mir im Idle in der Tat nicht hörbar.


----------



## Marvin82 (17. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Aber IDLE eben lauter als AMD Referenz Design, - und dort NICHT regelbar
> Ein absolutes NOGO bei Sapphire Tri-X


 
Sorry aber dann hab ich was mit den Ohren. 
Du willst mir doch nicht wirklich erzählen das die Tri lauter ist wie referenz?
Sapphire Radeon Tri-X R9 290X OC im Test - Kurzvergleich [db(A)] (Seite 11) - HT4U.net

Lies dir das mal durch.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (17. Januar 2014)

Die Aussage oben hatte mich eben auch gewundert, laut dem von Marvin verlinkten Test ist die Tri-X im Idle ca. 1,5 dB(A) leiser als die Referenz,
das könnte ich mir so auch gut vorstellen, wobei man die Ref. eigentlich im Idle (in einem kühlen System) auch nicht heraushört.


----------



## Marvin82 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich hab beide und ich höre keine im idle aber beim zocken höre ich die Tri x auch kaum aus meim System raus im Gegensatz zu Referenz Karte  
Tri X ist der Hammer 
Wenn teste ich noch die Lightning aber denke ich bleib der Tri treu..


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Januar 2014)

Falls man nur 1x 120mm Lüfter vorne hat und 1x120mm Rückseite, genügt dies für eine R9 290 Tri-X von Sapphire?
Zudem bis zum Lüfter unten von der Tri-X Karte aus gesehen sind es noch knapp 10cm, bis zum Boden aber nur 5cm  (Bild folgt)


----------



## kingofjade (17. Januar 2014)

wäre es sehr dumm sich einfach ne referrenz zu holen und dann den accelero xtreme 3 draufzuknallen?


----------



## JaniZz (17. Januar 2014)

Nein denke eher sehr schlau, falls diese noch billiger werden. Wird wohl einfach immer die beste Lösung sein.


----------



## Marvin82 (17. Januar 2014)

Nö Verlust der Garantie und du musst den ac über ne externe lüfter Steuerung regeln da er sonst zu langsam hoch dreht. Nene 
Gibt im moment nix besseres wie die tri


----------



## PolsKa (17. Januar 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Nein denke eher sehr schlau, falls diese noch billiger werden. Wird wohl einfach immer die beste Lösung sein.



ja ist dann ein P/L Kracher. Wenn man etwas mehr ausgegeben will,kann der mk-26 interessant werden. Dann hast den besten Kühler auf dem Markt der jedes Custom Design schlägt.


----------



## Grennith (17. Januar 2014)

A1ienWut schrieb:


> Ich habe meine 290 Tri-x bei mindfactory bestellt.  Die soll lt Angabe am 30.01.14 dort lagern...
> 
> Denkt ihr die kommt schon eher?
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe am 03.01.14 bestellt und noch keine Karte erhalten. Mindfactory teilte mir mit, dass seitens Sapphire die Lieferungen sehr mager ausfallen und man mir - einfach um keine Hoffnungen zu machen - nicht mal sagen wollte, ob die Karte dann auch am 31.01 geliefert werden kann. Die Battlefield-Version (Einfach Battlefield 4 bei der Graka dabei) ist lt. Website lustigerweise fuer den 21.01 zu erwarten.

Von daher: Froehliches Warten :/

Habe auch schon ueberlegt auf die 290X Windforce umzusteigen oder gar noch 140 Euro draufzulegen fuer die 290X Tri-X, angesichts der Tatsache, dass das nicht sooo viele FPS ausmacht warte ich nun aber auch einfach nur. Geduld ist gefragt :p Vielleicht auch Hoffnung: Sapphire muss halt einfach genug nachliefern.


----------



## Schmenki (17. Januar 2014)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Nö Verlust der Garantie und du musst den ac über ne externe lüfter Steuerung regeln da er sonst zu langsam hoch dreht. Nene
> Gibt im moment nix besseres wie die tri


 
Das ist Blödsinn.
Nicht bei allen Herstellern oder Anbietern verliert man die Gewährleistung.
Bei vielen wird es auch nicht separat aufgeführt.

Der AC ist wesentlich besser als die Standard-Kühler und wenn man den auf 7V stellt ist er sehr leise und trotzdem performanter als die Customs.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Januar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn.
> Nicht bei allen Herstellern oder Anbietern verliert man die Gewährleistung.
> Bei vielen wird es auch nicht separat aufgeführt.
> 
> Der AC ist wesentlich besser als die Standard-Kühler und wenn man den auf 7V stellt ist er sehr leise und trotzdem performanter als die Customs.


 
Hast du mal an die SpaWa gedacht? Die Sapphire Tri-X hat eine Frontplate um diese besser zu kühlen genau so wie den VRAM  Und das gemurks mit den Kühlkörperchen aufkleben ist doch nervig finde ich.


----------



## Schmenki (17. Januar 2014)

Ok die VRAMs werdne durch die Platte schon besser gekühlt aber teilweise gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit die Platte weiterhin zu benutzen und trotzdem den AC zu verbauen.
Die Kühlleistung der VRAM durch den AC ist immerhin noch weitaus besser als mit dem Standard-Kühler von AMD 

Würde auch zur Tri greifen wenn ich mich nciht an so einen Umbau trauen würde aber das man sowas grundsätzlich ablehnt und widerspricht halte ich für blödsinn


----------



## Marvin82 (17. Januar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn.
> Nicht bei allen Herstellern oder Anbietern verliert man die Gewährleistung.
> Bei vielen wird es auch nicht separat aufgeführt.
> 
> Der AC ist wesentlich besser als die Standard-Kühler und wenn man den auf 7V stellt ist er sehr leise und trotzdem performanter als die Customs.


 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal.... gä. 
hier geht's nicht um Referenz Kühler
Erstens kenne ich nur ein Hersteller der Kühler wechsel explizit erlaubt Der ist EVGA
Hab aber leider noch keine EVGA 290x gefunden 
zweitens deine Aussagen ist Blödsinn
Der Ac ist auf 7v erstens noch lauter als der Tri X Kühler im idle zweitens reichen die 7v nicht um die wandler @load effektiv zu kühlen
Und am Pwm Anschluss fährt er nicht schnell genug hoch und dreht zu langsam da die original Lüfterkurve zu konservative fur den AC ist.


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Januar 2014)

Also zum Kühler Umbau kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung nur sagen nutzt den Accelero Kühler und schmeißt die Lüfter weg und setzt andere drauf,die muß man zwar dann wie ich es mache mit kabelbinder befestigen aber die sind immer leiser und Durschsatzstärker als die orginal Acc. Lüfter.


----------



## Marvin82 (17. Januar 2014)

Dann kannst aber auch den mk 26 nehmen und mit guten lüfter bestücken
Da hat man noch mer von


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Januar 2014)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal.... gä.
> hier geht's nicht um Referenz Kühler
> Erstens kenne ich nur ein Hersteller der Kühler wechsel explizit erlaubt Der ist EVGA
> Hab aber leider noch keine EVGA 290x gefunden
> ...



Zotac und Asus sind da auch kulant. Solange man nicht die Karte beim Lüfterwechsel beschädigt  Wie es bei MSI aussieht, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Ausrasta (17. Januar 2014)

Hi,ich habe die tri-x oc bestellt ( im Zulauf : ). 

Ich habe jedoch gelesen,dass Sapphire den Kunden beim Defekt,der nach 6 Monaten auftritt, in die Beweispflicht nimmt. So wie das Apple auch macht. 

Hat da jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen und/oder näheres Wissen?


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Januar 2014)

@Badboy997 Das mit den Temps in den print medien ist immer so ein problem keiner testet das in nem geschlossenen gehäuse,sowas steht bei denen immer offen rum.Man muß da immer gut 5C. mehr drauf rechnen.

Meine 290 bei Offenem Gehäuse um die 32-34C. im Idle,Gehäuse zu gleich 5C. mehr.Das ganze mit nem Mono Plus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Januar 2014)

Ausrasta schrieb:


> Hi,ich habe die tri-x oc bestellt ( im Zulauf : ).
> 
> Ich habe jedoch gelesen,dass Sapphire den Kunden beim Defekt,der nach 6 Monaten auftritt, in die Beweispflicht nimmt. So wie das Apple auch macht.
> 
> Hat da jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen und/oder näheres Wissen?



Ich musste keinen Beweis damals abliefern. Ruf einfach mal bei denen an und frag mal^^ mach ich auch immer so


----------



## Schmenki (17. Januar 2014)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal.... gä.


 
Also tut mir leid aber solche Aussagen kannst du gerne für dich behalten.

7V reichen locker aus um die Wandler bei Full Load zu kühlen.

Aber ich lass dich jetzt mal bei deiner freien Meinung und hoffe das die User alle Empfehlungen lesen und nicht nur auf dein Kommentar stoßen.


----------



## Duvar (17. Januar 2014)

Übertaktung und Temperaturen bei 7 Volt

Wo die OC-Grenze liegt, weiß ich nun. Was aber machen vor allem die Spannungswandler, wenn man die Lüfterdrehzahl weiter reduziert? Die GPU-Temperatur ist leider nicht alles, sondern das Gesamtpaket muss einfach stimmen. Auch dazu habe ich noch einmal alles im Detail gemessen, begnüge mich aber mit 1100 MHz und 20 Prozent mehr Power Limit. Theoretisch gingen auch die 1150 MHz, aber dann liegen die Spannungswandler bereits knapp unter 100 °C. Auch hier das Ganze noch einmal als Diagramm:

Quelle: Temperaturen, Übertaktung und Lautstärkevideo - Umbauanleitung: AMDs Radeon R9 290 auf Arctics Accelero Xtreme III umgerüstet

Wenn man übertaktet sollte man auf 12V laufen lassen. (30°C Kühler @ 1150MHz)
Er hat schon nicht ganz unrecht, nur den Ton den er anlegt, finde ich nicht so schön, dies kann man auch vernünftig aufzeigen mit einem Beweis, dann ist auch alles geklärt 
Musst auch bedenken, diese Temps sind beim Zocken erreicht worden, bei Furmark würden die Temps richtig crazy steigen, kommt also ganz drauf an, denn 100% Auslastung ist nicht gleich 100% Auslastung.
Siehste auch daran, dass unter Furmark die Temps deutlich höher steigen als wie beim Gaming, obwohl da auch 100% Auslastung ist bzw 99% halt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Januar 2014)

Ausrasta schrieb:


> Hi,ich habe die tri-x oc bestellt ( im Zulauf : ).
> 
> Ich habe jedoch gelesen,dass Sapphire den Kunden beim Defekt,der nach 6 Monaten auftritt, in die Beweispflicht nimmt. So wie das Apple auch macht.
> 
> Hat da jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen und/oder näheres Wissen?



Hey Jo alles fit? 

GUTE ENTSCHEIDUNG 

werde sie mir auch wohl bestellen als bf4 Edition  habe es noch nicht  aber Max für 380€ ....dann schlag ich zu...... Die anderen customs werden alle wohl schlechter sein


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Januar 2014)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> @Badboy997 Das mit den Temps in den print medien ist immer so ein problem keiner testet das in nem geschlossenen gehäuse,sowas steht bei denen immer offen rum.Man muß da immer gut 5C. mehr drauf rechnen.
> 
> Meine 290 bei Offenem Gehäuse um die 32-34C. im Idle,Gehäuse zu gleich 5C. mehr.Das ganze mit nem Mono Plus.




Ich weiß, ich meinte eher die vrm-temps, da sieht man schon nen Unterschied , muss man eben immer ein paar Grad draufrechnen.  Bei Nachrüstkühlern hat man ja eher Hitzeprobleme bei den Vrm-temps und ich denke die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Karten werden sich da nicht wirklich ändern.


----------



## PolsKa (17. Januar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey Jo alles fit?
> 
> GUTE ENTSCHEIDUNG
> 
> werde sie mir auch wohl bestellen als bf4 Edition  habe es noch nicht  aber Max für 380€ ....dann schlag ich zu...... Die anderen customs werden alle wohl schlechter sein


 
ihr immer mit eurem warten  Hatte nichmal einer von euch mitte Januar 350 Euro vorhergesagt?


----------



## Duvar (17. Januar 2014)

Jop stimmt, fehlt jedoch nicht viel Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nur, keiner konnte damit rechnen, dass es zu solchen Engpässen kommt, die Litecoin Miner ausrasten, der VRAM Zulieferer Probleme bekommt etc pp.
Dennoch gut geschätzt


----------



## PolsKa (17. Januar 2014)

Ist doch eher teurer geworden als billiger


----------



## stimpi2k4 (17. Januar 2014)

Weiß jemand ob in Zukunft ein Treiber oder Bios kommt, wo ich auch beim Filme schauen die Idle Werte habe?
Die Werte beim Filme schauen sind mit AF nur auf 500 Core und 625 Vram zu senken.
Will meine 120 Watt und nicht die 155 Watt System verbrauch halten.
Sollte doch kein Problem sein mit der ATI.


----------



## PolsKa (17. Januar 2014)

Hardwarebeschleuniger bei den video optionen ausmachen


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2014)

Zur Info:

Bitte keine abfotografierten Seiten der PCGH hier hochladen > Urheberrecht und so. Beitrag ausgeblendet.

B2T


----------



## kingofjade (18. Januar 2014)

so leute wie siehts mit der Karte aus als alternative zur r9 290?
3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Vapor-X Aktiv PCIe


----------



## Duvar (18. Januar 2014)

Nicht gut, zu laut, vieeel zu teuer...
Die 280X Karten sind doch die selben Karten nur laufen unter einem anderen Namen und sind über 120€ günstiger.
Falls du in dem Bereich Kohle ausgeben willst, gibt es keine Alternative.
Warte einfach auf die 290 Tri X von Sapphire (392€ mit BF4 zusammen) und das Warten wird sich lohnen.
Angeblich lieferbar bzw erwartet am 23.01.2014, nur wie viele Karten die erhalten weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Diese Karte ist die richtige Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-50G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CSV hat sie lagernd, kostet dort leider 414€, falls es dir nix ausmacht, kannste es dort bestellen.


----------



## kingofjade (18. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Warte einfach auf die 290 Tri X von Sapphire (392€ mit BF4 zusammen) und das Warten wird sich lohnen.


AAAAAH !


----------



## Duvar (18. Januar 2014)

Pass aber auf ist fast 31 cm lang, mess dein Gehäuse aus oder schau auf dem Datenblatt nach vom Gehäuse.
Hoffe hast auch ein Netzteil das ausreichend ist.
Wenn du es eilig hast 414€, bestell einfach bei Mindfactory vllt haste Glück und bekommst eine ab am Donnerstag.
Andere shops erhalten die Karte auch am 23.01. von dem her kannste ggf stornieren, wenn du dort keine abbekommst.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (18. Januar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Hardwarebeschleuniger bei den video optionen ausmachen



Kann mir jemand ganz spontan sagen, wie ich bei Flash, Divx und Xvid die Hardwarebeschleunigung ausschalten kann. Ich habe mich damit noch nie auseinander gesetzt.

Ich habe gerade den Anfang und das Ende des Threads durchgelesen und mal geschaut was meine Gigabyte R9 290X BF 4 Edition jetzt so kostet und habe festgestellt, dass die Preise wegen der schlechten Verfügbarkeit enorm gestiegen sind. Da habe ich ja echt ein Schnäppchen gemacht mit nur knapp 475€. 

Habe mir ja den Kühler bestellt: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii für Radeon R9 290X und 290 acrylic glass edition Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii für Radeon R9 290X und 290 acrylic glass edition 12734
wollte eigentlich fragen, wann die wieder lieferbar ist. Da stand bis gestern immer der 31.12.2013 als Liefertermin. Aber jetzt hat sich meine Frage auch schon erledigt, da dort jetzt der 22.01.2014 angegeben wird. 

Was mich durch das lesen hier verwundert, ist das meine Karte beim 3D Mark 11 am schnellsten Artefakte darstellt. Das widerspricht dem was ich hier so gelesen habe und verwundert mich auch, weil der Bench nicht in 1080p läuft. Beim Heaven oder Firestrike treten erst bei ca. 15 MHz mehr ganz wenige Artefakte im Verhältnis zum 3D Mark 11 auf. 

Ich habe beim Firestrike mit +100mv lt. GPU-Z eine maximale Spannungspitze von nur 1,28V, die nur 1 sec gemessen wurde, sonst waren es immer 1,26V ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig?  Der Core Takt war bei 1170 MHz.

Wenn mein Wasser-Kühler da ist, werde ich auf jeden Fall noch mal alles auf Stock und danach auf Wasser testen natürlich mit Screens. Ich will wissen was die Kühlmethode für Verbesserung mit sich bringt. Der Mora 3 in Verbindung mit dem aquagra FX hat bei meiner GTX 570 echt Wunder bewirkt was die Temps angeht. Selbst mit Spannungen die nur über ein Bios Mod realisierbar waren kam ich nicht über die 40°C. Getestet wurde im Winter bei offenen Fenster. 

Leider komme ich mit meiner CPU nicht über 4,4 GHz  und kann keine Top Ergebnisse in den Benches erreichen. Da die CPU ja auch schon über 4 Jahre alt ist aber trotzdem immer noch treue Dienste leistet.


----------



## kingofjade (18. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Pass aber auf ist fast 31 cm lang, mess dein Gehäuse aus oder schau auf dem Datenblatt nach vom Gehäuse.
> Hoffe hast auch ein Netzteil das ausreichend ist.


 
in meinem gehäuse war schon eine inno3d karte verbaut also sollte eigentlich passen 
NT ist ein corsair 550 watt 80+ gold


----------



## PolsKa (18. Januar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ganz spontan sagen, wie ich bei Flash, Divx und Xvid die Hardwarebeschleunigung ausschalten kann. Ich habe mich damit noch nie auseinander gesetzt.


 
zb bei youtube rechts klick auf das Bild,dann unter Anzeige den hacken rausnehmen


----------



## Euda (18. Januar 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo ggf. Vergleichswerte zwischen einer R290X @1150MHz+ mit einer stark übertakteten GTX 780 vom Schlage Classified?


----------



## kingofjade (18. Januar 2014)

schon wieder billiger geworden 4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC Battlefield
kann eh nicht meeeheehr warten :@


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. Januar 2014)

kingofjade schrieb:


> schon wieder 4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC Battlefield
> kann eh nicht meeeheehr warten :@


Was möchtest du uns damit sagen? Wie "schon wieder"?


----------



## kingofjade (18. Januar 2014)

Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Was möchtest du uns damit sagen? Wie "schon wieder"?


 
hab ein paar worte vergessen


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. Januar 2014)

Ahh, jezt ergibt es einen Sinn.
Hast du sie somit bestellt, da sie nochmal preiswerter geworden ist und du eh nicht mehr warten kannst?


----------



## kingofjade (18. Januar 2014)

Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Ahh, jezt ergibt es einen Sinn.
> Hast du sie somit bestellt, da sie nochmal preiswerter geworden ist und du eh nicht mehr warten kannst?


Also haben will ich die schon gerne nur sollte ich sie jetzt bestellen oder lieber noch einen Tag warten? 24h stunden kann ich noch durchhalten aber länger auf keinen Fall


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. Januar 2014)

Wenn es genau diese Karte sein soll, dann wird sich das Warten zwar nicht lohnen aber ggf. negativ auswirken.
Ob du nun heute Abend oder morgen Abend bestellst, wird in der Schnelligkeit der Abwicklung im Shop bzw. beim Versand nichts ausmachen,
denn vor Montag geht die Karte eh nicht raus, aber es könnte sein, dass bei der geringen Stückzahl von 5 morgen keine Karten mehr auf Lager sind und es sich dann noch länger hinzieht.


----------



## kingofjade (18. Januar 2014)

Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Wenn es genau diese Karte sein soll, dann wird sich das Warten zwar nicht lohnen aber ggf. negativ auswirken.
> Ob du nun heute Abend oder morgen Abend bestellst, wird in der Schnelligkeit der Abwicklung im Shop bzw. beim Versand nichts ausmachen,
> denn vor Montag geht die Karte eh nicht raus, aber es könnte sein, dass bei der geringen Stückzahl von 5 morgen keine Karten mehr auf Lager sind und es sich dann noch länger hinzieht.


Ich hole selbst ab deswegen spielt es vom zeitlichen her keine Rolle ob heute oder morgen ^^ Allerdings frage ich mich ob die Karte morgen abend teuerer oder eher billiger ist!?


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. Januar 2014)

Laut Preistrend war sie vor ca. 10 Tagen schonmal bei 483,94 € aber wegen den paar Euro würde ich es nicht riskieren, dass sie morgen Abend wieder alle raus sind.


----------



## kingofjade (18. Januar 2014)

Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Laut Preistrend war sie vor ca. 10 Tagen schonmal bei 483,94 € aber wegen den paar Euro würde ich es nicht riskieren, dass sie morgen Abend wieder alle raus sind.


 gut dann bestell ich jetzt einfach


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (18. Januar 2014)

Klar, ich glaube nicht, dass sie bis morgen Abend nochmal wesentlich günstiger wird. (2-5€ sind immer möglich, aber das ist ja echt egal oder)


----------



## Duvar (18. Januar 2014)

Nimm doch die non X version für 100€ weniger. Sind doch eh nur 4% Leistungsunterschied auf selbem Takt.
Mix Computerversand GmbH


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Januar 2014)

Bestell nachts bei Mindfactory - Gratisverand


----------



## kingofjade (18. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bestell nachts bei Mindfactory - Gratisverand


ich bin bekennender Selbstabholer 



Duvar schrieb:


> Nimm doch die non X version für 100€ weniger. Sind doch eh nur 4% Leistungsunterschied auf selbem Takt.
> Mix Computerversand GmbH


 
was ist denn mit der hier? http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-battlefield-4-edition-11227-00-50g-a1048419.html 
Die ist ja angeblich so viel besser als die windforce!? Laut mindfactory am Donnerstag da (hoffe das stimmt auch endlich mal.. nicht das alle Karten schon von vorbestellern weggegeiert sind)


----------



## Marvin82 (18. Januar 2014)

Nicht nur angeblich.
Der Windforce kuhler wurde nicht fur die R9 karten gemacht ... nur passend gemacht. Mehr schlecht als recht.. ehr ist definitiv besser als Referenz aber die Kühlleistung des Windforce wird leider nicht komplett ausgeschöpft . Aber angeblich wurden sie überarbeitet.  Vielleicht bekommst ja schon eine von den neuen.wobei ich noch keine neue hatte bzw eine überarbeitete .
Der der TRI X ist extra für die R9 entworfen und gemacht ...


----------



## etar (18. Januar 2014)

Das einzige was an den Windforce überarbeitet wurde ist das Bios der Karte. Ist sicherlich keine schlechte Karte und Leute die nicht übertakten werden sicherlich auch kein untschied zu den anderen Customs merken.
Ansonsten halt die Tri x kaufen, da hat man noch mehr Spielraum für oc und schön leise bekommt man die Dinger mit undervolten auch.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Januar 2014)

etar schrieb:


> Das einzige was an den Windforce überarbeitet wurde ist das Bios der Karte. Ist sicherlich keine schlechte Karte und Leute die nicht übertakten werden sicherlich auch kein untschied zu den anderen Customs merken.
> Ansonsten halt die Tri x kaufen, da hat man noch mehr Spielraum für oc und schön leise bekommt man die Dinger mit undervolten auch.



Der Kühler wurde überarbeitet...


----------



## etar (18. Januar 2014)

Wo hast du den das gelesen...

*edit

ComputerBase z.b. schreibt dazu 



> Gigabyte hat ComputerBase ein zweites Muster der Grafikkarte zur Verfügung gestellt, die identisch zu allen in den Handel gekommenen Varianten sein soll. Wo liegen die Unterschiede?
> 
> Während zuerst davon ausgegangen worden war, dass der Kühler nicht völlig identisch ist, hat sich diese Vermutung als falsch herausgestellt: die Karten im Handel verfügen über exakt denselben Kühler wie die ersten Pressemuster.



Den Nachtest kannst du hier nochmal nachlesen: Gigabytes Radeon R9 290X WindForce im Nachtest (Update) - ComputerBase.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Januar 2014)

etar schrieb:


> Wo hast du den das gelesen...
> 
> *edit
> 
> ...



 hatte irgendwo einen Test gelesen, wo der Kühler angeblich geändert wurde.

Kann nur gerade übers Handy nicht schauen


----------



## etar (18. Januar 2014)

Hatten viele Leute so gedacht weil einige Seiten das als News verbreitet hatten das die Kühler die im Handel kommen bis dahin überarbeitet sind, am Ende kamm den doch nur ein anderes Bios. Schade eigentlich, der Kühler hätte mehr Potenzial.


----------



## matteo92 (18. Januar 2014)

So habe mir heute auch endlich eine 290 non X gegönnt. Vor lauter Vorfreude eingebaut und auf ein FPS Schub in Rome II gehofft. Treiber deeinstalliert, PC neugestartet und neuen Treiber installiert. So nun Rome gestartet und der erste schock. Hatte ja gelesen dass das Teil Laut ist aber sowas habe ich echt noch nie erlebt. Das ist ja abnormal. Naja hab ich mir gedacht isses halt so hauptsache die FPS passen. Aber nix da. Die Karte läuft schlechter wie meine HD 7950 . Afterburner zeigt auch an, sobald zwei Armeen aufeinander prallen taktet die Karte extrem runter und das bei 93 Grad 

Jemand noch so Probs oder gibts das schon einen Fix ?

Nochmal was ganz anderes. Wieso gibts einen 13.12 Treiber und eine 13.11 als Beta ? Ist der Beta Treiber an sich eine ältere Version ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Januar 2014)

matteo92 schrieb:


> So habe mir heute auch endlich eine 290 non X gegönnt. Vor lauter Vorfreude eingebaut und auf ein FPS Schub in Rome II gehofft. Treiber deeinstalliert, PC neugestartet und neuen Treiber installiert. So nun Rome gestartet und der erste schock. Hatte ja gelesen dass das Teil Laut ist aber sowas habe ich echt noch nie erlebt. Das ist ja abnormal. Naja hab ich mir gedacht isses halt so hauptsache die FPS passen. Aber nix da. Die Karte läuft schlechter wie meine HD 7950 . Afterburner zeigt auch an, sobald zwei Armeen aufeinander prallen taktet die Karte extrem runter und das bei 93 Grad
> 
> Jemand noch so Probs oder gibts das schon einen Fix ?
> 
> Nochmal was ganz anderes. Wieso gibts einen 13.12 Treiber und eine 13.11 als Beta ? Ist der Beta Treiber an sich eine ältere Version ?



Referenz Design? Ist normal. Sobald die 95Grad erreicht taktet sie runter


----------



## etar (18. Januar 2014)

matteo92 schrieb:


> ... .Wieso gibts einen 13.12 Treiber und eine 13.11 als Beta ? Ist der Beta Treiber an sich eine ältere Version ?



13.12 ist der Aktuelle Treiber. 13.11 Beta ist halt noch der letzte releaste Beta Treiber und älter als der 13.12, aber vllt wird der dort ja bald durch einen Beta Treiber mit Mantle und Trueaudio ersetzt.


----------



## matteo92 (18. Januar 2014)

Problem ist aber, dass die Karte nachdem ich konstant auf 60% Lüftergeschwindigkeit gestellt habe, nicht über 65 Grad wird und trozdem runter taktet 
Auch seltsam ist, das die GPU Auslastung nicht konstant bleibt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Januar 2014)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Problem ist aber, dass die Karte nachdem ich konstant auf 60% Lüftergeschwindigkeit gestellt habe, nicht über 65 Grad wird und trozdem runter taktet
> Auch seltsam ist, das die GPU Auslastung nicht konstant bleibt.



Welche ref oder Costum?


----------



## Bummsbirne (18. Januar 2014)

Wollte mir die Tage auch ne 290x zulegen.  Die Karte wird dann wassergekühlt. Ist eine vcore erhöhung nur möglich, wenn es sich um ne Asus Karte handelt? Geht das nur bei Asus oder mit nem Flash des Asus rom auf andere 290x er? Oder kann man nun schon bei anderen Herstellern die spannung erhöhen?  Wollte ungern flashen. Und sind alle Asus im Referenzdesign? Fakt ist, dass ich ne 290x im Ref Design brauche, wo ich die vcore erhöhen kann. Wollte die Karte so um 1200 MHz Gpu Takt laufen lassen. Wenns geht natürlich mehr. Danke schonmal an euch
 .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Januar 2014)

http://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeo...dition-axr9-290x-4gbd5-wmdhg-oc-a1049268.html

Musste nicht umbauen. Kein V-Lock soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Duvar (18. Januar 2014)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Problem ist aber, dass die Karte nachdem ich konstant auf 60% Lüftergeschwindigkeit gestellt habe, nicht über 65 Grad wird und trozdem runter taktet
> Auch seltsam ist, das die GPU Auslastung nicht konstant bleibt.


 
Warum lest ihr denn nicht wenigstens die erste Seite in der Grafikkartensektion? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html
Einfach mal bitte den Thread lesen, viele haben dieses Problem hier, diese Leute könnt ihr demnächst auch gleich zu dem Thread verweisen, wäre lieb, wenn ihr dies im Hinterkopf habt.
Somit wird vielen schnell geholfen, von mir aus könnt ihr auch den Lösungsweg kopieren und auf dem Desktop abspeichern und direkt bei der selben Frage, alles regeln für unsere Community.


----------



## matteo92 (18. Januar 2014)

is ne ref. Design von Sapphire. Die können doch keine Karte verkaufen, die Unter Last nicht richtig Funktioniert


----------



## Duvar (18. Januar 2014)

Selbst wassergekühlte Karten halten den Takt nicht konstant, solange man genannte Lösung nicht anwendet, ist also nicht immer temperaturbedingt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Selbst wassergekühlte Karten halten den Takt nicht konstant, solange man genannte Lösung nicht anwendet, ist also nicht immer temperaturbedingt.



Ja das kann sein. Keine Frage. Wenn aber der eine schreibt, dass seine Karte bei 95Grad rumhängt ist klar was passiert


----------



## denyo62 (19. Januar 2014)

servus, 

mir ist heute aufgefallen dass meine karte einfach ständig auf 1250 speichertakt ist .... auch wenn ich absoult nix mache ... das war vorher nicht so... seit dem gabs en neuen treiber und nen upgrade von win7 auf win8 .....   

jemand ne idee wieso weshalb warum ?


----------



## PolsKa (19. Januar 2014)

Hast du mehr als 60hz beim Monitor eingestellt? dann ist es normal


----------



## denyo62 (19. Januar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Hast du mehr als 60hz beim Monitor eingestellt? dann ist es normal



wenn, dann nicht bewusst ... wo mach ich sowas denn ?  im CCC ?


----------



## Cleriker (19. Januar 2014)

Welchen Monitor nutzt du?

Ja, im CCC


----------



## denyo62 (19. Januar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Welchen Monitor nutzt du?  Ja, im CCC



Dann werd ich da ma nach schauen.

Dell p2414h


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (19. Januar 2014)

Der Link zu Duvar`s Anleitung bzgl. des Hin-u. Hertaktens ist super, allerdings habe ich das Problem erst gar nicht, seitdem ich ganz auf das CCC verzichte.
Ich installiere es einfach nicht mit und alles läuft rund.
Für die Grafikoptionen nutze ich RadeonPro und für alles andere nur den Afterburner.
Klar ist natürlich, dass die Karte throttelt, wenn man den VSync aktiviert und die FPS-Grenze (z.B. 60Hz=60 fps) erreicht wird,
aber davon merkt man außer auf dem OSD im Spiel nichts, keine Ruckler oder so.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (19. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Aber IDLE eben lauter als AMD Referenz Design, - und dort NICHT regelbar
> Ein absolutes NOGO bei Sapphire Tri-X


Laut dem neuesten Test der Tri-X OC auf Computerbase hattest du wohl doch recht, und man muss die von Marvin gemachten Aussagen relativieren:


			
				CB schrieb:
			
		

> Wie der kleinere Bruder kämpft auch die Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC mit einer hohen Lautstärke unter Windows. Mit 36 Dezibel ist die Karte ohne weiteres aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse zu hören. Ein Blick auf die Temperaturen zeigt: ohne Anlass. Laut Sapphire ist eine geringere Drehzahl derzeit allerdings technisch nicht möglich, da der Lüfter bei jeder weiteren Reduzierung der Spannung die Lüfter nicht mehr anlaufen würde. „Wir suchen mit dem Lüfterhersteller nach einer Problemlösung“, heißt es.


Bei 1340 U/min auf den 3 Lüftern im Idle, ist ein unhörbares Betriebsgeräusch wahrlich nicht vorstellbar.
Im Idle läuft meine Ref.-Kühlung mit ca. 1000 U/min mit dem einen Lüfter, die ist wirklich leise.
Da ich kein Dauer-Gamer bin und mir ein ruhiger Betrieb gerade unter Windows sehr wichtig ist, wäre die Tri-X keine Option für mich.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Januar 2014)

Dies ist auch meine Bedenken zwecks der höherern Lautheit im Idle.
mein Rechner ist mit original 120mm Lüftern und Referenz Design kaum hörbar, mit Tri-X ürde sich dies ändern.
Da warte ich auf Besserung und schreibe mal Sapphire an...

Haltet deine R9 290 den Takt oder so wie meine um die 880 bis 920 Mhz so gut wie immer, für 1-2 Sekunden dann auch auf ca. 700 Mhz runter.
Mit Luftkanal ist die Lautstärke geringer, Untervolting -62 mV und in etwa 915 Mhz.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (19. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Haltet deine R9 290 den Takt oder so wie meine um die 880 bis 920 Mhz so gut wie immer, für 1-2 Sekunden dann auch auf ca. 700 Mhz runter.
> Mit Luftkanal ist die Lautstärke geringer, Untervolting -62 mV und in etwa 915 Mhz.


Ich habe die Lüfterkurve manuell angepasst, so dass sie immer bei ca. 91°C gehalten wird, so taktet sie bei voller Last nicht mehr runter,
hält den Takt absolut konstant, das habe ich bei Crysis 3, Skyrim, Ghosts und Metro:LL über Stunden getestet.
Ich musste dafür bei dieser Temperatur 55-57% Fan einstellen, was bei mir ca. 2800 U/min entspricht.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Januar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich da ma nach schauen.
> 
> Dell p2414h



Also ein 60Hz Modell.
Jetzt müsstest du mal in deinen Einstellungen schauen, was eingestellt ist. Manchmal wird eine 59Hz Option geboten. Wenn ja, würde ich diese mal einstellen und testen ob es eine Änderung bewirkt.


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Januar 2014)

Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Laut dem neuesten Test der Tri-X OC auf Computerbase hattest du wohl doch recht, und man muss die von Marvin gemachten Aussagen relativieren:
> 
> Bei 1340 U/min auf den 3 Lüftern im Idle, ist ein unhörbares Betriebsgeräusch wahrlich nicht vorstellbar.
> Im Idle läuft meine Ref.-Kühlung mit ca. 1000 U/min mit dem einen Lüfter, die ist wirklich leise.
> Da ich kein Dauer-Gamer bin und mir ein ruhiger Betrieb gerade unter Windows sehr wichtig ist, wäre die Tri-X keine Option für mich.


 sorry aber der tester bei cb ist bekennender NV fan 
also wie gesagt ich höre beide nicht aus meinem system weder meine Referenz noch die Tri X Oc
Und jeder testet anders aber wenn man mehr findet wo sie leiser bzw im selben level wie referenz ist was gibts da noch zu dikutieren?
wenn ich sage es ist so dann kann sich jeder selber raussuchen ob er es mir glaubt oder nicht. da mir hier sowiso keiner glaubt werde ich dadrauf auch nicht mehr antworten..
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X 4GB Graphics Card Review | Clock Speeds, Cooling and Noise
Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC Review (1600p, Ultra HD 4K) | KitGuru - Part 29
Sapphire Radeon Tri-X R9 290X OC im Test - Kurzvergleich [db(A)] (Seite 11) - HT4U.net
AnandTech Portal | Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Review: Our First Custom Cooled 290


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (19. Januar 2014)

@Marvin
Aber eines kann man nicht wegdiskutieren und das ist nicht subjektiv sondern ein Fakt:
3 Lüfter @1340 U/min im Idle sind in einem Silent-System sicher nicht als unhörbar oder nicht herauszuhören einzustufen, das kann sich jeder vorstellen.
Ich war selbst am Überlegen, wegen der hohen Last-Lautstärke auf die Tri-X zu wechseln, aber das Idle-Argument ist dann doch ein K.O.-Kriterium bei mir,
da ich sonst ein sehr leises System habe, würde mich das in Windows nerven, was die Ref. im Moment nicht tut (dafür im Game schon etwas).


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Januar 2014)

Warum müssen lüfter mit 1300u/min zwangsläufig laut sein?
Das kommt auf desinge an 
Ich hab nächste woche evtl mal zeit ein viedeo zu drehen da versuche ich die lautstärke mal auf zu zeichnen.


----------



## PolsKa (19. Januar 2014)

Klar sind die Lüfter mit 1300u/min umdrehungen laut  Muss aber nicht direkt am lager liegen,sondern auch an der Fördermenge der Luft.


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Januar 2014)

Gut ihr habt recht 
Diskusion Tri X geschlossen


----------



## PolsKa (19. Januar 2014)

Naja man kann die Lüfter im idle ja eh fixieren und einen niedrigeren Wert einstellen. Sehe keinen grund sie mit 1000rpm laufen zu lassen. Ich hatte das ref design auf 20% laufen, was dann recht angenehm war.


----------



## denyo62 (19. Januar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also ein 60Hz Modell.
> Jetzt müsstest du mal in deinen Einstellungen schauen, was eingestellt ist. Manchmal wird eine 59Hz Option geboten. Wenn ja, würde ich diese mal einstellen und testen ob es eine Änderung bewirkt.


 

ich scheine wieder ma zu blöd zu sein um das scheinbar offensichtliche vor meinen Augen zu sehen....... wo finde ich diese Einstellung denn genau ? xD

Hab auserdem die Karte mal mit dem Original 290 Bios von xfx gestartet.... hier bleibt der speicher bei 150mhz und springt nur ab und an ma fü ne sekunde auf 1250 ...
Mit dem Asus 290x Bios war der ja permanent auf 1250..

kann aber ja auch sein dass durch den Bios wechel auch der CCC auf Standard Settings runter ist und dass ganze mit den 60hz (wenn ich denn wirklich was unbeabsichtigt geändert haben sollte ) auch weider passt


----------



## Shooot3r (19. Januar 2014)

etar schrieb:


> Das einzige was an den Windforce überarbeitet wurde ist das Bios der Karte. Ist sicherlich keine schlechte Karte und Leute die nicht übertakten werden sicherlich auch kein untschied zu den anderen Customs merken.
> Ansonsten halt die Tri x kaufen, da hat man noch mehr Spielraum für oc und schön leise bekommt man die Dinger mit undervolten auch.



Meine windforce läuft nun nach anfänglichrn schwierugkeiten mit 1180/1400 bei +75mv asic ist 77, 8. Der kühler ist ganz passabel. Ca 72
nsch 3 Stunden bf4 . Kein runtertakten. Also gefühlt ist sie schneller als meine gtx 780 @1200 mhz. Im 3dmark perf. Habe ich 900 p mehr als mit der gtx aber im extrem ca. 90 p weniger. Was ist eigentlich diese aux voltage?

Ist der cru für downsampling auch für die r9 karten? Oder ist das treiberseitige supersampling eine alternative?


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (19. Januar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Naja man kann die Lüfter im idle ja eh fixieren und einen niedrigeren Wert einstellen. Sehe keinen grund sie mit 1000rpm laufen zu lassen. Ich hatte das ref design auf 20% laufen, was dann recht angenehm war.


Genau das geht eben scheinbar nicht - siehe mein CB-Zitat oben:


> Laut Sapphire ist eine geringere Drehzahl derzeit allerdings technisch nicht möglich, da der Lüfter bei jeder weiteren Reduzierung der Spannung die Lüfter nicht mehr anlaufen würde. „Wir suchen mit dem Lüfterhersteller nach einer Problemlösung“, heißt es.


----------



## PolsKa (19. Januar 2014)

Dann hat man eben im idle 30Grad,ist ja auch ganz cool


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (19. Januar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Dann hat man eben im idle 30Grad,ist ja auch ganz cool


Das stimmt natürlich, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "cool" - da habe ich mit meiner Ref.-290 nur 38°C bei 1000 U/min.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Januar 2014)

Kann man denn nicht mit dem afterburner tiefer gehen bei der Tri X ? oder eventuell ein neues bios drauf flashen ?


Oh sorry gerade erst die letzten posts gelesen ....das ja nicht schön ....kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das die lüfter nicht mit 1000u/min anlaufen sollen .... wollte mir die tri eigentlich kaufen ....aber im idle hörbar wäre echt schei.....


----------



## stimpi2k4 (19. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich meine Karte mit den stock Werten laufen lasse und den Lüfter auf 50% stelle komme ich nicht über 80°C (bei 16°C Zimmer Temp). Im Idle bei 50% sind es 33°C und bei 20% cs 39°C. Das nur mal zu der Leistungsfähigkeit des stock Kühlers. Lautstärke bei 50% ist schon auffallend laut. VRM Temp 1 ist Max bei 56°C und VRM Temp 2 bei 69°C.

Die Spannung ist nie Konstant da habe ich unter Last meistens 1,14V, verwunderlich ist die Spannungsspitze von 1,215V die tritt wohl nur für einen Bruchteil von einer sec auf. Muss ich nochmal genauer beobachten.
Im IDLE liegt die Spannung bei 0,961V.

Als Bios habe ich das normale Gigabyte drauf. Bisher noch nicht geändert.


----------



## black977 (19. Januar 2014)

@stimpi2k4

also hast du eine Ganz normale oder CUstom-> Windforce?

Hast du auf Mx-4 gewechselt oder irgendwas?


----------



## matteo92 (19. Januar 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> Das hättest du aber auch wissen können, wenn du dich vorher eingelesen hättest - stell den Lüfter manuell auf 65% und das Powerlimit auf +15, dann sollte der Takt gehalten werden. Ohne ein Custom Kühler sollte man kein Ref. Design kaufen


 
Was hätte ich wissen sollen, das meine 380 € teure R9 290 schlechter wie meine Hd 7950 läuft ? Das ist doch lächerlich das ich noch am Powertune rumfummeln muss damit die Karte mal richtig läuft ....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Januar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Karte mit den stock Werten laufen lasse und den Lüfter auf 50% stelle komme ich nicht über 80°C (bei 16°C Zimmer Temp). Im Idle bei 50% sind es 33°C und bei 20% cs 39°C. Das nur mal zu der Leistungsfähigkeit des stock Kühlers. Lautstärke bei 50% ist schon auffallend laut. VRM Temp 1 ist Max bei 56°C und VRM Temp 2 bei 69°C.
> 
> Die Spannung ist nie Konstant da habe ich unter Last meistens 1,14V, verwunderlich ist die Spannungsspitze von 1,215V die tritt wohl nur für einen Bruchteil von einer sec auf. Muss ich nochmal genauer beobachten.
> Im IDLE liegt die Spannung bei 0,961V.
> ...



Also meine giga 290 ging max 47% und das war mir eindeutig zulaut . Über 50% fast unerträglich finde ich.....vorallem im idle


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (19. Januar 2014)

Würde so ein Luftkanal wie bei den Referenzkarten auch bei einer Tri-X was bringen`?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Januar 2014)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Was hätte ich wissen sollen, das meine 380 € teure R9 290 schlechter wie meine Hd 7950 läuft ? Das ist doch lächerlich das ich noch am Powertune rumfummeln muss damit die Karte mal richtig läuft ....



Ich musste nichts ändern . Meine giga 290 lief auch bei 1050mhz @ default vcore noch konstant bei 1050mhz.


----------



## seisking (19. Januar 2014)

CrazyBosanchero schrieb:


> Würde so ein Luftkanal wie bei den Referenzkarten auch bei einer Tri-X was bringen`?



Eigentlich nicht da die trix ja kein Puster ist
Glaubt ihr eigentlich das die 290x costums bald so für ca 470€ zu haben sind?


----------



## black977 (19. Januar 2014)

Glaub ich noch lange nicht^^

Die guten werden schon bei der 500er marke bleiben... sonst wäre AMD bzgl P/L schön blöd


----------



## black977 (19. Januar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich musste nichts ändern . Meine giga 290 lief auch bei 1050mhz @ default vcore noch konstant bei 1050mhz.



Jede Graka is halt anders 

Meine 290X macht auch 1100mhz ohne runtertakten mitm Ref bei 55%

Überlege aber gerade auch mir nen Lufttunnel evtl provisorisch aus Pappe zu bauen und zu guckn ob das noch nen paar Grad bringt.. denn der Artikel ind der PCGH is ja dermaßen +++++++ hät mal gerne ein paar benches gesehen... (vorallem Temps...)


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Januar 2014)

Also mein Luftkanal bringt absolut nix, Temperaturmässig und sauge sogar bei 120mm  (Vorderer Case) Lüfter ein, zudem scheint der Temp Sensor am Ende der Karte zu liegen und da muss eine gute Anströmung unbedingt gewährleistet sein.
Muss checcken welcher die sein kann.
Lautstärke mässig bringt mir der 2mm Aluminium Blechtunnel schon etliche Vorteile, weniger störend!
Aber die Temperatur immer noch viiiieeel zu hoch, gut wären unter 90 Grad.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (19. Januar 2014)

black977 schrieb:


> @stimpi2k4
> 
> also hast du eine Ganz normale oder CUstom-> Windforce?
> 
> Hast du auf Mx-4 gewechselt oder irgendwas?




Ich habe die normal Gigabyte, am Wochenende ist bestimmt mein Wasserkühler da.

Wenn ich den Lüfter auf Auto laufen lasse wird die GPU auch 94°C warm und kann den Takt nicht halten.


----------



## matteo92 (19. Januar 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> schick sie zurück und werd glücklich


Werde ich morgen auch machen wenns geht im Ladengeschäft.


----------



## telmi (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

bin hier relativ neu im Forum bzw. nicht sehr aktiv aber ich habe auch ein Problem mit meiner neuen r9 290x sapphire tri-x OC, ich habe noch bis dienstag zeit sie zurück zu geben (zwecks 14-tage rückgaberecht) und deswegen hoffe ich das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Und zwar bekomme ich wie viele andere auch Bluescreens wenn ich aufn desktop bzw. bei youtube unterwegs bin was total nervt, ingame habe ich keine probleme.

Habe in der nacht zu gestern sogar mein System neu aufgesetzt da ich dachte es wäre ein Treiberproblem aber leider hat dies auch nichts gebracht.

Nun Frage ich mich ob es überhaupt Leute gibt mit einer r9 290 oder einer 290x die KEINE probleme mit youtube oder generell bluescreens haben???
Wenn es hier jemanden gibt (wollte jetzt nicht die 100 seiten durch blättern...) würde ich es nett finden wenn ihr mir das sagen könntet, dann würde ich nämlich noch mal eine neue r9 290x probieren zu holen bzw. gegen zu tauschen.

Ansonsten würde ich wohl eine NVIDIA holen (da wäre dann die nächste Frage, welche karte wäre mindestens genauso gut, wenn nicht sogar besser als eine r9 290x tri-x OC? - mir wäre BF4 sehr wichtig zwecks der Leistung)


Ich werde jetzt schlafen gehen mit der Hoffnung das wenn ich aufstehe mir dies beantwortet wurde, das wäre echt Klasse denn morgen habe ich keine Zeit um die Karte tauschen zu gehen, also muss ich das heute noch Entscheiden was ich nun mache.

Bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus, lieben Gruß


p.s.
Temperaturprobleme habe ich gar keine, die karte rennt maximal bei 75°C auf last und bf4 läuft auch sahnig aber die youtube-bsods nerven halt extrem.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Januar 2014)

Wohl ein AMD Software Problem , wenn gar nicht Hardware Problem.
Welchen Speicher verbaut, Elpida oder Hynics.
Denke die Blackscreen kommen vom "zu schlechtem" Speicher verbaut, bzw. dass dort die Spannung nicht optimal ist.
Dies ist auch ein Grund welcher mir zu denken gibt von meiner Fiepfreien, Blackscreen befreiten Sapphire R9 290 im verkorksten Referenz Design umzusteigen!!


----------



## matteo92 (20. Januar 2014)

telmi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin hier relativ neu im Forum bzw. nicht sehr aktiv aber ich habe auch ein Problem mit meiner neuen r9 290x sapphire tri-x OC, ich habe noch bis dienstag zeit sie zurück zu geben (zwecks 14-tage rückgaberecht) und deswegen hoffe ich das ihr mir helfen könnt.
> 
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich auch, bei mir waren es allerdings blackscreens die sporadisch auftraten.


----------



## Euda (20. Januar 2014)

Bei mir sind die Blackscreens einfach verschwunden. Mittels zu hohem VRAM-OC kann ich sie noch triggern, doch @Stock ist die Karte nun seit so langem befreit. Keine Systemänderung vorgenommen. *kp*


----------



## Shooot3r (20. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute schaut euch einfach mal diesen Beitrag an und die Links darin.
> Eins vorweg: GTX 780 DHS= 1046 Basetakt und die 780 GHz von Gigabyte 1020 MHz Basetakt und nun schaut euch folgendes an:
> 
> Die R9er sind nicht schneller, da in den meisten Tests der Boost nicht (vernünftig) berücksichtigt wird.
> Manche denken, dass die deutlich schneller sind als die guten alten 780er, dies ist aber nicht der Fall, je nach Modell und Boosttakt und der wird ja meist gehalten und wenn man paar Klicks beim Afterburner vornimmt, wird der definitiv gehalten.



Die r9 290 @ 1180 mhz ist zum größten Teil etwas schneller als die gtx 780 getestet bf 4 . Im 3dmark 11 performace sogar ganze 900 P mehr als die 780 im extrene ca. 100 P weniger trotz hin und her springen des taktes (1040-1180) die gtx lief glatt durch mit 1200 mhz. Im firestrike extreme liegt die radeon mit ca. 200 P vor der gtx.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1514558
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1569320

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1502257
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1569630

nur wieso steht da immer generic vga und die grafikkarte wurde nicht erkannt?


----------



## telmi (20. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Welchen Speicher verbaut, Elpida oder Hynics.


 
wo kann ich das auslesen? gpu z zeigt mir das nicht an :p


hier schreibt ein user das er eine r9 290 hat und noch nie bluescreens hatte, das gibt mir ja Hoffnung das ich evtl. doch nochmal eine r9 besorgen sollte mhhh


/danke reeper, noch mehr hoffnung


----------



## NX-Reeper (20. Januar 2014)

Hatte auch noch keinen. Meine sapphire läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## der-rote-graf (20. Januar 2014)

Also blue oder blackscreens hatte ich bisher auch keine, nur bei nem Takt jenseits von 1150 oder wenn der speicher 50-75MHz dazu bekamen
Hab elpida ram drauf und meine hat früher auch extrem gefiepst


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (20. Januar 2014)

Ist ein Crossfire mit einer r9 290 und r9 290x möglich?


----------



## Frontline25 (20. Januar 2014)

ja man brauch sogar die brücke nicht mehr
Ps = Achsoooo sry 290 + 290x nein da bin ich mir net sicher


----------



## denyo62 (20. Januar 2014)

telmi schrieb:


> wo kann ich das auslesen? gpu z zeigt mir das nicht an :p  hier schreibt ein user das er eine r9 290 hat und noch nie bluescreens hatte, das gibt mir ja Hoffnung das ich evtl. doch nochmal eine r9 besorgen sollte mhhh  /danke reeper, noch mehr hoffnung



ich hatte bis her auch  keine bluesceens ..   

das einzige problem das ich habe ist, dass meine karte mit dem ausus 290x Bios einfach immer den speicher auf 1250 taktet -.-


----------



## MaxRink (20. Januar 2014)

CrazyBosanchero schrieb:


> Ist ein Crossfire mit einer r9 290 und r9 290x möglich?


 
Ja, aber um microrucklern vorzubeugen empfiehlt es sich, der R9 290X das R9 290er BIOS zu verpassen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (20. Januar 2014)

Also Bluescreens hatte ich bisher noch keine, gerade beim Video gucken läuft alles problemlos.

Ach ja habe beim Flash-Player mal die Hardware-Beschleunigung ausgemacht aber der Speicher springt immer noch auf 500 MHz hoch. Erst wenn ich im Chrome die Hardware-Beschleunigung aus mache klappt es. Sind ja immerhin 30 Watt.


----------



## PolsKa (20. Januar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html

schau mal hier rein,so kannst du alles senken


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Januar 2014)

MSI R9 290X Gaming ist bei bekannten DT. OnlineHändler nun vorrätig und wir werden bald EnduserBerichte lesen können.
Nun fehlt nur noch Powercolor 3-Slot Version und die XFX Double Dis. Varinate und die HIS:
Dann sollte die Palette endlich komplett sein.

Somit fehlt aber immer noch ein Nachrüstkühler, optimiert auf R9 290/ 290X für die ganzen Karten im ReferenzDesign welche getauscht werden wollen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> MSI R9 290X Gaming ist bei bekannten DT. OnlineHändler nun vorrätig und wir werden bald EnduserBerichte lesen können.
> Nun fehlt nur noch Powercolor 3-Slot Version und die XFX Double Dis. Varinate und die HIS:
> Dann sollte die Palette endlich komplett sein.
> 
> Somit fehlt aber immer noch ein Nachrüstkühler, optimiert auf R9 290/ 290X für die ganzen Karten im ReferenzDesign welche getauscht werden wollen


 
Es fehlt noch Club3D und VTX3D...

Als sehr guter Nachrüstkühler wird sich der EKL Alpenföhn Peter 2 entwickeln.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Januar 2014)

Ja, wenn man Platz hat
Bin nach  6 cm am GehäuseBoden angelangt, daher für mich ein NOGO

Am ersten PCI-ex 16x ist mir einfach zu knapp an der CPU - bzw. dessen Kühler.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man Platz hat
> Bin nach  6 cm am GehäuseBoden angelangt, daher für mich ein NOGO
> 
> Am ersten PCI-ex 16x ist mir einfach zu knapp an der CPU - bzw. dessen Kühler.


 
So etwas wie du dir es wünscht ist nur mit einem Kühler realisierbar.

Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid (DCACO-V750001-GB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Januar 2014)

Habe keine Wasserkühlung und wird mir dann doch zu teuer.
Werde bei Sapphire nachhaken ob man den Tri-X Kühler käuflich erwerben kann!?
Dies wird aber auch gute 60 bis 70 Euro kosten ...


----------



## Shmendrick (21. Januar 2014)

@ATIR290 Hol dir nen Accelero Extreme 3 oder nen Mono Plus,denke das du den TriX Kühler nirgends kaufen kannst.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Habe keine Wasserkühlung und wird mir dann doch zu teuer.
> Werde bei Sapphire nachhaken ob man den Tri-X Kühler käuflich erwerben kann!?
> Dies wird aber auch gute 60 bis 70 Euro kosten ...



Das ist eine Fertige Wakü. Draufbauen und los geht's. Muss man nix machen.

PS: Einen Kühler wie Du ihn dir wünschst, gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben...


----------



## rossi1002 (21. Januar 2014)

Hat hier einer Angaben oder Werte zum Verbrauch einer 290 @974, @1000, @1150, @1200+ .
Natürlich das ganze Wassergekühlt und mit passender Spannungserhöhung.

2. Frage wäre wie weit man mit der Spannung für 24/7 rauf gehen kann.

Gruß rossi


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2014)

rossi1002 schrieb:


> Hat hier einer Angaben oder Werte zum Verbrauch einer 290 @974, @1000, @1150, @1200+ .
> Natürlich das ganze Wassergekühlt und mit passender Spannungserhöhung.
> 
> 2. Frage wäre wie weit man mit der Spannung für 24/7 rauf gehen kann.
> ...




1200 Core Takt
1250 mhz RAM
Afterburner Vcore +100 (laut gpu-z ~1,22v)
PT+50 

~220-260 Watt laut gpu-z 
Variiert halt, weil Vcore dynamisch ist.

Unter Wasser bei Max 
GPU Temp 45°
VRM1 51°
VRM2 42°

Denke das ist noch unbedenklich.


----------



## PolsKa (21. Januar 2014)

gpu-z zeigt doch keinen gesamt Verbrauch an?!


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2014)

Doch... Verbrauch der Grafikkarte.
Scroll mal runter, da sind 2 werte in Watt angegeben. Ich mein der “in“ Wert ist der Verbrauch.


----------



## PolsKa (21. Januar 2014)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der Wert stimmt. Habe den Valley Benchmark ganz durchlaufen lassen und bei VDDC Power In 155W gehabt (bei -34mV). Laut PCGH Einkaufsführer wäre es das Niveau einer 270x bzw 7950 Karte.


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2014)

Ganz genau wird der Wert auch  nicht sein.
Wenn du -34 mV hast wärst du Ca bei 1,07-1,09 v Core oder?

Bei welchen Takt? 

Edit:
Z.B.

P=UxI
W=VxA
1.211Vx150A
P=181 watt

Mhh ok schon etwas niedrig. 
Dann wird die ampere angabe nicht ganz korrekt sein.
Aber man hat eh vdrop etc. Womit man keine genaue Berechnung machen kann.
Ausser man nimmt sich ein Messgerät zur Hand.


----------



## kingofjade (21. Januar 2014)

wann kommt eigentlich endlich mal das xfx design?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Januar 2014)

kingofjade schrieb:


> wann kommt eigentlich endlich mal das xfx design?



2. Februarwoche war mal im Gespräch


----------



## Duvar (21. Januar 2014)

Hier habt ihr mal Haswell Prozessor Verbrauchswerte http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c1/500x1000px-LL-c1411aab_yxx.png (kein 4930k+, sondern bis einschließlich 4770K)
Wie ihr seht ab 1.29V bei der CPU steigt der Verbrauch extrem an.
In spielen Verbraucht die GPU mit +100mV und rund 1.25V auf der Haswell CPU rund 400W.
Beim Benchen Valley etc erreicht man Verbrauchswerte von ~460W, Furmark sprengt die 500W locker.
CPU mit 1.35V GPU +100mV Furmark Verbrauch = ~600W.

Bedeutet also, wenn ihr gerne übertaktet greift lieber zu einem, zB 580W E9 Netzteil von BeQuiet.
PS AMD CPU zB FX 83.. verbraucht deutlich mehr...


----------



## rossi1002 (21. Januar 2014)

Also ist man mit einem DPP 10 550 Watt doch gut beraten oder besser zum 650 Watt Exemplar greifen?


----------



## Euda (21. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Werte. Somit bestätigt sich meine Vermutung um nahestehende Vollbeanspruchung der mit 48 Ampere spezifizierten 12V-Schiene meines 'ollen Corsair-NTs unter zugesetzter Spannung auf GPU & CPU. Deutlich hörbar, übrigens - eigentlich das Lauteste im Rechner unter entsprechenden Bedingungen


----------



## MaxRink (21. Januar 2014)

Das P10 verkraftet temporär sogar 1KW. Hat ein "paar" Reserven.


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Januar 2014)

Jo 
Mein BQ p8 DP hab ich schon Bis 1.3kw belastet


----------



## Duvar (21. Januar 2014)

Es kommt drauf an, man kann nicht pauschal sagen JA ein 480W E9 Netzteil wird reichen.
Wichtig ist welche CPU kommt zum Einsatz, wie hoch werden CPU+GPU übertaktet etc pp.
Beim Zocken verbraucht man auch natürlich weniger als fordernde Benchmarktests und eine Sache gibt es auch zu berücksichtigen:
Will ich mein Netzteil sehr nah an seinen Grenzen laufen lassen, wird sie dadurch lauter etc pp.
Klar können Netzteile auch mal temporär mehr verkraften, nur wv ist temporär, wie schauts aus mit Spannunsspitzen, wird das Netzteil es packen, wenn ich mal paar Stunden querbeet über den Spezifikationen der PSU Benche?
Natürlich reicht ein P10 550W locker, nur wenn man es drauf anlegt, reicht es eben nicht, deswegen kommt es drauf an.
Ich fühle mich ehrlich gesagt sehr unwohl mit meinem 480W E9 Netzteil, weil ich vorhabe bissl forscher an die Sache ran zu gehen.
Mit einem 650W P10 wäre ich zufrieden, qualitativ hochwertig + Luft nach oben, da kannste auch ohne Sorgen 24/7 stärkere OC Einstellungen fahren, ohne dass das Netzteil nah am Limit fährt, denn dadurch werden die meisten lauter etc. Ich bin kein Netzteil Profi, als Laie wäre dies nun mein Denken.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Januar 2014)

Naja ein P10 reicht aus. Und für's OC hat es noch Reserven


----------



## Duvar (21. Januar 2014)

Welches P10, welche CPU, was für Taktraten, was für Spannungen?^^
Soweit ich weiß kann eine FX 8... auch rund 300W verbrauchen und die 290 ~400W, je nach dem 
Deswegen schrieb ich, es kommt drauf an wie wo was man nutzt.
Ihr könnt euch ja mal hier durch klicken, einfach weiter klicken im Thread und alles schön lesen [Official] AMD R9 290X / 290 Owners Club - Page 1468


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Welches P10, welche CPU, was für Taktraten, was für Spannungen?^^
> Soweit ich weiß kann eine FX 8... auch rund 300W verbrauchen und die 290 ~400W, je nach dem
> Deswegen schrieb ich, es kommt drauf an wie wo was man nutzt.
> Ihr könnt euch ja mal hier durch klicken, einfach weiter klicken im Thread und alles schön lesen [Official] AMD R9 290X / 290 Owners Club - Page 1468



550w I5 2500K @4,2GHz @1,25V

Eine R290(X) hat doch nur einen 8Pin & einen 6Pin - das ist mit PCI-e Strom Max 300Watt was da durchgeht... (soweit ich im bilde bin)

Was hast Du für eine CPU - rechnen wir mal mit den maximalen würde das grob an die 400Watt - absolut 450w gehen (ganzer pc) -> das P10 550Watt hätte dann immer noch etwas Freiraum... Und laut sind die selbst unter Last nicht


----------



## LiFaD1203 (21. Januar 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo schon einen Test zu der MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G? Konnte leider keinen finden. Brauch endlich eine Grafikkarte, denn mit der Grafikeinheit des 3570K komm ich nicht weit.  Eine von den 290er sollte es diese Woche eigentlich werden. Wenn die Sapphire diese Woche nicht zu bekommen ist wäre eine andere, ähnlich leise, alternative nicht schlecht. ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Januar 2014)

LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo schon einen Test zu der MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G? Konnte leider keinen finden. Brauch endlich eine Grafikkarte, denn mit der Grafikeinheit des 3570K komm ich nicht weit.  Eine von den 290er sollte es diese Woche eigentlich werden. Wenn die Sapphire diese Woche nicht zu bekommen ist wäre eine andere, ähnlich leise, alternative nicht schlecht. ^^



Die MSI ist doch erst ab heute erhältlich... Rechne morgen oder übermorgen mit den ersten Tests


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr mal Haswell Prozessor Verbrauchswerte http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c1/500x1000px-LL-c1411aab_yxx.png (kein 4930k+, sondern bis einschließlich 4770K)
> Wie ihr seht ab 1.29V bei der CPU steigt der Verbrauch extrem an.
> In spielen Verbraucht die GPU mit +100mV und rund 1.25V auf der Haswell CPU rund 400W.
> Beim Benchen Valley etc erreicht man Verbrauchswerte von ~460W, Furmark sprengt die 500W locker.
> ...



Also hab genau die Hardware und ein bequite e9 480

4770k 1,24v
R9 290 +100
Aquastream xt ultra
SSD
HDD
BR-Laufwerk

Durch alle benches gejagt und nicht mal annähernd das NT gehört.

Glaube also nicht das man für so ein SYstem solche Netzteile braucht.

Und das wenn die cpu auf 1,35v läuft, bezweifle ich das sie dann 140 Watt mehr verbraucht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Januar 2014)

Man sollte auch bedenken, dass das E9 Gruppenreguliert ist und das P10 jede Schiene für sich reguliert wird..


----------



## LiFaD1203 (21. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die MSI ist doch erst ab heute erhältlich... Rechne morgen oder übermorgen mit den ersten Tests


 
Ja ich weiß. Aber hätte ja sein können das es irgendwo schon was gibt. Könnte ja auch einfach bestellen und selber testen.


----------



## Duvar (21. Januar 2014)

Hier noch ein weiterer Verbrauchstest 290X PSU Power Output Tests
Wie gesagt es kommt drauf an, der hat zB bei Furmark 600W Verbrauch mit seinem 4770K + 290X.
Je nach Bios (PT1-3 Bios) kann der verbrauch richtig extrem steigen.
Ab 1.3V aufwärst bei der CPU steigt der Verbrauch enorm an.


----------



## z4x (21. Januar 2014)

Lol zieht euch mal die komments auf facebook zum alienware post rein,dass jetzt auch die r9 290x verfügbar in den pcs ist.

Da merkt man auch wie viel ahnung das unwissende Volk hat, einer meint sogar "aus erfahrung" das eine r9 290x schlechter ist als eine gtx 650.....

Aber wieso genau alienware das ref design R
einbaut versteh Ich net so ganz...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier noch ein weiterer Verbrauchstest 290X PSU Power Output Tests
> Wie gesagt es kommt drauf an, der hat zB bei Furmark 600W Verbrauch mit seinem 4770K + 290X.
> Je nach Bios (PT1-3 Bios) kann der verbrauch richtig extrem steigen.
> Ab 1.3V aufwärst bei der CPU steigt der Verbrauch enorm an.





Dann musst du ein ein P10 750Watt nehmen...

Am besten einfach mal abwarten auf weitere Tests bzw die neue PCGH warten...

Naja wenn nächste Woche mein Mainboard aus der RMA kommt bestell ich noch die 290X Tri-X und dann kann ich's mal messen ob mein P10 550Watt reicht. Wenn nicht, kann ich es ja immer noch umtauschen 

PS: Hatte hier im Forum gefragt. Sollte reichen für den normalen Spielebetrieb.


----------



## Duvar (21. Januar 2014)

Nee das passt schon, nur so viel Spannung legen halt nicht viele an.
i7 4770k mit 1.45V wurde da angelegt zum testen, wenn du dann der GPU noch 1.412V drauf donnerst, dann haste halt extreme Verbrauchswerte, erst recht, wenn du zB Furmark startest.
Dies bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass man mit nem 480W Netzteil nicht zurechtkommt, hab ja geschrieben 400W Verbrauch beim Zocken mit mildem OC.
Für mich persönlich ist mein Netzteil zum Benchen auf jeden Fall zu schwach, werde die Tage sehen, wann sich alles abschaltet, falls ich glück habe und genügend Tri X Karten geliefert werden im Shop.

Edit: Hier mal ein weiterer Test mit einem i7 3770k @4,8GHz HARDOCP - Power and Temp Statistics - ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II OC Overclocking Review
Hier ist der Beweis, wieder 600W wenn man +200mV drauf gibt 
Steht unten im Text, am besten lasst es euch übersetzen vom Browser wenn ihr es nicht versteht.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Januar 2014)

E N D L I C H

Lufttunnel demontiert, hinteren Lüfter abmontiert und zugleich die Lüfterhalterung gebrochen, Na geil dacht ich mir, echt Genial    
Vorderen 120mm Lüfter auch abgenommen und andersrum montiert und siehr da:
War doch echt der Vordere Lüfter falsch montiert, War auspustend anstatt saugend verbaut und deshalb mein Hitzestau nach einigen Minuten und auch die beiden Neuen Coollink 120P hatte ich falsch eingesetzt, (Vorderen lüfter) deshalb hat jener wohl auch dauernd hochgedreht.
Gesagt - Getan.
Vallex haltet komplett den Takt be 87 bis 88 Grad Celsius/ Lüfter 49% --- Somit sollten auch 45% ausreichen für die Haltung des Taktes bei 947 Mhz.
Somit habe ich durch den Verbau der Garfikkarte ganz unten bereits eine Art Kanal geschaffen und auch die 1060 Mhz werden mit 91-92 Grad konstant gehalten bei 49% Lüfterspeed.
Nun kann ich endlich ruhig schlafen und die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X bereitet mir keine Sorgen mehr,- brauch ich nimmer!

Metro Last Light werden auch die 1060 Mhz gehalten, Lüfter auf 49%  - PowerTune  +25%
Mit 45% halte ich recht knapp zu 925 Mmhz den Max. Takt des Referenz Design
Alos sooo schlecht ist nun der Lüfter gar nimmer  

*Fazit:*
Sapphire BF4 Edition mit BF4 Key ----> an Cousin weitergegeben.
Schlussendlich inkl. Nachnahme 340 Euro bezahlt
Karte haltet nun endlich Ihren maximalen Takt  (947 Mhz)
Fiepfrei, zum Glück
KEINE Blackscreens, welch ein Segen
Lüfter noch akzeptabel bis schon relativ laut 
Knapp 100 Euro billiger als Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X


*Zocke schon gut 1 Monat*, 
auch wenn Stress pur durch Tunnelnachbau, Coollink 120P Lüfterkauf, unendliche Settings gefahren und Nervenaufreibung zwecks dauernder Taktreduzierung udg.

DAS Wichtigste:  *Bin endlich zufrieden!!*


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Januar 2014)

Habe aber auch keine Tri-X Karte, sondern lediglich das Standard AMD Referenz Design!


----------



## Schmenki (22. Januar 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> Ein Lufttunnel für die Tri X ist völliger Blödsimm xD
> So etwas macht nur bei den normalen Staubsaugerreferenzdesigns Sinn!


 
Er hatte sich nur um die Tri-X gedanken gemacht weil seine Referenz-Karte nicht so gut lief und laut war


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Eine gespenstige Ruhe hier 

Hat schon jemand einen Test/Review zur MSI R290X? Bin schon seit Stunden im Internet unterwegs und hab bis jetzt nix gefunden


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Meinst du die Gaming? Die soll laut werden, nur die Tri-X ist bisher einigermaßen leise. Werde mir morgen auch erstmal eine Tri-X bestellen, mal sehen ob die mir zu sagt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Meinst du die Gaming? Die soll laut werden, nur die Tri-X ist bisher einigermaßen leise. Werde mir morgen auch erstmal eine Tri-X bestellen, mal sehen ob die mir zu sagt


 
Na mal sehen. Bin vor allem auf die PCS+ gespannt


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Die könnte auch Interessant werden. Lohnen sich eigentlich die 7€ Aufpreis für die Bf4 Edition? Oder bekommt man für den Key nichts mehr?


----------



## hwk (22. Januar 2014)

Also eigentlich soll die MSI R9 290(x) Gaming relativ leise sein (sogar auf 100%), zu leise, die Lüfter bewegen wohl nicht genug Luft, so dass die Temps da relativ "hoch" gehen können nach einiger Zeit Auslastung.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

So wie ich das sehe, ist das der gleiche Kühler, der auch auf der GTX 7x0 ist, da die AMD aber wärmer wird, muss er mehr aufdrehen, aber ob er bei sehr hohen Umdrehungen noch leise ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## hwk (22. Januar 2014)

Naja es ist NICHT der gleiche Kühler... er wurde überarbeitet. Und was ich oben geschrieben hab sind Erfahrungen von Nutzern aus dem OCUK Forum MSI 290/290X Gaming Edition Thread - Page 3 - Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Da habe ich was anderes gelesen  Wie siehts denn mit den Temps vom Vram aus?


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Da habe ich was anderes gelesen  Wie siehts denn mit den Temps vom Vram aus?


 
Je mehr Spannung, desto schlimmer. @ stock ist der heißere unter 70°C soweit ich weiß. Weiss es nicht mehr genau...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Es geht in die heiße Runde 

PS: @Duvar ich hol mir doch ein P10 650W. Nur als Nummer sicher falls ich mal bisschen OC versuche


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Je mehr Spannung, desto schlimmer.


 
Bei der Tri X wurde das mit dem VRam doch durch eine Art Frontblade gelöst oder?



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> PS: @Duvar ich hol mir doch ein P10 650W. Nur als Nummer sicher falls ich mal bisschen OC versuche



Habe ein P10 750 Watt, das dürfte doch für 2 Tri X mit leichtem Oc und einem i5 4670k mit OC reichen oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Bei der Tri X wurde das mit dem VRam doch durch eine Art Frontblade gelöst oder?


 
In der Tat. Finde ich auch richtig so..


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Ok ich kläre euch mal bissl auf. Ein Sapphire Mitarbeiter hat extra nachgefragt wegen der VRM Geschichte, ihm wurde von entsprechender Stelle mitgeteilt, dass die VRM Kühlung nicht optimal gelöst ist und das die bei den nächsten erscheinenden Karten diesen Punkt besonders beachten werden, er meinte das Referenzdesign löst dies besser, er ging da noch ins Detail wieso weshalb etc, weiß das aber net mehr genau.
Dies bedeutet nun nicht, dass der Tri X Kühler schlecht kühlt, der hat mehr cooling Power wie die MSI.
Die Tri X erreicht @ 1.412V angelegter Spannung und OC die VRM Temp auf 90 zu halten unter Volllast, nur auf kosten der Lautstärke, denn dies packt der nur mit 100% Fanspeed. GPU Temp war soweit ich mich erinnere bei 80°C mit diesen Einstellungen.

Die Gaming hält die GPU auf 90-94°C mit dieser Spannung und 100% Fanspeed, aber ohne dass die GPU übertaktet wurde.
Gibbo sagt dazu, dass die Gaming auf 100% Fanspeed in etwa die lautstärke aufweist, welche der Referenzkühler mit ca 40% rum erreicht.
Ihr könnt ja mal seine Beiträge dazu lesen ab post 251 MSI 290/290X Gaming Edition Thread - Page 9 - Overclockers UK Forums
Die Gaming ist auch gut, da kann man durchaus zugreifen, ich sage mal 3-4 Gründe für die Gaming im vgl zur Tri X.

1. Sehr leise auch mit höheren Fanspeeds.
2. 1 Jahr länger Garantie als die Sapphire (2 vs 3 Jahre)
3. Backplate
4. Kürzer wie die Tri X

Alles in allem schlägt sich der Tri X Kühler besser, denn auch der ist leise, desweiteren habe ich gelesen, dass die Tri X bessere Komponenten verbaut hat (Tri X nutzt das Referenz PCB)
MSI soll da irgendwo (weiß net mehr welches Bauteil, hatte iwas mit der Spannung zu tun) gespart haben und minderwertigere Komponenten verbaut haben, abgesehen davon, soll es auch die selben Bauteile verwendet haben.
Die Lightning soll hier die besseren Komponenten verbaut bekommen, die gaming Variante ist logischerweise die Karte für Leute die nicht sooo viel ausgeben wollen, genauso wird es bei Sapphire und ihrer Toxic Edition werden.
Das blöde ist nur, die kommen wohl nur auf der 290X Variante zum Einsatz und das wird sicherlich nicht günstig.

Fazit: Zum zocken sind beide gut genug und man macht mit beiden wohl keinen Fehler, die Gigabyte ist auch nicht so schlecht wie viele denken, fällt aber leider knapp hinter die genannten.

PS 550W sollte reichen Mensch, die knackste nur wenn du abdrehst und extremste Spannungen anlegst bei der CPU und der GPU (beide 1,4V rum).
750W für 2 solcher Karten finde ich bissl zu knapp, wenn du nur zockst und es nicht übertreibst mit dem OC wird es wohl reichen, die Frage ist halt, wie nah soll am Limit des Netzteil agiert werden, denn das P 10 wird laut soweit ich weiß unter sehr starker Belastung (nahe Limit).


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

So wirklich gut scheint ja keine zu sein :o Meine GTX 680 bleibt bei kühlen 65 Grad... Ab wann takten die AMDs denn runter?


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Deine 680 verbraucht auch nur einen Bruchteil von dem Strom, dies musst du auch bedenken.
+ die 290 OC ist ca auf dem Lvl wie 2x GTX 680er^^
Takten ab 95°C GPU Temp. runter.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ok ich kläre euch mal bissl auf. Ein Sapphire Mitarbeiter hat extra nachgefragt wegen der VRM Geschichte, ihm wurde von entsprechender Stelle mitgeteilt, dass die VRM Kühlung nicht optimal gelöst ist und das die bei den nächsten erscheinenden Karten diesen Punkt besonders beachten werden, er meinte das Referenzdesign löst dies besser, er ging da noch ins Detail wieso weshalb etc, weiß das aber net mehr genau.
> Dies bedeutet nun nicht, dass der Tri X Kühler schlecht kühlt, der hat mehr cooling Power wie die MSI.
> Die Tri X erreicht @ 1.412V angelegter Spannung und OC die VRM Temp auf 90 zu halten unter Volllast, nur auf kosten der Lautstärke, denn dies packt der nur mit 100% Fanspeed. GPU Temp war soweit ich mich erinnere bei 80°C mit diesen Einstellungen.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast dir doch gestern Sorgen gemacht. 550W reichen, aber ist halt knapp am Limit...

Wenn das stimmt, ist das schwach von MSI, weil auf der MSI die Military Class 4 Teile verbaut sind, die ja besser sein sollen... Auch die SpaWas


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Januar 2014)

Wenn aber das eventuelle, wiederhole eventuelle Spulenfiepen bei der Sapphire Tri-X nicht wäre, Jene Karte hat mit selben Problemen zu kämpfen wie die Referenz AMD Platine.
Daher ist anzuraten, wie meinerseits nun geschehen: 
Falls Karte halbwegs "HeißKühl" bleibt, KEIN Spulenfiepen aufweist und KEINE Blackscreens, zudem Hynics Speicher,- Behaltet jene Karte!
Zudem spart mal etwa 70 Euro, wenn gar nicht noch mehr  

Ein Austausch auf die Tri-X wäre bei Obrigen Negativen Erreignissen echt der Schuss nach Hinten
Auch bei uns in Italien sind heute die "Ersten TRI-X Karten angelangt, in etwa um die 25 - 35 Stück pro OnlineShop.
Preis ca. 405 bis 425 Euro.


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Auszug:

The PCB itself is a slight variation of MSI on AMD's reference design. The layout is identical, but there are subtle differences in component choices MSI made. For example, it ditches Coiltronics-made chokes for MagicTech. 


Auszug aus den Kommentaren:

Wow much PCB design they put a bit of metal on it and gave it 45-50A magic inductors to replace the 70A Coiltronics inductors that the reference design had.

Coiltronics > Magic in terms of current capability. Nvidia VRMs go boom when you push 1.5V through them this is true for the TITAN, 780, 780Ti(I suspect but have no proof as of yet), 680 and 770 but I have yet to hear of any AMD reference VRM going boom because of too much current draw so when a board partner choose a cheaper brand than AMD did it is not a good sign about the quality and durability of the VRM.

Quelle: MSI Radeon R9 290 Series Gaming PCB Pictured | techPowerUp


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Deine 680 verbraucht auch nur einen Bruchteil von dem Strom, dies musst du auch bedenken.
> + die 290 OC ist ca auf dem Lvl wie 2x GTX 680er^^
> Takten ab 95°C GPU Temp. runter.


 
Hast schon recht, aber wenn die Karte bei 80 ist und erst ab 95 mit dem Takt runter geht ist das ja noch ok. Bin mal gespannt, habe jetzt 2 GTX 680 @1,2ghz, mal sehen, was 2 R9 290 an mehr Leistung bringen  Auf dem Papier müssten das ja fast 80% sein,


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Hier mal ein wichtiger Thread, der Typ hat beide Karten Tri X und Gaming MSI Gaming 290 4G - First Impressions - AnandTech Forums


----------



## PolsKa (22. Januar 2014)

"MSI also cheaped out on components, using Magic inductors versus  Coiltronic inductors. They are rated to lower amperage; overclockers and  card abusers look elsewhere.

*Conclusion:*
This card will serve well in SINGLE card configurations where the  primary purpose is GAMING. It is quiet and with a mild overclock from  the factory will be better than a reference 290. However, I wouldn't pay  much more than MSRP of a 290 Reference card ($399) for one of these as  it is essentially a reference 290 under the hood, downgraded with  cheaper components."

Klingt ja echt toll  Da ist ja spulenfiepen schon vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Würde das jetzt nicht festlegen an der Aussage von diesem Kerl.
Im Endeffekt werden die sich nicht viel nehmen, klar die MSI hat erhebliche Probleme wenn es richtig heftig zur Sache geht, nur so wird auch keiner mit der TRi X umgehen 24/7, es sei denn man misshandelt gerne seine Hardware + steht auf 100% Fanspeed Radau. +100mV + OC werden beide locker weg kühlen beim Zocken und diese Settings werden die meisten nutzen die übertakten.
In meinen Augen sind beide gut und die MSI hat ja auch tolle Vorteile, die ich schon aufgelistet habe.
Die Karten an sich sind sehr gut im Vergleich zum Referenzdesign, bieten Top Leistung zu einem vernünftigen Preis  
Hier mal ein Thread der mich ne menge Weit gekostet hat mit dem raussuchen, berechnen etc. Zeigt gut auf, was man erwarten kann, natürlich nicht so viel wie dort gezeigt, aber auch nicht so weit davon entfernt.
Eine richtige Wasserkühlung ist einfach sehr empfehlenswert bei diesen Karten, wie man hier sieht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...250-vs-3-games-780-ti-ghz-1228-boosttakt.html Sorry bissl langer Beitrag dort, nichts desto trotz sehr interessant.
Ausserdem kann jede Karte Spulenfiepen haben, hat man ja auch zu genüge gesehen beim Referenzdesign.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Naja die Tri-X hat anderen VRAM verbaut. Ich denke deshalb ist sie etwas teurer.


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Tri X ist doch die Referenzplatine mit exakt den selben Bauteilen.

Auszug:

Lässt man den Blick jedoch vom Kühler abschweifen, finden sich keine Besonderheiten mehr ein, denn wir haben es vorliegend mit einer AMD Referenzplatine zu tun, bei welchen Sapphire also keine Eingriffe vornahm – zumindest nicht bei den Bauteilen. Es bleibt damit bei einer – relativ hochwertigen Umsetzung – mit zwei internen Stromphasen für den Hauptspeicher und vier für die GPU-Stromversorgung.

Quelle: Sapphire Radeon Tri-X R9 290X OC im Test - Impressionen (Seite 7) - HT4U.net


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Tri X ist doch die Referenzplatine mit exakt den selben Bauteilen.
> 
> Auszug:
> 
> ...


 
Ah ok. Also haben Asus und Gigabyte anderen Speicher verbaut


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Was ist eigentlich wenn meine Karte Spulenfiepen hat? Ist das ein Fall für Garantie?


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen (Onlinekauf) kannst du die Karte zurück schicken, ohne Angabe eines Grundes.
Falls das Fiepen nervtötend ist und NICHT NUR bei zB einigen Benchmarktests auftreten, sondern auch permanent beim zocken, dann schickste die einfach zurück.
400€ für Tinitus ist bissl teuer^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Das Fernabgabegesetz werde ich eh nutzen wenn mir die Karte(n) nicht zu sagen  und ich denke ich werde morgen gleich mal 2 Stück ordern, nicht, dass bei CF dann die Karten zu heiß werden und ich kann sie nicht mehr zurück geben


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (22. Januar 2014)

Zählt. Das Rückgaberecht vom Tag der beszepoint oder vom Tag as an dem ich die Karte bekomme?


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (22. Januar 2014)

Zählt. Das Rückgaberecht vom Tag der Bestellung oder vom Tag as an dem ich die Karte bekomme?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Zählt. Das Rückgaberecht vom Tag der beszepoint oder vom Tag as an dem ich die Karte bekomme?


 
Vom Tag des Erhalts an soweit ich weiß.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (22. Januar 2014)

Ok danke. Puhh hatte schon sorge....ich warte schon nin Monat auf eine Standardkarte -.-


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Genau mit Erhalt der Karte.
@ Quak: 2 Karten... die obere wird deutlich wärmer. Greif da lieber zu 2 Sapphire Karten.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Welche Sapphire meinst du? Ich wollte zur Tri X greifen... Aber ich seh mich schon wieder eine Wakü zusammenbauen -.-


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (22. Januar 2014)

Reichen 2 r9 290 für triple Monitor Gespann?   Und. Passen beide mit extreme iii auf ein h87 fatality?   Nir so als Frage


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Ja genau die meinte ich, normalerweise sollte man bei 2 Karten schon über Wasser nachdenken, denn die wird echt deutlich wärmer werden, es sei denn du bist Resistent gegenüber der etwas höheren Lautstärke.
Also mit stärkerem OC, wird die eine glühen 

Ja das reicht für 3 Monitore (Full HD Monitore), nur nicht sehr empfehlenswert die mit einer nicht übertaktbaren CPU zu fahren.
Da musste schon 4.5GHz anlegen um deren Potential ordentlich auszuschöpfen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe ja auch ein Tripple Monitor Setup, denke das ist aktuell das beste dafür. Aber 2 auf ein h87... Lieber auf ein Z87 mit i5 4670k wechseln.

@Duvar Ich glaube ich Untervolte lieber  alleine wegen dem NT ^^ Für Wakü braucht man bei 2 halt einen Mora, anders kann man die 700W (300 pro karte und 100 für CPU) des ganzen Systems nicht abführen


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (22. Januar 2014)

Oh ok...daran hatte ich überhaupt nicht gedacht . Wenn ich dir jetzt sage dass es ein xenon ist ...ist deine Aussage dann immernoch korrekt?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Ja, denn ein Xeon ist nur in wenigen spielen schneller als ein i5 4570, und der wird recht ordentlich bremsen.


----------



## rossi1002 (22. Januar 2014)

Ja, denn einen xeon kann man auch nicht übertakten.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (22. Januar 2014)

Das ist mir bewusst   ich meinte eher den Vorteil: HT


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

ca. 20% mehr in ca. 4 spielen  (C3, Bf4, GW2 und SC2)


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Nee noch nicht mal, ab Full HD Auflösung, so gut wie Null Unterschied Quak.
@ Trouble, natürlich geht es mit dem Xeon, besser wäre es halt wenn man die CPU übertakten tut bei 2 solchen Karten.
Hättest besser nen i7 4770K + zB Gigabyte Z87X-OC Mainboard haben sollen.
Leute die 2 290er haben, können es ja mal testen für dich, falls die einen 4770K haben, den halt runter Takten auf Xeon Niveau, FPS notieren und das ganze dann nochmals mit 4.5GHz.


----------



## m1ch1 (22. Januar 2014)

mal ne frage an alle die ne 290 TriX haben: 

ist die im idle echt so laut, wie es sich in den Tests liest? Dass wäre dann ein großes manko, da mir die lautstärke unter last (kopfhörer auf und sound drauf) recht egal ist, ich im idle aber am liebsten nichts von meinem PC mitbekommen will.

Oder bleibt mir da nur der weg über aftermarkte kühler (der Peter 2 sieht da ja recht vielversprechend aus)


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Ich kann es mir echt beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wenn es heißt, dass die beim Zocken @ 40% Fanspeed unhörbar ist, bezweifele ich stark, dass es laut ist im idle.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Ich kann zwar dazu nix sagen, aber es gibt ja auch noch den MSI Afterburner, wo du die Lüfterkurve anpassen kannst


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Nee das Problem ist ja, Computerbase behauptet, dass die Karte auf Minimum Fanspeed im Idle zu laut sein soll...
Meiner Meinung nach Quatsch, kanns euch aber demnächst sagen, wenn die die Karte endlich mal los schicken.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Karten vllt bissl lauter im idle mit einem Messgerät gemessen, nur in der Realität wird es unhörbar sein.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Achso, das wäre ja komisch... Wo hast du denn bestellt? Bei MF gibt's die wieder ab Morgen.


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Ja lieferbar soll die ja am 23.01. sein, falls nicht eventuell direkt stornieren, falls plötzlich 10 tage drauf kommen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Deswegen warte ich ja bis Morgen, wenn da steht, lieferbar ab XX.02.14 wird gar nicht erst bestellt


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Das Problem ist, man weiß nicht wie viele geliefert werden und es bekommen jene die Karten die zuerst bestellt haben.
Zur Not halt stornieren, vllt wird die Karte dann auch günstiger demnächst.


----------



## Xcravier (22. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe die Karten sind bald wirklich verfügbar ... ich versuche jetzt schon seit ca. 1 Monat eine r9 290 bei mindfactory/hardwareversand zu bekommen


----------



## Yakui (22. Januar 2014)

Ich warte auch sehnlichst darauf das meine Tri X ankommt. 
Bin gespannt auf die Leistung. Steige von einer HD4870 um.
"That's one small step for a man, a giant leap for mankind" 
@Duvar Hast maßgeblich zur Entscheidungsfindung beigetragen. Thank you


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Kein Problem, schaut euch mal diese an PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Cases, Power Supply -- PowerColor PCS+ R9 290X 4GB GDDR5
Auch nicht schlecht, ihr könnt euch deren folgende Aussage (offers superb cooling performance which is 24% cooler and 17% quieter than ref. design.) mal hier auf diese Tabelle übertragen ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II and Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X Video Card Reviews - Page 11 of 13 - Legit ReviewsTemperature & Noise Testing
Temps sollten ca bei 72°C landen und Lautstärke könnt ihr mal ausrechnen^^
399€ @ geizhals.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Ab wann ist die PCS+ denn im Handel?


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Denke die ploppen demnächst alle wie Pilze aus dem Boden.
Februar werden wohl alle verfügbar sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ab wann ist die PCS+ denn im Handel?


 
Ich schätze mal erste Februarwoche


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Nvidia bringt Februar - März ja auch neue Karten auf den Markt, wird aber im Preisgefüge leider nichts ändern.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nvidia bringt Februar - März ja auch neue Karten auf den Markt, wird aber im Preisgefüge leider nichts ändern.


 
Di "richtigen" Maxwell kommen denke ich erst später, nur die 790 und Titan Black Edition kommen im 1. Quartal, sind finde ich aber zu teuer.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Januar 2014)

ComputerBase hat Lautstärke Video aller 4 R9 290X und Tri-X 290-er Karten nun verlinkt, und ja! die Tri-X ist die Lauteste im Idle!
Denke so laut wie Referenz Design Lüfter auf 30%.


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Partnerkarten der Radeon R9 290(X)
Wird unhörbar sein im geschlossenen Gehäuse.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Januar 2014)

https://m.cyberport.de/p/2E23-13M/detail-zoom


ob die wohl auch genau so gut die gpu und vorallem die spawas kühlt wie die  tri x ? und auch so leise


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> https://m.cyberport.de/p/2E23-13M/detail-zoom
> 
> 
> ob die wohl auch genau so gut die gpu und vorallem die spawas kühlt wie die  tri x ? und auch so leise


 
Lies mal post 1184 dann weisste es^^


----------



## Velcon (22. Januar 2014)

Ich hab meine Sapphire R290 Tri-X gestern bekommen und auch ein wenig damit rumgespielt. Kurz zu meinem Set-Up: 

Fractal Define R4 
3570K @ 4,4 Gigawatts (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-77xulkB_U)
H100i oben montiert mit 2 Noctua Nf-F12 oben drauf aus dem Gehäuse ausblasend (laufen bei max. 950 RPM)
In der Front einen Scythe Ap-15 zum Stock 140mm, hinten den Stock 140mm und unten noch ein Scythe AP-15
Alle Lüfter über die Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse auf niedrigster Stufe
Der obere HDD-Käfig ist ausgebaut.
Pc steht unter einem massiven Holzschreibtisch etwa einen halben Meter weg

Hier noch ein paar Screenshots

einmal GPU-Z in IDLE mit Afterburner und Custom Fan-Kurve:

http://i.imgur.com/cc8cEny.jpg

Allgemeine Temps im Gehäuase:

http://i.imgur.com/jRVihf2.jpg

Und zu guter letzt noch meine GPU-Z-Logfiles von einigen Tests gestern, für die Leute die interessiert sind.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ze3dwbm9iqqbkwv/GPU-Z%20Sensor%20Log.txt

Hab gestern mal ein paar Sachen getestet.

Furmark 15 Min. Bench Test:

Max. GPU-Temp waren ca. 82° C bei 56 % Fan-Speed. Subjektiver Eindruck dazu: Nicht so lecker. Auf jeden Fall störend und mir persönlich zu laut. Ich sag mal alles bis 50 % Fan-Speed war noch zu verkraften.

Dann hab ich noch den Valley Benchmark laufen lassen:

Max. GPU-Temp waren ca. 74° C bei 46 % Fan-Speed. Subjektiver Eindruck dazu: passt. Der Geräuschpegel ist auf in Ordnung und es ist kein nerviger, hoher Ton sondern schön "dumpf".

Dann noch ein Stündchen gespielt. Und während dessen hab ich zwar nicht auf die Temps geachtet aber von der Lautstärke her war es wirklich kaum wahrzunehmen.

Kurzer Nachtrag:

Die Lüfter lassen sich tatsächlich nicht unter die ca. 1400 RPM bringen. Auch nicht mit Afterburner! Selbst mit einer Einstellung von 5% Fan Speed drehen die mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit weiter. 

Und das stört dann schon. Vor allem wenn man am Surfen ist und kein Headset auf hat oder Musik in Hintergrund laufen lässt. Also im idle verhältnismäßig doch laut. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das noch mit einem Bios-Update geändert werden kann.


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

4.4 Gigawatt? Haste deine Stadt noch mit Strom versorgt?^^
Danke für die Infos, passt ja alles dann, Furmark ist eh fürn A....
Hörste die karte im idle aus dem Gehäuse bzw ist es störend?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> https://m.cyberport.de/p/2E23-13M/detail-zoom
> 
> 
> ob die wohl auch genau so gut die gpu und vorallem die spawas kühlt wie die  tri x ? und auch so leise


 
Die ist, wenn man es Prozentual rechnet, lauter als die Tri-X


----------



## Velcon (22. Januar 2014)

Hab meinen Beitrag gerade angepasst. Unter Idle hörbar!


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Wie ist es eigentlich wenn man zB das Asus Bios drauf zieht, müsste man es dann nicht noch weiter runter regeln können?
Moment da war doch was von wegen, dass Sapphire dran arbeitet, da die Lüfter nicht anlaufen wenn man deren Spannung noch weiter senken würde etc pp.
Hmmm bin überfragt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Klar kann man per BIOS Mod die mindest Lüfterdrehzahl verringern!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Klar kann man per BIOS Mod die mindest Lüfterdrehzahl verringern!



Die Lüfter drehen aber nicht mehr an bei niedrigereren Drehzahlen...  Quak 

Sapphire arbeitet mit Hochdruck daran, eine Besserung zu bringen. Sapphire berät gerade mit dem Lüfterhersteller wie sie es lösen können.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Lüfter drehen aber nicht mehr an bei niedrigereren Drehzahlen...  Quak   Sapphire arbeitet mit Hochdruck daran, eine Besserung zu bringen. Sapphire berät gerade mit dem Lüfterhersteller wie sie es lösen können.



 scheint aber nur hier der Fall zu sein, bei anderen Karten ist das möglich...


----------



## Velcon (22. Januar 2014)

Also abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich selbst hab mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, da ein anderes Bios drauf zuklatschen. Das überlass ich erst einmal den mutigen. Wie gesagt wäre schön, wenn das über das Bios geht und nicht plötzlich eine neue Version erscheint. Gibt es für die Meldung über Sapphire ne Quelle? Hab selbst jetzt nichts gefunden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Velcon schrieb:


> Also abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich selbst hab mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, da ein anderes Bios drauf zuklatschen. Das überlass ich erst einmal den mutigen. Wie gesagt wäre schön, wenn das über das Bios geht und nicht plötzlich eine neue Version erscheint. Gibt es für die Meldung über Sapphire ne Quelle? Hab selbst jetzt nichts gefunden.



Nicht direkt. Werde Sapphire Morgen mal ne Mail senden und Fragen...

Naja mal schauen..

Denke aber, dass das nur durch neue Bauteile lösbar ist und nicht per Biosupdate


----------



## m1ch1 (22. Januar 2014)

Aber eigentlich sollte es ja recht einfach zu realisieren sein. Der kühlkörper sollte im idle theoretisch passiv kühlen können, und mann könnte dann bei 60 ( oder welche temp dann auch immer ereicht wird) mit einem 100% impuls anläuft, sodass die lüfter wie beim boot anlaufen können.

Und sapphire sollte ja das knowhow und die manpower haben um soetwas realisiern zu können.


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2014)

Ich kann aber echt nicht glauben, dass es sich störend bemerkbar macht im idle, in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse, es sei denn man hockt im Gehäuse, oder das Gehäuse ist ein Bananenkarton


----------



## Velcon (23. Januar 2014)

Das Gehäuse ist ne Apfelkiste und ich sitz im Moment drauf. Ne, Spaß bei Seite.

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass ich in meinem Beitrag rein subjektive Eindrücke schildere. Und zusätzlich bin persönlich schon relativ empfindlich, was solche Geräuschkulissen angeht. 

Sind ja doch immerhin 3 kleine Lüfter die mit 1400 RPM da lustig vor sich hin drehen. Egal was man macht.


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Ja wer extrem empfindlich ist und alles auf ultra Silent getrimmt hat, könnte womöglich was hören.
Ich muss das mal überprüfen die Tage, dann kann ich auch mal was zu sagen aus erster Hand.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Januar 2014)

AMD´s Referenz Lüfter dreht mit 20% und da ist ein DHE Lüfter verbaut, welcher mit 1050 U/min dreht.
Jene auf der Tri-X sind ganze 3 Lüfter und alle drehen mit 1440 U/min.
Sprich knapp 400 U/min mehr als AMD´s StandardLüfter.


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2014)

sind bei den r9 290 die spannungen frei?

bei meiner gigabyte windforce mit f3 bios krieg ich mit dem afterburner nichts geregelt. habt ihr ne idee?


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Kannste mal mit Trixx testen?  https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/
Will nur wissen, ob es direkt damit geht ohne Biosflash etc.


----------



## Shmendrick (23. Januar 2014)

Falls die Lüfter nicht regelbar sind wie ihr wollt könnt ihr euch ja bei Conrad nen Stecker Adapter holen und den Lüfter an ne Steuerung Packen wenn ihr den Stecker von der karte ohne abzureisen runterziehen könnt


----------



## telmi (23. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nicht direkt. Werde Sapphire Morgen mal ne Mail senden und Fragen...
> 
> Naja mal schauen..
> 
> Denke aber, dass das nur durch neue Bauteile lösbar ist und nicht per Biosupdate


 
hab denen schon 2 mails geschrieben vor ner woche und vor paar tagen, da kommt einfach null reaktionen von denen aber evtl. hast du ja mehr glück...


----------



## wick3d1980 (23. Januar 2014)

Mal ne Frage!

Vorab: Ich stelle die Frage sicherheitshalber hier, weil die Gefahr besteht, dass ich den richtigen Thread nicht gefunden habe und ich dafür keinen neuen (evtl. unnötigen) Thread auf machen möchte.

Ich erwarte, in den nächsten Tagen (hoffentlich, vielleicht, mit Glück, endlich mal) meine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X zu bekommen. Rein interessehalber wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob es bei der GK schon Infos zum OC-Potential gibt?

Hier im Forum (GraKa-OC) habe ich nur recht alte Sachen gefunden und mit Google finde ich nur Links zu Tests, in denen das Werks-OC angesprochen wird...

Danke vorab und vG


----------



## PolsKa (23. Januar 2014)

Hat nix mit den Hersteller zu tun..


----------



## wick3d1980 (23. Januar 2014)

Das ist mir klar.  Ich meine hauptsächlich den kühler. Die bessere kühllösung gibt ja mehr möglichkeiten im vergleich zum ref-design...


----------



## Shooot3r (23. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> sind bei den r9 290 die spannungen frei?
> 
> bei meiner gigabyte windforce mit f3 bios krieg ich mit dem afterburner nichts geregelt. habt ihr ne idee?



Habe die windforce auch. Musst im ab die spannungsregelung freischalten.  Ist einfach nur ein Häkchen setzen. Aber denk dran,  dass die windforce das templimt auf 80 grad oder so hat. Da ist auch nichts mit einstellen oder so. Ich habe das sapphireX bios aus dem luxx geflasht. Nun taktet die karze unter last auch nicht mehr runter.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (23. Januar 2014)

Sind die windforceKarten jetzt überarbeitet?   Weil meine ReferenzKarte. Wurde nun schon zum 2. Mal verschoben jetzt auf den 30.1.14.  Oder ist die msi empfehlenenswerter? Über die tri x hört man ja viel gutes...aba Grad im idle will ichs leise...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Sind die windforceKarten jetzt überarbeitet?   Weil meine ReferenzKarte. Wurde nun schon zum 2. Mal verschoben jetzt auf den 30.1.14.  Oder ist die msi empfehlenenswerter? Über die tri x hört man ja viel gutes...aba Grad im idle will ichs leise...



Windforcer hat nur neues BIOS. Die MSI soll auch gut sein


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist die Tri X erst wieder ab 30. lieferbar -.- Meint ihr man soll so früh wie möglich bestellen und warten oder dann bestellen wenn die Karte da ist?

Oder meint ihr es würde Sinn machen, oben eine Ref. mit ACX und unten eine Tri X Oc auf einem Z87X Oc?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Tri X erst wieder ab 30. lieferbar -.- Meint ihr man soll so früh wie möglich bestellen und warten oder dann bestellen wenn die Karte da ist?
> 
> Oder meint ihr es würde Sinn machen, oben eine Ref. mit ACX und unten eine Tri X Oc auf einem Z87X Oc?


 
Warte doch einfach. Der ACX ist aus meiner Sicht total rotz -.-


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Warte doch einfach. Der ACX ist aus meiner Sicht total rotz -.-



Ich habe aber keine Lust einen Monat zu warten...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich habe aber keine Lust einen Monat zu warten...


 
Achso ich dachte 30.1. 

Dann nimm 2 Windforcer


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Januar 2014)

ich würde auch warten .   ich warte ja auch


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Januar 2014)

Ich hol mir ne Ref.-design und pack einen Arctic Cooling Hybrid drauf.


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Januar 2014)

Gibt ja wieder welche, meine wurde heute verschickt. Oder ich hatte einfach Glück das ich nur 4 Tage warten musste 

https://www.hardwareversand.de/articlesearch.jsp

mfg


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Habe die windforce auch. Musst im ab die spannungsregelung freischalten.  Ist einfach nur ein Häkchen setzen. Aber denk dran,  dass die windforce das templimt auf 80 grad oder so hat. Da ist auch nichts mit einstellen oder so. Ich habe das sapphireX bios aus dem luxx geflasht. Nun taktet die karze unter last auch nicht mehr runter.


 
mit dem neuen originalen gigabyte windforce bios geht im afterburner aber nichts, auch wenn ich die häkchen zur freischaltung setze.

und templimit hab ich auf 90°C hochgesetzt, powertarget auf +50%, takte 1070/1275 und da wird auch nichtmehr runtergetaktet, mit dem neuen bios dreht nämlich der lüfter auch mal auf und ist dann aber auch hörbar.


p.s. mehr takt war in bf3/bf4 kein problem, aber bei world of warplanes resettet sich der treiber sobald ich 1100/1300 einstelle....


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Januar 2014)

Ach wisst ihr was, ich bestell die einfach mal, vllt hab ich ja Glück


----------



## Shooot3r (23. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> mit dem neuen originalen gigabyte windforce bios geht im afterburner aber nichts, auch wenn ich die häkchen zur freischaltung setze.
> 
> und templimit hab ich auf 90°C hochgesetzt, powertarget auf +50%, takte 1070/1275 und da wird auch nichtmehr runtergetaktet, mit dem neuen bios dreht nämlich der lüfter auch mal auf und ist dann aber auch hörbar.
> 
> p.s. mehr takt war in bf3/bf4 kein problem, aber bei world of warplanes resettet sich der treiber sobald ich 1100/1300 einstelle....



Hmm dann zieh mal das sapphireX bios drauf. Kann im hardwareluxx im r9 290 how to flash auf der ersten seite downloaden. Was hast du für ne asic?spiele bf 4 mit 1200/1350 auf ultra mit downsampling 2560/1440 fps sind dann zwischen 45 und 80. Was ist da bei den schärfeeinstellungen eigentlich für ein Standard?  100%? Geht ja bis 200. Ist das eigentlich eine kantenglattung?


----------



## hwk (23. Januar 2014)

Wenn du die Resolution Scale meinst, das is das spielinterne Downsampling.


----------



## JonnyFaust (23. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ach wisst ihr was, ich bestell die einfach mal, vllt hab ich ja Glück


 
Meine Tri-X wurde vom 30.1 auf den 23. auf den 27. und gerade eben wieder auf den 30. verschoben. Nice ^^ Mindfactory ist sich da wohl noch unschlüssig xD


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Nervt richtig sowas, glaub am besten direkt stornieren, warte nur bis morgen noch. 
Bei der BF4 Edition bei der Tri X steht noch 23.01... aber denke das wird auch wieder mal nix.


----------



## Grennith (23. Januar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Meine Tri-X wurde vom 30.1 auf den 23. auf den 27. und gerade eben wieder auf den 30. verschoben. Nice ^^ Mindfactory ist sich da wohl noch unschlüssig xD


 

Meine wurde gestern losgeschickt und kam vorhin an - 290 Tri-X... So viel zum Thema 23.01 :p

Grade am Treiber runterladen :3


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (23. Januar 2014)

Genau wie bei meiner Referenzkarte....wird heute wohl leider noch zsm. Mit accelero xtreme iii storniert


----------



## Flitzpiepe (23. Januar 2014)

Meine wurde auch schon wieder verschoben. Langsam reicht es mir. Was soll das? Ich habe vor 3 Wochen bestellt und bekomme immer nur mails mit dem Termin unbestimmt.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich hab erst gestern bei Mindfactory bestellt. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das mit dem 30.01 was wird. Wenn ich das hier so lese wohl eher nicht. ^^ Gab zwar auch welche auf Lager bei Alternate und ARLT, aber gleich mal 30€ teurer. Da warte ich lieber. Wenn es zu lange dauert und in der Zeit in einem anderen Shop zum gleichen Preis lieferbar ist, dann wird halt storniert.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (23. Januar 2014)

Ja genau das gleiche wie bei mir...ich jabe am 22.12.13 
Bestellt und sie wurde wieder verschoben -.-


----------



## JonnyFaust (23. Januar 2014)

Grennith schrieb:


> Meine wurde gestern losgeschickt und kam vorhin an - 290 Tri-X... So viel zum Thema 23.01 :p
> 
> Grade am Treiber runterladen :3


 
Von Mindfactory? Lucker...

habe vor zwei Wochen mit denen telefoniert und die sagten mir, dass sie für den 30.1 mehr geordert hätten, als es Vorbesteller gibt. Jedoch mit dem Zusatz, dass sie nicht wissen, ob die Stückzahl auch wirklich ankommt. 

@Duvar,

och, ich habe Zeit. Habe sie nur bestellt, um mal wieder etwas Spaß beim Benchen zu haben. Brauche sie nicht dringend xD


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Januar 2014)

Oh man -.-.ich brauche die Karte(n) eigentlich so schnell wie möglich... Vllt doch zur MSI greifen? Edit: die ist ja erst ab Februar lieferbar :o


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (23. Januar 2014)

Ich hab glaub ich Grad eine MSI fùr 384 Euro  gesehen lieferbar bzw. Auf Lager aber fùr mich eher uninteressant da kein bf 4 dabei ist


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

@Quak: Von Caseking für 415€?
@ Trouble: Da steht ab 27.01^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Januar 2014)

Wo wenn man fragen darf? @Troublemaker  @Duvar ne die für 380 von MF, habe aber erst zu spät gesehen, dass die erst ab 31. lieferbar ist... Und 35€ mehr?!


----------



## Ready (23. Januar 2014)

Meine ist gestern raus und heute angekommen. Hatte ich aber auch schon Anfang des Monats bestellt
Blöd nur dass ich erst morgen Abend wieder zu hause bin um alles umzubauen


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (23. Januar 2014)

Oh sry :/  erstmal mein gutes halbwissen dazugegeben .


http://www.csv-direct.de/artinfo.ph...gn0CaujaP39/YPFtE34j8Cby3glHQsiiVyVtCHC/44Q0=.  Hier


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Ok die BF4 Version ist nun auch erst ab 31.VORAUSSICHTLICH lieferbar.
@ Quak: Bei 2 Karten wäre die MSI Gaming wohl suboptimal, da die zu heiß werden wird.(zumindest eine der Karten)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ok die BF4 Version ist nun auch erst ab 31.VORAUSSICHTLICH lieferbar. @ QUak Bei 2 Karten wäre die MSI Gaming wohl suboptimal, da die zu heiß werden wird.



Na toll -.-

Ja die würde echt zu heiß werden... Ich überlege grade zur 780 zu greifen, denn bis man mal an eine 290 kommt wird wohl 1 Monat vergehen und so lange möchte ich auch nicht warten


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Keine Sorge bis zum 31. werden vllt paar Leute stornieren Quak, dann bekommste 2 Rückläufer 
Normalerweise ist es zu dieser Zeit eigentlich nicht richtig zu bestellen, denn der Ansturm ist groß und die Preise hoch.
In 4 Wochen vllt ~350€ rum.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (23. Januar 2014)

Ost denn die windforce ausreichend wenn man nicht oc?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Keine Sorge bis zum 31. werden vllt paar Leute stornieren Quak, dann bekommste 2 Rückläufer


  Da kommen echt Glücksgefühle auf


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (23. Januar 2014)

Ost denn die windforce ausreichend wenn man nicht oc?  ich seh schon wie ich meinen pc nicht vor meinem ersten 1000 Forenbeiträgen bekomme


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Windforce ist auch ausreichend wenn du bissl übertaktest, wird dann nur bissl lauter + hat 1 Jahr länger Garantie, die meisten haben 3 Jahre Garantie nur Sapphire 2 Jahre 
Die 780 ist ja noch teurer und es gibt nicht mal mehr 3 Games oben drauf + die 290 ist leicht besser, für mich keine Option.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (23. Januar 2014)

Ok danke...ich hätte eig am liebsten die powercolor


----------



## kingofjade (23. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Windforce ist auch ausreichend wenn du bissl übertaktest, wird dann nur bissl lauter + hat 1 Jahr länger Garantie, die meisten haben 3 Jahre Garantie nur Sapphire 2 Jahre
> Die 780 ist ja noch teurer und es gibt nicht mal mehr 3 Games oben drauf + die 290 ist leicht besser, für mich keine Option.


 
wenn du wartest bis die 350 tacken kostet kannst du dir dann auch gleich die gtx 870 holen
ich werde mir die 290x holen weil die zumindest teilweise verfügbar ist


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> ... Die 780 ist ja noch teurer und es gibt nicht mal mehr 3 Games oben drauf + die 290 ist leicht besser, für mich keine Option.



Dafür ist sie leise und kühler


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Na ja leise ist relativ, die Tri X kannste @ stock mit rund 1.5 Sone laufen lassen unter Last, wäre leiser als jede Nvidia Karte^^
Die 870 und Co wird sicherlich nicht vor Sommer erscheinen.
Kannst ja mal hier lesen: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Test: Endlich Stille auf Hawaii

Auszug: Der starke Sapphire-Kühler lädt primär zum Übertakten ein, wir loten die Grenzen jedoch in beide Richtungen aus: mit erhöhter und mit gesenkter Spannung. Nach etwas Tweakerei ist unser Muster der Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC zu 1.150 MHz Kern- und 3.000 MHz Speichertakt fähig - mit +61 Millivolt Kernspannung und einem Powertune-Limit von 150 Prozent. Nach einer Vierstelstunde unter Crysis 3 zeigt sich, dass diese Werte die maximale PWM-Lüfterfrequenz von rund 50 Prozent zur Folge haben, was in einer Lautheit von 4,7 Sone resultiert. Ganz anders im Undervolting-Test: Eine manuell gesetzte Drehkraft von 35 Prozent reicht aus, um die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X mit ihrem Standardtakt bei -31 Millivolt zu betreiben, die Lautheit beträgt in diesem Fall leise 1,5 Sone.

Zum Verleich: Die 780 Ti GHz Edition erreicht 4,4 Sone unter Last, also ist die Tri X übertaktet ungefähr so laut wie die GHz, ist jedoch die lauteste Version, nur auf dem Takt ist wohl alles lauter, die boostet ja mit Rund 1240MHz.
Die 780 Lightning ist 4.6 Sone laut, also auf dem Lvl der Tri X welche übertaktet wurde...
780 Gaming 1.6 Sone und die Inno i chill 1.9 Sone, diese wären auch die empfehlenswerten Modelle, aber wie gesagt, die Tri X kann mit 1.5 Sone laufen mit ihrem vollen Takt.


----------



## Grennith (23. Januar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Von Mindfactory? Lucker...


 
Habe am 3.1 bestellt und auch dort angerufen vor ner Woche - habe ja auf Seite 106 oder so hier im Thread dazu geschrieben :p


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Januar 2014)

Die Tri X ist jetzt auch die Ausnahme, eine Inno 3D IChill ist halt leiser und kühler, dafür halt 70€ teurer. Aber ich glaube nicht mal viel langsamer...


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Um genau zu sein, es kommt drauf an wie und mit welchen Games getestet wurde. Die Inno ichill ist exakt auf dem Niveau der Tri X 290, laut Tomshardware wenn du hier schaust http://media.bestofmicro.com/4/Y/417490/original/Performance.png
Die GHz von Giga ist ja bissl höher getaktet, die Inno mit 1000 MHz (Giga=1020) von dem her sollten die auf ca dem selben Lvl sein.
Da muss man dann halt abwägen:

3GB vs 4GB VRAM
BF4 vs Assasins Creed 
Leise sind beide, dennoch ist der ichill Kühler besser, aber dafür auch ein Klotz (2 SLot vs 3 Slotlösung)
Optik gewinnt auch die Inno mit Beleuchtung und Backplate.
Preispunkt AMD, da 70€ Aufpreis anfallen.(18% vom Einkaufspreis der Tri X)
Wer wird besser übertakten? Hatte paar Innos, da ging nicht viel, vllt hatte ich Pech, nur ich wette übertaktet wird die 290 vorne liegen, es sei denn mal kann die Inno auch 15-20% übertakten, was ich bezweifele.
Verbrauch gewinnt die 780.
Leichteres Downsamplen/PhysX Punkt für Nvidia
Mantle/True Audio Punkt für Tri X
usw usf

Alles in allem eine schwere Entscheidung, ich tendiere jedoch dazu, den underdog zu Unterstützen, da in meinen Augen die Tri X leicht vorne liegt, würden die preislich gleich teuer sein, selbst dann würde ich nicht sagen, ich nehme zu 100% die Nvidia.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Januar 2014)

Alles nicht so einfach... Wäre die Tri X direkt lieferbar würde ich klar zu dieser tendieren, wenn allerdings der Liefertermin wie jetzt immer weiter verschoben wird bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Auf was für einem Monitor zockst du nochmal? 3 Full HD Monitore?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Januar 2014)

Jap 3x FHD, das ist ja AMD meist im Vorteil...


----------



## PolsKa (23. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Keine Sorge bis zum 31. werden vllt paar Leute stornieren Quak, dann bekommste 2 Rückläufer
> Normalerweise ist es zu dieser Zeit eigentlich nicht richtig zu bestellen, denn der Ansturm ist groß und die Preise hoch.
> In 4 Wochen vllt ~350€ rum.


 
hast das nicht schon vor 4 wochen gesagt?


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall, VRAM wird auch so eine Sache, würde da lieber auf 4GB setzen in deinem Fall, vermutlich besser hinsichtlich zukünftiger Spiele.
Na Polska hab dir doch auch schon gesagt, dass keiner Vorahnen konnte, dass die Litecoin Miner weltweit am Rad drehen und das der VRAM Zulieferer arge Probleme haben wird.
Da ist halt der Fall eingetreten: Ein Problem kommt selten allen 
Und trotzdem ist das Customdesign für rund ~370€ zu haben, siehe hier: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
20€ Differenz zu dem was ich vor 1-2 Monaten sagte, passt doch. BF4 zieht bei einigen Karten den Preis halt bissl höher noch.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Januar 2014)

Sicher, dass 3Gb nicht reichen? Außer in BF4 komme ich in allen spielen ganz gut zurecht mit 2gb...


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Kommt auf das Game an und deine Settings, wenn man es drauf anlegt, kommste mit 3 Monitoren locker über 3GB^^
Schaut mal hier, wurde schon damals fertig gemacht  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...eis-von-350-euro-ist-heiss-4.html#post5822426
Die Karte kostete übrigens vor kurzem 328€ mit BF4 (zB die Gigabyte Referenz).
Will Entschuldigung


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (23. Januar 2014)

Habe mich jetzt endgültig dafür entschieden zu stornieren...nur meint ihr ich bekomme eine tri x bei mindfactory noch bis zum 31?


----------



## getsomenuts (23. Januar 2014)

ich weiss gar nicht was ihr alle habt! ich habe vor einer Woche bei, zum guten Preis so wie sich das jetzt entwickelt hat zugeschlagen bei Vibu Online, und habe heute meine Karte bekommen. 

Auch wenn der Lüfter beim spielen auf 38% rennt (1795rpm 69°C) find ich das absolut angenehm! Hab auch ein Fractal Define R4 man hört die Karte im idle aber das finde ich nicht sonderlich störend! Ich bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Kann dir keiner sagen, denn das Problem ist, es werden so wenige Karten geliefert, dass man nicht an die Reihe kommt bei der Anzahl der Leute, die darauf warten.
Alternate hätte die ja auf Lager für 419€, satter Aufpreis.
Ich würde abwarten, wenn sich die Tage bessere Angebote kristallisieren, dann kann man immer noch stornieren, so verliert man wenigstens nicht seine "Reihe".


----------



## m1ch1 (23. Januar 2014)

Gibts eig iwo schon Tests oä zur Powercolor PCS+?

Da die gerade recht günstig (380ink versand) bei Hardwareversand angeboten wurde (leider versanddauer über 7 tage) hab ich mir mal eine reserviert. 

Sollte dank 2,5slot und 3 lüfter recht leise/kühl bleiben, und da powercolor nur AMD karten herstellt kann es ja kein so eine schlechte sache wie bei ASUS/Gigabyte sein.


----------



## kingofjade (23. Januar 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Gibts eig iwo schon Tests oä zur Powercolor PCS+?
> 
> Da die gerade recht günstig (380ink versand) bei Hardwareversand angeboten wurde (leider versanddauer über 7 tage) hab ich mir mal eine reserviert.
> 
> Sollte dank 2,5slot und 3 lüfter recht leise/kühl bleiben, und da powercolor nur AMD karten herstellt kann es ja kein so eine schlechte sache wie bei ASUS/Gigabyte sein.


 
ich glaub die powercolor ist ein geheimtipp!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Januar 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Gibts eig iwo schon Tests oä zur Powercolor PCS+?
> 
> Da die gerade recht günstig (380ink versand) bei Hardwareversand angeboten wurde (leider versanddauer über 7 tage) hab ich mir mal eine reserviert.
> 
> Sollte dank 2,5slot und 3 lüfter recht leise/kühl bleiben, und da powercolor nur AMD karten herstellt kann es ja kein so eine schlechte sache wie bei ASUS/Gigabyte sein.


 
Die Powercooler PCS+ wird höhst wahrscheinlich Mitte Februar erscheinen.


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Ich habe gestern schon was zu der gepostet, die sollte auch bei knapp 72°C rum landen, jedoch bissl lauter sein als die Tri X. Schaut auf deren Homepage, da steht was zu den Temps und zur Lautstärke, dass die so und soviel % kühler/leiser ist, dies könnt ihr dann umrechnen, wie gesagt bei der Temp kommt man da auch ca 72°C.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (23. Januar 2014)

Natoll jetzt ist die tri x auch bei alternate fùr 419 Euro nichmehr lagernd ....was mach ich jetzt ?


----------



## Flitzpiepe (23. Januar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nicht was ihr alle habt! ich habe vor einer Woche bei, zum guten Preis so wie sich das jetzt entwickelt hat zugeschlagen bei Vibu Online, und habe heute meine Karte bekommen.
> 
> Auch wenn der Lüfter beim spielen auf 38% rennt (1795rpm 69°C) find ich das absolut angenehm! Hab auch ein Fractal Define R4 man hört die Karte im idle aber das finde ich nicht sonderlich störend! Ich bin sehr zufrieden!



Das ist eben auch das Problem. Einige bestellten teils schon im Dezember und warten immer noch. Es scheint die Bestellungen werden nicht nach Eingang, sondern willkürlich oder zufällig bearbeitet. Für dich freut es mich, ehrlich. Aber ich bin stocksauer darüber, zumal ich gar keine Karte habe momentan und mir fast die Finger breche beim Tippen auf einem Netbook. Also Cyberport solltet ihr meiden


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Januar 2014)

Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Das ist eben auch das Problem. Einige bestellten teils schon im Dezember und warten immer noch. Es scheint die Bestellungen werden nicht nach Eingang, sondern willkürlich oder zufällig bearbeitet. Für dich freut es mich, ehrlich. Aber ich bin stocksauer darüber, zumal ich gar keine Karte habe momentan und mir fast die Finger breche beim Tippen auf einem Netbook. Also Cyberport solltet ihr meiden


 
Cyberport ist top 

Naja die Nachfrage nach der 290 ist auch extrem hoch. Auch durch die Miner. Die bestellen gleich mal 4 Stück


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (23. Januar 2014)

Lohnen sich evtl 2 r9 270x mehr?  Jezz ist nichmal die windforce lieferbar -.-


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

2 Krücken vs einer Top Karte lohnt sich nie.
Kannst ja zur 780 greifen. 
Beste Alternative:MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 780 Sparfuchs PCGH


----------



## Flitzpiepe (23. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Lohnen sich evtl 2 r9 270x mehr?  Jezz ist nichmal die windforce lieferbar -.-


Echt wie zu Ostzeiten, man man man......


----------



## Ausrasta (23. Januar 2014)

Ich besitze die r290 tri-x oc. Bei mir liegt die Grenze beim Gpu bei 1200Mhz.


----------



## JonnyFaust (23. Januar 2014)

Ausrasta schrieb:


> Ich besitze die r290 tri-x oc. Bei mir liegt die Grenze beim Gpu bei 1200Mhz.


 
Mit Standardspannung?


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (23. Januar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Mit Standardspannung?


Niemals, das schafft keine 290er.


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2014)

Seine macht 1200 mit +81mV, aber hab auch schon mitbekommen, dass einige 1150@ stock Spannung packen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Januar 2014)

Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Echt wie zu Ostzeiten, man man man......


 
Nichts gegen den Osten 

2 270X sind langsamer als eine 290(X). Von daher eher als sinnlos zu betrachten


----------



## Flitzpiepe (23. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nichts gegen den Osten
> 
> 2 270X sind langsamer als eine 290(X). Von daher eher als sinnlos zu betrachten


Niemals, ich bin doch selber aus der "Zone" und nicht "von drüben"  Ich werde am Wochenende vielleicht mal nach Westberlin fahren und gucken, ob die noch 290er haben.


----------



## stimpi2k10 (24. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Seine macht 1200 mit +81mV, aber hab auch schon mitbekommen, dass einige 1150@ stock Spannung packen.



Wurden die Werte auch mit screens bestätigt? Denn die Werte hören sich eher unrealistisch an.


----------



## kingofjade (24. Januar 2014)

hab mir jetzt die 290x tri x bestellt ich hoffe die hat auch wirklich mehr dampf als meine inno3d gtx 780


----------



## the.hai (24. Januar 2014)

kingofjade schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt die 290x tri x bestellt ich hoffe die hat auch wirklich mehr dampf als meine inno3d gtx 780



Also wenn dir ne gtx780 nicht reicht, dann reißt ne 290x jetzt auch nichtsmehr. M.m.

Da wäre sli sinnvoller.


----------



## kingofjade (24. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Also wenn dir ne gtx780 nicht reicht, dann reißt ne 290x jetzt auch nichtsmehr. M.m.
> 
> Da wäre sli sinnvoller.


 
sli hat ich einmal und nie wieder.. nebenbei ist der stromverbrauch ENORM


----------



## the.hai (24. Januar 2014)

kingofjade schrieb:


> sli hat ich einmal und nie wieder.. nebenbei ist der stromverbrauch ENORM



Wieviel mehrleistung hast du nach dem wechsel? 5-10%? Uiuiui na das is ja deutlich spürbar.

Der stromverbrauch ist doppelt so hoch, bei locker 80% mehrleistung im sli.

Kann jedr machen was er will, aber sinnvoll ist dein wechsel absolut nicht.


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2014)

Also lagernd für 476€, der Preis geht noch für ein Customdesign Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dennoch ist der Wechsel total unnötig.
Trotzdem ist die 290X überflüssig, ich meine der Preis geht noch, nur wenn man es mit den anderen 290X Custom - Karten vergleicht...


----------



## wick3d1980 (24. Januar 2014)

Jawoll! Meine Tri-X ist gestern rausgegangen, kommt morgen an! 390,- EUR (ohne BF4) von Alternate via meinpaket.

Guckt dort mal nach! Da ist sie kruzfristig lieferbar (allerdings im Preis etwas hoch gegangen) und dank der andauernd vorhandenen meinpaket-Gutscheine preislich erträglich.



> SAPPHIRE Grafikkarte TRI-X R9 290 4 GB GDDR5 BF4 Edition
> 
> Menge:   1
> 
> ...



Übrigens: Mindfactory verar***t die Leute nur mit den Angaben! Das nervt mich unheimlich an - mag sein, dass sie an dem angegebenen Tag die jeweiligen Karten bekommen, allerdings langt das nie, weil schon so viele Leute bestellt haben und auf die Lieferung warten. Die Kohle ziehen sie einem trotzdem gerne ab, obwohl noch nicht versandt worden ist. Ärgert mich ein wenig, was MF da macht...

Edith bemerkt gerade, dass das die *BF4 Edition* ist! Dann ist der Preis doch einigermaßen fair! Also! *ZUSCHLAGEN MÄDELS!!!*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Januar 2014)

Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Niemals, ich bin doch selber aus der "Zone" und nicht "von drüben"  Ich werde am Wochenende vielleicht mal nach Westberlin fahren und gucken, ob die noch 290er haben.


 
:highfive:

Probiers mal bei Cyerport im Zentrallager in Siebenlehn anzurufen. Die haben meistens noch was


----------



## getsomenuts (24. Januar 2014)

Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Das ist eben auch das Problem. Einige bestellten teils schon im Dezember und warten immer noch. Es scheint die Bestellungen werden nicht nach Eingang, sondern willkürlich oder zufällig bearbeitet. Für dich freut es mich, ehrlich. Aber ich bin stocksauer darüber, zumal ich gar keine Karte habe momentan und mir fast die Finger breche beim Tippen auf einem Netbook. Also Cyberport solltet ihr meiden



Ups das tut mir leid für dich! Eindeutig beim falschen Händler gekauft wobei ich bisher mit cyberport nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 
Ich hab dafür ein langen und unfairen Marathon mit Alternate hinter mir da würde ich nie wieder kaufen... daher bin ich auch jetzt endlich glücklich und kann das Thema Graka für eine Weile abschliessen!


----------



## wick3d1980 (24. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt: alternate via meinpaket!


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (24. Januar 2014)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der MSI r9 290 gemacht?  Sie ist ja Grad bei alternate lagernd.  

Edit: ich.meine caseking


----------



## Grennith (24. Januar 2014)

Also meine 290 non-X Tri-X bleibt bei 66Grad und 1600 Umdrehungen noch bei moderater Lautstaerke bei BF4 - doof nur, dass mein i5 3570K scheinbar einen Flaschenhals darstellt im Multiplayer  Die Tage mal OC


----------



## Euda (24. Januar 2014)

Stellt er bei mir auch; dennoch in meinem bevorzugten Modes gefühlt konstante >60 Frames pro Sekunde und nebenbei bleibt die Hawaii ein paar Grad kühler.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Januar 2014)

Welches Game/ bzw. Benchmarks lässt die R9 290 am wärmsten werden ausser Furmark
Crysis 3, Battlefield 4  _  Valley und Metro Last Light Benchmark ?
Kann man dies so stehen lassen ?


----------



## rossi1002 (24. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube da ist furmark der absolute spitzenreiter.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (24. Januar 2014)

Ausser furmark   nicht nur überfliegen


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Januar 2014)

Möchte bitte wissen wo die Karte am Meisten gefordert und somit auch am Wärmsten wird,- Furmark ausgeschlossen!
Dank Euch!


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (24. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube es ist crysis


----------



## the.hai (24. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Möchte bitte wissen wo die Karte am Meisten gefordert und somit auch am Wärmsten wird,- Furmark ausgeschlossen!
> Dank Euch!


 
was spricht gegen furmark, wenn sie doch da zu 100% belastet wird? diese last generiert kein spiel/spiele-benchmark den ich kenne.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (24. Januar 2014)

Ich denke er will sehen wie warm es bei Max. Spielelast wird wenn er nicht oc dann muss er ja die Lüfter nicht schneller drehen lassen


----------



## the.hai (24. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Ich denke er will sehen wie warm es bei Max. Spielelast wird wenn er nicht oc dann muss er ja die Lüfter nicht schneller drehen lassen


 
dann halt nen spielebenchmark durchlaufen lassen, bzw einfach spielen^^

unigine HEAVEN 4.0 sollte dafür auch gut gehen.


Ich teste aber lieber ne gpu mit furmark und ne cpu mit prime95, damit wird das schlimmste simuliert. wenn ich also die lüfterkurve an diesen stress anpasse, kann ich mir recht sicher sein, dass sie in spielen immer ordentlich gekühlt wird.


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2014)

Dann hast du aber eine laute Lüfterkurve und fern ab von der Realität bzw dem Alltagsgebrauch, es sei denn du zockst täglich Furmark 
Du kannst dir auch sicher sein das gut genug gekühlt wird, wenn du die Kurve mit zB Crysis etc anpasst, zumindest hast du dadurch eine weitaus leisere Kurve,
aber anscheinend ist Lautstärke nicht so hoch gewichtet bei dir.


----------



## kingofjade (24. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dennoch ist der Wechsel total unnötig.
> Trotzdem ist die 290X überflüssig, ich meine der Preis geht noch, nur wenn man es mit den anderen 290X Custom - Karten vergleicht...


 
Ich habe die tri x für 472€ geschossen  Die inno3d hat mich 499 gekostet (dhs edition ) Dazu hab ich jetzt noch das inno3d mauspad und die 3 gratis games.. Also für mich hat sich es gelohnt ^^


----------



## Knallfix (24. Januar 2014)

wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Jawoll! Meine Tri-X ist gestern rausgegangen, kommt morgen an! 390,- EUR (ohne BF4) von Alternate via meinpaket.
> ...


 
Super ... toll ... gratuliere ... 
Ich hab Dienstag bei Alternate als "sofort lieferbar" bestellt und daraus wurde dann ein "im Zulauf".
Also viel Spaß mit meiner! Karte 

Voll vorn Popo. Neuen Monitor hatte ich auch noch bestellt, weil meiner immer öfter Aussetzer hat und für das WE eine große Zockerei  geplant


----------



## the.hai (24. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber eine laute Lüfterkurve und fern ab von der Realität bzw dem Alltagsgebrauch, es sei denn du zockst täglich Furmark
> Du kannst dir auch sicher sein das gut genug gekühlt wird, wenn du die Kurve mit zB Crysis etc anpasst, zumindest hast du dadurch eine weitaus leisere Kurve,
> aber anscheinend ist Lautstärke nicht so hoch gewichtet bei dir.


 
?

ich mach unter furmark eine kurve die ausreicht um die karte auf 90°C zu halten und dabei so leise wie möglich ist. das ganze könnte man auch mit basis eines spiels machen, da kann es aber auch passieren, dass sie es nicht schafft.

das "weitaus leiser" ist quatsch, wenn die karte nicht so stark belastet wird, dann dreht der lüfter auch nicht schnell. du tust grad so als würde ich konstant 3000rpm festsetzen, dass sie garnicht zu heiß wird. im gegenteil, meine windforce wird erst beim spielen hörbar, vorher ist sie aus den 10xvegas duo @ 600rpm nicht rauszuhören.


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2014)

Aso wenn du es so machst, ist das natürlich OK, dachte du versuchst die Karte unter Furmark auf ~80°C zu halten und erstellst dementsprechend ne Kurve 

@ jade Es hätte sich einfach mehr gelohnt, die 290 Tri X zu holen, finde das nicht korrekt Mauspad/Games als "Trophäe" noch zu repräsentieren und den teuren Kauf der 290X damit in einem guten Licht dastehen zu lassen^^


----------



## kingofjade (24. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> @ jade Es hätte sich einfach mehr gelohnt, die 290 Tri X zu holen, finde das nicht korrekt Mauspad/Games als "Trophäe" noch zu repräsentieren und den teuren Kauf der 290X damit in einem guten Licht dastehen zu lassen^^


 
aber 70€ aufpreis für die mehrleistung sind immer noch besser als 100 oder mehr das musst du zugeben


----------



## the.hai (24. Januar 2014)

kingofjade schrieb:


> aber 70€ aufpreis für die mehrleistung sind immer noch besser als 100 oder mehr das musst du zugeben


 

also ca. 20% mehrpreis für 5-10% mehrleistung  top wahl^^ aus basis einer r9 290


ich versteh den wechsel von gtx780 zu r9 290x nicht, was hast du mit der gtx780 gemacht?


----------



## kingofjade (24. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> also ca. 20% mehrpreis für 5-10% mehrleistung  top wahl^^ aus basis einer r9 290
> 
> 
> ich versteh den wechsel von gtx780 zu r9 290x nicht, was hast du mit der gtx780 gemacht?


 
die gtx ist zurückgegangen war ein rückläufer mit richtig schlechten oc werten und das als dhs edition für 499 -.-


----------



## the.hai (24. Januar 2014)

kingofjade schrieb:


> die gtx ist zurückgegangen war ein rückläufer mit richtig schlechten oc werten und das als dhs edition für 499 -.-


 
na du hast aber nen kulanten händler, mauspad und spiele einkassieren 

dazu sag ich jetzt nichts. ich hätte wertersatz gefordert.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2014)

Die ganze Tour ist mMn Mist. Für mich liest es sich so, dass du die GTX zurückgehen lassen hast, weil dir die oc-Werte nicht passen. Zudem behältst du das Zubehör. Das ist in meinen Augen ganz schön verdorben.

Wie waren denn die Werte der GTX?


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Januar 2014)

Ich schiele ja zur Zeit auch auf ne 290er ohne X.

Bin so'n Bisschen Zwiegespalten zwischen der Tri-x und der Windforce.
Eigenumbau mit nem Accelero wäre dabei nicht so meins, weil es in Summe teurer wie ein Customdesign ist...

Habe jetzt nicht alle 132 Seiten durchgelesen, aber könnte man wohl wieder bedenkenlos zur Windforce greifen?
Stichwort "angebliche Kühlerprobleme".

Was war da jetzt eigentlich genau das Problem und ließe sich das z. B. mit dem Austausch der WLP verbessern? MX-2 hätte ich noch in rauhen Mengen da...

Ich bin da momentan echt absolut nicht auf dem Laufenden...

Naja, solange sich an der Lieferbarkeit nichts tut, ist das eh nur Sondieren...


----------



## the.hai (24. Januar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht alle 132 Seiten durchgelesen, aber könnte man wohl wieder bedenkenlos zur Windforce greifen?
> Stichwort "angebliche Kühlerprobleme".
> 
> Was war da jetzt eigentlich genau das Problem und ließe sich das z. B. mit dem Austausch der WLP verbessern? MX-2 hätte ich noch in rauhen Mengen da...


 
ich hab die windforce, neue wlp drauf, neues gigabyte bios und sie läuft ohne zu drosseln und brauch ewig eh sie mal den temppeak erreicht. unhörbar ist sie nicht, aber kommt gut weg.

vergleichbar mit ner hd7970 iceQ oder matrix


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (24. Januar 2014)

Ich habe nun grade ebend bei Mindfactory leider stornieren müssen...jetzt wird es wohl eine MSI Gaming....Daten,Furmarkergebnisse,temps,und lautstärkeergebnisse werden dann folgen...oder kann schon jemand was dazu sagen? hat jemand einen Test gefunden?


----------



## kingofjade (24. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> na du hast aber nen kulanten händler, mauspad und spiele einkassieren
> 
> dazu sag ich jetzt nichts. ich hätte wertersatz gefordert.


 
wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt oder wie war das nochmal 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Die ganze Tour ist mMn Mist. Zudem behältst du das Zubehör. Das ist in meinen Augen ganz schön verdorben.


 das sind ja eh nur promo produkte und die spiele sind ja nicht direkt im carton dabei gewesen ^^ und dazu sei noch gesagt das die karte nicht mal mehr antistatisch verpackt war


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2014)

Schaut mal hier, scheint auch net sooo schlecht zu sein XFX Radeon R9 290 Black Edition Double Dissipation 4GB Graphics Card ‹ Hardware-360
Ihr müsst mit der Maus über pages fahren, damit man zu den anderen Seiten gelangen kann.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier, scheint auch net sooo schlecht zu sein XFX Radeon R9 290 Black Edition Double Dissipation 4GB Graphics Card ‹ Hardware-360
> Ihr müsst mit der Maus über pages fahren, damit man zu den anderen Seiten gelangen kann.


 
Hut ab  Sieht vielversprechend aus


----------



## beren2707 (24. Januar 2014)

Wow, da scheint XFX ja die richtigen Lehren aus dem DD-Kühler der 79XX gezogen zu haben.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (24. Januar 2014)

was meint ihr zur MSI?


----------



## Jonnymcmod (24. Januar 2014)

Die Xfx würde sich in einen Bitfenix P.  mit Fenster gut machen obwohl sie da wohl ersticken würde


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2014)

Selbe Temp wie die Tri X, nur die XFX sieht weitaus geiler aus und das nicht nur wegen der Beleuchtung, die sieht einfach edel aus.
Die haben die Karte ja @ stock Spannung auf 1154MHz getaktet, nur den Lüfter dabei mit 84% rotieren lassen und das soll noch leise gewesen sein.
Ich glaub XFX ist den selben Weg wie MSI gegangen, sehr leise und das selbst auf 70%+ Fanspeed.
Gesagt wird ja, dass selbst auf 70% die Karte grad mal die Lautstärke von 0815 Casefans hat, also nicht wirklich brutal laut.
Die Tri X wäre extrem laut mit 70%+ Fanspeed, aber wie gesagt, so ist es auch mit der MSI Gaming.
Die Tri X kann viel mehr weg kühlen, die haben die max Kühlkraft bei der Gaming und der XFX gekappt, so dass selbst bei 100% Fanspeed, die Lautstärke nicht brutal laut wird.
Anders hat es Sapphire gelöst, da hat man der Lautstärke und der Kühlkraft mehr Spielraum nach oben gegeben, für jene, bei denen die Lautstärke eine stärkere Rolle spielt, können gleich auch zur XFX/MSI Lösung greifen,
denn die höhere Kühlkraft der tri X wäre dort sowieso keine Option, da es dann richtig laut wird. Bei der XFX Optik kann man echt schwach werden  7 Heatpipes etc... fantastisch


----------



## Cryptoman6 (24. Januar 2014)

Hey hab hier ne 290X zum preis einer 290 gefunden. WTF? http://www.urano-shop.de/Shop/DE/Product/Details/2165/1361381/msi-r9-290x-4gd5-grafikkarten . Hab mir das Ding bestellt und da kommt dann auch ein Accelero Xtreme 3 drauf.


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2014)

Poste mal den Link komplett, darfste ruhig verlinken hier.


----------



## Jonnymcmod (24. Januar 2014)

Hmm der laden sagt mir leider garnix.... aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und die haben sich vertippt


----------



## Cryptoman6 (24. Januar 2014)

Hab bei denen letztens angerufen, die meinten es sei wirklich eine 290X für diesen Preis. Ich konnte irgendwie meinen Augen nicht trauen, deswegen musste ich einfach mal anrufen  und der Shop hat bei idealo über 1400 Bewertungen, durchschnittlich 4,5 Sterne, also hab ich guten Gewissens zugeschlagen. Nach einigen Mails schrieben die allerdings, dass es einige Wochen dauern kann, bis wieder Exemplare verfügbar sind. Und obwohl ich grad auf der Intel HD 4000 rumgammel, stört mich das im Hinblick auf meine baldige High-End GraKa irgendwie garnicht


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2014)

Schade das man bei dem Test keine Fakten zu der Lautstärke sieht, also anhand von Zahlen.
Was man noch beachten sollte ist:
PCS+ schein AMDs Referenzplatine zu sein, sieht man auf dem AMD "Logo" bzw Aufschrift auf der Platine PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE)
Die hier zB = XFX Customplatine, sieht man daran, dass XFX auf der Platine steht XFX Radeon R9 290 Black Double Dissipation Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-290A-EDBD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die PCS+ ist deutlich günstiger wohl in der Anschaffung, wenn man sich zB die Preise anschaut die Hardwareversand da zB für verlangt.


----------



## Jonnymcmod (25. Januar 2014)

Cryptoman6 schrieb:


> Hab bei denen letztens angerufen, die meinten es sei wirklich eine 290X für diesen Preis. Ich konnte irgendwie meinen Augen nicht trauen, deswegen musste ich einfach mal anrufen  und der Shop hat bei idealo über 1400 Bewertungen, durchschnittlich 4,5 Sterne, also hab ich guten Gewissens zugeschlagen. Nach einigen Mails schrieben die allerdings, dass es einige Wochen dauern kann, bis wieder Exemplare verfügbar sind. Und obwohl ich grad auf der Intel HD 4000 rumgammel, stört mich das im Hinblick auf meine baldige High-End GraKa irgendwie garnicht



Oha ein paar wochen gleich, aber ich hatte das auch schon brauchte ne neue Karte und die brauchte ewig bis sie bei mir eingetrudelt ist. Aber ich hab zum Glück noch meine Notfall 8800gts


----------



## Duvar (25. Januar 2014)

Hab da mal in dem shop gesucht, wie wärs mit der, Lieferzeit 1-2 Werktage Privatkunden Shop - MSI R9 290X 4GD5 - Grafikkarten - 4...
R9 290X für nur 360€


----------



## the.hai (25. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab da mal in dem shop gesucht, wie wärs mit der, Lieferzeit 1-2 Werktage Privatkunden Shop - MSI R9 290X 4GD5 - Grafikkarten - 4...
> R9 290X für nur 360€


 
doch glatt mal 2stück bestellt


----------



## Duvar (25. Januar 2014)

Berichte dann mal demnächst bitte. Hoffe da steckt nix im Busch, aber der Preis ist echt geil. Drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## Cleriker (25. Januar 2014)

Das ist mit Sicherheit nur ein Fehler/lockmittel. Im ein paar Tagen bekommst du dann eine Mail in der steht, dass es sich um die 290(non X) handelt.
Wäre jedenfalls nicht neu, die Masche.


----------



## the.hai (25. Januar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist mit Sicherheit nur ein Fehler/lockmittel. Im ein paar Tagen bekommst du dann eine Mail in der steht, dass es sich um die 290(non X) handelt.
> Wäre jedenfalls nicht neu, die Masche.


 
sie können die bestellung widerrufen, sofern sie sie nicht annehmen, aber auf keinen fall ne non-x liefern.

die eingangsbestätigung kam schonmal und geld is überwiesen.


----------



## Schmenki (25. Januar 2014)

Narbend zusammen.
Ich weiß das passt derzeit nicht zu der Diskussion aber wollte euch es trotzdem mitteilen.

Habe gerade meine r290 welche mit dem extreme III ausgestattet ist noch ein wenig modifiziert.
Habe vorhin nochmal alle kühler demontiert und die alte kühlerplatte von dem referenzkühler so modifiziert das die Platte und der extreme III zusammen laufen.
Die Karte hängt jetzt nicht mehr durch und die vrm Temperaturen sind auch wesentlich besser.
Weiterhin hat es mich gestört das ich die Lüfter vom extreme III nicht während des Betriebs ändern konnte.
Habe jetzt die Kabel so modifiziert das ich die Lüfter an meiner Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen habe.

Werde jetzt mal OC nochmal ausprobieren und die Ergebnisse im anderen thread posten.

Lg
Schmenki


----------



## resend (25. Januar 2014)

1. Gibt es bei AMD eigentlich eine Pre Rendered frames-Einstellung, so wie bei NVIDIA?
2. Wie kann man bei einer AMD Karte das Bios verändern, Stichwort Powertarget (Watt erhöhen), bei Nvidia macht man das ja mit dem TweakerTool v1.26, oder braucht man das Powertarget bei einer 290er nicht zu ändern? 

Stimmt es das nur PowerColor, VTX-3D, Club3D Karten übertaktet werden können, oder ist es selbst bei diesen manchmal nicht möglich?


----------



## the.hai (25. Januar 2014)

1. JA https://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/pre-rendered-frames-fps-boost.131195/

2. bios lässt sich von sogut wie allen karten ändern(z.b. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html), powertarget kann man im treiber schon hochstellen(http://www.planet3dnow.de/cms/wp-content/gallery/radeon-r9-290x/new-ccc-aod.png), spannung ändert man auch mit tools (das bios muss es aber unterstützen, dann MSI afterburner/evga precision x oder sapphire trixxx als tool)

sogut wie jede karte lässt sich übertakten, eine mal mehr, eine weniger, je nach chipgüte. bei mnchen herstellern ist auch das bios so beschnitten, dass man z.b. keine spannungen ändern kann oder andere limits gegeben sind, deshalb flashen die leute dann andere bios- versionen auf ihre karten, für mehr dampf.


beispiel meine grafikkarte r9 290 windforce x3, mit dem original gigabyte bios kann ich die spannung nicht ändern, mit dem sapphire 290x bios soll es gehn.


----------



## resend (25. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja echt der knaller  Danke!!

1. Pre Rendered frames sollte man ja bei Nvidia nicht höher als 1 stellen, so wie ich das jetzt auf englisch verstanden habe, soll bei RadeonPro das Pre Rendered frames auf 2 bzw 3 am besten sein. 
Könnt ihr das so bestätigen ?!

Zu 2. Auf wieviel % sollte man das Power Limit denn maximal setzten, um zu gewährleisten das die 290X definitiv genug Saft bekommt?

3. Und wieviel Volt hält die Karte mit guter WaKü maximal aus, für den 24/7 betrieb? Wieviel GPU Takt sind denn eigentlich im Schnitt immer machbar für den Dauerbtrieb?

4. Zur Spannung, habe ich das richtig verstanden - man erstellt bei MSI Afterburner ein Shortcut, unter Einstellungen hängt man "/wi4,30,8d,10" dran für +100mV. Man klickt EINMAL auf den neuen Shortcut und schon wird die Spannung auf die Karte übernommen. Aber ab jetzt starte ich MSI Afterburner wieder wie gehabt, über die normale .exe die auf dem Desktop liegt?

edit: 
5. Und können (ohne es schön zu reden! )  2x R9 290X mit Pre Rendered frames + fester FPS Vorgabe bei Nvidia SLI mitlerweile mithalten was mikroruckler angeht?

6. Hochtakten tu ich ja mit dem CatalystCC, oder eignet sich ein anderes Tool besser?

7. Im Guide steht, ich sollte das "PRESSE SAMPLE BIOS" auf die Karte flashen, woher weis ich aber ob ich Elpida oder Hynix habe? Nicht das plötzlich die Karte schrott ist.^^

8. Und dank modBios ist es sicher komplett egal von welchem Hersteller die Karte kommt?

9. Benötigt man für die WaKü eine Backplate, so wie hier, oder ist das unnötig? 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...B-watercooled-with-EKWB-Backplate::24781.html

10. Und kann man bei der R9 290x den boost ausschalten (z.B via Bios, so wie bei den Nvidias?) und die volle Leistung zur Verfügung stellen (statt zu boosten), wenn man zockt? Oder ist das bei den AMDs sinnfrei?

11. Kann ich beide Karten einbauen und nacheinander hochtakten, während beide im Mainboard stecken? Sollten die Taktraten der schlechteren Karte angepasst werden?



haufen über Fragen, aber ihr schafft das schon


----------



## Tuwok (25. Januar 2014)

Hallöchen,

ich überlege auch zur R9 290 zu greifen. Welche ist denn nach den bisherigen Erkenntnissen die Karte mit den geringsten Lärmemissionen? Hatte die Sapphire Tri ins Auge gefasst, die scheint ja aber etwas lauter zu sein.


----------



## denyo62 (25. Januar 2014)

Tuwok schrieb:


> Hallöchen,  ich überlege auch zur R9 290 zu greifen. Welche ist denn nach den bisherigen Erkenntnissen die Karte mit den geringsten Lärmemissionen? Hatte die Sapphire Tri ins Auge gefasst, die scheint ja aber etwas lauter zu sein.



die xfx oder die msi sollen leiser sein so wie ich das hier mitbekommen habe ( guck ma 1-3 Seiten vorher )


----------



## Knallfix (25. Januar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wow, da scheint XFX ja die richtigen Lehren aus dem DD-Kühler der 79XX gezogen zu haben.


 
Hier gibt es noch ein Review
XFX Radeon DD R9 290X 1000M 4GB reviewed

Und in den comments schreibt jemand über sehr hohe VRAM Temps.


> I've been benchmarking my non-x XFX 290 DD that just arrived today.
> 
> VRM Temps are getting up to 115C under full load! Insane! Memory is only mildly overclocked to 1350Mhz as well.
> 
> Be warned, the thermal results from Fudzilla do not paint the whole picture!



Außerdem will Caseking dafür atm 450€ haben 0o


----------



## Wiratu (25. Januar 2014)

Mit dem "richtigen" Benchmark bekommste jede R9 unter Luft auf die Spawa Temperaturen...


----------



## beren2707 (25. Januar 2014)

~450€. Liegt wohl an der nicht gegebenen Verfügbarkeit, das gibt sich noch. 
Scheint wohl doch so, dass die beiden 100mm Lüfter nicht für die VRMs ausreichend sind. Gute VRM-Kühlung ist doch recht einfach und günstig zu bewerkstelligen, warum vernachlässigen das so viele Hersteller? Bloß weil die Teile für ~125-150°C spezifiziert sind, müssen sie ja nicht bei so hohen Temperaturen laufen, dafür kauft man sich ja schließlich eine Karte mit (vermeintlich) stärkerem Custom-Kühler.
Allerdings sollte man auch nicht Sachen wie Furmark und dergleichen als Referenz nehmen, da sind die Temperaturen einfach so brutal viel höher als bei normaler Belastung, das können bis zu ~15°C Unterschied sein.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Januar 2014)

Ne, Referenz Design schient bei den Spawa echt kaum Probleme zu haben.
Es scheint als ob es derzeit echt KEIN EINZIGES Custom Modell gibt welches nicht an einer Seite etwas krankt.
MSI und Powercolor sind noch die Hoffnungsträger, obwohl ich da auch nur Powercolor ganz vorne sehe.

115 Grad wird im Sommer nicht gut gehen, meine haltet unter 80 Grad bei den SpaWa.


----------



## beren2707 (25. Januar 2014)

Deswegen warte ich sehnlichst auf Tests der PCS+, die hat dank ihres Kühlkonzepts echtes Potential. Wenns Powercolor nicht versaut, dann haben sie damit ein echtes Alleinstellungsmerkmal, denn dieser Kühler könnte die Ansprüche der Kunden auf eine sehr kühle und gleichzeitig leise Karte erfüllen, was bei den anderen Anbietern mMn (bis auf Sapphire bei der Tri-X, zumindest größtenteils) nur unzureichend der Fall ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Januar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Deswegen warte ich sehnlichst auf Tests der PCS+, die hat dank ihres Kühlkonzepts echtes Potential. Wenns Powercolor nicht versaut, dann haben sie damit ein echtes Alleinstellungsmerkmal, denn dieser Kühler könnte die Ansprüche der Kunden auf eine sehr kühle und gleichzeitig leise Karte erfüllen, was bei den anderen Anbietern mMn (bis auf Sapphire bei der Tri-X, zumindest größtenteils) nur unzureichend der Fall ist.


 
Aber die PCS+ hat kleinere Lüfter als die Sapphire.... Und wenn man nach der Prozentrechnung auf der Webseite geht, ist sie lauter als die Sapphire


----------



## MtSummerbreeze (25. Januar 2014)

Cryptoman6 schrieb:


> Hey hab hier ne 290X zum preis einer 290 gefunden. WTF? Privatkunden Shop - MSI R9 290X 4GD5 - Grafikkarten - 4... . Hab mir das Ding bestellt und da kommt dann auch ein Accelero Xtreme 3 drauf.


 
Ist wohl ein Tippfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## the.hai (25. Januar 2014)

MtSummerbreeze schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein Tippfehler ...



Und trotzdem ist sie immernoch gelistet...

Ich warte ab...


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (25. Januar 2014)

MSI r9 290 gaming ist bestellt und wird wohl nächsten Donnerstag ankommen dann werden ich sie erstmal auf GPU und vram testen  und dann gibts nin kleinen Bericht meinerseits


----------



## Marvin82 (25. Januar 2014)

Also hab das mit der 290x MSI Gaming doch gelassen.....
Hab mich doch für anderes Spielzeug entschieden


----------



## resend (25. Januar 2014)

Sooo  Habe meine riesen Fragebogen nun soweit es ging gekürzt, aber manche Fragen muss ich leider nachfragen^^


1. Pre Rendered frames sollte man ja bei Nvidia nicht höher als 1 stellen, so wie ich das jetzt auf englisch verstanden habe, soll bei RadeonPro das Pre Rendered frames auf 2 bzw 3 am besten sein. 
Könnt ihr das so bestätigen ?! Mir geht es hauptsächlich um BF4.

2. Wieviel Volt hält die 290x mit guter WaKü ca. aus, für den 24/7 betrieb?

3. Zur Spannung, habe ich das richtig verstanden - man erstellt bei MSI Afterburner ein Shortcut, unter Einstellungen hängt man "/wi4,30,8d,10" dran für +100mV. Man klickt EINMAL auf den neuen Shortcut und schon wird die Spannung auf die Karte übernommen. Aber ab jetzt starte ich MSI Afterburner wieder wie gehabt, über die normale .exe die auf dem Desktop liegt?

4. Und können (ohne es schön zu reden! )  2x R9 290X mit Pre Rendered frames + fester FPS Vorgabe bei Nvidia SLI mitlerweile mithalten was mikroruckler angeht?

5. Im Guide steht, ich sollte das "PRESSE SAMPLE BIOS" auf die Karte flashen, woher weis ich aber ob ich Elpida oder Hynix habe? Nicht das plötzlich die Karte schrott ist.^^

6. Und dank modBios ist es komplett egal von welchem Hersteller die Karte ist?

7. Benötigt man für die WaKü eine Backplate wenn man das powertarget auf max schraubt, oder ist das unnötig? 
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » Club 3D RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with EKWB + Backplate

8. Und kann man bei der R9 290x den boost ausschalten (z.B via Bios, so wie bei den Nvidias?) und die volle Leistung zur Verfügung stellen, wenn man zockt? Oder ist das bei den AMDs sinnfrei?

9. Zum OC, sollten die Taktraten der schlechteren Karte der anderen Graka angepasst werden?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Januar 2014)

So, ich mal wieder ^^ Da man an die Tri X ja nicht ran kommt, hab ich mich für eine Wakü entschieden. Welchen Karte würdet ihr dafür nehmen und welchen Kühler? Ich hab mich jetzt auf die Sachen geeinigt, da die wenigstens auf Verfügbar sind  https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220888d552462f29d2006747320bc3c9e954e42b38c65


----------



## stimpi2k4 (25. Januar 2014)

Eine backplate ist glaube ich überflüssig. 
Das presse sample bios sollte man nicht unbedingt nehmen.
Hersteller ist eigentlich egal.
Mit dem Stockkühler sind +100mv schon gut zu kühlen mit Wasser sollte das für 24/7 reichen. Mehr würde auch gehen wenn die Temps stimmen. Die spawas müssen halt auch kühl bleiben. 
Meine Gigabyte hat freie Spannung bis +100mv über AF.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Januar 2014)

Ist das nur bei der Gigabyte oder bei allen Referenz Karten möglich mit der Spannungserhöhung?


----------



## Euda (25. Januar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das presse sample bios sollte man nicht unbedingt nehmen.


 
Grund? :O


----------



## resend (25. Januar 2014)

Aber wie siehts denn nun mit dem boost aus? Den muss man bei nvidia ja auch ausschalten, sonst würde die Karte unter last viel zu hoch takten (OC Takt + dann noch der boost) ?
Oder hat die 290x garkeinen boost, komischerweise stehen in den meisten Listen base/boost clock: 1000mhz? Ich bin verwirrt 

Zu dem Bios:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152284/asus-r9290x-4096-131206.html

Da steht "Memory Support Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR / Elpida EDW2032BBBG"
*Heißt das, ich kann dieses Bios ohne bedenken (egal ob ich elpida oder hynix habe) drauf flashen?*


edit:


Wieviel volt hat die 290x denn eigentlich von Werk aus / auf wieviel Volt kann man die Karte im dauerbetrieb maximal zumuten (mit guter WaKü) ?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Januar 2014)

Habe jetzt die MSI Ref. mit Wasserkühler bestellt.


----------



## kingofjade (26. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die MSI Ref. mit Wasserkühler bestellt.


 
extra neuen kreislauf dafür??


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Januar 2014)

Nö, hab hier noch eine komplette Wakü mit einem 280 und einem 240er Radi auf dem Trockenen liegen


----------



## kingofjade (26. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Nö, hab hier noch eine komplette Wakü mit einem 280 und einem 240er Radi auf dem Trockenen liegen


 ok dann passt das ja


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Januar 2014)

Jap  freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Jap  freu mich schon drauf



Erik bestell eine für mich mit


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Januar 2014)

Hab mit die letzte, die Karte steht eh nur auf "Verfügbar" soll aber angeblich Mittwoch verschickt werden ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Hab mit die letzte, die Karte steht eh nur auf "Verfügbar" soll aber angeblich Mittwoch verschickt werden ^^



Ich nehm auch eine von einem anderen Boardpartner


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2014)

resend schrieb:


> Aber wie siehts denn nun mit dem boost aus? Den muss man bei nvidia ja auch ausschalten, sonst würde die Karte unter last viel zu hoch takten (OC Takt + dann noch der boost) ?
> Oder hat die 290x garkeinen boost, komischerweise stehen in den meisten Listen base/boost clock: 1000mhz? Ich bin verwirrt
> 
> Zu dem Bios:
> ...



Einen Boost wie bei Nvidia gibt es bei der R9 Serie nicht. Man hat den BaseClock und der wird durch das PowerTarget ggf. gesenkt wenn die 94°C erreicht werden. PowerTarget hält auch einen betimmten Watt Wert als grenze aber mit 150% kann man schon gut arbeiten bei OC.

Die Spannung ist natürlich je nach güte des Chips unterschiedlich aber bei meiner habe ich im IDLE 0,961V unter Last bei 1100MHz 1,15V. 
Wobei lt. GPU-Z Spannungsspitzen von 1,201 beim Lastwechsel auftreten können.  

Ja das Bios unterstützt beide. Hat auch einen Takt von 1050 MHz. 
Das Pressesample Bios kann man auch nehmen aber ich habe ja schon viel im Thread gelesen und Speedy hat es getestet und es hat nicht viel gebracht wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## getsomenuts (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab leider mit meiner 290 Tri-X ein Problem! 

Mein Bildschirm zuckt komisch nach dem hoch fahren mit der Tri-X, sobald ich was an der Hz Zahl verstelle ist es weg(stelle dann von 144 Hz auf 120Hz oder umgekehrt)! Ist ein XL2411T 144 Monitor.

hab mal ein Video gemacht:

http://youtu.be/S-9mQTL8LJc

vllt habt ihr ein Tip für mich?


----------



## Euda (26. Januar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Einen Boost wie bei Nvidia gibt es bei der R9 Serie nicht. Man hat den BaseClock und der wird durch das PowerTarget ggf. gesenkt wenn die 94°C erreicht werden. PowerTarget hält auch einen betimmten Watt Wert als grenze aber mit 150% kann man schon gut arbeiten bei OC.


 

nVidia Boost 2.0: Hält eine nutzerseitig festgelegte Taktrate bis zum Überschreiten einer ebenso modifizierbaren Temperaturgrenze und einer limitierten, dennoch veränderbaren Leistungsaufnahme. 
AMD Overdrive: Identisch - AMDs Pendant tut genau das Selbe. Jedoch kann AMD das typischerweise nicht ordentlich vermarkten.


----------



## MaxRink (26. Januar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab leider mit meiner 290 Tri-X ein Problem!
> 
> ...


 
Ist privat.


----------



## getsomenuts (26. Januar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Ist privat.


 
Jetzt isses öffentlich!


----------



## behemoth09 (26. Januar 2014)

Hey, ich hab zur Zeit noch ne alte Sapphire HD5850 mit nem Accelero Twin Turbo II am laufen und die ist quasi unhörbar leise. Da mein Rechner ähnlich alt wie die HD5850 ist, steht also bald ein Neukauf an. Ich liebäugele mit der Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC hab aber gelesen, dass diese (bzw die 290x-Version - is aber ja derselbe Kühler) immerhin 0,9 sone laut is (Quelle: Sapphire Radeon Tri-X R9 290X OC im Test - Kurzvergleich [sone] (Seite 12) - HT4U.net )

Laut Artikelbeschreibung ist der Accelero auf meiner HD5850 gerademal 0,3 Sone laut (Quelle: Caseking.de » » Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo Pro VGA Cooler )

Das heißt doch im Prinzip, dass der Kühler der Tri-X etwa 3 mal lauter ist, oder? Ich hab mich so an meine leise Rechenkiste gewöhnt, da will ich ungern weg von...


Hat jemand zufällig nen Vergleich auf Lager oder gar ebenfalls mal eine HD5850 besessen?

Thx und Gruß,

behemoth09


----------



## John25 (26. Januar 2014)

Hi

Ist es eigentlich normal das meine R9 290 bei Battlefield 4 auf maximalen Ultra Einstellungen eine Temp. v. 94 C erreicht? Standarkühler vebaut nicht OC.


----------



## CSOger (26. Januar 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## resend (26. Januar 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> nVidia Boost 2.0: Hält eine nutzerseitig festgelegte Taktrate bis zum Überschreiten einer ebenso modifizierbaren Temperaturgrenze und einer limitierten, dennoch veränderbaren Leistungsaufnahme.
> AMD Overdrive: Identisch - AMDs Pendant tut genau das Selbe. Jedoch kann AMD das typischerweise nicht ordentlich vermarkten.


 
Das heißt nun was? -.-

Kann ich die 290x einfach hochtakten soweit es geht und gut ist, brauche mir keine Sorgen wegen dem boost machen? Oder gibt es ein bios wo der boost deaktiviert ist?

Und meint ihr ich kann die 290x mit 1,2v dauerhaft betreiben?


@stimpi2k4 danke für die infos


----------



## Rizoma (26. Januar 2014)

Es gibt keinen Boost stellst du auf deiner Karte 1200MHz ein wird sie nie schneller als 1200MHz laufen und das auch nur wenn Temperatur und Powertarget im Rahmen des erlaubten sind. Wenn nicht wird sie nicht mal die 1200 MHz erreichen.


----------



## resend (26. Januar 2014)

Klasse, mehr wollte ich nicht wissen  danke


----------



## Duvar (26. Januar 2014)

Huhu,

369€ greift zuuuu  PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Auch selbe Platine wie es die Tri X nutzt (AMDs original) nur die Kühler sind verschieden + dieser hat ab Werk einen höheren Takt und soll mit einer Backplate daher kommen + 3 Slotlösung, könnte also sehr gute Kühleigenschaften haben.


----------



## Frontline25 (26. Januar 2014)

Was so günstig  was läuft da ?
Ps aber da lohnt sichs doch mehr ne tri x mit bf3 zu kaufen?


----------



## Duvar (26. Januar 2014)

Der Preis ist ja jetzt schon auf 369€ gefallen, somit würde BF4 23€ rum kosten, falls man es zockt klar why not. (Falls man bei der Tri X überhaupt an die Reihe kommt bei so vielen Vorbestellungen und geringen Stückzahlen, die geliefert werden)


----------



## Frontline25 (26. Januar 2014)

naja jetzt hat man leider auch keine testberichte, aber 3slot kühler und backplate sind sehr interressant für den preis


----------



## m1ch1 (26. Januar 2014)

naja ist aber warsch nicht wirklcih 3slot. 

laut hersteller website ist die Powercolor in jeder dimension kleiner (oder zumindest nicht größer) als die sapphire (266.65mmx111.2mmx38mm gegen 305mmX113mmX38mm).


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Januar 2014)

Ist nicht richtig, Karte dürfte knapp an die Tri-X rankommen, oder zumindest gleich lang werden als die XFX DD R9 290-er Karte  (295mm)


----------



## Duvar (26. Januar 2014)

Hier steht was über 3 Slot PowerColor setzt bei R9 290X PCS+ auf 3 Lüfter (Update) - ComputerBase
Wo gab es nochmal Infos darüber, dass die mit einer Backplate daher kommt, hatte das irgendwo gelesen.
Ach hier CES 2014: PowerColor Radeon R9 290(X) PCS+ nun offiziell


----------



## Yakui (26. Januar 2014)

"Zur besseren Stabilität wurde rückseitig eine Backplate angebracht."
In der Mitte der Beschreibung.
CES 2014: PowerColor Radeon R9 290(X) PCS+ nun offiziell


----------



## getsomenuts (26. Januar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab leider mit meiner 290 Tri-X ein Problem!
> 
> ...



keiner eine Idee? will die eigentlich nicht zurück schicken aber so geht das gar nicht!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Januar 2014)

Haben eigentlich alle Referenzkarten eine frei einstellbare Spannung? Habe mir jetzt die MSI mit Wakü bestellt, sollte bis zum Wochenende da sein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> 369€ greift zuuuu  PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Auch selbe Platine wie es die Tri X nutzt (AMDs original) nur die Kühler sind verschieden + dieser hat ab Werk einen höheren Takt und soll mit einer Backplate daher kommen + 3 Slotlösung, könnte also sehr gute Kühleigenschaften haben.



Hoffentlich kühlt sie auch die spawas so wie die tri x


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ja jetzt schon auf 369€ gefallen, somit würde BF4 23€ rum kosten, falls man es zockt klar why not. (Falls man bei der Tri X überhaupt an die Reihe kommt bei so vielen Vorbestellungen und geringen Stückzahlen, die geliefert werden)



Gibts auch wohl demnächst die pcs mit bf4 ?


----------



## InGoodFaith (26. Januar 2014)

kann mir jemand sagen, ob mein 450w be quiet e9 die r9 290 und einen i5 3570k powern kann?

Danke!


----------



## Euda (26. Januar 2014)

Locker.


----------



## Duvar (26. Januar 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, ob mein 450w be quiet e9 die r9 290 und einen i5 3570k powern kann?
> 
> Danke!


 
Kommt drauf an (Übertaktung)


----------



## InGoodFaith (26. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an (Übertaktung)


 
Danke schon einmal für die Antwort!

Nunja, der i5 läuft noch auf Standart takt, kommt aber bis ~4,5 ghz.

Die GraKa würde ich warscheinlich auch übertakten, da ich damit einen WQHD Monitor betreiben will.

Würde das reichen?


----------



## Duvar (26. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt kommt drauf an, wenn du jetzt 1.3V auf die CPU gibst und +100mV auf die GPU bezweifele ich es stark.
Rund 300W wird die GPU maximal verbrauchen, dann noch CPU + Rest und du bist bei 400W+ und wie gut das ist, dass das Netzteil am Limit läuft 24/7 weiß ich auch nicht.
Ich fühle mich mit meinem 480W BeQuiet Netzteil nicht in sicheren Händen^^

Solche Sachen wie Furmark würde ich erst gar nicht starten an deiner Stelle. Versuch die CPU mit max ~1.2V rum soweit zu übertakten wie es geht und gib der GPU max 60-80 mV würde ich schätzen und dann schauste halt wie weit du damit kommst. Kommt ja auch drauf an, was für einen Chip du abbekommst, manche haben ab Werk mehr Spannung anliegen als andere, deswegen ist es schwer von vornherein abzuschätzen.
Sicher ist nur, dass du kein stärkeres Overclocking auffahren kannst und beim Zocken ist ja zum Glück der Verbrauch nicht so hoch wie mit zB Furmark.

Einfach mal austesten würde ich sagen, wenn der Rechner plötzlich ausgeht, weißte Bescheid, dann kannste dir gleich ein neues Netzteil holen zB 580W E9 BeQuiet.


----------



## InGoodFaith (26. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie gesagt kommt drauf an, wenn du jetzt 1.3V auf die CPU gibst und +100mV auf die GPU bezweifele ich es stark.
> Rund 300W wird die GPU maximal verbrauchen, dann noch CPU + Rest und du bist bei 400W+ und wie gut das ist, dass das Netzteil am Limit läuft 24/7 weiß ich auch nicht.
> Ich fühle mich mit meinem 480W BeQuiet Netzteil nicht in sicheren Händen^^
> 
> ...


 
Danke!


----------



## resend (26. Januar 2014)

Wenn die Kühlung und das Netzteil ausreicht, kann man doch ohne Probleme die 290x mit 1.3 im dauerbetrieb befeuern, oder?
Wieviet watt zieht denn die Karte bei +50% Powertarget und 1.3v unter last?


----------



## Duvar (26. Januar 2014)

Was ist Last?
Gaming 100% GPU Auslastung Verbrauch zB 230W
Furmark 100% GPU Auslastung Verbrauch zb 300W+


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Januar 2014)

resend schrieb:


> Wenn die Kühlung und das Netzteil ausreicht, kann man doch ohne Probleme die 290x mit 1.3 im dauerbetrieb befeuern, oder?
> Wieviet watt zieht denn die Karte bei +50% Powertarget und 1.3v unter last?



Rein theoretisch kann eine 290X max. 300W saugen...


----------



## resend (26. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ist Last?
> Gaming 100% GPU Auslastung Verbrauch zB 230W
> Furmark 100% GPU Auslastung Verbrauch zb 300W+


 
Genau diese beiden Werte, danke 

also bei 2x 290x @ 1,30v
4770k 4,5-4,7ghz @ 1,35v
12 180mm Lüfter..

,überlege ich noch immer zwischen 850w oder 1000w be quiet Netzteil -.- 

Schätze mal eher das 1000er, da ist noch Reserve, aber das 850er ist leiser xD


----------



## Cleriker (26. Januar 2014)

Das 850er reicht. Mach dich nicht verrückt.

EDIT

Ich hab nicht auf die Spannungen geachtet. Vielleicht macht in deinem Fall sogar das 1000er Sinn.


----------



## Duvar (26. Januar 2014)

Ich würde die 100W Variante holen, falls du des öfteren Benchst und 24/7 so hohe Taktraten/Spannungen anlegen willst.
Bissl Luft nach oben schadet nicht.

@ Pseudoephedrin: Schau mal zB hier unter Maximum PowerColor R9 290X OC 4 GB Review | techPowerUp
Die 290 und 290X haben ja in etwa den selben Verbrauch, die Werte dort sind nur von der Grafikkarte und wie du siehst beträgt der Verbrauch (Maximum=Furmark) 330W und nun pack mal +200mV drauf und starte Furmark.
Soweit ich weiß sind das Stock Werte und unser Bull56 hier im Forum zB der sehr gerne benchen tut, hatte bei seiner alten Titan zB einen Verbrauch (nur die Karte) von 500W!
Es ist also nicht so, dass die Karte nur maximal 300W verbrauchen kann, man kann deutlich mehr verbrauchen wenn man es drauf anlegt.
...oder liege ich da total falsch, vllt kann mich jemand in der Hinsicht mal aufklären.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Januar 2014)

Eine weitere, *NICHT PERFEKTE * MSI R9 290 Gaming Karte 
Glaube die Hoffnung liegt ganz alleine bei Powerdolor und auch da sehe ich nicht allzuviel Hoffnung:

Kopiert aus einem Forum:
Seit Freitag ist nun eine MSI 290X Gaming im Einsatz, frei von jeglichen Nebengeraeuschen. Der Twin Frozr macht einen ziemlich guten Job, idle ist das Teil fuer mich unhoerbar, ab etwa 40-45% Drehzahl hoert man von der Existenz der Luefter, es bleibt aber angenehm bis ertraeglich. Die 1040MHz werden spielend gehalten. Der Silentfetisch wird mich vermutlich ueber kurz oder lang wieder in die Haende des MK-26 treiben, wer es nicht so eng sieht, wird mit der 290X Gaming sicherlich gluecklich. Die Backplatte gefaellt, beim VRAM habe ich Hynix erwischt, entsprechend gut laesst es sich uebertakten. Ein Schnelltest mit 1500MHz verlief problemlos. 

Wermutstropfen fuer mich ist die GPU Spannung idle mit 2 Monitoren. Hier legt die Sapphire Tri-X nur 0,85V an, die Gaming jedoch 0,95V, bei gleichen Taktraten. Schade eigentlich. Der Unterschied im Verbrauch faellt entsprechend aus. 

Evtl. laesst sich MSI ja zu einem Update ueberreden


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich würde die 100W Variante holen, falls du des öfteren Benchst und 24/7 so hohe Taktraten/Spannungen anlegen willst.
> Bissl Luft nach oben schadet nicht.
> 
> @ Pseudoephedrin: Schau mal zB hier unter Maximum PowerColor R9 290X OC 4 GB Review | techPowerUp
> ...



Ich habe mich auf die Anschlüsse bezogen  8pin(150w)+6pin(75w)+pci-e(75w)=300w


----------



## Duvar (26. Januar 2014)

Ja die Titan hat auch in etwa die selben Voraussetzungen, nur wie kommt der dann auf 500W Verbrauch? 
Schätze mit dem Powertarget quetscht man da mehr raus, sagen wir mal max 300W möglich und wenn ich nun +50% Powertarget einstelle sollten max 450W möglich sein oder?
Natürlich müsste man dafür extreme Spannungen anlegen.

Hab übrigens mal einen interessanten Thread gefunden, da hatte einer ein Problem und hat es wie folgt gelöst, ach schaut selber: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...edigt-gtx-titan-powertarget-hardwarelock.html


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja die Titan hat auch in etwa die selben Voraussetzungen, nur wie kommt der dann auf 500W Verbrauch?
> Schätze mit dem Powertarget quetscht man da mehr raus, sagen wir mal max 300W möglich und wenn ich nun +50% Powertarget einstelle sollten max 450W möglich sein oder?
> Natürlich müsste man dafür extreme Spannungen anlegen.
> 
> Hab übrigens mal einen interessanten Thread gefunden, da hatte einer ein Problem und hat es wie folgt gelöst, ach schaut selber: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/293228-erledigt-gtx-titan-powertarget-hardwarelock.html



Wenn das wirklich stimmen sollte, könnte die Kingpin ja knapp 0,85KW verheizen


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. Januar 2014)

Verdammt, die Backplate der 290er PCS+ würde mit meinem Genesis kollidieren, da ist jetzt schon bei der HD6950 Referenzkarte nur noch Luft von 2mm...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Januar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Verdammt, die Backplate der 290er PCS+ würde mit meinem Genesis kollidieren, da ist jetzt schon bei der HD6950 Referenzkarte nur noch Luft von 2mm...



Dann mach sie ab  bringt eh nix außer Optik und Stabilität


----------



## Marketing@Mindfactory (27. Januar 2014)

kingofjade schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt die 290x tri x bestellt ich hoffe die hat auch wirklich mehr dampf als meine inno3d gtx 780





kingofjade schrieb:


> Ich habe die tri x für 472€ geschossen  Die inno3d hat mich 499 gekostet (dhs edition ) Dazu hab ich jetzt noch das inno3d mauspad und die 3 gratis games.. Also für mich hat sich es gelohnt ^^


 
Schön hinterhältig, wie nett.
In unserem Forum noch erzählen, dass die Inno3D 780 ja "viieeel zu stark" für deine Ansprüche ist
https://forum.mindfactory.de/t79307-inno3d-gtx-780-a.html

Die Bestellung der 290X hat sich irgendwie grad in Luft aufgelöst.


----------



## the.hai (27. Januar 2014)

Marketing@Mindfactory schrieb:


> Schön hinterhältig, wie nett.
> In unserem Forum noch erzählen, dass die Inno3D 780 ja "viieeel zu stark" für deine Ansprüche ist
> https://forum.mindfactory.de/t79307-inno3d-gtx-780-a.html
> 
> Die Bestellung der 290X hat sich irgendwie grad in Luft aufgelöst.


 
MADE MY DAY!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2014)

Genau so und nicht anders muss man mit solchen Leuten umgehen.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (27. Januar 2014)

Etwas fies. Aber absolut gerecht und richtig


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Januar 2014)

ich feier das gerade so sehr 

Aber trotzdem richtig


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2014)

Fies ist das nicht, eher großzügig. Man verzichtet auf den zustehenden Wertersatz und nimmt sein Recht in Anspruch, von diesem "Kunden" in Zukunft keine Angebote zu einem Kaufvertrag mehr anzunehmen. Einwandfreies Vorgehen seitens Mindfactory.
Wer so "schlau" ist, den gleichen Namen dort und hier im Forum zu benutzen und dann auch noch mit seinem Streich zu prahlen, der hats mMn nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2014)

Ich bin normalerweise wirklich nicht gehässig, aber wer so frech ist... 

RICHTIG SO!!!


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (27. Januar 2014)

Ok stimmt hast absolut recht ...hätte ja sonst jeder machen können


----------



## Schmenki (27. Januar 2014)

Ohne Worte.
Vielleicht sollte das mal öfters vorkommen, dann wird es auch seltener vorkommen, dass man eine bereits benutzte Grafikkarte erhält die vorher bereits von jemanden genutzt worden ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Januar 2014)

Naja wird leider sehr oft praktisiert...

Muss selber mein Case+Netzteil+Lüfter reklamieren (vor 2 Wochen gekauft)

Aber alles unbenutzt, ohne Kratzer, OVP und mit allem Zubehör...

Aber bei Cyberport...

Naja ich finds auch gut das bei solchen Leuten, die sowas machen härter durchgegriffen wird.


----------



## Schmenki (27. Januar 2014)

Naja wenn was nicht stimmt mit der Hardware dann ist es doch logisch das man es zurück schicken kann.

Wenn aber Leute Hardware bestellen und mit den OC Ergebnissen nicht zufrieden sind und die Karte dann zurück schicken finde ich das nicht fair.
Hatte selber eine defekte 290 und eine mit extremen Spulenfiepen bei >100FPS.
Musste beiden zurück schicken und habe dann die dritte behalten können.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2014)

Ja, man sieht derartiges leider auch sehr oft in den bench-foren.
Dad blöde daran ist auch einfach, dass das jeder von uns mitzahlt. Der Shop hat dadurch zusätzliche Kosten und muss diese im Verkauf mit einrechnen. Dadurch muss man eine solche Karte dann teurer kaufen, als sie eigentlich sein müsste.


----------



## kingofjade (27. Januar 2014)

Marketing@Mindfactory schrieb:


> Schön hinterhältig, wie nett.
> In unserem Forum noch erzählen, dass die Inno3D 780 ja "viieeel zu stark" für deine Ansprüche ist
> https://forum.mindfactory.de/t79307-inno3d-gtx-780-a.html
> 
> Die Bestellung der 290X hat sich irgendwie grad in Luft aufgelöst.


 
kann ich mit leben.. aus fehlern lernt man ja 
nur fand ich es auch nicht so nett das ihr mir ne gebrauchte karte reingedrückt habt ^^


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2014)

Das finde ich wieder gut. Wenigstens kein rumgeheule. 
Aber nochmal zum besseren Verständnis:
Du lässt anderen deine gebrauchten und ausgeräuberten Produkte über, weil du selbst ein gebrauchtes hattest?


----------



## Marketing@Mindfactory (27. Januar 2014)

kingofjade schrieb:


> kann ich mit leben.. aus fehlern lernt man ja
> nur fand ich es auch nicht so nett das ihr mir ne gebrauchte karte reingedrückt habt ^^


Wie kommst du darauf? Weil sie nicht antistatisch verpackt war? Ist sie auch nicht. (z.B. Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra 3GB Unboxing - YouTube)

Danke für die Reaktionen, ich bin froh, dass ihr das versteht. Es ging auch nicht darum, dass er mit den OC Werten nicht zufrieden war. Dafür haben wir auch Verständnis, es ist schließlich auch eine OC Karte. Aber solche Aussagen und die Handlung...
Ich wollte eure Diskussion nicht unterbrechen, hoffen wir mal, dass alle Hersteller bald ordentlich liefern können und AMD wieder auf die Spur kommt.


----------



## kingofjade (27. Januar 2014)

hier stand müll


----------



## JonnyFaust (27. Januar 2014)

Marketing@Mindfactory schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Weil sie nicht antistatisch verpackt war? Ist sie auch nicht. (z.B. Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra 3GB Unboxing - YouTube)
> 
> Danke für die Reaktionen, ich bin froh, dass ihr das versteht. Es ging auch nicht darum, dass er mit den OC Werten nicht zufrieden war. Dafür haben wir auch Verständnis, es ist schließlich auch eine OC Karte. Aber solche Aussagen und die Handlung...
> Ich wollte eure Diskussion nicht unterbrechen, hoffen wir mal, dass alle Hersteller bald ordentlich liefern können und AMD wieder auf die Spur kommt.


 
Ich bete zu allen Göttern, dass die Tri-X tatsächlich bei euch am 29. eintrifft und ich eine bekomme. Hoffe mit dem 15.01 habe ich früh genug bestellt ^^.


----------



## kingofjade (27. Januar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das finde ich wieder gut. Wenigstens kein rumgeheule.
> Aber nochmal zum besseren Verständnis:
> Du lässt anderen deine gebrauchten und ausgeräuberten Produkte über, weil du selbst ein gebrauchtes hattest?


 
War halt irgendwie sone trotzreaktion nicht ganz astrein aber ich hab ja meine Strafe bekommen dafür


----------



## Marketing@Mindfactory (27. Januar 2014)

kingofjade schrieb:


> Wäre die Karte wenigstens sauber gewesen hätte ich sie wohl behalten naja b2t



Freundchen, die Karte kam zum ersten Mal am 30.12. bei uns rein. Die einzige Retoure, die wir bekommen haben, war deine. Bitte verzichte auf solche Unterstellungen.


----------



## kingofjade (27. Januar 2014)

Marketing@Mindfactory schrieb:


> Freundchen, die Karte kam zum ersten Mal am 30.12. bei uns rein. Die einzige Retoure, die wir bekommen haben, war deine. Bitte verzichte auf solche Unterstellungen.


 
Dann muss die Karte bei inno3d selbst sich den "Dreck" eingefangen haben.. naja war jedenfalls damals nicht zufrieden.
Und ich finde das ich mir hier mal an dieser Stelle entschuldigen sollte.
Bitte vergebt mir nobody is perfect


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

Glaubst doch nicht echt, dass dir noch einer hier glaubt, von wegen gebrauchte Karte etc erzählen um deinen Diebstahl zu rechtfertigen, obwohl es nicht mal eine gebrauchte war, aber nun sagste Inno selbst hätte da was gemacht  Inno hat die Karte vom Mars hier her bestellt, wie konnte es der Hersteller nur wagen, dort ein Staubkorn mit zu packen?^^
Auf jeden Fall kingofjade war deine Aktion mehr als mies und die Reaktion von Mindfactory noch zu mild.
Du hast dein wahres Gesicht gezeigt hier und dort im Forum noch sagen hey die ist viiiieel zu stark etc pp gebt mir bitte mein Geld zurück...


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, an dieser Stelle sollten wir mal das Kriegsbeil begraben und die Sache als erledigt betrachten. Ich werde damit jetzt einfach mal anfangen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Januar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich denke, an dieser Stelle sollten wir mal das Kriegsbeil begraben und die Sache als erledigt betrachten. Ich werde damit jetzt einfach mal anfangen...



Das finde ich auch


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Januar 2014)

Ja. Bin ich dabei.


----------



## seisking (27. Januar 2014)

Was erwartet ihr eig von der costum powercolor?


----------



## Shriker (27. Januar 2014)

sers, 
will jetzt kein extra thread aufmachen deswegen stell ich meine frage mal hier.

möchte mir die tage eine r9 290 bestellen und schwanke zwischen:

MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-50G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? ist die tri x die schnellere karte dank oc ? sonstige vor- und nachteile würden mich noch interessieren.


----------



## Xcravier (27. Januar 2014)

Der Status von meinem Pc den ich bei mindfactory bestellt habe, mit einer r9 290 tri-x oc, ist jetzt "wird montiert" 

EDIT: es ist auf "fertig montiert" gewechselt


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

Höh sind heute Karten eingetrudelt bei denen?
Dachte am 29.01. kommt wieder was rein.
Die BF4 Version ist auch von 100 verkauften Karten auf 90 gesunken, haben da einige storniert, oder wie kommt sowas zustande? 
Xcravier, du hattest nicht die BF4 Edition oder?


----------



## Xcravier (27. Januar 2014)

Doch (think), hmmm, dann ist es ja recht wahrscheinlich, dass ich einen Rückläufer bekomme ...


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

Muss nicht sein, die Termine die Mindfactory dort angibt, entsprechen nicht immer der Wahrheit bzw es kann vorkommen, hab es auch zig mal erlebt, dass die Ware vor-oder nachher ankommt wie dort angegeben.
Verstehe nur nicht, warum du 100€ zahlst für den Zusammenbau... Hardwareversand macht dasselbe zB für 20€ oder hier hättest du auch genügend Leute die Helfen: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Xcravier (27. Januar 2014)

Mach mir doch kein schlechtes Gewissen , ich weiß ja selber, dass das eigentlich nicht so intelligent ist, aber ich warte jetzt schon seit ca. 1 Monat, und da war es mir dann irgendwann egal, ob es ein paar Euro mehr kostet, und wollte dann auch nicht mehr reklamieren 

(ich spiele zurzeit mit einer Radeon HD 6450 und einem AMD Athlon II X2 250 ^^)


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

Das die Karten heute teilweise eingetroffen sind kann gut sein, lese gerade auf overclockers.uk, dass die soeben eine neue Ladung 290 Tri X geliefert bekommen haben.
Sry wollte dir kein schlechtes gewissen machen, nur leider ist der Service dort echt teuer.

Hätteste echt mal selber versuchen sollen, ich habe es damals auch gepackt mit 2 linken Händen, ok, direkt nach dem Zusammenbau ist mir ne 1.5 Liter Colapulle hochgegangen bzw aus der Hand gefallen und hat dem PC ordentlich zugesetzt + mir sage und schreibe regelrecht eine Gesichtsdusche vom feinsten beschert, muss mich immernoch schlapp lachen wenn ich dran denke. 
Jetzt ohne Witz, das war in etwa so, wie wenn einer den Duschkopf auf volle Pulle in die Fratze hält für 5 Sekunden 
Freundin war natürlich am lachen bis zum geht nicht mehr, wollte schon Highkick verpassen, aber musste mich schnell um den Rechner kümmern, 1-2 Tropfen hatten es ins Gehäuse geschafft


----------



## Xcravier (27. Januar 2014)

Villeicht hat mindfactory ja extra nicht angegeben, dass sie die Lieferung schon heute bekommen, weil sie noch so viele Bestellungem haben, die sie erst noch abarbeiten müssen, bevor sie riskieren, dass sie schlechte Bewertungen so nach dem Motto "lieferung ist zu lahm!!!" bekommen  (oder sie wollen dadurch gute Bewertungen wie z.B. "lieferung ist sogar noch schneller als erwartet " bekommen :O )

Immer diese bösen Cola-Flaschen xD, einmal nicht daran gedacht, und ...


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

Hier haben ja einige die Karte bestellt, die können sich gerne melden, falls sich was an deren Status ändert.


----------



## franzthecat (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo 

Was für ein wieviel Watt Netzteil braucht man für Crossover mit zwei R9 290(X)?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. Januar 2014)

BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 850 Watt sollte reichen, wenn du CPU und GPU's stark übertaktest, kannst du auch zur 1kw Variante greifen.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2014)

850W sollten es mindestens sein. Auch ein gutes NT sollte es sein, ab Enermax Rev 87+ gehts los.

P. S. Cross*Fire*


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 850 Watt sollte reichen, wenn du CPU und GPU's stark übertaktest, kannst du auch zur 1kw Variante greifen.



Mein ocz modxstream 700 watt hat mit nem fx 8320 @4, 6 ghz und der r9 290 @1200 mhz@ 1, 3 v nicht mehr gereicht. Pc ist mitten im 3d mark ausgegangen sowie in bf 4. Das neue corsair cx750 scheint zu reichen. Meint ihr ob es schädlich ist weil es ein Singlerail ist. Kenne much damit leider gar nicht aus.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. Januar 2014)

Schädlich nicht, mit einem Enermax Revolution, Platimax oder einem Dark Power Pro 10 mit 750 Watt wärest du besser bedient


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Januar 2014)

Mantle Treiber
Jener welcher bei Toshiba ONLINE war
Zum Download:

https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0BykQ4pHxfGQWS1dOYkw4WkZFM1U&export=download


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Schädlich nicht, mit einem Enermax Revolution, Platimax oder einem Dark Power Pro 10 mit 750 Watt wärest du besser bedient



Aber auch 80 euro mehr los:


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (27. Januar 2014)

Mantle jetzt doch ?? 

Irgendwie soll AMD (vielmehr die Hersteller von Individuallösungen ( bin gerade nicht auf das Kontrawort zu Referenzmodell gekommen ...) mit den 290ern mal in die Puschen kommen. Ich (mein Rechner) und Kumpel (Neubauprojekt) wünschen sich was starkes, leises und kühles...


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Aber auch 80 euro mehr los:


 Nö, beim Revolution 87+ 850W sinds nur ~54€.
Dafür bekommt man aber 100W mehr Nennleistung, Multi-Rail, Modularität, 80+ Gold, einen leiseren Lüfter, 2 Jahre längere Garantie etc. pp.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. Januar 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Aber auch 80 euro mehr los:



Das NT ist das wichtigste Teil im PC, da kann man schonmal investieren


----------



## the.hai (27. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab da mal in dem shop gesucht, wie wärs mit der, Lieferzeit 1-2 Werktage Privatkunden Shop - MSI R9 290X 4GD5 - Grafikkarten - 4...
> R9 290X für nur 360€


 
ich hab heute ne versandbestätigung für eine r9 290x erhalten....

ich bin mal gespannt was da ankommt


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

Hoffe das beste für dich und das die die natürlich tatsächlich ne X Version schicken 
Halt uns auf dem laufenden.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (27. Januar 2014)

Mal ne kurze Frage, ist bei den R9 290 das Risiko auf Spulenfiepen groß oder ist das bei jedem Boardpartner unterschiedlich? Wollte mir eigentlich ne 770/280x holen, hab aber bei manchen gelesen, dass sie Spulenfiepen hatten...


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. Januar 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Mein ocz modxstream 700 watt hat mit nem fx 8320 @4, 6 ghz und der r9 290 @1200 mhz@ 1, 3 v nicht mehr gereicht. Pc ist mitten im 3d mark ausgegangen sowie in bf 4. Das neue corsair cx750 scheint zu reichen. Meint ihr ob es schädlich ist weil es ein Singlerail ist. Kenne much damit leider gar nicht aus.



Nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Drüben im Netzteilbereich würdest Du gesteinigt für die Netzteilwahl...fehlt wohl ne ganze Menge wichtiger Krimskrams in den Kästen...


----------



## doceddy (27. Januar 2014)

Gerade waren PowerColor Karten bei Alternate im Outlet. Habe tatsächlich eine für 227€ bekommen. Hoffentlich ist die Karte an sich in Ordnung, dann kommt da guter Kühler drauf und ich bin der glücklichste Mensch auf der Welt


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2014)

Pöh, für 227€ hätte ich auch eine genommen. Da hätte ich mit dem Verkauf der 7970 ja noch Gewinn gemacht.


----------



## doceddy (27. Januar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Pöh, für 227€ hätte ich auch eine genommen. Da hätte ich mit dem Verkauf der 7970 ja noch Gewinn gemacht.


 
Konnte meine GTX670 auch noch für 200 verkaufen


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

doceddy schrieb:


> Gerade waren PowerColor Karten bei Alternate im Outlet. Habe tatsächlich eine für 227€ bekommen. Hoffentlich ist die Karte an sich in Ordnung, dann kommt da guter Kühler drauf und ich bin der glücklichste Mensch auf der Welt


 
Ach das ist die, die ich zurück geschickt hatte, Grafikfehler ohne Ende @ stock und Spulenfiepen bis der Arzt kommt ab 50 FPS.

Edit: War ein Joke, bevor du direkt stornierst oder einen Herzinfarkt bekommst 
Hoffe die Karte ist ohne Fehl und Tadel


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. Januar 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> Ernst.
> Mein BeQuiet mit 700W ist bei zwei 580ern + 1090t auch ausgestiegen, so bald ich übertatet habe. Deswegen habe ich jetzt 1000W  endlich ruhe auch mit mehreren Karten



Es ist nicht immer nur eine Sache der Leistung, sondern auch der Qualität.

Aber lass' Dir das mal lieber im Netzteilbereich erklären...


----------



## JonnyFaust (27. Januar 2014)

Bin echt mal gespannt, ob mein 480W Netzteil die Tri-X packt mit OC. 

Meine 7970 mit 1250 MHz bei 1,3 V und den Prozi mit etwas über 1,3 V bei 4,5 GHz hat es auf jeden Fall geschafft. Prozi undervolten und die Tri-X auf 1200 prügeln sollte auch vllt klappen.


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Bin echt mal gespannt, ob mein 480W Netzteil die Tri-X packt mit OC.
> 
> Meine 7970 mit 1250 MHz bei 1,3 V und den Prozi mit etwas über 1,3 V bei 4,5 GHz hat es auf jeden Fall geschafft. Prozi undervolten und die Tri-X auf 1200 prügeln sollte auch vllt klappen.


 
Jop mach mal 4.1GHz mit 1.1V und gut ist  http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c1/500x1000px-LL-c1411aab_yxx.png
Also so in etwa habe ich das vor mit meinem 4770k, die CPU packt das auch zum Glück, leider verlangt die ab 4.4+GHz böse Spannungen.


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

Was würdet ihr mir raten bzw meint ihr es lohnt sich bei meinem 4770K:

1.1V = 4.1 GHz
1.196V = 4.4 GHz
1.24V = 4.5 GHz

Für 4.6 GHz sind dann über 1.3V von Nöten (glaub waren 1.33V+ rum). Deswegen sage ich mal max 4.5 GHz geben, aber die 4.4 GHz sind schätzungsweise die beste Option oder?
Anhand dem Link oben welchen ich gepostet habe, dürften wir da wohl alle selber Meinung sein hoffe ich (?)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. Januar 2014)

Ach, der scheint ja recht gut zu sein, da kannst den auch auf 4,5 prügeln


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. Januar 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> Falscher Ansatz.
> Eine 290/x kann bei Vollauslastung 300 W benötigen. 2 Karten macht dann 600 W. Jetzt noch die anderen Komponenten + Leistung, die in Form von Wärme verloren geht, dann weißt du was für ein Netzteil sinnvoll ist
> Als ETA brauche ich mir diese Netzteildiskussionen nicht geben, deswegen äußere ich mich nicht weiter dazu.



Habe ich da irgendwas gegen gesagt/geschrieben? Ich meine nicht.
Wenn ein System 1000 Watt braucht, dann braucht es 1000 Watt.
Nur die Qualität der 1000 Watt ist immer sone Sache.

Wir haben da IMHO etwas aneinander vorbei geschrieben.

Und ETA ist schön und gut, nur ein einzelner kann nicht alles wissen.
Ist keine Schande sich bei Kollegen Rat zu holen.

So, genug OT, weiter mit den GraKas.


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ach, der scheint ja recht gut zu sein, da kannst den auch auf 4,5 prügeln


 
Die Werte sind übrigens nicht Prime stable, aber im Alltag nie einen Bluescreen bekommen mit den Werten, von dem her passt es.
Cinebench etc laufen auch ohne Probleme, ist aber natürlich ein Witz vs Prime^^
Mal zum Vergleich Primestable 4.4GHz = 1.28V vs 1.196V ohne Absturz im Alltag.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Werte sind übrigens nicht Prime stable, aber im Alltag nie einen Bluescreen bekommen mit den Werten, von dem her passt es.
> Cinebench etc laufen auch ohne Probleme, ist aber natürlich ein Witz vs Prime^^
> Mal zum Vergleich Primestable 4.4GHz = 1.28V vs 1.196V ohne Absturz im Alltag.



Eingestellte 1,196v im bios oder real anliegend ? 

versuchs mit 4,3ghz  habe ich auch. Eingestellt im bios und auch cpuz zeigt mir es an. Aber anliegend laut hwmonitor 1,20v sind bei mir aber auch prime /lynx / intelburnTest stable  die 4,4 ghz muss dann schon 1,22v einstellen ...real 1,24v. Noch harmlos aber ich bleibe gerne unter 1,20v 

wann giiiiiibbbt es endlich tests der pcs+ und der xfx dd ???!!! vorallem die spawas temps interessiert mich


----------



## franzthecat (27. Januar 2014)

Meinen nächsten Rechner bau ich gleich mit einen 1000w oder Enermax Revolution, Platimax oder einem Dark Power oder irgendsowas ich weiss noch nicht ob es sich lohnt für Crossover 600 Euro auszugeben andererseits brauch ich sowiso ein neues Netzteil ich glaub nicht das die nächsten Generationen Grafikkarten immer stromsparender werden trotz und wegen den technologiefortschritt ,das hat man mir vor 4 jahren auch gesagt und jetzt reicht mein angeblich 650 watt 80+ teil wieder nicht aus und das reicht glaub ich nicht mal für eine Grafikkarte.Und zwei Netzteile auf einen Pc laufen lassen ist sowiso heikle.


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

Ja neue reviews wären nicht verkehrt.
Beim surfen liegen nur 0.7V an grad und unter Last (kein Prime), sondern zB Cinebench oder beim Zocken 1.196V, die auch real anliegen.
LLC Lvl 5 =off
Input 1.825V
Ring/Cache 1.1V rum
Ram @ stock also 1600, aber 1866 laufen auch eigentlich auch ohne Probleme (ist 1600er Ram).
Hier ein guter Thread [Guide] [HowTo] get my Haswell stable - Guide
CPU bleibt unter Last unter 70°C so, pascht scho 
Sry für offtopic.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Januar 2014)

@Duvar Lass die CPU auf 4,1 GHz,  reicht locker.

Nochmal zu den Netzteilen. Werde mein P10 550W gegen ein P10 650W tauschen.. Da sind noch ein paar mehr Reserven drin für OC.

Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

Was haste für eine CPU und wv V legste da an maximal und welche Kühlung wird oder hat deine GPU?
Ich sag mal so, +200mV sind sowieso kaum kühlbar, es sei denn du hast vor den Lüfter @ 100% Speed laufen zu lassen (VRM= 90°C bei der Tri X unter den Voraussetzungen)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Januar 2014)

CPU ist ein i5 2500K @OC 4,5GHz+

Naja als Grafikkarte wollte ich eigentlich eine 290 @stock nehmen und einen Acerol Hybrid (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben) drauf packen und dann übertakten.

Bei welchen R290 ist den eigentlich die Spannung frei wählbar & kein Spulenfieben?


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2014)

Da musst du Glück haben, da alle Spulenfiepen haben können, aber dein Netzteil sollte eigentlich reichen, ist doch ein Top Netzteil das P10.
Mal was anderes: Jedem der eine 290X kaufen will und meint der ist empfehlenswerter wie die 290, dem zeigt ihr am besten dieses Video R9 290x vs R9 290 - YouTube


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Da musst du Glück haben, da alle Spulenfiepen haben können, aber dein Netzteil sollte eigentlich reichen, ist doch ein Top Netzteil das P10.
> Mal was anderes: Jedem der eine 290X kaufen will und meint der ist empfehlenswerter wie die 290, dem zeigt ihr am besten dieses Video R9 290x vs R9 290 - YouTube


So gut wie kein Unterschied 

Ok. Mal sehen ob's diese Woche noch was wird mit der GraKa 
Muss ja auch noch warten, dass CPU+RAM getestet wurden 

Kann man bei der Tri-X die Spannung verstellen?


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2014)

Soweit ich weiß kann man mit Trixx bei allen 290er Karten die Spannung verstellen, sogar ohne Biosflash (keine Gewähr).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann man mit Trixx bei allen 290er Karten die Spannung verstellen, sogar ohne Biosflash (keine Gewähr).



Naja mal sehen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja neue reviews wären nicht verkehrt.
> Beim surfen liegen nur 0.7V an grad und unter Last (kein Prime), sondern zB Cinebench oder beim Zocken 1.196V, die auch real anliegen.
> LLC Lvl 5 =off
> Input 1.825V
> ...



nächste Woche kommt ja das Heft raus....also da werden hoffentlich alle neuen 290er drinne stehen ....keine Lust mehr zu warten 

in game bleibt meine cpu unter 50 Grad.....prime unter 70 Grad.


----------



## wobbes (28. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Da musst du Glück haben, da alle Spulenfiepen haben können, aber dein Netzteil sollte eigentlich reichen, ist doch ein Top Netzteil das P10.
> Mal was anderes: Jedem der eine 290X kaufen will und meint der ist empfehlenswerter wie die 290, dem zeigt ihr am besten dieses Video R9 290x vs R9 290 - YouTube


 
magst mir das übersetzen 

was wäre denn eine gute R9 290 Ref mir dem passenden Wäku ....würde mich über tips freuen ...die R9 290x PCS ist preislich leider ganz oben angesiedelt ist aber trotzdem ein nettes Stück Hardware ....


----------



## PolsKa (28. Januar 2014)

Alle r9 290 ref Karten sind gleich,nimm deswegen einen Hersteller der Kulant beim Kühlerwechsel ist


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Januar 2014)

So werde jetzt doch das P10 650W nehmen und eine Asus R9 290 im Ref ranhängen und einen Peter 2 auf die Asus draufbauen und das ganze von 2 eloops anpusten lassen.


----------



## PolsKa (28. Januar 2014)

Willst du nur eine Karte betreiben? Dann ist 650W viel zu viel


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2014)

wobbes schrieb:


> magst mir das übersetzen
> 
> was wäre denn eine gute R9 290 Ref mir dem passenden Wäku ....würde mich über tips freuen ...die R9 290x PCS ist preislich leider ganz oben angesiedelt ist aber trotzdem ein nettes Stück Hardware ....


 
Sry ich kann kein Russisch oder welche Sprache das ist 
Es geht doch nur um die FPS in dem Video, Bilder sagen doch mehr als Worte.

Man flippe aus Grafikkartenversand wurde schon wieder verschoben bei MF...
Erst war es der 31. dann wurde daraus 29. und nun 30. 

Währenddessen bei Nvidia: (Hoffe englisch ist kein Problem  )
https://twitter.com/nitrub/status/428140981783769088/photo/1


----------



## Cleriker (28. Januar 2014)

Geh doch einfach vom 31. aus und hör auf, dauern nachzusehen. So kannst du nur überrascht werden, wenn sie eine Woche später noch immer nicht im Postkasten liegt.


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (28. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Tests zu der Powercolor r9 290 PCS+ ?

Kann mich nämlich nicht entscheiden zwischen dieser und der Sapphire Tri-X


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2014)

Hier lest mal was über die Gaming Männer MSI Radeon R9-290X Gaming OC review - Introduction


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/nitrub/status/428140981783769088/photo/1






Duvar schrieb:


> Hier lest mal was über die Gaming Männer MSI Radeon R9-290X Gaming OC review - Introduction



Hier ist die R290 schon eine ganze Ecke hinter der 290X


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2014)

Ja aber eine Referenz @ 947MHz und keine zB Tri X mit 1000MHz oder Gigabyte mit 1040 MHz und höherem Speichertakt.
Ach sehe grad da ist auch die Asus...
Also um auf eine 290X @ 1040MHz aufzuschließen bzw gleich zu ziehen musst du die 290 @ 1100MHz laufen lassen.
Sind knapp unter 10% Unterschied immer wie ich sehe.


----------



## Schmenki (28. Januar 2014)

Wie mein Vorredner schon erwähnt hat.
Die Unterschiede liegen bei ca. 10-15% und die ref 290 läuft bei 947Mhz und die MSI z.B: bei 1050.
Das sind ungefähr die 10%


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2014)

Ja aber da ist auch eine Asus 290 DCUII vertreten und da liegt der Unterschied bei knapp unter 10%.
Ich denke jedoch, dass da was nicht stimmt, weil es ist kaum ein Unterschied zwischen einer 290 @ 947 vs der Asus die mit 1050MHz getaktet ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Januar 2014)

Na ich hoffe mal, dass diese Karte keinen Voltagelock hat  Mal sehen wie sich der Peter 2 so drauf macht


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2014)

Schaut dort mal zB bei BF 4 die Resultate an, dass kann einfach nicht stimmen wie dort die Asus 290 da abschneidet, gleichauf mit einer Referenz 290 und Meilenweit entfernt von der MSI 290X.
 wie die da getestet haben, ich werde mal deren Asus Test überprüfen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Januar 2014)

Was meint ihr: Krieg ich die Asus ref auf tri-x Niveau?


----------



## PolsKa (28. Januar 2014)

1000MHz schafft eigentlich jede r9 290 mit 1,25V (Default Spannung). Je nach Karte ist dann auch max. 1100mhz drin.


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2014)

Naürlich....

Die Asus 290 DCUII ist ja mit 1000MHz getaktet (1000/5040) dennoch sind die Ergebnisse zB in BF 4 bissl merkwürdig.
Wenn man dann schaut was passiert, wenn man übertaktet, kommt mir auch spanisch vor ASUS Radeon R9-290 DirectCU II OC review - Overclocking - AMD Radeon R9-290
@ Full HD: Dort erreicht man durch OC zB ca 35% mehr FPS bei Hitman...

Wenn man nun die OC Resultate vergleich passt es schon wieder, da zieht man fast gleich:

MSI 290X Gaming übertaktet bei Bioshock= 68 FPS @ 2560x1440
Asus 290 übertaktet bei Bioshock bei selber Auflösung= 66FPS (ok die ASUS konnte man bissl weiter übertakten)

Bei Tomb Raider 97 vs 93FPS und beim Firestrike 255 Punkte Unterschied zugunsten der übertakteten 290X.

Nichts desto trotz müsste die ASUS DCUII bei BF4 *42%* zulegen an FPS um mit der MSI 290X gleich zu ziehen... Das kann einfach niemals sein und da muss was falsch gelaufen sein, oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## PolsKa (28. Januar 2014)

Evt machen die Shader auf einer hohen Auflösung paar mehr fps. Aber so hoch kann der Unterschied nicht sein,da ist sicherlich ein Fehler drin


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Januar 2014)

Naja da ich mich endlich entscheiden konnte, wird es eine 290 PCS+ bei Mindfactory. Die soll ja ab Donnerstag/Freitag lieferbar sein. Vielleicht kann ich auch noch eine abfassen  Hoffe die ist schön leise wie die Tri-X 

Mal sehen was der PCGH-Test im neuen Heft sagt. kann mir jemand sagen wann die neue Ausgabe in den Regalen liegt?


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2014)

Nee da ist definitiv was faul, es besteht kaum ein Unterschied zur Referenz 290 die mit 947MHz taktet, schau zB bei MoH beide 53 FPS ASUS Radeon R9-290 DirectCU II OC review - DX11: Medal Of Honor Warfighter
Bioshock beide 58 FPS ASUS Radeon R9-290 DirectCU II OC review - DX11: BioShock Infinite
und in den anderen Tests sieht es kaum anders aus, was ist da schief gelaufen?
Hat die Asus gethrottled oder hat die einen Quietmodus wo sie den Takt gar nicht halten kann? Nur wenn ich mir die Temps anschaue= 73°C
Ich werde da nicht schlau draus.


----------



## PolsKa (28. Januar 2014)

doppelpost sry...


----------



## PolsKa (28. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja da ich mich endlich entscheiden  konnte, wird es eine 290 PCS+ bei Mindfactory. Die soll ja ab  Donnerstag/Freitag lieferbar sein. Vielleicht kann ich auch noch eine  abfassen  Hoffe die ist schön leise wie die Tri-X
> 
> Mal sehen was der PCGH-Test im neuen Heft sagt. kann mir jemand sagen wann die neue Ausgabe in den Regalen liegt?


 

Die Tri-X ist nicht wirklich leise  jedenfalls nicht im idle


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> doppelpost sry...


 
Lautstärke und Lüfterkurven - AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der lang erwarteten Board-Partner-Karten (Update)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Januar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Die Tri-X ist nicht wirklich leise


 
Naja aber leiser als die anderen und kühl^^

Ok die nehmen sich ja alle nix  Also wirds am Ende um die temps gehen^^


----------



## Asynic (28. Januar 2014)

Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich jetzt ne Ref karte nehme, oder doch lieber ne Tri-X oder so (290). 

Würde später also in nem halben jahr so in etwa gerne auf Wakü gehen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. Januar 2014)

Dann die Tri X, ein Referenz PCB hat die ja auch.


----------



## 4clocker (28. Januar 2014)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich jetzt ne Ref karte nehme, oder doch lieber ne Tri-X oder so (290).
> 
> Würde später also in nem halben jahr so in etwa gerne auf Wakü gehen



Bei ner Ref wirst du auf jeden Fall nicht erst in nem halben Jahr auf Wakü umbauen 
Ich hab mit meiner Ref höchstens 10 Minuten gezockt, ausgebaut und nen Wasserkühler drauf geschnallt


----------



## Asynic (28. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir damals das 800D extra gekauft, weil ich ne Wakü haben wollte  Aber ich hab die Kohle auch nicht in Massen, bin immerhin noch Schüler ;D Muss noch immer was für 
n Führerschein zur Seite legen


----------



## the.hai (28. Januar 2014)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> Ich hab mir damals das 800D extra gekauft, weil ich ne Wakü haben wollte  Aber ich hab die Kohle auch nicht in Massen, bin immerhin noch Schüler ;D Muss noch immer was für
> n Führerschein zur Seite legen


 

naja, das 800d ist ja ungemoddet recht unbrauchbar für ne richtige wakü. (360er und 2x140er einbaubar)


----------



## bthight (28. Januar 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage: Lassen sich die Sapphire oder Gigabyte 3-Lüfter Varianten der *R9 290* unlocken ?
Oder haben diese bereits einen lasercut ? 

Ich möchte mir am liebsten  eine unlockbare R9 die 290 kaufen. Die Tri X Oc 290 oder die Windforce 3x kosten ca 385 und gefallen mir am meisten.

Weiß wer was darüber ?

Ps. Der ARCTIC ACCELERO S1 PLUS passt auf eine R9 290 (x), heute getestet. Mit 2 be quiet pure wings 2 140mm montiert.Der eine Lüfter steht 4 cm nach hinten über das Kühlgerippe raus aber es passt noch ins Gehäuse.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Januar 2014)

Zunächst mal muss man festhalten, dass es kaum noch bis gar keine freischaltbaren 290er mehr geben sollte, die höchte Wahrscheinlichkeit hatten eine gewisse Zeit die Modelle von TUL (= VTX3D, Powercolor, Club3D), das ist aber schon lange vorbei. Allenfalls durch einen absoluten Glücksgriff sollte man noch eine freischaltbare Karte bekommen können.

Zum S1. Der ist keinesfalls für die 290 gedacht, wie liegen denn da die Temperaturen unter Last? Unter einen ACX III sollte man bei der 290(X) mMn nicht gehen.


----------



## the.hai (28. Januar 2014)

bthight schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir am liebsten  eine unlockbare R9 die 290 kaufen. Die Tri X Oc 290 oder die Windforce 3x kosten ca 385 und gefallen mir am meisten.
> 
> Weiß wer was darüber ?


 
Unwahrscheinlich, ich würde sogar sagen UNMÖGLICH. nur die ersten karten hatte noch die großen chips drauf. siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2014)

Du wirst so gut wie gar keine unlockbare finden, egal bei welchem Modell. Bei den Customdesigns hab ich bis dato noch keine gesehen, bei der das ging.
Vergiss das mit dem unlocken, zumal es auch so gut wie nichts bringt, selbst wenn es klappen würde, die 4% mehr Leistung auf selbem Takt sind es nicht wert, sich darüber nen Kopf zu machen.
Einfach ein gutes Customdesign kaufen und fertig. (Sapphire tri X oder die MSI Gaming wären nicht schlecht, oder die PCS+ ist schätzungsweise auch sehr gut)
Ps Es war nicht nur auf die Tul Karten beschränkt.

Mal was anderes, da hat einer den Kühler der ASUS 650 TI DCUII auf seine 290 gebaut 
Auf jeden Fall besser wie die Referenz.Bench R9 290 modifiée 3840x1080p - YouTube


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Januar 2014)

Bilder ?!  Temps?


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2014)

Beim Punkt overclocking scheint es auch OK zu sein, nur @ stock ist es nicht normal...


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Januar 2014)

Hier mal die MSI Gaming im Test,
jene das TopModel MSI Gaming R9 290X:

MSI Radeon R9-290X Gaming OC review - Introduction

Temperatur Idle/ Last sehr gutund auf Augenhöhe mit der Tri-X von Sapphire.
Aber die Lautstärke beim Zocken knapp R9 290X Niveau  
Wieder mal gepatzt von MSI, wie schon so oft.

Kaum ein Custom Modell kann sich derzeit komplett richtig absetzen vom AMD Referenz Design!


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2014)

Schau mal 4 Seiten zurück, da wurde es schon gepostet  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-149.html#post6108586
Ausserdem ist die 290X im quietmode trotzdem lauter wie die anscheinend. Von dem her ist es OK.
Ihr müsst bei einigen Customdesigns auch drauf achten ob die den Quietmode fahren oder den Performance Mode, manche Customs haben 2 verschiedene Biosversionen und bei manchen ist es gleich, mit dem Unterschied, dass eins Uefi ist und das andere legaccy.
dBA Messungen spiegeln auch nicht, wichtig sind die Werte in Sone.

Auszug: "Direkte Umwandlung per Formel ist nicht möglich, da Sone die subjektive Lautheit, dB(A) dagegen die gemessene Lautheit bezeichnet.

Z.B.: Ein Lüfter Lüfter kann sehr wenig db "Lautstärke" verursachen (also wenig messbare Laustärke), diese aber in solch einer Frequenz, das diese stark "nervt". Bei Sone bekommt dieser doch dann einen höheren Wert als ein Lüfter, mit selber db Stärke.

Also: Sone ist ein Wert, wie ein Gerät den Nutzer nervt. DB(A) hingegen ist ein reiner Messwert"


----------



## Asynic (28. Januar 2014)

Also sollte man wenn man n Custom Design haben will zur Tri-x greifen? Oder ehr zur MSI? Wer ist als Hersteller kulanter beim Wakü umbau?


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (28. Januar 2014)

Aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit und der Erfahrungen mit dem twin frozr jab ich persönlich zur MSI gegriffen   (wenn du noch 2 Wochen warten kannst gibt es einen kleinen Bericht von mir....und dann gibt's die auch schon von der pcgh usw. )


----------



## Asynic (28. Januar 2014)

Nein ich bestell morgen früh, muss mich jetzt entscheiden ;D


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (28. Januar 2014)

Na dann bleibt ja nur die MSI  wenn du nich deutlich mehr als 400 ausgeblieben willst...


----------



## Asynic (28. Januar 2014)

aber die gaming ist auch momentan nur in bestellung :'( Ich brauch die sicher bis spätestens Donnerstag nächste Woche


----------



## bthight (28. Januar 2014)

Also zum S1 Plus
, es fehlen 2 Ram-Kühler steinchen, sonst passt er perfekt.

Auf den Kühler kann man locker 2 120/140er Lüfter packen.
Hier ist mein eigener GTX 760 Prototyp, mit 2 120er Lüftern von Enermax.
Maximale Temperaturen unter Furmark 71ºC .

Auf der R9 290 sind 2 140mm Lüfter und von der Seite kommt vom Gehäuse auch noch Luft.
Die Lüfter laufen konstant mit +12V und sind echt leise.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Januar 2014)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> aber die gaming ist auch momentan nur in bestellung :'( Ich brauch die sicher bis spätestens Donnerstag nächste Woche


 
Bestellt die PCS+. Die soll am Wochenende eintreffen...


----------



## Asynic (28. Januar 2014)

Aber wie kulant is Powercolor denn mit wakü/Kühlerwechsel? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## PolsKa (28. Januar 2014)

sie sind Kulant


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> Aber wie kulant is Powercolor denn mit wakü/Kühlerwechsel? Weiß das jemand?


 


PolsKa schrieb:


> sie sind Kulant


 
In der Tat. Sind eigentlich alle.

Hat eigentlich noch einer von euch eine PCS+ geordert?


----------



## Borstinator (29. Januar 2014)

Jo. Jetzt nur hoffen, dass die zum Wochenende da ist, dass das Mantle Update dann auch kommt, sie gut kühlt und kein Spulenfiepen hat


----------



## resend (29. Januar 2014)

Wer spielt hier denn mit 2x 290x BF4 auf einem 1440p Monitor? Mich würde noch immer interessieren wieviel resolutionscale machbar ist, bis die 4GB der Karte voll sind


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2014)

resend schrieb:


> Wer spielt hier denn mit 2x 290x BF4 auf einem 1440p Monitor? Mich würde noch immer interessieren wieviel resolutionscale machbar ist, bis die 4GB der Karte voll sind



Kann ich nachher gern mal testen.


----------



## resend (29. Januar 2014)

Supi, danke! Bin sehr gespannt  Mach aber auch 2x MSAA rein und 16x AF und sag wieviel fps du dann hast, mit der höchst möglichen res.scale


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Kann ich nachher gern mal testen.



Hast du 2 290X oder non X?


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hast du 2 290X oder non X?



Zwei non x


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Zwei non x



Ok^^ Bin auch mal gespannt was rauskommt


----------



## getsomenuts (29. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch einer von euch eine PCS+ geordert?



Hier ich auch! Nachdem ich meine Tri-X ja leider zurück schicken musste...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Hier ich auch! Nachdem ich meine Tri-X ja leider zurück schicken musste...



Da hast du ja einen Direktvergleich  Berichte dann mal. Ich hoffe, dass die nächste Woche eintrudelt


----------



## Duvar (29. Januar 2014)

Angeblich ist die ja jetzt am 30. lieferbar, erst war es der 31. dann der 29. und nun der 30.
Ganz ehrlich, ich glaub nicht dran, dass die demnächst eintrudelt, denke vorher wird storniert und was anderes bestellt, falls die anderen Karten auf Lager sind.
Diese Hinhaltetaktik nervt richtig, normalerweise sollten im shop nur Waren gelistet sein, die auch auf Lager sind, wäre natürlich nicht gut für die shops, aber ist halt ärgerlich für den Kunden,
wenn jedes mal verschoben wird usw usf.


----------



## getsomenuts (29. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da hast du ja einen Direktvergleich  Berichte dann mal. Ich hoffe, dass die nächste Woche eintrudelt


Man darf gespannt sein! Ist bei mir die letzte Chance für AMD wenn das jetzt nichts wird greif ich zu einer grünen!



Duvar schrieb:


> Diese Hinhaltetaktik nervt richtig, normalerweise sollten im shop nur Waren gelistet sein, die auch auf Lager sind, wäre natürlich nicht gut für die shops, aber ist halt ärgerlich für den Kunden,
> wenn jedes mal verschoben wird usw usf.


Das geht mir auch gehörig auf den Senkel! Hatte neulich erst ein meeting in dem gesagt wurde das nicht lagernde Ware unbedingt aus dem Shop genommen werden soll. Ich weiss gar nicht ob das so rechtens ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

Eine Woche hat AMD/der Händler noch bei mir Zeit... SONST wirds bei mir auch wieder eine Grüne. 

PS: War gestern in einem kleinen PC geschafft von einem Bekannten. Er hatte 2 R9 290 Tri-X geordert und Mittag bekommen, 3h später beide schon verkauft -.-

Er meint aber auch, dass die Costums selten sind. Man muss Glück haben, eine zu ergattern...


----------



## Asynic (29. Januar 2014)

Mein ihr wenn ich bei mindfactory ne Msi Gaming. 290 oder ne Msi ref bestelle, dass die noch bis nächste Woche do. da ist?


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (29. Januar 2014)

Hab auch diese nacht die pcs+ geordert. Ma schauen wenn sie kommt.
Da die ja am 31.1 erwartet wird 
aber ich glaube da wird noch mehrfach ein anderes datum stehen


----------



## Asynic (29. Januar 2014)

Es ist halt so dass ich sie bis nächsten do brauche


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Januar 2014)

http://mobile.caseking.de/item/474356542d303537


Noch eine verfügbar 

maaaaaaaaan ich will tests vorallem freu ich mich auf nächsten Mittwoch ....das neu heft (pcgh ) kommt raus....hoffe da werden die xfx dd & pcs+ & vtx v2 & msi gaming getestet ......hoffe die xfx dd & pcs+ schneiden so gut ab wie die tri x  ich habe mich in die xfx dd verliebt  danach die pcs+ ...wird es wohl bei der pcs+ eine bf4 Edition geben ? bei den xfx dd muss man sich doch nur registrieren um bf4 zu bekommen oder?


----------



## Cleriker (29. Januar 2014)

Was ihr euch immer anstellt...
Geht einfach auf einen preisvergleich, stellt lagernd ein und bestellt eine mit expressversand.
Wo ist das Problem?
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/...&bl1_id=30&sort=t&xf=1440_R9+290X~1440_R9+290


----------



## TheJumper0 (29. Januar 2014)

Hab meine Msi r9 290 in der BF4 Version grade beim lokalen Dealer für geringen Aufpreis abgeholt 
War die letze Verfügbare 

Kurz unter Luft antesten dann kommt sie unter Wasser


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (29. Januar 2014)

Viel spass damit  ich hoffe ich kann meine Freitag auch noch abholen


----------



## JonnyFaust (29. Januar 2014)

Heute ist der Preis bei Mindfactory für die Tri-X auf 370 gesunken. Könnte eigentlich noch stornieren und 18 € Sparen. Mir wurde aber gestern noch telefonisch versichert, dass ich eine abbekomme. Da sind es mir die 18 taken wert ^^


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Januar 2014)

Nun, langsam pendeln sich die Karten bei 360 bis 370 Euro ein.
Werden wohl bis auf 350 Euro fallen und dann dort mindestens verbleiben bis Ende Sommer, Anfang Herbst.


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2014)

resend schrieb:


> Wer spielt hier denn mit 2x 290x BF4 auf einem 1440p Monitor? Mich würde noch immer interessieren wieviel resolutionscale machbar ist, bis die 4GB der Karte voll sind


 
also mit dem preset "Hoch" und 2560x1440 nativ läuft der speicher schon voll. das spiel ist aber spielbar und von den fps her in ordnung (10min testrunde) mehr resscale sieht schon schlecht aus, genauso wie "ultra" und 2560x1440


----------



## Asynic (29. Januar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt ne r9 290 von Asus bestellt im Ref, werde dann so schnell wie möglich auf wasser umrüsten


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2014)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ne r9 290 von Asus bestellt im Ref, werde dann so schnell wie möglich auf wasser umrüsten


 
ohja, hab seit sylvester ne windforce  und grad für crossfire ne r9 290 REF drinne. oh gott oh gott....sehr böse


----------



## hwk (29. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> also mit dem preset "Hoch" und 2560x1440 nativ läuft der speicher schon voll. ...mehr resscale sieht schon schlecht aus, genauso wie "ultra" und 2560x1440


Du willst sagen mit High und WQHD Auflösung Resolution Scale 100% (Standard) laufen die 4GB Speicher voll (über?) das klingt ziemlich seltsam. Denk dran nur weil der Speicher genutzt wird bedeutet das nicht, dass du schon am Limit bist.


----------



## getsomenuts (29. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, langsam pendeln sich die Karten bei 360 bis 370 Euro ein.
> Werden wohl bis auf 350 Euro fallen und dann dort mindestens verbleiben bis Ende Sommer, Anfang Herbst.


du meinst bis dann mantle kommt und die Preise wieder steigen?


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2014)

hwk schrieb:


> Du willst sagen mit High und WQHD Auflösung Resolution Scale 100% (Standard) laufen die 4GB Speicher voll (über?) das klingt ziemlich seltsam. Denk dran nur weil der Speicher genutzt wird bedeutet das nicht, dass du schon am Limit bist.


 
ich weiß, das andere prüf ich grad noch, aber der afterburner eignet sich nicht zum anzeigen vom "überlaufen". er zeigt erstmal nur mit ner gelben linie, dass der speicher am limit ist.


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (29. Januar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Heute ist der Preis bei Mindfactory für die Tri-X auf 370 gesunken. Könnte eigentlich noch stornieren und 18 € Sparen. Mir wurde aber gestern noch telefonisch versichert, dass ich eine abbekomme. Da sind es mir die 18 taken wert ^^



Die powercolor hingegen um 30 euro teurer geowrden o.O


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Die powercolor hingegen um 30 euro teurer geowrden o.O



Bei MF? Ich hab sie noch für 369,99 bestellt  hoffentlich muss ich nicht mehr bezahlen


----------



## Asynic (29. Januar 2014)

Oh mist jetzt hab ich ja die Asus Ref für 361 incl bestellt und jetzt auf einmal ist die Sapphire wieder verfügbar für 380 incl bf4 -_- was nu? Soll ich stornieren?


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Januar 2014)

IHR habt Probleme  
Nehmt jene welche Verfügbar ist, jedoch bis dato besitzt jedes Custom-Modell seine Kinderkrankheiten, mal minder mal heftiger!
Am Besten könnte immer noch die Powercolor PCS+ abschneiden ...


----------



## resend (29. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> also mit dem preset "Hoch" und 2560x1440 nativ läuft der speicher schon voll. das spiel ist aber spielbar und von den fps her in ordnung (10min testrunde) mehr resscale sieht schon schlecht aus, genauso wie "ultra" und 2560x1440




Du hast auch 2 290er?
Wenn ja, wieviel fps hast du denn noch, wenn der Speicher voll ist? Und hast du nun resolutionscale drin oder nicht? Wenn ja, wieviel % ?^^


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2014)

resend schrieb:


> Du hast auch 2 290er?
> Wenn ja, wieviel fps hast du denn noch, wenn der Speicher voll ist? Und hast du nun resolutionscale drin oder nicht? Wenn ja, wieviel % ?^^


 
auflösung 1440p, resscale 100%, preset "hoch" und bf4 ist gut spielbar. mit preset "ultra" kannst du es gleich wieder knicken und auch mit nem höheren resscale. 

die zweite r9 290 ist wieder draußen.


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (29. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei MF? Ich hab sie noch für 369,99 bestellt  hoffentlich muss ich nicht mehr bezahlen



Hab se o für 369 geordert. Normalerweise musses ja so bleiben hast doch deinen rechnungsbetrag


----------



## resend (29. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> auflösung 1440p, resscale 100%, preset "hoch" und bf4 ist gut spielbar. mit preset "ultra" kannst du es gleich wieder knicken und auch mit nem höheren resscale.
> 
> die zweite r9 290 ist wieder draußen.



Ok danke, also bezieht sich deine aussage auf eine Karte. Und wieviel fps hattest Du konstant?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Hab se o für 369 geordert. Normalerweise musses ja so bleiben hast doch deinen rechnungsbetrag


 
Ich hoffe es mal


----------



## Borstinator (29. Januar 2014)

Naja in der Mail steht aber auch: 
Diese Empfangsbestätigung stellt keine Annahme Ihres Angebotes dar, sondern soll Sie nur darüber informieren, dass Ihre Bestellung bei uns eingegangen ist. Spätestens bis zur Lieferung der Ware erhalten Sie von uns alle Kundeninformationen, die Sie für Ihre Unterlagen ausdrucken sollten.
Der Kaufvertrag kommt nicht bereits mit dieser Bestellbestätigung zustande, sondern erst mit Versand einer separaten E-Mail mit einer Auftragsbestätigung oder Lieferung der Ware innerhalb von 5 Werktagen.

Bei meiner 5780 damals auch so, die war plötzlich 100€ billiger aber Hoh wollte die mir nicht zu dem preis schicken, da der Preis ein Fehler war

ABER: ich denke mal hier ists ne normale Preiserhöhung. Die war die ganze Woche für ~370 zu haben und ist halt jetzt teurer geworden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Naja in der Mail steht aber auch:
> Diese Empfangsbestätigung stellt keine Annahme Ihres Angebotes dar, sondern soll Sie nur darüber informieren, dass Ihre Bestellung bei uns eingegangen ist. Spätestens bis zur Lieferung der Ware erhalten Sie von uns alle Kundeninformationen, die Sie für Ihre Unterlagen ausdrucken sollten.
> Der Kaufvertrag kommt nicht bereits mit dieser Bestellbestätigung zustande, sondern erst mit Versand einer separaten E-Mail mit einer Auftragsbestätigung oder Lieferung der Ware innerhalb von 5 Werktagen.
> 
> ...




Fände ich aber nicht sehr nett. Zumal die ja schon mein Geld haben


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Januar 2014)

AMD Catalyst 13.35 Beta Driver with Mantle API Leaked | techPowerUp

Mantle Treiber und BF4 Patch Heute abend noch oder Morgen 18 Uhr!
Endlich!


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> AMD Catalyst 13.35 Beta Driver with Mantle API Leaked | techPowerUp
> 
> Mantle Treiber und BF4 Patch Heute abend noch oder Morgen 18 Uhr!
> Endlich!



Wie kommst du damit auf heute abend oder morgen 18 uhr?


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (29. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es mal



Darum order ich immer nachts per nachname  allein schon wenn kein genaues erscheinungsdatum vorhanden ist


----------



## resend (29. Januar 2014)

> auflösung 1440p, resscale 100%, preset "hoch" und bf4 ist gut spielbar. mit preset "ultra" kannst du es gleich wieder knicken und auch mit nem höheren resscale.
> 
> die zweite r9 290 ist wieder draußen.



Hattest Du das jetzt mit 2 oder mit einer Karte getestet ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

So an alle hier, die eine PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ bestellt haben



Marketing@Mindfactory schrieb:


> Leider wohl nicht, Battlefield 4 is da drin, wo es dabei steht.


----------



## Borstinator (29. Januar 2014)

War ja iwie zu erwarten. Haben die denn was zum Liefertermin gesagt?


----------



## Duvar (29. Januar 2014)

Hach wie schön, MF hat wieder mal den Termin verschoben, finde das langsam echt lächerlich.
Erst wurde gesagt der 31.(vor ca 10 Tagen), dann wurden daraus 29., dann wieder 30. und nun wieder der 31.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Händler der die beliefert so gut wie täglich die Termine ändert.
Brutale Hinhaltetaktik meiner Meinung nach, auf 29. wurde gestellt damit nicht zu viele stornieren, am 28. wurde plötzlich der 30. daraus und nun 31.
Geile show echt 

Pixmania hat die Karte (Tri X BF4 Edition) übrigens seit gestern für 379€ lagernd + ohne Versandkosten, sprich 379€ ist der Finalpreis...
(Nachteil ist die haben ihren Sitz in Frankreich und laut Kommis bei Geizhals ist der Laden ....)


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (29. Januar 2014)

Gibt's bei pixmania keine Probleme dadurch dass sie in Frankreich sitzen?

Edit: fail...nur überflogen


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Januar 2014)

Italien hat massenhaft TRI-X am Start.
30+ Karten und auch bereits die MSI Gaming R9 290 und Gamnig 290x
Preis 387 bis 415 Euro, Heute bereits aber um 373 Euro 1-2 Shops lieferbar...


----------



## Yakui (29. Januar 2014)

Meine Bestellung wurde heute bei Mindfactory auf:
"Bestellstatus: offen (Lagernd und für Sie reserviert)" gestellt.
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition


----------



## Tuwok (29. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,

so habe gerade frisch die MSI R9 290 Gaming verbaut. Im Idle iss das Teil echt unhörbar, aber sobald ich BF4 auf 1900x1200 und individuell angepasst laufen lassen, liegt die Temp bei konstant 90° und die Lüftergeschwindigkeit bei  70%. Das Teil macht echt einen Höllenlärm. Ist das wirklich so gewollt oder mache ich da irgendetwas falsch. Wenn ich richtig liege, dann geht das Teil umgehend zurück und ich teste die Sapphire R9 290 Tri aus.....


----------



## Duvar (29. Januar 2014)

Spielt doch keine Rolle, Frankreich ist doch um die Ecke hier, mittlerweile kannste die EU schon als einen Staat sehen 
Deren Support ist nur besorgniserregend, wobei bei zB MF auch nicht alles sauber läuft, wenn man die negativen Bewertungen über die liest bei geizhals.
Schicken auch mal gebrauchte Ware, wird zwar vehement bestritten, ist aber leider Tatsache, aber auch kein Wunder wenn Leute bestellen Zubehör etc einbehalten,lügen und die Ware zurückschicken,
haben ja vor 2 Tagen so einen Fall hier in diesem Thread gehabt. Man verliert einfach das Vertrauen wenn MF permanent die Liefertermine ändert, teilweise täglich, es wird halt alles gemacht eine Stornierung des Auftrags hinauszuzögern.

Die sollen einfach ehrlich arbeiten alle, nur die Welt in der wir leben wo nur der $$$ regiert und es heisst fressen oder gefressen werden... Sowas kommt dann bei rum und der Kunde schaut blöd aus der Wäsche.
Ist es denn zu viel verlangt, vernünftige Aussagen zu machen und diese dann auch eingehalten werden. Ich würde ja nichts sagen, wenn es sehr selten mal dazu kommt, dass sich der Liefertermin verschiebt, nur wenn dies an der Tagesordnung steht, dann ist das ein NO-GO. MF sagt dann immer ja der Händler der die beliefert sagt diese Termine halt an, jeder vernünftige Laden würde sagen, Kollege biste du eigentlich bekloppt, mich so hinzuhalten und permanent den Termin zu ändern?

Muss denen doch klar sein, dass es die Kundschaft aufregt, aber Hauptsache man hat einen ominösen Zulieferer, dem man jedesmal als Schuldigen deklarieren kann und wer das glaubt wird selig!
Wer will schon einen Zulieferer, dessen Aussagen sich ständig ändern und man einen Pfifferling drauf geben kann was der sagt.
Es kann doch nicht im Sinne von MF sein, so behandelt zu werden, ich kenne da natürlich auch nicht die Details, ob man Ausweichmöglichkeiten hätte oder mit dem mal Tacheles reden könnte, dass der mal anfängt verlässliche Aussagen zu treffen, schließlich bestellen Tausende Leute bei MF und wenn die sich nicht dafür Einsetzen, dass alles vernünftig läuft, dann fühlt sich der Kunde im Stich gelassen und schlecht supported.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (29. Januar 2014)

@tuwok

Ist es so schlimm? Steht dein Gehäuse neben dir?  könntest du evtl. Ne aAufnahme mit dem Handy machen?


----------



## Xcravier (29. Januar 2014)

Mein Pc mit der r9 290 tri-x ist heute endlich angekommen, und der Pc ist im Idle nicht lauter als mein alter Pc, obwohl die alte Grafikkarte nichtmal einen Kühler/Lüfter hatte


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Spielt doch keine Rolle, Frankreich ist doch um die Ecke hier, mittlerweile kannste die EU schon als einen Staat sehen
> Deren Support ist nur besorgniserregend, wobei bei zB MF auch nicht alles sauber läuft, wenn man die negativen Bewertungen über die liest bei geizhals.
> Schicken auch mal gebrauchte Ware, wird zwar vehement bestritten, ist aber leider Tatsache, aber auch kein Wunder wenn Leute bestellen Zubehör etc einbehalten,lügen und die Ware zurückschicken,
> haben ja vor 2 Tagen so einen Fall hier in diesem Thread gehabt. Man verliert einfach das Vertrauen wenn MF permanent die Liefertermine ändert, teilweise täglich, es wird halt alles gemacht eine Stornierung des Auftrags hinauszuzögern.
> ...


 
Ich kann dich da schon verstehen... Aber MF ist ja auch nur das Ende der Spitze. Mf ist abhängig vom Großhändler und der vom Hersteller.

Wenn ich jetzt aber ne Mail von MF bekomme und den neuen Preis der PCS+ zahlen soll, anstatt den alten werde ich mich umorientieren was den Shop betrifft.


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (29. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich kann dich da schon verstehen... Aber MF ist ja auch nur das Ende der Spitze. Mf ist abhängig vom Großhändler und der vom Hersteller.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt aber ne Mail von MF bekomme und den neuen Preis der PCS+ zahlen soll, anstatt den alten werde ich mich umorientieren was den Shop betrifft.



Der preis wird so bleiben wie du/ich ihn bezahlt haben  deren preise ändern sich doch 10x am tag un trotzdem hab ich immer das bezahlt was auf der bestellbestätigung stand


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Der preis wird so bleiben wie du/ich ihn bezahlt haben  deren preise ändern sich doch 10x am tag un trotzdem hab ich immer das bezahlt was auf der bestellbestätigung stand


 
Ich will es hoffen  Sonst bstell ich bei Cyberport. Dieses Wochenende Rabatt, 30 Tage Rückgaberecht und super netter Support und schneller Versand  (ja ich weiß -Werbung-)


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (29. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich will es hoffen  Sonst bstell ich bei Cyberport. Dieses Wochenende Rabatt, 30 Tage Rückgaberecht und super netter Support und schneller Versand  (ja ich weiß -Werbung-)



Ich denk ma am fr steht da "bestellt wird am xx.02.2014 erwartet"


----------



## JonnyFaust (29. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Ich denk ma am fr steht da "bestellt wird am xx.02.2014 erwartet"


 
Wenn das Passiert storniere ich noch morgen. Nach mehr als 2 Wochen Wartezeit habe ich auch kb mehr. Vllt wird es dann ein anderer Shop und die Powercolor

EDIT: Hab ja neben de Graka noch Sachen bestellt. Heute hat Mindfactory meine Bestellung aufgesplittet in Graka / Restliche Teile und heute mir diese schon mal zugeschickt. Ich wette, dass sie mit dem morgigen Termin auch nicht mehr rechnen.


----------



## Duvar (29. Januar 2014)

Werde auch stornieren wenn dies eintrifft. Zumal es woanders günstigere Angebote gibt.


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (29. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Werde auch stornieren wenn dies eintrifft. Zumal es woanders günstigere Angebote gibt.



Naja die pcs+ findest ne für 370 wenn de se überhaupt findest :/ un verfügbar isse o nirgends


----------



## doceddy (29. Januar 2014)

So, meine 290, die ich vorgestern im Alternate Outlet für etwa 230€ bekommen habe, ist heute endlich  Es ist die PowerColor OC-Edtion mit Standardlüfter. 
Beim Einschalten die erste Überraschung: relativ leiser Kühler. Unter Windows aber Bildsprünge  Bei Google geschaut: kommt wohl öfters vor und liegt anscheinend am Mem-Takt und Treiber. Die Lösung bei mir: MSI Afterburner ausschalten und beim Winstart deaktivieren. 
Soweit läuft die Karte super und ist mit Kopfhörern beim Spielen auch nicht all zu störend. Später kommt aber ein besserer Kühler drauf.
Fazit: Geld gespart und gute Karte bekommen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Naja die pcs+ findest ne für 370 wenn de se überhaupt findest :/ un verfügbar isse o nirgends


naja bei cyberport ist se jetzt auch für 399,00 gelistet... das bezahle ich dann lieber.. (Sag mal wo kommst du her? Deine Art wie du schreibst^^)


doceddy schrieb:


> So, meine 290, die ich vorgestern im Alternate Outlet für etwa 230€ bekommen habe, ist heute endlich  Es ist die PowerColor OC-Edtion mit Standardlüfter.
> Beim Einschalten die erste Überraschung: relativ leiser Kühler. Unter Windows aber Bildsprünge  Bei Google geschaut: kommt wohl öfters vor und liegt anscheinend am Mem-Takt und Treiber. Die Lösung bei mir: MSI Afterburner ausschalten und beim Winstart deaktivieren.
> Soweit läuft die Karte super und ist mit Kopfhörern beim Spielen auch nicht all zu störend. Später kommt aber ein besserer Kühler drauf.
> Fazit: Geld gespart und gute Karte bekommen


 gute Entscheidung


----------



## Duvar (29. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Naja die pcs+ findest ne für 370 wenn de se überhaupt findest :/ un verfügbar isse o nirgends


 
Wird schon klappen, da ich sowieso die ganze Zeit am warten bin, spielen die paar Tage dann auch keine Rolle mehr, immerhin spare ich dann 20-30€ und vllt sinken ja die Preise noch ein wenig.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wird schon klappen, da ich sowieso die ganze Zeit am warten bin, spielen die paar Tage dann auch keine Rolle mehr, immerhin spare ich dann 20-30€ und vllt sinken ja die Preise noch ein wenig.


 
Hast auch die PCS+ bestellt? Naja warten schön und gut, aber irgendwann ist das Fass voll


----------



## Duvar (29. Januar 2014)

Nee Tri X...


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (29. Januar 2014)

Hoffe dann natürlich die pcs+ taugt auch was


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nee Tri X...


 
Achso 

Wenn es wirklich bis Samstag werden sollte 

Würde ja sogar mal die XFX testen wollen 

@Desscher Dafür gibts ja die 2 Wochen


----------



## Duvar (29. Januar 2014)

Dann schau mal hier, die schneidet schon ganz gut ab XFX Radeon R9 290X Double Dissipation Review
Temps sind ganz gut (Tri X Niveau) und die VRMs erreichen max 76°C auch ganz ordentlich, die Lautstärke ist nicht perfekt, aber dennoch akzeptabel, Optik wie bekannt bombastisch und alles in allem eine gute Karte.


----------



## shinobi007 (29. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Werde auch stornieren wenn dies eintrifft. Zumal es woanders günstigere Angebote gibt.


 
Ich wurde auch von MF veräppelt und ewig vertröstet.

Heute hatte Home of Hardware die 290 Tri-x BF4 Edition für 379€ im Angebot. Also 10 Euro weniger und BF4 noch dazu. 
Sofort war meine Bestellung in Bearbeitung und eine Stunde später war sie ausgeliefert und ich erhielt die DHL Trackingnummer. 

Die gleiche Erfahrung hatte ich schon mit meinen restlichen Teilen für meinen neuen PC bei hardwareversand.de.
Nach 15 Minuten war die Ware kommissioniert und nach einer Stunde war es schon im DHL Wagen.

Wochenlang musste ich mich mit meiner HD4600 abquälen...
Aber MF möchte mir ja nichts verkaufen...


MF unterbietet auch sofort alles und jeden um ein paar Cent mit ihrer fragwürdigen Strategie. Ich schätze mal deswegen haben sie dann ein paar hundert Vorbesteller und man muss ewig warten, während man bei anderen Anbietern eine wesentlich höhere Chance hat, auch wirklich eine zu bekommen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. Januar 2014)

Die VRM werden mit dem normalen Kühler aber nicht so warm. Hatte noch nie 70°C drauf gehabt selbst mit +100mv. Habe jetzt gerade den Firestrike Extrem mal 20min durchlaufen lassen (Demo) mit +100mv und 1045MHz und war bei 80% Fanspeed bei max 72°C  GPU Temp.
Die Lautstärke ist zwar ohrenbetäubend aber die Kühlleistung stimmt. Naja am 7.2.2014 ist der Wasserkühler lieferbar mal sehen was die Karte dann so für Taktraten drauf hat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Januar 2014)

http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=JEXX07&


Schon jemand bestellt  

würde so gerne zugreifen aber erst brauche ich Tests


----------



## Duvar (29. Januar 2014)

Was isn mit der für 370€? VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 290 4GBD5-DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## X6Sixcore (29. Januar 2014)

Bloß gut, dass ich - zumindest momentan - nicht auf Biegen und Brechen die Leistung brauche, weil ich brandaktuelle Titel unbedingt bei vollen Details auf FullHD zocken müsste.

Ich warte einfach noch ein Bisschen, dann hole ich mir doch die XFX - aus Platzgründen...

Ne halbe Ewigkeit auf den Kram warten ist nicht unbedingt meins.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was isn mit der für 370€? VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 290 4GBD5-DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Naja...


----------



## Duvar (29. Januar 2014)

Wer weiß, immerhin auf Lager für unter 370€ bei Caseking und bei MF kostet die 409€.
Vllt ist die ja garnet mal soo schlecht.
Wie hat der Kühler eigentlich bei der 7970 abgeschnitten?
Glaub VRM Temps werden nicht so blendend sein bei der, aber wer weiß, ob der Kühler bissl verbessert wurde etc pp.


----------



## JonnyFaust (29. Januar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mix Computerversand GmbH
> 
> 
> Schon jemand bestellt
> ...


 
Hmmmm, ich warte morgen noch MF ab und dann wird da zugeschlagen! (sofern die noch da ist ^^)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Januar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Hmmmm, ich warte morgen noch MF ab und dann wird da zugeschlagen! (sofern die noch da ist ^^)



Wenn du sie hast bitte gleich hier melden und berichten zwecks Lautstärke im idle/last & temps gpu/spawas


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wer weiß, immerhin auf Lager für unter 370€ bei Caseking und bei MF kostet die 409€.
> Vllt ist die ja garnet mal soo schlecht.
> Wie hat der Kühler eigentlich bei der 7970 abgeschnitten?
> Glaub VRM Temps werden nicht so blendend sein bei der, aber wer weiß, ob der Kühler bissl verbessert wurde etc pp.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...powercolor-turboduo-r9-280x-3gb-gddr5-oc.html

Kühler wurde fast 1 zu 1 Übertragen. Also denke mal sehr warm und laut..


----------



## Duvar (29. Januar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wenn du sie hast bitte gleich hier melden und berichten zwecks Lautstärke im idle/last & temps gpu/spawas


 
Aus dir könnte ein guter Wissenschaftler werden. (Versuchskanninchen und so  )


----------



## franzthecat (29. Januar 2014)

Wie hoch kann man mit der  R9 290(x) wenn die übertaktet ist spielen,ARMA 3 spiel ich mit höchster einstellung und Downsampling und das gute alte Metro 2033 spiel ich auf HD3D mit MSAA und (oder) AF16?
Macht es überhaubt einen sinn die höchste einstellung zu haben wenn man HD3D verwendet?Ich hab den AOC d2757Ph Monitor 1920x1080.


----------



## Duvar (29. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...powercolor-turboduo-r9-280x-3gb-gddr5-oc.html
> 
> Kühler wurde fast 1 zu 1 Übertragen. Also denke mal sehr warm und laut..


 
Fazit:

Positiv:
• Leistung
• Kühldesign
• Geräuschpegel
• Kühlung

Negativ:
• Preis
• Geringes Werks-OC

Nur weil da mit einem der besten Nachrüstkühler verglichen wird, heisst es nicht, dass die schlecht ist.
Musst immer bedenken Lüfterspeed/Spannungen/WLP etc pp sind alles noch Optionen, womit du weiter optimieren kannst.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Januar 2014)

Ja ist mir klar. Aber naja son popeliger kühler. Seh auch mal das man ein 280x board nicht mit 290 vergleichen kann. Viel mehr abwärme.

Naja und bei lautsstärke scheiden sich die gemüter bekanntlich.
Ich bin da sehr empfindlich


----------



## biosat-lost (30. Januar 2014)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Werde ich morgen auch machen wenns geht im Ladengeschäft.



Hoffentlich nehmen die das Teil als defekt zurück, sonst kanns nämlich sein dass die Dir die Mehrwertsteuer abziehen von Deinem Kauf. Ist ja im Fachgeschaeft anders als im Internet, weil es dann kein Kauf auf Probe ist, den Du auch bei Nichtgefallen binnen 14 Tagen rückgaengig machen kannst.


----------



## biosat-lost (30. Januar 2014)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch, bei mir waren es allerdings blackscreens die sporadisch auftraten.



Warte wenn Du kannst auf die HIS IceQ X2 Version. Die bringen bestimmt auch ne fette X Edition mit 18 oder mehr Phasen Stromversorgung. Das wird die beste R9 290X werden!


----------



## resend (30. Januar 2014)

Wie sieht denn das mit dem CCC aus:

Wenn ich angenommen SSAA bzw SGSSAA aktivieren will, muss ich ja in BF4 auch ingame z.b 2x MSAA aktivieren.

Muss ich dann im CCC anklicken "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden", oder "Anwendungseinstellungen überschreiben"?
Zweiteres, oder nicht?


----------



## Tuwok (30. Januar 2014)

Als die MSI geht nachher zurück. Lautstärke unter Last kaum ertragbar. Bei BF4 immer 90 Grad und knappe 70 Prozent Lüfter. Unser Staubsauger ist da wesentlich leiser. Im Idle ist alles bestens. Schon seltsam das ganze. Mal sehen ob die Sapphire das besser hinbekommt. Von der MSI kann ich nach meinen Erfahrungen nur abraten.


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Januar 2014)

Bei Sapphire ist es andersrum  
Last recht angenehm, unter IDLE aber um ein ganzes Stück lauter als Deine MSI R9 290 Gaming und sogar etwas lauter die Referenz AMD Karte
Denke solltest warten bis die Powercolor PCS+ getestet wurde, XFX DD glänzt eben auch nicht unter Last bezüglich Lautstärke!


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

Wenn man das hier immer so liest kann man sich ja gar keine 290er holen 
Jeder hat mit irgendeiner anderen custom karte probleme
Hier zu laut da zu laut da zu heiss usw usw :/


----------



## TheJumper0 (30. Januar 2014)

Meine bekommt heute den Wasserkühler drauf.
Das Referenzdesign schadet nur den Ohren


----------



## Plutonix (30. Januar 2014)

Meine *ASUS R9290-4GD5 *kommt bald, dann teste ich mal was die so kann und ich hoffe das die nicht piept* 
*Kommt ja dann gleich unter das Wasser* *Schade das bei der ASUS keinBF4 dabei ist


----------



## JonnyFaust (30. Januar 2014)

In wenigen Stunden werden wir sehen, wer zu den glücklichen tri-x Besitzern gehören wird. (Vllt auch niemand...)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> In wenigen Stunden werden wir sehen, wer zu den glücklichen tri-x Besitzern gehören wird. (Vllt auch niemand...)



Ich bestell heute noch ne Tri-X. Die sollte bis Samstag da sein, insofern die morgen zur Post geht 

Dann kann ich zwischen Tri-X und PCS+ entscheiden 

Ich kann nicht mehr warten


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich bestell heute noch ne Tri-X. Die sollte bis Samstag da sein, insofern die morgen zur Post geht
> 
> Dann kann ich zwischen Tri-X und PCS+ entscheiden
> 
> Ich kann nicht mehr warten



Wo bestellstn die das die bis sa da is


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Cyberport. Gibt dieses wochenende 20€ Rabatt ab 400€ 

Als BF4 Edition natürlich. Die ohne BF4 ist nicht lieferbar :-/


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

Na da viel glück  bist de aber trotzdem noch bei 409 euro. Das wäre mir zu fett


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Na da viel glück



Ja das passt schon. Zur Not einfach im Zentrallager anrufen. Da gehts flotter


----------



## Duvar (30. Januar 2014)

Ach hier der 21€ Rabattgutschein? Cyberport Gutschein Februar 2014
Pixmania will wohl keiner bestellen, da ist es ja mit Versand für 380€ schon auf Lager seit 2 Tagen. (BF4 Edition)


----------



## Schmenki (30. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Wenn man das hier immer so liest kann man sich ja gar keine 290er holen
> Jeder hat mit irgendeiner anderen custom karte probleme
> Hier zu laut da zu laut da zu heiss usw usw :/


 
Da gibt es scheinbar nur die Option einen eigenen Kühler zu montieren 
Dann geht es eigentlich.


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ach hier der 21€ Rabattgutschein? Cyberport Gutschein Februar 2014
> Pixmania will wohl keiner bestellen, da ist es ja mit Versand für 380€ schon auf Lager seit 2 Tagen. (BF4 Edition)



Hast de dir ma die pixmania bewertung durchgelesen  ich find die standart antwort von pixmania eric soooooo geil


----------



## Duvar (30. Januar 2014)

Haha, ja schon gelesen gehabt 
Der kann halt fast nur diesen einen Satz.


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem ne zurücknehmen wegen spulenfiepen hat mir gereicht


----------



## Frontline25 (30. Januar 2014)

schade das die psc+ aufeinmal 399 kostet <.< hätte sie, wenn ich nicht so lang gewartet hätte für die 36x € gekauft (nun bin ich hin und her gerissen zwischen tri x und psc+)


----------



## Asynic (30. Januar 2014)

Hoffentlich kommt meine Asus Ref 290 heute :/ Weiß einer von euch wie das aussieht bei GetGoods? Weil der status steht immer noch auf in Bearbeitung, obwohl ich gestern morgen bestellt habe. Hab jetzt mal ne Mail geschrieben, mal schauen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ach hier der 21€ Rabattgutschein? Cyberport Gutschein Februar 2014
> Pixmania will wohl keiner bestellen, da ist es ja mit Versand für 380€ schon auf Lager seit 2 Tagen. (BF4 Edition)



Den bis 20€ (da 400€), dann noch 21€ 

Wenn beides geht, wäre das echt krass


----------



## shinobi007 (30. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ach hier der 21€ Rabattgutschein? Cyberport Gutschein Februar 2014
> Pixmania will wohl keiner bestellen, da ist es ja mit Versand für 380€ schon auf Lager seit 2 Tagen. (BF4 Edition)


 
Ich glaube da hat keiner Lust drauf bei Problemen auf Google Translate Deutsch mit Eric kommunizieren zu müssen 

Bei dem Wortschatz weiß der gute wohl in Wirklichkeit gar nicht, was Widerruf, Austauschgerät oder eine Reklamation bedeuten könnte 

So wie bei dem russischen Shop wo ich meine beiden Minecraft Keys her habe. Das einzige was ich in dem gebrochenen kyrillisch-englisch herauslesen konnte waren die beiden Keys, welche auch nach knapp 2 Jahren noch wunderbar funktionieren ;D


----------



## Asynic (30. Januar 2014)

wie ich eben mitgeteilt bekommen habe ist sie noch in der Packstation-.-  Schade wäre ja auch zu passend gewesen mit mantle


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

Gugg schon immer bei MF wenn das datum für die pcs+ geändert wird


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Gugg schon immer bei MF wenn das datum für die pcs+ geändert wird



Is noch der 31? Kann am handy nich gugn -.-


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

*Die Powercolor 290 PCS+ ist bei Mindfactory lagernd* 

Ich hoffe ich bekomme eine 

Edit: Ist schon auf dem Post weg unterwegs zu mir. Finde es bloss mies, dass sie jetzt 399€ kostet. Habe noch 369€ bezahlt. Ist für Leute, die jetzt erst bestellen doof aus meiner Sicht


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Januar 2014)

Na hoffe morgen kommt Erstbericht weltweit von DIR zu jener R9 290 PCS+ Karte!
Bin gespannt, LETZTE Hoffnung für die R9 290-er Serie


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Na hoffe morgen kommt Erstbericht weltweit von DIR zu jener R9 290 PCS+ Karte!
> Bin gespannt, LETZTE Hoffnung für die R9 290-er Serie


 
Ich hoffe die kommt morgen gegen Mittag. Da bin ich dann @home und kann testen. (da fang ich sogar ne stunde eher an zu arbeiten um halb 12 heim zudürfen)


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

Na ich bin ma gespannt zu welchem preis ich meine bekomm un ob i eine abbekomm


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Na ich bin ma gespannt zu welchem preis ich meine bekomm un ob i eine abbekomm



Schau doch bei MF. Ich hab meine zum Bestellpreis bekommen...


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

Ich meine auch sagten se grad nu nur noch schauen das ich o eine abbekomm erst dann is ein gefühl von freude da


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Ich meine auch sagten se grad nu nur noch schauen das ich o eine abbekomm erst dann is ein gefühl von freude da



Naja meine ist schon bei der Post 

Jetzt beginnt das Warten


----------



## martupa (30. Januar 2014)

hallo allerseits,

habe eine Frage an die Flashprofis.

Habe seit Anfag Dezember eine geflashte Powercolor drinnen und bin eigentlich super zufrieden damit,.
nur dass ich BF4 nicht ohne directX crashes zocken konnte wenn ich overclocked habe.

Hatte jetzt 2 Monate das Powercolor bios drauf das 1030/1250 default hat, damit konnte ich nur wening ocn ohne den vcore hochzuschrauben.
Gestern habe ich dann wieder das ATI Bios rauf mit dem ich viel besser ocn kann ohne an der Spannung zu drehen. 
Die Karte wir auch sehr viel weniger heiss.

Jetzt die eigentliche Frage:

Trotz erfolgreichem flashen wird mir im afterburner und gpuZ noch immer 1030 bei GPU Clock angezeigt, hier sollte aber 1000 stehen.
Das steht auch schon drinnen wenn ich den PC hochgefahren habe und afterburner noch nicht mal an war.
Es würde mich ja nicht stören wenn ich nicht diese tearing im 2D modus hätte, also ich weiß nicht ob es tearing ist, 
aber es sieht so aus
immer so horizontrale Risse über die gesammte Länge des Displays.

hat jemand eine Idee warum ich noch immer 1030 und nicht 1000 als default habe ?

geflashed wurde dieses bios

VGA Bios Collection: ATI R9 290X 4096 MB | techPowerUp

Danke


----------



## Duvar (30. Januar 2014)

Flash mal lieber Sapphire Tri X Bios drauf, dieser soll sehr gut sein laut einiger user.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Soll ich auch Battlefield 4 mit testen?

Da würde ich es mir dann noch kaufen


----------



## Duvar (30. Januar 2014)

Wird deine PCS+ von MF schon geliefert?
Shit hätte ich mal auch die bestellt 
Die ist lagernd wie ich sehe, wenn man auf die Karte drauf klickt.


----------



## martupa (30. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Flash mal lieber Sapphire Tri X Bios drauf, dieser soll sehr gut sein laut einiger user.



habe ich gestern schon probiert, bekomme aber den Error: "SubsystemIDs mismatch"


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wird deine PCS+ von MF schon geliefert?
> Shit hätte ich mal auch die bestellt
> Die ist lagernd wie ich sehe, wenn man auf die Karte drauf klickt.



Ja schon bei der Post. Hab schon die Tragingnunmer oder wie das heißt


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dann schau mal hier, die schneidet schon ganz gut ab XFX Radeon R9 290X Double Dissipation Review
> Temps sind ganz gut (Tri X Niveau) und die VRMs erreichen max 76°C auch ganz ordentlich, die Lautstärke ist nicht perfekt, aber dennoch akzeptabel, Optik wie bekannt bombastisch und alles in allem eine gute Karte.


 Und ne Top verarbeitung. Bin auch drann die zu testen.
Die 3 780TI die ich hier hatte haben mich auch nicht so recht Überzeugt.
Ist zwar eine extrem Gute iChill inno3d dabei die 1441Mhz macht aber die knietscht unter last.. 
Bin am überlegen ob noch ne dritte Tri X oder die XFX Black


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja schon bei der Post. Hab schon die Tragingnunmer oder wie das heißt



Meine wurde auch an dhl übergeben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Meine wurde auch an dhl übergeben



 Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

Hoffe passt alles


----------



## Euda (30. Januar 2014)

Die XFX ist ja wirklich ein Eye-Candy. Da hätte ich auch das ein oder andere Celsius in Kauf genommen - wirklich Top! Natürlich bin ich dennoch zufrieden mit meinem Arctic :>


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Januar 2014)

Die sieht so Porno  aus 
Würde sie aleine wegen der Verarbeitung und dem aussehen kaufen aber davon bekommt man auch nicht mehr FPS bzw Points  bin unentschlossen 

Edit: einzig das sie keine Hynix hat ist etwas schwach für den preis


----------



## martupa (30. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Flash mal lieber Sapphire Tri X Bios drauf, dieser soll sehr gut sein laut einiger user.



habe ich gestern schon probiert, bekomme aber den Error: "SubsystemIDs mismatch"

muss mit ATIwinflash flashen weil ich seit WIN8 nicht mehr hinbekomm dass ich vom USB booten kann.

aber zu meiner Frage.. warum übertaktet sich meine Karte automatisch ?
afterburner ist aus Overdrive ebenfalls.

default : 1000
aber bei GPU Clock: 1030

ich muss auch im afterburner (bei meinem Profil das geladen wird wenn ich BF4 beende "default clock") 1030 einstellen, damit sich die Karte im 2D modus automatisch wieder runtertaktet
wenn ich 1000 einstelle bleibt die Karte auf 1000, und taktet im 2D modus nicht herunter...

checks nicht


----------



## Borstinator (30. Januar 2014)

meine pcs+ wurde auch verschickt  da haben wir ja nen richtiges schnäppchen gemacht


----------



## JonnyFaust (30. Januar 2014)

Das ist doch die mit dem dual kühler? 

Vergesst nicht was zu den Temperaturen zu schreiben!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Das ist doch die mit dem dual kühler?
> 
> Vergesst nicht was zu den Temperaturen zu schreiben!




Nein. Nix Dual-Kühler - Tripple-Kühler


----------



## Duvar (30. Januar 2014)

Um genau zu sein 2.5 Slot^^
Wollte jedoch was ganz anderes fragen und zwar, hat einer schon seine Tri X geschickt bekommen von MF?
Sollte ja heute dort eintreffen die non BF 4 Edition.


----------



## JonnyFaust (30. Januar 2014)

Noch nix. Werde da gleich mal anrufen!

EDIT: Warte hier schon 15 min in der Leitung


----------



## Duvar (30. Januar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Noch nix. Werde da gleich mal anrufen!


 
Feedback pls im Anschluss.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein 2.5 Slot^^


 
Ja ist das selbe  Arrr ich bin so aufgeregt


----------



## JonnyFaust (30. Januar 2014)

So, sind noch nicht eingetroffen und sie werden es heute vermutlich nicht. Werde heute Nacht wohl die Powercolor ordern und die Tri-X stornieren. 

Achja, gestern sind schon einige wenige eingetroffen. Leider gehörte ich nicht zu den glücklichen.


----------



## Borstinator (30. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja ist das selbe  Arrr ich bin so aufgeregt


 
Vll haben sie ja wieder 290X Chips genommen, weil wieder keine 290er da waren


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Vll haben sie ja wieder 290X Chips genommen, weil wieder keine 290er da waren


 
Das wäre der absolute Hammer


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (30. Januar 2014)

Mal Ne ganz dumme Frage...   .   Wenn da steht lieferbar in 4 Tagen ist es dann in 4 Tagen bei mir oder wird es dann in 4 Tagen spätestens Versand?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Mal Ne ganz dumme Frage...   .   Wenn da steht lieferbar in 4 Tagen ist es dann in 4 Tagen bei mir oder wird es dann in 4 Tagen spätestens Versand?


 
Versand in 4 Tagen


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (30. Januar 2014)

Ok danke


----------



## resend (30. Januar 2014)

c&p 

Wie sieht denn das mit dem CCC aus:

Wenn ich angenommen SSAA bzw SGSSAA aktivieren will, muss ich ja in BF4 auch ingame z.b 2x MSAA aktivieren.

Muss ich dann im CCC anklicken "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden", oder "Anwendungseinstellungen überschreiben"?
Zweiteres, oder nicht?

Bei mir verändert sich einfach nichts an den fps/grafik -.-


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja ist das selbe  Arrr ich bin so aufgeregt



Wer nich


----------



## CSOger (30. Januar 2014)

resend schrieb:


> c&p
> 
> Wie sieht denn das mit dem CCC aus:
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier rein...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/297084-supersampling-im-ccc.html#post5715826



Duvar schrieb:


> Wollte jedoch was ganz anderes fragen und zwar, hat einer schon seine Tri X geschickt bekommen von MF?
> Sollte ja heute dort eintreffen die non BF 4 Edition.



Ne...leider auch noch nicht.
Auf der Seite ist jetzt vom 31. die Rede.


----------



## X6Sixcore (30. Januar 2014)

Mal ne Bitte an die Leute, die jetzt demnächst ihre PCS+ bekommen:

Könnt Ihr netterweise mal den Überstand der Backplate messen?

Also einen Zollstock nehmen und auf das PCB stellen. Dann ablesen, wie weit die Backplate übersteht.

Laut den - diesbezüglich nur sehr wenig aussagekräftigen - Bildern im Netz schätze ich das auf 5mm.
Auf meinem neuen Gigabyte 990fx UD7 ist da dann aber schon der Genesis im Weg, das is also mit ein KO-Kriterium, ob ich jetzt dann die PCS+ oder die "Double D" bestellen soll...

MfG


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Mal ne Bitte an die Leute, die jetzt demnächst ihre PCS+ bekommen:
> 
> Könnt Ihr netterweise mal den Überstand der Backplate messen?
> 
> ...



Mach ich


----------



## Xcravier (30. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein 2.5 Slot^^
> Wollte jedoch was ganz anderes fragen und zwar, hat einer schon seine Tri X geschickt bekommen von MF?
> Sollte ja heute dort eintreffen die non BF 4 Edition.



Ich habe meine Battlefield 4 Version gestern bekommen, und zu meiner freudigen Überraschung ist sie im Idle nicht viel lauter als mein alter Pc, und es ist nur ein leises Brummen zu hören  bisher konnte ich auch noch kein Spulenfiepen festellen


----------



## X6Sixcore (30. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mach ich



Hui, da sage ich schon mal Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Hui, da sage ich schon mal Danke im Voraus!



Kein Problem


----------



## Duvar (30. Januar 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> Ne...leider auch noch nicht.
> Auf der Seite ist jetzt vom 31. die Rede.


 
Hatte es schon gelesen, ich wette morgen wird es auch nichts...
Optional die PCS+ nehmen, die ist ab Werk schon bissl schneller.
1000/1300 MHz vs 1040/1350 MHz


----------



## JonnyFaust (30. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hatte es schon gelesen, ich wette morgen wird es auch nichts...
> Optional die PCS+ nehmen, die ist ab Werk schon bissl schneller.
> 1000/1300 MHz vs 1040/1350 MHz


 
Die Frage ist doch, ob der Kühler wirklich auf Augenhöhe mit der Tri-X ist. Eigentlich wollte ich die heute Nacht bestellen, aber so ohne Test kauft man ja mehr oder weniger die Katze im Sack. 

3H habe ich ja noch Zeit zu überlegen. Da sie sogar vorrätig ist, hätte ich sie Samstag in meinen Händen.


----------



## Duvar (30. Januar 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Battlefield 4 Version gestern bekommen, und zu meiner freudigen Überraschung ist sie im Idle nicht viel lauter als mein alter Pc, und es ist nur ein leises Brummen zu hören  bisher konnte ich auch noch kein Spulenfiepen festellen


 
Von Mindfactory?




JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, ob der Kühler wirklich auf Augenhöhe mit der Tri-X ist. Eigentlich wollte ich die heute Nacht bestellen, aber so ohne Test kauft man ja mehr oder weniger die Katze im Sack.
> 
> 3H habe ich ja noch Zeit zu überlegen. Da sie sogar vorrätig ist, hätte ich sie Samstag in meinen Händen.



Also der Kühler wird schon ordentlich was wegkühlen, dass sieht man schon 
Leise wird man den auch schon bekommen sicherlich.
Ist aber bissl teuer aktuell, da geht noch was am Preis.


----------



## CSOger (30. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hatte es schon gelesen, ich wette morgen wird es auch nichts...
> Optional die PCS+ nehmen, die ist ab Werk schon bissl schneller.
> 1000/1300 MHz vs 1040/1350 MHz


 
Ach...es ist jetzt nicht so das ich an die Decke gehe wenn es noch etwas dauert.
Sieht auch ganz nett aus die Powercolor.
Aber die paar Mhz kann man der Sapphire auch noch draufgeben.


----------



## Xcravier (30. Januar 2014)

Jop von mindfactory


----------



## JonnyFaust (30. Januar 2014)

Hmm, dann heute die Powercolor bestellen und morgen die Tri-X stornieren? Was hast du geplant @ Duvar? Abwarten?


----------



## Duvar (30. Januar 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> Ach...es ist jetzt nicht so das ich an die Decke gehe wenn es noch etwas dauert.
> Sieht auch ganz nett aus die Powercolor.
> Aber die paar Mhz kann man der Sapphire bestimmt auch (ohne V-Core Erhöhung) draufgeben.



Klaro das wird sicherlich gehen...




Xcravier schrieb:


> Jop von mindfactory



Wann hattest du bestellt gehabt? Schau mal bitte nach.




JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Hmm, dann heute die Powercolor bestellen und morgen die Tri-X stornieren? Was hast du geplant @ Duvar? Abwarten?



Wäre die noch wie gestern bei 369€ hätte ich direkt die Power Color geholt. Ich warte also noch und wenns weiter so geht storniere ich und hole gar nix erstmal.
Ziehe nächste Woche um und hab sowieso kaum Zeit, von dem her warte ich dann eventuell bissl länger 
Bin auch noch sehr unschlüssig, die PCS+ sieht dennoch sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Wiratu (30. Januar 2014)

Wie Ihr hier abgeht...


----------



## Duvar (30. Januar 2014)

Wir brauchen halt unseren Stoff man, werde die 290 zu Pulver häckseln und täglich davon paar Lines ziehen 

Schau hier der hat seine Karten auch pulverisiert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HJUt_x0gwug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Wiratu schrieb:


> Wie Ihr hier abgeht...



Na hallo... Hier gehts um GraKas...  bei sowas hört die freundschaft auf


----------



## Asynic (30. Januar 2014)

GetGoods ist doch auch irgendwie n Saftladen oder? Habe die gestern um 11:32 bestellt und sie ist bis jetzt nicht raus gegangen. Auf meine Anfrage hin meinten sie, sie wäre in der Verpackstation und würde so schnell wie möglich zum Lieferanten kommen, das war um 13 uhr... bis jetzt ist noch keine Bestätigung gekommen -_-


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> GetGoods ist doch auch irgendwie n Saftladen oder? Habe die gestern um 11:32 bestellt und sie ist bis jetzt nicht raus gegangen. Auf meine Anfrage hin meinten sie, sie wäre in der Verpackstation und würde so schnell wie möglich zum Lieferanten kommen, das war um 13 uhr... bis jetzt ist noch keine Bestätigung gekommen -_-



Naja ich bestell generell nicht bei solchen Händlern. Ich bin auch der Typ Käufer, der ersteinmal anruft und sich nach dem Support erkundigt, wie der geregelt ist. Mir geht Support vor Preis


----------



## getsomenuts (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab gerade die Nachricht bekommen das meine PCS+ erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht lieferbar ist...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade die Nachricht bekommen das meine PCS+ erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht lieferbar ist...



Welcher H?ändler


----------



## getsomenuts (30. Januar 2014)

Atelco


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Atelco



Ok. Den kenn ich nicht. Stonier am besten und bestell wo anders.


----------



## getsomenuts (30. Januar 2014)

Jetzt wo die Preise 30€ teurer sind?


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Jetzt wo die Preise 30€ teurer sind?



Darum beizeiten vorbestellen un per nachname


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Jetzt wo die Preise 30€ teurer sind?


 
Oder vorbestellen und per PayPal bezahlen 

Naja finde es auch mies.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. Januar 2014)

@martupa
Sind auf der Karte nicht zwei BIOS Versionen drauf? Bei der R9 290x habe ich ja den DIP Schalter mit dem ich das Quiet und Über Bios aktivieren kann. Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht ob das bei der R9 ohne X auch der Fall ist.
Wenn du keinen Schalter hast aber zwei Bios Versionen könnte es sein, dass du das default mit 1000 und noch das mit 1030MHz drauf hast. Das zur Folge hat, dass nur eins in den Idle geht.


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Oder vorbestellen und per PayPal bezahlen
> 
> Naja finde es auch mies.



Vorbestellen un paypal mach ich o ne  paypal nur wenn verfügbar. Hab ne gern meine kohle irgend woanders wenn die ware nicht erhältlich ist


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Vorbestellen un paypal mach ich o ne  paypal nur wenn verfügbar. Hab ne gern meine kohle irgend woanders wenn die ware nicht erhältlich ist


 
Naja aber so kannst de wenigstens druck machen


----------



## resend (30. Januar 2014)

Wenn man im CCC SSAA bzw SGSSAA einstellt, muss man nur das Spiel neustarten, damit es übernommen wird, oder? Nicht den ganzen PC? ^^


----------



## Asynic (30. Januar 2014)

meint ihr ich soll bei Getgoods stornieren und die bei Mindfacory nehmen? die haben grad eine


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (30. Januar 2014)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> meint ihr ich soll bei Getgoods stornieren und die bei Mindfacory nehmen? die haben grad eine



Eine für leider viel geld :/


----------



## Asynic (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ja bei gg auch nur ne asus ref, bei mindfactory haben die grad auch eine 

Wie lange braucht Mindfactory zum versenden?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> Ich hab ja bei gg auch nur ne asus ref, bei mindfactory haben die grad auch eine
> 
> Wie lange braucht Mindfactory zum versenden?


 
mit dem 5€ goldservice sofort, nach dem das geld das ist und die Ware lagernd ist.


----------



## Asynic (30. Januar 2014)

Meint ihr ich soll das machen?! :/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2014)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich soll das machen?! :/


 
neh.

So bin mal weg. bis morgen mittag.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Eine für leider viel geld :/



Wie weit ist dein Sendestatus?


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (31. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie weit ist dein Sendestatus?



40% im moment


----------



## Duvar (31. Januar 2014)

Müsst ihr die wartende Kundschaft denn so quälen mit eurem Status?


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (31. Januar 2014)

Niemals


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

Jezz erstma Zeugnisse :S


----------



## Duvar (31. Januar 2014)

Kauft euch mal paar Games https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly
Nur 6$ also knapp 4.60€ für 7 Games


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (31. Januar 2014)

Zeugnisse  is schon 17 jahre her


----------



## Asynic (31. Januar 2014)

Ich bekomm meins nächste Woche


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> 40% im moment



Ah ok. Dann passts. Meine auch.

Hab bloss mal bissl bedenken. Manche meiner Pakte bleiben tage auf dem status hängen


----------



## Asynic (31. Januar 2014)

Meine wurde immernoch nicht versendet, obwohl sie angeblich sofort verfügbar war


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

Mein Chef denkt schon ich hab Hummeln im *****, weil ich die ganze Zeit die DHL-Seite aktualisier 

Habe mich nich nie so sehr auf Technik gefreut


----------



## Asynic (31. Januar 2014)

Das ist doch gemein, meine ist noch nichteinmal bei dhl :'(


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> Das ist doch gemein, meine ist noch nichteinmal bei dhl :'(



Ärger dich nicht. Meine wird höhstwahrscheinlich auch erst morgen kommen.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

Hmm Zeugnis ist gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Hmm Zeugnis ist gar nicht mal so schlecht



Welche Klasse. Notendurchschnitt?^^

Ich hoffe die DHL trollt mich nur -.-

Ich werde immer unruhiger


----------



## shinobi007 (31. Januar 2014)

Morgens um 9 Uhr ist die Tri-X eingetrudelt. hoh.de war wirklich schnell.
Jetzt wird sie eingebaut und auf Spulenfiepen geprüft.

Bin ich froh storniert zu haben und die Karte endlich in den Händen zu halten 
Ultra Details+FullHD ich komme


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

shinobi007 schrieb:


> Morgens um 9 Uhr ist die Tri-X eingetrudelt. hoh.de war wirklich schnell.
> Jetzt wird sie eingebaut und auf Spulenfiepen geprüft.
> 
> Bin ich froh storniert zu haben und die Karte endlich in den Händen zu halten
> Ultra Details+FullHD ich komme



Viel Spaß


----------



## Asynic (31. Januar 2014)

Ihr seit doch echt mies, hab immernoch keine versandbestätigung... Wenn die heute nicht raus geht stornier ich glaub ich wenn ich eine Ei mf oder so finde -_-

Hab die ja schon vorgestern um 11 bestellt und sie war "sofort verfügbar" das macht mich bekloppt


----------



## Cleriker (31. Januar 2014)

Bleib doch ruhig. Vielleicht ist die schob längst draußen und die haben nur den Status nicht geändert.
Ich hab auch schon mal eine bekommen, von der ich erst zwei Stunden früher die Kaufbestätigung erhalten habe.
In zwei Stunden schafft es aber niemand von Berlin nach Osnabrück, erst recht nicht, mit dem Lkw. 

Wir drücken dir die Daumen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bleib doch ruhig. Vielleicht ist die schob längst draußen und die haben nur den Status nicht geändert.
> Ich hab auch schon mal eine bekommen, von der ich erst zwei Stunden früher die Kaufbestätigung erhalten habe.
> In zwei Stunden schafft es aber niemand von Berlin nach Osnabrück, erst recht nicht, mit dem Lkw.
> 
> Wir drücken dir die Daumen.



Naja die fahren das ja nachts. Von Bremen nach Zwickau ist schon ne Ecke.

Bin aber nichz der Einzigste, bei dem die MF Pakete bei 40% hängen


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

Pseudophederin hoffe so ist es richtig :S.

Klasse 9 grade mal 

Notendurchschnitt: 2,3


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Pseudophederin hoffe so ist es richtig :S.
> 
> Klasse 9 grade mal
> 
> Notendurchschnitt: 2,3



Sehr gut 

PS: Bilder gibts in 60Min spätestens


----------



## Borstinator (31. Januar 2014)

Boah is das fies, wenn der DHL Wagen durch die Straße fährt und nicht anhält


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

Heute wird zum 3. Mal storniert und wo anders bestellt -.-


----------



## Asynic (31. Januar 2014)

wieso das denn?


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

Zuerst bei mindfactory bestellt.....angeblich lagernd dann war si aber nichtmal mehr erhältlich r9 290 ref. Mit arctic.......dann MSI r9 290 gaming wird heut storniert,da wohl extrem laut....und dann wird heute wohl bei Home of Hardware die tri x bestellt soll ja angeblich in Max.4 Tagen lieferbar sein....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

*PowerColor R9 290 PCS+*

*Verpackung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zubehör ist sehr dürftig. Nur ein _6pin auf 8pin-Adapter_, _Quick Installation Guide_ und die _Treiber-CD_ liegen bei.

*Die Grafikkarte*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht sehr schick aus. Gute Verarbeitungsqualität. Im Idle nur ein minimales Suren wahrnehmbar (meine Gehäuselüfter bestehen komplett aus Noisebolcker eloops B12 2). Die Pumpe meiner Eisberg ist da lauter 

_Über Temperaturen, Lautstärke und Bosstverhalten reiche ich später nach._


----------



## joker47 (31. Januar 2014)

Bin schon gespannt auf die Temperaturen und die Lautstärke. Wie lang ist die Karte denn jetzt genau?


----------



## Borstinator (31. Januar 2014)

Ah da war wer schneller  

Bau sie gleich ein, dann gibts mehr 

Die Quali ist echt erste Sahne

Edit: Ist ca. 29,5 cm lang

Edit2: Also sind wie zu erwarten nicht zu unlocken , dafür nen asic von 84


----------



## kingofjade (31. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haha, ja schon gelesen gehabt
> Der kann halt fast nur diesen einen Satz.


 
erik kann deutsch ^^ bekomme morgen wohl meine 280x von pixmania 
Das hier hat er mir auf Facebook geschrieben:
Hallo, Ihre Banküberweisung ist heute eingegangen.Ihre Bestellung befinded sich in Vorbereitung.MFG Eric


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Januar 2014)

ECHT GEIL !!
Endkunden machen weltweit die Ersten Testberichte und die Hardware Online-Tester schauen dann blöd drein  
So muss dies sein


----------



## getsomenuts (31. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön anzuschauen! Jetzt will ich auch meine haben!


----------



## JonnyFaust (31. Januar 2014)

Geilo von powercolor. 

Schätze MF wird es heute auch nicht hinbekomme, mir die tri-x zuzuschicken. Aber trotzdem noch den 31. anzuzeigen. Als ob die nicht wüssten ob die Lkw-Ladung ankommt oder nicht.


----------



## Asynic (31. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub ich brauch ne Beruhigungsspritze...  Ich will auch


----------



## JonnyFaust (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn die Ergebnisse gut sind von der powercolor, wird morgen mal umbestellt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

Hab kein Internet heute. Bin mit handy online. Kann erst morgen berichten -.-


----------



## Cleriker (31. Januar 2014)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich brauch ne Beruhigungsspritze...  Ich will auch



Vergiss die Karte und ab zur Freundin. Die bringt dich schon auf andere Gedanken...


----------



## Borstinator (31. Januar 2014)

Also kurz zu den Temps  
Unter Furmark und Valley max. 68°C  ABER ich hab nen silverstone tf02 als gehäuse. Raumtemp 22°C
Die Lüfter sind da bei 73%@ 2900 umdrehungen
Die Lüfter laufen da minimal unruhig, aber kann gut sein, dass die noch einlaufen müssen. 
Minimales Surren der Spulen unter last, aber damit kann ich leben, zumal man ja beim Zocken noch die Boxen an hat.


----------



## X6Sixcore (31. Januar 2014)

@Borstinator: Nochmals vielen Dank für's Messen!

Da habe ich aber mal verdammt gut geschätzt, hätte ich selbst nicht gedacht.

Damit ist für mich die Entscheidung zur 290er "Double-D" gefallen, wird wohl die Black Edition.

Kurios auch: Scheinbar will DIE zur Zeit jeder Shop lagernd haben...


----------



## JonnyFaust (31. Januar 2014)

Bitte auch was zu den Temperaturen der Spannungswandler


----------



## Asynic (31. Januar 2014)

yippieee meine wurde soeben versendet 

Wir kaufen alle leer  Jetzt heißt es arbeiten und auf Wakü sparen


----------



## davidnet (31. Januar 2014)

Hey Jungs, nur eine kurze Frage:
Kann ich auf die MSI Radeon R9 290X Gaming Edition 4096MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card [R9 290X GAMING 4G] 290X Gaming einen EK CSQ Block draufschrauben? Die Custom Designs sind alle noch mit original PCB oder? Oder wurden die PCB abgeändert?

Wie kulant ist MSI? Durchschnittlich oder evtl. gar nicht kulant?


----------



## Borstinator (31. Januar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Bitte auch was zu den Temperaturen der Spannungswandler


 
Hab gerade nochmal 10min Furmark laufen lassen 
Gpu pendelt sich auf 70°C ein
VRM 1 auf 85°C
VRM 2 auf 57°C

Mehr zeigt Gpuz nicht an


----------



## joker47 (31. Januar 2014)

Verdammt 29,5cm... Bei mir sollen 29 reinpassen, ob ich es ausprobieren soll oder doch zur msi greifen soll, hmmmm so ein Mist aber auch !


----------



## JonnyFaust (31. Januar 2014)

Dafür haben uns die Götter eine flex gegeben. 

PS: wie MF mich gerade ankotzt. Mehr als 2 Wochen. Meine Geduld ist echt am ende.


Edit: "voraussichtlich versandfertig am 20.02.2014". Gleich wird storniert und einem anderen Shop mein Geld gegeben. Danke für nichts!


----------



## joker47 (31. Januar 2014)

Ja so wird es warscheinlich bei mir ablaufen  Ach und danke für das Nachmessen !


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (31. Januar 2014)

joker47 schrieb:


> Verdammt 29,5cm... Bei mir sollen 29 reinpassen, ob ich es ausprobieren soll oder doch zur msi greifen soll, hmmmm so ein Mist aber auch !



Selbes prob hab ich och. Hab mir grad ne scharfe blechschere geholt un mach die 5mm platz


----------



## cap82 (31. Januar 2014)

In mein Nanoxia passen wahrscheinlich 2 hintereinander... 

Muss erst noch die 670 loswerden. Obwohl...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> In mein Nanoxia passen wahrscheinlich 2 hintereinander...
> 
> Muss erst noch die 670 loswerden. Obwohl...


 in meinem 750D fällt die auch nicht weiter auf


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (31. Januar 2014)

Jau hab die r9   290x heut bekommen, eingesteckt, verkabelt jedoch will sie kein bild wiedergeben? Ich hab dann auf interner grafik hochgefahren, treiber installiert und neugestartet, jedoch wiedee nix was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Euda (31. Januar 2014)

Alle PCIe-Stecker sitzen perfekt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> in meinem 750D fällt die auch nicht weiter auf



Bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Januar 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Hab gerade nochmal 10min Furmark laufen lassen
> Gpu pendelt sich auf 70°C ein
> VRM 1 auf 85°C
> VRM 2 auf 57°C
> ...


 
 spannungswandlerkühler hat sie druff wie ich sehe oder?

 VRM1 gefällt mir nicht..da ist die trix besser denke ich, aber die PCS gefällt mir besser  datt spulenfiepen ist richtg ********...hasse es.....mal schauen welche PCs das noch alles hat....
 wieviel max Spannung liegt max an bei 1040mhz?

 wie geht die so oc mäßig?


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (31. Januar 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Alle PCIe-Stecker sitzen perfekt?


 
Hab alles nochmals aus- und eingesteckt, jedoch kein ergebnis


----------



## Borstinator (31. Januar 2014)

resette mal dein bios


----------



## Frontline25 (31. Januar 2014)

gaaarf 
kann mich net entscheiden zwischen tri x und psc+ 
psc+ wegen backplate 
und tri x wegen bf 4 und 10 euronen billiger


----------



## CSOger (31. Januar 2014)

Boah...da ging ich dann doch an die Decke.
Liefertermin für die Tri-X erst am 20.02.
Storniert und die Powercolor bestellt.
(Ist ne Stunde später bei MF rausgegangen)

Danke an die Leute hier im Thread für die Bilder.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> In mein Nanoxia passen wahrscheinlich 2 hintereinander...
> 
> Muss erst noch die 670 loswerden. Obwohl...





Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> in meinem 750D fällt die auch nicht weiter auf



Na da mach ich mit...

Denkt ihr, die passt in mein TJ11?


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Januar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Na da mach ich mit...
> 
> Denkt ihr, die passt in mein TJ11?


 
Nie im Leben 
Aber in mein Phanteks Primo


----------



## CSOger (31. Januar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, die passt in mein TJ11?



Bei dem Preis was der Kasten kostet wäre es nen schlechter Scherz falls die nicht passt.


----------



## Duvar (31. Januar 2014)

Also kannste die PCS+ auch in die Tonne kloppen. Surren/Brummen Spulenfiepen, nee lass ma stecken^^
Ach ja und MF hat wie schon hier geschrieben um weitere 3 Wochen die Wartezeit verlängert...
15€ teurer als die gute tri X und noch dazu ohne BF4, ich warte lieber noch einen Monat und hol mir die HIS


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Januar 2014)

Nur gut dass ich bei meinem Referenz Design bleibe
Zwar LAUT und recht heiss,  49% und unter 90 Grad, bei 1060 Mhz knapp 94 Grad...
dafür unter IDLE höre ich die Karte nicht, KEIN Spulenfiepen und UnterVolting  -69 mV


----------



## denyo62 (31. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nur gut dass ich bei meinem Referenz Design bleibe Zwar LAUT und recht heiss,  49% und unter 90 Grad, bei 1060 Mhz knapp 94 Grad... dafür unter IDLE höre ich die Karte nicht, KEIN Spulenfiepen und UnterVolting  -69 mV



-69mv und der hält die 1060 mhz ? :o


----------



## Cleriker (31. Januar 2014)

Ich finde bisher auch das Referenzdesign besser. Für mich kommt eh nur so eins in Frage. Da ist man für die WaKü immer auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## CSOger (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich das hier immer so lese...
Also so empfindlich was die Lautstärke angeht war ich noch nie.
Meine Kisten waren nie leise.
Kopfhörer auf und jut is.


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (31. Januar 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> resette mal dein bios


 Du bist ein Held, Danke!


----------



## Borstinator (31. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also kannste die PCS+ auch in die Tonne kloppen. Surren/Brummen Spulenfiepen, nee lass ma stecken^^
> Ach ja und MF hat wie schon hier geschrieben um weitere 3 Wochen die Wartezeit verlängert...
> 15€ teurer als die gute tri X und noch dazu ohne BF4, ich warte lieber noch einen Monat und hol mir die HIS


 
Also ich bin begeistert. Gerade ne runde Bf4 gezockt und die Temp war bei 60-65. Aber auch nur 80% ausgelastet (Cpu-Limit) und die Lüftersteuerung hat etwas übertrieben. Muss die mal manuell einstellen. Da is aber aufjedenfall noch Luft nach oben. 60-80 Fps. Mit Mantle und dann hoffentlich ohne Cpu Limit wird mein X6 dann auch nicht mehr der Flaschenhals sein.
Das Surren/Brummen is nur hörbar, wenn man seinen Ohr direkt daneben hält und ich bin da schon pingelig. Fiepen tut sie nicht.
Aber beim Ref.-Design kann man immer Pech haben, auch bei der TriX


----------



## shinobi007 (31. Januar 2014)

Meine Tri-X hält ihren Takt und geht nie über 70° hinaus.
Ich habe Bioshock Infinite und Skyrim miit Grafik Mods den halben Tag gezockt, alles auf Ultra+FullHD.
Keine Frameratedrops, keine Hitze und kein Lärm.

Mein neuer Pc ist also ein ganz stiller Geselle 
Das einzig laute Teil ist das DVD Laufwerk, welches ich eigentlich nur für die Windowsinstallation brauchte...
Den Treiber für meine Killer Netzwerkkarte, für die Tri-X und mein Kaspersky konnte ich eh nicht von den mitgelieferten DVDs installieren, da die Versionen noch nicht für Windows 8.1 aktualisiert waren. Ziemlich nutzlos so ein DVD Laufwerk heutzutage 

Und Spulenfiepen habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht...


Als erstes hatte ich den Benchmarktest von Bioshock Infinite ausprobiert, da ich noch Spiele auf die neue Festplatte laden musste.
2 mal fiel die FPS mit Ultra Einstellungen auf 63fps und 72fps. Sonst hatte ich immer so 130-226fps in den Einstellungen 


Edit: Bei meiner lahmen Leitung brauche ich 10 Stunden zum herunterladen von BF4...


----------



## Chemenu (31. Januar 2014)

Die XFX DD und Black Edition Karten sind auch nach Referenzdesign gefertigt, oder? 
Ich blick langsam nicht mehr durch, muss mir wohl nächsten Mittwoch die PCGH kaufen.^^


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

Kann man bei pixmania bestellen oder lieber nicht?


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (31. Januar 2014)

So operation gelungen. jetz passen 310mm grakas in meinen zalman z11 plus rein


----------



## Asynic (31. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> in meinem 750D fällt die auch nicht weiter auf


 
Mein 800D wird wohl auch reichen


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (31. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Kann man bei pixmania bestellen oder lieber nicht?



Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden  ich persönlich würds nicht machen ausser stehst auf kontakt mit pixmania eric


----------



## shinobi007 (31. Januar 2014)

Meine Grafikkarte kühlt sich innerhalb von noch nicht einmal 10 Minuten von knapp 68° auf 38° runter wenn ich nach stundenlangen spielen ins Idle gehe und dabei macht sie nicht einmal bemerkbaren Lärm...

Ich war noch nie mit einem Rechner so zufrieden.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

Ok .  PCs oda tri x?


----------



## Rizoma (31. Januar 2014)

shinobi007 schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte kühlt sich innerhalb von noch nicht einmal 10 Minuten von knapp 68° auf 38° runter wenn ich nach stundenlangen spielen ins Idle gehe und dabei macht sie nicht einmal bemerkbaren Lärm...
> 
> Ich war noch nie mit einem Rechner so zufrieden.


wow da muss deine Karte aber defekt sein denn meine hat nen Ref Kühler und schafft das in 1 Minute


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also kannste die PCS+ auch in die Tonne kloppen. Surren/Brummen Spulenfiepen, nee lass ma stecken^^
> Ach ja und MF hat wie schon hier geschrieben um weitere 3 Wochen die Wartezeit verlängert...
> 15€ teurer als die gute tri X und noch dazu ohne BF4, ich warte lieber noch einen Monat und hol mir die HIS



Neh^^

Wenn ich wieder inet habe teste ich meine auch mal auf das :-p

Die HIS kannst de gleich vergessen. Wenn nicht mal 3Lüfter auf hawaii helfen, dann kannst de mit der his auch nix mehr gewinnen.


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Januar 2014)

Ich kann mich über die 290 Sapphire Referenz nicht beschweren.
Dank Accelero leise und mit 55° GPU @ 1GHZ kühl (Spawas haben 55 und 50°). Gut die GPU bekommt ab Werk nur 1,15V ab und hat eine 85er Asic.


----------



## Rizoma (31. Januar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich kann mich über die 290 Sapphire Referenz nicht beschweren.
> Dank Accelero leise und mit 55° GPU @ 1GHZ kühl (Spawas haben 55 und 50°). Gut die GPU bekommt ab Werk nur 1,15V ab und hat eine 85er Asic.



Ich will Tests zum Peter II sehen denn der ACX überzeugt mich nicht ganz mit dem Lüftersteuerungs gefiepe


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Januar 2014)

Peter 2 haben ich keinen und ich werde mir auch keinen anschaffen.
Bei mir fiept gar nichts, die Karte ist sehr leise und tut das was sie soll.


----------



## Rizoma (31. Januar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Peter 2 haben ich keinen und ich werde mir auch keinen anschaffen.
> Bei mir fiept gar nichts, die Karte ist sehr leise und tut das was sie soll.


 

hast du deine ACX Lüfter an der Karte oder am Netzteil ?


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Januar 2014)

An der Karte.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

Welche ist jetzt besser die PCs oder die tri x?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Welche ist jetzt besser die PCs oder die tri x?



PCS+

Kann erst nächste Woche was sagen, da 1&1 so .... ist, und ich wieder nicht am netz hänge


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Januar 2014)

Warum Besser?
Nenne bitte die 2-3 Gründe

Temperatur und OC mässig bitte was mindestens drinnen
Zudem wie laut ist der Lüfter unter Last, Zocken !?


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

Noch andere Meinungen? Will nich nochmal stornieren :S


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Warum Besser?
> Nenne bitte die 2-3 Gründe
> 
> Temperatur und OC mässig bitte was mindestens drinnen
> Zudem wie laut ist der Lüfter unter Last, Zocken !?



Sorry aber les doch mal den post über dir. Ich kann wahrscheinlich erst dienstag was konkretes sagen.

Die verarbeitung ist top und unter idle nur ein ganz leises suren. Die wird sich bei ~18db befinden. Im idle konnte ich mit hw monitor 30grad auslesen.

PS: ja ich weiß kein gutes programm aber ich hab ja kein inet -.-

Vlt wirds doch morgen schon was wenn 1&1 es hinbekommen...


----------



## Rizoma (31. Januar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> An der Karte.


 und du kannst die Lüfter ohne PWM fiepen automatisch von der Karte Regeln lassen Hmm kurios denn es hatten ja einige über dieses PWM fiepen geklagt im Zusammenhang mit dem ACX


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

Ich habe gehört dass die PCs oft spulenfiepen hat? Gerücht oder Argument?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört dass die PCs oft spulenfiepen hat? Gerücht oder Argument?



Kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich nicht testen kann 

Aber Spulenfiepen findeste bei jedem Hersteller.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

Sann wird's wohl die powercolor werden siezt auch viel geiler aus finde ich


----------



## stimpi2k4 (31. Januar 2014)

Wie sind denn die OC Werte bei den neuen Karten die ihr heute bekommen habt?


----------



## Frontline25 (31. Januar 2014)

hmmm :3 mal sehen ob die psc+ bis morgen billiger wird


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die OC Werte bei den neuen Karten die ihr heute bekommen habt?



-.- Habe kein Internet -> kein Afterburner & co. -> kein OC 

Sobald ich kann, folgen die werte


----------



## Am2501 (31. Januar 2014)

Genau..mal Butter bei die Fische!  Wir brauchen Infos!^^

Das surren ist auch beim geschlossenem Gehäuse zu hören? Oder auch nur, wenn man mit dem Ohr auf der Graka liegt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

Im Geschlossenen Gehäuse praktisch unhörbar. Habe als lüfter nur eloops -> ~17db hört man nicht.

Nochmal: habe kein inet. Nur per handy.

Kann die werte erst liefern wenns inet geht.

Bedankt euch bei 1&1.

Der andere User kann sich ja zu seiner auch mal äußern


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

Mach.aus deinem Handy einen mobilen hotspot


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Mach.aus deinem Handy einen mobilen hotspot



Geht mit der Gurke nicht. Habs schon probiert 

Einzigste Hoffnung ist, dass die das morgen noch hinbekommen oder das ich einen Surfstick besorge


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

ok :S was für ne gurke haste denn?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> ok :S was für ne gurke haste denn?



Samsung Galaxy Mini 2  Mein Sony ist ja mal wieder in der RMA


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

warte kurz das hab ich hier auch noch rumliegen ich gucke ma kurz.. bg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> warte kurz das hab ich hier auch noch rumliegen ich gucke ma kurz.. bg



 Bin gerade am schauen, welcher Nachbar gern sein Internet teilt


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

ok du gehst auf einstellungen dann auf drathlos und netzwerke und dann auf tethering und mobiler hotspot und dann aktivierst du einfach nur den mobilen zugangspunkt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> ok du gehst auf einstellungen dann auf drathlos und netzwerke und dann auf tethering und mobiler hotspot und dann aktivierst du einfach nur den mobilen zugangspunkt



Ja das weiß ich schon aber ich hab gerade feststellen müssen, dass ich kein Datenvolumen mehe habe und deshalb nix geht^^

Aber ich habe vom Untermieter einen Servstick bekommen.
Ich bete mal das da was geht


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Januar 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> und du kannst die Lüfter ohne PWM fiepen automatisch von der Karte Regeln lassen Hmm kurios denn es hatten ja einige über dieses PWM fiepen geklagt im Zusammenhang mit dem ACX


 
Bei der 780 ACX drehen die Lüfter hoch und runter, auch bei der Gigabyte 780 TI Windforce drehen die Lüfter hoch und runter im Sekunden Takt.
Bei der AMD Karte ist das nicht so, die regelt zwar nicht so hoch da die GPU sehr kühl bleibt aber es passt. Könnte die Lüfter per Adapter noch auf 7V hängen das bringt etwa 5 - 7° niedrigere VRM und 3° niedrigere GPU Temp aber es ist nicht nötig.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

wäre megageil wenn du evtl noch nin paar temps posten könntst 

@pseudophederin


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

Ja. Denke mal wird diese Nacht noch


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (31. Januar 2014)

Morgen ab 10.00 uhr gehts scharf


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Morgen ab 10.00 uhr gehts scharf


 


HAst de dein Case schon fit gemacht?


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

super  ich warte noch bis mitternacht bei mindfactory


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> super  ich warte noch bis mitternacht bei mindfactory


 
jo. Mal sehen ob ich wenigstens Crysis 3 zum laufen bringe.


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (31. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> HAst de dein Case schon fit gemacht?



Na logo. Passen jetz 310mm rein  auf crysis 3 bin ich o gespannt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

Naja wie gesagt dauert noch ein bisschen. Arber die Idle-Werte sich schonmal sehen lassen  ABer kommt dann alles


----------



## Duvar (31. Januar 2014)

Leute basht mal die PCS+ runter hier im Forum damit die Preise sinken 
und zitiert mich nicht ich editiere gleich den Beitrag falls wer von MF und anderen shops mit liest später^^
Brauche posts wie boaaa die PCS+ ist der letzte Rotz etc^^


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute basht mal die PCS+ runter hier im Forum damit die Preise sinken
> und zitiert mich nicht ich editiere gleich den Beitrag falls wer von MF und anderen shops mit liest später^^


 
OK

Die PCS+ ist die mieseste Karte aller Custom 290er.
Wer sowas als leise bezeichnet muss taub sein und warm wird das Geschwür auch noch. Der Dreck ist max. 200€ wert.

Mission erfüllt, wo bleibt mein Battlepack


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (31. Januar 2014)

Max 199.95€


----------



## Borstinator (31. Januar 2014)

Hier mal nen paar Screens von der Scheißkarte 
Guckt euch die Temp im Valley Benchmark an. Der letzte Rotz  
Die reale Temp war hier ca. 65°C
Gehäuselüfter waren die ganze Zeit bei mittlerer Drehzahl, wie ich sie auch immer im Desktopbetrieb hab.

Die Werte im GPUz gehören zu Furmark

Ach ja Karte is noch nicht Übertaktet

Edit: Zur Lautstärke noch was. Also hören tut man den Lüfter schon, aber hab kein Vergleich wie sich die TriX anhört. Nervig ist es jedenfalls nicht und geht im Spielsound unter. Aber die Graka guckt in meinem Gehäuse auch nach oben raus (tf02). In einem Normalen Gehäuse ist sie sicherlich noch etwas gedämmter. Nur die Lüftersteuerung scheint etwas zu agressiv, die will die  Karte immer auf 70°C halten. Surren/Fiepen wirklich nur zu hören, wenn man mitm Ohr daneben ist.


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Januar 2014)

Die Valley ist genial.
Mit der Karte kannst die Polkappen in Sekunden schmelzen 

Aber jetzt ernst, der Kühler scheint nicht übel zu sein.
Aber ich liebe meinen Accelero, der ist immer der King.


----------



## Duvar (31. Januar 2014)

Ob der Kühler wirklich gut ist, seht ihr wenn der Takt und Spannung hoch geht 
Knall mal +100mV drauf und stell auf 1150MHz Coretakt und starte Furmark für 3 min.
Dann mal abchecken die VRM Temps/Lüfterspeed/Lautstärke etc.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

So Leute, da ich Crysis3 erst online aktivieren muss, um es spielen zu können kann ich das vergessen 

Naja trotzdem mal was zu den Temps.
*
Im Idle habe ich:*
GPU: 30Grad
VRM1: 24Grad
VRM2: 25Grad

~1400RPM -> unhörbar

Ich denke das Bild von Borstinator sagt auch viel aus. Wenn die Tage wieder alles geht, folgen weitere Werte.

LG


----------



## Duvar (31. Januar 2014)

Ps MSI Gaming lieferbar bei Hardwareversand.


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Januar 2014)

@Borstinator

Stelle bitte im CCC 16fach AF und 8x MSAA ein und geht auf bei beiden Settings auf Anwendungseinstellungen ÜBERSCHREIBEN !
Teste dann nochmals Valley, dürfte bedeutend weniger werden!

@Duvar 

Vergiss die MSI Gaming

Endweder die Sapphire Tri-X oder PowerColor
Ansonsten das AMD Referenz Design


----------



## Borstinator (31. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ob der Kühler wirklich gut ist, seht ihr wenn der Takt und Spannung hoch geht
> Knall mal +100mV drauf und stell auf 1150MHz Coretakt und starte Furmark für 3 min.
> Dann mal abchecken die VRM Temps/Lüfterspeed/Lautstärke etc.


 
Mhm da bekomme ich schon Artefakte in Furmark. Also habs mitm Afterburner übertaketet. Muss da morgen in ruhe nochmal gucken


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

So habe mal Metro LL gebencht.

GPU: 62Grad
VRM1: 50GRad
VRM2: 59Grad

Hörbar, aber ich finde es nicht störend. Ich sage mal mit angepasster LüfterKurve, Untervolten kann man da noch einiges rausholen. Takt wird gehalten 

PS: Meine Karte hat einen ASIC von 68,9%


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

was ist eig. ASIC?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> was ist eig. ASIC?


 
Güte des Chips. Ist aber umstritten, ob es wirklich was aussagt. Habe bisher noch keine großen Unterschiede gemerkt.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (31. Januar 2014)

ok und womit liest man das ganze aus? steht das im gpu z oder im afterburner oda so?


----------



## Borstinator (31. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Güte des Chips. Ist aber umstritten, ob es wirklich was aussagt. Habe bisher noch keine großen Unterschiede gemerkt.


 
Können ja mal die Tage verschiedene einstellungen testen. Hab nen ASIC von 84%


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Januar 2014)

Metro LL, bitte wieviele Durchläufe gestartet?
Mindestens 3, besser wären insgesamt 6 Run´s
Dann erst kann man sehen wo der Takt hängt.

Meine Werte mit 1060 und Referenz Lüfter:
2014-01-31 21:28:57 ,             Takt 1060.0   ,               1250.0   ,               Temperatur 91.0   ,              Lüfterspeed 49   ,               U/min 2665   ,         Auslastung 99   

Dies nach ca. 15 Minuten Metro LL Benchmark und hielt Takt konstant, ganz selten auf 947 oder 860 Mhz, zwecks PowerTune auf nur 20% gestellt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> ok und womit liest man das ganze aus? steht das im gpu z oder im afterburner oda so?


GPU-Z


Borstinator schrieb:


> Können ja mal die Tage verschiedene einstellungen testen. Hab nen ASIC von 84%


Gern. Zuvor brauche ich erstmal wieder Internet 


ATIR290 schrieb:


> Metro LL, bitte wieviele Durchläufe gestartet?
> Mindestens 3, besser wären insgesamt 6 Run´s
> Dann erst kann man sehen wo der Takt hängt.
> 
> ...


 
Habe so gespielt. Der Benchmark der bei liegt, ist nicht so gut finde ich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

*Los bestellt die PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ bei Mindfactory jetzt! Nur noch 4 Stück da*


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (1. Februar 2014)

Wer weiss wann wieder neue komnen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Wer weiss wann wieder neue komnen



Nie wieder 

Nein Spaß bei Seite.

Zur Zeit empfinde ich die PowerColor als die beste Karte. Sie hat die Kinderkrankheiten der Tri-X nicht


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Februar 2014)

Gerade nochmals ausgelotet
-62 mV bei 1060 Mhz stabil mit AMD Referenz Karte und Lüfter fix auf 49% eingestellt. 
Ist Lüfter mal "heissgelaufen" passt sich nun auch die Lautstärke in angenehmere Regionen an, wie auch immer, aber weniger störend, obwohl dauerhaft 49% Lüfterspeed.

Die von mir wohl gewollt erreichbaren 1100 Mhz laufen nur mit Stock Spannung (Kein Untervolting!!) durch und dann wird der Takt nicht mehr gehalten, nach Kurzer Zeit 94 Grad.
Somit lasse ich meine Sapphire R9 290 mit 1060 Mhz laufen, Takt stabil, Untervoltet und somit mit 1,07 bis 1,085 Volt dauerhaft beim Zocken!
Die 40 Mhz machen den Braten auch nicht mehr fett, und lassen die Karte nur heiss werden und Takt nicht mehr halten.

PS: Meine ASIS 78,9 %


----------



## Frontline25 (1. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> *Los bestellt die PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ bei Mindfactory jetzt! Nur noch 4 Stück da*


 WIeso sagst du es o.o ich wollt erst am montag bestellen und jetzt isses zu süät


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> WIeso sagst du es o.o ich wollt erst am montag bestellen und jetzt isses zu süät



Ja die haben wahrscheinlich nur 10 Stück geordert gehabt 

Sind alle weg? Kann übers Handy nicht schauen.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Februar 2014)

Gerade nachgesehen, NOCH 2 Stück LAGERND bei MF!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Gerade nachgesehen, NOCH 2 Stück LAGERND bei MF!



 Gehen ja weg wie Bananen im Konsum


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (1. Februar 2014)

Ja für 399


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Ja für 399



Psst. Muss ja nicht jeder wissen das wir sie für 369€ geschossen haben


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (1. Februar 2014)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ich kriege hier gleich nin raster -.- ich will per nachname bei MF bestellen drücke den bestell button und ich werde wieder auf meinen warenkorb zurückgeleitet ....nicht wie normal sowas wie danke für ihren einkauf oda sowas ist das normal? -.-


----------



## Duvar (1. Februar 2014)

HAHA, ruhig Blut, wird schon werden, chill doch noch mal 2-3 Wochen 
Die Miner haben die Gamer zerstört


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ich kriege hier gleich nin raster -.- ich will per nachname bei MF bestellen drücke den bestell button und ich werde wieder auf meinen warenkorb zurückgeleitet ....nicht wie normal sowas wie danke für ihren einkauf oda sowas ist das normal? -.-



KP. Bezahle immer per PayPal :-p

Was holstn dir?

@Duvar schon auf PCS+ umgebucht?


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (1. Februar 2014)

hmmm :/ Morgen erstma da anrufen ....*bitte lass es normal sein bitte*


----------



## Duvar (1. Februar 2014)

Haben doch schon einige die PCS+ wo bleiben denn mal die OC Resultate Mensch?
Einem fehlt ja der Inetanschluß und was ist mit dem Rest, Probleme beim übertakten, oder wollt ihr nicht mal schauen was so geht?
Nöö ich warte noch ab, eilt ja nicht, meine HD 4600 reicht ja für alles auf Minimum und der kleinsten Auflösung


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haben doch schon einige die PCS+ wo bleiben denn mal die OC Resultate Mensch?
> Einem fehlt ja der Inetanschluß und was ist mit dem Rest, Probleme beim übertakten, oder wollt ihr nicht mal schauen was so geht?



Ja mir fehlt der Internetanschluss  hoffentlich bekommen die das morgen gebacken bei der Telekom.

Ich würde ja gerne 

Melde mich aber soforr, sobalt ich was machen konnte


----------



## Duvar (1. Februar 2014)

Kannst ja mal mit dem CCC bissl rum testen Mensch^^
Zumindest wie die Lüfter so abgehen auf 60-80%, schätze die wird man brauchen wenn man da +100mV anlegt.
Ab wann werden die überhaupt hörbar und ab wann eher als einigermaßen laut zu bezeichnen?


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (1. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haben doch schon einige die PCS+ wo bleiben denn mal die OC Resultate Mensch?
> Einem fehlt ja der Inetanschluß und was ist mit dem Rest, Probleme beim übertakten, oder wollt ihr nicht mal schauen was so geht?
> Nöö ich warte noch ab, eilt ja nicht, meine HD 4600 reicht ja für alles auf Minimum und der kleinsten Auflösung



Muss noch 9h un 7 min warten bis de post auf hat


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (1. Februar 2014)

@pseudopherin  sollte eig eine Pcs+ werden ;(


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mit dem CCC bissl rum testen Mensch^^
> Zumindest wie die Lüfter so abgehen auf 60-80%, schätze die wird man brauchen wenn man da +100mV anlegt.



Ist mir zu gefährlich. Nicht das der PC abfakelt 

Mach ich später mal wenn ich wieder wach bin 

Schlaft gut.

@Desscher Morgen müsste die Post eiskalt zu haben :-p

@Trouble Wird schon. Du darfst nicht zweifeln.


----------



## Duvar (1. Februar 2014)

Also für 369€ hätte ich die auch bestellt, aber 400 Kröten ohne BF4 muss ja net sein.
Könnt gerne auch mal paar Vids machen wegen der Lautstärke etc unsere Tester weltweit schlafen ja noch oder bekommen keine Karten ab


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also für 369€ hätte ich die auch bestellt, aber 400 Kröten ohne BF4 muss ja net sein.
> Könnt gerne auch mal paar Vids machen wegen der Lautstärke etc unsere Tester weltweit schlafen ja noch oder bekommen keine Karten ab



Ja kommt.  Die bekommen keine ab 

Oder wirst sind unwissende Testkandidaten


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (1. Februar 2014)

@ pseudo.... du sack


----------



## Borstinator (1. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haben doch schon einige die PCS+ wo bleiben denn mal die OC Resultate Mensch?
> Einem fehlt ja der Inetanschluß und was ist mit dem Rest, Probleme beim übertakten, oder wollt ihr nicht mal schauen was so geht?
> Nöö ich warte noch ab, eilt ja nicht, meine HD 4600 reicht ja für alles auf Minimum und der kleinsten Auflösung


 
Die Nacht is noch jung , hab gerade schonmal kurz geguckt, da hat ich mit 1150 und +100mV im Furmark schon Grafikfehler, denke mal brauch das Review-Sample-BIOS
Außerdem bin ich gerade am Bf4 suchten, nach 2 Monaten auf low ist das echt ne Augenweide


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (1. Februar 2014)

PUUUUU doch noch eine abbekommen...wahrscheinlich is der dreckslappi wieder abgestürtzt genau in dem moment in dem ich bestellt hab naja jetzt wurde neu bestellt und morgen wird komissioniert

edit:@borstinator wieviele fps hast du (perfoverlay.drawfps 1 in die konsole eingeben)


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. Februar 2014)

So 1080MHz Firestrike Extreme +150mv keine Fehler. Bei 1200MHz kommen Bildfehler.


----------



## Borstinator (1. Februar 2014)

Kommt auf die Map an. 60-80 wenn die Cpu Limitiert dann is die 290 nur zu 80% ausgelastet. Bei den "billigen" Maps 80-120. Hab halt immer Fps Einbrüche.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (1. Februar 2014)

wow ok nice mit so vielen fps hätte ich jetzt gar nicht gerechnet ich geh erstmal pennen bm


----------



## JonnyFaust (1. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nie wieder
> 
> Nein Spaß bei Seite.
> 
> Zur Zeit empfinde ich die PowerColor als die beste Karte. Sie hat die Kinderkrankheiten der Tri-X nicht



Wie meinst du das?  Welche Kinderkrankheiten?  Bis jetzt lese ich hier nix das die powercolor besser ist. Eher sogar bissel schlechter bezogen auf Temperaturen und Lautstärke


----------



## wick3d1980 (1. Februar 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Die Idle Lautsstärke. Ist aus meiner Sicht nicht akzeptabel, dass Lüfter verbaut werden die ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl nicht mehr gehen.

Und setzt das mal in Relation:

Tri-X 3x 92mm Lüfter - PCS+ 3x 80mm Lüfter. Die Kühlkörpergröße ist fasr gleich.

Und Lautstärkemäßig kann man noch viel machen bei der PCS+

Naja werde mir mal noch überlegen, ob ich mir noch eine Tri-X zulege. Dann hab ich ja den Direktvergleich.


----------



## getsomenuts (1. Februar 2014)

Drehzahl im idle ist ja bei beiden gleich so wie ich das sehe, 1400 Umdrehungen hat meine Tri-X auch immer gehabt! GPU Temperatur lag bei mir bei BF4 meist bei 69° mit kleinen Ausreissern nach oben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Drehzahl im idle ist ja bei beiden gleich so wie ich das sehe, 1400 Umdrehungen hat meine Tri-X auch immer gehabt! GPU Temperatur lag bei mir bei BF4 meist bei 69° mit kleinen Ausreissern nach oben.


 
Naja wie gesagt, die PCS+ hört man im Idle nicht. Da nehmen die sich ja nichts unter Last. Naja mal sehen ob ich morgen wie gesagt noch ne Tri-X order zum vergleichen.

Mal ne andere Frage: AB welchem Afterburner kann man bei den R9 Modellen die Voltage anheben?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Das einzige was mir bei der Tri x stört ist halt die idle Lautstärke und das Orange an der karte   da mein case auf schwarz gemoddet und auf silent ist stört mich das halt. Unter Last darf ruhig bis 2 sone ....stört mich dann nicht aber im idle muss ruhe sein. Kann man bei der pcs die lüfter noch weiter runterregeln als 1400u/min ?

Optisch würde die xfx dd am besten zu meinem case passen  die pcs auch  ab den 15.2. wird dann auf jedemfall bestellt . Dann sollten alle Karten getestet worden sein


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Februar 2014)

Die XFX willst nicht haben, die alles aber nicht leise.
Ja, Sapphire meinte es bei der Tri X etwas zu gut. Kenne einen der hat eine und da ist jetzt ein Accelero drauf, jetzt es er happy. Leise Idle / Last und unter Last sehr kühl.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir bei der Tri x stört ist halt die idle Lautstärke und das Orange an der karte   da mein case auf schwarz gemoddet und auf silent ist stört mich das halt. Unter Last darf ruhig bis 2 sone ....stört mich dann nicht aber im idle muss ruhe sein. Kann man bei der pcs die lüfter noch weiter runterregeln als 1400u/min ?
> 
> Optisch würde die xfx dd am besten zu meinem case passen  die pcs auch  ab den 15.2. wird dann auf jedemfall bestellt . Dann sollten alle Karten getestet worden sein


 
Ja ist frei regelbar. Habe jetzt mal an der Lüfterkurve etwas geschraubt. Mal sehen obs was wird.


----------



## CSOger (1. Februar 2014)

Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.
Na dann...gib Gummi lieber DHL Onkel.

Sind ja fix bei MF.


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich hab sie


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

so das ist meine manuell eingestellte Lüfterkurve



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Werte nach 20 Minuten Metro LL @max 1080p

GPU: 75°C
VRM1: 71°C
VRM2: 79°C
RPM: ~2000
Lautsstärke: hörbar, aber sehr leise finde ich - nicht störend.

Sie hält ihren Boost.

PS: Werde noch etwas weiter experimentieren. Scheint ja richtig Potenzial da zusein.

PSS: Lüfter sind von 25% bis 100% frei regelbar.

LG


----------



## Am2501 (1. Februar 2014)

Gratuliere...GoGo...testen! 

Wie weit könnt ihr übertakten, OHNE die Spannung anzuheben? Was für ein Speicher ist verbaut?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja ist frei regelbar. Habe jetzt mal an der Lüfterkurve etwas geschraubt. Mal sehen obs was wird.




auf wieviel umdrehungen jetzt im idle? 900rpm wären dufte


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Ich hab sie


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> auf wieviel umdrehungen jetzt im idle? 900rpm wären dufte


 
25% niedriger geht nicht. Sind dann in etwa 1200rpm.

@Desscher Unverdient


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> so das ist meine manuell eingestellte Lüfterkurve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



25% wieviel Umdrehungen?

 oh da warste schneller


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 25% wieviel Umdrehungen?


 
~1200rpm

Was hast du für Gehäuselüfter?

Ich hab nur NB eloops B12 2 und höre die Karte nur minimalst.


----------



## Tuwok (1. Februar 2014)

So, nach der MSI R9 290 Gaming ist nun die Sapphire R9 290 Tri verbaut. Das sind Welten zwischen den Karten. Die Sapphire ist im Desktopbetrieb ein klein wenig lauter, allerdings überhaupt kein Vergleich zur MSI unter Last. Die bleibt definitiv drin und bringt echt viel Freude.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Tuwok schrieb:


> So, nach der MSI R9 290 Gaming ist nun die Sapphire R9 290 Tri verbaut. Das sind Welten zwischen den Karten. Die Sapphire ist im Desktopbetrieb ein klein wenig lauter, allerdings überhaupt kein Vergleich zur MSI unter Last. Die bleibt definitiv drin und bringt echt viel Freude.



 Viel Spaß & möge sie dir lang treu sein


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Februar 2014)

MSI hat es mit der Gaming echt verkackt.
Keine Ahnung was sich die dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## Tuwok (1. Februar 2014)

Danke.......habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit Sapphire. Wollte aber einmal den Twin Frozer ausprobieren und bin erst einmal geheilt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> MSI hat es mit der Gaming echt verkackt.
> Keine Ahnung was sich die dabei gedacht haben.


 
Naja bei Nvidia kann jeder. Aber bei AMD herrschen andere Bedingungen für die Boardpartner was die Temps angeht


----------



## shinobi007 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich finde es schon putzig wie hier verbreitet wird, dass die Tri-X so laut wäre.

Sowas könnte ich ja noch verstehen, wenn man unglücklicherweise ein Montagsmodell erwischt hätte. 
Aber dann zu sagen, die Powercolor wäre zwar hörbar, aber trotzdem sehr leise ist für mich der Widerspruch an sich 

Jede HDD ist lauter wenn man mit dem PC arbeitet. DVD-Laufwerke & Co spielen noch einmal in einer ganz anderen Liga. 
Da halten wohl einige Leute beim testen der einen Karte ihr Ohr ans Case und bei der anderen wandert der PC unter den Schreibtisch.

In dem Falle sind eindeutig Unterschiede zu bemerken, das kann ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

shinobi007 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon putzig wie hier verbreitet wird, dass die Tri-X so laut wäre.
> 
> Sowas könnte ich ja noch verstehen, wenn man unglücklicherweise ein Montagsmodell erwischt hätte.
> Aber dann zu sagen, die Powercolor wäre zwar hörbar, aber trotzdem sehr leise ist für mich der Widerspruch an sich
> ...




Ja du hast schon Recht. Aber im Idle finde ich es bloss Schade, dass man die Lüfter der Tri-X nicht weiter runterregeln kann. Im Endeffekt nehmen sich beide Karten nix.

Aber das mit der HDD kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Naja der Abstand von Case und User ist bei jedem anders.

Aber ist halt die beste Alternative zur Tri-X, die zur Zeit ja bekanntlich nicht lieferbar ist bei den meisten Händlern.

Hier mal mein Sitzabstand (ja hab nich extra aufgeräumt & und die Surroundspeaker sind nicht gut aufgestellt )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shinobi007 (1. Februar 2014)

Ja die beiden Karten Tri-X und PCs scheinen wesentlich besser zu sein als die Konkurrenzmodells von MSI,Gigabyte & Co.

Ich würde auch nicht wieder den Fehler machen und unbedingt vorbestellen.

Durch reinen Zufall hatte hoh.de die Tri-X reinbekommen. Da stand erst 5-10Tage und beim aktualisieren des Browsers stand da plötzlich sofort lieferbar für preiswerte 379Euro als BF4 Edition. 
Da habe ich die vorbestellte Non BF4 version für 390Euro bei einem anderen Anbieter nach ewiger Warterei natürlich sofort storniert.
Und Karte war nach nicht einmal einer Stunde unterwegs zu mir 

Bei geizhals.de geht es teilweise so zu wie an der Börse 
Beobachten lohnt sich mehr statt blind vorzubestellen.

Edit: Alle Karten waren nach 40 Minuten weg. Hätte ich zu dieser Zeit etwas anderes gemacht hätte ich von der Aktion nichts mitbekommen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Das ist immer so bei den Händler. Hatte die PCS+ ja auch bei MF. Habs sie fühs um 1 für 369 bestellt. Vormittags um 8 stand plötzlich 399 drin 

Aber ne Tri-X mit BF4 für 379 ist auch sehr gut 

Ich bin aber nicht böse kein BF4 bei liegen zu haben. Kostet ja auch nicht mehr die Welt und 2. bin ich eh kein Fan von 

Ich würde sogar mal soweit gehen und behaupten: Die *Tri-X* und *PCS+* sind zur Zeit *konkurenzlos*.
Zwischen den beiden gibt es keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. Ich denke einfach mal, dass der Preis & die Verfügbarkeit bei den meisten entscheidet, was sie kaufen und ob sie BF4 haben wollen oder nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ~1200rpm
> 
> Was hast du für Gehäuselüfter?
> 
> Ich hab nur NB eloops B12 2 und höre die Karte nur minimalst.




 siehe Signatur  5x Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PK2 @ 600u/min


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Tuwok schrieb:


> So, nach der MSI R9 290 Gaming ist nun die Sapphire R9 290 Tri verbaut. Das sind Welten zwischen den Karten. Die Sapphire ist im Desktopbetrieb ein klein wenig lauter, allerdings überhaupt kein Vergleich zur MSI unter Last. Die bleibt definitiv drin und bringt echt viel Freude.



Viel Spaß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

ah  zu klein 

Naja dann bewegen wir uns ja auf "Augenhöhe"


----------



## Borstinator (1. Februar 2014)

Also ich komme maximal bis 1100MHz mit der PCs+, dann is iwie Ende. Da bringt auch mehr vcore nix.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Also ich komme maximal bis 1100MHz mit der PCs+, dann is iwie Ende. Da bringt auch mehr vcore nix.



dann haste keinen guten chip erwischt. aber 1100 reichen ja auch welche Spannung musst du dafür anlegen? wie heiß wird sie dann GPU/VRM bei wieviel Umdrehungen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ah  zu klein
> 
> Naja dann bewegen wir uns ja auf "Augenhöhe"



 Yeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppp


----------



## X6Sixcore (1. Februar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die XFX willst nicht haben, die alles aber nicht leise.



..., weißt du woher genau?


----------



## Borstinator (1. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> dann haste keinen guten chip erwischt. aber 1100 reichen ja auch  welche Spannung musst du dafür anlegen? wie heiß wird sie dann GPU/VRM bei wieviel Umdrehungen?


 
Das is das komische. Bis 1100 mit +0mV und an 1101 gibts Bildfehler, egal mit welcher Spannung.


----------



## CSOger (1. Februar 2014)

DHL Onkel hat sie mir (Powercolor) gerade gebracht.
Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut.
3 Runden BF4 angespielt...Karte hält den Takt und bleibt bei 61 Grad hängen.
Bin sowiso gerade hin und wech weil ich nun endlich mal 144 Hertz zocken kann.
(War vorher nicht so einfach möglich)
Verdammt schick das ganze so.

Morgen mal am Takt rumspielen und die Karte richtig testen.


----------



## Am2501 (1. Februar 2014)

Passend dazu:

Erste Ergebnisse im Kampf Mantle vs. DirectX


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> ..., weißt du woher genau?


 
XFX Radeon DD R9 290X 1000M 4GB reviewed

Fan Speed 76%
Ich möchte nicht wissen was im Sommer los ist. Ich frag mich was sich die Hersteller eigentlich dabei denken? Jetzt im Winter und 23° Raumtemp sind einige Modelle schon so hitzköpfig, da sind nur noch wenig Reserven und wenn ich mir im Sommer meine Raumtemperaturen so ansehe (2013 hatte ich 35° im Zimmer dank Dachgeschosswohnung) dann bezweifle ich das einige Modelle dafür gewappnet sind.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> DHL Onkel hat sie mir (Powercolor) gerade gebracht.
> Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut.
> 3 Runden BF4 angespielt...Karte hält den Takt und bleibt bei 61 Grad hängen.
> Bin sowiso gerade hin und wech weil ich nun endlich mal 144 Hertz zocken kann.
> ...


 
 spulenfiepen?

 welche asic? welche Spannung liegt an? wie heiss werden die spawas?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> XFX Radeon DD R9 290X 1000M 4GB reviewed
> 
> Fan Speed 76%
> Ich möchte nicht wissen was im Sommer los ist. Ich frag mich was sich die Hersteller eigentlich dabei denken? Jetzt im Winter und 23° Raumtemp sind einige Modelle schon so hitzköpfig, da sind nur noch wenig Reserven und wenn ich mir im Sommer meine Raumtemperaturen so ansehe (2013 hatte ich 35° im Zimmer dank Dachgeschosswohnung) dann bezweifle ich das einige Modelle dafür gewappnet sind.


 
 dann zieh nach unten 


 ne hast ja recht ...finde es auch traurig das einige Hersteller es nicht peilen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> XFX Radeon DD R9 290X 1000M 4GB reviewed
> 
> Fan Speed 76%
> Ich möchte nicht wissen was im Sommer los ist. Ich frag mich was sich die Hersteller eigentlich dabei denken? Jetzt im Winter und 23° Raumtemp sind einige Modelle schon so hitzköpfig, da sind nur noch wenig Reserven und wenn ich mir im Sommer meine Raumtemperaturen so ansehe (2013 hatte ich 35° im Zimmer dank Dachgeschosswohnung) dann bezweifle ich das einige Modelle dafür gewappnet sind.



da liegen aber ja auch 1,22v an sehe ich gerade...mmmhhhh


oh sehe gerade habe viele DP gemacht ..sorry......war zu schnell


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> dann zieh nach unten
> 
> 
> ne hast ja recht ...finde es auch traurig das einige Hersteller es nicht peilen.


 
Da müsste AMD einen Riegel vorschieben, Nvidia macht es auch.
Ich meine, schön wenn man wenig umkosten hat und einfach die Kühler der 7970 oder 280X Karten nimmt aber der Hawaii Chip ist da etwas anders. Mehr Transistoren bei weniger Fläche = mehr Abwärme.
Ich frage mich wieso nicht einige Hersteller sich mit Arctic zusammen tun und einen "kleineren" Accelero bringen.
Wenn ich mir meine Karte ansehe, gut die sitzt im Phanteks Primoo aber 60° hat die noch nicht gesehen und das bei 33% Fan Speed.

Sehr viele 290 / 290X Karten haben 1,22V.


----------



## CSOger (1. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> spulenfiepen?
> 
> welche asic? welche Spannung liegt an? wie heiss werden die spawas?



Wie gesagt...morgen wird richtig getestet.
Läuft hier gerade auf Standard.
Heute keine Zeit dafür.

Nen ASIC Wert kannste noch haben...
69.3 %


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Da müsste AMD einen Riegel vorschieben, Nvidia macht es auch.
> Ich meine, schön wenn man wenig umkosten hat und einfach die Kühler der 7970 oder 280X Karten nimmt aber der Hawaii Chip ist da etwas anders. Mehr Transistoren bei weniger Fläche = mehr Abwärme.
> Ich frage mich wieso nicht einige Hersteller sich mit Arctic zusammen tun und einen "kleineren" Accelero bringen.
> Wenn ich mir meine Karte ansehe, gut die sitzt im Phanteks Primoo aber 60° hat die noch nicht gesehen und das bei 33% Fan Speed.
> ...


 
 jo hatte schon auf meiner gtx 260 & gtx 560ti schon eine AC Extreme druppe  

 aber für 1,22v ist die xfx nocht gut dabei  ist ja auch ein neuer kühler


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

was eigentlich der aktuelle AMD Treiber? habe catalyst 13.11.

Muss mich erstmal wieder reinfinden  Bin ja seit der 5850 nicht mehr bei amd gewesen 

PS: Was vlt manche noch interessieren dürfte - Die PowerCOlor hat Elpida-VRAM verbaut.


----------



## CSOger (1. Februar 2014)

13.12 WHQL

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/integrated_win7-64.aspx#1


----------



## shinobi007 (1. Februar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> XFX Radeon DD R9 290X 1000M 4GB reviewed
> 
> Fan Speed 76%
> Ich möchte nicht wissen was im Sommer los ist. Ich frag mich was sich die Hersteller eigentlich dabei denken? Jetzt im Winter und 23° Raumtemp sind einige Modelle schon so hitzköpfig, da sind nur noch wenig Reserven und wenn ich mir im Sommer meine Raumtemperaturen so ansehe (2013 hatte ich 35° im Zimmer dank Dachgeschosswohnung) dann bezweifle ich das einige Modelle dafür gewappnet sind.


 

Meine 290 Tri-X hatte bis jetzt den höchsten Fanspeed bei 40% beim Ultra zocken von BF4, Bioshock usn diversen weiteren hardwarelastigen Spielen.
Temperatur meist 60-65° bei einigen rechenintensiven Szenen auch mal kurz 68°

Ich habe also noch viel Luft nach oben beim Kühlen.

Mein ASIC Wert liegt bei 84,5%.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> 13.12 WHQL
> 
> ATI Radeon


 
Danke. Hab aus unerklärlichen Gründen nur den 13.11 immer bekommen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> was eigentlich der aktuelle AMD Treiber? habe catalyst 13.11.
> 
> Muss mich erstmal wieder reinfinden  Bin ja seit der 5850 nicht mehr bei amd gewesen
> 
> PS: Was vlt manche noch interessieren dürfte - Die PowerCOlor hat Elpida-VRAM verbaut.



aber eine spawaskühlung hat sie doch? muss ja bei den temps


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> aber eine spwaskühlung hat sie doch? muss ja bei den temps


 
Ja Klar. Wobei der eine unter Last bei 60°C rumeiert und der andere scheint etwas zu eskalieren mit 70°C  Aber ich bin sehr zufireden 

So wie ich das auf der Rückseite des KArtons lese hat PowerColor auch ein bisschen an der Phasenversorgung gespielt.

Nächstes Wochenende schaue ich auch mal wie sie auf Raumtemp reagiert. Nachts mal das Fenster auf und Zimmer schön abkühlen lassen


----------



## Borstinator (1. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja Klar. Wobei der eine unter Last bei 60°C rumeiert und der andere scheint etwas zu eskalieren mit 70°C  Aber ich bin sehr zufireden
> 
> So wie ich das auf der Rückseite des KArtons lese hat PowerColor auch ein bisschen an der Phasenversorgung gespielt.
> 
> Nächstes Wochenende schaue ich auch mal wie sie auf Raumtemp reagiert. Nachts mal das Fenster auf und Zimmer schön abkühlen lassen


 
Schon übertaktet? Ich hab gerade nochmal geguckt 1100 scheinen bei mir auch nicht wirklich zu laufen, selbst mit +100mV und Powertarget auf 50% noch Bildfehler im Valley :/


----------



## Dyna86 (1. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> PS: Was vlt manche noch interessieren dürfte - Die PowerCOlor hat Elpida-VRAM verbaut.



Hast Du dafür auf die Chips geschaut oder wie hast Du das ausgelesen?
GPU-Z & Asus MemoryInfo zeigen mir an, dass meine PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR Speicher verbaut hat.
Da ich den Kühler nicht abgenommen habe und gerade im Internet gelesen habe, dass PowerColor bei der 7xxx schon einmal Elpida - VRAM im Bios als Hynix ausgegeben hat, kann natürlich auch auf meiner Karte anderer Speicher verbaut sein.

Ich hatte bisher nur kurz Zeit die Karte in BF4 zu testen.
Im Idle Modus höre ich die Lüfter MINIMAL @1350 U/min (30°C), die SilentWings CPU- und Lian-Li Gehäuselüfter auf 7 Volt sind allerdings auch nahezu nicht wahrzunehmen.
Sobald die Karte dann in BF4 gestresst wird, erreicht sie maximal 58° C bei 1800 U/min (100% GPU-Load) und wenn ich den Sound abstelle höre ich die Lüfter zwar, aber die sind nicht wirklich störend.
Zur ASIC Quality: GPU-Z liest mir 82,2% aus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Schon übertaktet? Ich hab gerade nochmal geguckt 1100 scheinen bei mir auch nicht wirklich zu laufen, selbst mit +100mV und Powertarget auf 50% noch Bildfehler im Valley :/



Nein. Habe noch kein Internet und kann mir nix zum Benchen runterladen 

Mit GPU-Z

Mein Asic beträgt 68,9%


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Hast Du dafür auf die Chips geschaut oder wie hast Du das ausgelesen?
> GPU-Z & Asus MemoryInfo zeigen mir an, dass meine PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR Speicher verbaut hat.
> Da ich den Kühler nicht abgenommen habe und gerade im Internet gelesen habe, dass PowerColor bei der 7xxx schon einmal Elpida - VRAM im Bios als Hynix ausgegeben hat, kann natürlich auch auf meiner Karte anderer Speicher verbaut sein.
> 
> ...



VRM Temps? 

oc schon versucht?

spulenfiepen?


 oh ja stelle doch mal die lüfter im idle auf das Minimum von 25% (1200U/min) ob du dann noch etwas hörst


----------



## Dyna86 (1. Februar 2014)

OC versuche und das Auslesen der VRM Temps kann ich erst heute Abend machen wenn ich wieder am PC bin. 
Spulenfiepen habe ich keines wahrnehmen können. Auch nicht wenn ich mit dem Kopf direkt neben dem offenen Gehäuse war.
Zur Herkunft der Karte: Die habe ich gestern bei MF bestellt, nachdem die Tri-X ja leider dort erst so spät verfügbar ist. Da sie gut übertaktet ist von Haus aus und UEFI Fast Boot unterstützt habe ich nach den Aussagen von hier, dass sie zudem leise sein soll zugeschlagen. ^^


----------



## m1ch1 (1. Februar 2014)

gitbs eigentlich schon erfahrungswerte zur VTX3D X-Edition V2?

Die ist ja bei caseking recht günstig und sofort lieferbar.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (1. Februar 2014)

schade...MF schreibt mir grad,dass meine bestellung heut ,leider nichtmehr rausgegengen ist aber versandbereit aus die nächste abholung wartet


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. Februar 2014)

Wie lest ihr eure Stock Spannung aus? Nehmt ihr den MAX Wert bei GPU-Z oder über AF?
Ich habe ja nie konstante Spannungen, AF zeigt die Spannung auch nicht so genau an wie GPU-Z. Den MAX Wert bei GPU-Z habe ich nur dann wenn der Benchmark beendet wird oder bei Lastwechsel.


----------



## X6Sixcore (1. Februar 2014)

Bin gerade am Lesen der neuen Print mit den Tests.

Und beiße fast in die Tischkante.

Fast, weil ich noch nicht bestellt habe.

Sonst hätte ich das "fast" weglassen können.

Ich lese dann mal weiter.

So ein Crap.


----------



## Asynic (1. Februar 2014)

So meine Asus ref ist grad angekommen, in ner stunde werd ich die mal auspacken  *endlich*


----------



## Frontline25 (1. Februar 2014)

meint ihr die psc+ fällt noch im preis oder wird sie jetzt noch teurer??? (is ja bis jetzt nur gestiegen)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Bin gerade am Lesen der neuen Print mit den Tests.
> 
> Und beiße fast in die Tischkante.
> 
> ...


 
 bitte die sone und temps werte der xfx dd und Powercolor PCs+ und tri x usw hier bitte mal posten. Kann das heft ja erst mittwoch Kofen


----------



## Skamander (1. Februar 2014)

Hi, hat einer von euch PCS+ Besitzern schonmal getestet wie weit man die Karte undervolten kann? 

Waren die -62mV von vor ~10 Seiten auf die PCS+ bezogen? *EDIT *- sehe gerade die -62mV waren auf die Referenzkarte @1060Mhz bezogen.


----------



## Borstinator (1. Februar 2014)

Wasn die Standardspannung. Also ich hab jetzt 1,07 Volt maximal im Valley und 0,98V unter Furmark  also iwas stimmt da nicht 

@Pseudoephedrin was hast du fürn VDDC Wert beim zocken?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. Februar 2014)

Du brauchst den MAX-Wert, den kann man ja bei GPU-Z beim klicken auf die Werte anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Wasn die Standardspannung. Also ich hab jetzt 1,07 Volt maximal im Valley und 0,98V unter Furmark  also iwas stimmt da nicht
> 
> @Pseudoephedrin was hast du fürn VDDC Wert beim zocken?



Kann doch nicht weiter ausmessen.  Brauche noch die ganzen Games, aber leider kein Internet.


----------



## Borstinator (1. Februar 2014)

Aso dann hab ich 1,219V unter Furmark


----------



## X6Sixcore (1. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> bitte die sone und temps werte der xfx dd und Powercolor PCs+ und tri x usw hier bitte mal posten. Kann das heft ja erst mittwoch Kofen



Sorry, so weit möchte ich dann doch nicht gehen.

Ich will nur sagen, dass die PCS+ noch nicht dabei ist.

Und die Sapphire hat (vielleicht auch dadurch) das größte Silentpotential.

Bin momentan echt innerlich am Kämpfen, weil die DD ja schon nicht schlecht ist, nur habe ich halt Angst vor Krach, wobei die im Idle laut Test verdammt leise ist.

Sind übrigens alles die X-Versionen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Wer auch immer gerfagt hatte.

Die PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ hat den Switchschalter für beide BIOS.

Sieht man bloss schlecht, da alles in Schwarz gehalten ist.


----------



## Duvar (1. Februar 2014)

Habt ihr schon die Mantle Resultate gesehen?
Battlefield 4 Multiplayer-Benchmarks - AMDs Mantle-API im Test: Der Prozessor-Katalysator - Golem.de


----------



## Skamander (1. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon die Mantle Resultate gesehen?
> Battlefield 4 Multiplayer-Benchmarks - AMDs Mantle-API im Test: Der Prozessor-Katalysator - Golem.de


 
Ja, hier gibt es auch noch welche: Erste Ergebnisse im Kampf Mantle vs. DirectX (Update: Multiplayer-Benchmarks)

Hoffe Mantle bewirkt das OpenGL und vor allem DirectX massiv optimiert werden um den Abstand zu verkleinern.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon die Mantle Resultate gesehen?
> Battlefield 4 Multiplayer-Benchmarks - AMDs Mantle-API im Test: Der Prozessor-Katalysator - Golem.de



Dafuq. Das ist ja echt nicht mehr feierlich  Die Grünen sehen kein Land mehr


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. Februar 2014)

AMD hat sich von hinten angeschlichen.......

Denkt ihr da wird sich die Leistung (da beta-treiber) noch vergrößern?

Und was für Karten stehen alles in der Print?


----------



## Duvar (1. Februar 2014)

Freut euch mal nicht zu früh Mantle a wydajno


----------



## X6Sixcore (1. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Und was für Karten stehen alles in der Print?



Asus DCU II OC
Gigabyte Windforce 3x OC
MSI Gaming
Sapphire Tri-X
XFX "Double D" Black

Jeweils 290X.


----------



## Duvar (1. Februar 2014)

Meint ihr nicht bei dem polnischen Link ist iwas faul?


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Februar 2014)

Und wie schneidet die MSI und XFX dort ab.
MSI soll ja total abstinken beim R9 290-er Chip


----------



## L4D2K (1. Februar 2014)

hier sind auch noch mal ein paar werte zu Mantel

AMD Mantle Performance Explored - An Introduction


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Februar 2014)

Skamander schrieb:


> Hi, hat einer von euch PCS+ Besitzern schonmal getestet wie weit man die Karte undervolten kann?
> 
> Waren die -62mV von vor ~10 Seiten auf die PCS+ bezogen? *EDIT *- sehe gerade die -62mV waren auf die Referenzkarte @1060Mhz bezogen.


 
Dies ist meine AMD Sapphire R9 290 Referenz Karte
Jene läuft mit 947 und -62mv und gar 1060 Mhz und -62 mV zudem somit nicht wärmer als 87 bis 89 Grad mit 49% Lüfter beim Standard Takt, 1060 Mhz mit 91 bis 93 Grad  ( Mit Selber Lüfterdrehzahl)
1100 Mhz lang dann aber nimmer, bei diesem Wert braucht es dann die StandardSpannun 1,150 Volt (in etwa)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Sorry, so weit möchte ich dann doch nicht gehen.
> 
> Ich will nur sagen, dass die PCS+ noch nicht dabei ist.
> 
> ...



 und die sone werte der xfx unter last?


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. Februar 2014)

Ich denke bei der Polnischen Seite stimmt was nicht, allein schon weil die 780 (selbe cpu) genauso schnell ist wie die 290 MIT Mantle


----------



## X6Sixcore (1. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> und die sone werte der xfx unter last?



Laut, aber nicht ganz so laut wie die MSI.
Die Referenz ist jedoch noch weiiit weg.

In Punkto Silent kommt man unter Last an der Tri-X (laut Test) aktuell nicht vorbei.

Durch Optimierung kann man aber bei allen Karten die Lautstärke nochmal ordentlich drücken.

Mich wundert das außerordentlich schlechte Abschneiden der Windforce im Vergleich zum Rest etwas.


----------



## Skamander (1. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht bei dem polnischen Link ist iwas faul?


 
Joa, Golem und Hardwareluxx berichten von einem ordentlichen FPS-Boost im Multiplayer. Was ja auch eher zu erwarten ist als im Singleplayer, da die CPU im Multiplayer eher limitiert, und gerade das soll Mantle ja verbessern - die GPU wird in CPU limitierenden Szenarien besser gefüttert.



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dies ist meine AMD Sapphire R9 290 Referenz Karte
> Jene läuft mit 947 und -62mv und gar 1060 Mhz und -62 mV zudem somit nicht wärmer als 87 bis 89 Grad mit 49% Lüfter beim Standard Takt, 1060 Mhz mit 91 bis 93 Grad  ( Mit Selber Lüfterdrehzahl)
> 1100 Mhz lang dann aber nimmer, bei diesem Wert braucht es dann die StandardSpannun 1,150 Volt (in etwa)


 
Krasse Werte, wenn die PCS+ ähnliches undervolting bringen würde wäre das genial.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Laut, aber nicht ganz so laut wie die MSI.
> Die Referenz ist jedoch noch weiiit weg.
> 
> In Punkto Silent kommt man unter Last an der Tri-X (laut Test) aktuell nicht vorbei.
> ...


 
Ich hoffe, dass die PCS+ noch nachgereicht wird. Bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich ne Tri-X bestellt um zu vergleichen.


----------



## Asynic (1. Februar 2014)

So habe meine Referenz-Karte jetzt endlich  Im Idle geht der lüfter ja noch   Asic ist 69.2%

Werde mal gleich 3d mark laufen lassen


----------



## X6Sixcore (1. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die PCS+ noch nachgereicht wird. Bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich ne Tri-X bestellt um zu vergleichen.



Für die nächste Ausgabe sind Erweiterungen der Testreihe angekündigt.
Welche, das wird die Verfügbarkeit zeigen.

Ich habe nun nochmal nachgesehen.
Da die Tri-X keine Backplate hat, wäre sie für mich die einzige Alternative zur Double D, obwohl ich die schon ganz gerne hätte und sie mit einer Verfügbarkeit gesegnet zu sein scheint, von der Tri-X-Käufer nur träumen können...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Für die nächste Ausgabe sind Erweiterungen der Testreihe angekündigt.
> Welche, das wird die Verfügbarkeit zeigen.
> 
> Ich habe nun nochmal nachgesehen.
> Da die Tri-X keine Backplate hat, wäre sie für mich die einzige Alternative zur Double D, obwohl ich die schon ganz gerne hätte und sie mit einer Verfügbarkeit gesegnet zu sein scheint, von der Tri-X-Käufer nur träumen können...




Habe jemanden hier gefunden mit der XFX. Ich hoffe der meldet sich hier mal zu Wort. hab ihn schon angeschrieben 

Edit: Er hat sie vorbestellt. Er wird bereichten


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Februar 2014)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> So habe meine Referenz-Karte jetzt endlich  Im Idle geht der lüfter ja noch   Asic ist 69.2%
> 
> Werde mal gleich 3d mark laufen lassen



Unter IDLE ist die Karte absolut Leise, Lüfter dreht mit guten 1000 U/min, Exakt sind es um die 1060 bis 1070 U/min
Oder hast ein anderes Modell erwischt  
Das AMD Referenz Design der R9 290(X) gehört zu den Leisesten unter IDLE, das kann ich ABSOLUT bestätigen.
Höre meinen Rechner rechts neben mir unterm Tisch kaum bis gar nicht!


----------



## Euda (1. Februar 2014)

Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Im Idle war keinerlei Unterschied zwischen Accelero Hybrid und der Referenzkühllösung zu verzeichnen.


----------



## 4clocker (1. Februar 2014)

20 Minuten bei 250° waren für den orginal Kühler etwas zu viel 
(mächtiger Badabum)


----------



## Dyna86 (1. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> VRM Temps?
> 
> oc schon versucht?
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die Lüfter von 30% auf 25% drossle, höre ich sie in der Tat nicht mehr aus dem Gehäuse heraus. Dann sind die übrigen Lüfter scheinbar langsam lauter, da kann ich gar nicht mehr klagen. ^^

So, ich habe jetzt gerade mal Furmark laufen lassen.
Die GPU Temperatur pendelt sich bei 67-68°C ein und die Lüfter drehen auf 2800-2900 RPM (70%), das hört man schon ganz gut, beim Zocken wäre mir das auf Dauer zu laut.
VRM1 geht auf 86°C und VRM2 auf 58°C hoch.
Die Karte läuft allerdings nur auf ca 950 MHz Chiptakt.

Wenn ich das Powerlimit nun erhöhe, läuft die Karte ohne rumzutakten auf 1040 MHz. Dann sieht die ganze Situation ein wenig anders aus:
Die GPU Temperatur steigt auf 73-74°C, die Lüfter heben dann auch gut ab mit 3300 RPM auf 85%, definitiv zu laut auf Dauer.
VRM1 geht auf 101-102°C und VRM2 auf 61°C hoch, ein Zustand den ich nicht unbedingt dauerhaft haben möchte. xD
Weit übertakten will ich die Karte nicht unbedingt, die Erhöhung der Frequenzen auf 1100/1400 MHz bringt die GPU auf 75°C und die VRM auf 105/62°C, also nur unwesentlich höher. Die Spannung wurde nicht erhöht, Probleme bei der Darstellung treten auch keine auf.
Der Kühler der PowerColor ist also auch kein Wunderwerk, allerdings wird er beim Spielen nicht zu laut, das war meine schlimmste Befürchtung.


----------



## Schmenki (1. Februar 2014)

4clocker schrieb:


> 20 Minuten bei 250° waren für den orginal Kühler etwas zu viel  (mächtiger Badabum)



Bei mir sah der Kühler noch schlimmer aus 
Der kühler sah bei mir eher aus wie so ein über großes Ei


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Februar 2014)

15 Minuten Furmark: AMD Referenz Design
Auslesung der Werte:

Temperatur 90 Grad, Lüfter 49% fix eingestellt, Spannungswandler magere 59 bzw. 77 Grad
PS: Nur dass Karte bei höherer Lüfterdrehzahl (55%) nochmals lauter würde, aber dafür um die 82 bis 84 Grad.


2014-02-01 18:09:49 ,             1060.0   ,               1250.0   ,               90.0   ,              49   ,                2664   ,        100   ,                         477   ,                        89   , 11.63   ,  1.070   ,   1.000   ,              14.6   ,              129.5   ,           168.3   ,            138.3   ,                   59   ,                   77   ,


----------



## Asynic (1. Februar 2014)

Also Idle ist wja ganz gut, nur last ist ziemlich ekelig  Da glaubt man tatsächlich der Pc würde abheben 

Was habt ihr für Asicwerte?


----------



## MaxRink (1. Februar 2014)

4clocker schrieb:


> 20 Minuten bei 250° waren für den orginal Kühler etwas zu viel
> (mächtiger Badabum)


 Was hast du angestellt.


----------



## Schmenki (1. Februar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Was hast du angestellt.


  Er hat den Original kühler von dem Referenz Model in den Ofen getan um den Kühler von der kühlerplatte zu entfernen.  Das knallt wie an sylvester 

Mein asic Wert liegt bei 82 bei meiner referenz.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Lüfter von 30% auf 25% drossle, höre ich sie in der Tat nicht mehr aus dem Gehäuse heraus. Dann sind die übrigen Lüfter scheinbar langsam lauter, da kann ich gar nicht mehr klagen. ^^
> 
> So, ich habe jetzt gerade mal Furmark laufen lassen.
> Die GPU Temperatur pendelt sich bei 67-68°C ein und die Lüfter drehen auf 2800-2900 RPM (70%), das hört man schon ganz gut, beim Zocken wäre mir das auf Dauer zu laut.
> ...



Schmeisse furmark sofort vom Rechner und teste bitte mal mit crysis3 oder bf3/4 und poste deine temps nochmal


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. Februar 2014)

Wäre das nicht auch ein passendes Testprogramm:

http://store.steampowered.com/app/267130/

Oder ist es eher ein Benchmark? Den Mantle-Treiber sollte man dann aber haben.


----------



## Duvar (2. Februar 2014)

MF hat die Preise ja ordentlich angezogen...
Jemand Bock auf Bier? 7 Sekunden Zeit zum Bier trinken


----------



## resend (2. Februar 2014)

Wer hat denn hier von euch zwei 290x + Mantle in BF4 probiert und kann mal berichten ob er mehr FPS als vorher hat? Und wenn ja, wieviel mehr?

Bin sehr gespannt


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Februar 2014)

Hier was vom Luxx:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...nisse-im-kampf-mantle-vs-directx.html?start=1

In der 3. Tabelle


----------



## Dyna86 (2. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schmeisse furmark sofort vom Rechner und teste bitte mal mit crysis3 oder bf3/4 und poste deine temps nochmal


Ich habe gerade mal den Catalyst 14.1 Beta installiert und tatsächlich läuft BF4 mit Mantle etwas schneller als auf DX11, ich würde sagen im Schnitt so 10 FPS (90 statt 80 auf R9 290 PCS+ / i7-4770 @ 4 GHz)

Die GPU Temperatur geht in BF4 auf 66°C, VRM1 auf 74°C und VRM2 auf 56°C. Der Lüfter dreht dann auch leider schon gut auf 65%, aber das könnte man wenn man höhere Temperaturen zulässt noch leiser hinbekommen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Februar 2014)

So ich kann wahrscheinlich erst Werte am Mittwoch posten, da 1&1 unfähig ist, mir mal Internet bereit zustellen. Jetzt darf ich auf einen Techniker in Pink warten -.-

Trotzdem order ich heute oder morgen eine Tri-X, um einen Direkrvergleich zuhaben.
Soll ich dann hier berichten?


----------



## Cleriker (2. Februar 2014)

Natürlich! Immer her mit den Infos.


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte auch schon "Spaß" mit 1&1 *großesmesserschärf* 

aber was soll man schon machen.....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal den Catalyst 14.1 Beta installiert und tatsächlich läuft BF4 mit Mantle etwas schneller als auf DX11, ich würde sagen im Schnitt so 10 FPS (90 statt 80 auf R9 290 PCS+ / i7-4770 @ 4 GHz)
> 
> Die GPU Temperatur geht in BF4 auf 66°C, VRM1 auf 74°C und VRM2 auf 56°C. Der Lüfter dreht dann auch leider schon gut auf 65%, aber das könnte man wenn man höhere Temperaturen zulässt noch leiser hinbekommen.



Welche Spannung liegt nochmal Max an bei bf4 @1040?


----------



## Dyna86 (2. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welche Spannung liegt nochmal Max an bei bf4 @1040?


Laut GPU-Z sinds 1,156 V für VDDC maximal gewesen in der Runde BF4 gerade.


----------



## Frontline25 (2. Februar 2014)

Sooo r9 290 psc+ bei meinpaket bestellt  
" Versanddatum zwischen 06.02.2014 und 09.02.2014 "


----------



## Shriker (2. Februar 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Sooo r9 290 psc+ bei meinpaket bestellt
> " Versanddatum zwischen 06.02.2014 und 09.02.2014 "



Ich auch am Samstag... die 385,- mit dem Gutschein und die kostenlose Lieferung war verlockend... mal schauen vllt kommt sie ja schon früher, bei Alternate selber ist sie schließlich sofort lieferbar.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Laut GPU-Z sinds 1,156 V für VDDC maximal gewesen in der Runde BF4 gerade.



Haste schon mal versucht wenn du die lüfter drosselst auf angenehm leise wie heiß die gpu und vorallem die spawas werden ?

auch oc mit vcore Erhöhung wäre interessant wie die temps sind


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Februar 2014)

Gibts was neuea von der HIS? Due war ja auch mal kurzzeitg bei Geizhals gelistet


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. Februar 2014)

Ich nutze den Thread mal ebend kurz. Wollt nicht extra n neuen aufmachen.


Welche 290X soll ich nehmen von den beiden?

Karte kommt unter Wasser. Wollte ohne BIOS Mod die Vcore erhöhen können.  Hab gehört, dass das nur mit Asus Karten geht? Es werden auch die  Sapphire Karten empfohlen. In Sachen OC kann man ja bei allen  Herstellern ne Krücke erwischen.

Diese:

Sapphire Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (21226-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Oder diese:

ASUS R9290X-4GD5, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0551-U0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Oder doch ne andere Karte im Referenzdesign?
Also Lautstärke und Temps sind egal. Ebenso Spielebundles etc.
Wollte natürlich occen in der Hoffnung , die Spannung ändern zu können, OHNE Bios Flash.


Danke euch schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Februar 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Thread mal ebend kurz. Wollt nicht extra n neuen aufmachen.
> 
> Welche 290X soll ich nehmen von den beiden?
> 
> ...



Hi.

Erstmal ist ne R9 290X sinnlos. Nimm eine 290 non-X

Und dann einfach eine Asus im Ref.


----------



## JonnyFaust (2. Februar 2014)

Einfach die billigere. Sind beides Referenz!


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. Februar 2014)

Und warum soll ne 290*X *sinnlos sein???

Das ist deine Meinung. P/L mäßig ist die 290 besser das stimmt. Aber ich hab hier ja nach ner 290*X *gefragt. Die 290X passt mir Leistungstechnisch einfach besser. Und ob man ne 290er so ocen kann, dass die so schnell wie ne 290x ist, ist mir peng.PUNKT.



Danke JonnyFaust erstmal.

Also kann ich bei beiden die Spannung erhöhen? Bzw. gleich hoch erhöhen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Februar 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Und warum soll ne 290X sinnlos sein???
> 
> Das ist deine Meinung. P/L mäßig ist die 290 besser das stimmt. Aber ich hab hier ja nach ner 290X gefragt. Die 290X passt mir Leistungstechnisch einfach besser. Und ob man ne 290er so ocen kann, dass die so schnell wie ne 290x ist, ist mir peng.PUNKT.
> 
> ...



Nur ein Tipp gewesen. Nicht böse gemeint 

Naja nimm lieber die Asus. Da ist die Spannungserhöhung meines Wissens möglich.

LG


----------



## beren2707 (2. Februar 2014)

Geht ja um Referenz zu Wasser.  Dann wurde bereits alles gesagt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Februar 2014)

Ich finde für 4% sind 100€ nicht angemessen aber egal. MSI erlaubt den Kühlertausch, daher wäre die empfehlenswert. Aber ASUS und sapphire sollen auch kulant sein........

Wie es bei der Spannungserhöhung aussieht weiß ich leider nicht genau.


----------



## Duvar (2. Februar 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Und warum soll ne 290*X *sinnlos sein???


 
*Genau deswegen, ganz einfache Sache, aber mach dir mal dein eigenes Bild, vllt musst du das mal als Video vor Augen haben. Bedenke jedoch, die laufen hier nicht auf dem selben Takt.*
R9 290x vs R9 290 - YouTube

Auf selbem Takt sind da nur 4% Unterschied und das ist schon fast als Messtoleranz zu betrachten.
Ob du nun 40 FPS auf der 290 hast, oder 41,6FPS auf der 290X hast, sind wurscht und wenn du sagst, ja es lohnt sich trotzdem rund 150€ drauf zahlen, dann hast du zu viel Geld oder keinen gesunden Menschenverstand.
Dies sollst du jetzt bitte nicht als Beleidigung oder als Angriff auffassen, ich möchte nur helfen, denn der gesunde Menschenverstand würde ganz klar zur 290 greifen.
Wenn du jetzt natürlich Tests anschaust und dort ein Customdesign der 290X dir anschaust, welche übertaktet ist (GPU Core + Speicher übertaktet), mit sagen wir mal 1050/1350 läuft und du schaust hey die steht ja viel höher da als die 290, dann bedenke jedoch, dass die 290 dort mit 947/1250 läuft, lass beide auf dem selbem Takt laufen und schon sind die sehr nah beieinander.


----------



## JonnyFaust (2. Februar 2014)

Ich würde behaupten, dass keine Karte im Ref.-Design einen V-Lock hat. Wenn doch, haut man einfach von einem anderen Hersteller den Bios drauf. Sollte 0 Problemo sein.


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. Februar 2014)

Das mit dem BIOS wollte ich ja ebend nicht machen.

Da sich beide ungefähr warscheinlich einigermaßen gleich ocen lassen, also 290 und 290x, welche 290er nehm ich denn da?

Sind die WaKühler der 290X den komatibel zur 290?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Februar 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Das mit dem BIOS wollte ich ja ebend nicht machen.
> 
> Da sich beide ungefähr warscheinlich einigermaßen gleich ocen lassen, also 290 und 290x, welche 290er nehm ich denn da?
> 
> Sind die WaKühler der 290X den komatibel zur 290?


 
Die asus im ref.

R290 ist gleich R290X

Die R290 hat nur weniger shadereinheiten


----------



## Dyna86 (2. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste schon mal versucht wenn du die lüfter drosselst auf angenehm leise wie heiß die gpu und vorallem die spawas werden ?
> 
> auch oc mit vcore Erhöhung wäre interessant wie die temps sind



Also ich hab grad, leider ohne GPU-Z für die VRM Temps laufen zu haben, die Lüfterkurve im AfterBurner angepasst.
Bis 40°C habe ich den Lüfter auf 20% gestellt, so höre ich im Desktop Betrieb gar nix mehr von der Karte.
Die Karte wird jetzt bei BF4 bis zu 77°C warm, aber der Lüfter dreht nur auf 35%, das hört man zwar wenn man den Sound mutet, aber ist nicht störend und sobald Boxen wieder an sind hört mans eh nicht. ^^
Ich werde morgen wohl mal schauen ob man noch weiter runter gehen  kann und vor allem wie die VRM Temperaturen dabei ausschauen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Also ich hab grad, leider ohne GPU-Z für die VRM Temps laufen zu haben, die Lüfterkurve im AfterBurner angepasst.
> Bis 40°C habe ich den Lüfter auf 20% gestellt, so höre ich im Desktop Betrieb gar nix mehr von der Karte.
> Die Karte wird jetzt bei BF4 bis zu 77°C warm, aber der Lüfter dreht nur auf 35%, das hört man zwar wenn man den Sound mutet, aber ist nicht störend und sobald Boxen wieder an sind hört mans eh nicht. ^^
> Ich werde morgen wohl mal schauen ob man noch weiter runter gehen  kann und vor allem wie die VRM Temperaturen dabei ausschauen.



Das hört sich gut an  Jo die vrm temps sind wichtig . 
20% ? wieviel umdrehungen sind das? dachte man kann nicht tiefer wie 25% ? wurde hier erzählt . Die haben es bestimmt nicht mit der lufterkurve versucht sondern nur manuel und da gehts natürlich nicht tiefer als 25%


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. Februar 2014)

Ob die 290x 4% schneller ist kann man doch so gar nicht sagen so viele Test und alle unterschiedlich.
Launch-Analyse: AMD Radeon R9 290X (Seite 3) | 3DCenter.org
Launch-Analyse: AMD Radeon R9 290 (Seite 2) | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Februar 2014)

Ja stimmt. Manuel geht ja nur 25% 

Aber die Temps klingen ganz gut 

Werde, sobald möglich auch noch Messwerte bringen.


----------



## m1ch1 (2. Februar 2014)

Mal ne frage bzgl eines alternativ kühlers:

Ich hab im moment auf meiner Graka einen Deepcool V6000 (V6000 DEEPCOOL VGA COOLER), baugleich Prolimatech Mk13.

Da der kühler bis zur GTX 480 vreigegeben ist, und die Leistungstechnsich einer der 290 vergleichbaren, würde es mcih interesieren, ob der Kühler 1. auf der Graka problemlos montiert werden kann (lochabstand, find dazu nichts im internet), und 2. wird er leistungstechnisch reichen? oder wird die GPU überhitzen?

MfG M1ch1


----------



## resend (3. Februar 2014)

Mal eine allgemeine Frage zum oc..

Wenn ich jetzt 2 Karten betreibe, kann ich dann beim OC die Takt-Werte so lassen wie sie sind (also pro Karte), oder sollte man die Werte der schlechteren Karte anpassen, damit man den selben Takt bei beiden hat?


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Februar 2014)

Die Werte passen sich im CF automatisch der schwächeren Karte an.


----------



## Dyna86 (3. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an  Jo die vrm temps sind wichtig .
> 20% ? wieviel umdrehungen sind das? dachte man kann nicht tiefer wie 25% ? wurde hier erzählt . Die haben es bestimmt nicht mit der lufterkurve versucht sondern nur manuel und da gehts natürlich nicht tiefer als 25%


Leider lesen GPU-Z und AB seit Catalyst 14.1 keine RPM mehr aus, allerdings sollten das ja dann so um die 800 RPM sein. Zwischen 10% & 20% kann ich keinen Unterschied mehr ausmachen, daher lasse ich sie mal lieber auf 20. Manuell kann man mit dem AB nur auf 25% gehen, im CCC auf 20%, aber über die Lüfterkurve kann man noch weiter runter, genau.

Die VRM Temps gehen mit gesenkter Drehzahl auf 101°C / 68°C hoch, darum werde ich den Lüfter doch wieder um ein paar % anheben. ^^


----------



## Am2501 (3. Februar 2014)

Wie sind die VRM Temps denn im Idle? Also bei 20% Lüftergeschwindigkeit?

Hat die Karte einen Voltage Lock? Einige berichteten ja, das das anheben der Spannung keine Auswirkungen auf die OC Fähigkeiten der Karte hatte. Das klang für mich aber eher so, als wenn man zwar im Afterburner die Spannungen einstellen könne, aber dieses verstellen keine Auswirkungen auf die tatsächliche Spannungen hat. Könnte man ja mal mit GPU-Z überprüfen.


----------



## Duvar (3. Februar 2014)

Seid auf der Hut, habe gelesen, dass der neue Mantle Patch die VRM Temps ordentlich aufheizt.
Habt also mal ein Auge darauf wenn ihr zB BF4 zockt.
Bei einigen haben sich die stabilen OC Werte verändert, Karten drosseln etc.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Februar 2014)

Am2501 schrieb:


> Wie sind die VRM Temps denn im Idle? Also bei 20% Lüftergeschwindigkeit?
> Bei mir sind die dann beide bei 30Grad.
> Hat die Karte einen Voltage Lock? Einige berichteten ja, das das anheben der Spannung keine Auswirkungen auf die OC Fähigkeiten der Karte hatte. Das klang für mich aber eher so, als wenn man zwar im Afterburner die Spannungen einstellen könne, aber dieses verstellen keine Auswirkungen auf die tatsächliche Spannungen hat. Könnte man ja mal mit GPU-Z überprüfen.


Kann ich dir am Mittwoch sagen. Aber scheint irgendwie so.




Duvar schrieb:


> Seid auf der Hut, habe gelesen, dass der neue Mantle Patch die VRM Temps ordentlich aufheizt.
> Habt also mal ein Auge darauf wenn ihr zB BF4 zockt.
> Bei einigen haben sich die stabilen OC Werte verändert, Karten drosseln etc.


Man munkelt  Werde ich mal testen diese Woche. Kanns mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Aber das mit den OC-Werten schon. Ist ja immerhin ne viel intensivere Belastung für die GPU.
*100% sind nicht gleich 100%*


----------



## Dyna86 (3. Februar 2014)

Am2501 schrieb:


> Wie sind die VRM Temps denn im Idle? Also bei 20% Lüftergeschwindigkeit?
> 
> Hat die Karte einen Voltage Lock? Einige berichteten ja, das das anheben der Spannung keine Auswirkungen auf die OC Fähigkeiten der Karte hatte. Das klang für mich aber eher so, als wenn man zwar im Afterburner die Spannungen einstellen könne, aber dieses verstellen keine Auswirkungen auf die tatsächliche Spannungen hat. Könnte man ja mal mit GPU-Z überprüfen.


Die VRM Temperaturen im Idle sind bei 30°C/30°C, die GPU wird da 33°C warm, alles auf 20% Drehzahl.

Also ich habe gerade, nachdem ich die Optionen im AfterBurner aktiviert habe erfolgreich den VCore verringern können. Hatte testweise mal auf -60 mV gestellt, wird auch direkt übernommen, aber die Karte gibt dann nach kurzer Zeit kein Bild mehr aus. Hochschrauben geht auch und GPU-Z zeigt auch die veränderten Werte an.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Die VRM Temperaturen im Idle sind bei 30°C/30°C, die GPU wird da 33°C warm, alles auf 20% Drehzahl.
> 
> Also ich habe gerade, nachdem ich die Optionen im AfterBurner aktiviert habe erfolgreich den VCore verringern können. Hatte testweise mal auf -60 mV gestellt, wird auch direkt übernommen, aber die Karte gibt dann nach kurzer Zeit kein Bild mehr aus. Hochschrauben geht auch und GPU-Z zeigt auch die veränderten Werte an.


 
 Also doch kein V-lock 

Weiß jemand ob die Tri-X V-lock hat?


----------



## Duvar (3. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute was haltet ihr von diesem Krüppel Kühler? Den setzt ihr unter eure Karte Titan TTC-SC07TZ(RB) Aktiv - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Beim referenzkühler wird es kaum was bringen. 
Kumpel hat es gekauft und sagt, seine 660 ist nun 10°C kühler.
Wer will es wagen und dies nutzen um seine Grafikkarte mit ordentlich Wind zu versorgen?^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hey Leute was haltet ihr von diesem Krüppel Kühler? Den setzt ihr unter eure Karte Titan TTC-SC07TZ(RB) Aktiv - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> Beim referenzkühler wird es kaum was bringen.
> Kumpel hat es gekauft und sagt, seine 660 ist nun 10°C kühler.
> Wer will es wagen und dies nutzen um seine Grafikkarte mit ordentlich Wind zu versorgen?^^


 
Kannst de vergessen 

Wenn man sowas ist einfach nur nur sinnlos^^


----------



## Duvar (3. Februar 2014)

Hab auch drüber gelacht als er mir den Link schickte, er schwört jedoch darauf^^


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Februar 2014)

Valley Benchmark verliert bei mir und der R9 290 durch den 14.1 Mantle Treiber locker 50% an Performance, auch wenn nur Benchmark.
Kann dies bitte mal jemand gegenchecken ...
Beim OC auf 1060 Mhz exakt dasselbe


----------



## IDempiree (3. Februar 2014)

MSI Radeon R9-290X Gaming OC review - Introduction

Bestellt und somit will ich mal voller Vorfreude hier schon in die Runde einreihen...


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Februar 2014)

@ATIR290

Ja das auch bei mir so.
Der 14.1 Treiber ist für die Katz, so wie Mantle bei BF4. Bisl mehr FPS schön, nur wenn da ständig Slow Downs kommen nutzen einen die mehr FPS auch nichts. Da läuft es mit einer GTX 780 immer noch besser. Aber ich bin gespannt was mit Mantle so noch kommt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Februar 2014)

Warum kauft sich jeder eine 290X 

Da kann ich mein Geld auch gleich in den Ofen werfen....

Und dann noch so nen Ofen


----------



## JonnyFaust (3. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Seid auf der Hut, habe gelesen, dass der neue Mantle Patch die VRM Temps ordentlich aufheizt.
> Habt also mal ein Auge darauf wenn ihr zB BF4 zockt.
> Bei einigen haben sich die stabilen OC Werte verändert, Karten drosseln etc.


 
Mit meiner 7970 in BF4, jedoch im DX11-Modus, haben sich auch die stabilen Taktraten verändert. Spannungserhöhung bringt da auch nix. Musste den takt auf 1100 verringern.


----------



## Dyna86 (3. Februar 2014)

Hat von den PowerColor R9 290(X) PCS+ Besitzern eigentlich schon jemand einen Unterschied in den beiden BIOS Files ausmachen können?
Bei mir scheinen die komplett identisch zu sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Hat von den PowerColor R9 290(X) PCS+ Besitzern eigentlich schon jemand einen Unterschied in den beiden BIOS Files ausmachen können?
> Bei mir scheinen die komplett identisch zu sein.


 
Sind die selben.


----------



## davidnet (3. Februar 2014)

Meine Frage ging wohl unter.. kann mir einer nun noch sagen, welche Karte ich unter Wasser setzen soll?
Tendiere zur MSI 290X Gaming, aber keine Ahnung ob MSI gut ist?
Passen die Kühler von EK da überall druff? Oder haben die das PCB Design geändert??

Gruss und besten Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## beren2707 (3. Februar 2014)

Kauf doch gleiche eine Referenzkarte für WaKü, z. B. diese hier. Da geht es ganz sicher, wozu mehr € für ein paar MHz und den für dich sinnlosen Customkühler ausgeben?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Februar 2014)

Warum eine X?


----------



## davidnet (3. Februar 2014)

Also die R9 290X Gaming ist halt besser lieferbar als die Referenz-Version. Die wurde hier in der Schweiz schon fast eingestellt.. und die 25€ mehr sind nicht so gewichtig.
Wieso eine X? Keine Ahnung, weil mir der Preis egal ist wahrscheinlich.

Also kann ich auf die R9 290X Gaming von MSI keine EK Cooler draufklatschen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Februar 2014)

davidnet schrieb:


> Also die R9 290X Gaming ist halt besser lieferbar als die Referenz-Version. Die wurde hier in der Schweiz schon fast eingestellt.. und die 25€ mehr sind nicht so gewichtig.
> Wieso eine X? Keine Ahnung, weil mir der Preis egal ist wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Also kann ich auf die R9 290X Gaming von MSI keine EK Cooler draufklatschen?


 
Ok. Naja wenn geld keine rolle spielt^^

Neh wird nich passen. Kommst mit nor ref besser.
Egal welcher partner. Sind alle kulant.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2014)

davidnet schrieb:


> Also die R9 290X Gaming ist halt besser lieferbar als die Referenz-Version. Die wurde hier in der Schweiz schon fast eingestellt.. und die 25€ mehr sind nicht so gewichtig.
> Wieso eine X? Keine Ahnung, weil mir der Preis egal ist wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Also kann ich auf die R9 290X Gaming von MSI keine EK Cooler draufklatschen?



Für Wakü eine Ref nehmen . MSI ,ASUS , Saphire .....such dir eine aus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Leider lesen GPU-Z und AB seit Catalyst 14.1 keine RPM mehr aus, allerdings sollten das ja dann so um die 800 RPM sein. Zwischen 10% & 20% kann ich keinen Unterschied mehr ausmachen, daher lasse ich sie mal lieber auf 20. Manuell kann man mit dem AB nur auf 25% gehen, im CCC auf 20%, aber über die Lüfterkurve kann man noch weiter runter, genau.
> 
> Die VRM Temps gehen mit gesenkter Drehzahl auf 101°C / 68°C hoch, darum werde ich den Lüfter doch wieder um ein paar % anheben. ^^



Puuuuh das mit dem einem vrm gefällt mir nicht. Immer ziemlich warm.....mach mal so 1100mhz mit SpannungsErhöhung bei normaler Luffikurve und guck wie heiß die vrm dann werden


----------



## Dyna86 (3. Februar 2014)

Zuerst einmal: Ich habe BF4 wieder auf DX11 gestellt, weil es mit Mantle öfter mal Aufhänger gab und der bekannte Nebelbug nervt.
Wenn ich die Spannung um +50mV anhebe und auf 1100 MHz übertakte wird die GPU bei Standarlüfterkurve maximal 63°C warm, die VRM Temperaturen sind 65°C / 55°C und der Lüfter dreht bis zu 57% auf, nicht zu laut mit Sound, aber deutlich hörbar ohne Sound.

EDIT: Ohne OC und mit einer etwas erhöhten eigenen Lüfterkurve bekomme ich unter DX11 nun maximal 68°C auf der GPU und 77°C / 63°C auf den Spannungswandlern bei 32% Drehzahl.
Wenn ich jetzt noch VSync wieder aktiviere sollten die Temperaturen unbedenklich sein und die Karte schön leise.


----------



## Schmenki (3. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal: Ich habe BF4 wieder auf DX11 gestellt, weil es mit Mantle öfter mal Aufhänger gab und der bekannte Nebelbug nervt.
> Wenn ich die Spannung um +50mV anhebe und auf 1100 MHz übertakte wird die GPU bei Standarlüfterkurve maximal 63°C warm, die VRM Temperaturen sind 65°C / 55°C und der Lüfter dreht bis zu 57% auf, nicht zu laut mit Sound, aber deutlich hörbar ohne Sound.
> 
> EDIT: Ohne OC und mit einer etwas erhöhten eigenen Lüfterkurve bekomme ich unter DX11 nun maximal 68°C auf der GPU und 77°C / 63°C auf den Spannungswandlern bei 32% Drehzahl.
> Wenn ich jetzt noch VSync wieder aktiviere sollten die Temperaturen unbedenklich sein und die Karte schön leise.


 
Wie kann man denn umstellen zwischen Mantle und DX11?

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Dyna86 (3. Februar 2014)

In Den Grafikoptionen von BF4 kann man direkt oben zwischen Mantle und DX11 wechseln, das erfordert aber einen Neustart des Spiels damit es gescheit aktiv wird, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Asynic (3. Februar 2014)

Mint eigentlich jemand von euch Cryptcoins?


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2014)

davidnet schrieb:


> Also die R9 290X Gaming ist halt besser lieferbar als die Referenz-Version. Die wurde hier in der Schweiz schon fast eingestellt.. und die 25€ mehr sind nicht so gewichtig.
> Wieso eine X? Keine Ahnung, weil mir der Preis egal ist wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Also kann ich auf die R9 290X Gaming von MSI keine EK Cooler draufklatschen?


 Doch! Wieso nicht(Frage an den Rest, der meint nicht) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmenki (3. Februar 2014)

Na Super ich komme nicht mal mehr in die Optionen bei bf4. Da stürzt bf4 ab


----------



## Asynic (3. Februar 2014)

Die haben alle die Referenzplatine


----------



## Borstinator (3. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal: Ich habe BF4 wieder auf DX11 gestellt, weil es mit Mantle öfter mal Aufhänger gab und der bekannte Nebelbug nervt.
> Wenn ich die Spannung um +50mV anhebe und auf 1100 MHz übertakte wird die GPU bei Standarlüfterkurve maximal 63°C warm, die VRM Temperaturen sind 65°C / 55°C und der Lüfter dreht bis zu 57% auf, nicht zu laut mit Sound, aber deutlich hörbar ohne Sound.
> 
> EDIT: Ohne OC und mit einer etwas erhöhten eigenen Lüfterkurve bekomme ich unter DX11 nun maximal 68°C auf der GPU und 77°C / 63°C auf den Spannungswandlern bei 32% Drehzahl.
> Wenn ich jetzt noch VSync wieder aktiviere sollten die Temperaturen unbedenklich sein und die Karte schön leise.


 


Welche Version vom Afterburner hast du?
Ich bekomme immer Freezes mitm 3.0.0 Beta18 und Catalyst 14.1, wenn die GPU unter Last ist und ich Afterburner starte. Nen Flashvideo reicht da auch. Im Afterburner selber hab ich nix verstellt. Auch die Neuinstallation bring nix -.-


----------



## Dyna86 (3. Februar 2014)

Genau die Beta 18 nutze ich auch. Egal ob ich den AB beim Systemstart (Autostart) oder unter Last der GPU starte, der klappt einwandfrei. Zur Zeit ändert der bei mir auch nur die Lüfterkurve, nichts am Takt oder der Spannung.
Nutze auch den Catalyst 14.1 Beta, auf Win 8.1 x64.


----------



## davidnet (3. Februar 2014)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Doch! Wieso nicht(Frage an den Rest, der meint nicht)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Besten Dank!
Ich bin mir nun aber nicht sicher ob ich eine Referenz von Asus holen soll, die sind aktuell auch lieferbar.
Nunja ich warte eh noch +- 2 Wochen zu und entscheide dann aufgrund der Lieferbarkeit.

Danke & Gruss David


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal: Ich habe BF4 wieder auf DX11 gestellt, weil es mit Mantle öfter mal Aufhänger gab und der bekannte Nebelbug nervt.
> Wenn ich die Spannung um +50mV anhebe und auf 1100 MHz übertakte wird die GPU bei Standarlüfterkurve maximal 63°C warm, die VRM Temperaturen sind 65°C / 55°C und der Lüfter dreht bis zu 57% auf, nicht zu laut mit Sound, aber deutlich hörbar ohne Sound.
> 
> EDIT: Ohne OC und mit einer etwas erhöhten eigenen Lüfterkurve bekomme ich unter DX11 nun maximal 68°C auf der GPU und 77°C / 63°C auf den Spannungswandlern bei 32% Drehzahl.
> Wenn ich jetzt noch VSync wieder aktiviere sollten die Temperaturen unbedenklich sein und die Karte schön leise.




 ok danke  haaste schon mal max oc versucht? Richtung 1200mhz?


----------



## CSOger (3. Februar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Na Super ich komme nicht mal mehr in die Optionen bei bf4. Da stürzt bf4 ab


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield/317704-battlefield4-optionen-bugfix.html


----------



## Gigasax (3. Februar 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand schon versucht die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X in ein Prodigy zu verfrachten?
Sie ist ja genau so lang, wie die max. Grafikartenlänge, die Bitfenix vorgibt


----------



## Schmenki (3. Februar 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield/317704-battlefield4-optionen-bugfix.html


 
Danke


----------



## Dyna86 (3. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ok danke  haaste schon mal max oc versucht? Richtung 1200mhz?


Ja, gerade mal ausgetestet. Ich habe auch Ingame auf 1200 / 1400 MHZ GPU / VRAM bei +60 mV hochtakten können.
Aber nachdem ich BF4 neu gestartet habe, treten ab 1175 MHz GPU Takt Artefakte im Bild auf, daher ist ein erstes OC Ergebnis meiner Karte 1150 / 1400 MHz. :/
Vielleicht kann man am Speicher noch weiter drehen, aber bringt ja wenig Mehrleistung wie ich gelesen habe.
Die Temperaturen bleiben übrigens auch bei 1150 / 1400 MHz ähnlich wie bei 1100 MHz, aber der Lüfter dreht weiter auf 60% auf.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. Februar 2014)

Ah bei Aquatuning ist mein GPU-Kühler endlich verfügbar. Ich habe aber noch keine Nachricht bekommen, dass mein Paket verschickt wurde. Wenn ich nur wüsste wann das Paket rausgeht könnte ich heute viel besser schlafen. 
Wenn ich überlege, dass mit dem Stock-Kühler bei 100% so 10-15 MHz mehr geht als bei 60% (61°C - 73°C) und ich mir ausrechne, das die GPU unter Wasser nicht über 38°C warm wird, könnte ich eventuell die 1200 MHz mit +100 mv packen. 

Achja gibt es ein Bios bei dem ich mehr als +200 mv einstellen kann also ohne V-Lock?  Das wäre echt nice°!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Ja, gerade mal ausgetestet. Ich habe auch Ingame auf 1200 / 1400 MHZ GPU / VRAM bei +60 mV hochtakten können.
> Aber nachdem ich BF4 neu gestartet habe, treten ab 1175 MHz GPU Takt Artefakte im Bild auf, daher ist ein erstes OC Ergebnis meiner Karte 1150 / 1400 MHz. :/
> Vielleicht kann man am Speicher noch weiter drehen, aber bringt ja wenig Mehrleistung wie ich gelesen habe.
> Die Temperaturen bleiben übrigens auch bei 1150 / 1400 MHz ähnlich wie bei 1100 MHz, aber der Lüfter dreht weiter auf 60% auf.



Gut dann lote deine 1150/1400mhz richtig aus. Soweit mit der Spannung runter wie es geht  danach die Luffikurve anpassen so das die gpu temp unter 80Grad und die vrms unter 90 Grad bleiben 


Oh ja hält sie den takt von 1150mhz auch?


----------



## Dyna86 (3. Februar 2014)

Ja ich werde mich morgen oder am WE mal ans Feintuning machen.

Die 1150 MHz werden komplett gehalten, habe 30 Minuten in BF4 getestet. Mit Standard-Kurve wird ja auch nix zu heiß. ^^


----------



## Borstinator (4. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Ja, gerade mal ausgetestet. Ich habe auch Ingame auf 1200 / 1400 MHZ GPU / VRAM bei +60 mV hochtakten können.
> Aber nachdem ich BF4 neu gestartet habe, treten ab 1175 MHz GPU Takt Artefakte im Bild auf, daher ist ein erstes OC Ergebnis meiner Karte 1150 / 1400 MHz. :/
> Vielleicht kann man am Speicher noch weiter drehen, aber bringt ja wenig Mehrleistung wie ich gelesen habe.
> Die Temperaturen bleiben übrigens auch bei 1150 / 1400 MHz ähnlich wie bei 1100 MHz, aber der Lüfter dreht weiter auf 60% auf.




Mhm also das is echt alles seltsam bei mir 
Mein OC Ergebnis 1040MHz ... Aber nur, wenn das Powerlimit auf 0 is, sonst gibts Bildfehler. Mitm ASIC von 84% sollte eig mehr gehen . Das alles mitm Powercolorbios und Afterburner. 
Da dieser ja bei mir Probleme macht, hab ich mal das Asus Bios geflasht und das ganze mitm GpuTweaker probiert.
@stimpi2k4 das dcu2-Bios geht wohl, aber dann taktet die Karte nicht mehr ausm Idel. Hab dann das für die Asus290 aus der Dropbox vom Speedy1612 geflasht. 
Mit ner Vcore von 1,25V (lau Gputweaker Standardspannung und sind real laut Gpu-Z auch nur 1.09V) bekomme ich nun immerhin nen Takt von 1060MHz, mit 1,27V 1080MHz und mit 1,3V 1100Mhz (sind nach dem Vdrop ca 1,22V). 
Dann passtiert aber nach ein paar Sekunden was seltsammes. Der Takt dropt einfach runter auf ca. 1000 MHz und dümpelt da vor sich hin. Erst wenn ich die Vcore unter 1,3V senke steigt der Takt wieder, dafür kommen Bildfehler. Powertarget war da auf 50% wenn ich das wieder auf 0 setze sinkt der Takt noch nen Stück weiter.
Auch unter Furmark hab ich max. nen Takt von 847MHz egal ob mit OC oder Stock.

Ich vermute die bekommt zu wenig Saft.
Was habt ihr denn alle so für Netzteile? Ich hab noch nen 4 Jahre altes Coolermaster 620W mit max 19A auf der 12 Voltschiene.
Wie viel Ampere habt ihr bei VDDC Current In unter Last?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (4. Februar 2014)

19A? Das macht ja gerade mal 228W... Da würde ich an deiner Stelle mal über ein neues Netzteil nachdenken.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Februar 2014)

da kann ich meinem Vorredner nurbzustimmen 

hat jemand von euch Metro LL? Habe da Kantenflimmern. es hieß dochmal, dass amd das problen behoben hätte.

kann das mal jemand testen?


----------



## Rizoma (4. Februar 2014)

wenn es ein Multirail NT ist braucht er kein neues. Mein Straightpower E8 550W hat auch nur 18A pro 12V Rail und reicht aus man muß eben nur für jeden Graka Anschluß einen eigenen Kabelstrang benutzen und nicht beide über ein Kabelstrang laufen lassen dann hat er nämlich schon 2x19A was dann schon 456W sind


----------



## Dyna86 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich hab nen be quiet DARK POWER PRO 10 | 750W CM für die R9 290 drin.
Das hat bis zu 30 A auf der 12 Volt Schiene der Graka, also könnte es wirklich daran liegen dass Dein NT schon am Limit läuft.


----------



## Rizoma (4. Februar 2014)

nein braucht er nicht  rechnet doch selber mal 2x19x12 er darf nur nicht beide Graka Anschlüsse am selben Kabelstrang haben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Februar 2014)

ich hab ein bequiet dark power pro p10 550w und das reicht dicke 

naja mach mal ein bild und lad es hier hoch


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2014)

Das müsste wohl dieses Netzteil sein, oder?
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/cooler-master-real-power-m620-rs-620-asaa-a1-a271154.html


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das müsste wohl dieses Netzteil sein, oder?
> http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/cooler-master-real-power-m620-rs-620-asaa-a1-a271154.html


 
naja wenns das ist würde ich es tauschen. ist ja auch schon älter laut dem Fragenden.

im luxx sind alle nicht gut auf powercolor zu sprechen. aber hauptsache flashen


----------



## Dyna86 (4. Februar 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Ich vermute die bekommt zu wenig Saft.
> Was habt ihr denn alle so für Netzteile? Ich hab noch nen 4 Jahre altes Coolermaster 620W mit max 19A auf der 12 Voltschiene.
> Wie viel Ampere habt ihr bei VDDC Current In unter Last?


Was für nen CoolerMaster NT istn das? Das Real Power M620?
Das hat laut Spezifikation 3 x 12 V Schienen mit je 19 A. Allerdings kann ich gerade nicht zu 100% erkennen, ob die beiden PCIe Anschlüsse auf der gleichen Schiene liegen oder auf 2 verschiedenen. Da allerdings die ATX Stromversorgung des Mainboards mit 12V1 und 12V2 angegeben ist, könnte es wirklich sein, dass die Grafikkarte nur auf Schiene 3 liegt. Und Umstecken ist dann ja auch nicht möglich, weil es nur diese beiden Anschlüsse gibt.

Bei VDDC Current In bekomme ich ohne Übertaktung in BF4 grad maximal 14,8 A angezeigt, ist aber ja unter Deinem Furmark Wert. ^^


----------



## Rizoma (4. Februar 2014)

muß ich jetzt mein Straight Power e8 550 auch tauschen weil es älter ist und nur 18A pro Schiene bringt?


----------



## Dyna86 (4. Februar 2014)

An Deinem Straight Power E8 550W sind die beiden PCIe Stecker halt auf 2 verschiedene 12V Leitungen verteilt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Februar 2014)

ja das E8 reicht da.


----------



## Borstinator (4. Februar 2014)

Jo vielen Dank für die Antworten 
Ja es ist das M620. Theoretisch müsste es ja reichen Real Power M620 - Cooler Master.
Werds die Tage mal beim Kollegen testen der hat nen besseres Netzteil und dann hier berichten. Kann auch sein, dass ich nen MontagsChip erwischt habe 

MfG


----------



## JohnnyXVI (4. Februar 2014)

Reicht ein E9-480CM auch? (wegen den 480 Watt oder ist das zu wenig?)


----------



## JaniZz (4. Februar 2014)

Jetzt habt ihr alle wieder bekloppt gemacht.... 
Ist einfach quatsch.
Klar reicht ein e9 e8 etc.


----------



## Gigasax (4. Februar 2014)

Reicht auch ein meins? 
Ist ja jetzt nich das beste und aller neuste?!
Ich hoffe dass die Tri-X in mein Prodigy passt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Februar 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Jo vielen Dank für die Antworten
> Ja es ist das M620. Theoretisch müsste es ja reichen Real Power M620 - Cooler Master.
> Werds die Tage mal beim Kollegen testen der hat nen besseres Netzteil und dann hier berichten. Kann auch sein, dass ich nen MontagsChip erwischt habe
> 
> MfG


Wenn ich ab heute Abend wieder Internet habe, weede ich meiner PCS+ Feuer machen. Mal sehen obs generell an der Karte liegt oder nur am Chip 


JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Reicht ein E9-480CM auch? (wegen den 480 Watt oder ist das zu wenig?)


Klar reicht das. OC ist zwar eher weniger möglich aber für den normalen Spielebetrieb reicht es.
Für OC sind die R9 290(X) eh nicht so großartig ausgelegt. Die Phasenversorgung ist knapp bemessen und auch die Spannungswandler.


----------



## JaniZz (4. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn ich ab heute Abend wieder Internet habe, weede ich meiner PCS+ Feuer machen. Mal sehen obs generell an der Karte liegt oder nur am Chip
> 
> Klar reicht das. OC ist zwar eher weniger möglich aber für den normalen Spielebetrieb reicht es.
> Für OC sind die R9 290(X) eh nicht so großartig ausgelegt. Die Phasenversorgung ist knapp bemessen und auch die Spannungswandler.



Quelle ?

Wenn das Netzteil nicht reicht, müsste der eine Fehlermeldung geben oder abstürzen. Oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Mein e9 480 betreibt ein i7 4770k bei 4,4 290er bei +100 mv 1200mhz und ne komplette WAKÜ.

Also irgendwas stimmt an deiner Aussage nicht.

Für 24/7 OC reicht es dicke


----------



## getsomenuts (4. Februar 2014)

irgendwie will mir Atelco meine für 369€ bestellte PCS+ nicht gönnen! Bekomme jetzt schon die zweite email das die Lieferung auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben ist und ich mir einen Alternativartikel aussuchen soll...


----------



## Borstinator (4. Februar 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Quelle ?
> 
> Wenn das Netzteil nicht reicht, müsste der eine Fehlermeldung geben oder abstürzen. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Mein e9 480 betreibt ein i7 4770k bei 4,4 290er bei +100 mv 1200mhz und ne komplette WAKÜ.
> ...



Hält die Karte den Takt unter Furmark? Und wie viel Ampere zeigt GpuZ dann bei  VDDC Current In? Ich hab da um die 19A, was auch zu meinem Netzteil passt. Aber der Takt is halt nur auf 850MHz.
Laut PCS+ Karton wird nen 750 Watt Netzteil empfohlen  JAJA ich weiß...
Aber als ich meien Ref 290 damals wegen Spulenfiepen an MF zurückgeschickt hab meinten die: Die Karte braucht mind. ein 700 Watt Netzteil mit einer Ausgangsleistung von 62 Ampere auf der 12 Volt Leitung.
Mit meinem 2*19A bin ich da etwas entfernt.


----------



## JaniZz (4. Februar 2014)

Die Netzteil Angaben sind quatsch. Wenn du ein vernünftiges bequite z.b. hast reicht 480 Watt.
Furmark teste ich nicht.
Valley und heaven Benchmarks oder 3d Mark und hält den Takt.
Ist allerdings unter Wasser bei GPU Temp Max 45 C 
VRM 1/2 55/41
Mehr kann ich jetzt nicht genau sagen, weil mein PC in Einzelteile zerlegt ist.
Meine aber ich lag da maximal bei avg 250 watt


----------



## Frontline25 (4. Februar 2014)

So, Laut e-mail kommt meine psc+ heute um 12-15 uhr an .... 
Wie funktioniert das genau mit dem treiberwechsel? erst installieren und dann umbauen? (ist ja nur ne kleine frage)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Februar 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Quelle ?
> 
> Wenn das Netzteil nicht reicht, müsste der eine Fehlermeldung geben oder abstürzen. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Mein e9 480 betreibt ein i7 4770k bei 4,4 290er bei +100 mv 1200mhz und ne komplette WAKÜ.
> ...


 
Zum Thema Netzteil. Dein E9 ist Gruppenruguliert. Wenn nicht genug Saft ankommt, geht meist der Takt runter oder CPu bzw GPU eier rum -> laggs. Habe ich selber durch mit einem E9 

Es ist so. Aus der Haiwaii ist nicht viel rausholbar - aus bautechnischer Sicht

Achja und da du deine unter Wakü hast, hast du denn Vorteil das sie weniger Strom verbaucht. Selbst die Tri-X zeiht schon weniger Saft, da sie kühler bleibt.

@Frontline25 Alten deinstallieren, drivercleaner drüber laufen lassen und dann einbauen und neuen treiber installieren 

LG


----------



## Dyna86 (4. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe beim Wechsel von iGPU auf die R9 290 einfach den Intel Grafikkartentreiber deinstalliert, PC ausgeschaltet, Grafikkarte eingebaut, iGPU deaktiviert (fällt bei Dir ja weg durch Wechsel der Graka). Dann nach dem ersten Start mit der neuen Grafikkarte den Catalyst 14.1 Beta installieren.


----------



## Schmenki (4. Februar 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> So, Laut e-mail kommt meine psc+ heute um 12-15 uhr an ....
> Wie funktioniert das genau mit dem treiberwechsel? erst installieren und dann umbauen? (ist ja nur ne kleine frage)


 
- Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) downloaden
- AMD Treiber runterladen
- Rechner in abgesichterem Modus mit Netzwerk starten
- DDU ausführen mit Clean and Shutdown
- Neue Grafikkarte einbauen
- PC Starten und Treiber installieren

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## cap82 (4. Februar 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> So, Laut e-mail kommt meine psc+ heute um 12-15 uhr an ....
> Wie funktioniert das genau mit dem treiberwechsel? erst installieren und dann umbauen? (ist ja nur ne kleine frage)



NVIDIA Treiber runterhauen, evtl. noch Cleaner drüber laufen lassen. PC ausmachen, neue Karte einbauen, PC anmachen, Neuen Treiber druff, ferddsch...

Edit: Ah Scheide, der letzte Post war schon auf der nächsten Seite..


----------



## Duvar (4. Februar 2014)

Hattet ihr letztens folgendes gelesen gehabt? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/315178-wo-am-besten-neue-gpu-bestellen.html
Sehe grad, dass alle dieser 4 Shops, nur noch eine 290 PCS+ übrig haben, Zufall?
Dann bei der Reaktion bei der Geizhals Händlerberwertung zum post 5705 im letzten Satz sagen, dass es ja kein Geheimnis ist, dass man das selbe Gelände teilt, da wird wohl das Lager etc pp auch geteilt und die Strategie bei der Geizhals-Preiskampf-Strategie, um auf alle Fälle oben zu stehen dort 
http://geizhals.de/?sb=136,neg
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, da wäre noch eine PCS+ zu haben, aber sehe grad, dass auch einige andere shops die wieder auf Lager haben.


----------



## Shriker (4. Februar 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> So, Laut e-mail kommt meine psc+ heute um 12-15 uhr an ....
> Wie funktioniert das genau mit dem treiberwechsel? erst installieren und dann umbauen? (ist ja nur ne kleine frage)



Meine kam auch heute, ging also doch schneller wie angegeben  Man kann also ohne Bedenken bei Meinpaket bestellen!


----------



## Duvar (4. Februar 2014)

Dann berichtet mal fleißig, viel zu wenig Infos noch für meinen Geschmack...


----------



## Frontline25 (4. Februar 2014)

so mal ein paar bilder ...
Kühler ist leise und kein Spulenfiepen (nicht mehr ^-^) 
höchste was ic erreicht hab waren 66 C° in furmark .... (solange bis der graph gerade war und nicht mehr stieg)
und ja ich merke an das wot cpu limitirt ist durch den 1 kern

Ps: Halp .... sie taktet bei furmark nur bis 850 mhz ... sollten 1040 sein also in furmark wird zwar 1040 angezeigt, gpu-Z zeit jedoch andere werte
Vrm1= 83C°
Vrm2= 53C°


----------



## Duvar (4. Februar 2014)

Bei deiner alten Karte hat man ja schiss, dass ne schwarze Witwe raus springt 
Thx für die Bilder und paar Eindrücken.
Die Nummer auf dem Sticker hinten auf der Karte, hättest du nicht posten müssen, nachher registriert einer die Karte mit deiner Nummer und bekommt ggf free games etc, falls die so was anbieten.


----------



## Schmenki (4. Februar 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> so mal ein paar bilder ...
> Kühler ist leise und kein Spulenfiepen (nicht mehr ^-^)
> höchste was ic erreicht hab waren 66 C° in furmark .... (solange bis der graph gerade war und nicht mehr stieg)
> und ja ich merke an das wot cpu limitirt ist durch den 1 kern
> ...


 
Wie viel Watt hat das Netzteil?
Bitte benutz nicht Furemark. Das Programm sollte abgeschafft werden 

btw: Dreh mal deinen Lüfter vom Mugen um so das er die warme Luft nach hinten pustet und der Lüfter hinten auch die Luft raus pusten kann.
Ansonsten wirste ganz schönen Hitzestau kriegen mit der 290


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Februar 2014)

Also habe gerade von einem XFX-Besitzer erfahren, dass die XFX R9 290 mit Cotumlösung runtertaktet. Schade. Hätte gedacht die wäre ganz gut. Aber aussehen ist nicht alles


----------



## Frontline25 (4. Februar 2014)

600W 
ich kann den lüfter net auf pusten stellen nur auf ziehen... Ram zu hoch


----------



## franzthecat (4. Februar 2014)

Servas alle zusammen.
Ich hab gelesen das man Catalist 14.1 in der normaleinstellung lässt und dafür nur die Spiele high end (das soll die Grafikarte entlasten) einstellt oder wie man sie braucht,dann hab ich gelsen das man den Catalist Treiber 14.1 high end einstellen soll und das Spiel weil so besser ist.Nun was jetzt.Wie stellt man Catalist ein fürn Benchmark normal oder high end.


----------



## Schmenki (4. Februar 2014)

Hi All,

habe da jetzt ein Problem was jetzt bestimmt mal diskutiert worden ist.
Meine Grafikkarte taktet nicht mehr runter im IDLE.
Hat jemand ne Idee bzw. einen Verweis auf ein Post wo so etwas schon gelöst wurde?

Danke lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Februar 2014)

Habe gerade mal ne runde DayZ gespielt. *3FPS*  Auch Powertarget erhöhen auf 150 hat nix gebracht.

Jemand ne Idee


----------



## m1ch1 (4. Februar 2014)

hab schon mehrmals gelesen, dass der 14.1er probleme bereiten soll. schon mal nen älteren trieber versucht?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Februar 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> so mal ein paar bilder ...
> Kühler ist leise und kein Spulenfiepen (nicht mehr ^-^)
> höchste was ic erreicht hab waren 66 C° in furmark .... (solange bis der graph gerade war und nicht mehr stieg)
> und ja ich merke an das wot cpu limitirt ist durch den 1 kern
> ...



Schmeißt furmark vom pc....
Teste bitte mit crysis 3 oder bf3/4 und berichte nochmals


----------



## franzthecat (4. Februar 2014)

Vorgestern hab ich bestens damit so gut wie nie gespielt und jetzt geht nichts mehr die Benchmark versagen und ArmA 3 kann ich nicht mal starten da das Bild hängen bleibt.

 Battlefild3 ohne 3D besser als je das lässt sich jetzt mit Tridef 3 nicht starten.


----------



## Q-Pit (4. Februar 2014)

Da ich mir die Tage ne neue GPU bestellen wollte, wollte ich mal fragen was eurer Meinung nach besser ist bezüglich Lautstärke u. Temperatur:

1. MSI R9 290 Referenz + Arctic Accelero Xtreme III
2. "Fertigcustom" R9 290 (z.B. MSI Gaming, Sapphire Tri-X, Powercolor PCS+)


----------



## Duvar (4. Februar 2014)

Arctic natürlich. Nur Vorsicht bei den VRM Temps beim Arctic, da könntest du optional noch weiter ausbessern, wie genau, fragste am besten bei jenen nach, die das auch umgesetzt haben.


----------



## Q-Pit (4. Februar 2014)

Danke erstmal.
Dann hoff ich, dass jemand Erfahrungen mit den VRM Temps hat und wie man diese verbessern kann


----------



## X6Sixcore (4. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Also habe gerade von einem XFX-Besitzer erfahren, dass die XFX R9 290 mit Cotumlösung runtertaktet. Schade. Hätte gedacht die wäre ganz gut. Aber aussehen ist nicht alles



Und was hat er nun zum Krach unter Last gesagt?

Im Idle hört man die ja wohl angeblich am wenigsten von allen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Und was hat er nun zum Krach unter Last gesagt?
> 
> Im Idle hört man die ja wohl angeblich am wenigsten von allen...


 
zu laut und wird gedrosselt. ich poste später mal was er geschrieben hat.


----------



## X6Sixcore (4. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> zu laut und wird gedrosselt. ich poste später mal was er geschrieben hat.



Das ist super, besten Dank.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Februar 2014)

Ja, interessiert mich auch immens!
Unterm Zocken zu heiss und zu laut, weiterer Fail nach der MSI Gaming R9 290(X)
Bleibt echt nur Tri-X und PCS+ übrig welche echt ganz rund laufen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Das ist super, besten Dank.


 
_"So kurze Rückmeldung, ich hab die XFX bekommen,sofort mal Bf4 gestartet, joa Resultat Bf4 1H Zocken alles auf Ultra eingestellt und total erschreckt, wurde sehr sehr laut, und die Kühlung entsprach 90° und hat sich runtergetaktet auch mit eingestellter Lüfterkurve konnte ich keine guten Temp´s erreichen außer das die Karte nicht mehr so laut war, hab sie zurückgeschickt, und mir die (link zur pcs+)"_


----------



## Frontline25 (4. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schmeißt furmark vom pc....
> Teste bitte mit crysis 3 oder bf3/4 und berichte nochmals


 Ich= *Besitze momentan weder c3 oder bf 4 .... werds morgen mal mit bf 3 ausprobieren*


----------



## Am2501 (4. Februar 2014)

Heute die Powercolor 290 PCS+ bekommen, eingebaut und sehr zufrieden. Erste Tests erfolgreich absolviert. Keine störenden Nebengeräusche, kein Spulenfiepen, oder klackern von was auch immer. Im Idle könnte sie noch ein klein wenig leiser sein. Sie ist aber niemals störend. ASIC 84,8!


----------



## X6Sixcore (4. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> "So kurze Rückmeldung, ich hab die XFX bekommen,sofort mal Bf4 gestartet, joa Resultat Bf4 1H Zocken alles auf Ultra eingestellt und total erschreckt, wurde sehr sehr laut, und die Kühlung entsprach 90° und hat sich runtergetaktet auch mit eingestellter Lüfterkurve konnte ich keine guten Temp´s erreichen außer das die Karte nicht mehr so laut war, hab sie zurückgeschickt, und mir die (link zur pcs+)"



Vernichtend, da is der Test in der Print ja fast geschmeichelt - habe ich so den leserlichen Eindruck...


----------



## Schmenki (4. Februar 2014)

Auch nachdem ich den alten Treiber installiert habe taktet die Karte nicht runter im idle ohne irgendwas auf...
Energie Optionen sind auch schon auf Standard gestellt.

Noch ne Idee?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich habe ein gutes Strommessgerät und wenn ich die Karte auf 1150 MHz - 1550 MHz - mit +100 mv laufen lasse komme ich auf 470 Watt (System). Die CPU läuft zwar mit 4,2 GHz (1,325V) wenn die CPU mit 3,6 GHz läuft bin ich bei 415 Watt und da Läuft der I7 mit normalen 1,15V alles ohne HT.


----------



## Malocher (4. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Vernichtend, da is der Test in der Print ja fast geschmeichelt - habe ich so den leserlichen Eindruck...


 
Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach an dem Unterschied zwischen Benchtable und geschlossenem Gehäuse.


----------



## JonnyFaust (4. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein gutes Strommessgerät und wenn ich die Karte auf 1150 MHz - 1550 MHz - mit +100 mv laufen lasse komme ich auf 470 Watt (System). Die CPU läuft zwar mit 4,2 GHz (1,325V) wenn die CPU mit 3,6 GHz läuft bin ich bei 415 Watt und da Läuft der I7 mit normalen 1,15V alles ohne HT.


 
Da kann ich ja beruhigt sein. Aber dachte schon dass mein 480 W Netzteil das Baby stemmen wird.


----------



## Am2501 (4. Februar 2014)

Also, Powercolor 290 PCS+ mal getestet, bummelig zwei Stunden BF4:

Alles maxed Out unter *Mantle*, außer Terrain aufgrund des Bugs.

Max Temp 71 Grad
VRM1 79 Grad
VRM2 62 Grad

Läuft wie geschnitten Brot..max FPS waren irgendwas um die 150 mit einem I7


----------



## JonnyFaust (4. Februar 2014)

Am2501 schrieb:


> Also, Powercolor 290 PCS+ mal getestet, bummelig zwei Stunden BF4:
> 
> Alles maxed Out unter *Mantle*, außer Terrain aufgrund des Bugs.
> 
> ...



Auf wie viel % drehen da die Lüfter?


----------



## Shmendrick (4. Februar 2014)

Also bei Battlefield 4 wird mit mantle gelegtnlich der Bildschirm schwarz,keine Ahnung woran das liegt.Hatte ich mit dem vorherigen treiber nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Februar 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Ich= *Besitze momentan weder c3 oder bf 4 .... werds morgen mal mit bf 3 ausprobieren*



Bf3 auch gut. Oder Tomb Raider oder fc3


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Februar 2014)

Am2501 schrieb:


> Also, Powercolor 290 PCS+ mal getestet, bummelig zwei Stunden BF4:
> 
> Alles maxed Out unter Mantle, außer Terrain aufgrund des Bugs.
> 
> ...



Takt von 1040 wurde gehalten ?


----------



## Am2501 (4. Februar 2014)

Auf wieviel die Lüfter drehen, kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Aber der Takt wurde dauerhaft gehalten. Recht beeindrucken das Ganze. 

Gerade mal einen flinken Firestrike gemacht mit 1133/1400 ohne Spannungserhöhung und lief auch komplett durch. Dann hatte ich sogar over 10000!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (4. Februar 2014)

Bis ich Mantle mit dem neuen Treiber teste werde ich wohl noch ein wenig warten. Wichtig ist mir erstmal, dass mein Wasser-Kühler am Freitag da ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Februar 2014)

Am2501 schrieb:


> Auf wieviel die Lüfter drehen, kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Aber der Takt wurde dauerhaft gehalten. Recht beeindrucken das Ganze.
> 
> Gerade mal einen flinken Firestrike gemacht mit 1133/1400 ohne Spannungserhöhung und lief auch komplett durch. Dann hatte ich sogar over 10000!



Mach mal 1200 @ bf und berichte mal welche temps gpu /vrm du hast.


----------



## franzthecat (5. Februar 2014)

Bitte dringend.

Kann man mit dem DDU Display Driver Uninstaller das Grafikartenbios kaputt machen oder ist ein teil meiner Grafikkarte defekt,da der Grafkspeicher nur noch schwach lauft (ca 40% schwächer) .?
Ich hab das ASUS ROM zum Flashen verwendet gibt es ein aktuelleres für die Powercolor?
Am 14.1 Catalyst Driver liegt es nicht weil ich jetzt mit beide gebencht hab den 13.12 und den 14.1.


----------



## the.hai (5. Februar 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Bitte dringend.
> 
> Kann man mit dem DDU Display Driver Uninstaller das Grafikartenbios kaputt machen oder ist ein teil meiner Grafikkarte defekt,da der Grafkspeicher nur noch schwach lauft (ca 40% schwächer) .?
> Ich hab das ASUS ROM zum Flashen verwendet gibt es ein aktuelleres für die Powercolor?
> Am 14.1 Catalyst Driver liegt es nicht weil ich jetzt mit beide gebencht hab den 13.12 und den 14.1.



Was heißt der speicher läuft schwächer? Der treiber hat nichts mit dem bios zu tun. Flash mal wiedr das original bios.


----------



## franzthecat (5. Februar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Was heißt der speicher läuft schwächer? Der treiber hat nichts mit dem bios zu tun. Flash mal wiedr das original bios.




Ich hab ein paar Benchmark test gemacht mit beiden Catalist treibern den 14.1 und 13.12 und hab im Benchmark keinen großen unterschied festgestellt,davon war ich schon mal entauscht weil der neue Treiber bis zu 45% mehr leistung bringen soll zujmondest bei BF4, also hab ich im Benchmark 5 bis 10% erwartet. Beim DDU Display Driver Uninstaller wird hingewissen das bei einer bestimmten anwendung die Grafikkarte gelöscht wird.Gut die Grafikkarte ist noch da,was ist damit gemeint ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen,das Grafikartenbios warscheinlich auch nicht ,ok wie auch immer.Der Grafikspeicher lauft seit 2 Tagen so und hab 10000 plätze verloren http://abload.de/img/speicherleistungversay8l88.gif vorher hab ich alle Test im Software SANDRA mit Exellent gemacht so fast alles mit den ca 200 bis 700 platz je nachdem wie ich OC  http://abload.de/img/benchmarkgrafikarteen8aair.gif mit Ram timming hab ich noch bessere ränge erzielt und den test hab ich vor 20 min gemacht http://abload.de/img/3dmarkzabc8.gif kann ich damit denoch zufrieden sein, im 3DMARK hab euch besseres gemacht als 83%?Liegt das daran weil immer mehr auch eine R9 290x haben oder eine 780 ti und Titan.


----------



## the.hai (5. Februar 2014)

Ich seh jetzt kein problem, außer dass du nich so die ahnung hast, was du da eigentlich machst 

Der große leistungssprung kommt durch mantle, was nunmal nur bf4 momentan unterstützt.

Mach doch mal nen unigine heaven benchmark (siehe benchmark forum hier)

Und halt dich mal an echte daten, nicht nur an benchmarks....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Februar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich seh jetzt kein problem, außer dass du nich so die ahnung hast, was du da eigentlich machst
> 
> Der große leistungssprung kommt durch mantle, was nunmal nur bf4 momentan unterstützt.
> 
> ...



So ist es


----------



## LaMort (5. Februar 2014)

Bin erst beim Blättern durch den Thread hier auf die PCS+ aufmerksam geworden...
Sehe ich das richtig, daß es bisher nirgendwo Tests oder Reviews gibt?
Besonders die Unterschiede zur Tri-X würden mich brennend interessieren, da ich eigentlich die ins Auge gefasst hatte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2014)

LaMort schrieb:


> Bin erst beim Blättern durch den Thread hier auf die PCS+ aufmerksam geworden...
> Sehe ich das richtig, daß es bisher nirgendwo Tests oder Reviews gibt?
> Besonders die Unterschiede zur Tri-X würden mich brennend interessieren, da ich eigentlich die ins Auge gefasst hatte.


 
ja gibts noch nix. werde dir aber am sonntag was dazu sagen können 

also tri-x und pcs+ im vergleich... vlt schon am freitag abend


----------



## LaMort (5. Februar 2014)

> also tri-x und pcs+ im vergleich... vlt schon am freitag abend



Das wäre ausgesprochen super!
Auf Grund der Verfügbarkeit ist die PCS+ momentan natürlich sehr reizvoll. Mich interessieren aber vor allem die Temperaturen, der Verbrauch und nachrangig auch die Lautstärke. Die Benchmarks interessieren mich kaum, die Karte ist so oder so ein Biest.


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Februar 2014)

Nun, jene beiden sind wohl das "nun Plus Ultra"
Alle anderen gaggen wohl ab.

PS: Gibt es Neue, weitere Erkenntnisse zur XFX R9 290 Double Dissi zwecks Temperatur und Laustärke, Takt Drosselung udg.
abgesehen vom Gestrigem Verlinktem ?
Einzelfall oder die Regel bei dieser ansonsten OPTISCHEN TOP Karte!


----------



## Duvar (5. Februar 2014)

Kennt ihr schon diesen Trailer vom nächsten Mantle Game? Thief - 101 Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, jene beiden sind wohl das "nun Plus Ultra"
> Alle anderen gaggen wohl ab.
> 
> PS: Gibt es Neue, weitere Erkenntnisse zur XFX R9 290 Double Dissi zwecks Temperatur und Laustärke, Takt Drosselung udg.
> ...


 
habe mal so noch mit leuten geredet. soll wohl wirklich akkut sein mit den Temps.

hätte ich mehr geld würde ivh auch mal eine zu testzwecken holen aber die tri-x hat vorrang


----------



## JulianGER (5. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ja gibts noch nix. werde dir aber am sonntag was dazu sagen können
> 
> also tri-x und pcs+ im vergleich... vlt schon am freitag abend


 Würde mich auch darüber freuen. Besonders über Aussagen zum Thema Lautsärke im Idle. Für mich ein sehr wichtiges Kaufargument. (Man hörte jetzt ein paar Mal, dass die PCS+ da wohl auch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei ist, mich würde aber interessieren, ob es zumindest besser als bei der Sapphire ist).

Und dann dürften die Preise so langsam aber sicher mal fallen...


----------



## McRoll (5. Februar 2014)

Hab zwar schon in einem anderen Thread gefragt, aber ich schreibs hier auch nochmal rein damit sichs mehr Leute anschauen. 

Meine MSI R9 290 Gaming wird anscheinend nicht vom Mainboard (siehe Sig) erkannt, da das System nicht bootet. Frage: brauche ich eine neue Bios- Version damit diese erkannt wird? Hat jemand schon ein Bios- Update machen müssen damit die neuen Radeons erkannt werden? Falls nicht, ist die Graka anscheinend defekt.

Ich müsste das genau wissen damit ich die Karte nicht zurückschicken muss falls es am Bios liegt. Wollte das schon im Computershop um die Ecke machen lassen aber die verlangen unmögliche Preise.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2014)

JulianGER schrieb:


> Würde mich auch darüber freuen. Besonders über Aussagen zum Thema Lautsärke im Idle. Für mich ein sehr wichtiges Kaufargument. (Man hörte jetzt ein paar Mal, dass die PCS+ da wohl auch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei ist, mich würde aber interessieren, ob es zumindest besser als bei der Sapphire ist).
> 
> Und dann dürften die Preise so langsam aber sicher mal fallen...


 
die pcs+ mit angepasster lüfterkurve ist flüsterleise. auch im idle


----------



## Chemenu (5. Februar 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Hab zwar schon in einem anderen Thread gefragt, aber ich schreibs hier auch nochmal rein damit sichs mehr Leute anschauen.
> 
> Meine MSI R9 290 Gaming wird anscheinend nicht vom Mainboard (siehe Sig) erkannt, da das System nicht bootet. Frage: brauche ich eine neue Bios- Version damit diese erkannt wird? Hat jemand schon ein Bios- Update machen müssen damit die neuen Radeons erkannt werden? Falls nicht, ist die Graka anscheinend defekt.
> 
> Ich müsste das genau wissen damit ich die Karte nicht zurückschicken muss falls es am Bios liegt. Wollte das schon im Computershop um die Ecke machen lassen aber die verlangen unmögliche Preise.


 
Flash doch selber das neue BIOS, ist kein Hexenwerk. 
Hier gibt es die passenden BIOS zum Download: MSI Deutschland ? Motherboards - Z77A-GD65
Einfach auf nen USB Stick speichern und updaten. Vorher zur Sicherheit auch die aktuelle BIOS Version und ein Backup der Einstellungen auf den USB Stick sichern.

Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen dass es wirklich am BIOS liegt, aber bei Version 10.8 steht z.B. "Improved PCI-E display card compatibility."


----------



## JonnyFaust (5. Februar 2014)

*Ihre Bestellung vom 15.01.2014 ist unterwegs!*

Hab mich Monatg bei Mindfactory beschwert und nun ist meine Tri-X unterwegs xD. Zum Thema erst am 20.02 ^^. Morgen juhu!!


----------



## Duvar (5. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> *Ihre Bestellung vom 15.01.2014 ist unterwegs!*
> 
> Hab mich Monatg bei Mindfactory beschwert und nun ist meine Tri-X unterwegs xD. Zum Thema erst am 20.02 ^^. Morgen juhu!!


 
Viel Spaß mit dem Rückläufer 
Also wenn sich nicht weitere melden, denen ihre Karte geschickt wird, würde ich dies Hinterfragen. 
Am besten schau alles genau an, man weiß nie ob man was gebrauchtes bekommt, schon öfter passiert, hoffen tue ich das natürlich nicht.
Feedback erwünscht. War es die BF4 Edition?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (5. Februar 2014)

Bei mir war MF ganz nett und hat am Montag einfach meine Bestellung der Tri-x storniert. Naja wenn MF kein Geld will. Habe zwar jetzt ein wenig mehr ausgegeben aber Alternate hatte die tri-x auf Lager. 

Was für eine Überraschung der Postbote stand vor 15 min vor der Haustür.


----------



## JonnyFaust (5. Februar 2014)

Hab letzte Woche mit denen auch getelt und der Mitarbeiter meinte dass ständig mal 5 Stück reinkommen. 

Da ich damals schon einen rückläufer bekam von MF schaue ich mir deren Ware immer gründlich an.


----------



## Duvar (5. Februar 2014)

Wie die haben storniert? @ Chris


----------



## McRoll (5. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Flash doch selber das neue BIOS, ist kein Hexenwerk.
> Hier gibt es die passenden BIOS zum Download: MSI Deutschland ? Motherboards - Z77A-GD65
> Einfach auf nen USB Stick speichern und updaten. Vorher zur Sicherheit auch die aktuelle BIOS Version und ein Backup der Einstellungen auf den USB Stick sichern.
> 
> Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen dass es wirklich am BIOS liegt, aber bei Version 10.8 steht z.B. "Improved PCI-E display card compatibility."



Muss es ein bootbarer sein oder reicht ein normaler?


----------



## IDempiree (5. Februar 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Muss es ein bootbarer sein oder reicht ein normaler?




*STOP!*


Ich selbst habe zwar die 290x MSI Gaming aber das dürfte pipi sein... du hast schon bemerkt das die karte einen biosschalter für uefi und legacy hat, oder? also wenn du windows 7 drauf hast stelle den schalter auf legacy, hast du win8 / win8.1 stelle ihn (default) auf uefi.

Hoffe das es lediglich das war bei dir. An dem Bios deines Boards kann es nicht liegen.


Wo ich gerade schon dabei bin, was erreichen euere MSI 290 / 290X Gaming für Temps? Meine war gestern nach 2std. AC4 BF bei 79 Grad. Lüfter sind hörbar aber eben auch nicht lauter als bei der 780 Ti im Ref unter Last. Also beim Zocken angenehem im IDLE liegt Sie bei 34 Grad und könnte leiser sein aber laut ist Sie nicht wirklich mit 18% Lüfterdrehzahl... eben nur nicht unhörbar.


----------



## McRoll (5. Februar 2014)

Das ist ne Idee, das probier ich später aus. Habs noch nicht geflasht, bin noch auffer Arbeit. Wenns das gewesen sein sollte, kriegst du eine Menge Internetcookies


----------



## hwk (5. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> An dem Bios deines Boards kann es nicht liegen.


 
Doch kann es und lag es auch schon oft genug in der Vergangenheit, dass ist nicht der erste Fall, der hier im Forum auftaucht.

@McRoll:

Es reicht ein nicht bootbarer FAT formatierter USB Stick falls dein UEFI/BIOS ein integriertes Tool zum Flashen hat. (falls das BIOS Schalter an der Karte umlegen nicht geholfen hat)


----------



## JonnyFaust (5. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Rückläufer
> Also wenn sich nicht weitere melden, denen ihre Karte geschickt wird, würde ich dies Hinterfragen.
> Am besten schau alles genau an, man weiß nie ob man was gebrauchtes bekommt, schon öfter passiert, hoffen tue ich das natürlich nicht.
> Feedback erwünscht. War es die BF4 Edition?



Nope, die normale. 
Schätze aber dass nicht alle, die ne tri - x geordnet haben, hier aus dem Forum stammen. 
Wie gesagt, nach dem Telefonat kommen immer mal welche rein bei denen. Auf jeden Fall habe ich die Hoffnung bis morgen ^^


----------



## Borstinator (5. Februar 2014)

Am2501 schrieb:


> Auf wieviel die Lüfter drehen, kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Aber der Takt wurde dauerhaft gehalten. Recht beeindrucken das Ganze.
> 
> Gerade mal einen flinken Firestrike gemacht mit 1133/1400 ohne Spannungserhöhung und lief auch komplett durch. Dann hatte ich sogar over 10000!


 
Woha da haste aber ein guten Chip erwischt. :O
Also war gestern beim Kollegen testen, liegt nicht am Netzteil. Hab wohl einfach nicht so ein guten Chip erwischt. Und das mitm Runtertakten lag am Asusbios. Mitm Powercolor hält er den Takt.
Hab meine Takte nochmal mitm 13.12er Treiber getestet und komme da mitm Afterburner auf 1100/1600 mit +100mV mit +150mV gingen sogar 1150. Damit kann ich Leben. Aber mir is das was interessantes aufgefallen, wenn man den Afterburner neu installiert und dann die Spannungserhöhung freischaltet, dann muss man ja neustarten, da Afterburner die Werte neu auslesen muss. Wenn man dann also neugestartet hat, ist die Spannung bei mir schon auf +50mV. Wenn +100mV ca 1,3V entsprechen müsste das ja dann 1,25V sein. Das selbe hat mir auf GPU-Tweaker angezeigt mitm Asus Bios (1,25V als Standard).
Wenn man im Afterburner die Spannung auf +0 einstellt, hab ich beim benchen (mit Firestrike) auch ca. 50mV weniger VDDC laut Gpuz. Wenn man das mitm Werten ohne Afterburner vergleicht (also nur Catalyst).
Soll also heißen die +100mV im Afterburner sind nur +50mV ?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Februar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo verlässliche Tests zur MSI R290/290x?


----------



## X6Sixcore (5. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> ...du hast schon bemerkt das die karte einen biosschalter für uefi und legacy hat, oder? also wenn du windows 7 drauf hast stelle den schalter auf legacy, hast du win8 / win8.1 stelle ihn (default) auf uefi.
> 
> ...


Was tue ich, wenn ich Win7 im UEFI-Modus auf einem UEFI-Board installiert habe?




FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo verlässliche Tests zur MSI R290/290x?



In der ab heute erhältlichen PCGH Printausgabe.


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> In der ab heute erhältlichen PCGH Printausgabe.



Danke für die Erinnerung


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> In der ab heute erhältlichen PCGH Printausgabe.



Na dann werde ich mich wohl zum nächsten Kiosk bemühen. Danke 

Aber online gibt's noch keine?


----------



## hwk (5. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Aber online gibt's noch keine?


MSI Radeon R9-290X Gaming OC review - Introduction
Den einen hier kenn ich. Findet Mr. Google aber auch ganz schnell


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2014)

frozen was willst du mit der MSI?


----------



## Gigasax (5. Februar 2014)

Ich find die MSI auch nicht ganz so uninteressant. 
Sie würde zumindest besser in mein Prodigy passen als die Tri-X 
Hat das hier schon mal jemand versucht die Karte in das kleine Gehäuse zu stecken?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Februar 2014)

Einfach weil ich den TF zusammen mit dem Inno3d Kühler für den besten auf dem Hersteller Custom Markt halte. Und die MSI ist, wie bereits erwähnt, Bisserl platzsparender als die Sapphire. Wobei ich eben befürchte, dass die höhere Abwärme des AMD Chips nicht 100% mit dem TF harmoniert 

@hwk Danke für den Link


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Einfach weil ich den TF zusammen mit dem Inno3d Kühler für den besten auf dem Hersteller Custom Markt halte. Und die MSI ist, wie bereits erwähnt, Bisserl platzsparender als die Sapphire. Wobei ich eben befürchte, dass die höhere Abwärme des AMD Chips nicht 100% mit dem TF harmoniert



Exakt, die hohe Abwärme ist dem einfach zu viel.


----------



## McRoll (5. Februar 2014)

Update zu meinem Problem: es lag tatsächlich an dem Bios- Schalter der Karte. Das Teil ist so winzig dass ich erst beim zweiten Blick fündig wurde. Vielen Dank an die Beteiligten

Die Karte funzt jetzt gut, habe noch nichts aufregendes mit ihr gemacht, einmal kurz Furmark laufen lassen um die Temps zu checken und ein bisschen Crysis 3. Unter Furmark pendelt sie sich bei mir bei ca 85 °C ein und Crysis bei 77-78. Der Kühler ist relativ gut, ist zwar hörbar, gefällt mir aber deutlich besser als der bei meiner alten Sapphire, weil nicht so penetrant, da helfen wohl die 100mm Lüfter. Bleibt auch bis 50-60% Drehzahl sehr leise. Zum Glück keinerlei Spulenfiepen feststellbar.

Alles in allem bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden, werde jetzt nicht weiter dran rumfummeln sondern alle möglichen Spiele mit testen und hoffen dass sie schön stabil und ohne Abstürze läuft.


----------



## IDempiree (5. Februar 2014)

in wie fern? hab die msi ja seit gestern mittag auch hier und ich habe ebenfalls keinen big tower sondern ein fractal arc midi. die msi hat sich bis dato auch wie bereits erwähnt unauffällig verhalten. hatte ja zuvor eine gtx 780, die deutlich ruhiger war und eine gtx 780ti hier die genau so laut war wie die msi 290x. ebenfalls war ich nach 2std ac bf4 bei 79c. die gtx 780ti lag nach 2std. 81c. kenn mich aber ansonsten nicht so aus und weiß ja nicht welchen kritikpunkt man hier nun genau anspricht.


----------



## IDempiree (5. Februar 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Update zu meinem Problem: es lag tatsächlich an dem Bios- Schalter der Karte. Das Teil ist so winzig dass ich erst beim zweiten Blick fündig wurde. Vielen Dank an die Beteiligten
> 
> Die Karte funzt jetzt gut, habe noch nichts aufregendes mit ihr gemacht, einmal kurz Furmark laufen lassen um die Temps zu checken und ein bisschen Crysis 3. Unter Furmark pendelt sie sich bei mir bei ca 85 °C ein und Crysis bei 77-78. Der Kühler ist relativ gut, ist zwar hörbar, gefällt mir aber deutlich besser als der bei meiner alten Sapphire, weil nicht so penetrant, da helfen wohl die 100mm Lüfter. Bleibt auch bis 50-60% Drehzahl sehr leise. Zum Glück keinerlei Spulenfiepen feststellbar.
> 
> Alles in allem bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden, werde jetzt nicht weiter dran rumfummeln sondern alle möglichen Spiele mit testen und hoffen dass sie schön stabil und ohne Abstürze läuft.


 
freut mich zu hören. hätte mich gewundert wenn es an dem msi z77 GD65 gelegen hätte... aber ja den flyer der beiliegend ist und die bios sache erklärt habe ich auch erst 4std später gefunden nachdem die karte verbaut war. hätte mir mit win7 also auch passieren können.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Februar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Exakt, die hohe Abwärme ist dem einfach zu viel.



Deshalb warte ich lieber mehrere Tests ab. Im verlinkten kommt sie ja ziemlich gut weg. 
Aber wahrscheinlich muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass eine MSI 770 leiser ist als eine MSI 290?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Deshalb warte ich lieber mehrere Tests ab. Im verlinkten kommt sie ja ziemlich gut weg.
> Aber wahrscheinlich muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass eine MSI 770 leiser ist als eine MSI 290?


 
Die Tests sind für die Tonne. Die pushen doch alle den TF. Und für Hawaii ist der zu lasch. Sapphire und PowerColor sind den richtigen Weg gegaangen. 3-Kühlersystem ist da einfach vernünftiger für Hawaii. Und leise ist der Tf auch nicht gerade. Wenn die Tri-X zu lang ist, schau dir mal die PCS+ an. Ist etwas kürzer und genau so gut.


----------



## IDempiree (5. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Deshalb warte ich lieber mehrere Tests ab. Im verlinkten kommt sie ja ziemlich gut weg.
> Aber wahrscheinlich muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass eine MSI 770 leiser ist als eine MSI 290?




ich werde mal meine laute wd hdd abklemmen und alle gehäuselüfter für einen test. dann kann ich es dir mal genau sagen. hab zur zeit nämlich noch eine recht große unordnung im gehäuse was lüfter, steuerung etc angeht...


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (5. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Tests sind für die Tonne. Die pushen doch alle den TF. Und für Hawaii ist der zu lasch. Sapphire und PowerColor sind den richtigen Weg gegaangen. 3-Kühlersystem ist da einfach vernünftiger für Hawaii. Und leise ist der Tf auch nicht gerade. Wenn die Tri-X zu lang ist, schau dir mal die PCS+ an. Ist etwas kürzer und genau so gut.



Geh aber bei der länge der pcs nicht nach den angaben des herstellers auf der powercolorseite


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Geh aber bei der länge der pcs nicht nach den angaben des herstellers auf der powercolorseite


 
naja die ist ca. 31cm lang


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (5. Februar 2014)

Laut powercolor 266mm


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Februar 2014)

@IDempiree Das wäre echt cool


----------



## Gigasax (5. Februar 2014)

31cm ist in nem Prodigy eindeutig zu lang, besonders wenn man vorne noch ne 230er drin hat 
Ich hab mal grob abgemessen und es sind genau 30,7cm bis zum Lüfter...da könnte die Tri-X vielleicht sogar passen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2014)

Gigasax schrieb:


> 31cm ist in nem Prodigy eindeutig zu lang, besonders wenn man vorne noch ne 230er drin hat
> Ich hab mal grob abgemessen und es sind genau 30,7cm bis zum Lüfter...da könnte die Tri-X vielleicht sogar passen


 
Die tri-x ist noch länger. naja die PCS+ könnte da gerade so passen. sind grob 31cm aber wo ich gemessen habe waren es glaube 30,4 oder so


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (5. Februar 2014)

30.7 passt


----------



## Gigasax (5. Februar 2014)

Das Problem bei der PCS+ ist, dass es keine Dual-Slot Karte ist 
Irgendwo her muss die Karte auch noch Luft bekommen^^


----------



## Dyna86 (5. Februar 2014)

Die PowerColor hatte doch schon jemand gemessen, die ist 29,5 - 29,6 cm lang.

Und ja, wenn man den Platz für die "Luft" mit einrechnet, hat die Karte mit ihren 2,5 Slots bei mir insg. 4 Slots. Dann kommt die Soundkarte. ^^


----------



## LaMort (5. Februar 2014)

> Das Problem bei der PCS+ ist, dass es keine Dual-Slot Karte ist



Gucken wir uns unterschiedliche Karten an? 
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gigasax (5. Februar 2014)

Sie belegt 2,5 Slots und damit is sie für nen Prodigy ungeeignet


----------



## cap82 (5. Februar 2014)

Naja, er hat schon recht, es ist eine 2,5 Slot Karte..


----------



## LaMort (5. Februar 2014)

Achso, ich dachte Du würdest von einer Single-Slot Karte ausgehen und mangelnde Kühlleistung befürchten.
Ich geh mich schämen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2014)

Gigasax schrieb:


> Sie belegt 2,5 Slots und damit is sie für nen Prodigy ungeeignet


 
Achso hab nciht gesehen, dass du deine hardware in ein zwergenhaus packst 

ne spas bei seite. dann ist die pcs+ leider nicht so geeignet bei deinem case


----------



## X6Sixcore (5. Februar 2014)

Gigasax schrieb:


> Sie belegt 2,5 Slots und damit is sie für nen Prodigy ungeeignet



Flextuning...

Die hätte dann immerhin genug kalte Frischluft für sich alleine.

Nur muss die Kiste öfter entstaubt werden, weil wegen kein Staubfilter und so...


----------



## Gigasax (5. Februar 2014)

Mit dem 230er vorne drin kommt genug Frischluft rein 
Nur nimmt der leider 3cm weg, sonst wäre Platz genug da für die Grafikkarte.
Ich werd meine wohl nächste Woche dann bestellen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2014)

Jo viel Glück. Vlt bekommste eine ab 

Ui garnicht bemerkt. heute meine 1K posts geschafft


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (5. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Jo viel Glück. Vlt bekommste eine ab
> 
> Ui garnicht bemerkt. heute meine 1K posts geschafft



Poser


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Poser


 
Du musst dir deinen Bananen erst noch verdienen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Jo viel Glück. Vlt bekommste eine ab
> 
> Ui garnicht bemerkt. heute meine 1K posts geschafft



Na Glückwunsch  Bin Grade leider nur zu unkreativ für nen ordentlichen Gw Fred


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Na Glückwunsch  Bin Grade leider nur zu unkreativ für nen ordentlichen Gw Fred


 
Ich erwarte morgen einen!  Sonst such ich dich auf  Und das willst du sicher nicht


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Februar 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Ich konnte die Karte jetzt auch schonmal mit meinem Kumpel testen. Er hat die PCS+. Die Temperaturen lagen um die 70 Grad für Gpu und Vrm1. Die Gehäuselüfter waren dabei schon leicht gedrosselt. Lüftergeschwindigkeit im Spielebetrieb ist um die 75-80% gewesen, jedoch nicht aufdringlich laut. Ich weiß nicht, was die Entwickler gemacht haben, aber sie ist selbst auf Maximaldrehzahl noch erträglich, weil der Ton angenehm bleibt. Dagegen klingt meine Hd 7950 Pcs+ deutlich nerviger und schriller. Spannungswandlerkühlung ist vorhanden und profitiert anscheinend von Frischluft. Von der Verarbeitung kann ich eigentlich nur gutes berichten. Eine edle Backplate, ein schickes schwarz, solide und sieht äußerst wertig aus. Sie erinnert mich etwas an eine Matrix.

Erinnert euch der Sapphire-Kühler eigentlich auch an die Hd7990?


----------



## the.hai (5. Februar 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Erinnert euch der Sapphire-Kühler eigentlich auch an die Hd7990?


 
weil er drei lüfter hat?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (6. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie die haben storniert? @ Chris


 


			
				Mindfactory schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Schmidt ,
> 
> vor kurzem haben Sie den Artikel 61510 in unserem Hause bestellt.
> 
> ...



Das schöne ist nur das auf der Homepage immernoch als Liefertermin der 20.2 steht. 

Ich war bisher immer bei Mindfactory sehr zufrieden. Aber das hat mich dazu veranlasst mich in Zukunft in einem anderen Shop umzusehen.

Werde mal berichten wie die Karte läuft, wenn ich mit meinem langsamen dsl 2000 endlich mal AC4, BF4 und Batman Origins runter geladen habe. Ist auf jeden Fall mal RIESIG. Einzige was mich wundert ist, das Sie nicht wie bei der Toxic eine Backplate verbaut haben oder diente das bei der Toxic nur der Optik und nicht dem Gewicht des Kühlers.


----------



## Duvar (6. Februar 2014)

Die haben halt gespart bei der Backplate, wäre schön wenn es die auch auf der 290 geben würde.
Hmm, verstehe nicht, warum sie die Bestellung storniert haben, obwohl sie noch im shop seit je her erhältlich ist.
Hättest ja mal bei denen im Forum nachfragen können, aber scheint sich jetzt sowieso erledigt zu haben.
Feedback bzgl deiner Karte wäre wünschenswert hier, kannst ja demnächst mal paar Sätze zu schreiben, falls es dir nicht ausmacht.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (6. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die haben halt gespart bei der Backplate, wäre schön wenn es die auch auf der 290 geben würde.
> Hmm, verstehe nicht, warum sie die Bestellung storniert haben, obwohl sie noch im shop seit je her erhältlich ist.
> Hättest ja mal bei denen im Forum nachfragen können, aber scheint sich jetzt sowieso erledigt zu haben.
> Feedback bzgl deiner Karte wäre wünschenswert hier, kannst ja demnächst mal paar Sätze zu schreiben, falls es dir nicht ausmacht.



Klar hatte ich eh vor 



			
				Mindfactory forum schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ChrisSteadfast,
> 
> Die Grafikkarte für denn Vorgang 3674704, soll heute noch eintreffen.



Naja jetzt aber genug geärgert und drüber freuen das die Karte da ist 

Update:



			
				Mindfactory schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wir müssen uns entschuldigen, das war ein technisches Problem und die Stornierung war unsererseits nicht beabsichtigt.
> Die Bestellung wurde von uns wieder aufgenommen.
> Wir bitten die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen.


----------



## IDempiree (6. Februar 2014)

MSI R9 290X Gaming:

Im Idle ist die Karte wirklich unhörbar. Der Lüfter dreht werksseitig mit 18% im Idle und ist nicht zu hören mit offener Seitenverkleidung vom Gehäuse.

(ich habe gestern leider festgestellt das meine H90 innerhalb von einer Woche von Angenehm / Leise auf doppelt so laut im Betrieb gekommen ist, ein nerviges surren der Pumpe hat sich in nur einer Woche entwickelt das unter Last auch immer lauter wird, ebenfalls musste ich festellen das meine Noiseblocker PK2 auch nicht wirklich leise sind, vorallem die PWM Version hat einen deutlichen Pegel und auch das Signal vom Mobo ist deutlich am PWM Noiseblocker zu hören...)

Also habe ich wirklich alles abgeklemmt / auch die H90 und die MSi R9 290X Gaming war wirklich nicht zu hören im IDLE aber das eben dann auch bei einer Idle Temp von 38c, das sei dazu gesagt.

Ich habe mir nun einen neuen CPU Lüfter und neue Gehäuse Lüfter bestellt und werde dann den Test der Geräusch und Wärmeentwicklung unter Spielelast noch fortsetzen. Jedoch was die Temps angeht so kann ich bereits sagen das ich nach 2std. ac4 bf bei 79c lag und der lüfter natürlich auch bis auf max. 58% aufdreht und nicht wirklich störend ist im Spielebetrieb mit Ton (ruhige Zimmerlautstärke) aber jedoch deutlich wahrnembar wenn man den Ton austellt und auf den Lüfter hört. Ich würde sagen der Pegel ist etwa gleich wie er bei meiner Referenz 780 TI war.

Furmark BurnIn (preset 1080p / vollbild) lag nach 7min bei 87c, ohne Fehler und ohne Leistungseinbrüche.


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Februar 2014)

Exakt wie bei mir  
Meine Coollink 120P  (PWM Lüfter drehen auch mit nur 550-650 U/min)
sobald es etwas wärmer wird laufen jene dann auch Volltouren mit 1800 bis 1900 U/min
dies kann ich im Bios auch nicht steueren, bzw. wird NICHT übernommen.
Also entweder Absolut Silent oder Vollgas!

PS:
Welche Lüfter hast nun gekauft, und PWM oder 3 Polige Lüfter
Mein Mainboard besitzt nur 4 Pin Anschlüsse


----------



## harpexx (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab jetzt seit Montag die Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ und wollte kurz meine Erfahrung damit schildern.

Lautstärke:
Im Idle (30% Lüfter) ist die Powercolor ziemlich leise, aber trotzdem höre ich sie aus meinem Gehäuse heraus(Fractal Design Define R4 mit Silent Wings 2 Lüftern auf 600RPM).
Sobald man die Lüfter auf 25% stellt erreicht sie die Lautstärke der SW2.
Unter Last(60-70% Lüfter) ist sie deutlich hörbar, aber nicht aufdringlich.

Temperatur:
Idle: 33° C   VRM1: 30° C   VRM2: 32° C
BF4: 66° C   VRM1: 76° C   VRM2: 55° C
Furmark 68°C   VRM1: 78° C   VRM2 55° C

ASIC Wert: 86.1%

Spannung: 1.022V (Furmark und BF4)

Soweit bin ich mit der Karte sehr zufrieden.
Jedoch tauchen in BF4 immer wieder BlackScreens auf und ich kann mir nicht erklären wieso.
Hab schon gehört, dass es an den Elpida Chips legen kann. Was meint ihr?
Oder liegts an BF4?

Den 14.1 Treiber hatte ich schon probiert, da bekomme ich aber bei BF4 ständig freezes.
Beim 13.12 nicht.

Sonstiges System:
Prozessor: Intel I7 4770k
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power E9 680W
Mainboard: Asus Z87 gene VI


----------



## IDempiree (6. Februar 2014)

Habe 3 x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm /3Pin angeschlossen an meinem Mobo Asus Maximus 6 Hero und die hängen da auch an 4Pin Anschlüssen, ist ja kein Problem. Laufen mit 800 / 900 RPM und lassen sich via Mobo zwar einstellen aber laufen trotzdem permament mit 700 / 800, weiß der Teufel warum... und an meiner H90 hängt ein Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK-PS - 140mm PWM, dieser ist für mich deutlich hörbar (ist im front bereich verbaut im arc midi r2) ich höre deutlich das Steuersignal des Lüfters, das Kugellager ist sehr leise und abgesehen davon hat die H90 Pumpe auch in einer Woche Ihren Pegel verdoppelt darum kommt ja nun der Noctua NH-U14S CPU-Kühler - 140mm morgen rein.

Dagegen ist die MSI R9 290x Gaming wirklich flüsterleise im Idle... naja, ich werde die mitgelieferten Lüfter von Fractal wieder auf 5 / 7v an der internen Lüftersteuerung anschließen. Die liefen deutlich leiser und ruhiger für meinen Geschmack und bringen mehr Luft als wenn ich die 3 x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm /3Pin an die interne Lüftersteuerung anschließe.


----------



## Borstinator (6. Februar 2014)

harpexx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab jetzt seit Montag die Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ und wollte kurz meine Erfahrung damit schildern.
> 
> ...


 

Hast du den Afterburner drauf? 1.022V kommen mir etwas zu wenig vor. Hab ohne Afterburner um die 1.15V.


----------



## Schmenki (6. Februar 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Hast du den Afterburner drauf? 1.022V kommen mir etwas zu wenig vor. Hab ohne Afterburner um die 1.15V.


 
Die Karte hat ein ASIC von 86% deswegen liegt so wenig Spannung an.
Meine Karte hat ein ASIC von 82% und ohne Voltage Erhöhung liegen knapp um die 1.04V an.



harpexx schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich mit der Karte sehr zufrieden.
> Jedoch tauchen in BF4 immer wieder BlackScreens auf und ich kann mir nicht erklären wieso.
> Hab schon gehört, dass es an den Elpida Chips legen kann. Was meint ihr?
> Oder liegts an BF4?
> ...


 
Habe ich auch bei BF4 gehabt letztens. Habe auch Elpida Chips aber ich denke eher, dass es an BF4 liegt.
Hast du mal auf Mantle umgestellt wo du den 14.1 drauf hattest?
Musst du ja explizit in den Optionen umstellen.


----------



## Borstinator (6. Februar 2014)

1.04V unter Last?
Also ich hab auch nen Asic von 84. Jetzt im Idel mit 300mhz hab ich auch nur 1.039V anliegen.
Wenn ich jetzt zb Valley starte, dann geht die Karte auf 1.1V

Wenn ich den Afterburner installiere und dann auf +0mV stelle, hab ich sowohl im Idel als unter Last 50mV weniger und dann hab ich auch teilweise Bildfehler in BF.
Wenn ich Afterburner neu installiere steht der Standardmäßig auch auf +50mV


----------



## LiFaD1203 (6. Februar 2014)

Heute ist meine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X gekommen. Meine erste AMD Grafikkarte seit langem. Deshalb gleich mal eine kurze Frage. Ist es normal das im Dual-Monitor-Betrieb der Speicher nicht heruntertaktet, sondern die ganze Zeit bei 1300 MHz bleibt?
Monitor 1 mit Auflösung 2560x1440 und Monitor 2 mit 1920x1080. Wenn nur ein Monitor angeschlossen ist taktet der Speicher herunter und die GPU Temperatur sinkt auch. Mit 2 Monitoren 44-46 Grad und mit einem 36-38 Grad.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Die Karte hat ein ASIC von 86% deswegen liegt so wenig Spannung an.
> Meine Karte hat ein ASIC von 82% und ohne Voltage Erhöhung liegen knapp um die 1.04V an.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Habe das elbe Problem aber in allen Games.... Ich probiere nochmal den aktuellen Releasetreiber aus. Der Betatreiber geht ja mal garnicht. Kann nicht mal 5min spielen. nach 5sek frezze.


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Februar 2014)

@IDempiree 

Frage:
Kann man einen 4 Pin Gehäuselüfter auf einem 4 Pin Stecker am Mainboard anschließen, aber nur 3 Pins nutzen sodass jener Lüfter nicht vom Mainboard aus über PWM Signal gesteuert werden kann, sondern immer an unterster Stufe läuft (600 - 800 U/min)


----------



## IDempiree (6. Februar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @IDempiree
> 
> Frage:
> Kann man einen 4 Pin Gehäuselüfter auf einem 4 Pin Stecker am Mainboard anschließen, aber nur 3 Pins nutzen sodass jener Lüfter nicht vom Mainboard aus über PWM Signal gesteuert werden kann, sondern immer an unterster Stufe läuft (600 - 800 U/min)


 
Wüsste nicht wie, dann fehlt dem Lüfter ja das PWM Signal das er benötigt... man könnte das rechte kabel kappen aber ob der lüfter dann noch funktioniert weiß ich nicht - sprich wie er dann angesteuert wird. Das Ding ist ja das er nicht an unterster Stufe ohne einstellung läuft sondern auf max. Es brauch ja ein Signal das ihm sagt das er runter drehen soll.
Würde da nicht selbst Hand anlegen und die Kabel trennen, wie gesagt; keine ahnung wie der lüfter dann reagiert... aber hast du denn nicht die möglichkeit den betrieb im bios zu regeln? ich hätte diese ja aber da gehts mit den 3 pin nicht.


----------



## MaxRink (6. Februar 2014)

LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Heute ist meine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X gekommen. Meine erste AMD Grafikkarte seit langem. Deshalb gleich mal eine kurze Frage. Ist es normal das im Dual-Monitor-Betrieb der Speicher nicht heruntertaktet, sondern die ganze Zeit bei 1300 MHz bleibt?
> Monitor 1 mit Auflösung 2560x1440 und Monitor 2 mit 1920x1080. Wenn nur ein Monitor angeschlossen ist taktet der Speicher herunter und die GPU Temperatur sinkt auch. Mit 2 Monitoren 44-46 Grad und mit einem 36-38 Grad.


 
ja, bei unterschiedlichen Monitoren ist das leider normal. Aber das macht leider keiner wirklich besser.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2014)

SO habe jetzt nochmal Catalyst 13.12 runtergeladen und zuvor alles mit Drivercleaner runtergehauen. BF4 und Crysis 3 laufen jetzt. Anscheinend hat der 14.1 Betatreiber Probleme mit den Elpida Chips auf de PCS+ 

PS: Afterburner kann auch ein Problem darfstellen.

PSS: Hat die PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ V-lock? Kann keine Spannung verstellen. Egal was ich mache.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (6. Februar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> ja, bei unterschiedlichen Monitoren ist das leider normal. Aber das macht leider keiner wirklich besser.



OK. Alles klar, danke. 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> PSS: Hat die PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ V-lock? Kann keine Spannung verstellen. Egal was ich mache.



Das gleiche habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt, allerdings mit einer Sapphire Tri-X.


----------



## Schmenki (6. Februar 2014)

Ladet euch Trixx runter, damit solltet Ihr auch die Spannung ohne AB ändern können.
Glaube ich zumindest...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ladet euch Trixx runter, damit solltet Ihr auch die Spannung ohne AB ändern können.
> Glaube ich zumindest...


 
Nope konnte ich nicht...

Edit: Scheint jetzt doch zu funktionieren. Hab trixx jetzt nochmal als Admin installiert....


----------



## harpexx (6. Februar 2014)

@Schmenki
Bei mir verursacht der 14.1 Treiber nur Probleme in BF4 sowohl mit DirectX als auch mit Mantle. (ständig freezes)

@Borstinator
Hab grad Afterburner deinstalliert und Trixx installiert.
Trixx zeig mir +50mv als VDDC offset an.
Voltage laut GPU-Z max. 1.047V bei Furmark.


----------



## Schmenki (6. Februar 2014)

Furmark ist da noch besonders...
Ich glaube bei Furmark ist der VDROP höher als z.B. bei BF4 und bei Heaven.
1.047 ist schon sehr niedrig für +50mV


----------



## Borstinator (6. Februar 2014)

Jo genau die 50mV meine das scheint die Standardspannung zu sein. Hast du denn im Furmark die voll Taktrate? Bei mir taktet der immer auf 900Mhz@1.04V. Teste mal mitm ValleyBenchmark


----------



## harpexx (6. Februar 2014)

@Schmenki
Bei Heaven ist die Spannung max 1.086V.

@Borstinator
Im Furmark hält die Karte konstant die 1040Mhz @ 1.047V


----------



## Schmenki (6. Februar 2014)

harpexx schrieb:


> @Schmenki
> Bei Heaven ist die Spannung max 1.086V.
> 
> @Borstinator
> Im Furmark hält die Karte konstant die 1040Mhz @ 1.047V


 
Wie gesagt Furmark ist der VDROP eh höher als wo anders aber 1.086V ist realistisch bei deinem ASIC und dem +50mV.
Mit einem vernünftigen PT1 Bios kannste die Karte bestimmt gut auf 1250MHz jagen bei 1.25V


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2014)

Schmeißt doch einfach mal furmark vom Rechner


----------



## JonnyFaust (6. Februar 2014)

Habe gerade die Tri-X eingebaut und das Ding ist wirklich leise. Aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse nicht rauszuhören. Also ich höre eigentlich nur die anderen Lüfter.

Werde nachher paar Ergebnisse posten.

@Duvar, scheint keine Retour zu sein ^^

Hier mal ein Vergleichsbild mit meiner DUAL-X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit1: erst ab 4 stelligen Bereich spulenfiepen zu hören aus ca 50 cm Entfernung. Hammer. Hatte ich noch nie


----------



## JohnnyXVI (6. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schmeißt doch einfach mal furmark vom Rechner


Hab noch nie Furmark benutzt, aber warum ist Furmark eigentlich schlecht und die anderen sind besser?



*Frage an alle:* Benötigt man für eine R9 290 ohne X mit mittlerem OC eigentlich eine Wasserkühlung oder reicht eine Lüftkühlung (3 oder 4 Lüfter)?

Mittlerer OC ist für mich der bestmögliche 24/7 Overclock, d.h. das beste aus der Graka rausholen ohne Lebensdauer einzuschränken


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. Februar 2014)

Furmark ist einfach eine permanente Vollauslastung, während in spielen die Auslastung (oder benchmarks) die last schwankt, wobei OC instabil werden kann und daher bringt oc mit furmark-"Überprüfung" nichts, da nicht gewährleistet ist, dass das OC Gamestable ist.

Bei einer 290 reicht ein guter Luftkühler, wie der Tri-X oder der PCS+ oder wenn du nachrüstet ein Acellero Xtreme 3 , Alpenföhn Peter oder MK-26.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (6. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Furmark ist einfach eine permanente Vollauslastung, während in spielen die Auslastung (oder benchmarks) die last schwankt, wobei OC instabil werden kann und daher bringt oc mit furmark-"Überprüfung" nichts, da nicht gewährleistet ist, dass das OC Gamestable ist.
> 
> Bei einer 290 reicht ein guter Luftkühler, wie der Tri-X oder der PCS+ oder wenn du nachrüstet ein Acellero Xtreme 3 , Alpenföhn Peter oder MK-26.



Der Tri-X und PCS reicht also auch für stärkeren 24/7 OC? 
Lohnt sich die Nachrüstung? Habe gehört der AC Xtreme soll die Spannungswandler/VRMs schlecht kühlen...

Eine günstige Wasserkühlung (kein Fertigkühler, sonder Eigenbau) bringt also eher wenig?


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. Februar 2014)

Die Spawas sind beim Accelero "relativ" schlecht gekühlt, da sind die Herstellerdesigns echt besser. Die Tri-X oder die PCS+ haben auf jeden Fall noch jeden Menge Temperaturspielraum. Dazu kosten Ref+Acellero genauso viel wie ein Herstellerdesign, daher würde ich zu Tri-X oder PCS+ tendieren.

Es kommt eben darauf an, was du unter günstiger Wakü verstehst.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (6. Februar 2014)

also ich hab mir die pcs+ gegönnt und bin sowas von zufrieden ist für mich leise genug und ich hab auch noch nin super chip erwischt...ich bin happy und ich hab garkein spulenfiepen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> also ich hab mir die pcs+ gegönnt und bin sowas von zufrieden ist für mich leise genug und ich hab auch noch nin super chip erwischt...ich bin happy und ich hab garkein spulenfiepen


 
Da hab ich ja ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal mit meiner PCS+.. 68,9% ASIC


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (6. Februar 2014)

danke für deine gute beratung 

ps: wo lese ich den asic nochmal aus?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (6. Februar 2014)

Die Tri-X läuft bis jetzt gut. Übertakten hab ich nur kurz mal getestet. GPU Clock auf 1100 MHz und Powertarget auf +25. Hatte in 2 Stunden Metro Last Light keine Bildfehler oder sonstige Probleme. Scheint also ohne Spannungserhöhung stabil zu sein. ASIC Wert ist bei mir 79,2%. VRM1 war bei 80 Grad und VRM2 bei 59. Werde da aber am WE nochmal in Ruhe testen. Die Lüfterkurve habe ich aber noch manuell angepasst, so das die Lüfter bis maximal 45% aufdrehen. Wird zwar jetzt mit 80 Grad ein bisschen wärmer, aber ist auch um einiges leiser als mit der Standard Lüfterkurve. Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden mit der guten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> danke für deine gute beratung
> 
> ps: wo lese ich den asic nochmal aus?


 
GPU-Z oben links auf die kleine Karte klicken und dann "read asic quality.."

lg


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (6. Februar 2014)

ahh ok mein asic beträgt 79,8


achja genau oc ...ich bekomm sie ohne spannungserhöhung auf 1,1 ghz ohne bildfehlerchen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> ahh ok mein asic beträgt 79,8



irgendwie hatte ich noch nie eine Karte, die mehr als 69,8% ASIC hatte


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (6. Februar 2014)

wird schon noch   100% ist das maximum?


----------



## JohnnyXVI (6. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Die Spawas sind beim Accelero "relativ" schlecht gekühlt, da sind die Herstellerdesigns echt besser. Die Tri-X oder die PCS+ haben auf jeden Fall noch jeden Menge Temperaturspielraum. Dazu kosten Ref+Acellero genauso viel wie ein Herstellerdesign, daher würde ich zu Tri-X oder PCS+ tendieren.
> 
> Es kommt eben darauf an, was du unter günstiger Wakü verstehst.



In etwa eine WaKü für 200€ oder 250€.... kenne mich da auch nicht extrem gut aus, aber ich weiß zumindest, das eine gute mind. 400€ kostet


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> wird schon noch   100% ist das maximum?


 
Ja 100% ist das Maximum. naja wills hoffen sonst verklag ich Grün&Rot wegen schlechtem ASIC


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (6. Februar 2014)

Hab 79.4


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (6. Februar 2014)

ob du da recht bekommst ......


----------



## X6Sixcore (6. Februar 2014)

Bin gerade so am Überlegen:

Kühlt die Backplate der PCS+ eigentlich irgendwas passiv oder schützt die das PCB bloß vor dem Verbiegen?

Bei letzterem könnte ich mir wohl eine Lösung für mein Platzproblem vorstellen, aber dazu müsste ich das Ding wohl eigentlich mal "anprobieren"...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> ob du da recht bekommst ......


 
Na klar


----------



## stimpi2k4 (6. Februar 2014)

So mein Kühler ist heute gekommen. Werde den mal montieren.


----------



## Schmenki (6. Februar 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Der Tri-X und PCS reicht also auch für stärkeren 24/7 OC?
> Lohnt sich die Nachrüstung? Habe gehört der AC Xtreme soll die Spannungswandler/VRMs schlecht kühlen...
> 
> Eine günstige Wasserkühlung (kein Fertigkühler, sonder Eigenbau) bringt also eher wenig?



Hi,

Also das der arctic x3 die vrm schlecht kühlt kann ich bestätigen aber nur wenn man die mitgelieferten kühler benutzt.
Ich benutze die grundkühlplatte von dem Referenz Design und damit lassen sich die vrm Super kühlen.

Lg


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. Februar 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> In etwa eine WaKü für 200€ oder 250€.... kenne mich da auch nicht extrem gut aus, aber ich weiß zumindest, das eine gute mind. 400€ kostet



Frag lieber im Wakü-Unterforum, die haben in  dem Bereich mehr Anhnung als ich.

Bei der Bastelei von Schmenki geht dir die Garantie  komplett flöten, da man immer vor Rücksendung zurückbauen soll.



Die Backplate müsste den RAM auf der Rückseite kühlen und auch ansonsten als "Kühlkörper" wirken, ich weiß aber leider nicht, wie viel Grad das ausmacht.


----------



## X6Sixcore (6. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Die Backplate müsste den RAM auf der Rückseite kühlen und auch ansonsten als "Kühlkörper" wirken, ich weiß aber leider nicht, wie viel Grad das ausmacht.



Die PCS+ und die Tri-X haben doch beide das AMD-Referenz-PCB. Letztere hat keine Backplate und keine RAMs auf der Rückseite - das wundert mich halt.

Ich könnte mir höchstens noch ne thermische Abschirmung Richtung CPU-Kühler vorstellen...


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. Februar 2014)

vllt weiß einer was genaueres, ich habe backplates meist mehr als optische Verschönerung und Stabilisierung angesehen. Vllt kann uns jemand was dazu sagen....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2014)

backplate bringt ein paar Grad. vor allem bei VRM und VRAM

lg


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. Februar 2014)

Dann wäre das geklärt  Danke Pseodo


----------



## Duvar (6. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein Test der ASUS 290 OC Asus R9 290 Direct CU II OC Review (1600p, Ultra HD 4K) | KitGuru - Part 28
Fazit: Sapphire immer noch am besten und das Warten auf ein Review von der PCS+ geht weiter.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Test der ASUS 290 OC Asus R9 290 Direct CU II OC Review (1600p, Ultra HD 4K) | KitGuru - Part 28



Schade, der kommt in puncto Lautstärke und Temperatur nicht ganz an die Sapphire dran.


----------



## Duvar (6. Februar 2014)

Finde auch das dies sehr schade ist, man ist besseres gewohnt von ASUS.
Denke, bei einigen könnten neuere Revisionen erscheinen, falls die merken, hey irgendwie verkaufen sich ja unsere Karten schlechter als erwartet.
Mich persönlich interessiert die Karte von HIS, viele finden die Optik bzw Farbgebung eine Katastrophe, aber mir ist das egal, hab eh kein Seitenfenster und selbst wenn wäre es mir wurscht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Dann wäre das geklärt  Danke Pseodo


kein problem 


Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Test der ASUS 290 OC Asus R9 290 Direct CU II OC Review (1600p, Ultra HD 4K) | KitGuru - Part 28
> Fazit: Sapphire immer noch am besten und das Warten auf ein Review von der PCS+ geht weiter.


ja ich versuch am we was hin zu bekommen 


Duvar schrieb:


> Finde auch das dies sehr schade ist, man ist besseres gewohnt von ASUS.
> Denke, bei einigen könnten neuere Revisionen erscheinen, falls die merken, hey irgendwie verkaufen sich ja unsere Karten schlechter als erwartet.
> Mich persönlich interessiert die Karte von HIS, viele finden die Optik bzw Farbgebung eine Katastrophe, aber mir ist das egal, hab eh kein Seitenfenster und selbst wenn wäre es mir wurscht.


die kannst de vergessen. die kleinen lüfter


----------



## Shmendrick (6. Februar 2014)

Arctic bringt nen Accelero raus der über eine Zusätzliche Backplatte verfügt zur Kühlung,Das wird das mein nächster Kauf

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Arctic Cooling » Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - VGA Kühler


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2014)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> Arctic bringt nen Accelero raus der über eine Zusätzliche Backplatte verfügt zur Kühlung,Das wird das mein nächster Kauf
> 
> Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Arctic Cooling » Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - VGA Kühler


 
Endlich ist er gelistet. Viel hat sich ja nicht geändert.


----------



## X6Sixcore (6. Februar 2014)

Das ist doch krank, da kannste eine damit bestückte Karte nicht mehr im oberen Slot betreiben. Jedenfalls nicht bei einem CPU-Kühler, der in der selben Leistungsklasse spielt.


----------



## IDempiree (6. Februar 2014)

Wie schwer ist es für jemanden der noch nie eine Grafikkarte umgebaut hat den Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - VGA Kühler zu verbauen. Würdet Ihr das empfehlen oder ist da vorsicht geboten?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Furmark ist einfach eine permanente Vollauslastung, während in spielen die Auslastung (oder benchmarks) die last schwankt, wobei OC instabil werden kann und daher bringt oc mit furmark-"Überprüfung" nichts, da nicht gewährleistet ist, dass das OC Gamestable ist.
> 
> Bei einer 290 reicht ein guter Luftkühler, wie der Tri-X oder der PCS+ oder wenn du nachrüstet ein Acellero Xtreme 3 , Alpenföhn Peter oder MK-26.



Da kann ich 100% zustimmen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist es für jemanden der noch nie eine Grafikkarte umgebaut hat den Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - VGA Kühler zu verbauen. Würdet Ihr das empfehlen oder ist da vorsicht geboten?


 
naja das verkleben der kleinen steine ist misst. wenn du die abmachen willst geht der spaß los.

hol lieber ne costum


----------



## flasha (6. Februar 2014)

Hat einer von euch eigentlich noch Bluescreens?


----------



## Duvar (6. Februar 2014)

Warum soll man die wieder abmachen wollen? Der Arctic Kühler ist echt bombastisch, wenn man sich um die adäquate VRM Kühlung kümmert.
Klar wegen der Garantie und wenn es zu Problemen kommt, dann ist es ne schwierige Angelegenheit, das stimmt wohl, aber warum immer so pessimistisch?^^
Glaub der Schmenki hatte dies angesprochen, dies könnte er vllt mal näher erklären, wie man an den begehrten Teil beim Referenzkühler kommt und den aufbringt in der Kombi mit dem Arctic.
Der neue Arctic wird wie gewohnt fantastisch werden, warum keine Customdesigns mit der Leistung und Lautstärke des Arctics daher kommen 
Viele würden gerne bissl Aufpreis zahlen, falls man solch eine leise Kühlleistung bekommt und in den Tests/Reviews würde es nur Auszeichnungen regnen, aber Nein, stattdessen schiesst sich AMD lieber ins eigene Knie mit ihrem Referenzkühler. Die Customkarten sind da natürlich deutlich besser, aber dennoch Welten vom Arctic entfernt.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Februar 2014)

Kommt wohl von Sapphire so etwas in der Rihtung
Die Sapphire Tri-X  *Vapor X* könnte vielleicht gar soetwas werden und man hat wohl die Lüfter unter IDLE weitaus auf "LEISER" getrimmt, ebenso die Karte sollte nochmals Kühler und stiller bleiben beim Zocken!
Schau mal bei Geiz... nach


----------



## Duvar (7. Februar 2014)

Also auf der Sapphire Seite sehe ich 2 Modelle der Tri X 290, eine mit 957 Takt und eine mit 1000MHz, die wir schon kennen, beide sehen exakt gleich aus.
Vapor X ist zwar gelistet, aber keine Bilder etc.
Schick doch mal bitte die links mit bei, wo steht, dass die leiser sind etc pp.


----------



## Shmendrick (7. Februar 2014)

Also das einzigste nervige ist nur den Kühler von der Graka zu entfernen wenn man nen tausch vornehmen will,da ist schon sachte Gewalt angesagt.


----------



## Duvar (7. Februar 2014)

Die Vapor X können die sich eh in die Haare schmieren, die sollen lieber die Toxic raus rücken und zwar als 290 Modell und nicht nur als 290X Modell.


----------



## IDempiree (7. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> naja das verkleben der kleinen steine ist misst. wenn du die abmachen willst geht der spaß los.
> 
> hol lieber ne costum


 
ich bin ja im besitz der msi gaming r9 290x und soweit auch sehr zufrieden. idle hörste nix unter last hörbar aber nicht aufdringlich und störend beim spielen aber wenn mir jetzt einer sagt mit dem custom kühler hab ich nochmal 15c weniger würde ich mir das natürlich sofort ernsthaft überlegen denn dann dürfte die karte ja im gaming sogar kaum zu hören sein. 
wäre natürlich eine schöne sache, habe mit dieser karte nach gut 10jahren das erste mal wieder eine amd und bin mit der leistung bis dato sehr zufrieden muss ich sagen... auch spulenfiepen in verbindung mit dem be quiet netzteil kommt erst im benchmark ab 1000fps +. 
da habe ich zuvor sehr schlechte erfahrungen mit der asus gtx 780 gemacht, so bin ich ja erst auf die 290x gekommen. ^^


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. Februar 2014)

So Kühler ist montiert Wasser-Kreislauf optimiert und die Karte geht richtig gut ab.

Kurz Valley gebencht Stock 1020 MHz keine Fehler.
+100 mv @ 1200 MHz perfekt keine Fehler Temp Max 39°C VRM 1 50°C VRM 2 35°C 

Jetzt muss ich pennen morgen geht es weiter und diese Ruhe beim benchen man hört einfach nichts.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2014)

Jungs macht mal eure 290(x) er heiß und bencht mal fette Werte in heaven / valley / 3mark11 & Co........


----------



## Shmendrick (7. Februar 2014)

@Evgasüchtiger gebancht wurde schon zur Genüge^^

Bei mir wurde die Karte im Valley max. 78C. warm,Vrm auch um 65-75C. mit nem Accelero Mono Plus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jungs macht mal eure 290(x) er heiß und bencht mal fette Werte in heaven / valley / 3mark11 & Co........


 
Gebe zum Thema OC heute Nachmittag/Abend auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

LG


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gebe zum Thema OC heute Nachmittag/Abend auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> LG



Yeah


----------



## Schmenki (7. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Warum soll man die wieder abmachen wollen? Der Arctic Kühler ist echt bombastisch, wenn man sich um die adäquate VRM Kühlung kümmert.
> Klar wegen der Garantie und wenn es zu Problemen kommt, dann ist es ne schwierige Angelegenheit, das stimmt wohl, aber warum immer so pessimistisch?^^
> Glaub der Schmenki hatte dies angesprochen, dies könnte er vllt mal näher erklären, wie man an den begehrten Teil beim Referenzkühler kommt und den aufbringt in der Kombi mit dem Arctic.
> Der neue Arctic wird wie gewohnt fantastisch werden, warum keine Customdesigns mit der Leistung und Lautstärke des Arctics daher kommen
> Viele würden gerne bissl Aufpreis zahlen, falls man solch eine leise Kühlleistung bekommt und in den Tests/Reviews würde es nur Auszeichnungen regnen, aber Nein, stattdessen schiesst sich AMD lieber ins eigene Knie mit ihrem Referenzkühler. Die Customkarten sind da natürlich deutlich besser, aber dennoch Welten vom Arctic entfernt.


 
Ich hatte vorher auch den Arctic X3 mit den normalen Kühlerchen verbaut und war absolut nicht mit den Temperaturen zufrieden.
In anderen Beiträgen hat jemand dann folgenden Link gepostet:
Radeon 290 cooler mod - Imgur

Sind eigentlich sehr einfache Schritte:
- Referenzkühler ohne Wärmeleitpads in den Backofen und bei 250° für ca. 20min backen (Achtung es kann sein, dass der Kühler knallt wenn er abfällt
- Anschließend muss man in die Kühlerplatte 4 Löcher bohren damit man den Arctic Kühler weiterhin befestigen kann
- Dann klebt man die Wärmeleitpads wieder drauf und montiert die Kühlerplatte mit den Standardschrauben.
- Anschließend wird dann der X3 Kühler montiert und festgeschraubt
- Bitte aber darauf achten, dass der Kühler auch komplett auf der GPU aufliegt - Manche haben ein wenig von dem Kühler weggefeilt - Ich habe aber nur den Kühler in der Mitte etwas nach unten gebogen so das der Kühler auf der GPU aufliegen kann

Temps sprechen für sich mit dieser Lösung und auf 12V ist der Arctic immer noch sehr angenehm.

Bei Fragen, einfach fragen 

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Februar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher auch den Arctic X3 mit den normalen Kühlerchen verbaut und war absolut nicht mit den Temperaturen zufrieden.
> In anderen Beiträgen hat jemand dann folgenden Link gepostet:
> Radeon 290 cooler mod - Imgur
> 
> ...


 
nice. endlich mal ne alternative zu der kleberei mit den kühlkörperchen


----------



## Duvar (7. Februar 2014)

Hört sich dennoch nicht für mich nach einer sehr einfachen Lösung an^^
Vor allem wenn man 2 linke Hände hat


----------



## Schmenki (7. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hört sich dennoch nicht für mich nach einer sehr einfachen Lösung an^^
> Vor allem wenn man 2 linke Hände hat


 
Das ist wohl war.
Man sollte doch ein wenig Freude an Bastelarbeiten haben und vll schon einmal gemacht haben.
Aber ich glaube bei dieser Lösung kann weniger passieren als wenn man die Kühlerchen vom Arctic benutzt um z.B. die VRMs zu kühlen, da hier die Gefahr besteht das man einen Kurzschluss verursacht wenn man nicht richtig abisoliert.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> irgendwie hatte ich noch nie eine Karte, die mehr als 69,8% ASIC hatte


 
84,1% mit meiner pcs+ 
kam gestern von mindfactory. bin super zufrieden mit der karte, auch wenn mich die lautstärke im vergleich zur alten 7950 etwas enttäuscht.
hattest du die karte dort nicht auch unter dem nutzernamen bewertet ?  ich meine mich zu erinnern


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Februar 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> 84,1% mit meiner pcs+
> kam gestern von mindfactory. bin super zufrieden mit der karte, auch wenn mich die lautstärke im vergleich zur alten 7950 etwas enttäuscht.
> hattest du die karte dort nicht auch unter dem nutzernamen bewertet ?  ich meine mich zu erinnern


 
ja die bewertung ist von mir.

vlt hab ich mit meinem asic von 68,9% eine "Uber-PCS+", die für höhere aufgaben bestimmt ist


----------



## myadictivo (7. Februar 2014)

du, ich hab eh keine ahnung was mir der wert jetzt genau bringt /sagen will 
das einzige was mich eventuell noch reizen würde an der karte, wäre mich in die lüftersteuerung reinzufuchsen..ansonsten werde ich da wahrscheinlich den teufel tun und am takt rumschrauben


----------



## LaMort (7. Februar 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Undervolting? Speziell bei der Sapphire oder der Powercolor?
Die PCGH hatte ihre Tri-X ja wohl stabil bei -50. Ist das schon ein Bereich in dem eine messbar niedrigere Temperatur besteht?


----------



## Schmenki (7. Februar 2014)

LaMort schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Undervolting? Speziell bei der Sapphire oder der Powercolor?
> Die PCGH hatte ihre Tri-X ja wohl stabil bei -50. Ist das schon ein Bereich in dem eine messbar niedrigere Temperatur besteht?



Dafür gibt es einen extra Thread und da haben schon einige Leute Undervolting betrieben 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-series-overclocking-undervolting-thread.html 



myadictivo schrieb:


> du, ich hab eh keine ahnung was mir der wert jetzt genau bringt /sagen will
> das einzige was mich eventuell noch reizen würde an der karte, wäre mich in die lüftersteuerung reinzufuchsen..ansonsten werde ich da wahrscheinlich den teufel tun und am takt rumschrauben


 
Asic bezeichnet sozusagen die "Güte" des Chips von der Grafikkarte.
Ich konnte bisher beobachten, dass um so höher die ASIC bei den R9 290(X) ist, um so geringer ist die Spannung welche unter Last anliegt und dadurch hat man mehr Spielraum was das Overclocking angeht.


----------



## Malocher (7. Februar 2014)

Kann man bei der Powercolor PCS+ und/oder der Sapphire Tri-X eigentlich ohne ein anderes Bios flashen zu müssen mit der Spannung im Afterburner runtergehen? Einige Postings in diversen Foren sagen es geht, andere sagen man brauch z.B das Bios von Asus. Ich bin verwirrt. 




Schmenki schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es einen extra Thread und da haben schon einige Leute Undervolting betrieben
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-series-overclocking-undervolting-thread.html


 
Der Thread ist unübersichtlich da viel mehr Leute overclocking betreiben als undervolting. :/


----------



## Schmenki (7. Februar 2014)

Malocher schrieb:


> Kann man bei der Powercolor PCS+ und/oder der Sapphire Tri-X eigentlich ohne ein anderes Bios flashen zu müssen mit der Spannung im Afterburner runtergehen? Einige Postings in diversen Foren sagen es geht, andere sagen man brauch z.B das Bios von Asus. Ich bin verwirrt.


 
Ich glaube mit dem AB kann man die Spannung nur mit dem Asus Bios ändern.
In der OC Software von Sapphire "Trixx" kann man auch so die Spannung ändern glaube ich.


----------



## Heroman_overall (7. Februar 2014)

Hab gerade auf Hardwareluxx einen Testbericht zur ASUS R9 290 DirectCU OC gelesen. Es scheint, als gäbe es zur Sapphire und der Powercolor noch eine weitere gut und vorallem leise Karte. Hier der Link, lesen lohnt sich:

ASUS Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC im Test


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. Februar 2014)

Stand schon alles in der Print, die Tri-X ist im Gaming ein ganzes Stück leiser als die ASUS. Bei der PCS+ gibt es keine Tests von den "großen" Magazinen, wir haben da nur Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Heroman_overall (7. Februar 2014)

Das stimmt, die Print hab ich schon gelesen, nur schneidet die Grafikkarte bei Hardwareluxx besser ab als in der Print. Die Temp ist unter Load besser und auch die Lautstärke. Bei der Grafikkarte kann man ohne Probleme die Lüfterdrehzahl im Afterburner senken ohne das die Temps zu heiß werden. 

Die Übertaktung ist dagegen nicht so dolle


----------



## IDempiree (7. Februar 2014)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Hab gerade auf Hardwareluxx einen Testbericht zur ASUS R9 290 DirectCU OC gelesen. Es scheint, als gäbe es zur Sapphire und der Powercolor noch eine weitere gut und vorallem leise Karte. Hier der Link, lesen lohnt sich:
> 
> ASUS Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC im Test


 

Gibt es auch, oder ich hab einfach super glück gehabt mit meinem modell. Ich sag es nochmal: Die MSI r290x Gaming ist im Idle Leise bis unhörbar! Im Gaming hörbar aber nicht aufdringlicher als eine GTX 780 TI DirectCU OC, die ich vorher drin hatte. Die Temps sind durchweg okay unter Gaming. Weiß nicht was Ihr gegen die Karte habt oder warum Sie hier nicht erwähnt wird...


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. Februar 2014)

Die Kühlung der MSI gaming ist eben relativ laut und heiß, wenn man sie mit z.b. mit der sapphire vergleicht.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Die Kühlung der MSI gaming ist eben relativ laut und heiß, wenn man sie mit z.b. mit der sapphire vergleicht.



Ich stelle einfach mal ganz Kühn die Behauptung auf, dass der TF anfangs 100% auf Nvidia Chips entwickelt und Designed wurde. Auf 760/770 und Co leistet er ja hervorragende Arbeit.
Das Mehr an Abwärme ist mit 2 langsam drehenden Lüftern schwer zu bewältigen, Vllt gibt es ja irgendwann mal nen TF mit 3 Lüftern


----------



## Duvar (7. Februar 2014)

Wo bitte ist die laut? Die Karten im Videovergleich - AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der lang erwarteten Board-Partner-Karten (Update)
Schaut auch mal die Temps + VRM Temps an.


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. Februar 2014)

Laut der Print ist se lauter.. . 

Link schau ich mir ab wenn ich wieder zuhause bin


----------



## McRoll (7. Februar 2014)

Also das mit der Lautheit halte ich für Schwachsinn. Meine wird erst ab ca 50% überhaupt hörbar aus dem Gehäuse. Im Vergleich zu meiner alten HD 7950 OC von Sapphire, die laut Print leise sein sollte ist die MSI deutlich leiser, falls jemandem der Vergleich hilft. Entweder ich hab ein besonders gutes Exemplar erwischt oder die Gehäusebelüftung ist bei den Leuten die sie als laut hinstellen einfach unzureichend. 

Es kann natürlich sein dass die X Version lauter ist, ich hab nur die normale 290. Außerdem hat der TF 100mm Lüfter, die erzeugen ein angenehmeres Laufgeräusch als die üblichen 80mm Teile. Das ist jetzt subjektiv, aber ich mag keine 80mm Lüfter mehr haben, ich hasse das hochfrequentere Geräusch.


----------



## JulianGER (7. Februar 2014)

Kann nochmal jemand was zur Länge der Powercolor PCS+ sagen? Hier gab's bisher widersprüchliche Aussagen. Powercolor selbst gibt 266.65mm an, was offenbar nicht stimmen kann. Nun lese ich hier aber teilweise Werte von über 30cm, aber auch welche die darunter liegen. 
Ich habe ein Lian Li PC 8N und habe bis zum Festplattenkäfig maximal 29.0 cm Platz. Passt das oder passt das nicht?


----------



## PolsKa (7. Februar 2014)

spackt eure 290 Karte auch so ab mit dem neuen Treiber? ist ja richtig schlimm,soviele Abstürze hatte ich noch nie... flog nach 2 Tagen wieder von der Platte


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Februar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> spackt eure 290 Karte auch so ab mit dem neuen Treiber? ist ja richtig schlimm,soviele Abstürze hatte ich noch nie... flog nach 2 Tagen wieder von der Platte


 
Der neue treiber ist unbrauchbar!

So ich mach meinen Knecht jetzt mal fit für GPU OC


----------



## Duvar (7. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> _"So kurze Rückmeldung, ich hab die XFX bekommen,sofort mal Bf4 gestartet, joa Resultat Bf4 1H Zocken alles auf Ultra eingestellt und total erschreckt, wurde sehr sehr laut, und die Kühlung entsprach 90° und hat sich runtergetaktet auch mit eingestellter Lüfterkurve konnte ich keine guten Temp´s erreichen außer das die Karte nicht mehr so laut war, hab sie zurückgeschickt, und mir die (link zur pcs+)"_


 
Hmm laut diesem Test hier, ist die so eingestellt, dass die 90°C+ erreichen darf und dementsprechend leise agieren soll.
Sie wurde auch 91°C, nur als der mal 100% Fanspeed eingestellt hat wurden nur noch 46°C erreicht beim selben Test.
In dem Lautstärketest sieht man ja wie weit unten die sich einpendelt, aber nur weil sie so heiß werden darf, soll sich halt an dem Bios der Referenzkarte halten.
Man weiß echt nicht wem man glauben soll, am besten selber testen und nichts mehr glauben^^
XFX R9 290 Double Dissipation Edition


Dann die ASUS DCU II hervorragend abgeschnitten beim Hardwareluxx-Test. Auf Toms Hardware gibt es auch die lang ersehnte HIS IceQ X2 im Videotest, scheint wohl lauter zu sein, liefert jedoch die besten VRM Temps.

Edit: Uns erreichte böse Nachricht aus England, der Gibbo testet gerade die PCS+ und da soll wohl was nicht stimmen, wenn man minen will (beim Zocken kein Problem).
Die Kühlung findet er bis dato als die beste Lösung, nur wie gesagt wenns ums minen geht stürzt sein Rechner immer ab und er hat es egal mit welcher Spannung nicht gepackt, dass es vernünftig läuft bzw überhaupt mal läuft, nur als er den Takt auf 750MHz gesenkt hat ging es, er vermutet, dass iwas mit den VRMs nicht stimmt oder die Überstromschutzeinrichtung (OCP) sich dort nicht korrekt verhält und erwartet die Antwort Powercolors zu dieser Sache.

Hier lest selbst **WARNING: DO NOT BUY POWERCOLOR 290 PCS+ CARDS FOR MINING!!** - Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## hwk (7. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Ich stelle einfach mal ganz Kühn die Behauptung auf, dass der TF anfangs 100% auf Nvidia Chips entwickelt und Designed wurde.


 
Der TwinFrozr auf den R9 290(x) ist aber nicht der gleiche wie auf den Geforce Karten, wenn man hinschaut sieht man das auch, nur weil es die gleichen Lüfter sind heißt das nicht der Kühler wäre der Gleiche...


----------



## Q-Pit (7. Februar 2014)

Hab mir nun endlich, weils grad ein gutes Angebot gab, ne R9 290 im Referenzdesign von MSI bestellt.
Dazu wollte ich eigentlich den Arctic Xtreme III bestellen, welcher aber überall ausverkauft bzw. gar nicht mehr gelistet ist. 

Nun die Frage: Gibts brauchbare Alternativen im Preisbereich bis ~50€ oder sollte ich noch bis Monatsende auf den angeblich neu erscheinenden Arctic Xtreme IV warten?


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2014)

In dem Preisbereich gibts imho keine Alternative, MK-26 und Peter 2 kosten inkl. Lüfter mehr und brauchen auch mehr Platz. Würde auf den ACX IV spekulieren, wenn du den Lärm ertragen kannst.


----------



## hwk (7. Februar 2014)

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV 280X - VGA Kühler
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - VGA Kühler

Ich denke nicht, dass er nur "angeblich" erscheint


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2014)

Er ist definitiv bestätigt, auch seitens Mindfactory.


----------



## Q-Pit (7. Februar 2014)

65€ + Versand ist aber doch ganz schön happig ^^

Hoffentlich geht der Preis bis zum Release noch runter bzw. bieten den andere Händler günstiger an.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2014)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Preis noch sinken wird, wenn Caseking nicht mehr der alleinige Anbietet ist. Der ACX kostet "traditionell" ~45-55€. Sonst würde man sich ja im Vergleich zu den anderen Kühllösungen weniger attraktiv zeigen, da man dann fast schon zu einem der Konkurrenzmodelle mit zwei günstigen Lüftern greifen könnte (wenn man den Platz hat).

P.S. Angebot und Nachfrage treiben manchmal Blüten, dass man sich an den Kopf fassen muss.  Man beachte die verkauften Einheiten...


----------



## denyo62 (7. Februar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Er ist definitiv bestätigt, auch seitens Mindfactory.



yess und ich freu mich schon drauf 

ist das schwarze da unten eig ein fetter  passivkühler ?


----------



## Q-Pit (7. Februar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> P.S. Angebot und Nachfrage treiben manchmal Blüten, dass man sich an den Kopf fassen muss.  Man beachte die verkauften Einheiten...


 
Naja... 71.94€ sind ja gerade noch grenzwertig ^^


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> yess und ich freu mich schon drauf
> 
> ist das schwarze da unten eig ein fetter  passivkühler ?


So ist es, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe ist der für die Rückseite des PCBs.



Q-Pit schrieb:


> Naja... 71.94€ sind ja gerade noch grenzwertig ^^


 Also bei mir steht da 199,00€.


----------



## Q-Pit (7. Februar 2014)

Jo aber wennste auf die "6 verkauft" klickst siehste den Preis, für den die Kühler tatsächlich weggegangen sind.


----------



## X6Sixcore (7. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Edit: Uns erreichte böse Nachricht aus England, der Gibbo testet gerade die PCS+ und da soll wohl was nicht stimmen, wenn man minen will (beim Zocken kein Problem).
> Die Kühlung findet er bis dato als die beste Lösung, nur wie gesagt wenns ums minen geht stürzt sein Rechner immer ab und er hat es egal mit welcher Spannung nicht gepackt, dass es vernünftig läuft bzw überhaupt mal läuft, nur als er den Takt auf 750MHz gesenkt hat ging es, er vermutet, dass iwas mit den VRMs nicht stimmt oder die Überstromschutzeinrichtung (OCP) sich dort nicht korrekt verhält und erwartet die Antwort Powercolors zu dieser Sache.
> 
> Hier lest selbst **WARNING: DO NOT BUY POWERCOLOR 290 PCS+ CARDS FOR MINING!!** - Overclockers UK Forums



Ist es jetzt unverschämt, wenn ich anfange laut zu lachen?

Egal, ich tu's trotzdem.

Die Säcke machen die Preise kaputt und jetzt gibt's anscheinend eine Karte, die ausgerechnet beim Minen die Grätsche macht, in Spielen aber anstandslos läuft.

GRÖÖÖÖHHHL!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt unverschämt, wenn ich anfange laut zu lachen?
> 
> Egal, ich tu's trotzdem.
> 
> ...




 PowerColor antiminefeature


----------



## denyo62 (7. Februar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> So ist es, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe ist der für die Rückseite des PCBs.



echt ? also ne backplate?  .. wo gibtsen infos zu dem Kühler ? ich find nix


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2014)

Naja, Backplate nicht direkt, scheint eher ein rückseitiger Kühlkörper (aka Backside-Kühler) zu werden, der die Spawas und den VRAM von hinten kühlt, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ist durchaus eine Idee, denn die Rückseite des PCBs und die Bauteile werden auch sehr heiß. PCGH hatte dazu mal ein Special mit ihrer Wärmebildkamera.

Ich find auch nichts. Caseking sind bislang die Ersten, die Infos dazu online gestellt haben. Weder bei Arctic direkt noch sonstwo konnte ich bislang Bilder oder Spezifikationen auftreiben. Wird aber sicherlich die nächsten Tage noch kommen.


----------



## franzthecat (7. Februar 2014)

Im Laberthread kann ich sowas fragen da ich eine r9 290 x hab ;welches Linux wäre zum Gamen und Overclocken am besten?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> PowerColor antiminefeature



Deine Tri schon da?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Deine Tri schon da?


 
Nope. Nächste Woche erst -.-


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. Februar 2014)

Habe noch mal etwas getestet die 3k Punkte im Valley wollen nicht mit +200 mv aber das Gute ist die GPU wird nur 41°C warm im Valley (+200 mv) 
Hmmm.. soll ich der Karte noch mehr geben? Bei GPU 1250 MHz und Vram 1600 MHz ist definitiv Ende dann gibt es ein Blackscreen ohne das das Bild wieder kommt. 
Aux Spannung bringt auch nichts dacht immer damit geht der Speicher besser.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nope. Nächste Woche erst -.-



Verdammt  

hatte mich schon auf den Vergleich gefreut ...... Will endlich wieder eine graka


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Habe noch mal etwas getestet die 3k Punkte im Valley wollen nicht mit +200 mv aber das Gute ist die GPU wird nur 41°C warm im Valley (+200 mv)
> Hmmm.. soll ich der Karte noch mehr geben? Bei GPU 1250 MHz und Vram 1600 MHz ist definitiv Ende dann gibt es ein Blackscreen ohne das das Bild wieder kommt.
> Aux Spannung bringt auch nichts dacht immer damit geht der Speicher besser.



Wieviel Spannung liegt denn real an ?


----------



## franzthecat (7. Februar 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Im Laberthread kann ich sowas fragen da ich eine r9 290 x hab ;welches Linux wäre zum Gamen und Overclocken am besten?



Danke für die ausführliche antwort ?


----------



## joker47 (7. Februar 2014)

JulianGER schrieb:


> Kann nochmal jemand was zur Länge der Powercolor PCS+ sagen? Hier gab's bisher widersprüchliche Aussagen. Powercolor selbst gibt 266.65mm an, was offenbar nicht stimmen kann. Nun lese ich hier aber teilweise Werte von über 30cm, aber auch welche die darunter liegen.
> Ich habe ein Lian Li PC 8N und habe bis zum Festplattenkäfig maximal 29.0 cm Platz. Passt das oder passt das nicht?



Die soll glaub ich 29,5 cm lang sein. Hatte genau das gleiche Problem und hab das mit meinem Lian Li so gelöst.
Vorher : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hat meine zukünftige Saphire mehr als genug Platz


----------



## JulianGER (8. Februar 2014)

joker47 schrieb:


> Die soll glaub ich 29,5 cm lang sein. Hatte genau das gleiche Problem und hab das mit meinem Lian Li so gelöst.
> Vorher :
> 
> 
> ...


 Danke für die Antwort! Kann leider nicht so genau erkennen, was du genau unternommen hast... Festplattenkäfig weggeflext?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Februar 2014)

JulianGER schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort! Kann leider nicht so genau erkennen, was du genau unternommen hast... Festplattenkäfig weggeflext?


 
jap. mehr nicht.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Februar 2014)

@ EVGA 
Also real liegen kontinuierlich 1,325V an.


----------



## joker47 (8. Februar 2014)

JulianGER schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort! Kann leider nicht so genau erkennen, was du genau unternommen hast... Festplattenkäfig weggeflext?


 
Festplattenkäfig um die Hälfte verkleinert und vorallem den Laufwerkkäfig angepasst. Da ist jetzt ein gutes Stück weg und jetzt hab ich mehr als genug Platz. Hab beide Sachen aus dem Rechner ausgebaut und dann mit einem Dremel bearbeitet.  Der Laufwerkkäfig müsste bei dir auch angenietet sein. Die Nieten musst du dann halt aufbohren, aber das ist alles halb so wild wenn du nicht 2 linke Hände hast und ein wenig Werkzeug.
Hier nochmal ein Bild zum verdeutlichen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Februar 2014)

Bis 1,35v würde ich beim benchen noch gehen aber höher nitt .... Wie warm werden die spawas ?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bis 1,30v würde ich beim benchen noch gehen aber höher nitt .... Wie warm werden die spawas ?



Habe nochmal einen Test run gemacht zu so später Stunde. Auf dem screen ist alles zu sehen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Februar 2014)

So hab gestern Abend mal meiner ein bisschen die Sporen gegeben. Wenn ich alle Werte (Vcore, VRAM, PT) auf Standard lasse, schaffe ich 1150MHz. Die Temperaturen sind auch ganz OK. GPU: 70°C VRM1/2: 66°C/71°C


----------



## JonnyFaust (8. Februar 2014)

Gibt es noch einen Trick, dass der Takt auch bei nur 70 °C gehalten wird? Sobald ich bei meiner Tri-X in Richtung 1150 gehe habe ich extreme Taktschwankungen. Bis 1120 wird der Takt locker gehalten (Der Trick von Duvar klappt irgendwie nicht sobald ein Benchmark läuft und ja, das PT ist auf +50 gestellt).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Gibt es noch einen Trick, dass der Takt auch bei nur 70 °C gehalten wird? Sobald ich bei meiner Tri-X in Richtung 1150 gehe habe ich extreme Taktschwankungen. Bis 1120 wird der Takt locker gehalten (Der Trick von Duvar klappt irgendwie nicht sobald ein Benchmark läuft und ja, das PT ist auf +50 gestellt).


 
Mir ist nix bekannt. Meine PCS+ trollt mich immer. Sobald ich das Powertarget auf +50 stelle wird sie instabil


----------



## JonnyFaust (8. Februar 2014)

Lol, der instabile Takt kommt erst, wenn ich die Spannung erhöhe. Ab ca +70 hält die dann auf einmal nicht mal die 1000 MHz. Gibt es da eine Abhilfe?? Vllt ein andere Bios testen?

Edit: Kann es irgendwie mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängen? Kann ich mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, da das System immer so bei 380 Watt rumhängt.

Edit2: Bei +100 mV habe ich einen Dropp auf 1,144 V. Sieht bissel heftig aus....

Edit3: @Stock sagt mir GPU-Z, dass ich eine reale Spannung von 1,07 V anliegen hätte (Heaven Benchmark). Genau das gleiche Phänomen hatte ich mit meiner DUAL-X.

Edit4: Asicwert von 84%, falls es relevant ist.


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2014)

Ist doch gut Mensch, brauchst verhältnismäßig wenig Spannung für einen höheren Takt 
Versuch dann halt mit +65mV so weit zu kommen wie möglich, ist doch auch gesünder für die Hardware und ob du nun 1120 MHz oder 1150 MHz hast, ist auch wurscht, denke die 1-2 FPS wirste verschmerzen^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Lol, der instabile Takt kommt erst, wenn ich die Spannung erhöhe. Ab ca +70 hält die dann auf einmal nicht mal die 1000 MHz. Gibt es da eine Abhilfe?? Vllt ein andere Bios testen?
> 
> Edit: Kann es irgendwie mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängen? Kann ich mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, da das System immer so bei 380 Watt rumhängt.
> 
> ...


 

Naja ich ziehe mit meinem i5 2500K @4,2Ghz @stock (1,224V) unter prime95 und der PCS+ @stock unter FurMark 420Watt aus der Steckdose. Sollte also klappen.

Bei dir ist es zwar eng da du rein rechnerisch nur 432Watt zur verfügung hast.


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2014)

Jop deswegen ist es nicht verkehrt, wenn er nicht so viel Spannung drauf gibt und erst recht nicht Furmark startet^^
Falls dir die Ergebnisse net passen Jonny, ich kauf dir die Karte ab


----------



## JonnyFaust (8. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jop deswegen ist es nicht verkehrt, wenn er nicht so viel Spannung drauf gibt und erst recht nicht Furmark startet^^
> Falls dir die Ergebnisse net passen Jonny, ich kauf dir die Karte ab


 
Pff, meine erste Karte seit langem, die 0 Spulenfiepen hat. Da gebe ich die nicht ab!

Könnte ich eigentlich für Versuchszwecke ein zweites Netzteil nur an die Graka anschließen? Hätte hier noch ein fast neues E8 530 Watt rumliegen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. Februar 2014)

Musst halt den 24-poligen beim Start kurzschließen, gibt es jede Menge Anleitungen für.


----------



## Borstinator (8. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Lol, der instabile Takt kommt erst, wenn ich die Spannung erhöhe. Ab ca +70 hält die dann auf einmal nicht mal die 1000 MHz. Gibt es da eine Abhilfe?? Vllt ein andere Bios testen?
> 
> Edit: Kann es irgendwie mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängen? Kann ich mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, da das System immer so bei 380 Watt rumhängt.
> 
> ...


 
Jo is bei mir auch so. Nen Bios bringt da nix. Bei mir lags am 14.1beta. Mitm 13.12er wurde der Takt immer gehalten. 
Ich werde erstmal auf vernünftige Treiber warten bevor ich da weiter übertakte. Leistung is eh genug da und alles andere sorgt für Frust


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Februar 2014)

Das E9 CM 480W stellt dir aber 456W auf der 12V Schiene zu Verfügung und keine wie hier genanten nur 432W, bei einem Wirkungsgrad von ~91% bei Vollast bedeutet das 
dass Dir ein Energiekosten-/Strommessgerät auf dem Display ~501W anzeigen muss, damit du 100% Auslastung erreichst bzw. erreicht hast 

Ein E8 mit 530W gab es aber eigtl. garnicht? Wenn mit 550W, oder aber die L-Serie gab und gibt es mit den "krummen 30er"-Watt Angaben


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So hab gestern Abend mal meiner ein bisschen die Sporen gegeben. Wenn ich alle Werte (Vcore, VRAM, PT) auf Standard lasse, schaffe ich 1150MHz. Die Temperaturen sind auch ganz OK. GPU: 70°C VRM1/2: 66°C/71°C



Mit welchem bench oder game hast du getestet? Habe da deutliche Unterschiede gerade zwischen 3dmark und Valley/Heaven.


----------



## JonnyFaust (8. Februar 2014)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Das E9 CM 480W stellt dir aber 456W auf der 12V Schiene zu Verfügung und keine wie hier genanten nur 432W, bei einem Wirkungsgrad von ~91% bei Vollast bedeutet das
> dass Dir ein Energiekosten-/Strommessgerät auf dem Display ~501W anzeigen muss, damit du 100% Auslastung erreichst bzw. erreicht hast
> 
> Ein E8 mit 530W gab es aber eigtl. garnicht? Wenn mit 550W, oder aber die L-Serie gab und gibt es mit den "krummen 30er"-Watt Angaben



Ups, meine das L7 ^^



> Jo is bei mir auch so. Nen Bios bringt da nix. Bei mir lags am 14.1beta. Mitm 13.12er wurde der Takt immer gehalten.
> Ich werde erstmal auf vernünftige Treiber warten bevor ich da weiter übertakte. Leistung is eh genug da und alles andere sorgt für Frust



Hmm, werde auch mal den 13.12 testen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Mit welchem bench oder game hast du getestet? Habe da deutliche Unterschiede gerade zwischen 3dmark und Valley/Heaven.


 
Valley. Hab dann bissl bf4 gespielt und crysis 3.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Februar 2014)

KEINE Blackscrrens bei der TRI-X
Italienisches Foren meldet auch BS bei der Tri-X R9 290
Wurde aber behoben laut dem User, jener hat selbst herausgefunden an was es liegt... Berichte dann sobald der ForumsUser wieder Online ist!


----------



## m1ch1 (8. Februar 2014)

Hat man durch ein custom PCB i-welche vorteile bzgl OC?

denn die Windforce ist ja gerade unschlagbar günstig geworden, und da mir die lautstärek unter last recht egal ist, wäre diese ja auch eine gangbare option wsa ich bisher so an teste gefudne habe.


----------



## IDempiree (8. Februar 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Hat man durch ein custom PCB i-welche vorteile bzgl OC?
> 
> denn die Windforce ist ja gerade unschlagbar günstig geworden, und da mir die lautstärek unter last recht egal ist, wäre diese ja auch eine gangbare option wsa ich bisher so an teste gefudne habe.


 
Ich kannte mal ein Mädchen das war auch Gangbar.  ok, kleiner scherz am rande... war auch nur Ahri.


Kurze Frage; ist es eigentlich normal das die 290X auch bei Videos aLa Youtube mit 1030MHz fährt? Ziemlich unnötig würde ich behaupten aber ist so bei mir. c.O


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. Februar 2014)

Stell die Hardwarebschleunigung aus und guck ob es dann noch so ist.


----------



## PolsKa (8. Februar 2014)

Hardwerbeschleuniger aus in den video optionen

oder http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html


----------



## frittler (8. Februar 2014)

Nochmal eine andere Frage.
Funktioniert der Mantletreiber mittlerweile bei den Besitzern der PCS+?


----------



## bthight (8. Februar 2014)

*Ultimative R9 290(X) Kühlung*

Die beste Kühlung der R9 290X:

einen Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3, mit modifiziertem VRM Kühler von EKL.

Man kaufe sich das Set von Alpenföhn DRAM und VRAM passive Kühlkörper Set.
schneide die Lamellen weg des Xtreme 3 und schraube den VRAM Kühler auf die Reihe.

Als Overclocking Variante: nicht den Xtreme 3 Kühler nehmen, sondern 3X120er Lüfter drauf mit Kabelbindern.
Einen mit +7v dauerhaft(z.B. Enermax TB Silent), die anderen Beiden per PWM mit Adapter+Y-Kabel direkt an die Grafikkarte, hierfür muss man aber ein sehr langes Gehäuse haben.


----------



## Schmenki (8. Februar 2014)

bthight schrieb:


> Die beste Kühlung der R9 290X:
> 
> einen Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3, mit modifiziertem VRM Kühler von EKL.
> 
> ...



Ich gehe noch einen weiter.
Besser als die kühler von arctic und aplenföhn ist die kühlplatte von der referenzkarte. 
Passen die drei 120mm gut nebeneinander?
Bin aber auch mit den Lüftern von arctic zufrieden per speedfan gesteuert.

Lg


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Februar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Hardwerbeschleuniger aus in den video optionen
> 
> oder http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html


 
Das ist aber nur zum benchen gut, weil mit dem Setting einfach so viel Energie verbraten wird.


----------



## PolsKa (8. Februar 2014)

kannst doch auch einen idle takt machen. Meine läuft mit 0,86V GPU und 0,9V Aux Spannung.

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3527/9gbdj52b_jpg.htm


----------



## Muhr (8. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute, ich habe vor mir demnächst eine r9 290 von Sapphire(die Tri-X OC) zu holen. Da die aber zur Zeit überall ausverkauft ist (und es evtl noch wer weis wie lange dauern wird) -.- hab ich mir überlegt vielleicht doch eine 290X zu holen. Jetzt stellen sich mir aber 3 Fragen:
1. Welche der 290X Versionen ist denn P/L am besten?
2. Sollte ich nicht evtl doch lieber warten, da das ein sehr hoher Aufpreis ist für ~10%(?) extra Leistung?
und 3. Ob die 290X für meinen PC passt(damit mein ich nicht die Größe^^), oder obs dann doch overkill ist?^^

CPU Intel 2500K 3,3ghz (könnt man sicher noch übertakten)
12GB Ram
beQuiet 530W
1SSD 2 HDD
5 Lüfter
und 27 Zoll Monitor mit 2560*1440 Auflösung

p.s. hatte bis jetzt nur Erfahrung mit Nvidia und meine letzte AMD bzw ATI hatte ich vor 10+ Jahren und die 260 GTX muss jetzt mal ersetzt werden


----------



## PolsKa (8. Februar 2014)

Bin auch von der 260gtx auf eine r9 290 gewechselt 

Also eine 290x lohnt aufkeinen fall. Kauf dir doch eine ref 290 Karte und rüste auf einen Alternativ Kühler um. Mit einem mk-26 oder peter2 wirst du mehr freude haben,als mit jedem Custom Design.

Die 3,3ghz sind eigentlich ein bisschen wenig für so eine starke grafikkarte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Februar 2014)

Muhr schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe vor mir demnächst eine r9 290 von Sapphire(die Tri-X OC) zu holen. Da die aber zur Zeit überall ausverkauft ist (und es evtl noch wer weis wie lange dauern wird) -.- hab ich mir überlegt vielleicht doch eine 290X zu holen. Jetzt stellen sich mir aber 3 Fragen:
> 1. Welche der 290X Versionen ist denn P/L am besten?
> 2. Sollte ich nicht evtl doch lieber warten, da das ein sehr hoher Aufpreis ist für ~10%(?) extra Leistung?
> und 3. Ob die 290X für meinen PC passt(damit mein ich nicht die Größe^^), oder obs dann doch overkill ist?^^
> ...


 
Nimm doch die PCS+ Ist auch ne feine Karte und steht der Tri-X in keinem Punkt nach.

Als Alternativkühler würde ich dir den Peter 2 empfehlen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Februar 2014)

Die 290x lohnt nicht.

Die Tri x und pcs+ sind Top 
Als 290 natürlich


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. Februar 2014)

Zwischen 290 und 290X liegen 4%, das lohnt sich von der P/L einfach nicht.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Februar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> kannst doch auch einen idle takt machen. Meine läuft mit 0,86V GPU und 0,9V Aux Spannung.
> 
> takt.jpg - directupload.net



Das Problem ist, dass der Speicher bei 625 MHz bleibt und die Karte so mal eben 35 Watt mehr verbraucht als im normalen idle Takt. Die Karte bleibt im BluRay Modus und das selbst wenn kein Video läuft, auch beim Surfen und Co.


----------



## PolsKa (9. Februar 2014)

der takt bleibt fest mit der methode,da schwankt nix. Mit asus gpu tweak kannst du 300/150 einstellen siehe bild. Aber hatte vorher auch dieses Problem. Bei mir war der Speicher sogar immer auf 1250mhz wegen eines 120hz monitor


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. Februar 2014)

Wie kann ich denn bei GPU tweak die Spannung einstellen sonst komme ich nicht auf 0,8V. 
Mit dem Takt komme ich bei GPU Tweak auf die Idle Werte. Dann brauch ich ja AF nicht mehr und die Methode das der den Takt hält ist auch überflüssig da man ja bei GPU tweak weiter runter kommt als bei af.


----------



## IDempiree (9. Februar 2014)

Mich würde eure Meinung zu folgender NZXT Kraken G10 Lösung für die 290x interessieren. NZXT Kraken G10 GPU Water Cooler Review on an AMD Radeon R9 290X - Legit ReviewsWater Cooling Your Video Card With Asetek Style Coolers

Wurde vllt. auch schon disskutiert, weiß nicht... mich interessiert nicht der kostenaufwand. klar ist das teuer aber aus technischer sicht die beste lösung, oder? wo gibt es hier bedenken bzw. was wäre zu beachten - vram scheint ja auch im grünen bereich zu liegen.

Würde mir sonst mal ein Set ordern und verbauen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. Februar 2014)

Von den Temps kann man nicht meckern:
http://www.tomshardware.de/amd-radeon-r9-290-290x-test,testberichte-241458-6.html

Aber bei einer Kompaktwaküs sind nicht gerade leise.


----------



## PolsKa (9. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn bei GPU tweak die Spannung einstellen sonst komme ich nicht auf 0,8V.
> Mit dem Takt komme ich bei GPU Tweak auf die Idle Werte. Dann brauch ich ja AF nicht mehr und die Methode das der den Takt hält ist auch überflüssig da man ja bei GPU tweak weiter runter kommt als bei af.


 
Du brauchst AB trotzdem wegen der ohne Powerplay unterstützung (sonst bleibt der Takt nicht konstant). Du musst die Spannung unter den Settings in GPU tweak freischalten. Bei den neuen Versionen funktioniert es nicht mehr,jedenfalls bei mir nicht.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. Februar 2014)

Bei mir bleibt auch mit Powerplay unterstützung der Takt bei 300/150 MHz, wenn es bei GPU Tweak eingestellt ist. Aber Videos laufen sehr bescheiden da brauch ich min 625 MHz Takt auf dem Speicher. 
Naja dann lass ich am Besten alles wie gehabt. Der Takt geht eh nur auf 625 MHz, wenn ein Video läuft sonst bleibt die Karte sowieso im Idle Mode.  
Beim benchen ist das interessant weil die Spannung dann konstant an liegt.


----------



## Muhr (9. Februar 2014)

Alles klar, dann kauf ich doch die 290 ohne X  Stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob Sapphire oder Powercolor. Sind beide eigentlich garnicht zu bekommen, außer man kaufts teuer ab 399€ 
Hm, die Sapphire schneidet überall gut ab, aber zur PCS+ gibts keine Reviews :< Die ist aber ein kleines bischen höher getaktet.

Und reicht da mein 530W Netzteil von bequiet?


----------



## Duvar (9. Februar 2014)

Dein Netzteil wird reichen wenn du es nicht mit dem OC übertreibst und natürlich hängt dies auch von deiner CPU und deren Takt/Spannung ab.
Die PCS+ ist gut, kannst da also zugreifen solange du kein GPU Mining betreibst und die 15€ Unterschied werden dich wohl jetzt nicht umbringen^^
Kannst auch gerne warten wegen den 15€.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Februar 2014)

Nimm die PCS+
Die Sapphire ist gleich auf mit der PowerColor


----------



## IDempiree (9. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Von den Temps kann man nicht meckern:
> Temperaturen - AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der lang erwarteten Board-Partner-Karten (Update)
> 
> Aber bei einer Kompaktwaküs sind nicht gerade leise.


 
ok, ist aber mal ein schöner test und mit 2 silent wing lüftern denke ich nicht das es lauter wird als meine msi r9 290x gaming unter vollter game last, vermutlich ein leiser. 
ich hatte ja mal eine h90 auf meiner cpu, auch mit anderen lüftern das war total ok, nur die pumpe macht eben ein leises säuseln. keine direkten pumpgeräusche, ehr so wie
meine 1TB 7200rpm WD HDD wenn sie arbeitet. nicht wirklich störend aber man hört das sie da ist.

aber wenn ich dafür die gpu auf 50c beim zocken bekomm... würde ich glaube ich ihn kauf nehmen! ist nur noch die frage welche aio ich dafür nutze. ide h90 war gut was die kühlleistung angeht
und mit ein wenig glück kann ich mir die vom bekannten wieder besorgen.

mal sehen ob ich ein g10 set im internet finde und ekl passive kühler. werde dann berichten wenn alles verbaut ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Februar 2014)

Auf unerklärliche Weiße verweigert meine PCS+ jetzt den Dienst. Immer mal wieder kommt es zum Blackscreen


----------



## JonnyFaust (9. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Auf unerklärliche Weiße verweigert meine PCS+ jetzt den Dienst. Immer mal wieder kommt es zum Blackscreen


 
Das scheiß Problem habe ich gerade auch. Komme sogar ab uns zu nicht mal ins Windows. Installiere gerade über meinen IGPU die 14.1 Treiber. Könnte schwören dass es mit denen diesen Bug nicht gab. 

Ich vermute, dass hat irgendwas damit zu tun, wenn die Karte mit erhöhten Taktraten gestartet wird.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Februar 2014)

Naja ich werde morgen definitiv mal bei PowerColor anfragen ob die schon ne Lösung haben.... Also so gehts ja nicht an. Ich denek mal, dass es mit dem Elpida-VRAM zusammen hängt. Die TriX-User haben das Problem ja auch nicht.
Der 14.1 Beta bringt bei mir noch größere Probleme -.- Oder gibts den mitterweile als offiziellen treiber?


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2014)

Nein!

Frage wie laut ist die Powercolor PCS+ bzw. die Sapphire Tri-X beim Zocken: Leiser als der AMD Referenz Lüfter bei 40% ?
Falls ja wie laut in etwa wie der Referenz Lüfter bei WIEVIEL Prozent Lüfterspeed ?
Dank!

BS haben auch die kollegen/ Forumsuser aus Italien, bei der Tri-X Karte
User soll aber erstaunlicherweise herausgefunden haben warum und hat das Problem seit gestern behoben, so wie es zumindest bis heute scheint...


----------



## Muhr (9. Februar 2014)

Na jetzt tendier ich mit meiner Kaufentscheidung mehr Richtung Sapphire Tri-X


----------



## Duvar (9. Februar 2014)

Ok PCS+ ist gestorben für mich


----------



## hwk (9. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust hat aber eine Tri-X afaik... und wenn er ähnliche Probleme hat, ist das eher schlecht, weil das darauf hinweist, dass AMD mit den GPUs/VRAM da doch größere Probleme hat als man dachte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Februar 2014)

hwk schrieb:


> JonnyFaust hat aber eine Tri-X afaik... und wenn er ähnliche Probleme hat, ist das eher schlecht, weil das darauf hinweist, dass AMD mit den GPUs/VRAM da doch größere Probleme hat als man dachte.


 
Achso dachte er hat eine PCS+

Naja dann liegts nicht am VRAM.
Wenn es die TriX genau so trifft, wie die PCS+ dann wirds entweder an der GPU liegen oder an der Stromversorgung.

@Duvar Deine His kannst de gleich vergessen


----------



## JonnyFaust (9. Februar 2014)

hwk schrieb:


> JonnyFaust hat aber eine Tri-X afaik... und wenn er ähnliche Probleme hat, ist das eher schlecht, weil das darauf hinweist, dass AMD mit den GPUs/VRAM da doch größere Probleme hat als man dachte.



So sieht das leider aus. Auch mit dem 14.1 Treiber keine Besserung. 2 Benchmarks hat die Karte gehalten mit 1150/1500 bei +100 mV (1,144 V in GPU-Z). Als ich dann wieder runter taktete, bakam ich sofort einen Blackscreen. Beim Neustart fuhr Windows hoch, doch als was anklicken wollte wieder ein Blackscreen. Nach 10 Neustarts bin ich nun wieder mit dem IGPU drin.

Kann gut sein, dass der Speicher einen wegbekommen hat, obwohl ich ihm nicht mehr V gab. Ich teste noch bissel, sonst muss das sonst tolle Kärtchen leider zurück gehen.

Achja, habe Hynix Speicher....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> So sieht das leider aus. Auch mit dem 14.1 Treiber keine Besserung. 2 Benchmarks hat die Karte gehalten mit 1200/1500 bei +100 mV (1,144 V in GPU-Z). Als ich dann wieder runter taktete, bakam ich sofort einen Blackscreen. Beim Neustart fuhr Windows hoch, doch als was anklicken wollte wieder ein Blackscreen.
> 
> Kann gut sein, dass der Speicher einen wegbekommen hat, obwohl ich ihm nicht mehr V gab. Ich teste noch bissel, sonst muss das sonst tolle Kärtchen leider zurück gehen.
> 
> Achja, habe Hynix Speicher....


 
Ok. Da sollte man mal einen Brief an AMD schreiben.
Ich vermute eher mal die Stromversorgung der Karten..

Naja bin gerade am überlegen ob ih doch wieder ins andere Ufer segel.


----------



## JonnyFaust (9. Februar 2014)

Hatte schon lange keine NVidia mehr und wollte eigentlich nicht zurück. Aber diese Blackscreens sind definitiv ein NoGO.

Werde nochmal die Treiber wechseln und paar Neustarts ohne OC durchführen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Hatte schon lange keine NVidia mehr und wollte eigentlich nicht zurück. Aber diese Blackscreens sind definitiv ein NoGO.
> 
> Werde nochmal die Treiber wechseln und paar Neustarts ohne OC durchführen.


 
Naja ich wollte ja mal wieder eine AMD...

Naja mach dann mal Meldung obs hilft


----------



## hwk (9. Februar 2014)

Naja Nvidia ist jetzt auch nicht perfekt  ... Meine 770 zickt bissl mitm Werks OC in BF4.
Ausserdem hab ich jetzt schon 3x 780 Ti erlebt, eine EVGA SC ACX und zwei MSI Gaming... und alle haben gesungen das es nicht mehr schön war und das schon unter 60 FPS


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Februar 2014)

hwk schrieb:


> Naja Nvidia ist jetzt auch nicht perfekt  ... Meine 770 zickt bissl mitm Werks OC in BF4.
> Ausserdem hab ich jetzt schon 3x 780 Ti erlebt, eine EVGA SC ACX und zwei MSI Gaming... und alle haben gesungen das es nicht mehr schön war


 
Naja die Fermis waren auch Nvidias besten Karten fande ich.
Meine beiden 580 liefen bei über einem Ghz und meine 560 als PhysX knecht lief auch top. Das trio hatte absolut kein Spulenfiepen.

Naja BTT. Ich schau morgen mal ob sich noch was machen lässt.


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (9. Februar 2014)

Meine pcs läuft ohne probleme


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Februar 2014)

Naja werde am Dienstag meine PCS+ mal 3-4h im FM laufen lassen. Wenns da zu Problemen kommt, wird reklamiert..


----------



## JonnyFaust (9. Februar 2014)

Nach frischer Installation der Treiber funktioniert Windows wieder.

Werde gleich nochmal den MSI Afterburner anschmeißen und schauen was passiert.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2014)

Es kristallisiert sich immer mehr heraus, *als ob AMD bei dieser Generation kein gutes Händchen hat.*
*Blackscreens - Spulenfiepen - Ab Werk zu hohe Spannungen*

Ich für meinen Teil werde einen Teufel tun und meine Referenz Sapphire R9 290 Karte durch ein Custommodell ersetzen.
Das Risiko und Wertverlust meiner fiepfreien, blackscreen verschonten Karte ist mir dies nicht Wert, und diesmal hatte ich echt wirklich Glück so eine ergattert zu haben!
An den Lauten Lüfter gewohnt man sich ja so schön langsam


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. Februar 2014)

Tausch doch einfach den GPUK


----------



## Euda (9. Februar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Es kristallisiert sich immer mehr heraus, *als ob AMD bei dieser Generation kein gutes Händchen hat.*
> *Blackscreens - Spulenfiepen - Ab Werk zu hohe Spannungen*
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil werde einen Teufel tun und meine Referenz Sapphire R9 290 Karte durch ein Custommodell ersetzen.
> ...


 
Meine kontinuierlich auftretenden Blackscreens verschwanden praktisch von einer Nacht auf die andere komplett. Seit Monaten keinen mehr vor Augen bekommen, als habe ich die Karte erstmal einzocken müssen


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2014)

AfterBurner 3.0.0 Beta 17 hat schon seit ca. 6-8 Tagen gemeldet dass Version ausläuft
Heute nun ging das Tool nicht mehr, deinstalliert und Beta 18 drauf gemacht.
Siehe da: Cat 14.1 bliebe drauf und nun läuft Valley und Metro Last Light wieder so wie sie es sein muss!!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Februar 2014)

Oh oh.....warte doch nochn bisl....


----------



## JonnyFaust (9. Februar 2014)

So, konnte den Fehler eingrenzen:

Ich habe den Speicher seit Donnerstag mit 1500 MHz laufen lassen. Wie es aussieht hält es seit heute diese Belastung nicht mehr aus. Komischerweise wird wohl der takt nach nem Neustart nicht wieder zurück gesetzt und sobald der Speicher belastet wird kommt der Fehler. Bei 1400 Kam bis jetzt kein Problem.

Edit: liegt wohl wirklich am Spicher-OC. Rennt jetzt ohne Probleme. Werde die Karte wohl deswegen auch nicht zurück schicken. 

Hab den 14.1 wieder drauf wegen Mantle. Da der takt nicht so gut gehalten wird, lasse ich die Karte mit den Settings laufen:

1100/1400 mit +31 mV (1,078 V). Denke dass das vorerst reichen wird.

Mit dem 13.12 Treiber hatte ich das Baby mit 1200/1500 laufen lassen mit +150 mV (1,180 V).


----------



## CSOger (9. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja ich werde morgen definitiv mal bei PowerColor anfragen ob die schon ne Lösung haben.... Also so gehts ja nicht an. Ich denek mal, dass es mit dem Elpida-VRAM zusammen hängt. Die TriX-User haben das Problem ja auch nicht.


 
Dazu hätte ich mal ne Frage.
Hier wird immer was von Elpida und Hynix Ram erzählt.
Wo ist genau der Unterschied?


----------



## IDempiree (10. Februar 2014)

So... habe mir gerade das Kraken G10 bestellt, dazu die passiv Kühler für den Ram von EKL im Set. Betreiben werde ich das ganze mit einer Corsair H90 mit dem Radiator in der Front und zwei NB Blacksilent Pro 3 Pin auf 7V, die Luft wird dann von aussen eingesaugt in Richtung 290X, HDD Chache ist in der Mitte entfernt. Dazu wird der CPU Kühler - Noctua NH-U14S nach unten ausgerichtet, so das dieser von oben noch zusätzlich auf die Karte pustet. 

Die Lüfter sind extrem leise, ich hatte so oder so vorher 2 Lüfter im Front, ob ich diese nun auf eine Höhe vor und hinter den Radiator der H90 setze spielt was Geräuschentwicklung angeht auch keine Rolle, sollte gleich bleiben.

Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie sich das ganze verhält. Die Gpu dürfte schön kühl bleiben, mache mir nur ein wenig sorgen um den vram, laut diesem Test NZXT Kraken G10 Review - Puget Custom Computers kann man nämlich sehen das es da doch extreme Hitzeprobleme unter voller Last geben kann wie zB Benchmarks... allerdings wurde dieser Test auch ohne den Zustatz von passiv Kühlern gemacht - lediglich das G10 Set wurde verbaut.

Hab da noch eine Frage an euch: Wo schließt man den Lüfter an? An der Grafikkarte direkt? Ist das ein 3Pin oder 4Pin Anschluss. Der Stock Lüfter beim G10 soll ja nicht gerade leise sein, möchte den gern gegen einen Noctua Lüfter tauschen, welche wäre da zu empfehlen... meinetwegen auch andere Marke / Hersteller.


----------



## Harpenerkkk (10. Februar 2014)

Bin mal gespannt wann PowerColor mit der R9 280X Pcs+ Kühl Variante rausrückt, meine R9 290 PCS+ ist leider noch nicht da -.-


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Februar 2014)

Lol, hat hier einer ne Tri-X und hat den Lüfter auf 25% fixiert? Hab eben paar Benchmarks laufen lassen und 30 min Crysis 3. 82°C! Top oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

und die spawas?

Naja meine karte hat ja nur 50mhz mehr takt aufm speicher werksseitig.... zumindest das werks oc sollte gehalten werden...


----------



## LiFaD1203 (10. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Lol, hat hier einer ne Tri-X und hat den Lüfter auf 25% fixiert? Hab eben paar Benchmarks laufen lassen und 30 min Crysis 3. 82°C! Top oder?


 
Schau aber auch mal nach deinen VRM Temperaturen, die waren bei mir dann relativ hoch. Aber trotzdem noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich mal ne Frage.
> Hier wird immer was von Elpida und Hynix Ram erzählt.
> Wo ist genau der Unterschied?


 
2 unterschiedliche VRAM-Hersteller. Mit Elpida gabs immer mal Porbleme und der Hynix soll besser taktbar sein.


----------



## CSOger (10. Februar 2014)

Ok...danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## NiCo-pc (10. Februar 2014)

Moin, 

Bin sehr zufrieden zufrieden, 31 grad idle ca. 68 grad Games und Unigine und co 72 grad  

Unigine 4.0 vorher 7970 815pts jetzt 1283pts (kein OC) 

Habe den 13.12, Bei Unigine 4 und Valley habe ich so in bis zwei FPS Drops/Mikroruckler ka 

Wenn ich richtig liege ist der Takt/Turbo Temperatur abhängig, richtig?


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2014)

Du hast mit einer 7970 nur 815 Punkte??? 

Was hast du für eine CPU? Einen celeron D, oder was?


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2014)

Doppelpack! Bitte entfernen.


----------



## Frittenkalle (10. Februar 2014)

Ich hab seit letztem Freitag die Tri-X r9 290, super Karte, habe nur 1 kleine sache. Das Trixx Oc tool funktioniert nicht immer richtig. Hab komische bugs wie: Spannung wird wohl nicht immer übernommen, 1150mhz bei +78mv, mal läuft es, mal nicht. Heißt soviel wie karte geht anscheinend in ein savemode und taktet wohl nur mit 200mhz.... Desweiten schein das übertakten generell nicht zu klappen, oc ohne spannung zu erhöhen mit trixx bei 1100= treiberrest. Selbst bei 1050mhz geht das o.g  spiel los, das die karte ihren arsch nicht hochbekommt und bei 200mhz festklemmt. Mit Msi afterburner kann ich bei meiner TRI-X die spannung nicht verändern, läuft aber ohne die spannung zu erhöhen mit 1,1ghz ohne probleme. Was hat Sapphire da für ein schei ss Tool rausgebracht, testen die eigentlich was die da fabrizieren? 

Mich würde es interessieren ob jemand auch solche erfahrung mit dem Tool gemacht hat, mehr wie 1,1ghz will ich ja auch nicht ist ein top ergebniss, und bf4 mit mantle läuft phänomenal....


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Februar 2014)

Trixx ist *******. Bei mir verursacht es immer ein flackern wenn ich Einstellungen übernehme. 
Deshalb immer nur AB


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Trixx ist *******. Bei mir verursacht es immer ein flackern wenn ich Einstellungen übernehme.
> Deshalb immer nur AB


 
bei mir geht ab nicht. aber trixx


----------



## LiFaD1203 (10. Februar 2014)

Bei mir flackert es wenn ich den PC starte und die Programme vom Autostart geladen werden. Hatte dann auch mehrfach sofort einen Blackscreen. Hab den Afterburner ausm Autostart genommen, jetzt ist das flackern weg und Blackscreen hatte ich auch nicht mehr. Muss ich halt manuell starten. Verrückt das ganze. XD


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Februar 2014)

Da hoffen wir mal auf ein update von AMD.


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2014)

Voll einen auf den Deckel bekommen, mal sehen was ihr davon haltet, schaut euch das Video an und liest mal weiter in dem Thread.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...alitaet-dx11-gegen-mantle-95.html#post6147279


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Februar 2014)

Omg, da hätte ich mir auch eine 780 für BF4 kaufen können


----------



## LaMort (10. Februar 2014)

Sorry, aber wieso die Panik. Daß Mantle noch absoluten Beta-Status hat war doch klar und wird von AMD ja im Prinzip auch so kommuniziert. Vielleicht hat man bei der Treiberoptimierung für 8.1 einfach noch gepennt. Mantle sollte man erst in zwei, drei Updates wirklich auf den Prüfstand bzw. ernsthafte Vergleichsrennen schicken. Vielleicht auch erst, wenn zwei, drei Spiele mit Mantle Support draußen sind.

Ich knabbere auch seit Wochen herum, welche Karte es nun werden soll. Fakt für mich ist: Es wird keine 780 mit 50-100€ Aufpreis. Sorgen machen mir die Berichte über die PCS+. Wenn die so hochdreht und nicht wirklich kühl bleibt, ist das keine Karte für mich. Es wird wohl die Tri-X, sobald die Preise wieder in vernünftige Gebiete rutschen.


----------



## Frittenkalle (10. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Omg, da hätte ich mir auch eine 780 für BF4 kaufen können



Yo ich habe meine GTx 780 ti msi gaming g3 zurück geschickt und mir ne r9 290 geholt, und jetzt haut nvidia das raus, egal die radeon bleibt jetzt drinnen denn es läuft unter mantle super.


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (10. Februar 2014)

Moinsen liebe Community,

lese schon seit Tagen diesen Thread in Hoffnung auf eine Antwort auf die Frage ob die tri-x oder pcs+ bei gleichem Takt und Temperaturen leiser ist.

@Pseudo: Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt was du zum Lautstärkevergleich sagen kannst wenn deine tri-x eintrifft. Wenn du eine halbwegs ordentliche Kamera hast währen dir hier sicher viele sehr dankbar für einen Videovergleich (bei gleichem Takt und core temp target).

Ich würde übrigens mal stark davon ausgehen dass auf der PCS+ Hynix vram verbaut ist. Asus taktet für gewöhnlich den vram hoch wenn es geht und die sind auf Elpida für die 290 ohne x (und da nur auf 1260 Takt). Bei allen boardpartnern bei denen der vram auf 1350 läuft und es reviews gibt ist Hynix verbaut, mich würde es wundern wenn Powercolor den selben Takt aus Elpida zaubern könnte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Moinsen liebe Community,
> 
> lese schon seit Tagen diesen Thread in Hoffnung auf eine Antwort auf die Frage ob die tri-x oder pcs+ bei gleichem Takt und Temperaturen leiser ist.
> 
> ...


 
Naja Cam hab ich elider keine guteu nd bekomme auch keine ran -.-
Naja auf der PCS+ ist Elpida verbaut 

Ich hoffe, wenn ich heute bestelle (versprechen kann ich nichts ), dass die bis Mittwoch da ist. Werde dann auch entscheiden ob ich meine PCS+ behalte oder die Tri-X


----------



## CSOger (10. Februar 2014)

Auf meiner PCS+ ist Hynix verbaut.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> Auf meiner PCS+ ist Hynix verbaut.


 
Wie hast das rausgefunden?


----------



## CSOger (10. Februar 2014)

MemoryInfo 1005


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> MemoryInfo 1005


 
werde damit gleich mal schauen. GPU-Z sagt, dass bei mir Elpida drauf ist


----------



## CSOger (10. Februar 2014)

Auch unter GPU-Z zeigt er mir Hynix an.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> Auch unter GPU-Z zeigt er mir Hynix an.


 
das könnte dann auch meine Probleme erklären.. die immer mal wieder auftrettenten Blackscreens -.-

Danke fürs schauen.

Die anderen hier mit der PCS+ können ja auch mal schauen bitte


----------



## CSOger (10. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> das könnte dann auch meine Probleme erklären.. die immer mal wieder auftrettenten Blackscreens -.-
> 
> Danke fürs schauen.
> 
> Die anderen hier mit der PCS+ können ja auch mal schauen bitte



Wo hast du die Karte bestellt?
Bei mir was es Mindfactory.
Muss ich ja echt nen Auge drauf haben wenn ich nächsten Monat ne zweite bestelle.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Karte bestellt?
> Bei mir was es Mindfactory.
> Muss ich ja echt nen Auge drauf haben wenn ich nächsten Monat ne zweite bestelle.


 
Mindfactory 

Ich denke mal, dass die nur Elpida drauf haben, da kein anderer GDDR5 lieferbar war


----------



## getsomenuts (10. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Voll einen auf den Deckel bekommen, mal sehen was ihr davon haltet, schaut euch das Video an und liest mal weiter in dem Thread.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...alitaet-dx11-gegen-mantle-95.html#post6147279


 das ist heftig! obwohl mich win8.1 eigentlich nicht die Bohne interessiert weil ich Win 7 habe aber auch da sehen ich derzeit keinen Grund eine AMD Karte zu kaufen... nachdem ich eine defekte 280X und 290 hatte sollte ich vielleicht wirklich wieder zurück zu Nvidia gehen...


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2014)

Mit Windows 7 + Mantle läuft alles gut unter Windows 8.1 + Mantle nicht, nur die Nvidia Karten bekommen einen enormen Boost mit 8.1.
Also die Kombi 8.1+ Mantle ist nicht gut, Windows 7+ Mantle ist da deutlich besser wie man sieht.
Nvidia Karten hingegen net so dolle mit Win 7 und DX11, aber mit Win 81.+DX11.1 gibts nen guten Schub (bei der 780 Ti hier +20 FPS im MP)


----------



## XPrototypeX (10. Februar 2014)

Und AMD unter 8.1 und DirectX? 

Wenn nicht könnte man schon von einer Verschwörung ausgehen


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Und AMD unter 8.1 und DirectX?
> 
> Wenn nicht könnte man schon von einer Verschwörung ausgehen


 
 Laut CB ist da kaum ein Unterschied gewesen. Also der Boost Win 7 + Mantle ist deutlich höher.


----------



## Dyna86 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich hab doch schon vor ner Woche geschrieben, dass ich Hynix VRAM auf meiner PCS+ von MF habe. 
Hatte damals auch gefragt wie ihr das auslest oder auf den RAM Geschaut habt weil bei mir GPU-Z und MemoryInfo beide Hynix auslesen, aber niemand wollte mir antworten.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Februar 2014)

Schade, werde aber trotzdem mein Kärtchen mal behalten. Heute werden mal die Lüfter bei 25% ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## kaisims (10. Februar 2014)

Ich habe die Powercooler R9 290 PCS+ und bei mir ist auch der Hynix Ram verbaut.

Aber ich wunder mich dann doch deutlich über die Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahlen.
Bei BF4 zum Beispiel haben die Lüfter eine Drehzahl von 88% und die Temperatur liegt bei 76°C
Hier stehen noch ein paar mehr Daten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/318279-welche-r9-290-xfx-sapphire-gigabyte-2.html
Außerdem habe ich den 3D Mark 2013 mal drüber laufen lassen: AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-K

Subjektiv gesehen ist die Karte extrem laut bei Last, ich höre sie trotz dicken Kopfhörern!
Was habt ihr so für Werte?


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2014)

Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ Review Deutsch/German - YouTube


----------



## XPrototypeX (10. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Laut CB ist da kaum ein Unterschied gewesen. Also der Boost Win 7 + Mantle ist deutlich höher.


 
Merkwürdig. Dann würde ja Microsoft mehr für Nvidia optimieren.


----------



## IDempiree (10. Februar 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Merkwürdig. Dann würde ja Microsoft mehr für Nvidia optimieren.


 
war doch schon immer so -.-


----------



## CSOger (10. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ Review Deutsch/German - YouTube


 
Mhmm...
Doch eher nen Unboxing Video.


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2014)

Jo leider, aber da kommt sicher noch was.


----------



## orca113 (10. Februar 2014)

Hi Jubgs, ich hab gestern Abend Skyrim gezoggt und das voll aufgerissen in HD Grafik.

Meine R9 290x im Ref. Design ist flüsterleise. Ist das normal oder? Weil da wurde immer gesagt die brüllt regelrecht.


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2014)

Hast vllt das Quietbios laufen und vllt taktet die ja auch runter.
Leg mal den Schalter um auf der Karte, aber erst runter fahren und dann schau mal wie es mit dem Performance/Überbios ausschaut.
Wenn du dann noch übertaktest und den Lüfter um weitere 20% anheben musst auf 75%+ dann Gute Nacht^^


----------



## XPrototypeX (10. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> war doch schon immer so -.-


 

Ka. Hatte erst ca 3 Jahre eine GTX 260, momentan eine AMD 6950. Hatte eigentlich mit keiner von beiden Probleme. Bald kommt die 290 Tri X. Wobei ich doch etwas verwundert bin das Win 8.1 so schwer ins Gewicht fällt. Da kann man schon fast von Behinderung der Konkurrenz sprechen.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Februar 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hi Jubgs, ich hab gestern Abend Skyrim gezoggt und das voll aufgerissen in HD Grafik.
> 
> Meine R9 290x im Ref. Design ist flüsterleise. Ist das normal oder? Weil da wurde immer gesagt die brüllt regelrecht.



Bei Skyrim zuckt die Karte nur ein bisschen. Zock mal BF4. Da hörst du sie eher.


----------



## Dyna86 (10. Februar 2014)

kaisims schrieb:


> Ich habe die Powercooler R9 290 PCS+ und bei mir ist auch der Hynix Ram verbaut.
> 
> Aber ich wunder mich dann doch deutlich über die Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahlen.
> Bei BF4 zum Beispiel haben die Lüfter eine Drehzahl von 88% und die Temperatur liegt bei 76°C
> ...


 
Also wenn ich BF4 Spiele wird meine GPU bis zu 75 Grad warm. Aber nur, weil ich die Lüfterkurve angepasst habe. Die Lüfter laufen auf maximal 35-40% und die Spannungswandler haben maximal 90 Grad. Wenn ich die Originalkurve der PCS+ drin lasse, wird die GPU nur 66 Grad warm, die VRMs ca 70 und der Lüfter dreht bis 60% glaube ich auf. Auch noch nicht richtig störend, aber es geht ja leiser. ^^
Kann mir Deine Werte nicht erklären. :/


----------



## m1ch1 (10. Februar 2014)

Habe jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen, dass die PCS+ nicht auf ref PCB setzen würde. 
weis jemand wo der unterschied zwischen den PCBs leigt?


----------



## harpexx (10. Februar 2014)

Hab bei meiner 290 PCS+ mit Elpida Ram nur in BF4 Blackscreens. DayZ und AC4 liefen bis jetzt problemlos.
Bin immer noch am rätseln ob das jetzt am Ram liegt oder an BF4.


----------



## kaisims (10. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich BF4 Spiele wird meine GPU bis zu 75 Grad warm. Aber nur, weil ich die Lüfterkurve angepasst habe. Die Lüfter laufen auf maximal 35-40% und die Spannungswandler haben maximal 90 Grad. Wenn ich die Originalkurve der PCS+ drin lasse, wird die GPU nur 66 Grad warm, die VRMs ca 70 und der Lüfter dreht bis 60% glaube ich auf. Auch noch nicht richtig störend, aber es geht ja leiser. ^^
> Kann mir Deine Werte nicht erklären. :/


 
Kannst du mir vllt. mal ein Bild oder ähnliches zur deiner Lüfterkurve schicken? Möchte mal schauen, wie es sich bei mir verhält.


----------



## Dyna86 (10. Februar 2014)

Habe die Kurve mal angehangen.
Hast Du sonstige Lüfter im Gehäuse? Kann ja fast nur sein, dass die Karte keine kalte Lust bekommt. ^^


----------



## Am2501 (10. Februar 2014)

Auf meiner PCS+ ist auch Speicher von Hynix verbaut. Hatte den schon problemlos auf 1650 MHz, mehr habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

harpexx schrieb:


> Hab bei meiner 290 PCS+ mit Elpida Ram nur in BF4 Blackscreens. DayZ und AC4 liefen bis jetzt problemlos.
> Bin immer noch am rätseln ob das jetzt am Ram liegt oder an BF4.


 
Selbe bei mir bloss ich hab noch in anderen Games Blackscreen.


----------



## xxRathalos (10. Februar 2014)

Könnt ihr mir die PCS+ empfehlen?

Möchte mir auch eine 290/290x holen und favorisiere die PCS+ von Powercolor wegen dem Design, der Backplate, dem guten Standarttakt und weil meine jetzige 7970 PCS+ keine Probleme gemacht hat und gut lief.

mfg Ratha


----------



## kaisims (10. Februar 2014)

Dyna86 schrieb:


> Habe die Kurve mal angehangen.
> Hast Du sonstige Lüfter im Gehäuse? Kann ja fast nur sein, dass die Karte keine kalte Lust bekommt. ^^


 
Ah Dankeschön  
Mein Gehäuse hat 3 Lüfter (2x vorne und 1x hinten) und eine manuelle Lüftersteuerung mit 3 Modi= Aus/Mittel/Düsenjet. Der Unterscheid zwischen Mittel und Düsenjet sind aber nur 2-3°C

Mit deiner Kurve sind die Lüfter grade bei 28% da die Temperatur zwischen 50-52°C liegt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

xxRathalos schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir die PCS+ empfehlen?
> 
> Möchte mir auch eine 290/290x holen und favorisiere die PCS+ von Powercolor wegen dem Design, der Backplate, dem guten Standarttakt und weil meine jetzige 7970 PCS+ keine Probleme gemacht hat und gut lief.
> 
> mfg Ratha


 
Ja insofern du eine mit Hynix-Speicher bekommst brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Borstinator (10. Februar 2014)

Im Afterburner auch +50mV eingestellt? 
Hast du den i5 Übertaktet?
Sonst probier mal am DP P10 den Singel/Multirail Switch.

btw.: Die 290 hat wohl mein Netzteil gekillt  Das pfeift jetzt richtig hochfrequent und beim Bf zocken riechts so, als hätte da gerade wer dran rumgelötet.
Mitm X6 @4ghz und der 290@1,1ghz hatte ich nen peak von 650Watt mitm Wirkungsgrad von 0,8 immer noch 520 Watt (Prime und Furmark).
Bei Bf sinds um die 550 Watt.
Werde mir jetzt auch nen Darkpower gönnen, bevor da noch was abfackelt.


----------



## Schmenki (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hatte auch öfters blackscreens aber jetzt nicht mehr.
Bei mir lag das am MSI afterburner.
Könnt ihr ja auch ml ausprobieren.
Benutze jetzt Asus GPU tweak.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich hatte auch öfters blackscreens aber jetzt nicht mehr.
> Bei mir lag das am MSI afterburner.
> ...


 
AB nutze ich nicht. GraKa läuft @Stock (PowerColor-Werte) und der i5 läuft @Stockvoltage bei 4,2GHz

Ich zieh mit FurMark und Prime95 420Watt aus der Dose. Da ist noch ne Ecke Luft.

PS: Borstinator deine 290 wird ja vom X6 auch ganz schön bemuttelt


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Februar 2014)

Mir wurde von meinem Strommessgerät bei +150 mV bei 1200/1500 508 Watt angezeigt bekommen in Firestrike xD

PS: Bin runter auf den 13.12 Treiber. Der 14.1 läuft mir einfach zu instabil.

Edit: Werde mal die Tage das Pressesample Bios testen. MEine Tri-X wurde mit der Version 015.043.000.001.000000 ausgeliefert. Bei Techpowerup gibt es noch die 015.042.000.000.000000.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Mir wurde von meinem Strommessgerät bei +150 mV bei 1200/1500 508 Watt angezeigt bekommen in Firestrike xD
> 
> PS: Bin runter auf den 13.12 Treiber. Der 14.1 läuft mir einfach zu instabil.
> 
> Edit: Werde mal die Tage das Pressesample Bios testen. MEine Tri-X wurde mit der Version 015.043.000.001.000000 ausgeliefert. Bei Techpowerup gibt es noch die 015.042.000.000.000000.


 
Naja solange du keine Abstürze hattest... Hast ja "nur" eine E9 480W


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen, dass die PCS+ nicht auf ref PCB setzen würde.
> weis jemand wo der unterschied zwischen den PCBs leigt?


 
Doch aber PowerColor hat angeblich was an der Phasenversorgung gemacht....

Srroy für Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2014)

Ob ich jemals meine R9 290 pcs+ in meinen Händen tragen darf


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ob ich jemals meine R9 290 pcs+ in meinen Händen tragen darf



 Ja wird schon. hab jetzt mal auf R9 290 Standardtakt 1000/3500 runtergetaktet. Mal sehen ob ich noch aufhänger habe...


----------



## hwk (10. Februar 2014)

R9 290 Standardtakt ist aber 947 MHz oder?


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2014)

Hier habt ihr mal ein neues Review (R9 290X @ 1300 MHz  ) PowerColor Radeon R9 290X LCS im Test


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

So hab jetzt 1000/3500 laufen lassen. Keine Probleme bis jetzt bei der PCS+ 

Also wirds wohl am Elpida-VRAM liegen...

PS: unter BF4 MP verbaucht mein System gerade mal 350Watt. Also kann nicht am Netzteil liegen bei denen wo es auftritt.


----------



## Am2501 (10. Februar 2014)

ui...hätte nicht gedacht, dass die doch so sparsam ist.


----------



## kaisims (10. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube bei meiner Karte ist echt was faul, wenn die Verfügbarkeit es zulässt, werde ich wohl Ersatz besorgen :/ 
Oder kann sich das vllt. jemand erklären? Denn so heiß kann es in meinem Gehäuse ja wohl nicht sein?

EDIT: Und ob! Grade eine Runde Siege of Shanghai mit 48 Spielern und offener Gehäuse Tür und ohne Zusätzliche Lüfter gespielt:
Lüfter: 30%
Temp: 60°C
Mit dem Lüftersetting von Dyna68 
Dann mal mitten in der Runde die Tür zugemacht und innerhalb weniger Minuten 80°C und 50% Drehzahl... Hmm :/
Interessant, dass das "Silent" Gehäuse offen leiser ist als geschlossen :/


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Februar 2014)

2h BF4 bei 25%

GPU: 80°C
VRM1:83
VRM2:62

Takt wurde die ganze Zeit gehalten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

30% 1h BF4 1000/3500 (wegen bug)

GPU: 60Grad VRM1: 58Grad VRM2: 63Grad

Naja die frontlüfter sind bestimmt laut bei dir...


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 30% 1h BF4 1000/3500 (wegen bug)
> 
> GPU: 60Grad VRM1: 58Grad VRM2: 63Grad
> 
> Naja die frontlüfter sind bestimmt laut bei dir...


 
Wie meinst du das? Laufen beide auf niedrigster Stufe. Das einzige was etwas lauter wird ist der CPU Lüfter.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Laufen beide auf niedrigster Stufe. Das einzige was etwas lauter wird ist der CPU Lüfter.


 
War auf kaisims post bezogen


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Februar 2014)

Ups, sry ^^

Für 30% hast du aber top Temps! Da kann meine Tri-X leider nicht mithalten. Liegt vllt auch am hohen Asic.

Dafür schaffe ich die 1000 MHz nur mit knapp 1 V xD (meist 1,016 V). Bin gespannt was noch bei der geht.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (10. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> 2h BF4 bei 25%
> 
> GPU: 80°C
> VRM1:83
> ...


 
So niedrige Temperaturen mit 25%, nicht schlecht. Solche Temperaturen bekomm ich @ 1100Mhz erst mit 35-40%. Unter 35% komme ich bei VRM1 schon weit über 90 Grad. Könnte an meinem relativ geschlossenen Fractal Design XL mit beQuiet Silent Wings 2 @ 600-800 rpm liegen. Aber die 35-40% sind auch nicht wirklich störend laut.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Februar 2014)

Finde die Tri-X nicht gerade leise, wenn die mal richtig aufdreht . Bis ca. 40% ist es okay, aber dann hört man die schon aus dem Gehäuse. Dafür hat der Kühler aber echt Leistung, wenn man mal richtig stark OCen will. Die 1200 MHz mit +150 mV ging der Kühler auf ca 70% um die 80°C zu halten. Finde ich okay für einen Hitzkopf, welche die Hawaiis sein sollen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Februar 2014)

Kommt wie gesagt immer aufs case an. Aber Jonnys Werte sind echt gut. besonders für sein gehäuse


----------



## LiFaD1203 (11. Februar 2014)

Das stimmt. Mit dem Standard Lüfterprofil fand ich sie auch ziemlich laut. Bis 40% geht es, ab 45% ist es mir dann schon zu laut. Da war meine Asus GTX 670 DirectCU II wirklich extrem leise dagegen. 
Was mich aber im Moment so richtig nervt ist, dass bei meiner "tollen" Corsair H90 AiO die Pumpe angefangen hat zu rattern. Hab noch einen Thermalright True Spirit 140 liegen, ich glaub den werde ich mal einbauen. Das rattern nervt extrem wenn im Idle Betrieb sonst alles ruhig ist.


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kommt wie gesagt immer aufs case an. Aber Jonnys Werte sind echt gut. besonders für sein gehäuse


 
Nix gegen mein Gehäuse! Es leuchtet schön blau!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Nix gegen mein Gehäuse! Es leuchtet schön blau!


 
Klein aber fein 
Naja meins ist ohne Beleuchtung, dafür aber mit schönen Kühlen Temps, die deine topen :-p

so BTT:

Mal sehen was der Mann vin MF morgen sagt zur Karte. Ist schon echt blöd, wenn ich das Werks-OC wegnehmen muss damit keine Blackscreens kommen 

Ich hoffe bloss, dass meine gewandelte Karte kein Spulenfiepen hat. Meine jetztige hat auch keins.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Nix gegen mein Gehäuse! Es leuchtet schön blau!



Das macht Rambos Licht auch 


bei mir wirds wohl auf die Pcs+ hinauslaufen ....nur ist die Verfügbarkeit schlecht und nicht mal bf4 dabei ....Max würde ich 270€ für die Pcs ausgeben . Dann muss ich auch noch Glück haben eine mit Hyninx Speicher zubekommen und ohne Spulenfiepen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Februar 2014)

ich drück dir die


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Februar 2014)

@Evgasüchtiger
Wenn immer noch wartest ist bereits die nächste Generation da!!   
Kauf doch endlich mal eine R9 290-er Karte, welche musst Du wissen!


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das macht Rambo Licht auch
> 
> bei mir wirds wohl auf die Pcs+ hinauslaufen ....nur ist die Verfügbarkeit schlecht und nicht mal bf4 dabei ....Max würde ich 270€ für die Pcs ausgeben . Dann muss ich auch noch Glück haben eine mit Hyninx Speicher zubekommen und ohne Spulenfiepen



Das alles hat meine Tri-X  ... bis auf den Preis.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ich drück dir die



Danke


----------



## KennyKiller (11. Februar 2014)

Ich plane mir demnächst eine 290(X) zu holen und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Erstmal, was meint ihr,  lohnt sich der Aufpreis von einer 290 auf eine 290X? Ich habe mal Preise und Performance der Tri-X OC Versionen verglichen. Die 290X kostet ca. 25% mehr aber bringt nur ca. 7% mehr Leistung. 
Nun zu meiner zweiten Frage. Welches ist das bessere Custom Design bzw.  welche ist die bessere Karte, die Tri-X OC oder die PCS+? Gerade zur PCS+ findet man ja außer dem kleinen Testvideo von PCGH noch garnichts.


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Kannst eine Münze werfen, die sind beide gut und die X Version lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Februar 2014)

X-Variante ist sinnlos und Tri-X zu PCS+ ist kein nennenswerter Unterschied.


----------



## X6Sixcore (11. Februar 2014)

Sacht ma', welche Referenz-290er (non-X) sind dafür bekannt, Hynix-Speicher zu verbauen und welche davon läuft am saubersten?

Ich glaube, ich baue doch selbst um...


----------



## Deimos (11. Februar 2014)

Was man bisher so in den Unlock-Threads findet, deutet darauf hin, dass man da nicht wirklich auf ein Modell gehen kann.
Ich habe zwei 290er von Sapphire (Ref-Modell) und beide haben Hynx-Speicher. Allerdings gibst die genauso mit Elpida, wenn man den Foreneinträgen trauen darf.
Gibts denn da (nachweislich) Unterschiede bez. OC?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Februar 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Gibts denn da (nachweislich) Unterschiede bez. OC?


 
Kein auf den VRAM bezogen ja. Meine PCS+ hat Elpida verbaut und der VRAm schafft nicht mal das Werks-OC  Da ist Hynx bedeutend besser


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Schaut mal diese 2 Vids an:

Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 overclock/temps test - YouTube

Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 overclock/temps test 2 - YouTube

Ganz gut bei knapp über 1.3V max Spannung, ok der lässt die Lüfter aber auch nicht silent laufen, werde ich vermutlich auch nicht, ke kühler desto besser, nur ab max 65-70% Fanspeed sollte wohl Sense sein^^


----------



## X6Sixcore (11. Februar 2014)

Mir geht's nicht um berauschendes OC, die soll - wenn denn dann - auf einem GHz dauerhaft laufen, also maximal 53 MHz über Werkstakt.

Und, ich weiß nicht wieso, aber bei Hynix habe ich ein besseres Gefühl. Läuft wohl besser wie Elpida, wenn ich hier und da etwas durch's Netz stöbere.

Liebäugele gerade mit nem Peter 2 in Kombination mit zwei 140er Wingboost 2 und der Bodenplatte der Referenz-Kühlung.


----------



## Wiggo (11. Februar 2014)

Werde mir die PowerColor R9 290X PCS+ mal anschauen - bin schon gespannt auf das Monster


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Nur auf 1 GHz kannste die Tri X mit 1.5 Sone laufen lassen und das ist fast unhörbar, da musste schon genau horchen und dich nur auf die Lautstärke der Grafikkarte konzentrieren, damit du die wahrnimmst, störend wird das sicherlich nicht sein. Bei der gibt es auch Hynix, nur bei den Referenzdesigns musste Glück haben um einen mit Hynix Speicher zu bekommen, glaub da haste auch mit Sapphire bessere Chancen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Februar 2014)

Wiggo schrieb:


> Werde mir die PowerColor R9 290X PCS+ mal anschauen - bin schon gespannt auf das Monster


X-Variante ist sinnlos 


Duvar schrieb:


> Nur auf 1 GHz kannste die Tri X mit 1.5 Sone laufen lassen und das ist fast unhörbar, da musste schon genau horchen und dich nur auf die Lautstärke der Grafikkarte konzentrieren, damit du die wahrnimmst, störend wird das sicherlich nicht sein. Bei der gibt es auch Hynix, nur bei den Referenzdesigns musste Glück haben um einen mit Hynix Speicher zu bekommen, glaub da haste auch mit Sapphire bessere Chancen.


Die PCS+ kannst de auch schön runteregeln von der Lüfterkurve her und unhörbar machen


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Partnerkarten der Radeon R9 290(X) -- Lautstärkevergleich - YouTube

Die Asus scheint auch gut zu sein bei der 290. Also in dem Video haste dann die Möglichkeit die Tri X zB @ idle Speed laufen zu lassen, die ist zwar bissl lauter als die Konkurrenz im Idle, nur im Gehäuse wird es natürlich noch leiser rüberkommen wie im Video.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Februar 2014)

Ich sehe zwischen Elpida und Hynix VRAM keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Schaut mal zusätzlich hier, was ein gutes Gehäuse ausmachen kann ComputerBase - YouTube
Primo FTW  Recht interessanter Artikel 6 Grafikkarten in 5 Gehäusen im Test (Seite 14) - ComputerBase
Elpidas neigen öfter zu Blackscreens und sind meist bissl schlechter zu übertakten.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Februar 2014)

@Duvar

Hab natürlich ein Enthoo Primo 
Ist nicht nur das schönste Case, die Lüfter haben auch mit 500 RPM immer noch ordentlich dampf.
Ich bekomm nur einen Black Screen wenn ich die vcore zu tief senke (im Idle mag die Karte keine 0,925).


----------



## Friedhof52 (11. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schaut mal zusätzlich hier, was ein gutes Gehäuse ausmachen kann


 
Was meinste,ist die Temperatur in einem Cm Storm Stryker besser bei ner 290 als z.B bei nem R4 ? (Nur ne Vermutung)


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Ich kanns dir demnächst sagen Friedhof52, habe den Stormtrooper, ist quasi das selbe Gehäuse nur in schwarz.
Jo Ralle, die Lüfter bei deinem Gehäuse solltest du schon auf min laufen lassen, weil @ max werden die zu laut 
Lese gerade in einem englischen Forum das ein Seitenlüfter Wunder wirken soll.
Nachzulesen auf den folgenden Seiten ab hier [TPU] SAPPHIRE Announces the Radeon R9 290X/290 Tri-X Graphics Cards - Page 67
Der Typ hat auch die 2 Videos hochgeladen die ich hier schon geposted hatte.
Hab leider kein Lüfter an der Seite, sondern nur die Standardlüfter vom Gehäuse, also 2 140er in der Front die für Frischluft sorgen, ein 140er hinten und einen 200er oben die raus pusten.
Kann euch demnächst was zu sagen, muss nur leider meine CPU @ stock laufen lassen vermutlich, wenn ich ordentlich Spannung auf die Karte gebe, mein 480W E9 ist leider zu schwach für meine Bedürfnisse


----------



## Splintermen (11. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich kanns dir demnächst sagen Friedhof52, habe den Stormtrooper, ist quasi das selbe Gehäuse nur in schwarz.
> Jo Ralle, die Lüfter bei deinem Gehäuse solltest du schon auf min laufen lassen, weil @ max werden die zu laut
> Lese gerade in einem englischen Forum das ein Seitenlüfter Wunder wirken soll.
> Nachzulesen auf den folgenden Seiten ab hier [TPU] SAPPHIRE Announces the Radeon R9 290X/290 Tri-X Graphics Cards - Page 67
> ...


 
Was haste vor ? Kühlschrank betreiben ?


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Die Karten verbrauchen zu viel wenn du denen Spannung gibst und das Netzteil pfeift dann aus dem letzten Loch, muss ja auch nicht sein.
Ich schätze wenn ich meine CPU mit 1.5V betreibe zum benchen + der Karte 200 mV gebe, wird der Rechner aus gehen, von dem her CPU @ stock + undervolten und dann der GPU alles abverlangen, aber selbst dann wird das Netzteil nahe am Limit laufen, viele unterschätzen den Verbrauch dieser Karten (780 Ti / Hawaii GPU).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Karten verbrauchen zu viel wenn du denen Spannung gibst und das Netzteil pfeift dann aus dem letzten Loch, muss ja auch nicht sein.
> Ich schätze wenn ich meine CPU mit 1.5V betreibe zum benchen + der Karte 200 mV gebe, wird der Rechner aus gehen, von dem her CPU @ stock + undervolten und dann der GPU alles abverlangen, aber selbst dann wird das Netzteil nahe am Limit laufen, viele unterschätzen den Verbrauch dieser Karten (780 Ti / Hawaii GPU).


 
Ich zieh mit meinem i5 2500K @4.2ghz 1,224V und der PCS+ @stock gerade mal 340W bei BF4 
Selbst mit OC sollte dein NT noch reichen. Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Hau mal +200mV drauf und max Powertarget und starte mal Furmark für ne Minute, nur um den Verbrauch dann zu sehen.
Als Bonus kannste noch Prime 95 nebenher laufen lassen 
Danach stell dir vor, deine CPU läuft mit 4.7 GHz @ 1.5V.


----------



## champion88 (11. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hau mal +200mV drauf und max Powertarget und starte mal Furmark für ne Minute, nur um den Verbrauch dann zu sehen.
> Als Bonus kannste noch Prime 95 nebenher laufen lassen


 
Spielst du im Hintergrund mit Prime und Furmark? Also ich zumindest nicht


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Ich auch nicht, nur um zu sehen wie hoch der max Verbrauch sein kann + wenn ich benche, dann mit oben genannten Werten.
Passt grad um dies mal zu prüfen, da er ein Messgerät hat.


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schaut mal diese 2 Vids an:
> 
> Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 overclock/temps test - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
Bin ich irgendwie der einzige dem GPU-Z solche niedrigen Spannungen anzeigt? bei +100 mV habe ich in BF4 unter last ~1,121V. Da ich ein ähnliches Verhalten bei der DUAL-X hatte, empfinde ich das schon recht merkwürdig...


----------



## xxRathalos (11. Februar 2014)

Lohnt sich die 290x PCS+ oder kann man bei der 290 PCS+ bleiben? 
Habe gehört bei gleichem takt ist die 290x sowieso nur 5% oder so schneller......

mfg Ratha


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. Februar 2014)

Das X lohnt sich nicht, dazu sind es nur ca 4%.


----------



## xxRathalos (11. Februar 2014)

Gut, dann wird am Samstag die 290PCS+ abgeholt. Alternate ist nicht weit und hat die auf Lager


----------



## MastaKLINGE (11. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich kanns dir demnächst sagen Friedhof52, habe den Stormtrooper, ist quasi das selbe Gehäuse nur in schwarz. Jo Ralle, die Lüfter bei deinem Gehäuse solltest du schon auf min laufen lassen, weil @ max werden die zu laut  Lese gerade in einem englischen Forum das ein Seitenlüfter Wunder wirken soll. Nachzulesen auf den folgenden Seiten ab hier [TPU] SAPPHIRE Announces the Radeon R9 290X/290 Tri-X Graphics Cards - Page 67 Der Typ hat auch die 2 Videos hochgeladen die ich hier schon geposted hatte. Hab leider kein Lüfter an der Seite, sondern nur die Standardlüfter vom Gehäuse, also 2 140er in der Front die für Frischluft sorgen, ein 140er hinten und einen 200er oben die raus pusten. Kann euch demnächst was zu sagen, muss nur leider meine CPU @ stock laufen lassen vermutlich, wenn ich ordentlich Spannung auf die Karte gebe, mein 480W E9 ist leider zu schwach für meine Bedürfnisse



Moin Moin, bin neu und verfolge diesen Thread schon sehr lange, hab mich für eine MSI r9 290 gaming entschieden, das Ding geht ab, leider genauso wie die Temperatur, 2h BF4 auf Stock ca. 85 grad Tendenz aufwärts @ 55% Lüfter. Hab zwar n headset aber teste dennoch die geräuschentwicklung.
Mein Gehäuse ist n coolermaster, hab auch noch 3 extra Lüfter verbaut front/back/unten. 

Habe mir dann gedacht den leeren seitenplatz, welcher direkt vor der graka ist, für nen extra Lüfter zu nutzen. Ich muss sagen es wirkt wunder, habe alle meine Lüfter im UEFI auf Stufe 5. die graka mit lüfterkurve geregelt. Die läuft momentan  OC @ 1100/1500 wie geschmiert bei 74 grad bei 50% Lüfter. Hab n super Airflow. Lautstärke allgemein angenehm(ohne Headset). VRM gehen auch nicht über 65 Grad. Ist echt der Wahnsinn was so ein seitenlüfter vor der 290 bewirkt. Kann es jedem empfehlen!!!

Peace


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Danke das du es bestätigst, also Leute zack zack, Seitenlüfter anbringen.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Danke das du es bestätigst, also Leute zack zack, Seitenlüfter anbringen.


 
Seitenlüfter einsaugend oder ausblasend?

Oder einfach alle nach dem Prinzip hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte immer Seitenlüfter und Bodenlüfter verschlechtern den Airflow.


----------



## Wiratu (12. Februar 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Mein Gehäuse ist n coolermaster, hab auch noch 3 extra Lüfter verbaut front/back/unten.
> Habe mir dann gedacht den leeren seitenplatz, welcher direkt vor der graka ist, für nen extra Lüfter zu nutzen. Ich muss sagen es wirkt wunder, habe alle meine Lüfter im UEFI auf Stufe 5. die graka mit lüfterkurve geregelt. Die läuft momentan  OC @ 1100/1500 wie geschmiert bei 74 grad bei 50% Lüfter. Hab n super Airflow. Lautstärke allgemein angenehm(ohne Headset). VRM gehen auch nicht über 65 Grad. Ist echt der Wahnsinn was so ein seitenlüfter vor der 290 bewirkt. Kann es jedem empfehlen!!!
> Peace



Solltest Du die Möglichkeit haben, einen Lüfter oben rein zu bauen, wäre das ratsam. Da haut dann nämlich sämtliche heiße Luft nach oben ab. Macht auch ein paar grad aus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hau mal +200mV drauf und max Powertarget und starte mal Furmark für ne Minute, nur um den Verbrauch dann zu sehen.
> Als Bonus kannste noch Prime 95 nebenher laufen lassen
> Danach stell dir vor, deine CPU läuft mit 4.7 GHz @ 1.5V.


 
Mit was kühlst du?

Naja ich werd wohl nicht die Plexiglasscheibe meines 750D zersägen für nen Lüfter 
Habe aber keine Festplattenkäfige  drin. Da kommt die Luft der beiden Frontlüfter auch direkt zur GraKa. Mehr optimieren kann ich eigentlich nicht.
Oder hat noch jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## Schmenki (12. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Bin ich irgendwie der einzige dem GPU-Z solche niedrigen Spannungen anzeigt? bei +100 mV habe ich in BF4 unter last ~1,121V. Da ich ein ähnliches Verhalten bei der DUAL-X hatte, empfinde ich das schon recht merkwürdig...


 
Hattest du nicht ne ASIC von 86%?
Glaube kaum jemand hat so einen hohen ASIC Wert hier und deswegen kommt auch keiner an deiner Spannung ran 

Ich hab einen ASIC von 82% und kann später mal testen wie viel Spannung bei mir drauf ist wenn ich +100mV einstelle.

EDIT: Bei mir liegt ~1,172V an in BF4.


----------



## hwk (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Danach stell dir vor, deine CPU läuft mit 4.7 GHz @ 1.5V.


Deine CPU tut mir echt leid  is aber auch ne Krücke wenn die um Benchstable zu sein 1,5V bei 4,7 GHz braucht ^.-


----------



## MastaKLINGE (12. Februar 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Seitenlüfter einsaugend oder ausblasend?  Oder einfach alle nach dem Prinzip hier: <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=717086"/>  Ich dachte immer Seitenlüfter und Bodenlüfter verschlechtern den Airflow.



Lüfter vor der graka einsaugend  ne der bodenlüfter erfüllt zumindest bei mir seinen kühlenden Zweck...

@ WIRATU 

Ja hatte oben einen ausblasenden drin, hab jetzt aber n noctua nh14, dat passt leider nicht mehr 😁 die Luft entweicht trotzdem über die cd/DVD schächte.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

hwk schrieb:


> Deine CPU tut mir echt leid  is aber auch ne Krücke wenn die um Benchstable zu sein 1,5V bei 4,7 GHz braucht ^.-


 
Du sagst es, ab 4.5 GHz will die extreme Spannungen, hab aber im Cinebench Benchmark 4747 mit 1.39V laufen lassen können 
4.4 GHz läuft aber mit 1.19V.  warum die danach so abdreht. 4,5 mit 1.24 und dann stehe ich vor einer Wand^^
Net jeder hat so ein Glück wie du mit seiner CPU + ich wollte nicht mein Widerrufsrecht nutzen, nur weil die nicht gut geht, hätte ich ja machen können, aber es gibt noch vernünftige Menschen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mit was kühlst du?
> 
> Naja ich werd wohl nicht die Plexiglasscheibe meines 750D zersägen für nen Lüfter
> Habe aber keine Festplattenkäfige  drin. Da kommt die Luft der beiden Frontlüfter auch direkt zur GraKa. Mehr optimieren kann ich eigentlich nicht.
> Oder hat noch jemand nen Tipp?



Ich auch nicht....meine schöne Scheibe vom Fractal  Ne Ne....
Aber denke mein Airflow ist gut. 5x NB Black Silent Pro Pk2 @600u/min. 
2x vorne rein / 2x oben raus / 1x hinten raus blasend . Denke das reicht oder ?


----------



## hwk (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> ich wollte nicht mein Widerrufsrecht nutzen, nur weil die nicht gut geht, hätte ich ja machen können, aber es gibt noch vernünftige Menschen



Hab ich auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Ach sry falls es falsch rüber gekommen ist, war natürlich keine Andeutung, dass du das vllt gemacht hast oder so.
Warst halt lucky, du alter Lucky Luke


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ach sry falls es falsch rüber gekommen ist, war natürlich keine Andeutung, dass du das vllt gemacht hast oder so.
> Warst halt lucky, du alter Lucky Luke


 
Was hast du für nen CPU-Kühler?


----------



## Deimos (12. Februar 2014)

xxRathalos schrieb:


> Habe gehört bei gleichem takt ist die 290x sowieso nur 5% oder so schneller......


Wird teilweise seitenweise so runtergebetet, ist aber imo eine Pauschalaussage, die gemittelt über Auflösungen und verschiedene Spiele manchmal hinkommen mag, aber eben nur ein Mittelwert ist. 

In Settings, wo die Leistung wirklich gebraucht wird, kann man bei stabilem Takt (wofür wohl die meisten User hier sorgen dürften...) mit 10% Mehrleistung rechnen.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was hast du für nen CPU-Kühler?


 
Macho 
Hab meine CPU jedoch geköpft und fein mit Gelid Extreme massiert.
Hatte max 1.52V anliegen joa (nur zum testen), werde aber net mehr als 1.4V geben beim benchen, wollte dennoch mal die Werte wissen, falls du ein Messgerät hast.




Deimos schrieb:


> Wird teilweise seitenweise so runtergebetet, ist aber imo eine Pauschalaussage, die gemittelt über Auflösungen und verschiedene Spiele manchmal hinkommen mag, aber eben nur ein Mittelwert ist.
> 
> In Settings, wo die Leistung wirklich gebraucht wird, kann man bei stabilem Takt (wofür wohl die meisten User hier sorgen dürften...) mit 10% Mehrleistung rechnen.


 

Kommt doch in etwa so hin wenn du dir mal die Ergebnisse anschaust in den verschiedenen Spielen Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test
Also mit dem ubermode vergleichen hier.


----------



## rob-man (12. Februar 2014)

Also ich bin seit gestern auch stolzer besitzer einer 290X Tri-X, geiles Teil! 
Hab Sie in nem NZXT Phantom Case mit 200mm Seitenlüfter.

Hab die Karte gleich auf 1104Mhz Chip Takt (alles drüber resultiert sich mit Artefakten im Valley Benchmark)
und 1590Mhz Speichertakt übertaktet.

Diese Taktraten hält sie konstant bei maximalen 74°C @ 100% Auslastung.

Hab gelesen, dass bei der Karte kein Uber Mode existiert, jedoch ein normales und ein UEFI Bios.
Im UEFI mode ist der Windows Start schneller, ist das richtig? Dabei zeigt der Schalter Richtung
PCI Stromanschlüsse?


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Das ist richtig mit dem UEFI Mode, musst das halt im Bios um/einstellen dann ggf.
Ich schätze es ist die Stellung Richtung Stromanschlüsse, sicher in ich mir da nicht.


----------



## mrtvu (12. Februar 2014)

Für mein nächstes System kommt eine R9 290 oder 290X in Frage. Der einzige Hacken ist zur Zeit der Preis/die Größe und der Verbrauch. Alle sehr hoch!

Also warte ich noch ab...


----------



## drspeed (12. Februar 2014)

rob-man schrieb:


> Also ich bin seit gestern auch stolzer besitzer einer 290X Tri-X, geiles Teil!
> Hab Sie in nem NZXT Phantom Case mit 200mm Seitenlüfter.
> 
> Hab die Karte gleich auf 1104Mhz Chip Takt (alles drüber resultiert sich mit Artefakten im Valley Benchmark)
> ...




Moin ich habe seit gestern auch die tri-x mir ist aufgefallen das die Auslastung mitten Spiel oft auf 0 %geht .
Ist das so normal?


----------



## IDempiree (12. Februar 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Für mein nächstes System kommt eine R9 290 oder 290X in Frage. Der einzige Hacken ist zur Zeit der Preis/die Größe und der Verbrauch. Alle sehr hoch!
> 
> Also warte ich noch ab...


 
kleiner wird sie wohl nicht werden, der verbrauch ist wohl recht hoch - stimmt aber der preis ist doch nun wirklich mehr als angemessen für eine high end grafikkarte. c.O


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> kleiner wird sie wohl nicht werden, der verbrauch ist wohl recht hoch - stimmt aber der preis ist doch nun wirklich mehr als angemessen für eine high end grafikkarte. c.O



schickes Gehäuse und Lüfter  hast einen guten Geschmack


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Februar 2014)

So hoch ist der Verbrauch auch wieder nicht.
Aber nun brauch ich etwas Hilfe, bei Vsync ist mir aufgefallen das die Auslastung der GPU ständig kurz auf 100% geht und wieder fällt, dementsprechend schwankt auch die Vcore. Wie unterbindet man dieses Verhalten?


----------



## IDempiree (12. Februar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> So hoch ist der Verbrauch auch wieder nicht.
> Aber nun brauch ich etwas Hilfe, bei Vsync ist mir aufgefallen das die Auslastung der GPU ständig kurz auf 100% geht und wieder fällt, dementsprechend schwankt auch die Vcore. Wie unterbindet man dieses Verhalten?


 
Das Verhalten kann ich nicht bestätigen bei meiner msi r9 290x gaming. also wenn ich zum beispiel bf4 ohne vsync spiele dann dreht meine karte natürlich so hoch wie sie kann und ich kann stunden ohne übertakten die angegebenen 1030Mhz zum zocken genießen. natürlich dreht der lüfter auch bis 50-55% auf.

schalte ich vsync ein habe ebenfalls stabile werte, konstante 60fps und die karte hat weniger verbrauch, auslastung, hitze und lautstärke aber konstant und gleichmäßig. also ich nutze imo fast nur vsync zum zocken, ist angenehm.


----------



## kaisims (12. Februar 2014)

Was macht der Schalter bei der Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ ?


----------



## IDempiree (12. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> schickes Gehäuse und Lüfter  hast einen guten Geschmack



 danke, kann ich zurückgeben das kompliment! hast du deine lüfter an der "lüftersteuerung" hängen? weiß gar net was meine an upm haben... beim surfen etc hab ich sie immer auf 5V und beim zocken dann auf 7V.


----------



## IDempiree (12. Februar 2014)

kaisims schrieb:


> Was macht der Schalter bei der Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ ?


 
Das Bios umschlaten von quiet auf ueber... legacy auf uefi

keine beschreibung bei der karte dabei gewesen?


----------



## Deimos (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kommt doch in etwa so hin wenn du dir mal die Ergebnisse anschaust in den verschiedenen Spielen Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test
> Also mit dem ubermode vergleichen hier.


Ich seh da vor allem, dass in höheren Auflösungen die X der Non-X rund 10% voraus hat, ebenso wie auf CB und PCGH. Mit der Sapphire OC kannst du ja nicht vergleichen, weil eben mit OC, Custom-Kühlung, etc. Das 10%-Mehr an Shader-ALUs auf der X schlägt im GPU-Limit eigentlich ganz gut durch.

Die 290 behält natürlich das bessere Preisgefüge, aber man sollte den vorhandenen Leistungsvorsprung gerade bei High-end-Karten nicht einfach abtun, indem man gemittelte Werte in F-HD nimmt...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Das Bios umschlaten von quiet auf ueber... legacy auf uefi
> 
> keine beschreibung bei der karte dabei gewesen?


 
Nein. Ich glaube bei der Karte gibts keinen Unterschied zwischen den BIOS


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> danke, kann ich zurückgeben das kompliment! hast du deine lüfter an der "lüftersteuerung" hängen? weiß gar net was meine an upm haben... beim surfen etc hab ich sie immer auf 5V und beim zocken dann auf 7V.



Danke jo Zalmann Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ich seh da vor allem, dass in höheren Auflösungen die X der Non-X rund 10% voraus hat, ebenso wie auf CB und PCGH. Mit der Sapphire OC kannst du ja nicht vergleichen, weil eben mit OC, Custom-Kühlung, etc. Das 10%-Mehr an Shader-ALUs auf der X schlägt im GPU-Limit eigentlich ganz gut durch.
> 
> Die 290 behält natürlich das bessere Preisgefüge, aber man sollte den vorhandenen Leistungsvorsprung gerade bei High-end-Karten nicht einfach abtun, indem man gemittelte Werte in F-HD nimmt...


 
Hmm  wo du schaust, aber ich sehe da in so gut wie keinem Szenario 10% Unterschied, einzig bei BF4 in einem Szenario scheint was net zu stimmen und glaub bei TR. 
Meistens werden die 4-5% Unterschied gehalten in allen Auflösungen. Habe halt die tri X genommen, weil es von den Taktraten her sehr nahe am Ubermode der 290X ist, sprich auf selbem Takt (ausser Mem bissl höher bei der Tri X)
Nur auch wenn es wirklich überall 10% wären, wären 100-150€ es in meinen Augen nicht wert, aber wie gesagt meist sind es nur 4-5% Unterschied.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hmm  wo du schaust, aber ich sehe da in so gut wie keinem Szenario 10% Unterschied, einzig bei BF4 in einem Szenario scheint was net zu stimmen und glaub bei TR.
> Meistens werden die 4-5% Unterschied gehalten in allen Auflösungen. Habe halt die tri X genommen, weil es von den Taktraten her sehr nahe am Ubermode der 290X ist, sprich auf selbem Takt (ausser Mem bissl höher bei der Tri X)
> Nur auch wenn es wirklich überall 10% wären, wären 100-150€ es in meinen Augen nicht wert, aber wie gesagt meist sind es nur 4-5% Unterschied.



 So siehts aus


----------



## drspeed (12. Februar 2014)

Ich habe gestern mal mit meinen Kumpel meine Karte mit seiner in BF4 verglichen.
Ich mit der r9 290x Tri-x gegen seiner GTX 780.Er hatte bei gleicher Einstellung knapp die Nase vorne.Habe gestern Abend auch nochmal den Mantle Probiert selbst damit
liege ich mit Ihn auf ein fast gleichen Wert.Ich habe manchmal auch das das Bild ganz kurz stehen bleibt so als würde man einen Speicherpunkt haben.Das gleiche auch bei 
Arma 3.Hat das von euch auch schon jemand beobachten können?


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Nimm lieber den alten 13.2 Treiber, der Mantle Treiber ist noch bissl buggy.


----------



## Deimos (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hmm  wo du schaust, aber ich sehe da in so gut wie keinem Szenario 10% Unterschied, einzig bei BF4 in einem Szenario scheint was net zu stimmen und glaub bei TR.
> Meistens werden die 4-5% Unterschied gehalten in allen Auflösungen. Habe halt die tri X genommen, weil es von den Taktraten her sehr nahe am Ubermode der 290X ist, sprich auf selbem Takt (ausser Mem bissl höher bei der Tri X)
> Nur auch wenn es wirklich überall 10% wären, wären 100-150€ es in meinen Augen nicht wert, aber wie gesagt meist sind es nur 4-5% Unterschied.


 
Von P/L habe ich nicht gesprochen, sondern nur von der Leistung und da ist Tri-X vs. 290x-Ref. nunmal ein Äpfel-Birnen-Vergleich, da es sich bei der einen um ein OC-Modell handelt und bei der anderen nicht (mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Preisdifferenz Tri-X vs. 290x Reference nicht annähernd 100-150 EUR beträgt...).

Die Pauschalaussage, die hier herumgeistert, dass zwischen 290 und 290x nur 5% Leistungsunterschied liegen, stimmt so einfach nicht.


----------



## drspeed (12. Februar 2014)

Ist das der 13.12 oder gibt es noch einen 13.2?


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Von P/L habe ich nicht gesprochen, sondern nur von der Leistung und da ist Tri-X vs. 290x-Ref. nunmal ein Äpfel-Birnen-Vergleich, da es sich bei der einen um ein OC-Modell handelt und bei der anderen nicht (mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Preisdifferenz Tri-X vs. 290x Reference nicht annähernd 100-150 EUR beträgt...).
> 
> Die Pauschalaussage, die hier herumgeistert, dass zwischen 290 und 290x nur 5% Leistungsunterschied liegen, stimmt so einfach nicht.


 
Dann vergleiche halt die 290X Tri X mit der 290 Tri X auf selbem Takt, hier zB Gaming-Perfomance - AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der lang erwarteten Board-Partner-Karten (Update)
Ist zwar nicht auf selbem Takt, sondern die X Version ist höher getaktet, nur da siehste auch wie es dann ausschaut.
Es bleibt dabei  8% Unterschied, aber nur weil die X Version einen höheren Coreclock hat...


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe eine 290 non und eine 290X (beide laufen im CrossFire) pauschal 5% stimmt wirklich nicht.
Bei Crysis 3 ist der Unterschied knapp 12%, bei BF4 sind es 8% und bei Far Cry 3 sind es 10%. Gemessen immer mit gleichen Takt. Im Valley Benchmark sind es dagegen nur 5%, der Benchmark dürft nicht besonders auf die Shader gehen. Oder anders gesagt, wenn die 290 mit 1100 läuft dann ist der Unterschied gleich Null.

Rein Rechnerisch müsste der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten bei 15% liegen, wenn alles zum tragen kommt. Nur Games die wirklich von der enormen Shaderleistung Gebrauch sind selten.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine 290 non und eine 290X (beide laufen im CrossFire) pauschal 5% stimmt wirklich nicht.
> Bei Crysis 3 ist der Unterschied knapp 12%, bei BF4 sind es 8% und bei Far Cry 3 sind es 10%. Gemessen immer mit gleichen Takt. Im Valley Benchmark sind es dagegen nur 5%, der Benchmark dürft nicht besonders auf die Shader gehen. Oder anders gesagt, wenn die 290 mit 1100 läuft dann ist der Unterschied gleich Null.
> 
> Rein Rechnerisch müsste der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten bei 15% liegen, wenn alles zum tragen kommt. Nur Games die wirklich von der enormen Shaderleistung Gebrauch sind selten.


 
Kann dir ein Dutzend Tests zeigen, die diese Aussage widerlegen. Ist ja auch egal nun, groß ist der Unterschied auf jeden Fall nicht, egal wie man es dreht und wendet.
Kommt auf die Settings / Hardware etc an und im Durchschnitt sind es halt 4-5% @ max Settings.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Februar 2014)

Dass der Unterschied groß ist behaupte ich ja nicht.
Nur ein Unterschied ist vorhanden und pauschal 5% stimmt halt nicht. Aber ist ja auch egal, die 290X ist den Preis nicht wert aber ich habe meine für 420€ bekommen. Das passt dann schon


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Na pauschal 10% stimmt aber auch net, was nu?^^
5% kommt schon hin, sehr selten mag es vllt zu anderen Resultaten kommen.
Vergleiche mal diese beiden Links, setze sie nebeneinander:

Crysis 3 Vergleich
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC im Test

Testsystem ist gleich, einziger Unterschied ist, dass bei dem 290 Test Windows 8.1 zum Einsatz kommt und beim 290X Test Windows 8.
Lasst uns bitte dieses Thema beenden, ich will die ganze Zeit was anderes erzählen^^

Also ich habe mir mal die Power Limits der verschiedenen Bios angeschaut.
Power Limit Asus 290X Bios = 415W ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II OC 4 GB Review | techPowerUp
Bei Sapphire 290X Tri X = 320W Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC 4 GB Review | techPowerUp

Wer es also Wissen will, sollte wohl das Asus Bios bevorzugen.


----------



## frittler (12. Februar 2014)

So ich habe mir jetzt auch eine PCS+ gekauft und war anfangs doch sehr erschrocken von den Lüfterdrehzahlen 

Ich habe daraufhin -70mV Undervolting betrieben und das Powertunelimit auf +50% gestellt.
Den Takt habe ich auf 1Ghz runtergetaktet und die Lüfterkurve selst eingestellt, während Furmark.

Das Resultat bei Crysis 3:
-72°C
-50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit
-Der Takt wird gehalten

Also wenn man es in Erwähgung zieht sich eine R9 290 zu holen ist die PCS+ schon ein sehr guter Kanidat!


Zudem kann ich die Probleme mit dem aktuellen Beta Treiber nicht bestätigen.


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (12. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist das voltage Regler ding i.wie nicht benutzbar :/     PCs +


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Was wie wo nutzt du denn?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Februar 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> So ich habe mir jetzt auch eine PCS+ gekauft und war anfangs doch sehr erschrocken von den Lüfterdrehzahlen
> 
> Ich habe daraufhin -70mV Undervolting betrieben und das Powertunelimit auf +50% gestellt.
> Den Takt habe ich auf 1Ghz runtergetaktet und die Lüfterkurve selst eingestellt, während Furmark.
> ...



Welcher Speicher ist verbaut ?


----------



## IDempiree (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar... meine 290X ist schneller als jede 290 mindestens 10%


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Duvar... meine 290X ist schneller als jede 290 mindestens 10%


 
http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/conup.gif

http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/good-job.gif

http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/conana_approves.gif


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (12. Februar 2014)

MSI aftervurner


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2014)

10% crank shit. Hast du dich im Luxx beraten lassen?


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> MSI aftervurner


 
Hoffe die Beta 18, geh unter Einstellungen setz die Haken richtig, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn^^


----------



## frittler (12. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte mir erst fast ne GTX 780Ti gekauft weil die kühler ist 
Also....

Naja die 290 ist einfach von der P/L gut und wenn man halt das beste haben will geht nichts an der 290x vorbei!

Wenn man aber auf P/L setzt und trotzdem gute Leistung ist die 290 der Favorite ganz einfach


----------



## xxRathalos (12. Februar 2014)

Da hab ich mit einer Frage ja mal was losgetreten.......


Hab jetzt die 290PCS+ bestellt, hole Sie am Samstagmittag ab.
Nochmal zur Kontrolle was ich speziell testen sollte wenn die Karte kommt:

- Welcher Speicher ist verbaut
- Hält die Karte ihren Takt unter Volllast
- Temps

sonst noch was?

mfg Ratha


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

OC Potential / undervolt Potential könntest du optional testen.
Eine Custom Lüfterkurve erstellen und joa das wars im großen und ganzen.
Temps etc prüfen unter Last usw


----------



## NiCo-pc (12. Februar 2014)

Haue ich den MSI AB einfach runter, wenn meine Sappihre kommt, oder lass ich den druf?


----------



## Deimos (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kann dir ein Dutzend Tests zeigen, die diese Aussage widerlegen. Ist ja auch egal nun, groß ist der Unterschied auf jeden Fall nicht, egal wie man es dreht und wendet.
> Kommt auf die Settings / Hardware etc an und im Durchschnitt sind es halt 4-5% @ max Settings.


Ralle@ (der einen Direktvergleich bei sich zu Hause hat) sagts ja eigentlich und die Benchmarks im Netz ebenso wie der PCGH-Leistungsindex ja auch - natürlich nicht, wenn man gurkige F-HD-Benches mit Skyrim und 130 FPS im CPU-Limit als Beispiel heranzieht. 
Nur weils aktuell bei F-HD-Auflösung spieleabhängig nicht mehr als 5% ausmacht, heisst das nicht, dass die Karten in jeder Auflösung dasselbe Verhalten zeigen.

Wegen der seltsamen OT-Diskussion: das Ganze ist doch ziemlich emotionslos und zudem n Laberthread. Alles ok also.


----------



## frittler (12. Februar 2014)

@ NiCo-pc: Beta 18 drauf machen und sonst ist der AB schon ein muss wenn man seine Grafikkarte manuell einstellen will

@xxRathalos: Eigentlich hast du dann alles. Aber stell die Lüfterkurve ein das ist ein muss!
                     Zudem wird die Karte ihren Takt nicht halten können => mindest +20% im Powertune
                     Ja sonst ist Undervolting immer ganz nett muss aber nicht, je nachdem wie sicher man sich ist mit dem was man macht.
                     Wenn du möchtest schicke ich dir gerne per Pn Bilder von meinem Setup


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ralle@ (der einen Direktvergleich bei sich zu Hause hat) sagts ja eigentlich und die Benchmarks im Netz ebenso wie der PCGH-Leistungsindex ja auch - natürlich nicht, wenn man gurkige F-HD-Benches mit Skyrim und 130 FPS im CPU-Limit als Beispiel heranzieht.
> Nur weils aktuell bei F-HD-Auflösung spieleabhängig nicht mehr als 5% ausmacht, heisst das nicht, dass die Karten in jeder Auflösung dasselbe Verhalten zeigen.
> 
> Wegen der seltsamen OT-Diskussion: das Ganze ist doch ziemlich emotionslos und zudem n Laberthread. Alles ok also.


 
Hmm du sagtest doch bei CB sind es auch mehr als 4%...
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Tests in höherer Auflösung so wie von dir angesprochen, schauen wir mal:

BF4 0,3 FPS Unterschied (1%)
Crysis 3 0.3 FPS Unterschied (1%)
Bioshock 1,1 FPS Unterschied (2%)
Grid 2 5,7 FPS Unterschied (7%)
Metro LL 2,6 FPS Unterschied (6%)


Auszug aus dem CB Fazit:

*Mit dem erhöhten GPU-Takt auf das Niveau der Radeon R9 290X hievt sich die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC so über die 290X im Quiet-Modus und schlägt mit hauchdünnem Vorsprung gar die Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti im Referenzdesign. Die Asus Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC wird um fünf Prozent verfehlt.*

ASUS R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05C0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wo sind die Benchmarks von denen du sprichst im Netz? Poste die mal bitte, habe dir jetzt schon einige geposted, in welchen deine Aussagen einfach widerlegt werden.

Hier ein weiterer scroll runter Ohne X-Faktor: AMD Radeon R9 290 - Hawaii Pro im Test - R9 290: Gestern und Heute (Seite 3) - HT4U.net

Noch einer, aber Achtung, da ist die 290 nur mit 947 MHz betaktet und die 290X mit 1000 MHz Radeon R9 290/290X review • Reviews • Eurogamer.net


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> ironie ist des weisen mannes untergang, stimmt´s? aber davon abgesehen... alles nur hater die 290er besitzer, wenn man einfach nicht genug geld auf tasche hat sollte man auch dazu stehen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich wollte mir auch erst die 290X holen. Habe dann aber Vernunft walten lassen  Die hat mich nur 369€ gekostet.

Zum Thema Osten brauchst mich nicht locken. Bei uns ist auch nicht alles schlecht 

Wir wollen ja keinen bekehren. Wir wollen den Leuten nur den Tipp geben, dass die 4-10% auch keine Berge mehr versetzen und für 4k sind die Karten auch nur mal zum "schnuppern" da. Denn auch DisplayPort unterstützt zur Zeit nur 4k@30Hz soweit ich informiert bin.

Aber ich will mich ja nicht beschweren als Ossi.
Bin ja eh ne arme Sau. Und bis ich mal nen 4k Screen habe, gabs schon wieder ne Mauer 

*ironie off*


----------



## Schmenki (12. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber ich will mich ja nicht beschweren als Ossi.
> Bin ja eh ne arme Sau. Und bis ich mal nen 4k Screen habe, gabs schon wieder ne Mauer
> 
> *ironie off*



Haha. You Made my day.
Ich habe nichts gegen Ossis. Vor allem nicht gegen die Mädels von da


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Februar 2014)

Ach das Thema wie viel schneller ist man mit X kann man doch schwer mit Spielebenchmarks herausfinden. Ich habe mir die X gekauft weil ich keine Lust auf eine NV 780ti mit nur 3GB RAM habe für den Preis. Hätte die TI 6GB dann hätte ich jetzt eine 780TI im Gehäuse. Eigentlich hätte mir auch eine ohne X gereicht aber ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen.

Ich werde jetzt mal meine Karte mit Crysis3 und 1200 MHz bei +100 mv testen, mal sehen ob das auch spiele tauglich ist. Werde dabei auch mal die Spannung im Auge behalten. 

Ach ja wie ermittelt ihr eure Spannung über GPU-Z nehmt ihr den min oder max Wert?


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Februar 2014)

Mich würde ja mal so der Stromverbrauch des(einiger) gesammt Systems(e) mit ner 290 oder 290X interessieren, am besten bei BF4 in FHD(rest egal).

Ich liege mit meinem i7-3770K@4,5GHz, Z77 Brett, 1xHDD+SSD, Waküpumpe, 10Lüfter+Lüftersteuerung, 850W NT(80+ Bronze) und einer HD7970GE(1,1GHz) in BF4(FHD) 
bei durchschnittlichen 300W ohne Vsync und bei 230W mit Vsync (60Hz Monitor). 
[nur das Sys alleine + Eingabegeräte natürlich]


----------



## frittler (12. Februar 2014)

Auch wenn ich nochmal vom Thema abweiche, muss ich doch ganz ehrlich sagen, dass solche Kommentare wie vorhin einfach nicht angebracht sind, da diese den fachlichen Wert eines Forums immenz zunichte machen.

Ich verweise einfach mal auf den Text von Daniel Kehlmann "Ein Beitrag zur Debatte".



Ich habe auch einen 3770k, ein Z77 Board von Gigabyte, eine 500GB HDD+120GB SSD, ein Ms-Tech Vertigo 620W (80+) und eine R9 290PCS+ 
Mit dem System liege ich zwischen 350W und 400W (Last), je nachdem was wie man das System in die Vollast treibt.


----------



## LaMort (12. Februar 2014)

So, nachdem ich jetzt genügend Wochen gehirnt habe, ist die 290 Tri-X auf dem Weg. Und das auch noch zu einem vertretbaren Preis. 
Mal sehen welcher Speicher verbaut ist und ob ich nach Jahren Nvidia mit AMD klarkomme.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

LaMort schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich jetzt genügend Wochen gehirnt habe, ist die 290 Tri-X auf dem Weg. Und das auch noch zu einem vertretbaren Preis.
> Mal sehen welcher Speicher verbaut ist und ob ich nach Jahren Nvidia mit AMD klarkomme.


 
Meine sollte auch morgen da sein, mal schauen was wirklich in ihr steckt. Schade das die mit BF4 daher kommt, hätte lieber ein anderes Game^^


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meine sollte auch morgen da sein, mal schauen was wirklich in ihr steckt. Schade das die mit BF4 daher kommt, hätte lieber ein anderes Game^^



Kannst es ja mir geben  Inkl. Schmerzensgeld für die Bugs versteht sich 

Berichte bitte mal, Schwanke immer noch zwischen MSI 770/ Sapphire 290


----------



## Deimos (12. Februar 2014)

@Duvar

Irgendwie scheinen wir aneinander vorbeizureden. Referenz 290x vs. Referenz 290 sind nicht 5% Performanceunterschied im reinen GPU-Limit, das zeigen doch deine Links selbst schon ganz gut. 
Dass eine OC 290 mit besserer Kühlung an eine Ref 290x rankommt, ist imo wirklich kein Wunder und ähnliche Verhältnisse sind bei praktisch jeder Grafikkartengeneration der Fall - nicht anders auch bei der Konkurrenz um GK110...



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja keinen bekehren. Wir wollen den Leuten nur den Tipp geben, dass die 4-10% auch keine Berge mehr versetzen und für 4k sind die Karten auch nur mal zum "schnuppern" da. Denn auch DisplayPort unterstützt zur Zeit nur 4k@30Hz soweit ich informiert bin.


 Natürlich versetzen die 4-10% keine Berge. Letztlich sinds aber High-end-Karten und die 10% mehr Rohleistung schlagen sich nunmal settingabhängig nieder. Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum man das wegdiskutieren will, GERADE weil es High-end-Karten sind .


----------



## CL4P-TP (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meine sollte auch morgen da sein, mal schauen was wirklich in ihr steckt. Schade das die mit BF4 daher kommt, hätte lieber ein anderes Game^^



Am 27. kommt Garden Warfare und am 28. Thief  Sind ja nur ein 2 Wochen und ein paar zerquetschte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> @Duvar
> 
> Irgendwie scheinen wir aneinander vorbeizureden. Referenz 290x vs. Referenz 290 sind nicht 5% Performanceunterschied im reinen GPU-Limit, das zeigen doch deine Links selbst schon ganz gut.
> Dass eine OC 290 mit besserer Kühlung an eine Ref 290x rankommt, ist imo wirklich kein Wunder und ähnliche Verhältnisse sind bei praktisch jeder Grafikkartengeneration der Fall - nicht anders auch bei der Konkurrenz um GK110...
> ...


 
Will das auch garnicht klein reden. Aber manche leute denken halt sonst was. Wir wollen ja nur Tipps geben. Und wer sich eine X holt ist ja auch kein Unding. Man kann ja sachlich hier diskutieren. Aber manche (jeder weiß denke ich mal) bringen hier ein Unrat an Argumenten rein, der schon beim lesen für Kopfgreifen sorgt.

So jetzt mal was zum Verbrauch.

BF4 1080p maxed out ohne V-sync mit 4,2ghz @1,224V CPU (System in Signatur) verbraucht nur mein PC *~320Watt*
Finde diesen Wert voll in Ordnung.


----------



## drspeed (12. Februar 2014)

Habt Ihr mal einen Tipp für mich wie(womit) man den Verbrauch an besten testen kann.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

@ Deimos: Es ging aber um folgendes http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-248.html#post6153385
Wir sprachen davon, wenn sie taktnormiert sind, sprich auf selbem Takt laufen, da ist wirklich meist Null Unterschied, zu mal ich beobachtet habe, dass man die meisten 290er bissl höher takten kann wie die 290X.
Es wäre meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht korrekt so viel mehr zu zahlen für nichts und wieder nichts.
Selbst wenn es 10% wären, wäre es nur im 55 FPS Bereich vs rund 60 FPS vllt dafür da um sein gewissen zu beruhigen.

Schau mal selbst bei 10% hätten wir.

40 vs 44
30 vs 33
20 vs 22
50 vs 55
60 vs 66
70 vs 77
80 vs 88
90 vs 99
100 vs 110

Es lohnt sich also definitiv nicht und wer sagt das es sich lohnt, dem kann ich das einfach nicht abkaufen, aber wie gesagt auf selbem Takt ist es ja nicht so, sondern lediglich ~4%.

20 vs 20,8
30 vs 31,2
40 vs 41,6
50 vs 52
60 vs 62,4
70 vs 72,8
80 vs 83,2
90 vs 93,6
100 vs 104

Wie schon erwähnt, meinen Beobachtungen nach zu urteilen, gehen die 290er besser ab ( ticken mehr OC Potential), somit landet man gleich auf, wobei man ist ja auch so schon so gut wie gleichauf.
Für mich ist die X Version eine Verarsche, ganz ehrlich und total überflüssig.

Die Leute vergleichen halt die Customdesigns der 290X welche mit rund 1050 MHz laufen, deren Speicher leicht übertaktet ist mit der 290 Referenz, welche nur auf 947 MHz gesetzt wurde und dann sieht man natürlich auch einen extremen Unterschied, denn 100 MHz mehr sind rund 10% mehr Leistung, die sich meistens auch in 10% mehr FPS umwandeln lassen 1 zu 1.

Ich wünschte die 290X wäre tatsächlich besser, dann hätte ich mir die geholt, nur ist dies einfach nur Bauernfängerei und Abzocke, so leid es mir auch tut.
Keiner muss meine Meinung teilen, die meisten zahlen den Aufpreis meist für ihr Gewissen, aber man muss auch mal die Fakten sehen und mal darüber nachdenken.
Es kann sich natürlich von mir aus jeder hier eine 290X holen, ich empfehle es nur nicht und wenn ich schon rund 550€ für eine 290X Tri X zahle, dann kauf ich mir gleich eine 780 Ti für 579€, denn die ist schon ein zacken stärker, wenn man die bissl übertaktet und mit ca 1250 MHz boosten lässt. Um die zu knacken bzw gleich zu ziehen, müsste man eine 290 schon mit 1300-1350MHz laufen lassen, blöd nur dass die meisten 290er nur 1150-1200MHz mitmachen Gamestable.
Der Unterschied zu der 780 Ti ist aber auch net groß, die wird dann halt 10-15% schneller sein und auch dort ist es nicht wert 200€+ mehr zu zahlen dafür ABER eher wert als der Kauf der 290X.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Februar 2014)

So habe gerade den letzen Part von Crysis 3 durchgespielt mit GPU 1200 MHz / VRAM 1350 MHZ @+100 mv. Hatte keine Fehler alles perfekt die Temps waren auch sehr gut (GPU 41°C - VRM 1 50°C - VRM 2 30°C) 
Die Spannung war bei ~1,224 V. Das sind 50 MHz mehr als mit dem Stock-Kühler.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Ach das Thema wie viel schneller ist man mit X kann man doch schwer mit Spielebenchmarks herausfinden. Ich habe mir die X gekauft weil ich keine Lust auf eine NV 780ti mit nur 3GB RAM habe für den Preis. Hätte die TI 6GB dann hätte ich jetzt eine 780TI im Gehäuse. Eigentlich hätte mir auch eine ohne X gereicht aber ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen.
> 
> Ich werde jetzt mal meine Karte mit Crysis3 und 1200 MHz bei +100 mv testen, mal sehen ob das auch spiele tauglich ist. Werde dabei auch mal die Spannung im Auge behalten.
> 
> Ach ja wie ermittelt ihr eure Spannung über GPU-Z nehmt ihr den min oder max Wert?



Natürlich den min wert


----------



## frittler (12. Februar 2014)

Hab mal ne andere Frage.

Meine Karte hält bei Crysis 3 ihren Takt 1Ghz, aber bei Dota ist die wie wild am rumspringen liegt es vllt einfach nur daran, dass die Karte lediglich eine Auslastung von 40% hat, obwohl ich schon die PCI-E Einstellungen geändert habe im Energiesparplan


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Natürlich den min wert



Dann hatte ich gerade bei Crysis ne Spannung von 1,047V ...  hehehe 

Hey Duvar and deimos!  Wenn ihr wollt kann ich ja mal meine Karte einmal mit X und ohne X durch den Firestrike Extreme schicken und euch genau sagen wie groß der Unterschied ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> Hab mal ne andere Frage.
> 
> Meine Karte hält bei Crysis 3 ihren Takt 1Ghz, aber bei Dota ist die wie wild am rumspringen liegt es vllt einfach nur daran, dass die Karte lediglich eine Auslastung von 40% hat, obwohl ich schon die PCI-E Einstellungen geändert habe im Energiesparplan


 
Ja. Kommt immer aufs Spiel drauf an. Bsp. STALKER CoP (ungemoddet) schwankt der Takt auch permanent. Mit Misery-Mod läuft die Karte auf hochturen.
Ist ganz normal.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Brauchste net stimpi, im netz gibt es genug Tests und Werte dazu.
Du solltest lieber den max Spannungswert beobachten, min ist net so wichtig, schauen wo die Spannungsspitzen liegen und dann kannste mal schauen was so im Durchschnitt (AVG) anliegt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich gerade bei Crysis ne Spannung von 1,047V ...  hehehe
> 
> Hey Duvar and deimos!  Wenn ihr wollt kann ich ja mal meine Karte einmal mit X und ohne X durch den Firestrike Extreme schicken und euch genau sagen wie groß der Unterschied ist.



Am besten du loggst mit gpuz mit. Dann kannste dir genau an gucken welche Spannung durchschnittlich anliegt


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Februar 2014)

Die Spannung beim Spielen war bei exakt 1,224 V. Die Maximale Spannung habe ich immer dann anliegen wenn ich im AF die Spannung einstelle für 0,025 sec aber sonst nie.


----------



## LaMort (12. Februar 2014)

> Berichte bitte mal, Schwanke immer noch zwischen MSI 770/ Sapphire 290



Bis vor Jahresende war die 770 auch in meinem Fokus. Aber die Neuanschaffung erfolgt bei mir aus zwei Gründen: Die nächsten zwei Jahre auf hohen Einstellungen spielen (evtl. nach einem Jahr mit Abstrichen bei Schatten und Super Sampling) und Star Citizen. 
Und bei der 770 hatte ich dann doch Sorge, daß sie in einem Jahr nur noch Mittelklasse und in zwei Jahren auf dem Niveau meiner 560TI von heute ist. Und für Star Citizen hätte ich auf einem Monitor bei Full-HD gerne ein zumindest größtenteils prächtiges Ergebnnis.


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (12. Februar 2014)

Was hat das mit sachsen zu tun das wir ne 290 non x haben?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit sachsen zu tun das wir ne 290 non x haben?


 
Schon ok. Er wollte lustig sein.
Vielleicht dachte er, dass bei uns nur nonX verkauft werden und die X-Veraion Westware ist


----------



## Desscher-Audi-S8 (12. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Schon ok. Er wollte lustig sein.
> Vielleicht dachte er, dass bei uns nur nonX verkauft werden und die X-Veraion Westware ist



Ich hab nich gelacht  hab ich halt nur ne non x dafür fahr ich mit meinem s8 de pakete von MF von der post holen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Februar 2014)

LaMort schrieb:


> Bis vor Jahresende war die 770 auch in meinem Fokus. Aber die Neuanschaffung erfolgt bei mir aus zwei Gründen: Die nächsten zwei Jahre auf hohen Einstellungen spielen (evtl. nach einem Jahr mit Abstrichen bei Schatten und Super Sampling) und Star Citizen.
> Und bei der 770 hatte ich dann doch Sorge, daß sie in einem Jahr nur noch Mittelklasse und in zwei Jahren auf dem Niveau meiner 560TI von heute ist. Und für Star Citizen hätte ich auf einem Monitor bei Full-HD gerne ein zumindest größtenteils prächtiges Ergebnnis.



Joa Star Citizen dauert noch lange. Dafür schon Hardware zu kaufen ist mMn unnötig. Bis dahin ist auch die 290 nur noch Mittelklasse (hoffentlich). Leider gibt es  keine 290 die ab Werk mit der MSI 770 von Lautstärke und Co mithalten kann.
Aber mal Schaun, wie sich die Preise entwickeln, die Sapphire 290 ist echt verlockend, da die 770 auch schon 325€ kostet. Ach, alles so kompliziert


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2014)

Desscher-Audi-S8 schrieb:


> Ich hab nich gelacht  hab ich halt nur ne non x dafür fahr ich mit meinem s8 de pakete von MF von der post holen


 
 Ein Ossi kann sich sowas doch garnicht leisten 

BTT:

Habt ihr auch Auslastungprobleme mit FarCry 3?


----------



## Deimos (12. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> @ Deimos: Es ging aber um folgendes http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-248.html#post6153385
> Wir sprachen davon, wenn sie taktnormiert sind, sprich auf selbem Takt laufen, da ist wirklich meist Null Unterschied, zu mal ich beobachtet habe, dass man die meisten 290er bissl höher takten kann wie die 290X.
> Es wäre meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht korrekt so viel mehr zu zahlen für nichts und wieder nichts.
> [...]


Meine Aussage war bei *stabilem *Takt, nicht taktnormiert (sprich 947 MHz bei der 290, 1000 MHz bei der 290x - so, wie sie halt vom Hersteller kommen). 
Den Preis habe ich aus den von dir genannten Gründen gar nicht erst ins Spiel gebracht - das letzte Quäntchen Leistung wird seit jeher teuer bezahlt. Wenns nur um reine FPS/Euro ginge, wäre auch die 290 eine schlechte Wahl.

Aber lassen wirs - ich glaube, wir haben beide unseren Standpunkt klar gemacht und werden nicht mehr bedeutend weiter kommen. 
 Dir viel Spass mit deiner 290, wenn sie denn ankommt.


----------



## frittler (12. Februar 2014)

Ja es kommt drauf an was du willst.

Wenn du ein besseres P/L willst nimm die R9 290
Wenn du eine kühle und leise Karte haben willst nimm die GtX 770

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass Mantle und TrueAudio sehr starke Kaufgründe für die AMD Karten sind. Zudem kommt noch, dass die Next-Gen Konsolen AMD Karten verbaut haben die auch bereits die GCN 2.0 besitzen.


Ahja wer meine Einstellungen ausprobieren möchte, für den hab ich meine Settings, von meiner PCS+ mal hochgeladen.


----------



## LaMort (12. Februar 2014)

> Dafür schon Hardware zu kaufen ist mMn unnötig. Bis dahin ist auch die 290 nur noch Mittelklasse (hoffentlich).


Naja, CR hat kürzlich geäußert, daß für ein umfangreiches Spielerlebnis auf ordentlichen Details eine 780 bzw 290 notwendig sei. Und bis zum Dogfight-Modul ists auch nicht mehr so lange. Alles darüber hinaus wird dann kein Problem der GPU mehr sein.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Februar 2014)

LaMort schrieb:


> Naja, CR hat kürzlich geäußert, daß für ein umfangreiches Spielerlebnis auf ordentlichen Details eine 780 bzw 290 notwendig sei. Und bis zum Dogfight-Modul ists auch nicht mehr so lange. Alles darüber hinaus wird dann kein Problem der GPU mehr sein.



Das Interview kenne ich. 16GB sollten es übrigens dann auch sein 

Aber ich kaufe das Spiel erst zum Release, deshalb hab ich in der Hinsicht keine Eile.


----------



## PolsKa (12. Februar 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> Hab mal ne andere Frage.
> 
> Meine Karte hält bei Crysis 3 ihren Takt 1Ghz, aber bei Dota ist die wie wild am rumspringen liegt es vllt einfach nur daran, dass die Karte lediglich eine Auslastung von 40% hat, obwohl ich schon die PCI-E Einstellungen geändert habe im Energiesparplan


 
Ich glaube Dota2 hat bei 120fps einen block,also geht nicht höher (mit fraps ohne Vsync getestet). Deswegen schwankt der Takt bzw Auslastung auch so


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dota2 hat bei 120fps einen block,also geht nicht höher (mit fraps ohne Vsync getestet). Deswegen schwankt der Takt bzw Auslastung auch so


 
Nein habe ich auch in anderen Games.

Gibts da eine Option im Treiber wie framelimiter?


----------



## frittler (12. Februar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dota2 hat bei 120fps einen block,also geht nicht höher (mit fraps ohne Vsync getestet). Deswegen schwankt der Takt bzw Auslastung auch so



Ja das bei 120 FPS ein Lock ist weiß ich auch nur verwundert es mich, das die Karte so schnell runter taktet bzw. keinen stabielen Takt annimmt. Das macht die Karte erst, wenn ich sie auf 520MhZ takte. Wobei ich immer noch 120 FPS hab.

Das konnte meine 6950 eindeutig besser!
Wenn die PCI-E Stromspareinstellungen aus waren hat sie bei DX/OpenGL immer ihre Takt gehalten. Falls das Game weniger Leistung gefordet hat, hat meine alte 6950 zumindest einen niedrigeren Takt konstant gehalten.

Naja was solls das ist einfach meckern auf hohem Niveau und "Erste Welt" Probleme

Ich hab damit alle meine Fragen gestellt und alles geklärt und verabschiede mich aus diesem Thread.
Falls jemand noch was von mir möchte bitte eine PM schreiben.


----------



## champion88 (12. Februar 2014)

Kurze Frage,wie weit kann man die R9 290er Karten übertakten bzw was ist das maximum(ohne Wasserkühler sondern mit Customkühler) was man erreicht hat?


----------



## CL4P-TP (12. Februar 2014)

Jeder Chip ist Einzigartig, das kann dir keiner beantworten.


----------



## PolsKa (13. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein habe ich auch in anderen Games.
> 
> Gibts da eine Option im Treiber wie framelimiter?


 
Die Treiber sind halt je nach Spiel noch nicht wirklich gut. Die Schwankungen können aber auch an den Temps oder dem Takt liegen.

Sonst guck mal hier 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html

habe die Karte auch so eingestellt. Kannst dann auch ein idle profil erstellen,so dass die Karte bei youtube videos nicht in den 3D Takt taktet. Mit Asus gpu tweak kannst du dauerhaft 300/150mhz einstellen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Februar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Die Treiber sind halt je nach Spiel noch nicht wirklich gut. Die Schwankungen können aber auch an den Temps oder dem Takt liegen.
> 
> Sonst guck mal hier
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html
> ...


 
Jo danke. Aber irgendwo muss doch ein Framelimiter drin sein. Komme nicht über 120FPS. Aber ich muss denn mal ausschalten


----------



## WC-Ente (13. Februar 2014)

So! Keine Lust mehr auf dieses laute Getöne in meinem Rechner. Gerade eine R9 290 Tri-X bestellt, die meine Referenzkarte ersetzt 
Happy!


----------



## drspeed (13. Februar 2014)

WC-Ente schrieb:


> So! Keine Lust mehr auf dieses laute Getöne in meinem Rechner. Gerade eine R9 290 Tri-X bestellt, die meine Referenzkarte ersetzt
> Happy!



Richtige Entscheidung die ist super leise.Und bleibt auch noch echt Kühl.


----------



## WC-Ente (13. Februar 2014)

drspeed schrieb:


> Richtige Entscheidung die ist super leise.Und bleibt auch noch echt Kühl.


 
Ich seh' grade, du hast das selbe Gehäuse wie ich. Hast du vllt mal ein paar Temps parat? Dürfte bei uns noch ne Ecke kühler sein, dank dem Case.


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Februar 2014)

Notfalls wie ich auf 25% fixieren und zusätzlich noch undervolten. Bringt da noch 2-3 Grad

Komme in Games und Benchmarks auf 76-77°C


----------



## drspeed (13. Februar 2014)

Ich habe gerade mal den 3dmark 06 gemacht.Nun sehe ich das die Karte nicht voll ausgelastet wird und der GPU Takt springt immer hin und her.Der Speichertakt bleibt immer voll stehen.
Habe den Test mal gemacht um zu sehen was die Karte gegen meine Alte schaft.Ich denke da der Takt immer wieder von 1040mhz abfällt bekommt man nicht die Punkte die man bekommen könnte.
Hat von euch jemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## WC-Ente (13. Februar 2014)

AMD OverDrive aktivieren, dann sollte der Takt gehalten werden.


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2014)

Endlich ist meine Tri X da, habe bissl getestet und kann euch mal bissl was zu sagen.
ASIC Qualität von 81,5 

Habe 4 Profile erstellt (Taktraten werden gehalten):

1.) -44mV /-15% PL / 1050/1350 (dachte der Takt würde nicht gehalten werden so, war verwundert, dass es doch geht, erklären kann ich mir das net, muss ich näher prüfen)
2.) +0mV / +50% PL / 1100/1450
3.) +63mV / +50% PL / 1150/1450
4.)+100mV / +50% PL / 1170/1600 (und nein der Takt geht nicht höher wenn ich den Speicher senke, mit 100mV oben drauf sind 1170 mein Limit beim Coretakt)

Alles Artefaktfreie Einstellungen, habe mit Valley/Heaven/3DMark getestet, komischerweise hatte ich nur bei Firestrike Extreme Artefakte und merkwürdige Geräusche im Gehäuse, glaub wegen meinem Netzteil.
Ansonsten absolut kein Spulenfiepen oder dergleichen. Also sehr zufrieden mit der Karte.
Firestrike knapp unter 10800 Punkte und Extreme knapp höher wie 5500, CPU= i7 4770K @ 4.1 GHz, falls ihr euch fragt, wie ich mehr Punkte als etar hier bekam, obwohl sein 4770K @ 4,7 GHz läuft und seine 290er mit 1220... Es liegt an seinem weitaus geringeren Speichertakt, im 3DMark Test spielt der eine Rolle.

Ich würde natürlich gerne +200mV drauf geben, aber mache mir sorgen wegen meinem Netzteil, somit belasse ich es erstmal bei max +100mV, vllt teste ich auch später mal mit bissl mehr Spannung, mal schauen.
Mit dem Asus 290X Bios könnte man besser übertakten, da dort das Power Limit der Karte bei 415W liegt, während beim Tri X Bios bei 320 Feierabend ist.

Lautstärkeanalyse meinerseits:

25-35% selbe Lautstärke, absolut leise und nicht wirklich auszumachen, es sei denn ich krieche ins Gehäuse rein.
RPM 25% = ~1440
RPM 35% = ~1620

Ab 40% wird sie hörbar, aber nicht nervend, nur ist der Spielraum nicht groß bis es nervend wird, für meinen persönlichen Geschmack sind 50% mein Limit 
(nur zum benchen, temps waren um die 72°C rum mit Profil 4 und den Tests)

RPM 40% = ~1900 (akzeptabel hörbar)
RPM 50% = ~2520 (deutlich hörbar)

85% bis 100% ändert sich nicht die RPM, also ist wohl bei 85% max erreicht.
RPM = ~4150 max (brutal laut, sollte Referenzdesign Niveau haben @ 55-60% schätze ich)

Die Temps habe ich noch nicht näher analysiert, VRM Temps auch nicht, hatte kein GPU Z und auch kein Internet paar Stunden.
Kann dies nachreichen falls von Bedeutung oder auch spezielle Tests falls erwünscht, könnte ich auch für euch prüfen.


----------



## drspeed (13. Februar 2014)

WC-Ente schrieb:


> AMD OverDrive aktivieren, dann sollte der Takt gehalten werden.



Ich habe es aktiviert muß ich da noch was einstellen?So hält er den Takt nicht


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2014)

Gebt mal bitte eure ASIC Werte durch, bei GPU Z oben links über Graphics Card drauf klicken und dann read ASIC Quality.


----------



## drspeed (13. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL][/IMG]77,4%http://s7.directupload.net/images/140213/rzp2sgzz.jpg


----------



## KetanestCola (13. Februar 2014)

Trau mich gar nicht 
70,2%


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Endlich ist meine Tri X da, habe bissl getestet und kann euch mal bissl was zu sagen.
> ASIC Qualität von 81,5
> 
> Habe 4 Profile erstellt (Taktraten werden gehalten):
> ...



Glückwunsch  wie sind die vrm temps ?


----------



## drspeed (13. Februar 2014)

Bei Bus Interface steht bei Dir @x1 1.1
Bei mir steht da @x16 3.0

Hat das was zu bedeuten?


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2014)

drspeed schrieb:


> Bei Bus Interface steht bei Dir @x1 1.1
> Bei mir steht da @x16 3.0
> 
> Hat das was zu bedeuten?


 

Da steht auch mal PCIE 3.0 X16@1 6.1
Leute was bedeutet das?^^
Das ändert sich bei mir in gewissen Abständen.


----------



## Darabus (13. Februar 2014)

Da wird angezeigt wie deine graka aktuell angesprochen wird durch den PCIe Anschluss.


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2014)

Also normal das das immer schwankt alle paar Sekunden, die Endung sagt mir halt nix.
Hatte nun länger keine Grafikkarte und gar nicht drauf geachtet gehabt^^
VRM Temps hab ich noch net getestet, hatte kein GPU Z und kein Internet paar Stunden, während ich gestestet hab und bin grad am essen.
Ach die Karte ist natürlich nicht unlockbar^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Da steht auch mal PCIE 3.0 X16@1 6.1
> Leute was bedeutet das?^^
> Das ändert sich bei mir in gewissen Abständen.



Sobald die karte auf last geht gehts auch 3.0 usw....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also normal das das immer schwankt alle paar Sekunden, die Endung sagt mir halt nix.
> Hatte nun länger keine Grafikkarte und gar nicht drauf geachtet gehabt^^
> VRM Temps hab ich noch net getestet, hatte kein GPU Z und kein Internet paar Stunden, während ich gestestet hab und bin grad am essen.
> Ach die Karte ist natürlich nicht unlockbar^^



Dann gib gas Junge


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also normal das das immer schwankt alle paar Sekunden, die Endung sagt mir halt nix.
> Hatte nun länger keine Grafikkarte und gar nicht drauf geachtet gehabt^^
> VRM Temps hab ich noch net getestet, hatte kein GPU Z und kein Internet paar Stunden, während ich gestestet hab und bin grad am essen.
> Ach die Karte ist natürlich nicht unlockbar^^


 
Ist normal dass das schwankt.

Hier mal noch mein ASIC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drspeed (13. Februar 2014)

Wie kommt das das es bei mir nicht schwankt?Liegt das an den Bioseinstellungen


----------



## getsomenuts (13. Februar 2014)

So meine 290 PCS+ ist auch endlich gekommen. Sehr schön anzuschauen!
Im Idle leiser als die Tri-X unter Vollast wohl etwas lauter (gefühlt) aber ich habe ja noch nicht mit der Lüfterkurve gespielt. Dann aber wollte ich genau das tun und öffne Afterburner und plötzlich fängt mein Bild wieder in horizontalen Linien an zu zucken! Also gleich mal AB runter geschmissen und jetzt scheint alles gut. 
Ich nehme mal an dann war meine Tri-X gar nicht defekt, schon schade jetzt hab ich leider einen Asic von 68,9 die Tri-X lag bei 85 aber dafür krächzt meine PCS+ nicht so rum! im ganzen könnte ich damit wohl endlich glücklich werden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Februar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> So meine 290 PCS+ ist auch endlich gekommen. Sehr schön anzuschauen!
> Im Idle leiser als die Tri-X unter Vollast wohl etwas lauter (gefühlt) aber ich habe ja noch nicht mit der Lüfterkurve gespielt. Dann aber wollte ich genau das tun und öffne Afterburner und plötzlich fängt mein Bild wieder in horizontalen Linien an zu zucken! Also gleich mal AB runter geschmissen und jetzt scheint alles gut.
> Ich nehme mal an dann war meine Tri-X gar nicht defekt, schon schade jetzt hab ich leider einen Asic von 68,9 die Tri-X lag bei 85 aber dafür krächzt meine PCS+ nicht so rum! im ganzen könnte ich damit wohl endlich glücklich werden.


 


Welcher VRAM ist verbaut?


----------



## getsomenuts (13. Februar 2014)

GPU-Z sagt Hynix! 

1h BF4 GPU max 72° VRM1 78° VRM2 59°


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2014)

Hab paar runden Heaven laufen lassen mit den Settings aus unserem Benchmarkbereich, 1500 Punkte, Valley auch net so berauschen im Vergleich zu den nvidia Karten, diese 2 Benches liegen denen einfach weitaus besser.
Habe die OC Einstellungen vom Profil 4 genutzt. (+100mV 1170/1600)
50% Fanspeed, max GPU Temp 77°C, max VDDC wird mir 1.258V angezeigt, zu 99,9% lagen aber währen der Heaven runs 1.140-1.155V an, VRM1 max 84°C, VRM2 59°C, VDDC Power in max 270W.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Februar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> GPU-Z sagt Hynix!
> 
> 1h BF4 GPU max 72° VRM1 78° VRM2 59°


Wollen wir tauschen? 


Duvar schrieb:


> Hab paar runden Heaven laufen lassen mit den Settings aus unserem Benchmarkbereich, 1500 Punkte, Valley auch net so berauschen im Vergleich zu den nvidia Karten, diese 2 Benches liegen denen einfach weitaus besser.
> Habe die OC Einstellungen vom Profil 4 genutzt. (+100mV 1170/1600)
> 50% Fanspeed, max GPU Temp 77°C, max VDDC wird mir 1.258V angezeigt, zu 99,9% lagen aber währen der Heaven runs 1.140-1.155V an, VRM1 max 84°C, VRM2 59°C, VDDC Power in max 270W.


  Also nehmen sich Tri-X und PCS+ wirklich nix. Da haben die Käufer die freie Wahl


----------



## Teufelsurk (13. Februar 2014)

Guten Abend alle miteinander,

Ich lese den Thread jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen; wegen euch habe ich mich auch für die Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ entschieden.
Super Karte! 
Was mich nur verwundert ist, dass die GPU bei 50% Fan Speed unter dem Heaven Benchmark (Extreme-Settings) nur 62 Grad warm wird, dafür aber zwischendurch immer wieder kurz runtertaktet. Teilweise sogar auf nur 600 MHZ!
Bis jetzt habe ich auch an der Lüfterkurve noch nichts geändert, die 30% Fan Speed fallen einfach nicht auf 

Problem ist aber auch, dass mein Netzteil (FSP Aurum 700) seit der neuen Grafikkarte ziemlich laut wird, sogar im Idle. Die 700 Watt sind aber nie und nimmer ausgereizt, oder?

Die Grafikkarte und die CPU laufen übrigends noch mit standard Takt ...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Februar 2014)

Teufelsurk schrieb:


> Guten Abend alle miteinander,
> 
> Ich lese den Thread jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen; wegen euch habe ich mich auch für die Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ entschieden.
> Super Karte!
> ...


Da Problem, was die meisten Netzteile haben ist, dass der Lüfter Lastgesteuert ist. Bei bequiet ist er aber Temperaturgeregelt und die sind damit um einiges leiser, wenn nich sogar unhörbar.
Ausgelastet sollte dein NT nicht sein


----------



## Teufelsurk (13. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da Problem, was die meisten Netzteile haben ist, dass der Lüfter Lastgesteuert ist. Bei bequiet ist er aber Temperaturgeregelt und die sind damit um einiges leiser, wenn nich sogar unhörbar.
> Ausgelastet sollte dein NT nicht sein



Hab' ich mir schon gedacht, einstellen kann man das aber nicht, oder?
Und weißt du, was es mit den Taktunterschieden auf sich hat?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Februar 2014)

Teufelsurk schrieb:


> Hab' ich mir schon gedacht, einstellen kann man das aber nicht, oder?
> Und weißt du, was es mit den Taktunterschieden auf sich hat?


 
Nein kann man nicht, außer du schraubst das NT auf und hängst den lüfter auf ne steuerung. Das würde ich dir aber nciht empfehlen, da dort lebensgefahr bestehen kann.

Naja der Takt ist immer variabel. und die karte taktet dann runter, wenn sie nich so viel leistung gebraucht.


----------



## Teufelsurk (13. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht, außer du schraubst das NT auf und hängst den lüfter auf ne steuerung. Das würde ich dir aber nciht empfehlen, da dort lebensgefahr bestehen kann.
> 
> Naja der Takt ist immer variabel. und die karte taktet dann runter, wenn sie nich so viel leistung gebraucht.



Auch während eines Benchmark?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Februar 2014)

Teufelsurk schrieb:


> Auch während eines Benchmark?


 
Ja dass kann auch passieren.


----------



## Teufelsurk (13. Februar 2014)

Dann muss ich mir wohl nen neues NT zulegen ...
Reicht das Be Quiet P10 850 Watt auch für 290 Crossfire?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja dass kann auch passieren.



Der Takt sollte aber gehalten werden...bitte das Powerlimit auf + 50 erhöhen im Treiber ....dann müsste er den takt halten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2014)

Teufelsurk schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mir wohl nen neues NT zulegen ...
> Reicht das Be Quiet P10 850 Watt auch für 290 Crossfire?



Jo reicht


----------



## Teufelsurk (13. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Der Takt sollte aber gehalten werden...bitte das Powerlimit auf + 50 erhöhen im Treiber ....dann müsste er den takt halten



Ich hab jetzt im Over drive Leistungsgrenze auf +50% gestellt und im Benchmark sinkt der Takt immer noch teilweise unter 1000MHz 
Zumindestens laut GPU-Z und Open Harware Monitor, im Heaven Benchmark werden konstante 1040 angezeigt


----------



## stimpi2k4 (13. Februar 2014)

Habe ich auch in den benchmarks, dass der Takt nicht die ganze Zeit konstant ist. Kannst ja im AF powerplay ausschalten aber mehr Punkte bekommt man dann auch nicht. 
Beim Last wechsel wird der Takt kurz gesenkt und dann wieder erhöht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2014)

Teufelsurk schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt im Over drive Leistungsgrenze auf +50% gestellt und im Benchmark sinkt der Takt immer noch teilweise unter 1000MHz
> Zumindestens laut GPU-Z und Open Harware Monitor, im Heaven Benchmark werden konstante 1040 angezeigt



Bei welchen bench genau?


----------



## KennyKiller (13. Februar 2014)

Teufelsurk schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mir wohl nen neues NT zulegen ...
> Reicht das Be Quiet P10 850 Watt auch für 290 Crossfire?



750W oder sogar 730W sollten auch reichen

Bei zwei X brauchst du mindestens ein 800W

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine

Edit: schon krass wieviel die 290X zieht. Hab eigentlich mein Netzteil(730W Be Quiet pure Power ) für Sli/Crossfire ausgelegt aber ohne OC würde mein System schon auf knapp 730W kommen mit zwei 290X. Für zwei 780 Ti würde es locker reichen.


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Februar 2014)

Teufelsurk schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt im Over drive Leistungsgrenze auf +50% gestellt und im Benchmark sinkt der Takt immer noch teilweise unter 1000MHz
> Zumindestens laut GPU-Z und Open Harware Monitor, im Heaven Benchmark werden konstante 1040 angezeigt


 
Wie immer: den 13.12 Treiber drauf. mit dem 14.1 hatte ich auch diese Probleme.



Duvar schrieb:


> Hab paar runden Heaven laufen lassen mit den Settings aus unserem Benchmarkbereich, 1500 Punkte, Valley auch net so berauschen im Vergleich zu den nvidia Karten, diese 2 Benches liegen denen einfach weitaus besser.
> Habe die OC Einstellungen vom Profil 4 genutzt. (+100mV 1170/1600)
> 50% Fanspeed, max GPU Temp 77°C, max VDDC wird mir 1.258V angezeigt, zu 99,9% lagen aber währen der Heaven runs 1.140-1.155V an, VRM1 max 84°C, VRM2 59°C, VDDC Power in max 270W.


 
Bei mir sieht es nicht so gut aus...

Kannst du mir bitte sagen, welches Bios auf deiner Tri-X drauf ist?


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Februar 2014)

EDIT: Sorry für Doppelpost!


----------



## Teufelsurk (13. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Wie immer: den 13.12 Treiber drauf. mit dem 14.1 hatte ich auch diese Probleme.



Ich hatte den 14.1 Treiber nie drauf, hat bei Freunden von mir auch schon Probleme gemacht. 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei welchen bench genau?



Heaven Benchmark 4.0 mit Extreme-Settings.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2014)

Teufelsurk schrieb:


> Ich hatte den 14.1 Treiber nie drauf, hat bei Freunden von mir auch schon Probleme gemacht.
> 
> Heaven Benchmark 4.0 mit Extreme-Settings.



Da taktet sie runter?


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr hier von Männer?

Leider zu schwaches Netzteil, musste CPU 400 MHz langsamer laufen lassen, sonst wäre was besseres bei rum gekommen, aber dieses Resultat ist auch schon jut 

Firestrike: 11518 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4.4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1250/1700 | Link

War mit +200mV das ganze max VRM Temp1+2 75 & 50°C, GPU Temp max 73°C, VDDC max 1.320V, VDDC Power in max 352,5W. 66% Fanspeed

Habe Bios Version 015.043....


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Februar 2014)

Wie laut ist eine Referenz Karte mit 40% Lüfterspeed im vergleich zur Sapphire Tri-X
bzw. mit 45% Referenz  --- wie eine Sapphire Tri-X mit 40% Lüfterspeed?


----------



## Teufelsurk (13. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Da taktet sie runter?



Ja, leider 
13.2 Treiber und sie wird ja nicht mal wärmer als 62 Grad. Der Takt schwankt immer wieder kurz, meistens ist er bei 1040 MHz geht aber auch mal für ne Sekunde auf 700 runter.


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr hier von Männer?
> 
> Leider zu schwaches Netzteil, musste CPU 400 MHz langsamer laufen lassen, sonst wäre was besseres bei rum gekommen, aber dieses Resultat ist auch schon jut
> 
> ...


 
Wow, bei nur 66%. Werde ich mal morgen auch mal testen, aber mit offenen Gehäuse... Wird doch bissel warm in dem Ding.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (13. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr hier von Männer?
> 
> Leider zu schwaches Netzteil, musste CPU 400 MHz langsamer laufen lassen, sonst wäre was besseres bei rum gekommen, aber dieses Resultat ist auch schon jut
> 
> ...



Top Ergebnis! 
Wie hast du denn den Speicher auf 1700 MHz bekommen? Beim AF kann ich maximal 1625 MHz einstellen. Bei GPU Tweak kann ich leider keine Spannung erhöhen. Hast du die AUX Spannung verändert damit der Speicher besser läuft?


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2014)

Lad dir halt Trixx runter.
Storm Trooper Lüfter waren auf max Jonny und als Bonus 66% GPU Fanspeed, war richtig laut das ganze.
Hab endlich mal ne gute Karte erwischt 

Auf den US Seiten wollten die mein Bios haben, vllt bringt es euch auch was Hawaii.rom
Soll noch nicht available sein in Tech Power Ups GPU Bios Database.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Februar 2014)

@Duvar

Welche Bios hast Du genau, also eine ganz frische Tri-X Karte erwischt?


----------



## JonnyFaust (14. Februar 2014)

Da ich das selbe bios, werden wohl alle neuen damit ausgeliefert


----------



## LaMort (14. Februar 2014)

Meine Tri-X kam heute an. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Hynix RAM und ein Asic von 79%. 
Lüfter sind im Idle etwas leiser als meine alte GTX 560TI. Unter Last hab ich sie bisher nur mit Furmark und Heaven gesetzt. Da sind sie ähnlich diskret. Ab 40% werden sie hörbar. Dann laut. BF4 lädt gerade runter.

Folgende Missionen habe ich noch:
Ich würde gerne etwas undervolten. Mit Trixx kann ich allerdings nur übervolten. Mit dem regulären Afterburner ist der VCore nicht wählbar. Mit den Betas bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung die Komponenten seien fehlerhaft. Kennt das jemand oder kann mir ein anderes Programm nennen?

Kann mir jemand seine Lüfterkurve posten? Momentan lasse ich bis 30° bei 10% laufen, dann bis 70° bis 30% und dann stark steigend. Ist das doof? Gehts besser?

Edit: Oh und gibt es ein BIOS was ich unbedingt flashen sollte? Oder ist das Werks-BIOS in Ordnung?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2014)

RoyalKing, RoyalAce und Vapor-X Tri-X OC sind jetzt bei Geizhals gelistet


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> RoyalKing, RoyalAce und Vapor-X Tri-X OC sind jetzt bei Geizhals gelistet



Schon ca eine Woche


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schon ca eine Woche


 
Komisch. wurden bei mir erst jetzt angezeigt


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2014)

Meint ihr ich würde meine Hammer Clocker Karte gut los werden hier?  
Denke mal, wenn alle Trixx nutzen und auch mal bis zu 200 mV drauf geben, sollte man fast jede gut takten können.


----------



## Xcravier (14. Februar 2014)

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, mit welchem Programm man am besten den Stromverbrauch vom Gesamtsystem auslesen kann?


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. Februar 2014)

Einfach mit nem Strommessgerät, Programme gibts keine für.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2014)

Ok. jetzt weiß ich warum die 290(x) 4Gb VRAm hat  titanfall frisst fast 3,2Gb


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ok. jetzt weiß ich warum die 290(x) 4Gb VRAm hat  titanfall frisst fast 3,2Gb


 
 Bei was für Einstellungen denn?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Bei was für Einstellungen denn?


 
1080p @maexed out und 4xMSAA waren am Ende 3350MB. Gibt noch ne höhere Kantenglättung, mal sehen was die raus haut


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 1080p @maexed out und 4xMSAA waren am Ende 3350MB. Gibt noch ne höhere Kantenglättung, mal sehen was die raus haut



Huh, krass  Selbst in dem Entwicklungsstadium. Da müssen sie aber noch ein wenig dran werkeln.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Huh, krass  Selbst in dem Entwicklungsstadium. Da müssen sie aber noch ein wenig dran werkeln.


 
Ach das passt schon so  Da kann die poplige 780ti mit ihren 3Gb abdanken


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. Februar 2014)

Nur mal so aus Interesse: Ist ne ASIC von 76,4 "gut"? für ne 290x? Ich lese hier und da immer was von.

Muss leider noch auf den Wakühler warten.


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. Februar 2014)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit never settle und r9/r7 aus? Ist das da dabei?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit never settle und r9/r7 aus? Ist das da dabei?


 
nope. leider


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. Februar 2014)

Schade  Aber hoffentlich kommt da noch was.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Schade  Aber hoffentlich kommt da noch was.


 
Sei froh das BF4 bei liegt


----------



## Duvar (15. Februar 2014)

Pseudo hattest du eigentlich deine PCS+ mal übertaktet und wenn ja, wie weit ist sie gewillt zu rennen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Pseudo hattest du eigentlich deine PCS+ mal übertaktet und wenn ja, wie weit ist sie gewillt zu rennen?


 
hab das berühmte Problem, Elpida-VRAm drauf zu haben. die karte schaffft nicht mal werks-oc-.-

werde die karte in 2 wochen mal in rma schicken


----------



## kaisims (15. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Pseudo hattest du eigentlich deine PCS+ mal übertaktet und wenn ja, wie weit ist sie gewillt zu rennen?


 
Ich habe den Hynix Ram, wenn du mir zeigst, wie man das sorgsam macht, probiere ich es gerne aus


----------



## Duvar (15. Februar 2014)

kaisims schrieb:


> Ich habe den Hynix Ram, wenn du mir zeigst, wie man das sorgsam macht, probiere ich es gerne aus


 
Runterladen https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/

Dann stellste halt mal hier und da paar Werte um und schon gehts ab^^
Wie viel Spannung du natürlich brauchst für die verschiedensten Taktraten, hängt von deiner Karte ab.
Sorgsam würde ich an deiner Stelle dort nicht höher als +100mV VDDC offset drauf geben.
Stellst dort Power Limit auf 50, dann +100 VDDC, GPU Clock mal 1100-1150 und Memory Clock mal auf bis zu 1450.
Dann testest du das mit paar Benchmarkruns und schaust ob du Bildfehler/Abstürze/Treiberresets etc bekommst, falls ja könntest du halt bissl mehr Spannung drauf geben oder die Taktraten ein ticken senken.
Aso die Fanspeed kannste mal bei dir auf so 50% fixieren, wird bissl lauter, aber sicherer, später kannste dann schauen, je nach dem wie viel Spannung du drauf gegeben hast, wie weit du die Fanspeeds runter regeln kannst. Bis 80-85°C GPU Temp sind absolut unbedenklich.

...oder du übertaktest mit dem MSI Afterburner, geht ja auch, hier mal paar Beispielwerte von meiner 290 Tri X, die Werte kannst du aber nicht blind übernehmen, sollen nur mal aufzeigen, wie das ganze aussehen könnte
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ing-dogs-benchmark-thread-22.html#post6160556


----------



## WC-Ente (15. Februar 2014)

72,2% ASIC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (15. Februar 2014)

Heute mal die 290X mit 1150MHz füttern, der FX gönnt sich seine 5GHz und dann wird gebencht 
Mein armes Netzteil wird sich sicherlich nicht freuen bei Single-Rail 12V•48A.

Btw.: ASIC-Wert beträgt 79,0.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Februar 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Heute mal die 290X mit 1150MHz füttern, der FX gönnt sich seine 5GHz und dann wird gebencht
> Mein armes Netzteil wird sich sicherlich nicht freuen bei Single-Rail 12V•48A.
> 
> Btw.: ASIC-Wert beträgt 79,0.


 
Welches NT?


----------



## Euda (15. Februar 2014)

Corsair GS600, der größte Fehlkauf meines Setups.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Februar 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Corsair GS600, der größte Fehlkauf meines Setups.


 
Joa da wird dein Netzteil weinen, wenn du zu viel drauf haust


----------



## MastaKLINGE (15. Februar 2014)

ASIC 77,9%


----------



## PolsKa (15. Februar 2014)

da sieht man das Asic nix aussagt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Februar 2014)

Alos meine PCS+ lässt sich so gut wie garnicht übertakten  Die reagiert nicht mal auf Spannungs  Ich glaube für die wäre ein Voltmod was


----------



## kaisims (15. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Runterladen https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/
> 
> Dann stellste halt mal hier und da paar Werte um und schon gehts ab^^
> Wie viel Spannung du natürlich brauchst für die verschiedensten Taktraten, hängt von deiner Karte ab.
> ...


 
Habe das jetzt mal so ähnlich gemacht und den 3D Mark laufen lassen. Keine Bildfehler o.Ä. Hier ist das Ergebnis:AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K
EDIT: Was mich wundert ist, dass ich bei MSI Afterburner nicht die Core Voltage und bei TRixx nicht das Power Limit einstellen kann


----------



## stimpi2k4 (15. Februar 2014)

Ich teste mal das Asus DCII OC Bios. Mal sehen ob da noch mehr geht als mit dem Gigabyte Bios.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Ich teste mal das Asus DCII OC Bios. Mal sehen ob da noch mehr geht als mit dem Gigabyte Bios.


 
 Berichte dann sofort bitte 

So hab nochmal probiert. Bei 1200/1500 ist Schmerzgrenze. Dann kommt auch mein Netzteil an seine Grenzen


----------



## xxRathalos (15. Februar 2014)

Hab meine PCS+ am Mittwoch bestellt bei Alternate, Status auf Lager....
Abholung Samstag im Shop ausgewählt bei Versandarten....
Heute steht auf der Seite Liefertermin unbekannt....
Rufe an was den ist und ob ich meine Karte holen kann und bekomme gesagt es sei keine mehr da.....

Brauche jetzt Ersatz, TriX kommt mir wegen der Optik nicht rein, PCS+ finde ich nur die hier die Lieferbar wäre

Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ 4096MB,DDR5,Dual-DVI/HDMI/DP | AMD/ATI | PCIe | Grafikkarten | PC-Komponenten | Bora Computer Online Shop

kenne den Shop aber nicht...

Kann man auch die 290 Gaming kaufen, dann hätte ich 2 Karten nach denen man Ausschau halten könnte.

mfg Ratha


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Februar 2014)

Lieber nicht, eher die Asus und Lüfterkurve anpassen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Lieber nicht, eher die Asus und Lüfterkurve anpassen.



Jo die Asus geht auch noch.....


----------



## JonnyFaust (15. Februar 2014)

kaisims schrieb:


> Habe das jetzt mal so ähnlich gemacht und den 3D Mark laufen lassen. Keine Bildfehler o.Ä. Hier ist das Ergebnis:AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K
> EDIT: Was mich wundert ist, dass ich bei MSI Afterburner nicht die Core Voltage und bei TRixx nicht das Power Limit einstellen kann


 
Das ist ja echt harmlos übertaktet ^^

Bei AB musst du unter den Settings die Spannungserhöhung freischalten und bei Trixx musst du etwas runter scrollen für das Powerlimit. Habe ich beim ersten mal auch vergeblich gesucht


----------



## PolsKa (15. Februar 2014)

Ich würde bei custom designs kein Bios vom anderen Hersteller draufspielen. Da dort jede Karte anders ist und auch andere Phasen hat.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (15. Februar 2014)

Bios Flash war erfolgreich. Nachdem ersten Start musste ich noch einen Neustart machen und jetzt habe ich eine ASUS Karte. Bei GPU Tweak kann ich jetzt auch die Spannung einstellen. Spannung geht bis 1,410 lt. GPU Tweak.
Das müssten dann +150mv sein wenn ich mich nicht irre oder? 
Ich werde aber lieber AF nutzen und mal testen was jetzt so geht.

Also getestet! 
Ich habe festgestellt und das sehr schnell, dass mit dem ASUS DII OC nicht mehr geht als mit meinem Gigabyte. Bei 1250 MHz ist einfach Ende es kommen wenn ich nur ein MHz höher gehe Artefakte.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Februar 2014)

1250 ist eh super.
Ich komm mit der Direct CU auch nicht höher, bei 1260 laufen die Benchmarks noch durch aber Game stable ist die dann nicht mehr. Und meine 290 geht bis 1180, dann ist ende. Aber im CrossFire lasse ich die Karten höchsten mit 1000 laufen.


----------



## kaisims (15. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt harmlos übertaktet ^^
> 
> Bei AB musst du unter den Settings die Spannungserhöhung freischalten und bei Trixx musst du etwas runter scrollen für das Powerlimit. Habe ich beim ersten mal auch vergeblich gesucht



Habe die Einstellungen jetzt gefunden, Dankeschön. Aber bei AB ist die Leiste immernoch ausgegraut


----------



## bode_lfc (15. Februar 2014)

xxRathalos schrieb:


> Hab meine PCS+ am Mittwoch bestellt bei Alternate, Status auf Lager....
> Abholung Samstag im Shop ausgewählt bei Versandarten....
> Heute steht auf der Seite Liefertermin unbekannt....
> Rufe an was den ist und ob ich meine Karte holen kann und bekomme gesagt es sei keine mehr da.....
> ...



Also ich kann den Shop Bora Computer nur empfehlen. Habe dort am Donnerstag Nachmittag eine Powercolor R9290 PCS+ bestellt und Sie kam heute morgen gegen 11 Uhr an, bezahlt per sofortüberweisung.de.
Zu den Grafikkarten: Die MSI hatte ich zuerst habe sie allerdings zurückgeschickt da sie 87 Grad warm wurde bei einem Core Clock von 948 Mhz. 
Die Powercolor hingegen ist der Wahnsinn. 15 minuten Furmark Full HD Burn IN MAX Temp 67 Grad bei 1040 Mhz. Spieletest folgt später! Lautstärke ist ebenfalls OK. Bei Last hörbar aber absolut erträglich. Im Idle nicht rauszuhören.
Also Tipp für dich bestell dir die Power Color bei Bora Computer


----------



## LaMort (15. Februar 2014)

> Aber bei AB ist die Leiste immernoch ausgegraut



Hast Du die Beta genommen und in den Einstellungen die Spannunsgregelung eingestellt?


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (15. Februar 2014)

Hat es eigentlich jemand geschafft die 290 pcs+ auf 290x zu unlocken?


----------



## doceddy (15. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,
eine kurze Frage: müssen bei der 290 die Speicherchips mit Kühlkörpern gekühlt werden, oder reicht es, wenn sie im Luftstrom des Acceleros liegen? Habe leider keinen Kleber mehr um sie zu befestigen und Klebepads haben nur für VRM gereicht.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (15. Februar 2014)

Wenn du in Hamburg wohnst kann ich dir welchen geben


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2014)

bode_lfc schrieb:


> Also ich kann den Shop Bora Computer nur empfehlen. Habe dort am Donnerstag Nachmittag eine Powercolor R9290 PCS+ bestellt und Sie kam heute morgen gegen 11 Uhr an, bezahlt per sofortüberweisung.de.
> Zu den Grafikkarten: Die MSI hatte ich zuerst habe sie allerdings zurückgeschickt da sie 87 Grad warm wurde bei einem Core Clock von 948 Mhz.
> Die Powercolor hingegen ist der Wahnsinn. 15 minuten Furmark Full HD Burn IN MAX Temp 67 Grad bei 1040 Mhz. Spieletest folgt später! Lautstärke ist ebenfalls OK. Bei Last hörbar aber absolut erträglich. Im Idle nicht rauszuhören.
> Also Tipp für dich bestell dir die Power Color bei Bora Computer



Vrm temps ?


----------



## doceddy (15. Februar 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Wenn du in Hamburg wohnst kann ich dir welchen geben


 
Danke, aber uns trennen etwa 5 Stunden Fahrt


----------



## bode_lfc (15. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Vrm temps ?


 
VRM1 war bei 77 grad und VRM 2 bei 48 Grad  im gleichen Test wie oben beschrieben. BF4 Test kommt noch hab nur grad keine Zeit dafür ( Fußball ) XD


----------



## xxRathalos (15. Februar 2014)

bode_lfc schrieb:


> Also ich kann den Shop Bora Computer nur empfehlen. Habe dort am Donnerstag Nachmittag eine Powercolor R9290 PCS+ bestellt und Sie kam heute morgen gegen 11 Uhr an, bezahlt per sofortüberweisung.de.
> Zu den Grafikkarten: Die MSI hatte ich zuerst habe sie allerdings zurückgeschickt da sie 87 Grad warm wurde bei einem Core Clock von 948 Mhz.
> Die Powercolor hingegen ist der Wahnsinn. 15 minuten Furmark Full HD Burn IN MAX Temp 67 Grad bei 1040 Mhz. Spieletest folgt später! Lautstärke ist ebenfalls OK. Bei Last hörbar aber absolut erträglich. Im Idle nicht rauszuhören.
> Also Tipp für dich bestell dir die Power Color bei Bora Computer


 

Danke fürs feedback, Bestellt
Hoffe die Karte komm Dienstag-Mittwoch bei mir an, war echt schade das mit Alternate-.-

mfg Ratha


----------



## kaisims (15. Februar 2014)

Nennt man das hier Artefakte? artefakte bf4 - YouTube


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Februar 2014)

kaisims schrieb:


> Nennt man das hier Artefakte? artefakte bf4 - YouTube


 
Ja. Bestes Beispiel


----------



## kaisims (15. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja. Bestes Beispiel


 
Ich hatte vergessen die Core Voltage anzuheben 
Das habe ich jetzt nachgeholt, aber es gibt immernoch einzelne Artefakte, besonders bei der Active Protection. Wie kann ich dem entgegenwirken?


----------



## drspeed (15. Februar 2014)

Mir ist heute aufgefallen das es manchmal zu so ne Art Laderuckler kommt.
Habe mal unheaven Bench laufen lassen da kommt es auch vor.Die FPS laufen gut 
und auf einmal hängt das Bild ganz kurz.Das erinnert mich an einen Laden von Checkpoint
in ein Spiel.Hat von euch jemand sowas auch schon gehabt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Februar 2014)

Hab gerade mal geschaut, mein PCS+ ist nicht unlockbar


----------



## rob-man (16. Februar 2014)

kaisims schrieb:


> Ich hatte vergessen die Core Voltage anzuheben
> Das habe ich jetzt nachgeholt, aber es gibt immernoch einzelne Artefakte, besonders bei der Active Protection. Wie kann ich dem entgegenwirken?



Entweder du senkst den Coreclock oder du erhöhst die Spannung.


----------



## harpexx (16. Februar 2014)

Hab jetzt alles versucht, die Blackscreens der 290PCS+ in den Griff zu bekommen. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Werde die Karte jetzt zurückschicken, so macht das einfach keinen Spaß.
Imo liegt es an den Elpida Chips.
Hab vor die 290 tri-x zu bestellen, da ich da wenigstens sicher sein kann, dass hynix ram verbaut ist.
Was genau soll eigentlich die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC sein? Ist da schon was bekannt?


----------



## Cleriker (16. Februar 2014)

Kannst du definitiv ausschließen, dass es an deinem System liegt? Hast du es platt gemacht und neu aufgespielt?


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Februar 2014)

In Italien bereits lieferbar, eine DUAL Tri-X von Sapphire ...   

SAPPHIRE 101368802 - Schede Video - ePrice
Achtet auf die ID Kennummer.

Rechne nun langsam auch in Deutschland
Das Dual X ist wohl falsch, sollte eine VAPOR X TRI-X sein!
Mit besser ansteuerbaren Lüftern unter IDLE, (unhörbar)
und angepasster Lüfterkurve unter Last, wohl kaum hörbar ....


----------



## harpexx (16. Februar 2014)

Ganz ausschließen kann man es wahrscheinlich nie, aber da Pseudo das gleiche Problem hat mit Elpida Chips, wirds daran legen.
Neu aufgesetzt hab ich das System nicht.

@ATIR290
Das wär der Hammer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Februar 2014)

Es leigt definitiv an dem Elpida-VRAM! Sobald ich das Werks-OC runternehme bzw Spannung drauf haue gehts. Aber das ist ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders...


----------



## Borstinator (16. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab auch Elpida-Vram und keine Probleme, kann sogar 50mV undervolten ohne Blackscreens oder anderen Fehlern.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Februar 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch Elpida-Vram und keine Probleme, kann sogar 50mV undervolten ohne Blackscreens oder anderen Fehlern.


 
Dann les mal mit Mem-Info aus und Poste den Screen hier bitte


----------



## Cleriker (16. Februar 2014)

Genau deswegen habe ich gefragt. Bevor so ein Speicherhersteller den Auftrag für die Lieferung bekommt, gehen mal eben mehrere hundert Tests durch, die alle bestanden werden müssen. Danach wird stichprobenartig weitergetestet. Gäbe es dabei Probleme, gäbe es die Karten nicht mehr im Verkauf. Hier sind wieviele User, die Probleme mit den Standards haben? Und das, in einem extrem-Forum, wo Dinge angeprangert und totdiskutiert werden, die neunundneunzig Prozent aller User nicht einmal bemerken. Ich denke nicht, dass der Elpida RAM an sich das Problem ist, sondern dass hier einfach mal ein Montagsmodell erwischt wurde.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau deswegen habe ich gefragt. Bevor so ein Speicherhersteller den Auftrag für die Lieferung bekommt, gehen mal eben mehrere hundert Tests durch, die alle bestanden werden müssen. Danach wird stichprobenartig weitergetestet. Gäbe es dabei Probleme, gäbe es die Karten nicht mehr im Verkauf. Hier sind wieviele User, die Probleme mit den Standards haben? Und das, in einem extrem-Forum, wo Dinge angeprangert und totdiskutiert werden, die neunundneunzig Prozent aller User nicht einmal bemerken. Ich denke nicht, dass der Elpida RAM an sich das Problem ist, sondern dass hier einfach mal ein Montagsmodell erwischt wurde.


 
Das kann ja gut sein, aber sobald ich den Takt vom VRAM runter setzte, gehts ja  Und bis jetzt hab ich auch noch keine Fall mitbekommen, wo es das Problem mit Hynix VRAM gibt.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das kann ja gut sein, aber sobald ich den Takt vom VRAM runter setzte, gehts ja  Und bis jetzt hab ich auch noch keine Fall mitbekommen, wo es das Problem mit Hynix VRAM gibt.


 
Die Diskussion gab es doch auch schon bei 7900 Serie.
Ich hatte damals auch 2 7950 Karten mit Elpida VRAM die keine Probleme machten und beide über 1200 / 1600 gingen. Vom Freund seine 7970 Direct CU mit Hynix VRAM ist hinüber (Speicher Defekt).
Defekte Karte gibt es immer wieder, ein generelles Problem gibt es nicht, sonst würden Karten zurück gezogen werden und oder die Foren wären voll von Beschwerden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Februar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Diskussion gab es doch auch schon bei 7900 Serie.
> Ich hatte damals auch 2 7950 Karten mit Elpida VRAM die keine Probleme machten und beide über 1200 / 1600 gingen. Vom Freund seine 7970 Direct CU mit Hynix VRAM ist hinüber (Speicher Defekt).
> Defekte Karte gibt es immer wieder, ein generelles Problem gibt es nicht, sonst würden Karten zurück gezogen werden und oder die Foren wären voll von Beschwerden.


 
ich will ja auch keine Diskussion anfangen. Es gibt nur hier noch einen mit dem Problem. Vlt liegst auch nur in einer Fertigungswoche wa. (nur ne Vermutung)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ich will ja auch keine Diskussion anfangen. Es gibt nur hier noch einen mit dem Problem. Vlt liegst auch nur in einer Fertigungswoche wa. (nur ne Vermutung)



Hauptsache ich bekomme eine ordentliche pcs


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hauptsache ich bekomme eine ordentliche pcs


 
Wird schon.  Bin bloss zu faul meine in RMA zu schicken.. 1 Woche ohne Grafikkarte


----------



## Borstinator (17. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dann les mal mit Mem-Info aus und Poste den Screen hier bitte


 
Jo bitte.


----------



## WC-Ente (17. Februar 2014)

Die R9 290 Tri-X ist im Idle sogar kühler als meine CPU mit der Hydro H100 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vegeta95 (17. Februar 2014)

Hat einer von euch ne Gigabyte r9 290 Windforce ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Februar 2014)

WC-Ente schrieb:


> Die R9 290 Tri-X ist im Idle sogar kühler als meine CPU mit der Hydro H100
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=718539"/>



Kannst mal sehen


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Februar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Lösung um das ständige wechseln zwischen 2D und 3D zu unterbinden?


----------



## omgfck12 (18. Februar 2014)

Lohnt es sich ner Referenz R9 290 eine Chance zu geben oder lieber auf besere Verfügbarkeit von Powercolor und Sapphire zu warten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Februar 2014)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich ner Referenz R9 290 eine Chance zu geben oder lieber auf besere Verfügbarkeit von Powercolor und Sapphire zu warten?


 
Warte lieber. Preis ist unterm Strich der selbe aber du behältst die Garantie und sparst Zeit für den Umbau.


----------



## omgfck12 (18. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Warte lieber. Preis ist unterm Strich der selbe aber du behältst die Garantie und sparst Zeit für den Umbau.


 Bist du mit deiner Powercolor zufrieden? Ist der Vcore gelockt? Bei meiner HD 5770 von Powercolor konnte man den Vcore leider nicht ändern, hat sich das mitlerweile geändert? 
Und wieso sind die Karten generell kaum zu haben? Bei den R9 280X sieht die Verfügbarkeit ja auch eher mau aus..


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Februar 2014)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> Bist du mit deiner Powercolor zufrieden? Ist der Vcore gelockt? Bei meiner HD 5770 von Powercolor konnte man den Vcore leider nicht ändern, hat sich das mitlerweile geändert?
> Und wieso sind die Karten generell kaum zu haben? Bei den R9 280X sieht die Verfügbarkeit ja auch eher mau aus..


 
Ja bin ich. Vcore ist veränderbar.
Es gibt extrem geringe Lagerbestände bei den Karten, weil es bei den Bauteilen Lieferengpässe gibt. Besonders beim VRAM.


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2014)

Crysis 3 scheint bissl rum zu zicken, habe +200mV und 1200/1500 angelegt, nach ca 30 min red screen^^
Grafiksettings alles komplett auf max gestellt, also höher geht es net  Kann man schon spielen, nur am Anfang im Regen hat man rund 35 FPS  (@ Full HD)
In Gebäuden hat man jedoch seine 60 FPS rum. 8xMSAA scheint dennoch unnötig zu sein. Wie dem auch sei, hat jemand schon paar Erfahrungen mit Crysis 3 gemacht und eine andere Frage, hatte wer schon red screens?
1165MHz scheinen jedoch mit +175mV länger zu gehen. Schon ärgerlich, dass man für jedes Game andere stabile Werte bekommt.
Man bedenke jedoch dies sind +218MHz mehr wie die max Taktrate der Referenzkarte, sollte jedem klar sein, wie geil die dann abgeht 
Resultiert dann in 20% mehr FPS wie die Referenz 290 (natürlich eine die nicht runter taktet)

Noch was zu den Temps bei Crysis mit der Tri X.
GPU Fanspeed gefixt auf 40% resultiert mit +200mV in 94°C+ = Karte taktet runter. (Gehäusefans auf Minimum)
Da muss man schon 50% Lüfterspeed fahren und die Gehäuselüfter bissl schneller rotieren lassen.
Hatte dann rund 85°C. Alles in allem dennoch sehr zufrieden mit der Karte. Die bleibt erst mal paar Monate oder Jahre falls Maxwell viel zu teuer und nicht wirklich lohnenswert wird.
Falls die jedoch mehr Leistung mit deutlich weniger Verbrauch liefern, muss ich die Tri X versetzen 

Ps Übrigens läuft alles sehr gut mit einem 480W BeQuiet Netzteil, habe sogar meine 4770K@ 4.6GHz @ 1.32V + der GPU +200mV geben können und ohne Probleme durch den Firestrike/Extreme etc jagen können.
Hab immer gewartet, wann schaltet sich der Rechner ab, dazu kam es jedoch nicht. Ansonsten läuft alles jetzt @ 4.4GHz und ~1.2V und GPU je nach dem bis zu +200mV, dies jedoch relativ selten, max OC braucht man eigentlich in keinem Spiel.


----------



## omgfck12 (18. Februar 2014)

Wie schlägt sich denn der 2500k? Hast du ihn OC? Merkt man, dass er bremst oder ist eine R9 290 und der i5 2500k eine sinnvolle Paarung? Wobei mit Mantle der kleine ja einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub bekommen sollte und zumindest in Mantle Spielen nicht limitieren sollte.


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2014)

Bissl Übertakten (4,2-4,5GHz) und alles ist paletti. Die CPU reicht noch ne ganze Weile.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Februar 2014)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> Wie schlägt sich denn der 2500k? Hast du ihn OC? Merkt man, dass er bremst oder ist eine R9 290 und der i5 2500k eine sinnvolle Paarung? Wobei mit Mantle der kleine ja einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub bekommen sollte und zumindest in Mantle Spielen nicht limitieren sollte.



Jo mit oc über 4ghz ist die cpu noch schnell genug


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Crysis 3 scheint bissl rum zu zicken, habe +200mV und 1200/1500 angelegt, nach ca 30 min red screen^^
> Grafiksettings alles komplett auf max gestellt, also höher geht es net  Kann man schon spielen, nur am Anfang im Regen hat man rund 35 FPS  (@ Full HD)
> In Gebäuden hat man jedoch seine 60 FPS rum. 8xMSAA scheint dennoch unnötig zu sein. Wie dem auch sei, hat jemand schon paar Erfahrungen mit Crysis 3 gemacht und eine andere Frage, hatte wer schon red screens?
> 1165MHz scheinen jedoch mit +175mV länger zu gehen. Schon ärgerlich, dass man für jedes Game andere stabile Werte bekommt.
> ...


Red screen hatte ich früher nur, wenn das Netzteil zu schwach war  aber scheint ja gut zu laufen mit deinem E9 


omgfck12 schrieb:


> Wie schlägt sich denn der 2500k? Hast du ihn OC? Merkt man, dass er bremst oder ist eine R9 290 und der i5 2500k eine sinnvolle Paarung? Wobei mit Mantle der kleine ja einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub bekommen sollte und zumindest in Mantle Spielen nicht limitieren sollte.


Moderates OC (4,2GHz) und die Karte wird voll und ganz befeuert.


----------



## omgfck12 (18. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Moderates OC (4,2GHz) und die Karte wird voll und ganz befeuert.



Dann werd ich mal mein 4,4 Ghz Profil reaktivieren müssen.
Hatte hier im Forum schon jemand die VTX3D R9 290 X-Edition V2 oder kann jemand was zu dieser sagen? Hab im Netz keine Tests gefunden, aber ist ja bei Mindfactory lagernd für 370€. Wenn niemand einen gravierenden Grund gegen die Karte hat bin ich fast versucht, Tester zu spielen.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (18. Februar 2014)

VTX3D sind Tul, also Powercolor.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Februar 2014)

Müsste ne Powercolor mit anderem kühler sein


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht ist die PowerColor aber auch eine VTX3D mit anderen Kühler...
Beides das gleiche. TUL-Karten halt. Was da draufsteht ist eh egal, das nimmt sich nichts.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die PowerColor aber auch eine VTX3D mit anderen Kühler...
> Beides das gleiche. TUL-Karten halt. Was da draufsteht ist eh egal, das nimmt sich nichts.


 
Ja oder so^^

Ich finde nur, dass der Kühler etwas unterdimensioniert aussieht


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2014)

In der Vergangenheit waren deren kühler aber immer recht gut. Nie die leisesten, aber gut. Bei der 7970 hatten die den höchsten Takt von allen und das mit diesem kühler, ohne dass sie zu den lautesten gehörte. Es ist ebenfalls der Gleiche, wie bei der Club3D RoyalQueen.

edit
Findet noch jemand, dass dieser hier dem alten Asus DC2 stark ähnelt?

So, hab ichs jetzt endlich auf die Reihe bekommen...  Nein, hab ich nicht. Die erste Aussage ist quatsch! Das war auch die PowerColor damals bei den 7970.


----------



## omgfck12 (18. Februar 2014)

So, also ich hab die Karte mal bestellt, der Basteldrang hat gesiegt . Mal sehen ob die Kühlung mit der Karte fertig wird oder nicht. 
Hab teilweise gelesen, dass die VTX3D gerne mal an Spulenfiepen leiden, mal sehen. 
Wenn sie nichts taugt, muss sie halt leider wieder zurück gehen..

Sobald sie da ist schreib ich mal ein paar Zeilen zu Lautstärke und Temperatur


----------



## Schmenki (18. Februar 2014)

Ich habe eine VTX3D aber in Referenzdesign.
Spulenfiepen gibt es ja aber erst ab 4 Stelligen FPS.


----------



## omgfck12 (18. Februar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich habe eine VTX3D aber in Referenzdesign.
> Spulenfiepen gibt es ja aber erst ab 4 Stelligen FPS.


Ah Super, dann wird es beim Custom Design wohl kaum schlimmer sein


----------



## xxRathalos (18. Februar 2014)

PCS+ ist heute angekommen:

Asic 83,3%
Elpida Ram

Hoffe mal das alles läuft, werde heute noch etwas testen ob es Probleme gibt.

mfg Ratha


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Februar 2014)

xxRathalos schrieb:


> PCS+ ist heute angekommen:
> 
> Asic 83,3%
> Elpida Ram
> ...


 
Jo mach dann Meldung hier


----------



## Wiggo (18. Februar 2014)

Meine neue PowerColor 290X PCS+ kam heute an. Ich werde berichten


----------



## XPrototypeX (18. Februar 2014)

Ist eigentlich schon etwas bekannt, wann AMD seine Architektur auf Basis von 20nm herausbringt? Der Chiphersteller ist doch der selbe wie Nvidia oder?


----------



## xxRathalos (18. Februar 2014)

Also, die Karte kann unter last ihren Takt nicht halten, ist immer so um die 1000mhz aber halt nicht bei den angegebenen 1040mhz
Was kann ich da machen? Takt wird auch nicht gehalten wenn ich Power limit auf 50% stelle.

Teste jetzt erstmal etwas BF4/Titanfall weiter....

mfg Ratha


----------



## Schmenki (18. Februar 2014)

@Ratha, welchen Treiber benutzt du? Wenn du 14.1 benutzt dann geh mal zurück auf 13.12 da sollte eigentlich alles ok sein.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## JohnnyXVI (18. Februar 2014)

xxRathalos schrieb:


> Also, die Karte kann unter last ihren Takt nicht halten, ist immer so um die 1000mhz aber halt nicht bei den angegebenen 1040mhz
> Was kann ich da machen? Takt wird auch nicht gehalten wenn ich Power limit auf 50% stelle.



Duvar hat mal ne Lösung dazu gepostet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html
Vielleicht funktioniert das ja... 

Viel Spaß und Glück mit deiner R9 290.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (18. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Crysis 3 scheint bissl rum zu zicken, habe +200mV und 1200/1500 angelegt, nach ca 30 min red screen^^
> Grafiksettings alles komplett auf max gestellt, also höher geht es net  Kann man schon spielen, nur am Anfang im Regen hat man rund 35 FPS  (@ Full HD)
> In Gebäuden hat man jedoch seine 60 FPS rum. 8xMSAA scheint dennoch unnötig zu sein. Wie dem auch sei, hat jemand schon paar Erfahrungen mit Crysis 3 gemacht und eine andere Frage, hatte wer schon red screens?
> 1165MHz scheinen jedoch mit +175mV länger zu gehen. Schon ärgerlich, dass man für jedes Game andere stabile Werte bekommt.
> ...


 
Ich hatte mit Crysis 3 keine Probleme habe den letzten Abschnitt mit 1200 MHz und +100 mv ohne Fehler durchgespielt. Vielleicht ist der letzte Abschnitt auch nicht so fordernd wie die ersten. Wollte ich sowieso noch mal testen.

Edit: Im ersten Abschnitt musste ich auf 1190 MHz gehen bei +100 mv. Bei 1200 MHz waren ganz kurz Artefakte zu sehen.


----------



## JonnyFaust (18. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit Crysis 3 keine Probleme habe den letzten Abschnitt mit 1200 MHz und +100 mv ohne Fehler durchgespielt. Vielleicht ist der letzte Abschnitt auch nicht so fordernd wie die ersten. Wollte ich sowieso noch mal testen.
> 
> Edit: Im ersten Abschnitt musste ich auf 1190 MHz gehen bei +100 mv. Bei 1200 MHz waren ganz kurz Artefakte zu sehen.



Wow, nur +100 für 1190...

Ich habe eben 30 Minuten Crysis 3 gezockt mit 1200 mit +183. Lief ohne Probs, mit einer Ausnahme: VRM1 wurde 105 Grad heiß. VRM2 nur 56...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (18. Februar 2014)

Aber nur dank Wasserkühler. Mit dem Stock Kühler war bei 1150 Schluss. VRM wird bei mir maximal 50°C Warm und die GPU wurde bisher nie wärmer als 44°C und das mit +200 mv natürlich alles unter Wasser.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Februar 2014)

Wiggo schrieb:


> Meine neue PowerColor 290X PCS+ kam heute an. Ich werde berichten



Welcher Ram ist verbaut ?


----------



## Chemenu (19. Februar 2014)

Laut einem Forenbeitrag im overclock.net Forum erscheint die MSI R9 290X Lightning voraussichtlich Ende März / Anfang April.
Bin mal gespannt zu welchem Preis.^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Laut einem Forenbeitrag im overclock.net Forum erscheint die MSI R9 290X Lightning voraussichtlich Ende März / Anfang April.
> Bin mal gespannt zu welchem Preis.^^



Viel zu lang hin


----------



## Muhr (19. Februar 2014)

Poah, also die Verfügbarkeit der r9 290(x) ist ja mal übelst mies ):

Hab mir vorn paar Tagen die Sapphire 290(BF4) bei MF bestellt, aber der Termin hat sich um 1 Woche verschoben...Der Termin der nichtBF4Edition sogar um 1 Monat Also bis ich mal meine 290er hab, ist doch schon die nächste Generation raus


----------



## Q-Pit (19. Februar 2014)

Hab auch Ende Januar eine MSI R9 290 bestellt und bis heute keine bekommen -.-


----------



## IDempiree (19. Februar 2014)

wollte mal anmerken das ich hier noch eine 19 Tage alte MSI R290X Gaming liegen habe... wäre sofort lieferbar!


----------



## Q-Pit (19. Februar 2014)

Wieso willste die denn wieder loswerden? ^^


----------



## IDempiree (19. Februar 2014)

weil ich mich für eine kommende xl karte bei der grünen konkurenz entschieden hab.


----------



## hwk (19. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> wollte mal anmerken das ich hier noch eine 19 Tage alte MSI R290X Gaming liegen habe...


... bei der kurzzeitig der Kühler gewechselt wurde 

Sollte man vielleicht noch hinzufügen! Abgesehen davon, dass das hier nicht rein gehört!


----------



## IDempiree (19. Februar 2014)

klar, ist doch auch kein geheimnis. den Hybrid II gibt es sogar mit Handkuss dazu!  

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/66/Troll_Warning.jpg


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (19. Februar 2014)

Kleiner Überblick über meine 290 pcs+

Nach kurzem tweaken und benchen komme ich auf 1120/1450 mit +40% powerlimit, stock vcore (gpu-z zeigt 1.2 max, meist bei 1,15 rum). Von dem, was ich hier so gelesen habe scheint das ganz i.o. zu sein. Leider hat meine Karte ein leises aber extrem hohes Spulenfiepen, das ist ein bischen wie chinesische Wasserfolter 
Achja, ist übrigens Elpida verbaut, ASIS: 81,9%


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Februar 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> ein bischen wie chinesische Wasserfolter


 


Naja meine spackt rum, hat aber kein Spulenfiepen.
Irgendwie gibts nichts perfektes


----------



## JonnyFaust (19. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja meine spackt rum, hat aber kein Spulenfiepen.
> Irgendwie gibts nichts perfektes


 
Och komm. Meine kommt schon nah ran *g*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Februar 2014)

Bei deiner wurde Zahberstaub drüber gestreut 

Bei unseren war er alle


----------



## stimpi2k4 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte mit meiner Karte eigentlich zufrieden sein. In allen Lagen unhörbar dazu noch verdammt kühl kein Spulengefiepe gutes Gaming OC bei +100 mv.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mit meiner Karte eigentlich zufrieden sein. In allen Lagen unhörbar dazu noch verdammt kühl kein Spulengefiepe gutes Gaming OC bei +100 mv.



Klar mit wakü


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Februar 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Kleiner Überblick über meine 290 pcs+
> 
> Nach kurzem tweaken und benchen komme ich auf 1120/1450 mit +40% powerlimit, stock vcore (gpu-z zeigt 1.2 max, meist bei 1,15 rum). Von dem, was ich hier so gelesen habe scheint das ganz i.o. zu sein. Leider hat meine Karte ein leises aber extrem hohes Spulenfiepen, das ist ein bischen wie chinesische Wasserfolter
> Achja, ist übrigens Elpida verbaut, ASIS: 81,9%



Iiihh spulenfiepen.....und elpida... Wo haste sie bestellt?


----------



## PolatAlemdar (20. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Jungs. Gibt es für r9 290X V Bios? 
Auf der Sapphire Homepage gibts nur für 290. Kann ich auch Bios von anderen 290x herstellern flashen?
MFG.


----------



## Schmenki (20. Februar 2014)

PolatAlemdar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs. Gibt es für r9 290X V Bios?
> Auf der Sapphire Homepage gibts nur für 290. Kann ich auch Bios von anderen 290x herstellern flashen?
> MFG.


 
Du kannst auch ein Bios eines anderen Herstellers flashen das ist kein Problem.
Hier ist die Sammlung der Bios:
Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp


----------



## PolatAlemdar (20. Februar 2014)

Oh very nice danke. Aber worann erkenne ich ein Vbios? Kannst mir da was empfehlen?
Und vorher sicher ein backup machen.


----------



## Schmenki (20. Februar 2014)

Hier wird eigentlich alles beschrieben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html

Ich hatte eigentlich die besten Ergebnisse mit dem Asus Bios oder dem Presse-Sample.


----------



## PolatAlemdar (20. Februar 2014)

Ich will ja meine karte nicht unlocken ich habe ja schon eine 290X. 
Ich möchte gerne ein Vbios haben , damit ich im windows 8.1 Ultra Fast Boot aktivieren kann.
Und deshalb hatte ich gefragt wie ich unter den Bios versionen VBIOS erkennen kann.


----------



## Borstinator (20. Februar 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Kleiner Überblick über meine 290 pcs+
> 
> Nach kurzem tweaken und benchen komme ich auf 1120/1450 mit +40% powerlimit, stock vcore (gpu-z zeigt 1.2 max, meist bei 1,15 rum). Von dem, was ich hier so gelesen habe scheint das ganz i.o. zu sein. Leider hat meine Karte ein leises aber extrem hohes Spulenfiepen, das ist ein bischen wie chinesische Wasserfolter
> Achja, ist übrigens Elpida verbaut, ASIS: 81,9%


 
Laste die mal nen paar Stunden richtig aus. Kann sein, dass es dann weggeht. Oder mal mitm Vcore rumspielen. Kann gut sein, dass es nur bei 1,15V rum pfeift.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Februar 2014)

Heute ist ein ehrenvolles Mitglied der 1. Stunde der Costumdesign von uns gegangen. Ihr kurzes Leben (3 Wochen) war voller Freude und Erfolge. Seit einer halbe Stunde versuche ich sie verzweifelt wieder ins Leben zu holen. Bis jetzt ohne Erfolg.

Wir (ich hoffe ihr erweist ihr die Ehre) gedenken einer PowerColor R9 290 PCS+


----------



## Schmenki (20. Februar 2014)

Was ist passiert?
Hast doch Garantie?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Februar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Was ist passiert?
> Hast doch Garantie?!


 
Sie starb an einem unerwarteten Schwächeanfall 

Garantie ist noch.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Heute ist ein ehrenvolles Mitglied der 1. Stunde der Costumdesign von uns gegangen. Ihr kurzes Leben (3 Wochen) war voller Freude und Erfolge. Seit einer halbe Stunde versuche ich sie verzweifelt wieder ins Leben zu holen. Bis jetzt ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Wir (ich hoffe ihr erweist ihr die Ehre) gedenken einer PowerColor R9 290 PCS+



Mein herzliches beileid 

ram defekt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mein herzliches beileid
> 
> ram defekt?


 
Danke 

Ja der VRAM ist defekt booten funktioniert und dann gehts auf m Desktop, Lüfter drehen brachialst auf und Blackscreen. Danach totale Bildstörungen auf dem Monitor. Alles probiert. 

Naja ich hoffe am Samstag kommt meine Biene Maja. Damit ich nicht so lange ohne Bild bin


----------



## Euda (20. Februar 2014)

Oida, herzlichstes Beileid! 
Elpida? Mach mir bitte keine Angst :O


----------



## Cleriker (20. Februar 2014)

Bei Standard-spannungen und Taktraten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Februar 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Oida, herzlichstes Beileid!
> Elpida? Mach mir bitte keine Angst :O


Elpida 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei Standard-spannungen und Taktraten?


GPU & Memory untertaktet. Spannung etwas angehoben (+13mV), da sonst nur Blackscreens da waren


----------



## Cleriker (20. Februar 2014)

Ich sagte ja schon... Du hast echt ein Montagsmodell erwischt. Tut mir leid für dich. Schade um die Karte, aber... Kann ja nur besser werden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja schon... Du hast echt ein Montagsmodell erwischt. Tut mir leid für dich. Schade um die Karte, aber... Kann ja nur besser werden.


 
Ich hoffe. Ich hoffe bloss meine Tauschkarte (ich hoffe mal so wird es ) hat kein Spulefiepen. Meine kaputte hatte nämlich keins, was ich sehr gut fand.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Februar 2014)

Wenn es nach Spulenfiepen ginge, hat mein Kumpel aber ne richtig haltbare Hd7970 von XFX erwischt^^ Muss morgen mal in der Schule fragen ob Allnaction Elpida hat.
Mein Beileid!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Februar 2014)

So hab erstmal ne Mail an PowerColor geschrieben. mal sehen was zurück kommt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So hab erstmal ne Mail an PowerColor geschrieben. mal sehen was zurück kommt


 
 da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## xxRathalos (20. Februar 2014)

So, hab bei mir noch weiter getestet:

- Nach dem Downgrade auf 13.12 Treiber hält die Karte mit +20% den Takt auf 1040mhz
- BF4 und Titanfall bis jetzt keine Artefakte/Abstürze (Elpidia Ram)
- Temperatur pendelt sich (unter vollast Kombustor)zwischen 65 und 70° ein, Vram 1 bei ca. 80°, Vram 2 deutlich kühler

mfg Ratha


----------



## omgfck12 (20. Februar 2014)

So leute heute kam meine VTX3D R9 290 X-Edition V2 an.
Äußerlich macht sie einen super eindruck, mit Backplate, VRM Kühler und gekühltem Ram. Leider kann der Lüfter mich nicht ganz überzeugen, nach einer Stunde Crysis 2 auf Anschlag zeigt sich eine maximale GPU Temperatur von 94°C (die nach dem Aufheizen permanent anliegen), Ein Lüfterspeed von 100% (auch durchgängig nach dem Aufheizen, wobei nicht lauter als meine alte GTX 560 TI auf 60% und nicht störender, da tiefes Rauschen). 
Positiv ist, dass der Takt (975 Mhz) gehalten wird, und VRM 1 max. 90°C heiß wird, VRM2 78°C.
Werde mal probieren, was an undervolting so möglich ist und dann schauen, ob ich die Karte behalte oder nicht.

Angehängt noch ein paar Bilder

Edit: Hynix Ram laut gpu-z und weiß wer was das für eine soße ist auf bild 1 bei den spannungswandlern?


----------



## Schmenki (20. Februar 2014)

94° bei default spannung?Das ist echt keine sehr gute Kühlung


----------



## beren2707 (20. Februar 2014)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> ...


 Bitter, da hats VTX3D voll versaut. Die nutzen bei der Karte offensichtlich den Kühler, der auch schon bei der letzten Generation bei einigen TUL-Modellen zum Einsatz kam (war auch auf meiner 7970 V3 drauf). Das Teil hat die 7970 ingame nur brüllend auf ~80°C GPU halten können.  Aber immerhin liegen diesmal die VRMs nicht blank.


----------



## omgfck12 (20. Februar 2014)

So, hab jetzt um -19mV undervoltet, bis jetzt bf4 stable, da kommt die karte nur noch auf 82°C und 93% Lüftergeschwindigkeit
In Heaven auf 84°C, VRM1 auf 76°C VRM2 auf 69°C. 
Mal sehen ob vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr undervolting möglich ist. 
GPU Spannung bei -19mV liegt bei etwa 1.1V. Klingt für mich recht hoch, da meine alte GTX 560 TI unter 1V angelegt hat. Was haben eure Karten so @ stock für eine Spannung? 

ASIC ist 79.6%


----------



## Schmenki (20. Februar 2014)

Bei 0mV bin ich bei 1,078V.
Haben asic von 82%.


----------



## davidnet (20. Februar 2014)

JUNGS, kann ich diese Backplate hier HEATKILLER® GPU Backplate R9 290X - Watercool Store auf meine Sapphire mit EKWB Cooler stecken? Passt das mit den Schrauben die man da sieht?  Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## davidnet (20. Februar 2014)

Ich habe hier Backplates von EK Water Blocks liegen für die R9 290X, aber die gefallen mir nicht. Daher die Frage


----------



## PolsKa (20. Februar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Bei 0mV bin ich bei 1,078V.
> Haben asic von 82%.


 
sicher unter last? Kannst du mal bitte ein Screen beim Benchen machen. Default Spannung ist 1,25V, kann ich mir so eine starke Abweichung nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Ruffneckz (20. Februar 2014)

Kurze Frage anbei.. 

Kann man ungefähr sagen/schätzen/mutmaßen wie hoch das Leistungsplus prozentual ausfallen würde, wenn ich von meiner jetzigen GTX470 auf eine R9 290 wechseln würde? Für Games in 1920x1080


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Februar 2014)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt um -19mV undervoltet, bis jetzt bf4 stable, da kommt die karte nur noch auf 82°C und 93% Lüftergeschwindigkeit
> In Heaven auf 84°C, VRM1 auf 76°C VRM2 auf 69°C.
> Mal sehen ob vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr undervolting möglich ist.
> GPU Spannung bei -19mV liegt bei etwa 1.1V. Klingt für mich recht hoch, da meine alte GTX 560 TI unter 1V angelegt hat. Was haben eure Karten so @ stock für eine Spannung?
> ...



Sieht schon besser aus von den temps  wenn du noch weiter uv kannst dann würde ich versuchen 1000/1300mhz mit so wenig Spannung wie möglich zu fahren ...danach noch bisl die lüfterkurve ändern so das Max 90Grad anliegen bringen der gpu und vrms ...Hauptsache bisl leiser


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Februar 2014)

Ruffneckz schrieb:


> Kurze Frage anbei..
> 
> Kann man ungefähr sagen/schätzen/mutmaßen wie hoch das Leistungsplus prozentual ausfallen würde, wenn ich von meiner jetzigen GTX470 auf eine R9 290 wechseln würde? Für Games in 1920x1080


 
Ich sag mal 125%

Als Beispiel: Von einer 580 auf eine R9 290 sind es ungefähr 100%


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Februar 2014)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt um -19mV undervoltet, bis jetzt bf4 stable, da kommt die karte nur noch auf 82°C und 93% Lüftergeschwindigkeit
> In Heaven auf 84°C, VRM1 auf 76°C VRM2 auf 69°C.
> Mal sehen ob vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr undervolting möglich ist.
> GPU Spannung bei -19mV liegt bei etwa 1.1V. Klingt für mich recht hoch, da meine alte GTX 560 TI unter 1V angelegt hat. Was haben eure Karten so @ stock für eine Spannung?
> ...



Sieht schon besser aus von den temps  wenn du noch weiter uv kannst dann würde ich versuchen 1000/1300mhz mit so wenig Spannung wie möglich zu fahren ...danach noch bisl die lüfterkurve ändern so das Max 90Grad anliegen bei der gpu und vrms ...Hauptsache bisl leiser


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Februar 2014)

Gar schlechter als meine Referenz Sapphire AMD R9 290-er,  halte die 947 Mhz und unter 90 Grad, in etwa 87-88 Grad bei 49% Lüfter bei -62mV Untervolting
Echt schwer eine komplett sorgenfreie R9 290(X) zu erwerben.
Viele Custom Modelle sind eben nicht LEISE genug, zwar kühler als das Referenz Design, aber eben doch zu laut beim Zocken   
Hätte AMD doch den etwas Besseren Kühler erworben, wäre vieles einfacher geworden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Februar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Gar schlechter als meine Referenz Sapphire AMD R9 290-er,  halte die 947 Mhz und unter 90 Grad, in etwa 87-88 Grad bei 49% Lüfter bei -62mV Untervolting
> Echt schwer eine komplett sorgenfreie R9 290(X) zu erwerben.
> Viele Custom Modelle sind eben nicht LEISE genug, zwar kühler als das Referenz Design, aber eben doch zu laut beim Zocken
> Hätte AMD doch den etwas Besseren Kühler erworben, wäre vieles einfacher geworden.


 
Naja für Hawaii wäre ein ein Trippleslotkühler mit 3 100mm Fans am besten gewesen.

Die Karte wäre dann aber extrem fett, schwer und lang.

Und nicht viele haben solche großen Gehäuse.

Am besten wir gründen ne boardpartner Firma und entwickeln einen hammer kühler


----------



## Schmenki (20. Februar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> sicher unter last? Kannst du mal bitte ein Screen beim Benchen machen. Default Spannung ist 1,25V, kann ich mir so eine starke Abweichung nicht vorstellen.



Hier der Screenshot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte nicht auf die Temps achten... Der Arctic läuft erst richtig an wenn die GPU bei 60° gelandet ist. 

Hier nochmal ein Run mit +200mV
Normal läuft die Karte da mit 1,219V aber gibt halt Spannungsspitzen von normalerweise 1,258V und einmal ganz kurz die angezeigten 1,27V
Temp im Gehäuse ist bei 31° und da heizen natürlich auch die VRM ein wenig auf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PolsKa (20. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch.Hast wohl die beste 290 Karte bis jetzt


----------



## Schmenki (20. Februar 2014)

Danke.
Jemand hatte aber irgendwo noch weniger vcore bei Standard voltage und seid 86%.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (20. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ja der VRAM ist defekt booten funktioniert und dann gehts auf m Desktop, Lüfter drehen brachialst auf und Blackscreen. Danach totale Bildstörungen auf dem Monitor. Alles probiert.
> 
> Naja ich hoffe am Samstag kommt meine Biene Maja. Damit ich nicht so lange ohne Bild bin



Wenn du beim booten keine Fehler hast ist die Karte und der Ram nicht defekt. Ich hatte das selbe Problem gehabt. Afterburner oder GPU Tweak halten die Einstellungen beim Windows Start. Bei mir war es so, das ich den RAM auf 1650 MHz gestellt habe. Unter Windows habe ich sofort Bildfehler bekommen und dann einen Blackscreen. Dreimal neu gestartet und immer Blackscreens. Dann habe ich den Abgesicherten Modus gestartet und Afterburner und GPU Twéak deinstalliert und Windows lief dann wieder ohne Blackscreen. Vielleicht hast du einfach zu wenig Spannung oder zu hohe Taktraten eingestellt und jedes mal wenn Windows startet bleibt alles beim alten und zack Blackscreen.  Du kannst auch den Treiber im Abgesicherten Modus deinstallieren sollte auch klappen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wenn du beim booten keine Fehler hast ist die Karte und der Ram nicht defekt. Ich hatte das selbe Problem gehabt. Afterburner oder GPU Tweak halten die Einstellungen beim Windows Start. Bei mir war es so, das ich den RAM auf 1650 MHz gestellt habe. Unter Windows habe ich sofort Bildfehler bekommen und dann einen Blackscreen. Dreimal neu gestartet und immer Blackscreens. Dann habe ich den Abgesicherten Modus gestartet und Afterburner und GPU Twéak deinstalliert und Windows lief dann wieder ohne Blackscreen. Vielleicht hast du einfach zu wenig Spannung oder zu hohe Taktraten eingestellt und jedes mal wenn Windows startet bleibt alles beim alten und zack Blackscreen.  Du kannst auch den Treiber im Abgesicherten Modus deinstallieren sollte auch klappen.


 
Auch schon probiert.
 Half nix 
Naja da ich diese woche eh nicht mehr zum reklamieren komme, versuch ichs am samstag nochmal.

Hatte ja auch bei Werks-OC immer wieder Artefakte 

Naja am Samstag (sont montag) sollte dann auch endlich die Biene-Maja da sein.


----------



## JonnyFaust (21. Februar 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.Hast wohl die beste 290 Karte bis jetzt


 
Würde ich nicht so unterschreiben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe auch mit Standardspannung ca 1,070 V


----------



## PolsKa (21. Februar 2014)

Dann halt einer der besten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Februar 2014)

Bin mal gespannt wie die Tri-X ist 

*welcome* endlich geht's wieder


----------



## omgfck12 (21. Februar 2014)

Bin jetzt bei -25mV und 1000 Mhz auf dem Kern angelangt, bleibt unter 90°C dabei.
Wenn ich -31mV probier, steigt sie leider bei BF4 aus, oder BF4 hat wieder einen schlechten Tag (Keine Artefakte oder Treiberreset sondern Soundloop und Standbild, hatte ich bei meiner alten GTX 560 TI auch in letzter Zeit).
Vielleicht kann ich den Takt ja auf 1020 Mhz noch hochziehen, dann wär ich ganz zufrieden und würde die Karte wahrscheinlich auch behalten.


----------



## JonnyFaust (21. Februar 2014)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt bei -25mV und 1000 Mhz auf dem Kern angelangt, bleibt unter 90°C dabei.
> Wenn ich -31mV probier, steigt sie leider bei BF4 aus, oder BF4 hat wieder einen schlechten Tag (Keine Artefakte oder Treiberreset sondern Soundloop und Standbild, hatte ich bei meiner alten GTX 560 TI auch in letzter Zeit).
> Vielleicht kann ich den Takt ja auf 1020 Mhz noch hochziehen, dann wär ich ganz zufrieden und würde die Karte wahrscheinlich auch behalten.


 
Diesen Soundloop und Standbild habe ich immer in BF4 Metro. Alle anderen Maps gehen. Total merkwürdig.


----------



## LaMort (21. Februar 2014)

> Diesen Soundloop und Standbild habe ich immer in BF4 Metro



Liegt wohl an der Map. Berichte über diesen Soundloop nehmen im Forum schon Formen eines Fäkaliensturms an...


----------



## Cleriker (21. Februar 2014)

Man darf dann aber nicht vergessen, dass hier im Forum jeder zweite an allen möglichen Stellschrauben rumspielt, die CPU oder GPU bieten.


----------



## IDempiree (21. Februar 2014)

Der Freez - Soundloop Bug in BF4 ist davon aber ganz unabhängig Cleriker. In allen Sprachen, auf allen PC´s wird davon berichtet im Netz. Bei den einen hilft es wenn Sie die AMD/Nvidia/Realtek Soundtreiber deaktivieren, bei anderen hilft imo fast nichts und das Spiel ist unspielbar da jede Map freezt usw usw usw... 

Ich denke das DICE hier noch ordentlich nachbessern muss aber bis dahin verkauft EA dann schon wieder ein halbfertiges BF5.


----------



## Ralle@ (21. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Man darf dann aber nicht vergessen, dass hier im Forum jeder zweite an allen möglichen Stellschrauben rumspielt, die CPU oder GPU bieten.


 
Dafür sind die Einstellungen ja da, Sie WOLLEN benutzt werden


----------



## Wiratu (21. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Der Freez - Soundloop Bug in BF4 ist davon aber ganz unabhängig Cleriker. In allen Sprachen, auf allen PC´s wird davon berichtet im Netz. Bei den einen hilft es wenn Sie die AMD/Nvidia/Realtek Soundtreiber deaktivieren, bei anderen hilft imo fast nichts und das Spiel ist unspielbar da jede Map freezt usw usw usw...



Bis zum letzten mini"upadate" lief bei mir alles Bombe und ich hab mich immer gefragt, wieso so viele Leute Probleme haben. Jetzt gibts Soundloop-freeze auf jeder Map nach 10 Sekunden..^^ Zuviele Stellschrauben, an denen DICE da spielt.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Februar 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Einstellungen ja da, Sie WOLLEN benutzt werden



An sich sehe ich das auch so, aber ich beschwere mich bei Fehlern dann auch nicht. Eine Standard CPU mit Standardtakt und dazu eine Standard GPU mit auch eben diesem. Die Spannungen natürlich auch unangetastet.  Das ist das System, auf dem es keine Fehler geben darf. Alles andere ist irgendwo eigenverantwortung.


----------



## LaMort (21. Februar 2014)

Kann sich jemand erklären, warum Afterburner bei jedem Start meine Spannung ein bisschen hochsetzt? Ich hab meine Tri-X bei -25 laufen. Afterburner setzt sie beim nächsten Start auf -19 und dann immer weiter höher.


----------



## JonnyFaust (21. Februar 2014)

Habe ich auch. Deshalb habe ich feste Profile angelegt. Da gibt es nur eine Abstufung wenn die Profile angelegt werden. Bei mir ist z. B. -50 eingestellt und es werden immer -44 angelegt.


----------



## drspeed (21. Februar 2014)

Moin 
Ich habe ein Problem bei den Heaven Benchmark da kommt es doch ziemlich oft
zu so ne komischen Ruckler.Die sehen so aus wie Ladevorgänge(Nachladevorgang)
Hat von euch auch jemand so ne komischen Ruckler trotz hoher Fps?
Die Temps sind bei mir auch nicht hoch liegen Max bei 74Grad.
Habe die Karte normal laufen 1040/1300Mhz.


----------



## bode_lfc (22. Februar 2014)

Also ich kann wirklich jedem die Power Color R9 290 Pcs+ ans Herz legen. Vor einer Woche hatte ich hier ja schonmal geschrieben was ich für Werte erreiche. Mitlerweile habe ich die Temperatur und Lautstärkewerte dank eigener Lüfterkurve nochmal erheblich nach unten geschraubt. Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 1 Stunde Unigine Valley bzw Bf4 bei Max Temperatur von 64 Grad und den VRM1 hab ich auf Max 66 Grad runterbekommen und das ohne Lautstärkezuwachs. Konnte den Lüfter sogar von 73% auf 61 % runterdrosseln. Das ganze natürlich mit Stock Taktraten, OC werd ich die Tage mal schauen wieviel ich schaffe aber bei diesen Temperaturen sollte da noch einiges drin sein.
Ich hatte bisher nicht das Vergnügen eine Tri X zu testen aber ich bezweifle das diese an meine Werte herankommt denn ich behaupte mal die sind wirklich kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Februar 2014)

bode_lfc schrieb:


> Also ich kann wirklich jedem die Power Color R9 290 Pcs+ ans Herz legen. Vor einer Woche hatte ich hier ja schonmal geschrieben was ich für Werte erreiche. Mitlerweile habe ich die Temperatur und Lautstärkewerte dank eigener Lüfterkurve nochmal erheblich nach unten geschraubt. Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 1 Stunde Unigine Valley bzw Bf4 bei Max Temperatur von 64 Grad und den VRM1 hab ich auf Max 66 Grad runterbekommen und das ohne Lautstärkezuwachs. Konnte den Lüfter sogar von 73% auf 61 % runterdrosseln. Das ganze natürlich mit Stock Taktraten, OC werd ich die Tage mal schauen wieviel ich schaffe aber bei diesen Temperaturen sollte da noch einiges drin sein.
> Ich hatte bisher nicht das Vergnügen eine Tri X zu testen aber ich bezweifle das diese an meine Werte herankommt denn ich behaupte mal die sind wirklich kaum zu schlagen.



Bei welcher Spannung ?


----------



## CSOger (22. Februar 2014)

Wiratu schrieb:


> Bis zum letzten mini"upadate" lief bei mir alles Bombe und ich hab mich immer gefragt, wieso so viele Leute Probleme haben. Jetzt gibts Soundloop-freeze auf jeder Map nach 10 Sekunden..^^ Zuviele Stellschrauben, an denen DICE da spielt.


 
Nen Kumpel gestern Abend im TS auch fast verrückt geworden.
Spielen ist seit dem DLC für ihn nicht mehr möglich.

Das habe ich dazu gefunden:

*Workaround für den Soundloop-Crash*
Seit dem letzten Patch leiden diverse PC-Spieler wieder unter dem  Soundloop-Crash. Bis zu einem Fix - aka Hotfix oder umfangreicheren  Patch von DICE - gibt es jetzt zumindest einen Workaround. 
*Ein Befehl*: In der user.cfg muss man nur die Zeile  “gametime.maxvariablefps 60” hinzufügen. Den letzten Wert kann man dabei  entsprechend anpassen - je höher der Wert ist, desto höher ist die  maximale Framerate von Battlefield 4. Allerdings treten bei einigen  Spielern bei höheren Werten auch öfter die  Abstürze auf. Wer keine  Abstürze hat, sollte logischerweise nichts dergleichen verändern. 
*In die Konsole eingeben*: Wer will, kann ein entsprechendes  Kommando auch im Spiel in die Konsole eingeben. Das gilt dann  allerdings nur, bis man den Server verlässt beziehungsweise das Spiel  neu startet. 
*Am Ende löschen*: Sobald ein Patch mit einem Fix erscheint,  kann man den Befehl auch löschen. Aktuell haben wir aber noch keinen  Termin oder Informationen zu eienm entsprechenden Update - die  einzige  und von gestern stammende Neuigkeit ist, dass man das Problem  reproduzieren kann und an einem Fix arbeitet. 

Quelle
http://www.battlefield-4.net/soundloop-community-zocken-mit-gewinn-infos.t183120.html


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Februar 2014)

So dann lassen ich mal die beiden aufeinander los 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxRathalos (22. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So dann lassen ich mal die beiden aufeinander los
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=719437"/>



Bin gespannt auf vergleiche


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Februar 2014)

Erster kurzer Bericht kommt heute Abend 
Habe heute noch Besuch -.-


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Erster kurzer Bericht kommt heute Abend
> Habe heute noch Besuch -.-



Gib Gummi


----------



## Aldrearic (22. Februar 2014)

Nice interessiert mich auch. kann mich nich entscheiden zwischen der Tri x und der pcs 290 ^^


----------



## IDempiree (22. Februar 2014)

bode_lfc schrieb:


> Also ich kann wirklich jedem die Power Color R9 290 Pcs+ ans Herz legen. Vor einer Woche hatte ich hier ja schonmal geschrieben was ich für Werte erreiche. Mitlerweile habe ich die Temperatur und Lautstärkewerte dank eigener Lüfterkurve nochmal erheblich nach unten geschraubt. Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 1 Stunde Unigine Valley bzw Bf4 bei Max Temperatur von 64 Grad und den VRM1 hab ich auf Max 66 Grad runterbekommen und das ohne Lautstärkezuwachs. Konnte den Lüfter sogar von 73% auf 61 % runterdrosseln. Das ganze natürlich mit Stock Taktraten, OC werd ich die Tage mal schauen wieviel ich schaffe aber bei diesen Temperaturen sollte da noch einiges drin sein.
> Ich hatte bisher nicht das Vergnügen eine Tri X zu testen aber ich bezweifle das diese an meine Werte herankommt denn ich behaupte mal die sind wirklich kaum zu schlagen.


 
sorry... 64c? cant belive!


----------



## JonnyFaust (22. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> sorry... 64c? cant belive!


 
Nunja, bei 73% Lüfterspeed schon möglich...

Hab eben ne halbe Stunde Valley laufen lassen und hatte bei 70% auch max. 58°C. Ist aber für meinen Geschmack schon viel zu laut.


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht so unterschreiben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Meine kann da auch gut mithalten 
1.25V Stock Spannung würde ich die Krise bekommen.
Habe folgende Werte mit Standard Spannung.
Man kann noch -31mV undervolten, womit eigentlich so gut wie alles problemlos läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drspeed (22. Februar 2014)

Womit undervoltet ihr?


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2014)

MSI Afterburner.(Beta 18)
Hat deine Tri X auch eine 80+ ASIC?

Edit:



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Nunja, bei 73% Lüfterspeed schon möglich...
> 
> Hab eben ne halbe Stunde Valley laufen lassen und hatte bei 70% auch max. 58°C. Ist aber für meinen Geschmack schon viel zu laut.


 

Glaub mit einem besseren Gehäuse geht noch bissl mehr, ich lasse gerade Valley laufen und poste später mal. Ich habe alles @ stock gelassen nur den Lüfter der Tri X auf 45% gefixt.
Der ist dann zwar hörbar, aber keineswegs störend laut.
GPU Temp aktuell nach paar Runden Valley 64°C und VRM1 =62°C und VRM2= 47°C
Also da ist definitiv so viel Potential vorhanden, dass man die Lüfter aufs Minimum setzen kann bzw auf 35%, denn dort sind die für mich kaum ausmachbar, bei 25% höre ich die überhaupt nicht, es sei denn man geht mit dem Ohr ans Gehäuse ran.

Hier mal 2 Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (22. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Glaub mit einem besseren Gehäuse geht noch bissl mehr,


 
Was ist für dich/euch denn ein gutes Gehäuse?

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach Gehäuse, Lüfter etc... Und ne Tri-X wirds wahrscheinlich auch. Was wäre denn das ideale Gehäuse (aber jetzt nicht Enthoo Primo oder so, bis max. 180€)

Wäre ja mal ganz interessant, wie man die Tri X bzw. PCS+ zumindest durch das Gehäuse auf Spitzenwerte bringt.


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2014)

Also ich persönlich habe den CM Storm Trooper. Optik ist halt Geschmackssache, der Stryker in weiß sieht da schon besser aus. In einem guten Big Tower fühlen die sich wohl.
Die 2 140mm Front und den einen 200mm Deckel Lüfter solltest du jedoch mit guten Lüftern ersetzen, welche man da genau nehmen sollte 
Habe es auch noch nicht gemacht, wenn du einen guten Satz Lüfter hast, kannste mir ja mal eine PN schreiben 
Die Karten pusten schon eine Menge warme Luft ins Gehäuse, vor allem wenn man die bissl übertaktet 
Da ist ein gutes Gehäuse mit einer guten Belüftung schon sehr von Nutzen.

Edit: Kann es sein, dass das Forum spinnt, seit 1-2 Tagen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Februar 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Was ist für dich/euch denn ein gutes Gehäuse?
> 
> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach Gehäuse, Lüfter etc... Und ne Tri-X wirds wahrscheinlich auch. Was wäre denn das ideale Gehäuse (aber jetzt nicht Enthoo Primo oder so, bis max. 180€)
> 
> Wäre ja mal ganz interessant, wie man die Tri X bzw. PCS+ zumindest durch das Gehäuse auf Spitzenwerte bringt.


 
Ich hab ein Corsair Obsidian 750D mit 2 eloops vorn ohne festplattenkäfige drin. Die Luft beider Lüfter kommt also direkt zur graka bei mir.


----------



## bode_lfc (22. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei welcher Spannung ?


 
Standard Spannung


----------



## bode_lfc (22. Februar 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Nunja, bei 73% Lüfterspeed schon möglich...
> 
> Hab eben ne halbe Stunde Valley laufen lassen und hatte bei 70% auch max. 58°C. Ist aber für meinen Geschmack schon viel zu laut.


 


wie gesagt die 73 % waren mit der Standard Lüfterkurve, hab das ganze jetzt angepasst auf 61 % bloß ein wenig aggressiver und komme nun auf Max 64 Grad und beim VRM1 auf 66 Grad.


----------



## drspeed (22. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> MSI Afterburner.(Beta 18)
> Hat deine Tri X auch eine 80+ ASIC?
> 
> Ich habe eine ASIC von 77,4%


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2014)

Ja meine hat 81.5.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Februar 2014)

Habe gerade mal 15 Minuten Zeit gefunden.

Kleines Zwischenergebnis: 1250/3600 PT +50 +200mV @Vally mit der Tri-X. Dabe ihat sie ~320Watt aus der Dose gesaugt.

Entweder ich hab mich gerade versehen oder es scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass die Tri-X mehr Saft bei selben Vcore zieht  Naja wird sich ja morgen zeigen 

EDIT: BF4 schafft sie 1100/1400  PT +50 +0mV stabil. Mehr hab ich jetzt nicht testen können


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal 15 Minuten Zeit gefunden.
> 
> Kleines Zwischenergebnis: 1250/3600 PT +50 +200mV @Vally mit der Tri-X. Dabe ihat sie ~320Watt aus der Dose gesaugt.
> 
> ...



 Temps?


----------



## X6Sixcore (22. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Forum spinnt, seit 1-2 Tagen?



Anscheinend waren die Computec-Server gestern fast den ganzen Tag wegen Wartungsarbeiten offline.

Da ging absolut gar nichts, weder Forum, noch PCGH direkt und PCGames.de auch nicht. War alles weg.

Die Wartungsmeldung habe ich allerdings nur auf meinem Smartphone bekommen. Später am PC, wo ich nochmal nachgesehen habe, war der Server komplett down.

Naja, jetzt rennt wohl wieder alles, also weiter im Thema 290(X)...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Temps?


 
Sorry nicht drauf geachtet. Kanns aber später nochmal nachtesten


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Anscheinend waren die Computec-Server gestern fast den ganzen Tag wegen Wartungsarbeiten offline.
> 
> Da ging absolut gar nichts, weder Forum, noch PCGH direkt und PCGames.de auch nicht. War alles weg.
> 
> ...


 
Dafür ist jetzt Whatsapp down


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dafür ist jetzt Whatsapp down


 
Was? Merke nichts


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2014)

Kannste irgendwem schreiben und kriegst auch eine Antwort?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kannste irgendwem schreiben und kriegst auch eine Antwort?


 
Ja. Kleine laggs aber sonst ganz normal.

EDIT: Jetzt gehts auch bei mir nicht mehr 

Shitstorm @Facebook


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja. Kleine laggs aber sonst ganz normal.
> 
> EDIT: Jetzt gehts auch bei mir nicht mehr
> 
> Shitstorm @Facebook



Wiiiiiir waaaaaarten auf deinen Vergleich tri vs pcs


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo, noch wach 

Wir warten auf deine Ergebnisse.


----------



## Aldrearic (23. Februar 2014)

Heute ist auch noch einen Tag wo du warten kannst^^


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2014)

Ach alles so langweilig, Crysis 3 Metro LL usw alles gezockt mit der Tri X, ich brauche neue Games...
BF4 habe ich immer noch den kak Code hier, hab voll kB auf das Game.
BF3 auch mal geholt gehabt und nur paar Stunden gezockt und dann nicht mehr mit dem Hintern angeschaut 
Wann kommt der Witcher? Ach die 290 hat natürlich keine Probleme mit den Games.
Wenn man stärker übertaktet kann man Crysis 3 @ komplett max zocken, die FPS schwanken dann jedoch zwischen 30+bis 60 rum, nur solche Settings braucht man nicht fahren.
Am besten die PCGH Benchmark Settings nutzen. Was mich stutzig machte ist, dass ich bei Metro LL vorhin nur 7 FPS hatte GPU Auslastung sehr sehr gering gewesen, Takt wurde aber mit 1120MHz ausgegeben.
Im nächsten Lvl hatte ich dann wieder 90 rum.


----------



## m1ch1 (23. Februar 2014)

Also so langsam wirds echt lächerlich, was AMD und die Partner abziehen.

Später start der Custom Kühler (bei schlechtem Ref Design)
4Monate nach release noch weit entfernt von Flächendeckender Verfügbarkeit.
Karten sind im Handel Verfügbar, bevor Tests erhältlich sind.

So viele Fehleinschätzungen können nur schief gehen.
Wenn es so weitergeht, ist Maxwell da, bevor die R9er den Markt wirklcih erreicht haben.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Februar 2014)

Karten sind doch verfügbar. Müssen ja nicht alle die gleiche Karte, beim selben Shop kaufen...


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Februar 2014)

@Duvar

Spiel mal Counter Strike Global Offensive, dann weißt was ein schlechter Netcode ist. Dagegen ist der von BF4 das non plus ultra.


----------



## Aldrearic (23. Februar 2014)

Karten sind mal Verfügbar und mal weniger, im grossen und ganzen ist sie aber mehr schlecht als Recht. Asus, Gigabyte, Msi, Saphire und Powercolor ists nur Teils, manche sind gar nicht Verfügbar, manchmal nur mit langen lieferzeiten.


----------



## JonnyFaust (23. Februar 2014)

Nunja, ich habe einen knappen Monat gewartet und Mindfactory paar mal genervt. Kam dann 2 Wochen vor dem besagten Termin ^^

Aber es gibt noch genug Shops neben Mindfactory die paar Grakas liegen haben.


----------



## Erokimus (23. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich habe den CM Storm Trooper. Optik ist halt Geschmackssache, der Stryker in weiß sieht da schon besser aus. In einem guten Big Tower fühlen die sich wohl.
> Die 2 140mm Front und den einen 200mm Deckel Lüfter solltest du jedoch mit guten Lüftern ersetzen, welche man da genau nehmen sollte
> Habe es auch noch nicht gemacht, wenn du einen guten Satz Lüfter hast, kannste mir ja mal eine PN schreiben
> Die Karten pusten schon eine Menge warme Luft ins Gehäuse, vor allem wenn man die bissl übertaktet
> Da ist ein gutes Gehäuse mit einer guten Belüftung schon sehr von Nutzen.


 

Cm Storm Stryker,5 neue Lüfter und ne Gigabyte R9 290 OC Windforce bestellt.
Wird ein intressantes Projekt


----------



## Airblade85 (23. Februar 2014)

Nabend Leute, will nicht extra einen neuen Thread auf machen..darum frag ich mal hier hehe

Ich möchte mir nun eine neue GPU zulegen, ich werde mir eine R9 290x  holen..doch bin ich noch nicht schlüssig welche es nun sein soll-  Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon voll auf eine Tri-X eingeschossen, doch  leider ist diese sogut wie gar nicht lieferbar oder wenn doch deutlich  teurer. Ich habe jetzt ein Paar alternativen raus gesucht und wollte mal  wissen welche 290x zur Zeit die beste Karte ist vorallem auch um sie  später zu Ocen. Hier mal meine Kandidaten:

Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X (eigentlicher Favorit)

MSI R9 290X Gaming 4G

Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC

PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+

welche von denen ist die beste GPU? Vorallem um auch späten übertakten  zu können, ohne das die GPU sich zur Bratpfanne entwickelt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. Februar 2014)

Für OC die PCS+, da sie die beste Kühllösung hat.


----------



## JonnyFaust (23. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Für OC die PCS+, da sie die beste Kühllösung hat.


 
Lol? Beweis? Würde eher sagen dass sich beide da nix nehmen. Die PCS+ dreht nur vom Haus aus stärker auf.


----------



## Euda (23. Februar 2014)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> Nabend Leute, will nicht extra einen neuen Thread auf machen..darum frag ich mal hier hehe
> Ich möchte mir nun eine neue GPU zulegen, ich werde mir eine R9 290x  holen..doch bin ich noch nicht schlüssig welche es nun sein soll-  Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon voll auf eine Tri-X eingeschossen, doch  leider ist diese sogut wie gar nicht lieferbar oder wenn doch deutlich  teurer. Ich habe jetzt ein Paar alternativen raus gesucht und wollte mal  wissen welche 290x zur Zeit die beste Karte ist vorallem auch um sie  später zu Ocen. Hier mal meine Kandidaten:
> Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X (eigentlicher Favorit)
> MSI R9 290X Gaming 4G
> ...


 
Würde ebenfalls zur PCS+-Lösung von Powercolor weisen, welche eine hervorragende Kühlleistung bietet. Alternativ - sofern es dir sehr wichtig ist - ist der Kauf eines Referenzdesigns zuzüglich eines Nachrüstkühlers möglich, denn Letzterer zieht in puncto Lautstärke und Kühlleistung an jeder Customlösung vorbei.
Arctic Accelero Xtreme III
Arctic Accelero Hybrid
Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II
Prolimatech MK-26

MfG,
Euda


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. Februar 2014)

Hier:
http://mobile.pcgameshardware.de/AM...-Gigant-im-PCGH-Testlabor-angekommen-1109063/

Weitere Berichte in diesem fred

Hier ein weiterer Bericht:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1990242/powercolor-radeon-290x-pcs-review.html

Kälteste Karte=Am besten zum OC.

Die Tri-X ist ein paar Grad wärmer.


----------



## JonnyFaust (23. Februar 2014)

Ja, aber schau mal bei welchem Lüfterspeed. Lass die Tri-X genauso laufen, dann haste auch paar Grad weniger.

Bzw.:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-280.html#post6184017


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. Februar 2014)

Interessant. Jetzt müsste man nur noch wissen welche so leiser ist.


----------



## Airblade85 (23. Februar 2014)

ok nach allem anschein läuft es wohl auf die PCS+ oder Tri-X hinaus  ein Ref. Karte + Kühlerwechsel hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber da ich ja beim Kühlerwechsel die Garantie verliere wieder verworfen. Welcher Nachrüstkühler wäre den da der beste?? Problem ist auch das weder die Tri-X noch die PCS+ gerade so wirklich lieferbar ist  und wenn doch, dann zu überzogenen Preisen. Ahh man bin voll unentschlossen..gefallen mir beide die Karten  Aktuell hab ich eine 6950+Shader Mod im Ref. Disign und bei Games dreht dieser Lüfter auf ca. 50% auf..also was Lautstärke betrifft bin ich da wohl denk ich mal etwas abgehärtet haha


----------



## Euda (23. Februar 2014)

Falls du die 290X nicht gerade in einen bestehenden Wakü-Kreislauf einschleusen kannst, würde ich dir in puncto Nachrüstkühler zu einem Arctic Accelero Xtreme III raten. Ich selbst besitze den Accelero Hybrid, sprich eine kleine Kompaktwasserkühlung, da der Xtreme mit circa 30cm Kartenlänge nicht in mein Zalman Z9 gepappt werden konnte. Der Accelero Hybrid ist insofern ebenfalls eine gute Alternative, allerdings nicht im Verhältnis der 70€ zur gebotenen Kühlleistung. Ich erreiche damit beim Spielen (bspw. Crysis 3 unter konstanter 100%-Load der GPU) auf Standardtakt nach zwei Stunden maximal 65°C.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Februar 2014)

Pcs +


----------



## Erokimus (23. Februar 2014)

HAT HIER EINER NE PCS+ von powercolor ? Bitte melden hab ne Frage


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2014)

Airblade vergiss die X Version, hol dir die 290 ohne X. Der Unterschied ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden.
Schau in unserer Benchmarksektion nach, habe in einigen Games und Benches extra die selben Taktraten wie die 290X Nutzer angelegt.
Im Netz findest du auch genug Antworten darauf, dass die Karten mit dem selbem Takt nur 4-5% auseinander liegen, all meine persönlichen Tests haben dies bestätigt,
also spar dir den Aufpreis zu der X Version bitte und hol dir lieber Boxen/Tastatur/SSD etc pp.
Schaut mal im overclocking Bereich nach, habe da paar neue Daten hinzugefügt.
Ab hier ff http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-102.html#post6187927


----------



## PolsKa (23. Februar 2014)

Erokimus schrieb:


> HAT HIER EINER NE PCS+ von powercolor ? Bitte melden hab ne Frage


 

sind paar hier,frag


----------



## Erokimus (23. Februar 2014)

Wollte ein Foto davon haben wie es im Case aussieht wenn die Pcs+ drinsitzt


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2014)

Erokimus schrieb:


> Wollte ein Foto davon haben wie es im Case aussieht wenn die Pcs+ drinsitzt


 
http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a7/500x1000px-LL-a7dabcda_DSCN4940.jpeg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2014)

Ja ich


----------



## Erokimus (23. Februar 2014)

Danke duvar 
@pseudo:
Wie warm und wie laut wird die Karte ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2014)

Bei mir bei BF4 ~70Grad

Sehr leise hörbar. Nicht störend.


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2014)

So 65°C und so laut wie ein ordentlich gepresster Pupser 
Pseudo hat aber die Kurve angepasst nehme ich an.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Februar 2014)

Wir warten auf die temp vergleiche der tri Vs pcs (gpu /vrm ) bei gleicher lüftergeschwindigkeit


----------



## Erokimus (23. Februar 2014)

Pseudo kannst du noch ein Bild von deiner Karte im Gehäuse posten bitte ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> So 65°C und so laut wie ein ordentlich gepresster Pupser
> Pseudo hat aber die Kurve angepasst nehme ich an.


 Japp.


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wir warten auf die temp vergleiche der tri Vs pcs (gpu /vrm ) bei gleicher lüftergeschwindigkeit


Morgen Abend  Will ja auch mit OC etc probieren 


Erokimus schrieb:


> Pseudo kannst du noch ein Bild von deiner Karte im Gehäuse posten bitte ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Februar 2014)

Er hat zur Zeit die tri drinne da die pcs einen ramdefekt ausweist


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Er hat zur Zeit die tri drinne da die pcs einen ramdefekt ausweist


 
Hab ein Bild von ihr noch gefunden


----------



## Schmenki (23. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute.

Ein kleiner Tipp von mir. Wenn ihr temps postet dann doch auch bitte mit wie viel MHz die Karte läuft und welche Spannung anliegt


----------



## JonnyFaust (23. Februar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> 
> Ein kleiner Tipp von mir. Wenn ihr temps postet dann doch auch bitte mit wie viel MHz die Karte läuft und welche Spannung anliegt


 
Und bei wie viel % Lüfterspeed... Obwohl das doch auch von Gehäuse und sogar Chip abhängig ist, wie warm die Graka wird.


----------



## Erokimus (23. Februar 2014)

Kann mir einer erklären warum Big Tower besser als Midi/Itx Tower für die Graka sind ? Ich Checks net :
Bei nem itx Tower ist der Abstand von den vorderen Lüftern zur Graka kleiner als der von Big Towern . Bei itx Towern wird die Luft ja direkt zur Graka gepustet , bei größeren Gehäusen muss die Luft ja erst da ankommen . Warum sind Big Tower dann besser für die Hawaii Chips ? 

Danke


----------



## Schmenki (23. Februar 2014)

Ich würde sagen da im BigTower die Luft einfach besser zyrkulieren kann und sich somit nicht so schnell aufheizen kann und eventuell mehr Platz für Lüfter bietet.


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2014)

Heiz mal einen 100 Quadratmeter Raum auf mit einer Heizung und einen 15 Quadratmeter Raum. Auf kleinem Raum ist die Lufttemperatur einfach größer + hast in der Regel mehr Lüfter in einem Bigtower usw.


----------



## Erokimus (24. Februar 2014)

Hat hier einer ne Asus R9 290 Dc2? Die SpaWas sollen rund 100° heiss werden,können das hier welche bestätigen?


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (24. Februar 2014)

hi, ich blicke hier trotz einlesen nicht durch vielleicht bin ich ja zu doof...

ich suche bei Techpowerup ein Bios für meine CLUB3D R9 280X Royal Queen 3 GB Version möglichst die 1150 MHZ Variante finde aber nichts passendes, vielleicht ist ja hier jemand kundig genug um mir zu sagen ob und bzw welches ich nehmen kann/muss?!

Lieben Gruß


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2014)

Die haben nur die BIOS der Hersteller, ein angepasstes BIOS muss man selbst erstellen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2,5-Slot  - 2-Slot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Längenunterschied


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Februar 2014)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt auf Deine Testberichte und Gegenüberstellungen


----------



## black977 (24. Februar 2014)

So..
wer hat den jetzt eine Asus R9 290X DC2 OC ???


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Februar 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt auf Deine Testberichte und Gegenüberstellungen


Ja 

Habe sogar dir PCS+ nochmal zum laufen bekommen. (Wenn auch nur für kurze Zeit)


----------



## orca113 (25. Februar 2014)

Hi Jungs,

Was ist eigentlich das besondere an meiner XFX R9 290 X Core Edition?

Core Edition... Was könnte das wieder bedeuten


----------



## beren2707 (25. Februar 2014)

Core Edition = Standardtakt + Referenzkühler.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Februar 2014)

Kleiner News. Vorhin von einem Mitarbeiter von PowerColor im Luxx bekommen:



PowerColor schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Der neue AMD Betatreiber soll zahlreiche Probleme in den Spielen aber auch außerhalb beheben. Leider haben wir noch keine Bestätigung, ob das "Black Screen"-Problem behoben wird.
> 
> ...



Untere Zeile ist uninteressant


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Februar 2014)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Schmenki (25. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kleiner News. Vorhin von einem Mitarbeiter von PowerColor im Luxx bekommen:
> Untere Zeile ist uninteressant


 
Danke das hört sich gut an.
Eventuell endlich Mantle benutzen ohne wildes rumgetakte


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Februar 2014)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## CSOger (25. Februar 2014)

AMD Catalyst 14.2: Download für den heutigen Abend angekündigt - Thief und Mantle im Fokus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Februar 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> AMD Catalyst 14.2: Download für den heutigen Abend angekündigt - Thief und Mantle im Fokus



 und wie ist der neue treiber?


----------



## xxRathalos (25. Februar 2014)

Hab den Treiber mal drauf, Karte kann mit dem Treiber nicht den Takt halten auch nicht mit +50% (Immernoch um die 1000mhz, 1040 konstant Klappt nur mit 13.12 und +~20% bei mir)
Rest noch nicht getestet.....

mfg Ratha


----------



## hammelgammler (25. Februar 2014)

Hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich der Garantie bei einem Kühlerwechsel.
Viele User sagen ja, das man bei MSI oder ASUS weiterhin "Garantie"/Kulanz hat, nach einem Kühlerwechsel.
Dementsprechend raten viele User dazu, eine von den Herstellern zu kaufen.
Nun ist es so, das auf ht4u.de bei einem Test zum Accelero für die R9 290 steht, das sie sich sicher sind, das KEINE Garantie mehr nach einem Wechsel vorhanden ist, egal bei welchem Hersteller.
Ich könnte eine Sapphire R9 290 im Referenzdesign für 315€ kaufen, und dort dann den Peter 2 verbauen.
Garantie ist mir prinzipiell völlig egal, da ich bisher noch nie davon Gebrauch machen musste, allerdings wollte ich noch einmal fragen, woher sich die User sicher sind, das man weiterhin Garantie hat.
Gibt es spezielle Unterschiede zur der R9 290 von Sapphire und MSI/ASUS, oder ist es prinzipiell egal welche man nimmt? Also lassen sich diese besser übertakten, haben bessere Komponenten verbaut etc.
Ich finde keine vernünftige R9 290 im Referenzdesign welche für einen angemessenen Preis verfügbar ist. Für 370€ kann ich mir auch gleich eine mit Custom Kühler besorgen.
Ich denke wohl das 315€ (inkl Versand) für eine gebrauchte im Referenzdesign in Ordnung geht...


----------



## orca113 (25. Februar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Core Edition = Standardtakt + Referenzkühler.



Gibt's da altrrnativ eine R9 290 X?


----------



## omgfck12 (26. Februar 2014)

Hab die VTX3D R9 290 X-Edition V2 jetzt mal ein wenig getestet.
nach einer viertelstunde Heaven mit 1100 Mhz (+0mV, +50 Powertune, max. 1.2V, ~1.1V unter Last) erreicht das gute Kärtchen dank daruntergelegtem Lüfter maximal 88°C. VRM1 lag bei max. 84°C, VRM2 bei 71°C. Maximaler Verbrauch laut GPU-Z 252.3 W. Was mich beunruhigt ist, dass der Lüfter schon wieder auf 93% lief, also Reserven für den Sommer faktisch nicht vorhanden sind.

Was würdet ihr sagen, angesichts der schlechten Verfügbarkeitslage der Karten? Die VTX3D behalten und vielleicht mal neue WLP (MX4) draufknallen oder wieder zurückschicken? Wenn die Kühlung ein bisschen mehr Potenzial hätte würde ich sie sofort behalten, aber so hab ich noch etwas Bauchschmerzen..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Februar 2014)

Auf 1000mhz runtertakten und undervolden.....wenn nicht....zurück damit


----------



## xxRathalos (26. Februar 2014)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> Hab die VTX3D R9 290 X-Edition V2 jetzt mal ein wenig getestet.
> nach einer viertelstunde Heaven mit 1100 Mhz (+0mV, +50 Powertune, max. 1.2V, ~1.1V unter Last) erreicht das gute Kärtchen dank daruntergelegtem Lüfter maximal 88°C. VRM1 lag bei max. 84°C, VRM2 bei 71°C. Maximaler Verbrauch laut GPU-Z 252.3 W. Was mich beunruhigt ist, dass der Lüfter schon wieder auf 93% lief, also Reserven für den Sommer faktisch nicht vorhanden sind.
> 
> Was würdet ihr sagen, angesichts der schlechten Verfügbarkeitslage der Karten? Die VTX3D behalten und vielleicht mal neue WLP (MX4) draufknallen oder wieder zurückschicken? Wenn die Kühlung ein bisschen mehr Potenzial hätte würde ich sie sofort behalten, aber so hab ich noch etwas Bauchschmerzen..



Würde in dem Fall die Karte zurückschicken, mit der TriX oder PCS+ hast du wahrscheinlich viel mehr in Sachen kühlleistung


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich der Garantie bei einem Kühlerwechsel.
> Viele User sagen ja, das man bei MSI oder ASUS weiterhin "Garantie"/Kulanz hat, nach einem Kühlerwechsel.
> Dementsprechend raten viele User dazu, eine von den Herstellern zu kaufen.
> Nun ist es so, das auf ht4u.de bei einem Test zum Accelero für die R9 290 steht, das sie sich sicher sind, das KEINE Garantie mehr nach einem Wechsel vorhanden ist, egal bei welchem Hersteller.
> ...


Kannst du dir mal angucken:
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2014/grafik...hsel_des_kuehlers_oder_uebertakten/index3.php


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2014)

Lohnt es sich einem referenzmodell den Kühler abzunehmen und die Paste zu tauschen?


----------



## beren2707 (26. Februar 2014)

Nur sehr bedingt, bringt zwar i.d.R. ein paar MHz mehr Takt, je nach Karte geht aber die Garantie verloren (hast ja eine XFX 290X Core, oder?). Wirklich Herr wird man der 290(X) nur, wenn man einen Retailkühler verbaut. Laut und heiß bleibt sie mit dem Referenzkühler so oder so.


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Nur sehr bedingt, bringt zwar i.d.R. ein paar MHz mehr Takt, je nach Karte geht aber die Garantie verloren (hast ja eine XFX 290X Core, oder?). Wirklich Herr wird man der 290(X) nur, wenn man einen Retailkühler verbaut. Laut und heiß bleibt sie mit dem Referenzkühler so oder so.



Ja, habe die Core Edition und ich muß sagen bei Tomb Raider höre ich sie aber sie stört micht net großartig. Habe aber jetzt mehrfach gelesen das gerade das Ref. Design in WLP ertränkt ist.


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. Februar 2014)

Sacht mal bitte: Wie hört sich Spulenfiepen eigentlich genau an?

Ist das so'n höherfrequentes Sirren, fast wie Rauschen?

Oder fiept das wirklich richtig?

Kann mir da immer nix drunter vorstellen.

Ich weiß nur, dass meine Sapphire HD6950 Ref. etwas sirrt/rauscht, wenn sie mal mehr als Desktop oder Office machen muss. Nicht, dass es jetzt abartig stört oder so. Und nein, der Lüfter isses nicht, den habe ich mal manuell kurz auf 100% hochdrehen lassen und das ist ganz anders.

Will ja wissen, worauf ich achten muss, wenn ich mir ne 290er in den Rechner schiebe...


----------



## CSOger (26. Februar 2014)

[



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wA2-p2Q8RWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. Februar 2014)

Abartig...nee, so'n Fiepen hatte ich bisher noch nie... Gut zu wissen, Danke!


----------



## hammelgammler (26. Februar 2014)

Wie wäre das mit der Garantie bei diesem Händler?
TELCO-TEC
Es scheint, das die GPU dort "Verfügbar" ist, allerdings steht überall "Restposten" oder "Sonderposten und Restlagerbestände".
Wie würde das mit der Garantie aussehen? Es wäre ja eine Karte von ASUS, dementsprechend hätte ich noch Garantie nach einem Kühlerwechsel, jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob der Händler ebenfalls eine große Rolle dabei spielt.
Hier ist das Angebot


----------



## hammelgammler (26. Februar 2014)

Ich habe bereits eine 290 Tri-X vorbestellt.
Wie ich höre, hat man bei Sapphire überhaupt keine Herstellergarantie, heißt das, wenn ich also die Tri-X habe, und diese hat einen Defekt, dann kann ich nur die Gewährleistung des Händlers in Anspruch nehmen?
Wenn die Sapphire im Referenzdesign defekt sein sollte, und ich verbaue den Peter 2, und sie geht danach kaputt, dann hätte ich doch ebenfalls noch die Gewährleistung vom Händler oder?
Also ist es rein von der Garantie egal, ob ich die Tri-X kaufe, oder ob ich eine Sapphire im Referenzdesign kaufe und dort den Peter 2 verbaue?
Das habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden...


----------



## beren2707 (26. Februar 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja, habe die Core Edition und ich muß sagen bei Tomb Raider höre ich sie aber sie stört micht net großartig. Habe aber jetzt mehrfach gelesen das gerade das Ref. Design in WLP ertränkt ist.


 Das ist durchaus richtig, mit einem WLP-Wechsel würde man u. U. dafür sorgen, dass die Karte ihre Taktraten etwas höher halten kann. Jedoch würde bei XFX meines Wissens nach die Garantie verfallen, daher würde ich mir das gut überlegen.


----------



## Euda (26. Februar 2014)

Habe aktuell das Press-Sample-BIOS auf meiner XFX 290X mit Arctic Hybrid-Kühler - welches BIOS lässt sich jedoch momentan am meisten empfehlen? 
MfG,
Euda


----------



## harpexx (26. Februar 2014)

Hab gestern meine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC bekommen. Die Powercolor 290 PCS+ hab ich zurückgeschickt wegen den ständigen Blackscreens.

Temperatur: BF4: 70-72 °C
                 AC4: 69-70 °C
                 Crysis 3: 70-72°C

ASIC: 74,2% (vorher 86,1%)

AMD Treiber 14.2 und 14.1 verursachen wieder Probleme in BF4, deshalb bin ich momentan auf 13.12 zurück.
Die Karte ist rund 4-5 °Grad wärmer als die Powercolor, jedoch um einiges leiser.(Lüfter drehen mit 37% unter Last)


----------



## hammelgammler (26. Februar 2014)

Ich denke ich werde jetzt die Tri-X stornieren und dafür die MSI R9 290 bestellen.
Insgesamt bezahle ich dann für die R9 290 @ Peter 2 430€, für Tri-X hätte ich 386€ bezahlt.
Ich bezahle somit für den Peter 2 einen Aufpreis von 44€.
Sind es die 44€ Wert, eine Karte mit Peter 2 zu haben? Irgendwie erscheint mir der Aufpreis doch recht hoch, oder denke ich einfach falsch?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. Februar 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 290X: Sapphires Vapor-X mit 8 GiByte VRAM samt Fotobeweis aufgetaucht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> AMD Radeon R9 290X: Sapphires Vapor-X mit 8 GiByte VRAM samt Fotobeweis aufgetaucht


 
Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich noch irgendwo geldreserven habe 

Dann noch DS von AMD in den CCC einbauen lassen und Tschüss Nvidia


----------



## XPrototypeX (26. Februar 2014)

eine 290 wäre mit 8 gb interessant die X spielt leider nicht in meiner Liga :S


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> eine 290 wäre mit 8 gb interessant die X spielt leider nicht in meiner Liga :S


 
Eine 290 mit 8Gb VRAM spielt dann auch in preisregionen, die dir nicht mehr gefallen werden  Die 8Gb sind auch nur für DS gut, was zu Zeit mit AMD eh nicht geht.


----------



## XPrototypeX (26. Februar 2014)

naja 450 wäre meine Schmerzgrenze, außerdem muss ich, wenn ich es über einen Kumpel kaufe keine Umsatzsteuern bezahlen. Wie würde es den mit CF und 4k aussehen?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. Februar 2014)

Nvidias Konter wird in Form einer Titan Black Ultra mit 12 GB Vram kommen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> naja 450 wäre meine Schmerzgrenze, außerdem muss ich, wenn ich es über einen Kumpel kaufe keine Umsatzsteuern bezahlen. Wie würde es den mit CF und 4k aussehen?


Mehr  Naja 4K wir halbwegs laufen, aber der Chip ist auch irgendwann am Ende.


FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Nvidias Konter wird in Form einer Titan Black Ultra mit 12 GB Vram kommen.


Dafür ist der CHip viel zu langsam.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mehr  Naja 4K wir halbwegs laufen, aber der Chip ist auch irgendwann am Ende.
> 
> Dafür ist der CHip viel zu langsam.



 Würde es glaube ich genug Leute mit Kohle für geben.
Ist doch wie bei Netzteilen. Steht ne große Zahl drauf, muss das Teil doch einfach gut sein 

HAbs schon erwähnt, mir unverständlich warum kein 3-Slot Design gewählt wurde


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie verstehe ich den 2,5-Slot Ansatz der Hersteller nicht. Den 3. Slot kann man doch nicht benutzen, oder? Da hätte man auch gleich ein 3-Slot-Design nehmen können.


----------



## hammelgammler (26. Februar 2014)

Nur um das nochmal zu verstehen:
Sapphire bietet von Anfang an KEINE Garantie. Es ist also egal ob man ein Referenzdesign kauft, oder eine Tri-X, mit allen Karten von Sapphire hat man lediglich die Gewährleistung vom Händler. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Ich hätte also mit einer Tri-X nach 6 Monaten genauso keine "Garantie" mehr, wie wenn ich mir eine Sapphire Referenz Karte kaufe, und dort einen Custom Kühler verbaue.
Fast 50€ Aufpreis zu zahlen, damit man Garantie vom Hersteller hat (MSI) halte ich doch für etwas viel oder nicht?


----------



## seekerm (26. Februar 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Nur um das nochmal zu verstehen:
> Sapphire bietet von Anfang an KEINE Garantie. Es ist also egal ob man ein Referenzdesign kauft, oder eine Tri-X, mit allen Karten von Sapphire hat man lediglich die Gewährleistung vom Händler. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Ich hätte also mit einer Tri-X nach 6 Monaten genauso keine "Garantie" mehr, wie wenn ich mir eine Sapphire Referenz Karte kaufe, und dort einen Custom Kühler verbaue.
> Fast 50€ Aufpreis zu zahlen, damit man Garantie vom Hersteller hat (MSI) halte ich doch für etwas viel oder nicht?


 Das siehst du in der Tat falsch (bzw teilweise), es sind zwei Jahre Gewährleistung (Sapphire Technology Web Site). Aus Kundensicht der einzige Unteschied ist, wie es abgewickelt wird.
Egal ob Referenz oder Tri-X du verlierst bei Sapphire durchs Ändern des Kühlers jeglichen Anspruch.

PS: Ich habe den Thread verfolgt, allerdings würde ich gern wissen wer alles wann bei MF die Tri-X bestellt hat und dann diese erhalten. (Habe auch eine geordert).


----------



## hammelgammler (26. Februar 2014)

Okay, gut zu wissen. Es muss aber innerhalb diesen zwei Jahren nachgewiesen werden, das der Defekt durch eigen verschulden zustande gekommen ist oder?
Wenn man also alles geschickt anstellen würde, und man hat eventuell noch etwas Glück hat, dann wird eine Sapphire Referenz (wo wieder der Originalkühler verbaut wurde), nicht abgelehnt?
Ich sehe es irgendwie einfach nicht ein, 50€ Aufpreis für eine Garantie zu bezahlen.
Ist der Unterschied zwischen Sapphire und MSI etwa so krass, das man unbedingt die Garantie haben will?
Ich hab meine derzeitige Sapphire auch extrem Übertaktet, und das vom ersten Tag an 2 Jahre lang, dort wäre meine "Garantie" ja eigentlich auch direkt weg gewesen.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus möchte.

Ich habe meine Tri-X heute bestellt, die BF4 Edition wurde einfach aus dem Sortiment genommen, deswegen musste ich die normale bestellen.


----------



## Yakui (26. Februar 2014)

@seekerm 
Habe meine Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X (Battlefield Edition)  am 20.01 bei Mindfactory bestellt gehabt und wurde am 30.01.14 geliefert.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Februar 2014)

R9 290X Vapor-X knappe 600 Euro denk ich mal und die R9 290 OHNE X wird wohl exakt die selbe, nur OHNE den 6GB GDDR5 Speicher welcher wohl die Alleinstehende Daseinsberechtigung jener R9 290X Vapor X darstellen soll.
Zudem kann ich mir Taktraten von 1040 bei non X und 1100 bei R9 290X fast so gut wie sicher vorstellen.
Wird wohl bis zur nächten Generation das Non Plus Ultra sein und Bleiben.
Zudem Lüfter im Idle optimiert und nicht mehr hörbar  

Italien sollte die Karte nä. Woche reinbekommen, und gar die Tri-X ersetzen


----------



## joker47 (26. Februar 2014)

Hatte auch die BF4 Edition bei Mindfactory bestellt und musste heute auf die andere umweichen. Hoffe die kommt wenigstens bald mal.


----------



## seekerm (26. Februar 2014)

Yakui schrieb:


> @seekerm
> Habe meine Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X (Battlefield Edition)  am 20.01 bei Mindfactory bestellt gehabt und wurde am 30.01.14 geliefert.


 Danke für die Info hast wohl Glück gehabt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. Februar 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Habe aktuell das Press-Sample-BIOS auf meiner XFX 290X mit Arctic Hybrid-Kühler - welches BIOS lässt sich jedoch momentan am meisten empfehlen?
> MfG,
> Euda



Ein anderes Bios macht bei mir keinen Unterschied aus. Die GPU geht bei +200 mv Spannung bis 1250 MHz GPU Clock, ab dann gibt es egal mit welchem BIOS immer Artefakte.


----------



## franzthecat (27. Februar 2014)

Kann ich Crossfire machen mit meiner Powercolor geflashten R9 290(x) eine R9 290 tri x dazugeben auch wenn sich die nicht flashen lassen wird macht das nichts weil die R9 290 tri x sowiso schon von haus aus etwas stärker ist und ohne bedenken das die Zotac gtx 460 1gb an die beiden 290er dazuhängen als Physix unterstüzung ohne das die Zotac die zwei R9 290 (x) runterzieht.
Warscheinlich brauch ich ein 1000 bis 1300 Watt 80 Plus Netzteil.Da die R9 290(x) 300 Watt manche sagen sogar 400 Watt braucht und die gtx 460 1gb 260 Watt. 

Und fürs alttägliche mach ich dann einen extra Stromsparsam PC.


----------



## Erokimus (27. Februar 2014)

Hat einer noch die Asus 290 DC2? Max sagt das die Spannung gelockt ist , hat die noch einer und kann mehr berichten ?


----------



## Q-Pit (27. Februar 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Kann ich Crossfire machen mit meiner Powercolor geflashten R9 290(x) eine R9 290 tri x dazugeben auch wenn sich die nicht flashen lassen wird macht das nichts weil die R9 290 tri x sowiso schon von haus aus etwas stärker ist und ohne bedenken das die Zotac gtx 460 1gb an die beiden 290er dazuhängen als Physix unterstüzung ohne das die Zotac die zwei R9 290 (x) runterzieht.
> Warscheinlich brauch ich ein 1000 bis 1300 Watt 80 Plus Netzteil.Da die R9 290(x) 300 Watt manche sagen sogar 400 Watt braucht und die gtx 460 1gb 260 Watt.


Welches Board/CPU haste denn?


----------



## franzthecat (27. Februar 2014)

Q-Pit schrieb:


> Welches Board/CPU haste denn?



Ich hab den I5 3570K und dazu werde ich das MSI Z77A-GD65 kaufen zur zeit hab ich das Asus p8 Z77-M.
Haben woillt ich das MSI Z77 MPOWER aber das gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## joorps (27. Februar 2014)

habe meine für 525€ bekommen also die tri-x incl. bf4 wobei das bf4 tulluks ist muss mir ja ehh ncohmal premium besorgen. aber naja ich bin zufrieden ich glaube mit einer billigeren karte muss man schon abstriche in den settings machen. dank dem neuen mantle beta treiber spiele ich bf4 in hd mit 100fps schnitt manche maps nur 85-100 andere wiederum 110-140 
mit dx11 gute 40 fps weniger also konstanmtze fps


----------



## Q-Pit (27. Februar 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Ich hab den I5 3570K und dazu werde ich das ASRock Z77Extreme6 kaufen zur zeit hab ich das Asus p8 Z77-M.
> Haben woillt ich das MSI Z77 MPOWER aber das gibts nicht mehr.


 
Das wird knapp werden mit den PCIe Lanes da ja mindestens eine Karte elektrisch nur x4 angebunden sein wird und somit extrem an Leistung verliert. 
Für solche mGPU Systeme mit 3GPUs sollte es dann doch der 2011er Sockel sein


----------



## denyo62 (27. Februar 2014)

warum überhaupt von einem z77 Board zum anderen wechseln ? ich mein keine von den genannten läuft mit mehr als einem 16er slot auch mit allen Lanes ... oder fehlt deinem board zurzeit etwas anderes was du brauchst ?


----------



## telmi (28. Februar 2014)

jemand eine Ahnung ob es Riskant ist den Speicher einer Sapphire 290x tri-x OC noch weiter zu übertakten? so etwa 50mhz höher als der standard-takt von 1300mhz auf 1350mhz?

Habe bis jetzt nur den chiptakt auf 1113mhz hoch gejagd, ab 1118-1125mhz chiptakt habe ich leichte pixelfehler wie es scheint bei BF4, daher runter auf 1113mhz gestellt. könnte aber auch am beta treiber liegen kA aber für mich ist nun interessant ob sich das lohnt und obs sehr riskant ist den speicher anzuheben.
Habe nämlich gelesen das der Speicher zusammen mit dem chiptakt nochmal 5% mehr leistung bringt, also wenn man den speicher noch ein wenig erhöht. weiß da jemand was? lg


----------



## franzthecat (28. Februar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> warum überhaupt von einem z77 Board zum anderen wechseln ? ich mein keine von den genannten läuft mit mehr als einem 16er slot auch mit allen Lanes ... oder fehlt deinem board zurzeit etwas anderes was du brauchst ?



Fehlen tut meinen Gamer pc nichts er ist ein Energieschlucker mit der R9 290(x) und da ich glaub das Asus p8 Z77-M zum Flaschenhals werden kann und das 80+ Netzteil mit 550 Watt am grenzbereich gerde noch genug Energie abgibt und beim Overcklocken (zu) knapp wird möchte ich mit diesen zwei Komponenten einen Zweitrechner bauen der ein Sparefroh ist und Umweltfreundlich ist.Da ich Crossfire nicht sofort brauche werde ich mir damit zeit lassen mit der zweiten R9 290 die gtx 460 könnt ich als Physix unterstuzung dazuhängen nur dazu reicht das Mainboard nicht und das Netzteil auch nicht.Ich komm mir dämmlich vor wenn ich fürs Internet 16 std eine R9 290(x) verwende,da reicht ein I3 mit HD 4000 auch aus.Ich glaub die R9 290(x) nimmt man doch nur zum gamen.


----------



## CSOger (28. Februar 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Warscheinlich brauch ich ein 1000 bis 1300 Watt 80 Plus Netzteil.Da die R9 290(x) 300 Watt manche sagen sogar 400 Watt braucht und die gtx 460 1gb 260 Watt.


 
Eine R9 290X nimmt keine 400 Watt.
Gemeint ist bei den 400 Watt dann wohl eher das gesamte System.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2014/sapphire-radeon-r9-290x-tri-x-oc-im-test/4/


----------



## z4x (28. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub nicht das die nur 400 Watt vorschlagen für ein ganzes system mit r9 290x....

Ich hab mal gelesen das mit einer r9 290 und einem i7 4770k beide (stark) oced braucht man 750-850 Watt. 

(Es könnte auch mit zwei gewesen sein, bin mir da Grad Net 100% sicher)


----------



## denyo62 (28. Februar 2014)

egal wie viel OC man mit der Karte auch treibt ... ist es denn nicht so, dass ein 8pin+ ein 6pin und das was ausm Slot selbst noch dazu kommt insgesamt 300watt sind ? Die Karte kann doch gar nicht mehr ziehen ...so sehr man es auch erzwingt ....

@stock zieht eine 290x etwa 240watt


----------



## Schmenki (28. Februar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> egal wie viel OC man mit der Karte auch treibt ... ist es denn nicht so, dass ein 8pin+ ein 6pin und das was ausm Slot selbst noch dazu kommt insgesamt 300watt sind ? Die Karte kann doch gar nicht mehr ziehen ...so sehr man es auch erzwingt ....
> 
> @stock zieht eine 290x etwa 240watt



Du vergisst noch den PCIe Port der liefert auch Strom. Deswegen kann das auch mehr sein


----------



## black977 (28. Februar 2014)

black977 schrieb:


> So..
> wer hat den jetzt eine Asus R9 290X DC2 OC ???
> Gibt wieder ein neues Bios seit paar Tagen.. hat sich da was getan? Das Stock Bios soll ja crap sein


 
Hat noch jmd veränderugen beim Bios gemerkt?

Bzgl WATT:

480W is das max. was ich gesehen hab als Gesamtsystem mit OC@1100

mitm Markennetzteil reichen also 500W bei nem E9 eh locker mit mehr OC


----------



## franzthecat (28. Februar 2014)

Das hab ich auch gelesen das es mit einen 1155 System wenig sinn macht eine dritte gleiche Grafikkarten anzustecken macht und vieleicht macht es dann auch wenig sinn eine gtx 460 als dritte Grafikkarte Physix unterstüzung anzustecken .
Aus diesen Grund wäre es doch besser zu einen 1155 System entweder vom preisleistungsverhältnis nur die gtx 460 als Physix unterstüzung dazuzugeben und sollte das mal nicht reichen kann man die gegen eine R9 290(x) austauschen und Crossfire machen ausser man nimmt ein 2011 System.
So oder so werde ich ein neues Netzteil brauchen nur welches? Geht das Asus p8 zZ77-M zum gamen und Crossfire nur weil das Mainboard zwei Grafikkartensteckplätze hat muss das nicht heissen das das für das geeignet ist es gibt auch 1155 Mainboards die 3 bis 4 Grafikkartensteckplätze haben auch wenn eine  dritte R9 290(x) wenig sinn machen würde und eine vierte noch weniger weil beim Ivy Bridge 3570k nicht mehr verarbeiten kann und der I7 im gaming mitsein Hyperirgendwas beim gamen nichts bringt.


----------



## CSOger (28. Februar 2014)

z4x schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das die nur 400 Watt vorschlagen für ein ganzes system mit r9 290x....
> 
> Ich hab mal gelesen das mit einer r9 290 und einem i7 4770k beide (stark) oced braucht man 750-850 Watt.
> 
> (Es könnte auch mit zwei gewesen sein, bin mir da Grad Net 100% sicher)



Ich habe mit nem 850 Watt NT nen 3770K @ 4,8 Ghz und 2x 7970er @ 1180/1600 Mhz am laufen gehabt.
Und auch da waren noch Reserven.


----------



## denyo62 (28. Februar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Du vergisst noch den PCIe Port der liefert auch Strom. Deswegen kann das auch mehr sein



ne den slot hatt ich eig mit drin .. meine ma folgendes gelesen zu haben :
slot= 75watt
6pin= 75watt
8pin= 150watt

zusammen 300watt..

korrigiert mich wenns falsch ist .


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Theorethisch ist es darauf spezifiziert.


----------



## Euda (28. Februar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> egal wie viel OC man mit der Karte auch treibt ... ist es denn nicht so, dass ein 8pin+ ein 6pin und das was ausm Slot selbst noch dazu kommt insgesamt 300watt sind ? Die Karte kann doch gar nicht mehr ziehen ...so sehr man es auch erzwingt ....
> 
> @stock zieht eine 290x etwa 240watt


 
AFAIK gönnt sich die Karte im genannten Fall die zusätzlichen Ampere weiterhin von den PCIe-Strängen und überschreitet schlichtweg die Spezifikation.


----------



## gymmi2014 (28. Februar 2014)

bin seit kurzem Besitzer 2er Powercolor Radeon R9 290 PCS und bin gerade dabei die richtigen PCI-E Steckplätze auszuwählen. Habe das ASrock 890FX Deluxe 5 Board mit folgenden Steckplätzen: 3 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot (PCIE2/PCIE4 @ x16 mode; PCIE5 @ x4 mode). Sollte ich für Crossfire die ersten beiden nehmen ? Aktuell habe ich die 2. Karte in dem unteren Slot sitzen wegen des größeren Abstandes und der vermeintlich verbesserten Luftzirkulation, mache ich da  was falsch, bitte um Hilfe !


----------



## Schmenki (28. Februar 2014)

gymmi2014 schrieb:


> bin seit kurzem Besitzer 2er Powercolor Radeon R9 290 PCS und bin gerade dabei die richtigen PCI-E Steckplätze auszuwählen. Habe das ASrock 890FX Deluxe 5 Board mit folgenden Steckplätzen: 3 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot (PCIE2/PCIE4 @ x16 mode; PCIE5 @ x4 mode). Sollte ich für Crossfire die ersten beiden nehmen ? Aktuell habe ich die 2. Karte in dem unteren Slot sitzen wegen des größeren Abstandes und der vermeintlich verbesserten Luftzirkulation, mache ich da  was falsch, bitte um Hilfe !


 
Hi,

ja du solltest tunlichst PCIE2 und 4 benutzen da nur diese beiden mit x16 laufen.
Der letzte mit x4 ist da suboptimal.


----------



## franzthecat (28. Februar 2014)

Da ich das nochmal bearbeitet hab stell ich das nochmal rein.
Das hab ich auch gelesen das es mit einen 1155 System wenig sinn macht eine dritte gleiche Grafikkarten anzustecken macht und vieleicht macht es dann auch wenig sinn eine gtx 460 als dritte Grafikkarte Physix unterstüzung anzustecken .
Aus diesen Grund wäre es doch besser zu einen 1155 System entweder vom preisleistungsverhältnis nur die gtx 460 als Physix unterstüzung dazuzugeben und sollte das mal nicht reichen kann man die gegen eine zweite R9 290(x) austauschen und Crossfire machen ausser man nimmt ein 2011 System .
So oder so werde ich ein neues Netzteil brauchen nur welches? Geht das Asus p8 zZ77-M zum gamen und Crossfire nur weil das Mainboard zwei Grafikkartensteckplätze hat muss das nicht heissen das das für das geeignet ist es gibt auch 1155 Mainboards die 3 bis 4 Grafikkartensteckplätze haben auch wenn eine dritte R9 290(x) wenig sinn machen würde und eine vierte noch weniger weil beim Ivy Bridge 3570k nicht mehr verarbeiten kann und der I7 im gaming mitsein Hyperirgendwas beim gamen nichts bringt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

PhysX wird ohnehin von den meisten Spielen nicht genutzt, daher ist"nur" ein 290 CF weit sinnvoller.


----------



## telmi (28. Februar 2014)

telmi schrieb:


> jemand eine Ahnung ob es Riskant ist den Speicher einer Sapphire 290x tri-x OC noch weiter zu übertakten? so etwa 50mhz höher als der standard-takt von 1300mhz auf 1350mhz?
> 
> Habe bis jetzt nur den chiptakt auf 1113mhz hoch gejagd, ab 1118-1125mhz chiptakt habe ich leichte pixelfehler wie es scheint bei BF4, daher runter auf 1113mhz gestellt. könnte aber auch am beta treiber liegen kA aber für mich ist nun interessant ob sich das lohnt und obs sehr riskant ist den speicher anzuheben.
> Habe nämlich gelesen das der Speicher zusammen mit dem chiptakt nochmal 5% mehr leistung bringt, also wenn man den speicher noch ein wenig erhöht. weiß da jemand was? lg


 

??? weiß keiner was^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Februar 2014)

z4x schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das die nur 400 Watt vorschlagen für ein ganzes system mit r9 290x....
> 
> Ich hab mal gelesen das mit einer r9 290 und einem i7 4770k beide (stark) oced braucht man 750-850 Watt.
> 
> (Es könnte auch mit zwei gewesen sein, bin mir da Grad Net 100% sicher)



Das waren dann wohl eher zwei grakas  nimm das Be Quiet Dark Power 550Watt P10 dann beste auf der sicheren Seite....


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (28. Februar 2014)

telmi schrieb:


> ??? weiß keiner was^^


 
sollte genauso risktant sein wie das übertakten der GPU der speicher der tri x ist ja auch gekühlt.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Februar 2014)

CrazyBosanchero schrieb:


> sollte genauso risktant sein wie das übertakten der GPU der speicher der tri x ist ja auch gekühlt.



An der Spannung sollte man allerdings nicht viel rum pfuschen, sonst wird der ziemlich schnell zickig. Da ist die Gpu unempfindlicher. So bis 1500 Mhz kannst du sicherlich gehen, aber dann bitte nicht mit der Volt - Brechstange.


----------



## telmi (28. Februar 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> An der Spannung sollte man allerdings nicht viel rum pfuschen, sonst wird der ziemlich schnell zickig. Da ist die Gpu unempfindlicher. So bis 1500 Mhz kannst du sicherlich gehen, aber dann bitte nicht mit der Volt - Brechstange.


 
also memory voltage wollte ich nicht anheben, sondern nur probieren den speicher um 50mhz etwa zu übertakten, also von 1300 auf 1350mhz, wäre das noch in ordnung oder auch sehr riskant? hatte mit meiner alten 6950er das problem sobald ich den speicher angehoben habe waren grafikfehler da, daher frage ich lieber drei mal wie das nun bei der serie aussieht. lg


----------



## franzthecat (28. Februar 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das waren dann wohl eher zwei grakas  nimm das Be Quiet Dark Power 550Watt P10 dann beste auf der sicheren Seite....



550 Watt 80+ hab ich und für CF brauch ich mindestens 750 Watt 80+.
Ich würds so machen zuerst kauf ich mir eine zweite Grafikkarte für CF und falls das Netzteil nicht reicht ein stärkeres .


----------



## Duvar (28. Februar 2014)

telmi schrieb:


> also memory voltage wollte ich nicht anheben, sondern nur probieren den speicher um 50mhz etwa zu übertakten, also von 1300 auf 1350mhz, wäre das noch in ordnung oder auch sehr riskant? hatte mit meiner alten 6950er das problem sobald ich den speicher angehoben habe waren grafikfehler da, daher frage ich lieber drei mal wie das nun bei der serie aussieht. lg


 
Und was erwartest du von dieser Aktion zu haben? Da wird sich rein garnix ändern, also spar es dir.
Klar kannst du es machen, ich hab den Speicher meiner Tri X sogar auf 1700 getaktet zum benchen, da haste bissl mehr FPS, nur bei +50, brauchste auch gar nichts machen.
Es lohnt sich generell nicht den Speicher zu übertakten, da es einfach zu wenig bringt und wenn was bei einer Karte kaputt geht, dann ist es meist der VRAM und man hat schöne bunte Streifen etc pp.
Am besten taktest du die GPU auf 1100 und gut ist, ich persönlich zocke jedes Spiel mit nur 875/1300, hab die Karte also um 125MHz runter getaktet und es reicht trotzdem locker für alles und spart ordentlich Strom.
Packste dir Trixx und stellst den Takt auf 850/1300 und Power Limit auf -15% und schon haste in Games nur rund 140W Verbrauch und die Leistung einer 7970/R9 280X @ ~1200MHz+


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

@franz Nenne bitte das explezite Netzteil, XXX W 80+ sagt NICHTS aus.

Für 2 290 sollte es schon ein P10 750W oder Enermax Platimax 750W sein.


----------



## black977 (28. Februar 2014)

ich weiß wieso ich im luxx bin... nichtmal nen kurzes nein kriegt man hier...


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Februar 2014)

^^Jo, dann bleibe da mal auch bitte schön


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Februar 2014)

black977 schrieb:


> ich weiß wieso ich im luxx bin... nichtmal nen kurzes nein kriegt man hier...


 
Was ist den los?

Manche Fragen gehen hier unter im gespame 

Naja zum Luxx brauch ich auch nicht viel sagen^^


----------



## sycron17 (28. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was ist den los?
> 
> Manche Fragen gehen hier unter im gespame
> 
> Naja zum Luxx brauch ich auch nicht viel sagen^^



Thats it


----------



## telmi (28. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Und was erwartest du von dieser Aktion zu haben? Da wird sich rein garnix ändern, also spar es dir.
> Klar kannst du es machen, ich hab den Speicher meiner Tri X sogar auf 1700 getaktet zum benchen, da haste bissl mehr FPS, nur bei +50, brauchste auch gar nichts machen.
> Es lohnt sich generell nicht den Speicher zu übertakten, da es einfach zu wenig bringt und wenn was bei einer Karte kaputt geht, dann ist es meist der VRAM und man hat schöne bunte Streifen etc pp.
> Am besten taktest du die GPU auf 1100 und gut ist, ich persönlich zocke jedes Spiel mit nur 875/1300, hab die Karte also um 125MHz runter getaktet und es reicht trotzdem locker für alles und spart ordentlich Strom.
> Packste dir Trixx und stellst den Takt auf 850/1300 und Power Limit auf -15% und schon haste in Games nur rund 140W Verbrauch und die Leistung einer 7970/R9 280X @ ~1200MHz+


 
ne runter takten ist ne schlechte idee, mir reichen meine fps teilweise so schon nicht  durch das übertakten des chips hab ich ja schon einige fps dazu bekommen aber mir schrieb jemand der den speicher um 50mhz erhöht hat das er dadurch nochmal im durchschnitt 5fps+ bekommen hat, daher die frage ob es sehr riskant ist den speicher um 50mhz zu übertakten. wenn du sagst es ist schon sehr riskant dann lasse ich das aber lieber, hab wie gesagt kein bock auf ewige grafikfehler oder nen austausch deswegen machen zu müssen^^

das beim übertakten immer ein gewisses risiko vorhanden ist, ist mir natürlich bewusst, ging mir eher darum wie gefährlich es ist den vram noch weiter zu strapazieren.


----------



## Duvar (1. März 2014)

50MHz Speicherübertaktung bringt 5 FPS? Nie im Leben...
Teste es doch aus, so eine minimale Erhöhung wird schon nicht gleich den Speicher schrotten.
Wirst aber niemals 5 FPS mehr dadurch bekommen.


----------



## joker47 (1. März 2014)

Hi hab heute meine Tri X bekommen und bin gerade alles am einstellen und die nötigen Programme am runterladen. Trixx habe ich bereits runtergeladen aber da funktioniert das SidebarGadget nicht. Da steht immer nur loading aber nichts passiert!?
Zum Stabilitätstest hab ich 3d Mark und Valley runtergeladen. Gpu Z ist auch schon vorhanden. Aber welches Programm brauch ich um die temps richtig auszulesen, so dass sie mir beim spielen etc angezeigt werden ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. März 2014)

Msi Afterburner


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. März 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 50MHz Speicherübertaktung bringt 5 FPS? Nie im Leben...
> Teste es doch aus, so eine minimale Erhöhung wird schon nicht gleich den Speicher schrotten.
> Wirst aber niemals 5 FPS mehr dadurch bekommen.



Eine Null zuwenig Eventuell den Speicher 500mhz angehoben ....dann haut es hin mit den 5fps avg mehr


----------



## seekerm (1. März 2014)

GPU-Z liest die Temps schon richtig aus. Stabilitätstest wäre mit Furmark wohl zuverlässiger auch wen weit von üblichen Spielelast entfernt. 
Habe meine auch heute bekommen. Kein störendes Spulenfiepen, Refboard, laut ist was anderes, ASIC von 84,1. temp unter Furmark 76°C nach 12 min Last.
Hynix RAM ist verbaut.
Gute Karte


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. März 2014)

Zum testen ist BF4 oder 3DMark gut


----------



## joker47 (1. März 2014)

Danke schon mal. Kann ich den ohne Probleme Msi Afterburner UND Trixx installiert haben? Und weiss evtl einer eine Lösung für das Mini Gadget von Trixx was bei mir nur LOADING anzeigt?


----------



## Smotch (1. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,
leider konnte ich mithilfe der Suchfunktion keinen Test zur XFX R9 290 DD OC finden.
Meine Frage an euch wäre, würdet ihr mir zu einer Sapphire r9 290 Tri X oder zu einer XFX R9 290 DD OC Grafikkarte raten oder liegen die beide auf dem selben Niveau?
Danke für eure Hilfe.
LG
Smotch


----------



## telmi (1. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Eine Null zuwenig Eventuell den Speicher 500mhz angehoben ....dann haut es hin mit den 5fps avg mehr


 

mhkay, dann glaube ich dir und duvar mal und lasse es.

jemand auf ner anderen seite schrieb halt das bei Ihm der speichertakt wenn er 50mhz hoch gegangen ist noch gut die fps um 5 gestiegen sind aber nur wenn auch der chiptakt mit hoch gedreht wurde, obs nun stimmt kann ich nicht beurteilen deswegen habe ich ja hier nochmal gefragt  wenn ihr mir aber sagt das 50mhz erhöhen ohne vcore vom speicher anzufassen nicht riskant ist kann ich das ja zur  not auch mal selbst probieren?!


----------



## joker47 (1. März 2014)

Hm hab meine TriX 290 jetzt mal gestestet und  leider gleich beim ersten Test von 3Dmark Spulenfiepen. Weiss jetzt aber nicht ob ich sie deswegen umtauschen soll oder nicht. Bei Bf4 hab ich eigentlich nichts gemerkt davon. Aber bei 3dMark war es doch schon deutlich zu hören. Ach und mein Asic liegt bei 84,4%.


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. März 2014)

Meinst du bei Ice Storm? Da hat so ziemlich jede GPU Spulenfiepen, da eben eine sehr hohe Framerate vorliegt.


----------



## joker47 (1. März 2014)

ja genau Ice Storm....das geht dann immer so auf und ab.


----------



## seekerm (1. März 2014)

IceStorm finde ich nicht so schlimmt, da muss man zumindest bei mir mit dem Ohr ans Gehäuse.
Abspann von Unigine Benchmark's verursacht da schon lautere Geräusche oder ist es nur bei mir so ?


----------



## joker47 (1. März 2014)

Also hab jetzt noch mal getestet. Seite aufgemacht und dann mal richtig zugehört. Bei Icestorm hört man es doch schon ziemlich, ausser bei dem letzten Test davon der glaub ich so mit 130 Frames läuft.
Bei Cloud Gate was ja so mit um die 250-350 Frames war es auch zu vernehmen. Aber nicht ganz so schlimm. 
Und beim Firestrike mit 20-60 Frames war es nur ganz ganz leise zu hören wenn ich mit dem Ohr nah dran war. Die Frage die sich mir jetzt stellt wie schlimm ist das im Vergleich zu anderen R290 hier. Da sie gerade neu ist könnte ich so noch ohne probleme umtauschen, die Frage ist aber ob die nächste dann wirklich kein Spulenfiepen mehr hat, bzw weniger. Im Normalbetrieb hab ich das Gehäuse ja auch zu und klebe nicht mit dem Ohr dran. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist es ne 400€ Grafikkarte und da hat man ja auch gewisse Ansprüche.


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. März 2014)

Sofern man es im zweistelligen Bereich nix hört, passt ja alles. Bei Spielen VSync rein fertig.


----------



## joker47 (2. März 2014)

Hab jetzt mal BF4 getestet alles auf Ultra aber nur 1240er Auflösung da mein Monitor platt ist und ich den jetzt gerade Übergangsweise hab. Frames liegen so bei 120 -190. Ein Fiepen ist auf jedenfall da. Allerdings ist das Gehäuse offen und halt der Ton ausgestellt. Richtig hören tut man es selbst da nur was, wenn man näher dran geht.


----------



## TheSebi41 (2. März 2014)

seekerm schrieb:


> Abspann von Unigine Benchmark's verursacht da schon lautere Geräusche oder ist es nur bei mir so ?


 
Da kann ich zustimmen, bei mir auch so und ebenfalls im Menü bei manchen Spielen. ( Sniper: Ghost Warrior)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Da kann ich zustimmen, bei mir auch so und ebenfalls im Menü bei manchen Spielen. ( Sniper: Ghost Warrior)


 
Spulenfiepen. Besonders im Icestorm  bei mir klingt das dann, als wenn Gummireifen quietschen.

Aber sonst kein Spulenfiepen.


----------



## joker47 (2. März 2014)

Also ratet ihr mir die Karte zu behalten so wie sie ist oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

joker47 schrieb:


> Also ratet ihr mir die Karte zu behalten so wie sie ist oder?


 
Solange du unter Spielebetrieb kein fiepen hast ja


----------



## seekerm (2. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen. Besonders im Icestorm  bei mir klingt das dann, als wenn Gummireifen quietschen.
> 
> Aber sonst kein Spulenfiepen.


 Beides ist bei mir aus dem Gehäuse nicht rauszuhören, es se denn man hat Ohr direkt dran xD


TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Da kann ich zustimmen, bei mir auch so und ebenfalls im Menü bei manchen Spielen. ( Sniper: Ghost Warrior)


Bei spielen habe ich bisher soetwas nicht beobachtet. 

Das interessante an der Geschichte ist ja, dass die Sapphire HD6870, die ich vorher verbaut hatte, keines dieser Probleme aufwies und dabei ein Buchteil kostete. 
Scheint also nicht unbedingt ein Problem der Kosten zu sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

Spulenfiepen hat auch nur bedingt was mit den Kosten der Bauteile zu tun. Das ist wie mit dem "heiligen" ASIC. Der eine hat einen besseren, der andere einen schlechteren.

SOlang du es nur am Gehäuse hörst würde ich die Karte behalten.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (2. März 2014)

Der Typ der vorher "nur" ein Unboxing zur PCS+ gemacht hat, hat jetzt ein Test gemacht:
PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ Test - YouTube


----------



## LaMort (2. März 2014)

Kennt im Afterburner jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem Standard MSI und dem Extended MSI-Modus? 
Mit dem Standard kann ich auf -25 undervolten. Im Extended bin ich jetzt schon bei -37 ...


----------



## joker47 (2. März 2014)

Ist die TriX bei euch auch so laut? also bis 35% ist sie sehr sehr leise aber dann wird es auch ganz schnell laut. 40 hört man schon ziemlich. 50% ist schon RICHTIG laut. Und von 100 will ich mal garnicht erst sprechen. Und eigentlich bin ich was das angeht garnicht mal so pinibel. Hab sie jetzt im idle eigentlich die ganze Zeit bei 20% laufen wo sie unhörbar ist. Auch in den spielen taktet sie nicht besonder hoch. 
Ich muss glaub ich mal eine Lüfterkurve einstellen, aber bin mir da noch nicht genau sicher wie, vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal eure Kurve posten. Im Moment ist sie noch auf Auto und da ist die Temp im Idle bei 20% bei ca 40-45 Grad glaub ich. Und da wie gesagt unhörbar.


----------



## TheSebi41 (2. März 2014)

Das liegt nicht am Programm, der Stockkühler ist immer Laut
Ich hatte die Lüfterkurfe so das der Lüfter im Leerlauf mit 20% drehte und bei Spielebelastung mit etwa mit 50%


----------



## LaMort (2. März 2014)

> Ist die TriX bei euch auch so laut?



Nein, aber so wie bei Dir. Über 35% lass ich sie selten kommen. Mit Bf4 @max und 125% Skalierung bekomm ich sie gerade so auf 80°. 
Lüfterkurve sieht bei mir so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

Ich habe den Lüfter auf 30% gefixt


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2014)

Leute ich habe extrem geringe Verbrauchswerte, kann das mal wer überprüfen? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...integrierte-benchmarksequenz.html#post6206042
Dort alle Beiträge von mir mal abchecken, also auf der nächsten Seite habe ich auch noch einen Beitrag.
AVG Verbrauch von nur 104W, dabei aber genauso schnell wie eine stark übertaktete GTX 680/GTX770 bzw auf dem Niveau einer 780 @ stock.
Bin echt sehr verwundert.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. März 2014)

^^Du liest also deinen Verbrauch via Tool aus, jetzt wirklich 
Nimm dir doch mal einen halbwegs vernünftigen Verbrauchskostenzähler, bzw. ein Stromkostenzähler/messgerät und schau was wirklich so grob dabei herraus kommt.
(dann muss man zwar bisschen rechnen und bekommt für die Karte auch nur annähernde Werte heraus, aber man hat welche  Es sei denn du hast auch son Teil was zwischen PCIe Slot und Karte selbst kommt)

Das Tool rechnet doch bestimmt nur GPU VRM (V) * GPU VDDC (A) = ominöse (W)

ZB: meine HD 7970GE(1100/1500) soll im Idle nur 2W benötigen genauso wie beim Rändertest von GPU-Z nur knappe 70/71W (~1.225V*58A).
Was generell schon nicht wirklich stimmen kann wenn 15W schon den geringsten Verbrauch der HD darstellen sollen und der Wechsel von Idle auf Last schon über 140W beträgt.

System Idle: ~78W 
Last(Rädertest GPU-Z): ~220W

Laut Tool sind es aber nur, wie schon geschrieben, ~70-71W. Was stimmt da wohl nicht? 
Selbst wenn mein NT bei dem geringen Verbrauch nur einen Wirkungsgrad von 70% leisten sollte sind es immer noch ~100W die die Karte, ohne dem im Idle erzeugten Verbrauch, alleine schluckt.
(es sollte aber bei fast 26% Auslastung zumindest schon 86-88% an Wirkungsgrad bereitstellen )


----------



## black977 (3. März 2014)

3570k@4ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2582242


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2014)

Hau mal die cpu hoch


----------



## Ralle@ (3. März 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute ich habe extrem geringe Verbrauchswerte, kann das mal wer überprüfen? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...integrierte-benchmarksequenz.html#post6206042
> Dort alle Beiträge von mir mal abchecken, also auf der nächsten Seite habe ich auch noch einen Beitrag.
> AVG Verbrauch von nur 104W, dabei aber genauso schnell wie eine stark übertaktete GTX 680/GTX770 bzw auf dem Niveau einer 780 @ stock.
> Bin echt sehr verwundert.


 
Leg dir bitte ein Strommessgerät zu.
Gibt es entweder gratis beim Energieversorger oder um 15 - 20€ im Baumarkt. Dann kannst überprüfen was der PC so braucht.
Alles andere ist vergeudete Zeit.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2014)

Hab das doch abgeglichen mit Leuten die ein Strommessgerät hier haben. Vllt funzt das net bei der 7970 vernünftig.
Bei den 780 Ti s von meinen Kumpels geht es auch nicht.
Habt ihr auch die Version 0.7.7?
Bei mir wird ein idle Verbrauch von 13-16W angezeigt, was laut Reviews stimmt. 
Falls wer ein Messgerät zur Hand hat, können wir das gerne nochmal überprüfen hier, wenn wir gleiche SPannungen und den gleichen Takt etc einstellen und den selben Test durchlaufen lassen.

So sehen die verschiedenen Punkte aus bei mir http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/03/03/hq3.png
Komischerweise existieren nicht alle Punkte bei meinen Kollegen mit der 780 Ti (auch selbe GPU Z Version).
Der eine hat eine MSI Gaming und der andere eine ASUS und sogar bei denen untereinander stimmen die Punkte nicht überein bzw existieren nicht alle.
Es geht also um den Punkt VDDC Power In, welcher auf dem Screen mit 14.1W ausgegeben wird (idle)


----------



## black977 (3. März 2014)

krass die Graka heizt ja mal 

meine CPU bei 4,7 is normalerweise 64-74... 79!^^ bei 32k


----------



## m1ch1 (3. März 2014)

Kann es sein dass das Powertarget keinen einfluss hat?

hab jetzt gerade den Heaven benchmark durchlaufen lassen. einmal mit powertarge=0% und einmal mit -50%.

Beide male wurde der takt gehalten, und GPU-Z zeigt den selben verbrauchswert an (220W und 180W. kommt mir beides zu niedrig vor)

leistung ingame pasen soweit (werden von meiner CPU bei über 60FPS limitiert ) lediglich im §Dmark 11 bin ich mit knapp 8000p zu niedrig. Kann dass an der CPU leigen (i5 750@stock)?


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2014)

Nutze TRIXX dazu oder das CCC, dann klappt es auch.

@ black, Klar ist die nur minimal schneller wie eine 290. Wurde hier jedoch zu genüge gepredigt.
Die X Version ist überflüssig in meinen Augen, weil der Aufpreis lächerlich hoch ist für die gebotene Mehrleistung.


----------



## Darkness99 (3. März 2014)

Hallo Alle zusammen!Ich Lese hier jetzt schon sehr lange mit und bin seit Samstag auch Besitzer einer 290X!(PC R9 290X PCS+)
Ich wollte mal was zu black977 sagen!
Habe genau das selbe Problem wie du!Habe eine 290X die die Leistung einer 290 hat!Habe das gestern auch mal alles getestet und von einem anderen Member mit gleicher karte und gleicher cpu und selben takt mal gegenbenschen lassen!
Der Member der so freundlich war mit mir zu vergleichen hat eine 290X TrixOC und auch eine 290X PCS+!Beide hat er mal in Firestrike laufen lassen!
Meine werte mit meiner PCS+ waren 9503 Punkte und seine mit der PCS+ auch -+ Messtoleranz!Danach hat er mal mit selben Takt die TrixOC genommen, die mal locker 400-500 Punkte immer über der PCS+ lag!
Also ca. 5-7% ist seine TrixOC schneller als meine PCS+!Ist vergleichbar: 290 ist ja ca. 5-7% langsamer als die 290X!Und ab da an bin ich ins grüblen gekommen und bin der meinung die Leistung meiner PCS+ entspricht nicht der Leistung einer 290X sondern einer 290 non X!Gpu-z zeigt die Daten richtig an und bestätigt mir damit das es laut dem Bios eine 290X sein muss die ich ja auch bestellt habe aber sie kommt nur auf die Leistung einer 290 non X!Sehr komisch das ganze!Also irgendwas stimmt da nicht bei dir ,bei mir und bei ihm! 
Mfg Darkness


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. März 2014)

Darkness99 schrieb:


> Hallo Alle zusammen!Ich Lese hier jetzt schon sehr lange mit und bin seit Samstag auch Besitzer einer 290X!(PC R9 290X PCS+)
> Ich wollte mal was zu black977 sagen!
> Habe genau das selbe Problem wie du!Habe eine 290X die die Leistung einer 290 hat!Habe das gestern auch mal alles getestet und von einem anderen Member mit gleicher karte und gleicher cpu und selben takt mal gegenbenschen lassen!
> Der Member der so freundlich war mit mir zu vergleichen hat eine 290X TrixOC und auch eine 290X PCS+!Beide hat er mal in Firestrike laufen lassen!
> ...


 
Die PCS+ hat BIOS-Probleme. Ist genau das selbe Spiele mit 290 PCS+ und 290 TriX


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2014)

Kann auch am Prozessor etc pp liegen.(@darkness>)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. März 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kann auch am Prozessor etc pp liegen.


 
Ja auch mit aber die PCS+ kommt salopp gesagt nicht ausm Arsch. Aber da sie nirgends lieferbar ist und PowerCOlor die RMA auf die Händler abwälzt wird wohl nicht viel bei rumkommen die zu reklamieren.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2014)

Du hattest ja jetzt beide...
Welche findest du denn jetzt besser?
Also Leute wenn ihr bei eurer X Version noch in den ersten 2 Wochen seit, würde ich die zurückschicken und eine non X holen und für die 100-150€ Unterschied (kp wie hoch der Unterschied aktuell ist), würde ich mir lieber was anderes holen. Schaut hier wie sich die 290 zb bei Firestrike schlägt http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-pcghx-hwbot-ranking-3dmark-2013-a.html
In Games ist auch kaum ein Unterschied vorhanden, habe dies auch überprüft im Tomb Raider etc Benchmarkthread hier.
Eine neue Tasta/SSD/Monitor(ok der ist bissl teurer, aber trotzdem lieber in was anderes investieren)
Der Unterschied ist einfach zu mager und bei der PCS+ war es ja so, dass der den Takt nicht hält, solange man das Power Limit nicht um mindestens 10% erhöht, laut Raff seinem Video.


----------



## Darkness99 (3. März 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kann auch am Prozessor etc pp liegen.(@darkness>)


Liegt nicht an der Cpu!Meiner 3770K ist auf 4,4GHz und der mit dem ich verglichen habe hat auch extra für den Test sein 3770K auf 4,4GHz getaktet!
Er hat eine TrixOC und eine PCS+ und die TrixOC ist mit selben takt immer um die 5-7% schneller!Es sind beide 290X Karten!
Mfg Darkness


----------



## Schmenki (3. März 2014)

Darkness99 schrieb:


> Liegt nicht an der Cpu!Meiner 3770K ist auf 4,4GHz und der mit dem ich verglichen habe hat auch extra für den Test sein 3770K auf 4,4GHz getaktet!
> Er hat eine TrixOC und eine PCS+ und die TrixOC ist mit selben takt immer um die 5-7% schneller!Es sind beide 290X Karten!
> Mfg Darkness


 Wurden beide Karten mal mit dem gleichen Bios geflasht?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. März 2014)

Karte|GPU|VRM1|VRM2
Tri-X  79°C 86°C 62°C
PCS* 74°C 90°C 65°C

Soviel kann ich euch schonmal bereit stellen. beide Karten sind bei dem Lüfterspeed nicht zu hören aus meinem Case.

Getestet: BF4 MP 30min pro Karte. Takt wurde auf Tri-X Niveau gesenkt. Ebenso Vcore.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Testeinstellungen*

*weitere Ergebnisse folgen. Habe bloss ständig Abstürze mit der Karte -> keine Verwertbaren Messwerte


----------



## Darkness99 (3. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Wurden beide Karten mal mit dem gleichen Bios geflasht?


Werde ich nicht machen, falls die Karte zurück geht oder RMA!
Mfg Darkness


----------



## Darkness99 (3. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Karte|GPU|VRM1|VRM2
> Tri-X  79°C 86°C 62°C
> PCS* 74°C 90°C 65°C
> 
> ...


Hm sonst läuft meine PCS+ echt gut!Keine Blackscreens oder andere Abstürze!Und sie bleibt echt schön kühl!Wenn jetzt noch die Leistung stimmen würde!
Mfg Darkness


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2014)

Bin am überlegen ob ich meine Tri X aufschrauben soll und mal gute WLP auftragen soll.
Die Temps sind eigentlich so schon ganz gut, nur frage ich mich, ob sie noch besser werden?^^
Pseudo schraubste auf?^^ Hab 2 linke Hände Mensch 

Also mit einer Tri X machste nix falsch. Einige haben anscheinend bissl Kopfschmerzen mit ihrer PCS+, auch wenn die auch auf Tri X niveau ist, die Kinderkrankheiten und der eventuell fehlende Hynix Speicher, 
sollte eigentlich alle Neukäufer zu einer Tri X lenken.

Darkness vgl mal eure Graphicscores und CPU Scores beim Firestrike. Es gibt auch einen Trick wie man bissl mehr Physics scores bekommt beim Firestrike. Glaub im MSI Afterburner ULPS aktivieren.
Dann bekommt man ca 150 - 200 mehr Punkte beim Physics score. Dies mit dem ULPS führt unter anderem auch glaub ich dazu, dass die Karte dauerhaft den max Takt hält wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Weiterhin sollte unter Energieoptionen auf höchstleistung gestellt werden während des Testens, danach wieder auf ausbalanciert, sonst haste immer max CPU Takt anliegen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Karte|GPU|VRM1|VRM2
> Tri-X  79°C 86°C 62°C
> PCS* 74°C 90°C 65°C
> 
> ...



Kannste mal mit 50% fixen ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. März 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich meine Tri X aufschrauben soll und mal gute WLP auftragen soll.
> Die Temps sind eigentlich so schon ganz gut, nur frage ich mich, ob sie noch besser werden?^^
> Pseudo schraubste auf?^^ Hab 2 linke Hände Mensch
> 
> ...


Bei deiner oder bei welcher? Meine liegt schon im Karton und geht morgen wieder zurück.


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kannste mal mit 50% fixen ?


Ja ich versuchs. Die PCS+ muckt nur ein bisschen rum


----------



## Darkness99 (3. März 2014)

@Duvar: Macht keinen Unterschied!Die Temps sind gut und Takt wird auch gehalten.Ist schon komisch!
Mfg Darkness


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2014)

Was für Physicscores und Graphicscores habt ihr denn?
Den siehste nach dem Firestrike Test separat angezeigt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. März 2014)

Macht doch einfach bei Firestrike den Extreme Test, dann fällt die CPU Wertung nicht so ins Gewicht.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2014)

Ach sieh an was haben wir denn hier? Review: PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+ - Graphics - HEXUS.net


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. März 2014)

Also wenn ich GPU-Z beim Stromverbrauch trauen darf, verbraucht meine 290X ganze 6 Watt im Idle.

Edit: und 4 Watt mit Profil 5 im Afterburner.


----------



## black977 (3. März 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ach sieh an was haben wir denn hier? Review: PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+ - Graphics - HEXUS.net


 
Mhm wenn ich HT rausrechne würde es passen WTF


----------



## Darkness99 (3. März 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ach sieh an was haben wir denn hier? Review: PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+ - Graphics - HEXUS.net


Wenn ich mir den FireStike anschaue habe ich sehr identische Werte mit der TriX 290!Die hat im Extreme 4770 und meine 4785. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2585067
Ok die Cpu im Test ist ein 4770K und meiner ein 3770K@ 4,4GHz aber so viel dürfte das nicht ausmachen.
Mfg Darkness


----------



## hammelgammler (3. März 2014)

Hallo, 
Weiß jemand, wieso meine R9 290 Tri-X im Idle den übertakteten Core clock behält? Ich habe per Trixx 1120MHz eingestellt, und es im Autostart, wenn jetzt der PC bootet, dann setzt er zwar den Takt von 1120MHz, dieser bleibt dann aber durchgehend. 
Dies ist nur so, wenn ich es im Autostart habe, sobald ich einmal Resete, und danach wieder die selben Taktraten einstelle, so geht die GPU ganz normal im Idle (300MHz).
Der Speicher geht bei beidem vernünftig runter auf 150MHz.
Falls es wichtig ist: Ich habe zwei Monitore angeschlossen. 

Eine weitere Frage: Ist 1120MHz Core und 1410MHz Memory gut @stock voltage? Ist das höchste was ich damit erreiche... Laut GPU-Z schwankt die VDDC zwischen 1.117 und 1.148, durschnitt ca. 1.125.

Achja und eine Sache noch: Wenn ich +100mV auf die Karte gebe, und 1200MHz Core einstelle, dann erreicht die Karte nie die 1200MHz, und das obwohl ich +50% Limit bereits eingestellt habe. Weiß jemand woran das liegt? 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus. 

Edit: Okay, die erste und dritte Sache habe ich behoben. Der 14.2 Beta Treiber macht anscheinend Probleme. Hab jetzt den aktuellsten non Beta drauf, damit funktioniert es. 
Die zweite Frage ist allerdings noch offen.

Edit2: Okay sind doch nur 1110MHz Core und 1400MHz Speicher. Eventuell der Speicher noch minimal mehr, aber nicht wirklich viel. Ist das ein gutes Ergebnis?


----------



## JonnyFaust (4. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Weiß jemand, wieso meine R9 290 Tri-X im Idle den übertakteten Core clock behält? Ich habe per Trixx 1120MHz eingestellt, und es im Autostart, wenn jetzt der PC bootet, dann setzt er zwar den Takt von 1120MHz, dieser bleibt dann aber durchgehend.
> Dies ist nur so, wenn ich es im Autostart habe, sobald ich einmal Resete, und danach wieder die selben Taktraten einstelle, so geht die GPU ganz normal im Idle (300MHz).
> Der Speicher geht bei beidem vernünftig runter auf 150MHz.
> ...


 
Ist ganz okay, aber nichts überragendes bei der Spannung. Kannst damit zufrieden sein.


----------



## Roundy (4. März 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das schon mal gesagt wurde, aber kann mir einer verraten wie lang die r9 290 pcs+ ist?
Ich kann des mit den 26,6 cm auf der Powercolor Seite nicht so ganz glauben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das schon mal gesagt wurde, aber kann mir einer verraten wie lang die r9 290 pcs+ ist?
> Ich kann des mit den 26,6 cm auf der Powercolor Seite nicht so ganz glauben.


 
Ca 31cm


----------



## Roundy (4. März 2014)

Danke


----------



## mdbandit (4. März 2014)

Mal was spannendes:
habe auf meiner Standart Sapphire R9 290 das bios der Tri-X OC in der Vers. 015.042.000.000.000000, läuft wunderbar.
Nun gibt es eine neuere Version des bios: 015.043.000.001.000000. 
Wenn ich das 015.043 flashe geht nix mehr, schwarzer Bildschrm. 
Flashe ich wieder auf das 015.042 zurück läuft alles gut.
Habe das ganze 3 mal ausprobiert, bios erneut runtergeladen, immer mit dem gleichen ergebnis.
Jemand das gleiche Prob?


----------



## Duvar (4. März 2014)

Ich habe das 43er Bios, läuft wunderbar, aber hab auch eine Tri X


----------



## joker47 (4. März 2014)

Hab vor paar Tagen schonmal gefragt aber leider keine Antwort bekommen. Bei mir läuft das Trixx Sidebar Gadget einfach nicht. Es steht immer nur loading da, aber es passiert nichts.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. März 2014)

joker47 schrieb:


> Hab vor paar Tagen schonmal gefragt aber leider keine Antwort bekommen. Bei mir läuft das Trixx Sidebar Gadget einfach nicht. Es steht immer nur loading da, aber es passiert nichts.



Schon mal eine Neuinstallation versucht?


----------



## -zEr0- (4. März 2014)

meine 290x PCS+ passte gerade so eben in mein Gehäuse (Lian Li PC9F). Ich musste meine Soundkarte und auch den Festplattenkäfig vorher ausbauen. Jedoch kann man nicht bei jedem Gehäuse den Festplattenkäfig demontieren, bei manchen ist dieser auch fest vernietet mit dem Gehäuse. Messen ist also vorher ne gute Idee, bei mir hat es jedoch zum Glück so gepasst. Die Karte ist so riesig, dass sie quasi den PC in zwei Abschnitte teilt.

Ich habe allerdings momentan eher das Problem, dass die Karte nie brav bei 1050Mhz laufen will. In Arma 3 zB taktet die sogar zum größten Teil nur mit 600-800Mhz oder so und das ständig schwankend. Getestet habe ich auch GW2, dort läuft sie auch nicht stabil auf 1050Mhz, die Auflösung habe ich bereits runtergeschraubt aber auch das bringt nichts. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegen kann. In der Dayz Standalone läuft die Karte auch meistens nur mit 50% des Maximaltakts, es sei denn man guckt in den Himmel oder direkt auf den Boden, dann taktet sie stabil auf 1050Mhz. Beim "normalen" Spielen läuft sie aber nur mit halbem Takt. 

Verbaut ist bei mir übrigens Elpida Speicher, die Karte kam am Freitag Nachmittag an...

In einem kurzen Video von Raff wurde gesagt, man solle die Karte mit 10% Leistungsschub im Catalyst Control Center laufen lassen. In der Bad Company Demo lief die Karte danach stabil, aber bei mir bringt das nichts, die Karte hält die 1050 nicht. 

Habe das Gefühl, da ist irgendwas biostechnisch nicht ganz koscher oder aber die Karte langweilt sich bei den Spielen, die ich ihr serviere...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

Die Spiele diendu testest sind schei*e optimiert. Da kann die Karte nicht voll auftragen.
Hebe einfach etwas das Powertarget an.


----------



## -zEr0- (4. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Spiele diendu testest sind schei*e optimiert. Da kann die Karte nicht voll auftragen.
> Hebe einfach etwas das Powertarget an.



unter AMD Overdrive im Catalyst Control Center den Punkt "Leistungsgrenzeneinstellungen"?? Ja hatte ich bereits bei 10%, aber der Takt schwankte nach wie vor. 

Und ja die Spiele, die ich genannt habe sind eher CPU limitierend, besonders die Bohemia Interactive Ableger. Leider. Kann das sein, dass die Karte sich da tatsächlich einfach nur langweilt, weil mein FX8350 nicht aus den Socken kommt ??

Achso, Skyrim hatte ich auch getestet, allerdings nur in 1920x1080, alles auf max, Takt schwankte auch dort...

EDIT: gerade in der geringsten Auflösung getestet, die ich anwählen konnte, und auch dort das selbe Spiel...Die FPS schienen gelockt zu sein auf 60FPS, obwohl ich gar kein Vsync anhabe...

EDIT²: Okay, gerade mal DayZ mit 4k Auflösung und alles auf Anschlag angeschmissen, da läuft die Karte relativ stabil mit durchweg 1050, zwischen 30 und 40 FPS waren dort bei Waldmärschen noch drin...Dennoch gab es öfter mal Taktabsacker auf 850Mhz und so um die 900rum, das Powertarget schien auch bei +10% keinen Einfluss zu haben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2014)

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=153419&agid=2448&pvid=4pt2rskwd_hsd4juo0&ref=13


Günstig


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

-zEr0- schrieb:


> unter AMD Overdrive im Catalyst Control Center den Punkt "Leistungsgrenzeneinstellungen"?? Ja hatte ich bereits bei 10%, aber der Takt schwankte nach wie vor.
> 
> Und ja die Spiele, die ich genannt habe sind eher CPU limitierend, besonders die Bohemia Interactive Ableger. Leider. Kann das sein, dass die Karte sich da tatsächlich einfach nur langweilt, weil mein FX8350 nicht aus den Socken kommt ??
> 
> Achso, Skyrim hatte ich auch getestet, allerdings nur in 1920x1080, alles auf max, Takt schwankte auch dort...


PowerTarget auf +50 stellen. ja der FX8350 ist schon etwas gemütlicher unterwegs als (d)eine 290 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
> 
> 
> Günstig


 
Und schei*e in der Kühlleistung


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> PowerTarget auf +50 stellen. ja der FX8350 ist schon etwas gemütlicher unterwegs als (d)eine 290
> 
> Und schei*e in der Kühlleistung



Stimmt  aber nicht die schlechteste  

Schon die 50% gefixt ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Stimmt  aber nicht die schlechteste
> 
> Schon die 50% gefixt ?


 
Ich wollte gerade loslegen


----------



## murkskopf (4. März 2014)

Vielleicht interessiert einen ja dieses Video. Angeblich 58° Celsius bei Full Load und offenen Gehäuse.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade loslegen



Schönes Ding


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessiert einen ja dieses Video. Angeblich 58° Celsius bei Full Load und offenen Gehäuse.


 
Jaja das will ich sehen


----------



## -zEr0- (4. März 2014)

Leistungsgrenzeneinstellung: 50%?? 

Ich will doch nix kaputt machen 

Ich glaub ich hol mir morgen das Heftchen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Karte|GPU|VRM1|VRM2
> Tri-X  79°C 86°C 62°C
> PCS* 74°C 90°C 65°C
> 
> ...


Getsetet wie oben im Zitat mit selben Einstellungen. BF4 MP Shanghai 64-Mann
Lüfterdrehzahl auf 50% gefixt.

Karte|GPU|VRM1|VRM2
Tri-X  62°C 62°C 46°C
PCS+ 58°C 58°C 50°C


-zEr0- schrieb:


> Leistungsgrenzeneinstellung: 50%??
> 
> Ich will doch nix kaputt machen
> 
> Ich glaub ich hol mir morgen das Heftchen


Immer drauf. passieren kann da recht wenig. Hab ich auch immer eingestellt.


----------



## joker47 (4. März 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Schon mal eine Neuinstallation versucht?


 
Ja mehrmals


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Getsetet wie oben im Zitat mit selben Einstellungen. BF4 MP Shanghai 64-Mann
> Lüfterdrehzahl auf 50% gefixt.
> 
> Karte|GPU|VRM1|VRM2
> ...



Supi Danke .....spricht ja für die pcs + ...sehr schön so wollte ich das sehen  welche ist bei 50% leiser? 
u/min sind ca gleich bei 50% ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> welche ist bei 50% leiser?


Für mich persönlich keine. Die nehmen sich nichts. Die TriX "grollt" während die PCS+ "röhrt" :Ugly: Kann ich schlecht beschreiben.


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> u/min sind ca gleich bei 50% ?


 Kann ich nicht auslesen, da dan des 14.2 Treibers die RPM nicht mehr ausgelesen werden. Weder mit GPU-Z noch mit TriXX bzw Afterburner


----------



## hammelgammler (4. März 2014)

Finde es auch interessant das die PCS+ bessere Temps hat bei gleicher Drehzahl. 
Habe derzeit noch die EVGA 780 SC ACX, hat aber nur 68% ASIC und kommt auch mit 38mV mehr nicht auf 1200MHz stable... Auch wenn ich nicht weiß was so der durschnitt ist bei na 780. Naja hab sie ja für 265€ gekauft, wahrscheinlich wird sie einfach weiterverkauft, der gleiche Preis sollte ja mindestens gehen. 

Die Tri-X habe ich ja auch noch hier, ASIC von 78%, habe aber das Gefühl dir lässt sich auch nicht gut OCen, und extremes Spulenfiepen im vierstelligen Fps Bereich, die 780 hat im Vergleich wirklich 0. 
Hab mit der Karte bisher 1150MHz Core und 1400MHz Memory bei +100mV Core (ca 1,195V). 

Was erreicht ihr so mit euren R9 290 beim overclocking? Ist meine Karte echt so schlecht? 

Werde mir wahrscheinlich später auch die PCS+ bestellen.

Edit: 1175MHz Core, 1400MHz Memory bei 1.195V liefen bisher seit 20min Artefaktfrei durch Heaven Benchmark.

Edit2: Okay also die Settings laufen selbst über 30min Crysis stable @ 1440p maxed out. VRM1 max 91°C und GPU max 82°C bei max 56% Lüfter.


----------



## -zEr0- (4. März 2014)

weiß jemand wie das mit dem bios umschalter bei der Powercolor 290x PCS+ ist? Komischerweise findet man da nichts zu,  welche Schaltstellung was genau bewirkt oder ist das vollkommen identisch zu den Referenzkarten? Schalter Richtung Anschlussseite Grafikkarte ist Performance und die andere Richtung halt Quiet? Weil so richtig quiet ist die PCS+ in keinen der beiden Schaltstellungen, zumindest nicht mit der im Bios verankerten Lüfterkurve. 30% Lüfterdrehzahl im Idle ist recht angenehm, aber bereits 40% sind deutlich wahrnehmbar und alles darüber störend. Ich hoffe Powercolor kommt da noch mit nem verbesserten Bios um die Ecke, wenn ich für das Geld eine Grafikkarte kaufe, erwarte ich eigentlich als Kunde, dass ich sie einbauen kann und dann bin ich damit durch. Ich will mir als Kunde nicht noch den Kopf zerbrechen müssen die Karte optimal anzupassen. Das ist Aufgabe der Powercolor Leute, die werden dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

-zEr0- schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie das mit dem bios umschalter bei der Powercolor 290x PCS+ ist? Komischerweise findet man da nichts zu,  welche Schaltstellung was genau bewirkt oder ist das vollkommen identisch zu den Referenzkarten? Schalter Richtung Anschlussseite Grafikkarte ist Performance und die andere Richtung halt Quiet? Weil so richtig quiet ist die PCS+ in keinen der beiden Schaltstellungen, zumindest nicht mit der im Bios verankerten Lüfterkurve. 30% Lüfterdrehzahl im Idle ist recht angenehm, aber bereits 40% sind deutlich wahrnehmbar und alles darüber störend. Ich hoffe Powercolor kommt da noch mit nem verbesserten Bios um die Ecke, wenn ich für das Geld eine Grafikkarte kaufe, erwarte ich eigentlich als Kunde, dass ich sie einbauen kann und dann bin ich damit durch. Ich will mir als Kunde nicht noch den Kopf zerbrechen müssen die Karte optimal anzupassen. Das ist Aufgabe der Powercolor Leute, die werden dafür bezahlt.



beide BIOS sind gleich soweit ich es feststellen konnte. Habe PowerColor zwecks eines besseren BIOS schon kontaktiert und die meinten, dass sie ständig das BIOS in Zusammenarbeit mit AMD verbesser


----------



## hammelgammler (5. März 2014)

So, hab mir jetzt mal die PCS+ bestellt, mal gucken wie die so ist...


----------



## hammelgammler (5. März 2014)

So Leute. Ich hätte noch einmal eine kurze Frage an euch. 
Ich habe nun die Möglichkeit, eine R9 290X mit verbautem Accelero Hybrid zu kaufen, inklusive 2 Noctua F12 Lüfter. 
Die ASIC der Karte ist 81%. Der Preis würde bei 415€ liegen. Sollte ich da zuschlagen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. März 2014)

Wat, 415 Euro nur?
Die 290X und der Hybrid separat lägen bei weit über 500€. Insofern ist das auf jeden Fall kein schelchtes Angebot. Vertrauenswürdig?


----------



## hammelgammler (5. März 2014)

Bezahlung wäre per PayPal, Mobilfunknummer habe ich ebenfalls, und heute häufigen Kontakt per Email gehabt, Sehr freundlich etc. 
Habe jetzt mal zugeschlagen. 
Laut seinen Aussagen war die GPU max 55°C heiß, und VRMs max 62°C. Scheinen gute Werte für mich zu sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. März 2014)

Logo, die Kombo ist um Welten besser als die Retailkarten der Boardpartner.


----------



## hammelgammler (5. März 2014)

Sagt eine ASIC von 81% eigentlich überhaupt etwas aus, oder ist das ein Wert der völlig egal ist? 
Ich hoffe mal, das sich die Karte gut übertakten lässt, Temperatur scheint ja mehr als gut dafür geeignet zu sein. 
Hätte jemand einen Rat, wo ich den Radiator am besten befestige? Mein Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Arc Midi. 
Vorne sind 2 Silent Wings 140mm, hinten ein Silent Wing 140mm, oben-hinten ein weiterer, und oben-vorne der Fractal Lüfter der dabei war. 
Als CPU Kühler habe ich ein Silver Arrow mit den beiden Lüftern die dabei waren. 
Wo könnte ich am besten den Radiator platzieren? 
Danke.


----------



## Schmenki (5. März 2014)

Bei den R9 290(x) Karten sagt die Asic eigentlich etwas aus. So sind meine Erfahrungen bis jetzt.
Bei hoher Asic ist meistens der VDrop der Spannung etwas höher, dass heißt bei Default Einstellungen sollte die Spannung auf ca. 1,07V - 1,08V laufen.
D.h. man hat mehr reservern bis zum maximum von 1,3V und damit lassen die Karten sich dann meist besser übertakten.

Aber das ist jetzt keien Garantie für gute OC Werte


----------



## JonnyFaust (5. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Bei den R9 290(x) Karten sagt die Asic eigentlich etwas aus. So sind meine Erfahrungen bis jetzt.
> Bei hoher Asic ist meistens der VDrop der Spannung etwas höher, dass heißt bei Default Einstellungen sollte die Spannung auf ca. 1,07V - 1,08V laufen.
> D.h. man hat mehr reservern bis zum maximum von 1,3V und damit lassen die Karten sich dann meist besser übertakten.
> 
> Aber das ist jetzt keien Garantie für gute OC Werte


 
Das ist bei meiner auch aufgefallen, mit einem ASIC von 84%. Dabei dachte ich immer je höher der ASIC, desto weniger Widerstand, desto geringer der VDrop.


----------



## hammelgammler (5. März 2014)

Dann hoffe ich doch mal das sich die Karte gut übertakten lässt.  
Für den Preis wäre die Karte natürlich ne Wucht, wenn man bedenkt das ich eine Tri-X 290 hier liegen habe, die wesentlich lauter ist, und nur knapp 25€ billiger.

Edit: Hab gerade mit dem freundlichen Mann telefoniert. Die Graka wird mir morgen zugesandt. 
Ich habe leider immernoch kein Plan wo ich am besten den Radiator befestigen sollte...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Naja manche sagen, man merktnob guter Asic manche wieser nicht.

Meine PCS+ hat 1220/3600 @+200mV +50PT geschafft (asic 68,9)
Meine trix 1250/3640 @+200mV +50PT (aisc 74,6)

Also großartig habe ich nichts gemerkt


----------



## hammelgammler (5. März 2014)

Habe jetzt zwei Günstige Grakas geschossen, 265€ für ne EVGA GTX 780 SC und jetzt 415€ für eine R9 290X mit Accelero Hybrid und 2 Noctua F12 Lüfter... 
Weiß jemand wieviel ich noch für die 780 bekommen kann? Habe damit ja jetzt keine Verwendung mehr.


----------



## PeTig (5. März 2014)

Kollege hat mir gerade geschrieben, dass die 290 PCS+ laut PCGamesHardware-Test im aktuellen Heft die Spannungswandler nicht richtig kühlt und diese unter BF4 95° C warm werden. Das deckt sich ja nicht wirklich mit den Temps die hier von eingen veröffentlicht wurden. Wie kann das sein? Ich hatte eigentlich vor mir die Karte zu bestellen...


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. März 2014)

Abgesehen davon, dass die Temperatur nicht toll ist, ist die trotzdem unbedenklich für die Wandler. Diese Teile sind für 125-150°C spezifiziert, bei 95°C passiert denen gar nüscht.


----------



## Schmenki (5. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja manche sagen, man merktnob guter Asic manche wieser nicht.
> 
> Meine PCS+ hat 1220/3600 @+200mV +50PT geschafft (asic 68,9)
> Meine trix 1250/3640 @+200mV +50PT (aisc 74,6)
> ...


 
Ja das kann ja aucht gut möglich sein, davon redet ja keiner.
Aber die Real anliegende Spannung ist dann hier interessant.
Die wird bei der ersten Karte höher sein als bei der zweiten Karte. D.h. die zweite Karte könntest du auch auf +250mV setzen und erst dann hast du die gleichen Spannungen anliegen.
Kontrollier das bitte mal im GPU-Z wenn möglich.


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

Also die angebliche 58-60°c - Club 3d 290x RoyalAce ist bei Club 3d schon anzusehen, inkl. Specs... gelistet bei einigen Händlern ebenfalls... 

Wenn ich mir aber ansehe, dass die RoYalAce eine 2 Slot ist kann diese nicht wirklich besser sein, wie in diesem " Video " als Tri-X und PCS+ 
Wäre es eine 3 Slot dann wohl eher... 

Man findet auch sonst nichts über die RoyalAce..


----------



## beren2707 (5. März 2014)

Sogar in diesem qualitativ recht bescheidenen Video hört man sehr deutlich, wie die Karte unter Last hochdreht. Ohne jetzt lange zu überlegen, würde ich die Lautstärke in den Bereich von ~4 Sone oder mehr einordnen; könnte also rein von der Lautstärke im Bereich des unoptimierten PCS+-Kühlers liegen. Da Club 3D ja zum gleichen Konzern wie Powercolor gehört, rechne ich mal damit, dass es sich um eine leicht abgeänderte Version des PCS+-Kühlers handelt.

Edit: Wenn man sich hier das vierte Bild ansieht, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es der PCS+-Kühler mit seinen 2,5 Slots ist, bloß eben die Variante für Club 3D.


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

Ich warte noch auf eine 3Slot Variante... die braucht die Karte einfach.


----------



## beren2707 (5. März 2014)

Asus will uns ja damit offensichtlich nicht mehr beglücken.   Wie eine 290 DCII mit 3 Slots eingeschlagen wäre, mag man sich gar nicht vorstellen.
Die Tri-X und PCS+ (und vmtl. die Royal Ace in Zukunft) bieten, sofern man selbst Hand anlegt, wohl tendentiell die geringsten Temperaturen bei niedrigster Lautstärke. 

Jedoch fehlt auch mir vom Gefühl her eine "Burnerkarte", die mit Custom-PCB, fetter Grundplatte für VRMs und 3 Slots auf Hawaii Kühlschrankpartys mit Väterchen Frost und dem Weihnachtsmann veranstaltet.
Mal sehen, was die Lightning davon so bietet.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Asus will uns ja damit offensichtlich nicht mehr beglücken.   Wie eine 290 DCII mit 3 Slots eingeschlagen wäre, mag man sich gar nicht vorstellen.
> Die Tri-X und PCS+ (und vmtl. die Royal Ace in Zukunft) bieten, sofern man selbst Hand anlegt, wohl tendentiell die geringsten Temperaturen bei niedrigster Lautstärke.
> 
> Jedoch fehlt auch mir vom Gefühl her eine "Burnerkarte", die mit Custom-PCB, fetter Grundplatte für VRMs und 3 Slots auf Hawaii Kühlschrankpartys mit Väterchen Frost und dem Weihnachtsmann veranstaltet.
> Mal sehen, was die Lightning davon so bietet.



Die hat doch auch nur 4GB Vram oder? Meine in einem anderen Forum gelesen zu haben, dass die ähnlich wie die eine Sapphire 8GB bekommen soll 
Auf den PCGH Fotos ist jedenfalls undeutlich eine "4" zu erkennen.


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

Ja.. aber wer holt sich die Karte, so wie sie ist, zu betreiben... da gehört Wasser oder Stickstoff drauf 
Den Kühler aber, könnten sie ruhig für eine reguläre 290x und 290 verwenden...


----------



## Biophobie (5. März 2014)

Warum guckt sich hier eigentlich keiner ne Gtx 780 an ? Paar € teurer , meist leiser , kühler und gleich schnell mit der R9 290


----------



## MaxRink (5. März 2014)

hust Allgemeiner AMD R9-290/290X Laber Thread hust


----------



## hammelgammler (5. März 2014)

Ich hab ja auch eine GTX 780 hier, leider ist bei alles über 1080p die AMD "wesentlich" schneller, 10% mehr Leistung. 
Weil ich mit 1440p spiele, wird es dementsprechend eher eine AMD. Ich denke bei 1080p hätte ich die 780 behalten.


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

Biophobie schrieb:


> Warum guckt sich hier eigentlich keiner ne Gtx 780 an ? Paar € teurer , meist leiser , kühler und gleich schnell mit der R9 290



Schau dir mal bitte den Titel dieses Freds an.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Sogar in diesem qualitativ recht bescheidenen Video hört man sehr deutlich, wie die Karte unter Last hochdreht. Ohne jetzt lange zu überlegen, würde ich die Lautstärke in den Bereich von ~4 Sone oder mehr einordnen; könnte also rein von der Lautstärke im Bereich des unoptimierten PCS+-Kühlers liegen. Da Club 3D ja zum gleichen Konzern wie Powercolor gehört, rechne ich mal damit, dass es sich um eine leicht abgeänderte Version des PCS+-Kühlers handelt.
> 
> Edit: Wenn man sich hier das vierte Bild ansieht, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es der PCS+-Kühler mit seinen 2,5 Slots ist, bloß eben die Variante für Club 3D.


 
 Ich glaube hier hat Club3D auf den ersten Blick ein feines Gerät gezaubert. Wenn die Lüfter auf dem Kühler gut sind, wäre es der neue Tipp für Hawaii. Auf jeden Fall schon mal mehr Speichertakt als die PCS+ 

Wenn das BIOS noch optimiert ist  Ich brauch die sofort 

Naja die Lightning wird zu teuer.


----------



## beren2707 (5. März 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Die hat doch auch nur 4GB Vram oder? Meine in einem anderen Forum gelesen zu haben, dass die ähnlich wie die eine Sapphire 8GB bekommen soll
> Auf den PCGH Fotos ist jedenfalls undeutlich eine "4" zu erkennen.


Naja, "nur" ist meiner Sicht leicht übertrieben, für CF aber natürlich nachvollziehbar, da würde auch ich persönlich zu 8GiB tendieren.
 4GB sind bei einer (Extrem-)OC-Karte wie der Lightning sinnvoll(er), für 8GB gibts ja dann die Sapphire Toxic. Ich persönlich würde auch gerne das Kühldesign der Lightning auf einer MSI Gaming V2 sehen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Biophobie schrieb:


> Warum guckt sich hier eigentlich keiner ne Gtx 780 an ? Paar € teurer , meist leiser , kühler und gleich schnell mit der R9 290


 


beren2707 schrieb:


> Naja, "nur" ist meiner Sicht leicht übertrieben, für CF aber natürlich nachvollziehbar, da würde auch ich persönlich zu 8GiB tendieren.
> 4GB sind bei einer (Extrem-)OC-Karte wie der Lightning sinnvoll(er), für 8GB gibts ja dann die Sapphire Toxic. Ich persönlich würde auch gerne das Kühldesign der Lightning auf einer MSI Gaming V2 sehen.


Ach das wird nicht passieren.

Letzte Hoffnung RoyalAce


----------



## beren2707 (5. März 2014)

Oder Referenz + ACX IV / Peter 2 / MK-26. 
Vlt. bringt Asus ja auch noch eine 290(X) Matrix Platinum mit 3 Slots.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Oder Referenz + ACX IV / Peter 2 / MK-26.
> Vlt. bringt Asus ja auch noch eine 290(X) Matrix Platinum mit 3 Slots.


 
Ach weg mit dem Zeugs 

MK-26 ist ja eh überflüssig. ACX IV ist ganz gut. Mir persönlich ist der Peter 2 sympathischer 

Der "Komet" mit 4GB ist gelandet

Eventuell kommt ja dann noch VTX3D und bringt auch eine 3-Fan-Kühllösung, welche die Kinderkrankheiten der PCS+ und RoyalAce ausbessert


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

550€ für die Lightning? ... Hmpf... WaKü ist ja vorhanden... fehlt nur noch der Adapter und paar Kühlrippchen... *grübel *grübel *nachdenk


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> 550€ für die Lightning? ... Hmpf... WaKü ist ja vorhanden... fehlt nur noch der Adapter und paar Kühlrippchen... *grübel *grübel *nachdenk


 
Ich denkem al andere Läden werden den Preis schon noch runter pushen


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

Ich kann mich noch an meine 16 Phasen 480er erinnern... die ging ab wie schmitzkatz unter Wasser...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an meine 16 Phasen 480er erinnern... die ging ab wie schmitzkatz unter Wasser...


 
Ich hoffe bzw bete ja immer noch, dass sich EVGA ins rote Lager verirrte und eine K|ngp|n der 290X bringt


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

Kollege wird sich diese holen. Habe mit ihm nun ausgemacht, dass diese zuerst in mein System kommt mit WaKü zum Testen und wenn diese gut rennt, holt er sich eine WaKü und ich hol mir die Lightning - so komm ich, wenn es nichts wird bei 0€ raus, passt doch 

Werde entsprechend berichten, ich schaue auch mal, wie diese mit dem Lüftern arbeitet.


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2014)

Overclock3D :: Review :: MSI R9 290X Lightning Review :: Introduction and Technical Specifications


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

6,6ghz Memory ... die setz ich echt unter Wasser *sabber

Wann kommt sie..... *schrei


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. März 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Overclock3D :: Review :: MSI R9 290X Lightning Review :: Introduction and Technical Specifications



Danke für den Link, aber könntest du Vllt Lautstärke und die Temps hier reinschreiben? 

Die Seite schmiert iwie immer ab, wenn ich mit meinem Mobilgerät draufgehe


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

http://abload.de/img/lightningykusr.jpg






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QndxSEwYHMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Soweit ich mit dem lesen gekommen bin, im idle leiser als alle anderen und unter full Load ebenfalls,  man hört sie nicht.
Scheint echt die beste 290x zu sein.


----------



## beren2707 (5. März 2014)

Der König ist tot, es lebe der König. 
Scheint eine wirklich grandiose Karte geworden zu sein, soweit ich das lese. Wenn eine Customkarte, dann die (wenn sich der Preis einpendelt).


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

Also die 550€ finde ich schon mehr als OK. Wenn die auf 530 rum fällt, kauf ich noch nen Klettverschluss und papp meinen LEDancer in die Kiste 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yej0DEkaghg


P.S

Geht auch dauerhaft einfarbig die Beleuchtung mach ich doch mal Orange, oder doch Gelb, oder Rot.. egal *g*


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. März 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich rein Hypothetisch die Möglichkeit, den mittleren Lüfter umzulackieren?


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

Klar. Würde aber eher mit " Licht " arbeiten, sodass das Gelb Schwarz wird. Sieht besser aus 
Werde ich so mit meiner kleinen LEDPrinzenrolle machen. Wird alles schwarz wahrnehmbar sein, egal wie man ins Case guckt.


----------



## hammelgammler (5. März 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob ich den Radiator von dem Accelero Hybrid vorne an meinem Case anbringen kann? (Fractal Design Arc Midi). Der Lüfter wäre ja ein Noctua F12, also ein 120mm. Leider werden die Lüfter vorne nicht geschraubt oder ähnliches, sondern "gesteckt". 
Bestmögliche Kühlung bekommt man ja, wenn sich die Lüfter kalte Luft von außen holen können. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre sonst eventuell noch unten neben dem Netzteil (was aber irgendwie sehr eng aussieht), oder oben, dann wird aber direkt die warme Luft vor den Silver Arrow gepustet... 
Sehr schwierig die Montage...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. März 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Klar. Würde aber eher mit " Licht " arbeiten, sodass das Gelb Schwarz wird. Sieht besser aus
> Werde ich so mit meiner kleinen LEDPrinzenrolle machen. Wird alles schwarz wahrnehmbar sein, egal wie man ins Case guckt.



Wenn du das durchziehen solltest, wären ein paar Bilder sehr cool


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

Klar, sehr gern. Wird dann im Case vom Kollegen sein. Sobald er sie hat, mach ich Bilder mit dem Licht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Ich glaube ich werde doch auf die Lightning umsatteln


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde doch auf die Lightning umsatteln



*Auchwill*  Als Schüler ist das aber ziemlich unerreichbar. Führerschein bald und so


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> *Auchwill*  Als Schüler ist das aber ziemlich unerreichbar. Führerschein bald und so


 
Naja später ists dann auch nicht viel einfacher. Aber erstmal schauen was die Finanzen sagen


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

Mit dem rauchen und saufen aufhören dann ist genug Kohle dafür da


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Mit dem rauchen und saufen aufhören dann ist genug Kohle dafür da


 
Ein gewisser Lebensstandard sollte schon vorhanden sein. Da wirds halt erst ein Monat später.


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

Saufen in Maßen und Dampfen fürs Nikotin geht - spart im Jahr 1500€ wenn man raucht, wird man quasi arm .


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, aber könntest du Vllt Lautstärke und die Temps hier reinschreiben?
> 
> Die Seite schmiert iwie immer ab, wenn ich mit meinem Mobilgerät draufgehe


 
Zur Lautstärke gibt es keine Messungen, soll nur verdammt leise sein. Temp 70°C.
Der Tester meint jedoch, dass dies die bis Dato beste Modell ist und der hat fast alle getestet.
Es bringt aber trotzdem nix, ich kann mein Speicher auch mit 1700 MHz rauf jagen, dass bringt so gut wie nichts in Games.
Der Takt ist genauso wie bei meiner 290 mit +63mV packt der 1150 MHz.
Es ist mMn also nicht so, dass die Karte jetzt alles weghaut, die Tri X ist auch leise.
Wenn die Karte gamestable 1300-1400MHz GPU Takt packen könnte, wäre es super, aber das bezweifele ich und der Verbrauch wird dann zu extrem.
Lieber auf eine neue Generation warten und dann zu schlagen, weil die setzt sich einfach zu wenig ab (oder auch gar nicht) von den anderen Modellen.


----------



## Biophobie (5. März 2014)

Hat einer irgendwelche Benchmarks zu bf4 , will den Unterschied zwischen R9 290 und Gtx 780 vergleichen  also mit und ohne mantle


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

Wenn die nicht unverhältnismäßig mehr kostet, als die Tri-X und PCS+ kann man zur Lightning greifen... so wie ich das gesehen habe, kühlt die Lightning auf 64°c nicht 70°c.



@





Biophobie schrieb:


> Hat einer irgendwelche Benchmarks zu bf4 , will den Unterschied zwischen R9 290 und Gtx 780 vergleichen  also mit und ohne mantle


 
Was nutzt das vergleichen der r9 unter dx ?
Willst du nen V8 auf V4 Kastrierten um den mit nem V4 zu vergleichen, nur weil die Strecke gleich ist? 

Zumal besteht im DX-Pfad eh ein Problem bei den R9ern. Es ist noch nicht bekannt, ob es am Game liegt oder am Treiber.


Richte die Karte danach aus, was am sinnvollsten ist. 
Bei Mantle sparst du dir vorerst ein Aufrüsten der CPU ^^

Unterm Strich R9 290 und 780 tun sich beide nix. 

Ich spiele nur BF4 und bald Star Citizen. Warum sollte ich in meinem Fall auf Mantle verzichten? 
Alles andere spiele ich nicht, interessiert mich auch nicht.


----------



## LaMort (5. März 2014)

Hat einer von Euch Tri-X-Besitzern bei BF4 schon mal die Skalierung genutzt?
Ich komme bei 125% Skalierung auf 80° @ stock mit -25mv und 30-35% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Nicht daß das bedenklich ist, aber weniger ist ja immer schön.


----------



## hammelgammler (5. März 2014)

Hat keiner nen Rat für mich?...


----------



## beren2707 (5. März 2014)

Also mit der Front dürfte das mMn nichts werden. Wenn du es mit deinem CPU-Kühler hinbekommst, wäre die Heckposition wirklich ideal. Ansonsten (sofern du kein optisches Laufwerk nutzen solltest) käme auch der vorderste Platz im Deckel in Frage.
Bezieht sich aber nunmal nicht spezifisch auf die 290(X), sondern wäre eher bei Gehäusen etc. aufgehoben.


----------



## Darkness99 (5. März 2014)

Nabend!Meine 290X PCS+ ist heute unterwegs zurück zum Händler!Habe die schnauze voll von der Karte die gerade mal ne Leistung einer 290 liefert!Support von Powercolor meldet sich ja nicht dazu!
Nie wieder Powercolor!Kann die Karte auch nicht weiterempfehlen!
Werde mir dan wenn sie wieder lieferbar ist lieber die TriXOc 290X holen.
Mfg Darkness


----------



## -zEr0- (5. März 2014)

habe mir heute die PCGH Zeitschrift geholt und versucht die empfohlenen Werte zur 290x PCS+ einzustellen. Ohne jetzt genaue Werte aus der Zeitschrift zu spoilern ist mir die empfohlene PWM-Lüftergeschwindigkeit noch zu laut. Die Lüfter hören sich an, als würden sie falsch herum drehen, ein röhrendes Geräusch. Im Idle läuft sie halt standardmäßig mit 30% Lüftergeschwindigkeit und das ist auch angenehm leise, aber das was im Heft empfohlen wird einzustellen, so laut war meine alte Sapphire 6950 im Referenzdesign und unlocked Shaders nicht mal ansatzweise. Ich weiß der Vergleich hinkt, aber ich erwarte einfach von so einem kostspieligen Produkt, dass ich das bekomme, was mir der Hersteller verspricht. Bessere Kühlleistung und geringere Lautstärke als bei den Referenzkarten der 290/x. 

Ich will auch als Kunde nicht mit irgendwelchen Tweak Tools rumaffen müssen, ich will dass das Produkt out of the box einfach nur funktioniert, und zwar so wie versprochen. Ich kann momentan nicht nachvollziehen, wie diverse Tests darauf kommen, die Karte sei leise/angenehm unter Last. Die "Lüfterkurve" des Bios ist auch keine wirkliche Kurve, sondern eher eine Treppe, denn die Drehzahlen gehen sprunghaft nach oben, zumindest bei meinem Exemplar.

Auf der Powercolor Seite sind immernoch "nur" veraltete Treiber im Angebot, nämlich der 13.11 Catalyst. Bios Updates oder sonstiges sucht man dort vergebens. 

Haben die kein Qualitätsmanagement, man muss doch prüfen was man auf die Endkunden loslässt. Bisher kommt mir die Karte vor, wie ein Produkt, welches aus der Hüfte geschossen wurde. Daher verstehe ich die ganzen überwiegend positiven Reviews nicht, kriegen die Geld für ihre Aussagen?!

Ich halte mir mal offen die Karte wieder wegzuschicken, Powercolor sollte aus den Schuhen kommen, denn Qualität heisst Kundenanforderungen zu erfüllen und ich bin derzeit nicht sonderlich begeistert.


----------



## hammelgammler (5. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Also mit der Front dürfte das mMn nichts werden. Wenn du es mit deinem CPU-Kühler hinbekommst, wäre die Heckposition wirklich ideal. Ansonsten (sofern du kein optisches Laufwerk nutzen solltest) käme auch der vorderste Platz im Deckel in Frage.
> Bezieht sich aber nunmal nicht spezifisch auf die 290(X), sondern wäre eher bei Gehäusen etc. aufgehoben.



Das stimmt wohl... Hab es nur hier mal gefragt weil es sich ja auch um die 290X handelt...  
Der vorderste Platz wäre natürlich wirklich ideal, mit dem Schacht habe ich keine Verwendung. Leider kommt man nicht wirklich an den Lüfterplatz drann... Es ist mit Nieten befestigt, aber jetzt das Gehäuse "zerstören" damit ich den Schacht nicht mehr brauche? Müsste ich eventuell ausprobieren ob man das vielleicht wirklich da rein gequetscht bekommt... 
Wirklich sehr schade das die Front nicht geht. Könnte man eventuell die Noctua ein wenig "dicker" machen, irgendwie, damit sie in der klipphalterung halten? Eventuell noch irgendwie bisschen anders stabilisieren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ein gewisser Lebensstandard sollte schon vorhanden sein. Da wirds halt erst ein Monat später.



Du sind die spawaskühler bei deiner 290 pcs+ auch nur angepinnt wie bei der 290x pcs+ ? verstehe nicht warum die bei pcgh die vrms so heiß werden .....bei deiner pcs sind die ja kühler als die von der tri ....mmmmhhhhh


----------



## hammelgammler (5. März 2014)

Ich frag mich gerade, ob das überhaupt so schlau war die R9 290X für 415€ zu kaufen. 
Soweit ich gelesen habe, lassen sich beide Karten, 290 und 290X in etwa gleich hoch übertakten (1100 mit stock voltage). Bei gleichem Takt ist die 290X aber nur etwa 6% schneller oder so. Für etwa 6% mehr knapp 30% Aufpreis zur Tri-X? 
Hat sich der Kauf wirklich gelohnt?...


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2014)

Die 290 Tri X kostet um die 400€ rum, wie kommst du auf 30% Aufpreis?
Zumal dein Nachrüstkühler deutlich besser ist, wie die der ganzen Customdesigns.
Warst doch der mit dem Accelero und der 290X für 415€ oder?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade, ob das überhaupt so schlau war die R9 290X für 415€ zu kaufen.
> Soweit ich gelesen habe, lassen sich beide Karten, 290 und 290X in etwa gleich hoch übertakten (1100 mit stock voltage). Bei gleichem Takt ist die 290X aber nur etwa 6% schneller oder so. Für etwa 6% mehr knapp 30% Aufpreis zur Tri-X?
> Hat sich der Kauf wirklich gelohnt?...



Mach doch nicht verrückt. Wer hat der hat


----------



## hammelgammler (5. März 2014)

Ja mit dem Accelero Hybrid. 
Sorry hab mich verschrieben, meinte 30€ Aufpreis (hab die Tri-X für 385€ bekommen).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ja mit dem Accelero Hybrid.
> Sorry hab mich verschrieben, meinte 30€ Aufpreis (hab die Tri-X für 385€ bekommen).


 
Die 30€ sind da schon sinnvoller als 100€ bei Neukauf


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ja mit dem Accelero Hybrid.
> Sorry hab mich verschrieben, meinte 30€ Aufpreis (hab die Tri-X für 385€ bekommen).


 
Schon allein das Upgrade auf den Accelero ist weit mehr als 30 Euro wert


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die 30 sind da schon sinnvoller als 100 bei Neukauf





Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ein gewisser Lebensstandard sollte schon vorhanden sein. Da wirds halt erst ein Monat später.



Du sind die spawaskühler bei deiner 290 pcs+ auch nur angepinnt wie bei der 290x pcs+ ? verstehe nicht warum die bei pcgh die vrms so heiß werden .....bei deiner pcs sind die ja kühler als die von der tri ....mmmmhhhhh


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du sind die spawaskühler bei deiner 290 pcs+ auch nur angepinnt wie bei der 290x pcs+ ? verstehe nicht warum die bei pcgh die vrms so heiß werden .....bei deiner pcs sind die ja kühler als die von der tri ....mmmmhhhhh


 
Kp. Was vlt mal noch erwähnt werden sollte. Die PCS+ hat von Werk aus 50mV mehr Vcore anliegen als die TriX wegen dem Werks-OC.


----------



## Muhr (5. März 2014)

Man... meine Sapphire 290 BF4 Edition wurde storniert, weil die die ausm Sortiment genommen haben D: Naja, aber wenigstens wurde heute die normale verschickt 

Ich hät jetzt aber mal 2 Fragen
1. Soll ich die Grafikkarte nach irgendwas überprüfen sobald ich die eingebaut hab?
2. Muss ich irgendwas beachten beim Umstieg von Nvidia auf AMD? Also evtl Treiber vor der rausnahme der GTX deinstallieren, oder was soll ich machen?^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Muhr schrieb:


> Man... meine Sapphire 290 BF4 Edition wurde storniert, weil die die ausm Sortiment genommen haben D: Naja, aber wenigstens wurde heute die normale verschickt
> 
> Ich hät jetzt aber mal 2 Fragen
> 1. Soll ich die Grafikkarte nach irgendwas überprüfen sobald ich die eingebaut hab?
> 2. Muss ich irgendwas beachten beim Umstieg von Nvidia auf AMD? Also evtl Treiber vor der rausnahme der GTX deinstallieren, oder was soll ich machen?^^


 
Treiber deinstallieren und Treibercleaner drüber laufen lassen.

Ja nach SPulenfiepen und eventuell auf blackscreens


----------



## Muhr (5. März 2014)

Meinste den den Guru 3D Driver Sweeper?
Also einfach die Grafikkarte rein, den Drivercleaner drüber laufen lassen und danach die AMD Treiber drauf?^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Muhr schrieb:


> Meinste den den Guru 3D Driver Sweeper?
> Also einfach die Grafikkarte rein, den Drivercleaner drüber laufen lassen und danach die AMD Treiber drauf?^^



Driver Cleaner PE - Download - CHIP alle nvidia sachen auswählen -> cleanen

neuen treiber von amd drauf -> fertig


----------



## -zEr0- (5. März 2014)

hab gerade meine 290x PCS+ noch ein wenig gequält. Dayz in 4k Auflösung und max Details. Die Karte hielt die 1050Mhz nicht, sondern schwankte zwischen 1000 und 1050 umher. Die GPU hatte aber dauerhaft 100% load. Die GPU erreichte bei mir max. 80° C, wobei sie immerwieder zurück ging auf 79°C, zuvor blieb sie auch lange auf 78°C. Für die VRMS konnte ich 98°C und 69°C als Maxwerte feststellen. Die hohen 98°C fielen recht schnell wieder auf 80°C nachdem ich die Auflösung auf 1920x1080 zurückgeschraubt hatte. Bei dem Szenario hatte ich die Lüfter fest auf 50% und Powerlimit +10%.


----------



## -zEr0- (5. März 2014)

Muhr schrieb:


> Meinste den den Guru 3D Driver Sweeper?
> Also einfach die Grafikkarte rein, den Drivercleaner drüber laufen lassen und danach die AMD Treiber drauf?^^



was auch ginge wäre, den alten Treiber normal deinstallieren, eine cmd box als admin starten, pnputil.exe -e eintippen, nach nvidia treibern suchen und die entsprechenden oemxxx.inf Dateien per pnputil.exe -d oemxxx.inf deinstallieren.


----------



## Gummert (5. März 2014)

-zEr0- schrieb:


> hab gerade meine 290x PCS+ noch ein wenig gequält. Dayz in 4k Auflösung und max Details. Die Karte hielt die 1050Mhz nicht, sondern schwankte zwischen 1000 und 1050 umher. Die GPU hatte aber dauerhaft 100% load. Die GPU erreichte bei mir max. 80° C, wobei sie immerwieder zurück ging auf 79°C, zuvor blieb sie auch lange auf 78°C. Für die VRMS konnte ich 98°C und 69°C als Maxwerte feststellen. Die hohen 98°C fielen recht schnell wieder auf 80°C nachdem ich die Auflösung auf 1920x1080 zurückgeschraubt hatte. Bei dem Szenario hatte ich die Lüfter fest auf 50% und Powerlimit +10%.


 
Limit nochn tacken rauf 
Ansonsten Lüfter rauf. Was du halt willst.


----------



## Muhr (6. März 2014)

Alles klar. Ich versuchs dann mal die Tage


----------



## m1ch1 (6. März 2014)

Hey 
Hat jemand bluescreens mit dem 14.2er bekommen?

hab abundan den a0000001 Stopcode.

Nach etwas googlen fand ich zwei auslöser für diesen:
1. Treiberprobleme
2. Zuschwache Stromversorgung.

2. Kann ich denke ich ausschließen, da er bisher nur bei geringer (youtubevid) bis mittlerer (Planetary annihilation) aufgetreten ist, BF4 aber ohne probleme läuft.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kp. Was vlt mal noch erwähnt werden sollte. Die PCS+ hat von Werk aus 50mV mehr Vcore anliegen als die TriX wegen dem Werks-OC.



Eigentlich sieht man es  sind es kleine kühler die an den vrm dran gepinnt / geschraubt sind oder liegt der ganze Kühler druppe ?
vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## ATIR290 (6. März 2014)

Wohl nur die Vapor X Tri-X wird dem R9 290 sowohl unter IDLE als auch unter LAST komplett Herr werden und wohl zu den Besten Karten dieser Generation,- zusammen mit MSI Lightning zählen.
In wenigen Tagen sollte die Karte vorgestellt werden ....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. März 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wohl nur die Vapor X Tri-X wird dem R9 290 sowohl unter IDLE als auch unter LAST komplett Herr werden und wohl zu den Besten Karten dieser Generation,- zusammen mit MSI Lightning zählen.
> In wenigen Tagen sollte die Karte vorgestellt werden ....


 
Ich habe so ein ungutes Gefühl, dass da noch eine 3. "brachiale Karte" kommt 
Ich vermute mal von HIS. Die haben bis jetzt noch garnichts aufm Markt und der 2-Fan von denen ist für die Tonne.


----------



## ATIR290 (6. März 2014)

Nun, gut möglich,- aber die Karten kommen wohl langsam echt etwas zu spät...
Der Frühling naht, das Sommerloch klafft und im Herbst stehen wohl die neuen ATI´s im Neuem 20-er Verfahren ins Haus.
Ich für meinen Teil spare das Geld und bleibe meiner Referenz Karte Sapphire R9 290 treu,- und dann im, Herbst/ Winter die Neue Karte


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. März 2014)

Na wenn PowerColor mich noch einwenig mehr trollt, werde ich doch wieder ins Grüne Lager gehen und mir einen gebrauchten Titanen holen mit AM-Kühler.

Schade eigentlich aber sowas finde ich traurig als Boardpartner


----------



## Euda (6. März 2014)

-zEr0- schrieb:


> hab gerade meine 290x PCS+ noch ein wenig gequält. Dayz in 4k Auflösung und max Details. Die Karte hielt die 1050Mhz nicht, sondern schwankte zwischen 1000 und 1050 umher. Die GPU hatte aber dauerhaft 100% load. Die GPU erreichte bei mir max. 80° C, wobei sie immerwieder zurück ging auf 79°C, zuvor blieb sie auch lange auf 78°C. Für die VRMS konnte ich 98°C und 69°C als Maxwerte feststellen. Die hohen 98°C fielen recht schnell wieder auf 80°C nachdem ich die Auflösung auf 1920x1080 zurückgeschraubt hatte. Bei dem Szenario hatte ich die Lüfter fest auf 50% und Powerlimit +10%.


 
Oida, wie erzielst du konstante GPU-Volllast bei maxed out-Settings? Bei mir (Singlecore-Performance auf Pentium G-Ebene <3) schwankt das Ganze wild umher. Wie viele Frames pro Sekunde erhälst du maxed out mit FSAA very high, SMAA max sowie 2160p Ingame-Downsampling? Dümple dort zwischen 10 & 20 FPS herum  (XFX R9290X mit Tri-X OC-Bios)


----------



## JonnyFaust (6. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Na wenn PowerColor mich noch einwenig mehr trollt, werde ich doch wieder ins Grüne Lager gehen und mir einen gebrauchten Titanen holen mit AM-Kühler.
> 
> Schade eigentlich aber sowas finde ich traurig als Boardpartner



Wieso schickst du die powercolor nicht zurück und behältst die tri - x?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. März 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Wieso schickst du die powercolor nicht zurück und behältst die tri - x?


 
Weil ich die schon zurück geschickt habe. 430€ waren mkr zu viel. Naja mal sehen was mir Mindfactory anbieten kann. Vielleicht wirds auch eine RoyalAce


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Na wenn PowerColor mich noch einwenig mehr trollt, werde ich doch wieder ins Grüne Lager gehen und mir einen gebrauchten Titanen holen mit AM-Kühler.
> 
> Schade eigentlich aber sowas finde ich traurig als Boardpartner



Richtig ich verstehe sowas auch nicht....kundenverarsche ist das....
Habe kein bock mehr auf igpu einen Monat warte ich noch Max.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Weil ich die schon zurück geschickt habe. 430 waren mkr zu viel. Naja mal sehen was mir Mindfactory anbieten kann. Vielleicht wirds auch eine RoyalAce



Haste deine pcs denn jetzt noch?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. März 2014)

Ja habe ich noch.
Lest mal von anfang an und dann wo ich mich melde und wann er gelegentlich mal antwortet. Der labert da irgendwas 
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f308/powercolor-r9-290-pcs-schwarzer-bildschirm-1006911.html

Lg


----------



## Ralle@ (6. März 2014)

Ich warte immer noch auf eine Sapphire Toxic mit 1150 MHZ Grundtakt und 8GB VRAM.


----------



## joker47 (6. März 2014)

Wie hoch sind den eure Temperaturen im Idle und mit welcher Fanspeed?
Also meine Tri X ist auf 30% Fanspeed gefixt, mit normalen Takt etc. 
GPU liegt jetzt beim tippern hier, bei 43 Grad VRM1&2 36Grad.
Also irgendwie kommt mir das doch sehr hoch vor.

mit offenem Seitenteil
35Grad
VRM1 27
VRM2 29


----------



## Duvar (6. März 2014)

Nach 2 Std BF4 Autofanspeed bei der Karte und Gehäuselüfter auf Minimum, habe ich eine max Temp von 75°C erreicht und max Fanspeed von 42%.
Takt war aber auf 950/1300 mit -5% PL gefixt.
Max VRAM Verbrauch 3249MB, VRM 1+2 waren max auf 75 und 61°C.
Max Verbrauch 189W und max VDDC 1,117V, AVG knapp über 1V.

Im Idle jetzt 36-37°C GPU Temp.
20% Fanspeed, VRM TEMP 29 und 31°C grad.

Immerhin habe ich mal die BF4 Kampagne auf leicht durchgespielt 
Garnet mal so schlecht das ganze.


----------



## Schmenki (6. März 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie weit mein AC3 runter geht aber im IDLE läuft der auf 1000rpm und ist nicht zu hören aus dem Gehäuse.
Temps = 31° GPU
VRM1 = 29°
VRM2 = 27°
Ich glaube Zimmertemperatur war 23°

Auf wie viele Umdrehungen laufen die Lüfter deiner Karte @Duvar bei 42%?


----------



## denyo62 (6. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie weit mein AC3 runter geht aber im IDLE läuft der auf 1000rpm und ist nicht zu hören aus dem Gehäuse. Temps = 31° GPU VRM1 = 29° VRM2 = 27° Ich glaube Zimmertemperatur war 23°



und wie siehts unter last aus mit den temps ?


----------



## Schmenki (6. März 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> und wie siehts unter last aus mit den temps ?


 
Kommt immer auf die + Voltage drauf an.
Ich lasse die Karte gerade mit +100mV laufen bei 1100/1500 und ich meine so um die 60° pändelt sich die GPU. VRM1 um die ~70° glaube ich.
Kann ich aber gerade nicht zu 100% sagen und müsste ich nochmal testen 

Edit: Bei 55° geht der AC3 Lüfter dann langsam auf 100% und läuft mit ~2100rpm und ist zu hören aber nicht störend.


----------



## joker47 (6. März 2014)

Also hab eben nochmal BF4 probiert. Multiplayer 64 Mann, Sturm auf Paracel. Alles so hoch wie es geht, allerdings die Auflösung bei nur 1240. Neuer Monitor kommt bald  
Da lag die Gpu Temp die ganze Zeit zwischen 70 und 74. Fanspeed auf 30 gefixt. Ich denke das ist doch ganz okay!? Dann ist das mit der höheren Idletemp (ca 43Grad) ja auch egal.


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. März 2014)

Die Temperatur passt.


----------



## Schmenki (6. März 2014)

joker47 schrieb:


> Also hab eben nochmal BF4 probiert. Multiplayer 64 Mann, Sturm auf Paracel. Alles so hoch wie es geht, allerdings die Auflösung bei nur 1240. Neuer Monitor kommt bald
> Da lag die Gpu Temp die ganze Zeit zwischen 70 und 74. Fanspeed auf 30 gefixt. Ich denke das ist doch ganz okay!? Dann ist das mit der höheren Idletemp (ca 43Grad) ja auch egal.


 
Ich glaube bei 1080p wird da aber noch ganz schön die Temp nach oben gehen


----------



## denyo62 (6. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf die + Voltage drauf an. Ich lasse die Karte gerade mit +100mV laufen bei 1100/1500 und ich meine so um die 60° pändelt sich die GPU. VRM1 um die ~70° glaube ich. Kann ich aber gerade nicht zu 100% sagen und müsste ich nochmal testen   Edit: Bei 55° geht der AC3 Lüfter dann langsam auf 100% und läuft mit ~2100rpm und ist zu hören aber nicht störend.



hmm okk ... ich bin ma gespannt wies mit dem AC xtreme iv sein wird ... sobald der verfügbar ist werd ich den wohl haben


----------



## joker47 (6. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei 1080p wird da aber noch ganz schön die Temp nach oben gehen


ja kann gut sein....muss ich dann mal schauen. Hoffe aber das es nicht viel sein wird. Weil auch so läuft ja die Karte eigentlich mit dem höchsten Takt!? Oder wird die Karte in einer höheren Auflösung nochmal anderweitig belasted so das die Temp wieder steigen könnte?


----------



## LaMort (6. März 2014)

Auch wenn ich mich unverschämter Weise wiederhole, würde ich mich freuen, wenn hier andere ihre Temperaturen mit BF4 bei aktivierter Skalierung posten.


----------



## Schmenki (6. März 2014)

LaMort schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich unverschämter Weise wiederhole, würde ich mich freuen, wenn hier andere ihre Temperaturen mit BF4 bei aktivierter Skalierung posten.


 
Was meinst du mit aktivierter Skalierung?
Welche Detailstufe und Mantle oder DirectX?


----------



## LaMort (6. März 2014)

Ah sorry, war vor ein paar Seiten ausführlicher. 
DirectX oder Mantle dürfte in dem Fall egal sein. Ich komm mit Max (bzw. Ultra) Settings und 125% Auflösungsskalierung (also de facto 2400x1350) Lüfter bei ~35% auf 80°. Das ist zwar nicht viel, erst recht nicht für eine R9 290, aber doch ein höherer Wert als ihn andere sonst posten.


----------



## Schmenki (6. März 2014)

Und auf welcher Karte mit wie viel Mann?
Oder Einzelkampagne?

Edit: Oder sag mir kurz auf welcher Seite


----------



## LaMort (6. März 2014)

Das schenkt sich nichts. Im SP bleibt sie vielleicht 2° kühler. Aber im MP bei 48-64 Mann bei offenem Gelände (also alles außer Metro oder Spint) kommt sie immer auf 80° und bleibt da. Zum Ärgern dürften Shanghai(Reflektionen) oder Firestorm(Flitterkram) ganz gut sein.


----------



## joker47 (6. März 2014)

Macht es denn viel Unterschied bei der Temp ob jetzt zb 1240 oder full HD. Weil die Karte taktet ja trotzdem fast durchgängig mit 1000/1300 MHz. Auch in der kleinen Auflösung.


----------



## Schmenki (6. März 2014)

joker47 schrieb:


> Macht es denn viel Unterschied bei der Temp ob jetzt zb 1240 oder full HD. Weil die Karte taktet ja trotzdem fast durchgängig mit 1000/1300 MHz. Auch in der kleinen Auflösung.


 
Doch das ist möglich. 
Man sieht das ja schon alleine wenn man z.B. Heaven Benchmark laufen lässt oder Furemark.
Dort läuft die Karte auch auf 100% aber Furemark erreicht Temps die in keinem herkömmlichen Spiel erreicht werden.


----------



## joker47 (6. März 2014)

Gut dann muss ich wohl abwarten bis ich meinen neuen Monitor hab. Jedoch macht mich die hohe Idle Temp bei mir etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Lugior (6. März 2014)

Hab jetzt meine XFX R9 290 Core Edition bekommen. Bin mit 3Dmark und FurMark am rumtesten, selbst bei meinem Alten Q6600 auf einem Abit IP35P bringt die einen ordentliches + an Leistung im gegensatz zur alten GTX260.
Ich habe mit MSI Afterburner das Power Limit auf +25% gesetzt, aber die Karte übertaktet sich garnicht. Mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Lugior (6. März 2014)

Ich habe auch gerade festgestellt das wenn ich nicht die selbst erstellte Lüfterkurve aus dem MSI Afterburner nehme bleibt die Karte bis 90° Grad bei nur 30% Lüfterspeed. Danach fing sie an langsam zu steigern, ich wollte die Temperatur aber nicht höher treiben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. März 2014)

Lugior schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meine XFX R9 290 Core Edition bekommen. Bin mit 3Dmark und FurMark am rumtesten, selbst bei meinem Alten Q6600 auf einem Abit IP35P bringt die einen ordentliches + an Leistung im gegensatz zur alten GTX260.
> Ich habe mit MSI Afterburner das Power Limit auf +25% gesetzt, aber die Karte übertaktet sich garnicht. Mach ich was falsch?



Du musst ja auch einen takt im AB eingeben  nur PL erhöhen reicht nicht


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. März 2014)

Weiß jemand schon wie man das Bios bearbeiten kann?
Gibts schon ein Tool?


----------



## Schmenki (7. März 2014)

Derzeit gibt es noch kein Tool um die BIOS zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Muhr (7. März 2014)

So, heute meine Sapphire 290 bekommen und teste sie gerade. Spulenfiepen  ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Nur beim ersten mal als ich 3d Mark  angeschmissen hab, da hats etwas gepfiffen/gekreischt wenn ich mit dem Ohr ganz nah ans Gehäuse ranging^^ Eben bei Guild Wars 2 konnt ich kein  pfeifen hören  Und die FPS waren bei GW2 bei 30-60(aber durchschnittlich wohl bei 50) bei 2560*1440p und alles auf Ultra

Das einzige was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist,  ist dass im Desktopmodus die Grafikkarte 43-44° Warm wird. An der  Auflösung 2560*1440 kanns doch nicht liegen oder doch?^^ Also nichts mit  31-36° laut den ganzen Reviews.


----------



## Schmenki (7. März 2014)

Muhr schrieb:


> So, heute meine Sapphire 290 bekommen und teste sie gerade. Spulenfiepen  ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Nur beim ersten mal als ich 3d Mark  angeschmissen hab, da hats etwas gepfiffen/gekreischt wenn ich mit dem Ohr ganz nah ans Gehäuse ranging^^ Eben bei Guild Wars 2 konnt ich kein  pfeifen hören  Und die FPS waren bei GW2 bei 30-60(aber durchschnittlich wohl bei 50) bei 2560*1440p und alles auf Ultra
> 
> Das einzige was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist,  ist dass im Desktopmodus die Grafikkarte 43-44° Warm wird. An der  Auflösung 2560*1440 kanns doch nicht liegen oder doch?^^ Also nichts mit  31-36° laut den ganzen Reviews.


 
Taktet deine Karte denn runter auf dem Desktop? Hört sich an als ob die nicht runtertaktet.
Prüf das mal mit GPU-Z


----------



## Lugior (7. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du musst ja auch einen takt im AB eingeben  nur PL erhöhen reicht nicht



Ah jetzt hab ich das kapiert, ich dachte die 947MHz wären der Grundtakt von dem erhöht wird. Danke

Das bei mir 3DMark11 abstürzt, Furmark und MSI Kombustor aber 20min ohne Probleme laufen liegt wohl ehr an der Software, oder?
Ich versuch nochmal mehr durchläufe zu machen, aber der 11er hat in 2 Versuchen keinen komplett geschafft. Der PC friert irgendwann ein.
Der 06er klappt, Vantage stürzt mit einem Error im Cache ab, der PC läuft aber weiter....

Was mich jetzt noch wundert ist das Lüftersetup. Bis 95° Grad kommt die Karte, dabei dreht der Lüfter mit maximal 50%.
Der Takt geht bis auf 780MHz runter. Mit meiner Kurve wo bei 90° Grad 100% sind läuft die Karte mit 840Mhz bei 77° und 73% Lüfterspeed.
Die 77° hält sie dann stabil im Furmark.


----------



## Muhr (7. März 2014)

Nach was genau soll ich denn ausschau halten?^^
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/03/07/cg8.png
Also das einzige was ich hier merke ist dass mein GPU Core Clock hin und her springt. Von 1000 bis 300. Bin seit 5min aus Diablo3 raus


----------



## Lugior (7. März 2014)

Das sollte eigentlich nicht sein, meine ist auf dem Desktop bei 300-325MHz.
Durch die 1000MHz wird sie auch so warm, ich habe nur 38° bei meiner 290.


----------



## joker47 (7. März 2014)

@ MUHR
Bei mir hat sie ganz genau die gleiche Temperatur im Desktopmodus, war auch schon verwundert. Meine Auflösung liegt sogar nur bei 1240. Aber morgen kommt mein neuer Full HD Monitor dann kann ich mal bescheidgeben ob sich die Temp dadurch auch verändert.

Und mein Memory Clock springt im Desktop betrieb dann von 150MHz auf 1300Mhz.


----------



## Muhr (7. März 2014)

Also mein GPU Memory Clock wechselt jetzt auch ständig zwischen 150 und 1300 o.O Die GPU Core Clock ist jetzt unter 500 aber ~400 Temperatur ist jetzt auf 40° gesunken

Edit: Hat das evtl was mit dem surfen im Netz zu tun? Hab jetzt den IE(jaja, ich benutz den nur um n24 Stream mir anzuschauen^^) geschlossen und der Memory Clock hat dann angefangen zwischen 1300 und 150mhz zu springen. Davor wars auf 1300mhz und der GPU Core Clock sprang die ganze Zeit zwischen 1000 und 300mhz
Benutz jetzt den Firefox zum surfen und es ist bei 150mhz, aber Memory Clock springt trotzdem ab und zu zu 1300... Die Temperatur ist jetzt bei ~38°


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

Muhr schrieb:


> Also mein GPU Memory Clock wechselt jetzt auch ständig zwischen 150 und 1300 o.O Die GPU Core Clock ist jetzt unter 500 aber ~400 Temperatur ist jetzt auf 40° gesunken


 
Ja ich glaube 400 ist 2D Betrieb und Memory Taktet navh bedarf immer hoch und runter. Bei 2 bildschirmen taktet er garnicht mehr runter


----------



## Muhr (7. März 2014)

Okay, also ich glaub das liegt wohl an den Browsern, dass die Memory Clock und vor allem die Core Clock hin und her springen
So siehts bei mir nämlich aus wenn ich alle Browser ausschalte http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/03/07/hcg.png
Und sobald man nen Stream an macht, dann gehts ab^^


----------



## hammelgammler (7. März 2014)

So hab jetzt die R9 290X mit Accelero Hybrid. 
Die beiden Noctua F12 laufen sehr Silent, so laut ungefähr wie ein beQuiet Silent Wings @ 12V. Den kleinen Lüfter der die Speicher kühlt hab ich auf 50% gefixed, ist wirklich kaum zu hören. 

GPU max 52°C
VRM1 max 64°C
VRM2 max 57°C

Die Temps sind unübertaktet, alles stock clocks und voltage. 
Sind die Temps okay nach na halben Stunde Heaven, oder sind die zu hoch dafür das ein Accelero Hybrid drauf sitzt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> So hab jetzt die R9 290X mit Accelero Hybrid.
> Die beiden Noctua F12 laufen sehr Silent, so laut ungefähr wie ein beQuiet Silent Wings @ 12V. Den kleinen Lüfter der die Speicher kühlt hab ich auf 50% gefixed, ist wirklich kaum zu hören.
> 
> GPU max 52°C
> ...


 
Oh da bin ich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht. Hätte mehr erwartet.

Wollte mir auch erst einen Hybrid zulegen.


----------



## -zEr0- (7. März 2014)

meine 290x PCS+ ging heute auch wieder zurück. Für annähernd das gleiche Geld, ist die Lightning weitaus attraktiver vorallem bezüglich Spawa Kühlung, Lüfter und deren separate Ansteuerung...

Ich will die 290x PCS+ als Produkt auch nicht schlecht reden, manchmal sind es andere Beweggründe, warum so eine Karte zurück geht. Kundenbetreuung/Unterstützung ist mindestens genauso wichtig wie das Produkt selbst. Die Powercolor Homepage bat mir nicht viele Möglichkeiten, es wurden lediglich veraltete Treiber dort angeboten. Die Karte mag nach Anpassen von Spannung, Powerlimit, Lüfterkurve, Bios etc pp ein gutes Produkt sein, sprich leise und leistungsfähig, ich persönlich möchte mich jedoch in dem Preissegment mit solchen Dingen gar nicht auseinandersetzen müssen. Ich erwarte, dass das Produkt nach Einbau direkt einwandfrei und ohne Probleme läuft. Punkt.

Genau das war aber nicht der Fall, denn ab Werk ist die Karte aufgrund von Spannungserhöhung laut, weil sowohl GPU als auch Spannungswandler heiss werden. Wie gesagt man kann das fixen mit den richtigen Tools, das sollte aber nicht Aufgabe des Kunden sein. (ganz nebenbei ist das Power Up Tool von Powercolor eher besch... eiden)

Wie gesagt, soll mein Post keinesfalls das Produkt schlecht machen. Im Gegenteil, ich empfand die Verarbeitungsqualität als sehr hochwertig. Die Karte machte von vorne bis hinten einen absolut hervorragenden Eindruck. Keine Spuren von irgendwelchem Heisskleber oder sowas, wie man es auf Bildern von frühen Exemplaren meist sieht.

Kurzum würde es mich freuen, wenn Powercolor diesen Post als konstruktive, aber keinesfalls destruktive Kritik, aufnimmt und in Sachen Support etwas mehr zulegt. Für alle anderen User, die überlegen sich eine PCS+ zu kaufen und dabei das manuelle Anpassen zB von Spannung, Lüfterkurve etc. nicht scheuen, die bekommen mit der PCS+ ein durchaus sehr gutes Produkt.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (7. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> So hab jetzt die R9 290X mit Accelero Hybrid.
> Die beiden Noctua F12 laufen sehr Silent, so laut ungefähr wie ein beQuiet Silent Wings @ 12V. Den kleinen Lüfter der die Speicher kühlt hab ich auf 50% gefixed, ist wirklich kaum zu hören.
> 
> GPU max 52°C
> ...


 
Hast du den Hybrid II oder Hybrid I? Ich denke Hybrid I, wenn da ein Lüfter auf der Graka ist (für Speicher). Der Hybrid II hat, soweit ich weiß, keinen.


Vielleicht erreicht der Hybrid II ja mehr. 

Kurze OT Frage: Wenn man eine Grafikkarte zurückschickt, innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen, dann ohne Angabe eines Grunds und ohne dass man ein Ersatz-Gerät erhält(also Geld zurück)?


----------



## denyo62 (7. März 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Hast du den Hybrid II oder Hybrid I? Ich denke Hybrid I, wenn da ein Lüfter auf der Graka ist (für Speicher). Der Hybrid II hat, soweit ich weiß, keinen.  Vielleicht erreicht der Hybrid II ja mehr.   Kurze OT Frage: Wenn man eine Grafikkarte zurückschickt, innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen, dann ohne Angabe eines Grunds und ohne dass man ein Ersatz-Gerät erhält(also Geld zurück)?



korrekt .. du bekommst wahrscheinlich erst ne Gutschrift .. die kannst du dir aber auszahlen lassen


----------



## JohnnyXVI (7. März 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> korrekt .. du bekommst wahrscheinlich erst ne Gutschrift .. die kannst du dir aber auszahlen lassen


 Omg. Ist das Bekloppt, sorry, aber da kann ja jeder sich mal ne titan kaufen und die dann einfach wieder nach 2 tagen zurückschicken, weil sie nicht gut genug ist.  Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
Oder am besten: Obwohl man gar keinen PC hat, einfach mal 5 grafikkarten kaufen, ohne grund. 


Naja zurück zum Thema:
Ist der Hybrid II deutlich besser als Hybrid I? 

Lohnen würden sich scheinbar beide, denn um die 50-55°C GPU Temperatur ist ja doch was feines.


----------



## Gummert (7. März 2014)

-zEr0- schrieb:


> meine 290x PCS+ ging heute auch wieder zurück. Für annähernd das gleiche Geld, ist die Lightning weitaus attraktiver vorallem bezüglich Spawa Kühlung, Lüfter und deren separate Ansteuerung...
> .


 

Kann ich dir nur volle Zustimmung geben. 
Selbe Erfahrung seit 5850 machen müssen. 

Klebe nun an Sapphire und MSI. 
Im 290x Fall hat MSI die bessere Arbeit gemacht, da Triple-Slot Kühler. Sowas gehört da einfach drauf.


----------



## denyo62 (7. März 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Omg. Ist das Bekloppt, sorry, aber da kann ja jeder sich mal ne titan kaufen und die dann einfach wieder nach 2 tagen zurückschicken, weil sie nicht gut genug ist.  Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Oder am besten: Obwohl man gar keinen PC hat, einfach mal 5 grafikkarten kaufen, ohne grund.



Joa im grunde könnte man das machen .. sinn der Sache ist es aber eig nur, den Nachteil des Online kaufes, die Ware vorher nicht sehen zu können, auszugleichen. 

btw gab es bei den 290er ja genug leute die mehrere bestellt haben um alle zu prüfen und nur die, in ihren augen beste , zu behalten


----------



## hammelgammler (7. März 2014)

Der Lüfter auf dem Hybrid ist mir gerade kaputt gegangen. Der war schon sehr lose als ich ihn bekommen habe vom Verkäufer, und ist immer gegen geklappert. 
Lässt sich bei Kleinanzeigen da jetzt irgendwas machen? 
Die passivkühler auf dem vrm 1 sind außerdem sehr unsauber drauf gemacht worden, wärmeleitkleber darauf dann wärmeleitpads und darauf dann der passivkühler, würde man die irgendwie ab bekommen, also komplett rückstandslos den Kleber entfernen, sodass man neue passivkühler drauf bekommt? 

Er würde mir einen neuen Hybrid als Ersatz geben, die Graka allerdings nicht wieder zurück nehmen. Dementsprechend muss ich jetzt das beste aus der Situation machen. Die Graka Ansich ist ja sehr gut, war problemlos mit +100mV auf 1200MHz Chiptakt. 
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen zu tun?


----------



## Schmenki (7. März 2014)

Ich glaube bei Kleinanzeigen kannst du gar nichts machen. Sei froh das er dir als Ersatz etwas gibt 
Also selbst Hand anlegen.

Hatte auch die Bausteine verklebt. Wenn man die kühlkörper dreht kriegt man die gut ab.


----------



## Gummert (7. März 2014)

MSI Radeon R9-290X Lightning review - Introduction

Sehr ausführlicher Test. Testet sogar DX vs. DX bei BF4... und Wärmebildkamera, wie sich das gehört


----------



## hammelgammler (7. März 2014)

Also denkst du, ich kriege den kompletten Wärmeleitkleber rückstandslos ab, und kann dann neue passivkühler draufmachen? 
Ein wenig stört mich ja schon die erhöhte Temperatur von den VRM 1 unter Last, zwar immernoch unter 100°C, aber wenn man das komplett ab bekommt wäre das super. 

Kann mir jemand empfehlen, welche passivkühler für die R9 290X am besten geeignet sind?


----------



## Schmenki (7. März 2014)

Am besten ist die Referenz platte zu benutzen ansonsten von alpenföhn die vrm kühler.


----------



## hammelgammler (7. März 2014)

Ach echt? Einfach die Referenzplatte mit dem Hybrid verwenden? 
Danke für den Tipp, sobald ich den Ersatzkühler erhalten habe werde ich mich mal dran setzen, und versuchen irgendwie die passivkühler abzubekommen...

Hat jemand einen link zu den Alpenföhn Kühlern? Ich finde die irgendwie nicht...


----------



## murkskopf (7. März 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Omg. Ist das Bekloppt, sorry, aber da kann ja jeder sich mal ne titan kaufen und die dann einfach wieder nach 2 tagen zurückschicken, weil sie nicht gut genug ist.  Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
> Oder am besten: Obwohl man gar keinen PC hat, einfach mal 5 grafikkarten kaufen, ohne grund.


 
Sinn dahinter ist das generell bei Onlinegeschäften keine möglich vorhanden ist, die Ware vorher zu begutachten. Bei Sachen wie Kleidung oder Schuhe kann man diese im Internet nicht anprobieren, also muss man eine Möglichkeit haben diese anzuprobieren da Schuhe z.B. immer unterschiedlich Ausfallen. 
Bei Hardware ist das etwas anders, aber auch noch relevant. Z.B. könnten auf der Händlerwebseite ungenaue Angaben bezüglich der Größe einer Grafikkarte stehen: Soll man dann auf der Grafikkarte sitzenbleiben?

Nein, man kann sich nicht einfach so 5 Titans bestellen und diese zurückschicken, denn jeder Onlinehändler hat das Recht zu entscheiden ob er mit dir handelt oder nicht. Zum einen sagen viele Händler das man im High-End-Bereich als Einzelkunde pro Bestellung nur begrenzte Stückzahlen kaufen kann. Außerdem kann der Händler nach (häufigen) Zurückschicken der Ware dich einfach für seinen Shop sperren.


----------



## X6Sixcore (7. März 2014)

Als (Auf-)Kleberentferner kann ich nur Isopropanol bzw. 2-Propanol empfehlen.

Mit nem Wattepad auf den Kleberrest einweichen und dann abwischen.

Macht porentief rein und entfettet erstklassig. Reste verflüchtigen sich quasi umgehend.

Nur so kriege ich in der Firma in öliger Umgebung meine Prüfplaketten zum Kleben...

Bekommst Du bei Amazon oder in der lokalen Apotheke.

Und: Immer schön kühl und von Zündquellen fernhalten - ist Leichtentzündlich. Den Raum außerdem gut lüften, macht so'n bisschen High, aber nur für einen Moment.
Achja: Reizend ist das Zeug auch.

Alternativ frag' Mutti mal nach Nagellackentferner.

Edit: Du musst die Kühler noch ab bekommen? Sei da bloß vorsichtig, der Wärmeleitkleber klebt echt wie Teufel. Nicht, dass Du die ganzen Chips mit runterreißt!


----------



## Gummert (7. März 2014)

Drehende Bewegungen mit sachten heben, machste nix falsch mit ^^


----------



## hammelgammler (7. März 2014)

Ich denke, ich werde vorher die stelle ziemlich stark mit einem Föhn erhitzen, oder hat sich die Tiefkühltruhe-Methode als besser herausgestellt?


----------



## Gummert (7. März 2014)

Hin und her drehen und bissle dran ziehen irgendwann gibt das Zeug nach und ab isses...föhn bringt dir nix außer Stromverbrauch


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. März 2014)

N'Abend

Ich habe grade auf Geizhals gesehen, dass die R9 290 PCS+ nur 38mm hoch ist, stimmt das? Könnte vllt mal ein Besitzer nachmessen?


----------



## Gummert (7. März 2014)

Ja, stimmt ^^ 

266,65 x 38x 111,2 mm (B x H x T)


Google sei dank: 

Korrekt sind: 290,50x 38x 111x20mm


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. März 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt ^^
> 
> 266,65 x 38x 111,2 mm (B x H x T)


 
Schön abgelesen ^^ alleine die 266mm länge stimmen nicht.


----------



## Gummert (7. März 2014)

So isses Offiziell von Powercolor angegeben... 

Natürlich abgelesen, warum auch nicht, eierbär.

http://www.powercolor.com/de/products_features.asp?id=522#Specification


Hab jetzt hier auf PCG selbst gesucht, weil du ja kein bock hast. 

Korrekte Maße sind: 290,50x 38x 111x20mm

Da haste Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-pcgh-testlabor-angekommen-7.html#post6154935


P.S

Hast aber um Höhe gefragt... und beschwerst dich bei der Länge  .... solch Probleme hätte ich gern *g*


----------



## hammelgammler (7. März 2014)

Die passiven VRM Kühler von Alpenföhn lassen sich nirgens mehr kaufen...
Hat vielleicht jemand noch andere Vorschläge für empfehlenswerte VRM Kühler?

Edit: Hätte eventuell noch jemand Vorschläge wie ich die VRM Kühler anbringen soll? Der Kleber ist ja nicht soo geil, weil man den ja sehr schlecht wieder ab bekommt, habe jetzt darüber nachgedacht z.b. ein Wärmeleitpad von Phobya zu nehmen (Phobya Wärmeleitpad XT 7 W/m-K), wobei ich mich frage, ob es noch bessere Pads gibt, und was hat es mit der dicke zu tun? Es würde es in 0,5mm, 1mm und 1,5mm dicke geben, welche dicke wäre am besten für die VRMs?
Danke.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. März 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> So isses Offiziell von Powercolor angegeben...
> 
> Natürlich abgelesen, warum auch nicht, eierbär.
> 
> ...


 
Na endlich  wundert mich aber, dass die flacher ist als die DCII


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Die passiven VRM Kühler von Alpenföhn lassen sich nirgens mehr kaufen...
> Hat vielleicht jemand noch andere Vorschläge für empfehlenswerte VRM Kühler?
> 
> Edit: Hätte eventuell noch jemand Vorschläge wie ich die VRM Kühler anbringen soll? Der Kleber ist ja nicht soo geil, weil man den ja sehr schlecht wieder ab bekommt, habe jetzt darüber nachgedacht z.b. ein Wärmeleitpad von Phobya zu nehmen (Phobya Wärmeleitpad XT 7 W/m-K), wobei ich mich frage, ob es noch bessere Pads gibt, und was hat es mit der dicke zu tun? Es würde es in 0,5mm, 1mm und 1,5mm dicke geben, welche dicke wäre am besten für die VRMs?
> Danke.


 
1mm ist eigentlich am besten.


----------



## Gummert (7. März 2014)

Etwas ja... wobei Höhe bei Single-GPU doch relativ " wurscht " sind... da spielt eher die Länge die tragende Rolle. 
Wer solche Boliden in CF fahren will benötigt ohnehin ein Board mit mindestens 4x PCI-E Steckplätzen vom Platz, je nach Aufbringung dieser.


----------



## Muhr (8. März 2014)

Kann man die Grafikkarte(Sapphire 290) oder Firefox so einstellen, dass die GPU Memory Clock und der Core Clock nicht ständig auf max(1300 und 1000mhz) sind beim surfen?  Hab zwar bei Firefox die Hardware-Beschleunigung deaktiviert, aber hat garnichts gebracht. Die Grafikkarte läuft bei 49° wenn ich am surfen bin -.-


----------



## Gummert (8. März 2014)

Kollege hat Energieoptionen auf " Sparen " @Windows fixiert. Da taktet nix hoch, selbst wenn ein Game gestartet wird, musste dann nur jedesmal wieder auf Ausbalanciert oder Höchstleistung umstellen.
Dat sollte helfen ^^


----------



## Darkness99 (8. März 2014)

Hat hier vielleicht schon wer Erfahrung mit der MSI 290X Gaming gemacht?
Mfg Darkness


----------



## JohnnyXVI (8. März 2014)

Erfahrung nicht direkt, aber Testergebnisse sprechen für sich:
Lautstärke und Lüfterkurven - AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der lang erwarteten Board-Partner-Karten (Update)

Kühl und leise... Sogar auf Niveau der TriX... komisch, wurde hier ja kaum erwähnt.


Gibts eigentlich schon neues bezüglich der MSI R9 290X Lightning? Interessant wäre ja eine Ohne-X-Version.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. März 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Interessant wäre ja eine Ohne-X-Version.


 
Da wied keine kommen.


----------



## hammelgammler (9. März 2014)

Kann mir jemand einen Riesen gefallen tun? 
Ich brauche jemanden, der einen Accelero Hybrid besitzt der eine Kleinigkeit für mich testen könnte... Wäre wirklich sehr nett. 
Wenn man den Mini PWM Stecker nicht mit der Graka verbindet, alles andere aber schon, läuft dann der kleine Lüfter der auf dem Hybrid drauf sitzt? 
Habe das Problem das meiner nicht mehr funktionieren will, ich schließe gerade Fehlerquellen aus... 
Das wäre wirklich sehr geil wenn das jemand testen könnte oder weiß...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Riesen gefallen tun?
> Ich brauche jemanden, der einen Accelero Hybrid besitzt der eine Kleinigkeit für mich testen könnte... Wäre wirklich sehr nett.
> Wenn man den Mini PWM Stecker nicht mit der Graka verbindet, alles andere aber schon, läuft dann der kleine Lüfter der auf dem Hybrid drauf sitzt?
> Habe das Problem das meiner nicht mehr funktionieren will, ich schließe gerade Fehlerquellen aus...
> Das wäre wirklich sehr geil wenn das jemand testen könnte oder weiß...



Ohne das Ding zu besitzen würde ich sagen, dass der dann eben ungeregelt volle Pulle läuft. Oder nicht?


----------



## Ceon026 (9. März 2014)

Ist das normal das wenn ich im Internet surfe oder mich im IDLE befinde das der GPU Core Clock auf 1000MHz läuft sowie Memory Cock auf 1300 MHz? 
Meist läuft der Memory Clock nach dem zoggen weiter auf 1300 MHz.


----------



## Lugior (9. März 2014)

Schau mal 2-3 Seiten zurück, da wurde genau das Thema mit zu hohem Ilde besprochen.


----------



## hammelgammler (9. März 2014)

Ich glaube echt der Lüfter ist einfach irgendwie kaputt... Hab jetzt alles versucht was so geht... 
Könnte man den Lüfter einzeln kaufen oder direkt die ganze Front-Plastik inkl Lüfter? Die Pumpe funktioniert ja einwandfrei... 
Ich weiß einfach nicht ob man das irgendwie wieder heile bekommt, oder ob ich mir einfach für 45€ nen neuen Hybrid kaufen soll... 
Wie kann der Lüfter überhaupt kappt gehen???


----------



## Shmendrick (9. März 2014)

@hammelgammler also ich lehn mich mal ausm Fenster und bin böse^^,warum nicht nen Accelero Mono Plus und nen be Quiet Silent Wing und du kühlst auch genug fürs gleiche Geld,Die hybrid is für mich nix ganzes und nix halbes.

Wenn der Lüfter nicht mehr funzt werden auch die Vrm´s nicht mehr richtig gekühlt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> @hammelgammler also ich lehn mich mal ausm Fenster und bin böse^^,warum nicht nen Accelero Mono Plus und nen be Quiet Silent Wing und du kühlst auch genug fürs gleiche Geld,Die hybrid is für mich nix ganzes und nix halbes.
> 
> Wenn der Lüfter nicht mehr funzt werden auch die Vrm´s nicht mehr richtig gekühlt.


 
Ein Monoplus für Hawaii?


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2014)

Schade, die Rufe nach drei Slots wurden bei der Asus Matrix nicht erhört, jetzt kommt anscheinend eine Abart des Poseidonkühlers auf die 290X Matrix.


----------



## Schmenki (9. März 2014)

Nabend zusammen,

habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee?

Mein OC läuft stabil aber irgendwie spinnt mein MSI oder meine Karte.
Nach ein paar Stunden oder irgend einem Ereignis wird die Spannungserhöhung von MSI Afterburner zurück gesetzt.
Die OC Einstellungen bleiben bestehen aber nur die Spannung von der Karte wird zurück gesetzt.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## IDempiree (9. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand erste Hand Erfahrungen teilen was das Crossfire mit 2 x r9 290 angeht, viellicht sogar die Tri-X OC im speziellen? Habe bis dato noch keine Erfahrung mit Crossfire, nur mit SLI und da habe ich nie wirklich Microruckler etc. gehabt. Lief soweit immer alles 1A.

Also wenn jemand zwei r9 290 im crossfire hat wäre es super wenn er ein wenig zum Zocken im Allgemeinen und dem Feeling mit Crossfire erzählen könnte.


----------



## Shooot3r (9. März 2014)

Welchen zusatzkühler würdet ihr mir für 290X referenz empfehlen? Montage sollte recht einfach sein.

mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

Peter 2, ACX IV, MK26


----------



## Shooot3r (9. März 2014)

sind bei dem AC auch alle kühlkörper für die spannungswandler und ram bausteine mit dabei


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

Nein. Die meisten haben ihn nur gekauft, weil gleich Lüfter bei sind die man beim Peter2 und mk26 extea kaufen muss, was sich aber lohnt


----------



## Shooot3r (9. März 2014)

also wäre der peter die bessere wahl?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Schade, die Rufe nach drei Slots wurden bei der Asus Matrix nicht erhört, jetzt kommt anscheinend eine Abart des Poseidonkühlers auf die 290X Matrix.


 
3 Slots wäre mMn auch konsequenter gewesen. Aber mal sehen, was die Tests zeigen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> also wäre der peter die bessere wahl?


 
Finde ich schon. Noch zwei NB Black Silent Pro dazu und schon läuft das


----------



## JohnnyXVI (9. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Finde ich schon. Noch zwei NB Black Silent Pro dazu und schon läuft das


 
Die Black Silent Pro werden echt oft empfohlen für Radiatoren & Co. - warum eigentlich? - ist es nicht egal, hauptsache leise und kühl? Denn dass sind ja viele Lüfter.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Die Black Silent Pro werden echt oft empfohlen für Radiatoren & Co. - warum eigentlich? - ist es nicht egal, hauptsache leise und kühl? Denn dass sind ja viele Lüfter.


 
Wegen dem Lüftdruck den sie aufbauen heißt es. Da ist wichtig. die eloops sind zb nicht so gut für radiatoren, da diese ein unangenehmes geräusch bei ziehen durch einen radi entwickeln. hab ja eloops b12-2 und kann das nur bestätigen.

die black silnet sind billig und super gut


----------



## Shooot3r (9. März 2014)

brauch ich dann noch irgendeinen kleber oder so oder ist der mit dabei? habe nämlich angst davor, dass die klötze abfallen könnten. sind die echt so bombenfest durch den kleber?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> brauch ich dann noch irgendeinen kleber oder so oder ist der mit dabei? habe nämlich angst davor, dass die klötze abfallen könnten. sind die echt so bombenfest durch den kleber?


 
Bei peter 2 ist alles dabei. Sogar ein Adapter für 2 Lüfter auf die Grafikkartenlüfterbuchse.

Nimm dieses Angebot

Hier sind gute Lüfter gleich dabei


----------



## JohnnyXVI (9. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wegen dem Lüftdruck den sie aufbauen heißt es. Da ist wichtig. die eloops sind zb nicht so gut für radiatoren, da diese ein unangenehmes geräusch bei ziehen durch einen radi entwickeln. hab ja eloops b12-2 und kann das nur bestätigen.
> 
> die black silnet sind billig und super gut


 
Laut PCGH sind die aber relativ laut, im Vergleich zu Silent Wings.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Laut PCGH sind die aber relativ laut, im Vergleich zu Silent Wings.


 
Die Silentwings bringen es aber nicht so. Die Golf III haben ja einen massigen Luftumsatz 

Da halt so Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Schade, die Rufe nach drei Slots wurden bei der Asus Matrix nicht erhört, jetzt kommt anscheinend eine Abart des Poseidonkühlers auf die 290X Matrix.


 
Schaut aber gut aus, vor allem das PCB  auch wenn 3 Slot besser wäre 
Die Stromversorgung ist sicher gut


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Schaut aber gut aus, vor allem das PCB  auch wenn 3 Slot besser wäre
> Die Stromversorgung ist sicher gut


 
An sich eine Lightning irgendwie. Schade das EVGA keine 290X K|ngp|n bringt 

Ich würde aber eher zur lightning greiffen, da der Asus-Support ja nicht so dolle sein soll.


----------



## IDempiree (9. März 2014)

Leiser wäre wünschenswerter das stimmt aber einen guten Durchsatz haben die NB Black Silent Pro, habe ja bei mir im Gehäuse fünf Stück verbaut. Die PWM Version hat aber meiner Meinung nach ein zu starkes Steuerungsgeräusch, den hab ich am Kühler wieder gewechselt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Leiser wäre wünschenswerter das stimmt aber einen guten Durchsatz haben die NB Black Silent Pro, habe ja bei mir im Gehäuse fünf Stück verbaut. Die PWM Version hat aber meiner Meinung nach ein zu starkes Steuerungsgeräusch, den hab ich am Kühler wieder gewechselt.


 
naja sonst gibt es keine alternativen. Die silent wings bringn zu wenig luftdruck und die eloops machen unangenehme geräusche bei luftverwirbelung


----------



## X6Sixcore (9. März 2014)

Den Peter 2 gibt's bei Caseking ja auch mit den Alpenföhn Propellern - wie gut sind die denn eigentlich?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Den Peter 2 gibt's bei Caseking ja auch mit den Alpenföhn Propellern - wie gut sind die denn eigentlich?


 
Sehr gut. Aber etwas laut. Aber trotzdem brauchbar


----------



## janekdaus (9. März 2014)

Ja en Kumpel von mir hat den Peter mit den Lüftern von caseking 
Sind ziemlich gut


----------



## MaxRink (9. März 2014)

Ich hab im 2.Rechner auf ner 290 den Peter2 mit SW2. Von den VRMs noch unbedenklich (90° bei BF4).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Ich hab im 2.Rechner auf ner 290 den Peter2 mit SW2. Von den VRMs noch unbedenklich (90° bei BF4).


 
Da jst ein costum design besser und leiser.


----------



## MaxRink (9. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da jst ein costum design besser und leiser.


 
Chip bei ca 60 und Lüfter bei 9V.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Chip bei ca 60 und Lüfter bei 9V.


 
Ok. Das ist dann doch schon ganz gut 

9V? Wie das? Es gibt doch nur 12/7/5V Adapter


----------



## >aL3X< (10. März 2014)

Von welchem Hersteller sollte ich mir eine 290X holen?Würde die dann unter Wasser setzten. Soll keine vorgefertigte Karte mit Wasserkühler sein, bin nur unschlüssig obs Unterschiede in der Qualität der Karten gibt? Würde die dann auch gerne 'n bisschen oc 'en.
Tendiere ja zu MSI, nur rein vom Preis her gäbe es natürlich auch noch günstigere Varianten.


----------



## PolsKa (10. März 2014)

Brauchst dann ja eh eine im Ref design. Da sind die Karten alle gleich,da AMD sie produziert. Nimm eine wo der Hersteller Kulant bei der demontage des Kühlers ist wie zb MSI,Asus oder Powercolor.


----------



## joker47 (10. März 2014)

Hm hab leider seitdem ich meine R290 verbaut hab öfters Bluescreens. Meistens mit der meldung "stop: A0000001"
und einmal der hier "stop: 0x0000007e" in verbindung mit "atikmdag.sys"   usw usw. 
Ist das nur ein Treiberproblem oder ist die Karte evtl defekt?


----------



## IDempiree (10. März 2014)

Sapphire R9 290X Toxic Edition 8GB @ Cebit | KitGuru

so what! c.O


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (10. März 2014)

Hey Leute,

habe gestern meine Ersatz-290 pcs+ bekommen und habe massive Probleme mit der Karte. Ich schaffe es nur im safe Mode Win 7 zu booten, sonst ist nach dem Logo Schluss. Wenn ich nicht vorher im safe Mode gebootet habe, finden sich nach jedem Reboot massiv Artefakte (horizontale Punktreihen, die entlang einer imaginären vertikalen Linie abgesetzt sind) im Bios Post.
Was mich etwas stutzig macht ist, dass sich die Karte eigentlich nicht merken können sollte ob Win 7 im safe Mode gebootet wurde oder nicht (ich habe auch versucht den Strom ab zu stellen, gleiches Phänomen).
Ich habe leider kein alternatives System um die Karte zu testen, hat noch jemand eine Idee was hier noch schief laufen könnte? Sonst muss ich die Karte wohl einfach einschicken.

Danke im Vorraus für Ideen!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. März 2014)

Wie sieht denn der Rest vom System aus?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> habe gestern meine Ersatz-290 pcs+ bekommen und habe massive Probleme mit der Karte. Ich schaffe es nur im safe Mode Win 7 zu booten, sonst ist nach dem Logo Schluss. Wenn ich nicht vorher im safe Mode gebootet habe, finden sich nach jedem Reboot massiv Artefakte (horizontale Punktreihen, die entlang einer imaginären vertikalen Linie abgesetzt sind) im Bios Post.
> Was mich etwas stutzig macht ist, dass sich die Karte eigentlich nicht merken können sollte ob Win 7 im safe Mode gebootet wurde oder nicht (ich habe auch versucht den Strom ab zu stellen, gleiches Phänomen).
> ...


 
Darf man fragen bei welchem Händler?


----------



## PolsKa (10. März 2014)

joker47 schrieb:


> Hm hab leider seitdem ich meine R290 verbaut hab öfters Bluescreens. Meistens mit der meldung "stop: A0000001"
> und einmal der hier "stop: 0x0000007e" in verbindung mit "atikmdag.sys"   usw usw.
> Ist das nur ein Treiberproblem oder ist die Karte evtl defekt?


 
evt ist ja der Takt zu hoch,versuch mal mehr Spannung zu geben


----------



## IDempiree (10. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Darf man fragen bei welchem Händler?


 
vermutest du das er deine bekommen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> vermutest du das er deine bekommen?


 
Ja und ich seine  wäre ja ein "dummer Zufall"


----------



## joker47 (10. März 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> evt ist ja der Takt zu hoch,versuch mal mehr Spannung zu geben


Ist der Standarttakt von der Trixx und hab ein BeQuiet 550w Netzteil


----------



## PolsKa (10. März 2014)

joker47 schrieb:


> Ist der Standarttakt von der Trixx und hab ein BeQuiet 550w Netzteil


 
Gibt auch Karten die den Standardtakt nicht schaffen. Kommt der bluescreen bei jedem Spiel? wenn nein,würde ich auf ein Treiberproblem tippen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Gibt auch Karten die den Standardtakt nicht schaffen. Kommt der bluescreen bei jedem Spiel? wenn nein,würde ich auf ein Treiberproblem tippen


 
Es gibt Karten die sen ST nicht schaffen.

Ein BQ DP P10 550Watr reicht für Graka oc und cpu oc dicke


----------



## LaMort (10. März 2014)

Mich treiben ein bisschen die Temperaturen meiner Tri-X bei BF4 um. 
Die Karte kommt @max und 125% Scale (Downsampling) auf 80°-81°. Das ist zwar nicht bedenklich, aber doch deutlich mehr als andere so posten. In anderen Spielen und beim Benchen @1080p sind die Temperaturen in Ordnung, wobei weniger natürlich immer schön ist.

Meine Fragen:
Ich hab das aktuelle Sapphire Bios drauf. Andernorts heißt es häufig, das Review Sample Bios sei erstklassig. Welches ist das? Finde bei Techpowerup nichts dazu. 

Mein Shinobi ist üppig belüftet (Arctic F12 2x oben und 2x vorne, der Spectre hinten). Meiner CPU gehts auch wunderbar, die muss kämpfen um mit mildem OC auf 65° zu kommen. Evtl. kann ich der Graka mit der Belüftung ja was Gutes tun. Evtl, den Macho nicht nach hinten, sondern von unten (aus Richtung Graka) nach oben pusten lassen? Evtl den vorderen Gehäuselüfter oben rausnehmen, damit die gekühlte Luft von vorne nicht gleich oben rausgesaugt wird? Und wenns sein muß doch einen Lüfter unten?

Wieso reißt BF4 hier so aus? Klar, Downsampling geht ordentlich an die GPU-Nieren, aber der Unterschied ist zumindest für mich überraschend. Die Karte packt das ohne Probleme, mit V-Sync hab ich konstante 60fps ohne irgendwelche Einbrüche.
Würde hier evtl. ein niedrigeres Powe-Limit helfen?


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (10. März 2014)

Bei Mindfactory 
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich deine bekommen habe, GPU-Z hat mir 71,X% ASIC gezeigt (wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, hatte deine 69,X%).
Rest des Systems ist Biostar x58A, I7 920@ 3,8 GHz, 6 GB triple channel G.Skill Ram (OCZ rebrand)@ 1,45 GHz CL 7. Meine erste 290 pcs+ hat funktioniert (abgesehen vom leisen aber nervig hohem Spulenfiepen, ASIC war bei 81,X% wenn du wissen möchtest ob du meine bekommen hast), daher I denke schon dass der Fehler an der Graka liegt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory
> Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich deine bekommen habe, GPU-Z hat mir 71,X% ASIC gezeigt (wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe hatte deine 69,X%).
> Rest des Systems ist Biostar x58A, I7 920@ 3,8 GHz, 6 GB G.Skill Ram (OCZ rebrand)@ 1,45 GHz CL 7. Meine erste 290 pcs+ hat funktioniert (abgesehen vom Spulenfiepen), ASIC war bei 81,X%, denke schon dass es an der Graka liegt.


 
Ja meine hatte 68,9% 

Naja meine konntr keinen Lastbetrieb ab. Blieb aber kühl und ohne Spulenfiepen.


----------



## m1ch1 (10. März 2014)

@joker:
habe auch immer mal wieder den a0...01er Bluescreen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...n/323070-bluescreen-a0000001.html#post6229924
Kannst dir ja mal durchlesen.


----------



## MaxRink (10. März 2014)

Das ist ein Bug des Treibers. Im Vorfeld sollte die Poolauslastung stark nach oben gehen, der Arbeitsspeicher sollte sich zu knapp 95% füllen. Ist mittlerweile von AMD bestätigt, den genauen Thread im AMD-Forum hab ich gerade nicht parat.
Übrigends treten alle mir bekannten Fehler nur unter W8.1 auf, allerdings bei fast allen Treiberversionen (ich weis von 13.9, 13.12, 14.1 und 14.2)


----------



## m1ch1 (10. März 2014)

@MaxRink: Ok wenn dass so ist  
Dachte am anfang dass es am treiber liegt. nachdem es dann aber mit dem 13.12 (davor hatte ich den 14.2) nicht weg ging war ich etwas besorgt.
Schon schade dass sich ein fehler solange halten kann.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Schon schade dass sich ein fehler solange halten kann.


 
Der wird auch mal Museumsreif. So lange wie MD gerade für Abhilfe brauch ist ja abnormal


----------



## joker47 (10. März 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> @joker:
> habe auch immer mal wieder den a0...01er Bluescreen.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...n/323070-bluescreen-a0000001.html#post6229924
> Kannst dir ja mal durchlesen.


 
Ja Super danke... Ist genau wie bei mir auch bei youtube Videos oder gestern bei Streamcloud. Hab auch schon alle Treiber durch. Bin echt  überlegen ob ich die Karte nicht zurückschicke und mir die gtx780 von msi bestelle. Kostet zwar mehr und rennt evtl nicht ganz so gut wie die tri x in spielen; aber wenigstens hab ich dann solche doofen Probleme nicht. Bis Samstag kann ich sie noch zurückschicken


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2014)

joker47 schrieb:


> Ja Super danke... Ist genau wie bei mir auch bei youtube Videos oder gestern bei Streamcloud. Hab auch schon alle Treiber durch. Bin echt  überlegen ob ich die Karte nicht zurückschicke und mir die gtx780 von msi bestelle. Kostet zwar mehr und rennt evtl nicht ganz so gut wie die tri x in spielen; aber wenigstens hab ich dann solche doofen Probleme nicht. Bis Samstag kann ich sie noch zurückschicken


 
Mach das was du für richtig hälst  Die MSI 780 ist auch eine top karte


----------



## joker47 (10. März 2014)

Also ich will in kürze eh mein System noch aufrüsten, Mainboard cpu und 2 SSDs. Dann setze ich das ganze System eh neu auf und evtl hab ich dann dieses Problem nicht mehr, aber sicher sein kann ich mir da auch nicht. Und das geht mir jetzt schon richtig auf die Nerven wenn die Kiste die ganze zeit abstürzt bei normalen Anwendungen. Bei spielen läuft sie aber Problemlos.  Aber jetzt kann ich halt die Karte noch zurückschicken und dann hab ich doch mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dieses Problem nicht mehr, aber dafür evtl wieder andere  ist schon doof wenn man so viel Geld für das beste vom besten ausgibt und dann solche dummen Probleme hat.


----------



## Shooot3r (10. März 2014)

kann ich bei der installation des peters nicht auch die bodenplatte von dem referenzkühler drauf lassen, damit man die kühlblöcke nicht benutzen muss?

mfg


----------



## Schmenki (10. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> kann ich bei der installation des peters nicht auch die bodenplatte von dem referenzkühler drauf lassen, damit man die kühlblöcke nicht benutzen muss?
> 
> mfg



Sollte auch funktionieren aber dafür muss man halt die platte zerstören


----------



## X6Sixcore (10. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> kann ich bei der installation des peters nicht auch die bodenplatte von dem referenzkühler drauf lassen, damit man die kühlblöcke nicht benutzen muss?
> 
> mfg



Dazu wurde hier vor vielen Seiten mal ein Guide gepostet, wie man die Platte beim Peter 1 weiterbenutzt. Der Peter 2 ist ja nicht viel anders.

So einfach wie sich das anhört, ist das aber wohl nicht. Brauchst dazu etwas Werkzeug und einen Backofen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> kann ich bei der installation des peters nicht auch die bodenplatte von dem referenzkühler drauf lassen, damit man die kühlblöcke nicht benutzen muss?
> 
> mfg


 
Viel Spaß beim backen! Manche meinten, es soll auch krachen


----------



## Schmenki (10. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim backen! Manche meinten, es soll auch krachen



Bei mir hat es ordentlich gekracht hab gedacht der offen explodiert


----------



## joker47 (10. März 2014)

Hab jetzt meinen neuen Monitor und obwohl die Auflösung von 1240*1024 auf Full HD gegangen ist hat sich bei den Temps weder im Idle noch bei BF4 was getan. Natürlich hab ich jetzt deutlich weniger Frames, aber Temp ist wie gesagt gleich hoch und wenn überhaupt 1-2 Grad höher.


----------



## Rizoma (10. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es ordentlich gekracht hab gedacht der offen explodiert



wie oft hatte es gekracht 1x oder mehrmals kann es sein das der Knall vom platzen der Vapor Chamber kommt und wenn ja würde es etwas bringen diese vorher an zu bohren damit der Druck entweichen kann? Denn die Methode ist bisher das beste was ich bisher gesehen habe allerdings kann ich es mir hier in der Wohnung nicht erlauben Silvester zu feiern meine Vermieterin die mit im Haus wohnt Reist mir die Birne runter zu mal der Backofen ihr gehört .


----------



## Shooot3r (10. März 2014)

Hab mir den Peter 2 bei mindfactory über ebay geholt . Werde mal berichten wenn ich's mit dem zusammenbauen hingekriegt habe. Kennt jemand ne gute Beschreibung dafür, oder ist diebeiliegende ausreichend ?


----------



## mdbandit (10. März 2014)

mdbandit schrieb:


> Mal was spannendes:
> habe auf meiner Standart Sapphire R9 290 das bios der Tri-X OC in der Vers. 015.042.000.000.000000, läuft wunderbar.
> Nun gibt es eine neuere Version des bios: 015.043.000.001.000000.
> Wenn ich das 015.043 flashe geht nix mehr, schwarzer Bildschrm.
> ...



Habe mich noch einmal hiermit befasst und denke ich habe das Problem gefunden.
Hier die Details des 015.043.er bios:

GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x67B1 113-E285HOC-X002 C67111 Hawaii PRO OC GDDR5 4GB 64Mx32 300e/150m (C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.043.000.001.000000 285PF5H0.O42 PowerTune Limit: -50 to 50 CCC Overdrive Limits GPU Clock: 1500.00 MHz Memory Clock: 2000.00 MHz Clock State 0 Core Clk: 1000.00 MHz Memory Clk: 1300.00 MHz Flags: Boot Clock State 1 Core Clk: 1000.00 MHz Memory Clk: 1300.00 MHz Flags: Optimal Perf Memory Support 4096 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect 4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR 4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GC2H24BFR

Im 043 wird nur Hynix angesprochen, meine Sapphire hat Elpida Speicher.


----------



## Schmenki (10. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> wie oft hatte es gekracht 1x oder mehrmals kann es sein das der Knall vom platzen der Vapor Chamber kommt und wenn ja würde es etwas bringen diese vorher an zu bohren damit der Druck entweichen kann? Denn die Methode ist bisher das beste was ich bisher gesehen habe allerdings kann ich es mir hier in der Wohnung nicht erlauben Silvester zu feiern meine Vermieterin die mit im Haus wohnt Reist mir die Birne runter zu mal der Backofen ihr gehört .



Ja genau dadurch kommt der knall.
Würde wahrscheinlich was bringen aber so laut ist der knall auch nicht wenn man in einer anderen Wohnung ist.  also keine sorge.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ja genau dadurch kommt der knall.
> Würde wahrscheinlich was bringen aber so laut ist der knall auch nicht wenn man in einer anderen Wohnung ist.  also keine sorge.


 
Und im Endeffekt kommt die Polizei zu ihm weil die Nachbarn denken es wurde jemand erschossen


----------



## Shooot3r (11. März 2014)

Habe die 290x im ref design nun da. komischerweise taktet sie aber immer runter, auch schon bei 65 grad unter last. sie taktet dann von eingestellten 1150 mhz auf 950-1040 mhz runter. woran kann das liegen? sollte ich mal ein anderes bios flashen?

mfg


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (11. März 2014)

Vielleicht sehr hoher ASIC und dementsprechend viel Verbrauch. Powerlimit auf +50%?


----------



## Shooot3r (11. März 2014)

asic ist 74,8 ja powertarget ist auf +50. jedoch kommt beim ladebildschirm von battlefield 4 ein blackscreen und so ein brummen. da hift dann nur den pc neustarten. schätze mal die ist defekt. wollte die eigentlich ende der woche umbauen mit dem peter 2.

mfg


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. März 2014)

Nimm mal den 13.12 Treiber. Beim 14.X hält die Graka ihren Takt nicht.


----------



## Shooot3r (11. März 2014)

meine 290 hatte dabei aber den takt gehalten. gibts da nen unterschied zur 290x?

hast recht, unter dem alten treiber bleibt der takt stabil...

also die karte ist von asus, wie kann man da die voltage auf +200mv stellen?


----------



## Hardwarehard (11. März 2014)

Die neuen r9 290x high end modelle hat jemand schon ne ahnung wie gut sie sind?


----------



## Shooot3r (11. März 2014)

komischerweise springt meine graka auslastung zwischen 60 und 100 prozent hin und her. das ganze system zieht ca. 100 watt weniger aus der dose.

also oc ergebnisse sehen momantan so aus: 1170/1400 @ +100mv. ist das ok so?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> komischerweise springt meine graka auslastung zwischen 60 und 100 prozent hin und her. das ganze system zieht ca. 100 watt weniger aus der dose.
> 
> also oc ergebnisse sehen momantan so aus: 1170/1400 @ +100mv. ist das ok so?



Wenns stable ist....klar.....mit was getestet ?


----------



## Shooot3r (11. März 2014)

Hab's mit bf4 , ballet und firestrike getestet


----------



## IDempiree (12. März 2014)

Juhuhuuuuu... nach 5 Nvidia GTX 780 Modellen mit Spulenfiepen vom Desktopbereich an bis zu unerträglich in Games und einer MSI R9 290x Gaming die doch immer wieder sehr laut wurde und zu heiß für anständiges OC habe ich heute meine R9 290 TRI X erhalten und! - kein Spulenfiepen und schön laufruhig. Bin gerade 1std ausm Büro geflüchtet und hab Sie kurz verbaut und angetest.

Jetzt freu ich mich auf heute Abend und einen ausgiebigen Test. Nach 4 Wochen Grafikkarten hin und her schicken endlich ruhe, so wie es aussieht!


----------



## Schmenki (12. März 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Juhuhuuuuu... nach 5 Nvidia GTX 780 Modellen mit Spulenfiepen vom Desktopbereich an bis zu unerträglich in Games und einer MSI R9 290x Gaming die doch immer wieder sehr laut wurde und zu heiß für anständiges OC habe ich heute meine R9 290 TRI X erhalten und! - kein Spulenfiepen und schön laufruhig. Bin gerade 1std ausm Büro geflüchtet und hab Sie kurz verbaut und angetest.
> 
> Jetzt freu ich mich auf heute Abend und einen ausgiebigen Test. Nach 4 Wochen Grafikkarten hin und her schicken endlich ruhe, so wie es aussieht!


 
Na dann mal Glückwunsch und welcome to our club. 
Viel Spaß heute Abend beim testen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Juhuhuuuuu... nach 5 Nvidia GTX 780 Modellen mit Spulenfiepen vom Desktopbereich an bis zu unerträglich in Games und einer MSI R9 290x Gaming die doch immer wieder sehr laut wurde und zu heiß für anständiges OC habe ich heute meine R9 290 TRI X erhalten und! - kein Spulenfiepen und schön laufruhig. Bin gerade 1std ausm Büro geflüchtet und hab Sie kurz verbaut und angetest.
> 
> Jetzt freu ich mich auf heute Abend und einen ausgiebigen Test. Nach 4 Wochen Grafikkarten hin und her schicken endlich ruhe, so wie es aussieht!



Viel Spaß


----------



## hammelgammler (12. März 2014)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich der Referenzplatte vom Originalkühler. 
Diese kann man ja verwenden, für die VRM etc, das diese dann mit der Referenzplatte gekühlt werden, was auch sehr gut funktionieren soll. 
Jetzt ist es so, das manche Wärmeleitpads ab gegangen sind von der Platte, und ich diese auch nicht zur Verfügung habe. 

Ich wollte nun Fragen, ob man auch einfach irgendwelche anderen Wärmeleitpads verwenden kann, und wenn ja, welche wären die "besten"?


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. März 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Juhuhuuuuu... nach 5 Nvidia GTX 780 Modellen mit Spulenfiepen vom Desktopbereich an bis zu unerträglich in Games und einer MSI R9 290x Gaming die doch immer wieder sehr laut wurde und zu heiß für anständiges OC habe ich heute meine R9 290 TRI X erhalten und! - kein Spulenfiepen und schön laufruhig. Bin gerade 1std ausm Büro geflüchtet und hab Sie kurz verbaut und angetest.
> 
> Jetzt freu ich mich auf heute Abend und einen ausgiebigen Test. Nach 4 Wochen Grafikkarten hin und her schicken endlich ruhe, so wie es aussieht!


 
Da hat Sapphire wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet. Bis jetzt kenne ich auch niemanden der ne 290 Tri-X hat die unter Spulenfiepen leidet.


----------



## xxRathalos (12. März 2014)

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

TriX in knapp 3 stunden auf ZackZack


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2014)

Meine windforce 290 kriegt ab dem wochenende unterstützung von ner xfx 290 dd black


----------



## Schmenki (12. März 2014)

Cool nur leider hab ich schon eine R9


----------



## m1ch1 (12. März 2014)

Wie kann man eigentlich die beworbene surroundsimulation von True audio aktivieren/einstellen? im CCC (14.2) finde ich dazu nichts.


----------



## Shooot3r (12. März 2014)

Wieso muss die Karte denn in den backofen wenn ich die bodenplatte beim Peter weiternutzen möchte ? Mfg


----------



## janekdaus (12. März 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Juhuhuuuuu... nach 5 Nvidia GTX 780 Modellen mit Spulenfiepen vom Desktopbereich an bis zu unerträglich in Games und einer MSI R9 290x Gaming die doch immer wieder sehr laut wurde und zu heiß für anständiges OC habe ich heute meine R9 290 TRI X erhalten und! - kein Spulenfiepen und schön laufruhig. Bin gerade 1std ausm Büro geflüchtet und hab Sie kurz verbaut und angetest.
> 
> Jetzt freu ich mich auf heute Abend und einen ausgiebigen Test. Nach 4 Wochen Grafikkarten hin und her schicken endlich ruhe, so wie es aussieht!



Na dann viel Spaß!


----------



## NumberZero (12. März 2014)

Hallo 

Eine kurze frage, welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Gibt es überhaupt einen unterschied zwischen den beiden? 

https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-radeon-r9-290-windforce-3x-oc-gv-r929oc-4gd-a1049151.html

https://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-00-40g-a1048411.html

Ich entschuldige mich im voraus, falls das hier im Thread schonmal besprochen wurde ^^

Mfg Kevin


----------



## JohnnyXVI (12. März 2014)

NumberZero schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine kurze frage, welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Gibt es überhaupt einen unterschied zwischen den beiden?
> 
> ...



Definitiv die 2., also die Sapphire R9 290 TriX.
Kühl und leise. Die Gigabyte ist genau das Gegenteil


----------



## X6Sixcore (12. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wieso muss die Karte denn in den backofen wenn ich die bodenplatte beim Peter weiternutzen möchte ? Mfg


Weil die Vapor Chamber mit einem Kleber an der Platte verklebt ist, der sich erst bei gewissen Temperaturen löst.




NumberZero schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine kurze frage, welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Gibt es überhaupt einen unterschied zwischen den beiden?
> 
> ...



Die Tri-X, hält den Takt und ist leise.
Kann die Windforce scheinbar beides nicht bzw. schlecht.


----------



## Shooot3r (12. März 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Weil die Vapor Chamber mit einem Kleber an der Platte verklebt ist, der sich erst bei gewissen Temperaturen löst.
> 
> Die Tri-X, hält den Takt und ist leise.
> Kann die Windforce scheinbar beides nicht bzw. schlecht.



Geht das nicht auch mit nem föhn ? Bzw. Was ist besser für die kuhlleistung, die bodenplatte beizubehalten, oder die kühl Körper zu nutzen?


----------



## JohnnyXVI (12. März 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Weil die Vapor Chamber mit einem Kleber an der Platte verklebt ist, der sich erst bei gewissen Temperaturen löst.


 

Ist das bei allen so? Von Videos kenn ich das nur so, dass man Schrauben löst und man dann den Kühler abnehmen kann. (Referenzkarte) Habe das mit der Backofen-Methode aber auch gehört.

Aber gut für die GPU, VRMs und so ist das doch auch nicht oder?


----------



## thebackpackman (12. März 2014)

Hi,
Was haltet ihr von diesem Test zur sapphire r9 290 ? :
http://hardwareoverclock.com/Sapphire_Radeon_R9_290_Tri-X_OC-7.html

Ist der seriös / realitätsnah ? 
Habe selber das fractal define r4 , 
Fände daher den test optimal zu meinem system , wenn er nicht gekauft ist 

Mfg


----------



## X6Sixcore (12. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Geht das nicht auch mit nem föhn ?



In einem Backofen hast Du halt den Vorteil, dass alles schön gleichmäßig warm/heiß wird und sich dadurch nix verzieht.
Mit einem Haarfön bekommste das nicht heiß genug und ein Heißluftgebläse (=Heißluftfön) aus der Werkzeugabteilung im Baumarkt (z. B. von Steinel) macht nur punktuell heiß, wodurch sich was verziehen kann bzw. auch gar nicht erst ablöst, weil die restliche Fläche noch bombenfest klebt.


----------



## X6Sixcore (12. März 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Ist das bei allen so? Von Videos kenn ich das nur so, dass man Schrauben löst und man dann den Kühler abnehmen kann. (Referenzkarte) Habe das mit der Backofen-Methode aber auch gehört.
> 
> Aber gut für die GPU, VRMs und so ist das doch auch nicht oder?



Nein, Du schraubst den Kühler ganz normal von der Karte runter.

Dann muss die Kammer aber noch von der Platte runter - dazu legst Du das Konstrukt ohne die Karte selbst in den Ofen.

Bei allen? Bei den Referenzdesigns zumindest.


----------



## hammelgammler (12. März 2014)

Also ich versuche bei mir dir komplette Referenzplatte für die VRM und VRAM zu verwenden, darauf dann noch ein paar Passivkühler und dann den Hybrid oben drauf. 
Bin mal gespannt was das für Temperaturen gibt.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (12. März 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Nein, Du schraubst den Kühler ganz normal von der Karte runter.
> 
> Dann muss die Kammer aber noch von der Platte runter - dazu legst Du das Konstrukt ohne die Karte selbst in den Ofen.
> 
> Bei allen? Bei den Referenzdesigns zumindest.


Ah ok danke. Jetzt hab ichs verstanden. 

Kann man dann diese Platte ohne Vapor Chamber auch nutzen, wenn man Kraken G10 drauf schrauben will? Weil dann hätte man gute VRM Kühlung + Extra GPU Kühler


----------



## Shooot3r (12. März 2014)

Und dann brauch ich die kühlkorper nicht auf die Karte zu kleben wenn ich die platte weiternutzen?


----------



## X6Sixcore (12. März 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Ah ok danke. Jetzt hab ichs verstanden.
> 
> Kann man dann diese Platte ohne Vapor Chamber auch nutzen, wenn man Kraken G10 drauf schrauben will? Weil dann hätte man gute VRM Kühlung + Extra GPU Kühler


Prinzipiell kann man das so machen.
Allerdings ist das - egal bei welchem Nachrüstkühler - nicht Plug and Play.
Ein Bisschen Feilen und Bohren muss man an der Grundplatte auch noch. Ebenso muss man drauf achten, dass der Kühler überhaupt Kontakt zum Prozessor bekommt.


Shooot3r schrieb:


> Und dann brauch ich die kühlkorper nicht auf die Karte zu kleben wenn ich die platte weiternutzen?



Ja.

Aber wie geschrieben: Ganz Plug and Play ist das nicht, etwas handwerkliches Geschick und geeignetes Werkzeug sollte vorhanden sein.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (12. März 2014)

Kurze Frage: Wie kann man eigentlich die VRM Kühlerchen/Heatsinks "aufkleben", so dass man sie wieder abbekommt, bei Garantiefall oder Kühlertausch etc.?
Man mischt das ja normalerweise aus Wärmeleitkleber und Wärmeleitpaste, aber dass ist ja noch zu fest oder?


----------



## Shooot3r (12. März 2014)

gibts irgendwo ne beschreibung oder ein video wo das beschrieben ist, wie man die platte richtig bearbeitet, bzw. wie man den kühlerumbau überhaupt richtig macht?

habt ihr die AUX Spannung bei OC auch genutzt?

mfg


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Definitiv die 2., also die Sapphire R9 290 TriX.
> Kühl und leise. Die Gigabyte ist genau das Gegenteil


 


X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Die Tri-X, hält den Takt und ist leise.
> Kann die Windforce scheinbar beides nicht bzw. schlecht.


 

hmmm,

die windforce ist definitiv nicht so schlecht, wie jeder sagt.

man sollte das firmwareupdate/biosupdate machen. ich habe zudem noch die die wlp gewechselt, aber das it nie und nimmer ne wunderwaffe.

meine karte rennt unter 1050mhz und selbst unter furmark ohne drosselung. dabei ist sie hörbar, aber bei spielen usw keinesfalls störend.


mal sehen was die xfx DD am wochenende reißt.


----------



## ULKi22 (12. März 2014)

Abend Leute

Würdet ihr eher die Asus R9 290 DirektCU II oder die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X empfehlen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. März 2014)

Die TriX. Wenn diese nicht verfügbar, dann die PCS+


----------



## IDempiree (12. März 2014)

Ich habe da direkt mal ne Frage, hab die TRI X installier und alles gut soweit... aber wenn ich im Bios Win 8 Featrues aktivieren will für fast boot etc. dann gibt es beim reboot immer folgende fehlermeldung:

es ist keine grafikkarte mit windows 8 logo erkannt worden. windows feature werden im bios deaktiviert.



weiß mir hier so recht keinen rat. folgendes mainboard mit aktueller version dient als unterbau: MSI MPower Z87.


----------



## xxRathalos (13. März 2014)

http://www.zackzack.de/html/index.html

Noch 8 stunden die triX für 369 drinnen.

Bin auch gespannt wann trueAudio kommt

Mfg Ratha


----------



## xxwollexx (13. März 2014)

Mal kurz in die Runde gefragt, lohnt sich der Zack der Tri-X für 367€ wirklich? Bin am überlegen Sie mir zu holen, wobei mich das Produktvideo der neuen 290 Vapor-X / Toxic doch etwas angefixt hat. Kennt jemand dazu einen Liefertermin oder wird dieser wieder auf 2015 verschoben... >.<?


----------



## IDempiree (13. März 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Mal kurz in die Runde gefragt, lohnt sich der Zack der Tri-X für 367€ wirklich? Bin am überlegen Sie mir zu holen, wobei mich das Produktvideo der neuen 290 Vapor-X / Toxic doch etwas angefixt hat. Kennt jemand dazu einen Liefertermin oder wird dieser wieder auf 2015 verschoben... >.<?


 
Die Sapphire R9 290X Toxic Edition 8GB wird es wohl nicht werden. Davon kommen doch nur wenige als Limeted Edition raus und sind preislich wohl ehr zwischen 780TI und Titan Black angesiedelt. Also nicht so große Hoffnung machen das die Toxic in viele heimische Rechner Einzug hält. Mal sehen, ich denke nicht das dies ein Rare Good wie die MSI GTX 780TI Lightning wird (20Stück?!) aber ich denke nicht das es mehr als in paar hundert werden.
Dazu muss man sagen das Sapphire die Toxic dann auch gleich besser als 4 Slot Modell mit Dual Hawai Chip verbaut hätte, denn so sind die 8GB einfach nur overkill und ein marketing blender.

Edit: Gleiches auch für die Vapor - X


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. März 2014)

Die Vapor-X soll noch diesen Monat kommen


----------



## xxwollexx (13. März 2014)

Die Vapor-X ist limitiert? Kann ich mir bei der 290 Vapor-X 4gb kaum vorstellen? Was haltet ihr wirklich von dem "Zack"?


----------



## IDempiree (13. März 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Die Vapor-X ist limitiert? Kann ich mir bei der 290 Vapor-X 4gb kaum vorstellen? Was haltet ihr wirklich von dem "Zack"?


 
Vapor-X 8GB


----------



## ULKi22 (13. März 2014)

8GB hat nur die 290X, nicht die 290. Die 290 ist im Grunde eine Tri-X mit blauen akzenten, einer veränderten Lüftersteuerung die nun Lüfter abschalten kann und ein bisschen Leuch-BlingBling an der Seite.


----------



## xxwollexx (13. März 2014)

Mich interessiert eher die 290 - Die X Variante ist dann doch bissle over the top. Bleibt nun die Frage Zack der Toxic oder warten und sich die neue Vapor-X holen :/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. März 2014)

Nimm das zackzack


----------



## IDempiree (13. März 2014)

An alle r9 290 Tri-X Besitzer:

Bei der Auslieferung der Karte, sind da unten auf dem PCIe Lanes Plastikkappen gewesen, so wie auch hinten auf den Ausgängen? Und wie war der Bios Schalter regulär eingestellt, nach links oder rechts?

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das ich eine gebrauchte bzw retoure karte bekommen habe.


----------



## LaMort (13. März 2014)

Keine Plastikkappen auf den Lanes aber Folie auf dem Lüfter. Schalter müsste rechts (im eingebauten Zustand) gewesen sein.


----------



## IDempiree (13. März 2014)

okay, folie war nicht drauf. rechts ist dann legacy oder uefi. hab da nämlich weder einen zettel noch eine beschreibung dazu. -.-


----------



## LaMort (13. März 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ist rechts Legacy. Habe neulich mal den Hebel umgelegt um zu sehen was passiert (ja, ja, ich drücke auch rote Knöpfe...), nämlich nix, daher kann ich Dir keine 100%ige Antwort geben. 

Die Folie müsste aber bei allen neuen drauf sein.


----------



## Shooot3r (13. März 2014)

So habe die bodenplatte nun passen ausgeschnitten. Worauf muss ich nun noch achten ? Muss der kühler für sie Vrm s nun noch aufgeklebt werden oder geht das auch ohne? Muss der isolierstreifen noch von unten auf die bodenplatte geklebt werden? Mfg


----------



## hammelgammler (13. März 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie du die Bodenplatte bearbeitest hast. 
Meine liegt gerade bei 250°C im Backofen um den Vapor Chambor zu entfernen. 
Wollte danach so aus der Mitte der Platte was ausschneiden, das ich diese komplett wieder montieren kann. 
Habe mir bereits Wärmeleitpads von Phobya bestellt, welche ich dann mit den standardpads austausche. Habe 1mm für die VRAM genommen, und 0,5mm für die VRM, ich denke das sollte passen von der Höhe. Ist ein dünneres Pad besser in der Wärmeleitfähigkeit, Paste trägt man ja auch nur Hauchdünn auf. 
In dem freien "Loch" soll dann der Hybrid reinkommen, und eventuell werden noch auf der Platte kleine Kühlkörper aufgeklebt. 
Das müsste doch eig das "non plus ultra" sein für VRM Kühlung oder nicht?


----------



## tsd560ti (13. März 2014)

Für das Ultra vielleicht noch ein Lüfter an die Platinenfront, der noch auf die Pads und vielleicht noch auf der anderen Seite in die Backplate pustet.


----------



## hammelgammler (13. März 2014)

Okay... Bodenplatte ist mir ein wenig in arsch gegangen und hat den halben Backofen mit auseinander gesetzt. 
Die "Explosion" war mal richtig heftig... 
Muss mir jetzt auf jedenfall ne neue Backofen Tür besorgen... 
Kann jetzt definitiv nicht mehr die komplette Bodenplatte verwenden, sondern nur noch für die VRM, der Teil mit den VRAM ist zu krass verbogen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Okay... Bodenplatte ist mir ein wenig in arsch gegangen und hat den halben Backofen mit auseinander gesetzt.
> Die "Explosion" war mal richtig heftig...
> Muss mir jetzt auf jedenfall ne neue Backofen Tür besorgen...
> Kann jetzt definitiv nicht mehr die komplette Bodenplatte verwenden, sondern nur noch für die VRM, der Teil mit den VRAM ist zu krass verbogen...


 
 Kannst du eventuell mal ein Bild von dem Schaden posten?


----------



## hammelgammler (13. März 2014)

Vom Backofen oder der Bodenplatte? 

Das linke Stück ist im Bereich der VRAM schon sehr verbogen, für die VRM der kleine Teil würde wohl noch gehen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Vom Backofen oder der Bodenplatte?
> 
> Das linke Stück ist im Bereich der VRAM schon sehr verbogen, für die VRM der kleine Teil würde wohl noch gehen...


 
Auch mal vom Ofen?


----------



## hammelgammler (13. März 2014)

Hier sind ein paar...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. März 2014)

Garnicht gut


----------



## hammelgammler (13. März 2014)

Kriegt man das wohl wieder heile, oder muss da direkt ein neuer Backofen angeschafft werden?...
Sorry für offtopic...


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. März 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> okay, folie war nicht drauf. rechts ist dann legacy oder uefi. hab da nämlich weder einen zettel noch eine beschreibung dazu. -.-


 
Mal ehrlich: Wayne? Karte funktioniert wie es aussieht sehr gut. Ich kann dir nicht mal sagen, ob ich ne Folie hatte. Selbst wenn wer die schon in der Hand hatte, müsste er blöd sein diese zurück zu schicken. Kein Spulenfiepen und ein super Lüfter. Was will man mehr?

Aber ich hatte mal den Fall, dass ich von Mindfactory eine gebrauchte Karte bekam (7970), die aber noch total vertaubt war. Wollte sie trotzdem behalten, aber leider war das Spulenfiepen unerträglich <.< Deshalb ging die zurück.


----------



## IDempiree (13. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hier sind ein paar...


 
Autsch... meine Freundin würde mich killen und mein Magen aka PizzaBurger auch! -.-

@Jonny

Du hast recht, auch wenn die Karte hier und da doch mal zischt und pfeift ist das kein verlgeich zu den anderen Karten und ich kann mich damit endlich zur ruhe setzen aber es geht ja auch um´s prinzip. 
Ein Anbieter der fair wäre würde das als BWare anbieten. Siegel war offen, aber nicht eingerissen. Es fehlen Beschreibungen bzw jegliche Papierbeilage, die Foile von der Karte war ab. 
Das hat mit der Karte ansich nichts am Hut aber mit der Basis zwischen Händler und mich als Endkunden, habe da imo halt auch schon viel Geld gelassen... da finde ich dergleichen nicht wirklich korrekt, oder?
Aber ich habe ja auch schon schlimmeres erlebt, vermeindlich neue Karten mit Custom Bios usw...


----------



## Shooot3r (13. März 2014)

also habe dem peter nun samt bodenplatte montiert. allerdings, steigt die temperatur direkt afu ca. 85-85 grad und geht noch höher. da war ja der ref kühler besser, nur halt etwas lauterweiß jemand woran das liegen kann? sollen die lüfter die luft zum kühler hinblasen, oder wergblasen?

mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. März 2014)

Hinblasen. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.

Meinst du gpunoder vrm?


----------



## Shooot3r (13. März 2014)

ne ich meine gpu. und wenn ich zb in bf4 85 grad habe, und dann das spiel beende, geht die temp sofort wieder auf 55 grad runter, und im idle auf ca. 35 grad...


----------



## hammelgammler (13. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> also habe dem peter nun samt bodenplatte montiert. allerdings, steigt die temperatur direkt afu ca. 85-85 grad und geht noch höher. da war ja der ref kühler besser, nur halt etwas lauterweiß jemand woran das liegen kann? sollen die lüfter die luft zum kühler hinblasen, oder wergblasen?
> 
> mfg



Kannst du mal ein Foto machen von der GPU mit Bodenplatte? 
Hast du die VRAM auch damit gekühlt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> ne ich meine gpu. und wenn ich zb in bf4 85 grad habe, und dann das spiel beende, geht die temp sofort wieder auf 55 grad runter, und im idle auf ca. 35 grad...


 
Hmm. Eventuell ein auslesefehler. Wäre aber extrem selten. Greif einfach mal an den peter. Solange er lauwarm ist ist alles io


----------



## Shooot3r (13. März 2014)

Ja der wurde ziemlich warm. Ja die Vrm s sind allerdings oben frei .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. März 2014)

Zu viel wlp? Kein richtiger kontakt?


----------



## Shooot3r (13. März 2014)

Habe die kurzen stifte genommen , deswegen musste der Kontakt da sein. Zuviel wlp könnte vielleicht sein, müsste ich nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## NumberZero (13. März 2014)

Hey,

Ich wollte mich nur kurz für die schnelle beantwortungen bedanken  hab mir nun die tri x bestellt.


----------



## Red-John (13. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und möchte mir nächsten Monat einen neuen PC holen. Nach langem hin und her zwischem der GTX 780Ti und der 290X, entschied ich mich für letzeres.

Ich habe nun ein Problem. Ich benötige, die beste 290X bis 500 Euro. Möchte nämlich gerne mal 4K auf meinem Fernseher spielen, da Konsolen ja (kaum) 1080p erreichen.

Deswegen brauch ich eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir bereits diese Graka ausgesucht, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die wirklich die richtige ist: PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290X 4GBD5-PPDH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Sie hat den höchsten Takt etc.
Sie aber sehr neu, weswegen es keine Benchmarks oderso gibt. 

 Bitte helft mir


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. März 2014)

Welche Games denn? Für 4K brauchste doch für aktuelle Games eh min. 2 Grakas...


----------



## Red-John (13. März 2014)

Ja, theoretisch schon. Jedoch gab es aber mal eine Review der ersten 290X, die BF3 nahezu auf 60FPS abspielen konnte. Also BF4 würde ich sowieso nicht auf 4K schaffen, aber einige "alte" Spiele sollten schon drin sein,oder?


----------



## Rizoma (14. März 2014)

Vergiss es mit den 4k am TV wirst kein Spaß haben. Aktuelle 4k Display sind entweder unbezahlbar oder liefern nur max. 30FPS (letzteres trift auf fast alle TV´s zu) dazu kommt noch ein Intputlag der jenseits von gut und böse ist. Schau in 2 Jahren noch mal nach 4K da gibt es neuere Displays und Grafikkarten die leistungsstärker sind sowieso.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. März 2014)

Was tun:
Meine ABSOLUT Fiepfreie, noch NIE Blackscreen behaftete, zudem bis 1060 Mhz OC-bare, mit -60 mV Spannungsreduzierende R9 290 von Sapphire im Referenz Modell verkaufen 
und eine ASUS DC2 -  MSI Gaming - XFX DD Black - Sapphire *Vapor X*-Tri X kaufen  R9 290 holen ? ?

Aufpreis etwa 100 Euro ,- oder meine derzeitige Sapphire R9 290-er Karte behalten und im Herbst / Winter 2014 auf eine nagelneue 20-er Karte aufrüsten.
Das womögliche Spulenfiepne, die Blackscreen Geschichte lässt mich schwer wechseln, zudem komme aus Italien und kann die Ware nicht retournieren!
Außgenommen über AMAZON.it


----------



## Airblade85 (14. März 2014)

Soooo nun muss meine alte 6950 auch mal in Rente und ich stehe von der Wahl welche neue GPU es sein darf  auf jedenfall solls ne 290x sein, nur welche ist die Frage.

Entweder die 290x Tri-X oder die PCS+ oder die neue Lightning...welche würdet ihr nehmen?? Bitte wenn möglich mit Begründung


----------



## Rizoma (14. März 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Was tun:
> Meine ABSOLUT Fiepfreie, noch NIE Blackscreen behaftete, zudem bis 1060 Mhz OC-bare, mit -60 mV Spannungsreduzierende R9 290 von Sapphire im Referenz Modell verkaufen
> und eine ASUS DC2 -  MSI Gaming - XFX DD Black - Sapphire *Vapor X*-Tri X kaufen  R9 290 holen ? ?
> 
> ...


 

Behalte deine Kartezu einer anderen wechseln macht von der Leistung, dem Preis und evtl. sogar das Risikos einer Karte mit Fiepen zu bekommen überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. März 2014)

Denke ich auch, mit 49% Lüfter und -60mV halte ich den OC Takt von 1060 Mhz so gut wie konstant bei derzeit 93-94 Grad
947 Mhz bei 49% und 86-87 Grad, mit 47% um die 90-91 Grad.
Getestet bei Valley und Metro Last Light Benchmark  (6 Run)

Hier nochmals die IDLE - LAST Lautstärken zum Vergleich.
http://www.computerbase.de/news/2014-01/radeon-r9-290-x-im-video-lautstaerkevergleich/

Zudem meine R9 290 läuft nicht im "Über" Modus wie im Video dargestellt mit 55% Lüfterspeed, sondern MAXIMAL 47 bis 49% Lüfterspeed.
So Leise sind bis dato die Custom Modelle nicht wirklich, ausser die Neue Vapor X und Lightning´s vielleicht.

Dann lieber eine etwas lautere Karte, und sonst keine Eiereien,- zudem spare ich das Geld für die kommende 20-er Generation auf.


----------



## Shooot3r (14. März 2014)

Irgendwie hängt der kühler hinten soweit runter, dass ich gar kein Vrm kühler mehr anbringen könnte. Da stimmt ja schon mal was nicht . Naja werde nachher nochmal neu montieren und testen . Ansonsten werde ich mir wohl ne wakü für die r9 holen. Wie habt ihr die Lüfterschiene festgemacht? Kann mal einer ein Bild machen wie ihr sie befestigt habt? Die hängt bei mir immer nach hinten runter wenn ich sie am Gehäuse festmachen. 

Mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2014)

Kabelbinder 

Die wiegt auch was deshalb ziehts die Schiene runter


----------



## tsd560ti (14. März 2014)

Hast du schon die Tipps wie Slotblende abschrauben oder den Lüftertunnel probiert?  Dann könntest du mit der Drehzahl noch runter oder mit der Spannung hoch .


----------



## Red-John (14. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Vergiss es mit den 4k am TV wirst kein Spaß haben. Aktuelle 4k Display sind entweder unbezahlbar oder liefern nur max. 30FPS (letzteres trift auf fast alle TV´s zu) dazu kommt noch ein Intputlag der jenseits von gut und böse ist. Schau in 2 Jahren noch mal nach 4K da gibt es neuere Displays und Grafikkarten die leistungsstärker sind sowieso.



Mein 65 Zöller von Panasonic hat als erster 4K-Fernseher überhaupt 50Hz/60Hz ohne Upgrade oder Update.

Aus diesem Grund ist es für mich sehr attraktiv.

Würdest du denn die Powercolor empfehlen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2014)

Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> 8GB hat nur die 290X, nicht die 290. Die 290 ist im Grunde eine Tri-X mit blauen akzenten, einer veränderten Lüftersteuerung die nun Lüfter abschalten kann und ein bisschen Leuch-BlingBling an der Seite.



Und bessere spawas Kühlung


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2014)

Red-John schrieb:


> Mein 65 Zöller von Panasonic hat als erster 4K-Fernseher überhaupt 50Hz/60Hz ohne Upgrade oder Update.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund ist es für mich sehr attraktiv.
> 
> Würdest du denn die Powercolor empfehlen?


 
Hat dein TV Dispalyport?

HDMI 1.4a schafft nur 30Hz @4K da die Bandbreite nicht hergibt....


----------



## Red-John (14. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat dein TV Dispalyport?
> 
> HDMI 1.4a schafft nur 30Hz @4K da die Bandbreite nicht hergibt....


 
Ja DisplayPort und HDMI 2.0, beide können 60Hz auf 4K

Ist der Panasonic TX-L65WT600


----------



## Shooot3r (14. März 2014)

Ich finde die Temperatur Sprünge nur recht ungewöhnlich. Die steigt ja sofort unter Last auf 70 Grad , dann langsamer weiter, und wenn ich z.b bf 4 beende geht sie sofort in 2-3 Sekunden auf 55 runter . Hängt der Peter bei euch auf der Platine hinten bei den wandlern auch leicht runter?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2014)

Red-John schrieb:


> Ja DisplayPort und HDMI 2.0, beide können 60Hz auf 4K
> 
> Ist der Panasonic TX-L65WT600


 
Achso na dann. 
Viele wissen das nicht. Hauptsache 4k


----------



## Red-John (14. März 2014)

Jaja, ist die Powercolor denn "gut"?

Diese beiden sind zurzeit die mit dem höchsten Chip- und Speichertakt:

Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290X 4GBD5-PPDH), Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-00-50G) | Geizhals Deut


----------



## Airblade85 (14. März 2014)

Stimmt nicht ganz die stärkste 290x ist zur Zeit die Lightning MSI R9 290X Lightning, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die ist aber wohl eher was für extrem Ocer..zudem brauchst du bei der 2x8 Pin Anschluß + 1x 6Pin...die Karte ist schon heftig 
http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-290x-lightning-a1079313.html


----------



## IDempiree (14. März 2014)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> 2x8 Pin Anschluß + 1x 6Pin


 bis zu dem Punkt hatte ich glitzernde Augen...


----------



## Airblade85 (14. März 2014)

jap war bei mir ähnlich  war auch sehr angetan von der Karte, aber irgendwie bekommt man bei der Stromversorgung echt das Gefühl das man hier ein Reaktor kauft


----------



## Krasus (14. März 2014)

Den 6-Pin Anschluss kann man unbelegt lassen bei der Lightning. Der ist für den OC-Mode.


----------



## IDempiree (14. März 2014)

Krasus schrieb:


> Den 6-Pin Anschluss kann man unbelegt lassen bei der Lightning. Der ist für den OC-Mode.


 
ok, also ähnlich wie beim mpower. da hab ich ja auch 4x4pol atx12v anschlüsse, aber im normal - betrieb und oc reichen eben die 2x4pol. 
aber bei meiner gtx 780 waren nur 2x8pol oder bin jetzt jetzt bescheuert? -.-


----------



## beren2707 (14. März 2014)

Das is fürn LN2 Modus, mit wirklich sehr hohen Spannungen, die nur unter Dice oder LN2 laufen, säuft die Karte >400W; daher brauchts für die Extrem-OC-Ansprüche eben noch einen 6-Pin-PCIe. Für normales OC reichen die 2x8-Pin locker, selbst für WaKü.


----------



## Red-John (14. März 2014)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz die stärkste 290x ist zur Zeit die Lightning MSI R9 290X Lightning, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Die ist aber wohl eher was für extrem Ocer..zudem brauchst du bei der 2x8 Pin Anschluß + 1x 6Pin...die Karte ist schon heftig
> http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-290x-lightning-a1079313.html


 

Hätte vllt. sagen sollen, dass die unter 500 euro sein sollte


----------



## Airblade85 (14. März 2014)

ja das hättest du  ja dann führt kein weg an der Tri-X vorbei hehe zur zeit bei Mindfactory für 497€ lieferbar 

Mhh würde die Lightnin mit meinem NT laufen? Cougar CMX 550W: Cougar CMX 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Aber die Lightning unterscheidet sich doch beim normalen Ocen eigentlich gar net zu der z.B Tri-X oder etwa doch?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2014)

Doch. Mehr phasen mit 6pin besseres speicher oc

Das Netzteil naja

Bei einer lightning würde ich schon zum bq dp p10 550/650 greifen


----------



## tsd560ti (14. März 2014)

Ich würde für 4k zu 2×R9 280X tendieren. Da hast du zwar ein paar Mikroruckler, aber auch die nötige Rohleistung.


----------



## Red-John (14. März 2014)

Ja 4k will ich nur ab und zu spielen. Es sollte nur möglich sein. 

Gespielt wird sonst immer auf einem 27 Zöller auf 2560x1440


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2014)

Red-John schrieb:


> Ja 4k will ich nur ab und zu spielen. Es sollte nur möglich sein.
> 
> Gespielt wird sonst immer auf einem 27 Zöller auf 2560x1440


 
Da reicht eine 290 (X) locker.


----------



## Airblade85 (14. März 2014)

also wäre ich bei meinem Fall mit einer Tri-X besser beraten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2014)

ja. oder halt die pcs+


----------



## hammelgammler (14. März 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob ich auch andere Schrauben als die originalen benutzen kann, um die Bodenplatte festzuschrauben? 
Ich habe leider die originalen nicht mehr, ich bräuchte 8 Schrauben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob ich auch andere Schrauben als die originalen benutzen kann, um die Bodenplatte festzuschrauben?
> Ich habe leider die originalen nicht mehr, ich bräuchte 8 Schrauben.



Du machst ja immer Sachen ....kannste mal was heile lassen 

wo sind denn die originalen schrauben hin?


----------



## LaMort (14. März 2014)

Kleiner Tipp für Leute mit ordentliche CPU-Kühlung:
Ich hab eben mal meinen Macho um 90° gedreht, so daß er nicht mehr nach hinten, sonder nach oben raus pustet. So nimmt er die Warme Luft von der Tri-X mit raus (zwei Gehäuselüfter oben). Das hat ein paar ordentliche Grad gebracht, ohne daß sich die CPU ärgert.


----------



## hammelgammler (14. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du machst ja immer Sachen ....kannste mal was heile lassen
> 
> wo sind denn die originalen schrauben hin?



Alles was ich habe (oder auch nicht habe) ist vom Vorbesitzer. 
Der hat mir ziemlich viel vergessen mit zu geben, deswegen hab ich die Sachen nicht. 
Und wer hätte das geahnt mit dem Backofen...  Er ist aber noch heile, nur bisschen verbeult. 
Die Schrauben hat er mir halt vergessen zu schicken, deswegen muss ich mir jetzt "Ersatz" schaffen. 
Hab die Bodenplatte jetzt so bearbeitet, das die beiden VRM davon gekühlt werden können, hab mir noch extra das Phobya 7W/mk Wärmeleitpad gekauft, da das anscheinend sehr gut sein soll. 
Ich denke mit der Kombination lassen sich schon gute Temps machen. Brauch jetzt nur passende 8 Schrauben um die Bodenplatte fest zu machen.


----------



## Shooot3r (14. März 2014)

Welche Temperaturen sind denn in bf4 normal unter oc. Hatte es grade mal 45 laufen und die Temperatur ist auf 85 Grad gestiegen und da auch geblieben . 1150@ 1,28-1,3v. ( Peter2)

Mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Welche Temperaturen sind denn in bf4 normal unter oc. Hatte es grade mal 45 laufen und die Temperatur ist auf 85 Grad gestiegen und da auch geblieben . 1150@ 1,28-1,3v. ( Peter2)
> 
> Mfg



Wie warm wird die karte den zb mit 1000/1300 mit undervolting ? gpu und vrm temp ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Alles was ich habe (oder auch nicht habe) ist vom Vorbesitzer.
> Der hat mir ziemlich viel vergessen mit zu geben, deswegen hab ich die Sachen nicht.
> Und wer hätte das geahnt mit dem Backofen...  Er ist aber noch heile, nur bisschen verbeult.
> Die Schrauben hat er mir halt vergessen zu schicken, deswegen muss ich mir jetzt "Ersatz" schaffen.
> ...



Ist ja nicht böse gemeint nur Spaß ;-
es müsste mal einer messen der eine 290ref hat....habe leider graka zur Zeit


----------



## hammelgammler (14. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht böse gemeint nur Spaß ;-
> es müsste mal einer messen der eine 290ref hat....habe leider graka zur Zeit



Ja das wäre ganz gut... Wollte schon in nächster Zeit, am besten morgen, das fertig machen.


----------



## Shooot3r (14. März 2014)

also in metro ll benchmark alles auf high nach 3 runden unter folgenden taktraten 1000/1300@1.164V max 72 grad. bf4 selbe settings ca. 75 grad, vrm1 73 grad, vrm2 63 grad. mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2014)

Viel zu  warm für einen Peter 2....da stimmt etwas nicht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Viel zu viel warm für einen Peter 2....da stimmt etwas nicht


 
Dito. Forsch mal


----------



## IDempiree (14. März 2014)

mal kurz eine ganz andere frage, hab auf anhieb nix finden können; wann kommt eigentlich mal ein treiber update von amd. da lassen die sich ja wirklich immer extrem zeit mit. der beta treiber ist ja nicht zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Lude (15. März 2014)

moin


sooo ich habe mir ne 290 tri-x gekauft und hätte nun nen paar fragen.

overclocken habe ich nun so richtig vor aber man möchte ja mal wissen was so geht . die karte hat nen asic von 87,3

1. wie overclock ich die jetzt am besten? habe sie schon per sapphire tool trixx auf 1000 gpu und 1300 mem gestellt. passt das so und wie stell ich es ein das es permanent so ist? wie/wo kann ich denn die voltage reduzieren?
2. wie bekomme ich es hin das ich beim msi afterburner die daten im spiel sehen kann also osd? klappt nur bei cod aber nicht bei z.b. titanfall oder bf4.
3. ist es normal das wenn ich im ccc den overdrive lediglich aktiviere also nix weiter verstelle die karte im idle nicht mehr runter taktet? bleibt dann permanent bei 960 mhz

ansonsten bin ich was die karte angeht sehr zufrieden (vorher gtx 570 oc von gigabyte). spulenfiepen erst ab ca: 1500 fps. @stock hatte ich bei unigine heaven 1312 punkte (file:///D:/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20140314_2207.html) und bei diesem standard firestrike irgendwas mit über 8000 punkten.  


mfg


----------



## NumberZero (15. März 2014)

Hey ho,

Ich wollte euch etwas fragen und zwar geht es um die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC.
Ich habe auf Hardwareluxx einen Beitrag gelesen und da steht: 





> Während letztere zusammen mit den restlichen Komponenten unseres Testsystems bis zu 410,6 Watt aus der Steckdose zieht, sind es bei der neue Sapphire-Karte lediglich 398,4 Watt.



Ich habe in meinem Pc diese Netzteil verbaut. be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob das reicht, da dieses ja dann "nur" 480W hat. Kann man das so betrachten oder seh ich da was komplett falsch? Sollte ich mir ein stärkeres zulegen oder reicht das? Ich bin auch erst seit kurzem zum Pc gewechselt, darum ist mein wissen darüber ein wenig begrenzt ^^

Mfg Kevin


----------



## Shooot3r (15. März 2014)

Th habe ihn nun schon 5 mal runter und draufgebaut. Keine Ahnung wirans liegt. Mache heute Mittag mal ein Foto wie er montiert ist . Vielleicht findet ja jemand ne n Fehler. Vielleicht ist ja auch ne Kammer kaputt. Habe am Peter vorm Einbau nichts verändert. Habe die kurzen stifte genommen. Vrm ist gestern im valley auf 110 gestiegen und GPU auf 95. Mal schaun sonst wird's vielleicht ein mk 26 black, da der ac extreme 3 und 4 nirgends verfügbar ist. Mfg


----------



## hammelgammler (15. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Th habe ihn nun schon 5 mal runter und draufgebaut. Keine Ahnung wirans liegt. Mache heute Mittag mal ein Foto wie er montiert ist . Vielleicht findet ja jemand ne n Fehler. Vielleicht ist ja auch ne Kammer kaputt. Habe am Peter vorm Einbau nichts verändert. Habe die kurzen stifte genommen. Vrm ist gestern im valley auf 110 gestiegen und GPU auf 95. Mal schaun sonst wird's vielleicht ein mk 26 black, da der ac extreme 3 und 4 nirgends verfügbar ist. Mfg



Ich hätte auch noch einen Hybrid 1 über, leider aber mit einem defekten 80mm Lüfter, der die VRM und VRAM kühlt. 
Man müsste dann eventuell eine Schiene verbauen, wo man dann zwei Lüfter dran hängen kann, und diese kühlen dann die anderen Komponenten.
Ich denke sogar das ist die "beste" Lösung um diese zu kühlen, leider wirkt das finde ich auch etwas gefuscht. 

Anderes Thema: Ich wollte gleich mal in Baumarkt fahren, und gucken ob es passende Schrauben gibt, wenn nicht, dann könnte ich doch einfach etwas längere Schrauben nehmen, welche ich einfach durch das Loch stecken kann, und diese dann von unten oder von oben mit einer Mutter befestige, das wäre doch sonst auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2014)

NumberZero schrieb:


> Hey ho,
> 
> Ich wollte euch etwas fragen und zwar geht es um die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC.
> Ich habe auf Hardwareluxx einen Beitrag gelesen und da steht:
> ...


 
Reicht.


----------



## hammelgammler (15. März 2014)

Ja geil, im Baumarkt haben die keine passenden Schrauben, nicht mal mehr kleinere die man dann per Mutter festmachen könnte... 
Weiß jemand eventuell wo man so kleine Schrauben mit Muttern her bekommt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ja geil, im Baumarkt haben die keine passenden Schrauben, nicht mal mehr kleinere die man dann per Mutter festmachen könnte...
> Weiß jemand eventuell wo man so kleine Schrauben mit Muttern her bekommt?


 
Schraubengeschäfft


----------



## Ruffy841 (15. März 2014)

Hallo, 

Bin seit gestern mit der PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ unterwegs und da ich gelesen habe das mein über ein BIOS Update eine R9 290 zu einer R9 290X zu Flashen. Ist das mit meiner Karte auch möglich ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. März 2014)

Ruffy841 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bin seit gestern mit der PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ unterwegs und da ich gelesen habe das mein über ein BIOS Update eine R9 290 zu einer R9 290X zu Flashen. Ist das mit meiner Karte auch möglich ?



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist quasi gleich Null.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. März 2014)

Du musst wohl ein Referenzdesign aus Kw 37 kaufen oder auf einen erneuten Leak hoffen. 
Musst dich aber jetzt nicht sofort von der Brücke schmeißen, das sind 5-9% Unterschied und das geht auch mit Takt ganz gut


----------



## Ruffy841 (15. März 2014)

Ne begründung warum wäre echt nett  danke.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2014)

Ruffy841 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bin seit gestern mit der PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ unterwegs und da ich gelesen habe das mein über ein BIOS Update eine R9 290 zu einer R9 290X zu Flashen. Ist das mit meiner Karte auch möglich ?


 
Nur KW37.

Aber man kann es per Programme herrausfinden

Vlt klappt es bald wieder weil vorallem PowerColor nicht genug 290 Chips liefern kann


----------



## Ruffy841 (15. März 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Du musst wohl ein Referenzdesign aus Kw 37 kaufen oder auf einen erneuten Leak hoffen.
> Musst dich aber jetzt nicht sofort von der Brücke schmeißen, das sind 5-9% Unterschied und das geht auch mit Takt ganz gut


 
Wo kann ich die Info ablesen aus welcher KW meine Karte ist ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2014)

Ruffy841 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich die Info ablesen aus welcher KW meine Karte ist ?


 
Aufm Chip bzw per Programm. 

Aber das du eine karte aus kw37 hast ist gleich 0 da die alle weg sind


----------



## Ruffy841 (15. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aufm Chip bzw per Programm.
> 
> Aber das du eine karte aus kw37 hast ist gleich 0 da die alle weg sind


 
Über welches Programm den xD ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2014)

Ruffy841 schrieb:


> Über welches Programm den xD ?


 
Ich sags dir heute abend. Schreib mir nochmal ne pn. Damit ich es nicht vergesse. Bin gerade bloss mitn handy online


----------



## sicos79 (15. März 2014)

Ich habe eine Asus R9 290X Direct CU II. Sobald ich mit dem GPU Tweak mit der Spannung unter 12.2V gehe fängt der Monitor an zu flackern. Ist das normal? Hatte so etwas mit der 7970 nie. Dort ist mir bei zu wenig Spannung das Game abgestürzt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2014)

sicos79 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Asus R9 290X Direct CU II. Sobald ich mit dem GPU Tweak mit der Spannung unter 12.2V gehe fängt der Monitor an zu flackern. Ist das Normal? Hatte so etwas mit der 7970 nie. Dort ist mir bei zu wenig Spannung das Game abgestürzt.


 
12,2V 

Was für ein NT hast du?


----------



## sicos79 (15. März 2014)

ein FSP Aurum AU-600 ....


----------



## Shooot3r (15. März 2014)

heir sind mal ein paar bilder. kann da jemand nen fehler entdecken`? gibts eigentlich ne backplate für die r9er, die man so kaufen kann? kann man da eine vom wasserkühler nehmen?Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Razor R9 290X / 290 Backplate XSPC Razor R9 290X / 290 Backplate 12756


----------



## tsd560ti (15. März 2014)

@ ruffy
Amd hatte nich nicht genug Teildefekte Chips (deshalb kommen die Core i3 immer später) und hat dann die Chips der 290X zur 290 geflasht, was man Rückgängig machen konnte. Das war bei Tul Karten (Powercolor, Club3d, Vtx3d) in der KW 37 der Fall. Aufgrund der Chipgröße sind aber viele teildefekt und somit haben die mittlerweile genug.


----------



## hammelgammler (15. März 2014)

Sehr gut, extra nach Dortmund gefahren und bei Conrad passende gefunden. 
M2,5 X 8
Die passen.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. März 2014)

mittlerweile habe ich auch folgende bildfehler im heaven. ist das defekter ram?sind so kleine quadrate. ist aber nur unter oc


----------



## hammelgammler (15. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> mittlerweile habe ich auch folgende bildfehler im heaven. ist das defekter ram?sind so kleine quadrate. ist aber nur unter oc



Wenn es nur unter OC ist nehme ich mal an das du zu viel drauf hast. Einfach mal weniger einstellen.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. März 2014)

Denke auch, ist meistens die Gpuspannung. Valley ist auch zum Fehlerfinden sehr geeignet. 
@hammelgammler Wo wohnst du denn , wenn du nach Dortmund fährst? Unna, Schwerte, Holzwickede?


----------



## Shooot3r (15. März 2014)

Hatte 1,33V laut blz u d 1150/1300 eingestellt


----------



## hammelgammler (15. März 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Denke auch, ist meistens die Gpuspannung. Valley ist auch zum Fehlerfinden sehr geeignet.
> @hammelgammler Wo wohnst du denn , wenn du nach Dortmund fährst? Unna, Schwerte, Holzwickede?



Ich wohne in Beckum.  

1,33V? Ist das nicht etwas viel für 1150MHz? Ich brauche knapp 1,18V für 1200MHz bei meiner 290X. Oder meinst du damit den "peak", also die max Spannung?


----------



## Shooot3r (15. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Beckum.
> 
> 1,33V? Ist das nicht etwas viel für 1150MHz? Ich brauche knapp 1,18V für 1200MHz bei meiner 290X. Oder meinst du damit den "peak", also die max Spannung?



Ja ich meine die maxspannung laut gpuz. Was hast du für ne Asic?


----------



## hammelgammler (15. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Ja ich meine die maxspannung laut gpuz. Was hast du für ne Asic?



80,3%.
Meine max Spannung könnte aber auch höher sein, ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob die heftigen Peaks vielleicht auslesefehler sind? Mein Lüfter dreht auch konstant mit 1800 Umdrehungen, es sind aber zwischendurch Peaks dabei mir über 3000 Umdrehungen, obwohl sich nix am Lüfter ändert. 
Meine Schwankt immer so um die 1,16 und 1,2V im durschnitt.


----------



## sicos79 (15. März 2014)

sicos79 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Asus R9 290X Direct CU II. Sobald ich mit dem GPU Tweak mit der Spannung unter 12.2V gehe fängt der Monitor an zu flackern. Ist das normal? Hatte so etwas mit der 7970 nie. Dort ist mir bei zu wenig Spannung das Game abgestürzt.


 
.... ich hatte da nen Komma Fehler drin. Sind natürlich 1.22V. Ist das Flackern bei Unterspannung normal oder stimmt etwas mit der Karte nicht?


----------



## Shooot3r (15. März 2014)

Komisch die bildfehler treten erst seid dem Umbau auf. Fängt auch an zu blitzen...


----------



## hammelgammler (15. März 2014)

Ist es normal, das die Pumpe von dem Hybrid "fiept"? Hört sich so ähnlich an wie Spulenfiepen...

Edit: wtf, habe gerade nur die Pumpe im Betrieb, und das Geräusch ist weg (Pumpe und GPU sind ausgebaut aus dem Gehäuse). 
Sobald ich im laufenden Betrieb mit der GPU, die Pumpe vom Stecker getrennt habe, hat das fiepen aufgehört, demnach kann es nicht von der GPU sein, der Lüfter ist es auch nicht, sondern definitiv die Pumpe. 
Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?

Ach ja, denkt ihr das ein 0,5mm oder 1mm Wärmeleitpad ideal ist für die Spannungswandler? Das originalpad war irgendwie 0,8mm oder so dick sofern ich das beurteilen kann. 
Habe das von Phobya XT 7W/mk.
Hab erst das 0,5mm bestellt, hab heute aber einen falschen Artikel erhalten.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. März 2014)

grade gemerkt, dass vom DIE bzw der gpu ein kleine mini kante abgerochen ist, als ob man was weggefeilt hätte. liegts vielliecht daran?


----------



## Rizoma (15. März 2014)

Du übertaktest deine Karte und wunderst dich über Artefakte


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (15. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Du übertaktest deine Karte und wunderst dich über Artefakte


 
Nein nein Besser, erhöhen die Spannung bis der Chip einen weg hat und sagen dann das Ding wär Sch++++e.


----------



## Marvin82 (15. März 2014)

Klassischer fall von Laminat überstrapaziert beim Umbau  
Kannst mal scharauben lockern und hoffen sie fängt sich wieder bzw die Leiterbahn die du gekappt hast bekommt wieder Kontakt.


----------



## Gummert (15. März 2014)

Ich will jetzt endlich die Lightning haben, zum kotzen wie ewig das braucht.
Angeblich erst Ende März bzw. Anfang April. Bekloppt?


----------



## Shooot3r (15. März 2014)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Klassischer fall von Laminat überstrapaziert beim Umbau
> Kannst mal scharauben lockern und hoffen sie fängt sich wieder bzw die Leiterbahn die du gekappt hast bekommt wieder Kontakt.



Wieso sollte ich leiterbahnen gekappt haben?

edit: scheint wohl doch nichts abgebrochen zu sein, war wohl nur wlp. also habe die karte nun mal neu eingestellt. 1150/1300 bei ca. 50mv-70mv läuft die karte ohne artefakte. die temperatur ist in bf 4 nun so um die 70 grad +-5 benchmark und valley lauft auch ohne artefakte. nur bei furmark krieg ich rechtecke, aber naja das zieht ja auch laut gpu z 380 watt


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

Also ich habe ein Problem bei meiner Pumpe des Hybrid 1.
Wenn die Pumpe auf 100% läuft, ist nur noch das ganz normale Tiefe Pumpengeräusch vorhanden, sobald ich weniger als 98% einstelle, ist ein sehr sehr extremes Fiepen vorhanden, praktisch wie Spulenfiepen. 
Ist das normal bei dem Hybrid 1?
Könnte das jemand anders eventuell mal testen?


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich gehn die "zweieiigen twins" ans werk


----------



## Shooot3r (16. März 2014)

meint ihr ob ich die backplate mit dem peter verbaun kann?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Razor R9 290X / 290 Backplate XSPC Razor R9 290X / 290 Backplate 12756


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

Nein. Der Peter hat doch hinten noch die Halterung raustehen wo die GPU liegt.


----------



## Shooot3r (16. März 2014)

ja aber wenn ich die langen bolzen nehme, müsste das doch passen. die bohrlöcher der backplate sind doch genauso wie die von der platine. habe die bohrungen in der backplate mal rot umrandet . und dann könnte ich noch 4 schrauben hinten an der bodenplatte von der karte schrauben. dann würde die paltine im gehäuse auch nicht durchhängen hinten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> ja aber wenn ich die langen bolzen nehme, müsste das doch passen. die bohrlöcher der backplate sind doch genauso wie die von der platine.


 
hat die R9 so einen großen Lochabstand?  Aber hast recht sollte doch klappen. Probiers einfach


----------



## Shooot3r (16. März 2014)

ja also die bolzen vom peter und die bolzen von einer wasserkühlung müssen dohc den selben abstand haben, da die platinenköscher doch alle gleich sind.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

Sollte klappen. Probier es einfach


----------



## Shooot3r (16. März 2014)

ich glaub das versuch ich mal. sag dann hier mal bescheid


----------



## ATIR290 (16. März 2014)

@TheTai

Wei gut ist die XFX R9 290-er Karte und haltet jene den Takt konstant mit 1 Ghz, oder drosselt sie?
Zudem wie warm unter Metro Last Light- Valley Benchmark und wie sind die Temperaturen zur Karte ?


----------



## Shooot3r (16. März 2014)

hätte nun noch eine frage und zwar habe ich die rotumrandeten bauteile mit kühlkörpern beklebt, müssen die grünumrandeten auch mit kühlkörpern beklept werden? sie liegen bei der referenzkarte ja auch im luftstrom.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen was die maximale VGA- & Digitlae Auflösung ist, die die R9 290 schaffen? Im Internet finde ich nichts. Vlt sthet das ja bei jemanden aufm Kartob drauf


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. März 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=724554"/>
> 
> Gleich gehn die "zweieiigen twins" ans werk



Vergleiche bitte mal die temps gpu und vrm und die Lautstärke der beiden karte und berichte bitte


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

Hat niemand das gleiche Problem mit der Pumpe vom Hybrid? 
Ich Werd noch bekloppt, muss den kleinen Lüfter dauerhaft auf 100% laufen haben, damit dieses extrem penetrante Fiepen weg geht von der Pumpe...


----------



## Rizoma (16. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> hätte nun noch eine frage und zwar habe ich die rotumrandeten bauteile mit kühlkörpern beklebt, müssen die grünumrandeten auch mit kühlkörpern beklept werden? sie liegen bei der referenzkarte ja auch im luftstrom.



weder die Rot noch die Grünen werden beklebt sondern nur diese wie es auf der Karte gemacht wurde 



hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hat niemand das gleiche Problem mit der Pumpe vom Hybrid?
> Ich Werd noch bekloppt, muss den kleinen Lüfter dauerhaft auf 100%  laufen haben, damit dieses extrem penetrante Fiepen weg geht von der  Pumpe...



Das Problem haben einige gibt keine Lösung dafür, da es an dem PWM signal liegt


----------



## Shooot3r (16. März 2014)

naja dürfte aber jetzt nicht so das problem sein, dass ich die rot markierten beklebt habe, oder?

grade noch mal in der anleitung geschaut, da sind die roten beklebt


----------



## tsd560ti (16. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein Problem bei meiner Pumpe des Hybrid 1.
> Wenn die Pumpe auf 100% läuft, ist nur noch das ganz normale Tiefe Pumpengeräusch vorhanden, sobald ich weniger als 98% einstelle, ist ein sehr sehr extremes Fiepen vorhanden, praktisch wie Spulenfiepen.
> Ist das normal bei dem Hybrid 1?
> Könnte das jemand anders eventuell mal testen?



Ich tippe, dass es ein Pwm-Fiepen ist, hatten die F12Pwm auch im PcghTest.


----------



## Rizoma (16. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> naja dürfte aber jetzt nicht so das problem sein, dass ich die rot markierten beklebt habe, oder?
> 
> grade noch mal in der anleitung geschaut, da sind die roten beklebt



Ich habe mir die auch gerade angeschaut und kann da nix erkennen und wenn du sie beklebt hast hast du zu wenig kühler übrig für sie Linken Spannungswandler die direkt daneben sind



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich tippe, dass es ein Pwm-Fiepen ist, hatten die F12Pwm auch im PcghTest.



hatte damals mal vorgeschlagen als das Thema aufkam das jemand dies mal testen sollte ob es an den Arctic Lüftern liegt oder eben an der Karte selber nur niemand hatte darauf reagiert.


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

Die einzige Möglichkeit ist also, die Pumpe und damit auch den Lüfter auf 100% laufen zu lassen? 
Wenn ich die Pumpe einfach anschließe, und das kleine miniPWM Kabel ignoriere und nicht anschließe, läuft dann der Lüfter auch auf 100%?
Ich hätte auch noch eine weitere Pumpe vom Hybrid 1 Zuhause, muss das in nächster Zeit mal testen damit. Könnte es sein, das es nur ein "Montagsmodell" ist, oder haben das wirklich alle Pumpen?

Edit: Jetzt wo du es sagst! Es könnte auch der Lüfter selber sein, als ich den alten Lüfter hatte, der mir ja kaputt gegangen ist, hatte ich das Problem nicht. Also der kleine 80mm Lüfter... 
Naja geil, muss ich den halt auf 100% laufen lassen, "so" laut ist der jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Shooot3r (16. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die auch gerade angeschaut und kann da nix erkennen und wenn du sie beklebt hast hast du zu wenig kühler übrig für sie Linken Spannungswandler die direkt daneben sind
> 
> hatte damals mal vorgeschlagen als das Thema aufkam das jemand dies mal testen sollte ob es an den Arctic Lüftern liegt oder eben an der Karte selber nur niemand hatte darauf reagiert.



Ja die wandler rechts daneben werden von der Boden platte gekühlt. Auf der ekl Homepage sieht man dass sie beklebt sind. 

Mfg


----------



## Rizoma (16. März 2014)

brauchen aber nicht beklebt zu werden da gibt es wichtigere wie zb. der Steuerchip rechts von den Spawas den empfiehlt PCGH noch zu bekleben


----------



## Shooot3r (16. März 2014)

Welchen steuerchip meinst du9 stehe gerade aufm schlauch


----------



## Gummert (16. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen was die maximale VGA- & Digitlae Auflösung ist, die die R9 290 schaffen? Im Internet finde ich nichts. Vlt sthet das ja bei jemanden aufm Kartob drauf


 
2560 x 1440, 2560x1600, 4096 x 2160

VGA/DVI Single-LINK: 1920x1080, 1920x1200


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> 2560 x 1440, 2560x1600, 4096 x 2160
> 
> VGA/DVI Single-LINK: 1920x1080, 1920x1200


 
Danke


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

Wenn das so weiter geht hol ich mir echt ne Erweiterbare Wasserkühlung und ein Corsair 900D wtf. 
Erst Krieg ich nen Guten Hybrid, wo der Lüfter dann verreckt, und jetzt hab ich einen der funktioniert, aber unter 100% fiept. 
Was geht denn ab ey...

Edit: Lol ist Elpida RAM echt SO schlecht?? Bei 1400MHz Krieg ich einfach nen black screen und nix geht mehr...

Edit2: Ups, hatte vergessen das ich noch - 56mV undervoltet hatte.


----------



## Euda (16. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht hol ich mir echt ne Erweiterbare Wasserkühlung und ein Corsair 900D wtf.
> Erst Krieg ich nen Guten Hybrid, wo der Lüfter dann verreckt, und jetzt hab ich einen der funktioniert, aber unter 100% fiept.


 
Tut er bei mir ebenso. :/


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

1465MHz scheint das Maximum zu sein @stock voltage bei meiner 290X mit Elpida RAM. 
Ist das akzeptabel?

Edit: Naja immerhin sind bei +100mV 1200MHz Core und 1500MHz Memory drin. 
Ist doch bestimmt nicht das schlechteste...


----------



## Shooot3r (16. März 2014)

Kap bei mir auch, 1350 gehen aber


----------



## Rizoma (16. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Welchen steuerchip meinst du9 stehe gerade aufm schlauch



Ich habe zwar die Print Ausgabe wo das drin stand gerade nicht zur Hand aber es sollte dieser hier sein den ich auf deinem Bild markiert habe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooot3r (16. März 2014)

aso jo, kann man die auch mit den kühlkörpern bekleben? wollte die spannungswandler vorne an der slotblende auch noch mit nem block kühlen. wäre das sinnvoll?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht hol ich mir echt ne Erweiterbare Wasserkühlung und ein Corsair 900D wtf.
> Erst Krieg ich nen Guten Hybrid, wo der Lüfter dann verreckt, und jetzt hab ich einen der funktioniert, aber unter 100% fiept.
> Was geht denn ab ey...
> 
> ...




Ea reicht sogar ein 750D für ne gute Wakü 

Mal sehen vlt hol ivh mir die Hybrid II 

Einfach mal zum testen


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

Woah mein Speicher ist echt so ne Mega Krücke.... 
Bei +100mV nur knapp 1470MHz. Bekomm nach na Zeit immer nen black screen.


----------



## Rizoma (16. März 2014)

bei den 290´er lohnt es eh nicht den Speicher zu übertakten wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> bei den 290´er lohnt es eh nicht den Speicher zu übertakten wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


 
Aber bei der X oder was?


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

Es lohnt sich also nicht den Speicher bei na 290X zu übertakten? 
Wieso nicht, wenn ich fragen darf?...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

Ich versteh es auch nicht


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

Okay irgendwas wird einfach zu warm, oder der Core ist zu hoch mit 1200MHz.
Hab jetzt gerade Core auf 1000 und 1550 Memory bei +75mV, und bisher läuft es ohne Probleme. 
Kann es sein das ab 100°C VRM1 die Karte irgendwie abschaltet oder so? Hab bisher noch die Bodenplatte gefuscht drauf mit Akasa Wärmeleitpads, die total schlecht sind.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

Nein VRMs sind für mehr als 100°C ausgelegt


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein VRMs sind für mehr als 100°C ausgelegt


 
Jep, die meisten wohl so bis 150°C.


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

Komisch, dann ist mein RAM wohl einfach mega für den Arsch. 
Ich bekomme nicht mal 1500MHz stable... 
Gerade Black screen bei 1200 / 1500 bekommen im Metro 2033 Benchmark. 
Übertriebenste Memory overclocking Krücke.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Komisch, dann ist mein RAM wohl einfach mega für den Arsch.
> Ich bekomme nicht mal 1500MHz stable...
> Gerade Black screen bei 1200 / 1500 bekommen im Metro 2033 Benchmark.
> Übertriebenste Memory overclocking Krücke.


 
Für solche Werte hatte ich schon +200mV Anliegen


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Für solche Werte hatte ich schon +200mV Anliegen



Ernsthaft? 
Hast du denn auch eine 290X oder eine ohne X? Weiß ja nicht ob das so einen großen Unterschied macht. 
Ich hab so ca. 1,185V real Anliegen im durschnitt bei +100mV. 
Mehr Spannung hab ich bisher noch nicht gemacht, da ich erstmal auf die Phobya Pads warte, damit die VRM auch schön kühl dabei bleiben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> Hast du denn auch eine 290X oder eine ohne X? Weiß ja nicht ob das so einen großen Unterschied macht.
> Ich hab so ca. 1,185V real Anliegen im durschnitt bei +100mV.
> Mehr Spannung hab ich bisher noch nicht gemacht, da ich erstmal auf die Phobya Pads warte, damit die VRM auch schön kühl dabei bleiben.


 
Ja. Es dürfte keinen großen Unterscheid machen.


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

Alter, gerade sogar bei 1200 / 1450 ein black screen. 
Ich teste jetzt mal 1400 für den Speicher.

Edit: Meinst du eigentlich nur den Core oder auch den Speicher das du +200mV brauchst? 
Weil ich habe häufig gesehen das die meisten easy mindestens 1500MHz beim Speicher haben. Meistens sogar noch mehr.


----------



## Gummert (16. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht hol ich mir echt ne Erweiterbare Wasserkühlung und ein Corsair 900D wtf.
> Erst Krieg ich nen Guten Hybrid, wo der Lüfter dann verreckt, und jetzt hab ich einen der funktioniert, aber unter 100% fiept.
> Was geht denn ab ey...
> 
> ...


 

Genau deswegen habe ich mir ne gescheite WaKü gekauft. Kostet mit Quad Radi knapp 280€ lieber so, als erweiterbare AiO
Ref Karten günstiger, fullcover kühler drauf, fertig. OC bis der Arzt kommt. 

Einzige Problem: Fiepen. Doch das hatte ich bisher nie. Bei ner WaKü ist es scheiß egal ob Hitziger Chip... die Fillrate bei den AMDs ist einfach bedeutend besser als bei nvidia.
Merkt man bei Star Citizen schon gewaltig!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. März 2014)

Auch wenn die Pixel Rate bei bei den AMD besser ist, fehlt es etwas an Texel Rate. Da hat Nvidia die Nase vorn.


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

Was für eine Spannung ist für 24/7 unbedenklich? 
Habe bei +100mV real knapp 1,18V anliegen, ist das bereits viel oder geht da noch was?


----------



## Shooot3r (16. März 2014)

Womit überwacht ihr, welche Spannungen real Anliegen ? Bei GPU z habe ich bei vdd Max immer so um die 1,29 - 1,3 oder sind das nur die spannungsspitzen ?

Ps: welches kuhlkorperset könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Brauch noch welche zum draufkleben auf die karte.


----------



## hammelgammler (16. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Womit überwacht ihr, welche Spannungen real Anliegen ? Bei GPU z habe ich bei vdd Max immer so um die 1,29 - 1,3 oder sind das nur die spannungsspitzen ?
> 
> Ps: welches kuhlkorperset könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Brauch noch welche zum draufkleben auf die karte.



Ich schaue immer, zwischen welchen Werten die Spannung schwankt, und nehme dann den Durschnitt. 
Die max Werte, also die Spannungsspitzen sind bei mir auch etwas höher. 

Die von Alpenföhn sollen gut sein (Alpenföhn VGA Chipset) 


Hat jemand eine Erklärung, wieso ich bei +100mV 1200MHz Core aber keine 1450MHz Memory stable bekomme, wenn ich aber @stock voltage einfach nur den Memory auf 1450MHz takte, alles komplett stable läuft? 
Wenn ich bei +100mV 1200 Core habe und 1250 Memory läuft auch alles stable. 
VRM1 ist bei +100mV so bei 99°C, bei stock so 71°C.
Kann es sein das einfach irgendwas zu warm wird? Habe einen VRAM nicht bestückt mit passivkühler und zwei VRAM mit einem kleinen passivkühler (Vorbesitzer), kann es sein das diese einfach zu heiß werden?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ich schaue immer, zwischen welchen Werten die Spannung schwankt, und nehme dann den Durschnitt.
> Die max Werte, also die Spannungsspitzen sind bei mir auch etwas höher.
> 
> Die von Alpenföhn sollen gut sein (Alpenföhn VGA Chipset)
> ...



24/7 @1,25v real anliegend 

1200@1,18v ist bisl wenig saft . 

Um den Speicher auszuloten stelle den Standarttakt von der gpu ein.....wenn Speicher ausgelotet dann machst das selbe mit der gpu.... Max für den Speicher auszuloten@24/7 würde ich 1500mhz nehmen .....weil den Speicher quälen bringt nichts .....zb benchen kannst natürlich höher gehen


----------



## BertB (17. März 2014)

hab am freitag ne r9 290 windforce in betrieb genommen, ist sehr kühl mit eigener lüfterkurve, unter 70°C
aber oc mäßig geht da so gut wie nix,
ab 1070/1250 bekomm ich schon artefakte in 3dmark11 und abstürze in heaven 4.0
ab werk läuft die mit 1040MHz, die hält sie auch schön
die power ist sehr überzeugend, hatte mir aber mehr versprochen, was die takte angeht, 
mache auch viel benching, daher juckts mich schon
auf anandtech gibts leute im valleythread, die schaffen 1200MHz mit dem referenzkühler (@100%),
valley läuft immerhin mit 1100/1300MHz durch, aber viel find ich das auch nicht...
ist halt die siliziumlotterie, wie?

spannung kann man auch nicht einstellen, weder mit afterburner, trixx, noch dem gigabyte eigenen tool


----------



## hammelgammler (17. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 24/7 @1,25v real anliegend
> 
> 1200@1,18v ist bisl wenig saft .
> 
> Um den Speicher auszuloten stelle den Standarttakt von der gpu ein.....wenn Speicher ausgelotet dann machst das selbe mit der gpu.... Max für den Speicher auszuloten@24/7 würde ich 1500mhz nehmen .....weil den Speicher quälen bringt nichts .....zb benchen kannst natürlich höher gehen



Bisher läufts mit real 1,18V mit 1200 / 1250 Heaven stable ohne Artefakte. 
Ist bisher seit 20min dabei, lass den einfach mal jetzt 1h 30min so weiter laufen. 
Wäre das ein gutes Ergebnis wenn es bei 1,18V stable läuft?


----------



## ATIR290 (17. März 2014)

Dennoch steigt der Verbrauch enornm
Meine Läuft mit ca. 1,075 Volt (Minus 60mV) und 1060 Mhz bei Metro Last LIGHT und Valley bei max. 93/94 Grad taktstabil durch.
Somit ist der Stromverbrauch recht moderat, und besser als so manch andere Karte.
Wie dies im Sommer aussieht sei mal dahingestellt,- rechne aber sollte knapp hinkommen.
Lüfter auf 49% fixiert  (Referenz Design)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. März 2014)

Auch die Temperatur trägt zum Verbrauch bei. Nicht nur die Spannung


----------



## hammelgammler (17. März 2014)

Stromverbrauch ist mir bisher noch relativ egal, ich die paar Euro pro Jahr kann ich auch gerne zahlen für die mehr Leistung...
Wobei das auch nicht viel mehr sein wird, da ich gute Temperaturen durch den Hybrid habe.

Edit: okay lag nicht am ram sondern 1,18V waren zu wenig für 1200MHz. 
Hab jetzt gerade so knapp 1,95V, mal gucken wie es damit so läuft.


----------



## Lugior (17. März 2014)

Ich will mir den Peter 2 mit der Grundplatte vom Referenzkühler auf die xfx r9 290 core Edition drauf bauen.
Die pads zwischen Karte und Grundplatte wollte ich gegen die von phobya tauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie dick die sein sollten? 0,5  1  oder 1,5mm ?


----------



## hammelgammler (17. März 2014)

Lugior schrieb:


> Ich will mir den Peter 2 mit der Grundplatte vom Referenzkühler auf die xfx r9 290 core Edition drauf bauen.
> Die pads zwischen Karte und Grundplatte wollte ich gegen die von phobya tauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie dick die sein sollten? 0,5  1  oder 1,5mm ?



Also ich mache das gleiche wie du, und habe mir 0,5 und 1mm gekauft, ich denke 1,5 ist ein bisschen dick. 
Die Standard pads waren vielleicht 0,8mm dick für die VRM und 1mm für die VRAM.


----------



## Schmenki (17. März 2014)

Da wäre ich mal auf Temperaturunterschiede gespannt.
Eventuell würde ich das bei mir dann auch machen


----------



## Lugior (17. März 2014)

Reicht da je 1 Pad oder lieber gleich 2 von jedem nehmen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hab jetzt gerade so knapp 1,95V, mal gucken wie es damit so läuft.


 
Ich denke mit 1,95V wirst du zur Post laufen um deine Karte in RMA zu geben. 

Aber bei 1,95V sind gute Taktraten drin. Schätze mal so 3GHz


----------



## hammelgammler (17. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich denke mit 1,95V wirst du zur Post laufen um deine Karte in RMA zu geben.
> 
> Aber bei 1,95V sind gute Taktraten drin. Schätze mal so 3GHz



Ich meine natürlich 1,195V. 
Ist mir gerade aber auch abgeschmiert mit nem black screen. Ich probiere mal etwas mehr.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. März 2014)

Mal ne Frage, was meint ihr verbraucht eine 290 Tri-X bei 1Ghz und 1.14V? Achso und irgendwie ist eine Karte eine 290X zumindest nach Shaderanzahl (2810) und den Asic kann ich auch nicht auslesen


----------



## Shooot3r (17. März 2014)

wieso wird mir in gpu z bei der maximalen vddc nur 1,281 v angezeigt, obwohl ich im asus gpu tweak 1,412 eingestellt habe ( testweise)

mfg


----------



## Schmenki (17. März 2014)

Die Grafikkarten haben einen sogenannten VDROP.
Die anliegende Spannung ist nicht gleich der eingestellten. 
Ist völlig normal also. Ich habe z.B. bei 1450mV Einstellung erst 1,258V anliegen.


----------



## Shooot3r (17. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarten haben einen sogenannten VDROP.
> Die anliegende Spannung ist nicht gleich der eingestellten.
> Ist völlig normal also. Ich habe z.B. bei 1450mV Einstellung erst 1,258V anliegen.



Ja das war mir bekannt, allerdings wusste ich nicht das es so heftig ist.

Mfg


----------



## tsd560ti (17. März 2014)

Ich habe 1,06Volt, bei 1,125 eingestellt, aber das ist auch bei einer 7950.


----------



## hammelgammler (17. März 2014)

Maximal hab ich bei stock voltage 1120 Core und 1450 Memory. (1,11V)
Scheint ja auch eher durschnitt zu sein. Ich hab irgendwie nur Pech gehabt mit meinen Karten, GTX 260, AMD 7950, kurz eine R9 290 Tri-X, und jetzt eine Sapphire R9 290X. Alle waren Krücken beim overclocking.


----------



## Euda (17. März 2014)

Nabend :>

Habe am vorigen Abend mal ein wenig an der Spannung und am /wi6-Command des Afterburners gespielt. Die Spannung kann ich setzen, jedoch rennt die Karte hierbei in ihr gesetztes Power-Target und erreicht somit nicht die modifizierte Taktrate. Das Spannungs-Offset beträgt +150mV, das Power Target sowohl im CCC, als auch mittels Afterburner Beta 18 auf +50% gesetzt. Dennoch hält sich die Karte bei der besagten Spannung ingame zwischen 980- & ~1080 MHz auf.

Besitzt jemand eine Lösung respektive einen Workaround um das lästige Powertarget?

MfG,
Euda


----------



## JonnyFaust (17. März 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Nabend :>
> 
> Habe am vorigen Abend mal ein wenig an der Spannung und am /wi6-Command des Afterburners gespielt. Die Spannung kann ich setzen, jedoch rennt die Karte hierbei in ihr gesetztes Power-Target und erreicht somit nicht die modifizierte Taktrate. Das Spannungs-Offset beträgt +150mV, das Power Target sowohl im CCC, als auch mittels Afterburner Beta 18 auf +50% gesetzt. Dennoch hält sich die Karte bei der besagten Spannung ingame zwischen 980- & ~1080 MHz auf.
> 
> ...



Doofe Frage, aber hast du den 13.12 drauf? Hatte nämlich das selbe Problem mit dem 14.X Treiber


----------



## Euda (17. März 2014)

Habe aktuell den 14.2er laufen 
Nun, dann werde ich wohl warten müssen, bin momentan zu faul für 'Install -> Reboot'-Orgien. Habe mich bis nun erst unzureichend mit dem OC-Potenzial bei erhöhter Spannung sowie Informationen zur real anliegenden Spannung während verschiedenen OC-Konfigurationen beschäftigt, obgleich ich die Karte bereits seit Release-Tag habe. Mit dem nächsten WHQL erwarte ich einfach mal einen Fix 
Danke dir


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Maximal hab ich bei stock voltage 1120 Core und 1450 Memory. (1,11V)
> Scheint ja auch eher durschnitt zu sein. Ich hab irgendwie nur Pech gehabt mit meinen Karten, GTX 260, AMD 7950, kurz eine R9 290 Tri-X, und jetzt eine Sapphire R9 290X. Alle waren Krücken beim overclocking.



1120 @ stock voltage ist doch super


----------



## hammelgammler (17. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 1120 @ stock voltage ist doch super



Hat das nicht so gut wie jeder?


----------



## Lugior (17. März 2014)

Wie kann ich im Afterburner die Spannung verstellen? Die Option habe ich in den Settings aktiviert, jedoch kann ich den Regler nicht verstellen


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Nabend :>
> 
> Habe am vorigen Abend mal ein wenig an der Spannung und am /wi6-Command des Afterburners gespielt. Die Spannung kann ich setzen, jedoch rennt die Karte hierbei in ihr gesetztes Power-Target und erreicht somit nicht die modifizierte Taktrate. Das Spannungs-Offset beträgt +150mV, das Power Target sowohl im CCC, als auch mittels Afterburner Beta 18 auf +50% gesetzt. Dennoch hält sich die Karte bei der besagten Spannung ingame zwischen 980- & ~1080 MHz auf.
> 
> ...


 
Nimm TRIXX, da funzt auch das PT, deswegen habe ich mich beim OC vom Afterburner distanziert (PT hat dort Null Effekt), den lasse ich nur nebenher gelegentlich mit laufen wegen OSD.
Mit TRIXX kannste zwar die Spannung explizit nicht senken, aber mit dem PT auch sehr niedrige Verbrauchswerte spielend erreichen.


----------



## Euda (17. März 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nimm TRIXX, da funzt auch das PT, deswegen habe ich mich beim OC vom Afterburner distanziert (PT hat dort Null Effekt), den lasse ich nur nebenher gelegentlich mit laufen wegen OSD.
> Mit TRIXX kannste zwar die Spannung explizit nicht senken, aber mit dem PT auch sehr niedrige Verbrauchswerte spielend erreichen.


 
Habe es eben mit Trixx getestet, hatte jedoch auch keinerlei Auswirkungen.
Hatte allerdings den Afterburner parallel laufen, sodass dieser in Konflikt mit dem Sapphire-Tool gewesen sein könnte - werde das später heut Abend nochmal testen, danke


----------



## JonnyFaust (17. März 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Habe es eben mit Trixx getestet, hatte jedoch auch keinerlei Auswirkungen.
> Hatte allerdings den Afterburner parallel laufen, sodass dieser in Konflikt mit dem Sapphire-Tool gewesen sein könnte - werde das später heut Abend nochmal testen, danke


 
Nimm den 13.12! Dann wird auch der Takt bobenfest gehalten. Hab eben mal mit dem 14.2 gegen getestet und wie beim 14.1 wird der Takt nicht gehalten. Den 13.12 wieder drauf gepackt und die 1200 werden dauerhaft gehalten!


----------



## Euda (17. März 2014)

Gut, ich teste den Treiber noch heute Abend. 
Abseits von Mantle änderten die beiden 14er-Versionen keine Spielperformance oder irre ich mich? 
MfG


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hat das nicht so gut wie jeder?



Du hast keine schlechte Karte erwischt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du hast keine schlechte Karte erwischt


 
Wann holst du dir den endlich mal dein Kärtchen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. März 2014)

Ich bin nun heiß auf die R9 290 Vapor X ....weil wenn sie wirklich eine verbesserte SpawasKühlung hat und eine gute Luftersteuerung wo sich im idle 2 luffis auschalten ist doch sexy  im idle leise ist echt Hammer  stört mich nur noch die blaue Farbe  muss nur black sein  weil habe meinen kompletten pc auf schwarz getrimmt ....the dark arc


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich bin nun heiß auf die R9 290 Vapor X ....weil wenn sie wirklich eine verbesserte SpawasKühlung hat und eine gute Luftersteuerung wo sich im idle 2 luffis auschalten ist doch sexy  im idle leise ist echt Hammer  stört mich nur noch die blaue Farbe  muss nur black sein  weil habe meinen kompletten pc auf schwarz getrimmt ....the dark arc


 
mal sehen wann die verfügbar ist


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> mal sehen wann die verfügbar ist



Hoffe bald und bitte unter 400€


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hoffe bald und bitte unter 400€


 
Wenn die in der nächsten Woche bei MF verfügbar sein sollte und meine PCS+ bis dahin nicht wieder aus der RMA da ist, werde ich sie auch in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn die in der nächsten Woche bei MF verfügbar sein sollte und meine PCS+ bis dahin nicht wieder aus der RMA da ist, werde ich sie auch in Betracht ziehen.



So ist Richtig  also zockste auch zur Zeit mit der igpu


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So ist Richtig  also zockste auch zur Zeit mit der igpu


 
Nein. Mit einer GTX470


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. Mit einer GTX470



Besser als igpu  aber skill macht auch Laune  warst lange nicht mehr on bei skill stimmts  komm mal wieder rein


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Besser als igpu  aber skill macht auch Laune  warst lange nicht mehr on bei skill stimmts  komm mal wieder rein


 
Ja ich muss mal wieder vorbei schauen^^
War die ganze Zeit jetzt in DayZ unterwegs. Das kannst du dir auchmal holen 

Was ist eigentlich mit deiner Gigabyte-Karte passiert?


----------



## xxwollexx (18. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich bin nun heiß auf die R9 290 Vapor X ....weil wenn sie wirklich eine verbesserte SpawasKühlung hat und eine gute Luftersteuerung wo sich im idle 2 luffis auschalten ist doch sexy  im idle leise ist echt Hammer  stört mich nur noch die blaue Farbe  muss nur black sein  weil habe meinen kompletten pc auf schwarz getrimmt ....the dark arc


 
Dito - Warte derzeit auch darauf. Geschissen auf die Farbe, kann man sich auch umfolieren wen es juckt 
Die technischen Daten hingegen lassen einen doch aber hoffen, dass da was schönes kommt


----------



## Euda (18. März 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Nimm den 13.12! Dann wird auch der Takt bobenfest gehalten. Hab eben mal mit dem 14.2 gegen getestet und wie beim 14.1 wird der Takt nicht gehalten. Den 13.12 wieder drauf gepackt und die 1200 werden dauerhaft gehalten!


 
Habe soeben den 14.2-Treiber mit der aktuellen WHQL-Version 13.12 ersetzt und das PowerLimit wirkte sich tatsächlich auf die erreichten (und gehaltenen) Taktraten aus, danke. 
_



			
				hammelgammler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab irgendwie nur Pech gehabt mit meinen Karten, GTX 260, AMD 7950, kurz eine R9 290 Tri-X, und jetzt eine Sapphire R9 290X. Alle waren Krücken beim overclocking.



Bitte, OC-Krücke bei 1120MHz solide rennend mit Standardspannung und überhaupt stabil zu prügelnden 1,2 GHz?
Schau mal hier - +200mV, im Schnitt >1,2V anliegend und 1198 MHz Core-Clock bei mit 1300 MHz schiebenden Speicherbausteinen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu sollte erwähnt werden, dass der Screenshot circa fünf Minuten vor dem aufgetretenen Blackscreen bei den besagten Takt/Voltage-Konfigurationen auftrat. VRM2 bei <60°C, VRM1 bei ~80-90°C.
Wohingegen ich die Karte nicht direkt als OC-Krücke bezeichnen würde - habe bereits von wesentlich Schlimmeren Modellen gehört. 

Blur im Screenshot -> Forensoftware.

Test 2:
Bei +100mV, resultierend in real ~1.18V im Schnitt und 1140 MHz sind Artefakte in Crysis 3 auch nicht zu übersehen. 
Ebenfalls völlig artefaktbehaftet sind 1176 MHz bei +200mV, real ~1.25V.

Insgesamt hat mir das Overclocking mit der GTX 770 sowie GTX 780 weitaus mehr Freude gemacht, als mit dem Hawaii-Chip. Viel ist subjektiv und steht in starker Relation zur "Silizium-Lotterie" und dem somit einhergehenden Taktpotenzial, jedoch tragen auch andere Faktoren dazu bei. Beispielsweise die Wärmeentwicklung, welche bei der R290X zweifellos schwieriger zu handhaben ist, als bei den grünen Keplern. Zusätzlich reagierten Letztere sehr sensibel auch auf geringe Spannungserhöhungen und mit Downsampling ließ sich die Leistung in praktisch jedem Titel sinnvoll und prägnant umsetzen. Bei der Konkurrenz hingegen münden Spannungserhöhungen im dreistelligen Millivolt-Bereich allenfalls in stärkerer Hitzeentwicklung, öffnen bei mir jedoch alles andere als ein hohes Übertaktungspotenzial. 

Nichtsdestoweniger schätze ich, dass der Hawaii-Chip insbesondere in einem 'großen' Wasserkühlkreislauf und mit taktfreudigerem Pendant 'ne Menge Spaß machen kann und spekuliere sicher auf eine kommende OGSSAA-Implementierung im Catalyst-Treiber. Obiges stellt nur meine Erfahrung dar und dass ich ein wenig enttäuscht in puncto Overclocking vom Hawaii-Chip bin.


----------



## hammelgammler (18. März 2014)

Okay, also 1140 bei +100mV mit Artefakten ist schon heftig... 
Bei den meisten Tests die ich gesehen habe, erreichen die mit stock voltage oft diesen Wert. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2014)

Meine PCS+ hat nicht einmal Standardtakt geschafft. OC ging garnicht


----------



## Euda (18. März 2014)

Würde meine Karte, vom OC-Potenzial ausgehend, im ~unteren Mittelfeld einordnen. Allerdings sollte bei Tests das etwas geringere OC-Potenzial des Hawaii XT gegenüber dem Hawaii Pro im Blickfeld bleiben. Also nichts verwechseln wenn du dir Tests anschaust. Ich denke, 1140 MHz für eine konventionelle 290er wäre "ganz gut", während man bei gleichem Takt mit der 290X auf Stock-Voltages schon ein sehr gutes Modell erwischt hätte.

Mein Problem ist eben nicht der erreichbare Takt bei Standardspannung (1080-1100 MHz ist schon 'drin, womit ich mich zufrieden gebe), sondern viel mehr das Weigern höherer Clocks entgegen sämtlicher Spannungserhöhungen. Da tut sich nichts :/


----------



## hammelgammler (18. März 2014)

Ah okay, dachte da wären keine großen Unterschiede mit der 290 und 290X. 
Dann scheint mein Core ja ganz gut zu sein, der Memory dafür umso schlechter. 
Nicht mal 1450MHz bei stock voltage. Naja immerhin ist der Core wichtiger bei Games.


----------



## Euda (18. März 2014)

Schnurz, Memory macht in der Praxis kaum etwas aus, wenngleich immernoch mehr, als beim GK110


----------



## Preylord (18. März 2014)

Serwutz,denke hier bin ich richtig mit meinem Problem 

Habe in meinem neuen Sytem eine Sapphire Tri-x R290 und bin Opfer des brüchtigten "Flackerns" im Desktopbetrieb (Win 8.1)
Sowohl mit dem 13.12 als auch mit dem 14.2 Beta ändert sich nichts...ein Aktuelleres BIOS konnte ich für die Karte nicht finden.
Nun wird an vielen Stellen im Netz geschrieben das eine Erhöhung des Speichertakts im 2D Betrieb abhilfe schaffen "kann"...
...aber irgendwie bin ich zu doof dazu 
Wenn ich im Catalyst Overdrive Aktiviere und den Schieber für den Speichertakt verändere ändert sich laut der Anzeige des GPU
Takt...aber der Speichertakt bleibt auf 150 Mhz festgenagelt  
Ich konnte keine vernünfige Anleitung finden dieses zu bewerkstelligen....Help needed 

Mfg


----------



## Xcravier (18. März 2014)

Ich habe bei Standarttakt mit Standardspannung zwar keine Artefakte in Valley pder Heaven, aber so ca. jedes 30. Spiel bei LoL habe ich an manchen Stellen blaue Quadrate -.-


----------



## hammelgammler (18. März 2014)

Ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage. 
Würde das Sinn machen, wie ich es vor habe die Bodenplatte mit Kühlern zu bestücken? 
Würde dann so aussehen wie im Anhang, hab die bisher nur drauf gelegt. 

Und das gleiche dann an wenigen Stellen rechts.

Edit: Okay ich hab die Karte jetzt bestückt, jetzt nur noch die WLP und den Kühler drauf. Bin mal gespannt wie die Temps sind.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja ich muss mal wieder vorbei schauen^^
> War die ganze Zeit jetzt in DayZ unterwegs. Das kannst du dir auchmal holen
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit deiner Gigabyte-Karte passiert?



Die hatte ich ja nur eine Woche....die hatte extremes Spulenfiepen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Dito - Warte derzeit auch darauf. Geschissen auf die Farbe, kann man sich auch umfolieren wen es juckt
> Die technischen Daten hingegen lassen einen doch aber hoffen, dass da was schönes kommt



Benutze auch nur eine igpu? wenn ja dann lade dir ruhig Skill runter ...ist kostenlos und macht mitn paar Kollegen auch noch fun .....zur Uberbruckung 1a


----------



## hammelgammler (18. März 2014)

Geil! 
Hab jetzt die GPU fertig bestückt, mit Phobya 0,5mm Wärmeleitpads und Bodenplatte + kleine passivkühler drauf auf die Bodenplatte. 
Hab alle Lüfter sehr Silent eingestellt, für mich zumindest, und max 59°C VRM1,  52°C VRM2 und 56°C GPU. 
Sind doch ganz akzeptable Werte oder nicht?


----------



## Schmenki (18. März 2014)

Welche Temperaturen hattest du vorher?


----------



## hammelgammler (18. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Welche Temperaturen hattest du vorher?



Über 75°C VRM1, ich glaube irgendwie über 60°C VRM2 und über 65°C GPU, weiß die genauen Werte aber auch nicht mehr so genau. 
Eventuell würde ich noch ein paar Grad mehr rausbekommen, hab ziemlich doof die GELID GC Extreme aufgetragen... 
Mit beiden Noctua F12 @max hab ich 50°C GPU. Ist aber auch ziemlich warm hier im Raum, stehen zwei Rechner drin mit Heizung an.


----------



## Schmenki (18. März 2014)

Welche Pads haste denn auf die VRMs gesetzt?
Weil wenn würde ich nur die Pads von den VRMs ersetzen.

Und wie dick waren die originalen?

lg


----------



## hammelgammler (18. März 2014)

Die originalen waren vielleicht 0,8mm dick, ich hab jetzt 0,5mm genommen, weil ich mir gedacht habe, WLP trägt man auch nur hauchdünn auf. 

Hab gerade mal Heaven am laufen. 
Core: 1200MHz
Memory: 1250MHz
Voltage: +118mV (real ca. 1,2V)
GPU: 66°C
VRM1: 79°C
VRM2: 56°C
Lüfter: Silent

Wobei gesagt werden muss, das die warme Luft in das Gehäuse geblasen wird, dementsprechend ist es auch ziemlich warm dort. Das heißt natürlich auch den VRM.

Edit: Heaven läuft fröhlich weiter. Temps sind immer noch die gleichen. VRM1 geht teilweise auch wieder auf 78°C runter. 
Ich denke mal es sind nicht die besten VRM Temps, aber eigentlich bin ich schon ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Zumal die ja eh bis 150°C gehen dürfen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die hatte ich ja nur eine Woche....die hatte extremes Spulenfiepen


 
Aber noch in der Sig stehen haben


----------



## Darkness99 (18. März 2014)

Nabend!So heute ist meine neue 290X gekommen!Ich hatte doch die 290X PCS+ zurückgeschickt!Habe jetzt die MSI 290X Gaming!
Nach kurzer Testphase ist die MSI mit Stocktakt 1030MhZ der auch gehalten wird schneller von den Punkten in FireStrike Ex. als die PCS+@1100Mhz Gpu und 1350MhZ Speicher!
Wie ich es vor 2 Wochen hier schon gesagt habe, die PCS+ Karten haben Probleme!PowerColer auch deswegen angeschrieben aber leider keine Antwort erhalten!
Die Gaming ist zwar bei 100% Last bei 76-78 Grad aber der Lüfter ist leiser als der von der PCS+!
Mfg Darkness


----------



## hammelgammler (18. März 2014)

Wie viel Einfluss hat der Speicher Takt bei Benchmarks?? 
Die 290X Lightning mit 1150 Core und 1650 Memory hat exakt so viel bei Valley wie ich mit 1200 Core und 1500 Memory. 
Voll heftig.

Edit: Selbst bei +118mV laufen 1500MHz Memory bei mir nicht stable, 1200MHz Core aber schon. Total geil.

Edit2: Nicht mal 1450MHz Memory laufen stable!


----------



## xxwollexx (18. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Benutze auch nur eine igpu? wenn ja dann lade dir ruhig Skill runter ...ist kostenlos und macht mitn paar Kollegen auch noch fun .....zur Uberbruckung 1a


 
Igpu seit Oktober13... Seit dem warte ich auf eine anständige 290ig ^^ Ich schaus mir mal an  Hab bislang aber einiges gespielt, Bf4, Bioshock Infinite, Grid2 usw. Alles auf 1080p Rest immer angepasst.  Dennoch brauch ich dringend eine ordentliche Graka, mein Igpu ist auch einfach überfordert mit mir und meinen Panoramas in Photoshop, die nun in den Bereich der Gigapixel stoßen.  

Meinst du Skill Special Force 2?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber noch in der Sig stehen haben



Stimmt noch nicht geändert


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Igpu seit Oktober13... Seit dem warte ich auf eine anständige 290ig ^^ Ich schaus mir mal an  Hab bislang aber einiges gespielt, Bf4, Bioshock Infinite, Grid2 usw. Alles auf 1080p Rest immer angepasst.
> Meinst du Skill Special Force 2?



Jo genau 

ich seit November und im Dezember für eine Woche 290 ref ....seit dem warte ich auf eine gute 290.....traurig eigentlich


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo genau
> 
> ich seit November und im Dezember für eine Woche 290 ref ....seit dem warte ich auf eine gute 290.....traurig eigentlich


 
Manche Dinge kommen nie :-p


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber noch in der Sig stehen haben




Nur für Dich meine Signatur geändert


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nur für Dich meine Signatur geändert


 
Und deine Profilangabe bitte noch :-p


----------



## hammelgammler (18. März 2014)

So bisher läuft nun schon seit einer Stunde ca. Heaven mit 1200 Core, 1250 Memory bei +100mV.
GPU dabei 62°C, VRM1 71°C und VRM2 52°C.


----------



## Euda (18. März 2014)

+100mV würde ich bei locker sitzendem Einkommen (falls dann doch mal was ausfällt) noch als 24/7-tauglich bezeichnen. Dementsprechend könnte ich von solchen Settings nur träumen, hast doch 'n schönes Exemplar erwischt.


----------



## hammelgammler (18. März 2014)

Ich bin gerade mal dabei, die idealen Settings für 1200 Core clock zu finden. 
Heaven läuft bisher maxed 30 min bei +93mV, hab bisher auch noch kein Artefakt gesehen.

Probiere jetzt mal mit +87mV.

Edit: Okay +87mV ist zu wenig, gerade ein Artefakt gesehen. 
Ich glaube ich Spiel einfach mal ne Runde Crysis und guck, ob mir irgendwas auffällt bei +93mV.

Edit2: Nah, Crysis ist mir abgeschmiert, allerdings keine Artefakte, einfach nur "Crysis.exe funktioniert nicht mehr". 
Ich denke ich bleibe einfach bei +100mV, passt schon.

Edit3: Hat jemand Ahnung was genau die "Aux Voltage" ist? 
Hab gelesen gehabt das man damit mehr den Speicher OCen kann, und in der Tat, bei +13mV Aux Voltage habe ich bisher 1500MHz stable, wohingegen ohne Erhöhungen selbst bei 1450MHz black screens kamen. 

Wenn alles gut läuft, hab ich meine 24/7 settings gefunden:

Core Voltage: +100mV 
Aux Voltage: +13mV
Core clock: 1200MHz 
Memory clock: 1500MHz 

Temps sind dabei wie folgt:

GPU: 66°C
VRM1: 78°C
VRM2: 59°C


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2014)

Auch in crysis?


----------



## hammelgammler (18. März 2014)

Hm schade, gerade black screen bei Heaven gehabt. 
Ich geh mal auf 1475 runter, und teste gleich mal Crysis.

Edit: komisch, hab trotzdem wieder nen black screen... 
Hab die Aux voltage wieder auf +0.
1200 / 1425 lief zumindest ohne Probleme. 
1440 probier ich jetzt aus, wird denke ich mal auch das höchste sein was ich erreichen werde, bei 1450 gab es schon black screens. 
Aber bei +100mV bin ich trotzdem recht zufrieden mit 1200 / 1425. Bin zwar in den meisten Benchmarks langsamer, als Leute die ihren Speicher auf 1600 laufen haben, aber ich denke das im Alltag wird sich da nicht viel tun... 
Wobei ich gelesen habe, das erst ab 4K es relativ viel bringen soll, den Speicher zu übertakten, ich fahre ja derzeit mit 1440p. 
Mich würde ja mal interessieren was sich mit +200mV so erreichen lässt, vielleicht probier ich das mal am Wochenende.

Edit2: So, über Nacht nen black screen gehabt mit 1440MHz Speicher... 
1430 muss doch einfach gehen, so krasse Speicher OC Krücke kann man doch einfach nicht haben lol. 

Edit3: Natürlich nicht.  jetzt 1410. Ich glaube ich probier doch später nochmal mit +13mV Aux Voltage aus. 1450 will ich schon haben.

Edit4: Gut, 1200 / 1410 lief jetzt seit heute morgen stable. Ich denke 1420 wird das Maximum sein was ich schaffe.

Ist die default voltage, also die stock voltage von der R9 290X wirklich 1,25V??
Hab das gerade bei nem test gelesen. Das würde dann ja bedeuten, daß ich mit 1,18V weniger als die stock voltage brauchen würde. 
Aber um darauf nochmal zurück zu kommen, sind 1200 Core und 1420 Memory bei 1,18V gut? Naja das werden dann wohl meine 24/7 settings werden. Ist wenigstens schön silent dabei der Rechner.


----------



## joker47 (19. März 2014)

Hi hab das Problem das wenn ich im AMD Catalyst Center auf 144Hz stelle mein Speicher die ganze Zeit auf 1300MHz hängt. Stelle ich auf 120MHz taktet der schön runter. Gibts da irgendeine Lösung? Und wie sieht das aus wenn ich auf 120 HZ im Catalyst stelle aber dann bei BF4 zb in Game auf 144Hz stelle. Läuft es dann auch auf diesen oder nur mit 120?


----------



## Lugior (19. März 2014)

Ich hab mal etwas rumgespielt und meine Karte mit einer Wärmebildkamera aufgenommen.
Ich hoffe man kann da gut sehen wo die Hotspots sind, das ganze ist natürlich nur auf der Rückseite.
Ich werde das in den nächsten tagen evtl. nochmal machen, wenn die Karte auf den Peter 2 Kühler umgebaut ist.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5N3mqaDZRE
Sorry kann nur nen Link einfügen, irgendwie bekomme ich das mit dem Video direkt nicht hin?!


----------



## Shooot3r (19. März 2014)

Ein Kollege von mir hat bei seiner neuen powercolor 290 PCs+ ab und zu einen blackscreen beim starten vom pc. Also der pc startet bis zum win 8 logo und dann bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. Woran kann das liegen ? Ist sie defekt ? Treiber ist 13.12, aber daran kann es nicht liegen , weil die Treiber dann doch noch gar nicht geladen sind. Mfg


----------



## hammelgammler (20. März 2014)

Ich habe gerade gemerkt, das selbst bei stock settings mein Takt nicht 100% konstant gehalten wird.
Die Karte taktet immer mal zwischendurch 30MHz runter, einfach so, obwohl Power Limit auf +50 ist und die Temps bei knapp 52°C.
Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann? Treiber ist der aktuelle 13.12.

Edit: Komisch, nur bei Metro 2033 in der Benchmark Szene schwankt das selten mal. Bei Valley ist der Takt eigentlich so gut wie konstant, lediglich wenn eine Szene wechselt, also wo der Bildschirm kurz schwarz wird und die nächste Szene beginnt, taktet sie ganz kurz 10MHz oder so runter, und danach hält sie den Takt wieder. Komisch.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. März 2014)

Macht EUCH nicht verrückt zwecks der Taktung.
Bis zu 50 Mhz Taktsenkung sollte man fast so gut wie gar nicht merken!
Und ich spreche aus Erfahrung mit meiner R9 290 Sapphire Referenz Karte...


----------



## Shooot3r (20. März 2014)

Ist 1160/1400 @ eingestellten 1,36v mit GPU tweak ok? Im valley läuft die dann so mit 1,25-1,3. Wie weit kann man mit trixx die Spannung anheben? Afterburner geht ja nur bis +100. 

Mfg


----------



## Schmenki (20. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Ist 1160/1400 @ eingestellten 1,36v mit GPU tweak ok? Im valley läuft die dann so mit 1,25-1,3. Wie weit kann man mit trixx die Spannung anheben? Afterburner geht ja nur bis +100.
> 
> Mfg


 
Also maximal würde ich bis 1,3V geben auf die GPU.
Kommt noch immer drauf an was für eine Kühlung, wie heiß wird die Karte und dir VRMs.
Ich glaube Trixx geht bis +200mV oder?
Bin mir aber gerade leider nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## hammelgammler (20. März 2014)

Hm irgendwie wirklich sehr komisch... 
Bei stock voltage habe ich 1120 / 1450 wirklich extrem stable, und bekomm auch ordentlich mehr Fps bei Valley und Heaven etc, wenn ich nun aber auf +100mV gehe, und 1200 / 1400 einstelle, so hab ich weniger Fps als mit 1120 / 1450.
Dabei ist es auch egal, wie die Spannung ist, bin schon etwas mehr hoch gegangen, allerdings hat sich an den Fps nix verändert. 
Es läuft aber auch extrem stable und Artefakte sind auch nicht vorhanden...


----------



## Shooot3r (20. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hm irgendwie wirklich sehr komisch...
> Bei stock voltage habe ich 1120 / 1450 wirklich extrem stable, und bekomm auch ordentlich mehr Fps bei Valley und Heaven etc, wenn ich nun aber auf +100mV gehe, und 1200 / 1400 einstelle, so hab ich weniger Fps als mit 1120 / 1450.
> Dabei ist es auch egal, wie die Spannung ist, bin schon etwas mehr hoch gegangen, allerdings hat sich an den Fps nix verändert.
> Es läuft aber auch extrem stable und Artefakte sind auch nicht vorhanden...



Hast du das powertarget hochgestellt?


----------



## hammelgammler (20. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Hast du das powertarget hochgestellt?



Jo natürlich, +50.


----------



## Artschie321 (20. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

sorry falls es hier im Thread schon einmal gefallen sein sollte... ich habe jetzt nicht alle 350 Seiten gelesen 
Aber hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der MSI R9 290 Gaming?
Mich würde die Lautstärke bei geringer Auslastung Interessieren.


----------



## the.hai (20. März 2014)

So hab jetzte ausgiebig getestet.

Die XFX R9 290 DD Black ist lauter als meine Windforce und kommt temperaturmäßig auch nich an diese ran. Selbst beim WOW spielen dreht der Lüfter auf abartige 85% auf.... weil die Karte schon bei über 80°C kocht. Von richtigen Spielen mal ganz abgesehen.


Das Ding geht sowas von zurück


----------



## joker47 (20. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hm irgendwie wirklich sehr komisch...
> Bei stock voltage habe ich 1120 / 1450 wirklich extrem stable, und bekomm auch ordentlich mehr Fps bei Valley und Heaven etc, wenn ich nun aber auf +100mV gehe, und 1200 / 1400 einstelle, so hab ich weniger Fps als mit 1120 / 1450.
> Dabei ist es auch egal, wie die Spannung ist, bin schon etwas mehr hoch gegangen, allerdings hat sich an den Fps nix verändert.
> Es läuft aber auch extrem stable und Artefakte sind auch nicht vorhanden...



Ich hatte es auch das ich mit 1100/1500 schneller war als mit 1160/1600. Beim ersten wert mit +50mv, beim 2ten mit + 100mv. Getestet wurde mit Heaven.


----------



## hammelgammler (20. März 2014)

joker47 schrieb:


> Ich hatte es auch das ich mit 1100/1500 schneller war als mit 1160/1600. Beim ersten wert mit +50mv, beim 2ten mit + 100mv. Getestet wurde mit Heaven.



Weiß jemand, wieso das so ist? Ich meine, es läuft ja komplett stable, auch 8h am Stück bei Heaven, wie kann man dann weniger frames haben?


----------



## the.hai (20. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wieso das so ist? Ich meine, es läuft ja komplett stable, auch 8h am Stück bei Heaven, wie kann man dann weniger frames haben?


 
das ist halt die frage ob es wirklich stable läuft und die karte nicht doch kurz , kaum sichtbar, drosselt. sollte das passieren, ist es ja logisch.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wieso das so ist? Ich meine, es läuft ja komplett stable, auch 8h am Stück bei Heaven, wie kann man dann weniger frames haben?



Fehlberechnungen der Gpu oder Speicher ? 

setze mal den Speicher auf 1250mhz


----------



## hammelgammler (20. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Fehlberechnungen der Gpu oder Speicher ?
> 
> setze mal den Speicher auf 1250mhz



Hab ich bereits gemacht. 
Bei mir lag es daran, da anscheinend +100mV doch nicht genug war. Bei +112mV hab ich deutlich mehr Fps. 
Knapp 10fps mehr. 
Bin jetzt bei 42 Fps bei Valley maxed out (8xAA) und 2560x1440. Hatte davor irgendwie knapp 32 Fps. 
Ich teste jetzt gerade wie weit ich noch runter kann mit der Spannung. 
+106mV reicht auch noch. 
Naja dann halt +106mV für 1200MHz Core.


----------



## Schmenki (20. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hab ich bereits gemacht.
> Bei mir lag es daran, da anscheinend +100mV doch nicht genug war. Bei +112mV hab ich deutlich mehr Fps.
> Knapp 10fps mehr.
> Bin jetzt bei 42 Fps bei Valley maxed out (8xAA) und 2560x1440. Hatte davor irgendwie knapp 32 Fps.
> ...


Was für eine Spannung liegt an?
Dadurch das die VDROPs unterschiedlich sind je nach ASIC ist der Wert viel interessanter.

Und eventuell einfach mal BF4 spielen oder D3 anmachen, da zeigt sich dann ob das auch dort stabil ist


----------



## hammelgammler (20. März 2014)

Bei +106mV hab ich knapp 1,19V. 
Ich probiere gerade mal 1200 / 1420. Falls das ganz gut läuft teste ich mal Crysis.


----------



## joker47 (20. März 2014)

Ich habe meine jetzt mit +50mv und einem Takt von 1100/1500 laufen. Hab auch noch höhere Taktungen gehabt mit mehr mv jedoch find ich das sie dann zu heiss wird und dann der Lüfter unnötig hoch dreht. Bei meinem Takt jetzt ist kaum ein Anstieg der Temperatur zu merken wodurch der Lüfter auch schön leise bleibt die ganze Zeit und Leistungstechnisch ist es eh genug


----------



## hammelgammler (20. März 2014)

Bei mir macht das keinen Unterschied, hab alle Lüfter so laut wie die beQuiet Silent Wings @max, durchgehend, reicht an Silent für mich vollkommen aus. 
Temp war bisher auch nie über 70°C wegen dem Hybrid. 
Aber das der RAM so extrem ******* geht nervt mich ein bisschen... 
Bei Benchmarks (Heaven, Valley) macht das so viel aus, das gibt's nicht. 
Die R9 290X Lightning ist mir 1150 / 1625 immer noch 0,7fps schneller als ich mit 1200 / 1440.
Ich meine okay, ist nicht die Welt, aber bei 1200 Core clock sollte man doch schon mehr Leistung erwarten als 1150...


----------



## Darkness99 (20. März 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> sorry falls es hier im Thread schon einmal gefallen sein sollte... ich habe jetzt nicht alle 350 Seiten gelesen
> Aber hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der MSI R9 290 Gaming?
> Mich würde die Lautstärke bei geringer Auslastung Interessieren.


Habe die 290X Gaming!Die Lautstärke im Idel ist top der Lüfter!Höhre die Lüfter nicht im Idel!Da war die 290X PCS+ lauter!
Der Lüfter der Gaming ist so ab 66-68% nicht mehr so silent!Mich stört es aber nicht wenn die mal bei 65% sind!
Die Temps bei der Gaming sind etwas schlechter als die der TriX!Habe bei voll Last in Valley so um die 77-80 Grad mit 65% Fan-Speed!
Sonst finde ich die Karte echt nicht schlecht und sehr gut verarbeitet (und 3 Jahre Garantie) was ich von der PCS+ (TriX und PCS+ nur 2 Jahre Garantie) nicht sagen kann!
Mfg Darkness


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. März 2014)

Darkness99 schrieb:


> Habe die 290X Gaming!Die Lautstärke im Idel ist top der Lüfter!Höhre die Lüfter nicht im Idel!Da war die 290X PCS+ lauter!
> Der Lüfter der Gaming ist so ab 66-68% nicht mehr so silent!Mich stört es aber nicht wenn die mal bei 65% sind!
> Die Temps bei der Gaming sind etwas schlechter als die der TriX!Habe bei voll Last in Valley so um die 77-80 Grad mit 65% Fan-Speed!
> Sonst finde ich die Karte echt nicht schlecht und sehr gut verarbeitet (und 3 Jahre Garantie) was ich von der PCS+ (TriX und PCS+ nur 2 Jahre Garantie) nicht sagen kann!
> Mfg Darkness


 
Nach welchen Kriterien gehst du bei der Verarbeitung?


----------



## Darkness99 (20. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nach welchen Kriterien gehst du bei der Verarbeitung?


Kein Kleber oder Hartz auf den Spannungswandlern, die Spannungswandler sind mit dem Kühler verschraubt und nicht wie bei der PCS+ nur billige Kühler draufgeklebt!
Spannungswandler und Wiederstände bessere Qualität als bei der PCS+!
Das PCB der Gaming macht einfach ein besseren Eindruck als das von der PCS+ und alles ist ausgereifter von der Karte bis hin zum Bios!
Und die Leistung der Gaming ist höher mit stock Takt als die der Leistung der PCS+ mit 1100/1350 MHz, Hynix Speicher auf der Gaming und bisher kein Blackscreen!
Nach diesem Vergleich und dem schlechten Support von Powercoler,werde ich keine Grafikkarte mehr von denen Kaufen!Das einzige wo die PCS+ punkten kann sind die Temps!
Mfg Darkness


----------



## Artschie321 (20. März 2014)

Darkness99 schrieb:


> Habe die 290X Gaming!Die Lautstärke im Idel ist top der Lüfter!Höhre die Lüfter nicht im Idel!Da war die 290X PCS+ lauter!
> Der Lüfter der Gaming ist so ab 66-68% nicht mehr so silent!Mich stört es aber nicht wenn die mal bei 65% sind!
> Die Temps bei der Gaming sind etwas schlechter als die der TriX!Habe bei voll Last in Valley so um die 77-80 Grad mit 65% Fan-Speed!
> Sonst finde ich die Karte echt nicht schlecht und sehr gut verarbeitet (und 3 Jahre Garantie) was ich von der PCS+ (TriX und PCS+ nur 2 Jahre Garantie) nicht sagen kann!
> Mfg Darkness



Vielen Dank für die Antwort! 
Ich denke dann werde ich diese bestellen.
Beim zocken habe ich eh Kopfhörer auf, da stör ich mich an etwas Lautstärke nicht.
Wichtig ist nur das sie beim Film schauen nicht "herum brüllt" 
Ich find die optisch auch sehr lecker


----------



## Darkness99 (20. März 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
> Ich denke dann werde ich diese bestellen.
> Beim zocken habe ich eh Kopfhörer auf, da stör ich mich an etwas Lautstärke nicht.
> Wichtig ist nur das sie beim Film schauen nicht "herum brüllt"
> Ich find die optisch auch sehr lecker


Kein Problem!Aber die Gaming ist durch das Kühlkonzept keine OC-Granate!Es ist nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben!
1200MHz auf dem Core wirst du mit dem Kühlkonzept der Gaming nicht schaffen fals du übertakten möchtest, auch wenn der Chip das mitmachen würde!
Mfg Darkness


----------



## Artschie321 (20. März 2014)

Übertakten wollte ich erst einmal nicht^^
Ich steig von einer ganz ganz alten Karte um (5770)... Da wird mir der Stock Takt erst einmal dicke reichen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. März 2014)

Darkness99 schrieb:


> Kein Kleber oder Hartz auf den Spannungswandlern, die Spannungswandler sind mit dem Kühler verschraubt und nicht wie bei der PCS+ nur billige Kühler draufgeklebt!
> Spannungswandler und Wiederstände bessere Qualität als bei der PCS+!
> Das PCB der Gaming macht einfach ein besseren Eindruck als das von der PCS+ und alles ist ausgereifter von der Karte bis hin zum Bios!
> Und die Leistung der Gaming ist höher mit stock Takt als die der Leistung der PCS+ mit 1100/1350 MHz, Hynix Speicher auf der Gaming und bisher kein Blackscreen!
> ...


 
Seit wann sind Die SPaWa-kühler geklebt? Das Harz/Kleber soll gegen Spulefiepen sein. hatte slebst bei 2000fps+ kein hörbares fiepen.
SpaWa temps sind auch ok. Ne perfekte spawa kühlung wirds eh nie geben 
Bios und support bei Powercolor sind ganz klar verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## beren2707 (20. März 2014)

Gehöre demnächst auch zu euch 290ern, habe mir eine günstige 290 geschossen (rein aus Basteltrieb).
Daher meine Frage an evtl. Besitzer eines Referenzmodells: Kann man mit UV zumindest einigermaßen hörschadensfrei spielen oder sollte ich die Karte, bis der ACX IV eintrudelt, lieber vorerst liegen lassen?


----------



## Darkness99 (20. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Seit wann sind Die SPaWa-kühler geklebt? Das Harz/Kleber soll gegen Spulefiepen sein. hatte slebst bei 2000fps+ kein hörbares fiepen.
> SpaWa temps sind auch ok. Ne perfekte spawa kühlung wirds eh nie geben
> Bios und support bei Powercolor sind ganz klar verbesserungswürdig.


Ja hast recht,die sind nicht geklebt.Klar gehen die Temps da,bei der Gaming sind die ca. 15 Grad kühler!
Dafür ist sind die Temps der Gpu bei der Gaming 15 Grad höher als bei der PCS+!
Mfg Darkness


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Gehöre demnächst auch zu euch 290ern, habe mir eine günstige 290 geschossen (rein aus Basteltrieb).
> Daher meine Frage an evtl. Besitzer eines Referenzmodells: Kann man mit UV zumindest einigermaßen hörschadensfrei spielen oder sollte ich die Karte, bis der ACX IV eintrudelt, lieber vorerst liegen lassen?



Mit uv und in game Sound auf Vollgas gehts


----------



## beren2707 (20. März 2014)

Danke, dann harre ich mal der Dinge.


----------



## m1ch1 (20. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Gehöre demnächst auch zu euch 290ern, habe mir eine günstige 290 geschossen (rein aus Basteltrieb).
> Daher meine Frage an evtl. Besitzer eines Referenzmodells: Kann man mit UV zumindest einigermaßen hörschadensfrei spielen oder sollte ich die Karte, bis der ACX IV eintrudelt, lieber vorerst liegen lassen?



Also ich muss sagen, dass ich die graka in spielen mit sound nicht störend fidne. (BF4 bekomm ichs nicht mit. bei Tombraider hab ihc sie abundan leicht wargenommen, aber nicht störend. Nur bei The walking dead hat sie deutlich zu stark aufgedreht, und hat in den leisen szenen gestört.)

Dazu ist zu sgen, dass ich einen recht gut abschirmenden  kopfhörer benutze (ATH-M50). mit boxen wäre es warsch schon störend.

btw: ich hab nicht so wirklich dass es so übertrieben laut ist wie immer geschrieben wird. Wenn ich mich recht erinner war meine ref 5850 nicht viel leiser.


----------



## beren2707 (20. März 2014)

Für mich ists so oder so zu laut, meine Kiste ist auf niedrige Lautstärke getrimmt, die 7970 läuft mit dem ACX bei ~0,3-0,5 Sone; am lautesten sind momentan die Festplatten. Der ACX kommt so oder so drauf (oder vlt. doch ein MK-26...), wollte nur wissen, ob mans zumindest übergangsmäßig einuigermaßen ertragen kann, bis ich mich für einen Ersatzkühler entschieden habe.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. März 2014)

Nimm den ACX


----------



## hammelgammler (20. März 2014)

Ich mach mir gerade mal die Mühe, und fertige eine Libre Office Tabelle an, wo ich verschiedene OC Werte Vergleiche. 
Hab dafür ne ganze Reihe Games und Benchmarks am Start. 
Drei OC Settings:

Core / Memory / Voltage / Power Limit

1000 / 1250 / 0 / 0
1120 / 1440 / 0 / +50
1200 / 1440 / +106 / +50

Bisher macht sich, außer in Tomb Raider, die Voltage Erhöhung nicht wirklich bemerkbar. 
Sind meist nur wenige Fps mehr... Ich wiege dann nachher ab, ob die paar Fps es mir wert ist, auf 1200 zu übertakten oder nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. März 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass ich die graka in spielen mit sound nicht störend fidne. (BF4 bekomm ichs nicht mit. bei Tombraider hab ihc sie abundan leicht wargenommen, aber nicht störend. Nur bei The walking dead hat sie deutlich zu stark aufgedreht, und hat in den leisen szenen gestört.)
> 
> Dazu ist zu sgen, dass ich einen recht gut abschirmenden  kopfhörer benutze (ATH-M50). mit boxen wäre es warsch schon störend.
> 
> btw: ich hab nicht so wirklich dass es so übertrieben laut ist wie immer geschrieben wird. Wenn ich mich recht erinner war meine ref 5850 nicht viel leiser.



Der Ref Kühler brüllt schon ganz gut  wenn man Silent gewohnt ist dann isses sehr nervig


----------



## IDempiree (21. März 2014)

Da ich den Theard nicht von vorne aufrollen will frage ich mal unter der Gefahr das das Thema schon aufgetischt und durchgekaut wurde;

Ich bin mit der Tri X noch immer gut zufrieden und unter Last ist Sie wirklich angenehm leise aber im IDLE stört Sie schon ein wenig. Ich vermute es gibt kein Bios oder Trick die Lüfter auf 15% zu schrauben oder? Vllt. sogar den GPU Lüfter im IDLE still stehen zu lassen via BIOS?

Kenne mich im VBios usw nicht aus, darum frage ich mal so direkt. Ich weiß ja das ich hier fundierte Antworten bekomme.


----------



## joker47 (21. März 2014)

Geht doch mit Triixx? Ich kann das da einfach einstellen!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Da ich den Theard nicht von vorne aufrollen will frage ich mal unter der Gefahr das das Thema schon aufgetischt und durchgekaut wurde;
> 
> Ich bin mit der Tri X noch immer gut zufrieden und unter Last ist Sie wirklich angenehm leise aber im IDLE stört Sie schon ein wenig. Ich vermute es gibt kein Bios oder Trick die Lüfter auf 15% zu schrauben oder? Vllt. sogar den GPU Lüfter im IDLE still stehen zu lassen via BIOS?
> 
> Kenne mich im VBios usw nicht aus, darum frage ich mal so direkt. Ich weiß ja das ich hier fundierte Antworten bekomme.


Gibt nix. Soweit ich das auch verstanden habe, kann man die Lüfter auch nicht ausschalten weil sie sonst nicht mehr an drehen.


joker47 schrieb:


> Geht doch mit Triixx? Ich kann das da einfach einstellen!


 Trotzdem kann man die Lüfter nicht ausstellen. Bis 15% bzw 20% kann man die Lüfter nur runter drehen.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. März 2014)

Adapter und an eine Lüfter Steuerung wie die Scythe Kaze Q.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Adapter und an eine Lüfter Steuerung wie die Scythe Kaze Q.


 
Das wird denke ich auch wenig bringen. Wenn die Lüfter erst ab einer bestimmten Spannung abdrehen gehen sie auch an einer LüSt nicht langsamer bzw leiser.


----------



## joker47 (21. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gibt nix. Soweit ich das auch verstanden habe, kann man die Lüfter auch nicht ausschalten weil sie sonst nicht mehr an drehen.
> 
> Trotzdem kann man die Lüfter nicht ausstellen. Bis 15% bzw 20% kann man die Lüfter nur runter drehen.


 

Ja habs jetzt gesehen...kann zwar auf 0 setzen aber die Lüfter drehen weiter. Habe das nicht bemerkt weil die so leise waren


----------



## mdbandit (21. März 2014)

Habe gestern endlich meinen MK-26 bekommen um meine Sapphire 290 in den Griff zu bekommen.
Geflasht ist das Bios der Tri-x OC (1000 / 1300)
zusätzlich habe ich den Kühlersatz von Alpenfön und Akasa Apache Lüfter.
Um die VRM1 zu kühlen habe ich die ori Grundplatte zersägt, VRM2 und Speicherchips mit Kühlkörpern versehen und los gings.

Eine Stunde Crysis 3 in FullHD mit höchsten Einstellungen.
GPU 64
VRM1 72
VRM2 60

Die Lüfter laufen mit 70% (im CCC eingestellt), aber sind dabei kaum zu hören.
Alles in allem: geiler Kühler, endlich "cool" und leise mit super Leistung zocken


----------



## tsd560ti (21. März 2014)

Wie schließt ihr die eigentlich an? An meinen letzten drei Grafikkarten waren die Lüfteranschlüsse immer ein sehr kleiner 4-Pin.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie schließt ihr die eigentlich an? An meinen letzten drei Grafikkarten waren die Lüfteranschlüsse immer ein sehr kleiner 4-Pin.


 
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » Arctic PWM Adapter für VGA Karten


----------



## Schmenki (21. März 2014)

Wenn du glück hast funktioniert das.
Leider haben die meisten Leute Spulenfiepen wenn Sie Lüfter an die R9 290 Platine anschließen.


----------



## mdbandit (21. März 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie schließt ihr die eigentlich an? An meinen letzten drei Grafikkarten waren die Lüfteranschlüsse immer ein sehr kleiner 4-Pin.


 
beim MK-26 ist der Adapter dabei


----------



## hammelgammler (21. März 2014)

WTF. Bei +100mV laufen 1000 / 1525 stable, wenn ich aber 1200 beim Core habe, dann gehen maximal 1440 beim Speicher. 
Weiß jemand wieso?


----------



## tsd560ti (21. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Wenn du glück hast funktioniert das.
> Leider haben die meisten Leute Spulenfiepen wenn Sie Lüfter an die R9 290 Platine anschließen.



Hab ja noch die kleinere Tahiti-Insel. Hatte much nur immer gewundert, aber 2×Scythe Slip Stream 1900 sind bestimmt etwas stärker und leiser.


----------



## mdbandit (21. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> WTF. Bei +100mV laufen 1000 / 1525 stable, wenn ich aber 1200 beim Core habe, dann gehen maximal 1440 beim Speicher.
> Weiß jemand wieso?


 
gefunden im Techpowerup Forum:

These cards was a real pain in the ass to begin with, but now that ive experimented with them ive found that these cards have goldilock zones. Ratios, core/RAM ratio. Until you find this you're probably not going to be able to push your card. The harder you push them the more you need to know this ratio, ive had my cards crash on lower clocks and higher volts because i wasnt within the ratio it liked. Keep in mind this is only when you're really pushing your card.

So for example:

My 290P likes a core/RAM ratio of 1.27, which is 1335/1700 (Elpida RAM) at my highest bench clocks. Lowering clocks so you're not pushing it as much should remove the need to stay within this ratio. My 290Xs fav ratio is 1.32, 1345/1775 (Hynix RAM) clocks. 1345/1700 would not work on my 290x while 1345/1775 would, its weird but its how it works apparently.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> WTF. Bei +100mV laufen 1000 / 1525 stable, wenn ich aber 1200 beim Core habe, dann gehen maximal 1440 beim Speicher.
> Weiß jemand wieso?



Weil der Speicher sich an die Spannung von der Gpu beteiligt  bei der Gpu HD7000er war das getrennt und gab einen extra Regler im AB für den Speicher.

Lass den verdammten Speicher doch zu frieden  stell auf 1400mhz und gut ist  sind 150mhz über ref takt.....bringt eh nicht viel. 1200/1400 was will man mehr. Mir würde 1100/1300mhz reichen


----------



## hammelgammler (21. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Weil der Speicher sich an die Spannung von der Gpu beteiligt  bei der Gpu HD7000er war das getrennt und gab einen extra Regler im AB für den Speicher.
> 
> Lass den verdammten Speicher doch zu frieden  stell auf 1400mhz und gut ist  sind 150mhz über ref takt.....bringt eh nicht viel. 1200/1400 was will man mehr. Mir würde 1100/1300mhz reichen



Mir reichts jetzt auch erstmal mit Benchen. 
Ich lass den jetzt auf +106mV und 1200 / 1440.  Wird schon passen für 24/7.
Ob ich mit der R9 290X bei diesem Takt wohl schneller bin als eine GTX 780ti übertaktet? 
Naja, auf jedenfall schöner Sprung von einer 7950 @ 1050MHz.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. März 2014)

Ist bei euch die Standardvoltage auch bei ~1,05V? Damit schaffen meine 2 sogar locker 1050mhz, hier lese ich aber ständig was von 1,12V als Standard...


----------



## hammelgammler (21. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ist bei euch die Standardvoltage auch bei ~1,05V? Damit schaffen meine 2 sogar locker 1050mhz, hier lese ich aber ständig was von 1,12V als Standard...



Meine ist meine ich bei knapp 1,09V mit einer ASIC von 80,3%. (R9 290X)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. März 2014)

Ok, ich habe einmal eine von 81,9% und den anderen kann ich nicht auslesen ^^


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. März 2014)

Wie liest man den gleich nochmal aus?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. März 2014)

GPU-z ganz links oben auf das kleine grüne PCB und dann in der Liste: Read Asic Quality


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. März 2014)

Passt zwar nicht zum Thema, aber meine 760 hat einen von 68,8  Bisschen sehr schlecht


----------



## Shooot3r (21. März 2014)

Kann man beim afterburner auch irgendwie +200 mb einstellen? Vielleicht mit nem MSI BIOS?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. März 2014)

Kann man so sagen, ich bin mit den 82 total zufrieden 

@Shooter meinst du mV? Falls ja, würde ich das lieber lassen, zumindest bei einer "normalen" R9 290(x)


----------



## fr3w (21. März 2014)

Mal ne Frage, ist ne ASIC von 82,7 gut oder schlecht? 

Hab die Karte endlich da und zum Glück ohne Spulenfiepen <3


----------



## BertB (21. März 2014)

ich hab ASIC 67,8% auf ner windforce oc 290


----------



## -H1N1- (21. März 2014)

Bin seit heute auch 290er . Leider scheint sie "gelockt" zu sein, wie ich im "How to....." Thread bereits geschrieben habe. Asic liegt bei 80,2. Mir wird bei GPU Tweak eine Voltage von 1250mV angezeigt, ist das so normal? Mir kommt das etwas sehr viel vor.


----------



## -H1N1- (21. März 2014)

Wie hoch ist dann so im Schnitt eine "normale" Spannung?

edit: Mit GPU Tweak kann ich min. 1150mV einstellen aber dann flackert das Bild , hab es jetzt erstmal auf 1200mV bis ich eine Lösung habe. Mit dem Afterburner kann ich die Spannung gar nicht einstellen.


----------



## hammelgammler (21. März 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist dann so im Schnitt eine "normale" Spannung?
> 
> edit: Mit GPU Tweak kann ich min. 1150mV einstellen aber dann flackert das Bild , hab es jetzt erstmal auf 1200mV bis ich eine Lösung habe. Mit dem Afterburner kann ich die Spannung gar nicht einstellen.



Guck doch mal nach, was deine Spannung unter GPU-Z ist, ich meine gelesen zu haben das die "realen" Werte ganz anders sind. 
Lass einfach mal Valley oder Heaven laufen, und beobachte wie deine Spannung schwankt zwischen welchen Werten.


----------



## -H1N1- (21. März 2014)

GPU-Z zeigt VDDC 0,906V bzw. VDDCI 1,000V an


----------



## Shooot3r (21. März 2014)

Bei nem Kollegen war die standardspannung auf + 50 eingestellt. Wenn man da auf reset gedrückt hat im ab gab's bildfehler und Absturz im Desktop. Passiert bei ner powercolor PCs+. Asic 63,4. Die geht noch nicht mal auf 1125/1350 bei +100mv. Naja war auch ein rückläufer . Folie aufgerissen sstaub im Karton bzw Dreck usw.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Bei nem Kollegen war die standardspannung auf + 50 eingestellt. Wenn man da auf reset gedrückt hat im ab gab's bildfehler und Absturz im Desktop. Passiert bei ner powercolor PCs+. Asic 63,4. Die geht noch nicht mal auf 1125/1350 bei +100mv. Naja war auch ein rückläufer . Folie aufgerissen sstaub im Karton bzw Dreck usw.


 
Naja die +50mV sind dem höheren Takt der PCS+ geschuldet im Gegensatz zu anderen Karten. PowerColor ist halt auf Nummer sicher gegangen und hat mehr Spannung drauf gegeben um das OC zu schaffen bei allen Karten.


----------



## hammelgammler (21. März 2014)

Sehr komisch. 
Alles lief komplett stable bei +106mV und 1200 / 1440. Habe nun gerade ne Runde Crysis gespielt, dabei ist mir ein kleines Artefakt begegnet, bei den Sandsäcken. Dies war auch dauerhaft reproduzierbar. 
Erst ab +143mV waren die kleinen Artefakte komplett weg. 
Mit +143mV liegen bei Crysis real ca. 1,21V an. 
Meinte nicht jemand, das bis 1,25V real komplett 24/7 tauglich ist?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. März 2014)

Jo für 24/7 ist 1,25v ok


----------



## Shooot3r (22. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Sehr komisch.
> Alles lief komplett stable bei +106mV und 1200 / 1440. Habe nun gerade ne Runde Crysis gespielt, dabei ist mir ein kleines Artefakt begegnet, bei den Sandsäcken. Dies war auch dauerhaft reproduzierbar.
> Erst ab +143mV waren die kleinen Artefakte komplett weg.
> Mit +143mV liegen bei Crysis real ca. 1,21V an.
> Meinte nicht jemand, das bis 1,25V real komplett 24/7 tauglich ist?



Und was für spitzen Hast du da bei der Spannung? Hast du den realen Wert über den graphen im ab abgelesen? Also bei meiner 290x zb, ist die Spannung bei + 118 mit trixx immer so zwischen 1,24 und 1,27. Jedoch sind spitzen lt. gpuz von 1,337 vorhanden. Gemessen im fenstermodus von valley. Hat jemand schonmal ne rma hinter sich bei powercolor? Wie lange brauchen die, da die doch nur ne n sitz in Taiwan oder so haben.


----------



## Euda (22. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Sehr komisch.
> Alles lief komplett stable bei +106mV und 1200 / 1440. Habe nun gerade ne Runde Crysis gespielt, dabei ist mir ein kleines Artefakt begegnet, bei den Sandsäcken. Dies war auch dauerhaft reproduzierbar.
> Erst ab +143mV waren die kleinen Artefakte komplett weg.
> Mit +143mV liegen bei Crysis real ca. 1,21V an.
> Meinte nicht jemand, das bis 1,25V real komplett 24/7 tauglich ist?


 
Ebenfalls böse sind die Container in 'Dirt: Showdown'


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Sehr komisch.
> Alles lief komplett stable bei +106mV und 1200 / 1440. Habe nun gerade ne Runde Crysis gespielt, dabei ist mir ein kleines Artefakt begegnet, bei den Sandsäcken. Dies war auch dauerhaft reproduzierbar.
> Erst ab +143mV waren die kleinen Artefakte komplett weg.
> Mit +143mV liegen bei Crysis real ca. 1,21V an.
> Meinte nicht jemand, das bis 1,25V real komplett 24/7 tauglich ist?


 
Selbst +200mV empfinde ich noch 24/7 tauglich 
Die Kühlung sollte nur stimmen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. März 2014)

Habe meine 2 jetzt auf 1100mhz und 1,12V, das reicht erstmal


----------



## hammelgammler (22. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Selbst +200mV empfinde ich noch 24/7 tauglich
> Die Kühlung sollte nur stimmen



Also bei +200mV habe ich real ziemlich genau 1,25V Anliegen. 
Der VRM1 wird dabei allerdings knapp 100°C warm, ich weiß ja nicht inwiefern das 24/7 tauglich wäre... 
Weiß jemand da genaue Richtwerte? GPU wird bei der Spannung max 74°C warm.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Also bei +200mV habe ich real ziemlich genau 1,25V Anliegen.
> Der VRM1 wird dabei allerdings knapp 100°C warm, ich weiß ja nicht inwiefern das 24/7 tauglich wäre...
> Weiß jemand da genaue Richtwerte? GPU wird bei der Spannung max 74°C warm.


 
Ich habe doch geschrieben: *Mit der richtigen Kühlung*


----------



## Shooot3r (22. März 2014)

Kann mir das mal bitte einer mit der Spannung erklären? Real Anliegen..., was USt damit gemeint weil spitzen habe ich bei + 200 mv von 1,4 .


----------



## -zEr0- (22. März 2014)

habe gerade meine 290x Lightning von der Post abgeholt. War nach dem Öffnen des Kartons nicht sonderlich begeistert, weil die Karte offenbar schonmal ausgepackt war vorher. Der Lightning Karton war nicht in Folie eingeschweisst und auch die Laschen an den Seiten hatten keine runden Aufkleber. Ich konnte die Laschen also ohne Weiteres öffnen. Die Karte war wie erwartet in der schützenden Plastiktasche eingepackt und diese war mit einem schmalen Klebestreifen verschlossen. Die Lüfteraufnahme aus Kunststoff war von einem Schutzaufkleber verdeckt. Bei mir waren an einer Stelle Partikel unter dem Aufkleber. Bei genauerem Hinsehen konnte ich für mich persönlich ausmachen, dass die Powercolor Karte, die ich vorher hatte, eine bessere Fertigungsqualität hatte. Bei der MSI Karte waren die zwei letzten Fins, dort wo die Stromanschlüsse sind, ein wenig verbogen und auch etwas lose. 

Zubehör wie zusätzliche Stromkabel waren in einer knitterigen, augenscheinlich abgegriffenen großen Tüte mit Klippverschluss. Diese Tüte war nicht mal verschlossen. Aussen auf dem Karton der Lightning sind ebenfalls Reste ersichtlich von einem weißen Aufkleber, der dort wohl mal war, aber abgeknibbelt wurde. 

Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll, wenn ich 550 scheine für sowas hinlege. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das evtl ein Ausstellungsstück oder Sample war, welches dann abgepackt und zum Endkunden verschickt wurde.

Ich kann die Karte derzeit leider noch nicht einbauen, da ich derzeit nicht zu hause bin, mal schauen ob die Lautheit und allgemein die Leistung den Ersteindruck ein wenig wett machen können.


----------



## hammelgammler (22. März 2014)

Oh man, ich glaube ich nehme einfach +100mV und das das Maximum was geht beim Core. 
Für 1200MHz hab ich erst keine Artefakte mehr, wenn ich bis auf +160mV hoch gehe. 
Mit +100mV habe ich keine bei 1180MHz Core. 
Also knapp 60mV mehr für 20MHz, das ist es mir nicht Wert. 
Ich könnte so auch ein wenig die Aux Voltage erhöhen, vielleicht geht dann noch ein klein wenig was beim Speicher.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (22. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Also bei +200mV habe ich real ziemlich genau 1,25V Anliegen.
> Der VRM1 wird dabei allerdings knapp 100°C warm, ich weiß ja nicht inwiefern das 24/7 tauglich wäre...
> Weiß jemand da genaue Richtwerte? GPU wird bei der Spannung max 74°C warm.


Also VRMs sind für deutlich mehr ausgelegt, aber ich würd trotzden auf Nummer sicher gehen.
Was hast du denn für eine Kühlung?


----------



## hammelgammler (22. März 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Also VRMs sind für deutlich mehr ausgelegt, aber ich würd trotzden auf Nummer sicher gehen.
> Was hast du denn für eine Kühlung?



Einen Accelero Hybrid mit der Bodenplatte vom Originalkühler. Die Bodenplatte kühlt beide VRM. 

Hab jetzt gerade mal mein Airflow anders gestaltet. 
Die beiden Noctua F12 blasen jetzt raus anstatt rein, und im Boden hab ich auch noch einen 140mm Lüfter gepackt, der dem Hybrid frische Luft zukommen lassen soll. 
So wie es aussieht sind die Temps aber fast gleich, vielleicht paar Grad Unterschied.


----------



## Euda (22. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Also bei +200mV habe ich real ziemlich genau 1,25V Anliegen.
> Der VRM1 wird dabei allerdings knapp 100°C warm, ich weiß ja nicht inwiefern das 24/7 tauglich wäre...
> Weiß jemand da genaue Richtwerte? GPU wird bei der Spannung max 74°C warm.


 
74°C bei +200mV entspricht ziemlich meinem Ergebnis mit dem Arctic Hybrid (ebenfalls 290X +200mV). Bzgl. der GPU-Temperatur ist das sicherlich lange 24/7-tauglich, der VRM1 erreicht bei besagter Spannung jedoch 90-95°C. 24/7-tauglich sollte das noch sein, wohingegen man sich um die mögliche Verkürzung der Lebensdauer bewusst sein sollte. Falls dann mal tatsächlich was abraucht, wäre für mich als Schüler bspw. nicht umgehend Ersatz da, ergo wären +200mV mir zu schade für den alltäglichen Betrieb.



			
				hammelgammler schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, ich glaube ich nehme einfach +100mV und das das Maximum was geht beim Core.
> Für 1200MHz hab ich erst keine Artefakte mehr, wenn ich bis auf +160mV hoch gehe.
> Mit +100mV habe ich keine bei 1180MHz Core.
> Also knapp 60mV mehr für 20MHz, das ist es mir nicht Wert.
> Ich könnte so auch ein wenig die Aux Voltage erhöhen, vielleicht geht dann noch ein klein wenig was beim Speicher.



Um 60mV zu erhöhen für 20MHz (≙ <2% mehr Takt) macht tatsächlich keinen Sinn, weder hinsichtlich der Wirtschaftlichkeit, noch des absoluten Leistungszuwachs ggü. 1180 MHz.
Die AUX-Voltage zu erhöhen oder den VRAM generell zu weit zu pushen, würde ich mir genau überlegen. Viele Tahitis sind indes am Speichertod verstorben. Letzteren Vorgang würdest du mittels VRAM-Übertaktung nicht gerade hinauszögern.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Oh man, ich glaube ich nehme einfach +100mV und das das Maximum was geht beim Core.
> Für 1200MHz hab ich erst keine Artefakte mehr, wenn ich bis auf +160mV hoch gehe.
> Mit +100mV habe ich keine bei 1180MHz Core.
> Also knapp 60mV mehr für 20MHz, das ist es mir nicht Wert.
> Ich könnte so auch ein wenig die Aux Voltage erhöhen, vielleicht geht dann noch ein klein wenig was beim Speicher.



Stelle 1150/1400mhz ein (sieht besser aus ) und guck wie weit du mit der Spannung runterkommst  fertig....mach es dir doch nicht so schwer


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. März 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> 74°C bei +200mV entspricht ziemlich meinem Ergebnis mit dem Arctic Hybrid (ebenfalls 290X +200mV). Bzgl. der GPU-Temperatur ist das sicherlich lange 24/7-tauglich, der VRM1 erreicht bei besagter Spannung jedoch 90-95°C. 24/7-tauglich sollte das noch sein, wohingegen man sich um die mögliche Verkürzung der Lebensdauer bewusst sein sollte. Falls dann mal tatsächlich was abraucht, wäre für mich als Schüler bspw. nicht umgehend Ersatz da, ergo wären +200mV mir zu schade für den alltäglichen Betrieb.
> 
> Um 60mV zu erhöhen für 20MHz (≙ <2% mehr Takt) macht tatsächlich keinen Sinn, weder hinsichtlich der Wirtschaftlichkeit, noch des absoluten Leistungszuwachs ggü. 1180 MHz.
> Die AUX-Voltage zu erhöhen oder den VRAM generell zu weit zu pushen, würde ich mir genau überlegen. Viele Tahitis sind indes am Speichertod verstorben. Letzteren Vorgang würdest du mittels VRAM-Übertaktung nicht gerade hinauszögern.



So ist es....mein Reden


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. März 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Die AUX-Voltage zu erhöhen oder den VRAM generell zu weit zu pushen, würde ich mir genau überlegen. Viele Tahitis sind indes am Speichertod verstorben. Letzteren Vorgang würdest du mittels VRAM-Übertaktung nicht gerade hinauszögern.


aumen: 
Es wird aber immer so sein, dass einige ihren Speicher in den Tot schicken. Selbst einmaliges Grenz-OC (wo es crasht) des Speichers reicht aus und der Speicher kann einen weg haben.

Aber das muss jeder für sich wissen. Schnell genug ist die Haiwaii auch von Werk aus.
Wer es schneller braucht, sollte ohnehin gleich eine Karte mit mehr Rohleistung kaufen...


----------



## Gummert (22. März 2014)

-zEr0- schrieb:


> habe gerade meine 290x Lightning von der Post abgeholt. War nach dem Öffnen des Kartons nicht sonderlich begeistert, weil die Karte offenbar schonmal ausgepackt war vorher. Der Lightning Karton war nicht in Folie eingeschweisst und auch die Laschen an den Seiten hatten keine runden Aufkleber. Ich konnte die Laschen also ohne Weiteres öffnen. Die Karte war wie erwartet in der schützenden Plastiktasche eingepackt und diese war mit einem schmalen Klebestreifen verschlossen. Die Lüfteraufnahme aus Kunststoff war von einem Schutzaufkleber verdeckt. Bei mir waren an einer Stelle Partikel unter dem Aufkleber. Bei genauerem Hinsehen konnte ich für mich persönlich ausmachen, dass die Powercolor Karte, die ich vorher hatte, eine bessere Fertigungsqualität hatte. Bei der MSI Karte waren die zwei letzten Fins, dort wo die Stromanschlüsse sind, ein wenig verbogen und auch etwas lose.
> 
> Zubehör wie zusätzliche Stromkabel waren in einer knitterigen, augenscheinlich abgegriffenen großen Tüte mit Klippverschluss. Diese Tüte war nicht mal verschlossen. Aussen auf dem Karton der Lightning sind ebenfalls Reste ersichtlich von einem weißen Aufkleber, der dort wohl mal war, aber abgeknibbelt wurde.
> 
> ...


 

Darf ich fragen, wo du bestellt hast?


----------



## denyo62 (22. März 2014)

servus leutz,

seit ich die 290 hab (sind jetzt schon paar monate) kams jetzt 2 mal vor dass beim start einfach nix angezeigt wird ... die lüfter fangen ganz normal an zu drehen .. lichter und der ganze schnick schnak läuft... aber nach wenigen sekunden dreht der graka lüfter (ref) full auf und es passiert einfach nix mehr.. kein bild .. nix... jemand ne ahnung wieso weshalb warum ?


----------



## Euda (22. März 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> servus leutz,
> 
> seit ich die 290 hab (sind jetzt schon paar monate) kams jetzt 2 mal vor dass beim start einfach nix angezeigt wird ... die lüfter fangen ganz normal an zu drehen .. lichter und der ganze schnick schnak läuft... aber nach wenigen sekunden dreht der graka lüfter (ref) full auf und es passiert einfach nix mehr.. kein bild .. nix... jemand ne ahnung wieso weshalb warum ?


 
Sofern das Beschriebene auch in einem anderen Rechner passiert, klingt das ziemlich nach dem Tod deiner Karte  - Pseudoephedrin hatte wimre das gleiche.


----------



## denyo62 (22. März 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Sofern das Beschriebene auch in einem anderen Rechner passiert, klingt das ziemlich nach dem Tod deiner Karte  - Pseudoephedrin hatte wimre das gleiche.



neeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnn..... das darf nicht sein xD

bis ietzt zwei mal passiert .. hab dann einfach das ganze vom strom genommen und neu gestartet .. beim zweiten Anlauf liefs ja dann ganz normal


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. März 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> neeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnn..... das darf nicht sein xD
> 
> bis ietzt zwei mal passiert .. hab dann einfach das ganze vom strom genommen und neu gestartet .. beim zweiten Anlauf liefs ja dann ganz normal


 
Nabend 

Ich habe meinen Name gelesen 

Naja wenn es gehäuft vorkommt, kannst du beim Bestatter anrufen. SO wie es aussieht müsste jetzt kommende Woche meine Karte aus der RMA kommen 

DU hast voll ne unlocked gehabt?


----------



## Shooot3r (22. März 2014)

Hatte das mit dem blackscreen auch schon 2 mal gehabt in 2 wochen


----------



## denyo62 (22. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nabend   Ich habe meinen Name gelesen   Naja wenn es gehäuft vorkommt, kannst du beim Bestatter anrufen. SO wie es aussieht müsste jetzt kommende Woche meine Karte aus der RMA kommen   DU hast voll ne unlocked gehabt?



  jep war ne unlocked .. wobei ich die ja bereits unlocked und geflashed   bekommen hatte und deshalb Garantie drauf hab ... aber meint ihr das ding ist  früher oder später Tod ? :'(  

Edit: es ist wirklich nur 2 mal passiert .. beim hochfahren .. kein bild aber dafür ein full aufgedrehter lüfter ..


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. März 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> jep war ne unlocked .. wobei ich die ja bereits unlocked und geflashed   bekommen hatte und deshalb Garantie drauf hab ... aber meint ihr das ding ist über früher oder später Tod ? :'(


 
Kann ich schlecht sagen. Stecke ja nicht drin. Aber meine war ja ab Werk für die Tonne


----------



## hammelgammler (22. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Stelle 1150/1400mhz ein (sieht besser aus ) und guck wie weit du mit der Spannung runterkommst  fertig....mach es dir doch nicht so schwer



1165 / 1450 ist 100% stable und Artefaktfrei bei Crysis. Bei +100mV. 

Aber schon echt heftig. Es läuft auch alles stable bei 1200 Core, und es sind wirklich NUR Artefakte bei den Sandsäcken bei Crysis auszumachen. Bei Valley oder Heaven sind keine. 
Crysis hat mir echt gegeben.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. März 2014)

Kann einem die Grafikkarte durchschmoren, wenn man diese Lüfteradapter nutzt? Ich möchte 2× Scythe SlipStream (je 0,53 A) dranhängen.


----------



## mdbandit (22. März 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Kann einem die Grafikkarte durchschmoren, wenn man diese Lüfteradapter nutzt? Ich möchte 2× Scythe SlipStream (je 0,53 A) dranhängen.


 
Beim  MK-26 ist der Adapter dabei, also wird das ok sein.
Bei mir funktioniert es problemlos. Nur die VRM Temps im Auge behalten und ggf.  den Lüfterspeed im ccc manuell einstellen


----------



## tsd560ti (22. März 2014)

Ich werde die Lüfter auf den Stockkühler meiner Powercolor Radeon Hd7950 schrauben. Wollte nur sicherstellen, dass ich keinen Schaden erzeuge.


----------



## hammelgammler (22. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> 1165 / 1450 ist 100% stable und Artefaktfrei bei Crysis. Bei +100mV.
> 
> Aber schon echt heftig. Es läuft auch alles stable bei 1200 Core, und es sind wirklich NUR Artefakte bei den Sandsäcken bei Crysis auszumachen. Bei Valley oder Heaven sind keine.
> Crysis hat mir echt gegeben.



Ja WTF. 
Hab gerade mal geguckt, wie weit ich bei 1150 / 1440 noch runter kann mit der Spannung. 
Für die Taktraten reichen +68mV um keine Artefakte bei Crysis zu haben. Also nochmal gut 32mV weniger für 15MHz Core weniger. 
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das die 290er Serie extrem gut mit der Spannung skalieren sollte, seh ich ja irgendwie gerade nicht so. 
Ich glaube ich lass dann einfach mal die Taktraten. Kühlung wäre zwar bis +120mV noch gut Alltagstauglich, aber es ist wirklich nicht sehr logisch, wegen vielleicht 1,3 Fps oder so mehr so viel Volt drauf zu hauen. 
Werden die VRMs wenigstens nicht so gequält. 
Auch wenn mich dann wahrscheinlich eine 290 @ 1200MHz abziehen würde in Sachen FPS.


----------



## Gummert (22. März 2014)

Du darfst natürlich nicht vergessen, dass vereinzelnd allein nur das anheben der Spannung mehr Leistung erreicht wird, auch wenn der Takt nicht angerührt wird.


----------



## hammelgammler (22. März 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Du darfst natürlich nicht vergessen, dass vereinzelnd allein nur das anheben der Spannung mehr Leistung erreicht wird, auch wenn der Takt nicht angerührt wird.



Wie jetzt? Das verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## tsd560ti (22. März 2014)

Vielleicht weil es weniger Rechenfehler und Neuberechnungen gibt.


----------



## Gummert (22. März 2014)

Nicht ganz. Die 290 ohne X liefert allein nur durch das erhöhen der Spannung ( rest alles stock ) bereits mehr Leistung... wie es genau bei der 290x weiß ich nicht. Meine Lightning kommt nächste Woche und da wollte 2 User ohnehin paar Bildchen haben, wegens Licht.


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (22. März 2014)

Meine dritte 290 pcs+ ist endlich da. Sie scheint nach ersten Tests trotz niedrigem ASIC (~68%) eine sau gute Karte zu sein. Sie schafft 1140/1500 ohne voltmod, nur mit +20 power. Dazu bleibt sie sehr lange bei 75°@30% Lüfter, VRM1 unter 100°.


----------



## Euda (22. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ja WTF.
> Hab gerade mal geguckt, wie weit ich bei 1150 / 1440 noch runter kann mit der Spannung.
> Für die Taktraten reichen +68mV um keine Artefakte bei Crysis zu haben. Also nochmal gut 32mV weniger für 15MHz Core weniger.
> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das die 290er Serie extrem gut mit der Spannung skalieren sollte, seh ich ja irgendwie gerade nicht so.
> ...


 
Ja, wie erwähnt ist Selbiges auch in Dirt Showdown zu beobachten, bei Transportcontainern. Wo in sämtlichen, anspruchsvollen Titeln à Crysis 3/BF4 alles noch wunderbar und artefaktfrei läuft, flackern auf Solchen bis zur Reduzierung der Taktraten/Erhöhung der Spannung schwarze Punkte rum.


----------



## etar (22. März 2014)

Ist die R9 290 Vapor-X eigentlich schon in Sicht? Gibt ja soweit noch keine neuen Infos außer das Video von der Cebit.


----------



## Lugior (22. März 2014)

Wie stellt ihr im Afterburner die Spannung ein? Ich hab 2.3 da ist das immer ausgegraut, geht das mit den 3er Beta Versionen?


----------



## hammelgammler (22. März 2014)

Ich benutze Sapphire Trixx.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. März 2014)

Trixx ist besser. Im Afterburner musst du es in den Optionen und ich glaube auch in der .cfg einstellen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. März 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Meine dritte 290 pcs+ ist endlich da. Sie scheint nach ersten Tests trotz niedrigem ASIC (~68%) eine sau gute Karte zu sein. Sie schafft 1140/1500 ohne voltmod, nur mit +20 power. Dazu bleibt sie sehr lange bei 75°@30% Lüfter, VRM1 unter 100°.


 
Wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## BertB (22. März 2014)

mit afterburner 3.0.0 beta 18 kann ich seit eben die spannung erhöhen 
windforce 290oc

jedenfalls läuft heaven 4.0 extreme hd jetzt artefaktfrei @ 1141/1453MHz mit +100mV bei 76°C @ 88% lüfter
70.4fps; 1773punkte
mehr spannung kann ich auch geben


1102/1453MHz läuft mit +31mV, wird wohl meine 24/7 einstellung
-> 68,8fps; 1734punkte
72°C @76% lüfter

bin echt zufrieden jetzt 
out of box haben 1060MHz statt 1040MHz schon für artefakte gesorgt, afterburner 2.3.1 ließ keine spannungserhöhung zu
stock (= 1040/1250MHz): 65.9fps; 1660punkte


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (23. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wo hast du bestellt?


 
Mindfactory. Ist keine neue Bestellung gewesen, nur die dritte Karte nach 2 RMAs. Aber jetzt bin ich voll zufrieden. Die Karte hat übrigens Hynix Vram verbaut.

GPU-Z zeigt Spannungsspitzen bis fast 1.3 V an, ist das normal (hab garnichts an der Voltage gedreht)?

Was würdet ihr abgesehen von Haeven als Benchmark empfehlen? Gibt es sowas wie Memtest für die Graka? Das wäre ganz hilfreich weil es so nicht so leicht ist die 4 GB auch voll zu testen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. März 2014)

Memtest für GPUs:

http://www.computerbild.de/download/Video-Memory-Stress-Test-6773846.html


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. März 2014)

etar schrieb:


> Ist die R9 290 Vapor-X eigentlich schon in Sicht? Gibt ja soweit noch keine neuen Infos außer das Video von der Cebit.



Ich warte auch .....soll im noch März kommen ....


Hat jemand schon diese hier ?

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...boDuo-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_955662.html


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. März 2014)

Das ist doch der besch.....eidene 7970/280X-Kühler. Der dürfte nicht so gut sein......


----------



## hammelgammler (23. März 2014)

Ich komm mal richtig nicht klar mit der R9 290X... 
Häufig läuft es komplett stable durch alle Tests durch, mit 1440MHz Memory, also wirklich über 8h.
Und andere Tage kriege ich bei EXAKT den gleichen Taktraten, ständig einen black screen bei Valley. Ich kann dann die Spannung hoch ziehen wie ich lustig bin, kann auch 20MHz runter gehen beim Memory, trotzdem bekomme ich nen black screen. 
Den nächsten Tag läuft dann wieder alles perfekt bei den gleichen Taktraten. 

Ich check das einfach nicht mit der Karte, was will dir von mir? 

Und ja, ich weiß ich könnte den RAM auch einfach mit 1400MHz laufen lassen, aber ich versteh es trotzdem nicht, ich meine, wieso soll ich 40MHz Takt "verschwenden" bei gleicher Spannung, wenn es eigentlich läuft...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. März 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Mindfactory. Ist keine neue Bestellung gewesen, nur die dritte Karte nach 2 RMAs. Aber jetzt bin ich voll zufrieden. Die Karte hat übrigens Hynix Vram verbaut.
> 
> GPU-Z zeigt Spannungsspitzen bis fast 1.3 V an, ist das normal (hab garnichts an der Voltage gedreht)?
> 
> Was würdet ihr abgesehen von Haeven als Benchmark empfehlen? Gibt es sowas wie Memtest für die Graka? Das wäre ganz hilfreich weil es so nicht so leicht ist die 4 GB auch voll zu testen.


Ok^^ Wenn du Elpida hättest, könnte es meine Karte sein. Hatte auch ben niedrigen ASIC 


badboy997 schrieb:


> Memtest für GPUs:
> 
> http://www.computerbild.de/download/Video-Memory-Stress-Test-6773846.html


Du jetzt auch hier?  Na da rennt der Counter wieder^^


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich warte auch .....soll im noch März kommen ....
> 
> 
> Hat jemand schon diese hier ?
> ...


Die kommt bestimmt erst im April^^ bei den Lieferengpässen

Das ist der selbe Kühler wie auf der VTX3D und Club3D RoyaleKing.

Der kühler ist für die Tonne.


----------



## Euda (23. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ich komm mal richtig nicht klar mit der R9 290X...
> Häufig läuft es komplett stable durch alle Tests durch, mit 1440MHz Memory, also wirklich über 8h.
> Und andere Tage kriege ich bei EXAKT den gleichen Taktraten, ständig einen black screen bei Valley. Ich kann dann die Spannung hoch ziehen wie ich lustig bin, kann auch 20MHz runter gehen beim Memory, trotzdem bekomme ich nen black screen.
> Den nächsten Tag läuft dann wieder alles perfekt bei den gleichen Taktraten.
> ...


 
Entschuldige, falls du das schon auf einer anderen Seite hier im Thread genannt hast, doch besitzt du Hynix- oder Elpida-VRAM? Letzterer macht bei einigen Karten, unabhängig von den gesetzten Taktraten, Probleme mit Blackscreens insb. bei hoher Auslastung des Speicherinterface (bspw. BF4 mit Res.-Scale, DayZ mit OGSSAA).
____

Gestern Abend 1125 MHz bei +50mV in GRID 2 (4*SSAA, Ultra, div. RadeonPro-Tweaks -> somit konstante 100%-Auslastung der GPU, kann ich btw. jedem empfehlen, angemessen geglättet sieht das Spiel erstaunlich gut aus) getestet, jedoch durchgefallen (regelmäßig - ca. alle 20-Sekunden-- kurze, unauffällige Schachbrettmuster bereits nach 15 Minuten Last.)
Wollte die Spannung noch erhöhen, schätze bei +65mV sollte der besagte Takt artefaktfrei laufen, denn GRID 2 ist in puncto Taktstabilität erfahrungsgemäß noch sensibler als Crysis 3 & BF4. Nun, was hielt mich davon ab, die Spannung zu erhöhen? Richtööög, ab +55mV stieß die GPU in ihr Power Limit, welches mit dem 14.3-Treiber bekanntlich obsolet ist. Bin für Thief wieder auf den Mantle-Treiber gesprungen.

Mal was zu Thief, bevor ich in einem anderen Thread frage:
Weiß jemand, warum - entgegen erfüllten Mindestanforderungen (Win 8.1 Pro 64 Bit, HDMI-Audiotreiber installed, 14.3 Beta, aktueller Thief-Patch)-- der Faltungshall/Convolution Reverb ausschließlich softwareseitig, nicht etwa via TrueAudio verfügbar ist? Ich nutze eine USB-Soundkarte, den "SoundBlaster Play!". Vielleicht kennt hier ja ein Thief-Besitzer Ursache & Lösung. 

MfG,
Euda


----------



## hammelgammler (23. März 2014)

Ja ich habe Elpida VRAM... 
Hab jetzt gerade mal den VRAM auf 1400MHz gestellt, damit scheint alles glatt zu laufen... 
Naja eventuell ist 1440MHz noch zu viel für den VRAM, ich lass ihn jetzt mal auf 1425MHz und guck wie sich alles so verhält. 
Was ich mir überlegt habe: Ist es eigentlich "klug", für ein paar Games, bei mir zb Crysis, die Spannung drastisch zu erhöhen, weil winzige Artefakte bei Sandsäcken auftreten? Ich meine es ist ja wirklich nur an dieser einen Stelle, ansonsten läuft es komplett stable, auch bei Valley oder Heaven keine Artefakte. 
Irgendwie ist es mir das nicht Wert, nur um die weg zu haben, knapp 50mV mehr drauf zu hauen, wenn alles andere gut läuft. 
Wenn ich jetzt in jedem Game, oder auch bei Valley relativ oft Artefakte habe, würde das natürlich außer Frage stehen, aber für sowas?


----------



## framekiller28 (23. März 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

mir wurde dieser Thread empfohlen, wenn es um Erfahrung verschiedenster R290 GPU´s geht.

Das ist mein Ursprünglicher Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/325339-die-richtige-gpu.html

Es geht, kurz gefasst darum, das ich mir eine neue GPU gönnen will. Hab momentan eine Asus GTX 770 drinnen.

Da ich zukünftig nen Monitor jenseits der 1080p betreiben will, und ich merke das die GTX 770 nicht mehr reichen wird, hatte ich dort nach Tipps gefragt.

Heraus gekommen ist, das ich  aktuell mit einer R9 290 besser fahre als mit NVIDIA Karten.

Kurz vorher hatte ich mir eine R290 von Gigabyte bestellt die Windforce. War aber mit der Lautstärke und der tatsache das die ab 84Grad den Takt verringert nicht ganz zu frieden.

Die Karte liegt noch bei mir sollte man mir Tipps bezüglich der Karte geben können.

Werde sie ansonsten morgen wieder zurück senden.

Welche R290 kann man den Empfehlen?

Zu Berücksichtigen:

-Tendenziel kein bis kaum Spulenfiepen (Mir ist bewusst, dass dies immer vorkommen kann, jedoch eine Empfelung wäre ganz gut)
-nicht länger als 30cm, denn das ist die Max Kapazität meines Gehäuses.
-Sie sollte nicht, wie die Windforce, bei 84Grad runter takten.
-Wenn möglich ruhig zumindest im Idle Zustand, da konnte ich die Windforce leider auch schon negativ wahrnehmen.

Empfohlen wurden mir bereits die Tri X von Saphire, und die PCS+ von Powercolor.

Da ich aber mangels Platz im Gehäuse lieber eine Dual Fan Variante bevorzugen würde, habe ich mich auch mit der Twinfrocer von MSI und der ASUS DUC beschäftigt.

Bin mir halt nicht sicher und bevor ich die Karte kaufe, wollte ich lieber noch eure Meinungen und ggf. vorhanden Erfahrungen einholen.

Hoffe könnt mir helfen.

VG


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ich komm mal richtig nicht klar mit der R9 290X...
> Häufig läuft es komplett stable durch alle Tests durch, mit 1440MHz Memory, also wirklich über 8h.
> Und andere Tage kriege ich bei EXAKT den gleichen Taktraten, ständig einen black screen bei Valley. Ich kann dann die Spannung hoch ziehen wie ich lustig bin, kann auch 20MHz runter gehen beim Memory, trotzdem bekomme ich nen black screen.
> Den nächsten Tag läuft dann wieder alles perfekt bei den gleichen Taktraten.
> ...



40mhz beim Speicher ist lächerlich


----------



## XPrototypeX (23. März 2014)

Die neue von Sapphire soll ganz gut sein die heißt Vapor-X TriX. Im Idle fast unhörbar. Leider ist die erst ab April verfügbar. 

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten würde ich die TriX nehmen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ok^^ Wenn du Elpida hättest, könnte es meine Karte sein. Hatte auch ben niedrigen ASIC
> 
> Du jetzt auch hier?  Na da rennt der Counter wieder^^
> 
> ...



Konnte ich mir denken


----------



## Euda (23. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ja ich habe Elpida VRAM...
> Hab jetzt gerade mal den VRAM auf 1400MHz gestellt, damit scheint alles glatt zu laufen...
> Naja eventuell ist 1440MHz noch zu viel für den VRAM, ich lass ihn jetzt mal auf 1425MHz und guck wie sich alles so verhält.
> Was ich mir überlegt habe: *Ist es eigentlich "klug", für ein paar Games, bei mir zb Crysis, die Spannung drastisch zu erhöhen, weil winzige Artefakte bei Sandsäcken auftreten?* Ich meine es ist ja wirklich nur an dieser einen Stelle, ansonsten läuft es komplett stable, auch bei Valley oder Heaven keine Artefakte.


 
Spreche da mal für mich: Hab jetzt keinen Anspruch auf ein statisches, in jedem Spiel bedingungslos stabiles 24/7-Taktprofil. Klar ist es gut, sich ein Solches auszutüfteln, aber wenn dir danach ist, erstell' dir einfach 4-5 Taktprofile für unterschiedliche Spiele und Laststufen. In Battlefield wirst du +50mV für Sandsäcke in Crysis nicht brauchen - verschenkte Leistungsaufnahme, Lautstärke & Temperatur


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Du jetzt auch hier?  Na da rennt der Counter wieder^^



Ich spamme wo ich kann, um die 4K zu knacken, bevor du die 2K schaffst


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (23. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Memtest für GPUs:
> 
> Video Memory Stress Test - Download - COMPUTER BILD


 
Cool, danke! Weist du wie sehr das auf die Hardware geht?



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ok^^ Wenn du Elpida hättest, könnte es meine Karte sein. Hatte auch ben niedrigen ASIC


Naja, will mich nicht beschweren. Das Ding läuft auf 1140 mit stock voltage, VRM1 ist dabei kühler als bei meiner ersten Karte. Dann kann mir der ASIC wirklich egal sein. 1500 beim Vram ist für Hynix wohl normal.
Die Karte war übrigens schon geöffnet, also irgendjemand scheint die auf Grund des ASIC zurückgeschickt zu haben.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. März 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Cool, danke! Weist du wie sehr das auf die Hardware geht?



Was soll da auf die Hardware gehen? Das beschreibt den VRAM wie jede Grafische Anwendung und zählt einfach die Fehler.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Ich spamme wo ich kann, um die 4K zu knacken, bevor du die 2K schaffst


 
Du begibst dich hier in tiefes Gewässer. Schau mal wer die meisten Beiträge hier hat 



> Naja, will mich nicht beschweren. Das Ding läuft auf 1140 mit stock voltage, VRM1 ist dabei kühler als bei meiner ersten Karte. Dann kann mir der ASIC wirklich egal sein. 1500 beim Vram ist für Hynix wohl normal.
> Die Karte war übrigens schon geöffnet, also irgendjemand scheint die auf Grund des ASIC zurückgeschickt zu haben.



Ich finde es allgemein eine Fressheit. Solche Karten als neu zu verkaufen, wenn sie schon Vorbesitzer hatte. Als B-Ware kennzeichnen und fertig. 

Naja wenn meine Karte aus der RMA eine B-Karte ist, dann


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Du begibst dich hier in tiefes Gewässer. Schau mal wer die meisten Beiträge hier hat



Ich glaube Quanti hat insgesamt die meisten. Aber in diesem könntest du es sein


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Quanti hat insgesamt die meisten. Aber in diesem könntest du es sein


 
Quanti fällt außer Wertung :-p

Ja hier habe ich "noch" das Zepter in der Hand


----------



## BertB (23. März 2014)

der mit am meisten posts heißt quanti?
wie lustig und passend


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. März 2014)

Ja quanti ist der counter-babo^^ irgendwann brauchen die für ihn einen neuen counter


----------



## BertB (23. März 2014)

na, dann weiß ich ja jetzt, wer der babo ist (muss man wissen...lol)


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (23. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Was soll da auf die Hardware gehen? Das beschreibt den VRAM wie jede Grafische Anwendung und zählt einfach die Fehler.


 
Ok, hätte ja sein können. Manche Stresstests gehen einfach auf die Hardware, wobei da auch jeder eine andere Meinung zu hat (z.B. wie lange man p95 laufen lassen sollte).



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich finde es allgemein eine Fressheit. Solche Karten als neu zu verkaufen, wenn sie schon Vorbesitzer hatte. Als B-Ware kennzeichnen und fertig.


Naja, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist die Karte mit der Taktung nicht wirklich B-Ware. Sonst hätte ich mich aber auf jeden Fall auch beschwert.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja quanti ist der counter-babo^^ irgendwann brauchen die für ihn einen neuen counter



Ich geh ihn dann mal weiter jagen.....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Ich geh ihn dann mal weiter jagen.....



Viel Spaß


----------



## Lugior (23. März 2014)

Gibt es ein Tool das mir die Temperaturen während der benchmarks auf einem OSD oder in der G15 anzeigen kann?
Das fand ich bei Afterburner bisher so praktisch, allerdings kann ich da die Spannung nicht anpassen.


----------



## Gummert (23. März 2014)

AIDA64 tut das ^^
Kannste alles individuell einstellen was du alles angezeigt bekommen willst.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Viel Spaß



Werd ich haben


----------



## Lugior (23. März 2014)

arg falscher Thread...


----------



## hammelgammler (23. März 2014)

Lol, hab ein neues Problem. 
Wenn ich +150mV drauf gebe, und mit 1200 / 1400 den Metro 2033 Benchmark starte, dann verreckt mir einfach nach na Zeit der Rechner. Also komplett aus und dann geht er von selbst wieder an, kompletter reboot halt. 
Kann sich das jemand erklären? Kann es sein, das mein Netzteil zu wenig Power liefert? 
Hab ein 680 Watt von beQuiet (Gold). 
2500K @ 4,5GHz (1,256V), zwei HDD, eine SSD, den Accelero Hybrid, externen DAC + KHV, insgesamt 9 Lüfter (1x 80mm, 2x 120mm, 7x 140mm) und R9 290X (OC).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. März 2014)

Welches bq?


----------



## hammelgammler (23. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Welches bq?



beQuiet Straight Power 680W 80 Plus Gold.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. März 2014)

Hatte das Problem beim 3D Mark, einfach einmal frisch installieren, das sollte helfen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> beQuiet Straight Power 680W 80 Plus Gold.


 
OK. Naja das sollten die Rails nicht gleich abkacken beim E9^^

Installier mal neu. Sollte dann laufen^^


----------



## hammelgammler (23. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> OK. Naja das sollten die Rails nicht gleich abkacken beim E9^^
> 
> Installier mal neu. Sollte dann laufen^^



Hab es jetzt mal neu installiert, immer noch das gleiche Problem. 
Dies ist jedoch nur mit Metro 2033 reproduzierbar, Crysis und Valley liefen ganz normal. 
Vielleicht wirklich etwas mit dem Netzteil? 
Naja wie auch immer, ich nehme eh niedrigere Taktraten für die ich deutlich weniger Spannung benötige, will alles ja nicht zu hart am Limit betreiben. Bei 92°C VRM1 fühl ich mich einfach nicht so wohl beim zocken. 
Hab jetzt 1180 / 1430 bei +106mV, damit läuft dann auch Crysis ohne Artefakte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. März 2014)

Hatte auch mal das Problem ....da ging mein nt (BQ DP 750Watt P7) kurze Zeit später defekt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hab es jetzt mal neu installiert, immer noch das gleiche Problem.
> Dies ist jedoch nur mit Metro 2033 reproduzierbar, Crysis und Valley liefen ganz normal.
> Vielleicht wirklich etwas mit dem Netzteil?
> Naja wie auch immer, ich nehme eh niedrigere Taktraten für die ich deutlich weniger Spannung benötige, will alles ja nicht zu hart am Limit betreiben. Bei 92°C VRM1 fühl ich mich einfach nicht so wohl beim zocken.
> Hab jetzt 1180 / 1430 bei +106mV, damit läuft dann auch Crysis ohne Artefakte.



Lass deinen Speicher auf 1400mhz laufen...der zickt schon so rum....nicht das der auch bald den Geist auf gibt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal das Problem ....da ging mein nt (BQ DP 750Watt P7) kurze Zeit später defekt


 
Mach dem jetzt keine Angst hier 

Also das NT reicht auf jeden Fall. Wie alt ist es den?


----------



## hammelgammler (23. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mach dem jetzt keine Angst hier
> 
> Also das NT reicht auf jeden Fall. Wie alt ist es den?



Naja so knapp 2 1/2 Jahre meine ich. 
Weiß ja nicht wie lange so was hält, hab eigentlich gedacht so ein Netzteil hält ewig (genau wie alle andere Hardware), solange man damit nichts falsches Anstellt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mach dem jetzt keine Angst hier
> 
> Also das NT reicht auf jeden Fall. Wie alt ist es den?



Ist ja nur die Wahrheit


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Naja so knapp 2 1/2 Jahre meine ich.
> Weiß ja nicht wie lange so was hält, hab eigentlich gedacht so ein Netzteil hält ewig (genau wie alle andere Hardware), solange man damit nichts falsches Anstellt.


 
Ja sollte schon so 4-5 Jahre halten. Danach sollte man schon mal über ein neues NT nachdenken.


----------



## beren2707 (24. März 2014)

Mal eine andere Frage: Die 290 läuft soweit sogar besser als erwartet (hält den Takt fast durchgehend bei 947 MHz), jedoch ist das Verhalten bei UV etwas seltsam. Stelle ich im AB (3 Beta 18) die Spannung runter, dann verschiebt es sich immer etwas (was ja normal sein soll), jedoch flackert das Bild sofort auf dem Desktop bereits bei weniger als -31mV und das Bild wird nach wenigen Sekunden schwarz, obwohl -31mV ingame absolut stabil laufen. Gibts da einen Trick oder ist die Karte wirklich so "schlecht" beim UV?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. März 2014)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur R9 290 

schön leise unter Last so eine Ref oder 

ist es eine neue oder gebrauchte ? welche Marke ?

als ich meine R9 290 Ref hatte  ich dieses Problem nicht.....nur das das der AB nachn Neustart die uv Spannung immer wieder einen Schritt nach oben also Richtung 0mv einstellte . Aber da liefen sogar 1000/1300mhz @ anliegende 1,06v.


----------



## beren2707 (24. März 2014)

Danke. 

Nunja, so leise wie der Refkühler eben bei ~2k U/Min ist.  Würde mal so ~5-6 Sone schätzen.
Karte ist neu, eine Sapphire-Referenzkarte; gabs n bisserl billiger als üblich, daher wurde es diese Karte.

Der AB stellt auch bei mir nach jedem Start die Spannung wieder eine Stufe nach oben. Ingame anliegend sind mit UV - soweit es momentan möglich ist - ~1.1V; naja.  Bin da aber vlt. auch von meiner vorherigen Karte etwas verwöhnt gewesen, so wie es aussieht frisst die 290 mit UV und Standardtakt momentan ca. ~40-60W mehr als die 7970 mit 1050/1500 Mhz @ 1,01V. 
UV bringt echt was, damit bleibt die Karte ingame meist bei ~90°C und auch etwas leiser; sie hält dadurch auch ihre 947 Mhz fast durchgehend stabil, der tiefste Drop lag mal bei ~932 MHz. 

Aber die Lautstärke ist im Vergleich zum vorherigen ACX der 7970 natürlich eine absolute Katastrophe, die Karte braucht auch ewig, bis sie mal wieder leiser wird, da die Temperatur sich erst ca. eine Minute nach unten pendeln muss. Da muss dann in absehbarer Zeit Ersatz her, so kann das auf keinen Fall bleiben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Nunja, so leise wie der Refkühler eben bei ~2k U/Min ist.  Würde mal so ~5-6 Sone schätzen.
> Karte ist neu, eine Sapphire-Referenzkarte; gabs n bisserl billiger als üblich, daher wurde es diese Karte.
> ...


 
Ich wollte dir grade irgendeine ältere ACX-Version empfehlen, aber es gibt aktuell ja _keine einzige_ Variante zu kaufen


----------



## beren2707 (24. März 2014)

So schauts aus, die alten sind EOL, die neuen seit Wochen immer wieder nach hinten verschoben.  Werde wohl auf den ACX IV warten müssen, denn der Peter 2 passt leider nicht rein, beim MK-26 wirds ohne extraflache Lüfter auch knapp. 
Werde dann die Variante mit modifizierter Grundplatte wählen, bin mal sehr auf die VRM-Temperaturen gespannt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. März 2014)

Armer Mensch - bis dahin empfehle ich die hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich glaub mein alter ACX 5870 Edition sollte auch passen... aber der sitzt schon auf meinem Kärtchen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. März 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Armer Mensch - bis dahin empfehle ich die hier:
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=726373"/>
> 
> 
> Ich glaub mein alter ACX 5870 Edition sollte auch passen... aber der sitzt schon auf meinem Kärtchen



 gewöhnt er sich auch dran  welchen ram haste verbaut ? @ beren


----------



## tsd560ti (24. März 2014)

Kannst mal nach Scythe SlipStream gucken. Bei 2000 rpm haben die auch genug Dampf für nur aktive Vrms^^


----------



## beren2707 (24. März 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Armer Mensch - bis dahin empfehle ich die hier:


Könnte ja mal spaßeshalber meinen aktiven Gehörschutz nutzen, aber der löst erst ab ~80db aus, da sollte die 290 dann doch noch etwas drunter liegen. 
Aber gute Idee, Ohropax hätte ich noch hier. 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> gewöhnt er sich auch dran  welchen ram haste verbaut ? @ beren


 Daran kann man sich nicht mehr gewöhnen, nachdem man gewohnt war, dass die lauteste Komponente im System die HDDs waren. 
Habe (leider) Elpida.  Mal sehen, ob sie zumindest ~1400 Mhz mitmachen, aber das soll bei der 290 ja eh kaum was ausmachen, zumindestens ingame.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Könnte ja mal spaßeshalber meinen aktiven Gehörschutz nutzen, aber der löst erst ab ~80db aus, da sollte die 290 dann doch noch etwas drunter liegen.
> Aber gute Idee, Ohropax hätte ich noch hier.
> 
> Daran kann man sich nicht mehr gewöhnen, nachdem man gewohnt war, dass die lauteste Komponente im System die HDDs waren.
> Habe (leider) Elpida.  Mal sehen, ob sie zumindest ~1400 Mhz mitmachen, aber das soll bei der 290 ja eh kaum was ausmachen, zumindestens ingame.



Ich weiß  Spaß  meine schaffte auch 1600mhz  

hoffe die R9 290 VaporX hat Hynx verbaut.


----------



## beren2707 (24. März 2014)

1600 Mhz hören sich natürlich besser an. 

Das hoffe ich für Dich. 
Ich bleibe wohl (vorläufig) bei dieser 290; das Zurückschicken, weil ich ein nicht so tolles Exemplar erwischt habe, sehe ich absolut nicht ein, finde ich unmoralisch. Habe dafür wohl etwas Glück beim Spulenfiepen gehabt, denn solange der Kühler "leise" bleibt (also die ersten ~20-30 Sekunden noch nicht allzu sehr hochdreht), hört man bei gängigen FPS-Werten im dreistelligen Bereich keinen Fiep-Ton. 
Von der Leistung bin ich durchaus begeistert, schlägt @Stock meine 7970 MAX OC in Heaven doch sehr deutlich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> 1600 Mhz hören sich natürlich besser an.
> 
> Das hoffe ich für Dich.
> Ich bleibe wohl (vorläufig) bei dieser 290; das Zurückschicken, weil ich ein nicht so tolles Exemplar erwischt habe, sehe ich absolut nicht ein, finde ich unmoralisch. Habe dafür wohl etwas Glück beim Spulenfiepen gehabt, denn solange der Kühler "leise" bleibt (also die ersten ~20-30 Sekunden noch nicht allzu sehr hochdreht), hört man bei gängigen FPS-Werten im dreistelligen Bereich keinen Fiep-Ton.
> Von der Leistung bin ich durchaus begeistert, schlägt @Stock meine 7970 MAX OC in Heaven doch sehr deutlich.



Jo habe meine nur zurück geschickt weil extremes Spulenfiepen....sobald unter Last....auch schon bei 5%

Leistung ist Mega datt stimmt


----------



## Ahrtos (25. März 2014)

Einen schönen juten Tach 

Ich bin der neue und komm jetzt öffter 

Ja ich bin aus dem sysprofile hierher abgewandert, weil dort nicht mehr so viel los ist wie früher. ausserdem glaube ich, das hier wohl mehr feedback, unterstützung und so weiter bekomme. 

Zurück zum Thema:
Ich bin neuer Stolzer besitzer zweier ganz netten MSI Grakas die demnächst in mein neues system wandern sollen. Da sie natürlich mit meiner sehr starken Wakü versorgt werden, möchte ich auch diesmal schauen wie weit das OC potential meiner Grakas sind. Meine Aktuelle 7950 mit basis Taktungen von 880/1250 habe ich auf 1100/1575 bekommen und das war so bisher mein bestes Graka übertaktungs ergebnis was ich je erreicht habe.

Nun habe ich wie bereits gesagt 2 neue Schwestern bekommen mit denen ich gerne auf 1200/1600 Kommen wollte. Natürlich auch noch höher wenns das system und so weiter zulässt. Möglich ist alles hat man mir gesagt und ich hoffe meine Mädels machen das mit.
Um die mädels einmal kurz vorzustellen:

MSI R9 290X Gaming 4G
MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G

Gekühlt werden die mädels durch den Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii Kühler mit der aktiv gekühlten Aquacomputer Backplate. Mein perfomantes Wakü System umfasst 2x 480er und einen 360er Radiator die mit Durchsetzungsfähigen lüftern bestückt sind. Weiterhin befinden sich im Kühlkreislauf CPU, Ram und MaBo. Ram und MaBo fallen eher nicht so ins gewicht, jedoch wird bei mir der hitzige FX 9590 im system mit gekühlt. Dieser läuft auf einer 24/7 einstellung von dauerhaften 5GHz.

so nun weitere infos und vorabklärung einiger fragen...

Frage: Warum hast du 2 Unterschiedliche Grakas?
Antwort: 2x 290 Bestellt und eine 290 und eine 290X erhalten  ist dem shop wohl nicht aufgefallen 

Frage: kann es sein das du zuviel geld hast?
Antwort: jop 

Frage: warum willst du so hohe taktraten?
Antwort: hmmm ja weil ich es einfach will  jemand der sich n ferrari kauft fragt man auch nicht warum er n ferrari hat  

Frage: Wozu brauchst die hohen Taktraten ?
Antwort: [ kann ma jemand den fragenstealler schlagen ? der ist n idiot... das hat er mich doch gerade schon gefragt... ('-.-) ] Ich benötige sie nur zum Zocken, Rendern von Videos und für ein wenig Lightcoining nebenbei. Im Arbeitsmodus würde ich die Karten im MSI After Burner via angelegtem Profil runter drehen damit sie in der zeit nicht Leiden müssen. Jedoch wenn ich Leistung haben will müssen die Mädels spuren und schaffen gehen 

Frage: Bist du dir sicher das deine Beiden Grakas von deinem CPU nicht ausgebremmst werden ?
Antwort:  sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber ich glaube das der CPU schon ein wenig  limitieren wird. Aber interessieren tuts mich trotzdem nicht 

Frage: Wie können wir dir denn nun Helfen?
Antwort: theoretisch brauche ich nur informationen, damit ich weiß an welche richtlinien ich mich halten muss. für mich geht das ganze OC nur über den Afterburner. Hinzu habe ich erfahren das ich die 290 via Bios Flash in eine 290x verwandeln kann. Dies sollte für CFX ja eher n vorteil sein wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Natürlich möchte ich hohe werte erreichen und bräuchte erfahrungsberichte wie eure ergebnisse bisher so gewesen sind. damit ich weiß mit welchen zahlen ich so spielen kann... bisher habe ich Zahlen gelesen wie 1200/1600 und 1,4V. das wäre schonmal ne zahl mit der ich so arbeiten könnte  natürlich sind die 1,4V wohl doch etwas zu hoch aber es war ja auch nur ein beispiel.

Frage: Hast du denn schon das Forum durchsucht und dich überall durchgelesen?
Antwort: Es ist gerade 3:20 in der nacht... ich bin sau müde und habe auch schon ein wenig was gelesen. Es wird darauf hingewisesen, das meine neuen Mädels noch nicht eingebaut sind und dies auch erst in ca. ner woch passiert da in der woche nicht soviel zeit vorhanden ist. von dahher hab ich noch genug zeit mich einzulesen aber auch schon wissenswertes und Interessantes von euch zu erfahren 

joar das erst mal soweit von mir... 

*Für rechtschreibfehler haftet die Tastatur, Die Uhrzeit, die Deutsche gesellschaft oder mein lausiger Realschulabschluss


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

Kurze Zwischen Frage: Du willst einen FX-9590 + 2 290(X) @ OC + RAM + Mainboard mit *einem 360er* Kühlen?

Edit: Sehe es gerade. Habe an zwei GTX 480 gedacht anstatt 480er radis^^

Das Flaschen der nonX kann zu Problemen führen. Und freischalten kann man da nixmehr.


----------



## BertB (25. März 2014)

edit: er schreibt: 2x480er +360er radiatoren
ah, ja, hasts gesehen 

bin skeptisch, ob der 290 -> 290x flash klappen wird
das ging, soweit ich weiß, nur am anfang der baureihe manchmal,
aber bei der anderen hattest du ja auch glück , vielleicht gehts, und da man 2 bios hat, kann man ja ungestraft ausprobieren,
gibt nen riesen thread zum thema

wegen fx 9590:
wenn du so ne dicke mühle fährst, dann vermutlich nicht mit full hd, 
und dann passt der schon (bei höheren auflösungen, wenn selbst 290er cf im grafiklimit sitzen)

ich hab nen 8320@4,2GHz mit ner 290er laufen und will auch noch ne zweite,
halt auch für ne hohe auflösung,
da mach ich mir wenig sorgen, dass der nicht reichen könnte


----------



## tsd560ti (25. März 2014)

Die Flashkarten waren von TUL aus KW 37, soweit ich weiß. Man sagt ja immer 120mm pro 100W, von daher wirst di mit 350+350+300 noch voll im Soll sein. 300W sind in dem Fall Cpu+ Der Rest.


----------



## hammelgammler (25. März 2014)

Darf ich fragen was für ein Gehäuse du besitzt, das du zwei 480 und einen 360er verbaut hast? 
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine Erweiterbare Wasserkühlung anzuschaffen, dafür müsste aber erst mal mein Fractal Design Arc Midi weichen und ein neues her. 
Außerdem, was für Lüfter verwendest du, und hast du sie im push pull Betrieb? 
Danke.


----------



## Shooot3r (25. März 2014)

Hab heute meine austauschkarte bekommen, MSI r9290 gaming. Asic ist 87,5 bin mal gespannt was da geht ;


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

Meine wollen die nicht los schicken


----------



## Shooot3r (25. März 2014)

Wer denn?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

MF. Mit einer 470 machts einfach keinen Spaß


----------



## Shooot3r (25. März 2014)

Bei 1200 und +200 mb habe ich grade mal 1,18v Anliegen ist das normal? Bei meiner vorherigen waren es bis zu 1,29 , da war die Asic allerdings auch nur 65


----------



## Shooot3r (25. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> MF. Mit einer 470 machts einfach keinen Spaß



Das glaub ich . Vielleicht ist keine mehr auf Lager. Hast mal angerufen?


----------



## Schmenki (25. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Bei 1200 und +200 mb habe ich grade mal 1,18v Anliegen ist das normal? Bei meiner vorherigen waren es bis zu 1,29 , da war die Asic allerdings auch nur 65


 
Bei ner Asic von 87% würde ich das als normal einstufen.
Ich hab ne Asic von 82% und ca. 1,22-1,25V bei +200mV


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

Auf Lager ist die PCS+. Es wurde gesagt, diese Wochen.
Aber das ist eine Qual das warten -.-


----------



## Lugior (25. März 2014)

Wie kann ich Asic messen/auslesen?


----------



## Shooot3r (25. März 2014)

Dann kann ich ja bedenkenlos +200mv einstellen, oder?


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. März 2014)

Lugior schrieb:


> Wie kann ich Asic messen/auslesen?


GPU-Z öffnen, im Hauptfenster einfach nen rechten Mausklick auf dem oberen Fensterrahmen und dann "Read ASIC quality..." wählen


----------



## Schmenki (25. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja bedenkenlos +200mv einstellen, oder?


 
Bis 1,3V mit enstrepchender Kühlung sollte ok sein.
Um ganz sicher zu sein eventuell bis 1,25V.

Aber ja, du kannst bei entsprechender Kühlung bei +200mV belassen.


----------



## Shooot3r (25. März 2014)

Habe bei +200 Ca 1,2 Anliegen, bei + 130 sind's grade 1.18, bekomme bei heaven aber immer ne n blackscreen


----------



## Schmenki (25. März 2014)

Nur bei Änderung der Spannung oder hast du auch OC laufen?


----------



## Deimos (25. März 2014)

Ahrtos schrieb:


> Gekühlt werden die mädels durch den Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii Kühler mit der aktiv gekühlten Aquacomputer Backplate. Mein perfomantes Wakü System umfasst 2x 480er und einen 360er Radiator die mit Durchsetzungsfähigen lüftern bestückt sind. Weiterhin befinden sich im Kühlkreislauf CPU, Ram und MaBo. Ram und MaBo fallen eher nicht so ins gewicht, jedoch wird bei mir der hitzige FX 9590 im system mit gekühlt. Dieser läuft auf einer 24/7 einstellung von dauerhaften 5GHz.
> 
> so nun weitere infos und vorabklärung einiger fragen...
> 
> ...


 
Eigentlich war hier bereits Schluss. Mit Crossfire ist das OC-Limit der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner die schwächere Karte. OC bei CF ist per se schon mühseliger als bei einer Karte, da du schlichtweg zwei der Dinger hast, die unterschiedlich auf Spannung, GPU-Takt, RAM-Takt, Hitze, etc. reagieren.

Bezüglich Flashen: bin kein Fan davon, in der Regel gibts Gründe, warum die Chips nunmal nicht für die High-End Variante selektiert wurden (Hitze, Verbrauch, Teildefekte...). Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass falls du die 290 geflasht kriegst (unwahrscheinlich...), keine pompösen OC-Ergebnisse fahren wirst.

Daher mein Rat an dich: Schaff dir zwei gleiche Karten an.


----------



## Shooot3r (25. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Nur bei Änderung der Spannung oder hast du auch OC laufen?



Ne auch mit oc. Liegt aber am Speicher wies aussieht, bei 1400 blackscreen, bei 1350 bis jetzt nicht


----------



## Lugior (25. März 2014)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> GPU-Z öffnen, im Hauptfenster einfach nen rechten Mausklick auf dem oberen Fensterrahmen und dann "Read ASIC quality..." wählen



Danke!
Was genau bedeutet der Wert? Je höher desto besser hab ich kapiert, aber worauf bezieht sich das?
Bei meiner R9 290 mit Referenzgrundplatte und Peter 2 bin ich inzwischen so weit das sie 1100/1350 ohne Spannungserhöhung macht.
Ich arbeite mich weiter nach oben...


----------



## Deimos (25. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Bei ner Asic von 87% würde ich das als normal einstufen.
> Ich hab ne Asic von 82% und ca. 1,22-1,25V bei +200mV


Taugen die ASIC-Werte von GPU-z für Hawaii überhaupt etwas? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die ASIC-Qualität für Hawaii noch gar nicht sauber in GPU-z implementiert ist.
Meine Erfahrung mit Tahiti-Chips war zudem, dass der Wert über OC-Möglichkeiten relativ wenig aussagt.


----------



## Schmenki (25. März 2014)

Also die Beobachtung hier im Forum belegt, dass der VDROP um so höher ist um so höher die ASIC.
Bei Default Spannung haben User folgende Ergebnisse:
Asic 85 = 1,05V
Asic 82 = 1,08V
Asic <80 = >1,1V

Dadurch ist natürlich nicht die OC Eigenschaft bestätigt aber man kann bei höhererem VDROP einfach auch mehr Spannung drauf legen bis zum Schwellwert 1,3V


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> MF. Mit einer 470 machts einfach keinen Spaß



Was soll ich denn sagen mit meiner igpu des 4770K 

MF hat doch die PCS auf Lager ?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sagen mit meiner igpu des 4770K
> 
> MF hat doch die PCS auf Lager ?!


 
Ja ich habe zuvor mit der iGPU des i5 2500K spielen müssen^^ Da ging garnix.

Habe vorhin die Bestätigung bekommen, dass die Karte versandt ist. Hoffe die ist morgen bzw DOnnerstag da. Endlich 21:9 maxed out


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja ich habe zuvor mit der iGPU des i5 2500K spielen müssen^^ Da ging garnix.
> 
> Habe vorhin die Bestätigung bekommen, dass die Karte versandt ist. Hoffe die ist morgen bzw DOnnerstag da. Endlich 21:9 maxed out



Drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Drücke dir die Daumen


 
Wenn das ein Rückläufer ist, was ich nicht denke. Dann 

Hauptsache ich bekomm wieder eine mit niedrigen ASIC


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Rückläufer ist, was ich nicht denke. Dann
> 
> Hauptsache ich bekomm wieder eine mit niedrigen ASIC



Wichtig ist Hynx Speicher und kein Spulenfiepen


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. März 2014)

Waren die Spulen der PCS+ nicht mit Zeug zugekleistert?


----------



## beren2707 (25. März 2014)

Hynix: Meh, Elpida. Kein Spulenfiepen: Check.  Immerhin die Hälfte, könnten aber auch nur 50% sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Waren die Spulen der PCS+ nicht mit Zeug zugekleistert?


 
Ja. Soll sehr effektiv gegens Spulenfiepen sein.

@EVGA Ich wills hoffen dass ich kein SPulenfiepen habe. Am besten wie meine alte. Nichtmal bei 2k-fps+  Und Hynix ist auch nice, aber keine Pflicht. Der Elpiada ging auch bis 1700


----------



## beren2707 (25. März 2014)

Könnte man ja auch selbst machen (wenn man auf die Garantie verzichten kann ), eine Heißkleberpistole sollte man ja haben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Könnte man ja auch selbst machen (wenn man auf die Garantie verzichten kann ), eine Heißkleberpistole sollte man ja haben.


 
Probiers mal  Und berichte dann


----------



## beren2707 (25. März 2014)

Meine fiept ingame nicht, auch nicht bei dreistelligen FPS (zumindest @Stock). Sollte sich das mit OC ändern, wäre das durchaus eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## MaxRink (25. März 2014)

Bei wie viel Grad °C sollte man die Grundplatte nochmal backen?


----------



## beren2707 (25. März 2014)

~200°C?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

Denk an deinen Ofen und lass es lieber^^


----------



## MaxRink (25. März 2014)

Im Normalfall sollte sie doch eigendlich nicht platzen.


----------



## Lugior (25. März 2014)

ich hab meinen Referenzkühler auch gebacken und da passierte garnichts. Da ist einfach nach 10min bei 250° Grad die Kupferplatte mit dem Alu drauf abgefallen.
Ich würde etwas Backpapier auf das Blech legen, damit nichts vollsaut.

Meine ASIC liegt bei 71,7%


----------



## beren2707 (25. März 2014)

Meine bei 68,8%.  Entsprechend liegen ingame ohne UV ~1,15V an.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

So da nun die GTX Titan Z vorgestelltwurde werde ich mich aus dem AMD-Lager verabschiedne.

*hust* Nein 

Aber wenn die R9 295 gut wird, ist sie schon eine Überlegung wert


----------



## beren2707 (25. März 2014)

Aber die Kühlung dafür...da führt dann mMn wirklich der Weg an Wakü nicht mehr vorbei.


----------



## Ahrtos (25. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> bin skeptisch, ob der 290 -> 290x flash klappen wird
> das ging, soweit ich weiß, nur am anfang der baureihe manchmal,
> aber bei der anderen hattest du ja auch glück , vielleicht gehts, und da man 2 bios hat, kann man ja ungestraft ausprobieren,
> gibt nen riesen thread zum thema
> ...



Aktuell 1920x1200  Was das flashen der Karte angeht hatte ich bisher ja nur den anfang des forums gelesen, da waren alle noch so auf dem trip  Das liegt aber Datumstechnisch weit zurück 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die Flashkarten waren von TUL aus KW 37, soweit ich weiß. Man sagt ja immer 120mm pro 100W, von daher wirst di mit 350+350+300 noch voll im Soll sein. 300W sind in dem Fall Cpu+ Der Rest.


 
War das an mich gerichtet ?



hammelgammler schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was für ein Gehäuse du besitzt, das du zwei 480 und einen 360er verbaut hast?
> Außerdem, was für Lüfter verwendest du, und hast du sie im push pull Betrieb?
> Danke.


 
Ich habe ein Corsair 900D Gehöuse  Die jeweiligen Lüfter die ich verbaut habe sind diese hier.



Deimos schrieb:


> Eigentlich war hier bereits Schluss. Mit Crossfire ist das OC-Limit der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner die schwächere Karte. OC bei CF ist per se schon mühseliger als bei einer Karte, da du schlichtweg zwei der Dinger hast, die unterschiedlich auf Spannung, GPU-Takt, RAM-Takt, Hitze, etc. reagieren.
> 
> Bezüglich Flashen: bin kein Fan davon, in der Regel gibts Gründe, warum die Chips nunmal nicht für die High-End Variante selektiert wurden (Hitze, Verbrauch, Teildefekte...). Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass falls du die 290 geflasht kriegst (unwahrscheinlich...), keine pompösen OC-Ergebnisse fahren wirst.
> 
> Daher mein Rat an dich: Schaff dir zwei gleiche Karten an.



Joar... aber man wächst ja mit seinen Aufgaben  Ich sage mal so, die Grakas sind nicht großartig unterschiedlich was ihren Basistakt betrifft. Es sind ja nur irgendwas um die 50MHz oder so. Wenn die dann Später am schluss fehlen sollten werde ich mir deswegen nicht das bein abnagen 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So da nun die GTX Titan Z vorgestelltwurde werde ich mich aus dem AMD-Lager verabschiedne.
> 
> Aber wenn die R9 295 gut wird, ist sie schon eine Überlegung wert


 
Die ist Sau geil  wir haben sie auf der Cebit gesehen  Ist ja heimlich Still und leise dort vorgestellt wurden. Wir hatten glück das wir den Tomult mitbekommen haben und haben uns einfach dazu geschlichen  keiner hats gemerkt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

Naja ich denke die 295 kommt mit Hybridlösung, 4x 8pin & 40cm PCB und ab geht der Peter


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja ich denke die 295 kommt mit Hybridlösung, 4x 8pin & 40cm PCB und ab geht der Peter



Was in der Richtung Ares 2?


----------



## Ahrtos (25. März 2014)

Also die 295X2 sieht der Ares2 doch verblüffend ähnlich. Ausser das auf dem Kühler nicht Ares2 steht und das kühler Design minimal abgewandelt wurde. Aber sie war schon sehr beeindruckend


----------



## tsd560ti (25. März 2014)

Braucht man dafür schon ein P10, oder geht es, weil es nur eine Platine ist? Die Ares war auch edel, aber alle Karten haben ab Werk so kleine Luffis ; (.


----------



## Rabber (25. März 2014)

Weiß hier einer wann die Sapphire r9 290 Vapor-X raus kommt?


----------



## -zEr0- (25. März 2014)

welche 290x wäre denn eigtl derzeit zu empfehlen?? Ich hatte bisher die PCS+, die war mir allerdings zu laut. Die Sapphire Tri-X und wohl auch die Vapor-X fallen so schon raus, weil die etwas länger noch als die PCS+ sind und daher wohl nicht mehr in mein Gehäuse passen. Die PCS+ passte gerade so rein. Die MSI Lightning passte auch nicht in mein Gehäuse. Die Asus DCU hat ja diesen Heatpipe Fail am Kühler...fraglich ob die Karte trotzdem empfehlenswert ist, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit der Karte. Den unzähligen Reviews im Internet trau ich auch nicht mehr über den Weg. Ist viel Schönrederei und sonstiges Geblubber dabei.

Gibt's denn keine gescheite Karte unter den 290x derzeit im Handel??

Ich hab auch keine Lust mir erst nen Big-Tower holen zu müssen um so eine duselige Karte montieren zu können.

Derzeit habe ich ein Lian Li PC9F, mit dem ich auch super zufrieden bin.


----------



## xxwollexx (25. März 2014)

Rabber schrieb:


> Weiß hier einer wann die Sapphire r9 290 Vapor-X raus kommt?


 
Auf die Antwort warte ich seit Oktober 13^^ Ach ja offiziell März 14, der nun auch in 5 Tagen vorbei ist.....


----------



## Rabber (26. März 2014)

Naja vorgestellt wurde sie ja schon Sapphire auf der Cebit: R9 290X Vapor-X und Toxic mit je 8 GiB VRAM und mehr im Video der Kühler ist von 2 Slot bei der Tri-X auf 2,5 Slots Vapor-X gewachsen also sollte sie noch mal Kühler und leiser sein. 
Ich hoffe die kommt jetzt April.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Was in der Richtung Ares 2?


 
Ja. Oder ein Quadslot Kühler mit 3 120mm lufis   bis 40cm hab ich Platz in meinem 750D und bei wems nicht reinpasst, der soll sich ein ordentliches Gehäuse kaufen :-p


----------



## hammelgammler (26. März 2014)

Bisschen Offtopic:

Hab heute ein Angebot von nem kompletten Rechner mit Wakü, 3770K und R9 290X gesehen, hab mit dem Verkäufer Kontakt aufgenommen, alles super. Preis für krasse 600€.
Nun hat er mir die Adresse genannt etc, ich fahr hin, verdammte 300km hin und wieder 300km zurück, weil es die Hausnummer nicht gibt! 
Mehrere Leute befragt, niemand wusste was, hab bisher auch noch keine weitere Antwort von dem Typen erhalten. 

Das ist doch echt mies, wie können Leute sowas machen? Hab jetzt als Schüler mal eben 50€ Diesel rausgeworfen für nichts, und müde wie sau.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja. Oder ein Quadslot Kühler mit 3 120mm lufis   bis 40cm hab ich Platz in meinem 750D und bei wems nicht reinpasst, der soll sich ein ordentliches Gehäuse kaufen :-p



Riiichtig


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Bisschen Offtopic:
> 
> Hab heute ein Angebot von nem kompletten Rechner mit Wakü, 3770K und R9 290X gesehen, hab mit dem Verkäufer Kontakt aufgenommen, alles super. Preis für krasse 600€.
> Nun hat er mir die Adresse genannt etc, ich fahr hin, verdammte 300km hin und wieder 300km zurück, weil es die Hausnummer nicht gibt!
> ...



Du machst wieder komische Sachen  oder du hast nur Pech


----------



## ATIR290 (26. März 2014)

Die Sapphire R9 280 Tri-X Vapor X soll laut Test die Beste Karte sein und über KEINEN Einzigen Negativpunkt verfügen
Wurde vor 6 Tagen getestet, und soll echt der Hammer sein
Nur lang ist die Karte, knappe 31 cm

Die R9 290 Vapor X soll dem wohl kaum bis nix nachstehen.

Hier bitte dann der Link zum eigentlichen Test, Karte sieht Hammer aus ... 
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_vapor_x_r9_280x_tri_x_oc/


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (26. März 2014)

Also ich habe Alex vom Video der PCGH gefragt, ob es schon was neues zum Launch Termin der r9 290 gibt. Hier die Antwort



			
				Drauka von Sapphire; schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Chris,
> ja, zur Cebit war der Stand, dass die Karte noch im März kommen soll. Bisher weiß ich aber noch immer kein genaues Launch-Datum.
> Ich würde mit dem Verkauf evtl. noch ein wenig warten...
> 
> ...



Also heißt es noch ein wenig abwarten, bis die Karte dann verfügbar ist.


----------



## xxwollexx (26. März 2014)

Also die übliche AMD Vertröstung seit weihnachten...das die nicht einmal ihr Datum einhalten, welches sie selber festgesetzt habe!


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (26. März 2014)

So sehe ich das jetzt nicht ganz es wurde auf der Messe kein konkretes Datum genannt und selbst PCGH hat vermutlich März geschrieben. Es wurde aber nie von einem festen Launch Termin geredet


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

Es gibt Lieferengpässe bei den Chips. Das wird auch noch lang so weiter gehen.


----------



## Artschie321 (26. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin seit Samstag also Besitzer einer einer MSI R9 290 gaming und wollte mal kurz von meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen berichten.
Die Karte wirkt wirklich sehr hochwertig, haptisch und optisch ist sie meiner Meinung nach wirklich super.
Nach dem ich von einer HD5770 gepaart mit einem Core2Duo E8400 auf die 290 mit einem Xeon 1230 umgestiegen bin, ist das Ding für mich wirklich der Hammer. 
Nur die Temps bereiten mir Sorgen... Nach c.a. einer Stunde BF3 maxed out hatte die Karte 83grad bei 60% Lüfterspeed... Das ist für mein Empfinden schon recht heiß.
Ich hoffe aber, dass das mit  ein Paar vernünftigen Gehäuselüftern in den Griff zu bekommen ist... Ich habe in der Front erst einmal die standard Lüfter gelassen, die haben nicht gerade sehr viel Durchsatz.


----------



## LaMort (26. März 2014)

Lohnt das Rumprobieren mit anderen Bios-Versionen eigentlich nur bei den Referenzmodellen, oder kann ich mit meiner 290 Tri-X auch positive Überraschungen erleben?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. März 2014)

Schöner Preis

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...boDuo-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_955662.html


----------



## beren2707 (26. März 2014)

Leider laut und heiß, aber guter Preis für ein Custom-Modell. Ohne UV und angepasste Lüfterkurve aber auf Dauer wohl kaum zu ertragen.
Dann doch lieber gleich "richtig" - Referenz + Retailkühler.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. März 2014)

Das P/L Verhältnis stimmt aber eigentlich schon, wenn man das Teil dann nur mit 1000 statt 1150Mhu betreiben kann.


----------



## beren2707 (26. März 2014)

Klar, rein aus P/L-Sicht ist es die aktuell beste 290.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

So habe gerade meine neue (aus RMA) R9 290 PCS+ bekommen  mal sehen ob ich ein Sahnestück erwischt habe :Banane:


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

Sorry für doppelpost
Aber schaut mal. Vlt ein Hinweis? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. März 2014)

Hatten die Hd 7950 auch, nur mit 1,5Gb.


----------



## beren2707 (26. März 2014)

Bloß mit dem Unterschied, dass 1,5GiB-Modelle nie gekommen sind und erste 290(X)-Karten mit 8GB bereits vorgestellt wurden. In dem Fall kann also tatsächlich mal eine Karte mit 8GiB kommen; wenn, dann aber vmtl. eine 290X PCS+ 8GiB.


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. März 2014)

Kannst ja mal Raff anspammen Pseudo


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal Raff anspammen Pseudo


 
OK werde ich mal tun^^

Habe gerade gewechselt und blackscreen  jemand eine Idee. Nvidia Treiber sind alle runter bis auf physx den brauch ich ja für metro. Selbst Treibercleaner lief  drüber


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. März 2014)

Blackscreen ab Knopfdruck oder erst mit Windows?

Wenn erstes: BIOS-Schalter an der Karte mal umgelegt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

Habe die schalter der Karte umgelegt. Blackscreen ab Windows. Kommischerweise sehe ich aber die maus noch


----------



## Schmenki (26. März 2014)

Also ich würde sagen, dass das OC nicht stabil läuft von der Karte. Mit welchem Takt läuft die ab Werk?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

1040/1350 galube. ich hab sie wie gesagt nur eingebaut und boot will nicht gehen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. März 2014)

Mal Treiber neu installieren, bzw Windoofs. Falls es dann immer noch nicht geht, --> RMA


----------



## Borstinator (26. März 2014)

Also nachm Windoof Logo nen schwarzer Bildschirm? Das hatte ich auch nach dem wechsel von Nvidia auf Amd. War relativ nervig. Mit der Geforce liefs, mit der Amd (sowohl stock 290, als auch die PCS+) nicht.
Probier mal nen Bios reset oder, was dann bei mir geholfen hat. Die Nvidia wieder rein und Systemwiederherstellung und den Treiber nochmal deinstallieren 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

Naja werde heute Windows neu installieren.

Jetzt habe ich die Wahl zwischen W7 und W8.1


----------



## Schmenki (26. März 2014)

Also ich bin privat auf Win8.1 und ich finde es genial.
Die schnelligkeit ist einfach gut 
Aber ist geschmackssache


----------



## Borstinator (26. März 2014)

8.1 mit Classic Shell


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. März 2014)

Ich finde , wenn man mal was einstellen will, nervt 8 unheimlich, da es X Menüs hat, bei 7 liegt alles auf einem Haufen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. März 2014)

Ich bin auch für 7, habe es auf allen Pcs und ich finds top.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> OK werde ich mal tun^^
> 
> Habe gerade gewechselt und blackscreen  jemand eine Idee. Nvidia Treiber sind alle runter bis auf physx den brauch ich ja für metro. Selbst Treibercleaner lief  drüber



Du Arme Sau....das ist doch Kacke sowas


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. März 2014)

Das ist natürlich.........


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. März 2014)

Immer erst nen bios update vom mainboard machen da die mainboard nagelneue grafikkarten manchmal nicht so recht unterstützen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Ich finde , wenn man mal was einstellen will, nervt 8 unheimlich, da es X Menüs hat, bei 7 liegt alles auf einem Haufen.



Aufn lappi habe ich w8 und aufn Gamer habe ich w7

finde w7 besser und übersichtlicher


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. März 2014)

Auf dem Läppi Ubuntu, da brauchts für Office-Zeug und Videos nicht mehr.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Immer erst nen bios update vom mainboard machen da die mainboard nagelneue grafikkarten manchmal nicht so recht unterstützen.


 
BIOS ist immer aktuell.

Naja alles wichtige gesichert. Jetzt finde ich die Windows 7 DVD mit key nicht 

PS: ich steige von 8.1 wieder auf 7 um. Aufm lapi lass ich aber 8.1

Ich glaube heut ist mein Tag 

EDIT: So habe die DVDs gefunden  Werde morgen dann denke ich erst loslegehn können, da die ganzen Windowsupdates dauern 

BTW: Mein Ofen scheint auch noch kaputt zu sein. Keine Pizza heut abend


----------



## Rizoma (26. März 2014)

*Allgemeiner AMD R9-290/290X  Laber Thread*



stoppt mal die Windows 7/8/8.1 Offtopic Disskussion


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> *Allgemeiner AMD R9-290/290X  Laber Thread*
> 
> 
> 
> stoppt mal die Windows 7/8/8.1 Offtopic Disskussion


 
Ja 

Ging ja auch mit um die optimale Kompatibilität


----------



## BertB (26. März 2014)

oje , wegen der pizza,
und dem windows und karte läuft nicht nerv

aber das powercolor angebot reizt mich sehr, bin fast schon am bestellen,
mal lesen, aber man findet ja immer nie so gut reviews über powercolor/vtx3d/club3d

scheint der gleiche kühler, wie auf der 280x (auch die heatpipes, nicht nur der deckel)


----------



## Lugior (26. März 2014)

Welches custom bios geht gut auf einer referenz R9 290 mit Peter 2? Ich würde das gern einfach haben, damit ich nicht immer mit trixx arbeiten muss. Und max clocks brauch ich auch nicht. Leise Lüfter sind mir lieber


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> oje , wegen der pizza,
> und dem windows und karte läuft nicht nerv
> 
> aber das powercolor angebot reizt mich sehr, bin fast schon am bestellen,
> ...


Das ist der Trashkühler von Tul^^
Warte lieber auf die RoyalQueen von Club3D


Lugior schrieb:


> Welches custom bios geht gut auf einer referenz R9 290 mit Peter 2? Ich würde das gern einfach haben, damit ich nicht immer mit trixx arbeiten muss. Und max clocks brauch ich auch nicht. Leise Lüfter sind mir lieber


 Asus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> BIOS ist immer aktuell.
> 
> Naja alles wichtige gesichert. Jetzt finde ich die Windows 7 DVD mit key nicht
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte ich habe nur immer Pech 

W7 schon druppe ? 

möchte gerne wissen ob nach neu Installation die pcs rennt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich habe nur immer Pech
> 
> W7 schon druppe ?
> 
> möchte gerne wissen ob nach neu Installation die pcs rennt


 
Also Windows 7 ist erstmal drauf. Muss aber noch Pärchen komplettes SP1. Aber ich versuche bis heute abend noch alles zum laufen zu kriegen. Zur not kann ich auch morgen @work pennen


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. März 2014)

Da wäre es schneller gegangen, sich die ISO mit SP1 zu ziehen......


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Da wäre es schneller gegangen, sich die ISO mit SP1 zu ziehen......


 
Ja aber ich schau eh nebenbei Film ^^ Von daher.

Vlt sind unter W7 auch die OC-Werte besser


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja aber ich schau eh nebenbei Film ^^ Von daher.
> 
> Vlt sind unter W7 auch die OC-Werte besser



Wer weis  ich warte  habe eh spätschicht und bin nachher noch auf


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wer weis  ich warte  habe eh spätschicht und bin nachher noch auf



Ha, zwei Tage Nachtschicht...


----------



## BertB (26. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das ist der Trashkühler von Tul^^
> Warte lieber auf die RoyalQueen von Club3D


 
also royal king ist genau gleich, royal ace ist wie die pcs+

finde kein review, hat jemand eins gesehen?

immerhin hat die ne backplate, normalerweise gut, wegen der spawas, oder?
meinst die wird nicht kühl, wenn ich die lüfter aufdreh?
"silent" ist mir ziemlich schniepe, 340€ ist halt weniger, als für die referenzdinger...
schon cooles angebot
am liebsten hätt ich ne zweite windforce, allein, damit ich mal einmal zwei gleiche karten hab (die hat auch den ruf laut zu sein, ich dreh die aber auf 75% hoch und finds ok)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

Zu der RoyalQueen halte ich mich mal zurück. Vlt liegt die Änderung zur PCS+  Detail


----------



## BertB (26. März 2014)

blick nicht, was du meinst ??


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

Die RoyalQueen wird eventuell besser abschneiden als die PCS+ da Club3D hoffentlich noch etwas BIOS-Pimping betrieben hat


----------



## BertB (26. März 2014)

ach so, aber baugleich mit der pcs+ scheint mir die royal ace, (2,5slot 3fan design und so)
ist die queen nicht immer nur die nummer drei karte in der poker serie?
ace > king > queen? (manchmal gibts auch nicht alle)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

Ja sorry meinte die RoyalAce


----------



## BertB (26. März 2014)

die ist sicher top, hab ich bisher aber nur teurer gesehen, als die pcs+
400 aufwärts
und wie immer, kein review von club 3d zu finden


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

Ja die ist ja noch nicht mal aufm markt 

@Evgasüchtiger. Ich Berichte morgen ob die PCS+ geht. Ich werde jetzt doch ins bett gehen. Mir ziehts die Augen schon zu bei beobachten der Windowsupdates


----------



## Ahrtos (27. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mir ziehts die Augen schon zu bei beobachten der Windowsupdates



Kann mir gut vorstellen wie das abläuft... alles dunkel im raum und er sieht das Monitor lich nurnoch so ganz verschwommen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Ha, zwei Tage Nachtschicht...



Hatte letzte Woche 6 Tage N8 Schicht :-Q


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die RoyalQueen wird eventuell besser abschneiden als die PCS+ da Club3D hoffentlich noch etwas BIOS-Pimping betrieben hat



Das die ace 

Ok gehe auch liegen ...N8


----------



## Gummert (27. März 2014)

Endlich die Lightning Heute bekommen... habe ich mich glatt um 4mm vermessen, musste einen Gehäuse-Lüfter raus schmeißen 

Hat Samsung Speicher... nu erstmal ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

So alles fertig soweit. Kärtchen verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASIC Wert ist für mich persönlich top. Und Speicher von Hynix ist auch Supi. Mal sehen ob sie besser läuft als meine alte PCS+


----------



## Shooot3r (27. März 2014)

Hynix hat nicht immer was zu sagen. Meine MSI 290 gaming hat ne Asic von 87,5, aber bei 1400 auf den Speicher gibt's nem blackscreen


----------



## tsd560ti (27. März 2014)

Ist das eigentlich der gleiche Ram wie auf Tahiti? Meine mit Elpida packt auch keine 1500.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So alles fertig soweit. Kärtchen verbaut.
> 
> ASIC Wert ist für mich persönlich top. Und Speicher von Hynix ist auch Supi. Mal sehen ob sie besser läuft als meine alte PCS+



Läuft denn nun ohne Probleme ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Läuft denn nun ohne Probleme ?


 
Bis jetzt gabs keine Zwischenfälle. Kein Spulenfiepen bis jetzt.

Kann es sein, dass die Katenglättung seit dem neuen Treiber auch besser aussieht? Irgendwie sind die Kanten glatter finde ich 

Edit: Bis jetzt läuft die Karte super. Sie hält ihren Takt ohne, dass ich nachoptimieren musste.


----------



## BertB (27. März 2014)

ich hab elpida, was gilt als gut/weniger gut?


----------



## beren2707 (27. März 2014)

Elpida soll schlechter sein, habe ich auch. OC lasse ich aber erstmal, zumindest bis der ACX kommt.


----------



## BertB (27. März 2014)

ah, naja
1400MHz scheint gut zu laufen, sollte reichen,
ist ja breit angebunden
also overvolting mach ich beim ram glaub ich nicht, dann lieber so


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bis jetzt gabs keine Zwischenfälle. Kein Spulenfiepen bis jetzt.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass die Katenglättung seit dem neuen Treiber auch besser aussieht? Irgendwie sind die Kanten glatter finde ich
> 
> Edit: Bis jetzt läuft die Karte super. Sie hält ihren Takt ohne, dass ich nachoptimieren musste.



Teste mal oc 

Oh ja wie sind die temps bei default takt bei welcher Spannung ? 
ist die lüfterkurve genauso eingestellt wie bei deiner alten ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Teste mal oc
> 
> Oh ja wie sind die temps bei default takt bei welcher Spannung ?
> ist die lüfterkurve genauso eingestellt wie bei deiner alten ?


 
Morgen. Heute nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Morgen. Heute nicht mehr ^^



Och Menno


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Och Menno


Du willst doch nur wieder, dass meine Karte abraucht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Du willst doch nur wieder, dass meine Karte abraucht



So etwas gönne ich dir nicht


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Du willst doch nur wieder, dass meine Karte abraucht



Jetzt hast du seine Absicht erraten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So etwas gönne ich dir nicht


 
So habs dochmal probiert. Bei +100mV macht sie stabil 1200/1500

Mehr will ich jetzt aber auch erstmal nicht testen^^


----------



## Shooot3r (27. März 2014)

Wow das ist aber ein sehr gutes Ergebnis, was hast da für ne Spannung?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du seine Absicht erraten


So gemein ist er nicht. Hoffe ich zumindest 


Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wow das ist aber ein sehr gutes Ergebnis, was hast da für ne Spannung?


1,288V


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So gemein ist er nicht. Hoffe ich zumindest



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt



Ne bin ein ganz Lieber


----------



## tsd560ti (27. März 2014)

Hoffentlich stirbt die Hoffnung vor der Karte.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So gemein ist er nicht. Hoffe ich zumindest
> 
> 1,288V


 
Bei +100 schon knapp 1,29V?  Ich bin da bei 1,19V.


----------



## -zEr0- (27. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So alles fertig soweit. Kärtchen verbaut.



ist die Karte laut? Meine 290x PCS+ drehte sofort auf, sobald ich ein Spiel angeworfen habe. Einfach unnormal sowas. So penetrant laut da verzichte ich lieber auf die Leistung und lass mein 6950 noch weiterknechten.

Wie gesagt die PCS+ war mir persönlich zu laut, keine Ahnung ob das am Catalyst lag oder ob das Bios Mist ist...Die Lightning passte nicht in mein Case. Die Sapphire Karten kann ich demnach auch durch die Bank weg knicken, weil die auch so übertrieben lang sind. 

Theoretisch würde nur noch die Asus Karte in Frage kommen trotz des Kühler Fails. Keine Ahnung wie die sich lautstärkemäßig verhält. Die ganzen Reviews die man so findet sind doch auch nur Geschwafel, die einen sagen so die anderen wieder so. Total unzuverlässig.

Dabei such ich doch nur ne duselige 290x die man akustisch einigermaßen ertragen kann...Scheint aber wohl ein aussichtsloses Unterfangen zu sein....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

Du musst die PCS+ per Hand regeln.

Das BIOS ist für die Katz'
Von Reviews halt ich persönlich nichts.


----------



## Affliction (28. März 2014)

Moin, ich such ne backplate für meine sapphire tri-x 290x, am liebsten die von der vapor. Weiß jemand ob man die einzeln bekommt, oder eine alternative?
Lg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

4303 schrieb:


> Moin, ich such ne backplate für meine sapphire tri-x 290x, am liebsten die von der vapor. Weiß jemand ob man die einzeln bekommt, oder eine alternative?
> Lg


 
Einzelne gibts von den Herstellern nicht soweit ich weiß. Und die Vapor gibts noch nicht mal aufm Markt.

Schau bei AquaTuning die haben  backplates.


----------



## Affliction (28. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Einzelne gibts von den Herstellern nicht soweit ich weiß. Und die Vapor gibts noch nicht mal aufm Markt.
> 
> Schau bei AquaTuning die haben  backplates.



Alternativ zu aqua tuning gibts nix? Wenn die vapor rauskommt, würd man da irgendwie an die backplate rankommen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

Nein. AquaTuning hat da ein großes Sortiment. Frag bei Sapphire an  Fragen kostet nix


----------



## Borstinator (28. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So habs dochmal probiert. Bei +100mV macht sie stabil 1200/1500
> 
> Mehr will ich jetzt aber auch erstmal nicht testen^^


 
Mit welchem Programm hast du übertaktet und mit welchem Treiber? Wenn ich im Afterbuner +100mV und +50%PT einstelle, dann hält sie den Takt nie. Also sobald ich die Spannung verändere läuft sie dann nur mit ca 1000mhz.(Cat 14.3 und Afterburner Beta19).
Bei +100mV hab ich übrigens nur ne Spannung von 1,13Volt (ASIC 84%)
Was stabil läuft sind 1050 mit +50mV. Da hab ich dann 1,1Volt, aber sobald ich da was verändere mag die PCS+ nicht mehr


----------



## etar (28. März 2014)

glaub du musst ein älteren Catalyst Treiber nehmen. Cat 13.12 oder so


----------



## Affliction (28. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. AquaTuning hat da ein großes Sortiment. Frag bei Sapphire an  Fragen kostet nix



Das werd i mal machen, mal schauen was da so geht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm hast du übertaktet und mit welchem Treiber? Wenn ich im Afterbuner +100mV und +50%PT einstelle, dann hält sie den Takt nie. Also sobald ich die Spannung verändere läuft sie dann nur mit ca 1000mhz.(Cat 14.3 und Afterburner Beta19).
> Bei +100mV hab ich übrigens nur ne Spannung von 1,13Volt (ASIC 84%)
> Was stabil läuft sind 1050 mit +50mV. Da hab ich dann 1,1Volt, aber sobald ich da was verändere mag die PCS+ nicht mehr


Habe Afterburner Beta 18 mit dem 14.3 beta treiber


etar schrieb:


> glaub du musst ein älteren Catalyst Treiber nehmen. Cat 13.12 oder so


 Beta 14.3 geht auch


----------



## Borstinator (28. März 2014)

Ok das ist interessant. Ich sehe gerade du hast nen andere Bios-Version auf deiner PCS+
Du hast 015.044.000.002.000000 und ich hab noch 015.042.000.003.000000

Vll is das die Lösung für meine Taktprobleme

Kannst du das vll mal uploaden?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

Wie viel bietest du? 

Ja ich werde es dann mal versuchen hochzuladen 

Aber erstmal mittag essen^^

PS: verbaute bald noch eine PCs+ in einem anderen PC. Mal sehen wie die geht und welches BIOS drauf ist


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

*PowerColor R9 290 PCS+* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habe Afterburner Beta 18 mit dem 14.3 beta treiber
> 
> Beta 14.3 geht auch



Bei mir halt sie auch nur mit dem 13.12 den Takt . 14.2 sowie 14.3 versagen da


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Bei mir halt sie auch nur mit dem 13.12 den Takt . 14.2 sowie 14.3 versagen da


 
Du hast doch die PCS+ oder? Wenn ja welches BIOS hast du drauf?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Du hast doch die PCS+ oder? Wenn ja welches BIOS hast du drauf?



Komm guck mal was deine pcs so kann und welche temps .....bin soooooo gespannt  hoffe du hast nen fetten Chip erwischt


----------



## Shooot3r (28. März 2014)

Kollege hat ne pcs. Ich hatte hier mal für ihn was gefragt. Die könnte noch nicht mal default taktraten mit 0 mv. Da Fans direkt flimmern und blackscreen aufm Desktop. Ich hatte ne Asus 290x mit nem Peter 2. Wegen dem 4 slot Design hat diese nun mein Bruder. Ich habe nun ne MSI 290 gaming .


----------



## Lugior (28. März 2014)

Hat jemand ein Link zum DL für das Bios der Sapphire Radeon R9 290 tri-x oc?


----------



## beren2707 (28. März 2014)

Bitte sehr; wie immer ist techpowerup.com die Anlaufstelle der Wahl.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

Entweder es liegt am 14.3 Treiber oder meine Karte ist so ein OC grüppel das garnix geht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Entweder es liegt am 14.3 Treiber oder meine Karte ist so ein OC grüppel das garnix geht



Ich dachte 1200 wÄren stable ?


----------



## beren2707 (28. März 2014)

Bei mir limitiert der Elpida-Speicher das Undervolting. -31mV laufen zwar in Spielen stabil, aber im 2D-Modus bei Teillast (Video im Browser etc.) scheint der Speicher etwas zu wenig Spannung zu bekommen, sodass Streifen durchs Bild huschen. Bleibe ich halt bei -25mV; echt mager; damit frisst die Karte mal locker flockig ~40-50W mehr als die vorherige 7970 bei 1050/1500 Mhz @ 1,01V.
Aber ich wollte halt was zum Basteln.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich dachte 1200 wÄren stable ?


Vally aber leider nicht permanent. Scheint 10 Minuten zu gehen danach kommen Artefakte und dann Treiberabsturz. 

Aber 1144/1350 hab ich stabil bekommen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Vally aber leider nicht permanent. Scheint 10 Minuten zu gehen danach kommen Artefakte und dann Treiberabsturz.
> 
> Aber 1144/1350 hab ich stabil bekommen



Bei welcher Spannung und temps ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei welcher Spannung und temps ?


 
Kann nichts auslesen 

Habe per Overdrive übertakten.

Temos sind io. Spannung keine Ahnung. Habe +50% LeistungsgrenzenEinstellung und +10% gpu-takt


----------



## Shooot3r (28. März 2014)

Kühlt die MSI gaming echt so schlecht? Habe bei 1180 mit + 150 mv )1,14v schon nach ein paar Minuten 95 Grad in bf 4.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Kühlt die MSI gaming echt so schlecht? Habe bei 1180 mit + 150 mv )1,14v schon nach ein paar Minuten 95 Grad in bf 4.


 
Jupp. Aber why the **** funktioniert bei euch OC?


----------



## Shooot3r (28. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Jupp. Aber why the **** funktioniert bei euch OC?



Wenn's bei dir nicht klappt muss es ja irgendwo dran liegen. Welches Tool nutzt du?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wenn's bei dir nicht klappt muss es ja irgendwo dran liegen. Welches Tool nutzt du?


 
Habe Afterburner, TriXX, Overdrive, PowerColor-Tool probiert


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habe Afterburner, TriXX, Overdrive, PowerColor-Tool probiert



Der neue AB 19 Beta hat bei mir wäre wunder bewirkt


----------



## Shooot3r (28. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habe Afterburner, TriXX, Overdrive, PowerColor-Tool probiert



Welche Karte Asic usw ;keine Lust nochmal alles zu lesen ;=-


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Der neue AB 19 Beta hat bei mir wäre wunder bewirkt


Den hatte ich doch benutzt^^


Shooot3r schrieb:


> Welche Karte Asic usw ;keine Lust nochmal alles zu lesen ;=-


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-380.html#post6282196

PowerColor R9 290 PCS+


----------



## Shooot3r (29. März 2014)

HAt Standard auch 1040/1350? Welche Spannung liegt default an? + 50mv?. Welche real?


----------



## JonnyFaust (29. März 2014)

Nimm mal den 13.12 Treiber. Mit den 14.X Treibern kann ich OC knicken.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. März 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> HAt Standard auch 1040/1350? Welche Spannung liegt default an? + 50mv?. Welche real?


Ja Standard ist 1040/1350. Müsste +50mV sein. Real liegen @stock 1,188V an 


JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Nimm mal den 13.12 Treiber. Mit den 14.X Treibern kann ich OC knicken.


Ja werde ich mal probieren^^


----------



## Shooot3r (29. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja Standard ist 1040/1350. Müsste +50mV sein. Real liegen @stock 1,188V an
> 
> Ja werde ich mal probieren^^



1,18 ist aber schon viel. Habe selber bei 150mv Grad mal 1,14-1,16. Und wenn du mir trixx 100 einstellst oder mal 120 und dann mal oc testen. Lass den Speicher aber mal auf 1350


----------



## BertB (29. März 2014)

bei mir sinds 1,195 mit +44mV für 1100/1400 in heaven 4.0
warum fällt das so unterschiedlich aus?

war schon froh, dass ich nur so wenig geben muss...

oder legts mehr an, weil  mein takt höher ist?


----------



## Patrick 2014 (29. März 2014)

Hey, 
ich hab mal ne doofe Frage, kann mir jemand sagen, welches das aktuellst BIOS für 
eine XFX R9 290X DD Edition ist?
In der Liste bei techpowerup kann ich die Karte nicht finden.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. März 2014)

Meine 2 laufen @Stock + UV bei ~1,07V. Ohne OV bei ~1.1V und 1050/1350


----------



## Schmenki (29. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> bei mir sinds 1,195 mit +44mV für 1100/1400 in heaven 4.0
> warum fällt das so unterschiedlich aus?
> 
> war schon froh, dass ich nur so wenig geben muss...
> ...



Das liegt an dem vdrop. Um so höher der asic Wert um so höher der vdrop.


----------



## Rizoma (29. März 2014)

So endlich war es soweit Peter2 Bestellung ist raus nächste Woche wird meine 290x das flüstern lernen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> So endlich war es soweit Peter2 Bestellung ist raus nächste Woche wird meine 290x das flüstern lernen


 
Welche Lüfter?


----------



## BertB (29. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Das liegt an dem vdrop. Um so höher der asic Wert um so höher der vdrop.



ah, ok, asic ist bei mir na klar 67,8%...
naja, was solls, dann saugt die halt mehr strom 
die performance ist jedenfalls top


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ah, ok, asic ist bei mir na klar 67,8%...
> naja, was solls, dann saugt die halt mehr strom
> die performance ist jedenfalls top


 
Asic ist für mich nicht wichtig^^
Ich finde GraKas Mit weniger ASIC OCfreundlicher^^


----------



## Rizoma (29. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Welche Lüfter?



Noctua NF-F12 PWM


----------



## BertB (29. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Asic ist für mich nicht wichtig^^
> Ich finde GraKas Mit weniger ASIC OCfreundlicher^^


ah, ok
kanns nicht so einschätzen, wirds nicht sonst andersrum behauptet, außer für deep freeze oc?
wie dem auch sei, bin keiner der die karte deswegen zurückschicken würde (hab ich ernsthaft schon öfter gelesen, sauerei)
bin an sich super zufrieden mit der, vor allem, seit ich mit dem afterburner beta 18 und jetzt beta 19 auch volage ändern kann, vorher ging nix mit oc, sofort instabil


----------



## ATIR290 (29. März 2014)

Luftkanal in Lackiertem Aluminium bei AMD Referenz Modell Sapphire R9 290 mit vorderem 120mm Lüfteransaug Richtung Tunneleinlass erneut probiert.
Funktioniert gar etwas schlechter als OHNE Lufttunnel, da meine Grafikkarte so ziemlich nah am Gehäuseboden sitzt und sich sogleich eine Art Tunnel ergibt, das heist 40 cm (Lufttunnel) gegenüber 65 cm bis Gehäuseboden.
Hier mal mein Board und mein Gehäuse, Grafikkarte sitzt im Letzen PCI-ex Slot.

Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Thermaltake - Global - Matrix VX - VD3000SWA

Temperatur mit 947 Mhz _ Metro Last Light Durchlauf 6x _ohne Luftkanal 91 bis 92 Grad mit -60mV Untervolting


----------



## Schmenki (29. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Asic ist für mich nicht wichtig^^
> Ich finde GraKas Mit weniger ASIC OCfreundlicher^^



Ist ja auch logisch da bei Karten mit niedrigeren asic schon eine höhere Spannung anliegt und deswegen geht da am Anfang mehr aber die Karten mit geringer saug haben mehr Luft bei der spannung


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. März 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ist ja auch logisch da bei Karten mit niedrigeren asic schon eine höhere Spannung anliegt und deswegen geht da am Anfang mehr aber die Karten mit geringer saug haben mehr Luft bei der spannung


 
Ich meinte damit, dass die Karten am Ende besser rausskalieren.

Aber wie gesagt, ASIC sagt nix aus


----------



## kaisims (30. März 2014)

Ich habe meine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ jetzt knappe zwei Monate im Gebrauch und bin irgendwie nicht wirklich zu frieden. Ich muss selbst übertakten und die Lüfterkurve anpassen, damit man überhaupt zocken kann ohne, dass ein Düsenjet neben einem startet. Außerdem ist die Leistung auch nicht wirklich überzeugend :/. Ich hatte vorher die AMP 770, und ich habe das Gefühl das fast alle Spiele nicht schneller und einige sogar schlechter laufen als zuvor. Sie ist auch trotz angepasster Lüfterkurve äußerst laut.

Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr so gesammelt? Ich überlege echt, ob ich sie behalten soll, was meint ihr?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. März 2014)

kaisims schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ jetzt knappe zwei Monate im Gebrauch und bin irgendwie nicht wirklich zu frieden. Ich muss selbst übertakten und die Lüfterkurve anpassen, damit man überhaupt zocken kann ohne, dass ein Düsenjet neben einem startet. Außerdem ist die Leistung auch nicht wirklich überzeugend :/. Ich hatte vorher die AMP 770, und ich habe das Gefühl das fast alle Spiele nicht schneller und einige sogar schlechter laufen als zuvor. Sie ist auch trotz angepasster Lüfterkurve äußerst laut.
> 
> Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr so gesammelt? Ich überlege echt, ob ich sie behalten soll, was meint ihr?


 
Wenn ich endlich alles zum laufen bekomme, kann ich berichten. Aber mit meiner ersten war ich sehr zufrieden. Leise & kühl. Leider war sie defekt -.-


----------



## Borstinator (30. März 2014)

@Pseudoephedrin 
Jo vielen Dank nochmal.
Aber sehr komisch mit dem Bios läufts nicht. Dann bekomme ich exakt nachdem Windoof Logo nen schwarzen Bildschirm (also wenn der Grakatreiber geladen wird). Keine Ahnung, was da mit Windoof oder den Hawaii Karten los ist.
In den abgesicherten Modus komme ich, dann kann ich aber Cat nicht neuinstallieren. Wenn ich das Backup zurückflashe geht wieder alles ohne Probleme o.O Und jetzt dafür das System neu aufsetzen hab ich eher weniger Lust.


----------



## Shooot3r (30. März 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> @Pseudoephedrin
> Jo vielen Dank nochmal.
> Aber sehr komisch mit dem Bios läufts nicht. Dann bekomme ich exakt nachdem Windoof Logo nen schwarzen Bildschirm (also wenn der Grakatreiber geladen wird). Keine Ahnung, was da mit Windoof oder den Hawaii Karten los ist.
> In den abgesicherten Modus komme ich, dann kann ich aber Cat nicht neuinstallieren. Wenn ich das Backup zurückflashe geht wieder alles ohne Probleme o.O Und jetzt dafür das System neu aufsetzen hab ich eher weniger Lust.



War bei nem Kollegen auch so. Denke mal das hat was mit den Spannungen des vrams zutun. Die lief wirklich nur mit dem PCs bios


----------



## Borstinator (30. März 2014)

Das ist ja das neue pcs+ bios 
Meine lief sogar schon mitm Asus und dem presssample.


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2014)

Hat mal jemand den link zur Hand wo der Ref kühler im Ofen gebacken wurde um die Vaporchamber von der Grundplatte zu lösen ich finde diesen gerade nicht.


----------



## beren2707 (30. März 2014)

Hier zu finden.


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2014)

danke


----------



## beren2707 (30. März 2014)

Bitte sehr.


----------



## Mascarpone (30. März 2014)

Kann einer kurz die Seite sagen wo Pseudo die Bilder reingestellt hat von der PCS+ ?


----------



## Gummert (30. März 2014)

Ich weiß nicht mehr, wer genau das war. Aber ich hab die Bilder mit der Lightning im Gehäuse des Kollegen gemacht und mit der Prinzenrolle ala LED... 
Reiche ich gleich rein...

Edit: 



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Wenn du das durchziehen solltest, wären ein paar Bilder sehr cool


Ist aber wirklich nur was für jene, die nen großes Seitenfenster haben, nicht wie hier auf den Bildern, wo es kaum einen wirklichen Nutzen hat. Soll ja nur zeigen, wie man das " Gelbe der Karte " verschwinden lassen kann, und mit welchen nicht 

http://abload.de/image.php?img=102_0806gdjv2.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=102_0807cxks5.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=102_08089yk7j.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=102_0810q7j4r.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=102_0811vejim.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=102_08123jjwu.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=102_0813hfj9a.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=102_0814c4kre.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=102_0815z9kzt.jpg

Hier mini-Video: http://www.sockshare.com/file/AC7A5BF40C1B4E37 ( Stream )


Zu der Lightning selbst: 

Im Idle sind die Noctua Lüfter vom NH-D14 lauter! 
Von der Karte hört man absolut nichts. 

Mit Stock Lüfterkurve: Unter Last verhält sich die Karte genauso. Die Noctua sind und bleiben mit 900rpm die lautesten. 
Die GPU 72°c MAX -  VRM1 MAX 70°c - VRM2 MAX 50°c



Wenn man die Lüfterkurve selbst anpasst, bleibt die Karte unter Vollast ( BF4 genommen ) bei 68°c - VRM1 bei 68°c VRM2 46°c
Und ist dabei in etwa so laut, wie die Noctuas. 

Kühlste, leiseste und dabei noch super zu übertakten. 

Obige Werte sind mit 1150 Core - 1400 Memory  -5% PL
Saugt 270W unter Gamelast ( BF4 ). Gesamtsystem saugt 460W aus der Dose inkl Monitor 482W 


Costum-Lüfterkurve: Die Karte kühlt sich mit max 40% Lüfter und reicht für alles unter 70°c zu bleiben. 
Ab 60% gehts ab mit der Lautstärke und bei 100% Triebwerk. Mächtig Luft nach oben sozusagen ;D


Hawaii ist mit dem Kühler kein Thermi-Nachfolger... ich hab ne Thermi hier und die ist in Idle so heiß wie die Hawaii unter Last ( Gigabyte SOC Kühler @100% Lüfter )


----------



## BertB (30. März 2014)

hey beren 
gar kein avatar mehr auf kirby-basis?
http://www.smashbros.com/images/og/kirby.jpg
katze ist aber auch immer gut, 
deine eigene?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. März 2014)

So nach ausgiebigen Testen mehrerer Treiber komme ich zu der Schlussfolgerung: Das neue PowerColor BIOS ist nicht OC-Fähig


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. März 2014)

Mascarpone schrieb:


> Kann einer kurz die Seite sagen wo Pseudo die Bilder reingestellt hat von der PCS+ ?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-174.html#post6117844


----------



## franzthecat (30. März 2014)

Kann DerektX 11.2 auf einer abgelaufenen Windows 8.1 version laufen also oben sein?

Wie kann ich überprüfen ob ich DerektX11.2 habe.Kommt DerektX 11.2 mit den Catalyst Treiber sowie Mantle.
Mantle lauft das sagen die Star Swarm Benchmarktest aus.

Das problem ist das ich ein nicht regestriertes Windows 8.1 habe.Das Windows 8.1 Preview hat mir mein gutes Windows 8 zerhaut danach hab gleich für eine saubere W 8.1 installtion eine W 8.1 Cd gekauft ohne Keycode ,weil die W 8er Cd zerkratzt und ich von der einen Keycode habe.,der Keycode von der zerkratzen 8er Cd wurde nicht angenommen weil der nur über 8 er Cds funzt.Das haben die im Geschäft auch nicht gewusst.
Daraufhin Hab ich die 8.1er Cd umgetauscht gegen gegen eine W 8er wieder umgetauscht. Da sich das unangemeldete W 8.1 sich noch immer Updates holt hab ich es gelassen.Auch weil die Benchmarkests gute ergebnisse hatten.


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2014)

Wer oder was ist DerektX ?


----------



## franzthecat (30. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist DerektX ?


 
Ach so ich dacht mir die haben den Derekt zu DirectX verarbeitet. 
Wie ist das wirklich mit DirectX 11.2 hab ich das oder nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. März 2014)

DX11.2 hat jeder Windows 8.1 PC mit einer 290(X) soweit ich weiß


----------



## xxwollexx (30. März 2014)

Mf ist ja auch genial, erst mehrfach den Termin der tri-x 290 verschoben und nun unbekannter Liefertermin? 
Ich erinnere mich an Oktober, als es hieß zu weihnachten. Nun ist es April und man hat keine Chance ^^
Von der vapor-x ganz abzusehen.


----------



## Gummert (31. März 2014)

Musst einfach bestellen. Die kriegen immer mal wieder neue Karten rein, die gehen aber immer wieder sofort weg, deswegen wird bei den Shops nichts angezeigt... War bei mir ebenfalls so...
Ich hatte meine Lighning in dem Orginal-Umschlag-Karton von MSI... normal wird die ja ausgepackt und dann eingelagert.. meine ging quasi vom Eingang direkt in den Versand, da wurde nur noch das Label drauf geklebt. Wobei bei mf würde ich nicht bestellen... in der Hinsicht sind die grottig was Angaben zum liefertermin betrifft.


----------



## franzthecat (31. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> DX11.2 hat jeder Windows 8.1 PC mit einer 290(X) soweit ich weiß



Wie ist das mit einer abgelaufenen Windows 8.1 version?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit einer abgelaufenen Windows 8.1 version?


 
Das selbe. W8.1 hat von Anfang an DX11.2


----------



## franzthecat (31. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das selbe. W8.1 hat von Anfang an DX11.2



Dann seh ich keinen grund waum ich neunstallieren sollte oder gebe es sonst noch einen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Dann seh ich keinen grund waum ich neinstallieren sollte.


 
Wer sagt den das?


----------



## franzthecat (31. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wer sagt den das?



Mir ist gesagt worden das wenn ich nicht Windows 8.1 mit den Keycode nicht akteviere das dann die Updates usw(Treiber vieleicht auch) nach 3 Monaten nicht mehr funktionieren.
Ich hab einen Keycode der funzt aber nur bei Windows 8


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Mir ist gesagt worden das wenn ich nicht Windows 8.1 mit den Keycode akteviere das dann die Updates usw nach 3 Monaten nicht mehr funktionieren.


 
Wäre mir neu.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

HIS Radeon R9 290X IceQ X2 Turbo, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290XQMT4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HIS hats auch endlich mal geschafft^^ Obwohl ich denke, der Kühler wird nicht viel reißen


----------



## tsd560ti (31. März 2014)

Die Lüfter sind ein bisschen klein, aber ansonsten sieht das Teil recht wuchtig aus. Ich tiple mal so auf Asus Niveau.


----------



## murkskopf (31. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> HIS hats auch endlich mal geschafft^^ Obwohl ich denke, der Kühler wird nicht viel reißen



Die HIS-Version der R9 290X gibt es doch schon eine Weile. Der Kühler war bei Tom's der Lauteste.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Die HIS-Version der R9 290X gibt es doch schon eine Weile. Der Kühler war bei Tom's der Lauteste.


 
Echt? Habe vor ein paar Tagen bei Geizhals reigeschaut da war sie noch nicht gelistet. Kannst mal den Toms Test verlinken? haben die die Spannungsversorgung angehoben?


----------



## BertB (31. März 2014)

haben HIS nicht immer ziemlich gute kühler gehabt?
oder meinst du, der sieht aus, wie der von der 280x?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> haben HIS nicht immer ziemlich gute kühler gehabt?
> oder meinst du, der sieht aus, wie der von der 280x?


 
Scheint so 

PS der PowerColor SUpport hat sich nach Wochen endlich mal gemeldet


----------



## murkskopf (31. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Echt? Habe vor ein paar Tagen bei Geizhals reigeschaut da war sie noch nicht gelistet. Kannst mal den Toms Test verlinken? haben die die Spannungsversorgung angehoben?


 
Die Karte ist im R9 290(X) Round-Up zu finden:
http://www.tomshardware.de/amd-radeon-r9-290-290x-test,testberichte-241458.html

Die HIS-Version war bisher nicht bei Geizhals gelistet, da kein Händler diese in Deutschland anbot. Exisitieren tut diese Karte aber schon seit mindestens einen Monat (jedenfalls habe ich vor ungefähr einen Monat mal die HIS-Webseite besucht und dort diese gesehen).


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Scheint so
> 
> PS der PowerColor SUpport hat sich nach Wochen endlich mal gemeldet



Und was sagen die?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> HIS Radeon R9 290X IceQ X2 Turbo, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290XQMT4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> HIS hats auch endlich mal geschafft^^ Obwohl ich denke, der Kühler wird nicht viel reißen



Hässlicher kann man eine graka nicht bauen :-Q


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. März 2014)

Schlimmer geht immer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und was sagen die?


 


PowerColor schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Es gibt verschiedene BIOS-Versionen im Umlauf, die unterscheidliche Zielsetzungen haben: Stabilität oder OC-Fähigkeit. Da kommt es auf den Einsatz der Version an und kann nicht generell beantwortet werden.
> 
> ...



Auf meinen dann gestellte Frage kam nix mehr zurück. Vlt antwortet er ja in eine Woche


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

MSI R9 290X Lightning, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  hat schon jemand das "fette" Ungetüm?


----------



## franzthecat (31. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu.



Was macht dann den unterschied zwischen einer abgelaufenen und einer nicht abgelaufen Windows 8.1 Testversion.
(Ausser das ich das Kennwort öfters eingeben muss weil ich auf dauernd Anmeldeseite komme wenn ich 1 Min nichts mache)


----------



## BertB (31. März 2014)

frag doch mal im windows 8 thread, gibt sicher einen


----------



## drspeed (1. April 2014)

Ich habe mit meiner Tri-x 290X das Problem das ich immer wieder so ne Mini Ruckler drin habe.
Bei Thief ist mir das schon aufgefallen.Nun habe ich mir mal Skyrim zugelegt und dort
ist es wenn man an rennen ist auch deutlich zu sehen.Die Karte Taktet auch wie willt den Gpu
Takt hin und her.Ich weiß nicht ob es vielleicht daran liegen könnte.Temp Probleme sind es auf
kein Fall die Temps habe ich alle in der G19 eingeblendet.Ich bin auch echt an verzweifeln ich habe
keine Idee mehr was das sein kann. Vielleicht hat von euch ja jemand noch eine Idee.


----------



## JonnyFaust (1. April 2014)

Mantle+vsync soll Probleme gemacht haben, wenn die 60 fps nicht erreicht wurden. Oder deine graka läuft ins Powerlimit. Setz das mal hoch.

Nimm notfalls den 13.12 Treiber.


----------



## Gummert (1. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> MSI R9 290X Lightning, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  hat schon jemand das "fette" Ungetüm?


 
Jo, ich. Willste was bestimmtes wissen ?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-388.html#post6290909


Nur der Fullcover lässt auf sich warten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Jo, ich. Willste was bestimmtes wissen ?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-388.html#post6290909
> 
> ...



Und hast du schon das letzte Stück Leistung unter Luft rausgedrückt? 

Hast doch sicher Samsung-VRAM drauf? Was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen 

BTW Welches Netzteil hast du?


----------



## drspeed (1. April 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Mantle+vsync soll Probleme gemacht haben, wenn die 60 fps nicht erreicht wurden. Oder deine graka läuft ins Powerlimit. Setz das mal hoch.
> 
> Nimm notfalls den 13.12 Treiber.


 

Den 13.12 habe ich drauf.Habe auch gerade mal versucht auf Powerlimit 50 aber auch keine Änderung.


----------



## Gummert (1. April 2014)

1250 Core 1400 Memory ( Samsung ja ) hab ich bisher unter Luft...  geht nicht höher als 72°c und noch genug Reserven da, was Lüfter betrifft.... Netzteil: Antec EA-650 Platinum


1500 Memory hatte ich aber auch schon, nur irgendwie spackt der Treiber bei mir blöde rum, muss nochmal schauen wieso...


ASIC ist 74.7%

Mehr mach ich aber nicht... warte auf den Fullcover... hoffentlich kommt der bald. Jedenfalls nix defekt, 0 Probleme... läuft 1a... an gewissen stellen bei BF4 taktet die Karte auf 800mhz runter, total unterfordert an den stellen mit Mantle. Unter DX volles Pfund 1250. 

Bei LoL mit 120fps auf 750mhz. Höher gehtse net.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. April 2014)

@Evgasüchtiger falls du es noch nicht gelesen ahst: Diese Woche soll deine heißerwartete Vapor-X vorgestellt werden 

Was haltet ihr davon, dass Sapphire ihre 8GB-Varianten doch nur mit 4GB bringt?



Gummert schrieb:


> 1250 Core 1400 Memory ( Samsung ja ) hab ich bisher unter Luft...  geht nicht höher als 72°c und noch genug Reserven da, was Lüfter betrifft.... Netzteil: Antec EA-650 Platinum
> 
> 
> 1500 Memory hatte ich aber auch schon, nur irgendwie spackt der Treiber bei mir blöde rum, muss nochmal schauen wieso...
> ...



Dann hoffe ich mal, das Schicksaal ist gnädig mit mir und ich kann bald eine mein Eigen nennen


----------



## Gummert (1. April 2014)

Viel Spaß dann mit der Karte... die ist wirklich bombe ;D


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger falls du es noch nicht gelesen ahst: Diese Woche soll deine heißerwartete Vapor-X vorgestellt werden
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon, dass Sapphire ihre 8GB-Varianten doch nur mit 4GB bringt?
> 
> Dann hoffe ich mal, das Schicksaal ist gnädig mit mir und ich kann bald eine mein Eigen nennen



Cooooool noch gar nicht gelesen ...Kinder halten mich auf trapp


----------



## Gummert (1. April 2014)

Macht Sapphire wohl doch nur Vapor-X 290 und X mit jeweils 4Gb und die Toxic mit 8GB für um die 550€, wie die Lightning?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Macht Sapphire wohl doch nur Vapor-X 290 und X mit jeweils 4Gb und die Toxic mit 8GB für um die 550€, wie die Lightning?


 
Nix 8GB.


----------



## flasha (1. April 2014)

Gibt es mittlerweile nen Fix gegen die Bluescreens? Nervig ist auch das generell die Videos hängen wenn man z.B. Tabs switcht. Ton läuft normal weiter aber das Bild läuft dann wie in so einer 1sec Schleife. Pause\Play behebt das wieder...


----------



## Gummert (1. April 2014)

Welche Bluescreens? 
Welche Karte hastn? 

Derartige Probleme hat nur Club3D und PowerColor ( hatte jeweils 5 Sorten von denen hier ) da deren Bios vollends murks ist. Wie bei allen Karten von denen - höchste Gefahr für Inkompatibilität.

@Pseudoephedrin,

wie nix 8Gb? Vollständig nicht? Auch die Toxic nicht?
Hättest ein Link für mich, bin da gerade mal 0 informiert. Danke schonmal


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> wie nix 8Gb? Vollständig nicht? Auch die Toxic nicht?
> Hättest ein Link für mich, bin da gerade mal 0 informiert. Danke schonmal


 
gugst du [Update: 8-GiB-Versionen kommen nicht] Sapphire auf der Cebit 2014: Vapor-X- und Toxic-Modelle mit R9 290X


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

Und von Powercolor wahrscheinlich auch nicht, ich habe ja auch ne Platine mit 1,5Gb Kästchen auf der Hd7950. ..


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. April 2014)

Ja wird denke eh nix mehr mit den 290(X)


----------



## xxwollexx (1. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Cooooool noch gar nicht gelesen ...Kinder halten mich auf trapp


 
Freu freu freu  Aber nur weil sie Pcgh nun testet heißt es leider noch nicht, das man sie bald auch wirklich kaufen kann oder habt ihr Winter 2013 schon vergessen >.<


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (2. April 2014)

Ich habe am Montag folgende Nachricht an Sapphire geschickt: 





			
				ChrisSteadfast schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht können Sie mir eine Auskunft geben, wann der Release der R9 290 Vapor-x in Deutschland ist. Laut Cebit 2014 sollte die Karte ja schon Ende März verfügbar sein, aber selbst auf der Sapphire Homepage gibt es keine Hinweise.



Antwort Sapphire(gestern):


			
				Sapphire schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Schmidt,
> 
> die Karte sollte in etwa 14 Tagen im Handel verfügbar sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. April 2014)

Gut 

Denkt ihr das BIOS kann man auch für die normale Tri-X nutzen (Lüfter ausschalten und so)?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. April 2014)

Freu


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Gut
> 
> Denkt ihr das BIOS kann man auch für die normale Tri-X nutzen (Lüfter ausschalten und so)?



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (2. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Gut
> 
> Denkt ihr das BIOS kann man auch für die normale Tri-X nutzen (Lüfter ausschalten und so)?



Zu diesem Thema habe ich das hier gefunden:

"Allerdings kann das Abschalten der Lüfter nich einfach per BIOS-Update nachgebessert werden, weswegen Sapphire auch gleich drei neue Karten mit diesem Feature vorstellt. Die Notwendigkeit eines Hardware-Updates ergibt sich durch zusätzliche Bauteile auf dem PCB sowie einen Schalter, über den das Feature bei Bedarf abgeschaltet werden kann."

Da die Tri-X das Standard PCB von Amd verwendet kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen:


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. April 2014)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Gut
> 
> Denkt ihr das BIOS kann man auch für die normale Tri-X nutzen (Lüfter ausschalten und so)?


 
Nein. Weil die Lufis der TriX allein schon viel mehr Start Spannung zum an drehen brauchen.

BTW badboy997 vlt schaff ich noch vor dir die 2k. Habe auch mal einen KSchein :p


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. April 2014)

Wir werden sehen


----------



## tsd560ti (2. April 2014)

Ich sag mal, ich habe als erstes 1K, und bevor einer eine VaporX hat. (Versteckt Evgasüchtigers Briefkastenschlüssel) .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich sag mal, ich habe als erstes 1K, und bevor einer eine VaporX hat. (Versteckt Evgasüchtigers Briefkastenschlüssel) .


 
Seine Karte wird nie ankommen


----------



## JohnnyXVI (2. April 2014)

Die Lightning steht über der Vapor-x oder? Und wie ordnet sich die toxic ein?  Überlege grade ob Lightning 290x oder 290 ohne x ref mit aio(Kraken g10) Also 290x oder bessere kühlleistung (bei ca 50 Grad) Vom Preis her wäre beides ähnlich


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Die Lightning steht über der Vapor-x oder? Und wie ordnet sich die toxic ein?  Überlege grade ob Lightning 290x oder 290 ohne x ref mit aio(Kraken g10) Also 290x oder bessere kühlleistung (bei ca 50 Grad) Vom Preis her wäre beides ähnlich


 
Die Lightning ist eine Übertakterkarte und nicht nur zum gaming gedacht. Habe noch nie eine "normale Gamingkarte" mit 2 8pin und 1 6pin gesehen


----------



## tsd560ti (2. April 2014)

Ich würd nen Hybrid II oder Peter II nehmen, wenn die Kraken so teuer ist. ..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. April 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich sag mal, ich habe als erstes 1K, und bevor einer eine VaporX hat. (Versteckt Evgasüchtigers Briefkastenschlüssel) .



Warum so gemein häää ?!?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Seine Karte wird nie ankommen



Heeeeeeeee lieb sein O


----------



## SiickOne (3. April 2014)

also ich hab nur probleme mit der karte.was für ne gpu auslastung habt ihr? Meine ist beim spielen fast immer auf 90-100% auch auf dem desktop ...und starke fps drops in manchen spielen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. April 2014)

http://www.shop.weismantel-it-solut...lAce++++4GB++++++++++++2xDVI/HDMI/DP+DDR5+ret


----------



## Heroman_overall (3. April 2014)

@ Evgasüchtiger

Das ist ja klasse. Bei dem Link wird eine R9 290x von Club3D für 373,86€ angeboten. Guter Preis für das Ding


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. April 2014)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> @ Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Das ist ja klasse. Bei dem Link wird eine R9 290x von Club3D für 373,86€ angeboten. Guter Preis für das Ding


 
Der Titel sagt was anderes. Anrufen bzw Mail schreiben und nachfragen.

Erspart viel Ärger


----------



## Ahrtos (3. April 2014)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

Ich hätte da mal eine frage.

Ist es möglich den Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii mit der Original Backplate der MSI R9 290x zu benutzen ?
habe den Kühler heute bekommen, jedoch ist die Backplate für den kühler Aktuell nicht verfügbar...

mfg


----------



## Schmenki (3. April 2014)

Hi All,

hab mich dort mal erkundigt:
Hallo Herr XXXXX,

ich habe gleich mal angefragt und rausbekommen, dass es sich hier tatsächlich um die R9 290 OHNE X handelt.

Falls Sie weitere Fragen haben, können Sie sich natürlich gerne nochmal an mich wenden.

Freundliche Grüße

Patrick Weismantel / Inhaber / Geschäftsführer
0151 - 585 00 965/ P.Weismantel@Weismantel-IT-Solutions.de
Office: 06132 - 51 51 302 / Fax: 06132 - 51 51 301
Rinderbachstr. 4a, 55218 Ingelheim am Rhein
Home


----------



## murkskopf (3. April 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> ich habe gleich mal angefragt und rausbekommen, dass es sich hier tatsächlich um die R9 290 OHNE X handelt.



Kleiner Tipp: Vorher mal die anderen Angebote ansehen, die R9 290X gibt es dort auch gelistet (für etwa 100 Euronen mehr). Daraus kann man ohne Weiteres schlussfolgern, dass es sich um eine falsche Warenbeschreibung handelt.


----------



## Aldrearic (3. April 2014)

Frage an die Saphire 290 Tri X Besitzer.

In der PCGH steht, dass der Lüfter der 290 Non X Tri X schlechter bzw etwas lauter sein soll als die der 290 X Tri X. Stimmt das? Oder gibt es da keine Unterschiede.
Will mir einen Gaming PC kaufen und hab dazu die X ausgewählt gerade wegen diesem Punkt. Oder muss ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. April 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Frage an die Saphire 290 Tri X Besitzer.
> 
> In der PCGH steht, dass der Lüfter der 290 Non X Tri X schlechter bzw etwas lauter sein soll als die der 290 X Tri X. Stimmt das? Oder gibt es da keine Unterschiede.
> Will mir einen Gaming PC kaufen und hab dazu die X ausgewählt gerade wegen diesem Punkt. Oder muss ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen?


 
Ist ist sinnlos fürs Gaming. Die Lüfter sind die selben. Man kann nie die sleben Werte erreichen. Aber die sind gleichlaut fürs Ohr.


----------



## Schmenki (3. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Vorher mal die anderen Angebote ansehen, die R9 290X gibt es dort auch gelistet (für etwa 100 Euronen mehr). Daraus kann man ohne Weiteres schlussfolgern, dass es sich um eine falsche Warenbeschreibung handelt.


 
Stimmt schon aber hätte ja ein Fehler sein können in deren System und deswegen meine Nachfrage. Hab ja schon ne R9 290


----------



## Borstinator (3. April 2014)

Hier mal was für die PCS+ Besitzer 

"Hey Guys,

This is Raymond from PowerColor, we were contacted before about performance issue with a small batch of cards. We have a bios update now that fixes the performance issue. To get the bios update, please email me with the EAN code, Serial Number and Model number. Basically all the sticker number on the back of the card. The bios will be released on a per case basis, so please do not release it publicly as it might damage other graphic card. You can email me directly at Raymond.Hsu@powercolor.com.

Best Regards,
Raymond"

PowerColor PCS+ R9 290? - Page 44


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. April 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Hier mal was für die PCS+ Besitzer
> PowerColor PCS+ R9 290? - Page 44


 
Dank für den Tipp. Aber meine Karte liegt schon eingepackt und versandfertig im Karton. Wird nächste Woche zurückgeschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borstinator (3. April 2014)

Ich biete mich mal als Versuchskaninchen an 
Mal sehen was mir da fürn Bios zugeschickt wird, wenn überhaupt was kommt.


----------



## etar (3. April 2014)

dauert wohl nicht mehr lange. 4096MB Sapphire VAPOR-X R9 290 OC 4096MB GDDR5 - Hardware,


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. April 2014)

etar schrieb:


> dauert wohl nicht mehr lange. 4096MB Sapphire VAPOR-X R9 290 OC 4096MB GDDR5 - Hardware,


 
Da bin ich mal gespannt! Nur der Preis stimmt nicht 

Wehe die Vapor-X wird nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich biete mich mal als Versuchskaninchen an
> Mal sehen was mir da fürn Bios zugeschickt wird, wenn überhaupt was kommt.



Geb dann mal bescheid


----------



## jack56 (3. April 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Frage an die Saphire 290 Tri X Besitzer.
> 
> In der PCGH steht, dass der Lüfter der 290 Non X Tri X schlechter bzw etwas lauter sein soll als die der 290 X Tri X. Stimmt das? Oder gibt es da keine Unterschiede.
> Will mir einen Gaming PC kaufen und hab dazu die X ausgewählt gerade wegen diesem Punkt. Oder muss ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen?



Hallo Aldrearic, die Sapphire Tri-X ist angenehm leise, wie ich es beurteilen kann. Ist allerdings auch meine erste "echte" Grafikkarte.

Du kannst dir auch von Herrn Callisto hier im Forum eine Meinung dazu einholen. Er hat sie für mich eingebaut, ließ Furmark laufen und meinte das er erstaunt darüber ist wie leise sie doch ist.

Edit: Mist, ich habe es glaube ich falsch verstanden. Egal, kann so stehen bleiben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. April 2014)

http://vollfarbdrucker.online-reseller.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=2089169


So nun noch unter 400€ und es wird bestellt


----------



## tsd560ti (4. April 2014)

Hoffentlich muss die nicht mehr zurückgehen, nach so langer Wartezeit. Bin schonmal gespannt, wie die sich schlägt. 
Sind von deren Abmessungen schon bekannt oder kommt sie auf gut Glück in den Big Tower


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. April 2014)

Die wird auch So Ca 32cm lang sein .

Wer braucht ein Big Tower für So eine kleine Graka  geht locker noch 10cm.....mir machts nichts aus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. April 2014)

http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=JEXU06&


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=JEXU06&


 
TUL-Karte ftw 

Vlt ist die sogar gut.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (4. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Willkommen bei vollfarbdrucker.de
> 
> 
> So nun noch unter 400€ und es wird bestellt



Die Einstellung teile ich auch. Also wer 470€ für diese Karte bezahlt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Für den Preis bekommt man schon eine 290x Custom.

Mindfactory hat die Karte mittlerweile wieder raus genommen


----------



## PeTig (4. April 2014)

Auf Guru3D.com wurde die offizielle Sapphire-Pressemitteilung zum Start der R9 290 Vapor-X geposted. Die Karte ist mit 1030MHz/1400MHz getaktet. Sie soll 5 bis 10 Grad kühler als die Tri-X sein. "Extreme Nutzer" und Zocker haben die Möglichkeit die Intelligent Fan Control (IFC) abzuschalten, damit im Idle alle drei Kühler der Karte drehen und nicht nur einer.


----------



## xxwollexx (4. April 2014)

D.h. die Vapor-X taktet sogar höher als die Tri-X (957mhz / 1250mhz) und als die Tri-X OC (1000mhz / 1300mhz).  Klar OC kann jeder manuell bedienen, dennoch nice


----------



## LTB (4. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mix Computerversand GmbH


 
5,3 cm Breit...das sollte dann Trippel Slot sein. Könnte ein weiterer interressanter Kanidat sein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. April 2014)

Wenn meine 1100/1400mhz schafft dann bin ich schon glücklich  am besten mit UV 

Geil wären @24/7 So 1200/1500mhz mit realen 1,15v. Die würde ich dann nie wieder her geben


----------



## BertB (4. April 2014)

die royal ace sollte baugleich sein mit der powercolor pcs+, 
bis auf den deckel (und eventuell bios)


----------



## Aldrearic (4. April 2014)

jack56 schrieb:


> Hallo Aldrearic, die Sapphire Tri-X ist angenehm leise, wie ich es beurteilen kann. Ist allerdings auch meine erste "echte" Grafikkarte.
> 
> Du kannst dir auch von Herrn Callisto hier im Forum eine Meinung dazu einholen. Er hat sie für mich eingebaut, ließ Furmark laufen und meinte das er erstaunt darüber ist wie leise sie doch ist.
> 
> Edit: Mist, ich habe es glaube ich falsch verstanden. Egal, kann so stehen bleiben.


 
Ist schon ok.

Ich bin in einigen Tagen stolzer Besitzer einer Saphire R9 290 Tri X


----------



## MastaKLINGE (4. April 2014)

Hat schon jemand die Lightning? Bzw. Erfahrung mit ihr?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Lightning? Bzw. Erfahrung mit ihr?


 
Ich werde mir eine holen^^


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. April 2014)

Berichte uns dann 

Willst sie ersaufen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Berichte uns dann
> 
> Willst sie ersaufen?


 
Nö erstmal nicht. Vlt im herbst dann mal. Erstmal sehen ob ich genung Geld zusammen bekomme^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nö erstmal nicht. Vlt im herbst dann mal. Erstmal sehen ob ich genung Geld zusammen bekomme^^



365€ bekommste doch für die pcs  
kauf dir eine vaporx 290.....dann haste eine leise karte  und nicht wirklich langsamer  und kannste bald so kaufen


----------



## tsd560ti (5. April 2014)

Wann kommt deine eigentlich an?


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. April 2014)

Soll die Tage released werden.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (5. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich werde mir eine holen^^



Sehr schön, bin mal gespannt


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/325160-290x-lightning.html
hier hat sie einer, schreibt viel über oc und scores bei verschiedenen settings
oder meint ihr 290 lightning ohne x?
gibts die? (glaub nicht...bin nicht sicher)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

Iightning  gigts nur als 290X


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

ah, ja eben
gehst jetzt ne nummer höher ran, wie?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (5. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/325160-290x-lightning.html hier hat sie einer, schreibt viel über oc und scores bei verschiedenen settings oder meint ihr 290 lightning ohne x? gibts die? (glaub nicht...bin nicht sicher)



Tnx für den Link... Jo die gibt's nur als X... 580€ ist ne Menge Holz, vllt tausch ich meine Gaming non X dagegen ein. Je nach dem wie sie sich macht. Wann soll deine denn kommen Pseudo?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ah, ja eben
> gehst jetzt ne nummer höher ran, wie?


 
Eigentlich ist es Geldverschwendung aber irgendwie zieht die Karte mich magisch an.

Und einfach benchen und mal sehen was so geht.

Fürs reine gamen ist die Karte übertrieben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Tnx für den Link... Jo die gibt's nur als X... 580€ ist ne Menge Holz, vllt tausch ich meine Gaming non X dagegen ein. Je nach dem wie sie sich macht. Wann soll deine denn kommen Pseudo?


 
Erstmal geht meine PCS+ in RMA und ich lasse mir den Zeitwert auszahlen. Ich hoffe die Firma ist so "nett". Ist immerhin schon meine 2 verbuggte  PCS+

Und dann werde ich eine bestellen. Aber KP wann die kommt. Die Menge bei den Händlern ist sehr dürftig.


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

was war genau mit denen falsch?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

Die Erste ist bei LAstbetrieb abgestürzt und die aktuelle hat ähnlich Probleme im Lastbetrieb und der Monitor verliert sporatisch mehrmals hintereinander das Signal zur Grafikkarte.

Nichts gegen die PCS+ aber wenn ich mich dann noch mit einem "Support" rumschlagen muss, der nur aller paar Wochen antwortet und dann noch fragt worum es geht, obwohl es im Titelsteht ist mir ein einfach zu blöd.


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

ah, ok
ja, das ist pech

die lightning ist sicher top,
an sich halte ich den mehrwert einer 290x gegenüber der 290 für überschaubar,
aber so richtige top end karten sind schon nice, auch wenn die nochmal mehr kosten,

andere leute kaufen felgen und spoiler...ist irgendwie noch sinnfreier


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

Gibts chon wieder Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis die mich deshalb immer zutexten. Aber ist halt mein Hobby und jeder hat da ein anderes. Ich verstehe auch nicht was am meinem Hobby anders sein soll, als an einem der monatlich 100€ und mehr für Modelleisenbahnen ausgibt 

Die Tests zur Lightning sehen schon ganz nett aus


----------



## MastaKLINGE (5. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gibts chon wieder Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis die mich deshalb immer zutexten. Aber ist halt mein Hobby und jeder hat da ein anderes. Ich verstehe auch nicht was am meinem Hobby anders sein soll, als an einem der monatlich 100€ und mehr für Modelleisenbahnen ausgibt   Die Tests zur Lightning sehen schon ganz nett aus



Die Lightning ist richtig fett, auch von den temps her, mache mir sorgen, dass meine gaming im Hochsommer zu heiß wird. Außerdem soll die Lightning gegenüber der 290 im Bestfall mit vernünftigem OC locker 10 FPS rausholen... Irgendwie reizt mich das Ding ungeheuer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Die Lightning ist richtig fett, auch von den temps her, mache mir sorgen, dass meine gaming im Hochsommer zu heiß wird. Außerdem soll die Lightning gegenüber der 290 im Bestfall mit vernünftigem OC locker 10 FPS rausholen... Irgendwie reizt mich das Ding ungeheuer


 
Naja ab Herbst habe ich dann weniger Zeit für die Lightning. Deshalb will ich es jetzt nochmal voll ausschöpfen meine Zeit und dann wirds erstmal ruhiger


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

wieso keine zeit ab herbst?
fängste ein studium an?
kriegste ein kind?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (5. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja ab Herbst habe ich dann weniger Zeit für die Lightning. Deshalb will ich es jetzt nochmal voll ausschöpfen meine Zeit und dann wirds erstmal ruhiger



Warum nicht  man kann sogar die 3 Lüfter getrennt voneinander ansteuern, da hat MSI ganze Arbeit geleistet, Verbrauch ist zwar Mega hoch aber wird durch alles andere aufgewogen... Hab eigentlich auch nicht mehr so viel zeit zum zocken.. Aber haben ist besser als brauchen XD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> wieso keine zeit ab herbst?
> fängste ein studium an?
> kriegste ein kind?


 
Fürs Ersten reicht mein Abschluss nicht und beim Zweiten - Gott bewahre 

Meine Lebensumstände ändern sich und dann habe ich meist nur noch am Wocheende Zeit. SO ist zumindest die aktuelle Aussicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Fürs Ersten reicht mein Abschluss nicht und beim Zweiten - Gott bewahre
> 
> Meine Lebensumstände ändern sich und dann habe ich meist nur noch am Wocheende Zeit. SO ist zumindest die aktuelle Aussicht.



Und ich dachte du wirst Papa


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und ich dachte du wirst Papa


 
Ne soweit ist es noch nicht. Muss auch nicht sofort sein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ne soweit ist es noch nicht. Muss auch nicht sofort sein



Kinder sind sooooo süß  machen gerade mit den kleinen Urlaub .....gerade angekommen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kinder sind sooooo süß  machen gerade mit den kleinen Urlaub .....gerade angekommen


 
Wo seit ihr den?  Viel Spaß.


Zur Zeit will ich noch keine Kinder. Dafür ist mein Leben noch viel zu Ungeordnet und es die Lebensumstände sind auch noch nicht in Sack und Tütten. Und ein Kind braucht ja schon sein geordnetes Umfeld.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wo seit ihr den?  Viel Spaß.
> 
> Zur Zeit will ich noch keine Kinder. Dafür ist mein Leben noch viel zu Ungeordnet und es die Lebensumstände sind auch noch nicht in Sack und Tütten. Und ein Kind braucht ja schon sein geordnetes Umfeld.



Jo das stimmt  meine zwei kleinen möchte ich nicht mehr missen . 
sind in Ollsen .....liegt bei Lüneburg in der Heide  waren hier schon 6 mal.....den Kindern gefällts hier immer so gut

der mittlere Luffi der Lighting soll Nachmachen sein.....habe ich gelesen ...... Ich glaube die 290x Vaporx macht ihre Sache besser


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt  meine zwei kleinen möchte ich nicht mehr missen .
> sind in Ollsen .....liegt bei Lüneburg in der Heide  waren hier schon 6 mal.....den Kindern gefällts hier immer so gut
> 
> der mittlere Luffi der Lighting soll Nachmachen sein.....habe ich gelesen ...... Ich glaube die 290x Vaporx macht ihre Sache besser


 
Wenn es passt und die Kinder happy sind ist ja alles im Lot. 

Was ist mit dem mittleren Lüfter? Verstehe deinen Satz nicht ganz^^


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

hihi, 
grad im laden ne zweite 290er geholt,
xfx double dissipation
wird zwar eher runtergeredet, aber: no risk no fun (die war halt direkt greifbar, hasse die bestellerei)
ich werd die lüfter halt zur not voll aufdrehen, laut ist mir egal

bin mal gespannt, vielleicht ist die doch ganz gut,
über die windforce hört man auch nicht viel gutes, bin aber voll zufrieden

hab im forum auch noch nie gelesen, dass einer eine hätte

wenn beide zusammen auf erträglicher lautstärke 1000/1300MHz bringen, dann bin ich zufrieden
wenn für benches 1100/1400gehen, wie bei meiner windforce für 24/7, wär icvh auch nicht böse


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

the hai hatte auch eine gigabyte windforce und eine xfx double dissipation.

Bei der Gigabyte kann man mittels neuerem BIOS und polieren etc noch was rausholen^^


----------



## tsd560ti (5. April 2014)

Dann könnte man die mit drei Lüftern nach oben schieben. In diversen Reviews arbeitet die zwischen Club3d und Asus, ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## Pumueckel (5. April 2014)

hallo,
habe letzte Woche die MSI 290 Gaming 4G bestellt, nun ist die Sapphire Tri-X OC wieder lieferbar... die MSI soll Montag mit dem Z87M Gaming + Xeon versendet werden. Sind 30€ Aufpreis zur Tri-X OC wert?


----------



## tsd560ti (5. April 2014)

Der Kühler ist einiges besser, hadt du schon nach der TriX [non OC] geguckt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn es passt und die Kinder happy sind ist ja alles im Lot.
> 
> Was ist mit dem mittleren Lüfter? Verstehe deinen Satz nicht ganz^^



Sorry unterwegs im Auto geschrieben  der mittlere lüfter soll kein Leisetreter sein die von der Lightning


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Sorry unterwegs im Auto geschrieben  der mittlere lüfter soll kein Leisetreter sein die von der Lightning


 
Nicht schlimm 

Achso. Werde ich mich bestimmt dran gewöhnen. Oder sagst das nur damit ich mir auch "nur" eine Vapor-X kaufe damit du auf gleicher Höhe bist beim Benchen


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

hier mal ein erstes ergebnis
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2816443
9741punkte im firestrike
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
6830punkte im firestrike extreme,
schon mal nicht schlecht für mit fx8320
muss noch einiges feintuning betreiben, hatte einige abstürze, oder die takte sind nicht gleich, oder, oder...

erstaunlich ist, gpuz zeigt mir an:
2816 unified shaders und 64/176 ROPs/TMUs

bei der windforce sinds:
2560 unified shaders und 64/160 ROPs/TMUs

ob die ne 290x in die packung gesteckt haben? auf der steht jedenfalls r9 290


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> hier mal ein erstes ergebnis AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 6830punkte im firestrike extreme, schon mal nicht schlecht für mit fx8320  erstaunlich ist, gpuz zeigt mir an: 2816 unified shaders und 64/176 ROPs/TMUs  bei der windforce sinds: 2560 unified shaders und 64/160 ROPs/TMUs  ob die ne 290x in die packung gesteckt haben? auf der steht jedenfalls r9 290



Hatte das auch, installier mal den 14.3  

Wie viel haste im normalem Firestrike?


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

ok, versuch ich, 
jetzt isses der 14.2
oben geändert: 9741punkte firestrike normal @ 1040/1250 beide karten


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. April 2014)

Nicht mal 10K? Ich habe 14K ^^ liegt wohl am FX oder?


----------



## Schmenki (5. April 2014)

Ich hab mit einer Karte schon über 10k Punkte in dem normalen bench


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

klar, ist ja ein ausdrücklicher cpu teil drin
ist so ne sache,

bei valley 1.0 mit extreme hd preset (dx11 ultra 8xAA 1920x1080full screen)
bekomm ich im moment 77fps als endergebnis

mein rekord mit 770sli und xeon e3 sinds über 95fps (1254/1950MHz)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...bjQ2UWZQUDZ0dVE&single=true&gid=0&output=html
ich bin BertDiaz auf platz 25

ich muss noch gut feintunen, 
könnt aber sein,dass die teile, wos regnet, cpulimitiert sind  mit dem fx

da das meine triple monitor mühle ist, bin ich dennoch zuversichtlich
(oder ich muss umbauen, lol)

ich lass gleich mal 5760x1080 in valley laufen, da brechen die 770er voll ein

edit: 
xeon e3 + 770sli @ 5900x1080 = 21fps
fx 8320 + 290cf @ 5900x1080 = 42fps
von daher müssts für meine zwecke gut sein


----------



## Pumueckel (5. April 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist einiges besser, hadt du schon nach der TriX [non OC] geguckt?


 
hab ich, aber ich denke bei 3 Lüfter sollte es auch eine OCed Karte sein. Ist die MSI 290 Gaming 4 G eine Voltage Unlocked? Bei MSI ist eben der Vorteil, dass die Garantie (3 Jahre) nicht sofort bei Kühlertausch verloren geht.

Hab auch schon überlegt auf die Vapor-X OC zu warten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm
> 
> Achso. Werde ich mich bestimmt dran gewöhnen. Oder sagst das nur damit ich mir auch "nur" eine Vapor-X kaufe damit du auf gleicher Höhe bist beim Benchen



Quatsch  ich dachte du willst eine silente karte haben  habe doch geschrieben 290x Vaporx


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Quatsch  ich dachte du willst eine silente karte haben  habe doch geschrieben 290x Vaporx


 
Achso überlesen^^

Leistung muss hörbar sein sonst ist was faul 

BTW Sagt deine Familie nichts wenn du mitn Handy die ganze Zeit im Forum aktiv bist?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2014)

Ne... Frau kocht gerade für uns essen 

die 290x Vaporx wird genauso gut sein wie die Lightning  bestimmt auch leiser


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

14.3 draufgemacht, jetzt sinds ~11200 punkte im normalen firestrike,
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2816820
ebenfalls 1040/1250MHz

das ist auch in der höchsten säule knapp unter den besten scores
(die harten oc-bastarde muss man wohl unter ner anderen cpu suchen , scheint eh ganz wenige user zu geben, mit 8320 und 2x 290)

und über 7000 in firestrike extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2816898
das sieht alles schon besser aus

thx frosch, 
treiber scheint besser,
alles sah auch smoother aus (vorher hatte ich mikrogeruckel grad im firestrike extreme


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> the hai hatte auch eine gigabyte windforce und eine xfx double dissipation.
> 
> Bei der Gigabyte kann man mittels neuerem BIOS und polieren etc noch was rausholen^^



thx für den hinweis, 
hatte einen thread verfolgt, wo ers vom thema hat,

mal schaun (noch nie bios flash bei graka gemacht, aber er erklärts nem anderen in dem thread sehr genau)

edit: ach ja, gpuz zeigt jetzt 2560 shaders an, war zu erwarten


----------



## Euda (5. April 2014)

Grütz 
Gestern erst den 13.12er wieder raufgepappt, da bei den neueren konstante 3D-Takte im Idle kniffen und die Temperatur auf 60° C im Leerlauf beförderten. Werde der aktuellen Mantle-Beta gleich nochmal 'ne Chance gönnen. Jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> 14.3 draufgemacht, jetzt sinds ~11200 punkte im normalen firestrike, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2816820 ebenfalls 1040/1250MHz  das ist auch in der höchsten säule knapp unter den besten scores (die harten oc-bastarde muss man wohl unter ner anderen cpu suchen , scheint eh ganz wenige user zu geben, mit 8320 und 2x 290)  und über 7000 in firestrike extreme http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2816898 das sieht alles schon besser aus  thx frosch, treiber scheint besser, alles sah auch smoother aus (vorher hatte ich mikrogeruckel grad im firestrike extreme



Kein Ding  

Teste mal bitte, falls möglich, ob du bei BF3 Maxed out auf deinem Surround Setup im CPU Limit hängst, mein i5 kommt dem schon gefährlich nahe.


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

hab grad mal probiert, 64 mann server paris karte,
stürzt aber ab, also stabil ist das noch nicht
vorher wars auf 90fps mit drops auf 55 rum
ich muss noch gscheites setting finden, vielleicht probier ich lieber mal nur 1000MHz
temperaturen sind aber top, unter 70° bei um die 60% fan speed (meine übliche lüfterkurve geht bei 80°C auf 100%)

vielleicht liegts auch am netzteil, könnte knapp sein (corsair gs800 von 2011)
daher will ich spannung eher senken als erhöhen,
oc fx8320 ist ja auch nicht grad ein kostverächter, aber den möcht ich ungern runterstellen
naja, eventuell hol ich mir halt auch noch ein netzteil

das hier soll gut sein, hab ich schon öfter gelesen, anscheinend auch für multi gpu
Enermax Revolution87+ 850W ATX 2.4 (ERV850AWT-G/ERV850EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder braucht man platimax?
http://geizhals.de/enermax-platimax-850w-atx-2-4-epm850ewt-a683488.html

oder halt die übliche empfehlung
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-850w-atx-2-31-p10-850w-bn203-a790591.html
ist aber teuer

was ist noch gut?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. April 2014)

BeQuiet DPP10 750 reicht wenn du nicht grade Extreme OC machst


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2014)

Mit oc lieber das BQ DP P10 850w


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

aber meinst du, das corsair 800W bringt die womöglich nicht (mal abgesehen von single rail vs multi rail)

wieviel kann eine 290 ziehen?
300W? 
und ein fx 4 moduler kann auch bis 200W,
ist schon alles knapp
dann gibts noch lüfter etc (ich glaub, ich mach mal die festbeleuchtung aus, -> LED lüfter)

ich mein, ich kenn die threads, wo es heißt, dass das reicht, aber die leute haben fast immer haswell oder ivy bridge

ich könnt vermutlich nen partnertausch machen:

xeon mit 290ern
fx mit 770ern, 
dann sollte es vermutlich reichen (mein anderes netzteil ist ein cooler master silent pro m2 720W http://geizhals.de/cooler-master-silent-pro-m2-rs-720-spm2-d3-a736648.html)

aber ich würd gern intel/nvidia und vor allem amd/amd beibehalten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2014)

Ich glaube so wars : 2x8pin = 300w + 75w ausm pcie slot macht Max 375w.....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2014)

Ich würde den Xenon nehmen da der mehr Leistung hat als der olle FX  da werden deine Minimum fps auch steigen


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

also 300W, weil meine haben 6pin und 8pin + board,
aber das sind auch nur spezifikationen, kann theoretisch mehr ziehen, und die kabel/stecker/platinenbauteile dabei beschädigen (tuts aber nur bei tiefkalt oc, oder so)

hab nochmal die  karkand karte mit 64mann gemacht (dx11,kommt für bf3 auch noch mantle? glaub nicht...)
diesmal gings teilweise runter auf 35fps, 
würde ich für cpu bound drop halten (zeitenweise auch über 100fps), 
diesmal @1000/1250, aber wieder absturz nach ner weile (aber nicht so, dass ich neuen boot machen musste)

netzteil wird auch nicht warm, habe eben mal heven 4.0 ne weile laufen lassen, dass aus allen löchern warme luft kam, 
aber nicht beim netzteil, (saugt die luft von unterm pc boden, nicht vom innenraum)
dann wirds auch glaub nicht überlastet


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> also 300W, weil meine haben 6pin und 8pin + board,
> aber das sind auch nur spezifikationen, kann theoretisch mehr ziehen, und die kabel/stecker/platinenbauteile dabei beschädigen (tuts aber nur bei tiefkalt oc, oder so)
> 
> hab nochmal die  karkand karte mit 64mann gemacht (dx11,kommt für bf3 auch noch mantle? glaub nicht...)
> ...



Haste kein Strommessgerat Zuhause ?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mit oc lieber das BQ DP P10 850w



Ich komme mit meinem Setup grade mal auf max. 650 Watt aus der Dose beim 3D Mark, was nur ca 575 Watt real sind  Aber wenn man einen FX stark oc'd hat, sollte das anders aussehen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

Eine 290 + cpu (xeon 1230v3) @fullload sind ca 420 Watt


----------



## Ceon026 (6. April 2014)

Hallo, Ich konnte meine R9 290 nur mit MSI Afterburner Beta 18 undervolten. Nun ist die Version abgelaufen. Gibt es auch eine möglichkeit mit der normalen Version die Spannung freizuschalten?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. April 2014)

Probier mal den Beta 19


----------



## BertB (6. April 2014)

war bei mir auch,
beta 19-> fertig


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. April 2014)

Beta 19 läuft ganz gut.


Aber bei mir läuft das OC mit TriXX stabiler komischer weise


----------



## Deathy93 (7. April 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie es mit Spulenfiepen bei der PCS+ 290 aussieht?

Ich hatte die MSI 290 Gaming, allerdings ist die zu heiß und auch nicht gerade gut übertaktbar gewesen.
Bei 1050/1330 war Schluss. Ab 1060 Core kamen dann Artefakte etc.

Hab nun die PCS+ im Auge


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. April 2014)

Die Spulen der PCS+ wurden mit einem Harz getränkt um Spulenfiepen zu vermeiden.


----------



## BertB (7. April 2014)

also meine neue xfx 290 double dissipation spulenpfeift ein wenig,
hält sich aber echt im rahmen, hört man kaum
habs bisher auch noch nicht oft gehört, scheint nur bei bestimmten lastzuständen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. April 2014)

http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=JEXU06&

Die kannste auch nehmen ....die pcs ist natürlich gut....auch die tri x


----------



## Gummert (7. April 2014)

Pha... die Lightning geht ab... 1300 Core 1600 Memory... lecko mio und das stable unter Luft max 76°c ... mann ich will meinen fullcover haben!!! 
Und das ganze ohne den Powerlimit zu erhöhen. LN2 reicht.


----------



## Euda (7. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Pha... die Lightning geht ab... 1300 Core 1600 Memory... lecko mio und das stable unter Luft max 76°c ... mann ich will meinen fullcover haben!!!
> Und das ganze ohne den Powerlimit zu erhöhen. LN2 reicht.


 
 bei welcher Spannung?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Pha... die Lightning geht ab... 1300 Core 1600 Memory... lecko mio und das stable unter Luft max 76°c ... mann ich will meinen fullcover haben!!!
> Und das ganze ohne den Powerlimit zu erhöhen. LN2 reicht.



Dann zeig im heaven und valley bench Thread was in deiner karte steckt


----------



## JonnyFaust (7. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Pha... die Lightning geht ab... 1300 Core 1600 Memory... lecko mio und das stable unter Luft max 76°c ... mann ich will meinen fullcover haben!!!
> Und das ganze ohne den Powerlimit zu erhöhen. LN2 reicht.


 
1. Wie viel + Spannung eingestellt?
2. Wie viel liegt reell an?
3. Wo bestellt? ^^

Vllt göhn ich die mir auch und die Tri-X ins Zweitsystem xD.


----------



## Deathy93 (7. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mix Computerversand GmbH
> 
> Die kannste auch nehmen ....die pcs ist natürlich gut....auch die tri x


 
Die PCS+ passt schon 

Würde ja gerne die Vapor-X nehmen, aber 490€ bei MF. Die haben doch nicht alle Tassen im Schrank


----------



## Roundy (7. April 2014)

die pcs ist ja auch nicht grad von schlechten eltern 
Gruß


----------



## Deathy93 (7. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> die pcs ist ja auch nicht grad von schlechten eltern
> Gruß


 
Kann ja nur besser als die 4g Gaming sein.

Hätte ich mir mal direkt die PCS+ bestellt -.-


----------



## Roundy (7. April 2014)

tja so ist das manchmal im leben 
haupsache am ende läufts 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Die PCS+ passt schon
> 
> Würde ja gerne die Vapor-X nehmen, aber 490 bei MF. Die haben doch nicht alle Tassen im Schrank



Jo der preis ist heiß 
der wird sich aber bei ~ 390-410€ einpendeln 

die pcs hat auch leichte bios Probleme und zickt bei oc rum....darum eventuell mal die Club versuchen


----------



## xxwollexx (7. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Die PCS+ passt schon
> 
> Würde ja gerne die Vapor-X nehmen, aber 490€ bei MF. Die haben doch nicht alle Tassen im Schrank


 
Link war falsch... :/


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. April 2014)

Die non OC-Variante gibt es doch schon lieferbar unter 400:

http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-...66.html?t=alle&plz=&va=b&vl=de&v=l#filterform


----------



## xxwollexx (7. April 2014)

Ist aber auch die Tri-X und nicht die Vapor-X 

Edit: Sorry jetzt erst den Fehler gesehen... Geizhals hat mir meinen Link als Vapor-X verkauft... -.-

Also gehts noch hoch auf 460€.... 
http://www.f-m-shop.de/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/375907


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. April 2014)

Die Link-Fails gibt es immer wieder


----------



## Roundy (7. April 2014)

und sie regen manchmal einfach böse auf...


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. April 2014)

Kenne ich


----------



## Deathy93 (7. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> die pcs hat auch leichte bios Probleme und zickt bei oc rum...



Echt? Kann das jemand bestätigen? Was meinst mit "zicken"?


----------



## BertB (7. April 2014)

mittlerweile gemerkt: cpu ist die quelle der abstürze
muss glaub den kühler noch mal runter machen,
läuft jedenfalls @ 4,2GHz und 1,4V heißer, als mein fx 8350 @ 4,5GHz und 1,475V (allerdings NB @ 2600 statt 2200, hab ich beim alten fx8350 nie gemacht)
dark rock advanced sollte eigentlich gut sein...

jetzt mit 2 290ern im case machts das jedenfalls nicht besser

hab mal auf cpu default gestellt, keine 50°C

karten liefen im heaven 4 durch mit +88mV +50PL 1150/1401MHz
muss mich jetzt cpu mäßig rantasten, oder ich bau doch alles um richtung partnertausch

-> xeon e3 + 290cf
-> fx 8320 + 770sli

würd mir wohl die cpu limit und temperatursorgen minimieren, 
widerstrebt mir aber, würde gern intel/nvidia und amd/amd beibehalten
die 770er laufen auch auf ner deutlich kleineren auflösung, die können auch kein cpu limit brauchen


----------



## JonnyFaust (7. April 2014)

Hat jemand schon einen Test zur 290X HIS?

4096MB HIS Radeon R9 290X iPower IceQ X2 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Frage mich wie gut die kühlt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. April 2014)

Ist hier drin:

http://www.tomshardware.de/amd-radeon-r9-290-290x-test,testberichte-241458-13.html


----------



## BertB (7. April 2014)

die farbe ist halt arg,
aber na klar nebensache


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Echt? Kann das jemand bestätigen? Was meinst mit "zicken"?



Frag Pseudoephedrin


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> und sie regen manchmal einfach böse auf...



Irgendwie erinnerst du mich an den User Leggacy


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Frag Pseudoephedrin


 
Man verlangt nach mir?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Man verlangt nach mir?



Jooooo


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. April 2014)

Was wird verlangt?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was wird verlangt?



Eine Erläuterung/Bericht zum rumzicken der PCS+


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Eine Erläuterung/Bericht zum rumzicken der PCS+



Genau.....ein paar post über diesem


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (8. April 2014)

Sehe gerade MF hat einen netten Mindstar mit der Asus r9 290x direct cu2. Statt 480€ für 399€.

Was meint ihr: Lieber r9 290 Vapor-x oder r9 290x direct cu2. Wichtig für mich ist das die Karte ihren Takt hält und auch "kühl" bleibt.


----------



## LTB (8. April 2014)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Sehe gerade MF hat einen netten Mindstar mit der Asus r9 290x direct cu2. Statt 480€ für 399€.
> 
> Was meint ihr: Lieber r9 290 Vapor-x oder r9 290x direct cu2. Wichtig für mich ist das die Karte ihren Takt hält und auch "kühl" bleibt.



Für eine 290*X* ein durchaus gutes Angebot.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (8. April 2014)

Kann mich nur dunkel dran erinnern, das die Asus von der Kühlung nicht so besonders ist und das Temp Target von 95° erreicht.

Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand Erfahrungen mit der Karte


----------



## basic123 (8. April 2014)

Hab mir gerade die Asus 290X für 399,- bestellt. Laut Reviews ist der Kühler zwar nicht ganz so gut wie der von Sapphire aber immer noch um Längen besser als das Referenz-Design. Ich denke mit etwas Undervolting und Takt-Spielerei kriegt man die Karte kühl und leise.
*
*


----------



## Deathy93 (8. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was wird verlangt?


 

Wie hoch hast die PCS+ denn takten können? 
Ich denke, mehr als bei der MSI Gaming, die ich hatte, ist auf jeden Fall drin, oder? 


Bin mal gespannt, wann ein Test der Vapor X kommt


----------



## xxwollexx (8. April 2014)

Wo hast du denn die Asus 290x Cu2 für 399€ gekauft!?
Meinst du nicht die 290...? Denn die 290 Cu2 gibts bei MD für 380€
Für 370€ bekommst doch die 290 Tri-X schon bei MD, würde ich immer der Asus vorziehen.

Btw: Die 290x Matrix kostet 620€^^


----------



## Deathy93 (8. April 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die Asus 290x Cu2 für 399€ gekauft!?


 
Im Mindstar 
Scheint wohl schon vergriffen zu sein, weshalb die auch nicht mehr im Mindstar ist.


Asus kommt mir eh nicht ins Haus


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (8. April 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die Asus 290x Cu2 für 399€ gekauft!?
> Meinst du nicht die 290...? Denn die 290 Cu2 gibts bei MD für 380€
> Für 370€ bekommst doch die 290 Tri-X schon bei MD, würde ich immer der Asus vorziehen.
> 
> Btw: Die 290x Matrix kostet 620€^^


 
Die Asus 290x Cu2 war für kurze Zeit bei Mindfactory als Mindstar drin statt 480€ für 399€. Ich habe MF angeschrieben, warte nur auf Rückmeldung ob meine Bestellung funktioniert hat, wegen verrechnung mit offener Gutschrift.


----------



## murkskopf (8. April 2014)

Ich habe mir für 339 € eine TurboDuo von PowerColor bestellt, nachdem ich absolut kein Glück mit meinen R9-280X-Bestellungen hatte... mal sehen ob ich die zum Schweigen kriege


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für 339 € eine TurboDuo von PowerColor bestellt, nachdem ich absolut kein Glück mit meinen R9-280X-Bestellungen hatte... mal sehen ob ich die zum Schweigen kriege



Cool berichte mal wenn du diese hast


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. April 2014)

@pcgh raff 

ist die Sapphire R9 290 VaporX schon bei euch eingetrudelt ? warte aufn Test


----------



## xxwollexx (8. April 2014)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Die Asus 290x Cu2 war für kurze Zeit bei Mindfactory als Mindstar drin statt 480€ für 399€. Ich habe MF angeschrieben, warte nur auf Rückmeldung ob meine Bestellung funktioniert hat, wegen verrechnung mit offener Gutschrift.


 

Joa gut die hätte ich dann wohl auch vorgezogen  BIslang hat nur MD bei mir jeden halbwegs guten Deal immer gestrichen.
"Leider ist die Karte jetzt und in Zukunft nicht mehr lieferbar -> Storno" und am nächsten Werktag war sie wieder für den regulären Preis gelistet...
Aber für ne 290 Vapor-X 460€ verlangen...


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (8. April 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Aber für ne 290 Vapor-X 460€ verlangen...



Deswegen habe ich mir die Asus geholt, weil ich nicht einsehe 460€ für diese Karte zu bezahlen, bzw. die Karte kostet mittlerweile 487€


----------



## Roundy (8. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @pcgh raff
> 
> ist die Sapphire R9 290 VaporX schon bei euch eingetrudelt ? warte aufn Test


 
der würd mich auch mal brennend interessieren 
Gruß


----------



## Deathy93 (8. April 2014)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich mir die Asus geholt, weil ich nicht einsehe 460€ für diese Karte zu bezahlen, bzw. die Karte kostet mittlerweile 487€


 
Und trotzdem wurden bei MF schon über 10 Karten verkauft.

Versteh ich nicht, wie man fast 500 Euro für die Vapor-X zahlen kann.


----------



## Euda (8. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wurden bei MF schon über 10 Karten verkauft.
> 
> Versteh ich nicht, wie man fast 500 Euro für die Vapor-X zahlen kann.


 
Ich habe 560€ für die Referenz gezahlt.


----------



## basic123 (8. April 2014)

Wer kann der kann  Ich dagegen musste schon beide Augen zukneifen um mir die Asus 290X Cu2  für 399€ kaufen zu können. Die erste Graka für die ich über 250€  ausgegeben hab.
Kann mir mal einer hier sagen wie weit sich eine 290X bei 1000MHz undervolten lässt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. April 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Wer kann der kann  Ich dagegen musste schon beide Augen zukneifen um mir die Asus 290X Cu2  für 399€ kaufen zu können. Die erste Graka für die ich über 250€  ausgegeben hab.
> Kann mir mal einer hier sagen wie weit sich eine 290X bei 1000MHz undervolten lässt?



Hängt vom Chip und asicwert ab


----------



## JonnyFaust (8. April 2014)

Bei einem sehr guten Chip wären gute 1V drin. Dummerweise wirkt sich die GPU Spannung auch  auf den Speicher aus. Habe selber das Problem, dass bei knapp 1 V ich Fehler bekomme, die nur durch den Speicher entstehen können.


----------



## basic123 (8. April 2014)

Ok, danke schomal. Kann man dem Problem entgegenkommen, wenn man die Frequenz des Speichers etwas runtersetzt? Aber knapp 1V hört sich schon mal gut an. Werksseitig wird eine Asus 290X mit 1,25V ausgeliefert, was mir etwas zu hoch erscheint.

Welche Software eignet sich eigentlich am besten um die Spannung optimal einzustellen? Hab da nur MSI Afterburner und ASUS GPU Tweak im Kopf.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Wie hoch hast die PCS+ denn takten können?
> Ich denke, mehr als bei der MSI Gaming, die ich hatte, ist auf jeden Fall drin, oder?
> 
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wann ein Test der Vapor X kommt


 
So endlich @home

Nimm bitte den Avatar raus  Der ist zu heftig 

BTT:

Meine erste schaffte bei +200mV +50PT 1200/1700MHz. Die war aber leider ab Werk defekt 
Meine jetzige schafft 1154/1350Mhz -> nicht Übertaktbar. Die will nicht, geht aber eh bald wieder in RMA da die ständig kein Bild sendet
Habe am Samstag eine andere bei meinem Cousin verbaut und er hat ein echtes Sahnestück gegabelt  1230/1800MHz schafft er mit +200mV +50PT. Er hat kein Spulenfiepen (wie ich auch nicht bei beiden Karten) und auch kein Lüfterklackern.

Mit gut taktbaren Karten musst du Glück haben.


----------



## Borstinator (8. April 2014)

So ich hab auch nochmal etwas zur PCS+ zu erzählen.
Ich hab jetzt von Powercolor ein anderes BIOS bekommen. Gestern geflasht, GPUZ gestartet, Hö zeigt immer noch die alte Version an. Nagut, mal Valley gestartet und geguckt was der Takt sagt.... Er eiert immer noch wild vor sich hin, wenn man die Spannung verändert. Neuerdings tut er dies auch in BF @stock, dann kommt die Karte plötzlich nicht mehr über 900 Mhz und nur nen reboot hilft. Gerade nochmal mitm Cat13.12er getestet. Selber Mumpitz.
Das BIOS ist laut dem HEX Editor schon eine andere Version. Keine Ahnung was das bei Powercolor falsch läuft. Werde das jetzt noch weiter im Overclock Forum verfolgen. Powercolor hat da ja gesagt, dass es Probleme mit den ersten Karten gab...

@Pseudo: Hab gerade nochmal dein BIOS getestet, aber vorher den Cat runtergehauen. Dann komm ich nachdem flashen auch in Windows aber wenn ich den Treiber dann wieder installiere is das Bild wieder schwarz 

Echt zum heulen. Da hab ich mal ne Karte mit ner guten Kühlung und gutem ASIC und dann sowas -.-


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. April 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> So ich hab auch nochmal etwas zur PCS+ zu erzählen.
> Ich hab jetzt von Powercolor ein anderes BIOS bekommen. Gestern geflasht, GPUZ gestartet, Hö zeigt immer noch die alte Version an. Nagut, mal Valley gestartet und geguckt was der Takt sagt.... Er eiert immer noch wild vor sich hin, wenn man die Spannung verändert. Neuerdings tut er dies auch in BF @stock, dann kommt die Karte plötzlich nicht mehr über 900 Mhz und nur nen reboot hilft. Gerade nochmal mitm Cat13.12er getestet. Selber Mumpitz.
> Das BIOS ist laut dem HEX Editor schon eine andere Version. Keine Ahnung was das bei Powercolor falsch läuft. Werde das jetzt noch weiter im Overclock Forum verfolgen. Powercolor hat da ja gesagt, dass es Probleme mit den ersten Karten gab...
> 
> ...




Alles für die Katz' 

Ich mach mir diese Woche meine 6970 schick, falls die noch gehen sollte und dann geht die PCS+ in RMA


----------



## Borstinator (8. April 2014)

Hab sogar nochmal den Trick von Duvar versucht...http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html

Bringt auch nix, bzw hält sie dann aufm Desktop den Takt aber bei Auslastung kackt sie ab


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. April 2014)

Und darum wirds bei mir keine pcs....leider gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Deathy93 (8. April 2014)

@Borsti
Meine MSI 4G Gaming hatte das Problem, dass sie im Idle nicht mehr runtergetaktet hat. Sie lief dauerhaft bei maximalen Takt. 
Dementsprechend warm (50-70 Grad IDLE!) war sie und natürlich auch laut.


@Pseudo
Haha, mein Avatar ist doch nice! xD

B2T:
Na, immer hin, ich hatte max 1100/1360 bei meiner MSI. Voltage war +100mv und +50 pt.  Höher konnte ich nicht gehen, denn die Karte ist wird schon bei der Standardspannung bis zu 86 Grad warm. Mit 100 mV extra, warste ganz schnell bei 90 Grad 

Wie sieht bei dir mit den Temps aus? Wie warm wurden/werden die Spawas und Karte bei max. Belastung?


----------



## X6Sixcore (8. April 2014)

Ich warte jetzt auf einen Schnapper bei der 290 Tri-X OC Vapor-X.
Wenn der Linkfail bei Geizhals/Jakob nicht wäre, der Preis wäre angemessen.

Scheint mir die rundeste Karte der 290er zur Zeit zu sein.

Aber fast 500 Öcken für ne 290, nur weil sie Leiser als ne normale Tri-X OC ist? Nee.

Müsste ich mir ne 290X aussuchen und Geld würde keine Rolex spielen, würde es wohl ne Lightning werden.


----------



## xxwollexx (8. April 2014)

Wer will ins kalte Wasser springen und die "Vapor-X Grafikkarten" ausprobiere ?
ITmedia24 - Sapphire VAPOR-X - Grafikkarten - 4 GB GDDR5...

Titel Vapor-X ; Bild Tri-X
Grafikkarten - 4 GB GDDR5 - 2 x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort - Einzelhandel - Plexcom der Online Shop für RAID Systeme, Festplatten Controller von 3Ware / Areca, Datensicherung - NAS von Thecus / Qnap und vieles mehr.

Lediglich ComputerUnivers bekommt es hin das Titel und Bild vollständig sind und passen...
http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90547278/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-vapor-x-edition.asp  aber dennoch 440€ einfach zuviel...


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

So, its done! Meine Powercolor R9 290 OC (oder besser 290x  dank Bios Mod) wurde mit Hilfe eines Peter II, 2x NF-F12 Lüftern und der Grundplatte vom Original Kühler zum Schweigen gebracht nur noch die Luft Geräusche sind zu hören. Und selbst das eigentlich schon leise Fiepen ist nochmals leiser geworden ist jetzt nur noch ein kaum wahrnehmbares Zirpen. Einzig was mich derzeit noch stört ist Sind die VRM Temperaturen da stimmt was nicht die gehen nach einigen Heaven Loops auf 94°C ich hätte doch ein paar neue Wärmeleitpäds bestellen sollen anstatt die alten nochmal zu verwenden  naja die kommen dann nächsten Monat. So lange muss ich eben die Lüfter etwas schneller laufen lassen stört aber nicht da selbst unter diesen Umständen die Karte viel leiser ist als Vorher.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. April 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> So, its done! Meine Powercolor R9 290 OC (oder besser 290x  dank Bios Mod) wurde mit Hilfe eines Peter II, 2x NF-F12 Lüftern und der Grundplatte vom Original Kühler zum Schweigen gebracht nur noch die Luft Geräusche sind zu hören. Und selbst das eigentlich schon leise Fiepen ist nochmals leiser geworden ist jetzt nur noch ein kaum wahrnehmbares Zirpen. Einzig was mich derzeit noch stört ist Sind die VRM Temperaturen da stimmt was nicht die gehen nach einigen Heaven Loops auf 94°C ich hätte doch ein paar neue Wärmeleitpäds bestellen sollen anstatt die alten nochmal zu verwenden  naja die kommen dann nächsten Monat. So lange muss ich eben die Lüfter etwas schneller laufen lassen stört aber nicht da selbst unter diesen Umständen die Karte viel leiser ist als Vorher.



Und die gpu temp? bei welcher Spannung und taktraten ?


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und die gpu temp? bei welcher Spannung und taktraten ?



Die werte hier sind nach 3 oder 4x Heaven 4.0 im loop entstanden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. April 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Die werte hier sind nach 3 oder 4x Heaven 4.0 im loop entstanden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Werte sind aber nicht gerade die Besten


----------



## beren2707 (9. April 2014)

88°C GPU und ~95°C VRMs?  Wie langsam laufen denn da die Lüfter?


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

leider mit 58% ich sag ja da stimmt was nicht  muss mir das am demnächst noch mal näher anschauen


----------



## beren2707 (9. April 2014)

Kann es sein, dass der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt? Denn 88°C GPU-Temperatur sind beim Peter 2 mMn ~20°C mehr als man erwarten sollte. Die VRM-Temperaturen wären noch realistisch, auch wenn ich wegen der Grundplatte bessere Werte vermutet hätte.

Edit: Mal zum Vergleich: PCGH hat für den Peter 1 mit 2xSilent Wings II bei 1.000 U/Min. 52°C GPU und 88°C VRMs (mit den Klebekühlerchen) gemessen.


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

der Peter 2 hatte zur Befestigung 2 verschieden lange Stifte die in ihm rein-gedreht werden und dann hinter der Karte mit der Backplate verschraubt werden laut Anleitung sollte man die kurzen nehmen habe ich auch gemacht allerdings bekommt man dann die Peter 2 backplate nicht verschraubt die ist zu dick daher habe ich die originale ebenfalls benutzt die etwas dünner ist. Der Peter wackelt zwar ein wenig (ich kann ihn weil die stifte so dünn sind 1-2 mm innerhalb der Bohrungen vom PCB drehen sitzt aber meiner Meinung nach richtig mir ist bei der erst Montage nix aufgefallen).

Edit: 58% müssten bei den Lüftern ca. 850-900 RPM sein


----------



## basic123 (9. April 2014)

Hab jetzt die ASUS 290X DirectCu II OC bekommen. ASiC ist 74%. Hab versucht sie zu undervolten, aber es scheitert bei 0,90V am 2D-Modus. Also ist bei -56mV schon Schluss. Unter Last liegen 1.13V an. Weiß jetzt gar nicht ob das gut oder schlecht ist.


----------



## Deathy93 (9. April 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die ASUS 290X DirectCu II OC bekommen. ASiC ist 74%. Hab versucht sie zu undervolten, aber es scheitert bei 0,90V am 2D-Modus. Also ist bei -56mV schon Schluss. Unter Last liegen 1.13V an. Weiß jetzt gar nicht ob das gut oder schlecht ist.


 
72 Grad max Temp? Wie sieht es mit den Spawa-Temps aus?

Wtf? Im Idle 63 Grad? xD


----------



## basic123 (9. April 2014)

Hab die Screenshots direkt nacheinander geschossen. Die Karte ist zum Glück nicht bei 63 Grad im Idle. Voll-Last lag nur ca. 30 Min. an. Dafür sind 72°C bei 20% Lüfter recht ordentlich.


----------



## murkskopf (9. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Cool berichte mal wenn du diese hast


 
Ok. Ist heute Vormittag angekommen, daraufhin ausgepackt und eingebaut worden. 
Ich habe momentan gemischte Gefühle. Zu allerst sie die Karte schon ziemlich schick aus, besonders die Abdeckung des Kühlers hat mich positiv überrascht. Diese ist aus Metal gefertigt (was ich persönlich nicht gewöhnt bin) und die farbigen Elemente wirken in Echt deutlich dezenter als auf den diversen Produktbildern im Netz . Nicht so toll sind aber die Aufkleber mit dem PowerColor-Logo auf den Lüftern, da diese vielleicht etwas zu groß sind, auf jeden Fall wurden die schlampig aufgeklebt. Die Backplate ist komplett in Schwarz gehalten, ich finde da die Backplates der Club3D R9 280X oder der PowerColor R9 290X PCS+ ansprechender; ist aber Geschmackssache.

Laut Verpackung ist der TurboDuo-Kühler im Falle der R9 290 um 11% leiser und um 13% kühler. Dem muss ich bei meinen Tests widersprechen, da ich bisher nicht auf derart hohe Temperaturen gekommen bin, vielleicht wegen meines derzeit offenen Gehäuses und der geringen Testdauer (verschiedene Benchmark sowie einige ziemlich kurze Spieletests). Was mir aber deutlich aufgefallen ist, ist ein deutlicher Temperaturanstieg im Gehäuse (von normalerweise 21 - 23° und max. 25° bei Last zeigt mein Temperaturtaster über meinem Mainboard schon 28° bei Last an). Im Idle kommt die Karte auf 37 - 40°, bei Last derzeit auf max. 71° (im offenen Gehäuse mit 4 Lüftern).
Die Lautstärkeangabe hingegen scheint ziemlich akkurat zu sein, das Teil wird bei automatischer Lüftersteuerung sehr laut, sowohl im Idle als auch bei Last. Dagegen muss ich auf jeden Fall was unternehmen. Hinzu kommt ein ziemlich unschönes Spulenfiepen, was Gott sei Dank nicht mehr so arg ist wie bei meinen R9-280X-Karten. Bei diesen trat es bei jedem Spiel und sogar bei der Windows-Oberfläche auf (sobald man Fenster verschob), bei der R9 290 TurboDuo nur bei zwei Benchmarks. Da ich aber nur 4 Spiele getestet habe, werde ich genau beobachten was es damit auf sich hat.

______________________

Könnte mir (als DAU) jemand bitte erklären wie ich die Karte richtig undervolte. Ich habe drei verschiedene Overclocking-Tools getestet (inklusive PowerTune von PowerColor), aber keines hat mir ermöglicht die Spannung zu reduzieren. Auch beim AfterBurner nach freischalten der Spannungsregulierung innerhalb der Optionen blieb die Anzeige ausgegraut. 
PCGH hat es doch mit der baugleichen VTX3D R9 290 X-Edition auch geschafft...


----------



## Schmenki (9. April 2014)

1,13V mit den -56mV?
Das würde ich sagen ist kein so guter Wert. 
Meine Karte hat mit +100mV bei Last 1,18V anliegen.


----------



## basic123 (9. April 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> 1,13V mit den -56mV?
> Das würde ich sagen ist kein so guter Wert.
> Meine Karte hat mit +100mV bei Last 1,18V anliegen.


 Hmm, hätt ich mir fast gedacht. Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass ASUS von Werk aus mehr Spannung gibt. Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit die 2D-Spannung beizubehalten und nur die 3D-Spannung weiter abzusenken?


----------



## Deathy93 (9. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt ein ziemlich unschönes Spulenfiepen, was Gott sei Dank nicht mehr so arg ist wie bei meinen R9-280X-Karten.


 

Bei der 280x TurboDuo ist es ja "bekannt" mit dem Spulenfiepen. 
Ich hatte schon die böse Vermutung, dass es bei der 290 TurboDuo nicht anders sein wird.


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

So habe den Kühler nochmals Montiert war zwar beim ersten mal alles richtig und nun ist es wieder alles richtig ein Montagefehler ist absolut unmöglich habe extra nochmals sorgfältig drauf geachtet. Im offenen Gehäuse habe ich mal den Peter während des Heaven Benches angefasst und er wird richtig heiß also ist wärme Übertragung gegeben damit könnte es eigentlich nur an den Noctua Lüftern liegen das die evtl. mit dem Peter2 nicht so gut harmonieren.

Edit: den Haven noch mal im loop laufen lassen mit Fixierter Lüfterdrehzahl bei 70% was ca. 1050 RPM entspricht Temps. pendeln sich bei 76° bei der GPU und ca. 82° beim VRM1 ein.


----------



## Schmenki (9. April 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Hmm, hätt ich mir fast gedacht. Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass ASUS von Werk aus mehr Spannung gibt. Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit die 2D-Spannung beizubehalten und nur die 3D-Spannung weiter abzusenken?


 
Nein das liegt eher an dem VDrop von deiner Karte in zusammenspiel mit dem niedrigen Asic-Wert.
Im Afterburner oder ASUS GPU Tweak kann man 2d und 3d Profile einrichten und dann switchen.
2d und 3d Spannung kann man so aber nicht unabhängig von einander ändern.



Rizoma schrieb:


> So habe den Kühler nochmals Montiert war zwar beim ersten mal alles richtig und nun ist es wieder alles richtig ein Montagefehler ist absolut unmöglich habe extra nochmals sorgfältig drauf geachtet. Im offenen Gehäuse habe ich mal den Peter während des Heaven Benches angefasst und er wird richtig heiß also ist wärme Übertragung gegeben damit könnte es eigentlich nur an den Noctua Lüftern liegen das die evtl. mit dem Peter2 nicht so gut harmonieren.
> 
> Edit: den Haven noch mal im loop laufen lassen mit Fixierter Lüfterdrehzahl bei 70% was ca. 1050 RPM entspricht Temps. pendeln sich bei 76° bei der GPU und ca. 82° beim VRM1 ein.


 
Bei welcher Spannung?
Das nenne ich aber eher nicht so ein erfreuliches Ergebnis.
Ich habe den Arctic und der bleibt wesentlich Kühler.


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

eingestellt im AB ist +/-0 anliegen laut GPU-Z  1.219V


----------



## Schmenki (9. April 2014)

Boah das ist ja ein schlechter Wert...
Was für ne Asic hat deine Karte? 6x%?
Da ist es normal das die Temp so hoch geht...


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

ASIC ist 72,6


----------



## LTB (9. April 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> eingestellt im AB ist +/-0 anliegen laut GPU-Z  1.219V


 
Ui...die Spannung ist hoch. Das sollte die Temp. erklären.

Mal Undervolten probiert?


----------



## Schmenki (9. April 2014)

Hm ok.
Aber das ist echt heftig die hohe Spannung.
Geht die damit wenigstens auf 1150MHz?

76° liegt ja noch voll im Rahmen und ich muss dir halt leider sagen, dass dein Chip nicht der beste ist.
Aber die Temps sind bei der Spannung als eher "normal" einzustufen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. April 2014)

Ich mache mir da eher Sorgen um den Spannungswandler und die Bauteile drum rum.


----------



## LTB (9. April 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> 76° liegt ja noch voll im Rahmen und ich muss dir halt leider sagen, dass dein Chip nicht der beste ist.



Woran machst du denn jetzt bitte fest das der Chip nicht gut sein soll? 
Die Spannung ist ja erstmal im BIOS hinterlegt. Und der ASIC sagt null komma nix über die Chipgüte (Taktbarkeit) aus!

Die Temps kommen von der Spannung. Und damit sind die Temps voll i.O. auch die der Wandler, die schuften ja ziemlich


----------



## Borstinator (9. April 2014)

Weiß wer was für ne Party meine 12v line da feiert (Bild 3)? Wie man sieht is Ende, sobald man das Powertarget oder die Voltage anrührt. Hatte die Karte auch schon im Rechner vom Kollegen, da hat sie den Takt auch nicht gehalten. Also am Netzteil kanns nicht liegen.
Es gibt jetzt wohl nen BiosMod, was die Timings vom RAM verändert. Das soll bei Elpdia wohl helfen und etwas mehr Leistung bringen. Could memory-timing tweaked BIOSes help game performance?


----------



## Schmenki (9. April 2014)

Da hast du natürlich Recht, dass dies nichts über die Güte des Chips aussagt. Kann ja trotzdem sein, dass er damit auf 1150MHz kommt oder höher.

Bei fast allen Karten ist im Bios die gleiche Spannung hinterlegt. Der Asic-Wert entscheidet hier über den VDrop.
Aber wie gesagt über das OC verhalten sagt das wiederrum nicht immer was aus.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (9. April 2014)

Mindfactory ist echt ein geiler Laden: eben hat die Sapphire r9 290 Vapor-x noch 440€ gekostet, jetzt kostet die Karte 534€.

Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie die ihre Preise gestalten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. April 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Weiß wer was für ne Party meine 12v line da feiert (Bild 3)? Wie man sieht is Ende, sobald man das Powertarget oder die Voltage anrührt. Hatte die Karte auch schon im Rechner vom Kollegen, da hat sie den Takt auch nicht gehalten. Also am Netzteil kanns nicht liegen.
> Es gibt jetzt wohl nen BiosMod, was die Timings vom RAM verändert. Das soll bei Elpdia wohl helfen und etwas mehr Leistung bringen. Could memory-timing tweaked BIOSes help game performance?


 
Was hast du für ein Netzteil? Scheint wohl nicht mehr richtig zu wollen oder ist Überfordert und die Schiene kackt ab 



> Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie die ihre Preise gestalten.


Das geht automatisch.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (9. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das geht automatisch.



Automatisch immer der teuerste Händler zu sein


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. April 2014)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Automatisch immer der teuerste Händler zu sein


 
 MF drückt meist überall die Preise runter...

Aber scheint wohl reges Interesse an der Karte zu bestehen under der Preis geht deshalb hoch...

BTW Noch eine Karte da. Also schnell zugreifen


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

Leider gibt es bei mir ohne Spannungserhöhung schon bei 1100MHz leichte Artefakte 

Im übrigen die 1.219 waren ohne last wenn die Karte belastet wird hat sie 1.148V anliegen


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (9. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> MF drückt meist überall die Preise runter...
> 
> Aber scheint wohl reges Interesse an der Karte zu bestehen under der Preis geht deshalb hoch...
> 
> BTW Noch eine Karte da. Also schnell zugreifen



Das merkt man auch scön bei der Sapphire r9 290x tri-x circa 100€ teurer als die Windforce


----------



## Euda (9. April 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Leider gibt es bei mir ohne Spannungserhöhung schon bei 1100MHz leichte Artefakte
> 
> Im übrigen die 1.219 waren ohne last wenn die Karte belastet wird hat sie 1.148V anliegen


 
Vergleichbar mit meinem Chip :/

Mit +100mV ist bei 1140 MHz Ende, nehme ich an?


----------



## Schmenki (9. April 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Leider gibt es bei mir ohne Spannungserhöhung schon bei 1100MHz leichte Artefakte
> 
> Im übrigen die 1.219 waren ohne last wenn die Karte belastet wird hat sie 1.148V anliegen


 
Ok das sind schon wieder realistischere Spannungen 
Aber dann wäre die Temp von 72° zu hoch meiner Meinung nach.
Ich komme mit 1,18V und 1100MHz auf ca.60-65° bei 30-80% Lüfter von den Arctic Lüftern.
65° ist eingentlich max, da dort Speedfan auf 80% geht. VRM1 sind dann bei ca. 75~°


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. April 2014)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Das merkt man auch scön bei der Sapphire r9 290x tri-x circa 100€ teurer als die Windforce


 
So ein hoher Preisunterschied ist da nicht vorhanden


----------



## basic123 (9. April 2014)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Das merkt man auch scön bei der Sapphire r9 290x tri-x circa 100€ teurer als die Windforce


 So schlecht ist mindfactory nicht. Im Gegenteil. Meistens wird die Hardware dort am günstigsten angeboten. Auch ohne Mindstar.


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ok das sind schon wieder realistischere Spannungen
> Aber dann wäre die Temp von 72° zu hoch meiner Meinung nach.
> Ich komme mit 1,18V und 1100MHz auf ca.60-65° bei 30-80% Lüfter von den Arctic Lüftern.
> 65° ist eingentlich max, da dort Speedfan auf 80% geht. VRM1 sind dann bei ca. 75~°



Ich muss für die 1100MHz im AB +25 einstellen und dann hält der Peter die 1100 mit 80% ohne Artefakte bei 82° der ACX war leider keine Alternative für mich da zwischen der Backplateverschraubung vom Peter und meinen CPU kühler 0mm Platz ist für den ACX IV hätte nen kleinerer CPU kühler oder ein Mainboard wo der Grakasteckplatz nicht der erste Slot ist her gemusst.


----------



## Schmenki (9. April 2014)

Die Temperatur ist da wirklich zu hoch.
Aber eventuell liegt es auch an der Gehäuseinnentemperatur?!
Bzw. an deinem Gehäuse selber?!
Kannst du mal ein Foto machen?


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

hier ist eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. April 2014)

Sieht ziemlich eng aus.....eventuell entsteht ein hitzestau


----------



## xxwollexx (9. April 2014)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Mindfactory ist echt ein geiler Laden: eben hat die Sapphire r9 290 Vapor-x noch 440€ gekostet, jetzt kostet die Karte 534€.
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie die ihre Preise gestalten.


 
Und wir hätten wetten können, dass du nen Storno bei 440€ bekommen hättest... Selbiges ist mir damals bei der GHZ Edition 4x passiert.. Guter Preis -> Storno -> Nächster Tag Artikel viel höher wieder verfügbar.
Leider sind Preise und Käufe erst bindend, wenn sie der Verkäufer annimt.


----------



## Deathy93 (9. April 2014)

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme morgen meine Gutschrift von MF, damit ich die PCS+ bestellen kann -.-


Edit:
Gerade eben die E-Mail bekommen, dass mir das Geld gutgeschrieben worden ist 

Heute Nacht bestell ich mir dann ne 290 PCS+ 



btw. wann kommt denn endlich mal ein Test der 290 Vapor-X?


----------



## Euda (9. April 2014)

Wie viel Spannung liegt bei euch real an, wenn ihr einen +100mV-Offset setzt?


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Wie viel Spannung liegt bei euch real an, wenn ihr einen +100mV-Offset setzt?



1.313v im Idle und 1.230 unter last


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. April 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Leider sind Preise und Käufe erst bindend, wenn sie der Verkäufer annimt.


 Erst mit Versand der Ware tritt ein Kaufvertrag in Kraft 


Deathy93 schrieb:


> Heute Nacht bestell ich mir dann ne 290 PCS+
> 
> 
> 
> btw. wann kommt denn endlich mal ein Test der 290 Vapor-X?


 Sehr gut 
Das kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Callboy (9. April 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Wie viel Spannung liegt bei euch real an, wenn ihr einen +100mV-Offset setzt?


 
Wie setze ich so einen ?

BTW: Wie heisst das Programm nochmal wo man seinen Chip auslesen kann (mit diesen prozentualen Wert) um eine Art Qualität über diesen schlussfolgern zu können ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. April 2014)

GPU-Z


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. April 2014)

Gpuz


----------



## Euda (9. April 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> 1.313v im Idle und 1.230 unter last


 
Wenn dein Chip in Ordnung geht, scheint meine 290X also einen recht hohen VDrop zu haben, trotz geringen OC-Potenzials - komme nicht über 1.180v unter Volllast (+100mV im AB, max.-Clock liegt an, ja), Spitzen sind bei circa 1.21


----------



## Callboy (9. April 2014)

WO genau unter GPU-Z, ich hatte es (ein "paar" Seiten) zuvor gelesen. Leider finde ich den Menüpunkt nicht.


----------



## murkskopf (9. April 2014)

Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste oben auf die Menüleiste (die Standard-Windowsleiste wo das Fenster auch geschlossen wird). Da findest du den entsprechenden Menüpunkt.

Edit: "Read ASIC quality..."


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Wenn dein Chip in Ordnung geht, scheint meine 290X also einen recht hohen VDrop zu haben, trotz geringen OC-Potenzials - komme nicht über 1.180v unter Volllast (+100mV im AB, max.-Clock liegt an, ja), Spitzen sind bei circa 1.21



Naja hatte jetzt kein OC gemacht Karte lief mit 1GHz wenn ich sie noch OC´ed hätte wäre der Vdroop bestimmt bei mir noch etwas Größer

Edit: ok oc ändert da nix mehr


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. April 2014)

Wer testet die HIS ?


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

Mich wundert es das meine Karte trotz Powertune +50, +100mV Vcore und angenehmen Temperaturen von weit unter 94° den Takt von 1100 im Heaven nicht halten kann die fällt recht häufig unter 1000MHz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. April 2014)

Warum haben die wohl diese Schei..... Boostzeug erfunden ?! Nvidia ist Schuld  und Amd macht diesen Mist nach....früher war es so schön ....takt eingeben und Spannung anpassen...fertig ..... so wie auch noch meine gute alte Asus DCII Top 7950.....Wunschtakt eingeben .....und geschaut welche Spannung man dafür braucht...fertisch 
24/7 hatte ich 1100/1500@1,09v ( real) eingestellt 1,15v.......das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## JaniZz (9. April 2014)

Meine PowerColor R9 290 unter Wasser läuft 24/7 
+100 Vcore 
+50 powerlimit
1180 mhz GPU
1250 ram 

Spannungsspitzen bis zu 1,31 V aber im schnitt mit ~1,25 V

ASIC 75%

Mit welchem Tool kann ich mehr Vcore drauf geben ? 
Will da noch was rauskitzeln und stable 1210 mhz haben


----------



## Rizoma (9. April 2014)

Mehr als die +100 sind sinnlos was deine Karte jetzt nicht schafft schafft sie auch mit 50MHz mehr nicht


----------



## JaniZz (9. April 2014)

Sie läuft auch mit dieser Vcore auf 1200 mhz nur leider tauchen in manchen Games artefakte auf.
Vllt sind die ja mit +120  weg.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warum haben die wohl diese Schei..... Boostzeug erfunden ?! Nvidia ist Schuld  und Amd macht diesen Mist nach....früher war es so schön ....takt eingeben und Spannung anpassen...fertig ..... so wie auch noch meine gute alte Asus DCII Top 7950.....Wunschtakt eingeben .....und geschaut welche Spannung man dafür braucht...fertisch
> 24/7 hatte ich 1100/1500@1,09v ( real) eingestellt 1,15v.......das waren noch Zeiten



Ich habe 1,125Volt, Powercolor FTW ,  ist ne Boost, aber eine der Geilen von Getgoods. Meine Erste Grafikkarte, die 560ti läuft jetzt bei meiner Schwester mit 90°, aber ist eine EVGA, die läuft und säuft^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. April 2014)

Meine 560ti die ich vor der 7950hatte lief 24/7 mit ihrer idle Spannung von 0,950 auf 980mhz


----------



## Callboy (9. April 2014)

Gibt eigentlich bekannte Nachteile, wenn ich den Takt festsetze ?

Wärme ?
Stromverbrauch ? <- oder ist der Unterschied nur minimal ?


----------



## Schmenki (10. April 2014)

Bei +100mV läuft meine im IDLE (300/125MHz) bei 1,055V Spannung.
Unter Last liegen dann 1,156V an.

@Callboy: Der Stormverbrauch ist natürlich wesentlich höher wenn die Karte nicht runter taktet und die Lebensdauer wird bestimmt auch nicht gerade erhöht


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. April 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin neu hier registriert. Lese aber schon seit einer ganzen Weile eure Kommentare.
Ich habe seit einer Woche eine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+. Ich habe diese gegen eine Powercolor 7970 PCS+ VortexII tauschen müssen, die Probleme mit dem Speicher hatte.

Mit meiner R9 290 PCS+ hab ich auf einer Seite viel Glück, indem ich eine ASIC-Qualität von 82,1 habe und auf der anderen Seite, kann ich die Karte leider nach ersten Checks nicht zu einer R9 290*X* flashen. Was aber auch nicht so schlimm ist, da der Leistungsunterschied ja eh nicht sooo hoch ist.

Meine Frage, womit kann ich mit der Karte an OC-Potenzial rechnen? Die Karte hat eine VDDC von 1,070V unter Furemark. Sollte also Luft nach oben haben. Allerdings steigt unter Furemark die Temp auch bis auf 81°C.


----------



## beren2707 (10. April 2014)

Zunächst einmal: Willkommen im Forum! 
Hast eine gute Karte erwischt, Glückwunsch.  Von Furmark würde ich die Finger lassen, der ist nur zur Ermittlung der maximalen Hitze und zum Grillen der VRMs geeignet. Wenn du übertakten willst, dann nutze Benchmarks wie Unigine Valley oder Heaven und steigere dich Schritt für Schritt beim Takt; in Games sollte man anschließend die Stabilität prüfen (BF3 oder BF4, Tomb Raider 2013 etc. eignen sich dafür recht gut, besonders mit SSAA). 
Ingame oder in Benchmarks sollte die Karte deutlich kühler als im Furmark bleiben, ich würde mit ca. 15°C Grad aufwärts rechnen.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. April 2014)

Unter BF4 habe ich laut GPUz max. 71-73°C bei der Temperatur stehen. Das hat mich etwas verwirrt, da viele hier im Forum als auch anderswo von ca.65°C bei der R9 290 PCS+ sprechen. Und so wie Du (beren2707) sagst, würde das auch zutreffen.
An der Durchlüftung meines Towers wird es wohl kaum liegen. Ich habe vorn einen 120mm Lüfter, seitlich 80mm, hinten 120mm in höhe der CPU und 3x 120mm oben für die WaKü der CPU. Somit kommt es auch nicht zum Hitzestau durch CPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe aus dem Grund kurz entschlossen am WE den Kühler runter genommen und Schreckliches fest gestellt. Mit Dosierung hat das bei PowerColor leider nix zu tun. Ich nenn es gern Radiergummi, was da drauf gekleistert ist. Habe die WLP gegen 0815 WLP getauscht und musste wiederum etwas komisches feststellen. Scheinbar nutz PowerColor die Stärke der dick aufgetragenen WLP um genügend Anpressdruck zwischen GPU und Kühler zu errreichen. Die vier kleinen Federn schaffen es nicht den Kühler samt 3 Lüftern ordnungsgemäß zu sichern. Habe dann 2 kleine Unterlegscheiben aus Kunststoff unter jede Feder geklemmt und siehe da der Anpressdruck ist gewährleistet. Nun warte ich auf meine Coollaboratory Liquid Metal Wärmeableitungs-Pads um das Ergebnis noch zu optimieren.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. April 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Mich wundert es das meine Karte trotz Powertune +50, +100mV Vcore und angenehmen Temperaturen von weit unter 94° den Takt von 1100 im Heaven nicht halten kann die fällt recht häufig unter 1000MHz



Hast sicher den 14.X Treiber. Für OC nimmt man den 13.12.

Der Effekt tritt (bei mir) über +60 mV auf. Als würde Powertune nicht funktionieren.


----------



## X6Sixcore (10. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> ...Ich nenn es gern Radiergummi, was da drauf gekleistert ist. Habe die WLP gegen 0815 WLP getauscht und musste wiederum etwas komisches feststellen. Scheinbar nutz PowerColor die Stärke der dick aufgetragenen WLP um genügend Anpressdruck zwischen GPU und Kühler zu errreichen. Die vier kleinen Federn schaffen es nicht den Kühler samt 3 Lüftern ordnungsgemäß zu sichern. Habe dann 2 kleine Unterlegscheiben aus Kunststoff unter jede Feder geklemmt und siehe da der Anpressdruck ist gewährleistet...



Bist Du Dir 100%ig sicher, dass das Wärmeleitpaste war oder hätte es nicht doch ein Wärmeleitpad sein können?

Die Pads gibt's in verschiedenen Stärken.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. April 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir 100%ig sicher, dass das Wärmeleitpaste war oder hätte es nicht doch ein Wärmeleitpad sein können?
> 
> Die Pads gibt's in verschiedenen Stärken.


 
War definitiv Paste! Guggst Du...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## murkskopf (10. April 2014)

Ab welchem ASIC darf man denn von einer guten Karte sprechen?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Ab welchem ASIC darf man denn von einer guten Karte sprechen?



Kann man nicht sagen. Es gibt Karten mit niedriger ASIC-Qualität, die takten besser als Karten mit hoher ASIC-Qualität.
Meines Wissens nach (beschmeißt mich mit Lehm, wenn ich Mist erzähle) haben Chips mit hoher ASIC-Qualität eine niedrigere VDDC und somit theoretisch mehr Spielraum nach oben zum OCen. Ob der Chip das aber auch mitmacht,steht auf einem anderen Papier. Die niedriger Spannung kommt dadurch zu Stande, das die Chips mit höherem ASIC niedrigere Leckstöme haben. Und daher mit weniger Spannung auskommen.


----------



## Schmenki (10. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Ab welchem ASIC darf man denn von einer guten Karte sprechen?


 
Asic sagt ja wiederrum nichts über das OC Potential aber über den VDrop.
Das heißt auf einer Karte mit höherer Asic kann man vergleichsweise auch mehr mVolt drauf machen bis man da das Limit erreicht.
Ich würde sagen >80% Asic = sehr gute Karte
>85% Ausnahme-Karte
75-80% = normale
<75% = eher nicht so gut 

lg


----------



## murkskopf (10. April 2014)

Ok, danke. Ich wollte das nur Wissen, da meine einen ASIC von "nur" 80,4%. Btw, wie weit kommt man idR. mit Undervolten? Wenn ich weiter als -70 mv gehe gibt es bei mir Bildfehler im 2D-Betrieb. Ist das ein durchschnittlicher oder ein schlechter Wert?


----------



## basic123 (10. April 2014)

-70mv ist schon ein Ordentlicher Wert, da geht bestimmt noch mehr. Hab nur eine ASIC von 74,0% und komme bis -56mv. Wobei bei meinem 2D-Profil auch -100mv gehen


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. April 2014)

Rein aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, das Bei Karten mit hoher ASIC-Qualiät weniger Spielraum zum Untervolten ist, als bei niedriger ASIC-Qualität, da bei niedriger ASIC-Qualität von haus aus mehr Spannung anliegt. Meine Karte mit einer ASIC-Quali von 82,1 kommt im IDLE mit 0,984V aus und unter Last liegen 1,070V an. Das ist nen ziemlich guter Wert von haus aus. Wenn ich da -100mV gehen wöllte, dann wäre das weniger als im IDLE. Und das glaube ich funzt nicht.
Wenn man aber theoretisch unter Last, 1,250V anliegen hat, dann kann ich mir eher vorstellen, dass es ein Chip verkraftet, wenn man ihn nur mit 1,150V füttert. Soviel zu meiner Theorie  Was sagt die Praxis???


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. April 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> -70mv ist schon ein Ordentlicher Wert, da geht bestimmt noch mehr. Hab nur eine ASIC von 74,0% und komme bis -56mv. Wobei bei meinem 2D-Profil auch -100mv gehen



Wie viel - ist nicht vergleichbar. Z.b. kann ich im 3D niedriger gehen als im 2D. Habe nen empfindlichen Vram erwischt (Hynx).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich bin neu hier registriert. Lese aber schon seit einer ganzen Weile eure Kommentare.
> Ich habe seit einer Woche eine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+. Ich habe diese gegen eine Powercolor 7970 PCS+ VortexII tauschen müssen, die Probleme mit dem Speicher hatte.
> ...


Willkommen 


Die Temperaturen sind aber arg hoch. Habe mit meiner PCS+ max 75°C und mehr VDCC anliegen.


----------



## xxwollexx (10. April 2014)

HIS Radeon R9 290X iPower IceQ X2 ist bei MD derzeit so teuer wie die Vapor-X 290 xD Beide wurden jetzt rausgebracht... Also irgendwas läuft doch da bei Sapphiere falsch...
Mal eben 100€ günstiger als die Tri-X 290x


----------



## murkskopf (10. April 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> -70mv ist schon ein Ordentlicher Wert, da geht bestimmt noch mehr. Hab nur eine ASIC von 74,0% und komme bis -56mv. Wobei bei meinem 2D-Profil auch -100mv gehen


 
Im 3D-Betrieb habe ich bis -80 mV ohne Fehler getestet (mit Valley), aber bei mehr als -70 mV habe ich schon beim normalen Browsen einige Bildfehler. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit für 2D und 3D-Betrieb unterschiedliche Werte festzulegen, ohne manuell das Profil ändern zu müssen?



GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Rein aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, das Bei Karten mit hoher ASIC-Qualiät weniger Spielraum zum Untervolten ist, als bei niedriger ASIC-Qualität, da bei niedriger ASIC-Qualität von haus aus mehr Spannung anliegt. Meine Karte mit einer ASIC-Quali von 82,1 kommt im IDLE mit 0,984V aus und unter Last liegen 1,070V an. Das ist nen ziemlich guter Wert von haus aus.


 
Es kann schon sein, dass deine Theorie stimmt, aber bei niedrigen ASIC liegt mehr Spannung an. Deshalb müsste man doch eh weiter untervolten um letzten Endes auf das gleiche Ergebnis (bezüglich Temperatur) zu kommen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Willkommen
> 
> Die Temperaturen sind aber arg hoch. Habe mit meiner PCS+ max 75°C und mehr VDCC anliegen.


Meistens werden Karten mit hohem asic wärmer....konnte ich jedemfalls bei der 560ti und 7950 festellen


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Im 3D-Betrieb habe ich bis -80 mV ohne Fehler getestet (mit Valley), aber bei mehr als -70 mV habe ich schon beim normalen Browsen einige Bildfehler. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit für 2D und 3D-Betrieb unterschiedliche Werte festzulegen, ohne manuell das Profil ändern zu müssen?
> 
> 
> 
> Es kann schon sein, dass deine Theorie stimmt, aber bei niedrigen ASIC liegt mehr Spannung an. Deshalb müsste man doch eh weiter untervolten um letzten Endes auf das gleiche Ergebnis (bezüglich Temperatur) zu kommen.


 
Mit den Temperaturen hat das nix zu tun. Bei niedrigerem ASIC hast Du mehr Leckströme um den Takt stabil zu halten. Beim höheren ASIC wird einfach die Angelegte Spannung besser umgesetzt. Auf Leistung und Temp sollte das keinen Einfluss haben.

Bitte steinigt mich, wenn ich mich irre


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Meistens werden Karten mit hohem asic wärmer....konnte ich jedemfalls bei der 560ti und 7950 festellen


 
Das hab ich auch schon gehört :-\ Daher bin ich im Moment am tüfteln, wie ich die Kühlleistung verbessern kann, ohne das die Karte lauter wird.

Weiß einer warum die Karten mit höherem ASIC heißer werden???

Sorry, für den Doppelpost


----------



## basic123 (10. April 2014)

> Im 3D-Betrieb habe ich bis -80 mV ohne Fehler getestet (mit Valley),  aber bei mehr als -70 mV habe ich schon beim normalen Browsen einige  Bildfehler. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit für 2D und 3D-Betrieb  unterschiedliche Werte festzulegen, ohne manuell das Profil ändern zu  müssen?


Du kannst mit dem MSI Afterburner 2D- und 3D-Profile Anlegen. Bei 2D kannst du mit den Frequenzen bis zum Anschlag runtergehen und somit auch auch die Spannung weiter absenken. Außerdem kannst du automatisches Profil-Management aktivieren. Manuell muss man dann nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon gehört :-\ Daher bin ich im Moment am tüfteln, wie ich die Kühlleistung verbessern kann, ohne das die Karte lauter wird.
> 
> Weiß einer warum die Karten mit höherem ASIC heißer werden???
> 
> Sorry, für den Doppelpost



Wie war das auch noch....mmmhhh glaube wenn man einen hohen asic hat dann hat man mehr leckstrome und es muss mehr Strom fließen und die gpu wird heißer ....


----------



## LaMort (10. April 2014)

> Außerdem kannst du automatisches Profil-Management aktivieren.



Wo ist das denn?


----------



## murkskopf (10. April 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Du kannst mit dem MSI Afterburner 2D- und 3D-Profile Anlegen. Bei 2D kannst du mit den Frequenzen bis zum Anschlag runtergehen und somit auch auch die Spannung weiter absenken. Außerdem kannst du automatisches Profil-Management aktivieren. Manuell muss man dann nichts mehr machen.


 
Ah.. warum verstecken diese Irren das auch unter Settings xD. Danke, hat mir viel geholfen.



LaMort schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn?


 
Unter Settings einfach die passenden Profile im Reiter "Profile" für 2D und 3D angeben.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie war das auch noch....mmmhhh glaube wenn man einen hohen asic hat dann hat man mehr leckstrome und es muss mehr Strom fließen und die gpu wird heißer ....



Entschuldigung, das ich als Jungspund mich hier vielleicht gleich etwas unbeliebt mache, aber das ist nach meinem Wissen absoluter *Blödsinn*. Chips mit höherem ASIC brauchen weniger Spannung, weil sie eben weniger Leckströme haben. 

Wenn sie aber weniger Strom aufnehmen, wieso produzieren sie dann mehr wärme


----------



## LaMort (10. April 2014)

> Unter Settings einfach die passenden Profile im Reiter "Profile" für 2D und 3D angeben.



Beta 19? Da hab ich nur die Möglichkeit Schnelltasten zuzuweisen.


----------



## murkskopf (10. April 2014)

Ich benutze die aktuelle Afterburner-Beta (also ja, laut Bezeichnung des Installers Beta 19).


----------



## LaMort (10. April 2014)

Will ich auch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Problem erkannt! Eine fehlerhafte Riva Tuner Installation war schuld.


----------



## xxwollexx (10. April 2014)

Für die jenigen die noch auf der Suche nach einer Sapphiere Tri-X sind. Derzeit ist wieder ein Tief von 348€. Kauf über Meinpaket, Versand durch Alternate  
Somit 80€ günstiger als die Vapor-X (425€ Mein Paket über CSV).

Hat eigentlich einer von euch vor sich die HIS 290x zu holen? Wenn ja ein kurzer Testbericht wäre durchaus interessant


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, das ich als Jungspund mich hier vielleicht gleich etwas unbeliebt mache, aber das ist nach meinem Wissen absoluter Blödsinn. Chips mit höherem ASIC brauchen weniger Spannung, weil sie eben weniger Leckströme haben.
> 
> Wenn sie aber weniger Strom aufnehmen, wieso produzieren sie dann mehr wärme


Ein Hoher Asic hat einen größeren vdroop und man kann mehr Spannung geben....also mehr Leckströme ..darum heißer ......kann mich auch irren .....vielleicht erklärt uns mal ein Experte das genau


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

KAnn nochmal bitte jemand den Link posten, wo genau gezeigt wird, wie man die Grundplatte backen muss.

Danke


----------



## LaMort (10. April 2014)

Die 14.x Treiber machen mich wahnsinnig. Sowohl unter Mantle als auch unter DirectX habe ich massive Performanceeinbußen. Ich bleibe bei 13.12, bis ein ordentlich getesteter WHQL rauskommt.


----------



## Euda (10. April 2014)

FPS-Halbierung?

Ich btw. ebenfalls. Mantle ist bei zwei Titeln noch lange nicht unverzichtbar. Darüber hinaus greift mit den 14ern das Power Limit nicht und meine GPU legt auch im Idle konstante 3D-Taktraten an.


----------



## BertB (10. April 2014)

bei mir ist 14.3 richtig gut,
hab ich jedenfalls den eindruck


----------



## LaMort (10. April 2014)

> FPS-Halbierung?



Kann ich nicht sagen, da ich auf 60 FPS fixe. Aber unter BF4 waren die 14.X Treiber mit DirectX bei ~35 fps. Unter Mantle bei ~50, wenn was passierte Drops auf 30 FPS. 

Mit dem 13.12 bleibe ich bei meinen 60 FPS. Überall und jederzeit.


----------



## Callboy (10. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> KAnn nochmal bitte jemand den Link posten, wo genau gezeigt wird, wie man die Grundplatte backen muss.
> 
> Danke


 
Ich hänge mich mit dran.

Danke


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

Callboy schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich mit dran.
> 
> Danke


 
Dankeschön


----------



## Deathy93 (10. April 2014)

LaMort schrieb:


> Die 14.x Treiber machen mich wahnsinnig. Sowohl unter Mantle als auch unter DirectX habe ich massive Performanceeinbußen. Ich bleibe bei 13.12, bis ein ordentlich getesteter WHQL rauskommt.


 
Hatte dasselbe Problem. 


Hoffentlich kommt meine PCS+ Samstag


----------



## LaMort (10. April 2014)

> Hatte dasselbe Problem.



Hast Du auch Downsampling genutzt? Vielleicht liegt ja da der Hund im Treiber begraben.


----------



## Deathy93 (10. April 2014)

LaMort schrieb:


> Hast Du auch Downsampling genutzt? Vielleicht liegt ja da der Hund im Treiber begraben.


 
Nee, hab ich nicht


----------



## Callboy (10. April 2014)

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische.
Was genau ist denn jetzt nun Downsampling und wie funkioniert es mit einer 290x und was bringt es mir ?


----------



## murkskopf (10. April 2014)

Downsampling ist es, wenn die Grafikkarte eine höhere Auflösung berechnet als dein Monitor hat. Dieser skaliert dann das Bild automatisch, wodurch höhere Grafikqualität erreicht wird (vorallem bei kleineren Flimmerobjekten/Kantenglättung). PCGH hat irgendwo eine Anleitung wie das geht als Artikel auf der Webseite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

Steht auch im aktuellen PCGH-Heft


----------



## BertB (10. April 2014)

Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet
hier steht alles, 
mit amd isses leider bastelig, aber manche games haben es in den optionen drin (bf4, guild wars 2)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet
> hier steht alles,
> mit amd isses leider bastelig, aber manche games haben es in den optionen drin (bf4, guild wars 2)


 
Geht bei mir nicht so


----------



## BertB (10. April 2014)

wie meinst das?
geht nicht, wie im artikel beschrieben, 
oder ist nicht bastelig?

mit amd hab ichs noch nie gemacht, 
mit nvidia isses easy

bringts halt auch nur auf relativ kleinen grundauflösungen,
dann aber super


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

Ja nach der Anleitung gehts bei mir nicht.

Ja Nvidia ist da um einiges besser. Aber how cares.


----------



## LaMort (10. April 2014)

Für BF4 ist das hauseigene Downsampling ganz nett. Man kann auf ein bis zwei Stufen AA verzichten und die Texturen wirken grundsätzlich schärfer. 
Außer für Minecraft habe ich allerdings noch nie im CCC dran rumgefummelt.


----------



## BertB (10. April 2014)

ich muss auch mal mit amd ausprobieren


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

In DayZ 200% DS 

Kannst de dir ja ausrechner bert bei unseren 21:9


----------



## ATIR290 (10. April 2014)

Ich hab die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC hier liegen und baue die Morgen ein. Treiber muss der 13.12 WHQL sein, damit sie stabil läuft? Was muss ich sonst noch beachten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC hier liegen und baue die Morgen ein. Treiber muss der 13.12 WHQL sein, damit sie stabil läuft? Was muss ich sonst noch beachten?


 
Fein Bilder machen und schön Temperaturen mitloggen


----------



## ATIR290 (10. April 2014)

Hat nun einen Knall gegeben und Karte ist Ffutsch, rauchte einfach ab    
Scherz beiseite, die Karte hat jemand beim Luxx und habe dies nur kopiert!

Hoffe jener testet morgen auch mal schön und effektiv die Vapor X-Karte und kann zudem etwas zum Spulenfiepen und dem Drehen des Einen mittleren Lüfters unter IDLE sagen!
Also ob und bis welche Temperatur die beiden äußeren Lüfter abgestellt bleiben!


----------



## BertB (10. April 2014)

der 21:9er macht leider nur 1,25x1,25 -> 3200x1350 mit den 770ern
sieht aber toll aus, flimmern wird sehr reduziert

mehr Auflösung sollte man aber auch den 2GB karten nicht zumuten, drüber ist dann langsam tuck mit AA


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Hat nun einen Knall gegeben und Karte ist Ffutsch, rauchte einfach ab.


*Dein Ernst?*


BertB schrieb:


> der 21:9er macht leider nur 1,25x1,25 -> 3200x1350 mit den 770ern
> sieht aber toll aus, flimmern wird sehr reduziert
> 
> mehr Auflösung sollte man aber auch den 2GB karten nicht zumuten, drüber ist dann langsam tuck mit AA


Habe ich auch gemerkt, dass das Flimmern reduziert wird


----------



## Callboy (10. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich muss auch mal mit amd ausprobieren



Ja bitte mal 
Und dann mal schreiben, wie und ob es funktioniert hat.


----------



## BertB (10. April 2014)

ich weiß aber auch noch nicht genau wies geht (am wochenende könnts was werden)
die karte ist ja locker stark genug, wenn der monitor ein 60Hz full hd ist,
wenn größer, oder mehr Hertz, dann ist die power nicht übertrieben
für ältere games, oder welche, die nicht so hardwarefresser sind, lohnts dann aber ebenfalls


----------



## Callboy (10. April 2014)

Ich werde es morgen früh direkt nach meiner Nachtbereitschaft ausprobieren.
Klingt ja wirklich interessant


----------



## tsd560ti (10. April 2014)

Bei mir Klatscht DOS immer eine Fehlermeldung hin, auf meiner Nvidoa ging es aber.  Dafür macht mein Monitor spielend 75Hz mit.


----------



## Callboy (10. April 2014)

Du hast dein 60Hz Monitor auf 75Hz "gemodded" ? :O
Was es nicht alles gibt. Ich sollte mich langsam mal wieder wirklich in die Materie einlesen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

Callboy schrieb:


> Du hast dein 60Hz Monitor auf 75Hz "gemodded" ? :O
> Was es nicht alles gibt. Ich sollte mich langsam mal wieder wirklich in die Materie einlesen


 
Ja wäre empfehlenswert. Ich habe aber auch nicht alles im Blick was man machen kann^^


----------



## LaMort (10. April 2014)

Allerdings vorsicht mit Hertz-Mods! Da geht der Monitor im Falle eines Falles schneller futsch als ein OC Prozessor oder eine OC GPU.


----------



## jovialgent81 (11. April 2014)

Moinsen, hab meiner Asus 290 non-x im Refdesign nun mal endlich nen Peter mit zwei NB-PK2 gegönnt. Hab nach ner Stunde BF4@Ultra ohen Msaa nun folgende Temperaturen: Chip bei ca. 78° max, Vrm1 bei ca 80° und Vrm2 bei ca 70°. Ist das Ok? Bin eigentlich ein wenig enttäuscht. Dachte da wer Temptechnisch mehr drin.


----------



## frittler (11. April 2014)

Ich musste meine R9 290 leider wegen eines Defektes eintauschen.
Gestern habe ich meine neue Karte bekommen und da ist mir ersrmal eines aufgefallen. Die Standartspannung stand bei 0mV und nicht bei +50mv (oder waren es +20 ich weiß es grade nichtmehr) ist das mittlerweile immer so oder bin nur ich das?

Zudem habe ich noch ein anderes Problem die Karte läuft im Idle mit 0,984mV wenn ich jetzt die Voltage um nur -10mV runterdrehe stürzt die Karte ab, was ja eigentlich nicht sein darf bzw. kann
Wenn ich Bf anhabe und die Voltage dann runterdrehe um -80mV bleibt das Bild. Stelle ich das Spiel jedoch aus stürzt die Karte wieder ab.
Ich finde das ganze sehr verwunderlich da die Karte, wenn überhaupt unter Last abstürzen sollte.
Zudem sind 0,984mV 100mV mehr im Vergleich zur Referenzkarte im Idle, was beudeutet, dass dem Chip 10mV weniger egal sein sollten

Ich bitte um eine Einschätzung auch eurer seits weil ich von sowas echt noch nie gehört habe und die Karte meines Erachtens nach auch defekt ist.
Aber selbst wenn weiß ich nicht, wie ich dann an PowerColor bzw. Caseking rantreten soll, weil die Karte ja sonst funktioniert.


----------



## Rizoma (11. April 2014)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Moinsen, hab meiner Asus 290 non-x im Refdesign nun mal endlich nen Peter mit zwei NB-PK2 gegönnt. Hab nach ner Stunde BF4@Ultra ohen Msaa nun folgende Temperaturen: Chip bei ca. 78° max, Vrm1 bei ca 80° und Vrm2 bei ca 70°. Ist das Ok? Bin eigentlich ein wenig enttäuscht. Dachte da wer Temptechnisch mehr drin.



Bei wie viel Umdrehungen bzw. % bei den Lüftern?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. April 2014)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Moinsen, hab meiner Asus 290 non-x im Refdesign nun mal endlich nen Peter mit zwei NB-PK2 gegönnt. Hab nach ner Stunde BF4@Ultra ohen Msaa nun folgende Temperaturen: Chip bei ca. 78° max, Vrm1 bei ca 80° und Vrm2 bei ca 70°. Ist das Ok? Bin eigentlich ein wenig enttäuscht. Dachte da wer Temptechnisch mehr drin.



Da sind ja die trix und pcs kühler besser  

welcher takt welche Spannung ?


----------



## Schmenki (11. April 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> Ich musste meine R9 290 leider wegen eines Defektes eintauschen.
> Gestern habe ich meine neue Karte bekommen und da ist mir ersrmal eines aufgefallen. Die Standartspannung stand bei 0mV und nicht bei +50mv (oder waren es +20 ich weiß es grade nichtmehr) ist das mittlerweile immer so oder bin nur ich das?
> 
> Zudem habe ich noch ein anderes Problem die Karte läuft im Idle mit 0,984mV wenn ich jetzt die Voltage um nur -10mV runterdrehe stürzt die Karte ab, was ja eigentlich nicht sein darf bzw. kann
> ...


 
Sorry aber ich finde das eigentlich normal.
Und Undervolting ist genau so ein nicht versprochenes Feature wie OC.
So weit ich weiß zeigt MSI Afterburner immer 0mV an und das mit der Spannung is alles über das BIOS geregelt.


----------



## X2theZ (11. April 2014)

falls von euch auch schon welche nach infos zur sapphire vapor-x 290 lechzen. ^^
das hab ich grad auf der fb-seite von sapphire gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffentlich kommen bald mal tests ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> Ich musste meine R9 290 leider wegen eines Defektes eintauschen.
> Gestern habe ich meine neue Karte bekommen und da ist mir ersrmal eines aufgefallen. Die Standartspannung stand bei 0mV und nicht bei +50mv (oder waren es +20 ich weiß es grade nichtmehr) ist das mittlerweile immer so oder bin nur ich das?
> 
> Zudem habe ich noch ein anderes Problem die Karte läuft im Idle mit 0,984mV wenn ich jetzt die Voltage um nur -10mV runterdrehe stürzt die Karte ab, was ja eigentlich nicht sein darf bzw. kann
> ...


 
Mit PowerColor brauchst du garnicht reden. Der Support scheint wenig Interesse an Kunden zu zeigen. Kontaktier lieber gleich Caseking. Meine KArte hat auch laut Afterburner und co nicht mehr +50mV an liegen. Aber immer wenn ich Spiele starte verliert der Monitor das Signal zur Grafikkarte und beim Videoschauen habe ich Artefakte im Bild. Ist auch schon meine Tauschkarte. Lasse mir von Mindfactory das Geld wieder geben und schaue dann weiter.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (11. April 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> Ich musste meine R9 290 leider wegen eines Defektes eintauschen.
> Gestern habe ich meine neue Karte bekommen und da ist mir ersrmal eines aufgefallen. Die Standartspannung stand bei 0mV und nicht bei +50mv (oder waren es +20 ich weiß es grade nichtmehr) ist das mittlerweile immer so oder bin nur ich das?
> 
> Zudem habe ich noch ein anderes Problem die Karte läuft im Idle mit 0,984mV wenn ich jetzt die Voltage um nur -10mV runterdrehe stürzt die Karte ab, was ja eigentlich nicht sein darf bzw. kann
> ...



Ich bin noch ein Frischling hinsichtlich R9 290. Habe meine R9 290 PCS+ seit einer Woche. Was es mit den "Die Standartspannung stand bei 0mV und nicht bei +50mv (oder waren es +20 ich weiß es grade nichtmehr) ist das mittlerweile immer so oder bin nur ich das?" auf sich hat, hab ich keine Ahnung.

Was ich Dir aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann, das ich exakt die selbe Spannung unter Idle anliegen habe. Es ist ebenfalls kein Referenzdesign und sie kommt auch von Caseking.
Was soll an der Karte defekt sein. Sie läuft im Idle kühl und leise (zumindest meine). Eben weil es keine Referenzplatine ist, muss nicht alles sein wie beim Referenezmodel.
Vor paar Tagen schrieben hier im Forum auch Leute, bei denen die Karte im 3D weniger Spannung braucht, als im Idle. Soll irgendwie mit dem vRAM zusammen hängen. Solange die Karte unter dem Auslieferungszustand sauber läuft, kannst (solltest) Du die Karte nicht als defekt zurück senden, weil das nicht der Fall ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frittler (11. April 2014)

> Sorry aber ich finde das eigentlich normal.
> Und Undervolting ist genau so ein nicht versprochenes Feature wie OC.
> So weit ich weiß zeigt MSI Afterburner immer 0mV an und das mit der Spannung is alles über das BIOS geregelt.



Naja....Wenn ich eine höhere Spannung anlege und der Wiederstand gleich bleibt ist mein Stomfluss nach U=R*i höher => dass ich mehr Abwärme habe, da ich mehr Ladungsträger pro Sekunde über den Wiederstand laufen lasse. Meine alte R9 290 PCS+ war bei Bf4 geschlagene 5-6°C kühler, weil ich die Voltage ändern konnte, was eindeutig meinen Ohren und der Lebendauer der Karte zugute kommt.
Die Standartspannung ist übers BIOS geregelt die Spannung kannst du im Afterburner trotzdem nachträglich ändern.



> Mit PowerColor brauchst du garnicht reden. Der Support scheint wenig Interesse an Kunden zu zeigen. Kontaktier lieber gleich Caseking. Meine KArte hat auch laut Afterburner und co nicht mehr +50mV an liegen. Aber immer wenn ich Spiele starte verliert der Monitor das Signal zur Grafikkarte und beim Videoschauen habe ich Artefakte im Bild. Ist auch schon meine Tauschkarte. Lasse mir von Mindfactory das Geld wieder geben und schaue dann weiter.



Solche Probleme habe ich nie gehabt mit der Karte und bin mit der Kühllösung auch super zufrieden!




> Ich bin noch ein Frischling hinsichtlich R9 290. Habe meine R9 290 PCS+ seit einer Woche. Was es mit den "Die Standartspannung stand bei 0mV und nicht bei +50mv (oder waren es +20 ich weiß es grade nichtmehr) ist das mittlerweile immer so oder bin nur ich das?" auf sich hat, hab ich keine Ahnung.
> 
> Was ich Dir aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann, das ich exakt die selbe Spannung unter Idle anliegen habe. Es ist ebenfalls kein Referenzdesign und sie kommt auch von Caseking.
> Was soll an der Karte defekt sein. Sie läuft im Idle kühl und leise (zumindest meine). Eben weil es keine Referenzplatine ist, muss nicht alles sein wie beim Referenezmodel.
> Vor paar Tagen schrieben hier im Forum auch Leute, bei denen die Karte im 3D weniger Spannung braucht, als im Idle. Soll irgendwie mit dem vRAM zusammen hängen. Solange die Karte unter dem Auslieferungszustand sauber läuft, kannst (solltest) Du die Karte nicht als defekt zurück senden, weil das nicht der Fall ist.



Bei meiner "alten" R9 290 PCS+ war die Gpu Spannung im Afterburner standartmäßig bei +50mV. Ich vermute einfach um das OC Potential zu erhöhen und damit unwissende OC Freunde zu blenden.
Leise ist die Karte natürlich und bei mir auch unter Last "relativ" leise, weil ich meine eigenen Lüfterkurve habe.
Die Person bei PowerColor die die Lüfterkurve eingestellt hat wird nur auf Performance aus gewesen sein, was aber auch zu dem +50mV passt, was alles dem gewollt hohen OC Potential geschuldet ist.

Was mich stört ist die Tatsache, dass die Karte abschmiert wenn man die Voltage nur mininmal runter dreht im Idle und das darf meines Erachtens nach nicht sein.
Zudem stört es mich, da es bei meiner "alten" R9 290 PCS+ ja auch möglch war. Bei meiner 6950 war das auch immer möglch und es ist sollte auch immer möglich sein.
Wenn PowerColor die Spannung so eingestellt hat im Idle das de Karte am unteren Limit läuft haben die echten Mist verzapft, weil sie die Spannung unter Last deutlich erhöht haben, da ich sie hier enorm ändern kann, während die Karte ausgelastet ist.
Dies bedeutet, dass ich nich in der Lage bin die Spannungen unter Last, was wesentlich interessanter ist, anzupassen ohne ein BIOS flash, weil die Karte im Idle sonst abschmiert.

Ich würde dich bitten, selber einmal über den Afterburner die Spannung um -10mV zu verringern und mir zu sagen ob deine Karte abschmiert.
Falls der PC abschmieren sollte brauchst du nur neustarten und alles ist normal, solange du nicht den Punkt aktiviert hast "Apply Overclocking at System Startup " welcher sich ganz unten links in der Standartoberfläche des Afterburner befindet und grün leuchtet, wenn er aktiv st.
Deine Karte kann dadurch auch nicht kaputt gehen, da zu wenig Spannung nichts kaputt machen kann.
Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar dafür, da ich dann weiß ob miene KArte defekt ist oder es so gewollt ist von PowerColor


----------



## Schmenki (11. April 2014)

Wie bereits gesagt ist UV und OC kein versprochenes Feature und deshalb wäre es nicht fair die Karte hier als defekt zu deklarieren.
Weiterhin gibt es bei der Güteklasse der Chips nun mal Unterschiede weswegen bei der Spannung auch bei Karten des gleichen Herstellers Unterschiede existieren.

Standartspannung ist natürlich bei den Herstellern immer gleich aber durch den VDrop gibt es hier natürlich markante Unterschiede.
Dadurch kann es sein, dass deine alte Karte vll "besser" war und unter Last einfach durch den höheren VDrop schon weniger Spannung benötigt hat.
Was auch die Temperaturunterschiede erklären würde.

Wie gesagt, ich halte es für kein Rückgabegrund nur weil du die Karte nicht mit weniger Spannung betreiben kannst.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2014)

Die Spannung wurde einfach durch das neue BIOS geändert bei der PCS+


----------



## frittler (11. April 2014)

Leider ist UV kein Versprochenes Feature, da es schon sehr nützlich ist ein paar Grad Celcius klingen zwar nicht viel aber ermöglichen in Bezug auf eine eigene Lüfterkurve einen viel besseren Spielraum und Anpassungsmöglchkeiten.
Das die Karte als solches erstmal nicht Defekt ist, da sie ohne UV läuft ist mir bewusst, deswegen diskutiere ich das hier ja mit euch.
Was mich nur skeptisch macht ist der Fakt, dass es, ich hab es grade probiert, schon bei -4mV auftritt (kleiner geht nicht, da die Wandler ja nur bestimmte Werte umsetzten und -4mV ist die kleinste Einheit die ich runter kann). -4mV sollten der Karte im Idle egal sein und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass PowerColor sich den Aufwand macht irgendwie Undervolting zu verhindern, weshalb ich denke, dass die Karte ein Defekt hat.

Ob ich die Karte dann einschicken sollte bzw. mich mit dem Problem irgendwo melden habe ich ja auch bereits selbst in Frage gestellt bei meinem ersten Post


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (11. April 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> Ich würde dich bitten, selber einmal über den Afterburner die Spannung um -10mV zu verringern und mir zu sagen ob deine Karte abschmiert.
> Falls der PC abschmieren sollte brauchst du nur neustarten und alles ist normal, solange du nicht den Punkt aktiviert hast "Apply Overclocking at System Startup " welcher sich ganz unten links in der Standartoberfläche des Afterburner befindet und grün leuchtet, wenn er aktiv st.
> Deine Karte kann dadurch auch nicht kaputt gehen, da zu wenig Spannung nichts kaputt machen kann.
> Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar dafür, da ich dann weiß ob miene KArte defekt ist oder es so gewollt ist von PowerColor


 
Wenn ich zu hause bin, werde ich es mal testen, so ich denn MSI AB zum laufen bekomme. Letztes WE habe ich das nach paar versuchen ohne Lösung aufgegeben. Welche Version ist denn im Moment aktuell?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> Leider ist UV kein Versprochenes Feature, da es schon sehr nützlich ist ein paar Grad Celcius klingen zwar nicht viel aber ermöglichen in Bezug auf eine eigene Lüfterkurve einen viel besseren Spielraum und Anpassungsmöglchkeiten.
> Das die Karte als solches erstmal nicht Defekt ist, da sie ohne UV läuft ist mir bewusst, deswegen diskutiere ich das hier ja mit euch.
> Was mich nur skeptisch macht ist der Fakt, dass es, ich hab es grade probiert, schon bei -4mV auftritt (kleiner geht nicht, da die Wandler ja nur bestimmte Werte umsetzten und -4mV ist die kleinste Einheit die ich runter kann). -4mV sollten der Karte im Idle egal sein und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass PowerColor sich den Aufwand macht irgendwie Undervolting zu verhindern, weshalb ich denke, dass die Karte ein Defekt hat.
> 
> Ob ich die Karte dann einschicken sollte bzw. mich mit dem Problem irgendwo melden habe ich ja auch bereits selbst in Frage gestellt bei meinem ersten Post


 
Schicke sie ein. Vlt hast du auch eine aus der "Besonderen" Serie bekommen


----------



## frittler (11. April 2014)

@Pseudoephedrin
Macht deine Karte vielleicht Artefakte oder einen schwarzen Bildschirm, weil dein Netzteil 200W weniger hat ales von PowerColor gefordert

PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Cases, Power Supply -- PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 4GB GDDR5

Kuck dir hier mal die Requirments an


----------



## tsd560ti (11. April 2014)

Die Angaben sind immer für Billignetzteile. Ein E9/450 oder L8/500 reichen aus, wobei letzteres nicjt zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## murkskopf (11. April 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> @Pseudoephedrin
> Macht deine Karte vielleicht Artefakte oder einen schwarzen Bildschirm, weil dein Netzteil 200W weniger hat ales von PowerColor gefordert



Diese Forderungen sind nur so hoch, damit auch die China-Billigdinger funktionieren, die deutlich weniger liefern als draufsteht. Soviel Watt wie bei PowerColor gefordert kann die Karte in einem normalen System nicht verbrauchen.

Wie war das nochmal? Wimre: PCIe-Slot liefert 75 Watt, 6-Pin-Anschluss ebenfalls und der 8-Pin-Anschluss 150 Watt. Also maximal 300 Watt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. April 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> @Pseudoephedrin
> Macht deine Karte vielleicht Artefakte oder einen schwarzen Bildschirm, weil dein Netzteil 200W weniger hat ales von PowerColor gefordert
> 
> PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Cases, Power Supply -- PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 4GB GDDR5
> ...



Die sind immer Murks. Wenn ein NT zu schwach ist, schaltet es einfach ab.


----------



## frittler (11. April 2014)

Das ist mir ja bewusst ich betreibe mein System selbst mit 620W
Nur hatte ein Bekannter ähnliche Problem mit einer 6950(empholen waren 500W bei seiner Karte) und einem 400W Bequiet NT
Nach einem Wechsel auf ein größeres NT lief alles bei ihm.

Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass er Aufgrund seines NT auch solche Probleme haben könnte, da ein Bekannter ein ähnliches Problem so gelöst hat.

Tschuldigt bitte die Aussage. Ich hätte sie differnzierter von mir geben sollen.


----------



## frittler (11. April 2014)

@GrenzGaengAir

Ich benutze den 3.0 Beta19 mit einer älteren Version die nicht 3.0 ist kannst du mein ich die Voltage bei der 290er auch nicht ändern.
Bei der Beta brauchst du auch nur auf Settings klicken und dann den hacken in die Spannungsreglung setzten.


----------



## basic123 (11. April 2014)

Die Watt-Angabe eines Netzteils ist nicht so wichtig. Wichtiger sind da die Qualität und der Wirkungsgrad. Mein i7 2600k und R9 290X laufen mit einem Enermax 425W Pro 82+ ohne Probleme.


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. April 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> Das ist mir ja bewusst ich betreibe mein System selbst mit 620W
> Nur hatte ein Bekannter ähnliche Problem mit einer 6950(empholen waren 500W bei seiner Karte) und einem 400W Bequiet NT
> Nach einem Wechsel auf ein größeres NT lief alles bei ihm.
> 
> Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass er Aufgrund seines NT auch solche Probleme haben könnte, da ein Bekannter ein ähnliches Problem so gelöst hat.



Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das das alte Murks war?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Diese Forderungen sind nur so hoch, damit auch die China-Billigdinger funktionieren, die deutlich weniger liefern als draufsteht. Soviel Watt wie bei PowerColor gefordert kann die Karte in einem normalen System nicht verbrauchen.
> 
> Wie war das nochmal? Wimre: PCIe-Slot liefert 75 Watt, 6-Pin-Anschluss ebenfalls und der 8-Pin-Anschluss 150 Watt. Also maximal 300 Watt.


 
Mein Netzteil reicht locker. Habe wahrscheinlich auch eine PCS+ aus der Fertigungsserie bekommen, für die PowerCOlor speziell ein neues BIOS rausgebracht hat. MAn soll den Support anschreiben mit Modell-, Seriennummer etc und bekommt es dann zugeschickt. Man soll es auch nicht mit anderen Teilen wegen Defektgefahr. Aber ich sehe doch als Endkunde nicht ein, dass BIOS zu flashen und wenn was scheif geht, ist die Garantie flöten


----------



## frittler (11. April 2014)

Ja das ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, trotzdem bleibt meine Aussage bestehen und ich empfehle him die Karte mal in einem anderen Pc, wo auch eine AMD Karte verbaut ist das Ganze mal zu testen, weil solche Fehler viele Gründe haben kann.

Bist du dir sicher, dass dann die Garantie weg ist. Ich meine, dass ist ja ein Fehler von PowerColor und nicht deinerseits, wenn die dir ein Defekts BIOS schicken.
Zudem wenn die wissen was das ändern könnte sollen die es doch  selbst machen, wenn du die Karte einschickst.

Man ehrlich sowas nervt! Dann bringt so ein Unternehmen einer der vernümpftigsten Kühllösungen und hat so ein mangelhaften Support
AMD immer wieder gerne aber PowerColor..... nächstes mal hole ich mir weider eine MSI Karte
Mit Sapphire hatte ich schon Stress mit meiner 6950 mit PowerColor jetzt mit der R9 290 und mit MSI Karten noch nie.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2014)

Naja ich fang jetzt nicht erst mit Flashen^^ Die geht zurück, sobald meine Ersatzkarte fertig ist und dann forder ich mein Geld zurück. Und dann werde ich mal sehen 

BTW: Der Griebel will jetzt nicht mehr. Jetzt kommen schon Blackscreens im Idle.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (11. April 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> @GrenzGaengAir
> 
> Ich benutze den 3.0 Beta19 mit einer älteren Version die nicht 3.0 ist kannst du mein ich die Voltage bei der 290er auch nicht ändern.
> Bei der Beta brauchst du auch nur auf Settings klicken und dann den hacken in die Spannungsreglung setzten.


 
Hab jetz auch mal den Beta 19 drauf. Wenn ich -10mV einstelle lockt er -12mV ein. Ich denke, das genau -10mV nicht geht. Das Kleinste ist -6mV. Bei mir bewirkt die Senkung einen Spannungsabfall von 0,007V auf 0,977V (VDDC). Haut also nicht ganz hin, was ich eingestellt habe und was tatsächlich an Spannung angelegt wird.

EDIT: Bin gerade am Testen. und die Karte läuft gerade mit -50mV und ich kann ohne Probleme Surfen und Youtube schauen. Was ist das Minimum, was ich einstellen sollte und wie kann ich die 2D Stabilität am besten prüfen?


----------



## beren2707 (11. April 2014)

Also bei mir hat sich die gleichzeitige Nutzung von Steam (im Store) + einigen Tabs in FF als recht effektiv für die Auslotung von UV für den 2D-Modus gezeigt (bislang bombenfest nur bei -19mV, bei -25mV und -31mV gibts ganz selten einmal ein Flackern in 2D; 3D macht hingegen keinerlei Probleme).
Keine Ahnung, ob es da noch gezieltere Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Ceon026 (11. April 2014)

Meine läuft mit -50mV in BF4  problemlos, dann geht in 2D betrieb sicher noch was


----------



## murkskopf (11. April 2014)

Ich bin kein Fan von moderner Kunst. Aber auf einmal kommt es bei mir manchmal spontan dazu (siehe Anhang). Gestern lief alles ohne Probleme, aber heute hatte mein Bildschirm/PC schon mehrfach eine Inspiration für so ein Meisterwerk. Das Verhalten ist auch reproduzierbar...

Woran liegt das?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fan von moderner Kunst. Aber auf einmal kommt es bei mir manchmal spontan dazu (siehe Anhang). Gestern lief alles ohne Probleme, aber heute hatte mein Bildschirm/PC schon mehrfach eine Inspiration für so ein Meisterwerk. Das Verhalten ist auch reproduzierbar...
> 
> Woran liegt das?


 
Das sieht stark nach Memory aus


----------



## Deathy93 (11. April 2014)

Neues Video von Sapphire 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nV-3qAjWXCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (11. April 2014)

Hab meine Lightning da, allein die Verpackung sagt schon alles = perfekte Verarbeitung aller, wirklich aller Komponenten. Wahnsinns Gerät, Tests/Bilder laufen und folgen noch. Aber der Unterschied zu meiner R9 290 gaming ist nicht soooo groß, war aber zu erwarten. Andererseits hat die Lightning noch Mega Luft nach oben bzgl OC!


----------



## murkskopf (11. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das sieht stark nach Memory aus


 
Bin mir da nicht so sicher. Ich habe nun seitdem dies das erste Mal passiert ist zwei andere Fehler: Manchmal wird der Bildschirm schwarz, danach poppt eine Benachrichtigung unten über der Windowsleiste auf, dass der Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt werden musste. Habe daraufhin einfach mal den Treiber gelöscht und nochmal installiert, half aber nichts.
Zweitens hatte mein PC heute mehr Abstürze/Freezes als das ganze letzte Jahr


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2014)

Reklamier die Karte. Dann ist was nicht iO.


----------



## murkskopf (11. April 2014)

Echt? 

Ich nehme mal alle Änderungen bezüglich Undervolting raus und überprüfe das alles richtig sitzt. Wenn es dann immernoch passiert, gebe ich die zurück.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> Ich nehme mal alle Änderungen bezüglich Undervolting raus und überprüfe das alles richtig sitzt. Wenn es dann immernoch passiert, gebe ich die zurück.


 
genau. Probiere erstmal @stock und wenn es nicht besser wird muss bzw sollte sie zurück. Kopf hoch, meine geht das 2. mal in RMA


----------



## BertB (11. April 2014)

wenn das mit undervolting kommt, muss nix kaputt sein,
wenn ich leicht übertakte ohne spannungserhöhung bekomm ich auch bisweilen so ähnliche muster im heaven


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> wenn das mit undervolting kommt, muss nix kaputt sein,
> wenn ich leicht übertakte ohne spannungserhöhung bekomm ich auch bisweilen so ähnliche muster im heaven


 
Es muss nix heißen, dass stimmt. Er hat ja anfangs nicht geschrieben, dass er UV betreibt. Dachte @stock


----------



## BertB (11. April 2014)

ja, dann wärs höchste eisenbahn 

ich hab aber auch die tage dauernd abstürze gehabt,
mit mehr volt, weniger volt,
dann liefs wieder mit mehr takt und weniger volt

letztendlich wars wohl die cpu. wird übel heiß, 

bin jetzt runter von 4,2GHz @ 1,4V, NB 2600MHz @1,3V
auf 4,0GHz @ 1,35V, NB 2400@ 1,25V

bei der 4,2GHz einstellung konnte der sich von 2-3 cinebench 11.5 durchläufen (die echt nur ne minute gehen, wenn überhaupt) ins thermale abseits schießen (mit absturz)
war in den üblichen grafik benches dann wohl auch so, nur mit einer karte kannte ichs bisher so nicht (oder ich war da schon zu doof, es rausztufinden)
jetzt mit 2 290er ist halt die grundhitze im karton ne nummer höher

auf der 4,0 GHz einstellung isses easy kühl

dabei hab ich nen dicken kühler (wlp neu draufmachen?)
mein fx 8350 war jedenfalls selbst bei 4,5GHz @ 1,475V noch kälter als der 8320 @ 4,2GHz und 1,4V (mit dem selben kühler)
dafür läuft der 8320 stabiler, der fx 8350 hat in prime nach 1s schon fehler gemeldet und freezes und abstürze produziert, sogar @ stock

kann also alles auch andere ursachen haben, 
aber die muster auf den bildern liegen wohl an vram, vermutlich mit zu wenig spannung


----------



## Gummert (11. April 2014)

Catalyst 14.4 - Presse Beta




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Build Info:*
DriverVer=03/27/2014, 14.100.0.0000
Catalyst: 14.4 / 295X Release Driver
CCC: 2014.0327.2227.38483
Direct3D: 9.14.10.01029
OpenGL: 6.14.10.12872
OpenCL: 10.0.1445.5
HSA: 0.8.0.0.241
Mantle: 9.1.10.0009

Quelle: Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - Radeon R9 295x2 review [Guru3D.com]


Laut Aussagen die ihn installiert haben: 

BSOD Problem ist gefixt. 
Powertune/Powerlimit ebenfalls gefixt
Probleme mit der 7000er Serie sollen gefixt sein.
Volle Mantle Unterstützung laut Gerüchten allerdings erst beim Offiziellen Release 

Die Jenigen die keine Probleme haben, wartet auf den offiziellen, der Treiber bietet noch keine Performance gewinne, eher nur fixes. 

Es ist der Presse Treiber also noch BETA. Offizielle soll laut Gerüchten im April erfolgen.


----------



## BertB (11. April 2014)

ui, wenn der 295x release driver heißt, dann sollte er ja gut sein für 290cf


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Catalyst 14.4 - Presse Beta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die News. Scheint ja endlich mal was zu werden bei AMD


----------



## Gummert (12. April 2014)

Laut einem, der CF hat, bringt das erhebliche Performance. 200% Scale @BF4 doppelte Leistung bei min FPS im Vergleich zu DX
EDIT von ihm beachten





> Great driver for smoothness in games,best benching scores I have gotten with R9 290 Crossfire,which is still better than my 780Ti sli scores.
> 
> To my surprise mantel/crossfire not working in Thief or BF4.
> 
> ...


----------



## BertB (12. April 2014)

klingt sehr gut, vielleicht noch etwas bastelig, aber die beiden mantle games interessieren mich relativ wenig
bestimmt kommt dann auch bald die konsumenten version
werds morgen ausprobieren
runtergeladen hab ich mal schon
hab aber noch nen anderen download laufen, will ich erst fertig haben


----------



## Gummert (12. April 2014)

FreeSync wird 1.2a Display Standard. Die VESA Gruppe hat den Vorschlag von AMD akzeptiert und entsprechend Ratifiziert.
Kein Gerücht also.

Bin ma gespannt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> FreeSync wird 1.2a Display Standard. Die VESA Gruppe hat den Vorschlag von AMD akzeptiert und entsprechend Ratifiziert.
> Kein Gerücht also.
> 
> Bin ma gespannt


 
Also für uns nicht nutzbar?


----------



## Gummert (12. April 2014)

Alle auf GCN basierte GPUs unterstützen es bereits. 
Diverse " neue " Monitore, können mittels Firmware-Update dazu gebracht werden, andere hingegen mittels " Hack "


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. April 2014)

2fink schrieb:


> gute idee, ansonsten evtl. noch den pn-ordner vergrößern. 50 pn sind relativ wenig im vergleich zu anderen foren (gut, ich hab in anderen auch an die 500 im posteingang  )


 
Ja das mit den Monitoren habe ich nicht verstanden 

Also was muss der Bildschirm unterstützten? Hoffentlich geht mein Dell U2913WM dafür


----------



## Gummert (12. April 2014)

'Panel Self Refresh' und 'Dynamic Refresh Rate Switching' - das könnte bei einigen wenigen auch via 1.2 angesprochen werden. Allerdings halt ohne die Vorteile von 1.2a wo via 4K 60 Bilder die Sekunde Möglich sind, nebst der Auflösung. Und das wäre dann auch quasi der Hack, wenn es via Firmware nicht Möglich ist, und der Monitor bzw. das Panel in der Lage ist mit Panel Self Refresh und Dynamic Refresh Rate Switching zu arbeiten. Spätestens, wenn sich 4K lohnt hat man es ohnehin. Ich kauf mir keinen Monitor mit G-Sync. Da warte ich die 1-2 Jahre noch und kauf direkt 4K und da ist eh 1.2a dabei.

Die Liste, welche das können wollte AMD mal veröffentlichen... allerdings haben die wohl erstmal gewartet, ob der Vorschlag bei der VESA angenommen wird, oder nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> 'Panel Self Refresh' und 'Dynamic Refresh Rate Switching' - das könnte bei einigen wenigen auch via 1.2 angesprochen werden. Allerdings halt ohne die Vorteile von 1.2a wo via 4K 60 Bilder die Sekunde Möglich sind, nebst der Auflösung. Und das wäre dann auch quasi der Hack, wenn es via Firmware nicht Möglich ist, der Monitor bzw. das Panel in der Lage ist mit Panel Self Refresh und Dynamic Refresh Rate Switching zu arbeiten.
> 
> Die Liste, welche das können wollte AMD mal veröffentlichen... allerdings haben die wohl erstmal gewartet, ob der Vorschlag bei der VESA angenommen wird, oder nicht.


 
Ich hoffe der Dell macht das mit.


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. April 2014)

Habe gerade den 14.4 Treiber installiert und meine Karte hält nun jeden Takt, da Powertune nun richtig funzt 

Wurde auch Zeit!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. April 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Habe gerade den 14.4 Treiber installiert und meine Karte hält nun jeden Takt, da Powertune nun richtig funzt
> 
> Wurde auch Zeit!


 
Kannst du mal bitte den Downloadlink posten? FInde komischerweise nichts. Sollte 64bit sein


----------



## frittler (12. April 2014)

ok damm erstmal danke GrenzGaengAir für deine Selbstversuch.
Bei dir stand bei der Standartspannung auch 0mV oder?
Aja du kannt bei den meisten R9 290 Varianten so um die -60-80mV nach unten.

Weil dann kann ich mir sicher sein, dass meine Karte sehr wohl einen Defekt hat. Auch wenn sie läuft gibt es immer Toleranzen, was mir ein Kollege, der bei einem Hardwarehersteller arbeitet, gestern nochmal bestätigt hat.

Danke nochmal für eure hilfe und Antworten!


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. April 2014)

Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - Radeon R9 295x2 review [Guru3D.com]

Dann auf download


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. April 2014)

Neuer Treiber läuft schon mal wie der 14.3 bei mir. Meine KArte bringt immer noc hdie selben Probleme. Wird also definitiv ein Defekt sein


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber läuft schon mal wie der 14.3 bei mir. Meine KArte bringt immer noc hdie selben Probleme. Wird also definitiv ein Defekt sein


 
Vllt wird es mal an anderes Modell bei dir? Die PCS+ sind qualitativ vllt nicht so hochwertig.


----------



## Euda (12. April 2014)

Könnte jemand hier ggf. berichten, ob mit dem 14.4-Treiber das Powerlimit einen Effekt erzielt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. April 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Vllt wird es mal an anderes Modell bei dir? Die PCS+ sind qualitativ vllt nicht so hochwertig.


 
Das lsutige daran ist ja, dass ich die bescheidenen Karte bekomme und ich bei Freunden PCS+ verbaue, die anstandslos funktionieren und sogar noch gut zu takten sind


----------



## Gummert (12. April 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Könnte jemand hier ggf. berichten, ob mit dem 14.4-Treiber das Powerlimit einen Effekt erzielt?


 
Wurde gefixt, ja es hat einen Effekt: Es funktioniert wie es soll


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. April 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Könnte jemand hier ggf. berichten, ob mit dem 14.4-Treiber das Powerlimit einen Effekt erzielt?


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Bin gerade am BF4 zocken mit mantle und +1200. 560 Watt (System) sind schon ne Hausnummer ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. April 2014)

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/4096MB-Sapphire-VAPOR-X-R9-290-OC-4096MB-GDDR5_958305.html


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. April 2014)

Jetzt funktioniert im AB sogar das - Power Limit. Jetzt wird noch mehr Strom gespart ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 4096MB Sapphire VAPOR-X R9 290 OC 4096MB GDDR5 - Hardware,


 
ENdlich mal ein Preisfall  HAst du bestellt Evgasüchtiger?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (12. April 2014)

frittler schrieb:


> ok damm erstmal danke GrenzGaengAir für deine Selbstversuch.
> Bei dir stand bei der Standartspannung auch 0mV oder?
> Aja du kannt bei den meisten R9 290 Varianten so um die -60-80mV nach unten.
> 
> ...



Bei mir stand 0mV. Also mit dem 14.3 gestern Abend waren -50mV drin, bei mehr hatte ich so leichtes Flimmern in der Ordnerleiste von Chrome. Werde mit dem 14.4 noch mal testen, denn ich habe das Gefühl, das damit die Taktraten und Spannungen stabiler sind. JonnyFaust hat auch schon so was festgestellt, wenn ich Ihn richtig verstanden habe.
Melde mich nach dem Treiber-Test.


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. April 2014)

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC? - ComputerBase Forum

Hier mal paar Infos zur Vapor-X.

Würde sie mir so gerne holen. Aber wäre so Sinnlos bei ner Tri-X. Vllt sollte ich CF versuchen. ^^


----------



## ATIR290 (12. April 2014)

Echt genial die Karte und so wie es scheint bringt AMD mit dem 14.4 Beta ENDLICH wieder mal einen Hammer Treiber raus, auch die Performance hat wenig angezogen.
Fakt ist aber aber auch nach dem sehr guten 13.12 WHQL Treiber wieder Zeit, diesen Treiber hätten die AMD Jünger schon vor 1-2 Monaten gebraucht.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (12. April 2014)

Kann man die 290X Vapor-X oder 290X Toxic mit der R9 290X lightning vergleichen?


----------



## Euda (12. April 2014)

Danke euch für die Info 
Habe soeben den 14.4-Treiber installiert und endlich liegen nach dem Booten, wie bei den vorherigen 14.x-Versionen, keine 3D-Taktraten mehr an. Ebenfalls wirkt sich der Power Limit-Regler wieder aus und die Taktraten bei 100mV bleiben stabil.


Bei 3800MB Speicherbelegung flüssige & spielbare Frameraten in Thief mit maximalen Details, 4xSSAA sowie 2688x1512 Downsampling - powered by Mantle <3.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Kann man die 290X Vapor-X oder 290X Toxic mit der R9 290X lightning vergleichen?


 
Ich denke mal eher weniger. Die Lightning ist ja für OC gedacht. Bei den anderen beiden ist noch recht wenig zu den Phasen und SPaWa bekannt bzw habe ich noch kein PCB gesehen von beiden.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. April 2014)

Habt ihr auch mehr Leistung im Valley? - Brauche noch ~ 1-2% beim Benchen.


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. April 2014)

Kp, habe aber eben mal Valley mit 1220/1550 (Speicher OC klappt wieder ohne Probleme?!?!) 2866 Punkte auf Extrem erhalten.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. April 2014)

Italien macht Platz für die Vapor X Version

SAPPHIRE 101357501 - Schede Video - ePrice

Derzeit noch im selben Shop auf  stolze 472 Euro
soll aber bis Ende nächster Woche um die 400 Euro zu haben sein.

Tri-X wird wohl langsam aber sicher auslaufen...
Dennoch meine Sapphire R9 290 im Referenz Design wird von Tag zu Tag LEISER, da warte ich selbst lieber auf den echten Nachfolger der R9 290 zu Ende des Jahres hin  
Habe mit Luftkanal abgeschottet und nun höre ich den Lüfter recht angenehm, Temperaturen um die 85 - 87 Grad, mit OC auf 1060 maximale 91/92 Grad beim Metro LL Benchmark  (6 Run´s)


----------



## X6Sixcore (12. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dennoch meine Sapphire R9 290 im Referenz Design wird von Tag zu Tag LEISER, da warte ich selbst lieber auf den echten Nachfolger der R9 290 zu Ende des Jahres hin
> Habe mit Luftkanal abgeschottet und nun höre ich den Lüfter recht angenehm, Temperaturen um die 85 - 87 Grad, mit OC auf 1060 maximale 91/92 Grad beim Metro LL Benchmark  (6 Run´s)



Haste mal aufgemacht und nachgesehen, ob da Staub von innen an dem Kühler ist?

Der kann (luft-)schalldämpfend wirken...


----------



## ATIR290 (12. April 2014)

Gerade eben erst wieder den DHE Lüfter mit 100% Lüfterspeed durchpusten lassen, Staub ist so gut wie keiner an den Rotorblättern, entstaube alle 1,5 Monate den PC regelrecht.
So wie es scheint bringt der Luftkanal doch ein weitaus angenehmeres Geräusch mit sich da eben 1,5mm Blechabdekung (lackiert) der Lautheit den Wind aus den Segeln nimmt...


----------



## Gummert (12. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Kann man die 290X Vapor-X oder 290X Toxic mit der R9 290X lightning vergleichen?


 
Man kann sie nur in einem Punkt Vergleichen: Kann das selbe wie die Vapor-X ( Lüfter abschalten und nur einer läuft im Idle bzw. Surfen als auch BluRay ) 


@Pseudoephedrin, naja... ja ist  ne OC Karte - 13% zusätzliche Leistung ist drin bei 9% erhöhter Aufnahme. Das ist nice. Und da die GPUs selektiert sind die Samsung Speicher verwendet wird, holla, die Karte zieht! Jedenfalls sind es keine 4-7% zur 290 sondern 17-20% bei 9% mehr Verbrauch als Tri-X 290x
Hab ja schließlich eine Lightning, daher die Zahlen ;D Und wo ich die Lightning gekauft habe, war sie 48€ teurer als die Tri-X und für 50€,  13% mehr Leistung bei geringem mehrverbrauch, im Vergleich zur Tri-X und Vapor-X 290x wieso nicht!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ENdlich mal ein Preisfall  HAst du bestellt Evgasüchtiger?



Ne ist mir noch zu teuer....Max wäre 390€


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. April 2014)

Ich werde mir heute wohl zusätzlich die Vapor X bestellen. Hätte dazu ne Frage:

Müssen beide für den Betrieb den selben Takt haben? Order ist auch Spannung etc. wichtig?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. April 2014)

Es werden  automatisch die Taktraten der langsameren karte übernommen wenn ich mich nicht irre  Spannung und Co ist egal


----------



## Deathy93 (12. April 2014)

Ich lese hier immer öfter Schlechtes über die PCS+ :o
Bios Probleme, schlechte Verarbeitung, Black screens usw. 

Hab meine am Donnerstag bestellt und hoffe nun, dass die problemlos funktionieren wird:x


----------



## BertB (12. April 2014)

bei mir übernimmts die taktraten der schnelleren karte, 
oder, was ich im afterburner halt einstell
eine ist halt glaub die master, eine die slave karte,
die die zuerst da war, ist die master (vermutlich kann mans aber auch einstellen, im ccc?)

@ johnnyXVI

toxic dürfte ein ähnliches oc kaliber werden, wie die lightning, gibts aber glaub noch nicht,
soll aber wohl im april noch kommen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. April 2014)

Wollte nicht jemand mal eine 290x lightning farbtechnisch umändern, mit Folie oder so ähnlich? Hab ich die Bilder etwa übersehen oder wurde das noch nicht durchgezogen. (:


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Wollte nicht jemand mal eine 290x lightning farbtechnisch umändern, mit Folie oder so ähnlich? Hab ich die Bilder etwa übersehen oder wurde das noch nicht durchgezogen. (:


 
Sonnyblack oder so hieß der


----------



## Cyrus10000 (13. April 2014)

Ich könnt grad heulen .

MSI R9 290 Gaming mit leichtem Spulenfiepen gestern umgebaut mit nem MK-26 drauf und über Nacht alles erstmal in Ruhe gelassen.

Heute früh bau ich das Teil ein und starte BF 3 boa was das denn? Das Fiepen ist ca. doppelt so laut geworden Oo. An den OC Einstellungen wurde nix verändert zu vorher, also woran kann es liegen?

Die Teile auf der Karte wurden mit Enzo Tech und den Standart Kühlkörpern versorgt, da sollte es eigentlich kein Problem geben, was mir auch die Temperaturen bestätigen.

Kann es sein, dass die olle schwarze Platte die zwischen Kühler und Karte drauf war die Geräusche so gedämmt haben? Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, gern per PM .


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. April 2014)

Die Grundplatte geht doch eigtl. nicht über die Spulen?! Die liegt doch nur auf den Spannungswandlern selbst und die jaulen nicht rum 
Wenn du jetzt deine Gräuschkulisse halbiert hast, wird das Geräusch was zur hälfte zuvor übertönt wurde nun halt doppelt so laut erscheinen.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (13. April 2014)

Naja übertönt glaub ich nicht. Ich hatte im Afterburner 20% eingestellt bis 65°C, also bin ich der Meinung, dass es schon eher leise eingestellt war. Ich schließ jetzt mal das Gehäuse wieder und schau obs dann erträglicher wird. Bei Skyrim ist es schon nervig laut bei normaler Lautstärke des Spieles.

E: Die Spulen rasseln auch wenn ich nur die Maus bewege^^.


----------



## Schmenki (13. April 2014)

Hi.
Wo hast du denn die Lüfter für den kühlkörper angeschlossen? 
An der Karte oder an einer Lüftersteuerung?

Ich hatte auch extremes spulenfiepen als ich die Lüfter an der Karte selber angeschlossen hatte.


----------



## kohelet (13. April 2014)

Ganz einfach. Der Mk 26 verdeckt mit passiven kühlkörpern nicht soviel von den spawas, wie dein standardkühler. Also wird's lauter.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (13. April 2014)

Im Moment sind die Lüfter an der Karte selber angeschlossen.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. April 2014)

Es kann sein, dass die Karte die nicht verträgt. Schlueß sie mal ans Mainbiard an.


----------



## Schmenki (13. April 2014)

Cyrus10000 schrieb:


> Im Moment sind die Lüfter an der Karte selber angeschlossen.


 
Ich hatte bei meiner Karte das gleiche.
Extremes Spulenfiepen mit angeschlossenen Arctic Lüftern.
Schließ sie ans Mainboard an und benutze Speedfan 

lg


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer öfter Schlechtes über die PCS+ :o
> Bios Probleme, schlechte Verarbeitung, Black screens usw.
> 
> Hab meine am Donnerstag bestellt und hoffe nun, dass die problemlos funktionieren wird:x


 
Ich habe meine PCS+ seit etwas über einer Woche und bin absolut begeistert. Habe zwar die WLP gewechselt und die Lüfter angepasst, aber nun ist die Karte der Hammer. -50mV im 2D und 3D bei Stock MHz und 1200MHz sind auch drinn, natürlich mit paar mV mehr. habe da aber noch nicht aktualisiert und optimiert.
Verarbeitung und Design finde ich super. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Die Tri-X fand ich da absolut billig vom Aussehen. Ist natürlich alles mein persönliches Empfinden. Und einen BlackScreen habe ich nur, wenn ich die Steckerleiste aus mache


----------



## Euda (13. April 2014)

Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit, im Leerlauf bzw. unter leichten Lastzuständen konstante 2D-Taktraten, ergo 300MHz GPU sowie 150MHz VRAM, zu forcieren? Der permanente Taktwechsel des VRAMs zwischen 150- & 1300 MHz quasi im Sekundentakt bei aktiver Hardwarebeschleunigung im Chrome-Browser gefällt mir absolut nicht.


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. April 2014)

Dann schalt halt die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus.


----------



## Euda (13. April 2014)

Auf diese möchte ich eben nicht verzichten .


----------



## Deathy93 (13. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich habe meine PCS+ seit etwas über einer Woche und bin absolut begeistert. Habe zwar die WLP gewechselt und die Lüfter angepasst, aber nun ist die Karte der Hammer. -50mV im 2D und 3D bei Stock MHz und 1200MHz sind auch drinn, natürlich mit paar mV mehr. habe da aber noch nicht aktualisiert und optimiert.
> Verarbeitung und Design finde ich super. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Die Tri-X fand ich da absolut billig vom Aussehen. Ist natürlich alles mein persönliches Empfinden. Und einen BlackScreen habe ich nur, wenn ich die Steckerleiste aus mache


 
Na, das hört sich doch gut an 


Neues Video zur Vapor-X  :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYfcQEqyd5Y


----------



## basic123 (13. April 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit, im Leerlauf bzw. unter leichten Lastzuständen konstante 2D-Taktraten, ergo 300MHz GPU sowie 150MHz VRAM, zu forcieren? Der permanente Taktwechsel des VRAMs zwischen 150- & 1300 MHz quasi im Sekundentakt bei aktiver Hardwarebeschleunigung im Chrome-Browser gefällt mir absolut nicht.



Man kann mit MSI Afterburner ein 2D-Profil mit 525MHz GPU sowie 675MHz einstellen. Das sind zwar nicht ganz die Idle Minimalwerte, hilft aber trozdem bei Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Gummert (13. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Na, das hört sich doch gut an
> 
> 
> Neues Video zur Vapor-X  :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYfcQEqyd5Y


 

Das ist immer son Problem mit den Mikrofonen... wenn ich meinen Rechner mit ner Kamera aufzeichne, meint man, dass Teil ist so laut wie ein Triebwerk... 
Sogar der Lüfter im Kühlschrank hört sich aufgenommen an, wie sone Turbine, aber ist wenn man selbst hört total leise...


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Na, das hört sich doch gut an
> 
> 
> Neues Video zur Vapor-X  :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYfcQEqyd5Y


 
Habe eben mit den selben Taktraten und Lüfter Konfig bei meiner Tri-X probiert: 71 °C. Wobei da es natürlich noch auf den Chip ankommt.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (13. April 2014)

Hab n Problem mit meiner Lightning, irgendwie hab ich Mikroruckler, bin am verzweifeln...
Hab schon verschiedene Benches, Games unter verschiedenen Bedingungen getestet... Nix ändert sich... Takt wir gehalten, temps, alles in Ordnung... Woran kann es liegen? Hat jemand n Tipp?

Mein System: 
Windows 7, Fx8350 @ 4,3 GHz, ASrock 970 extreme 3, 16 Gb kingston Blue 1600, r9 290x Lightning, lc power 750 Watt...


----------



## Cyrus10000 (13. April 2014)

Was läuft sonst so alles mit? Mal versucht per Taskmanager nur wichtige Sachen laufen zu lassen? Welches Virenprogramm?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (13. April 2014)

Standard Antivir, radeon pro, fraps, afterburner, g930exe, ccc... Bis jetzt noch nicht, ich werde es mal ausprobieren. Hatte vorher noch die MSI r9 290 gaming, da lief alles problemlos geschmeidig


----------



## Ceon026 (13. April 2014)

Welchen Treiber haste drauf?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (13. April 2014)

Momentan den aktuellen Beta. Habe aber bereits beide ausprobiert, also normal und Beta... Kein Unterschied -.-


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Momentan den aktuellen Beta. Habe aber bereits beide ausprobiert, also normal und Beta... Kein Unterschied -.-


 
Welchen Beta-Treiber?


----------



## Deathy93 (13. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> lc power 750 Watt...



Warum kauft man son Schrott?


----------



## Rizoma (13. April 2014)

Die neueren von lc power sind gar nicht mehr so schlecht die frage ist aber welches genau er hat


----------



## MastaKLINGE (13. April 2014)

Hab den 3.0.0. 19 Beta... Ist n LC8850II von LC Power... Tja warum hab ich es gekauft, kp ich brauchte eins und dachte es wäre gut.... Hab mal alle unwichtigen Programme ausgestellt, hat auch nix gebracht :/


----------



## Ceon026 (13. April 2014)

3.0.0. 19 Beta , das ist doch MSI Afterburner? und nicht dein Grafikkarten Treiber


----------



## MastaKLINGE (13. April 2014)

Oh **** sry XD ich mein natürlich den 14.3 Beta  bin schon so perplex, dass mich das durcheinander bringt... Ich kann's einfach nicht verstehen wieso ich auf einmal Mikroruckler habe...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Oh **** sry XD ich mein natürlich den 14.3 Beta  bin schon so perplex, dass mich das durcheinander bringt... Ich kann's einfach nicht verstehen wieso ich auf einmal Mikroruckler habe...


 
Dann probier mal Beta 14.4


----------



## MastaKLINGE (13. April 2014)

Gibt's den schon?


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. April 2014)

Jup, gibt es.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (13. April 2014)

Tatsache! Danke für die Info, ich probier den mal


----------



## BertB (13. April 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-425.html#post6328574

in dem post war ein link zum download


----------



## Deathy93 (14. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Tatsache! Danke für die Info, ich probier den mal


 
Und? Läufts besser? 


btw. muss doch mal langsam ein Test der Vapor-X kommen -.-


----------



## BertB (14. April 2014)

3dmark11 läuft blöd
aber
3dmark firestrike extreme hatte ich grad neuen rekord
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
und vor allem gabs null mikroruckler, und sonst ganz schön dolle

das hier ist mit oc
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2011781
gab aber vereinzelt leichte artefakte, also viel mehr ist wohl nicht drin
speicher runter, gpu rauf könnt noch was gehen

games kann ich noch nicht so sagen, aber vermutlich gut (die wollen schließlich ihre neue superkarte 295 gut da stehen lassen, 290/290x cf war bestimmt focus)


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. April 2014)

Moin moin,

wie bekomme ich es ans laufen, das das Einstellen des 2D und 3D Profiles im Afterburner richtig übernommen wird? Die beiden Profile legt er richtig an, aber er wechselt nicht innerhalb der Profile :-/


----------



## xxwollexx (14. April 2014)

Es gibt einen privaten kleinen test sowie einen recht interessant Beitrag zum Thema Güteklasse der Chips bei CB

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1317022&page=2


----------



## BertB (14. April 2014)

meinste den langen beitrag, wo der speicher nur mit 1350MHz läuft?
ich würds machen, wie der typ, nur halt +voltage statt -takt 
hab noch nie irgendwas reklamiert, ist mir zu stressig, (ich hass schon die bestellerei, hin-und herschicken ginge gar nicht)
da müssts schon halt nicht laufen


----------



## xxwollexx (14. April 2014)

Richtig  Meine erst den Beitrag mit dem Video bei 70°C und anschließend die doch recht gute Auskunft über das erkannte Problem des 280x Vapor-X Test bei Hardwareluxx und den Speichern, welche auf 1350mhz und nicht auf 1400mhz laufen. Also entweder bin ich einfach ungeduldig oder sonst einfach besseres gewöhnt, aber wenn ich lese das eine Privatperson am 4.4 die Vapor-X erhalten hat und nun rund 10 Tage später bislang es weder einen deutschsprachigen, noch ein englischsprachigen Test gibt wundert es mich schon ein wenig.

Sein Untertakten hat er auch in seinem Test begründet, da dadurch die Karte noch kühler läuft und 1400mhz zu 1350mhz genau 0,6fps aus machen  

Mein erstes Produkt, welches ich sogar gleich 3x reklamieren durfte, waren meine Rams und durch eine Fehllieferung seitens Amazon (Rams per Brief [1,45€] verschickt) hatte ich nach einem Monat anstatt 16gb, 32gb^^. Sie waren halt alle defekten und führte zu regelmäßigen Blackscreens :/ Aussage von Corsair war, dass eine nachträgliche Überprüfung teurer sei als ein RMA.


----------



## BertB (14. April 2014)

wegen tests von manchen karten versteh ich auch nicht,
ansonsten wird mit spekulationen  im vorfeld krampfhaft versucht news zu generieren,
aber "the real thing" ist dann oft von den üblichen testseiten nicht beizukriegen
manche karten sieht man eh fast nie (schicken die einfach keine samples? scheint wohl so...club 3d, vtx3d, kann man na klar die powercolor zahlen nehmen, aber dennoch) 

untertakten und undervolten kann auch gut sein, klar
für full hd mit so starken karten würd ich das vielleicht auch machen

jetzt mit cf fahr ich meist stock gigabyte 290 windforce = 1040/1250MHz
läuft einfach am besten, drüber fängts schell an temperaturmäßig zu throtteln (da brauch ich dann auch ne spannungserhöhung)
für die andere karte (xfx double dissipation, stock = 947/1250MHz) ist das auch ordentliches oc, 
ohne spannungserhöhung bin ich sehr glücklich, dass das stabil zu sein scheint


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. April 2014)

War bei der PCS+ nicht anders.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (14. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Und? Läufts besser?   btw. muss doch mal langsam ein Test der Vapor-X kommen -.-



Hab gestern Abend noch schnell den neuen Treiber draufgehauen und Heaven laufen lassen, sieht auf jeden fall flüssiger aus  dann noch für 10 min BF4, ohne Probleme  Danke!

Bin auch mal gespannt auf die Tests von der Vapor-X, vor allem wird es auch zeit


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (14. April 2014)

Ich bin auch gespannt wie mein Sohn an Weihnachten. Heute kommt meine Vapor-x bei mir an. Wird dann heute Abend direkt verbaut und in meinem neu installierten Windows 8.1 getestet.


----------



## Shooot3r (14. April 2014)

Wird der Takt beim 14.4 wenigste ns gehalten?


----------



## Euda (14. April 2014)

Bei mir behob er sämtliche Fehler bzgl. des Power-Limit. Überdies hält er, im Gegensatz zu den Vorgänger-14.xern, im Idle wieder die 2D-Taktraten, anstelle des 3D-Clock von 1040 MHz.


----------



## mdbandit (14. April 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wird der Takt beim 14.4 wenigste ns gehalten?



wo gibt es denn den 14.4 ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. April 2014)

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=388217


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. April 2014)

mdbandit schrieb:


> wo gibt es denn den 14.4 ?


 
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4798681&postcount=65

edit: zu langsam


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. April 2014)

Hab Spammer gehört. Hat mich jemand gerufen?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (14. April 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wird der Takt beim 14.4 wenigste ns gehalten?



Also bei mir nur mit dem Trick von Duvar :/ aber war vorher genauso... Also ohne den Trick manchmal Einbrüche von bis zu 300mhz aber das merkt man nicht...

Forza BVB!!! Da haben wir die Bauern aus dem Süden schön einen mitgegeben ;D


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. April 2014)

Der 14.4 läuft richtig klasse. Das erste was mir aufgefallen ist, das der Takt im 2D Betrieb sauberer gehalten wird.

PS: Meine Erfahrungen nach 1,5 Wochen mit meiner R9 290 PCS+. Ich habe scheinbar richtiges Glück eine gute Karte erwischt zu haben. Unter Last liegen gerade einmal VDDC 1,070V an. Habe bereits am ersten WE die WLP getauscht und bin von 81°C unter Furemark auf 75-76°C runter (Stock). Dann habe ich die Lüfter im Gehäuse optimiert und -50mV VDDC gegeben und die Karte läuft nun unter Furemark mit 73-74°C. Das kann sich natürlich noch im Sommer ändern, aber Furemark spiegelt auch keinen realen Betrieb wieder. In Unique stehen maximal 68°C auf der Uhr 

Mein Fazit: Alles Glücksache was man bekommt. Das nächste Kapitel ist OC. Wobei aus dem Stand raus 1200MHz kein Problem waren. Ich bin sehr zu frieden. Man kann dem Glück mit dem Kauf einer Vapor-X etwas auf die Sprünge halfen, aber siehe dem Post bei CB ist auch das keine Garantie!!!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. April 2014)

Wieso gibt's den 14.4 eigentlich nicht bei AMD direkt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Wieso gibt's den 14.4 eigentlich nicht bei AMD direkt?


 
Weil es ein Pressetreiber ist


----------



## LaMort (14. April 2014)

Ich würde bei meiner Tri-X gerne die WLP neu auftragen. Trotz optimierten Luftstroms und neuen Gehäuselüftern kommt die Karte bie BF4, Furmark oder Valley immer noch auf 76°-79°. Das ist zwar nicht bedenklich, aber mehr als andere hier haben, selbst bei gefixten 25%.

Nur bin ich offenbar zu blöd den Kühler zu lösen. Ich habe alle Schrauben vom PCB (auch die der GPU-Backplate) und die vier Schräubchen an der Slotblende gelöst. Aber da ist immer noch ein Widerstand. Die Testmagazine scheinen den Kühler ja ohne Probleme oder Beschädigung entfernt zu haben. Was übersehe ich?


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2014)

Lohnt es bei einem Referenz Modell den Kühler mit neuer WLP auszustatten? 

Wenn ja gibts ne Demontageanleitung?


----------



## BertB (14. April 2014)

hab ich so schon als test von ner seite gelesen, als der referenz neu raus kam
tom´s hardware? (bin nicht sicher)
hatten jedenfalls 5°C weniger mit tausch
stand auch drin, dass die verarbeitungsquali beim draufmachen der refkühler gerade am anfang wohl stark geschwankt habe,
manche mit viel zu viel wlp und so

http://www.tomshardware.de/radeon-r...al-grease-tutorial,testberichte-241431-4.html
ist ne 290x gewesen, von 5°C steht so doch nix drin, aber es bleibt länger kühl, soll sich wohl lohnen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. April 2014)

Jemand einen Link zum backen der Grundplatte?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. April 2014)

Also bei meiner PCS+ waren 5-6K durch den Tausch der WLP din.

@LaMort: Das Backplate brauchst Du nicht lösen. Wenn Du die vier Schrauben auf der Rückseite (beim Backplate) rings um die GPU gelöst hast, sollte das reichen. ICH GEHE ABER AUSDRÜCKLICH NICHT VON DER REFERENZPLATINE AUS. Du hast ja gesagt, das Du die Tri-X hast. Die Kühlpads vom RAM kleben aber recht gut auf den vRAM - Bausteinen. Wenn Du also die Schrauben gelöst hast, dann beginne einfach den Kühler und das PCB leicht gegen einander zu verdrehen. dann sollte das gehen.

@BertB: Es bleibt nicht nur länger kühl, sondern auch an sich kühler. Und nach Übergang von 3D in 2D wird die Karte schneller wieder kühl. Nur mal so ein Beispiel: Die Leitfähigkeit wird in W/mK angegeben. Wenn Du eine 5W/mK WLP verwendest und diese gegen 50W/mK tauscht, dann kannst Du über die gleiche Fläche 10mal mehr Wärme abgeben. Die Wärme bleibt in unserem Fall die gleiche Menge, aber durch die bessere Wärmeübertragung kühlt sich das System schneller ab.
Wenn allerdings der Kühler sehr schlecht ist und die Temperatur nicht schnell genug ableiten kann, dann bringt auch eine gute WLP nix. Wärmetransport bedingt immer einen Temperaturunterschied, damit die Wärme abgeführt werden kann. 

Für die ganz Neugierigen Wärmeleitfähigkeit


----------



## LaMort (14. April 2014)

@ GrenzGaengAir

Danke. So weit ich weiß, hat die Tri-X eine Referenzplatine. Genau, die Schrauben die außen sind habe ich gelöst und die vier an der Backplate.
Vielleicht bin ich etwas naiv an die Sache rangegangen. Wenn sie so gut kleben, gehen die Kühlpads beim entfernen des Kühlers kaputt? Brauche ich also vorab schon Ersatz? 
Ich habe mich einfach nicht getraut zu viel Kraft aufzuwenden.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. April 2014)

LaMort schrieb:


> @ GrenzGaengAir
> 
> Danke. So weit ich weiß, hat die Tri-X eine Referenzplatine. Genau, die Schrauben die außen sind habe ich gelöst und die vier an der Backplate.
> Vielleicht bin ich etwas naiv an die Sache rangegangen. Wenn sie so gut kleben, gehen die Kühlpads beim entfernen des Kühlers kaputt? Brauche ich also vorab schon Ersatz?
> Ich habe mich einfach nicht getraut zu viel Kraft aufzuwenden.



Bei mir sind die Pads nicht kaputt gegangen und sind am Kühler kleben geblieben. Ein wenig kraft darf schon sein, aber ganz wichtig ist, die PCB nicht biegen. Also vorsichtig drehen und dann leicht ziehen. Wenn Du Kühler und PCB gegen einander kibbelst, dann auch schön vorsichtig.

PS: Alles auf Deine Gefahr. Versteht sich!!!

Bei der Tri-X sind es doch eine ganze Menge mehr an Schrauben.
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/ACC_4878_DxO.jpg

Ich zähle 12 Schrauben um die Grundplatte rum. 4Stück, die die GPU direkt halten und eine hinten an der Slotblende!!!!


----------



## LaMort (14. April 2014)

Genau. 12 außen, 4 an der GPU-Backplate und 4 am Slotblech (wovon aber wahrscheinlich nur 2 weg müssen).
Hat die Referenz aber auch:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree.../Radeon_R9_290X_Platine_ohne_Kuehler-pcgh.jpg


----------



## beren2707 (14. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Jemand einen Link zum backen der Grundplatte?


 Link.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. April 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Link.


 
Vielen Dank


----------



## MastaKLINGE (14. April 2014)

Der Bruder von meiner Freundin meint dass ich immernoch Mikroruckler bei BF4 habe aber nur für die ersten 3 Minuten einer map... Bin erst Donnerstag wieder zu Hause... Woran kann das bloß liegen? 

Er hat zudem CS:GO gespielt und dabei ist ihm auch nix aufgefallen, aber das game ist natürlich auch nicht so GPU lastig... Wie gesagt als ich gestern kurz mit dem neuen Beta angetestet habe lief Heaven etwas smoother und die kurzen 10 Minuten bf4 schienen mir auch ganz geschmeidig. 

Der junge zockt jetzt schon ne weile und geschmeidig ist das game erst nach ca.3 min... Ich kann's nicht fassen, da mach ich n Upgrade auf 290 mit x und hab Probleme...


----------



## JonnyFaust (14. April 2014)

Ich hatte das auch in BF4, allerdings lag es daran, dass mein Mitbewohner nebenbei am Downloaden war. 

Aber das es nach 3 Minuten aufhört klingt komisch. Wird da vllt was im Hintergrund ausgeführt? (Antivir,etc.)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich die Folie an der Grundplatte auch mit ab machen? Bringt die was?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (14. April 2014)

Ja das nagt total an meinen Nerven, vor allem hatte ich vorher die R9 290 gaming non X, da war alles super nur, dass die temps für meine Verhältnisse nicht in Ordnung waren. 

Also hab das free Antivir am laufen, sowie FRAPS, und xfast lan, xfast USB, Afterburner und das war es dann auch schon... Ich bin echt ratlos


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> hab ich so schon als test von ner seite gelesen, als der referenz neu raus kam
> tom´s hardware? (bin nicht sicher)
> hatten jedenfalls 5°C weniger mit tausch
> stand auch drin, dass die verarbeitungsquali beim draufmachen der refkühler gerade am anfang wohl stark geschwankt habe,
> ...


 
 Super! Danke schön, werde das dieser Tage testen.

 Eine Anleitung das Kühlervieh zu demontieren gibt's irgendwo?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. April 2014)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gespannt wie mein Sohn an Weihnachten. Heute kommt meine Vapor-x bei mir an. Wird dann heute Abend direkt verbaut und in meinem neu installierten Windows 8.1 getestet.



Und und und berichte bitte sofort wenn die vaporx rennt


----------



## Roundy (14. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Der Bruder von meiner Freundin meint dass ich immernoch Mikroruckler bei BF4 habe aber nur für die ersten 3 Minuten einer map... Bin erst Donnerstag wieder zu Hause... Woran kann das bloß liegen?
> 
> Er hat zudem CS:GO gespielt und dabei ist ihm auch nix aufgefallen, aber das game ist natürlich auch nicht so GPU lastig... Wie gesagt als ich gestern kurz mit dem neuen Beta angetestet habe lief Heaven etwas smoother und die kurzen 10 Minuten bf4 schienen mir auch ganz geschmeidig.
> 
> Der junge zockt jetzt schon ne weile und geschmeidig ist das game erst nach ca.3 min... Ich kann's nicht fassen, da mach ich n Upgrade auf 290 mit x und hab Probleme...



Du hast microruckler bei ner singleGPU? 
Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen?


----------



## BertB (14. April 2014)

das ist kein multi gpu exclusives "feature",
tritt nur viel seltener auf (unregelmäßige frametimes halt)


----------



## MastaKLINGE (14. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Du hast microruckler bei ner singleGPU?  Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen?



Kein Witz es ist leider so, mit dem neuen Beta haben die ruckler etwas abgenommen im Heaven aber sie sind trotzdem noch da. Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## Deathy93 (14. April 2014)

Mein Gott, meine PCS+ wurd immer noch nicht versandt.
MF ist doch ein Saftladen!


----------



## Roundy (14. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> das ist kein multi gpu exclusives "feature",
> tritt nur viel seltener auf (unregelmäßige frametimes halt)



Man lernt nie aus 
Hab davon halt noch nie was gehört. 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, meine PCS+ wurd immer noch nicht versandt.
> MF ist doch ein Saftladen!



Ich hatte mit MF noch nie Probleme .....Sauschnelle Lieferung und Kulant


----------



## BertB (14. April 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield/314206-mikroruckler-battlefield-4-single-gpu.html
hier zum beispiel

vielleicht wär das auch was für dich MastaKLINGE,
aber geht glaub um amd fx

edit: hast ja fx 8350, vielleicht bringts dann was


----------



## Deathy93 (14. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit MF noch nie Probleme .....Sauschnelle Lieferung und Kulant


 
Naja, ich habe schon mehrfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Z.B bekommste gerne mal gebrauchte Ware von denen geliefert oder der aktuelle Verfügbarkeitsstatus stimmt nicht.

Aber die sind halt am günstigsten. Ich hoffe, dass die Karte dann morgen endlich rausgeht.


----------



## LaMort (14. April 2014)

Ich habe gerade noch mal versucht den Kühler vom PCB zu lösen. Keine Chance, auf Höhe der GPU, also mittig ist ein starker Widerstand. Allerdings habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und Gummi-Unterlegscheiben zwischen den Kühler und die Stege auf denen die Lüfter verschraubt sind geschoben. Und siehe da: Die Karte ist signifikant leiser und sogar kühler(!). Bei Valley bleibt sie bei 72°, mit Furmark bekomm ich sie (mit meiner Lüfterkurve) nicht über 77°. Komische Sache...


----------



## MastaKLINGE (14. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield/314206-mikroruckler-battlefield-4-single-gpu.html hier zum beispiel  vielleicht wär das auch was für dich MastaKLINGE, aber geht glaub um amd fx  edit: hast ja fx 8350, vielleicht bringts dann was



Jo hab den FX, ich probiere es aus sobald ich zu Hause bin    Danke Bert

Edit: ich meine ich meine cores schon mal ausgeparkt, aber ich prüfen kann ich es erst Donnerstag :/ trotzdem danke.


----------



## Ceon026 (14. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Der Bruder von meiner Freundin meint dass ich immernoch Mikroruckler bei BF4 habe aber nur für die ersten 3 Minuten einer map... Bin erst Donnerstag wieder zu Hause... Woran kann das bloß liegen?
> 
> Er hat zudem CS:GO gespielt und dabei ist ihm auch nix aufgefallen, aber das game ist natürlich auch nicht so GPU lastig... Wie gesagt als ich gestern kurz mit dem neuen Beta angetestet habe lief Heaven etwas smoother und die kurzen 10 Minuten bf4 schienen mir auch ganz geschmeidig.
> 
> Der junge zockt jetzt schon ne weile und geschmeidig ist das game erst nach ca.3 min... Ich kann's nicht fassen, da mach ich n Upgrade auf 290 mit x und hab Probleme...


 

Wenn er BF4 naval strike DLC zockt ist es auch kein Wunder. Naval strike ist bei mir unspielbar, hab nur FPS einbrüche.


----------



## m1ch1 (15. April 2014)

Also bei mir läuft naval strike ganz gut. Hab nur in second assault deutlich schlechtere fps.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (15. April 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> Wenn er BF4 naval strike DLC zockt ist es auch kein Wunder. Naval strike ist bei mir unspielbar, hab nur FPS einbrüche.



Bei mir tritt das Problem aber auch auf den normalen Karten


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. April 2014)

Bei mir rennt das Game mit allen DLC's wie Hexe. Nur die ersten 14.X Treiber waren etwas hakelig. Der 14.2 war bei mir absolut unbrauchbar.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (15. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Bei mir rennt das Game mit allen DLC's wie Hexe. Nur die ersten 14.X Treiber waren etwas hakelig. Der 14.2 war bei mir absolut unbrauchbar.



Was heißt das?  Ruckler, Mikroruckler? Taktschwankungen?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (15. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und und und berichte bitte sofort wenn die vaporx rennt



Werde ich machen. Wurde gestern von meinen Kindern nicht an den Rechner gelassen.

Werde heute Abend mal Bilder, Screenshots machen und benchen


----------



## MastaKLINGE (15. April 2014)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Werde ich machen. Wurde gestern von meinen Kindern nicht an den Rechner gelassen.  Werde heute Abend mal Bilder, Screenshots machen und benchen



Kann so schon selten zocken, wie das bloß aussieht wenn ich noch Kinder habe  

Vapor-X wäre auch ne Option für mich gewesen, vielleicht sogar die bessere, der Unterschied zwischen 290X und non X, explizit zwischen Lightning und Vapor-X mit OC, ist marginal sogar fast nicht vorhanden. Da hat Duvar auf jeden fall recht... Wenn ich meine Probleme nicht in den Griff bekomm, tausch ich die gg die Vapor... Soviel ist sicher


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Was heißt das?  Ruckler, Mikroruckler? Taktschwankungen?


 
Die Hexe, von der ich rede, sagt: "Alles Bestens!!!"
Ich zocke auf einem 120Hz Monitor und habe die FPS auch darauf gelocked. Da ist zwar nicht alles auf max., vor allem weil ich das auch als Blödsinn erachte. HBAO ist immer aus und PostAA ebenso. 
Ruckler habe ich nur, wenn meine Hand ruckelt  nach einem anstrengenden Abend 
Taktschwankungen sind mir ein Fremdwort. Ganz ehrlich hab ich nur im AB die VDDC um -50mV abgesenkt und das läuft richtig sauber und der Takt wird bis auf Ausnahmen bei 1040MHz gehalten.

Ich wüsst nicht, was eine Vapor-X besser machen sollte. Die Vapor-X hat sogar 10MHz bei der GPU weniger, zwar auch 50MHz beim vRAM mehr, aber ich behaupte mal ganz frech, das sich das unterm Strich die Waage hält.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2014)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Werde ich machen. Wurde gestern von meinen Kindern nicht an den Rechner gelassen.
> 
> Werde heute Abend mal Bilder, Screenshots machen und benchen



Kenne ich....meine zwei kleinen halten mich auch gut auf trapp


----------



## Deathy93 (15. April 2014)

Hab nun endlich die Versandbestätigung bekommen. 
Morgen sollte die Karte da sein


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Hab nun endlich die Versandbestätigung bekommen.
> Morgen sollte die Karte da sein


 
Bin mal gespannt, was Deine PCS+ so bringt


----------



## Roundy (15. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was Deine PCS+ so bringt



Sind wir alle


----------



## MastaKLINGE (15. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Die Hexe, von der ich rede, sagt: "Alles Bestens!!!" Ich zocke auf einem 120Hz Monitor und habe die FPS auch darauf gelocked. Da ist zwar nicht alles auf max., vor allem weil ich das auch als Blödsinn erachte. HBAO ist immer aus und PostAA ebenso. Ruckler habe ich nur, wenn meine Hand ruckelt  nach einem anstrengenden Abend  Taktschwankungen sind mir ein Fremdwort. Ganz ehrlich hab ich nur im AB die VDDC um -50mV abgesenkt und das läuft richtig sauber und der Takt wird bis auf Ausnahmen bei 1040MHz gehalten.  Ich wüsst nicht, was eine Vapor-X besser machen sollte. Die Vapor-X hat sogar 10MHz bei der GPU weniger, zwar auch 50MHz beim vRAM mehr, aber ich behaupte mal ganz frech, das sich das unterm Strich die Waage hält.



Hehe die ruhige Hand ist gut 

Da hält sich die Waage da hast du recht. Es ging mir darum dass ich vorher ne Msi gaming non X hatte, da lief auch alles tutti. Jetzt bei der Lightning eben nicht, deshalb...


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Hehe die ruhige Hand ist gut
> 
> Da hält sich die Waage da hast du recht. Es ging mir darum dass ich vorher ne Msi gaming non X hatte, da lief auch alles tutti. Jetzt bei der Lightning eben nicht, deshalb...


 
Hast Du BF3 mal getestet, ob es da auch ruckelt? Beide Spiele haben eine ähnliche Engine. Wenn BF3 ebenso ruckelt, dann liegt es mit großer Sicherheit nicht am Spiel. Dann würde ich mal mit absolut unterirdischen Grafikeinstellungen testen, also 800x600 und alles auf low. Wenn es dann noch ruckelt, wird es wohl kaum an der GraKa liegen. Dann kannst Dich ja noch mal melden


----------



## MastaKLINGE (15. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hast Du BF3 mal getestet, ob es da auch ruckelt? Beide Spiele haben eine ähnliche Engine. Wenn BF3 ebenso ruckelt, dann liegt es mit großer Sicherheit nicht am Spiel. Dann würde ich mal mit absolut unterirdischen Grafikeinstellungen testen, also 800x600 und alles auf low. Wenn es dann noch ruckelt, wird es wohl kaum an der GraKa liegen. Dann kannst Dich ja noch mal melden



Hab's letzte Woche runtergeschmissen, jedenfalls läuft Heaven auch mit kleinen Hängern bzw. Mikrorucklern. Hat sich aber etwas gebessert mit dem 295x Beta Treiber. 

Bin erst Donnerstag zu Hause und kann mich dann erst intensiver mit der Problematik auseinandersetzen. Probiere dann mal Red Orchestra 2 und so, je nachdem was ich an grafiklastigen Spielen drauf habe. 

Mysteriös ist das allemal, hab auch schon am powerlimit rumgespielt, bisschen mehr core Saft gegeben aber keine Änderung. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Graka kaputt ist. Erstmal guck ich ob meine cores entparkt sind, tu den zusätzlichen 6Pin Stöpsel rein und gucke was passiert... Vllt limitiert die CPU oder throttlet runter, kann ich mir ehrlichgesagt aber auch nicht vorstellen. Vorher lief alles ohne Probleme mit meiner r9 290 gaming


----------



## Deathy93 (15. April 2014)

Kann mir jemand gute und vor allem ruhige 140mm Gehäuselüfter empfehlen? 

Bitte keinen Corsair Müll


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. April 2014)

Noiseblocker  BlackSilent Pro 2


----------



## LaMort (15. April 2014)

Ich steige momentan von 2 BeQuiet auf 2 Noctua A14 PWM im Dach um. Die Shadow Wings 140 konnten einfach nicht genügend Luft befördern.


----------



## Deathy93 (15. April 2014)

Noctua Lüfter gefallen mir optisch überhaupt nicht.
Mein System ist in schwarz/blau gehalten, dementsprechend sollten die Lüfter auch aussehen 
Hatte 2 x AF140 "Quiet" Edition von Corsair drin, aber die sind viel zu laut. Das Lager brummt ziemlich stark.


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (15. April 2014)

Wie wäre es mit den Dead Silence (DS) lüftern von Aerocool?


----------



## LaMort (15. April 2014)

Klar Geschmackssache. Die Optik meines Systems ist mir schnurzegal. Dafür bin ich halt bei zwei bis drei Grad über Norm schon zickig.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Noiseblocker  BlackSilent Pro 2



Jo Pk2


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2014)

http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=JEXS0C&


----------



## Deathy93 (15. April 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit den Dead Silence (DS) lüftern von Aerocool?


 
Vonner Optik her ganz schick


----------



## ATIR290 (15. April 2014)

Preis sinkt bei der Vapor X bis nächster Woche sicherlich bei vielen Shops unter 400 Euro ab
Italien ist bereits bei 387 Euro, Shop ist zu empfehlen, aber lange dauert die Spedition.

Offeta SAPPHIRE SVGA Sapphire R9 290 4GB VAPORX 112270440G

Wird wohl auf 370 bis 380 Euro hinauflaufen ab Mai, dann kommt ja sowieso das Sommerloch


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Hab's letzte Woche runtergeschmissen, jedenfalls läuft Heaven auch mit kleinen Hängern bzw. Mikrorucklern. Hat sich aber etwas gebessert mit dem 295x Beta Treiber.
> 
> Bin erst Donnerstag zu Hause und kann mich dann erst intensiver mit der Problematik auseinandersetzen. Probiere dann mal Red Orchestra 2 und so, je nachdem was ich an grafiklastigen Spielen drauf habe.
> 
> Mysteriös ist das allemal, hab auch schon am powerlimit rumgespielt, bisschen mehr core Saft gegeben aber keine Änderung. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Graka kaputt ist. Erstmal guck ich ob meine cores entparkt sind, tu den zusätzlichen 6Pin Stöpsel rein und gucke was passiert... Vllt limitiert die CPU oder throttlet runter, kann ich mir ehrlichgesagt aber auch nicht vorstellen. Vorher lief alles ohne Probleme mit meiner r9 290 gaming


 
Ich habe gerade beim BF4 zocken festgestellt, das mein System (ich denke mal es liegt am Treiber) auch geruckelt hat. Dabei war fest zu stellen, das die Takrate voll an lag, aber die GPU - Auslastung zwischen knapp 60% und Vollauslastung geschwankt hat. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Könnte auch bei Dir so sein. 

Vielleicht haben andere schlaue Köpfe eine Idee. Könnte auch am 14.4er liegen. Nach einem Neustart war alles wieder schick. Hab jetzt aber keinen Bock mehr zu testen  
Morgen wieder


----------



## xxwollexx (15. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Preis sinkt bei der Vapor X bis nächster Woche sicherlich bei vielen Shops unter 400 Euro ab
> Italien ist bereits bei 387 Euro, Shop ist zu empfehlen, aber lange dauert die Spedition.
> 
> Offeta SAPPHIRE SVGA Sapphire R9 290 4GB VAPORX 112270440G
> ...




380€ ist auch durchaus ein Preis den ich persönlich bereit wäre zu zahlen. Alles über 400€ macht absolut keinen Sinn, da man fürs gleiche Geld bereits eine 290x von diversen Herstellern im Angebot erhält (Gigabyte, Asus...)

Aber immernoch kein Test von irgend einer Computerseite oder Firma!?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (16. April 2014)

Hallo,

vorgestern kam dieses schöne Teil bei mir an: Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X.

Hier ein paar Bilder der Karte und meines Rechners:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Punkt der mich schon nach dem Auspacken gewundert hat ist, Das keine einzige Schnittstelle geschützt wurde. Von Gigabyte bin ich gewohnt das über dem PCI-E Anschluss und allen Bildschirm Ausgängen zum Schutz Abdeckung waren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein Vergleich Übergangskarte zur Neuen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das Zubehör: 2 Adpaterkabel, CD mit Treiber und ein Mauspad, was eine schöne Beigabe ist, aber für meinen Geschmack leider etwas zu klein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das Ganze eingebaut in meinem System. Schade das die Vapor-x so ein helles Blau hat und nicht das blau der Temperatur LED, sonst würde die Karte optisch perfekt ins System passen.

Vorsicht an alle Käufer, bedenkt die Länge dieser Karte. Wie man es schön auf dem Bild erkennt, passt die Karte ins Graphite 600T auch ohne Ausbau der Laufwerks Käfige (wird aber schon eng). Deswegen habe ich die Käfige ausgebaut und die Festplatten mittels 
HDD-Rack in die freien Slots oberhalb gesteckt, schöner Nebeneffekt besserer Luftstrom durch das Gehäuse.


Leider kam ich nur kurz zum Antesten, da meine 8 Wochen alte Tochter gemeint hat Papa müsste mit ihr 1  1/2 Stunden in der Wohnung spazieren gehen, um dann mit ihr auf der Couch einzuschlafen. 

"Plan" für heute:
- Den FX mal übertakten
- heaven benchmark
- 3DMark
- Stabile Version des Catalyst(mit mantle installieren
- Kennt ihr noch Spiele die einen internen Benchmark haben oder gute Benchmarks wie 3d mark? Wie ich meine jüngste kenne will Sie Abends wieder Papa beschäftigen und deshalb erstmal nur Benches.
- GPU-Z und sonstige Screenshots die ich für nützlich erachte.

Nur eine frage meiner Seits. Was muss ich beachten wenn ich mein System boot auf UEFI umstelle? Ist doch nur der Schalter auf der Karte umzustellen und im Bios oder?


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. April 2014)

Vergiss das NB-OC nicht.

Viele aktuelle Spiele haben nen Integrierten Benchmark, einfach mal bei Steam o.Ä. rechtsklick integrierten Benchmark starten. Wenn der Punkt nicht da ist weißt du, dass es keinen hat.

Als CCC würde ich 14.4 ausprobieren.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. April 2014)

Max Spannungen:
1,5 - lieber 1,4 Volt Core und 1,3 Volt Cpu-Northbridge. 
HtLink ist unwichtig, bevor du ihn mitschleifst lieber auf 2Ghz.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (16. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade beim BF4 zocken festgestellt, das mein System (ich denke mal es liegt am Treiber) auch geruckelt hat. Dabei war fest zu stellen, das die Takrate voll an lag, aber die GPU - Auslastung zwischen knapp 60% und Vollauslastung geschwankt hat. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Könnte auch bei Dir so sein.  Vielleicht haben andere schlaue Köpfe eine Idee. Könnte auch am 14.4er liegen. Nach einem Neustart war alles wieder schick. Hab jetzt aber keinen Bock mehr zu testen  Morgen wieder



Gut zu wissen  prüfe das morgen, danke für die Info!


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. April 2014)

Gelten die alten Bulldozer-Werte noch für Vishera?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mir da wg der veränderten Architektur nicht sicher.......

Kann man das lesen?


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (16. April 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich verfolge den Thread schon seit Längerem und da ich ebenfalls eine ASUS R9 290 DC2-OC besitze, möchte ich meine Erfahrungen mit der Karte gerne teilen 

*ASIC* (lt. GPU-Z)*:* 74,3 %

*Sweatspot:* 1090-Core/ 1500-VRam/ 1.281v (lt. ASUS GPU-Tweak)/ 1.258v (lt. GPU-Z)/ Powertarget 140%/ manuelles Lüfterprofil mit max 80%

*VBios:* 67B1HB.15.41.0.2.AS04L

Unter allen getesteten Treibern (Catalyst whql 13.12, beta 14.1-3) war mir der *Treiber* von der ASUS-Homepage der Liebste! Er bietet zwar kein Mantle aber ist ansonsten sehr performant und bietet die wenigsten Grafikprobleme: Grafikkarten - R9290-DC2OC-4GD5


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. April 2014)

Man läd sich den Treiber nie vom Boardpartner runter. Der neueste WQHL ist 13.12 und das ist der.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (16. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich verfolge den Thread schon seit längerem und da ich ebenfalls eine ASUS R9 290 DC2-OC besitze, möchte ich meine Erfahrungen mit der Karte gerne teilen
> 
> ...


 
Krass :-O so viel Spannung bekomm ich nicht mal AB hin. Oder kann man durch nen Trick mehr als +100mV auf die GPU geben? Bei 80% Lüfterspeed, ist dieser dann aber auch verdammt gut hörbar, oder???


----------



## Deathy93 (16. April 2014)

Hab heute meine PCS+ bekommen, der Müll geht gleich wieder zurück!

Spulenfiepen schon ab 10 Frames. Und nicht gerade leise! Asic Quality 83%


----------



## MastaKLINGE (16. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Hab heute meine PCS+ bekommen, der Müll geht gleich wieder zurück!  Spulenfiepen schon ab 10 Frames. Und nicht gerade leise! Asic Quality 83%



Oh man, übel 

Wobei der asic ja nicht schlecht ist 

Nix wie weg damit


----------



## Deathy93 (16. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Oh man, übel
> 
> Wobei der asic ja nicht schlecht ist
> 
> Nix wie weg damit


 
Ich habe jetzt seit ca 6 Monaten keine Grafikkarte "richtig" nutzen können.
Entweder hatten die Karten extremes Spulenfiepen in jeden FPS-Bereichen, Artefakte oder black screens.

Das ist ja wohl ein Witz bei den Preisen. 

Ich glaub, von PoworColor lass ich die Finger, sieht mir schon so billig verarbeitet aus 

So ärgerlich!


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (16. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Krass :-O so viel Spannung bekomm ich nicht mal AB hin. Oder kann man durch nen Trick mehr als +100mV auf die GPU geben? Bei 80% Lüfterspeed, ist dieser dann aber auch verdammt gut hörbar, oder???



Die Karte wird eigentlich nur bei BF4 auf Ultra richtig beansprucht und dann kommt es zu den besagten 80%-Lüfterspeed! Die 80% liegen erst ab 90 Grad an, damit es nicht zum throttlen kommt! Im Anhang mal ein Screenshot von meinem Lüfterprofil...

Kleiner Inisder-Tipp noch, auf den ich gestoßen bin: Meine Karte hat ein leises Spulenfiepen, wenn ich im Desktop-Betrieb (2D) bei den 300 MHz-Standardtakt den Cursor bewege! Das verschwindet komplett, wenn man 301 MHz oder jeden anderen Wert ausser 300 einstellt


----------



## xxwollexx (16. April 2014)

Kann bitte einer einmal die Vapor-X per hand messen? Da immernoch die Gerüchte kursieren, dass entgegen der Firmendarstellung die Grafikkarten icht 305mm sondern 320-330mm lang ist.


----------



## Euda (16. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Die Karte wird eigentlich nur bei BF4 auf Ultra richtig beansprucht und dann kommt es zu den besagten 80%-Lüfterspeed! Die 80% liegen erst ab 90 Grad an, damit es nicht zum throttlen kommt! Im Anhang mal ein Screenshot von meinem Lüfterprofil...
> 
> Kleiner Inisder-Tipp noch, auf den ich gestoßen bin: Meine Karte hat ein leises Spulenfiepen, wenn ich im Desktop-Betrieb (2D) bei den 300 MHz-Standardtakt den Cursor bewege! Das verschwindet komplett, wenn man 301 MHz oder jeden anderen Wert ausser 300 einstellt


 
AFAIK entsprechen 1.281 V in GPU-Tweak einem OV-Offset von 31 mV, da die Spannungswerte im Asus-Tool als absolute Werte angezeigt werden und der Standard bei den Hawaii-GPUs 1.25 V beträgt (quasi die VID).
Deinen Tipp gegen Spulenfiepen werde ich mal testen - dass du die Taktraten auf 300 MHz setzen konntest, ist ebenfalls ein guter Tipp für mich, denn somit könnte ich ein 2D-Profil mit konstant gehaltenen Taktraten jenseits der ~600 MHz-Untergrenze im Afterburner erstellen. 




			
				Deathy93 schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder hatten die Karten extremes Spulenfiepen in jeden FPS-Bereichen, Artefakte oder black screens


Blackscreens sind bei mir, wie in meinem Thread zu lesen, weiterhin beständig, treten jedoch selten auf. Allerdings verkürzt sich der Spielspaß, wenn ich dann ausnahmsweise mal übertakten möchte: 1120 MHz @ +100mV // 1300 MHz riefen gestern nach ~10 Minuten Crysis 3 bereits den Blackscreen hervor -.-
Aftermarket-Kühler bleibt Aftermarket-Kühler und ich muss mich damit arrangieren - meine nächste Karte wird wohl jedoch keine AMD, ich sehe ja kreuz und quer im Netz, dass das Problem bei allen Karten mit Elpida-RAM völlig willkürlich auftreten kann. Bei dieser Preisklasse geht das gar nicht und ein Statement von AMD lässt auch noch auf sich warten, wenn überhaupt.
Gegen Spulenfiepen bin ich zum Glück unempfindlich, wobei das bei mir nur unter bestimmten Lastzuständen (ist dann etwas tiefer) oder ab dreistelligen FPS in Form eines hohen Fiepsen auftritt.


----------



## basic123 (16. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich verfolge den Thread schon seit Längerem und da ich ebenfalls eine ASUS R9 290 DC2-OC besitze, möchte ich meine Erfahrungen mit der Karte gerne teilen
> 
> ...


 
Die Spannung ist aber schon ziemlich happig. Hab die ASUS R9 290*X* DC2-OC mit 74,0% ASIC. Und bei mir läuft das ganze etwas mehr auf Effizienz optimiert. 1000/1250@1,13V. Als ich Heaven ein paar mal durchlaufen lassen hab, ging sie zwar auf 82°C aber der Lüfter blieb selbst beim Benchmark konstant bei 20% und nie höher.


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (16. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Man läd sich den Treiber nie vom Boardpartner runter. Der neueste WQHL ist 13.12 und das ist der.



Ich schon!

Mir fiel dabei folgendes auf:

Der Catalyst-Treiber 13.12 auf der AMD-Seite ist 203 MB groß, wurde am 18.12.2013 veröffentlicht und trägt die interne Versionsnummer 2013.1206.*1602*.28764! Der Catalyst-Treiber 13.251 von der ASUS-Seite hingegen ist 299 MB groß, wurde am 1.7.2014 veröffentlicht, trägt die interne Versionsnummer 2013.1206.*1603*.28764 und im Treiber-Menü wird 14.3 als Catalyst-Version angezeigt...


----------



## orca113 (16. April 2014)

Ist den jetzt ein aktueller AMD Treiber unterwegs?


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. April 2014)

Und ist damit eine bereits veraltete Beta.......

GPU-Boardpartner brauchen immer ewigkeiten, bis sie den aktuellen auf ihre Webside bekommen---->Tonne

Und 14.3 hat bereits Mantle......

14.4 ist am neuesten.


----------



## Deathy93 (16. April 2014)

Hab gerade mal ne Runde gespielt.
Das Spulenfiepen ist ja eine Sache (übrigens sogar im Idle)
Die andere Sache sind die Artefakte.

Ist ja wohl ein Witz, was die Hersteller da fürn Scheiß auf den Markt bringen.
Wird da keine Qualitätsprüfung gemacht?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (16. April 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Kann bitte einer einmal die Vapor-X per hand messen? Da immernoch die Gerüchte kursieren, dass entgegen der Firmendarstellung die Grafikkarten icht 305mm sondern 320-330mm lang ist.


 
Ich kann das heute Abend gerne machen.


----------



## xxwollexx (16. April 2014)

Wäre nett


----------



## X2theZ (16. April 2014)

hier endlich mal ein test der sapphire r9 290 vapor-x
Sapphire R9 280X Vapor-X OC and R9 290 Vapor-X OC review | KitGuru

bezüglich abmessungen hätt ich jetzt bei diesem review leider nichts gelesen.

zitat ausm review: 


> The Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X OC responds well to overclocking, hitting an additional 17% manual increase with some voltage changes. This took the core speed from 1,030 mhz to 1,205 mhz.
> ...
> This manual increase pushed the Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X OC to a final score of 17,418 points (3Dmark 11). In real world terms this pushes it ahead of the overclocked Gigabyte GTX780 Ti Windforce OC!


 
jetzt isses amtlich - die karte zieht bald in mein gehäuse ein


----------



## xxwollexx (16. April 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> hier endlich mal ein test der sapphire r9 290 vapor-x
> Sapphire R9 280X Vapor-X OC and R9 290 Vapor-X OC review | KitGuru
> 
> bezüglich abmessungen hätt ich jetzt bei diesem review leider nichts gelesen.
> ...




Wie kann das sein das nach dem Test die 290x Tri-X im idle genauso laut sein soll wie die Vapor-X, wenn diese doch die Lüfter abschaltet !?
Sowohl Temperaturmäßig, als auch lautstärkemäßig sind die beiden Karten nach dem Test identisch und saugt 3Watt mehr als die Tri-X - Etwas merkwürdig :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Pads sind ja auch munter lustig schief und krum geklebt... Die Kupferplatte sieht auch nicht gerade schön aus 

Sag mal dreh ich durch oder warum sehe ich mehr Pads als Speichersteine? 
Linke Reihe sind 2 Speicher aber 5 pads und rechte Seite sind 4 horizontale Speicher aber 5 Pads


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (16. April 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein das nach dem Test die 290x Tri-X im idle genauso laut sein soll wie die Vapor-X, wenn diese doch die Lüfter abschaltet !?
> Sowohl Temperaturmäßig, als auch lautstärkemäßig sind die beiden Karten nach dem Test identisch und saugt 3Watt mehr als die Tri-X - Etwas merkwürdig :/



Also ich hatte die Tri-X und jetzt die Vapor-x im Idle merkt man schon einen Unterschied der Lautstärke. Werde mich heute Abend mal mehr mit der Karte auseinander setzen.



xxwollexx schrieb:


> Die Pads sind ja auch munter lustig schief und krum geklebt... Die Kupferplatte sieht auch nicht gerade schön aus



Ich vermute mal dass das beim abnehmen des Kühlers passiert ist, kann mir nicht vorstellen das Sapphire die so verbaut. Sieht bei der 280x 2 Seiten vorher auch anders aus.



xxwollexx schrieb:


> Sag mal dreh ich durch oder warum sehe ich mehr Pads als Speichersteine?
> Linke Reihe sind 2 Speicher aber 5 pads und rechte Seite sind 4 horizontale Speicher aber 5 Pads



Also entweder habe ich was an den Augen oder naja. Ich zähle 16 Speicher und 16 Pads


----------



## xxwollexx (16. April 2014)

Stimmt, hatte beim öffnen tatsächlich 280x pcb und 290 Kühler verglichen >.< 
Die WLP auf der 290 PCB sieht ja echt grausam aus... Kribbelt mich es jetzt schon in den Fingern den Kühler abzunehmen und zu reinigen.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (16. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal ne Runde gespielt. Das Spulenfiepen ist ja eine Sache (übrigens sogar im Idle) Die andere Sache sind die Artefakte.  Ist ja wohl ein Witz, was die Hersteller da fürn Scheiß auf den Markt bringen. Wird da keine Qualitätsprüfung gemacht?



Hatte auch mal ne Club3D aber ne 280x, die hatte auch spulenfiepen... Ich kauf nix mehr von Powercolor und Club3d. Ist für den Allerwertesten bei den Preisen


----------



## Deathy93 (16. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal ne Club3D aber ne 280x, die hatte auch spulenfiepen... Ich kauf nix mehr von Powercolor und Club3d. Ist für den Allerwertesten bei den Preisen


 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, gefiel mir meine MSI R9 290 Gaming sogar besser.

Nur die Temps bei der Karte waren mir zu hoch, aber kein Spulenfiepen und die Verarbeitung war auch top.

Entweder warte ich jetzt, bis die Vapor-X noch etwas günstiger wird oder ich hol mir wieder die MSI.

Mal schauen


----------



## MastaKLINGE (16. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, gefiel mir meine MSI R9 290 Gaming sogar besser.  Nur die Temps bei der Karte waren mir zu hoch, aber kein Spulenfiepen und die Verarbeitung war auch top.  Entweder warte ich jetzt, bis die Vapor-X noch etwas günstiger wird oder ich hol mir wieder die MSI.  Mal schauen



Genau meine Rede, hatte auch die Gaming non X, war echt Top bis auf die temps wie du schon gesagt hast deshalb hab ich mir die Lightning gekauft  ... Und habe microruckler  naja, an Verarbeitung ist msi mmn das non plus Ultra.

Die Vapor x geht ab  oder warte bis msi ne günstigere Variante mit 3 Lüftern rausbringt als die Lightning


----------



## murkskopf (16. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, gefiel mir meine MSI R9 290 Gaming sogar besser.
> 
> Nur die Temps bei der Karte waren mir zu hoch, aber kein Spulenfiepen und die Verarbeitung war auch top.



Wie hoch waren die denn im Realbetrieb? Wenn die auf dem Niveau meiner aktuellen 290 TurboDuo liegen, aber die Lautstärke besser ist, würde ich vielleicht mit einem Wechsel liebäugeln :/


----------



## MastaKLINGE (16. April 2014)

Bei mir so 86 grad bei 70% Lüfter, Tendenz steigend wegen Sommer... Als wir draußen 20 grad hatten war die bei 89 grad. Beim Boost takt 1007mHz... Zuuuuuu heiß 

Zu hören war die definitiv aber zocke eh mit Headset


----------



## PeTig (16. April 2014)

Computerbase hat die Vapor-X jetzt auch getestet.
Sobald die Karte noch etwas günstiger wird, hole ich sie.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. April 2014)

http://www.computerbase.de/2014-04/sapphire-radeon-vapor-x-r9-290-luefter-aus-lautstaerke-test/


----------



## Deathy93 (16. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Wie hoch waren die denn im Realbetrieb? Wenn die auf dem Niveau meiner aktuellen 290 TurboDuo liegen, aber die Lautstärke besser ist, würde ich vielleicht mit einem Wechsel liebäugeln :/


 
Bei mir waren es um die 82-83 Grad 
Von der Lautstärke her aber noch ganz ok 

Momentan gefällt mir nur die Vapor-X, allerdings ist sie mir noch zu teuer.

Die MSI zu warm
PowerColor schlechte Verarbeitung, Spulenfiepen, sehr lang

Welche soll ich als nächstes probieren?


----------



## beren2707 (16. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test - ComputerBase


 Liest sich mMn insgesamt nicht so toll. Klar, für ein Custom-Design "okay", aber die Kombi aus "leise" und "kühl" ist es auch nicht. Da hilft nur ein Retailkühler.


----------



## Euda (16. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es um die 82-83 Grad
> Von der Lautstärke her aber noch ganz ok
> 
> Momentan gefällt mir nur die Vapor-X, allerdings ist sie mir noch zu teuer.
> ...


 
Lightning?


----------



## Deathy93 (16. April 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Lightning?


 
Ist mir zu teuer und passt farblich sowieso nicht in meinem System


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. April 2014)

Zitat aus dem CB-Artikel:

"Für die notwendige Frischluft sind drei Axial-Lüfter zuständig, die einen Durchmesser von 85 Zentimeter aufweisen."

Öhm, ja, ich glaube, ich frage mal bei Antec nach, ob die mein Gehäuse auch in Groß haben...

Leute, achtet doch bitte mal auf sowas.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. April 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Liest sich mMn insgesamt nicht so toll. Klar, für ein Custom-Design "okay", aber die Kombi aus "leise" und "kühl" ist es auch nicht. Da hilft nur ein Retailkühler.



Die beste 290 costum  und mit uv sehr viel Potenzial und im idle leise und spawas unter furmark bei Max 66Grad ...einfach Top


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die beste 290 costum  und mit uv sehr viel Potenzial und im idle leise und spawas unter furmark bei Max 66Grad ...einfach Top


 
Habs mir auch gerade mal angesehen. So ein PCB hab ich noch nie gesehen. Da hat Sapphire ganz schön rum gebastelt.

Interessante Karte. 

Einzig die Lüfter sind crap


----------



## murkskopf (16. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Bei mir so 86 grad bei 70% Lüfter, Tendenz steigend wegen Sommer... Als wir draußen 20 grad hatten war die bei 89 grad. Beim Boost takt 1007mHz... Zuuuuuu heiß
> 
> Zu hören war die definitiv aber zocke eh mit Headset


 
Ich zocke eigentlich auch immer mit Headset, aber meine TurboDuo ist dann schon hörbar. Das Problem mit dem Sommer sehe ich auch auf mich zu kommen, und da ich in letzter Zeit sowieso Probleme mit meiner GraKa hatte (selstamerweise heute und gestern nicht mehr) und noch Rückgaberecht besteht, wollte ich die vielleicht austauschen. Bei max. 29 cm Platz fallen leider die PCS+ und die Sapphire-Karten weg 

Ich verwende momentan keine angepasste Lüfterkurve, deswegen erreicht bei 70° Temperatur die Lüftergeschwindigkeit 70% (also fast 3.000 rpm). Nach einem Durchlauf Valley habe ich dann meist eine Temperatur von 73-74° und eine Lüftergschwendigkeit von 76%. Das geht noch. Bei häufigeren Tests (mehrere Durchkäufe von Valley/Heaven) geht die Temperatur und die Lüftergeschwindigkeit aber immer weiter nach oben, so dass ich Temperaturen oberhalb von 75° und Lüftergeschwindigkeiten von mehr als 85% beobachten konnte. Selbst dann sieht es so aus, als würde diese Temperatur nicht konstant gehalten werden können, weswegen ich schätze dass ich nach 6-10 Durchläufen locker die volle Lüftergeschwindigkeit erreichen könnte.

Das ganze habe ich bei einer Raumtemperatur von 22° gemessen, da habe ich wirklich Angst vor dem Sommer. Zudem wird das ganze ziemlich laut. Die 30-40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit im Desktopbetrieb sind etwas störend, die 70+% beim einfachen Durchlauf von Valley höre ich deutlich trotz Kopfhörer und bei 85% ist es dann einfach nur störend, dann helfen keine Kopfhörer. Die Lüftersteuerung hat mich auch etwas entäuscht, da die Lüftergeschwindigkeit stark hin- und herschwankt. GPU-Z und Afterburner geben mir zwar ziemlich konstante Werte aus, aber das Geräusch schwillt im Sekundentakt an und ab. Das verändert die Klangfarbe und lenkt damit die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich (anders als ein monotones Hintergrundrauschen).




Deathy93 schrieb:


> Welche soll ich als nächstes probieren?



Asus oder Gigabyte. Von beiden liest man stark unterschiedliche Berichte, was vielleicht etwas mit unterschiedlichen Revisionen zu tun haben könnte. Sonst sehe ich wenig Chancen für dich, da musst du dir wohl eine Referenzkarte kaufen und rumbastlen (WaKü oder Accelero XIII).

Hat hier jemand die Asus-Karte und kann sagen ob Asus bei der Kühlung nachgebessert hat (bezüglich der Auflagefläche der Heatpipes auf dem Chip)?


----------



## Deathy93 (16. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Asus oder Gigabyte.


 
Die Asus soll ja bei der Kühlung ähnlich schlecht wie die MSI sein. Also hab ich zumindest gelesen.

Aber Asus kauf ich eh nicht mehr, hatte zu oft Probleme mit Artefakten und Spulenfiepen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Die Asus soll ja bei der Kühlung ähnlich schlecht wie die MSI sein. Also hab ich zumindest gelesen.
> 
> Aber Asus kauf ich eh nicht mehr, hatte zu oft Probleme mit Artefakten und Spulenfiepen.


 
Die Gigabyte kannst du auch vergessen 

Kauf die Vapor und werd glücklich


----------



## murkskopf (16. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Die Asus soll ja bei der Kühlung ähnlich schlecht wie die MSI sein. Also hab ich zumindest gelesen.


 
Genau das meinte ich. Man liest von manchen Nutzern bzw. auf manchen Webseiten nur schlechtes über die 290(X) von Asus und Gigabyte, bei anderen aber absolut das Gegenteil. Wenn sich jemand schon freiwillig als Versuchskaninchen anbietet, dachte ich mir...


----------



## The-Typhoon (16. April 2014)

Wie sieht denn eure Lüfterkurve aus?
Bin ja so ein kleiner Schisser und möchte bei einer 550 Euro teuren 290X Lightning nichts kaputt machen, daher hab ich eine eher laute aber gut kühlende Lösung gewählt.. InGames maximal 70 Grad, nach einigen Läufen Valley maximal so 76, was dannfast 100% Lüfter = 4000upm bedeutet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyFaust (16. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn eure Lüfterkurve aus?
> Bin ja so ein kleiner Schisser und möchte bei einer 550 Euro teuren 290X Lightning nichts kaputt machen, daher hab ich eine eher laute aber gut kühlende Lösung gewählt.. InGames maximal 70 Grad, nach einigen Läufen Valley maximal so 76, was dannfast 100% Lüfter = 4000upm bedeutet...
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll da kaputt gehen? Die wird eh notfalls runtertakten. 

Hab am weekend z. B. das erste mal meine Karte ins Templimit laufen lassen. Hatte 1220 MHz bei +200 mV drin und hatte vergessen, dass die Lüfter auf 25% fixiert sind.... War überrascht dass der Takt nicht gehalten wurde xD


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (16. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es um die 82-83 Grad
> Von der Lautstärke her aber noch ganz ok
> 
> Momentan gefällt mir nur die Vapor-X, allerdings ist sie mir noch zu teuer.
> ...


 
Check mal die hier: Asus R9 290 DC2-OC! 2 Slot-Design, 8 Phasen Digi+ VRM Super Alloy Stromversorgung auf nem Custom-PCB mit ausgereifter Kühlung! Die läuft wie ne Eins, hat kein Spulenfiepen und lässt sich Super takten!

Die Sapphire Vapor-X hat "nur" 6 Phasen und belegt 2,5 Slots im Gehäuse! Ungeeignet für Crossfire und aktuell teurer...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Check mal die hier: Asus R9 290 DC2-OC! 2 Slot-Design, 8 Phasen Digi+ VRM Super Alloy Stromversorgung auf nem Custom-PCB mit ausgereifter Kühlung! Die läuft wie ne Eins, hat kein Spulenfiepen und lässt sich Super takten!
> 
> Die Sapphire Vapor-X hat "nur" 6 Phasen und belegt 2,5 Slots im Gehäuse! Ungeeignet für Crossfire und aktuell teurer...


 
Die Phasen sind nur Marketing 

Spulenfiepen kann *jede* Karte haben.


----------



## xxwollexx (16. April 2014)

Vapor-X 290 Test bei CB
Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (16. April 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> hier endlich mal ein test der sapphire r9 290 vapor-x
> Sapphire R9 280X Vapor-X OC and R9 290 Vapor-X OC review | KitGuru
> 
> bezüglich abmessungen hätt ich jetzt bei diesem review leider nichts gelesen.
> ...



Nicht das das die PCS+ nicht auch kann. 1205MHz konnte ich nicht einstellen  Das ich nicht auf den Score komme liegt einfach daran, das ich "nur" einen i5 4670k habe und keinen i7 4770 
Das ist nun nicht gerade das was ich 24/7 fahren werde, weil ich es nicht für nötig erachte, aber es geht und ich muss dafür keine 420€ auf den Tisch werfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar hat die Vapor-X ein toll aussehendes PCB, aber der Chip ist und bleibt der Selbe. Und mit 72°C ist auch die PCS+ mit Ihren 3x 80mm Lüftern noch erträglich. Ich habe die Standard-Lüftersteuerung benutzt.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8236200


----------



## Deathy93 (16. April 2014)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die PCS+ ihren Takt von 1040 Mhz nicht halten kann, trotz niedrigen Temps?

@stock clocks / pt+50%


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die PCS+ ihren Takt von 1040 Mhz nicht halten kann, trotz niedrigen Temps?
> 
> @stock clocks / pt+50%


Nein. Meine hält ihren Takt.


----------



## Euda (16. April 2014)

Mal ein wenig getestet, was bei +200 mV geht und das ganze anschließend aus Langeweile mal illustriert - vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## basic123 (16. April 2014)

Danke für die gute Tabelle. Hast du noch Zeit & Lust uns die Leistungsaufnahmen zu illustrieren? Bei +200mV sollte die häusliche Steckdose ordentlich strapaziert werden.


----------



## Euda (16. April 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Danke für die gute Tabelle. Hast du noch Zeit & Lust und die Leistungsaufnahmen zu illustrieren? Bei +200mV sollte die häusliche Steckdose ordentlich strapaziert werden.


 
Gut, dass es jemandem zusagt  Gern, werde morgen Früh nochmal VDDC Power In-Averages & Peaks mit GPU-Z messen und der Grafik hinzufügen 
Spannung war Avg. (soweit ich das beobachten konnte) bei 1.28 V, gelegentliche Peaks auf ~1.33 V und max.-Peak bei 1.388 V. GPU-Temp. konstant unter 70° C, VRM1/VRM2 max. 90/69° C. Im Gegenzug 90-100%-Fanspeed, für das komplette Push-Pull-Setup und offenes Fenster. Kleine Artefakte in 4/18 Benchmarkszenen, es ist und bleibt ein OC-Krüppel.


----------



## Deathy93 (16. April 2014)

Habe gerade mal bisschen die PCS+ gestestet 


Run 1.
+45mV / +50% PT 1100/1400 MHz @33% Lüftergeschwindigkeit
Max GPU Temp 89 Grad, VRM 1 128 Grad VRM 2 lag bei 88 oder so

Ich senk mal etwas die Spannung und erhöhe die Lüftergeschwindigkeit (ab 40% sind die schon richtig laut mMn)



Run 2.
+35 mV / +50% PT 1100/1400 @ 47% Lüftergeschwindigkeit

Max GPU Temp 76 Grad, VRM 1: 92 Grad, VRM 2 : 69 Grad

Schon deutlich besser. Ich glaube, starkes übertakten ist mit der Karte nicht möglich.

Ich mach jetzt noch einen Run mit +70 mV und 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Run 3.
+69 mV / +50% PT 1150/1460 MHz @ 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit

Max GPU Temp : 80 Grad, VRM 1 : 102 Grad, VRM 2 : 72 Grad


Getestet mit Unigine Valley


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (16. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die PCS+ ihren Takt von 1040 Mhz nicht halten kann, trotz niedrigen Temps?
> 
> @stock clocks / pt+50%



Meine PCS+ hält ihren Takt von 1040/1350 bei -50mV / Pt +-0%


----------



## BertB (16. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn eure Lüfterkurve aus?
> Bin ja so ein kleiner Schisser und möchte bei einer 550 Euro teuren 290X Lightning nichts kaputt machen, daher hab ich eine eher laute aber gut kühlende Lösung gewählt.. InGames maximal 70 Grad, nach einigen Läufen Valley maximal so 76, was dannfast 100% Lüfter = 4000upm bedeutet...
> 
> 
> ...



meine ist so ähnlich
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...eenshots-6427-picture731532-luefterkurve.html

edit: hatte jetzt mit der kurve nach 2 durchläufen valley ,jeweils max: 
75°C bei 83% lüfter in der oberen karte
65°C bei 65% lüfter in der unteren karte

bei +-0mV, +-0%PL, 1040/1250MHz

völlig in ordnung, etwas laut halt,
aber ich hör die unken noch rufen: 290cf bekommt man nicht gekühlt ohne wasser, etc pp
und man könnte vermutlich auch noch runter gehen (takte, spannung, -> lüfter)


----------



## Euda (16. April 2014)

85% bei 65° C. Ab dort extrem aggressiv, 100% bei 70° C.
Ist aber ein Unterschied bei einem einzelnen 120er-Lüfter - herauszuhören ist die Karte beim Spielen, jedoch ändert sich das spätestens, wenn ich mit KH vorm Rechner sitze, was ausnahmslos der Fall ist. 

In Crysis 3 61-63°C, je nach Zimmertemperatur - im Sommer wird das schätzungsweise auf ~67°C ansteigen.


----------



## Deathy93 (16. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal bisschen die PCS+ gestestet
> 
> 
> Run 1.
> ...




Run 4 :

+75 mV / +50% PT 1175/1500 MHz @ 65% Lüftergeschwindigkeit

Max GPU Temp 76 Grad VRM 1 : 92 Grad, VRM 2 : 69 Grad


----------



## JonnyFaust (16. April 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Gut, dass es jemandem zusagt  Gern, werde morgen Früh nochmal VDDC Power In-Averages & Peaks mit GPU-Z messen und der Grafik hinzufügen
> Spannung war Avg. (soweit ich das beobachten konnte) bei 1.28 V, gelegentliche Peaks auf ~1.33 V und max.-Peak bei 1.388 V. GPU-Temp. konstant unter 70° C, VRM1/VRM2 max. 90/69° C. Im Gegenzug 90-100%-Fanspeed, für das komplette Push-Pull-Setup und offenes Fenster. Kleine Artefakte in 4/18 Benchmarkszenen, es ist und bleibt ein OC-Krüppel.


 
Nen OC-Krüppel hast du definitiv nicht. Nur halt kein Überflieger. Ich schaffe die 1200 auch mit +200 mV Gamestable. Für Benches gehen je nach dem 1220-1250. Dafür kann ich, sofern ne 3D-Anwendung im Hintergrund läuft, den Speicher auf 1600 kloppen ohne Spannungserhöhung. 

Die 290er (X) sind doch generell nicht so taktfreudig. Die Leistung langt aber trotzdem.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. April 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Nen OC-Krüppel hast du definitiv nicht. Nur halt kein Überflieger. Ich schaffe die 1200 auch mit +200 mV Gamestable. Für Benches gehen je nach dem 1220-1250. Dafür kann ich, sofern ne 3D-Anwendung im Hintergrund läuft, den Speicher auf 1600 kloppen ohne Spannungserhöhung.  Die 290er (X) sind doch generell nicht so taktfreudig. Die Leistung langt aber trotzdem.



Was geht denn bei deiner Tri X? Das bessere Modell meiner 2 läuft aktuell auch bei 1,03V bei 1Ghz, wird aber denke ich, noch von der etwas schlechteren, aber immer noch guten (1,05V) gebremst. Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## JonnyFaust (16. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Was geht denn bei deiner Tri X? Das bessere Modell meiner 2 läuft aktuell auch bei 1,03V bei 1Ghz, wird aber denke ich, noch von der etwas schlechteren, aber immer noch guten (1,05V) gebremst. Würde mich mal interessieren


 
Sry, verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Meinst du zum Thema undervolten? Ist mein Sig da nicht ausreichend? ^^ Ich habe aber schon ne Zeitlang die Spannung auf ~ 1V gedrückt. Jedoch spinnt nach ner Zeit der Speicher bei mir und es gibt Blackscreens. Finde 1,03 auch mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. April 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Sry, verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Meinst du zum Thema undervolten? Ist mein Sig da nicht ausreichend? ^^ Ich habe aber schon ne Zeitlang die Spannung auf ~ 1V gedrückt. Jedoch spinnt nach ner Zeit der Speicher bei mir und es gibt Blackscreens. Finde 1,03 auch mehr als ausreichend.



Upps Sorry, ganz vergessen, dass zu schreiben, was ich fragen wollte  Was geht bei deiner denn bei Oc?


----------



## JonnyFaust (17. April 2014)

Meine Antwort mit den +200  mV und 1200 MHz reicht doch ^^
Bei +100mV geht der Chip bis 1160. Brauche also zusätzliche 100mV für weitere 40 MHz...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. April 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Meine Antwort mit den +200  mV und 1200 MHz reicht doch ^^ Bei +100mV geht der Chip bis 1160. Brauche also zusätzliche 100mV für weitere 40 MHz...



Die 2. Zeile war schon eher das was ich hören wollte


----------



## BertB (17. April 2014)

habe grad mal undervolting versucht
1000/1250MHz @ -19mV statt 1040/1250 @ +- 0mV

-> absturz, schon unter windows (freeze)

also viel spielraum hab ich nicht,
dann lass ichs und fahre 1040/1250 @ +- 0mV


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> habe grad mal undervolting versucht 1000/1250MHz @ -19mV statt 1040/1250 @ +- 0mV  -> absturz, schon unter windows (freeze)  also viel spielraum hab ich nicht, dann lass ichs und fahre 1040/1250 @ +- 0mV



-19 ist ja arg wenig  habe erst bei -65 Streifen über dem Bildschirm im Idle... Würde es auch bei 1040 und +-0 bleiben lassen.


----------



## BertB (17. April 2014)

ja, stock windforce scheint der sweet spot
gott sei dank macht die andere karte das klaglos mit, wie es scheint (deren stock ist nur 947/1250, hält die 1040/1250 aber mit, xfx dd 290)
alleine hab ich die noch nicht ausgetestet

oc geht wiederum nur mit spannungserhöhung (auch für die windforce allein)
dann wird aber alles schnell heiß, so dass die obere throttlet

hätt mir die oc einstellerei echt sparen können, aber ist ja die hälfte vom spass  (und ohne weiß man ja nicht, was noch gegangen wär)


----------



## Deathy93 (17. April 2014)

1150/1550 +56 mV / +50% PT lass ich jetzt bis Dienstag 
Dann geht die zurück und hoffe, dass die Austauschkarte kein Spulenfiepen hat. Wenn doch, werd ich mir wohl die Vapor-X kaufen müssen 

Hier mal ein Bild der Daten von GPU-Z nach 20 Minuten Valley:
http://abload.de/img/pcsmxii4.gif


----------



## ATIR290 (17. April 2014)

Nun meine Referenz R9 290 Sapphire läuft mit -62 mV und 1060 Stabil
Daher ist halt die Karte recht gut, mit Lüfter kommt die Karte stock mit 89-90 Grad weg, durch OC auf 1060 Mhz auf 93-94 Grad und haltet mit kleinen Ausreissern auch den Takt konstant.
Its halt so ob man noch so ein Exemplar mit Untervoltig bekomt, die Lautstärke ist auf 49% Lüfter fixiert.
So laut ist die Karte nun nach einigen Monaten gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (17. April 2014)

Den Link kennt ihr vielleicht schon, aber hier sieht man mal die VRM-Temps:
Temperaturen - UPDATE: AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der Board-Partner-Karten


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (17. April 2014)

Ich denke vieles ist Geschmacksache und kommt auf die Vorlieben des Einzelnen an. Der wine will lowvoltage und flüsterleise, der nächste nimmt die Lautstärke hin, haupsache das Ding rockt mehr als eine GTX 780 Ti @ SLI (Scherz  ).

Ich denke die wenigsten wollen einen Kompromiss aus Beidem. Dazu kommt noch das teilweise Unverständnis hinsichtlich Taktraten. Hab heute morgen in der Bahn echt grinsen müssen als ich den Test der Vapor-X auf CB gelesen habe. Demnach behauptet der CB'ler, das Zitat: "Damit handelt es sich um die potenziell schnellste Radeon R9 290 auf dem Markt. Es gibt zwar auch Karten mit 1.040 MHz auf der GPU, doch taktet dort der Speicher niedriger."
Und in dem Zusammenhang hätte ich gern dem "Spezialisten" auf die Klasse Grafik von EUDA hingewiesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super zu erkennen, das eine vRAM Steigerung von 100MHz (7,7%) gerade einmal 0,7% mehr Gesamtleistung bringt. Wärend hingegen 160MHz (15,4%) immerhin eine Leistungssteigerung von 5,3% entsprechen. Das beudeutet zumindest theoretisch, das bei einer Steigerung von 200MHz des vRAM dieser trotzdem nur theoretisch 1,4% mehr Leistung bringt. Die R9 290 profitiert ebenso wie auch schon die 7970 und jetzt die R9 280(X) mehr vom Coreclock als von als RAMclock.

PS: Dank noch einmal an EUDA


----------



## LTB (17. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Super zu erkennen, das eine vRAM Steigerung von 100MHz (7,7%) gerade einmal 0,7% mehr Gesamtleistung bringt.


 
Hier bitte beachten das in Heaven/Valley das Perfomance Plus durch VRam Clock doch wesentlich höher ausfällt als in Spielen.

Nur bei sehr hohen AA/SSAA Stufen macht es sich evtl. bemerkbar.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. April 2014)

Das ist schon richtig. Aber Sapphire muss ja einen stabilen Betrieb gewährleisten und anscheinend können sie das nur bis 1030MHz.

Außerdem wie schon oft durch gekaut, ist der Hawaii-Chip nicht so taktfreudig.

Außerdem ist anscheinend vielen nicht bewusst, was Takterhöhung und Voltageerhöhung im Chip bewirken. Besonders der nutzen von Voltageerhöhung ist sehr gering in Bezug auf die "Folgen".


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Den Link kennt ihr vielleicht schon, aber hier sieht man mal die VRM-Temps:
> Temperaturen - UPDATE: AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der Board-Partner-Karten



Unrealistisch, da auf nem Benchtable gemessen.


----------



## LTB (17. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Unrealistisch, da auf nem Benchtable gemessen.



Fast jeder Test ist im offenen Aufbau durchgeführt. 
Kaum einer testet im geschlossenem Case...
Es geht ja nur um die Vergleichbarkeit. Im Case sind es eh ein paar °C mehr. Und da jeder ein anderes Set-Up hat gibts da auch nochmal unterschiede.


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. April 2014)

Er hatte auf die VRM-Temps hingewiesen, welche man auf dem Benchtable in die Tonne treten kann.


----------



## Euda (17. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich denke vieles ist Geschmacksache und kommt auf die Vorlieben des Einzelnen an. Der wine will lowvoltage und flüsterleise, der nächste nimmt die Lautstärke hin, haupsache das Ding rockt mehr als eine GTX 780 Ti @ SLI (Scherz  ).
> 
> Ich denke die wenigsten wollen einen Kompromiss aus Beidem. Dazu kommt noch das teilweise Unverständnis hinsichtlich Taktraten. Hab heute morgen in der Bahn echt grinsen müssen als ich den Test der Vapor-X auf CB gelesen habe. Demnach behauptet der CB'ler, das Zitat: "Damit handelt es sich um die potenziell schnellste Radeon R9 290 auf dem Markt. Es gibt zwar auch Karten mit 1.040 MHz auf der GPU, doch taktet dort der Speicher niedriger."
> Und in dem Zusammenhang hätte ich gern dem "Spezialisten" auf die Klasse Grafik von EUDA hingewiesen.
> ...


 
Freut mich zu lesen, dass die Grafik zumindest im Valley-Benchmark einen kleinen Überblick in puncto Taktskalierung gibt. 
Da ich nun die Vorlage als *.psd besitze, habe ich vor, auch einige andere Titel, ggf. bei anderen Taktkonfigurationen zu testen und weitere Daten hinzuzufügen. Irgendwelche Wünsche?

Übrigens: Soeben mal das Undervoltin-Potenzial der GPU im Valley sowie im Idle getestet. Ab -75 mV gibt es umgehend Artefakte im Idle, -63 mV ist sowohl im Leerlauf, als auch im Valley bis nun artefaktfrei und stabil, bei 1040 MHz Core sowie 1300 MHz VRAM. Real hält sich die Spannung zwischen 1.07 V & 1.04 V, 1.077 V ist bis jetzt der Peak-Wert. Die Temperaturen scheinen auch gut zu profitieren. 

Der RAM rennt im 3D-Modus problemlos bei 1500 MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung, ruft im Idle respektive bei hardwarebeschleunigten Aufgaben jedoch Streifen hervor.


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (17. April 2014)

Mittlerweile denke ich das die ASUS R9 290 DC2 doch nicht so eine gute Wahl ist! 92 Grad auf den VRM's und Elpida-Speicher (der allerdings problemlos bis 6000mhz geht)! Zudem ein für die GTX 780 konzipierter Kühler mit zu großer Heatpipe-Auflagefläche bei den R9-Chips! Das geht besser bei dem Preis!

Über 1090Mhz geht's sie übrigens auch nicht, und das egal mit welcher Spannung und Ram-Takt (bis 1.3v getestet und ram auf default).

Würde ich eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen, so würde diese wohl an MSI R9 290X Gaming OC für aktuell ~450 Euro gehen! 2-Slot Design mit Hynix-Speicher und grade einmal 73 Grad VRM-Temp...


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. April 2014)

92 Grad ist nicht so toll......

Die MSI soll bescheiden laut sein.


----------



## Roundy (17. April 2014)

Bei der msi sind die gesamt temps aber nicht wirklich berauschend, die kann den takt nicht stabil halten und trottete Temperaturbedingt.

Gruß


----------



## murkskopf (17. April 2014)

Wenn MSI und Asus bescheiden sind, welche Wahl hat man wenn man nur 290 mm Platz zur Verfügung hat und eine R9 290 betreiben möchte? 

Abstriche machen muss man natürlich schon bei solchen Platzbeschränkungen, aber welche Karte wäre der König unter der Bescheidenen? Oder muss ich nach Rückgabe meiner TurboDuo etwa den HDD-Käfig ausbauen :/


----------



## MastaKLINGE (17. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> 92 Grad ist nicht so toll......  Die MSI soll bescheiden laut sein.


  Wenn man n Case-Lüfter davorsetzt (einpustend) dann geht es, auch von der Lautstärke her... Hatte die 290 non X und hab's mal ausprobiert, bringt ne Minderung von 6-7 grad von gpu und ca. 8 grad bei den vrms bei Lüfter 60% und Boost von 1007mhz. War mir trotzdem zu heiß :/


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2014)

http://www.compuland.de/product_info.php/4096MB-Sapphire-VAPOR-X-R9-290-OC-4096MB-GDDR5_958305.html


----------



## X2theZ (17. April 2014)

wollte ich diesen moment auch posten ^^
Preisentwicklung für Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) (90 Tage) | Geizhals EU

die is echt gerade im sturzflug. weiter so!


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (17. April 2014)

Weis jemand wie man bei einer ASUS R9 290 DC2-OC die VRM-Temps auslesen kann? Habe einige GPU-Z Versionen bereits getestet, aber keine zeigt mir überhaupt ne Zeile dafür an...

Oder hat die Karte dort keine Sensoren?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (17. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie man bei einer ASUS R9 290 DC2-OC die VRM-Temps auslesen kann? Habe einige GPU-Z Versionen bereits getestet, aber keine zeigt mir überhaupt ne Zeile dafür an...
> 
> Oder hat die Karte dort keine Sensoren?



Kommt auf den Hersteller der Karte an, ob er im Bereich der VRM's Sensoren installiert. Das ist wie mit dem Auslesen der Drehzahlen der Lüfter. Meine PCS+ liest keine U/min aus, aber meines Wissens nach machen das die Sapphire Karten (also die U/min).


----------



## Deathy93 (17. April 2014)

Hat mal jemand nun die genaue Länge der Vapor-X?

Beim Preis von 404 Euro würde ich mir die holen.
Muss halt nur meine PCS+ nächsten Dienstag einschicken. (Scheiß Feiertage!)


----------



## xxwollexx (17. April 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> wollte ich diesen moment auch posten ^^
> Preisentwicklung für Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) (90 Tage) | Geizhals EU
> 
> die is echt gerade im sturzflug. weiter so!


 
Na langsam gehts ja

440€ Vorort (Cyberport)
430€ wenn man sie schnell umtauschen muss und Service will (Amazon)
404€ für den Sparfuchs bei Mindfactory


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (17. April 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Na langsam gehts ja
> 
> 440€ Vorort (Cyberport)
> 430€ wenn man sie schnell umtauschen muss und Service will (Amazon)
> 404€ für den Sparfuchs bei Mindfactory



Das wars ja wohl mit der Verfügbarkeit


----------



## Euda (17. April 2014)

_______________

*Habe soeben erneut einen Test zur Taktskalierung grafisch dargestellt. Diesmal ist zusätzlich die Leistungsaufnahme [GPU-Z VDDC Power In] angegeben.
Entgegen der Annahme, dass beim vermeintlich Speicherlimitierten SSAA die Übertaktung des VRAM eine deutliche Verbesserung hervorruft, zeigt sich, dass trotz einer Takterhöhung von 12% kaum Unterschiede deutlich werden. Der GPU-Takt hingegen skaliert hervorragend im spieleigenen Benchmark. Kombiniert man Diesen mit einer Speicherübertaktung, steigen die Min.-FPS nochmal leicht an, während sich im Durchschnitt wenig tut. 
Ebenfalls interessant ist, dass man für knapp 15% höhere Avg.-FPS circa 82% mehr Watt im Durchschnitt bzw. 85% maximal aus seinem Netzteil zieht.
[!]: Entgegen dem alten Testdiagramm wurde in diesem Test mit den Referenztaktraten (1000 MHz / 1250 MHz) der R9 290X gemessen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Euda *


----------



## X2theZ (17. April 2014)

@euda
bedanke mich auch mal an dieser stelle - sehr interresant!
aus wie vielen testläufen errechnest du eigentlich pro taktstellung die mittleren min- und avg-fps? 3, 5? mehr?


----------



## Euda (17. April 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> @euda
> bedanke mich auch mal an dieser stelle - sehr interresant!
> aus wie vielen testläufen errechnest du eigentlich pro taktstellung die mittleren min- und avg-fps? *3*, 5? mehr?


 
Gern, falls Interesse besteht, kommen auch weitere Balken. 
Irgendwelche Wünsche bzgl. getesteter Titel oder angegebener Werte?


----------



## Darkness99 (17. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Bei der msi sind die gesamt temps aber nicht wirklich berauschend, die kann den takt nicht stabil halten und trottete Temperaturbedingt.
> 
> Gruß


Ich habe die MSI 290X Gaming und muss dir da wiedersprechen!Meine läuft sogar mit -50mv bei 1060Mhz und die Temps halten sich bei 75-78 Grad!
Und von der Verarbeitung ist die Karte 1000 mal besser als die scheiss 290X PCS+, die ich vorher hatte!
Mfg Darkness


----------



## The-Typhoon (17. April 2014)

Darkness99 schrieb:


> Ich habe die MSI 290X Gaming und muss dir da wiedersprechen!Meine läuft sogar mit -50mv bei 1060Mhz und die Temps halten sich bei 75-78 Grad!
> Und von der Verarbeitung ist die Karte 1000 mal besser als die scheiss 290X PCS+, die ich vorher hatte!
> Mfg Darkness


 
Muss ebenfalls widersprechen, finde die Qualität meiner 290X Lightning echt gut, fühlt sich sehr hochwertig an, Takt kann gut gehalten werden... In Game max 70 Grad...


----------



## xxwollexx (17. April 2014)

Hatte jemand schon die Zeit die vapor-x zu messen?


----------



## ATIR290 (17. April 2014)

Sollte laut anderem Forum 304mm äußerste Länge, Höhe inkl. PCB 52mm und Tiefe 126 mm betragen!
Hoffe dies kann jemand auch HIER betätigen!

Beitrag gefunden:

Länge ab Gehäuseaufnahme: 302mm
Höhe Kühler ab Mitte PCB: 45mm
Höhe Backplate ab Mitte PCB: 6mm
Tiefe vom Mainoard PCB bis zur äußersten Kante Grafikkarte: 125mm


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sollte laut anderem Forum 304mm äußerste Länge, Höhe inkl. PCB 52mm und Tiefe 126 mm betragen!
> Hoffe dies kann jemand auch HIER betätigen!
> 
> Beitrag gefunden:
> ...



CB


----------



## JonnyFaust (17. April 2014)

Darkness99 schrieb:


> Ich habe die MSI 290X Gaming und muss dir da wiedersprechen!Meine läuft sogar mit -50mv bei 1060Mhz und die Temps halten sich bei 75-78 Grad!
> Und von der Verarbeitung ist die Karte 1000 mal besser als die scheiss 290X PCS+, die ich vorher hatte!
> Mfg Darkness



Es ist wayne wie viel du - einstellst, wichtig ist was reel unter Last anliegt.


----------



## xxwollexx (17. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sollte laut anderem Forum 304mm äußerste Länge, Höhe inkl. PCB 52mm und Tiefe 126 mm betragen!
> Hoffe dies kann jemand auch HIER betätigen!
> 
> Beitrag gefunden:
> ...



******* das wird eng. Aber eng ist immer besser


----------



## ATIR290 (17. April 2014)

Schon wieder ein Kleiner Vorgeschmack:
.:: www.taocomputer.it ::.

Aber nun langsam werde auch ich wieder schwach ...

Obwohl ich eine komplett fiepfreie und Black Screen verschonte R9 290 Sapphire Referenz Karte mein Eigen nenne!!
Wohl besser das Geld für die Neue Kommende Generation in einigen Monaten beiseite legen, ist wohl besser als nun dennoch zuzuschlagen ? ! ?


----------



## basic123 (17. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Mittlerweile denke ich das die ASUS R9 290 DC2 doch nicht so eine gute Wahl ist! 92 Grad auf den VRM's und Elpida-Speicher (der allerdings problemlos bis 6000mhz geht)! Zudem ein für die GTX 780 konzipierter Kühler mit zu großer Heatpipe-Auflagefläche bei den R9-Chips! Das geht besser bei dem Preis!
> 
> Über 1090Mhz geht's sie übrigens auch nicht, und das egal mit welcher Spannung und Ram-Takt (bis 1.3v getestet und ram auf default).
> 
> Würde ich eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen, so würde diese wohl an MSI R9 290X Gaming OC für aktuell ~450 Euro gehen! 2-Slot Design mit Hynix-Speicher und grade einmal 73 Grad VRM-Temp...



Ich vermute eher, dass ASUS leider massive Qualitätsschwankungen hat. Zum Beispiel wird die Karte bei hardwareluxx in den Himmel gelobt und bei computerbase dagegen mit Kritik überschüttet. Man meint fast es wurden zwei verschiedene Karten von verschiedenen Herstellern getestet.

Genauso ist es hier im Forum. Meine Karte scheint tip-top zu sein, während sie bei anderen in Hitze erstickt und throttelt.


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (18. April 2014)

Ich kann Entwarnung geben an alle Asus-R9-Besitzer: Die DC2 hat ihre ihre VRM-Temperatursensoren nicht unterhalb des Heatsinks sitzen, sodass diese viel höhere Tempes anzeigen! Asus selbst behauptet, dass die VRM's auf der Karte ausreichend gekühlt werden!

Nachzulesen hier:
Asus R9 290 Direct CU II OC Review (1600p, Ultra HD 4K) | KitGuru - Part 28


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. April 2014)

Natürlich sagen sie das, wenn ich was verkaufen will sag ich au nicht schaut mal Leute, das ist Mist.


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (18. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Natürlich sagen sie das, wenn ich was verkaufen will sag ich au nicht schaut mal Leute, das ist Mist.


 
Du bist aber auch immer negativ drauf :p

Letztens noch dein Kommentar, dass mein Link unrealistisch sei weil auf nem Benchtable die VRM's gemessen wurden, obwohl dort extra zwei Messungen erfolgten: Eine auf nem Benchtable und die andere in nem geschlossenen Gehäuse!

Und jetzt wieder: Unter meinem Link sieht man doch klar ein Wärmebild mit der genauen Position des VRM-Sensors! Warum sollte man das jetzt nicht glauben...


----------



## murkskopf (18. April 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher, dass ASUS leider massive Qualitätsschwankungen hat.


 
Ich glaube, die haben momentan alle Hersteller


----------



## Deathy93 (18. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die haben momentan alle Hersteller


 
Jup, ist ein Witz bei den Preisen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. April 2014)

wenn bloß die Hersteller die kühllosungen richtig anpassen würden . Eine Windforce oder eine TF IV mit angepasster Hawaii Kühlung wäre bombe . Das wird alles auf die leichte Schulter genommen . Eher glaube ich auch dass Gigabyte nur ihre 700er reihe im Gedächtnis hat


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (18. April 2014)

Was würdet ihr sagen? Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI N780 Lightning, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V296-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland beide OC und welche dann mehr Leistung hat und leiser ist. Weiß da jemand Rat? Gekühlt wird beides nur mit Luft. Gezockt wird alles aktuelles am liebsten mal gerne GTA IV mit ICE Shader mod und so ^^


----------



## X2theZ (18. April 2014)

da hast du die antwort schon in deinem eigenen post versteckt ^^ passend vorm osterwochenende

gta IV + mods = mehr vram = vapor


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (18. April 2014)

Ich halte zwar nix vom 2.5-Slot-Design bei Grafikkarten, angesichts möglichem Sli/ Crossfire! Aber wenn's schon eine der beiden sein soll, dann nimm die R9 290 Vapor-X!

AMD hat seine GCN 2.0 Chiparchitektur in beiden aktuellen Konsolengenerationen und die Spieleentwickler werden sich innerhalb der nächsten 6-7 Jahren (ein Produktzyklus) immer mehr einfallen lassen, diese Chips optimal auszunutzen...

Zudem gibts brückenlose Crossfire Möglichkeiten via Mainboard, mit Frame Pacing und nahendem Free-Sync (kostenlos)! Das alles bei denkbar günstigen Preisen...

In Sachen Lautstärke wird die Vapor-X durch ihren "Hochhaus"-Kühler in den Himmel gelobt und die Leistung liegt dabei 23% (Non-OC) über der GTX 780! Siehe Bild im Anhang...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Hersteller der Karte an, ob er im Bereich der VRM's Sensoren installiert. Das ist wie mit dem Auslesen der Drehzahlen der Lüfter. Meine PCS+ liest keine U/min aus, aber meines Wissens nach machen das die Sapphire Karten (also die U/min).


 Das liegt am Treiber. Meine PCS+ hat früher mal RPM ausgelesen.


xxwollexx schrieb:


> Na langsam gehts ja
> 
> 440€ Vorort (Cyberport)
> 430€ wenn man sie schnell umtauschen muss und Service will (Amazon)
> 404€ für den Sparfuchs bei Mindfactory


 Cyberport ist einer der besten Läden  Wer also gern etwas mehr auf Qualität aus ist beim Händler /


Darkness99 schrieb:


> Ich habe die MSI 290X Gaming und muss dir da wiedersprechen!Meine läuft sogar mit -50mv bei 1060Mhz und die Temps halten sich bei 75-78 Grad!
> Und von der Verarbeitung ist die Karte 1000 mal besser als die scheiss 290X PCS+, die ich vorher hatte!
> Mfg Darkness


 Wo ist den die Verarbeitung besser?


xXNightRiderXx schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr sagen? Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI N780 Lightning, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V296-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland beide OC und welche dann mehr Leistung hat und leiser ist. Weiß da jemand Rat? Gekühlt wird beides nur mit Luft. Gezockt wird alles aktuelles am liebsten mal gerne GTA IV mit ICE Shader mod und so ^^


 Was wollt ihr alle mit einer Lightning?  Nur weil da Lightning draufsteht und mit mehr bzw besseren Phasen und Spulen geworben wird, heißt das noch lange nicht das ihr mehr Takt schafft. Des weiteren betreibt man Karten ala lightning optimal unter Wasser. Unter Luft total sinnlos.

Am besten nimmst du die Vapor-X. Sparst Geld und bist genau so gut in Spielen unterwegs.

Außer du willst *nur* benchen. Dann ist die 780 besser.


----------



## murkskopf (18. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Cyberport ist einer der besten Läden  Wer also gern etwas mehr auf Qualität aus ist beim Händler /


 
Keine Ahnung wie das mit den Vorortkäufen in den Geschäften ist, aber der Onlinehandel von Cyberport ist nicht so dolle.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie das mit den Vorortkäufen in den Geschäften ist, aber der Onlinehandel von Cyberport ist nicht so dolle.


 
In wie fern?

Am besten ist die Abholtheke für Leute die nicht soweit weg wohnen.

Aber die Reklamation geht sehr zügig.


----------



## BertB (18. April 2014)

in dem post gehts um die 780 lightning, (ich weiß, du hast es gesehen)
die soll phantastisch sein
auf anandtech forum gibts einen, der hatte die 24/7 auf 1350MHz bei sehr niedrigen temperaturen (~65°C glaub) und 70% lüfter
und 1440MHz mit volt mod für benches, ebenfalls noch gut kühl,

gerade der kühler sei super gewesen, schrieb der
so krasse takte sind na klar glücksache, aber die machen da schon selektion der chips bei der lightning (binning)

780vs290  seh ich immer so:
will man downsampling machen, oder nicht
für nen full hd 60Hz monitor würd ich immer die 780er bevorzugen

in wahrheit gehört zu so dicken karten aber auch ein fetter monitor oder triple monitor (oder schneller monitor = 120/144Hz)
dann seh ich die 290 wieder vorn, je höher die auflösung, desto besser ist sie im vergleich


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> in dem post gehts um die 780 lightning,
> die soll phantastisch sein
> auf anandtech forum gibts einen, der hatte die 24/7 auf 1350MHz bei sehr niedrigen temperaturen (~65°C glaub) und 70% lüfter
> und 1440MHz mit volt mod für benches, ebenfalls noch gut kühl,
> ...


 
Habe ich doch geschrieben das es um die 780 geht....

Die Selektierug ist auch immer so eine Sache. Bei der Inno kann man auch drüber lächeln.

Aber naja. Ich halte da nicht viel von. Der Aufpreis ist immer die eine Sache. Der tatsächliche Nutzen die andere. 
Im Endeffekt muss er es selbst wissen, aber viel wird es ihm auch nicht bringen wenn er "nur zockt".


----------



## BertB (18. April 2014)

ich weiß, schon erweitert,
der ganze post

ich drück meist immer schon mal nach ner weile, gerade, wenn ich am tablet bin,
und schreib dann weiter
öfters schon ganze posts verloren, weils bei backspace aus dem browser raus ist


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

Habs gerade gesehen.

Sehe ich genau so wie du (letzter Abschnitt)


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch immer negativ drauf :p
> 
> Letztens noch dein Kommentar, dass mein Link unrealistisch sei weil auf nem Benchtable die VRM's gemessen wurden, obwohl dort extra zwei Messungen erfolgten: Eine auf nem Benchtable und die andere in nem geschlossenen Gehäuse!
> 
> Und jetzt wieder: Unter meinem Link sieht man doch klar ein Wärmebild mit der genauen Position des VRM-Sensors! Warum sollte man das jetzt nicht glauben...



Die VRMs werden nur ein mal angegeben und nicht in beiden Situationen, daher ist es nicht klar und somit für die Tonne.

Die Außentemperatur ist nicht die relevante Innentemperatur.....

Dazu kann man das Argument des "nahenden" Free-Sync nicht gelten lassen, da die Monitore einen bestimmten Standart erfüllen müssen, der bis jetzt nur bei NBs definiert wurde.


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (18. April 2014)

Ich glaube es wird dann die R290 am 5.5 zu meinen Geburtstag.


----------



## w0dash (18. April 2014)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Ist es normal das eine R9 290 im Furmark generell wegen dem Powerlimit runtertaktet? Bei jeder Auflösung über 800x600 komme ich nicht über ~950MHz herraus, in BF3 sind auch stabile 1100MHz kein Problem.


----------



## Quade3 (18. April 2014)

Furmark ist der größte Bullsh*t , hab zwar eine Gtx780 aber dort Boostet die Grafikkarte auch nicht mit ihren 1186 MHz sondern bei 1072...
Der Benchmark belastet nur unnötig deine Grafikkarte und gibt keine Auskunft über deren Tatsächliche Leistung/Stabilität oder max. Temp..
Benutz lieber den Heaven oder Valley Benchmark.


----------



## orca113 (18. April 2014)

Das sehe ich ähnlich.

 Habe jetzt mal Valley probiert. Mensch das sieht super hübsch aus alles da


----------



## Euda (18. April 2014)

Quade3 schrieb:


> Furmark ist der größte Bullsh*t , hab zwar eine Gtx780 aber dort Boostet die Grafikkarte auch nicht mit ihren 1186 MHz sondern bei 1072...
> Der Benchmark belastet nur unnötig deine Grafikkarte und gibt keine Auskunft über deren Tatsächliche Leistung/Stabilität oder max. Temp..
> Benutz lieber den Heaven oder Valley Benchmark.


 
FurMark werde ich absolut nie zum testen verwenden. 
Valley, Battlefield 4 sowie Heaven eignen sich unter Anderem hervorragend als Stabilitätstest.


----------



## w0dash (18. April 2014)

Ok, aber ist das Verhalten im Furmark denn bei anderen 290ern genauso?

Das würde mich beruhigen.

Im Valley bleibt der Takt konstant, knickt gelegentlich aber für ne halbe Sekunde um < 100MHz ein... Ich denke, das ist OK.


----------



## The-Typhoon (18. April 2014)

Ja, Valley ist ganz nice. Mit meiner eigenen Lüfterkurve kommt die Lightning nach einer halben Stunde Loops im MultinMonitor Modus auf max. Settings gerade mal auf 75 Grad, VRM maximal ebenfalls 75 Grad bei 85 % Lüfter.
Mit der automatischen Lüftersteuerung sieht es ähnlich aus, max. GPU Core Temp 77 Grad, VRM auf 82 Grad bei 69% Lüfter.. Immernoch in Ordnung nehme ich an, aber ich bleib dann lieber bei meiner aggressiven Lüfterkurve, zumal ich beim Spielen eh die Lautstärke der Karte nicht wahrnehme...


----------



## Deathy93 (18. April 2014)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass Mantle so gut wie nichts in BF4 bringt?

Habe fast genauso viele fps avg wie mit DirectX


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass Mantle so gut wie nichts in BF4 bringt?
> 
> Habe fast genauso viele fps avg wie mit DirectX


 
Bei mir bringt das auch nichts. Nur der Unterschied zwischen Windows 7 und Windows 8.1 ist spürbar.


----------



## Deathy93 (18. April 2014)

Meine PCS+ taktet, wenn Vsync in BF4 eingeschaltet, automatisch runter.

Ist das auch normal?


----------



## xxwollexx (18. April 2014)

Klar, sie benötigt eben nicht die volle Leistung um die fps zu halten. Deshalb taktet sie runter um kühler zu bleiben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Meine PCS+ taktet, wenn Vsync in BF4 eingeschaltet, automatisch runter.
> 
> Ist das auch normal?


 
Teste ich _dann_ mal. DX oder Mantle?


----------



## Deathy93 (18. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Teste ich _dann_ mal. DX oder Mantle?


 

DX 

BF4 ist teilweise eh unspielbar. 

Auf manchen Maps hat man so extreme fps drops.

Noch immer im Beta stadium das Spiel.

EA/dice halt


----------



## w0dash (18. April 2014)

Wenn ihr schon am Testen seid, wie sieht es mit dem Takt in Furmark und Valley aus? Kurzer Test auf FullHD reicht, Temperatur ist egal...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon am Testen seid, wie sieht es mit dem Takt in Furmark und Valley aus? Kurzer Test auf FullHD reicht, Temperatur ist egal...


 
Valley halt meine Karte den Takt. FurMark teste ich dann auch mal.


----------



## BertB (18. April 2014)

als furmark neu war, sind anscheinend massig karten über den styx gerudert,
seither haben amd und nvidia ein extra niedriges powerlimit im treiber hinterlegt für furmark
so habe ich jedenfalls gelesen

habe gerade mal meinen seitenlüfter umgebaut, zwecks austesten , ob die temperatur besser wird
scheint so der fall, jedenfalls cpu, und die war auch mein größtes sorgenkind

2 runden valley + prime95 blend

zeurst war:
200mm vorne rein, 120mm vorne rein, 200mm seite rein
120mm hinten raus, 200mm oben raus
alle voll power für den test

cpu max: 84°C (gemessen mit core temp)
gpu1 max: 77°C
gpu2 max: 67°C

nach umbau:
200mm vorne rein, 120mm vorne rein, 120mm unten rein
200mm seite raus, 120mm hinten raus, 200mm oben raus

cpu max: 76°C
gpu1 max: 76°C
gpu2 max: 64°C


der untere lüfter ist halt zusätzlich, wollte nicht son krasses übergewicht bei luft raus (sonst saugts einem ja staub durch jede ritze rein)

ich lass es dann wohl so
cpu ist allerdings wohl viel zu heiß (fx 8320), aber normalerweise läuft ja kein prime blend test neben dem zocken

ich mach mal ne runde zocken und mess nebenher

edit: in ner viertelstunde bf4, was ja viele threads nutzt, den fx 8320 also gut aufheizen sollte,
geht der auf 55°C max laut core temp


----------



## Deathy93 (18. April 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon am Testen seid, wie sieht es mit dem Takt in Furmark und Valley aus? Kurzer Test auf FullHD reicht, Temperatur ist egal...


 
Hält den Takt in FurMark und Valley


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. April 2014)

Hi Jungs kurze Frage ! Wie siehts mit dem OC POTENZIAL von Hawaii Pro aus  ? Bis wie viel gehen die Karten bei 100 mV Spannungserhöhung und max anheben des powertargets ? Gibt es karten die bei 1200-1300 laufen ? Dachte bei mir an die 290 Vapor X, aber das OC potenzial sei nicht so stark wie bei GK110


----------



## Deathy93 (18. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs kurze Frage !
> Wie siehts mit dem OC POTENZIAL von Hawaii aus ? Bis wie viel gehen die Karten bei 100 mV Spannungserhöhung und max anheben des powertargets ? Gibt es karten die bei 1200-1300 laufen ?



Jede Karte hat ein anderes Potential

Meine läuft bei +100mV mit 1250/1650 

Asic 83%

Allerdings werden die Spawas bei PCS zu warm mit der Voltage


----------



## The-Typhoon (18. April 2014)

meine 290X Lightning kommt mit +138 mV auf stabile 1200/1400 und läuft erfreulicherweise kühl bei maximal 75°C nach einer halben Stunde Valley Loops...
Asic 75%...


----------



## w0dash (18. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Hält den Takt in FurMark und Valley


 

Wie liest du den Takt aus? 

Die Anzeige im Furmark selbst ist bei mir auch stabil auf dem angepeilten Wert, das Afterburner OSD (oder GPU-Z) verrät aber, dass der echte Takt runtergeht und schwankt.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. April 2014)

Hat hier einer schon die Vapor X?


----------



## Roundy (18. April 2014)

In furmark takten die runter, ist aber so im treiber hinterlegt damit d und nvidia keine asche Haufen zurückbekommen...
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Hat hier einer schon die Vapor X?


 
Schon lang.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Schon lang.



Und wer ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Und wer ^^


 
Schau ein paar seiten vor.. Ich merke mir doch die Namen nicht^^


----------



## Deathy93 (18. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Hat hier einer schon die Vapor X?


 
ChrisSteadfast


Also meine PCS+ hält ihren Takt in Furmark.

Mit MSI Afterburner les ich die Werte aus


----------



## The-Typhoon (18. April 2014)

Hier mal das Ergebnis nach 35 Minuten Valley Loops bei MultiMonitor Auflösung, maximale Settings..
Max. GPU Core Temp 79, max VRM 1 80, Lüfter wegen meiner Lüfterkurve auf 97% bei fast 4000 U/Min.
Takt geht ab und an ein klein wenig runter, kann aber über den Großteil der Loops gehalten werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## w0dash (18. April 2014)

In Valley ist mein Takt auch konstant.
Nur im Furmark schwankt der Takt zwischen 900 und 1000.

Btw. sind 1100MHz (bis jetzt stabil) bei +0mv gut?

EDIT: Die 1100MHz sind nur im Valley stabil, Furmark hat leichte Bildfehler. Gleichzeitig ist mir jetzt aber aufgefallen, dass Furmark nun auch den Takt hält...


----------



## Deathy93 (18. April 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> In Valley ist mein Takt auch konstant.
> Nur im Furmark schwankt der Takt zwischen 900 und 1000.
> 
> Btw. sind 1100MHz (bis jetzt stabil) bei +0mv gut?
> ...



Was hast für ne Asic Quality?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (18. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Hier mal das Ergebnis nach 35 Minuten Valley Loops bei MultiMonitor Auflösung, maximale Settings.. Max. GPU Core Temp 79, max VRM 1 80, Lüfter wegen meiner Lüfterkurve auf 97% bei fast 4000 U/Min. Takt geht ab und an ein klein wenig runter, kann aber über den Großteil der Loops gehalten werden.  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=731943"/>



Was hast du für'n System, hab auch die Lightning, bekomme aber die Mikroruckler nicht in den Griff -.- Netzteil? Prozessor?


----------



## The-Typhoon (18. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Was hast du für'n System, hab auch die Lightning, bekomme aber die Mikroruckler nicht in den Griff -.- Netzteil? Prozessor?


 
Steht alles in meiner Signatur und im Sysprofil  CPU ist der i5 3570K.. Angetrieben wird alles vom Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 850W Netzteil.. Hab eigentlich keine Probleme mit Mikrorucklern.. Allgemein in jeder Anwendung oder bei etwas bestimmten?


----------



## w0dash (18. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Was hast für ne Asic Quality?



ASIC Qualität ist 80.8%.

Mit +25mV (entspricht bei mir 1.117-1.125V) läuft auch der Furmark auf 1100MHz einwandfrei.

Die Temperatur klettert dafür im Furmark aber auch bei der Spannung schon auf 90° nach einiger Zeit. Bei normalen Anwendungen hab ich aber mehr Luft.


----------



## Roundy (18. April 2014)

furmark kann man nicht vergleichen, nehmt lieber valley oder heaven, da boosten die karten ganz normal.
Gruß


----------



## w0dash (18. April 2014)

Falls in diesem Thread noch weitere Besitzer der 290 Gaming von MSI sind, wäre es nett wenn sie auch mal einen Blick auf diesen Thread werfen könnten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/328997-r9-290-vrm2-temperatur.html.

Und zwar spinnt bei mir der Temperatursensor des VRM2, ist das möglicherweise bei allen Karten von MSI so?


----------



## Deathy93 (18. April 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Falls in diesem Thread noch weitere Besitzer der 290 Gaming von MSI sind, wäre es nett wenn sie auch mal einen Blick auf diesen Thread werfen könnten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/328997-r9-290-vrm2-temperatur.html.
> 
> Und zwar spinnt bei mir der Temperatursensor des VRM2, ist das möglicherweise bei allen Karten von MSI so?




Hatte ich mit meiner MSI 4g Gaming nicht


----------



## MastaKLINGE (18. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Steht alles in meiner Signatur und im Sysprofil  CPU ist der i5 3570K.. Angetrieben wird alles vom Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 850W Netzteil.. Hab eigentlich keine Probleme mit Mikrorucklern.. Allgemein in jeder Anwendung oder bei etwas bestimmten?



Oh man ich beneide dich  bin über die App online, kann es leider nicht sehen von hier aus... Hab mir vorgestern die rechte Hand beim Fußball gebrochen  pc bedienen gestaltet sich momentan schwierig :/ 

Also bei Heaven, Valley und BF4 hab ich diese miesen miniruckler, es läuft einfach nicht flüssig und hakt. Arma 3 hab ich auch ausprobiert, lastet jedoch die Graka nicht aus und läuft flüssig. Bin echt am verzweifeln  

Hab die cores entparkt, hilft aber nicht. Oder ich hab was falsch gemacht. Hast du win7 oder 8?


----------



## Deathy93 (18. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Oh man ich beneide dich  bin über die App online, kann es leider nicht sehen von hier aus... Hab mir vorgestern die rechte Hand beim Fußball gebrochen  pc bedienen gestaltet sich momentan schwierig :/
> 
> Also bei Heaven, Valley und BF4 hab ich diese miesen miniruckler, es läuft einfach nicht flüssig und hakt. Arma 3 hab ich auch ausprobiert, lastet jedoch die Graka nicht aus und läuft flüssig. Bin echt am verzweifeln
> 
> Hab die cores entparkt, hilft aber nicht. Oder ich hab was falsch gemacht. Hast du win7 oder 8?


 

Vielleicht hat die Karte einfach nur nen Schaden?

RMA?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (18. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Hatte ich mit meiner MSI 4g Gaming nicht



Ich übrigens auch nicht, wurde alles korrekt ausgelesen. War eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit ihr, bis auf die gpu temp.


----------



## Deathy93 (18. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> War eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit ihr, bis auf die gpu temp.


 
Ging mir genauso


----------



## The-Typhoon (18. April 2014)

Naja ich kann mir unter Mikroruckler nicht so was vorstellen, vielleicht habe ich die auch, in Heaven hakt es ab und zu schon, gerade bei der Szene mit dem Drachen wo der bei 51 FPS rumkrakselt, da dachte ich aber bisher das hakt weil der unter 60 FPS ist.. Kannst ein Video davon machen oder so? Bin mir dann doch unsicher... :/


----------



## w0dash (18. April 2014)

Ist 1100MHz auf +25mV denn so gut, dass man den defekten VRM-Temperatursensor verkraften kann? 

Oder eher retournieren?


----------



## Shmendrick (18. April 2014)

"Schnief Heul" Mein Accelero Extreme IV ist per Post gekommen habs nur net mitbekommen und kann Morgen erst das Paket abholen und wohl erst am Montag den Kühler tauschen


----------



## BertB (18. April 2014)

@ typhoon:
habe jetzt mal den seitenlüfter auf rauspusten gedreht,
besser 
thx für den tip

werds bei meinem anderen setup auch noch versuchen, das läuft graka mäßig heiß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Ist 1100MHz auf +25mV denn so gut, dass man den defekten VRM-Temperatursensor verkraften kann?
> 
> Oder eher retournieren?


 
Behalten... Was sind die VRM Werte so entscheidet beim gamen? Oder bist du Bencher? Wenn zweiteres zutrifft, dann ja aber nur wegen gamen bzw wegen niedrigen OC-Werten  nicht (wobei ich Reklamation wegen nicht erreichen von bestimmt OC-Werten eigentlich als Betrug gegenüber dem Verkäufer sehe)


----------



## w0dash (18. April 2014)

Wegen niedrigen OC-Werten allein würde ich auch keine Karte zurückschicken, sehe ich genauso. 

Gepaart mit einem defekten Temperatursensor wäre es allerdings kaum Betrug. 

Kann jemand kurz die 1100MHz bei +25mV einschätzen? Ist das Durchschnitt, oder eher gut/schlecht?


----------



## BertB (18. April 2014)

würd ich für gut halten,
was ist dann denn für ne anliegende spannung?
sagt eigentlich mehr aus, als das offset

mach mal nen bench und lass gpuz mitlaufen, und dann schau, was anlag


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

Um welche Karte gehts


----------



## w0dash (18. April 2014)

Die Karte ist eine MSI R9 290 Gaming. 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, lagen im Furmark maximal 1.125V an. Werde ich morgen aber nochmal überprüfen.


----------



## Atope31 (19. April 2014)

Kurze Frage an euch : Ich werd mir wahrscheinlich die Vapor X kaufen , ist es schädlich für die Karte wenn ich 200 mV mit 50% PT draufhaue ?
Meint ihr  mit 1200 MHz ( falls es die gpu schafft ) wäre schneller als eine 780 Ti?
Und zuletzt: Wie findet ihr die Vapor X optisch ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. April 2014)

Kommt auf die Stock Spannung an.


----------



## BertB (19. April 2014)

200mV sind viel holz, kann auf jeden fall schädlich sein,
schneller als 780ti @ stock: ja
schneller als 780ti ebenfalls oc: glaub nicht, vielleicht in richtig hohen auflösungen, wenn der 780ti der ram ausgeht
mir gefällt der look der vapor x sehr gut

@ w0dash: 1.125V bei 1100MHz sind glaub super wenig 
nice catch

meine windforce läuft bei 1,156V bei 1040MHz in heaven 4.0
mit +-0mV

andererseits: furmark hat wohl ein extra treiberprofil für wenig watt, (damit die karten nicht sterben)
mach mal in heaven


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. April 2014)

Atope31 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an euch : Ich werd mir wahrscheinlich die Vapor X kaufen , ist es schädlich für die Karte wenn ich 200 mV mit 50% PT draufhaue ?
> Meint ihr  mit 1200 MHz ( falls es die gpu schafft ) wäre schneller als eine 780 Ti?
> Und zuletzt: Wie findet ihr die Vapor X optisch ?


 
Eine 290 @1100Mhz streichelt eine 780ti @stock.
Wenn die 780ti OC drauf hat, siehst du nur noch die Rücklichter mit der 290.

Takterhöhung ist wesentlich unschädlicher als Spannungserhöhung.

Wenn du deiner Karte also +200mV +50PT aufdrügst, verkürzt sich die Lebenszeit.

Versuch einfach den maximalen Takt ohne Spannungserhöhung herauszufinden.
Wegen 1-2FPS die Karte unnötig zu quälen ist total sinnlos.
Außer du bist der Jäger nach dem letzten FPS


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Eine 290 @1100Mhz streichelt eine 780ti @stock.
> Wenn die 780ti OC drauf hat, siehst du nur noch die Rücklichter mit der 290.
> 
> Takterhöhung ist wesentlich unschädlicher als Spannungserhöhung.
> ...


 

Und ich dachte man kann nichts jagen, was man nicht sieht 

Man muss halt auch immer die Stockvoltage im Auge behalten, denn bei 1,05V sind +200mV nicht so schlimm wie +100mV bei 1,18V


----------



## BeNoX (19. April 2014)

Oh man, meine R9 290 PCS+ hat Gestern aus heiterem Himmel das Klackern angefangen, ist der, im einebautem Zustand, linke Lüfter. Verdammt muss ich wohl einschicken, klackert nicht immer und nicht immer gleich laut, aber doch recht oft, vorallem nach dem zocken im Idle, wird dann auch gerne mal recht laut und ist echt nervtötend.


----------



## The-Typhoon (19. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Behalten... Was sind die VRM Werte so entscheidet beim gamen? Oder bist du Bencher? Wenn zweiteres zutrifft, dann ja aber nur wegen gamen bzw wegen niedrigen OC-Werten  nicht (wobei ich Reklamation wegen nicht erreichen von bestimmt OC-Werten eigentlich als Betrug gegenüber dem Verkäufer sehe)


 
Glaube mein VRM 2 Sensor ist auch kaputt, zeigt die ganze Zeit in GPU-Z eine Temp von 58 grad an, sowohl nach Windows Start als auch nach einer Stunde Valley Loops... 
Wie wichtig ist so ein Sensor...?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (19. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Naja ich kann mir unter Mikroruckler nicht so was vorstellen, vielleicht habe ich die auch, in Heaven hakt es ab und zu schon, gerade bei der Szene mit dem Drachen wo der bei 51 FPS rumkrakselt, da dachte ich aber bisher das hakt weil der unter 60 FPS ist.. Kannst ein Video davon machen oder so? Bin mir dann doch unsicher... :/



Ich hab das Gefühl bei mir hakt es beinahe überall, zwar minimal aber es läuft eben nicht rund. Direkt in der Anfangsszene, beim Drachen sowieso... Auch im Valley wenn die Cam von ganz oben auf den Wald schaut und dann auf den Hügel zoomt hakt es 

Ich versuche es bei Gelegenheit dann poste ich es.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Glaube mein VRM 2 Sensor ist auch kaputt, zeigt die ganze Zeit in GPU-Z eine Temp von 58 grad an, sowohl nach Windows Start als auch nach einer Stunde Valley Loops...
> Wie wichtig ist so ein Sensor...?


 
Nicht der Weltuntergang. Ich denke mal weiter OCen wirst du wohl nicht.


----------



## The-Typhoon (19. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nicht der Weltuntergang. Ich denke mal weiter OCen wirst du wohl nicht.


 
Nein nein, bei 1200/1500 ist jetzt echt mal Schluss.. Bin mit dem OC Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden.. Naja solange es nicht weiter dramatisch ist, dass der Sensor keine korrekten Werte mehr ausgibt, reklamiere ich die Karte mal nicht.. ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (19. April 2014)

Wie viel Spannug und Temperatur hast du letztendlich rausgeholt?


----------



## The-Typhoon (19. April 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie viel Spannug und Temperatur hast du letztendlich rausgeholt?


 
+150 mV Core, +13 mV Memory und +13 mV Aux..
Maximale Core Temp nach einer Stunde Valley Loops 79 Grad, maximale Speichertemp 69, maximale VRM 1 Temp 80.


----------



## Biophobie (19. April 2014)

Hi mein Freund hatte ne nvidia und will auf ne AMD umsteigen , Problem ist das :
Er weiß nicht wie seine spiele auf AMD karten laufen :
Cod Black Ops 2 , Ghosts, Crysis 3, Far Cry 3

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit den Spielen gemacht? Wie laufen die spiele ?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. April 2014)

Welche Karte hat er denn Moment, bzw welches Budget wäre für die Aufrüstung vorhanden?
Dann noch die anderen Specs des Rechners sowie verwendete Auflösung  (:


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. April 2014)

Biophobie schrieb:


> Hi mein Freund hatte ne nvidia und will auf ne AMD umsteigen , Problem ist das :
> Er weiß nicht wie seine spiele auf AMD karten laufen :
> Cod Black Ops 2 , Ghosts, Crysis 3, Far Cry 3
> 
> Hat einer Erfahrungen mit den Spielen gemacht? Wie laufen die spiele ?


 
Es laufen alle Spiele sowohl auf Nvidia als auf AMD


----------



## Biophobie (19. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Es laufen alle Spiele sowohl auf Nvidia als auf AMD




Ja aber kann ja sein dass die da extrem schlecht abschneiden .
Er zockt auf Full Hd


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. April 2014)

Biophobie schrieb:


> Hi mein Freund hatte ne nvidia und will auf ne AMD umsteigen , Problem ist das :
> Er weiß nicht wie seine spiele auf AMD karten laufen :
> Cod Black Ops 2 , Ghosts, Crysis 3, Far Cry 3
> 
> Hat einer Erfahrungen mit den Spielen gemacht? Wie laufen die spiele ?



Nein überhaupt nicht . Genau wie Battlefield + Tomb Raider + Star Citizen + Civilization: Beyond the Earth nicht auf Nvidias läuft 

Alle Spiele laufen auf beiden Karten


----------



## BertB (19. April 2014)

BeNoX schrieb:


> Oh man, meine R9 290 PCS+ hat Gestern aus heiterem Himmel das Klackern angefangen, ist der, im einebautem Zustand, linke Lüfter. Verdammt muss ich wohl einschicken, klackert nicht immer und nicht immer gleich laut, aber doch recht oft, vorallem nach dem zocken im Idle, wird dann auch gerne mal recht laut und ist echt nervtötend.



das wird ja auch nicht besser, im gegenteil,
also, wenns das lager ist,

oder streift der propeller irgend wo?
loses kabel hängt rein? gehäuse der karte in sich verdreht, weil die runterhängt? (vermutlich ja nicht, aber wer weiß das schon)

falls lager: einschicken, wird immer schlimmer sonst, bis die mühle still steht


----------



## Biophobie (19. April 2014)

Ok danke euch .
Ich hab irgendwo gelesen dass das PCB der Vapor X  auch LEDs haben soll 
Weiß da einer mehr ?


----------



## w0dash (19. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> 1.125V bei 1100MHz sind glaub super wenig
> nice catch
> 
> meine windforce läuft bei 1,156V bei 1040MHz in heaven 4.0
> ...


 
Also im Heaven sieht das Ganze etwas anders aus, dort schwankt die Spannung und liegt im Durchschnitt bei 1.133V, erreicht zwischendurch aber auch höhere Werte und sehr kurzzeitig sogar knapp 1.2V.

Hier der Log, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## BertB (19. April 2014)

spitzen hab ich auch drin, wenns angeht vor allem

1.133V bei 1100MHz ist glaub trotzdem sehr gut


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. April 2014)

Biophobie schrieb:


> Ja aber kann ja sein dass die da extrem schlecht abschneiden .
> Er zockt auf Full Hd


 
Ach Quark. Laufen Super die Spiele 
Ich Spiele zur Zeit selber Crysis 3 @maxed out 2560x1080p bei 40fps im Schnitt.

Werde die Tage auch mal DS probieren nach der Anleitung in PCGH Heft. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Deathy93 (19. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> das wird ja auch nicht besser, im gegenteil,
> also, wenns das lager ist,
> 
> oder streift der propeller irgend wo?
> ...


 
Die PCS+ ist eh total billig verarbeitet. 
Meine werde ich auf jeden Fall zurückschicken (allein schon wegen dem Spulenfiepen) und mir ne Vapor-X holen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. April 2014)

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...n-Black-Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x1_947318.html


Den Preis finde ich auch gut  vor 2Monaten kostete die noch 400€ zwar keine Silent graka aber schon besser als die Ref und sieht Hammer aus


----------



## Deathy93 (19. April 2014)

Hoffentlich geht die Vapor-X noch mal ein paar Euro runter bis zum Ende des Monats


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Die PCS+ ist eh total billig verarbeitet.
> Meine werde ich auf jeden Fall zurückschicken (allein schon wegen dem Spulenfiepen) und mir ne Vapor-X holen


 
Wo ist den die PCS+ billig verarbeitet?


----------



## Deathy93 (19. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wo ist den die PCS+ billig verarbeitet?


 
Kann ja mal gerne Bilder von den Dellen machen, die meine Karte hat.

Karte wurde bei MF gekauft, da weiß man ja aber leider nie genau, ob die Ware neu oder gebraucht ist.


Vielleicht habe ich ja nur ein Montagsprodukt erwischt. Hab da generell Pech mit


----------



## MastaKLINGE (19. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wo ist den die PCS+ billig verarbeitet?



Die Kühler von Powercolor und Club 3D sind durch Steckverbindungen gesichert... Die anderen Hersteller verschrauben die Kühler.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. April 2014)

Bitte wer hat den Beta 14.4 auf Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit am Laufen, Problemlos versteht sich ?
Oder aussschließlich für Windows 8 sprich 8.1 ?


----------



## Deathy93 (19. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte wer hat den Beta 14.4 auf Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit am Laufen, Problemlos versteht sich ?
> Oder aussschließlich für Windows 8 sprich 8.1 ?


 
Bei mir läuft er soweit ohne Probleme.

Windows 7 64 Bit


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte wer hat den Beta 14.4 auf Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit am Laufen, Problemlos versteht sich ?
> Oder aussschließlich für Windows 8 sprich 8.1 ?


 
Bei mir läufts @Windows 7 64Bit


----------



## Biophobie (19. April 2014)

Gibts eigentlich Bilder von der Vapor X im Gehäuse ?


----------



## etar (19. April 2014)

Hab gerade auf einer VTX3d  r9 290 im Referenzdesign, einen Peter 2 verbaut. Grundplatte des Referenzkühlers übernommen und für Luft sorgen zwei Noiseblocker Eloop B12-PS.
Die Karte hat nen ASIC von 81.3 und SK hynix Speicher verbaut.

Habt ihr schonmal gesehen das die Bautteile neben den Spannungswandler beim Referenzdesign beklebt sind? hatte schonmal eine Powercolor R9 290 im Referenzdesign und die hatte das nicht.

Habt noch 2 Bilder dazugepackt vom Peter 1 (79XX Edition) und dem Peter 2 als Vergleich. Alpenföhn sagt ja der Peter 2 soll genau so stark sein wie sein Vorgänger aber hier ist zu sehen das der Peter 2 weniger Kühlfläche hat.


----------



## jovialgent81 (19. April 2014)

Der Größenunterschied ist ja schon mächtig. Sag mal was zu den Temperaturen jeweils mit Peter 1&2. Hab nen modifizierten Peter 1 79xx drauf und bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Hast du eigentlich irgendwas an der Grundplatte verändert oder passt der Kühler ohne Bastelarbeiten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. April 2014)

Biophobie schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Bilder von der Vapor X im Gehäuse ?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. April 2014)

etar schrieb:


> Hab gerade auf einer VTX3d  r9 290 im Referenzdesign, einen Peter 2 verbaut. Grundplatte des Referenzkühlers übernommen und für Luft sorgen zwei Noiseblocker Eloop B12-PS.
> Die Karte hat nen ASIC von 81.3 und SK hynix Speicher verbaut.
> 
> Habt ihr schonmal gesehen das die Bautteile neben den Spannungswandler beim Referenzdesign beklebt sind? hatte schonmal eine Powercolor R9 290 im Referenzdesign und die hatte das nicht.
> ...



Schick schick


----------



## beren2707 (19. April 2014)

etar schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal gesehen das die Bautteile neben den Spannungswandler beim Referenzdesign beklebt sind? hatte schonmal eine Powercolor R9 290 im Referenzdesign und die hatte das nicht.


Ist bislang nur bei den TUL-Custom-Designs wie PCS+ etc. bekannt, dort soll der Heißkleber das Spulenfiepen mindern. Scheinen wohl bei allen Karten darauf umgestellt zu haben.


----------



## Biophobie (19. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=732220"/> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=732221"/>




Sieht Hammer aus 
Gibt es eventuell paar mehr ?


----------



## Biophobie (19. April 2014)

Edit : Laut CB kratzt die Vapor X @ Stock an einer 780 Ti oO


----------



## X2theZ (19. April 2014)

JAP - und hoffentlich kratzt die bald in meinem case ^^


----------



## Biophobie (19. April 2014)

Ich würd die auch gern verbauen aber 2 Punkte stören irgendwie :
1) Leistung . Ich weiß nicht ob sich eine AMD lohnt wenn man fast nur COD spielt , da sind Nvidias Karten doch besser oder ?
2) Optik : keine Ahnung ob die in nem weiß beleuchteten Case cool aussieht


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. April 2014)

Biophobie schrieb:


> Ich würd die auch gern verbauen aber 2 Punkte stören irgendwie : 1) Leistung . Ich weiß nicht ob sich eine AMD lohnt wenn man fast nur COD spielt , da sind Nvidias Karten doch besser oder ? 2) Optik : keine Ahnung ob die in nem weiß beleuchteten Case cool aussieht



Bei COD sind alle Karten schlecht  Aber die R9 sollte für mehrere 100 FPS reichen.   Zur Optik, wird schon passen


----------



## tsd560ti (19. April 2014)

Bei so einer Karte schaut man auf den Fps Counter und CoD frisst auch gerne Vram ohne Ende.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. April 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> JAP - und hoffentlich kratzt die bald in meinem case ^^



Bei mir auf jedemfall bald bei mir auf


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (19. April 2014)

Ich liebäugel grad so ein bißchen mit dem Umstieg von FullHD auf WQHD! Interessieren würde mich speziell dieser Monitor: PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite XB2779QS-S1 Teil 10

Allerdings würde für die vollen 75hz des Monitors, eine zweite Asus R9 290 DC2 fällig werden (eine ist ja schon da!). Mit meinem Enermax Revolution87+ 850Watt würde das glaube ich gehen! ~650-700 Watt brauchen die beiden Karten zusammen mit nem 4770k im OC und saugen dabei 2x30 Ampere über die 12V-Schiene! Das Netzteil schafft 70 Ampere und liefert souverän 850 Watt im Dauerbetrieb!

Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von der Idee? Sollte man vor dem Nvidia-Maxwell-Vollausbau 2015 wirklich 800 Takken in AMD Hardware stecken? Und ist der Qualitätsunterschied von der Auflösung her so stark?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel grad so ein bißchen mit dem Umstieg von FullHD auf WQHD! Interessieren würde mich speziell dieser Monitor: PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite XB2779QS-S1 Teil 10
> 
> Allerdings würde für die vollen 75hz des Monitors, eine zweite Asus R9 290 DC2 fällig werden (eine ist ja schon da!). Mit meinem Enermax Revolution87+ 850Watt würde das glaube ich gehen! ~650-700 Watt brauchen die beiden Karten zusammen mit nem 4770k im OC und saugen dabei 2x30 Ampere über die 12V-Schiene! Das Netzteil schafft 70 Ampere und liefert souverän 850 Watt im Dauerbetrieb!
> 
> Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von der Idee? Sollte man vor dem Nvidia-Maxwell-Vollausbau 2015 wirklich 800 Takken in AMD Hardware stecken? Und ist der Qualitätsunterschied von der Auflösung her so stark?


 
Das Maxwell-Gespenst verbreitet sorgt je her für "Unruhen". Aber sein beruhigt. Man kauf Leistung wenn man sie braucht. (Insgeheime bete ich immer noch, dass Maxwell eine Enttäuschung wird und Nvidia einen Shitstorm abfasst)

Der Qulitätsunterschied ist schon da zwischen FHD und WQHD. Aber auch ein größerer Rechenaufwand.

Man korrigiere mich falls ich flasch liege: FullHD hat 2073600 Pixel | WQHD hat 3686400 Pixel -> bei WQHD muss deine Karte 1612800 Pixel mehr berechnen was schon eine ganze Ecke mehr ist (in Prozent sollten es ca 77% mehr Pixel sein)


----------



## Deathy93 (19. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei mir auf jedemfall bald bei mir auf


 
Same here


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. April 2014)

@Pseudo das wünsch ich mir auch obwohl ich ne Nvida Karte habe  aber diese Lügen wie Statistiken mit diesen Wundertreiber wo ne R290X mit Mantle deutlich langsamer ist als ne 780Ti :kotz'


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (19. April 2014)

Bin mir mittlerweile auch gar nicht mehr so sicher ob ich für gaming (vorzugsweise ego-shooter wie Ghosts und BF4) ideal aufgestellt bin! Aktuell zocke ich auf nem FullHD 47 Zoll TV mit IPS-Panel und 19ms Inputlag in einem Sitzabstand von 2.7m! Der Monitor würde mich auf den Schreibtisch bringen und eine neue Soundlösung erfordern plus der bereits genannten zusätzlichen Investitionen =(


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @Pseudo das wünsch ich mir auch obwohl ich ne Nvida Karte habe  aber diese Lügen wie Statistiken mit diesen Wundertreiber wo ne R290X mit Mantle deutlich langsamer ist als ne 780Ti :kotz'


 
JA das ist immer so. Es wird einem immer viel Erzählt und die meisten glauben es noch  Das ist eigentlich das viel schlimmere Übel dran, dass es so viele Leute gibt die alles aus der Hand fressen und dann rumflamen. 

Das letzte brauchbare von Nvidia waren die 500er Karten. 

Aber BTT 



Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Bin mir mittlerweile auch gar nicht mehr so sicher ob ich für gaming (vorzugsweise ego-shooter wie Ghosts und BF4) ideal aufgestellt bin! Aktuell zocke ich auf nem FullHD 47 Zoll TV mit IPS-Panel und 19ms Inputlag in einem Sitzabstand von 2.7m! Der Monitor würde mich auf den Schreibtisch bringen und eine neue Soundlösung erfordern plus der bereits genannten zusätzlichen Investitionen =(


 
Dann lass es lieber. Wenn es dir zu teuer wird. Solange der input nich stört und nach testwerten brauchst du nicht gehen  Mein aktueller Dell U2913WM hat laut tests 25ms input und trotzdem in meinen augen keine schlieren. Da war mein 2ms input tn Monitor viel schlimmer von den schlieren her. Immer vor ort anschauen. Jeder empfindet es anders


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (19. April 2014)

Schlieren sehe ich so keine aber die Bewegungsschärfe könnte von 75hz profitieren denke ich! Zudem dachte ich man könnte über die höhere Auflösung die Immersion verbessern...

Ist halt grade voll praktisch vom Sofa aus zu zocken! Zocke ich alleine habe ich eine feste Tischunterlage auf dem Sofa und wenn Gäste kommen kann man mithilfe von zwei Controllern ne Konsole ersetzen 

Problem wird nur sein, dass 4k-TV's ein Crossfire-Verbund aus zwei r9 290 völlig zerbersten werden! So geht's also net weiter...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Schlieren sehe ich so keine aber die Bewegungsschärfe könnte von 75hz profitieren denke ich! Zudem dachte ich man könnte über die höhere Auflösung die Immersion verbessern...


 
Naja die paar Herz machen nicht viel aus. Ich persönlich finde es einen wahnsinns Sprung von 16:9 auf 21:9. Da breitere Sichtfeld ist sehr angenehm und in BF$ kann man zb per sichtfeld auf 105 viel mehr sehen als mit 16:9.  -> man hat einfach mehr vom Spiel. 95% der spiele sind auch kompatibel.

Für mich persönlich steigerd das die immersion mehr als eine Höhere auflösung. Obwohl die neuen 21:9 auch mit 3,5K kommen sollen


----------



## Roundy (19. April 2014)

Wenn 4k gaming tauglich wird, dann gibts auch grakas dies ohne sli/cf locker packen..
Und bis dahin können wa auch noch warten 
Gruß


----------



## BeNoX (19. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> das wird ja auch nicht besser, im gegenteil,
> also, wenns das lager ist,
> 
> oder streift der propeller irgend wo?
> ...


 Ich werde die Karte nochmal gründlicher durchchecken wenn ich zuhause  bin, auf den ersten Blick konnte ich nichts ersichtlichen feststellen,  tippe daher auf Lagerschaden, werde ich aber vor dem einsenden nochmal  prüfen.



Deathy93 schrieb:


> Die PCS+ ist eh total billig verarbeitet.
> Meine werde ich auf jeden Fall zurückschicken (allein schon wegen dem Spulenfiepen) und mir ne Vapor-X holen


 Wundert mich doch sehr, meine scheint, natürlich jetzt mal von dem einem Lüfterproblem, aber das kann ja leider jeden Lüfter treffen, sehr wertig verarbeitet zu sein. Keine Dellen, keine kratzer, sehr stabiler Eindruck dank Backplate, kein/kaum wahrnehmbares Spulenfiepen außer bei sehr hohen fps, wirkt alles qualitativ hochwertig und gut verarbeitet, jedenfalls meine :/


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wenn 4k gaming tauglich wird, dann gibts auch grakas dies ohne sli/cf locker packen..
> Und bis dahin können wa auch noch warten
> Gruß



Es gibt ja die R295 X2 die schafft 8K


----------



## Roundy (19. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Es gibt ja die R295 X2 die schafft 8K



Na klar und mein Elefant im keller kann fliegen....
Weißt du wie viel 8k sind?

Gruß


----------



## Euda (19. April 2014)

4k mit Downsampling-Faktor 2.0 
Wir kommen 2025 mal auf das Thema zurück.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Na klar und mein Elefant im keller kann fliegen....
> Weißt du wie viel 8k sind?
> 
> Gruß



Ja 

Die schafft 8K in Goat Simulator und Grid 2


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. April 2014)

Das waren keine 8K, 8K sind 4 4K Bildschirme, beim Video hatten sie nur 2..........


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. April 2014)

4K+4K=8KK  na gut mein Fehler.


----------



## Roundy (19. April 2014)

Ne das potenziert sich 
4k ist 2k^2 und 8k ist 4k^2
Gruß


----------



## BertB (19. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel grad so ein bißchen mit dem Umstieg von FullHD auf WQHD! Interessieren würde mich speziell dieser Monitor: PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite XB2779QS-S1 Teil 10
> 
> Allerdings würde für die vollen 75hz des Monitors, eine zweite Asus R9 290 DC2 fällig werden (eine ist ja schon da!). Mit meinem Enermax Revolution87+ 850Watt würde das glaube ich gehen! ~650-700 Watt brauchen die beiden Karten zusammen mit nem 4770k im OC und saugen dabei 2x30 Ampere über die 12V-Schiene! Das Netzteil schafft 70 Ampere und liefert souverän 850 Watt im Dauerbetrieb!
> 
> Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von der Idee? Sollte man vor dem Nvidia-Maxwell-Vollausbau 2015 wirklich 800 Takken in AMD Hardware stecken? Und ist der Qualitätsunterschied von der Auflösung her so stark?



ich bin dafür  (bin immer sehr für hohe auflösung)
eine sollte aber auch schon gut sein, für 75Hz/fps vermutlich aber nicht, stimmt schon
falls cf
dein netzteil ist geradezu eine standardempfehlung für 290cf
wegen maxwell: wann kommts denn wirklich?
könnte aber schon krass werden, die 750ti lässt hoffen 
viel fps bei wenig abwärme, wenn man sich die 3-4 mal so groß vorstellt, für so 200W, oder 5 mal für 300W
1 zu 1 lässt sich das aber wohl kaum hochrechnen, aber ne ahnung, was drin sein könnte, bekommt  man schon

aber: schicker monitor ist immer gut,
würde ich mit einer 290 ausprobieren,
falls nicht zufriedenstellend, aber ich glaub schon, halt ne zweite rein
oder warten bis maxwell

was haste denn fürn mainboard?
bei vielen steht crossfire drauf, obwohl das ding nur x16/x4 liefert
empfehlenswert ist das nicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> JA das ist immer so. Es wird einem immer viel Erzählt und die meisten glauben es noch  Das ist eigentlich das viel schlimmere Übel dran, dass es so viele Leute gibt die alles aus der Hand fressen und dann rumflamen.
> 
> Das letzte brauchbare von Nvidia waren die 500er Karten.
> 
> ...



Jo genau wie der Bulli von Amd ....den ich unbedingt mal haben wollte  und was war es?...Jo der letze Reinfall


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (20. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich bin dafür  (bin immer sehr für hohe auflösung)
> eine sollte aber auch schon gut sein, für 75Hz/fps vermutlich aber nicht, stimmt schon
> falls cf
> dein netzteil ist geradezu eine standardempfehlung...
> ...


 
Was meinst du mit "Standardempfehlung"? Heißt das Minimum-Anforderung?

Und bei dem Mainboard habe ich mich auch nicht lumpen lassen^^ MSI Z87 MPower mit 16 Phasen, 6-Layer-PCB und Sli/ Tri-Crossfire Zertifizierung! Bei zwei Karten läuft es im  8x/8x Betrieb. Das ergibt bei pci e 3.0 immernoch mehr als ausreichend Bandbreite.


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. April 2014)

Musst net das ganze Zeug aufzählen, wir kinnen Google selbst nutzen. Das NT ist halt dafür sehr empfehlenswert und daher die "Standartempfehlung" neben den P10.


----------



## BertB (20. April 2014)

dass es dafür eins der empfehlenswerten netzteile sei
ein anderes wäre bq! p10 750W oder 850W
kostet aber mehr
oder enermax platimax 750W oder 850W

soll heißen, du hast eins was sehr gut tauglich wäre

das mainboard ist na klar auch sehr schick 
ich hab z87 gd 65 gaming in meinem xeon e3/770sli system


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (20. April 2014)

Ich habe meine Graka mal mit dem Evga Oc Scanner belastet und zeitgleich die Stromaufnahme mit Gpu-z gecheckt! Waren max. 30 Ampere. Wenn ich das für XFire verdoppel und nochmal den übertakteten 4770K mit ~13,3 Ampere (160Watt auf der 12 Volt-Schiene) hinzu addiere, lande ich bei einer Spitze von 73,3 Ampere! Diese Spitze sollte im normalen Gaming Betrieb (BF4 in 2K-Auflösung max details) jedoch niemals erreicht werden, und daher reichen die 70 Ampere des Netzteils wohl aus...


----------



## BertB (20. April 2014)

es langt locker,
außer vielleicht, wenn du tiefkalt oc machst, nicht

den evga oc scanner kenne ich nicht, ist das so ein lasterzeugendes programm, wie furmark?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Graka mal mit dem Evga Oc Scanner belastet und zeitgleich die Stromaufnahme mit Gpu-z gecheckt! Waren max. 30 Ampere. Wenn ich das für XFire verdoppel und nochmal den übertakteten 4770K mit ~13,3 Ampere (160Watt auf der 12 Volt-Schiene) hinzu addiere, lande ich bei einer Spitze von 73,3 Ampere! Diese Spitze sollte im normalen Gaming Betrieb (BF4 in 2K-Auflösung max details) jedoch niemals erreicht werden, und daher reichen die 70 Ampere des Netzteils wohl aus...


 Ein Übertakteter 4470K zieht doch nicht 160Watt... 


BertB schrieb:


> es langt locker,
> außer vielleicht, wenn du tiefkalt oc machst, nicht
> 
> den evga oc scanner kenne ich nicht, ist das so ein lasterzeugendes programm, wie furmark?


 Das ist ein tool von evga was Artefakte zählt etc pp


----------



## BertB (20. April 2014)

taugt das was? muss man das mal benutzt haben?
oder isses unnötig?
und man macht sich nur verrückt, weils welche findet, die man gar nicht gesehen hatte?

edit: aber ich seh schon, vom bild her isses so was wie furmark, nur mit evga logo statt donut,
ebenfalls "stachelig" und so


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> taugt das was? muss man das mal benutzt haben?
> oder isses unnötig?
> und man macht sich nur verrückt, weils welche findet, dieman gar nicht gesehen hatte?


 
Ich Habs nur auf meinen 580er benutzt. Also Nvidia.

Naja die Artefakte habe ich zum teil nicht gesehen aber sie signalisieren ja eine Leistungsgrenze und in spielen Gans dann meist freezes wo benches noch liefen...


----------



## BertB (20. April 2014)

ok, danke,
klingt ja ganz nützlich


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (20. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ein Übertakteter 4470K zieht doch nicht 160Watt...


 
Scheinbar doch! Schau dir mal den Link an: 
Test: Haswell - Intel Core i7-4770K Prozessor


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Scheinbar doch! Schau dir mal den Link an:
> Test: Haswell - Intel Core i7-4770K Prozessor



Und das Testsystem wurde nicht angegeben, wie toll. Das dürfte das gesamte Sys an der Dose sein.


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (20. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ok, danke,
> klingt ja ganz nützlich


 
Klaro ist der Scanner nützlich 

Was glaubst du wie viele der hier im Forum ermittelten Taktraten noch stehen, würde man einen Artefakt-Scanner wie AtiTool oder den von Evga benutzen? Meine R9 fängt ab 1110/ 1450 an erste Pixelchen zu verwerfen...


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. April 2014)

Guggst du hier:

http://www.computerbase.de/2013-06/intel-haswell-prozessor-fuer-desktop-pcs-test/17/

Komplettes Sys an der Dose.

Ich lass das mal bei mir heute durchlaufen, mal sehen.


----------



## Rizoma (20. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Klaro ist der Scanner nützlich
> 
> Was glaubst du wie viele der hier im Forum ermittelten Taktraten noch stehen, würde man einen Artefakt-Scanner wie AtiTool oder den von Evga benutzen? Meine R9 fängt ab 1110/ 1450 an erste Pixelchen zu verwerfen...


 

ATITool würde ich mit der Kneifzange nicht mehr anfassen so hoffnungslos veraltet ist es last Update 2006


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. April 2014)

Gibt es da ne neuere Alternative?


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (20. April 2014)

Da wurde ich aber eben richtig schwach als bei ebay ne gebrauchte asus r9 290 dc2-oc für 291€ + 5 € Versand weg ging =(

War gebraucht mit OVP und Rechnung und dann hätte ich mein crossfire gehabt...


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Da wurde ich aber eben richtig schwach als bei ebay ne gebrauchte asus r9 290 dc2-oc für 291€ + 5 € Versand weg ging =(
> 
> War gebraucht mit OVP und Rechnung und dann hätte ich mein crossfire gehabt...



Die asus wird aber zu heiß. Entweder vapor x oder pcs+ oder tri x


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. April 2014)

Du hast die RoyalAce vergessen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Du hast die RoyalAce vergessen.



Jap die ist auch  ich frag mich ob ne IceQ kommt .


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Jap die ist auch  ich frag mich ob ne IceQ kommt .



Von der iceq kommt eine nur wann steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## w0dash (20. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Klaro ist der Scanner nützlich
> 
> Was glaubst du wie viele der hier im Forum ermittelten Taktraten noch stehen, würde man einen Artefakt-Scanner wie AtiTool oder den von Evga benutzen? Meine R9 fängt ab 1110/ 1450 an erste Pixelchen zu verwerfen...



OCCT hat auch einen integrierten Scanner.


----------



## The-Typhoon (20. April 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> OCCT hat auch einen integrierten Scanner.


 
Ist nur die Frage wie zuverlässig OCCT ist.. Nach 5 Sekunden im Fehlerüberprüfungstest hab ich schon 37000 Errormeldungen, nach ner Minute über eine Million......


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Scheinbar doch! Schau dir mal den Link an:
> Test: Haswell - Intel Core i7-4770K Prozessor


Das ist das gesamte System. Wäre ja verwunderlich wenn der mehr zieht als mein alter 2500K. Der ist ja noch etwas durstiger.  


badboy997 schrieb:


> Du hast die RoyalAce vergessen.


Hallo badboy997,

Dein Einwand ist berechtigt. Aber es gibt leider noch keine verlässliche Aussage zum BIOS. Nicht das es unbrauchbar ist. Deshalb halte ich mich mit der Karte immer noch zurück. Nicht das ich einem User eine schlechte Karte empfehle.

Gruß


Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Von der iceq kommt eine nur wann steht noch nicht fest.


 Gibts doch schon  
http://geizhals.de/his-radeon-r9-290-iceq-x2-h290qm4gd-a1095587.html


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. April 2014)

OK  Ich hätte gedacht, dass TUL für alle Karten dasselbe BIOS verwendet, aber OK, Pseudo  

Kannst ja das Versuchskanninchen spielen


----------



## basic123 (20. April 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die asus wird aber zu heiß. Entweder vapor x oder pcs+ oder tri x



Wenn man nicht gerade ein Montags-Model erwischt, ist der Kühler weder zu heiß noch zu laut. Für 291€ macht man da definitiv nicht viel falsch.
ASUS Radeon R9-290X DirectCU II OC review - Graphics card Thermal Imaging Temperature measurements


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> OK  Ich hätte gedacht, dass TUL für alle Karten dasselbe BIOS verwendet, aber OK, Pseudo
> 
> Kannst ja das Versuchskanninchen spielen


 
Naja 

Wäre fail wenn alle das selbe BIOS haben. Dann würde bei der RoyalAce in GPUZ bei Hersteller auch PowerColor stehen 

Sobald ich es mal auf die Reihe bekomme, meine Karte zu reklamieren, werde ich denke mal auch die VaporX nehmen. Oder ich lass es und versuche meine 6970 wieder fit zu machen und nutzt die dann bis zur 300er Serie.

Mal sehen. Aber irgendwie will ich nicht auf Ultra verzichten in Crysis


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (20. April 2014)

Ich habe auch vor einer woche meine defekte Powercolor 290 PCS+ zu Alternate zurückgeschickt und das geld zurück verlangt und habe dann am Montag diese Woche mir eine Sapphire 290 Vapor-X OC bestellt, dieso sollte bis mitte nächster woche bei mir ankommen, passt zwar farblich absolut nicht in mein System aber egal.


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (20. April 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht gerade ein Montags-Model erwischt, ist der Kühler weder zu heiß noch zu laut. Für 291€ macht man da definitiv nicht viel falsch.
> ASUS Radeon R9-290X DirectCU II OC review - Graphics card Thermal Imaging Temperature measurements


 
Ich bin auch zufrieden mit den Temps meiner Asus! Grade noch Ghosts gezockt mit max details@4xMsaa und nach 40 Minuten waren es maximal 77 Grad bei 57% Lüfterspeed! Voltage auf 1.293 und Takt 1090/1400! Weit weg von jeglichem Throttling oder Lärm...

Meiner Meinung nach hat Asus auch die kompakteste Bauweise und die edelste Materialanmutung


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Ich bin auch zufrieden mit den Temps meiner Asus! Grade noch Ghosts gezockt mit max details@4xMsaa und nach 40 Minuten waren es maximal 77 Grad bei 57% Lüfterspeed! Voltage auf 1.293 und Takt 1090/1400! Weit weg von jeglichem Throttling oder Lärm...


 
Ghosts ist doch keine Herausforderung 

Auch wenn das 99% GPU Last steht, heißt das nicht, dass die GPU am Maximum schufftet.


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (20. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ghosts ist doch keine Herausforderung
> 
> Auch wenn das 99% GPU Last steht, heißt das nicht, dass die GPU am Maximum schufftet.


 
Das stimmt, aber BF4 auf FullHD mit 150%-Auflösungsskala und max details sorgt ebenfalls "nur" für 88-90 Grad bei 77% Lüfterspeed! Der OC-Takt bleibt stable...


----------



## Shooot3r (20. April 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch vor einer woche meine defekte Powercolor 290 PCS+ zu Alternate zurückgeschickt und das geld zurück verlangt und habe dann am Montag diese Woche mir eine Sapphire 290 Vapor-X OC bestellt, dieso sollte bis mitte nächster woche bei mir ankommen, passt zwar farblich absolut nicht in mein System aber egal.



Was hatte die Karte für ne Asic, kann sein dass die von nem Kollegen war


----------



## basic123 (20. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber BF4 auf FullHD mit 150%-Auflösungsskala und max details sorgt ebenfalls "nur" für 88-90 Grad bei 77% Lüfterspeed! Der OC-Takt bleibt stable...


 
Hab letztens Valley aus reiner Neugier für ne halbe Stunde angemacht. Das Ergebnis sah wie gefolgt aus. Die Temp. war natürlich mit 88°C recht hoch ausgefallen, allerdings muss man bedenken, dass die Lüfter bei max. 24% fast unhörbar rotierten. Mit einer angepassten Lüfterkurve, geht da auf jeden Fall noch einiges.


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wäre fail wenn alle das selbe BIOS haben. Dann würde bei der RoyalAce in GPUZ bei Hersteller auch PowerColor stehen



Ich meinte eigentlich bis auf die Subvenor ID.


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (20. April 2014)

hab keine ahnung was die karte für eine Asic hatte, die Karte lief 2 Tage, wärend dem Desktop Betrieb wurde der Bildschirm schwarz und somit was die Grafikkarte hinüber.


----------



## The-Typhoon (20. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage wie zuverlässig OCCT ist.. Nach 5 Sekunden im Fehlerüberprüfungstest hab ich schon 37000 Errormeldungen, nach ner Minute über eine Million......


 
Jemand Erfahrung mit OCCT bzgl der Zuverlässigkeit dieser Errormeldungen?
Bekomme wie gesagt nach einer Minute 1 Million Errormeldungen, bekomme aber weder in anderen Benches noch in Games Artefakte. Das Programm zählt also unsichtbare Errors, oder wie?

Alles was über 1100/1300 bei Standardspannung geht erzeugt Errors, alles über 1130/1400 erzeugt sogar unabhängig von der Spannung Errors, sei es erst nach 10 Minuten aber Errors kommen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. April 2014)

Nutze games als Stress Test....Fertig


----------



## MastaKLINGE (20. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nutze games als Stress Test....Fertig



Richtig so


----------



## w0dash (20. April 2014)

OCCT scheint aber funktionieren, hab hat bei mir gerade auch einige Fehler gefunden bei meinen vermeintlich stabilen 1100MHz. Kann aber daran liegen, dass die Karte im Furmark weniger Saft bekommt, als in Spielen...


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (20. April 2014)

Kann eigentlich auch was kaputt gehen, wenn ich die Standardspannung eingestellt lasse und nur den Takt erhöhe? Oder könnte es in games zu schwankenden Framerates oder zu Microrucklern kommen? Man hört ja immer vom sicheren Übertakten in diesem Zusammenhang...

Habe bei Standardspannung 1.25v (lt. asus gpu-tweak) erste Artefakte im Evga Oc-Scanner gefunden und dass bei einem Takt von 1090/1350! Danach habe ich auf 1070/1350 korrigiert und jetzt ist alles artefaktfrei! Werde jetzt mal ein pa games mit dieser Einstellung testen...


----------



## basic123 (20. April 2014)

Naja, das minimale OC lohnt nicht wirklich. Lass die lieber bei 1000 bzw. 1050 laufen und nimm die Spannung runter. 1.15V oder weniger sollten in der Regel kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## w0dash (20. April 2014)

Sind 1.25V nicht schon verdammt viel?


----------



## The-Typhoon (20. April 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Sind 1.25V nicht schon verdammt viel?



Naja meine läuft maximal bei 1,375 mit +150mV...


----------



## Schmenki (20. April 2014)

1,375? Wie hoch ist da das oc?
Ich müsste +300mV geben. Mit 200 komme ich auf 1200MHz.

Bin aber eher beim undervolting gelandet und meine läuft jetzt auf 1000MHz mit 1,05V


----------



## The-Typhoon (20. April 2014)

Aufm Core 11 Prozent, aufm Speicher 20 Prozent. 1200/1500 hab ich jetzt laufen bei den maximalen 1,375 V..


----------



## w0dash (20. April 2014)

Was hast du denn für eine Durchschnittsspannung im Valley? Die 1.375 liegen ja hoffentlich nicht dauerhaft an.


----------



## Euda (20. April 2014)

Gestern mal 'ne Runde C3 bei 1080 MHz gespielt, nach circa zwanzig Minuten ein dicker Schachbrettkollege  Standard-Voltages...

___
1.375V wären 'ne ganze Menge, jau.
Bei +200mV hatte ich jedoch auch schon Spikes auf maximal 1.388 V. Auf Dauer ist das absolut ungesund.


----------



## The-Typhoon (20. April 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Durchschnittsspannung im Valley? Die 1.375 liegen ja hoffentlich nicht dauerhaft an.


 
Avg nach einer halben Stunde Valley Loops liegt bei 1.249 V... Geht das noch?


----------



## extrafighter (20. April 2014)

Die PCS+ hat ja das Problem, dass die VRM's nicht allzu kühl sind. Ich habe ein Fractal Arc Mini mit vorne und hinten nur jeweils nur einem Lüfter @5V. Mit der  Graka würde ich versuchen mit der Drehzahl maximal runterzugehen. Denkt ihr die PCS+ könnte damit Probleme kriegen?
MfG


----------



## w0dash (20. April 2014)

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass die Spannung je höher die Belastung ist, gesenkt wird? Ich weiß, dass das am Vdroop liegt, aber wofür genau ist der da? Andersherum würde ja irgendwie mehr Sinn machen.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (20. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Avg nach einer halben Stunde Valley Loops liegt bei 1.249 V... Geht das noch?


 
1,25V ist eigentlich noch ganz ok.

Was hast du eigentlich für Temperaturen bei unterschiedlichen Taktraten (1000Mhz Core & 1100Mhz Core & 1200Mhz Core)?
Interessiere mich aktuell auch für die 290X Lightning.


----------



## basic123 (20. April 2014)

extrafighter schrieb:


> Die PCS+ hat ja das Problem, dass die VRM's nicht allzu kühl sind. Ich habe ein Fractal Arc Mini mit vorne und hinten nur jeweils nur einem Lüfter @5V. Mit der  Graka würde ich versuchen mit der Drehzahl maximal runterzugehen. Denkt ihr die PCS+ könnte damit Probleme kriegen?
> MfG



Die Spannungswandler sind vom Hersteller für eine Arbeitstemperatur von maximal 150°C freigegeben. Alles darunter ist als unterkritischer Betrieb zu verstehen. Zwecks Haltbarkeit wird trotzdem empfohlen die VRM's unter 100°C zu halten.


----------



## The-Typhoon (20. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> 1,25V ist eigentlich noch ganz ok.
> 
> Was hast du eigentlich für Temperaturen bei unterschiedlichen Taktraten (1000Mhz Core & 1100Mhz Core & 1200Mhz Core)?
> Interessiere mich aktuell auch für die 290X Lightning.


 
Beruhigend, dass 1,25 im Durchschnitt doch noch ok sinmd.. Hat halt nur so seine Spitzen da ab und an drin mit Werten über 1,3...
Kann die Lightning wirklich nur empfehlen! Läuft halt mit +150mV Core, +25 mV Mem, + 25 mV Aux mit 1200/1500 locker durch jeden Bench und durch jedes Spiel, vollkommen ohne Artefakte oder so. Lediglich im OCCT Errortest halt wie beschrieben aber nunja, das ist ein Test der unsichtbare Artefakte zählt und das können wohl anscheinend 1 Million sein pro Minute 

Die Karte bleibt außerordentlich kühl! Mit 1000 hab ich jetzt nicht getestet aber Standardtakt 1080 nach einer halben Stunde Valley 61°C, 1100 65°C, 1200 und Spannungserhöhung 79°C.
Sie ist bisher noch NIE über 80°C gegangen, wenn man vom Kombustor absieht...^^


----------



## JohnnyXVI (21. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Beruhigend, dass 1,25 im Durchschnitt doch noch ok sinmd.. Hat halt nur so seine Spitzen da ab und an drin mit Werten über 1,3...
> Kann die Lightning wirklich nur empfehlen! Läuft halt mit +150mV Core, +25 mV Mem, + 25 mV Aux mit 1200/1500 locker durch jeden Bench und durch jedes Spiel, vollkommen ohne Artefakte oder so. Lediglich im OCCT Errortest halt wie beschrieben aber nunja, das ist ein Test der unsichtbare Artefakte zählt und das können wohl anscheinend 1 Million sein pro Minute
> 
> Die Karte bleibt außerordentlich kühl! Mit 1000 hab ich jetzt nicht getestet aber Standardtakt 1080 nach einer halben Stunde Valley 61°C, 1100 65°C, 1200 und Spannungserhöhung 79°C.
> Sie ist bisher noch NIE über 80°C gegangen, wenn man vom Kombustor absieht...^^


 
Ist ja echt gut. Besser als alle anderen Custom-Kühler, oder? Hast du die Lüfter auf 100% oder einigermaßen "leise"? 

Wie sind im Vergleich dazu eigentlich die Temperaturen bei Peter 2 oder Mk-26? Was ich bisher so gelesen habe, war nicht so gut. Vorallem die VRM Temps.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (21. April 2014)

2 H Metro LL mit MK-26 2 x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex + Static Booster @ 977 Mhz und 94°C Hilfe


----------



## JohnnyXVI (21. April 2014)

Cyrus10000 schrieb:


> 2 H Metro LL mit MK-26 2 x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex + Static Booster @ 977 Mhz und 94°C Hilfe



Wahrscheinlich irgendwas falsch montiert.
Nochmal abnehmen und neue montieren.


----------



## Deathy93 (21. April 2014)

Ich hab ein neues Problem.
Weiß nicht, ob es an der Karte oder am Treiber liegt.

Manchmal kommen bei mir im Bild etliche Streifen.
Das Ganze wiederholt sich und hört erst auf, wenn ich den Rechner neustarte.

Bisher ist mir das nur im Idle aufgefallen. 
Dabei ist es egal, ob stock oder overclocked. 
Als Treiber verwende ich den 14.4 Beta unter Windows 7 64 Bit.


----------



## w0dash (21. April 2014)

Lass mal OCCT mit Fehlersuche auf Stock laufen.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (21. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich irgendwas falsch montiert.
> Nochmal abnehmen und neue montieren.


 
Tja bissel mehr WLP drauf, bissel fester angezogen und TY-143 draufgeschnallt bin jetzt bei 74°C bei Metro LL 1 Stunde+ das sollte ok sein oder?


----------



## Roundy (21. April 2014)

hast du deinen Speicher mal übertaktet?
Gruß


----------



## Cyrus10000 (21. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> hast du deinen Speicher mal übertaktet? Gruß



Nein der ist bei 1250 wieso?


----------



## Roundy (21. April 2014)

sry sollte zitieren...
hab Deathy93 gemeint nicht dich 
Gruß


----------



## Deathy93 (21. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> sry sollte zitieren...
> hab Deathy93 gemeint nicht dich
> Gruß



Speicher hatte ich auf 1550 Mhz

Die Karte geht morgen eh wieder zurück, aber würd trotzdem gern wissen, ob es an der Karte selbst oder am Treiber liegt.


----------



## Roundy (21. April 2014)

kann auch sein dass dein vram einen weg hat, der ist bei oc nen bissl sensibel...
Gruß


----------



## The-Typhoon (21. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Ist ja echt gut. Besser als alle anderen Custom-Kühler, oder? Hast du die Lüfter auf 100% oder einigermaßen "leise"?
> 
> Wie sind im Vergleich dazu eigentlich die Temperaturen bei Peter 2 oder Mk-26? Was ich bisher so gelesen habe, war nicht so gut. Vorallem die VRM Temps.


 
Hab eine agressive, gut kühlende aber dafür laute Lüfterkurve, die im ab 80 Grad zu 100 Prozent läuft (bisher aber ja nie vorgekommen, maximale Lüftergeschwindigkeit lag bei 97 Prozent).. Vrm1 maximale Temp bei 79 Grad, genau wie die GPU selbst...


----------



## JohnnyXVI (21. April 2014)

Cyrus10000 schrieb:


> Tja bissel mehr WLP drauf, bissel fester angezogen und TY-143 draufgeschnallt bin jetzt bei 74°C bei Metro LL 1 Stunde+ das sollte ok sein oder?



Ja, ok schon. Hast du Overclockt oder mehr Volt drauf gegeben? Welche Lüftergeschwindigkeit?
Weil für nen mk-26 find ichs nicht so berauschend. Das ist ja noch auf Custom-Kühler-Niveau.



The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Hab eine agressive, gut kühlende aber dafür laute Lüfterkurve, die im ab 80 Grad zu 100 Prozent läuft (bisher aber ja nie vorgekommen, maximale Lüftergeschwindigkeit lag bei 97 Prozent).. Vrm1 maximale Temp bei 79 Grad, genau wie die GPU selbst...


 
Warum so aggressiv? Ist das nicht zu laut?


----------



## ATIR290 (21. April 2014)

Der Cat 14.4 ist nun auf der AMD Seite ONLINE, endlich OFFIZIELL !

AMD Catalyst 14.2 Beta Driver for Windows


----------



## The-Typhoon (21. April 2014)

Und ist immernoch nicht mit einer 290x Lightning zu gebrauchen, unglaublich was AMD da raushaut... Noch einen weiteren Monat warten (mindestens) um Mantle geniessen zu können...
Kann es denn so schwer sein den Bug mit den äußeren Lüftern der Lightning zu fixen? Mit dem neuen 14.4er bleiben die weiterhin bei 0 Prozent und die manuelle Lüftersteuerung arbeitet nicht, Temps über 80 Grad mit meinen taktraten liegen dauerhaft an in Valley... Dann lieber zurück zum 13.12, vielleicht für immer...


----------



## XPrototypeX (21. April 2014)

MAch doch vielleicht mal einen Bugreport? Vielleicht ist der Fehler noch gar nicht bekannt. 

AMD Issue Reporting Form for AMD Catalyst


----------



## w0dash (21. April 2014)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob der sich von der geleakten Version unterscheidet?


----------



## The-Typhoon (21. April 2014)

Fehler ist seit Wochen bekannt und wurde schon mit 14.3 nicht behoben. Seit 14.2 weiss AMD davon, MSI sagt es sei an AMD das zu fixen, da es ein Treiberproblem ist.
Hab nochmal ein aticket dazu eröffnet um es denen nochmal in Erinnerung zu rufen... Zwei Betas jetzt schon ins Land gezogen ohne Bugfixing... Ernüchternd.


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Fehler ist seit Wochen bekannt und wurde schon mit 14.3 nicht behoben. Seit 14.2 weiss AMD davon, MSI sagt es sei an AMD das zu fixen, da es ein Treiberproblem ist.
> Hab nochmal ein aticket dazu eröffnet um es denen nochmal in Erinnerung zu rufen... Zwei Betas jetzt schon ins Land gezogen ohne Bugfixing... Ernüchternd.



Da amd momentan viel zu tun hat.

Mit mantle und treiberfixes. Die müssen erst mal finden wiran das liegt.


----------



## extrafighter (21. April 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den günstigeren Versionen à la Powercolor Turbo Duo, etc. ?


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. April 2014)

extrafighter schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den günstigeren Versionen à la Powercolor Turbo Duo, etc. ?



Die sollen laut werden. Zur temperatur kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (21. April 2014)

Gibt's solche Probleme auch auf bei den Grünen? Bezüglich Treibern.


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Gibt's solche Probleme auch auf bei den Grünen? Bezüglich Treibern.



Beide hersteller amd und nvidia haben probleme mit den treibern.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Gibt's solche Probleme auch auf bei den Grünen? Bezüglich Treibern.



Jap. Kann meine Treiber seit bem Monat nicht mehr aktualisieren.


----------



## murkskopf (21. April 2014)

extrafighter schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den günstigeren Versionen à la Powercolor Turbo Duo, etc. ?


 
Ja. Ich hatte eine TurboDuo. Die wird sehr laut (ab 70° laufen die Lüfter mit 70%, bei 80° dann mit 100%) und die Kühlung ist meines Erachtens einfach unterdimensioniert. Nach einem einzelnen Durchlauf von Valley/Heaven blieb die Temperatur noch um die 72°, bei mehrfachen durchlaufen steigt diese aber stetig an (ich hatte nach 3-4 Durchläufen fast 80° und eine Lüftergeschwindigkeit von über 85% gemessen). Man kann die Karte sicherlich mit undervolten und manuell gesetzter Lüfterkurve "ruhig"stellen (nach einem Durchlauf Valley kam ich mit UV und eigener Lüfterkurve auf max. 71° bei 55% Lüfterdrehzahl, bei mehreren Durchläufen wird es dann aber wieder wärmer/lauter).

Bei meiner Karte muss irgendwas defekt/locker/schlecht verlötet gewesen sein, ich bekam jedenfalls nach dem Zufallsprinzip Abstürze selbst beim Test mit verschiedenen Treibern, auch ohne UV/OC und auch nach Neuinstallation von Windoof.


----------



## Gummert (22. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Und ist immernoch nicht mit einer 290x Lightning zu gebrauchen, unglaublich was AMD da raushaut... Noch einen weiteren Monat warten (mindestens) um Mantle geniessen zu können...
> Kann es denn so schwer sein den Bug mit den äußeren Lüftern der Lightning zu fixen? Mit dem neuen 14.4er bleiben die weiterhin bei 0 Prozent und die manuelle Lüftersteuerung arbeitet nicht, Temps über 80 Grad mit meinen taktraten liegen dauerhaft an in Valley... Dann lieber zurück zum 13.12, vielleicht für immer...


 
Hä?
Hab auch die Lightning. Einzige was mit dem Treiber nicht funktionierte, dass man die Lüfter nicht mehr Manuell steuern kann. Sobald aber Last besteht ( Zocken usw ) gehen die sofort an. Das steuert der Chip auf der Karte selbst!
Das die im Idle aus sind, ist ja gewollt sogar bei BluRay bleibts bei einem... genau wie bei der Vapor-X


----------



## The-Typhoon (22. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Hä?
> Hab auch die Lightning. Einzige was mit dem Treiber nicht funktionierte, dass man die Lüfter nicht mehr Manuell steuern kann. Sobald aber Last besteht ( Zocken usw ) gehen die sofort an. Das steuert der Chip auf der Karte selbst!
> Das die im Idle aus sind, ist ja gewollt sogar bei BluRay bleibts bei einem... genau wie bei der Vapor-X


 
Die automatische Lüfterkurve des Chips der Karte gefällt mir aber gar nicht, mit meinen hohen Taktraten wird die Karte viel zu heiß. Da bedarf es einer eigenen Lüfterkurve via Afterburner, was aber ja auf agrund des Auslesefehlers nicht möglich ist...


----------



## Gummert (22. April 2014)

Dann musste warten bis MSI beta 20 bringt, für den 14.4 - nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## viscabarca (22. April 2014)

Hallo,

kurze Frage: ich möchte mir eine Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X für meinen ersten Gaming PC zulegen. Die Frage ist nur ob sich die OC Variante für 20€ mehr auszahlt. Wie hoch ist da der Performance Unterschied. Ich bin ein ziemlicher Neuling auf dem Gebiet und würde mich über jede Meinung freuen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. April 2014)

Nö, lohnt sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Spar dir das Geld. Kannst manuell selber Übertakten auf das Niveau


----------



## Roundy (22. April 2014)

1. Merkst du den unterschied ingame eh nicht, und
2. Bekommst du jede non OC version problemlos selbst auf das Niveau der oc version...
Gruß


----------



## viscabarca (22. April 2014)

super, danke für die schnellen Antworten! 
Dann spar ich mir das Geld und kann notfalls irgendwann noch selbst übertakten.


----------



## Roundy (22. April 2014)

Do that 
sie nur auf oc Niveau zu takten bringt aber nur benchpunkte, ist also nicht wirklich gewinnbringend 
Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. April 2014)

Wenn man nur auf den Balken guckt ^^…


----------



## Tin (22. April 2014)

Ich möchte mir gerne eine R9 290 zulegen und diese mit Wasser kühlen. EKWB bietet für das Modell eine Kühlervariante für das Referenzdesign und eine weitere für Asus DCII Karten.

Für den Fall, dass die Karte wassergekühlt wird, spricht etwas für die ASUS Karte oder kann ich ohne Nachteile auch eine günstigere Karte im Referenzdesign nehmen?


----------



## Euda (22. April 2014)

Was meint ihr - verkürzen +60 mV 24/7 die Lebensdauer i.d.R. drastisch? Vielleicht gibt's hier ja jemanden mit über mehrere GPU-Generationen hinausreichender Erfahrung.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. April 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Was meint ihr - verkürzen +60 mV 24/7 die Lebensdauer i.d.R. drastisch? Vielleicht gibt's hier ja jemanden mit über mehrere GPU-Generationen hinausreichender Erfahrung.


 
Meinst du wirklich im Dauerbetrieb? Falls ja, welche Spannung hat die Karte denn real bei +60mV? Wenn der PC nicht immer läuft, sollte das keine großen Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich im Dauerbetrieb? Falls ja, welche Spannung hat die Karte denn real bei +60mV? Wenn der PC nicht immer läuft, sollte das keine großen Auswirkungen haben.


 
Es ist doch nicht die real anliegende Spannung der Knackpunkt. Mit jeder Erhöhung der Spannung steigt die Elektromigration


----------



## Euda (22. April 2014)

Werde das gleich mal testen, sollte sich real bei circa 1.18-1.2 V belaufen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Schaut mal mittig die Tabelle. SOviel zum Thema Übertakterkarte. .. das ist einfach nur marketing. 

MSI Radeon R9 290X Lightning 4 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## MastaKLINGE (22. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Hä? Hab auch die Lightning. Einzige was mit dem Treiber nicht funktionierte, dass man die Lüfter nicht mehr Manuell steuern kann. Sobald aber Last besteht ( Zocken usw ) gehen die sofort an. Das steuert der Chip auf der Karte selbst! Das die im Idle aus sind, ist ja gewollt sogar bei BluRay bleibts bei einem... genau wie bei der Vapor-X



Also ich hab fiese Microruckler bei Valley und Heaven. Aber mittlerweile denke ich das die Treiber nicht die Ursache sind, der takt wird auch nicht gehalten und auslastungseinbrüche hab ich auch noch  

Kann momentan auch nicht anders testen weil meine Rechte Hand gebrochen ist. BF4 sieht eigentlich sehr flüssig aus, aber durch meine körperliche Einschränkung kann ich das jetzt auch nicht wirklich beurteilen da ich die Maus nur minimal bewegen kann, sieht dann so aus als ob es ruckelt. Natürliche Spielbewegungen bekomme ich so nicht hin.

vllt sollte ich mein System mal neu aufsetzen... Andererseits würde ich gern den 14.x whql testen bevor ich den platt mach.

Typhoon, mit welcher Software nehme ich am besten n Video auf? Fraps?


----------



## Gummert (22. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Schaut mal mittig die Tabelle. SOviel zum Thema Übertakterkarte. .. das ist einfach nur marketing.
> 
> MSI Radeon R9 290X Lightning 4 GB Review | techPowerUp


 
lol.... liest du den kram auch? ;D 
Die testen alle das stock Bios. Auch haben die alle das alte Bios drauf und testen mit dem 14.4 Presse Treiber ( der ja nun Final ist, seit gestern ) ... auch verwenden die das LN2 Bios nicht. Ersteres wiederum sorgt für hohe Temperaturen und wenig OC Potenzial.

btw.  bei der Lightning und den neusten 14.4 - muss nen neues Bios auf die Karte rauf, wegen den Lüftern. Falls nicht schon gemacht, nachholen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> lol.... liest du den kram auch? ;D
> 
> btw.  bei der Lightning und den neusten 14.4 - muss nen neues Bios auf die Karte rauf, wegen den Lüftern. Falls nicht schon gemacht, nachholen.


 
"However overall, the overclocking results are not vastly different from any other R9 290X you can buy (with luck of the draw factored in). So if you do normal overclocking, there is no way to spend extra money for the MSI R9 290X Lightning."

Also? Oder was meinst du lese ich falsch?


----------



## Gummert (22. April 2014)

Hab oben edit ^^

Ohne wenn und aber, macht die Lightning im Stock Bios 1200 mit. Der Speicher, da ja von Samsung, der ist eh gut zu Übertakten. Für über 1200 core braucht man das neue Bios ( via LiveUpdate zu bekommen ) und LN2 Mode! Aber dann wirds unter Last laut


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Hab oben edit ^^


 
Denkst du ernstahft das mit dem LN2 BIOS mehr geht? Unter luft sicher nicht


----------



## Gummert (22. April 2014)

Ne, ich hab mir die Lightning im Rechner nur gemalt... 1250 unter Luft halte ich für max alles weitere, nur via WaKü - was ich ja hab.

Der Kühler der Karte schafft 450W abzuführen wird dabei aber unerträglich laut.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab mir die Lightning im Rechner nur gemalt... 1250 unter Luft halte ich für max alles weitere, nur via WaKü - was ich ja hab.


 
Was willst du damit jetzt sagen?


----------



## Gummert (22. April 2014)

Vergiss es einfach 
Im Thread steht alles darüber, lies es einfach mal... 

Nur soviel: Der Memory-Takt ist mitunter dafür verantwortlich, wie hoch du den core takt der GPU bekommst... 
Die testen einfach: Bullshit.


Für jene Lightning besitzer:



> Catalyst 14.3: Causes critical malfunction of side fans not functioning and middle fan locked at 30%. Manual override using MSI Afterburner or Catalyst Control Not possible. The result is almost certain damage to the GPU if it is put under continuous, heavy load.
> Catalyst 14.2: Causes the auto feature to malfunction, resulting in the side fans not spinning up and increasing RPM when GPU is put under load. The result is inadequate cooling and overheating. Manual override is possible.
> Catalyst 13.12: Everything works fine.



http://wccftech.com/msi-r9-290x-lig...p-working-catalyst-14-3-update/#ixzz2zAMmgAvV


> MSI has contacted us that the bug has been fixed through a new BIOS that was rolled out at the start of this month. The issue was related to AMD drivers and MSI’s double PWM fan control system on the TriFrozr graphics cooler. For those running MSI’s Radeon R9 290X Lightning, you can download the following BIOS file and update your cards using the LiveBIOS utility to ensure optimal performance.


----------



## jovialgent81 (22. April 2014)

Kann hier mal einer mit Alternativluftkühlung ala MK-26 oder Peter was zu den Temperaturen schreiben? Wie vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben bin ich mit meinem mod Peter 79xx (abgefräste Erhebung für 79xx Karten) auf meiner ASUS R9 290 refDesign irgendwie total unzufrieden. Komme so auf ca. 75° C bei 12V Lüfterspannung. In Anbetracht des nahenden Sommers nicht gerade viele Reserven...


----------



## MastaKLINGE (22. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Vergiss es einfach  Im Thread steht alles darüber, lies es einfach mal...  Nur soviel: Der Memory-Takt ist mitunter dafür verantwortlich, wie hoch du den core takt der GPU bekommst... Die testen einfach: Bullshit.  Für jene Lightning besitzer:  http://wccftech.com/msi-r9-290x-lightning-bug-burned-cards-side-fans-stop-working-catalyst-14-3-update/#ixzz2zAMmgAvV



Gut zu wissen danke!


----------



## Schmenki (22. April 2014)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Kann hier mal einer mit Alternativluftkühlung ala MK-26 oder Peter was zu den Temperaturen schreiben? Wie vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben bin ich mit meinem mod Peter 79xx (abgefräste Erhebung für 79xx Karten) auf meiner ASUS R9 290 refDesign irgendwie total unzufrieden. Komme so auf ca. 75° C bei 12V Lüfterspannung. In Anbetracht des nahenden Sommers nicht gerade viele Reserven...


 
Habe jetzt kein Peter oder MK-26 jedoch einen Arctic X3 welcher vom Kühler her vll schlechter sein sollte als der Peter.
Ich habe bei 60% Lüfterspeed maximal um die 63° bei 1000MHz.

Wichtig hierbei ist die real anliegende Spannung. Ich habe eine Spannung anliegen von 1,05V mit UV.


----------



## jovialgent81 (22. April 2014)

Hmm meine Standard Vid ist 1,25mV. Geht da denn noch einiges beim UV? Asic liegt bei 73,2% das spricht ja eher dagegen. Sehe gerade du verwendest die Grundplatte. Was für Anpassungen musstest du denn noch vornehmen außer sie zu "backen" um deinen AC-Kühler zumontieren?


----------



## Schmenki (22. April 2014)

Ich hab ne Asic von ca. 82,6 oder so..
Erinnere mich gerade nicht zu 100% welche Nachkommastelle 

Eventuell geht bei dir mehr beim UV als bei mir.
Ich kann maximal -25mV UV betreiben bevor ich Grafikfehler bekomme.
Vielleicht geht bei dir mehr.

Ich habe die Platte gebacken und anschließend eigentlich nur noch Löcher in die Platte gebohrt.
Habe jetzt anschließend noch neue Wärmeleitpads auf die VRM1 gelegt um die Temperaturen dort nochmal zu senken.
Einige mussten bei der Grundplatte noch ein wenig weg feilen aber bei mir hat das alles so gepasst.


----------



## jovialgent81 (22. April 2014)

Na mal schauen werd mich die nächsten Tage mal ans UV machen. Geht das eigentlich auch easy übers Powertarget? Hast du die Wärmeleitpads während des "backens" eigentlich abgemacht oder einfach drangelassen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Na mal schauen werd mich die nächsten Tage mal ans UV machen. Geht das eigentlich auch easy übers Powertarget? Hast du die Wärmeleitpads während des "backens" eigentlich abgemacht oder einfach drangelassen?


 
Ich würde sie abmachen. Habe ich auch gemacht. Einfach zur Sicherheit.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Die Kühler von Powercolor und Club 3D sind durch Steckverbindungen gesichert... Die anderen Hersteller verschrauben die Kühler.


 
BLÖDSINN

Solche Aussprüche sollte man unterlassen und vor allem nicht verallgemeinern. Bei der PCS+ ist der Kühler und alles daran befestigte verschraubt. Ich kann das mit Sicherheit sagen, weil vor mir eine solche Karte liegt. Wie es allerdings mit anderen Karten oder auch anderen Herstellern aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen und daher will ich auch dazu nix sagen. Getreu dem Motto, "Wenn man mal keine Ahnung hat, dann einfach mal Fresse halten!!!"


----------



## The-Typhoon (22. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Hab oben edit ^^
> 
> Ohne wenn und aber, macht die Lightning im Stock Bios 1200 mit. Der Speicher, da ja von Samsung, der ist eh gut zu Übertakten. Für über 1200 core braucht man das neue Bios ( via LiveUpdate zu bekommen ) und LN2 Mode! Aber dann wirds unter Last laut


 
Im LiveUpdate wird mir kein Bios Update angezeigt.. Nur ein Hybrid Bios Update, ist das wirklich das??? Welche Bios Versionsnummer ist denn die aktuellste? Hab lt GPU-Z doe 015.043.000.015.000000 (113-xxx-xxx)


----------



## MastaKLINGE (22. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Im LiveUpdate wird mir kein Bios Update angezeigt.. Nur ein Hybrid Bios Update, ist das wirklich das??? Welche Bios Versionsnummer ist denn die aktuellste? Hab lt GPU-Z doe 015.043.000.015.000000 (113-xxx-xxx)



Dann hast du das aktuelle, hab's auch geprüft...
Nur das UEFI ist aktueller, hab aber Win7. Steht auch irgendwo im msi Forum. Hab's grad eben überprüft.


----------



## The-Typhoon (22. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Dann hast du das aktuelle, hab's auch geprüft...
> Nur das UEFI ist aktueller, hab aber Win7. Steht auch irgendwo im msi Forum. Hab's grad eben überprüft.


 
Naja habe die Karte seit Ende März, Anfang April soll das neue BIOS ausgeliefert worden sein.. Theoretisch kann ich das neue BIOS mit dem behobenen Fehler also nicht haben da noch kein BIOS Update gemacht wurde, er findet aber halt auch keins, nur das Hybrid Bios.. Und mit dem aktuellen Bios was die Karte nutzt ist der Bug im 14.4 nicht behoben.


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Solche Aussprüche sollte man unterlassen und vor allem nicht verallgemeinern. Bei der PCS+ ist der Kühler und alles daran befestigte verschraubt. Ich kann das mit Sicherheit sagen, weil vor mir eine solche Karte liegt.



Sicher? Laut PCGH Print ist sie gesteckt.


----------



## Schmenki (22. April 2014)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Na mal schauen werd mich die nächsten Tage mal ans UV machen. Geht das eigentlich auch easy übers Powertarget? Hast du die Wärmeleitpads während des "backens" eigentlich abgemacht oder einfach drangelassen?


 
Ich hab die Kühlpads auch abgemacht.
Aber mit dem Backen bitte vorsichtig sein.
Ich glaube hier im Thread hat sich einer mal den Backofen damit zerschossen


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. April 2014)

Kannst den Post bitte verlinken


----------



## MastaKLINGE (22. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> BLÖDSINN  Solche Aussprüche sollte man unterlassen und vor allem nicht verallgemeinern. Bei der PCS+ ist der Kühler und alles daran befestigte verschraubt. Ich kann das mit Sicherheit sagen, weil vor mir eine solche Karte liegt. Wie es allerdings mit anderen Karten oder auch anderen Herstellern aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen und daher will ich auch dazu nix sagen. Getreu dem Motto, "Wenn man mal keine Ahnung hat, dann einfach mal Fresse halten!!!"



Easy Kollege XD  

Hast ja recht mit dem Hauptkühler. 

Aber...  

Jetzt guck dir mal die Kühlerverbindung zu den Spannungsregulatoren an, merkste watt?  

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass TUL immer diese Kühler bei den spawas verwendet, zumindest war das bei den Karten die ich hatte so.  

Und das ist nicht so hochwertig wie eine feste Verschraubung ala MSI.


----------



## The-Typhoon (22. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Naja habe die Karte seit Ende März, Anfang April soll das neue BIOS ausgeliefert worden sein.. Theoretisch kann ich das neue BIOS mit dem behobenen Fehler also nicht haben da noch kein BIOS Update gemacht wurde, er findet aber halt auch keins, nur das Hybrid Bios.. Und mit dem aktuellen Bios was die Karte nutzt ist der Bug im 14.4 nicht behoben.


 
Ach, und was genau ist dieses Hybrid Update eigentlich?


----------



## IDempiree (22. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Kannst den Post bitte verlinken


 
schau einfach mal zurück, ist noch gar nicht so lange her... sah recht lustig aus und
war auch fein mit bildern dokumentiert. da er nicht so die ahnung hatte was er da genau
tut und jeden schritt hier im forum erfragt hat.


----------



## Deathy93 (22. April 2014)

Soo, Karte ist weg, mal schauen, wann ich ne neue bekomme.

Hab der PCS+ noch mal ne Chance gegeben 
Wenn die Austauschkarte irgendwelche Mängel aufweist, hol ich mir zu 99,9% die Vapor-X.


----------



## w0dash (22. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Vergiss es einfach
> Nur soviel: Der Memory-Takt ist mitunter dafür verantwortlich, wie hoch du den core takt der GPU bekommst...
> Die testen einfach: Bullshit.



D.h. mit höherem Speichertakt ist auch höherer Kerntakt möglich? Seit wann das?


----------



## Malocher (22. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Kannst den Post bitte verlinken


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-331.html#post6240727


----------



## Schmenki (22. April 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> D.h. mit höherem Speichertakt ist auch höherer Kerntakt möglich? Seit wann das?


 
Nein genau das ist es nicht 
Um so höher du mit dem Memory gehst um so mehr Spannung bzw. Energie benötigt auch der Speicher.
Demnach kannst du dann nicht mehr so hoch mit dem GPU Takt gehen.
Wurde aber auch schon des öfteren im OC Thread erläutert


----------



## w0dash (22. April 2014)

OK.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (22. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Ja, ok schon. Hast du Overclockt oder mehr Volt drauf gegeben? Welche Lüftergeschwindigkeit?
> Weil für nen mk-26 find ichs nicht so berauschend. Das ist ja noch auf Custom-Kühler-Niveau.



Tja Core Voltage -37, Power Limit 0%, Core Clock 977 Mhz, Memory Clock 1250

Tja der Gaming-Kühler war bei 94°C bei OC-Profil vom MSI Tool 

Hab mal auf 1050 / 1250 hochgeschraubt und komm auf 75°C die Wandler sind lustigerweiße bei 51°c :/

Iwie gefällt mir das so gar nicht. Die Kühlerplatte liegt aber definitiv auf und der Ramkühlkörper blockiert nun auch nicht mehr ^^


----------



## die.foenfrisur (22. April 2014)

haben hier schon welche versucht, auf eine normale karte das tri-x bios oder das der PCS+ zu flashen??

haben doch beide referenz design oder die pcs+ nicht?

mfg


----------



## Gummert (22. April 2014)

@w0dash, Schmenki 

Genau. Das ist das Problem bei den ganzen Tests die im Netz kursieren... die hauen den Speicher volle Möhre rauf und wundern sich dann, dass der Core Takt nicht mehr so hoch geht oder instabil wird. 

Wie gesagt  ich habe auf  Memory Takt verzichtet dafür aber mehr core takt bekommen, obwohl es vorher instabil wurde... 
Und genau das muss man individuell ausloten, wie viel Memory man geben kann damit z.B. 1200 oder auch 1250 core takt laufen. 

Mehr als 1600 Memory lohnt sich nicht... wie gesagt: 
1700 Memory und 1300 core takt > geht nicht. + 450 Memory OC
1650 memory und 1250 core takt > geht + 400 Memory OC
1600 Memory und 1300 core takt > geht + 350 Memory OC
1500 Memory und 1350 core takt > geht + 250 Memory OC

1250 mit 1650 Memory brachte das " rundere " + an Leistung in den Games, Verbrauch stieg um 6-8% inkl. Peaks.   

weiter hab ich mit meiner WaKü noch nicht getestet. Im Schnitt 12-15% mehr Leistung bei ca 7-9% mehr Verbrauch. Generelle Verbrauch geht runter, da nix heißer wird als 56°c.


Wegen dem Bios nochmal: Na... der 14.3 und 14.4 haben generell den Betrieb der beiden Lüfter verhindert.. da lief dann nur noch der Gelbe  
Ist mir beim Testen nicht aufgefallen, da hatte ich sie gerade 10min im Betrieb nach Erhalt und zockte ne runde Crysis 3 - die ist mit dem einen Lüfter bei 74°c kleben geblieben...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> haben hier schon welche versucht, auf eine normale karte das tri-x bios oder das der PCS+ zu flashen??
> 
> haben doch beide referenz design oder die pcs+ nicht?
> 
> mfg


 
Die PCS+ nicht.


----------



## mdbandit (22. April 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> haben hier schon welche versucht, auf eine normale karte das tri-x bios oder das der PCS+ zu flashen??
> 
> haben doch beide referenz design oder die pcs+ nicht?
> 
> mfg


 
ich habe das Tri-x OC bios auf der Stock Sapphire, läuft mit 1000 / 1300 und MK-26 ganz wunderbar


----------



## JohnnyXVI (22. April 2014)

mdbandit schrieb:


> ich habe das Tri-x OC bios auf der Stock Sapphire, läuft mit 1000 / 1300 und MK-26 ganz wunderbar


 
Was hast du mit dem Mk-26 so für Temperaturen?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (22. April 2014)

hab ja den hybrid 2 druff und hab das OC über den msi AB.
würde dann nur lieber das OC im bios schon drin haben 

welche karte hat denn noch ref-design und 1050mhz/1350mhz ab werk?
vermutlich dann ja keine^^

mfg


----------



## JohnnyXVI (22. April 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> hab ja den hybrid 2 druff und hab das OC über den msi AB.
> würde dann nur lieber das OC im bios schon drin haben
> 
> welche karte hat denn noch ref-design und 1050mhz/1350mhz ab werk?
> ...



Zum Hybrid II findet man noch gar keine Tests außer deinen.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (22. April 2014)

mir reicht das ja DDD
momentan hab ich 1050/1300...also recht human.
und das system ist nahezu unhörbar 

70°C gpu bei warmer zimmertemp. ~23°C (kann im shirt und kurzer hose sitzen)
könnte gehäuselüfter noch hochdrehen, laufen am minimum.

mfg


----------



## die.foenfrisur (22. April 2014)

die asus dc2 ist auch kein ref oder?

ist euch eigentl. schonmal aufgefallen, dass einige bios-versionen das hier stehen haben??

Memory Support
  4096 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect 
  4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR
  4096 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW2032BBBG_*DEBUG2*

ist von der pcs+
muss wohl echt bescheidener vram sein von elpida.

mfg


----------



## Keinmand (22. April 2014)

wieder mal falscher thread, 2te mal heute^^


----------



## basic123 (22. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> @w0dash, Schmenki
> 
> Genau. Das ist das Problem bei den ganzen Tests die im Netz kursieren... die hauen den Speicher volle Möhre rauf und wundern sich dann, dass der Core Takt nicht mehr so hoch geht oder instabil wird.
> 
> ...



Genau dasselbe hab ich letztens bei meiner Asus 290X auch beobachtet. Wenn ich die Speicherfrequenz runtergesetzt habe, konnte ich Core deutlich höher schrauben und dabei sogar die Spannung weiter absenken. 1050/1200 gingen unter 1.08V; 1050/1250 schon bei 1.12V und 1000/1350 1.13V. 

Etwas ärgerlich natürlich. Der Elpida Speicher scheint sehr sensibel zu sein. Naja, Speicher-OC bringt sowieso nur <1% Leistung. Euda hat es hier im Thread auf der Seite 449 schwarz auf weiß bewiesen. Core OC wird dagegen sofort in mehr FPS umgesetzt.


----------



## xxwollexx (22. April 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Genau dasselbe hab ich letztens bei meiner Asus 290X auch beobachtet. Wenn ich die Speicherfrequenz runtergesetzt habe, konnte ich Core deutlich höher schrauben und dabei sogar die Spannung weiter absenken. 1050/1200 gingen unter 1.08V; 1050/1250 schon bei 1.12V und 1000/1350 1.13V.
> 
> Etwas ärgerlich natürlich. Der Elpida Speicher scheint sehr sensibel zu sein. Naja, Speicher-OC bringt sowieso nur <1% Leistung. Euda hat es hier im Thread auf der Seite 449 schwarz auf weiß bewiesen. Core OC wird dagegen sofort in mehr FPS umgesetzt.


 
Hat jemand schon einmal versucht den Speicher zu senken (unter ref) und den Core dadurch zu erhöhen und dies mit den geleisteten FPS verglichen?
Bspw: Anstatt 1000/1350 1100/1200 und noch mehr? Oder kommen wir dann wieder auf das kurz besprochene Problem des Verhältnis zwischen Core und Speicher?


----------



## jovialgent81 (22. April 2014)

Also mit Undervolting geht bei mir gar nix... Hab im Asustool mal Probeweise von 1,25 auf 1,2 gestellt und sofort nen Blackscreen gehabt. Versuch mich jetzt mal über Powertarget minimieren im CCC.


----------



## The-Typhoon (22. April 2014)

Ist es eigentlich ratsam bzw gut für die Karte wenn man sich ein 2D Profil mit ganz niedrigen Taktraten und ein 3D Profil mit dem OC anlegt (inklusive Spannungserhöhung) und denAfterburner dann immer switchen lässt automatisch zwischen den Profilen? Dort taucht ja ein Hinweis auf, dass die Option bei Spannungserhöhungen etc nicht genutzt werden soll?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (22. April 2014)

einigen karten ist der 2d-takt jetzt schon zu niedrig, so dass sie teilweise abschmieren.
ich würde also nicht mehr weiter runter gehen.

btw.
ich bekomme das tri-x bios nicht geflashed 
son käse "_Fehler in den subsystem-IDs_"...

mfg


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Sicher? Laut PCGH Print ist sie gesteckt.


 
Ganz sicher, ich würde Dir auch Fotos machen, aber dazu müsste ich die Karte noch mal ausbauen. Wenn das Interesse wirklich besteht, würde ich das noch mal machen, aber glaub mir, bei der PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ ist alles am Kühler mit kleinen Schrauben verschraubt. Selbst die Kühlerabdeckung ist aus Metall und nicht wie bei der Tri-X aus Plastik.
Ich bin definitiv kein Powercolor Fan (vor allem, weil ich die R9 290 PCS+ auch nur durch einen RMA gegen eine defekte 7970 PCS+ Vortex II bekommen habe), aber ich finde die Verarbeitung und die verwendeten Materialien der PCS+ besser als die der Tri-X (hatte ich auch persönlich schon zum Testen). Rein von der Kühlleistung finde ich allerdings, dass die Tri-X von Haus aus mehr Reserven hat.
Habe nach ein wenig Bastelei aber auch die PCS+ noch mal um einiges verbessern können und bin nun wirklich sehr zufrieden. Ich hoffe das bleibt so :-/


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. April 2014)

Wäre gut 

Verwundert mich halt, dass laut PCGH Print die VRM-Kühlung gesteckt ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Wäre gut
> 
> Verwundert mich halt, dass laut PCGH Print die VRM-Kühlung gesteckt ist.


 
Ist er auch


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. April 2014)

OK


----------



## Shmendrick (23. April 2014)

Gibt es bereits nen Erfahrungsbericht in Sachen Accelero Extreme 4???,also meiner is gestern gekommen und werden in wohl Heut oder Morgen Verbauen und halt mal testen.Muß mir noch 2 Lüfter besorgen.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. April 2014)

dann schau auf jeden fall auch nochmal bei mir rein, weil die installation ist teilweise nicht ganz ohne.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...g-hybrid-ii-ist-angekommen-8.html#post6154976

vor allem das mit der backplate und dem anziehen der schrauben ist gefährlich.

mfg


----------



## LaMort (23. April 2014)

> Wie gesagt ich habe auf Memory Takt verzichtet dafür aber mehr core takt bekommen, obwohl es vorher instabil wurde...
> Und genau das muss man individuell ausloten, wie viel Memory man geben kann damit z.B. 1200 oder auch 1250 core takt laufen.



Das ist für mich die Info der Woche! 
Ich hab mich immer über die schlechten UV-Möglichkeiten geärgert. Ein kurzer Test bei -50 Spannung (statt -25), 1250 Memory und 1075 Clock lief für den 3d-Modus schon mal stabil. 
Werde das heute Abend weiter ausloten und schauen wie sich die Temperaturen verhalten.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> Gibt es bereits nen Erfahrungsbericht in Sachen Accelero Extreme 4???,also meiner is gestern gekommen und werden in wohl Heut oder Morgen Verbauen und halt mal testen.Muß mir noch 2 Lüfter besorgen.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...la-wasn-krampf-accelero-extreme-4-einbau.html


----------



## orca113 (23. April 2014)

@ Badboy,

ich habe die Brüllkarte noch nicht umgebaut aber aktuell schwebt mir mal vor die Paste zu wechseln. Hatte das eigentlich schon längst vor jetzt aber keine Zeit. Vermutlich werde ich am WE anfangen


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Welche  nimmst du?


----------



## JohnnyXVI (23. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Shmendrick schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gibt es bereits nen Erfahrungsbericht in Sachen Accelero Extreme 4???,also meiner is gestern gekommen und werden in wohl Heut oder Morgen Verbauen und halt mal testen.Muß mir noch 2 Lüfter besorgen.
> ...


 
Schau mal auf den der die Frage gestellt hat und den der den Thread eröffnet hat.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

War noch nicht ganz Wach


----------



## orca113 (23. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Welche  nimmst du?



Du hatte's mir empfohlen und bestellt hab ich gelit oder was das war.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Jup, die Gelid Extreme ist Klasse


----------



## Malocher (23. April 2014)

Der Raijintek Morpheus scheint ja richtig gut geworden zu sein. Die Spannungswandler sind bei 700 U/min mit 62 °C die wärmste Komponente. 

Temperaturen und Lautstärke - Raijintek Morpheus im Test: Eiskalter Hitzekiller für R9 290X & Co.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Finde ich grade leider iwie bei keinem Preisvergleich.


----------



## jovialgent81 (23. April 2014)

Sieht gut aus das Ding. Fragt sich nur wann und wo man das Ding kaufen kann.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (23. April 2014)

Finde das Ding mal richtig nice. Verdammt leise und richtig kühl. Der  Test war etwas verwirrend, sind da nun VRM-Kühler und alles andere dabei?

Aber außer auf Tom's Hardware finde ich NICHTS dazu im Netz nach kurzer Recherche.
Habe ich da was falsch eingegeben? ;D Findet ihr was?


----------



## jovialgent81 (23. April 2014)

Steht irgendwo im auf der Montageseite, dass alles dabei ist. Finde den VRM-Kühler auch gelungen.
Nee hab auch nichts gefunden. Die schreiben ja auch definitiv was von Vorserienmodell. Hab mal auf der Facebookseite von Raijintek gepostet, vielleicht antwortet da ja einer.


----------



## m1ch1 (23. April 2014)

nur blöd dass nichtmal die RAIJINTEK HP den kühler kennt.

Woltle eigentlich demnächst den ACX4 holen. nun ist aber ein neuer interessanter kühler aufgetaucht, und ich muss iweder überlgen ob ich warten soll oder nicht....


----------



## JohnnyXVI (23. April 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> nur blöd dass nichtmal die RAIJINTEK HP den kühler kennt.
> 
> Woltle eigentlich demnächst den ACX4 holen. nun ist aber ein neuer interessanter kühler aufgetaucht, und ich muss iweder überlgen ob ich warten soll oder nicht....


 
Das frage ich mich auch. Wollte mir eigentlich ne R9 290x Lightning dieses Wochenende bestellen.
Aber das Ding ist deutlich kühler und leiser.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. April 2014)

die lighning ist auch übertaktet 

mfg


----------



## JohnnyXVI (23. April 2014)

Ich glaub ne Ref 290x mit dem Kühler schafft trotzdem ne geringere Temp. ;D


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. April 2014)

na das auf jeden fall 

meinte ja nur, das man die temps einer lightning nicht gegen die aus dem test vergleichen kann.

aber mir wäre der kühler zu riesig.
ist wie der prolimatech.

mfg


----------



## JohnnyXVI (23. April 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> na das auf jeden fall
> 
> meinte ja nur, das man die temps einer lightning nicht gegen die aus dem test vergleichen kann.
> 
> ...



Ist der Prolimatech nicht kleiner? Der hat zumindest nicht so eine gute Kühlung wie der Raijintek oder?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. April 2014)

kein plan.
er ist zumindest mit den lüftern oben druff auch schon ziemlich dick.

oder warte, ich verwechsle den gerade mit dem *EKL peter (2)*
sorry.

mfg


----------



## JohnnyXVI (23. April 2014)

Weiß jemand was zu den Temperaturen von EKL Peter (2) und Prolimatech Mk-26? Sind die so gut wie beim Raijintek Morpheus (Temperaturen und Lautstärke - Raijintek Morpheus im Test: Eiskalter Hitzekiller für R9 290X & Co.)
Also bei bzw. sogar unter 60°C?

Die Tests sind da ziemlich weit auseinander, soweit ich das bisher gesehen habe.

Wären ja Alternativen die wenigstens lieferbar sind.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. April 2014)

Beim Kühler ist alles dabei, sogar die durchgehende Push-Pin-Lösung für Hawaii. Das Einzige, was sich noch etwas ändert, sind die Halteklammern, die waren bei mir noch Vorserie. Der Kühler ist echt der Hammer, allerdings sollte man den kleinen VRM-Kühler doch besser mit Thermalkleber fixieren. Oder etwas Heißkleber aus der Pistole daneben klecksen. Sicher ist sicher 

Der Kühler soll Ende der Woche gelauncht werden. Vertrieb läuft m.E. über Caseking.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. April 2014)

Interessant wäre auch mal, ob der Kühler kompatibel zur Grundplatte ist. Damit erspart man sich ja das Kleben.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (23. April 2014)

Was soll sich denn bei den Halteklammern ändern?
Sind Klebepads eigentlich sinnvoll? Weil mit Wärmeleitkleber ist das ja alles so gut wie permanent, oder? Und wenn die Karte mal RMA muss, dann müssen die Kühler ja auch 
ab.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. April 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> allerdings sollte man den kleinen VRM-Kühler doch besser mit Thermalkleber fixieren. Oder etwas Heißkleber aus der Pistole daneben klecksen. Sicher ist sicher


 
auch deswegen finde ich die backplate beim AC besser.

mfg


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. April 2014)

> Was soll sich denn bei den Halteklammern ändern?


Die Winkel waren nicht optimal, ich habe sie mit der Flachzange anpassen müssen. Sonst hätte es nicht gehalten. War aber wie gesagt nicht final, sondern Vorserie. da kann das schon mal passieren. Besser da, als später 

Tja die Backplate... Gute Lösung, aber sie ist in eigen Fällen nicht ganz unproblematisch und klappt auch nicht bei jeder Karte.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. April 2014)

ist sie ja auch nicht...aber welche lösung ist schon optimal?
eigentlich nur wasserkühlung...aber da ist es dann der preis.

mfg


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. April 2014)

Ich weiß, dass demnächst einer der AMD-Partner auch mit einer AIO ab Werk auf dem Markt kommt - für 290(X). 
Der Aufpreis ist erstaunlich gering. Mit Backplate


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. April 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass demnächst einer der AMD-Partner auch mit einer AIO ab Werk auf dem Markt kommt - für 290(X).
> Der Aufpreis ist erstaunlich gering. Mit Backplate


 
Wann ungefähr?


----------



## JohnnyXVI (23. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wann ungefähr?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.

Übrigens:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGdpl1BvJwc

Raijintek designt in Deutschland?


----------



## rEmEdEEh (23. April 2014)

Hier ein weiterer Test der 290 Vapor-X (hat bisher glaub ich noch niemand gepostet).

Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC Video Card Review - Legit ReviewsSapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Overclock Edition

Hört sich wieder sehr gut an, abgesehen von den seltsamen Idle Temperaturen, die bei denen rauskommen (>45°C).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. April 2014)

Henner schrieb:


> In Ausgabe 12 gibt's eine große Übersicht aktueller High-End-Kühler - wenn Du so lange warten kannst...


 
Für mich wäre es insofern interessant, da ich ja eine neue Karte brauch und wieder eine 290 will


----------



## JohnnyXVI (23. April 2014)

Edit: hier stand bullshit


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. April 2014)

Hab es endlich auch geschafft meine Sapphire R9 Vapor-X Tri-x OC zu bestellen und sie ist bereits auf dem Lieferweg. Warte darauf schon seit September letzten Jahres und endlich ist das für mich passende Modell erschienen, freu.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (23. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was zu den Temperaturen von EKL Peter (2) und Prolimatech Mk-26? .



Also bei mir kackt der MK-26 auf einer r9 290 ab und schafft nur 74*C die Wandler liegen bei 55*C


----------



## jovialgent81 (23. April 2014)

Kann ich betätigen mein Peter schafft bei 12V gerade so die 75°. Deswegen zweifle ich auch irgendwie an den Temperaturen des Raijintek...
Selbst in der PCGH 1/14 sollen die Aftermarketkühler ja bei 58° liegen, also irgendwie komisch.


----------



## InGoodFaith (23. April 2014)

Mal eine kurze Frage:
AMD - Gratis Spiele mit Never Settle Forever - Hardware,

wie läuft das bei der Aktion ab? Auf einem Bild habe ich gesehen, dass mehrere Spiele im Angebot sind, dort wird aber nur auf Forever Murdered eingegangen.
Wie verhält sich das bei MF? 
Danke!

(Ich will mir die 290pcs+ kaufen)


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. April 2014)

Den Peter habe ich mittlerweile versenkt, der hat es auch bei uns nicht gepackt. Das Problem liegt wohl in dessen Bodenplatte und den Heatpipes. Wenn ich den Entwickler von Raijintek richtig interpretiere (wer erinnert sich noch an Xigmatek?), ist der Morpheus auch und vor allem auf kleine Chips mit hoher Density wie eben Hawaii getrimmt worden. Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass es auch ohne Vapor-Chamber so weit nach unten geht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Viech ist wirklich recht kompakt. Vielleicht wirds ein Give-Away zu Weihnachten, komplett.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. April 2014)

soooo....ich habs hinbekommen unter windows mit winflash.

da kann man die gleichen parameter nutzen und sogar im dos-modus.

1. atiwinflash -unlockrom 0
2. atiwinflash -f -p 0 xxxx.rom

hab nun das *PCS+ bios druff mit 1050/1350mhz* 

mfg


----------



## jovialgent81 (23. April 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Den Peter habe ich mittlerweile versenkt, der hat es auch bei uns nicht gepackt. Das Problem liegt wohl in dessen Bodenplatte und den Heatpipes. Wenn ich den Entwickler von Raijintek richtig interpretiere (wer erinnert sich noch an Xigmatek?), ist der Morpheus auch und vor allem auf kleine Chips mit hoher Density wie eben Hawaii getrimmt worden. Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass es auch ohne Vapor-Chamber so weit nach unten geht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passen denn auf das Ding auch 140er Lüfter drauf? Weißt du was über den Preis?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. April 2014)

> Passen denn auf das Ding auch 140er Lüfter drauf? Weißt du was über den Preis?


Es passen KEINE 140er drauf, denn sogar die 120er stehen ja noch etwas über. Allerdings braucht man die gar nicht größer.

Die Preise findest Du wohl als erstes auf Caseking, die scheinen das exklusiv zu importieren. Der Tony hat mir leider noch keinen Preis genannt, wahrscheinlich will der andere Toni erst mal kalkulieren


----------



## jovialgent81 (23. April 2014)

Aha na dann schau ich Ende der Woche mal bei denen vorbei. Mich wundern immer noch die Fabelwerte im PCGH-Test...


----------



## extrafighter (23. April 2014)

Weiß man, wie der preislich ungefähr liegen wird?


----------



## beren2707 (23. April 2014)

Habe mal direkt den bestellten ACX IV wieder storniert und warte jetzt auf den Morpheus - spart mir viel Bastelei und passende Lüfter in Form der BlackSilentPro habe ich eh über. 
Nur vom Platz her wirds bei mir eng, da sind mit Karte nur vier Slots Platz...passt das?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. April 2014)

extrafighter schrieb:


> Weiß man, wie der preislich ungefähr liegen wird?


 
Ich schätze mal bei 60€ wie jeder andere Aftermarketkühler


----------



## jovialgent81 (23. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal bei 60€ wie jeder andere Aftermarketkühler



Das würde aber nicht zu den bisherigen Kampfpreisen von Raijintek passen.


----------



## extrafighter (23. April 2014)

Welche Hersteller erlauben den Wechsel noch gleich? Asus und MSI, oder? 
Ich überlege gerade ernsthaft mir ein Referenzmodell zu holen und auf den Kühler zu warten.


----------



## jovialgent81 (23. April 2014)

Kein einziger erlaubt das, bei meiner Asus waren sogar kleine Aufkleber auf den Schrauben hinten.


----------



## m1ch1 (23. April 2014)

Also die raijitek website listet für de eigentlich alle großen shops. Ware echt enttäuschend, wenn nur caseking importieren würde.


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (23. April 2014)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Hab es endlich auch geschafft meine Sapphire R9 Vapor-X Tri-x OC zu bestellen und sie ist bereits auf dem Lieferweg. Warte darauf schon seit September letzten Jahres und endlich ist das für mich passende Modell erschienen, freu.



Wo hast du denn bestellt wenn ich fragen darf? Alle Shops ab 404€ ist die GPU nicht lagernden laut Geizhals.


----------



## murkskopf (23. April 2014)

xXNightRiderXx schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn bestellt wenn ich fragen darf? Alle Shops ab 404€ ist die GPU nicht lagernden laut Geizhals.


 
Gestern stand bei MF, dass die heute eine Lieferung erwarten würden... also vielleicht dort. Heute steht aber "Ohne Liefertermin" da (was mich ein wenig stört, da ich eine Vapor-X dort bestellt hatte).


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. April 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Also die raijitek website listet für de eigentlich alle großen shops. Ware echt enttäuschend, wenn nur caseking importieren würde.


Eine Firma macht fast immer den Distributor, die anderen Shops kaufen dann dort


----------



## extrafighter (23. April 2014)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Kein einziger erlaubt das, bei meiner Asus waren sogar kleine Aufkleber auf den Schrauben hinten.



Mann, warum kann Evga keine AMD Karten machen?


----------



## InGoodFaith (23. April 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage:
> AMD - Gratis Spiele mit Never Settle Forever - Hardware,
> 
> wie läuft das bei der Aktion ab? Auf einem Bild habe ich gesehen, dass mehrere Spiele im Angebot sind, dort wird aber nur auf Forever Murdered eingegangen.
> ...


 
Hat keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## extrafighter (23. April 2014)

Also bei meiner HD 7950 war das damals so, dass man die Rechnungsnummer und die Mailadresse bei MF angeben musste und dann einen Code bekommen hat, mit dem man sich auf der AMD Seite anmelden konnte, wo man direkt die Spielcodes bekommen hat.


----------



## Deathy93 (23. April 2014)

rEmEdEEh schrieb:


> abgesehen von den seltsamen Idle Temperaturen, die bei denen rauskommen (>45°C).


 
Liegt wohl am Takt. 
Die Karte taktet nicht runter im Idle, hatte dasselbe mit dem 14.3 Beta Treiber.


----------



## InGoodFaith (23. April 2014)

extrafighter schrieb:


> Also bei meiner HD 7950 war das damals so, dass man die Rechnungsnummer und die Mailadresse bei MF angeben musste und dann einen Code bekommen hat, mit dem man sich auf der AMD Seite anmelden konnte, wo man direkt die Spielcodes bekommen hat.


 
Danke!


----------



## ATIR290 (24. April 2014)

Möchte vielleicht nun doch meine Sapphire R9 290 im AMD Referenz Design tauschen!
Habe vom PCI Express Steckplatz knappe 85 cm Platz bis zum GehöuseBoden!
Gigabyte Windforce fällt raus!

Jedoch welche sollte ich nehmen ?
OC mind. 1060 Mhz Ohne Spannungserhöhung!
LEISE im IDLE so wie das AMD R9 290 Referenz Design
Recht Leise bis angenehm unter Last  (in etwa die 40% des AMD Referenz Lüfters gingen in Ordnung)`
Spannungswandler sollen aber auch gut gekühlt werden, nicht links liegen gelassen werden.

MSI R9 290 Gaming 1007 Mhz
ASUS DC II R9 290 1000 Mhz
Sapphire R9 290 Vapor X 1030 Mhz
XFX Double Black Edition980 Mhz 

Gehäuse ein ThermalTake Matrix VX


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. April 2014)

Ich würde die Sapphire nehmen.


----------



## extrafighter (24. April 2014)

Die Tri X ist momentan lieferbar, am Takt kannst du selbst noch schrauben.


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. April 2014)

Aber die Tri-X und Vapor-X unterscheiden sich im PCB und Kühler und nicht (nur) im Takt.


----------



## basic123 (24. April 2014)

Ja, das schon. Aber die andere Frage ist, ob dies die 51€ Aufpreis wert sind. Ich meine eher nicht.


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. April 2014)

Die Preise werden sich schon wieder einkriegen.


----------



## Malocher (24. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal bei 60€ wie jeder andere Aftermarketkühler


 
Gut geschätzt. Soll wohl am 30. April mit einer Preisempfehung von 55€ erhältlich sein.

Quelle: Raijintek Morpheus kühlt R9 290 und GTX 780 Ti - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. April 2014)

Bei Caseking ist er ja schon aufgeführt:

http://www.caseking.de/morpheus


----------



## drspeed (24. April 2014)

Wenn noch jemand eine TRI-X haben möchte habe gerade bei Mindfactory gesehen.483 Euro finde das ist mal wieder ein super Preis.


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. April 2014)

Mit X?


----------



## drspeed (24. April 2014)

Ja die Sapphire die gleiche die ich auch habe 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. April 2014)

Wobei die aus P/L-Sicht nicht so toll ist 

Aber egal, ist dank Settle doch recht interessant.......


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. April 2014)

mich würden ja auch mal tests zu diesen beiden karten interessieren:

Club 3D Radeon R9 290X royalKing

Club 3D Radeon R9 290X royalACE

mfg


----------



## Heroman_overall (24. April 2014)

Juppi, heut ist meine R9 Vapor-X und der Quix 27" angekommen


----------



## XPrototypeX (24. April 2014)

Wie machen sich den BF3 bzw 4 unter der Vapor mit WQHD ?


----------



## Heroman_overall (24. April 2014)

Das kann ich dir spätestens morgen sagen. Die Grafikkarte hab ich gerade eingebaut und die Treiberinstallation läuft. Werd es mal mit meinem noch vorhandenen 1920x1200 Monitor testen. Morgen wird der Quix aufgestellt, da ich heut noch weg muss. Die Grafikkarte macht einen guten Eindruck, im Leerlauf schön ruhig.


----------



## extrafighter (24. April 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> mich würden ja auch mal tests zu diesen beiden karten interessieren:
> 
> Club 3D Radeon R9 290X royalKing
> 
> ...



Haben die nicht die gleichen Kühler, wie die Turboduo, bzw. PCS+ ?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. April 2014)

die sehen sich zumindest sehr ähnlich, außer die pcs+ & royalace...da ist das oberteil anders.
aber auch die lüfter sind etwas anders.
und über die lüftersteuerung weiß man damit auch noch nix.

mfg


----------



## murkskopf (24. April 2014)

Der Kühler der royalKing ist absolut Baugleich mit dem der R9 290(X) TurboDuo, nur die Aufkleber sind weggelassen worden. Eventuell ist die Backplate anders, aber davon habe ich noch nie ein Bild gesehen. Als ehemaliger Besitzer einer R9 290 TurboDuo (war defekt, deswegen ehemalig) würde ich die Karte nur sehr bedingt empfehlen. Sie ist mit Standardlüfterkurve sehr laut und wird unter Dauervolllast (Valley oder Heaven für längere Zeit) immer wärmer, da der Kühler nicht wirklich ausreicht. 
Mit manueller Anpassung an Lüfterkurve und Spannung (Undervolting) kann man die auf einen mMn. erträglichen Lautstärkelevel bringen. Soetwas ähnliches hatte wimre PCGH auch beim Test der baugleichen VTX3D geschrieben. Laut einem Interview von der CeBit erreicht die royalKing 78°C unter Last, was etwas mehr ist als ich nach 1-2 Durchläufen Valley mit der TurboDuo hatte (72-73°C). Wenn es sich nicht um einen längeren Test handelt, kann man nun mutmaßen, dass Club3D eine etwas bessere (leisere) Lüfterkurve von Haus aus hat.


Die RoyalAce-Lüfter sind nicht anders, die sind auch Baugleich mit denen der PCS+. Über die Temperatur wurde im CeBit-Interview behauptet dass die unter Last bei 68°C liegt, also PCS+-Niveau. Ich persönlich find die Designlinie von Club3D sehr schön vom optischen her, aber seit ich mehrmals, bei dem Versuch eine 280X von denen zu kaufen, mit Spulenfiepen zu kämpfen hatte, wird/wurde es bei mir eine Sapphire.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. April 2014)

extrafighter schrieb:


> Haben die nicht die gleichen Kühler, wie die Turboduo, bzw. PCS+ ?



Jo


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo


 
ABer vielleicht ein anderes BIOS. Besonders die RoyalAce  BTW habe ich den den 2-Fan Kühler der TUL-Sippe hier. der schafft ja nichtmal meine 6970


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (25. April 2014)

Haben andere R9-Besitzer eigentlich die gleichen Schwankungen der GPU-Usage beim Spielen des Multiplayer von CoD Ghost?? Kann man da was gegen tun?

Nutze das neueste VBios und den neuesten Catalyst-Treiber (Vsync-Off)


----------



## MastaKLINGE (25. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Haben andere R9-Besitzer eigentlich die gleichen Schwankungen der GPU-Usage beim Spielen des Multiplayer von CoD Ghost?? Kann man da was gegen tun?  Nutze das neueste VBios und den neuesten Catalyst-Treiber (Vsync-Off)



Hab extreme Schwankungen im MP von BF4, krasser Gpu-Last Zickzack von 60-100%... Hab den 13.12er und bis jetzt noch das Stan BIOS der 290X Lightning alles max Vsync-Off. Wollte noch den Single-Player testen aber meine Freundin lässt mich grad nicht 

Was für ne CPU hast du?


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (25. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ABer vielleicht ein anderes BIOS. Besonders die RoyalAce  BTW habe ich den den 2-Fan Kühler der TUL-Sippe hier. der schafft ja nichtmal meine 6970


 


MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Hab extreme Schwankungen im MP von BF4, krasser Gpu-Last Zickzack von 60-100%... Hab den 13.12er und bis jetzt noch das Stan BIOS der 290X Lightning alles max Vsync-Off. Wollte noch den Single-Player testen aber meine Freundin lässt mich grad nicht
> 
> Was für ne CPU hast du?



Hab nen 4770K@4.2Ghz@2x4GB-DDR3-2400@CL10! Das sollte für so einen Gurken-Konsolenport doch wohl ausreichen


----------



## mrboone (25. April 2014)

zu dem spiel selbst kann ich nichts sagen.

bei meiner asus r9 290 dcu oc läuft zb thief problemlos auf anschlag.

bei eso aber 70% mit ständigem an/aus auschlägen in der gpu-use. 

karten-bios aktuell, treiber derzeit noch 13.12 und win7 64bit. ich hoffe, das problem löst sich mit dem neuesten treiber, will aber noch mehr infos darüber abwarten. ärgern tuts mich schon, weil die karte gut rennen kann, aber bei eso tut sie es ums verrecken nicht.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (25. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Hab nen 4770K@4.2Ghz@2x4GB-DDR3-2400@CL10! Das sollte für so einen Gurken-Konsolenport doch wohl ausreichen



Oh man... Dazu fällt einem echt nix mehr ein bei deiner Leistung muss es eigentlich wie geschmiert laufen. Bemerkst du denn FPS Einbrüche oder Ruckler? Vielleicht ist das Spiel auch nicht so fordernd für die GraKa.

Zu dem Spiel kann ich aber leider auch nix sagen


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (25. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Oh man... Dazu fällt einem echt nix mehr ein bei deiner Leistung muss es eigentlich wie geschmiert laufen. Bemerkst du denn FPS Einbrüche oder Ruckler? Vielleicht ist das Spiel auch nicht so fordernd für die GraKa.
> 
> Zu dem Spiel kann ich aber leider auch nix sagen



Nein, fps-drops sehe ich keine mehr, auch nicht mit FRAPS! Die Schwankungen der Gpu-Auslastung hatte ich im Asus Tweak Tool bemerkt und befürchtete Microruckler! Um stabile 91 Fps zu gewährleisten musste ich jedoch bei Ghosts die Schatten deaktivieren, auf 2xMSAA reduzieren und auf HBAO wechseln (von HBAO+)! Rest Max!


----------



## Deathy93 (25. April 2014)

Raijintek Morpheus im Test: Eiskalter Hitzekiller für R9 290X & Co. - Einführung und Übersicht


Nett


----------



## die.foenfrisur (25. April 2014)

den kühler hatten wir schon...ist also alt 

mfg


----------



## Deathy93 (25. April 2014)

Ups, ich habe in den letzten Tagen hier nicht viel mitbekommen


----------



## MastaKLINGE (25. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Nein, fps-drops sehe ich keine mehr, auch nicht mit FRAPS! Die Schwankungen der Gpu-Auslastung hatte ich im Asus Tweak Tool bemerkt und befürchtete Microruckler! Um stabile 91 Fps zu gewährleisten musste ich jedoch bei Ghosts die Schatten deaktivieren, auf 2xMSAA reduzieren und auf HBAO wechseln (von HBAO+)! Rest Max!



Also läuft es erst flüssig wenn du die Grafik runterschraubst. Das ist mir echt ein Mysterium...

Jedoch hab ich auch im Moment genug Probleme die ich bis jetzt noch nicht in den Griff bekommen habe (Mikroruckler).

Ich hab übrigens auch in einem US-amerikanischen Forum von starken Gpu-Auslastungsschwankungen gelesen wo auch die Internetverbindung für die Limitierung in Frage kam. 

Es heißt erstmal abwarten auf den 14er whql...
Ich werd gleich n neues BIOS auf meine Lightning ballern und den 14.4er Beta ausprobieren, aber ich teste jetzt erstmal den Singleplayer mir den aktuellen Einstellungen.


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (25. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Also läuft es erst flüssig wenn du die Grafik runterschraubst. Das ist mir echt ein Mysterium...
> 
> Jedoch hab ich auch im Moment genug Probleme die ich bis jetzt noch nicht in den Griff bekommen habe (Mikroruckler).
> 
> ...


 

Versuchen wir bitte zu differenzieren zwischen "flüssig" im Sinne von hohen, konstanten Bildraten und "flüssig" im Sinne von frei von Microrucklern! An einem Beispiel: BF4 mit ~75 Fps wirkt flüssiger als CoD Ghost mit fixen 91 Fps! Bei Ghost ist zudem ein Fps-Limiter integriert...


----------



## MastaKLINGE (25. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Versuchen wir bitte zu differenzieren zwischen "flüssig" im Sinne von hohen, konstanten Bildraten und "flüssig" im Sinne von frei von Microrucklern! An einem Beispiel: BF4 mit ~75 Fps wirkt flüssiger als CoD Ghost mit fixen 91 Fps! Bei Ghost ist zudem ein Fps-Limiter integriert...



Hast schon recht, aber da muss ich aber leider passen 

Hab da keinen Vergleich, das letzte mal dass ich CoD gezockt hab war zu Zeiten von MW2.
Du magst recht behalten, da muss man auf jedem fall differenzieren... Jedoch muss da irgendwo n Fehler sein zumal du ja n high end gaming Gerät Hast :/


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (25. April 2014)

Thx^^ (bezahlbares High-End)

Meine erste Überlegung war eigentlich der Maxwell-Vollausbau in 20 Nm, gepaart mit nem 6-8 Kernigen Haswell E und DDR4!

Aber dann kam die (Gaming-)Einsicht, über ungenutzte Ressourcen und unnötige Geldverschwendung


----------



## MastaKLINGE (25. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Thx^^ (bezahlbares High-End)  Meine erste Überlegung war eigentlich der Maxwell-Vollausbau in 20 Nm, gepaart mit nem 6-8 Kernigen Haswell E und DDR4!  Aber dann kam die (Gaming-)Einsicht, über ungenutzte Ressourcen und unnötige Geldverschwendung



Haha, du bist nicht der einzige der solche Hirngespinste hat  

Ich will dieses Jahr auf jeden fall noch in den Urlaub soviel ist sicher  ich warte auch noch und spare mir das Geld  

Definitiv hast du noch Performance-Luft nach oben...


----------



## Ceon026 (25. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich ratsam bzw gut für die Karte wenn man sich ein 2D Profil mit ganz niedrigen Taktraten und ein 3D Profil mit dem OC anlegt (inklusive Spannungserhöhung) und denAfterburner dann immer switchen lässt automatisch zwischen den Profilen? Dort taucht ja ein Hinweis auf, dass die Option bei Spannungserhöhungen etc nicht genutzt werden soll?



Ich schließe mich die Frage nochmal an. Wenn die Karte so wie beschrieben stabil läuft, warum soll das nicht gut sein?


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (25. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Haha, du bist nicht der einzige der solche Hirngespinste hat
> 
> Ich will dieses Jahr auf jeden fall noch in den Urlaub soviel ist sicher  ich warte auch noch und spare mir das Geld
> 
> Definitiv hast du noch Performance-Luft nach oben...


 
"Luft nach oben" würde ich jetzt nicht grade behaupten! Schließe ich nen Monitor an mit Whql oder höher, dann platzt die Seifenblase...


----------



## Malocher (25. April 2014)

Gibt übrigens einen neuen Test der 290 Vapor-X von Sapphire: Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test: Die Zähmung der Lüfter - Einführung und technische Daten


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (25. April 2014)

So heute habe ich endlich meine Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X Oc bekommen und bin einfach nur begeistert, ich hoffe das ich jetzt eine anständige Grafikkarte habe und nicht so ein Montagsmodel wie meine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ war.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (25. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> "Luft nach oben" würde ich jetzt nicht grade behaupten! Schließe ich nen Monitor an mit Whql oder höher, dann platzt die Seifenblase...



Momentan ja  

Wart mal ab bis DX12 raus is


----------



## xxwollexx (25. April 2014)

http://www.tomshardware.de/raijintek-morpheus-vga-cooler-hawaii-review,testberichte-241525-7.html

Einer der interessantesten Berichte, den ich in der letzten Zeit gelesen habe.

"Die Leistungsaufnahme des RAMs sinkt interessanterweise um fast 40 Prozent und auch die Schwankungen fallen wesentlich geringer aus, obwohl der gleiche Benchmark-Durchlauf genutzt wird! Das Problem bei der Referenzkarte ist zum einen der für die VRM- und RAM-Kühlung gemeinsam genutzte Montagerahmen, der sich aus Sicht der RAM-Module  durch die Spannungswandler übermäßig erhitzt und den Speicher am Ende dann eher aufheizt als kühlt. "

"Viel bessere Effizienz dank perfekter Kühlung
Insgesamt ist der Verlauf in Bezug auf extreme Einbrüche durch hektische Notbremsungen von AMDs Power Tune sichtlich ruhiger. Die Gesamtleistungsaufnahme sinkt im Mittel von ca. 253 auf 224 Watt, also auf ganze 88,5 Prozent im Vergleich zur Referenzkarte! "


----------



## Gummert (25. April 2014)

Treiber nun Offiziell: AMD Catalyst


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Treiber nun Offiziell: AMD Catalyst


 
Na endlich  Gleich mal drauf klatschen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. April 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> So heute habe ich endlich meine Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X Oc bekommen und bin einfach nur begeistert, ich hoffe das ich jetzt eine anständige Grafikkarte habe und nicht so ein Montagsmodel wie meine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ war.



Berichte bitte wegen temps usw


----------



## JohnnyXVI (26. April 2014)

Bezüglich der Aftermarket-Kühler und vorallem dem Raijintek Morpheus: Wie bringt man die kleinen VRM und Vram Kühlerchen an? Wärmeleitkleber ist ja soweit ich weiß kaum wieder entfernbar. Sind Wärmeleitpads eine Alternative?


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. April 2014)

Beim Morpheus ist es anscheinend eine Art doppelseitiges Klebeband.


----------



## m1ch1 (26. April 2014)

weis man ob der 14.4er den Bluescreenbug fixed? dass nervt auf dauer schon extrem wenn man nicht weis wie lange der pc läuft, oder ob er mal wieder abschmieren will -.-


----------



## Deathy93 (26. April 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> So heute habe ich endlich meine Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X Oc bekommen und bin einfach nur begeistert, ich hoffe das ich jetzt eine anständige Grafikkarte habe und nicht so ein Montagsmodel wie meine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ war.


 
Meine PCS+ war auch richtig schlecht.

Verstehe gar nicht, warum die jeder so gut findet :s
Scheinen wohl viele "Montagsmodelle" der Karte im Umlauf zu sein, lol.

Naja, 2te Chance hat jeder verdient, deshalb habe ich um einen Austausch gebeten 
Wenn die Austauschkarte irgendwelche Mängel aufweist, dann wird es auch zu 100% die Vapor-X


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (26. April 2014)

Da ich nach den Temps gefragt wurde, habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

Wie lese ich den ASCI (oder wie das heißt) aus?
Wie sehe ich welche Spannung anliegt?

Ich kann auch leider wärend dem Benchmark wohl keine Temperatur ablesen da ich keinen zweiten monitor habe, außerdem kann der Valley Benchmark die temperatur der gpu nicht richtig auslesen (die liegt dor bei 269575°C lol).

ebenso kann gpu-z keine RPM werte auslesen.


----------



## beren2707 (26. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Aftermarket-Kühler und vorallem dem Raijintek Morpheus: Wie bringt man die kleinen VRM und Vram Kühlerchen an? Wärmeleitkleber ist ja soweit ich weiß kaum wieder entfernbar. Sind Wärmeleitpads eine Alternative?


 WLPs sind eine Alternative, jedoch muss man wirklich drauf achten, dass man Speicher und VRMs blitzeblank putzt, sonst fallen die gerne mal ab. Bei Wärmeleitkleber kann das nicht passieren, ist aber je nach Fabrikat ziemlich endgültig - ich werde meinen noch ungenutzten Kleber von Arctic Silver nutzen, denn der Morpheus soll dauerhaft bleiben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. April 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> WLPs sind eine Alternative, jedoch muss man wirklich drauf achten, dass man Speicher und VRMs blitzeblank putzt, sonst fallen die gerne mal ab. Bei Wärmeleitkleber kann das nicht passieren, ist aber je nach Fabrikat ziemlich endgültig - ich werde meinen noch ungenutzten Kleber von Arctic Silver nutzen, denn der Morpheus soll dauerhaft bleiben.


 
Soweit ich im Bilde bin bekommt das geklebte via Frosten ab


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. April 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> Da ich nach den Temps gefragt wurde, habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Wie lese ich den ASCI (oder wie das heißt) aus?
> Wie sehe ich welche Spannung anliegt?
> ...



Nimm msi afterburner und seine osd Funktion 

mit gpuz kannste die reale Spannungen und temps mit loggen . Einfach ein hacken bei lock und die file am besten aufn Desktop speichern lassen und dann kannste alles sehen  asic kannste auch bei gpuz auslesen .....öffnen und dann ganz oben auf der gpuz kopfzeile gehen und rechter Mausklick und den Reiter asic auswählen


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (26. April 2014)

Danke für die information, ich werde auskunft über die vapor-x geben sobald ich zeit habe.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (26. April 2014)

Raijintek Morpheus - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net

Zwar noch sehr gut, aber nicht so gut wie bei Tom's Hardware-Test...
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## beren2707 (26. April 2014)

Der Test ist auch eher fürn Popo...nur Furmark und keine Beachtung der VRM-Temperaturen, die viel wichtiger als diejenigen der GPU geworden sind.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (26. April 2014)

Naja ich denke bei den VRM-Temperaturen sollte man sich da keine Sorgen machen, mit den Kühlerchen und Lüfter oben drauf bleiben die schon kühl genug. Aber eine GPU Temp von um die 50°C ist doch was feines, wie im Test von TH.


----------



## BertB (26. April 2014)

bei so fetten kühler kann aber schnell zum problem werden, dass man die mit so wenig drehzahl betreiben kann, dass es für die gpu locker, für die spawas aber nicht mehr reicht,
muss man dann halt drauf achten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> bei so fetten kühler kann aber schnell zum problem werden, dass man die mit so wenig drehzahl betreiben kann, dass es für die gpu locker, für die spawas aber nicht mehr reicht,
> muss man dann halt drauf achten



Mich interessiert Primär der VRM2 (ist der Einzelne)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. April 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> Danke für die information, ich werde auskunft über die vapor-x geben sobald ich zeit habe.



Schön ***Freu***


----------



## The-Typhoon (26. April 2014)

Wenn man in einigen Games meint Mikroruckler zu haben.. Liegt das am Treiber, am Spiel oder an der Karte?

Ganz ganz schlimm bei YouTube Videos....


----------



## The-Typhoon (26. April 2014)

Hier mal ein Video zu den womöglichen Mikrorucklern.. Hoffe nicht dass die 600 Euro zeure Karte an sowas Schuld ist...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIhL7jBdpuo


----------



## The-Typhoon (26. April 2014)

Hier mal ein Video zu den womöglichen Mikrorucklern.. Hoffe nicht dass die 600 Euro zeure Karte an sowas Schuld ist...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIhL7jBdpuo


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video zu den womöglichen Mikrorucklern.. Hoffe nicht dass die 600 Euro zeure Karte an sowas Schuld ist...
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIhL7jBdpuo">YouTube Link</a>



Meinst Du die Stufenbildung?
Sonst sehe ich nur ne unruhige Maushand - oder meinst Du DAS?


----------



## The-Typhoon (26. April 2014)

In dem Video meine ich die Stufenbildung.. in meinen Rennsimulationen habe ich aber auch das Gefühl, dass beim Geradeausfahren zwar alles flüssig ist, aber sobald man einlenkt dass es dann ruckelt.. VSync ist schon an...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. April 2014)

Wenn du trotz Vsync noch stufen hast, muss tdu vsync im treiber erzwingen


----------



## The-Typhoon (26. April 2014)

bringt leider nichts, da selbst bei aktiviertem VSync im Catalyst iRacing bspw. drauf kackt und trotzdem seine 200 FPS ausspuckt....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. April 2014)

OK... Dan stimmt was nicht


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (26. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video zu den womöglichen Mikrorucklern.. Hoffe nicht dass die 600 Euro zeure Karte an sowas Schuld ist...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIhL7jBdpuo


 
Ohje, das sieht ja mal kaputt aus =( Tearing kenn ich sonst nur als einzelne Zeile die nicht passt, aber dort sind ja ganz viele...

Schalt testweise mal auf Default-Grafikkarteneinstellung und guck ob sich was ändert!


----------



## The-Typhoon (26. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Ohje, das sieht ja mal kaputt aus =( Tearing kenn ich sonst nur als einzelne Zeile die nicht passt, aber dort sind ja ganz viele...
> 
> Schalt testweise mal auf Default-Grafikkarteneinstellung und guck ob sich was ändert!


 
Gleiches Ergebnis mit Standardtakten... Ist jetzt die Frage ob die Karte kaputt ist oder obs am Spiel/Treiber liegt...
Dieses Tearing hab ich auch extrem im 3DM11 udn so...


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (26. April 2014)

Catalyst 14.4 Final drauf, mit sauberer Installation? Tritt es nur im Multimonitor Setup auf? Falls ja mal im Single probieren...


----------



## The-Typhoon (26. April 2014)

14.4 whql installed, single monitor setup ebenf alls bereits versucht... Gleiches negatives ergebnis... Hoffe echt nur das lie,gt nicht an der Karte.. Kann sowas überhaupt an einer GraKa liegen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. April 2014)

ja. Frag mal qauk_der_frosch... der eimer hat auch 3 Screens an seinen beiden trix


----------



## MastaKLINGE (26. April 2014)

Hab bei mir die gleichen Probleme... Whql 13.12 Single Monitor und STAN takt etc. 

Tearing tritt bei Heaven, RO2 und vereinzelt bei BF4 auf  youtube Videos auch nur am ruckeln.


----------



## The-Typhoon (26. April 2014)

Mhm ein Leidensgenosse... Ist die Farge obs an unseren Karten liegt oder woran auch immer....


----------



## Borstinator (26. April 2014)

Spielt hier eig wer dayz? Also mitm 14.4 er läuft jetzt alles optimal bei mir, nur dayz spackt noch rum.
Hab da nur nen Takt von 600 mhz und alle werte sind sehr stark am schwanken. mir ist klar, dass das spiel total buggy und cpu lastig ist, aber wenn man mitm afterburner die powerplay unterstützung abschaltet und den max takt forced, hab ich durchschnittlich 20 fps mehr.

hat wer ähnliche probleme?


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (26. April 2014)

Also folgendes zu meiner Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X OC @ Stock:

ASIC Quality 80,7%

Idle:

GPU Temp: 42°C (da ich die einstellung mit nur einen aktiven Lüfter habe)
Fan Speed: 20%
VDDC: 1.008 V
VDDCI: 1.000 V
VRM 1: 28 °C
VRM 2: 30°C

Valley @ Extreme:

GPU Temp: 70 - 72°C
Fan Speed: 37 - 39%
VDDC: 1.094 - 1.125 V
VDDCI: 1.000 V
VRM 1: 51 - 59°C
VRM 2: 56 - 60°C

Heaven @ Extreme:

GPU Temp: 70 - 72°C
Fan Speed: 37 - 39%
VDDC: 1.094 - 1.125 V
VDDCI: 1.000 V
VRM 1: 51 - 59°C
VRM 2: 56 - 60°C

Naja sollten noch fragen aufkommen einfach fragen, was mir besonders gefällt ist das ich die Grafikkarte einfach nicht höre und ich das Power Limit nicht angehoben habe.


----------



## m1ch1 (26. April 2014)

Hat von euch noch jemand das BSOD Problem unter 14.4er WHQL?

Gerade eben bei borderlands wieder einen bekommen. Es wurde nichtmal der Fehlercode angezeigt, sondern nur der Blaue Bildschirm, mit bildstörungen (sieht wie ein verrauschtes bidl bei einer alten röhre aus). 

Sollten die das PRoblem nicht bald in den griff bekommen, geht die karte über gewährleistung zurück. Anscheinend stimmt die aussage dass AMD treiberseitig NVIDIA unterlgen ist wohl doch wieder -.- (dabei hatte ich bis auf die 290er mit AMD weniger probleme als mti nvidia)


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. April 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Hat von euch noch jemand das BSOD Problem unter 14.4er WHQL?
> 
> Gerade eben bei borderlands wieder einen bekommen. Es wurde nichtmal der Fehlercode angezeigt, sondern nur der Blaue Bildschirm, mit bildstörungen (sieht wie ein verrauschtes bidl bei einer alten röhre aus).
> 
> Sollten die das PRoblem nicht bald in den griff bekommen, geht die karte über gewährleistung zurück. Anscheinend stimmt die aussage dass AMD treiberseitig NVIDIA unterlgen ist wohl doch wieder -.- (dabei hatte ich bis auf die 290er mit AMD weniger probleme als mti nvidia)



Vielleicht liegt der bluescreen auch an deiner cpu oder ram. Oder du versuchst das powerlimit 50+ einzustellen und dann zu schauen ob du noch einen bluescreen bekommst.


----------



## m1ch1 (26. April 2014)

Naja ram und CPU galub ich eher nicht, da das system ohne die 290er stabil lief. 
Desweiteren, sofern der Fehlercode angeziegt wurde, immer der a1 code, welche ja auf die graka, bzw auf das bekannte Treiberproblem hinweist.


Powertraget werd ich mal versuchen.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. April 2014)

Sorry, aber kann mna mit dem aktuellen Sapphire Trixx NICHT untervolten wie bei MSI Afterburner, oder wo kann ich dieses Setting aktivieren
Übervolten geht OHNE weiters, aber Untervolten eben nicht!!


----------



## JonnyFaust (26. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber kann mna mit dem aktuellen Sapphire Trixx NICHT untervolten wie bei MSI Afterburner, oder wo kann ich dieses Setting aktivieren
> Übervolten geht OHNE weiters, aber Untervolten eben nicht!!



Glaube das geht da überhaupt nicht. Zumindest finde ich da nirgends eine Einstellung.


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (26. April 2014)

Also das Asus Gpu Tweak Tool geht auch nur bis minimal 1.15v runter!

Den Catalyst 14.4 habe ich heute mal auf Herz und Nieren getestet! Super Performance und Kompatibilität bei BF4, Titanfall und Thief! Bei GRID2 zwar sehr performant, aber ich muss nach jedem Spielstart die Auflösung einmal reduzieren und danach wieder auf normal (fullhd) anheben, damit es ruckelfrei im Vollbildmodus läuft! Performance bei CoD Ghost lässt noch immer zu wünschen übrig (bei der Roh-Leistung einer R9 290!) aber läuft immerhin auch gut und absolut fehlerfrei...

Auswirkungen auf mein OC/ Voltage -Verhalten konnte ich keine bemerken und gleich wird noch AC4 Black Flag getestet


----------



## Malocher (26. April 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> Naja sollten noch fragen aufkommen einfach fragen, was mir besonders gefällt ist das ich die Grafikkarte einfach nicht höre und ich das Power Limit nicht angehoben habe.


 
Hi,

könntest Du Fotos von der Vapor-X im eingebauten Zustand machen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. April 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> Also folgendes zu meiner Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X OC @ Stock:
> 
> ASIC Quality 80,7%
> 
> ...



Wow coole werte . wird der takt von 1030/1400 auch immer gehalten ?

Unter last hörste auch nichts ? 

was für ein Gehäuse und lüfter haste?

oc schon versucht ?


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (26. April 2014)

ja der Takt von 1030/1400 wird immer gehalten.

Auch unter last höre ich die Grafikkarte nicht

Hab ein Aerocool Xpredator X3 Devil Red und habe dort den vorinstallierten entfernt und habe jetzt oben 2x 140cm, hinten 1x 140cm, und an der Seitentür (Sichtfenster) 2x 140cm Lüfter und die sind auch von Aerocool und zwar die DS (Dead Silence) in rot.

Nein oc habe ich noch nicht versucht und möchte dies auch nicht weiter verfolgen da ich doch schon mit dem normal Takt sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. April 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> ja der Takt von 1030/1400 wird immer gehalten.
> 
> Auch unter last höre ich die Grafikkarte nicht
> 
> ...



Ok danke dir 

oh ja auf wieviel u/min laufen die Gehäuse Luffis ? Vorne rein haste kein lüfter?


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (26. April 2014)

Soo AC4 BF läuft auch super unterm Catalyst 14.4! Musste allerdings auf SMAA gehen, Schatten auf hoch (nicht auf weich!) und God-Rays auf niedrig um keine Vsync-Drops zu bekommen...

Takt lag bei 1070/ 5700 mit der r9 290 dc2oc


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (26. April 2014)

keine ahnung wie schnell die Lüffis drehen da ich sie an der Läftersteuerung vom gehäuse angeschlossen habe, aber das ich nur eine niedrige stufe eingestellt habe müssten das so ca 800 U/min sein.

An der Front ist der 200mm Lüfter installiert der beim Gehäuse vorinstalliert war.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. April 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie schnell die Lüffis drehen da ich sie an der Läftersteuerung vom gehäuse angeschlossen habe, aber das ich nur eine niedrige stufe eingestellt habe müssten das so ca 800 U/min sein.
> 
> An der Front ist der 200mm Lüfter installiert der beim Gehäuse vorinstalliert war.



Ok daaaaanke dann kann am 15 Mai bestellen 

wenn du doch noch Lust hast/findest  dann könntest du mal schauen wie weit du nur den Gpu takt mit standart Spannung anheben kannst.....1100 wäre klasse.  aber deine Spannung ist schon ziemlich niedrig unter last finde ich


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. April 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Sollten die das PRoblem nicht bald in den griff bekommen, geht die karte über gewährleistung zurück. Anscheinend stimmt die aussage dass AMD treiberseitig NVIDIA unterlgen ist wohl doch wieder -.- (dabei hatte ich bis auf die 290er mit AMD weniger probleme als mti nvidia)



Würde ich so nicht verallgemeinern, da diese Probleme nur bei den 290(X)-Karten auftritt. Und nvidea hat aktuell auch wieder Mist gebaut.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. April 2014)

Zudem wird nun wohl auch DOWNSAMPLING angeboten  ---->  von AMD offiziell
Auf Twitter gemeldet!


----------



## beren2707 (27. April 2014)

Link?


----------



## BertB (27. April 2014)

uiuiui,
endlich
(wenns denn wahr ist)


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Zudem nun wohl auf DOWNSAMPLING angeboten wird  ---->  von AMD offiziell
> Auf Twitter gemeldet!



Link! Link! Link!


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (27. April 2014)

Da ich gefragt wurde ob ich mal ein paar bilder von meiner r9 290 Vapor-x machen kann, poste ich hier ein paar bilder.

Ja leider ist die Bildqualität nicht so hervorragend (habe wohl ein hohes Bildrauschen mit meiner Handycamera).


----------



## Shooot3r (27. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Link! Link! Link!



April, April ??


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. April 2014)

Hoffentlich nicht


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. April 2014)

@michi

was hast du für ein netzteil?
habe bereits öfters gelesen, dass die kleinen netzteile die teilweise starken stromschwankungen der hawaii-karten nicht abkönnen.

im thg-test sieht man das gut, das der *peak auf 430Watt geht (ohne CPU)*

@typhoon
hast du einen 120Hz monitor?

mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> habe bereits öfters gelesen, dass die kleinen netzteile die teilweise starken stromschwankungen der hawaii-karten nicht abkönnen.
> 
> im thg-test sieht man das gut, das der *peak auf 430Watt geht (ohne CPU)*


 
Jedes gute Markengerät sollte damit klar kommen..


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. April 2014)

ach was? deswegen frage ich ja, welches er hat 
oder weißt du es ??

und oft genug werden hier ja zum xeon 430-480W netzteile empfohlen...diese dürfte da schonmal an ihre leistungsgrenze kommen.
da rächt es sich mal wieder...

mfg


----------



## m1ch1 (27. April 2014)

Also bei mir läuft im momment ein ca 4jahre altes corsair tx 650w. Dass sollte doch eigentlichreichen oder? Vorallem, weil die bluescreens vorwiegend bei geringer belastung auftreten. So blieb ich in battlefield davon verschont, the walking dead season 1 hat mit den treibern z.T. aber die absolite bluescreenparty veranstaltet. 

Restliche hardware ist ein core i5 750 und ein paar laufwerke.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. April 2014)

hast du das bios der graka mal einem update unterzogen?

gibts bei techpowerup zum runterladen. nimm eines der aktuellsten und dazu winflash.

mfg


----------



## Malocher (27. April 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> Da ich gefragt wurde ob ich mal ein paar bilder von meiner r9 290 Vapor-x machen kann, poste ich hier ein paar bilder.
> 
> Ja leider ist die Bildqualität nicht so hervorragend (habe wohl ein hohes Bildrauschen mit meiner Handycamera).


 
Cool, danke. Die Backplate scheint die Grafikkarte ja echt gut zu stabilisieren obwohl der Kühler im Gegensatz zur Tri-X ordentlich an Gewicht zugenommen hat.


----------



## m1ch1 (27. April 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> hast du das bios der graka mal einem update unterzogen?
> 
> gibts bei techpowerup zum runterladen. nimm eines der aktuellsten und dazu winflash.
> 
> mfg


 

Bei meinem Grafikkarten"hersteller" (sofern man das Stickerkleben bei Refdesigns dazuzählen kann) Sapphire gibt es kein aktuelleres als das bei mir vorhandene. 
Und auf ein BIOS eines anderen herstellers/quelle würde ich (sowie auch auf kühlerumbau und OC) verzichten, solange nicht zweifelsfrei geklärt ist, dass die Bluescreens kein hardware defekt der Graka sind.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. April 2014)

hab auch eine sapphire.
da war ein bios mit version 39 drauf und geflasht habe ich dann version 42 von techpowerup.

mittlerweile ist das pcs+ bios druff von powercolor.

außerdem kann ich dir dringend empfehlen, den "inoffiziellen OC modus (ohne powerplay)" mit dem afterburner zu aktivieren.
der hat bei mir auch geholfen.

mfg


----------



## ATIR290 (27. April 2014)

3DCenter Forum - Downsampling auf AMD - Seite 2
Hier seht ihr die Twitter Seite!


----------



## m1ch1 (27. April 2014)

hab jetzt mal sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Sapphire eine supportticket eröffnet. mal schaun was dabei rauskommt.



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> außerdem kann ich dir dringend empfehlen, den "inoffiziellen OC modus (ohne powerplay)" mit dem afterburner zu aktivieren.
> der hat bei mir auch geholfen.



hat die einstellugn auch einen einfluss wenn man ohne OC unterwegs ist? wäre mMn mehr als schlecht für AMD wenn man 3. hersteller software bräuchte um funktionen zu deaktiveren, die die funktion der hardware verhindert, obwohl sie nach hersteller spec läuft.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (27. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 3DCenter Forum - Downsampling auf AMD - Seite 2
> Hier seht ihr die Twitter Seite!


 
Bin ich blind oder steht da nix offizielles?



Andere Frage: Meint ihr man kann einen Aftermarket-Kühler wie Peter 2 und den neuen Raijintek Morpheus auf ne MSI Lightning montieren? Ich weiß dass es kein Referenzdesign ist, aber wäre es eventuell möglich, dass der zufällig draufpasst? Oder geht es definitiv nicht? Falls man irgendwann den Kühler darauf leiser haben möchte oder kühler.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. April 2014)

hat mit OC nix zu tun.
es fixiert den takt und geht auch im idle nicht so weit runter.

vielleicht isses dieses extreme hoch- & runtertakten der graka, was die bsods verursacht.

mfg


----------



## m1ch1 (27. April 2014)

ok werde es mal ein paar tage damit versuchen. 
thx auf jedenfall für die mühe


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. April 2014)

kein thema...viel erfolg 

@johnny

klar könnte der mit glück passen.
meistens sind die löcher etc. nahezu identisch.

mfg


----------



## MastaKLINGE (27. April 2014)

Wer hat hier alles ne Lightning und hat keine Probleme damit? (Mikroruckler, youtube Videos, Tearing, gpu-Auslastung)


----------



## MastaKLINGE (27. April 2014)

Wer hat hier alles ne Lightning und hat (keine) Probleme damit? (Mikroruckler, youtube Videos, Tearing, gpu-Auslastung)

Sry für den doppelpost. Handy


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. April 2014)

auch mal den takt mit dem AB fixiert?

mfg


----------



## Heroman_overall (27. April 2014)

Woran kann es liegen, dass bei der der AMD R9 290 der Speichertakt nicht im Leerlauf heruntertaktet. Benutzt aktuell den 14.4. aber auch der 13.12. macht es nicht besser?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Woran kann es liegen, dass bei der der AMD R9 290 der Speichertakt nicht im Leerlauf heruntertaktet. Benutzt aktuell den 14.4. aber auch der 13.12. macht es nicht besser?


 
Hast du einen oder mehr Monitore an der karte?


----------



## Heroman_overall (27. April 2014)

Hab nur einen QHD Monitoran meiner R9 290 Vapor-X. Hab aber gleich die Lösung gefunden, da ich im Internet nichts wirklich gefunden habe. Ich nutze seit Donnerstag einen Qnix 27". Läuft der Monitor bei 60Hz, taktet die Grafikkarte im Leerlauf herunter. Läuft der Monitor mit 96Hz oder 120Hz, taktet die Grafikkarte den Speicher im Leerlauf nicht herunter. Warum das so ist, dass würde mich gern interessieren.


----------



## InGoodFaith (27. April 2014)

So, ich will mir Morgen auch mal die r9 290 bestellen!
Ich hatte an die  PCS+ gedacht, oder sollte ich doch etwas anderes nehmen? 

Die 40€ mehr für die Vapor X will ich als armer Schüler nciht bezahlen.

Sollte ich die PCS+ nehmen oder doch eine andere?


----------



## JohnnyXVI (27. April 2014)

Möchte eigentlich auch langsam mal mein System bestellen. Ist eigentlich alles klar außer die Grafikkarte:
Entweder *MSI Lightning* (beste Custom-Kühlung bisher) oder *Ref mit Luftkühler* wie Raijintek Morpheus / Peter 2 oder eine *Inno3d 780 Ti.*
Bei der Refkarte habe ich allerdings kein Bock zehn Mal umzutauschen, weil sie Spulenfiepen hat oder irgendwas Defekt ist. Der Lightning vertrau ich da einigermaßen, wegen Custom-PCB. Und bei der 780 Ti, die ich auch sehr bevorzuge wegen Downsampling, hoffe ich dass die auch weniger Spulenfiepen haben bzw. geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Ceon026 (27. April 2014)

Borstinator schrieb:


> Spielt hier eig wer dayz? Also mitm 14.4 er läuft jetzt alles optimal bei mir, nur dayz spackt noch rum.
> Hab da nur nen Takt von 600 mhz und alle werte sind sehr stark am schwanken. mir ist klar, dass das spiel total buggy und cpu lastig ist, aber wenn man mitm afterburner die powerplay unterstützung abschaltet und den max takt forced, hab ich durchschnittlich 20 fps mehr.
> 
> hat wer ähnliche probleme?


 
Ich habe die selben Probleme. In Arma III schwankt meine GPU Auslastung von 0-100 hin und her. Was ist powerplay  und wo finde ich das im Afterburner?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. April 2014)

Wenn keine vaporx ...dann eine trix oder pcs+ oder Club 3D royal  ace ....mit keinen der Karten machste was falsch


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (27. April 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> So, ich will mir Morgen auch mal die r9 290 bestellen!
> Ich hatte an die  PCS+ gedacht, oder sollte ich doch etwas anderes nehmen?
> 
> Die 40€ mehr für die Vapor X will ich als armer Schüler nciht bezahlen.
> ...


 
Nimm die Sappphire R9 290 TriX wenn du Crossfire gehen willst und ansonsten auf jeden Fall die VaporX! Beste Gesamtlösung aktuell, für Beste Preis-Leistung! Leise, kühl, günstig und dicke Performance! R9 290 bei normierten Takt hat 4% weniger Performance, aber da spielt dann auch der Einkaufspreis ne Rolle...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Nimm die Sappphire R9 290X TriX wenn du Crossfire gehen willst und ansonsten auf jeden Fall die VaporX! Beste Gesamtlösung aktuell, für Beste Preis-Leistung! Leise, kühl, günstig und dicke Performance! R9 290 bei normierten Takt hat 4% weniger Performance, aber da spielt dann auch der Einkaufspreis ne Rolle...


 
Als Schüler wird er sicher nicht CFX fahren.

Nimm die PCS+. TriX etc sind auch gut. Was dir gefällt


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (27. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Easy Kollege XD
> 
> Hast ja recht mit dem Hauptkühler.
> 
> ...



Hallo R9 290 Genossen ,

sorry für mein etwas ungestümes Auftreten. Ihr habt natürlich Recht, die VRM's der PCS+ sind selbstverständlich gesteckt.
siehe Bilder (hatte ich ja versprochen; konnte leider eher keine machen, da mein HTC one in der RMA war :-/ ):

hintere VRM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorderer Kühler (ist das auch ein Spannungswandler?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Backplate ist verschraubt genau so wie die Kühlerverkleidung und die Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):

Habt Ihr schon eine Lösung für die Lastschwankungsgeschicht? Sorry, komme gerade aus dem Urlaub und bin nicht up to date 

Wie ist der 14.4 WHQL (besser als der 14.1 beta)???


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hallo R9 290 Genossen ,
> 
> sorry für mein etwas ungestümes Auftreten. Ihr habt natürlich Recht, die VRM's der PCS+ sind selbstverständlich gesteckt.
> siehe Bilder (hatte ich ja versprochen; konnte leider eher keine machen, da mein HTC one in der RMA war :-/ ):
> ...



Eigentlich ist der besser nur in verbindung mit msi afterburner gibts probleme.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. April 2014)

ich würde mir unter keinen umständen die PCS+ gönnen...
die hat diesen gammelspeicher von elpidia....

der verursacht blackscreens.

mfg


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (27. April 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der besser nur in verbindung mit msi afterburner gibts probleme.


 
Wieso "EIGENTLICH" und was für Probleme?

Ich habe auch gerade nach dem Neustart noch was festgestellt. Habe gerade den 14.4 WHQL drauf gehauen. Nach dem Neustart folgendes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> ich würde mir unter keinen umständen die PCS+ gönnen...
> die hat diesen gammelspeicher von elpidia....
> 
> der verursacht blackscreens.
> ...


 
Mein Gammelspeicher ist von Hynix und ich habe eine PCS+


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> ich würde mir unter keinen umständen die PCS+ gönnen...
> die hat diesen gammelspeicher von elpidia....
> 
> der verursacht blackscreens.
> ...



Ich habe auch Hynix drauf. Jeder Speicher kann BS verursachen


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. April 2014)

oh, haben die also doch noch anderen?
habe das bisher anders vernommen gehabt.

mit dem elpidia meinte ich auch eher, das dieser *besonders anfällig* ist.

mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> oh, haben die also doch noch anderen?
> habe das bisher anders vernommen gehabt.
> 
> mit dem elpidia meinte ich auch eher, das dieser *besonders anfällig* ist.
> ...


 
Es wird der VRAM verbaut, der Lieferbar ist  Da gibt bzw gabs auch Engpässe in letzter Zeit. besonders Anfang des Jahres 

Ja Elpida soll anfälliger sein, was ich aber nicht glaube...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. April 2014)

doch, es gibt sogar ein extra bios, wo debug-infos zum elipida enthalten sind.

4096 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect 
  4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR
  4096 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW2032BBBG_*DEBUG2*

das stand im alten noch nicht drin.

mfg


----------



## ATIR290 (27. April 2014)

Haben die Vapor X Karten auch Blackscreen Probleme , bzw. fiepen auch diese Karten.
Oder wurde dies von Sapphire komplett unterbunden.
Meine R9 290 hält mit den 14.4 R9 295_X2 Release Treiber einfach nicht mehr den Takt, da wird die Karte einfach wärmer um mindestens 5 Grad oder aber der Lüfter ist verschmutzt, hatte aber gereinigt.
So wie es scheint lässt der 14.x Treiber die R9 290-er Karten einfach heißser laufen!


----------



## InGoodFaith (27. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wenn keine vaporx ...dann eine trix oder pcs+ oder Club 3D royal  ace ....mit keinen der Karten machste was falsch


 
Danke!
Könnte mir da jemand seine Lüfterkurve bei der PCS+ hochladen? Ich habe gelesen, man sollte bei der PCS+ daran rumschrauben.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (27. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Möchte eigentlich auch langsam mal mein System bestellen. Ist eigentlich alles klar außer die Grafikkarte:
> Entweder *MSI Lightning* (beste Custom-Kühlung bisher) oder *Ref mit Luftkühler* wie Raijintek Morpheus / Peter 2 oder eine *Inno3d 780 Ti.*
> Bei der Refkarte habe ich allerdings kein Bock zehn Mal umzutauschen, weil sie Spulenfiepen hat oder irgendwas Defekt ist. Der Lightning vertrau ich da einigermaßen, wegen Custom-PCB. Und bei der 780 Ti, die ich auch sehr bevorzuge wegen Downsampling, hoffe ich dass die auch weniger Spulenfiepen haben bzw. geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit.


 
Was meint ihr? Kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Kann mich nicht entscheiden.


 
Einige berichten von Problemen mit der Lightning. Ich würde das Ref mit AMK nehmen. Welche Inno wölltest du den nehmen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. April 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Danke!
> Könnte mir da jemand seine Lüfterkurve bei der PCS+ hochladen? Ich habe gelesen, man sollte bei der PCS+ daran rumschrauben.



Das ist mit msi afterburner voll easy....


----------



## JohnnyXVI (27. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Einige berichten von Problemen mit der Lightning. Ich würde das Ref mit AMK nehmen. Welche Inno wölltest du den nehmen?


Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra. Vom Preis ist das alles noch in Ordnung, komme ich auch nicht auf viel höheren Preis insgesamt. Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Qualität von AMD und Nvidia? Amd ist ja mehr offen und Nvidia mehr verschlossen, aber die kontrollieren wohl zumindest die Board-Karten bevor sie auf den Markt kommen. Spulenfiepen kann ja jede haben, aber ist eine von den beiden: R9 290(X) oder 780 Ti besonders bekannt dafür?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra. Vom Preis ist das alles noch in Ordnung, komme ich auch nicht auf viel höheren Preis insgesamt. Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Qualität von AMD und Nvidia? Amd ist ja mehr offen und Nvidia mehr verschlossen, aber die kontrollieren wohl zumindest die Board-Karten bevor sie auf den Markt kommen. Spulenfiepen kann ja jede haben, aber ist eine von den beiden: R9 290(X) oder 780 Ti besonders bekannt dafür?



AMD mehr offen und Nvidia mehr verschlossen?


----------



## JohnnyXVI (27. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> AMD mehr offen und Nvidia mehr verschlossen?


 Naja Nvidia erlaubt weniger Overclocking und sowas. Ich komm grad selber nicht auf die richtige Formulierung. Man hat weniger Freiheit /Spielraum...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Naja Nvidia erlaubt weniger Overclocking und sowas. Ich komm grad selber nicht auf die richtige Formulierung. Man hat weniger Freiheit /Spielraum...


 
Bei Nvidia gibts *EVGA* und *Zotac*. Die beiden Firmen verleiten einen förmlich zum Overclocken  und Lüfterwechsel. Auch bei Nvidia kannst du Spulenfiepen haben mit der selchen Chance wie bei AMD.


----------



## The-Typhoon (27. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra. Vom Preis ist das alles noch in Ordnung, komme ich auch nicht auf viel höheren Preis insgesamt. Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Qualität von AMD und Nvidia? Amd ist ja mehr offen und Nvidia mehr verschlossen, aber die kontrollieren wohl zumindest die Board-Karten bevor sie auf den Markt kommen. Spulenfiepen kann ja jede haben, aber ist eine von den beiden: R9 290(X) oder 780 Ti besonders bekannt dafür?


 
Habe aktuell die 290x Lightning und bin einer derjenigen, die Probleme haben... Youtube videos ruckeln sehr stark wenn sie denn überhaupt abgespielt werden und der PC nicht direkt beim Starten des Videos abstürzt...
In Spielen sieht das auch alles sehr ruckelig aus, selbst mit eingeschaltetem Vsync. Spulenfiepen hat die Karte auch, VRm Sensor 2 entweder defekt oder nur ein Auslesefehler durch GPU-Z, zumindest hat der Sensor immer 45 Grad...

Habe sie am 19.3 gekauft und habe heute die Reklamation an Mindfactory fertig gemacht mit der Bitte um Kaufpreiserstattung. Werde mir dann ebenfalls die Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra holen, mit AMD bin ich mal wieder durch denke ich... 
Hoffe nur, dass der Mindfactory Service gut ist und ich nicht von Horrorstorys wie sie im Netz zu Haufe zu finden sind eingeholt werde von Wegen 8 Wochen einschicken etc... Ich möchte ja keine Nacherfüllung als Austausch, nur mein Geld zurück...


----------



## Cyrus10000 (27. April 2014)

Die 780 hat auch Spulenfiepen.


----------



## InGoodFaith (27. April 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das ist mit msi afterburner voll easy....


 
Also einfach rumprobieren, oder wie?


----------



## JohnnyXVI (27. April 2014)

Also sind die Bewertungen bei PCGH bezüglich Spulenfiepen quatsch? Die bemängeln bei manchen Grafikkarten eben dieses Spulenfiepen. Laut deren Test hat die Lightning kaum Spulenfiepen (erst ab 4stelligen FPS) und die 780 Ti von Inno hat Zirpen bei 2stelligen Fps und ab 3 stellig sogar richiges fiepen.

Die 780 Ti von Inno hat eben ne geile Kühlung (unter 70°C und leise). Der Preis ist auch nicht extrem höher als bei der Lightning 290x.
Die R9 290X im Referenzdesign mit Aftermarket-Kühler wäre die günstigste und wahrscheinlich auch leisteste&kühlste. Allerdings hab ich da Angst die Abfallkarten zu bekommen, die ich 10mal umtauschen muss, wegen Spulenfiepen oder Defekten.


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. April 2014)

Spulenfiepen kann von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich sein, unabhängig vom Modell.

Da kann man (wie PCGH) eine Karte erwischen, die nicht oder nur wenig fiept und man kann andererseits eine erwischen, die stärker oder ganz stark fiept.

Das kann man nicht für ein Modell pauschalisieren.


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (27. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Habe aktuell die 290x Lightning und bin einer derjenigen, die Probleme haben... Youtube videos ruckeln sehr stark wenn sie denn überhaupt abgespielt werden und der PC nicht direkt beim Starten des Videos abstürzt...
> In Spielen sieht das auch alles sehr ruckelig aus, selbst mit eingeschaltetem Vsync. Spulenfiepen hat die Karte auch, VRm Sensor 2 entweder defekt oder nur ein Auslesefehler durch GPU-Z, zumindest hat der Sensor immer 45 Grad...
> 
> Habe sie am 19.3 gekauft und habe heute die Reklamation an Mindfactory fertig gemacht mit der Bitte um Kaufpreiserstattung. Werde mir dann ebenfalls die Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra holen, mit AMD bin ich mal wieder durch denke ich...
> Hoffe nur, dass der Mindfactory Service gut ist und ich nicht von Horrorstorys wie sie im Netz zu Haufe zu finden sind eingeholt werde von Wegen 8 Wochen einschicken etc... Ich möchte ja keine Nacherfüllung als Austausch, nur mein Geld zurück...


 
Das machen die höchstens aus Kulanz! Lt. Rechtssprechung gelten zwei erfolglose Wiedergutmachungsversuche am selben Fehler, bevor man Geld zurück bekommt!

Meine letzten Tipps wären noch: Systemfestplatte formatieren und alles sauber neu installieren oder die Karte mal in nem anderen System testen!


----------



## The-Typhoon (27. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Das machen die höchstens aus Kulanz! Lt. Rechtssprechung gelten zwei erfolglose Wiedergutmachungsversuche am selben Fehler, bevor man Geld zurück bekommt!
> 
> Meine letzten Tipps wären noch: Systemfestplatte formatieren und alles sauber neu installieren oder die Karte mal in nem anderen System testen!


 

Naja beim anlegen der RMA konnte man zumindest zwischen Austausch/Reparatur und Gutschrift wählen... Habe Gutschrift gewählt von daher erwarte ich bei der Auswahl auch eine Gutschrift und keinen Austausch oder Reparaturversuch...


----------



## JohnnyXVI (27. April 2014)

Gibts bei Referenzkarten der 290X eigentliche Probleme, sodass man eventuell 10mal umtauschen muss, damit man eine ohne Spulenfiepen oder Defekte bekommt.
Habe gehört die Spannungsversorgung bei der Referenzkarte ist extrem schlecht. Die haben sich bei der Kühlung schon keine Mühe gegeben und bei dem Rest der Komponenten auch nicht, oder wie?


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (27. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Naja beim anlegen der RMA konnte man zumindest zwischen Austausch/Reparatur und Gutschrift wählen... Habe Gutschrift gewählt von daher erwarte ich bei der Auswahl auch eine Gutschrift und keinen Austausch oder Reparaturversuch...


 
Eigentlich schade bei den OC-Werten...


----------



## The-Typhoon (27. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade bei den OC-Werten...


 
Finde ich auch. War sehr zufrieden mit der Karte. Aber wenn das System schon bei youtube Videos abstürzt und Spiele an Mikrorucklern leiden... Die Inno3D iChill 780ti ist bestellt, morgen geht die Lightning zurück an MF und dann warte ich auf das Geld. Wie gesagt, wenn ich schon die Auswahlmöglichkeit habe Gutschrift auszuwählen und das auch nochmal schriftlich beim RMA Fehler hineinschreibe, erwarte ich auch eine Gutschrift und keinen Reparaturversuch...


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. War sehr zufrieden mit der Karte. Aber wenn das System schon bei youtube Videos abstürzt und Spiele an Mikrorucklern leiden... Die Inno3D iChill 780ti ist bestellt, morgen geht die Lightning zurück an MF und dann warte ich auf das Geld. Wie gesagt, wenn ich schon die Auswahlmöglichkeit habe Gutschrift auszuwählen und das auch nochmal schriftlich beim RMA Fehler hineinschreibe, erwarte ich auch eine Gutschrift und keinen Reparaturversuch...



Hattest du mal das powerlimit auf 50+ gestellt um zu sehen ob youtube videos noch microruckeln?


----------



## m1ch1 (27. April 2014)

Bei meinem Bluescreenproblem brachte auch dass aktivieren der option "inoffizieles OC ohne powerplay" nichts.

Gerade wieder einen bei LoL bekommen.

Werde jetzt mal abwarten was AMD und Sapphire zu meinem problem meinen, und dann uU den händler kontaktieren.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (27. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Das machen die höchstens aus Kulanz! Lt. Rechtssprechung gelten zwei erfolglose Wiedergutmachungsversuche am selben Fehler, bevor man Geld zurück bekommt!  Meine letzten Tipps wären noch: Systemfestplatte formatieren und alles sauber neu installieren oder die Karte mal in nem anderen System testen!



Hab ich alles schon versucht... Bei mir bringt es alles nichts  meine Lightning spinnt schon seit dem ersten Tag. Echt Schade, werde sie erstmal umtauschen. Die kriegt noch ne Chance


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Hab ich alles schon versucht... Bei mir bringt es alles nichts  meine Lightning spinnt schon seit dem ersten Tag. Echt Schade, werde sie erstmal umtauschen. Die kriegt noch ne Chance



Könnte auch am bios von msi liegen man liest ja schon viel das die etwas herumzicken. Z.b. meine sapphire läuft gut.


----------



## The-Typhoon (27. April 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hattest du mal das powerlimit auf 50+ gestellt um zu sehen ob youtube videos noch microruckeln?


 
Die lief immer mit PL +50....


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (27. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. War sehr zufrieden mit der Karte. Aber wenn das System schon bei youtube Videos abstürzt und Spiele an Mikrorucklern leiden... Die Inno3D iChill 780ti ist bestellt, morgen geht die Lightning zurück an MF und dann warte ich auf das Geld. Wie gesagt, wenn ich schon die Auswahlmöglichkeit habe Gutschrift auszuwählen und das auch nochmal schriftlich beim RMA Fehler hineinschreibe, erwarte ich auch eine Gutschrift und keinen Reparaturversuch...


 
Falsche Erwartungen sind die Ursache von all' unseren Enttäuschungen!

Schätze die Karte ist schon ausserhalb der 14-tägigen Widerrufsfrist und das MF ein Standard-Formular benutzt, für alle ihre Kunden...?


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Die lief immer mit PL +50....



Dann liegt es an msi.

Naja bei den mainboards gibts ja auch häufiger probleme.
Dann wäre ne sapphire vapor x wohl besser als msi. Xfx bekleckert sich bei den aktuellen grafikkarten auch nicht grade mit ruhm.

Die wollten wohl wieder zu schnell die grafikkarten herausbringen.

Dann gibt es nur drei hersteller im r9 290 bereich die zu empfehlen sind. Sapphire tri x oc, powercolor pcs+ und die royal ace.

Naja so ist das eben.


----------



## The-Typhoon (27. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Falsche Erwartungen sind die Ursache von all' unseren Enttäuschungen!
> 
> Schätze die Karte ist schon ausserhalb der 14-tägigen Widerrufsfrist und das MF ein Standard-Formular benutzt, für alle ihre Kunden...?


 
Kann mir als Endkunde aber ja nicht zum Nachteil gerechnet werden. Wenn ich dort Gutschrift auswählen kann, kann man als Kunde auch eine solche erwarten... Aber ja, ich habe sie jetzt fast 40 Tage.. Gezickt hatte sie schon seit tag 1 aber hab ich mir nichts weiter bei gedacht da ich vorläufig gebencht hab und in Heaven bspw hat der selten über 60 fps und da dachte ich liegt das ruckeln daran dass die fps zu niedrig sind.. Aber youtube ruckelt ja auch etc.. Naja Karte ist verpackt, bin gespannt.. Immerhin hab ich die Inno jetzt auch wieder bei denen bestellt


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Kann mir als Endkunde aber ja nicht zum Nachteil gerechnet werden. Wenn ich dort Gutschrift auswählen kann, kann man als Kunde auch eine solche erwarten... Aber ja, ich habe sie jetzt fast 40 Tage.. Gezickt hatte sie schon seit tag 1 aber hab ich mir nichts weiter bei gedacht da ich vorläufig gebencht hab und in Heaven bspw hat der selten über 60 fps und da dachte ich liegt das ruckeln daran dass die fps zu niedrig sind.. Aber youtube ruckelt ja auch etc.. Naja Karte ist verpackt, bin gespannt.. Immerhin hab ich die Inno jetzt auch wieder bei denen bestellt



Ob msi die grafikkarte ordentlich getestet hat wage ich zu bezweifeln.

So wird der ruf von msi leiden. Nicht das die einen auf foxcon machen. Loool


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Das machen die höchstens aus Kulanz! Lt. Rechtssprechung gelten zwei erfolglose Wiedergutmachungsversuche am selben Fehler, bevor man Geld zurück bekommt!
> 
> Meine letzten Tipps wären noch: Systemfestplatte formatieren und alles sauber neu installieren oder die Karte mal in nem anderen System testen!


 
Ein Händler hat 3 Nachbesserungsversuche


----------



## JohnnyXVI (27. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Kann mir als Endkunde aber ja nicht zum Nachteil gerechnet werden. Wenn ich dort Gutschrift auswählen kann, kann man als Kunde auch eine solche erwarten... Aber ja, ich habe sie jetzt fast 40 Tage.. Gezickt hatte sie schon seit tag 1 aber hab ich mir nichts weiter bei gedacht da ich vorläufig gebencht hab und in Heaven bspw hat der selten über 60 fps und da dachte ich liegt das ruckeln daran dass die fps zu niedrig sind.. Aber youtube ruckelt ja auch etc.. Naja Karte ist verpackt, bin gespannt.. Immerhin hab ich die Inno jetzt auch wieder bei denen bestellt


 
Naja wenns gar nicht geht, kannst die inno ja wieder zurückschicken innerhalb der 14tage und auf deren ersatzkarte der lightning hoffen.  

Aber ich steh auch grad entweder Lightning oder 780 Ti, einfach weil ich hoffe, dass nVidia sich mehr mühe bei einigen Dingen gibt.

Wegen einer Referenz R9 290X hab ich Angst, dass ich nur in RMA mit der Karte bin, weil die nur Müll schicken, die vielleicht schon 30 Leute zurückgeschickt haben oder was weiß ich. Oder ist die Angst völlig unberechtigt?


----------



## xxwollexx (27. April 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Kann mir als Endkunde aber ja nicht zum Nachteil gerechnet werden. Wenn ich dort Gutschrift auswählen kann, kann man als Kunde auch eine solche erwarten... Aber ja, ich habe sie jetzt fast 40 Tage.. Gezickt hatte sie schon seit tag 1 aber hab ich mir nichts weiter bei gedacht da ich vorläufig gebencht hab und in Heaven bspw hat der selten über 60 fps und da dachte ich liegt das ruckeln daran dass die fps zu niedrig sind.. Aber youtube ruckelt ja auch etc.. Naja Karte ist verpackt, bin gespannt.. Immerhin hab ich die Inno jetzt auch wieder bei denen bestellt



******* 
S
Worüber ihr EU immer sorgen macht, kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Richtig 
1. Der Händler hat die Möglichkeit und versuch zur zweimaligen Nachbesserung des Fehlers faktisch werden Produkte aber fast immer getauscht. Bietet der Händler von Anfang an die Möglichkeit der Gutschrift verzichtet der Händler auf seine Möglichkeit. 

2. Noch besteht das deutsche Gesetz im Punkte Gewährleistung und Garantie. Sofern ein Fehler in den ersten sechs Monaten Auftritt, ist davon auszugehen das er bereits beim Kauf bestand, sofern der Händler es nicht widerlegen kann. Dies ist nur bei Sonderanfertigungen oder eigenkontrolle jedes Produktes möglich. 

Hier wird wieder über hätte wenn und aber geredet. Selbiges gilt mit dem spulenfiepen, welches Modell und Firmenunabhängig auftreten kann. 

Ein weiser Mann sagte mal : be water my friend.

In diesem Sinne genießt den Sonntag


----------



## The-Typhoon (27. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Naja wenns gar nicht geht, kannst die inno ja wieder zurückschicken innerhalb der 14tage und auf deren ersatzkarte der lightning hoffen.
> 
> Aber ich steh auch grad entweder Lightning oder 780 Ti, einfach weil ich hoffe, dass nVidia sich mehr mühe bei einigen Dingen gibt.
> 
> Wegen einer Referenz R9 290X hab ich Angst, dass ich nur in RMA mit der Karte bin, weil die nur Müll schicken, die vielleicht schon 30 Leute zurückgeschickt haben oder was weiß ich. Oder ist die Angst völlig unberechtigt?


 
Naja wäre zwar schon irgendwie unfair MF gegenüber die Karte dann zurückzuschicken aber ja wäre wohl eine Alternative, widerrufen kann ich ja ohne Grund und da gibts kein wenn und aber ob Erstattung oder nicht...


----------



## The-Typhoon (27. April 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> *******
> S
> Worüber ihr EU immer sorgen macht, kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Richtig
> 1. Der Händler hat die Möglichkeit und versuch zur zweimaligen Nachbesserung des Fehlers faktisch werden Produkte aber fast immer getauscht. Bietet der Händler von Anfang an die Möglichkeit der Gutschrift verzichtet der Händler auf seine Möglichkeit.
> ...


 

Da scheint jemand Ahnung zu haben, cool!
Punkt 1 klingt dann für mich wieder beruhigend dass die auf Ihre Möglichkeit der Nachbesserung verzichten, da sie ja die Gutschrift direkt anbieten.. Gibts das notfalls im BGB ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> *******
> S
> Worüber ihr EU immer sorgen macht, kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Richtig
> 1. Der Händler hat die Möglichkeit und versuch zur zweimaligen Nachbesserung des Fehlers faktisch werden Produkte aber fast immer getauscht. Bietet der Händler von Anfang an die Möglichkeit der Gutschrift verzichtet der Händler auf seine Möglichkeit.
> ...


 
Der Händler bzw Verkäufer hat immer noch 3 mal die Chnace das Problem nachzubessern


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (27. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ein Händler hat 3 Nachbesserungsversuche


 
Ne, du!

Siehe BGB Paragraph 439/440

"Eine Nachbesserung gilt nach dem erfolglosen zweiten Versuch als fehlgeschlagen, wenn sich nicht insbesondere aus der Art der Sache oder des Mangels oder den sonstigen Umständen etwas anderes ergibt."

Quelle: § 440 BGB Besondere Bestimmungen für Rücktritt und Schadensersatz - dejure.org


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Ne, du!
> 
> Siehe BGB Paragraph 439/440
> 
> ...


 
Komisch. Ich hatte da vor noch nicht all zu langer Zeit einen Rechtsstreit bzgl dieses Themas. Da ging es erst nach der 3. Nachbesserung

Aber ist ja jetzt Bockwurst. Mindfactory bietet den Geldersatz an und damit ist ja jeder glücklich.

Aber ich denke man bekommt dann nur Zeitwert bzw die Nutzungsgebühr abgezogen..


----------



## Deathy93 (27. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Komisch. Ich hatte da vor noch nicht all zu langer Zeit einen Rechtsstreit bzgl dieses Themas. Da ging es erst nach der 3. Nachbesserung
> 
> Aber ist ja jetzt Bockwurst. Mindfactory bietet den Geldersatz an und damit ist ja jeder glücklich.
> 
> Aber ich denke man bekommt dann nur Zeitwert bzw die Nutzungsgebühr abgezogen..


 
2 x Nachbesserung bzw. 1 x Ersatzlieferung.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (27. April 2014)

Hm, ich wollte eigentlich heute im Midnight-Shopping bei Mindfactory bestellen, um die dieses Wochenende noch verbauen zu können. Deswegen frag ich hier auch soviel bezüglich Hilfe bei der Entscheidung. 

Was meint ihr?:

- Referenz R9 290X + Raijintek Morpheus
- MSI Lightning R9 290X
- Inno3D 780 Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra

Preislich ist das jetzt nicht das Problem. Sondern, wie ich schon paar mal erwähnt habe, dass ich bei der Referenz Bange habe, dass die nur Müll liefern und ich dauernd in RMA bin.
MSI Lightning frage ich mich, ob die hier genannten Probleme wie Ruckler und Blackscreens, generell auftreten oder nur "Zufall" sind. Bei der nVidia hoffe ich, obwohl ich total unvoreingenommen bin und kein Fanboy von irgendwas bin, dass die Dinger weniger Defekte haben. Ich hab bei Referenz bzw. generell Karten von AMD schon oft genug gelesen, dass die die Teile tausendmal zurück schicken müssen. Mir gehts nicht vorrangig um Spulenfiepen, weil das eher Lotterie-artig ist, als Hersteller-abhängig.
Hilfe von wäre echt toll.  Vielleicht auch ein paar mehr Meinungen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Hm, ich wollte eigentlich heute im Midnight-Shopping bei Mindfactory bestellen, um die dieses Wochenende noch verbauen zu können. Deswegen frag ich hier auch soviel bezüglich Hilfe bei der Entscheidung.
> 
> Was meint ihr?:
> 
> ...



Die msi kannst du knicken. Mag zwar leise usw sein aber msi hat am bios geschlampt. 

Besser referenz mit custom kühler.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (27. April 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die msi kannst du knicken. Mag zwar leise usw sein aber msi hat am bios geschlampt.
> 
> Besser referenz mit custom kühler.


 
Wegen der Ruckler und Abstürze und sonstige Probleme?
Meinst du dass ist bei allen Karten der Fall? Hier im Thread sind ja scheinbar nur 2 Lightning-Nutzer und in Tests wird sowas nicht erwähnt.

Was ist mit der 780 Ti? (wenn man den Preis vernachlässigt)


----------



## BertB (27. April 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Xfx bekleckert sich bei den aktuellen grafikkarten auch nicht grade mit ruhm.
> Naja so ist das eben.



meine xfx 290 gefällt mir sehr gut, 
kann man nicht meckern,
die läuft als untere karte im cf mit unter 70% lüfter auf unter 70°C in valley (unten ist na klar günstiger, aber dennoch)


----------



## Borstinator (27. April 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> Ich habe die selben Probleme. In Arma III schwankt meine GPU Auslastung von 0-100 hin und her. Was ist powerplay  und wo finde ich das im Afterburner?


 


Unter Allg Einstellungen unten bei inoffiziellen Overclocking Modus. Dann taktet sie aber nicht mehr automatisch runter. Da muss man dann 2 Profile erstellen. In der Dayz mod hält sie dann zwar den Takt aber die Auslastung geht einfach runter . Die Standalone läuft dann aber ganz ordentlich.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. April 2014)

@BertB

Wie laut ist dann die XFX R9 290 mit deinen unter 70% Lüfter und um die 70 Grad  (bei wievielen Valley Benchmark Durchläufen , mehr als 5 Durchläufe?)
Kann man mit dem Referenz Kühler in etwa vergleichen, 40% AMD Referenz Kühler ist in etwa 70% XFX Kühlerlautstärke?
Zudem hast die Black Edition,- oder dies Standard Karte
Spannungswandler sollen ja arg heiss werden, ersterer "magere" 60-70 Grad Celsius, aber der Zweite um die 100 Grad und auch mehr!!!
Zudem sind deine XFX Karten Spulenfiepen Befreit,- und wie sieht es mit verbautem Speicher aus: Hynics oder Elpida?
Blackscreen auch oder bis dato keinen einzigen bekommen ?
Dank Dir!


----------



## Schmenki (27. April 2014)

Hab auch eine xfx im Referenz Design nur mit dem arctic III.
Bei mir läuft alles prima nur hab ich manchmal blackscreens wenn der Rechner lange im idle ist wenn z.b. nen grosser Download für bf4 läuft oder so. Im alltagsbetrieb passiert das nicht.
Ich habe elpida verbaut.


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. April 2014)

Ich würde die Karte mit dem Morpheus nehmen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. April 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Also einfach rumprobieren, oder wie?



Yes ....Selbsterklärend


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Hm, ich wollte eigentlich heute im Midnight-Shopping bei Mindfactory bestellen, um die dieses Wochenende noch verbauen zu können. Deswegen frag ich hier auch soviel bezüglich Hilfe bei der Entscheidung.
> 
> Was meint ihr?:
> 
> ...



VaporX


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (28. April 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit ner einzelnen r9 290 an nem whqd Monitor? Reicht die Performance bei 2560x1440 Pixeln für mittlere bis hohe Einstellungen mit ~75 Fps?

Hab nämlich gestern endlich den IIYAMA ProLite XB2779QS bestellt...


----------



## Schmenki (28. April 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit ner einzelnen r9 290 an nem whqd Monitor? Reicht die Performance bei 2560x1440 Pixeln für mittlere bis hohe Einstellungen mit ~75 Fps?
> 
> Hab nämlich gestern endlich den IIYAMA ProLite XB2779QS bestellt...


 
Mittlere bis hohe Einstellungen sollten bei allen Spielen funktionieren.
Bei BF4 mit der Auflösung und höchsten Auflösung erreicht man auch diese FPS je nach CPU.


----------



## Gummert (28. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Wer hat hier alles ne Lightning und hat (keine) Probleme damit? (Mikroruckler, youtube Videos, Tearing, gpu-Auslastung)
> 
> Sry für den doppelpost. Handy


 

Ja, hab ja eine. Derartige Probleme nie gehabt. Egal welcher Treiber. Hatte vorher den RC drauf und einen Tag später kam dann schon der offizielle. Ein paar Änderungen gab es da schon, weshalb ich den Offiziellen nur drüber gebügelt hatte, dann gab es nen Bluescreen während ich LoL zockte. 


Macht einfach folgendes: 

1. Schaut das der Aktuelle Treiber installiert ist!

2. Geht hierher: C:\AMD\Support\14-4-win7-win8-win8.1-64-dd-ccc-whql\Packages\Drivers\Display\WB6A_INF\B171094   ( das ist der Ordner wenn ihr den Treiber von AMD gesaugt und entpackt habt, wenn er fehlt, downloadet den neuen Treiber einfach und entpackt. Die Installation die danach startet einfach Abbrechen )

3. Kopiert atikmdag.sy_ "oder" atikmpag.sy_   wenn euer BSOD atikmdag.sys ist, dann nehmt atikmdag.sy_  

4. Erstellt auf dem Desktop einen Ordner TEST und fügt das kopierte File atikmdag.sy_ "oder" atikmpag.sy_ dort rein.

5. Öffnet "CMD" als Admin! NUN gebt ihr dort: cd c:\users\BENUTZERNAME\Desktop dann nochmal: cd TEST

6. Gebt dann: EXPAND.exe atikmpag.sy_ atikmpag.sys oder eben EXPAND.exe atikmdag.sy_ atikmdag.sys

7. Öffnet C:\Windows\system32\drivers und benennt die verwendet atimpag.sys in: atimdag.sys.bak bzw. atimpag.sys.bak ( je nach dem für welche ihr euch am Anfang entschieden habt )

8. Kopiert das neue erstellte File im TEST Ordner in C:\Windows\System32\drivers

9. Neu starten! 


Ist nen Fehler vom CCC 

Wenn das nicht helfen sollte. Installiert nicht CCC sondern installiert über den Gerätemanager den Treiber.


Seit 48 Stunden keinerlei Probleme, also bei mir war es das mit der Sache.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Ja, hab ja eine. Derartige Probleme nie gehabt. Egal welcher Treiber. Hatte vorher den RC drauf und einen Tag später kam dann schon der offizielle. Ein paar Änderungen gab es da schon, weshalb ich den Offiziellen nur drüber gebügelt hatte, dann gab es nen Bluescreen während ich LoL zockte.
> 
> 
> Macht einfach folgendes:
> ...


 
Das probiere ich heute gleich mal aus. Ich habe die PCS+ und habe auch mit Rucklern bedingt durch die stark schwankende GPU-Auslastung zu kämpfen.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (28. April 2014)

Kann mal bitte jemand der ne vernünftige performante Lightning hat den Aufkleber von seiner Verpackung posten? 

Hier meiner:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebaut am 01.03.14


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand der ne vernünftige performante Lightning hat den Aufkleber von seiner Verpackung posten?
> 
> Hier meiner:
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe zwar keine Lightning, aber ich würde auch meine Seriennummer nicht posten :-/ oder sind die Bedenken meiner Seitz unbegründet? Ich hätte da kein gutes Gefühl dabei 

Hast Du mal den Tip von Gummert http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-501.html#post6380355 ausprobiert!


----------



## MastaKLINGE (28. April 2014)

Ehrlichgesagt ist mir das Latte. Wenn die nicht vernünftig läuft müssen die das Ding so oder so zurücknehmen.  

Ne, ich hab ja keine BS und abgestürzt ist mein Rechner auch noch nie mit der Lightning. Ich hab nur extrem schlechte Performance. Hab alle Treiber und tweaks probiert... Keine Chance auf Besserung.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. April 2014)

Ich habe ja auch das Problem mit den Auslastungsschwankungen. Und wir sind scheinbar nicht die Einigen. Ich habe nun auch schon fast alles durch :-/ das nächste wäre das System platt zu machen. Da es bei meiner PCS+ auftritt, glaube ich nicht an ein Herstellerproblem, sondern eher Treiber oder Windows.

Da bei mir der Takt von 1040MHz auch ohne Probleme gehalten wird, glaube ich auch nicht an daran, dass das Powerlimit ausgereizt ist.


----------



## m1ch1 (28. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Seit 48 Stunden keinerlei Probleme, also bei mir war es das mit der Sache.




 hab es jetzt auch mal probiert. evtl hilft es ja auch bei meinem Bluescreen PRoblem.

Würde mcih an deiner stelle aber nciht zu früh freun. Hatte mit dem 14.3er auch gedacht es wäre vorbei, da ich ca 1w lang keinen hatte


----------



## Gummert (28. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand der ne vernünftige performante Lightning hat den Aufkleber von seiner Verpackung posten?
> 
> Hier meiner:
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@m1ch1,

48h dauerlast. Die läuft clean


----------



## MastaKLINGE (28. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch das Problem mit den Auslastungsschwankungen. Und wir sind scheinbar nicht die Einigen. Ich habe nun auch schon fast alles durch :-/ das nächste wäre das System platt zu machen. Da es bei meiner PCS+ auftritt, glaube ich nicht an ein Herstellerproblem, sondern eher Treiber oder Windows.  Da bei mir der Takt von 1040MHz auch ohne Probleme gehalten wird, glaube ich auch nicht an daran, dass das Powerlimit ausgereizt ist.



Jo. System platt gemacht hab ich sogar auch schon ((  Echt komisch... 

Vielleicht sollte ich einfach auf WIN8 umsteigen 

Man gummert du hast echt Glück 

Was für'n OS hast du?


----------



## Gummert (28. April 2014)

8.1 Pro


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> 8.1 Pro


 
Habe 8.1 Enterprise, dass macht mir Hoffnung  *DAUMENDRÜCKEN*


----------



## Gummert (28. April 2014)

Nur mal so.. also bei LoL taktet meine Karte nicht höher als 900 - dümpelt aber bei 700mhz rum. Liefert aber 200fps wenn ich die fps auf max stelle taktet sie hoch auf max takt und schwankt nur um 2-3mhz. 

Bei Games wie Crysis 3 usw bleibt die konstant auf max takt und liefert 97-99% Auslastung.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (28. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> 8.1 Pro



Vielleicht liegt es tatsächlich daran, dass ich win7 hab 

Hab jetzt mit dem BIOS update wieder zugriff auf meine Lüfter beim 14.4 whql nur die RPM werden nicht ausgelesen.  Immernoch kurze lags und Tearing im Heaven und Valley (((((


----------



## Gummert (28. April 2014)

HDMI - DVI oder DP?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (28. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> HDMI - DVI oder DP?



HDMI...

Teste grad BF4 im Singleplayer unter Mantle. Läuft bestens 100% Auslastung und takt wird gehalten. Keine ruckler minimales Tearing ab und an....

Nur is er auf einmal eingefroren 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (28. April 2014)

Liegt mMn an BF4, das hat im SP gefühlt mehr Bugs als Gothic 3 und STALKER zusammen.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> HDMI...
> 
> Teste grad BF4 im Singleplayer unter Mantle. Läuft bestens 100% Auslastung und takt wird gehalten. Keine ruckler minimales Tearing ab und an....
> 
> ...



Was hast Du gemacht, dass es auf einmal geht?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (28. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Was hast Du gemacht, dass es auf einmal geht?



Also Heaven und Valley läuft ja immernoch nicht rund 

Komischerweise aber der SP, keine Ahnung 
Mache noch n paar Tests(RO2 MP, BF4 MP, ARMA3 SP)

Bzgl Absturz, hoffe dass es am Game liegt


----------



## BertB (28. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @BertB
> 
> Wie laut ist dann die XFX R9 290 mit deinen unter 70% Lüfter und um die 70 Grad  (bei wievielen Valley Benchmark Durchläufen , mehr als 5 Durchläufe?)
> Kann man mit dem Referenz Kühler in etwa vergleichen, 40% AMD Referenz Kühler ist in etwa 70% XFX Kühlerlautstärke?
> ...



standard karte (also nicht referenz, -> double dissipation, aber nicht black edition), aber @ 1040/1250, zusammen mit gigabyte windforce, gleicher takt
je nach treiber liest der gpu-z die nicht richtig, mit 14.3 gings, da waren beide vrms unter 80°C, jetzt mit 14.4 läufts wieder nicht mehr
nur so 2,5 valley läufe, beim zocken bleibts aber üblicherweise kälter/leiser, auch nach längerer zeit
spulenfiepen ist ganz leicht, wenn ich echt drauf achte, und auch nicht immer (hab noch ne 770er, da isses laut, daher kann ichs einschätzen)
keine ahnung, wie laut das ist, im vergleich zur referenzkarte, jedenfalls hälts auch schön die 1040MHz,
außerdem isses crossfire, ist schon laut
blackscreens: nö
abstürze: massig, beim oc austesten, z.T. lags auch an cpu,
ram ist hynix

muss halt immer lesen, dass bestimmtes zeug schrott sei, von leuten, die nie die dinger in der hand hatten,
garnicht mal jetzt hier in dem thread, eher generell,
und dann halt auch mit der satzform: xy ist so und so...
wenn ich was nur gelesen hab, dann nenn ichs: xy soll so und so sein...
ist ein kleiner unterschied

meine 770er palit ist ne katastrophe gegen die xfx 290, und gegen die windforce 290 auch, und 770er gelten als leise, aber die rennt auch ins temperaturlimit und 100% lüfter (allerdings ebenfalls sli, gleiches gehäuse)
die sitzt unten und überhitzt, dabei sollte sie die kühlere karte sein auf der position
die windforce gezt auch über 80°C bei 100% lüfter, aber die sitzt auch oben, daher ist das in ordnung (und 290er dürfen auch heißer werden als 770er, jedenfalls sind die referenzdinger dementsprechend eingestellt)

ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich immer auf oc und aggressiver lüfter mach,
allein im case und ohne oc ist die sicher noch viel leiser als bei mir, brauch ich aber nicht


----------



## ATIR290 (28. April 2014)

Danke schonmal. aber wie laut ist der Lüfter bei 1040 Mhz GPU Takt, wie hoch muss dieser drehen und wie hoch sind die GPU und Spannungswandler Temperaturen dann ?
Danke nochmals für die Mühe!


----------



## BertB (28. April 2014)

ich mach ma grad nochmal, aber vrm temps kann ich seit dem 14.4 nicht mehr lesen mit gpu-z,
mit dem 14.3 waren sie beide ca 75°C, wenn ich  mich recht erinnere,
aber halt auch bei 70% lüfter, oder so,
die meisten leute würden das vermutlich zu laut finden, aber ich hab die lüfterkurve so, dass die 100% bei 80°C erreicht werden

->

max 65°C bei 65% lüfter geschwindigkeit für die xfx, vrm leider nicht lesbar

max 76°C bei 86% lüfter für die gigabyte (oben, bekommt die abluft der anderen ab)

5 läufe valley, 1040/1250MHz eisern gehalten,
pc relativ laut, aber im rahmen, was ich noch als ziemlich gut empfinde

alle gehäuselüfter auf halbgas per potentiometer/drehknopf

seit umbau: seitenwandlüfter auf rausblasend, 
isses echt besser geworden


----------



## MastaKLINGE (28. April 2014)

Also bf4 MP lief flüssig mit Mantlechen (Heli, Boot, Jet auf Paracel Storm), als ich dann Inf war hätte ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es trotzdem etwas unrund lief, obwohl es besser als sonst war.

Kann auch sein, dass ich langsam verrückt werde  und meine Wahrnehmung nicht mehr klar ist...

Jedenfalls sind die Fehler also ruckler und Tearing bei Heaven und Valley unübersehbar.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. April 2014)

@BertB

Danke erneut!
Dennoch werde ich es wohl bei meiner AM;D Sapphire Referenz Karte belassen, fiepfrei und OHNE Blackscreens
Da auch ungewiss ist wie laut deine 70% Lüfter wirklich sind, rechne in etwa wie bei der AMD Karte der Referenz Lüfter auf 45%
Dies wäre mir den Aufpreis nicht wert!


----------



## basic123 (28. April 2014)

Hat sonst noch jemand diesen ärgerlichen 100% Load Bug unter 14.4 WHQL? Unter 13.12 war noch alle i.O. Was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## Malocher (28. April 2014)

Gibt einen weiteren Test des Morpheus. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe wird da auch der Arctic später im Video erwähnt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UqA1VadXj4


----------



## JonnyFaust (28. April 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand diesen ärgerlichen 100% Load Bug unter 14.4 WHQL? Unter 13.12 war noch alle i.O. Was kann man dagegen tun?



Rechner neu starten


----------



## BertB (29. April 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @BertB
> 
> Danke erneut!
> Dennoch werde ich es wohl bei meiner AM;D Sapphire Referenz Karte belassen, fiepfrei und OHNE Blackscreens
> ...



ach so, du hast ne referenzkarte
mach doch nen schönen aftermarket kühler drauf, peter, accelero oder morpheus,
ist auch nicht grad billig, aber das lohnt sich für die lautstärke vermutlich sehr

Raijintek Morpheus (0R100006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Peter 2 (84000000095) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV (DCACO-V800001-GBA01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

garantie ist halt problematisch, wenn man den originalkühler abmacht


----------



## TheJumper0 (29. April 2014)

Ist der Accelero zu empfehlen ? 
Wie sehen die Temps aus ? 

Peter und Morpheus sind mir deutlich zu groß, hab nur max 3 Slots frei. Das sollte mit dem Accelero dann ja passen


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. April 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand diesen ärgerlichen 100% Load Bug unter 14.4 WHQL? Unter 13.12 war noch alle i.O. Was kann man dagegen tun?


 
Ich habe genau das entgegengesetzte Problem. Nach einer Weile (ca. 0,5-1,0h) habe ich extrem starke Auslastungsschwankungen der GPU.

Feststellung:
- Schwankungen treten erst nach einiger Zeit auf
- GPU-Auslastungsschwankung (knapp 60% bis 100%) führen zu starken Framedrops (ca 50FPS bis 120FPS [fixed]), die sich durch die starke Schwankung wie Lags, oder Ruckeln anfühlen
- Taktrate bleibt dabei unverändert beim Maximum (1040MHz)
- GPU-Temperatur liegt (BF4) bei 62°C
- Habe einen Core i5, somit kommt auch Coreparking nicht als Problem in Frage
- nach einem Neustart läuft das System wieder ca. eine Stunde fehlerfrei, bis selbiges wieder auftritt
- V-sync ist deaktiviert (allerdings sind in BF4 die FPS auf 120 gelocked)

bereits Versucht, ohne das es Besserung brachte:
- PT auf +50
- OC auf 1200MHz @ +50mV @ PT +50
- mehrmals Treiber de-/installiert im Moment Nutzung von 14.4 WHQL

offene Versuche:
- zurück auf Standard-Bios schalten (Bios-Switch habe ich auf das Bios gestellt, welches das Bus Interface von im IDLE auf 1.0 reduziert)
- deinstallieren von AB (den Tip habe ich im Netz gelesen)
- Neuaufsetzn des Systems (wobei das die letzte Konsequenz sein soll, da ich mein Win 8.1 64bit Enterprise nicht so aktivieren kann [nie wieder Enterprise])
- Fan's auf 80% fixen zum testen (Ausschluss von Überhitzung von vRAM und vRM)

kann wer helfen oder hat Ideen???

Das Probelm ist definitiv kein Einzelfall: https://www.google.de/search?q=gpu+...0.11759j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

Recherche:
- evtl. vRM zu heiß, würde das Auftreten nach gewisser Zeit erklären und da ich meine Kühlung der GPU forciert habe und somit die Lüfter langsamer=leiser drehen
- angebliche Limitierung der CPU (kann ich mir bei einem i5 4670K mit 4,3GHz aber nicht vorstellen :-/, Mantle soll ja dei CPU entlasten)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. April 2014)

TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Ist der Accelero zu empfehlen ?
> Wie sehen die Temps aus ?
> 
> Peter und Morpheus sind mir deutlich zu groß, hab nur max 3 Slots frei. Das sollte mit dem Accelero dann ja passen


 
Naja. Ich finde den neuen Accelero IV nicht so gut. Das mit der Backplate ist ein Rotz. Habe den Twin Turbo III (die sind ja identisch bis auf die Länge) gestern auf einer anderen GPU verbaut und finde das Konzept nicht gut.


----------



## Schmenki (29. April 2014)

TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Ist der Accelero zu empfehlen ?
> Wie sehen die Temps aus ?
> 
> Peter und Morpheus sind mir deutlich zu groß, hab nur max 3 Slots frei. Das sollte mit dem Accelero dann ja passen


 
Ich habe den AX III mit der Referenzplatte am laufen und bin begeistert von der Kühlleistung. 
Wäre der Morpheus früher draussen gewesen, wäre das meine Wahl gewesen aber der Arctic ist schon vollkommen in Ordnung und vor allem nicht laut.


----------



## TheJumper0 (29. April 2014)

Mhm das sind ja sehr geteilte Meinungen 

Ich stehe vor der Wahl meine Ref 290 mit Wakü zu verkaufen und eine neue mit Lukü zu kaufen, oder die Ref 290 auf Lukü umzurüsten.
Das umrüsten wäre das schnellste und einfachste.

Beim Wahl der Luftkühlers bin ich allerdings auch noch eingeschränkt, da ich nur 3 Slots frei habe


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> HDMI...
> 
> Teste grad BF4 im Singleplayer unter Mantle. Läuft bestens 100% Auslastung und takt wird gehalten. Keine ruckler minimales Tearing ab und an....
> 
> ...


 

Nimm mal Dual-Link oder DP... den scheiß hatte ich damals mit meiner GTX 480 via HDMI mittels DVI nicht mehr.... nach weiterer Recherche lag es am Panel, das via HDMI viel zu langsam war, als über DP oder DVI


Edit: 

Habe nun mal nen HTML5 Youtube Test durchgezogen. Habe mir 2x Dokus rein gezogen, die eine lief 3 Stunden und die andere 2 Stunden. Und jetzt zieh ich mir noch nen Interview rein das geht nochmal 90 Minuten. Bis jetzt 0 Abstürze. Nebenher habe ich noch LoL gezockt also 2 Monitore verwendet. Die Karte lief auf 1300 / 1600 volles Pfund auf Anschlag... 
Star Citizen hab ich auch nochmal angemacht und Valey laufen lassen... Prime ebenfalls mal angeschmissen zusammen mit furmark - hier kackt echt nix ab. Während der ganzen Sache die Heizung aus gemacht und hab nun nen warmes Büro 
Tearing gab es nicht. Und die fallen beim 21:9 Monitor nochmal sehr deutlicher auf als über 16:9

Achja, hast du ne iGPU ? Mach die auch mal aus


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Nimm mal Dual-Link oder DP... den scheiß hatte ich damals mit meiner GTX 480 via HDMI mittels DVI nicht mehr.... nach weiterer Recherche lag es am Panel, das via HDMI viel zu langsam war, als über DP oder DVI
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...




Kannst Du mir evtl auch einen Tip geben, siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-504.html#post6383626

Habe auch zwei Monitore am laufen. 1x 24" @ 120Hz an der R9; 1x 19" @ 75Hz an der iGPU
aber was sollte die iGPU mit der Lastschwankung zu tun haben? Habe den 19" als Statusmonitor und oft sind die AMD Treiber komplett weg, wenn ich diese deinstalliere und dann habe ich über die R9 kein BIld


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

Da liegt der Fehler... du musst den 19" auf 60hz laufen lassen, dann klappts auch ohne iGPU bzw. mit der Dedizierten.

Mein 21:9er macht ohne Probleme 75hz. Mein zweiter aber nur 60hz. Geht nicht! Beide müssen auf 60hz laufen.

Wenn dein 19" Standardmäßig 75Hz hat - so nimm diesen zuerst als Single, stell ihn runter auf 60hz und zieh dann den zweiten hinzu. 

die iGPU macht derweil auch ziemliche Probleme, die älteren Modelle von Intel also nicht Haswells kommen damit nicht ganz so gut klar.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (29. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Nimm mal Dual-Link oder DP... den scheiß hatte ich damals mit meiner GTX 480 via HDMI mittels DVI nicht mehr.... nach weiterer Recherche lag es am Panel, das via HDMI viel zu langsam war, als über DP oder DVI  Edit:  Habe nun mal nen HTML5 Youtube Test durchgezogen. Habe mir 2x Dokus rein gezogen, die eine lief 3 Stunden und die andere 2 Stunden. Und jetzt zieh ich mir noch nen Interview rein das geht nochmal 90 Minuten. Bis jetzt 0 Abstürze. Nebenher habe ich noch LoL gezockt also 2 Monitore verwendet. Die Karte lief auf 1300 / 1600 volles Pfund auf Anschlag... Star Citizen hab ich auch nochmal angemacht und Valey laufen lassen... Prime ebenfalls mal angeschmissen zusammen mit furmark - hier kackt echt nix ab. Während der ganzen Sache die Heizung aus gemacht und hab nun nen warmes Büro  Tearing gab es nicht. Und die fallen beim 21:9 Monitor nochmal sehr deutlicher auf als über 16:9  Achja, hast du ne iGPU ? Mach die auch mal aus



Danke für die Info, werde es morgen mal mit nem DVI Kabel versuchen  könnte echt gut sein dass es am HDMI liegt... Jedoch hatte ich die Probleme vorher mit meiner non X gaming nicht :/

Ne ne iGPU hab ich nicht, hab ja n FX.

Achja: Sportlicher Testlauf Gummert ;P


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

41min Teil 3 des Interviews  dann bin ich durch. Danach geh ich frühstücken. Kopf qualmt vor lauter Input 

Und auf Hermes muss ich auch noch warten.... zweite Lightning kommt noch dazu.


----------



## CL4P-TP (29. April 2014)

TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Mhm das sind ja sehr geteilte Meinungen
> 
> Ich stehe vor der Wahl meine Ref 290 mit Wakü zu verkaufen und eine neue mit Lukü zu kaufen, oder die Ref 290 auf Lukü umzurüsten.
> Das umrüsten wäre das schnellste und einfachste.
> ...



Der Morpheus passt doch. Low-Pofile Luffis drauf und da bist noch unter den 3 Slots.


----------



## TheJumper0 (29. April 2014)

@ badboy: Stimmt du hast Recht!
                Da hab ich mich wohl mal verschaut  Danke dir !

Hat noch jemand eine Empfehlung für passende Lüfter ?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Da liegt der Fehler... du musst den 19" auf 60hz laufen lassen, dann klappts auch ohne iGPU bzw. mit der Dedizierten.
> 
> Mein 21:9er macht ohne Probleme 75hz. Mein zweiter aber nur 60hz. Geht nicht! Beide müssen auf 60hz laufen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich werde es mal probieren.
Hatte aber auch schon beide Monitore (19" und 24") an der R9 und das hat auch gefunzt :-/
Wie auch immer, ich werde mal beide Moni an die Dedizierte hängen und die iGPU deaktivieren, dann taktet zwar die Karte nicht mehr richtig in 2D, aber naja 

Ich würde wie folgt anschließen an der R9 290:
24" 120Hz 1920x1080 D-DVI
19" 60Hz (75Hz mal versuchen) 1280x1024 D-DVI 

Richtig?


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

Was heißt Taktet nicht richtig?

Bei 2 Montoren habe ich 300mhz bei 3 Monitoren 350-400 und Youtube, flash-Games im Browser 415mhz rum...


Edit:

Ja probier mal. Der Treiber meckert aber gerne darüber, wenn Monitore angeschlossen werden die übertaktet werden, also über den gemeldeten Hz laufen.
Schließ den 120hz via DP an den zweiten via D-DVI


----------



## beren2707 (29. April 2014)

TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand eine Empfehlung für passende Lüfter ?


Für Flache? Gibt wenig Auswahl, entweder die von Raijintek, den TY-14013R, den XT140 oder die Sleek Vortex nehmen.
Mangels Erfahrung mit diesen flachen Lüftern kann ich nicht sagen, welche ich davon vorziehen würde.


----------



## TheJumper0 (29. April 2014)

Danke dir beren!

Dann werde ich mal den Morpheus bestellen, ist bei CaseKing ja leider erst wieder ab 8.05 lieferbar.
Solange muss ichs dann mit dem Ref-Kühler aushalten


----------



## beren2707 (29. April 2014)

Bitte sehr. 
Mir gehts genauso, warte auch schon ungeduldig auf den Morpheus. Hatte umgehend meinen ACX IV storniert und den Morpheus bestellt, als noch der 30.04 als Liefertermin vermerkt wurde.


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

Bei der Lightning ist ein ähnlicher Kühler montiert. Hab den ja ausgebaut hier liegen... wie der wohl kühlen würde mit 2x 120mm Lüftern ;D


----------



## XPrototypeX (29. April 2014)

Wo ist der unterschied? Weiß das jemand? 

4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

Tri-X mit dem Vapor-X Kühlerdesign und Lüfter abschaltung

Vapor-X besserer Spulenkühler der durchs PCB geht etc...


Bei der Tri-X handelt es sich um die Orangene wo nur der Kühler getauscht wurde. 
Bei der Vapor-X halt die komplett überarbeitete ...


----------



## XPrototypeX (29. April 2014)

Rechtfertig das einen Preis von fast 200€ mehr?


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

Wird eh storniert bei dem Preis, die ist nicht auf Lager.


Edit:

So ... letzte interview durch. Kein Absturz... nun zock ich noch die Kampagne von BF4 durch und wenn da nichts passiert ist das System Stable.


----------



## XPrototypeX (29. April 2014)

Geh ich auch mal von aus. Aber probieren schaded ja nie.


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

Jo. Das kannst du machen. Wenns hinhaut, schnapper gemacht.


----------



## Malocher (29. April 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Wo ist der unterschied? Weiß das jemand?
> 
> 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
> 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


 
Die eine ist ne 280X. Werden die wohl falsch ausgezeichnet haben.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (29. April 2014)

Malocher schrieb:


> Die eine ist ne 280X. Werden die wohl falsch ausgezeichnet haben.



Jo wer genau hinguckt der sieht es 

@ gummert: Dein Leben möcht ich auch gern haben


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. April 2014)

So Leute, die habe ich jetzt bestellt, wenn ich die wirklich bekomme, ja dann Nice, bei dem Preis, da kann ich meine alte verschachern, sollte eine 280er kommen was ich nicht glaube kann ich die ja reklamieren, da ich eine 290er bestellt habe.

Edit: ach jetzt steht eine 280er da, na da werde ich sehen wie sich da Mindfactory raus winselt, gleich mal anschreiben du guten Leute


----------



## thunderofhate (29. April 2014)

Ne 290 bekommste auf keinen Fall. Der Fehler ist mittlerweile auch korrigiert.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Was heißt Taktet nicht richtig?
> 
> Bei 2 Montoren habe ich 300mhz bei 3 Monitoren 350-400 und Youtube, flash-Games im Browser 415mhz rum...
> 
> ...


 
*Taket nicht richtig* ist nicht ganz was ich meinte. Die Karte taktet doch im Dual Monitor Betrieb den RAM nicht auf 150MHz runter, sondern bleibt bei 1350MHz (oder???)
Ich habe die Monitore nicht übertaktet :-O

Nutze als Primär Monitor einen BenQ XL2420T und der hat ganz einfach 120Hz Bildwiederholrate

als Sekundär Monitor kommt ein Dell 1908 FPt (siehe Seite 6) der ist auch von HAus aus auf 75Hz spezifiziert (das legt auch die iGPU standartmäßig an)


----------



## Schmenki (29. April 2014)

Wurde wohl gerade eben geändert.
Jetzt steht in der Überschrift auch 280x.


----------



## beren2707 (29. April 2014)

Wäre für 277€ auch zu schön gewesen.  Dafür bekommt man i.d.R. nicht mal das Ref-Design.


----------



## Malocher (29. April 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Edit: ach jetzt steht eine 280er da, na da werde ich sehen wie sich da Mindfactory raus winselt, gleich mal anschreiben du guten Leute



Die technischen Daten sind jetzt witzig. GPU-Modell haben sie auf 280X geändert, der Rest ist aber immer noch 290. 




GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> *Taket nicht richtig* ist nicht ganz was ich meinte. Die Karte taktet doch im Dual Monitor Betrieb den RAM nicht auf 150MHz runter, sondern bleibt bei 1350MHz (oder???)
> Ich habe die Monitore nicht übertaktet :-O


 
Würde mich auch interessieren. Bei tomshardware, techpowerup und computerbase verbrauchen AMD-Karten vermutlich deshalb in den Multi-Monitor Verbrauchstest mehr als Nvidia-Pendants.


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

Tatsache. Haben die nun korrigiert - bei mir stand nämlich auch noch alle für die 290


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. April 2014)

Malocher schrieb:


> Die technischen Daten sind jetzt witzig. GPU-Modell haben sie auf 280X geändert, der Rest ist aber immer noch 290.


 
Das ist egal, angepriesen wurde die als 290, so Mail ist raus, mal sehen was die sagen, ich hoffe, ich bekomme die 290er  sonst bin ich so traurig


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> *Taket nicht richtig* ist nicht ganz was ich meinte. Die Karte taktet doch im Dual Monitor Betrieb den RAM nicht auf 150MHz runter, sondern bleibt bei 1350MHz (oder???)
> Ich habe die Monitore nicht übertaktet :-O
> 
> Nutze als Primär Monitor einen BenQ XL2420T und der hat ganz einfach 120Hz Bildwiederholrate
> ...


 

Das ist aber korrekt so... der Speichertakt bleibt bei Dual Monitor Betrieb und taktet nicht runter. Sondern nur der GPU Core.
Das sind die 4-7Watt mehr Verbrauch bei Dual Monitor Betrieb. Interessant ist es deswegen, da der Verbrauch der Karte selbst bei 6 Monitoren nicht höher geht 

Nvidia verbraucht bei 2 Monitoren weniger. Bei 3 sieht es dann wieder schlechter aus und AMD ist vorne... wie man es sieht. AMD ist für 3 Monitore und mehr die beste Wahl was Idle angeht.

Dann verstehe ich dein Problem nicht, was keines ist.... wenn beide Monitore an der Grafikkarte laufen und du den Speichertakt bemängelst, da er nicht runter taktet, ist das kein Problem, sondern " ist so " ... das was du mit der iGPU Lösung bei der Dedizierten sparst, verbrät die iGPU und macht Probleme....


----------



## thunderofhate (29. April 2014)

Malocher schrieb:


> Die technischen Daten sind jetzt witzig. GPU-Modell haben sie auf 280X geändert, der Rest ist aber immer noch 290.


Mindfactory wird eingestehen, dass sie einen Fehler gemacht haben, sowohl bei der Produktbezeichnung und somit gleichzeitig den technischen Daten. Das bloße Einstellen der Karte auf einer Homepage ist kein Angebot im rechtlichen Sinne. Daher wird es einfach eine Rundmail geben.  In der Bestellung steht doch sogar immer, dass soweit noch kein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Dafür gibt es dann eine separate Auftragsbestätigung. 

Ich wäre schon extrem überrascht, wenn sie jedem Besteller auch nur eine 5€ Guttschrift gewähren.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Das ist aber korrekt so... der Speichertakt bleibt bei Dual Monitor Betrieb und taktet nicht runter. Sondern nur der GPU Core.
> Das sind die 4-7Watt mehr Verbrauch bei Dual Monitor Betrieb. Interessant ist es deswegen, da der Verbrauch der Karte selbst bei 6 Monitoren nicht höher geht
> 
> Nvidia verbraucht bei 2 Monitoren weniger. Bei 3 sieht es dann wieder schlechter aus und AMD ist vorne... wie man es sieht. AMD ist für 3 Monitore und mehr die beste Wahl was Idle angeht.
> ...



mein Problem ist,


GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> ...Nach einer Weile (ca. 0,5-1,0h) habe ich extrem starke Auslastungsschwankungen der GPU.
> 
> Feststellung:
> - Schwankungen treten erst nach einiger Zeit auf
> ...



Kann mir das nicht erklären und habe noch nix im Netz gefunden.
Vor allem da der Fehler (Auslastungsschwankungen) erst nach einer Weile unter BF4 auftreten. Zocke nun mal zu 95% BF4


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

stell deine CPU mal auf Stock... auch wenn es Stabil erscheint. OC bewirkt IMMER eine Instabilität.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. April 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr.
> Mir gehts genauso, warte auch schon ungeduldig auf den Morpheus. Hatte umgehend meinen ACX IV storniert und den Morpheus bestellt, als noch der 30.04 als Liefertermin vermerkt wurde.



Gute Entscheidung zu stonieren


----------



## hammelgammler (29. April 2014)

So Leute, mein Umbau an der R9 290X ist nun fertig. 

Hab mich der Alpenföhn PCI-Slot Schiene bedient, und lasse nun zwei Noctua F12 auf die VRM blasen. Zudem dann push/pull am 120er Rad, ebenfalls Noctua F12. 

Die Temps sind ganz okay. 

20min Heaven
GPU @ stock
Noctua F12 @ 840RPM

GPU: 55°C
VRM1: 64°C
VRM2: 45°C

Was denkt ihr? Sind die Temps okay oder eher nicht so geil?


----------



## Schmenki (29. April 2014)

Temps sind vollkommen im grünen Bereich


----------



## hammelgammler (29. April 2014)

Ja dann. 

Übertaktet sieht das ganze wieder nicht so geil aus... 

Bei +112mV mal eben wieder 95°C bei den VRM1.

Das teil kriegt man echt nicht kühl, egal was man macht. 

Ich bräuchte auch so einen VRM1 Kühler der bei dem Raijintek Morpheus dabei liegt, damit müssten die VRM Temps dann absolut okay sein denke ich. 

Bei +100mV auch schon 90°C VRM1... :/
VRM2 ist bei 45°C.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. April 2014)

Vrm1 ist glaube der einzelne neben den ehemaligen crossfire Steckplätzen. Da kann man nicht viel machen


----------



## Schmenki (29. April 2014)

Hatte ich auch das Problem...
Der Kühler vom Rainjintek sieht viel versprechend aus wenn man keine andere Lösung hat.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Vrm1 ist glaube der einzelne neben den ehemaligen crossfire Steckplätzen. Da kann man nicht viel machen


VRM1 ist die lange Reihe in der Nähe der Stromanschlüsse.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Vrm1 ist glaube der einzelne neben den ehemaligen crossfire Steckplätzen. Da kann man nicht viel machen



oder



Schmenki schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> VRM1 ist die lange Reihe in der Nähe der Stromanschlüsse.



??? Würde mich auch stark interessieren.


----------



## Schmenki (29. April 2014)

Guckst du hier 
http://cdn.overclock.net/e/eb/500x1000px-LL-ebb34941_AMD-Radeon-R9-290-4GB-GDDR5-PCB_15750sss.jpeg


----------



## basic123 (29. April 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ja dann.
> 
> Übertaktet sieht das ganze wieder nicht so geil aus...
> 
> ...


 
Die Spannungswandler sind bis 150°C freigegeben. 90°C bis 100°C sind absolut im grünen Bereich. Mach dir deswegen keine Sorgen.


----------



## Fiftdey (29. April 2014)

Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Vapor-X OC angekündigt: Kühldesign gegenüber Tri-X weiter verbessert

Wie lange wird es dauern bis die Grafikkarten bei den Verkäufern eintrudeln???

Bzw wann kann ich mit denen rechnen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. April 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Guckst du hier
> http://cdn.overclock.net/e/eb/500x1000px-LL-ebb34941_AMD-Radeon-R9-290-4GB-GDDR5-PCB_15750sss.jpeg


 
Ah alles klar. Dachte eher der kleine Popel ist der Übeltäter


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> stell deine CPU mal auf Stock... auch wenn es Stabil erscheint. OC bewirkt IMMER eine Instabilität.


 
Habe auf Stock 3400MHz gestellt (CPU). iGPU im Bios deaktiviert. Beide Moni an der R9.

Test läuft


----------



## Chinaquads (29. April 2014)

So Mädels  Habe bei Hitmeister eine Retour - R290 Tri X OC für 315 € ergattert,das Teil rennt wie Sau,hat kein Spulenfiepen und ne ASIC von 80 

So weit so gut, 2 Dinge hab ich jedoch

- Es wird kein Lüftertachometer ( U/min 9im Afterburner angezeigt
- im Idle ist die Karte unnötig laut, man kann zwar mit der Trixx Software den Lüfter auf 10% runterregeln, ändern tut sich an der Lautstärke jedoch nichts.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Karte und Tipps für mich?

Danke


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Habe auf Stock 3400MHz gestellt (CPU). iGPU im Bios deaktiviert. Beide Moni an der R9.
> 
> Test läuft


 
Bin ich mal gespannt  


Wegen dem VRM1 - schaut das ihr nen starken kühlen Luftstrom auf die Backplate bekommt, am besten Zielgerichtet auf der Gegenüberliegenden Position der VRMs - die Temp wird besser.
bei meiner Lightning habe ich oberhalb bzw. auf die Backplate seitlich einen 120mm Lüfter reinblasend am Gehäuse montiert. Die Temps wurden trotz WaKü nochmal 5°c besser.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (29. April 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> So Mädels  Habe bei Hitmeister eine Retour - R290 Tri X OC für 315 € ergattert,das Teil rennt wie Sau,hat kein Spulenfiepen und ne ASIC von 80   So weit so gut, 2 Dinge hab ich jedoch  - Es wird kein Lüftertachometer ( U/min 9im Afterburner angezeigt - im Idle ist die Karte unnötig laut, man kann zwar mit der Trixx Software den Lüfter auf 10% runterregeln, ändern tut sich an der Lautstärke jedoch nichts.  Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Karte und Tipps für mich?  Danke



Glückwunsch, da hast du alles richtig gemacht 

Also ich hab ne Lightning und kann die RPM auch nicht sehen. Versuch vllt mal n BIOS update mit der Karte


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Bin ich mal gespannt
> 
> 
> Wegen dem VRM1 - schaut das ihr nen starken kühlen Luftstrom auf die Backplate bekommt, am besten Zielgerichtet auf der Gegenüberliegenden Position der VRMs - die Temp wird besser.
> bei meiner Lightning habe ich oberhalb bzw. auf die Backplate seitlich einen 120mm Lüfter reinblasend am Gehäuse montiert. Die Temps wurden trotz WaKü nochmal 5°c besser.


 
Alsooo...

von den FPS her fühlt es sich stabiler an. Allerdings ist mir das Spiel schon zwei mal abgestürzt. Kann das an den -50mV auf der VDDC liegen? Probieren werde ich das als nächstes.
Trotz des Takt von "nur" noch 3,4GHz rennt das Spiel mit den von mir gelockten 120FPS 

Temps, vor allem auch der vRM sind im absolut grünen Bereich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber die Lastschwankungen sind immernoch vorhanden, wobei sie bis jetzt noch nicht als störend von mir empfunden wurden.

to continue

EDIT: Hätte vor dem Screenshoot die Temps mal auf max stellen sollen. daher Nachtrag: GPU 66°C; VRM1 69°C; VRM2 61°C


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. April 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> So Mädels  Habe bei Hitmeister eine Retour - R290 Tri X OC für 315 € ergattert,das Teil rennt wie Sau,hat kein Spulenfiepen und ne ASIC von 80
> 
> So weit so gut, 2 Dinge hab ich jedoch
> 
> ...


 
Ich sehe auch keine RPM mehr.

Die Lüfter der TriX gehen nicht unter 20%, da sie sonst nicht mehr andrehen  würden. Das war auch einer der Kritikpunkte der TriX.

Und viel Spaß mit dem Kärtchen


----------



## drstoecker (29. April 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> So Leute, die habe ich jetzt bestellt, wenn ich die wirklich bekomme, ja dann Nice, bei dem Preis, da kann ich meine alte verschachern, sollte eine 280er kommen was ich nicht glaube kann ich die ja reklamieren, da ich eine 290er bestellt habe.
> 
> Edit: ach jetzt steht eine 280er da, na da werde ich sehen wie sich da Mindfactory raus winselt, gleich mal anschreiben du guten Leute



also ein wenig gesunder Menschenverstand und du kannst dir die antwort selber geben.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. April 2014)

Also muss ich mit dem Lärmpegel leben? Gibt es Infos, ob Sapphire die Lüftersteuerung der Vapor auch auf die Tri-X portieren will?


----------



## Monsjo (29. April 2014)

Wie soll das gehen? Du meinst doch die Idle-Funktion, oder?


----------



## JonnyFaust (29. April 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Also muss ich mit dem Lärmpegel leben? Gibt es Infos, ob Sapphire die Lüftersteuerung der Vapor auch auf die Tri-X portieren will?



Welcher Lärmpegel?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (29. April 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Vapor-X OC angekündigt: Kühldesign gegenüber Tri-X weiter verbessert  Wie lange wird es dauern bis die Grafikkarten bei den Verkäufern eintrudeln???  Bzw wann kann ich mit denen rechnen



Pahhh fettes Ding  

Denke mal mitte/Ende Mai wenn die grad an die Zwischenhändler ausgeliefert wird. Wird ja in der Ausgabe 07/14 getestet  

Jetzt hab ich grad ne neue Lightning geordert  Naja, wenn die wieder fritte sein sollte wird's die 290X Vapor X OC  oder ne 780TI...


----------



## Fiftdey (29. April 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Pahhh fettes Ding
> 
> Denke mal mitte/Ende Mai wenn die grad an die Zwischenhändler ausgeliefert wird. Wird ja in der Ausgabe 07/14 getestet
> 
> ...


 
Dann warte ich wohl mit meiner Bestellung..


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Alsooo...
> 
> von den FPS her fühlt es sich stabiler an. Allerdings ist mir das Spiel schon zwei mal abgestürzt. Kann das an den -50mV auf der VDDC liegen? Probieren werde ich das als nächstes.
> Trotz des Takt von "nur" noch 3,4GHz rennt das Spiel mit den von mir gelockten 120FPS
> ...


 
Gerade BF4 Golmundbahn FPS zwischen 57-115 = unspielbar. Stelle noch mal auf DirectX 11 mit dem 14.4 und starte neu.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. April 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Welcher Lärmpegel?


 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber ich höre meine R9 290 Tri X OC aus dem Fractal R4 raus.


----------



## Monsjo (29. April 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber ich höre meine R9 290 Tri X OC aus dem Fractal R4 raus.



Du kannst die Lüfter drosseln. 
Aber wenn du es unhörbar haben willst, warum dann eine 290? Bzw warum keine 290 mit Nachrüstkühler oder Wakü?


----------



## Chinaquads (29. April 2014)

Ich hatte vorher eine Gigabyte GTX 770 die war im idle schön leise, unter Last zu laut. Die 290 hab ich für 315 Euro gekauft,war halt beb Schnäppchen. Wie kann ich denn die Lüfter drosseln? Unter Last kann die Karte ja ruhig aufdrehen bloss beim surfen hab ich es gerne leise


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Du kannst die Lüfter drosseln.


 
Aber nicht unter 20% bei der TriX  Und ja da hört man sie noch. Aber wirklich störend empfand ich es nicht.


----------



## Monsjo (29. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber nicht unter 20% bei der TriX  Und ja da hört man sie noch. Aber wirklich störend empfand ich es nicht.



Ich dachte er meinte unter Last.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich dachte er meinte unter Last.


 
Achso  Ja unter LAst bekommt man sie sehr silent.


----------



## X6Sixcore (29. April 2014)

Die normale TriX (also nicht die VaporX) hat doch die Referenzplatine, wenn ich nicht gänzlich falsch liege.

Wenn ja: Morpheus drauf und gut...


----------



## Chinaquads (29. April 2014)

Gibt es denn eine 290 ,wo die Lüfter unter 20% laufen? Von MSI oder so? Dann Flash ich einfach ein anderes BIOS drauf. Bzw. BIOS,einen BIOS Editor gibt es noch nicht,oder?


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Alsooo...
> 
> von den FPS her fühlt es sich stabiler an. Allerdings ist mir das Spiel schon zwei mal abgestürzt. Kann das an den -50mV auf der VDDC liegen? Probieren werde ich das als nächstes.
> Trotz des Takt von "nur" noch 3,4GHz rennt das Spiel mit den von mir gelockten 120FPS
> ...


 

Bei undervolten wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Generell das Undervolten. Die neuen Karten haben Peak spitzen, für ein paar Millisekunden. Wenn die zusätzlichen Spannungen die du verringert hast fehlen, kann es zu solchen Problemen kommen, wie du sie hast. Stelle alles auf stock. Testen... der Arbeitsspeicher ist auch sehr gern das Problem bei solchen Sachen. 

Ich habe jetzt ingesamt 8 verschiedene 290x im Rechner gehabt. Jede von diesen Reagierte völlig anders in meinem System, aber war immer gut zu beseitigen. Die Sapphire 290x mochte z.B. meinen übertakteten FX nicht... musste ich auf 4,4Ghz runter hauen... die Lightning mochte den OC von 4,6Ghz und 2,6Ghz NB hingegen... 

Die Lightning bekomme ich auch mächtig undervoltet bei Stock settings. Problem: Tearing genau in der Mitte bei Star Citizen wenn ich im Cockpit sitze und hin und her schaue und das bei konstanten 60fps...

Und wegen deinen FPS trotz stock CPU: Was meinste was bei Star Citizen abgeht... ich hab mit dem Popel FX gerademal 44% Auslastung 99% GPU mit Mantle brauch ich gar kein OC ... ähnlich bei BF4 da habe ich meinen auf 3Ghz sprich: 90W  falle nirgendwo unter 60fps und das trotz 21:9 FHD


----------



## Monsjo (29. April 2014)

Bei der VaporX dreht nur ein Lüfter, wenn die Karte kühl ist. Sonst ist die PXS+ sehr gut.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Gerade BF4 Golmundbahn FPS zwischen 57-115 = unspielbar. Stelle noch mal auf DirectX 11 mit dem 14.4 und starte neu.


 
DirectX ist auch nicht das Problem. Taktraten sind dann mit 3400MHz CPu unter 100 aber die Schwankungen sind wie eh und je ( Habe jetzt noch mal auf 4300MHz geOCed


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. April 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine 290 ,wo die Lüfter unter 20% laufen? Von MSI oder so? Dann Flash ich einfach ein anderes BIOS drauf. Bzw. BIOS,einen BIOS Editor gibt es noch nicht,oder?


 
Bei der PCS+ kannst du ihn auch abdrehen 

BIOS-Flash nützt da nix soweit ich im Bilde bin, da die BAuart der Lüfter keine Drehzahlen unter 20% zulassen. Sie drehen sonst nicht mehr an..


----------



## Chinaquads (29. April 2014)

Ich probier mal mit dem BIOS,vielleicht klappt das ja.


----------



## Monsjo (29. April 2014)

Das liegt an den Lüftern selbst, ein anderes BIOS hilft da nicht.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. April 2014)

Oder zumindest, das die Lüfter aus sind und erst bei 45 Grad oder so anspringen... Mist


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. April 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich probier mal mit dem BIOS,vielleicht klappt das ja.


 
Pass auf welches BIOS du nimmst, falls du eins der PCS+ nimmst. Es gab eine Serie, die ein spezielles BIOS drauf haben. Und auch ein PowerColor-Mitarbeiter hat darum gebetten, es nicht zu teilen aber es scheint wohl doch jemand gemacht zu haben.

Nur mal so am Rande


----------



## Monsjo (29. April 2014)

Ist an dem BIOS was besonderes?


----------



## Chinaquads (29. April 2014)

Hmm, ist fraglich, ob das Bios der PCS+ für das Referenzdesign überhaupt gemacht ist... Ich glaub ich besorg mir einfach ein paar gute Kopfhörer  So dicke hab ich es auch nicht...


----------



## Monsjo (29. April 2014)

Du hast das Refdesign? Dann würde ich einen Morpheus draufbauen. 
Achja, gute Kopfhörer sind nicht unbedingt geschlossen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ist an dem BIOS was besonderes?


 
Ja so wie ich es verstanden habe. Es wurde wie gesagt nur für eine bestimme Baureihe (oder wie das heißt) geffertig und man bekommt es nur, wenn man seine Seriennummer einschickt. Betrifft nur "ein paar" Karten.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Du hast das Refdesign? Dann würde ich einen Morpheus draufbauen.
> Achja, gute Kopfhörer sind nicht unbedingt geschlossen.


 
Beim Morpheus muss ich doch auch Ramkühler etc aufbringen, oder ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. April 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Beim Morpheus muss ich doch auch Ramkühler etc aufbringen, oder ?


 
Ja ist zu empfehlen


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich habe genau das entgegengesetzte Problem. Nach einer Weile (ca. 0,5-1,0h) habe ich extrem starke Auslastungsschwankungen der GPU.
> 
> Feststellung:
> - Schwankungen treten erst nach einiger Zeit auf
> ...


 
Hat alles nix gebracht (
- an den Temp liegt es nicht
- an Mantle liegt es nicht
- nicht am OC der CPU
- nicht an der iGPU

Meine letzten Ideen sind noch
- System neu machen, das kommt nächste Woche dran (da ich am WE zur LAN bin)
- Standard Bios verwenden


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. April 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ja dann.
> 
> Übertaktet sieht das ganze wieder nicht so geil aus...
> 
> ...



Vaporx hat diese Probleme nicht


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

@GrenzGaengAir
Ich hab da einige Diagnose-Geräte hier ( noch von damals, wo ich bei Asus gearbeitet habe ) .... mit denen kommt man auf so fast jedes Problem innerhalb des Systems auf die schliche. Wo wohnste denn, wenns umme Ecke ist würd ich glatt vorbei kommen.

Wie alt ist denn dein OS derzeit wie viele Karten bzw. welche hattest du schon mit diesem im Betrieb gehabt?

@hammelgammler,

kühl die Backplate mit auch wenns nur zum Testen ist. Die meiste Abwärme kommt von dort.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. April 2014)

So hab jetzt diverse Bioseseses getestet, lediglich das Gigabyte Bios hat gefunzt, bei den anderen ( auch von Powercolor ) gab es Bluescreens... Bleibt wohl nur der Weg über Morpheus, auch wenn ich nicht der Fan von solchen Lösungen bin,allein wegen dem Design gefällt mir die Tri X gut.


----------



## Gummert (29. April 2014)

Was gibt dir der BSOD als Fehler aus? atimdag oder atimpag.sys? - oder auch KERNEL_Security_Check ?


----------



## Cyrus10000 (29. April 2014)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. April 2014)

Meine Tri X können auch auf 0% und machen das auch.


----------



## xxwollexx (29. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Meine Tri X können auch auf 0% und machen das auch.


 
Mit welchem Mod das denn? Rein über die Lüftersteuerung dürfte das doch nicht möglich sein oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. April 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine 290 ,wo die Lüfter unter 20% laufen? Von MSI oder so? Dann Flash ich einfach ein anderes BIOS drauf. Bzw. BIOS,einen BIOS Editor gibt es noch nicht,oder?



Nein unter 20% drehen die luffis nicht mehr an.....


----------



## moonrail (30. April 2014)

Info für alle Interessierten: Habe eine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ seit Februar mit Hynix-Speicher in Betrieb und keine Black-/Bluescreens oder sonstige hier genannte Fehler unter Catalyst 13.12. Mit dem 14er-Beta-Treiber hatte ich auch Blackscreens. Neuen Stable noch nicht getestet.

Laut einigen Forenbeiträgen ist die PCS+ auch die AMD Referenzplatine, stimmt das?
Ich frage weil ich plane einen Morpheus drauf zu schnallen, da die Karte mir zu laut ist, selbst mit angepasster Lüfterkurve.


----------



## Chinaquads (30. April 2014)

wenn bei dir auf der Platine am PCI-E Stecker nen AMD Logo drauf ist, hast du eine Referenzplatine


----------



## Cyrus10000 (30. April 2014)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## Chinaquads (30. April 2014)

Der Lüfter dreht wirklich runter? Ich mein bei mir kann ich den Lüfter auch runterstellen der macht aber nix. Schick mal bitte dein bios ( mit GPU z ) und stells hier rein


----------



## Cyrus10000 (30. April 2014)

Auch hier stand Mist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

moonrail schrieb:


> Info für alle Interessierten: Habe eine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ seit Februar mit Hynix-Speicher in Betrieb und keine Black-/Bluescreens oder sonstige hier genannte Fehler unter Catalyst 13.12. Mit dem 14er-Beta-Treiber hatte ich auch Blackscreens. Neuen Stable noch nicht getestet.
> 
> Laut einigen Forenbeiträgen ist die PCS+ auch die AMD Referenzplatine, stimmt das?
> Ich frage weil ich plane einen Morpheus drauf zu schnallen, da die Karte mir zu laut ist, selbst mit angepasster Lüfterkurve.


 
Custom-PCB hat die PCS+

Trotzdem passt der Morpheus.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. April 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> @GrenzGaengAir
> Ich hab da einige Diagnose-Geräte hier ( noch von damals, wo ich bei Asus gearbeitet habe ) .... mit denen kommt man auf so fast jedes Problem innerhalb des Systems auf die schliche. Wo wohnste denn, wenns umme Ecke ist würd ich glatt vorbei kommen.
> 
> Wie alt ist denn dein OS derzeit wie viele Karten bzw. welche hattest du schon mit diesem im Betrieb gehabt?
> ...



@Gummert:
Vielen vielen Dank, für Dein Engagement und Deine guten Tips. Ich bin erst einmal von heute Abend zur LAN (Clantreffen ).  Ich wohne in Leipzig. 
Das System Windows 8.1 x64 Enterprise ist so alt wie Win 8.1 selbst 

Auf dem System liefen nur AMD Karten.
Powercolor 7970 PCS+ Vortex II
ASUS R9 270X DIRECTCU II TOP
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 
Powercolor R9 290 PCS+

Wirklich zum Testen und Basteln komm ich erst wieder ab Montag  mit Infos und Pics kann ich Dich aber gern auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Leipzig.


 
Sachsen ftw  

BTT:

Empfinde nur ich das, oder ist mit dem 14.4er die Bildqualität gesunken?


----------



## XPrototypeX (30. April 2014)

Ich hab mir gestern bei Mindfactory die R9 290 Vapor X Tri X für 272€ bestellt. Halt der Shopfehler. Beahlt hab ich mit PayPal. Ich hab kein Hinweis auf eine Änderung meiner Bestellung bekommen. Auf Nachfrage hieß es ich soll die Bestellung verweigern. Jedoch steht in meiner Bestellbestätigung klar einen R9 290. Ich habe doch jetzt eigentlich ein Recht auf diese oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern bei Mindfactory die R9 290 Vapor X Tri X für 272€ bestellt. Halt der Shopfehler. Beahlt hab ich mit PayPal. Ich hab kein Hinweis auf eine Änderung meiner Bestellung bekommen. Auf Nachfrage hieß es ich soll die Bestellung verweigern. Jedoch steht in meiner Bestellbestätigung klar einen R9 290. Ich habe doch jetzt eigentlich ein Recht auf diese oder?


 
Nö. Erst mit Versand tritt der Kaufvertrag in Kraft und der Händler kann immer noch stonieren wegen Irrtum (oder wie das heißt)


----------



## XPrototypeX (30. April 2014)

Naja versendet wird das Ding auf jeden Fall. Sie konnten das aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr stornieren.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. April 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern bei Mindfactory die R9 290 Vapor X Tri X für 272€ bestellt. Halt der Shopfehler. Beahlt hab ich mit PayPal. Ich hab kein Hinweis auf eine Änderung meiner Bestellung bekommen. Auf Nachfrage hieß es ich soll die Bestellung verweigern. Jedoch steht in meiner Bestellbestätigung klar einen R9 290. Ich habe doch jetzt eigentlich ein Recht auf diese oder?


 
Zitat aus den AGB von MF

§   2 Vertragsschluss
(1) Die Präsentation der Waren auf der Webseite des Verkäufers stellt kein Angebot im Rechtssinne dar, sondern lediglich eine Aufforderung an den Kunden, ein Angebot im Rechtssinne abzugeben.


----------



## Wolke (30. April 2014)

dann sollen sie dir aber bitte das porto überweisen, ist ja schließlich deren versäumnis oder nicht? das wichtigste ist aber immer in solchen fällen: freundlich bleiben


----------



## moonrail (30. April 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> wenn bei dir auf der Platine am PCI-E Stecker nen AMD Logo drauf ist, hast du eine Referenzplatine


 


Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Custom-PCB hat die PCS+
> 
> Trotzdem passt der Morpheus.


 
Danke euch beiden. 

Sind bei dem PCB der PCS+ also die Lochabstände, Anordnung usw. gleich und nur Bauteile (z.B. Spawas) geändert worden?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

moonrail schrieb:


> Sind bei dem PCB der PCS+ also die Lochabstände, Anordnung usw. gleich und nur Bauteile (z.B. Spawas) geändert worden?


Ja nur die Phasen wurden geändert.


----------



## moonrail (30. April 2014)

Gut. Berichte dann nachm Umbau.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

moonrail schrieb:


> Gut. Berichte dann nachm Umbau.


 
Nun gespannt. Welche Lüfter nimmst du für den Morpheus?


----------



## moonrail (30. April 2014)

Die eLoops mit 1900 U/min max.
Natürlich werde ich nicht wirklich die volle Drehzahl brauchen, aber so habe ich immer einen Puffer nach oben.
Angenommen die Anlaufspannung beträgt 4V, dann wäre die Lüfterkurve auf 33% einzustellen und ich hätte ca. 630 U/min.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

moonrail schrieb:


> Die eLoops mit 1900 U/min max.
> Natürlich werde ich nicht wirklich die volle Drehzahl brauchen, aber so habe ich immer einen Puffer nach oben.
> Angenommen die Anlaufspannung beträgt 4V, dann wäre die Lüfterkurve auf 33% einzustellen und ich hätte ca. 630 U/min.


 
Push oder pull?

Weil die eloops für pull nicht geeignet sind. Habe selber im ganzen PC nur eloop b12-2. Und wenn die pullen erzeugen die unangenehme Geräusche

Aber so gute Wahl 

Und mit dem Puffer hast du noch OC Potenzial


----------



## murkskopf (30. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Zitat aus den AGB von MF
> 
> §   2 Vertragsschluss
> (1) Die Präsentation der Waren auf der Webseite des Verkäufers stellt kein Angebot im Rechtssinne dar, sondern lediglich eine Aufforderung an den Kunden, ein Angebot im Rechtssinne abzugeben.


 
Muss man eigentlich nicht in die AGB schreiben, ist immer so. Genauso könnte im Supermarkt ein falsches Preisschild an einem Regal kleben, die Ware im Regal wird dadurch nicht günstiger oder anders. Der Kaufvertrag kommt erst bei Übergabe der Ware zustande.


----------



## moonrail (30. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Push oder pull?
> 
> Weil die eloops für pull nicht geeignet sind. Habe selber im ganzen PC nur eloop b12-2. Und wenn die pullen erzeugen die unangenehme Geräusche
> 
> ...


 
Jupp, hab hier auch einen B12-2 und der hat dasselbe Problem mitm ansaugen. Daher werden die Lüfter (und auch für die VRMs und Spawas besser, denke ich) auf die Karte blasen.

OC habe ich bisher weg gelassen, weil mir die Karte eben schon zu laut war, undervolten lief gar nicht, konnte nur die +50mV auf +13mV runterschrauben. ASIC 84
Mal gucken. Der Morpheus kommt lt. Caseking ja auch erst am 8.5. raus. Bestellt ist er aber.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

moonrail schrieb:


> Jupp, hab hier auch einen B12-2 und der hat dasselbe Problem mitm ansaugen. Daher werden die Lüfter (und auch für die VRMs und Spawas besser, denke ich) auf die Karte blasen.
> 
> OC habe ich bisher weg gelassen, weil mir die Karte eben schon zu laut war, undervolten lief gar nicht, konnte nur die +50mV auf +13mV runterschrauben. ASIC 84
> Mal gucken. Der Morpheus kommt lt. Caseking ja auch erst am 5.8. raus. Bestellt ist er aber.


 
Ja wollte auch schon 

Zumal die billigste 290 bei Geizhals im Laden bei mir um die Ecke lieferbar ist 

Aber erstmal muss meine pcs+ zurück. 

Ach ich weiß auch nicht. 

Oder vlt nehm ich auch ne andere custom


----------



## moonrail (30. April 2014)

Hast du immer noch keine funktionierende? Au man, da würd ichn Rappel bekommen, so lange mit Problemen.
Das Video wurde schon ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet, aber trotzdem: Raijintek Morpheus - der Kaltmacher für High-End Grafikkarten - YouTube
Da lohnt sich ein Custom-Design echt nicht mehr wirklich. Referenz + Morpheus (+ Lüfter die man evtl. schon besitzt) ist in etwa derselbe Preis wie die Custom-Designs (Rede hier von Vapor-X/Tri-X).


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. April 2014)

@Pseudoephedrin:

Hast Du bei Deiner PCS+ beide Bios schon mal ausprobiert? Wo liegt Seiner Meinung nach der Unterschied und welches nutzt Du?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

moonrail schrieb:


> Hast du immer noch keine funktionierende? Au man, da würd ichn Rappel bekommen, so lange mit Problemen.
> Das Video wurde schon ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet, aber trotzdem: Raijintek Morpheus - der Kaltmacher für High-End Grafikkarten - YouTube
> Da lohnt sich ein Custom-Design echt nicht mehr wirklich. Referenz + Morpheus (+ Lüfter die man evtl. schon besitzt) ist in etwa derselbe Preis wie die Custom-Designs (Rede hier von Vapor-X/Tri-X).


 
Neh immer noch nicht. Habe aber auch keine Lust mehr zu reklamieren...

Seit Ende Januar geht das 

Edit: beide BIOS sind gleich. Habe die Karte auf der 1 laufen.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Neh immer noch nicht. Habe aber auch keine Lust mehr zu reklamieren...
> 
> Seit Ende Januar geht das
> 
> Edit: beide BIOS sind gleich. Habe die Karte auf der 1 laufen.


 
Sicher :-O Also ich dachte, das zweite unterstützt die Reduzierung des Bus Interface von PCI-E 3.0x16 auf PCI-E x1 1.1 (siehe Pic)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich noch testen möchte, ob evtl. dieser Stromsparmechanismus für meine GPU-Auslastungsschwankungen verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

Achso. Ich schau heute/morgen mal. Je nach dem, ob ichs heute an den PC schaffe.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Achso. Ich schau heute/morgen mal. Je nach dem, ob ichs heute an den PC schaffe.


 
Was ich nur nicht verstehe, ist warum gibt es zwei Bios für die PCS+ obwohl man auf techpowerup nur eines findet ???


----------



## xxwollexx (30. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja wollte auch schon
> 
> Zumal die billigste 290 bei Geizhals im Laden bei mir um die Ecke lieferbar ist
> 
> ...



Lohnt sich das Ref Design überhaupt? Finde nach Geizhals nur Ref Design für 344€. Eine Tri-X Version kostet 349€. Den Lüfter kann man allerdings noch für Leute mit Ref-Design verkaufen.


----------



## hammelgammler (30. April 2014)

Also ich habe mir jetzt auch den Morpheus bestellt. 
Irgendwie bekomm ich die VRM1 Reihe nicht anständig gekühlt mit dem Accelero Hybrid. 

Werde den Accelero Hybrid wahrscheinlich verkaufen. 

Ich denke, das die Temps mit zwei Noctua F12 auf dem Morpheus besser sein bei den VRM1, was aber wahrscheinlich nur an dem guten VRM1 Kühler liegen wird beim Morpheus. 

Hab hier zwei Gehäuse rum stehen, was denkt ihr, welches besser sein wird von den Temps? 
Würden vier Silent Wings USC 140 als Gehäuselüfter verbaut werden, sowie ein Noctua D14 und eben der Morpheus mit zwei Noctua F12. 

Gehäuse wären das Corsair Carbide Air 540 und das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2. Mir persönlich gefällt das R2 lieber von der Form sowie auch das aussehen. 
Festplattenkäfig im R2 wird schräg montiert, und auch nur der mit drei Einschüben, sodass es relativ frei sein sollte vom Airflow.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir jetzt auch den Morpheus bestellt.
> Irgendwie bekomm ich die VRM1 Reihe nicht anständig gekühlt mit dem Accelero Hybrid.
> 
> Werde den Accelero Hybrid wahrscheinlich verkaufen.
> ...


 Das 540 hat einen besseren airflow.

Hat das r2 zwei Lüfter vorn drin? Mach am besten die Festplattenkäffige raus


----------



## Deathy93 (30. April 2014)

Hab heute meine Austausch PCS+ bekommen.

Asic liegt bei 82,6%.

Leider fiept die Karte auch. Zwar nicht im Idle und nicht so stark wie die erste PCS+, aber doch deutlich hörbar. (ab 30 fps)

Und nein, am PC liegt es nicht! Ich habe die Karte auch mal kurz im 2 Rechner eingebaut und da fiept sie auch.

Der Müll geht morgen zurück und um PowerColor mache ich zukünftig einen Bogen.

>>> Vapor-X, ich komme


----------



## hammelgammler (30. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das 540 hat einen besseren airflow.
> 
> Hat das r2 zwei Lüfter vorn drin? Mach am besten die Festplattenkäffige raus



Ja zwei Lüfter vorne, sowie einen im Heck und einen oben. 

Ich frage mich nur, ob der im Air 540 soo viel besser ist? 
Sind immerhin 40€ mehr für das Air 540. Zudem gefällt mir das R2 optisch gesehen viel besser. 

Hab in einem Test gelesen, dass das R2 gar nicht so wirklich viel schlechter sein soll, im Vergleich zum Air 540, dafür aber wesentlich leiser. 
Wenn beide Gehäuse aber mit der gleichen Anzahl und gleichen Lüftern bestückt sind, dann wüsste ich gerne, wie groß der Unterschied ist? 

Und 40€ Unterschied für 2-3°C Unterschied? Das R2 ist ja schließlich auch schon eines der besten Airflow Gehäuse, neben dem Air 540. Ist ja kein R4, wo alles gedämmt ist...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Sicher :-O Also ich dachte, das zweite unterstützt die Reduzierung des Bus Interface von PCI-E 3.0x16 auf PCI-E x1 1.1 (siehe Pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine ist auf dem 1. BIOS eingestellt. Ist also anscheinend kein Unterschied...


----------



## Chinaquads (30. April 2014)

Haltet mich für verrückt, ich habe gerade meine beiden Fractal R4 140mm Lüfter auf die R290 Tri X geschnallt 

Vorher das ganze natürlich demontiert ^^

Also:

Bei 12 V Lüfter habe ich in Crysis 3 bei 100% Gpu Auslastung maximal 77 Grad, die VRam liegen bei ~ 75 Grad °C 

Unter 5 V ist die Karte nicht zu hören 

Werde mir wohl einfach einen PWM Adapter besorgen und die Karte so laufen lassen 

Bilder im Anhang


----------



## Monsjo (30. April 2014)

Kommt natürlich nicht an echte Nachrüstkühler ran, aber schöne Bastelei.


----------



## Chinaquads (30. April 2014)

Jo auf jedenfall, ich bau den jedoch wieder zurück, da ich mir selbst nicht traue 

Wird dann wohl auf einen Morpheus hinauslaufen


----------



## Deathy93 (30. April 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Austausch PCS+ bekommen.
> 
> Asic liegt bei 82,6%.
> 
> ...




Übrigens die Karte fiept doch im Idle 

Die schafft 1230/1550Mhz bei +100mV


----------



## Shooot3r (30. April 2014)

Wieso ist der mirpheus nur bei caseking gelistet?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wieso ist der mirpheus nur bei caseking gelistet?


 
Ich denke mal Caseking übernimmt den Vertrieb hier(?)


----------



## Chinaquads (30. April 2014)

Schade das der Kühler erst ab dem 08.05. lieferbar ist, aber anscheinend lohnt sich das warten, wie div. Tests bestätigen.

Die GPU soll ja nur noch Temperaturen um die 60 °C erreichen, die VRMs sollen schön kühl bleiben und die Leistungsaufnahme soll um einiges gesenkt werden...


----------



## BertB (30. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Caseking übernimmt den Vertrieb hier(?)


hab die tage gelesen, raijintek sei ne deutsche firma

RAIJINTEK
hier steht jedenfalls ne liste von händlern, die die anscheinend hätten (also raijintek generell)
die anderen bekommen bestimmt auch noch

man beachte ebenfalls die kopfzeile: gehäuse, netzteile,
wenn man draufklickt steht da: coming soon

die scheinen noch viel vor zu haben, gut so 
weitere player gerne gesehen, und die cpu lüfter waren kein schlechter start


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> hab die tage gelesen, raijintek sei ne deutsche firma


 
Ja auch wenn das so sei... trotzdem habe ich mal von einem onlineshop gelesen, dass meist nur einer den vertrieb übernimmt und die anderen dann beliefert


----------



## BertB (30. April 2014)

kann gut sein, caseking ist auch glaub echt groß
ärgert mich, dass ich nie in den laden geschaut hab, als ich noch in berlin gewohnt hab, (bis mitte 2011)
aber da hab ich die noch nicht gekannt


----------



## Monsjo (30. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja auch wenn das so sei... trotzdem habe ich mal von einem onlineshop gelesen, dass meist nur einer den vertrieb übernimmt und die anderen dann beliefert



Caseking hatte die vorherigen Produkte von Rajintek auch eine Weile exklusiv.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Caseking hatte die vorherigen Produkte von Rajintek auch eine Weile exklusiv.


 
Ja und andere shops beziehen das Produkt bei caseking hatte ich so gelesen. Aber ich weiß leider nicht mehr wo


----------



## Gummert (30. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> hab die tage gelesen, raijintek sei ne deutsche firma


 

Nicht ganz die haben ne Cop mit Deutschland. Die Designen und verwenden die Maschinen aus Deutschland. 
Tut Russland z.B. die verwenden Deutsche Maschinen die es in ihrem Land nicht gibt, und wenn nicht zu bezahlen sind.
Speziell was CNC-Maschinen betrifft. Oder Präzisionsinstrumente. Wird alles hier verwendet.

Bewirkt halt gleichbleibende hohe Qualität bei kaum Ausfall - kostet aber mehr. Muss man eben Abwegen, viel Ausfall und Entsorgung bei mittelmäßiger Qualität bei weniger Kosten oder eben so... 

Hab z.B. diverse kleine Geräte hier stehen, die von Russen Designed, entworfen und entwickelt wurden, aber in Deutschland mit deutschen Präzisionsmaschinen hergestellt. Die Geräte sind Typisch Russisch robust und durchdacht und haben eine 1a Qualität. Herrlich einfach. Besitzt man ein Leben lang.


----------



## Ceon026 (30. April 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich habe genau das entgegengesetzte Problem. Nach einer Weile (ca. 0,5-1,0h) habe ich extrem starke Auslastungsschwankungen der GPU.
> 
> Feststellung:
> - Schwankungen treten erst nach einiger Zeit auf
> ...


 
Hatte genau das selbe Problem in BF4, hinzu kammen noch Bluescreens.Benchmarks liefen ohne Probleme. Aber diese Probleme traten nur bei den Beta Treiber auf. Mit den 14.4 Treiber läuft bis lang alles sauber. 
Bei mir hat eine komplette Treiber deinstallation und eine System formation geholfen und bloss die Beta Treiber nicht mehr drauf machen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. April 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> *Beta* Treiber


 
Begründet sich im Namen weshalb die nicht immer reibungslos laufen..


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Mai 2014)

Sapphire R9 290 Vapor X Karte soll auffällig auch zum Fiepen neigen!
Bei Alternate auch bestätigt, ud in anderen Foren!
Da bin ich lieber geheilt davon


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sapphire R9 290 Vapor X Karte soll auffällig auch zum Fiepen neigen!
> Bei Alternate auch bestätigt, ud in anderen Foren!
> Da bin ich lieber geheilt davon



Wo steht das....die bauen bei der Vaporx doch extra gute spawas usw druppe damit kein spulenfiepen mehr vorkommt .


----------



## Gummert (1. Mai 2014)

Die nehmen die selben wie vorher auch. Nur das diese nun " besser " gekühlt ( durchs PCB durch - längere Lebensdauer ) werden... bessere haben bisher nur die Lightning und die Toxic ( wenn sie gekommen wäre ) was aber nicht heißt, dass sie schlechter sind. Die fiepen einfach, da die Ausrichtung dieser, nicht korrekt durchgeführt wurde. Stehen also nicht wie ne 1 sondern etwas schief... deswegen sind bei diversen selbst Umbauten ( Kühler ) die Probleme weg und viele denken dann, es läge an der besseren Kühlung. Es liegt aber daran, dass das aufbringen der kleinen Kühllamellen dazu geführt hat, dass diese wieder korrekt ausgerichtet worden sind.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Mai 2014)

Schau mal bei Alternate und HIER im Forum --- Da sind Berichte abgefasst.
Jene haben alle extremes Spulenfiepne, wohl auch zwecks der höher selektierten Spannung gegenüber der Vorherigen Tri-X
Das wäre ein ABSOLUTES NOGO für die ansonsten echt grandiose R9 290 Vapor X


----------



## rn3 (1. Mai 2014)

Hab mir meine Vapor x bei mindfactory vorhin im midnightshopping gekauft, hoffe da wird es keine Probleme mit geben


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Die nehmen die selben wie vorher auch. Nur das diese nun " besser " gekühlt ( durchs PCB durch - längere Lebensdauer ) werden... bessere haben bisher nur die Lightning und die Toxic ( wenn sie gekommen wäre ) was aber nicht heißt, dass sie schlechter sind. Die fiepen einfach, da die Ausrichtung dieser, nicht korrekt durchgeführt wurde. Stehen also nicht wie ne 1 sondern etwas schief... deswegen sind bei diversen selbst Umbauten ( Kühler ) die Probleme weg und viele denken dann, es läge an der besseren Kühlung. Es liegt aber daran, dass das aufbringen der kleinen Kühllamellen dazu geführt hat, dass diese wieder korrekt ausgerichtet worden sind.



Irgendwo habe ich gelesen das sie einen anderen Hersteller der spawas nehmen .....mmmhhh


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Alternate und HIER im Forum --- Da sind Berichte abgefasst.
> Jene haben alle extremes Spulenfiepne, wohl auch zwecks der höher selektierten Spannung gegenüber der Vorherigen Tri-X
> Das wäre ein ABSOLUTES NOGO für die ansonsten echt grandiose R9 290 Vapor X



Wo denn hier ?


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (1. Mai 2014)

Also meine R9 290 Vapor X kommt morgen  wir werden es ja dann sehen können.


----------



## murkskopf (1. Mai 2014)

Ich habe hier auch eine rumliegen. Muss nur noch den HDD-Käfig dafür rausbauen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. Mai 2014)

Würde ein FX 6300 eine r9 290x stark bremsen? Gespielt wird zunächst in FullHD, später in WQHD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Würde ein FX 6300 eine r9 290x stark bremsen? Gespielt wird zunächst in FullHD, später in WQHD


 
Ja würde. Was spielst du den?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Mai 2014)

In FullHD fast immer, in WQHD auf Hoch mit AA sollte es gehen, außer in Arma, Starcraft,...


----------



## Deathy93 (1. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sapphire R9 290 Vapor X Karte soll auffällig auch zum Fiepen neigen!
> Bei Alternate auch bestätigt, ud in anderen Foren!
> Da bin ich lieber geheilt davon


 
Ich hoffe nicht
Kann ich nicht langsam nicht mehr haben.

Von 6 Karten hatten 4 Spulenfiepen.

Ist ja schon traurig, dass man beim Kauf von Neuware jedes Mal Angst haben muss, dass die Karte fiept.
Vor allem bei Preisen von 350 Euro ++


----------



## Monsjo (1. Mai 2014)

Irgendwie seltsam, dass sich hier ständig welche übers Spulenpfiepen beschweren, man aber in den Beratungsthreads kaum was hört.


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Mai 2014)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand versucht auf eine 290 tri x oc ein anderes BIOS zu spielen? Bei mir kommt bei jedem anderen BIOS entweder ein bluescreen oder der Rechner startet immer neu. Ist das normal?


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand versucht auf eine 290 tri x oc ein anderes BIOS zu spielen? Bei mir kommt bei jedem anderen BIOS entweder ein bluescreen oder der Rechner startet immer neu. Ist das normal?



Hab ich bei meiner noch nicht versucht. Was sollte das bringen?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja würde. Was spielst du den?


 
Angefangen von RPG über FPS bis hin zu RTS. Mit anderen Worten: Jedes Genre ist vertreten. Wobei FPS in letzter Zeit eher weniger, könnte sich aber ändern.

Würde mein i5 3470 den 290x stark ausbremsen?


----------



## Monsjo (1. Mai 2014)

Dann würde der FX-6300 schon limitieren.


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Mai 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hab ich bei meiner noch nicht versucht. Was sollte das bringen?


 
Das man den ollen Lüfter im Idle ausschalten könnte zum Beispiel ( bei MSI soll es möglich sein, den Lüfter auf 0% zu stellen )


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Würde mein i5 3470 den 290x stark ausbremsen?


Der reicht.


Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das man den ollen Lüfter im Idle ausschalten könnte zum Beispiel ( bei MSI soll es möglich sein, den Lüfter auf 0% zu stellen )


Das geht immer noch nicht.... Die Lüfter können nicht unter 20% drehen, da sie sonst nich mehr andrehen. Zumindest ist das mein letzter Stand bei der TriX.


----------



## Monsjo (1. Mai 2014)

Das geht ganz leicht, man muss einfach das Lüfterkabel rausziehen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das geht ganz leicht, man muss einfach das Lüfterkabel rausziehen.


 
Ja nagut das wäre eine Idee


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Mai 2014)

Habe mir nun den xtreme iv bestellt. Mein ihr ob ich die backplate der gamibg weiternutzen kann? Wie sieht es mit dem kühler der spannungswandler aus? Die sind ja verschraubt . Mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Habe mir nun den xtreme iv bestellt. Mein ihr ob ich die backplate der gamibg weiternutzen kann? Wie sieht es mit dem kühler der spannungswandler aus? Die sind ja verschraubt . Mfg


 
Und wie kühlst du dan VRAM und Spannungswandler?


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Mai 2014)

Auf dem vramund dem wandlern vorne sind doch die bodenplatten drauf, die übernehme ich einfach


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

Achja die MIS hat ja ne Frontplate  Ja sofer nes passt.


----------



## Monsjo (1. Mai 2014)

Mal sehen ob die gut genug kühlen. Ich wäre da misstrauisch.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob die gut genug kühlen. Ich wäre da misstrauisch.


 
Naja das neue Rückseitige Kühlprinzip des Accelero ist auc hscheiße. Habe mir den Twin Turbo III für eine Karte (welche auf einmal kaputt ist ) gekauft und finde die Montage unnötig schwer bzw das ganze konzept eher schlecht als recht


----------



## Monsjo (1. Mai 2014)

Aber sie ist deutlich größer. Was der entscheidende Punkt ist.


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Mai 2014)

Kann man die backplate nicht einfach weglassen, oder wie ich es vor habe die originale nehmen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Aber sie ist deutlich größer. Was der entscheidende Punkt ist.


 
Ja aber ich fande die Temps besser mit dem Klebeprinzip.. Aber das ist denke ich mal Krümmelkackerei 



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Kann man die backplate nicht einfach weglassen, oder wie ich es vor habe die originale nehmen?



Nein. DIe Originale ligt ja nicht auf den Hotspots per Wärmeleitpad auf und nimmt so auch nicht effektiv die Wärme auf


----------



## Monsjo (1. Mai 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Kann man die backplate nicht einfach weglassen, oder wie ich es vor habe die originale nehmen?



Bei den neuen Kühlern von Arctic übernimmt die Backplate die Kühlung der Spawas und Speicher. Also kannst du die nicht weglassen.


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Mai 2014)

Also ist die platte irgendwie umgreifen , oder wie kühlt sie von hinten die  vrams auf der Vorderseite ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

Es leigen Kühlpads dabei die du zuschneidest und rückseitig auf die VRM & VRAM Stellen legst und dann kommt die Kühlplatte drauf, die beiliegt. von vorn wird da nix mehr gekühlt


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Mai 2014)

Achso da die von hinten momentan auch nicht gekühlt werden, ist das ja dann auch nicht nötig eigentlich. Aber werde mir das dann die Tage mal anschaun


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Achso da die von hinten momentan auch nicht gekühlt werden, ist das ja dann auch nicht nötig eigentlich. Aber werde mir das dann die Tage mal anschaun


 
Bei dem IV leigen keine Kühlkörper zum kleben mehr bei  Die komplette Kühlung übernimmt die Backplate


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Mai 2014)

Ja die kühl Körper brauch nicht , da ja die platte vorne vorhanden ist. Naja eventuell werde ich's mal mit der backplate versuchen. Mfg


----------



## X6Sixcore (1. Mai 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Also ist die platte irgendwie umgreifen , oder wie kühlt sie von hinten die  vrams auf der Vorderseite ?



Die VRMs werden durch die Platine von hinten gekühlt, von vorne sitzt da nix mehr drauf.

Daher ist die Backplate beim AC IV auch so fett...


----------



## Deathy93 (1. Mai 2014)

Meine PCS+ produziert sogar Black screens.

Ist mir nun schon 2 Mal passiert. 
Wie kann man son Schrott verkaufen?

Erste Karte hatte Spulenfiepen in jeden FPS-Bereichen und Bildfehler. Die Austauschkarte hat Spulenfiepen und produziert black screens.


Nie wieder PowerColor, so ärgerlich der Mist!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Meine PCS+ produziert sogar Black screens.
> 
> Ist mir nun schon 2 Mal passiert.
> Wie kann man son Schrott verkaufen?
> ...


 
Meine Tauschkarte ist auch nicht in Ordnung. Bin bloss zu faul zu Reklamieren  Mein monitor verliert aller paar Minuten das signal zur Karte bei manchen Anwendungen. Man gewöhnt sich dran. Aber Spulenfiepen habe ich nicht... Auch meien Karte zuvor nicht..

Naja mal sehen.. Aber ne Vapor-X ist auch nicht das Allheilmittel finde ich. Und vorallem der Preis


----------



## Deathy93 (1. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Meine Tauschkarte ist auch nicht in Ordnung. Bin bloss zu faul zu Reklamieren  Mein monitor verliert aller paar Minuten das signal zur Karte bei manchen Anwendungen. Man gewöhnt sich dran. Aber Spulenfiepen habe ich nicht... Auch meien Karte zuvor nicht..
> 
> Naja mal sehen.. Aber ne Vapor-X ist auch nicht das Allheilmittel finde ich. Und vorallem der Preis



Naja, ich zahl lieber 30 Euro mehr und habe ne (hoffentlich) fehlerfreie Karte.

Das ständige Austauschen und Reklamieren ist total nervig und umständlich! 

Ich schicke den PowerColor Schrott morgen zurück und bestelle dann am Samstag oder Montag die Vapor-X.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Naja, ich zahl lieber 30 Euro mehr und habe ne (hoffentlich) fehlerfreie Karte.
> 
> Das ständige Austauschen und Reklamieren ist total nervig und umständlich!
> 
> Ich schicke den PowerColor Schrott morgen zurück und bestelle dann am Samstag oder Montag die Vapor-X.


 
Naja ich weiß noch nicht was ich nehme bzw ob ich generell wieder eine Hawaii nehme...


----------



## basic123 (1. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Meine PCS+ produziert sogar Black screens.
> 
> Ist mir nun schon 2 Mal passiert.
> Wie kann man son Schrott verkaufen?
> ...



Dann lass deine Karte doch mal eine Woche im Auslieferungszustand laufen. Wer neue Hardware direkt nach dem Auspacken einbaut und anschließend mit Spannungserhöhung übertaktet, braucht sich über potenziell auftretende Fehler nicht zu wundern. Es kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht. 

Das ganze dann auch noch dem Versandhändler zurückzuschicken  und beim Hersteller auf Gewährleistung zu plädieren ist auch nicht gerade beispielhaft. Die entstehenden Unkosten werden dann schön auf den Rest der Kundschaft abgewälzt.


----------



## Deathy93 (1. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Dann lass deine Karte doch mal eine Woche im Auslieferungszustand laufen. Wer neue Hardware direkt nach dem Auspacken einbaut und anschließend mit Spannungserhöhung übertaktet, braucht sich über potenziell auftretende Fehler nicht zu wundern. Es kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht.
> 
> Das ganze dann auch noch dem Versandhändler zurückzuschicken  und beim Hersteller auf Gewährleistung zu plädieren ist auch nicht gerade beispielhaft. Die entstehenden Unkosten werden dann schön auf den Rest der Kundschaft abgewälzt.


 
Ach ja, und das Spulenfiepen, Blackscreens und andere Bugs verschwinden dann von alleine oder wie?

Was laberst du denn fürn Scheiß, lol?

Auf mich kommen genauso Kosten zu. Jedes Mal zur Post fahren und die Belege ausdrucken lassen. Und dann wäre noch die Wut, wenn jede 2te Karte irgendwelche Probleme hat.

Meine alte Karte hatte ich 10 Tage, die lief auf stock settings, komischerweise sind Spulenfiepen und die Bild bzw Signalfehler nicht verschwunden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

Wie alt ist dein Netzteil?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (2. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und das Spulenfiepen, Blackscreens und andere Bugs verschwinden dann von alleine oder wie?  Was laberst du denn fürn Scheiß, lol?  Auf mich kommen genauso Kosten zu. Jedes Mal zur Post fahren und die Belege ausdrucken lassen. Und dann wäre noch die Wut, wenn jede 2te Karte irgendwelche Probleme hat.  Meine alte Karte hatte ich 10 Tage, die lief auf stock settings, komischerweise sind Spulenfiepen und die Bild bzw Signalfehler nicht verschwunden.



Da hatter recht, das ist momentan mehr oder weniger Glückssache mit der Hawaii-Reihe...

Ich kann da auch n Lied von singen, wenn man so viel Geld in die Hand nimmt hat man auch n Recht auf funktionstüchtige Hardware.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Mai 2014)

Ja ihr seit nicht die Einzigsten... Aber irgendwo muss man halt Kompromisse ziehen....

Habe auch schon eine Tausch PCS+ drin seit Wochen und die geht nicht richtig. Aber irgendwo arrangiert man sich halt bzw sollte es..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Mai 2014)

Jo traurig .....hoffe meine baldige Vaporx hat keine Fehler ....drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Gummert (2. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Naja, ich zahl lieber 30 Euro mehr und habe ne (hoffentlich) fehlerfreie Karte.
> 
> Das ständige Austauschen und Reklamieren ist total nervig und umständlich!
> 
> Ich schicke den PowerColor Schrott morgen zurück und bestelle dann am Samstag oder Montag die Vapor-X.


 

Powercolor und CLub 3D ... alle mit denen ich Persönlichen Kontakt habe, können mir mit Problemen Berichten... es sind immer DIE! ... MSI und Sapphire liefern gutes Zeug ab. XFX auch noch Rest durch die Bank nur Probleme.
Letztens auch einer im CB gewesen. Powercolor. Nur Probleme... alles durch, Treiber, Bios bla bla etc... umgetauscht 30€ drauf gelegt, Tri-X gekauft > Problem weg. Hat nichtmal den Treiber vorher deinstalliert. Direkt rein und > Glücklich.


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie alt ist dein Netzteil?


 
Mein Netzteil ist erst wenige Monate alt.

Ich habe die Karte allerdings auch mit einem nagelneuen BeQuiet Netzteil getestet >>> selbes Ergebnis..

Es liegt definitiv an der Grafikkarte!

Naja, wie gesagt, ich werde mir auf jeden Fall die Vapor-X zulegen und hoffe, dass ich dann keine Probleme mehr haben werde 


Btw. ich hatte ja auch die MSI R9 290 4G Gaming und die hatte auch kein Spulenfiepen oder sonst irgendwelche Probleme. Die Karte habe ich auch direkt 1 Tag nach Erhalt mit Spannungserhöhung übertaktet.


----------



## Gummert (2. Mai 2014)

Von MSI weiß ich: Die kontrollieren sowas... Sapphire aber auch. Sieht man an den Karten sogar das kontrolliert bzw. korrigiert wurde bei den Spulen.

Problem ist ja: Material ist immer völlig anders, doch die Maschine die das zusammensetzt ist immer gleich.. da muss nen Mensch halt nochmal gegenprüfen.


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Von MSI weiß ich: Die kontrollieren sowas... Sapphire aber auch. Sieht man an den Karten sogar das kontrolliert bzw. korrigiert wurde bei den Spulen.
> 
> Problem ist ja: Material ist immer völlig anders, doch die Maschine die das zusammensetzt ist immer gleich.. da muss nen Mensch halt nochmal gegenprüfen.


 

Die MSI hat mir auch ziemlich gut gefallen. Nur leider sind die Temps unter Last bei der 4g Gaming zu hoch.


----------



## Gummert (2. Mai 2014)

Japp. Was das angeht hilft nur die Lightning, ist einem der Aufpreis zu hoch Vapor-X... kläglich das ganze, dass hier nur 2x Hersteller das ganze am besten gelöst haben, der eine allerdings ( MSI ) will mehr Kohle sehen. Bleibt am Ende nur Sapphire.


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Japp. Was das angeht hilft nur die Lightning, ist einem der Aufpreis zu hoch Vapor-X... kläglich das ganze, dass hier nur 2x Hersteller das ganze am besten gelöst haben, der eine allerdings ( MSI ) will mehr Kohle sehen. Bleibt am Ende nur Sapphire.


 
P/L Verhältnis bei 290x zu schlecht 
Zudem würde die Lightning farblich nicht in meinem System passen :-p


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Mai 2014)

Setzt die PCS+ nicht auf ein Custom-Kartenlayout ? Das könnte die Hohe Ausfallrate erklären.

Bis jetzt bei meiner TRI X OC keinerlei Probleme, ist bloß zu laut, wird zeit, das der Morpheus rauskommt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Mein Netzteil ist erst wenige Monate alt.
> 
> Ich habe die Karte allerdings auch mit einem nagelneuen BeQuiet Netzteil getestet >>> selbes Ergebnis..
> 
> ...


 
Achso. Manchmal kommt spulenfiepen auch von Netzteil aber du hat ja auch wo anders getestet


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Mai 2014)

Habe mir bei Caseking jetzt alles bestellt, es wird von mir ein User Review geben, sobald das Gerät angekommen ist  Anbei mal mein Warenkorb


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Achso. Manchmal kommt spulenfiepen auch von Netzteil aber du hat ja auch wo anders getestet


 
Ja, das weiß ich 


Karte geht gleich weg, mal gucken, wie lange MF dieses Mal für meine Gutschrift braucht.

Warte schon seit 1 Woche auf ne andere Gutschrift


----------



## basic123 (2. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Was laberst du denn fürn Scheiß, lol?



Mein Assi-Detektor schlägt gerade voll aus, lol xD rofl. Wenn du nicht mal den Inhalt meines Postings verstanden hast, ist jegliche weitere Diskussion nicht lohnenswert. Viel Glück mit der nächsten Karte.


----------



## BertB (2. Mai 2014)

an sich sollte man nur ocen, wenn man die karte/die cpu auch behalten will
offiziell verwirkt man auch jegliche garantie, und sogar gewährleistung mit "betrieb außerhalb der spezifikationen"
fernabsatz 14 tage regel vermutlich auch
ich hab noch nie was zurückgeschickt, 
mag die diskussion um fernabsatzgesetz-missbrauch auch nicht mehr führen, hab keine lust auf konflikte
hatte ich schon in threads um mäuse und monitore, wo nach dem motto bestellt wird:
einfach mal mehrere ausprobieren, den ganzen andern krempel halt zurück
aber da sie jetzt von jemand anderem angestoßen wird...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Mein Assi-Detektor schlägt gerade voll aus, lol xD rofl. Wenn du nicht mal den Inhalt meines Postings verstanden hast, ist jegliche weitere Diskussion nicht lohnenswert. Viel Glück mit der nächsten Karte.


 
Leute ganz easy 

Nicht das hier noch dir Mods vorbei kommen. War immer sehr ruhig hier


----------



## moonrail (2. Mai 2014)

Ich überlege grad, ob ich die Lüfter aufm Morpheus dann direkt über die GraKa laufen lassen soll.
Der Lüfter-Anschluss an der PCS+ ist PWM, also sollte ich auf PWM-Lüfter umordern.
Aber wie steuert die GraKa? Wenn sie über Drehzahl steuert, würde das Original-BIOS doch mit anderen Lüftern vollkommen falsch umgehen, da z.B. maximale U/min von 3000 im BIOS festgelegt sind, die neuen Lüfter aber nur 1500 hätten, oder nicht?


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Mai 2014)

Die Lüfter werden nicht über die Drehzahl geregelt.

Die Lüftersteuerung geht von 20 % an, d.h. die Lüfter müssten bei 2,4 V anfangen zu drehen.

Da dies jedoch ein wenig wenig sein dürfte, müsstest du die Lüftersteuerung händisch mit dem Afterburner angleichen und die Lüfter im Idle mit ~ 40 % laufen lassen.

So werde ich es zumindest machen


----------



## moonrail (2. Mai 2014)

Also werden sie über die Spannung geregelt?
Dann lohnen sich PWM-Lüfter ja nicht und man kann 3-Pin Lüfter einfach an so einen Adapter klemmen: Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » Arctic PWM Adapter für VGA Karten

Dank dir.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Mai 2014)

Die Lüfter werden afaik nach wie vor über ein PWM-Signal gesteuert. Will man die PWM-Steuerung nutzen, braucht man entsprechende Lüfter.


----------



## moonrail (2. Mai 2014)

Schade, wär einfacher und günstiger gewesen; Adapter und PWM-Lüfter sind bestellt.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Mai 2014)

meine können nicht über das Tachsoginal gesteuert werden, da meine Karte kein Tachsignal empfängt... Siehe Anhang.

Nichts desto trotz habe ich ja auch selbstverständlich mir PWM Lüfter und Adapter bestellt, soll ja alles ordenlich werden


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Mai 2014)

Italien ist bei einigen Online Shops zwecks 22% Mwst.  bereits bei 392 Euro für die VAPOR X Karte
Dennoch traue ich dem Braten noch nicht, das Spulenfiepen wäre mir selbst zu extrem falls ich denn so eine erwischen sollte!


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (2. Mai 2014)

Also meine R290 Vapor-X ist heute angekommen ^^

ACIS ist 80,4%

- Fieben erst so ab 400FPS oder so bisher nur einmal aufgefallen
- Im Idle ist mein CPU Kühler lauter, ich würde fast schon sagen das sie nicht hörbar ist
- Max. warens es glaube bisher 68° GPU ,VRM ,VRAM hatte ich vergessen auszulesen
- Unter Last ist meine alte 5770 im idle genau so laut, auf jeden fall leiser als ich zuerst angenommen hatte

Warum hier sich Leute wegen Fieben beschweren sollen sie erstmal eine selbst haben! Habe meine von Mindfactory und sie läuft sehr gut, einziges Manko bisher ist, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich die Spannung erhöhen kann. Bilder folgen Später


----------



## Ramarus (2. Mai 2014)

Ist diese hier die r9 290x Tri x OC, die ihr immer empfehlt ? m.atelco.de/item/313033345342


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Mai 2014)

Der Link funzt nicht


----------



## BertB (2. Mai 2014)

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ja, aber atelco ist teuer im vergleich

und das ist ne 290, nicht 290x

auch die auf atelco


----------



## Ramarus (2. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ja, aber atelco ist teuer im vergleich  und das ist ne 290, nicht 290x


Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen x und ohne x ?
Das ist die mit x oder ? http://m.atelco.de/item/313033345354
Wäre das bei Nvidia sozusagen 290 = 780 und 290X = 780Ti ungefähr ?


----------



## BertB (2. Mai 2014)

ja, ist etwa gleich zu bewerten,

die x und die ti haben paar rechenwerke mehr, der aufpreis dafür ist aber fürstlich

bei 290 zu 290x isses wie 10 zu 11,
bei 780 zu 780ti isses wie 4 zu 5

die mehrleistung ist eher weniger als die rechenwerksverhältnisse vemuten lassen

muss man wissen, ob man das zahlen will, 290 und 780 sind "vernünftiger" und kaum langsamer

bei der ti lohnt sichs noch eher, aber der aufpreis ist auch extra hoch


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Mai 2014)

So in etwa. Jup, das ist die mit X.


----------



## murkskopf (2. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sapphire R9 290 Vapor X Karte soll auffällig auch zum Fiepen neigen!


 
Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hier fiept bisher nichts


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Mai 2014)

Gibt's irgendwo ne installationsanleitung für den extreme iv . Hab online nirgendwo eine gefunden. Mfg


----------



## Cyrus10000 (2. Mai 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Gibt's irgendwo ne installationsanleitung für den extreme iv . Hab online nirgendwo eine gefunden. Mfg


 http://www.arctic.ac/de_de/produkte/cooling/vga/accelero-xtreme-iv.html

Dann auf Downloads gehen


----------



## Ramarus (2. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ja, ist etwa gleich zu bewerten,  die x und die ti haben paar rechenwerke mehr, der aufpreis dafür ist aber fürstlich  bei 290 zu 290x isses wie 10 zu 11, bei 780 zu 780ti isses wie 4 zu 5  die mehrleistung ist eher weniger als die rechenwerksverhältnisse vemuten lassen  muss man wissen, ob man das zahlen will, 290 und 780 sind "vernünftiger" und kaum langsamer  bei der ti lohnt sichs noch eher, aber der aufpreis ist auch extra hoch


Und welche soll ich nehmen ? Ich spiele bald Watch Dogs und Assassins Creed V (falls es rauskommen sollte spielen) --> Nvida
Außerdem spiel ich Black Ops II, LoL und das irgendwann erscheinende neue CoD.
Könntet ihr mir bitte den Link von Atelco dazu schicken.
Eine Begründung wieso ich die bestimmte Grafikkarte nehmen sollte wäre sehr nett.

Danke schonmal


----------



## LaMort (2. Mai 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der mit dem 14.4 Treiber immer noch nicht so ganz glücklich ist?
Er ist von der Performance deutlich besser, aber für mich immer noch nicht auf 13.12 Niveau. Bsp. BF4: Lief mit dem 13.12 alles rund, habe ich jetzt gelegentlich Framedrops. Mit den Betas wars schlimmer, aber das kanns doch nicht sein. Ob DX oder Mantle macht keinen Unterschied.

Allerdings hadere ich noch mit einem Downgrade. Die Installation von 13.12 auf 14.4 war für mich extrem fummelig...


----------



## BertB (2. Mai 2014)

watch dogs solls glaub mit ner großen nvidia für umme dazu geben
assassins creed auch eher nvidia,
schwer zu sagen, wie locker dir die kohle sitzt,
warum denn atelco?
Produktdetails Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort - ATELCO Computer = 625€
bei denen (atelco) würd ich glaub die kaufen
Produktdetails MSI N780 TwinFrozr 3GD5/OC, 3GB DDR5 - ATELCO Computer = 460€
oder die für ne 780 ohne ti

was hat du denn fürn monitor?
falls full hd 60Hz wär ich umso mehr für 780/780ti, da man da sehr einfach downsampling einstellen kann,
für 120/144Hz monitore, oder größere auflösungen als full hd ist ne r9 290 P/L mäßig besser,
außer eben, wenn watchdogs dabei ist, und man physx will für AC

atelco ist aber viel zu teuer
Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ 2000, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 402€
die ist vernünftig, gibts bei atelco auch, aber 450€ http://www.atelco.de/3072+MB/160436...+3GB+GDDR5,+2x+DVI,+HDMI,+DisplayPort.article
oder wieder die msi
MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V298-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 416€

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N78TOC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 562€
windforce wieder
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N78TGHZ-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 610€
wenn man nicht selber übertakten möchte,
gilt als eine der schnellsten 780ti


kaufen würd ich die inno 3d 780 für 402€,
die ist günstig, 
der kühler sollte gut sein,
ich hab den auf ner 770er, da isser sehr gut

oder die msi 780 für 416€


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand ob Vrm temp1 die vorne bei der slotblende sind, oder die rechts neben dem Chip ? Vrm 1 wird bei mir nämlich Ca. 110 Grad unter Last (mantle) bei 1176 v und + 115 mv . Vrm 2 nur 76 grad


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Mai 2014)

Rechts neben dem Chip


----------



## Ramarus (2. Mai 2014)

Habe nen LG IPS235 1920x1080
Würde auch eher zu Nvidia wegen den Spielen tendieren, was ist denn downsampling (bin da n totaler noob, ist das leicht ?)
Würde maximal ne 780 nehmen, ne 780 Ti ist nicht mehr im Budget.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (3. Mai 2014)

Wie siehts eigentlich nun bei den Lightning-Besitzern aus bezüglich der Probleme, wie Ruckler usw.?

Habe gestern meine 780 Ti vonn Inno bekommen. Geile Karte, aber leider Spulenfiepen.
Weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich es noch mal versuchen sollte...


----------



## Shooot3r (3. Mai 2014)

Kanns sein, dass die backplate der gaming verklebt ist mit dem pcb? Habe alle schrauben los, jedoch geht sie nicht ab.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (3. Mai 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Kanns sein, dass die backplate der gaming verklebt ist mit dem pcb? Habe alle schrauben los, jedoch geht sie nicht ab.


  Da sind so 2pads drunter ich hab das Teil für Garantie dran gelassen der MK26 passte trotzdem drauf


----------



## Shooot3r (3. Mai 2014)

Ja das Problem ist, dass der extreme iv doch so eine Grosse platte hat, die da wohl drauf muss...


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

Ramarus schrieb:


> Habe nen LG IPS235 1920x1080
> Würde auch eher zu Nvidia wegen den Spielen tendieren, was ist denn downsampling (bin da n totaler noob, ist das leicht ?)
> Würde maximal ne 780 nehmen, ne 780 Ti ist nicht mehr im Budget.



für so nen monitor sind gtx 780 und r9 290 in sehr vielen spielen schon viel zu stark, um die ganze power nutzen zu können,
immer dann, wenn es bei maximum settings locker für deutlich mehr als 60fps für vsync reicht

in dem fall kann man den pc auf ne höhere auflösung einstellen, als der monitor eigentlich hat,
der monitor rechnet das dann wieder auf seine eigene auflösung runter -> das ist das eigentliche downsampling
dabei bleibt information für kanten etc erhalten, das bild flimmert vor allem in bewegung weniger

für full hd ist z.B. 1920x1080 -> 1,5x1,5 -> 2880x1620 ne übliche DS auflösung

hier ein artikel, was es genau ist, und wie mans einstellt
Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet

mit amd isses sehr bastelig, 
mit nvidia dauerts 10 minuten,
und zwei minuten, wenn man weiß, was man machen muss

ich mach das auch mit meinem gtx 770sli setup, sieht sehr gut aus

kaufen würd ich die inno3d 780 herkulez 2000
Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ 2000, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder die msi gaming 780
MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V298-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder die hier, wenn man platz genug hat, und für den besten kühler paar mark mehr ausgeben würde
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und vorsicht mit dem laden, nicht immer ist der billigste empfehlenswert, 
da sind ja so bewertungssmileys, würde schauen, dass da mehr als tausend sind, dann isses kein fake,
am billigsten ist meistens mindfactory, das ist auf jeden fall ein echter, brauchbarer laden


----------



## Gummert (3. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich nun bei den Lightning-Besitzern aus bezüglich der Probleme, wie Ruckler usw.?
> 
> Habe gestern meine 780 Ti vonn Inno bekommen. Geile Karte, aber leider Spulenfiepen.
> Weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich es noch mal versuchen sollte...


 

Im Thread hab ich schon soweit alles gesagt, aber: Null Probleme... hab nun meine zweite im Kasten. Auch mit dieser ( Single getestet ) 0 Probleme.
Beide dampfen nun genüsslich auf 1250 / 1550

Zweite krieg ich nicht mit selbem Memory-Wert auf 1300 - also wurde es nun 1250 und statt 1600 eben 1550 Memory.


Für den Anfang wird das mein Setup sein für Star Citizen, die nächste Gen an Grafikkarten werde ich erstmal abwarten, ich gehe von 30% mehr Leistung aus... das mir zu wenig.


----------



## Ramarus (3. Mai 2014)

"Und vorsicht mit dem laden, nicht immer ist der billigste empfehlenswert, 
da sind ja so bewertungssmileys, würde schauen, dass da mehr als tausend sind, dann isses kein fake"

Dann werde ich die Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5 nehmen.
Der Händler bleibt atelco, werde die Grafikkarte für rund 400€ bekommen, die haben auch das Angebot mit Watch Dogs.
Wenn man downsampling machen will, wird bestimmt einer aus dem Forum hier helfen oder ?

Danke für die Beratung


----------



## Gummert (3. Mai 2014)

Viel zu überteuert die Inno.... fürs selbe Geld gibt es schnelleres. Aber deine Kohle


----------



## Shooot3r (3. Mai 2014)

Sollte ich unter der backplate auch die klebepads auf die vrams machen ?


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

wenn ers für 400 bekommt, isses doch top,
vielleicht hat er beziehungen zu denen...
gibt ja auch "echte" shops von denen

DS mit nvidia ist echt super easy,
habs beim ersten versuch gleich hinbekommen


----------



## Ramarus (3. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> wenn ers für 400 bekommt, isses doch top, vielleicht hat er beziehungen zu denen... gibt ja auch "echte" shops von denen


Ja, ich bekomm da Rabatt.
Ich weiß auch sicher, dass die kein Fake sind, da ich selber da schonmal gekauft habe und meine Freunde auch.
Danke nochmal für die Beratung


----------



## Gummert (3. Mai 2014)

Eben drum ja, wegen dem Rabatt. Der wird ja nicht nur auf diese einen Karte sein, oder  

Ca 30€ Rabatt kann man grob sagen - schnelleres mit selben Rabatt 370€ - aber wie gesagt, dein Geld.


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

was soll denn das sein? r9 290?
oder ne andere 780?


----------



## Ramarus (3. Mai 2014)

Also passt die inno in folgendes System ?
Prozessor: i7 4770K
Netzteil: DPP 10
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2
Gehäuse: CM Storm Stryker
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB VLP
1. Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
2. Festplatte: Crucial M500 240GB


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

klar, 
sollte sehr gut sein

habe eben gesehen, dass du nen zusammenstellungsthread hast,
ich find, man macht da weiter,
dann braucht man nicht mehr den 290/290x thread voll zu posten mit nvidia


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Mai 2014)

Das wäre echt super ....


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

oh, hats dich echt schon gestört, wie?
son pech aber auch


----------



## die.foenfrisur (3. Mai 2014)

mit downsampling kann man doch fast nix mehr spielen, wenn man nur eine einzelne graka hat.

das wäre mir viiiiel zu lahm und ruckelig.
erst mit CF/sli interessant.

mfg


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Mai 2014)

Bei älteren oder grafisch Anspruchslosen Titeln wird es interessant.


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

hab ja geschrieben, 
immer, wenns auf max settings eh locker mehr als 60fps für vsync erreicht

genre abhängig isses auch, 
cpu bound titel, mmorpg, rts,  kann man wenigstens aufgehübscht rumruckeln lassen,
und außerhalb von städten und zerg rushes ruckelts da auch nicht (je nach dem)


----------



## die.foenfrisur (3. Mai 2014)

joa, aber dann gleich die dicke DS-keule rauspacken, wenn man gerade die geschmeidigen 60fps erreicht hat...

ich versuche sogar immer möglichst 120fps zu erreichen.
was meinst du wie geil geschmeidig das bild wirkt.

mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich nun bei den Lightning-Besitzern aus bezüglich der Probleme, wie Ruckler usw.?
> 
> Habe gestern meine 780 Ti vonn Inno bekommen. Geile Karte, aber leider Spulenfiepen.
> Weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich es noch mal versuchen sollte...


 
Die haben immer noch ruckler trotz einer 780ti. 

Also kommt vlt doch nicht von der lightning


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

klar, mit nem entsprechenden monitor,
ich schwör voll auf DS, 
das bild flimmert viel weniger in bewegung

ist aber eben auch genre abhängig, 
mir ist eyecandy lieber als 120fps,
würde mein monitor auch gar nicht hergeben

ich zock halt mmorpg und nicht shooter

aber eins stimmt, ist bei mir sli, aber 770er
denke, je nach game, sollte ne 780 schon gut 2880x1620 für DS und 60fps packen

und "locker mehr als" ist nicht "gerade erreicht"


----------



## Shooot3r (3. Mai 2014)

So hab den extreme mal deaufgebaut. Bin echt zufrieden. Nur die Vrm 1 temp könnte etwas besser sein, ist aber schon besser als mit dem original gaming 4g kühler. Habe in heaven Max Einstellung nach 15 min Ca. 60-65 Grad GPU, Vrm 1 Ca 90-95 ( vorher 110)Vrm1 um die 70 Grad, bei +130 mv bei 1176 MHz. Speicher läuft auf 1300. Das reicht mir. GPU temp ging vorher bis auf 85-90 Grad hoch. Werde heute Abend mal noch testen


----------



## Shmendrick (3. Mai 2014)

@Shooot3r na sieht doch gut aus 

Sagt mal was für ne Cpu nutzt ihr den zu eurer 290X oder non X??Bei mir nen non X.

Bei mir isses nen 3570k,bin fast aufrüst willig^^


----------



## Monsjo (3. Mai 2014)

Ich nutze einen Xeon 1230v3. Bin nur unentschlossen welche 290 es wird.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich nutze einen Xeon 1230v3. Bin nur unentschlossen welche 290 es wird.


 
Auf was kommt es dir an?

Und aktualisierr endlich mal deine Signatur


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

hol doch ne sapphire tri x,
über die hab ich bisher echt am wenigsten von problemen gehört, (obwohl die sehr verbreitet ist)
und leise soll sie ja auch sein


----------



## Monsjo (3. Mai 2014)

Soll relativ leise und schnell sein.
Also bin bei der VaporX hängen geblieben. Für einen Kühlerwechsel bin ich zu faul.

Die Sig ist ziemlich egal. 
Die kommt sobald der Rest fertig ist.


----------



## Shmendrick (3. Mai 2014)

Huh willste dir die 700€ Vapor X kaufen? :p


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

vapor x ist sicher top,
paar seiten zurück im thread ist halt von anscheinend oft spulenfiepen die rede,
wenn das stimmt wärs blöd

die für 700€ ist die 290x vapor x mit 8GB,
glaube nicht, dass er die meint,

gibt auch ne 290 vapor x für etwas über 400€


----------



## Monsjo (3. Mai 2014)

Also ab 200FPS fiept jede Karte. 
Und sonst haben alle Modelle ihre Macken.


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

fiepen kann eh jede karte treffen, aber es gibt schon modelle, die eher dazu neigen,
ich würds glaub drauf ankommen lassen, die vapor x macht nen sehr guten eindruck,
von sapphire halte ich auch sehr viel,
hatte ne 6870flex und ne 270x dual x bisher von denen


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

@Monsjo sicher das jede Fiept dachte des sind zum teil materialschwächen


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Mai 2014)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> @Shooot3r na sieht doch gut aus
> 
> Sagt mal was für ne Cpu nutzt ihr den zu eurer 290X oder non X??Bei mir nen non X.
> 
> Bei mir isses nen 3570k,bin fast aufrüst willig^^


 
Ich hab auch nen 3570k @ 4 Ghz, also noch massig Luft nach oben ( bis 4,8 Ghz läuft der ohne Probleme, jedoch bei 1,3V dann  )

Aufrüsten ist m.E. nur rausgeschmissenens Geld, viel schneller werden die i5 nicht mehr, ein i7 brauchst eigentlich nur, wenn du noch nebenbei am Rendern bist o.ä.


----------



## Monsjo (3. Mai 2014)

Badly schrieb:


> @Monsjo sicher das jede Fiept dachte des sind zum teil materialschwächen



Ja, ab einer bestimmten FPS-Zahl fiept jede Karte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Mai 2014)

3570K reicht locker die nächsten 4 Jahre


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

Dein Wort in gottes ohr..


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Badly schrieb:


> Dein Wort in gottes ohr..


 
Mein i5 2500K werkelt auch schon seit 3 Jahren 

Könnte also hinkommen^^


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

und noch nie engpässe gehabt.
ist dein avatar deine graka...was ist das für ein monsterkühler


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mein i5 2500K werkelt auch schon seit 3 Jahren
> 
> Könnte also hinkommen^^



Jo und seine läuft auch locker auf 4,5ghz.....also noch lange Zeit bevor die cpu bremst.


----------



## Monsjo (3. Mai 2014)

Badly schrieb:


> und noch nie engpässe gehabt.
> ist dein avatar deine graka...was ist das für ein monsterkühler



Nutze bitte die richtigen Satzzeichen, dass erleichtert das Lesen erheblich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Badly schrieb:


> und noch nie engpässe gehabt.
> ist dein avatar deine graka...was ist das für ein monsterkühler


 
Nein bisher noch keine Engpässe gehabt.

Ja das ist meine R9 290 PCS+. 

Wirkt nur so mega wegen der Perspektive.^^


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

hast du den selbst umgebaut, oder schon so gekauft. wie laut wird das gute stück


----------



## Monsjo (3. Mai 2014)

Sag mir mal wo man den PCS+ alleine kaufen kann.


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

Wusst ich nicht, drum frag ich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Badly schrieb:


> hast du den selbst umgebaut, oder schon so gekauft. wie laut wird das gute stück


 
So gekauft.

Ist diese Karte: http://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeon-r9-290-pcs-axr9-290-4gbd5-ppdhe-a1059569.html

Der Kühler wirkt nur sehr fett wegen der Perspektive 

So laut die Karte nicht.  wie du es empfinden würdest, jeder empfindet sowas anders


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

merci für die info


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So gekauft.
> 
> Ist diese Karte: http://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeon-r9-290-pcs-axr9-290-4gbd5-ppdhe-a1059569.html
> 
> ...



Sieht an der einen Stelle weiß aus


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Sieht an der einen Stelle weiß aus


 
Ja kommt von der Sonne^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal etwas seitlicher


----------



## JohnnyXVI (3. Mai 2014)

Also funktionieren die 290X Lightning von MSI gut und die Probleme waren gar nicht Ursache der Karte?

Mindfactory hat 5 Karten lagernd, sind das alles zurückgeschickte? ;D
Würde ansonsten meine Inno3d 780ti wegen Spulenfiepen zurückschicken und ne Lightning kaufen.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (3. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Im Thread hab ich schon soweit alles gesagt, aber: Null Probleme... hab nun meine zweite im Kasten. Auch mit dieser ( Single getestet ) 0 Probleme. Beide dampfen nun genüsslich auf 1250 / 1550  Zweite krieg ich nicht mit selbem Memory-Wert auf 1300 - also wurde es nun 1250 und statt 1600 eben 1550 Memory.  Für den Anfang wird das mein Setup sein für Star Citizen, die nächste Gen an Grafikkarten werde ich erstmal abwarten, ich gehe von 30% mehr Leistung aus... das mir zu wenig.



Was für'n System und OS hast du nochmal Gummert? Also ich hab Probleme mit meiner Lightning, bekomme aber nächste Woche meine Ersatz 290X.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Also funktionieren die 290X Lightning von MSI gut und die Probleme waren gar nicht Ursache der Karte?
> 
> Mindfactory hat 5 Karten lagernd, sind das alles zurückgeschickte? ;D
> Würde ansonsten meine Inno3d 780ti wegen Spulenfiepen zurückschicken und ne Lightning kaufen.


 
Probiere es einfach. Ich denke nicht, dass es an der Karte lag.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Probiere es einfach. Ich denke nicht, dass es an der Karte lag.



Aber zwei Personen, beide Lightning und beide die selben Probleme?


----------



## Shmendrick (3. Mai 2014)

Frag mich grad was ihr alle für Probleme mit Spullenfiepen habt?

Hab ne Powercolour 290 OC mit 290 X Bios und ich hör selbst im Valleybenchmark null nada


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Aber zwei Personen, beide Lightning und beide die selben Probleme?


 
Der eine hat jetzt eine 780ti drin und das selbe Problem...

Der andere wartet auf austausch...

Bestellt einfach

@MastaKlinge was hättest du vor der lightning für eine Karte drin ?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Der eine hat jetzt eine 780ti drin und das selbe Problem...  Der andere wartet auf austausch...  Bestellt einfach  @MastaKlinge was hättest du vor der lightning für eine Karte drin ?



Ne 290 non x gaming und mit ihr lief alles wie geschmiert


----------



## Shooot3r (3. Mai 2014)

Gibt's die Vrm kühler wie der morpheus hat (stecken oder schrauben) auch einzeln zu kaufen, oder in nem Set?


----------



## JohnnyXVI (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn man ne Grafikkarte zurückschickt, wie ist das eigentlich mit dem schönen Mauspad was dabei war? 
Da war 3dmark Key bei, den kann ich ja wohl nicht mehr zurückgeben, genau wie Watch Dogs Key...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja kommt von der Sonne^^
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=736540"/>
> 
> Hier nochmal etwas seitlicher



Jo...schick....werde demnächst auch Bilder meiner Vaporx posten ....werde nächste Woche bestellen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Also funktionieren die 290X Lightning von MSI gut und die Probleme waren gar nicht Ursache der Karte?
> 
> Mindfactory hat 5 Karten lagernd, sind das alles zurückgeschickte? ;D
> Würde ansonsten meine Inno3d 780ti wegen Spulenfiepen zurückschicken und ne Lightning kaufen.



Ne....denke nicht


----------



## The-Typhoon (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Der eine hat jetzt eine 780ti drin und das selbe Problem...
> 
> Der andere wartet auf austausch...
> 
> ...



Naja ich bin der eine davon und habe zumindest keine PC Abstürze mehr wenn ich ein Youtube Video ansehe mit der 780Ti... Wo ich die Lightning noch drin hatte, ist mir bei 3 von 100 Videos der PC abgestürzt... Habe bisher keinen einzigen Absturz gehabt, lediglich noch leichtes Ruckeln was nach ein paar Sekunden verschwindet, zumindest bei den Youtube Videos.. in games siehts noch etwas anders aus, zumindest iRacing läuft wieder flüssig mit der Einstellung "maximale Anzahl vorgerendeter Einzelbilder" =1... Bin jetzt dran pCars und Assetto sauber zu kriegen...
So ganz heile lief meine Lightning also zumindest nicht...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Naja ich bin der eine davon und habe zumindest keine PC Abstürze mehr wenn ich ein Youtube Video ansehe mit der 780Ti... Wo ich die Lightning noch drin hatte, ist mir bei 3 von 100 Videos der PC abgestürzt... Habe bisher keinen einzigen Absturz gehabt, lediglich noch leichtes Ruckeln was nach ein paar Sekunden verschwindet, zumindest bei den Youtube Videos.. in games siehts noch etwas anders aus, zumindest iRacing läuft wieder flüssig mit der Einstellung "maximale Anzahl vorgerendeter Einzelbilder" =1... Bin jetzt dran pCars und Assetto sauber zu kriegen...
> So ganz heile lief meine Lightning also zumindest nicht...


 
Hattest du auch manchmal Pixelfehler bei YouTube Videos bzw generell bei Videos?


----------



## The-Typhoon (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hattest du auch manchmal Pixelfehler bei YouTube Videos bzw generell bei Videos?


 
Ne das zum Glück nie, sowohl mit 290x auch als mit der 780 Ti nicht...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

OK. Weil ich habe immer wieder mal Bildfehler bei Videos weil mein VRAM einen weg hat wie meine ganze Karte^^

Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich mir auch ne Lightning gönnen aber das Papier fehlt


----------



## PeTig (3. Mai 2014)

Seit gestern habe ich meine 290 Vapor-X OC auch. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte, vor allem was die Lautstärke angeht. Selbst bei Crysis 3 höre ich sie nicht aus meinem Gehäuse heraus und über 68 Grad wurde sie bisher auch noch nicht warm. Kein Vergleich mehr mit der MSI Power Edition 670 OC. Die dröhnte dagegen im direkten Vergleich wie ein Fön... Und noch ein Vorteil, der hier aber wahrscheinlich weniger Leute interessieren wird: Bei der Wiedergabe von Blu-Ray 3D-Filmen über PowerDVD funktioniert jetzt endlich ohne ruckeln. Dafür taktet bei Blu-Ray Wiedergabe GPU Memory auf 1400 MHz hoch. Das müsste ja eigentlich nicht sein... Im Idle-Betrieb sinken die Temperaturen in meinem Nanoxia DS 5 Gehäuse übrigens bis auf 32 Grad runter. Das von einigen erwähnte Spulenfiepen kann ich für meine Karte nicht bestätigen. Ich habe die Karte aber auch an zwei getrennte Stromanschlüsse an mein Bequiet Straight Power 580 Watt gehangen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, das da weder Netzteil noch Grafikkarte überfordert werden.


----------



## denyo62 (3. Mai 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> servus leutz,  seit ich die 290 hab (sind jetzt schon paar monate) kams jetzt 2 mal vor dass beim start einfach nix angezeigt wird ... die lüfter fangen ganz normal an zu drehen .. lichter und der ganze schnick schnak läuft... aber nach wenigen sekunden dreht der graka lüfter (ref) full auf und es passiert einfach nix mehr.. kein bild .. nix... jemand ne ahnung wieso weshalb warum ?



 hab mich ma eben selbst zitiert .. ist vom 22.3. .. und erst eben grad ist es wieder passiert... ich hab mein NT (BQ-L7-530w) im Verdacht ..da es schon en altes teil ist und wohl eher ungeeignet für mein System .. :'(


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> hab mich ma eben selbst zitiert .. ist vom 22.3. .. und erst eben grad ist es wieder passiert... ich hab mein NT (BQ-L7-530w) im Verdacht ..da es schon en altes teil ist und wohl eher ungeeignet für mein System .. :'(


 
Ja das Netzteil ist schon etwas alter 

Hast du den ein Budget für neues?


----------



## JaniZz (3. Mai 2014)

hi,

bevor ich jetzt ein nuen thread aufmache.

hab seit kurzem das problem, dass wenn ich den pc kalt starte und in 3d anwendungen gehe z.b. spiele oder filme meine r9 290 totale fps schwankungen hat.
auslastung ist immer bei 100%.

wenn ich dann reboote ist es meist weg.

R9 290 unter Wakü

treiber aktuell 14.4

jemand ne idee?


----------



## denyo62 (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja das Netzteil ist schon etwas alter   Hast du den ein Budget für neues?



meinst du denn es könnte am NT liegen .. ich hab kein plan davon  :/ .. was sind denn so die üblichen fehler eines NTs ? :/ ..

joa wenn ein neues her muss, muss eben en neues her  .. geld wird sich schon finden lassen ...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Mai 2014)

PeTig schrieb:


> Seit gestern habe ich meine 290 Vapor-X OC auch. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte, vor allem was die Lautstärke angeht. Selbst bei Crysis 3 höre ich sie nicht aus meinem Gehäuse heraus und über 68 Grad wurde sie bisher auch noch nicht warm. Kein Vergleich mehr mit der MSI Power Edition 670 OC. Die dröhnte dagegen im direkten Vergleich wie ein Fön... Und noch ein Vorteil, der hier aber wahrscheinlich weniger Leute interessieren wird: Bei der Wiedergabe von Blu-Ray 3D-Filmen über PowerDVD funktioniert jetzt endlich ohne ruckeln. Dafür taktet bei Blu-Ray Wiedergabe GPU Memory auf 1400 MHz hoch. Das müsste ja eigentlich nicht sein... Im Idle-Betrieb sinken die Temperaturen in meinem Nanoxia DS 5 Gehäuse übrigens bis auf 32 Grad runter. Das von einigen erwähnte Spulenfiepen kann ich für meine Karte nicht bestätigen. Ich habe die Karte aber auch an zwei getrennte Stromanschlüsse an mein Bequiet Straight Power 580 Watt gehangen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, das da weder Netzteil noch Grafikkarte überfordert werden.



Cool Glückwunsch  wie sind die spawas (vrm ) temps in C3 ? welchen Asic ? hoffe meine Vaporx funkt auch so gut


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> meinst du denn es könnte am NT liegen .. ich hab kein plan davon  :/ .. was sind denn so die üblichen fehler eines NTs ? :/ ..
> 
> joa wenn ein neues her muss, muss eben en neues her  .. geld wird sich schon finden lassen ...


Ja das kann sein. Wenn du unter Last Probleme hättest, würdest du einen roten Bildschirm bekommen.


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Cool Glückwunsch  wie sind die spawas (vrm ) temps in C3 ? welchen Asic ? hoffe meine Vaporx funkt auch so gut


Wann bestellt du endlich?


----------



## Roundy (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wann bestellt du endlich?


 
hat glaub vorher mal was von "in ner woche gesagt" 
wir erwarten feedback ist dir schon klar 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> hat glaub vorher mal was von "in ner woche gesagt"
> wir erwarten feedback ist dir schon klar
> Gruß


 
Ok^^ 

Von wem? Bin verwirrt


----------



## Roundy (3. Mai 2014)

von evga...
wenn er hier so groß verkündet dass ne neue karte kommt, will ich auch nen test lesen 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> von evga...
> wenn er hier so groß verkündet dass ne neue karte kommt, will ich auch nen test lesen
> Gruß


 
Ja das dauert ^^ er wird aber sicherlich ein schönes review schreiben. Er hat ja lang genug gezögert welche er nimmt


----------



## Roundy (3. Mai 2014)

hoffen wa's 
naja gut ding will weile haben 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja das kann sein. Wenn du unter Last Probleme hättest, würdest du einen roten Bildschirm bekommen.
> 
> Wann bestellt du endlich?



Jetzt die kommende Woche


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jetzt die kommende Woche


 
 Ich werde meine PCS+ auch zurück schicken und mal schauen. Vlt wird auch die Vapor-X


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> hat glaub vorher mal was von "in ner woche gesagt"
> wir erwarten feedback ist dir schon klar
> Gruß



Klar auf jedemfall  hoffe habe kein spulenfiepen oder sonst Probleme ....am besten 1100/1400 mit uv


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich werde meine PCS+ auch zurück schicken und mal schauen. Vlt wird auch die Vapor-X



Hoffentlich


----------



## denyo62 (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja das kann sein. Wenn du unter Last Probleme hättest, würdest du einen roten Bildschirm bekommen.



wie wars denn bei dir ? hattest ja auch en ähnliches problem soweit ich mich erinnere ... was genau war bei dir los ?

bei mir passiert der mist ja so selten (das letzte mal am 22.03.) .. ich versteh denn warum das nicht dann öfter passiert wenn doch was kaputt ist.... 
ist ja bisser auch nie unter last passiert... sondern beim booten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Ich war heute zu Besuch bei einem Bekannten. Der hat sich am Mittwoch eine 290X gekauft. Genauer die Asusu R9 290X DC II. Die produziert kein Spulenfiepen, sondern ein Zirpen. Er gibt sie wieder zurück und nimmt eventuell auch die Vapor-X.

Aber an sich ist die DC II ganz OK. Auch überraschend leise.

Ist noch jemanden mal ein Zirpen bei der Aus aufgefallen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> hoffen wa's
> naja gut ding will weile haben
> Gruß



Jo warum bringen die auch so viele schlechte Customs raus.....da kann ich ja nichts für .....


----------



## Roundy (3. Mai 2014)

tja so ist das halt... sind wir lieber froh dass letztendlich doch noch das ein oder andere empfehlenswerte bei rausgekommen ist 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> wie wars denn bei dir ? hattest ja auch en ähnliches problem soweit ich mich erinnere ... was genau war bei dir los ?


Meine erste Karte hat sich von heut auf morgen verabschiedet. Konnte nicht mehr booten ins OS, da sofort VRAM Fehler aufkamen - Bildschirm kunterbunt.

Meine Tauschkarte (aktuell verbaut) liefert immer wieder mal kein Bildsignal und produziert sporadisch Bildfehler be Video schauen.


----------



## denyo62 (3. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Meine erste Karte hat sich von heut auf morgen verabschiedet. Konnte nicht mehr booten ins OS, da sofort VRAM Fehler aufkamen - Bildschirm kunterbunt.
> 
> Meine Tauschkarte (aktuell verbaut) liefert immer wieder mal kein Bildsignal und produziert sporadisch Bildfehler be Video schauen.



oh man ... möge die macht mit uns sein ...


----------



## PeTig (3. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Cool Glückwunsch  wie sind die spawas (vrm ) temps in C3 ? welchen Asic ? hoffe meine Vaporx funkt auch so gut


 
Asic ist 81,5%. VRM1 liegt nach 45 Minuten C3 bei um die 65 Grad, VRM2 bei um die 61 Grad.


----------



## Roundy (3. Mai 2014)

na das klingt doch mal 
Da haste die messlatte ganz schön hoch gelegt 
Gruß


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

C3 = Crysis3 ?


----------



## Ceon026 (3. Mai 2014)

Habe grad  nochmal was zu Spulenfiepen gefunden, wenn das jemand weiter hilft.

Erfahrungsbericht Spulenfiepen der Grafikkarte? ---> Hier wird geholfen!  - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Mai 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> Habe grad  nochmal was zu Spulenfiepen gefunden, wenn das jemand weiter hilft.
> 
> Erfahrungsbericht Spulenfiepen der Grafikkarte? ---> Hier wird geholfen!  - ComputerBase Forum



Wir haben schon lange was besseres:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...lenfiepsen-und-eventuelle-alternativen-4.html


----------



## JohnnyXVI (3. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Wenn man ne Grafikkarte zurückschickt, wie ist das eigentlich mit dem schönen Mauspad was dabei war?
> Da war 3dmark Key bei, den kann ich ja wohl nicht mehr zurückgeben, genau wie Watch Dogs Key...


 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (3. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



Das ist auf jeden Fall nicht die "feine englische Art" :/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


 
ich würde alles wieder mit zurück schicken. Des Anstands halber. Und Zusatzkey löse ich immer erst dann ein, wenn ich genau weiß, dass ich das Objekt behalte.

Gab auch schon einen Fall hier im thread, der hat eine 780 wieder zurückgeschickt. und hat noch gesagt sie sei zu stark und hat alle beilagen (mousepad, tshirt etc) behalten und das hier geschrieben und eine 290 beim selben händler betsellt. dieser hat das hier gelsen und seine bestellung seiner 290 stoniert


----------



## denyo62 (3. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



alles was in der Packung war gehört auch wieder in die Packung .. die Ware muss komplett wieder zurück geschickt werden .. erst recht wenn auf der Verpackung auch noch was von einem Pad dabei steht .. find ich voll assi wenn en anderer kinde  das teil dann bekommt und da dann was fehlt ..  

bei den keys ist es aber kein Gewissenskonflikt  .. und die sind ja auch nur zusätzlich dazu gegeben worden oder nicht ? .. falls jemand deine zurückgeschickte karte bekommt bekommt der ja auch noch ma en Zettel mit den keys drauf..   

als ich ma ne Karte bei Alternate zurück gegeben hatte, hatte ich sogar ma gefragt was mit den keys ist .. die durfte ich ganz offiziel behalten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Mai 2014)

PeTig schrieb:


> Asic ist 81,5%. VRM1 liegt nach 45 Minuten C3 bei um die 65 Grad, VRM2 bei um die 61 Grad.



Das sind noch geile Temps ......hoffe bekomme auch so eine karte ab....

Wieviel Spannung liegt real an und wird der takt auch immer konstant gehalten ?

schon probiert was an gpu takt mit standart Spannung geht ?


----------



## PeTig (4. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das sind noch geile Temps ......hoffe bekomme auch so eine karte ab....
> 
> Wieviel Spannung liegt real an und wird der takt auch immer konstant gehalten ?
> 
> schon probiert was an gpu takt mit standart Spannung geht ?


 
1030 Takt wird konstant gehalten. Zum Rest kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen, da ich nicht übertakte und mir die Werte zur Spannung deshalb nicht angeschaut habe.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



alternate berechnet für ein fehlendes spiel wie z.b. bei der bf4 edition ganze 50 €. mindfactory hatte damals gar nichts berechnet.


----------



## Gummert (4. Mai 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Was für'n System und OS hast du nochmal Gummert? Also ich hab Probleme mit meiner Lightning, bekomme aber nächste Woche meine Ersatz 290X.


 
Ich hab ja zwei - also der reine zum Zocken: 


i7 4930K ( erst vor kurzem, war nicht zufrieden mit dem 4770k )
Win 8.1 Pro
Und eben 2x 290x Lightning @1250 Core / 1550 Memory 

wenn Star Citizen damit während der Alpha und Beta nicht rund läuft, hab ich halt Pech gehabt 
Zumindest der GPU-Lastige Discount Hangar läuft überall konstant auf 60fps - komme aber auf über 100fps laut Konsole.
Naja ist zwar 21:9 aber eben nur 2560x1080 

Der andere ist nen FX 8350 auf 90W runter getaktet und läuft bei meinen Anwendungen die 8 Threads unterstützen teils genauso wie aufm Intel.


Was fürn Problem haste denn? Vlt. kann ich dir helfen, speziell wenns um ATIMDAG.sys oder ATIMPAG.sys geht.. das Problem mit den Youtube Videos etc ist total einfach zu beheben, liegt nicht an der Grafikkarte, sondern an einer Datei. Die Zweite Lightning ist nämlich eine wegen Blackscreen usw zurück geschickt worden. Bezahlt habe ich für die 390€ - und sie läuft. War halt nen Besitzer der 0 Plan hatte, vlt. sogar einer von hier ?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Ich hab ja zwei - also der reine zum Zocken:  i7 4930K ( erst vor kurzem, war nicht zufrieden mit dem 4770k ) Win 8.1 Pro Und eben 2x 290x Lightning @1250 Core / 1550 Memory  wenn Star Citizen damit während der Alpha und Beta nicht rund läuft, hab ich halt Pech gehabt  Zumindest der GPU-Lastige Discount Hangar läuft überall konstant auf 60fps - komme aber auf über 100fps laut Konsole. Naja ist zwar 21:9 aber eben nur 2560x1080  Der andere ist nen FX 8350 auf 90W runter getaktet und läuft bei meinen Anwendungen die 8 Threads unterstützen teils genauso wie aufm Intel.  Was fürn Problem haste denn? Vlt. kann ich dir helfen, speziell wenns um ATIMDAG.sys oder ATIMPAG.sys geht.. das Problem mit den Youtube Videos etc ist total einfach zu beheben, liegt nicht an der Grafikkarte, sondern an einer Datei. Die Zweite Lightning ist nämlich eine wegen Blackscreen usw zurück geschickt worden. Bezahlt habe ich für die 390€ - und sie läuft. War halt nen Besitzer der 0 Plan hatte, vlt. sogar einer von hier ?



Du weißt schon, dass der i7 4770K in (fast) allen Games schneller ist als der 4930K?


----------



## Gummert (4. Mai 2014)

Aber nicht um nebenher für meinen Beruf  da sind die Kerne wichtiger UND die IPC. 
Zumal Star Citizen ebenfalls alle Kerne unterstützt werden, da fahre ich im Gesamtpaket am besten mit, wie ich finde. 
Der Tausch hat mich 200€ gekostet, da sag ich doch nicht nein edit: Inkl Board voll okay


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Mai 2014)

PeTig schrieb:


> 1030 Takt wird konstant gehalten. Zum Rest kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen, da ich nicht übertakte und mir die Werte zur Spannung deshalb nicht angeschaut habe.



Kannste mit gpuz mitloggen


----------



## MastaKLINGE (4. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Ich hab ja zwei - also der reine zum Zocken:  i7 4930K ( erst vor kurzem, war nicht zufrieden mit dem 4770k ) Win 8.1 Pro Und eben 2x 290x Lightning @1250 Core / 1550 Memory  wenn Star Citizen damit während der Alpha und Beta nicht rund läuft, hab ich halt Pech gehabt  Zumindest der GPU-Lastige Discount Hangar läuft überall konstant auf 60fps - komme aber auf über 100fps laut Konsole. Naja ist zwar 21:9 aber eben nur 2560x1080  Der andere ist nen FX 8350 auf 90W runter getaktet und läuft bei meinen Anwendungen die 8 Threads unterstützen teils genauso wie aufm Intel.  Was fürn Problem haste denn? Vlt. kann ich dir helfen, speziell wenns um ATIMDAG.sys oder ATIMPAG.sys geht.. das Problem mit den Youtube Videos etc ist total einfach zu beheben, liegt nicht an der Grafikkarte, sondern an einer Datei. Die Zweite Lightning ist nämlich eine wegen Blackscreen usw zurück geschickt worden. Bezahlt habe ich für die 390€ - und sie läuft. War halt nen Besitzer der 0 Plan hatte, vlt. sogar einer von hier ?



Nicht schlecht Herr Specht  da hast aber n richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht. Dein Erstsystem ist auch beneidenswert 

Also vorwiegend geht es um fiese Microruckler in allen DX Anwendungen, das fängt bei Valley und Heaven an und hört bei ARMA3 und CoH2 auf. Hab aber auch manchmal das Gefühl, dass BF4 unter Mantle auch nicht immer rund läuft. Wobei ich glaube dass im MP mein Internet limitiert... Spiele alles auf FHD 16:9. graka @ stock und OC der CPU auch schon testweise aus und wieder angestellt...

Black oder BSODs hab ich nie gehabt...

Bin fast ratlos, hab schon beinahe alles ausprobiert. Zumindest das BIOS update brachte etwas Besserung. Die Videos laufen auch flüssig und ohne Probleme... System auch neu aufgesetzt etc. 

Vielleicht liegt es auch an der SSD, irgendwie steht da bei SSD Bench nicht mehr msahci_ok sondern amd_irgendwas... Lese und schreibwerte alles ok bis auf die Zugriffszeit die bei 4,4 ms liegt -.-

Hab den FX 8350 mit Win 7.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (4. Mai 2014)

Dann ist der AHCI-Treiber von AMD installiert, der taugt nix!


----------



## BertB (4. Mai 2014)

aber valley und heaven neigen halt glaub eh mords zum ruckeln,
bei mir tun sie es mal mehr, mal weniger, 
valley eher weniger
die sind einfach wahnsinnig anspruchsvoll, selbst für high end
arma 3 gilt ebenso als hardwarefresser, vor allem, was cpu angeht,
und bf4 hat nen ruf als unfertig und bugbehaftet, immer noch

habe deine ruckler allerdings nicht gesehen

bei online zeug kann echt auch das internet reinspielen
habe das gefühl bei diablo 3, 
mal läufts supi, mal ruckelts wie sau, auf beiden systemen


----------



## MastaKLINGE (4. Mai 2014)

Im allgemeinen hast du ja recht Bert...  

Der Haken an der Sache ist, dass alle Anwendungen mit meiner 290 non x gaming flüssig liefen, sowohl Heaven als auch Valley.  Arma3 hab ich so eingestellt, dass es prima lief mit 35-40 FPS.  Hätte vorher auch nie ruckler bei CoH2  

@Kannibale: also besser den AHCI Treiber von meinem Mobo Hersteller nehmen?


----------



## Gummert (4. Mai 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Also vorwiegend geht es um fiese Microruckler in allen DX Anwendungen, das fängt bei Valley und Heaven an und hört bei ARMA3 und CoH2 auf. Hab aber auch manchmal das Gefühl, dass BF4 unter Mantle auch nicht immer rund läuft. Wobei ich glaube dass im MP mein Internet limitiert... Spiele alles auf FHD 16:9. graka @ stock und OC der CPU auch schon testweise aus und wieder angestellt...
> 
> Black oder BSODs hab ich nie gehabt...
> 
> ...


 

Ah...welchen Chipsatz hast du? msahci ist ja der von MS und bei Win 8.1 ist es der storahci ebenfalls von MS. Downloade dir mal bitte den AHCI-Treiber vom Mainboard Hersteller ( Aktuellen, zwecks testen, vlt. ist der bei dir bissle am spinnen )
Welches Board hast du? Wenn es Gigabyte ist gib mir die Bios-V mal durch. Kannst unter Umständen die alte AHCI-ROM drauf haben. Um das zu kontrollieren, im POST-Screen, wenn er die Laufwerke auflistet steht ganz oben direkt die AHCI-ROM 
Ansonsten nimm mal den msahci bzw. bei 8.1 storahci - hab nämlich ebenfalls den von MS genommen. Den AMD-AHCI hab ich runter geschmissen, der zickt einfach viel zu sehr rum. 
AM3 Bretter mit der neuen ROM von AMD ( vor Zeiten ) damit fingen die zickerein an.

 AHCI auf msahci machste ja so: Treiber aktualisieren -> Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen -> Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen -> Standard AHCI 1.0 Serieller ATA Controller -> Weiter

Problem ist ja auch, dass der 14.4 WHQL ja zurückgezogen wurde, da dieser bei wenigen System den AHCI-Treiber schrottet.... vlt. ist deiner auch geschrottet worden, aber nicht so sehr, dass nichts mehr geht... 

P.S

Kann dir auch gern per ICQ helfen.

Hab mal beim amd system AS SSD angeschmissen. Sollte also in etwa ebenso sein, was Zugriffszeit angeht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1000x eingeschaltet - 10.000 Betriebsstunden, also auch nicht mehr so Jung - hat 15TB Schreibvorgänge


----------



## BertB (4. Mai 2014)

ach ja, du hattes ja den vergleich mit der msi 290,
dann wirsts ja wohl wissen, obs blöder ist...


----------



## PeTig (4. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kannste mit gpuz mitloggen


 
Hier mal die Werte die GPU-Z im Idle anzeigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

PeTig schrieb:


> Hier mal die Werte die GPU-Z im Idle anzeigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welche raumtemperatur hast du? 21°C ist schon sehr niedrig^^


----------



## Rizoma (4. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Welche raumtemperatur hast du? 21°C ist schon sehr niedrig^^



sind idle werte schau mal auf die Taktraten


----------



## Roundy (4. Mai 2014)

ja klar... trotzdem, hätte ihn eher so auf die 30° geschätzt, bzw. wäre normal...
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> sind idle werte schau mal auf die Taktraten


 
trotzdem. er kann ja rein theoretisch nicht unter seine raumtemperatur fallen


----------



## Rizoma (4. Mai 2014)

nö aber sehr nahe ran da seine Lüfter auch im idle mit fast 1500 RPM laufen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Mai 2014)

PeTig schrieb:


> Hier mal die Werte die GPU-Z im Idle anzeigt.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=736656"/>



Danke schon mal ....unten in dein screen siehste ein Kästchen log to file , da bitte ein hacken setzen und aufn Desktop speichern .....dann gpuz im Hintergrund mitlaufen lassen und C3 zogge....danach haste eine file die du öffnen kannst.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Mai 2014)

idle temps ? Hier


----------



## die.foenfrisur (4. Mai 2014)

kann das stimmen?
hast du da eine erklärung für bzw. wirkt es auf dich plausibel?
oder habe ich verpasst, das du eine WaKü nutzt? 
kann doch eigentlich nur ein auslesefehler sein oder?

mfg


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Mai 2014)

Hab nun das Problem, dass wenn ich einen Monitor abstöpsel, bekomme ich einen Bluescreen. Also immer sobald ein Monitor fehlt, hat das Problem noch jemand? Treiber (14.4) hab ich auch schon neu installiert... 

Edit: Mittlerweile bekomme ich immer nen Bluescreen, egal was ich mache, ob mit allen oder nur mit einem Moni :/ sieht aus als ob ich Windoof neu installieren müsste


----------



## Gummert (4. Mai 2014)

Welcher Fehler? Atimdag.sys?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Welcher Fehler? Atimdag.sys?



Ja, glaube so heißt das


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (4. Mai 2014)

Moin Jungs 
Weiss jetz nich ob das der richtige Thread ist, wollte jetz nicht extra einen neuen aufmachen.

Und zwar wollte ich wissen ob mein Netzteil für ne R9 290x geeignet ist. Hab ein bisschen bedenken das mir das Netzteil nich auf dauer abschmiert.

System:
Z87 Pro
i7 4770k @ 4300 MhZ @ 1.17V
8GB DDR3 2133 CL9 GSkill Sniper 
3 HDDs (2x ST3500320AS 500GB, 1x ST3000DM001 3000GB)
Crucial M4 128GB SSD
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri X OC
Netzteil Enermax Pro 2 625W

Bedenken habe ich deswegen, da die 12V Spannung der GPU bei 11.88V liegt und bei BF4 last auf bis zu 11.7 einbricht. 
Instabilitäten habe ich zwar keine, wollte aber zur Sicherheit wissen ob das auf Dauer Gesund fürs Netzteil ist?


----------



## Gummert (4. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ja, glaube so heißt das


 
System32 > Drivers > atimdag.sys umbenennen > atimdag.sys.bak 

atimdag.sy_ aus dem Treiber nehmen und in einen Ordner auf dem Desktop schmeißen. 
atimdag.sy_ ist im Support Ordner nachdem du den runtergeladenen Treiber entpackt hast dort > C:\AMD\Support\14-4-win7-win8-win8.1-64-dd-ccc-whql\Packages\Drivers\Display\WB6A_INF\B171094

cmd @Admin atimdag.sy_ Manuell expanden >

also so: EXPAND.exe atikmdag.sy_ atikmdag.sys

Im Ordner ist danach nun: atimdag.sy_ und atimdag.sys 

darauf erstellte atimdag.sys in den System32 > Drivers Ordner einfügen. Rechner neu starten.


Wenn du die DOS Befehle nicht weißt um auf den Ordner wo du die atimdag.sy_ Datei gesteckt hast kommst geht das so >

cd c:\users\BENUTZERNAME\Desktop dann nochmal: cd ORDNERNAME wo Du die atimdag.sy_ getan hast

Danach folgt direkt: EXPAND.exe atikmdag.sy_ atikmdag.sys


@DeLuXe1992,

reicht dicke! Wenn es nicht passen würde, würde dein Rechner einfach aus gehen. Im idealen Fall ein BSOD. 
Keine Angst. Das sind Messtoleranzen, die sind via Software nie genau!

Ein Netzteil soll was? Strom liefern. Schädlich was innerhalb dieser Aufgabe liegt, kann nie Schädlich sein. Es sei denn du willst damit ne Runde baden gehen oder so ;D
Das gefährlichste bei ATX Netzteilen ist: Betrieb ohne Last. Dann gehen die kaputt. Bei Überlast springt die Sicherung ein und bei Defekt oder sonstigen Ungereimtheiten, ebenfalls.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> System32 > Drivers > atimdag.sys umbenennen > atimdag.sys.bak  atimdag.sy_ aus dem Treiber nehmen und in einen Ordner auf dem Desktop schmeißen. atimdag.sy_ ist im Support Ordner nachdem du den runtergeladenen Treiber entpackt hast dort > C:\AMD\Support\14-4-win7-win8-win8.1-64-dd-ccc-whql\Packages\Drivers\Display\WB6A_INF\B171094  cmd @Admin atimdag.sy_ Manuell expanden >  also so: EXPAND.exe atikmdag.sy_ atikmdag.sys  Im Ordner ist danach nun: atimdag.sy_ und atimdag.sys  darauf erstellte atimdag.sys in den System32 > Drivers Ordner einfügen. Rechner neu starten.  Wenn du die DOS Befehle nicht weißt um auf den Ordner wo du die atimdag.sy_ Datei gesteckt hast kommst geht das so >  cd c:\users\BENUTZERNAME\Desktop dann nochmal: cd ORDNERNAME wo Du die atimdag.sy_ getan hast  Danach folgt direkt: EXPAND.exe atikmdag.sy_ atikmdag.sys  @DeLuXe1992,  reicht dicke! Wenn es nicht passen würde, würde dein Rechner einfach aus gehen. Im idealen Fall ein BSOD. Keine Angst. Das sind Messtoleranzen, die sind via Software nie genau!  Ein Netzteil soll was? Strom liefern. Schädlich was innerhalb dieser Aufgabe liegt, kann nie Schädlich sein. Es sei denn du willst damit ne Runde baden gehen oder so ;D Das gefährlichste bei ATX Netzteilen ist: Betrieb ohne Last. Dann gehen die kaputt. Bei Überlast springt die Sicherung ein und bei Defekt oder sonstigen Ungereimtheiten, ebenfalls.



Danke für die Beschreibung, es heißt aber anders. Ich habs geschafft in Windows zu kommen, jetzt versuch ich mal den 14.4 Beta.


----------



## Gummert (4. Mai 2014)

Was anders? Ordnernamen variieren.. Endungen sind nur die selben.

Wenn du nun den Beta nimmst bringt das expanden nichts... das muss innerhalb des bestehenden bzw. installiertem 14.4 WHQL geschehen.


Ansonsten, sollte alles nichts helfen, hast du mit dem rausziehen des Steckers, während des Betriebs, nen kleinen Kurzen verursacht bzw. etwas beschädigt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Mai 2014)

Ich hab ja nix während des Betriebes gezogen. Wenn der PC aus ist und ich einen Monitor abstöpsele und danach den PC starte kommt kurz nach dem Windows Logo ein Bluescreen. Wenn ich aber nur einen und nicht zwei oder drei anschließe ist alles Tutti.


----------



## PeTig (4. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Danke schon mal ....unten in dein screen siehste ein Kästchen log to file , da bitte ein hacken setzen und aufn Desktop speichern .....dann gpuz im Hintergrund mitlaufen lassen und C3 zogge....danach haste eine file die du öffnen kannst.



Ich habe Crysis 3 (Level: Welcome To The Jungle) für um die 45 Minuten gespielt. GPU-Z-Log lässt sich nicht hochladen. Kommt hier im Upload-System die Fehlermeldung "Ungültige Datei". Zu groß vielleicht? Ist knapp über 1MB. 
Die Kühler lassen die GPU wohl nicht groß über 70 Grad warm werden. Meistens so um die 69 Grad. VRM1 max. 68 Grad, VRM2 max. 62 Grad.

Hier mal ein Screenshot aus der Log-Datei nach ca. 30 Minuten Spiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gummert (4. Mai 2014)

@Quak_der_Frosch,

dann hau die teile ran womit es rennt und mach das mit der atimdag.sy_ ... 
Das einzig verbugte am WHQL der ja keiner mehr ist *g* ist, dass der USB oder AHCI Treiber gegrillt werden kann. Wirklich betroffen sind aber eher die älteren Chipsätze und betrifft nur amd bretter.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> @Quak_der_Frosch,
> 
> dann hau die teile ran womit es rennt und mach das mit der atimdag.sy_ ...
> Das einzig verbugte am WHQL der ja keiner mehr ist *g* ist, dass der USB oder AHCI Treiber gegrillt werden kann. Wirklich betroffen sind aber eher die älteren Chipsätze und betrifft nur amd bretter.


 
Wird gemacht, aber wieso ist das erst so seitdem ich einen Monitor abstöpseln wollte?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (4. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Ah...welchen Chipsatz hast du? msahci ist ja der von MS und bei Win 8.1 ist es der storahci ebenfalls von MS. Downloade dir mal bitte den AHCI-Treiber vom Mainboard Hersteller ( Aktuellen, zwecks testen, vlt. ist der bei dir bissle am spinnen ) Welches Board hast du? Wenn es Gigabyte ist gib mir die Bios-V mal durch. Kannst unter Umständen die alte AHCI-ROM drauf haben. Um das zu kontrollieren, im POST-Screen, wenn er die Laufwerke auflistet steht ganz oben direkt die AHCI-ROM Ansonsten nimm mal den msahci bzw. bei 8.1 storahci - hab nämlich ebenfalls den von MS genommen. Den AMD-AHCI hab ich runter geschmissen, der zickt einfach viel zu sehr rum. AM3 Bretter mit der neuen ROM von AMD ( vor Zeiten ) damit fingen die zickerein an.  AHCI auf msahci machste ja so: Treiber aktualisieren -> Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen -> Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen -> Standard AHCI 1.0 Serieller ATA Controller -> Weiter  Problem ist ja auch, dass der 14.4 WHQL ja zurückgezogen wurde, da dieser bei wenigen System den AHCI-Treiber schrottet.... vlt. ist deiner auch geschrottet worden, aber nicht so sehr, dass nichts mehr geht...  P.S  Kann dir auch gern per ICQ helfen.  Hab mal beim amd system AS SSD angeschmissen. Sollte also in etwa ebenso sein, was Zugriffszeit angeht:  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=736645"/>  1000x eingeschaltet - 10.000 Betriebsstunden, also auch nicht mehr so Jung - hat 15TB Schreibvorgänge



Hab das Asrock 970 extreme3... Hab jetzt auf msahci umgeswitcht  danke! Nur die Zugriffszeit ist immernoch bei 3,6 lesen und 2,1 schreiben -.-
Diese Geschichte kann die Ruckler eigentlich auch nicht erzeugen, da vorher ja alles tutti war mit der gaming und ich dann ja die neue eingebaut habe und die Ruckler direkt hatte.

Versteh das nicht. Hab 2 Partitionen mit meiner 500GB 840 EVO... C: hab ich platt gemacht für OS, auf D: sind Steam und Origin drauf, die hab ich gelassen.

Icq hab ich schon seit 10 Jahren nichtmehr 
Über Steam würde sich anbieten 

Ich mein ich hab n pcie 2.0 Board und ne 3.0 graka aber die gaming vorher lief ja wie geschmiert... Echt komisch.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (4. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Mai 2014)

PeTig schrieb:


> Ich habe Crysis 3 (Level: Welcome To The Jungle) für um die 45 Minuten gespielt. GPU-Z-Log lässt sich nicht hochladen. Kommt hier im Upload-System die Fehlermeldung "Ungültige Datei". Zu groß vielleicht? Ist knapp über 1MB.
> Die Kühler lassen die GPU wohl nicht groß über 70 Grad warm werden. Meistens so um die 69 Grad. VRM1 max. 68 Grad, VRM2 max. 62 Grad.
> 
> Hier mal ein Screenshot aus der Log-Datei nach ca. 30 Minuten Spiel.
> ...




File-Upload.net - Ihr kostenloser File Hoster!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

Welche Firmenware hast du auf deiner SSD?


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2014)

Muss ich eigentlich meinen Treiber deinstallieren, wenn ich meine 6950 gegen eine 290 austausche?


----------



## Roundy (4. Mai 2014)

eigentlich nicht, du verwendest ja den 14.4 oder?
aber ich würds sicherheitshalber trotzdem machen, ist ja kein großer aufwand...
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

Nein musst du nicht. Lediglich ein sofortigen reboot musst du tätigen laut windows. Aber das ist bekanntlich kein Aufwand


----------



## MastaKLINGE (4. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Welche Firmenware hast du auf deiner SSD?



Die neueste laut magican, kann mir das echt nicht erklären.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Die neueste laut magican, kann mir das echt nicht erklären.


 
Poste mal den Name bzw die kennung hier.  BTW Es kann auch an dem Samsung Zeugs liegen was dabe ist. Da gab es auch schon berichte drüber.

BTW Ich habe meine "Gute" gerade eingebettet und morgen macht sie eine Reise im gelben Wagen  Hoffentlich klappt alles und ich bekomm die Gutschrift. Ist immerhin meine 2. Karte schon.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Poste mal den Name bzw die kennung hier.  BTW Es kann auch an dem Samsung Zeugs liegen was dabe ist. Da gab es auch schon berichte drüber.
> 
> BTW Ich habe meine "Gute" gerade eingebettet und morgen macht sie eine Reise im gelben Wagen  Hoffentlich klappt alles und ich bekomm die Gutschrift. Ist immerhin meine 2. Karte schon.



Und dann nimmst eine VaporX


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und dann nimmst eine VaporX


 
Ja denke mal. Ich hoffe ich bekomme Vollwertige ersetzt und nicht nur Zeitwert.


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2014)

Nur schade, dass die VaporX keine drei Slots sondern nur 2,5 nutzt. Wo 2,5 Slots reinpassen, passen auch 3 Slots rein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass die VaporX keine drei Slots sondern nur 2,5 nutzt. Wo 2,5 Slots reinpassen, passen auch 3 Slots rein.


 
Das sehen die Designer aber anders. 

Vielleicht kommt bald der 2,5 Slot Standard


----------



## Deathy93 (4. Mai 2014)

Morgen geht meine PCS+ zurück. Habs jetzt am Wochenende nicht geschafft.

Bestelle dann Dienstag oder Mittwoch die Vapor-X


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das sehen die Designer aber anders.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt bald der 2,5 Slot Standard



Soviel Fetter -- um so Besser


----------



## Gummert (5. Mai 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ganz schön krass, wie die bremst ( Zugriff ) du hast innerhalb der SSD 2x Partitionen, hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Problem ist ja, zu wissen, ob die Probleme mit der SSD was die Zugriffszeit anbelangt bei der einen auch vorhanden waren oder nicht...


Hast du win 8.1 rum liegen?
Knall mal ne kleine Partition auf die Festplatte ( nicht SSD ) und installiere nen Spiel und die 2 Benchmarks... und teste mal... win 8.1 kriegst du bei MS selbst für 30 Tage kostenlos.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Morgen geht meine PCS+ zurück. Habs jetzt am Wochenende nicht geschafft.
> 
> Bestelle dann Dienstag oder Mittwoch die Vapor-X


 
Da gehe diese Woche 2 PCS+ bei Mindfactory als Retoure ein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da gehe diese Woche 2 PCS+ bei Mindfactory als Retoure ein



Traurig sowas.....für soviel kohle sollte man schon ein gutes Produkt bekommen ..... Sappihre macht es besser.... 
Oh ja kann man eigentlich die obere Kappe der Vaporx ( wo blau dranne ist) abnehmen ? wollte das eventuell Lackieren in schwarz .....weil passt nicht ganz zu meinem Dark Arc


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Traurig sowas.....für soviel kohle sollte man schon ein gutes Produkt bekommen ..... Sappihre macht es besser....
> Oh ja kann man eigentlich die obere Kappe der Vaporx ( wo blau dranne ist) abnehmen ? wollte das eventuell Lackieren in schwarz .....weil passt nicht ganz zu meinem Dark Arc


 
Ach sapphire baut Müll. Man denke an den blackscreen nach dem die Karte defekt war. Zog sich von der 58**-78**/79** Serie 

Nein denke nicht dass man das abmontieren kann


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ach sapphire baut Müll. Man denke an den blackscreen nach dem die Karte defekt war. Zog sich von der 58**-78**/79** Serie
> 
> Nein denke nicht dass man das abmontieren kann



Dann ist Amd schuld 
Spaß aber im Augenblick ist der Wurm drinne bei R9 Reihe finde ich....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dann ist Amd schuld
> Spaß aber im Augenblick ist der Wurm drinne bei R9 Reihe finde ich....


 
War nur bei sapphire customs.

Ja in der R9 wütet es


----------



## MastaKLINGE (5. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Ganz schön krass, wie die bremst ( Zugriff ) du hast innerhalb der SSD 2x Partitionen, hab ich das richtig verstanden? Problem ist ja, zu wissen, ob die Probleme mit der SSD was die Zugriffszeit anbelangt bei der einen auch vorhanden waren oder nicht...  Hast du win 8.1 rum liegen? Knall mal ne kleine Partition auf die Festplatte ( nicht SSD ) und installiere nen Spiel und die 2 Benchmarks... und teste mal... win 8.1 kriegst du bei MS selbst für 30 Tage kostenlos.



Du sagst es :/

Ja hab da 2 Partitionen drauf, vor dem Neuaufsetzen war die Zugriffszeit ganz normal denke ich. 

Hab nämlich auch mal den Leistungsindex vor neuinstallation ausprobiert und hatte da n Wert von über 7,x also normal. AS hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr ausgeführt gehabt. Das Programm testet die Platte sowieso als ganzes.

Sollte ich mal ausprobieren  mach ich mal im Laufe des Tages. Lade es grad runter.

Hier noch meine Firmwareversion:

EXT0BB6Q


----------



## Gummert (5. Mai 2014)

SSDs sollte man auch nicht Partitionieren... als Tipp ^^


----------



## Milika (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

wollte euch gern fragen, ob sich eine r9 290 auf ein Niveau einer R9 290X übertakten lässt?

Man hört und liest ja, das der unterschied zwischen beiden grakas nur 10 % beträgt.

Die eizigen unterschiede die ich festellen konnte sind ja der "Shadertakt" , "G-Flop" und "GPU-Takt"

Wie wichtig ist der "Shadertakt" und 
"G-Flop" für Spiele?...
Lassen sie sich mit übertakten?  

Spiele in Full HD  27 Zoll 144 Hertz Monitor von Asus und auf ein LG 29 Zoll 60 Hertz Monitor.

.:System:.

CPU: 
4770K 4.5 Ghz
Arbeitsspeicher:
16GB Ram G.Skill 2133
Mainboard:
Asus Z87 Pro
Netzteil:
Corsair 860i
Gehäuse:
CM Stryker


----------



## MastaKLINGE (5. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> SSDs sollte man auch nicht Partitionieren... als Tipp ^^



Gut zu wissen 

Ich werd es bei Gelegenheit ändern


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (5. Mai 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> Hatte genau das selbe Problem in BF4, hinzu kammen noch Bluescreens.Benchmarks liefen ohne Probleme. Aber diese Probleme traten nur bei den Beta Treiber auf. Mit den 14.4 Treiber läuft bis lang alles sauber.
> Bei mir hat eine komplette Treiber deinstallation und eine System formation geholfen und bloss die Beta Treiber nicht mehr drauf machen.



Das nehme ich heute in Angriff. Habe extra bis zum Mai gewartet 

ALLES NEU MACHT DER MAI


----------



## Gummert (5. Mai 2014)

Die jenigen, die den Speicher nochmals OC haben und Probleme mit dem 14.4 haben > checkt den Speicher OC nochmal. Die Speichertimings wurden angepasst mit dem Treiber.

MSI Afterburner verursacht ebenfalls Grafikfehler bzw. Blackscreen. Ebenfalls runter schmeißen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Mai 2014)

Milika schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wollte euch gern fragen, ob sich eine r9 290 auf ein Niveau einer R9 290X übertakten lässt?
> 
> ...



mit 1050/1300mhz biste schon locker schneller als eine 290x zu


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Die jenigen, die den Speicher nochmals OC haben und Probleme mit dem 14.4 haben > checkt den Speicher OC nochmal. Die Speichertimings wurden angepasst mit dem Treiber.
> 
> MSI Afterburner verursacht ebenfalls Grafikfehler bzw. Blackscreen. Ebenfalls runter schmeißen.


 
Endlich wurde das mal angepasst


----------



## Schmenki (5. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob man die Backplate vom Arctic Xtreme IV irgendwo einzeln + Halterungen nach kaufen kann?
Würde gerne mal die Kühlung mit Referenzplatine + Backplate testen 

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Gummert (5. Mai 2014)

Kauf dir eine bei Aquatuning oder so... tun sich nichts.


----------



## jack56 (5. Mai 2014)

Hey ich habe nach ner Retoure ne komplett neue Sapphire Tri-X OC erhalten.

Würde es sich lohnen diese zu verkaufen und sich eine Sapphire Vapor-X zu holen?


----------



## Monsjo (5. Mai 2014)

Findest du die Lautstärke im Idle nervig?


----------



## Gummert (5. Mai 2014)

jack56 schrieb:


> Hey ich habe nach ner Retoure ne komplett neue Sapphire Tri-X OC erhalten.
> 
> Würde es sich lohnen diese zu verkaufen und sich eine Sapphire Vapor-X zu holen?


 
Die Tri-X ist günstiger ( 477 ) dafür kriegst du keine Vapor-X wenn du die für diesen Preis auch noch verkauft bekommst.


----------



## Roundy (5. Mai 2014)

jack56 schrieb:


> Hey ich habe nach ner Retoure ne komplett neue Sapphire Tri-X OC erhalten.
> 
> Würde es sich lohnen diese zu verkaufen und sich eine Sapphire Vapor-X zu holen?


 
nein warum auch...


----------



## jack56 (5. Mai 2014)

Okay, habs verstanden, werde die Tri-X OC behalten. Und ich denke, ich werde zur Zeit eh nicht gegen das Never Settle Programm ankommen, was den Verkaufspreis der Tri-X OC angeht.

Dann wird se gleich mal eingebaut und dann wieder mal paar Runden BF4 zocken.


----------



## orca113 (5. Mai 2014)

Hi Jungs, mein System läuft soweit gut,aber gerade wollte ich den 14.4 Treiber aufspielen da blieb der Bildschirm schwarz. Abgesicherter Modus alles gelöscht und neu start und anschliessend System Wiederherstellung.

 Wie installiere ich den Catalyst Treiber Kram richtig? Also ich bin kein Idiot hier, sondern durchaus Erfahren mit Rechenknechten aber dieses AMD Ding hier ist Neuland für mich.


----------



## basic123 (5. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Die jenigen, die den Speicher nochmals OC haben und Probleme mit dem 14.4 haben > checkt den Speicher OC nochmal. Die Speichertimings wurden angepasst mit dem Treiber.
> 
> MSI Afterburner verursacht ebenfalls Grafikfehler bzw. Blackscreen. Ebenfalls runter schmeißen.



Gibt es Alternativen für MSI Afterburner? Es geht mir hauptsächlich um 2D/3D-Profile und Undervolting.


----------



## Monsjo (5. Mai 2014)

Trixx von Sapphire soll ganz  gut sein.


----------



## basic123 (5. Mai 2014)

Ist man dann von Blackscreens etc. befreit oder mach Trixx auch Probleme? Hoffentlich erscheint bald die Finalversion des Afterburners oder Beta 20.


----------



## Gummert (5. Mai 2014)

Da musste auf ne neue Beta von Afterburner warten... Beta 20 müsste das dann sein. Die Jetzige Beta 19 ist zum kotzen, die hat auch paar mehr Bugs die auch bei nvidia auftreten.

Wie ich sagte, pass deinen Speicher an, die Timings wurden verschärft bei den Karten. 
Blackscreen steht hier auch im Thread 4-5 Seiten zurück.


----------



## Deathy93 (5. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ach sapphire baut Müll. Man denke an den blackscreen nach dem die Karte defekt war. Zog sich von der 58**-78**/79** Serie
> 
> Nein denke nicht dass man das abmontieren kann


 
Schlechter als PoworColor kann Sapphire einfach nicht sein.
Ich bin gespannt, wenn ich meine Vapor-X habe.

Der PoworColor Support ist ja auch der letzte Rotz!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Schlechter als PoworColor kann Sapphire einfach nicht sein.


Meine 5850 von Sapphire is teinfach im FurMark nach ~12h abgedankt. Einfach so^^


Deathy93 schrieb:


> Der PoworColor Support ist ja auch der letzte Rotz!


Die Servicemitarbeiter schon, aber ein Mitarbeiter in einem englischen Forum war sehr nett und hatte wenigstens Ahnung


----------



## Gummert (5. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Der PoworColor Support ist ja auch der letzte Rotz!


 
Willkommen im Club  
PowerColor hab ich mit der 5850 kennengelernt und daran hat sich nix geändert. Scheiß verein einfach


----------



## ALLiNEEDisWEED (5. Mai 2014)

Hab mal ne frage

Gibt es noch jemanden hier der ständig bluescreens unter last bekommt? Wenn ich benchmarks mache, dann läufts ab und zu komplett durch und ein andern mal schmiert er mit bluescreen ab. Fehler ist immer atikmdag.sys oder so ein kernel dings. Bin schon komplett verzweifelt weil ich die dinger nicht zum laufen kriege.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Mai 2014)

So, habe mein Bluescreen-Problem etwas weiterverfolgt. Im Bluescreen, der direkt nach dem Windowslogo kommt, steht: page fault in nonpaged area. Das Problem tritt nur auf wenn mehr als 1 Monitor angeschlossen ist. Hat das noch jemand?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Mai 2014)

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...n-Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Ret_947315.html

Das müsste die Vaporx kosten


----------



## BertB (5. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 4096MB XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation Edition Aktiv PCIe
> 
> Das müsste die Vaporx kosten


ist ein feines angebot,
ich bin sehr zufrieden mir der (mein gesamt pc ist na klar schon laut, erreicht bei meiner lüfterkurve unten im cf so 70% lüftergeschwindigkeit bei sehr guten temp werten um 70°C bei oc auf 1040MHz)


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Schlechter als PoworColor kann Sapphire einfach nicht sein.
> Ich bin gespannt, wenn ich meine Vapor-X habe.
> 
> Der PoworColor Support ist ja auch der letzte Rotz!


 
Also Ich kann mich micht beklagen im HWLuxx ist der PowerColor Support immer zurstelle und per Email bis jetzt immer keine 10Std zack ne Antwort.

Meine PowerColor läuft und läuft und läuft  OC ohne ende... 

Aber es muss ja immer einen geben dem man es nicht recht machen kann


----------



## XPrototypeX (5. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> So, habe mein Bluescreen-Problem etwas weiterverfolgt. Im Bluescreen, der direkt nach dem Windowslogo kommt, steht: page fault in nonpaged area. Das Problem tritt nur auf wenn mehr als 1 Monitor angeschlossen ist. Hat das noch jemand?


 
Haben die beiden Karte das selbe Bios und selben Takt? Ansonsten eventuell den Treiber neu installieren (kompletten Driver Clean).


----------



## orca113 (5. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal hat der Catalyst Treiber 14.4 ne Macke oder was? Kann das sein?


----------



## Milika (5. Mai 2014)

Gibt es ein unterschied zwischen den beiden grakas?? Einmal mit "OC" am ende und 1000 CPU Clock und das andere "UEFI" mit 957 CPU Clock am ende.


Links:

http://www.meinpaket.de/de/sapp4gb-d5-x-r9-290-tri-x-fr/p553878884/?traffic_source=7SPAREN

Und


http://www.acom-pc.de/de/Hardware-S...PCI-Express-3.0-2-x-DVI-HDMI-DisplayPort.html


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Mai 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Haben die beiden Karte das selbe Bios und selben Takt? Ansonsten eventuell den Treiber neu installieren (kompletten Driver Clean).



Es lief ja alles und mittlerweile läuft auch alles nur wenn ich 2 Monitore per DVI Anschließe (was mein Zeil ist) bekomme ich den Bluescreen...


----------



## XPrototypeX (5. Mai 2014)

Hast du trotzdem mal versucht das zu machen was ich vorgeschlagen habe? Schaden kann es doch nichts... Und solange du keine bessere Idee hast ist es eigentlich irrelevant darüber zu diskutieren. Ich denke nicht das es an der Karte liegt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Mai 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Hast du trotzdem mal versucht das zu machen was ich vorgeschlagen habe? Schaden kann es doch nichts... Und solange du keine bessere Idee hast ist es eigentlich irrelevant darüber zu diskutieren. Ich denke nicht das es an der Karte liegt.



Treiber werde ich mal komplett cleanen, per CCC hab Ichs zwar schonmal gemacht, aber mit CCleaner wird's wohl besser sein.


----------



## Gummert (5. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> So, habe mein Bluescreen-Problem etwas weiterverfolgt. Im Bluescreen, der direkt nach dem Windowslogo kommt, steht: page fault in nonpaged area. Das Problem tritt nur auf wenn mehr als 1 Monitor angeschlossen ist. Hat das noch jemand?


 
Welche Datei  verursacht den Fehler?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Welche Datei  verursacht den Fehler?



Wie Datei? Sorry, kenn mich da nicht so aus, weiß nur was im Screen drinne steht..


----------



## XPrototypeX (5. Mai 2014)

Wie hast du den die Monitore angeschlossen?


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. Mai 2014)

Milika schrieb:


> Gibt es ein unterschied zwischen den beiden grakas?? Einmal mit "OC" am ende und 1000 CPU Clock und das andere "UEFI" mit 957 CPU Clock am ende.
> 
> Links:
> 
> ...



Die 2. Ist einfach leicht OCt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Mai 2014)

Wie oben geschrieben, ich möchte gerne 2 per DVI anschließen. Da tritt das Problem auf, wenn ich aber einen per HDMI und einen per DVI anschließe funktioniert alles...


----------



## MastaKLINGE (5. Mai 2014)

Hey Gummert!

Ich hab Win 8 drauf gemacht, ist ja echt krass was das noch so an FPS rausholt  Wahnsinn...

Hab zwar jetzt nur Valley getestet, mit 14.4 whql und es lief richtig geschmeidig AB ganz weggelassen, bis auf so ein paar Szenen die ruckeln bzw stocken. Sind genau die gleichen Stellen wie sonst auch unter win7. Vllt ist die Benchmark auch verbuggt oder mein System ist kaputt... Kein plan 
Jedoch sieht es viel flüssiger aus.

Muss eigentlich morgen meine Karte umtauschen und hab keine zeit ausgiebiger mit meiner jetzigen Karte Games zu testen :/

Naja zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass n umstieg auf Win8.1 definitiv lohnt.

Achja und AS SSD hab ich auch nochmal laufen lassen. Ich muss die Platte wohl löschen und die Partitionen zusammenführen  hoffentlich ist das Problem danach behoben 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für die Tipps Gummert!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Hey Gummert!
> 
> Ich hab Win 8 drauf gemacht, ist ja echt krass was das noch so an FPS rausholt  Wahnsinn...
> 
> ...


 
Vally hat ein paar stellen wo es ruckelt bzw hängt. Ist normal.


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. Mai 2014)

Boah der 4K Test ist ja mal grottig :/


----------



## Milika (5. Mai 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Die 2. Ist einfach leicht OCt.






Kann ich dan also ruhig die normale graka ("non oc") nehmen und sie auf ca 1060 cpu clock oc'n?

Der aufpreis von ca 40euro für nur 40 gpu clock mehr, ist echt wahnsinn dann.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (5. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Vally hat ein paar stellen wo es ruckelt bzw hängt. Ist normal.



Nice 2 know  tnx

@speedy: ja meine SSD ist anscheinend total verbuggt nach OS neuinstallation.


----------



## Deathy93 (6. Mai 2014)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Also Ich kann mich micht beklagen im HWLuxx ist der PowerColor Support immer zurstelle und per Email bis jetzt immer keine 10Std zack ne Antwort.
> 
> Meine PowerColor läuft und läuft und läuft  OC ohne ende...
> 
> Aber es muss ja immer einen geben dem man es nicht recht machen kann


 
Gibt hier genug Leute, die Probleme mit ihrer PCS+ haben oder hatten.

Wenn bei mir 2 von 2 Karten einfach nur schei*e sind, dann ist ja wohl klar, dass ich so über PowerColor rede.

Ich habe meine E-Mail vor 3 oder 4 Tagen abgeschickt und noch keine Antwort erhalten.


Naja, was solls, die Karte ist ja zum Glück jetzt weg.. 
Ich hoffe, dass MF mir schnell den Kaufpreis gutschreibt, damit ich die Vapor-X bestellen kann.


----------



## orca113 (6. Mai 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat der Catalyst Treiber 14.4 ne Macke oder was? Kann das sein?


  Ernste Frage oben.  Bekomme diesen Treiber für mein R9290X nicht installiert. Während der Installation wird der Monitor schwarz und geht aus. Beim Rechner an und aus machen bleibt der ebenfalls schwarz.

Es hilft nur per Save Mode starten und System Wiederherstellung


----------



## rn3 (6. Mai 2014)

Meine Vapor-X kommt nachher  bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Meine Vapor-X kommt nachher  bin ja mal gespannt



Cool .....wo bestellt?

bitte gleich Feedback geben ok ?!


----------



## XPrototypeX (6. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Wie oben geschrieben, ich möchte gerne 2 per DVI anschließen. Da tritt das Problem auf, wenn ich aber einen per HDMI und einen per DVI anschließe funktioniert alles...


 
Für mich hat sich das so angehört als würde es bei einem Monitor klappen bei 2 aber nicht. Aber wenn es so ist habe ich wirklich keine Idee. Beide Monitore sind an einer Graka angeschlossen?



orca113 schrieb:


> Ernste Frage oben.  Bekomme diesen Treiber für mein R9290X nicht installiert. Während der Installation wird der Monitor schwarz und geht aus. Beim Rechner an und aus machen bleibt der ebenfalls schwarz.
> 
> Es hilft nur per Save Mode starten und System Wiederherstellung


 
Das ist jetzt nur ins blaue geraten. So etwas ähnliches hatte ich mal mit meiner GTX 260. Damals habe ich alle Programme und Services geschlossen die nichts mit Windows zu tun haben, dann hat es funktioniert. Damals hatte ich mir dafür extra ein neuen Benutzeraccount eingerichtet.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (6. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Gibt hier genug Leute, die Probleme mit ihrer PCS+ haben oder hatten.
> 
> Wenn bei mir 2 von 2 Karten einfach nur schei*e sind, dann ist ja wohl klar, dass ich so über PowerColor rede.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe bereits die 3te PCS+ in Folge und bis auf die 7970 (RAM Probleme nach knapp 1,5Jahre) noch keine Probleme gehabt.

Die Erste war die 5870 PCS+. Das war ein Hammer Teil. Leistung und Lautstärke absolut top. Hat mich für meine Verhältnisse  lang begleitet und über die komplette 6000der Serie hinweg springen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kam die 7970 PCS+ Vortex II. Die hatte Bums ohne Ende und war zu der Zeit als sie raus kam eine der schnellsten 7970 auf dem Markt. Das Kühlsystem mit den herausziehbaren Lüftern, um den Totraum unter dem Rotor zu minimieren hat ca. 3-5K gebracht. Schade nur, das es nur wenige in Deutschland davon gab und damit auch keine deutsche Review (zumindest nach meinem Wissen).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem der RAM bei der 7970 Probleme gemacht hat, habe ich nach ziehmlich viel Schreiberei und mit Caseking und Powercolor (ja, die antworten auf Mails) meine aktuelle R9 290 PCS+ bekommen. Mit dieser bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die kleinen Problemchen mit Treibern und Software haben alle, die gern Basteln und rum Probieren und "Optimieren" wollen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, wer einfach nur einen nackten Rechner nimmt, ohne Schnick-Schnack. Windows installiert, die WHQL Treiber installiert. Sich sein Spiel drauf bügelt, einen 24" FHD Monitor installiert und sich das Headset auf den Kopf klemmt, der wird in den aller wenigsten Fällen Probleme mit der GraKa haben.

Wer aber wie hier im Forum sicher die meisten, Beta Treiber nutzt, diese aller paar Wochen runter und neue drauf installiert, AB als beta verwendet, untervoltet, overvoltet, oc'ed und mal 1 2 oder sonst wie viele Monitore verwendet, der braucht sich über aufkommende Probleme nicht wundern. Ich schließe mich damit auf keinen Fall aus. Ich bin einer von den Kandidaten, die mehr mit Basteln und Probieren am Rechner beschäftigt sind, als beim Zocken (denn dafür ist eigentlich eine GraKa der gehobenen Klasse gedacht )


----------



## rn3 (6. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Cool .....wo bestellt?
> 
> bitte gleich Feedback geben ok ?!



Mindfactory, werd berichten ob alles soweit i.O ist


----------



## MastaKLINGE (6. Mai 2014)

Ich bin so fasziniert von dem Mehr an FPS ich hab mir erstmal WIN8 gekauft


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

Für wie viel


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (6. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Für wie viel


 
Hab gestern für nen Kumpel Win 8.1 64bit für 26,50€ bekommen, bei Windows 8 Key | Windows 7 Key | Windows Product Key

Hab meine Win 8.1 64bit Enterprise auch da gekauft.


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## basic123 (6. Mai 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Ich bin so fasziniert von dem Mehr an FPS ich hab mir erstmal WIN8 gekauft



Bringt W8.1 wirklich mehr FPS? Hab nämlich zuletzt einen Test gelesen, der zeigt, dass die FPS je nach Game unter W8.1 sogar niedriger ausfallen können.   Ansonsten bewegen sich die Unterschiede in einem Bereich von unter 1%.


The Tech Buyer's Guru - Does the OS Matter? Windows 7 vs. Windows 8.1 in Games


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (6. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Bringt W8.1 wirklich mehr FPS? Hab nämlich zuletzt einen Test gelesen, der zeigt, dass *die FPS je nach Game unter W8.1* sogar niedriger ausfallen können.   Ansonsten bewegen sich die Unterschiede in einem Bereich von unter 1%.
> 
> 
> The Tech Buyer's Guru - Does the OS Matter? Windows 7 vs. Windows 8.1 in Games


 
Die Antwort hast Du Dir schon selbst gegeben.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (6. Mai 2014)

Verdammt  ich hab 50 bezahlt -.-

Kein scheiß, hatte gestern im Valley so 15-20 FPS mehr


----------



## BertB (6. Mai 2014)

ich glaub mal gelesen zu haben, dass die fx gut von win 8 profitieren
habe bei meinem amd setup ebenfalls win 8.1


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Mai 2014)

Heute Abend wird die R9 290 Vaporx oc bestellt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Heute Abend wird die R9 290 Vaporx oc bestellt


 
Wieso erst heute Abend?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wieso erst heute Abend?



Weil ich gerade bei der Arbeit bin....und erst gegen 23 Uhr @ home bin und

und werde auch bei MF nach 0 Uhr bestellen weil wegen keine Versandkosten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Weil ich gerade bei der Arbeit bin....und erst gegen 23 Uhr @ home bin und
> 
> und werde auch bei MF nach 0 Uhr bestellen weil wegen keine Versandkosten


 
Achso. Es sind noch 2 VaporX auf Lager. Wenn ich Ende der Woche keine mehr abbekomme bin ich suaer  Das mit den Versandkosten ist eine gute Idee


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Achso. Es sind noch 2 VaporX auf Lager. Wenn ich Ende der Woche keine mehr abbekomme bin ich suaer  Das mit den Versandkosten ist eine gute Idee



Jo mir ist egal ob noch diese Woche oder nächste Woche....weil habe äh schön ewig gewartet .....November ist verdammt lang her  möchte mal wieder was anderes als skill zogge


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo mir ist egal ob noch diese Woche oder nächste Woche....weil habe äh schön ewig gewartet .....November ist verdammt lang her  möchte mal wieder was anderes als skill zogge


 
Du bist auch sehr geduldig aber ich sitze auf heißen Kohlen. Meine IGPU ist nämlich auch eine ganze Ecke langsamer als deine  Ich will nur endlich mal eine funktionierende Karte.

BTW Mein 750-ster Post in diesem Thread


----------



## Monsjo (6. Mai 2014)

Dann muss ich wohl auf die nächste Fuhre VaporX warten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl auf die nächste Fuhre VaporX warten.


 
Laut Mindfactory ist die Karte schon nachbestellt


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

Meine ist Unterwegs! Für 500€ könnt Ihr sie haben


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (6. Mai 2014)

Also auf Alternate müssten noch Vapor-x verfügbar sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Meine ist Unterwegs! Für 500€ könnt Ihr sie haben


 
Ich hoffe dein Postauto wo sich deine Karte drin befindet wird Opfer einen Attentat 

Nein Spaß. Ich hoffe du bist mit der Karte zufrieden. Feedback ist gern erwünscht


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

Ich denke Freitag werde ich mal etwas sagen können, wenn der PC fertig zusammen gebaut ist. 
Aber auf ein detailiertes Statemant braucht Ihr nicht zu hoffen, da ich Laie bin ...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Du bist auch sehr geduldig aber ich sitze auf heißen Kohlen. Meine IGPU ist nämlich auch eine ganze Ecke langsamer als deine  Ich will nur endlich mal eine funktionierende Karte.
> 
> BTW Mein 750-ster Post in diesem Thread



Stimmt skill auf FH mit Grafik auf Mittel 50-70fps sehr gut spielbar 

ich will aber wieder Grafikbomber @Max zogge  BF4 ist schon installiert und wartet auf dem ersten Einsatz


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Stimmt skill auf FH mit Grafik auf Mittel 50-70fps sehr gut spielbar
> 
> ich will aber wieder Grafikbomber @Max zogge  BF4 ist schon installiert und wartet auf dem ersten Einsatz


 
Crysis 3 ist besser^^ oder Metro 

Aber wenn du lust hast, könenn wir wenn wir beide wieder grakas haben mal ne runde zusammen drehen


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Mai 2014)

Bestellt doch in Italien   
Dort ist die Vapor X um gerade mal 391 Euro zu bekommen

.:: www.taocomputer.it ::.

Scheda Video Ati Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X 4GB PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI,DP [11227-04-40G] - BPM Power

Obwohl es mir die R9 290 XFX Doubke Dissipation mehr antut als die R9 290 Vapor X
Nur sol die XFX R9 290 Double Dissi.  heiss werden, bis 92/93 Grad bei leisen 45% Lüfter, die VRM Temperaturen aber gute 110 Grad betragen!!!   
Erhöht man die Lüfter auf 75% bleibt die Karte kühler um die 80 Grad aber die Karte ist dann sehr laut und äußerst störend, zudem die VRM Temperatur immer noch enorm hohe, knappe 100 grad.
Kann dies so bestätigt werden ?


----------



## Monsjo (6. Mai 2014)

Da gebe ich lieber zehn Euro mehr aus und habe dafür weniger Stress mit dem Kundendienst.


----------



## orca113 (6. Mai 2014)

Zwar habe ich schon einen Thread aufgemacht aber da sich dort nichts tut, nochmal die Frage: Hat von euch einer Probleme mit dem Catalyst 14.4?


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (6. Mai 2014)

Also wie gesagt auf alternate ist sie neu eingetroffen und in kürze versandfertig SAPPHIRE R9 290 OC Vapor-X TRI-X 4 GB GDDR5, Grafikkarte Full...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Crysis 3 ist besser^^ oder Metro
> 
> Aber wenn du lust hast, könenn wir wenn wir beide wieder grakas haben mal ne runde zusammen drehen



Klar haste BF4 ? Nickname ?
Meinen siehste in meiner Signatur BF3 Stats .....kannst mich ruhig adden  in Skill biste ja nitt on  

Ich wohl heute Abend wieder


----------



## Monsjo (6. Mai 2014)

Ich werde auch keinen Preis zahlen, den ich nicht zahlen muss.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Mai 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt auf alternate ist sie neu eingetroffen und in kürze versandfertig SAPPHIRE R9 290 OC Vapor-X TRI-X 4 GB GDDR5, Grafikkarte Full...



Viel zu teuer da.....


----------



## BertB (6. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bestellt doch in Italien
> Dort ist die Vapor X um gerade mal 391 Euro zu bekommen
> 
> .:: www.taocomputer.it ::.
> ...



absolut nicht,
habe die xfx 290 im crossfire laufen, als untere karte,
seit dem neuesten catalyst kann ich die leider temperaturmäßig nicht mehr gescheit auslesen mit gpu-z,
aber bei ~70% lüfter geht die auf ~70°C laut afterburner, 
mit aggressiverer lüfterkurve, oc auf 1040MHz, und, wie gesagt, im crossfire
die spawas ebenfalls ~70°C bei 70% lüfter, kann ich derzeit aber nicht mehr nachmessen

alleine hab ich sie nicht ausprobiert,
halte jedenfalls sehr viel von der karte
bei niedriger lüfterumdrehung könnt ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die warm wird, 
lamellen scheinen ziemlich eng


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Klar haste BF4 ? Nickname ?
> Meinen siehste in meiner Signatur BF3 Stats .....kannst mich ruhig adden  in Skill biste ja nitt on
> 
> Ich wohl heute Abend wieder


 
Ich adde dich dann  Klar habe ich BF4. 

Ja die Zeit ist leider momentan nicht da um großartig zu spielen


----------



## Gummert (6. Mai 2014)

@orca113

Nein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

Falls jemand sparen will: SAPPHIRE R9 290 OC TRI-X 4 GB GDDR5, Grafikkarte Full Retail,...


----------



## BertB (6. Mai 2014)

frägt sich halt, warum die zurückging,
aber gutes angebot


----------



## rn3 (6. Mai 2014)

Bin gerade dabei meine Vapor-X einzubauen


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Mai 2014)

@BertB

Aber wie viele User der XFX R9 290 DD berichten sind jene 70% Lüfterspeed ja schon ganz schön laut, wohl in etwa wie beim AMD Referenz 47% Lüfterspeed von der Lautstärke her!
Übrignes, bitte wie ist an der Slotblende der Austritt, jene mit XFX Logo oder die Standard Lüfterschlitze wie beim Referenz Modell der R9 290
Oder ist der Auslass wie auf diesem Bild:
Screenshots | [H]ard|OCP

Danke vielmals!


----------



## rn3 (6. Mai 2014)

Sooo......alten Nvidia Treiber etc runter,ccleaner durchlaufen lassen und anschließend pc runtergefahren und die neue Karte eingebaut.HDMI Kabel dran,pc fährt hoch aber Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und angeblich kein Signal.

Gut eben umgestöpselt auf die Intel HD4000er und so probiert den Amd 14.4 zu installieren, jedoch ohne erfolg, da am Ende zwar steht erfolgreich aber mit einer Warnung, wo jedoch keine Fehlermeldung drinne steht.Und den Catalys Instllationsmanager der ja installiert sein soll gibt es auch nicht.

Was mach ich denn falsch?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei meine Vapor-X einzubauen



Berichte bitte


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Sooo......alten Nvidia Treiber etc runter,ccleaner durchlaufen lassen und anschließend pc runtergefahren und die neue Karte eingebaut.HDMI Kabel dran,pc fährt hoch aber Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und angeblich kein Signal.
> 
> Gut eben umgestöpselt auf die Intel HD4000er und so probiert den Amd 14.4 zu installieren, jedoch ohne erfolg, da am Ende zwar steht erfolgreich aber mit einer Warnung, wo jedoch keine Fehlermeldung drinne steht.Und den Catalys Instllationsmanager der ja installiert sein soll gibt es auch nicht.
> 
> Was mach ich denn falsch?



Schließe mal über dvi an....


----------



## rn3 (6. Mai 2014)

Ohne erfolg pc fährt hoch aber Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.
Müsste er mir die Grafikkarte nicht wenigstens im Gerätemanager anzeigen?dort steht nur die Intel HD drinne


----------



## Gummert (6. Mai 2014)

Bios iGPU mal Manuell aus machen und starten.


----------



## m1ch1 (6. Mai 2014)

hab ein ähnliches problem vorhin im Standby gehabt. 

Bei mir hat es geholfen den DVI port an der Grafikkarte zu wechseln.


----------



## rn3 (6. Mai 2014)

Habs geschafft!!!!Habe die Grafikkarte ausgebaut und die Batterie vom Mb rausgenommen (resetet) kurz gewartet,  wieder rein und zack hat Sie erkannt und Treiber konnte installiert werden!

Also falls das bei jemandem passieren sollte, hier vllt die passende Lösung 

Eine Sache wäre da jedoch: 2 Bildschirme angeschlossen

1 DVI 1 HDMI, hab im CCC die Auflösung bei beiden auf FHD gestellt jedoch habe ich nun nicht den kompletten Bildschirm sondern drum herum ist 1-2 cm schwarzer Rand


----------



## Gummert (6. Mai 2014)

Deine iGPU hat sich halt vorgeschoben... mehr nicht. Deaktivierung dessen hätte auch gereicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> 1 DVI 1 HDMI, hab im CCC die Auflösung bei beiden auf FHD gestellt jedoch habe ich nun nicht den kompletten Bildschirm sondern drum herum ist 1-2 cm schwarzer Rand


Resolutionscale hoch drehen bzw runter drehen


----------



## rn3 (6. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Deine iGPU hat sich halt vorgeschoben... mehr nicht. Deaktivierung dessen hätte auch gereicht.



Hatte ja die Priorität auf PCIe gesetzt gehabt, aber danke für den Tipp


Das mit der Resolutionscale hat auch geklappt ! Danke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Mai 2014)

Spulenfiepen?
temps und Lautstärke ? mit einen Monitor


----------



## rn3 (6. Mai 2014)

Idle: 34℃
Last nach 45min "Cs Go Max fps auf 300" 61℃ und von Spulenfiepen nichts zu hören.

Lautstärke war vollkommen ok da sind meine 2 verbauten 200er lauter 
Ach und es waren beide Monitore angeschlossen.

Werd aber morgen nochma genau schauen, zu spät, dann nen ründchen bf4 und mal 3dmark testen.


----------



## LaK0r (6. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Berichte bitte


 
Ich kann nur einen sehr unprofessionellen Bericht abgeben (hab die Karte erst seit ca. über 1er Woche, und die Zeit fehlt etwas zum zocken  ), aber bin bis jetzt natürlich komplett zufrieden. Dark Solls 2 mit GeDeSaTo alles auf Anschlag (bis auf DOF weil mir des meiner Meinung nach die Optik zerstört) + Downsampling von 4K auf einen WQHD Monitor, Fazit: eingemeißelte 60 Bilder pro Sekunde. Mal schauen ob ich den Monitor übertakte um zu sehen wie viele fps gehen. Leider fehlt mir gerade das passende Spiel um die Grafikkarte etwas zu reizen. Titanfall ist natürlich auch lächerlich was Hardwarehunger betrifft, trotzdem aber übel dass während dem Spiel 3.5GB Speicher gebraucht werden ...
Battlefield habe ich nicht vor wieder zu installieren, d.h. Watch Dogs wird bald das nächste ernsthafte Benchmark werden.
Ansonsten zur Lautstärke: hab leider noch ein Gehäuse mit richtig miesen (bzw nicht vorhandenen) Airflow. Es sind keine Lüfter eingebaut die Luft einsaugen oder wegbefördern. Solange ich eine Gehäusewand offen lasse ist die Karte meistens bei 55-60 Grad, mit wirklich leisen Lüftern. Bei geschlossenen siehts natürlich etwas anders aus, aber dass ist auch nicht der Sinn der Sache. Somit kann ich da kein gültiges Fazit ziehen. Aber ich denke sobald ein neues Gehäuse da ist sollte die Karte auch bei den genannten Temperaturen stabil bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Mai 2014)

Wieviel Grad hast im geschlossenen Gehäuse in etwa und wird die Karte dann beim Zocken laut, oder nur minimal lauter als sonst (Bei Offener Gehäuseseite)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Mai 2014)

So gerade die Vaporx bestellt bei MF 

Wird dann wohl Dienstag kommen  Freu


----------



## rn3 (7. Mai 2014)

Ich hab nen cm storm enforcer mit nem 200er in der front (saugend), 200er Deckel (raus) und 120 hinten (raus).

Und kam gestern im idle auf 34℃ und unter Last auf 62℃


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So gerade die Vaporx bestellt bei MF
> 
> Wird dann wohl Dienstag kommen  Freu


 
 nimm dir am Dienstag frei


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> nimm dir am Dienstag frei



Das wird mein Chef nicht mit machen 

ich hoffe wirklich ich habe Glück mit der Karte .....kein spulenfiepen und gute temps ..... Sie sollte auch die 1200mhz ohne Artefakte schaffen (benches )
Und 24/7 1100/1400mit standartspannung...... Dann wäre ich zufrieden


----------



## Fiftdey (7. Mai 2014)

Womit testet ihr euer System und womit lest ihr eure Daten aus? Gibt es da ein tut für oder ähnliches ?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (7. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Womit testet ihr euer System und womit lest ihr eure Daten aus? Gibt es da ein tut für oder ähnliches ?


 
Stabilitätstest am besten mit unigine - Heaven und/oder unigine - Valley

Praxistest ist Battlefield 4 zu empfehlen, da das Game ziemlich stark auf die GPU geht und Fehler schnell aufdeckt.

Daten werden am einfachsten mit GPU-Z - Info-Tool fr Grafikkarten und GPUs ausgelesen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Mai 2014)

Oder Crysis bzw Metro. Dort ist die Grafikkarte auch stark am schwitzen


----------



## Fiftdey (7. Mai 2014)

Ok verstanden & wird Freitag ausgeführt! Dann mach ich ein paar Screens und poste sie


----------



## JohnnyXVI (7. Mai 2014)

Lightning heute angekommen, aber leider geht morgen erst die CPU Richtung Mindfactory und wird dann ausgetauscht. Das dauert noch bis nächste Woche, bis ich die testen kann.  Sie liegt quasi neben mir, aber kann noch nicht in den PC. Das ist echt mies.


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir ja den Morpheus bei Caseking bestellt, auf die Nachfrage hin, ob ich morgen mein Paket bekomm, antwortete man mir nur, "der Kühler wird versendet, wenn lieferbar, Artikel sei nicht lieferbar.. " Was ist denn da los??


----------



## Monsjo (7. Mai 2014)

Der Artikel ist neu, von einem relativ kleinem Hersteller und hat einen kleinen Kundenkreis, dass der nicht sofort lieferbar ist, überrascht mich  nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Lightning heute angekommen, aber leider geht morgen erst die CPU Richtung Mindfactory und wird dann ausgetauscht. Das dauert noch bis nächste Woche, bis ich die testen kann.  Sie liegt quasi neben mir, aber kann noch nicht in den PC. Das ist echt mies.


 
Wenn du einen Intel hast  würde ich mich mic hsofort an Intel wenden. Habe das schon einmal machen dürfen und binen 5 Tage hatte ich einen neue CPU bei mir. Die lassen die sogar persönlich von der ost abholen


----------



## rn3 (7. Mai 2014)

Hab mal kurz 15min Day Z Standalone angeschmissen und GPU-Z laufen lassen, ist das normal das der Core Clock so hin und her schwankt?Der Rest passt ja soweit.

Ps:wusst gerade nicht wie ich den log hier sonst anhängen soll


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz 15min Day Z Standalone angeschmissen und GPU-Z laufen lassen, ist das normal das der Core Clock so hin und her schwankt?Der Rest passt ja soweit.
> 
> Ps:wusst gerade nicht wie ich den log hier sonst anhängen soll


 
Das ist normal bei DayZ


----------



## rn3 (7. Mai 2014)

Hab nämlich sonst gerade nichts dolles zum testen, Bf4 muss ich alles updaten  und Watchdogs bzw Wildstar kommen erst noch.
Bei Cs Go hält er aber den Takt von 1030 ist ja auch nichts besonderes.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Mai 2014)

Warum hat pcgh immer so hohe temps ....wie jetzt auch bei der Vaporx in der neuen Print .... Offener Aufbau soviel schlechter?


----------



## Gummert (7. Mai 2014)

Im Offenen ist die sogar besser... ich frage mich auch immer wieder, wie die ( Allgemein alle ) da testen, keiner der jemals angegebenen Temperaturen stimmte mit dem überein. Ob ich nun keinen Gehäuselüfter verwende oder mit, immer besser...


----------



## Cyrus10000 (7. Mai 2014)

Der Morpheus ist bestellt^^ bin ich gespannt wie er den MK-26 fertig macht und wehe nicht. 

Liquid Metal auf der GPU sollte man nicht machen oder?


----------



## Gummert (7. Mai 2014)

Ne... Fläche groß genug. Bei den CPUs halt nicht so.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (7. Mai 2014)

Cyrus10000 schrieb:


> Der Morpheus ist bestellt^^ bin ich gespannt wie er den MK-26 fertig macht und wehe nicht.
> 
> Liquid Metal auf der GPU sollte man nicht machen oder?


 
Ich hab die Coollabory Liquid Matal Pads genommen, die sind echt gut zu handhaben und ungefährlich


----------



## Tazmal27 (7. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So gerade die Vaporx bestellt bei MF
> 
> Wird dann wohl Dienstag kommen  Freu


 
eher nicht, mindfactory hat zurzeit versandprobleme, die karte ist auch nicht lieferbar bis 9.5... rechne mit mittwoch oder donnerstag. Zurzeit brauchen auch die Goldlevels 2 bis 3 Tage zum Versand

nen kumpel von mir hat sich heute ne tri-x bestellt, seine erste amd karte seid vielen jahren.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (7. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> eher nicht, mindfactory hat zurzeit versandprobleme, die karte ist auch nicht lieferbar bis 9.5... rechne mit mittwoch oder donnerstag. Zurzeit brauchen auch die Goldlevels 2 bis 3 Tage zum Versand


 Stimmt meine wurde auch erst 2Tage später verschickt. Habe Mindfactory aber bei der Rücksendung freundlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## Tazmal27 (7. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Stimmt meine wurde auch erst 2Tage später verschickt. Habe Mindfactory aber bei der Rücksendung freundlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht.


 
hab ich heute auch mit einem storno bei einer gtx 780... jetzt wird bei hardwareversand oder so bestellt


----------



## Monsjo (7. Mai 2014)

Weil es ein paar Tage länger dauert  storniert ihr?


----------



## X6Sixcore (7. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Im Offenen ist die sogar besser... ich frage mich auch immer wieder, wie die ( Allgemein alle ) da testen, keiner der jemals angegebenen Temperaturen stimmte mit dem überein. Ob ich nun keinen Gehäuselüfter verwende oder mit, immer besser...



Die Temps sind auch von der Umgebung abhängig.

Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Raumtemperatur das Testlabor bei PCGH hat (habe es zumindest nicht im Kopf), aber an sich wäre eine Angabe im Test nicht schlecht, welche den Temperaturunterschied zwischen Karte bzw. deren Hitzequellen und der Umgebung in Kelvin beschreibt.

Das wäre - bei fehlender Angabe der Raumtemperatur - immerhin leicht aussagekräftiger.

Richtig gute Vergleichswerte bekommt man jedoch nur mit einem separat klimatisierten Raum als Testlabor, in dem immer die gleiche Temperatur vorherrscht.

So muss auch in Kalibrierlaboren gearbeitet werden, um einen definierten Messprozess nach DKD nachweisen zu können...

Habe mal ne Zeit lang in einem firmeneigenen Labor solcher Art gesessen (und bin froh, endlich wieder echte händische Arbeit mit sichtbarem Ergebnis und zufriedenen Kunden abliefern zu können - nicht, wie im Labor, monoton am Prüfplatz zu versauern...gehste kaputt bei...)


----------



## JohnnyXVI (7. Mai 2014)

Nein, also ich zumindest nicht. Ich habe meine Lightning bestellt, und dann meine nvidia mit Spulenfiepen zurückgeschickt, dabei hab ich ihnen das mitgeteilt. Die Lightning ist schon längst hier.


----------



## Tazmal27 (7. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Weil es ein paar Tage länger dauert  storniert ihr?


 
logo, ich zahle keinen bonuslvl für schnellen versand wenn er nicht gewährleistet ist... außerdem ist mindfactory bei mir eh untendurch nachdem schon die zweite bestellung schief gelaufen ist jetzt... wen ich bei hardwareversand heute abend bestelle kommts übermorgen früh an und fertig ist die laube, meine neue karte kostet da gradmal 7 euro mehr, da hab ich sogar noch gespart wegen 12 euro versand bei MF 

bin ein ungeduldiger mensch was sowas angeht


----------



## Fiftdey (7. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> logo, ich zahle keinen bonuslvl für schnellen versand wenn er nicht gewährleistet ist... außerdem ist mindfactory bei mir eh untendurch nachdem schon die zweite bestellung schief gelaufen ist jetzt... wen ich bei hardwareversand heute abend bestelle kommts übermorgen früh an und fertig ist die laube, meine neue karte kostet da gradmal 7 euro mehr, da hab ich sogar noch gespart wegen 12 euro versand bei MF
> 
> bin ein ungeduldiger mensch was sowas angeht


 
Oder man bestellt zwischen 0 und 6 und spart sich die 12€


----------



## Tazmal27 (7. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Oder man bestellt zwischen 0 und 6 und spart sich die 12€


 
oder das, aber selbst dann ist das goldlevel umsonst zurzeit


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> eher nicht, mindfactory hat zurzeit versandprobleme, die karte ist auch nicht lieferbar bis 9.5... rechne mit mittwoch oder donnerstag. Zurzeit brauchen auch die Goldlevels 2 bis 3 Tage zum Versand
> 
> nen kumpel von mir hat sich heute ne tri-x bestellt, seine erste amd karte seid vielen jahren.


 
Ja die haben vlt auch mehr zu tun?.

Geht halt nicht immer alles so schnell


----------



## Fiftdey (7. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> oder das, aber selbst dann ist das goldlevel umsonst zurzeit


 
Montag um 0:05 bestellt heute geliefert! Gestern schon der Tower.. Ohne Gold Level


----------



## Speedy1612 (7. Mai 2014)

MF ist momentan der größte Kack Laden !   14 Tage für mein AM1 System nur hin und her jeder hat am Tele was anderes gesagt , Abhilfe hat erst die 1 Stern ultra ultra negativ Bewertung auf Facebook geschafft aufeinmal ging es mit Versand.....


----------



## rn3 (7. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob knapp über 12k beim 3dmark 11 im Performance Modus ok sind.


----------



## Gummert (7. Mai 2014)

Zusätzliche Hardware benennen wäre schon besser...


----------



## basic123 (7. Mai 2014)

Muss ja keiner dort bestellen, wenn es ein "Kack Laden" ist. Meine letzte Bestellung hat keine 24h gedauert und das von Wilhelmshaven nach Bayern! Wenn hier so mancher Pfosten 10 Grafikkarten oder CPU's bestellt, nur um 9 nahher wieder zurückzuschicken, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, dass es mal länger dauern kann.


----------



## rn3 (7. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Zusätzliche Hardware benennen wäre schon besser...



I5 3570K @ 4,4Ghz
16gb ram  1600er
290 Vapor-X


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (7. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warum hat pcgh immer so hohe temps ....wie jetzt auch bei der Vaporx in der neuen Print .... Offener Aufbau soviel schlechter?



Wie viel haben die denn gemessen ?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (7. Mai 2014)

@basic123

so siehts doch aus. MF ist schon super. nur zaubern kann eben keiner von denen und FEHLER passieren auch bei AMAZON.

aber das ist unsere neue HATER-KULTUR. ich mag es überhaupt nicht mehr hören bzw. lesen.
nichts, aber auch absolut nichts darf mehr falsch laufen, ohne das irgendwo einer einen negativ-kommentar oder shitstorm & ähnliches verursacht.
arme gesellschaft. muss sich nur noch auskotzen über jede kleinigkeit.

@rn3

gibts keine vergleichswerte auf den 1000 hardware-seiten im netz?

mfg


----------



## Gummert (7. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> I5 3570K @ 4,4Ghz
> 16gb ram  1600er
> 290 Vapor-X


 
Könnte besser sein... sollte er zumindest, weil ist halt nen FX , hatte nämlich bissle mehr Punkte wo ich vor ner weile mit nem fx 8350@ stock gebencht hatte.
War auch ne 290 zwecks Test.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Könnte besser sein... sollte er zumindest, weil ist halt nen FX , hatte nämlich bissle mehr Punkte wo ich vor ner weile mit nem fx 8350@ stock gebencht hatte.
> War auch ne 290 zwecks Test.


 
Wo ist ein i5 ein FX


----------



## Gummert (7. Mai 2014)

Ja eben... wieso hat er mit nem i5 OC weniger als nen popeliger fx@stock mit 290 ... lies halt mal weiter, nach dem Komma 

Nen i5 brauch ich daher gar nicht erst raus kramen um zu sehen, dass an seiner Kiste nix so läuft wie es soll...


----------



## rn3 (7. Mai 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> @basic123
> 
> so siehts doch aus. MF ist schon super. nur zaubern kann eben keiner von denen und FEHLER passieren auch bei AMAZON.
> 
> ...


 
Doch b nun eine relativ aktuelle gefunden 
3D Mark 11 - Benchmarkliste zum Leistungsvergleich mit anderen PC-Systemen - PC-Erfahrung.de


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> , weil ist halt nen FX ,


 
Das habe ich nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## Gummert (7. Mai 2014)

Ja, mit Komma... kein Punkt 

@rn3,

k.A was du mit deiner Kiste so gemacht hast, aber da bremst einiges... wenn aber alles so läuft wie es gewünscht ist... nur wegen den paar Punkten mehr... 
Naja die Zeiten sind vorbei wo ich nach jedem Punkt gegriffen habe


----------



## die.foenfrisur (7. Mai 2014)

12590
AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test

12870
AMD Radeon R9-290 review - DX11: Futuremark 3DMark 11

14570
AMD Radeon R9 290 Review - Performance

13750
AMD Radeon R9 290 4GB Reference Video Card Review - Benchmarks - 3DMark 11

alles dabei^^

mfg


----------



## rn3 (7. Mai 2014)

Hmm mal schauen wie es susschaut wenn der auf stock läuft bzw ob der ram nach dem BIOS reset auf 1600 lief, werd nu erstma pennen


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Mai 2014)

Welche Möglichkeiten würden sich anbieten, zwecks anderer R9 290-er Karte, XFX R9 290.
Die Sapphire VAPOR X wird zu knapp werden, dort wo meine Karte verbaut ist würde es gehen, am ersten PCI-ex 16-fach wird es jedoch zu eng werden!!

Hier das Board, Grafikkarte steckt im untersten Slot PCI-ex 8-fach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Hier nun das ThermalTake Matrix VX Gehäuse mit verbauten Komponenten, Sapphire R9 290 AMD Referenz Design:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Gehäuse mit vorheriger verbauter Sapphire HD7950 OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gummert (8. Mai 2014)

wieso verlinkst du die thumbs? Klick mal selbst drauf.... ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> oder das, aber selbst dann ist das goldlevel umsonst zurzeit



Ich benutze nie goldlevel und trotzdem sauschnelle Lieferung ...was ihr immer habt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Mai 2014)

Löschen


----------



## MastaKLINGE (8. Mai 2014)

Läuft wieder  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab jetzt win8 pro drauf. Im Laufe des Tages baller ich alles drauf was ich brauche und checke dann ob meine Lightning dann vernünftig läuft!

Hab sie übrigens noch nicht umgetauscht.


----------



## Speedy1612 (8. Mai 2014)

Für ne 840 EVO ist dein 4K wert aber noch immer nicht gerade besonders  , habe da einen Wesentlich höheren Score zum Schluss


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Mai 2014)

Vlt sollte er ein FW update machen. Vlt hat er noch die alte drauf


----------



## The-Typhoon (8. Mai 2014)

Was ist denn ein guter 4K Wert?
Habe da auch nur 30 im lesemodus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (8. Mai 2014)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Für ne 840 EVO ist dein 4K wert aber noch immer nicht gerade besonders  , habe da einen Wesentlich höheren Score zum Schluss



Was kann da die Ursache sein?
Hab sie mit SecureErase bereinigt.

@Pseudo: laut Magican ist es die aktuellste :/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Mai 2014)

Bau Magican runter. Soll eventuell was bringen. Habe die Software nicht drauf


----------



## MastaKLINGE (8. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bau Magican runter. Soll eventuell was bringen. Habe die Software nicht drauf



Ist momentan garnicht drauf


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (8. Mai 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Läuft wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sind Deine Lags/Ruckler in BF4 weg?

Ich habe ja am Montag mein System neu aufgesetzt. Gestern zum Test mal BF4 angeworfen und siehe da, ich hatte keine Lastschwankungen mehr in dem Umfang. Habe allerdings GPUz nicht mit loggen lassen. werde ich noch nach holen. Das System schein nun auch die Dualmonitor-Einstellungen ordnungsgemäß zu speichern.
Ich denke, das das Problem darin begründet war, das ich so viele verschiedene Beta Treiber verwendet habe. Dabei wird wohl nicht der Treiber an sich das Problem verursacht haben, sondern der User :-/ (ICKE). Durch diese sogenannte saubere deinstallation habe ich meiner Meinung nach mehr entfernt und zerschossen, als ich hätte sollen.

Im Moment läuft gerade alles. Ich werde im Moment vom AfterBurner die Finger lassen. Die 19 Beta hat mir zu viele Macken. Allerdings habe ich auch noch kein Ersatztool zur Spannungssenkung gefunden, aber was soll`s


----------



## Schmenki (8. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Im Moment läuft gerade alles. Ich werde im Moment vom AfterBurner die Finger lassen. Die 19 Beta hat mir zu viele Macken. Allerdings habe ich auch noch kein Ersatztool zur Spannungssenkung gefunden, aber was soll`s


 
Du kannst auch die Spannung mit Hilfe vom AB über die Kommandozeile ändern.
"MSI Afterburner.exe +Parameter" aufrufen und dann wird die Spannung geändert ohne das der Prozess von AB weiterläuft.
So hab ich das jetzt auch mal vor zu testen.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (8. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die Spannung mit Hilfe vom AB über die Kommandozeile ändern.
> "MSI Afterburner.exe +Parameter" aufrufen und dann wird die Spannung geändert ohne das der Prozess von AB weiterläuft.
> So hab ich das jetzt auch mal vor zu testen.


 
Berichte mal bitte was bei Deinem Versuch raus gekommen ist.

Andere Frage, wie kann ich im AB über die +100mV gehen? Das ging bei mir nicht 
Nicht das ich es im Moment bräuchte, aber die Karte lief mit +100mV bei 1200MHz Core/ 1350MHz Mem nicht zu 100% sauber (in Unique ja, aber in BF4 nicht so).


----------



## basic123 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich hab Afterburner Beta 19 nach wie vor drauf. Wollte auf die Features nicht verzichten. Läuft soweit ganz ok. Lediglich bei minimal-Last (z.B altes Spiel) kommt es gelegentlich zu Blackscreens. Könnte aber auch mit der Spannungsabsenkung zusammenhängen und nicht mit Afterburner direkt.


----------



## Schmenki (8. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Berichte mal bitte was bei Deinem Versuch raus gekommen ist.
> 
> Andere Frage, wie kann ich im AB über die +100mV gehen? Das ging bei mir nicht
> Nicht das ich es im Moment bräuchte, aber die Karte lief mit +100mV bei 1200MHz Core/ 1350MHz Mem nicht zu 100% sauber (in Unique ja, aber in BF4 nicht so).


 
Müsste so heißen: "/wi6,30,8d,20" = 200mV


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (8. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Müsste so heißen: "/wi6,30,8d,20" = 200mV



Ähhhh...
was mach ich damit?!?!?! Ich bin Maschinenbau-Ingenieur und kein Informatiker


----------



## MastaKLINGE (8. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Sind Deine Lags/Ruckler in BF4 weg?  Ich habe ja am Montag mein System neu aufgesetzt. Gestern zum Test mal BF4 angeworfen und siehe da, ich hatte keine Lastschwankungen mehr in dem Umfang. Habe allerdings GPUz nicht mit loggen lassen. werde ich noch nach holen. Das System schein nun auch die Dualmonitor-Einstellungen ordnungsgemäß zu speichern. Ich denke, das das Problem darin begründet war, das ich so viele verschiedene Beta Treiber verwendet habe. Dabei wird wohl nicht der Treiber an sich das Problem verursacht haben, sondern der User :-/ (ICKE). Durch diese sogenannte saubere deinstallation habe ich meiner Meinung nach mehr entfernt und zerschossen, als ich hätte sollen.  Im Moment läuft gerade alles. Ich werde im Moment vom AfterBurner die Finger lassen. Die 19 Beta hat mir zu viele Macken. Allerdings habe ich auch noch kein Ersatztool zur Spannungssenkung gefunden, aber was soll`s



Auf einmal läuft alles wunderbar und geschmeidig 

Ich weiß auch nicht woran es jetzt exakt lag, aber meistens sitzt das Problem ja wirklich vorm Bildschirm 

Wahrscheinlich zuviel Beta-Stuff wie du schon sagst...

Hab AB auch noch nicht drauf


----------



## Schmenki (8. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ähhhh...
> was mach ich damit?!?!?! Ich bin Maschinenbau-Ingenieur und kein Informatiker


 
Hier ist ne Anleitung:
290x/290 voltage control with MSI AB (stock bios) guide. - Overclockers UK Forums

In der Zusammenfassung:
Kopie der MSI AB Verküpfung erstellen --> rechte Maustaste --> Eigenschaften --> Bei Target/Ziel musst du dann die Parameter einfügen.
Speichern und dann ausführen.
Dann startet der AB nicht aber die Core wird hoch gesetzt.
Anschließend darfst du keine Änderungen im AB machen sonst wird der eingestellte Core im AB wieder genommen.
Aber bitte auf eigene Gefahr nutzen.
Damit kann man sämtliche Core-Einstellungen setzen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Mai 2014)

An alle Vaporx 290 Besitzer 


Waren Eure Umverpackung/Karton schön versiegelt ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> An alle Vaporx 290 Besitzer
> 
> 
> Waren Eure Umverpackung/Karton schön versiegelt ?


 
Deiner nicht? O.o


----------



## JohnnyXVI (8. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> An alle Vaporx 290 Besitzer  Waren Eure Umverpackung/Karton schön versiegelt ?


Das würde mich bei der Lightning mal interessieren? Bei mir war nix versiegelt, hoffe mal, dass die noch keiner vor mir hatte.


----------



## Monsjo (8. Mai 2014)

Das ist doch kein Problem, hat halt irgendein Bencher die Karte getestet und sie genügte seinen extrem hohen Ansprüchen nicht, heißt doch nicht das du du keine gute Karte hast.


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (8. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir war alles schön versiegelt, warum fragst du?
War deine etwa schon geöffnet?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Deiner nicht? O.o



Weiß ich noch nicht  aber eben schon abchecken


----------



## murkskopf (8. Mai 2014)

Hilft das Erhöhen des PowerTargets eigentlich gegen Artefakte oder muss man immer den Takt senken? Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass zwar Benchmarks und einige grafisch anspruchsvolle Spiele (z.B. Thief) ohne Artefakte laufen, aber bei Darksiders 2 treten immer mal wieder welche auf Oo


@Evgasüchtiger

Ja, war versiegelt mit einem Sapphire-Aufkleber auf jeder Seite.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Mai 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> Also bei mir war alles schön versiegelt, warum fragst du?
> War deine etwa schon geöffnet?



Vaporx 290 ? Wie versiegelt ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Mai 2014)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Hilft das Erhöhen des PowerTargets eigentlich gegen Artefakte oder muss man immer den Takt senken? Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass zwar Benchmarks und einige grafisch anspruchsvolle Spiele (z.B. Thief) ohne Artefakte laufen, aber bei Darksiders 2 treten immer mal wieder welche auf Oo
> 
> @Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Ja, war versiegelt mit einem Sapphire-Aufkleber auf jeder Seite.



Ok danke.


----------



## m1ch1 (8. Mai 2014)

ist es eig möglcih dass eine Festplatte (smart werte alle im grünen bereich. Crystaldisk sagt sie wäre "gut".) in kombination einen Bluescreen produzieren kann? 

hatt bisher immer mindestens einmal am tag einen mit fehlercode 0xa0000001, aber seitem ich die alte platte raus hab bin ich 2tage verschont geblieben. 

frage deswegen, weil ich eigentlich gerade dabei war die 290 einzupacken und zurückzuschicken.


----------



## rn3 (8. Mai 2014)

Also mehr als das bekomm ich bei 3dmark 11 nicht hinn 

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. Mai 2014)

ist doch ein guter wert.

@ michi
ja, sein kann leider alles.

mfg


----------



## Chinaquads (8. Mai 2014)

?? reicht doch! Ich hab ~ 12k bei gleicher CPU @ 4 Ghz und Stock/GPU


----------



## BertB (8. Mai 2014)

schau mal hier, das ist mit 2 karten
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 P13763
nicht grade üppig

der graphics score ist aber nicht schlecht

das liegt an dem fx 8320,
auf höheren auflösungen passts dann aber


----------



## Chinaquads (8. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Also mehr als das bekomm ich bei 3dmark 11 nicht hinn
> 
> AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3


 
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V LX

meine Settings: 3570k @ 4,4 Ghz, R290 Tri X OC @ 1200 / 1400 +150mV  

Passt also


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Also mehr als das bekomm ich bei 3dmark 11 nicht hinn
> 
> AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3



Passt


----------



## MastaKLINGE (8. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Das würde mich bei der Lightning mal interessieren? Bei mir war nix versiegelt, hoffe mal, dass die noch keiner vor mir hatte.



Wenn auf deinem Lüfter die Klebeplastikfolie vernünftig drauf war dann war alles ok!


----------



## JohnnyXVI (8. Mai 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Wenn auf deinem Lüfter die Klebeplastikfolie vernünftig drauf war dann war alles ok!


 Ja die ist immernoch drauf, kann die Karte ja noch nicht einbauen, da Prozessor noch fehlt. Meinste das war deine? Oder meinste damit, dass sie dann wahrscheinlich noch keiner hatte?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Mai 2014)

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...-X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_958305.html

Doch nicht Montag / Dienstag da


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
> 
> Doch nicht Montag / Dienstag da


 
Heute Mittag waren kurzzeitig 3 verfügbar.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Heute Mittag waren kurzzeitig 3 verfügbar.



Verdammt Geld wird wohl morgen bei denen drauf sein.....


----------



## Schmenki (8. Mai 2014)

Tag Leute,

da ich irgendwie doch nicht so 100% mit der Lautstärke von den Arctic Lüfter zufrieden war habe ich meine Xtreme III + Referenz mal mit neuen Lüftern bestückt.
Vielleicht gefällt euch das ja. 
Wollte kein Kabelbinder nehmen da mein Rechner ja mittlerweile im Schreibtisch Platz genommen hat. 
Außerdem kann man so auch mal schnell die Lüfter wieder tauschen. 

Naja Temps sind nicht so 100% gut aber naja...
Bin jetzt bei halbe Stunde Valley mit 1100/1250 +100mV auf GPU = 68° - VRM1 = 86° gekommen bei 75% Lüfterspeed
Dabei ist natürlich nur ein leichtes Lüfterrauschen war zu nehmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (8. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Ja die ist immernoch drauf, kann die Karte ja noch nicht einbauen, da Prozessor noch fehlt. Meinste das war deine? Oder meinste damit, dass sie dann wahrscheinlich noch keiner hatte?



Ach was XD mach dir mal keine Sorgen 
Die ist nagelneu! Die Packung ist eh nur mit ner Lasche gesichert.


----------



## rn3 (8. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
> 
> Doch nicht Montag / Dienstag da


 

Wenn du Sie hast wirst du glücklich sein, das Teil rennt und rennt und ist dazu noch super leise und die temps sind niedrig 

Hab bis jetzt nichts negatives gefunden


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Wenn du Sie hast wirst du glücklich sein, das Teil rennt und rennt und ist dazu noch super leise und die temps sind niedrig
> 
> Hab bis jetzt nichts negatives gefunden



Ich hoffe und kann es kaum warten 

wieviel gputakt bekommt ihr so mit standart Spannung stabil?(Vaporx Besitzer)


----------



## rn3 (8. Mai 2014)

Hab da noch nicht viel ausprobiert, weil die Leistung so eigentlich reicht.

Steht bei mir aber konstant auf 1100/1400


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Hab da noch nicht viel ausprobiert, weil die Leistung so eigentlich reicht.
> 
> Steht bei mir aber konstant auf 1100/1400



ohne die Spannung anzuheben?


----------



## Tazmal27 (8. Mai 2014)

schon ironie das einer der evga süchtig ist ne sapphire vaptor-x bestellt und es kaum erwarten kann das er sogar ein bild von ihr ins proilbild packen muss

das nenn ich AMD Fan


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> schon ironie das einer der evga süchtig ist ne sapphire vaptor-x bestellt und es kaum erwarten kann das er sogar ein bild von ihr ins proilbild packen muss
> 
> das nenn ich AMD Fan


 
Er ist schon etwas länger aktiv 

Und wenn Nvidia, dann EVGA


----------



## Tazmal27 (8. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Und wenn Nvidia, dann EVGA


 
das dachte ich mir schon


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> schon ironie das einer der evga süchtig ist ne sapphire vaptor-x bestellt und es kaum erwarten kann das er sogar ein bild von ihr ins proilbild packen muss
> 
> das nenn ich AMD Fan



Jo früher war ich Nvidiafan...Fand Evga klasse....leider gibt es keine AMD von Evga


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Er ist schon etwas länger aktiv
> 
> Und wenn Nvidia, dann EVGA



So ist es


----------



## rn3 (9. Mai 2014)

Habe an der Spannung nichts veändert bin eben nur auf die 1100 hoch gegangen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Habe an der Spannung nichts veändert bin eben nur auf die 1100 hoch gegangen.



Cool...wie weit kannste denn mit standart Spannung ? bitte testen


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (9. Mai 2014)

Mal eine Frage am Rande.

Warum hat die PCS+ zwei Bios, wenn beide gleich sind, es kein anderes Bios als Alternative gibt und es keinen Bios Editor gibt???

Möchte gern im IDLE -50mV auf die Core geben und unter Last +150mV@1200MHz


----------



## Schmenki (9. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage am Rande.
> 
> Warum hat die PCS+ zwei Bios, wenn beide gleich sind, es kein anderes Bios als Alternative gibt und es keinen Bios Editor gibt???
> 
> Möchte gern im IDLE -50mV auf die Core geben und unter Last +150mV@1200MHz



Du kannst z.B. im AB auch ein profil für 2D und eins für 3D anlegen damit sollt das gehen.
Die beiden Bios + Schalter sind halt typisch für die R9 290x da hier zwischen ÜBER-Modus und normalen Modues gewechselt werden kann.
Bei den Customs sind aber meistens beide BIOS gleich.

Mal ne andere Frage.
Bei dem Artic Xtreme IV gibt es ja ne Schutzfolie damit der Rückseitenkühler nicht die Kontakte berührt.
Ist das eigentlich ne spezielle Schutzfolie oder kann man dort alle Schutzfolien nehmen?
Hatte überlegt vll selber einen Rückseitenkühler zu montieren.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Du kannst z.B. im AB auch ein profil für 2D und eins für 3D anlegen damit sollt das gehen.
> Die beiden Bios + Schalter sind halt typisch für die R9 290x da hier zwischen ÜBER-Modus und normalen Modues gewechselt werden kann.
> Bei den Customs sind aber meistens beide BIOS gleich.
> 
> ...


 
Soweit ich das empfinde, ist die folie antistatisch


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (9. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Du kannst z.B. im AB auch ein profil für 2D und eins für 3D anlegen damit sollt das gehen.
> Die beiden Bios + Schalter sind halt typisch für die R9 290x da hier zwischen ÜBER-Modus und normalen Modues gewechselt werden kann.
> Bei den Customs sind aber meistens beide BIOS gleich.
> 
> ...


 
Der Profilwechsel zwischen 2D und 3D funktioniert aber nicht ganz so wie man sich das wünscht. :-/

Ja eben, dann sind zwei Bios die gleich sind und sich nicht verändern lassen Schwachsinn


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Mai 2014)

So habe nun mal nen modifizierten spannungswandler vom Peter 2 eingebaut. Mal schauen wie so die temps sind.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (9. Mai 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> modifizierten spannungswandler



Du meinst sicher Kühlkörper^^

Ich hab mit den größeren gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Enzo Dinger haben nicht gehalten :/


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Mai 2014)

Ja genU kühlkörper mein ich. Musste den kürzen wegen dem ac iv und die halterung ändern weil die Bohrungen nicht passten bei der r9 .die große backplate kühlt zwar ziemlich gut , aber so bist es besser. Hatte jetzt im valley bei 1180/1300 bei 118 mv , 86/60 Grad auf den wandlern bei Ca. 30 min.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (9. Mai 2014)

So schnauze voll Morpheus storniert. Dieses verlängern nervt... Morgen kommt die H90 und der G10 Rahmen liegt schon hier.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich hab Zeit und warte weiterhin.  Bin mal gespannt, obs dann beim 13.05 bleibt.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (9. Mai 2014)

Ist ja noch nicht final vielleicht taugt das ja auch nichts dann muss ich ja eh. Außerdem bastelt ich eh gern rum


----------



## Monsjo (9. Mai 2014)

Warum sollte er plötzlich nichts mehr taugen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Meine Vaporx ist unterwegs ....ist heute Mittag zum Versand raus....hoffe die kommt morgen mit


----------



## Cyrus10000 (9. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum sollte er plötzlich nichts mehr taugen?



Ich mein die Wakü+G10


----------



## Monsjo (9. Mai 2014)

Achso.  

Laut Toms Hardware ist das eine brauchbare Lösung, ist halt nicht die leiseste.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Meine Vaporx ist unterwegs ....ist heute Mittag zum Versand raus....hoffe die kommt morgen mit


 
JA die verkaufen bei MF immer Stückchenweise. Schreib mir morgen mal ein feedback falls du sie bekommst (was zu 90% so sein wird)


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Meine Vaporx ist unterwegs ....ist heute Mittag zum Versand raus....hoffe die kommt morgen mit


 
Ich will auch! 

Ich habe meine noch nicht mal bestellt, warte noch auf die Gutschrift meiner PCS+.

Bei einem anderen Artikel habe ich fast 2 Wochen auf die Gutschrift gewartet.

MF ftw! *Ironie off*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ich will auch!
> 
> Ich habe meine noch nicht mal bestellt, warte noch auf die Gutschrift meiner PCS+.
> 
> ...



Ich warte auch. Mal sehen wer sie eher bekommt 

Seh es aber von der Seite: Im normalen Laden würdest du wieder eine PCS+ bekommen


----------



## JonnyFaust (9. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ich will auch!
> 
> Ich habe meine noch nicht mal bestellt, warte noch auf die Gutschrift meiner PCS+.
> 
> ...



Einfach anrufen. Musste auch ne Woche warten. Ein Anruf und war am selben Tag drauf. War mit PayPal


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich warte auch. Mal sehen wer sie eher bekommt
> 
> Seh es aber von der Seite: Im normalen Laden würdest du wieder eine PCS+ bekommen


 
Nope, würde ich nicht.
Ersatzlieferung war fehlerhaft, somit Nachbesserung fehlgeschlagen = Ich kann vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten 

btw.
Ist es normal, dass die Reklamationshotline von MF nie funktioniert? Es kommt keine Warteschlange, man wird einfach aus der Leitung geworfen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Nope, würde ich nicht.
> Ersatzlieferung war fehlerhaft, somit Nachbesserung fehlgeschlagen = Ich kann vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten


 
Ein Händler hat doch 2 Nachbesserungsversuche 

Naja auf jeden Fall werde ich nciht wieder online bestellen. Nur mehr Aufwand als nötig..


----------



## Tazmal27 (9. Mai 2014)

es ist echt interessant zu sehen wie hier die meisten auf den gleichen zug aufspringen und sich alle die gleiche grafikkarte kaufen.

Wo bleibt der alte Erfindergeist und das rumspielen an den Einstellungen? Immer dieses Massendenken in Deutschland


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ein Händler hat doch 2 Nachbesserungsversuche
> 
> Naja auf jeden Fall werde ich nciht wieder online bestellen. Nur mehr Aufwand als nötig..


 
Nachbesserungsversuche = 2 mal reparieren oder 1 Ersatzlieferung 


Ich bestelle ausschließlich online


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> es ist echt interessant zu sehen wie hier die meisten auf den gleichen zug aufspringen und sich alle die gleiche grafikkarte kaufen.
> 
> Wo bleibt der alte Erfindergeist und das rumspielen an den Einstellungen? Immer dieses Massendenken in Deutschland


 
Rumspielen bringt bei Spulenfiepen oder black screens nichts  
Oder wenn der Kühler wie bei der Msi z.B einfach zu schwach ist. (UV kommt mir nicht in Frage)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Nachbesserungsversuche = 2 mal reparieren oder 1 Ersatzlieferung
> 
> 
> Ich bestelle ausschließlich online


 
Ok 

Ja ich haben einen LAden um die Ecke, da geh ich rein und sag was ich gern haben möchte und die bestellen das dann und die KArte ist meist am nöchsten Tag und das kostet mich 15€ mehr als online. Aber dafür sind dort Leute vor ort und man hat sie vor sich und sie können einen nicht abwimmeln


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> JA die verkaufen bei MF immer Stückchenweise. Schreib mir morgen mal ein feedback falls du sie bekommst (was zu 90% so sein wird)



Mache ich....drück mir die Daumen das ich keine spulenfiepen habe und blackscreens


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ich will auch!
> 
> Ich habe meine noch nicht mal bestellt, warte noch auf die Gutschrift meiner PCS+.
> 
> ...



Meine Gutschrift habe ich damals am selben Tag noch bekommen wo meine defekte 7950 bei MF angekommen ist........


----------



## Tazmal27 (9. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Rumspielen bringt bei Spulenfiepen oder black screens nichts
> Oder wenn der Kühler wie bei der Msi z.B einfach zu schwach ist. (UV kommt mir nicht in Frage)


 
ich meinte damit nicht dich  sondern eher die allgemeinheit, weil grad jeder auf den zug der sapphire vaptor-x aufspringt .. ich würde auch gerne mal zu einer amd wechseln, hatte immer nur nvidia .. aber mir wäre die karte zu heftig von der leistung her ich schaffe es nichtmal richtig meine jetzige auf last zu bringen



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Meine Gutschrift habe ich damals am selben Tag noch bekommen wo meine defekte 7950 bei MF angekommen ist........



die zeiten sind vorbei, das dauert inzwischen etwas ... und wenn du nicht in der nähe von bremen wohnst wirste auch morgen kein paket erhalten, da die DHL in Bremen keine überlandfahrten nachts macht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Nope, würde ich nicht.
> Ersatzlieferung war fehlerhaft, somit Nachbesserung fehlgeschlagen = Ich kann vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten
> 
> btw.
> Ist es normal, dass die Reklamationshotline von MF nie funktioniert? Es kommt keine Warteschlange, man wird einfach aus der Leitung geworfen.



Email geht bei denen am besten


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Meine Gutschrift habe ich damals am selben Tag noch bekommen wo meine defekte 7950 bei MF angekommen ist........


 
Bin schon in der Warteschleife bei MF 

Ein wenig Druck machen wirkt ja manchmal Wunder


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> ich meinte damit nicht dich  sondern eher die allgemeinheit, weil grad jeder auf den zug der sapphire vaptor-x aufspringt .. ich würde auch gerne mal zu einer amd wechseln, hatte immer nur nvidia .. aber mir wäre die karte zu heftig von der leistung her ich schaffe es nichtmal richtig meine jetzige auf last zu bringen



Dann hast die falschen Games @Home


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Bin schon in der Warteschleife bei MF
> 
> Ein wenig Druck machen wirkt ja manchmal Wunder


 
Seit wann liegt deine KArte bei MF?


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ok


 
"Der CD-Player muss also repariert und falls dies nicht möglich ist, ersetzt werden. Falls die Reparatur zweimal misslingt oder auch das Ersatzgerät den gleichen Mangel aufweist, kann der Käufer vom Vertrag zurücktreten und sein Geld zurück verlangen." >>> Verbraucherfenster - Verbraucherportal der Hessischen Landesregierung - Startseite


----------



## Tazmal27 (9. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dann hast die falschen Games @Home


 
naja ich brauche nicht mehr games, die die ich habe reichen mir .. ich habe bisher nur gta aktiv gespielt und watch dogs dann natürlich auch.. bf4 und andere ballerspiele mag ich nicht so... an mir wird kein spieleentwickler reich 

Ich spiele auch wenn nur sonntags mal oder eben abends nach der arbeit.


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Mai 2014)

Seitdem 07.05 

Sind erst 2 Tage her, aber trotzdem muss man anscheinend bei MF Druck machen. 
Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung

Ich war jetzt 20 Minuten in der Warteschleife > keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Ich auch...nur abends ab und an  Frau und Kinder lassen mich nicht 

WD soll aber Hardwarehungrig sein oder?!


----------



## Tazmal27 (9. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Sind erst 2 Tage her, aber trotzdem muss man anscheinend bei MF Druck machen.
> Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung


 
ich bestelle fast nur noch bei hardwareversand, die liegen meist nur paar cent über MF, aber da gibts die vapor-x nicht also fällts aus für dich ... die vapor-x habe ich heute morgen bei MIX Store gesehen für 399.00


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Seitdem 07.05
> 
> Sind erst 2 Tage her, aber trotzdem muss man anscheinend bei MF Druck machen.
> Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung
> ...


 
Ok. Meine ist auch seit dem 7.5. bei denen  Ich warte noch bis Montag/Dienstag. Wollte bis nächste Woche Samstag ne neue Karte haben. Mit der HD3000 geht garnichts


----------



## Tazmal27 (9. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> WD soll aber Hardwarehungrig sein oder?!


 
ja ziemlich, aber ich weis nicht wie es auf einer AMD ist. Ubisoft selbst gibt nur Nvidia infos raus und auch der Support weis nix über AMD oder mag nix wissen. Sonst hätte ich schon ne r9 290 tri-x oc im pc oder sowas in der art 

Aber ich will erstmal sehen wie sich TXAAA wirklich bemerkbar macht und ob man auch gut ohne leben kann


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> ich bestelle fast nur noch bei hardwareversand, die liegen meist nur paar cent über MF, aber da gibts die vapor-x nicht also fällts aus für dich ... die vapor-x habe ich heute morgen bei MIX Store gesehen für 399.00


 
Wenn du bei MF bestellst, sind die ja in der Regel ziemlich schnell.
Nur bei Gutschriften lassen die sich manchmal Zeit (Meine Erfahrung!)

Mit Hardwareversand hatte ich auch keine guten Erfahrungen.

Die haben mir mal beim Rücktritt von nem Kaufvertrag nur den aktuellen Tagespreis erstattet und nicht den bezahlten Kaufpreis. (rechtswidrig)


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Mai 2014)

Habe heute die Bestellung bei Caseking für den Morpheus stornieren müssen, da dieser ja immer noch nicht verfügbar ist. Hat jemand von euch schon einmal den Peter 2 montiert ? Wie schaut es da mit den VRM Temperaturen aus? Im Netz findet man nicht wirklich was richtiges drüber


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Mmmhhh die Paketverfolgungnummer gibts noch nicht....dann hat DHL das Paket noch nicht von MF abgeholt ....hoffe die machen das heute noch .....sonst wird das nichts bis morgen . MF ist zwar nur ca 90km entfernt von mir aber......


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mmmhhh die Paketverfolgungnummer gibts noch nicht....dann hat DHL das Paket noch nicht von MF abgeholt ....hoffe die machen das heute noch .....sonst wird das nichts bis morgen . MF ist zwar nur ca 90km entfernt von mir aber......


 
Immer mit der Ruhe^^


----------



## rn3 (9. Mai 2014)

Hab mal ne runde bf4 gezockt und nen log nebenbei machen lassen.
Das einzige was mich manchmal wundert ist das der GPU Load am anfang so oft hin und her schwankt, zum ende hin hat er sich eingependelt.


----------



## Tazmal27 (9. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mmmhhh die Paketverfolgungnummer gibts noch nicht....dann hat DHL das Paket noch nicht von MF abgeholt ....hoffe die machen das heute noch .....sonst wird das nichts bis morgen . MF ist zwar nur ca 90km entfernt von mir aber......


 
ich fühle mit dir, ich warte auch noch auf den versand meiner gtx 780 die ich bei HWV bestellt habe. wenn du nur 90 km von MF wegwohnst bekommste die karte morgen, die DHL holt dort gegen 18 uhr die Pakete ab und gegen 19 uhr haste meist was in der Sendungsverfolgung.

Mein erstes Paket gestern von HWV wurde um 12 verschickt, das heute ist bis jetzt auch noch nicht raus, aber wird vermutlich trotzdem morgen ankommen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Seitdem 07.05
> 
> Sind erst 2 Tage her, aber trotzdem muss man anscheinend bei MF Druck machen.
> Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung
> ...



Alternativ kannst du hier schreiben. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...neshops/262088-der-mindfactory-thread-33.html Schnelle Antwort und meist Zielführend


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne runde bf4 gezockt und nen log nebenbei machen lassen.
> Das einzige was mich manchmal wundert ist das der GPU Load am anfang so oft hin und her schwankt, zum ende hin hat er sich eingependelt.



Aber der Takt wird gehalten ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> ich fühle mit dir, ich warte auch noch auf den versand meiner gtx 780 die ich bei HWV bestellt habe. wenn du nur 90 km von MF wegwohnst bekommste die karte morgen, die DHL holt dort gegen 18 uhr die Pakete ab und gegen 19 uhr haste meist was in der Sendungsverfolgung.
> 
> Mein erstes Paket gestern von HWV wurde um 12 verschickt, das heute ist bis jetzt auch noch nicht raus, aber wird vermutlich trotzdem morgen ankommen



Ich hoffe 

Edit 


Jetzt stehts auf 20% 
elektronisch an DHL übermittelt ...


----------



## Tazmal27 (9. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe


 
ich auch  wobei meine vllt morgen doch nichtmehr ankommt  entscheidend ist meist die uhrzeit, wenn dein packt um 19 uhr übermittelt wurde siehts schlecht aus da die dhl meist gegen 18 uhr bei MF ist..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> ich auch  wobei meine vllt morgen doch nichtmehr ankommt  entscheidend ist meist die uhrzeit, wenn dein packt um 19 uhr übermittelt wurde siehts schlecht aus da die dhl meist gegen 18 uhr bei MF ist..



Ubermittelt um 17:40Uhr.....


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

Die ist so leise ^^ 
Muss erst mal alles anderen downloaden bevor ich mich den Hardwarehungrigen zeugs zu wenden kann ...


----------



## Tazmal27 (9. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ubermittelt um 17:40Uhr.....


 
hehe bei mir ist es ganz komisch, gestern um 19.17 wurde mein paket im paketzentrum bearbeitet und war heute da. und heute um 19.21 wirds am montag erwartet, was läuft denn da schief bei DHL? wieso sollten die heute nacht nicht das paket von a nach b bringen wenn sie es gestern noch getan haben, soll einer verstehen  Wobei die anzeige auch nicht sehr genau ist, die zeigt an kommt am montag zwischen 7.30 und 10 uhr, das wird aber zu 99% nicht so sein da um die zeit die post noch garnicht hier in der gegend ist. 

Dein paket is sicher schon unterwegs .. kannst ja alle paar stunden mal reinschauen oder via mail statusbenachrichtigungen anzeigen lassen  und viel erfolg beim testen der karte


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ok. Meine ist auch seit dem 7.5. bei denen  Ich warte noch bis Montag/Dienstag. Wollte bis nächste Woche Samstag ne neue Karte haben. Mit der HD3000 geht garnichts


 
Haha, welch ein Zufall! xD

Ich warte bis Montag und ruf da nochmals an, falls ich die Gutschrift bis dahin noch nicht erhalten habe


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> hehe bei mir ist es ganz komisch, gestern um 19.17 wurde mein paket im paketzentrum bearbeitet und war heute da. und heute um 19.21 wirds am montag erwartet, was läuft denn da schief bei DHL? wieso sollten die heute nacht nicht das paket von a nach b bringen wenn sie es gestern noch getan haben, soll einer verstehen  Wobei die anzeige auch nicht sehr genau ist, die zeigt an kommt am montag zwischen 7.30 und 10 uhr, das wird aber zu 99% nicht so sein da um die zeit die post noch garnicht hier in der gegend ist.
> 
> Dein paket is sicher schon unterwegs .. kannst ja alle paar stunden mal reinschauen oder via mail statusbenachrichtigungen anzeigen lassen  und viel erfolg beim testen der karte



Danke 


Edit 



Juhu 60% ...Löööööööpt


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Mai 2014)

Welch ein Krasser Preis:
Scheda Video Ati Club3D R9 290 royalAce 4GB 2xDVI/HDMI/DP DDR5 [CGAX-R9298SO] - BPM Power
Nur im Netz scheint noch niemand die Karte zu besitzen, oder zumindest KEIN Testbericht zu finden!


R9 290 Sapphire Vapoor X in Italien um 384 Euro bereits, 
Werde langsam schwach!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Welch ein Krasser Preis:
> Scheda Video Ati Club3D R9 290 royalAce 4GB 2xDVI/HDMI/DP DDR5 [CGAX-R9298SO] - BPM Power
> Nur im Netz scheint noch niemand die Karte zu besitzen, oder zumindest KEIN Testbericht zu finden!
> 
> ...


 
Wollte mir die royal erst holen, aber wird die vapor x


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Stabilitätstest am besten mit unigine - Heaven und/oder unigine - Valley
> 
> Praxistest ist Battlefield 4 zu empfehlen, da das Game ziemlich stark auf die GPU geht und Fehler schnell aufdeckt.
> 
> Daten werden am einfachsten mit GPU-Z - Info-Tool fr Grafikkarten und GPUs ausgelesen.


 
Also bei mir läuft alles auf Extrem flüssig. Und die Vapor ist nicht mal laut geworden ...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft alles auf Extrem flüssig. Und die Vapor ist nicht mal laut geworden ...



Temps ?


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Temps ?


 
lese ich womit aus??

gpu-z?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2014)

Jepp


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

also crysis kann ich auf very high spielen mit allem an.. rund 30fps und 69°C.. aber ich höre die Karte nicht


----------



## etar (10. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Habe heute die Bestellung bei Caseking für den Morpheus stornieren müssen, da dieser ja immer noch nicht verfügbar ist. Hat jemand von euch schon einmal den Peter 2 montiert ? Wie schaut es da mit den VRM Temperaturen aus? Im Netz findet man nicht wirklich was richtiges drüber



Der Raijintek Morpheus ist schon ein interessanter Kühler mit seiner fetten Kühlfläche und den ohne basteln passenden Spannungswandlerkühler.
Aber man hat bei allen diesen großen Aftermarket-Kühlern, Mk-26, Peter 1, Peter 2 und Raijintek Morpheus in Verwendung mit großen langsam drehenden 120/140mm Lüftern das Problem das die Spannungswandler ganz schön gegrillt werden. Um die Spannungswandler etwas kühler zu halten muss man die Lüfter schon etwas schneller drehen lassen. Den Hawaii Chip bekommen alle Kühler auch problemlos mit sehr langsam drehenden Lüftern gekühlt.

Ich hab den Peter 2 verbaut, den kann ich auch problemlos weiterempfehlen, lässt sich leicht montieren. Den Accelero Xtreme III hatte ich auch schon verbaut, der war auch gut. Ich habe aber nicht die beiligenden VRM/VRAM Kühler benutzt, sondern die komplette Grundplatte des Referenzdesign. Ich weis nicht ob der VRM-Kühler von Alpenföhn besser wäre. Jedenfalls hat der VRM-Kühler beim Peter 2 keine vorgebohrten Löcher mit Gewinde, wie beim Peter 1. Muss man den mit Pads aufkleben oder selber zum anschrauben anpassen, ansonsten sehen die gleich aus.

Meine Karte läuft aktuell nur auf 1000/1250 Mhz bei Pt 50% und Standart Spannung und erreicht schon bei BF4 VRM1 Temperaturen von 95C. Für mich völlig ok, hab aber auch nur 2x 120mm Noiseblocker Eloop B12-PS (400-1500RPM) drauf verbaut die mit max 65% laufen, einfach so schön leise . In meinen Gehäuse wirds aber auch relativ warm, bei nem übertaktetet 4770k und ner hitzköpfigen r9 290 bei nur drei 120mm Noiseblocker Eloops B12-1 die auf unhörbaren 550 RPM laufen und als Gehäuselüfter dienen .


----------



## X2theZ (10. Mai 2014)

jetzt bin ich schwach geworden - konnte einfach nicht mehr warten und hab jetzt auch die 290 vapor-x geordert 

@fiftdey
jop. gpu-z kann auch mitloggen

diesbezüglich können interessierte hier auch einen guck machen
SAPPHIRE R9 290 Vapor-X test with IFC engaged - YouTube

ich freu mich schon


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (10. Mai 2014)

Für alle, die es interessiert:

Video Card Failure Rates by Generation - Puget Custom Computers

Leider ist nicht genau erkennbar welche r9 Chips Probleme gemacht haben. Bei mir produziert auf jeden Fall auch die vierte Graphikkarte Blackscreens (die letzten 2 waren allerdings vermutlich B-Ware), habs sogar bei einem Bekannten getestet um aus zu schließen dass es an mir liegt. Schade, hawaiinfo hat gesagt ich könnte probieren den Chip auf 290x zu unlocken. Mich würde mal interessieren was hawaiinfo so bei der 290 vapor-x zeigt!

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir für 450 USD eine vapor-x von aus den USA mitbringen lasse, hat jemand Erfahrung damit wie das mit dem Support ist? Zoll technisch gibt es unter 450€ anscheinend keine Probleme.


----------



## Tazmal27 (10. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich schwach geworden - konnte einfach nicht mehr warten und hab jetzt auch die 290 vapor-x geordert


 
wegen was? einfach nur weil hier der ein oder andere schrieb das sie gut ist, oder weil du sie brauchst ?



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jepp


 
und halbe nacht nicht geschlafen? kommts heute an? 

meins kommt heute auch an, DHL hat gas gegeben heute nacht ... aber ich arbeite eh und kanns erst später testen  aber ich rede ja von einer Nvidia, das interssiert hier eh keinen


----------



## X2theZ (10. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> wegen was? einfach nur weil hier der ein oder andere schrieb das sie gut ist, oder weil du sie brauchst ?


 
weil ich sie "brauche".
hab zur zeit nur eine geborgte 6950, weil meine 280x fehlerhaft war. hatte die 280x jetzt drei monate nicht wegen der berüchtigten 2 besserungsversuche.
und jetzt waren meine überlegungen: eine andere 280x will ich nicht wegen der bekannten und weit verbreiteten probleme ausprobieren.
eine 770? neeeee.... wenn dann was besseres ^^
780 -> zu teuer für das gebotene
ergo 290
vapor-x 290: VERMUTLICH die beste 290. ich werde es ebenfalls sehen und testen wie "der ein oder andere" hier.
warum bin ich "schwach" geworden?
weil ich eigentlich noch einen leichten preisverfall abwarten wollte. also vorgenommen hätte ich mir, dass ich sie um 399 bestelle XD
jetzt hab ich sie eben um 411 bestellt und dachte mir, scheiß auf die 12 euro - wozu warten.

alles klärchen?


----------



## moonrail (10. Mai 2014)

Kurze Info: Von mir kommt kein Erfahrungsbericht zum Morpheus, habe storniert.
Grund ist ein (bisher) vereinzelter Blackscreen und die öfters zu lesenden Ausfälle der PCS+/R9 290.
Da lebe ich lieber mit der Lautstärke und behalte die Garantie.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> wegen was? einfach nur weil hier der ein oder andere schrieb das sie gut ist, oder weil du sie brauchst ?
> 
> und halbe nacht nicht geschlafen? kommts heute an?
> 
> meins kommt heute auch an, DHL hat gas gegeben heute nacht ... aber ich arbeite eh und kanns erst später testen  aber ich rede ja von einer Nvidia, das interssiert hier eh keinen



Bis jetzt immer noch auf 60%....mal schauen ....ich komme auch erst heute Abend zum testen ....habe heute beide Kidis ...Frau muss arbeiten heute


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. Mai 2014)

Ich fühle gerade meiner PCS+ noch einwenig auf den Zahn. 
Habe gerade 1085MHz bei - 50mV anliegen.  
Für was ist eigentlich die Hilfsspannung im AB zuständig?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

80%....kommt auf jedemfall heute 

welche AfterburnerVersion kann ich am besten verwenden ?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (10. Mai 2014)

ich hatte ganz am anfang auch diese blackscreens.
auch noch mit dem hybrid 2.

es liegt also nicht an der kühlung.
ich habe auch 2-3 mal ein anderes bios-update aufgespielt.
die brachten keine besserung. meistens ist die karte nicht mehr aus dem standby aufgewacht bzw. hat nur ein schwarzen schirm auf den monitor gezaubert.
der pc lief aber.

mittlerweile habe ich seit wochen keinen einzigen mehr gehabt und kann nicht mal sagen, was die ursache war.

es liegt scheinbar zumindest nicht an der karte selber.

eher am takt-verhalten etc.
in erster linie vom speicher.
also karte zurückschicken bringt da meistens nix.

mfg


----------



## basic123 (10. Mai 2014)

Kann den ganzen Hype um die 290 Vapor-X nicht ganz nachvollziehen Wenn man schon über 400€ ausgibt, dann lieber gleich eine 290*X*. Alternativ die nur 2°C wärmere Tri-X für 350€ oder die Referenz ~330€ plus einem Nachrüstkühler für 60€.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (10. Mai 2014)

naja...aber man hat ab werk übertaktung, leise kühlung, garantie etc.

persönlich würde ich es so auch nicht machen.

habe mir auch eine normale 290*x* für läppische 330€ besorgt und den hybrid 2 raufgeklatscht.

das war natürlich ein mega-schnapper.

mfg


----------



## X2theZ (10. Mai 2014)

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC im Test


----------



## Deathy93 (10. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Kann den ganzen Hype um die 290 Vapor-X nicht ganz nachvollziehen Wenn man schon über 400€ ausgibt, dann lieber gleich eine 290*X*. Alternativ die nur 2°C wärmere Tri-X für 350€ oder die Referenz ~330€ plus einem Nachrüstkühler für 60€.


 
Schwachsinn!
Mit der Referenz und nem Custom Kühler biste auch bei 400 + Garantieverlust und zusätzlicher Aufwand (und wirklich schön sieht das auch nicht aus mMn)
Die Vapor-X ist halt die beste R9 290, daher der Preis von 400 Euro.
Für ne anständige 290x zahlse mindestens 470 Euro, mMn lohnt sich der Aufpreis von ca 60-70 Euro von 290 Vapor-X zur 290X nicht


----------



## BertB (10. Mai 2014)

ich hör schon, wie die dir auch wieder nicht gefällt, wenn sie dann da ist


----------



## Cyrus10000 (10. Mai 2014)

^^

So Dhl hat es geschafft ich bau dann mal um Weg mit dem MK-26 drauf mit der aio Wakü


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

Karte ist daaaa


----------



## die.foenfrisur (10. Mai 2014)

na dann viel spass schonmal und das alles glatt läuft 

mfg


----------



## BertB (10. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Karte ist daaaa


glückwunsch, hoffentlich geht sie gut ab


----------



## MastaKLINGE (10. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß und poste fleißig


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

ganz schnell welchen masi affterburner ist zur zeit am besten? schnelleinen link bitte


----------



## die.foenfrisur (10. Mai 2014)

lol.
nutze den beta 19
link haste sicher schon selber^^

mfg

http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm


----------



## basic123 (10. Mai 2014)

MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 19 Download

ganz unten die Beta 19 auswählen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

Danke..habe leider keine zeit.... muss noch geschenke kaufen und Reifen wechseln 


also habe kein spulen fiepen..aber leider niedriege asic wert von 77 , das heisst es liegt in Heaven 4.0 so schwankend 1,14-1,17v an..das heist wird alles bisl wärmer aber im grünen Bereich 

gpu max 73 grad und spwas max 66 grad  im idle unhörbar mit einen luffi unter langer last ein rauschen was aber nicht störend ist der Regen der auf mein Dachfenster rieselt nervt aber nicht die graka

wird sowieso noch alles auf leise getrimmt mit uv und oc...muss ich testen...bin aber begeistert..hätte lieber nen asic von ca 82 und 1,12v avg

 oh ja takt wird gehalten


----------



## PeTig (10. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Danke..habe leider keine zeit.... muss noch geschenke kaufen und Reifen wechseln
> 
> 
> also habe kein spulen fiepen..aber leider niedriege asic wert von 77 , das heisst es liegt in Heaven 4.0 so schwankend 1,14-1,17v an..das heist wird alles bisl wärmer aber im grünen Bereich
> ...



Was ist denn das da für ein schickes Progrämmchen, das rechts oben läuft und die Temps von CPU und GPU anzeigt? Danke!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

PeTig schrieb:


> Was ist denn das da für ein schickes Progrämmchen, das rechts oben läuft und die Temps von CPU und GPU anzeigt? Danke!


 


Most Wanted Windows Desktop Gadgets - Windows 8, Windows 7 and Windows Vista


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

so gerade mal ein schnell test mit der standart Spannung von ~1,15v habe ich mal 20 min Heaven.4.0 laufen lassen mit 1150/1400mhz ohne PL zu erhöhen takt immer gehalten und keine pixelfehler oder abstürze 
temps auf Gehäuse lüfter Minimum

Gpu und beide VRM max 75 grad @ 1150/1400mhz @ ~ 1,15v(standart) bei max 44% lüfter



lote nachher meine 1100/1400mhz aus mit uv


@ alle mit vaporx 290

bitte mal eure Punktzahl von heaven 4.0 @ max mit 1920x1080 posten. karte auf 1030/1400mhz...wäre dufte


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so gerade mal ein schnell test mit der standart Spannung von ~1,15v habe ich mal 20 min Heaven.4.0 laufen lassen mit 1150/1400mhz ohne PL zu erhöhen takt immer gehalten und keine pixelfehler oder abstürze
> temps auf Gehäuse lüfter Minimum
> 
> Gpu und beide VRM max 75 grad @ 1150/1400mhz @ ~ 1,15v(standart) bei max 44% lüfter
> ...



Score 1360
Muss zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, das meine CPU nur ein i5 ist und kein i7 wie deiner :-\




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (10. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich hör schon, wie die dir auch wieder nicht gefällt, wenn sie dann da ist


 
Achso, du magst Grafikkarten die im Idle und bei 30 fps stark fiepen und black screens verursachen?

Was für eine dumme Behauptung!


----------



## Tazmal27 (10. Mai 2014)

gelöscht, wurde geklärt


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> ist dieser unigine Benchmark nur für AMD oder kann man den auch mit Nvidia ordentlich nutzen? kannte bisher nur 3dmark



Natürlich auch gut mit Nvidia Karten zu nutzen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Score 1360
> Muss zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, das meine CPU nur ein i5 ist und kein i7 wie deiner :-\
> 
> 
> ...



der i7 bringt nichts bei heaven und valley

passt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

so bin schon bei -19mv stable bei 1100mhz in heaven..nur dann im Desktopbetrieb blitz es ab und an..Zuwenig Spannung im idle..das geht ja mit runter..son mist...kann ich die getrennt von einander einstellen..also 2D und 3D mit msi afterburner?


----------



## BertB (10. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Achso, du magst Grafikkarten die im Idle und bei 30 fps stark fiepen und black screens verursachen?
> 
> Was für eine dumme Behauptung!


 
blackscreens können alle möglichen ursachen haben, 
ivy bridge @ 4,6GHz zum beispiel,

dann noch ne neue dicke karte mit viel abwärme ins case...

nur eine mögliche erklärung

aber alle sind schlecht, die hersteller, die händler, 
nur der herr übertakter weiß, woher die instabilitäten genau kamen

spulenfiepen ist unschön,
du kannst natürlich auch 27 mal dein recht auf nichtgefallen im rahmen des fernabsatzgesetzes wahrnehmen,
aber nachdem du die dinger sogar mit overvoltage übertaktet hattest, eigentlich nicht mehr

der nächste ist dann der angeschmierte, dem die händler halt das gebrauchte ding schicken

irgendwann heißts dann halt vielleicht: bestellen sie woanders, sie sind als kunde nicht tragbar


on a happier notice:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


neuer monitor 

samsung U28D590

keine schlechte zahl, wie ich finde,
soviel zu "unspielbar"

hier zum vergleich ne r9 270x auf full hd
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-benches-6417-picture738485-r9-270fhd.html
sehr ähnlich, wie ich finde

werd mal noch paar richtige games testen


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Mai 2014)

Scheda Video Ati Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X 4GB PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI,DP [11227-04-40G] - BPM Power

Hätte die Vapor X Karte Platz ganz am ersten PCI-ex Slot 16x, denke da ragt der Floppy zu weit rein.
Also doch da wo derzeit meine Sapphire R9 290 AMD ReferenzDesign werkelt.
Nur sind eben meine 2x 120mm Coollink Lüfter nicht zu wenig und die Luftabfuhr unter der Karte ist wohl sehr supoptimal bei meinem Case. 
Zudem wenig Platz bis zum Gehäuseboden!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

Komisch nun blitz es nicht mehr im idle ...bei -19mv....ca 1,10-1,12v

Kann ich nun mit msi afterburner 2D und 3D die Spannung ändern ?


----------



## Cyrus10000 (10. Mai 2014)

So da bin ich wieder mit ein paar grauen Haaren mehr. Die H90 sitzt endlich auf der R9 290 per NZXT G10, aber das Ergebnis ist wie erwartet schrecklich.

Bei 85°C stark steigend hab ichs abgebrochen. Witzigerweise scheint der VRAM 2 eingefroren zu sein bei festen 50-57°C und der VRAM 1 war grad mal 42°C warm Oo ("breiter Block" ausm MK-26 Paket).

Aber was solls, die GPU wird viel zu heiss, es geht sicherlich noch höher somit ist mein Fazit Haut ab mit AIO Wakü -.-.

Ich bau dann mal wieder um :/


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (10. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> also habe kein spulen fiepen..aber leider niedriege asic wert von 77 , das heisst es liegt in Heaven 4.0 so schwankend 1,14-1,17v an..das heist wird alles bisl wärmer aber im grünen Bereich


 
Ich denke ASIC ist überschätzt. Von meinen Karten hat die mit dem niedrigsten ASIC am besten getaktet und die besten Temps gezeigt, zumindest in Heaven. Wobei das natürlich mit einer Karte die Blackscreens verursacht nicht zwingend repräsentativ ist (Haeven lief aber ohne Probleme).

Könnten Vapor-x Besitzer vielleicht einmal Memory info entpacken, hawaiinfo in den Ordner kopieren und starten und die Werte hier posten?
MemoryInfo 1005
hawaiinfo.zip

Mich würde interessieren ob

RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

oder

RA1: F8000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: 00000000

Chips auftauchen (potenziell unlockable auf 290x).


----------



## The-Typhoon (10. Mai 2014)

Score: 3319 bei max Settings @ 1920x1080...



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so gerade mal ein schnell test mit der standart Spannung von ~1,15v habe ich mal 20 min Heaven.4.0 laufen lassen mit 1150/1400mhz ohne PL zu erhöhen takt immer gehalten und keine pixelfehler oder abstürze
> temps auf Gehäuse lüfter Minimum
> 
> Gpu und beide VRM max 75 grad @ 1150/1400mhz @ ~ 1,15v(standart) bei max 44% lüfter
> ...


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so bin schon bei -19mv stable bei 1100mhz in heaven..nur dann im Desktopbetrieb blitz es ab und an..Zuwenig Spannung im idle..das geht ja mit runter..son mist...kann ich die getrennt von einander einstellen..also 2D und 3D mit msi afterburner?


 
Ja geht! Hab z.B. für das 2D Profil bei 500/650 bei -50 mV eingestellt und für 3D ein OC Profil.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Ja geht! Hab z.B. für das 2D Profil bei 500/650 bei -50 mV eingestellt und für 3D ein OC Profil.



und wie? ??


----------



## Ceon026 (10. Mai 2014)

Ein Bluescreen mit Sound Bug also wenn der Sound hängt, liegt an der Grafikkarte oder?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Score: 3319 bei max Settings @ 1920x1080...



bestimmt nicht


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> und wie? ??


 
Erstmal speicher unter den 5 Profil-Slots deine Taktraten. Wenn das erledigt ist geh auf Settings-> Profile und dort unter "Automatische Profil Managment"

Beachte aber, dass bei manchen Anwendungen AB denkt, es wären 3D Anwendungen. Bestes Beispiel ist dafür GPU-Z.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

Gemacht 

Muss ich da nun auch bei 2D was machen ? 
oder bleibt nun einfach der 2D auf default ?


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gemacht
> 
> Muss ich da nun auch bei 2D was machen ?
> oder bleibt nun einfach der 2D auf default ?


 
Probiers doch aus. Notfalls hinterleg noch ein Profil für 2D mit den default Taktraten. Das 2D mit 500/650 ist stromsparend ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

Ja aber nun habe ich ja 3D geändert aber 2D ist ja immer noch so tief mit der Spannung ...die soll wieder auf standart Spannung ....aber will 300/150im idle und nicht 500/650...
wie mache ich das?


----------



## basic123 (10. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ja aber nun habe ich ja 3D geändert aber 2D ist ja immer noch so tief mit der Spannung ...die soll wieder auf standart Spannung ....aber will 300/150im idle und nicht 500/650...
> wie mache ich das?


 
Die Karte wird trotzdem 300/150 haben, wenn sie gar nichts zu tun hat. 500/650 sind dann die Maximalwerte (z.B Flash Video). Afterburner hat leider eine Begrenzung auf 50%.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ja aber nun habe ich ja 3D geändert aber 2D ist ja immer noch so tief mit der Spannung ...die soll wieder auf standart Spannung ....aber will 300/150im idle und nicht 500/650...
> wie mache ich das?


 
Mit den Profilen wird auch die von dir eingestellte Spannung gespeichert...

Weniger als 500/650 geht im Ab leider nicht. Die 650 VRAM-Takt werden ja nur beim Video schauen angelegt. Soviel Verbrauch macht das nicht aus.


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Mai 2014)

etar schrieb:


> Der Raijintek Morpheus ist schon ein interessanter Kühler mit seiner fetten Kühlfläche und den ohne basteln passenden Spannungswandlerkühler....
> .


 
Danke für dein Feedback.

Habe mir jetzt den Peter 2 mit 2x Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 120mm bestellt.
Um die Spannungswandler zu kühlen wollte ich den mitgelieferten Kühler verwenden,als Wärmeleitklebepad kommt das 0,5mm starke Pad von Aquacool zum Einsatz. Ggf. muss ich noch 2 M3 Gewinde in den Kühler schneiden, um mehr Anpressdruck zu gewinnen, ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass dies nötig sein wird.


----------



## eXquisite (10. Mai 2014)

Ganz kurze Frage dich mich seit Tagen beschäftigt an die R9 290X Experten hier:
MSI R9 290X Lightning
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X
ASUS R9290X-4GD5 + NZXT Kraken G10 + Corsair H110 + 2x Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 
ASUS R9290X-4GD5 + Prolimatech MK-26 Black Series  + Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition High Static Pressure, 2er Pack

Welche davon? Erreicht sollen bei Mod Bios mit Spannungserhöhung so viele Mhz wie möglich, heißt 1200+

System in der Sigantur, neues NT wird ein BQ DPP10 550/650 Watt.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## The-Typhoon (10. Mai 2014)

Ah hups, heaven mit valley verwechselt.. 
Heaven natürlich nur 1772.. 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> bestimmt nicht


----------



## basic123 (10. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> blackscreens können alle möglichen ursachen haben,
> ivy bridge @ 4,6GHz zum beispiel,
> 
> dann noch ne neue dicke karte mit viel abwärme ins case...
> ...



Sehr schön gesagt. Da sind manche komplett Gewissensfrei und entziehen sich jeder Logik. Die Versandhändler sollten eisern dagegen vorgehen und bei übertakteter Hardware die Annahme verweigern oder Schadesersatz fordern. 
Momentan wird das nur geduldet, da nur sehr wenige sich so "assi" verhalten.

@JonnyFaust

Wenn man dem User stimi2k4 Glauben schenken darf, dann bewirkt ein 2D-Profil eine Einsparung von immerhin 20W. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ries-overclocking-undervolting-thread-68.html


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (10. Mai 2014)

also vorlgendes spuckt mir hawaii info über meine 290 Vapor-X aus:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> @JonnyFaust
> 
> Wenn man dem User stimi2k4 Glauben schenken darf, dann bewirkt ein 2D-Profil eine Einsparung von immerhin 20W.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ries-overclocking-undervolting-thread-68.html



Du hast vermutlich meine Aussage nicht richtig verstanden. Im Grunde hast du nur meine Aussage bestätigt.

Was ich meinte, ist dass Evgasüchtiger gerne weniger als 500/650 für 2D hätte.


----------



## myLoooo (10. Mai 2014)

Mit der GTX 780 Ghz Edition i5 3570K@4GHZ

Geht da noch mehr mit der R9 290? Wie sieht das mit R9 290X Vaporx?

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0

FPS:	
58.1
Score:	
1463
Min FPS:	
25.4
Max FPS:	
121.4


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Mit den Profilen wird auch die von dir eingestellte Spannung gespeichert...
> 
> Weniger als 500/650 geht im Ab leider nicht. Die 650 VRAM-Takt werden ja nur beim Video schauen angelegt. Soviel Verbrauch macht das nicht aus.



Ok aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht richtig ..... der wechselt doch jetzt nicht automatisch? 
sobald ich neustarte macht er wieder den 3D Takt mit -25mv....aber das ist zuwenig im idle.....blitz wie sau....was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Shooot3r (10. Mai 2014)

ist die hier unlockbar? 

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


----------



## basic123 (11. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ok aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht richtig ..... der wechselt doch jetzt nicht automatisch?
> sobald ich neustarte macht er wieder den 3D Takt mit -25mv....aber das ist zuwenig im idle.....blitz wie sau....was mache ich falsch?


 
Das ganze muss so in etwa bei dir aussehen, dann funktioniert auch der automatische Wechsel zwischen 2D und 3D.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Das ganze muss so in etwa bei dir aussehen, dann funktioniert auch der automatische Wechsel zwischen 2D und 3D.



So siehts auch aus....aber irgendwie funktioniert es nicht so richtig ...wie sieht deine erste Seite aus vom Setting AB ?

ich versuche es morgen nochmals .

1100/1400 @ -19mv (~ 1,10-1,13v schwankend )
laufen auch bf4 Single player stable 

wie warm werden eure vaporx r9 in bf4 singleplayer nach einer stunde? bei wieviel % luffi? (gpu und VRM )


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Mai 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> ist die hier unlockbar?
> 
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> ...


 
Nein. Welche Karte überhaupt?


----------



## Keinmand (11. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Mit der GTX 780 Ghz Edition i5 3570K@4GHZ
> 
> Geht da noch mehr mit der R9 290? Wie sieht das mit R9 290X Vaporx?
> 
> ...


 

komm mit meiner GTX680 auf ~1100


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. Welche Karte überhaupt?



MSI 290 gaming. Naja,... Hätte ja sein können


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Mai 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> MSI 290 gaming. Naja,... Hätte ja sein können



Keine R9-290 ist mehr unlockbar.... alle per Lasercut getrennt


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So siehts auch aus....aber irgendwie funktioniert es nicht so richtig ...wie sieht deine erste Seite aus vom Setting AB ?
> 
> ich versuche es morgen nochmals .
> 
> ...



Doch, der Wechsel findet, sofern der AB läuft,  automatisch statt. Kann sein dass bei dir irgendeine Anwendung im Hintergrund läuft, sodass der AB in das 3D Profil wechselt


----------



## Tazmal27 (11. Mai 2014)

hier stand quatsch


----------



## Rizoma (11. Mai 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> MSI 290 gaming. Naja,... Hätte ja sein können



nö hätte es nicht da eine MSI 290 Gaming noch nie freigeschaltet werden konnte


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Mai 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ganz kurze Frage dich mich seit Tagen beschäftigt an die R9 290X Experten hier:
> MSI R9 290X Lightning
> Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X
> ASUS R9290X-4GD5 + NZXT Kraken G10 + Corsair H110 + 2x Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition
> ...


 
Deine 1200+ kannst dir schonmal aus den Kopfschlagen


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Mai 2014)

Nunja, unmöglich ist das nicht. Meine non X packt die 1200 MHz gamestable bei +200 mV. Aber die Lüfter bei gut 80% und über 500 Watt Verbrauch ist es definitiv nicht wert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Mai 2014)

Der Chip wird es dir auch danken


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Mai 2014)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Deine 1200+ kannst dir schonmal aus den Kopfschlagen


 
meine packt die 1200 +150mV 

Ob die Mehrleistung jedoch nötig ist? NEIN


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (11. Mai 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> also vorlgendes spuckt mir hawaii info über meine 290 Vapor-X aus:
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> ...


 


Shooot3r schrieb:


> ist die hier unlockbar?
> 
> RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
> RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
> ...



Vielen Dank! Die sind leider beide locked.

Zum Thema unlocken, schaut hier:

The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread

Zu dem laser cut: Ich bin mir nicht so sicher dass keine unlockable chips mehr auftauchen. Meine r9 290 pcs+ hat

RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

gezeigt. Leider hat sie als 290 schon blackscreens, da macht es wenig Sinn das bios zu flashen.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (11. Mai 2014)

Was ist so maximale Spannung für 24/7?


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Mai 2014)

Besitzt die VAPOR X jeweils 2x 8 Pin Stromanschluss oder so wie die AMD Referenz Karte nur 1x 6Pin  1x 8Pin ?


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (11. Mai 2014)

die Vapor-X hat 2x 8 Pin Anschlüsse.


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Was ist so maximale Spannung für 24/7?


 
WÜrde sagen max. 1,25 V. Bei wie viel + mV die anliegen ist vom Bios und Chip abhängig. Bei mir sind es z.B. knapp 1,2 V, wenn ich +200 mV gebe.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Mai 2014)

An alle vaporx Besitzer 

Könnt ihr mal bf4 SP zogge @ Max so eine Stunde auf 1100/1400mhz....
Und die temps Posten ...

Habe extra die Heizung im Kleinen Büro an....wegen Sommertemps


----------



## JohnnyXVI (11. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> WÜrde sagen max. 1,25 V. Bei wie viel + mV die anliegen ist vom Bios und Chip abhängig. Bei mir sind es z.B. knapp 1,2 V, wenn ich +200 mV gebe.


 
Okay. Inwiefern nimmt die Lebensdauer des Chips/der Karte damit ab? Oder sind 1,25V "bedenkenlos"?


----------



## BertB (11. Mai 2014)

schwer zu sagen,
langzeitstudien wirds wohl keine geben, da es die dinger erst ein halbes jahr gibt


----------



## JohnnyXVI (11. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> schwer zu sagen,
> langzeitstudien wirds wohl keine geben, da es die dinger erst ein halbes jahr gibt


 Die Auswirkungen werden doch bestimmt sehr ähnlich zu anderen Chips sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Mai 2014)

Also mit den 2D und 3D Profilen klappt nur ab und an....manchmal wenn ich dann zb gpuz starte dann springt der wohl um auf 3D mit -25mv und es blitzt wie sau....aber im game ist es stable


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Mai 2014)

@EvgaSüchtiger
Dann bereust den Kauf?

Ich schwanke derzeit immer noch zwischen absolut fiepfreier, Blackscreen verschonter Sapphire R9 290 Referenz Design mit event. AlternativKühler Morpheus 
ODER aber doch der R9 290-er Vapor X Version!


----------



## Deathy93 (11. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> blackscreens können alle möglichen ursachen haben,
> ivy bridge @ 4,6GHz zum beispiel,
> 
> dann noch ne neue dicke karte mit viel abwärme ins case...
> ...


 

Denkste, ich bin blöd oder wie?
Die CPU läuft stabil und black screens hatte ich auch @stock settings. Habe übrigens 2 Rechner hier stehen und black screens hatte ich mit beiden Computern.
Hier im Thread übertaktet doch fast jeder seine Karte, egal ob 1 Tag oder 10 Tage alt, spielt doch keine Rolle und das Problem mit den black screens ist bei der PCS+ bzw. generell bei der 290 ja auch durchaus bekannt.

Zum Thema übertakten: Ich möchte nur wissen, wie weit die Karte taktbar ist. Meistens lass ich die Graka bei 1100/1400 MHz laufen mit nur etwas mehr Spannung als @stock. 
Ist nicht so, dass sie dann dauerhaft auf +200 mV oder so läuft.

Und was kann ich dafür, wenn fast jede 2 Karte fiept? Da ist doch wohl klar, dass man sich drüber ärgert und den Kauf widerruft, lol.

Jetzt hör bitte auf, mir auffen Sack zu gehen!

Danke dir!


Hier hat wohl einer dieselben Probleme wie ich : https://forum.mindfactory.de/t81584-powercolor-r9-290-pcs-spulenfiepen.html


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Denkste, ich bin blöd oder wie?
> Die CPU läuft stabil und black screens hatte ich auch @stock settings. Habe übrigens 2 Rechner hier stehen und black screens hatte ich mit beiden Computern.
> Hier im Thread übertaktet doch fast jeder seine Karte, egal ob 1 Tag oder 10 Tage alt, spielt doch keine Rolle und das Problem mit den black screens ist bei der PCS+ bzw. generell bei der 290 ja auch durchaus bekannt.
> 
> ...



Hast ja bald deine vaporx


----------



## basic123 (11. Mai 2014)

Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius 0. Und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt.


----------



## Deathy93 (11. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius 0. Und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt.


 
Ist das auf mich bezogen?

Besser kein Kommentar 


@Evgasüchtiger

Jap, wird langsam Zeit


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ist das auf mich bezogen?
> 
> Besser kein Kommentar
> 
> ...




ISte deine Retoure bei MF noch gelistet? Meine nicht mehr


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (11. Mai 2014)

Im HW-Luxx-Test schneidet die Asus R9 290 DC2 OC ja überraschend gut ab, im Vergleich zum "Platzhirsch" in Form der Sapphire mit Vapor-X-Kühler:

"Vergleichsmerkmal": "Sapphire"/ "Asus"

Lautstärke (Last): 40.7 dB/ 39.8 dB [-0.9 dB]
Temperatur (Last): 73 °C/ 68 °C [-5 °C]
Kerntakt: 1030 MHz/ 1000 MHz [-30 mHZ]
Speichertakt: 1400 MHz/ 1260 MHz [-140 mHZ]
(Speichertakt ist irrelevant bei 1-2 FPS Unterschied...)

Quelle: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC im Test


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Also mit den 2D und 3D Profilen klappt nur ab und an....manchmal wenn ich dann zb gpuz starte dann springt der wohl um auf 3D mit -25mv und es blitzt wie sau....aber im game ist es stable


 
Ich zitiere mich mal selber:



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Erstmal speicher unter den 5 Profil-Slots deine Taktraten. Wenn das erledigt ist geh auf Settings-> Profile und dort unter "Automatische Profil Managment"
> 
> Beachte aber, dass bei manchen Anwendungen AB denkt, es wären 3D Anwendungen. Bestes Beispiel ist dafür GPU-Z.



Senk doch mal den Ram Takt für das 2D Profil. Dann haste auch kein Problem mit den Blitzen. Oder gleich 500/650 wie bei mir.


----------



## Deathy93 (11. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ISte deine Retoure bei MF noch gelistet? Meine nicht mehr


 
Bei mir steht unter "Ihre Bestellungen" 

"Reperaturauftrag vom bla bla bla

Bestellstatus: offen"

Also ja


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht unter "Ihre Bestellungen"
> 
> "Reperaturauftrag vom bla bla bla
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir garnix außer dei Reklamation vom März


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selber:
> 
> Senk doch mal den Ram Takt für das 2D Profil. Dann haste auch kein Problem mit den Blitzen. Oder gleich 500/650 wie bei mir.



Habe ich doch


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Mai 2014)

Dann nochmal...

"Beachte aber, dass bei manchen Anwendungen AB denkt, es wären 3D Anwendungen. Bestes Beispiel ist dafür GPU-Z."

Zum Thema, klappt nicht ganz mit dem Wechsel. Wenn du GPU-Z anmachst, wechselt Ab immer in den 3D-Modus.


----------



## BertB (11. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht
> Kann ich nicht langsam nicht mehr haben.
> 
> Von 6 Karten hatten 4 Spulenfiepen.
> ...



und hier aus nem anderen thread

AW: Inno3D 780Ti HerculeZ Spulenfiepen
"Inno3d ist schei*e!

Hatte insgesamt 3 Karten, alle hatten extremes Spulenfiepen."

sind das dann 6 oder schon 9 karten?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Dann nochmal...
> 
> "Beachte aber, dass bei manchen Anwendungen AB denkt, es wären 3D Anwendungen. Bestes Beispiel ist dafür GPU-Z."
> 
> Zum Thema, klappt nicht ganz mit dem Wechsel. Wenn du GPU-Z anmachst, wechselt Ab immer in den 3D-Modus.



Jo habe ich gemerkt  aber dann blitzt es wie sau....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht unter "Ihre Bestellungen"
> 
> "Reperaturauftrag vom bla bla bla
> 
> ...


So habe mal eine Anfrage geschrieben.. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...88-der-mindfactory-thread-33.html#post6422132

Vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Fehler


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Mai 2014)

Mal ne Frage lohnt sich ne sapphiere vapor x r9 290 mit 8Gigabit vram?


----------



## Deathy93 (11. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> und hier aus nem anderen thread
> 
> AW: Inno3D 780Ti HerculeZ Spulenfiepen
> "Inno3d ist schei*e!
> ...


 
Ich selber hatte 2 770er von Inno3d und eine beim besten Kumpel im Rechner. Alle 3 hatten Spulenfiepen (ab 20-30fps), warum soll ich denn lügen, lol?
Guck mal im MF-Forum, da sind einige mit demselben Problem.
Ich hatte auch ne 280x von Asus und ne Matrix Platinum 7970, beide hatten Artefaktbildungen, die Matrix auch Spulenfiepen. (Auch bekannt, wenn man sich die Bewertungen anschaut)
Bei der 280x bin ich vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten (Widerruf) und die Matrix Platinum habe ich mir austauschen lassen. Da die Reklamation Wochen dauerte, hatte ich mittlerweile die Gtx 770 von Inno3d gekauft. Die Matrix habe ich dann bei Erhalt verkauft (Hab sie nicht getestet gehabt).
Die einzige Karte, die bisher fehlerfrei lief und keine Mängel aufwies, war die MSI 290 Gaming, allerdings ist der Kühler zu schwach.

Schwer zu glauben, aber ich bin seit ca 8 Monaten am "Kämpfen". Bisher keine gute Karte gehabt, entweder Spulenfiepen, Artefakte andere Mängel oder wie bei der MSI z.B technisch zu "schwach".
Ich dachte es liegt am Rechner, aber mittlerweile habe ich hier nen 2ten Rechner stehen mit anderer Hardware. Auch die Techniker konnten mir die Mängel bei jeder Reklamation bestätigen.

Vielleicht verstehst du jetzt, warum ich mich so darüber ärgere. 


Naja, bleibt ja noch die Vapor-X


1. Karte Matrix Platinum 7970 (Gebraucht gekauft, Rechnung war vorhanden (MF). > Artefakte & Spulenfiepen.
2. Karte R9 280x DirectCuII > Artefakte. Gekauft bei MF
3 & 4 Karte Inno3d Gtx770 (beide Spulenfiepen) gekauft bei Hardwareversand.
5. Karte MSI R9 290 Gaming > Kühler zu schwach > gekauft bei MF
6 und 7 Karte > PCS+> beide Karten Spulenfiepen, 2te Karte zusätzlich black screens. > gekauft bei MF




So siehts bisher aus.


@Pseudoephedrin

Ruf da am besten morgen mal an 
Aber mach dich auf mindestens 30 Minuten Warteschleife gefasst


----------



## roNskI (11. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Naja, bleibt ja noch die Vapor-X
> 
> 1. Karte Matrix Platinum 7970 (Gebraucht gekauft, Rechnung war vorhanden (MF). > Artefakte & Spulenfiepen.
> 2. Karte R9 280x DirectCuII > Artefakte. Gekauft bei MF
> ...


Ich fühle mit dir!😢

Mit meiner xfx7950BE hatte ich auch tolle Artefaktbildung in Spielen.  Es hat einfach genervt ständig das Spiel neu zu starten 😠
Die 7950 und 7970 hatten es schon ein bisschen in sich mit den Artefakten und das haben die Rebrands natürlich mitgenommen, sprich 280 und 280x.

Bei meiner Vapor-X R9 290 läuft alles wie es soll ->Empfehlung!

btw..die nächste Karte vielleicht mal im Laden kaufen und 20€ mehr zahlen dann umgehst du schon einiges an Zeit wenn wieder ein Defekt oder ähnliches auftritt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> An alle vaporx Besitzer
> 
> Könnt ihr mal bf4 SP zogge @ Max so eine Stunde auf 1100/1400mhz....
> Und die temps Posten ...
> ...



Würdet ihr es mal testen ihr lieben vaporx Besitzer


----------



## Deathy93 (11. Mai 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Ich fühle mit dir!😢
> 
> btw..die nächste Karte vielleicht mal im Laden kaufen und 20€ mehr zahlen dann umgehst du schon einiges an Zeit wenn wieder ein Defekt oder ähnliches auftritt


 

Danke! 

Da hab ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Mai 2014)

LoL ?!? Bei mir nimmt Sie sich bei +64mv schon 1.3V


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Mai 2014)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> LoL ?!? Bei mir nimmt Sie sich bei +64mv schon 1.3V


 
Ja ganz normal. Jede Karte braucht eine andere Kernspannung


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Mai 2014)

Die Auslastung ist mal extrem mit dem R9 295_X2 Launchtreiber und meiner R9 290 Referenz Karte bei Thief und in Bound in Flame, beide extremste Auslastungschwankungen!!

Siehe beiliegende Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer kann dies bitte mit der R9 290 Vapor X gegentesten!
Und ist dieser R9 295_X2 Launchtreiber echt soo anfällig beim Takt, Auslastung wie noch KEIN anderer Treiber zuvor?


----------



## X2theZ (11. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> ...aber ich bin seit ca 8 Monaten am "Kämpfen"...


 
dein avatar suggeriert aber, dass dir das nicht sonderlich schwer fällt 

halte dir auch die daumen, dass es mit der vapor jetzt passt 

meine kommt hoffentlich morgen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Mai 2014)

hier ein Paar Fotos...leider nicht so gut geworden...war gestern im Stress Man kann es erkennen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Mai 2014)

Wie man sieht habe ich eine soka zwischen der graka und den cpu kühler ....passt gerade  berührt gerade nicht die backplate der graka 
macht das temp mäßig was aus? oder kann ich es so lassen ?


----------



## X6Sixcore (11. Mai 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ich so'n Backplate-Monster auch ne Etage tiefer einsetzen kann - auf meinem Board habe ich ja noch einen zweiten voll belegten X16-Slot. (Gigabyte 990FX UD7)

Vor allem: Müsste ich DAFÜR dann noch irgendwas beachten, wenn ich meine 6950 oben raus nehme und ne 290 Vapor-X unten reinstecke?


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (12. Mai 2014)

@Deathy: Das ist eine ziemlich auffällige Häufung von Spulenfiepen. Vielleicht waren ein paar der Karten B-Ware, das ist zumindest das Einzige wie ich mir erklären kann dass 3 von 4 pcs+ Karten bei mir Blackscreens verursacht haben. Spulenfiepen kann allerdings auch vom Netzteil kommen, hast du das mal getestet?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Mai 2014)

Toi Toi Toi ich hatte bis jetzt keine Blackscreens oder andere Probleme


----------



## Fiftdey (12. Mai 2014)

Bisher hatte ich auch nichts.. Kein fiepen kein Absturz nichts.. Toi toi *aufholzklopf*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich auch nichts.. Kein fiepen kein Absturz nichts.. Toi toi *aufholzklopf*



Haste Lust mal bf4 SP zutesten auf max details im warmen Raum wegen temps usw ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> @Deathy: Das ist eine ziemlich auffällige Häufung von Spulenfiepen. Vielleicht waren ein paar der Karten B-Ware, das ist zumindest das Einzige wie ich mir erklären kann dass 3 von 4 pcs+ Karten bei mir Blackscreens verursacht haben. Spulenfiepen kann allerdings auch vom Netzteil kommen, hast du das mal getestet?


 
Seine Gaming war OK sagt er.
Von daher wird es wohl nicht am NT liegen


----------



## Fiftdey (12. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste Lust mal bf4 SP zutesten auf max details im warmen Raum wegen temps usw ?


 
Wie soll ich denn den warmen Raum simulieren? [emoji51][emoji57]


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn den warmen Raum simulieren? [emoji51][emoji57]


 
Ofen, Heizung, Wohnungsbrand


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn den warmen Raum simulieren? [emoji51][emoji57]



Heizung an.... Tür zu ..... Zogge ...

Ich habe zb ein kleines Büro...da staut sich schnell die Hitze 
mache ich auchso


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

Seid ihr alle zufrieden mit der VaporX?

Würde heute Nachmittag bestellen. Habe die Gutschrift für meine PCS+ bekommen


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle zufrieden mit der VaporX?
> 
> Würde heute Nachmittag bestellen. Habe die Gutschrift für meine PCS+ bekommen



Nach soviel warterei hol dir endlich ne funktionierende Graka!


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (12. Mai 2014)

Moin. Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen zur 290 Ref. mit einem Custom-Kühler? Habe derzeit eine (Sapphire) im Einsatz und eine zweite bereit liegen. Allerdings werden die schon gut warm (und laut). Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung bzgl. Custom-Kühler?

Ich danke im Voraus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle zufrieden mit der VaporX?
> 
> Würde heute Nachmittag bestellen. Habe die Gutschrift für meine PCS+ bekommen



Klaaaaaaar....Top.....haste den vollen Preis bekommen ?


----------



## Chris_der_Zocker (12. Mai 2014)

Chris_der_Zocker schrieb:


> Im HW-Luxx-Test schneidet die Asus R9 290 DC2 OC ja überraschend gut ab, im Vergleich zum "Platzhirsch" in Form der Sapphire mit Vapor-X-Kühler:
> 
> "Vergleichsmerkmal": "Sapphire"/ "Asus"
> 
> ...


 
Nachtrag:
Der FPS-Unterschied in den getesteten Games zur Asus-Karte, kommt wohl kaum von 30Mhz mehr Kerntakt und (erwiesenermaßen) auch nicht von 140Mhz mehr Speichertakt. Daher vermute ich, dass bei der Sapphire Karte standardmäßig ein höheres Powertarget eingestellt ist...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Mai 2014)

Gibts eventuell noch eine Möglichkeit bei uv des 3D Taktes die 2D Spannung unangetastet zu lassen ? 

Ich kann bei 1100/1400mhz bestimmt unter realen 1,10v.....


----------



## Deathy93 (12. Mai 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> @Deathy: Das ist eine ziemlich auffällige Häufung von Spulenfiepen. Vielleicht waren ein paar der Karten B-Ware, das ist zumindest das Einzige wie ich mir erklären kann dass 3 von 4 pcs+ Karten bei mir Blackscreens verursacht haben. Spulenfiepen kann allerdings auch vom Netzteil kommen, hast du das mal getestet?


 
Hey, also ich habe die Karten in mindestens 2 Computern getestet, leider immer dasselbe Ergebnis gehabt.
Ich kann dir sagen, dass eine Austauschkarte der Inno3d GTX 770 von HWV definitiv B-Ware/Gebrauchtware war, denn man hat deutliche Gebrauchsspuren erkannt und es hat Zubehör gefehlt.


Naja, warte nur noch auf die Gutschrift seitens MF und dann bestelle ich die Vapor-X.
Ich hab bisher noch nichts Schlechtes hier über die gelesen


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gibts eventuell noch eine Möglichkeit bei uv des 3D Taktes die 2D Spannung unangetastet zu lassen ?
> 
> Ich kann bei 1100/1400mhz bestimmt unter realen 1,10v.....


 
Ich kenne keine. Habe aber auch das Problem, dass meine Karte die 1000 MHz bei knapp 1 V mitmacht, aber sobald ich raus aus dem Game/Benchmark bin und AB nicht in den 2D Modus wechselt, ich nen Blackscreen bekomme. Deshalb nutze ich nur Spannungen die für 2D und 3D funktionieren.


----------



## roNskI (12. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle zufrieden mit der VaporX?
> 
> Würde heute Nachmittag bestellen. Habe die Gutschrift für meine PCS+ bekommen



Es wird Zeit..
Meine Enpfehlung hast du ja


----------



## beren2707 (12. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gibts eventuell noch eine Möglichkeit bei uv des 3D Taktes die 2D Spannung unangetastet zu lassen ?
> 
> Ich kann bei 1100/1400mhz bestimmt unter realen 1,10v.....


 Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Meine kackt bereits bei -25mv im Idle ab (dank VRAM, mit Untertaktung stabil), ingame bereitet das jedoch keine Probleme...jedoch gibts eben auch immer wieder mal Ladepausen, wenn die Karte dann wieder in den 2D-Modus wechselt wirds natürlich schwarz.
Habe deswegen ingame immer ~1,135-1,15V bei der GPU anliegen. Eine getrennte Regelung der 2D/3D-Modi käme mir also sehr gelegen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Meine kackt bereits bei -25mv im Idle ab (dank VRAM, mit Untertaktung stabil), ingame bereitet das jedoch keine Probleme...jedoch gibts eben auch immer wieder mal Ladepausen, wenn die Karte dann wieder in den 2D-Modus wechselt wirds natürlich schwarz.
> Habe deswegen ingame immer ~1,135-1,15V bei der GPU anliegen. Eine getrennte Regelung der 2D/3D-Modi käme mir also sehr gelegen.



Kann nur bis -16mv ...in game so 1,10-1,14v....meistens Avg 1,12v mit 1100/1400mhz. Da geht noch was nach unten im game....nur im idle wird dann halt instabil mit Blitzen und auch bei -25mv mit BS. -30mv gehen bestimmt locker....sowas blödes......schrecklich


----------



## PolsKa (12. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Mit den Profilen wird auch die von dir eingestellte Spannung gespeichert...
> 
> Weniger als 500/650 geht im Ab leider nicht. Die 650 VRAM-Takt werden ja nur beim Video schauen angelegt. Soviel Verbrauch macht das nicht aus.


 

Kannst du mit Asus GPU Tweak einstellen

http://s14.directupload.net/images/140512/skfxbddx.jpg


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Mai 2014)

Cpt. Nugget schrieb:


> Moin. Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen zur 290 Ref. mit einem Custom-Kühler? Habe derzeit eine (Sapphire) im Einsatz und eine zweite bereit liegen. Allerdings werden die schon gut warm (und laut). Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung bzgl. Custom-Kühler?
> 
> Ich danke im Voraus.


 
,,,...habe die 290X als Club3D Ref-modell mit dem ACX IV verbunden. Ist etwas anspruchsvoll, weil größer als die Vorgänger. 
Wichtig, dass zwischen GPU und CPU mindestens 3,5 cm Platz ist.Auch am Boden, denn der Backkühler ist schon wuchtig.
Zu hören ist wie immer nichts.... die Ref ist schon heftig. Habe es mir auch nur einen Nachmittag mit angehört und zum
Abend gewechselt. Die Pads muss man gut verteilen, denn die sind sehr knapp.
...hier die Maße und Umfang ...
ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV | quiet VGA Cooler for AMD / NVIDIA | silent Cooler | wide compatibility | high heat dissipation | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. Mai 2014)

Bei mir läuft die im 2D bei 500/650 mit -70mV und für 3D bei 1000/1450 mit -50 mV.




PolsKa schrieb:


> Kannst du mit Asus GPU Tweak einstellen
> 
> http://s14.directupload.net/images/140512/skfxbddx.jpg



Verstehe nicht was du meinst. Sehe da keinen Unterschied zu meinen Einstellungen im AB.


----------



## PolsKa (12. Mai 2014)

300/150 2d takt


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. Mai 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> 300/150 2d takt


 
Ahso ^^ ja, aber mich stört es nicht, wenn es auf 650 MHz hoch geht.


----------



## Deathy93 (12. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> dein avatar suggeriert aber, dass dir das nicht sonderlich schwer fällt
> 
> halte dir auch die daumen, dass es mit der vapor jetzt passt


 
Haha, danke! xD


@Pseudoephedrin

Und, was ist nun mit deiner Reklamation? Hast mal bei MF gefragt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Haha, danke! xD
> 
> @Pseudoephedrin
> 
> Und, was ist nun mit deiner Reklamation? Hast mal bei MF gefragt?



Er bekommt eine Gutschrift


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft die im 2D bei 500/650 mit -70mV und für 3D bei 1000/1450 mit -50 mV.
> 
> Verstehe nicht was du meinst. Sehe da keinen Unterschied zu meinen Einstellungen im AB.



Verstehe nicht warum es instabil wird ....weil wenn auf 3D wechselt ja normal. ~1,12v anliegt .....


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (12. Mai 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ,,,...habe die 290X als Club3D Ref-modell mit dem ACX IV verbunden. Ist etwas anspruchsvoll, weil größer als die Vorgänger.
> Wichtig, dass zwischen GPU und CPU mindestens 3,5 cm Platz ist.Auch am Boden, denn der Backkühler ist schon wuchtig.
> Zu hören ist wie immer nichts.... die Ref ist schon heftig. Habe es mir auch nur einen Nachmittag mit angehört und zum
> Abend gewechselt. Die Pads muss man gut verteilen, denn die sind sehr knapp.
> ...


 

Vielen Dank, ich schau's mir direkt mal an.


----------



## basic123 (12. Mai 2014)

PolsKa schrieb:


> 300/150 2d takt


 
Seh ich das falsch oder geht der Takt im Asus Tweak Tool bis minimal 600? Wie kommst du da auf die 150MHz?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> @Pseudoephedrin
> 
> Und, was ist nun mit deiner Reklamation? Hast mal bei MF gefragt?



Ich habe die Gutschrift schon. Weiß bloss nicht so recht wie ich die per Vorkasse verrechnen soll. habe hier imForum mal gefragt.Vielleicht habe ich Glück und bis zum Wochenende die VaporX


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich habe die Gutschrift schon. Weiß bloss nicht so recht wie ich die per Vorkasse verrechnen soll. habe hier imForum mal gefragt.Vielleicht habe ich Glück und bis zum Wochenende die VaporX



Ich druck die Daumen


----------



## Deathy93 (12. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich habe die Gutschrift schon. Weiß bloss nicht so recht wie ich die per Vorkasse verrechnen soll. habe hier imForum mal gefragt.Vielleicht habe ich Glück und bis zum Wochenende die VaporX


 
Bei mir ist die immer noch in Bearbeitung -.-

Bestell einfach und schreib der Buchhaltung von MF eine E-Mail.
Die verrechnen die Gutschrift dann mit dem Kaufpreis.

Leider kann man den Differenzbetrag nur per Überweisung bezahlen und nicht via Paypal oder sonst was :-x


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die immer noch in Bearbeitung -.-
> 
> Bestell einfach und schreib der Buchhaltung von MF eine E-Mail.
> Die verrechnen die Gutschrift dann mit dem Kaufpreis.
> ...


Wird schon bei dir.Hast du Service Level Gold zur Karte dazu?

Ja wurde mir hier im MF thread auch gesagt. Habe jetzt mal die Buchhaltung angeschrieben. Sowas ist für mich noch _Neuland_


----------



## Deathy93 (12. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wird schon bei dir.Hast du Service Level Gold zur Karte dazu?


 
Ne, ist für mich Abzocke sowas :x
Auch wenn es nur 5 Euro sind


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ne, ist für mich Abzocke sowas :x
> Auch wenn es nur 5 Euro sind


 Vielleicht liegt es daran. hatte SLG.


----------



## Roundy (12. Mai 2014)

na dann pseudo ich schließ mich an... *daumendrück*
hat evga seine eigentlich schon?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> na dann pseudo ich schließ mich an... *daumendrück*
> hat evga seine eigentlich schon?
> Gruß


 
Danke 

Ja klar hat der seine schon


----------



## Roundy (12. Mai 2014)

hat er schon nen kleines Review gemacht?
ich war das wochenende nich da 
Gruß


----------



## Deathy93 (12. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran. hatte SLG.


 
Kann gut möglich sein 

Naja, ich warte seit ca 8 Monaten auf ne vernünftige Karte, dann werden mich die paar Tage mehr schon nicht töten


----------



## Roundy (12. Mai 2014)

was hast du eigentlich mit der verdellten gemacht?
zurückgeschickt?
garantie?
rma?
Gruß


----------



## Deathy93 (12. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> was hast du eigentlich mit der verdellten gemacht?
> zurückgeschickt?
> garantie?
> rma?
> Gruß


 
Die hatte doch auch extremes Spulenfiepen. Wurde mir ausgetauscht. Die Austauschkarte black screens und Spulenfiepen > liegt seit ein paar Tagen bei MF


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Kann gut möglich sein
> 
> Naja, ich warte seit ca 8 Monaten auf ne vernünftige Karte, dann werden mich die paar Tage mehr schon nicht töten


 
Ich kenne das 

Habe seit knapp einem Jahr auch aller paar Monate Probleme. Erst MB defekt. Dann CPU. Dann Gehäuse und MB. Jetzt die Grafikkarten. - Läuft 

Mal sehen wie weit die Vapor X ohne Spannungserhöhung taktbar ist.


----------



## Deathy93 (12. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich kenne das
> 
> Habe seit knapp einem Jahr auch aller paar Monate Probleme. Erst MB defekt. Dann CPU. Dann Gehäuse und MB. Jetzt die Grafikkarten. - Läuft
> 
> Mal sehen wie weit die Vapor X ohne Spannungserhöhung taktbar ist.


 
Mein Mainboard ist auch letzte Woche kaputt gegangen 

Ich hatte das AsRock Extreme4, nun das Z77X-UD3H von Gigabyte


----------



## Schmenki (12. Mai 2014)

Cpt. Nugget schrieb:


> Moin. Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen zur 290 Ref. mit einem Custom-Kühler? Habe derzeit eine (Sapphire) im Einsatz und eine zweite bereit liegen. Allerdings werden die schon gut warm (und laut). Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung bzgl. Custom-Kühler?
> 
> Ich danke im Voraus.


 
Im SLI wirst du den Arctic Xtreme wenn nur oben benutzen können sonst kollidiert das mit deiner anderen karte.
Ich habe den Arctic Xtrme III im Einsatz mit der Referenzbackplate und 2x Custom 120mm Lüfter. Das kühlt auch ganz gut und ist Flüsterleise. 

Der wohl beste Kühler wird aber der Morpheus sein.


----------



## beren2707 (12. Mai 2014)

Wenn er denn endlich rauskommt...  Hätte vor einem Monat den ACX IV haben können, langsam wächst die Ungeduld.  Der Basteltrieb will befriedigt werden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

So Überweisung wird morgen abgegeben.


----------



## roNskI (12. Mai 2014)

Ne Frage an die die eine Vapor-X im Kasten haben..(oder auch nicht  )
Kann mir einer sagen für was dieser Schalter ist und welche Funktion er hat?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Ne Frage an die die eine Vapor-X im Kasten haben..(oder auch nicht  )
> Kann mir einer sagen für was dieser Schalter ist und welche Funktion er hat?
> 
> 
> ...


 
BIOS switch


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Mai 2014)

Lohnen sich zwei vapor x r9 290 um auf full hd zu spielen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Lohnen sich zwei vapor x r9 290 um auf full hd zu spielen?


 
Eine reicht dicke


----------



## Roundy (12. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Lohnen sich zwei vapor x r9 290 um auf full hd zu spielen?


 
was willste denn machen?
cryses @max out mit 8x msaa zocken?
oder bf4 auf 8x ssaa?
für fullHD langt eine sowas von dicke, da ist auch noch für die zukunft wat drin 
also keine Zweite, wenn die leistung nicht mehr reicht sind neue single gpu karten draußen.
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> was willste denn machen?
> cryses @max out mit 8x msaa zocken?
> oder bf4 auf 8x ssaa?
> für fullHD langt eine sowas von dicke, da ist auch noch für die zukunft wat drin
> ...


 
Ich komme mit ultra @2560x1080 mit 8x msaa in crysis auch nicht in Teufels Küche. ~35fps


----------



## Roundy (12. Mai 2014)

naja aber die magische grenze von 60 fps in shootern ist dann doch in weite ferne gerückt... sollte ja nur nen beispiel sein 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> naja aber die magische grenze von 60 fps in shootern ist dann doch in weite ferne gerückt... sollte ja nur nen beispiel sein
> Gruß


 
Bei Bauernfield 4 verstehe ich das mit den 60fps aber mit in crysis nich. Genau so wie in metro. Das spiele ich am liebsten @24fps weils einfach ein schönes feeling ist


----------



## Cyrus10000 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich will endlich Reviews vom Morpheus auf ner r9 290 lesen sonst Verkauf ich das Heizkraftwerk 😔


----------



## beren2707 (12. Mai 2014)

Meinst du damit User-Reviews? Richtige Reviews gibts ja mittlerweile schon einige.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 hier mal +100mv ca 1,18-1,22v meistens so 1,20v. ohne fehler zwei durchläufe waren es. aber der takt schwankte ab und an bisl...aber nicht viel...mmmhhhh


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Mai 2014)

@EvgaSüchtiger
Wie laut ist somit DEINE Karte ?
Kannst dies im Unterschied zum AMD Referenz Modell in etwa asbschätzen ?
AMD Referenz Design xxx % Lüfter = Sapphire Vapor X mit xxx % Lüfter ?

Welchen Catalyst Treiber verwendest Du?  
14.4 WHQL
ODER
doch den Beta 14.4 R9 295_X2 Launchtreiber so wie ich ?


----------



## BertB (12. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Lohnen sich zwei vapor x r9 290 um auf full hd zu spielen?



bei nem 120 oder 144Hz monitor vermutlich schon

bei 60Hz wohl kaum


----------



## JonnyFaust (12. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da sieht man gut, dass die Vapor von Anfang an mehr Spannung anliegen hat. Bei mir sind bei +100 mV max 1,122 V. Erst bei +200 mV komme ich auf ca 1,8-1,2V.

Bzw. kannste bitte mal TrixX nehmen und dem Ding mal +200 mV drücken bei 100% Fan und sagen wie weit du mit dem Takt kommst und welche Spannung anliegt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Mai 2014)

Mach ich die Tage ....hatte heute null Zeit 

habe auch nur eine Asic von 77


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Mai 2014)

ganz andere Frage, riecht eure 290 auch ?? Wenn ich den Raum verlasse und 5 Minuten später wieder betrete riecht es wie in einer Elektro-Fabrik 

Klingt komisch, ist aber so


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> ganz andere Frage, riecht eure 290 auch ?? Wenn ich den Raum verlasse und 5 Minuten später wieder betrete riecht es wie in einer Elektro-Fabrik
> 
> Klingt komisch, ist aber so



Nö .......waschen hilft


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Hier gab es doch ein Thread wo man den PL stable hin bekommt oder? 1150mhz hält er noch stable aber bei 1200 schwankt er .....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

@evga wann hast du an MF überwiesen und wie lang hat es gedauert?


----------



## BertB (13. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> ganz andere Frage, riecht eure 290 auch ?? Wenn ich den Raum verlasse und 5 Minuten später wieder betrete riecht es wie in einer Elektro-Fabrik
> 
> Klingt komisch, ist aber so



wie lange schon?
als meine jeweils neu waren hatte ich auch das gefühl,
aber nur zwei drei tage

neue hardware kann schon bisschen nach elektro riechen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @evga wann hast du an MF überwiesen und wie lang hat es gedauert?



2Tage da war Geld drauf und am nächsten Tag war sie schon da


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 2Tage da war Geld drauf und am nächsten Tag war sie schon da


 
OK. Na mal sehen. Die Überweisung ist zur banköffnung da


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bestätigt mein Bild, das die Vapor-X auch nur eine R9 290 ist und kein Überflieger. Bei +100mV sind bei meiner PCS+ diese Werte auch zu erreichen ohne Schwankungen im Takt. Und was mir viel wichtiger ist, mit max. 72°C (Schätzung). Die Schätzung werde ich heute Abend einfach mal untermauern.
Weil mich der direkte Vergleich der beiden Karten schon innerlich etwas aufgewühlt hat. Dachte mit der PCS+ wirklich gut gefahren zu sein. Dann kam die Vapor-X und ich begann zu zweifeln :-O . Die Tri-X hatte ich ja schon verbaut und die ist zwar einen Tacken leiser als die PCS+, aber mir gefiel die Verarbeitung nicht (zu viel Plastik) und die PCS+ hat ja noch das schicke Backplate  und die passt besser zu meinem schwarz-gold Style im Gehäuse


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Das bestätigt mein Bild, das die Vapor-X auch nur eine R9 290 ist und kein Überflieger. Bei +100mV sind bei meiner PCS+ diese Werte auch zu erreichen ohne Schwankungen im Takt. Und was mir viel wichtiger ist, mit max. 72°C (Schätzung). Die Schätzung werde ich heute Abend einfach mal untermauern.
> Weil mich der direkte Vergleich der beiden Karten schon innerlich etwas aufgewühlt hat. Dachte mit der PCS+ wirklich gut gefahren zu sein. Dann kam die Vapor-X und ich begann zu zweifeln :-O . Die Tri-X hatte ich ja schon verbaut und die ist zwar einen Tacken leiser als die PCS+, aber mir gefiel die Verarbeitung nicht (zu viel Plastik) und die PCS+ hat ja noch das schicke Backplate


 
Ich kann ja dann vergleichen. Hatte die auch die TriX und die PCS+. Wobei mir die PCS+ auch mehr gefallen hat. Aber durch die Probleme habe ich jetzt eine VaporX bestellt.


Bin gespannt.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. Mai 2014)

@Pseudoephedrin: Ich auch und ich drück Dir die Daumen, das nix fiept und und keine BlackScreens oder anderer Blödsinn auftritt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Danke.

Ich muss auch mal Glück haben


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Das bestätigt mein Bild, das die Vapor-X auch nur eine R9 290 ist und kein Überflieger. Bei +100mV sind bei meiner PCS+ diese Werte auch zu erreichen ohne Schwankungen im Takt. Und was mir viel wichtiger ist, mit max. 72°C (Schätzung). Die Schätzung werde ich heute Abend einfach mal untermauern.
> Weil mich der direkte Vergleich der beiden Karten schon innerlich etwas aufgewühlt hat. Dachte mit der PCS+ wirklich gut gefahren zu sein. Dann kam die Vapor-X und ich begann zu zweifeln :-O . Die Tri-X hatte ich ja schon verbaut und die ist zwar einen Tacken leiser als die PCS+, aber mir gefiel die Verarbeitung nicht (zu viel Plastik) und die PCS+ hat ja noch das schicke Backplate  und die passt besser zu meinem schwarz-gold Style im Gehäuse



Die Pcs ist ja auch gut nur halt viele Probleme ala BS usw....wollte die ja auch schon haben  

man bedenke das im warmen stickigen Büro mit originaler lufterkurve laufen lassen habe und die Gehäuselufter auf silent habe  dafür sind die temps io  was bisl blöd ist , das er nicht ganz konstant die 1200mhz hält ...die 1150mhz hält er konstant .....auch ohne PL zu erhöhen ....merkwürdig oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Mit 1200000000 1/s kommt sie halt übers Powertarget.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die Pcs ist ja auch gut nur halt viele Probleme ala BS usw....wollte die ja auch schon haben
> 
> man bedenke das im warmen stickigen Büro mit originaler lufterkurve laufen lassen habe und die Gehäuselufter auf silent habe  dafür sind die temps io  was bisl blöd ist , das er nicht ganz konstant die 1200mhz hält ...die 1150mhz hält er konstant .....auch ohne PL zu erhöhen ....merkwürdig oder?


 
Sooo merkwürdig finde ich das nicht. Irgendwann ist halt das Powerlimit ausgeschöpft. Und da deine Karte durch den etwas niedrigeren ASIC eine höhere Stromaufnahme hat ist auch das Powerlimit schneller erreicht. Und da bekanntlich P=U x I ist, wundert es mich wenig, das bei Dir bei 1200MHz das Limit überschritten ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> @Pseudoephedrin: Ich auch und ich drück Dir die Daumen, das nix fiept und und keine BlackScreens oder anderer Blödsinn auftritt



Er wird eine rakete bekommen  ich habe nur einen  durchschnitts Chip abbekommen   aber 1150/1400mhz sind mit originaler~1,15mhz (+25mv) bis jetzt stable ...muss ich noch testen ......1100/1400mhz bis jetzt mit -12mv (~1,11v) stable. Eigentlich auch dicke -25mhz aber da spinnt halt die karte im idle herum weil er ja dann auch die idle Spannung senkt


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Mai 2014)

Trotz PL auf 50%? Nutzte den 14.4?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Sooo merkwürdig finde ich das nicht. Irgendwann ist halt das Powerlimit ausgeschöpft. Und da deine Karte durch den etwas niedrigeren ASIC eine höhere Stromaufnahme hat ist auch das Powerlimit schneller erreicht. Und da bekanntlich P=U x I ist, wundert es mich wenig, das bei Dir bei 1200MHz das Limit überschritten ist.


Verdammt kann man da nichts machen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Trotz PL auf 50%? Nutzte den 14.4?



Jo....bei 1150/1400 und PL 0% hält er konstant


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Er wird eine rakete bekommen


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Mai 2014)

Kannste Bitte +50% Pl und die 1200 MHz mit Trixx testen? 

Sieht eher so aus, als würde das PL nicht greifen.


----------



## Schmenki (13. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

was mir aufgefallen ist bzw. ich schon öfters gelesen habe ist das der MSI AB bei mir scheinbar die Blackscreens verursacht.
Ich habe meine Übertaktung auf 1100/1400 jetzt über den CCC gemacht und erhöhe einfach die Spannung der Karte mit Hilfe der Parameter beim MSI AB Start (MSI AB wird aber nicht als Software gestartet sondern nur die VCore gesetzt).
Seitdem habe ich keine Blackscreens mehr gehabt.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## beren2707 (13. Mai 2014)

Das klingt interessant. 
Könntest du das Prozedere ein bisschen erläutern?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Trotz PL auf 50%? Nutzte den 14.4?



Jo....bei 1150/1400 und PL 0% hält er konstant


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Kannste Bitte +50% Pl und die 1200 MHz mit Trixx testen?
> 
> Sieht eher so aus, als würde das PL nicht greifen.



Mache ich heute Abend weil gerade @work und meine Frau hat B-Day


----------



## Schmenki (13. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Das klingt interessant.
> Könntest du das Prozedere ein bisschen erläutern?


 
Ich habe vorher mit MSI Afterburner stabile 3D OC Werte ermittelt und diese dann im CCC übertragen.
Derzeit: 
Takt + 10%
Powerlimit + 50%
Speicher @1400

Anschließend habe ich in Windows eine Aufgabe erstellt welche beim booten des PCs den installieren MSI Afterburner aufruft mit einem Parameter:
"C:\Program Files(x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSI Afterburner.exe" /wi6,30,8d,10

Damit wird die EXE ausgeführt und die VCore auf +100mV gesetzt aber MSI Afterburner wird nicht als Modul gestartet.

Hilft das?


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mache ich heute Abend weil gerade @work und meine Frau hat B-Day



Du stellst dein RL und deine Familie über die Vapor? Eckelhaft :lach: Viel Spaß.


----------



## beren2707 (13. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Hilft das?


Aber sowas von.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Du stellst dein RL und deine Familie über die Vapor? Eckelhaft :lach: Viel Spaß.



Daaaaaanke


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich habe vorher mit MSI Afterburner stabile 3D OC Werte ermittelt und diese dann im CCC übertragen.
> Derzeit:
> Takt + 10%
> Powerlimit + 50%
> ...


 
Wie erstelle ich eine Aufgabe? Habe Win8.1 64bit Enterprise.


----------



## Schmenki (13. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Wie erstelle ich eine Aufgabe? Habe Win8.1 64bit Enterprise.


 
Guck mal ob du was mit der Anleitung anfangen kannst:
Aufgabenplanung erstellen für den Autostart Windows 8

Ich habe nicht nur für den Start diese Aufgabe sondern auch gesagt es soll alle 5min laufen da ich bei MSI Afterburner das Problem hatte das manchmal die VCore zurück gesetzt worden ist.


----------



## MuhOo (13. Mai 2014)

Tut mir leid wenn ich mich hier kurz reindränge, ich bin grad am überlegen meine 290 Vapor-x heute zu mf zurück zusenden.

Wenn der PC kalt startet verursachen Anwendungen wie Flashplayer seltsame Bildverzerrungen, wenn die Karte ienmal auf Temperatur kommt ist alles okay. Erhöhe ich aber den Speichertakt auch nur um 10 MHZ ändere erscheinen die selben Probleme.... kann das ander Karte liegen oder an den aktuellen Treibern? Will eigentlich die Karte nicht einsenden wenn sie nicht wirklich defekt ist. Ansich bin ich mit der Karte sehr zufrieden.

Hmm oder fällt das unter das "Blitzen" von euch? Da das vor allem vorkommt wenn der Ramtakt fällt.


----------



## Badly (13. Mai 2014)

Hi ich habe eine 290x  bei der das spulenfiepen schon ab 20 fps beginnt... Lässt sich hier irgendwas machen...  Es ist so gut zu hören das der accelero III verbaut ist.  Wenn ich jetzt den Org kühler drauf bau tauscht der Hersteller die Karte um oder schauen die ganz genau hin!.?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. Mai 2014)

Badly schrieb:


> Hi ich habe eine 290x  bei der das spulenfiepen schon ab 20 fps beginnt... Lässt sich hier irgendwas machen...  Es ist so gut zu hören das der accelero III verbaut ist.  Wenn ich jetzt den Org kühler drauf bau tauscht der Hersteller die Karte um oder schauen die ganz genau hin!.?


 
Kommt auf den Hersteller an.


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Mai 2014)

Badly schrieb:


> Hi ich habe eine 290x  bei der das spulenfiepen schon ab 20 fps beginnt... Lässt sich hier irgendwas machen...  Es ist so gut zu hören das der accelero III verbaut ist.  Wenn ich jetzt den Org kühler drauf bau tauscht der Hersteller die Karte um oder schauen die ganz genau hin!.?



Wo hast du die Lüfter angesteckt? Direkt an der Graka? Probier mal direkt am Netzteil.


----------



## Schmenki (13. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Lüfter angesteckt? Direkt an der Graka? Probier mal direkt am Netzteil.


 
Genau. Die R9 290 hat oft Spulenfiepnen wenn man die Lüfter des Arctic an der Platine anschließt.
Netzteil oder vll besser über Mainboard und dann per Speedfan steuern.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr



Haste eigentlich den vollen Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen oder den zeitwert ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste eigentlich den vollen Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen oder den zeitwert ?


 
Vollen Preis


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Vollen Preis



Sehr gut .......dann kannste am we zogge  können wir zusammen bf4 zogge ....Bf4 MP habe ich noch nicht mal gezockt...nur SP .....keine Zeit


----------



## Schmenki (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Sehr gut .......dann kannste am we zogge  können wir zusammen bf4 zogge ....Bf4 MP habe ich noch nicht mal gezockt...nur SP .....keine Zeit


 
Dabei geht beim MP so richtig die Aktion los.
Da fühlt man sich wirklich mitten drin anstatt nur dabei


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Sehr gut .......dann kannste am we zogge  können wir zusammen bf4 zogge ....Bf4 MP habe ich noch nicht mal gezockt...nur SP .....keine Zeit


 
Gern in sofern die Karte bis um we da ist


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gern in sofern die Karte bis um we da ist



Ist sie


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab den MP von BF4 schon mal angezockt 

*[ZaeH] GrenzGaengAir* B-)


----------



## Deathy93 (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gern in sofern die Karte bis um we da ist


 
Evga, Pseudo, ich beneide euch beide 

Bei mir gibt es immer noch nichts Neues wegen der Gutschrift.

Ah, btw, BF3 ist tausend mal besser als BF4


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Evga, Pseudo, ich beneide euch beide
> 
> Bei mir gibt es immer noch nichts Neues wegen der Gutschrift.
> 
> Ah, btw, BF3 ist tausend mal besser als BF4


 
In BF3 hab ich auch mal paar Stunden rein geschnuppert

*[SacK]GrenzGaengAir* da war ich noch in einem anderen Clan.

Klar ist BF3 besser. Schließlich war früher alles Besser. Das Gras war grüner und der Himmel blauer und die Singvögel wogen noch einen Zentner


----------



## Deathy93 (13. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> In BF3 hab ich auch mal paar Stunden rein geschnuppert
> 
> *[SacK]GrenzGaengAir* da war ich noch in einem anderen Clan.
> 
> Klar ist BF3 besser. Schließlich war früher alles Besser. Das Gras war grüner und der Himmel blauer und die Singvögel wogen noch einen Zentner


 
Und vor allem weniger Bugs


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Evga, Pseudo, ich beneide euch beide
> 
> Bei mir gibt es immer noch nichts Neues wegen der Gutschrift.
> 
> Ah, btw, BF3 ist tausend mal besser als BF4


Wird schon 


GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich hab den MP von BF4 schon mal angezockt
> 
> *[ZaeH] GrenzGaengAir* B-)


Ja bekommst dann nen Add 

Hab BF4 nur wegen Mantle gekauft 

Läuft ja auf der 290


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wird schon
> 
> Ja bekommst dann nen Add
> 
> ...



Fakt ist aber *meiner Meinung nach* eins. Bei eurer potenten Hardware (core i5, 8-16GB RAM und einer R9 290) werdet ihr im Spielverhalten keinen Unterschied zwischen Mantle und DirectX spüren. Zu mindest bei einem 60Hz Monitor in FHD.
Ich zocke auf einem 120Hz Monitor und würde um nix auf der Welt darauf verzichten wollen, bis auf den Punkt, wenn dann endlich FreeSync zum Einsatz kommt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber *meiner Meinung nach* eins. Bei eurer potenten Hardware (core i5, 8-16GB RAM und einer R9 290) werdet ihr im Spielverhalten keinen Unterschied zwischen Mantle und DirectX spüren. Zu mindest bei einem 60Hz Monitor in FHD.
> Ich zocke auf einem 120Hz Monitor und würde um nix auf der Welt darauf verzichten wollen, bis auf den Punkt, wenn dann endlich FreeSync zum Einsatz kommt


 
Ja da ist auch kein unterschied ^^

Nur Windows 8.1 bringt einen Vorteil gegenüber Windows 7


----------



## Deathy93 (13. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber *meiner Meinung nach* eins. Bei eurer potenten Hardware (core i5, 8-16GB RAM und einer R9 290) werdet ihr im Spielverhalten keinen Unterschied zwischen Mantle und DirectX spüren. Zu mindest bei einem 60Hz Monitor in FHD.
> Ich zocke auf einem 120Hz Monitor und würde um nix auf der Welt darauf verzichten wollen, bis auf den Punkt, wenn dann endlich FreeSync zum Einsatz kommt



Kann ich dir bestätigen, habe keinen Unterschied gemerkt in BF4 zwischen Mantle und DirectX.


----------



## beren2707 (13. Mai 2014)

Ich schon, ich zocke aber auch in reduzierten Details bei ~120 FPS.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 afterburner deaktiviert und trixx an geschmissen..1250mhz ohne Artefakte mit 100% luffi und gehäuseluffis aber auf silent noch.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da geht noch was. Noc hein paar Punkte mher und hast die schnellste Single-AMD hier im Forum


----------



## basic123 (13. Mai 2014)

Man sollte aufhören, wenn's am schönsten ist. Die Garantie ist ja damit schon mal weg. Kann mal schnell passieren, dass man 400€ Edelschrott bei sich im PC hat.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Man sollte aufhören, wenn's am schönsten ist. Die Garantie ist ja damit schon mal weg. Kann mal schnell passieren, dass man 400€ Edelschrott bei sich im PC hat.


 
Ja ic hdenke mal EVGA weiß was er tut 

Und er wird das Setting sicher nciht 24/7 fahren.


----------



## Schmenki (13. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Man sollte aufhören, wenn's am schönsten ist. Die Garantie ist ja damit schon mal weg. Kann mal schnell passieren, dass man 400€ Edelschrott bei sich im PC hat.


 
Alles unter 1,3V sollte unproblematisch sein für die GPU.


----------



## roNskI (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nette Sache  aber muss das unmittelbar nach dem Kauf sein? Die karte ist nichtmal ne Woche alt


----------



## basic123 (13. Mai 2014)

Naja, und wenn doch was schief läuft, kann er das Ding immer noch als "kaum benutzt und nicht übertaktet & Rechnung liegt bei" in der Bucht loswerden. Hab selber schon angeknackste, scheinbar günstige Gebrauchtware gekauft und mache es seitdem nicht mehr wieder.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Naja, und wenn doch was schief läuft, kann er das Ding immer noch als "kaum benutzt und nicht übertaktet & Rechnung liegt bei" in der Bucht loswerden. Hab selber schon angeknackste, scheinbar günstige Gebrauchtware gekauft und mache es seitdem nicht mehr wieder.


 
Was soll großartig schief gehen? AB und Trixx machen bei +200mV zu. Voltmod hat er keinen drauf. EInzig den Speicher könnte er auf die Schnelle zerlegen, aber dann würde ja nichts mehr gehen und zuvor hat man in 95% der Fälle anzeichen.


----------



## basic123 (13. Mai 2014)

> Was soll großartig schief gehen?


Das sind immer die berüchtigten letzten Worte, bevor etwas gravierend schief läuft.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Mai 2014)

...sagt mal, wieviel gebt ihr bei CoreVoltage + ein? Ich will mich auch mal ranmachen und sehen was so ohne Gefahr
für Leib und leben bei meiner 290X geht.

Beim schrauben heißt es ja, nach fest kommt ab.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Man kann alles drauf geben. Muss sich nur der Folgen bewusst sein.


----------



## Schmenki (13. Mai 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...sagt mal, wieviel gebt ihr bei CoreVoltage + ein? Ich will mich auch mal ranmachen und sehen was so ohne Gefahr
> für Leib und leben bei meiner 290X geht.
> 
> Beim schrauben heißt es ja, nach fest kommt ab.


 
Das kommt ganz auf deine ASIC + Default Voltage an.
Ich denke für 24/7 sollte man so maximal 1,2-1,25V gehen.
Starte einfach Ungine Heaven im Window Mode und mach GPU-Z auf.
Dann siehst du welche Spannung anliegt.
Dann Rechne einfach die +Spannung drauf bis das du auf 1,25 max kommst.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja ic hdenke mal EVGA weiß was er tut
> 
> Und er wird das Setting sicher nciht 24/7 fahren.



Richtig die gpu unter 1,30v und gute temps sind zum benchen ungefährlich ....der Speicher ist empfindlich ...darum noch unberührt  Max würde ich 1500mhz machen


----------



## basic123 (13. Mai 2014)

Das ist soweit korrekt. Allerdings bekommt der Speicher bei Spannungserhöhung der GPU ebenfalls mehr Spannung. Es sind insgesamt 16 GDDR5-Speicherchips mit jeweils 256 MB und da kann schnell passieren, dass einer hardwareseitig leichten Schaden nimmt. Zurück-takten bringt dann auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Das ist soweit korrekt. Allerdings bekommt der Speicher bei Spannungserhöhung der GPU ebenfalls mehr Spannung. Es sind insgesamt 16 GDDR5-Speicherchips mit jeweils 256 MB und da kann schnell passieren, dass einer hardwareseitig leichten Schaden nimmt. Zurück-takten bringt dann auch nichts mehr.


 
Jetzt lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Uns ist sicherlich bewusst, was OC bewirkt und kennen auch die Risiken. Wenn EVGA gern seine KArte an die Belastungsgrenzebringen möchte, soll er dies tun. Es ist seine Entscheidung.


----------



## basic123 (13. Mai 2014)

Das Übertakten selbst ich doch kein Problem. Ärgerlich wird es blos, wenn der Übertakter im Schadensfall sich auf Kosten anderer neue Hardware besorgen möchte. Da werden fleißig Retouren mit Anspruch auf Garantie aufgegeben oder auf ebay als "voll funktionsfähig" weiterverkauft. 
Und ihr wisst ganz genau was ich damit meine. Wer hat hier jemals kaputt-getaktete Hardware behalten und zu sich gesagt: "Ok, ich war selbst schuld, nächstes mal werde ich besser aufpassen."? Ich denke keiner.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. Mai 2014)

Trixx kann den Lüfter meiner PCS+ unter 20% regeln. kann sogar bis auf NULL gehen :-O


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Da hat jemand meinen Rat befolgt. Zum Thema keine Zeit wa ^^. Die Temps gehen bei der Spannung definitiv in Ordnung. Meine ist da nicht so taktfreudig mit +200 mV. Ich bräuchte mal ein anderes Bios für mehr Spannung <.< Hier schau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Tri-X Kühler ist hier schon am Ende.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Trixx kann den Lüfter meiner PCS+ unter 20% regeln. kann sogar bis auf NULL gehen :-O


 
JA das ist ja eben das schöne an der PCS+. ich hoffe das geht auch mit der VaporX sonst muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

hier 1250/1500mhz  keine fehler im bench 

  nur  bei 1275mhz gibt kleine Artefakte und einen Absturz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

sYntaX schrieb:


> hehe denke die ganze Messe wird ein Highlight *g* und am besten wirds natürlich bei euch *schleim schleim*


 
Damit schnellste AMD Karte hier


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

und 1250/1600mhz @ ~ 1,28v ohne Artefakte 
 die 1600 Punkte schaffe ich morgen noch aber heute nitt mehr ich will es nicht übertreibe es lieber nicht. will mein Baby min 2 Jahre behalten


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. Mai 2014)

Meine ist gerade mit lautem Knall aus gegangen.  Hab alles Probiert.
Wenn ich die Karte ausgebaut an den PCIe 6fach Strom anstecke, startet der PC nicht. Ich denke, da ist ein Kurzschluss auf der Leitung.
Am Netzteil liegt es nicht. hab meine alte 8800GTS zum testen am Netzteil gehabt die läuft.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Meine ist gerade mit lautem Knall aus gegangen.  Hab alles Probiert.
> Wenn ich die Karte ausgebaut an den PCIe 6fach Strom anstecke, startet der PC nicht. Ich denke, da ist ein Kurzschluss auf der Leitung.
> Am Netzteil liegt es nicht. hab meine alte 8800GTS zum testen am Netzteil gehabt die läuft.


 
Echt mies. Wo gekauft?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Damit schnellste AMD Karte hier


 
 Jepp


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Echt mies. Wo gekauft?


 
Caseking


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Caseking


Reklamierte sofort.

Je schneller, desto besser


----------



## Deathy93 (13. Mai 2014)

Ok, auch heute keine Gutschrift erhalten.

Ich glaub, ich muss zukünftig woanders bestellen, dauert mir zu lang bei MF -.-


----------



## beren2707 (13. Mai 2014)

Für die Morpheusianer: Neuer Termin ist der 15. Mai. Mal abwarten, obs da endlich mal was wird...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ok, auch heute keine Gutschrift erhalten.
> 
> Ich glaub, ich muss zukünftig woanders bestellen, dauert mir zu lang bei MF -.-



haste denen eine mail geschrieben?


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ok, auch heute keine Gutschrift erhalten.
> 
> Ich glaub, ich muss zukünftig woanders bestellen, dauert mir zu lang bei MF -.-


 
Ruf da einfach an. Hatte das selbe Problem. Ein Anruf und war noch am selben Tag auf dem Paypal-Konto.


----------



## basic123 (13. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ok, auch heute keine Gutschrift erhalten.
> 
> Ich glaub, ich muss zukünftig woanders bestellen, dauert mir zu lang bei MF -.-


 
MF wird's freuen


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hier 1250/1500mhz  keine fehler im bench
> 
> nur  bei 1275mhz gibt kleine Artefakte und einen Absturz
> 
> ...


 
Habe gerade mit dem Verknüpfungstrick vom AB +300 mV probiert und 1290/1600. Bei der 26. Szene von Heaven Treiber abgeschmiert xD. Das mache ich nicht nochmal. Mit Ventilator+offener Aufbau+alle Fans auf 100% war ich bei 90°C. Aber zumindest habe ich die gleiche Spannung wie du gehabt ^^.

Der Kühler der Vapor ist einfach viel potenter als der Tri-X.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (13. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Für die Morpheusianer: Neuer Termin ist der 15. Mai. Mal abwarten, obs da endlich mal was wird...



Och ne oder? Ich haben will, werd meine R9 290 nicht los.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit dem Verknüpfungstrick vom AB +300 mV probiert und 1290/1600. Bei der 26. Szene von Heaven Treiber abgeschmiert xD. Das mache ich nicht nochmal. Mit Ventilator+offener Aufbau+alle Fans auf 100% war ich bei 90°C. Aber zumindest habe ich die gleiche Spannung wie du gehabt ^^.
> 
> Der Kühler der Vapor ist einfach viel potenter als der Tri-X.



jo dank Vaporkammer und bessere Spawas Kühlung  und im idle leiser. darum habe ich mir sie ja gekauft....oh ja und bessere Stromversorgung  , da mehr Phasen und bessere spawas sollen auch verbaut sein 

 nun muss ich nur noch das mit der niedriegen idle Spannung im griff bekommen damit ich die 1100/1400mhz mit ca 1,08v fahren kann oder tiefer


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

wasn das afti wieder gestartet und aufeinmal steht da +200mv


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> MF wird's freuen


 
Wieso?


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> jo dank Vaporkammer und bessere Spawas Kühlung  und im idle leiser. darum habe ich mir sie ja gekauft....oh ja und bessere Stromversorgung  , da mehr Phasen und bessere spawas sollen auch verbaut sein
> 
> nun muss ich nur noch das mit der niedriegen idle Spannung im griff bekommen damit ich die 1100/1400mhz mit ca 1,08v fahren kann oder tiefer


 
Hät die auch gerne :>

Wenn du ganz mutig bist, kannst ihr auch mal die +300 mV geben. Damit würdest du locker die 1300 MHz hinbekommen. Da musst du aber den Takt über den CCC einstellen. Aber 1250 sind auch mehr als genug


----------



## Keinmand (13. Mai 2014)

mal ne frage an die amd experten  
welche karte würdet ihr für ne  7870XT holen, sollte wieder amd sein und P/L kracher


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die amd experten
> welche karte würdet ihr für ne  7870XT holen, sollte wieder amd sein und P/L kracher



Budget und Rest des PCs?


----------



## Deathy93 (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wieso?


 
Weil ich meine defekten Karten reklamiere bzw widerrufe.
Er würde es natürlich nicht machen, lol. 
Laut seiner Theorie nämlich müsste ich die Graka erst 1 Woche im normalen Zustand laufen lassen, damit keine Mängel auftreten 
Zitat: "Dann lass deine Karte doch mal eine Woche im Auslieferungszustand laufen. Wer neue Hardware direkt nach dem Auspacken einbaut und anschließend mit Spannungserhöhung übertaktet, braucht sich über potenziell auftretende Fehler nicht zu wundern. Es kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht."


Die Reklamationshotline funktioniert irgendwie nie und bei der normalen Hotline bin ich immer endlos in der Warteschleife.
Ich warte einfach noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## Keinmand (13. Mai 2014)

ist nur mein 2t rechner, steht unten in der signatur
hmm so ~300€, hab eigentlich an ne R290 gedacht, aber da reichen die 300 wohl ned 

AsRock Z77 Pro3 | Intel i5 3570k@4GHz [Alpenföhn Brocken 2] | G.Skill Ares 8GB@1600 | Sapphire Radeon HD7870XT@1050/1550 | be quiet! Pure Power L8 530W |


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. Mai 2014)

Ich könnte so kotzen, von jetzt auf gleicht raucht die schei$$ Karte ab. Wenn ich das ding nur wenigstens mit 24/7 bei +200mV und 1200MHz und 30% Lüfter betrieben hätte, dann könnte och das verstehen, aber doch so nicht (


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> ist nur mein 2t rechner, steht unten in der signatur
> hmm so ~300€, hab eigentlich an ne R290 gedacht, aber da reichen die 300 wohl ned
> 
> AsRock Z77 Pro3 | Intel i5 3570k@4GHz [Alpenföhn Brocken 2] | G.Skill Ares 8GB@1600 | Sapphire Radeon HD7870XT@1050/1550 | be quiet! Pure Power L8 530W |



Darf man fragen, warum du so einen Zweit Rechner brauchst? 

Aber bei dem Budget liegt wohl die 280x mehr drin. Ist der Rechner für LANs oder wie?


----------



## Keinmand (13. Mai 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, warum du so einen Zweit Rechner brauchst?
> 
> Aber bei dem Budget liegt wohl die 280x mehr drin. Ist der Rechner für LANs oder wie?



Bin die ganze Woche über auswärts und komme erst immer zum Wochenende heim, aber ich will halt trotzdem nicht aufs zocken verzichten


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (13. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Hey, also ich habe die Karten in mindestens 2 Computern getestet, leider immer dasselbe Ergebnis gehabt.
> Ich kann dir sagen, dass eine Austauschkarte der Inno3d GTX 770 von HWV definitiv B-Ware/Gebrauchtware war, denn man hat deutliche Gebrauchsspuren erkannt und es hat Zubehör gefehlt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube der Anteil an Karten mit Spulenfiepen sind deutlich unter 10%, das ist einfach sau unwahrscheinlich auf so viele Karten zu treffen. Da muss man schonmal an Alternativen denken. Was aber echt nervt ist, dass Mindfactory einen im Dunkeln darüber lässt ob sie die Karte tatsächlich getestet haben und das selbe Problem aufgetaucht ist. Irgendwann zweifelt man an der eigenen Harware und beginnt echt Zeit mit Troubleshooting zu verschwenden.

Leute was geht eigentlich bei euch ab? 15 Seiten in 2 Tagen?

Mein Probelm mit der Vapor-x ist, dass die leider zu teuer ist. Die Karten, die jetzt auf dem deutschen Markt sind wurden für einen 500$ Marktpreis gekauft. Das Ding war in den Staaten aber schon für 450$ im Sale (~370€ Marktpreis). Über den Daumen kommt Dollarpreis *0,74 (Dollar=>Euro), *1,1 (Steuern) ganz gut hin.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Weil ich meine defekten Karten reklamiere bzw widerrufe.
> Er würde es natürlich nicht machen, lol.
> Laut seiner Theorie nämlich müsste ich die Graka erst 1 Woche im normalen Zustand laufen lassen, damit keine Mängel auftreten
> Zitat: "Dann lass deine Karte doch mal eine Woche im Auslieferungszustand laufen. Wer neue Hardware direkt nach dem Auspacken einbaut und anschließend mit Spannungserhöhung übertaktet, braucht sich über potenziell auftretende Fehler nicht zu wundern. Es kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht."
> ...


Lass die Leute reden.

Schreib doch hier im Forum im MF-Thread.


SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Leute was geht eigentlich bei euch ab? 15 Seiten in 2 Tagen?


Wir hatten schon bessere Tage 

_Hier mal die Zusammenfassung wer wie viel hier in dem Thread gepostet hat _



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinmand (13. Mai 2014)

alte spamer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> alte spamer


 
Wenn ich die Tausend geknackt habe, wollte ich mich eigentlich hier ausklinken


----------



## Keinmand (13. Mai 2014)

darf man hier überhaupt ohne R290 mitreden ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> darf man hier überhaupt ohne R290 mitreden ?


 
AN sich schon, aber sollte halt zum Thema sein und nicht irgendwelche luftgriffe


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Lass die Leute reden.
> 
> Schreib doch hier im Forum im MF-Thread.
> 
> ...



heeey ich auf platz zwei ..lol


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Hät die auch gerne :>
> 
> Wenn du ganz mutig bist, kannst ihr auch mal die +300 mV geben. Damit würdest du locker die 1300 MHz hinbekommen. Da musst du aber den Takt über den CCC einstellen. Aber 1250 sind auch mehr als genug


 
 ne ne will das Schmuckstück behalten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> heeey ich auf platz zwei ..lol


 aber die Differenz 

Gib deiner Karte mal 300mV ganz kurz


----------



## Keinmand (13. Mai 2014)

wenn ich meine HD7870XT verkaufe ( wieviel geld bringt die denn noch ? ) 
und mit meiner restlichen Gutschrift bei mindfactory wäre eine R290 durchaus machbar 

die hier ist das topmodell oder ? 

4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## beren2707 (13. Mai 2014)

Von P/L schon, der aktuelle Favorit ist aber eher die Vapor-X. 
Ich persönlich würde ja eher zu einem Referenzmodell mit Retailkühler greifen.


----------



## basic123 (13. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Weil ich meine defekten Karten reklamiere bzw widerrufe.
> Er würde es natürlich nicht machen, lol.
> Laut seiner Theorie nämlich müsste ich die Graka erst 1 Woche im normalen Zustand laufen lassen, damit keine Mängel auftreten
> Zitat: "Dann lass deine Karte doch mal eine Woche im Auslieferungszustand laufen. Wer neue Hardware direkt nach dem Auspacken einbaut und anschließend mit Spannungserhöhung übertaktet, braucht sich über potenziell auftretende Fehler nicht zu wundern. Es kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht."
> ...


 
Jesus.  Sag mal bist du manchmal schwer von Verstand oder ist dir blos etwas langweilig?


----------



## Keinmand (13. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Von P/L schon, der aktuelle Favorit ist aber eher die Vapor-X.
> Ich persönlich würde ja eher zu einem Referenzmodell mit Retailkühler greifen.



ja kostet aber auch wieder mehr 
so für ~350 +-10€ wäre top


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> ja kostet aber auch wieder mehr
> so für ~350 +-10€ wäre top


 
PCS+ oder TriX. Mehr gibts da nicht


----------



## BertB (13. Mai 2014)

die preise sinken aber schon grad/sind gesunken
mehrere custom designs unter 350€, darunter die pcs+,
die tri x knapp drüber
xfx 290 dd für 333€ (die hab ich, finde sie gut)
xfx 290x dd für 420€

nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich bedient bin fürs erste

hol dir am besten die tri x,
über die hab ich am wenigsten schimpfe gehört,
im gegenteil


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> PCS+ oder TriX. Mehr gibts da nicht



Doch die Club 3D ACE


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Doch die Club 3D ACE


 
Aber nicht bis 360€


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> aber die Differenz
> 
> Gib deiner Karte mal 300mV ganz kurz



Und dann peng .....Ne Ne....mehr wie 1,30v mache ich nicht .....mein armes baby


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber nicht bis 360&#128;



Nicht ganz


----------



## basic123 (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und dann peng .....Ne Ne....mehr wie 1,30v mache ich nicht .....mein armes baby


Eine weise Entscheidung Deine Karte wirds dir danken. Mit 1250 Core sollte man echt zufrieden sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Eine weise Entscheidung Deine Karte wirds dir danken. Mit 1250 Core sollte man echt zufrieden sein.



Jo 1200mhz sollten stable hinzugekommen sein  bei nicht 100% luffi  aber wer braucht soviel Leistung  1100/1400mhz reichen und die Karte wird geschont dank uv.....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

Jo 1200mhz sollten stable hinzugekommen sein  bei nicht 100% luffi  
wie gesagt die 1250/1600mhz sind ohne Artefakte aber nur mit 100% luffi getestet ...
 aber wer braucht soviel Leistung  1100/1400mhz reichen und die Karte wird geschont dank uv.....


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. Mai 2014)

Also meine hat bei dem Versuch der 1250MHz ohne Artifakte ohne +300mV ohne Anzeichen einfach einen Kurzschluss gehabt. 

PS: bei 100% der Luffis Temp lag bei 76°C


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Mai 2014)

Bitte WER bestellt denn endlich eine R9 290 RoyalAce  (Club 3D)
und berichtet dann wie gut, oder auch schlecht jene läuft.
Spulenfiepen, Blackscreen udg.
Würde die Karte für 351 Euro inkl. Versand bekommen   ---->  Stolze Länge 308mm

Hier der Link für die Karte:

Club 3D Radeon R9 290 royalAce, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (CGAX-R9298SO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. Mai 2014)

Bestell doch. Wenn sie Dich interessiert. Es wird keiner das Versuchskaninchen für Dich spielen. 

Vielleicht ist sie richtig gut Du bist mit der Karte die neue Referenz. 

Wenn sie fiept und Blackscreens erzeugt, dann haust du die Karte in die Post und gut.

PS: Hab mir die Ace gerade mal angeschaut. Bis auf die Kühlerabdeckung scheint die rein Hardwareseitig auf den ersten Blick gleich zur PCS+. Das Backplate ist individuell, sieht aber auch echt schick aus, finde ich persönlich.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Mai 2014)

In Italien kann man die Karten nicht einfach Retour senden, dies ist ja mein, bzw. das Problem...
und außerdem macht man sowas auch nicht, denn der Gestörte ist dann der Wiederkäufer!

Referenz behalten und auf den Morpheus hoffen und umbauen lassen,- oder aber doch die RoyalAce , XFX Double Dissipation oder gar Vapor X bestellen ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte WER bestellt denn endlich eine R9 290 RoyalAce  (Club 3D)
> und berichtet dann wie gut, oder auch schlecht jene läuft.
> Spulenfiepen, Blackscreen udg.
> Würde die Karte für 351 Euro inkl. Versand bekommen   ---->  Stolze Länge 308mm
> ...


 
Wollte erst, aber ich will endlich mal reibungslos meinen PC nutzen seit Januar 

Deshalb kommt die VaporX rein und fertig


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. Mai 2014)

Ein Userfeedback eines royalAce users gibt es wohl gar nicht :-O

Hab auch nix gefunden!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wollte erst, aber ich will endlich mal reibungslos meinen PC nutzen seit Januar
> 
> Deshalb kommt die VaporX rein und fertig



Jo bin mal gespannt wie deine vaporx dann abgeht  
das Geld müsste heute ja bei mf eingehen...nur mf hat zur Zeit keine am Lager....kommen bestimmt morgen wieder welche rein....oder ist deine schon verschickt ?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. Mai 2014)

Bei MeinPaket könnt ihr die PCS+ gerade für unter 340,-€ ergattern.

PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo bin mal gespannt wie deine vaporx dann abgeht
> das Geld müsste heute ja bei mf eingehen...nur mf hat zur Zeit keine am Lager....kommen bestimmt morgen wieder welche rein....oder ist deine schon verschickt ?


 
Ja vlt wurde sogar eine reserviert.

Sehe gerade das in vergessen habe, meine Kundennummer drauf zu schreiben.


Aber dir Bestellnummer ist drauf. Sollte bzw hoffe das es trotzdem klappt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja vlt wurde sogar eine reserviert.
> 
> Sehe gerade das in vergessen habe, meine Kundennummer drauf zu schreiben.
> 
> Aber dir Bestellnummer ist drauf. Sollte bzw hoffe das es trotzdem klappt



Ich freue mich schon für dich mit ....verrückt .....und ja ich spiel zur Zeit BF4 SP


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon für dich mit ....verrückt .....und ja ich spiel zur Zeit BF4 SP


 
Ja wenn dann meine Karte das ist gehts ins Getümmel 
Mit mantle boost^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja wenn dann meine Karte das ist gehts ins Getümmel
> Mit mantle boost^^



Schön DX 11 ....karte ist schnell genug dafür....


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja wenn dann meine Karte das ist gehts ins Getümmel
> Mit mantle boost^^


 
Ich hoffe, das ich bis übernächstes Wochenende wieder eine Karte habe 

PS: Retourschein von Caseking habe gerade erhalten. Dann geht das Paket in der Mittagspause rund ist wahrscheinlich morgen schon in Berlin  uuund mit gaaanviel Glück am Samstag, aber da will ich mal noch nicht spekulieren.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das ich bis übernächstes Wochenende wieder eine Karte habe


Ich hoffe auch. Wobei über nächstes we dead Island Wochenende wenn alles klappt 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schön DX 11 ....karte ist schnell genug dafür....


 Naja in habe weniger drops unter mantle


----------



## orca113 (14. Mai 2014)

Hi Jungs,

was meint ihr muß man für eine gute gebrauchte R9 290X (im Ref.Design) noch berappen? Etwa eine vom Anfang des Jahres?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> was meint ihr muß man für eine gute gebrauchte R9 290X (im Ref.Design) noch berappen? Etwa eine vom Anfang des Jahres?


 
Ca 360€ gehen die meisten weg


----------



## orca113 (14. Mai 2014)

Kumpel sucht eine gebrauchte. Hätte ebenfalls eine und spielte kurz mit dem gedanken sie ihm zu verklitschen da ich momentan an ein anderes PC Projekt denke. Aber ich denke er fährt bei ebay ganz gut.

Werde ihm dort eine besorgen.

Danke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

@ 290 Vaporx besitzer

Was machen eure Vaporx 'n den so an Takt mit in Zb Heaven 4.0 ?


----------



## basic123 (14. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das ich bis übernächstes Wochenende wieder eine Karte habe
> 
> PS: Retourschein von Caseking habe gerade erhalten. Dann geht das Paket in der Mittagspause rund ist wahrscheinlich morgen schon in Berlin  uuund mit gaaanviel Glück am Samstag, aber da will ich mal noch nicht spekulieren.


 
Ist die Karte nun einfach so kaputt gegangen oder beim versuchten Übertakten?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Ist die Karte nun einfach so kaputt gegangen oder beim versuchten Übertakten?


 
Bei dem Versuch zu Übertakten. Temperaturen waren bei 76°C, RAM unverändert, Luffis bei 100% (SpaWa's haben gechilled). Bis zum Knall lief die GraKa ohne Taktschwankungen und ohne Bildfehler.

Ohne Anzeichen von einer Sekunde auf die Nächste. Fatsch PC aus und nicht wieder startbar. Nach Fehlersuche und Netzteil in Verdacht hab ich festgestellt, das auf dem 1x 6-Pin PCIe ein Kurzschluss ist und daher der Rechner nicht mehr startet.

Die Karte hat keinen Fehler, oder so etwas. Die ist TOT 

Also in Sachen OC würde ich ganz vorsichtig sein. Wie gesagt ohne Vorwarnung aus dem nix... PENG


----------



## basic123 (14. Mai 2014)

Nun, das ist ärgerlich. Vlt. wurde ja ein Wert durch einen Sensorfehler falsch ausgelesen und du bist von grünen Werten ausgegangen, obwohl sie schon tiefrot waren. Nur eine Möglichkeit.  Hab erst gestern noch darüber gescherzt und gesagt man sollte aufhören, wenn's am schönsten ist.

Übertakten ist schwer nachzuweisen aber nicht unmöglich. Sollten sie es stichprobenartig trotzdem kontrollieren, wird es ganz eng mit den Garantiebedingungen.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Nun, das ist ärgerlich. Vlt. wurde ja ein Wert durch einen Sensorfehler falsch ausgelesen und du bist von grünen Werten ausgegangen, obwohl sie schon tiefrot waren. Nur eine Möglichkeit.  Hab erst gestern noch darüber gescherzt und gesagt man sollte aufhören, wenn's am schönsten ist.
> 
> Übertakten ist schwer nachzuweisen aber nicht unmöglich. Sollten sie es stichprobenartig trotzdem kontrollieren, wird es ganz eng mit den Garantiebedingungen.


 
Wenn ich irgendwas am Bios oder eine Spannung von 1,3V anliegen gehabt hätte und das ganz 24/7 hätte laufen lassen, dann hätte ich es verstanden. Aber nur wenn ich mal paar MHz takte, das mir dann die Karte hops geht ist nicht normal. Das eine Karte mal durch übertakten einen Bluescreen oder Artefakte erzeugt, das liegt in der Sache an sich begründet. Aber ein Totalausfall darf soetwas nicht nach sich ziehen. Wenn dass so wäre, dann würde sich AMD mit Overdrive im CCC ja selbst ins bein schießen.

Ich bin auch ein Bastler, wie viele hier  aber ich möchte nur sagen, es geht fix. Und voll im Ernst, es gab NULL Anzeichen. Die Karte lief bis zu dem Punkt 100% sauber!!!
******* die Karte war echt gut  Wer weiß was für einen Trümmerhaufen ich nun bekomme !


----------



## Deathy93 (14. Mai 2014)

Gutschrift erhalten (Y) 

Etwas verwirrend, denn ich bekam eine E-Mail, dass eine neue Grafikkarte auf dem Weg zu mir ist.
Nach einem Telefonat mit MF, hat sich allerdings herausgestellt, dass das wohl ein Fehler vom System war :x

Heute Abend werde ich dann die Vapor-X bestellen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

ohne Artefakte


----------



## Deathy93 (14. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ohne Artefakte


 
Krass xD

Kannste mal Unigine Valley im Extreme Hd Preset laufen lassen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Krass xD
> 
> Kannste mal Unigine Valley im Extreme Hd Preset laufen lassen?



Kommt noch die Tage


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Gutschrift erhalten (Y)
> 
> Etwas verwirrend, denn ich bekam eine E-Mail, dass eine neue Grafikkarte auf dem Weg zu mir ist.
> Nach einem Telefonat mit MF, hat sich allerdings herausgestellt, dass das wohl ein Fehler vom System war :x
> ...



Endlich ...Top..

Leider steht der Liefertermin aufn 19.05.


----------



## Deathy93 (14. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Leider steht der Liefertermin aufn 19.05.


 
Oh, verdammt, gar nicht gesehen -.-


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

Ich muss auch warten. Dachte die Reservieren eine Karte


----------



## Keinmand (14. Mai 2014)

net schlecht wie weit du die karte schon hochgekloppt hast


----------



## Deathy93 (14. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich muss auch warten. Dachte die Reservieren eine Karte


 
Naja, vllt bekommt MF die Karte ja schon eher. Letztens stand da auch irgendwas von ca 7 Tage Lieferzeit (weiß das genaue Datum nicht mehr) und die war schon 2 Tage später wieder lagernd 

Ich lass mir die Gutschrift dann lieber auf meinem Bankkonto überweisen und bestelle, wenn wieder verfügbar, per Nachname im Midnight-Shopping


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ohne Artefakte


 
Respekt!!! Meine ist bei viiiieeeel weniger als abgeraucht und hatte bis dahin keine Fehler.

Finde das Ergebnis echt geil, aber pass auf :-/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Naja, vllt bekommt MF die Karte ja schon eher. Letztens stand da auch irgendwas von ca 7 Tage Lieferzeit (weiß das genaue Datum nicht mehr) und die war schon 2 Tage später wieder lagernd
> 
> Ich lass mir die Gutschrift dann lieber auf meinem Bankkonto überweisen und bestelle, wenn wieder verfügbar, per Nachname im Midnight-Shopping


 
Naja vlt habe ich sie doch noch bis zum WE.

*Definitiv* muss die Karte bis zum 24.5. da sein. Wenn das nix wird, muss ich stonieren.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Naja, vllt bekommt MF die Karte ja schon eher. Letztens stand da auch irgendwas von ca 7 Tage Lieferzeit (weiß das genaue Datum nicht mehr) und die war schon 2 Tage später wieder lagernd
> 
> Ich lass mir die Gutschrift dann lieber auf meinem Bankkonto überweisen und bestelle, wenn wieder verfügbar, per Nachname im Midnight-Shopping


 
Deine Ausdauer ist bemerkenswert. Dann rätzelst Du wieder Wochen oder Monate, welche den nun noch besser und geiler sein könnte?!?!?!?!
Was machst Du mit der GraKa, wenn Du dann mal eine hast, die dir zusagt?

Ich für meinen Teil will die (oder Austausch-) Karte so schnell wie möglich wieder haben, um das zu tun, wofür die Karten erschaffen wurden.... ZOCKEN   
Bis dahin gehe ich jeden Tag ins Fitti um nicht die leere Kiste anstarren zu müssen.


----------



## Deathy93 (14. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Deine Ausdauer ist bemerkenswert. Dann rätzelst Du wieder Wochen oder Monate, welche den nun noch besser und geiler sein könnte?!?!?!?!
> Was machst Du mit der GraKa, wenn Du dann mal eine hast, die dir zusagt?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil will die (oder Austausch-) Karte so schnell wie möglich wieder haben, um das zu tun, wofür die Karten erschaffen wurden.... ZOCKEN
> Bis dahin gehe ich jeden Tag ins Fitti um nicht die leere Kiste anstarren zu müssen.


 
Naja, bin das halt mittlerweile gewohnt, keine Grafikkarte zu haben 
Zocken tu ich dann natürlich > BF3 , BF4, SC2, Thief, GTA IV (Gemoddet) und und und..

@Pseudo
Wenn MF die Karte nicht bis nächste Woche hat, bestell ich auch woanders, deshalb lasse ich mir die Gutschrift auch auf mein Bankkonto überweisen 
Sonst warte ich hinterher wieder auf meine Rückerstattung


----------



## Diablo74 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

Hab mal eine Frage !
Ich hab mir eine Powercolor R9 290 gekauft und kann sie nur mit dem 13.11 Treiber verwenden . Alle anderen Treiber verursachen Black und Bluescreens (fehlercode a0000001)!


Mein System 965BE egal ob 3,4 GHZ oder 4 GHZ  (H70)
SSD Samsung Evo 500GB
8 GB Corsair
Chieftec 850 W 
Win 7 64 bit

Hoffe es kann mir wer weiterhelfen.....
Danke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)




----------



## Deathy93 (14. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


>


 
Ich hatte "nur" 2780 Punkte mit meiner übertakteten PCS+ (1200/1600)


----------



## xxwollexx (14. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kommt noch die Tage


 
Sehr nett, aber sicherlich nicht 24/7 tauglich oder? Dennoch ein Sahnestück erwischt 

Du gibst an bei 1100/1600 ~1,12V anliegend zu haben. Wieviel brauchtest du für 1250/1700? Was waren die Spitzen im Valley?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


>


 
Gib der jetzt die +300mV. Damit kannst du sicherlich noch ein paar Nvidias im Heaven klatschen. Wilderst ja so schon oben


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Sehr nett, aber sicherlich nicht 24/7 tauglich oder? Dennoch ein Sahnestück erwischt
> 
> Du gibst an bei 1100/1600 ~1,12V anliegend zu haben. Wieviel brauchtest du für 1250/1700? Was waren die Spitzen im Valley?



1100/1400mhz 

die spitzen lagen bei 1,29v und Avg so 1,27-1,28v und 1250/1700mhz.

24/7 mit lukü Ca 1200/1500mhz möglich ....aber denke brauche da so 1,22v -1,25v zu.....noch nicht getestet


----------



## xxwollexx (14. Mai 2014)

In deiner Signatur steht 1100/1600mhz @ 1,12v.?
Also schon sehr nah an den 1,3v


----------



## beren2707 (14. Mai 2014)

1,*1*2V sind deutlich weniger als 1,*3*0V.


----------



## Schmenki (14. Mai 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> In deiner Signatur steht 1100/1600mhz @ 1,12v.
> Also schon sehr nah an den 1,3v


 
Stimmt nicht so ganz...
1,12V zu 1,3V sind dann +180mV
Also nicht wirklich nah dran


----------



## beren2707 (14. Mai 2014)

Er hat da eine richtig gute Karte erwischt - meine legt ja standardmäßig für 947/1250 Mhz schon ~1,15V an.  Liegt wohl am ASIC-Wert, den darf man gar nicht nennen.


----------



## Schmenki (14. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Er hat da eine richtig gute Karte erwischt - meine legt ja standardmäßig für 947/1250 Mhz schon ~1,15V an.  Liegt wohl am ASIC-Wert, den darf man gar nicht nennen.


 
Hmm mein Asic Wert ist eigentlich besser als von EVGA aber hab noch nicht versucht 1,3V auf die Karte zu legen


----------



## beren2707 (14. Mai 2014)

Weiß meine gar nicht mehr genau, war irgendwas um die 6x%. 
1,3V werde ich auch nicht ausreizen. Wenns wahr ist, kommt ja morgen endlich der Morpheus an, dann wird demnächst fleißig übertaktet. 
Meine Grenze (die keinesfalls überschritten werden wird) sind 1,25V. Lieber ~50-75MHz weniger, aber dafür stromsparender, kühler und (hoffentlich) langlebiger als mit Voltkeule. 
Angesichts der hohen Spannungen der 290 fehlt mir meine alte 7970 schon irgendwie - der reichten eingestellte 1,2V (anliegend ca. 1,13V, also weniger als jetzt bei der 290 ohne OC) für 1250/1800 MHz.  Aber nein, ich wollte ja unbedingt wieder was zum Basteln.


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Mai 2014)

so, ab heute ist der Morpheus endlich lieferbar, Paket wird am Freitag erwartet  Hoffentlich flippen die VRM Temperaturen nicht aus


----------



## beren2707 (14. Mai 2014)

Auf die VRM-Werte bin ich auch besonders gespannt - wenns im Bereich der Werte von Tom's Hardware liegen sollte, dann bin ich glücklich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> In deiner Signatur steht 1100/1600mhz @ 1,12v.?
> Also schon sehr nah an den 1,3v



Echt muss ich auf 1100/1400@1,12v ändern.


----------



## BertB (14. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das ich bis übernächstes Wochenende wieder eine Karte habe
> 
> PS: Retourschein von Caseking habe gerade erhalten. Dann geht das Paket in der Mittagspause rund ist wahrscheinlich morgen schon in Berlin  uuund mit gaaanviel Glück am Samstag, aber da will ich mal noch nicht spekulieren.



caseking sitzen in berlin,
geh doch einfach zum laden,
ist tiergarten oder charlottenburg glaub
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ca...72,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xc0a2fb0532dd0f96

oder halt nächstes mal,
ich ärger mich, dass ich nie diesen tempel besucht habe, als ich noch in berlin gewohnt hab


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (14. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> caseking sitzen in berlin,
> geh doch einfach zum laden,
> ist tiergarten oder charlottenburg glaub
> https://www.google.de/maps/place/Caseking+GmbH/@52.5247782,13.3112372,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xc0a2fb0532dd0f96
> ...



Prinzipiell hast Du voll und ganz recht, aber ich wohne in Leipzig. Wenn ich bei Cyberport kaufe, mach ich das so, also direkt hin gehen. Der Support bei Caseking ist super, daher mach ich mir da nicht wirklich sorgen. Hab schon Mail Kontakt heute mit dem Support gehabt. Die sind zwar nicht immer die Günstigsten, aber man erreicht immer jemanden und der hat dann auch Ahnung!


----------



## BertB (14. Mai 2014)

achso, habe ich dann falsch verstanden,
ich dachte mit "in berlin" meinst du bei dir zu hause,
du hast aber bei caseking gemint, wie?

ich bestell auch fast immer da,
auf paar euro kommts nicht an, aber ist immer schnell und war noch nie was falsch,
und vor allem haben sie oft zeug schon verfügbar, wo die anderen nur "bestellt" oder "voraussichtlich am x.y." drin stehen haben

oder man muss bei den angeboten schauen, sind auch oft gute dabei


----------



## JohnnyXVI (14. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand irgendwo den Thread parat mit dem Guide bezüglich des Takt haltens, also dass die Karte nicht so extreme Sprünge hat?
Finde den gar nicht per Suche.


----------



## beren2707 (14. Mai 2014)

Den durfte ich schon mehrfach verlinken, Dank dafür geht an Duvar :
LINK


----------



## JohnnyXVI (14. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Den durfte ich schon mehrfach verlinken, Dank dafür geht an Duvar :
> LINK


 Ah super, Danke! 
Komisch. Habe "290" eingegeben und da war er nicht zu finden.


----------



## beren2707 (14. Mai 2014)

Bitte sehr. 
Das geht hier vielen Usern so, den findet man auch irgendwie nicht über die Suche. Wenn man weiß, dass es Duvars Beitrag war, findet man ihn in seinen Themen aber recht schnell.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

Was ist denn mit Duvar passiert .....ist ja gar nicht mehr on ?!


----------



## BertB (14. Mai 2014)

aber echt, lange nix von ihm gesehen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Duvar passiert .....ist ja gar nicht mehr on ?!


 
Ich habe ihm mal geschrieben. Er ist nur noch stiller Leser meinte er


----------



## Roundy (14. Mai 2014)

mhmm hoffen dass sich das nochmal ändert...
Gruß


----------



## BertB (14. Mai 2014)

komm zurück!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt



 hier mal bf4 auf 1200/1400mhz @1,22-1,25v (+150mv) stable in Bf4 SP für 1,5stunden  
 extra im warmen stickigen  raum getestet


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Mai 2014)

VRM1 88 Grad und GPU 84 Grad. Nicht schlecht bei dem Takt  War die Karte nicht laut? Oder hat sie noch reserven? Mir persönlich wären die 84 Grad ja schon zuviel


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> VRM1 88 Grad und GPU 84 Grad. Nicht schlecht bei dem Takt  War die Karte nicht laut? Oder hat sie noch reserven? Mir persönlich wären die 84 Grad ja schon zuviel



Jo gute werte bei dem takt. Alle Gehäuseluffis auf silent und im kleinen Büro war es sehr stickig.....(aufheizt )

mit KH und Sound höre ich nichts....aber ohne ist schon gut am brüllen ....ich bleibe lieber bei 1100/1400mhz und silent 

Den Speicher kann ich bestimmt auch noch bei der Spannung hoch ziehen


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Mai 2014)

Sorry, bis wieviel Lüfterspeed bleibt die Vapor X LEISE, oder gar recht Leise ?
Habe nur 1x 120mm Front   1x 120mm Hecklüfter
Für die Vapor X dürfte dies nicht ganz reichen, somit wird es recht warm im Case werden  

Zudem habe ich dieses Case, da im untersten Slot sollte die Karte locker passen (wo derzeit meine R9 290 Referenz werkelt)

http://abload.de/img/gehuseiljp1.jpg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Also 40-45% hörbar aber nicht störend . Mit KH dann eh nicht warnehmbar .

35% kaum hörbar ohne KH ....fast silent 

25-30% ist silent ...man hört nichts...ausser man geht mitn Ohr am pc.

20% mit einen luffi ist unhörbar


----------



## X2theZ (15. Mai 2014)

mit etwas verspätung wird meine heute endlich geliefert. hoffentlich tanzt der postillon noch am vormittag an


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Hey Jungs 

Habe ja ein paar Seiten zuvor ein paar screens gepostet und da seht ihr auch meinen pc von innen und könnt erkennen das meine soka direkt zwischen graka und cpu kühler sitzt....diese berührt fast die backplate ....kann ich das so lassen ? macht das wohl temp mäßig was aus?


----------



## X2theZ (15. Mai 2014)

ich würde mal sagen - nein bzw. marginal.
im hochsommer unter last vielleicht 1-2 grad. wenn überhaupt.

edit: is ja schon wieder ganz schön lang her ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-578.html#post6422943


----------



## Blackdragonx21 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich finde es echt erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich das empfinden von "lauter" harware ist. Also ich höre den luftstrom meiner gehäuse lüfter (sind ja auch 6 stück verbaut) aber die sind noch angenehm und meine graka bei 40% luffi wurde nie lauter als meine gehäuselüfter.


----------



## MuhOo (15. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand von euch wie ich den 2D Takt manipunlieren kann damit das Screen flickering aufhört? Wenn ich im AB auf 500/700 umstelle ist es weg aber sobald die Karte wieder auf 300 runter geht flickert es immer wieder bis ich was gespielt habe ._.


----------



## X2theZ (15. Mai 2014)

das gpu-tweak tool von asus kann auch die einstellungen für die gpu im 2d-modus einstellen und speichern.
denk aber auch vielleicht an eine reklamation. schließlich ist das flickering-problem zu 99 % auf einen defekten vram zurückzuführen.


----------



## MuhOo (15. Mai 2014)

Hatte ich befürchtet, dann werd ich wohl heute nochmal zur Post gehen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

An alle die bei MF bestellt haben: Ging bei euch das NeverSettel-Programm reibungslos?


----------



## MuhOo (15. Mai 2014)

Ja hat nur 1-2 Tage gedauert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

MuhOo schrieb:


> Ja hat nur 1-2 Tage gedauert.


 
OK. Das macht Hoffnung


----------



## MuhOo (15. Mai 2014)

Na ja meine Karte kam am 3.05 also Samstag Montag war der Code da und ich konnte mir die Spiele abholen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

MuhOo schrieb:


> Na ja meine Karte kam am 3.05 also Samstag Montag war der Code da und ich konnte mir die Spiele abholen.


 
Ok. Meine kommt ja eh erst nächste Woche.

Aber noch schlimmer ist, dass es die Sparkasse nach 3 tagen immer noch nicht hin bekommen hat, dass Geld an MF zu buchen


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ok. Meine kommt ja eh erst nächste Woche.
> 
> Aber noch schlimmer ist, dass es *die Sparkasse* nach 3 tagen immer noch nicht hin bekommen hat, dass Geld an MF zu buchen


 
Da hast Du den Fehler!!!

Meine Karte sollte heute bei Caseking eintreffen


----------



## MuhOo (15. Mai 2014)

Solange du deine nicht wieder einsenden musst wie ich, hab im 2D Takt immer Flickering was sich erst verebssert wenn die Karte warm wird oder ich in AB den Takt vom Speicher reduziere. Wenn ich den Speicher nur um 20 MHZ übertakte hab ich auch die selben Bildfehler 

Mal schauen wie lange das dauert und wie sich die neue verhält. Kann ja noch bergab mit der gehen.

Das dümmste ist das ich die Zeit mit einer 6870 überbrücke weil meine 7970GHZ Matrix Platinum schon weiterverkauft ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Da hast Du den Fehler!!!
> 
> Meine Karte sollte heute bei Caseking eintreffen


 
Ja ich will ja auch wechseln, aber bin bis jetzt noch nciht dazu gekommen. MAnchmal ist die Sparkasse blitzschnell.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Blackdragonx21 schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich das empfinden von "lauter" harware ist. Also ich höre den luftstrom meiner gehäuse lüfter (sind ja auch 6 stück verbaut) aber die sind noch angenehm und meine graka bei 40% luffi wurde nie lauter als meine gehäuselüfter.



Jo bin sehr empfindlich was Lautstärke angeht  die vaporx ist schon sehr leise


----------



## MuhOo (15. Mai 2014)

Aufjedenfall leiser als meine 7970GHZ Matrix Platinum, war positiv überrascht von der Lautstärke... das einzig laute in meinem PC ist meine WD Blue.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> An alle die bei MF bestellt haben: Ging bei euch das NeverSettel-Programm reibungslos?



Habe gestern Abend die Codes bei MF beantragt und ist nun in Bearbeitung ....mal schauen wie lange es dauert


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> OK. Das macht Hoffnung



Karte schon da?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Karte schon da?


 
Nein. Die SParkasse hat noch nicht einmal an MF überwiesen.


----------



## MuhOo (15. Mai 2014)

Ich mach immer Paypal auch wnen es minimal mehr kostet, dafür wird der Kram deutlich schneller versendet.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. Die SParkasse hat noch nicht einmal an MF überwiesen.



Verdammt ....das ja blöd


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Soeben eine Mail von MF bekommen das ich mir nun drei games bei amd aussuchen darf


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (15. Mai 2014)

Vorkasse geht mMn am schnellsten . 2 Tage und das Paket kommt heute


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

MuhOo schrieb:


> Ich mach immer Paypal auch wnen es minimal mehr kostet, dafür wird der Kram deutlich schneller versendet.


Bei MF kann man Gutschriften nur per Vorkasse verrechnen....


SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Vorkasse geht mMn am schnellsten . 2 Tage und das Paket kommt heute


Ja weil ihr beide bei der COmmerzbank seit 
Und sonst geht PAyPal schneller


----------



## Keinmand (15. Mai 2014)

Macht doch sofortüberweisung?
Hab montag nacht meine gtx780ti wieder bestellt um 0:00 anschließend gleich die email geschrieben zur verrechnung der gutschrift und dienstag morgen war alles erledigt  

Versand ist auch top, graka ging aber gestern erst raus( war reserviert ) mussten wohl auf die neue lieferung warten. 

Ich warte jetzt noch 1-2wochen und hoffe auf niedrigere preise dann hol ich mir noch ne r290 

Die gtx780ti ist dann für physx


----------



## MuhOo (15. Mai 2014)

Was für eine Verschwendung


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. Mai 2014)

MuhOo schrieb:


> Solange du deine nicht wieder einsenden musst wie ich, hab im 2D Takt immer Flickering was sich erst verebssert wenn die Karte warm wird oder ich in AB den Takt vom Speicher reduziere. Wenn ich den Speicher nur um 20 MHZ übertakte hab ich auch die selben Bildfehler
> 
> Mal schauen wie lange das dauert und wie sich die neue verhält. Kann ja noch bergab mit der gehen.
> 
> Das dümmste ist das ich die Zeit mit einer 6870 überbrücke weil meine 7970GHZ Matrix Platinum schon weiterverkauft ist.


 
Ich halte mich im Moment mit einer 8800 GTS 512MB über Wasser. Was eigentlich Blödsinn ist, da das eine "Grüne" ist und ich dann erst wieder die Treiber entfernen muss. Meine Reserve war eine R9 270x DC2+ Top. Die hab ich aber verkauft, weil ja die 290 PCS+ da war. Nun hab ich den Salat 

PS: Meine R9 290 PCS+ ist heute morgen bei Caseking eingegangen. Nun... *husch husch*


----------



## Passix3 (15. Mai 2014)

So habe meine R9 290 Vapor-X bisschen getestet (BF4 auf Ultra und Guild wars 2 auf hoch) bei BF4 habe ich immer zwischen 60-90 FPS, jedoch bei Guild Wars 2 einiges weniger besonders wenn ich mich drehe ^^ Bisher kann ich nur sagen läuft super  <3

Meine Frage: Ist max 76 Grad in Ordnung ? Das war zu mindestens das höchste was nach 2h BF4 und 1h GW2 erreicht wurde.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. Mai 2014)

Passix3 schrieb:


> So habe meine R9 290 Vapor-X bisschen getestet (BF4 auf Ultra und Guild wars 2 auf hoch) bei BF4 habe ich immer zwischen 60-90 FPS, jedoch bei Guild Wars 2 einiges weniger besonders wenn ich mich drehe ^^ Bisher kann ich nur sagen läuft super  <3
> 
> Meine Frage, ist max 76 Grad in Ordnung ? Das war zu mindestens das höchste was nach 2h BF4 und 1h GW2 erreicht wurde.


 
76°C ist okay, wenn sie dabei verträglich leise bleibt. Meine leider tote PCS+ hatte max. 67°C!
Prinzipiell ist die Temp bei Dir aber ungefährlich und in Ordnung.
Was hast Du denn für eine Spannung unter Last anliegen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Passix3 schrieb:


> So habe meine R9 290 Vapor-X bisschen getestet (BF4 auf Ultra und Guild wars 2 auf hoch) bei BF4 habe ich immer zwischen 60-90 FPS, jedoch bei Guild Wars 2 einiges weniger besonders wenn ich mich drehe ^^ Bisher kann ich nur sagen läuft super  <3
> 
> Meine Frage, ist max 76 Grad in Ordnung ? Das war zu mindestens das höchste was nach 2h BF4 und 1h GW2 erreicht wurde.



Meine ist@ STANDARD 1030/1400 @ ~1,14-1,16v Max 73 heiß geworden in BF4 SP .... Haste SP gezockt ?

welche Spannung liegt real an bei wieviel % Luffigeschwindigkeit ?

kannste alles mit gpuz mit loggen lassen . Welchen Asic wert haste ?


----------



## Passix3 (15. Mai 2014)

War Multiplayer ^^

Ach keine Ahnung habe alles noch auf Standard  Hatte nur per HWMonitor geguckt ^^ 

Werde UZuhause mal mit GPUZ gucken ^^


Und werde mal Mantle aktivieren


----------



## Schmenki (15. Mai 2014)

Passix3 schrieb:


> So habe meine R9 290 Vapor-X bisschen getestet (BF4 auf Ultra und Guild wars 2 auf hoch) bei BF4 habe ich immer zwischen 60-90 FPS, jedoch bei Guild Wars 2 einiges weniger besonders wenn ich mich drehe ^^ Bisher kann ich nur sagen läuft super  <3
> 
> Meine Frage: Ist max 76 Grad in Ordnung ? Das war zu mindestens das höchste was nach 2h BF4 und 1h GW2 erreicht wurde.


 
Guild Wars 2 ist ein MMO was heißt, dass die CPU hier auch viel arbeiten muss


----------



## Heroman_overall (15. Mai 2014)

Passix3 schrieb:


> So habe meine R9 290 Vapor-X bisschen getestet (BF4 auf Ultra und Guild wars 2 auf hoch) bei BF4 habe ich immer zwischen 60-90 FPS, jedoch bei Guild Wars 2 einiges weniger besonders wenn ich mich drehe ^^ Bisher kann ich nur sagen läuft super  <3
> 
> Meine Frage: Ist max 76 Grad in Ordnung ? Das war zu mindestens das höchste was nach 2h BF4 und 1h GW2 erreicht wurde.


 
Die Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X taktet ab 94 Grad herunter. Alles was darunter ist ist absolut in Ordnung. Ich hab bei meiner Vapor-X die Lüftersteuerung angepasst so das die Grafikkarte jetzt bis zu 90Grad warm wird, dafür die Lüfter unter Last nicht mehr zu hören sind.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Passix3 schrieb:


> War Multiplayer ^^
> 
> Ach keine Ahnung habe alles noch auf Standard  Hatte nur per HWMonitor geguckt ^^
> 
> ...



Zocke bitte mal BF4 @Max und dann SP.....und dann die temps posten aber mit DX11


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Die Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X taktet ab 94 Grad herunter. Alles was darunter ist ist absolut in Ordnung. Ich hab bei meiner Vapor-X die Lüftersteuerung angepasst so das die Grafikkarte jetzt bis zu 90Grad warm wird, dafür die Lüfter unter Last nicht mehr zu hören sind.



Nichtmal mit 25% gefixt habe ich die 94 grad erreicht mit oc


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. Mai 2014)

Ich habe die absolute A-Karte gezogen, da meine Karte schon mal als Austausch kam, geht die direkt ins Powercolor Service-Center. Das Ganze dauert laut Caseking 3 Wochen. Klasse :-/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich habe die absolute A-Karte gezogen, da meine Karte schon mal als Austausch kam, geht die direkt ins Powercolor Service-Center. Das Ganze dauert laut Caseking 3 Wochen. Klasse :-/


 
Mies.

Im Luxx gibts nen PowerColor Mitarbeiter. Wende dich an den wenns schneller gehen soll 

Oder fahr gleich nach Hamburg


----------



## The-Typhoon (15. Mai 2014)

Jemand noch mit Win7 unterwegs? Vorgestern wurden ja neue Updates bereitgestellt..
Seitdem ich die installiert habe, lädt mein Windows beim erstboot nicht mehr richtig, wo das Windows Logo aufleuchtet stürzt der PC ab und startet neu, will dann ins Reparaturmenü...
Wenn ich auf alten Widerherstellungspunkt resette, geht wieder alles, bis der sich 10 Minuten später die Updates automatisch zieht.. :/
Ist des jetzt nen Fehler in den Updates?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. Mai 2014)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit der Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC die kann ich momentan für 288€ bekommen?!?!?!



> Mies.
> 
> Im Luxx gibts nen PowerColor Mitarbeiter. Wende dich an den wenns schneller gehen soll
> 
> Oder fahr gleich nach Hamburg



Das werde ich gleich noch mal machen!!! Mit den hatte ich schon Kontakt


----------



## hammelgammler (15. Mai 2014)

Mein Raijintek Morpheus ist gerade angekommen, wird jetzt verbaut.


----------



## Deathy93 (15. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ok. Meine kommt ja eh erst nächste Woche.
> 
> Aber noch schlimmer ist, dass es die Sparkasse nach 3 tagen immer noch nicht hin bekommen hat, dass Geld an MF zu buchen


 
Kenn ich zu gut. Bin auch *leider* noch bei der Sparkasse


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Jemand noch mit Win7 unterwegs? Vorgestern wurden ja neue Updates bereitgestellt..
> Seitdem ich die installiert habe, lädt mein Windows beim erstboot nicht mehr richtig, wo das Windows Logo aufleuchtet stürzt der PC ab und startet neu, will dann ins Reparaturmenü...
> Wenn ich auf alten Widerherstellungspunkt resette, geht wieder alles, bis der sich 10 Minuten später die Updates automatisch zieht.. :/
> Ist des jetzt nen Fehler in den Updates?


 
Ja. Kann aber nicht testen dank Wartezeit bei der Karte.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. Mai 2014)

Habe den Powercolor Support über Luxx noch einmal angeschrieben und dann habe ich noch einen Direkten Kontakt bei Powercolor. Mit Ansprechpartner und Namen und nicht nur so eine info@. Die haben mir ja auch die R9 290 PCS+ zugesprochen nachdem meine 7970 RAM Fehler hatte.

Ich beginne langsam an mir selbst zu zweifeln.
Ist doch nicht normal, das so eine GraKa einfach so mit nem Knall ausgeht!


----------



## the.hai (15. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit der Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC die kann ich momentan für 288€ bekommen?!?!?!



Ich hab sie und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Habe den Powercolor Support über Luxx noch einmal angeschrieben und dann habe ich noch einen Direkten Kontakt bei Powercolor. Mit Ansprechpartner und Namen und nicht nur so eine info@. Die haben mir ja auch die R9 290 PCS+ zugesprochen nachdem meine 7970 RAM Fehler hatte.
> 
> Ich beginne langsam an mir selbst zu zweifeln.
> Ist doch nicht normal, das so eine GraKa einfach so mit nem Knall ausgeht!


 
Ja höchstwahrscheinlich ein Bauteildefekt. Da kannst nix für. Das OC gab halt den Rest. Wäre eventuell so oder so kaputt gegangen.


Btw ist deine iGPU schneller als die Nvidia Gurke, die du jetzt drin hast


----------



## hammelgammler (15. Mai 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Umbau.  

Gleich wird Valley angeschmissen.

Edit: Ich versteh es nicht... 
Lüfter laufen auf 770RPM und 82°C VRM1?!
Was geht denn ab Bitte???


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja höchstwahrscheinlich ein Bauteildefekt. Da kannst nix für. Das OC gab halt den Rest. Wäre eventuell so oder so kaputt gegangen.
> 
> 
> Btw ist deine iGPU schneller als die Nvidia Gurke, die du jetzt drin hast


 
Die 8800GTS 512MB schafft es BF4 auf 720p in Low auf dem Testgelände wieder zu geben. Also so zu 40-50FPS = für den GrenzGaengAir unspielbar. Die 8800 nimmt sich zur iGPU sicher nicht viel. Ich bin am überlegen mir entweder übergangsweise eine R9 270 oder 270x zu zulegen. Bei K&M in LE kann ich eine 270 für 147€ direkt heute noch abholen.
Diese Warterei wie andere das können ist nicht mein Ding.

Sie: "Zu mir oder zu Dir???"
GrenzGangAir: " Wenn Du es so kompliziert machst, dann können wir es sein lassen!"

  

Die Gigabyte AMD Radeon R9 290 OC müsste auch erst bestellt werden. Ich hab aber keen Bock zu warten


----------



## Schmenki (15. Mai 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder vom Umbau.
> 
> Gleich wird Valley angeschmissen.
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich ja dann doch "normal" an aber was haben die Jungs dann getestet von Toms Hardware...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Die 8800GTS 512MB schafft es BF4 auf 720p in Low auf dem Testgelände wieder zu geben. Also so zu 40-50FPS = für den GrenzGaengAir unspielbar. Die 8800 nimmt sich zur iGPU sicher nicht viel. Ich bin am überlegen mir entweder übergangsweise eine R9 270 oder 270x zu zulegen. Bei K&M in LE kann ich eine 270 für 147€ direkt heute noch abholen.
> Diese Warterei wie andere das können ist nicht mein Ding.
> 
> Sie: "Zu mir oder zu Dir???"
> ...


 
Warum seit ihr alle solche Battlefield Junkies? Gib doc hauch noch andere agmes ala Crysis 3. Da kann die karte auch ihre muskeln spielen lassen.


----------



## hammelgammler (15. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Hört sich ja dann doch "normal" an aber was haben die Jungs dann getestet von Toms Hardware...



Ich weiß auch nicht was die da gemacht haben... 
Ich bin ganz und gar nicht zufrieden mit den Temps. 
Da waren die mit meinem Selbstbau Alpenföhn PCI-Slot + Front Plate VRM1 ja selbst meilenweit besser... 
Wenn das so weiter geht habe ich echt kein Nerv mehr auf die 290X, so gut wie das P/L Verhältnis von denen auch sein mag, das macht Nvidia definitiv besser. 
Hab jetzt Ewigkeiten ohne Rechner gesessen und auf den Morpheus gewartet, und jetzt das.


----------



## Schmenki (15. Mai 2014)

Mit meinem Selbstbau bin ich da noch besser dran...
Gut das ich mir nicht den Morpheus geholt habe und selber gebastelt habe 

Was passiert wenn du die Lüfter auf 100% laufen lässt?
Wie sieht die Temperatur im Gehäuse aus?
Ich komme auf 80° VRM1 Temp bei 1100/1400 mit 34° Gehäusetemperatur.


----------



## hammelgammler (15. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Mit meinem Selbstbau bin ich da noch besser dran...
> Gut das ich mir nicht den Morpheus geholt habe und selber gebastelt habe
> 
> Was passiert wenn du die Lüfter auf 100% laufen lässt?
> ...



Darf ich fragen wie dein Selbstbau aussieht?  

Gehäusetemp kann ich leider nicht messen, kann dir aber sagen wie warm die VRM1 bei 1100/1400 +18mV bei 1500RPM aussehen. 
Einen Moment.

Edit: 74°C VRM1.


----------



## Schmenki (15. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hatte hier ein paar Bilder gepostet.


----------



## X2theZ (15. Mai 2014)

die sapphire vapor-x 290 ist ja der hammer!
bf4@max-settings&fullhd läuft so butterweich - immer über 60fps - absolut geil 
von der lautstärke her auch unglaublich! 
hatte ja zuvor die 280x von asus mit dem direct cuII kühler und dachte, dass die karte schon leise ist.
war sie auch, aber sapphire unterbietet dieses nocheinmal.
mit der intelligenten lüftersteuerung echt ein wahnsinn. im idle is sie wirklich fast wie "aus". unter last auch sehr leise - ja das ist natürlich subjektiv.

ausgiebige tests folgen noch.
aber hier mal ein paar impressionen:
das farbschema von board und gpu passt weltklasse zusammen 
dachte nicht, dass es im case schon wieder so staubig ist - muss mal wieder durchpusten
und sry für quali -> handycam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Warum seit ihr alle solche Battlefield Junkies? Gib doc hauch noch andere agmes ala Crysis 3. Da kann die karte auch ihre muskeln spielen lassen.



Die beste Grafik hat TR


----------



## hammelgammler (15. Mai 2014)

Ich komm echt nicht klar. 
So ab 87°C VRM1 bekomme ich einfach nen Black Screen nach einer Weile bei Valley! 
Woran kann das bitte liegen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was die da gemacht haben...
> Ich bin ganz und gar nicht zufrieden mit den Temps.
> Da waren die mit meinem Selbstbau Alpenföhn PCI-Slot + Front Plate VRM1 ja selbst meilenweit besser...
> Wenn das so weiter geht habe ich echt kein Nerv mehr auf die 290X, so gut wie das P/L Verhältnis von denen auch sein mag, das macht Nvidia definitiv besser.
> Hab jetzt Ewigkeiten ohne Rechner gesessen und auf den Morpheus gewartet, und jetzt das.



Kauf dir eine Vaporx


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die beste Grafik hat TR


Nope. Metro 


hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ich komm echt nicht klar.
> So ab 87°C VRM1 bekomme ich einfach nen Black Screen nach einer Weile bei Valley!
> Woran kann das bitte liegen?


 Vielleicht ist der Kühler zu stark angezogen... Klingt doof, kann aber auch sein. Oder beim Umbau einen Kratzer auf dem PCB hinterlassen und damit eine Leiterbahn beschädigt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> die sapphire vapor-x 290 ist ja der hammer!
> bf4@max-settings&fullhd läuft so butterweich - immer über 60fps - absolut geil
> von der lautstärke her auch unglaublich!
> hatte ja zuvor die 280x von asus mit dem direct cuII kühler und dachte, dass die karte schon leise ist.
> ...



Glückwunsch  temps und luffi geschwindigkeit ?bei bf4 SP ?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. Mai 2014)

Habe Post von Powercolor erhalten. Die wollen die Bearbeitung durch Caseking und die Kollegen in den Niederlanden forcieren.

Drückt die Daumen 

PS: Zum Ausgleich werde ich mir heute noch ne R9 270x PSC+ leisten  Wenn ich Powercolor unterstütze, dann können die mehr investieren *SCHERZHAFTES GELÄCHTER*


----------



## Heroman_overall (15. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nichtmal mit 25% gefixt habe ich die 94 grad erreicht mit oc


 
In Crysis 3 mit WQHD und hohen bis maximalen Details bekomm ich das gut hin. Dort hab ich oft weniger als 60FPS und die Grafikkarte muss ordentlich arbeiten. In allen anderen Spielen die ich bisher gespielt habe wie auch Battlefield 4 Multi erreiche ich eher 60-70Grad an Temperatur. Das mit den 90Grad ist eher Worst Case und das nur in Crysis 3. Die Vapor-X läuft bei mir mit 1100/1500Mhz ebenfalls am Limit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> In Crysis 3 mit WQHD und hohen bis maximalen Details bekomm ich das gut hin. Dort hab ich oft weniger als 60FPS und die Grafikkarte muss ordentlich arbeiten. In allen anderen Spielen die ich bisher gespielt habe wie auch Battlefield 4 Multi erreiche ich eher 60-70Grad an Temperatur. Das mit den 90Grad ist eher Worst Case und das nur in Crysis 3. Die Vapor-X läuft bei mir mit 1100/1500Mhz ebenfalls am Limit.


 
Was für settings hast du in C3?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (15. Mai 2014)

http://www.computerbase.de/2014-05/sapphire-amd-radeon-vaporx-r9-290x-oc-4gb-vs-8gb-test/

Für alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen


----------



## beren2707 (15. Mai 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ich komm echt nicht klar.
> So ab 87°C VRM1 bekomme ich einfach nen Black Screen nach einer Weile bei Valley!
> Woran kann das bitte liegen?


 Das klingt ja leider nicht so toll bei dir.  Bin mal gespannt, wie das bei mir so aussehen wird. Werde morgen den ganzen Tag für Umbau und Test einplanen. Wird eben übers WE für die Klausur gebüffelt.


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Mai 2014)

Morgen kommt auch mein Morpheus.. Klingt echt nicht toll, auf manchen HW Seiten ist die VRM1 Temperatur in den Keller gegangen, bei anderen über 100 °C  Was ist denn nun Sache ???


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> In Crysis 3 mit WQHD und hohen bis maximalen Details bekomm ich das gut hin. Dort hab ich oft weniger als 60FPS und die Grafikkarte muss ordentlich arbeiten. In allen anderen Spielen die ich bisher gespielt habe wie auch Battlefield 4 Multi erreiche ich eher 60-70Grad an Temperatur. Das mit den 90Grad ist eher Worst Case und das nur in Crysis 3. Die Vapor-X läuft bei mir mit 1100/1500Mhz ebenfalls am Limit.



1100/1500 am limit ?


----------



## beren2707 (15. Mai 2014)

Haben da manche evtl. Kleber statt Pads genutzt? Evtl. brauchts die Dicke der Pads für den passenden Anpressdruck?  Ich werds morgen sehen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Verdammt guckt mal im TR Bench da fehlt mir 0,6 fps zur Pole  das bekomme ich wohl mit cpu oc eventuell noch hin


----------



## Keinmand (15. Mai 2014)

hier ist die nervensäge nochmal 

R290 + be quiet! L8 530w = Boooooooooom / Brand /


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> hier ist die nervensäge nochmal
> 
> R290 + be quiet! L8 530w = Boooooooooom / Brand /


 
Nein.


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Mai 2014)

Also Mädels... kann ich mit Hilfe einer Backplate wie dieser: EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-290X Backplate - Black | eBay

und einem Wärmeleitpad auf der Rückseite der VRM1 wie dem hier: Phobya Wärmeleitpad XT 7W/mk 100x100x0,5mm (1 Stück) | eBay

die VRM Temperatur senken  ? Zur Befestigung würde ich Kunststoffschrauben nehmen, die Backlate hat für die "GPU-Schrauben" Einbuchtungen.

Müsste doch eigentlich klappen, oder? 


Edit: Amazon Produktbeschreibung ^^ :


 Die Backplate ist nicht mit dem Grafikkarten-Originalkühler  kompatibel, wird nicht von Wasser durchströmt, ist nicht primär als  Kühlkörper gedacht und kann nicht einzeln genutzt werden. Sie ist jedoch  uneingeschränkt mit den passenden Kühlern von EK Water Blocks nutzbar.  Die benötigten Schrauben gehören zum Lieferumfang. Diese sind länger als  die Originalschrauben, da sie durch die Backplate und das PCB mit dem  Hauptkühler verschraubt werden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Also Mädels... kann ich mit Hilfe einer Backplate wie dieser: EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-290X Backplate - Black | eBay
> 
> und einem Wärmeleitpad auf der Rückseite der VRM1 wie dem hier: Phobya Wärmeleitpad XT 7W/mk 100x100x0,5mm (1 Stück) | eBay
> 
> ...


 
Rein theoretisch


----------



## Keinmand (15. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein.



Aber ist es riskant mit dem ? weil dan tausche ich das Netzteil mit aus, wenn ich schon dabei bin!
Grund: Hier in dem Zimmer wo ich die woche über wohne gibt es Brandmelder im Zimmer. Wenn man die auslöst ohne einen wirklichen Brand zu haben darf man mal eben 500€ für die anfahrt der feuerwehr hinlegen, da zahl ich lieber 50-100€ für ein netzteil


----------



## myLoooo (15. Mai 2014)

Frage zu der R9 290 VaporX - Wie sieht das mit dem Spulenfiepen aus?!


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch


 
Lol, theoretisch ist immer Klasse xD

Ich werd das Teil mal odern und dann berichten. Müsste ja passen, da die Backplate ja für das Referenzdesign gebaut wurde


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Aber ist es riskant mit dem ? weil dan tausche ich das Netzteil mit aus, wenn ich schon dabei bin!
> Grund: Hier in dem Zimmer wo ich die woche über wohne gibt es Brandmelder im Zimmer. Wenn man die auslöst ohne einen wirklichen Brand zu haben darf man mal eben 500€ für die anfahrt der feuerwehr hinlegen, da zahl ich lieber 50-100€ für ein netzteil


 
Da sollte in 99% der Fälle nix passieren.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Lol, theoretisch ist immer Klasse xD
> 
> Ich werd das Teil mal odern und dann berichten. Müsste ja passen, da die Backplate ja für das Referenzdesign gebaut wurde


 
Das selbe Prinzip nutzt ja auch Artic Cooling beim Accelero und HYbrid


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Mai 2014)

jo, hab mir das Ding mal bestellt, mit 1mm Wärmeleitpad für die Rückseite der VRM und der GPU. Bringt hoffentlich was  Ich werde berichten


----------



## JohnnyXVI (15. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das selbe Prinzip nutzt ja auch Artic Cooling beim Accelero und HYbrid


 Obs funktioniert ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Mai 2014)

Das stimmt, beim Morpheus hast du jedoch den VRM Kühler und zusätzlich die Alu-Backplate mit einem Wärmeleitpad. Sollte funktionieren


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Obs funktioniert ist ne andere Frage.


 
Ja wenn es bei Arctic funktioniert  Habe doch sleebr einen Accelero Twin Turbo III verbaut und die platte geht gut


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Aber ist es riskant mit dem ? weil dan tausche ich das Netzteil mit aus, wenn ich schon dabei bin!
> Grund: Hier in dem Zimmer wo ich die woche über wohne gibt es Brandmelder im Zimmer. Wenn man die auslöst ohne einen wirklichen Brand zu haben darf man mal eben 500€ für die anfahrt der feuerwehr hinlegen, da zahl ich lieber 50-100€ für ein netzteil


 
Das Netzteil habe ich auch, keinerlei Probleme bis jetzt mit dem Netzteil und der 290 gehabt. Wieso sollte das NT denn abrauchen, vorher werden die Schutzmechanismen auslösen und das NT schaltet sich ab.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (15. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das stimmt, beim Morpheus hast du jedoch den VRM Kühler und zusätzlich die Alu-Backplate mit einem Wärmeleitpad. Sollte funktionieren


 Ja gut beides sollte funktionieren. 

Ich warte immernoch auf meine CPU. Die Lightning liegt neben mir und will getestet werden! 
Vom Gewicht müsste die ja eigentlich wie ein Morpheus kühlen. (Mehr Gewicht = größere Heatsink) Wiegt ja fast nen halben Kilo mehr. (mit Karte)


----------



## Keinmand (15. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das Netzteil habe ich auch, keinerlei Probleme bis jetzt mit dem Netzteil und der 290 gehabt. Wieso sollte das NT denn abrauchen, vorher werden die Schutzmechanismen auslösen und das NT schaltet sich ab.


 
Weil sie doch immer E9 oder DPP10 oder besser empfehlen


----------



## JohnnyXVI (15. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja wenn es bei Arctic funktioniert  Habe doch sleebr einen Accelero Twin Turbo III verbaut und die platte geht gut


Hmm, hast du nicht mal gesagt, dass dir das Konzept nicht so gefällt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Hmm, hast du nicht mal gesagt, dass dir das Konzept nicht so gefällt?


 
JA weil es es sehr doof ist ein und aus zu bauen. bei mir bindet die backplate bündig mit dem k2 an   Und ich komm nicht mehr an den klipser vom pcie. Aber an sich eine gute idee. Bloss sehr blöd in kompatiblietät


----------



## BertB (15. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit der Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC die kann ich momentan für 288€ bekommen?!?!?!



ich hab sie auch,
bin auch sehr zufrieden

http://www.computerbase.de/2014-05/sapphire-amd-radeon-vaporx-r9-290x-oc-4gb-vs-8gb-test/
zu dem 8GB test, den du gepostet hattest

das einzige, wo 4GB nicht reichen ist ja 4k mit 8x AA, 
bei 4x AA sind die auf 100 zu 98,4

ich glaub meine 290er 4GB reichen mir 
8x AA muss nicht sein auf 4K
2x MSAA reichen mir


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Frage zu der R9 290 VaporX - Wie sieht das mit dem Spulenfiepen aus?!



Null


----------



## rn3 (15. Mai 2014)

Fix ne frage, hab 2 Monitore an meine 290er angeschlossen 1 per HDMI zu HDMI und einen HDMI zu DVI, hab den Bildschirm vor mir als Hauptbildschirm eingestellt und auf dem linken die Taskleiste und alle Verknüpfungen drauf.
Jedoch wenn ich meinen Bildschirm vor mir zuerst anmache und denn den linken  hinterher, verschiebt er automatisch alles vom linken Bildschirm auf meinen Hauptbildschirm und ich muss alles erst wieder rüber ziehen.Bei meiner Nvidia war das damals egal und er hatte nichts verschoben, weiß da jemand nen Tipp wie ich das hinbekomme das er das auf dem linben so lässt?


----------



## myLoooo (15. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Null



Danke  Hab ich bei Alternate bestellt. keine Lust mehr auf das GTX 780 gefiepe. Habe der R9 290 keine Chance gelassen. Nun schon


----------



## BertB (15. Mai 2014)

@ rn3

ich hab die taskleiste hochkant links,
da bleibt sie üblicherweise, jedenfalls bei 3 monitore
mit sli nicht unbedingt,  jedenfalls bei mir,
mit ner 290 aber schon

bin jetzt so dran gewöhnt, dass ich sie bei einzelnen monitoren und läppis auch so einstell


----------



## X2theZ (15. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Glückwunsch  temps und luffi geschwindigkeit ?bei bf4 SP ?



werd ich testen - gebe bescheid



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Null


 
same here  (betr. spulenfiepen)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> werd ich testen - gebe bescheid
> 
> same here  (betr. spulenfiepen)



Ok supi ....


----------



## drstoecker (15. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit der Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC die kann ich momentan für 288€ bekommen?!?!?!
> 
> Das werde ich gleich noch mal machen!!! Mit den hatte ich schon Kontakt



Hab sie auch und kann sie ebenfalls empfehlen.


----------



## MorbidMartin (15. Mai 2014)

Gibt es irgend wo ein Benchmark oder Test zwischen Sapphire 290X Vapor X und der 780ti ?


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Mai 2014)

Ein echter Hingucker, aber KEINE Berichte bis dato !

Club 3D Radeon R9 290X royalAce - YouTube


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ein echter Hingucker, aber KEINE Berichte bis dato !
> 
> Club 3D Radeon R9 290X royalAce - YouTube



Kaufen und ausprobieren.....die wird nicht schlechter sein als die pcs+


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Hey ihr Vaporx Besitzer


Bencht mal bisl mit ...zb heaven , valley , TR usw....fühle mich so allein dort


----------



## MuhOo (16. Mai 2014)

Man gebe mir meine Vapor-x zurück dann gerne -.-


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Mai 2014)

Jedoch ist die PCS+ von Powercolor von Haus aus zu laut, und im idle auch nicht Leise
Da muss händisch nachgeholfen werden ....
Zudem haltet die Karte den Takt nicht konstant, also die 1040 Mhz...
Dies ist ja mein Bedenken bei der RoyalAce Karte!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Jedoch ist die PCS+ von Powercolor von Haus aus zu laut, und im idle auch nicht Leise
> Da muss händisch nachgeholfen werden ....
> Zudem haltet die Karte den Takt nicht konstant, also die 1040 Mhz...
> Dies ist ja mein Bedenken bei der RoyalAce Karte!


 
Nein. Beide meiner PCS+ halten den Takt und im Idle ist sie sehr leise. Wer sich darüber noch aufregt sollte passiv kühlen im Idle.
Unter Last ist sie wirklich kein Leisetreter, aber gut vertretbar.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. Beide meiner PCS+ halten den Takt und im Idle ist sie sehr leise. Wer sich darüber noch aufregt sollte passiv kühlen im Idle.
> Unter Last ist sie wirklich kein Leisetreter, aber gut vertretbar.



Jo weil die Lüfterkurve zu aggresiv eingestellt ist aber dafür schön kühl bleibt  aber das ist ja das kleinste Problem....da mit MSI Afterburner einstellbar  super einfach


----------



## myLoooo (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe mal meine Vapor X kommt am Wochenende.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal meine Vapor X kommt am Wochenende.



Wäre super


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Mai 2014)

@Pseudo...

Hatten deine beiden Powercolor PCS+  Spulenfiepen / und Blackscreens ?
Zudem wie laut wird jene im Gegensatz zur Vapor X Karte von Sapphire ?
Kannst dies in etwa abschätzen ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

Keine Blackscreens. Bei beiden hatte der Speicher einen Treffer. Aber kein Spulenfiepen.

Habe noch andere PCs+ verbaut die keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Kann man eigentlich schon das bios der R9 290(x) bearbeiten ?

möchte gerne weiter undervolten .... Nur macht mir halt die idle Spannung dann einen Strich durch die Rechnung ..... Geht mir voll aufn Sack  mit Msi Afterburner klappt es ja nicht vernünftig....gibt es eventuell eine andere Möglichkeit?




Oh ja heute versuch ich mal beim 3D Mark 11 den zweiten Platz zu ergattern  der erste ist unmöglich


----------



## xxwollexx (16. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Verdammt guckt mal im TR Bench da fehlt mir 0,6 fps zur Pole  das bekomme ich wohl mit cpu oc eventuell noch hin


 
Bei deinem CPU geht doch auch noch was  Also 4,5ghz sind bis dato ohne Probleme zu erreichen, darüber hinaus trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Bei deinem CPU geht doch auch noch was  Also 4,5ghz sind bis dato ohne Probleme zu erreichen, darüber hinaus trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen



Zum benchen geht auch 4,8 ghz 
nur bringt halt bei TR die cpu arg wenig


----------



## Passix3 (16. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey ihr Vaporx Besitzer
> 
> 
> Bencht mal bisl mit ...zb heaven , valley , TR usw....fühle mich so allein dort




Kommt heute


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Passix3 schrieb:


> Kommt heute



Yeeeaaah


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (16. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Jedoch ist die PCS+ von Powercolor von Haus aus zu laut, und im idle auch nicht Leise
> Da muss händisch nachgeholfen werden ....
> Zudem haltet die Karte den Takt nicht konstant, also die 1040 Mhz...
> Dies ist ja mein Bedenken bei der RoyalAce Karte!


 
Die Tri-X und die PCS+ sowie die Vapor -X sind meiner Meinung nach, die besten Costum R9 290.
Ich kann persönlich nur von der Tri-X und der PCS+ sprechen. Ich finde beide absolut gleichwertig. Die PCS+ ist zwar ein klein wenig lauter als die Tri-X, aber wenn man die Lüfterkurve der Tri-X auf der PCS+ anwendet, dann sind beide rein äußerlich nicht zu unterscheiden. Im Gegenteil, die PCS+ bietet den Vorteil, das die Lüfter weiter abgesenkt werden können als 20%. Somit ist die PCS+ leiser. Rein vom Händler in den PC und fertig ist die Tri-X leiser unter Last, aber nicht im Idle. Da macht dann die Vapor -X wieder alles richtig und vereint die Vorzüge beider Karten.

Mein Fazit (von der Optik abgesehen): Wer das "All Inclusive Happiness Package" haben möchte und die ca. 50€ Mehrpreis hat, der sollte sich für eine Vapo-X entscheiden.

Ich habe mich schlussendlich nur für die PCS+ entschieden, weil sie optisch besser in meinen Tower passt, ich auf das Matalcover stehe und sie ein schickes Backplate hat (Tri-X nicht). Die Vapor -X gab es damals noch nicht.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (16. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Keine Blackscreens. Bei beiden hatte der Speicher einen Treffer. Aber kein Spulenfiepen.
> 
> Habe noch andere PCs+ verbaut die keine Probleme haben.


 
Mein Kommentar zu PCS+:

5870 PCS+ (kein Fiepen, keine Defekte) -> richtig geile Karte und hat mich wirklich extrem lange begleitet und komplett über die 6000er Serie hin weg geholfen
7970 PCS+ Vortex II (kein Fiepen, RAM nach 1,5Jahren defekt) -> Ich bestehe auf die Bezeichnung *VorteII*. Das hat es wirklich gebracht, kühl und leise, allerdings 2,5 Slot Design.
R9 290 PCS+ (kein Fiepen, keine BS, Kurzschluss auf der 6Pin Stromversorgung) -> Die war echt toll. Max. 68°C unter Unique und 65-67°C BF4 Dauerbetrieb.
R9 270x PCS+ (kein Fiepen, allerding bei oc *BSOD error 0xa0000001* ) -> Unter Last als unter Idle absolut nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören. Mit paar Einschränkungen in 1080p mit 60FPS in allen aktuellen Spielen gut nutzbar.


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Die Passivkühlerchen trocknen gerade noch, dann ist der Morpheus endlich einsatzbereit. 
Die Montage ist echt easy, mMn absolut idiotensicher. Dagegen ist die Montage vom ACX eine echt fitzelige Angelegenheit.


----------



## Woiferl94 (16. Mai 2014)

So habe mir auch gerade den Morpheus bestellt 
@beren: bin gespannt wie der bei dir abgeht also bitte berichten


----------



## rn3 (16. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Fix ne frage, hab 2 Monitore an meine 290er angeschlossen 1 per HDMI zu HDMI und einen HDMI zu DVI, hab den Bildschirm vor mir als Hauptbildschirm eingestellt und auf dem linken die Taskleiste und alle Verknüpfungen drauf.
> Jedoch wenn ich meinen Bildschirm vor mir zuerst anmache und denn den linken  hinterher, verschiebt er automatisch alles vom linken Bildschirm auf meinen Hauptbildschirm und ich muss alles erst wieder rüber ziehen.Bei meiner Nvidia war das damals egal und er hatte nichts verschoben, weiß da jemand nen Tipp wie ich das hinbekomme das er das auf dem linben so lässt?


 

Kann dazu jemand was sagen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

Geld ist bei Mindfactory und die haben gerade wieder VaporX lagern. Bitte lasst mich einmal Glück haben. Bitte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Geld ist bei Mindfactory und die haben gerade wieder VaporX lagern. Bitte lasst mich einmal Glück haben. Bitte.



War bei mir genauso ....Samstag dann meine Graka gehabt  könnte auch bei dir klappen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> War bei mir genauso ....Samstag dann meine Graka gehabt  könnte auch bei dir klappen


 
JA an sich ist auch der Versand schnell. 1 tag bis jetzt immer. Ich hoffe ich komme heute noch dran und habe die morgen. Lagernd und reserviert ist sie ja.

Und dann kannst du dich von deinem Platz im Vally und heaven verabscheiden  Wobei ich denke, ich bekomm nicht so eine sahneschnitte wie du


----------



## X2theZ (16. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Glückwunsch  temps und luffi geschwindigkeit ?bei bf4 SP ?



fishing in baku komplett durch.
1080p - ultra-settings, mantle, ohne ds

max. gpu-temp: 73 °C @IFC
max. vrm-temp1: 73 °C
max. vrm-temp2: 65 °C
max. fan-speed: 40 %
(rpm kann gpu-z leider nicht auslesen)


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Das Teil ist irre gut. Lasse ihn momentan bei so niedrigen Drehzahlen wie möglich laufen (so tief die Lüfter eben gehen) und die Temperaturen sind trotzdem ziemlich prächtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit etwas höheren Drehzahlen (immer noch ziemlich leise) bleibts dann gleich mehrere Grad kühler.


----------



## Deathy93 (16. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Geld ist bei Mindfactory und die haben gerade wieder VaporX lagern. Bitte lasst mich einmal Glück haben. Bitte.


 
Wie ich schon vermutet hatte, ist die Graka eher lagernd als angegeben 

Ich warte noch auf mein Geld, dann bestell ich die Vapor-X


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Nochmal ein kleiner Nachschlag dazu, wie sehr sich der Morpheus von OC beeindrucken lässt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass die VRMs trotz immer noch extrem niedriger Drehzahlen so kühl bleiben, ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Nochmal ein kleiner Nachschlag dazu, wie sehr sich der Morpheus von OC beeindrucken lässt.   <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=739987"/> Dass die VRMs trotz immer noch extrem niedriger Drehzahlen so kühl bleiben, ist wirklich klasse.


Schaut klasse aus  werden die Kühlerchen eigentlich geklebt? Das wäre für mich nämlich ein K.O. Kriterium. BTW Glückwunsch zu 5k Beiträgen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon vermutet hatte, ist die Graka eher lagernd als angegeben
> 
> Ich warte noch auf mein Geld, dann bestell ich die Vapor-X


 
Ja ist immer so. Aber man weiß ja nie.

Hoffentlich ist die karte morgen da. Aber jetzt bin ich wieder aufgeregt  Und ich muss meinen tagesablauf morgen umplanen


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Schaut klasse aus  werden die Kühlerchen eigentlich geklebt? Das wäre für mich nämlich ein K.O. Kriterium. BTW Glückwunsch zu 5k Beiträgen


 Das tut es.  Nope, da sind reichlich Pads dabei. Danke sehr, habe echt ewig gebraucht, aber besser spät als nie. 
Die habe ich aber nicht genutzt, ich klebe lieber; hate eh noch Alumina übrig. 
Für den VRM-Kühler habe ich aber die mitgelieferten Pads genutzt.


----------



## Woiferl94 (16. Mai 2014)

@ beren: Sieht ja richtig nice aus, könntest du mal mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl testen, würde gerne wissen was da machbar ist 
Ich glaube über ein Bild des verbauten Kühler würde sich sicher auch jeder freuen


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> @ beren: Sieht ja richtig nice aus, könntest du mal mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl testen, würde gerne wissen was da machbar ist
> Ich glaube über ein Bild des verbauten Kühler würde sich sicher auch jeder freuen


 Mache ich gleich, Momentchen. Bei 947/1250 MHz oder gleich bei 1040/1250 MHz?
Teste ja gerade noch und schreibe dann mein Kurzreview zum Kühler, da gibts dann einige Bilder.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Mache ich gleich, Momentchen. Bei 947/1250 MHz oder gleich bei 1040/1250 MHz?
> Teste ja gerade noch und schreibe dann mein Kurzreview zum Kühler, da gibts dann einige Bilder.



Sehr schön


----------



## hammelgammler (16. Mai 2014)

Hab jetzt wieder den Accelero Hybrid drauf. 

Mein Lüfter (der 80mm), leidet allerdings an extremen PWM fiepen, bei allem unter 100%. Nun habe ich mir eine eigene Lösung gemacht, für das Problem. 

Ich habe mir ein 7V Molex Kabel gebastelt, nun läuft der kleine Lüfter sowie die Pumpe auf 7V, absolute Ruhe im Idle, auch von der Pumpe kaum mehr was zu hören. 

Muss nur irgendwie die VRM1 Reihe in Griff kriegen...


----------



## etar (16. Mai 2014)

Ich bin leicht neidisch auf deinen Morpheus  

Peter 2 mit 2  Noiseblocker Eloop B12-PS auf 65%.
1050/1250mhz, PT 50% +0V


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Oha, das sind dann aber doch deutliche Unterschiede, zumindest bei den VRMs.  Bin auch ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Morpheus. 

Mit 100% Drehzahl wirds schon recht laut, aber gefühlt immer noch nicht mal halb so laut wie die 290 mit dem Referenzkühler, dürften wohl ~3 Sone sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider skaliert der Kühler bei mir nicht so sehr mit höheren Drehzahlen, das könnte allerdings auch daran liegen, dass alle (eh schon leisen) Gehäuselüfter auf 5V gedrosselt sind. Die Reserven für OC sollten jedoch auch bei ~50% PWM für 1100 MHz aufwärts locker reichen.


----------



## Schmenki (16. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Oha, das sind dann aber doch deutliche Unterschiede, zumindest bei den VRMs.  Bin auch ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Morpheus.
> 
> Mit 100% Drehzahl wirds schon recht laut, aber gefühlt immer noch nicht mal halb so laut wie die 290 mit dem Referenzkühler, dürften wohl ~3 Sone sein.
> 
> ...


 
Was für Lüfter hast du auf dem Morpheus verbaut?


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

NB PLPS.

Konnte mich jetzt endlich auch mal ans OC machen. Mit der Standardspannung von ~1,15V nimmt die Karte problemlos die 1100 MHz (zumindest in Heaven, teste grade noch anderweitig) und die VRMs bleiben trotz ~37% Drehzahl bei schlappen ~75-80°C.


----------



## etar (16. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Oha, das sind dann aber doch deutliche Unterschiede, zumindest bei den VRMs.  Bin auch ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Morpheus.
> 
> Mit 100% Drehzahl wirds schon recht laut, aber gefühlt immer noch nicht mal halb so laut wie die 290 mit dem Referenzkühler, dürften wohl ~3 Sone sein.
> 
> ...



Hier auch mal meine Lüfter auf  100%. Der Unterschied bei der GPU Temperatur ist auch schon krass.  Obwohl bei mir die Spannung noch etwas tiefer fällt. ASIC 81,3
Der Morpheus ist wohl endlich die richtige Lösung für die Hawaii Karten.


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Die Unterschiede sind doch beachtlich, das stimmt. 
Der Morpeus ist wohl wirklich momentan DER Luftkühler für Hawaii. Er packt auch eine Karte wie meine mit ihrer ASIC von 68,6% mit Leichtigkeit.


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was für settings hast du in C3?


 
Schreib ich dir heut Abend, wenn mein eigener Rechner wieder zur Hand ist.


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Mai 2014)

kleiner Vorgeschmack:

LOAD mit Furmark


----------



## Schmenki (16. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich mit Standardspannung und 100% Lüfter Heaven laufen lasse komme ich nicht über 60° mit dem AX III und 2 eLoop.


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Mai 2014)

Die GPU Spannung ist bei den Nachrüstkühlern ja durch die Bank weg sehr gut, es kommt auf die *****as+üdo+ü+ VRM1 Temperatur an... Und die ist in Ordnung. Mal sehen, was die Backplate noch bringt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> fishing in baku komplett durch.
> 1080p - ultra-settings, mantle, ohne ds
> 
> max. gpu-temp: 73 °C @IFC
> ...


 
 und mit DX11?

 am besten eine stunde zogge


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Nochmal ein kleiner Nachschlag dazu, wie sehr sich der Morpheus von OC beeindrucken lässt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht doch verdammt gut aus 





2ter Platz 


AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Aber sowas von, auch ingame siehts gut aus (BF4 Mantle: 64°C GPU MAX und VRM 75°C MAX bei 34%PWM MAX).


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Mai 2014)

Hier in Heaven

Kann ich ja doch noch die Lüfter runter auf 70 % maximal stellen


----------



## hammelgammler (16. Mai 2014)

Okay bei mir läufts jetzt sehr gut! 

System läuft sehr silent, Pumpe und der 80mm Lüfter vom Accelero Hybrid auf 7V, ein Noctua F12 auf 825RPM.

Temps bei 22°C Raumtemperatur und knapp 1h Valley:

GPU: 63°C
VRM1: 69°C
VRM2: 61°C

Das bei einer R9 290X @ stock (1000/1250)

Mit den Temps bin ich nun ziemlich zufrieden! 
Kommt noch ein zweiter Noctua F12 auf den Rad, für push/pull, das sollte die GPU Temps noch etwas senken.

Ich denke doch das ich damit bessere Werte habe als mit dem Morpheus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

verdammt 0,2 fps fehlen mir


----------



## hammelgammler (16. Mai 2014)

So, hier die Werte bei einer R9 290X @ 1100/1400. Weiterhin: Pumpe + 80mm Luffi vom Hybrid auf 7V und Noctua F12 auf 700RPM. 

GPU: 70°C
VRM1: 77°C
VRM2: 66°C

Dazu muss gesagt werden: Die WLP ist sowas von gefuscht drauf, weil ich eig nur kurz die VRM Temps testen wollte. 
Es wurde ebenfalls kein "frisches" Wärmeleitpad für die VRM1 Reihe verwendet. 
Ich denke wenn ich etwas das Pad neu + 0,5mm dünner nehme, bzw die WLP richtig auftrage, sollte das noch ein paar Grad bringen.


----------



## myLoooo (16. Mai 2014)

Meine Karte ist unterwegs. Bin echt gespannt. 
Ist morgen da  das muss man Alternate lassen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Wie testet ihr denn eure geposteten werte? geschlossenem Gehäuse und luffis auf silent ? also 24/7 setting ?


----------



## myLoooo (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe die Karte hat ab 42fps bei Heaven kein gefiepe.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Und jetzt bencht mal bitte auch mal mit mit euren dicken Maschinen  fühle mich so alleine 

lets bench


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie testet ihr denn eure geposteten werte? geschlossenem Gehäuse und luffis auf silent ? also 24/7 setting ?


 Bei mir im CM 690 II mit allen Lüfter auf 5V, also "Silent"-Mode. Bin nur an alltagstauglichen Werten interessiert.
Richtig benchen werde ich erst nächste Woche, am Montag steht eine Klausur an.  Bin mal gespannt, wie weit ich mit meiner Vorgabe von maximal 1,25V GPU kommen werde.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und jetzt bencht mal bitte auch mal mit mit euren dicken Maschinen  fühle mich so alleine
> 
> lets bench


 
Meine KArte kommt wohl doc herst nächste woche. Heute scheint bei MF nichts mehr zu gehen..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Bei mir im CM 690 II mit allen Lüfter auf 5V, also "Silent"-Mode. Bin nur an alltagstauglichen Werten interessiert.
> Richtig benchen werde ich erst nächste Woche, am Montag steht eine Klausur an.  Bin mal gespannt, wie weit ich mit meiner Vorgabe von maximal 1,25V GPU kommen werde.



Jo aber eben einmal 1200/1500 @1,25v einstellen und eben einen bench durchlaufen lassen das schaffste jetzt auch schon


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Meine KArte kommt wohl doc herst nächste woche. Heute scheint bei MF nichts mehr zu gehen..



Warte bis 19 Uhr


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warte bis 19 Uhr


 
Ach da passiert nicht mehr viel. Und wenn doch, schaffts die DHl nicht bis morgen ... Das paket muss bis gegen 6 bei meinem zuständigen paketzentrum sein. und das ist so gut wie unmöglich..


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

So, ich tippe mal dann los; bin gespannt, ob ich den Kurz-Test heute noch fertigbekomme.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ach da passiert nicht mehr viel. Und wenn doch, schaffts die DHl nicht bis morgen ... Das paket muss bis gegen 6 bei meinem zuständigen paketzentrum sein. und das ist so gut wie unmöglich..



Ist denn schon an DHL übermittelt/geben ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist denn schon an DHL übermittelt/geben ?


 
nein eben nicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> nein eben nicht



Ne dann wirds auch nichts mehr...schade


----------



## Deathy93 (16. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ne dann wirds auch nichts mehr...schade


 
Manchmal wirds erst später aktualisiert 
Hoffnung besteht noch xD


Btw. habe mein Geld heute auf meinem Bankkonto gutgeschrieben bekommen.
Heute Nacht bestell ich dann


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Manchmal wirds erst später aktualisiert
> Hoffnung besteht noch xD
> 
> 
> ...


Abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Abwarten und tee trinken.



Nächste Woche fliegen hier die benchmark Rekorde  und ich lande wieder ganz hinten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nächste Woche fliegen hier die benchmark Rekorde  und ich lande wieder ganz hinten


 
ach was. Mal sehen was kommt


----------



## myLoooo (16. Mai 2014)

Meine Karte kommt morgen.

Laut meinen Berechnung ( i5 3570k@4,1GHZ - 8GB DDR3 - 1xSSD 1xHDD ) wird das E9-480W dicke reichen für die Vapor X? Wie sieht das bei den anderen aus mit Spulenfiepen?
Ich habe dich Befürchtung das meine Karte fiepen wird - aber dann glaube ich er das was anders fiepen würde.S Könne ja nicht 5 verschiedene Karte fiepen.


----------



## hammelgammler (16. Mai 2014)

Hab gerade mal die alles auf 12V am laufen. 
Ein Noctua F12 auf 1500RPM. 
R9 290X @ stock 

GPU: 49°C
VRM1: 56°C
VRM2: 55°C

Lautstärke wäre auf jedenfall erträglich, allerdings möchte ich es doch fast unhörbar haben, und da nervt der kleine Lüfter bzw die Pumpe auf 12V im Idle doch schon ein wenig.


----------



## Deathy93 (16. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Meine Karte kommt morgen.
> 
> Laut meinen Berechnung ( i5 3570k@4,1GHZ - 8GB DDR3 - 1xSSD 1xHDD ) wird das E9-480W dicke reichen für die Vapor X? Wie sieht das bei den anderen aus mit Spulenfiepen?
> Ich habe dich Befürchtung das meine Karte fiepen wird - aber dann glaube ich er das was anders fiepen würde.S Könne ja nicht 5 verschiedene Karte fiepen.


 
Ich habe auch die Befürchtung nach so vielen "fiependen" Karten :x

Naja, abwarten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Meine Karte kommt morgen.
> 
> Laut meinen Berechnung ( i5 3570k@4,1GHZ - 8GB DDR3 - 1xSSD 1xHDD ) wird das E9-480W dicke reichen für die Vapor X? Wie sieht das bei den anderen aus mit Spulenfiepen?
> Ich habe dich Befürchtung das meine Karte fiepen wird - aber dann glaube ich er das was anders fiepen würde.S Könne ja nicht 5 verschiedene Karte fiepen.




 müsste reichen für 24/7 locker.

 ich hatte vorhin max 520 watt mit 4,7ghz @1,32v und 1250/1700@1,29v (+200mv)


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Mai 2014)

Club 3D Radeon R9 290X royalAce - YouTube

Oh mann ich werde verrückt....
Laut oder Leise Eurer Meinung nach ?


----------



## JohnnyXVI (16. Mai 2014)

So Lightning konnte endlich eingebaut werden.
Habe mal 3DMark gestartet und maximal ca. 55°C gehabt.
Sehr leise bei etwa 1000RPM.
Super Karte!


----------



## Keinmand (16. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Club 3D Radeon R9 290X royalAce - YouTube
> 
> Oh mann ich werde verrückt....
> Laut oder Leise Eurer Meinung nach ?



eher leise, gibt lautere


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Die Kurzfassung des Tests zum Morpheus ist online, Nachschub folgt die nächste Zeit.


----------



## Woiferl94 (16. Mai 2014)

@beren: Danke für das Testen der 100% Lüfterdrehzahl sieht echt gut aus  Und Danke für deine Kurzfassung zum Morpheus 

Aber bitte vegleicht nicht Karten mit einem niedrigen Asic und einem hohen Asic Wert nicht, denn die Karten mit einem hohen werden meist deutlich wärmer.
Also einen Kühler kann man erst vergleichen wenn die gleiche Karte dafür verwendet wurde


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Ja, bin auch überrascht wie gut das doch mit der Drehzahl skaliert, obwohl der eine Lüfter im Endeffekt durch die Soundkarte kaum Luft zum Atmen hat. Da kann ich beruhigt ans Overclocken gehen. 

Bitte sehr, habe ich gerne gemacht. Musste allerdings gerade noch einmal ordentlich Korrekturlesen, da hatten sich etliche Tippfehler eingeschlichen - muss am Bier liegen. 

Deswegen habe ich die ASIC explizit mal erwähnt, denn meine legt ja schon für 947 MHz ~1,15V an. Auf anderen Karten und mit besseren Umständen was Belüftung und Platz angeht, dürfte da bzgl. der Temperaturen noch Luft nach oben sein.


----------



## Woiferl94 (16. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ja, bin auch überrascht wie gut das doch mit der Drehzahl skaliert, obwohl der eine Lüfter im Endeffekt durch die Soundkarte kaum Luft zum Atmen hat. Da kann ich beruhigt ans Overclocken gehen.
> 
> Bitte sehr, habe ich gerne gemacht. Musste allerdings gerade noch einmal ordentlich Korrekturlesen, da hatten sich etliche Tippfehler eingeschlichen - muss am Bier liegen.
> 
> Deswegen habe ich die ASIC explizit mal erwähnt, denn meine legt ja schon für 947 MHz ~1,15V an. Auf anderen Karten und mit besseren Umständen was Belüftung und Platz angeht, dürfte da bzgl. der Temperaturen noch Luft nach oben sein.


 
Gut so, habe den Test gerade gelesen TOP  Bin mal gespannt was er auf meiner GTX780 ausrichten kann, ich hoffe ich schaffe dann meine 1400Mhz im Heaven 
Der Adapter damit man die Lüfter an das PCB der Graka anschließen kann sind nicht im Lieferumfang oder ?


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Danke sehr. 
Nein, die sind leider nicht enthalten. Das Y-Kabel hatte ich noch vom Lesertest übrig (genau wie die Lüfter), das Kabel kann man entweder direkt bei Caseking mitbestellen oder ein vergleichbares bei AquaTuning besorgen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Sind die temps von einem durchlauf von heaven ?
ich glaube ich mache mal morgen einen Test mit meiner Vaporx mit 30% gefixter luffis....ist auch kaum hörbar ...das sollte Lautstärke deiner karte entsprechen....mal schauen was meine temps sagen im super silent Betrieb


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2014)

Jop, Heaven war nur ein Durchgang. BF4 war eine komplette Runde Conquest.
Die Loop-Tests folgen evtl. noch zeitnah (also vor dem großen Update), vlt. wirds mal zur Abwechslung Valley.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Mai 2014)

Ok bis Morgen Jungs 

N8


----------



## Deathy93 (17. Mai 2014)

Soo, Vapor-X ist bestellt 

Gehen Bestellungen bei MF auch Samstags raus?


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Mai 2014)

Dann muss ich wohl die Club 3D RoyalAge um 346 Euro bestellen,- oder doch nicht ... ?
Meine fiepfreie, blackscreen verschonte Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Edition sagt ich solle es nicht wagen, Risiko ist doch gegeben eine nicht tadellose Karte zu erwischen!


----------



## Deathy93 (17. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl die Club 3D RoyalAge um 346 Euro bestellen,- oder doch nicht ... ?
> Meine fiepfreie, blackscreen verschonte Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Edition sagt ich solle es nicht wagen, Risiko ist doch gegeben eine nicht tadellose Karte zu erwischen!


 
Kannst ja widerrufen, wenn sie dir nicht gefällt


----------



## BertB (17. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Kannst ja widerrufen, wenn sie dir nicht gefällt


manchen geht das viel zu leichtfertig von der hand


----------



## m1ch1 (17. Mai 2014)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Aber bitte vegleicht nicht Karten mit einem niedrigen Asic und einem hohen Asic Wert nicht, denn die Karten mit einem hohen werden meist deutlich wärmer.



 Hast du da nicht was vertauscht? 
Müssten nicht die mit niedrigem ASIC wärmer werden? (höhere spannung. und somit bei selbem Strom höheren verbraucht.)
Oder haben die mit niedrigerem ASIC einen höheren widerstand?
Kann mir grad nur schlecht vorstellen dass die Hawaii-chips mit mehr spannung weniger warm (und damit weniger stromverbrauch) sein sollen.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (17. Mai 2014)

Lightning mal ne kurze Weile bei Heaven getestet:

Core: 1200MHz
Memory: 1600MHz
Temperaturen: maximal 75°C
Spannung etwa 1,23V, Spitzen bei etwa 1,3V (habe +125mV auf Core und +50 auf Memory)
ASIC: 75,1%
VRMs nur knapp über 80°C

Kann man bestimmt noch etwas Spannung runternehmen.
Wie findet ihr die Ergebnisse?


----------



## Deathy93 (17. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> manchen geht das viel zu leichtfertig von der hand



Wofür gibt es denn das Widerrufsrecht?


----------



## BertB (17. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Wofür gibt es denn das Widerrufsrecht?



jedenfalls sicher nicht für dein untragbares verhalten,

dann empfiehlst dus noch leuten, als obs in ordnung wär,
ist es aber nicht, schon garnicht mit oc und oc mit +spannung, und dann zurückschicken,
jemand anderes bekommt hinterher dein gebrauchtes zeug angedreht, oder die händler machen verluste und wälzen die kosten auf alle anderen ab,
drum kann ich keine ruhe geben

wenn du keine karte willst, die fiept, dann kauf am besten gar keine

7 Stück in nem halben jahr, oder wie war das?
eine hat nichtmal gefiept, sondern war "zu heiß"?
sicher nicht außerhalb der spezifikation

du brauchst genausowenig dein dubioses verhalten in der öffentlichkeit auszubreiten,
wenn du dann auf kritik stößt, dann brauchts dich nicht zu wundern

normalerweise hab ich überhaupt keinen bock auf streit,
ich kann aber auch nicht alles einfach stehen lassen, was meinen zorn erregt

das widerrufsrecht wird an so leuten wie dir womöglich noch kippen, wenn die online händler nicht mehr erwarten können, dass die leute den kram auch behalten wollen

was hier offensichtlich nicht stimmt ist deine weltfremde erwartungshaltung


----------



## Cyrus10000 (17. Mai 2014)

Muss mich dem anschließen. Bei der Summe nur wegen Spulenfiepen sollte man dann doch lieber schweigen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Lightning mal ne kurze Weile bei Heaven getestet:
> 
> Core: 1200MHz
> Memory: 1600MHz
> ...



Sehr gut


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Mai 2014)

Italien hat dieses Recht aber nicht, amazon.it wohl schon aber da kostet die Karte nen Patzen mehr!
Deshalb mein Bedenken,-  die SapphireR9 290 VAPOR X scheint wohl im Generellen fiepfrei zu sein!


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

An sich kann man sich 50 Karten bestellen und alle zurückschicken,man hat das Widerrufsrecht in der Hand und da kann auch niemand was machen. Aber die Karte overclocken und dann wenn sie einem nicht gefällt zurückschicken geht gar nicht..


----------



## Woiferl94 (17. Mai 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Hast du da nicht was vertauscht?
> Müssten nicht die mit niedrigem ASIC wärmer werden? (höhere spannung. und somit bei selbem Strom höheren verbraucht.)
> Oder haben die mit niedrigerem ASIC einen höheren widerstand?
> Kann mir grad nur schlecht vorstellen dass die Hawaii-chips mit mehr spannung weniger warm (und damit weniger stromverbrauch) sein sollen.


 
Nein da die Karten mit einem hohen deutlich höhere Leckströme haben und dadurch wärmer werden  Sie vertragen auch nicht so hohe Spannungen wie die Karten mit einem niedrigen Wert.
Also ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen hatte jetzt drei HD7970 und zwei GTX780 zum Testen und hatten mir eben diese Resultate erbracht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> An sich kann man sich 50 Karten bestellen und alle zurückschicken,man hat das Widerrufsrecht in der Hand und da kann auch niemand was machen. Aber die Karte overclocken und dann wenn sie einem nicht gefällt zurückschicken geht gar nicht..


Ja kann sein. Aber der Händler kann es ablehnen, dir eine Karte zu verkaufen  


ATIR290 schrieb:


> Italien hat dieses Recht aber nicht, amazon.it wohl schon aber da kostet die Karte nen Patzen mehr!
> Deshalb mein Bedenken,-  die SapphireR9 290 VAPOR X scheint wohl im Generellen fiepfrei zu sein!


Nein ist sie nicht generell. Aber eine geringere Wahrscheinlichkeit hat sie.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Italien hat dieses Recht aber nicht, amazon.it wohl schon aber da kostet die Karte nen Patzen mehr!
> Deshalb mein Bedenken,-  die SapphireR9 290 VAPOR X scheint wohl im Generellen fiepfrei zu sein!


 

Hängt von vielen Faktoren aber.
Aber bevor du jetzt noch 6 Monate überlegst.

Verkauf deine heulende Karte oder montier einen anderen Kühler.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

so hier mal mit standart Spannung was eigentlich bei 1030/1400mhz eingestellt ist..nur  normal ist eigentlich ~1,15v nun sind es bei weniger takt ~1,09v ..seltsam finde ich. war die originale Lüfterkurve bei max 31% und ich habe nix gehört ich gebe mal mehr Spannung damit ich einen vergleich mit beren seine Settings habe und fix auf 30%


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

so nun musste ich +80mv geben da mit ~1,15v an liegen. lüfter gefixt auf 30% und ich höre nix für die vaporx nicht schlecht 

das einzige wasn tick besser ist beim Morpheus ist die gpu temp.....also beide gute Kühler


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

Geht da noch was an der 290?

Ich komme mit der 780 auf 1460 Punkte was mich irgendwie wundert


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Geht da noch was an der 290?
> 
> Ich komme mit der 780 auf 1460 Punkte was mich irgendwie wundert


 
Falls es dir noch nciht aufgefallen ist: Die benchmarks sind zu den Grünen Freundlicher


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

Echt ? 
Heaven ist aber unfreundlich zu meiner Karte , erst 1460 dann 1100 Punkte  ich lass ma den 3. laufen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Echt ?
> Heaven ist aber unfreundlich zu meiner Karte , erst 1460 dann 1100 Punkte  ich lass ma den 3. laufen


 
Ja. Was denkst du warum so viele 780 vor den 290(X) sind? Alles ab Platz 15 ist Nvidia


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

Warum eigentlich ?


----------



## KetanestCola (17. Mai 2014)

Ich finde es auch immer wieder schade, wie mache hier das Widerrufsrecht verwenden...
Aber das scheint sich ja bald erledigt zu haben - DANK solcher Leute!

Retouren im Onlinehandel: Problemkunden müssen ab 13. Juni zahlen - onlinekosten.de


----------



## Schmenki (17. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so nun musste ich +80mv geben da mit ~1,15v an liegen. lüfter gefixt auf 30% und ich höre nix für die vaporx nicht schlecht
> 
> das einzige wasn tick besser ist beim Morpheus ist die gpu temp.....also beide gute Kühler


 
Sorry Leute aber die Ergebnisse von euch sind nicht 100% richtig 
Die Temperaturen sind noch am steigen von den VRM1.
Ich denke Tests wo Heaven 30min Looped sind wesentlich aussagekräftiger als nur öffnen und einen Bench laufen zu lassen.

Bitte nicht als Angriff nehmen oder so


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Sorry Leute aber die Ergebnisse von euch sind nicht 100% richtig
> Die Temperaturen sind noch am steigen von den VRM1.
> Ich denke Tests wo Heaven 30min Looped sind wesentlich aussagekräftiger als nur öffnen und einen Bench laufen zu lassen.
> 
> Bitte nicht als Angriff nehmen oder so


 
Stimmt.

Nebenbei. Um die Karte mal richtig zum schwitzen zu bringen: 1h FurMark


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Mai 2014)

KetanestCola schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch immer wieder schade, wie mache hier das Widerrufsrecht verwenden...
> Aber das scheint sich ja bald erledigt zu haben - DANK solcher Leute!
> 
> Retouren im Onlinehandel: Problemkunden müssen ab 13. Juni zahlen - onlinekosten.de



...ja es liegt an den "verbrecherischen" Kunden, die Hardware schrotten und dann mit "gefällt nicht" zurück schicken. Den Fall hatten wir sogar hier im Forum,
als einer beim 3770 köpfen, den geschrottet hat und damit pralte das MF mit Goldservice ihm das Teil anstandlos tauschen würde..... zu seinem erstaunen meldete sich MF in dem Thread.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

ISt bloss für die Kunden doof, die etwas wirklich nur testen wollen. Im laden kann man ja auch nicht eine grafikkarte einbauen und testen. Und auf Tests von Seiten kann man sich auch nicht verlassen.


----------



## MuhOo (17. Mai 2014)

Nur bedeutet dieses "nur testen" immer einen großen Wertverlust für Händler, ist ja nicht nur Versand was sie verlieren. Wenn man sich 5 Prozessoren kauft und dann testet welcher sich am besten funktioniert/übertakten lässt und dann 4 zurück sendet, kann mf z.B. die nur noch als Tray verkaufen was für sie ien großer Verlust ist.


----------



## Woiferl94 (17. Mai 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Echt ?
> Heaven ist aber unfreundlich zu meiner Karte , erst 1460 dann 1100 Punkte  ich lass ma den 3. laufen


 
Da Heaven und Valley ganz gut an der Tesselationsleistung nagen und in dem Bereich ist der GK110 um einiges besser aufgestellt als der Hawaii Chip.
Dafür ist der Hawaii Chip in GPGPU Sachen deutlich flotter. Außerdem finde ich, dass sich die Kepler im Schnitt deutlich besser Takten lassen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Sorry Leute aber die Ergebnisse von euch sind nicht 100% richtig
> Die Temperaturen sind noch am steigen von den VRM1.
> Ich denke Tests wo Heaven 30min Looped sind wesentlich aussagekräftiger als nur öffnen und einen Bench laufen zu lassen.
> 
> Bitte nicht als Angriff nehmen oder so



Das stimmt.  aber ich musste ja wie Beren testen  wenn Beren einverstanden ist dann können wir auch noch mehr loops


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

MuhOo schrieb:


> Nur bedeutet dieses "nur testen" immer einen großen Wertverlust für Händler, ist ja nicht nur Versand was sie verlieren. Wenn man sich 5 Prozessoren kauft und dann testet welcher sich am besten funktioniert/übertakten lässt und dann 4 zurück sendet, kann mf z.B. die nur noch als Tray verkaufen was für sie ien großer Verlust ist.


 
Es geht mir eher um die Lautstärke. Bei OC versteht ich die Leute auch nicht. Aber Lautstärke. Das empfindet jeder anders....


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...ja es liegt an den "verbrecherischen" Kunden, die Hardware schrotten und dann mit "gefällt nicht" zurück schicken. Den Fall hatten wir sogar hier im Forum, als einer beim 3770 köpfen, den geschrottet hat und damit pralte das MF mit Goldservice ihm das Teil anstandlos tauschen würde..... zu seinem erstaunen meldete sich MF in dem Thread.



Link Link Link


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Mai 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Link Link Link



ab Seite 29 @PolatAlemdar  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...reme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge-29.html

und ab #306 und #321 mischt dann mindfactory mit


----------



## KetanestCola (17. Mai 2014)

Sorry für das OT - aber die Nummer ist ja mal richtig Link! aber natürlich sehr sehr Geil, wie Mindfactory mitgespielt hat 
Hat mir den Samstag mittag verschönert


----------



## m1ch1 (17. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ISt bloss für die Kunden doof, die etwas wirklich nur testen wollen. Im laden kann man ja auch nicht eine grafikkarte einbauen und testen. Und auf Tests von Seiten kann man sich auch nicht verlassen.


 

1. wurde für solche fälle das Fernabsatzgesetzt nicht verfasst. es soll ledilgich das "Testen" wie in einem regulären geschäft ermöglichen.

2. gibt sich bei dem verhalten einiger hier im forum ein mMn viel größeres PRoblem, als nur den nutzungsverlust. Die händler verkaufen die Zurückgesendete ware, sofern sie in neuwertigem zustand ist als neu (das ist auch rechtens so, ansonsten würden sie hohe verluste einfahren). wenn man jetzt also als unerfahrener kunde eine solche karte erhält, und sie in den stokbedingungen nutzt, und sie kaputt geht kann es sein dass man auf dem schaden sitzen bleibt. Denn wenn auf OC getestet werden sollte (ist bestimmt mit einem gewissen aufwand möglich) wird ihm garantie/gewährleistung verweigert.
Vondaher verstehe ich die mentalität nicht wiso man OCed bevor man die KArte auf spulenfiepen getestet hat, bzw dann nciht zu seinem eingenen versagen steht und damit lebt. 

Die karte bis zum max zu prügeln und dann zurückzuschicken weil sie angeblich spulenfiepen hat, oder zu heis wird finde ich persönlich als extrem verwerflich


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> 1. wurde für solche fälle das Fernabsatzgesetzt nicht verfasst. es soll ledilgich das "Testen" wie in einem regulären geschäft ermöglichen.
> 
> 2. gibt sich bei dem verhalten einiger hier im forum ein mMn viel größeres PRoblem, als nur den nutzungsverlust. Die händler verkaufen die Zurückgesendete ware, sofern sie in neuwertigem zustand ist als neu (das ist auch rechtens so, ansonsten würden sie hohe verluste einfahren). wenn man jetzt also als unerfahrener kunde eine solche karte erhält, und sie in den stokbedingungen nutzt, und sie kaputt geht kann es sein dass man auf dem schaden sitzen bleibt. Denn wenn auf OC getestet werden sollte (ist bestimmt mit einem gewissen aufwand möglich) wird ihm garantie/gewährleistung verweigert.
> Vondaher verstehe ich die mentalität nicht wiso man OCed bevor man die KArte auf spulenfiepen getestet hat, bzw dann nciht zu seinem eingenen versagen steht und damit lebt.
> ...


 
Ich bezog mich darauf: Testen, was im Laden nicht geht.

bzgl Lautstärke, Spulenfiepen.

Bin selber kein Freund von den OC-Reklamierern


----------



## hammelgammler (17. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Sorry Leute aber die Ergebnisse von euch sind nicht 100% richtig
> Die Temperaturen sind noch am steigen von den VRM1.
> Ich denke Tests wo Heaven 30min Looped sind wesentlich aussagekräftiger als nur öffnen und einen Bench laufen zu lassen.
> 
> Bitte nicht als Angriff nehmen oder so



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. 
Nach einem Run Valley sind die VRM1 Temps locker 15°C, wenn nicht sogar mehr, weniger als wenn man Valley 1h laufen lässt. 
Mich hat es auch wirklich stark verwundert das die Temps so extrem gut sind, bitte noch einmal testen und Valley dann ordentlich laufen lassen, Furmark muss ja nicht mal sein.


----------



## myLoooo (17. Mai 2014)

Ist das normal das die R9 290 bei Heaven die Temperatur anzeigt. Habe die Karte eingebaut - ein Fiepen habe erst wenn ich den Heaven quitte - also FPS oberhalb der 4000 Fps.
Bei Last

Erste Runde Heaven 1372 bei 71° - Arbeistgeräusche sind vorhanden,bei BF4 sind Fiepgeräusche warnehmnbar aber alle Male leiser als die ganzen getesten GTX 780.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

@Beren 

Lass bitte mal deine karte auf 1000/1300mhz ( tri x 290 ) @ ~1,09-1,10V eine Stunde in Heaven @Max 1080p laufen und deine graka luffis auf fast unhörbar bei dir waren es glaube ich 35% gefixt oder?

Gehäuselüfter bitte auf silent (~600u/min)

meine läuft schon  @30% gefixt


----------



## beren2707 (17. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @Beren
> 
> Lass bitte mal deine karte auf 1000/1300mhz ( tri x 290 ) @ ~1,09-1,10V eine Stunde in Heaven @Max 1080p laufen und deine graka luffis auf fast unhörbar bei dir waren es glaube ich 35% gefixt oder?
> 
> ...


Würde ich ja gerne, aber meine geht einfach nicht tiefer als ~1,15V, drunter gibts Blackscreens.  OC geht tadellos, aber UV schmeckt ihr gar nicht. Kann also maximal 1000/1300 MHz bei ~1,15V testen, werde die Lüfter dabei auf 35% einstellen. Die Gehäuselüfter laufen, wie auch im Test angegeben, allesamt über 5V-Adapter, sie sollten also sehr, sehr langsam drehen (die lautesten Komponenten im Gehäuse sind die entkoppelten HDDs ).


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

so Fertig

 ich habe nun genau eine Stunde den Haevenbench laufen lassen. 

 Die Taktraten waren die der 290 TriX ( 1000/1300mhz )

 Ich habe mit Msi Afterburner die Spannung auf -25mv gestellt , das entspricht im Durchschnitt 1,09v. Es schwankte sichtlich zwischen 1,07 und 1,11 v!
 Den Graka Lüfter habe ich auf 30% gefixt ( glaube das entspricht das Minimum der Trix 290 oder??? Dann wären es 0,8sone ca )
 Ich habe eigentlich nichts vom Pc gehört, ausser ich gehe ganz nah mit dem Kopf am PC


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

No die TriX kann bis 20% 

BTW Karte wird am Montag Versand (VaporX)


----------



## TheJumper0 (17. Mai 2014)

Mein Morpheus ist gestern auch angekommen und wurde direkt verbaut.
Bin echt begeistert!

Der Morpheus ist einfach perfekt für Hawaii!
Hab 2x Raijintek Aeolus Slim drauf. Passt natürlich nicht mit den Lüfterklammern, aber dank Kabelbinder kein Problem 
Die Lüfter laufen auf 7V und sind nicht aus meinen System herauszuhören.


----------



## myLoooo (17. Mai 2014)

Hier ist mein ersten Test. Ich weiss nicht was ich sagen soll - Die Karte läuft. Aber begeistert bin ich nicht :/


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Hier ist mein ersten Test. Ich weiss nicht was ich sagen soll - Die Karte läuft. Aber begeistert bin ich nicht :/



warum nicht begeistert?


 hättest du gpuz bisl weiter langgezogen dann hätten wir auch noch die VRM temps lesen können


----------



## myLoooo (17. Mai 2014)

Die Inno3D GTX 780 hat bei Standarttakt bei Heaven 1463 bei mir erzielt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Die Inno3D GTX 780 hat bei Standarttakt bei Heaven 1463 bei mir erzielt.



Ist klar weil heaven und valley den grünen richtig gut liegt 

 mach mal 3dmark 11


----------



## beren2707 (17. Mai 2014)

Also, der Loop ist durch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spannung schwankte dabei zumeist zwischen 1,156-1,172V. Der ASIC-Wert von 68,8% fordert da einfach seinen Tribut.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Also, der Loop ist durch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kannste nicht weiter undervolden?


----------



## beren2707 (17. Mai 2014)

Nope, UV sorgt leider für Blackscreens.  Bei 947/1250 MHz gehen -19mV, bei OC ist an UV nicht zu denken. Hängt anscheinend mit dem Speicher zusammen. Ist halt keine besonders gute 290 was UV angeht, dafür ist sie trotzdem recht "stromsparend".


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

Schade 

der Morpheus ist endlich ein echt gut gelungener Kühler für die Hawaii Chips .....aber die Vaporx schlägt sich auch gut oder ?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> der Morpheus ist endlich ein echt gut gelungener Kühler für die Hawaii Chips .....aber die Vaporx schlägt sich auch gut oder ?!


 
JA sehr gut. Und man hat trotzdem Garantie.


----------



## Deathy93 (17. Mai 2014)

Mal so ganz nebenbei, die MSI war die einzige Karte, die ich widerrufen habe. 
Die hatte kein Spulenfiepen oder sonst was. Ich wollt sie lediglich selbst testen, jedoch waren mir die Temps zu hoch.
Alle anderen Karten wurden aufgrund von Mängeln ausgetauscht.

Wenn ich übertaktet habe, dann nur einen Run laufen lassen mit max +100mV und Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf 100%. 
Da die Karten aber eh alle Mängel aufwiesen, geh ich mal stark davon aus, dass die Karte nicht weiter verkauft wird/wurde.

Wie gesagt, nur die MSI habe ich widerrufen und die habe auch nicht extrem übertaktet oder so.

Ich hätte ja selbst gern die PCS+ z.B behalten, aber nur wenn das Fiepen oder die black screens nicht gewesen wären. Jetzt bin ich schon wieder seit ca 2 Wochen ohne Graka und kann nicht zocken oder sonst was.


Ich habe jetzt innerhalb von 2 Jahren 3 Artikel widerrufen.

1 Graka, 1 Lüfter und 1 Kompaktwasserkühlung


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Mai 2014)

die noiseblocker haben ja einen sehr hohen luftdruck, jedoch eine nicht so einen hohen luftdurchsatz wie die alpenföhn winboost 2. 

Siehe:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS

vs.

EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2, 120mm, Royal Blue Plus (84000000103)

meine Frage: Macht das wirklich soviel aus?? Meine VRMs laufen aus dem Ufer und sind keineswegs mit den Werten von beren zu vergleichen, ausser bei 100 % Drehzahl.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

Wobei Luftdruck bei engen Lammelen wie bei dem Morpheus wichtiger ist - also die Noiseblocker.

 Vielleicht gehen die Wärmeleitpads unter dem VRM-Kühler nicht richtig?


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wobei Luftdruck bei engen Lammelen wie bei dem Morpheus wichtiger ist - also die Noiseblocker.



Also werde ich mit den Noiseblockern bei gleicher Lautstärke ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen -.-

Die Pads sitzen alle richtig, mehrfach ( heute mindestens 10x Kühler ab etc. ) kontrolliert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

JA.

Dann kann es nur ein auslesefehler sein oder


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Mai 2014)

ich hab ja die wingboost 2 auf dem Morpheus... Und meine Temperaturen sind keineswegs vergleichbar mit die von beren.

Insbesondere meine Idle Temperaturen bei 650 Umderungen sind bescheiden ( GPU 36 / VRM1 36 / VRM 2 36 Grad )

Obwohl ich ein ASIC von 80 habe.

Also Noiseblocker = leiser und kühler ?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

probiers einfach


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> probiers einfach



das "probiers einfach" kostet aber mal eben 30 € 

Und nen Goldesel habe ich noch nicht im Keller... Warum eigentlich nicht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

Anders gehts aber nicht


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Mai 2014)

Das stimmt ja dann wohl... Ich bestell mal zwei...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das stimmt ja dann wohl... Ich bestell mal zwei...


 
JA tu dies. berichte dann sofort


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Mai 2014)

Aber sicher... Dank Conrad Gutschein 2x Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PLPS 120mm für 24,90 inkl. Versand


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Aber sicher... Dank Conrad Gutschein 2x Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PLPS 120mm für 24,90 inkl. Versand



Geht doch


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Aber sicher... Dank Conrad Gutschein 2x Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PLPS 120mm für 24,90 inkl. Versand


Günstig 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Geht doch


Antworte lieber mal in Origin


----------



## Cyrus10000 (17. Mai 2014)

Hat hier zufällig einer einen Morpheus auf einer MSI 290 verbaut? Temps bitte


----------



## Goyoma (17. Mai 2014)

Gestern die 290 von meinem Kumpel eingebaut, man das Teil ist der Wahnsinn!! So ein dermaßen grandioses Preis Leistungsverhältnis, einfach spitze!

Ich kann die PCS+ definitiv mehr wie nur empfehlen, das Ding ist Hammer!


----------



## Fiftdey (17. Mai 2014)

Also sp battlefield .. Auf Ultra durchgehend 60fps und 72grad Temps & mucksmäuschenstill .. Wahnsinn


----------



## Thief55 (17. Mai 2014)

Momentan gibts die 290X für unter 400 in der BF4 edition auf mindfactory...
Ist zwar Referenzdesign aber zur Not macht man eben einen anderen Kühler drauf  Wenn man keine Probleme mit einer hohen Lautstärke hat würde sich das vlt sogar lohnen. Weiß jemand wie eine 290 vapor-x gegen die referenz 290X performt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Momentan gibts die 290X für unter 400 in der BF4 edition auf mindfactory...
> Ist zwar Referenzdesign aber zur Not macht man eben einen anderen Kühler drauf  Wenn man keine Probleme mit einer hohen Lautstärke hat würde sich das vlt sogar lohnen. Weiß jemand wie eine 290 vapor-x gegen die referenz 290X performt?


 
Der Key ist abgelaufen 

Besser. Die VaporX ist schon gleich auf.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Günstig
> 
> Antworte lieber mal in Origin



Habe ich doch jetzt ....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Also sp battlefield .. Auf Ultra durchgehend 60fps und 72grad Temps & mucksmäuschenstill .. Wahnsinn



Auf wieviel % luffi ?


----------



## Thief55 (17. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Der Key ist abgelaufen
> 
> Besser. Die VaporX ist schon gleich auf.


 
Na klasse  Dachte da gibts noch schön BF4 zu... Dann wird die Vapor oder tri-x morgen mal bestellt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Der Key ist abgelaufen
> 
> Besser. Die VaporX ist schon gleich auf.



Yeppp


----------



## Thief55 (18. Mai 2014)

Ist der unterschied zwischen 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) und 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full bloß das die eine werksübertaktet ist? wundert mich weil die teurere 25 euro mehr kostet und nur wenige die ohne übertaktung gekauft haben. Dann kann man sich doch im Prinzip die 25 Euro sparen wenn man eh selbst übertakten will oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Mai 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Ist der unterschied zwischen 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) und 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full bloß das die eine werksübertaktet ist? wundert mich weil die teurere 25 euro mehr kostet und nur wenige die ohne übertaktung gekauft haben. Dann kann man sich doch im Prinzip die 25 Euro sparen wenn man eh selbst übertakten will oder?


 
ja. nur taktunterschied.


----------



## Thief55 (18. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ja. nur taktunterschied.


 
alles klar, thx


----------



## JohnnyXVI (18. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand wie sich das Lüfterproblem bei der Lightning lösen lässt? Also das man sie auch selber mit der Software steuern kann?


----------



## Samba1984 (18. Mai 2014)

sagtmal lohnt sich ne Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland eigentlich fürn wenigspieler der nur FullHD spielt auch, oder ist das dann doch zuviel power ?


----------



## Fiftdey (18. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Auf wieviel % luffi ?


 
Sorry dafür. Wo lese ich dies heraus?
Ich habe fraps am laufen.. Dann Bildschirm gadget gpu Meter.. Oder wie genau kann oder soll ich das auslesen können?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie sich das Lüfterproblem bei der Lightning lösen lässt? Also das man sie auch selber mit der Software steuern kann?


MSI und AMD arbeiten schon dran.


Samba1984 schrieb:


> sagtmal lohnt sich ne Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland eigentlich fürn wenigspieler der nur FullHD spielt auch, oder ist das dann doch zuviel power ?


Eigentlich schon. Ich spiele auch nicht viel, aber wenn ich Spiel, dann *muss* es Ultra sein


----------



## MuhOo (18. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> sagtmal lohnt sich ne Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland eigentlich fürn wenigspieler der nur FullHD spielt auch, oder ist das dann doch zuviel power ?


 
Ich spiel auch "nur" Full HD aber ich modde gerne vor allem Skyrim und meine 7970ghz war immer überlastet und Crossfire ist nicht mein Fall da die Ergebnisse nicht so prickelnd waren mit einer zweiten.


----------



## Samba1984 (18. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon. Ich spiele auch nicht viel, aber wenn ich Spiel, dann *muss* es Ultra sein


 
das schaffste mit ner gtx 780 nicht ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Mai 2014)

Ich bin von GTX580 SLI auf die 290 umgestiegen. Eine 780 hatte ich bis jetzt nicht.
Aber die schafft das auch.


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Mai 2014)

So an die Morpheus-User: Wie warm wird euer VRM Speicher bei Spielen, und wie warm ist die GPU dabei? Ich hör immer 90 Grad sei kein Problem, die Wandler sind bis 150 Grad ausgelegt etc. ich mach mir jedoch ein wenig Sorgen bzgl. der Haltbarkeit.

Werte von mir folgen gleich aus Battlefield 4

1000 U/min GPU 65 Grad und VRM 81 Grad. Eigentlich noch ganz in Ordnung, oder ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Mai 2014)

hier nochmal eine Stunde Heaven auf dem minimalen Wert von 20% , und das ist unhörbar
ich finde das kann sich sehen lassen mit der Idle Drehzahl 

Spannung war auf -44mv eingestellt ( avg ~ 1,03v ) leider kann ich nicht weiter runter mit der Spannung weil sie dann wieder im idle rumspackt unter last würde noch viel weniger gehen. Das ärgert mich sehr

anbei auch noch eine Logfile

GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt


----------



## Samba1984 (18. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte noch nie ne AMD Karte, hatte immer Nvidia .. ich bin auch irgendwie nicht überzeugt von AMD... aber jetzt wo ich ne neue karte mag muss ich halt auch mal überlegen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Sorry dafür. Wo lese ich dies heraus?
> Ich habe fraps am laufen.. Dann Bildschirm gadget gpu Meter.. Oder wie genau kann oder soll ich das auslesen können?



gpuz mit loggen lassen


----------



## Paulpanzer (18. Mai 2014)

Suche das Bios einer Gigabyte R9 290x Windforce OC mit Hynix, als rom Datei..........


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Mai 2014)

Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp

Eigentlich hättest ja selber drauf kommen können


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie ne AMD Karte, hatte immer Nvidia .. ich bin auch irgendwie nicht überzeugt von AMD... aber jetzt wo ich ne neue karte mag muss ich halt auch mal überlegen


 
Warum muss dem eine neue her?


----------



## Samba1984 (18. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Warum muss dem eine neue her?



bin mit der leistung der 760 nichtmehr zufrieden und will watch dogs wenns rauskommt auf ner guten einstellung spielen, sehr hoch bis ultra. wobei sehr hoch auch reicht ist meist wenig unterschied. Ich liebe einfach solche Open World Spiele


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> bin mit der leistung der 760 nichtmehr zufrieden und will watch dogs wenns rauskommt auf ner guten einstellung spielen, sehr hoch bis ultra. wobei sehr hoch auch reicht ist meist wenig unterschied. Ich liebe einfach solche Open World Spiele


 
Warte doch noch bis zum Release. Ich denke mal, dass es sich bei den Settings, dir gefordert sind, wieder um Marketingpropaganda handelt.


----------



## Samba1984 (18. Mai 2014)

naja ich hab schon wen der meine 760 für 175 kauft, mir würde aber auch ne gtx 770 reichen oder 280x dann eben also ist das schon okay


----------



## BertB (18. Mai 2014)

also auf 770/280x würd ich von ner 760 nicht umsteigen,
andererseits, wenn du 175€ drin hast für die 760, warum nicht


----------



## Samba1984 (18. Mai 2014)

ich geh auf ne gtx 780


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> So an die Morpheus-User: Wie warm wird euer VRM Speicher bei Spielen, und wie warm ist die GPU dabei? Ich hör immer 90 Grad sei kein Problem, die Wandler sind bis 150 Grad ausgelegt etc. ich mach mir jedoch ein wenig Sorgen bzgl. der Haltbarkeit.
> 
> Werte von mir folgen gleich aus Battlefield 4
> 
> 1000 U/min GPU 65 Grad und VRM 81 Grad. Eigentlich noch ganz in Ordnung, oder ?


 Absolut im Rahmen. 80°C VRM1 sind abolut unbedenklich, meine Werte ingame sind ziemlich ähnlich (BF4: 64° GPU und 75°C VRM1 bei 34% PWM MAX).


----------



## Thief55 (18. Mai 2014)

290 Vapor-x ist bestellt  mal schauen wann das gute stück ankommt


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Absolut im Rahmen. 80°C VRM1 sind abolut unbedenklich, meine Werte ingame sind ziemlich ähnlich (BF4: 64° GPU und 75°C VRM1 bei 34% PWM MAX).



Jedoch habe ich bereits 60% k
Pwm. Kann das echt an den Lüftern liegen? Hab mir jetzt auch die plps bestellt.


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

Kann an allen möglichen Sachen liegen, primär mal an der Karte selbst (habe ASIC von 68,8% und ca. 1,156-1,172V bei der GPU). Dazu noch die Belüftung, die Raumtemperatur etc. pp. Glaube nicht, dass die PLPS so wahnsinnig besser sein sollten.


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Mai 2014)

Ich habe eine asic von 80, 2 silent wings 2 vorne rein, einen raus aus dem Gehäuse, ein fractal r4. Vcore liegt unter 1.1 Volt bei 1000/1300 GPU/Ram. Raumtemperatur liegt bei 21 Grad. Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Hast du für die Vrm1 das beiliegende Pad genommen oder was eigenes?


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

Klingt an sich eigentlich recht ideal.
Habe eines der Pads genommen, nur die Speicherkühler und die beiden zusätzlichen Kühlerchen (einer auf dem einzelnen oberen VRM bei I/O und einer auf dem Spannungskontrollchip) wurden verklebt.


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Mai 2014)

Wie stark Hast die denn die schrauben vom kühler angezogen?


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

Ganz normal, also "fest" - aber auch nicht zu fest, da kommt dann ja gleich "ab".


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Mai 2014)

Hat sich das pcb leicht gebogen?


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

Nicht dass ich wüsste.  Hast du an die Unterlegscheiben gedacht?


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Mai 2014)

Ja hab ich,jedoch waren die direkt durchgenudelt und ich hab andere genommen. Mein pcb ist auch nicht durchgebogen,keine Ahnung warum alles so warm ist. Oder es liegt wirklich an den Lüftern. Wie dick die unteelegscheiben sind weißt du nicht zufälligerweise?


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

Leider nicht, vlt. ~2mm?


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Mai 2014)

Die sind ja eh nur dafür da,damit man den kühler nicht zu feste montiert. Das wlp Bild passt ja auch und die mx2 ist ja auch ganz gut. Ich schieb es mal auf die Lüfter,das erklärt auch,warum die Temperatur so langsam abfällt. ( nach dem Spielen )


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

Die PLPS waren/sind eben für Radiatoren gedacht und erzeugen einen recht hohen Luftdruck - obs allein daran liegt, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Mai 2014)

Wir werden sehen. Danke erstmal. Oder die noctua nf f12. Mehr geht dann nicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Mai 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> 290 Vapor-x ist bestellt  mal schauen wann das gute stück ankommt



Top


----------



## Roundy (18. Mai 2014)

feedback... 
Gruß


----------



## rn3 (18. Mai 2014)

so hab jetzt auch mal bissl getestet @ Evga 




*Bf4 Ultra/Mantle/FullHD/fishing Baku*

Max GPU Temp *75°*
Max Fan Speed *43%*
VRM 1   *69°*
VRM 2    *67°*

* + Heaven:*


----------



## Roundy (18. Mai 2014)

krass.... geile karte 

Gruß


----------



## Fiftdey (18. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> gpuz mit loggen lassen


 
43% ... relartiv wenig he?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> so hab jetzt auch mal bissl getestet @ Evga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 sieht doch gut aus 
 wie lange je getestet?

 welchen asic haste auch nochmal?

 bisl kannste eventuell noch mit der Spannung runter


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> 43% ... relartiv wenig he?


 
 ganz normal


----------



## Roundy (18. Mai 2014)

bei den temps kannst den auch noch nen bissl runterschrauben, dann wird er leiser...
viel ist aber glaub nicht mehr drinn.. wie schautes mit fiepen aus?
Gruß


----------



## JonnyFaust (18. Mai 2014)

Die normale Tri-X dreht aber meist nur bis ca 33% auf. Hängt wohl mit der viel stärker anliegenden Spannung zusammen.


----------



## rn3 (18. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> sieht doch gut aus
> wie lange je getestet?
> 
> welchen asic haste auch nochmal?
> ...


 
Asic  80% und getestet, knapp 1std.

Mit der Spannung probier ich gleich mal


----------



## Paulpanzer (18. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp
> 
> Eigentlich hättest ja selber drauf kommen können



lach, lies mal ist mit elpidea Speicher...... so schlau war ick schon  thx


----------



## die.foenfrisur (18. Mai 2014)

ist deine intel-graka aktiviert oder spuckt der das immer so aus?
ist mir sonst nie aufgefallen.

werte sehen soweit zumindest gut aus.

mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Mai 2014)

40min Heaven ,mit 100% Luffi 

GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (19. Mai 2014)

Jetzt macht sogar schon LevelCap eine Review zur Vapor - X

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9arcFbE93Y

Ich habe gerade Post von Caseking erhalten, die Rücksendung (also sicher Austausch) ist auf schnellstem Wege zu mir unterwegs. Mit viel Glück hab ich morgen die PCS+ wieder zu hause.
*Bitte bitte* lasst nix schief gehen und die Karte halbwegs fehlerfrei funzen!!!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Jetzt macht sogar schon LevelCap eine Review zur Vapor - X
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9arcFbE93Y
> 
> ...


 
 Battlefield ftw  Naja das Vide oist ja nicht gerade der Bringer.

Ich drück dir die  auf dass deine Karte morgen wieder da ist und keine Probleme mehr macht.

BTW Meine blaue Rakete sollte morgen auch da sein laut DHL..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Battlefield ftw  Naja das Vide oist ja nicht gerade der Bringer.
> 
> Ich drück dir die  auf dass deine Karte morgen wieder da ist und keine Probleme mehr macht.
> 
> BTW Meine blaue Rakete sollte morgen auch da sein laut DHL..



Cool Hoffentlich


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Cool Hoffentlich


 
Ja ich hoffe es auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht den Tag morgen gleich erträglicher.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja ich hoffe es auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 darf ich hier Fotos mit One drive Teilen ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dark ARC folder 


 fehlt nur noch eine Samsung SSD Evo 500Gb und Weisse LED Beleuchtung. Dann ist mein PC soweit fertig  schade das am mobo bisl rot dran ist und an der graka das blaue  alles schwarz wäre dufte


----------



## Keinmand (19. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Battlefield ftw  Naja das Vide oist ja nicht gerade der Bringer.
> 
> Ich drück dir die  auf dass deine Karte morgen wieder da ist und keine Probleme mehr macht.
> 
> BTW Meine blaue Rakete sollte morgen auch da sein laut DHL..




blaue rakete ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> darf ich hier Fotos mit One drive Teilen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schick dir mal ein Bild von meiner Kiste sobald die Vapor drin hängt. 

Aber sieht top aus bei dir 


Keinmand schrieb:


> blaue rakete ?


 VaporX


----------



## Keinmand (19. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> darf ich hier Fotos mit One drive Teilen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sieht schick aus 
was ist das an der frontseite für ein display ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich schick dir mal ein Bild von meiner Kiste sobald die Vapor drin hängt.
> 
> Aber sieht top aus bei dir
> 
> VaporX



Ok supi 




Keinmand schrieb:


> sieht schick aus
> was ist das an der frontseite für ein display ?




Danke Zalman Lüftersteuerung ...ist schon bisl Älter


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Mai 2014)

Installieren nun anstelle meines derzeitigen CAT 14.4_ R9 295-X2 Release Treibers erneut den 13.12 WHQL Treiber!
Schau ma mal ob sich der Takt nun haltet und die Temperatur mit UnterVoltig um die 88 bis 90 grad haltet  (Valley Benchmark udg.)
Zudem ob die enormen Auslastungssprünge bei Thief und Bound by Flame der Vergangenheit angehören!

Bin gespannt!


----------



## MastaKLINGE (19. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie sich das Lüfterproblem bei der Lightning lösen lässt? Also das man sie auch selber mit der Software steuern kann?



Das bekommst du mit nem BIOS-Flash geregelt!

Wenn du mir den Anfang deiner S/N schickst kann ich dir vielleicht das passende zukommen lassen 

Wenns mit 602 - V307 - 04SBxxxxxxxxxx anfängt hab ich was für dich 

Hab übrigens meine neue Lightning, die andere war tatsächlich im Eimer, hab jetzt zwar nurnoch n ASIC von 74,9 aber ich bin mehr als zufrieden.
Musste mein BIOS flashen aber macht ja nix, ich hab die volle Kontrolle über beinahe alles  VRM2 wird nicht richtig ausgelesen ist aber laut msi n Software Problem (catalyst) sowie auch RPM.

Hab immernoch leichte Lastschwankungen aber das liegt wohl an dem catalyst... In Games und Benches auf jeden fall alles flüssig mit 1150mhz Core und 1350mhz Speicher ohne mv+ lediglich Powerlimit +10%


----------



## JohnnyXVI (19. Mai 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Das bekommst du mit nem BIOS-Flash geregelt!
> 
> Wenn du mir den Anfang deiner S/N schickst kann ich dir vielleicht das passende zukommen lassen
> 
> ...



Hab ich mittlerweile auch schon gemacht.
Aber welche Dinge kannst du denn noch kontrollieren? Seit dem Bios-Flash ist bei mir nur die Möglichkeit, die Lüfter zu steuern, dazugekommen.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (19. Mai 2014)

So ich verabschiede mich aus diesem Thread. Ich hab mein Heizkraftwerk verkauft.


----------



## Badaal (19. Mai 2014)

Leute, soll ich meine 280X DC2T gegen eine 290 Black Edition von XFX tauschen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Mai 2014)

Cyrus10000 schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich aus diesem Thread. Ich hab mein Heizkraftwerk verkauft.



Hattest du nicht die Vaporx ?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (19. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Hab ich mittlerweile auch schon gemacht. Aber welche Dinge kannst du denn noch kontrollieren? Seit dem Bios-Flash ist bei mir nur die Möglichkeit, die Lüfter zu steuern, dazugekommen.



Ja das war es dann ja auch schon XD

Reicht aber auch, man kann ja so wenigstens mit der Karte arbeiten bzw. Gamen.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Mai 2014)

ENDLICH    

Ging vor 7 Stunden ONLINE
Testbericht der CLUB 3D RoyalAce R9 290X Karte:

CLUB3D R9 290X RoyalAce Superoverclock Review | KitGuru - Part 4
CLUB3D R9 290X RoyalAce Superoverclock Review | KitGuru - Part 22

---> Hohe VRM Temperaturen, oder sind dies die TRI-X Werte, da blicke ich nicht ganz gurch.
Wer kann besser englisch als ich es zu übersetzen vermag.

Zudem scheint die Lautstärke echt nicht genial zu sein, schreiben sie jedenfalls, obwohl fast identisch zur Sapphire Tri-X  oder auch R9 290X im Quiet Modus, sprich 40% Lüfterspeed.
CLUB3D R9 290X RoyalAce Superoverclock Review | KitGuru - Part 23


----------



## MuhOo (20. Mai 2014)

Find es krass wie nah die 290 Vapor-x an den 290x ist 

Hoffe das meine bis Samstag wieder da ist.


----------



## BertB (20. Mai 2014)

Badaal schrieb:


> Leute, soll ich meine 280X DC2T gegen eine 290 Black Edition von XFX tauschen?


wie, tauschen?
für umsonst?

die xfx double dissipation gefällt mir jedenfals sehr gut,
habe die normale/nicht black


----------



## xxwollexx (20. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> ENDLICH
> 
> Ging vor 7 Stunden ONLINE
> Testbericht der CLUB 3D RoyalAce R9 290X Karte:
> ...


 

Ich finde den Test etwas widersprüchlich. Er sagt, dass die VRM nicht so kühl sind wie bei den Tri-X Kühler und das bedeutet, dass der Kühler einer der besten auf dem Markt ist...!? Da fehlt einfach ne Information zwischen den Sätzen.
Scheint wohl doch eine gute Alternative zur PCS+ Cooling-System zu sein.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (20. Mai 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Ich finde den Test etwas widersprüchlich. Er sagt, dass die VRM nicht so kühl sind wie bei den Tri-X Kühler und das bedeutet, dass der Kühler einer der besten auf dem Markt ist...!? Da fehlt einfach ne Information zwischen den Sätzen.
> Scheint wohl doch eine gute Alternative zur PCS+ Cooling-System zu sein.


 
Nenee, das stimmt schon was er sagt. Wenn der Kühler sehr gut ist, wird die GPU sehr gut gekühlt und die Lüftergeschwindigkeit nimmt ab. Zwansläufig werden die VRM mit einem geringeren Luftstrom versorgt und werden heißer.  
Genau das ist meiner Meinung nach auch oft bei guten Kühllösungen das Problem :-/


----------



## xxwollexx (20. Mai 2014)

Sagte doch da fehlt was  Bessere Kühlung -> niedriger PWM-Wert -> wärmere VRM.
Stimmt aus diesem Grund hat ja Sapphiere bei der Vapor-X die VRM nochmals gesonders gekühlt. Wobei es sich ja nun zeigte, das der Morpheus die beste Kühlmethode derzeit darstellt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Wobei er Garantieverlust bedeutet und sehr teuer ist. Und ob die SpaWa und GPU etc nun 60° oder 70° heiß werden, ist da eigentlich Wurst


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (20. Mai 2014)

@ Pseudoephedrin: Schon Post bekommen  ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> @ Pseudoephedrin: Schon Post bekommen  ?


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald. Hin aber erst ca um 3 daheim


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Mai 2014)

Habe eben meine Vapor-X erhalten, mal ne kurze Frage:
Ist es normal, dass keine Folie auf der Backplate ist? Keine Abdeckungen an den Eingängen? 

Zudem sind mir mehrere tiefe Kratzer an der Backplate aufgefallen, ich hoffe, MF hat mir nicht wieder Gebrauchtware geschickt.


----------



## Badaal (20. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> wie, tauschen?
> für umsonst?
> 
> die xfx double dissipation gefällt mir jedenfals sehr gut,
> habe die normale/nicht black


 
Jo. Ist aber nicht die DD sondern die mit Referenzkühler aber ich hol mir jetzt die 290 Windforce.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Habe eben meine Vapor-X erhalten, mal ne kurze Frage:
> Ist es normal, dass keine Folie auf der Backplate ist? Keine Abdeckungen an den Eingängen?
> 
> Zudem sind mir mehrere tiefe Kratzer an der Backplate aufgefallen, ich hoffe, MF hat mir nicht wieder Gebrauchtware geschickt.


 
Mach mal ein Foto vom Kratzer.

Denke die ist neu.

Meine ist auch angekommen, bin aber erst 15Uhr daheim


----------



## Badaal (20. Mai 2014)

Pseudo, du bist nicht wirklich mit deiner GraKa in den Park gegangen um Fotos zu schießen, oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Badaal schrieb:


> Pseudo, du bist nicht wirklich mit deiner GraKa in den Park gegangen um Fotos zu schießen, oder?


 
Da ist bei mir im Garten auf der Schaukel 

Ich geh doch nicht in den Park um meine Grafikkarte ab zu lichten. Zumal hier weit und breit kein Park ist. Nur Wald


----------



## X6Sixcore (20. Mai 2014)

Wäre doch auch mal was:

"Grafikkarten im Wald"

So als Fotostrecke. Habe nur nicht genug Material für sowas...

Hätte was von Herr der Ringe oder solchen Sachen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Na mal sehen ob ich ne gute stelle finde um die VaporX zu fotografieren


----------



## Badaal (20. Mai 2014)

Ich mach dann eine Fotostrecke, "290 Windforce aufm Wasen"


----------



## Badaal (20. Mai 2014)

Hat irgendeiner hier die 290 Windforce und kann sagen, wie so die Lautstärke etc. ist?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (20. Mai 2014)

Badaal schrieb:


> Hat irgendeiner hier die 290 Windforce und kann sagen, wie so die Lautstärke etc. ist?


 
Hab ich vor paar Tagen auch mal gefragt. Alle die sich gemeldet haben, waren glaube ich 3 Leute, waren mit der Karte zu frieden. Wie gesagt, ist nur Hören-Sagen. Habe selbst noch keine verbaut gehabt.


----------



## Badaal (20. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hab ich vor paar Tagen auch mal gefragt. Alle die sich gemeldet haben, waren glaube ich 3 Leute, waren mit der Karte zu frieden. Wie gesagt, ist nur Hören-Sagen. Habe selbst noch keine verbaut gehabt.


 
Ah, jetzt seh ichs. Gibt es das Angebot, von dem du gesprochen hast immer noch?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Habe eben meine Vapor-X erhalten, mal ne kurze Frage:
> Ist es normal, dass keine Folie auf der Backplate ist? Keine Abdeckungen an den Eingängen?
> 
> Zudem sind mir mehrere tiefe Kratzer an der Backplate aufgefallen, ich hoffe, MF hat mir nicht wieder Gebrauchtware geschickt.



Keine Folie auf der BP . War bei mir auch nicht. Folie auf dem kühler aber.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (20. Mai 2014)

Badaal schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt seh ichs. Gibt es das Angebot, von dem du gesprochen hast immer noch?


 
Das war allerdings ein Rückläufer, aber es wird soviel bestellt und zurück geschickt, das ich da keine Bedenken hätte. Für mich vor allem sehr wichtig, das der Shop (Cyberport) sehr zuverlässig und schnell ist und mir noch die Müll angedreht hat.

Die von mir Auserwählte  ist leider weg, aber im Moment kannst Du die bekommen:
Gigabyte AMD Radeon R9 290 OC 4GB PCIe 2xDVI/HDMI/DP - Retai -Gebrauchtartikel-


----------



## Heroman_overall (20. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Habe eben meine Vapor-X erhalten, mal ne kurze Frage:
> Ist es normal, dass keine Folie auf der Backplate ist? Keine Abdeckungen an den Eingängen?
> 
> Zudem sind mir mehrere tiefe Kratzer an der Backplate aufgefallen, ich hoffe, MF hat mir nicht wieder Gebrauchtware geschickt.



Bei mir war ebenfalls nur auf dem Kühler selber eine Folie und die Videoausgänge hatten einen Gummischutz. Mehr gab es nicht zu lösen.


----------



## Badaal (20. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Das war allerdings ein Rückläufer, aber es wird soviel bestellt und zurück geschickt, das ich da keine Bedenken hätte. Für mich vor allem sehr wichtig, das der Shop (Cyberport) sehr zuverlässig und schnell ist und mir noch die Müll angedreht hat.
> 
> Die von mir Auserwählte  ist leider weg, aber im Moment kannst Du die bekommen:
> Gigabyte AMD Radeon R9 290 OC 4GB PCIe 2xDVI/HDMI/DP - Retai -Gebrauchtartikel-


 
Achso, von CP. Okay, die Angebote kenne ich. Ich dachte nur, dass es bei einem Shop ist, das ich noch nicht kenne. Die WF gibt es auch für 296 in einem anderen Shop.

Edit: Das Problem ist nur, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die Karte dann auch richtig funktioniert und kein Spulenfiepen etc. hat.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (20. Mai 2014)

Badaal schrieb:


> Achso, von CP. Okay, die Angebote kenne ich. Ich dachte nur, dass es bei einem Shop ist, das ich noch nicht kenne. Die WF gibt es auch für 296 in einem anderen Shop.
> 
> Edit: Das Problem ist nur, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die Karte dann auch richtig funktioniert und kein Spulenfiepen etc. hat.


 
Das kann man nie vorher wissen, egal ob schon mal jemand den Karton geöffnet hat, oder nicht. Und das Fernabsatzgestz gilt bei Neu- als auch Gebrauchtware, also würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Habe eben meine Vapor-X erhalten, mal ne kurze Frage:
> Ist es normal, dass keine Folie auf der Backplate ist? Keine Abdeckungen an den Eingängen?
> 
> Zudem sind mir mehrere tiefe Kratzer an der Backplate aufgefallen, ich hoffe, MF hat mir nicht wieder Gebrauchtware geschickt.



und und berichtige bitte 

 @ Pseudo

 wie ist die Lage ? VaporX schon in den Händen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @ Pseudo
> 
> wie ist die Lage ? VaporX schon in den Händen?


 
Die Bude ist da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim auspacken hatte ich Wärmeleitpad-zeugs am Finger. Scheint rauszuquetsches bei der Backpalte (siehe Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst ganz ok. Soulenfiepen ab ca 150FPS - How cares?

Hier noch ein Bild wie sie im PC bei mir aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_Sorry wegen der schlechten Bildqualität, aber ich habe nur mit meinem Handy fotografiert (Samsung Galaxy SII Plus)_


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> und und berichtige bitte
> 
> @ Pseudo
> 
> wie ist die Lage ? VaporX schon in den Händen?



Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Der mittlere Lüfter schleift im Idle und leider wieder Fiepen :o
Ich hab sie in meinem anderem PC eingebaut = dasselbe Ergebnis.
Entweder sind beide Netzteile und Mainboards schrott oder ich hab extrem viel Pech.
Es fiept im auch im Idle, sobald ich die Maus bewege.

Kommt jemand hier aus der Nähe von Essen? Würd die Karte gern mal mitnehmen und bei jemanden einbauen, der kein Spulenfiepen mit seinem Rechner hat.

Kann doch nicht sein, dass jede verdammte Karte fiept. Nur die MSI hatte kein Fiepen. Das Fiepen/Surren ist immer unterschiedlich gewesen bei jeder Karte.
Mal stärker, mal schwächer


@Evga
Waren bei dir die Eingänge mit Plastikabdeckungen geschützt? War bei dir ne Folie auf der Backplate?


----------



## Badaal (20. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön Pseudo. Sieht echt Top aus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.
> 
> Der mittlere Lüfter schleift im Idle und leider wieder Fiepen :o
> Ich hab sie in meinem anderem PC eingebaut = dasselbe Ergebnis.
> ...


Ich hatte auch keine Abdeckungen drauf. Nur vorn eine Folie. Des weitern habe ich ab ca 150FPS auch Spulenfiepen - how cares? Der Lüfter schleicht nicht, dass ist das Spulenfiepen. Das ist eigentlich kein fiepen, sondern eher ein zirpen.


Badaal schrieb:


> Sehr schön Pseudo. Sieht echt Top aus.


Danke


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch keine Abdeckungen drauf. Nur vorn eine Folie. Des weitern habe ich ab ca 150FPS auch Spulenfiepen - how cares? Der Lüfter schleicht nicht, dass ist das Spulenfiepen. Das ist eigentlich kein fiepen, sondern eher ein zirpen.
> 
> Danke



Hast auch im Idle das Fiepen, sobald du die Maus bewegst?
Noch mal umtauschen möcht ich nicht, hab da keine Nerven mehr für.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Hast auch im Idle das Fiepen, sobald du die Maus bewegst?
> Noch mal umtauschen möcht ich nicht, hab da keine Nerven mehr für.


 
JA. Aber das ist so leise bei mir das fiepen bzw zirpen dank Vsynch. Ich werde sie behalten und mit etwas zirpen leben, was ic hangenehmer finde als fiepen. Vlt kann es auch von was anderem bei mir kommen ala HDD oder Lüftersteuerung 

Erstmal mein Neversattle sichern jetzt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.
> 
> Der mittlere Lüfter schleift im Idle und leider wieder Fiepen :o
> Ich hab sie in meinem anderem PC eingebaut = dasselbe Ergebnis.
> ...



Nur Folie auf der Vorderseite wie man bei Pseudo sieht auf den Fotos . Die Verpackung ist mit sapphire Aufkleber versiegelt.

Das kann aber nicht sein das jede karte bei dir fiept ....

Haste irgendwie eine maus Software oder so drauf ....mal die usb ports von der maus und tasta wechseln


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das kann aber nicht sein das jede karte bei dir fiept ....


 
Ja.

@Deathy Welches NT hat der andere rechner drin?

qEVGA Bist du noch @Work? I'm ready


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> JA. Aber das ist so leise bei mir das fiepen bzw zirpen dank Vsynch. Ich werde sie behalten und mit etwas zirpen leben, was ic hangenehmer finde als fiepen. Vlt kann es auch von was anderem bei mir kommen ala HDD oder Lüftersteuerung
> 
> Erstmal mein Neversattle sichern jetzt



Ihr habt fiepen ? also ich nicht....an ganz hohen fps 1000+

sehr schick dein pc .....

Euer asic wert?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> @Deathy Welches NT hat der andere rechner drin?
> 
> qEVGA Bist du noch @Work? I'm ready



Muss nachher zur N8 schicht....und nun gleich grillen mit Frau und Kinder 

temps Lautstärke ?

zufrieden ?


----------



## RedVapor (20. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Bude ist da:
> 
> Beim auspacken hatte ich Wärmeleitpad-zeugs am Finger. Scheint rauszuquetsches bei der Backpalte (siehe Bild)
> 
> ...



Coole pics. Ich hätte gern die Karte und die Bank grins
Der Rechner sieht auch sehr aufgeräumt aus


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ihr habt fiepen ? also ich nicht....an ganz hohen fps 1000+
> 
> sehr schick dein pc .....
> 
> Euer asic wert?


 
Ja aber ich habe eh nur Vsynch drin. 79,8%

BTW Habe schon meinen Neversattle Kex - ging ruck zuck


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (20. Mai 2014)

@Pseudo: Warst du nicht der PCS+ Fanatiker,warum jetzt die Vapor X


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja aber ich habe eh nur Vsynch drin. 79,8%
> 
> BTW Habe schon meinen Neversattle Kex - ging ruck zuck



Welche games ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Muss nachher zur N8 schicht....und nun gleich grillen mit Frau und Kinder
> 
> temps Lautstärke ?
> 
> zufrieden ?


Ja ist ganz ok von der Lautstärke her. temps sind bei ~70°C

Guten Hunger und frohes schaffen 


RedVapor schrieb:


> Coole pics. Ich hätte gern die Karte und die Bank grins
> Der Rechner sieht auch sehr aufgeräumt aus


Danke. Die Schaukel ist leider nur Slebstabholer, da ich die nicht versenden kann 
Ja ich achte das sehr drauf 


SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> @Pseudo: Warst du nicht der PCS+ Fanatiker,warum jetzt die Vapor X


Ja. Aber nach der Zweiten RMA wollte ich mal die gehypte vaporX ausprobieren. Aber trotzdem ist die PCS+ eine der besten Karten, die ich je hatte. Noch vor der VaporX. Aber Nummer 1 ist und bleibt mein GTX 580SLI-gespann 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welche games ?


Thief, Sleeping Dogs und dann noch eins, wo ich mich nicht entscheiden kann


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

TR und SD und HM habe ich schon (7950)
nun habe ich Thief & Mourded & Dirt 3 genommen 


Pcs vor Vaporx?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> TR und SD und HM habe ich schon (7950)
> nun habe ich Thief & Mourded & Dirt 3 genommen


 
Ich habe jetzt Thief (um mall alle AMD-features zu testen), Sleeping Dogs und Total War: Shogun 2. Der rest ist nicht so meins 

Aber heute mach ich eh erst einmal Urlaub auf Banoi


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Mai 2014)

Meine Karte hatte überhaupt keine Folie :o

Als 2tes Netzteil habe ich auch das Corsair RM550. Habe auch ein No Name 750 Watt Netzteil ausprobiert.

Die letzte Karte hatte ich bei einem Bekannten im System getestet (BeQuiet Netzteil), da hatte ich dasselbe Ergebnis wie mit meinem eigenen PC. Der wohnt leider etwas weiter weg, weshalb ich nicht mal eben dort hin kann, um meine Graka zu testen.

Das Fiepen im Idle ist am nervigsten! Maus Software habe ich installiert, allerdings habe ich das Fiepen auch in meinem 2. System und da fiept es leider auch (frisch installiertes Windoof 7 64 Bit). Auch wenn die Maus an anderen USB Ports angeschlossen ist, fiept es..
Ich habe vorhin bei MF angerufen und man hat mir gesagt, dass ich die Karte wieder einschicken soll.

Hier mal die Gebrauchsspuren (Direkt nach dem Auspacken geschossen):

http://abload.de/img/6tk4s44sx1.jpg




An der Backplate sind irgendwelche Flecken, sieht aus wie getrocknete Wlp oder so 


Immerhin schauts im Sys gut aus:

http://abload.de/img/u5kbf5us1e.jpg

*Keiner hier aus dem Ruhrgebiet? Nähe Essen/Bottrop?*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Meine Karte hatte überhaupt keine Folie :o
> 
> Als 2tes Netzteil habe ich auch das Corsair RM550. Habe auch ein No Name 750 Watt Netzteil ausprobiert.
> 
> ...


 
Die weißen Flecken kann man ja einfach weg machen 

Schick ein und hoffe, dass es besser wird.


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die weißen Flecken kann man ja einfach weg machen
> 
> Schick ein und hoffe, dass es besser wird.


 
Am besten wäre es, meinen PC mitzunehmen, nach Wilhelmshaven zu fahren, mir ne Karte vor Ort zu kaufen und direkt vor Ort zu testen. Das Einzige, was mich davon abhält, ist der Weg von ca 600 km hin und zurück.
Ich habe keine Lust mehr, jede 2 Woche zur Stadt zu fahren, mir die Rücksendebelege ausdrucken zu lassen (besitze keinen Drucker), das Paket zur Post zu bringen und dann mindestens wieder 1 Woche keine Grafikkarte zu haben.

Hätte ich mal einfach die MSI behalten, auch wenn sie ziemlich warm wurde, dafür hatte sie kein Spulenfiepen oder sonst was.

Ich kenne jetzt leider auch niemanden, der zu Hause ein anständiges Netzteil hat und bei dem ich die Karte testen könnte :x
Wenn das Fiepen nicht wäre, wären mir die Gebrauchsspuren egal.


----------



## BertB (20. Mai 2014)

Badaal schrieb:


> Hat irgendeiner hier die 290 Windforce und kann sagen, wie so die Lautstärke etc. ist?


die windforce oc hab ich ebenfalls, 
ich finde sie ziemlich gut


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube, mein HDMI-Eingang will nicht. Gerade mal getestet - Folge war Bluescreen


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (20. Mai 2014)

Ergeht es nur mir so oder wurde eure Grafikkarte in den letzten Wochen auch immer wärmer weil der Sommer kommt^^?


----------



## BertB (20. Mai 2014)

wird schon so sein

die nächsten tage bau ich meine kompaktklimaanlage auf,
der kühle strahl wird dann auf den luftansaug vom pc gerichtet 

spätestens, wenn das ding läuft,
wird mir die lautstärke von 290cf wieder vollkommen egal sein
-> bläst einem böse den marsch, 
laut, wie sau (hört man den pc gar nicht mehr, geräusch geht komplett unter)

aber ohne geh ich kaputt, dachwohnung mit viel schräge


----------



## Samba1984 (20. Mai 2014)

jo das kenn ich, dachwohnung hab ich auch,, da bleiben eben alle rollos unten und der rolladen ebenso.. hilft wenigstens bissl


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand von euch Thief?


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Thief?



... ja ich, aber nur installiert und gestartet ... noch nicht intensiv.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... ja ich, aber nur installiert und gestartet ... noch nicht intensiv.


 
Ja lässt du ton über HW oder SW Berechnen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Meine Karte hatte überhaupt keine Folie :o
> 
> Als 2tes Netzteil habe ich auch das Corsair RM550. Habe auch ein No Name 750 Watt Netzteil ausprobiert.
> 
> ...



Dann schick sie wieder ein am besten gleich morgen früh und schreibe denen eine mail das es schnell gehen muss(habe ich auch gemacht) sobald die da ist hatten sie mir eine neue asus DCII 7950 zu geschickt.. Donnerstag kommen neue Vaporx en  keine Folie ist nicht gut. versiegelung an der Verpackung?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Ergeht es nur mir so oder wurde eure Grafikkarte in den letzten Wochen auch immer wärmer weil der Sommer kommt^^?



jo bei mir auch


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Thief?



ich


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dann schick sie wieder ein am besten gleich morgen früh und schreibe denen eine mail das es schnell gehen muss(habe ich auch gemacht) sobald die da ist hatten sie mir eine neue asus DCII 7950 zu geschickt.. Donnerstag kommen neue Vaporx en  keine Folie ist nicht gut. versiegelung an der Verpackung?


 
Jetzt wo du's sagst.
Das Siegel ist auf beiden Seiten gebrochen/getrennt, obwohl ich den Karton nur an einer Seite geöffnet habe.
Ich hab's sauber mit nem Messer durchtrennt, auf der anderen Seite jedoch ist es komplett schief und "durchgerissen".


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Vapor X fiept bei 2 Kunden
Nun bin ich erneut nochmals mehr als nur unentschlossen!
Vapor X 290 um 389 Euro
ODER
Club 3D R9 290 RoyalAce um 347 Euro

Welche Karte passt besser in mein Case, bzw. wird sich wohler fühlen und dem womöglichen Hitzestau entgehen (Oder wahrscheinlich KEINE im Sommer und es wird recht laut bis saulaut zwecks unzureichender Luftzirkulation?


----------



## Badaal (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn die fiept, schickst du sie halt zurück. Ich glaube die Vapor X hat die bessere Kühllösung, ist zwar ein bisschen teurer, kannst die aber dann gut OC.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (20. Mai 2014)

Meine ist heute auch gekommen. Ich komme aber heute nicht mehr zum Einbauen. Grillen mit Freunden *reallive  *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: ist definitiv Neuware!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaporx..bessere Kühlung


----------



## roNskI (20. Mai 2014)

Sorry das ich hier so reinpatze aber, ich kann euch nur wärmstens empfehlen eure neue 290 bzw. 290X im Laden zu kaufen. Wenn sie nicht im Programm ist fragt einfach nach ob sie die auch bestellen können.

Zahlt lieber mal 30€ oderso mehr und habt einen direkten Ansprechpartner als das ihr aus irgendeinem Grund die Karte wieder auf Reise schicken müsst und Tage oder gar Wochen mit eurer Onboardgrafik ausharren müsst..

Ich hab das so gemacht und meine Vapor-x R9 290 hat (glücklicherweise) kein Spulenfiepen, Zirren, fehlende Folienabdeckung oder wurde schonmal geöffnet.

Wenns schon um 400€ geht dann seid euch doch wensten sicher was ihr in den Händen halten wollt 

Grüße & good n8


----------



## Samba1984 (20. Mai 2014)

genau und nebenbei unterstützt ihr noch den laden !  außer ihr wohnt so wie ich am arsch der welt und habt den nächsten PC laden nicht in der nähe, dann ist onlinehandel doch ne alternative


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Bude ist da:
> 
> Beim auspacken hatte ich Wärmeleitpad-zeugs am Finger. Scheint rauszuquetsches bei der Backpalte (siehe Bild)
> 
> ...



Hey Jo 

Wie ist nun die Lage ? 

infos .....bei dir alles io?

Wie sind nun die gefühlten unterschiede zwischen trix vaporx und pcs ?

was geht an oc ?


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> genau und nebenbei unterstützt ihr noch den laden !  außer ihr wohnt so wie ich am arsch der welt und habt den nächsten PC laden nicht in der nähe, dann ist onlinehandel doch ne alternative


 
Hier wäre Cyberport in Essen, die Karte kostet da nur 20 Euro mehr als bei MF.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sie die Karte austauschen würden, wenn die Karte Spulenfiepen hätte.

Mal zählt Fiepen als Mangel, mal nicht.


----------



## Badaal (20. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube mit Laden, meint er einen kleinen Laden und keine große Kette.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey Jo
> 
> Wie ist nun die Lage ?
> 
> ...


Ich habe vorhin mal eine runde bf4 gespielt. Alles bei ~70°C

Ja zirpen ab ca 150fps aber ich lass es mal wirken. Vlt störts mich gar nicht weiter.

Also ich finde die VaporX schon ganz gut, aber die Verarbeitung ist nicht die beste. Da war ist die PCS+ besser verarbeitet. Die TriX war einfach nur ein Plastikbomber.

Die VaporX ist etwas leiser als die PCS+ und TriX. Wobei zu sagen ist, dass sie eher ein greuelndes Geräusch macht und die PCS+ eher ein helleres. (Kann das schlecht beschreiben)
An den GPU temps hat sich nicht viel getan, aber die VRM-temps sind dank neuer Anordnung wesentlich besser.

Aber trotzdem ist die VaporX ein gutes Stück hardware. Bin bis jetzt auch zufrieden.
Hauptsache ich kann endlich mal den PC ordentlich nutzen.

Meine Nummer 1 bleibt trotzdem die PCS+

OC habe ich noch nicht getestet. Mal sehen wann ich Zeit habe. Die CPU muss auch wieder geklöppelt werden dank bios-reset.


Deathy93 schrieb:


> Hier wäre Cyberport in Essen, die Karte kostet da nur 20 Euro mehr als bei MF.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sie die Karte austauschen würden, wenn die Karte Spulenfiepen hätte.
> 
> Mal zählt Fiepen als Mangel, mal nicht.


Cyberport ist sehr kulant und auch super schnell in der Abwicklung 


Badaal schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit Laden, meint er einen kleinen Laden und keine große Kette.


Japp.

N8


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin mal eine runde bf4 gespielt. Alles bei ~70°C
> 
> Ja zirpen ab ca 150fps aber ich lass es mal wirken. Vlt störts mich gar nicht weiter.
> 
> ...



Schön zuhören 

wenn ich Zeit finde dann findest du auch Zeit


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schön zuhören
> 
> wenn ich Zeit finde dann findest du auch Zeit


 
Ja wird schon noch  Vielleicht Samstag oder so. Fürs testen fehlt die Zeit.

Bin erst einmal froh, dass ich wieder Banished spielen kann


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Mai 2014)

Dann sollte auch die CLUB 3D RoyalAce der Powercolor PCS+ so gut wie nix nachhstehen, 
aber bei CLUB 3D hört man oft von Spulenfiepen! Dies wäre für mich absolutes NOGO !!
Ebenso auch die Widerstände sind bei der RoyalAce nicht in Harz getränkt laut den Fotos von Kitguru Review!

Oder seht IHR dies anders ?

@Pseudo...
Ist die Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ Karte lauter als jenes Video der RoyalAce:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4pOqYC4h0A


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dann sollte auch die CLUB 3D RoyalAce der Powercolor PCS+ so gut wie nix nachhstehen,
> aber bei CLUB 3D hört man oft von Spulenfiepen! Dies wäre für mich absolutes NOGO !!
> Ebenso auch die Widerstände sind bei der RoyalAce nicht in Harz getränkt laut den Fotos von Kitguru Review!
> 
> ...



Pcs bekommste auch leise...eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen mit Afterburner und fertig


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja wird schon noch  Vielleicht Samstag oder so. Fürs testen fehlt die Zeit.
> 
> Bin erst einmal froh, dass ich wieder Banished spielen kann



Wasn Banished ?! noch nie gehört 


Welche Spannung liegt bei dir ~ unter Last an?


----------



## noomilicios (21. Mai 2014)

XFX R9 290X @1200/1600

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

noomilicios schrieb:


> XFX R9 290X @1200/1600
> 
> AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)
> 
> ...



Schick dann Poste mal im ranklisten bench thread


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wasn Banished ?! noch nie gehört
> 
> 
> Welche Spannung liegt bei dir ~ unter Last an?


 
Aufbauspiel bei Steam.

~1,125V


----------



## Keinmand (21. Mai 2014)

Morgen  
Wisst ihr welche r290 modelle eine beleuchtung haben ( schriftzug, last anzeige per led, usw )


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Morgen
> Wisst ihr welche r290 modelle eine beleuchtung haben ( schriftzug, last anzeige per led, usw )


Nur die VaporX


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Mai 2014)

Vapor X R9 290(X)
XFX Double Dissipation


----------



## Keinmand (21. Mai 2014)

Nur so wenige ? 
Dann lieber die vapor für ein gehäuse mit sichtfenster


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Nur so wenige ?
> Dann lieber die vapor für ein gehäuse mit sichtfenster


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=6449343

Da siehst du die VaporX.
Also so schick finde ich dir nicht. Aber sie soll ja FPS bringen und nicht optisch schön sein.


----------



## Keinmand (21. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=6449343  Da siehst du die VaporX. Also so schick finde ich dir nicht. Aber sie soll ja FPS bringen und nicht optisch schön sein.



Solange sie kühl ist und leistung bringt


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (21. Mai 2014)

Ich habe gestern nun meine Austauschkarte von Caseking bekommen.
Bin unabhängig von der Karte mit dem Support von Powercolor und Caseking absolut zufrieden. Nach vorerst Ankündigung von Umtauschzeit von bis zu 3Wochen über die Niederlande habe ich die *neue* Karte nach weniger als einer Woche wieder.

Zur Karte kann ich im Moment nur optisches berichten. Die Karte ist auf jeden Fall neu (Karton eingeschweißt und leicht staubig [Zeichen, das keine neue Folie zum Einsatz kam], alle Anschlüsse verschlossen, PCIe-Pins absolut ohne Kratzer) und unbenutzt und sieht verdammt geil aus. Ich kann mit nicht helfen, aber das gebürstete Alucover hat schon was. Bin gespannt, was rein von der technischen Seite zu erwarten ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich alles testen und auslesen?

ASIC-quality:
Hynix oder Elpida:
Spulenfiepen ja/nein:
Takthaltung unter Last ja/nein:
Idle
-  Temp. GPU:
-  Fan Speed:
-  VDDC:
-  VRM1:
-  VRM2:
Load
-  Temp. GPU:
-  Fan Speed:
-  VDDC:
-  VRM1:
-  VRM2:
Heaven Extreme:
Valley Extreme HD:
3D Mark Vantage:
3D Mark 2013:
Metro 2033:
Metro Last Light:
Hitman Absolution:
Sleeping Dogs:


----------



## X2theZ (21. Mai 2014)

nimm in den spiele-benchmarks wenn möglich noch bf4, pls


----------



## MuhOo (21. Mai 2014)

Scheint auch als ob bei dert PCs+ keine Wärmeleitpaste rausquillt wie bei der Vapor-x


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

MuhOo schrieb:


> Scheint auch als ob bei dert PCs+ keine Wärmeleitpaste rausquillt wie bei der Vapor-x



Bei mir auch nicht


----------



## MuhOo (21. Mai 2014)

Trat bisher bei beiden die ich hatte auf, ist jetzt nicht schlimmes aber nervig wenn es an den Pfoten klebt nach dem auspacken.


----------



## myLoooo (21. Mai 2014)

Bei mir hat die Vapor X auch Qualitätsmangel und fiepen tut die auch - werde sie mal bei Mindfactory vielleicht bestellen. Ich hab eine EVGA die pustet ganz schön. Und mir persönlich gefällt das in Last die Karte einfach super Leise ist.

Aber leider Blackscreen und Grafikfehler bei Dayz


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (21. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> nimm in den spiele-benchmarks wenn möglich noch bf4, pls


 
Das ist bekanntlich nicht so einfach, da BF4 keine Benchmarksequenz hat. Wie hast Du dir das vorgestellt?

Mach mir einen Vorschlag und ich seh zu was ich machen kann


----------



## X2theZ (21. Mai 2014)

singleplayer - fishing in baku
einmal komplett durch - auf full hd / ultra-settings / ohne DS

avg. fps/min. fps
avg. gpu temp/max. gpu temp
avg. vrm1&vrm2 temp/ max vrm1&vrm2 temp
max. fan-speed

zb?

zum vergleich würd ich alle deine werte (auch die von dir vorhin genannten) mit meiner auch ermitteln 

könnten sich dann ja da ein paar andere vaporx besitzer noch dran hängen.


ergänzung betr. spulenfiepen.
bei mir hier auch nichts - nicht mal bei fifa14 mit > 1000 fps

betr. verarbeitung.
alles top - wunderschöne karte

betr. verpackung.
bei mir war der karton auch auf beiden seiten mittels rundem sapphire-aufkleber versiegelt.
auf der "lüfter-seite" war ebenfalls eine folie.


----------



## myLoooo (21. Mai 2014)

Die Powercoler fiept schlimm?
Eigentlich hab ich bock auf die Roten Karten. Aber die Grafikfehler in DayZ sehen schlimm aus.
Vielleicht hab ich auch nur Pech gehabt.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (21. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> singleplayer - fishing in baku
> einmal komplett durch - auf full hd / ultra-settings / *ohne DS*
> 
> avg. fps/min. fps
> ...


 
Was meinst Du mit DS?
Was würdest Du zum loggen nehmen? GPUz und fraps? Oder gibts da noch alternativen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Die Powercoler fiept schlimm?
> Eigentlich hab ich bock auf die Roten Karten. Aber die Grafikfehler in DayZ sehen schlimm aus.
> Vielleicht hab ich auch nur Pech gehabt.


Nein. Meine beiden PCS+ hatten kein Spulenfiepen. Auch andere, dir ich verbaut habe nicht


----------



## myLoooo (21. Mai 2014)

Ich freue mich auf dein Feedback.
Wieviel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (21. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Die Powercoler fiept schlimm?
> Eigentlich hab ich bock auf die Roten Karten. Aber die Grafikfehler in DayZ sehen schlimm aus.
> Vielleicht hab ich auch nur Pech gehabt.


 
Meine erste PCS+ hatte auch kein Fiepen. Bei der Zweiten kann ich euch heute Abend Rede und Antwort stehen!


----------



## xxwollexx (21. Mai 2014)

Ich finde es immer wie genial das Leute hier ins Forum schreiben:
"Man hört/liest ja oft das die Karte X stark unter Spulenfiepen leidet". Jede Karte ist gleich, wenn es zu stark ist wird sie umgetauscht, da bei KEINER Firma eine nachträgliche Kontrolle stattfindet. Solche Aussagen als Grundlage zu nehmen, um vermeintlich gute Karten aus der Wertung zu schmeißen ist nur sinnbefreit. Ihr könnt einzig und allein die Temps+Vcore+Lüfterspeed/dB als vergleich nehmen oder ggf. noch die Verarbeitungsqualität. Am Ende läuft es doch eh immer wieder auf die selben Karten hinaus und dort entscheidet der persönliche Geschmack und nichts anderes  

Wofür willst du eigl ein Benchmark machen mit den selben Vapor-X Karten? Interessant wäre doch eigl nur @Stock vs OC 1200/1600. Wieviel das wirklich bringt. 

Gruß


----------



## MastaKLINGE (21. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nur die VaporX


  Ne die Lightning auch

X natürlich, hab ich überlesen


----------



## X2theZ (21. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit DS?
> Was würdest Du zum loggen nehmen? GPUz und fraps? Oder gibts da noch alternativen?


 
ds downsampling
also in bf4 heißt es in den ingamesettings glaub ich "auflösungsskalierung"
das sollte halt auf 100% stehen.
oder man macht sich vorher halt einen wert aus. aber andere werte haben hier - denk ich - nur sinn, wenn man amd mit nvidia-karten vergleichen will

gpu-z und fraps reichen völlig. nutze ich auch.



xxwollexx schrieb:


> Wofür willst du eigl ein Benchmark machen mit den selben Vapor-X Karten?


 
eigentlich hast du recht. mehr als fertigungstolleranzen würde ein vergleich zw. mehreren 290 vapor-x nicht ergeben.


----------



## Keinmand (21. Mai 2014)

warum sind die R9 290 auf einmal wieder so teuer geworden ?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (21. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> warum sind die R9 290 auf einmal wieder so teuer geworden ?


 
Sind sie nicht! Grafikkarten-Preise: Radeon R9 290X für unter 400 Euro - ComputerBase



> *eigentlich* hast du recht. mehr als fertigungstolleranzen würde ein vergleich zw. mehreren 290 vapor-x nicht ergeben.



EIGENTLICH ist dieser ganze Fred quatsch , die R9 290 ist und bleibt eine R9 290, ob sie nun Lightning, Vapor-X oder PCS+ oder sonst wie heißt   ,

ABER  eigentlich ist uns das vollkommen Wumpe, da wir eigentlich nur hier sind um unserer Lust und Laune am PC und an toller Hardware zu frönen


----------



## Deathy93 (21. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Sind sie nicht! Grafikkarten-Preise: Radeon R9 290X für unter 400 Euro - ComputerBase
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind sie, aber nur bei MF


----------



## Keinmand (21. Mai 2014)

bei MF meinem Wunschshop sind einfach alle mal 30-60€ teurer 

R9 290 -> Radeon R9 Serie -> Grafikkarten (VGA) -> Hardware


----------



## myLoooo (21. Mai 2014)

Was ist das Problem der Powercoler? 
Der Sommer kommt jetzt erst.. Ich will nun langsam fest entscheiden


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf dein Feedback.
> Wieviel hast du bezahlt?


Welches? 


myLoooo schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem der Powercoler?
> Der Sommer kommt jetzt erst.. Ich will nun langsam fest entscheiden


Gibt keins


----------



## xxwollexx (21. Mai 2014)

Wie kommt es eigl das CB bereits den MSI Afterburner 3.0 als Download bereit stellt, aber MSI auf der entsprechenden HP nicht?
CB: MSI Afterburner Download - ComputerBase [V3.0.0]
MSI: MSI Afterburner - Download von der offiziellen Homepage [V3.0 Beta]

Man findet aber über Umwege den Changelog:
http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm#

"Added core and auxiliary VDDCI voltage control for reference design AMD RADEON R9 290/290X series graphics cards with IR3567B voltage regulators"
"Improved AMD ADL access layer with Overdrive 6 support to provide compatibility with future AMD GPUs"


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Mai 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> "Improved AMD ADL access layer with Overdrive 6 support to provide compatibility with future AMD GPUs"


Mhmm mhmm... wenn es da schon auftaucht, dann ist eine "future AMD GPU" vielleicht gar nicht so weit entfernt. Möglicherweise Tonga...


----------



## myLoooo (21. Mai 2014)

VaporX oder eher die PCS+? Für 344 Euro wäre die im High End ein wirklicher Schnapper.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (21. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> VaporX oder eher die PCS+?


 
Mercedes Benz oder BMW!!!

EDIT: Sorry! Antwort wäre richtiger Weise: Geschmacksache


----------



## rn3 (21. Mai 2014)

Nach ca 2 Std Heaven, bei gefühlten 30°+ ( Dachgeschosswohnung ), ist auf jedenfall noch ok find ich


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Mai 2014)

Freunde der untergehenden Sonne...

Backplate ist angepasst und montiert, die Noiseblocker PLPS sind auch drauf, jedoch sind die mir im IDLE zu laut 

Ich lass jetzt mal den Valley im Loop laufen, um zu schauen, wieviel mein Umbau denn jetzt gebracht hat...

EDIT: Die PLPS sind mir definitiv zu laut, sind jetzt gleich im Marktplatz zu finden.


----------



## XPrototypeX (21. Mai 2014)

So hab mir gestern die vapor X 290x bestellt. Sollte morgen ankommen, ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (21. Mai 2014)

Sooo... 
Die Tests laufen. Hab sehr gemiachte Gefühle


----------



## Euda (21. Mai 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eigl das CB bereits den MSI Afterburner 3.0 als Download bereit stellt, aber MSI auf der entsprechenden HP nicht?
> CB: MSI Afterburner Download - ComputerBase [V3.0.0]
> MSI: MSI Afterburner - Download von der offiziellen Homepage [V3.0 Beta]
> 
> ...


 
Hm, mit dieser Version ist mir das Ändern der Spannung nun nicht mehr möglich, trotz entsprechend aktivierten Häkchen in den Afterburner-Settings (XFX Ref-Design @ Tri-X-BIOS). 
@rn3: Jap, ist doch noch im Rahmen bei der genannten Temperatur. In meinem kleinen Zimmer im Obergeschoss mit Dachfenster ist das ebenso problematisch, insbesondere Abends, wenn man fette bedrohliche menschenfressende Insekten vermeiden möchte. 
(( Mit dem Accelero Hybrid und der Karte auf 100% Load bin ich hier gern mal bei 68° C, trotz 90% Fan-RPM. Die Umgebungstemp. macht 'ne Menge aus und ob die Karte nun auf 80° C oder 60° C rennt ist imo irrelevant. ))


----------



## m1ch1 (21. Mai 2014)

@china: hast du auch schon den Morpheus? wenn ja würde ich (und warsch uach andere) sich über einen kurzen test freun

die PLPS sollten bei 600rpm doch unhörbar sein. Selbst meine billigen gehöuselüfter sind bei unter 800rpm unhörbar, und meine HDD ist lauter.


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Mai 2014)

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder mit Backplate... Wird jetzt maximal bei leisen 70 % Wingboost 2 Lüfter 64 °C GPU und 79 °C VRM1 ; 68°C VRM2 warm... jetzt bin ich zufrieden 

Die Backplate ist zwar kochend heiß, hilft mir aber die VRM Temperaturen in den Griff zu bekommen


----------



## Badaal (21. Mai 2014)

Lol, wie groß ist das Teil denn jetzt?


----------



## Euda (21. Mai 2014)

@^^: Habe grad' diesen "muss ich haben!"-Moment - GEIL 
Platz im Case reicht jedoch nicht, der Kühler ist zu lang und die 3.5"-Einschübe kann ich nicht demontieren 
Etwas Neues muss her! HAF X? Cosmos SE? Carbide Air 540? :<


----------



## Badaal (21. Mai 2014)

Cooler Master HAF Stacker 935, Gehäuse schwarz, Window-Kit, Outlet

Mit dem hier wirst du nie wieder Platz Probleme haben. Würde ich mir holen aber, ich hab dafür nicht genug Platz im Zimmer.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Mai 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> @^^: Habe grad' diesen "muss ich haben!"-Moment - GEIL
> Platz im Case reicht jedoch nicht, der Kühler ist zu lang und die 3.5"-Einschübe kann ich nicht demontieren
> Etwas Neues muss her! HAF X? Cosmos SE? Carbide Air 540? :<


 
Carbide Air 540

*Ich habe mal 45 Minuten Thief gespielt und mit mit gelogt (290 VaporX)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht.


----------



## Badaal (21. Mai 2014)

Also die Temps sind ein bisschen hoch für meinen Geschmack aber das ist ja bei allen 290er so.


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2014)

wieso boostet sie nicht konstant? die temps sind zwar nicht gerade sau kalt aber doch ok 
Gruß


----------



## Badaal (21. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß, wie gesagt, die Temps sind für eine 290 i. O. aber die 290 ist mir im Allg. zu warm.


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2014)

also die frage war jetzt eher an pseudo 
wie dus gemeint hast ist mir schon klar 
Gruß


----------



## Euda (21. Mai 2014)

Ich denke, man muss sich einfach an die Jahreszeit gewöhnen - die Tests, welche man im Winter bei einstelligen Außentemperaturen durchgeführt hat, sind nun nicht mehr möglich und die höheren Temperaturen hinterlassen folglich einen schlechteren Eindruck. Zudem hab ich Kepler gar nicht mal viel kühler in Erinnerung (eine GTX 770 Jetstream, welche stets bei 81° C klebte und eine 780 Classified mit 74° C bei hoher Last, die 5-8° C sind doch Peanuts in meinen Augen.)

@Pseudo
Wäre unter den genannten ebenfalls in puncto Aussehen meine erste Wahl, werde mir mal einige Tests von dem Würfel geben .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Nach ca 2 Std Heaven, bei gefühlten 30°+ ( Dachgeschosswohnung ), ist auf jedenfall noch ok find ich


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Paar Bilder mit Backplate... Wird jetzt maximal bei leisen 70 % Wingboost 2 Lüfter 64 °C GPU und 79 °C VRM1 ; 68°C VRM2 warm... jetzt bin ich zufrieden
> 
> Die Backplate ist zwar kochend heiß, hilft mir aber die VRM Temperaturen in den Griff zu bekommen



Sieht doch Top aus


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2014)

na das hört sich doch positiv an... 
@EVGA hab ich von dir schon nen review gelesen? und wenn nein, kommt noch eins? 
Gruß


----------



## BertB (21. Mai 2014)

wenn die backplate heiß wird, dann hat sie auch wärme vom rest der karte weggeführt,
genau richtig so, würd ich sagen


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2014)

ist dann ne art passiv kühler  wenn auch kein besonders guter 
Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Mai 2014)

... muss mal ein wenig mitlabern.... habt ihr auch so große Unterschiede zwischen
VRM1 und 2? Bei mir hier sind es manchmal 20°C. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo diese Meßpunkte sind?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> also die frage war jetzt eher an pseudo
> wie dus gemeint hast ist mir schon klar
> Gruß


Kp. Denke mal, dass sie nicht besonders beansprucht wird. Merke aber auch gerade, dass die Zimmertemperatur 26°C beträgt 


Euda schrieb:


> @Pseudo
> Wäre unter den genannten ebenfalls in puncto Aussehen meine erste Wahl, werde mir mal einige Tests von dem Würfel geben .


Feiner Würfel. habe auch schon einen zusammen gebaut mit einer 290 PCS+ und einem xeon. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## noomilicios (21. Mai 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... muss mal ein wenig mitlabern.... habt ihr auch so große Unterschiede zwischen
> VRM1 und 2? Bei mir hier sind es manchmal 20°C. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo diese Meßpunkte sind?


 
Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch mit meiner XFX 290x Core edition. Unter dem Ref-Kühler lagen VRM1 und VRM2 im schnitt ca. 8°C auseinander, als ich jedoch den Koolance Wasserkühler auf meine Karte schnallte, sank die Temp des VRM1 lediglich um ein paar grad während VRM2 ca. 30°C kühler wurde.

Habe dann den Kühler noch mal demontiert und Wärmeleitpads von Phobya (Phobya Wärmeleitpad Ultra 5W/mk) verwendet anstatt die standard Dinger von Koolance und seitdem liegen VRM1 und 2 im Schnitt ca. 6°C auseinander unter Furmark...


----------



## Badaal (21. Mai 2014)

Ich würde gerne auch eine Referenz 290 kaufen und dann einen anderen Kühler drauf packen, dann geht aber leider die Garantie flöten :/.


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2014)

naja und du hast halt das standard pcb, aber von der temp + lautstärke (mal ne richtige wakü außer acht gelassen) das beste was du bekommen kannst 
Gruß


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (21. Mai 2014)

Also hier nun paar Details zu meiner PCS+ II

ASIC-quality: 74,2%
Hynix oder Elpida: Hynix
Spulenfiepen ja/nein: kein
Takthaltung unter Last ja/nein:
Idle
- Temp. GPU: 35°C
- Fan Speed: 30% 1500RPM (seit wann liest die PCS+ die RPM aus?)
- VDDC: 1,031V
- VRM1: 31°C
- VRM2: 31°C



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Load
- Temp. GPU: 66-68°C
- Fan Speed: 65% 2790RPM
- VDDC: 1,188-1,203V (schon recht hoch, oder? meine I hatte unter Last weniger als die II im Idle)
- VRM1: 76°C
- VRM2: 53°C
Heaven Extreme: 65,5 FPS Score 1650



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Valley Extreme HD: 57,1 FPS Score 2390



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3D Mark Vantage: AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
3D Mark: AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
3D Mark 11: AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Metro 2033: Avg/Max/Min 70,5/168,0/16,2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Metro Last Light: Avg/Max/Min 73,7/135,0/21,0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hitman Absolution: Ultra Setting Avg/Max/Min 66/86/54
Sleeping Dogs: Avg/Max/Min 66,4/79,6/45,5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BF4 kommt später 

Sind noch wünsche offen geblieben?


----------



## Badaal (21. Mai 2014)

M:LL Max 135? Nice!


----------



## Badaal (21. Mai 2014)

Aber: Wie kommt es dass Sleeping Dogs nur 3 GB Vram angibt?


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Mai 2014)

Danke schonmal!
Hast Heisskleber an den Spannungswandlern, oder komplett frei von Fiepunterbindenden Hilfsmitteln an deiner PCS+ Karte
Sollte nicht die CLUB 3D RoyalAce in etwa gleich gut gehen, auch jene sollte aussschliesslich Hynics Speicher verbait bekommen
Aber was sagst zur IDLE Lautstärke, lauter als das AMD Referenz und die LAST Lautstärke deiner PCS+     ----> Angenehm oder doch gut hörend und nur mittels MSI Afterburner Herr zu werden?


----------



## Keinmand (21. Mai 2014)

wo habt ihr eure vapor x eingebaut ( gehäuse ) ?
bin auf der suche nach nem guten


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2014)

Heißkleber ist doch eetwas unpraktisch, wenns warm wird verläuft der...
Da muss man mit hitzebeständigem lack ran 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> also die frage war jetzt eher an pseudo
> wie dus gemeint hast ist mir schon klar
> Gruß


 


Keinmand schrieb:


> wo habt ihr eure vapor x eingebaut ( gehäuse ) ?
> bin auf der suche nach nem guten


 
Corsair Obsidian 750D


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Mai 2014)

Sorry, MSI Afterburner FINAL 3.0.0 ist raus und damit kann man die Voltage so wie gehabt einstellen, aber auch den Voltage Chip bei Referenz Karten anders auswählen
und somit scheint gar das Referenz Modell um Einiges LEISER zu agieren, als es noch mit Beta 19 der Fall war/ ist!
Kann dies bitte jemand bestätigen, oder ist es wieder nur eine Fatamorgana von mir ...  ? ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> na das hört sich doch positiv an...
> @EVGA hab ich von dir schon nen review gelesen? und wenn nein, kommt noch eins?
> Gruß



Ne leider nicht....nur ein paar temps usw gepostet .....habe im Augenblick und auch die nächsten Wochen kaum Zeit


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> wo habt ihr eure vapor x eingebaut ( gehäuse ) ?
> bin auf der suche nach nem guten



Fractal. Arc R2


@ alle die nun ihr neuen 290er haben.....zeigt mal her was eure Karten so hergeben .....fühle mich so alleine im Bench Thread


----------



## JonnyFaust (21. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Fractal. Arc R2
> 
> 
> @ alle die nun ihr neuen 290er haben.....zeigt mal her was eure Karten so hergeben .....fühle mich so alleine im Bench Thread


 
Darf man auch mit ner "alten" Trix-X? ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Fractal. Arc R2
> 
> 
> @ alle die nun ihr neuen 290er haben.....zeigt mal her was eure Karten so hergeben .....fühle mich so alleine im Bench Thread


 
Morgen werde ich sicherlich mal zeit finden


----------



## KetanestCola (21. Mai 2014)

Ich habe gerade mal Heaven Extreme durchlaufen lassen.
Eine Powercolor R9290 auf X geflasht, 1000MHz GPU Clock und 1250MHz Memory Clock. Standard Spannung, Powertarget auf +50% gesetzt.


Unigine Heaven 4.0
FPS: 63.0
Score: 1587
Min FPS: 31,1
Max FPS: 135,0

Direct3D11
1600x900 8xAA windowed
Extreme

Habe allerdings nebenbei noch DVBViewer laufen lassen (schaue gerade noch nen Film)

Werde mal versuchen morgen nachmittag noch ein paar Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen.

Grundsätzlich läuft die Karte auch mit 1100MHz GPU Clock mit +26mv Spannungserhöhung.

Gruß KetanestCola


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Darf man auch mit ner "alten" Trix-X? ^^



Klar hau weg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich sicherlich mal zeit finden



Supi ....





KetanestCola schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal Heaven Extreme durchlaufen lassen.
> Eine Powercolor R9290 auf X geflasht, 1000MHz GPU Clock und 1250MHz Memory Clock. Standard Spannung, Powertarget auf +50% gesetzt.
> 
> Unigine Heaven 4.0
> ...



Gib ihr die sporen und dann im Bench Thread posten , für die rankliste


----------



## MuhOo (22. Mai 2014)

Heute kommt wohl meine 2te Austauschkarte, wenn die jetzt auch spinnt wechsle ich wirklich zu Nvidia


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Mai 2014)

@Deathy93
Wie schauts aus?

@all VaporX Besitzer
Schleift euer Lüfter auch manchmal?
Ich habe so ein schleifgeräusch oder firpen. Ich kann es sehr schlecht deuten.

Bloße wenn ich jetzt wieder eine Reklamation einleiten komme ich mir etwas doof vor 
Wäre dann meine 3 Reklamation in 4 Monaten bei Mindfactory.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @Deathy93
> Wie schauts aus?
> 
> @all VaporX Besitzer
> ...



Das Problem mit dem Schleifen bzw. ähnlicher Geräusche hatte doch Deathy auch, oder :O? 

Meine PCS+ hat nur fiepen bei IceStorm und da liegen die FPS bei über 1000.
Was ich doof finde ist die relativ VDDC. Die ist unter Last über 1,2 und somit ist sich nicht viel Luft nach oben :-/ 
Bin aber mit den Temperaturen sehr zufrieden. Ich denke das liegt am ASIC von 74%. Was hast Du (Pseudo) für eine ASIC-Quality?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Schleifen bzw. ähnlicher Geräusche hatte doch Deathy auch, oder :O?
> 
> Meine PCS+ hat nur fiepen bei IceStorm und da liegen die FPS bei über 1000.
> Was ich doof finde ist die relativ VDDC. Die ist unter Last über 1,2 und somit ist sich nicht viel Luft nach oben :-/
> Bin aber mit den Temperaturen sehr zufrieden. Ich denke das liegt am ASIC von 74%. Was hast Du (Pseudo) für eine ASIC-Quality?


 
Ich habe 79,*%

Na toll. Ich frei mich so sehr mal wieder zocken zu können und dann sowas -.-


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Mai 2014)

@Pseudo: und was hast du für eine Spannung unter Last anliegen? 

Hinsichtlich Zocken ist die Karte schon richtig fett. Gestern Abend mal wieder eine richtige Runde BF4, ahhh... Das tat gut.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> @Pseudo: und was hast du für eine Spannung unter Last anliegen?
> 
> Hinsichtlich Zocken ist die Karte schon richtig fett. Gestern Abend mal wieder eine richtige Runde BF4, ahhh... Das tat gut.


 
~1,125V

Ja ich hab bisschen Thief gezokt. War ganz nett


----------



## roNskI (22. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @all VaporX Besitzer
> Schleift euer Lüfter auch manchmal?
> Ich habe so ein schleifgeräusch oder firpen. Ich kann es sehr schlecht deuten.



Nein, alle Lüfter laufen sauber 
Geld auszahlen lass ging nicht anstatt andere Karte zu nehmen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Mai 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Nein, alle Lüfter laufen sauber
> Geld auszahlen lass ging nicht anstatt andere Karte zu nehmen?


 
Ging auch aber an sich ist die R9 290 ja ne feine Karte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @Deathy93
> Wie schauts aus?
> 
> @all VaporX Besitzer
> ...



Nur wenn ich mit meinem Ohr direkt an die karte halte klingt der mittlere luffi als ob er schleifen würde ....ist glaube ich normal ...


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Mai 2014)

KetanestCola schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal Heaven Extreme durchlaufen lassen.
> Eine Powercolor R9290 auf X geflasht, 1000MHz GPU Clock und 1250MHz Memory Clock. Standard Spannung, Powertarget auf +50% gesetzt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann mach den Bench bitte noch einmal ohne andere Programme im Hintergrund, denn ich komme mit der R9 290 PCS+ auf:
FPS: 65.5
Score: 1650
Min FPS: 30,0
Max FPS: 136,7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich mit meinem Ohr direkt an die karte halte klingt der mittlere luffi als ob er schleifen würde ....ist glaube ich normal ...


 
Ich schau heute noch einmal


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, das alle (viele) der Vapor-X ein Lüfterschleifen haben. Vielleicht versucht ihr mal die Drehzahl leicht nach oben oder unten zu variieren vielleicht legt es sich dann schon. Ich persönlich glaube nicht an ein mechanisches Schleifen, sondern auch eher eine Art Spulengeräusch, was bei niedrigen Strömen (nahe Anlaufstrom) des Lüfters auftreten kann.


----------



## X2theZ (22. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Sind noch wünsche offen geblieben?


 
super ergebnisse, danke von meiner seite!
raumtemp. könntest noch angeben. dann sind die temps aussagekräftiger

werde den parcour heute am abend auch durchgehen - hoffe es geht sich aus.



Keinmand schrieb:


> wo habt ihr eure vapor x eingebaut ( gehäuse ) ?
> bin auf der suche nach nem guten


 
corsair 650D



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @all VaporX Besitzer
> Schleift euer Lüfter auch manchmal?
> Ich habe so ein schleifgeräusch oder firpen. Ich kann es sehr schlecht deuten.


 
nope.


random-small-talk-frage an die runde ^^
kennt ihr jemanden im forum, der sich die 290x vapor-x mit 8gb vram gegönnt hat? ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, das alle (viele) der Vapor-X ein Lüfterschleifen haben. Vielleicht versucht ihr mal die Drehzahl leicht nach oben oder unten zu variieren vielleicht legt es sich dann schon. Ich persönlich glaube nicht an ein mechanisches Schleifen, sondern auch eher eine Art Spulengeräusch, was bei niedrigen Strömen (nahe Anlaufstrom) des Lüfters auftreten kann.


 
Regeln will ich eigentlich nichts, da eine Karte ab Werk zu funktionieren hat 

Aber die Lüfter der VaporX/TriX sind allgemein nicht so gut wie die von der PCS+


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Regeln will ich eigentlich nichts, da eine Karte ab Werk zu funktionieren hat
> 
> Aber die Lüfter der VaporX/TriX sind allgemein nicht so gut wie die von der PCS+


 
Was meinst Du mit "nicht so gut"? Was soll an denen schlechter sein?

Die PCS+ hat 80mm Lüfter und die Tri-X 92mm und die Vapor-X 90mm! Oder meinst Du die Verarbeitung?

Noch eine ganz andere Frage, ich konnte gestern bei meiner "neuen" PCS+ die Umdrehungen auslesen, aber bei der "alten" PCS+ ging das nicht 
Habt ihr dafür eine Erklärung? Gibt es zwei Varianten der PCS+? GPUz hat die selbe Versionsnummer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "nicht so gut"? Was soll an denen schlechter sein?
> 
> Die PCS+ hat 80mm Lüfter und die Tri-X 92mm und die Vapor-X 90mm! Oder meinst Du die Verarbeitung?
> 
> ...


Die Lager sind denke ich mal nicht so gut wie bei der TriX....

Ja anderes BIOS halt


----------



## PeTig (22. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> wo habt ihr eure vapor x eingebaut ( gehäuse ) ?
> bin auf der suche nach nem guten


 
Nanoxia Deep Silence 5


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja anderes BIOS halt


 
Echt 
es gibt doch aber nur eine auf Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp

Wie auch immer ich finde es richtig gut  Ist kein muss, aber schicke Sache


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Echt
> es gibt doch aber nur eine auf Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp
> 
> Wie auch immer ich finde es richtig gut  Ist kein muss, aber schicke Sache


 
Bei der PCS+ ist es nicht so empfehlenswert, irgendein BIOS zu Flashen. Hat sogar ein PowerColor-Mitarbeiter geschrieben, dass es spezielle BIOS für eine PCS+ Serie gibt. Und das nur auf der Serie läuft und auf anderen nicht.

Aber solang deine geht und läuft ist alles supi


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei der PCS+ ist es nicht so empfehlenswert, irgendein BIOS zu Flashen. Hat sogar ein PowerColor-Mitarbeiter geschrieben, dass es spezielle BIOS für eine PCS+ Serie gibt. Und das nur auf der Serie läuft und auf anderen nicht.
> 
> Aber solang deine geht und läuft ist alles supi


 
Du hattest mal wieder recht. Die "alte" PCS+ hatte Bios: 015.044.000.00*2*.000000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wärend die "neue" PCS+ Bios: 015.042.000.00*3*.000000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat.

@PCS+ Besitzer: Welches Bios habt Ihr? Was für Unterschiede gibt es noch, außer der Möglichkeit die Lüfterdrehzahl aus zulesen?

EDIT: Die R9 290*X* hat die gleich Bios Nummer  :015.042.000.00*3*.000000
Gibts da nen Zusammenhang?

Gibt keinen Zusammenhang und hat auch nicht wirklich was zu sagen. Hab ich selbst raus gefunden 

EDIT 2:
Meine Recherchen haben nun ergeben, das es mindestens 3 verschiedene Bios für die PCS+ gibt.
Erstens -> und die Nummer ist das wirklich interessante F3108LAB (015.042.000.003.000000) das könnte das erste erschienene Bios gewesen sein, zumindest ist aus dem Rom aus zulesen, das dies 2013 erschien. Ich nehme an zum Release.

Zweitens -> hat die Nummer F3401LAA (015.042.000.003.000000) und exakt die gleiche Versionsnummer. In der Rom selbst ist allerdings zu lesen, das diese von 2014 ist. Das wird sicher die Revision des ersten Bios sein. Dieses habe ich auch im Moment auf meiner Karte.

Drittens -> gibt es dann noch das Bios F3206OBE (015.044.000.002.000000), welches ich auf meiner "alten" PCS+ hatte, welches aber neuer sein sollte. Und nach meinen Informationen im Gegensatz zu den vorherigen keine Lüfterdrehzahl mehr ausliest.

EDIT 3:
Die Versionsnummer wir nicht nur von Powercolor's PCS+, sondern auch von der
Gigabyte GV-R929OC-4GD VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte R9 290 4096 MB | techPowerUp
Gigabyte GV-R929OC-4GD-GA VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte R9 290 4096 MB | techPowerUp
MSI Gaming VGA Bios Collection: MSI R9 290 4096 MB | techPowerUp

genutz. Die internen Bezeichnungen sind aber absolut nicht  identisch.

Könnt Ihr das bestätigen? Und/oder gibt es noch andere Bios und wo liegen die Unterschiede?


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Dann mach den Bench bitte noch einmal ohne andere Programme im Hintergrund, denn ich komme mit der R9 290 PCS+ auf:
> FPS: 65.5
> Score: 1650
> Min FPS: 30,0
> ...



hier mal zum Vergleich. 73 % Fan Speed hören sich auf dem ersten Moment viel an, jedoch sind dies Wingboost 2 Lüfter, von denen hört man nicht wirklich viel


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Mai 2014)

Ich hab noch eine völlig andere Bemerkung gemacht. Wenn ich Trixx oder Afterburner starte, dann hab ich von haus aus +50mV anliegen.
WARUM?
Wenn ich die auf 0mV runter nehme läuft die Karte immernoch fehlerfrei unter Last. Da es sich um eine Offset handelt kann es sich aber auch auf Idle auswirken. Auf jeden Fall geht somit die VRM1 nicht mehr über 80°C.

Was hat es damit auf sich? Also mit den +50mV?


----------



## Euda (22. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sorry, MSI Afterburner FINAL 3.0.0 ist raus und damit kann man die Voltage so wie gehabt einstellen, aber auch den Voltage Chip bei Referenz Karten anders auswählen
> und somit scheint gar das Referenz Modell um Einiges LEISER zu agieren, als es noch mit Beta 19 der Fall war/ ist!
> Kann dies bitte jemand bestätigen, oder ist es wieder nur eine Fatamorgana von mir ...  ? ?


 
Ich bezweifle mal, dass MSI hier wie aus dem Nichts mit einem Wunderheilmittel gegen die Temperaturen der Hawaii-Chips vorgeht. Würde das so simpel funktionieren, hätte AMD das von Beginn an entsprechend spezifiziert.
Deine Beobachtungen würde ich dennoch gern erläutert sehen? Ein deutlicher Unterschied?
Leider kann ich es selbst nicht testen, da ich unter den Betroffenen bin, welche mit dem finalen 3.0.0-Afterburner über keinen Zugriff auf die Spannungskontrolle verfügen.


----------



## KetanestCola (22. Mai 2014)

So- ich habe jetzt noch ein paar mal Heaven durchlaufen lassen - ohne andere laufende Programme (bis auf chrome).

Die Karte hat einen ASIC Wert von 70,2% - dementsprechend hoch ging die Spannung.

Folgendes konnte ich jetzt feststellen:

a, 1100MHz Core Clock laufen entspannt mit +25mV

b, 1160MHz Core Clock brauchen schon +100mV - dabei hatte ich (wenn auch nur kurze Spikes) eine angezeigte Spannung von 1,320V

Mit den +25mV hatte ich ebenfalls kurze Spikes auf 1,24V - im Schnitt lag ich aber im Bereich von 1,84V

Hier dann mal die 3 Benchmark Durchgänge:

1. Standard Spannung, 1000MHz Core Clock , +50% Power Target



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. +25mV Spannung, 1100MHz Core Clock, +50% Power Target



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. +100mV Spannung, 1160MHz Core Clock, +50% Power Target



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also werde ich es mal bei 1100MHz belassen- mit 100mV ist mir das zu kriminell


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Mai 2014)

Ich habe aktuell das F3108LAB.LJW 2013 Bios auf der PCS+ sollte ich auf die F3401LAA.LJW 2014 wechseln?

Laut Frage zur Garantie der PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ - Seite 2 kann dies bei Stabilitätsproblemen helfen. Evtl. testweise auf zweites Bios laden oder erlischt damit die Garantie (aber dann hätte es Powercolor nicht angeboten  )?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine völlig andere Bemerkung gemacht. Wenn ich Trixx oder Afterburner starte, dann hab ich von haus aus +50mV anliegen.
> WARUM?
> Wenn ich die auf 0mV runter nehme läuft die Karte immernoch fehlerfrei unter Last. Da es sich um eine Offset handelt kann es sich aber auch auf Idle auswirken. Auf jeden Fall geht somit die VRM1 nicht mehr über 80°C.
> 
> Was hat es damit auf sich? Also mit den +50mV?


 
Weil die PCS+ wegen ihres hohen Taktes von Haus aus mit 50mV mehr läuft


----------



## JohnnyXVI (22. Mai 2014)

Im Idle hab ich ne VDDC von 1,023V. (Standardeinstellungen bei Lightning: Core 1080Mhz, Memory 1300Mhz)

Ist das gut? Habe eigentlich "nur" nen ASIC von 75,1%


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine völlig andere Bemerkung gemacht. Wenn ich Trixx oder Afterburner starte, dann hab ich von haus aus +50mV anliegen.
> WARUM?
> Wenn ich die auf 0mV runter nehme läuft die Karte immernoch fehlerfrei unter Last. Da es sich um eine Offset handelt kann es sich aber auch auf Idle auswirken. Auf jeden Fall geht somit die VRM1 nicht mehr über 80°C.
> 
> Was hat es damit auf sich? Also mit den +50mV?



Bei mir waren es +25mv.
1100/1400 gehen auch noch locker mit -16mv. Wenn ich den ram runteetakte dann geht noch viel weniger .....der ram braucht richtig viel Spannung


----------



## X2theZ (22. Mai 2014)

so wie ich das verstanden hab, ist ja eigentlich ein geringerer asic-wert besser -> weniger leckströme daher geringere wärmeentwicklung -> ergo leiser bzw./oder bessere übertaktbarkeit

aber ich denke, man sollte sich nichts aus dem asic-wert machen.
zumindest nicht als otto-normal-user.
das sind alles fertigungstolleranzen.

was soll ein 10 oder gar 20 %iger unterschied beim asic ausmachen?... ingame vielleicht ein viertelter avg-fps?
also ich sehe das so, dass der asic-wert nur für hardcore-bencher interessant ist, die den letzten punkt bei benches rausquetschen wollen.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Im Idle hab ich ne VDDC von 1,023V. (Standardeinstellungen bei Lightning: Core 1080Mhz, Memory 1300Mhz)
> 
> Ist das gut? Habe eigentlich "nur" nen ASIC von 75,1%


 
Ich habe Idle
VDDC 1,031 V (allerding mit +50mV von Haus aus)
ASIC Quality 74,2 %

Läuft aber auch mit 0mv Offset im Moment (Testphase)

Edit: Ich liebe dieses Stück Hardware
und das mit 0mV @ 1100/1400 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (22. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich habe Idle
> VDDC 1,031 V (allerding mit +50mV von Haus aus)
> ASIC Quality 74,2 %
> 
> Läuft aber auch mit 0mv Offset im Moment (Testphase)


 Ich glaub bei der Lightning müssten auch von Haus auf mehr drauf sein, da immerhin sicher 1080Mhz erreicht werden müssen.
Aber eingestellt ist bei mir +0mV.
Ich glaube das hat nicht viel mit dem ASIC zu tun, weil ich glaube nicht das man mit 85%+ unter 1V im Idle hat.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei der Lightning müssten auch von Haus auf mehr drauf sein, da immerhin sicher 1080Mhz erreicht werden müssen.
> Aber eingestellt ist bei mir +0mV.
> Ich glaube das hat nicht viel mit dem ASIC zu tun, weil ich glaube nicht das man mit 85%+ unter 1V im Idle hat.


 
Doch meine erste PCS+ hatte unter 1,0V im Idle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASIC 82,1%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmenki (22. Mai 2014)

Meine hat im idle auch 0,98V.
Mit UV dann 0,938v bei 1100/1250


----------



## JohnnyXVI (22. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Meine hat im idle auch 0,98V.
> Mit UV dann 0,938v bei 1100/1250


Nicht schlecht, hätte gedacht knapp über 1V wären schon wenig.


----------



## rn3 (22. Mai 2014)

Bin im Idle bei 0,984 bei 1100/1400 mit -12mV

und Last bei ca 1,109


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2014)

rn3 schrieb:


> Bin im Idle bei 0,984 bei 1100/1400 mit -12mV
> 
> und Last bei ca 1,109



Genau wie bei mir


----------



## Euda (22. Mai 2014)

Erreiche ich ebenso - Peak liegt unter Last und Stock-Voltages bei 1.184 V.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstanden hab, ist ja eigentlich ein geringerer asic-wert besser -> weniger leckströme daher geringere wärmeentwicklung -> ergo leiser bzw./oder bessere übertaktbarkeit
> 
> aber ich denke, man sollte sich nichts aus dem asic-wert machen.
> zumindest nicht als otto-normal-user.
> ...


 
Asic ist nicht gerade sehr aussagekräftig.

BTW Deine Definition bzw Erklärung ist


----------



## MuhOo (22. Mai 2014)

Hmm neue Karte da und sie scheint sogar richtig zu funktionieren.... 3 ist wohl doch die Glückszahl 

Interessant ist auch das jede Karte einen niedrigeren ASIC-Wert als die vorherige hatte.


----------



## Thaiminater (22. Mai 2014)

Mal ne Frage hat jemand ne sapphiere vapor x r9 290 schonmal übertacktet ? 
Und wie viel Mehrleistung war dass dan


----------



## Roundy (22. Mai 2014)

Der ist, wie wir ja gelernt haben wayne... die einen feiern nen hohen, die anderen nen niedrigen, wir "normalos" ne funktionierende Karte 
Gruß


----------



## MuhOo (22. Mai 2014)

nur war der immer e4xakt 2,9 niedriger als der vorherige 

War nur nen dummer/lustiger Zufall muss sie morgen mal testen, war bisher nur am zocken.


----------



## Roundy (22. Mai 2014)

so gehört sich das ja auch wenn ne neue karte kommt  
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage hat jemand ne sapphiere vapor x r9 290 schonmal übertacktet ?
> Und wie viel Mehrleistung war dass dan



KLAR 

1200/1400mhz ist 24/7 stable 
aber nutze 1100/1400 für 24/7...reicht locker aus  und dabei silent und mit uv 

1250/1700mhz zum benchen ohne artefakte  

Max zum benchen 1260/1775mhz @ 1,26-1,30v (+200mv) aber da gibts artefakte


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Mai 2014)

Das Bios der R9 290X Club 3D RoyalAce scheint noch Neuer zu sein, obwohl knapp Mitte Mai erst getestet, bzw. somit sollte bei schon länger lagernden Karte wohl ein älteres Bios drauf sein...
oder bei R9 290 (OHNE X) der RoyalAce selbes Bios wie ich verlinkt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaiminater (22. Mai 2014)

Nur so ne Frage was sind Artefakte ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Nur so ne Frage was sind Artefakte ?



Grafikfehler


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Das Bios der R9 290X Club 3D RoyalAce scheint noch Neuer zu sein, obwohl knapp Mitte Mai erst getestet, bzw. somit sollte bei schon länger lagernden Karte wohl ein älteres Bios drauf sein...
> oder bei R9 290 (OHNE X) der RoyalAce selbes Bios wie ich verlinkt...
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=biosvonr9290x_royalac97sj3.jpg



Haste dir denn jetzt endlich eine Ace bestellt ?


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Mai 2014)

Noch immer NICHT
Bekomme die R9 290 Sapphire derzeit schwer an den Mann!


----------



## Thaiminater (22. Mai 2014)

Ich hab noch ne Frage da ich zurzeit auf nem 42 zoll monitor aus ungefähr 1 meter Entfernung zocke bringen da so sachen wie antialasing und downsampling was ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Noch immer NICHT
> Bekomme die R9 290 Sapphire derzeit schwer an den Mann!



Wird Zeit


----------



## xxwollexx (23. Mai 2014)

Wer Probleme mit dem Afterburner 3.0 Final hat, sollte einmal die Beta 19 testen.
MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Download

oder gem. der Anleitung im Guru Forum den Fehler beheben:
MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Final: Geniales Tweak-Tool für Grafikkarten im Download


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (23. Mai 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Wer Probleme mit dem Afterburner 3.0 Final hat, sollte einmal die Beta 19 testen.
> MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Download
> 
> oder gem. der Anleitung im Guru Forum den Fehler beheben:
> MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Final: Geniales Tweak-Tool für Grafikkarten im Download


 
Wo bitte ist die Anleitung zu finden? Link wäre gut und welches Problem kann damit behoben werden?


----------



## xxwollexx (23. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist die Anleitung zu finden? Link wäre gut und welches Problem kann damit behoben werden?


 
Geht um die fehlende Änderung der Spannung bei einigen 290 Modellen. Habe den Link aus einem Beitrag zum neuen MSI 3.0 Final kopiert. Ich selbst hab ja leider noch keine, dachte mir aber dass man vllt den einen oder anderen damit helfen kann.
Alles dazu findet ihr hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...tweak-tool-fuer-grafikkarten-im-download.html.

Der besagte Beitrag findet sich hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-grafikkarten-im-download-28.html#post6456070


Exquisite hat die 290x Lightning getestet und sie dabei bei +100mv auf 1190/1600mhz gebracht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/334075-review-msi-radeon-r9-290x-lightning.html


----------



## Badaal (23. Mai 2014)

Jo, siehst du schon. Ob es überhaupt etwas bringt auf sowas großem aus dieser Distanz zu zocken, sei mal dahingestellt. Sehen wirst du den Unterschied jedoch trotzdem.


----------



## Badaal (23. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Noch immer NICHT
> Bekomme die R9 290 Sapphire derzeit schwer an den Mann!


 
Für wie viel verkaufst du des denn?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (23. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Frage da ich zurzeit auf nem 42 zoll monitor aus ungefähr 1 meter Entfernung zocke bringen da so sachen wie antialasing und downsampling was ?


 
Warum sollte Antialiasing und Downsampling nix bringen??? Bei meinem 24" Monitor aus weniger als 1m Distanze bringt es ja auch was  oder hast du einen 4k Monitor??? Dann könnte man sich das noch mal überlegen, ob dann evtl. die Hardware an ihre Grenzen stößt.

PS: Groß- und Kleinschreibung sowie Satzzeichen bringen auch was. Zwar nicht bei der Bildqualität, aber beim Verständnis


----------



## Thaiminater (23. Mai 2014)

Ne Full Hd ich frag mich echt für was man oculus rift braucht der tv deckt auch mein ganzes sehfeld ab


----------



## Badaal (23. Mai 2014)

Bringt es Leietungstechnisch viel, wenn man die 290 auf 290x flasht?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Mai 2014)

Badaal schrieb:


> Bringt es Leietungstechnisch viel, wenn man die 290 auf 290x flasht?


 
Hast du eine unlockbare?


----------



## Thaiminater (23. Mai 2014)

Was ist flashen?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (23. Mai 2014)

Badaal schrieb:


> Bringt es Leietungstechnisch viel, wenn man die 290 auf 290x flasht?


 
Bei gleichen Taktraten bringt es was, aber das ist nicht die Welle. Der Leistungsunterychied ist eh nicht so hoch.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (23. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Was ist flashen?



flashen


----------



## Badaal (23. Mai 2014)

"Noch" nicht. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken eine PowerColor zu kaufen. Da ist ja die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch,  dass eine unlockbare dabei ist. Ich frage mich aber dann nur ob der Leistungsunterschied spürbar wäre.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du Dir eine neue Powercolor kaufen willst, dann verabschiede dich schon mal vom Gedanken, diese zu flashen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2014)

@ Pseudo 

Haste nun schon mal geschaut was deine karte her gibt ?


----------



## Thief55 (23. Mai 2014)

Meine 290 Vapor-X ist da  
Fast 1600 Punkte in unigine heaven auf 1440p und endlich mal mehr fps in skyrim 
Sieht zudem auch noch Top aus das gute stück 
Übertakten probier ich am we mal ne Runde.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Meine 290 Vapor-X ist da
> Fast 1600 Punkte in unigine heaven auf 1440p und endlich mal mehr fps in skyrim
> Sieht zudem auch noch Top aus das gute stück
> Übertakten probier ich am we mal ne Runde.



supi 

 asic wert? temps? fiepen ? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Badaal (23. Mai 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir eine neue Powercolor kaufen willst, dann verabschiede dich schon mal vom Gedanken, diese zu flashen.


 
Schade, hab gedacht mit den neuen geht es immer noch. Das wäre aber zu schön gewesen.


----------



## Thief55 (23. Mai 2014)

Temps waren maximal 69, hatte aber nicht viel zeit bis jetzt, werde morgen nochmal was testen und den asci Wert auslesen  Gehäuselüfter waren dabei auf maximal 7V


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Temps waren maximal 69, hatte aber nicht viel zeit bis jetzt, werde morgen nochmal was testen und den asci Wert auslesen  Gehäuselüfter waren dabei auf maximal 7V



Hört sich gut an


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Mai 2014)

CLUB3D R9 290X RoyalAce Superoverclock Review | KitGuru - Part 22
Morgen wird bestellt,- AUGEN Zu und Durch!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @ Pseudo
> 
> Haste nun schon mal geschaut was deine karte her gibt ?


 
We

Flashbar ist nix mehr. Vorher richtig lesen


----------



## Badaal (23. Mai 2014)

XFX R9 290 OC LED - Voltage Unlocked, Grafikkarte Retail

Soll ich zuschlagen?  Oder doch lieber die Windforce? Oh Gott, ich bin so schlecht in Kaufentscheidungen treffen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> CLUB3D R9 290X RoyalAce Superoverclock Review | KitGuru - Part 22
> Morgen wird bestellt,- AUGEN Zu und Durch!



Drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## BertB (23. Mai 2014)

Badaal schrieb:


> XFX R9 290 OC LED - Voltage Unlocked, Grafikkarte Retail
> 
> Soll ich zuschlagen?  Oder doch lieber die Windforce? Oh Gott, ich bin so schlecht in Kaufentscheidungen treffen.



boah, ist aber ein angebot,

ich hab die karte, find sie gut,
leise kann ich nicht einschätzen, wegen crossfire,
aber kühl ist sie

alleine hatte ich sie noch nicht laufen

die windforce hab ich ebenfalls, auch gut,
was kostet die grade?
299€ ist schon krass


----------



## Badaal (23. Mai 2014)

Ja, 299 ist schon ein guter Preis, auf allen anderen Seiten kostet sie gut 40€ mehr. Das Problem ist nur, dass mein Geld von der zurückgeschickten 280X noch nicht auf dem Konto ist und Alternate keine Rechnungszahlung anbietet. Daher muss ich wohl hoffen, dass das Angebot noch bis zum Montag bzw. Dienstag steht.


----------



## myLoooo (23. Mai 2014)

Lohnt sich die Karte die XFX ?! Vom der Lautstärke und Kühlleistung?


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Lohnt sich die Karte die XFX ?! Vom der Lautstärke und Kühlleistung?



bei der XFX 7970 hat es sich nicht gelohnt .... laut und Hitzkopf ...scheinen 90er Lüfter zu sein ...gleiche Größe wie bei der 7970 also laut .... schließe ich mal draus.


----------



## myLoooo (23. Mai 2014)

Mit den Nachrüstkühler darf man bei XFX den abbauen? dann wäre ich bei locker 380 Euro für ein R9 290 mit Nachrüstkühler.


----------



## BertB (23. Mai 2014)

bei mir geht sie unten im cf nicht über 70°C bei 70% lüfter, in valley oder heaven
spawas kann ich grad nicht mehr lesen, seit neuem ccc14.4,
waren vorher aber auch ~70°C

gut, 70% lüfter ist viel, aber ist, wie gesagt, im crossfire, 
an der günstigeren position im gehäuse

ich hör jedenfalls immer nix gutes über die windforce und die xfx, bin selber aber zufrieden,
und von den powercolors pcs+,
die sicher super sind, les ich nur: 
spulenfiepen-> zurückgeschickt, 
blackscreens-> zurückgeschickt (gibts na klar alles auch bei allen möglichen karten)

ich glaub das sicherste sind die soliden, und mitlerweile günstigen sapphire tri x,
kostet aber nen 50er mehr, oder so

ich würds machen, 299€ ist super fair, 
habe selbst im laden vor paar wochen deutlich mehr dafür gezahlt und bereue es nicht

hatte die aber nie alleine laufen,
der gesamt pc ist schon laut,
bei mir ist sie aber üblicherweise auch noch übertaktet auf die stock clock der windforce oc, = 1040/1250MHz


----------



## MastaKLINGE (23. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> CLUB3D R9 290X RoyalAce Superoverclock Review | KitGuru - Part 22 Morgen wird bestellt,- AUGEN Zu und Durch!



Na endlich, er hat's geschafft 

Viel Erfolg mit dem Gerät.


----------



## myLoooo (23. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich den Kühler abbauen könnte und ein nacrüstkühler <3


----------



## BertB (23. Mai 2014)

ist glaub ein custom pcb

"The XFX Radeon R9 290X Double Dissipation Edition uses a custom PCB"
aus http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014...ipation_edition_crossfire_review#.U3-jlfl_utk

dann wirds wohl für die 290 ohne x auch so sein


----------



## myLoooo (23. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ist glaub ein custom pcb
> 
> "The XFX Radeon R9 290X Double Dissipation Edition uses a custom PCB"
> aus HARDOCP - XFX R9 290X Double Dissipation Edition - XFX R9 290X Double Dissipation Edition CrossFire Review
> ...


 
Ist die Garantiepfusch bei XFX?


----------



## beren2707 (23. Mai 2014)

Die XFX DD 290 hat afaik ein Ref.-PCB, man verliert wie bei den meisten Anbietern die Garantie; Ausnahmen sind (nach letztem Kenntnisstand) MSI und Asus.


----------



## Deathy93 (23. Mai 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Na endlich, er hat's geschafft
> 
> Viel Erfolg mit dem Gerät.


 
VRM 1 98 Grad bei 88% Fanspeed und 1,156v?

Scheint mir etwas hoch.
Ich hatte mit meiner Vapor-X gut 30 Grad weniger bei selber Spannung und 40% Fanspeed.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> VRM 1 98 Grad bei 88% Fanspeed und 1,156v?
> 
> Scheint mir etwas hoch.
> Ich hatte mit meiner Vapor-X gut 30 Grad weniger bei selber Spannung und 40% Fanspeed.



Wann haste eingeschickt ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> VRM 1 98 Grad bei 88% Fanspeed und 1,156v?
> 
> Scheint mir etwas hoch.
> Ich hatte mit meiner Vapor-X gut 30 Grad weniger bei selber Spannung und 40% Fanspeed.


 
Die VaporX hat auch gab anderes Layout und Spannungsversorgung.

Die RoyalAce setzt auf Ref-Anordnung


----------



## Deathy93 (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die VaporX hat auch gab anderes Layout und Spannungsversorgung.
> 
> Die RoyalAce setzt auf Ref-Anordnung


 
Ja, ich weiß, aber wie viel Grad sind denn noch "gesund" für die VRMs auf Dauer?

Ich hatte selbst mit der PCS+ bei + 56mV (60-70% Fanspeed) irgendwas in der Richtung 90-95 Grad (VRM 1)

Evga:
Hab die Karte bzw das Paket gestern (Freitag) bei der Post abgegeben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, aber wie viel Grad sind denn noch "gesund" für die VRMs auf Dauer?
> 
> Ich hatte mit der PCS+ bei + 56mV (60-70% Fanspeed) irgendwas in der Richtung 90-95 Grad (VRM 1)
> 
> ...



Die sind glaube bis 130°C(?) frei.

Ich persönlich würde aber maximal 100°C drauf lassen. Es werden ja nicht nur die VRM warm.


----------



## Deathy93 (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die sind glaube bis 130°C(?) frei.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde aber maximal 100°C drauf lassen. Es werden ja nicht nur die VRM warm.


 
Also sind 98 Grad @stock voltage ziemlich viel, oder nicht?
Mit Spannungserhöhung und ein wenig OC werden da, denke ich mal, ganz schnell 100-110 Grad draus.
Und die Karte lief im Test ja schon bei 88% Fanspeed und laut Fazit soll die bei der Fanspeed nicht gerade leise sein :x


----------



## Thief55 (24. Mai 2014)

so eben nochmal was gebenched 
unigine heaven auf 1440p alles auf max. 833 punkte, auf 1080p 1360 punkte. Temperatur war auf maximal 74, im Idle knapp über 50. Gpu Takt stabil auf 1030 Mhz.

Edit: ASIC Wert von 70,3

Edit2: 1100/1500 läuft stabil auf 76 Grad


----------



## Euda (24. Mai 2014)

Meine H80i darf hier nur im Karton rumidlen - was meint ihr: Verkaufen oder mittels Kraken G10 dem Hawaii spendieren?


----------



## boost323 (24. Mai 2014)

Ich habe heute mal anhand dieser : ( 290x/290 voltage control with MSI AB (stock bios) guide. - Overclockers UK Forums ) Anleitung die Spannung im Afterburner geunlocked mit +150 (hex 18 ). Jetzt zeigt der AF allerdings ne andere Spannung an als GPUZ an welche stimmt nun ?
In default sind beide Identisch. Die Voltage im Afterburner wäre dann aber schon ziemlich hoch für 24/7.


----------



## herpor (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo an alle, ich bin ein Frischling und seit 1 Std. hier.
ich muss mir eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen weil die alte (Saphhire Radeon HD4850) bei vielen aktuellen Spielen nicht mit macht.
ich dachte an eine"Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 4GB GDDR5" oder "SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 TRI-X (UEFI)" oder "Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC"
mein System ist Mainboard:ASUS M4A785D-M PRO; CPU Typ QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965, 3376 MHz (17 x 199); Speicher 8GB DDR2; Netzteil hat 550W.
was meint ihr als Fachleute dazu? passt das?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

herpor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, ich bin ein Frischling und seit 1 Std. hier.
> ich muss mir eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen weil die alte (Saphhire Radeon HD4850) bei vielen aktuellen Spielen nicht mit macht.
> ich dachte an eine"Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 4GB GDDR5" oder "SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 TRI-X (UEFI)"
> mein System ist Mainboard:ASUS M4A785D-M PRO; CPU Typ QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965, 3376 MHz (17 x 199); Speicher 8GB DDR2; Netzteil hat 550W.
> was meint ihr als Fachleute dazu? passt das?


 
Willkommen. 

Welches Netzteil ist es genau?

Deine CPU wird das Kärtchen sehr oft bremsen. Welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor?


----------



## Paulpanzer (24. Mai 2014)

boost323 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal anhand dieser : ( 290x/290 voltage control with MSI AB (stock bios) guide. - Overclockers UK Forums ) Anleitung die Spannung im Afterburner geunlocked mit +150 (hex 18 ). Jetzt zeigt der AF allerdings ne andere Spannung an als GPUZ an welche stimmt nun ?
> In default sind beide Identisch. Die Voltage im Afterburner wäre dann aber schon ziemlich hoch für 24/7.


 

Bin zu blöd scheinabr bekomme dies garnicht hin...... Kannst du mir mal dies schicken wie es bei dir eingestellt ist......?

Denke die Abweichung resultiert daher das GPUz die Bios grenze nur ausließt.


----------



## herpor (24. Mai 2014)

bei dem Netzteil steht nur drauf: Modell LPK 19-35P
als Anschlüsse sind da 1x 6 Pin und 1x 4 Pin 
Monitor ist Samsung SyncMaster P2370 bei Auflösung 1920-1080
ist die CPU schon so alt?
ich dachte mir auch das ich die Karte dann mit ins nächste System mitnehme, irgendwann nächstes Jahr oder übernächstes.


----------



## boost323 (24. Mai 2014)

unter Ziel einfach : "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" /wi6,30,8d,18 
Könnte sein.

Edit:

ASCI: 72,0%


----------



## Thaiminater (24. Mai 2014)

herpor schrieb:


> bei dem Netzteil steht nur drauf: Modell LPK 19-35P
> als Anschlüsse sind da 1x 6 Pin und 1x 4 Pin
> Monitor ist Samsung SyncMaster P2370 bei Auflösung 1920-1080
> ist die CPU schon so alt?
> ich dachte mir auch das ich die Karte dann mit ins nächste System mitnehme, irgendwann nächstes Jahr oder übernächstes.



Mach nen eigenen thread auf ich hab den gleichen cpu und die bremst meine hd 6500 aus


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

herpor schrieb:


> bei dem Netzteil steht nur drauf: Modell LPK 19-35P
> als Anschlüsse sind da 1x 6 Pin und 1x 4 Pin
> Monitor ist Samsung SyncMaster P2370 bei Auflösung 1920-1080
> ist die CPU schon so alt?
> ich dachte mir auch das ich die Karte dann mit ins nächste System mitnehme, irgendwann nächstes Jahr oder übernächstes.


 
Der 4pin ist für die CPU.

ich empfehle dir schnellst möglich das Netzteil zu tauschen.

hast du den ein Budget, wass du noch für das netzteil mit einplanen kannst?


----------



## JohnnyXVI (24. Mai 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Meine H80i darf hier nur im Karton rumidlen - was meint ihr: Verkaufen oder mittels Kraken G10 dem Hawaii spendieren?



Ich würde das mit dem Kraken G10 versuchen. Scheint gar nicht so schlecht zu sein. Ein Test davon wäre echt super! 
Allerdings ist die H80i nicht mit der Kraken G10 kombinierbar.


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Will mir die hier holen XFX R9 290 OC LED - Voltage Unlocked, Grafikkarte Retail Ist die gut also im Bezug auf Lautstärke und oc ? Und wie viel watt nt brauche ich haben noch einen xeon und ssd und 1 hdd 
Wie ist die gpu im Vergleich zur his r9 280x ?


----------



## Badaal (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Will mir die hier holen XFX R9 290 OC LED - Voltage Unlocked, Grafikkarte Retail Ist die gut also im Bezug auf Lautstärke und oc ? Und wie viel watt nt brauche ich haben noch einen xeon und ssd und 1 hdd
> Wie ist die gpu im Vergleich zur his r9 280x ?


 
Lautstärke laut einiger hier i. O. 750W werden empfohlen, aber es braucht max 250W(glaub ich zumindest), dazu käme aber halt noch CPU etc. Also mit einen 750W Netzteil wärst du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Badaal schrieb:


> Lautstärke laut einiger hier i. O. 750W werden empfohlen, aber es braucht max 250W(glaub ich zumindest), dazu käme aber halt noch CPU etc. Also mit einen 750W Netzteil wärst du auf der sicheren Seite.


Das ist unsinn


Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Will mir die hier holen XFX R9 290 OC LED - Voltage Unlocked, Grafikkarte Retail Ist die gut also im Bezug auf Lautstärke und oc ? Und wie viel watt nt brauche ich haben noch einen xeon und ssd und 1 hdd
> Wie ist die gpu im Vergleich zur his r9 280x ?


Mit einem guten 500Watt netzteil kommst du gut hin.


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Also mein aktuelles System würde die gpu wechseln Cpu: 
xeon E3 1230 V3 

Gpu:
3072MB HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ X2 Turbo Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


Mainboard:
ASRock H87 Pro4

Ram:
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit


Cpu Kühler:
Macho 

Netzteil:
Be Quiet Straight Power E9 500 W PC-Netzteil 500 W ATX
Stimmt es das dort pick UP Service gibt?

Hdd:
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD


Ssd:
240GB Crucial M500 

Laufwerk:
Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW
Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

Soundkarte:
Asus Xonar DGX PCIe
Asus Xonar DGX PCIe - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Kühlung und Gehäuse:
Wollte 4-5 kühler einbauen und Gehäuse selber bauen.
Da ich Handwerklich geschickt arbeiten kann sollte dieses kein Problem für mich sein.

Kannst nt vorschlagen um die 60€ am liebsten bequet


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Also mein aktuelles System würde die gpu wechseln Cpu:
> xeon E3 1230 V3
> 
> Gpu:
> ...


Welches Straight Power ist es genau was du verbaut hast?

ja Bequiet bietet vor ort austausch an


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Moment link kommt gleich muss ich eben raussuchen dauert einen moment


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Be Quiet Straight Power E9 500 W PC-Netzteil 500 W ATX, BEQUIET versandkostenfrei | digitalo wobei mir kabelmanagment egal ist und es nur 80 plus brannte braucht wenn du was besseres hast kannst gerne zeigen aber von bequite und kein chinaböller
Kannst du das beweisen das die xfx leise ist? Durch test von websiten ?


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Ist die Garantiepfusch bei XFX?



... ja die ist hin ... und noch einmal diese DD Lüfterlösung mit den 90ern hört man sauber raus. 
Ohne große Anstrengung. Schade ums Geld, wenn man danach sowieso umrüsten muss.

...und ja, ich habe auf Teste gehört, wo drin stand "leise". Aber es ist relativ und oc ließ die Karte noch lauter und heißer werden.
Das wird dann beim Hitzkopf 290 genauso sein wie bei der 7970.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Be Quiet Straight Power E9 500 W PC-Netzteil 500 W ATX, BEQUIET versandkostenfrei | digitalo wobei mir kabelmanagment egal ist und es nur 80 plus brannte braucht wenn du was besseres hast kannst gerne zeigen aber von bequite und kein chinaböller
> Kannst du das beweisen das die xfx leise ist? Durch test von websiten ?


Dein aktuelles Netzteil reicht für eine R9 290


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Kannst link dazu schiken?


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dein aktuelles Netzteil reicht für eine R9 290


 
Gibts den auch billiegeres von bequet was gut ist?


----------



## BertB (24. Mai 2014)

das netzteil ist gut, wird reichen

ich hab die xfx 290 dd
bin sehr zufrieden,
kann die lautstärke nicht recht einschätzen, da sie im crossfire mit ner windforce 290 läuft,
das ist dann schon laut,
die xfx sitzt unten, die bessere position, und bleibt überraschend kühl, bei 60-70% lüfter, customlüfterkurve
ich finde das angebot für 299€ sehr überzeugend,
habe selbst vor paar wochen deutlich mehr gezahlt
bei reviews findet man sehr gemischte aussagen, 
anscheinend gabs mal ein bios update, seither sei es viel ruhiger geworden

wenns dir besonders wichtig ist mit der lautstärke, dann nimm eine, wo  alle tests sagen, sie sei leise,
sapphire tri x am besten


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Denke mal das Gigabyte leiser ist wie laut ist denn dein System ? So im Vergleich zu Reden normal Staubsauger .......


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Gibts den auch billiegeres von bequet was gut ist?


 
Nö. Für eine 290 sollte es schon ein E9 sein


----------



## Badaal (24. Mai 2014)

Weiß einer von euch was los ist? Auf einmal bietet jeder die 290 DD für 299 an.


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nö. Für eine 290 sollte es schon ein E9 sein


 
Ok bleibe dann mal bei meinem aktuellen bzw dies 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Mai 2014)

herpor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, ich bin ein Frischling und seit 1 Std. hier.
> ich muss mir eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen weil die alte (Saphhire Radeon HD4850) bei vielen aktuellen Spielen nicht mit macht.
> ich dachte an eine"Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 4GB GDDR5" oder "SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 TRI-X (UEFI)" oder "Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC"
> mein System ist Mainboard:ASUS M4A785D-M PRO; CPU Typ QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965, 3376 MHz (17 x 199); Speicher 8GB DDR2; Netzteil hat 550W.
> was meint ihr als Fachleute dazu? passt das?





herpor schrieb:


> bei dem Netzteil steht nur drauf: Modell LPK 19-35P
> als Anschlüsse sind da 1x 6 Pin und 1x 4 Pin
> Monitor ist Samsung SyncMaster P2370 bei Auflösung 1920-1080
> ist die CPU schon so alt?
> ich dachte mir auch das ich die Karte dann mit ins nächste System mitnehme, irgendwann nächstes Jahr oder übernächstes.



Also bei der CPU wärst Du wohl mit ner 270X besser dran. Für Full-HD reicht die auch noch locker.

Die bekämst Du sogar noch an dem Netzteil zum Laufen - austauschen solltest Du dieses allerdings trotzdem, hört sich nicht nach was ordentlichem an.

Empfehlung: Frage drüben im Netzteilbereich mal nach was passendem.

MfG


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Ok bleibe dann mal bei meinem aktuellen bzw dies 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze


Das L8 mit 600W ist nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Rotlicht-Astra (24. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mich heute für die Asus DCU entschieden. Werde ich diese wahl bereuen ?


----------



## herpor (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Der 4pin ist für die CPU.
> 
> ich empfehle dir schnellst möglich das Netzteil zu tauschen.
> 
> hast du den ein Budget, wass du noch für das netzteil mit einplanen kannst?



ich glaube ich nehm dann doch eine ältere Variante z.b. sapphire hd 7870 ghz oder sapphire hd 7850 2gb
ich hoffe das diese Variante dann 2-3 Jahre durchhält.


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Mai 2014)

herpor schrieb:


> ich glaube ich nehm dann doch eine ältere Variante z.b. sapphire hd 7870 ghz oder sapphire hd 7850 2gb
> ich hoffe das diese Variante dann 2-3 Jahre durchhält.



Liest Du eigentlich auch mal Beiträge?

Nimm' ne 270X, die kostet das gleiche, hat nur einen 6-Pin zusätzlich und hat ne aktuelle Architektur.

Das ganze Netzteiltauschen hat im Übrigen was mit der Sicherheit zu tun, nicht irgendwie (nur) damit, dass Deins nicht reichen sollte.


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Jetzt habe ich eine Grundlage gefunden für dB Google Übersetzer dort ist die Karte so laut wie nvidias halbe Palette und die sind alle gleich laut ist der test richtig bzw die Website vertrauenswürdig für Tests?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich eine Grundlage gefunden für dB Google Übersetzer dort ist die Karte so laut wie nvidias halbe Palette und die sind alle gleich laut ist der test richtig bzw die Website vertrauenswürdig für Tests?


 
Lautstärke in dB ist nicht sinnlos. Sowas misst man in Sone


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Ist ja egal ich habe ja einen Vergleich und sonen dB kann man ja auch bestimmt umrechnen und das geht da ja also ist es ja nicht laut


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Ist ja egal ich habe ja einen Vergleich und sonen dB kann man ja auch bestimmt umrechnen und das geht da ja also ist es ja nicht laut


 
Eben nicht. DB ist Schalldruck....


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Habe mal nvidia rausgesucht Sechs Modelle der GeForce GTX 770 im Test da gesagt wird nvidia ist gut denke ich die xfx ist auch leise (sicher subjektive Meinung ..... Das kann man eh nicht darlegen)


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das L8 mit 600W ist nicht zu empfehlen


 
Warum ist doch bequiet kann man eigendtlich nix falsch machen dachte ich also ne Begründung bzw einen besseren Vorschlag im gleichen preisramen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Habe mal nvidia rausgesucht Sechs Modelle der GeForce GTX 770 im Test da gesagt wird nvidia ist gut denke ich die xfx ist auch leise (sicher subjektive Meinung ..... Das kann man eh nicht darlegen)


-.-

Was ist das für eine Aussage?

Kauf die XFX jetzt einfach.


Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Warum ist doch bequiet kann man eigendtlich nix falsch machen dachte ich also ne Begründung bzw einen besseren Vorschlag im gleichen preisramen


Weil mehr Watt noch gleich besser heißt. Und die 600Watt nicht brauchst.


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Kaufe die xfx auch jetzt bzw heute Abend wegen den nt will ich eigendlich Reserven für später mal haben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Kaufe die xfx auch jetzt bzw heute Abend wegen den nt will ich eigendlich Reserven für später mal haben


 
was heißt für später? Mit einem L8 ist nicht mehr möglich las Single-GPU bzw sollte man nicht mehr machen...

Nimm das LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## herpor (24. Mai 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Liest Du eigentlich auch mal Beiträge?
> 
> Nimm' ne 270X, die kostet das gleiche, hat nur einen 6-Pin zusätzlich und hat ne aktuelle Architektur.
> 
> Das ganze Netzteiltauschen hat im Übrigen was mit der Sicherheit zu tun, nicht irgendwie (nur) damit, dass Deins nicht reichen sollte.



ja sorry..mir rauch schon der Kopf vor lauter lesen, aber danke für den Tip, ich schau mir das gleich genauer an.


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> was heißt für später? Mit einem L8 ist nicht mehr möglich las Single-GPU bzw sollte man nicht mehr machen...
> 
> Nimm das LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Also für später meine ich das das Netzteil schon 5jahre halten solte auch vom Wattbereich und bequiet ist mit da irgendwie lieber habe ich nur gutes von gehört also von den Modellen die ich in Erwägung ziehe wegen später wenn man gpu und cpu wächselt und mit beiden starken oc macht solte es halten und daher weis ich nicht ob 500 watt reichen


----------



## beren2707 (24. Mai 2014)

Satzzeichen sind eine tolle Erfindung, genau wie die Groß-/Kleinschreibung. 
Lass dich nicht vom Markkennamen täuschen, das L8 mit 600W ist keine Empfehlung, das oben verlinkte LC9550 ist vorzuziehen.


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Wie siehts dort mit Garantie und pick UP aus?vorallem Garantie ist mit wichtig
Ps. Rechtschreibschwäche for Win


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Also von bequiet sind das jetzt nach euren Empfehlungen meine Favoriten
Größter Favorit http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...L8-Non-Modular-80--Bronze_857817.html#reviews

http://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/...TX/Netzteile+ab+500W.html/1/15933/price_to/70


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Meine geplante Konfiguration Cpu: 
xeon E3 1230 V3 

Gpu:
xfx r9 290


Mainboard:
ASRock H87 Pro4

Ram:
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit


Cpu Kühler:
Artik Coling 7 
Oder  Macho oder andere

Netzteil:
600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze


Hdd:
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD


Ssd:
120gb Crucial M500
Oder 240GB Crucial M500 

Laufwerk:
Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW
Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

Soundkarte:
Asus Xonar DGX PCIe
Asus Xonar DGX PCIe - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Kühlung und Gehäuse:
Wollte 4-5 kühler einbauen und Gehäuse selber bauen.
Da ich Handwerklich geschickt arbeiten kann sollte dieses kein Problem für mich sein.



So müsste es passen oder auch für oc


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Meine geplante Konfiguration Cpu:
> xeon E3 1230 V3
> 
> Gpu:
> ...


 
Für was brauchst du da 600 Watt?


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Für was brauchst du da 600 Watt?


 
Wegen dem oc für gpu und das System an 480watt max ist und ich net will das mir der pc mal abschmiert


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Siehe Seite 7


----------



## beren2707 (24. Mai 2014)

Dual- und Triple-Posts bitte vermeiden ("Bearbeiten"-Button nutzen). 

Für den Xeon reicht ein TrueSpirit 120M.
Als Netzteil würde ich ein LC9550, ein P10-550W oder ein E9-CM-480W vorschlagen. 
Wenns auch lauter sein darf, kann man auch gerne zu einem TP-550C greifen.


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Dual- und Triple-Posts bitte vermeiden ("Bearbeiten"-Button nutzen).
> 
> Für den Xeon reicht ein TrueSpirit 120M.
> Als Netzteil würde ich ein LC9550, ein P10-550W oder ein E9-CM-480W vorschlagen.
> Wenns auch lauter sein darf, kann man auch gerne zu einem TP-550C greifen.


 
Stromverbrauch ist mir Schuppe und kabelmanagment auch muss auch nicht leise sein wegen der gpu preis solte aber um die 60 € liegen was bei meinem Vorschlag ja ist im Internet habe ich auch nichts schlechtes gehört

Update den neuen cpu kühler nimm ich


----------



## beren2707 (24. Mai 2014)

60€ sollen es also sein, dann würde ich angesichts der Komponenten zum LC9550 greifen.


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> 60€ sollen es also sein, dann würde ich angesichts der Komponenten zum LC9550 greifen.


 
Gibts das auch in 600watt?


----------



## beren2707 (24. Mai 2014)

Wozu brauchst du bei dem System 600W? Ich habe bei meinem System (siehe Sig) selbst mit OC der 290 bei 1100 MHz aktuell nicht mehr als 330W, die laut Messgerät vom Netzteil aus der Steckdose gesogen werden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2014)

Dann nimm das LC 9550


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Gibts das auch in 600watt?


 
Wieso?

Ich schaffe es selbst mit maximalem OC nicht über 400W (Gesamtes System)


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (24. Mai 2014)

Hab gerade noch mal ein wenig rum gespielt.
Die PCS+ wird nun mit - 50mV (also 0mV Offset, da von Haus aus +50mV drauf waren) befeuert.
Core 1150 Memo 1400 
läuft seit einer Stunde im Volleyball Loop

Temperatur GPU 71°C
VRM1 82°C
VRM2 60°C
VDDC 1,125-1,156V

Unigine Volleyball Bench
FPS: 63,9
Score: 2672

Woran merke ich eigentlich, das ich das PT hoch setzen sollte???


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hab gerade noch mal ein wenig rum gespielt.
> Die PCS+ wird nun mit - 50mV (also 0mV Offset, da von Haus aus +50mV drauf waren) befeuert.
> Core 1150 Memo 1400
> läuft seit einer Stunde im Volleyball Loop
> ...


 
Super Ergebnisse. Vermisse meine PCS+ 

Daran, dass die Karte ihren Takt nicht halten kann bei OC


----------



## beren2707 (24. Mai 2014)

Unigine Volleyball - das klingt gut. 
Meine ist ein echter OC-Krüppel - da passen OC-Verhalten und ASIC leider voll zusammen.


----------



## XPrototypeX (24. Mai 2014)

So hab heute die 290x vapor X eingebaut was soll ich sagen ich bin begeistert. Kein Spulenfiepen Bfbc2 bei 50-60% auslastung ca. 135 fps und angenehme 60° warm Bin vollends zufrieden. 2K kann kommen.


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du bei dem System 600W? Ich habe bei meinem System (siehe Sig) selbst mit OC der 290 bei 1100 MHz aktuell nicht mehr als 330W, die laut Messgerät vom Netzteil aus der Steckdose gesogen werden.


 
Wie auch immer auf die Ergebnisse kommen braucht ein pc beim anschalten nicht am meisten? Wenn ja wie ist da die verbrauch ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Wie auch immer auf die Ergebnisse kommen braucht ein pc beim anschalten nicht am meisten? Wenn ja wie ist da die verbrauch ?



Willst du nicht verstehen ??? ein 480Watt nt reicht für dein system locker aus !!!!! fertig !!!!!

also das E9 480 oder das LC 9950


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Super Ergebnisse. Vermisse meine PCS+
> 
> Daran, dass die Karte ihren Takt nicht halten kann bei OC



Warum vermisst du deine pcs ?
deine vaporx hat eventuell so ca 3 Grad höhere gpu temp aber viel bessere vrm temps und dabei leiser 



XPrototypeX schrieb:


> So hab heute die 290x vapor X eingebaut was soll ich sagen ich bin begeistert. Kein Spulenfiepen Bfbc2 bei 50-60% auslastung ca. 135 fps und angenehme 60° warm Bin vollends zufrieden. 2K kann kommen.



Glückwunsch 




beren2707 schrieb:


> Unigine Volleyball - das klingt gut.
> Meine ist ein echter OC-Krüppel - da passen OC-Verhalten und ASIC leider voll zusammen.



Das heist ? was gibt sie denn her?


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Willst du nicht verstehen ??? ein 480Watt nt reicht für dein system locker aus !!!!! fertig !!!!!
> 
> also das E9 480 oder das LC 9950


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...management-zum-neuen-preis-leistungs-hit.html finde ich gut sind dann zwar 20 watt mehr aber das Schmerz jetzt auch nicht zu Tode (solaranlage sei dank)




Dann sollte auch alles passen liste kommt gleich noch


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (24. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Unigine Volleyball - das klingt gut.
> Meine ist ein echter OC-Krüppel - da passen OC-Verhalten und ASIC leider voll zusammen.


 
Zum Volleyball kam es durch das T9 (oder wie auch immer das jetzt heißt) vom Tablet 
Meine Erste PCS+ hatte einen ASIC von 82,X% und ist von einer Sekunde zur nächsten abgekackt.
Jetzt hat die Karte 74,2% und rennt echt gut.

Also wenn mich einer fragt, was und wieviel eine Karte schafft ist absolute Glücksache und ein Rezept gibt es dafür nicht im Ansatz!

EDIT:
Heaven brachte mit 1150/1400
FPS 73,0
Score 1540


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Nach allen Empfehlungen auch aus anderen Foren 
Cpu: 
xeon E3 1230 V3 ca 200€

Gpu:
xfx r9 290 ca 300€


Mainboard:
ASRock H87 Pro4 ca 61€

Ram:
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit ca 55€


Cpu Kühler:
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M ca 25€


Netzteil:
500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze  ca 55€


Hdd:
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ca 50€


Ssd:
120gb Crucial M500 cs 55€
Oder 240GB Crucial M500 ca 88€

Laufwerk:
Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW ca 12€


Soundkarte:
Asus Xonar DGX PCIe ca 30€
Kühlung und Gehäuse:
Wollte 4-5 kühler einbauen und Gehäuse selber bauen.
Da ich Handwerklich geschickt arbeiten kann sollte dieses kein Problem für mich sein.

Ca 870€


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. Mai 2014)

was soll der kack hier?

das ist doch kein kaufberatungsthread für PC-Teile.

mfg


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> was soll der kack hier?
> 
> das ist doch kein kaufberatungsthread für PC-Teile.
> 
> mfg


 
Ging ursprünglich um xfx r9 290 ist "ausgeartet" wie kann ich den post löschen also damit es für andere angenehmer wird?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (24. Mai 2014)

Hater-Alarm  

Chill mal deine Basis, der Kamerad hier will ja schließlich auch ne 290er.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. Mai 2014)

du kannst ja einen "spoiler" einfügen:

 [ spoiler ]TEXT[ /spoiler ]

ohne die leerzeichen.

mfg

edit:
@mastaklinge
ja, dann soll er es auch bei der beratung für die 290 belassen 
hat nix mit hater zu tun oder?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (24. Mai 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> du kannst ja einen "spoiler" einfügen:  [ spoiler ]TEXT[ /spoiler ]  ohne die leerzeichen.  mfg  edit: @mastaklinge ja, dann soll er es auch bei der beratung für die 290 belassen  hat nix mit hater zu tun oder?



Hat er ja wenigstens vorher 

Ist mal interessant, hier was außerhalb gängiger 290er Themen zu lesen.

Außerdem wollte ich auch mal den Moralapostel spielen  ;P


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> du kannst ja einen "spoiler" einfügen:
> 
> [ spoiler ]TEXT[ /spoiler ]
> 
> ...


 
Ne nix mit halten nur wegen Den annähmlichkeiten der anderen Spieler der 1 koment kam aber schon einwenig so rüber aber ich denke du meinst es nicht so.

Zur konfi müsste ja alles passen brächte da noch Check von euch


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. Mai 2014)

@OT
naja, ich lese hier immer gespannt mit, wer was kauft und wie sie es einstellen etc.
afterburner, spannung, takt, custom kühler etc. oder auch welche karten nicht so toll sind.

und dann kommt der kram dazwischen.

hab schon beim ersten nix gesagt...aber jetzt hat es mich dann doch zu sehr genervt.

es ging ja nicht mehr nur um die 290/290x, sondern einen pc und netzteil etc.

und ja, ich schreibe gerne aus einer emotion heraus. wie ich es im echten leben auch sagen würde.
das klingt öfter härter, als es gemeint ist. dafür kassiere ich oft abmahnungen in foren 
im echten leben muss ich es so machen und darf das dann sogar^^

@topic
hat hier denn mittlerweile jemand den hybrid II drauf und ist zufrieden?


mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warum vermisst du deine pcs ?
> deine vaporx hat eventuell so ca 3 Grad höhere gpu temp aber viel bessere vrm temps und dabei leiser


Naja die VRM sind nicht die Welt, was die Temps betrifft.
Sie ist zwar geringfügig leiser aber zirpt und es drehen auch im idle alle drei Lüfter obwohl sie unter 50°C ist. Und das dürfte eigentlich nicht sein 

Aber mir fehlt die Zeit, der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen.
Ich will mich einfach an den PC setzen und losgamen anstatt noch dies und das einstellen zu müssen 


Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Ne nix mit halten nur wegen Den annähmlichkeiten der anderen Spieler der 1 koment kam aber schon einwenig so rüber aber ich denke du meinst es nicht so.
> 
> Zur konfi müsste ja alles passen brächte da noch Check von euch


Kannst du jetzt mal bitte Satzzeichen verwenden?

Langsam verliere ich den Zusammenhang deiner Beitrage.


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sie ist zwar geringfügig leiser aber zirpt und es drehen auch im idle alle drei Lüfter obwohl sie unter 50°C ist. Und das dürfte eigentlich nicht sein



An der Karte gibt's doch einen extra Schalter für die Lüfter.

Mit dem kann man besagte Funktion umschalten, also dass entweder permanent alle drei laufen oder aber im "Idle" nur einer seine Runden macht.

Den mal kontrolliert?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> An der Karte gibt's doch einen extra Schalter für die Lüfter.
> 
> Mit dem kann man besagte Funktion umschalten, also dass entweder permanent alle drei laufen oder aber im "Idle" nur einer seine Runden macht.
> 
> Den mal kontrolliert?


 
Schon kontrolliert. War mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hab gerade noch mal ein wenig rum gespielt.
> Die PCS+ wird nun mit - 50mV (also 0mV Offset, da von Haus aus +50mV drauf waren) befeuert.
> Core 1150 Memo 1400
> läuft seit einer Stunde im Volleyball Loop
> ...



so ab zum Bench Thread und mache mir die Hölle heiß


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Schon kontrolliert. War mein erster Gedanke



Dann wäre das nicht gut...

Frage vielleicht mal vorsichtig bei Sapphire an, woran das liegen könnte und telefoniere mit Deinem Händler.

Nicht, dass der Chip dafür auf der Karte einen weg hat.

Das hört sich verdächtig nach ner erneuten RMA für Dich an.

Dieses "Permanent-ins-Klo-Greifen" ist echt nicht schön...


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Nein keine kaufberatung sonder eine andere Frage wie bekommt man eine gpu leiser auser mehr lüfterdrehzal und wakü handelt sich um xfx wie oben genannt.
Meine Ideen eigener luftunnel und extrlüfter über xfx "insterlieren"


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Dann wäre das nicht gut...
> 
> Frage vielleicht mal vorsichtig bei Sapphire an, woran das liegen könnte und telefoniere mit Deinem Händler.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube MF sperrt mich wenn das so weiter geht.

Die denken auch ich reklamiere aus langeweile 

Ja werde mal Schauen. Ich hoffe ich finde diese Woche Zeit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Nein keine kaufberatung sonder eine andere Frage wie bekommt man eine gpu leiser auser mehr lüfterdrehzal und wakü handelt sich um xfx wie oben genannt.
> Meine Ideen eigener luftunnel und extrlüfter über xfx "insterlieren"


 
Benutze doch endlich mal Satzzeichen. 

BTT.

Schleifen, polieren und MX4 drauf. Mehr kann man nicht tun.

Eventuell noch Belüftung optimieren


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja die VRM sind nicht die Welt, was die Temps betrifft.
> Sie ist zwar geringfügig leiser aber zirpt und es drehen auch im idle alle drei Lüfter obwohl sie unter 50°C ist. Und das dürfte eigentlich nicht sein
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Pseudoephedrin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja die VRM sind nicht die Welt, was die Temps betrifft.
> ...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Dann wäre das nicht gut...
> 
> Frage vielleicht mal vorsichtig bei Sapphire an, woran das liegen könnte und telefoniere mit Deinem Händler.
> 
> ...



Jo da gebe ich dir 100% Recht...und ich dachte ich habe immer Pech


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Benutze doch endlich mal Satzzeichen.
> 
> BTT.
> 
> ...


 
Will gehäuse als casemod bauen und kann man da was optimieren?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Mai 2014)

Ja. Optimale Luftzirkulation. aber da machst du bitte einen anderen thread auf sonst rückt hier noch die forenpolizei ein und es gibt ärger.

War bis jetzt sehr ruhig hier was im mods anging


----------



## Jim1234-- (24. Mai 2014)

Zuerst nehme ich die Verantwortung auf Wegengen post das es leicht abgewichen ist.
Wenn es noch interessiert zur Kühlung bitte in diesen thred schreiben http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/335095-moechte-xfx-r9-290-kuehlen.html


----------



## eXquisite (25. Mai 2014)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wie viel mehr Spannung geben? Habe mich bisher nicht über +100mv getraut, 200 sind aber bei Afterburner frei einstellbar. Komme so auf 1190 Mhz wobei die auch mit +80 drinne sind. Da ist wohl der nächste größere Sprung bis 1200 Mhz.

LG.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wie viel mehr Spannung geben? Habe mich bisher nicht über +100mv getraut, 200 sind aber bei Afterburner frei einstellbar. Komme so auf 1190 Mhz wobei die auch mit +80 drinne sind. Da ist wohl der nächste größere Sprung bis 1200 Mhz.
> 
> LG.


 
200mV kannst schon geben. 300mV sollte dann aber nur mit bedacht eingesetzt werden


----------



## eXquisite (25. Mai 2014)

3010ner Valley ist bei rausgekommen. Ohne Feintuning sind nicht mehr als 1220/1600 drinn.

LG.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (25. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so ab zum Bench Thread und mache mir die Hölle heiß


 
Bitte Link! Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das die Karte an die 1250MHz ran geht. Außerdem ist mir die letzte schon beim nix tun abgeraucht.


----------



## eXquisite (25. Mai 2014)

Warum glaubst du das nicht? Meine schafft auch 1230/1650 habe ich eben festgestellt.

LG.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?p=552

Man glaubt es nicht. Aber es kann nur am BIOS gelegen haben


----------



## Rotlicht-Astra (25. Mai 2014)

Was sagt ihr eig zur asus dcu2?? Habe mir die bestellt kann ich aber niemanden feststellen der die nutzt.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte die Direct CU für 3 Wochen.
Eigentlich eine nette Karte, nur das Kühlsystem ist ein Fail. Wenn es halbwegs leise sein soll, geht die Karte Richtung 85° hoch, im Performance Modus erreicht man 78° aber die Lüfter heulen dann.

Ich an deine Stelle hätte mir die Vapor X gehohlt, ist die einzig brauchbare Karte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Bitte Link! Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das die Karte an die 1250MHz ran geht. Außerdem ist mir die letzte schon beim nix tun abgeraucht.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley.html



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/260820-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a.html


----------



## beren2707 (25. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das heist ? was gibt sie denn her?


Mehr als 1150/1250 MHz habe ich bislang nicht getestet (VRAM separat stürzt lange vor 1400 MHz sang- und klanglos ab); der Sprung von 1100 MHz auf 1150 MHz verlangt nach +90mV.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Mehr als 1150/1250 MHz habe ich bislang nicht getestet (VRAM separat stürzt lange vor 1400 MHz sang- und klanglos ab); der Sprung von 1100 MHz auf 1150 MHz verlangt nach +90mV.



Nicht gut 

wie sind die temps bei 1150/1250mhz ?


----------



## Jim1234-- (25. Mai 2014)

Welche themperaturen sind bei einer r9 290 akzeptabel und gibts da unterschiede bei Herstellern.
Frage wegen übertakten wie weit man bei Temp. Gehen kann


----------



## herpor (25. Mai 2014)

QUOTE=X6Sixcore;6460882]Also bei der CPU wärst Du wohl mit ner 270X besser dran. Für Full-HD reicht die auch noch locker.

Die bekämst Du sogar noch an dem Netzteil zum Laufen - austauschen solltest Du dieses allerdings trotzdem, hört sich nicht nach was ordentlichem an.

Empfehlung: Frage drüben im Netzteilbereich mal nach was passendem.

MfG[/QUOTE]

Danke für die Anregung, ich hab mir jetzt die beiden rausgesucht, mal sehen welche davon besser für mich ist,

SAPPHIRE R9 270X 2048MB GDDR5 PCI-E DVI-I / DVI-D
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB Toxic NDA Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 2GB GDDR5, HDMI, DVI, 1 GPU)


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Mai 2014)

Was muss man eigentlich beim übertakten beachten?


----------



## Jim1234-- (25. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Was muss man eigentlich beim übertakten beachten?


 
Temp.


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Mai 2014)

sonst nichts kannst dann ne vapor x besser übertakten als heißere karten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> sonst nichts kannst dann ne vapor x besser übertakten als heißere karten?


 
Reicht dir die Leistung nicht?

Weißt du was du deinem Grafikchip antust durchs übertakten?


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Mai 2014)

nop wass denn ich meine ja noch nicht mal erklär mal


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2014)

Bitte löschen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2014)

Ich habe zwar ein wenig oc betrieben, dabei aber undervoldet  
dann gehts der graka auch gut


----------



## Xcravier (25. Mai 2014)

Ich wünschte ich hätte auch so einen guten  Chip :/ meine geht unter Last bei Standard-Takt schon auf 1,2 V


----------



## Jim1234-- (25. Mai 2014)

Kann man die xfx r9 290 zur 290x upgraden oder hochtajten bei kühlem sehr kühlem gekäuse


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> nop wass denn ich meine ja noch nicht mal erklär mal


 
Wenn du den Takt anhebst erhöhst du hast du statt 1030Mhz (1030000000 Schaltugen pro Sekunde) zum Beispiel 12000Mhz (1200000000 Schaltungen pro Sekunde) was 170000000 Schaltungen pro Sekunde mehr sind. Das ist nicht gorßartig weiter schädlich. Der CHip wird meist nur ein paar Grad wärmer.

Erhöhst du aber die Spannung nimmt die Elektromigration zu. Diese schädigt den Chip und die Lebensdauer nimmt ab. Außerdem wird der Chip und die Stromversorgung der Karte heißer und der Verbrauch steigt an. Meist bringt das übertakten per Spannungserhöhung nciht sehr viel unter Luftkühlung und Wasserkühlung, da die zu erreichenden Taktraten in den meisten Fällen eher gering sind. Unter LN2 sihet das anders aus, aber da werden auch ganz andere Spannungen angelegt.

Ich persönlich rate dir: Probiere was deine Karte maximal hergibt ohne Spannungserhöhung und gebe dich damit zufrieden.

Bei Fehlern bitte nicht so hart sein



Jim1234-- schrieb:


> Kann man die xfx r9 290 zur 290x upgraden oder hochtajten bei kühlem sehr kühlem gekäuse



Nein. Das ging nur mit Karten einer bestimmten Kalenderwoche...


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Mai 2014)

Danke für die antwort dannwerd ich nur den takt erhöhen


----------



## herpor (25. Mai 2014)

ich hab mal eine ganz naive Frage,
wenn eine Grafikkarte 2 - 6 PIN Anschlüsse hat und das Netzteil hat aber nur 1x6 PIN und 1x6+2 PIN, kann ich da bei dem zweiten die "+2" einfach auf die Seite schieben und anschließen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

herpor schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine ganz naive Frage,
> wenn eine Grafikkarte 2 - 6 PIN Anschlüsse hat und das Netzteil hat aber nur 1x6 PIN und 1x6+2 PIN, kann ich da bei dem zweiten die "+2" einfach auf die Seite schieben und anschließen?


 
Ja. Kannst du


----------



## herpor (25. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Der 4pin ist für die CPU.
> 
> ich empfehle dir schnellst möglich das Netzteil zu tauschen.
> 
> hast du den ein Budget, wass du noch für das netzteil mit einplanen kannst?



ich hab jetzt ein Netzteil dazu bestellt, OCZ 700MXSP ModXStream Pro Netzteil 700 Watt EU - "R"
und als Karte Sapphire 11217-01-20G Dual-X Radeon R9 ATI Grafikkarte (PCI-e 3.0, 2GB GDDR5-Speicher, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, 1020MHz GPU) die passt in meinen MIDI Kasten grad noch rein.
das sollte für mein relativ "altes" System noch ein Paar Jahre reichen,


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Mai 2014)

Das Netzteil ist viel zu überdimensioniert. Für die graka hätte. Es auch ein l9 mit 450 Watt getan.


----------



## herpor (25. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist viel zu überdimensioniert. Für die graka hätte. Es auch ein l9 mit 450 Watt getan.



das gleiche hab ich im PC von meiner Tochter verbaut, macht dort einen sehr guten Eindruck und kostet grade mal 76,91 Euro,
dort war vorher ein 450 W Netzteil drin das bei einer HD7770 durchgeschmort war,
und ich hab ein 500 Watt (keine Ahnung welche Marke) drin aber eben ohne vernünftige Anschlüsse.


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Mai 2014)

Das war dann ein Chinaböller dass hat nichts mit der watt zahl zu tun


----------



## herpor (25. Mai 2014)

das ist gut möglich,
aber reicht da das von Chinaquads vorgeschlagene Teil?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## basic123 (25. Mai 2014)

Größer ist nicht immer besser. Meine 290X läuft seit Anfang April mit einem 425W Netzteil.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

herpor schrieb:


> das ist gut möglich,
> aber reicht da das von Chinaquads vorgeschlagene Teil?
> 
> 
> ...



Eine 270X braucht nie 500Watt.

Das hier reicht  be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## myLoooo (25. Mai 2014)

Was sagt ihr XFX R9 290 DD für 275 Euro?

Habe gesehen das die Karte sehr heiß wird :/ VRM und GPU um 90°


----------



## BertB (25. Mai 2014)

klingt super

bin fast versucht mir ne dritte zu bestellen,

aber ich lass es glaub doch lieber

vielleicht, wenn 2011-3 da ist, und die karten noch weiter gesunken


----------



## herpor (25. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Eine 270X braucht nie 500Watt.
> 
> Das hier reicht  be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
also ein dickes *DANKESCHÖN* für die vielen Anregungen und Tipps.

ich bleibe bei dem 700Watt Teil aus dem einfachen Grund das es gleich für das nächste Motherboard (nächstes Jahr) hernehmen kann, vielleicht kann ich ja dann die Grafikkarte auch wieder verwenden.


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Mai 2014)

Dann nimm nen l9 700watt


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Mai 2014)

Kein Problem, wenigstens musst du dir nie wieder Sorgen machen, das dein Netzteil zu klein ist... Selbst wenn du dir noch eine von deiner Grafikkarte einbaust


----------



## myLoooo (25. Mai 2014)

Powercolor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ - wie ist dort die Lautstärke?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Powercolor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ - wie ist dort die Lautstärke?!


 
Gut. Ähnlich wie bei der TriX


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Mai 2014)

Wenn die kohle hast hol dir die Vapor-X


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Wenn die kohle hast hol dir die Vapor-X


 
Wieso? begründung ist wohl auch nicht mehr?

Den Aufpreis zu vaporX kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Fiftdey (25. Mai 2014)

Gerade ist mir watch dogs abgeschmiert, windows hat einen AMD Treiber Fehler gemeldet - nix ging mehr & auf dem Desktop kam dann ein dauerhaftes tut tut tut 
Nix ging mehr.. Neu Start nun geht's weiter


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Mai 2014)

Kälter leiser schneller


----------



## myLoooo (25. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Kälter leiser schneller


 
Die ist aber deutlich teuerer. Ist der Unterschied so heftig? Ich hab mir gedacht bei den Budget zu kürzen auf 350 Euro. Für eine Grafikkarte


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Kälter leiser schneller


 
Die PCS+ ist genau so schnell.

Die PCS+ ist ebenso kühler und fast gleich laut.
Der Aufpreis ist meiner Meinung nach sinnlos


----------



## Rotlicht-Astra (25. Mai 2014)

Das sind 3 -4 fps die schneller ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

Rotlicht-Astra schrieb:


> Das sind 3 -4 fps die schneller ist.


 
Die VaporX hat 50Mhz mehr Speichertakt, dafür 10Mhz weniger Coretakt. Das nimmt sich nichts da Coretakt besser skaliert als Speichertakt....


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Mai 2014)

So die Club3D -RoyalAce ist nicht mehr bestellt
Laut Forumskollegen echt nicht sooo der Hit,- zudem bin ich wohl nicht einer welcher das Glück auf seine Seite hat  

Hier sein Bericht:

Von den VRM Temps ist der Valley Benchmark schon ziemlich heftig, da kommt auch kein Crysis 3 ran. Die Karte war auch in meinen Rechner drinnen (Phanteks Enthoo Primo)

Valley 1 Stunde run bei 27° Raumtemp im NZXT H440 (Lüfter auf 5V)

GPU: 68°
VRM1: 103°
VRM2: 75°
Lüfter: 65% (gut aus dem Case zu hören)
Vcore: 1,25 (ist Stock so eingestellt)

Valley 1 Stunde run bei 27° Raumtemp im NZXT H440 (Lüfter auf 7V)

GPU: 65°
VRM1: 100°
VRM2: 71°
Lüfter: 62% (gut aus dem Case zu hören)
Vcore: 1,25 (ist Stock so eingestellt)

Valley 1 Stunde run bei 27° Raumtemp im NZXT H440 (Lüfter auf 7V) und undervoltet 

GPU: 64°
VRM1: 90°
VRM2: 63°
Lüfter: 56% (leicht zu hören)
Vcore: 1,18 

Valley 1 Stunde run bei 29° Raumtemp im Phanteks Enthoo Primo (Lüfter auf 5V) und undervoltet

GPU: 61°
VRM1: 85°
VRM2: 60°
Lüfter: 54% (leicht zu hören)
Vcore: 1,18

Valley 1 Stunde run bei 29° Raumtemp im Phanteks Enthoo Primo (Lüfter auf 5V) und undervoltet

GPU: 67°
VRM1: 98°
VRM2: 70°
Lüfter: 45% manuell eingestellt (da sind die Lüfter nicht zu hören)
Vcore: 1,18

Valley 1 Stunde run bei 29° Raumtemp im Phanteks Enthoo Primo (Lüfter auf 5V) und übertaktet

GPU: 70°
VRM1: 103°
VRM2: 79°
Lüfter: 74% (sehr deutlich zu hören, zudem knarzt mit der Geschwindigkeit ein Lüfter)
Vcore: 1,27 (1200 GPU Takt)


Mein Fazit:
Wirklich spaß macht die Karte nur undervoltet, da kann man die Lüfter auch noch drosseln. Wenn man den Lüfter auf 45% fixed und die vcore so lässt, dann kommt nach 30min ein Black Screen (ab 125° VRM1 schaltet die Karte ab).


----------



## Deathy93 (25. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> So die Club3D -RoyalAce ist nicht mehr bestellt
> Laut Forumskollegen echt nicht sooo der Hit,- zudem bin ich wohl nicht einer welcher das Glück auf seine Seite hat
> 
> Hier sein Bericht:
> ...


 
Hab ich ja schon vermutet, dass die VRM Temps zu hoch sind.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Hab ich ja schon vermutet, dass die VRM Temps zu hoch sind.


 
Wie schauts mit deiner VaporX aus?


----------



## Deathy93 (25. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit deiner VaporX aus?


 
Die müsste morgen bei MF sein 

Ich hoffe, bekomme sie dann schnell ausgetauscht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Die müsste morgen bei MF sein
> 
> Ich hoffe, bekomme sie dann schnell ausgetauscht


 
OK. Ich drücke dir die Daumen.

Ich weiß noch nicht so recht, was ich mache. Behalten oder doch auf Nvidia umsteigen oder  reklamieren....


----------



## Deathy93 (25. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> OK. Ich drücke dir die Daumen.
> 
> Ich weiß noch nicht so recht, was ich mache. Behalten oder doch auf Nvidia umsteigen oder  reklamieren....



Wegen dem Spulenfiepen oder wieso? :o


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Wegen dem Spulenfiepen oder wieso? :o


 
Ja wegen dem Zirpen und weil die Lüfter nicht ganz rund laufen.

Ich will nicht Kümmelkackerrei betreiben.
Ich habe auch etwas Bange, dass MF denkt ich reklamiere aus langer Weile. 

Ich möchte einfach eine Karte, die geht und mehr nicht


----------



## Deathy93 (25. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ch möchte einfach eine Karte, die geht und mehr nicht


 
Da kann ich dir ein Lied von singen :o


Wenn die Austauschkarte fiept, behalte ich sie einfach.
Ich habe keine Lust mehr, jede Woche eine Graka zu reklamieren.


----------



## myLoooo (25. Mai 2014)

Ich werde heute Nacht die R9 290 PCs+ bestellen. Ich fand die 60 Euro für die Vapor X bisher nicht gerechtfertigt. 

Ich hoffe die läuft dann auch.

Habe in Moment die Evga Classified läuft stabil. Aber 480 Euro seh ich nicht ein zubezahlen.
Und einerseits möchte mal wieder eine Amd haben. Zu Mal Watch Dogs bei einer R9 genauso gut läuft.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

Hubert Kienzl schrieb:


> ok, danke für eure antworten.
> hab die cpu stabil auf 3150mhz übertaktet
> mehr funktioniert stabil nicht, naja wenigstens etwas.
> 
> mfg hubert kienzl


 
Ich überlege noch 

Wenn es nicht besser wird, werde ich entweder meinen PC verkaufen oder eine Grüne nehmen da ich die Sch***** voll habe.....


----------



## myLoooo (25. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch   Wenn es nicht besser wird, werde ich entweder meinen PC verkaufen oder eine Grüne nehmen da ich die Sch***** voll habe.....



Die Fiepen auch  Schauen meinen Thread


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Die Fiepen auch  Schauen meinen Thread


 
 Vielleicht sollte ich doch meinen PC verscherbeln und eine Konsole holen


----------



## myLoooo (25. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich doch meinen PC verscherbeln und eine Konsole holen


  Welche Probleme sind denn vorhanden? Erst Empfehlen und dann doch die Grafikkarte wechseln.

Hast du die Vapor oder PCs+?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Welche Probleme sind denn vorhanden?
> Erst Empfehlen und dann doch die Grafikkarte wechseln.


 
Ich habe die VaporX nie empfohlen 

Zirpen und die Lüfter schleifen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> OK. Ich drücke dir die Daumen.
> 
> Ich weiß noch nicht so recht, was ich mache. Behalten oder doch auf Nvidia umsteigen oder  reklamieren....



Reklamieren ....wenn auf Lager,dann gehts schnell ....

Gerade ja noch eine stunde BF4 MP gezockt ....bin zufrieden 

1100/1400mhz und max 74 Grad gpu & VRMs max 68 Grad bei max 41% luffi....

Sehr hohe raumtemp und alle luffis auf 600u/min


----------



## myLoooo (25. Mai 2014)

Wenn du bei MF Goldservice hast - ist doch egal. Oder mal Telefonieren. Hat Powercolor kein Direktservice im Luxx.

Für 350 Euro ist die Karte eigentlich Wahnsinn. Hab mich auch nicht getraut. Aber bei der GTX 780 hatte ich auch Soviele Probleme und hab sogar 100 Euro mehr bezahlt.

 Ich hoffe meine Karte hat keine Probleme ;/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Wenn du bei MF Goldservice hast - ist doch egal. Oder mal Telefonieren. Hat Powercolor kein Direktservice im Luxx.
> 
> Für 350 Euro ist die Karte eigentlich Wahnsinn. Hab mich auch nicht getraut. Aber bei der GTX 780 hatte ich auch Soviele Probleme und hab sogar 100 Euro mehr bezahlt.
> 
> Ich hoffe meine Karte hat keine Probleme ;/


Ich habe zur Zeit die VaporX verbaut.......  


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Reklamieren ....wenn auf Lager,dann gehts schnell ....
> 
> Gerade ja noch eine stunde BF4 MP gezockt ....bin zufrieden
> 
> 1100/1400mhz und max 74 Grad gpu & VRMs max 68 Grad bei max 41% luffi....


Ich Kogge die Tage mal mit.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich doch meinen PC verscherbeln und eine Konsole holen



Pfui 




Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit die VaporX verbaut.......
> 
> Ich Kogge die Tage mal mit.



Okay


----------



## Rotlicht-Astra (26. Mai 2014)

Also würdet ihr nach der vapor x  die pcs+ empfehlen ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2014)

Rotlicht-Astra schrieb:


> Also würdet ihr nach der vapor x die pcs+ empfehlen ?



ja


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (26. Mai 2014)

Rotlicht-Astra schrieb:


> Also würdet ihr nach der vapor x  die pcs+ empfehlen ?


 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall die PCS+ empfehlen, nicht nur weil ich selbst eine habe, sondern weil ich die Karte rein Preis/Leistungstechnisch im Moment absolut unschlagbar finde. Mit ein wenig Investition von Zeit, kann man auch die Lüfter auf das gleiche Niveau der Vapor-X bringen. Wenn Du nur kaufen und nutzen willst, gibt es keinen Grund die 60€ für die Vapor-X aus zugeben. Die Leistung ist sicher gleich. Die Tri-X ist auch auf dem Niveau der Beiden, aber finde ich von der Verarbeitung nicht ganz auf dem Level. Wobei die Kritik aber auf verdammt hohem Niveau ist und nicht weniger zu empfehlen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Mai 2014)

Rotlicht-Astra schrieb:


> Also würdet ihr nach der vapor x  die pcs+ empfehlen ?


 
Ich würde die PCS+ vor der VaporX empfehlen


----------



## myLoooo (26. Mai 2014)

Dann mal sehen vielleicht hab ich die richtige Karte gefunden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich würde die PCS+ vor der VaporX empfehlen



Ja Ja     da hat sich jemand Verliebt


----------



## hammelgammler (26. Mai 2014)

Ja echt geil. 
Meine R9 290X macht schon wieder Probleme, dauernd Artefakte, Treiberabsturz etc... Denke die hat ein weg mit dem Speicher. :/

Muss mir jetzt ne neue besorgen... 
Wie sieht es aus, ich hab den Thread seit längerem nicht verfolgt wegen Abi, welche R9 290 ist jetzt die beste? 
Die Vapor-X? 

Und noch etwas: Meint ihr, für eine vermeintlich defekte R9 290X bekommt man noch was? Müsste die dann auch irgendwie verkaufen...


----------



## X2theZ (26. Mai 2014)

warum willst du die als defekt verkaufen? da muss doch noch garantie drauf sein.
einschicken zur reperatur is schon mal fix möglich. oder willst du den verlust durch verkauf einer vermeintlich defekten hardware absichtlich hinnehmen? 

die "beste" 290 .... ^^
die leistungsunterschiede aller hersteller sind durch "self-oc" schon mal irrelevant für die kaufentscheidung - zumal da sowieso die chipgüte entscheidet, ob man 1 oder 2 fps mehr oder weniger hat 
die frage ist nur, wieviel du für eine bessere (leisere) kühlung ausgeben willst.
da kann ich aus eigenerfahrung sagen, dass die vapro-x sicher eine der besten ist. andere hersteller kann ich mangels erfahrung nicht empfehlen - vielleicht noch jemand anderes.
aber eine weitere sehr gute alternative kann auch ein ref-pcb + nachrüstkühler sein


----------



## hammelgammler (26. Mai 2014)

Also die GPU hab ich gebraucht bei Kleinanzeigen gekauft hab demnach keine Garantie drauf. 
Zudem hab ich den original Referenzkühler nicht mehr, dieser wäre ja eh zwingend nötig um sie einzuschicken. 

Dementsprechend bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig. 

Ich denke das ich dann die PCS+ nehmen werde, sind immerhin knapp 55€ weniger. 

Nur was kann man noch so kriegen für eine vermeintlich defekte?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Mai 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ich denke das ich dann die PCS+ nehmen werde, sind immerhin knapp 55€ weniger.


Die PCS+ ist eine super Karte und die 55 mehr zur VaporX lohnen sich nicht finde ich 


hammelgammler schrieb:


> Nur was kann man noch so kriegen für eine vermeintlich defekte?


Sowas bitte hier erfragen.


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ja Ja     da hat sich jemand Verliebt


Sie war halt was besonderes 

"Nicht jeder hat das Zeug zum Klassiker" - die PCS+ schon


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (26. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte mit dem F3108LAB Bios mit der PCS+ am Wochenende eine seltsame Feststellung machen müssen. Bei -50mV (also 0mV nach Werkseinstellung) hatte ich, wenn nur ein Monitor angeschlossen war gern mal einen Blackscreen. Wobei aber zu bemerken ist, das ich den zweiten Monitor nicht an der PCS+, sondern an der iGPU angeschlossen habe.

Kann mir das einer erklären?

Hab dann mal zum Test das F3401LAA Bios geflasht und damit lief es dann. Ist das F3401LAA stabiler, oder war das nur Einbildung? Hab jetzt wieder beide Moni angeschlossen und die Karte läuft mit dem F3401LAA @ 1100/1400 @ 1,148V 
Richtig schick finde ich dabei, das die Karte dabei nicht über 68°C geht. Und dabei hab ich noch nix an WLP oder Kühlung optimiert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dem F3108LAB Bios mit der PCS+ am Wochenende eine seltsame Feststellung machen müssen. Bei -50mV (also 0mV nach Werkseinstellung) hatte ich, wenn nur ein Monitor angeschlossen war gern mal einen Blackscreen. Wobei aber zu bemerken ist, das ich den zweiten Monitor nicht an der PCS+, sondern an der iGPU angeschlossen habe.
> 
> Kann mir das einer erklären?
> 
> ...


kann durchaus sein, dass das AA besser läuft.

Habe auch mal etwas getestet. Meien VaporX läuft jetzt mit 1100/1400 @ -25mV (1,094V)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (26. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> kann durchaus sein, dass das AA besser läuft.
> 
> Habe auch mal etwas getestet. Meien VaporX läuft jetzt mit 1100/1400 @ -25mV (1,094V)
> 
> ...


 
Na das sieht doch richtig gut aus und mit 44% Luffi auch sicher nicht hörbar! Die Temps von VRM1&2 finde ich echt bemerkenswert bei der niedrigen Lüftergeschwindigkeit 

Hast Du das Powerlimit nur proforma rauf genommen, oder hat die Karte den Takt echt nicht gehalten? 

Das AA ist auch neuer als das AB.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch richtig gut aus und mit 44% Luffi auch sicher nicht hörbar!
> 
> Das AA ist auch neuer als das AB.


 
Naja geht. Höre eh meist musik (90%) und da stören Lüfter nicht wirklich. trotzdem könnte mehr gehen.

Vielleicht haben die einfach noch etwas Zauberstaub drüber getan damit es stabiler läuft  Bei PowerColor ist alles möglich


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (26. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja geht. Höre eh meist musik (90%) und da stören Lüfter nicht wirklich. trotzdem könnte mehr gehen.
> 
> Vielleicht haben die einfach noch etwas Zauberstaub drüber getan damit es stabiler läuft  Bei PowerColor ist alles möglich


 
Pseudo hol dir doch die PowerColor Devil 13  PowerColor Devil 13: Zwei R9 290X als Multi-GPU-Karte - ComputerBase
Das Teil sieht ja mal fett aus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sie war halt was besonderes



Wie süß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Pseudo hol dir doch die PowerColor Devil 13  PowerColor Devil 13: Zwei R9 290X als Multi-GPU-Karte - ComputerBase
> Das Teil sieht ja mal fett aus


 
Schick  Wenn das Geld da wäre, würde ich sie mir ernsthaft holen. Und die maus,die ich mir in nächster zeit eventuell kaufen wolltei st auch dabei


----------



## JohnnyXVI (26. Mai 2014)

Wieso holt ihr euch alle eine PCS+? Die TriX ist doch mindestens genauso kühl aber sogar leiser. Außerdem ist der powercolor Support ja wohl nicht so überragend. Ich finde nichts was gegen die TriX spricht im Vergleich zur PCS+.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Pseudo hol dir doch die PowerColor Devil 13  PowerColor Devil 13: Zwei R9 290X als Multi-GPU-Karte - ComputerBase
> Das Teil sieht ja mal fett aus



Mieser Apparat  Wird man sehen ob die Kühlung da reicht, aber 3 Lüfter + Tripple Slot verspricht schon mal gutes


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Wieso holt ihr euch alle eine PCS+? Die TriX ist doch mindestens genauso kühl aber sogar leiser. Außerdem ist der powercolor Support ja wohl nicht so überragend. Ich finde nichts was gegen die TriX spricht im Vergleich zur PCS+.


 
Naja ich sehe das anders. hatte beide da und schon die Wertigkeit der PCS+ ist eine ganz andere als bei der TriX. Kalr ist die TriX auch eine super Karte. Die PCS+ kühler wohingegen die TriX etwas leiser ist.

WOher willat du wissen, dass der Support nicht sehr gut ist?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> kann durchaus sein, dass das AA besser läuft.
> 
> Habe auch mal etwas getestet. Meien VaporX läuft jetzt mit 1100/1400 @ -25mV (1,094V)



Sieht doch schick aus....also ich kann nicht mehr als -12mv weil sonst es im idle spinnt ....drop bis auf 1,10v Ca......Avg so 1,11v....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Sieht doch schick aus....also ich kann nicht mehr als -12mv weil sonst es im idle spinnt ....drop bis auf 1,10v Ca......Avg so 1,11v....


 
Naja es ist trotzdem nciht zufrieden stellend. So ein Hype um die Karte und im Endeffekt kaum besser


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (26. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Schick  Wenn das Geld da wäre, würde ich sie mir ernsthaft holen. Und die maus,die ich mir in nächster zeit eventuell kaufen wolltei st auch dabei


 
Ich habe noch eine R9 270X PCS+ auf Lager, die hat auch die Double Blades und diesen „Turbo Timer“ 

Zu den Blades, das macht echt was aus. Hatte eine ASUS R9 270X DCII Top und die PowerColor R9 270X PCS+ bei mir im Rechner abwechselnd gehabt. Die ASUS war schon leise, aber die PCS+ mit den Double hat dem ganzen noch einmal die Krone  aufgesetzt.

R9 270X PCS+ mit Doual Blades



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R9 270X PCS+ im Vergleich zur großen Schwester



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R9 290 PCS+ im Vergleich zur ASUS R9 270X DCII Top



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Sorry für schlechte Quali, da war meine HTC-Kamera noch im Eimer)


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (26. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Wieso holt ihr euch alle eine PCS+? Die TriX ist doch mindestens genauso kühl aber sogar leiser. Außerdem ist der powercolor Support ja wohl nicht so überragend. Ich finde nichts was gegen die TriX spricht im Vergleich zur PCS+.


 
Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Powercolor Support sind durchweg Positiv. Der Start ist zwar oft recht zäh, bis man jemanden an der Strippe oder Tastatur hat, wenn der Kontakt einmal steht, dann läuft es aber auch. Bin ganz sicher kein Fanboy, die anderen Anbieter sind sicher auch gut, aber nicht alle besser.

Und wenn die Tri-X (die ich auch schon hatte) mindestens genauso kühl ist, dann spricht auch nix gegen die PCS+  Es ist halt Geschmacksache. Die PCS+, Tri-X und Vapor-X sind alle Drei ganz klasse Karten und jede für sich zu empfehlen.

EDIT: Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Powercolor Support sind durchweg Positiv. Der Start ist zwar oft recht zäh, bis man jemanden an der Strippe oder Tastatur hat, wenn der Kontakt einmal steht, dann läuft es aber auch. Bin ganz sicher kein Fanboy, die anderen Anbieter sind sicher auch gut, aber nicht alle besser.
> 
> Und wenn die Tri-X (die ich auch schon hatte) mindestens genauso kühl ist, dann spricht auch nix gegen die PCS+  Es ist halt Geschmacksache. Die PCS+, Tri-X und Vapor-X sind alle Drei ganz klasse Karten und jede für sich zu empfehlen.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry für den Doppelpost



Da haste Recht


----------



## JohnnyXVI (26. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja ich sehe das anders. hatte beide da und schon die Wertigkeit der PCS+ ist eine ganz andere als bei der TriX. Kalr ist die TriX auch eine super Karte. Die PCS+ kühler wohingegen die TriX etwas leiser ist.
> 
> WOher willat du wissen, dass der Support nicht sehr gut ist?


 Habe hier im Thread und auch woanders schon oft davon gehört, dass der Support nicht allzu gut seit, wenn man nicht im Support-Thread des HLuxx-Forums schreibt. Na gut, die äußere Verarbeitung kann natürlich besser sein.
Die VRM-Kühlung ist laut PCGH ziemlich schwach, wenn man nicht mit mit relativ hoher Lüfterdrehzahl agiert. Die Lautstärke auch über 1,5 Sone höher. Temperaturen etwa gleich, allerdings bei lauteren Lüftern. Also wem die Lautstärke egal ist, dem kann man die natürlich empfehlen.


----------



## BertB (26. Mai 2014)

die pcs+ ist aber auch echt schön 
der metalldeckel ist super


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Mai 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Habe hier im Thread und auch woanders schon oft davon gehört, dass der Support nicht allzu gut seit, wenn man nicht im Support-Thread des HLuxx-Forums schreibt. Na gut, die äußere Verarbeitung kann natürlich besser sein.
> Die VRM-Kühlung ist laut PCGH ziemlich schwach, wenn man nicht mit mit relativ hoher Lüfterdrehzahl agiert. Die Lautstärke auch über 1,5 Sone höher. Temperaturen etwa gleich, allerdings bei lauteren Lüftern. Also wem die Lautstärke egal ist, dem kann man die natürlich empfehlen.


 
PCGH hat gesagt 

Die VRM-Temps der TriX und PCS+ waren bei mir nicht großartig auseinander.....


----------



## MotDaD (26. Mai 2014)

Ohh man, ich musste jetzt aufgrund von massiven Hitze-Problemen meine Asus R9 290 DirectCU II OC einsenden und erstmal wieder meine HD7870 einbauen - und das ein Tag vor WatchDogs 
Ich habe bis jetzt ja immer auf Asus gesetzt, aber was sie sich mit den R9 290(x)-Modellen gedacht haben ist mir echt schleierhaft


----------



## myLoooo (26. Mai 2014)

Freue mich auf die PCS+ xD wenn die für den PReis rockt <3.
Aber ein bisschen Zweifel ist bzgl. Blackscreen :S Und wenn man die
Reaktionen im Luxx liest ;/


----------



## Thaiminater (26. Mai 2014)

Heute erstmal 8gb ram und ne ssd bestellt ne   vapor-x r9 290 wird folgen


----------



## hammelgammler (26. Mai 2014)

Okay hat sich erledigt mit der R9 290. 

Hab jetzt eine 780ti iChill für 415€ inkl Rechnung gekauft.


----------



## Midgart (26. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Thread, jedenfalls bin ich auf der Suche nach ner günstigen R9 290 (~300€?). Könntet ihr mir da was empfehlen?

Meine Ansprüche an Lautstärke und Temperatur sind nicht sehr hoch, es sollte sich hald im "normalen" Bereich bewegen. 

Kann man die XFX R9 290 beruhigt kaufen? Die Bewertungen sind ja nicht die besten...

Mein bisheriges Setup:
Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold

Schon mal Danke im voraus!


----------



## Trillonix (26. Mai 2014)

Ich will mir eine R9 290 (bis max. 450€) kaufen. Gibt es die Vapor-X auch in Tri-X weil ich die nie finde. Oder gibts bessere als die Sapphire


----------



## Jim1234-- (26. Mai 2014)

Midgart schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Thread, jedenfalls bin ich auf der Suche nach ner günstigen R9 290 (~300€?). Könntet ihr mir da was empfehlen?
> 
> Meine Ansprüche an Lautstärke und Temperatur sind nicht sehr hoch, es sollte sich hald im "normalen" Bereich bewegen.
> 
> ...


 
Wolte mir die auch kaufen aber die Temp. Sind zu hoch daher nehme ich jetzt eine r9 280x powercolor und habe mehr Geld um später nachzurüsten wäre auch mein Rat an Dich ps meine Komponenten sehen fast gleich aus wie bei dir wie viel leistung bringt deiner?


----------



## Jim1234-- (26. Mai 2014)

Wo ist eigendlich der Unterschied zwichen r9 280 mit bzw ohne X 
Ich denke das kann man hier fragen da es midgard auch helfen Kanada dort auch noch 30€ sparen kann


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (26. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> PCGH hat gesagt
> 
> Die VRM-Temps der TriX und PCS+ waren bei mir nicht großartig auseinander.....


 
Hmm... bei meinen PCS+ karten hat der VRM1 schon die 100° geknackt. Das war aber auch mit mit 30% Lüfter und overclock (stock voltage). 100° ist per se nicht unbedingt ein Problem weil die Komponenten grundsätztlich dafür ausgelegt sind. Einige Leute bei overclockers UK, miner die vermutlich Ahnung von overclocking und Lebendserwartung haben finden das nicht so gut. Begründungen sind, dass es trotzdem die Lebendsdauer verkürzt und Übertaktungen instabil machen kann.

Ich denke die vapor ist schon die bessere Karte, aber keinesfalls 50€ besser.

@XFX: ich habe auch gestaunt, dass die so billig ist. Anscheinend wird die ziemlich heiß, 93° GPU und 130° VRM1. Aber sie soll recht leise sein, vielleicht geht da mit angepasster Lüfterkurve mehr (dann aber lauter).


----------



## roNskI (26. Mai 2014)

Trillonix schrieb:


> Ich will mir eine R9 290 (bis max. 450€) kaufen. Gibt es die Vapor-X auch in Tri-X weil ich die nie finde. Oder gibts bessere als die Sapphire



Dann empfehle ich dir doch glatt die hier:

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...-X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_958305.html

Tri-X bezieht sich auf den Kühler der Grafikkarte - Tripple Fan wie du auf den Bildern umschwer erkennen kannst 
Der richtige Name ist eigentlich so
Radeon Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X 4GB OC

Eine bessere R9 290 gibt es in meinen Augen nicht..



hammelgammler schrieb:


> Okay hat sich erledigt mit der R9 290.
> 
> Hab jetzt eine 780ti iChill für 415€ inkl Rechnung gekauft.



Herzlichn..
Dann bist du jetzt hier raus..

Aber trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## Midgart (26. Mai 2014)

> @XFX: ich habe auch gestaunt, dass die so billig ist. Anscheinend wird die ziemlich heiß, 93° GPU und 130° VRM1. Aber sie soll recht leise sein, vielleicht geht da mit angepasster Lüfterkurve mehr (dann aber lauter).



Also ich hab mir jetzt mal ein paar Tests durchgelesen und mit entsprechenden Einstellungen kann man die Temparaturen in der Tat noch etwas normalisieren. 
Ich glaub ich glaub ich riskiere es einfach mal, zurückschicken kann man die ja immer noch.
Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Mai 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Hmm... bei meinen PCS+ karten hat der VRM1 schon die 100° geknackt. Das war aber auch mit mit 30% Lüfter und overclock (stock voltage). 100° ist per se nicht unbedingt ein Problem weil die Komponenten grundsätztlich dafür ausgelegt sind. Einige Leute bei overclockers UK, miner die vermutlich Ahnung von overclocking und Lebendserwartung haben finden das nicht so gut. Begründungen sind, dass es trotzdem die Lebendsdauer verkürzt und Übertaktungen instabil machen kann.
> 
> Ich denke die vapor ist schon die bessere Karte, aber keinesfalls 50€ besser.
> 
> @XFX: ich habe auch gestaunt, dass die so billig ist. Anscheinend wird die ziemlich heiß, 93° GPU und 130° VRM1. Aber sie soll recht leise sein, vielleicht geht da mit angepasster Lüfterkurve mehr (dann aber lauter).




Die Club 3D Royal Ace taktet ab 115° VRM1 Temp schon runter und ab 125° wird die Karte abgeschalten.
Ich würde bei VRM nichts riskieren, eine Karte die da keinen Kühler drauf hat oder die mit Kühler schon 100° erreichen ist ein Fail. Bei heißen Sommertagen kannst da locker nochmal 5° draufgeben, dann agiert die Karte am Limit.

Wenn man sich schon eine AMD antun will (ja ich weiß aber ich halte nicht viel den AMD Treibern) dann Sapphire Vapor-X oder Referenz mit anderen Kühler.
Die ganzen anderen Karten vor allem die XFX kann man getrost vergessen.


----------



## Deathy93 (26. Mai 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Hmm... bei meinen PCS+ karten hat der VRM1 schon die 100° geknackt. Das war aber auch mit mit 30% Lüfter und overclock (stock voltage). 100° ist per se nicht unbedingt ein Problem weil die Komponenten grundsätztlich dafür ausgelegt sind. Einige Leute bei overclockers UK, miner die vermutlich Ahnung von overclocking und Lebendserwartung haben finden das nicht so gut. Begründungen sind, dass es trotzdem die Lebendsdauer verkürzt und Übertaktungen instabil machen kann.
> 
> Ich denke die vapor ist schon die bessere Karte, aber keinesfalls 50€ besser.
> 
> @XFX: ich habe auch gestaunt, dass die so billig ist. Anscheinend wird die ziemlich heiß, 93° GPU und 130° VRM1. Aber sie soll recht leise sein, vielleicht geht da mit angepasster Lüfterkurve mehr (dann aber lauter).


 

Bei meinen beiden PCS+ Karten waren die VRM Temps auch ziemlich hoch!
Überhaupt nicht mit der Vapor-X, die ich zuletzt hatte, zu vergleichen.

Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve und ein wenig OC biste ganz schnell bei 100 Grad


----------



## w0dash (26. Mai 2014)

So unzufrieden bin ich mit meiner MSI (Gaming Edition) auch nicht. Zumal es dort nun eine 2. Revision mit verändertem PCB geben soll. Weiß zufällig jemand genaueres?


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Mai 2014)

...ich habe ja in Erwartung des Mopheus die Club3D wieder im Referenzzustand. 
Laut, aber eben die GPU max 80°C und VRM1 57°C und VRM 2 bei 67°C. (bei 1h BF4 "ultra" auf 64er Server, voll)


----------



## Deathy93 (26. Mai 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> So unzufrieden bin ich mit meiner MSI (Gaming Edition) auch nicht. Zumal es dort nun eine 2. Revision mit verändertem PCB geben soll. Weiß zufällig jemand genaueres?


 
Die MSI finde ich top, nur leider zu warm unter Last.


War die einzige Karte bei mir, die kein Spulenfiepen oder black screens hatte.
Das Design finde ich gut und die Verarbeitung ist auch super!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Die MSI finde ich top, nur leider zu warm unter Last.
> 
> War die einzige Karte bei mir, die kein Spulenfiepen oder black screens hatte.
> Das Design finde ich gut und die Verarbeitung ist auch super!



Habe ich auch nett


----------



## MastaKLINGE (26. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Die MSI finde ich top, nur leider zu warm unter Last.  War die einzige Karte bei mir, die kein Spulenfiepen oder black screens hatte. Das Design finde ich gut und die Verarbeitung ist auch super!



Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten. Alles in allem lief meine Gaming auch noch am rundesten. Leider zu schwache Kühlung...  

Da hat/macht meine Lightning definitiv mehr Probleme (gemacht), abgesehen von der Kühlleistung die natürlich wunderbar ist.


----------



## BertB (26. Mai 2014)

Midgart schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt mal ein paar Tests durchgelesen und mit entsprechenden Einstellungen kann man die Temparaturen in der Tat noch etwas normalisieren.
> Ich glaub ich glaub ich riskiere es einfach mal, zurückschicken kann man die ja immer noch.
> Danke für eure Meinungen!


 
ich hab die xfx double dissipation und ich find sie gut,

läuft allerdings im crossfire, daher kann ich die lautstärke unter 50-70% lüfter nicht einschätzen (je nach game)
heiß wird die dabei nicht

seit dem letzten ccc 14.4 kann man allerdings die vrms nicht mehr auslesen,
davor hab ich nie mehr als 75°C gesehen,
aber wie gesagt, relativ hohe lüfterdrehzahl


----------



## Deathy93 (26. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nett


 
Meine Austauschkarte wird auch fehlerfrei sein 

Muss einfach 

Komisch, mein Paket steht immer noch bei 40%, irgendwas stimmt da wohl nicht.
Schon seit Samstag stehts bei 40%


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Meine Austauschkarte wird auch fehlerfrei sein
> 
> Muss einfach
> 
> ...


 
Immer ruhig. Hatte ich auch schon bei meiner ersten PCS+. Die haben einfach das Paket nicht aktualisiert. Aber war am nächsten Tag da


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (26. Mai 2014)

Meine PCS+ läuft mit im Moment mit - 69mV weniger als der Auslieferungszustand. Aktuell mit 1100 / 1400 stabil und der VRM1 hat weniger als 80Grad. Dabei wird die Karte unter BF4 nicht heißer als 65Grad.

Und dabei ist es schon ordentlich warm in der Bude (Südseite mit großen Fenstern). Hab im Idle 0,96V anliegen


----------



## FloUndS0 (27. Mai 2014)

Hi ich will mir auch eine 290 holen weiss aber noch nicht welche.
Entweder die Vapor-x oder die XFX mit Morpheus.Kommt vom Preis ungefähr auf das gleiche hinaus (XFX +Morpheus 15 € billiger) deswegen wollte ich fragen was sinnvoller ist.Ich leg viel Wert auf Silent und Performance womit wäre ich dann besser dran mit der Vapor-x oder der XFX mit dem Morpheus?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Meine Austauschkarte wird auch fehlerfrei sein
> 
> Muss einfach
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe stark


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2014)

FloUndS0 schrieb:


> Hi ich will mir auch eine 290 holen weiss aber noch nicht welche.
> Entweder die Vapor-x oder die XFX mit Morpheus.Kommt vom Preis ungefähr auf das gleiche hinaus (XFX +Morpheus 15 € billiger) deswegen wollte ich fragen was sinnvoller ist.Ich leg viel Wert auf Silent und Performance womit wäre ich dann besser dran mit der Vapor-x oder der XFX mit dem Morpheus?



Vergiss nicht, der Morpheus benötigt noch 2 Leistungsstarke Lüfter.

Meine 290 läuft mit 1000/1300 auf 65 °C GPU, 80 °C VRM auf 70% PWM >> ist nicht wirklich laut, dank der Wingboost 2 Lüftern hört man nur ein rauschen  

Die Vapor X soll ähnlich kühl sein, die VRM Temperaturen sollen noch was geringer sein. Zur Lautstärke kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Fiftdey (27. Mai 2014)

http://www.planet3dnow.de/cms/9916-amd-catalyst-14-6-beta-v1-0-fuer-windows-und-linux/


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Mai 2014)

Powercolor PCS+ heute bei uns um 339 Euro
Mann hätte ich doch nicht allzufrüh das Referenz Modell gekauft, die Preise derzeit sind mehr als nur verlockend!

http://www.bpm-power.com/it/product/1285343/
Jetzt wieder 344 Euro, auch gleich!


----------



## myLoooo (27. Mai 2014)

Ich bin echt gespannt auf die PCS+. Bin dann heute im Testmodus unterwegs.  Ratet ihr lieber das Windows neu aufzusetzen und den Final 14.4 zu installieren? - nach was für eine Zeit sollte die Karte abstürzen?


----------



## CSOger (27. Mai 2014)

Warum denn Windows neu aufsetzen?
Ich würde dem 14.6 Beta Treiber der heute erscheint mal ne Chance geben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt auf die PCS+. Bin dann heute im Testmodus unterwegs.  Ratet ihr lieber das Windows neu aufzusetzen und den Final 14.4 zu installieren? - nach was für eine Zeit sollte die Karte abstürzen?


 
Neu aufsetzen wäre ganz OK 
Eigentlich dürfte nix abstürzen. Nimm bitte 14.4

BTW Gibts bald zu jeder 290(X) dazu http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1352967
Damit wir auch mal raus gehen


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (27. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Neu aufsetzen wäre ganz OK
> Eigentlich dürfte nix abstürzen. Nimm bitte 14.4
> 
> BTW Gibts bald zu jeder 290(X) dazu Wusstet ihr... AMD baut jetzt auch Gartenstühle! - ComputerBase Forum
> Damit wir auch mal raus gehen


 
Da kannst Du dann Deine Vapor-X auf dem AMD Stuhl ordentlich in Scene setzen


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2014)

Zur Info: Download CCC 14.6 Beta 1.0



			
				Changelog schrieb:
			
		

> *Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 14.6 Beta V1.0 Driver for Windows*
> 
> Performance improvements
> Watch Dogs performance improvements
> ...


----------



## eXquisite (27. Mai 2014)

Huh, wird direkt heruntergeladen danke der Info 

LG.


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2014)

Und schon einer Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Beta Treiber gesammelt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Und schon einer Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Beta Treiber gesammelt?


 
Jo ich teste dann mal 



GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Da kannst Du dann Deine Vapor-X auf dem AMD Stuhl ordentlich in Scene setzen


 
Meine Schaukel reicht mir.

Habe schlechte Erfahrung mit Gartenstühlen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Jo ich teste dann mal



Hey Jo was ich dir noch sagen wollte.... teste deine 1100/1400mhz @-25mv mal bei Thief mit Afterburner und OSD zb auf dir obenigen linken Seite anzeigen lassen und dann in den Filmfrequenzen zwischen durch hatte ich da mit -16 oder 19mv ( weiß ich gerade nicht so) da hatte ich immer direkt unterm OSD kleine weisse Punkte (Pixel ) 
Habe dann eine Stufe mehr Saft gegeben und gut ist  Teste mal.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2014)

*Grübel* 
Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich meine HD5870 2GB nicht in Rente schicke. Eine R9 290X würde mich schon arg reizen. Allerdings hab ich da etwas die Übersicht verloren. ^^
Die hier hätte es mir aber schon angetan: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-09-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Und wie sieht es Treiber technisch aus? Gibt es immer noch so viele Probleme?


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> *Grübel*
> Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich meine HD5870 2GB nicht in Rente schicke.



Ironie an| Wieso denn das, die reicht doch noch locker | Ironie aus


----------



## Thief55 (27. Mai 2014)

Wenn hol dir die 290 ohne X, macht aus p/l Sicht mehr Sinn


----------



## eXquisite (27. Mai 2014)

Die 5870 ist doch noch flott genug, war schließlich damals das Top Modell. Aber nett ist die R9 290x auch


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2014)

Die Karte rennt immer noch wie der Teufel, auch wenn sie schon ein paar Jahre auf der GPU hat. Aber der Drang nach etwas neuem ist trotzdem da.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey Jo was ich dir noch sagen wollte.... teste deine 1100/1400mhz @-25mv mal bei Thief mit Afterburner und OSD zb auf dir obenigen linken Seite anzeigen lassen und dann in den Filmfrequenzen zwischen durch hatte ich da mit -16 oder 19mv ( weiß ich gerade nicht so) da hatte ich immer direkt unterm OSD kleine weisse Punkte (Pixel )
> Habe dann eine Stufe mehr Saft gegeben und gut ist  Teste mal.


Werde ich dann mal testen 

BTW habe gestern bei BF4 mitloggen lassen. Da wollte der Bock auf einmal nicht mehr unt gammelte bei 300Mhz rum 


<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> *Grübel*
> Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich meine HD5870 2GB nicht in Rente schicke. Eine R9 290X würde mich schon arg reizen. Allerdings hab ich da etwas die Übersicht verloren. ^^
> Die hier hätte es mir aber schon angetan: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-09-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Und wie sieht es Treiber technisch aus? Gibt es immer noch so viele Probleme?


Eine 290 macht weit aus mehr Sinn vom P/L her. Und eine 290(X) ist mehr als Doppelt so schnell wie deine 5870 


<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Karte rennt immer noch wie der Teufel, auch wenn sie schon ein paar Jahre auf der GPU hat. Aber der Drang nach etwas neuem ist trotzdem da.


Ist doch voll ok. Bin von 580SLI auf eine 290 umgestiegen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2014)

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...-X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_958305.html

Oder

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-PCS--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_950327.html

Oder

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Full-Retail-_946304.html


Also die Vaporx ist das Rundere Paket . Hat sehr gute VRM Temps und auch gute Gpu Temp . Leiseste Karte im idle und Last .Hat natürlich auch Spielereien ala Sapphire Logo leuchtend (blau/gelb/rot) Temperatur abhängig . LEDS auf der Backplate die die Last der Karte anzeigt . Auch die Stromversorgung ist besser ( bessere Komponenten und mehr Phasen usw) aber natürlich teurer als die anderen zwei.

Die Pcs+ steht an zweiter Stelle . Diese hat bessere Gpu Temps aber auch dafür etwas lauter ( man bekommt sie aber schnell leise) die VRM Temps sind aber schon höher .Idle Lautstärke sehr gut. Die Karte hat eine sehr gute Verarbeitung und P/L technisch der Knaller . 

Die Trix ist so ähnlich , hat einen Tick schlechtere Gpu Temp aber dafür etwas bessere (Tick) VRM Temps. Im idle lauter als die pcs .Aber teurer als die pcs+

also alle drei sind gute Karten .

Such dir die beste nach deinen Geschmack aus


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

Entweder die Luxxseite ist überlastet oder ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter. Dauert ewig mit dem neuen Treiber


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2014)

> Eine 290 macht weit aus mehr Sinn vom P/L her. Und eine 290(X) ist mehr als Doppelt so schnell wie deine 5870


Doppelt so schnell klingt immer gut!  Dann wird die gute alte Asus HD5870 Matrix Platinum wohl auf die Ersatzbank wandern. 



> Such dir die beste nach deinen Geschmack aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke für die Zusammenfassung! Da ich ein kleiner High-End Fanatiker bin, wird es wohl die Vapor-X Version der R9-290X werden. 
Außerdem sollte die Karte dann wieder seine 4-5 Jährchen halten. So oft kauf ich mir nämlich keine neue Grafikkarte. ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Danke für die Zusammenfassung! Da ich ein kleiner High-End Fanatiker bin, wird es wohl die Vapor-X Version der R9-290X werden.
> Außerdem sollte die Karte dann wieder seine 4-5 Jährchen halten. So oft kauf ich mir nämlich keine neue Grafikkarte. ^^


 
Dann viel Spaß mit der blauen Rakete


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Doppelt so schnell klingt immer gut!  Dann wird die gute alte Asus HD5870 Matrix Platinum wohl auf die Ersatzbank wandern.
> 
> Danke für die Zusammenfassung! Da ich ein kleiner High-End Fanatiker bin, wird es wohl die Vapor-X Version der R9-290X werden.
> Außerdem sollte die Karte dann wieder seine 4-5 Jährchen halten. So oft kauf ich mir nämlich keine neue Grafikkarte. ^^



Auch eine gute Entscheidung


----------



## myLoooo (27. Mai 2014)

So Karte ist da. Windows 7 wird gerade frisch aufgelegt.

Hier sind die ersten Impressionen.


----------



## FloUndS0 (27. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, der Morpheus benötigt noch 2 Leistungsstarke Lüfter.
> 
> Meine 290 läuft mit 1000/1300 auf 65 °C GPU, 80 °C VRM auf 70% PWM >> ist nicht wirklich laut, dank der Wingboost 2 Lüftern hört man nur ein rauschen
> 
> Die Vapor X soll ähnlich kühl sein, die VRM Temperaturen sollen noch was geringer sein. Zur Lautstärke kann ich nichts sagen.


Ich wollte mir auch wenn, die Wingboost 2 holen ich weiß nur nicht ob sich das loht ne 290 umzubauen oder ob ich dann gleich zur Vapor-x greifen soll wenn die ähnliche Temps hat und wahrscheinlich auch nur etwas lauter ist


----------



## Jim1234-- (27. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> So Karte ist da. Windows 7 wird gerade frisch aufgelegt.
> 
> Hier sind die ersten Impressionen.


 
Schicki miki


----------



## myLoooo (27. Mai 2014)

So haben einen paar Benchmarks laufen lassen mit den Temps und der Leistung mehr als zufrieden.
Im IDLE sehr leise. Im Load angenehm  Sehr feines Gerät.

Aber nun kommt es wieder - die Karte fiept ob es kein Morgen geben würde. Durch die Kopfhörer bei allen Spielen.

@PCS+ Besitzer

Würde mich gerne interessieren - wie oft ihr euere Karte getauscht habt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das alle fiepen .....muss eventuell an was anderen liegen , das dieses Spulenfiepen verursacht .....


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2014)

Zum Beispiel am Netzteil...


----------



## myLoooo (27. Mai 2014)

E9 480 Watt vor 2 Wochen gekauft. Hab eine GTX 780 von EVGA hier die fiept kein Stück


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> E9 480 Watt vor 2 Wochen gekauft. Hab eine GTX 780 von EVGA hier die fiept kein Stück



Ist es ein fiepen oder eher ein zirpen ( ähnlich wie ein Rasierer )?


----------



## myLoooo (27. Mai 2014)

Zippyshare.com - Neue Aufnahme 7.m4a

Hier ist ein Soundfile - Lüfter alle auf 20% - 40cm vom Gehäuse.


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2014)

Gerad den Beta Treiber installiert. Ich habe im Idle eine Stromaufnahme von 19 Watt... Mit dem 14.4 nur 11 Watt  Nix gut.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2014)

Werde ich gleich mal gegenprüfen, danke für den Hinweis. 
Glückwunsch zum Morpheus nebenbei, bist du zufrieden mit ihm?


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2014)

Den Morpheus hab ich doch schon genauso lang wie du drauf  Habe mich jetzt mit den Temperaturen abgefunden ( VRM1 bis 80 Grad )

Mit dem 14.4 wieder Idle Werte von 11,8 Watt, mit dem 14.6 19,xx Watt... Das sind fast 50 % mehr Stromaufnahme


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2014)

Stimmt ja.  Sorry, habe ein bisschen den Überblick verloren, der Morpheus hat ja mittlerweile eine rege Verbreitung gefunden. 
Mache gerade den 14.6 drauf, kann dann gleich berichten, wie es bei mir aussieht.


----------



## myLoooo (27. Mai 2014)

Oh Man bei jedem Spiel - hab alles versucht die Karte macht einfach diese Spulengeräusche bin von der Leistung begeistert.


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2014)

Bin ja noch am Morpheus einstellen. Hier mal Temperaturen, Karte ist relativ leise


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bin ja noch am Morpheus einstellen. Hier mal Temperaturen, Karte ist relativ leise



dann teste mal weiter, meiner kommt morgen ........


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2014)

Schaut doch ganz gut aus. 
Also ich konnte keine Unterschiede im Idle feststellen, die Werte bleiben bei ~12,6-13W.


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2014)

mysteriös


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist es ein fiepen oder eher ein zirpen ( ähnlich wie ein Rasierer )?



ist bestimmt deine alte karte mit als Umbau 

In Thief habe ich bis jetzt keine weißen Punkte 

Ab wann spielst du heute Abend BF4?


----------



## myLoooo (27. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ist bestimmt deine alte karte mit als Umbau   In Thief habe ich bis jetzt keine weißen Punkte   Ab wann spielst du heute Abend BF4?



 Humor an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Humor an der richtigen Stelle.


 
Ärger dich nciht. Meine VaporX zirpt auch fröhlich vor sich hin


----------



## Valdasaar (27. Mai 2014)

Welche AMD R290 PCB ist momentan die schnellste?

Danke


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Welche AMD R290 PCB ist momentan die schnellste?
> 
> Danke


 
Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE), Club 3D Radeon R9 290 royalAce, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (CGAX-R9298SO), Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 

Die VaporX hat mehr Speichertakt, die RoyalAce und PCS+ mehr Kerntakt. - Nimmt sich nix.


----------



## myLoooo (27. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ärger dich nciht. Meine VaporX zirpt auch fröhlich vor sich hin



Möchtest du die Karte behalten?


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Mai 2014)

Da spekuliert einer auf ne Vapor-X


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE), Club 3D Radeon R9 290 royalAce, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (CGAX-R9298SO), Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5,
> 
> Die VaporX hat mehr Speichertakt, die RoyalAce und PCS+ mehr Kerntakt. - Nimmt sich nix.



Ich würd allein wegen dem Hammer look die vapor-X nehmen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Möchtest du die Karte behalten?


Denke mal. Seit Januar nur Reklamationen etc. Irgendwo gibt es immer Einschnitte.


Thaiminater schrieb:


> Da spekuliert einer auf ne Vapor-X


Wie meinst du das?


Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich würd allein wegen dem Hammer look die vapor-X nehmen


Wobei die Verarbeitung nicht so gut ist


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ist bestimmt deine alte karte mit als Umbau
> 
> In Thief habe ich bis jetzt keine weißen Punkte
> 
> Ab wann spielst du heute Abend BF4?



Ab ca 23.15Uhr
Kollega ist auch online 
Kannst den auch adden 

BBB-Turbotimmy



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ärger dich nciht. Meine VaporX zirpt auch fröhlich vor sich hin



Meine nicht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ab ca 23.15Uhr
> Kollega ist auch online
> Kannst den auch adden
> 
> BBB-Turbotimmy


Sehr gut  ich hoffe der hat auch eine R9 290 

Hab ihn geaddet


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sehr gut  ich hoffe der hat auch eine R9 290
> 
> Hab ihn geaddet



Ne eine 780Gtx i chilli 
ist hier auch im Forum unter meine Freunde  0815-Typ


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ne eine 780Gtx i chilli
> ist hier auch im Forum unter meine Freunde  0815-Typ


 
Naja wollen wir das mal akzeptieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich warte 

BTT Gibt es schon einen BIOS-Editor für die 290(X)?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja wollen wir das mal akzeptieren
> 
> Ich warte
> 
> BTT Gibt es schon einen BIOS-Editor für die 290(X)?



Muss erstmal wieder reinkommen bei BF4.........nix klappt mehr  zuviel geskillt


----------



## Bandit3644 (27. Mai 2014)

Servus,

hat hier einer ne Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 3X OC ?
Ich scheine hier eine Ausnahme zu sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

Bandit3644 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat hier einer ne Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 3X OC ?
> Ich scheine hier eine Ausnahme zu sein.


 
The Hai, bert etc. You are not alone


----------



## Bandit3644 (27. Mai 2014)

Ihr Ruf ist schlechter als sie ist, da zirpt nix .
Hab die auf Standard 947 MHz laufen und -62mV.
GPU Temps sind bei ca. 65° und VRM 1 und 2 bei ca. 68°.
Denke mal das sind ganz gute werte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

Bandit3644 schrieb:


> Ihr Ruf ist schlechter als sie ist, da zirpt nix .
> Hab die auf Standard 947 MHz laufen und -62mV.
> GPU Temps sind bei ca. 65° und VRM 1 und 2 bei ca. 68°.
> Denke mal das sind ganz gute werte.


Sehr gute Werte sogar


----------



## MastaKLINGE (27. Mai 2014)

Bandit3644 schrieb:


> Ihr Ruf ist schlechter als sie ist, da zirpt nix . Hab die auf Standard 947 MHz laufen und -62mV. GPU Temps sind bei ca. 65° und VRM 1 und 2 bei ca. 68°. Denke mal das sind ganz gute werte.



ASIC?


----------



## myLoooo (27. Mai 2014)

So PCS+ ist eingepackt und geht morgen auf den Weg zum Austausch


----------



## Bandit3644 (27. Mai 2014)

ASIC 80 %

Läuft unter Last zwischen 0,985 und 1 Volt Stabil.
Fan-Speed bei 50 %.


----------



## Thief55 (27. Mai 2014)

So nach einer halben Woche mit der vapor-x noch mal etwas mehr  
Temperaturen gehen hoch bis auf 78, liegt aber womöglich teils auch an dem kaum vorhandenem airflow in meinen Gehäuse weil die Lüfter nur auf 7V laufen  

Zur Performance kann ich nur sagen das die vapor abgeht wie Schmitz Katz, 1440p Thief oder skyrim mit mods ist kein Problem 
Spulenfiepen erst ab circa 1000fps, also kein Problem damit. Echt klasse Teil


----------



## Keinmand (27. Mai 2014)

muss auch nochmal nerven, die finale bestellung wartet ( rest ist mehr oder weniger entschieden ) bis auf die grafikkarte
nur hab ich jetzt die letzten seiten in dem Thread verfolgt und nun bin ich wieder unentschlossen 
die einen sagen die Vapor is schlecht und modelle wie Tri X oder PCS+ sind besser
ich stell die  frage zum x-ten mal weil einfach mal nen preisunterschied von 60€ ist und damit wäre meine SSD schon wieder bezahlt
Die Karte wird ins PCGH Fractal R4 ( gedämmt ) gepackt und da wirds ja bekanntlich nen bisschen wärmer da drin 

Die TOP3:

Produktvergleich Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G), PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE), Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X, 

hoffe danach ist das thema endlich durch


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> muss auch nochmal nerven, die finale bestellung wartet ( rest ist mehr oder weniger entschieden ) bis auf die grafikkarte
> nur hab ich jetzt die letzten seiten in dem Thread verfolgt und nun bin ich wieder unentschlossen
> die einen sagen die Vapor is schlecht und modelle wie Tri X oder PCS+ sind besser
> ich stell die  frage zum x-ten mal weil einfach mal nen preisunterschied von 60€ ist und damit wäre meine SSD schon wieder bezahlt
> ...


 
PCS+. Die Ersparnis wirst du nicht bereuen


----------



## MastaKLINGE (27. Mai 2014)

Bandit3644 schrieb:


> ASIC 80 %  Läuft unter Last zwischen 0,985 und 1 Volt Stabil. Fan-Speed bei 50 %.



Super Karte  da kann man nicht meckern. Die Windforce ist Top so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Bandit3644 (27. Mai 2014)

Ja da hab ich ne gute erwischt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> So nach einer halben Woche mit der vapor-x noch mal etwas mehr
> Temperaturen gehen hoch bis auf 78, liegt aber womöglich teils auch an dem kaum vorhandenem airflow in meinen Gehäuse weil die Lüfter nur auf 7V laufen
> 
> Zur Performance kann ich nur sagen das die vapor abgeht wie Schmitz Katz, 1440p Thief oder skyrim mit mods ist kein Problem
> Spulenfiepen erst ab circa 1000fps, also kein Problem damit. Echt klasse Teil



meine laufen auf 5v und 600U/min


----------



## Deathy93 (28. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> So haben einen paar Benchmarks laufen lassen mit den Temps und der Leistung mehr als zufrieden.
> Im IDLE sehr leise. Im Load angenehm  Sehr feines Gerät.
> 
> Aber nun kommt es wieder - die Karte fiept ob es kein Morgen geben würde. Durch die Kopfhörer bei allen Spielen.


 
Ich hatte 2 PCS+ Karten und dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Bin vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten.
Haben beide extrem gefiept, sogar im Idle.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2 PCS+ Karten und dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Bin vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten.
> Haben beide extrem gefiept, sogar im Idle.


 
Meine waren fiepfrei^^


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Mai 2014)

Laut dem Heutigem Testbericht im Forum zur XFX R9 290 Double Dissipation könnte es nun glatt diese besagte Karte werden
Club3D RoyalAce fällt zwecks Hohem VRM 1 Werte aus
Powercolor R9 290 PCS Spulenfiepen und dies schon bei vielen Kunden, Wahrscheinlichkeit ist mir zu groß!
Sapphire R9 290 Vapor X Teuer, aber gut!  Event. Spulenfiepen ....  

XFX R9 290 DD  ---Relativ Leise, Gute GPU Temperatur und mit 67% Lüfter wohl auch die VRM 1 +2 Temperaturen unter 80 Grad.
Untervoltet sollte die Karte echt gut gehen!


----------



## Crush4r (28. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Laut dem Heutigem Testbericht im Forum zur XFX R9 290 Double Dissipation könnte es nun glatt diese besagte Karte werden
> Club3D RoyalAce fällt zwecks Hohem VRM 1 Werte aus
> Powercolor R9 290 PCS Spulenfiepen und dies schon bei vielen Kunden, Wahrscheinlichkeit ist mir zu groß!
> Sapphire R9 290 Vapor X Teuer, aber gut!  Event. Spulenfiepen ....
> ...




Da es im Internet kaum Testberichte gibt die richtig etwas über die XFX aussagen, und ich die karte hier jetzt verbaut habe. teile ich natürlich gerne meine erkenntnisse mit euch ^^


----------



## BertB (28. Mai 2014)

ich find sie auch gut,
bleibt sehr kühl


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Mai 2014)

Ich möchte mich auch gern noch einmal wiederholen, da sicher nicht alle Neueinleser den ganzen Thread lesen. 

Meine Tri-X 
- kein Fiepen, leise und kühl 

1. PCS+
- kein Fiepen, leise und extrem gut kühlbar durch ASIC 82,X %, VRM1 <70 °C

2. PCS+
- kein Fiepen, leise und kühl, relativ hohe Spannung von Haus aus, VRM1 um 80 °C,  duch UV aber gut zu händeln. 

PS: Wie kommt es das manche Leute einen Fiep-Kandidaten nach dem Anderen haben und ich habe zumindest was das an geht Glück, oder gibt es da noch andere Zusammenhänge? Hab schon vermutet, das ich ein schlechtes Gehör habe  hab dann FireStorm laufen lassen und da höre ich Fiepen, aber da sind die FPS jenseits der 1000.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich auch gern noch einmal wiederholen, da sicher nicht alle Neueinleser den ganzen Thread lesen.
> 
> Meine Tri-X
> - kein Fiepen, leise und kühl
> ...



Richtig und das hat jede Karte


----------



## Badaal (28. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht bestellen sie vom selben Händler, der wohl eine Lieferung mit "Fiepware" erhalten hat? Anders kann ich es mir auch nicht erklären.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (28. Mai 2014)

aber einer bestimmten fps-zahl fiepen alle karten, bei allen herstellern.

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2014)

Hat von euch einer seine R9 290(X) in einem Big-Tower verbaut?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

;6472992 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat von euch einer seine R9 290(X) in einem Big-Tower verbaut?


 
Ja im 750D


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Mai 2014)

R9 290 @ NZXT Source 530


----------



## die.foenfrisur (28. Mai 2014)

ja, wie sicherlich die meisten hier. (Corsair 600T)
wieso?

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2014)

Mich würde nämlich mal interessieren wie sich das auf die Temperaturen der Karten auswirkt.  Habt ihr im laufe der Jahre da Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich raus, meine ist unter Wasser .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

;6473024 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde nämlich mal interessieren wie sich das auf die Temperaturen der Karten auswirkt.  Habt ihr im laufe der Jahre da Erfahrungen sammeln können?


 
An sich sind die Karten bei mir ~5-10°C kühler gewesen als im Miditower.
Ich denke mal das meiste macht aber der Airflow aus.
Auch in einem Miditower kann man einen guten Airflow haben.

So sieht es momentan bei mir aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2014)

> An sich sind die Karten bei mir ~5-10°C kühler gewesen als im Miditower.


Na das klingt doch schon mal sehr gut!  



> Auch in einem Miditower kann man einen guten Airflow haben.


Wohl wahr! Aber mein gutes altes Antec Twelve Hundred tausche ich nicht aus. 
Mir ist damals in einem Miditower meine gute alte Nvidia 8800 Ultra hops gegangen. :/ Hab mir dann eine Nvidia GTX285 als Ersatz gekauft. Wirklich gelohnt hat es sich allerdings nicht. Nach einer Woche hat es das Mainboard zerlegt. Seit dem bin ich da ein gebranntes Kind. Beim aufräumen hab ich letztens die alte GTX285 2GB in der OVP wieder gefunden. Ist quasi nur eine Woche lang gelaufen, und soll mir als Warnung dienen.


----------



## myLoooo (28. Mai 2014)

Fiepen tut sie wirklich alle. Ich hab bisher viele Karten gehabt.Eine EVGA GTX 780 Classy hat bisher am besten Abschnitten die kostet auch dementsprechend.

Ab 1000fps ganz leises zirpen. Ich hab mir dementsprechend schon Mainboard und ein neues Netzteil gekauft. E9 480W.

Viele meinen das Geräusch kommt vom Netzteil - das bezweifel ich - da die EVGA nicht zirpt und das Netzteil aus dem Gehäuse ausgebaut worden ist.

Die Leistung von PCS+ ist hervorragend wenn ich da die GTX 780 von EVGA betrachte.

Habe bei meinem Örtlichen Händler angefragt - der will für die PCS+ einfach Mal 380 Euro haben. Das heißt warten bis Mindfactory die Austauschkarte versendet.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch schon mal sehr gut!
> 
> 
> Wohl wahr! Aber mein gutes altes Antec Twelve Hundred tausche ich nicht aus.
> Mir ist damals in einem Miditower meine gute alte Nvidia 8800 Ultra hops gegangen. :/ Hab mir dann eine Nvidia GTX285 als Ersatz gekauft. Wirklich gelohnt hat es sich allerdings nicht. Nach einer Woche hat es das Mainboard zerlegt. Seit dem bin ich da ein gebranntes Kind. Beim aufräumen hab ich letztens die alte GTX285 2GB in der OVP wieder gefunden. Ist quasi nur eine Woche lang gelaufen, und soll mir als Warnung dienen.


 
Meine GTS250 ist auch abgefackelt. 

Solange die AKrte genung Luft bekommt ist alles ok. Und ich finde bis zum Temperaturtarget schafft man es nicht. Außer man spielt nebem einer heizung


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2014)

> Meine GTS250 ist auch abgefackelt.


Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes? 



> Solange die AKrte genung Luft bekommt ist alles ok. Und ich finde bis  zum Temperaturtarget schafft man es nicht. Außer man spielt nebem einer  heizung


Ich zock im Keller. Da ist´s auch im Sommer schön kühl.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes?
> Ja. Hat sogar noch SATA-Kabel mit in den Tod gerissen -.-
> 
> Schon etwas gesäubert aber man siehts
> ...


Ich muss immer zeitig aufstehen und die Jalousien runter machen, sonst scheint die Sonne rein und heizt auf -.- Aber den rest des Tages habe ich dann Ruhe vor dem Lichtball  Ich denke mal meine 290 freut sich da auch. Obwohl die nicht kühl bleiben will


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2014)

Uff! Ok, so krass war es bei meiner alten 8800er Karte nicht. Da hat sich nur der VRam verabschiedet. 



> Obwohl die nicht kühl bleiben will


Woran hakt es? Kein gutes Custom-Modell?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Uff! Ok, so krass war es bei meiner alten 8800er Karte nicht. Da hat sich nur der VRam verabschiedet.
> 
> 
> Woran hakt es? Kein gutes Custom-Modell?


Die VaporX will nicht so, wie sie soll. Habe anscheinend ein Montagsmodell.

Hätte doch noch einmal eine PCS+ nehmen sollen 

EDIT: @EVGA ich bereite alle vor, damit ich die Karte morgen, mal fein benchen kann. CPu muss auch wieder ausm Winterschlaf aufwachen


----------



## RedVapor (28. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich auch gern noch einmal wiederholen, da sicher nicht alle Neueinleser den ganzen Thread lesen.
> 
> Meine Tri-X
> - kein Fiepen, leise und kühl
> ...



Wiso kann man nicht verlangen dass jemand due 6000 posts in diesem Thread durchliest?
Ich bin ja ein eher stiller Mitleser aber ich finde den Thread sehr interessant.  Bin immer noch am kämpfen.  Die Vernunft sagt das die 7870 noch reicht, aber ich find die 290 einfach gut. Mal schauen wie sich Pirate Island entwickelt.  Wenn die eh spät kommen ubd auch nicht in 20nm wirds ne 290 im Herbst. Bis dahin sind due hoffentlich schon alle zwischen 200 und 300 €.


----------



## Thaiminater (28. Mai 2014)

Welche is eigentlich die schlechteste r9 290?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

RedVapor schrieb:


> Wiso kann man nicht verlangen dass jemand due 6000 posts in diesem Thread durchliest?
> Ich bin ja ein eher stiller Mitleser aber ich finde den Thread sehr interessant.  Bin immer noch am kämpfen.  Die Vernunft sagt das die 7870 noch reicht, aber ich find die 290 einfach gut. Mal schauen wie sich Pirate Island entwickelt.  Wenn die eh spät kommen ubd auch nicht in 20nm wirds ne 290 im Herbst. Bis dahin sind due hoffentlich schon alle zwischen 200 und 300 €.


Gönn dir 


Thaiminater schrieb:


> Welche is eigentlich die schlechteste r9 290?


Schwer zu sagen. Aber ich denke mal das Referenzdesign


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2014)

> Die VaporX will nicht so, wie sie soll. Habe anscheinend ein Montagsmodell.


Was passt denn genau nicht?


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Mai 2014)

... dann muss ich auch Glück haben... meine Clu3D zierp auch nicht. Kein Ton außer Lüfterrauschen. Auch die 7970 war still.
BF4 mit 1100 MHz nix....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was passt denn genau nicht?


 
Zirpen. Wird sher warm und die Verarbeitung ist sehr schelcht. ich erwarte keine Wunder, aber bei einer Karte die so gehypt wird, erwarte ich einfach mehr...


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2014)

Und eine RMA kommt nicht in Frage?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Und eine RMA kommt nicht in Frage?


 
Das wäre dann meine 3. RMA einer 290 in den letzten 4 Monaten bei MF. Und das mahct sicher keinen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2014)

Naja wenn aber die Qualität nicht passt, dann wird das MF wohl einsehen, oder?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Naja wenn aber die Qualität nicht passt, dann wird das MF wohl einsehen, oder?!


 
Denke schon aber trotzdem irgendwie doof. ich reklamiere ja nicht aus Kleinigkeit


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2014)

Naja hohe Wärmeentwicklung ist für mich keine Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Naja hohe Wärmeentwicklung ist für mich keine Kleinigkeit.


 
Stimtm schon. Aber wieder ohne Grafikkarte auskommen ist auch doof -.-


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2014)

Du kannst dir ja eine günstige Ersatzkarte kaufen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja eine günstige Ersatzkarte kaufen


 
Dazu muss ich erst eine Goldmine finden  HAbe mir gestern eine Xonar gegönnt und da ist das Geld erst einmal wieder knapp :/


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Naja hohe Wärmeentwicklung ist für mich keine Kleinigkeit.


 
hohe Wärmeentwicklung ist kein RMA-Grund.
Wenn die Karte bei hoher Wärmeentwicklung sich ausschalten würde, also nicht bei den Werkseitig eingestellten Spezifikationen läuft, dann schon!

Meine 7970 PCS+ VortexII hat bei Vollauslastung unter Valley Bildfehler (Artefakte) gehabt. Für die RMA nach 1,5Jahren war ich in der Beweispflicht und habe daher ein Video gemacht. Alles Weitere war dann kein Problem mehr und wurde durch Powercolor und Caseking sauber abgewickelt.

EDIT: Hab mir eine R9 270X PCS+ als Ersatzkarte gegönnt. Wenn die 290 die ersten 4 Wochen ohne Überraschungen (hab ich selbst schon erlebt) überstanden hat, dann hab ich auch schon einen Abnehmer für die Karte  (die unter uns gesagt verdammt gut ist)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> hohe Wärmeentwicklung ist kein RMA-Grund.


 
Denke ich auch.

meine VaporX hat ihren Sweetspot bei ~>1200Mhz. Die schafft sie mit +100mV vally stabil. Alles andere scheint Artefakte zu machen. Wobei ich nur flüchtig mal getestet habe.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2014)

> hohe Wärmeentwicklung ist kein RMA-Grund.
> Wenn die Karte bei hoher Wärmeentwicklung sich ausschalten würde, also  nicht bei den Werkseitig eingestellten Spezifikationen läuft, dann  schon!


Von letzteren bin ich jetzt mal ausgegangen. Daher der RMA Vorschlag.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Von letzteren bin ich jetzt mal ausgegangen. Daher der RMA Vorschlag.


 
Bei mir ist halt das Problem, dass sie sehr warm wird, zirpt und die Lüfter schleifen (?). An sich denke ich schon über eine RMA nach. Oder ich schick sie zurück und nehme mein Geld wieder. Bin  noch in den 2 Wochen obwohl die KArte an sich schon ganz nett ist.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich ja dann schon mal auf meine Vapor-X gespannt! oO Aber für mich klingt das bei dir nach RMA.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja dann schon mal auf meine Vapor-X gespannt! oO Aber für mich klingt das bei dir nach RMA.


 
Denek auch. Werde dann schon eimal alles fertig machen. Am Wochenende wird sie noch einmal durch eine Dead Island Session gejagt 

Mein *1000.* Beitrag in diesem Thread


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Mai 2014)

.. so, der Morpheus ist drauf ... 1,5h BF4 63°C GPU VRM1 70°C und VRM2 65°C ,  und keine 90°C wie beim ACXtreme IV.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Mai 2014)

Sauber, das sind doch super Werte!


----------



## Deathy93 (28. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei mir ist halt das Problem, dass sie sehr warm wird, zirpt und die Lüfter schleifen (?). An sich denke ich schon über eine RMA nach. Oder ich schick sie zurück und nehme mein Geld wieder. Bin  noch in den 2 Wochen obwohl die KArte an sich schon ganz nett ist.


 
Bei meiner Vapor-X hat der mittlere Lüfter ebenfalls "geschliffen"


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Sauber, das sind doch super Werte!



ja da kann man sich freuen... eben bei ner Rund "Watch_Dogs" auf "ultra" alles unter 60°C.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die VaporX will nicht so, wie sie soll. Habe anscheinend ein Montagsmodell.
> 
> Hätte doch noch einmal eine PCS+ nehmen sollen
> 
> EDIT: @EVGA ich bereite alle vor, damit ich die Karte morgen, mal fein benchen kann. CPu muss auch wieder ausm Winterschlaf aufwachen



Ok da bin ich ja mal gespannt 

Oh ja ziehe nachher Premium


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Denek auch. Werde dann schon eimal alles fertig machen. Am Wochenende wird sie noch einmal durch eine Dead Island Session gejagt
> 
> Mein 1000. Beitrag in diesem Thread



Jo würde auch RMA machen ....


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei mir ist halt das Problem, dass sie sehr warm wird, zirpt und die Lüfter schleifen (?). An sich denke ich schon über eine RMA nach. Oder ich schick sie zurück und nehme mein Geld wieder. Bin  noch in den 2 Wochen obwohl die KArte an sich schon ganz nett ist.


 
Meine Nachbarin ist auch ganz nett 
Hier geht es aber um Deine sauer verdiente Kohle und da braucht mann kein Lüfterschleifen (das ist für mich ein RMA-Grund) hin nehmen. Schreib doch einfach mal an den MF-Support bei denen im Forum, Deine Situation, das Du ja prinzipiell nicht der Meckersack bist, aber auf Grund der schlechten Verarbeitung gezwungen bist. Ist ja schließlich nicht Dein Verschulden und auch nicht Dein Wille.


----------



## X2theZ (28. Mai 2014)

auch ist es nicht die schuld von mf. also werden die auch diese rma ganz nüchtern abarbeiten und sicherlich keine boshaftigkeit deinerseits vermuten.

aber grundsätzlich find ich es löblich, dass du es auch so handhabst, dass das rücktrittsrecht kein freibrief ist, mit der bestellten hardware 4 wochen zu machen, was man will, und diese dann wieder zu retournieren. 


aber in diesem fall, kann man schon von fehlerhafter hardware ausgehen - wenn es so ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> aber grundsätzlich find ich es löblich, dass du es auch so handhabst, dass das rücktrittsrecht kein freibrief ist, mit der bestellten hardware 4 wochen zu machen, was man will, und diese dann wieder zu retournieren.


ich finde sowas gehört sich einfach auch nicht. Ich gehe als Kunde ja auch davon aus, dass die karte meine Anwendungen erfüllt ohne probleme und wenn dies nicht der fall ist *durch einen defekt*, geht sie in rma.

ich habe bis jetzt 2 mal fernabsatz genutzt. Einmal bei einer PC-Maus. und bei der TriX bei einem naderen händler. Die trix hat mir leider nicht zu gesagt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Denek auch. Werde dann schon eimal alles fertig machen. Am Wochenende wird sie noch einmal durch eine Dead Island Session gejagt
> 
> Mein 1000. Beitrag in diesem Thread



Jo würde auch RMA machen ........


----------



## myLoooo (28. Mai 2014)

meine ist Suche vorbei - Hab mich nun wieder auf die Nvidia Seite geschlagen und eine fehlerfreie Karte gefunden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> meine ist Suche vorbei - Hab mich nun wieder auf die Nvidia Seite geschlagen und eine fehlerfreie Karte gefunden.



Welche? du hast doch auch die Evga 780???


----------



## myLoooo (28. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welche? du hast doch auch die Evga 780???


 
Eine Asus GTX 780 für knapp 420 Euro heute gekauft. Leise und Kühl - Keine Gezirpe - Boost geht nur bis 1075Mhz ist aber nun egal.(Ohne OC) ASIC 75% -> B1
Sieht läuft super und sieht auch noch fein aus.

Habe heute von dem besagten ortlichen Händler die PCS+ bekommen. Die ist mit Ach und Krach abgestürzt und ein Gefiepe.
Dann hat mir der Händler die Karte angeboten - da es die besten Rensoanzen bzgl. wenige Spulengefiepe.

Ich hab hier noch ein Watch Dogs Code wenn einer denn haben möchte.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (28. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Eine Asus GTX 780 für knapp 420 Euro heute gekauft. Leise und Kühl - Keine Gezirpe - Boost geht nur bis 1075Mhz ist aber nun egal.(Ohne OC) ASIC 75% -> B1 Sieht läuft super und sieht auch noch fein aus.  Habe heute von dem besagten ortlichen Händler die PCS+ bekommen. Die ist mit Ach und Krach abgestürzt und ein Gefiepe. Dann hat mir der Händler die Karte angeboten - da es die besten Rensoanzen bzgl. wenige Spulengefiepe.  Ich hab hier noch ein Watch Dogs Code wenn einer denn haben möchte.


  Die 780 ist auch nicht schlecht. Hast ja Glück gehabt mit dem B1 Chip, haben nicht alle Karten.

 Watch Dogs brauchste nicht?  Ich nehm ihn gerne.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Eine Asus GTX 780 für knapp 420 Euro heute gekauft. Leise und Kühl - Keine Gezirpe - Boost geht nur bis 1075Mhz ist aber nun egal.(Ohne OC) ASIC 75% -> B1
> Sieht läuft super und sieht auch noch fein aus.
> 
> Habe heute von dem besagten ortlichen Händler die PCS+ bekommen. Die ist mit Ach und Krach abgestürzt und ein Gefiepe.
> ...


 
SUper. Dann viel Spaß mit deiner Karte und das sie dir lange Treue Dienste leistet


----------



## Xcravier (28. Mai 2014)

Je mehr ich hier still mitlese, desto mehr denke ich, dass ich mich wohl doch freuen sollte, dass ich eine absolut Fiepfreie Karte bekommen habe 
Aber dafür habe ich auch 400 Euronen bezahlt, da ich diese Mitte Januar bestellt hatte, und ab Werk 1,2 V auf Last, und deswegen kein OC möglich (schon ausprobiert, aber ich habe es dann irgendwie geschaft mir dadurch mein Windows zu zerschießen, nachdem der Pc durch zu hohen Takt abgestürzt ist) 

Hoffentlich läuft jetzt alle gut mit der Nvidea 
Ich biete dir ein imaginäres Bier für den Key


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

habt ihr das auch manchmal oder geht das jetzt wieder los bei mir? -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Mai 2014)

Nö, sowas hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Xcravier (28. Mai 2014)

Ich bin immer mit der App online, aber wenn ich mal vom Pc aus im Forum bin habe ich das auch nie :/

Also: Du bist Schuld!


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Mai 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .. so, der Morpheus ist drauf ... 1,5h BF4 63°C GPU VRM1 70°C und VRM2 65°C ,  und keine 90°C wie beim ACXtreme IV.


 
welche Lüfter hast du denn drauf?

btw. Super Werte


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> welche Lüfter hast du denn drauf? btw. Super Werte



Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) (UCTB12A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

... die müßten das sein, hatte sie noch rumliegen von meinem AC V8.
Ja ich bin so was von überrascht. Da sind doch auch nur die Kühlerchen drauf und trotzdem so weit niedriger als beim ACX IV


----------



## Deathy93 (28. Mai 2014)

Sapphire R9 290 Vaper Edition gg GTX 780 + evtl Zuzahlung in Bayern - Würzburg | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Ist das jemand von euch? xD


----------



## w0dash (28. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> habt ihr das auch manchmal oder geht das jetzt wieder los bei mir? -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Hatte ich noch nie.

Du könntest mal OCCT mit Artefaktcheck kurz laufen lassen. Wenn der VRAM einen weg hat, dürften da sofort Fehler auftauchen...


----------



## m1ch1 (28. Mai 2014)

heyhey,

NAchdem meine 290 zurückgenommen wurde, und ich nun das Geld habe stehe ich vor der frage welche neue Graka.

Zur auswahl stünden bei mir:
Tri-x +billig +man leist wenige Probleme -im idle recht laut (ca auf ref design)
VaporX +leise +Optisch ansprechen -Teuer - Problematischer als TriX
Ref+Morpheus +leise +beste temps -Teuer -Garantie verlust

gibt es noch eine die ich übersehen hab? (PCS+ scheidet aufgrund des 10€ höheren preises bei TriXleistung aus)


BTW: hat jemand ahnung von recht?
Den ich habe von meinem Händler eine gutschrift über den warenwert erhalten. Müsste da nicht auchnoch die Versandkosten mit dabeisein? und kann er mir eine direkte barauszahlung verweigern? den im falle eines defekts hat er ja nur die wahl zwischen ausbesserung und Rücktritt, aber nicht die option einer Gutschrift in höhe des kaufpreises.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> habt ihr das auch manchmal oder geht das jetzt wieder los bei mir? -.-
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=743122"/>



Ich auch nett


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Mai 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Sapphire R9 290 Vaper Edition gg GTX 780 + evtl Zuzahlung in Bayern - Würzburg | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> Ist das jemand von euch? xD



Haste deine Austausch vaporx schon ?


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Mai 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> heyhey,
> 
> NAchdem meine 290 zurückgenommen wurde, und ich nun das Geld habe stehe ich vor der frage welche neue Graka.
> 
> ...



Referenz + Morpheus + Noiseblocker PLPS = Idle unörbar bei 34 Grad und unter Last zwar hörbar, aber nicht laut bei maximal 65 Grad GPU und 85 Grad VRM1 


Apropos PLPS: An alle, denen die Lüfter im idle zu laut sind >>> Im Afterburner kann man unter 20% PWM gehen UND DIE WERTE WERDEN AUCH ÜBERNOMMEN    Bedeutet: im Idle unhörbar unter Last angenehm leise


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Hatte ich noch nie.
> 
> Du könntest mal OCCT mit Artefaktcheck kurz laufen lassen. Wenn der VRAM einen weg hat, dürften da sofort Fehler auftauchen...


 
Naja bei BF4 wo die Karte Volldampf geben muss, ist mir noch nichts ausgefallen aber bei Surfen und bei Banished - also dort wo die Karte wenig gefordert ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja bei BF4 wo die Karte Volldampf geben muss, ist mir noch nichts ausgefallen aber bei Surfen und bei Banished - also dort wo die Karte wenig gefordert ist.



Echt komisch....werde nun bei mir verstärkt dauf achten 

heute Abend wieder BF4 ?vielleicht reiße ich heute mehr als wie gestern  Kollega ist auch wieder on


----------



## Thief55 (28. Mai 2014)

Wo ist die vapor-x problematisch? Das Teil macht 0 Probleme


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Echt komisch....werde nun bei mir verstärkt dauf achten
> 
> heute Abend wieder BF4 ?vielleicht reiße ich heute mehr als wie gestern  Kollega ist auch wieder on


 
Ja aber nciht zu lang. Muss morgen zeitig raus  Und TS oder Skype könnt ihr nicht noch? Macht doch viel mehr spaß^^



> Wo ist die vapor-x problematisch? Das Teil macht 0 Probleme


Das meine nicht tut, wie sie soll


----------



## w0dash (28. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja bei BF4 wo die Karte Volldampf geben muss, ist mir noch nichts ausgefallen aber bei Surfen und bei Banished - also dort wo die Karte wenig gefordert ist.



Unter Volllast verhält sich die Spannung auch anders als bei weniger Auslastung, von daher können gerade auch im Idle oder beim Surfen Artefakte auftreten. OCCT findet diese bei mir ziemlich zuverlässig, und zählt auch solche, die mit bloßem Auge nicht erkennbar sind. Auf meinen Unigine stabilen Werten findet der Scanner im OCCT-Test einige Fehler, die mit Werkseinstellungen nicht da sind. Kannst du ja möglicherweise einmal ausprobieren, und gucken ob deine Karte die Werkstaktung überhaupt komplett fehlerfrei packt .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja aber nciht zu lang. Muss morgen zeitig raus  Und TS oder Skype könnt ihr nicht noch? Macht doch viel mehr spaß^^
> 
> Das meine nicht tut, wie sie soll



Ich auch um 6.30Uhr....heute um 7Uhr 
habe zur Zeit kein micro und abends kann ich nicht speaken da beide Kinderzimmer neben mein Büro sind  sonst werden die wach


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich auch um 6.30Uhr....heute um 7Uhr
> habe zur Zeit kein micro und abends kann ich nicht speaken da beide Kinderzimmer neben mein Büro sind  sonst werden die wach


 
-.- Noppenschaum gnstig online kaufen - ~100 m2 ksoten nur ~400€


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> -.- Noppenschaum gnstig online kaufen - ~100 m2 ksoten nur ~400€


----------



## Deathy93 (28. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste deine Austausch vaporx schon ?




Ne, meine Karte steckte iwo bei DHL fest und wird wahrscheinlich erst Freitag bei MF sein -.-

Vapor-X nur noch 386 Euro bei MF? :o

Ich habe vor 10 Tagen 405 bezahlt -.-


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Mai 2014)

Der Preis beginnt zu sinken bei der R9 290 Vapor X
Sind fast so tief angekommen wie in Italien

Mindfactory   ---- >  386 Euro
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Deathy93 (28. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Mindfactory   ---- >  386 Euro


 
Sag bzw schrieb ich ja eben


----------



## Keinmand (29. Mai 2014)

bei dem preis hab ich jetzt doch zugeschlagen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> bei dem preis hab ich jetzt doch zugeschlagen



Glückwunsch


----------



## Thaiminater (29. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich auch um 6.30Uhr....heute um 7Uhr
> habe zur Zeit kein micro und abends kann ich nicht speaken da beide Kinderzimmer neben mein Büro sind  sonst werden die wach


Sei mal froh ich muss um 2 aufstehen und um 4 nach Bremen fliegen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Mai 2014)

@Pseudo 

Und glüht die Vapo schon ?


ist dein Abend noch gut verlaufen ?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @Pseudo
> 
> Und glüht die Vapo schon ?
> 
> ...


Neh noch nicht.^^

Ja verlief sehr gut


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Neh noch nicht.^^
> 
> Ja verlief sehr gut



Sehr schön


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Mai 2014)

Frage an die Morpheus Leute: Hat jemand von euch mal einen Enermax UCTB12P montiert ? Von den nackten Werten soll der ja ganz gut sein, besser als die PLPS 

Im OC wird meine Karte bei 1200 GPU (+130mV)/ 1500 Ram bei 100% Lüfter ( was bei den PLPS nicht wirklich laut ist ) ziemlich warm. // 73 Grad GPU und 92 Grad VRM1 heiß, das würde ich gerne etwas reduzieren 

edit: in normalen Spielen komme ich bei 1040 / 1400 auf 60 Grad GPU und 70 Grad VRM, da ist sogar noch Luft nach Oben, was die Lautstärke angeht.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Mai 2014)

Italien verschenkt nun fast schon die Powercolor R9 290+
327 Euro  ----> für das Gute Stück nur mehr
Scheda Video Ati Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ 4GB (2xD,HDMI,DP,D5,A) [AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE] - BPM Power

Bahnt sich bei AMD überarbeitete R9 290 (X) Karten an... Global der Neue Lieferant?


----------



## basic123 (29. Mai 2014)

Naja, verschenken ist was anderes. Bei den HD 48xx und HD58xx Karten waren die High-End Preise unter 300€. Wird auch langsam Zeit, dass die Preise wieder runterkommen. Meine  Asus 290X ist die erste Karte überhaupt, für die ich mehr als 250€ bezahlt hab. Die nächste wird wieder günstiger sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Artefakte


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=743566"/>
> 
> Artefakte



Erstens  welches game ist es?

zweitens  ich kann keine Artefakte erkennen .....mhhh....kannste die mal kennzeichnen ....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Erstens  welches game ist es?
> 
> zweitens  ich kann keine Artefakte erkennen .....mhhh....kannste die mal kennzeichnen ....


 
1. Banished

2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (30. Mai 2014)

gehört der ganze schatten da nicht hin,
oder ists nur schlecht,
dass der so teilkreise drin hat?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

Kein Schatten. Dachte erst ein bug aber habe viele solcher Striche


----------



## BertB (30. Mai 2014)

jetzt glaubste, dasses an der karte liegt?

ich tippe auf bug,
der kann na klar dennoch mit der hardware zusammenhängen
inkompatibilitäten mit indie kram sind auch nicht selten
das game ist doch son ein mann projekt,
das kann ja kaum immer/für alle setups perfekt sein

also, wie speicher am limit/kaputt artefakt siehts jedenfalls nicht aus


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

Naja das kuriose an der Sache ist, dass ich genau solche Fehler auch beim surfen habe.

Ich will ja nicht schon wieder reklamieren, aber so etwas ist doch echt doof


----------



## Badaal (30. Mai 2014)

Lieber Reklamieren als sowas die ganze Zeit zu haben. Ich schick meine 290 wahrscheinlich auch wieder zurück.


----------



## Ralle@ (30. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja das kuriose an der Sache ist, dass ich genau solche Fehler auch beim surfen habe.
> 
> Ich will ja nicht schon wieder reklamieren, aber so etwas ist doch echt doof


 

Teste doch bitte mal andere Games.
Nach Hardware Defekt sieht das nicht aus, eher nach Treiber oder Game Bug.


----------



## Thaiminater (30. Mai 2014)

Banished ist doch im steam early acces


----------



## X2theZ (30. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


die graka würd ich jetzt mal nicht sofort als übeltäter festnageln.
diese schatten sehen nämlich echt merkwürdig aus. würd an deiner stelle auch mal das (hdmi/dvi)kabel tauschen bzw. vielleicht auch sogar einen anderen monitor testen, wenn du das immer hast - also auch im 2d-betrieb am desktop.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 1. Banished
> 
> 2.
> 
> ...



achso.....aber das wird ein bug sein...hatte früher auch komische bugs bei cod ....gtx 260 zeit


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Banished ist doch im steam early acces


Nein.


Ralle@ schrieb:


> Teste doch bitte mal andere Games.
> Nach Hardware Defekt sieht das nicht aus, eher nach Treiber oder Game Bug.





X2theZ schrieb:


> die graka würd ich jetzt mal nicht sofort als übeltäter festnageln.
> diese schatten sehen nämlich echt merkwürdig aus. würd an deiner stelle auch mal das (hdmi/dvi)kabel tauschen bzw. vielleicht auch sogar einen anderen monitor testen, wenn du das immer hast - also auch im 2d-betrieb am desktop.


Ich hatte diese Probleme mit der PCS+ nicht. Treiber ist auch der 14.4 immer noch.

Den Monitor beobachte ich noch einmal, tippe aber nur zu 10% drauf. Alle anderen Geräte am Monitor laufen und ein anderer PC läuft auch ohne Probleme per DP. 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> achso.....aber das wird ein bug sein...hatte früher auch komische bugs bei cod ....gtx 260 zeit


Naja ich denke eher Artefakte, da zum Teil das ganze Bild voller Striche war..

Morgen habe ich eine PCS+ hier und teste das dann noch einmal über diese Karte.

Hoffentlich liegt es nicht an der Karte.


----------



## X2theZ (30. Mai 2014)

also da bin ich echt mal gespannt, was diese grafikbugs verursacht. hoffe das lässt sich schnell kären.
wenn es wirklich die grafikkarte ist, wär ich echt überrascht. sowas hab ich nämlich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr schon einmal den 14.6 Beta getestet?


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe ihn mir geladen aber bisher nur crysis3 gezockt


----------



## BertB (30. Mai 2014)

ich hab den 14.6 drauf,
hatte seither paar abstürze direkt nach hochladen,
schwarzer bildschirm
wenns nicht aufhört geh ich zurück

meine ganzen sorgenkinder hats eh auch nicht verbessert
(stehenbleiben des bildes durch mausbewegung in diversen games bei neuem 4k monitor)


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte gerade einen Absturz da blieb das Bild schwarz .. Konnte halbwegs auf den Desktop zugreifen das war es aber .. Musst ich neu starten


----------



## BertB (30. Mai 2014)

auch direkt nach dem boot?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

Sieht für mich nach Artefakten aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe auch schon den neuen treiebr probiert. Selbes Ergebnis. Monitor auch noch einmal mit HDMI und DVI getestet. Selbes Ergebnis.
Bleibt nur noch der Test morgen mit der PCS+


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> auch direkt nach dem boot?


 
Nee im Spiel


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Mai 2014)

Im idle hatte ich mit dem Treiber eine 50 % höhere Stromaufnahme. Daher habe ich wieder den 14.4er installiert


----------



## X2theZ (30. Mai 2014)

@Pseudoephedrin
kannst auch mal einen screenshot von diesem fehler im browser machen?
hattest ja erwähnt, dass du das im webbrowser auch hast.
imho sind das einfach textur-darstellungsfehler der engine des games.
gib mal '280x artefacts' im youtube ein. artefakte sehen ganz anders aus. wirklich seltsames problem.


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe mir eine soundkarte gekauft. Problem ist nur das die vapor so fett ist das ich diese umsetzen muss. Nun sitzt sie direkt über dem Netzteil. Regt mich ein wenig auf. Habe im idle nun Temps von ca 55 grad. 

Anbei ein paar Fotos. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir eine soundkarte gekauft. Problem ist nur das die vapor so fett ist das ich diese umsetzen muss. Nun sitzt sie direkt über dem Netzteil. Regt mich ein wenig auf. Habe im idle nun Temps von ca 55 grad.
> 
> Anbei ein paar Fotos.
> 
> ...


 
Welches MB hast du?

I


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Xonar DX passt gerade so rein


----------



## X6Sixcore (30. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir eine soundkarte gekauft. Problem ist nur das die vapor so fett ist das ich diese umsetzen muss. Nun sitzt sie direkt über dem Netzteil. Regt mich ein wenig auf. Habe im idle nun Temps von ca 55 grad.
> 
> Anbei ein paar Fotos.
> 
> ...



Und das läuft trotzdem so?

Darauf wird es bei mir nämlich auch hinaus laufen, weil oben der Prolimatech Genesis im Weg ist...


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

Oben ist bei mir der k2. Ja klar läuft es so [emoji28] die Frage ist nur wie lange . Also beim crysis3 zocken sind die Temps auf 80 hochgegangen


----------



## basic123 (30. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hast du gestern nicht ein anderes Bild gepostet mit 1200/1400MHz und "keine weiteren Fragen, euer Ehren"? Falls die Artefakte erst seit dem Übertakten entstehen, bist du eindeutig selbst schuld. Garantie wäre dann auch weg. Einschicken nach Übertakten wäre dann Betrug.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> @Pseudoephedrin
> kannst auch mal einen screenshot von diesem fehler im browser machen?
> hattest ja erwähnt, dass du das im webbrowser auch hast.
> imho sind das einfach textur-darstellungsfehler der engine des games.
> gib mal '280x artefacts' im youtube ein. artefakte sehen ganz anders aus. wirklich seltsames problem.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVkE04C61Ys ab 0:33 genau solche Dinge habe ich auch und auch wie beim ersten Artefakt das "blitzen".


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Hast du gestern nicht ein anderes Bild gepostet mit 1200/1400MHz und "keine weiteren Fragen, euer Ehren"? Falls die Artefakte erst seit dem Übertakten entstehen, bist du eindeutig selbst schuld. Garantie wäre dann auch weg. Einschicken nach Übertakten wäre dann Betrug.


 
Die Artefakte kamen schon zuvor. Wobei ich ich die Spannung nicht einmal angehoben habe bei dem Bild. Es ging eher um den Verbrauch, der auf dem Bild zu sehen war.


----------



## X2theZ (30. Mai 2014)

@pseudoephedrin
Übertackung schon mal zurück gestell (siehe hinweis von basic123)

@fiftdey
Grafikkarte ganz rauf und soka ganz runter zum netzteil. So habs ich und hab im idle zw. 38 und 40 °C mit der intelligenten lüftersteuerung (nur 1 lüfter aktiv)
Guckst du
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-608.html#post6434629


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> @pseudoephedrin
> Übertackung schon mal zurück gestell (siehe hinweis von basic123)
> 
> @fiftdey
> ...


 
Sieht gut aus ja, nur habe ich da unten keinen Slot mehr frei für die soundkarte! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> @pseudoephedrin
> Übertackung schon mal zurück gestell (siehe hinweis von basic123)


 
Die Karte läuft die ganze Zeit @Stock. Das OC war nur ein Test, was maximal ohne Stockspannung geht.

Auch Untertakten bringt nix.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus ja, nur habe ich da unten keinen Slot mehr frei für die soundkarte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oben in den x1 PCIe mit der Soundkarte. Habe da meine auch drin


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Oben in den x1 PCIe mit der Soundkarte. Habe da meine auch drin


 
ja ist sie doch jetzt


----------



## X2theZ (30. Mai 2014)

(rechter roter pfeil) pciex16-anschluss -> graka
(linker roter pfeil) pciex4-anschluss -> soka (ja, die soka kann an diesem auch betrieben werden)

so würd ichs machen.
dann hat die graka mehr luft und bekommt mehr 'wind' vom einsaugenden frontlüfter ab.


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> (rechter roter pfeil) pciex16-anschluss -> graka
> (linker roter pfeil) pciex4-anschluss -> soka (ja, die soka kann an diesem auch betrieben werden)
> 
> so würd ichs machen.
> dann hat die graka mehr luft und bekommt mehr 'wind' vom einsaugenden frontlüfter ab.


 
fettes danke schön!!!!! werde ich dann mal umbauen.. ich melde mich dann


----------



## Schmenki (30. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand was für Schrauben das genau sind bei der R9 290 Referenzplatine?
Also die Schrauben auf der Rückseite welche die Kühlerplatte befestigen.
Sind das M2,5?

Danke und lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umgebaut, sieht schön aus so ganz ohne Kabel im Raum. Nun werde ich die Blende wieder vorsetzen & dann mal schauen wie sich die Temps verhalten. Ich danke euch!


----------



## w0dash (30. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVkE04C61Ys ab 0:33 genau solche Dinge habe ich auch und auch wie beim ersten Artefakt das "blitzen".



Also das bei Sekunde 33 ist meines Erachtens gewöhnliches Z-Fighting, das hatte ich bei Battlefield schon immer, wenn man in die Ferne schaut.

Und wie gesagt, als Referenz könntest du einmal den Fehlercheck von OCCT auf Standardtakt laufen lassen. Wenn da Fehler auftreten, kannst du die Karte guten Gewissens zurücksenden.


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was für Schrauben das genau sind bei der R9 290 Referenzplatine?
> Also die Schrauben auf der Rückseite welche die Kühlerplatte befestigen.
> Sind das M2,5?
> 
> ...


 
M3 Schrauben


----------



## Schmenki (30. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> M3 Schrauben


 
Ich hatte versucht mit M3 Schrauben von meiner Backplate diese zu montieren aber die Schrauben waren zu dick und M2 sind zu dünn...
Also entweder ist M3 falsch oder ich war zu doof die Schrauben richtig rein zu drehen


----------



## BertB (30. Mai 2014)

kann auch feingewinde sein
andere steigung


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Welches MB hast du?
> 
> I
> 
> ...



so habe ich es auch



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVkE04C61Ys ab 0:33 genau solche Dinge habe ich auch und auch wie beim ersten Artefakt das "blitzen".



sieht ja übels aus....hattest du schon immer? sieht nach ram aus


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Mai 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich hatte versucht mit M3 Schrauben von meiner Backplate diese zu montieren aber die Schrauben waren zu dick und M2 sind zu dünn...
> Also entweder ist M3 falsch oder ich war zu doof die Schrauben richtig rein zu drehen


 
bei meiner Basckplate waren es M3 Schrauben, daher war ich der Meinung, das dies überall der Fall sein würde.


----------



## X2theZ (31. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sieht doch gleich um einiges besser aus 

und wie sind nun die temps?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Mai 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Also das bei Sekunde 33 ist meines Erachtens gewöhnliches Z-Fighting, das hatte ich bei Battlefield schon immer, wenn man in die Ferne schaut.
> 
> Und wie gesagt, als Referenz könntest du einmal den Fehlercheck von OCCT auf Standardtakt laufen lassen. Wenn da Fehler auftreten, kannst du die Karte guten Gewissens zurücksenden.


Danke. AHbe mich dam mal etwas eingelesen und kann so zumindest eine Grafikfehler ausschließen 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> sieht ja übels aus....hattest du schon immer? sieht nach ram aus


Ja an sich sind halt immer wieder mal dunkle Streifen im Bild (wie lange Schatten) bei niedriger GPU-Last. 

Naja morgen wird es sich zeigen bzw heute. Mehrere Studen Dead Island. Ich hoffe, ich habe keine Probleme.


----------



## Badaal (31. Mai 2014)

Mal ein Problem von mir: Meine Karte hatte BSODs, weil es im Idle immer untertaktet hat. Hab jetzt das PT1 BIOS und damit ist das Problem behoben. Jedoch ist jetzt die Clock auf 1000Mhz fix gesetzt und dadurch wird die Karte schon im Idle 67 Grad heiß. Gibt es sonst noch einen Weg einen Minimalgrenze für die GPU-Clock zu setzen oder die clock im PT1 Bios niedriger anzusetzen?


----------



## Speedy1612 (31. Mai 2014)

Nein beim PT1ist der 2D Modus entfernt. Und daher immer auf 3D ( also das du immer Zocken würdest ) dein Verbrauch steigt dadurch auch enorm


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Mai 2014)

minimal steigt der Verbrauch, nur so um 200 Watt 

Erstell dir doch mit dem Afterburner div. Profile, im Idle machst halt kein UV, und unter Last kannst du dann zuschlagen


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Mai 2014)

Seitenlüfter wird nun montiert für meine Sapphire R9 290-er Karte!
Im Valley wird die GPU klar wärmer als beim Zocken
Welche Spiele lasten die R9 290 ähnlich aus wie der Valley Benchmark , oder Heaven4.0

Bei Games wird gar die Referenz Karte kaum wärmer als 85-90 Grad!
Bei Wolfenstein the New Order! nur 77 Grad und GPU schwankt recht stark, zudem haltet sich der Takt kaum!
Wohl zwecks geringer Auslastung!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Mai 2014)

Ich würde dir Crysis 3 und die Metro Teile empfehlen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2014)

Und TR und BF4


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und TR und BF4


Ich finde BF4 ist nicht so schlimm. Da ist BF3 empfindlicher.


----------



## BertB (31. Mai 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Seitenlüfter wird nun montiert für meine Sapphire R9 290-er Karte!


ich hab auch seitenlüfter in meinen cases
waren ab werk reinblasend eingebaut,
erscheint auch irgendwie plausibel,
der karte frischluft zufächern und so

habe aufgrund eines tips die lüfter umgedreht auf rausblasend
-> 3-5°C besser
cpu temp ebenfalls besser

kommt aber wohl auf das gesamt airflow konzept an
wenn du eh schon überdruck produzierst kann der reinblasende lüfter nicht viel ändern
bei jeder änderung können allerdings wirbel und "stehende" zonen entstehen,
oder bestehende sich verschieben
wenn sowas genau um die karte liegt ists blöd

es darf rumprobiert werden 

gruß

wegen games: nno 2070 soll ne brutale heizung sein, habs aber selber nicht probiert

bei mir drehen die lüfter besonders auf in WoT und WoWP


----------



## Badaal (31. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> minimal steigt der Verbrauch, nur so um 200 Watt
> 
> Erstell dir doch mit dem Afterburner div. Profile, im Idle machst halt kein UV, und unter Last kannst du dann zuschlagen


 
Mit AfterBurner kann man leider keine Mindestgrenze für den Takt setzen. Bei meiner Karte ist es so, dass sie wenn sie so im 300er Bereich ist unstabil wird. Könnte ich es die Minimalgrenze auf 400 erhöhen, so dass sie diesen Wert nicht unterbietet, würde mir das schon eine Menge helfen.


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Mai 2014)

Rechne besser ausblasend, nur sitzen die wenigen 4mm Luftlöcher etwas an der falschen Stelle, etwa da wo die Karte den Schriftzug "Radeon" ausdruckt hat.
Ist jenes Gehäuse:
Google-Ergebnis für http://geizhals.at/p/196989.jpg

Hier das Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorderer 120mm Coollink 120P Lüfter bläst die Luft INS Gehäuse, wurde also 180 Grad gedreht, Foto entstand deshalb etwas zu Früh!

Takt schwankt nun im "Frühsommer" mit -55 mV um die 915 bis 947 Mhz bei Fix 49% Lüfter!
Valley Benchmark für exakt 60 Minuten rennen lassen, ebenso Crysis 3 für 20 Minuten gezockt.
VRM 1  62 Grad    / VRM 2 80 Grad
Dies ist ja nicht das Problem der Referenz Kühlung, die GPU ist das Problem und der Laute Lüfter!


----------



## Keinmand (31. Mai 2014)

Sie ist da <3


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (31. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Sie ist da <3


 
Einbauen und Daten rüber schicken


----------



## Keinmand (31. Mai 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Einbauen und Daten rüber schicken



muss ich erst meine GTX780Ti rausschmeißen


----------



## Thief55 (31. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> muss ich erst meine GTX780Ti rausschmeißen



Kannst sie mir schenken ich schmeiß die gerne für dich weg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Sie ist da <3



Sehr schön 

Und und und?


----------



## Keinmand (31. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Und und und?


 
Hab noch keine Zeit gehabt, heute war so schönes wetter und wir renovieren unseren Balkon. Muss jetzt erstmal noch essen und dann ne Runde unter die dusche. Anschließend werd ich alle Nvidia sachen runterschmeißen und die R 290 einbauen und prüfen ob sie fiept ( BITTE NICHT FIEPEN! ) und dann das ein oder andere Spiel mit dem Blauen Monster anzocken 

Feedback und Benchergebnisse @ stock gibts natürlich auch nocht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Hab noch keine Zeit gehabt, heute war so schönes wetter und wir renovieren unseren Balkon. Muss jetzt erstmal noch essen und dann ne Runde unter die dusche. Anschließend werd ich alle Nvidia sachen runterschmeißen und die R 290 einbauen und prüfen ob sie fiept ( BITTE NICHT FIEPEN! ) und dann das ein oder andere Spiel mit dem Blauen Monster anzocken
> 
> Feedback und Benchergebnisse @ stock gibts natürlich auch nocht



Suuuuuuuuppppiiiiii


----------



## Keinmand (31. Mai 2014)

mhh sieht nicht gut aus, die R290 wird nicht erkannt und auch beim Installieren der software kommt: Anwendungspaket fehlgeschlagen 
könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> mhh sieht nicht gut aus, die R290 wird nicht erkannt und auch beim Installieren der software kommt: Anwendungspaket fehlgeschlagen
> könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ?



System neu aufsetzen ....da beißt sich was.....


----------



## Roundy (31. Mai 2014)

Also nochmal @pseudo das was du da mit dem schatten gepostet hast sieht für mich nicht wie nen fehler der graka aus, sondern eher nach nem bug, vor allem da sich das "ding" der umgebung anpasst, also halt immer flach aufm boden liegt... wurds ja mal schwer auf die software schieben.
Und was das texturflimmern, also halt das auf dem video angeht, kann das nicht auch am treiber liegen?
Ansonsten mach ma nen vram stresstest da sollte das dann nichmal besser zu erkennen sein wenns am vram liegt..
Gruß


----------



## Deathy93 (31. Mai 2014)

Laut MF ist meine Austauschkarte heute versandt worden, aber keine Sendungsnummer ist angegeben :O

Ist doch nicht normal, oder?


----------



## Keinmand (31. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> System neu aufsetzen ....da beißt sich was.....



Echt jetzt ? 

Hab grad neugestartet und krieg kein bild mehr rein, weder mit igpu weder mit der r290, hab alle anschlüsse bei 2 monitoren probiert


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. Mai 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Echt jetzt ?
> 
> Hab grad neugestartet und krieg kein bild mehr rein, weder mit igpu weder mit der r290, hab alle anschlüsse bei 2 monitoren probiert



Tja. Mach mal nen clear cmos und dann update das bios des mainboards. Das sollte helfen.


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

ja geil ey, laune von 110% auf 0%


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> ja geil ey, laune von 110% auf 0%



Hat mein vorschlag nicht geholfen?


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hat mein vorschlag nicht geholfen?


 
davon hab ich kein plan, deswegen lass ichs

Vorhandene Pakete 
Pakete für Installation
AMD Catalyst-Installationsmanager
Endgültiger Status: Nicht erfolgr. 
Version des Elements: 8.0.916.0 
Größe: 20 Mbytes 


Andere gefundene Geräte 

Fehlermeldungen 

Anwendungsinstallation: Installationspaket fehlgeschlagen!


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Juni 2014)

Dann mach clear cmos das ist ganz einfach.

Du nimmst den pc vom strom.
Dann die batterie die auf dem mainboard ist raus.
Dann ein paar mal den powerknopf drücken.
Dann batterie wieder rein und den pc wieder mit strom versorgen und starten.

Hoffe es klappt.


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Alles nix gebracht: Driver Cleaner, CC Cleaner, 4 verschiedene Treiber + CD, usw.

Was auch toll ist, sobald die karte am Strom hängt funzt iGPU nichtmehr und gibt kein Bild mehr. Nimm ich die Karte vom  Strom weg, hab ich wieder Bild von der iGPU 
Liegt das daran das einfach die AMD Softwarte nicht installiert ist ?

Neuinstalation wäre ja nicht schlimm, aber ich darf dann wieder alles neu einrichten und 3Tage lange 400GB spiele runterladen.
Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob ich dann nochmal alles neu machen muss, wenn ich die GTX780Ti wieder reinpacke. Wollte ja nur mal "schnell" die Vapor X testen, leistungstechnisch sowie auf Spulenfiepen und den Kram.

Nebenbei darf ich auch noch sachen packen und 100 Seiten KLR für den test am Montag lernen 

E: mir reichts für heute bin pennen


----------



## BertB (1. Juni 2014)

wechsel von grün zu rot und umgekehrt ist gerne blöd
oje

kannst nicht den ccc draufmachen, wärend die karte draußen ist, mit der igpu,
und sie dann rein?


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Nein funzt nicht 

Ist wohl noch irgendwas da was ccc nicht mag


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Nein funzt nicht
> 
> Ist wohl noch irgendwas da was ccc nicht mag




Wechsel von Grün auf Rot ist aus meiner Erfahrung immer mit einer Windowsneuistallation verbunden.


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Na ok danke euch. 
Meint ihr ich soll bei win7 bleiben oder win8.1 pro gönnen für bessere performence?

Paar Bilder gibts noch für euch :


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Na ok danke euch.
> Meint ihr ich soll bei win7 bleiben oder win8.1 pro gönnen für bessere performence?
> 
> Paar Bilder gibts noch für euch :


 
Ja ich würde bei Windows 7 bleiben.

Btw Das aufsetzen bei noch ja noch


----------



## BertB (1. Juni 2014)

nette sammlung

extra kaufen würd ich win8.1 glaub nicht

bei meinem amd rechner hab ichs allerdings drauf,
gefällt mir mittlerweile gut,

so viel anders isses echt nicht,
den kachelschrott kann man weitgehend ignorieren


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja ich würde bei Windows 7 bleiben.
> 
> Btw Das aufsetzen bei noch ja noch


 
Wie soll ich das verstehen ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen ?


 
Bei mir ist es das 3-fache, was ich immer Downloaden muss


----------



## X6Sixcore (1. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Neuinstalation wäre ja nicht schlimm, aber ich darf dann wieder alles neu einrichten und 3Tage lange 400GB spiele runterladen.



Hast Du keine zweite Platte, wohin Du die Daten erstmal schieben kannst?

Spieleordner verschieben und nachher wieder zurück.

MfG


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Hast Du keine zweite Platte, wohin Du die Daten erstmal schieben kannst? Spieleordner verschieben und nachher wieder zurück.MfG



So was macht man bei der Datenflut doch, oder? Habe HDD mit 1TB nur als Spielegrab. Allein der "steam - spiele - ordner" hat bei mir 550 GB, wenn man das jedesmal neu laden wollte....


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Doch hab 1x ssd für win7 + treiber und dann 4x 500gb teile wo diverses drauf gespeichert ist.

Ist ja nur ein teil der spiele, hab alleine 150 in steam. Dann kommt noch origin, battle.net und uplay dazu 

Ich werd jetzt einfach mal win7 drüberbügeln und den rest so lassen, damit ich die vapor testen kann. Nach dem Test, wird dann alles platt gemacht und später sauber installiert!


----------



## MastaKLINGE (1. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab auch ne SSD jeweils für OS und Spiele...

Hab bei steam mal ausgemistet und noch ca. 200 GB an Spielen, bei Origin so 100 GB. Bei Neuaufsetzen muss ich allerdings für BF 4 was in der Registry einstellen...  

Ist halt viel unkomplizierter mit 2ter Platte. Egal ob SSD oder HDD. 120er reicht immer für OS und Programme täglichen Gebrauchs


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (1. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gestern mal den Anpressdruck des Kühlers auf die GPU ein wenig erhöht und doch glatt noch 1-2 Grad raus holen können.


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Hmmmm, win 7 neuinstalliert, ccc 14.4 gestarte und jetzt kommts: Anwendungsinstalation fehlgeschlagen 

Was soll ich jetzt tun ? hatte einer von euch auch das problem ?


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Juni 2014)

Grafikkarte raus, anderen PCI Express Slot verwenden!
Oder NEU einsetzen zumindest!


----------



## roNskI (1. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Hmmmm, win 7 neuinstalliert, ccc 14.4 gestarte und jetzt kommts: Anwendungsinstalation fehlgeschlagen
> 
> Was soll ich jetzt tun ? hatte einer von euch auch das problem ?


 Lad dir mal von einer anderen Seite einen neuen 14.4 Treiber...


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Den ich jetzt benutze ist direkt von amd 
Warum also ne andere seite .


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juni 2014)

Warum nicht gleich den 14.6 Beta? Der läuft mMn sehr gut.


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich den 14.6 Beta? Der läuft mMn sehr gut.



Der läuft genauso wenig


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2014)

So ich habe noch einmal getestet: PC neu aufgesetzt und es scheint erst einmal keine Grafikfehler mehr zu geben 

Naja soweit läuft die Karte jetzt. Nur noch das Zirpen ist vernehmbar.


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Muss denn die r290 eingebaut sein und am strom hängen für ccc installation ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Muss denn die r290 eingebaut sein und am strom hängen für ccc installation ?


 
Ja. Der Treiber sucht bei der Installation nach kompatibler Hardware


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja. Der Treiber sucht bei der Installation nach kompatibler Hardware


 
Ok aber wie soll ich das denn anstellen? 
Sobald die vapor am strom hängt, bekomm ich kein bild mehr von der vapor sowie der iGPU


----------



## Roundy (1. Juni 2014)

Mhmm.. du installierst ihn mit der igpu schreibst dir dabei die felder auf und ziehst das janze dann mit vapor durch 
Mein vorschlag, warscheinlich etwas umständlich 
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Uff, bei der 7870 wars um einiges einfacher


----------



## Thaiminater (1. Juni 2014)

Mal ne Frage wenn ich jetzt mein windoof auf ne ssd mach und dann die ssd in nen neuen Pc muss ich dass dann neu installieren


----------



## Roundy (1. Juni 2014)

Wie meinst du? 
Wenns schon installiert ist, musst du einfach die ssd in der Bootreihenfolge nach ganz oben machen oder halt als bootlaufwerk auswählen, da musst du nix installieren.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So ich habe noch einmal getestet: PC neu aufgesetzt und es scheint erst einmal keine Grafikfehler mehr zu geben
> 
> Naja soweit läuft die Karte jetzt. Nur noch das Zirpen ist vernehmbar.



Zierpt es auch ohne soka ?


----------



## JonnyFaust (1. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Uff, bei der 7870 wars um einiges einfacher


 
Hast du nun einen clear cmos durchgeführt? Hatte nämlich 1:1 das gleiche Problem mit ner 270X. Nach nem clear cmos lief alles wieder ohne Probleme.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Zierpt es auch ohne soka ?




Ja auch ohne.


----------



## Thaiminater (1. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wie meinst du?
> Wenns schon installiert ist, musst du einfach die ssd in der Bootreihenfolge nach ganz oben machen oder halt als bootlaufwerk auswählen, da musst du nix installieren.
> Gruß



Danke


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Hab kein nerv mehr für das teil, nervt mich grad tierisch. Ich bau sie wieder aus, pack sie ein und stell sie eine woche in die ecke. Nächsten freitag hab ich meinen 2ten pc dabei und kann sie da nochmal testen, funzt sie auch da nicht geht sie wieder zurück


----------



## BertB (1. Juni 2014)

bios update von dem board?

war glaub schon angesprochen, aber hast du gemacht?
oder ist es aktuell?


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juni 2014)

Nö ist nicht aktuell, hab aber auch keine erfahrung damit


----------



## Fiftdey (1. Juni 2014)

Also mit dem 14.4 Beta Treiber läuft watch_dogs komplett Ultra auf 1440p und msaa+8 mit rund 20fps.. Ohne irgendwelche pixelhänger etc..


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Juni 2014)

Verursacht der 14.4er keine Shader Fehler?


----------



## Perseus88 (1. Juni 2014)

Nabend. 
Kann ich die, ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal kaufen, oder ist die Karte zu Laut.


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Juni 2014)

soll sehr warm werden die Karte.


----------



## basic123 (1. Juni 2014)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Kann ich die, ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal kaufen, oder ist die Karte zu Laut.


 Hab die gleiche Karte seit dem 9. April in Betrieb und bin sehr zufrieden. Temperatur meistens unter 80°C. Die Lautstärke nicht merklich höher als Intel-Boxed Kühler und Netzteil-Lüfter. Musste ebenfalls 399€ hinlegen. Übertaktet hab ich noch nicht, aber 1050MHz werden gehalten und sind für mich auch ausreichend. Undervolting ging bis -56mV unter Last und -81mV im Idle.

Hier mal ein Test: ASUS Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC im Test


----------



## Roundy (1. Juni 2014)

bei der karte gibts so ne art 2 modelle, das eine ist schön leise und kalt, das andere laut, heiß und kann den takt nicht halt.
also kannst du entweder glück oder pech mit der karte haben.
ich drück die daumen 
Gruß


----------



## Perseus88 (1. Juni 2014)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Zwischen der und ner 780GTX. Bin grad am Test lesen.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Juni 2014)

Bitte macht mal mit einer R9 290 Vapor X einen GPU-Z Screenshot nach 15 Minuten  "Wolfenstein 3D - The New Order"
und stellt jenen mal HIER rein.
Bin Neugierig auf GPU Auslastung, GPU Temperatur, vor Allem aber auf die Taktraten/ Auslastung der R9 290

PS: Bei mir schwankt es um die 800 bis 900 Mhz Takt
Auslastung der Karte schwankt immens!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juni 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte macht mal mit einer R9 290 Vapor X einen GPU-Z Screenshot nach 15 Minuten  "Wolfenstein 3D - The New Order"
> und stellt jenen mal HIER rein.
> Bin Neugierig auf GPU Auslastung, GPU Temperatur, vor Allem aber auf die Taktraten/ Auslastung der R9 290
> 
> ...



Leider habe ich das game nicht....bei mir schwankt der takt bei keinem game...auch nicht bei 1100/1400mhz(-12mv) ohne Power Limit anzurühren , als auf 0 
liegt immer voll an


----------



## Cyrus10000 (1. Juni 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Meine H80i darf hier nur im Karton rumidlen - was meint ihr: Verkaufen oder mittels Kraken G10 dem Hawaii spendieren?



Lass das bloß sein. Ich habe genau das gleiche probiert und es hat nichts gebracht. Die GPU war sofort 80+ Grad heiß.


----------



## XPrototypeX (1. Juni 2014)

Moin hat jemand eine Ahnung warum BFBC2 ca 100 fps hat obwohl Grafikkarte (r9 290x) bzw Prozessor (Xenon 1230) nur 50-70% Ausgelastet sind (beim Xenon maximal ein Core)


----------



## Xcravier (1. Juni 2014)

Der Xenon hat wieder zugeschlagen  Es heißt Xeon !

Ich würde sagen, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass nur ein Kern ausgelastet wird, was mich aber auch ein wenig wundert. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass BFBC2 nur einen Kern auslastet.
Aber wofür brauchst du denn mehr als 100 fps? Hast du einen 120hz Monitor (ich kann dass gerade nicht sehen, falls es in deinem Profil steht, da ich die Android App benutze ^^)?


----------



## XPrototypeX (1. Juni 2014)

Jaja zu viel X2 gespielt^^ 
Nö 120herz hab ich noch nicht aber es läuft auf jeden Fall besser mit mehr FPS, da es doch schon um Millisekunden bei shootern geht. Bzw bin ich einer derjenigen die es merken ob mit 60 oder 120 herz gespielt wird


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Juni 2014)

Die GPU Auslastung bei Wolfenstein ist so niedrig, da das Spiel eine 60 fps Lock hat und die Graka sich langweilt. 
Deswegen schwankt die Auslastung zwischen 0 und 100 %


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## basic123 (2. Juni 2014)

sieht relativ normal aus, zumindest war es bei mir in-etwa genauso


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (2. Juni 2014)

Ganz nettes Round-Up auf Computerbase zu den R9 290(X)

14 Radeon R9 290(X) im Test - Von A(sus) bis S(apphire)

EDIT:
Zitat aus dem Round-Up
"Apropos Club3D und PowerColor: Beide Unternehmen gehören zu TUL und greifen dabei offensichtlich auf dieselbe Hardware zurück. Sprich, PCB und Kühlsystem sind absolut identisch." 
interessant 

hat den schon wer die Club3D mal getestet???


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Juni 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ganz nettes Round-Up auf Computerbase zu den R9 290(X)
> 
> 14 Radeon R9 290(X) im Test - Von A(sus) bis S(apphire)
> 
> ...



Habe ich doch schon immer hier geschrieben , das zb die Ace und Pcs+ baugleich sind


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (2. Juni 2014)

Warum die PCS+ ohne X so derart schlecht abschneidet ist mir ein Rätzel  Aber vielleicht haben sie einfach ein sch**** Sample erwischt 

Vor allem, das das PT bei der PCS+ die Schwelle sein soll  meine läuft 1100/1400 mit -19mV + (-50mV von PowerColor) @ PT 0% ohne das der Takt nicht gehalten wird


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr eine Händlerempfehlung für mich? Ich bräuchte evtl. einen der Mitleid beim momentanen Zustand der R9 290X Karten hat.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juni 2014)

Mindfactory ist da immer sehr kulant falls was sein sollte


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (2. Juni 2014)

Ich kann auch immer wieder Caseking empfehlen


----------



## Fiftdey (2. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal, wie lest ihr eure Werte denn ab? 
Lasst ihr das Spiel im Fenster laufen und daneben dann gpu-z am laufen oder einfach im Volksbildung spielen und dann Spiel minimieren ?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2014)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist GPU-Z in der Lage eine Log-Datei anzulegen. So hab ich das damals immer gemacht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juni 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie lest ihr eure Werte denn ab?
> Lasst ihr das Spiel im Fenster laufen und daneben dann gpu-z am laufen oder einfach im Volksbildung spielen und dann Spiel minimieren ?


 
Mit GPU-Z mitloggen und noch AbB Overlay laufen lassen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Juni 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ganz nettes Round-Up auf Computerbase zu den R9 290(X)
> 
> 14 Radeon R9 290(X) im Test - Von A(sus) bis S(apphire)
> 
> ...



Dann habe ich ja die richtige karte gekauft


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (2. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist GPU-Z in der Lage eine Log-Datei anzulegen. So hab ich das damals immer gemacht


 
19" Dell Ultrasharp ist genau so hoch wie der 24" zum Zocken, daher sind meine Screenies immer breiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 19" hängt an der iGPU und der 24" an der R9 290, somit schaltet die GraKa auch ordentlich den Takt von RAM und GPU runter (2D 300/150).


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Händlerempfehlung für mich? Ich bräuchte evtl. einen der Mitleid beim momentanen Zustand der R9 290X Karten hat.


 
Mit Caseking habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Die sind zwar ein wenig teurer als HWV oder MF, aber dafür ist der Service klasse und du bekommst auch garantiert Neuware  >>> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Mindfactory+Gebrauchtware

Zudem find ich MF's Goldservice total Abzocke.

Bei Caseking z.B haste den Service im Kaufpreis inbegriffen, bei MF musste nen 5er extra blechen 


Zitat Gold Service MF: "Berechtigte Reklamationen werden nach Eingang der defekten Ware und erster Prüfung innerhalb der ersten 6 Monaten nach Gefahrübergang direkt bei uns getauscht und nicht erst an den Lieferanten weiter gegeben."

Dabei kann der Käufer wählen ob Nachbesserung oder Ersatzlieferung, außer:

> Grundsätzlich hat der Käufer ein Wahlrecht. Ist dem Verkäufer die vom Verbraucher gewählte Art der Nacherfüllung nur mit unverhältnismäßigen Kosten möglich, kann er sie ablehnen und die andere Form der Nacherfüllung wählen. Der Verkäufer darf also etwa den vom Kunden verlangten Austausch eines Computers ablehnen, wenn ein Ersatzgerät übermäßig teuer wäre. Dann muss sich der Kunde mit einer Reparatur zufrieden geben. In der Regel kommt bei geringwertigen Waren, bei denen sich eine Reparatur wirtschaftlich nicht lohnt, eher eine Ersatzlieferung in Betracht, bei höherwertigen Produkten eine Reparatur.


Bei Spulenfiepen als Mangel z.B müsste der Shop also so oder so austauschen, denn man kann's nicht reparieren/beseitigen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Mit Caseking habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Die sind zwar ein wenig teurer als HWV oder MF, aber dafür ist der Service klasse und du bekommst auch garantiert Neuware  >>> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Mindfactory+Gebrauchtware
> 
> ...



Haste deine Karte endlich?


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste deine Karte endlich?


Nope, laut Status "versandt" seit Samstag, aber keine Sendungsnummer erhalten und ein Paket kam heute auch nicht.

Am Telefon vorhin meinten die dann wieder, dass die Karte heute raus geht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juni 2014)

Ja war auch bei mir so. Die wurde zu spät verpackt und geht deshalb erst heute raus.


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja war auch bei mir so. Die wurde zu spät verpackt und geht deshalb erst heute raus.


 
Haste deine Vapor-X denn jetzt zurück geschickt oder behälst du sie?

Hab hier in den letzten Tagen nicht viel mitbekommen im Forum, hatte viel um die Ohren


----------



## basic123 (2. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Nope, laut Status "versandt" seit Samstag, aber keine Sendungsnummer erhalten und ein Paket kam heute auch nicht.
> 
> Am Telefon vorhin meinten die dann wieder, dass die Karte heute raus geht.



Blos keine Eile, du wirst eh wieder was finden was dir an der Karte nicht passt und sie zurückschicken.

Aber großes Lob an Minfactory, dass sie diese Dauernörgelei hinnehmen und sogar die von dir übertaktete Hardware
aus Kulanz zurücknehmen. Obwohl du nach Übertakten keinerlei Garantie- oder Rückgaberecht beanspruchen kannst. (Betrug/rechtswidrig)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juni 2014)

Ja ich bin noch am überlegen. Einige Probleme konnte ich durchs PC neu aufsetzen lösen. Jetzt ist nur noch das zirpen da.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2014)

Das Zirpen kenn ich nur in Verbindung mit Spulenfiepen oder damals mit dem Vsync-Problem.


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Blos keine Eile, du wirst eh wieder was finden was dir an der Karte nicht passt und sie zurückschicken.
> 
> Aber großes Lob an Minfactory, dass sie diese Dauernörgelei hinnehmen und sogar die von dir übertaktete Hardware
> aus Kulanz zurücknehmen. Obwohl du nach Übertakten keinerlei Garantie- oder Rückgaberecht beanspruchen kannst. (Betrug/rechtswidrig)


 
Du würdest dich mit Gebrauchtware zufrieden geben, ne?
Spulenfiepen und black screens sind auch keine Mängel für dich, lol.

Falls die Austauschkarte zu 100% neu ist, behalte ich die, auch wenn sie fiepen sollte 

@Pseudo
Wann tritt dieses "Zirpen" denn auf?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das Zirpen kenn ich nur in Verbindung mit Spulenfiepen oder damals mit dem Vsync-Problem.


JA das kommt denke ich von den Spulen bloss es klingt eher nach einen zirpen.


Deathy93 schrieb:


> Du würdest dich mit Gebrauchtware zufrieden geben, ne?
> Spulenfiepen und black screens sind auch keine Mängel für dich, lol.
> 
> Falls die Austauschkarte zu 100% neu ist, behalte ich die, auch wenn sie fiepen sollte
> ...


Ab ~60FPS ist es dann schon hörbar.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juni 2014)

Rückläufer sind nicht zwangsläufig gebraucht Ware selbst wenn der Rücksender diese zum Funktionstest in den Rechner eingebaut hatte (Gibt sogar Gerichtsurteile die dies bestätigen). Spulenfiepen ist auch kein defekt da es die Funktion der Karte nicht beeinträchtigt. Karten die Fiepen werden nur aus Kulanz zurück genommen da der kunde sonst ja eh sein 14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht nutzen würde wenn das Fiepen ihn nicht passt.


----------



## Keinmand (2. Juni 2014)

Meine Vapor X hat auch schon kratzer an den Lüftern und die Verpackung war auch schon offen. Kanns sein das ich nen defekten Rückläufer erhalten habe ?
Aber das erklärt immer noch nicht die Sch*** Probleme mit der Software


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2014)

> Kanns sein das ich nen defekten Rückläufer erhalten habe ?


Wo gekauft, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Keinmand (2. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wo gekauft, wenn man fragen darf?


 
Mindfactory


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juni 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Rückläufer sind nicht zwangsläufig gebraucht Ware selbst wenn der Rücksender diese zum Funktionstest in den Rechner eingebaut hatte (Gibt sogar Gerichtsurteile die dies bestätigen). Spulenfiepen ist auch kein defekt da es die Funktion der Karte nicht beeinträchtigt. Karten die Fiepen werden nur aus Kulanz zurück genommen da der kunde sonst ja eh sein 14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht nutzen würde wenn das Fiepen ihn nicht passt.


 
Bei mir wäre es der fall, dass ich noch in den 2 Wochen bin. Sonst hast du recht, der Händler tauscht da nur aus Kulanz.


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Juni 2014)

*@Rimoza*

Sapphire R9 290 AMD Referenz  --KEIN Spulenfiepen
Somit Morpheus drauf
Oder Karte verkaufen und:

CLUB 3D RoayalAce
Saphhire R9 290 Vapor X
Powercolor PCS+ 

kaufen

Was wäre wohl für mich am Sinnreichsten?

PCS+ um 327 Euro
RoyalAce 346 Euro
Vapor X 390 Euro

Preise bei mir in Italien für jene Karten!
Dank Dir!


----------



## Keinmand (2. Juni 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> *@Rimoza*
> 
> Sapphire R9 290 AMD Referenz  --KEIN Spulenfiepen
> Somit Morpheus drauf
> ...



hast dir immernoch nicht die Royal Ace gekauft ?


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Juni 2014)

NEIN, habe immense Angst des Zirpen, Spulenfiepen und auch Blackscreen!
Dies alles hat eben meine Referenz Karte nicht, daher der enorme Zweifel zu wechseln!


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

Als überzeugter Morpheusianer würde ich persönlich dir einen davon nahelegen - oder du ziehst die neue PCGH-Ausgabe zu Rate, da gibts auch noch Alternativen, bei denen man jedoch ein paar Feinheiten beachten muss.


----------



## XPrototypeX (2. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand eine Idee was der Flaschenhals bei BFBC2 sein könnte wenn es nicht an Graka bzw Prozessor liegt?


----------



## basic123 (2. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Du würdest dich mit Gebrauchtware zufrieden geben, ne?
> Spulenfiepen und black screens sind auch keine Mängel für dich, lol.
> 
> Falls die Austauschkarte zu 100% neu ist, behalte ich die, auch wenn sie fiepen sollte
> ...


 Wenn du selbst fleißig deine Karte jedes mal zurückschickst, musst du auch damit rechnen mal einen Rückläufer zu bekommen. 
Außerdem ist Spulenfiepen kein "Defekt" im eigentlichen Sinne. Ein kleinerer Händler hätte dir den Umtausch verweigert. 
Und die BlackScreens hast womöglich du durch das Übertakten verursacht. Wenn's hart auf hart kommt und das Übertakten nachgewiesen wurde, stehst du in der Beweisplicht und nicht der Händler.

Ich wäre sogar dafür, dass Menschen die auffallend viel zurückschicken, selbst ausschließlich Rückläufer bekommen sollten. So wären wenigstens keine Unschuldigen von dieser Schmarotzerei betroffen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Wenn du selbst fleißig deine Karte jedes mal zurückschickst, musst du auch damit rechnen mal einen Rückläufer zu bekommen.
> Außerdem ist Spulenfiepen kein "Defekt" im eigentlichen Sinne. Ein kleinerer Händler hätte dir den Umtausch verweigert.
> Und die BlackScreens hast womöglich du durch das Übertakten verursacht. Wenn's hart auf hart kommt und das Übertakten nachgewiesen wurde, stehst du in der Beweisplicht und nicht der Händler.
> 
> Ich wäre sogar dafür, dass Menschen die auffallend viel zurückschicken, selbst ausschließlich Rückläufer bekommen sollten. So wären wenigstens keine Unschuldigen von dieser Schmarotzerei betroffen.


 
Wobei zu sagen ist, dass die Blackscreens nicht vom OC kommen müssen


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (2. Juni 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee was der Flaschenhals bei BFBC2 sein könnte wenn es nicht an Graka bzw Prozessor liegt?


 
Ich teste dann mal fix zu hause, wie mein BFBC2 läuft.
Was war noch mal genau dein Problem?


----------



## XPrototypeX (2. Juni 2014)

Naja ich hab mal ein Bild im Anhang gepostet. Ich frage mich wieso ich nicht mehr FPS habe. Obwohl weder Graka noch Prozessor besonders ausgelastet sind


----------



## Roundy (2. Juni 2014)

@basic schau mal im Glückwunsch fred vorbei 
Gruß


----------



## basic123 (2. Juni 2014)

Sagt mir nichts. Ist das ein anderer Thread?


----------



## Roundy (2. Juni 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/danksagungen-und-glueckwuensche/147
Gruß


----------



## basic123 (2. Juni 2014)

Danke, hab aber ein wenig länger als du gebraucht um die Anzahl der Post's zu schaffen. Die 2000 sind für das Jahr 2020 angesetzt.


----------



## Roundy (2. Juni 2014)




----------



## Thaiminater (2. Juni 2014)

Brauch man für ne ssd nen 2,5 zoll laufwerk
?


----------



## BertB (2. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Wenn du selbst fleißig deine Karte jedes mal zurückschickst, musst du auch damit rechnen mal einen Rückläufer zu bekommen.
> Außerdem ist Spulenfiepen kein "Defekt" im eigentlichen Sinne. Ein kleinerer Händler hätte dir den Umtausch verweigert.
> Und die BlackScreens hast womöglich du durch das Übertakten verursacht. Wenn's hart auf hart kommt und das Übertakten nachgewiesen wurde, stehst du in der Beweisplicht und nicht der Händler.
> 
> Ich wäre sogar dafür, dass Menschen die auffallend viel zurückschicken, selbst ausschließlich Rückläufer bekommen sollten. So wären wenigstens keine Unschuldigen von dieser Schmarotzerei betroffen.



wollt ich auch schon grad schreiben,

wundert sich über rückläufer bei MF...

wär albern, wenns nicht traurig wär


----------



## Thief55 (2. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Brauch man für ne ssd nen 2,5 zoll laufwerk
> ?


 
also ich kann meine ssd auch in den 3,5 zoll festplattenkäfig schrauben. Sollte eigentlich bei allen etwas neueren Gehäusen auch Löcher für 2,5 zoll Platten drin sein.


----------



## Thaiminater (2. Juni 2014)

Ist es schlecht wenn man die nicht anschrauben kann ?


----------



## BertB (2. Juni 2014)

ist unschön, aber unproblematisch
hat ja keine beweglichen teile,
zur not kannste es auch mit tesafilm festtüdeln

oder sowas
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » HDD Montage-Kits » Lian Li HD-520A Internal 2,5 Zoll HDD Kit - silver
oder
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » HDD Montage-Kits » Silverstone SST-SDP08 Bay Converter 3,5 to 2x 2,5 Zoll

oder sowas
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » HDD Montage-Kits » Akasa AK-HDA-06BKV2 Halterahmen für 2,5 Zoll inkl. 2 USB-3.0-Ports
für gleich noch usb3 slots vorne
mainboard musses halt unterstützen


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (2. Juni 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Naja ich hab mal ein Bild im Anhang gepostet. Ich frage mich wieso ich nicht mehr FPS habe. Obwohl weder Graka noch Prozessor besonders ausgelastet sind


 
Ich weiß nicht wie das mit dem OSD geht 
Aber Du hast recht, bei mir ist das selbe Phänomen. FPS zwischen 90 und 115. Dabei gammelt die Graka mit durchschnittlich ca. 45% rum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XPrototypeX (2. Juni 2014)

Afterburner zusammen mit RivaTuner installieren. Bei der installtion fragt dich Afterburner ob du RivaTuner mit installieren möchtest. In Afterburner kannst du dann einstellen, ob du die im OSD angezeigt haben möchtest.

Hast du ein 60herz Monitor?


----------



## xxwollexx (2. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Wenn du selbst fleißig deine Karte jedes mal zurückschickst, musst du auch damit rechnen mal einen Rückläufer zu bekommen.
> Außerdem ist Spulenfiepen kein "Defekt" im eigentlichen Sinne. Ein kleinerer Händler hätte dir den Umtausch verweigert.
> Und die BlackScreens hast womöglich du durch das Übertakten verursacht. Wenn's hart auf hart kommt und das Übertakten nachgewiesen wurde, stehst du in der Beweisplicht und nicht der Händler.
> 
> Ich wäre sogar dafür, dass Menschen die auffallend viel zurückschicken, selbst ausschließlich Rückläufer bekommen sollten. So wären wenigstens keine Unschuldigen von dieser Schmarotzerei betroffen.





Die Idee ist nicht umsetzbar. Ich selbst musste 3x! Meine rams zurück schicken weil sie extreme fehlerhaft waren und es immer zu Blackscreens kam. Habe ich deshalb nicht das Recht auf das was ich bezahlt habe - neue ware? 

Btw ich hatte sie weder im oc noch undervolt oder timings geändert.


----------



## Keinmand (2. Juni 2014)

ohne worte 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3702/11563543034_ddb02bd97e_b.jpg

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5494/11563648733_0556f81a17_b.jpg

die dinger hängen da, wie bei anderen Leute T Shirt auf der Wäscheleine


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Wenn du selbst fleißig deine Karte jedes mal zurückschickst, musst du auch damit rechnen mal einen Rückläufer zu bekommen.
> Außerdem ist Spulenfiepen kein "Defekt" im eigentlichen Sinne. Ein kleinerer Händler hätte dir den Umtausch verweigert.
> Und die BlackScreens hast womöglich du durch das Übertakten verursacht. Wenn's hart auf hart kommt und das Übertakten nachgewiesen wurde, stehst du in der Beweisplicht und nicht der Händler.
> 
> Ich wäre sogar dafür, dass Menschen die auffallend viel zurückschicken, selbst ausschließlich Rückläufer bekommen sollten. So wären wenigstens keine Unschuldigen von dieser Schmarotzerei betroffen.


 
Spulenfiepen kann schon ein Mängel sein z.B wenn der Hersteller seine Karte als "silent" wirbt.
Black screens durch OCen? Haha, oh man!
1. Ich habe die Karte nicht direkt übertaktet
2.Hab ich die Karte nur für einen Run übertaktet, um die Übertaktbarkeit zu testen. 

Mein AsRock Z77 Extreme3, welches ich vor ein paar Monaten gekauft habe, war auch gebraucht und defekt und dafür darf ich den Händler nicht "verurteilen"? (MF)
Aber ich bin der böse Bube, weil ich ne "kaputte" Karte, die eh nicht mehr verkauft wird, für 5 Minuten übertaktet habe.



B2T
Ich glaube nicht, dass meine Austauschkarte heute versandt worden ist. Noch immer keine Sendungsnummer oder ne Versandbestätigung per E-Mail erhalten.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen kann schon ein Mängel sein z.B wenn der Hersteller seine Karte als "silent" wirbt.
> Black screens durch OCen? Haha, oh man!
> 1. Ich habe die Karte nicht direkt übertaktet
> 2.Hab ich die Karte nur für einen Run übertaktet, um die Übertaktbarkeit zu testen.
> ...



Beim Spulenfiepen gebe ich dir recht. 
Ich habe bis jetzt jede Karte die Spulenfiepen aufwies retourniert und es gab nie Probleme. Warum auch, wenn ein TFT oder Fernseher brummt jammert auch keiner.

Black Screens durch OC kann sein, z.B. wenn der VRAM durch zu hohes takten einen weg hat. Aber Black Screens bei AMD ist leider schon fast "normal", die 6970er die ich hatte musste ich 6x tauschen bis endlich eine im Idle keine Black Screens verursachte. Bei 7970 musste ich nur einmal tauschen und die beiden R9 290X Karten lies ich auch gleich wieder zurück gehen.
Das Thema ist ärgerlich und ich hatte keinen Bock mehr. Hoffe AMD bekommt das endlich mal in den Griff.

Aber OC, ist OC.
Selbst wennst nur 1 MHZ über Referenztakt liegst ist es übertakten. Was ich halt nicht verstehe, wenn die Karte eh schon zickt, warum muss man dann noch das OC verhalten testen?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (2. Juni 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Afterburner zusammen mit RivaTuner installieren. Bei der installtion fragt dich Afterburner ob du RivaTuner mit installieren möchtest. In Afterburner kannst du dann einstellen, ob du die im OSD angezeigt haben möchtest.
> 
> Hast du ein 60herz Monitor?


 
Hab RivaTuner und Afterburner installiert und auch bei Settings OSD die Schnelltasten belegt, aber das geht nicht an.

Mein 24" Monitor ist ein 120Hz BenQ XL2420T
BenQ Deutschland | Produkte - LCD Monitore - XL2420T


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> JA das kommt denke ich von den Spulen bloss es klingt eher nach einen zirpen.
> 
> Ab ~60FPS ist es dann schon hörbar.



Meine Ref 290 zirpte auch tierisch, auch schon an 1fps ....sobald sie unter last war.....klang auch immer bisl anders...lastabhängig ....ähnlich eines Rasierers


----------



## Badaal (2. Juni 2014)

Bei mir hat das OSD mit Afterburner und RivaTuner auch nie funktioniert.

Woran liegt es denn, dass meine Grafikkarte ich beim Furmark-Benchmark immer abschaltet? Temps sind bei 70.


----------



## Ceon026 (2. Juni 2014)

abschaltet? bekommst du ein Black oder Blue-screen?
Haste mal das Power Limit erhöht?


----------



## XPrototypeX (2. Juni 2014)

Du musst das Häckchen, anzeigen in Kurve aktivieren unter den Settings. Hast du Vsync aktiviert?


----------



## Euda (2. Juni 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Beim Spulenfiepen gebe ich dir recht.
> Ich habe bis jetzt jede Karte die Spulenfiepen aufwies retourniert und es gab nie Probleme. Warum auch, wenn ein TFT oder Fernseher brummt jammert auch keiner.
> 
> Black Screens durch OC kann sein, z.B. wenn der VRAM durch zu hohes takten einen weg hat. Aber Black Screens bei AMD ist leider schon fast "normal", die 6970er die ich hatte musste ich 6x tauschen bis endlich eine im Idle keine Black Screens verursachte. Bei 7970 musste ich nur einmal tauschen und die beiden R9 290X Karten lies ich auch gleich wieder zurück gehen.
> Das Thema ist ärgerlich und ich hatte keinen Bock mehr. Hoffe AMD bekommt das endlich mal in den Griff.



Mit den aktuellsten 14.6-Beta-Treibern wies meine 290X bis heute bereits fast ein halbes Jahr keine Blackscreens mehr auf. Dies geschieht ausschließlich, wenn der VRAM mittels SSAA resp. Downsampling am Limit rennt, wie eben heute - nach einigen Minuten mittels GeDoSaTo-Tool auf 4k-Downsampling geprügeltes Borderlands 2. 



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Aber OC, ist OC.
> Selbst wennst nur 1 MHZ über Referenztakt liegst ist es übertakten. Was ich halt nicht verstehe, wenn die Karte eh schon zickt, warum muss man dann noch das OC verhalten testen?


 
Sicherlich ist die Königsdisziplin, schon aus Prinzip nichts mit der Karte außerhalb ihrer Spezifikation anzustellen, sofern man vor hat, sie zurückzuschicken. Doch Hand auf's Herz: Ohne Spannungserhöhung ist es einer Karte doch ziemlich Wurscht, ob sie nun auf 1000 oder eben 1120 MHz für ein paar Benchmark-Runs läuft. Ändert man nun etwas an den Voltages, ändert sich das ganze natürlich drastisch.


----------



## Badaal (2. Juni 2014)

Ja, also es schaltet den Computer ab. Jetzt gerade hab ich Watch Dogs gespielt und habe Grafikfehler bekommen, als ich dann das Spiel minimieren wollte hab ich nur einen Black Screen bekommen. Solche Probleme treten nur auf wenn das Spiel einige Zeit GPU Usage 100% hat. Die letzten Einträge im Log von GPU Tweak lassen das zumindest vermuten, weil die vor den Abstürzen immer GPU Usage 100% anzeigen, ansonsten ist alles in Ordnung. Takt, Power Limit(ist bei 100), Temperatur(meistens bei so 60-70 In-Game).


----------



## XPrototypeX (2. Juni 2014)

Was hast du für ein Netzteil ?


----------



## Badaal (3. Juni 2014)

Delta 750W AB A. Sollte eigentlich ausreichen mit einem Q9550 und 4xDDR2.


----------



## XPrototypeX (3. Juni 2014)

Hast du mal ein extrem Test durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Juni 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Mit den aktuellsten 14.6-Beta-Treibern wies meine 290X bis heute bereits fast ein halbes Jahr keine Blackscreens mehr auf. Dies geschieht ausschließlich, wenn der VRAM mittels SSAA resp. Downsampling am Limit rennt, wie eben heute - nach einigen Minuten mittels GeDoSaTo-Tool auf 4k-Downsampling geprügeltes Borderlands 2.



Bei den beiden 290 Karten hatte ich im Idle oder beim Youtube schauen Black Screens.
Habe beide in 2 verschiedenen Systemen getestet, mal mit Win 8.1, mal mit Win 7 Ultimate. Änderte aber nie was.




Euda schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist die Königsdisziplin, schon aus Prinzip nichts mit der Karte außerhalb ihrer Spezifikation anzustellen, sofern man vor hat, sie zurückzuschicken. Doch Hand auf's Herz: Ohne Spannungserhöhung ist es einer Karte doch ziemlich Wurscht, ob sie nun auf 1000 oder eben 1120 MHz für ein paar Benchmark-Runs läuft. Ändert man nun etwas an den Voltages, ändert sich das ganze natürlich drastisch.


 
Der GPU ist es sowieso egal, beim VRAM sieht es da schon anders aus.
Der kann relativ leicht beleidigt werden. Aber ich kritisiere ja nicht sein OC, ich teste ja auch immer was so drinnen ist, ich kann nur nicht nachvollziehen warum man OC testet wenn die Karte eh zurück geht weil sie zickt.


----------



## Ruffy841 (3. Juni 2014)

Welche AMD R9 290x ist aktuell die stärkste Werk Übertaktete Grafikkarte ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juni 2014)

Ruffy841 schrieb:


> Welche AMD R9 290x ist aktuell die stärkste Werk Übertaktete Grafikkarte ?



Die Lightning und die Vaporx


@ alle Vaporx Besitzer


Was denn nun mit euren Benchmarks für die Ranglisten im Bench Thread ???


----------



## JonnyFaust (3. Juni 2014)

Die scheinen mehr Probleme zu haben, als das die benchen können ^^ 

Von meinen 6 verbauten Tri-X hatte zum Glück noch keine irgendwelche Probleme.

@EVGA, ich kam fast an deine Ergebnisse ran mit +300 mV und 1290 MHz. Leider geht mein Speicher nur bis 1550 :-/


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juni 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Die scheinen mehr Probleme zu haben, als das die benchen können ^^
> 
> Von meinen 6 verbauten Tri-X hatte zum Glück noch keine irgendwelche Probleme.
> 
> @EVGA, ich kam fast an deine Ergebnisse ran mit +300 mV und 1290 MHz. Leider geht mein Speicher nur bis 1550 :-/



Ich habe nur bis +200mv getestet . Wieviel Spannung lag bei dir real an?
bei mir waren es 1,25-1,30v


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (3. Juni 2014)

Ich bin da gern etwas vorsichtiger. Vor allem nachdem die Letzte R9 290 ohne großes zutun einfach nen Kurzschluss auf der Spannungsversorgung hatte. 
Zum Anderen wird es jetzt zu warm für Bencherei  Potenzial sollte meine (nicht Vapor) aber haben. Im Moment mit ordentlich -mV auf 1100MHz.
Ich denke mal 1200-1250MHz sollten drin sein.

Mal noch eine andere Sache. Wollte mich demnächst mal an die Lüfterkurve machen.
Aktuell hab ich im 2D (300/150): 34°C bei 30% Luffi, VRM1 + VRM2 gammeln rum 
3D (1100/1400): 65°C bei 65% Luffi, VRM1=73°C, VRM2=53°C
alles Werkslüfterkurve.

Was ist machbar und akteptabel? Über welche Temp sollte ich nicht drüber gehen?


----------



## JonnyFaust (3. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich habe nur bis +200mv getestet . Wieviel Spannung lag bei dir real an?
> bei mir waren es 1,25-1,30v



~ 1,25. Hab nen ASIC von 84% und kann das Kärtchen unter 1V drücken bei Last mit 1000 MHz. Sobald es aber nur ne Sekunden in 2D geht Blackscreen ^^


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (3. Juni 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> ~ 1,25. Hab nen ASIC von 84% und kann das Kärtchen unter 1V drücken bei Last mit 1000 MHz. Sobald es aber nur ne Sekunden in 2D geht Blackscreen ^^


 
Bei +150mV bin ich schon bei 1,3V. Habe nur einen ASIC von 74%


----------



## Ruffy841 (3. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die Lightning und die Vaporx


 
Also eine der beiden Karten ? 

- MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING
- SAPPHIRE VaporX TRI-X R9 290X OC


----------



## Keinmand (3. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die Lightning und die Vaporx  @ alle Vaporx Besitzer  Was denn nun mit euren Benchmarks für die Ranglisten im Bench Thread ???



Wenn sie mal funktionieren würde


----------



## LTB (3. Juni 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Was ist machbar und akteptabel? Über welche Temp sollte ich nicht drüber gehen?


 
Für Temps habe ich es bisher so gehalten das die GPU nicht über 80°C kommt und dir Vrm nicht über 100°C.
Meine Kurven sahen bisher so aus das ich bis ca. 70°C einen konstanten Wert genommen habe und dann bis 80°C einen moderaten anstieg und ab 80°C dann bis 95°C nahezu 100%.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juni 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Bei +150mV bin ich schon bei 1,3V. Habe nur einen ASIC von 74%



Habe einen asic von 77



Ruffy841 schrieb:


> Also eine der beiden Karten ?
> 
> - MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING
> - SAPPHIRE VaporX TRI-X R9 290X OC



Jo ..


----------



## Badaal (3. Juni 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein extrem Test durchlaufen lassen?


 
Nein. Bis jetzt nur den Burn-In Test und den Benchmark. Den Burn-In hab ich durchgeszogen so 10 Minuten, da ist er nicht abgestürzt. Beim Benchmark aber beide Male.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juni 2014)

Greift zu 

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...Tri-X-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_955804.html


----------



## X2theZ (3. Juni 2014)

schöner preis! das ist sie auf alle fälle wert!

aber der unverhältnismäßige preisverfall (amd > nvidia) fällt hier schon auf. zb. zw. 780 und 290.
also meine vapor werd ich wohl länger als gewohnt ausnutzen und beim aufrüsten diese dann als notfall-/ersatzkarte aufheben.
die kann man dann ja in 2 jahren - gefühlt - nur mehr verschenken ^^


----------



## Deathy93 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe heute meine Vapor-X bekommen.
Dieses Mal auch garantiert Neuware, allerdings scheint die Karte einen Schaden zu haben.

Der Rechner fährt ganz normal hoch, aber nach wenigen Sekunden auf dem Desktop wird der Bildschirm schwarz und nichts geht mehr.
Nach jedem Start dasselbe, paar Sekunden wird mir der Desktop angezeigt und dann wird alles schwarz.

Ich habe schon ein Bios Reset gemacht, anderen DVI Eingang benutzt, verschiedene Treiber probiert, einen anderen PCIE Slot probiert, allerdings immer mit demselben Ergebnis.

Bios ist aktuell und mit der Intel GPU des I5 funktioniert alles problemlos


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (3. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Vapor-X bekommen.
> Dieses Mal auch garantiert Neuware, allerdings scheint die Karte einen Schaden zu haben.
> 
> Der Rechner fährt ganz normal hoch, aber nach wenigen Sekunden auf dem Desktop wird der Bildschirm schwarz und nichts geht mehr.
> ...


 
Startet evtl. Afterburner mit und stellt die Werte um. Daher geht es am Anfang kurz, bis AB geladen und umgestellt hat.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Vapor-X bekommen.
> Dieses Mal auch garantiert Neuware, allerdings scheint die Karte einen Schaden zu haben.
> 
> Der Rechner fährt ganz normal hoch, aber nach wenigen Sekunden auf dem Desktop wird der Bildschirm schwarz und nichts geht mehr.
> ...


 
Schon mal Windows neu installiert?


----------



## Deathy93 (3. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Schon mal Windows neu installiert?



Ne, mit der alten Vapor-x lief es ja aber auch. 
MSI Afterburner ist momentan nicht mal installiert. 


Das darf nicht wahr sein! 
Ich steig auf Nvidia um!


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (3. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ne, mit der alten Vapor-x lief es ja aber auch.
> MSI Afterburner ist momentan nicht mal installiert.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was für nen Treiber nutzt Du? Und wie läuft die Karte im abgesicherten Modus? Ich tippe auf ein Softwareproblem.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Juni 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Was für nen Treiber nutzt Du? Und wie läuft die Karte im abgesicherten Modus? Ich tippe auf ein Softwareproblem.


 
Denke auch. Hast du Windows 8.1 drauf Deathy?


----------



## Deathy93 (3. Juni 2014)

14.4 und 14.6 Beta habe ich probiert. 
Wie kann es sein, dass die alte Vapor-x noch vor 1 Woche mit demselben System problemlos lief?

Hab Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit drauf 

Bei MF natürlich wieder alle Hotlines down! -.-


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> 14.4 und 14.6 Beta habe ich probiert.
> Wie kann es sein, dass die alte Vapor-x noch vor 1 Woche mit demselben System problemlos lief?
> 
> Hab Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit drauf
> ...



Oh oh....soviel Pech kann man nicht haben ......solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie....Gott sei dank


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Juni 2014)

Wohl auch ein TOP Produkt
und diese Karte mit ausreichender Spannungswandler Kühlung
5,6 Sone und GPU und VRM 1 +2 unter 80 Grad!

Scheda Video Ati Powercolor R9 290 TurboDuo 4GB ,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI [AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC] - BPM Power


----------



## Badaal (3. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> 14.4 und 14.6 Beta habe ich probiert.
> Wie kann es sein, dass die alte Vapor-x noch vor 1 Woche mit demselben System problemlos lief?
> 
> Hab Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit drauf
> ...


 
Versuch mal eine andere BIOS drauf zu flashen.


----------



## X2theZ (3. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Vapor-X bekommen.
> Dieses Mal auch garantiert Neuware, allerdings scheint die Karte einen Schaden zu haben.
> 
> Der Rechner fährt ganz normal hoch, aber nach wenigen Sekunden auf dem Desktop wird der Bildschirm schwarz und nichts geht mehr.
> ...


 
man, das ist ja wirklich irre.... zum haare raufen.

zwei sachen würden mir noch einfallen, die man vielleicht nicht unversucht lassen sollte.
- zweiten pcie-slot testen
- netzteil von kollegen ausborgen


----------



## Deathy93 (3. Juni 2014)

Danke erst mal für die Hilfe!

Einen anderen PCIe Slot habe ich schon probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.
Ohne AMD Treiber läuft die Karte im Idle ganz normal.

Ich werde noch mal gleich ein paar Dinge probieren, wenn nichts funktioniert, schicke ich die Karte morgen zurück und steige auf Nvidia um.

Anderes Bios flashen lass ich lieber sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für die Hilfe!
> 
> Einen anderen PCIe Slot habe ich schon probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.
> Ohne AMD Treiber läuft die Karte im Idle ganz normal.
> ...



Oh mist... Ich würde komplett das System neu auf setzen ..   da ist irgendetwas was den Treiber durcheinander bringt ....
Hoffe Du hast zumindest kein spulenfiepen


----------



## moonrail (3. Juni 2014)

@Deathy93

An deiner Stelle würde ich die Karte kurz unter Linux testen (Live-System, muss nicht installiert werden).
Ist nicht sonderlich aufwendig, brauchst nur nen leeren >=3GB USB-Stick:

1. lade z.B. die Ubuntu 14.04 LTS *.ISO herunter
2. lade Universal USB Installer runter
3. wenn beides heruntergeladen ist, starte den UUI und wähle Ubuntu aus
4. wähle die heruntergeladene *.ISO aus
5. wähle den USB-Stick aus und setz den Haken bei "Format..."
6. nachdem das Programm fertig ist, boote von dem Stick
7. wähle "Ubuntu ausprobieren" bzw. "Try Ubuntu" und schau ob bei normalem Browsen in Firefox z.B. auch Probleme auftreten -> Wenn nein, dann ists unter Windows ein Software-Problem und die Karte ist ok (Ubuntu nutzt standardmäßig einen Open-Source-Grafiktreiber)

BTW. es gibt auch Valley und Heaven für Linux.

Ach und dein USB-Stick besagt natürlich ob das Laden von Ubuntu schnell oder lahm vonstatten geht.


----------



## Badaal (4. Juni 2014)

Ähnliche Probleme hab ich ja mit meiner Karte auch. Ohne Triber funktioniert es problemlos, mit aber bekomme ich die ganze Zeit BSODs oder halt wie du Blackscreens. Wenn ich dann im 2D Modus den Regler bei GPUTweak von 300 auf 600 hochschiebe, entfallen solche Probleme.


----------



## Deathy93 (4. Juni 2014)

Lol, die Karte lief jetzt ca 10 Minuten ohne Probleme und plötzlich > Bildschirm schwarz


Darf doch nicht wahr sein, 400 Euro für Elektroschrott
Verklagen müsste man den Hersteller für son Schrott

Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf ständiges Reklamieren!!!

Ich werde definitiv auf Nvidia umsteigen, AMD kommt mir nie wieder ins Haus.

EDIT:

Gerade lief sie wieder für 2 Minuten, unter Unigine Valley ist sie dann abgestürzt.

Die Spannung lag bei 1,268v!

Jetzt geht der Rechner ständig wieder aus, sobald ich auf dem Desktop bin und irgendeine Aktion durchführe.  
Btw. die Karte fiept auch wieder im Idle ziemlich stark.

Hier mal ein Video eines Absturzes :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqb1T2LsdNU&feature=youtu.be


Die nächste Karte werde ich im Ladenlokal von Cyberport in Essen kaufen.
Ich hoffe, ich habe ne Möglichkeit, die irgendwie da zu testen und wenn ich mein PC mitnehmen muss.

Wird wahrscheinlich ne GTX 780.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Lol, die Karte lief jetzt ca 10 Minuten ohne Probleme und plötzlich > Bildschirm schwarz
> 
> Darf doch nicht wahr sein, 400 Euro für Elektroschrott
> Verklagen müsste man den Hersteller für son Schrott
> ...



Hole dir dann wieder eine vaporx bei cyber und teste die gleich da.
Hast du keine Möglichkeit die karte beim Kollegen zu testen ....es kann nicht jede karte fiepen und defekt sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Juni 2014)

Kauf der einfach mal ein neues Netzteil. Aber ein vernünftiges. Einfach mal zum testen.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Juni 2014)

Nun, es wird wohl wieder Zeit und am Freitag werd ich wohl diese Karte endgültig bestellen:

Scheda Video Ati Powercolor R9 290 TurboDuo 4GB ,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI [AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC] - BPM Power

Laut Userberichten gar auf 100% nicht unnötig laut, gute Spannungskühlung und GPU auch unter 80 Grad!
Zudem sind auch die Spulen geschont, da Heißkleber von Haus aus montiert !!

Wer hat vielleicht gar auch diesem Forum diese PowerColor Turbo-Duo Karte und kann dazu bitte kurz sein Statement abgeben...
Dank!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Juni 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, es wird wohl wieder Zeit und am Freitag werd ich wohl diese Karte endgültig bestellen:
> 
> Scheda Video Ati Powercolor R9 290 TurboDuo 4GB ,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI [AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC] - BPM Power
> 
> ...


 
Die Karte nicht aber den Kühler der Karte. Ich finde den trotz seiner "popeligen" Maße ganz OK.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Karte nicht aber den Kühler der Karte. Ich finde den trotz seiner "popeligen" Maße ganz OK.



Hatte ich auch schon oft empfohlen die karte aber keiner hört auf mich ....

@Atir290

Warum nimmst nicht die trix ?



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon oft empfohlen die karte aber keiner hört auf mich ....
> 
> @Atir290
> 
> Warum nimmst nicht die trix ?



http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...Tri-X-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_955804.html


Preis ist leider wieder etwas gestiegen sehe ich gerade ...war gestern günstiger


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (4. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Lol, die Karte lief jetzt ca 10 Minuten ohne Probleme und plötzlich > Bildschirm schwarz
> 
> 
> Darf doch nicht wahr sein, 400 Euro für Elektroschrott
> ...


 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das schon wieder eine Karte defekt sein soll. Das ist ja so als wenn einem alle vier Reifen am Auto gleichzeitig platzen 
Ich denke es ist der Zeit den Fehler beim Rest des Systems zu suchen. Das Netzteil würde ich da aber erst einmal wegen zusätzlich Kosten ausklammern

Veruche doch mal den Tip mit der Linux CD, oder installiere Win mal fix auf einer separaten Platte, musst Du ja nicht mal aktivieren. Zum testen einfach nur. Das ganze ist doch fix gemacht. Ich behaupte  ganz frech, das auch deine erste MSI Gaming nicht laufen würde, da bei Dir aus irgend einem Grund auch immer die Treiber zerschossen sind.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juni 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das schon wieder eine Karte defekt sein soll. Das ist ja so als wenn einem alle vier Reifen am Auto gleichzeitig platzen
> Ich denke es ist der Zeit den Fehler beim Rest des Systems zu suchen. Das Netzteil würde ich da aber erst einmal wegen zusätzlich Kosten ausklammern
> 
> Veruche doch mal den Tip mit der Linux CD, oder installiere Win mal fix auf einer separaten Platte, musst Du ja nicht mal aktivieren. Zum testen einfach nur. Das ganze ist doch fix gemacht. Ich behaupte  ganz frech, das auch deine erste MSI Gaming nicht laufen würde, da bei Dir aus irgend einem Grund auch immer die Treiber zerschossen sind.



Jo oder erst die karte beim Kollegen/Nachbarn testen


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Oh oh....soviel Pech kann man nicht haben ......solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie....Gott sei dank


 Pech hin oder her. Sowas darf bei einer teuren High-End Karte einfach nicht passieren.  Ich frag mich gerade wie die QS der ganzen Grafikkartenhersteller überhaupt arbeitet?!? 
Denn es sind ja wirklich viele Probleme über die man bei der R9 290(X) so liest. 

Läuft wahrscheinlich so: 


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh3tuL_DVsE


----------



## Keinmand (4. Juni 2014)

Hab scheinbar immer im richtigen moment gekauft: Vapor x r9 290 für 385€ 
Gtx780ti für 590€


----------



## InGoodFaith (4. Juni 2014)

So, da ich ja seit einiger Zeit auch der glückliche besitzer einer PCS+ 290 bin, hier mal ein paar Fragen:

Ich besitze auf der Graka den Hynix Speicher. Welcher ist besser? Hynix oder Elpida?
Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem OC Verhalten der 290'er insgesamt aus? Laufen die meisten schon an der Grenze, oder ist da immer noch Spielraum (mir ist bewusst dass jede Karte anders ist. )


----------



## basic123 (4. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Vapor-X bekommen.
> Dieses Mal auch garantiert Neuware, allerdings scheint die Karte einen Schaden zu haben.
> 
> Der Rechner fährt ganz normal hoch, aber nach wenigen Sekunden auf dem Desktop wird der Bildschirm schwarz und nichts geht mehr.
> ...



War klar


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (4. Juni 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> So, da ich ja seit einiger Zeit auch der glückliche besitzer einer PCS+ 290 bin, hier mal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Ich besitze auf der Graka den Hynix Speicher. Welcher ist besser? Hynix oder Elpida?
> Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem OC Verhalten der 290'er insgesamt aus? Laufen die meisten schon an der Grenze, oder ist da immer noch Spielraum (mir ist bewusst dass jede Karte anders ist. )


 
Besser oder schlechter kann man nicht sagen, aber der Elpidia soll in vereinzelten Fällen (mehr) Probleme verursacht haben. Kannst Dich also glücklich schätzen den Hynix zu haben 
1100MHz sollte bei der 290 PCS+ kein Problem sein. 1200MHz sollten mit ein wenig Overvolting auch für die Meinsten zu erreichen sein. 1250MHz ist wirklich nur einer kleinen Käuferschaft vorbehalten und erfordert teils schon ordentliche Spannungsanhebung.
Dabei ist die Temperatur der GPU zwar wichtig, aber ab 94°C oder bei erreichen des PowerTarget ist eh Schluss. Das äußert sich durch heruntertakten der GPU unter Last. Noch viel wichtiger ist, das bei Overvolting eine Erhöhung der Spannungswandler (VRM1 und VRM2) einhergeht. Hier sollte darauf geachtet werden (meine Meinung) das die Temperatur nicht über 100°C geht. Die Spezifikation der SpaWas lässt zwar mehr zu, aber es nicht nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh3tuL_DVsE


 


basic123 schrieb:


> War klar


Diesmal kanns aber nciht am OC liegen


----------



## Nori_GER (4. Juni 2014)

Jemand ne Ahnung ob die 290 Vapor X in ein Bitfenix Prodigy reinpasst ? Ich weiss das laut Beschreibung nur 2 Slot Karten passen sollten aber vielleicht passt ja auch 2,5 Slot.


----------



## Badaal (4. Juni 2014)

So, ich schicke jetzt meine XFX 290 zurück, nachdem selbst der XFX Support meint, dass da wahrscheinlich der BIOS-Chip defekt ist. 

Soll ich mir stattdessen eine gebrauchte 290 Referenz für 240 holen(Edit: ich seh gerade, dass das Angebot weg ist) oder eine Gigabyte 290 gebraucht für 310?


----------



## basic123 (4. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Diesmal kanns aber nciht am OC liegen


 Wollen wir's hoffen...aber wer weis


----------



## BertB (4. Juni 2014)

Badaal schrieb:


> So, ich schicke jetzt meine XFX 290 zurück, nachdem selbst der XFX Support meint, dass da wahrscheinlich der BIOS-Chip defekt ist.
> 
> Soll ich mir stattdessen eine gebrauchte 290 Referenz für 240 holen(Edit: ich seh gerade, dass das Angebot weg ist) oder eine Gigabyte 290 gebraucht für 310?



leg doch 35€ drauf für ne neue
Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929WF3-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 345€

oder nimm die hier
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-03-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 338€

also 310€ würd ich für ne gebrauchte nicht zahlen,
10% gespart? albern


----------



## Badaal (4. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> leg doch 35€ drauf für ne neue
> Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929WF3-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 345€
> 
> oder nimm die hier
> ...



Ich brauche ein Pseudoersparnis für meine schwäb'sche Seele. Aber vermutlich hast du recht.

Edit: Wie steht es denn eigentlich mit 770ern(4GB-Modell)?


----------



## Roundy (4. Juni 2014)

von der leistung her halt "nur" ne 770, und p/l auch nicht wirklich der bringer.
Da biste mit der 290 weitaus besser bedient.
Nimm doch die tri-x die bert vorgeschlagen hat, du wirst es nicht bereuen. 
und die pseudoersparnis, ist dann dass du keine vapor genommen hast 
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon oft empfohlen die karte aber keiner hört auf mich ....
> 
> @Atir290
> 
> Warum nimmst nicht die trix ?


 

Nun, da die Tri-X wohl lauter ist im IDLE als die PowerColor TurboDuo!
Zudem scheinen die Spannungswandler bei der TurboDuo gut gekühlt zu werden, und ebenso ist ein Heißkleber aufbebracht  ----> Zweck der Spulenfiep Unterbindung!
Dies alles fehlt bei der Sapphire TRI-X


----------



## Deathy93 (4. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Wollen wir's hoffen...aber wer weis


 
Ich lach mich tot.

Ich such's mir nicht aus. 


Hab Windows neu installiert, ohne Erfolg.

Das Fiepen ist mir ja sogar egal, ich weiß langsam selbst nicht, ob das Fiepen an den Karten liegt. 
Aber ohne Karte fiept halt nichts und 2-3 andere Karten haben im Idle überhaupt nicht gefiept 


@Basic 
Übertakten ist mit der Karte nicht mal möglich, die läuft schon mit 1,268v unter Last. Würd ich aber auch nicht machen, habe auch nicht das Never Settle Angebot genutzt, weil ich schon den Verdacht hatte, dass die Karte eh wieder irgendwas hat.


----------



## basic123 (4. Juni 2014)

Die nächste wird's bestimmt.


----------



## BertB (4. Juni 2014)

da ist garantiert was anderes faul,
cpu oder ram hat einen weg, oder so

das cpu oc machst du schon aus zum generellen stabilitätstest, nehme ich mal an?


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Juni 2014)

Sorry, aber wieviel Spannug liegt IDLE an!
Nicht dass auch dort >1,2 Volt anliegen
GPU-Z Kannst dies auslesen

Probier zudem die Spannung unter Last sofort nach dem Windows Boot auf 1,150 Volt abzusenken  (Afterburner)
Wenn es da nicht klappt, ist Karte wohl hinüber


----------



## Systox (4. Juni 2014)

Nori_GER schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung ob die 290 Vapor X in ein Bitfenix Prodigy reinpasst ? Ich weiss das laut Beschreibung nur 2 Slot Karten passen sollten aber vielleicht passt ja auch 2,5 Slot.


 
Ein Kollege von mir hat sich jetzt das Prodigy *M* bestellt und ich werde es mir auch bestellen, auch mit einer Vapor X.
Laut Angaben sollte es in ein M Gehäuse passen.


----------



## TheJumper0 (4. Juni 2014)

Ins M passt fast alles!
Hab hier eine R9 290 mit Morpheus drin


----------



## Badaal (4. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> von der leistung her halt "nur" ne 770, und p/l auch nicht wirklich der bringer.
> Da biste mit der 290 weitaus besser bedient.
> Nimm doch die tri-x die bert vorgeschlagen hat, du wirst es nicht bereuen.
> und die pseudoersparnis, ist dann dass du keine vapor genommen hast
> Gruß


Ja, die wird's wohl letzten Endes werden. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur 250 für ne neue GPU ausgeben. Dann kam "nur" eine 15€ teurere 280X DCUIIT, dann wurde das zurückgeschickt und nur ne "15" Euro teurere 290 geholt. Jetzt wird es wohl nur eine "30"€ teurere Tri-X. Ich glaube irgendwann komme ich bei einer Titan Z raus . Naja, wurscht . Dann nehme ich halt die Tri-X und hab ein paar Mücken zuviel ausgegeben


----------



## Deathy93 (4. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> da ist garantiert was anderes faul,
> cpu oder ram hat einen weg, oder so
> 
> das cpu oc machst du schon aus zum generellen stabilitätstest, nehme ich mal an?


 
Ja, ist ja automatisch nach Bios Reset 

Ich versteh aber nicht, warum die alten Karten zumindest alle liefen. Klar Spulenfiepen und black screens hatte ich mit den Karten, aber mit der aktuellen Karte kann ich ja nichts machen. Der Bildschirm wird direkt schwarz.

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, warum manche Karten im Idle fiepen und manche nicht, wenns am Netzteil oder Mainboard liegen soll.

Kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, dass es am MB oder Netzteil liegt, denn mit den meisten Karten lief es ja und mit der MSI z.B hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme :o

Aber so viel Pech kann man doch nicht haben..


----------



## m1ch1 (4. Juni 2014)

@Deathy: spulenfiepen kann auch schon mit dem selben NT modell auftrete. Habe eine 5850 die bisher übelst gefiept hat. Das nt wurde schon mehrmals getauscht (idel fipen und defekter lüfter) und beim letzten mal habe ich das nachdolgemodellerhalten. Seit dem fiept die karte fast garnichtmehr. Man muss den kopf schon ins gehäuse stecken. Mit dem alten nt und meiner 290 gab es ebenfalls kaum fiepen. Gibt anscheinend kombinationen, die gern fiepen.


Bin echt grad am überlegen, ob ich mir überaupt nochmal ne 290 holen soll. Iwie hört man von extrem vielen problemen. Hoffentlich kommt bald eine neue generation raus.


----------



## w0dash (4. Juni 2014)

Diese "Probleme" gibts in jeder Generation, und in den ganzen Foren wirkt es immer so als gäbe es mehr kaputte als funktionierende Karten. Das ist aber nicht der Fall, glaub mir.


----------



## Deathy93 (4. Juni 2014)

Ja, gut, das könnte natürlich sein. Allerdings habe ich ja momentan das Problem, dass die Karte kein Bild gibt bzw direkt abschmiert.
Das Fiepen wäre mir mittlerweile sogar egal, Hauptsache ich kann endlich mal wieder spielen.
Ich habe 2 Karten allerdings auch im anderen Rechner eingebaut gehabt und da fiepten sie auch.
Schade, dass der Kühler der MSI 4g Gaming zu schwach war, sonst hätte ich mir jetzt den ganzen Stress erspart und wäre zufrieden -.-


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Juni 2014)

Hole Dir, so wie ich die Powercolor R9 290 TurboDuo
Jene hat sogar Heißkleber um die Spannungswandler verklebt,- um dem Zirpen/ Fiepen Entgegenzuwirken!
Preislich enorm Attraktiv und eben nicht allzulaut und dennoch recht Kühl!

Es ist vollbracht!!

Gerade die Grafikkarte bestellt:
R9 290 Powercolor TurboDuo für 333 Euro inkl. Versand!

Bild: ordine-powercolorr929s7i4b.jpg - abload.de

Sapphire R9 290 Referenz Karte muss jener falls Fiepfrei und Blackscreen verschont weichen, 
hoffe das Alles Gut geht!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Juni 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ja, ist ja automatisch nach Bios Reset
> 
> Ich versteh aber nicht, warum die alten Karten zumindest alle liefen. Klar Spulenfiepen und black screens hatte ich mit den Karten, aber mit der aktuellen Karte kann ich ja nichts machen. Der Bildschirm wird direkt schwarz.
> 
> ...



Warum testest du die karte nicht beim Kollegen oder Nachbarn ??!!



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Hole Dir, so wie ich die Powercolor R9 290 TurboDuo
> Jene hat sogar Heißkleber um die Spannungswandler verklebt,- um dem Zirpen/ Fiepen Entgegenzuwirken!
> Preislich enorm Attraktiv und eben nicht allzulaut und dennoch recht Kühl!
> 
> ...



Hey Jo endlich ....Glückwunsch


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Juni 2014)

Na hoffe habe NICHT die falsche Karte bestellt,  powerColor R9 290 TurboDuo.
Laut anderem Forum dreht die Karte gut auf und recht laut!
Nur mit Untervolting und angepasster Lüfterkurve kann man die Karte angenehm bekommen, dafür GPU aber auch um die 80 Grad heiß/ warm.
Wichtig ist mit Gutes Untervolten, fiepfreei und KEINE Blackscreens.


----------



## Keinmand (5. Juni 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Na hoffe habe NICHT die falsche Karte bestellt,  powerColor R9 290 TurboDuo.
> Laut anderem Forum dreht die Karte gut auf und recht laut!
> Nur mit Untervolting und angepasster Lüfterkurve kann man die Karte angenehm bekommen, dafür GPU aber auch um die 80 Grad heiß/ warm.
> Wichtig ist mit Gutes Untervolten, fiepfreei und KEINE Blackscreens.


 
Mach dich nicht verrückt, jeder hat ne andere Definition von "laut".
Warte einfach ab bis die Karte bei dir ist


----------



## Shooot3r (5. Juni 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Diese "Probleme" gibts in jeder Generation, und in den ganzen Foren wirkt es immer so als gäbe es mehr kaputte als funktionierende Karten. Das ist aber nicht der Fall, glaub mir.



Genau, es kommt ja auch nicht jeder hier ins forum und sagt:" hey meine R9 läuft einwandfrei". Es sind ja meistens die, die Probleme haben.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

Mal eine andere Frage:

Ich schwanke zwischen der  Karte und der  Karte  hier.

290X ohne OC:


 Chiptakt: bis 1000MHz
Speicher: 4GB GDDR5, 1250MHz
320GB/s


290X mit OC:




 Chiptakt: bis 1080MHz
Speicher: 4GB GDDR5, 1410MHz
361GB/s


Weiß von euch jemand wie sich das von der Performance her auswirkt?! Also so im Durchschnitt meine ich.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Juni 2014)

3 - 5%
Je nach Game würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Roundy (5. Juni 2014)

Also 1. Würde ich keine x nehmen, sondern die non x, und 2. Wenn schon x dann non oc und selbst die 80mhz draufklatschen,  das bekommt jeder hin.
Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

> Also 1. Würde ich keine x nehmen, sondern die non x


Die Non-X ist für mich keine Option.  Die höchste Ausbaustufe einer Single-GPU hat sich seit der GeForce 2 damals bei mir eingebürgert. 



> 2. Wenn schon x dann non oc und selbst die 80mhz draufklatschen,  das bekommt jeder hin.


Bleibt die Garantie erhalten bei OC?


----------



## Keinmand (5. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Also 1. Würde ich keine x nehmen, sondern die non x, und 2. Wenn schon x dann non oc und selbst die 80mhz draufklatschen,  das bekommt jeder hin. Gruß



Für 80mhz garantieverlust, nein danke 

Außerdem verkaufen die meisten händler eh schon die oc versionen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Also 1. Würde ich keine x nehmen, sondern die non x, und 2. Wenn schon x dann non oc und selbst die 80mhz draufklatschen,  das bekommt jeder hin.
> Gruß



+160mhz Speicher


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bleibt die Garantie erhalten bei OC?


 
Nein, aber solange du nichts an der Vcore der GPU änderst kann auch nichts passieren, die GPU wird höchstens instabil.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

Eigenes OC möchte ich vermeiden. Da die R9 290X Serie ja doch ihre Probleme hat, wäre das wahrscheinlich unklug wenn es zur RMA kommen sollte.


----------



## basic123 (5. Juni 2014)

Die 80MHz merkt man eh nicht imho. Meine Asus 290X läuft mit 1050MHz und wenn ich den Takt auf 1000MHz absenke, bleibt die Performance zu 99,9% gleich. In diesem Sinne: lasst euch nicht das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.

Bei OC seh ich's genauso. Reines GPU-OC ohne Spannungserhöhung ist relativ "sicher". Aber bei Spannungserhöhung oder OC vom Speicher kann es ganz schnell in die Hose gehen. Sollte man allerdings nur machen, wenn man die Karte auch behalten möchte.


----------



## lg36 (5. Juni 2014)

Seit dem ich die 290x Tri-x gekauft habe hasse ich AMD!!! Sie macht nur probleme und nichts funktioniert so wie man will.

Im Winter wird auf Grün gewechselt !!!


----------



## Keinmand (5. Juni 2014)

Die paar mhz erhöht vll leicht die min. Fps 
Ansonsten merkt man sie halt beim benchen. 
Aber die paar mhz machen jetzt auch nicht den unterschied zwischen spielbar und unspielbar aus


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

lg36 schrieb:


> Seit dem ich die 290x Tri-x gekauft habe hasse ich AMD!!! Sie macht nur probleme und nichts funktioniert so wie man will.
> 
> Im Winter wird auf Grün gewechselt !!!


 Mit der Aussage können wir natürlich ganz viel anfangen!  
Geht´s denn nicht etwas detaillierter was die Problembeschreibung angeht?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (5. Juni 2014)

lg36 schrieb:


> Seit dem ich die 290x Tri-x gekauft habe hasse ich AMD!!! Sie macht nur probleme und nichts funktioniert so wie man will.
> 
> Im Winter wird auf Grün gewechselt !!!


 
Was will uns der Dichter damit sagen  ??? Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Keinmand (5. Juni 2014)

Gibts grüne amd karten ? 
Bzw grünfarbige custom designs ?


----------



## X2theZ (5. Juni 2014)

vielleicht hats auch nur was mit dem winter zu tun? genaueres weiß man nicht ^^


----------



## lg36 (5. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich hab ich nur das Forum durchstöbert und eben den allgemeinen Thread zu der GPU gesehen und wollte es nur mal erwähnt haben dass ich sie hasse!! Zu meinen Problemen habe ich eigentlich eigene Threads wie zb. Zu meinem aktuellen Problem --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/335489-bf-nur-mit-amd-13-12-treiber.html

Zum bsp. funktioniert BF nur mit 13.12 Treiber, Vsync muss ich in fifa ausschalten sonst funktioniert es nicht (schaut ******* aus) und downsampling geht nicht. Bei einer Nvidia gibst du die Auflösung ein und fertig!


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Gibts grüne amd karten ?
> Bzw grünfarbige custom designs ?


 
Mit ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl und ausreichend Spraylack schon.


----------



## lg36 (5. Juni 2014)

Oder was auch super ist, ich muss die auflösung von 4k auf 1080p runterstellen da  Spiele sonst nur mit 30Hz starten. Oder BF startet mal mit 30 und mal mit 60Hz egal was ich mache.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2014)

Hast du den Monitor auch über Displayport angeschlossen, bzw unterstützt der selbst überhaupt DP1.2?


----------



## lg36 (5. Juni 2014)

Nein, ich habe am TV (siehe signatur) nur HDMI 2.0


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

Das sind aber komische Probleme die du da hast. 

- Bios des Mainboards aktuell?
- Wie sind die Temps der Karte?
- Mal einen Stresstest mit der Karte gemacht?



> Nein, ich habe am TV (siehe signatur) nur HDMI 2.0​


Zockst du am TV?


----------



## lg36 (5. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das sind aber komische Probleme die du da hast.
> 
> - Bios des Mainboards aktuell?
> - Wie sind die Temps der Karte?
> ...


 
-ja 
-Waren bis Jetzt nie ungewöhlich hoch
-nein, werde ich aber mal machen
-und ja ich zocke am TV


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

> -und ja ich zocke am TV


Das könnte die Fehlerquelle sein! Hast du deine HDMI Schnittstelle am TV umbenannt? Bei meinem UE46D8090 war das damals so. Oftmals ist es (leider) auch so, das einige Karten mit HDMI nicht so gut klar kommen. Dann wäre da noch das Problem mit dem TV. Viele TVs haben bei der Signalumwandlung ihre Probleme. Evtl. führt das zu dem ganzen Ärger. 
Schau mal ob die fps-crashs bei aktivem Vsync + Triple Buffering auch noch auftreten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2014)

Die Graka unterstützt nur kein HDMI2.0 - nur 1.4a. Ohne Displayport wird das nix.
Übrigens haben auch Nvidias aktuelle Geforces (bis auf die 750er Maxwells) kein HDMI2.0 - da wird dein Umstieg dir nicht allzu viel bringen.


----------



## lg36 (5. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Graka unterstützt nur kein HDMI2.0 - nur 1.4a. Ohne Displayport wird das nix.
> Übrigens haben auch Nvidias aktuelle Geforces (bis auf die 750er Maxwells) kein HDMI2.0 - da wird dein Umstieg dir nicht allzu viel bringen.



Mir ist klar das sie kein HDMI 2.0 hat und das war auch nicht das Problem!! Und was wird nix ohne displayport !?!?! Das mit HZ Problemen lasse ich mir ja einreden das eher der TV daran schuld ist. Aber wieso habe ich Framdrops in BF mit jedem Treiber bis auf 13.12?



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das könnte die Fehlerquelle sein! Hast du deine HDMI Schnittstelle am TV umbenannt? Bei meinem UE46D8090 war das damals so. Oftmals ist es (leider) auch so, das einige Karten mit HDMI nicht so gut klar kommen. Dann wäre da noch das Problem mit dem TV. Viele TVs haben bei der Signalumwandlung ihre Probleme. Evtl. führt das zu dem ganzen Ärger.
> Schau mal ob die fps-crashs bei aktivem Vsync + Triple Buffering auch noch auftreten.



Nein ich habe nichts umbenannt. Du meinst sicher das ich am TV auf ??? umbenenne, oder? Und danke das mit den Fps werde ich mir mal ansehen!


----------



## Chemenu (5. Juni 2014)

Bei HDMI 1.4 ist bei 4K Auflösung bei 30Hz Schluss. Mehr geht einfach nicht mangels Bandbreite.


----------



## lg36 (5. Juni 2014)

Sorry !!!!!

 ich habe mit runtestellen von 4K auf 1080p den Desktop gemeint. Ansonsten startet das spiel in 1080p mit 30Hz


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2014)

lg36 schrieb:


> Mir ist klar das sie kein HDMI 2.0 hat und das war auch nicht das Problem!! Und was wird nix ohne displayport !?!?! Das mit HZ Problemen lasse ich mir ja einreden das eher der TV daran schuld ist.


Der Fernseher kann 4k@60Hz, die Grafikkarte kann 4k@60Hz - aber NICHT über HDMI sondern nur über DP, weil die Karte noch kein HDMI2.0 an Bord hat. Deswegen bekommst du nur 30 Hz. Wenn der Fernseher keinen Displayport-Anschluss hat, dann hast du da Pech, weil auch Nvidia auf seinen aktuellen Highend-Karten nur HDMI1.4 hat.



lg36 schrieb:


> Sorry !!!!!
> 
> ich habe mit runtestellen von 4K auf 1080p den Desktop gemeint. Ansonsten startet das spiel in 1080p mit 30Hz


Und das ist auch kein großes Wunder - wenn der Bildschirm mit 30 Hz läuft, da 60 Hz @4k nicht gehen (siehe oben) dann kann er auch nicht 1080p hochskaliert auf 4k in 60 Hz wiedergeben.

Übrigens sind diese Punkte alle nicht AMDs Schuld, die hättest du mit einer Geforce genauso. Um das mal festzuhalten.


----------



## lg36 (5. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der Fernseher kann 4k@60Hz, die Grafikkarte kann 4k@60Hz - aber NICHT über HDMI sondern nur über DP, weil die Karte noch kein HDMI2.0 an Bord hat. Deswegen bekommst du nur 30 Hz. Wenn der Fernseher keinen Displayport-Anschluss hat, dann hast du da Pech, weil auch Nvidia auf seinen aktuellen Highend-Karten nur HDMI1.4 hat.



Wie gesagt, sry ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich weis dass ich 4k nur mit 30Hz hinbekomme! Ich habe meinen Desktop aber tr. auf 4K gestellt, weil es mich da nicht so stört wie in Spielen. Ich meinte dass wenn ich meinen Desktop nicht auf Full HD stelle, er nur manche Spiele (zb. Batman oder Red O.) in 1080p mit 30Hz startet!

Naja bei fast allen spielen schafft er es, nur bei einigen eben nicht. Wo ich mir aber mal eine Titan von einem Freund ausgeborgt habe, hatte ich diese Problem nicht. Also ist es doch ein AMD Problem!!


----------



## Chemenu (5. Juni 2014)

Erstell Dir doch Profile im CCC für die Spiele, damit beim Spielstart die Auflösung auf 1080p@60Hz eingestellt wird. 
Anscheinend wird die Bildwiederholfrequenz nicht automatisch angepasst wenn für ein Spiel die Auflösung reduziert wird.


----------



## lg36 (5. Juni 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Erstell Dir doch Profile im CCC für die Spiele, damit beim Spielstart die Auflösung auf 1080p@60Hz eingestellt wird.
> Anscheinend wird die Bildwiederholfrequenz nicht automatisch angepasst wenn für ein Spiel die Auflösung reduziert wird.



Ok werde ich mal versuchen, DANKE!!


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

> Nein ich habe nichts umbenannt. Du meinst sicher das ich am TV auf ??? umbenenne, oder?


Ich musste damals mein HDMI-Eingang am TV auf "PC" umbenennen.


----------



## lg36 (5. Juni 2014)

Danke für eure Tipps !!! 

Werde ich nachdem ich alle Spiele wieder installiert habe (habe neu aufgesetzt wegen dem BF-Framedrops-Treiberproblem) ausprobieren!


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (5. Juni 2014)

lg36 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tipps !!!
> 
> Werde ich nachdem ich alle Spiele wieder installiert habe (habe neu aufgesetzt wegen dem BF-Framedrops-Treiberproblem) ausprobieren!


 
Wenn Du mit BF Battlefield 4 meinst, dann lade das Game neu oder von Sicherung und nutze den 14.4 WHQL und stell in den Grafikoptionen auf Mantle um. Wenn Du das Spiel aus einer Sicherung verwendest, dann Defragmentiere mal den Ordner. Durch die vielen Updates, welche nicht gerade klein sind, sind die BF4 ordner oft stark fragmentiert. Alles natürlich unter der Voraussetzung, das Du nicht an den Configs rum gebastelt hast.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

Es hat schon seinen Grund warum ich meinen TV nicht auch zum Zocken benutze. Monitor FTW!


----------



## lg36 (5. Juni 2014)

Ja ich meinte Battlefield 4. Und wie gesagt ich habe gestern neu aufgesetzt und gleich denn 14.4 WHQL installiert. Natürlich habe auch auf Mantle nach der Installation gestellt und ich habe Trotzdem Framdrops von etwas über 60 bis 30fps.


----------



## X2theZ (5. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es hat schon seinen Grund warum ich meinen TV nicht auch zum Zocken benutze. Monitor FTW!


 
und das kommt nicht von irgendjemandem  XD


----------



## Bandit3644 (5. Juni 2014)

Hab mir ne OC Karte extra gekauft um die Spannung zu senken. Läuft bei mir - 81mv @950 Mhz. Hab ne Stunde denn Valley laufen lassen. Karte wurde nicht wärmer als 69° und demnach war sie auch sehr leise.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Juni 2014)

Bandit3644 schrieb:


> Hab mir ne OC Karte extra gekaut...


 Na Mahlzeit. Der Zahnarzt freut sich.


----------



## Bandit3644 (5. Juni 2014)

Hmm lecker


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Juni 2014)

so habe zur Zeit die 290 TriX Taktraten am Start mit UV und angepasster Lüfterkurve  eine gute halbe Stunde Valley im fast Lautlosen System mit *max GPU 70 Grad* und *VRM max 64 Grad* und *max 23%* Lüftergeschwindigkeit  das entspricht so* max 0,5 Sone (23%) *im idle sind ja min 20% das entspricht ja laut pcgh 0,4 Sone

Taktraten sind 1000/1300mhz @ ~ 1,09v ( 1,07-1,11v ) im MSI Afterburner sind - 39mv eingestellt. Das entspricht -64mv real , weil im originalen Zustand +25mv eingestellt sind 

ich find dieses kann sich sehen lassen. ich werde es heute Abend nochmal mit BF4 testen.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so habe zur Zeit die 290 TriX Taktraten am Start mit UV und angepasster Lüfterkurve  eine gute halbe Stunde Valley im fast Lautlosen System mit *max GPU 70 Grad* und *VRM max 64 Grad* und *max 23%* Lüftergeschwindigkeit  das entspricht so* max 0,5 Sone (23%) *im idle sind ja min 20% das entspricht ja laut pcgh 0,4 Sone
> 
> Taktraten sind 1000/1300mhz @ ~ 1,09v ( 1,07-1,11v ) im MSI Afterburner sind - 39mv eingestellt. Das entspricht -64mv real , weil im originalen Zustand +25mv eingestellt sind
> 
> ich find dieses kann sich sehen lassen. ich werde es heute Abend nochmal mit BF4 testen.



gerade eine Stunde BF4 MP gezockt und schön mein kleines Büro aufgeheizt wieder 1000/1300nhz. GPU max 80 Grad und VRMs max 74 grad bei max 25% Luffi  

 hier mal eine GPUZ Logfile


File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt


----------



## Roundy (5. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Für 80mhz garantieverlust, nein danke
> 
> Außerdem verkaufen die meisten händler eh schon die oc versionen



War jetzt auch nicht der aufruf zum 80mhz übertakten, sondern dazu dass das einfach den aufpreis ned wert ist.
Gruß


----------



## ein_schelm (5. Juni 2014)

Hab meine Sapphire R9 290 OC TRI-X zurück gehen lassen müssen. Der Defekt wurde von Hersteller erkannt und jetzt bekomm ich von Alternate die Vapor-X Edition !

Hab schon bei der vorherigen Karte überlegt, ob das Netzteil ausreichen würde. Die Vapor-X kann mit ihren 2x8pins theoretisch 375 Watt ziehen. Rechnerisch sollte das kein Problem für mein "be quied! 530W NT" sein. GPU+CPU kommen zusammen auf 455 Watt...

Jetzt wollt ich aber doch noch mal nachfragen wie ihr das seht? Reicht mein NT für die Vapor-X Variante aus?


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Juni 2014)

@EvgaSüchtiger
@All

Da wird eine, bzw. Meine PowerColor R9 290 TurboDuo
wohl nie und nimmer mithalten können!
GPU mässig vielleicht auch um die 80 Grad, VRM 1+2 etwa 80 bis 85 Grad, aber Lautstärkemäsig wohl um die 4 Sone zumindest!


----------



## Roundy (5. Juni 2014)

@schelm Ja klar wenn ne tri-x lief wird ne vapor auch laufen.
Gruß


----------



## ein_schelm (5. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> @schelm Ja klar wenn ne tri-x lief wird ne vapor auch laufen.
> Gruß


 
Die Tri-X wurde mit 1x6 und 1x8 pin betrieben. Die Vapor-X wird wie gesagt mit 2x8pins befeuert. Deshalb die Frage...


----------



## w0dash (6. Juni 2014)

Solange du die Spannung nicht extrem erhöhst läuft auch die neue Karte mit dem Netzteil. Auf gleichen Einstellungen dürfte der Stromverbrauch identisch sein.


----------



## lg36 (6. Juni 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6oopu54u0h2nbpx/ScreenshotWin32-0008.png?m=
https://www.dropbox.com/s/c7untbgmkxy9ys5/ScreenshotWin32-0012.png?m=
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d74209wxmuvdew/ScreenshotWin32-0013.png?m=

Anscheinend spielt die CPU nicht mit! Wie schon erwähnt habe ich das mit allen Treibern bis auf den 13.12 !? Kann mir bitte wer helfen ?


----------



## Oozy (6. Juni 2014)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Die Vapor-X kann mit ihren 2x8pins theoretisch 375 Watt ziehen. Rechnerisch sollte das kein Problem für mein "be quied! 530W NT" sein. GPU+CPU kommen zusammen auf 455 Watt...


Das müsste das L8 530W mit CM sein, richtig? Oder ist es noch ein altes L7? Wie kommst du denn auf 455W für Single GPU +  CPU? Soviel Verbrauch wirst du auch mit OC nicht erreichen.



lg36 schrieb:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6oopu54u0h2nbpx/ScreenshotWin32-0008.png?m= https://www.dropbox.com/s/c7untbgmkxy9ys5/ScreenshotWin32-0012.png?m= https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d74209wxmuvdew/ScreenshotWin32-0013.png?m=


Bei allen drei Links kommt "Link ist fehlerhaft"

---

Was habt ihr eigentlich für OC-Werte bei eurer R9 290(X) und bei welcher Spannung?


----------



## w0dash (6. Juni 2014)

Bei mir gehen alle Links.


----------



## lg36 (6. Juni 2014)

komisch, bei mir gehts!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6oopu54u0h2nbpx/ScreenshotWin32-0008.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/c7untbgmkxy9ys5/ScreenshotWin32-0012.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d74209wxmuvdew/ScreenshotWin32-0013.png

sollte jetzt gehn


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juni 2014)

lg36 schrieb:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6oopu54u0h2nbpx/ScreenshotWin32-0008.png?m=
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c7untbgmkxy9ys5/ScreenshotWin32-0012.png?m=
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d74209wxmuvdew/ScreenshotWin32-0013.png?m=
> 
> Anscheinend spielt die CPU nicht mit! Wie schon erwähnt habe ich das mit allen Treibern bis auf den 13.12 !? Kann mir bitte wer helfen ?


 
Hast du das CPU OC rausgenommen?


----------



## lg36 (6. Juni 2014)

Ja ich habe es auch ohne OC gehabt !?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juni 2014)

lg36 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe es auch ohne OC gehabt !?


 
Hast du mal Hyberthreading deaktiviert?


----------



## lg36 (6. Juni 2014)

Habe ich noch nicht versucht. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, danke!


----------



## ein_schelm (6. Juni 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Das müsste das L8 530W mit CM sein, richtig?



Ja, richtig. Das ist das L8-Modell...



> Wie kommst du denn auf 455W für Single GPU +  CPU? Soviel Verbrauch wirst du auch mit OC nicht erreichen.



Hab einen Verbrauch für die Grafikkarte von 375 Watt angenommen und für die CPU 80 Watt.

In einem Test erreicht ein Gesamtsystem unter last knapp 400 Watt Leistungsaufnahme. 
Der Tester hat die Karte in 3 Stufen übertaktet - auf der 3. Stufe liegt der Verbrauch bei 465 Watt.
Quelle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_OSenVHffA (Minute 24)

Mit wieviel Watt kann man ein Netzteil maximal belasten bzw. wie viel Reserven sollte man dem Netzteil gewähren?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

Das beste Nt für Single graka ist das BQ DP P10 550w. 

Für wenig oc reicht auch locker das BQ SP E9 450-480w


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Juni 2014)

lg36 schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nicht versucht. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, danke!


 
Versuchs mal ohne Mantle.
Und wie sehen die Taktraten der GPU aus, vielleicht taktet die zu niedrig.


----------



## lg36 (6. Juni 2014)

Auch ohne Mantle kommen die Drops. Und ich schaue mir die Taktraten an und gebe dann bescheid!


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (6. Juni 2014)

lg36 schrieb:


> Auch ohne Mantle kommen die Drops. Und ich schaue mir die Taktraten an und gebe dann bescheid!


 
Auch Schwankungen von 100MHz sollten nicht solche Drops verursachen. Ich hatte mal das Problem, das der Takt zwar gehalten wurde, aber die Auslastung stark geschwankt hat.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich eine übersichtliche Seite auf der man die aktuellen Bios-Versionen der Karten herunterladen kann?


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Juni 2014)

@Painkiller: Ich hätte jetzt spontan auf techpowerup getippt.

edit: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (6. Juni 2014)

Zum Thema Stromverbrauch: 24/7-Settings, prime95 und Furmark gleichzeitig:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLhN5OYAz2g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (6. Juni 2014)

Am Wochenende können die R9 290 mal zeigen, was unter sommerlichen Temperaturen zu erwarten ist 
Außer EVGA  mit Deinem Kellerzimmer bist Du raus aus der Wertung


----------



## Roundy (6. Juni 2014)

Jaja die kellerkinder 
Bin aber gespannt 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juni 2014)

Ich habe schon einen 200mm Lüfter raus gekrammt. Vlt hilft der noch


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Am Wochenende können die R9 290 mal zeigen, was unter sommerlichen Temperaturen zu erwarten ist
> Außer EVGA  mit Deinem Kellerzimmer bist Du raus aus der Wertung



Mein Minibüro ist oben in meinem  Haus auf der sonnenseite mit Dachfenster ohne Sonnenschutz .....die Bude kocht immer  Keller wäre schön


----------



## Roundy (6. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mein Minibüro ist oben in mein Haus auf der sonnenseite mit Dachfenster ohne Sonnenschutz .....die Bude kocht immer  Keller wäre schön



Hast du nich mal was von keller Wohnung erzählt?
Absonsten wird halt gesonnt (oder gegahrt ) anstatt zu zocken 
Gruß


----------



## JaniZz (6. Juni 2014)

Angenehme 48 Grad unter volllast mit +100 mv 1180 MHz 1550 MHz Ram  

Aber bei dem Wetter sollte man sich nicht vorm PC setzen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Hast du nich mal was von keller Wohnung erzählt?
> Absonsten wird halt gesonnt (oder gegahrt ) anstatt zu zocken
> Gruß



Ne nix Keller ....eigenes Haus 

KELLER mit Frau und zwei Kinder ist schlecht


----------



## Roundy (6. Juni 2014)

Dann halt doch kein kellerkindstyle 
Gruß

Edit: nur wenn man sie rauslässt  
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

wie war das auch nochmal wenn ich beim Afterburner mehr Spannung als +100mv einstellen möchte ? Geht doch das man bis +300mv einstellen kann oder habe ich das geträumt


----------



## Euda (6. Juni 2014)

das geht, via commandline 

/wi6,30,8d,10 für 100mV
/wi6,30,8d,20 für 200mV 
/wi6,30,8d,30 für 300mV
/wi6,30,8d,40 für 400mV
/wi6,30,8d,50 für 500mV


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juni 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> das geht, via commandline
> 
> /wi6,30,8d,10 für 100mV
> /wi6,30,8d,20 für 200mV
> ...


 
@EVGA Ich lege dir die letzte Zeile ans Herz


----------



## Roundy (6. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @EVGA Ich lege dir die letzte Zeile ans Herz



Immer volle rotze 
Viel Glück und spaß,  ich will erfolge sehen 
Gruß


----------



## w0dash (6. Juni 2014)

Nicht vergessen, dass das als Offset angwendet wird, d.h. wenn du Option 2 nimmst und im Afterburner bereits +100mV eingestellt hast, landest du bei +300mV.

Weiß zufällig jemand, wo der unterschied zwischen dem /wi4 und /wi6 Parameter ist?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> das geht, via commandline
> 
> /wi6,30,8d,10 für 100mV
> /wi6,30,8d,20 für 200mV
> ...



Noch nie gemacht ....was soll ich machen ? Sorry ....schäme mich....



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @EVGA Ich lege dir die letzte Zeile ans Herz



Ne Ne.... So einer bin ich nicht ...eventuell im Winter mit + 300mv. 

Ich will mein Schmuckstück behalten ....hab keinen Goldesel 

Brauche nur die +200mv wegen die 1200mhz @24/7 ausloten . Nehme dann aber die + 300mv ( 200mv)


----------



## w0dash (6. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Noch nie gemacht ....was soll ich machen ? Sorry ....schäme mich....


 
Einfach eine Verknüfung zum Afterburner erstellen und dann den Paramter über die Eigenschaften anhängen. Beim Starten der Verknüpfung wird das Offset dann angewendet, was man direkt mit der Idle Spannung kontrollieren kann.

Zum Zurücksetzen einfach den letzten Wert durch 00 ersetzen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Einfach eine Verknüfung zum Afterburner erstellen und dann den Paramter über die Eigenschaften anhängen. Beim Starten der Verknüpfung wird das Offset dann angewendet, was man direkt mit der Idle Spannung kontrollieren kann.
> 
> Zum Zurücksetzen einfach den letzten Wert durch 00 ersetzen.



wo genau unter Eigenschaften einfügen?


----------



## w0dash (6. Juni 2014)

Hinter dem Ziel, also "..\Afterburner.exe" /parameter.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Hinter dem Ziel, also "..\Afterburner.exe" /parameter.



hatte ich eigentlich so gemacht..stand ungültig..ich versuchs nochmal


so jetzt hat er es übernommen...ich hatte das Leerzeichen vergessen 

 nun steht da trotzdem nur +100mv


----------



## Schmenki (6. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hatte ich eigentlich so gemacht..stand ungültig..ich versuchs nochmal
> 
> 
> so jetzt hat er es übernommen...ich hatte das Leerzeichen vergessen
> ...


 
Im Afterburner wird der Regler auch nicht verändert.
Achte einfach auf deine IDLE und deiner Spannung unter Last da wirste dann die Unterschiede feststellen.
Sobald du in AB auch wieder Apply klickst wird die alte Spannung wiederhergestellt.


----------



## w0dash (6. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hatte ich eigentlich so gemacht..stand ungültig..ich versuchs nochmal
> 
> 
> so jetzt hat er es übernommen...ich hatte das Leerzeichen vergessen
> ...



Deshalb muss man ja auch aufpassen, denn der Wert wird "unsichtbar" addiert. Mehrmaliges ausführen der Verknüpfung verändert aber zum Glück nichts .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Deshalb muss man ja auch aufpassen, denn der Wert wird "unsichtbar" addiert. Mehrmaliges ausführen der Verknüpfung verändert aber zum Glück nichts .



also ich habe afti im autostart...geht das denn mit autostart überhaupt?


----------



## Keinmand (6. Juni 2014)

yay, am 2 pc kann ich die vapor auch nich testen ,netzteil hat keine 2x 8pin stecker


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (6. Juni 2014)

Weiß einer vielleicht wie ich aktivieren kann das alle 3 Lüfter der Vapor-X unter Last wieder drehen??? Gerade im Spiel wurde der Schriftzug Rot und wie ich sehen konnte drehte auch nur 1 Lüfter! Ich habe nichts wie sonst auch verändert! Kann es an einem Defekt liegen????

Edit: jetzt gehen sie wieder, beobachte ich mal


----------



## Chinaquads (6. Juni 2014)

unter 57 Grad GPU Temperatur bzw. im 2D dreht sich nur ein Lüfter.

Kannst du aber mit Hilfe eines Schalters an der Graka abschalten, so dass sich immer alle 3 Lüfter drehen.


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (6. Juni 2014)

ja ich weiß meinte aber unter Last da drehte sich nähmlich nur einer wobei der Schriftzug Rot wurde wodurch ich es erkannt habe.


----------



## basic123 (6. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ne nix Keller ....eigenes Haus
> 
> KELLER mit Frau und zwei Kinder ist schlecht


 
Du bist aber nicht zufällig Österreicher?


----------



## Badaal (6. Juni 2014)

Oh man bei Alternate Resposten gab es vorhin den 780 OC für 270 Mücken und ich habs verpasst -.-


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Juni 2014)

Scheda Video Ati Powercolor R9 290 TurboDuo 4GB ,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI [AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC] - BPM Power

Meine Mittwoch georderte PowerColor R9 290 TurboDuo ist endlich in Bearbeitung
Vielleicht Dienstag bei mir, da Montag eben Feiertag ist, zum Glück NICHT in Italien!
Warum um Gottes Himmel werden die Karten, besonders die TurboDuo so extrem Günstig?
Da kostet eine GTX 780 TI nun fast das Doppelte


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht zufällig Österreicher?



Nö Ostfriese  wieso?


----------



## w0dash (6. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> also ich habe afti im autostart...geht das denn mit autostart überhaupt?



Ich kann das gerade leider nicht testen weil mein Mainboard bei MF zum Austausch ist, aber theoretisch sollte es reichen die neue Verknüpfung  in den Autostart zu legen.


----------



## basic123 (6. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nö Ostfriese  wieso?


 Ach nur so eine Frage. Übrigens sagt dir der Name Josef Fritzl was?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Ach nur so eine Frage. Übrigens sagt dir der Name Josef Fritzl was?



ne sagt mir so nix...muss man den kennen ?




w0dash schrieb:


> Ich kann das gerade leider nicht testen weil mein Mainboard bei MF zum Austausch ist, aber theoretisch sollte es reichen die neue Verknüpfung in den Autostart zu legen.



also wenn ich den +200er nehme , dann macht er seine 1,29v max , wie beim Trixx Programm auch, da geht's ja auch bis +200mv. 
Wenn ich nun den +300er Wert nehme dann macht er nur max 1,33v aber dann hält er den takt aber von zb 1000mhz nicht mehr


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Ach nur so eine Frage. Übrigens sagt dir der Name Josef Fritzl was?


 
Ah jetzt hats klick gemacht 

Das is echt mies


----------



## Roundy (6. Juni 2014)

Hä? 
Aufklärung bitte 
Gruß
Edit: ok habs geschnallt...  und ich dachte ich sei mies


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Hä?
> Aufklärung bitte
> Gruß
> Edit: ok habs geschnallt...  und ich dachte ich sei mies



Josef Fritzl


----------



## Roundy (6. Juni 2014)

Jaja dr google hat mir dann auch geholfen...
Gruß


----------



## w0dash (6. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun den +300er Wert nehme dann macht er nur max 1,33v aber dann hält er den takt aber von zb 1000mhz nicht mehr



Hast du das Powerlimit schon bis zum Anschlag erhöht?

Wenn deine ASIC zu hoch ist rennt die Karte da außerdem schneller rein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Hast du das Powerlimit schon bis zum Anschlag erhöht?
> 
> Wenn deine ASIC zu hoch ist rennt die Karte da außerdem schneller rein.



brauche bis +200mv eigentlich nie PL , also steht immer auf 0  auch die 1200mhz werden gehalten damit 

 asic ist 77


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (6. Juni 2014)

Moin Jungs,

mal ne frage, wie weit könnt ichn bei ner 290x Tri X mit der Spannung hoch gehen? So als 24/7 setting?

Momentan hab ich 1,1 GHz @  ~ 1.15V (+ 50mV in Sapphire Trixx eingestellt) VRAM laüft mit 1400Mhz, da sollte ich mir ja eig keine Gedanken machen, weil der ja eh VRAM bis 1500 mhz spezifiziert ist.
Wobei ich ja bei der Spannung eh net mehr so viel Spielraum habe bei +150mV kackt nämlich schon mein Netzteil ab, was mich ja schon irgendwie verplüfft das es so schlecht ist^^


----------



## Roundy (6. Juni 2014)

Was hast du überhaupt für nen netzteil?
Und den speicher würde ich nicht übertakten,  bringt kaum mehr leistung,  aber der vram hat das nicht so gerne.
Gruß


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (6. Juni 2014)

Also von den Seiten die ich mir so angeguckt habe, bringt es beim  VRAM auch schon nen Plus:
http://pcgameshardware.de/screensho...Test-Benchmark-Overclocking-Crysis-3-pcgh.png

EnermaxPro 2+ 625W, nich mehr das neuste aber naja

i7 4770k 4.3GhZ @ 1.18V
Z87 Pro Asus


----------



## Roundy (6. Juni 2014)

Aber im Vergleich zum risiko bringt es nix, wenn dir der vram Artefakte produziert, bringen dir deine maximal 2fps mehr auch nichts mehr.
Gruß


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (6. Juni 2014)

Das is natürlich richtig^^, aber da der VRAM ja eh bis 1500 spezifiert ist, zumindest der von Hynix, läuft der doch eig eh untertaktet?


----------



## Keinmand (6. Juni 2014)

Wie spricht man eigentlich vapor aus

Wapor, väpor, vapor huh


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2014)

so habe gerade 1 stunde mit Gehäuse zu bf4 gezockt

@ alles silent mit 1000/1300@1,09v max gpu 80grad und VRM max 74 grad bei max 25% Luffi.


dann Gehäuse einfach auf gemacht und wieder eine stunde bf4 mit den selben takt und Spannungen

gpu max 74 grad und VRM max 67 Grad bei max 24% Luffi


kann das an meiner soka liegen die direkt über der vaporx sitzt? eventuell wird sie die Wärme über die Backplate nicht los????

so lautlos das System mit 25% des Luffis


----------



## JonnyFaust (7. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so habe gerade 1 stunde mit Gehäuse zu bf4 gezockt
> 
> @ alles silent mit 1000/1300@1,09v max gpu 80grad und VRM max 74 grad bei max 25% Luffi.
> 
> ...



So lasse ich meine Tri-X seit dem ersten Tag laufen 

Denke nicht. Habe bei mir den selben Effekt mit offenen Gehäuse.


----------



## aordecai (7. Juni 2014)

Abend meine lieben Leute von Heute,

wollte euch mal ein wenig stören. 

Ich habe schon mehrere mit meinen Fragen belästigt, aber nun euch hier auch. Einige User kenne ich aus meinen eigenen Threads. Ich mlchte mir die 290er zulegen, mir wurde die Powercolor 290 PCS+ nahegelegt, habe aber im Internet gelesen, dass die doch etwas lauter sind. Würde sich dann z.B eine Vapor von Sapphire lohnen bzw. die 30€ mehr Wert sein?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juni 2014)

aordecai schrieb:


> Würde sich dann z.B eine Vapor von Sapphire lohnen bzw. die 30€ mehr Wert sein?


Guten Abend.

Kurz und bündig - *nein*


----------



## aordecai (7. Juni 2014)

Habe ich mir auch gedacht. Dann lieber die Lüfterkurve anpassen 

Nachtrag: Und Trix X OC und PCS+ ?

Um ehrlich zu schein habe ich auch kein Bock mehr rumzueiern, ich tendiere zur PCS+. So!

Und zugeschlagen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juni 2014)

aordecai schrieb:


> Habe ich mir auch gedacht. Dann lieber die Lüfterkurve anpassen
> 
> Nachtrag: Und Trix X OC und PCS+ ?
> 
> ...


 
Genau. Lüfterkurve anpassen wenn es stört.

Viel Spaß mit der Karte


----------



## w0dash (7. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Wie spricht man eigentlich vapor aus
> 
> Wapor, väpor, vapor huh


 
Wäipör.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so habe gerade 1 stunde mit Gehäuse zu bf4 gezockt
> 
> @ alles silent mit 1000/1300@1,09v max gpu 80grad und VRM max 74 grad bei max 25% Luffi.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich setze die soka ganz nach unten.....zum testen ......eventuell besser....das mobo dürfte doch eigentlich nicht mir  Lanes abzwacken oder? verdammt kann nicht nachschauen .....bin auf Arbeit


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Juni 2014)

Meine Neue Powercolor R9-290 TurboDuo kommt in den Untersten PCI-Ex 8-fach Slot, wie meiner derzeitige Sapphire R9 290 im Referenz Design!
Dort bekommt sie genug Luft von Oberseite, Unterseite.
Im ersten PCI-Ex 16-fach ist schon der GPU Kühler so ganz an der Karte dran, was suboptimal sein dürfte!


----------



## roNskI (7. Juni 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Meine Neue Powercolor R9-290 TurboDuo kommt in den Untersten PCI-Ex 8-fach Slot, wie meiner derzeitige Sapphire R9 290 im Referenz Design!
> Dort bekommt sie genug Luft von Oberseite, Unterseite.
> Im ersten PCI-Ex 16-fach ist schon der GPU Kühler so ganz an der Karte dran, was suboptimal sein dürfte!


 
Wieso macht man sowas erst?? Da sollte man sich schon vorher überlegen was man kauft!

Einem guten CPU Kühler wird das bisschen wärme der GPU schon nichts ausmachen.
Somal man eine Referenz R9 290 (die ja eh schon glüht) nicht verbaut wenn aus konstruktionsbedingten Gründen des CPU Kühlers, er leider nur so verbaut werden kann das er die Luft von GPU nach oben bläst.. 

Aber..jedem das seine. Für umsonst ist dieser Diskusionsfred nicht erstellt wurden


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Wieso macht man sowas erst?? Da sollte man sich schon vorher überlegen was man kauft!
> 
> Einem guten CPU Kühler wird das bisschen wärme der GPU schon nichts ausmachen.
> Somal man eine Referenz R9 290 (die ja eh schon glüht) nicht verbaut wenn aus konstruktionsbedingten Gründen des CPU Kühlers, er leider nur so verbaut werden kann das er die Luft von GPU nach oben bläst..
> ...



Hey Jo haste auch grössere Temp Unterschiede zwischen geschlossenem und offenen Gehäuse mit deiner Vaporx  ?


----------



## roNskI (7. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey Jo haste auch grössere Temp Unterschiede zwischen geschlossenem und offenen Gehäuse mit deiner Vaporx  ?



Teste ich heute Abend mal bei einer freien Minute


----------



## lg36 (7. Juni 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Und wie sehen die Taktraten der GPU aus, vielleicht taktet die zu niedrig.



auch im afterburner schaut alles gut aus, lauft alles konstant so wie es soll !? 

Anscheinend liegts wirklich an den AMD-Treiber und das einzige was hilft ist verwenden der alten Treiber und darauf hoffen das AMD die Probs im nächsten behebt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Teste ich heute Abend mal bei einer freien Minute



Ok danke dir


----------



## fensterkiller (7. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr alle die Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X als Avatar?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juni 2014)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle die Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X als Avatar?


Nein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2014)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle die Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X als Avatar?



Wir sind halt verliebt 



Sexy Preis .....wow


http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...-X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_958305.html


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2014)

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Full-Retail-_946304.html

Hui


----------



## roNskI (7. Juni 2014)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle die Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X als Avatar?



Zurecht 
Ist ja auch ein feines Kärtchen


----------



## Euda (7. Juni 2014)

Oidaaa, 31° C Zimmertemperatur im kleinen Zimmer mit weit geöffnetem Dachfenster. 
Bei 25% Fan-Drehzahl und hoher Spielelast (à Watch Dogs mit 4-fachem Multisampling an einer GPU-limitierten Ecke) würde ich jetzt mal was in Richtung 74° C GPU-, 70°C VRM1- sowie 75-80° C VRM2 vermuten. Testen werd' ich das aber jetzt nicht, gibt Schöneres bei dem Wetter :>


----------



## X6Sixcore (7. Juni 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Oidaaa, 31° C Zimmertemperatur im kleinen Zimmer mit weit geöffnetem Dachfenster.
> Bei 25% Fan-Drehzahl und hoher Spielelast (à Watch Dogs mit 4-fachem Multisampling an einer GPU-limitierten Ecke) würde ich jetzt mal was in Richtung 74° C GPU-, 70°C VRM1- sowie 75-80° C VRM2 vermuten. Testen werd' ich das aber jetzt nicht, gibt Schöneres bei dem Wetter :>



Kein Wunder, draußen is sauwarm.

Habe eben gedacht, ich krieg' einen Schlag, wo ich zum Schmöken nach draußen bin.

Nein, wir haben keine Klimaanlage...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juni 2014)

naja mein ventilator läuft seit um 9 non-stop  Ich werde die tage mal noch versuchen, einen 200mm Lüfter vor die grafikkarte zu basteln um mehr luft im gehäuse umzuwälzen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2014)

so habe nun die soka vom obigen pcie1 im unteren pcie4 eingebaut und werde es heute oder morgen testen wegen den temps


----------



## aordecai (7. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> http://m.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/4096MB-Sapphire-Radeon-R9-290-Tri-X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Full-Retail-_946304.html
> 
> Hui



Na toll und ich hab gestern Nacht die PCS+ bestellt! Soll ich die Bestellung stornieren und die Sapphire nehmen?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. Juni 2014)

Yo solltest du


----------



## BertB (7. Juni 2014)

warum?
die schenken sich nicht viel,
beide sehr gut


----------



## aordecai (7. Juni 2014)

Jo. stimmt schon sind aber zehn Euro weniger, dafür könnte ich mir noch einen neuen Lüfter für die Front kaufen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2014)

warum steht im ersten Screen von gpuz nicht 1000mhz sondern 1030...das war doch nie so

Habe doch 1000/1300mhz eingestellt


----------



## m1ch1 (7. Juni 2014)

hab ich was verpasst, oder hat sich die liefersituation immer noch nicht gebessert/wieder verschlechtert?

die billigsten angebote sidn alle nicht verfügbar/im zulauf...


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Juni 2014)

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Test: Endlich Stille auf Hawaii


----------



## w0dash (7. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> warum steht im ersten Screen von gpuz nicht 1000mhz sondern 1030...das war doch nie so
> 
> Habe doch 1000/1300mhz eingestellt



Was ist das überhaupt für ne Version vom Afterburner? Shaderclock wird doch normal bei AMD garnicht angezeigt...


----------



## fensterkiller (7. Juni 2014)

Sexy VRAM Evgasüchtiger 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Vapor-X Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## DarkWader (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde bin neu in dem Forum und weiß nichtmal ob das hier jetzt rein gehört, ich wollte euch Fragen ob der Artic Cooling Hybrid II oder die Artic Cooling Xtreme Accelero 4 auf meine r9 290 Gigabyte Windforce 3x OC passt? gruß DarkWader


----------



## fensterkiller (7. Juni 2014)

Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/336111-club3d-r9-290x-mit-dem-arctic-cooling-accelero-xtreme-iv-segen-oder-fluch.html


----------



## lg36 (7. Juni 2014)

knn mir jemand einen Ansatz zum Takten von der 290x Tri-x full retail geben?

mV, Power Limit, Core clock, Memory clock !


----------



## w0dash (7. Juni 2014)

Da musst du dich rantasten, aber 1100 Core und 1400 Memory kannst du erstmal auf Standardspannung testen, denke ich.


----------



## lg36 (7. Juni 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Da musst du dich rantasten, aber 1100 Core und 1400 Memory kannst du erstmal auf Standardspannung testen, denke ich.



thx !


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2014)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Sexy VRAM Evgasüchtiger 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Vapor-X Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0



Yeah  aber wer braucht soviel ram


----------



## beren2707 (7. Juni 2014)

Watch Dogs in 8K? Wäre eine Idee für "Triple"-CF.


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Yeah  aber wer braucht soviel ram



bei mir solitär und Tetris , bei dir etwa nicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> bei mir solitär und Tetris , bei dir etwa nicht



Klar


----------



## roNskI (7. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey Jo haste auch grössere Temp Unterschiede zwischen geschlossenem und offenen Gehäuse mit deiner Vaporx  ?


 
Also ehrlich gesagt ist die Karte (in BF4) ungefähr nur 2 - 3 Grad kühler 
Aber dafür schwitze ich mehr weil die Vapor-x auch heisse Luft Richtung Seitendeckel bläst


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juni 2014)

boah will endlich die vapor testen 

was muss ich anstellen um die komponenten von dem alten gehäuse ins neue gehäuse zu basteln ?
reicht alles abstöpseln, mainboard ausbauen und einfach samit RAM, CPU Kühler ins neue Gehäuse packen, oder alles wieder abbauen ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt ist die Karte (in BF4) ungefähr nur 2 - 3 Grad kühler
> Aber dafür schwitze ich mehr weil die Vapor-x auch heisse Luft Richtung Seitendeckel bläst



Wie lange haste getestet ?
was haste den genau für temps ...gpu und VRM bei welcher Spannung und takt? bei wieviel luffi geschwindigkeit ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> boah will endlich die vapor testen
> 
> was muss ich anstellen um die komponenten von dem alten gehäuse ins neue gehäuse zu basteln ?
> reicht alles abstöpseln, mainboard ausbauen und einfach samit RAM, CPU Kühler ins neue Gehäuse packen, oder alles wieder abbauen ?



Kannste so umbauen ....nur Kabel ab und ruckzuck umgezogen 



Am besten auch mit gpuz mit loggen und hier die file Posten


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kannste so umbauen ....nur Kabel ab und ruckzuck umgezogen
> 
> 
> 
> Am besten auch mit gpuz mit loggen und hier die file Posten



ich probiers morgen mal aus
am besten steh ich früh auf und nutz noch die Temps am Morgen aus, reicht schon dass ich so schon schwitze wenn ich da dran rumbastle 

wenn ihr nix mehr von mir hört, ist mir was um die ohren gefolgen oder ich war einfach zu doof


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> ich probiers morgen mal aus
> am besten steh ich früh auf und nutz noch die Temps am Morgen aus, reicht schon dass ich so schon schwitze wenn ich da dran rumbastle
> 
> wenn ihr nix mehr von mir hört, ist mir was um die ohren gefolgen oder ich war einfach zu doof



Wird schon schief gehen 

 ein kaltes Bier dabei und es läuft wie alleine


----------



## Keinmand (8. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wird schon schief gehen
> 
> ein kaltes Bier dabei und es läuft wie alleine


 
Morgens schon ein bier ? das endet nicht gut 


gibts nen TuT wo gezeigt wird welches Kabel wo hingehört ?


----------



## roNskI (8. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie lange haste getestet ?
> was haste den genau für temps ...gpu und VRM bei welcher Spannung und takt? bei wieviel luffi geschwindigkeit ?


 Maximalwert war 76°C und geschwankt hat es zwischen 71°C - 74°C.
An den Lüftern hab ich nichts verstellt, Karte läuft noch wie ab Werk.
VRM Temps waren knapp über 60°C aber nicht mehr als 65°C.

In allem kann man sagen das ohne Seitendeckel die VRM und gpu Temps nur gering kühler waren. So um die 2°C bis 3°C 

Aber im Winter spart man sich dadurch die Zeizung


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Juni 2014)

Wieviel SONE hat somit eine Vapor X, bzw. mit manuellem Eingriff kommt man auf x SONE beim Zocken!
Meine R9 290 Turbo-Duo ist im Auslieferungszustand in etwa so Laut wie der AMD Referenz Kühler mit 43%
Durch Untervolting sollte jene Karte (mit 975 Mhz) wohl auf knapp unter 4 Sone und etwa knapp die 40% des AMD Referenz Lüfters halten, IDLE dafür komplett unhörbar!
Mit Standard Spannung sollte auch die R9 290 Turbo-Duo auf ca. 1050 Mhz kommen, mit ca. 43% des AMD Referenz Lüfters und damit den Takt auch komplett halten können!

Somit für mich mit AMD Referenz R9 290 Sapphire für 40 Euro Aufpreis wohl vertretbar!
Ein Morpheus kostet bei uns in Italien immer noch gute 70 Euro, OHNE Lüfter !!
Da bin ich bald auf 100 Euro und mehr


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Morgens schon ein bier ? das endet nicht gut
> 
> gibts nen TuT wo gezeigt wird welches Kabel wo hingehört ?



Eigentlich alles selbst erklärend



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wieviel SONE hat somit eine Vapor X, bzw. mit manuellem Eingriff kommt man auf x SONE beim Zocken!



also ich bekomme meine so auf ca 0,6sone @ 1000/1300mhz@ ~1,09v bei max 80 Grad gpu ( bei der wärme ) und max 74 Grad VRMs das ist dann im lautlosen System mit max 600 u/min der Gehäuselüfter und einige auf 5v was noch weniger sein müsste.Lüfter drehen zwischen 22 und 24% ( min ist 20% im idle ) ich denke mit dieser Spannung kann ich noch bisl den gputakt erhöhen. Der verdammte Speicher braucht immer soviel Spannung. Das ist das blöde an Hawai das der Speicher keine exta Spannung hat , sowie die Tahitis.

mit Gehäuse offen sind es dann max gpu 74 Grad und VRM max 67 grad .





roNskI schrieb:


> Maximalwert war 76°C und geschwankt hat es zwischen 71°C - 74°C.
> An den Lüftern hab ich nichts verstellt, Karte läuft noch wie ab Werk.
> VRM Temps waren knapp über 60°C aber nicht mehr als 65°C.
> 
> ...




könntest du bitte mal eine Stunde BF4 MP bei Gelegenheit zogge und mit GPUz mitloggen und die File bitte hier Posten. möchte genau deine Werte mal nach battlen


----------



## Euda (8. Juni 2014)

Sö, habe mich gerade mal an Dirt 3 mit 4xSSAA, HQAF & Max.-Settings gewagt (= hohe Framerate, somit höhere VRM-Last, ein wenig mehr CPU-Last, konstant 100%-GPU-Last etc.) bei 32° C Zimmertemperatur und 25% Fan-RPM (Accelero Hybrid mit zwei Corsair SP120 im Push-Pull). GPU stieg auf maximal 81° C an und die beiden Wandler hielten sich ebenfalls bei 75-80° C auf. Bei 90% Fan wäre ich bei ca. 70° C VRMs sowie 67° C GPU. Ist auch Worst Case gerade, ebenso steht mein PC auf dem Schreibtisch und Tests meinerseits haben gezeigt, dass sich das auch nochmal negativ auf die Temps. auswirkt.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (8. Juni 2014)

Wie kann ich im Afterburner die originale Lüfterkurve laden, um diese zu optimieren?

Die Karte läuft gerade bei den krassen Teperaturen auf 1100/1400 mit 46% Luffi auf 74°C.
Allerding wird der VRM1 schon sehr heiß und hat gerade 91°C . Der VRM2 dümpelt mit 65 °C rum.

Wieviel sollte ich dem VRM1 maximal zumuten um aber 100% save zu sein. sonst geh ich wieder auf die original Kurve.

Im idle sind 21% bei 35°C drin


----------



## hammelgammler (8. Juni 2014)

So Leute, ich Wechsel nun doch wieder zur roten Fraktion... 
Mit der 780ti wird die nächsten Wochen erst einmal nichts. 

Nun ist es so, alle meine Komponenten sind auf absolut Silence getrimmt, Fractal Arc Midi R2 mit 5 Silent Wings 2 @ ~9V, und Noctua D15, sodass man den PC praktisch nicht wahrnehmen kann, selbst die HDD ist lauter. 

Würde sich die Vapor-X für mich mehr lohnen, oder bekommt man die Tri-X ebenso leise wie die Vapor-X? 
OC wäre erstmal wenn nur mit stock-Voltage angesagt, denn beim overvolten bekommt man dir mit Sicherheit nicht silent. 
Sind ja gerade knapp 40€ Unterschied zwischen Tri-X und Vapor-X. 
Vorallem Spulenfiepen würde mich extremst stören, wenn da eine Karte etwas besser kann als die andere wäre das schon gut. 

Danke Leute.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Juni 2014)

Da wirds wohl die Vapor X werden müssen, und wenn OHNE Spulenfiepen dahergeht wohl das NON Plus Ultra was Lautstärke betrifft.
Achtung: Knapp 32 cm Lang --- Ausmessen obs passt!


----------



## roNskI (8. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Eigentlich alles selbst erklärend
> könntest du bitte mal eine Stunde BF4 MP bei Gelegenheit zogge und mit GPUz mitloggen und die File bitte hier Posten. möchte genau deine Werte mal nach battlen


 Geschieht die nächsten Tage..bin nur zurzeit ohne Monitor 
Vielleicht kann ich es am TV testen, aber da grüßt mich der input lag


----------



## roNskI (8. Juni 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Da wirds wohl die Vapor X werden müssen, und wenn OHNE Spulenfiepen dahergeht wohl das NON Plus Ultra was Lautstärke betrifft.
> Achtung: Knapp 32 cm Lang --- Ausmessen obs passt!


 Wenn nicht kannste immernoch den Festplattenkäfig nach hinten drücken


----------



## hammelgammler (8. Juni 2014)

Festplattenkäfige kommen eh beide komplett raus. 
Hinten zwei SSDs und im optisches Laufwerkschacht die normale HDD. 

Und die Vapor-X soll kaum bzw extrem wenig Spulenfiepen haben? 
Ist sie denn auch im allgemeinen etwas leiser wenn man manuell regelt? 
Lüfterkurve wird zu 100% von mir angepasst.


----------



## Schmenki (8. Juni 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> So Leute, ich Wechsel nun doch wieder zur roten Fraktion...
> Mit der 780ti wird die nächsten Wochen erst einmal nichts.
> 
> Nun ist es so, alle meine Komponenten sind auf absolut Silence getrimmt, Fractal Arc Midi R2 mit 5 Silent Wings 2 @ ~9V, und Noctua D15, sodass man den PC praktisch nicht wahrnehmen kann, selbst die HDD ist lauter.
> ...


 
Ich glaube nicht, das weder die Vapor noch die Tri-X für dich dann als Silent zu beschrieben sind.
Ich würde dir da eher dann Custom + Morpheus + Silent Wings empfehlen dann biste wirklich silent unterwegs


----------



## Roundy (8. Juni 2014)

oooder ne wakü... aber ne richige, kein so nen komplett teil 
aber ich gaub das sprengt dann doch den ramen einigermaßen...
obwohl, wenn du geld für ne ti hattest, jetzt ne 290 ref nimmst dann könnte das doch noch was werden 
Gruß


----------



## hammelgammler (8. Juni 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das weder die Vapor noch die Tri-X für dich dann als Silent zu beschrieben sind.
> Ich würde dir da eher dann Custom + Morpheus + Silent Wings empfehlen dann biste wirklich silent unterwegs



Ja, darüber habe ich auch nachgedacht, hatte ich auch bereits einmal verbaut.  
Ist allerdings auch immer so eine Sache, Garantie geht natürlich dann flöten beim Umbau, und wo mir schon eine R9 290X mit Elpida RAM verreckt ist, möchte ich es doch nicht noch einmal darauf ankommen lassen... :/
Und Karten im Referenzdesign sind ja gerade sogar teurer als Custom Designs...

Wakü hatte ich schon einmal verbaut, war echt witzig und so, aber irgendwie war es mir dann das Geld nicht Wert, bzw auch der Aufwand der damit verbunden ist, wenn man mal nur eine Komponente tauschen will...

Edit: Mit Undervolting sollte doch ordentlich was drin sein mit den Temps und der Lautstärke oder nicht? 
Bei PCGH waren es bei 30% Lüfter knapp 1.1 Sone, und 72°C GPU bzw 60°C VRM. 
Wenn ich mein Limit jetzt auf 80°C setzen würde, so müssten doch Werte unter 1 Sone raus kommen beim Gaming, das wäre ja eigentlich okay. 
Flüsterleise, wie jetzt die anderen Komponenten muss es ja nicht unbedingt sein, solange es im Idle Flüsterleise ist recht es eig. 
Sonst sind ja eh KH auf beim zocken. 
Und Hawaii soll doch absolut unproblematisch bis 95°C laufen, ob sie jetzt dann bei 85°C läuft, oder 70°C ist der GPU doch erst einmal egal, und dies bisschen bei der Lebenserwartung... Wenn es danach geht müssten ja alle Ref Designs nur ein paar Jahre halten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Juni 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Geschieht die nächsten Tage..bin nur zurzeit ohne Monitor
> Vielleicht kann ich es am TV testen, aber da grüßt mich der input lag



Scheiß auf Input lag



Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das weder die Vapor noch die Tri-X für dich dann als Silent zu beschrieben sind.
> Ich würde dir da eher dann Custom + Morpheus + Silent Wings empfehlen dann biste wirklich silent unterwegs



Lol 

 ich bekomme meine Karte lautlos bei diesen Temperaturen siehe einige Posts oben


----------



## hammelgammler (8. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Lol
> 
> ich bekomme meine Karte lautlos bei diesen Temperaturen siehe einige Posts oben



Du hast doch auch die Vapor-X wie ich richtig gelesen habe oder? 
Ich suche dann mal deine Posts, wenn du die bei dem Wetter lautlos bekommst, werde ich das im Klimatisierten Raum bei 20°C auch wohl schaffen... 
Dann wird heute Nacht die Vapor-X bestellt. 

Die Vapor-X ist ja auch 0,5 Slots breiter, und kühlt mit einem Vapor Chamber auf der GPU, das sollte doch normal "wesentlich" bessere Temps haben, als eine Tri-X. 
Die 40€ Aufpreis sind mir erst einmal egal...


----------



## Keinmand (8. Juni 2014)

bis ichs geschafft habe meine vapor einzubauen kommen schon wieder die neuen Modelle auf den Markt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Juni 2014)

Also habe vorhin nochn bisl gebattelt (bf4) 

mit den -31mv (-56mv) und damit 1030/1300mhz eingestellt ...lief stable und max 76Grad gpu und max 70Grad vrm bei max 23% luffi.
danach 1050mhz eingestellt lief auch stable mit der Spannung Max 78Grad gpu und vrm Max 72Grad....die nächsten 1100/1300mhz waren aber nur Ca eine halbe stunde stable bei 1,09v kein Wunder  temps waren da bei der gpu 79 Grad und vrm 75Grad Max bei Max 24% luffi ...habe die Gehäuse luffis minimal erhöht von 600u/min auf 720u/min ....was auch silent ist  für fast idle luftergeschwindigkeit sehr gut oder 

Also 1075/1300mhz mit der Spannung sollte passen


----------



## basic123 (8. Juni 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch die Vapor-X wie ich richtig gelesen habe oder?
> Ich suche dann mal deine Posts, wenn du die bei dem Wetter lautlos bekommst, werde ich das im Klimatisierten Raum bei 20°C auch wohl schaffen...
> Dann wird heute Nacht die Vapor-X bestellt.
> 
> ...


 
Dieses ganze "Vapor Chamber" ist nichts als Marketing. Bei dem Kühler wird auch lediglich nur Kupfer&Alu verwendet. Wer halbwegs Ahnung von Kältetechnik hat, wird sowieso verstehen, dass es mit Verdampfung und gleichzeitiger Verflüssigung auf so kleiner Fläche nicht funktionieren kann. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, die Vapor-X ist schon eine super Karte. Aber die Tri-X steht ihr in fast nichts nach. Der Temperaturunterschied in der Praxis beträgt 2-3°C. Und dies nicht etwa wegen "Vapor-Chamber", sondern weil der Kühler einen halben Slot größer ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Dieses ganze "Vapor Chamber" ist nichts als Marketing.


Endlich auch mal einer, der das so sieht 

Ich ärger mich, so viel Aufpreis bezahlt zu haben, obwohl mir von vorn herein klar war, dass die Karte nicht besser ist als andere.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Endlich auch mal einer, der das so sieht
> 
> Ich ärger mich, so viel Aufpreis bezahlt zu haben, obwohl mir von vorn herein klar war, dass die Karte nicht besser ist als andere.



Hätte mir auch die Tri x gekauft aber leider im idle zu laut. 
Die Vaporx ist nicht zu teuer und die 375€ auf jedemfall wert. Die gpu temp ist leider nicht besser als die anderen 290ern (Tri und pcs+ ) aber die vrm temps sind das wichtigste und die werden sau geil gekühlt . Dann im idle schön leise dank abschaltung der äusseren luffis . Dann die bessere SpannungVersorgung (mehr Phasen ) hochwertigere  Komponenten (spawas usw) dann die Optik mit der backplate und den Auslastungs Leds und den Sapphire Led Schriftzug der je nach temp anders leuchtet (blau/grün /gelb/orange /rot) Also viele Punkte die den Aufpreis von ca 30-40€ auf jedemfall wert sind. ist halt das rundum bessere Paket . Klar sind die pcs+ und Tri super Karten aber leider auch mit kleinen Schwachstellen. Das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden was man für sich selber braucht  und wenn man selbst einwenig hand anlegt , dann bekommt man die Karte sogar lautlos

Wo ich bisl Enttäuscht bin ist halt die gpu....da die vaporkammer wirklich kaum was bringt . Wenn es so 5Grad weniger wären ,das wäre super gewesen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hätte mir auch die Tri x gekauft aber leider im idle zu laut.
> Die Vaporx ist nicht zu teuer und die 375€ auf jedemfall wert. Die gpu temp ist leider nicht besser als die anderen 290ern (Tri und pcs+ ) aber die vrm temps sind das wichtigste und die werden sau geil gekühlt . Dann im idle schön leise dank abschaltung der äusseren luffis . Dann die bessere SpannungVersorgung (mehr Phasen ) hochwertigere  Komponenten (spawas usw) dann die Optik mit der backplate und den Auslastungs Leds und den Sapphire Led Schriftzug der je nach temp anders leuchtet (blau/grün /gelb/orange /rot) Also viele Punkte die den Aufpreis von ca 30-40€ auf jedemfall wert sind. ist halt das rundum bessere Paket . Klar sind die pcs+ und Tri super Karten aber leider auch mit kleinen Schwachstellen. Das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden was man für sich selber braucht  und wenn man selbst einwenig hand anlegt , dann bekommt man die Karte sogar lautlos
> 
> Wo ich bisl Enttäuscht bin ist halt die gpu....da die vaporkammer wirklich kaum was bringt . Wenn es so 5Grad weniger wären ,das wäre super gewesen


 
Naja 

Die Verarbeitung meiner VaporX ist für den Preis echt nicht die Beste. Optik ist geschmackssache und die LEDs empfinde ich sogar als unnötig.

Das mit den "besseren" Komponenten empfinde ich eher als Bauernfang.

Aber immerhin ist der Lieferumfang ganz nett


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja
> 
> Die Verarbeitung meiner VaporX ist für den Preis echt nicht die Beste. Optik ist geschmackssache und die LEDs empfinde ich sogar als unnötig.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß du bist immer noch in der pcs+ verliebt ....
Du kannste ruhig zugeben das die Vaporx das rundere Paket ist  die trix und pcs haben halt kleine Schwachstellen.....wenn sie diese nicht hätten dann wären diese halt gleich auf  Optisch hätte die pcs auch super in mein case gepasst


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juni 2014)

Man kann schon sagen, dass die PCS+ bei einem guten Modell (also eines, das ohne Macken läuft) mit etwas Optimierung seitens des Users minimal "besser" als die Tri-X ist. Diese beiden und die Vapor-X sind für mich die einzigen "guten" Custom-Karten, die es aktuell bei den 290(X) gibt (was ich wirklich extrem enttäuschend finde). 

Eine Kombination aus einer Referenzkarte bzw. der günstigsten Karte mit Referenz-PCB + Retailkühler mit Lüftern (z. B. eines der KingKits des Morpheus) liegt preislich zum Teil deutlich über den Custom-Karten (je nach Lüftern), ist dann aber immerhin kühler und leiser (auch wieder lüfterabhängig, aber tendentiell so gut wie immer der Fall), man verliert aber i.d.R. die Garantieansprüche und den nötigen Platz im Gehäuse hat auch nicht jeder. 

So eine wirkliche "Killer"-Custom-Karte fehlt mir in der aktuellen Generation für die Bastelunwilligen irgendwie - also eine mit einem Kühler, der sich im Bereich eines ACX IV oder dergleichen einreiht. Das haben die Hersteller doch früher halbwegs hinbekommen, warum jetzt nicht mehr?  
Besonders von Asus bin ich da etwas enttäuscht, denn ich hatte ursprünglich die nächste Ausbaustufe des Drei-Slot-Kühlers der 79xx-Modelle erwartet, bekam aber nur einen abgespeckten Zwei-Slot-Kühler mit unterdurchschnittlichen Kühlwerten.


----------



## basic123 (9. Juni 2014)

Naja, wenn man eine Asus 290(X) erwischt, die kein "Montagsmodell" ist, kann sie locker mit den oben genannten mithalten. Ich bin da sehr zufrieden. Idle-Lautstärke kann man als unhörbar bezeichnenen. (Ich musste schonmal reinschauen, da ich dachte, dass die Lüfter sich überhaupt nicht drehen.) 
Unter Last ist bei 30-40% Lüfter ein leises Rauschen zu verzeichnen, während die Temperatur selten über 80°C klettert. Und sonst kein Fiepen, kein Zirpen - es kann so einfach sein.
Vor allem aber, sieht sie richtig wertig aus. Frontabdeckung und die Backplate beides aus Metall. Die Lüfter laufen ohne zu eiern oder sonstwas.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Juni 2014)

Schau ma mal wie meine R9 290 PowerColor Turbo Duo abschneidet
Habe ab Mittwoch 2 Karten und jene welche Überzeugt bleibt, ansonsten kommt der Morpheus rauf auf die Sapphire Referenz und die TurboDuo wird retourniert, bzw. Verkauft!
Hoffe stark auf Hynics Speicher bei der TurboDuo, keine Blackscreens und UnterVolting auf mindestens MINUS 50mV und Lüfter um die 38% des AMD Referenz Kühlers ---- >>> Fazit: Dann wäre ich HOCHZUFRIEDEN!


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juni 2014)

@ basic123: Da hast du wirklich Glück gehabt.  Ist eben ein Problem bei der Karte - Fertigungsschwankungen und eine extreme Abhängigkeit von guter Gehäusebelüftung.  Wenn man Glück hat, ist die Karte ganz gut, aber wehe wenn nicht.
Finde es wirklich schade, dass die Hersteller angesichts dieser lauten und heißen Generation nicht den Weg in Richtung Drei-Slot oder gleich Hybridlösungen gegangen sind.


----------



## basic123 (9. Juni 2014)

Ja, so schaut's leider aus. Wenn alle Asus 290X so wären wie meine Karte, wäre sie mit Sicherheit ganz weit vorne unter den Kaufempfehlungen. Die Realität sieht aber eben ganz anders aus. Gibt leider zu viele Karte die mit der Hitze zu kämpfen haben - bei horrenden Lautstärken.


----------



## BertB (9. Juni 2014)

keine asus 3 slot lösung fand ich auch enttäuschend
bei 680/7970 waren die asus doch voll die silent könige


----------



## Euda (9. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> @ basic123: Da hast du wirklich Glück gehabt.  Ist eben ein Problem bei der Karte - Fertigungsschwankungen und eine extreme Abhängigkeit von guter Gehäusebelüftung.  Wenn man Glück hat, ist die Karte ganz gut, aber wehe wenn nicht.
> Finde es wirklich schade, dass die Hersteller angesichts dieser lauten und heißen Generation nicht den Weg in Richtung Drei-Slot oder gleich Hybridlösungen gegangen sind.


 
Mit Rückblick auf den alten 3-Slot DCUII.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juni 2014)

Ganz genau, hätte Asus den noch etwas weiterentwickelt und mit etwas besseren Lüftern (da gabs öfters mal ein Lagerschleifen) ausgestattet, dann wäre das vermutlich DER Customkühler für die 290(X) geworden.


----------



## XPrototypeX (9. Juni 2014)

Muss es irgendwie eine bestimmte Planetenkonstelation geben um das Catalyst Center updaten zu können? Ich geh unter Software auf Update und will den Beta Treiber herunterladen aber da tut sich genau gar nichts. Es steht dann dort Herunterladen... aber nichts tut sich. Der Abbrech Button funktioniert auch nicht mehr.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juni 2014)

Wie wärs damit, den Treiber einfach direkt herunterzuladen?


----------



## fensterkiller (9. Juni 2014)

Was ist die "beste" 290X 9. Juni 2014?


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juni 2014)

Beste? Jede hat (leider) ihre kleineren Macken, mit etwas Eigenständigkeit (passendes Lüfterprofil) würde ich jedoch einen der drei Kandidaten hier empfehlen. Ob die Vapor-X (die ein bisschen die Nase vorn hat) einem den Aufpreis zu PCS+ und Tri-X wert ist..


----------



## fensterkiller (9. Juni 2014)

Ich kauf einfach alle 3


----------



## XPrototypeX (9. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit, den Treiber einfach direkt herunterzuladen?


 
Einfach drüber installieren? Ich meine so eine Update Funktion gibts ja nicht umsonst...


----------



## fensterkiller (9. Juni 2014)

Der Installer erkennt, dass er nur updaten soll.


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Juni 2014)

Fängt doch nicht sowas an. Besonders nicht bei den AMD Treibern. Lösche den alten mit Hilfe des uninstallers Tools und installier danach den neuen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juni 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Fängt doch nicht sowas an. Besonders nicht bei den AMD Treibern. Lösche den alten mit Hilfe des uninstallers Tools und installier danach den neuen.



Genauso


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juni 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Fängt doch nicht sowas an. Besonders nicht bei den AMD Treibern. Lösche den alten mit Hilfe des uninstallers Tools und installier danach den neuen.


 
..aber aufpassen, der löscht noch mehr als nur den Treiber....


----------



## w0dash (10. Juni 2014)

Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem drüberinstallieren, außer früher, als der Afterburner veraltete DLLs brauchte um die offiziellen Übertaktungsgrenzen zu überwinden.


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Juni 2014)

So, Mädels.

Ich steig wieder um auf Nvidia, das Abenteuer AMD / R9 290 hat mich lang genug beschäftigt. Meine Karte samt Morpheus und Backplate geht an FloUndS0
hoffentlich lebt sie dort lange und glücklich weiter.

Meine neue wird eine Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) , an der ich hoffentlich keinerlei Einstellungen mehr vornehmen muss 

Wünsche euch noch alles Gute, bei Fragen rund um den Morpheus stehe ich selbstverständlich gerne zu Verfügung 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/103316-flounds0.html


----------



## BeNoX (10. Juni 2014)

Bin zum ersten mal echt entäuscht was die Treiber bei AMD angeht, manche, darunter auch ich haben das Problem, das sowohl mit 14.4 als auch 14.6 einfach manche Anschlüsse kein Signal mehr senden. Bei manchen ist es DVI, bei manchen DP und bei mir ist es HDMI das nichtmehr geht sobald man auf 14.4 oder 14.6 updated. Bin jetzt bei 14.2 Beta, hab zwar damit Abstürze wenn ich Mantle in Battlefield benutze, aber jedenfalls hab ich ein Bild. Leider funktioniert rein garnichts um das Problem mit 14.4 oder 14.6 zu fixen, und von AMD gibts auch keine Stellungnahme.


----------



## BertB (10. Juni 2014)

@ chinaquads:

viel glück damit, ist bestimmt top


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Juni 2014)

wir werden es sehen. wenigstens kein Treiber hick hack mehr, wobei ich dachte, das der Mist vorbei wäre.

AMD macht TOP Hardware, keine Frage, jedoch müssen sie sich bei Nvidia noch ne Scheibe abschneiden. Kann man nicht leugnen.


----------



## BertB (10. Juni 2014)

stimme teilweise zu,
vor allem was multi gpu und multi monitor angeht
bei nvidia scheint öfter beides gleichzeitig zu funktionieren

und bei einzelnen monitoren ist downsampling halt nice to have


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Juni 2014)

was hattest auch noch für Probleme?

 Ich weiss nicht was ihr immer habt...bei mir läuft eigentlich immer alles gut...nie Probleme auch mit meiner Asus 7950 DCII Top nie Treiberproblme gehabt. auch meine Nvidias davor alles Palletti Ihr macht was falsch  (Spaß)


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Juni 2014)

Ich möchte endlich mal wieder Downsampling ohne Probleme einstellen können. Und die Bastellösung mit dem Morpheus hat mir nicht gefallen.(Bin da nen bisschen eigen  )


----------



## lg36 (10. Juni 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich möchte endlich mal wieder Downsampling ohne Probleme einstellen können.


 
stimmt, ich auch !!!


----------



## BertB (10. Juni 2014)

ich empfinde mittlerweile mein doppeltes setup als segen,
weil auf einem der beiden läuft alles irgenwie überzeugend

jedes allein hätt ich echt üble sorgen an der backe,

liegt aber vor allem an meinen monitoren

naja, insgesamt unproblematischer ist xeon + 770sli + 2560x1080 LG 29ea93 @ downsampling 3200x1350

nur die bethesda klassiker fall out3/new vegas und skyrim mögen kein 21:9 (oben und unten wird was abgeschnitten, statt links und rechts ergänzt)
noch älteres zeug vermutlich auch (mass effect 1+2 sehr wahrscheinlich)

fx8320 +290cf + 3840x2160 u28d590d verursacht in gefühlt jedem zweiten spiel einen komischen bug, bei dem das ganze bild stockt, wenn die maus bewegt wird
diablo3, krater, WoT, benches heaven und valley (wäre egal, deutet aber auf hohe verbreitung des bugs)
hoffe es kommen noch patches, wenn uhd 4k verbreiteter ist,
wenns am konkreten monitormodell liegt, hab ich halt pech (und zum glück ein zweites setup, wo die betroffenen spiele 1A laufen)
das bethesda zeug läuft dagegen supi 
zocke grad alle drei, vor allem erstmal FO New Vegas

auf triple full hd machen beide PCs zum teil probleme,
spiele laufen zum teil gar nicht, zum teil nur auf einer karte, dies häufiger bei crossfire,
weil dies im windowed mode nicht geht, und manche games mit dem AMD setup nur im windowed mode auf drei monitoren zum laufen zu bringen sind (nvidia zum teil auch, zum teil andere games)

einzelne karte hatte ich in den letzten jahren immer nur ganz kurz,
weil ich gern hohe auflösungen fahre

kann bei single gpu nicht viel zu kompatibilitätsproblemen sagen,
sind vermutlich pille palle im vergleich

gruß


----------



## terrapower (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe seit April die zweite R9 290 PCS+ von Alternate und muss sagen, dass es schon ein ordentliches Stück Hardware ist. Die erste hatte Aussetzer in diversen Spielen und wurde kurzerhand zurück geschickt, vielleicht auch ein wenig voreilig, ich weiß es nicht.

Seit dem Umstieg von der GTX 560Ti muss ich sagen, dass ich deutlich mehr Probleme in Spielen habe, vielleicht liegt es am Treiber oder an den von mir gewählten Grafikeinstellungen oder daran, dass ich aktuell viele ältere Spiele zocke. Es zeigt aber, dass bei Verwendung von AMD-Hardware viel mehr Detailarbeit vom Kunden zu erbringen ist.

Treiber:
Man kann Glück haben und die Installation funktioniert einwandfrei. Andernfalls hilft nur die Systemwiederherstellung und der erneute Versuch bzw. eine Neuinstallation des Systems. Die integrierte Updatefunktion ist ohne jegliche Funktion, aber das wird sicher noch.

Spiele:
Wenn ältere Spiele abstürzen kann es gut sein, dass beim erneuten Start des Spiels nur noch die Hälfte der FPS erreicht werden (Beispiel Crysis 1). In solchen Fällen werden Spiele auch schnell unspielbar ohne Neustart des Systems.
Andere Spiele reagieren relativ nervös, wenn V-Sync eingeschaltet ist (z.B. BFBC2). Neuere Spiele scheinen weniger Probleme aufzuweisen, hier ist AMD vielleicht näher an Nvidia dran (*gemeint ist die Verträglichkeit*).

Gruß,
Thomas
Intel i7-4770K (nicht übertaktet), ASRock Z87M Pro4, 2x4GB DDR3-2400, PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 120GB, 2TB, Corsair 650Watt


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (11. Juni 2014)

terrapower schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> habe seit April die zweite R9 290 PCS+ von Alternate und muss sagen, dass es schon ein ordentliches Stück Hardware ist. Die erste hatte Aussetzer in diversen Spielen und wurde kurzerhand zurück geschickt, vielleicht auch ein wenig voreilig, ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Das kann ich nur bestätigen.
Richtig krass finde ich das in BFBC2, wo ich weniger FPS als in BF4 habe. Der Catalyst 14.6 läuft bei mir auch nicht und ich bin froh vor dem Update einen Wiederherstellungspunkt manuell gesetzt zu haben.


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juni 2014)

mal so ne Frage ist es normal dass während dem Spielen der Grafikkarten Core Clock auf Minimum bleibt?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (11. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> mal so ne Frage ist es normal dass während dem Spielen der Grafikkarten Core Clock auf Minimum bleibt?


 
Ich glaube die Frage kannst Du Dir fast selbst beantworten. 
Für was sollte man denn den maximalen Core Clock benötigen, wenn nicht zum Spielen


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juni 2014)

Was kann ich tun dass der höher wird ?


----------



## X2theZ (11. Juni 2014)

mal was anderes als minesweeper spielen.... 

jetzt mal ehrlich: kannst du dir nicht selber denken, dass man für so ein problem mehr infos bekannt geben sollte?


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juni 2014)

Tschuldige hab mitm handy geschrieben


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (11. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Tschuldige hab mitm handy geschrieben


 
Dann schildere detailliert Dein Problem, wenn Du an einem PC sitzt oder nimm Dir die Zeit.
Wichtig wäre:
Hardware, auftretende Software und Treiber (Catalyst etc.)


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Juni 2014)

Habe Gerade BF4 gespielt : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einer Weile ist die Ram-Auslastiung immer über 4 Gb?


----------



## roNskI (12. Juni 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Habe Gerade BF4 gespielt :
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=746610"/>
> 
> Nach einer Weile ist die Ram-Auslastiung immer über 4 Gb?



Hört sich viel an..
Bei mir sind es @FullHD und alles auf maximum immer 2,7 bis 2,8 Gb.


----------



## Thief55 (12. Juni 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Hört sich viel an.. Bei mir sind es @FullHD und alles auf maximum immer 2,7 bis 2,8 Gb.



Komme selbst auf 1440p nicht großartig über 3gb. Vielleicht Auslesefehler des Programms?


----------



## roNskI (12. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Komme selbst auf 1440p nicht großartig über 3gb. Vielleicht Auslesefehler des Programms?



Jo das klingt auf jedenfall realistisch..

Ein Neustart kann in den meisten Fällen viel bewirken


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Habe Gerade BF4 gespielt :
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=746610"/>
> 
> Nach einer Weile ist die Ram-Auslastiung immer über 4 Gb?



Deine karte hat doch nur 4 oder?
Wenn dann da 6gig oder so stehehn kanns eigentlich nur nen auslesefehler sein ^^
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Juni 2014)

Gibts irgend einen Trick, damit der memory mal aus dem Idle wieder hoch boostet? Habe low FPS, weil der memorytakt im Idle bleibt, aber der GPUtakt ganz normal boostet


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gibts irgend einen Trick, damit der memory mal aus dem Idle wieder hoch boostet? Habe low FPS, weil der memorytakt im Idle bleibt, aber der GPUtakt ganz normal boostet



Vllt in windoof die energiespareinstellungen auf Höchstleistung stellen 
Komisches problem, was du auch immer mit deinen karten machs 
Ansonsten kannst das nicht im afterburner oder trixxx einstellen?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Juni 2014)

Nützt auch nix 

Im Trixx und AB habe ich nix eingestellt


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube es zeigt eher an wieviel benötigt wird 
Bei Afterburner sind es schon die 4 Gb


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nützt auch nix
> 
> Im Trixx und AB habe ich nix eingestellt



Joa vllt. Mal nen Profi anlegen..., dass der speicher hoch läuft. 
Auf was hast denn die energieeinstellungen?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Joa vllt. Mal nen Profi anlegen..., dass der speicher hoch läuft.
> Auf was hast denn die energieeinstellungen?
> Gruß


 
Ausbalanciert.

Werde ich später mal tun, muss erstmal weg


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Dann klatsch da mal Höchstleistung rein 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gibts irgend einen Trick, damit der memory mal aus dem Idle wieder hoch boostet? Habe low FPS, weil der memorytakt im Idle bleibt, aber der GPUtakt ganz normal boostet



Du hast auch immer Probleme 

Genau stell mal auf Höchstleistung


----------



## Keinmand (12. Juni 2014)

Sag mal hab bei den codes von never settle auch irgendein amd ram disk code bekommen, dass angeblich die leistung vom system erhöhen soll?

Macht das sinn oder is nur spielerei ? Schon jemand getestet


----------



## fensterkiller (12. Juni 2014)

Ist eigentlich reine Spielerei  Da wird ein Teil deines RAMs als Festplatte genutzt. Ist zwar VIEL schneller als so manche SSD, aber bei jedem Neustart müssen die Daten auf deine "echte" Festplatte geschrieben werden und das dauert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Sag mal hab bei den codes von never settle auch irgendein amd ram disk code bekommen, dass angeblich die leistung vom system erhöhen soll?
> 
> Macht das sinn oder is nur spielerei ? Schon jemand getestet



Was macht die vaporx ?


----------



## Keinmand (12. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Was macht die vaporx ?


 
frag lieber nicht


----------



## fensterkiller (12. Juni 2014)

Ohoh


----------



## BertB (12. Juni 2014)

gibt anwendungen, wo ram disk sehr sinnvoll sein kann,
bildbearbeitung und so

warum bekommste nochmal die vapor x nicht eingebaut?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juni 2014)

File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt


Gerade eben eine halbe Stunde Grid 2 gezoggt . Hier mal eine File 

Lautstärke einer 290 trix im idle bei mir unter Vollast 

wenn die karte mal rubtertaktet dann nur im Menü oder einige VideoSequenzen


----------



## Keinmand (12. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> gibt anwendungen, wo ram disk sehr sinnvoll sein kann,
> bildbearbeitung und so
> 
> warum bekommste nochmal die vapor x nicht eingebaut?


 
weil ich noch vollnoob bin im hardware zusammenbauen bin, meine pcs wurden alle zusammengebaut 
und bis vor paar monaten hab ich mir fertig pc schrott gekauft 

bin schon froh dass ich die grafikkarten tauschen kann


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> weil ich noch vollnoob bin im hardware zusammenbauen bin, meine pcs wurden alle zusammengebaut
> und bis vor paar monaten hab ich mir fertig pc schrott gekauft
> 
> bin schon froh dass ich die grafikkarten tauschen kann



Ganz easy und selbsterklärend ....einfach machen


----------



## BertB (12. Juni 2014)

bei dem system, was jetzt ne hd7870 drin hat klappts auch nicht?

wechsel von grün auf rot oder umgekehrt kann eklig sein,
windows neu ist da ne gute idee,

haste denn brauchbar schnelles internet?


----------



## Keinmand (12. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> bei dem system, was jetzt ne hd7870 drin hat klappts auch nicht?
> 
> wechsel von grün auf rot oder umgekehrt kann eklig sein,
> windows neu ist da ne gute idee,
> ...


 
würd sie ja reinbauen, aber das NT hat keine 2x 8pin anschlüsse und außerdem muss das ganze system von dem besch**** Cooltek ins R4 PCGH Umziehen


----------



## BertB (12. Juni 2014)

achso


----------



## Keinmand (12. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> achso


 
ja schon peinlich oder 

wer langeweile hat kann mir ja per PN helfen oder ne Anleitung für dummies schicken


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> ja schon peinlich oder
> 
> wer langeweile hat kann mir ja per PN helfen oder ne Anleitung für dummies schicken



Ich bin knüppeln .....N8 - Schicht


----------



## Timichino (13. Juni 2014)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,
Hab derzeit nen i5, Asrock z77 extreme4,16gb crucial RAM und ne 7970 PCs+ drin.
Bin nun am überlegen die sapphire r9. 290 tri-x OC zu holen.
Meint ihr die passt oder bremst mein system?


----------



## Keinmand (13. Juni 2014)

passt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juni 2014)

Timichino schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und Mädels,
> Hab derzeit nen i5, Asrock z77 extreme4,16gb crucial RAM und ne 7970 PCs+ drin.
> Bin nun am überlegen die sapphire r9. 290 tri-x OC zu holen.
> Meint ihr die passt oder bremst mein system?



Jepp passt


----------



## roNskI (13. Juni 2014)

Timichino schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und Mädels,
> Hab derzeit nen i5, Asrock z77 extreme4,16gb crucial RAM und ne 7970 PCs+ drin.
> Bin nun am überlegen die sapphire r9. 290 tri-x OC zu holen.
> Meint ihr die passt oder bremst mein system?



Läuft auf jedenfall..
Hab selber einen i5 2500K und Z68 Board und das läuft mit der R9 290 Sahne


----------



## janekdaus (13. Juni 2014)

Timichino schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und Mädels,
> Hab derzeit nen i5, Asrock z77 extreme4,16gb crucial RAM und ne 7970 PCs+ drin.
> Bin nun am überlegen die sapphire r9. 290 tri-x OC zu holen.
> Meint ihr die passt oder bremst mein system?



Ne wird passen... Nur die Frage, ob du die 20% mehr Leistung brauchst oder noch auf die nächste Generation warten kannst?


----------



## X2theZ (13. Juni 2014)

würde auch zum warten raten. der wow-effect nach dem einbau der 290er wird ausbleiben.
definier mal das leistungsdefizit näher.

vielleicht kann man der pcs+ noch ein bisschen die sporen geben


----------



## Timichino (13. Juni 2014)

Ich glaub Leistungstechnisch brauch ich keine neue. Aber die Geräuschkulisse... Unter Last ist die Karte extrem laut, bei watchdogs usw. Spiele aber auch mit 110hz auf nem 2k monitor.
Würde die R9 für 260€ bekommen und dachte da Schlag ich zu


----------



## roNskI (13. Juni 2014)

Wenns wirklich die Trix-x für 260€ ist scheint es eine gebrauchte zu sein..aber ein guter Preis ist es dennoch.

Ich bin der Meinung das du damit nichts verkehrt machst und für deine 7970 bekommst du sicher auch noch n guten Preis (150-200€)


----------



## Timichino (13. Juni 2014)

Ja die tri-x ist 3 Wochen alt und die PCs+ soll dann weg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juni 2014)

Mach es ruhig


----------



## lg36 (13. Juni 2014)

Timichino schrieb:


> Ja die tri-x ist 3 Wochen alt und die PCs+ soll dann weg



Ich habe mit meiner Tri-x zb. Spulenfippen was sich bei FIFA zb. nicht vermeiden lässt da man es mit v-sync nicht Spielen kann!!

es geht halt mit dem CCC wenn man ein paar extra grafikeinstellungen macht und somit die fps limitiert oder auch mit radeon pro. Aber ohne spielerei wird das nix


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Juni 2014)

Du kannst versuchen mit RadeonPro die Framerate zu begrenzen, oder mal testen ob du damit vsync erzwingen kannst.


----------



## lg36 (13. Juni 2014)

Habs schon vesucht...vsync kann ich nur mit gadosato tool für downsamlpling erzwingen

habe mich zu sehr an die 300fps im spiel gewöhnt...es kommt auch beim spielen selber nicht vor sondern nur im menü wo es dann doch etwas über 300fps sind!


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Juni 2014)

Und Framerate begrenzen mit RP?


----------



## lg36 (13. Juni 2014)

Das geht glaube ich...is aber schon länger her wo ich das vesucht habe

ich musste glaube ich denn CCC weg lassen das das ganze auch wirklich so funktioniert hat wie es soll


----------



## Schmenki (13. Juni 2014)

Man kann die Frames auch mit Afterburner in Verbindung mit dem Riva Server eingrenzen.
lg,
Schmenki


----------



## lg36 (13. Juni 2014)

Mit dem AB kenne ich es nicht aber werde ich auch mal versuchen! 

Ich wollte halt darauf hinaus dass dieses Referenzdesign vl. nicht die beste Wahl ist. 

Im Großen und Ganzen ist sie aber ganz ok!!  Bin eig. eh ganz zufrieden...und der preis (wenn sie dann auch wirklich nicht so langen benutzt worden ist) ist auch gut!!


----------



## Timichino (13. Juni 2014)

Das ist schon was da kauft man sich ne gute Grafikkarte weil sie möglichst leise sein soll und produziert am Ende Geräusche weil sie unterfordert ist


----------



## X2theZ (13. Juni 2014)

heißt das im umkehrschluss, dass deine 7970er nur geräusche bei einer bestimmten lüfterdrehzahl macht?
vielleicht kannst du dem problem mit einer angepassten lüfterkurve entgegenwirken.


----------



## Ion (13. Juni 2014)

Meine Lehrstunden bei Kepler sind nun vorbei und ich habe mir ein Urlaubsticket nach Hawaii gekauft.
Für alle die das nicht verstanden haben: Morgen kommt meine neue Vapor X 290 an 

Ich bitte daher vorab um Tipps und Tricks wie ich alles aus der Karte rausholen kann und was es sonst noch so zu wissen gibt.


----------



## X2theZ (13. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> ...wie ich alles aus der Karte rausholen kann...



wenn ds, wqhd bzw. uhd und 144 hz kein thema sind, wirst du dir das mal vorerst sparen können, weil die karte hat von haus aus genug power 

was gibts sonst noch zu wissen?
wenn du darauf achten willst, keinen rückläufer gekauft zu haben: der außenkarton ist auf beiden seiten mit einem sapphire-sticker "versiegelt" und
auf der lüfterseite klebt eine schutzfolie.

uns sonst? nix! 
viel spaß damit


----------



## Ion (13. Juni 2014)

Also nen 1440p TFT hab ich, DS wäre cool, muss aber nicht sein.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Sticker, ich hab den Jungs von Caseking extra dazu geschrieben das ich eine *neue* Karte haben möchte, bin selbst gespannt was da kommt.

Übertakten will ich definitiv, reicht da der Afterburner aus oder sollte ich lieber Trixx nehmen? (sollte ja im Grunde eh das gleiche sein, oder?)

Meine letzt AMD war eine HD 7950, ist also schon ein weilchen her


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Also nen 1440p TFT hab ich, DS wäre cool, muss aber nicht sein.
> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Sticker, ich hab den Jungs von Caseking extra dazu geschrieben das ich eine *neue* Karte haben möchte, bin selbst gespannt was da kommt.
> 
> Übertakten will ich definitiv, reicht da der Afterburner aus oder sollte ich lieber Trixx nehmen? (sollte ja im Grunde eh das gleiche sein, oder?)
> ...


Wie kommt der Wechsel?

Zum Übertakten empfehle ich TriXX.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Meine Lehrstunden bei Kepler sind nun vorbei und ich habe mir ein Urlaubsticket nach Hawaii gekauft.
> Für alle die das nicht verstanden haben: Morgen kommt meine neue Vapor X 290 an
> 
> Ich bitte daher vorab um Tipps und Tricks wie ich alles aus der Karte rausholen kann und was es sonst noch so zu wissen gibt.



Sehr schön


----------



## Keinmand (13. Juni 2014)

wieder einer mehr

ich glaub ich zähl noch gar nicht, weil sie immernoch im Karton gammelt 

ich sollte mich mal ans basteln machen


----------



## Roundy (13. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> wieder einer mehr
> 
> ich glaub ich zähl noch gar nicht, weil sie immernoch im Karton gammelt
> 
> ich sollte mich mal ans basteln machen



Ja jetzt aber hop hop 
Und immer schön berichten 
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (13. Juni 2014)

allllsoooo, wenn ich fertig bin sieht der bestimmt so aus 


http://www.lolhome.com/img_big/funny-picture-1046741360.jpg


----------



## Euda (13. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Also nen 1440p TFT hab ich, DS wäre cool, muss aber nicht sein.
> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Sticker, ich hab den Jungs von Caseking extra dazu geschrieben das ich eine *neue* Karte haben möchte, bin selbst gespannt was da kommt.
> 
> Übertakten will ich definitiv, reicht da der Afterburner aus oder sollte ich lieber Trixx nehmen? (sollte ja im Grunde eh das gleiche sein, oder?)
> ...


 
Willkommen im roten Lager :>
Du kannst bedenkenlos den Afterburner verwenden. Zuverlässig sowie ausgereift, auch in Verwendung von AMD-GPUs.


----------



## fensterkiller (13. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> allllsoooo, wenn ich fertig bin sieht der bestimmt so aus
> 
> 
> http://www.lolhome.com/img_big/funny-picture-1046741360.jpg


 
top! So sieht zzt mein MacBook aus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Meine Lehrstunden bei Kepler sind nun vorbei und ich habe mir ein Urlaubsticket nach Hawaii gekauft.
> Für alle die das nicht verstanden haben: Morgen kommt meine neue Vapor X 290 an
> 
> Ich bitte daher vorab um Tipps und Tricks wie ich alles aus der Karte rausholen kann und was es sonst noch so zu wissen gibt.



warste nicht zu frieden mit deiner 780?


----------



## Ion (13. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie kommt der Wechsel?
> 
> Zum Übertakten empfehle ich TriXX.


 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> warste nicht zu frieden mit deiner 780?


 Mit der 780 war ich sehr zufrieden, nur es wurde langweilig. Ich konnte nichts mehr takten oder tweaken, mich ruft der Basteltrieb, also hole ich was neues ran.
Die Vapor-X scheint mir wie für´s tüfteln gemacht zu sein 
Das bisschen mehr Vram nehme ich mit, genauso wie die neuen Erfahrungen mit RadeonPro usw.

Hat jemand Richtwerte was ich OC-Technisch erwarten kann? Ich weiß, jede Karte Einzigartig bla bla
Ich suche nur Richtwerte, sprich 1100MHz sind human, 1300MHz wären super
Sowas in der Art.


----------



## fensterkiller (13. Juni 2014)

2000 Mhz sind killa


----------



## Keinmand (13. Juni 2014)

bin gerade am basteln leute

festplatten und laufwerk warn einfach auszubauen, Kabel schön mit dem Seitenschneider gekillt 
Jetzt gehts ans Mainboard...

Anschließend muss nur das ganze zeug ins neue gehäuse und dann irgendwie verkabeln, damit mir das ding nicht in die luft geht


----------



## XPrototypeX (13. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Mit der 780 war ich sehr zufrieden, nur es wurde langweilig. Ich konnte nichts mehr takten oder tweaken, mich ruft der Basteltrieb, also hole ich was neues ran.
> Die Vapor-X scheint mir wie für´s tüfteln gemacht zu sein
> Das bisschen mehr Vram nehme ich mit, genauso wie die neuen Erfahrungen mit RadeonPro usw.
> 
> ...


 

Meine Vapor schafft 1100 / 1400 Stable in games mit der Default Spannung (konnte leider noch nicht herausfinden wie man diese erhöht) unter Last wird sie ca 70° warm bei 30-40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. 
Habe aber allerdings die X Version.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Mit der 780 war ich sehr zufrieden, nur es wurde langweilig. Ich konnte nichts mehr takten oder tweaken, mich ruft der Basteltrieb, also hole ich was neues ran.
> Die Vapor-X scheint mir wie für´s tüfteln gemacht zu sein
> Das bisschen mehr Vram nehme ich mit, genauso wie die neuen Erfahrungen mit RadeonPro usw.
> 
> ...



Für 1300Mhz brauchst du im Schnitt bestimmt +250mV. Aber 1100Mhz/1400Mhz schaffe ich mit UV.


----------



## Ion (13. Juni 2014)

1100 sind also mit UV drin, 1300 nur mit wesentlich mehr Spannung.
Dann würde ich vermuten, dass 1200MHz die goldene Mitte darstellt?
Wie viel Spannung verträgt denn die 290 so?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> 1100 sind also mit UV drin, 1300 nur mit wesentlich mehr Spannung.
> Dann würde ich vermuten, dass 1200MHz die goldene Mitte darstellt?
> Wie viel Spannung verträgt denn die 290 so?



Die meisten Karten haben ihren Sweetspot bei ~1250Mhz. Naja an sich würde ich sagen, dass unter Luft das maximal kühlbare Limit 200mV Offset sind. Alles darüber ist dann mit Luft nicht mehr stemmbar bei relativer Lüfterlautstärke.


----------



## BertB (13. Juni 2014)

find ich super,
habe auch immer phasen, wo ich deutlich mehr rumtakte und benchmarks laufen lasse, als dass ich zocken würde 
viel spaß


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> 1100 sind also mit UV drin, 1300 nur mit wesentlich mehr Spannung.
> Dann würde ich vermuten, dass 1200MHz die goldene Mitte darstellt?
> Wie viel Spannung verträgt denn die 290 so?


 
Hatte meine Mal bei +300 mV und 1290 MHz. Lief aber selbst bei 100% Lüftis ins Temp Limit <.<


----------



## Keinmand (13. Juni 2014)

Mein umbau ist nach zig stunden fast vorbei, nur noch verkabelung machen und hoffen das alles funzt.

Mein Zimmer sieht aus wie ein schlachtfeld


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> 1100 sind also mit UV drin, 1300 nur mit wesentlich mehr Spannung.
> Dann würde ich vermuten, dass 1200MHz die goldene Mitte darstellt?
> Wie viel Spannung verträgt denn die 290 so?



Jo bei mir auch 1100/1400 @UV .

1200@24/7 ist drinn ....nur ich will ja eine silente karte haben  die Leistung reicht locker ....habe meine zur Zeit auch nur @ 290 trix oc werte laufen mit fast idle luftergeschwindigkeit  1000/1300@~1,09v (-56mv) bei Max 25% luffi....meistens so 20-23%  Es sind auch 1050mhz mit der gleichen Spannung drinne  der ramtakt  braucht immer viel Spannung 

guckste ein paar posts zurück da habe ich eine File gepostet von gpuz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die meisten Karten haben ihren Sweetspot bei ~1250Mhz. Naja an sich würde ich sagen, dass unter Luft das maximal kühlbare Limit 200mV Offset sind. Alles darüber ist dann mit Luft nicht mehr stemmbar bei relativer Lüfterlautstärke.



So ist es  was macht deine karte denn nun so? Probleme beseitigt ?





Keinmand schrieb:


> Mein umbau ist nach zig stunden fast vorbei, nur noch verkabelung machen und hoffen das alles funzt.
> 
> Mein Zimmer sieht aus wie ein schlachtfeld



Was machst denn so lange


----------



## Roundy (13. Juni 2014)

So wie ich pseudo kenn, hat die karte schon nen neues 
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (13. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Was machst denn so lange


 
Nicht hetzen 

Kabelmanagment ist grausam, aber fehlen immer noch die Gehäuse anschlüsse: Power, reset und co...aber bin fleißig am Videos suchen wie das gemacht wírd


----------



## BertB (13. Juni 2014)

handbuch vom mainboard

oder die internetseite zum mainboard


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So ist es  was macht deine karte denn nun so? Probleme beseitigt ?


Ich bin noch nicht wieder zum spielen gekommen. Der PC ist zwar nur ein paar meter entfernt, aber doch zu weit weg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht wieder zum spielen gekommen. Der PC ist zwar nur ein paar meter entfernt, aber doch zu weit weg



Beweg dich Juuunge


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Beweg dich Juuunge


Ja nun sitze ich einmal davor. Werde dann auch mal was anwerfen.


----------



## Keinmand (13. Juni 2014)

FERTIG!

Glaub keinmand auf dieser Welt braucht länger als ich um nen PC umzubauen 

Steck mal eben die PCs um und geb euch bescheid ob  oder  

Bis gleich


----------



## BertB (14. Juni 2014)

lieber zeitlassen und geht,
als hudle und kaputt 

(hudle = pfuschig schnell machen auf alemannisch)


----------



## ULKi22 (14. Juni 2014)

Abend Jungs (und Mädels?)

Soll ich eine Powercolor PCS+ oder die Sapphire Tri-X OC holen?
Die Powercolor sieht irgendwie hübscher aus, so ganz in schwarz und mit der Backplate


----------



## Minutourus (14. Juni 2014)

Morgen 

Komme aus dem Luxx Lager aber da ich schon seit einiger Zeit hier mitlese, dachte ich mir ich registriere mich mal auch weil hier doch einige Vapor-X Besitzer vertreten sind...

Zum Einstand :


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juni 2014)

Booah zum heulen  

Gleiches spiel wie beim letzten mal!

Hab pc eben getestet mit onboard grafik des i5, alles funzt problemlos ist sogar beim ersten versuch gestartet. 

Hab nun die vapor drin, hab pc gestartet und beide bildschirme schwarz, kein bild bei igpu und keins bei der vapor weder per hdmi, dvi oder vga.

Sobald ich die vapor von strom nehm, kommt wenigstens ein bild bei der igpu.


Ich check das einfach nicht bin ich einfach zu dumm oder ist die karte einfach schrott ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Juni 2014)

Hast Windows neuinstalliert?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Booah zum heulen
> 
> Gleiches spiel wie beim letzten mal!
> 
> ...


Ich lege dir eine RMA nahe 


Minutourus schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Komme aus dem Luxx Lager aber da ich schon seit einiger Zeit hier mitlese, dachte ich mir ich registriere mich mal auch weil hier doch einige Vapor-X Besitzer vertreten sind...
> 
> Zum Einstand :


Luxx 

Willkommem. Nettes Ergebnis 


Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Abend Jungs (und Mädels?)
> 
> Soll ich eine Powercolor PCS+ oder die Sapphire Tri-X OC holen?
> Die Powercolor sieht irgendwie hübscher aus, so ganz in schwarz und mit der Backplate


Ich lege dir die PCS+ nahe. Ist einfach ein paar Ecken besser als die TriX.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich lege dir eine RMA nahe



Jo ich auch


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Hast Windows neuinstalliert?



Nein, hat beim letzten mal auch nix gebracht.
Außerdem komm ich durch schwarze bildschirme  ja nicht mal ins bios


----------



## kalle340 (14. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Nein, hat beim letzten mal auch nix gebracht.
> Außerdem komm ich durch schwarze bildschirme  ja nicht mal ins bios


 
Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn, vielleicht ist es zu schwach?

@All ich klinke mich auch mal ein.
Habe lange gehadert ob ich meine 7870 XT mit einer 780GTX oder R9 290 Vapor-X ersetzen soll. Wochenlang jeden Test genau studiert, für und wieder abgewogen und nun habe ich mich entschieden für:
R9 290X TriX OC, welche ich für 380€ bekommen konnte xD
Montag oder Dienstag sollte die Karte ankommen, dann berichte ich


----------



## Minutourus (14. Juni 2014)

Auch nicht schlecht 380€ für eine 290X TriX OC da lasse ich mir das Wort P/L gerne sagen......


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juni 2014)

kalle340 schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn, vielleicht ist es zu schwach?  @All ich klinke mich auch mal ein. Habe lange gehadert ob ich meine 7870 XT mit einer 780GTX oder R9 290 Vapor-X ersetzen soll. Wochenlang jeden Test genau studiert, für und wieder abgewogen und nun habe ich mich entschieden für: R9 290X TriX OC, welche ich für 380 bekommen konnte xD Montag oder Dienstag sollte die Karte ankommen, dann berichte ich



Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480watt, extra neu gekauft....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480watt, extra neu gekauft....



Haste eine andere amd graka zum testen ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480watt, extra neu gekauft....


Das Netzteil reicht.


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste eine andere amd graka zum testen ?



Ja, die HD7870XT.


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Juni 2014)

Wieso kostet die Vapor x r9 290 bei mindfactory 450 euro?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Ja, die HD7870XT.



Damit gehts?


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Damit gehts?



Jup ohne probleme


----------



## Ion (14. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Wieso kostet die Vapor x r9 290 bei mindfactory 450 euro?


 Weil die Geld verdienen wollen? 
Ich würde bei denen ohnehin keine Graka mehr bestellen, ist ja Wahnsinn was die an Retourware raushauen


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Juni 2014)

Wo denn dann aber von 380 auf 450 ist schon hart


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Wo denn dann aber von 380 auf 450 ist schon hart


Sicherlich wieder ein Fehler. War schon einmal so ähnlich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Jup ohne probleme



Bios Schalter schon mal umgelegt ???? sonst RMA ....


----------



## basic123 (14. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Weil die Geld verdienen wollen?
> Ich würde bei denen ohnehin keine Graka mehr bestellen, ist ja Wahnsinn was die an Retourware raushauen



Dafür darfst du dich bei einigen Kollegen hier bedanken und nicht bei Mindfactory. Die können schließlich auch nichts dafür, wenn manche Leute gleich mehrere Grafikkarte bestellen, nur um anschließend die Beste zu behalten und den Rest zurückzuschicken. Was würdest du als Händler machen: die Hardware weiter verkaufen oder unter großen Verlusten verschrotten oder irgendwo einlagern?


----------



## Ion (14. Juni 2014)

Natürlich auch weiterverkaufen, jeder muss sehen wo er bleibt.
Prinzipiell ist das ja auch kein Problem, es ist nur kein schönes Gefühl eine Grafikkarte zu erhalten, welche bereits mit Fingerabdrücken übersehen aus der Packung schimmert.
Da weiß man gleich: Aha, das ist *kein* gutes Modell.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Da weiß man gleich: Aha, das ist *kein* gutes Modell.



Ich oute mich jetzt mal. Ich habe Anfang des Jahres auch eine R9 290 TriX BF4 Edition zurück geschickt. (nicht bei Mindfactory)
Jedoch habe ich die Karte sorgfälltig benutzt und _nicht übertaktet_. Ebenso habe ich den BF4 Key nicht eingelöst. Die Karte hat mir aber nicht zugesagt und somit habe ich sie wieder zurückgeschickt.
Die Karte hatte kein Spulenfiepen oder sonstiges. Von daher sollte man nicht gleich sowas denken. Es gibt verschiedene Gründe, warum Karten zurück gehen.


----------



## Ion (14. Juni 2014)

Natürlich kann es verschiedene Gründe geben, doch der erste der mir einfällt ist folgender: Die Karte erreicht keine OC-Rekorde. Das ist für mich einfach am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Natürlich kann es verschiedene Gründe geben, doch der erste der mir einfällt ist folgender: Die Karte erreicht keine OC-Rekorde. Das ist für mich einfach am wahrscheinlichsten.



Logfile gefunden ?


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Juni 2014)

Noob Frage :Was ist dass?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Noob Frage :Was ist dass?



Ich habe wärend des gamens mit gpuz mitloggen lassen und dann die File hier gepostet. Ist ein Dokument wo die ganzen Daten der graka mit geschrieben wird ( temps gpu /vrm - Auslastung - lufterdrehzahl usw usw...


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bios Schalter schon mal umgelegt ???? sonst RMA ....



Bios schalter ?


----------



## beren2707 (14. Juni 2014)

Der BIOS-Switch befindet sich auf der Oberseite des PCBs.


----------



## Xerkus (14. Juni 2014)

Hi Ihrs, Bin CBler,

wollte Dir helfen Keinmand!
Als ich meine Vapor X eingebaut habe, kam auch nur schwarzes Bild, egal welcher Anschluss.
Wie bei dir.
Schalte mal die igpu aus vom Bord. Danach hats bei mir geklappt.


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juni 2014)

Xerkus schrieb:


> Hi Ihrs, Bin CBler,
> 
> wollte Dir helfen Keinmand!
> Als ich meine Vapor X eingebaut habe, kam auch nur schwarzes Bild, egal welcher Anschluss.
> ...


 
Alles schon durchprobiert, aber nix geholfen.


Hab jetzt mal nen älteren Monitor ausprobiert. 
Auch wieder alle Anschlüsse (VGA, DVI, HDMI) durchgetestet, am Monitor und auch wieder an der Karte selbst.
Ihr mögt es kaum glauben, aber diesmal hab ich sogar ein Bild. Der letzte HDMI Anschluss scheint noch halbwegs zu funktionieren. Das Bild sieht auf dem 1080p Monitor zwar nach allem aus nur nicht nach 1080p, denn Links und Rechts, Oben und Unten sind Schwarze streifen.

Hab die Möglichkeit genutzt und nen Heaven 4.0 Bench laufen lassen:

Score: 13180 
Temps in Heaven: durchgehend 54,000° ( ja ihr seht richtig  )

Temps in GPU-Z: 
- max. GPU Temp: 71°
- max. Temp VRM1: 57°
- max. Temp VRM2: 61°

Die Temps sind mal echt ordentlich, vor allem bei nem geschlossenen und gedämmten Gehäuse !


Würdet ihr die Karte trotz der Mängel behalten ? Wohl eher nicht oder ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juni 2014)

Xerkus schrieb:


> Hi Ihrs, Bin CBler,
> 
> wollte Dir helfen Keinmand!
> Als ich meine Vapor X eingebaut habe, kam auch nur schwarzes Bild, egal welcher Anschluss.
> ...


CB- Computerbild oder ComputerBase?


Keinmand schrieb:


> Alles schon durchprobiert, aber nix geholfen.
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt mal nen älteren Monitor ausprobiert.
> ...


Reklamieren.


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Juni 2014)

Zurück damit!


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juni 2014)

hmm muss ich mal schauen, jetzt bin ich schon über die 14 tage drüber, weil ich trottel immer damit gewartet hab 

Über 14 Tagen muss man ja jetzt den Grund angeben und Rückversand selber zahlen ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> hmm muss ich mal schauen, jetzt bin ich schon über die 14 tage drüber, weil ich trottel immer damit gewartet hab
> 
> Über 14 Tagen muss man ja jetzt den Grund angeben und Rückversand selber zahlen ?


Wo hast du bestellt? So wie ich das verstanden habe, bezahlt man den Versand nur, wenn man vom VAR gebrauch macht.


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juni 2014)

bei Mindfactory


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> bei Mindfactory


Dann reklamier einfach. Meine 2. PCS+ hatte auch immer Bildsignal-Verlust.

Schreib einfach, dass kein Bild ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dann reklamier einfach. Meine 2. PCS+ hatte auch immer Bildsignal-Verlust.  Schreib einfach, dass kein Bild ausgegeben wird.



Ok danke dir


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2014)

Bios Schalter gefunden ?


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bios Schalter gefunden ?


 
jop hat auch nix gebracht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> jop hat auch nix gebracht



Balken /Streifen wech ?


----------



## MorbidMartin (14. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Meine Lehrstunden bei Kepler sind nun vorbei und ich habe mir ein Urlaubsticket nach Hawaii gekauft.
> Für alle die das nicht verstanden haben: Morgen kommt meine neue Vapor X 290 an
> 
> Ich bitte daher vorab um Tipps und Tricks wie ich alles aus der Karte rausholen kann und was es sonst noch so zu wissen gibt.


 
Wie is die Karte im Vergleich zur deiner 780 ?


----------



## Xerkus (14. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> CB- Computerbild oder ComputerBase?



Computerbase´ler natürlich ;p ^^

Schade, dass bei dir auch der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen hat.
Etwas anderes bleibt Dir nicht übrig denke ich.


----------



## Roundy (14. Juni 2014)

MorbidMartin schrieb:


> Wie is die Karte im Vergleich zur deiner 780 ?



Er hat sie doch noch garnicht.
Gruß


----------



## -=DatHirschi=- (14. Juni 2014)

Wodran könnte es liegen, dass eine 290 unter Wasser drosselt? Nutze den 14.6 beta und die Temperaturen sind voll im grünen Bereich. BIOS ist das 41er von Sapphire.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2014)

-=DatHirschi=- schrieb:


> Wodran könnte es liegen, dass eine 290 unter Wasser drosselt? Nutze den 14.6 beta und die Temperaturen sind voll im grünen Bereich. BIOS ist das 41er von Sapphire.



Pl erhöht ?

Bei welchen games wird gedrosselt ?


----------



## Minutourus (14. Juni 2014)

Es sind bei ihm nicht nur die Games, Benchmarks drosseln bei ihm ebenfalls, aber da fällt mir ein wie kühlst du deine VRM?


----------



## -=DatHirschi=- (14. Juni 2014)

Ja ist die AC Backplate drauf...und gedrosselt wird eigentlich überall nach Lust und Laune, obwohl keine der Temperaturen auch nur annähernd am Maximum ist. Neulich hatte sie so ein komisches Verhalten, dass der Takt höher ging als ich das Lüftermaximum angehoben hab. Irgendwie mag ich diese Karten nicht. Zur Zeit auf Standard und kein Overdrive an.

Logfile GPU-Z --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (14. Juni 2014)

Kanns sein, dass du den Kühler zu fest draufgeschraubt hast?
Gruß


----------



## -=DatHirschi=- (14. Juni 2014)

Wie denn zu fest und warum sollte die Karte dann drosseln? Soweit ich weiß sind beim Kyrographics die Schrauben in der Länge passend zur Gewindebohrung.


----------



## Roundy (14. Juni 2014)

-=DatHirschi=- schrieb:


> Wie denn zu fest und warum sollte die Karte dann drosseln? Soweit ich weiß sind beim Kyrographics die Schrauben in der Länge passend zur Gewindebohrung.



War auch nur so ne idee... solls schon gegeben haben 
Gruß


----------



## -=DatHirschi=- (14. Juni 2014)

Abstandhalter hat der Kühler ja auch. Werde das beim nächsten Umbau aber nochmal auseinanderbauen, da ich Board usw. wechseln will.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2014)

@ion 

Haste deine vaporx nun?


----------



## Ion (14. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Er hat sie doch noch garnicht.
> Gruß


 Stimmt
Die Deppen von der Post bekommen mal wieder nichts auf die Reihe
Und ich bestelle extra per Nachnahme  wozu eigentlich, bekommst ja doch nicht schneller geliefert als mit Vorkasse.
Nächste Woche schön Prüfungen in der Schule, da kann ich Sachen mit der neuen Karte erstmal nach hinten verschieben. Danke liebe Post, vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Roundy (14. Juni 2014)

Mein Beileid,  ich drück die daumen, dass du trotzdem noch zum ordentlich testen mommst 
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Stimmt
> Die Deppen von der Post bekommen mal wieder nichts auf die Reihe
> Und ich bestelle extra per Nachnahme  wozu eigentlich, bekommst ja doch nicht schneller geliefert als mit Vorkasse.
> Nächste Woche schön Prüfungen in der Schule, da kann ich Sachen mit der neuen Karte erstmal nach hinten verschieben. Danke liebe Post, vielen lieben Dank



Kenn ich, aber da wir eh so viele pakete bekommen, haben wir mit dem Postmenschen schon nen Platz ausgemacht wo die pakete hinkommen wenn wir nicht zuhause sind


----------



## BertB (14. Juni 2014)

dafür ist nächste woche langes wochenende


----------



## fensterkiller (14. Juni 2014)

"Deppen von der Post"


----------



## basic123 (14. Juni 2014)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> "Deppen von der Post"


Das ist mir heute auch durch den Kopf gegangen, als mein vorbestelltes "Spin Tires" nicht angekommen ist. Naja...nächste Woche auch noch Urlaub.


----------



## fensterkiller (14. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mal 3 Wochen auf ein Paket warten müssen, nur um dann zu erfahren, dass der Postbote das Paket nach 2 Tagen in meine Garage gestellt hat


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2014)

Mit unserem DHL Onkel hatte ich noch nie Probleme


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (15. Juni 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Peter 2 für die 290x? Mich würden v.a. die VRM-Temps interessieren. Was für Alternativen gäbe es für 50€?


----------



## Werwolfx73 (15. Juni 2014)

ich habe gestern denn Arctic 4 extrem druff montiert ... und jetzt geht nichts leider  nie die schrauben zu feste anziehen jungs  warte noch morgen auf den DVI zu Hdmi, in der hoffnung das der HDMI anschluss fritte ist.. sonst grosses geheule..aaaaaa



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Peter 2 für die 290x? Mich würden v.a. die VRM-Temps interessieren. Was für Alternativen gäbe es für 50€?


 
alpenföhn kühlt mein i5 .. ein sehr gutes teil ohne frage.. kann locker mit wakkü mithalten.. nur beim grakka kühler, muss die ventis selber bestellen.. ich würde da lieber den extram 3 hollen .. der exterm 4 ist echt ein klotz weill obendruff sind auch nochmal kühlrippen die dann unter den prozessor wenn man ne luftkühler hat nicht passt...


----------



## denyo62 (15. Juni 2014)

hier hat doch sicher jemand ne 290x triX .. kann mir jemand die max vrm temps grad ma sagen ..


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juni 2014)

Nutzt eigentlich wer hier im Forum eine R9 290 von MSI, mir kommt es so vor als würde kaum wer zu der Karte greifen

 mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juni 2014)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Nutzt eigentlich wer hier im Forum eine R9 290 von MSI, mir kommt es so vor als würde kaum wer zu der Karte greifen
> 
> mfg



Die ist ja auch nicht so pralle


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (15. Juni 2014)

Werwolfx73 schrieb:


> alpenföhn kühlt mein i5 .. ein sehr gutes teil ohne frage.. kann locker mit wakkü mithalten.. nur beim grakka kühler, muss die ventis selber bestellen.. ich würde da lieber den extram 3 hollen .. der exterm 4 ist echt ein klotz weill obendruff sind auch nochmal kühlrippen die dann unter den prozessor wenn man ne luftkühler hat nicht passt...


 
Ich hab in diversen shops nachgeguckt (mindfactory, caseking, etc.) und konnte den extreme 3 nicht finden. Wird der überhaupt noch verkauft?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Juni 2014)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich hab in diversen shops nachgeguckt (mindfactory, caseking, etc.) und konnte den extreme 3 nicht finden. Wird der überhaupt noch verkauft?


Nein. Der ist schon eine ganze Weile AoL.


----------



## Werwolfx73 (15. Juni 2014)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich hab in diversen shops nachgeguckt (mindfactory, caseking, etc.) und konnte den extreme 3 nicht finden. Wird der überhaupt noch verkauft?


 
na dan guck mal hier... 
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Roundy (15. Juni 2014)

Werwolfx73 schrieb:


> na dan guck mal hier...
> Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



Oben hattest dus vom 4er oder?^^
Gruß


----------



## Werwolfx73 (15. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Oben hattest dus vom 4er oder?^^
> Gruß


 
ich habe den 4er eigebaut jaa.. ist aber jetzt nichts weltbewegendes.... bei arctic direkt, wollen die für den 3er noch 104 okken haben LOOOL


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Juni 2014)

Werwolfx73 schrieb:


> na dan guck mal hier...
> Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


Wenn du gern in Polen bestellst


----------



## Keinmand (15. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn du gern in Polen bestellst



Die Liefern dir den Lüfter persönlich und nehmen gleich noch dein Auto mit 
Was für ein Service


----------



## Werwolfx73 (15. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Die Liefern dir den Lüfter persönlich und nehmen gleich noch dein Auto mit
> Was für ein Service


 
nanana.. seid doch nicht immer so misstrauisch


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Die Liefern dir den Lüfter persönlich und nehmen gleich noch dein Auto mit
> Was für ein Service



Was macht die vaporx ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die ist ja auch nicht so pralle




 Wunder mich nur, weil so schlimm find ich die nun nicht. Tests habe ich auch nur zur MSI 290X gefunden aber nicht zur 290, naja irgendwer muß ja den Anfang machen

 mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Juni 2014)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Wunder mich nur, weil so schlimm find ich die nun nicht. Tests habe ich auch nur zur MSI 290X gefunden aber nicht zur 290, naja irgendwer muß ja den Anfang machen
> 
> mfg


Die MSI haben Einige. Sber es meldet sich halt nicht Jeder zu Wort hier. Für gedämmte Gehäuse ist die Karte crap.


----------



## Roundy (15. Juni 2014)

Wurden so weit ich weiß Heatpipes weggelassen,  dadurch wird sie halt heiß und ist dementsprechend alles andere als leise.
Gruß


----------



## MastaKLINGE (15. Juni 2014)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Wunder mich nur, weil so schlimm find ich die nun nicht. Tests habe ich auch nur zur MSI 290X gefunden aber nicht zur 290, naja irgendwer muß ja den Anfang machen  mfg



Ich hatte die gaming non x, super Karte bis auf die Hitzeentwicklung, zumindest in meinem Gehäuse. Wie vorher schon gesagt wurde, man benötigt n Gehäuse mit super Airflow. Außerdem wäre n Seitenlüfter (einsaugend) für die Karte auch zu empfehlen, hat bei mir  etwas geholfen (ca.5 Grad). 

Tolle Karte, super Verarbeitung, leider etwas schwacher und lauter Lüfter bei hoher Drehzahl...


----------



## fensterkiller (15. Juni 2014)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Wunder mich nur, weil so schlimm find ich die nun nicht. Tests habe ich auch nur zur MSI 290X gefunden aber nicht zur 290, naja irgendwer muß ja den Anfang machen
> 
> mfg


 
Meinst du die Gaming oder die Lightning?


----------



## Roundy (15. Juni 2014)

Laut seinem Profil hat er die normale MSI R9 290 TwinFrozr.
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (15. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Was macht die vaporx ?



eingepackt und wird morgen zurück geschickt


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juni 2014)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Meinst du die Gaming oder die Lightning?



Meine die gaming, durch die 2 Lüfter in der Front gehts eigentlich mit der Temperatur. Laut afterburner waren es maximal 73 grad bei crysis 3

MFG


----------



## MastaKLINGE (15. Juni 2014)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Meine die gaming, durch die 2 Lüfter in der Front gehts eigentlich mit der Temperatur. Laut afterburner waren es maximal 73 grad bei crysis 3  MFG



Da hast du ideale Bedingungen würd ich mal sagen. Top! 

Was für ein Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Juni 2014)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Meine die gaming, durch die 2 Lüfter in der Front gehts eigentlich mit der Temperatur. Laut afterburner waren es maximal 73 grad bei crysis 3
> 
> MFG


Ich sage mal so - du hast in deinem Air 540 durch den geringen Abstand einen nicht unbeachtlichen Temperaturvorteil. habe das Gehäuse selber bei einem bekannten mit einer PCS+ gepaart und er hat bessere Temperaturen als jemand mit einem längeren Gehäuse weil einfach mehr Luft ankommt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juni 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Da hast du ideale Bedingungen würd ich mal sagen. Top!
> 
> Was für ein Gehäuse hast du?



Dieses da Caseking: Corsair Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube - schwarz - Caseking
 Macht sich grad für SLI oder CF recht gut

MFG


----------



## BertB (15. Juni 2014)

auf jeden fall


----------



## MastaKLINGE (15. Juni 2014)

Nicht schlecht, reichlich Platz und n schön großes Sichtfenster 

Hab momentan n CoolerMaster Elite, wollte mir jetzt n Obsidian 450d gönnen... Aber jetzt überlege ich es mir nochmal


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Juni 2014)

Toll. Jetzt bin ich weider am überlegen mein 750D gegen das 540 auszutauschen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> eingepackt und wird morgen zurück geschickt



Sehr schön ...im Austausch ?


----------



## Keinmand (16. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Sehr schön ...im Austausch ?


 
Muss mal sehen, bin ja schon über die 14 Tage drüber. Hoffe ich bekomm einfach ne neue Vapor ohnes großes Tralala


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Muss mal sehen, bin ja schon über die 14 Tage drüber. Hoffe ich bekomm einfach ne neue Vapor ohnes großes Tralala



Ich hoffe ....MF ?


----------



## Keinmand (16. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ....MF ?



richtig, bei der karte hab ich sogar den Gold Service dabei 
aber obs was hilft


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> richtig, bei der karte hab ich sogar den Gold Service dabei
> aber obs was hilft



Drücke dir die Daumen ....


----------



## Keinmand (16. Juni 2014)

zitat von der MF HP: 

Direktaustausch

Berechtigte Reklamationen werden nach Eingang der defekten Ware und erster Prüfung innerhalb der ersten 6 Monaten nach Gefahrübergang direkt bei uns getauscht und nicht erst an den Lieferanten weiter gegeben. Wir bitten Sie, uns vor der Einsendung der Reklamation unter xxxx per Telefon xxxx oder per Fax, xxxx, zu informieren. Außerdem muss der Artikel komplett mit Zubehör und Originalverpackung eingesendet werden.

Ich hoffe das eingeschränkte Bildausgabe ein berechtigter RMA ist.
Am besten Schreib ich dem MF Team morgen mal ne Email und frag schonmal nach, sind ja auch alle sehr nett da


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> zitat von der MF HP:
> 
> Direktaustausch
> 
> ...



MF ist Top


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Juni 2014)

Drück Dir auch die Daumen dass alles Glatt läuft und die Karte OHNE Murren getauscht wird!


----------



## SpiritZ (16. Juni 2014)

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Ich suche eine R9 290 für die es einen Fullcover Waterblock gibt, da sie wassergekühlt werden soll. Außerdem sollte die Karte keinen VLock haben da ich vor habe sie zu übertakten.
Kenne mich leider nicht mehr aus mit dem VLock, damals zu 7970 Zeiten gab es viele die einen VLock hatten.

Ich dachte an die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X (OC). Die hat ja das Referenzdesign. Ist bei der ein VLock drinnen? Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich die OC Version nehme oder die nicht OC?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Roundy (16. Juni 2014)

Wenn eh ne wakü draufkommt kannste doch auch nen ref design nehmen, da wird novhmal ordentlich gespart. 
Bezüglich vlock tuts doch nen bios mod.
Gruß


----------



## SpiritZ (16. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wenn eh ne wakü draufkommt kannste doch auch nen ref design nehmen, da wird novhmal ordentlich gespart.
> Bezüglich vlock tuts doch nen bios mod.
> Gruß




Also ich habe jetzt mal geschaut, und bei Geizhals war die Sapphire Tri-X einer der billigsten.
Hm Bios Mod. Sind die denn von Werk aus VLocked oder nicht?


----------



## w0dash (16. Juni 2014)

Nein.


----------



## Keinmand (16. Juni 2014)

wie wärs mit der ? weiß aber nicht ob da ne Wakü draufpasst
ist sogar ne R9 290x

XFX R9 290X OC LED - Voltage Unlocked, Grafikkarte Retail


----------



## fensterkiller (16. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wenn eh ne wakü draufkommt kannste doch auch nen ref design nehmen, da wird novhmal ordentlich gespart.
> Bezüglich vlock tuts doch nen bios mod.
> Gruß


 
Wenn Geld 0 Rolle spielt würde ich die MSI Lightning nehmen und die Kühlung abschrauben.


----------



## InGoodFaith (16. Juni 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, reichlich Platz und n schön großes Sichtfenster
> 
> Hab momentan n CoolerMaster Elite, wollte mir jetzt n Obsidian 450d gönnen... Aber jetzt überlege ich es mir nochmal


 

Beim Air 540 fang ich auch an zu sabbern, nur leider fehlt mir der Abnehmer für mein Shinobi.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

@ Ion 

Und ist deine Vaporx heute angekommen ?


----------



## fensterkiller (16. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @ Ion
> 
> Und ist deine Vaporx heute angekommen ?


 
Warum bist du denn so scharf drauf das zu erfahren?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Warum bist du denn so scharf drauf das zu erfahren?



Halt neugierig


----------



## Minutourus (16. Juni 2014)

Weil er einfach wissen will was deine Karte so unter der Haube hat.... 😀


----------



## Thief55 (16. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Halt neugierig



Dann hier noch ein kleines Review von meiner vapor um dir die Wartezeit was zu überbrücken  
Hab das gute Stück jetzt fast einen Monat und bin echt begeistert. Bis jetzt keine Probleme, mal abgesehen von einem redscreen während den Surfen im inet (Nutze den 14.4 Treiber). Ist unter Last leise, hab leider nicht das beste Modell in Sachen OC erwischt aber das Teil geht so ja schon genug ab  immer über 60 fps in bf4 @ Ultra und 1440p, also echt top! 
Mit OC geht's bei +25mv auf knapp 1100 MHz, der vram bis 1500, aber wie gesagt nutze ich momentan den Standarttakt da die Leistung noch bei allen spielen die ich zocke reicht  
Temps gehen hoch bis 78/79 und Graka hört man schon ein bisschen raus aber solange das Stück im Leerlauf ruhig ist ist's mir egal. 

Also bin echt mit der r9 290 vapor-x zufrieden und empfehle sie jedem weiter, echt top!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Dann hier noch ein kleines Review von meiner vapor um dir die Wartezeit was zu überbrücken
> Hab das gute Stück jetzt fast einen Monat und bin echt begeistert. Bis jetzt keine Probleme, mal abgesehen von einem redscreen während den Surfen im inet (Nutze den 14.4 Treiber). Ist unter Last leise, hab leider nicht das beste Modell in Sachen OC erwischt aber das Teil geht so ja schon genug ab  immer über 60 fps in bf4 @ Ultra und 1440p, also echt top!
> Mit OC geht's bei +25mv auf knapp 1100 MHz, der vram bis 1500, aber wie gesagt nutze ich momentan den Standarttakt da die Leistung noch bei allen spielen die ich zocke reicht
> Temps gehen hoch bis 78/79 und Graka hört man schon ein bisschen raus aber solange das Stück im Leerlauf ruhig ist ist's mir egal.
> ...



Sieht doch gut aus  gpu temp bisl hoch finde ich....bei welcher luffi drehzahl und takt? 

Die +25mv ist ja die standartspannung der Vaporx 




Minutourus schrieb:


> Weil er einfach wissen will was deine Karte so unter der Haube hat.... ?de00



Richtig


----------



## Thief55 (16. Juni 2014)

Ja +25 ist Standart  Takt auch Standart, lüftergeschwindigkeit wird automatisch geregelt, hab auch nix an der Kurve geändert  so aus dem Kopf weiß ich jetzt die genaue Drehzahl nicht, halt die welche bei 79 grad anliegt  im Leerlauf wenn nur ein Lüfter dreht sind's 50 grad wenn vorher was Last anlag und es im Case noch warm ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Ja +25 ist Standart  Takt auch Standart, lüftergeschwindigkeit wird automatisch geregelt, hab auch nix an der Kurve geändert  so aus dem Kopf weiß ich jetzt die genaue Drehzahl nicht, halt die welche bei 79 grad anliegt  im Leerlauf wenn nur ein Lüfter dreht sind's 50 grad wenn vorher was Last anlag und es im Case noch warm ist.



Luffigeschwindigkeit (%)kannste dir ja mit afterburner anzeigen lassen


----------



## XFX31 (16. Juni 2014)

Servus miteinander,

ich möchte endlich vom Nvidia- ins AMD Lager wechseln, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden welche R9 290er ich nehmen soll!

Folgende stehen zur Auswahl:

XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation Black Edition für 335,-
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ für 344,-
Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X für 345,-

Da ich nur 29,5cm Platz habe für meine GRafikkarte fäält die Saphire Tri-X raus, daher welche von den oberen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

Ich tendiere aufgrund der lebenslangen Garantie zur XFX, hab da früher schon gute Erfahrung mit dem Hersteller machen können, ausserdem gefällt mir das Design echt gut!
Leider finde ich im Netz kaum Test zu der Karte, ebenso bei der PowerColor PCS+.
Weiß jemand wie die XFX so in der Praxis ist, also Lautstärke + Temps? (Da ich unterm dach wohne können es schon mal 30 Grad bei mir in der Bude sein)

Grüße und Danke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

Vergiss die xfx dd und die Gigabyte WF3.....sind beide Hitzköpfe .

Nimm die Pcs + vom Platz her wirds aber auch mit der eng


----------



## SpiritZ (16. Juni 2014)

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass es R9 290X Karten gibt die einen Voltage Lock haben, den man jedoch entfernen kann, indem man das Bios einer ASUS Karte drauf flasht, sofern es sich um eine Karte im Referenzdesign handelt?

Oder haben doch alle R9 290X Karte KEINEN Voltage Lock?


----------



## Goyoma (16. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube manche wie die von Gigabyte haben es.

290X ist eh sinnlos.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juni 2014)

SpiritZ schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass es R9 290X Karten gibt die einen Voltage Lock haben, den man jedoch entfernen kann, indem man das Bios einer ASUS Karte drauf flasht, sofern es sich um eine Karte im Referenzdesign handelt?
> 
> Oder haben doch alle R9 290X Karte KEINEN Voltage Lock?



Ich wüsste nicht welche 290x einen vcore lock haben


----------



## SpiritZ (16. Juni 2014)

Okay Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

Ich habe vor die Karte mit Wasser zu kühlen. Würdet ihr lieber eine R9 290 oder eine R9 290X nehmen?


----------



## BertB (16. Juni 2014)

ich habe windforce 290 und xfx DD 290,
ich finde beide sehr gut,
die werden nicht heiß,
ich lasse aber auch so 70% lüfter laufen, wegen cf,
leise ist das dann nicht gerade

die pcs+ sollte dennoch den besseren kühler haben,
wenn der reinpasst, nimm die

für voltage oc musste man aber am afterburner rumbasteln


----------



## MastaKLINGE (16. Juni 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Beim Air 540 fang ich auch an zu sabbern, nur leider fehlt mir der Abnehmer für mein Shinobi.



Die perfekte Umgebung für meine Lightning )) das blöde ist, dass ich noch mal Geld in 140er Lüfter investieren muss... Ist das shinobi zu heiß? Einfach bei Ebay rein und fertig...


----------



## kalle340 (16. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute, 
bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC und möchte für alle unentschlossenen Kurz meine bisherige Erfahrung schildern:

1. Lautstärke IDLE: Mein PC steht unten direkt neben mir. Im Idle ist die Karte für mich praktisch nicht wahrnehmbar.

2. Leistung: In Battlefield 4 hatte ich mit meiner alten 7870XT 30-40 FPS @ High Settungs und 2x MSAA. Mit der 290X habe ich nun alles auf Ultra, 4x MSAA und 125% Auflösung und Minimal 57 FPS bei Casbian Border 64 Spieler.
Crysis 3 kratzt mit Ultra-Settings an der 60 FPS-Marke, meist habe ich ca. 55 FPS.
Metro wird noch getestet.

3. Lautstärke bei Spielen: solange ich Ton an habe ist vom gesamten System nix zu hören xD Ton aus...man hört ein leichtes rauschen, sie ist wahrnehmbar, aber für mein Gefühl wirklich sehr leise, gerade im Vergleich zur alten Karte.

4. Temperatur: Nach 30 min Furmark maximal 76°C - passt. Boost wird in jeder Konstellation gehalten.


Kann die Karte nur jedem empfehlen, der unbedingt ne R9 290X will  Die Non-X Variante dürfte sich nicht wesentlich unterscheiden, da sollte wohl selbiges gelten.


----------



## XFX31 (16. Juni 2014)

Danke schonmal für die Rückmeldungen.

bin immer noch am überlegen.

die PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo gäbe es ja auch noch für 315,- gerade bei Mindfactory.

Wie aber erwähnt bin ich immer noch zu der XFX hingezogen wegen der lebenslangen Garantie. Ich meine wie "BertB" schreibt auch gelesen zu haben das Sie gut kühlt aber eben dafür ein wenig laut sein soll.
Die Frage wäre ben wie schlägt Sie sich im Vergleich zur PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+?
Mit der haben anscheinend einige Probleme bezüglich Spulenfiepen. Weiß einer darum wie sich da die XFX macht? Bzw. gibt es von dieser irgendwo Erfahrungsberichte wegen der Temp?

@ EVGASÜCHTIGER:
Woher hast Du die Infos bezüglich der XFX?

Danke schonmal + Grüße


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Juni 2014)

Die PCS+ kann ich nur empfehlen.

Spulenfiepen kann jede Karte betreffen.


----------



## mightofrage (16. Juni 2014)

Hi,

mich würde auch speziell die XFX DD Black Edition interressieren.
Die PCS+ hatte ein Kumpel und die war DoA. Außerdem möchte ich mir die Crossfire möglichkeit nicht verbauen mit der PSC+, da Sie eben 2,5 Plätze belegt und das mein Mainboard nicht hergibt!

Mein Favorit ist daher die XFX, kann da jemand nähere Informationen schreiben, also jemand der die schon hat bzw. einen direkten vergleich z.B. zur Tri-X?

@XFX31
Mir geht es änlich wie dir, habe nur 30cm Platz, sonst hätte ich schon die Tri-X von Saphire.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Juni 2014)

Besitze die TurboDuo seit Freitag und Lüfter dreht permanent sofort mit 80 % und dann nach 1-2 Minuten bis 94%, teils auch 100 Prozent!
Wichtig ist bei dieser Karte ein guter und effizienter Airflow und dass die Karte untervoltet wird.
----> Wichtig: Erst dann haltet die Karte wie bei mir derzeit mit fixierten 80% GPULüfter, 2x 120mm GehäuseLüfter auf 100% auch den Takt von 1060 Mhz stabil , mit gar 56 mV Untervoltig!
Ist ein bissi eine Bastlerkarte, aber für den Preis echt heiss!

VRM 1 und 2 nicht mal 80 Grad heiß bei 80% GPU Lüfterspeed und 1060 Mhz GPU TAKT


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juni 2014)

kalle340 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC und möchte für alle unentschlossenen Kurz meine bisherige Erfahrung schildern:
> 
> 1. Lautstärke IDLE: Mein PC steht unten direkt neben mir. Im Idle ist die Karte für mich praktisch nicht wahrnehmbar.
> ...



Glückwunsch 

Was ist nun die min Luffidrehzahl (%) im idle?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juni 2014)

XFX31 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Rückmeldungen.
> 
> bin immer noch am überlegen.
> 
> ...



Foren und Tests


----------



## BertB (17. Juni 2014)

meine xfx DD sitzt unten im crossfire (günstgere position)
habe die lüfterkurve aggressiver eingestellt
die karte geht dabei nicht über 70°C und 70% Lüfter, auch vrms um die 70°C (heaven, valley)

gesamtlautstärke des PCs ist dabei allerdings ziemlich hoch,

habe die xfx allerdings nie einzeln getestet,

die windforce sitzt oben, geht auf 80°C bei 85% lüfter,
vermutlich macht die mehr lärm,
bekommt aber auch die abwärme der xfx als ansaugluft ab

alles für 1040/1250MHz,
= stock windforce, = oc für die xfx


----------



## Ion (17. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute
Ich bin inzwischen in Hawaii angekommen und habe mir bereits eine bequeme Ecke im Halbschatten gesucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Last wird die Karte etwa 72°C "heiß" und im Idle läuft sie mit etwa 46°C (was dem einzelnen Lüfter geschuldet sein dürfte, aber das ist ok).
Die Karte ist wirklich leise! Ich höre die gar nicht, auch nicht beim zocken.

Es gibt da eine Sache die mich etwas verwirrt, ich habe beim MSI Afterburner ja soweit alles freigeschaltet für OC etc.
In der Standardeinstellung ist bei "Core Voltage" bereits ein +25 eingestellt, ist das normal? 
Und was ist "ULPS"?

Ein erster kleiner OC-Versuch von 1030 auf 1080MHz hat bereits geklappt. Weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (17. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Ich bin inzwischen in Hawaii angekommen und habe mir bereits eine bequeme Ecke im Halbschatten gesucht.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=747992"/>
> ...



Die +25mV sind normal. Meine PCS+ hatte sogar +50mV. Ist im Moment aber uv bei - 12mV ohne die 50mV von Werk aus. In Summe also uv von - 62mV @ 1100/1400.

Was ich nicht verstehe, das die Vapor-X hier teils so gehypt wird und dabei 50Euro mehr als die Tri-X oder die PCS+ kostet. Die Werte der zuletzt hier so angepriesenen Vapor-X sind nur guter Durchschnitt und wären mir die Kohle nicht wert. Die einzig wirklich gute Vapor-X scheint die vom EVGAsüchtigen zu sein. Ohne Lobeshymne, aber meine PCS+ wird mit angepasster Lüfterkurve im Idle bei 21-22% Lüfter 36°C kalt und unter Last mit original Lüfterkurve 68°C und im Moment beim zocken unhörbar mit angepasster Kurve max. 74°C warm.


----------



## Ion (17. Juni 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, das die Vapor-X hier teils so gehypt wird


 Dass sich die Qualität der Grafikkarte aber nicht nur über Kühler und dem OC-Verhalten misst, weißt du aber?
Die Vapor-X lädt zum tüfteln ein, ich werde zum Wochenende hin auf jeden Fall Ergebnisse posten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Ich bin inzwischen in Hawaii angekommen und habe mir bereits eine bequeme Ecke im Halbschatten gesucht.
> 
> 
> ...



Die hat mehr Spannung um den Takt zu halten.
Bei AMD hebt man die Spannung per Offset an... Bei Nvidia ist das doch sicher immer noch ganz normal wie zu Fermizeiten, oder?


Ion schrieb:


> Dass sich die Qualität der Grafikkarte aber nicht nur über Kühler und dem OC-Verhalten misst, weißt du aber?
> Die Vapor-X lädt zum tüfteln ein, ich werde zum Wochenende hin auf jeden Fall Ergebnisse posten


Naja kann da Grenzgängair verstehen.
Ich finde auch die VaporX total überhypte. Ähnlich wie bei Watch_Dogs..


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (17. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Dass sich die Qualität der Grafikkarte aber nicht nur über Kühler und dem OC-Verhalten misst, weißt du aber?
> Die Vapor-X lädt zum tüfteln ein, ich werde zum Wochenende hin auf jeden Fall Ergebnisse posten


 
Das ist mir mehr als bewusst  Die PCS+ ist bei weitem nicht Fehlerfrei und wenn ich das allinclusive happiness Package haben möchte und die 50€ mir egal wären, dann würde ich die Vapor-X kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Vapor-X die Kombination aus allen guten Eigenschaften der Tri-X und der PCS+ und hat damit den geringsten bastelbedarf .
Die Tri-X ist unter Idle recht laut, das kann die PCS+ besser (vor allem weil sich die Lüfter auf 20% reduzieren lassen). Dafür sind die 92 mm Lüfter der Tri-X unter Last leiser als die 80 mm Luffis der PCS+. Design ist bekanntlich Geschmacksache, aber wer nicht auf Orange Plastikcover, aber auf schwarz gebürstetes ALU-Backplate steht bekommt mit der PCS+ wieder auf seine Kosten.

Wenn Du im tüfteln König bist, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall Prinz . Ich habe unter anderem einen 140mm Luffi zum einblasen an der Seite zusätzlich installiert. Einen alten Boxed Luffi von Intel umgebaut und unter die PCS+ an die PCI - Slots platziert um die Warme Luft unter der Karte weg zu bringen. Den Anpressdruck des Kühlers habe ich durch zusätzliche Unterlegscheiben unter die 4 Kühlerschrauben montiert, da der große schwere Kühler nur von den vier Schrauben gehalten wird und diese erzeugen den Anpressdruck über Federn. Zur Verhinderung von Wärmstau im Tower habe ich eine CPU-Wasserkühlung (keinen All-in-One) aus einem 360er Radiator mit drei gedrosselten 120mm Lüftern im Top meines selbst ausgefrästen CoolerMaster Stacker 810. Als Pumpe kommt eine Laiing DDC 12V zum Einsatz, mit aufgesetztem Ausgleichbehälter, wo ich noch einen Zweiten oben auf gesetzt habe, um die Wärmekapazität des Kühlwassers besser nutzen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich auf Deine Ergebnisse am Wochenende


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Ich bin inzwischen in Hawaii angekommen und habe mir bereits eine bequeme Ecke im Halbschatten gesucht.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=747992"/>
> ...



Jo das normal  1100/1400mhz müsste mit Ca -12mv gehen (im afterburner eingestellt ) real wäre es dann -37mv 

welchen asic ?



GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Die +25mV sind normal. Meine PCS+ hatte sogar +50mV. Ist im Moment aber uv bei - 12mV ohne die 50mV von Werk aus. In Summe also uv von - 62mV @ 1100/1400.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe, das die Vapor-X hier teils so gehypt wird und dabei 50Euro mehr als die Tri-X oder die PCS+ kostet. Die Werte der zuletzt hier so angepriesenen Vapor-X sind nur guter Durchschnitt und wären mir die Kohle nicht wert. Die einzig wirklich gute Vapor-X scheint die vom EVGAsüchtigen zu sein. Ohne Lobeshymne, aber meine PCS+ wird mit angepasster Lüfterkurve im Idle bei 21-22% Lüfter 36°C kalt und unter Last mit original Lüfterkurve 68°C und im Moment beim zocken unhörbar mit angepasster Kurve max. 74°C warm.



Idle bei mir zwischen 35-45Grad....bei sommerlichen temps ....die spawas sind wichtig  wie heiß werden die bei dir? übrigens die pcs ist schon eine geile karte 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Idle bei mir zwischen 35-45Grad....bei sommerlichen temps ....die spawas sind wichtig  wie heiß werden die bei dir? übrigens die pcs ist schon eine geile karte



Also 30€ sind mir die bessere spawaskühlung und led Beleuchtung wert und natürlich die lufterabschaltung usw


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (17. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Idle bei mir zwischen 35-45Grad....bei sommerlichen temps ....die spawas sind wichtig  wie heiß werden die bei dir? übrigens die pcs ist schon eine geile karte



Spawas auf jeden Fall nicht über 85°C, egal wie das Wetter oder die Anwendung ist. Wobei nur der VRM1 so heiß wird, aber auch extrem auf untervolten reagiert. Daher denke ich momentan den besten Kompromiss aus uv oc und Lautheit gefunden zu haben. 

Die Spawas waren glaube ich noch nie so wichtig wie beim Hawaii. Die LED sind zwar eine feine Sache, aber ich brauche es nicht und sehe es nicht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Also 30€ sind mir die bessere spawaskühlung und led Beleuchtung wert und natürlich die lufterabschaltung usw


Naja außer der besseren Stromversorgung und der etwas besseren VRM-Kühlung hat die VaporX nichts zu bieten. Das 2 Lüfter abschalten ist ja nur gekommen, dass die Lüfter der TriX nicht unter 20% RPM gingen. Die PCS+ geht sogar bis 0% RPM.

Kann mam eigentlich die LEDs aussschalten? Das Lichterkonzert nervt mit der Zeit


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Juni 2014)

Was bringt es eigentlich zu undervolten ? 
Bezüglich der Vapor-X Die sieht einfach nur geil aus !


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2014)

> 290X ist eh sinnlos.


Ansichtssache! 
Soll ja noch Leute geben, die keine Kompromisse bei der Hardware machen.


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Juni 2014)

Wennd keine Komprossise hast hol dir dann doch me Titan Z


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Wennd keine Komprossise hast hol dir dann doch me Titan Z


 Ich halte nichts von Multi GPU Karten.  Ich kauf eigentlich immer die Karte die mich persönlich am meisten anspricht. 
Und da hat Nvidia im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes im Moment schlechte Karten.


----------



## Keinmand (17. Juni 2014)

Morgen zusammen,

bin gerade am Rücksendung machen für die Vapor und nutze dazu den Rücksendeassisent von Mindfactory.
Hab soweit alles gemacht und werde jetzt gefragt, ob ich eine Direktabwichlung über den Hersteller machen will oder zurück an Mindfactory.
Was geht denn schneller, oder was ist besser ?



4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 2xDVI/1xHDMI/1xDisplayPort (Retail)

Für den Artikel 8585207 bietet der Hersteller eine schnelle Direktabwicklung an. Möchten Sie diese nutzen und eine €5-Gutschrift erhalten oder das Produkt an uns schicken?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> bin gerade am Rücksendung machen für die Vapor und nutze dazu den Rücksendeassisent von Mindfactory.
> Hab soweit alles gemacht und werde jetzt gefragt, ob ich eine Direktabwichlung über den Hersteller machen will oder zurück an Mindfactory.
> ...



An MF .....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Juni 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> 290X ist eh sinnlos.



Die 290X Version der VaporX hat zum Beispiel mehr Phasen. Manche legen da Wert drauf. Auch die HIS IceQ hat mehr Phasen bei der X-Version.

Also ganz pauschalisieren kann man das nicht


----------



## master030 (17. Juni 2014)

Letzte Woche in einem Forum eine neue Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce gekauft. Eingebaut und schon die ersten Probleme, kein Bild egal ob DVI, HDMI oder DP. Mehrmals den PC neu gestartet und irgendwann ist doch das Bild gekommen, Treiber installiert neustart gemacht, Bild wurde noch angezeigt keine 4. Minuten ist das Bild einfach verschwunden. 

Und es hat sich immer wiederholt. Dazu haben zwei von drei Lüfter merkwürdige Geräusche von sich gegeben.

Der Vorbesitzer hat gestern die RMA bei Mindfactory eingeleitet und mir die Daten per E-Mail zugeschickt, die Karte ist seit 9 Uhr morgens unterwegs zu Mindfactory.


----------



## Ion (17. Juni 2014)

Auf die anderen Zitate antworte ich später.
Kann ich irgendwo sehen wie nah ich an der Powertune-Grenze bin? Sprich, wann muss ich das hochstellen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Auf die anderen Zitate antworte ich später.
> Kann ich irgendwo sehen wie nah ich an der Powertune-Grenze bin? Sprich, wann muss ich das hochstellen?


 
Wenn der Takt nicht gehalten wird


----------



## derneuemann (17. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Was bringt es eigentlich zu undervolten ?
> Bezüglich der Vapor-X Die sieht einfach nur geil aus !


 
Kleines Beispiel: Ich habe eine R9 290X im Ref-Design! @Stock läuft die bei mir mit bis zu 50% Lüfterspeed und 1030MHz ( wenn es richtig warm ist / um 26° im Raum ) bei bis zu 91°C. Mit eigenen Settings 1050MHz mit -50mV läuft bei gleichen Rahmenbedingungen ( Raumtemperatur ) mit bis zu 45% bei bis zu 90°


----------



## InGoodFaith (17. Juni 2014)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Die perfekte Umgebung für meine Lightning )) das blöde ist, dass ich noch mal Geld in 140er Lüfter investieren muss... Ist das shinobi zu heiß? Einfach bei Ebay rein und fertig...


 
Das nicht, jedoch verspreche ich mir mehr Platz für die Hardware, natürlich noch bessere Temperaturen und finde das Gehäuse einfach extrem gut durchdacht und auch schön.. zimelich schwer, da ruhig zu halten.

Nunja, ob ich es bei ebay für meine Vorstellung losbekomme?


----------



## Ion (17. Juni 2014)

Bringt es denn etwas die AUX-Spannung zu erhöhen? Und was ist ULPS?


----------



## Minutourus (17. Juni 2014)

An der Aux Spannung würde ich nicht herumspielen nach meinen letzten Informationsstand ist das die Voltage Einstellungen des PCIe Bus, ULPS ist eine  Stromsparfunktion der GPU, kann gerade bei CF Installationen zu Problemen führen (unter anderen bei mir, obwohl lt. AMD gerade es umgekehrt sein sollte, kann auch am Beta Treiber liegen das es nicht wirklich funktioniert), kann aber andere Probleme beheben wenn man diese deaktiviert (auch bei Single Karten)...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Auf die anderen Zitate antworte ich später.
> Kann ich irgendwo sehen wie nah ich an der Powertune-Grenze bin? Sprich, wann muss ich das hochstellen?



Pl erhöhen ....aber ich brauche das nicht ....habe immer auf null. Takt wird immer gehalten


----------



## kalle340 (17. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> Was ist nun die min Luffidrehzahl (%) im idle?


 
Minimal sind bei mri 20%. Wie viel RPM das sind muss ich gleich mal fix auslesen


----------



## Minutourus (17. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Pl erhöhen ....aber ich brauche das nicht ....habe immer auf null. Takt wird immer gehalten



Das dachte ich auch bis ich in div. Benchmarks durch AB gesehen habe das sogar im einstelligen Bereich runtergetaktet wird, PL+10 und schon läuft alles wieder auf volle Pulle....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juni 2014)

Minutourus schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch bis ich in div. Benchmarks durch AB gesehen habe das sogar im einstelligen Bereich runtergetaktet wird, PL+10 und schon läuft alles wieder auf volle Pulle....



Ne bei mir wird der takt immer gehalten


----------



## JonnyFaust (17. Juni 2014)

Minutourus schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch bis ich in div. Benchmarks durch AB gesehen habe das sogar im einstelligen Bereich runtergetaktet wird, PL+10 und schon läuft alles wieder auf volle Pulle....


 
Ist nun mal von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich. Bei mir muss ich das PT erst ab +60 mV erhöhen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Juni 2014)

@ Ion 


Welchen Asic haste?


----------



## kalle340 (18. Juni 2014)

Weis irgendjemand hier, wie man ne 290X TriX undervolten kann??? Beim Afterburner ist das entsprechende Feld grau (hab es in den Einstellungen aber aktiviert), bei TRIXX gibts das gar nicht erst :X


----------



## w0dash (18. Juni 2014)

Also wenns im Afterburner grau ist, ist schonmal was falsch. TRIXX benutze ich nicht.


----------



## Roundy (18. Juni 2014)

mach mal bitte nen screeny von den afterburner einstellungen.
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Juni 2014)

Weiss jmd wie der Leistungsgewinn von einer hd 6870 zu einer R9 290 ist ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Weiss jmd wie der Leistungsgewinn von einer hd 6870 zu einer R9 290 ist ?


Ich schätze mal bis zu 150%


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal bis zu 150%



Mindestens


----------



## Keinmand (19. Juni 2014)

Das ging ja schnell, RMA gestern wegeschickt und heute schon bei Mindfactory :o


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Juni 2014)

Also lohnt sich das ?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also lohnt sich das ?!


 
Ja klar.


----------



## Keinmand (19. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also lohnt sich das ?!



Auf jeden fall  
Wie sieht der rest vom system aus ?


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Juni 2014)

Nen Phenom 955 nen Thermaltake billig Netzteil nen Thermaltake Jet gehäuse (ist so laut wie nen Jet und Nen Gigabyte Mainboard nen scyhte Cpu Lüfter


----------



## Keinmand (19. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Nen Phenom 955 nen Thermaltake billig Netzteil nen Thermaltake Jet gehäuse (ist so laut wie nen Jet und Nen Gigabyte Mainboard nen scyhte Cpu Lüfter



Wenn du den übertaktest könnts für die R9 290 reichen. Ansonsten evtl die Gelegenheit nutzen und den Rest tauschen ?


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hab an dem Pc 150 euro gezahlt als ich 10 war und von meinen Eltern krieg ich das Geld und ich hol mir nen neuen


----------



## Keinmand (19. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich hab an dem Pc 150 euro gezahlt als ich 10 war und von meinen Eltern krieg ich das Geld und ich hol mir nen neuen


 
lass dich hier beraten und einen konfigurieren und hol kein Fertig schrott ( wie ich seit paar Jahren )


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Juni 2014)

Hab ich schon lang 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../330971-gamer-pc-bis-1000-euro-absegnung.html
Hier meine endgültige Konfi
https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...2206d6f1f14bd1e5bae488c73728a2e725714e0ee223b


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juni 2014)

File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt


Hier mal eine stunde Valley mit meiner eigenen Luffikurve . Alle Gehäuseluffis auf Minimum . Habe nur in meinem Minibüro die Tür offen und Fenster geschlossen. War zwar warm im Büro aber nicht stickig . Kann sich doch sehen lassen finde ich.


----------



## w0dash (19. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Nen Phenom 955 nen Thermaltake billig Netzteil nen Thermaltake Jet gehäuse (ist so laut wie nen Jet und Nen Gigabyte Mainboard nen scyhte Cpu Lüfter


 


Also mit dem Prozessor würde ich mir keine 290 leisten. Ich hatte das Ding lang genug, und bei einigen Spielen schon mit einer 7850 ein CPU Limit.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juni 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Also mit dem Prozessor würde ich mir keine 290 leisten. Ich hatte das Ding lang genug, und bei einigen Spielen schon mit einer 7850 ein CPU Limit.



Jo hatte vorher eine Asus DCII Top 7950 mit einem PHII 965BE @ 3,8ghz/2700mhz NB und das bremste schon gewaltig ....vorallem battlefield MP. 

@ Alle 290 Vaporx Besitzer 

Was machen eure Kärtchen denn jetzt so für Taktraten mit? 
Auch im Benchthread bin ich so einsam  +200mv und los gehts ....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo hatte vorher eine Asus DCII Top 7950 mit einem PHII 965BE @ 3,8ghz/2700mhz NB und das bremste schon gewaltig ....vorallem battlefield MP.
> 
> @ Alle 290 Vaporx Besitzer
> 
> ...


Immer mit der Ruhe  Sobald ich wieder Windows 8.1 drauf habe schaue ich mal.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe  Sobald ich wieder Windows 8.1 drauf habe schaue ich mal.



Wie laaaaaaaaange soll ich denn noch warten 


Ich nutze auch nur W7


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie laaaaaaaaange soll ich denn noch warten
> 
> 
> Ich nutze auch nur W7


Ja ich mach aber wieder 8.1 drauf weil ich es besser nutzen kann dank Skydrive etc.
Nur Dead Island ging bis jetzt nicht auf AMD-Karten aber ein Bekannter hat durch Zufall eventuell die Lösung gefunden


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juni 2014)

Huhuhuhu


----------



## Keinmand (21. Juni 2014)

Karte immernoch in RMA und noch keine Antwort bekommen.
So wies aussieht werd ich nächste Woche erst mit der Vapor spielen können, oder vll sogar noch später


----------



## Thief55 (21. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Huhuhuhu



Denke heute Abend lass ich mal meine r9 los und geb der guten mal was mehr Spannung


----------



## Roundy (21. Juni 2014)

BTW ist die 290 heute angekommen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss nur noch Gehäuse und bildschirm ankommen und los geht's 
Gruß


----------



## Thief55 (21. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> BTW ist die 290 heute angekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Top 
Dann berichte mal wie das gute Stück abgeht wenn du alles eingebaut hast


----------



## Sschlech (21. Juni 2014)

Hay ich werde mir morgen warscheinlich auch eine r9 290 sapphire vapor-x kaufen bei  mindfactory ich habe gehört das man öfter Karten bekommt die schon man geöffnet waren und zurück geschickt wurden und wollte fragen wen das der Fall ist ob ich dadurch irgend eine Nachteil habe 

Mfg sschlecht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Denke heute Abend lass ich mal meine r9 los und geb der guten mal was mehr Spannung



So will ich das sehen 





Roundy schrieb:


> BTW ist die 290 heute angekommen
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=749035"/>
> 
> ...



Schick schick


----------



## Roundy (21. Juni 2014)

Sschlech schrieb:


> Hay ich werde mir morgen warscheinlich auch eine r9 290 sapphire vapor-x kaufen bei  mindfactory ich habe gehört das man öfter Karten bekommt die schon man geöffnet waren und zurück geschickt wurden und wollte fragen wen das der Fall ist ob ich dadurch irgend eine Nachteil habe
> 
> Mfg sschlecht



Kann halt sein, dass sie gefiept hat und deshalb zurück gegangen ist.
Meine is allerdings vollkimmen in ovp also auch mit folie und alles siegel zu gekommen 
Gruß


----------



## Sschlech (21. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Kann halt sein, dass sie gefiept hat und deshalb zurück gegangen ist.
> Meine is allerdings vollkimmen in ovp also auch mit folie und alles siegel zu gekommen
> Gruß


Ok ich hoffe das das bei mir auch der Fall ist


----------



## Roundy (21. Juni 2014)

Sschlech schrieb:


> Ok ich hoffe das das bei mir auch der Fall ist



Ich drück die daumen
Gruß


----------



## Thief55 (21. Juni 2014)

Gerade mal getestet, also so eine gute Karte wie deine hab ich nicht erwischt  
1150/1500 bei +75mV läuft stabil, mehr Saft hab ich noch nicht draufgegeben


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Gerade mal getestet, also so eine gute Karte wie deine hab ich nicht erwischt
> 1150/1500 bei +75mV läuft stabil, mehr Saft hab ich noch nicht draufgegeben



Sieht doch super aus!! +75mv im Afterburner eingestellt ?


----------



## Thief55 (21. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Sieht doch super aus!! +75mv im Afterburner eingestellt ?


 
ja genau  geht ja im afterburner auch nur bis +100mV :p


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> ja genau  geht ja im afterburner auch nur bis +100mV :p


"Offiziel" aber da wir uns hier in einem Xtreme-Forum befinden geht im Afterburner 300mV+


----------



## Thief55 (21. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> "Offiziel" aber da wir uns hier in einem Xtreme-Forum befinden geht im Afterburner 300mV+


 
Ob das auch meine Graka so sieht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Ob das auch meine Graka so sieht


Ja die sieht daus auch so.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> ja genau  geht ja im afterburner auch nur bis +100mV :p



Bei dir sind auch +25mv @ standart oder?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja die sieht daus auch so.


----------



## Thief55 (21. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei dir sind auch +25mv @ standart oder?


 
ja, aber ich gehe mal stark davon aus das die graka die 1030/1400 auch mit standardspannung bewältigt


----------



## Keinmand (21. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal wie übertaket ihr eure AMD Karten eigentlich ?

Da die Ferien zu Ende gehen und die Vapor X immernoch in RMA ist, und wohl auch erst nächstes Wochenende wieder einbauen kann muss ich noch mit meiner HD7870 auskommen.
Hab die Ferien über ja meinen zweiten PC der normalerweise auswärts steht mitgenommen und in das neue Gehäuse eingebaut, sowie Soundkarte + neues Netzteil eingebaut.
Morgen gehts wieder nach München und dann kommt das Teil wieder mit.

Deswegen bin ich gerade am probieren was bei der 7870 noch so geht.

Ist es besser nur mit einem Programm zu arbeiten oder kann man parallel im CCC und Afterburner rumspielen.
Habe das Problem das die eingestellen Taktraten nicht immer angenommen werden ?
Wäre toll wenn ihr mir sagen könntet was besser ist


----------



## Thief55 (21. Juni 2014)

Nicht im CCC machen, das ist Mist wenn du das noch mit dem afterburner kombinierst  
Nehm den Afterburner und taste dich erstmal in 10 MHz Schritten an den Maximaltakt ran, kannst du z.b mit unigine valley testen


----------



## Keinmand (22. Juni 2014)

Ok, also stell ich im CCC einfach alles wieder auf Standard zurück und machs stattdessen im Afterburner.

Muss im CCC Graphics Overdrive aktiviert sein um die hohen Taktraten in den Spielen fahren zu können ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> ja, aber ich gehe mal stark davon aus das die graka die 1030/1400 auch mit standardspannung bewältigt



Versuche mal meine settings .
im Afterburner -13mv einstellen und 1100/1400mhz.
Ist bei mir 24/7 stable


Welchen Asic haste?
ich 77

Ist auch mein Geburtsjahr


----------



## BertB (22. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Gerade mal getestet, also so eine gute Karte wie deine hab ich nicht erwischt
> 1150/1500 bei +75mV läuft stabil, mehr Saft hab ich noch nicht draufgegeben



1150/1500 bei +75mV ist doch top,
würd ich grad als dauereinstellung nehmen, wenns wirklich stabil ist 

evga seine ist aber auch sahne, wie es scheint

ich Jg. ´76 
abi ´96 ftw


----------



## Thief55 (22. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Versuche mal meine settings .
> im Afterburner -13mv einstellen und 1100/1400mhz.
> Ist bei mir 24/7 stable
> 
> ...



Bei -13 hab ich leider die übelsten Bildfehler 
Aber +/-0 mV klappt einwandfrei mit 1100/1400mhz, denke das werde ich dann soweit behalten 

Asic von 70,3  Jedoch weiß ich nicht ob der Wert so super aussagekräftig ist 
Hätte dann auch lieber den Asic von meinem Geburtsjahr, nen asic von 95 ist sicher was feines 

Habt ihr eigentlich auch den Fehler das Valley die temperatur der Graka nicht richtig ausliest? Mal sinds angeblich 0 Grad mal über 200000 Grad Celsius  
Schöne Heizung 
Das Adterburner OSD zeigt aber die richtige Temps an


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> 1150/1500 bei +75mV ist doch top,
> würd ich grad als dauereinstellung nehmen, wenns wirklich stabil ist
> 
> evga seine ist aber auch sahne, wie es scheint
> ...



Hey Alter Mann 

Bei mir sind 1150/1400mhz @ +44mv im afterburner eingestellt stable . Den Speicher kann ich ohne Probleme auf 1700mhz aber das nutze ich nur für benches . Zur Zeit fahre ich 1000/1300mhz @-33mv....und 20-25% luffi  die reichen locker für bf4 ....bei zb crysis habe ich andere profile


----------



## Thief55 (22. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Ok, also stell ich im CCC einfach alles wieder auf Standard zurück und machs stattdessen im Afterburner.
> 
> Muss im CCC Graphics Overdrive aktiviert sein um die hohen Taktraten in den Spielen fahren zu können ?


 
Nein, schalt Overdrive ab wenn du was mit dem Afterburner machst


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juni 2014)

Bei mir sind 1150/1400mhz @ +75mv im afterburner eingestellt stable, aber der Takt der GPU schwankt zwischen 1100 und 1150.
Wenn ich 1100/1250 habe läuft bei BF4 der Takt sauber bei 1100 . warum da? Temps sind GPU ca 60°C und SpaWas um die 70°C.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juni 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Bei mir sind 1150/1400mhz @ +75mv im afterburner eingestellt stable, aber der Takt der GPU schwankt zwischen 1100 und 1150.
> Wenn ich 1100/1250 habe läuft bei BF4 der Takt sauber bei 1100 . warum da? Temps sind GPU ca 60°C und SpaWas um die 70°C.



Welche karte?


----------



## Thief55 (22. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welche karte?


 
Club 3 D R9 290X mit Morpheus, steht in seiner Signatur (nutzt die App wahrscheinlich)  

Hast du das Powerlimit mal höhergesetzt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Club 3 D R9 290X mit Morpheus, steht in seiner Signatur (nutzt die App wahrscheinlich)
> 
> Hast du das Powerlimit mal höhergesetzt?



Yes


----------



## Keinmand (22. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Nein, schalt Overdrive ab wenn du was mit dem Afterburner machst


 
Haut trotzdem nich hin, werte werde nicht übernommen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Haut trotzdem nich hin, werte werde nicht übernommen



Unter den Profilen beim afterburner den kleinen grünen Punkt aktivieren und in settings mit Windows starten anklicken ....dann sollten die Werte beim neustart übernommen werden


----------



## Keinmand (22. Juni 2014)

hab ich alles gemacht, dann neugestartet Watchdogs gestartet und mal wieder 925Mhz, dann hab ich MSI Afterburner gestartet und dann hab ich kurz meine 1050mhz.
Sobald ich den Afterburner schließe ist auch der Takt wieder auf 925


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> hab ich alles gemacht, dann neugestartet Watchdogs gestartet und mal wieder 925Mhz, dann hab ich MSI Afterburner gestartet und dann hab ich kurz meine 1050mhz.
> Sobald ich den Afterburner schließe ist auch der Takt wieder auf 925



AB schließen? er läuft doch im Hintergrund? CCC ist das oc aus?


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Club 3 D R9 290X mit Morpheus, steht in seiner Signatur (nutzt die App wahrscheinlich)
> 
> Hast du das Powerlimit mal höhergesetzt?



ja PL ist bei +15 oder +20 ....


----------



## Keinmand (22. Juni 2014)

so hab ichs eingestellt

aber läuft trotzdem nur auf 975


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juni 2014)

...bei BFH sieht es so aus ...

@Keinmand, so stell ich es auch ein und nachher ist alles wieder auf Ausgangsbasis.
Mach mal im CCC den "overdrive aus, ob es sich dann ändert und AB Werte übernommen werden.


----------



## Keinmand (22. Juni 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...bei BFH sieht es so aus ...
> 
> @Keinmand, so stell ich es auch ein und nachher ist alles wieder auf Ausgangsbasis.
> Mach mal im CCC den "overdrive aus, ob es sich dann ändert und AB Werte übernommen werden.



overdrive ist doch aus ( siehe screen )


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juni 2014)

seltsam ... ich habe es gerade nochmal probiert, siehe Bild, alles übernommen. Aber als Ergebnis habe ich jetzt ein "schwammiges" spielen.
Als wenn alles etwas verzögert ist.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juni 2014)

Endlich ein Test zur damals gewollten Club 3D R9 290
Club3D R9 290 Royal Ace Review - YouTube

PS:
Wurde dann aber schlussendlich bei mir die Powercolor R9 290 TurboDuo  

Bin in Dachgeschoßwohnung, derzeit knappe 30 Grad in der Bude!
TurboDuo auf 1060 Mhz übertaktet, untervoltet -56 mV und Takt gehalten, GPU Temperatur bei 80% fixiertem Lüfter  (Leise) 92 bis 93 Grad
Ist es nur mässig warm unter 90 Grad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juni 2014)

So da ich es morgen zu 80% zeitlich einrichten kann, werde ich mal etwas OC betreiben an der CPU als auch an der VaporX. Bin mal gespannt was sie so bei vertrettbaren Werten packt


----------



## Thief55 (22. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So da ich es morgen zu 80% zeitlich einrichten kann, werde ich mal etwas OC betreiben an der CPU als auch an der VaporX. Bin mal gespannt was sie so bei vertrettbaren Werten packt


 
1100Mhz sollten bei +25mv drin sein


----------



## Roundy (22. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> 1100Mhz sollten bei +25mv drin sein



Der macht das schon 
Ich drück die daumen, dass es nur nen ratternder luffi und nich auch noch ne oc Krücke is 
Gruß


----------



## Minutourus (22. Juni 2014)

Ne sind Sie nicht ....  (zumindest bei meinen beiden Vapor-X Karten nicht)


----------



## Roundy (22. Juni 2014)

Minutourus schrieb:


> Ne sind Sie nicht ....  (zumindest bei meinen beiden Vapor-X Karten nicht)



Die werte?
Was hattest denn so?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> 1100Mhz sollten bei +25mv drin sein


hatte mal schnell probiert. soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat sie bei maximalen UV im AB den Stocktakt geschafft


----------



## fensterkiller (22. Juni 2014)

BTW R9 380X anyone? 

Radeon R9 290X: Hawaii XT doch kein Vollausbau?


----------



## w0dash (22. Juni 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Endlich ein Test zur damals gewollten Club 3D R9 290
> Club3D R9 290 Royal Ace Review - YouTube
> 
> PS:
> ...


 
Zwischendurch scheint die aber schon zu drosseln, ich hab gut 300 Punkte mehr mit meiner MSI und dem gleich Prozessor.


----------



## w0dash (22. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> hatte mal schnell probiert. soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat sie bei maximalen UV im AB den Stocktakt geschafft


 
Bei -100mV wird sie mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwann crashen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> hatte mal schnell probiert. soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat sie bei maximalen UV im AB den Stocktakt geschafft



Welchen asic haste nochmal?


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juni 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Zwischendurch scheint die aber schon zu drosseln, ich hab gut 300 Punkte mehr mit meiner MSI und dem gleich Prozessor.


 
Dann zeige bitte mal deine Werte
CPU läuft auf Stock (3,4 Ghz) und GPU auf 1060 Mhz übertaktet!
Zudem 1920 x 1200 -er Auflösung da 16:10 Monitor!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juni 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Bei -100mV wird sie mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwann crashen.


Werde es morgen sehen. Zumindest lief sie damit BF4 ~45min. Danach hatte ich keine Zeit mehr zum weiter testen.


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welchen asic haste nochmal?


Ich schau dann mal


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juni 2014)

w0dash schrieb:


> Bei -100mV wird sie mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwann crashen.


 
Vor allem in 2D! Unter Last ist das wohl möglich, aber sobald die Karte in Idle Modus geht wird das Bild schwarz oder sowas!

Außer bei ASUS Matrix oder so, da habe ich gelesen man könne die Lastspannung separat justieren...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Vor allem in 2D! Unter Last ist das wohl möglich, aber sobald die Karte in Idle Modus geht wird das Bild schwarz oder sowas!
> 
> Außer bei ASUS Matrix oder so, da habe ich gelesen man könne die Lastspannung separat justieren...


Richtig. ...bei 1100/1400mhz kommen bei mir ab -20mv im idle blitze und abstùrze ...unter last geht mehr. Liegt am Speichertakt....ist echt mist das die keine extra Spannung hat wie bei der 7000er serie


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juni 2014)

Genau... Finde ich auch sehr schade, das es keine getrennte Versorgung für Speicher gibt...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So da ich es morgen zu 80% zeitlich einrichten kann, werde ich mal etwas OC betreiben an der CPU als auch an der VaporX. Bin mal gespannt was sie so bei vertrettbaren Werten packt



Komm nun der tach ist kuuuurz


----------



## Thief55 (23. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Komm nun der tach ist kuuuurz



Ist da etwa jemand ungeduldig?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Komm nun der tach ist kuuuurz


Moin 

werde mich dann mal vor den PC wuchten und testen.
Werte gibts dann [emoji111]


----------



## Ion (23. Juni 2014)

Ich hab die Vapor-X 290

Ist es eigentlich normal das der Takt so wild herum springt?
Ich bin aktuell nur im Windoof + Internet unterwegs und so schaut das aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es eine Möglichkeit der Karte beizubringen im Idle auch im Idle zu sein? Die erreicht so nämlich auch gerne mal 50° während dem "nichts-tun" und das nervt mich ein wenig.


Zudem sind mir andere Anomalien aufgefallen:
Takte ich z. B. den Speicher auf 1500MHz, was in Spielen und Benchmarks stabil bleibt, erhalte ich bei Youtube z. B. oder Flash-basierten Spielen einen Blackscreen, welcher sich nicht rückgängig machen lässt, außer per Reset-Schalter.
Warum ist der Takt in Spielen und Benchmarks, aber nicht im "Idle" stabil? Hat das auch was mit dem oben genannten "Problem" zutun?

Dann passiert es manchmal, dass die Spannung automatisch viel zu hoch eingestellt wird. Ich stelle z. B. 1100MHz Coretakt ein, was mit Standard-Spannung funktioniert (die liegt irgendwo zwischen 1.148 und 1.172V, das verändert sich jede Sek.). Ab und zu legt der dann aber auch mal 1.219V an  Und hält die sogar im Idle. Ich muss dann im Afterburner Reset klicken, erst dann geht die Spannung wieder runter.


Den Afterburner habe ich neu aufgespielt, und in den Optionen lediglich die Spannungsregelung und Überwachung freigeschaltet.



Ansonsten ist die Karte soweit in Ordnung, nur ein OC-Monster ist sie nicht, aber das ist ok.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich hab die Vapor-X 290
> 
> Ist es eigentlich normal das der Takt so wild herum springt?
> Ich bin aktuell nur im Windoof + Internet unterwegs und so schaut das aus:
> ...



Das Problem im idle habe ich nicht .... Mit dem Speicher oc verstehe ich auch nitt...... Uv des speichers ist blöd ....den Speicher takt würde ich auch so lassen . 

Warum oc Krücke ? was schaffste denn mit standart Spannung ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Ist da etwa jemand ungeduldig?



Yes Baby


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juni 2014)

Das der Takt so springt ist normal. Und auch die Temperatur und der Verbrauch dabei! 
Das Blackscreen Problem liegt in der Offset Spannung, unter Last reichen deiner Karte z.B. die 1,15V für einen stabilen betrieb des Speichertaktes. Im idle jedoch nicht. Der Speichercontroller sitzt mit im GPU Kern (so habe ich gelesen) daher soll der stabile Speichertakt stark von der Core Voltage ( Offset) abhängig sein! Meine Karte läuft auch in Games z.B. mit Vram 1450MHz, in Windows und Internet dann plötzlich Blackscreen. Also isgesamt betrachtet nicht stabil!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das der Takt so springt ist normal. Und auch die Temperatur und der Verbrauch dabei!
> Das Blackscreen Problem liegt in der Offset Spannung, unter Last reichen deiner Karte z.B. die 1,15V für einen stabilen betrieb des Speichertaktes. Im idle jedoch nicht. Der Speichercontroller sitzt mit im GPU Kern (so habe ich gelesen) daher soll der stabile Speichertakt stark von der Core Voltage ( Offset) abhängig sein! Meine Karte läuft auch in Games z.B. mit Vram 1450MHz, in Windows und Internet dann plötzlich Blackscreen. Also isgesamt betrachtet nicht stabil!



Jo bisl blöd gemacht ....


----------



## Ion (23. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warum oc Krücke ? was schaffste denn mit standart Spannung ?


 1100
Bei etwa 1125 habe ich die ersten Grafikfehler.
Mit +100mV laufen vielleicht 1150, 1200 sind da nicht drin. 

Also lässt sich das wilde takten nicht irgendwie umgehen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Also lässt sich das wilde takten nicht irgendwie umgehen?


 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html


 
Also ich habe nur Powertune auf +50% im Afterburner eingestellt, ohne unofficial ... und seither wird der Takt auch immer Stabil gehalten. Getestet bis 1100MHz...(@1,15V)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2014)

Ich habe PL auf 0 stehen ....auch 1150mhz werden damit immer gehalten


----------



## w0dash (23. Juni 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dann zeige bitte mal deine Werte
> CPU läuft auf Stock (3,4 Ghz) und GPU auf 1060 Mhz übertaktet!
> Zudem 1920 x 1200 -er Auflösung da 16:10 Monitor!



Ok, dann liegts an der Auflösung, das habe ich nicht gesehen.

Ich habe nur 1920x1080.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich hab die Vapor-X 290
> 
> Ist es eigentlich normal das der Takt so wild herum springt?
> Ich bin aktuell nur im Windoof + Internet unterwegs und so schaut das aus:
> ...



Ignorier das mit dem hin und her takten im idle ....das macht es nur wenn du afterburner auf hast....sobald du afterburner schließt bleibt es ruhig  sehe ich an meiner sidebargadget das der takt dann ruhig bleibt 


Kannst du 1100/1400mhz mit eingestellten -12mv im afterburner  stable fahren ?


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich habe PL auf 0 stehen ....auch 1150mhz werden damit immer gehalten


 
Hast du denn den Refresh von GPU-z oder Afterburner auf 1,0 sec oder 0,1sec stehen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welchen asic haste nochmal?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beantwortet das deine Frage? 

Edit: Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum BF4 nicht geht?


----------



## Minutourus (23. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ignorier das mit dem hin und her takten im idle ....das macht es nur wenn du afterburner auf hast....sobald du afterburner schließt bleibt es ruhig  sehe ich an meiner sidebargadget das der takt dann ruhig bleibt
> 
> 
> Kannst du 1100/1400mhz mit eingestellten -12mv im afterburner  stable fahren ?


Müsste ich Zuhause nach testen aber ich bilde mir ein das bei mir in Verbindung mit AB die Taktfrequenz nicht hin und her springt.


----------



## Ion (23. Juni 2014)

Es geht mir nicht darum, dass der Takt unter Last gehalten wird, sondern im Idle!
Das der Speicher einfach mal auf seinen 324MHz bleibt und nicht jede 0.5 Sek. von 324 auf 1400 springt und wieder zurück.
Powertune zu reduzieren hat leider nicht geholfen.


----------



## Minutourus (23. Juni 2014)

Ich rede auch vom idle Zustand und mir ist dieses Verhalten bei keiner meiner r9 untergekommen. Bin bald Zuhause dann kann ich es testen....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht darum, dass der Takt unter Last gehalten wird, sondern im Idle!
> Das der Speicher einfach mal auf seinen 324MHz bleibt und nicht jede 0.5 Sek. von 324 auf 1400 springt und wieder zurück.
> Powertune zu reduzieren hat leider nicht geholfen.



im idle meine ich auch





derneuemann schrieb:


> Hast du denn den Refresh von GPU-z oder Afterburner auf 1,0 sec oder 0,1sec stehen?




 was meinste?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bleibt bei ladebildschirm hängen???


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> bleibt bei ladebildschirm hängen???


Neh direkt error.beim starten -.-


----------



## Minutourus (23. Juni 2014)

Sodala hier die Auslastung meiner R9 idle unter Windows 8.1 Update 1, die kurzen Spitzen kommen dadurch das ich nebenbei mit Chrome gesurft habe.
@Ion - Benutzt du eventuell Mozilla als Web Browser? Wenn ja deaktiviere mal probeweise die Hardware Beschleunigung und checke es nochmal ab..... 

@Pseudoephedrin - OC? kann man leider nicht sehen.....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

Minutourus schrieb:


> @Pseudoephedrin - OC? kann man leider nicht sehen.....


 
Nope. Meine Origingames gehen nicht und kann so nicht auf Stabilität testen -.-


----------



## Thief55 (23. Juni 2014)

Minutourus schrieb:


> Sodala hier die Auslastung meiner R9 idle unter Windows 8.1 Update 1, die kurzen Spitzen kommen dadurch das ich nebenbei mit Chrome gesurft habe.
> @Ion - Benutzt du eventuell Mozilla als Web Browser? Wenn ja deaktiviere mal probeweise die Hardware Beschleunigung und checke es nochmal ab.....
> 
> @Pseudoephedrin - OC? kann man leider nicht sehen.....


 
seltsam... Bei mir taktet sich nur die gpu runter, der vram bleibt immer auf 1400Mhz, egal ob chrome, desktop oder sonst wo....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nope. Meine Origingames gehen nicht und kann so nicht auf Stabilität testen -.-



deinstalliere mal orgin und wieder installieren




Thief55 schrieb:


> seltsam... Bei mir taktet sich nur die gpu runter, der vram bleibt immer auf 1400Mhz, egal ob chrome, desktop oder sonst wo....


 
 bei mir taktet alles runter


----------



## MastaKLINGE (23. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nope. Meine Origingames gehen nicht und kann so nicht auf Stabilität testen -.-



Was passiert denn genau wenn du n game startest?

Was wird angezeigt?


----------



## kalle340 (23. Juni 2014)

Hi,
sorry das es so lang gedauert hat, bin etwas im Klausurstress ^^ Anbei Bilder vom Afterburner und GPU-Z.
Hintergrund war, dass sich meine R9 290X Tri-X OC nicht undervolten lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> seltsam... Bei mir taktet sich nur die gpu runter, der vram bleibt immer auf 1400Mhz, egal ob chrome, desktop oder sonst wo....


 
hast du zufällig 120Hz+ an?

dann taktet der ram auch nicht runter.

mfg


----------



## Roundy (23. Juni 2014)

Soo ich hab ma ne frage, ich hab meinen rechner jetzt mal im offenen aufbau aufgebaut, und die r9 290 eingesetzt.
Windoof wurde mit der igpu installiert. 
Jetzt ist die r9 eingebaut, allerdings blitzt das bild nur ab und zu auf, dann wird der bildschirm wieder schwarz.
Kennst jemand das problem?
Der treiber ist noch nicht drauf, soll ich den mit der igpu draufklatschen?
Gruß


----------



## Euda (23. Juni 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> hast du zufällig 120Hz+ an?
> 
> dann taktet der ram auch nicht runter.
> 
> mfg


 
Das lässt sich übrigens mittels CRU beheben. Einfach im Tool eine neue Auflösung mit der nativen Bildwiederholrate erstellen und die Timings im DropDown-Menü auf 'manual' setzen (nicht 'LCD Reduced' o.ä.!). Nach einem Neustart rannte bei mir die Karte nun problemlos auf der 2D-VRAM-Taktrate von 150 MHz.


----------



## Thief55 (23. Juni 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> hast du zufällig 120Hz+ an?  dann taktet der ram auch nicht runter.  mfg



90hz eingestellt mittels cru  das ist dann wohl das Problem, super danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Schmenki (23. Juni 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Das lässt sich übrigens mittels CRU beheben. Einfach im Tool eine neue Auflösung mit der nativen Bildwiederholrate erstellen und die Timings im DropDown-Menü auf 'manual' setzen (nicht 'LCD Reduced' o.ä.!). Nach einem Neustart rannte bei mir die Karte nun problemlos auf der 2D-VRAM-Taktrate von 150 MHz.


 
Kannst du vll mal ein Screenshot machen von dem CRU Tool?
Ich habe auch alles auf manuell und trotzdem bekomme ich kein IDLE beim Speicher.
Danke und lg,


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Soo ich hab ma ne frage, ich hab meinen rechner jetzt mal im offenen aufbau aufgebaut, und die r9 290 eingesetzt.
> Windoof wurde mit der igpu installiert.
> Jetzt ist die r9 eingebaut, allerdings blitzt das bild nur ab und zu auf, dann wird der bildschirm wieder schwarz.
> Kennst jemand das problem?
> ...



Klingt als ob der Speicher zuwenig Spannung hat....oder Speicher defekt ........


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juni 2014)

Wieviel Spannung gibt ihr mehr auf eure Lightning bzw. R9 290X? Sind +200 MV bei Afterburner okay?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Wieviel Spannung gibt ihr mehr auf eure Lightning bzw. R9 290X? Sind +200 MV bei Afterburner okay?



24/7 Max 1,25v real anliegend würde ich geben. Zum benchen ~1,30v


----------



## Roundy (24. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Klingt als ob der Speicher zuwenig Spannung hat....oder Speicher defekt ........



Allerdings ises ne neue karte...
Und die aufblitzer variieren,  kann also sein dass einer ne sekunde lang is der andere viel kürzer...
Ich versuchs wenn ich kann nochmal mit nem anderen kabel...
Momentan ist sie über hdmi angeschlossen.
Hab aber grad keins da also muss ich mir eins ausleihen 
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (24. Juni 2014)

Das Kabel ist bei der Fehlerbeschreibung einer der Topverdächtigen... Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen das es nur am Kabel liegt!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist bei der Fehlerbeschreibung einer der Topverdächtigen... Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen das es nur am Kabel liegt!



Wollen wir hoffen


----------



## Roundy (24. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist bei der Fehlerbeschreibung einer der Topverdächtigen... Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen das es nur am Kabel liegt!



Jop, wobei es wenn dann am ausgang liegen müsste oder das kabel verträgt sich nicht mit der karte... die onboard graka klappt ja.
Allerdings mit pixelfehler 
Naja is 5m lang und eigentlich für den fernseh 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Jop, wobei es wenn dann am ausgang liegen müsste oder das kabel verträgt sich nicht mit der karte... die onboard graka klappt ja.
> Allerdings mit pixelfehler
> Naja is 5m lang und eigentlich für den fernseh
> Gruß



Senken mal den ram takt auf 1250mhz


----------



## Roundy (24. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Senken mal den ram takt auf 1250mhz



Das flackert schon beim boosten 
Von daher komm ich nichtmal auf den Desktop 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das flackert schon beim boosten
> Von daher komm ich nichtmal auf den Desktop
> Gruß



Haste kein Dvi Kabel liegen ?


----------



## Ion (24. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warum oc Krücke ? was schaffste denn mit standart Spannung ?


 Standardspannung? Ka, die Karte kam ja bereits ab Werk mit +25mV
Damit laufen immerhin 1100/1400MHz, den Speicher würde ich gerne übertakten auf 1500MHz, aber dann schmiert es mir ja jedes mal im Windows mit nem Blackscreen ab weil sich der Takt nicht wieder herstellt. 
Für 1160MHz braucht es dann schon +100mV --> unter Last damit 81°C und lauter Lüfter, die Karte läuft da aber schon mit 1.221V ... viel mehr will ich da gar nicht geben.

OC-Wunder habe ich ja keine erwartet, aber das die 290 schon so dermaßen an der Grenze agieren hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Roundy (24. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste kein Dvi Kabel liegen ?



Nop wir haben daheim nur diese alten mit dem blauen Anschluss...
Ich leih mir eins von nem freund 
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (24. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Standardspannung? Ka, die Karte kam ja bereits ab Werk mit +25mV
> Damit laufen immerhin 1100/1400MHz, den Speicher würde ich gerne übertakten auf 1500MHz, aber dann schmiert es mir ja jedes mal im Windows mit nem Blackscreen ab weil sich der Takt nicht wieder herstellt.
> Für 1160MHz braucht es dann schon +100mV --> unter Last damit 81°C und lauter Lüfter, die Karte läuft da aber schon mit 1.221V ... viel mehr will ich da gar nicht geben.
> 
> OC-Wunder habe ich ja keine erwartet, aber das die 290 schon so dermaßen an der Grenze agieren hätte ich nicht erwartet.



Das die R9 290(X) keine OC Wunder sind habe ich so in allen mir bekannten Tests gelesen! Deswegen bleibe ich in dieser Runde ( GPU Generation) auch beim DHE Design (Referenzkühlung). So wie meine 290X ist läuft sie , mit 1050MHz mit 45% Lüfter bei ca 91°C.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Standardspannung? Ka, die Karte kam ja bereits ab Werk mit +25mV
> Damit laufen immerhin 1100/1400MHz, den Speicher würde ich gerne übertakten auf 1500MHz, aber dann schmiert es mir ja jedes mal im Windows mit nem Blackscreen ab weil sich der Takt nicht wieder herstellt.
> Für 1160MHz braucht es dann schon +100mV --> unter Last damit 81°C und lauter Lüfter, die Karte läuft da aber schon mit 1.221V ... viel mehr will ich da gar nicht geben.
> 
> OC-Wunder habe ich ja keine erwartet, aber das die 290 schon so dermaßen an der Grenze agieren hätte ich nicht erwartet.



+25mv hat jede Vapor 290 


1150/1400MHZ gehen bei mir stable mit +44mv ~ 1,17v im afterburner  

meine restlichen Profile sind

-13mv im afterburner ~ 1,11v
1100/1400mhz.


-39mv im afterburner ~ 1,08v 
1000/1300mhz 


-44mv im afterburner ~ 1,04v
975/1250mhz

Alles 24/7 stable .

Ich nutze zur Zeit die 1000/1300mhz und immer meine eigene lufterkurve...@bf4 MP Max 80Grad gpu bei 20-25% luffi  so silent alles 



Roundy schrieb:


> Nop wir haben daheim nur diese alten mit dem blauen Anschluss...
> Ich leih mir eins von nem freund
> Gruß



Vga


----------



## Roundy (24. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Vga



Jop der name is mir grad entfallen 
Gruß


----------



## Thief55 (24. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> +25mv hat jede Vapor 290   1150/1400MHZ gehen bei mir stable mit +44mv ~ 1,17v im afterburner   meine restlichen Profile sind  -13mv im afterburner ~ 1,11v 1100/1400mhz.  -39mv im afterburner ~ 1,08v 1000/1300mhz  -44mv im afterburner ~ 1,04v 975/1250mhz  Alles 24/7 stable .  Ich nutze zur Zeit die 1000/1300mhz und immer meine eigene lufterkurve...@bf4 MP Max 80Grad gpu bei 20-25% luffi  so silent alles



Die 1100/1400 mit -13mV sind einfach genial  wünschte meine könnte das auch


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Die 1100/1400 mit -13mV sind einfach genial  wünschte meine könnte das auch



Wieviel braucht sie nochmal für 1100/1400mhz?


----------



## derneuemann (24. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Jop der name is mir grad entfallen
> Gruß


 

Jetzt fühle ich mich alt! Wenn VGa schon so in Vergessenheit geraten ist


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr das hier schon gesehen?
Radeon R9 290X: Hawaii XT doch kein Vollausbau? Update: R9 295X als möglicher Produktname

Eine R9 295X wäre schon was feines!


----------



## Roundy (24. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Jetzt fühle ich mich alt! Wenn VGa schon so in Vergessenheit geraten ist



Naja eigentlich kenn ich ihn ja 
Nur grad nach Geschichte bin ich ned drauf gekommen...
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Habt ihr das hier schon gesehen?
> Radeon R9 290X: Hawaii XT doch kein Vollausbau? Update: R9 295X als möglicher Produktname
> 
> Eine R9 295X wäre schon was feines!


 
Uh ja. Da muss ich mal wieder die Druckerpressen anwerfen  Ich hoffe die 300er Serie hat dann 6000+ Shader. Sonst lohnt sich das Aufrüsten garnicht 

Aber wenn durch die Karte die Preise der 290 unter 300 fallen, hat Nvidia echt ein dickes Problem. Die GTX770 kann der 290 nichts entgegen setzen. Und die GTX780 werden sie sicherlich nicht vom Preis soweit runter drücken


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Uh ja. Da muss ich mal wieder die Druckerpressen anwerfen  Ich hoffe die 300er Serie hat dann 6000+ Shader. Sonst lohnt sich das Aufrüsten garnicht
> 
> Aber wenn durch die Karte die Preise der 290 unter 300 fallen, hat Nvidia echt ein dickes Problem. Die GTX770 kann der 290 nichts entgegen setzen. Und die GTX780 werden sie sicherlich nicht vom Preis soweit runter drücken



Bf4 läuft nun?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bf4 läuft nun?


 
Ich lade es gerade noch einmal herunter. ich hoffe, es geht dann...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kalle340 (24. Juni 2014)

Niemand ne Idee für mein Problem?


----------



## derneuemann (24. Juni 2014)

Welches Problem???


----------



## stimpi2k4 (24. Juni 2014)

Hey zusammen,

habe letztens Watch Dogs gespielt und meine Karte hatte 1190 MHz bei +100mv drauf gehabt. Mit Crysis 3 lief die Karte ohne Fehler. Bei Watch Dogs bekomme ich Bildfehler. 
Erst bei 1170 MHz lief bei Watch Dogs alles gut. Kann aber auch am neunen Treiber liegen, den habe ich mir extra für Watch Dogs installiert. Ober es liegt an den Sommerlichen Temps, wobei bei mir in der Hütte wird es nie wärmer als 25°C.

Ich glaube ich muss noch mal ein wenig Testen.


----------



## JaniZz (24. Juni 2014)

Meine 290 unter wakü, produziert auch Bild Fehler in watch dogs mit +100mv 1180 1500 und in allen anderen games läuft sie normal. 

Musst halt etwa mit dem Takt runter.


----------



## Roundy (24. Juni 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> habe letztens Watch Dogs gespielt und meine Karte hatte 1190 MHz bei +100mv drauf gehabt. Mit Crysis 3 lief die Karte ohne Fehler. Bei Watch Dogs bekomme ich Bildfehler.
> Erst bei 1170 MHz lief bei Watch Dogs alles gut. Kann aber auch am neunen Treiber liegen, den habe ich mir extra für Watch Dogs installiert. Ober es liegt an den Sommerlichen Temps, wobei bei mir in der Hütte wird es nie wärmer als 25°C.
> ...



Is doch eigentlich egal, die 20mhz merkst du eh nicht...
Gruß


----------



## Thief55 (24. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wieviel braucht sie nochmal für 1100/1400mhz?



+25mV...


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (24. Juni 2014)

Weis zufällig jemand, warum die Powercolor r9 290 bei MF auf einmal 420€ kostet? Ist das einfach eine Preiserhöhung wegen der Sommerferien oder kann man das neue Batch unlocken?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich lade es gerade noch einmal herunter. ich hoffe, es geht dann...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und?


 
geht jetzt.


----------



## Roundy (24. Juni 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Weis zufällig jemand, warum die Powercolor r9 290 bei MF auf einmal 420€ kostet? Ist das einfach eine Preiserhöhung wegen der Sommerferien oder kann man das neue Batch unlocken?



Whut für Sommerferien?
Wir hatten grad den zweiten schultag nach den Pfingstferien 
Ansonsten musst einfavh nen tag oder zwei warten, die sollte wieder billiger werden war vor zwei Wochen schon ma so 
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (24. Juni 2014)

SpoCk0nd0pe schrieb:


> Weis zufällig jemand, warum die Powercolor r9 290 bei MF auf einmal 420€ kostet? Ist das einfach eine Preiserhöhung wegen der Sommerferien oder kann man das neue Batch unlocken?


 
Wahrscheinlich werden die Fixkosten anteilig auf die Karten gerechnet, und da momentan nur 1 vorrätig ist, ist diese eben sehr teuer. Also abwarten bis der Nachschub da ist.
Oder es ist wieder ein Preisfehler auf der HP, aber dann wären die anderen Preise auch deutlich höher


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. Juni 2014)

son quark...
fixkosten umlegen...

es ist eine beliebte karte....
angebot und nachfrage ist hier wohl eher der zauberspruch...

hohe nachfrage, geringes angebot = hoher preis....

mfg


----------



## Keinmand (24. Juni 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> son quark...
> fixkosten umlegen...
> 
> es ist eine beliebte karte....
> ...



ahja ?
war auch nur ne Vermutung

Übrigens: Als ich meine GTX780Ti gekauft habe, war 1 auf Lager und hab 700 gezahlt. Dann kam die neue Lieferung und dann war sie bei 590€, bei 5 Stück.


----------



## Roundy (24. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> geht jetzt.



Bei mir auch  
Lag am kabel, hab im keller noch nen dvi gefunden und jetzt gehts... 
Erleichterung 
Gruß


----------



## kalle340 (24. Juni 2014)

Mein Problem, dass sich meine R9 290X nicht undervolten lässt ^^ Erklärt auf Seite 766, und 1 oder 2 Seiten zurück habe ich noch Screenshots gepostet ^^


----------



## BertB (24. Juni 2014)

bei mir geht auch nicht mal 10mV bei der windforce 290 oc,
xfx dd, keine ahnung, lief immer nur crossfire


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Übrigens: Als ich meine GTX780Ti gekauft habe, war 1 auf Lager und hab 700 gezahlt. Dann kam die neue Lieferung und dann war sie bei 590€, bei 5 Stück.


 
na dann hättest dir das ja auch gleich so beantworten können 

@bertb

welches NT nutzt du in dem system?
10mV sollten problemlos drin sein.

mfg


----------



## BertB (24. Juni 2014)

son corsair single rail teil,
GS 800,

da wars aber auch nur eine karte,

meinste, die spannungen sind ungenau?

asnsonsten läufts eigentlich sehr stabil

der takt ist aber auch immerhin 1040MHz,
kann mir schon vorstellen, dass gigabyte das knapp kalkuliert haben,
hört man über deren 780er GHz edition karten auch, dass manche von denen sehr spitz auf knopf gestrickt sind


----------



## BertB (24. Juni 2014)

son corsair single rail teil,
gs 800

meinste die spannungen sind ungenau?

das war aber nur mit einer karte,

ansonsten , @ stock,
läufts eigentlich stabil

die hat auch immerhin 1040MHz,
von den windforce 780 GHz edition hört man auch oft, dass sie teils grad so stabil/nicht stabil sind
kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die auch mit heißer nadel gestrickt ist, war auch eine der ersten erhältlichen customs

das NT ist na klar nicht so toll,
beim nächsten upgrade fliegts raus

paar sata stecker sind auch voll zerbröselt,
nicht so gut

edit: doppelpost, sorry,
dachte ich hätte den verloren, nu isser doch da gewesen,
da neu geschrieben, und gewisse unterschiede, lass ichs mal stehen


----------



## derneuemann (24. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Bei mir auch
> Lag am kabel, hab im keller noch nen dvi gefunden und jetzt gehts...
> Erleichterung
> Gruß


 
Ja dann glück gehabt!!!


----------



## Roundy (24. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ja dann glück gehabt!!!



Ohh jaa  so kleiner bench @stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen dabk für die tipps... writere benches folgen 
Gruß


----------



## Thief55 (24. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ohh jaa  so kleiner bench @stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
selbe Einstellungen, auch @ stock mit der vapor-x  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal die Frage, wird bei auch auch im valley und im heaven Benchmark die Temperatur nicht richtig ausgelesen? Entweder 0 Grad oder einige Hundertausen Grad?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> geht jetzt.



Schönes Ding


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> selbe Einstellungen, auch @ stock mit der vapor-x
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=749714"/>
> 
> Nochmal die Frage, wird bei auch auch im valley und im heaven Benchmark die Temperatur nicht richtig ausgelesen? Entweder 0 Grad oder einige Hundertausen Grad?



Yes ...


----------



## Thief55 (24. Juni 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Das lässt sich übrigens mittels CRU beheben. Einfach im Tool eine neue Auflösung mit der nativen Bildwiederholrate erstellen und die Timings im DropDown-Menü auf 'manual' setzen (nicht 'LCD Reduced' o.ä.!). Nach einem Neustart rannte bei mir die Karte nun problemlos auf der 2D-VRAM-Taktrate von 150 MHz.


 
Klappt doch nicht 
Steht alles auf manual, trotzdem bleibt der vram immer auf 1400.....


----------



## Ion (24. Juni 2014)

Wo hier gerade die Rede von CRU ist ..
Ich hatte mir mit dem Tool meine 4K-DS Auflösung reaktiviert bei 40Hz.
Damit das funktioniert muss diese Auflösung ja ganz oben in der Liste stehen.

Nach einen Neustart wird die Auflösung direkt übernommen, doch wenn ich dann manuell wieder auf 1440p zurückgehe bleiben die 40Hz eingestellt. 
Ist es nicht möglich, *zwei* verschiedene Auflösungen mit verschieden hohen Hz-Zahlen zu haben, die ich manuell (im Spiel) einstellen kann?

Und dann regt mich das mit dem Speichertakt auf, ich hatte mir jetzt ein 3D-Profil im Afterburner mit 1100/1500MHz erstellt und ein 2D-Profil mit 1030/1400, also dem Standardtakt für Idle und dem OC-Takt für Spiele.
Natürlich übernimmt Afterburner den 3D-Takt auch manchmal im Idle, die Karte dankt es mir direkt mit nem Blackscreen 

Man, die Karte macht Arbeit!


----------



## Roundy (25. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> selbe Einstellungen, auch @ stock mit der vapor-x
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=749714"/>
> 
> Nochmal die Frage, wird bei auch auch im valley und im heaven Benchmark die Temperatur nicht richtig ausgelesen? Entweder 0 Grad oder einige Hundertausen Grad?



Wie ist der takt hierbei?
Bei mir konstante 1040/1350mhz.
Zur temp, is bei mir gleich also immer so nen paar hunderttausend. 
Gruß


----------



## Thief55 (25. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wie ist der takt hierbei? Bei mir konstante 1040/1350mhz. Zur temp, is bei mir gleich also immer so nen paar hunderttausend. Gruß



1030/1400  liegt vielleicht noch ein bisschen am Prozessor und an messschwankungen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

so hier mal meine vaporx @stock..1030/1400mhz


----------



## Roundy (25. Juni 2014)

Ich takte heute meine mal gleich und teste nochmal 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

und PCs+ Taktis 1040/1350mhz

und meine 1100/1400mhz


----------



## Roundy (25. Juni 2014)

Bin grad in der schule also müsst ihr auf meine Ergebnisse noch ne weile warten 
Gruß


----------



## hammelgammler (25. Juni 2014)

Jo Leute, 
Was denkt ihr wird besser sein von der Kühlung, vor allem im Bezug auf die VRM Temps:

R9 290 Referenzdesign @ Morpheus (zwei eLoops) (~325€)
oder
R9 290 Vapor-X (~388€)

Damit meine ich vor allem bei gleichem Takt und nahezu gleicher Spannung. 

Klar, GPU Temp wird sehr wahrscheinlich niedriger sein mit dem Morpheus, aber das bringt mir nichts wenn der VRM1 dann bei über 90°C ist, auch wenn das noch okay wäre, finde ich einfach nicht so schick... 

Vorteil bei der Vapor-X wäre natürlich, das auch Garantie mit dabei ist, mit dem Morpheus nicht.


----------



## derneuemann (25. Juni 2014)

Ich denke ebenfalls das die VRM Temperaturen mit der Vapor-x besser sind. Der Kühler hat auch genug potential um die Karte unter Last ruhig zu betreiben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

Die Vapor wird die vrm besser kühlen

und hier die Tri X Taktis 1000/1300mhz


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die Vapor wird die vrm besser kühlen


Naja finde ich nicht unbedingt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja finde ich nicht unbedingt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist deine vapor???? Wenn ja wie lange laufen lassen ?

bei der Spannung und 100% Luffii???? da stimmt was nitt...sitzt der kühler richtig? du meintest doch das bei dir wlp rausquetschte oder...das war bei mir auch nicht.....solche hohe temps hatte ich noch nie gesehen bei einer vapor


und hier die TurboDuo Taktis


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja finde ich nicht unbedingt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guck das sind die selben Taktis und Spannungen und Luffi 100% wie bei dir....und das lief eine halbe stunde bei mir !!Also werden auch nicht höher gehen.Was sagt uns das? Bei deiner Karte stimmt so einiges nicht also RMA !!!!!


----------



## derneuemann (25. Juni 2014)

Das wäre auch das Ergebnis das ich erwartet hätte...


----------



## hammelgammler (25. Juni 2014)

Und genau das meine ich, mit dem Morpheus bekommt man es doch nicht hin, daß der VRM1 Kühler als die GPU ist, beim Morpheus wären die dann bestimmt schon bei 120°C oder so...

Dementsprechend bestelle ich mir wahrscheinlich bald die Vapor-X... 
Meint ihr, der Preis fällt irgendwann mal wieder? Die war ja vor ein paar Wochen immer bei 376€ und nicht 388€.


----------



## Roundy (25. Juni 2014)

Was sind so eure oc werte, die die 290 locker packt?
Und wie groß sollen die schritte sein, die ich testen soll?
Bin grad an den 1050mhz dran, sollte ja eigentlich kein problem sein, an der Spannung will ich nix verändern...
Und kann ich den speicher gleich auf 1400 takten?
Oder ist der 50mhz schritt zu groß?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Was sind so eure oc werte, die die 290 locker packt?
> Und wie groß sollen die schritte sein, die ich testen soll?
> Bin grad an den 1050mhz dran, sollte ja eigentlich kein problem sein, an der Spannung will ich nix verändern...
> Und kann ich den speicher gleich auf 1400 takten?
> ...


1050/1400 sollten locker drin sein.


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juni 2014)

1100 Mhz gehen bei mir ganz locker ("dank" hoher ASIC), bei 1150 Mhz wirds aber bereits knifflig - ab da lohnt sich das nötige OV für die geringe Taktsteigerung einfach nicht mehr. Der Speicher hingegen ist grundsätzlich eine Zicke, oberhalb von 1300 Mhz streikt er. 

Würds einfach testen und in kleinen Schritten vorgehen. 25er sind mMn genug, dauert aber eben etwas länger. In 50er-Schritten vorgehen und bei Problemen 25 zurück ist auch recht beliebt.


----------



## derneuemann (25. Juni 2014)

Also habe gerade mal ein wenig getestet. R9 290x mit Ref-kühler. Also 1120core mit laut Gpu-z 1,086-1,094V bei 89° und 46-47% Lüfterspeed und -37mV. Nach 60 min Valley extreme


----------



## Thief55 (25. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Also habe gerade mal ein wenig getestet. R9 290x mit Ref-kühler. Also 1120core mit laut Gpu-z 1,086-1,094V bei 89° und 46-47% Lüfterspeed und -37mV. Nach 60 min Valley extreme


 
1120 bei -37mV? Glaub ich erst wenn ichs sehe


----------



## Roundy (25. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> 1100 Mhz gehen bei mir ganz locker ("dank" hoher ASIC), bei 1150 Mhz wirds aber bereits knifflig - ab da lohnt sich das nötige OV für die geringe Taktsteigerung einfach nicht mehr. Der Speicher hingegen ist grundsätzlich eine Zicke, oberhalb von 1300 Mhz streikt er.
> 
> Würds einfach testen und in kleinen Schritten vorgehen. 25er sind mMn genug, dauert aber eben etwas länger. In 50er-Schritten vorgehen und bei Problemen 25 zurück ist auch recht beliebt.



Wie les ich das asic aus?
Bin jetzt bei 1070/1400 und läuft noch ohne probleme...
Teste immer 10 min valley, wenn ich bei 1100/1400 ankomm lass ichs ne halbe stunde laufen.
Gruß
Edit: anzeigetreiber zurück gesetzt... hab sie auf 1050/1400 zurück getaktet,  da wird sie denk ich bleiben 
Gruß


----------



## Thief55 (25. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wie les ich das asic aus?
> Bin jetzt bei 1070/1400 und läuft noch ohne probleme...
> Teste immer 10 min valley, wenn ich bei 1100/1400 ankomm lass ichs ne halbe stunde laufen.
> Gruß
> ...


 
gpu-z, dann rechtsklick auf den oberen rand und dann read asic quality


----------



## Roundy (25. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> gpu-z, dann rechtsklick auf den oberen rand und dann read asic quality



Ok thx.. asic von 72,2.
Für die dies interessiert 
Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juni 2014)

Kann ich mit 68,8 noch unterbieten.  Bin aber mit den 1100 Mhz mit "zahmen" Spannungen halbwegs zufrieden, bin bloß noch etwas von der 7970 und ihren 1250 Mhz verwöhnt.


----------



## Roundy (25. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Kann ich mit 68,8 noch unterbieten.  Bin aber mit den 1100 Mhz mit "zahmen" Spannungen halbwegs zufrieden, bin bloß noch etwas von der 7970 und ihren 1250 Mhz verwöhnt.



An der spannung hab ich noch nix verändert,  nur das powerlimit um 15% angehoben... naja so bleibt sie vorerst.
Gruß


----------



## Thief55 (25. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr eigentlich im Afterburner von der Option "Erzwingen konstanter Spannung" Gebrauch gemacht?
Meine Schwankt immer unter Last zwischen 1,164 und 1,18 Volt.


----------



## Roundy (25. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich im Afterburner von der Option "Erzwingen konstanter Spannung" Gebrauch gemacht?
> Meine Schwankt immer unter Last zwischen 1,164 und 1,18 Volt.



Ne der haken is bei mir ned drin 
Gruß


----------



## Thief55 (25. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ne der haken is bei mir ned drin
> Gruß


 
Bei mir auch (noch) nicht  wollte mal fragen was Evga da eingestellt hat. Weil im Prinzip ist eine Spannungsschwankung ja Mist, weiß jedoch nicht ob mit konstanter Spannung gemeint ist das eine konstante Spannung nur unter Last anliegt oder immer...
Oder schwankt bei euch die Spannung unter Vollast auch mal gerne um ein paar mV?


----------



## derneuemann (25. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> 1120 bei -37mV? Glaub ich erst wenn ichs sehe


 
jau, dann mache ich morgen mal ein screenshot davon. Vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen früh noch vor der Arbeit... Jetzt zocke ich erst mal eine Runde! 
 Entscheidend ist so oder so aber nicht -37mV sondern die anliegende Spannung ( 1,086-1,094V) Dafür geht beim Speicher aber fast nichts, mit undervolting ist bei 1325 Schluss. Ohne undervolting ist bei 1375 Schluss


----------



## derneuemann (25. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch (noch) nicht  wollte mal fragen was Evga da eingestellt hat. Weil im Prinzip ist eine Spannungsschwankung ja Mist, weiß jedoch nicht ob mit konstanter Spannung gemeint ist das eine konstante Spannung nur unter Last anliegt oder immer...
> Oder schwankt bei euch die Spannung unter Vollast auch mal gerne um ein paar mV?



Ja, ist normal...


----------



## Thief55 (25. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> jau, dann mache ich morgen mal ein screenshot davon. Vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen früh noch vor der Arbeit... Jetzt zocke ich erst mal eine Runde!
> Entscheidend ist so oder so aber nicht -37mV sondern die anliegende Spannung ( 1,086-1,094V) Dafür geht beim Speicher aber fast nichts, mit undervolting ist bei 1325 Schluss. Ohne undervolting ist bei 1375 Schluss


 
Dann geht wohl die Qualität der Chips sehr weit auseinander


----------



## skwiera (25. Juni 2014)

Weiss einer was mit der Tri-X 290 los ist bei Mindfactory? Die kostet jetzt 418€


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Was sind so eure oc werte, die die 290 locker packt?
> Und wie groß sollen die schritte sein, die ich testen soll?
> Bin grad an den 1050mhz dran, sollte ja eigentlich kein problem sein, an der Spannung will ich nix verändern...
> Und kann ich den speicher gleich auf 1400 takten?
> ...



den Speicher würde ich erstmal so lassen.der bringt kaum Leistung und braucht viel Spannung. 1100/1350mhz sollten locker drinne sein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wie les ich das asic aus?
> Bin jetzt bei 1070/1400 und läuft noch ohne probleme...
> Teste immer 10 min valley, wenn ich bei 1100/1400 ankomm lass ichs ne halbe stunde laufen.
> Gruß
> ...



gehe wieder mit dem speicher auf defaulttakt


----------



## Thief55 (25. Juni 2014)

skwiera schrieb:


> Weiss einer was mit der Tri-X 290 los ist bei Mindfactory? Die kostet jetzt 418€


 
Kam schonmal vor, einfach mal einen Tag warten und dann ist die wieder auf dem normalen Preisniveau


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch (noch) nicht  wollte mal fragen was Evga da eingestellt hat. Weil im Prinzip ist eine Spannungsschwankung ja Mist, weiß jedoch nicht ob mit konstanter Spannung gemeint ist das eine konstante Spannung nur unter Last anliegt oder immer...
> Oder schwankt bei euch die Spannung unter Vollast auch mal gerne um ein paar mV?




ne den hacken habe ich nitt drinne...dann liegt die Spannung immer an





Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja finde ich nicht unbedingt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




war das jetzt wirklich deine vapor oder willst mich ärgern


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> guck das sind die selben Taktis und Spannungen und Luffi 100% wie bei dir....und das lief eine halbe stunde bei mir !!Also werden auch nicht höher gehen.Was sagt uns das? Bei deiner Karte stimmt so einiges nicht also RMA !!!!!


 
Desto heißer der VRm desto weniger Takt macht sie auch mit  Aber so langsam kotzen mich die RMA an  Am Ende des benches habe ich auch 650Watt Gesamtverbrauch gemessen. Also das P10 550Watt macht gut was mit


----------



## Thief55 (25. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ne den hacken habe ich nitt drinne...dann liegt die Spannung immer an


 
Ok, nicht das was ich will  Was waren nochmal deine Temps unter Last? Und wie siehts aus bei dir mit case/luffis im case und zimmertemp (Dachboden/Keller)?


----------



## hammelgammler (25. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Desto heißer der VRm desto weniger Takt macht sie auch mit  Aber so langsam kotzen mich die RMA an  Am Ende des benches habe ich auch 650Watt Gesamtverbrauch gemessen. Also das P10 550Watt macht gut was mit



650 Watt?! 
Oha, was hast du denn in deinem System drin? 
Wäre ja heftig... 
Hab auch das P10 550W, nachher raucht das ab, normal sind die doch nur für kurze Peaks "erlaubt", mehr als 550W.
Wenn über längere Zeit über 550W Anliegen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es dem NT dabei gut geht... 

MfG David


----------



## Thief55 (25. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Desto heißer der VRm desto weniger Takt macht sie auch mit  Aber so langsam kotzen mich die RMA an  Am Ende des benches habe ich auch 650Watt Gesamtverbrauch gemessen. Also das P10 550Watt macht gut was mit


 
Glaube da ja eher an einen Auslesefehler oder womit hast du den Gesamtverbrauch gemessen? 
Weil normalweise verbraucht ein r9 290 System selbst übertaktet und mit deinem Proz höchstens 400-450 Watt...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Juni 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> 650 Watt?!
> Oha, was hast du denn in deinem System drin?
> Wäre ja heftig...
> Hab auch das P10 550W, nachher raucht das ab, normal sind die doch nur für kurze Peaks "erlaubt", mehr als 550W.
> ...


 
Die VaporX verbraucht immer mehr Strom weil der VRM1 einfach immer wärmer wird. Bei 115°C ging mir dann doch schon etwas der Stift und ich ahbe erst einmal ausgeschaltet.  Ich denke mal die hat einen weg. Die zirpt auch und anscheinend werde ich wohl nie mal eine funktionierende R9 290 finden 



Thief55 schrieb:


> Glaube da ja eher an einen Auslesefehler oder womit hast du den Gesamtverbrauch gemessen?
> Weil normalweise verbraucht ein r9 290 System selbst übertaktet und mit deinem Proz höchstens 400-450 Watt...


Habe ein Strommessgerät am PC 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thief55 (25. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die VaporX verbraucht immer mehr Strom weil der VRM1 einfach immer wärmer wird. Bei 115°C ging mir dann doch schon etwas der Stift und ich ahbe erst einmal ausgeschaltet.  Ich denke mal die hat einen weg. Die zirpt auch und anscheinend werde ich wohl nie mal eine funktionierende R9 290 finden
> 
> 
> Habe ein Strommessgerät am PC
> ...


 
115 Grad  Behalt die Graka und nutz sie als Grill, hast du auch noch was von 

Ne im Ernst, ist denke ich mal ein RMA Fall... Lass dir eine neue Vapor zukommen und schau dann mal, denke bei der Vapor hast du die meisten Chancen eine gute zu erwischen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> 115 Grad  Behalt die Graka und nutz sie als Grill, hast du auch noch was von
> 
> Ne im Ernst, ist denke ich mal ein RMA Fall... Lass dir eine neue Vapor zukommen und schau dann mal, denke bei der Vapor hast du die meisten Chancen eine gute zu erwischen


 
Naja das wäre dann die 3. 290 in RMA.


----------



## Thief55 (25. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habe ein Strommessgerät am PC
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Okay das wird ja wohl stimmen


----------



## Thief55 (25. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja das wäre dann die 3. 290 in RMA.


 
Ist dann wohl totales Pech... Eine kaputte ist schon unwahrscheinlich, aber 3! kaputte hintereinander?


----------



## Roundy (25. Juni 2014)

Soo leute bei mir wird die ganze zeit der anzeigetreiber zurück gesetzt...
Ich hab jetzt schon stock taktraten reingehauen aber trotzdem.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Desto heißer der VRm desto weniger Takt macht sie auch mit  Aber so langsam kotzen mich die RMA an  Am Ende des benches habe ich auch 650Watt Gesamtverbrauch gemessen. Also das P10 550Watt macht gut was mit



650 ? wow wie haste das denn hin bekommen   ich habe nicht mal die 520w erreicht mit 1,35v beim i7 und 4,7ghz und vaporx @ 1250/1700mhz @ 1,30v

 egal RMA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Es sei dir was gutes Gegönnt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Ok, nicht das was ich will  Was waren nochmal deine Temps unter Last? Und wie siehts aus bei dir mit case/luffis im case und zimmertemp (Dachboden/Keller)?




also mini Büro in meinem Haus oben mit nur einem kleinen Dachfenster. Wo stndig die Sonne drauf brennt...und deswegen immer eine stigge luft hier drinne. Meine 5 Noiseblocker sind vorne und hinten mit 600 u/min am laufen und die oberen zwei auf 5v...das heist ca 550u/min...also unhörbar mein ganzes System




Roundy schrieb:


> Soo leute bei mir wird die ganze zeit der anzeigetreiber zurück gesetzt...
> Ich hab jetzt schon stock taktraten reingehauen aber trotzdem.
> Gruß




 welchen treiber haste drauf? nimm den 14.4er.

 wenn den schon druppe haste bitte noch richtig deinstallieren und neu druppe damit 

 Blöde frage haste den PC schon neu gestartet? :o)


----------



## Keinmand (25. Juni 2014)

immernoch nix von MF gehört


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> immernoch nix von MF gehört



schreib denen eine email


----------



## Keinmand (25. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> schreib denen eine email


 
heute nichtmehr, noch wm gucken und dann ins bett

weiß eh nicht was ich schreiben soll


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> heute nichtmehr, noch wm gucken und dann ins bett
> 
> weiß eh nicht was ich schreiben soll


Du schreiben hier.


----------



## derneuemann (26. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Dann geht wohl die Qualität der Chips sehr weit auseinander


 
und Treiber auch , habe gestern Abend den 14.6 RC2 installiert jetzt ist mit -37mV bei 1100MHz Schluss!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein bisschen habe ich zur Zeit gar Kein Bock mehr auf Testen hier und da. In dieser Generation (r9 290(X)) lohnt es sich nicht genug soviel Zeit darein zu stecken. Für 10% effektive Mehrleistung, selbst wenn es mal 15% sind ist nicht wirklich ein Unterschied zur Serie. Ganz anders mit meiner alten HD7950, da waren 50% Mehrleistung kein Problem. ( Taktraten bis 1360MHz / 1800MHz Core/ VRam waren Gamestable )

Ich denke ich lasse meine erstmal @ Stock laufen. Da läuft sie mit 1030/1250MHz...


----------



## Roundy (26. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> welchen treiber haste drauf? nimm den 14.4er.
> 
> wenn den schon druppe haste bitte noch richtig deinstallieren und neu druppe damit
> 
> Blöde frage haste den PC schon neu gestartet? :o)



Hatte den 13.11, jetzt der 14.4.
Hab sie auf 1020/1300 getaktet, und dann ne runde gedaddelt...
Jetzt läufts. 
Gespielt wurde übrigens ac revelation,  kann also auch am spiel liegen 
Gruß


----------



## die.foenfrisur (26. Juni 2014)

ja, bis vor kurzem reagierte BF4 oder auch BF3 extrem empfindlich aufs übertakten.
andere spiele liefen problemlos.

aber das scheinen die mittlerweile behoben zu haben.

vielleicht ist AC rev. ja auch so ein kandidat.

mfg


----------



## K-Obi (26. Juni 2014)

K-Obi schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Habe mir günstig eine neue Karte geschossen.
> Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass wenn man Glück hat, die Karte mit einen Biosfkash auf eine R9 290X flashen kann?
> Ich habe hier auf die schnelle keinen Beitrag oder Thema mit diesem Inhalt gefunden.
> ...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juni 2014)

K-Obi schrieb:


> K-Obi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi Leute!
> ...


----------



## hammelgammler (26. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> und Treiber auch , habe gestern Abend den 14.6 RC2 installiert jetzt ist mit -37mV bei 1100MHz Schluss!<img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=750006"/>
> 
> So ein bisschen habe ich zur Zeit gar Kein Bock mehr auf Testen hier und da. In dieser Generation (r9 290(X)) lohnt es sich nicht genug soviel Zeit darein zu stecken. Für 10% effektive Mehrleistung, selbst wenn es mal 15% sind ist nicht wirklich ein Unterschied zur Serie. Ganz anders mit meiner alten HD7950, da waren 50% Mehrleistung kein Problem. ( Taktraten bis 1360MHz / 1800MHz Core/ VRam waren Gamestable )
> 
> Ich denke ich lasse meine erstmal @ Stock laufen. Da läuft sie mit 1030/1250MHz...



Genau so sehe ich das auch. 
Ich werde mir jetzt eine Vapor-X holen, undervolten und es dabei dann belassen. 
Vielleicht noch bis 1100 hoch, das wars dann aber auch, overvolten ist mit den Karten echt eine Qual mit dem VRM! 
Das ging früher so einfach, nicht mal Passivkühler waren nötig bei der 7950, der VRM bleibt immer kühl. 

Hab auf einer 7950 nen Accelero Extreme 3 drauf, selbst mit sehr starken OV und sehr hohem OC, Karte ist nahezu lautlos und Temps sind traumhaft...


----------



## basic123 (26. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die VaporX verbraucht immer mehr Strom weil der VRM1 einfach immer wärmer wird. Bei 115°C ging mir dann doch schon etwas der Stift und ich ahbe erst einmal ausgeschaltet.  Ich denke mal die hat einen weg. Die zirpt auch und anscheinend werde ich wohl nie mal eine funktionierende R9 290 finden
> 
> 
> Habe ein Strommessgerät am PC
> ...


 
Genauso wirds gemacht. Erst bis zum Anschlag übertakten und anschließend auf Garantie zurückschicken. Im Falle eines Weiterverkaufs, wird sich der nächste Kunde garantiert rießig darüber freuen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juni 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch.
> Ich werde mir jetzt eine Vapor-X holen, undervolten und es dabei dann belassen.
> Vielleicht noch bis 1100 hoch, das wars dann aber auch, overvolten ist mit den Karten echt eine Qual mit dem VRM!
> Das ging früher so einfach, nicht mal Passivkühler waren nötig bei der 7950, der VRM bleibt immer kühl.
> ...



Ich habe meine sogar nur auf 1000/1300mhz ~1,08v laufen....mit luffi bei 20-25% also super silent (20%ist min) bei Max 75-80 Grad gpu und 70-75Grad vrm bei sommerlichen Temperaturen  (2h bf4) und ich höre nichts 
bei crysis 3 wird das profil 1100/1400genommen .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> und Treiber auch , habe gestern Abend den 14.6 RC2 installiert jetzt ist mit -37mV bei 1100MHz Schluss!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das haut hin..mit seinem takt weil er den speicher auf nur 1250mhz hat.....da komme ich locker mit teste es heute noch der speicher braucht auch viel saft und im idle bei uv und oc macht der probleme


----------



## hammelgammler (26. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich habe meine sogar nur auf 1000/1300mhz ~1,08v laufen....mit luffi bei 20-25% also super silent (20%ist min) bei Max 75-80 Grad gpu und 70-75Grad vrm bei sommerlichen Temperaturen  (2h bf4) und ich höre nichts
> bei crysis 3 wird das profil 1100/1400genommen .



Wie weit bekommst du denn bei stock die Spannung runter? 
Normal kannst du doch auch die Karte mit stock laufen lassen, UV so viel wie da so geht, und mit gleicher Lüfterkurve doch bestimmt nur vielleicht 5°C mehr. 
Wäre doch immernoch absolut im Rahmen, die Referenzdesigns gehen ja auch bis 95°C hoch.


----------



## derneuemann (26. Juni 2014)

Im Detail betrachtet läuft meine 290X @1100MHz mit 1.094 V...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Genauso wirds gemacht. Erst bis zum Anschlag übertakten und anschließend auf Garantie zurückschicken. Im Falle eines Weiterverkaufs, wird sich der nächste Kunde garantiert rießig darüber freuen.


Ich vertsehe dein Problem nicht? Die Akrte läuft nicht am Anschlag. Es geht Primär um den VRM1 und um den Verbauch. Die Karte findet einfach kein Ende. (wohl gemerkt die Lüfter laufen auf 100%) Der VRM1 zirpt wie bekloppt (was ehr seit ich die Akrte habe tut) und du meinst, ich reklamiere aus langer Weile?  Wenn der Händler die AKrte wieder verkauft ist das nicht mein Bier sondern das des Händlers. Ich schicke die Karte als defekt ein und wenn der Händler meint, er kann sie wieder verkaufen, was soll ich dafür können?

Und wenn mir andere Besitzer der VaporX versichern können, dass das Verhalten der Karte nicht normal ist, was soll darf ich die Karte dann nich reklamieren?

Des weiteren wird der VRM1 nach einiger zeit beim spielen so heiß, dass die Karte mehr Voltage bräuchte um den Stocktakt zu packen....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juni 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Wie weit bekommst du denn bei stock die Spannung runter?
> Normal kannst du doch auch die Karte mit stock laufen lassen, UV so viel wie da so geht, und mit gleicher Lüfterkurve doch bestimmt nur vielleicht 5°C mehr.
> Wäre doch immernoch absolut im Rahmen, die Referenzdesigns gehen ja auch bis 95°C hoch.



Das ist das Problem...der Ram auf 1400mhz kann ich nicht weniger als -13mv geben da sonst im idle rumspackt. darum nehme ich bei -13mv gleich 1100/1400mhz nur sobald man den gputakt erhöht zb bei -44mv bei 975/1250mhz und real ~1,04mvauf 1100/1250mhz @-44mhz dann geht es auch mit der Spannung hoch was real anliegt ..wäre dann ~1,10v.....obwohl beides  auf-44mv steht....also alles nicht so einfach...ich müsste mal testen wie weit er bei 1030 runtergeht


----------



## hammelgammler (26. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem...der Ram auf 1400mhz kann ich nicht weniger als -13mv geben da sonst im idle rumspackt. darum nehme ich bei -13mv gleich 1100/1400mhz nur sobald man den gputakt erhöht zb bei -44mv bei 975/1250mhz und real ~1,04mvauf 1100/1250mhz @-44mhz dann geht es auch mit der Spannung hoch was real anliegt ..wäre dann ~1,10v.....obwohl beides  auf-44mv steht....also alles nicht so einfach...ich müsste mal testen wie weit er bei 1030 runtergeht



Hm... Schon doof das der RAM so viel braucht. 
Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen auch eine Vapor-X bestellen, mal schauen was bei mir dann so geht.  
Hoffe einfach mal das die Lüfter nicht klackern/schleifen und sie kein Spulenfiepen hat, das ist erstmal das wichtigste, und dafür bezahlen ich gerne den Aufpreis zur Vapor-X... 

Muss erstmal auf meinen 4790k warten, und den Rest. 
Karte ist ja eh noch nicht verfügbar...


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juni 2014)

Kann von euch jemand etwas näheres zur Asus Matrix sagen? 
ASUS ROG MATRIX-R9290X-P-4GD5 Platinum, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05D0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Also im direkten Vergleich zur Vapor-X meine ich.


----------



## Keinmand (26. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kann von euch jemand etwas näheres zur Asus Matrix sagen?
> ASUS ROG MATRIX-R9290X-P-4GD5 Platinum, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05D0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Also im direkten Vergleich zur Vapor-X meine ich.


 

Teuer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kann von euch jemand etwas näheres zur Asus Matrix sagen?
> ASUS ROG MATRIX-R9290X-P-4GD5 Platinum, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05D0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Also im direkten Vergleich zur Vapor-X meine ich.


 
Die Asus hat mehr Phasen und Wandler als das Referenzdesign. Ist aber noch wie dieses Aufgebaut. Die vaporX hat ebenfalls mehr Phasen und Wandler, ist aber komplett anders aufgebaut als das Referenzdesign in Bezug auf die Stromversorgung und ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen, dass die VaporX die Stromversorgung etwas besser kühlt.


----------



## Roundy (26. Juni 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hm... Schon doof das der RAM so viel braucht.
> Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen auch eine Vapor-X bestellen, mal schauen was bei mir dann so geht.
> Hoffe einfach mal das die Lüfter nicht klackern/schleifen und sie kein Spulenfiepen hat, das ist erstmal das wichtigste, und dafür bezahlen ich gerne den Aufpreis zur Vapor-X...
> 
> ...



Also was das mit den Lüftern angeht, kann ich dir die pcs+ ans herz legen... zumindest meine.
Ist zwar nicht der oc Spezialist die karte, dafür aber unter last unhörbar, auf 100% luffi Geschwindigkeit nur ein rauschen.
Und das bei offenem aufbau, weil das Gehäuse noch nicht da is 
Selbst bei 600fps+ fiept sie nicht, nichtmal wenn ich mit dem ohr ganz nah ran geh. (Gemessen in minecraft,  weiß allerdings nicht ob man das als Referenz nehmen kann )
Also von meiner seite ne klare Kaufempfehlung der karte 
Gruß


----------



## basic123 (26. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich vertsehe dein Problem nicht? Die Akrte läuft nicht am Anschlag. Es geht Primär um den VRM1 und um den Verbauch. Die Karte findet einfach kein Ende. (wohl gemerkt die Lüfter laufen auf 100%) Der VRM1 zirpt wie bekloppt (was ehr seit ich die Akrte habe tut) und du meinst, ich reklamiere aus langer Weile?  Wenn der Händler die AKrte wieder verkauft ist das nicht mein Bier sondern das des Händlers. Ich schicke die Karte als defekt ein und wenn der Händler meint, er kann sie wieder verkaufen, was soll ich dafür können?
> 
> Und wenn mir andere Besitzer der VaporX versichern können, dass das Verhalten der Karte nicht normal ist, was soll darf ich die Karte dann nich reklamieren?
> 
> Des weiteren wird der VRM1 nach einiger zeit beim spielen so heiß, dass die Karte mehr Voltage bräuchte um den Stocktakt zu packen....


 Probleme sollte man immer als erstes bei sich selbst suchen, nur so als kleiner Tipp. Und ich kenn keinen Händler, der dir garantiert, dass die Karte bei >1180MHz eindwandfreie Leistungsaufnahme oder niedrige VRM-Temperatur liefert. 
Zudem Übertakten >>> Garantie weg.  Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Probleme sollte man immer als erstes bei sich selbst suchen, nur so als kleiner Tipp. Und ich kenn keinen Händler, der dir garantiert, dass die Karte bei >1180MHz eindwandfreie Leistungsaufnahme oder niedrige VRM-Temperatur liefert.
> Zudem Übertakten >>> Garantie weg. Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung.



Falsch !!

 Man kauft sich eine Vapor weil diese eine bessere VRM Kühlung und bessere Bauteile verbaut hat . Und wenn so eine Karte fiept wie Sau und hohe VRM temps hat und sogar der Lüfter schleift , dann ist es wohl ein RMA Grund !!!!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Probleme sollte man immer als erstes bei sich selbst suchen, nur so als kleiner Tipp. Und ich kenn keinen Händler, der dir garantiert, dass die Karte bei >1180MHz eindwandfreie Leistungsaufnahme oder niedrige VRM-Temperatur liefert.
> Zudem Übertakten >>> Garantie weg.  Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung.


Die karte läuft immer @stock. Ich habe einmal OC betrieben und du willst mich dafür anprangern? Der VRM1 wird auch im normalen Betrieb sehr heiß und dadurch kommen gewisse Probleme.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Im Detail betrachtet läuft meine 290X @1100MHz mit 1.094 V...



Jo meine läuft auch mit -37mv in Heaven ohne Probleme....mit 1100/1250mhz so anliegend 1,09v bis 1,11v...aber in bf4 nach 10min freeze mit -31mv...nach 30min. mit -25mv gings über eine halbe stunde....muss ich heute noch testen

Haste den takt mit bf4 getestet ???

@ all

bitte zieht euren GPUz mal etwas in der länge dann seht ihr auch alle Details...so wie bei mir


----------



## Keinmand (26. Juni 2014)

Karte wurde ausgetauscht und kommt in den nächsten Tagen zurück


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Karte wurde ausgetauscht und kommt in den nächsten Tagen zurück


----------



## Thief55 (26. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Karte wurde ausgetauscht und kommt in den nächsten Tagen zurück


 
Dann mal viel Glück


----------



## Roundy (26. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Karte wurde ausgetauscht und kommt in den nächsten Tagen zurück



Ich drück die Daumen 
Gruß


----------



## basic123 (26. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Falsch !!
> 
> Man kauft sich eine Vapor weil diese eine bessere VRM Kühlung und bessere Bauteile verbaut hat . Und wenn so eine Karte fiept wie Sau und hohe VRM temps hat und sogar der Lüfter schleift , dann ist es wohl ein RMA Grund !!!!



Lies dir bitte nochmal meinen Post in Ruhe durch und sag mir nochmal was daran falsch ist. Es ging gar nicht darum was ein RMA Grund ist und was nicht. Oder du wolltest jemanden anderen "falsch" sagen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Lies dir bitte nochmal meinen Post in Ruhe durch und sag mir nochmal was daran falsch ist. Es ging gar nicht darum was ein RMA Grund ist und was nicht. oder du wolltest jemanden anderen "falsch" sagen.


 
 Habe ich  was meinst du wegen dem übertakten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juni 2014)

Was ist eigentlich aus Deathy93 und seiner 290 geworden?


----------



## basic123 (26. Juni 2014)

Drei mal darfst du raten, wer als einziger auf Mindfactory eine 1-Stern Bewertung abegeben hat. Der Typ fällt überall auf.



> Habe ich  was meinst du wegen dem übertakten?


Ich meine, dass kein Hersteller dir garantiert, dass die Karte bei Übertaktung stabil funktioniert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Drei mal darfst du raten, wer als einziger auf Mindfactory eine 1-Stern Bewertung abegeben hat. Der Typ fällt überall auf.


Bei welcher Karte? 

Edit: hab ihn gefunden. Sowohl bei VaporX als auch bei PCS+.


basic123 schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass kein Hersteller dir garantiert, dass die Karte bei Übertaktung stabil funktioniert.


Es geht mir ja nicht um's OC. Der Screenshot liegt ja mit primären Augenmerk auf dem VRM1.

Ich habe nach langem spielen immer wieder Artefakte im Bild. Die kommen davon, dass der VRM1 zu heiß wird wie es scheint und die Akrte den Stocktakt (denn ich verwende) nicht mehr schafft. Selbiges war gestern beim zu beobachten. Je heißer der VRM1, desto weniger Takt war drin.

Das mit den OC ist mir bewusst, dass der Hersteller da keine Garantie gibt, dass jede AKrte einen bestimmten Takt erreicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Drei mal darfst du raten, wer als einziger auf Mindfactory eine 1-Stern Bewertung abegeben hat. Der Typ fällt überall auf.
> 
> Ich meine, dass kein Hersteller dir garantiert, dass die Karte bei Übertaktung stabil funktioniert.



Das weis ich aber die funkt ja auch nicht im normalen Zustand richtig


----------



## basic123 (26. Juni 2014)

Wozu dann noch Übertakten? Gleich zurück und die nächste erst Übertakten, nachdem man festegestellt hat, dass diese in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juni 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Wozu dann noch Übertakten? Gleich zurück und die nächste erst Übertakten, nachdem man festegestellt hat, dass diese in Ordnung ist.


habe ich ja zu Erhalt der karte festgestellt. Aber ich kann nicht aller 3 Tage zur Post rennen wegen einer Reklamation. Das mit dem VRM1 und dem Takt habe ich her durch zufall eben gestern erst entdeckt. Andere meinten es liege am Spiel.


----------



## Thaiminater (26. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> habe ich ja zu Erhalt der karte festgestellt. Aber ich kann nicht aller 3 Tage zur Post rennen wegen einer Reklamation. Das mit dem VRM1 und dem Takt habe ich her durch zufall eben gestern erst entdeckt. Andere meinten es liege am Spiel.



Hab ich die letzten Tage auch gemacht erst Tastatur am Arsch dann Maus und dann noch Handy


----------



## Minutourus (26. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kann von euch jemand etwas näheres zur Asus Matrix sagen?
> ASUS ROG MATRIX-R9290X-P-4GD5 Platinum, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05D0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Also im direkten Vergleich zur Vapor-X meine ich.



Uuuu Achtung - Ich habe eine ASUS R9 290 CUII OC und bei dem Kühler liegen nur 3 von 5 Heatpipes auf und bei der Matrix ist genau das selbe (http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/xcga...ixPlantinum/ASUSR9290xMatrixPlantinum_079.jpg) dadurch wird auch die Karte heißer als die Vapor-X und dadurch natürlich um einiges lauter, mein Rat - Finger weg von der Asus....

Edit:
Was ich noch vergessen habe, zumindest meine Asus hat Elpida Speicher die sich um einiges schlechter übertakten ließen (was heißt schlechter - eine richtige Megakrücke) als die Hynix der Vapor-X....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juni 2014)

Minutourus schrieb:


> Uuuu Achtung - Ich habe eine ASUS R9 290 CUII OC und bei dem Kühler liegen nur 3 von 5 Heatpipes auf und bei der Matrix ist genau das selbe (http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/xcga...ixPlantinum/ASUSR9290xMatrixPlantinum_079.jpg) dadurch wird auch die Karte heißer als die Vapor-X und dadurch natürlich um einiges lauter, mein Rat - Finger weg von der Asus....
> 
> Edit:
> Was ich noch vergessen habe, zumindest meine Asus hat Elpida Speicher die sich um einiges schlechter übertakten ließen (was heißt schlechter - eine richtige Megakrücke) als die Hynix der Vapor-X....


 
Danke für das Bild. Bei der normalen Asus habe ich es gewusst, aber bei der Matrix


----------



## Roundy (26. Juni 2014)

Ok leute meine karte hab ich jetzt mal auf 1000/1300 getaktet, neuester treiber drauf und dann gezockt.
Läuft super, nichts zu bemängeln,  vrm1 wird so an die 70°C heiß, vrm2 so um die 55°C die kern temperatur ist so bei 60°C.
Das alles bei offenem aubau (morgen kommts Gehäuse )
Die luffi Drehzahl muss ich mir nochmal anschauen,  stört auf jeden fall nicht und ist eigentlich nicht zu hören obwohl die karte ungefähr 40cm von mir weg is ohne Hindernis dazwischen. 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ok leute meine karte hab ich jetzt mal auf 1000/1300 getaktet, neuester treiber drauf und dann gezockt.
> Läuft super, nichts zu bemängeln,  vrm1 wird so an die 70°C heiß, vrm2 so um die 55°C die kern temperatur ist so bei 60°C.
> Das alles bei offenem aubau (morgen kommts Gehäuse )
> Die luffi Drehzahl muss ich mir nochmal anschauen,  stört auf jeden fall nicht und ist eigentlich nicht zu hören obwohl die karte ungefähr 40cm von mir weg is ohne Hindernis dazwischen.
> Gruß



Cool....auf wieviel % Luffi läuft sie denn? bei welcher Spannung und welchem game ?


----------



## derneuemann (27. Juni 2014)

Also zur ASUS Matrix nochmal
ASUS ROG Matrix Radeon R9 290X und GeForce GTX 780 Ti im Test

der Speicher ist nicht der Selbe wie bei der R9 Referenz von Elpidia... Zwar elpidia aber andere Spezifikation! Die sind vom Hersteller her für 1500MHz bei 1,5 V spezifiziert, also würde mit OC Ergebnissen rechen um min 1650MHz  bei 1,5V. 
Wenn das mehr Geld an der Stelle nicht stört würde ich auf jeden Fall die ASUS Matrix Platinum nehmen. Wenn es um OC geht. Und selbst wenn nicht alle Heatpipes direkt aufliegen funktioniert der Kühler sehr gut. Laut Test den ich verlinkt habe ist die Karte leiser als eine Tri-X von Sapphire, diese ist leiser als eine Vapor X von Sapphire...

Diese Info ist für             PSEUDOEPHEDRIN       gedacht gewesen!!!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juni 2014)

Seit wann ist die VaporX lauter als die TriX? Da müssen mich meine Ohren betrügen. 

Naja schlecht liest sich das nicht, aber den Lautstärketest kann man vergessen. Lautstärke in db ist 
Da sind Sone viel Aussagekräftiger und genauer.

Des weiteren macht die Asus aus meiner Sicht nur unter Wasser wirklich Sinn.

Und die Temperaturen der Stromversorgung sind sicherlich auch höher als bei der VaporX.
Und wieso verbaut Asus nicht einfach Samsungspeicher?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Roundy (27. Juni 2014)

Mein tipp is ja die pcs+, aber weißte ja schon 
Nachdem so viele rumgeflamt haben, dass die voll gerne fiept und so war ich ersmal skeptisch, aver jetzt... super karte   
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (27. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Seit wann ist die VaporX lauter als die TriX? Da müssen mich meine Ohren betrügen.
> 
> Naja schlecht liest sich das nicht, aber den Lautstärketest kann man vergessen. Lautstärke in db ist
> Da sind Sone viel Aussagekräftiger und genauer.
> ...


 
Mit Werkseinstellung ist die Vapor X lauter als die Tri-X, aber auch Kühler...
Und wenn OC dann macht die ASUS schon mehr sinn für mich weil einfach die höhrewertige Versorgung da ist. Ja ob jetzt unter Wasser oder mit einem Eigenbaukühler oder einem Morpheus mit starken Lüftern, finde ich eigentlich egal. Für mich macht die ASUS dann am meisten Sinn!
Und der Speicher ist höher spezifiziert als der auf der Sapphire, also müsste der ASUS Speicher mehr reserven für OC haben. Ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem auf den REF Karten...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Mit Werkseinstellung ist die Vapor X lauter als die Tri-X, aber auch Kühler...
> Und wenn OC dann macht die ASUS schon mehr sinn für mich weil einfach die höhrewertige Versorgung da ist. Ja ob jetzt unter Wasser oder mit einem Eigenbaukühler oder einem Morpheus mit starken Lüftern, finde ich eigentlich egal. Für mich macht die ASUS dann am meisten Sinn!
> Und der Speicher ist höher spezifiziert als der auf der Sapphire, also müsste der ASUS Speicher mehr reserven für OC haben. Ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem auf den REF Karten...


Ist mir schon klar aber was ist, wenn man einen OC-unfreundlichen Chip erwischt? Und nur weil der Speicher höher spezifiziert ist, heißt dass noch lange nicht, dass er auch mehr machen muss als der vom Ref 
Und eine OC Karte muss nicht mehr schaffen, als eine normale Karte 

Mit Aftermarketkühlern würde ich da nicht erst großartig anfangen, die meisten auch keine Leistung mehr bringen, um die Stromversorgung ordentlich zu kühlen.

Und wo ist die VaporX lauter als die TriX? Ich hatte beide (wobei ich Erstere noch habe) und die triX war bei definitiv lauter.

Edit: Hat jemand eine WaKü von euch? Also CPU only? Würde mich mal interessieren wie warm die Akrte wird. Oben ziehts ja die Luft dann raus, wenn der Radi oben ist.


----------



## Rodolfos (27. Juni 2014)

So ich mach jetzt mal im richtigen Thread weiter und nicht in einem kaufberatungspost. Hab jetzt mal die neue vapor-x ohne irgendwelche Veränderungen mit Heaven Benchmark 4.0 laufen lassen, mir kommt der wert recht gering vor aber ich glaube ich hatte eine falsche einstellung. GPU-Z Log gibts auch dazu, wenn wer was dazu zu sagen hat dann einfach mal melden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Ich schau nachher mal.....
Installiere mal msi afterburner und nutze die OSD Funktion 

schalten deine Luffis nun ab im idle ?


----------



## Rodolfos (27. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich schau nachher mal.....
> Installiere mal msi afterburner und nutze die OSD Funktion
> 
> schalten deine Luffis nun ab im idle ?


 
ich hab im anderen post schon geantwortet, aber mache jetzt hier weiter  ich weis nicht ob sie abschalten.. kann den PC nicht öffnen und reinsehen, dafür müsste ich erstmal wieder alles umbauen. Und die ganze arbeit nur um zu sehen ob die Lüfter ausschalten?

Ein tool wäre cool für sowas


----------



## Roundy (27. Juni 2014)

@rolf (rodolfos )
Der wert is ganz ok, meine pcs+ macht da so um die 1290, also 
Wenn du nen paar seiten im fred zurück schaust, da haben wir mal alle nen paar mal gebencht (heaven) da kannste vergleichen.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> So ich mach jetzt mal im richtigen Thread weiter und nicht in einem kaufberatungspost. Hab jetzt mal die neue vapor-x ohne irgendwelche Veränderungen mit Heaven Benchmark 4.0 laufen lassen, mir kommt der wert recht gering vor aber ich glaube ich hatte eine falsche einstellung. GPU-Z Log gibts auch dazu, wenn wer was dazu zu sagen hat dann einfach mal melden.



so nun mal bei mir 1030/1400mhz..also passt soweit


----------



## Rodolfos (27. Juni 2014)

Naja mal schauen, so falsch war die investition garnicht. gibt ja noch 3 spiele dazu, auch wenn das system von AMD etwas nervt .. die wollen kopie der rechnung und den code haben damit sie freischalten :/

Bin ganz zufrieden mit der karte  jetzt ist erstmal wieder 2 bis 3 jahre ruhe am pc


----------



## Thief55 (27. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so nun mal bei mir 1030/1400mhz..also passt soweit


 
1920x1072?


----------



## Rodolfos (27. Juni 2014)

macht das in der performance was aus ob man fenstermodus oder fullscreen hat ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Ne eigentlich nicht....hatte eigentlich extreme hd eingestellt


----------



## hammelgammler (27. Juni 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> macht das in der performance was aus ob man fenstermodus oder fullscreen hat ?


 
Naja zumindest sind es 8 Pixel in der höhe weniger zu berechnen... 
Sind also nur 0,99259259259 mal so viel Rechenaufwand wie mit Full HD...


----------



## Roundy (27. Juni 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Naja zumindest sind es 8 Pixel in der höhe weniger zu berechnen...
> Sind also nur 0,99259259259 mal so viel Rechenaufwand wie mit Full HD...



Joo ein prozent... kann man vernachlässigen 
Aber ganz genau ises ja nicht 
Gruß


----------



## Rodolfos (27. Juni 2014)

achso okay


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Slow


----------



## Keinmand (27. Juni 2014)

hihi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1ch1 (27. Juni 2014)

Passt der AC IV eig auf die Tri-x?

Beim akktuellen Mindfactory preis, wäre es eine überlegung wert, und wenn sie im idle zulaut ist könnte man den AC nehmen, und zusätzlich die SpaWas noch durch die Backplate nach unten drücken.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> hihi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puh steinigt ihn 

Da sieht man mal, dass die Nvidias im Benchmark besser weg kommen.


m1ch1 schrieb:


> Passt der AC IV eig auf die Tri-x?
> 
> Beim akktuellen Mindfactory preis, wäre es eine überlegung wert, und wenn sie im idle zulaut ist könnte man den AC nehmen, und zusätzlich die SpaWas noch durch die Backplate nach unten drücken.


Ja ist Refefenzdesign.


----------



## Rodolfos (27. Juni 2014)

die gtx 780 ti steht aber nicht im vergleich zur r9 290, da ist schon eher die r9 290x ein vergleich oder nicht ?


----------



## Keinmand (27. Juni 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> die gtx 780 ti steht aber nicht im vergleich zur r9 290, da ist schon eher die r9 290x ein vergleich oder nicht ?


 
die ist dann halt ein paar % schneller


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum keine Lüfter % Anzeige im AB OSD?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Puh steinigt ihn
> 
> Da sieht man mal, dass die Nvidias im Benchmark besser weg kommen.
> 
> Ja ist Refefenzdesign.



ach bei 1150mhz kern takt..kein wunder  aber valley und heaven liegen den nvidias besser....er kann mich ja mal mit seiner 780ti für 600€ mal im 3Dmark11 schlagen 





Roundy schrieb:


> Joo ein prozent... kann man vernachlässigen
> Aber ganz genau ises ja nicht  sogar mehr punkte
> 
> 
> ...




so hier mal richtig und?? sogar mehr punkte


----------



## derneuemann (27. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar aber was ist, wenn man einen OC-unfreundlichen Chip erwischt? Und nur weil der Speicher höher spezifiziert ist, heißt dass noch lange nicht, dass er auch mehr machen muss als der vom Ref  Der schafft aber auf jeden fall die Spezifikation... Dazu hast du irgendeinen Test in der die Matrix sich beim Speicher schlecht takten lässt?
> Und eine OC Karte muss nicht mehr schaffen, als eine normale Karte  Das ist immer so, ist doch klar. Der Chip entscheidet. Aber eine Ref Karte mit 400+W belasten willst du nicht wirklich, oder?
> 
> Mit Aftermarketkühlern würde ich da nicht erst großartig anfangen, die meisten auch keine Leistung mehr bringen, um die Stromversorgung ordentlich zu kühlen.
> ...


 
Nach wie vor sage ich ASUS Matrix statt Sapphire, ist halt meine Meinung!


----------



## derneuemann (27. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> hihi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1162MHz sind 25% über den Hersteller angaben! Lass deine TI mit 1160 MHz mal gegen eine R9 290X mit 1200MHz antreten, dann ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß. Sondern eher im Bereich 5%...

Trotzdem natürlich ein sehr gutes Ergebnis...


----------



## Keinmand (27. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> 1162MHz sind 25% über den Hersteller angaben! Lass deine TI mit 1160 MHz mal gegen eine R9 290X mit 1200MHz antreten, dann ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß. Sondern eher im Bereich 5%...
> 
> Trotzdem natürlich ein sehr gutes Ergebnis...


 
aber nix overclocking und so, zeig mir mal ne 1200mhz R290x die nicht übertaktet ist 

@Evgasüchtiger: Können wir gern machen, musst mir nur sagen welchen, wirst zwar nen vorteil haben wegen dem hochgezüchteten i7 aber egal


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> aber nix overclocking und so, zeig mir mal ne 1200mhz R290x die nicht übertaktet ist
> 
> @Evgasüchtiger: Können wir gern machen, musst mir nur sagen welchen, wirst zwar nen vorteil haben wegen dem hochgezüchteten i7 aber egal


Ich mah mit mit meinem i5[emoji16]


----------



## Keinmand (27. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich mah mit mit meinem i5[emoji16]


 
OK, wo gibts den Download, braucht man wahrscheinlich die vollversion für 1080p oder ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> OK, wo gibts den Download, braucht man wahrscheinlich die vollversion für 1080p oder ?




 hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-ranking-3d-mark-11-a.html

 guck aufn zweiten platz


----------



## Keinmand (27. Juni 2014)

glaub ich hab da keine chance wenn ich mit die anderen 780ti mit 1300mhz anschaue


----------



## hammelgammler (27. Juni 2014)

Benchmarks sind eh immer so eine Sache... 
Kommt doch nur auf die Performance in richtigen Games an. 
Und da ist die 780ti fast immer überlegen.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. Juni 2014)

genauso wie beim preis 

mfg


----------



## Keinmand (27. Juni 2014)

P12957 

 total versagt^^


----------



## Roundy (27. Juni 2014)

soo erster post vom neuen pc aus 
ich hab ma ne frage, und zwar ist das gehäuse jetzt da, allerdings wird die graka so an die 10°C wärmer als im offenen aufbau... normal?
und meine taktet jetzt nach ner 20min valley auch nen bissl rum, also von 0 auf 100 und wieder zurück...
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> glaub ich hab da keine chance wenn ich mit die anderen 780ti mit 1300mhz anschaue



Du wolltest mich schlagen  na dann mal los


----------



## Keinmand (27. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du wolltest mich schlagen  na dann mal los


 
schaffe nur 13k


----------



## hammelgammler (27. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du wolltest mich schlagen  na dann mal los



Alter hast den Speicher aber mehr als ordentlich hohe gezogen bei dem Benchmark... 
Echt krass. 


Die Vapor-X soll mal endlich wieder Verfügbar sein...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> schaffe nur 13k



Fast drann  ich habe nur 1,29v Max anliegen gehabt  bisl geht noch


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> soo erster post vom neuen pc aus
> ich hab ma ne frage, und zwar ist das gehäuse jetzt da, allerdings wird die graka so an die 10°C wärmer als im offenen aufbau... normal?
> und meine taktet jetzt nach ner 20min valley auch nen bissl rum, also von 0 auf 100 und wieder zurück...
> Gruß



Jo normal  WIE HEIß GENAU GPU UND VRM ?


----------



## Roundy (27. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo normal  WIE HEIß GENAU GPU UND VRM ?



Gpu war so bei ~70, vrm1 bei an die 80 und vrm2 bei 65...
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Gpu war so bei ~70, vrm1 bei an die 80 und vrm2 bei 65...
> Gruß



Wie war der Takt und Spannung luffigeschwindigkeit ?

Welches Gehäuse haste nochmal?


----------



## Roundy (27. Juni 2014)

Das nanoxia deep silence 2.
1000/1300
Ich mach dir Montag mal nen screeny bin das Wochenende nicht daheim.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das nanoxia deep silence 2.
> 1000/1300
> Ich mach dir Montag mal nen screeny bin das Wochenende nicht daheim.
> Gruß



Okay


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das nanoxia deep silence 2.
> 1000/1300
> Ich mach dir Montag mal nen screeny bin das Wochenende nicht daheim.
> Gruß


Dir ist bewusst, dass dein Gehäuse gedämmt ist und dadurch noch einmal ein paar Grad mehr hat..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das nanoxia deep silence 2.
> 1000/1300
> Ich mach dir Montag mal nen screeny bin das Wochenende nicht daheim.
> Gruß



Setze oben noch zwei luffis ein die rauspusten


----------



## Keinmand (27. Juni 2014)

@Evgasüchtiger: muss ich doch enttäuschen 
gerade 3DMark update geladen und nun schaff ich P13244, du hast wegen dem Prozessor soviele punkte 

Keinmand: 

Graphics Score
19883 

Physics Score
    6563 

Combined Score
    6700 

Evgasüchtiger: 

Graphics Score
18127 

Physics Score
    12209 

Combined Score
    11377


----------



## eXquisite (27. Juni 2014)

> so hier mal richtig und?? sogar mehr punkte




Tja, und ich hab noch mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn meine Karte bei 1,25 Volt (Meist nur 1,245) die 1210 Mhz und 1575 aufm Speicher schafft, kann man das 24/7 lassen? Überlege den Kram ins Bios einzubinden.

Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Tja, und ich hab noch mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Musst du wissen. Meine persönliche Devise ist: Was eine Karte @stock nicht schafft, schafft sie auch nicht mit OC


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Tja, und ich hab noch mehr
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=750322"/>
> 
> ...



Auch bei 1030/1400mhz???! 

Max hatte ich 2633punkte  glaube ich in heaven


----------



## derneuemann (27. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> aber nix overclocking und so, zeig mir mal ne 1200mhz R290x die nicht übertaktet ist
> 
> @Evgasüchtiger: Können wir gern machen, musst mir nur sagen welchen, wirst zwar nen vorteil haben wegen dem hochgezüchteten i7 aber egal


 
Ach so Werks OC gehört nicht mehr OC... Die von Nvidia spezifizierten Taktraten der TI liegen bei 928MHz und die hält die gerade so beim Referenzdesign...
Für mich ist übrigens nur Referenzdesign ausschlaggebend, weil mir zur Zeit nichts anderes in den Rechner kommt! Mini PC!
Dann lass deine Karte doch nochmal mit 928MHz durch laufen und siehe da, sie ist zwar noch schneller. Aber in einem Bereich von etwa 3Fps BUHUH... 
Was willst du hier eigentlich gerade aussagen? Deine TI ist eine Spitzenkarte (Was sie zwar ist) und unsere R9 290X sind nur lahme Krücken?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger: muss ich doch enttäuschen
> gerade 3DMark update geladen und nun schaff ich P13244, du hast wegen dem Prozessor soviele punkte
> 
> Keinmand:
> ...



Auch mit einem i7 schlägst mich nitt  ausser Du prugelst deine ti auf 1300mhz


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Auch mit einem i7 schlägst mich nitt


Wenn mein i5 irgendwann auf 6Ghz läuft überroll ich deine Krücke


----------



## Keinmand (28. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Auch mit einem i7 schlägst mich nitt  ausser Du prugelst deine ti auf 1300mhz



Pah, wir reden von der grafikkarte nicht vom prozessor 

Wenn ich ausgeschlafen hab hau ich den link mal rein


----------



## Keinmand (28. Juni 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ach so Werks OC gehört nicht mehr OC... Die von Nvidia spezifizierten Taktraten der TI liegen bei 928MHz und die hält die gerade so beim Referenzdesign... Für mich ist übrigens nur Referenzdesign ausschlaggebend, weil mir zur Zeit nichts anderes in den Rechner kommt! Mini PC! Dann lass deine Karte doch nochmal mit 928MHz durch laufen und siehe da, sie ist zwar noch schneller. Aber in einem Bereich von etwa 3Fps BUHUH... Was willst du hier eigentlich gerade aussagen? Deine TI ist eine Spitzenkarte (Was sie zwar ist) und unsere R9 290X sind nur lahme Krücken?



Du bist heute ja gut drauf 

Ich nutze die Gelegenheit, die verschiedenen Benchmarkergebnisse abzugleichen, da ich es einfach spannend finde. 

Nein ich hab auch nix gegen AMD, hab selber ne Vapor X, die kommt in den nächsten Tagen von der RMA zurück.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Pah, wir reden von der grafikkarte nicht vom prozessor
> 
> Wenn ich ausgeschlafen hab hau ich den link mal rein



Jo ###freu### 

Auf welchen Takt lief die 780ti eigentlich ?

Schönes WE euch allen 

Super Preis 

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Full-Retail-_946304.html 

@Pseudo 

Auf wieviel Punkte kommst du denn im 3DMark 11?


----------



## Keinmand (28. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo ###freu###  Auf welchen Takt lief die 780ti eigentlich ?  Schönes WE euch allen   Super Preis  http://m.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/4096MB-Sapphire-Radeon-R9-290-Tri-X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Full-Retail-_946304.html  @Pseudo  Auf wieviel Punkte kommst du denn im 3DMark 11?



Schwankte zwischen 1150 und 1163mhz
Beim physx test nur auf 3xx mhz :o


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Schwankte zwischen 1150 und 1163mhz
> Beim physx test nur auf 3xx mhz :o



Physx berechnet auch nur die cpu  da taktet die karte runter....das normal 
kannste nicht weiter ocen ?


----------



## Keinmand (28. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Physx berechnet auch nur die cpu  da taktet die karte runter....das normal  kannste nicht weiter ocen ?



Hö, dachte das is nur bei amd so 

Da is nix oc, will garantie nicht verlieren


----------



## Roundy (28. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Hö, dachte das is nur bei amd so
> 
> Da is nix oc, will garantie nicht verlieren



Bei normalem oc, solang du nicht an der spannung rumspielst, geht die garantie nucht flöten...
Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube, alles was du im CCC machen kannst ist mit Garantie, oder? 
Solange du dein Bios nicht flasht hast du allerdings keine Probleme, woran sollte man das aoc erkennen, außer vielleicht bei ner VaporX mit überhitztem Spannungswandler


----------



## hammelgammler (28. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo ###freu###
> 
> Auf welchen Takt lief die 780ti eigentlich ?
> 
> ...



Oh man... 
Da muss ich echt überlegen ob ich jetzt die Tri-X nehme oder die Vapor-X... :/
Klar die Vapor-X ist besser von der Kühlung mit dem VRM, aber so ein derber Preis Unterschied??? 
70€ für ein bisschen VRM Kühlung?? 
Ganz schön teuer der Spaß...


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Juni 2014)

Was für ein Geiler Preis, vielleicht tauscht man mir die 290-er TurboDuo gegen diese Karte, aber dann wird der Preis wieder hoch sein, gestern 407 Euro!

Scheda Video Ati Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X 4GB PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI,DP [11227-04-40G] - BPM Power


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juni 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Was für ein Geiler Preis, vielleicht tauscht man mir die 290-er TurboDuo gegen diese Karte, aber dann wird der Preis wieder hoch sein, gestern 407 Euro!
> 
> Scheda Video Ati Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X 4GB PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI,DP [11227-04-40G] - BPM Power



gleich zuschlagen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juni 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF

 so hier mal 24/7 Setting mit vapor @Default.....nur komisch das es bei dem letzen combi test nicht auf vollen 1030 geht sondern nur auf ~980mhz...mhhhhhh...die wird da ja auch kaum ausgelstet..ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Keinmand (28. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF
> 
> so hier mal 24/7 Setting mit vapor @Default.....nur komisch das es bei dem letzen combi test nicht auf vollen 1030 geht sondern nur auf ~980mhz...mhhhhhh...die wird da ja auch kaum ausgelstet..ist das bei euch auch so?



700punkte auseinander, geht ja dann doch 
auch wenns deine 24/7 settings sind


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> 700punkte auseinander, geht ja dann doch
> auch wenns deine 24/7 settings sind



 hier mal meine aktuellen24/7 Setting mit 1000/1300mhz....steht zwar 1030/1400mhz ist aber nett....auch gpuz zeigt immer 1030/1400mhz an,,,nur wenns höher geht dann zeigt es das auch an..ist auch bei euch so?


AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Juni 2014)

SAPPHIRE 101373061 - Schede Video - ePrice

Italien verscherbelt regelrecht die R9 290 - Vapor X - Tri X unter 300 Euro!
Da kommt wohl was Neues auf uns zu, überarbeitete R9 290X und R9 295X
so wie gestern spekuliert wurde im Forum (italienisches)

AMD Referenz Design, ABER dennoch Wahnsinns Preis:
http://www.eprice.it/schede-video-SAPPHIRE/d-5222565

Seht euch die Preise an!
Anfang die R9 290 abzuverkaufen, da eine überarbeitete, Vor Allem KÜHLERE, etwas höher getaktete R9 290X kommt und für die R9 295 wohl ein Wasserkühler oder ausschließlich Custom Design (Womöglich)
Die Neue R9 290X sollte die GTX 780 TI wohl leicht schlagen, zumindest gleich auf sein... und weitaus billiger!
Zudem wird wohl der Blackscreen Bug beseitigt werden, oder zumindest bei den Speicher Modulen besser selektiert werden, Hynics!


----------



## Aldrearic (28. Juni 2014)

Ich nutze meinen neuen Pc mit der Sapphire 290 Tri-X seit gut einer Woche.
Ab und zu im Idle Zustand, dass der Bildschirm einfach schwarz wurde. Ich habe bisher an der Karte nichts im Takt verändert, läuft so wie sie ausgeliefert wurde. Passiert willkürlich, manchmal Tagelang nichts und an einem Tag wie heute 1-3x.
Entweder kommt das Bild von selber wieder, oder ich muss den Pc neustarten. Stromanschlüsse sind beie, 8 u 6 Pin angeschlossen an einem 12V Rail am NT.
Temperatur kanns nicht liegen, max 40° im Idle.

Ist das normal?


----------



## hammelgammler (28. Juni 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> SAPPHIRE 101373061 - Schede Video - ePrice
> 
> Italien verscherbelt regelrecht die R9 290 - Vapor X - Tri X unter 300 Euro!
> Da kommt wohl was Neues auf uns zu, überarbeitete R9 290X und R9 295X
> ...



Der Preis ist ja der Hammer. 
Gibt's irgend einen Nachteil wenn ich aus Italien bestelle?...


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Juni 2014)

Denke nicht, RMA funktioniert reibungslos, dauert aber bedeutend länger als in Deutschland...


----------



## Roundy (28. Juni 2014)

Also bei mir ist das ben ref design...
Das kannst dir auch in dt. bestellen.
Gruß


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. Juni 2014)

Beim heaven bench läuft die karte auch mit 1205 MHz ohne Fehler durch genau so wie beim valley. 
Der 3dmark11 gibt nur viele Punkte in Verbindung mir ner aktuellen I7 CPU der läuft ja nicht mal in 1080p.

PS: Gibt es eigentlich neue BIOS Versionen für die r9 290(x) Karten oder einen Editor?


----------



## Rodolfos (28. Juni 2014)

So dritter Tag mit der karte nun und probleme fangen an. Hier mal ein screen von grid autosport



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte geht sobald ich das Spiel auch nur im Hauptmenü starte sofort auf 73 grad gpu temp und fährt die Belüftung auf 40% hoch, das ist auch nicht unbedingt normal. Mir wurde auch bei der Installation angezeigt da sich mit der r9 290 nicht die mindesanforderungen erfülle ..


----------



## Roundy (28. Juni 2014)

Hä ich versteh das problem nicht, 40% sind doch normal, genauso wie 70°...
Und was ist an dem bild besonders 
Gruß


----------



## Rodolfos (28. Juni 2014)

du erkennst nicht das alle fahrzeuge gleich aussehen in rot und schwarze stellen haben? normal sind die autos mit werbung drauf ... wenn ich ein auto selbst fahre sieht es genauso aus, die anderen autos sind einfach nur weis .. da fehlen grafiken

hier für dich mal rote kreise ... also wenn das keine grafikfehler sind weis ich auch nicht


----------



## Roundy (28. Juni 2014)

Das sieht aber aus alsp obs am spiel liegt... die vapor kann viel, aber texturen sauber austauschen...
Installier das spiel mal neu. 
Gruß


----------



## XFX31 (28. Juni 2014)

Servus miteinander,

nach ein wenig recherchieren hab ich gelesen dass die PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ nicht wie auf der Herstellerseite 26,6 cm lang ist sondern ca. 29,5cm?

Kann das hier jemand bestätigen? Bzw. ist das dann die Gesamtlänge inkl. Anschlüsse (DVI,tec.) oder ist die Karte rein von der Platine + Lüfter 29,5cm?

Mein Problem ist das ich in meinem Case (Zalman Z11) nur 29cm (Platine+Lüfter) Platz habe, wäre also dringend die Info da ich die Karte gern bestellen würde!

Alternativ und kürzer wäre dann immer noch die XFX DD Black, die hat nun ein Kumpel und die ist lediglich 28,5cm lang und nicht wie auf der Herstellerseite 29,5cm, würde also bei mir perfect hineinpassen und ist extrem leise!

Danke im Vorraus,
Grüße


----------



## Roundy (28. Juni 2014)

Sry bin grad nicht daheim, am Montag mess ich, sie ist aber auf jeden fall deutlich länger als die 26cm.
29,5 könnten hinkommen.
Ansonsten kannst du vllt nen Festplatten Käfig rausnehmen?
Oder halt ggF mit brachialer Gewalt und nem Hammer 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

Naja ich würde sogar 30,5cm sagen. Habe nicht gemessen


----------



## Keinmand (28. Juni 2014)

29,6cm steht auch in der geizhals info

PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BertB (28. Juni 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> du erkennst nicht das alle fahrzeuge gleich aussehen in rot und schwarze stellen haben? normal sind die autos mit werbung drauf ... wenn ich ein auto selbst fahre sieht es genauso aus, die anderen autos sind einfach nur weis .. da fehlen grafiken
> 
> hier für dich mal rote kreise ... also wenn das keine grafikfehler sind weis ich auch nicht


da käm ich nie drauf, dass das an der karte liegen könnte,
das game ist doch nagelneu, wart mal den nächsten patch ab, oder amd treiberupgrade


----------



## XFX31 (28. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> 29,6cm steht auch in der geizhals info
> 
> PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Super Danke für die Info!!! Das ist leider definitiv zu groß, außer es bezieht sich eben auf die gesamte Karte, dann wäre der Body ja nur ca. 28,8 und würde passen^^



Roundy schrieb:


> Sry bin grad nicht daheim, am Montag mess ich, sie ist aber auf jeden fall deutlich länger als die 26cm.
> 29,5 könnten hinkommen.
> Ansonsten kannst du vllt nen Festplatten Käfig rausnehmen?
> Oder halt ggF mit brachialer Gewalt und nem Hammer
> Gruß


 
Das mit dem Festplatten Käfig hab ich schon überlegt, ist aber definitiv zuviel arbeit, vorher kaufe ich eine andere/kürzere Karte 




Roundy schrieb:


> Sry bin grad nicht daheim, am Montag mess ich, sie ist aber auf jeden fall deutlich länger als die 26cm.
> 29,5 könnten hinkommen.
> Ansonsten kannst du vllt nen Festplatten Käfig rausnehmen?
> Oder halt ggF mit brachialer Gewalt und nem Hammer
> Gruß


 

Jepp wäre echt super wenn Du genau messen könntest, wenn Platine + Kühler wirklich 29,6cm sind dann kommt Sie für mich nicht in Frage.
Wenn es das Gesamtmaß ist sollte Sie bei mir reinpassen, wäre echt super wenn Du das genau nochmal messen könntest^^

Jeder andere der gerade eine hat kann natürlich auch kurz messen, würde mir wirklich sehr helfen da die Karte mein Favorit ist!!!


----------



## Roundy (28. Juni 2014)

XFX31 schrieb:


> Super Danke für die Info!!! Das ist leider definitiv zu groß, außer es bezieht sich eben auf die gesamte Karte, dann wäre der Body ja nur ca. 28,8 und würde passen^^
> 
> Das mit dem Festplatten Käfig hab ich schon überlegt, ist aber definitiv zuviel arbeit, vorher kaufe ich eine andere/kürzere Karte
> 
> ...



Was brauchst du genau?
Von kühler ende bis slotblende, oder von pcb ende bis slotenblende?
Btw. Super karte bin voll zufrieden 
Gruß


----------



## XFX31 (28. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Was brauchst du genau?
> Von kühler ende bis slotblende, oder von pcb ende bis slotenblende?
> Btw. Super karte bin voll zufrieden
> Gruß


 
von Kühler bis Slotblende wäre super, das würde reichen^^ Sind hoffentlich unter 29cm, dann würde es bei mir passen


----------



## Aldrearic (28. Juni 2014)

Musste wegen 2cm auch n neues Gehäuse holen, da die Tri-X sonst nicht rein passte. Diese ist leider auch 30.5cm lang, aber ansonsten eine wunderbare Silent Karte.


----------



## derneuemann (28. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Du bist heute ja gut drauf
> 
> Ich nutze die Gelegenheit, die verschiedenen Benchmarkergebnisse abzugleichen, da ich es einfach spannend finde.
> 
> Nein ich hab auch nix gegen AMD, hab selber ne Vapor X, die kommt in den nächsten Tagen von der RMA zurück.


 
Hast recht, war auf dem falschen Fuss!!!


----------



## Rikko_V2 (29. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> da käm ich nie drauf, dass das an der karte liegen könnte,
> das game ist doch nagelneu, wart mal den nächsten patch ab, oder amd treiberupgrade



Liegt auch nicht an der Karte aber hab die gleichen Fehler auch bei mir 290X.
Nvidia Leute genauso, schon rumgelesen <.<
Liegt wohl am Game, frag mich nur warum nur manche das Problem haben.


----------



## roNskI (29. Juni 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Musste wegen 2cm auch n neues Gehäuse holen, da die Tri-X sonst nicht rein passte. Diese ist leider auch 30.5cm lang, aber ansonsten eine wunderbare Silent Karte.



Ich hab mein Festplattenschacht etwas nach hinten gebogen um die Vapor x rein zubekommen


----------



## Rodolfos (29. Juni 2014)

Rikko_V2 schrieb:


> Liegt auch nicht an der Karte aber hab die gleichen Fehler auch bei mir 290X.
> Nvidia Leute genauso, schon rumgelesen <.<
> Liegt wohl am Game, frag mich nur warum nur manche das Problem haben.


 
Lustigerweise wird bei mir auch die r9 290 nicht akzeptabel angezeigt in den systemanforderungen. dabei ist grid schon immer gratis bei never settle dabei, also müsste es doch auch ein amd evolved titel sein


----------



## BertB (29. Juni 2014)

alles codemasters zeug ist gaming evolved,
wird halt noch bug sein


----------



## Thief55 (29. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand von euch noch eine Idee wie der vram sich im Leerlauf runtertakten kann wenn man einen Bildschirm mit über 60Hz hat? 
Weil ich hab meinen Bildschirm immer auf 90Hz weshalb sich dann der Memory clock im Leerlauf nicht runtertaktet


----------



## Roundy (29. Juni 2014)

Kannst du das nicht über nen Profil in msi afterburner erzwingen?
Meiner taktet sich auf 150mhz runter allerdings @60hz
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch noch eine Idee wie der vram sich im Leerlauf runtertakten kann wenn man einen Bildschirm mit über 60Hz hat?
> Weil ich hab meinen Bildschirm immer auf 90Hz weshalb sich dann der Memory clock im Leerlauf nicht runtertaktet


Soweit ich weiß taktet er nur bis 60Hz runter


----------



## Thief55 (29. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Kannst du das nicht über nen Profil in msi afterburner erzwingen? Meiner taktet sich auf 150mhz runter allerdings @60hz Gruß



Dann muss ich ja jedesmal die Profile wechseln wenn ich aus einem Spiel rausgehen:/


----------



## Thief55 (29. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß taktet er nur bis 60Hz runter



Ja... Deswegen frag ich ja ob man das nicht auch bei 90hz zum Beispiel erreichen kann


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Ja... Deswegen frag ich ja ob man das nicht auch bei 90hz zum Beispiel erreichen kann


Nein. Vielleicht mit BIOS Editor, wenn es da mittlerweile einen geben sollte


----------



## Roundy (29. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich ja jedesmal die Profile wechseln wenn ich aus einem Spiel rausgehen:/



Joa..  oder damit leben.. ist ja jetzt auch nicht das größte Problem 
Gruß


----------



## Thief55 (29. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Joa..  oder damit leben.. ist ja jetzt auch nicht das größte Problem  Gruß



Muss ich dann wohl  dachte nur das es vielleicht für den vram nicht das beste ist wenn der immer auf maximaltakt läuft im Hinblick auf die Lebensdauer :p


----------



## Keinmand (29. Juni 2014)

morgen kommt die Vapor zurück 

Beitrag 8000


----------



## Roundy (29. Juni 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> Muss ich dann wohl  dachte nur das es vielleicht für den vram nicht das beste ist wenn der immer auf maximaltakt läuft im Hinblick auf die Lebensdauer :p



Ich glaub bis der dir flöten geht is die karte schon ausgetauscht. 
Gruß


----------



## XFX31 (30. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Was brauchst du genau?
> Von kühler ende bis slotblende, oder von pcb ende bis slotenblende?
> Btw. Super karte bin voll zufrieden
> Gruß


 
Hey Roundy, wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit der Länge? Hast schon gemessen? wie gesagt von Kühler bis slotblende wäre super, ich hab da genau 29cm Platz, reicht das für die PCS+?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Roundy (30. Juni 2014)

Ne sry gestern spät heimgekommen. Jetzt ersma schule, bekommst doe daten so um ~14uhr ok?
Gruß


----------



## XFX31 (30. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ne sry gestern spät heimgekommen. Jetzt ersma schule, bekommst doe daten so um ~14uhr ok?
> Gruß


 
oki doki super, danke schonmal^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Juni 2014)

XFX31 schrieb:


> oki doki super, danke schonmal^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild wird dir zwar nicht viel nützen, aber du hast mal einen Vergleich der Länge zwischen TriX und PCS+. Ich würde die PCS+ auf ~30cm schätzen.


----------



## Roundy (30. Juni 2014)

Noch 3-4 stunden warten dann wisst ihrs 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Noch 3-4 stunden warten dann wisst ihrs
> Gruß


Ich frage mich gerade, wieso ich die Karte nie gemessen habe


----------



## XFX31 (30. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok Danke für das Bild, die TriX hatte ich schon daheim und die hat eben nicht gepasst, die war ca 1cm zu lang 

Seitdem suche ich eben eine gute alternative und die PCS+ sah eben rundum super aus und jetzt zählt wirklich jeder mm^^

Im Größten Notfall müsst ich ein neuen Gehäuse holden oder eben dann eine kürzere Variante wie die XFX DD oder die Gigabyte Windforce

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf die Messwerte von Roundy, danach werd ich sehen was ich machen muss, Gehäuse oder andere Karte


----------



## Roundy (30. Juni 2014)

@pseudo du hast sie mal gemessen, als ich dich fefragt hab... ist aber schon nen halbes jahr her. 

So dann ma zu den daten: sie ist von der slotblende bis ans Ende des kühlers 29,5cm lang.
Hier nen paar bilder von wo bis wo ich gemessen hab: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch Fragen?
Gruß


----------



## m1ch1 (30. Juni 2014)

hat eig schon jemand erfahrungen mit Amazon asu dem ausland gemacht? 

278€ für die 290 Tri-x bzw 330 für die VApor x sind echt hammermäßig. 
Beim Deutshcen Amazon zahlt man deutlich mehr.
ISt aber die frage wie es im falle eines defektes abläuft. sind die da ähnlich kulant wie in de (läuft es evtl sogar über den DE shop?)?

Edit: die Tri-x kostet bei Amazon.it direkt 325€ also uninteresant. aber die Vapro x wird für 330 von amazon.it verkauft und versendet.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> @pseudo du hast sie mal gemessen, als ich dich fefragt hab... ist aber schon nen halbes jahr her.


Echt? Lang ist's her


----------



## XFX31 (30. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> @pseudo du hast sie mal gemessen, als ich dich fefragt hab... ist aber schon nen halbes jahr her.
> 
> So dann ma zu den daten: sie ist von der slotblende bis ans Ende des kühlers 29,5cm lang.
> Hier nen paar bilder von wo bis wo ich gemessen hab:
> ...




Danke Roundy, das ist super, jetzt weiß ich das es definitiv nicht passt, sch***
Nun muss ich mal schauen was ich mach, vielleicht bekomm ich mein Case auch umgebaut, wird sich die Tage zeigen!

Nochmal danke und Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Juni 2014)

XFX31 schrieb:


> Danke Roundy, das ist super, jetzt weiß ich das es definitiv nicht passt, sch***
> Nun muss ich mal schauen was ich mach, vielleicht bekomm ich mein Case auch umgebaut, wird sich die Tage zeigen!
> 
> Nochmal danke und Gruß


 
Welches Case hast du denn?


----------



## XFX31 (30. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Welches Case hast du denn?



hab das Zalman Z11 Plus, hat offizell 29cm für die gesamtlänge inkl. Slotblende, bissle mehr würde gehn, eben knapp 29,5 inkl Slotblende. Da die PCS+ aber allein ohne Slotblende schon 29,4cm hat (siehe Bilde) werd ich die wohl net reinbekommen 

Muss jetzt mal schauen was ich mach, entweder anderes Case, umbauen oder ne andere Karte. XFX DD von meinem Kumpel hat ne länge von 28,5cm von Slotblende bis ende Kühler und ist echt leise und die Temps sind auch in Ordnung im Gegensatz zu manchen Tests im Netz. Alternative wäre noch die Windforce aber da hab ich gelesen das da einige defekte Karten aufm Markt sind.

Tendier daher zur XFX DD Black, die Kostet bei Mindfactory gerade 340,-

Naja ich schlaf mal ne nacht drüber, jetzt gibts erstmal Bier^^


----------



## Keinmand (30. Juni 2014)

wagenheber ins gehäuse gespannt und los gehts


----------



## XFX31 (1. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> wagenheber ins gehäuse gespannt und los gehts



wäre schön wenn es so einfach wäre und auch klappen würde^^

aber hey, da mein Gehäuse jetzt weder die TriX oder die PCS+ packt, welche der folgenden zwei würdet Ihr nehmen:

Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 3X OC

oder 

XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation Black Edition

Zur Info, die XFX hat ein Kumpel und ist echt leise und die Temps sind nie höher wie 80°C, mit bissle höherer Lüftersteuerung 70% wird sie nie wärmer wie 70°C.
Ist mein Favorit weil XFX zumindest früher immer für Qualität stand, hatte selber früher mal eine.
Zu Gigabyte kann ich nix sagen, laut Bewertungen ist Sie wohl lauter als die TriX und hat anscheinend viele fehlerhafte Karten auf dem Markt. Das ist jetzt rein subjektiv, daher wollte ich mal noch euere Meinung/Empfehlung hören. Oder gibt es noch ne andere Karte die kurz und gut ist, zb die ASUS?

Danke schonmal + Gruß


----------



## XFX31 (1. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> wagenheber ins gehäuse gespannt und los gehts



wäre schön wenn es so einfach wäre und auch klappen würde^^

aber hey, da mein Gehäuse jetzt weder die TriX oder die PCS+ packt, welche der folgenden zwei würdet Ihr nehmen:

Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 3X OC

oder 

XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation Black Edition

Zur Info, die XFX hat ein Kumpel und ist echt leise und die Temps sind nie höher wie 80°C, mit bissle höherer Lüftersteuerung 70% wird sie nie wärmer wie 70°C.
Ist mein Favorit weil XFX zumindest früher immer für Qualität stand, hatte selber früher mal eine.
Zu Gigabyte kann ich nix sagen, laut Bewertungen ist Sie wohl lauter als die TriX und hat anscheinend viele fehlerhafte Karten auf dem Markt. Das ist jetzt rein subjektiv, daher wollte ich mal noch euere Meinung/Empfehlung hören. Oder gibt es noch ne andere Karte die kurz und gut ist, zb die ASUS?

Danke schonmal + Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juli 2014)

XFX31 schrieb:


> wäre schön wenn es so einfach wäre und auch klappen würde^^
> 
> aber hey, da mein Gehäuse jetzt weder die TriX oder die PCS+ packt, welche der folgenden zwei würdet Ihr nehmen:
> 
> ...


Eindeutig den Windfurz


----------



## BertB (1. Juli 2014)

ich hab die ja beide, bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden,
heiß werden die nicht, mit genug drehzahl
zusammen sind sie halt schon laut dann

die xfx sieht sehr schick aus,
die gigabyte hat einen metalldeckel,

die gigabyte hat halt 1040MHz ab werk
dd black glaub nur 980MHz,

wobei meine dd non black klaglos bei 1040MHz mitläuft,
ohne spannungserhöhung

würde das angebot entscheiden lassen


----------



## derneuemann (1. Juli 2014)

Als alternative würde ich noch die MSI Twin Frozer in den Raum werfen. Die hat in verschiedenen Tests besser abgeschnitten! 
Wenn du bei deiner auswahl bleiben willst, würde ich die Münze werfen. (Macht keinen Unterschied)


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Juli 2014)

Immer mehr bieten die R9 290 Vapor X unter 350 Euro an, geht schon Richtung 320 bis 330 Euro!
Da sind die Karten in Deuschland nochmals 50+ Euro teurer  

R9 290 VAPOR, confronta prezzi e offerte r9 290 vapor su Trova Prezzi


----------



## Rodolfos (1. Juli 2014)

und du würdest deswegen wirklich im ausland bestellen? wegen lächerlichen 50 € bei einer Karte die sowieso fast 400 € kostet?


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> und du würdest deswegen wirklich im ausland bestellen? wegen lächerlichen 50 € bei einer Karte die sowieso fast 400 € kostet?


 Er wohnt in Italien


----------



## xxwollexx (1. Juli 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> hat eig schon jemand erfahrungen mit Amazon asu dem ausland gemacht?
> 
> 278€ für die 290 Tri-x bzw 330 für die VApor x sind echt hammermäßig.
> Beim Deutshcen Amazon zahlt man deutlich mehr.
> ...



Liegt nun auch bei 378€...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juli 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Liegt nun auch bei 378€...



sorry mal kurz ot

 in deiner Signatur steht 4470K und 256gb evo...das gibt es doch beides doch nicht so oder   kenne nur 4770K und 250gb evo


----------



## hammelgammler (1. Juli 2014)

@Evgasüchtiger 

Ich werde dir in den nächsten Tagen mal versuchen deinen zweiten Platz abzunehmen...  
Hab mir gerade eine 780Ti geholt, welche gamestable bei 1.15V 1250MHz machen soll, wohl gemerkt mit dem Referenzkühler. 

Kommt dann der Accelero Extreme IV drauf, 1.2V, der 4790k auf 4.7GHz und RAM auf 2400MHz. 
Ich denke damit werde ich es schaffen sich vom Thron zu schmeißen... 

Edit: Sorry für OT.


----------



## dertoni7 (1. Juli 2014)

Welche würdet ihr nehmen im Hinblick auf Leistung und Lautstärke?
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die PCS gefällt mir ja persönlich von der Optik alleine schon besser... wie siehts mit den Werten aus?


----------



## Roundy (1. Juli 2014)

Meine werte sind top  musst mal nen paar seiten vorne drann lesen 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juli 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Ich werde dir in den nächsten Tagen mal versuchen deinen zweiten Platz abzunehmen...
> Hab mir gerade eine 780Ti geholt, welche gamestable bei 1.15V 1250MHz machen soll, wohl gemerkt mit dem Referenzkühler.
> ...


 

 mit so einer karte bestimmt


----------



## Keinmand (1. Juli 2014)

Vapor ist da

warum kanns heut nicht schon Freitag sein


----------



## xxwollexx (2. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> sorry mal kurz ot
> 
> in deiner Signatur steht 4470K und 256gb evo...das gibt es doch beides doch nicht so oder   kenne nur 4770K und 250gb evo


 
Danke - war wohl an dem Abend ein Bierchen zuviel 
Die 830iger Version und 840 pro gab es ja nur in 128gb/256gb


----------



## Minutourus (2. Juli 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> Ich werde dir in den nächsten Tagen mal versuchen deinen zweiten Platz abzunehmen...
> Hab mir gerade eine 780Ti geholt, welche gamestable bei 1.15V 1250MHz machen soll, wohl gemerkt mit dem Referenzkühler.
> 
> ...


 
Die CPU geht ja schon dementsprechend  freut mich dich auch hier zu sehen.....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juli 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Ich werde dir in den nächsten Tagen mal versuchen deinen zweiten Platz abzunehmen...
> Hab mir gerade eine 780Ti geholt, welche gamestable bei 1.15V 1250MHz machen soll, wohl gemerkt mit dem Referenzkühler.
> ...


Köpfen 

Bin gespannt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich sollte das drinn sein ist ja auch eine ganz andere Preisliga 
Aber der Winter kommt und ich habe ja lange noch nicht die Spannngsgrenze erreicht  dann werden min 1300mhz angepeilt und 5ghz der i7


----------



## Minutourus (2. Juli 2014)

Sorry für kurzes OT:

5Ghz ist eine starke Ansage  , gibt nicht viele die das ansatzweise schaffen egal ob 4770k oder 4970k, generell hat sich wieder einmal bestätigt das die frühen Käufer einer 4970k viel weniger Vcore brauchen als die nächste Charge, im Luxx kommen schon die ersten die über 1.2V für 4.5Ghz brauchen.....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Juli 2014)

Minutourus schrieb:


> Sorry für kurzes OT:
> 
> 5Ghz ist eine starke Ansage  , gibt nicht viele die das ansatzweise schaffen egal ob 4770k oder 4970k, generell hat sich wieder einmal bestätigt das die frühen Käufer einer 4970k viel weniger Vcore brauchen als die nächste Charge, im Luxx kommen schon die ersten die über 1.2V für 4.5Ghz brauchen.....



Ich weiss


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (2. Juli 2014)

Sooo...
Bin zurück aus dem Urlaub.

Ihr seid ja fleißig gewesen. Habe einen Halben Tag gebraucht um mich wieder auf Stand zu lesen


----------



## Roundy (2. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Sooo...
> Bin zurück aus dem Urlaub.
> 
> Ihr seid ja fleißig gewesen. Habe einen Halben Tag gebraucht um mich wieder auf Stand zu lesen


 
joo so schauts aus... ne menge neuer karten dazugekommen 
Gruß


----------



## Minutourus (2. Juli 2014)

Neue User neue Karten


----------



## Roundy (2. Juli 2014)

und nen paar alte die nen lapi abzulösen hatten (ich z.b. )
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Juli 2014)

Jupp, meine PowerColor R9 290 Turboduo ist auch wieder auf die Reise gegangen:
Wurde meinerseits zum OnlineShop geschickt zur RMA

Hoffe dass ich eine andere Karte bekomme, (Vapor X, Tri-X) 
oder eine TurboDuo mit Hynics Speicher,- am Liebsten wohl aber das Geld Retour und dann kaufe ich mir Tonga, 
Besser wohl auf den R9 290 Refresh warten ....


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Juli 2014)

Na ihr, wollt mich mal wieder melden 

Wollt nur mal berichten, dass ich nun endlich eine Grafikkarte habe, die top ist.
Lag wohl doch nicht am Netzteil/Mainboard, wie viele hier behaupteten.

Bin jetzt wieder bei Nvidia und total zufrieden. Hatte übrigens auch vor kurzem ne GTX 770 DirectCU II vom Kumpel in meinem System und auch die hatte kein Spulenfiepen oder andere Probleme.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Jupp, meine PowerColor R9 290 Turboduo ist auch wieder auf die Reise gegangen:
> Wurde meinerseits zum OnlineShop geschickt zur RMA
> 
> Hoffe dass ich eine andere Karte bekomme, (Vapor X, Tri-X)
> ...


Tonga ist langsamer als die R9 290


----------



## Aldrearic (2. Juli 2014)

Tonga soll wohl auf der Höhe der 280X sein. Aber ist ja noch nichts definitiv bekannt.
Hol dir die VaporX TriX und du wirst zufrieden sein  Würde am liebsten auch die nehmen, aber hab schon ne TriX


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Juli 2014)

Dies weiß ich ja, deshalb das SMILE
Doch auf den echten Nachfolger zu warten lohnt es sich weitaus mehr, die Blackscreens und Zirpgeräuasche bei dieser Generation sind schon immens!


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (3. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte gestern beim TR zocken mal was ganz Neues. Einen Redscreen  das ist echt kein Witz. Dabei war der Mainscreen 24"er rot geworden und der 19"er hatte nach das normale Bild. Es hat dann ca. 3 Sekunden gedauert und dann hat der Rechner neu gestartet.

Hat einer ne Ahnung, was das sein kann?

Hab es erst einmal auf die CPU geschoben und Ihr ein paar mV mehr Offset gegönnt


----------



## Xcravier (3. Juli 2014)

Wir können ja einfach die Verschwörungstheorie erfinden, dass nvidea alle Boardpartner von Amd bestochen hat, damit sie extra schlechte Materialien, die oft fiepen oder Blackscreen erzeugen, verbauen  würden bestimmt viele glauben, wenn man das als Scherz-News auf irgendeiner Hardware Seite schreiben würde


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (3. Juli 2014)

Meine Karte läuft bis auf diesen einmaligen Aussetzer super. Kann ja auch gut sein, das es nicht an der Hardware, sondern am Game lag.


----------



## Minutourus (3. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern beim TR zocken mal was ganz Neues. Einen Redscreen  das ist echt kein Witz. Dabei war der Mainscreen 24"er rot geworden und der 19"er hatte nach das normale Bild. Es hat dann ca. 3 Sekunden gedauert und dann hat der Rechner neu gestartet.
> Hat einer ne Ahnung, was das sein kann?
> Hab es erst einmal auf die CPU geschoben und Ihr ein paar mV mehr Offset gegönnt


 
Meine Erfahrung nach treten RedScreens und BlackScreens auf wenn bei der GPU etwas nicht stimmt, hast du deine Grafikkarte übertaktet? Wenn ja dann gehe mal ein paar Mhz runter und teste es nochmal, denke nicht das deine CPU daran schuld ist da würden eher BlueScreens daherkommen....


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (3. Juli 2014)

Minutourus schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung nach treten RedScreens und BlackScreens auf wenn bei der GPU etwas nicht stimmt, hast du deine Grafikkarte übertaktet? Wenn ja dann gehe mal ein paar Mhz runter und teste es nochmal, denke nicht das deine CPU daran schuld ist da würden eher BlueScreens daherkommen....


 
Meine GraKa läuft siehe Signatur. Hab gestern mal noch das PT angehoben. Der eine RedScreen ist jetzt nicht sooo schlimm. Habe 98% vom Game durch und nie Probleme gehabt.
Vielleicht gönne ich der Karte mal paar mV mehr


----------



## Minutourus (3. Juli 2014)

O ok Signatur nicht mitbekommen  -> PT und die mv ein wenig nach oben versetzen könnte in der Tat die Karte stabilisieren, Versuch macht klug....


----------



## derneuemann (3. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Meine Karte läuft bis auf diesen einmaligen Aussetzer super. Kann ja auch gut sein, das es nicht an der Hardware, sondern am Game lag.


 
Normaler Weise ist ein Redscreen schon Hardwareseitig begründet. Von daher würde ich wie  Minutourus schrieb einfach mal die Offset Spannung anheben. 
Oder ... Hast du deine VRM Temperaturen im Blick?
Ich habe in ein paar Tests gelesen das die bei der PCS+ schon ohne OC nicht besonders gut sind. ( Auch wenn manche hier vielleicht andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben) 
Einmal unter langer Belastung kontrollieren tut ja nicht weh...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern beim TR zocken mal was ganz Neues. Einen Redscreen  das ist echt kein Witz. Dabei war der Mainscreen 24"er rot geworden und der 19"er hatte nach das normale Bild. Es hat dann ca. 3 Sekunden gedauert und dann hat der Rechner neu gestartet.
> 
> Hat einer ne Ahnung, was das sein kann?
> 
> Hab es erst einmal auf die CPU geschoben und Ihr ein paar mV mehr Offset gegönnt


Ich kenne Redscreens nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Abschalten des Netzteils. Also dem Netzteil ist die Puste ausgegangen..

Hatte ich mit meinem E9 und dem 580SLI öfter mal[emoji16]


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (3. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Normaler Weise ist ein Redscreen schon Hardwareseitig begründet. Von daher würde ich wie  Minutourus schrieb einfach mal die Offset Spannung anheben.
> Oder ... Hast du deine VRM Temperaturen im Blick?
> Ich habe in ein paar Tests gelesen das die bei der PCS+ schon ohne OC nicht besonders gut sind. ( Auch wenn manche hier vielleicht andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben)
> Einmal unter langer Belastung kontrollieren tut ja nicht weh...



Der VRM1 (welcher ja bekanntlich am wärmsten wird) hat unter Volllast max. 90°C. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, das ich die Lüfterkurve noch überarbeitet habe und die Karte auch unter Last im Verhältnis zum Original doch sehr leiser ist  Die Spannung ist bei mir durch den relativ schlechten ASIC 74% von eh schon relativ hoch und das ist schon -50mV (die von Haus aus extra drauf) sind. Vom Werk aus 1,25V unter Last



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte vorher eine mit ASIC über 80% und da lag die Spannung kaum über 1,0V unter Last



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich kenne Redscreens nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Abschalten des Netzteils. Also dem Netzteil ist die Puste ausgegangen..
> 
> Hatte ich mit meinem E9 und dem 580SLI öfter mal[emoji16]



An das Netzteil glaub ich am allerwenigsten. Nicht bei meinem 700Watt NT 

ABER was ist, wenn nicht dem Netzteil die Spannung (Puste ) ausgeht, sondern die Spannungsversorgung wegen PT zu wenig Versorgung zulässt, oder der Be(sch)m/nutzer durch Reduzierung der Spannung diese limitiert


----------



## BertB (3. Juli 2014)

hatte mal reproduzierbare redscreens mit ner r9 270x,
lag an oc in heaven 4.0,
kam immer an der selben stelle,
mit moderaterem oc nicht
würd ich mich nicht drüber aufregen, wenn das zu dem zeitpunkt außerhalb spezifikation lief


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (3. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> hatte mal reproduzierbare redscreens mit ner r9 270x,
> lag an oc in heaven 4.0,
> kam immer an der selben stelle,
> mit moderaterem oc nicht
> würd ich mich nicht drüber aufregen, wenn das zu dem zeitpunkt außerhalb spezifikation lief


 
Sollte auch nicht so klingen wie Aufregen. Wollte nur was "Lustiges" zum besten geben, da ich bisher nur Blue- und Blackscreens kannte.
Wollte mal ein wenig farbliche Abwechslung in euren tristen Alltag bringen


----------



## BertB (3. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Sollte auch nicht so klingen wie Aufregen. Wollte nur was "Lustiges" zum besten geben, da ich bisher nur Blue- und Blackscreens kannte.
> Wollte mal ein wenig farbliche Abwechslung in euren tristen Alltag bringen


habs auch nicht so verstanden,
kannte, bis ichs selbst hatte, auch keine redscreens,
auch nie was davon gehört gehabt,
vielleicht isses typisch GCN...


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Juli 2014)

Hier mal meine Blackscreen, Regenbogen Screen bei meiner Retournierten PowerColor R9 290 TurboDuo :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies muss wohl am kaputten, fehlerhaften ELPIDA Speicher liegen  (Jenen hat die TurboDuo nämlich verbaut     )
Und dies eben auch bei 2 Games: Enemy Front und Wolfenstein TNO
Crysis 3, Valley, Heaven 4.0 OHNE Probleme... Wnrum dann bitte bei den Games ?


----------



## BertB (3. Juli 2014)

solche screens hatte ich auch schon,
aber unter oc


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Juli 2014)

... was habe ich für ne bescheuerte 290x? Meine kann das alles nicht. Nichts buntes, kein fiepen, kein Absturz. 
Warum? Mit +75mV und 1150/1510 ist sie unter 70°C bei den SpaWas und BF4 und Wolfenstein mucken auch nicht.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (3. Juli 2014)

Bedauernswert.


----------



## Rodolfos (3. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... was habe ich für ne bescheuerte 290x? Meine kann das alles nicht. Nichts buntes, kein fiepen, kein Absturz.
> Warum? Mit +75mV und 1150/1510 ist sie unter 70°C bei den SpaWas und BF4 und Wolfenstein mucken auch nicht.


 
du bist einfach ein held und einfach der beste, das ist das ganze geheimnis.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> du bist einfach ein held und einfach der beste, das ist das ganze geheimnis.



...kann ich nicht sein, denn ich bin nicht die GPU... aber manchmal hab ich den Verdacht, dass die 290 so wie ne "Titan Z " laufen soll.


----------



## Rodolfos (3. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...kann ich nicht sein, denn ich bin nicht die GPU... aber manchmal hab ich den Verdacht, dass die 290 so wie ne "Titan Z " laufen soll.


 
nun ich hab auch keine probleme mit meiner vapor-x r9 290 ... kein fiepen oder co keine temp probleme oder sonstwas ... ist halt manchmal so


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Juli 2014)

... na gut dann sind das eben Pechvögel, die nach der 7. neuen Karte immer noch keine funktionierende haben. An was das wohl liegt?


----------



## BertB (3. Juli 2014)

so hab ich das allerdings auch gemeint,
nur weil meine sich zu so nem screen treiben lassen, sind die noch lange nicht kaputt

wenns  stock auftritt ists na klar unschön,
wenn aber vorher oc, gerade vram oc:
-> selber schuld


----------



## Keinmand (3. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... na gut dann sind das eben Pechvögel, die nach der 7. neuen Karte immer noch keine funktionierende haben. An was das wohl liegt?


 
an dem der vor dem PC sitzt bzw bedient


----------



## Rodolfos (3. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> an dem der vor dem PC sitzt bzw bedient


 
so ist es


----------



## Roundy (3. Juli 2014)

in 90% aller pc fehler sitzt der verursacher 40cm vorm bildschirm 
Gruß


----------



## basic123 (3. Juli 2014)

40cm ist aber arg wenig. Bei mir sinds 90cm bis 100cm zu meinem 23" Bildschirm. 
Hab jetzt meine Asus 290X nach über 2 Monaten gut "eingefahren" und habe letztens als Musik und alles aus war, ein leises Zirpen wahrgenmmen. Später wars wieder weg. Es war aber so leise, dass ich es nur hören konnte, da alles in meinem Zimmer aus war.


----------



## Rodolfos (3. Juli 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meine Asus 290X nach über 2 Monaten gut "eingefahren" und habe letztens als Musik und alles aus war, ein leises Zirpen wahrgenmmen. Später wars wieder weg. Es war aber so leise, dass ich es nur hören konnte, da alles in meinem Zimmer aus war.


 
naja das kann man ja gekonnt ignorieren, wobei es durchaus menschen geben soll die auch soetwas stört


----------



## Roundy (3. Juli 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> 40cm ist aber arg wenig. Bei mir sinds 90cm bis 100cm zu meinem 23" Bildschirm.
> Hab jetzt meine Asus 290X nach über 2 Monaten gut "eingefahren" und habe letztens als Musik und alles aus war, ein leises Zirpen wahrgenmmen. Später wars wieder weg. Es war aber so leise, dass ich es nur hören konnte, da alles in meinem Zimmer aus war.


 
naja wen juckts.. du spielst ja eh nicht ohne sound oder?
und wenns wieder weg is...
Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (3. Juli 2014)

Juhungs, auch zu später Stunde bitte nicht in OT abdriften, okay? 

Edit: Zuvor wurden fünf OT-Beiträge ausgeblendet.


----------



## Roundy (3. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Juhungs, auch zu später Stunde bitte nicht in OT abdriften, okay?


aye aye kaptain... 
noch mal kurz (sry): seit wann bist du mod? 
B2T ich werd dann morgen nochma n bissl testen und dann auch nochmal valley durchlaufen lassen, damit ihr endlich mal temps mit gehäuse von mir habt 
Gruß


----------



## fr3w (3. Juli 2014)

Ich hab heute mal angefangen meine 290 zu übertakten und sie schafft gerade @stock voltage 1060mhz. Mehr und sie bekommt Artefakte.. Muss aber die 1060 erst genauer austesten.
Wie ist das eigentlich so? Klingt für mich nämlich nicht nach viel.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Juhungs, auch zu später Stunde bitte nicht in OT abdriften, okay?


Wenn man den ganzen OT aus dem Thread entfernt ist der nur noch halb so lang.[emoji16]


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... na gut dann sind das eben Pechvögel, die nach der 7. neuen Karte immer noch keine funktionierende haben. An was das wohl liegt?



Meine erste vaporx läuft auch ohne Probleme


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... na gut dann sind das eben Pechvögel, die nach der 7. neuen Karte immer noch keine funktionierende haben. An was das wohl liegt?


Das sind Leute wie ich, die eim gutes Händchen für Karten mit Problemen haben. 

Naja meine VaporX muss auch bald mal zum Händler zurück.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das sind Leute wie ich, die eim gutes Händchen für Karten mit Problemen haben.
> 
> Naja meine VaporX muss auch bald mal zum Händler zurück.



Wird Zeit


----------



## BertB (4. Juli 2014)

fr3w schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal angefangen meine 290 zu übertakten und sie schafft gerade @stock voltage 1060mhz. Mehr und sie bekommt Artefakte.. Muss aber die 1060 erst genauer austesten.
> Wie ist das eigentlich so? Klingt für mich nämlich nicht nach viel.



meine gigabyte macht auch quasi null oc ohne spannungserhöhung mit,
undervolting genau so wenig
beim speicher geht bischen was

1040MHz ist stock,
die laufen aber stabil

an sich ist das aber schon oc,
gegenüber amd standard

die chips sind halt alle verschieden


----------



## fr3w (4. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> meine gigabyte macht auch quasi null oc ohne spannungserhöhung mit, undervolting genau so wenig beim speicher geht bischen was  1040MHz ist stock, die laufen aber stabil  an sich ist das aber schon oc, gegenüber amd standard  die chips sind halt alle verschieden



Mein Standart sind 1000MHz.
Naja für nen Benchmark kann ich ja mal die Spannung bisschen erhöhen, und meine CPU ist vielleicht auch gut übertaktbar - mal sehen


----------



## derneuemann (4. Juli 2014)

Was sagt CPU-z denn, wie viel Spannung bei dir unter Last anliegt?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (4. Juli 2014)

@fr3w:
laut Deiner Signatur hast Du einen i7 4670K. Den gibt es nicht. 
Entweder
i*5* 4670K
oder
i7 4*7*70(K)


----------



## Heroman_overall (4. Juli 2014)

Servus,

meine R9 290 Vapor-x lässt sich leider nicht gut übertakten. Lass sie mit 1050 Mhz GPU-Takt laufen, den Speicher hab ich auf 1300 Mhz gesenkt. Dadurch konnte ich die Spannung im MSI Afterburner auf -50 mV setzen und ich merk in den Spiele keinen Unterschied, ob der Speicher jetzt mit 1250 Mhz oder 1500 Mhz läuft. Die Einstellungen gefallen mir ganz gut, da ich durch die gewonnene Temperatur die Lüftersteuerung entsprechend optimiert habe und somit die Grafikkarte fast nicht mehr zu hören ist, bei gleicher Leistung.


----------



## Roundy (4. Juli 2014)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> meine R9 290 Vapor-x lässt sich leider nicht gut übertakten. Lass sie mit 1050 Mhz GPU-Takt laufen, den Speicher hab ich auf 1300 Mhz gesenkt. Dadurch konnte ich die Spannung im MSI Afterburner auf -50 mV setzen und ich merk in den Spiele keinen Unterschied, ob der Speicher jetzt mit 1250 Mhz oder 1500 Mhz läuft. Die Einstellungen gefallen mir ganz gut, da ich durch die gewonnene Temperatur die Lüftersteuerung entsprechend optimiert habe und somit die Grafikkarte fast nicht mehr zu hören ist, bei gleicher Leistung.



Jo ich hab meine pcs+ auch auf 1000/1300 runtergetaktet... die leistung bleubt fast gleich... nicht spürbar weniger... dafür aber stabiler und kälter dementsprechend leiser.
Gruß


----------



## Minutourus (4. Juli 2014)

Im CF Setup fahre ich auch bei den Games @stock so viel brachiale Leistung bietet das Ding.... OC nur für die Benchmarks


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2014)

wer kauft schon den "Ofen" 290, wenn er Strom sparen will?
Habe jetzt 1050/1425 bei @stock vcore. Speichererhöhung konnte ich nichts verbessertes feststellen.
Werde jetzt auch mal die VCore senken ....


----------



## fr3w (4. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Was sagt CPU-z denn, wie viel Spannung bei dir unter Last anliegt?


Sobald ich Zuhause bin sag ich dir das. 

@grenzgang ups, hab wohl bisschen übereilt geschrieben


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2014)

Hurraaaaa  "black screen"  bei -50mV und @stock. Bei -20mV sind es GPU und SpaWas ca 5°C weniger und leiser.


----------



## Roundy (4. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Hurraaaaa  "black screen"  bei -50mV und @stock. Bei -20mV sind es GPU und SpaWas ca 5°C weniger und leiser.


 
jo dann hat sich das doch eigentlich schon gelohnt...
viel spaß mit der karte 
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (4. Juli 2014)

Vapor wieder da <3


----------



## Heroman_overall (4. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Hurraaaaa "black screen" bei -50mV und @stock. Bei -20mV sind es GPU und SpaWas ca 5°C weniger und leiser.



Wenn du den Speichertakt noch etwas senkst, kannst du auch die Spannung drücken und verlierst dabei keine nennenswerte Leistung. Den GPU-Takt kannst du so lassen wie er ist, dafür ist mehr als genug Spannung vorhanden. Sofern das für dich von Interesse ist.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2014)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Wenn du den Speichertakt noch etwas senkst, kannst du auch die Spannung drücken und verlierst dabei keine nennenswerte Leistung. Den GPU-Takt kannst du so lassen wie er ist, dafür ist mehr als genug Spannung vorhanden. Sofern das für dich von Interesse ist.



.. danke. Habe jetzt ein paar Rnden BF4 und Wolfenstein probiert. Mit den -20 ist es stabil. 
Werde jetz den Speicher noch was runternehmen.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> jo dann hat sich das doch eigentlich schon gelohnt...
> viel spaß mit der karte
> Gruß



 danke... mal sehen was noch so rüberkommt. Bench ist erstmal Pause. Taste mich an was stabiles und etwas
kühleres mal ran. Ich denke die Club 3D ist ganz passabel.


----------



## BertB (4. Juli 2014)

ich muss auch mal nochmal rumprobieren,

@ stock geht undervoltingmäßig nicht mal 10mV,

bei 1000MHz statt 1040 geht vielleicht was,
lass ich eh meist so laufen, nur halt mit stock voltage

5°C bei -20mV ist aber krass,
wundert mich, will ich auch


----------



## fr3w (4. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Was sagt CPU-z denn, wie viel Spannung bei dir unter Last anliegt?


  Screenshot von GPU-z und Afterburner
~45 Min BF3


----------



## Keinmand (4. Juli 2014)

yay wieder nen geöffneten karton bekommen


----------



## Thaiminater (4. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage wieso wird die Vapor-X nicht mehr empfohlen die Tri X aber schon?


----------



## Keinmand (4. Juli 2014)

weil bei der vapor angeblich die produktion eingestellt wird / wurde
aber keine ahnung obs stimmt


----------



## Rodolfos (4. Juli 2014)

kannst meine haben, ich wechsel wieder zur gtx 780 von der vapor-x  sonst geht sie halt zurück an den Händler das sich leute wie Keimand darüber aufregen können das der Karton geöffnet wurde


----------



## BertB (4. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> nun ich hab auch keine probleme mit meiner vapor-x r9 290 ... kein fiepen oder co keine temp probleme oder sonstwas ... ist halt manchmal so



warum wechselst du dann?

zufrieden, aber umtausch?


----------



## Rodolfos (4. Juli 2014)

hat einfache gründe, erstens bin ich ein nvidia fan und zweitens ist in meinen Spielen die ich so Spiele und auch in denen die ich mir in naher ferne kaufen werde die nvidia sicher überlegen. Ich hab schon vorher mal eine gtx 780 getestet von einem kumpel und hatte bei batman sowie watch dogs mit der nvidia mehr fps.

Ich hatte einfach immer Nvidia und ändere mich nicht gerne. Zudem hab ich die GTX 780 für einen guten Preis bekommen, nur 20€ Unterschied


----------



## BertB (4. Juli 2014)

na dann,

bin ja mal gespannt auf maxwell
und pirate islands


----------



## Keinmand (4. Juli 2014)

mag beide gerne 

mal bis sonntag abwarten, dann weiß ich mehr


----------



## Rodolfos (4. Juli 2014)

ich bekomme meine gtx 780 morgen per post, dann kann ich am sonntag mal beide genau testen und benchs laufen lassen, dann kann ich mich immernoch entscheiden


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht was ich mache 

Die Grünen locken schon. Aber die 290 ist auch ne feine karte


----------



## Keinmand (4. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch noch nicht was ich mache
> 
> Die Grünen locken schon. Aber die 290 ist auch ne feine karte



machs wie ich und hol beides 

R9 290
und gtx780 als physx xD


----------



## Rodolfos (4. Juli 2014)

ist wohl das beste


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> weil bei der vapor angeblich die produktion eingestellt wird / wurde
> aber keine ahnung obs stimmt


 
Bitte woher weisst du dies, kommt da was Besseres in naher Zukunft, R9 290-er Ablöse
Würde für den Abverkauf bei ital. OnlineShops passen
Heute Vapor X um 319 Euro, teilweise gar unter 300 Euro gesehen, aber ob jener Shop Seriös ist/ war,- Na ich weiss nicht so recht ...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juli 2014)

das ist zu 99% nicht wahr


----------



## Thaiminater (4. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte woher weisst du dies, kommt da was Besseres in naher Zukunft, R9 290-er Ablöse
> Würde für den Abverkauf bei ital. OnlineShops passen
> Heute Vapor X um 319 Euro, teilweise gar unter 300 Euro gesehen, aber ob jener Shop Seriös ist/ war,- Na ich weiss nicht so recht ...


 
Wenn Glück hast bei den Mindfactory Preisschwankungen Kriegst eine da für 300 Euro wenn die Preisschwankungen mal in die andere Richtung gehen würde


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Ablöse wird es doch wohl eher weniger sein, sollte ja einfach nur 2072 Shader haben und dann die Ultimate X sein, für vermutlich 600€ mit 8Gb Vram, könnte ich mir denken


----------



## franz-the-cat (4. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mal eine frage;Ich habe eine Powercolor r9 290 (x) geflasht mit den komischen lauten Kühler ich möcht den trotzdem nicht umbedingt wechseln da man was kaputt machen kann und der kostet auch ca 50 Euro.
Ist es möglich das man da eine dazuhängt Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5 da die beiden ganz verschiedene Kühler haben und bei der Powercolor geht gar nichts ohne kühlersetting beim gamen mit den CPU Tweak oder MSN? 
Dann weiss ich auch nicht welche ich davon kaufen soll die Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5 oder 8 GB da ich da meine Powercolor Memory Clock 5000 hat?
Das ist dann in dem fall eine Powercolor r9 290 (x) 5 GB was ich hab oder?

Mfg.


----------



## tfg95 (4. Juli 2014)

Bei meiner R9 290x bleibt auf einmal der Memory Clock bei 600MHz und geht nicht mehr hoch auf 5000MHz. Mein Bildschirm hat geflackert, sodass ich von 32Bit auf 16Bit-Farbtiefe umgestellt habe, damit dies aufhört. Ich hatte vorher Nvidia-Treiber drauf gehabt (Kartenwechsel). Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## BertB (4. Juli 2014)

@ franz the cat:

postest du das in jeden thread, wo r9 290 draufsteht?
gabs dich nicht schonmal,
warum neuer account?

mach mal absätze

zur frage: cf 290+290x geht, ob geflasht oder nicht ist egal,
kann aber die mikroruckler verstärken, wenn die verschieden schnell laufen

@ tfg95:

kann wohl an treiberresten liegen,
ich würd windows ganz neu machen, 
bei wechsel von grün zu rot oder umgekehrt


----------



## franz-the-cat (5. Juli 2014)

Ich hab das in einen alten Thread gegeben wo schon lange keiner mehr geantwortet hat,das hab schon mal gemacht dort gings um Ram Oc und habe nie eine antwort bekommen.Dann hab ich deshalb einen anderen gesucht beim zweiten versuch den anderen Thread gewählt und den  gewählt weil der am besten ist. Entschuldigung kommt nicht mehr vor.
Ich hatte mal franz_the _cat oder so und hab nie wieder ein Passwort bekommen nachdem ich Windoofs 8.1 neu aufgesetzt hab ca das 20 mal hab ich das gemacht, kann auch öfters gewessen sein,wenn das recht ist bleib ich bei den account?

Die werden sicher sehr unterschiedlich schnelll laufen und laut sein,soll ich zuerst mal so probieren wie sie sind und wenns zuviele mokroruckler gibt dann werd ich halt den Kühler wechseln.
Sind die mikroruckler in so eine fall sehr störend?Muss ich dann darauf achten das beide Kühler die gleich Watt brauchen.


Hallo tfg95.
Nachdem, du Windoofs neu hast kannst das probieren.

DDU für sicheres Treiber entfernen ohne reste soll gut sein zum entfernen alter Grafikkartentreiber,das verwend ich immer wenn ein neuer Treiber kommt und find ich gut.

Mfg.


----------



## Rodolfos (5. Juli 2014)

Normalerweise sind Dumpingpreise immer ein Anzeichen für eine Änderung oder Beendigung von etwas


----------



## Euda (5. Juli 2014)

franz-the-cat schrieb:


> Ich hab das in einen alten Thread gegeben wo schon lange keiner mehr geantwortet hat,das hab schon mal gemacht dort gings um Ram Oc und habe nie eine antwort bekommen.Dann hab ich deshalb einen anderen gesucht beim zweiten versuch den anderen Thread gewählt und den  gewählt weil der am besten ist. Entschuldigung kommt nicht mehr vor.
> Ich hatte mal franz_the _cat oder so und hab nie wieder ein Passwort bekommen nachdem ich Windoofs 8.1 neu aufgesetzt hab ca das 20 mal hab ich das gemacht, kann auch öfters gewessen sein,wenn das recht ist bleib ich bei den account?
> Mfg.


 
Normalerweise machen mir die Admins in solchen Fällen einen recht toleraten Eindruck, Ärger wirst' dir damit nicht einfangen. Um deinen alten Account ggf. wiederherzustellen, probiere es mal mit dem 'Passwort vergessen'-Feature. Du brauchst dafür jedoch Zugang auf den Mail-Account, mit welchem du deinen alten Account hier registriert hast.
___

@@@ Aktuelles Topic: Wäre gespannt, wie sich Hawaii noch in puncto Steppings entwickelt. Wäre ja fein, wenn gegen Ende des Lebenszyklus der 290er-Karten zunehmend Modelle die 1200 MHz-Barriere mit vertretbarer oder gar ohne Spannungserhöhung überwinden.


----------



## franz-the-cat (5. Juli 2014)

Da müsst ich mich jetzt auslogen also mir ist es lieber wenn ich diesen Account behalten darf weil ich hatte da den alten nicht gefunden und habs mit diesen dann probiert .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> mag beide gerne
> 
> mal bis sonntag abwarten, dann weiß ich mehr



 Hey jo was macht denn nun deine Vapo?


----------



## Keinmand (5. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey jo was macht denn nun deine Vapo?


 
ist wieder da von der RMA

Der Karton sieht neu aus und hat auch keine Kratzer, allerdings sind beide Siegel wieder offen gewesen.
Naja mal sehen.

Kann sie erst am Sonntagabend einbauen, weil ich dann wieder nach München fahre.
Aber sobald sie eingebaut ist, geb ich bescheid


----------



## DonPotato (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mal eine Frage zwischendurch. 
Und zwar, lohnt sich der Aufpreis von ~10€ von der Tri-X zur PCs+ ?
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


LG DonPotato


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Juli 2014)

Mittwoch trudelt dann meine  Vapor-X ein  
Nochmal Danke an alle die mir geholfen bei der Zusammenstellung gegeben haben


----------



## Roundy (5. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Mittwoch trudelt dann meine  Vapor-X ein
> Nochmal Danke an alle die mir geholfen bei der Zusammenstellung gegeben haben



Einfach bestes forum hier 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Einfach bestes forum hier
> Gruß


----------



## hammelgammler (6. Juli 2014)

Kann die Vapor-X nicht mal endlich in Deutschland auf 330€ fallen??? 
Will die bestellen, aber 383€ derzeit ist schon ziemlich happig, wenn man bedenkt wie viel eine normale Tri-X kostet. 

Eventuell wird aber morgen Nacht eine bestellt...


----------



## Rodolfos (6. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Einfach bestes forum hier
> Gruß


 
nur manchmal



hammelgammler schrieb:


> Kann die Vapor-X nicht mal endlich in Deutschland auf 330€ fallen???
> Will die bestellen, aber 383€ derzeit ist schon ziemlich happig, wenn man bedenkt wie viel eine normale Tri-X kostet.


 
im strom mitschwimmen und nicht die kohle dafür ausgeben wollen, ganz toll .. übrigends ein toller vergleich wenn man bedenkt was die vapor-x mehr bietet als nur die tri-x


----------



## m1ch1 (6. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> im strom mitschwimmen und nicht die kohle dafür ausgeben wollen, ganz toll .. übrigends ein toller vergleich wenn man bedenkt was die vapor-x mehr bietet als nur die tri-x



Was bietet die Vapor-x wirklich mehr als die Trix?

etwas bessere VRM temperaturn, Wobei die bei der Trix auch top sind.
Leiser im idle, wobei dazu gesagt werden muss, dass alerdings rechtfertigt in meinen augen keinen aufpreis von 70€, da dies mit der trix und vernüftigen lüftern auch möglich gewesen wäre. 

Vondaher ist ein höherer preis von der Vaporx in diesem umfang keinesfalls gerechtfertigt, da diese eben nur aufgrund des versagens der Trix so gut dasteht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juli 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Was bietet die Vapor-x wirklich mehr als die Trix?
> 
> etwas bessere VRM temperaturn, Wobei die bei der Trix auch top sind.
> Leiser im idle, wobei dazu gesagt werden muss, dass alerdings rechtfertigt in meinen augen keinen aufpreis von 70€, da dies mit der trix und vernüftigen lüftern auch möglich gewesen wäre.
> ...



und Optisch schicker dank LEDS und backplate und auch die Stromversorgung ist hochwertiger und wird besser gekühlt also sehr viele Faktoren


----------



## Roundy (6. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> und Optisch schicker dank LEDS und backplate und auch die Stromversorgung ist hochwertiger und wird besser gekühlt also sehr viele Faktoren


 
nur sollte man sich halt überlegen, was man davon braucht, und wie obs einem den aufpreis wert is...
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (6. Juli 2014)

Die non Vapor soll doch im Idle voll laut sein außerdem passt die farblich zu dem Mainboard was ich mir holen soll ist aber nur in meinem Fall aber die Preisjumpings bei Mindfactory sind schon extrem um die 100 euro bei meiner Konfi  https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2206c73b0ed90eef5c72de3ee7a612313b7965af43c39 aber vllt nehm ich das Gigabyte Ga-H97-D3H oder HD3 und die Vapor oder die Tri-X aber ich weiss nicht was ich nehmen soll


----------



## Roundy (6. Juli 2014)

da fehlen doch noch n paar sachen.. ram riegel zum beispiel. sind die schon vorhanden?
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (6. Juli 2014)

Ja Ram und ne SSD sind vorhanden R2 Arc Midi und E9 480w cm sind schon auf dem Weg zu mir nen zusätzlichen Lüfter lohnt sich das in dem Arc 2? das Mainboard ist normalerweise auf 80 und der Xeon ja normalerweise auf 200 ich würd mir aber noch ne Beleuchtung rein machen weiss aber noch nicht ob ne Clear oder Blau da ja das Board und die Vapor farblich ja schön zusammenpassen 
Gruß zurück


----------



## Rodolfos (6. Juli 2014)

das arc 2 ist ein tolles gehäuse. habs selbst und bin top zufrieden damit


----------



## Thaiminater (6. Juli 2014)

@Rodolfos Alter 5 Zusatzlüfter ist der da nicht laut? Und lohnt sich da da müsstest ja nen Airflow wie in nem Windkanal haben


----------



## Keinmand (6. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> @Rodolfos Alter 5 Zusatzlüfter ist der da nicht laut? Und lohnt sich da da müsstest ja nen Airflow wie in nem Windkanal haben


 
wenn du die richtigen Lüfter nimmst ist das garnix laut!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> @Rodolfos Alter 5 Zusatzlüfter ist der da nicht laut? Und lohnt sich da da müsstest ja nen Airflow wie in nem Windkanal haben



Nö bei mir lautlos auf 600u/min


----------



## Thaiminater (6. Juli 2014)

Also welche soll ich dann nehmen ? die gleichen wie Evga oder die wie Rodolfos? und soll ich die dann ersetzen oder austauschen ich werds wahrscheinlich mal erst ohne versuchen


----------



## Roundy (6. Juli 2014)

brauchst du denn so viele lüfter?
oder gehts jetzt um die karte?
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (6. Juli 2014)

Ich frag ja ob ich welche brauche


----------



## Rodolfos (6. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> @Rodolfos Alter 5 Zusatzlüfter ist der da nicht laut? Und lohnt sich da da müsstest ja nen Airflow wie in nem Windkanal haben


 
absolut latulos, bei 5x enermax t.b. silence 



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich frag ja ob ich welche brauche



3 reichen, die 3 die vorinstalliert austauschen gegen enermax t.b. silence und gut ist, ich hab nur 5 weil ich 5 hier liegen hatte und nixmehr zurücksenden konnte  Meine Temps haben sich aber nicht arg verbessert. Eingebaut habe ich sie 2x vorne luft reinziehend und 2x oben sowie 1x hinte rausblasend


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Juli 2014)

Erstmal schauen ob sich das lohnt weil egal wie silent dein Pc ist wenn deine Graka oder Netzteil lauter ist bringts auch nichts


----------



## Rodolfos (7. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Erstmal schauen ob sich das lohnt weil egal wie silent dein Pc ist wenn deine Graka oder Netzteil lauter ist bringts auch nichts


 
wenn du ein bequiet netzteil verbaust und bei der grafikkarte auf ne sapphire gehst z.b. haste nen silent pc. msi twin frozr sind auch immer sehr leise karten


----------



## FuTheBear (7. Juli 2014)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

Nehme ich für meine Powercolor R9 290 den Morpheus oder den Peter 2?
Ist bei beiden das komplette Zubehör dabei (keine Lüfter ich weiß, aber Kleber und Paste)?

Beim Morpheus ist mir der Kühlkörper der Wandler positiv aufgefallen, beim Peter ist es die Befestigungsschiene.


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Juli 2014)

Hier hat doch jmd nen Thahiti Chip mit nem Peter 2 gekühlt (Ich hab grad den Namen vergessen) Und ne Anleitung gemacht


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juli 2014)

meinst du tsd560ti ?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...hiti-schockgefrostet-peter-ii-auf-hd7950.html


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2014)

Moin! 

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zur R9 295X? 

Am WE ist meine HD5870 Matrix gestorben. :/ 
So langsam muss also Ersatz her.


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juli 2014)

FuTheBear schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Nehme ich für meine Powercolor R9 290 den Morpheus oder den Peter 2?
> Ist bei beiden das komplette Zubehör dabei (keine Lüfter ich weiß, aber Kleber und Paste)?
> ...


 

Ich empfehle den Morpheus, der Peter 2 ist auch gut (selbst gehabt). aber die VRM Kühlung ist beim Morpheus deutlich besser!


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zur R9 295X?
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe auch seitdem nichts neues mehr gehört. Ich denke das wird auch eher Richtung Oktober bis Dezember gehen bis sich bei GPU´s wieder was tut!


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2014)

Ok, so lange kann (und will) ich nicht warten! 

Dann werden wir es eben mit der R9 290X Vapor-X probieren! 
Sollte sie mich ärgern, wird sie gegen etwas grünes ausgetauscht. 



> R9 290X @Stock (1030MHz)


1030MHz sind bei dir @ Stock? oO
Oder hat die Karte Werks-OC?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juli 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Ok, so lange kann (und will) ich nicht warten!
> 
> Dann werden wir es eben mit der R9 290X Vapor-X probieren!
> Sollte sie mich ärgern, wird sie gegen etwas grünes ausgetauscht.
> ...


Gute Entscheidung


----------



## FuTheBear (7. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den Morpheus, der Peter 2 ist auch gut (selbst gehabt). aber die VRM Kühlung ist beim Morpheus deutlich besser!



Danke für den Tipp, dann wird es der RAIJINTEK-Morpheus-eLoop-B12-PS-PWM-Edition


----------



## Rodolfos (7. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zur R9 295X?
> 
> ...


 
da du zurzeit mit der r9 290 alles spielen kannst auf max was es gibt und die 4gb vram auch noch ne weile halten .. nimm doch einfach die. Warum mehr geld ausgeben? Ist genauso sinnlos in meinen augen wie eine Titan Black von Nvidia


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> da du zurzeit mit der r9 290 alles spielen kannst auf max was es gibt und die 4gb vram auch noch ne weile halten .. nimm doch einfach die. Warum mehr geld ausgeben? Ist genauso sinnlos in meinen augen wie eine Titan Black von Nvidia



eine 780ti ist auch schon überteuert


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ok, so lange kann (und will) ich nicht warten!
> 
> Dann werden wir es eben mit der R9 290X Vapor-X probieren!
> Sollte sie mich ärgern, wird sie gegen etwas grünes ausgetauscht.
> ...


 
Es ist eine powercolor 290X im Ref Design mit Werks OC auf 1030MHz. Daher Stock. 
Ich will mich auch nicht beschweren, bin mit der Akustik ganz zufrieden. Habe ein Xigmatek Aquila  Gehäuse in dem ich auf Mainboardhöhe einen 180mm Lüfter in die Front gebastelt habe. So habe ich bei 1030MHz gerade 45% Lüfterspeed und stabilen Takt. Da das ganze unter dem Tisch steht, ist es mir auch nicht zu laut!


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> da du zurzeit mit der r9 290 alles spielen kannst auf max was es gibt und die 4gb vram auch noch ne weile halten .. nimm doch einfach die. Warum mehr geld ausgeben? Ist genauso sinnlos in meinen augen wie eine Titan Black von Nvidia


 Nennen wir es einfach mal High-End Tick 

Ich rüste meinen PC eigentlich nicht sehr oft auf, daher investiere ich lieber ein paar Taler mehr in das System und hab dann wieder 3-4 Jahre Ruhe.  
Mein PII X6 1090T ist zum Beispiel noch von 2010 genau so wie meine nun defekte HD5870. Aber gereicht hat mir die Leistung bis zum Schluss. Ausnahme: Watch_Dogs


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> da du zurzeit mit der r9 290 alles spielen kannst auf max was es gibt und die 4gb vram auch noch ne weile halten .. nimm doch einfach die. Warum mehr geld ausgeben? Ist genauso sinnlos in meinen augen wie eine Titan Black von Nvidia


 
Na ja, alles @max spielen zu können ist wohl geschmackssache... Denn eine R9 290X kommt mit stabilen 1000MHz bei Crysis 3 @Ultra mit 4x MSAA nicht durchweg auf 60+ Fps. (z.B. Scene Fields) Ist natürlich nur ein seltenes Beispiel! 

@Max scheint also nicht, bei allen das Gleiche zu sein...


----------



## MotDaD (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo - hat von euch evtl. schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht, welche Kühler auf die Custom-Platine der Asus R9 290 DirectCUII passen ? Konnte bis jetzt leider noch keine genauen Infos finden, würde jedoch gern einen besserer Kühler montieren, bevor der Sommer meine Dachwohnung in eine Sauna und meine GraKa somit in eine Heizplatte verwandelt, da der DirectCUII für die R9 290 ja bekannter Maßen nicht so prall ist  ...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juli 2014)

;6589740 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zur R9 295X?
> 
> ...


Schon den Ofentrick probiert? 

Berichte mal von der 290X VaporX.


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mir mal einen Peter 2 von EKL im Detail anschauen... Der ist kompatibeler als z.B. der Morpheus. Jedoch ist die VRM Lösung nicht so gut. Dies zählt aber nur bei Referenzlayouts...


----------



## beren2707 (7. Juli 2014)

MotDaD schrieb:


> ...


 Dein PCB sieht so aus. Anbieten würden sich mMn ein Morpheus (besonders, falls du noch zwei passende 120mm Lüfter übrig haben solltest) oder Peter 2.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juli 2014)

MotDaD schrieb:


> Hallo - hat von euch evtl. schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht, welche Kühler auf die Custom-Platine der Asus R9 290 DirectCUII passen ? Konnte bis jetzt leider noch keine genauen Infos finden, würde jedoch gern einen besserer Kühler montieren, bevor der Sommer meine Dachwohnung in eine Sauna und meine GraKa somit in eine Heizplatte verwandelt, da der DirectCUII für die R9 290 ja bekannter Maßen nicht so prall ist  ...


Schau dich mal um. Vielleicht kommst du noch günstig an einen Peter (1) ran kommst. Der Peter 2 ist aus meiner Sicht nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Schon den Ofentrick probiert?
> 
> Berichte mal von der 290X VaporX.


 
Ofentrick!?! Bei welcher Temperatur würdest du es probieren. Ich habe dazu mal etwas von bis 150° gelesen! Jedoch erschließt sich mir nicht ganz was dann auf der Karte passieren soll, da die Temperatur für mein Verständnis noch zu niedrig ist. Hintergrund ist , ich habe hier noch eine HD7950 die Spontan versagt hat...



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Schau dich mal um. Vielleicht kommst du noch günstig an einen Peter (1) ran kommst. Der Peter 2 ist aus meiner Sicht nicht so der Bringer.


 
Ich habe für einen Test mal meinen Peter 1 mit meinem Peter 2 verglichen. Kamen beide für den Test auf einer GTX570 zum Einsatz. Die Unterschiede lagen im Bereich von ca 2°. Also eher Messungenauigkeit... 
Natürlich mit gleichen Lüftern getestet


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ofentrick!?! Bei welcher Temperatur würdest du es probieren. Ich habe dazu mal etwas von bis 150° gelesen! Jedoch erschließt sich mir nicht ganz was dann auf der Karte passieren soll, da die Temperatur für mein Verständnis noch zu niedrig ist. Hintergrund ist , ich habe hier noch eine HD7950 die Spontan versagt hat...


Glaube etwas mehr als 150°C sind es.
Durch die Hitze hat man eine Chnace, dass sich die Lötstellen wieder verbinden oder so. 


derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich habe für einen Test mal meinen Peter 1 mit meinem Peter 2 verglichen. Kamen beide für den Test auf einer GTX570 zum Einsatz. Die Unterschiede lagen im Bereich von ca 2°. Also eher Messungenauigkeit...
> Natürlich mit gleichen Lüftern getestet


Naja ich hatte beide auf der GTX580 und der Peter war bei mir fast 10°C besser.


----------



## MotDaD (7. Juli 2014)

Ok danke schonmal - den Morpheus hatte ich sowieso schon im Auge, wenn der auf die Platine passt, wäre das meine erste Wahl glaub ich, da ich irgendwo auch noch 2 SilentWings rumfliegen habe ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juli 2014)

MotDaD schrieb:


> Ok danke schonmal - den Morpheus hatte ich sowieso schon im Auge, wenn der auf die Platine passt, wäre das meine erste Wahl glaub ich, da ich irgendwo auch noch 2 SilentWings rumfliegen habe ^^


Drauf passt er. Für den Morpheus ist nur das Lochmaß wichtig, und das ist das selbe wie bei jeder R9 290..

Geb mal bescheid. Bin mal gespanmt wie die SilentWings sind. Die haben ja nicht ein so großen Luftdruck.


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> meinst du tsd560ti ?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/338483-test-tahiti-schockgefrostet-peter-ii-auf-hd7950.html



Ja den meinte ich 😃
Ich krieg für meinen alten Pc 400 euro voll geil bei ner hd 6870 und nem Phenom X4 955😀😀😀


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Glaube etwas mehr als 150°C sind es.
> Durch die Hitze hat man eine Chnace, dass sich die Lötstellen wieder verbinden oder so.
> 
> Naja ich hatte beide auf der GTX580 und der Peter war bei mir fast 10°C besser.


 
Die Bauteile werden bei den Herstellern für einen kurzen Zeitraum auf über 300° erhitzt und dann kontrolliert wieder abgekühlt, da sollten sich bei 150-180° keine Lötstellen wieder verbinden. Deswegen meine Frage!

Und die 10° differenz kann nicht  normal sein! Entweder war da ein Problem mit dem Kühler selbst oder es entstand eins beim WLP auftragen. Meine GTX570 lief für den Test auf 925MHz und beide Kühler schafften Temperaturen von 67° zu 65°!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Die Bauteile werden bei den Herstellern für einen kurzen Zeitraum auf über 300° erhitzt und dann kontrolliert wieder abgekühlt, da sollten sich bei 150-180° keine Lötstellen wieder verbinden. Deswegen meine Frage!
> http://praxistipps.chip.de/grafikkarte-backen-so-reparieren-sie-ihre-hardware_18582





derneuemann schrieb:


> Und die 10° differenz kann nicht  normal sein! Entweder war da ein Problem mit dem Kühler selbst oder es entstand eins beim WLP auftragen. Meine GTX570 lief für den Test auf 925MHz und beide Kühler schafften Temperaturen von 67° zu 65°!


Naja montiert war alles richtig. Ist aber auch Wurst. Sind nur wenige Grad...


----------



## hammelgammler (7. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> eine 780ti ist auch schon überteuert



Wenn es danach geht, ist eine R9 290 Vapor-X auch sehr überteuert. 

Man schaue sich das R9 280X P/L Verhältnis an, das ist bisher nicht zu schlagen, und damit bekommt man auch die meisten Games auf 1080p @ 60Hz hin.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (7. Juli 2014)

Spielt hier jemand CSGO? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele min FPS man mit einer 290 bei minimalen Details erreicht, da fällt es bei mir gelegentlich noch unter 200.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Juli 2014)

Bei mir warens bisher immer 240 FPS konstant.
Packte meine vorherige 7970 mit OC aber auch schon.


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juli 2014)

what hab auf ultra 200+ :o


----------



## Roundy (7. Juli 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Spielt hier jemand CSGO? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele min FPS man mit einer 290 bei minimalen Details erreicht, da fällt es bei mir gelegentlich noch unter 200.



Da stimmt glaub was nicht... was für ne cpu?
Gruß


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (7. Juli 2014)

i5 3570k auf 4,5GHz...
GPU ist auch ausgelastet in dem Fall.


----------



## Roundy (7. Juli 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> i5 3570k auf 4,5GHz...
> GPU ist auch ausgelastet in dem Fall.



Läuft irgendein task im Hintergrund der leistung braucht?
Gruß


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (7. Juli 2014)

Liegt wohl einmal an 2560x1440 und ich hatte doch tatsächlich noch 2xAA an, sorry für den falschen Alarm :S
Hab ohne AA eigentlich fast die ganze Zeit 300FPS


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> what hab auf ultra 200+ :o



Was macht deine Vaporx ?


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Was macht deine Vaporx ?


 
habs nun endlich geschafft sie einzubauen!

läuft auch endlich, jetzt wird erstmal ein bench gestartet und dann gezockt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> habs nun endlich geschafft sie einzubauen!
> 
> läuft auch endlich, jetzt wird erstmal ein bench gestartet und dann gezockt



Hey Glückwunsch 

Berichte bitte


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juli 2014)

Asic 70,6%, geht besser kann aber auch schlechter sein
für mich eigentlich unrelevant, da ich erstmal eh nicht übertakten will. Selbst wenn ich dann mal OC betreiben will, auch nur in maßen und nicht auf biegen und brechen.

Lautstärke wie so oft schon erwähnt TOP! Die Lüfter des R4 PCGH Edition laufen mit 5V und ich hör im IDLE nix, außer das zwitschern der Vögel draußen 

Der erste Eindruck ist super, muss jetzt mal nen paar Tage abwarten ob auch alles ohne Probleme läuft.

Ihr erfahrt natürlich die Neuigkeiten als erstes 

Mich juckts in den Fingern einen ausführlichen R9 290 Vapor X vs Inno3D GTX780ti zu machen, was sich nur um die beiden Karten dreht.
Bezweifle aber das ich das so geil hinbekommen wie einige andere forenuser hier


----------



## beren2707 (7. Juli 2014)

ASIC wird überbewertet (*auf meinen Wert von 68,8% schielend*). 
Hey, falls es Fragen zu Formatierungen, Diagrammen o.ä. geben sollte, würde sicher der eine oder andere User helfend unter die Arme greifen. Daran solls mMn nicht scheitern. Außerdem fängt jeder mal klein an - also mutig voran.


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> ASIC wird überbewertet (*auf meinen Wert von 68,8% schielend*).
> Hey, falls es Fragen zu Formatierungen, Diagrammen o.ä. geben sollte, würde sicher der eine oder andere User helfend unter die Arme greifen. Daran solls mMn nicht scheitern. Außerdem fängt jeder mal klein an - also mutig voran.


 
Ja stimmt schon, vielleicht fang ich morgen schonmal mit den Einleitungen an.
Diagramme werden in Word erstellt nehm ich mal an ?
Würd den Test auch erstmal im Word schreiben, und dann copy paste ins forum und schon formatieren


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juli 2014)

Du hast eine niedrige asic darum liegt auch mehr Spannung an und darum auch wärmer ....ich habe einen asic von 77 und @ default max Grad 72 Grad.

Mach mal bisl uv... Im afterburner solltest du locker von +25mv auf 0mv gehen können ....teste mal aus.


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du hast eine niedrige asic darum liegt auch mehr Spannung an und darum auch wärmer ....ich habe einen asic von 77 und @ default max Grad 72 Grad.
> 
> Mach mal bisl uv... Im afterburner solltest du locker von +25mv auf 0mv gehen können ....teste mal aus.


 
stört mich jetzt nicht soo, sitzt momentan eh in nem kleinem Zimmer, aktuell hat es rund 30° muss jetzt mal bisschen lüften, damit die warme Suppe sich verzieht.
IDLE Temp pendelt gerade bei ~50, denke das sinkt noch ein paar grad.
Außerdem muss man bendenken das ich unter der Vapor noch ne Soundkarte drin habe 


Was würde euch bei einem Test R9 290 vs 780Ti denn so alles intressieren ? immer her damit, ich bemühe mich es umzusetzten


----------



## Roundy (7. Juli 2014)

an spielen wäre es von meiner seite aus vor allem AC (weil ich da grad dran bin ) und ansonsten das übliche valley, heaven, temps nach 30min valley...
nen logfile vllt.
Ansonsten hast du Tomb Raider? und dann noch n nvidia optimiertes spiel, damit man sehen kann wie die karten bei nem auswärtsspiel abschneiden 
Wenn du noch werte von der pcs+ brauchst, kannst mich fragen, allerdings hab ich noch nicht allzu viele spiele...
Bin gespannt auf den test 
Gruß


----------



## BertB (7. Juli 2014)

schon cool,
beides mit i5 3570k auch,
ohne immer umbauen zu müssen 
nice setups!
sehr gute vergleichbarkeit


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> stört mich jetzt nicht soo, sitzt momentan eh in nem kleinem Zimmer, aktuell hat es rund 30° muss jetzt mal bisschen lüften, damit die warme Suppe sich verzieht.
> IDLE Temp pendelt gerade bei ~50, denke das sinkt noch ein paar grad.
> Außerdem muss man bendenken das ich unter der Vapor noch ne Soundkarte drin habe
> 
> Was würde euch bei einem Test R9 290 vs 780Ti denn so alles intressieren ? immer her damit, ich bemühe mich es umzusetzten



Idle habe ich 35-40grad


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> an spielen wäre es von meiner seite aus vor allem AC (weil ich da grad dran bin ) und ansonsten das übliche valley, heaven, temps nach 30min valley...
> nen logfile vllt.
> Ansonsten hast du Tomb Raider? und dann noch n nvidia optimiertes spiel, damit man sehen kann wie die karten bei nem auswärtsspiel abschneiden
> Wenn du noch werte von der pcs+ brauchst, kannst mich fragen, allerdings hab ich noch nicht allzu viele spiele...
> ...



Hab jetzt durchgelüftet temp ist nun bei 42° im Idle 

AC hab ich nur den 1 teil, die anderen teile hab ich irgenwie aus den augen verloren.
Spiele hab ich genügend ( ~250stk ) allerdings will ich mich auf die "Grafikkracher" konzentrieren, außerdem sind spiele mit eingebauten Benchszenen gern gesehen. Hab die PCGH Methode mit Fraps noch nicht probiert, wenn ich es mit der Methode schaffe werden gerne mehr spiele miteingebaut


----------



## Roundy (7. Juli 2014)

mit fraps ises ganz einfach, das erstellt dir sogar ne nette excel tabelle 
ich muss nur mal wieder die exe vom lappi finden, dann kann ich jetzt endlich auch aufm pc benchen 
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> mit fraps ises ganz einfach, das erstellt dir sogar ne nette excel tabelle
> ich muss nur mal wieder die exe vom lappi finden, dann kann ich jetzt endlich auch aufm pc benchen
> Gruß



dafür braucht man aber die fraps vollversion oder ?


----------



## Roundy (7. Juli 2014)

ich glaub... 
musst mal testen 
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juli 2014)

uiui da hab ich mir ganz schön was vorgenommen, wenn ich mal so drüber nachdenke

schätze mal ich brauch 1-2 wochen oder gar länger


----------



## Roundy (7. Juli 2014)

wenns gut wird kanns auch n monat dauern.
lieber langsam und sorgfältig, als schnell dahingeschustert und niemandem is geholfen.
wenn du fragen hast nur raus damit, wir antworten und helfen gern
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juli 2014)

hab bereits mit google nach spielen gesucht, hier mal ne grobe Liste:

Titanfall
Battlefield 3
Crysis 3
Farcry 3
Watchdogs
Metro 2033
Hitman Absolution
Batman
Tomb Raider
Borderlands 2
Bioshock Infinite
Skyrim
Just Cause 2
Thief

3D Mark xxx
Tropics Demo
Unige Valley
Heaven 4.0

für weitere Vorschläge bin ich offen 

Ist es ein must have die Karten in einzelteile zu zerlegen und die bauteile zu erklären ? Würde ungern die Garantie dafür opfern


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juli 2014)

komm Jungs lets bench vorallem Tomb Raider 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-infinite-sleeping-dogs-benchmark-thread.html


----------



## Keinmand (7. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> komm Jungs lets bench vorallem Tomb Raider
> 
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-infinite-sleeping-dogs-benchmark-thread.html


 
brauch ich garnicht probieren  komm ich  eh nicht ran


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juli 2014)

WatchDogs ist vielleicht ein bisschen verbuggt.

Grid Autosport
Need for Speed MostWanted2


----------



## Thief55 (7. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> an spielen wäre es von meiner seite aus vor allem AC (weil ich da grad dran bin ) und ansonsten das übliche valley, heaven, temps nach 30min valley...
> nen logfile vllt.
> Ansonsten hast du Tomb Raider? und dann noch n nvidia optimiertes spiel, damit man sehen kann wie die karten bei nem auswärtsspiel abschneiden
> Wenn du noch werte von der pcs+ brauchst, kannst mich fragen, allerdings hab ich noch nicht allzu viele spiele...
> ...


 
ich kann dir sagen das ac4 auf 1440p und alles auf max (2x AA) auf circa 50 fps läuft


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> brauch ich garnicht probieren  komm ich eh nicht ran


 +200mv klar max 1,29v also ungefährlich


----------



## hammelgammler (7. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte theoretisch auch ein paar Vergleiche liefern in ein paar Tagen. 
Hätte die 780Ti iChill hier, eine von EVGA 780Ti @ Accelero Extreme IV, und wollte mir noch eine R9 290 Vapor-X holen in den nächsten Tagen. 

Auch wenn es natürlich rein vom Preis Punkt unfaire Vergleiche wären, die normale 780 wäre ja eher der Konkurrent der R9 290...


----------



## ULKi22 (8. Juli 2014)

So, ich schon wieder:

Ich wollte mir kommende Woche endlich mal die Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ bestellen und bin auf ein paar kleine Probleme gestoßen.
1.: Ich wollte wenn die Leistung für WQHD mir zu wenig ist eine zweite R9 290 dazuklatschen, nur hat die PCS+ ja fast 3 Slots und auf einem MSI Z97 Gaming 5 hätte die obere Karte kaum noch Platz zum Atmen.

2.: Hört sich jetzt pingelick (wie schreibt man das?) an, aber die PCS+ hat zwischen Kühler und PCB irgendso eine hässliche blaue Platte oder was auch immer, und die stört mich persönlich extrem. Kann man das Teil irgendwie entfernen? Bzw hat überhaupt jede PCS+ diese blaue Platte oder was das ist?

3.: Ich könnte auch eine R9 290 mit Dual-Slot Kühler nehmen, nur ist da die Auswahl nicht besonders blumig.
-Die von Asus soll ja nicht so der Burner sein
-Genausowenig die Powercolor Turbo Duo
-Die Gigabyte konnte ja ihren Takt nicht halten,weil sie zu warm wurde, ist das noch so? 
-Die MSI sagt mir von den Dual Slot Varianten am meisten zu. Passt super ins Farbkonzept, hat ne Backplate, laut Tests schön leise, aber halt ca 10°C wärmer als die PCS+.

Wie groß ist denn bei einem CF Gespann die Temepraturdifferenz zwischen oberer und unterer Karte?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Juli 2014)

Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> 2.: Hört sich jetzt pingelick (wie schreibt man das?) an, aber die PCS+ hat zwischen Kühler und PCB irgendso eine hässliche blaue Platte oder was auch immer, und die stört mich persönlich extrem. Kann man das Teil irgendwie entfernen? Bzw hat überhaupt jede PCS+ diese blaue Platte oder was das ist?


Das ist das Kühlpad zwischen dem VRAM und der Kühlerplatte. Das sollte man nicht entfernen...


----------



## derneuemann (8. Juli 2014)

Die MSI sind ganz gut. Mit ein paar kleinen Eingriffen auch richtig leise! ( Offset Spannung runter und Takt auf 1000MHz ) 

Die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen den Karten hängt stark am Abstand zwischen den Karten und an der Gehäusebelüftung!
Bei einem Kollegen (mit schlechter belüftung) lag das DeltaT bei 10°


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2014)

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder^^ 

Das mit der R9 290X hat sich im Moment erledigt. Die HD5870 läuft wieder. 
Der Schuldige wurde gestern während der Nachforschung auch ausgemacht. Es ist Catalyst 14.4 
Im Moment läuft das System zum Test auf Catalyst 13.9. Damit waren gestern ca. 2h Batman Arkham Origins ohne Probleme möglich. Warum es sich beißt muss ich erst noch herausfinden. Ich vermute alte Treiberreste. Am WE werde ich mal ein paar Experimente damit machen.


----------



## Roundy (8. Juli 2014)

Thief55 schrieb:


> ich kann dir sagen das ac4 auf 1440p und alles auf max (2x AA) auf circa 50 fps läuft



Ok bei mir ises so dass das 3er alles auf max auch aa und die Umgebungsqualität auf hoch anstatt sehr hoch.
Dann läufts super flüssig. 
Wenn ich die Umgebungsqualität auf sehr hoch stelle ruckelts manchmal leicht.
Raubt die Einstellungen wirklich so viel leistung?
Gruß


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (8. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ok bei mir ises so dass das 3er alles auf max auch aa und die Umgebungsqualität auf hoch anstatt sehr hoch.
> Dann läufts super flüssig.
> Wenn ich die Umgebungsqualität auf sehr hoch stelle ruckelts manchmal leicht.
> Raubt die Einstellungen wirklich so viel leistung?
> Gruß


 
Ob ein Game flüssig läuft oder als ruckelig empfunden wird ist absolut subjektiv. Eine Angabe der FPS ist da viel aussagefähiger. Ich bin ein absoluter FPS Junky. Alles unter 100FPS kommt mir ruckelig vor. Ja, der ein oder andere fängt gleich an zu schwätzen, von wegen mehr als 50FPS kann keiner unterscheiden und der Nächste kommt mit dem Argument, warum auch Filme nur in 24FPS aufgenommen werden (seit neuestem auch in 48FPS [nur so nebenbei]). Also wie auch immer ich behaupte es zu spüren, vor allem bei schnellen Schwenks in FPS (diesmal First Person Shootern). Und ja, ich habe einen 120Hz Monitor und BF4 läuft auf min. 100FPS und ist um FPS-Sprünge zu vermeiden auf 120 FPS beschränkt.
Ein Kumpel von mir, der spielt mit 30-60FPS und sagt es reicht ihm vollkommen aus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ob ein Game flüssig läuft oder als ruckelig empfunden wird ist absolut subjektiv. Eine Angabe der FPS ist da viel aussagefähiger. Ich bin ein absoluter FPS Junky. Alles unter 100FPS kommt mir ruckelig vor. Ja, der ein oder andere fängt gleich an zu schwätzen, von wegen mehr als 50FPS kann keiner unterscheiden und der Nächste kommt mit dem Argument, warum auch Filme nur in 24FPS aufgenommen werden (seit neuestem auch in 48FPS [nur so nebenbei]). Also wie auch immer ich behaupte es zu spüren, vor allem bei schnellen Schwenks in FPS (diesmal First Person Shootern). Und ja, ich habe einen 120Hz Monitor und BF4 läuft auf min. 100FPS und ist um FPS-Sprünge zu vermeiden auf 120 FPS beschränkt.
> Ein Kumpel von mir, der spielt mit 30-60FPS und sagt es reicht ihm vollkommen aus.


Naja BF4 kann man nur ab 60FPS spielen, aber Metro spiele ich gern auch mit 24FPS


----------



## derneuemann (8. Juli 2014)

Und auch brauche in BF4 eher Richtung 100Fps um glücklich zu sein und in Metro immer noch um 50-60 Fps. So sind wir halt alle verschieden...


----------



## Thaiminater (8. Juli 2014)

Also ich komm mit 50-60 Fps aus aber drunter wirds schon hart   Die Vapor-X ist grad auf 440 Euro bei Mf rauf und ich wollt sie grade bestellen 
Edit: Jetzt bestell xeon für 200 und vapor für 380 ich bin aufgeregt wie nen kleines Hühnchen


----------



## Roundy (8. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ob ein Game flüssig läuft oder als ruckelig empfunden wird ist absolut subjektiv. Eine Angabe der FPS ist da viel aussagefähiger. Ich bin ein absoluter FPS Junky. Alles unter 100FPS kommt mir ruckelig vor. Ja, der ein oder andere fängt gleich an zu schwätzen, von wegen mehr als 50FPS kann keiner unterscheiden und der Nächste kommt mit dem Argument, warum auch Filme nur in 24FPS aufgenommen werden (seit neuestem auch in 48FPS [nur so nebenbei]). Also wie auch immer ich behaupte es zu spüren, vor allem bei schnellen Schwenks in FPS (diesmal First Person Shootern). Und ja, ich habe einen 120Hz Monitor und BF4 läuft auf min. 100FPS und ist um FPS-Sprünge zu vermeiden auf 120 FPS beschränkt.
> Ein Kumpel von mir, der spielt mit 30-60FPS und sagt es reicht ihm vollkommen aus.



Ja ich weiß nur bin ich grad nicht daheim, und hab die zahlen auch nicht im kopf.
Werden nachgeliefert 
Die 100fps sind nur unnötig wenn du nen 60hz Monitor hast wie ich 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß nur bin ich grad nicht daheim, und hab die zahlen auch nicht im kopf.
> Werden nachgeliefert
> Die 100fps sind nur unnötig wenn du nen 60hz Monitor hast wie ich
> Gruß


Er hat einen 120Hz


----------



## Roundy (8. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Er hat einen 120Hz



Weiß ich, wollte ja verdeutlichen dass es für MICH keinen Sinn macht 


So für EVGA: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> So für EVGA: <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=753081"/>
> Gruß



Danke 

ist denn 42% lautlos?


----------



## Roundy (8. Juli 2014)

Joo ziemlich... sobald dann auch nur n tacken ton dazu kommt ist sie nicht mehr wahrzunehmen 
Gruß


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Juli 2014)

An die Sapphire 290 TriX Besitzer; Wer hat dies auch festgestellt bei den Lüftern? Ich hab in Games, sobald die Lüfter zwischen 50 und 60% drehen so ein Knattern drin, als würde einer der Lüfter nicht richtig befestigt sein und daher schwingen. Im Idle kann ich dies nicht reproduzieren und ich höre nur einen normalen Luftstrom in dieser Region. 
Muss zu von der Grafikkarte stammen, die anderen Lüfter können nicht schneller drehen.


----------



## Rodolfos (9. Juli 2014)

ich hab mal ne kleine frage ... ich hatte in watch dogs auf all ultra mit msaa4x ca 80 grad gpu temp in meinem test, seht ihr auch in dem GPU-Z Log in meinem Testbeitrag zwischen GTX 780 und r9 290 .. gibt es da eine möglichkeit das noch etwas zu reduzieren? Ich hatte noch nie mit irgendeiner karte in Watch Dogs oder sonstigen hardwarefresser Games 80 Grad GPU temperatur und schon garnicht bei 5 Gehäuselüftern.

Wenn jetzt wirklich Sommer gewesen wäre und in der Wohnung 32 Grad würde ich das sogar verstehen, aber das war bei kaltem nassen wetter und recht kühler raumtemperatur.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> An die Sapphire 290 TriX Besitzer; Wer hat dies auch festgestellt bei den Lüftern? Ich hab in Games, sobald die Lüfter zwischen 50 und 60% drehen so ein Knattern drin, als würde einer der Lüfter nicht richtig befestigt sein und daher schwingen. Im Idle kann ich dies nicht reproduzieren und ich höre nur einen normalen Luftstrom in dieser Region.
> Muss zu von der Grafikkarte stammen, die anderen Lüfter können nicht schneller drehen.


Da wird der Lüfter wohl schleifen.


----------



## derneuemann (9. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> An die Sapphire 290 TriX Besitzer; Wer hat dies auch festgestellt bei den Lüftern? Ich hab in Games, sobald die Lüfter zwischen 50 und 60% drehen so ein Knattern drin, als würde einer der Lüfter nicht richtig befestigt sein und daher schwingen. Im Idle kann ich dies nicht reproduzieren und ich höre nur einen normalen Luftstrom in dieser Region.
> Muss zu von der Grafikkarte stammen, die anderen Lüfter können nicht schneller drehen.


 
Das hatte ich mal mit einem Twin Frozer Kühler von MSI, da war ein Lüfter nicht ganz fest geschraubt...


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Juli 2014)

Nur komisch, dass ich dieses nicht reproduzieren kann im Idle und den Lüfter manuell hochstelle. Zwischen 40% und 70% jedes % getestet, kam kein Geräusch der gleichen Zustande. In den Games hab ich das aber auch nicht immer.


----------



## derneuemann (9. Juli 2014)

War bei mir genau so. So ein Lüfter ist nicht perfekt gewuchtet! Je nach Drehzahl kommt es zu Schwingungen die sich auf das restliche Material übertragen! Alles je nach Drehzahl deutlicher oder weniger für dich warnehmbar...


----------



## Xcravier (9. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> An die Sapphire 290 TriX Besitzer; Wer hat dies auch festgestellt bei den Lüftern? Ich hab in Games, sobald die Lüfter zwischen 50 und 60% drehen so ein Knattern drin, als würde einer der Lüfter nicht richtig befestigt sein und daher schwingen. Im Idle kann ich dies nicht reproduzieren und ich höre nur einen normalen Luftstrom in dieser Region.
> Muss zu von der Grafikkarte stammen, die anderen Lüfter können nicht schneller drehen.



Ist mir mit meiner Tri-X auch zwischendurch mal passiert, aber am nächsten Tag war es dann auf einmal weg.


----------



## DoGyAUT (9. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ist mir mit meiner Tri-X auch zwischendurch mal passiert, aber am nächsten Tag war es dann auf einmal weg.


 
Nö bei meiner passiert da nichts sei es 20% oder sogar Tornadomodus mit 100% 

Sowas hat aber meine HD 7950 Dual-X hin und wieder.


----------



## Ion (9. Juli 2014)

Ich muss hier einfach noch mal nachfragen.
Wie viel Spannung verträgt denn so eine 290 Vapor-X?

Ich bemerke manchmal Spannungsspitzen von 1.4V


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (9. Juli 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich muss hier einfach noch mal nachfragen.
> Wie viel Spannung verträgt denn so eine 290 Vapor-X?
> 
> Ich bemerke manchmal Spannungsspitzen von 1.4V


 
Ich würde den Chip mit maximal 1,3 V befeuern. Hängt aber auch immer davon ab, was Du von Haus aus anliegen hast und damit, was Du für einen ASIC hast. Meine erste PCS+ hatte unter Last gerade einmal 1,1 V anliegen. Da sind 200 mV zur 1,3 V schon recht heftig. Aber da gibt es ja auch andere Leute, die scheuen sich auch nicht davor +300 mV an zulegen.


----------



## derneuemann (9. Juli 2014)

1,3 V ist genug und sollte dann auch nicht mehr vom Chip abhängen wieviel da @stock anliegt. Die Chips unterliegen zwar toleranzen, aber die Chips sind dennoch gleich aufgebaut. Beispiel GPU hat eine max Spannung bevor die Isolation zwischen den Transistoren nicht mehr ausreicht. Sagen wir als Beispiel 1,4v. Diese Spannung ist bei allen produzierten Chips gleich. Wenn jetzt Chip 1 besser ist und von Werk aus mit 1,15 V läuft gehen + 200mV in Ordnung (Kühlung entscheidet). Ist Chip zwei schlechter und läuft ab Werk mit 1,25V sind +200mV zuviel des guten. 

Ich würde mich mit 1,3V zufrieden geben, selbst 1,3V ist schon saftig genug und würde ich nur bei hervoragender Kühlung machen. Lebenszeit = Last x Temperatur
Also 1,3V würde ich konkret nur anlegen wenn meine GPU unter 65-70° und die VRM unter 70-75° unter maximal erreichbarer Last erreicht. (nicht Furmark sondern Games die max Auslasten)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juli 2014)

24/7 würde ich Max 1,25v real anliegend einstellen ....die spitzen kannste ignorieren . 
temps Max 85 Grad gpu und vrm Max 90 Grad für 24/7.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (9. Juli 2014)

Nach euren max.  Angaben wäre bei meiner PCS+ kaum oc möglich. Habe stock schon ca. 1,25 V anliegen. Und die VRM1 liegt bei 90 °C


----------



## DoGyAUT (9. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mit meiner R9 290X Tri-X 1.030mV - 1.100mV ^^ und das bei +50mV offeset mit 1100/1500 hehe hätte gute Reserven wenn die nicht so heiß würde


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Nach euren max.  Angaben wäre bei meiner PCS+ kaum oc möglich. Habe stock schon ca. 1,25 V anliegen. Und die VRM1 liegt bei 90 °C



Also schwankt zwischen ~ 1,22 & 1,25v oder? wieviel ist denn default bei dir eingestellt im afterburner ?

bei mir sind es +25mv das sind so 1,14-1,17v anliegend 

1100/1400mhz ist stable bei -6mv im afterburner macht dann 1,10-1,13v anliegend 

1000/1300mhz ist stable bei -33mv
im afterburner macht dann 1,06-1,10v

1150/1400mhz ist stable bei +44mv
im afterburner macht dann 1,16-1,20v

alles bei entschärfter Luffikurve

Asic 77


----------



## Keinmand (9. Juli 2014)

hmm mal ne Frage, sitzte gerade hier und mach mir nen groben Entwurf zu dem geplanten test.
Ist es denn erlaubt das AMD & Nvidia Logo im dem Thread zu benutzen? Forenregelverstoß oder wegen Urheberrecht usw ? hab da keine Ahnung von und will mich nur absichern
Notfalls lass ich die Bilder dann eben raus 


Vapor läuft gut, hab bisher nur Diablo3 anzocken können, aber da hab ich bei den min. Fps ein zuwachs von 10-15fps 
max fps liegen über 200+, deswegen hab ich die fps auf 150begrenzt um die karte nicht unnötig aufheizen zu lassen

bisher hat ich 1x nen Bluescreen, keine Ahnung warum. Werds aber im auge behalten


----------



## derneuemann (9. Juli 2014)

Was für Tests willst du machen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand ne TurboDuo von PC?


----------



## Keinmand (9. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Was für Tests willst du machen?


 
Vergleich zwischen AMD R9 290 Vapor X und Inno3D GTX780Ti


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich hatte eine PoWERcOLOR r9 290 TurboDuo
Derzeit immer noch in Turin zwecks RMA  

Bitte was möchtest wissen, HEISS und LAUT war sie
Vor allem bei geringem Airflow wie in meinem ThermalTake Matrix VX Gehäuse.

Mit -56 mV Untervolting leif sdie mit 80% fixiertem Lüfter bei 86 bis 88 Grad, OC 1060 Mhz um die 92 bis 94 Grad    80 % Lüfter!!
Aber bei Enemy Front, Wolfenstein regenbogenartiger Bildschirm, Valley und Heaven 4.0 , Crysis 3 lief über Stunden OHNE Makel durch!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte eine PoWERcOLOR r9 290 TurboDuo
> Derzeit immer noch in Turin zwecks RMA
> 
> Bitte was möchtest wissen, HEISS und LAUT war sie
> ...


Spulenfiepen ist nur von Interesse und ob sie Referenzdesign ist.


----------



## Roundy (9. Juli 2014)

sag halt dass du sie unter wasser setzen willst... du kannst aber doch auch gleich ein ref design ergattern... probiers doch in der buch oder hier im forum  ich glaub nicht, dass dich da einer übern tisch zieht (also im forum) 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> sag halt dass du sie unter wasser setzen willst... du kannst aber doch auch gleich ein ref design ergattern... probiers doch in der buch oder hier im forum  ich glaub nicht, dass dich da einer übern tisch zieht (also im forum)
> Gruß


Ja noch ist nichts in Sack und Tütten. Wenn alles gut geht bestell ich morgen erstmal nur die Radiatoren und den GPU-Kühler.
Dann gehts erstmal in den Kurzurlaub.


----------



## Roundy (9. Juli 2014)

wir drücken dir die daumen, dass du endlich ENDLICH die richtige (karte) findest 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Juli 2014)

Danke, aber ich bin wenig zuversichtlich.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Juli 2014)

TurboDuo --- Also meine definitiv KEIN Spulenfiepen, 
zudem Referenz Design *ABER die Kondensatoren sind anders aufgeteilt*, sprich ist somit *KEINE AMD Referenz Karte mehr*, obwohl ansonsten alles gleich!
Nur die Kühler passen somit eben nicht!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> TurboDuo --- Also meine definitiv KEIN Spulenfiepen,
> zudem Referenz Design *ABER die Kondensatoren sind anders aufgeteilt*, sprich ist somit *KEINE AMD Referenz Karte mehr*, obwohl ansonsten alles gleich!
> Nur die Kühler passen somit eben nicht!


Alles klar. Danke für die Info. 

Dann wirds wohl die TriX oder eine normale Ref insofern wie mal wieder günstig zu habem sind.


----------



## derneuemann (10. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Vergleich zwischen AMD R9 290 Vapor X und Inno3D GTX780Ti


 
Welche Spiele willst du testen?
Bitte benche in den gleichen Szenen unter den gleichen Umständen. (also genau gleiche Stelle im Spiel)  Vielleicht kannst du dich ja auch ein bisschen an die BenchmarkFAQ von PCGH halten, zwecks Vergleichbarkeit!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen...


----------



## Keinmand (10. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Welche Spiele willst du testen? Bitte benche in den gleichen Szenen unter den gleichen Umständen. (also genau gleiche Stelle im Spiel)  Vielleicht kannst du dich ja auch ein bisschen an die BenchmarkFAQ von PCGH halten, zwecks Vergleichbarkeit! Mit freundlichen Grüßen...



Liste der spiele müsste ein paar seiten vorher sein

Ja klar hätt ich sowieso gemacht. Bin am überlegen ob Video oder Screenshot, oder sogar beides


----------



## derneuemann (10. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> Liste der spiele müsste ein paar seiten vorher sein
> 
> Ja klar hätt ich sowieso gemacht. Bin am überlegen ob Video oder Screenshot, oder sogar beides


 
Ist leider nicht allen so klar das man Grafikkarten nur in genau den gleichen Situationen benchen und mit einander vergleichen kann!

Ich würde vielleicht noch BF4 mit in die Liste aufnehmen, da aktueller als BF3 und technisch mehr features nutzt. Ansonsten schon eine sehr gute Liste mit der man viel anfangen kann. Wenn du die Szenen zum benchen nutzt die PCGH nutzt kann gleich dazu auch noch sehen, wie realitätsnah die Werte von denen sind. Wenn es einigermaßen du deren Werten passt, kann man da schon mal etwas mehr vertrauen rein stecken!


----------



## Negev (10. Juli 2014)

Ich werde meine R9 290 wohl wieder zurückgehen lassen... diese Karte produziert Bluescreens (Ursache: atikmdag.sys) in Videos. Zwar konnte ich das Problem "fixen" indem ich die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviert hab, das ist aber nicht wirklich eine Lösung.

Das ist schon die zweite Karte mit diesem Fehler. Mein Vertrauen zu AMD und Sapphire ist schwer beschädigt.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. Juli 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Ich werde meine R9 290 wohl wieder zurückgehen lassen... diese Karte produziert Bluescreens (Ursache: atikmdag.sys) in Videos. Zwar konnte ich das Problem "fixen" indem ich die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviert hab, das ist aber nicht wirklich eine Lösung.
> 
> Das ist schon die zweite Karte mit diesem Fehler. Mein Vertrauen zu AMD und Sapphire ist schwer beschädigt.



Bist du schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, das es evtl nicht an der Karte, sondern an was anderem liegt? Vor allem weil es schon bei der zweiten GraKa so ist. 
Und ganz verrückt wäre eine Google-Suche. Habe ca. 3 Sekunden gebraucht um das Problem über Google zu analysieren. 
Du kannst Dir noch 10 Karten von welch einem Boardpartner auch immer kaufen und zurück schicken, aber ohne sauberen Treiber wirst du immer den Fehler bekommen. Im schlimmsten Fall Neuinstallation von Windows. Das ist kein Hardwareproblem, sondern Software!


----------



## Negev (10. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> aber ohne sauberen Treiber wirst du immer den Fehler bekommen. Im schlimmsten Fall Neuinstallation von Windows. Das ist kein Hardwareproblem, sondern Software!


 
Hab bereits mein System X mal neu Aufgesetzt mit jeweils immer den Aktuellsten Treibern - heruntergeladen von den jeweiligen Herstellerseiten! ! ! Hab mich sogar mal schau gemacht, in welcher Reihenfolge man am besten Windows Neuinstalliert... vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu blöd dafür.... vielleicht gibts ja auch ein Voodoo-Ritual das man jetzt bei den neuen Karten durchführen muss. 

Und wenn AMD zu blöd ist nen Stabilen Treiber rauszuhaun, dann ist das wohl nicht meine Schuld.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Also schwankt zwischen ~ 1,22 & 1,25v oder? wieviel ist denn default bei dir eingestellt im afterburner ?
> 
> bei mir sind es +25mv das sind so 1,14-1,17v anliegend
> 
> ...



Richtig!!! Der Takt von Werk aus liegt bei 1,245 V

Bei mir sind es +50 mV. Im Folgenden Bild mal ohne die Offset Spannung, es liegen also 1,195 V ±0 mV an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1100/1400 MHz laufen auf -12 mV also 1,195 V – 0,012 V. Weniger Spannung kann ich ohnehin nicht fahren, weil dann die Spannung im Idle nicht mehr reicht. Außer ich würde wie bei Dir auf 1300 MHz beim RAM runter gehen.
Die Lüfter wurden von mir total entschärft und laufen im Idle bei 20%. Da ist die Wasserpumpe und die HDD’s lauter. Unter Last bei 1100/1400 MHz wird der Chip zwar nun 74 °C (bei aktuellen sommerlichen Temperaturen) warm, aber die drei 80 mm Lüfter säuseln nur so vor sich hin (sind aber wahrnehmbar).

Ach und mein Asic ist 74,2 % siehe Pic.

Offtopc: Wie kann ich das Bild größer machen im Post?



Negev schrieb:


> Hab bereits mein System X mal neu Aufgesetzt mit jeweils immer den Aktuellsten Treibern - heruntergeladen von den jeweiligen Herstellerseiten! ! ! Hab mich sogar mal schau gemacht, in welcher Reihenfolge man am besten Windows Neuinstalliert... vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu blöd dafür.... vielleicht gibts ja auch ein Voodoo-Ritual das man jetzt bei den neuen Karten durchführen muss.
> 
> Und wenn AMD zu blöd ist nen Stabilen Treiber rauszuhaun, dann ist das wohl nicht meine Schuld.



Erst einmal richtig, aber Sapphire kann für den Treiber gar nix zu mindest zur Freigabe des Treibers. Nimm nicht den Treiber von Hersteller, sondern von AMD direkt. Ich würde Dir den 14.4 WHQL oder den 14.6 RC2 empfehlen. Wenn beide nicht richtig wollen, dann den 13.12 der sollte auf jeden Fall laufen.

Bei mir läuft im Moment der 14.4 WHQL und der läuft richtig gut. Nach ein wenig rum suchen im Netz hab ich lesen können, das das Treiber Problem mit dem "atikmdag.sys bluescreen" schon seit Jahren besteht.
Zur Fehlerbehebung probier mal folgendes: atikmdag.sys Bluescreen: Das können Sie tun - CHIP


----------



## Negev (10. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Nimm nicht den Treiber von Hersteller, sondern von AMD direkt.



Hab mich verkehrt ausgedrückt.

Treiber fürs Motherboard hab ich von Gigabyte.
Grafiktreiber hab ich natürlich vom AMD.

Dabei ist es egal welchen Treiber ich lade. Hab mit jede Version Probleme 13.12 oder 14.4. Lediglich die Beta hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Und wenn ichs jetzt doch mal mit der 14.6 versuche, wird jeder jegliche Probleme dem Betastatus zuschieben.

EDIT
Danke für den Link - werd ich mal versuchen.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist das ne ganz miese Nummer die hier abläuft.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. Juli 2014)

Nimm mal nicht den Beta, sondern den 14.6 RC2 AMD Catalyst 14.6 RC mit kleinen Verbesserungen - ComputerBase

UND

prüfe mal bitte, ob alle Stromversorgungen richtig angesteckt sind. Man liest immer wieder, von zu wenig Spannung und/oder Stecker saß nicht richtig. Nicht nur von der GraKa, sondern auch vom MB.


----------



## Roundy (10. Juli 2014)

Bei bluescreens liegts eigentlich eher an der cpu als an der gpu...
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (10. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ist leider nicht allen so klar das man Grafikkarten nur in genau den gleichen Situationen benchen und mit einander vergleichen kann!
> 
> Ich würde vielleicht noch BF4 mit in die Liste aufnehmen, da aktueller als BF3 und technisch mehr features nutzt. Ansonsten schon eine sehr gute Liste mit der man viel anfangen kann. Wenn du die Szenen zum benchen nutzt die PCGH nutzt kann gleich dazu auch noch sehen, wie realitätsnah die Werte von denen sind. Wenn es einigermaßen du deren Werten passt, kann man da schon mal etwas mehr vertrauen rein stecken!


 

ja ich bemüh mich drum alles so genau wie möglich zu machen,  werde bei den meisten benches wohl 3 durchgänge machen und davon dann den besten nehmen

Bf4 würd ich gerne mitaufnehmen, allerdings kann ich mich nichtmehr wirklich für BF begeistern. Hab mir damals auch Bf3 + Premium usw gekauft und hab gerade mal bis lvl 20 durchgehalten.
Gibts denn ne Demo Version von BF4 ? Anonsten muss ich mir mal gedanken machen wie ich das miteinbauen könnte


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> ja ich bemüh mich drum alles so genau wie möglich zu machen,  werde bei den meisten benches wohl 3 durchgänge machen und davon dann den besten nehmen
> 
> Bf4 würd ich gerne mitaufnehmen, allerdings kann ich mich nichtmehr wirklich für BF begeistern. Hab mir damals auch Bf3 + Premium usw gekauft und hab gerade mal bis lvl 20 durchgehalten.
> Gibts denn ne Demo Version von BF4 ? Anonsten muss ich mir mal gedanken machen wie ich das miteinbauen könnte


 
Für BF4 könnte ich Dir sonst zumindest mit der R9 290 aushelfen. Habe zwar einen i5 4670K, aber sollte doch vergleichbar sein!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Bei bluescreens liegts eigentlich eher an der cpu als an der gpu...
> Gruß


Nö. Meine 6970 geht auch nicht. Immer Bluescreen.

Nach langem ringen und deinem WA-Post werde ich wohl doch noch mal eine 290 nehmen. Entweder eine TriX oder eine Ref. Kommt drauf an was günstiger ist.


----------



## derneuemann (10. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> ja ich bemüh mich drum alles so genau wie möglich zu machen,  werde bei den meisten benches wohl 3 durchgänge machen und davon dann den besten nehmen
> 
> Bf4 würd ich gerne mitaufnehmen, allerdings kann ich mich nichtmehr wirklich für BF begeistern. Hab mir damals auch Bf3 + Premium usw gekauft und hab gerade mal bis lvl 20 durchgehalten.
> Gibts denn ne Demo Version von BF4 ? Anonsten muss ich mir mal gedanken machen wie ich das miteinbauen könnte


 
Ich mache immer 5 Durchläufe und mittel die Ergebnisse. So habe ich dann den Durchschnitt. BF4 bietet sich ja auch schon der nette GrenzgaenAir von nebenan an...


----------



## Roundy (10. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nö. Meine 6970 geht auch nicht. Immer Bluescreen.
> 
> Nach langem ringen und deinem WA-Post werde ich wohl doch noch mal eine 290 nehmen. Entweder eine TriX oder eine Ref. Kommt drauf an was günstiger ist.



Meistens liegts halt an der Stromversorgung der cpu...
Wenn ne wakü drauf soll kannst ja nach ner ref ausschau halten, ansonsten würde ich die tri-x oder eben die pcs+ nehmen.
Find ich gut dass du nicht gleich aufgibst 
Wenn die nicht tut, verzeih ich dir auch ne grüne 
Gruß


----------



## Negev (10. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Meistens liegts halt an der Stromversorgung der cpu...



Bei mir definitiv nicht!
Bei mir ist alles sauber angeschlossen.
EDIT: Macht irgendwie auch kein Sinn bei diesem Fehlerbild?! Wie soll eine ungenügende Stromversorgung Fehler im 2D betrieb verursachen - während das System unter Last optimal arbeitet?!

Nunja werd jetzt NOCHMAL alles sauber Innstallieren - mit dem 14.16 RC2 und lass die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiv. Wenn es wieder zu Bluescreens kommt - hab ich die faxen dicke und die Karte geht zurück.

Von wem ist der überhaupt bzw. warum bietet ihn AMD nicht zum download an?


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2014)

Der Treiber ist direkt über AMD beziehbar, klicke bei "Latest Beta Driver" auf "Download", dann wird der 14.6 RC2 heruntergeladen.


----------



## Keinmand (10. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich mache immer 5 Durchläufe und mittel die Ergebnisse. So habe ich dann den Durchschnitt. BF4 bietet sich ja auch schon der nette GrenzgaenAir von nebenan an...


 
kostet aber auch alles Zeit, denke das ist so die beste methode, vor allem da es nicht grad wenig spiele sind


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Meistens liegts halt an der Stromversorgung der cpu...
> Wenn ne wakü drauf soll kannst ja nach ner ref ausschau halten, ansonsten würde ich die tri-x oder eben die pcs+ nehmen.
> Find ich gut dass du nicht gleich aufgibst
> Wenn die nicht tut, verzeih ich dir auch ne grüne
> Gruß


Nein. Die 290 geht ja. Und die tiefen Kratzer in den Leiterbahnen sagen ihr übriges.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2014)

... brauche mal eine Denkunterstützung beim oc ..... OC soll bessere Werte der GPU Leistung bringen soweit die Theorie.
Die Praxis läßt mich verzweifeln. Gleiche Bedingungen beim 3DM2013 IceStorm und FireStrike aber nun kommt es
oc von 1000/1200 zu 1170/1250 steigerung fast NULL.
Ice: @stock GPU 371523 Phys 51146  gesamt 155319
Ice: oc        GPU 366511 Phys 50884 gesamt 154098

Fire: @stock GPU 11349 Phys 11597 Gemeinsam 4292 Summe 9773
Fire: oc       GPU 11387 Phys 11664 Gemeinsam 4295 Summe 9803

muss ich das verstehen? Die Takte werden laut Afterburner auch so ausgelesen.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. Juli 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Bei mir definitiv nicht!
> Bei mir ist alles sauber angeschlossen.
> EDIT: Macht irgendwie auch kein Sinn bei diesem Fehlerbild?! Wie soll eine ungenügende Stromversorgung Fehler im 2D betrieb verursachen - während das System unter Last optimal arbeitet?!
> 
> ...



Wenn der Fehler nur im 2D auftritt, dann versuch es mal testweise mit einer Reduzierung des RAM Takt. Auf beispielsweise 1250 - 1300 MHz. Der RAM wird über die Spannungsregelung der GPU angesprochen. Wenn Du im 2D im Brower bist, dann springt oft der RAM Takt auf Last. Die GPU aber bleibt bei 300 - 500 MHz und daher kann es zu Aussetzern kommen.

Ich kann meine PCS+ auch problemlos mit -47 mV unter Last laufen lassen, aber unter Idle habe ich im Browser flackern, oder BS. Auch ein guter Test ob die Spannung im Idle ausreichend ist, ist Steam. Einfach Steam öffnen, das fängt furchtbar an zu flackern, wenn bei der Spannungsversorgung im Idle was nicht hinhaut.



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... brauche mal eine Denkunterstützung beim oc ..... OC soll bessere Werte der GPU Leistung bringen soweit die Theorie.
> Die Praxis läßt mich verzweifeln. Gleiche Bedingungen beim 3DM2013 IceStorm und FireStrike aber nun kommt es
> oc von 1000/1200 zu 1170/1250 steigerung fast NULL.
> Ice: @stock GPU 371523 Phys 51146  gesamt 155319
> ...


 
Wie sieht es mit dem PT und Temperatur unter Last aus? Hast Du die Spannung erhöht? Wird der Takt durchgehend gehalten?


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2014)

läuft z.Z. im Übermode. Temperaturprobleme kaum vorstellbar. VCore +100


----------



## Norkzlam (10. Juli 2014)

Ich bin seit gestern Besitzer einer R9 290 Tri-X OC. Seltsamerweise kann die Karte im Metro 2033 Benchmark ihren Takt nicht halten. Die maximale GPU-Temperatur liegt bei 76 Grad, Die Spannungwandler erreichen max. 74 Grad. Das Powertaget steht auf +50. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Roundy (10. Juli 2014)

Was für ne cpu?
Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Was für ne cpu?Gruß



.. i7 3770k mit 4,5 GHZ 

gerade das Ganze mit 3DM11 gemacht, selbes Ereignis. Bei @stock stabile 1000 MHz bei 1170 tänzeln um 950 MHz


----------



## Sschlech (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD R9-290 (non X)    Vcore Lock ? BIOS ?*

hey ich habe jetzt auch eine r9 290 von sapphire,
allerdings bekomme ich manchmal einfach eine black screen ka warum könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## derneuemann (10. Juli 2014)

@Gohrbi

Überlegung!
1.Wenn eine R9290X @Stock mit 1,1 V 289W verbraucht und bei dir 1,31V anliegen (die Leistungsaufnahme steigt im Quadrat) dann Vervraucht die Karte bei 1000MHz und 1,31V schon 409W, dann noch den höheren Takt. Dann kommst du ziemlich sicher über 450W ( 300W TDP 100% +50% = 450W) 
Ich weiß das ganze ist jetzt mal stark vereinfacht  und viele haben auch keine Probleme! Deswegen ja "Überlegung".
Wenn dem so wär würde ich mich einfach mit z.B. 1100MHZ @ 1,17V zufrieden geben. Den Unterschied siehst du sowieso nur in Benchmarks...

2. Kann aber auch, wird die Powertuneeindtellung +50& nicht übernommen? Gibt es nicht auch eine Möglichkeit die Powertunegrenzen im Afterburner zu umgehen? (Overclocking without powerplay, oder so)

Würde jetzt mal auf letzteres tippen...



Sschlech schrieb:


> hey ich habe jetzt auch eine r9 290 von sapphire,
> allerdings bekomme ich manchmal einfach eine black screen ka warum könnt ihr mir helfen?



alle Settings @ Stock?

welche R9 290 hast du denn?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. Juli 2014)

@Gohrbi

ich gebe derneuemann auch absolut recht. Das Powertarget ist auch mit +50 locker überschritten bei 1,3 V und 1170 MHz.

Reduziere doch einfach mal den Takt und die Spannung bis der Takt gehalten wird und suche damit dein Optimum aus Spannung, Takt und Leistung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> @Gohrbi
> 
> ich gebe derneuemann auch absolut recht. Das Powertarget ist auch mit +50 locker überschritten bei 1,3 V und 1170 MHz.
> 
> Reduziere doch einfach mal den Takt und die Spannung bis der Takt gehalten wird und suche damit dein Optimum aus Spannung, Takt und Leistung.


1,3V?  Da gibts kein Morgen mehr bei der Hawaii. HAtte auch schon 650W laut Strommessgerät (Gesamter PC) und da kann man sich die Karte rausrechnen, wenn meine CPU maximal 150W only zieht.


----------



## IIIlllIII (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

hab mal die frage ob es eine r290 gibt die die leute hier favorisieren?
vom oc potential oder der Lautstärke?

mfg IIIlllIII


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Juli 2014)

MSI R9 290X Lightning unter Wasser


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2014)

"Beste": Vapor-X
Günstiger, nur mit wenigen Nachteilen: Tri-X OC und PCS+


----------



## Sschlech (10. Juli 2014)

@derneuemann ja alles @ stock habe gestern erst den pc zusammen gebaud habe aber jetzt mal den driver aktualisirt hatte irgendwie einen alten drauf mall schauen wies jetzt aus sieht 

ich hbae die Vapor-X


----------



## JaniZz (10. Juli 2014)

290 im CF?  
Taugt das was bei aktuellen titeln oder eher Geld Verschwendung, wegen schlechter CF Optimierung?


----------



## derneuemann (10. Juli 2014)

Ich bin bisher nicht so überzeugt von Multi GPU, aber es gibt genug die drauf schwören. Wenn es um Reaktionszeiten geht (FPS Games im Multiplayer)
würde ich mir das Geld lieber sparen! Wenn es nur um Bildqualität geht, kann man die sagen wir mal 16,6 ms (bin jetzt mal von 60Fps ausgegangen) mehr an Inputlag vernachlässigen.
Meine Meinung!

Ich glaube aber von der Optimierung her sollte es inzwischen relativ wenig Probleme geben...
Weiß hier vielleicht jemand ob man inzwischen CF im SFR Modus rechnen lassen kann (statt AFR)???


----------



## Norkzlam (10. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube das lässt sich per Radeon Pro erzwingen. Irgendjemand hier im Forum macht das auch so. Allerdings skaliert das schlechter als AFR.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Ich bin seit gestern Besitzer einer R9 290 Tri-X OC. Seltsamerweise kann die Karte im Metro 2033 Benchmark ihren Takt nicht halten. Die maximale GPU-Temperatur liegt bei 76 Grad, Die Spannungwandler erreichen max. 74 Grad. Das Powertaget steht auf +50. Woran kann das liegen?



Am Game... Habe Taktschwankungen selbst mit zugeschalteter Nvidia Karte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Juli 2014)

Ich habs game leider nett....sonst würde ich es testen......denn bei mir wird immer der takt gehalten... auch 1150/1400mhz mit PL auf 0


----------



## Aldrearic (10. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> An die Sapphire 290 TriX Besitzer; Wer hat dies auch festgestellt bei den Lüftern? Ich hab in Games, sobald die Lüfter zwischen 50 und 60% drehen so ein Knattern drin, als würde einer der Lüfter nicht richtig befestigt sein und daher schwingen. Im Idle kann ich dies nicht reproduzieren und ich höre nur einen normalen Luftstrom in dieser Region.
> Muss zu von der Grafikkarte stammen, die anderen Lüfter können nicht schneller drehen.





derneuemann schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mal mit einem Twin Frozer Kühler von MSI, da war ein Lüfter nicht ganz fest geschraubt...



Ich hab das jetzt in Spielen ziemlich oft bei ca. 50% und hört bei rund 55% auf Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Wenn ich nicht am spielen bin und die Geschwindigkeit manuell auf die 50% setze ist es jetzt auch da, es ist eher ein Surren als ein Knattern. Einer der Lüfter der Karte schleift wohl. Kann ich dagegen etwas machen? Ausser die Lüftergeschwindigkeit manuell nicht auf diese zu setzen? Lüfterkurve in Afterburner auch schon angepasst


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> @Gohrbi
> 
> ich gebe derneuemann auch absolut recht. Das Powertarget ist auch mit +50 locker überschritten bei 1,3 V und 1170 MHz.
> 
> Reduziere doch einfach mal den Takt und die Spannung bis der Takt gehalten wird und suche damit dein Optimum aus Spannung, Takt und Leistung.



ist ne Wissenschaft für sich das OC. Habe mal den Takt auf 1100 gesetzt und alles andere so gelassen wie @stock und es steigert sich auf 10550 bei firestrike.
Also werde ich mich mal langsam rantesten, was so drin ist. Je höher ich mit Takt und VCore gehe umso geringer wird das Benchergebnis.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (10. Juli 2014)

HAb noch mal an der Lüfterkurve der PCS+ geschraubt. Bin total happy   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1100/1400 MHz bei bissl was über 70°C und 44% Luffi! Da hört man die Karte im Eifer des Gefechts gar nicht!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2014)

Mit welchem game getestet ? wie lange ?


----------



## derneuemann (11. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> HAb noch mal an der Lüfterkurve der PCS+ geschraubt. Bin total happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Will nichts sagen, aber 1. deine Core Clock Anzeige steht auf  Max anzeigen.  Und man sieht in den letzten Sekunden der Belastung, also links das es Ausreißer nach oben gibt. Daher ist der GPU-z Screen nicht aussagekräftig. Kannst du vielleicht nochmal heaven laufen lassen und einen Screenshot direkt während  der Belastung machen?

Und vielleicht auch erst 30min laufen lassen!


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (11. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mit welchem game getestet ? wie lange ?



Mit Battlefield 4, da das unter Mantle ein guter Stabilitätstest und Hardwarefresser ist. Über eine Zeit von ca.1,5 h. 
Das einzige was mir nicht ganz so gefällt ist der recht hohe VRM1



derneuemann schrieb:


> Will nichts sagen, aber 1. deine Core Clock Anzeige steht auf  Max anzeigen.  Und man sieht in den letzten Sekunden der Belastung, also links das es Ausreißer nach oben gibt. Daher ist der GPU-z Screen nicht aussagekräftig. Kannst du vielleicht nochmal heaven laufen lassen und einen Screenshot direkt während  der Belastung machen?
> 
> Und vielleicht auch erst 30min laufen lassen!



Hihi... 
Du zweifelst an der Echtheit des Screen  Das gefällt mir. Ich habe das nicht als Vordruck für nen Schwanzvergleich gemacht. Ich freue mich einfach über das Ergebnis und wollte mit euch teilen. 
Aber gern mach ich heut noch mal einen großen Screen über alles. Um meine Glaubwürdigkeit zu untermauern


----------



## Roundy (11. Juli 2014)

Und dann bitte auf refresh rate 0,1 sec ei stellen, bei dir stehts auf 1 Sekunde.
Gruß


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (11. Juli 2014)

Alles klar, das bekomm ich hin


----------



## Rodolfos (11. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Du zweifelst an der Echtheit des Screen  Das gefällt mir. Ich habe das nicht als Vordruck für nen Schwanzvergleich gemacht


 
und was denkst du hast du damit ausgelöst ? nichts anderes  herzlichen glückwunsch. Im Normalfall kommt jetzt bald der Held vom erdbeerfeld Evgasüchtiger und dreht was seiner karte das er besser ist als du, sowas lässt er schlieslich nicht stehen. Und dann gibts noch neue leute wie den den du zitiert hast du einfach alles anzweifeln aber selbst garnichts beweisen oder wiederlegen können.

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## derneuemann (11. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> und was denkst du hast du damit ausgelöst ? nichts anderes  herzlichen glückwunsch. Im Normalfall kommt jetzt bald der Held vom erdbeerfeld Evgasüchtiger und dreht was seiner karte das er besser ist als du, sowas lässt er schlieslich nicht stehen. Und dann gibts noch neue leute wie den den du zitiert hast du einfach alles anzweifeln aber selbst garnichts beweisen oder wiederlegen können.
> 
> Ich freu mich drauf


 
ja wen hat er wohl zitiert??? Hasso, ich habe auch niergendwo etwas angezweifelt was ich nicht beweisen kann! Hasso. Ich habe nach wie vor nur Fragen gestellt und Erfahrungen geteilt. Die dir anscheinend ja nicht gepasst haben.


----------



## derneuemann (11. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Alles klar, das bekomm ich hin


 
War ja nicht böse gemeint, wenn du dich freust ist doch super. Wozu hast du den Screen den dann angehängt? Und 70° bei ist halt sehr sehr sehr sehr gut bei 1100MHz. Dann braucht deine GPU bei 1100MHz halt sehr wenig Spannung. 
Wollte auch nicht an der Echtheit zweifeln  sondern nur drauf eingehen das dieser screen nach Belastung entstand...


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (11. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> und was denkst du hast du damit ausgelöst ? nichts anderes  herzlichen glückwunsch. Im Normalfall kommt jetzt bald der Held vom erdbeerfeld Evgasüchtiger und dreht was seiner karte das er besser ist als du, sowas lässt er schlieslich nicht stehen. Und dann gibts noch neue leute wie den den du zitiert hast du einfach alles anzweifeln aber selbst garnichts beweisen oder wiederlegen können.
> 
> Ich freu mich drauf


 
Ich versuche es heute noch hin zu bekommen, aber wird knapp, da (ACHTUNG: offtopic) ich heute noch zur "US Car Convention" fahre.

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, das meine Karte sonderlich gut ist. Sie läuft und macht mir keine Scherereien. Ich wollte auch damit keine Rekorde brechen. Wenn ich zocke habe ich immer auf meinem Statusmonitor GPUz mit laufen. Und bevor ich den Rechner aus schalte warte ich immer noch, bis die GPU Temperatur unter 40 °C gefallen ist um einen Wärmestau zu verhindern. Wollte dann einfach mal nach dem zocken schauen, was für Werte max anlagen, weil Evgasüchtiger gefragt hatte und dabei sind mir die guten Werte aufgefallen.

Die Karte vom Evgasüchtigen ist auf jeden Fall besser, aber damit hab ich kein Problem.
Habe mich halt nur über die Werte gefreut und wollte das mit Leuten teilen, die dies auch evtl zu schätzen wissen. Wollte mich weder profilieren noch auf den Schlamm hauen.


----------



## derneuemann (11. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> und was denkst du hast du damit ausgelöst ? nichts anderes  herzlichen glückwunsch. Im Normalfall kommt jetzt bald der Held vom erdbeerfeld Evgasüchtiger und dreht was seiner karte das er besser ist als du, sowas lässt er schlieslich nicht stehen. Und dann gibts noch neue leute wie den den du zitiert hast du einfach alles anzweifeln aber selbst garnichts beweisen oder wiederlegen können.
> 
> Ich freu mich drauf


 
Einen habe ich noch, (sorry für OT ist das letzte mal) Watch Dogs mit The Worse und Pure Mod: Überraschungen bei den Benchmarks schau mal was unter den Benchmark im Text steht. " Das Problem mit dem Speicherhunger des Spiels kann auch die Worse-Mod nicht lösen, in Ultra-Settings mit vierfachem Multisampling bleibt Watch Dogs trotz Performance-Gewinnen mit nur drei Gigabyte Grafikkarten-Speicher praktisch unspielbar"

Sorry an alle Anderen für OT!!!!!Tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich will mir auch einfach nicht jeden Quatsch unterstellen lassen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> und was denkst du hast du damit ausgelöst ? nichts anderes  herzlichen glückwunsch. Im Normalfall kommt jetzt bald der Held vom erdbeerfeld Evgasüchtiger und dreht was seiner karte das er besser ist als du, sowas lässt er schlieslich nicht stehen. Und dann gibts noch neue leute wie den den du zitiert hast du einfach alles anzweifeln aber selbst garnichts beweisen oder wiederlegen können.
> 
> Ich freu mich drauf



hey jo warum sollte ich da was machen meine vapor kennt keine so hohe vrm temp auch nett bei extreme oc die gpu temp ist bei der PCs immer echt gut... sind eigentlich die PCs auf 44% luffi lauter oder leiser als die vapor mit 44% @Pseudo


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich versuche es heute noch hin zu bekommen, aber wird knapp, da (ACHTUNG: offtopic) ich heute noch zur "US Car Convention" fahre.
> 
> Ich gehe nicht davon aus, das meine Karte sonderlich gut ist. Sie läuft und macht mir keine Scherereien. Ich wollte auch damit keine Rekorde brechen. Wenn ich zocke habe ich immer auf meinem Statusmonitor GPUz mit laufen. Und bevor ich den Rechner aus schalte warte ich immer noch, bis die GPU Temperatur unter 40 °C gefallen ist um einen Wärmestau zu verhindern. Wollte dann einfach mal nach dem zocken schauen, was für Werte max anlagen, weil Evgasüchtiger gefragt hatte und dabei sind mir die guten Werte aufgefallen.
> 
> ...


 
 ich freu mich für dich  haste aber auch eine sahne stück erwischt


----------



## derneuemann (11. Juli 2014)

GrenzgaengAir und EVGAsüchtiger. Ihr seid echt zu beneiden! Ich habe schon ein zwei mal gedacht ich hätte doch ein Partner Modell aller VAPOR oder so nehmen sollen! Jetzt überlege ich ao ich nicht in zwei Monaten wieder auf Wakü umsteigen soll...Zum Teil aber auch schon wieder der Basteltrieb!!!
Mit freundlich Grüßen...


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juli 2014)

Heute alle Teile gekommen nur das Gehäuse fehlt noch


----------



## Schmenki (11. Juli 2014)

Tag Zusammen,

nicht das es hier unter geht aber ich habe auch keine Probleme mit meiner Karte.
Ok ist zwar ein Selbstbau zwischen ACX3 + Grundplatte und eigener Lüftermontage aber die läuft sehr leise und zuverlässig. 

Bei Spielen noch nie Probleme gehabt nur ab und zu kommt es mal vor das irgendwie in Verbindung mit dem Ruhezustand ein Blackscreen auftritt.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heißes Teil


----------



## basic123 (11. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wohl eher "kaltes" Teil (hoffentlich)


----------



## derneuemann (11. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sieht lecker aus...


----------



## derneuemann (11. Juli 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Tag Zusammen,
> 
> nicht das es hier unter geht aber ich habe auch keine Probleme mit meiner Karte.
> Ok ist zwar ein Selbstbau zwischen ACX3 + Grundplatte und eigener Lüftermontage aber die läuft sehr leise und zuverlässig.
> ...


 
Ich habe auch noch gar keine Probleme mit Treibern oder Spielen gehabt... Mit allen Treibern ab 14.1...zum Glück


----------



## Rodolfos (11. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> ja wen hat er wohl zitiert??? Hasso, ich habe auch niergendwo etwas angezweifelt was ich nicht beweisen kann! Hasso. Ich habe nach wie vor nur Fragen gestellt und Erfahrungen geteilt. Die dir anscheinend ja nicht gepasst haben.


 
ich bin weder dein hasso noch sonstwas für dich, es ist mir auch egal was du von dir gibst da das meiste wenig sinn ergibt. Bitte unterlasse es einfach solche Anmachen hier breitzutreten und unterhalte dich vernünfigt. Du denkst wohl auch du kannst in jedem Thema mitreden



basic123 schrieb:


> Wohl eher "kaltes" Teil (hoffentlich)



naja in watch dogs 80 grad unter last, respekt. also doch eher heises teil


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juli 2014)

Persönliche Anfeindungen sind umgehend zu unterlassen! Personen, die primär den Thread besuchen um ihre Fehden auszutragen, sollten besser die Füße still halten - das Maß ist voll, verstanden? 
Keine weiteren Angriffe und/oder OT bitte, sonst wird gelöscht und bepunktet.

Gruß,
beren2707


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> sieht lecker aus...



Ich hab mein Case ne Woche vorher bestellt und jetzt sagen sie dass sie den Bildschirm nicht liefern können und sie ihn aus der Bestellung genommen haben weiss jmd nen 150 Euro 24 Zoll Bildschirm da den Lg den alle empfehlen nicht mehr haben?
Edit ich hab denen jetzt geschrieben dass sie den Bild schirm durch den http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...H-schwarz-silber-1920x1080-2xHDMI_948377.html erstzen sollen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Case ne Woche vorher bestellt und jetzt sagen sie dass sie den Bildschirm nicht liefern können und sie ihn aus der Bestellung genommen haben weiss jmd nen 150 Euro 24 Zoll Bildschirm da den Lg den alle empfehlen nicht mehr haben?
> Edit ich hab denen jetzt geschrieben dass sie den Bild schirm durch den http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/23-8Zoll--60-47cm--Dell-UltraSharp-U2414H-schwarz-silber-1920x1080-2xHDMI_948377.html erstzen sollen



Diesen Monitor finde ich Klasse 


https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/aoc+i2367fm?nbb=45c48c


----------



## Aldrearic (11. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich bekomme hunger  Will dieses knusprige blaue kalte Ding auch ^^



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Diesen Monitor finde ich Klasse
> https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/aoc+i2367fm?nbb=45c48c


 
Nur 60hz denk ich bei dem Preis?


----------



## Keinmand (11. Juli 2014)

mein Asus hat 200gekostet und hat auch nur 60hz @1080p 

Edit: Kann mir wer sagen ob mein Monitor was taugt ? 

https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/VE248H-LED-Monitor/html/product/693384?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ich bekomme hunger  Will dieses knusprige blaue kalte Ding auch ^^
> 
> Nur 60hz denk ich bei dem Preis?



Jo 120Hz ist viel teurer 

aber richtig schick datt teil



Keinmand schrieb:


> mein Asus hat 200gekostet und hat auch nur 60hz @1080p



Was macht deine vapo? noch alles im grünen Bereich ?


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juli 2014)

.. und wieder zurück zu 290X ....  .. wie kann ich erkennen, dass der Über-Mode aktiv ist? ... habe schon 3DM2013 mit Ü-Mode und normalen Mode getestet, aber keinen Unterschied festgestellt.
GPU-Z zeigt mir das BIOS 003525 und 003526 an, also Unterschied, macht sich aber nirgens bemerkbar.


----------



## Roundy (11. Juli 2014)

Hast du die karte im ref design?
Ansonsten läuft sie praktisch die ganze zeit im ueber mode...
Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juli 2014)

.. ja Club3D referenzdesign .... hier mal Afterburner im Ü-Mode.
Laut Beschreibung und Tests soll im Ü-Mode der takt konsequent gehalten werden. Für den Speichertakt stimmt es ja ....


----------



## Keinmand (11. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo 120Hz ist viel teurer
> 
> aber richtig schick datt teil
> 
> ...


 
hab verlängertes Wochenende, kann erst am Montag wieder mit der Vapor zocken


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juli 2014)

Ich  sitz hier vor ner Vapor-x und kann nichts mit anfangen


----------



## Keinmand (11. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich  sitz hier vor ner Vapor-x und kann nichts mit anfangen


 
warum das denn ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> warum das denn ?



Weil sein Gehäuse noch nett da ist


----------



## Roundy (11. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Weil sein Gehäuse noch nett da ist


 
offener aufbau... hab ich auch hinbekommen, dann schaffst du´s auch 
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juli 2014)

Wie macht man des


----------



## Keinmand (11. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Wie macht man des


 
mainboard mit antistatischer folie auf dem Mainboard Karton aufbauen und alles anstöpseln


----------



## Roundy (11. Juli 2014)

also ich hab einfach das mainboard auf den karton gelegt, den cpu kühler, sowie cpu und ram draufgeschnallt, graka drauf netzteil angeschlossen und die festplatten sowie laufwerke dran, und dann mit nem schraubenschlüssel die zwei kontakte überbrücken die zum anschalten da sind... hat bei mir ganz gut geklappt...
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juli 2014)

Dann mach ich dass  kann ich dass auf ne Holzplatte machen


----------



## derneuemann (11. Juli 2014)

Hab schon mal ein ganzen PC in einen Holzcube aus billigen Verbundplatten geschraubt. GAnzes Gehäuse hat mich 13,xx Euro gekostet... Sah lustig aus, hat aber über 1 Jahr meine PC Behausung dargestellt.


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juli 2014)

Ich will ja nur auf eine Holzplatte legen
Edit: Oder auf den schaumstoff von der Graka


----------



## Keinmand (11. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich will ja nur auf eine Holzplatte legen
> Edit: Oder auf den schaumstoff von der Graka


 
dann nimm ne holzplatte und leg darauf die folie in  der die Grafikkarte war, und da dann das MB drauf


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juli 2014)

Fällt dass nicht leicht runter?
Edit:Wo sehe ich welche zum anschalten da sind?


----------



## Roundy (12. Juli 2014)

Da ist iwo so ein anschluss mit vielen Kontakten, bei mir stand dann jeweils drunter für was die sind, also z.b. power led, power, reset... sowas.
Und ansonsten mal im Handbuch vom Mainboard schauen. 
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juli 2014)

Die Lüfter drehen nur an und gehen dann wieder aus!
Edit:Läuft jetzt


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juli 2014)

Hier mal nen Bild


----------



## Rodolfos (12. Juli 2014)

was ist das für ein bild ? testest du gerade die hardware außerhalb vom gehäuse ?


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juli 2014)

Ne ich hab noch kein Gehäuse


----------



## Rodolfos (12. Juli 2014)

achso .. hast du watch dogs ? würde mich ma interessieren wie die temp ist unter all ultra mit der karte ^^ meine hatte 80 grad in watch dogs nach wenigen minuten


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juli 2014)

Ne hab ich net


----------



## Rodolfos (12. Juli 2014)

schade


----------



## Norkzlam (12. Juli 2014)

Was muss ich beim MSI-Afterburner bei den "Kompatibilitäts Eigenschaften" einstellen? Vorallem beim Punkt "Spannungsreglung freischalten" ? Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit eine feste Spannung vorzugeben? Bei meiner Karte schwankt die Spannung unter Last teils deutlich. Besonders stören mich hier kurze Ausreißer nach oben.


----------



## BertB (12. Juli 2014)

welches gehäuse holst du?


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juli 2014)

Arc Midi R2


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Juli 2014)

CLUB3D R9 290X RoyalAce Superoverclock Review | KitGuru - Part 3
Club3D R9 290 Royal Ace Review - YouTube

Keiner welche die CLUB 3D RoyalAce R9 290 besitzt
Kaut Test hohe VRM 1 Temperaturen  98Grad Furmark  und sehr laut, 88% Lüfter!!
Laut YOUTUBE Video dann aber wieder doch LEISE und recht kühl
Spiele ja KEIN Furmark, nur Games und das Video zeigt Valley Benchmark.

Was stimmt denn nun, 
Könnte diese Karte wohl als Austauschkarte für die PowerColor  R9 290 TurboDuo erhalten.


----------



## Roundy (12. Juli 2014)

Sollte auf jeden fall besser als die turbo duo sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist die royal doch baugleich mit der pcs+ oder?
Die hab ich, und hut ab... feines Kärtchen 
Gruß


----------



## Rodolfos (12. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Arc Midi R2


 
gute wahl, top gehäuse


----------



## Roundy (12. Juli 2014)

ey leute ich will dafür jetzt keinen fred aufmachen, kann mir einer kurz verraten wie ich mir mitm afterburnern informationen ingame anzeigen lassen kann?
schnelles googlen hat auch nix gebracht 
Thx.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Arc Midi R2



Top


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> ey leute ich will dafür jetzt keinen fred aufmachen, kann mir einer kurz verraten wie ich mir mitm afterburnern informationen ingame anzeigen lassen kann?
> schnelles googlen hat auch nix gebracht
> Thx.
> Gruß



Bitte


----------



## Roundy (12. Juli 2014)

mhmm das osd gibbet bei mir nichmal... ich lad mal nochma die neueste version runter
Gruß
Edit: ok ich hatte rivatuner (heißt so oder?) nicht installiert, jetzt klappts
Thx.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> mhmm das osd gibbet bei mir nichmal... ich lad mal nochma die neueste version runter
> Gruß
> Edit: ok ich hatte rivatuner (heißt so oder?) nicht installiert, jetzt klappts
> Thx.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Juli 2014)

Meine R9 290 TurboDuo ist immer noch bei der RMA, Benchmarks liefen wie bei mir problemlos durch
Werde fragen ob sie Karte gegn diese AUSTAUSCHEN würden, da von der Vapor X so gut wie Alle in letzter Zeit von Problemen betroffen sind.
Der Preis ist heiss, zudem T-Shirt im Karton
Scheda Video Ati Club3D R9 290 royalAce 4GB 2xDVI/HDMI/DP DDR5 [CGAX-R9298SO] - BPM Power

Club3D R9 290 Royal Ace Review - YouTube


Was sagst ihr zur CLUB3D RoyalAce und sollte die Karte besser laufen als die TurboDuo (Vor ALLEM auch in meinem Case)
oder werden da bei dieser Karte die Spannungswandler überhitzen?


----------



## beren2707 (12. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Persönliche Anfeindungen sind umgehend zu  unterlassen! Personen, die primär den Thread besuchen um ihre Fehden  auszutragen, sollten besser die Füße still halten - das Maß ist voll,  verstanden?
> Keine weiteren Angriffe und/oder OT bitte, sonst wird gelöscht und bepunktet.
> 
> Gruß,
> beren2707


Diese Warnung hat wohl nicht ausgereicht. 
Weil sich eine nicht näher genannte Person nicht im Griff zu haben scheint, hats jetzt Punkte und einen Wisch mit dem Besen gebraucht. Ab jetzt ist Ruhe mit den komplett sinnlosen SPAM-Postings und persönlichen Anfeindungen! Haben das jetzt alle Anwesenden verstanden?


----------



## Roundy (12. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Meine R9 290 TurboDuo ist immer noch bei der RMA, Benchmarks liefen wie bei mir problemlos durch
> Werde fragen ob sie Karte gegn diese AUSTAUSCHEN würden, da von der Vapor X so gut wie Alle in letzter Zeit von Problemen betroffen sind.
> Der Preis ist heiss, zudem T-Shirt im Karton
> Scheda Video Ati Club3D R9 290 royalAce 4GB 2xDVI/HDMI/DP DDR5 [CGAX-R9298SO] - BPM Power
> ...



Jo wie ich schon sagte, soweit ich weiß ist sie baugleich mit der pcs+, von dem her sollten die temps in Ordnung gehen.

@beren passt 

Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Meine R9 290 TurboDuo ist immer noch bei der RMA, Benchmarks liefen wie bei mir problemlos durch
> Werde fragen ob sie Karte gegn diese AUSTAUSCHEN würden, da von der Vapor X so gut wie Alle in letzter Zeit von Problemen betroffen sind.
> Der Preis ist heiss, zudem T-Shirt im Karton
> Scheda Video Ati Club3D R9 290 royalAce 4GB 2xDVI/HDMI/DP DDR5 [CGAX-R9298SO] - BPM Power
> ...



die wird viel besser sein als die duo


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juli 2014)

Also meine Vapor-x läuft richtig gut


----------



## derneuemann (12. Juli 2014)

Sind ja auch Top Karten


----------



## Keinmand (12. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also meine Vapor-x läuft richtig gut


 
was für ein Asic ? 

was war da mit der Mod Warnung los ? hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## Performer81 (12. Juli 2014)

Hab bei meiner 290 PCS+ jetzt wohl mein Game setting gefunden.
1150/1400 bei +75mv (+50 standard). Resultiert in realen ~1,2V rum. GPU-Temp max 66 Grad, vrms max 77 Grad (Auto-Lüftersteuerung), alles Battlefield 4. Kann man so lassen, oder?
ALternativ laufen auch 1100/1400 bei +25mv. Asic 70,9. SOnst kann ich die Karte wirklich nur empfehlen, null Spulenfiepen, angenehme Lüfter, toller Kühler.
HAb im overclock.net Forum nur von irgendwelchen Performanceproblemen mit einigen Batches gelesen die nur per Bios update zu beheben sind. Weiss da jemand genaueres?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1462592/powercolor-pcs-r9-290/810#post_22273956


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Juli 2014)

@Performer81

Die Temps sind super, da hast noch viel Spielraum nach oben.
Die VaporX die ich hier zum testen habe macht 1150/1500 (Hynix VRAM) mit +50 (real 1,18) und wird 73° GPU und 78 / 71° VRM1 / VRM2 warm. Nur ist ein Lüfter von der Karte nicht ganz OK, der gibt ab 40% Lüfter ein heulendes Geräusch von sich (ist zwar leise aber wenn man es weiß nervt es).
Gut ist nicht meine Karte und die wird eh umgebaut (Kraken G10 + X60) aber das ist schon die 2. Karte VaporX bei der ein Lüfter solch Probleme macht und bei beiden Karten ist es der mittlere Lüfter.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juli 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also meine Vapor-x läuft richtig gut



Temps ?


----------



## Minutourus (13. Juli 2014)

Sorry für kurz OT:

Der G10+X60 passen auf die Vapor-x?


----------



## Thaiminater (13. Juli 2014)

Ich versuch nacher mitzuloggen
Edít: Hier mal den Log direkt hats nicht funktioniert File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log-PCGH.txt


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Juli 2014)

Werde nun wohl echt die CLUB 3D RoyalAce mal ausprobieren, oder besser doch auf die NEUE Generation im Winter warten und mit meiner Sapphire R9 290 Referenz durchhalten ... Jene Karte funkt Problemlos!
Mal gespannt sehen was Montag der Shop für den Umtausch meiner Powercolor Turboduo sagt!


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Juli 2014)

Bitte wie laut sind bei der PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ 62% Lüfterspeed, oder gar 70% Speed
Ab wann kann man jene Karte als ABSOLUT SILENT beim Zocken bezeichnen, 44% Lüfterspeed ?  ---> und wie warm wird dann die Karte, die beiden VRM´s ?


----------



## BertB (13. Juli 2014)

absolut silent r9 290 gibts nicht,
höchstens wakü

44% hört man garantiert raus


----------



## derneuemann (13. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Werde nun wohl echt die CLUB 3D RoyalAce mal ausprobieren, oder besser doch auf die NEUE Generation im Winter warten und mit meiner Sapphire R9 290 Referenz durchhalten ... Jene Karte funkt Problemlos!
> Mal gespannt sehen was Montag der Shop für den Umtausch meiner Powercolor Turboduo sagt!


 
AMD bringt im Winter höchstens eine R295X. Die Leistung verhält sich dann so ca. R9 290 + 5-10% R9 290X + 5-10% R9 295X . Wirklich neue Karten ,denke ich werden wir bei AMD erst gegen März April sehen... Und warten kann man immer


----------



## Roundy (13. Juli 2014)

Du könntest auch nen custom kühler auf die Sapphire klatschen, das ist vermutlich die beste Lösung. 
Wenn du dir das zutraust. 
Gruß


----------



## CSharper (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute bin seit Donnerstag ein Besitzer einer MSI Lightning R9 290x.
Hab die Karte eig. gekauft weil sie so gute Temps. und Lautstärkewerte haben sollte. Doch wenn ich jetzt 5 Min. BF4 zocke springt sie locker auf 85 Grad bei 60% Lüftereinstellung. Und bei 100% ist sie mit Headset auf noch sehr gut zu hören. Hab ich einen schlechten Chip erwischt oder ist das bei 290x Modellen normal?
Gruss


----------



## BertB (13. Juli 2014)

die lightning hat einen starken kühler,
als leisetreter gilt sie aber keineswegs#

85°C bei 60% lüfter kommt mir aber viel vor
airflow im gehäuse gut?


----------



## Roundy (13. Juli 2014)

also eigentlich sollte sie nicht so hoch aufdrehen... 
Mach mal n screeny mit gpu z offen und valley benchmark nach ner halben stunde durchlauf.
Wie hoch hast du sie getaktet?
Gruß


----------



## CSharper (13. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> die lightning hat einen starken kühler, als leisetreter gilt sie aber keineswegs#  85°C bei 60% lüfter kommt mir aber viel vor airflow im gehäuse gut?



Vorne 3 x 120 mm 
Einen 140 mm cpu Fan und hinten einen 140 mm Lüfter , Gehäuse NZXT H440.


----------



## Roundy (13. Juli 2014)

also es blasen 3 rein, aber nur einer raus?
das bringt iwie nicht so viel..
Gruß


----------



## CSharper (13. Juli 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Vorne 3 x 120 mm Einen 140 mm cpu Fan und hinten einen 140 mm Lüfter , Gehäuse NZXT H440.



Was mich auch stört ist das ich mit dem 14.4 oder dem 14.7 beta Treiber die Lüfter nicht steuern kann und so auf den 13.12 Treiber weichen muss der Mantle nicht unterstützt und  dann das Catalyst Center nicht finden kann.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juli 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute bin seit Donnerstag ein Besitzer einer MSI Lightning R9 290x.
> Hab die Karte eig. gekauft weil sie so gute Temps. und Lautstärkewerte haben sollte. Doch wenn ich jetzt 5 Min. BF4 zocke springt sie locker auf 85 Grad bei 60% Lüftereinstellung. Und bei 100% ist sie mit Headset auf noch sehr gut zu hören. Hab ich einen schlechten Chip erwischt oder ist das bei 290x Modellen normal?
> Gruss


Der Lightningkühler ist weder der Leiseste, noch der Kühlste.

Er plaziert sich eher im Mittelfeld.

Aber mir stellt sich immer wieder die Frage, wieso man überhaupt eine Lightning unter Luft betreibt.


----------



## CSharper (13. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> also es blasen 3 rein, aber nur einer raus? das bringt iwie nicht so viel.. Gruß


Genau 3 vorne rein und der 140 mm Lüfter des Cpu Fan zum 140 mm des Gehäuses.


----------



## Roundy (13. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Der Lightningkühler ist weder der Leiseste, noch der Kühlste.
> 
> Er plaziert sich eher im Mittelfeld.
> 
> Aber mir stellt sich immer wieder die Frage, wieso man überhaupt eine Lightning unter Luft betreibt.


 
gleicher gedanke, nur wollt ich ersmal nachfragen was sonst so ist... aber du hast recht, ne lightning wird unter wasser betrieben, oder ist ihr geld nicht wert 
@nijo dann sollten da zumindest noch 1 140er rausblasen, ansonsten staut sich die luft.
Gruß


----------



## CSharper (13. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> gleicher gedanke, nur wollt ich ersmal nachfragen was sonst so ist... aber du hast recht, ne lightning wird unter wasser betrieben, oder ist ihr geld nicht wert  @nijo dann sollten da zumindest noch 1 140er rausblasen, ansonsten staut sich die luft. Gruß



Oke weil sie eben schon von Haus aus nen potenten Lüfter hat dachte ich mir der wird sie leise und gut kühlen.
Hmm das wird schwer hab nur no im Oben im
Gehäuse Platz.
Glaubt ihr mein Händler wäre so kulant mir sie auszutauschen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juli 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Oke weil sie eben schon von Haus aus nen potenten Lüfter hat dachte ich mir der wird sie leise und gut kühlen.
> Hmm das wird schwer hab nur no im Oben im
> Gehäuse Platz.
> Glaubt ihr mein Händler wäre so kulant mir sie auszutauschen?


Name des Händlers. Wann hast du sie erhalten?


----------



## CSharper (13. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Name des Händlers. Wann hast du sie erhalten?



Pc Ost Schweiz.ch
7 Juli.


----------



## Roundy (13. Juli 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Hmm das wird schwer hab nur no im Oben im
> Gehäuse Platz.


 
na also.. da noch nen 140er rausblasen, und das teil wird fast garantiert kälter..
ansonsten kannst ja mal anfragen 
Gruß


----------



## CSharper (13. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> na also.. da noch nen 140er rausblasen, und das teil wird fast garantiert kälter.. ansonsten kannst ja mal anfragen  Gruß



Jo wär ne Versuch Wert.
Aber werde glaub mal Anfragen ob ich sie gegen ne 780ti tauschen kann.


----------



## Roundy (13. Juli 2014)

tausch sie doch gegen ne andere r9, vorzugsweise ne 290 non x, da sich der aufpreis für ~4% mehrleistung eigentlich nicht lohnt... anstatt dann 25, 26fps, siehtst du eh nicht (bei gleichem takt)
ansonsten die pcs+, vapor-x und tri-x sollten nen besseren kühler haben.
Gruß


----------



## CSharper (13. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> tausch sie doch gegen ne andere r9, vorzugsweise ne 290 non x, da sich der aufpreis für ~4% mehrleistung eigentlich nicht lohnt... anstatt dann 25, 26fps, siehtst du eh nicht (bei gleichem takt) ansonsten die pcs+, vapor-x und tri-x sollten nen besseren kühler haben. Gruß



Wollt zu erst ne Vapor-X aber als ich dann den Test bei tomshardware gelesen habe und dort die Lightning überall die Bestenplätze besetzte dachte ich ich nehm die, jetzt bin ich skeptisch mit den R9 290.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> absolut silent r9 290 gibts nicht,
> höchstens wakü
> 
> 44% hört man garantiert raus



Quatsch eine vapor bekommste auch lautlos unter last und das bei guten temps  meine zur zeit 1000/1300mhz mit -33mv im afterburner kann ich auch mit das Minimum der Lüfter, also 20% bei diesen hohen Raumtemps arbeiten lassen 

 und die PCs+& trix bekommt man auch leise. die PCs hat sogar viel bessere gputemp als die vapor...nur die spawas werden etwas schlechter gekühlt


----------



## Roundy (13. Juli 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Wollt zu erst ne Vapor-X aber als ich dann den Test bei tomshardware gelesen habe und dort die Lightning überall die Bestenplätze besetzte dachte ich ich nehm die, jetzt bin ich skeptisch mit den R9 290.


 
also was die non x angeht, so musst mal evga (der über mir ) fragen, der hat ne super vapor erwischt, scheint aber nicht der einzelfall, ich hab die 290 PCS+ hier arbeiten, und bin auch hoch zufrieden.
Also was das angeht.. die lightning ist ne übertakterkarte, die wird unter wasser zum biest, unter luft kann man auch die anderen vorgeschlagenen nehmen.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> also was die non x angeht, so musst mal evga (der über mir ) fragen, der hat ne super vapor erwischt, scheint aber nicht der einzelfall, ich hab die 290 PCS+ hier arbeiten, und bin auch hoch zufrieden.
> Also was das angeht.. die lightning ist ne übertakterkarte, die wird unter wasser zum biest, unter luft kann man auch die anderen vorgeschlagenen nehmen.
> Gruß



Jo besser als deine ist sie auch nett  die vapor kühlt halt besser die vrms als die PCs und die PCs kühlt besser die gpu



 @ Pseudo

 wleche karte ist eigentlich leiser bei 45% die PCs oder die vapor?


----------



## Tischi89 (13. Juli 2014)

hey leute!
ich hab mir über kleinanzeigen ne 3 monate alte r9 290x tri-x für 370 euro geschossen.

Ist mein netzteil (530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM) dafür ausreichend?? Ich hoffe mal grad so...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juli 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> hey leute!
> ich hab mir über kleinanzeigen ne 3 monate alte r9 290x tri-x für 370 euro geschossen.
> 
> Ist mein netzteil (530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM) dafür ausreichend?? Ich hoffe mal grad so...


Preis über Neupreis. Netzteil reicht aus.

@EVGA Die VaporX


----------



## beren2707 (13. Juli 2014)

Nein, es ist die 290*X. *
Das L8-530W reicht aus.


----------



## Tischi89 (13. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Nein, es ist die 290*X. *
> Das L8-530W reicht aus.


 
auch um sie ein wenig zu übertakten mit dem afterburner?


----------



## Keinmand (13. Juli 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> auch um sie ein wenig zu übertakten mit dem afterburner?


 
klar solang du es nicht übertreibst


----------



## Tischi89 (13. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Preis über Neupreis. Netzteil reicht aus.
> 
> @EVGA Die VaporX


 über neupreis??
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-03-40G)


----------



## Keinmand (13. Juli 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> über neupreis??
> Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-03-40G)


 
er ging von der normalen ohne X aus


----------



## Tischi89 (13. Juli 2014)

supi...ich hol das gut teil nämlich morgen ab


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juli 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> auch um sie ein wenig zu übertakten mit dem afterburner?





beren2707 schrieb:


> Nein, es ist die 290*X. *
> Das L8-530W reicht aus.





Tischi89 schrieb:


> über neupreis??
> Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-03-40G)


Ja auch für OC.

Sorry [emoji3]


----------



## Norkzlam (13. Juli 2014)

Was muss ich beim MSI-Afterburner bei den "Kompatibilitäts Eigenschaften" einstellen? Vorallem beim Punkt "Spannungsreglung freischalten" ? Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit eine feste Spannung vorzugeben? Bei meiner Karte schwankt die Spannung unter Last teils deutlich. Besonders stören mich hier kurze Ausreißer nach oben. Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit dem Afterburner mehr als +100MV zu geben?


----------



## CSharper (13. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> tausch sie doch gegen ne andere r9, vorzugsweise ne 290 non x, da sich der aufpreis für ~4% mehrleistung eigentlich nicht lohnt... anstatt dann 25, 26fps, siehtst du eh nicht (bei gleichem takt) ansonsten die pcs+, vapor-x und tri-x sollten nen besseren kühler haben. Gruß



Ne werd sie doch behalten. Hab sie runter getaktet und habe keine spürbaren Leistungeinbussen bekommen. Noch 1-2 140 mm Lüfter oben rein und dann hoff ich sie im Griff zu haben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juli 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> hey leute!
> ich hab mir über kleinanzeigen ne 3 monate alte r9 290x tri-x für 370 euro geschossen.
> 
> Ist mein netzteil (530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM) dafür ausreichend?? Ich hoffe mal grad so...




reicht 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Preis über Neupreis. Netzteil reicht aus.
> 
> @EVGA Die VaporX




Danke Dir Viel leiser ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Was muss ich beim MSI-Afterburner bei den "Kompatibilitäts Eigenschaften" einstellen? Vorallem beim Punkt "Spannungsreglung freischalten" ? Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit eine feste Spannung vorzugeben? Bei meiner Karte schwankt die Spannung unter Last teils deutlich. Besonders stören mich hier kurze Ausreißer nach oben. Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit dem Afterburner mehr als +100MV zu geben?





so habe ich es eingestellt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> reicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Nicht merklich.


----------



## Thaiminater (13. Juli 2014)

Hey wie ist eigentlich meine Temp


----------



## Euda (13. Juli 2014)

Nabend Leute 
Welche Funktion erfüllt eigentlich das DropDown-Menü neben dem Kontrollkästchen "Spannungsregelung freischalten" in den Afterburner-Settings (Wahl zwischen 'MSI' & 'Referenz').


----------



## Tischi89 (14. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute!

vltt könnt ihr mir helfen..

ich hab meine neue 290X Tri-X eingebaut und korrekt angeschlossen (alles doppelt überprüft)
Mein Bildschirm bekommt beim hochfahren leider kein Signal und fährt auhc ncith hoch, er kommt meiner meinung nahc nichtmal ins bios..wenn ich das bildschirmkabel in den mainboardslot einstecke hab ich das gleiche problem...erst wenn ich die ganze graka vom strom nehme kann ich den rechner über die interne grafik hochfahren

Ich bin überfragt? kann mir jdm helfen?


----------



## Roundy (14. Juli 2014)

anderes kabel ausprobieren, ansonsten mal in nem anderen rechner testen 
Gruß


----------



## Tischi89 (14. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> anderes kabel ausprobieren, ansonsten mal in nem anderen rechner testen
> Gruß


 

schon gemacht...


----------



## BertB (14. Juli 2014)

treiber/reste?
kommst von ner 770, wie?


----------



## Roundy (14. Juli 2014)

also mit anderes kabel meinte ich eins mit anderem anschluss, also z.b. hdmi statt dvi oder displayport statt hdmi..
Gruß


----------



## Tischi89 (14. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> also mit anderes kabel meinte ich eins mit anderem anschluss, also z.b. hdmi statt dvi oder displayport statt hdmi..
> Gruß


jop schon probiert!


----------



## Tischi89 (14. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> treiber/reste?
> kommst von ner 770, wie?




das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht! ich hab über die systemeinstellungen alles von nvidia gelöscht..wie kann man sicher gehen das alles weg ist?
jo ich kamm von ner 770


----------



## Roundy (14. Juli 2014)

bereinige mal mit dem ccleaner die registry...
und ansonsten gibbet im netz spezielle treiber entfernungstools 
Gruß


----------



## Tischi89 (14. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> bereinige mal mit dem ccleaner die registry...
> und ansonsten gibbet im netz spezielle treiber entfernungstools
> Gruß


 
das es vllt wirklich an meinem netzteil liegt...? kann ich mir eigentlich nciht vorstellen


----------



## BertB (14. Juli 2014)

hatte das selbe in die andere richtung
rot zu grün
windows neu kann helfen,
wenns dann nicht das war, ists na klar blöd,
hast schnelles internet, um downloads neu zu machen?

bios update vom mainboard könnt auch noch sein,
dass es nötig ist


----------



## Roundy (14. Juli 2014)

ne am nt dürftes eigentlich nicht liegen, der schmiert dir dann höchstens unter last ab, aber nicht schon beim booten 
wenn es die 770 gepackt hat, dann sollte die 290 zum booten schon reichen, was ises denn für eins?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juli 2014)

PC neu aufsetzen..


----------



## Tischi89 (14. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> ne am nt dürftes eigentlich nicht liegen, der schmiert dir dann höchstens unter last ab, aber nicht schon beim booten
> wenn es die 770 gepackt hat, dann sollte die 290 zum booten schon reichen, was ises denn für eins?
> Gruß


 
hatte vorher die 770 von Gigabyte und jetzt auf die R 290X geupgradet!

mein Netzteil ist das 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
mhh...


----------



## Tischi89 (14. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> hatte das selbe in die andere richtung
> rot zu grün
> windows neu kann helfen,
> wenns dann nicht das war, ists na klar blöd,
> ...



hattest du das selbe Probem wie ich? Was hat denn bei dir geholfen?

Ich könnte Windows neu drauf machen aber ich frag mich grad wie das gehen soll wenn ich die Graka drin habe komm ich ja nciht ins bios oder soll ich einfach mal ohne die graka es neu aufsetzen?


----------



## Tischi89 (14. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> PC neu aufsetzen..


 
einzige möglichkeit?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juli 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> einzige möglichkeit?


Ja habe das selber durch.


----------



## Moter8 (14. Juli 2014)

Hey, wollte mir in Kürze eine R9 290 kaufen aber erfordere auch einen ruhigen Betrieb von (Ihr)

Temperatur, Kartengröße sind unwichtig, wenns sein muss würde ich auch undervolten. Eine reference + raijintek morpheus kommt leider nicht in Frage wegen Lieferung nach Spanien.

Als shops kommen hauptsächlich alternate.es, mindfactory und amazon in Frage.

Ob Ich jetzt 350€ ausgebe oder 400€ ist eig. egal, aber mit 400€ könnte Ich ja schon eine 290x bekommen...

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Roundy (14. Juli 2014)

mit undervolting die pcs+, die kannst du richtig leise bekommen, ansonsten die vapor, die ist halt etwas teuer.
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juli 2014)

so mal wieder die vapor getestet

Heaven 4.0 auf max settings: 1358 Punkte
Max Temp der Karte war 76°
VRM1: 61°
VRM2: 62° 
ist doch alles supi oder ?

einzig allein die Idle temp stört mich bissi die liegt immernoch bei ~50°, wie ist die bei euch so ?


----------



## Moter8 (14. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> so mal wieder die vapor getestet
> 
> Heaven 4.0 auf max settings: 1358 Punkte
> Max Temp der Karte war 76°
> ...


 
Core V? Core Clock / Memory Clock?  Lautstärke?


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Juli 2014)

Welches Gehäuse und wieviele Lüfter bitte verbaut?
1x Front  und 1x Heck ?  So wie bei meinem Alten Thermaltake Matrix VX Gehäuse ?


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juli 2014)

Moter8 schrieb:


> Core V? Core Clock / Memory Clock?  Lautstärke?


 
Core V? sind das die 1,25v ? 
Core Clock: 1030mhz
Memory Clock: 1400mhz
Lautstärke: minimal hörbar, lüfterspeed war bei 41%



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse und wieviele Lüfter bitte verbaut?
> 1x Front  und 1x Heck ?  So wie bei meinem Alten Thermaltake Matrix VX Gehäuse ?



Fractal R4 PCGH Edition, mit den 2 Standard Lüftern
1x Front einsaugend, 1x Heck ausblasend, +
Lüfter liefen auf 7V


----------



## Roundy (14. Juli 2014)

willst du deine karte mal auf meine werte takten? wäre mal interessant, meine macht die 1400 nicht stabil mit  krüppel speicher  Das wären die 1000/1300MHz
hier mal meine werte: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Max. Core Temp:    75°C
Max. VRM1 Temp:   82°C
Max. VRM2 Temp:   65°C
Max. Lüfter Speed: 54%
Core Voltage: Stock, das schwankt zwischen 1,18 und 1.2V 
Das Ganze in nem Nanoxia Deep Silence 2, also gedämmt und dadurch nen tacken wärmer 
Vorn 2 120er rein, hinten 1 120er raus, da kommt iwann noch einer dazu, also bzw. oben 
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> willst du deine karte mal auf meine werte takten? wäre mal interessant, meine macht die 1400 nicht stabil mit  krüppel speicher  Das wären die 1000/1300MHz
> hier mal meine werte:
> 
> 
> ...


 
kann ich machen, wird aber erst morgen sein 

du hast doch die Tri X oder ?
die vapor läuft ja schon standardmäßig auf den 1400mhz @memory

Mein Gehäuse ist auch gedämmt


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Juli 2014)

Da wird es bei Kleinmad ähnlich warm wie in meinem Case:

http://abload.de/img/grafikkartepejkg.jpg
http://abload.de/img/gehuseiljp1.jpg

Bitte nicht auf die Kabel achten, jene sind nun weitaus besser verlegt  

Vielleicht erhalte ich die CLUB 3D RoyalAce oder doch lieber die Vapor X ...
Oder auf den R9 290 Refresh im Winter bis Frühjahr 2015 warten


----------



## Roundy (14. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Coole sache 
nop bei mir verrichtet das schwarze monster seinen dienst (aka PCS+ )
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Da wird es bei Kleinmad ähnlich warm wie in meinem Case:
> 
> http://abload.de/img/grafikkartepejkg.jpg
> http://abload.de/img/gehuseiljp1.jpg
> ...


 
Dein Case ist viel kleiner 

kannst ja hier mal die Bilder anschauen

Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition, Gehäuse schwarz

Keinmand, das l bitte rauslassen


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Juli 2014)

Ein weiterer Test zur 290(X) RoyalAce und wieder schneidet die Karte echt gut ab... auch wenn andere Karten vergleicht werden!
http://blackholetec.com/main/review/club3d-royalace-r9-290x-review

ComputerBase kommt aber auf ganz andere Lautstärke Werte... und auch Temperaturen!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> willst du deine karte mal auf meine werte takten? wäre mal interessant, meine macht die 1400 nicht stabil mit  krüppel speicher  Das wären die 1000/1300MHz
> hier mal meine werte: <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=754481"/>
> Max. Core Temp:    75°C
> Max. VRM1 Temp:   82°C
> ...



Wie lange laufen lassen ?


----------



## BertB (15. Juli 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> hattest du das selbe Probem wie ich? Was hat denn bei dir geholfen?
> 
> Ich könnte Windows neu drauf machen aber ich frag mich grad wie das gehen soll wenn ich die Graka drin habe komm ich ja nciht ins bios oder soll ich einfach mal ohne die graka es neu aufsetzen?



neue karte, grün statt rot,
bildschirm blieb schwarz,
trotz treiber neu, etc,

windows neu gemacht: geht

gruß


----------



## Roundy (15. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie lange laufen lassen ?



Einfach einmal gebencht, allerdi gs davor schon so zwei drei stunden lang vollbelastung ingame.
Gruß


----------



## Tischi89 (15. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> neue karte, grün statt rot,
> bildschirm blieb schwarz,
> trotz treiber neu, etc,
> 
> ...



also ich habe jetzt windoof neu istalliert und dann meine graka eingebaut...bildschirm bleibt immernoch schwarz, hätt ich sie schon vorm ersten mal hochfahren einbauen sollen (wenn er die videoleistung checkt usw?)
iwie bin ich echt verzweifelt...ich versteh auch nicht was ne windows registry oä mit dem bios zu tun hat..er muss doch wenigstens ins bios kommen, ich hab auch einfach mal die beiden HDDs rausgesteckt..

Edit: hab ihn mit graka zum starten bekommen (allerdings nur mit meiner onboard karte nachdem ich im bios auf onboard gestellt habe)
Im hardwaremanager wird mir die Karte mit aufrufezeichen angezeigt (fehlercode: 10)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> also ich habe jetzt windoof neu istalliert und dann meine graka eingebaut...bildschirm bleibt immernoch schwarz, hätt ich sie schon vorm ersten mal hochfahren einbauen sollen (wenn er die videoleistung checkt usw?)
> iwie bin ich echt verzweifelt...ich versteh auch nicht was ne windows registry oä mit dem bios zu tun hat..er muss doch wenigstens ins bios kommen, ich hab auch einfach mal die beiden HDDs rausgesteckt..



Dann zurück zum Händler und lass dir eine neue schicken



Roundy schrieb:


> Einfach einmal gebencht, allerdi gs davor schon so zwei drei stunden lang vollbelastung ingame.
> Gruß



Warum liegt soviel Spannung an? 
also bei mir sind stable +44mv im afterburner (original +25mv) mit 1100/1400mhz stable .... Es liegt dann zwischen 1,15-1,18v an.
Bei 1000/1300mhz @ -31mv im afterburner &real 1,07-1,12v an~1,09v ..temps gpu zwischen 77-80Grad und vrm 65-72 Grad in bf4 bei max 35% luffi


----------



## Roundy (15. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warum liegt soviel Spannung an?
> also bei mir sind stable +44mv im afterburner (original +25mv) mit 1100/1400mhz stable .... Es liegt dann zwischen 1,15-1,18v an.
> Bei 1000/1300mhz @ -31mv im afterburner &real 1,07-1,12v an~1,09v ..temps gpu zwischen 77-80Grad und vrm 65-72 Grad in bf4 bei max 35% luffi


An der spannung hab ich auser dem powertarget auf +15 nichts verändert,  konnt ich glaub auch wieder ru ter nehmen, aber nach den oc veruchen hab ich einfach da gelassen 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> An der spannung hab ich auser dem powertarget auf +15 nichts verändert,  konnt ich glaub auch wieder ru ter nehmen, aber nach den oc veruchen hab ich einfach da gelassen
> Gruß



Dann undervolte bitte...... viel zu viel Spannung bei dem takt. Ok?!


----------



## Roundy (15. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dann undervolte bitte...... viel zu viel Spannung bei dem takt. Ok?!



Werd ich nacher mal in Angriff nehmen.
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (15. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage, hab die Powercolor 290 PCS+ und auf overclock.net von diversen Performance Problemen gelesen mit speziellen Batches.
Jetzt hab ich mal 3dmark11 laufen lassen mit 1120/1350, raus kam das hier:

*P12923*

Graphics Score                                     15357 Physics Score                                     9138 Combined Score                                     8246 

Passt das so? 2700K@4,3


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Werd ich nacher mal in Angriff nehmen.
> Gruß



Wird auch Zeit


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hab die Powercolor 290 PCS+ und auf overclock.net von diversen Performance Problemen gelesen mit speziellen Batches.
> Jetzt hab ich mal 3dmark11 laufen lassen mit 1120/1350, raus kam das hier:
> 
> P12923
> ...



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-ranking-3d-mark-11-a.html

Hier kannste vergleichen


----------



## Performer81 (15. Juli 2014)

Die "wenigen" Vergleichsergebnisse die ich da so finde hatten um 14000, kann das sein. Also zu wenig?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Das Ergebnis passt....oc mal deine cpu auf 4,5ghz oder höher  dann biste auch locker bei 140000


----------



## Roundy (15. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis passt....oc mal deine karte auf 4,5ghz oder höher  dann biste auch locker bei 140000



Also wenn er die karte auf 4,5 ghz bringt, dann darf er nach dem wiederaufbau des akws bei mir vorbeikommen und auch meiner die zügel abnehmen 
Aber am besten mit flüssigem Helium kühlen, könnte ansonsten etwas warm werden 
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (15. Juli 2014)

Meint wohl cpu aber ob 200MHZ 1000 Punkte bringen, naja


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Meint wohl cpu aber ob 200MHZ 1000 Punkte bringen, naja


Nein. Kannst trotzdem mal schauen was dein i7 maximal macht. Vor allem was für eine Spannung du brauchen wirst.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Also wenn er die karte auf 4,5 ghz bringt, dann darf er nach dem wiederaufbau des akws bei mir vorbeikommen und auch meiner die zügel abnehmen
> Aber am besten mit flüssigem Helium kühlen, könnte ansonsten etwas warm werden
> Gruß



Wo steht denn karte


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Meint wohl cpu aber ob 200MHZ 1000 Punkte bringen, naja



Sehe gerade das du 12900p hast.....dachte 13900p......habe ich verkehrt geguckt ...bin auf Arbeit .......bisl stressig


----------



## Roundy (15. Juli 2014)

immer diese edit meister 
andere frage, ich hab ja bei msi afterburner bei core voltage nen regler, wie beim powertarget, also keinen wert an sich, sondern z.b. +50 steht dass dann für % oder für mV?
was hast du da so, als richtwert?
(ja ich weiß dass jede karte unterschiedlich ist )
Gruß
Edit: und wie lange testest du das? mit was?


----------



## Performer81 (15. Juli 2014)

Ja, meine Powercolor steht auf +50mv als STandardeinstellung.
Da steht aber Core voltage (mv) obendrüber
Testen tu ich mit Battlefield 4, ist bei mir relativ verlässich und man sieht auch Pixelfehler sofort. ALternativ tuts wohl auch der Heaven/Valley bench. Bei mir hat der Valley Bench aber komischerweise n bug das meine Karte wild zwischen 900-1000 rumtaktet und nie mit vollen 1040. Bei allen anderen Anwendungen taktet sie voll, da hilft auch Powertarget erhöhen nischt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> immer diese edit meister
> andere frage, ich hab ja bei msi afterburner bei core voltage nen regler, wie beim powertarget, also keinen wert an sich, sondern z.b. +50 steht dass dann für % oder für mV?
> was hast du da so, als richtwert?
> (ja ich weiß dass jede karte unterschiedlich ist )
> ...



hier meine 24/7 Einstellung zur Zeit.

 Testen mache ich mit valley und heaven je 30min dann 1 Stunde BF4. und zwischen durch auch andere games ala thief , crysis 3, Tomb Raider usw. aber wenn bf4 stable dann haste zu 90% dein 24/7 Setting

 würde mal Spannung auf +- Omv stellen...das sollte iegntlich locker gehen


----------



## Roundy (15. Juli 2014)

ok bin schon n bissl weiter, im moment bei -30mV
-25 lief stable ca. 1 1/2, 2 stunden AC3 jetzt sind die -30 dran 
die temps gehen aber ordentlich runter 
Gruß


----------



## Keinmand (15. Juli 2014)

nochmal frage an die Vapor Besitzer welche Idle Temps eure Karte hat ??


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> ok bin schon n bissl weiter, im moment bei -30mV
> -25 lief stable ca. 1 1/2, 2 stunden AC3 jetzt sind die -30 dran
> die temps gehen aber ordentlich runter
> Gruß



Siehste


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> nochmal frage an die Vapor Besitzer welche Idle Temps eure Karte hat ??



35-45Grad ......im Durschnitt 40Grad


----------



## Keinmand (15. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 35-45Grad ......im Durschnitt 40Grad


 
mhhhhh meine hängt bei 59 -65° WTF


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht hat Evgasüchtiger mehr Fenster offen 
Taktet das Ding runter? 
Hast du vielleicht mehrere Monitore dran? 
Hast du Bugs in irgendner (OC-) Software (hatte mal im Idle die 1,2Volt, 280Watt oder so im Idle)?


----------



## Keinmand (15. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Evgasüchtiger mehr Fenster offen
> Taktet das Ding runter?
> Hast du vielleicht mehrere Monitore dran?
> Hast du Bugs in irgendner (OC-) Software (hatte mal im Idle die 1,2Volt, 280Watt oder so im Idle)?


 
sieht so aus als ob sie nicht runtertaktet, aber hab nix verändert :O
hab nur 1 Monitor dran

rest siehe screenshot


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Evgasüchtiger mehr Fenster offen
> Taktet das Ding runter?
> Hast du vielleicht mehrere Monitore dran?
> Hast du Bugs in irgendner (OC-) Software (hatte mal im Idle die 1,2Volt, 280Watt oder so im Idle)?



ne hier ists warm in meinen kleinen Büro 



Keinmand schrieb:


> sieht so aus als ob sie nicht runtertaktet, aber hab nix verändert :O
> hab nur 1 Monitor dran
> 
> rest siehe screenshot


 

 wow 1,25v liegen im idle an...irgendetwas stimmt da nett 

 hast doch kein häckchen im afterburner unter konstante Spannung anlegen oder?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ne hier ists warm in meinen kleinen Büro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 und stelle mal die mv auf 0...das sollte sie mit machen


----------



## Keinmand (15. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> und stelle mal die mv auf 0...das sollte sie mit machen


 
hier mal die settings


----------



## InGoodFaith (15. Juli 2014)

Ich muss mich auch mal wieder melden. Es regt mich langsam auf.

Mein AMD "Anzeigetreiber" stürzt andauernd ab, soetwas stört vorallem in guten RTS Runden, wenn man dann nicht mehr mitmachen kann.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag? Langsam nervts richtig.


----------



## Performer81 (15. Juli 2014)

Tja dann stimmt irgendwas nicht. Zu wenig Spannung? Taktraten zurücknehmen?


----------



## D0pefish (15. Juli 2014)

Falls das OS nach dem Grakatausch nicht neu aufgesetzt wurde, müssen alle Treiberleichen egal ob AMD oder Nvidia entsorgt werden, dann neusten Beta-Treiber hernehmen. 
AMD Catalyst 14.6 Beta Driver for Windows
Außerdem nehme ich neue Graka's nach dem "10-Tagetest" auseinander. Ich habe dabei nur negative Erfahrungen und mache die Kühlung lieber selber neu. Meistens war einfach Wärmeleitpaste für 4 Grakas verarbeitet, was kontraproduktiv ist. Auch meine gebraucht gekaufte R9 290 war wieder nur als mangelhaft zu bezeichnen, da das WLPad der Phasenregulatoren zur Hälfte am Plastik unter dem Lüfter klebte, also die Bauteile garnicht bedeckte und selber eher eine Art Pappe war, mal von der steinharten WLPaste, den butterweichen anderen Pads und dem allgemein schlechten Wirkungsgrad des AMD-Kühlers abgesehen.. Zumindest kann man so präventiv späteren Fehlern begegnen und optimieren. Die R9 wurde hier natürlich unter Wasser gesetzt. Dann ist sie ganz lieb. Bilder sagen mehr als Worte. Vll. mache ich mal ein Album der bisherigen Grakas mit Wärmeleitpastenüberschuss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob die Graka nur 2 Wochen im Einsatz war, wie vom Verkäufer behauptet kann man mal beim Osterhasen erfragen aber in einem Serverraum herrschen andere Zustände. Deswegen zugunsten des Verkäufers Fall abgeschlossen. Die Graka ist soweit top.


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das gute Stück ziemlich sicher ~3-6 Monate im Einsatz war. Als ich den Umbau vorgenommen habe, sah das alles noch blitzeblank aus, da hatte meine Karte auch schon zwei bis drei Monate aufm Buckel.  Oder er hat 30 Katzen und saugt niemals Staub.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. Juli 2014)

Schickes Bild ^^.

Schenkt mit jemand ne R290 XD ? Am besten ne Vapor-X .

Ne mal im Ernst mich würde interessieren welche GraKa leiser ist: 780 TF MSI oder R290 Vapor-X


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> hier mal die settings



so ists bei mir


----------



## InGoodFaith (15. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Tja dann stimmt irgendwas nicht. Zu wenig Spannung? Taktraten zurücknehmen?


 
Trifft leider gottes alles nicht zu.

OS neu, 14.7 RC (oder? der neueste jedenfalls)


----------



## Keinmand (15. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so ists bei mir


 
danke, ist aber ähnlich wie bei mir oder nicht ? 

welchen Treiber nutzt du ?


hab schon eine vermutung für das Problem, werd mich morgen mal dransetzen


----------



## Roundy (15. Juli 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Ich muss mich auch mal wieder melden. Es regt mich langsam auf.
> 
> Mein AMD "Anzeigetreiber" stürzt andauernd ab, soetwas stört vorallem in guten RTS Runden, wenn man dann nicht mehr mitmachen kann.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag? Langsam nervts richtig.


 
takte die karte mal nen bissl runter, vor allem den speicher der bringt viel auf was läuft sie denn im moment?
und für EVGA: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vielen dank für den tipp, die karte packts locker, da ist vermutlich noch n bissl was drin, ich werde übermorgen eventuell nochmal weitertesten morgen komm ich nicht dazu 
BTW. in AC3 nach ner stunde 69°C Core temp, nenn ich mal ordentlich 
bei glaub 45% luffi 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> danke, ist aber ähnlich wie bei mir oder nicht ?
> 
> welchen Treiber nutzt du ?
> 
> hab schon eine vermutung für das Problem, werd mich morgen mal dransetzen



14.4


----------



## Roundy (15. Juli 2014)

Grad wenn man sich freut... Blackscreen 
also auf -25mV 
naja wat sollst
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> takte die karte mal nen bissl runter, vor allem den speicher der bringt viel auf was läuft sie denn im moment?
> und für EVGA:
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=754675"/>
> vielen dank für den tipp, die karte packts locker, da ist vermutlich noch n bissl was drin, ich werde übermorgen eventuell nochmal weitertesten morgen komm ich nicht dazu
> ...



Das sieht doch sehr gut aus  bei mir würde auch mehr gehen nur dann macht er im idle faxen 

wie warm werden die vrms ?
wieviel Spannung liegt an?

haste nicht bf4 oder crysis3 oder tomb raider zum testen ?

also von der gpu temp der pcs  kann sich vaporx ein Scheibe abschneiden ....die vaporx müsste auch die gpu so gut kühlen ...


----------



## InGoodFaith (15. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> takte die karte mal nen bissl runter, vor allem den speicher der bringt viel auf was läuft sie denn im moment?
> und für EVGA:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wie weit sollte ich mit dem Mem Clock runter gehen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Grad wenn man sich freut... Blackscreen
> also auf -25mV
> naja wat sollst
> Gruß



Im.idle oder game?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Wie weit sollte ich mit dem Mem Clock runter gehen?



Welche karte haste?


----------



## Roundy (15. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Im.idle oder game?


 
grad beim schreiben, also idle 
naja egal -25 tuns auch
Wegen den Spannungen musst kurz warten
Edit: schwankt zwischen 1,109V und 1,125V
Gruß


----------



## InGoodFaith (15. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welche karte haste?


 
290pcs+


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> grad beim schreiben, also idle
> naja egal -25 tuns auch
> Wegen den Spannungen musst kurz warten
> Edit: schwankt zwischen 1,109V und 1,125V
> Gruß



Du hattest eine niedrigere asic wie ich oder? muss eigentlich weil bei dir mehr Spannung anliegt ...ich habe einen asic von 77.mein geburtsjahr 

haste BF oder C3 oder TR ?

logge mal mit gpuz mit und poste die File hier.


----------



## derneuemann (16. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> grad beim schreiben, also idle
> naja egal -25 tuns auch
> Wegen den Spannungen musst kurz warten
> Edit: schwankt zwischen 1,109V und 1,125V
> Gruß


 
Sorry wenn ich es überlesen haben sollte! Aber bei welchem Takt (GPU/VRAM) liegt die von dir genannte Spannung an?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2014)

1000/1300mhz

Bei mir liegt bei dem Takt 1,07-1,10v an....im afterburner -31mv eingestellt. Er wird eine niedrigere asic haben wie ich....ich schätze so um 68-72 rum.....ich habe einen asic von 77.


----------



## Ion (16. Juli 2014)

Mal eine Frage zu Mantle:
Ich nutze die aktuelle Version des Afterburner, doch unter Mantle funktioniert leider das OSD nicht.
Gibt es da einen Trick? Für diverse Benchmarks in BF4 greife ich gerne auf dieses OSD zurück, auch um zu prüfen wie sich die Auslastung ändert.

Ich weiß, ich könnte z. B. Fraps nutzen, ich habe aber gerne genau im Blick was meine Grafikkarte gerade macht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Juli 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu Mantle:
> Ich nutze die aktuelle Version des Afterburner, doch unter Mantle funktioniert leider das OSD nicht.
> Gibt es da einen Trick? Für diverse Benchmarks in BF4 greife ich gerne auf dieses OSD zurück, auch um zu prüfen wie sich die Auslastung ändert.
> 
> Ich weiß, ich könnte z. B. Fraps nutzen, ich habe aber gerne genau im Blick was meine Grafikkarte gerade macht


Fraps geht auch nicht unter Mantle.. 

Beide Programme greifen auf die DX zurück und da diese unter Mantle scheinbar nicht auffindbar ist, geht es mit beiden Programmen nicht.

Einzig mit GPU-Z kannst du mitloggen lassen.


----------



## Aldrearic (16. Juli 2014)

Schwanunkung zwischen 0.977v und 1.039v im Idle scheint normal zu sein bei meiner 290. Last habe ich es jetzt noch nicht angeschaut. Wie wird mir der Asic-Wert im GPUz angezeigt? Da gibts kein Menü für bei mir. gpuz v0.87

Edit: In Heaven Benchmark bei 1075mhz  mv+15 power limit +15 zwischen 1.067v und 1.175v

Temperaturanzeige in Heaven ist ja auch mal nice 1764971 C° 

Edit: Habs gefunden für den Asic Wert. 84.9


----------



## Roundy (16. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du hattest eine niedrigere asic wie ich oder? muss eigentlich weil bei dir mehr Spannung anliegt ...ich habe einen asic von 77.mein geburtsjahr
> 
> haste BF oder C3 oder TR ?
> 
> logge mal mit gpuz mit und poste die File hier.


 
ich hab nen asic von 72,7%, gut geschätzt 

nop hab leider keins von den games, TR könnt ich mir über Never Settle hohlen, mal schauen 
das mit dem mitloggen, nehm ich mal in angriff, kann aber noch n bissl dauern.



			
				derneueman schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry wenn ich es überlesen haben sollte! Aber bei welchem Takt (GPU/VRAM) liegt die von dir genannte Spannung an?



bei 1000/1300MHz 

Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> ich hab nen asic von 72,7%, gut geschätzt
> 
> nop hab leider keins von den games, TR könnt ich mir über Never Settle hohlen, mal schauen
> das mit dem mitloggen, nehm ich mal in angriff, kann aber noch n bissl dauern.
> ...



TR find ich geil  habe das auch mal beim Kollegen(0815Typ hier im Forum sein Nick ) in 3D gezockt mit der Nvidia Brille .....das sieht richtig Hammer aus....habe meinen Mund nicht mehr zu bekommen


----------



## Roundy (16. Juli 2014)

@keinmand hast das mit den 1000/1300 schon in angriff genommen?
@evga wie soll ich das file hochladen?
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (16. Juli 2014)

Dann werde ich später aus neugier auch mal schauen wie viel Spannung meine baucht für 1000/1300. Für 1000/1250 braucht meine 1,055V...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> @keinmand hast das mit den 1000/1300 schon in angriff genommen?
> @evga wie soll ich das file hochladen?
> Gruß



Ich gebe dir nachher bescheid...bin auf Arbeit 



derneuemann schrieb:


> Dann werde ich später aus neugier auch mal schauen wie viel Spannung meine baucht für 1000/1300. Für 1000/1250 braucht meine 1,055V...



Und mit loggen lassen und auch hier posten


----------



## Roundy (16. Juli 2014)

Ok.
Dann lasst mal alle karten (von mir aus auch welche die keine 290er sind) @1000/1300 gegeneinander antreten, durchlauf wäre heaven und valley beides @fullHD @max settings 
Andere spiele auch gern, dann kann halt nicht mehr jeder nen Ergebnis liefern 
Wäre voll nice, weil man wenn genug mitmachen dann ne art rohleistungsvergleich oder ne Reihenfolge hätte wie man doe einzelnen karten einordnen kann 
Gruß


----------



## InGoodFaith (16. Juli 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> 290pcs+


 
Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Performer81 (16. Juli 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Hat keiner eine Idee?


 
Netzteil stark genug? Wahrscheinlich hat die Karte aber einfach einen weg wenns ständig passiert?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ok.
> Dann lasst mal alle karten (von mir aus auch welche die keine 290er sind) @1000/1300 gegeneinander antreten, durchlauf wäre heaven und valley beides @fullHD @max settings
> Andere spiele auch gern, dann kann halt nicht mehr jeder nen Ergebnis liefern
> Wäre voll nice, weil man wenn genug mitmachen dann ne art rohleistungsvergleich oder ne Reihenfolge hätte wie man doe einzelnen karten einordnen kann
> Gruß



Wie lange?je 30min mit loggen ? Aber bitte Gehäuse dicht lassen und Max 600/min der Gehäuselüfter. Soll mein Schwarz...Vergleich werden sondern nur gucken welche karte wo schwächen oder gutes hat.

Einmal die logfile & und screen der punkte und dazu schreiben welches Gehäuse und wieviel luffis .


----------



## derneuemann (16. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie lange?je 30min mit loggen ? Aber bitte Gehäuse dicht lassen und Max 600/min der Gehäuselüfter. Soll mein Schwarz...Vergleich
> werden sondern nur gucken welche karte wo schwächen oder gutes hat.
> 
> Das ist sehr unterschiedlich weil selbst die unterschiedlichen Gehäuse schon sehr unterschiedliche Temperaturen verursachen...
> ...


 
20 Minuten müssten eigentlich reichen oder? Dann schaffe ich das morgen früh vielleicht vor der Arbeit! Welche Werte sollen denn alle mitgeloggt werden?
GPU Temp. / VRM Temp / Spannungen / Auslastung / Lüfterspeed so in etwa...


----------



## InGoodFaith (16. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Netzteil stark genug? Wahrscheinlich hat die Karte aber einfach einen weg wenns ständig passiert?


 
Wäre ziemlich mies, aber da würde doch dann nicht nur der Treiber abstürzen, oder?

Be Quiet E9 450W liefert den Strom.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> @keinmand hast das mit den 1000/1300 schon in angriff genommen?
> @evga wie soll ich das file hochladen?
> Gruß



File-Upload.net - Ihr kostenloser File Hoster!




derneuemann schrieb:


> 20 Minuten müssten eigentlich reichen oder? Dann schaffe ich das morgen früh vielleicht vor der Arbeit! Welche Werte sollen denn alle mitgeloggt werden?
> GPU Temp. / VRM Temp / Spannungen / Auslastung / Lüfterspeed so in etwa...


 
 hiermit.

 alles darum die logfile...häckchen setzen unter gpuz und zb aufn Desktop speichern lassen und dann hier die file posten


----------



## Performer81 (16. Juli 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Wäre ziemlich mies, aber da würde doch dann nicht nur der Treiber abstürzen, oder?
> 
> Be Quiet E9 450W liefert den Strom.


 
Iss schon knapp und bei Be Quiet hört man auch öfters von Qualitätsproblemen. Versuch mal ein anderes NT aufzutreiben.


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2014)

Das ist mMn keineswegs "knapp" (sofern er keinen FX-9590 betreibt) mit E9 450W und 290 PCS+. 
bq! mit Qualitätsproblemen in Verbindung zu bringen, das klingt durchaus sehr interessant. Worauf beruht das?


----------



## Performer81 (16. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> bq! mit Qualitätsproblemen in Verbindung zu bringen, das klingt durchaus sehr interessant. Worauf beruht das?



AUf unzähligen Forenberichten in der Vergangenheit von Usern deren Nts instabil waren bzw. abgeraucht sind und ständig waren es be quiet. Ich weiss jedoch nicht wies aktuell aussieht.

Einfach mal hier lesen:
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=507747


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2014)

Aber was bringt das im Bezug auf sein E9 450W?  Das "unzählige Forenberichte in der *Vergangenheit*" klingt für mich sehr nach der Zeit der E5-Serie, was schon eine ganze Weile her ist.  Kleiner Hinweis: Sein E9 450W ist eines der besten Netzteile <500W.


----------



## Performer81 (16. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis: Sein E9 450W ist eines der besten Netzteile <500W.


 
Steht wo?


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2014)

Technisch "besser", aber (sehr viel) lauter ab 80% Last, wäre das TP-450C. Direkte Konkurrenz unter 500W gibts mMn in dem Preisbereich (noch) nicht. Falls du eingehendere Infos suchst, würde ich mal im Netzteilbereich fragen, da wird man dir sicherlich auf die Sprünge helfen können.


----------



## Keinmand (16. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> AUf unzähligen Forenberichten in der Vergangenheit von Usern deren Nts instabil waren bzw. abgeraucht sind und ständig waren es be quiet. Ich weiss jedoch nicht wies aktuell aussieht.
> 
> Einfach mal hier lesen:
> 3DCenter Forum - Wie seht ihr uns?


 

HAHAHA

die beiträge sind 2-3 Jahre alt


----------



## Performer81 (16. Juli 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> HAHAHA
> 
> die beiträge sind 2-3 Jahre alt


 
War nur exemplarisch was ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe. Fakt ist 450 w sind knapp bemessen und er sollte mal mit einem anderen NT probieren, alles andere führt zu nix.


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2014)

Komplett veraltete Verweise ohne jeglichen Bezug zum Netzteil des TEs sind aber wenig zielführend, oder? 

Das E9 450W ist wirklich allemal ausreichend für eine 290 PCS+; es käme dann schon sehr auf seine sonstige Hardware an (FX-9590? 4930K?).
Mal als Beispiel: Ich nutze ein E8 480W mit 4770K + R9 290 und mein Strommessgerät zeigt mir ingame ~280-320W an, die aus der Dose gezogen werden.


----------



## Roundy (16. Juli 2014)

BTW, 450w langen locker für ne 290, das ist das kleinste problem, an deiner stelle würd ich den treiber nochmal neu drauftun, und die karte ggF um ca. 50MHz nach unten takten (probier einfach mal meine settings, mit 14.4 @1000/1300MHz bei -25mV und nem asic von 72,7 läuft das janze. Hab auch die pcs+
So dann zum eigentlichen teil, hier die daten für EVGA: File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt
allerdings hab ich die refreshrate auf 0,5sec gestellt, damit das ganze nicht allzu lang wird, wenns weniger sein soll, dann bescheid geben 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Komplett veraltete Verweise ohne jeglichen Bezug zum Netzteil des TEs sind aber wenig zielführend, oder?
> 
> Das E9 450W ist wirklich allemal ausreichend für eine 290 PCS+; es käme dann schon sehr auf seine sonstige Hardware an (FX-9590? 4930K?).
> Mal als Beispiel: Ich nutze ein E8 480W mit 4770K + R9 290 und mein Strommessgerät zeigt mir ingame ~280-320W an, die aus der Dose gezogen werden.


Welche Anwendung?

Ich bin bei ~420W. War auch schon bei 650W 


Roundy schrieb:


> BTW, 450w langen locker für ne 290, das ist das kleinste problem, an deiner stelle würd ich den treiber nochmal neu drauftun, und die karte ggF um ca. 50MHz nach unten takten (probier einfach mal meine settings, mit 14.4 @1000/1300MHz bei -25mV und nem asic von 72,7 läuft das janze. Hab auch die pcs+
> So dann zum eigentlichen teil, hier die daten für EVGA: File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt
> allerdings hab ich die refreshrate auf 0,5sec gestellt, damit das ganze nicht allzu lang wird, wenns weniger sein soll, dann bescheid geben
> Gruß


Kannst du es bitte im Forum direkt hochladen ala ZIP ?
Kann es auf meinem Handy sonst nicht runterladen.[emoji111]


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2014)

Müsste BF3 gewesen sein.  Habe allerdings den 4770K auch nicht übertaktet (wozu auch?).  ~420W bekomme ich höchstens in Benchmarks mit kräftigem OC hin.  Ingame warens bislang selbst mit 1125 Mhz bei der 290 nicht mehr als ~350W.


----------



## Roundy (16. Juli 2014)

ok hier nochmal für pseudo und seine extrawünsche 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß


----------



## InGoodFaith (16. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Iss schon knapp und bei Be Quiet hört man auch öfters von Qualitätsproblemen. Versuch mal ein anderes NT aufzutreiben.


 




beren2707 schrieb:


> Das ist mMn keineswegs "knapp" (sofern er keinen FX-9590 betreibt) mit E9 450W und 290 PCS+.
> bq! mit Qualitätsproblemen in Verbindung zu bringen, das klingt durchaus sehr interessant. Worauf beruht das?



Ich habe einen 3570k am werkeln, welcher nicht übertaktet ist. Insgesamt wurde an meinem System nicht übertaktet.


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2014)

Na also, dann reicht das E9 450W locker.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> BTW, 450w langen locker für ne 290, das ist das kleinste problem, an deiner stelle würd ich den treiber nochmal neu drauftun, und die karte ggF um ca. 50MHz nach unten takten (probier einfach mal meine settings, mit 14.4 @1000/1300MHz bei -25mV und nem asic von 72,7 läuft das janze. Hab auch die pcs+
> So dann zum eigentlichen teil, hier die daten für EVGA: File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt
> allerdings hab ich die refreshrate auf 0,5sec gestellt, damit das ganze nicht allzu lang wird, wenns weniger sein soll, dann bescheid geben
> Gruß


welcher bench war das nun?
 und sollten wir auch eine feste luffi Drehzahl nehmen zb 45?


----------



## Keinmand (16. Juli 2014)

die karte taktet wenn ich youtube videos in 480p 720p und 1080p usw. immer auf 1000 / 1400 hoch und wird ~60-65° warm

warum ?? 

ist das bei euch auch so ?


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2014)

Ist die Hardwarebeschleunigung der Karte. Um Strom zu sparen: Rechtsklick aufs Video, dann bei "Eigenschaften" den Haken für die Beschleunigug rausnehmen.


----------



## Keinmand (16. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ist die Hardwarebeschleunigung der Karte. Um Strom zu sparen: Rechtsklick aufs Video, dann bei "Eigenschaften" den Haken für die Beschleunigug rausnehmen.


 
häh die Karte spart Strom indem sie Hochtaktet ? 

ist das normal oder sollt ich mir sorgen machen ?


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2014)

Nein, um Strom zu sparen sollst du die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren!  Dann taktet sie nicht mehr hoch.


----------



## Keinmand (16. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Nein, um Strom zu sparen sollst du die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren!  Dann taktet sie nicht mehr hoch.


 
Strom ist mir egal, den muss ich nicht zahlenn 

geht mir nur darum das sich die Temperatur erhöht, aber dann ist das also normal ja ?


----------



## Roundy (16. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> welcher bench war das nun?
> und sollten wir auch eine feste luffi Drehzahl nehmen zb 45?



Das war jetzt einfach ac3 damitt du die spannung hast 
Von mir aus gerne gelockt, aber dann von anfang an 
Heaven und valley je eine runde bechen.
Mit Punktzahl. 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das war jetzt einfach ac3 damitt du die spannung hast
> Von mir aus gerne gelockt, aber dann von anfang an
> Heaven und valley je eine runde bechen.
> Mit Punktzahl.
> Gruß



jo morgen machen wir auf 40% gelockt ok 20min heaven und 20min valley bei 1000/1300mhz Gehäuse zu und gehäuseluffis auf max 600U/min also 24/7 Settings


hier mal eine halbe stunde heaven mit meiner bisl entschärfter luffikurve meines 24/7 Settings...wie man sieht geht's auch noch weniger aber das schon sehr silent...und warum soll die graka schwitzen

File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt


könnt ihr öffnen die file?


----------



## derneuemann (17. Juli 2014)

Habe jetzt 25-30Minuten n Heaven 4.0 laufen lassen @ 1000/1300MHz. Im Durchschnitt schwankt die Spannung zwischen 1,063 und 1,07V mit Ausreißern nach oben auf 1,078V und nach unten auf 1,055V. GPU-z Log lade ich noch hoch. Macht mir gerade noch Schwierigkeiten...


----------



## derneuemann (17. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jetzt einfach mal ein Screen mit Startzeit und ein Screen mit dem Ende angefügt. die Spannungen kann man da auch sehen...

Nach dem Versuch die TXT Datei hoch zu laden habe ich jetzt eine halbe Stunde damit verbracht einen Hijacker zu entfernen...
Hoffe die Screens reichen euch erst mal...


----------



## Keinmand (17. Juli 2014)

ich mach heute mal ne Benchsession mit vielen Spielen


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (17. Juli 2014)

Sooo...

ich hoffe es ist alles richtig :-/

ist natürlich heute wärmer draußen (28°C Fenster steht offen, weil Südseite)

Die Benchwerte sind erst mal Rille, weil nicht FHD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Performer81 (17. Juli 2014)

Ganz schon heiss deine GPU und VRMs. Hab auch die PCS+ und komme hier @1100/1350@+0,31mv auf max 66 Grad GPU und 77 Grad VRMs, allerdings mit BF4 getestet.
Und hier im Kämmerlein sind auch an die 30 Grad atm. Hab aber offene Seitenwand weil kleines Gehäuse.
Edit: Aso, du hast dein Lüfter auf 47 gefixt?


----------



## Keinmand (17. Juli 2014)

Heaven 4.0
Score: 1350


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (17. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ganz schon heiss deine GPU und VRMs. Hab auch die PCS+ und komme hier @1100/1350@+0,31mv auf max 66 Grad GPU und 77 Grad VRMs, allerdings mit BF4 getestet.
> Und hier im Kämmerlein sind auch an die 30 Grad atm. Hab aber offene Seitenwand weil kleines Gehäuse.
> Edit: Aso, du hast dein Lüfter auf 47 gefixt?



Nicht gefixt, hab die Kurve angepasst auf leise und "relativ" kühl


----------



## Roundy (17. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ganz schon heiss deine GPU und VRMs. Hab auch die PCS+ und komme hier @1100/1350@+0,31mv auf max 66 Grad GPU und 77 Grad VRMs, allerdings mit BF4 getestet.
> Und hier im Kämmerlein sind auch an die 30 Grad atm. Hab aber offene Seitenwand weil kleines Gehäuse.
> Edit: Aso, du hast dein Lüfter auf 47 gefixt?



Was hastn du für ne luffi kurve drin?
Meine tuckert bei -25mV bei um die 70°C rum...
Auf wie viel lief dein Lüfter?
Und wie lange im unter volllast?
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (17. Juli 2014)

Ich hab Lüfter auf AUTO. MAx Luffidrehzahl weiss ich grad nicht.
Aber das war nach einer halben STunde BF4 oder so. Voltage geht nur so +12mv oder so bei 1100, darunter wirds instabil selbst mit abgesenktem Ram Takt.


----------



## ruby666 (17. Juli 2014)

Hi Jungs. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich meine Lüfterkurve bei meiner PCS+ in etwa einstellen soll. Momentan ist mir die noch etwas zu laut und geht im 30-Sekundentakt rauf und runter -.-


----------



## Roundy (17. Juli 2014)

also meine ist im moment so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


siehst grad noch meine settings, so läufts kühl und leise 
Gruß


----------



## ruby666 (17. Juli 2014)

Danke. Werde ich gleich mal versuchen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juli 2014)

konntet ihr meine file öffnen?


 und hier wir müssen alle den gleichen takt haben und gleiche luffigeschwindigkeit und als file loggen


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Juli 2014)

Bis ich endlich die Austauschkarte oder gar die Neue R9 290 TurboDuo Karte wiederbekomme ist der Hawai CHIP WOHL SCHON WIEDER VERALTET  
Kann ab jetzt nochmals mit 3 bis 4 Wochen rechnen ... 
Dann kaufe ich mir doch lieber die R9 295X oder zumindest die Tonga OC Version!


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (17. Juli 2014)

Meine Lüfterkurve sieht so aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Performer81 (18. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Meine Lüfterkurve sieht so aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bench mit deiner Lüfterkurve

http://abload.de/image.php?img=unigine_27zdlv.jpg

Bei weniger Spannung wirds kritisch, Ram musste ich auch runtertakten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> konntet ihr meine file öffnen?
> 
> 
> und hier wir müssen alle den gleichen takt haben und gleiche luffigeschwindigkeit und als file loggen


Das geht nicht. Die PCS+ hat 80mm Durchmesser und die VaporX 92mm.

Dir Lüfter transportieren unterschiedlich viel Luft bei gleicher Umdrehungszahl.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (18. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Bench mit deiner Lüfterkurve
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=unigine_27zdlv.jpg
> 
> Bei weniger Spannung wirds kritisch, Ram musste ich auch runtertakten.



Ich kann mit der Spannung auch nicht weiter runter gehen. Dann bekomme ich Bluescreens. Da hilft es auch nicht, den RAM Takt zu senken. Oder ich müsste meine GPU runter takten, aber das mag ich nicht :-/


----------



## Xcravier (18. Juli 2014)

Ich habe gerade mal wieser AC4 gespielt, und bemerkt, dass meine Tri-X bis zu 85ºC warm/heiß wird. Ist so eine Temperatur normal? 
Wenn ich an mein Gehäuse fasse verbrennt man sich fast


----------



## Keinmand (18. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal wieser AC4 gespielt, und bemerkt, dass meine Tri-X bis zu 85ºC warm/heiß wird. Ist so eine Temperatur normal?
> Wenn ich an mein Gehäuse fasse verbrennt man sich fast


 
welches Gehäuse und wie viel % dreht die tri X ?


----------



## Xcravier (18. Juli 2014)

Gehäuse ist das Bitfenix Shadow. 
Die Lüfterdrehzahl guck ich gleich mal nach .....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Juli 2014)

meine kurve zur zeit bei der Hitze


----------



## noname545 (19. Juli 2014)

bin grad am überlegen ob ich die PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ oder die tri-x von Sapphire holen soll. Allerdings lese ich, dass PowerColor billigere Komponenten verbaut, Elpida Speicher statt Hynix? Die PCS+ ist anscheinend unter Last lauter, aber dank einer Lüfterkurve sollte auch diese Karte zu bändigen sein. Ach ja hatte davor eine Asus 7970 DC II. Die Vapor ist leider zu teuer
Muss aber zugeben das die PCS+ ganz ordentlich ausschaut.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> bin grad am überlegen ob ich die PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ oder die tri-x von Sapphire holen soll. Allerdings lese ich, dass PowerColor billigere Komponenten verbaut, Elpida Speicher statt Hynix? Die PCS+ ist anscheinend unter Last lauter, aber dank einer Lüfterkurve sollte auch diese Karte zu bändigen sein. Ach ja hatte davor eine Asus 7970 DC II. Die Vapor ist leider zu teuer
> Muss aber zugeben das die PCS+ ganz ordentlich ausschaut.



Nimm die pcs+


----------



## Roundy (19. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> bin grad am überlegen ob ich die PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ oder die tri-x von Sapphire holen soll. Allerdings lese ich, dass PowerColor billigere Komponenten verbaut, Elpida Speicher statt Hynix? Die PCS+ ist anscheinend unter Last lauter, aber dank einer Lüfterkurve sollte auch diese Karte zu bändigen sein. Ach ja hatte davor eine Asus 7970 DC II. Die Vapor ist leider zu teuer
> Muss aber zugeben das die PCS+ ganz ordentlich ausschaut.



Also ich hab ne pcs+, kein spulenfiepen selbst bei 1000fps, der lufter rauscht maximal und es ist hynix verbaut.
Und was ist billiger?
Gelbes Plastik oder schwarzes gebürstetes Aluminium? 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2014)

Hey Jo was ist denn eigentlich jetzt mit den Vergleichtests ?


----------



## Euda (19. Juli 2014)

Wäre ebenfalls für einen Vergleichstest, allerdings sollten wir uns hier auf einige Konformitäten einigen, bevor jeder das ganze nach Belieben würzt und somit die gewünschte Vergleichbarkeit sinkt.
Ferner sich genug User mit aussagekräftigen Ergebnissen finden, würde ich das ganze im Stil meines letzten Diagramms zudem grafisch umsetzen, zwecks kleiner Orientierung für unsere Kaufsuchenden. 

Daneben wäre ich dafür, uns 290X-User nicht auszuschließen, wobei jeder sein exaktes Modell natürlich hinzuschreiben sollte. Meinetwegen könnte ich eben ein 290er-BIOS flashen, wär aber unsinnige Mühe in meinen Augen.



			
				Evgasüchtiger schrieb:
			
		

> auf 40% gelockt ok 20min heaven und 20min valley bei 1000/1300mhz Gehäuse zu und gehäuseluffis auf max 600U/min also 24/7 Settings


...hört sich doch gut an. Würde den RAM allerdings eher auf 1250 MHz setzen.


----------



## Roundy (19. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey Jo was ist denn eigentlich jetzt mit den Vergleichtests ?



Bin noch nich zu gekommen, unsere schule hat Jubiläum, also voll die Hektik 
Ich log heut aben mal bei skyrim mit.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Wäre ebenfalls für einen Vergleichstest, allerdings sollten wir uns hier auf einige Konformitäten einigen, bevor jeder das ganze nach Belieben würzt und somit die gewünschte Vergleichbarkeit sinkt.
> Ferner sich genug User mit aussagekräftigen Ergebnissen finden, würde ich das ganze im Stil meines letzten Diagramms zudem grafisch umsetzen, zwecks kleiner Orientierung für unsere Kaufsuchenden.
> 
> Daneben wäre ich dafür, uns 290X-User nicht auszuschließen, wobei jeder sein exaktes Modell natürlich hinzuschreiben sollte. Meinetwegen könnte ich eben ein 290er-BIOS flashen, wär aber unsinnige Mühe in meinen Augen.
> ...



Mir ist egal.....kann auch auf 1250mhz


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> bin grad am überlegen ob ich die PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ oder die tri-x von Sapphire holen soll. Allerdings lese ich, dass PowerColor billigere Komponenten verbaut, Elpida Speicher statt Hynix? Die PCS+ ist anscheinend unter Last lauter, aber dank einer Lüfterkurve sollte auch diese Karte zu bändigen sein. Ach ja hatte davor eine Asus 7970 DC II. Die Vapor ist leider zu teuer
> Muss aber zugeben das die PCS+ ganz ordentlich ausschaut.


Die PCS+ ist hochwertiger. Die TriX setzt auf das Referenzdesign.


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey Jo was ist denn eigentlich jetzt mit den Vergleichtests ?


Welcher Vergleichstest?


----------



## Performer81 (19. Juli 2014)

Die PCS+ ist auch Referenzdesign (+ Harz um die Spulen )
Und ob Elpidia oder Hynix ist Glückssache. Meine hat z.B. Hynix.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Die PCS+ ist auch Referenzdesign (+ Harz um die Spulen )


Nein. Wenn sie ein Refernenzdesign wäre, würde AMD drauf stehen. (Über dem PCIe Slot) 

EDIT: Die 1. PCS+, die ich hatte hatte Elpida (war auch eine aus der Ersten Leiferung bei MF). Danach hatte ich nur noch Hynix-PCS+ in der Hand.


----------



## Euda (19. Juli 2014)

So, habe soeben den Vergleichstest unter folgenden Bedingungen gemacht:

User: Euda
System:
Case: Zalman Z9 Plus (Sichtfenster modded)
CPU: FX-8350 @ -0.075V Voltage-Offset, Std.-Clocks @ Gigabyte GA 970A UD3 ||| Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4
GPU: XFX R9 290X BF4 Edition @ Sapphire R290X Tri-X OC Bios @ 1000 MHz Core/1250 MHz VRAM ||| Kühler: Arctic Accelero Hybrid (I) mit 2x Corsair SP120 im Push/Pull-Setup ||| Fan-RPM: Push-Fan 40% (via Afterburner), Pull-Fan Minimum (?) via Lüftersteuerung ||| WLP: Arctic MX-2
Weitere Gehäuselüfter: Front unten: Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition @ Min.-RPM (Lüftersteuerung); Front oben: Arctic F12 @ Min.-RPM (Lüftersteuerung); unten: Arctic F12 @ Min.-RPM (Lüftersteuerung);
Zimmertemperatur vor dem Test: 32° C (Dachgeschoss mit Dachfenster ahoi), PC steht auf meinem Schreibtisch im Schatten
Bilder siehe hier. 
_______________
*Logfiles* (Heaven & Valley jeweils 20 Minuten @ Extreme FHD-Preset im Fullscreen), zuerst Heaven, dann Valley (ohne Abkühlung dazwischen, siehe Zeitangaben in den Logs):
https://www.mediafire.com/?o2et615y568iqs2

MfG,
Euda


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> So, habe soeben den Vergleichstest unter folgenden Bedingungen gemacht:
> 
> User: Euda
> System:
> ...



hey jo bei der logfile ist keine gputemp...oder bin ich blind


----------



## InGoodFaith (19. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> bin grad am überlegen ob ich die PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ oder die tri-x von Sapphire holen soll. Allerdings lese ich, dass PowerColor billigere Komponenten verbaut, Elpida Speicher statt Hynix? Die PCS+ ist anscheinend unter Last lauter, aber dank einer Lüfterkurve sollte auch diese Karte zu bändigen sein. Ach ja hatte davor eine Asus 7970 DC II. Die Vapor ist leider zu teuer
> Muss aber zugeben das die PCS+ ganz ordentlich ausschaut.


 


Roundy schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne pcs+, kein spulenfiepen selbst bei 1000fps, der lufter rauscht maximal und es ist hynix verbaut.
> Und was ist billiger?
> Gelbes Plastik oder schwarzes gebürstetes Aluminium?
> Gruß


 

Also bei mir ist auch HynixSpeicher verbaut.


----------



## Euda (19. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hey jo bei der logfile ist keine gputemp...oder bin ich blind


 

GPU-Z mag mich nicht, werde das nachher wiederholen.


----------



## noname545 (19. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne pcs+, kein spulenfiepen selbst bei 1000fps, der lufter rauscht maximal und es ist hynix verbaut.
> Und was ist billiger?
> Gelbes Plastik oder schwarzes gebürstetes Aluminium?
> Gruß


 kanns du mir auch sagen was für Speicher die PCS+ verbaut hat? Habe in einem Forum gelesen das die PCS+ mit Leistungsproblemen zu kämpfen hat.
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...0x-pcs-probleme-mit-der-leistung-1009453.html

EDIT: Anscheinend verwendet PowerColor jetzt Hynix speicher  Ach ja ich rede hier über die PCS+ mit Referenz PCB also ohne backplate. Da währe doch die tri-x die bessere Wahl?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> kanns du mir auch sagen was für Speicher die PCS+ verbaut hat? Habe in einem Forum gelesen das die PCS+ mit Leistungsproblemen zu kämpfen hat.
> Frage zur Powercolor R9 290X PCS+ (Probleme mit der Leistung)
> 
> EDIT: Anscheinend verwendet PowerColor jetzt Hynix speicher  Ach ja ich rede hier über die PCS+ mit Referenz PCB also ohne backplate. Da währe doch die tri-x die bessere Wahl?


 Die PCS+ hat jetzt sicherlich zu 90% nur noch Hynix verbaut.

Eine andere Frage ist aber: Es gibt nur eine mir bekannte Version der PCS+. Die Paltine ist zwar auf den Bildern mit AMD-Logo, aber wenn du die Karte hast ist kein AMD-Logo drauf. Also nicht Referenzdesign, aber trotzdem kein Unterscheid.

Die meisten PCS+ laufen mittlerweile.

EDIT: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...-pcs-probleme-mit-der-leistung-1009453-3.html - Wenn ich mir das durch lese kann ich mir nur an den Kopf greifen.

Wenn man sich auch mal etwas genauer einliest bekommt man schnell mit, kann PowerColor lange Zeit Probleme mit dem BIOS hatte und das mittlerweile gut gelöst hat.


----------



## noname545 (19. Juli 2014)

wenn ich das schon lese, dass die Grafikkarte mittlerweile läuft Sie kostet auch deutlich weniger, hat aber anscheinend eine backplate und einen Aluminium Kühler. Verstehe ich nicht. Schaue ich mir die Verkaufszahlen und die Ausfallrate an, ist Saphhire die bessere Karte schwierige Entscheidung. Muss aber zugeben das ich nie eine PowerColor hatte. 
Die GTX 460 muss unbedingt raus aus meinem Rechner.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> wenn ich das schon lese, das die Grafikkarte mittlerweile läuft Sie kostet auch deutlich weniger, hat aber anscheinend eine backplate und einen Aluminium Kühler. Verstehe ich nicht. Schaue ich mir die Verkaufszahlen und die Ausfallrate an, ist Saphhire die bessere Karte schwierige Entscheidung. Muss aber zugeben das ich nie eine PowerColor hatte.


 Probleme kannst du mit jeder haben. ja sie hat Alukühler und backplate und wirkt dadurch wesentlich hochwertiger als die TriX. Außerdem ist sie etwas kürzer.


----------



## Euda (19. Juli 2014)

Sööö, hab die beiden Tests nun erneut ausgeführt, dabei die GPU-Temp mit in die Log eingeschlossen und die irrelevanten Informationen nicht loggen lassen. 
Hier die aktualisierte und leicht angepasste Beschreibung der Testbedingungen:
_____
User: _Euda_
System:
Case: Zalman Z9 Plus (Sichtfenster modded)
CPU: FX-8350 @ -0.075V Voltage-Offset, Std.-Clocks @ Gigabyte GA 970A UD3 ||| Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4
GPU: XFX R9 290X BF4 Edition @ Sapphire R290X Tri-X OC Bios @ 1000 MHz Core/1250 MHz VRAM ||| Kühler: Arctic Accelero Hybrid (I) mit 2x Corsair SP120 im Push/Pull-Setup ||| Fan-RPM: Push-Fan 40% (via Afterburner), Pull-Fan Minimum (?) via Lüftersteuerung ||| WLP: Arctic MX-2
Weitere Gehäuselüfter: Front unten: Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition @ Min.-RPM (Lüftersteuerung); Front oben: Arctic F12 @ Min.-RPM (Lüftersteuerung); unten: Arctic F12 @ Min.-RPM (Lüftersteuerung);
Zimmertemperatur vor dem Test: 31° C (Dachgeschoss mit Dachfenster ahoi), PC steht auf meinem Schreibtisch im Schatten
*Bilder siehe hier.*
_______________
Logfiles (Heaven & Valley jeweils 20 Minuten @ Extreme FHD-Preset im Fullscreen), zuerst Heaven, dann Valley:
*https://www.mediafire.com/?il537pv20kl42l2*
___
Achja, btw.:

Wie sieht's bei euren Karten eigentlich unter dem OCCT GPU-Stresstest inkl. Error-Scan aus? Meine Karte produziert -- und das unabhängig vom Takt, selbst bei 600 MHz Core & 900 MHz VRAM tat sie das -- im Stresstest von Anfang an jede 5. Sekunde ca. 5 Errors. Mit 100mV hingegen hört das ganze auf, ungewöhnlich ist jedoch, dass die Karte selbst so stark übertaktet bei Standardspannung Fehler produzierte. Artefakte in Spielen gibt's keine, dafür jedoch die berüchtigten Blackscreens, welche mittlerweile jedoch nur noch sehr selten auftreten. Würde jemand mal mit seiner Karte einen kurzen Test starten, um mir ein paar Vergleichswerte zur Verfügung zu stellen? Wäre sehr nett.

MfG,
_Euda_


----------



## noname545 (19. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Probleme kannst du mit jeder haben. ja sie hat Alukühler und backplate und wirkt dadurch wesentlich hochwertiger als die TriX. Außerdem ist sie etwas kürzer.



ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit der PCS+ sehr zufrieden bist. Werde mir die Karte heute mal bestellen. Für 309€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen
Habe immer gedacht, dass diese Custom PCBs besonders PowerColor von der Qualität her sehr schlecht sind. Die Marke PoworColor gilt ja für manche als billig Hersteller. Kann ich aber nicht bestätigen da ich selbst nie eine hatte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit der PCS+ sehr zufrieden bist. Werde mir die Karte heute mal bestellen. Für 309€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen
> Habe immer gedacht, dass diese Custom PCBs besonders von der Qualität her sehr schlecht sind. Die Marke PoworColor gilt ja für manche als billig Hersteller. Kann aber nix bestätigen da ich selbst nie eine hatte.


 Die Referenzplatinen sind eher die schlechteren Teile.

Ja war ich. Habe keine mehr aber. Aber habe mehrere verbaut und alle laufen ohne Probleme. Ich trauer ihr immer noch nach.  Keine KArte war so gut wie dier PCS+.


----------



## noname545 (19. Juli 2014)

darf ich wissen warum du jetzt eine andere hast


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit der PCS+ sehr zufrieden bist. Werde mir die Karte heute mal bestellen. Für 309€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen
> Habe immer gedacht, dass diese Custom PCBs besonders PowerColor von der Qualität her sehr schlecht sind. Die Marke PoworColor gilt ja für manche als billig Hersteller. Kann ich aber nicht bestätigen da ich selbst nie eine hatte.



Nimm die PCs+


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

Wie schon gesagt meine Erste PCS+ war einer der Ersten und hatte von jetzt auf gleich nur noch Streifen im Bild. Die 2. hatte sporadischen Bildverlust. Die TriX hatte mir so nicht zugesagt. (hatte die mit der PCS+ verglichen) Und meine VaporX (aktuell) macht auch nicht das, was sie soll.


----------



## noname545 (19. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nimm die PCs+



sagt der, der eine Vapor X eingebaut hat 

@Pseudoephedrin die Karte wollte ich auch, allerdings kostet die Karte deutlich mehr. Mal schaen ob die PCS+ gegen meine GTX 460 gewinnt xD


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Sööö, hab die beiden Tests nun erneut ausgeführt, dabei die GPU-Temp mit in die Log eingeschlossen und die irrelevanten Informationen nicht loggen lassen.
> Hier die aktualisierte und leicht angepasste Beschreibung der Testbedingungen:
> _____
> User: _Euda_
> ...



bei valley haste 1040/1400mhz?


----------



## Roundy (19. Juli 2014)

ok hab grad mal auf gelcokten 45% nen bissl skyrim gedaddelt (mit mods) 
File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt
die vrm´s werden verdammt heiß, erstmal luffikurve anpassen 
Aber ok hab hier auch 30°C aufwärts im Zimmer.
Gruß


----------



## Euda (19. Juli 2014)

@Evga:
Jup  - wayne, vergleichbar ist es dennoch, Die 40/50 MHz :>
Falls genug Ergebnisse hier geliefert werden, um das ganze grafisch darzustellen, werd' ich den Test natürlich erneut durchführen. Für's erste reicht's aber erstmal mit Benchmarks heute.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> @Pseudoephedrin die Karte wollte ich auch, allerdings kostet die Karte deutlich mehr. Mal schaen ob die PCS+ gegen meine GTX 460 gewinnt xD


 Der Mehrwert der VaporX ist so minimla, dass ich mir selber in den A**** beißen könnte, dafür 400€ bezahlt zu haben.

SIcherlich wird die gewinnen. Außer du hast einen Pentium 4.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2014)

so auch mal gestartet bei den extreme Bedingungen kann hier kaum atmen hier im Büro 
Raumtemp 31 Grad . Mein Minibüro hat nur ein kleines Dachfenster wo Null Frischluft reinkommt und hier sich die Luft staut  

 Gehäuseluffis auf min 550-600 U/min und graka gefixt auf 40%. Taktis auf 1000/1300mhz



http://speedy.sh/w9856/GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt


----------



## Euda (19. Juli 2014)

Nette VRM-Temps!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> ok hab grad mal auf gelcokten 45% nen bissl skyrim gedaddelt (mit mods)
> File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt
> die vrm´s werden verdammt heiß, erstmal luffikurve anpassen
> Aber ok hab hier auch 30°C aufwärts im Zimmer.
> Gruß



Bitte nutze mal dieses zu upload


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -


----------



## Roundy (19. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bitte nutze mal dieses zu upload


 
dieses was?

@pseudo stell mal die refresh rate auf 0.1 anstatt 1.0 und wieso taktet die gpu nur mit ~650MHz?
und dann noch n bissl länger 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> dieses was?
> 
> @pseudo stell mal die refresh rate auf 0.1 anstatt 1.0 und wieso taktet die gpu nur mit ~650MHz?
> und dann noch n bissl länger
> Gruß


 Das war mit meiner HD3000. Wäre schön wenn meine 290 (welche zur zeit auf reise ist)  1400 Coreclock schaffen würde.


----------



## Roundy (19. Juli 2014)

oh... gut der hd3000 kannst aber noch ordentlich die sporen geben, die gehen so auf 1100MHz wenns gut läuft 
Nur bei meinem lapi halt nicht 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> oh... gut der hd3000 kannst aber noch ordentlich die sporen geben, die gehen so auf 1100MHz wenns gut läuft
> Nur bei meinem lapi halt nicht
> Gruß


 Intel HD300


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> dieses was?
> 
> @pseudo stell mal die refresh rate auf 0.1 anstatt 1.0 und wieso taktet die gpu nur mit ~650MHz?
> und dann noch n bissl länger
> Gruß



Upload files - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## beren2707 (19. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Intel HD300


 Ja, genau die meinte er. Die lässt sich sehr gut übertakten. 
Eine ATI HD 3xxx mit 1100 MHz ist unter Luft und Wasser mMn unmöglich zu betreiben.

Edit: Bei Interesse: HD 3000 OC-Report


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ja, genau die meinte er. Die lässt sich sehr gut übertakten.
> Eine ATI HD 3xxx mit 1100 MHz ist unter Luft und Wasser mMn unmöglich zu betreiben.


 Achso  Ja mal sehen. RAM-OC würde auch was bringen aber mein Krüppel-1333MHz RAm will nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ja, genau die meinte er. Die lässt sich sehr gut übertakten.
> Eine ATI HD 3xxx mit 1100 MHz ist unter Luft und Wasser mMn unmöglich zu betreiben.
> 
> Edit: Bei Interesse: HD 3000 OC-Report



hey jo lasse auch mal deinen Morpheus schwitzen in unserem test


@Pseudo

du auch


----------



## Roundy (19. Juli 2014)

ich hab mich als ich den pc noch nicht hatte ja damit auseinandergesetzt, gescheitert ises dann letztendlich am lapi bios, und generell, am lapi, weil man da am takt nix rumspielen kann 
Gib ihr mal die sporen, würd mich interesieren, was sie so macht.
Übertakten hiermit: Intel Extreme Tuning Utility - Download - CHIP
Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (19. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hey jo lasse auch mal deinen Morpheus schwitzen in unserem test


 Kann ich machen... 
Wie schauts aus, muss ich abgesehen von 1000 MHz Core/1250 MHz VRAM und 40% PWM irgendwas beachten?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Kann ich machen...
> Wie schauts aus, muss ich abgesehen von 1000 MHz Core/1250 MHz VRAM und 40% PWM irgendwas beachten?



Gehäuse zu luffis max 600u/min raumtemp messen. logfile  je 20min heaven und valley @max und fullhd und beides direkt hintereinander weg.....mehr nett


 ich lasse morgen nochmals laufen auf 1000/1250mhz


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @Pseudo
> 
> du auch


 Wie denn? Habe keine Grafikkarte.


----------



## beren2707 (19. Juli 2014)

Ist eine echte Odyssee bei dir. 
Willst du der PCS+ mit neuem BIOS zum kleinen Preis nicht nochmal eine Chance geben?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ist eine echte Odyssee bei dir.
> Willst du der PCS+ mit neuem BIOS zum kleinen Preis nicht nochmal eine Chance geben?


 Würde ich ja. Aber MF tauscht die VaporX jetzt erst einmal. Die werde ich dann aber wohl _wahrscheinlich_ im MP verkaufen. (insofern alles ok mit der Karte ist) und dann sehen, welche Karte billig ist und wo ein Wasserkühler drauf geht. Aber so langsam denke ich nicht, dass ich irgendwann noch eine gängie Karte finde.

Bei den Grünen gibt es auch schon einen Kandidaten, falls alles nix wird.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie denn? Habe keine Grafikkarte.



achso sag das doch wann hast sie verschickt?


----------



## Performer81 (19. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gehäuse zu luffis max 600u/min raumtemp messen. logfile  je 20min heaven und valley @max und fullhd und beides direkt hintereinander weg.....mehr nett
> 
> 
> ich lasse morgen nochmals laufen auf 1000/1250mhz


 
Was machtn das fün Sinn wenn jeder ein anderes Gehäuse hat?


----------



## Euda (19. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Was machtn das fün Sinn wenn jeder ein anderes Gehäuse hat?


 
Annähernde Vergleichbarkeit


----------



## Performer81 (19. Juli 2014)

Mit offener Seitenwand wäre sinnvoller.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Juli 2014)

Weiß hier jemand zufällig welcher Vrm der 2. ist? Vrm 2 wird bei mir laut GPU Z ca. 30-40 Grad wärmer als Vrm1 nur frag ich mich jetzt welcher es ist...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

Oben link neben der GPU. Der Rechte (quer) ist VRM1.


----------



## Performer81 (19. Juli 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand zufällig welcher Vrm der 2. ist? Vrm 2 wird bei mir laut GPU Z ca. 30-40 Grad wärmer als Vrm1 nur frag ich mich jetzt welcher es ist...


 
WTF. Normalerweise wird der überhauptnicht warm.


----------



## Roundy (19. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> WTF. Normalerweise wird der überhauptnicht warm.


 
er hat n cf gespann, da kann sowas leicht warm werden 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> er hat n cf gespann, da kann sowas leicht warm werden
> Gruß


Oder er hat schon die Hybrid II drauf


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juli 2014)

wo bleiben die Ergebnisse


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Oder er hat schon die Hybrid II drauf


  Jup Hybrid II drauf aber grad nur 1 GPU verbaut. 110 Grad sind schon nicht gerade toll... Also ist Vrm 2 der kleine aus 3 Blöcken? Falls ja pack ich da mal direkt ein Kühlerchen drauf.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Juli 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Jup Hybrid II drauf aber grad nur 1 GPU verbaut. 110 Grad sind schon nicht gerade toll... Also ist Vrm 2 der kleine aus 3 Blöcken? Falls ja pack ich da mal direkt ein Kühlerchen drauf.


Genau der. Der bekommt ja keine Luft ab durch den Hybrid II


----------



## beren2707 (20. Juli 2014)

Kommt gleich. 
Da ich bald von Valley zu Heaven wechsele: Nahtloser Übergang (also ein Logfile für beide Benchmarks) oder zwei einzelne Logfiles? 
Edit: Werde es Euda nachmachen und zwei Logfiles erstellen. 

Edit: So, erledigt. Recht interessantes Ergebnis, man beachte dabei die "Zappelspannung" und die pendelnde Taktrate.  Werde angesichts dieser Werte vlt. doch mal auf ein Tri-X BIOS mit angepassten Taktraten und eigenem Lüfterprofil umsatteln. Auf UEFI-GOP kann ich verzichten. 

Testsystem:


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4770K, gekühlt durch einen Enermax ETS-T40-TA.
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H.
Arbeitsspeicher: Patriot Red Venom 16GB 1866MHz 9-10-9-30-1T 1,5V.
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 256GB + HD103SJ + Seagate ST2000DM001.
Grafikkarte:  Sapphire R9-290 Referenz/Morpheus mit 2x NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS mit fixem Wert von 40%.
Netzwerkkarte: Bigfoot Killer NIC 2100.
Soundkarte: Xonar Essence ST.
Netzteil: be quiet! E8-CM-480W.
Gehäuse:  Coolermaster CM 690 II Advanced II USB 3.0 (Lüfter: Front (einblasend):  1x140mm be quiet! Silent Wings II, 1x120mm Enermax T.B. Apollish in  Lian Li EX-332N; Seitenteil (einblasend): 1x120mm Enermax T.B. Apollish;  Heck (ausblasend): 1x120mm be quiet! Shadow Wings Mid Speed; Deckel  (ausblasend): 1x140mm be quiet! Silent Wings II, 1x140mm be quiet!  Shadow Wings Mid Speed. *Alle Lüfter sind auf 5V gedrosselt*).
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional x64 SP1.
Raumtemperatur: 25-26°C.
Die CPU war dabei recht unbeeindruckt und pendelte zwischen 42°C und 50°C.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Genau der. Der bekommt ja keine Luft ab durch den Hybrid II



Dachte die Backplate könnte den mitkühlen, aber gut, muss ich wohl was basteln


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Juli 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Dachte die Backplate könnte den mitkühlen, aber gut, muss ich wohl was basteln


Oder du belüftest die Backplate. Aber klebe lieber.


----------



## Roundy (20. Juli 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Dachte die Backplate könnte den mitkühlen, aber gut, muss ich wohl was basteln



Wenn kein großer airflow vorhanden ist heizt sich die backplate einfach auch auf.
Gruß


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Oder du belüftest die Backplate. Aber klebe lieber.



Ich nehm kein Kleber sondern Pads


----------



## Roundy (20. Juli 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich nehm kein Kleber sondern Pads



Meint er doch.. er sagt halt kleb die pads da drauf 
Gruß


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. Juli 2014)

Achso  Die Temps sind jetzt minimal besser, aber ich denke wenn ich alle Lüfter installiert habe und den Luftstorm verbessert habe wirds noch besser werden


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Kommt gleich.
> Da ich bald von Valley zu Heaven wechsele: Nahtloser Übergang (also ein Logfile für beide Benchmarks) oder zwei einzelne Logfiles?
> Edit: Werde es Euda nachmachen und zwei Logfiles erstellen.
> 
> ...



Eine logfile reicht ....

Erst heaven dann valley


----------



## Roundy (20. Juli 2014)

Ich schwing mich dann auch gleich mal vorn rechner 
Spielts ne rolle ob vollbild oder ned?
Gruß


----------



## BertB (20. Juli 2014)

gibt genug leute, die die dinger richtig festkleben,
aber das    ist dann für immer
pattex soll gut sein, weil hitzebeständig
man darf hlat nur ganz wenig nehmen,
sonst hat man ja wieder ne dicke schicht wärmeisolator dazwischen
gibt auch ausdrückliche wärmeleitkleber


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ich schwing mich dann auch gleich mal vorn rechner
> Spielts ne rolle ob vollbild oder ned?
> Gruß



Vollbild


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Juli 2014)

@beren2707 

Lohnt sich ein Umbau meiner Referenz Sapphire R9 290  (-56 mV bei StandardTakt)  bei diesem Gehäuse

Bild: gehuseiljp1.jpg - abload.de

Bei montiertem Morphues und schmalen 120-er Lüftern ist eben nur mehr magere 3 cm Platz bis zu Gehäuseboden.
Oder wird sich die Karte dann im Hitzestau wiederfinden ?


----------



## beren2707 (20. Juli 2014)

Naja, lohnen wird sich (fast) jeder Kühler im Vergleich zum Referenzmodell. 
Du hättest mit Morpheus inkl. Lüftern noch (momentan) einen Slot Raum zum Atmen, sollte also reichen.

P. S. Hat es einen tieferen Grund, dass deine Karte im Slot des G1 steckt, der nur mit x8 angebunden ist? Kollidiert die 290 im x16-Slot mit dem CPU-Kühler?

Meine Karte hat übrigens so "viel" Platz zum Atmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Juli 2014)

Nein, ist aber verdammt eng da am ersten PCI 16-fach Slot, Luft sollte die Karte aber besser abbekommen
Rechne aber dass die Karte wohl leicht ansdtößt. ausprobieren sollte ich es aber dennoch.
Vielleicht drosselt dann durch mehr Frischluft die Referenz R9 290-er Karte nimmer ...

Zudem scheint auch der nur 8-fach Slot die Karte so gut wie kaum auszubremsen... Oder ist dies nicht Richtig ?!


----------



## beren2707 (20. Juli 2014)

Einfach mal austesten. 
PCIe x8 3.0 sollte keinerlei Unterschiede im normalen Spielbetrieb verursachen.


----------



## Shooot3r (20. Juli 2014)

Weiss jemand ob der kryographucs hawaii auf ne msi gaming 4g passt r9 290? Laut bild sind der unterschied zum referenz pcb nur die 4 phasen vorne an der slotblende, die sind bei der 4g nicht da. Habe momentan den ACIV verbaut und wollte nun bei der karte auf wakü umsteigen. Mfg


----------



## Roundy (20. Juli 2014)

so ich habs dann auchmal geschafft 
hier die files, raumtemp zu beginn, lag bei 26,4°C
GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here
und hier nochmal für pseudo und co 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles richtig so?
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juli 2014)

ich habe nun auch nochmals mit 1000/1250mhz im afterburner auf -44mv ~1,07v

alle Gehäuseluffis auf min und fixt auf 4o% Grakaluffi

Raumtemp 29 Grad

GPU-Z Sensor Log neu.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here



@Roundy


Puuh deine Spawas bei 40% sind aber schon echt hoch


----------



## Roundy (20. Juli 2014)

jo... der airflow ist halt eher bescheiden, da muss ich iwan noch was machen.. naja normal läuft die graka etwas höher, dann werden die so um die 80-85°Warm, dann passt das...
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Kommt gleich.
> Da ich bald von Valley zu Heaven wechsele: Nahtloser Übergang (also ein Logfile für beide Benchmarks) oder zwei einzelne Logfiles?
> Edit: Werde es Euda nachmachen und zwei Logfiles erstellen.
> 
> ...



Logfile ?


----------



## beren2707 (20. Juli 2014)

Ist dem Beitrag eigtl. als Anhang beigefügt: KLICK MICH HART!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juli 2014)

Danke 

kann es aber leider nett öffnen da mit Handy unterwegs weil auf der Arbeit 

kannste mal Max temps Posten gpu und vrm bitte


----------



## beren2707 (20. Juli 2014)

Heaven: 


GPU MAX: 74°C
VRM MAX: 88°C
Valley:


GPU MAX: 75°C
VRM MAX: 90°C
Spannung war meist zwischen 1,141V-1,172V, gab aber auch deutlich abweichende Ausreißer.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Heaven:
> 
> 
> [*]GPU MAX: 74°C
> ...



Welche taktis?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welche taktis?



Ok gerade gesehen 1000/1250mhz

kannste nicht weniger Spannung anlegen ?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (21. Juli 2014)

Ist der Leistungsunterschied beim Zocken sehr hoch? Also ich meine, ich nutze im Moment 1100/1400 als 24/7. Wenn ich auf 1000/1250 runter gehen würde, dann wird sie noch leiser und kühler und ich könnte noch weniger Spannung anlegen. 
Theoretisch ist der Taktunterschoed aber schon 10%,nur wie witkt sich das eben beim Zocken auf die FPS aus?


----------



## Heroman_overall (21. Juli 2014)

Also wenn ich im Spiel von 1030/1250 zu 1110/1500 wechsel, dann erhalte ich in Spielen ca. 7-8 FPS dazu. Je nachdem welches Spiel ich spiele, wähle ich das passende Profil aus. Im Durchschnitt lohnt es sich aber schon, ab und zu das zweite Profil zu laden. Dass macht bei mir oft den Unterschied zu flüssig und stottern aus. 

Ich kann bei meiner 290 Vapor-X bei einem Takt von 1030/1250 mit -57mV im Afterburner fahren. Bei 1110/1500 benötige ich +31mV. An sich bin ich zufrieden damit.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ok gerade gesehen 1000/1250mhz
> 
> kannste nicht weniger Spannung anlegen ?


 UV ist aktuell nicht möglich - liegt mMn am Elpida-Speicher, der in Kombination mit den 120 Hz des Monitors selbst bei der kleinsten UV Stufe früher oder später (aufm Desktop oder in Ladebildschirmen, wenns in den niedrigen P-State geht) Blackscreens verursacht. 

Da ich demnächst ein angepasstes Tri-X BIOS testen werde (bzgl. der pendelnden Taktraten), werde ich bei Nichtgefallen evtl. ein BIOS erstellen, das sich der Speicherproblematik widmet - denn die GPU-Spannung ist mir aktuell einfach zu hoch. Kein Wunder, dass die GPU fast komplett ohne Spannungserhöhung von 947 MHz auf 1100 MHz geht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> UV ist aktuell nicht möglich - liegt mMn am Elpida-Speicher, der in Kombination mit den 120 Hz des Monitors selbst bei der kleinsten UV Stufe früher oder später (aufm Desktop oder in Ladebildschirmen, wenns in den niedrigen P-State geht) Blackscreens verursacht.
> 
> Da ich demnächst ein angepasstes Tri-X BIOS testen werde (bzgl. der pendelnden Taktraten), werde ich bei Nichtgefallen evtl. ein BIOS erstellen, das sich der Speicherproblematik widmet - denn die GPU-Spannung ist mir aktuell einfach zu hoch. Kein Wunder, dass die GPU fast komplett ohne Spannungserhöhung von 947 MHz auf 1100 MHz geht.


Achte mir drauf, dass das BIOS für Elpidaspeicher ist.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Habe ich bereits.  Werde noch im VBE7 mein Lüfterprofil einstellen und die Taktraten des Videospeichers auf 1250 MHz absenken, Ergebnisse folgen dann im Laufe der Woche.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (21. Juli 2014)

@beren:
Gibt es denn einen funktionierenden BIOS-Editor? 
Was für eine Möglichkeit hätte man bei der PCS+, da diese ja keine Referenzkarte ist.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Würde das BIOS der PCS+ per GPU-Z auslesen (wenns bereits das aktuelle BIOS ist) und in VBE7 bearbeiten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Habe ich bereits.  Werde noch im VBE7 mein Lüfterprofil einstellen und die Taktraten des Videospeichers auf 1250 MHz absenken, Ergebnisse folgen dann im Laufe der Woche.


  Da bin ich gespannt. 


GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> @beren:
> Gibt es denn einen funktionierenden BIOS-Editor?
> Was für eine Möglichkeit hätte man bei der PCS+, da diese ja keine Referenzkarte ist.


 Genau VBE7 sollte man nehmen. Gibt auch einen _ausführlichen Artikel in der aktuellen PCGH_ dazu.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Juli 2014)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Also wenn ich im Spiel von 1030/1250 zu 1110/1500 wechsel, dann erhalte ich in Spielen ca. 7-8 FPS dazu. Je nachdem welches Spiel ich spiele, wähle ich das passende Profil aus. Im Durchschnitt lohnt es sich aber schon, ab und zu das zweite Profil zu laden. Dass macht bei mir oft den Unterschied zu flüssig und stottern aus.
> 
> Ich kann bei meiner 290 Vapor-X bei einem Takt von 1030/1250 mit -57mV im Afterburner fahren. Bei 1110/1500 benötige ich +31mV. An sich bin ich zufrieden damit.



...wenn du im Durchschnitt so um die 30FPS hast, dann kann ich mir das vorstellen. Wenn du im Schnitt zw. 60 - 70 FPS hast, dann hast du gute Augen.
Wenn ich BF4 spiele und da mit Vsync 60 FPS als Linie habe, dann muss man doch nicht mehr Strom durch VCore erhöhung und Übertacktung verbrauchen.
Also meine Augen merken da keinen Bildunterschied und da ich nicht alle 3 sec einen ruckler habe ......


----------



## Heroman_overall (21. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...wenn du im Durchschnitt so um die 30FPS hast, dann kann ich mir das vorstellen. Wenn du im Schnitt zw. 60 - 70 FPS hast, dann hast du gute Augen.
> Wenn ich BF4 spiele und da mit Vsync 60 FPS als Linie habe, dann muss man doch nicht mehr Strom durch VCore erhöhung und Übertacktung verbrauchen.
> Also meine Augen merken da keinen Bildunterschied und da ich nicht alle 3 sec einen ruckler habe ......


 
Da hast du schon recht. Ich Spiele in QHD und da kommt bei aktuellen Spielen die 290 Vapor-X oft an ihre Leistungsgrenze. Im Durchschnitt habe ich in den Spielen, (ich stelle gern so viel wie möglich auf Anschlag) 40-55FPS. Eine hohe Bildqualität ist mir wichtiger als zuviele FPS. Daher macht es auch sinn, etwas mehr an Leistung heraus zu holen, wenn es das Spiel benötigt.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (21. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...wenn du im Durchschnitt so um die 30FPS hast, dann kann ich mir das vorstellen. Wenn du im Schnitt zw. 60 - 70 FPS hast, dann hast du gute Augen.
> Wenn ich BF4 spiele und da mit Vsync 60 FPS als Linie habe, dann muss man doch nicht mehr Strom durch VCore erhöhung und Übertacktung verbrauchen.
> Also meine Augen merken da keinen Bildunterschied und da ich nicht alle 3 sec einen ruckler habe ......



Prinzipiell hast du recht, aber eben auch nur prinzipiell. Ich habe einen 120 Hz Monitor und von begin an das Problem, das nach einer unbestimmten Zeit ich riesige Ruckler rein bekomme. Dabei ist die minimale Framerate immernoch bei 60FPS, aber durch die Drops von 120 auf 60 kommt einem das extrem laggend vor. Ansich spielen sich 60FPS schon sauber aber bei schnellen Schwenks fehlen mir die Bilder schon. Und vsync finde ich doof, weil mich die entstehenden inputlags durch das Warten auf die Sync nerven. Daher habe ich einfach in BF4 die max. FPS auf 120 begrenzt. 

Hat irgendjemand vielleicht auch die Erfahrung mit den nach gewisser Zeit auftretenden framedrops? Und noch wichtiger, gibt es eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

Kurz mal was anderes..

HIS Radeon R9 290 iPower IceQ X2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290QMC4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - Die Karte hat 2x 8pin statt 1x 8pin & 1x 6pin. Habe den Fehler gestern schon gemeldet. Wird bald geändert laut Email.

Nicht das einer da ins Fettnäpfchen tritt.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (21. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kurz mal was anderes..
> 
> HIS Radeon R9 290 iPower IceQ X2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290QMC4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - Die Karte hat 2x 8pin statt 1x 8pin & 1x 6pin. Habe den Fehler gestern schon gemeldet. Wird bald geändert laut Email.
> 
> Nicht das einer da ins Fettnäpfchen tritt.



Laut Bild 8 hat sie aber einen 6pin und einen 8pin :-/


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Da scheint HIS ein Fehler unterlaufen zu sein, Bild 8 müsste von der normalen Version stammen. Die iPower 290 wird explizit (im Text inkl. Tabelle) mit 2x8-Pin beworben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Laut Bild 8 hat sie aber einen 6pin und einen 8pin :-/


 Habs gestern im HWLuxx Test gelesen.


beren2707 schrieb:


> Da scheint HIS ein Fehler unterlaufen zu sein, Bild 8 müsste von der normalen Version stammen. Die iPower 290 wird explizit (im Text inkl. Tabelle) mit 2x8-Pin beworben.


 Dito


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ist der Leistungsunterschied beim Zocken sehr hoch? Also ich meine, ich nutze im Moment 1100/1400 als 24/7. Wenn ich auf 1000/1250 runter gehen würde, dann wird sie noch leiser und kühler und ich könnte noch weniger Spannung anlegen.
> Theoretisch ist der Taktunterschoed aber schon 10%,nur wie witkt sich das eben beim Zocken auf die FPS aus?



Also ich nutze 24/7 zur Zeit nur die 1000/1300mhz@-31mv ,da dieses für 1080p locker reicht. Auch Bf3/4 /TR / Grid2 / Thief usw reicht die Leistung alle mal. Wenn ich nun C3 zogge dann nehme ich 1100/1400mhz@-6mv oder 1150/1400mhhz@+44mv .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Also ich nutze 24/7 zur Zeit nur die 1000/1300mhz@-31mv ,da dieses für 1080p locker reicht. Auch Bf3/4 /TR / Grid2 / Thief usw reicht die Leistung alle mal. Wenn ich nun C3 zogge dann nehme ich 1100/1400mhz@-6mv oder 1150/1400mhhz@+44mv .


 Du hast wirklich ein Sahnestück gezogen. 

mal sehen wann meine wieder aus der RMA kommt.  Schade das es für die VaporX noch keinen Wasserkühler gibt.


----------



## Xcravier (21. Juli 2014)

Ich schaffe nicht mal 1100 Mhz Chip-Takt mit 1,25V ohne das Bildfehler und Abstürze kommen


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Juli 2014)

Bei den heissen Tagen taktet meine R9 290 Sapphire Referenz von 947 bis 665 , meistens um die 850 Mhz runter
Lüfter FIX auf 49% gestellt, GehäuseLüfter auf 65%
Ist wohl zu warm im Wohnzimmer, getestet wurde bei Sniper Elite 3 mit 4x SSAA  

PS:
Bis meine R9 290 PowerColor TurboDuo von der RMA zurückkommt, dies dauert ---- > Wohl noch 2-3 Wochen  
Im Herbst / Winter lasse ich gar diese TurboDuo nicht schlecht sein,- in Heissen Sommertagen aber wohl im "Hinteren" Mittelfeld...
Bis 80% Lüfter stört das Geräusch nur bedingt, und ist noch annehmbar,-  aber dafür wird die GPU auch mit -56 mV Untervolting bis ca. 90-92 Grad heiss (Sommerliche Temperaturen)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich ein Sahnestück gezogen.
> 
> mal sehen wann meine wieder aus der RMA kommt.  Schade das es für die VaporX noch keinen Wasserkühler gibt.



Danke ( Nock Nock  ) 

 aber das einzige was mich stört ist das die vapor nicht viel bessere gpu temps hat wie die anderen..also wegen der vaporkammer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Danke ( Nock Nock  )


 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> aber das einzige was mich stört ist das die vapor nicht viel bessere gpu temps hat wie die anderen..also wegen der vaporkammer


 Ja weil die Kammer auf der kleinen Fläche wenig ausrichten kann. Ist fast schon eher Marketing als ein wirklicher Unterschied ob mit oder ohne. Da hat die Vergrößerung der Kühlfläche von 2 Slot auf 2,5 Slot mehr gebaracht.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Rolle rückwärts - VBE7 unterstützt KEIN 290(X) BIOS. 
Dann wirds wohl das normale Tri-X BIOS mit Lüfterprofil über den Afterburner. Ich geh dann mal flashen, wünscht mir Glück.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Rolle rückwärts - VBE7 unterstützt KEIN 290(X) BIOS.
> Dann wirds wohl das normale Tri-X BIOS mit Lüfterprofil über den Afterburner. Ich geh dann mal flashen, wünscht mir Glück.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Mehhh, mein Stick will nicht. Werde wohl einen anderen nehmen müssen, also nochmal von vorne... 
Flashen per WinFlash wird übrigens verweigert, daher muss es ATIFlash sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Rolle rückwärts - VBE7 unterstützt KEIN 290(X) BIOS.
> Dann wirds wohl das normale Tri-X BIOS mit Lüfterprofil über den Afterburner. Ich geh dann mal flashen, wünscht mir Glück.


 Ich habe gerade auch noch einmal nachgeschaut. Stimmt leider. Aber immerhin kannst du ein dickes OC-BIOS nehmen.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Hab nur Bammel wegen meinem "tollen" VRAM. Aber mal schaun, wird schon schiefgehn.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Hab nur Bammel wegen meinem "tollen" VRAM. Aber mal schaun, wird schon schiefgehn.


 AM Ende blüht er durch das neue BIOS total auf und du kannst ihn bis zur magischen Grenze von 2GHz schubsen.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Mal abwarten. Bislang ist der Treiber abgekackt (weil die Karte ja jetzt eine ganz andere ist). Also nochmal 14.7 drauf, gleich folgt der Neustart...bin schon sehr auf die Ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## noname545 (21. Juli 2014)

meine PowerColor kommt morgen, mal schauen ob die die 2ghz marke Knacke Natürliche bei maximal 40°C


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> meine PowerColor kommt morgen, mal schauen ob  die die 2ghz marke Knacke Natürliche bei maximal  40°C


 So lange du sie fein kühlst.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Wie befürchtet - Blackscreens während des Hochfahrens.  Liegt definitiv am VRAM. Gibts irgendein taugliches OC-BIOS fürs Referenz-PCB mit 1250 MHz VRAM?


----------



## Gamiac (21. Juli 2014)

Nachdem Caseking die MSI R290 Gaming 4G nun auch für 350 € anbietet hab ich sie mir dort bestellt und seit Samstag im Rechner .
Temperaturen , Lautstärke und OC Fähigkeiten alles top aber was wirklich erwähnenswert wäre ist das CaseKing wohl ne ganz neue Revision ausliefert bei der die PCI express Stecker um 180 grad gedreht wurden inklusive Aussparung in pcb und backplate
so das man jetzt keine Zange mehr braucht wenn man die Stecker mal wieder abziehen möchte .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wie befürchtet - Blackscreens während des Hochfahrens.  Liegt definitiv am VRAM. Gibts irgendein taugliches OC-BIOS fürs Referenz-PCB mit 1250 MHz VRAM?


 Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp Da dürfte vielleicht was für dich dabei sein.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Danke, hab da schon ein paar Mal durchgeschaut, aber nix Besonderes gefunden - werde mal mein altes BIOS durch dieses hier ersetzen - vlt. bringts ja was. 

Edit: So, ist druff - läuft.  Jetzt werd ichs mal testen. Gleicher Bench wie zuvor.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> meine PowerColor kommt morgen, mal schauen ob die die 2ghz marke Knacke Natürliche bei maximal 40°C


 Kannst du bitte ein Foto von deinem PCB ohne Kühler machen? Es scheint jetzt 2 Revisionen der 290(X) PCS+ zu geben. Und ich würde mal gern wissen welche du hast. PowerColor scheint wohl noch einmal an der Stromversorgung gearbeitet zu haben.


beren2707 schrieb:


> Danke, hab da schon ein paar Mal durchgeschaut, aber nix Besonderes gefunden - werde mal mein altes BIOS durch dieses hier ersetzen - vlt. bringts ja was.
> 
> Edit: So, ist druff - läuft.  Jetzt werd ichs mal testen. Gleicher Bench wie zuvor.


 Lets bench


----------



## Moter8 (21. Juli 2014)

Hab vor einen paar tagen schon mal gepostet aber keine richtige antwort bekommen: Welche 290 ist die leiseste im idle/unter last? PCS+? Tri-x?


----------



## noname545 (21. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte ein Foto von deinem PCB ohne Kühler machen? Es scheint jetzt 2 Revisionen der 290(X) PCS+ zu geben. Und ich würde mal gern wissen welche du hast. PowerColor scheint wohl noch einmal an der Stromversorgung gearbeitet zu haben.



klar aber erst moin, oder ich kann dir jetzt meine GTX460 zeigen
das einzige was ich gelesen habe ist, dass powercolor jetzt Hynix speicher verwendet

EDIT: ohne Kühler ist schlecht, kann man die Revision irgendwie auslesen? Will meine Garantie noch behalten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

Moter8 schrieb:


> Hab vor einen paar tagen schon mal gepostet aber keine richtige antwort bekommen: Welche 290 ist die leiseste im idle/unter last? PCS+? Tri-x?


 Nehmen sich nichts... 


noname545 schrieb:


> klar aber erst moin, oder ich kann dir jetzt meine GTX460 zeigen
> das einzige was ich gelesen habe ist, dass powercolor jetzt Hynix speicher verwendet
> 
> EDIT: ohne Kühler ist schlecht, kann man die Revision irgendwie auslesen? Will meine Garantie noch behalten.


 Ja ist Hynix drauf zu 90%. Am bzw über demPCIe-Bus steht eine Zahl. *LF R29F* oder *LF R29FA*. Wäre interessant zu wissen, welche du hast. 



Gamiac schrieb:


> Nachdem Caseking die MSI R290 Gaming 4G nun auch  für 350 € anbietet hab ich sie mir dort bestellt und seit Samstag im  Rechner .
> Temperaturen , Lautstärke und OC Fähigkeiten alles top aber  was wirklich erwähnenswert wäre ist das CaseKing wohl ne ganz neue  Revision ausliefert bei der die PCI express Stecker um 180 grad gedreht  wurden inklusive Aussparung in pcb und backplate
> so das man jetzt keine Zange mehr braucht wenn man die Stecker mal wieder abziehen möchte .


Mach mal bitte ein Foto. Mir fehlt da die Vorstellungskraft.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juli 2014)

Moter8 schrieb:


> Hab vor einen paar tagen schon mal gepostet aber keine richtige antwort bekommen: Welche 290 ist die leiseste im idle/unter last? PCS+? Tri-x?



Pcs+ & vaporx sind die leisesten im idle


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Juli 2014)

Bitte was sagt dies genau aus:
 LF R29F  
 oder
 LF R29FA. 

Den verbauten Speicher oder bitte was hat das FA / F zu bedeuten?
Dank!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte was sagt dies genau aus:
> LF R29F
> oder
> LF R29FA.
> ...


FA ist die neue Boardrevision der PCS+. Sprich ob das neue oder alte Board.


----------



## Gamiac (21. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Pcs+ & vaporx sind die leisesten im idle



 Also im Idle drehen die Lüfter meines Twin Frozers mit 18% das hörst du noch nicht mal aus meinen gedrosselten Black Silent pro raus


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Moin, gleiche Werte und Testsystem wie zuvor.


Spoiler



Testsystem:


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4770K, gekühlt durch einen Enermax ETS-T40-TA.
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H.
Arbeitsspeicher: Patriot Red Venom 16GB 1866MHz 9-10-9-30-1T 1,5V.
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 256GB + HD103SJ + Seagate ST2000DM001.
Grafikkarte:  Sapphire R9-290 Referenz/Morpheus mit 2x NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS mit fixem Wert von 40%.
Netzwerkkarte: Bigfoot Killer NIC 2100.
Soundkarte: Xonar Essence ST.
Netzteil: be quiet! E8-CM-480W.
Gehäuse:   Coolermaster CM 690 II Advanced II USB 3.0 (Lüfter: Front  (einblasend):  1x140mm be quiet! Silent Wings II, 1x120mm Enermax T.B.  Apollish in  Lian Li EX-332N; Seitenteil (einblasend): 1x120mm Enermax  T.B. Apollish;  Heck (ausblasend): 1x120mm be quiet! Shadow Wings Mid  Speed; Deckel  (ausblasend): 1x140mm be quiet! Silent Wings II, 1x140mm  be quiet!  Shadow Wings Mid Speed. *Alle Lüfter sind auf 5V gedrosselt*).
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional x64 SP1.
Raumtemperatur: 25-26°C.



Seeeehr interessant, was ein BIOS so bewirken kann - man beachte die Spannung (deutlich konstanter, i.d.R. bei 1,148V) und die Taktraten (häufiger bei 1 GHz, aber nach wie vor ärgerliche Drops) im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Werten. 

P.S. Bei Valley nicht wundern, da musste ich ein- bis zweimal ALT-TAB nutzen, da das Afterburner OSD rumzickte.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> FA ist die neue Boardrevision der PCS+. Sprich ob das neue oder alte Board.


 
Ist dies bei der R9 290 PowerColor TurboDuo auch so der Fall ?
Und Neue Board-Version will auch heißen ausschließlich Hynics Speicher, oder immer noch Glücksache ob Hynics oder der "Betagte" ELPIDA verbaut. ?


----------



## Gamiac (21. Juli 2014)

@beren2707

Ich will Dich nicht ärgern oder so aber da ich weiß wie lausig die BeQuiet Netzteile sind , und Du nur ein 480 Watt Netzteil von denen hast würde ich Dir dringend raten ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen und bis dahin auf keinen Fall groß übertakten mit deiner Hardware und vor allem nicht mit der 290 .
Wenn es ein Enermax , Seasonic oder ähnlich gutes ist sind auch 650 Watt ok bei anderen würde ich lieber gleich 750 Watt kaufen .


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

@Gamiac 

Das ist ironisch oder ? Falls ja merkt man die nicht.

@beren Geile Zahlen ^^ sehr sehr nice


----------



## Gamiac (21. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @Gamiac
> 
> Das ist ironisch oder ? Falls ja merkt man die nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> @beren2707
> 
> Ich will Dich nicht ärgern oder so aber da ich weiß wie lausig die BeQuiet Netzteile sind , und Du nur ein 480 Watt Netzteil von denen hast würde ich Dir dringend raten ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen und bis dahin auf keinen Fall groß übertakten mit deiner Hardware und vor allem nicht mit der 290 .
> Wenn es ein Enermax , Seasonic oder ähnlich gutes ist sind auch 650 Watt ok bei anderen würde ich lieber gleich 750 Watt kaufen .


Meinst du das ernst? 
Mein E*8* 480W ist ein waschechtes DC-DC-Modell - gabs zum Kaufzeitpunkt bei ~500W was Besseres für ~75€?  Habe damit schon einen i7-2600K mit 4,7 GHz und eine 7970 @ 1250/1800 MHz befeuert, da gabs nix zu meckern.  Der aktuelle Bedarf aus der Dose liegt ingame bei ~300W. Mehr als 550W (ein DP P10) sind für ein SGPU-System wie meines sinnfrei.

Zum nächsten Post: Du willst mir jetzt nicht erzählen, dass Multi-Rail schlechter als Single-Rail sei, oder?  Wenn doch, dann verweise ich dich an diesen Thread und die Herren Stefan Payne, poiu, _chiller_, exquisite und frosdedje (wenn er mal da ist). Die werden dich informieren.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Muahahaha. Was ? Ein E9 unter 500W schlecht ? Ich will sich nicht beleidigen aber warst du nicht zu lange in der Sonne ? Das E9 ist echt .

@beren das E9 hat kein DC-DC


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> @beren2707
> 
> Ich will Dich nicht ärgern oder so aber da ich weiß wie lausig die BeQuiet Netzteile sind , und Du nur ein 480 Watt Netzteil von denen hast würde ich Dir dringend raten ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen und bis dahin auf keinen Fall groß übertakten mit deiner Hardware und vor allem nicht mit der 290 .
> Wenn es ein Enermax , Seasonic oder ähnlich gutes ist sind auch 650 Watt ok bei anderen würde ich lieber gleich 750 Watt kaufen .



Da liegst du falsch. Wie beren2707 schon sagte. Die bequiet e9 480watt sind top netzteile nur gruppenreguliert ist ein kleiner nachteil. Und man kann es sehr gut für ein single gpu system nutzen.

Ich selbst habe auch das e9 480watt und mit einem wattmessgerät nachgemessen mehr als 350watt max frisst der pc nicht selbst bei prime95 und furmark gleichzeitig.

Mfg


----------



## Xcravier (21. Juli 2014)

Ich würde jetzt mal darauf tippen, dass das zu 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit Sarkasmus war


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Juhungs, ich weiß, es ist spät, aber... lesen hilft. 
Ich habe nach wie vor...


beren2707 schrieb:


> [.]ein E*8* 480W


Also habe ich sehr wohl DC-DC. 
Ich zitiere Journeym@n (kennt den hier überhaupt jemand?):


			
				Journeym@n schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Novum: Bei allen E8 Modellen soll die  DC/DC Technologie zum Einsatz kommen. Damit soll die neue Serie noch effizienter arbeiten können.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

Mein _be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550Watt_ reicht leider nicht mehr


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Oh sorry ich dachte du hast das E9 

Alles wegen


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Oh sorry ich dachte du hast das E9
> 
> Alles wegen



Ich hab auch geschlafen.sorry


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Kein Ding - die Netzteilfrage sollte hier eigtl. auch nicht (unbedingt) das Thema sein. Bei Bedarf - Fortführung per PN oder in bereits geposteten Threads.
Ab jetzt bitte *B2T* (und haltet euch bitte dran, denn ich lass mich jetzt vom Sandmännchen ausknocken).


----------



## Xcravier (21. Juli 2014)

Weiß jemand warum ich mir, durch die Übertaktung und den darauf folgenden Absturz während einen Benchmarks meiner Tri-X, mein Bitdefender geschrottet habe, und ich Windows neu installieren musste  ? Ich rätsle immer noch warum ich mir Software durch Abstürze meiner Grafikkarte schrotten konnte ...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Kein Ding - die Netzteilfrage sollte hier eigtl. auch nicht (unbedingt) das Thema sein. Bei Bedarf - Fortführung per PN oder in bereits geposteten Threads.
> Ab jetzt bitte *B2T* (und haltet euch bitte dran, denn ich lass mich jetzt vom Sandmännchen ausknocken).


 Endlich ist er weg


----------



## noname545 (22. Juli 2014)

eine frage noch, bevor ich Morgen die Graka einbaue, habe ein L7 530Watt Netzteil. Ich glaube es ist schon fast drei Jahre alt. Kann ich ohne Probleme die Graka benutzen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Muahahaha. Was ? Ein E9 unter 500W schlecht ? Ich will sich nicht beleidigen aber warst du nicht zu lange in der Sonne ? Das E9 ist echt .
> 
> @beren das E9 hat kein DC-DC



Habe nen Kollegen auch vor Tagen ein BQ E9 500w bestellt und eingebaut


----------



## noname545 (22. Juli 2014)

wenn das E9 schlecht sein soll, dann brauch ich mit dem L7 mein Rechner gar nicht einschalten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Also im Idle drehen die Lüfter meines Twin Frozers mit 18% das hörst du noch nicht mal aus meinen gedrosselten Black Silent pro raus



Hey Jo lass mal deine 290 TF mal durch unseren Test laufen und das Ergebnis mal hier posten bitte


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juli 2014)

GTX 880 zur GamesCom Mitte August  
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880 arrives at Gamescom? | VideoCardz.com

Hoffe AMD kann etwas Brauchbares gegenhalten
R9 290 XTX oder was könnte kommen,- Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Moin, gleiche Werte und Testsystem wie zuvor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

 Puuh sind bei euch die vrms temps immer hoch....da bin ich ja sehr froh um meine vrm temps  


 ich lasse nun mal mit min luffi also 20% laufen aber nur valley weil das heizt mehr auf als haeven


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Puuh sind bei euch die vrms temps immer hoch....da bin ich ja sehr froh um meine vrm temps
> 
> 
> ich lasse nun mal mit min luffi also 20% laufen aber nur valley weil das heizt mehr auf als haeven




so nun habe ich mal Valley 35min laufen lassen auf 1000/1250mhz@-44mv und auf 25% gefixt weil weniger kann man nicht fixen sonst hätte ich eine eigene Luffikurve erstellen müssen und meine jetzige vernichten keine Lust gehabt

Raumtemp 26 Grad alle Luffis @min

hier das Ergebniss

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


Was will man mehr


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Juli 2014)

Mir stürzt BF4 in letzter Zeit immer ab. Weiß nicht, ob es am Treiber oder am Spiel oder vielleicht doch an der Karte liegt. Hab erst einmal alles auf Standard zurück gestellt und +50 mV wie original angelegt. Lief ohne Probleme ca. 1-2h. Das muss aber nix heißen. Dann auf +25mV gegangen und hatte einen Absturz des Game. Bin dann wieder auf +38mV rauf und dann lief es erst einmal wieder. Werde es heute noch einmal verfolgen und schauen was so passiert. 
TR lief ohne Beanstandungen. Meiner Meinung nach ist BF4 der beste Stabilitätstest. Unique kann ich mit viel weniger Spannung und höheren Taktraten laufen lassen. 
Daher auch mein Verdacht, das es am Game bzw am Treiber (im Moment 14.7 beta)  liegen könnte.


----------



## Roundy (22. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @beren das E9 hat kein DC-DC



Keine Ahnung obs relevant ist, aver er hat vom e8 gesprochen. 
Gruß
Edit: lesen hilft... mal wieder jahre zu spät


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2014)

So laut MF wurde meine Tausch-VaporX versandt.


----------



## Roundy (22. Juli 2014)

Ich drück die daumen, dass sie was ist, und du sie für nen guten preis loswirst 
Gruß


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So laut MF wurde meine Tausch-VaporX versandt.



Ich drücke Dir auch die Daumen Pseudo, so viel Pech für einen Allein ist schon hart.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Mir stürzt BF4 in letzter Zeit immer ab. Weiß nicht, ob es am Treiber oder am Spiel oder vielleicht doch an der Karte liegt. Hab erst einmal alles auf Standard zurück gestellt und +50 mV wie original angelegt. Lief ohne Probleme ca. 1-2h. Das muss aber nix heißen. Dann auf +25mV gegangen und hatte einen Absturz des Game. Bin dann wieder auf +38mV rauf und dann lief es erst einmal wieder. Werde es heute noch einmal verfolgen und schauen was so passiert.
> TR lief ohne Beanstandungen. Meiner Meinung nach ist BF4 der beste Stabilitätstest. Unique kann ich mit viel weniger Spannung und höheren Taktraten laufen lassen.
> Daher auch mein Verdacht, das es am Game bzw am Treiber (im Moment 14.7 beta) liegen könnte.



Ich nutze zur Zeit immer nun den 14.4 Treiber...der macht 0 Probleme


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So laut MF wurde meine Tausch-VaporX versandt.






 ich hoffe du bekommst eine vapor die besser ist als meine jetzige


----------



## noname545 (22. Juli 2014)

so meine PowerColor war kurz da und gleich wieder zurück geschickt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> so meine PowerColor war kurz da und gleich wieder zurück geschickt


Wieso?

Welche PCB-Version?

@Die Anderen

Ja mal sehen was die Karte bringt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse


----------



## noname545 (22. Juli 2014)

war die neue Version mit Hynix Speicher(FA). 
Erstens war die Graka schon benutzt, und zweitens habe ich einen Dicken Kratzer an Backplate und Slotlende. Da schlimmste sonst würde ich sie ja noch behalten, nach dem Anmelden habe ich nach 2 Minuten einen balckscreen.
Ich weiß nicht ob es am L7 Netzteil liegt, aber im Idle sollte sowas nicht passieren. Ich kam leider nicht zum zocken, wegen dem Blackscreen
Was ich in den 2 Minuten beobachten konnte war, dass die Graka immer wischen 300 und 500Mhz lief, also den Takt nie konstant halten kann. Temperatur war im Idel schon bei 53°C.
Also was bei MF so abgeht..... Frechheit sowas

@Pseudoephedrin, ist das bei PowerColor üblich das kein Schutz am PCI-e Kontak ist?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2014)

Das ist mies.

Nein, am PCIe ist kein Schutz, aber an den Bildanschlüssen.


----------



## Roundy (22. Juli 2014)

Ne schutz ist keiner dran, musst aber drauf schauen, dass du ne folie un die verpackung hast 
Ansonsten prima karte 
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (22. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ne schutz ist keiner dran, musst aber drauf schauen, dass du ne folie un die verpackung hast
> Ansonsten prima karte
> Gruß


 welche Folie, nachdem ich die "zerissene" Verpackung aufgemacht habe kam erstmal der ziemlich mitgenommen PCS+ Schriftzug. Die Graka war aber wenigstens in einer Antistatikfolie
Die zwei Aufkleber an den Seiten der Verpackung waren beide schon durch.

überlege mir noch gleich ein Netzteil zu bestellen, aber wenn das L7 noch reicht...nicht das die blackscreens wegen dem Netzteil enstehen.


----------



## Roundy (22. Juli 2014)

Naja eigentlich ist um die verpackung noch ne folie 
Naja drück dir die Daumen für die nächste 
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (22. Juli 2014)

jop Danke 
ich gehe mal davon aus das du auch die PowerColor hast, darf ich fragen welches Netzteil du hast?


----------



## Roundy (22. Juli 2014)

Jo hab ich 
Nt ist ein lc power 9550 gold 500w.
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> welche Folie, nachdem ich die "zerissene" Verpackung aufgemacht habe kam erstmal der ziemlich mitgenommen PCS+ Schriftzug. Die Graka war aber wenigstens in einer Antistatikfolie
> Die zwei Aufkleber an den Seiten der Verpackung waren beide schon durch.
> 
> überlege mir noch gleich ein Netzteil zu bestellen, aber wenn das L7 noch reicht...nicht das die blackscreens wegen dem Netzteil enstehen.


 Sag mal ein Budget für das Netzteil und deine Anforderungen. 

So langsam glaube ich, dass eine Reklamation einer R9 290(X) so abläuft.


----------



## noname545 (22. Juli 2014)

das Problem, ich habe zwei von diesem L7 Netzteil. Das eine ist noch nagelneu. Deshalb möchte ich ungern Geld für ein neues Netzteil ausgeben. 
Irgendwann kann kann ich ein Haus damit bauen


----------



## Roundy (22. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> das Problem, ich habe zwei von diesem L7 Netzteil. Das eine ist noch nagelneu. Deshalb möchte ich ungern Geld für ein neues Netzteil ausgeben.
> Irgendwann kann kann ich ein Haus damit bauen



Wie viel w?
Das s7 sollte eigentlich locker langen 
Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (22. Juli 2014)

*L*7. Das sollte man mit einer 290 nicht unbedingt kombinieren. 
Würde einfach beide Netzteile verhökern und vom Geld ein gutes kaufen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> das Problem, ich habe zwei von diesem L7 Netzteil. Das eine ist noch nagelneu. Deshalb möchte ich ungern Geld für ein neues Netzteil ausgeben.
> Irgendwann kann kann ich ein Haus damit bauen


 Wie beren2707 schon sagte, verkaufen und ein neues holen. So teuer sind ordentliche Netzteile nun nicht.


----------



## Norkzlam (22. Juli 2014)

Meine 290 läuft mit meinem L7 630Watt bisher problemlos. Sicher sollte man heute bei einem Neukauf zu einem anderen NT greifen, aber muss man ein funktionierendes L7 wirklich austauschen?


----------



## noname545 (22. Juli 2014)

laut be quiet kann man mit dem L7 ein SLI System befeuern  Frage mich dann wofür die 2x8Pin stecker am Netzteil baumeln. Das L7 hat 530 Watt


----------



## beren2707 (22. Juli 2014)

Falls ausführlicher Klärungsbedarf besteht, würde ich den passenden Netzteildiskussionsthread bemühen. Dort treiben sich allerlei Spezis rum, die einem detailliert auflisten können, warum man ein L7 eher weniger mit einer R9 290 konfrontieren sollte.


----------



## noname545 (22. Juli 2014)

danke für den link, hier gehts ja nur um Grafikkarten


----------



## beren2707 (22. Juli 2014)

Bitte sehr. 
Nicht nur, kann auch mal abschweifen. Aber ausführlichere Diskussionen, die doch etwas OT sind, kann man doch prima in den passenden Threads führen. Dort wird man auch i.d.R. schneller und kompetenter mit Ratschlägen und Informationen versorgt, weil sich dort einfach die passenden Leute rumtreiben.


----------



## BertB (22. Juli 2014)

muss auch endlich mal bios flash ausprobieren


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so nun habe ich mal Valley 35min laufen lassen auf 1000/1250mhz@-44mv und auf 25% gefixt weil weniger kann man nicht fixen sonst hätte ich eine eigene Luffikurve erstellen müssen und meine jetzige vernichten keine Lust gehabt
> 
> Raumtemp 26 Grad alle Luffis @min
> 
> ...





 möchte jemand von den anderen 290 Besitzern mal valley auf 25% fixt ausprobieren?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Juli 2014)

Habe gerade mal eine meiner R9 290 übertaktet, 1100mhz bei ~1,125V, die Spitzen sind natürlich höher. Ist das gut?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal eine meiner R9 290 übertaktet, 1100mhz bei ~1,125V, die Spitzen sind natürlich höher. Ist das gut?



was haste im afterburner angelegt?

 1100@ ~ 1,125v ist gut. meine macht auch ca das selbe 1100/1400mhz @ ~1,11v ( 1,10-1,14v)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Juli 2014)

Im AB sind +81mV... Speicher habe ich nicht angefasst also ist noch bei 1300mhz.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Im AB sind +81mV... Speicher habe ich nicht angefasst also ist noch bei 1300mhz.



+81mv? und damit 1,12v ? auf was steht im afterburner wenn @ default ist? 

bei mir sind standart 1030/1400mhz@+25mv

und auf 1100/1400hz@-6mv ist 24/7 stable

welchen asic haste? ca  85 ?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Juli 2014)

Normal steht +0, das sind etwas 1,07V. Hab grad nochmal geschaut, sind nicht 1.125 sondern 1.15V aber ich denke das macht jetzt so den Unterschied 

Asic ist glaube 82%


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juli 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal eine meiner R9 290 übertaktet, 1100mhz bei ~1,125V, die Spitzen sind natürlich höher. Ist das gut?



.... meine macht die 1100 ohne VCore erhöhung mit max 1,2 V mx bis auf Spitzen ,aber unter 1,3V. Sieht nur etwas komisch aus die Spannungskurve.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2014)

Achja ich wollte es nicht vorenthalten:

*Alte Revision*​* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** Neue Revision*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht hat PowerColor anscheined ein bisschen was an der Stromversorgung umgelegt bei der neuen Revision der PCS+.

*Nachttrag*

EK-Waterblocks bringt für diese Revision einen Fullcoverkühler.


----------



## Roundy (22. Juli 2014)

schaut aufgeräumter aus 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2014)

Es gab einen Nachtrag.

EK-Waterblocks brignt ebenfalls bald einen Kühler für die Sapphire R9 290*X* VaporX raus. ich hoffe mal, dass auch bald einer für die nonX folgt.


----------



## Roundy (22. Juli 2014)

der sollte dann doch auch auf die non x passen oder?
am pcb ändert sich ja nix, nur der chip is nen anderer... 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> der sollte dann doch auch auf die non x passen oder?
> am pcb ändert sich ja nix, nur der chip is nen anderer...
> Gruß


 Nein die nonX hat weniger Phasen.


----------



## Roundy (22. Juli 2014)

ja ok aber deswegen sollte der kühler doch trotzdem passen oder irre ich mich da jetzt?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> ja ok aber deswegen sollte der kühler doch trotzdem passen oder irre ich mich da jetzt?
> Gruß


  Ich habe jetzt mal eine Mail geschrieben. mal sehen was als Antwort kommt. Wenn er kompatibel sein wird, werde ich die VaporX behalten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein die nonX hat weniger Phasen.



Kommt deine vapor morgen ?


----------



## Roundy (22. Juli 2014)

ich würd sie trotzdem verkaufen, dann minimierst hoffentlich den verlust 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kommt deine vapor morgen ?


 Keien AHnung. MF hat keine Versandnummer dazu geschrieben. Sehe nur beim bestellstatus *versand*. na mal sehen^^ Bin morgen eh nicht daheim bis Abends und Abends wird, wenn sie den da ist auch nicht viel gehen.


----------



## noname545 (23. Juli 2014)

was mir bei meiner PowerColor aufegfallen ist, wenn ich die Spannung um 10mV senke, habe ich nach 2 min einen black screen. Verusche ich den Takt zu senken, dass gleiche Problem. Wenn ich Afterburner, starte wird mir wieder ein blackscreen vor das Gesicht geklatscht. Das einzig Positive war, der Lüfter ist sehr leise. Viel besser als der drei Slot große DC2 von Asus. Ach ja die Karte hatte einen Asic wert von über 90 Aber auch wegen GPU-Z hatte ich ein balckscreen, GPU-z braucht wohl enrome Grafik power

Ohne Graka ist echt beschi**en, da ich die GTX 460 verkauft habe sieht mein Rechner abgemagert aus xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> was mir bei meiner PowerColor aufegfallen ist, wenn ich die Spannung um 10mV senke, habe ich nach 2 min einen black screen. Verusche ich den Takt zu senken, dass gleiche Problem. Wenn ich Afterburner, starte wird mir wieder ein blackscreen vor das Gesicht geklatscht. Das einzig Positive war, der Lüfter ist sehr leise. Viel besser als der drei Slot große DC2 von Asus. Ach ja die Karte hatte einen Asic wert von über 90 Aber auch wegen GPU-Z hatte ich ein balckscreen, GPU-z braucht wohl enrome Grafik power
> 
> Ohne Graka ist echt beschi**en, da ich die GTX 460 verkauft habe sieht mein Rechner abgemagert aus xD


Das selbe Problem hatte meine 2. PCS+ auch. Ich hoffe bzw denke mal deine Tauschkarte, in sofern du noch eine nimmst wird besser.


----------



## noname545 (23. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem hatte meine 2. PCS+ auch. Ich hoffe bzw denke mal deine Tauschkarte, in sofern du noch eine nimmst wird besser.


 
jop sollte übermorgen kommen. Von der Verarbeitung und Lautstärke her finde ich die Karte super, aber wenn so etwas noch einmal Passiert wird von MF nix mehr bestellt. Das selbe musste ich mit der HD7970 erleben, aber da lief die Karte wenigstens.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> jop sollte übermorgen kommen. Von der Verarbeitung und Lautstärke her finde ich die Karte super, aber wenn so etwas noch einmal Passiert wird von MF nix mehr bestellt. Das selbe musste ich mit der HD7970 erleben, aber da lief die Karte wenigstens.


Ich bin auch mal gespannt. Ich finde so was auch nicht schön. Ist ja immerhin nicht wenig Geld was wir da zahlen.


----------



## clums (23. Juli 2014)

Ich schließe mich mal langsam der Diskussion an und grätsche gleich kurz dazwischen.^^
Meine VaporX ist da, rennt unter 3d großartig, geil, hammer und lässt mich unter 2d in Tränen aufgelöst vor dem Rechner zurück -_- 120/144hz = Flickern. Als wenn Magneto vor dem Fenster schweben würde. Bin aktuell nicht zu hause und kann erst Donnerstag abend mit den Spannungswerten und Taktraten und neuem BIOS spielen, weil meine VaporX geht nicht in den RMA. Das bastel ich hin. 

Weswegen ich mich jetzt schon einklinke: Eben für nen anderen Thread ne Seite gesucht, leshcatlabs.net. Die bieten aktualisierte Treiber für Mobility-Radeon an, weil es die meist ja sonst nicht gibt. Und siehe da, was ich auf der Eingangsseite finde (war mir bislang unbekannt):


> UnifL Disaster Support
> This form is designed for Disaster Support cases.
> 
> You have black screen on AMD card and you are using Modern Intel Driver? You receive back screen on wakeup on AMD card? Intel > AMD = Blackscreen ?
> ...




Meine 7690M XT macht null Zicken, hat aber auch alte Treiber. Falls noch jemand den Beweis/ ein Argument gesucht hat, dass das Probleme von den Treiber herrührt und nicht von der Graka!


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (23. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Achja ich wollte es nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> *Alte Revision*​*
> 
> ...


 
Gibt es eine Test zwischen beiden Revisionen? Und wenn ja, wo liegen die Unterschiede?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Test zwischen beiden Revisionen? Und wenn ja, wo liegen die Unterschiede?


Es gibt noch nicht einmal eine offizielle Ankündigung seitens PowerColor. Nur seitens EK-Waterblocks...

Die Stromversorgung wurde stark über arbeitet.
Eingangsfilterung umgesetzt genau so wie die Kondensatoren. Andere Bauteile (qualitativ bessere?) etc pp


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (23. Juli 2014)

Ich schaue mal was ich für eine habe und dann denke ich mal über einen Test meiner Seitz nach 

EDIT: Ist die R29FA denn schon zu haben?


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Juli 2014)

... so ein Scheiß, dass ich keine "Viper-X" habe ...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... so ein Scheiß, dass ich keine "Viper-X" habe ...


Wieso?


GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich schaue mal was ich für eine habe und dann denke ich mal über einen Test meiner Seitz nach
> 
> EDIT: Ist die R29FA denn schon zu haben?


Ka. EK hat aber schon Bilder und anscheinend gescannt. Wird also bald verfügbar sein.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Juli 2014)

... weil ich 3 Seiten zurück nen Einwand hatte, auf den keiner ragierte. Ist eben NUR Referenzmodell


----------



## RedVapor (23. Juli 2014)

Sorry für OT aber ich muss Pseudo einfach fragen ob er der rote oder blaue aus seinem Avatar ist. ( undob der andere dass Evga ist)


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Juli 2014)

nun nochmal gespielt und GPU 64°C SpaWas beide 73°C  bei 1100 ohne VCoreerhöhung ...


----------



## Roundy (23. Juli 2014)

Hefig 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

So meine blaue Rakete ist auch da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem Karton zu urteilen wurde sie liebevoll verpackt. 

Baue sie dann ein und mal sehen.


----------



## Roundy (23. Juli 2014)

ich drück ganz fest die daumen


----------



## Keinmand (23. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So meine blaue Rakete ist auch da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die Katze guckt auch schon


----------



## BertB (23. Juli 2014)

jau, viel glück mit dem teil


----------



## Xcravier (23. Juli 2014)

Und ganz schnell uns bescheid sagen ob alles funktioniert 

Ich vermute dieses Mal funktioniert die Karte, aber sie hat einen Asic von 40%


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

RedVapor schrieb:


> Sorry für OT aber ich muss Pseudo einfach fragen ob er der rote oder blaue aus seinem Avatar ist. ( undob der andere dass Evga ist)


  Wenn dann bin ich der Rote. 


Keinmand schrieb:


> die Katze guckt auch schon


 Ja. :d Die anderen Beiden hatten etwas mehr Sitzabstand zum Karton aus Sicherheitsgründen.  


Roundy schrieb:


> ich drück ganz fest die daumen





BertB schrieb:


> jau, viel glück mit dem teil


 Naja wie immer gemischte Gefühle. Läuft, kurzer Spieletest ok aber ab über 60FPS Spulenfiepen. Zum Glück bin ich mit einem _AH-IPS_ unterwegs. 

Temperaturen sind besser im Vergleich zu meiner alten Karte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So meine blaue Rakete ist auch da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wasn das fürn Karton?

 Asic ist genial.

 wieder Spulenfiepen? kann ja nett sein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> nun nochmal gespielt und GPU 64°C SpaWas beide 73°C bei 1100 ohne VCoreerhöhung ...




 wow die Luffis drehen aber auch bei 85%..aber die tremps sind genial


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wasn das fürn Karton?
> 
> Asic ist genial.
> 
> wieder Spulenfiepen? kann ja nett sein


 Der VaporX AKrton. Der ist oben an der Ecke sehr beschädigt. Vielleicht  werden die Grafikkarten per Katapult in den Karton geschossen. 

Der Asic ist echt nicht schlecht. Bei Furmark liegt unter Last maximal 1,086V an.


----------



## Roundy (23. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Der VaporX AKrton. Der ist oben an der Ecke sehr beschädigt. Vielleicht  werden die Grafikkarten per Katapult in den Karton geschossen.
> 
> Der Asic ist echt nicht schlecht. Bei Furmark liegt unter Last maximal 1,086V an.



Krass... naja ich schätze mal so um die 350€ bekommste...
Und ansonsten framelimiter rein und bei max 70°C daddeln 
Dass du aber auch nie das große los ziehst...  
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Juli 2014)

HEUTE SOLLTE ein Neuer WHQL 14.7(a) kommen ...
Guru3D haben wohl einige den Download bereits hinter sich ...

Mal sehen ob sie die Lüfterspeed Defektheit gefixt haben, denn die Temperaturen sind seit 14.1 um 5-7 Grad höher als noch mit 13.12 und Co.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Krass... naja ich schätze mal so um die 350€ bekommste...
> Und ansonsten framelimiter rein und bei max 70°C daddeln
> Dass du aber auch nie das große los ziehst...
> Gruß


 Achja der Wasserkühler ist nicht kompatibel. Habe eine Antwort von EK-WB bekommen. Ja irgendwann erwisch ich mal ne gute


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Der VaporX AKrton. Der ist oben an der Ecke sehr beschädigt. Vielleicht werden die Grafikkarten per Katapult in den Karton geschossen.
> 
> Der Asic ist echt nicht schlecht. Bei Furmark liegt unter Last maximal 1,086V an.



mein Karton sieht so aus


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> mein Karton sieht so aus


 Mein Foto was von der Seite.


----------



## Performer81 (23. Juli 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> nun nochmal gespielt und GPU 64°C SpaWas beide 73°C  bei 1100 ohne VCoreerhöhung ...


 
Naja, bei der Lüftergeschwindigkeit erwarte ich bei der PCs+ eher unter 60 Grad. Die Temps hab ich bei 1125@+50mv@Auto Lüftersteuerung. Ausserdem wird dein Takt nicht gehalten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mein Foto was von der Seite.



achso  jetzt sehe ichs.

 Waren die Siegel den heile?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> achso  jetzt sehe ichs.
> 
> Waren die Siegel den heile?


Nein an der Seite war es offen. Aber ich denke, es kommt von der Schramme, die die ganze Pappklappe verknittert hat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2014)

Berichte mal bisl über temps usw....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Berichte mal bisl über temps usw....


 Ich logge für sich mit


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich logge für sich mit



Top


----------



## xxwollexx (23. Juli 2014)

Übermorgen kommt meine Vapor-X endlich  Kurze Frage ist der 14.7 Beta Catalyst zu empfehlen oder welche ältere Version sollte man nehmen?
Danke euch


----------



## Slush1337 (23. Juli 2014)

Da ich nun endlich auch im Besitz einer funktionierenden R9 290 bin (Tri-X OC), wollte ich mich auch mal hier in den Thread einklinken.

Welche Benches sind denn am interessantesten? Würde dann mal testen was die Karte so hergibt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2014)

Slush1337 schrieb:


> Da ich nun endlich auch im Besitz einer funktionierenden R9 290 bin (Tri-X OC), wollte ich mich auch mal hier in den Thread einklinken.
> 
> Welche Benches sind denn am interessantesten? Würde dann mal testen was die Karte so hergibt.



3Dmark 11 &13 & valley & heaven


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Übermorgen kommt meine Vapor-X endlich  Kurze Frage ist der 14.7 Beta Catalyst zu empfehlen oder welche ältere Version sollte man nehmen?
> Danke euch



Ich nutze den 14.4 er


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Übermorgen kommt meine Vapor-X endlich  Kurze Frage ist der 14.7 Beta Catalyst zu empfehlen oder welche ältere Version sollte man nehmen?
> Danke euch


 Ich nutze die *aktuelle Beta* und es gibt *keine Probleme* bisher.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich nutze die aktuelle Beta und es gibt keine Probleme bisher.



*Log *Log*


----------



## xxwollexx (23. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> *Log *Log*


 
Hattest du den 14.7 denn bereits selbst einmal getestet ? Oder einfach beim 14.4 stehen geblieben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> *Log *Log*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - habe aber nur _World of Tanks_ gespielt.


----------



## noname545 (24. Juli 2014)

ich glaube bei mir wird das nix mehr mit der Grafikkarte, laut DHL ging das Paket irgendwo Zwischen Kitzingen und der Ar*ch der Welt verloren tja und solange MF kein Paket bekommt kriege ich auch keine neue Graka. Falls mal was kommt, hoffe ich auf eine versiegelte Verpackung ohne Fuß, Finger und Gesichtsabdrücke.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juli 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Hattest du den 14.7 denn bereits selbst einmal getestet ? Oder einfach beim 14.4 stehen geblieben



Stehen geblieben  es läuft alles rund warum wechseln 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=756798"/> - habe aber nur World of Tanks gespielt.



Kanns leider nett sehen , da auf Arbeit ich bin   
Schreib mal


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kanns leider nett sehen , da auf Arbeit ich bin
> Schreib mal


 Wie den?  Bist doch sicher bald daheim.  Ich geh jetzt erst einmal in die Falle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie den?  Bist doch sicher bald daheim.  Ich geh jetzt erst einmal in die Falle. <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=756805"/>



N8 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=756798"/> - habe aber nur World of Tanks gespielt.



Keine logfile vorhanden


----------



## CemeteryFiller (24. Juli 2014)

Hi Evgasüchtiger

Habe auch die Vapor-X, wie du. Du schreibst deine läuft auf 1,11v... gem. Afterburner sehe ich, dass bereits werkseitig +25 in punkto corevoltage aufgekohlt wurden .... nun zur frage: entspricht "+25" deinem voltwert oder hast du diesen weiter erhöht?

2. frage: wie kann man die "leistungsgrenzeneinstellung" aus amd overdrive in afterburner ändern? hab es im tool noch nicht gefunden.

Danke und mfg


----------



## SirXe (24. Juli 2014)

Hey,
eine kurze Frage hier an die Vapor-X 290 Besitzer, weill dafür kein neuen Thread aufmachen:

Wann ist das UEFI Bios aktiv, wenn die LED leuchtet oder wenn sie aus ist? Sapphire beschreibt das leider nirgends


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juli 2014)

CemeteryFiller schrieb:


> Hi Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Habe auch die Vapor-X, wie du. Du schreibst deine läuft auf 1,11v... gem. Afterburner sehe ich, dass bereits werkseitig +25 in punkto corevoltage aufgekohlt wurden .... nun zur frage: entspricht "+25" deinem voltwert oder hast du diesen weiter erhöht?
> 
> ...



Hey

 die 1,11v ist ~ ca der Durchschnitt was real anliegt. ( schwankt zwischen 1,10 und 1,14v ) eingestellt im Afterburner habe ich -6mv wieviel du einstellen musst liegt an deinem Asic wert (soviel höher dein Asic , desto weniger Spannung liegt real an )


----------



## clums (25. Juli 2014)

So, meine VaporX macht im 2dModus "etwas" Zicken, im 3d Modus bin ich sehr zufrieden: FarCry3 etc und Heaven (2022 Score) bei 75 C max und 40% Lüfter. Asic 66% 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Max-Werte oben sind alle unter Windows.
Nicht wundern, ich habe die Taktraten zurückgenommen  Auf den Standardeinstellungen 1030/1400 flackert das Bild (120/144hz) unter Windows ganz fürchtlerlich, als wenn Magneto vor dem Fenster schweben würde. :<
Das liegt ja an dem sehr unruhigen Speicherzugriff -> -geschwindigkeit und der Spannung. Jedenfalls kann ich das Problem mit vermindertem Speichertakt beseitigen. Bevor ich nachher mal ein oder zwei andere BIOS ausprobiere: Ist das für die Graka eigentlich schädlich, wenn die Spannung wie oben zu sehen ständig springt?
Ich hab eigentlich kein Bock auf RMA, weil sie ja nach kurzem Eingriff super läuft


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juli 2014)

clums schrieb:


> So, meine VaporX macht im 2dModus "etwas" Zicken, im 3d Modus bin ich sehr zufrieden: FarCry3 etc und Heaven (2022 Score) bei 75 C max und 40% Lüfter. Asic 66%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 RMA !! liegt am speicher....weil die karte sollte schon ihre standartdtaktis ohne Probleme laufen können.

Und gehe mal unter Einstellungen im afterburner , den letzten Reiter die Ansicht des afterburners wechseln ....dann haste auch dein Powerlimit usw


----------



## clums (25. Juli 2014)

Ist das denn so schädlich, dass ich auf den großen roten Notfallknopf drücken muss? Mir geht es nur um den RMA-Zeitpunkt (wegen Urlaub und so)  Und weil ich ohne die Graka keine habe und nicht arbeiten kann, was auch ******* ist. :/


----------



## Roundy (25. Juli 2014)

Wenn sie dir reicht, kannst sie auch behalten... meine hab ich auf 1000/1300 getaktet, da mir ab und an der anzeigetreiber abgeschmiert ist und sie so außerdem leiser und kälter ist.
Und die leistung reicht lange.
Gruß


----------



## clums (25. Juli 2014)

Ja ne, unter Last resette ich die Taktraten auf 1030/1400 und die Karte läuft m.E. super und genau wie sie es soll.
Es geht ja nur um das Verhalten unter Windows und die dort zu sehenden Spannungsschwankungen. Ist das sehr schädlich oder, solange im Rahmen der Spezifikationen, egal?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Juli 2014)

EK-Waterblocks plant keinen Fullcoverkühler für die R9 290 VaporX


----------



## Roundy (25. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> EK-Waterblocks plant keinen Fullcoverkühler für die R9 290 VaporX



Dann muss sie weg 
So bekommst wenigstens noch n bisssl was zurück 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Juli 2014)

So ich werde dann mal etwas mitloggen und  die Karte endlich mal nicht nur im Idle laufen lassen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juli 2014)

clums schrieb:


> Ja ne, unter Last resette ich die Taktraten auf 1030/1400 und die Karte läuft m.E. super und genau wie sie es soll.
> Es geht ja nur um das Verhalten unter Windows und die dort zu sehenden Spannungsschwankungen. Ist das sehr schädlich oder, solange im Rahmen der Spezifikationen, egal?



stelle mal von +25mv auf +30mv im afterburner bitte


----------



## clums (25. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> stelle mal von +25mv auf +30mv im afterburner bitte


 
Flackern ist auch weg, aktuell wird der Speichertakt auf 1400mhz gehalten, allerdings habe ich auch gerade 2 Stunden FarCry gespielt und nach Last verhält sich die Karte oberflächlich eh normal.

Die Frage mit den andauernden Spannungsschwankungen, also ob das schädlich ist, wurde noch nicht beantwortet  Ich bin ein totaler Stromnoob. :<


----------



## xxwollexx (25. Juli 2014)

Meine Vapor-X läuft nur im 2. Pcie Steckplatz, heißt das zwangsläufig das der erste Steckplatz im Eimer ist und ich somit das Mainboard austauschen muss :/?
Im Firestrike läuft zwar alles stabil mit 4706 Punkten, aber im oberen Steckplatz kann ich sie leider nicht betreiben, da ich dafür die Lüftersteuerung und zwei Lüfter ausbauen musste -.-


----------



## der-rote-graf (25. Juli 2014)

Für Viele sicher auch Interessant:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/310269-r9-290-eigenbau-2.html#post6644086


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Juli 2014)

der-rote-graf schrieb:


> Für Viele sicher auch Interessant:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/310269-r9-290-eigenbau-2.html#post6644086


 Der Trick mit der Frontplate ist doch schon allzeit bekannt.  Geht ja nicht nur bei der R9 290 sondern auch bei der 6xxx/7xxx Serie.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juli 2014)

clums schrieb:


> Flackern ist auch weg, aktuell wird der Speichertakt auf 1400mhz gehalten, allerdings habe ich auch gerade 2 Stunden FarCry gespielt und nach Last verhält sich die Karte oberflächlich eh normal.
> 
> Die Frage mit den andauernden Spannungsschwankungen, also ob das schädlich ist, wurde noch nicht beantwortet  Ich bin ein totaler Stromnoob. :<



das ist nett schlimm. wenn ich zu wenig Spannung gebe dann habe ich das gleiche Problem Es ist leider bei den Hawais leider so das diese sich die Spannung teilen müsssen, also gpu und vram. Bei den HD7000er Reihe war die Spannung von der GPU und Vram getrennt. und man hatte diese Probleme nicht

 Alos du könntest jetzt sogar die Gpu ocen..zb 1100/1400mhz mit der +30mv... Sollte locker laufen damit


----------



## clums (26. Juli 2014)

Ich werde die Tage mal gucken, was sie hergib und berichten


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juli 2014)

Jemand ne Ahnung wieso meine Powercolor 290 den Takt im Unigine Bench nicht halten kann? Der schwankt wild hin und her zwischen 900 und 1125. Das ist aber nur beim Valley bench so, beim Heaven, 3dmark Battlefield 4 etc taktet sie konstant voll, wieso?
An Powertune liegts net, da hilft auch 50% und Standardtakt nix.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=unigine3l4j92.jpghttp://abload.de/img/unigine3l4j92.jpg


Hier Vergleich mit Heaven:
http://abload.de/img/heaven4nje6.jpg


----------



## Roundy (26. Juli 2014)

Ist glaub ne bug vom valley, soweit ich weiß.
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juli 2014)

Immer oder nur bei manchen?
Meine 7870 hatte das Problem nicht.


----------



## Roundy (26. Juli 2014)

Nur bei manchen karten... 
Ist aber find ich auch nicht weiter schlimm...
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

also habe meien neue PowerColor erhalten, aber trotz neue Revision habe ich Elpida speicher


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> also habe meien neue PowerColor erhalten, aber trotz neue Revision habe ich Elpida speicher


 So lange der gut geht ist doch alles ok. manche schaffen mit ihrem Elpida-VRAM auch 1600MHz takt ohne Probleme. Das spielen viele Faktoren mit rein.


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So lange der gut geht ist doch alles ok. manche schaffen mit ihrem Elpida-VRAM auch 1600MHz takt ohne Probleme. Das spielen viele Faktoren mit rein.



so lange die Karte einwandfrei läuft ist alle in butter Diesmal war alles eingeschweißt 
Was mir bei dieser Karte aufgefallen ist, dass die Spannung schon um -12mV gesenkt wurde, und Powerlimit schon bei +50 liegt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> so lange die Karte einwandfrei läuft ist alle in butter Diesmal war alles eingeschweißt
> Was mir bei dieser Karte aufgefallen ist, dass die Spannung schon um -12mV gesenkt wurde, und Powerlimit schon bei +50 liegt.


 Also im Afterburner wird was angezeigt? Kann du mal ein Bild bitte davon machen? Scheint ja, als ob PowerColor sich wirklich Mühe gegeben hat.


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Also im Afterburner wird was angezeigt? Kann du mal ein Bild bitte davon machen? Scheint ja, als ob PowerColor sich wirklich Mühe gegeben hat.



hier mal ein Bild:

wie gesagt habe noch nichts an der Karter verändert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> hier mal ein Bild:
> 
> wie gesagt habe noch nichts an der Karter verändert.


 Danke. Kannst du mal noch ein Bild von GPU-Z machen und dann mal die Temperaturen mit loggen bei Stocklüfterkurve? Danke


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

klar, muss ich in GPU z was besonderes einstellen?
Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> klar, muss ich in GPU z was besonderes einstellen?
> Hat sich erledigt


 
Mit was getestet?


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

Valley Benchmark durchgejagt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2014)

65% Luffi ist das nicht laut? und das schon nach 5min ? 

 welchen asic haste?


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 65% Luffi ist das nicht laut? und das schon nach 5min ?
> 
> welchen asic haste?


 
ja die stock Lüfterkurve ist ziemlich aggressiv. Asic wert 75,7 Also habe eine ziemliche krüppel Karte erwischt. Dachte ich bekomme wenigstens eine mit Hynix Speicher.
valley läuft auch mit -25mV durch, ist also nochmal bisschen kühler.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ja die stock Lüfterkurve ist ziemlich aggressiv. Asic wert 75,7 Also habe eine ziemliche krüppel Karte erwischt. Dachte ich bekomme wenigstens eine mit Hynix Speicher.


 ALso ich muss mal anbringen, dass mich dein Avatar fertig macht.  75,5 ist gut. Ja die Lüfterkurve ist leider etwas aggressiv aber dafür leistet sie was


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ALso ich muss mal anbringen, dass mich dein Avatar fertig macht.  75,5 ist gut. Ja die Lüfterkurve ist leider etwas aggressiv aber dafür leistet sie was


was hast du denn gegen mein Profilbild?
Übertakten habe ich noch nicht probiert, trau mich auch wegen den Krüppel Speicher nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> was hast du denn gegen mein Profilbild?
> Übertakten habe ich noch nicht probiert, trau mich auch wegen den Krüppel Speicher nicht.


 Ich muss immer wieder lachen bei dem Avatar. 

Los jetzt pack die Peitsche aus und streibe sie ans Limit.


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

Du nennst deine 75,5% Karte einen Krüppel? Was soll ich da mit meinen 68,8% sagen? 
Kannst auch mit Krüppelspeicher (meiner macht langfristig nicht mehr als 1250 MHz mit) übertakten. Nutze aktuell 1100/1250 MHz, läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> was hast du denn gegen mein Profilbild?
> Übertakten habe ich noch nicht probiert, trau mich auch wegen den Krüppel Speicher nicht.


 
DU sollst ja auch nur die GPU übertakten. Den Speicher kannste eh knicken, bringt nix an Leistung.
Die 70 Grad GPU sind aber auch ziemlich warm, erreicht meine selbst bei +50mv net. Ich würde bei neuen Karten auch immer erstmal alle SChrauben nachziehen, da geht oft noch einiges.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Du nennst deine 75,5% Karte einen Krüppel? Was soll ich da mit meinen 68,8% sagen?
> Kannst auch mit Krüppelspeicher (meiner macht langfristig nicht mehr als 1250 MHz mit) übertakten. Nutze aktuell 1100/1250 MHz, läuft einwandfrei.


 Da habe ich mit meinen 80,8% richtigen Luxus. Aber trotzdem muss kommt die karte unter den Hammer


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Du nennst deine 75,5% Karte einen Krüppel? Was soll ich da mit meinen 68,8% sagen?
> Kannst auch mit Krüppelspeicher (meiner macht langfristig nicht mehr als 1250 MHz mit) übertakten. Nutze aktuell 1100/1250 MHz, läuft einwandfrei.


kann auch sein das die Elpida jetzt besser sind, die alte PCS+ hatte Hynix speicher aber leider musste die Karte wegen blackscreens zurück. Nicht zu vergessen der beeindruckende Asic wert von 96,9
Aber solange es von der Performance keine Probleme gibt, und die Karte läuft ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal welche Speicher verbaut ist.


----------



## xxwollexx (26. Juli 2014)

Vapor-X 290 OC Asic ausgelsen 82,4%  Kein Spulenfieben oder schleifen. Allerdings will sie nur im 2. Slot laufen  Also muss ein neues Mainboard her...


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> kann auch sein das die Elpida jetzt besser sind, die alte PCS+ hatte Hynix speicher aber leider musste die Karte wegen blackscreens zurück. Nicht zu vergessen der beeindruckende Asic wert von 96,9
> Aber solange es von der Performance keine Probleme gibt, und die Karte läuft ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal welche Speicher verbaut ist.


 
96,9, wtf. Wenn du Glück hast geht die wie Hölle.


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

Die ging wie Hölle, bloß zur RMA. 
BTW: Gabs da nicht kürzlich ein neues BIOS für die PCS+ wegen Blackscreens?


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Juli 2014)

Bitte wo gekauft und wie wird die NEUE Revision gekennzeichnet ?
Wie laut wird nun die PCS+ bei 65% Luefterspeed
Hatte die Turboduo und bis 80% ging der Luefter akustisch noch, dann wird es schon ziemlich laut!
Sollten wohl knappe 4 Sone sein, die R9 290 TurboDuo bei 80% Luefterspeed und Knapp 90 Grad heiss !!

Dafuer regenbogenartige Bildschirme bei gewissen Games nach 5 bis 10 Minuten und der besagte ELPIDA Speicher...


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> 96,9, wtf. Wenn du Glück hast geht die wie Hölle.


mauaha, hilft aber auch net viel wenn die Karte schon vorher verreckt war 
Also 1150/1350 -25mv max Temp bei 70°C. Was soll ich davon halten?


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juli 2014)

Nee, das war wegen Performanceproblemen.



noname545 schrieb:


> mauaha, hilft aber auch net viel wenn die Karte schon vorher verreckt war
> Also 1150/1350 -25mv max Temp bei 70°C. Was soll ich davon halten?


 
Wow, das ist super. Wenn das auch BF4 stabil ist....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte wo gekauft und wie wird die NEUE Revision gekennzeichnet ?
> Wie laut wird nun die PCS+ bei 65% Luefterspeed
> Hatte die Turboduo und bis 80% ging der Luefter akustisch noch, dann wird es schon ziemlich laut!
> Sollten wohl knappe 4 Sone sein, die R9 290 TurboDuo bei 80% Luefterspeed und Knapp 90 Grad heiss !!
> ...


 Über dem PCIe-Bus steht eine Kennnumnmer. LF R29F - alte Revision | LF R29FA - neue Revision.


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Über dem PCIe-Bus steht eine Kennnumnmer. LF R29F - alte Revision | LF R29FA - neue Revision.


wie wo warum verkaufst du deine heilige Vapor X?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> wie wo warum verkaufst du deine heilige Vapor X?


 Weil icjh auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen möchte und es keinen Wasserkühler gibt außer diese Unversalteile, ich die aber gut finde. Und es wird auch wahrscheinlich keine Wasserkühler geben außer für die 290X VaporX. Habe schon mitr EK-Waterblock geschrieben. (sehr netter Support bei denen )


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Weil icjh auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen möchte und es keinen Wasserkühler gibt außer diese Unversalteile, ich die aber gut finde. Und es wird auch wahrscheinlich keine Wasserkühler geben außer für die 290X VaporX. Habe schon mitr EK-Waterblock geschrieben. (sehr netter Support bei denen )


 
achso, schade ist eine Top karte

mal ne frage, wenn ich im Afterburner den Takt erhöhe sagen wir mal 1100Mhz, dann taktet die Karte nicht mehr im Idle runter. Gibts da irgendwo ne Einstellung dafür


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Juli 2014)

Meine bei der Neuen Revision der PCS+ ob bereits bei der Verpackung ausmachbar ist dass die Neue Revision darin enthalten ist.
Oder aendert sich da sicherlich nichts, auch nicht am Kodex ?


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> achso, schade ist eine Top karte
> 
> mal ne frage, wenn ich im Afterburner den Takt erhöhe sagen wir mal 1100Mhz, dann taktet die Karte nicht mehr im Idle runter. Gibts da irgendwo ne Einstellung dafür


 
Sollte eigendlich nicht so sein. Neuste Afterburner Version? Treiber neu installiert?


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

Anmerkung: Bitte die Verkaufsinteressen im MP austauschen. 

Bei festem Takt auch im Idle: Versehentlich 2D-Modus angepasst oder festen Takt im AB aktiviert?


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Bitte die Verkaufsinteressen im MP austauschen.
> 
> Bei festem Takt auch im Idle: Versehentlich 2D-Modus angepasst oder festen Takt im AB aktiviert?


 
wenn ich den Standardtakt einstelle taktet die Karte schön auf 300 runter, erhöhre ich allerdings den takt umd 1Mhz geht die Karte nicht mehr in den Idle Modus

Das power Limit im Afterburner ist doch das gleiche wie im CCC oder? Weil wenn ich im CCC auf 50% stelle schmiert die Kiste ab, im Afterburner komischerweise nicht.


----------



## clums (26. Juli 2014)

Das ist bei mir auch so. Dafür läuft der Takt stabil, was bei meiner Vapor schonmal nen Fortschritt ist


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ja die stock Lüfterkurve ist ziemlich aggressiv. Asic wert 75,7 Also habe eine ziemliche krüppel Karte erwischt. Dachte ich bekomme wenigstens eine mit Hynix Speicher.
> valley läuft auch mit -25mV durch, ist also nochmal bisschen kühler.



75,7 geht doch....ich habe auch nur 77.

spiele mal 1h bf4 MP und logge mit. Luffikurve würde ich entschärfen so das Max 45% anliegt bis 85Grad .

@Pseudo 
Sind die 65% des pcs genauso laut wie die Vaporx ?


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 75,7 geht doch....ich habe auch nur 77.
> 
> spiele mal 1h bf4 MP und logge mit. Luffikurve würde ich entschärfen so das Max 45% anliegt bis 85Grad .
> 
> ...



also 65% ist schon ziemlich laut bei mir, ich denke deine Vapor ist deutlich leiser. Habt ihr im CCC overdrive aktiviert? Weil im CCC bekomme ich ab 1125Mhz grafikfehler auf dem Desktop dann einen crash

Das mit dem takt liegt am Beta Treiber


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> mauaha, hilft aber auch net viel wenn die Karte schon vorher verreckt war
> Also 1150/1350 -25mv max Temp bei 70°C. Was soll ich davon halten?



Lass mal den internen tomb raider benchmark @Max laufen. Ganz viele runs ....da sind schnell pixelfehler sichtbar .....


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> mauaha, hilft aber auch net viel wenn die Karte schon vorher verreckt war
> Also 1150/1350 -25mv max Temp bei 70°C. Was soll ich davon halten?


 
Teste unbedingt auch mal wie hoch die mit +100mv geht. Auch von den Temps.


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Lass mal den internen tomb raider benchmark @Max laufen. Ganz viele runs ....da sind schnell pixelfehler sichtbar .....


bekommst du da etwa Pixelfehler ab einem bestimmten takt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> bekommst du da etwa Pixelfehler ab einem bestimmten takt?



Jo wo bei mir alles stable ist in bf4/ C3 /grid 2 / thief usw macht sie kleine pixelfehler bei 1150/1400mhz mit +44mv.....ganz komisch....


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (26. Juli 2014)

Also hab mal das Maximum, welches mit Afti möglich ist ausgetestet.
Mit +100 mV, was ja theoretisch nur +50 mV über Werkseinstellung ist, bekomm ich 1210 MHz GPU stabil zum laufen. mehr möchte ich aber nicht geben, da die Karte schon ziemlich mit der Hitzeentwicklung des VRM1 zu kämpfen hat.
Über 100 °C ist nix auf Dauer. Bin aber ganz zufrieden. Habe die Standard Lüfterkurve genutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

1210 Mhz ist schon beeindruckend, obwohl bei mir ist VRM auch schon bei 95 °C. Ich frage mich immer noch warum Grafikfehler beim Übertakten auf dem desktop enstehen, die Graka ist doch aufm desktop im idle?


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Also hab mal das Maximum, welches mit Afti möglich ist ausgetestet.
> Mit +100 mV, was ja theoretisch nur +50 mV über Werkseinstellung ist, bekomm ich 1210 MHz GPU stabil zum laufen. mehr möchte ich aber nicht geben, da die Karte schon ziemlich mit der Hitzeentwicklung des VRM1 zu kämpfen hat.
> Über 100 °C ist nix auf Dauer. Bin aber ganz zufrieden. Habe die Standard Lüfterkurve genutzt.
> 
> ...




HAb auch mal Heaven mit +100 und 1170/1400 laufen lassen. GPU 68 und VRM1 80 mit offener Seitenwand. Ich würde die unbedingt offenlassen, die 290 verwandelt gerade schlecht belüftete Gehäuse schnell in ne Saunalandschaft.


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer noch warum Grafikfehler beim Übertakten auf dem desktop enstehen, die Graka ist doch aufm desktop im idle?


 Betrachte mal die Ausschläge des Videospeichers im Afterburner - der wechselt öfters hin und her zwischen den verschiedenen Taktraten, was in Bildlflackern, Blackscreens und Abstürzen bei miesem Speicher und/oder OC resultieren kann.


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Betrachte mal die Ausschläge des Videospeichers im Afterburner - der wechselt öfters hin und her zwischen den verschiedenen Taktraten, was in Bildlflackern, Blackscreens und Abstürzen bei miesem Speicher und/oder OC resultieren kann.


 
stimm hasst recht, trotz im 2D Betrieb gibt es des öfteren kleinere Ausschläge. Dachte schon jetzt ist die zweite Graka auch hinüber. 
Bei meiner HD7970 war ich es gewohnt, dass der Takt immer gehalten wurde, bei der 290 schwankt der takt immer zwischen 800-1040. Außer ich erhöhe den Takt um 1Mhz dann ist er wie festgenagelt. Powerlimit ist natürlich auf 50% und die Temperaturen gehen nie über 65°C.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Juli 2014)

Die AMD Referenz Karte hat ja super VRM Werte, und wenn nur der Lüfter nicht so laut wäre und die Karte das Drosseln verhindern könnte, knapp unter 90 Grad
wäre die Karte echt ein Sahnestück!

Hier mal meine Werte, Valley für 20 Minuten:

2014-07-23 20:12:25 ,              947.0   ,               1250.0   ,               56.0   ,              49   ,                   -   ,         99   ,                        1347   ,                       135   , 11.75   ,  1.086   ,   1.000   ,              11.9   ,              113.5   ,           153.3   ,            141.3   ,                   35   ,                   42   ,


2014-07-23 20:29:16 ,              924.0   ,               1250.0   ,               94.0   ,              49   ,                   -   ,         80   ,                        1011   ,                       137   , 11.63   ,  1.070   ,   1.000   ,              12.9   ,              117.5   ,           151.0   ,            125.1   ,                   64   ,                   79  ,


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

Ui, die hat aber eine geringe Spannung anliegen (zum Vergleich: meine legt mindestens 1,14V an).  Könnte mit passendem Retailkühler mMn eine super Karte sein - schon mal über einen Morpheus nachgedacht?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Also hab mal das Maximum, welches mit Afti möglich ist ausgetestet.
> Mit +100 mV, was ja theoretisch nur +50 mV über Werkseinstellung ist, bekomm ich 1210 MHz GPU stabil zum laufen. mehr möchte ich aber nicht geben, da die Karte schon ziemlich mit der Hitzeentwicklung des VRM1 zu kämpfen hat.
> Über 100 °C ist nix auf Dauer. Bin aber ganz zufrieden. Habe die Standard Lüfterkurve genutzt.
> 
> ...



puuh einen run nur?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> HAb auch mal Heaven mit +100 und 1170/1400 laufen lassen. GPU 68 und VRM1 80 mit offener Seitenwand. Ich würde die unbedingt offenlassen, die 290 verwandelt gerade schlecht belüftete Gehäuse schnell in ne Saunalandschaft.



na toll mit offener wand...wir testen hier mit 24/7 Settings also niedrige Drehzahlen der gehäuseluffis  wer hat den seinen pc offen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> na toll mit offener wand...wir testen hier mit 24/7 Settings also niedrige Drehzahlen der gehäuseluffis  wer hat den seinen pc offen


 Ich. Weil ich in letzter Zeit so oft die Grafikkarte ausbauen musste, dass ich keine Lsut mehr hatte die Seitenwand ran zumachen.


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> puuh einen run nur?


 
On 1 oder 10 ist ziemlich ralle, da ändert sich kaum noch was.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> na toll mit offener wand...wir testen hier  mit 24/7 Settings also niedrige Drehzahlen der gehäuseluffis  wer hat  den seinen pc offen


 
Keine Ahnung, Leute die auf hohe Temps stehn? Leute mit kleinen Gehäusen und nur 2 Lüfter gucken da ziemlich blöd in die Wäsche jetzt im Sommer.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Juli 2014)

Ist eine Sapphire Referenz Karte, ASIC 78,7
UnterVolting -56 mV
Da Montieren des Morpheus traue ich mir nicht zu 
Wie lang wird die Komplette Karte dann exakt mit Morpheus, so knappe 30 cm ?
Sollten 287 mm sein, also knappe 30 cm wie beren2707 gerade geschrieben     DANKE!

Exakt wie auch meine zurückgesendete TurboDuo R9 290  (minus 56 mV)

@beren2707
Nix für Ungut wegen heute
Werde dies unterlassen!


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

Der Morpheus geht sehr einfach zu montieren - da gibts CPU-Kühler, die deutlich komplizierter zu verbauen sind. 
Länge der Karte ist bei etwas weniger als 29cm.


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juli 2014)

Nochwas, wer das Bios 015.045.000.010.000000 auf seiner Powercolor 290 PCS+ hat bitte mal hier hochladen, thx.


----------



## noname545 (26. Juli 2014)

wie schafft ihr es die Spannung so niedrig zu halten, mehr kann ich gar nicht mehr runter


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> On 1 oder 10 ist ziemlich ralle, da ändert sich kaum noch was.
> 
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung, Leute die auf hohe Temps stehn? Leute mit kleinen Gehäusen und nur 2 Lüfter gucken da ziemlich blöd in die Wäsche jetzt im Sommer.



klar sind die temps höher....aber wenns zu heiss wird dann sollte man sich ein vernüftiges Gehäuse zulegen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> wie schafft ihr es die Spannung so niedrig zu halten, mehr kann ich gar nicht mehr runter


Läuft die noch stabil mit dem auf dem Bild eingestellten Wert?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2014)

> On 1 oder 10 ist ziemlich ralle, da ändert sich kaum noch was.




 ist klar weil die Luft sich nicht stauen kann


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> wie schafft ihr es die Spannung so niedrig zu halten, mehr kann ich gar nicht mehr runter



Irgendwie wird das nicht übernommen bei dir, oder. Vielleicht liegts am neuen PCB?


----------



## fr3w (26. Juli 2014)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, warum ich auf einmal dieses Flackern im Bild habe? Das erschien hier ganz plötzlich 
Die Streifen hüpfen einfach übers ganze Bild..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldrearic (26. Juli 2014)

Habe ich auch ab und zu, aber nicht immer. Ich dachte erst Monitor wäre defekt oder das Monitor Kabel. Wars aber nicht.
ICh werde dne VRam noch testen, ich denke der VRam der Karte ist defekt. Habe auch die 290 Tri X.


----------



## fr3w (26. Juli 2014)

Hmm, ja nach 4 Neustarts wars auch weg.. Das wäre echt doof..
Ich hoffe wir finden raus was da los ist!


----------



## Aldrearic (26. Juli 2014)

Bei mir taucht es sporadisch auf. Mal im Normalmodus, mal im Idle, mal wenn ich zocke. Unterschiedlich lang und intensiv. Manchmal half es den Stromstecker zu ziehen vom Monitor und ein andermal das Monitorkabel. Hab auch schon nen anderen Monitor getestet, dasselbe.
Wenn es wirklich der VRam ist, dann dauert das wohl nen Monat bis ich ne neue Karte hab -.-
Kann ich es bewusst herbeiführen, wenn ich den Vram von Standard 1300mhz hochtakte in 10 oder 20er Schritten? Oder sollte ich es lassen. OC mach ich bei VRam nie. Ich habe bisher die Karte meistens heruntergetaktet auf 900/1100.


----------



## noname545 (27. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Läuft die noch stabil mit dem auf dem Bild eingestellten Wert?



jep läuft stabil, auch die Spannung wurde gesenkt, also wird 100% übernommen Mit -100mV habe ich 1.125V anliegen.
Edit: das mit dem Flackern habe ich auch, es flackert wenn man schnell Fenster hin und her schiebt oder beim scrollen. Liegt an zu niedriger Spannung, auch nach dem erhöhen geht es nicht weg, erst nach einem neustart.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier der versproche Logg von heute. Idle, Last (BF4/WoT), Yt alles dabei.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hier der versproche Logg von heute. Idle, Last (BF4/WoT), Yt alles dabei.



puuhh so dreht sie auf? haste schon undervoldet?


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Juli 2014)

Mir dauert dies einfach zu lange diese TurboDuo RMA
Morgen werden ich den Shop kontaktieren

Was soll ich machen
Gutschein und auf Bermuda GPU  warten, bzw. Fiji    ----> Wohl die Beste, weiseste Idee   
CLUB 3D Royalace R9 290 nehmen, KEIN Aufpreis  
Sapphire Vapor X nehmen, 60 Euro Aufpreis !!   

Scheda Video Ati Club3D R9 290 royalAce 4GB 2xDVI/HDMI/DP DDR5 [CGAX-R9298SO] - BPM Power

Scheda Video Ati Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X 4GB PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI,DP [11227-04-40G] - BPM Power


----------



## derneuemann (27. Juli 2014)

Bis Fiji oder Bermuda voll verfügbar sind vergeht noch etwas Zeit! Bis dahin keine Karte haben, nutzen? 
Aktuelle Gerüchte sagen doch das erst eine R9 295X kommt ( Sept. bis Nov.) und erst danach soll eine R9 390 starten. Ich würde mich wundern wenn wir vor März nächsten Jahres wirklich verfügbare Karten aus der 3xx Serie zu sehen bekommen!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Mir dauert dies einfach zu lange diese TurboDuo RMA
> Morgen werden ich den Shop kontaktieren
> 
> Was soll ich machen
> ...



deine refkarte nutzen und eventuell einen Morpheus draufschnallen und auf die 300er Serie warten


----------



## xxwollexx (27. Juli 2014)

*gelöst*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> puuhh so dreht sie auf? haste schon undervoldet?


 Nein kein Undervolting. Bleibt @stock laufen. Die Wärme kommt von meinen Lüftern. Die drehen bei Anlaufspannung. Und mein Gehäuse ist etwas größer - mehr Luftstau und ich habe oben keine Lüfter drin, die die Luft rausziehen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein kein Undervolting. Bleibt @stock laufen. Die Wärme kommt von meinen Lüftern. Die drehen bei Anlaufspannung. Und mein Gehäuse ist etwas größer - mehr Luftstau und ich habe oben keine Lüfter drin, die die Luft rausziehen.



warum kein uv?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> warum kein uv?


Ich habe einfach keine Zeit. Und wenn ich mal ein paar Minuten zeit habe, dann kann ich nicht noch rumtüfteln. AB nächste Woche probiere ich mal UV, insofern die Karte noch da ist.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> deine refkarte nutzen und eventuell einen Morpheus draufschnallen und auf die 300er Serie warten



Nutze schon immer meine Sapphire Referenz, die läuft und läuft und läuft
Nur LAUT ist der Lüfter und Heiß die GPU
Den Morpheus traue ich mich nicht ganz draufzuschnallen, da 2 Linke Hände!    zudem bei uns in Itlalien nur in einem Online Shop verfügbar, dieser will für den blanken Kühler 74 Euro  

http://www.eprice.it/dissipatori-co...medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Dissipatori+Component


----------



## denyo62 (27. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nutze schon immer meine Sapphire Referenz, die läuft und läuft und läuft
> Nur LAUT ist der Lüfter und Heiß die GPU
> Den Morpheus traue ich mich nicht ganz draufzuschnallen, da 2 Linke Hände!



ich habe gestern auch zum ersten mal nen Gpu kühler gewechelt... lief realtiv einfach ... ist echt net soo schwer ... kannst dich ruhig trauen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nutze schon immer meine Sapphire Referenz, die läuft und läuft und läuft
> Nur LAUT ist der Lüfter und Heiß die GPU
> Den Morpheus traue ich mich nicht ganz draufzuschnallen, da 2 Linke Hände!    zudem bei uns in Itlalien nur in einem Online Shop verfügbar, dieser will für den blanken Kühler 74 Euro
> 
> http://www.eprice.it/dissipatori-co...medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Dissipatori+Component


Oder du fragst jemanden aus dem dem Forum hier ob er es macht. Das Caseking Paket (was beren2707 hat) bestllet und drauf baut.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Juli 2014)

Welches hat er genau und braucht man dann noch etwa oder reicht ein PWM Anschluss am Mainboard aus ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Welches hat er genau und braucht man dann noch etwa oder reicht ein PWM Anschluss am Mainboard aus ?


 Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - RAIJINTEK » RAIJINTEK Morpheus "BlackSilent Pro PLPS PWM Edition 120mm" - schwarz - alles dabei. Lüfter per Grafikkarte regelbar.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (27. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ist klar weil die Luft sich nicht stauen kann


 
Also Hitzestau ist in meinem Bigtower mit 5x 120 mm, 1x 200 mm und 1x 90 mm kaum zu machen, wobei der CPU Wassergekühlt durch einen 360 er Radi ist und daher auch keine Temp nach innen abgibt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juli 2014)

hier mal 2 Stunden BF4 MP @ 1100/1400mhz @ -6mv im Afterburner. Alle Gehäuseluffis auf min. Raumtemp 27 Grad


GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Roundy (27. Juli 2014)

schaut doch gut aus 
ganz so krass geht meine leider ned ab... aber 
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Juli 2014)

Wieder nix!
Lauter als das AMD Referenz Design, und dann auch mit "billigen" ELPIDA Speicherbausteinen  
http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/grafikkarten/test-club-3d-r9-290x-royal-ace-grafikkarte-im-test

Somit bei geringer Drehzahl und sicherlich akzeptabler Lautstärke überhitzen die Spannungswandler VRM 1 und VRM 2

PS: 
Könnte die Karte morgen für 317 Euro abstauben, das Modell OHNE X


----------



## Roundy (27. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wieder nix!
> Lauter als das AMD Referenz Design, und dann auch mit "billigen" ELPIDA Speicherbausteinen
> 
> Somit bei geringer Drehzahl und sicherlich akzeptabler Lautstärke überhitzen die Spannungswandler VRM 1 und VRM 2
> ...


 
sry falls ichs verpasst hab, aber um welche karte gehts genau?
Gruß
Edit: ah ok link gefunden.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Juli 2014)

Die RoyalAce (glaub ich)


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Juli 2014)

Optisch ist die RoyalAce ein Happen, aber wiederum der Scheix ELPIDA Speicher  
Mit der Powercolor TurboDuo griff ich schon ins Klo, und die Vapor X kostet wiederum 390 Euro,- und kann zu Spulenfiepen neigen oder wiederum Blackscreens erzeugen.
Vielleicht tauscht man mir für die "defekte" R9 290 TurboDuo die RoyalAce um ... probieren kann ich es ja mal  

PS: 
Meine Referenz hat Hynics und läuft gigantisch, gar mit UnterVolting  -56mV
Würde die Sapphire R9 290 -er Karte den Takt stets stabil halten und weniger laut sein,.- aber dies stört mich schon, obwohl Kopfhörer ... und PC ist eben im Wohnzimmer


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (27. Juli 2014)

Ich denke mit der Royal machst du keinen Fehler. Ist doch mehr oder weniger aus der gleichen Familie wie die PCS+. Läuft iser st die auf jeden Fall. Und wenn der RAM mit 1350MHz läuft reicht das doch zu.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juli 2014)

ich würde auch die Ace ausprobieren


----------



## noname545 (28. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Optisch ist die RoyalAce ein Happen, aber wiederum der Scheix ELPIDA Speicher
> Mit der Powercolor TurboDuo griff ich schon ins Klo, und die Vapor X kostet wiederum 390 Euro,- und kann zu Spulenfiepen neigen oder wiederum Blackscreens erzeugen.
> Vielleicht tauscht man mir für die "defekte" R9 290 TurboDuo die RoyalAce um ... probieren kann ich es ja mal
> 
> ...



bedenke, Elpida wurde von Micron übernommen, ich denke nicht das die nur Abfall produzieren. Hatte davor auch eine PCS+ mit Hynix, und nur blackscreens damit gehabt. Es  gibt welche mit Elpida die sich genau so gut übertakten wie die Karten mit Hynix. Außerdem merkst du von der Leistung eh nichts, da die Karten mit Elpida Speicher genau so schnell sind Außer du betreibst bitcoin mining, da sind anscheinend die Hynix besser, da sie bessere Hash-Werte erzielen. Ich werde meine PCS+ behalten sie läuft einwandrei, und das Elpida

Wenn ich darüber nachdenke hatte ich immer nur karten mit Elpida Speicher, sogar EVGA verbaut die auf ihre GTX 780. Aso stell dich nicht so an XD


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Juli 2014)

Mir ist am Wochenende und in der vergangenen Zeit ständig Battlefield 4 abgestürzt. Ich dachte es liegt am OC, UV, defekter RAM, BIOS what ever!!!

Nun habe ich scheinbar die Lösung im Netz gefunden und möchte euch an der Lösung teil haben lassen. Da ich persönlich BF4 als einen der besten Stabilitätstest erachte, da nicht nur die GPU stark genutzt wird, sondern auch der RAM.

Wie gesagt BF4 ist ständig nach unregelmäßigem Abstand mit der lapidaren Meldung "Battlefield4 funktioniert nicht mehr" abgestürzt. Habe dann OC, UV usw. bis hin zur Lüfterkurve wieder auf Werkseinstellung zurück geschraubt. Einige Kandidaten hier hätten sicher gleich eine RMA angestrebt. Ich habe versucht dem Problem anders auf die Schliche zu kommen. Mit dem Ansatz, das der Fehler oft vor dem Screen sitz hab ich überlegt, was ich verändert haben könnte, oder welche Software den Fehler hervorruft.

Spiel habe ich über Origin repariert -> keine Besserung
user.cfg gelöscht -> keine Besserung
Punkbuster aktualisiert -> keine Besserung

Dann bin ich über Recherche im Netz doch wieder auf Punkbuster gekommen und habe folgende Lösung versucht:
Start -> Systensteuerung -> Windows-Firewall -> Erweiterte Einstellungen -> Eingehende Regeln -> dort habe ich mehrere Punkbuster A und B gehabt. Alle Punkbuster löschen, bis nur noch ein Punkbuster A und ein B vorhanden ist. Dann Doppelkick auf Punkbuster A -> Programme und Dienste -> Punkt setzen bei "Alle Programme, die die angegebenen Bedingungen erfüllen" setzen -> Übernehmen und OK. Das selbe wiederholt man mit Punkbuster B.

Bei mir scheint das wirklich geholfen zu haben. Seit dem habe ich keine Abstürze mehr und kann von einer funktionierenden PCS+ ausgehen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Mir ist am Wochenende und in der vergangenen Zeit ständig Battlefield 4 abgestürzt. Ich dachte es liegt am OC, UV, defekter RAM, BIOS what ever!!!
> 
> Nun habe ich scheinbar die Lösung im Netz gefunden und möchte euch an der Lösung teil haben lassen. Da ich persönlich BF4 als einen der besten Stabilitätstest erachte, da nicht nur die GPU stark genutzt wird, sondern auch der RAM.
> 
> ...




 oh gut zu wissen...habe zwar keine abstürze aber habe es auch so eingestellt ich habe bf4 auch öfter drinne und auch andere games doppelt....das kann so bleiben?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> oh gut zu wissen...habe zwar keine abstürze aber habe es auch so eingestellt ich habe bf4 auch öfter drinne und auch andere games doppelt....das kann so bleiben?


 
Ich nehme auch stark an, das es evtl. daran gelegen habeb könnte, das ich BF4 auf einer HDD (4 TB Datengrab) installiert habe, aber um Ladezeiten zu verkürzen auf eine 128GB SSD per Symblink verlinkt habe.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juli 2014)

an alle die hohes oc über 1100mhz betreiben , testet mal den internen Benchmark von Tomb Raider aus.... sehr sensibel meine 1150/1400mhz @ +44mv  sind überall stable zb in bf4 usw ohne fehler bei TR nett mehr im Benchmark


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> Es  gibt welche mit Elpida die sich genau so gut übertakten wie die Karten mit Hynix.


 Was der Elpida nciht verkraftet hatte ist, als AMD die Speichertimings umgestellt hatte. Sonst kommt auf die Karte drauf, was an Speicher liefebar ist und wo der preis stimmt. Sei es hynix oder Elpida. Samsung denke ich, ist allgemein etwas zu teuer.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> an alle die hohes oc über 1100mhz betreiben , testet mal den internen Benchmark von Tomb Raider aus.... sehr sensibel meine 1150/1400mhz @ +44mv  sind überall stable zb in bf4 usw ohne fehler bei TR nett mehr im Benchmark


 
Hast Du da nen Absturz oder Bildfehler (Artifakte)???

EDIT: Habe nun nur noch ein Problem. Die FPS fangen nach nicht definierbarer Zeit 2-3h an sehr stark zu schwanken. Also von knapp 60 bis 120 FPS (durch user.cfg in BF4 gelockt). Was kann zu den Schwankungen führen? Temperaturen und PT sind absolut im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hast Du da nen Absturz oder Bildfehler (Artifakte)???
> 
> EDIT: Habe nun nur noch ein Problem. Die FPS fangen nach nicht definierbarer Zeit 2-3h an sehr stark zu schwanken. Also von knapp 60 bis 120 FPS (durch user.cfg in BF4 gelockt). Was kann zu den Schwankungen führen? Temperaturen und PT sind absolut im grünen Bereich.



Nur bildfehler

Zu deinem Problem

Wurde im Hintergrund eventuell updates oder ähnliches gemacht ?


----------



## Roundy (28. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hast Du da nen Absturz oder Bildfehler (Artifakte)???
> 
> EDIT: Habe nun nur noch ein Problem. Die FPS fangen nach nicht definierbarer Zeit 2-3h an sehr stark zu schwanken. Also von knapp 60 bis 120 FPS (durch user.cfg in BF4 gelockt). Was kann zu den Schwankungen führen? Temperaturen und PT sind absolut im grünen Bereich.


 
wird denn der takt gehalten?
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Juli 2014)

Was stellst du bitte beim Tomb Raider Benchmark ein und lässt in nur einmal laufen ?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nur bildfehler
> 
> Zu deinem Problem
> 
> Wurde im Hintergrund eventuell updates oder ähnliches gemacht ?


 
Nix Updates, die müssten ja jeden Tag kommen 



Roundy schrieb:


> wird denn der takt gehalten?
> Gruß



Takt wird gehalten. Habe aber sicherheitshalber +20% PT gegeben. schadet ja nicht (oder???).


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Was stellst du bitte beim Tomb Raider Benchmark ein und lässt in nur einmal laufen ?



@Max und laufen lassen....wenn Ergebnis da dann läuft aber weiter ....aber ein Run reicht....




GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Nix Updates, die müssten ja jeden Tag kommen
> 
> Takt wird gehalten. Habe aber sicherheitshalber +20% PT gegeben. schadet ja nicht (oder???).



Ne schadet nicht  

aber schwanken ist doch normal...liegt bei mir auch zwischen 60 & 140fps @Max. 

Liegt halt daran welche map und Situation und wieviel Mann aufn Server sind  ist halt MP


----------



## Roundy (28. Juli 2014)

wenn halt deine cpu schwitzt 
Gruß


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ne schadet nicht
> 
> aber schwanken ist doch normal...liegt bei mir auch zwischen 60 & 140fps @Max.
> 
> Liegt halt daran welche map und Situation und wieviel Mann aufn Server sind  ist halt MP


 
Na aber die Schwankungen kommen rhythmisch im Sekundentakt 

Hab mal mit TB gebencht. 1100/1400@-6 mV läuft durch ohne Fehler, weniger kann ich nicht geben, da mir sonst der vRAM abschmiert. 1120/1400@-6 mV läuft auch noch. Bei 1125MHz auf der GPU hab ich fehler bekommen.


----------



## Roundy (28. Juli 2014)

bei mir hat sich grad der bildschirmtreiber im idle verabschiedet 
ingame kommt das nicht vor...
naja kurzer blackscreen und jetzt wieder bild.. kennt das wer?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> bei mir hat sich grad der bildschirmtreiber im idle verabschiedet
> ingame kommt das nicht vor...
> naja kurzer blackscreen und jetzt wieder bild.. kennt das wer?
> Gruß


Liegt am OC/UV


----------



## Roundy (28. Juli 2014)

okay.. naja im idle ises mir egal 
und bei -31mV seien wir mal gnädig 
Gruß


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> bei mir hat sich grad der bildschirmtreiber im idle verabschiedet
> ingame kommt das nicht vor...
> naja kurzer blackscreen und jetzt wieder bild.. kennt das wer?
> Gruß


 
Pseudo hat recht genauer am OC/UV vom vRAM


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> okay.. naja im idle ises mir egal
> und bei -31mV seien wir mal gnädig
> Gruß


 
Immer erst testen mit was für ner Idle Spannung der RAM noch sauber läuft, dann die GPU langsam erhöhen bis Bildfehler kommen und wieder reduzieren. Dann Hast Du das Optimum. So zumindest meine Herangehensweise.


----------



## Roundy (28. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Immer erst testen mit was für ner Idle Spannung der RAM noch sauber läuft, dann die GPU langsam erhöhen bis Bildfehler kommen und wieder reduzieren. Dann Hast Du das Optimum. So zumindest meine Herangehensweise.


 
wie meinste die gpu erhöhen... woran merk ich dass der ram zu wenig strom bekommt, außer dass er mir in nem monat einmal abschmiert?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Immer erst testen mit was für ner Idle Spannung der RAM noch sauber läuft, dann die GPU langsam erhöhen bis Bildfehler kommen und wieder reduzieren. Dann Hast Du das Optimum. So zumindest meine Herangehensweise.


Wie eine Hausmutter 

Mein OC Tipp: Lüfter auf 100% -> PT auf +50 -> Vcore auf +200mV -> Coretakt auf 1200MHz und dann schauen ob geht.

Zur Not einfach per Anwendungstweak 300mV oder mehr geben.

Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (28. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie eine Hausmutter
> 
> Mein OC Tipp: Lüfter auf 100% -> PT auf +50 -> Vcore auf +200mV -> Coretakt auf 1200MHz und dann schauen ob geht.
> 
> ...



Das ist ironisch, oder? 

Dann nochmal eine allgemeine Frage! 
Ich habe etwa seid ein paar Wochen, nach einem Kaltstart ein total vermurkstes Bild ( sieht nach Speicher zu wenig Spannung aus). Nach Neustart alles wieder gut! Das ganze passiert etwa auf 20 Kaltstarts 1 mal...
Könnte zeitlich zum 14.6RC2 Treiber passen. Der Wechsel auf den 14.7 brachte jedoch keine Abhilfe!
Vielleicht kennt einer hier das schon!!!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Na aber die Schwankungen kommen rhythmisch im Sekundentakt
> 
> Hab mal mit TB gebencht. 1100/1400@-6 mV läuft durch ohne Fehler, weniger kann ich nicht geben, da mir sonst der vRAM abschmiert. 1120/1400@-6 mV läuft auch noch. Bei 1125MHz auf der GPU hab ich fehler bekommen.



Bei mir kommen schon bei 1115/1400mhz @-6mv schon grafikfehler ....aber nur im TR bench....also sehr sensibel .


----------



## Roundy (28. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das ist ironisch, oder?
> 
> Dann nochmal eine allgemeine Frage!
> Ich habe etwa seid ein paar Wochen, nach einem Kaltstart ein total vermurkstes Bild ( sieht nach Speicher zu wenig Spannung aus). Nach Neustart alles wieder gut! Das ganze passiert etwa auf 20 Kaltstarts 1 mal...
> ...


 
kennen tu ichs ned, aber wie wäre es mal den 14.4er zu testen, der läuft bei mir ohne probs.
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juli 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das ist ironisch, oder?


😏 Jede Karte wird von mir wie eine Göttin behandelt.


----------



## Performer81 (28. Juli 2014)

Meine hab ich probehalber schonmal mit +200mv die Sporen gegeben. Da gehen bei mir knapp über 1200mhz. Temps waren nach 10min Bf4 auch noch im Rahmen, waren real ca.1,31v. War mir aber nicht ganz geheuer.


----------



## Keinmand (28. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 😏 Jede Karte wird von mir wie eine Göttin behandelt.


 
Baust sie bestimmt jeden Tag aus und nimmst sie mit ins Bett


----------



## noname545 (28. Juli 2014)

macht ihr euch keine Gedanken das die Karte bei +200mV drauf geht? Wie manche ihre Karten testen: +200mV, lüfter 100%, 1.3Ghz dann gib ihm Also da braucht ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn die Slot blende anfängt zu schmelzen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> macht ihr euch keine Gedanken das die Karte bei +200mV drauf geht? Wie manche ihre Karten testen: +200mV, lüfter 100%, 1.3Ghz dann gib ihm Also da braucht ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn die Slot blende anfängt zu schmelzen.


 Das war nur ein Scherz  Meine aktuelle VaporX (verkauft) habe ich nicht übertaktet. Nur auf FUnktion getestet und mal ein paar Runden BF4 gespielt, um zu shen, ob alles läuft.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das war nur ein Scherz  Meine aktuelle VaporX (verkauft) habe ich nicht übertaktet. Nur auf FUnktion getestet und mal ein paar Runden BF4 gespielt, um zu shen, ob alles läuft.



wie kannst du nur


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wie kannst du nur


Mit diesem Lied gehts in die letzte Runde Battlefield 4 für meine VaporX.
Etwas Pippi habe ich schon in den Augen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LWQbuJ24Wzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juli 2014)

Hoffe du bereust es nett 


oh ja fast vergessen hier 1,5h bf4 mp auf 1000/1400mhz @ -31mv im geschlossenem raum bei 29grad raum temp  originale luffikurve

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## eXquisite (29. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich meine Karte auf 1080 Mhz lasse und dann - 61MV gebe (Das entspricht der AMD Spannung, da MSI auf meine mehr Spannung draufgeknüppelt hat) und ich die Lüfter auf 30% fixxe kommt die Karte nicht über 90° und ich höre wirklich 0. Spawas bleiben auch und 100°C, lassen?


----------



## Roundy (29. Juli 2014)

Lieber die Luffis auf 40% dass die temps noch n bisll runtergehen.
Gruß


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hoffe du bereust es nett
> 
> 
> oh ja fast vergessen hier 1,5h bf4 mp auf 1000/1400mhz @ -31mv im geschlossenem raum bei 29grad raum temp  originale luffikurve
> ...


 
Bei -12 mV und 1400MHz auf dem vRAM beginnt meine karte zu spinnen an. ich denke, das da schon der ein oder andere Speicherchip nicht mehr genug Saft bekommt.


----------



## der-rote-graf (29. Juli 2014)

Jemand nen guten Vorschlag für 2 120er Lüfter die ich auf den accelero klemmen kann? Sollten schon etwas Druck und durchsatz haben, aber trotzdem mit 7 Volt unhörbar sein^^
Hatte jetz Tu lange nix mehr mit PC's zu tun um da noch durch zu blicken


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Juli 2014)

der-rote-graf schrieb:


> Jemand nen guten Vorschlag für 2 120er Lüfter die ich auf den accelero klemmen kann? Sollten schon etwas Druck und durchsatz haben, aber trotzdem mit 7 Volt unhörbar sein^^
> Hatte jetz Tu lange nix mehr mit PC's zu tun um da noch durch zu blicken


Noiseblocker Black Silent PK 2 oder Enermax TB Silence sind leise bei 7V


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Karte auf 1080 Mhz lasse und dann - 61MV gebe (Das entspricht der AMD Spannung, da MSI auf meine mehr Spannung draufgeknüppelt hat) und ich die Lüfter auf 30% fixxe kommt die Karte nicht über 90° und ich höre wirklich 0. Spawas bleiben auch und 100°C, lassen?



datt schafft eine vapox auch locker die werte....wenn nicht besser





Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Noiseblocker Black Silent PK 2 oder Enermax TB Silence sind leise bei 7V



Yepp


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Noiseblocker Black Silent PK 2 oder Enermax TB Silence sind leise bei 7V


 
Ich brauche 3x 120 mm saugend. Die Lüfter sollen im Deckel die Luft durch einen 360er Radiator saugen. Ist im Moment auch schon so, aber die alten NOVA Lüfter sind nicht mehr die Jüngsten und laufen auf konstanter Drehzahl.
Suche eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, also leise mit hohem Durchsatz im saugenden Betrieb.

ODER sollte ich die Lüfter besser blasend durch den 360er Radi installieren? Wäre zwar sehr doof, da ich dann alles umbauen muss :-/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich brauche 3x 120 mm saugend. Die Lüfter sollen im Deckel die Luft durch einen 360er Radiator saugen. Ist im Moment auch schon so, aber die alten NOVA Lüfter sind nicht mehr die Jüngsten und laufen auf konstanter Drehzahl.
> Suche eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, also leise mit hohem Durchsatz im saugenden Betrieb.
> 
> ODER sollte ich die Lüfter besser blasend durch den 360er Radi installieren? Wäre zwar sehr doof, da ich dann alles umbauen muss :-/
> ...


Blasen lassen. Saugen kann bzw wird unschöne Geräusche entwickeln.

Dann nimm den Noiseblocker BS PK2.
Den optimalen Lüfter gibt es nicht.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Blasen lassen. Saugen kann bzw wird unschöne Geräusche entwickeln.
> 
> Dann nimm den Noiseblocker BS PK2.
> Den optimalen Lüfter gibt es nicht.


 
Welcher ist das genau???

Der hier Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS???


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Welcher ist das genau???
> 
> Der hier Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS???


http://geizhals.de/?cmp=476778&cmp=503969

Einer der beiden. Kommt drauf an ob du PWM oder 3PIN möchtest.


----------



## Gamiac (29. Juli 2014)

Ich kann nur entgegen der Meinung die hier vorherrscht sagen von all den dualslot 290ern ist die MSI Gaming mit Sicherheit die beste wenn nicht sogar die einzige die wirklich brauchbar ist .
 Und ich weiß nicht was die bei ihren Reviews für eine Revision davon haben aber ich habe meine bei CaseKing bestellt und die sieht im Vergleich mit dem was ich bis jetzt an Bildern gesehen habe aus wie eine Finale Version während es sich bei den anderen irgendwie um Vorabversionen zu handeln scheint .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Ich kann nur entgegen der Meinung die hier vorherrscht sagen von all den dualslot 290ern ist die MSI Gaming mit Sicherheit die beste wenn nicht sogar die einzige die wirklich brauchbar ist .
> Und ich weiß nicht was die bei ihren Reviews für eine Revision davon haben aber ich habe meine bei CaseKing bestellt und die sieht im Vergleich mit dem was ich bis jetzt an Bildern gesehen habe aus wie eine Finale Version während es sich bei den anderen irgendwie um Vorabversionen zu handeln scheint .


MSI kann auch still und heimlich die Karte überarbeitet haben was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte. Die beste Dualslot gibt es nicht.
MSI (neue Version?) und TriX schenken sich sicherlich nichts.


----------



## Gamiac (29. Juli 2014)

Na ja dieses Blech welches vom Slotblech zur Plastikabdeckung ging gibt es nicht mehr und der ganze Kühler ist wohl näher zum Slotblech gewandert was die Karte jetzt wirklich auf 276mm länge bringt .
 Auch dieser Schwarze Metallbügel der von der Platine zum Slotblech geht ist komplett anders .
 das wichtigste aber sie haben die pci-express Stecker auf der Platine gedreht so das die klemmen der Kabel welche vom Netzteil kommen jetzt auf der Rückseite der Karte sind und nicht mehr unter den Lamellen des Kühlkörpers sitzen so das man zum entfernen der Kabel ne Zange braucht .
 Um dies zu realisieren ist in der Platine extra ne Aussparung und auch die backplate hat dafür einen Ausschnitt bekommen .
 Ob sonst noch was verändert wurde kann ich nicht sehen aber das alleine zeigt das MSI sich nicht mit Halbheiten zufrieden gibt .
 Das komplette finish der Karte ist jetzt absolut perfekt .


----------



## Roundy (29. Juli 2014)

Kannst dann mal bitte ne halbe Stunde valley gefolgt von ner halben Stunde heaven mit gefixtem luffi auf 40% und Gehäuse luffis auf 600rpm laufen lassen, das ganze dann bei 1000/1250 mitloggen und hier hochladen?
Gehäuse natürlich zu.
Gruß


----------



## Gamiac (29. Juli 2014)

Warum sollte ich so was unsinniges tun ich hab die Karte zum zocken und das Tut sie auch bei 1050/1350 noch locker mit ungefährlichen Temps und erträglicher Geräuschkulisse .
Und vor allem mit Maximaltakt .
Ob sie noch mehr als 1100/1400 schafft werde ich gar nicht probieren weil ich sie so niemals nutzen werde bis das nötig ist hab ich längst ne neue Graka die dann nicht 300 Watt zieht .

Mein Gehäuse ist immer geschlossen 

 Ich nehme an Du willst da vergleiche zwischen einer Karte mit 3 Lüftern aufzeigen bei der selbiges möglich ist .
 Auch wenn das ein Äpfel mit Birnenvergleich ist so musst Du bei deiner Karte dann mit 27% Lüftern gefixt auskommen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich so was unsinniges tun ich hab die Karte zum zocken und das Tut sie auch bei 1050/1350 noch locker mit ungefährlichen Temps und erträglicher Geräuschkulisse .
> Und vor allem mit Maximaltakt .
> Ob sie noch mehr als 1100/1400 schafft werde ich gar nicht probieren weil ich sie so niemals nutzen werde bis das nötig ist hab ich längst ne neue Graka die dann nicht 300 Watt zieht .
> 
> ...



Wattn Blödsinn....dafür sind die luffis der msi auch größer  los lets bench


----------



## Schmenki (29. Juli 2014)

der-rote-graf schrieb:


> Jemand nen guten Vorschlag für 2 120er Lüfter die ich auf den accelero klemmen kann? Sollten schon etwas Druck und durchsatz haben, aber trotzdem mit 7 Volt unhörbar sein^^
> Hatte jetz Tu lange nix mehr mit PC's zu tun um da noch durch zu blicken


 
Hi.

Ich habe auf meinem AX III 2x 120mm NB-eLoop B12-3 geschnürrt und vorher den Kühler modifiziert so das man die Lüfter auch festschrauben kann und nicht irgendwie mit Kabelbindern befestigt 
Wahrscheinlich leiser als alle Custom-Modelle aber nicht wirklich OC geeignet über langem Zeitraum da ich eine schlechte Gehäuse-Belüftung habe.
Das Gehäuse heizt gerne mal auf gute 36° auf. 

Hier nochmal zwei Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (29. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich so was unsinniges tun ich hab die Karte zum zocken und das Tut sie auch bei 1050/1350 noch locker mit ungefährlichen Temps und erträglicher Geräuschkulisse .
> Und vor allem mit Maximaltakt .
> Ob sie noch mehr als 1100/1400 schafft werde ich gar nicht probieren weil ich sie so niemals nutzen werde bis das nötig ist hab ich längst ne neue Graka die dann nicht 300 Watt zieht .
> 
> ...



Um die karte zu testen... wozu denn sonst.
Es vergleicht einfach die allgemeine Leistungsfähigkeit.
Gruß


----------



## Gamiac (29. Juli 2014)

So wie ich sie im Moment zum spielen nutze drehen die Lüfter auch nur um die 40% und die GPU wird ca 65 Grad warm maximal während mein Game in maximaler Qualität full HD mir 60 Frames läuft das reicht mir als Leistung


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> So wie ich sie im Moment zum spielen nutze drehen die Lüfter auch nur um die 40% und die GPU wird ca 65 Grad warm maximal während mein Game in maximaler Qualität full HD mir 60 Frames läuft das reicht mir als Leistung



Jo dann je eine halbe Stunde heaven und direkt danach valley @Max laufen lassen und mit gpuz mitloggen und hier posten die logfile . Gehäuseluffis auf Minimum und natürlich seitenwand zu


----------



## noname545 (29. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo dann je eine halbe Stunde heaven und direkt danach valley @Max laufen lassen und mit gpuz mitloggen und hier posten die logfile . Gehäuseluffis auf Minimum und natürlich seitenwand zu



selbst wenn er das macht, wird die MSI trotzdem wärmer und lauter als die Tri-X. Gegen den gewaltigen Kühler der Tri-x oder Vapor hat die MSI keine chance. Wie es gegen die PCS+ ausschaut, denke ich mal das die MSI besser ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> selbst wenn er das macht, wird die MSI trotzdem wärmer und lauter als die Tri-X. Gegen den gewaltigen Kühler der Tri-x oder Vapor hat die MSI keine chance. Wie es gegen die PCS+ ausschaut, denke ich mal das die MSI besser ist.



Die pcs+ ist auch nicht schlechter als die tri x  es soll ja auch kein Schwanzvergleich sein....sondern mal möchte die Unterschiede vergleichen


----------



## Roundy (29. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> selbst wenn er das macht, wird die MSI trotzdem wärmer und lauter als die Tri-X. Gegen den gewaltigen Kühler der Tri-x oder Vapor hat die MSI keine chance. Wie es gegen die PCS+ ausschaut, denke ich mal das die MSI besser ist.



Ahjaa... ok... die msi musst du mir zeigen 
Die pcs+ ist mindestens so gut dabei wie ne tri-x, außerdem solls wie evga schon sagte kein schwanzvergleich werden, sondern einfach die karten vergleichen, und dementsprechend auch zu ner bessere Beratung beitragen. 
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (29. Juli 2014)

ich hab ja selber die PCS+ die hat ja 80mm lüfter, also deutlich kleiner als die MSI und tri-x


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ich hab ja selber die PCS+ die hat ja 80mm lüfter, also deutlich kleiner als die MSI und tri-x


Steht der TriX trotzdem in nix nach. 

Habe ja schon hier einen Vergleich gemacht.


----------



## Roundy (29. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ich hab ja selber die PCS+ die hat ja 80mm lüfter, also deutlich kleiner als die MSI und tri-x


 
dafür hat die msi nur zwei...
eben für sowas soll er ja benchen.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> dafür hat die msi nur zwei...
> eben für sowas soll er ja benchen.
> Gruß



Jo wo bleibt er denn


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo wo bleibt er denn


 

 Ich bin die ganze Zeit da und verfolge das hier aber deswegen lass ich mich auf diesen sinnfreien Schwanzvergleich gar nicht erst ein .
 Die PCS+ oder besser gesagt ich würde in dem Fall lieber die fast Baugleiche Royal Ace vorziehen ist in jedem Fall besser als die Strix oder auch als die MSI wenn man das nach euren Maßstäben misst ist allerdings ein 3 Slot Monster und spielt damit in einer anderen Liga .
 Kann sich also von mir aus mit der Lightning oder der Vapor X messen und ist da in etwa das was die Turbo Duo gegen die Gaming ist .
 Das ich meine Karte mit eurem Test so bestenfalls Schrotten würde ist es absolut lächerlich darauf zu warten das ich es versuche .
 Bin doch der Gamiac und nicht der Maniac oder.
 Was mich in etwa erwartet weis ich lange bevor ich das teil gekauft hab und genau das leistet sie und bevor ich an meinem Gehäuse rum frickel damit ne das ne >PCS+ reinpasst säge ich lieber 3 Zentimeter von der Karte ab und schau ob sie dann noch funktioniert .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Ich bin die ganze Zeit da und verfolge das hier aber deswegen lass ich mich auf diesen sinnfreien Schwanzvergleich gar nicht erst ein .
> Die PCS+ oder besser gesagt ich würde in dem Fall lieber die fast Baugleiche Royal Ace vorziehen ist in jedem Fall besser als die Strix oder auch als die MSI wenn man das nach euren Maßstäben misst ist allerdings ein 3 Slot Monster und spielt damit in einer anderen Liga .
> Kann sich also von mir aus mit der Lightning oder der Vapor X messen und ist da in etwa das was die Turbo Duo gegen die Gaming ist .
> Das ich meine Karte mit eurem Test so bestenfalls Schrotten würde ist es absolut lächerlich darauf zu warten das ich es versuche .
> ...



Kein Schwanzvergleich ....wir wissen das die gaming usw schlechter sind wir wollen nur die direkten unterschiede sehen .

Und übrigens deine gaming kannste damit doch gar nicht zerstören , da diese ja bei dir nicht höher dreht als 40% & nicht heißer wird als 65Grad @games ......also los  oder du lügst uns was vor.......was stimmt denn jetzt?


----------



## Roundy (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Ich bin die ganze Zeit da und verfolge das hier aber deswegen lass ich mich auf diesen sinnfreien Schwanzvergleich gar nicht erst ein .
> Die PCS+ oder besser gesagt ich würde in dem Fall lieber die fast Baugleiche Royal Ace vorziehen ist in jedem Fall besser als die Strix oder auch als die MSI wenn man das nach euren Maßstäben misst ist allerdings ein 3 Slot Monster und spielt damit in einer anderen Liga .
> Kann sich also von mir aus mit der Lightning oder der Vapor X messen und ist da in etwa das was die Turbo Duo gegen die Gaming ist .
> Das ich meine Karte mit eurem Test so bestenfalls Schrotten würde ist es absolut lächerlich darauf zu warten das ich es versuche .
> ...



Mensch wir wollen dir doch nix böses...
Es geht einfach darum ob man die karte bei eben diesem Szenario (kleines Gehäuse in das keine pcs oder so reinpasst) empfehlen kann oder lieber doch nen größeres Gehäuse. 
Es soll einfach die Schwächen und stärken der karte aufzeigen.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juli 2014)

Jo so ist es.

Und übrigens die turbo Duo und die vtx3d haben nur 2x 92mm luffis und die xfx hat nur 2x 90mm.


----------



## Ralle@ (30. Juli 2014)

Was wollt ihr getestet haben?
Habe gestern eine HIS 290X ICEQ Turbo in ein ITX Prodigy gequetscht, gequetscht deswegen da nicht mehr viel Platz ist


----------



## Roundy (30. Juli 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr getestet haben?
> Habe gestern eine HIS 290X ICEQ Turbo in ein ITX Prodigy gequetscht, gequetscht deswegen da nicht mehr viel Platz ist



Heaven ne halbe stunde gefolgt von valley ne halbe Stunde, das ganze @1000/1250mhz und 40% luffi gefixt.
Beide benches im vollbild und mit gpu z mitloggen lassen. 
Gruß


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

Die der MSI sind auch nur 90mm laut Datenblatt und ihr müßt schon lesen so wie ich sie im Moment betreibe ist das so mit den Temps und den Lüftern .
Wenn ich sie voll belaste dann wird sie bestimmt 85 Grad auf die Cpu bekommen und die Lüfter mit 70% oder so was rumorgeln wobei dann immer noch nicht klar ist wie viel Umdrehungen die jeweiligen Lüfter bei gleicher % Zahl haben und welche Geräusche dabei verursacht werden .
Im Moment reichen 750/1000 um wot und wowp auf Maximum mit 60 Frames zu zocken wobei die karte dann untervoltet maximal 107 watt durch die Spawas zieht und dabei 87 watt an die GPU abliefert .
Das ist was interessant für mich ist und was da passiert wenn ich bei gleicher Lüfter Drehzahl 250 Watt+ durch Spawas jage passiert brauche ich nicht zu testen das ist Blödsinn .
Wenn ihr eure karten Schrotten wollt weil ihr sie dann eh völlig ausgenudelt weiterverkauft und die Stromrechnung von Mami und Papi gezahlt wird ist mir auch schnuppe .
Sry aber so muss euch einsortieren bei den Texten die ihr bringt .
Und noch was ich lüge nur wenn ich damit jemanden der es wert ist vor Schaden bewahre .

Interessant wäre dann höchstens noch wie nah die jeweilige Gpu am optimalen Mittelwert von 85% ist was in meinem fall mit 81,3 nicht schlecht aussieht obwohl in meinem Fall da ich nicht vor habe groß zu Übertakten damit 88,7 ein schöneres Ergebniss wäre .

 Gibt es keinen thread für Grafikkarten OC und bench mehr hier .


----------



## Ralle@ (30. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Heaven ne halbe stunde gefolgt von valley ne halbe Stunde, das ganze @1000/1250mhz und 40% luffi gefixt.
> Beide benches im vollbild und mit gpu z mitloggen lassen.
> Gruß


 
Ich werde es mal so weiter geben.
Beide Benches mit max. Quali?


@Gamiac

Was wirst denn gleich so aggressiv?
Es kann nix passieren da die Karte vorher abschaltet.


----------



## Roundy (30. Juli 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich werde es mal so weiter geben.
> Beide Benches mit max. Quali?



Jop.
Gruß


----------



## Ralle@ (30. Juli 2014)

Ich habe es so weitergegeben.
Spätestens am Freitag habt ihr das Log File.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. Juli 2014)

Lasst den Aggressor mal toben wie er möchte. Ist ja auch keiner gezwungen.
Solange ich meine Stromrechnung von Mami und Papi bezahlt bekomme, die mir ganz nebenbei eine (damals) knapp 400 € teure GraKa von ihrem Friseurin und Mahlergehalt haben kaufen müssen. Wärend ich 19 Jahre bin und in die dritte Klasse der Waldorfschule gehe.
Das alles schreibe ich natürlich nur, falls es der ein oder andere noch nicht zwischen meinen Zeilen gelesen haben sollte.

*ACHTUNG* das war Ironie (hast du aber siiiicher schon zwischen den Zeilen gelesen)

BTT: Ich habe in gestern mal wieder extremst mit Framedrops in BF4 zu kämpfen gehabt. Was zum Geier kann man da nur machen? Habe momentan auch in anderen Foren mein Leid geklagt. Ich starte den PC und BF4 läuft sauber. Nach einer gewissen Zeit bekomme ich massive Framedrops zw. 120 (locked) und <40 FPS.

Zum Thema, dabei schwankt die GPU-Auslastung zwischen 35-100% und der Takt zwischen knapp 600-1050 MHz (aktuell). Powerlimit hab ich auf +20% und Temperatur liegt maximal bei 75°C.
Die Temperatur kann also ausgeschlossen werden, da Target bei 94°C (richtig). Powertarget kann es wohl kaum sein, da ich erstens -69 mV fahre, zweitens +20% eingestellt habe und drittens die Schwankungen erst nach 0,5-1,5 h (unterschiedlich) auftauchen.
An Mantle liegt es auch nicht, da ich gestern mal beides auf einem 48 Player Server Pearl Market getestet habe (Mantle bringt bei meiner Konfiguration und Einstellung Minimum 25 FPS).

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Liegt es am Treiber oder am Spiel??? Die Karte würde ich auf Grund des o.g. ausschließen?!?!?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Ich bin die ganze Zeit da und verfolge das hier aber deswegen lass ich mich auf diesen sinnfreien Schwanzvergleich gar nicht erst ein .
> Die PCS+ oder besser gesagt ich würde in dem Fall lieber die fast Baugleiche Royal Ace vorziehen ist in jedem Fall besser als die Strix oder auch als die MSI wenn man das nach euren Maßstäben misst ist allerdings ein 3 Slot Monster und spielt damit in einer anderen Liga .
> Kann sich also von mir aus mit der Lightning oder der Vapor X messen und ist da in etwa das was die Turbo Duo gegen die Gaming ist .
> Das ich meine Karte mit eurem Test so bestenfalls Schrotten würde ist es absolut lächerlich darauf zu warten das ich es versuche .
> ...



Das hat nix mit Schwanzvergleich zu tun. Wenn du behauptet der Twin Forzr kann es dank neuer Revision mit der TriX aufnehmen, dann Beweis es doch und mach den Test mit den Settings. Und wer das was Schrötter muss schon viel Talent aufweisen.



GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Lasst den Aggressor mal toben wie er möchte. Ist ja auch keiner gezwungen.
> Solange ich meine Stromrechnung von Mami und Papi bezahlt bekomme, die mir ganz nebenbei eine (damals) knapp 400 € teure GraKa von ihrem Friseurin und Mahlergehalt haben kaufen müssen. Wärend ich 19 Jahre bin und in die dritte Klasse der Waldorfschule gehe.
> Das alles schreibe ich natürlich nur, falls es der ein oder andere noch nicht zwischen meinen Zeilen gelesen haben sollte.
> 
> *ACHTUNG* das war Ironie (hast du aber siiiicher schon zwischen den Zeilen gelesen)


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

Overclock3D :: Review :: MSI R9 290 Gaming Review :: Introduction and Technical Specifications

Overclock3D :: Review :: Club3D R9 290 Royal Ace Review :: Conclusion


 Hier kann man ganz genau nachlesen was einen erwartet und die machen wirklich objektive reviews .
 Ich habe zwar nicht direkt behauptet das die Strix schlechter als die MSI ist aber für meinen Fall ist sie das sicher weil erstens ist die zu lang und zweitens würde sie die Optik verschandeln wenn ich mal ins Gehäuse schau hab da schließlich ein Fenster und will kein Augenkrebs bekommen wenn da zwischen Schwarz rot auf einmal Orange auftaucht .
 Und nochmal warum soll ich das mit dem test machen ist doch klar was dann passiert die spawas werden sinnlos mit zu wenig bewegter Luft versorgt und bestenfalls geht irgendwas kaputt .


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Overclock3D :: Review :: MSI R9 290 Gaming Review :: Introduction and Technical Specifications
> 
> Overclock3D :: Review :: Club3D R9 290 Royal Ace Review :: Conclusion
> 
> ...





Gamiac schrieb:


> ....
> Die PCS+ oder besser gesagt ich würde in dem Fall lieber die fast Baugleiche Royal Ace vorziehen ist in jedem Fall besser als die Strix oder auch als die MSI wenn man das nach euren Maßstäben misst ist allerdings ein 3 Slot Monster und spielt damit in einer anderen Liga.
> ....



Ahh...

Da für Dich nur "Länge" und "Optik" eine Rolle spielt um die Karte zu beurteilen, ist es natürlich völlig unnötig sie auf Ihre Leistungsfähigkeit zu testen. Außer Du tust es, um die Karte "bestenfalls" zu schrotten und um Dir dann eine R9 270X zu zulegen. Die sind kürzer und optisch auch sehr ansprechend und kommen den von Dir gewählten Taktraten ("Im Moment reichen 750/1000...") in der Leistung auf jeden Fall zu Gute.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Overclock3D :: Review :: MSI R9 290 Gaming Review :: Introduction and Technical Specifications
> 
> Overclock3D :: Review :: Club3D R9 290 Royal Ace Review :: Conclusion
> 
> ...


Es ist jetzt nicht an dich gerichtet, aber merken die meisten nicht, dass man die RoyalAce und PCS+ nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen kann? Schaut euch die Lüfterabdeckung beider Karten an - die sind unterschiedlich. [emoji33]
Und allein das beeinflusst schon viel.


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ahh...
> 
> Da für Dich nur "Länge" und "Optik" eine Rolle spielt um die Karte zu beurteilen, ist es natürlich völlig unnötig sie auf Ihre Leistungsfähigkeit zu testen. Außer Du tust es, um die Karte "bestenfalls" zu schrotten und um Dir dann eine R9 270X zu zulegen. Die sind kürzer und optisch auch sehr ansprechend und kommen den von Dir gewählten Taktraten ("Im Moment reichen 750/1000...") in der Leistung auf jeden Fall zu Gute.



Ich hätte die MSI auch gekauft wenn sie Lila wäre weil sie einfach von denen welche in mein Gehäuse passen die beste ist fertig und nur weil ich sie jetzt mit 750 oder 850 mhz laufen lasse bedeutet das nicht das ich das für immer so lasse ich will die Karte ja noch mindestens 2 Jahre nutzen .
 Übrigens ist es von AMD so vorgesehen das man die Karte so taktet wie man es braucht und nicht wie sie maximal kann .
 Selbs mit 750 mhz hätte sie noch Leistung wie man sie aus meiner XFX 7870 DD nie und nimmer auch nur ansatzweiße herausbekommt auch nicht wenn ich sie mit 1200/1500 gut durch Grille .
 Und wenn das System für mich so in Ordnung ist geht's doch oder .
 kann jeder das Konzept verfolgen welches er für passend hält und meine Karte passt nicht in euer Konzept und eure nicht in meines .
 Ist das schwer zu verstehen dann wird's wahrscheinlich doch mal Zeit für Walldorfschule .


----------



## Schmenki (30. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Heaven ne halbe stunde gefolgt von valley ne halbe Stunde, das ganze @1000/1250mhz und 40% luffi gefixt.
> Beide benches im vollbild und mit gpu z mitloggen lassen.
> Gruß


 
In Vollbild?
Ich habe einen 1440p Monitor und da wird die Karte im Vollbildmodus und dieser Auflösung mehr beansprucht. 
Oder soll ich mal auf 1080p im Vollbildmodus testen?

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Overclock3D :: Review :: MSI R9 290 Gaming Review :: Introduction and Technical Specifications
> 
> Overclock3D :: Review :: Club3D R9 290 Royal Ace Review :: Conclusion
> 
> ...


 


Gamiac schrieb:


> *Ich hätte die MSI auch gekauft wenn sie Lila wäre weil sie einfach von denen welche in mein Gehäuse passen die beste ist fertig* und nur weil ich sie jetzt mit 750 oder 850 mhz laufen lasse bedeutet das nicht das ich das für immer so lasse ich will die Karte ja noch mindestens 2 Jahre nutzen .
> Übrigens ist es von AMD so vorgesehen das man die Karte so taktet wie man es braucht und nicht wie sie maximal kann .
> Selbs mit 750 mhz hätte sie noch Leistung wie man sie aus meiner XFX 7870 DD nie und nimmer auch nur ansatzweiße herausbekommt auch nicht wenn ich sie mit 1200/1500 gut durch Grille .
> Und wenn das System für mich so in Ordnung ist geht's doch oder .
> ...



Alles klar 

Ich akzeptiere Deine Meinung GG - Einzelnorm

An dieser Stelle wird's mit auch als Waldorfschüler zu dumm. Ich geh meinen Namen tanzen


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2014)

Meine Karte läuft auch nur mit 775/1300 die ganze Zeit (Trix). (-35% PT)
Da ich im Moment nur Blade and Soul spiele und die Leistung locker reicht für max Einstellungen, ist es logisch, dass ich die Karte auf Sparflamme laufen lasse.
Wie ihr diesem Test entnehmen könnt AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase, ist eine R9 290 mit nur 662MHz Takt auf dem Niveau der R9 280X. (schaut auch die Seite 8 in dem Test an, um zu sehen wie weit das Referenzmodell runtertaktet bei 40% Lüfterspeed)
Mit 890-947MHz ist man dann auf dem Niveau einer Referenz GTX 780. (PS eventuell hat sich mittlerweile was geändert durch diverse Treiberupdates)
Man muss die 290er @ Full HD in den meisten Szenarien nicht wirklich übertakten, ganz im Gegenteil eher runtertakten und undervolten, kommt natürlich auch auf das Game an und die Grafiksettings die man nutzt.
Habe ja meine Trix mittlerweile schon einige Monate und noch immer absolut zufrieden und keinerlei Probleme bis Dato.


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Juli 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meine Karte läuft auch nur mit 775/1300 die ganze Zeit (Trix). (-35% PT)
> Da ich im Moment nur Blade and Soul spiele und die Leistung locker reicht für max Einstellungen, ist es logisch, dass ich die Karte auf Sparflamme laufen lasse.
> Wie ihr diesem Test entnehmen könnt AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase, ist eine R9 290 mit nur 662MHz Takt auf dem Niveau der R9 280X. (schaut auch die Seite 8 in dem Test an, um zu sehen wie weit das Referenzmodell runtertaktet bei 40% Lüfterspeed)
> Mit 890-947MHz ist man dann auf dem Niveau einer Referenz GTX 780. (PS eventuell hat sich mittlerweile was geändert durch diverse Treiberupdates)
> ...


Dich gibts ja auch noch 

An sich eine gute Idee. Sollte ich auch mal in Beträgt ziehen. Bei Banished brauch ich denke ich keine 1GHz Volllast


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. Juli 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meine Karte läuft auch nur mit 775/1300 die ganze Zeit (Trix). (-35% PT)
> Da ich im Moment nur Blade and Soul spiele und die Leistung locker reicht für max Einstellungen, ist es logisch, dass ich die Karte auf Sparflamme laufen lasse.
> Wie ihr diesem Test entnehmen könnt AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase, ist eine R9 290 mit nur 662MHz Takt auf dem Niveau der R9 280X. (schaut auch die Seite 8 in dem Test an, um zu sehen wie weit das Referenzmodell runtertaktet bei 40% Lüfterspeed)
> Mit 890-947MHz ist man dann auf dem Niveau einer Referenz GTX 780. (PS eventuell hat sich mittlerweile was geändert durch diverse Treiberupdates)
> ...


 
Hi Duvar,
interessanter Leistungsvergleich. War mir gar nicht so bewusst! Dann sind sicher alle R9 290 über 1000MHz min. an der Leistung der Referenz 290*X* ran.


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hi Duvar,
> interessanter Leistungsvergleich. War mir gar nicht so bewusst! Dann sind sicher alle R9 290 über 1000MHz min. an der Leistung der Referenz 290*X* ran.



Hallo zusammen,
ich lese schon gelegentlich noch hier mit. 

Also eine Referenz 290X ist ja mit ihrem Kühler ein Albtraum. Damit die ihrem max Takt halten kann, muss sie extrem laut aufdrehen.
Auf selbem Takt ist die X Version NUR rund 4-5% schneller, was total lächerlich ist, denn ob ich 40 oder 42 FPS habe spielt sicherlich keine Rolle, oder ob ich 100 oder 104 FPS hab.
So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, lässt sich die non X Version auch meistens höher übertakten.
Alles in allem sollten man sich von der X Version fernhalten, weil die sich einfach nicht lohnt und man das gesparte Geld lieber anderweitig investiert.


----------



## Heroman_overall (30. Juli 2014)

Ich hab gestern auch ein wenig mit dem Takt gespielt und herausgefunden, dass meine 290 Vapor-X bei -75mV im MSI AB den Takt von 1030/1200 erfolgreich mitmacht. In vielen Spielen merk ich vom Speichertakt nichts und die Grafikkarte arbeitet mit 35-37% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Die Temperatur für die GPU liegt bei +- 80Grad, die Spannungswandler bei +-75Grad. Die Leistung reicht bei mir selbst für 1440p dicke. Das sind eben mal 100mV weniger als die Vapor-X im Orginalzustand hat. 

Werd die Tage mal testen, mit welchem Takt die Grafikkarte bei -100mV noch arbeitet. Bin mit dem Ergebnis aber erstmal zufrieden. Sollte es doch ein Spiel geben wo es nicht reicht, hab ich im MSI AB noch ein Profil mit mehr Takt auf Reserve.


----------



## Roundy (30. Juli 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> In Vollbild?
> Ich habe einen 1440p Monitor und da wird die Karte im Vollbildmodus und dieser Auflösung mehr beansprucht.
> Oder soll ich mal auf 1080p im Vollbildmodus testen?
> 
> ...



Jo dann @1080p
An sich ist ja egal, geht ja nur um die max Belastung, aber halt wegen Vergleichbarkeit. 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Die der MSI sind auch nur 90mm laut Datenblatt und ihr müßt schon lesen so wie ich sie im Moment betreibe ist das so mit den Temps und den Lüftern .
> Wenn ich sie voll belaste dann wird sie bestimmt 85 Grad auf die Cpu bekommen und die Lüfter mit 70% oder so was rumorgeln wobei dann immer noch nicht klar ist wie viel Umdrehungen die jeweiligen Lüfter bei gleicher % Zahl haben und welche Geräusche dabei verursacht werden .
> Im Moment reichen 750/1000 um wot und wowp auf Maximum mit 60 Frames zu zocken wobei die karte dann untervoltet maximal 107 watt durch die Spawas zieht und dabei 87 watt an die GPU abliefert .
> Das ist was interessant für mich ist und was da passiert wenn ich bei gleicher Lüfter Drehzahl 250 Watt+ durch Spawas jage passiert brauche ich nicht zu testen das ist Blödsinn .
> ...



Unterlasse die blöde Kommentare bitte. Ich bin 37 Jahre Jung , habe zwei Kinder und ein eigenes Haus und ich muss mich von dir , der behauptet das die gaming die trix platt macht , nichts unterstellen !!

erstens habe ich meine vapo auch untertaktet auf 1000/1300mhz @-31mv und diese taktis laufen bei mir auch mit min Umdrehungen von 20% (idle) bei unter 85 grad gpu und vrms auch unter 85 grad bei sommerlichen temps !!!!


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Unterlasse die blöde Kommentare bitte. Ich bin 37 Jahre Jung , habe zwei Kinder und ein eigenes Haus und ich muss mich von dir , der behauptet das die gaming die trix platt macht , nichts unterstellen !!
> 
> erstens habe ich meine vapo auch untertaktet auf 1000/1300mhz @-31mv und diese taktis laufen bei mir auch mit min Umdrehungen von 20% (idle) bei unter 85 grad gpu und vrms auch unter 85 grad bei sommerlichen temps !!!!



 Na toll jetzt hast Du aber mal richtig den Erwachsenen raushängen lassen .
 Nur wo hab ich bitte behauptet das die Gaming die Trix platt macht wie Du es so schön formulierst .
 Ich habe auch zwei Kinder bin Älter als Du und hab kein Haus .
 Haste auch noch ne Jacht oder einen Ferrari .
 Mann das Wot Forum ist schon echt der Brüller aber hier geht's ja noch viel besser ab .
 Du glaubst gar nicht wie mein Psychologisch geschulter Geist sich bei so was amüsiert .


----------



## Roundy (30. Juli 2014)

Leute leute es geht ei fach drum dass so dinger wie "mami und papi bezahlen den strom" hier ned hingehören. 
Is doch schon wenn er n haus hat, und eigentlich genauso egal wie der rest.
Es geht einfach darum, dass man besser empfehlen kann wenn man sich auf tests beruft.
Nehmt doch nich immer alles gleich persönlich. 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Na toll jetzt hast Du aber mal richtig den Erwachsenen raushängen lassen .
> Nur wo hab ich bitte behauptet das die Gaming die Trix platt macht wie Du es so schön formulierst .
> Ich habe auch zwei Kinder bin Älter als Du und hab kein Haus .
> Haste auch noch ne Jacht oder einen Ferrari .
> ...



Jo zwei Autos aber kein Ferrari leider  

Ist doch auch nicht böse gemeint mensch.... du hast doch geschrieben das du mit max 65 grad und 40% zoggst Wir wissen alle das die Gaming / DC II / XFX DD / Turbo Duo usw schlechter sind. Wir wollen doch nur vergleichen und die Unterschiede sehen Dann lass doch mal deine mit originaler Luffikurve und auf 1000/1250mhz die Benches durchlaufen.
Wie gesagt wir wollen dir nichts Böses und freuen uns über jede Beteiligung hier im Thread


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

Na dann wird die karte je nach Zimmertemperatur 83-87 Grad die Lüfter drehen so um die 60% und der wärmere der beiden Spawas wird 75 Grad .

Von der Lautstärke ist das dann in etwa zwischen Lautlos und dem was ein ein stock Lüfter auf ner GTX570 so zum Beispiel an Geräuschkulisse produziert .
Aber der Kühler hat die Situation auch mit 1050/1350 und mehr jederzeit unter Kontrolle und die karte muss nicht runter Takten .
Wie sich das bei der Turbo Duo verhält bin ich nicht sicher aber weitaus besser als das was Asus
mit der DC II abliefert ist es sicher und die ist noch nicht mal Dual Slot oder ?
 Ok das mit der DCII scheint auch besser zu sein als ursprünglich getestet zumindest haben das Besitzer der Karte so berichtet .


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

Übrigens ging es mir eigentlich darum darauf hinzuweisen das MSI das komplette design der Karte noch mal überarbeitet hat und sie jetzt vom Finish her perfekt ist .
 Wunderte mich das es darüber nirgends ein Wort zu finden gab bis jetzt und immer nur Bilder mit dem ursprünglichen halbfertigen Design zu finden waren .
 Wie die Karte performt und das sie für extreme OC und totale silent Freaks ungeeignet ist kann man in vielen Reviews nachlesen und da hat sich auch nichts dran geändert .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Übrigens ging es mir eigentlich darum darauf hinzuweisen das MSI das komplette design der Karte noch mal überarbeitet hat und sie jetzt vom Finish her perfekt ist .
> Wunderte mich das es darüber nirgends ein Wort zu finden gab bis jetzt und immer nur Bilder mit dem ursprünglichen halbfertigen Design zu finden waren .
> Wie die Karte performt und das sie für extreme OC und totale silent Freaks ungeeignet ist kann man in vielen Reviews nachlesen und da hat sich auch nichts dran geändert .



ich hatte auch nirgends gelesen , das es eine überarbeitete Version der Gaming gibt auch die PCS+ wurde überarbeitet was auch nirgends stand schade eigentlich ....würde sich ja auch bei deren Verkaufszahlen positiv machen


----------



## Ralle@ (30. Juli 2014)

@Evgasüchtiger

Also wenn die Karte so getestet wird wie ihr eure Sapphire Trixx und PCS+ testet, dann schaltet die Karte ab. Habe es vorhin mit TeamView geprüft, durch den Valley Benchmark kommt die Karte noch, die GPU hat dabei 88°, VRM1 99°, VRM2 115°, aber durch den Heaven Bench schafft es die Karte nicht, da schaltet der Rechner ab.
Und zwar genau ab 121° VRM2 Temperatur macht die Karte dicht, dazu muss ich sagen die Karte hat eine sehr hohe Asic (92,3%) was sich an den hohen VRM Temps wiederspiegelt. Mit Vsync zocken ist sicherlich kein Problem aber Vollast und so niedrige Lüfter geht bei seiner Karte nicht, gut heute ist es auch noch sehr warm und sein kleines Case tut sein übriges was die Temps angeht.


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

Also mein Case ist wohl klein aber sehr gut belüftet und das es aus Alu ist tut ein übriges .
Wenn ich so zocke das die karte nur 66Grad heiß wird und die Lüfter mit 40% drehen heißt das nicht das ich die Lüfter Drehzahl dort gefixt habe sondern einfach nur das die Automatik sie nicht höher hat drehen lassen .
Schließlich ist die Lüfter Automatik ja dazu da um bei höheren Temperaturen mit höheren Drehzahlen gegen zu wirken .
Aber schön das Du diesen Unsinnigen Test gemacht hast da habe ich jetzt wenigstens ruhe und keiner verlangt das ich meine Karte Quäle .
 Ach ja und das sie nicht höher gedreht haben sehe ich weil ich mein System ständig mit open Hardware Monitor überwache und so sehe wenn es irgendwo kritisch wird .


----------



## Roundy (30. Juli 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Also wenn die Karte so getestet wird wie ihr eure Sapphire Trixx und PCS+ testet, dann schaltet die Karte ab. Habe es vorhin mit TeamView geprüft, durch den Valley Benchmark kommt die Karte noch, die GPU hat dabei 88°, VRM1 99°, VRM2 115°, aber durch den Heaven Bench schafft es die Karte nicht, da schaltet der Rechner ab.
> Und zwar genau ab 121° VRM2 Temperatur macht die Karte dicht, dazu muss ich sagen die Karte hat eine sehr hohe Asic (92,3%) was sich an den hohen VRM Temps wiederspiegelt. Mit Vsync zocken ist sicherlich kein Problem aber Vollast und so niedrige Lüfter geht bei seiner Karte nicht, gut heute ist es auch noch sehr warm und sein kleines Case tut sein übriges was die Temps angeht.



Vielen dank für den test 
Kannst dann vllt. Nur bei valley mitloggen?
Gruß


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. Juli 2014)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit permanent den Maximaltakt (3D Takt) an zu legen? Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, das man mit dem nVidia Inspector einstellen kann, das die GraKa ab 20% Last auf Maximaltakt läuft.
Damit könnte ich evtl meine FPS-Drops in BF4 reduzieren.


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2014)

Nach ner halben Stunde Blade and Soul sieht es bei mir folgendermaßen aus:
Karte: R9 290 TriX OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuselüfter (Storm Trooper) auf Minimum und die Lüfterkurve der Karte auf auto. 
Eingestellte Taktraten 775/1300 bei -35% Power Limit. (Sapphire Trixx Tool)
Raumtemp. 24°C
ASIC 81.5

Eigentlich sinnlos mit diesem Game zu testen, nur zocke ich grad halt nix anderes


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juli 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nach ner halben Stunde Blade and Soul sieht es bei mir folgendermaßen aus:
> Karte: R9 290 TriX OC
> 
> Gehäuselüfter (Storm Trooper) auf Minimum und die Lüfterkurve der Karte auf auto.
> ...



Den gpuz reiter kannste auch länger ziehen , dann brauchste auch nicht zwei Screens machen 

danke schon mal für den Test.

Könntest eventuell mal unseren Test machen mit heaven und valley wenn du möchtest  1000/1250mhz und luffi auf 40% gefixt und die logfile hier posten


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2014)

Sry habe kein heaven oder valley mehr 
Hab doch damals schon alles auf Herz und Nieren getestet.
Wen es interessiert, kann ja mal ab hier und die darauf folgenden Seiten lesen.
Hab dort Games/Firestrike/Heaven etc alles duch getestet und die Resultate gepostet.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ries-overclocking-undervolting-thread-99.html
Was erhofft ihr euch denn von dem von euch vorgeschlagenen Test?
Sry bin nicht mehr up to date in diesem Thread bzw im Forum.
Ihr könnt ja auch meine Beiträge über mein Profil anzeigen lassen und ab Februar meine postings überfliegen. (Wen die TriX Resultate interessieren)
Sehe grad, in dem Thread, welchen ich verlinkt habe, habe ich nicht all zu viel gepostet.
In diesem Thread habe ich wohl das meiste gepostet nehme ich an, hier sind paar Valley Werte @ 45% Lüfterspeed http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-280.html#post6184192


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Juli 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> In diesem Thread habe ich wohl das meiste gepostet nehme ich an [...] http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-280.html#post6184192


Nö  habe hier 1000+ Beiträge  gefolgt von EVGA und dann dürftest kommen. Hat sich viel geändert seit Februar.

Aber deine Tipps finden heute noch Anwendung


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2014)

Die Aussage war nur auf meine Beiträge bezogen Mensch 
Wie schauts aus mit den Firestrike Resultaten?
Sehe dort nur eine AMD Karte (290X) über mir bei den Single Karten, bencht keiner dort?
Habs leider nur auf Platz 11 geschafft, aber meine CPU macht leider nicht genug mit 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...wbot-ranking-3dmark-2013-sky-diver-added.html
Also packt die Vapor X/ PCS+ etc raus und katapultiert meine Karte mal paar Ränge runter. 

Edit: Sehe grad, dass der EVGA auch meine Taktraten drauf geprügelt hat + seine CPU (selbe wie meine) höher getaktet hat + schnelleren Speicher hat, dennoch nur Platz 17, merkwürdig...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juli 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Aussage war nur auf meine Beiträge bezogen Mensch
> Wie schauts aus mit den Firestrike Resultaten?
> Sehe dort nur eine AMD Karte (290X) über mir bei den Single Karten, bencht keiner dort?
> Habs leider nur auf Platz 11 geschafft, aber meine CPU macht leider nicht genug mit
> ...



Jo wird am Treiber liegen ....keine Ahnung warum ....du könntest mal im 3dmark11 vom zweiten schmeissen 

und heaven und valley könntest du schnell runterladen für unseren Test


----------



## Heroman_overall (30. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit permanent den Maximaltakt (3D Takt) an zu legen? Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, das man mit dem nVidia Inspector einstellen kann, das die GraKa ab 20% Last auf Maximaltakt läuft.
> Damit könnte ich evtl meine FPS-Drops in BF4 reduzieren.



Wenn du den MSI Afterburner hast, kannst du das damit auch machen. Leg ein Profil für den 3D Takt an und speicher es unter einem der fünf vorhandenen Profile ab. Unter Settings gehst du auf das Feld Profile. Das findest du recht am Ende der Felder. Dort kannst du einen festen 2D und 3D Takt anlegen, je nachdem was du als Profil am Anfang gespeichert hast. Füge einfach beim Feld für den 2D Takt das Profil in der Liste hinzu.


----------



## noname545 (30. Juli 2014)

wie hast du Platz 11 erreicht? Habe gerademal 8905 Punkte in fire Strike erreicht
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im afterburner unter 520 Mhz zu gehen, so kann ich ich kein 2D Profil anlegen.


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

Na ja die Diskussion hat mich dann doch mal veranlasst die Grenzen der karte soweit auszuloten das ich jetzt die perfekte maximal Einstellung für Dauerbetrieb ausgelotet habe .

Die Taktraten sind dann bei 1000/1300 bei -67 anstelle von +25mv .
So zieht sie dann beim benchen oder zocken ohne v-sync maximal 200watt und selbst beim Felldonut nur 230watt .
Fan Speed bleibt dann unter 60% und die GPU unter 80 Grad .
Spawas knapp über 70 . Maximal v-core ist dann 1.084 kein plan ob das ein guter wert ist bei dem Takt ?
Und das bei den perversen Temperaturen die zur Zeit in meiner Bude sind ich denke so kann man das lassen .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Na ja die Diskussion hat mich dann doch mal veranlasst die Grenzen der karte soweit auszuloten das ich jetzt die perfekte maximal Einstellung für Dauerbetrieb ausgelotet habe .
> 
> Die Taktraten sind dann bei 1000/1300 bei -67 anstelle von +25mv .
> So zieht sie dann beim benchen oder zocken ohne v-sync maximal 200watt und selbst beim Felldonut nur 230watt .
> ...



Sieht doch echt super aus. Freut mich für dich 

Wow -67mv eingestellt im Afterburner ? respekt . Wieviel Spannung  liegt denn real an Avg? 

Welchen asic haste nochmal? 

mit welchem game getestet ? bf4 und TR ist Gut.
Auch der Valley bench heitzt richtig gut .


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

Habe Wot gezockt maximal Qualität ohne v-sync , Vantage extreme , DX 11 Furmark Basic und vom Kombuster den Fellldonut .
Nach meinen Erfahrungen reicht aber schon Vantage um ein instabiles OC zum abschmieren zu bringen .
Im Desktopbetrieb liegt dann 0.914 v-core an und beim zocken springt er zwischen 0.038 und 0.055 v-core .

 Ich zieh gerade mal die heaven bench und zieh die aber ich mache das schon was länger und hab bei den Einstellungen ein sicheres Gefühl das die stabil ist jetzt .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wow -67mv eingestellt im Afterburner ? respekt .


Bei seinem ASIC gut realisierbar. Meine VaporX hat 80,8% und braucht unter Last im spielen (Afterburner @stock +25mV) auch nur real ~1.085V


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

Also die Asic ist 81.3% und beim Heaven Extreme 1920/1200 war dann maximal 1.055 v-core und VDDC Power in maximal 169 Watt .
Temps GPU 79 , VRM1 70 , VRM2 53 , Lüfter 57% .

Hab ihn erst so 5 Minuten warm Laufen lassen und dann die Bench laufen lassen .

 Bei Wot gehen dann aber bis zu 200 Watt durch den VDDC aber sonst ändert sich nichts wirklich .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Juli 2014)

Mit -69mV im Afterburner?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Habe Wot gezockt maximal Qualität ohne v-sync , Vantage extreme , DX 11 Furmark Basic und vom Kombuster den Fellldonut .
> Nach meinen Erfahrungen reicht aber schon Vantage um ein instabiles OC zum abschmieren zu bringen .
> Im Desktopbetrieb liegt dann 0.914 v-core an und beim zocken springt er zwischen 0.038 und 0.055 v-core .
> 
> Ich zieh gerade mal die heaven bench und zieh die aber ich mache das schon was länger und hab bei den Einstellungen ein sicheres Gefühl das die stabil ist jetzt .



Valley halbe stunde laufen lassen....das heitzt so richtig . Bf4 und TR haste nicht?


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

TR sagt mir jetzt nichts BF4 hab ich nicht und Valley kannste mir mal nen link geben .
 Ich zocke nur Wot und jetzt auch WoWp und wenn warships kommt auch das aber sonst nix das ist auch mehr als genug wenn man es ernsthaft betreibt 
 Ich sage nur 80k battles in beiden zusammen seit dem Release von Wot


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> TR sagt mir jetzt nichts BF4 hab ich nicht und Valley kannste mir mal nen link geben .
> Ich zocke nur Wot und jetzt auch WoWp und wenn warships kommt auch das aber sonst nix das ist auch mehr als genug wenn man es ernsthaft betreibt
> Ich sage nur 80k battles in beiden zusammen seit dem Release von Wot


Ich spiele auch wieder viel WoT in letzter Zeit. Eine 290 ist da zwar unterfordert, und dass massiv, aber lieber zu viel als zu wenig.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> TR sagt mir jetzt nichts BF4 hab ich nicht und Valley kannste mir mal nen link geben .
> Ich zocke nur Wot und jetzt auch WoWp und wenn warships kommt auch das aber sonst nix das ist auch mehr als genug wenn man es ernsthaft betreibt
> Ich sage nur 80k battles in beiden zusammen seit dem Release von Wot



TR = Tomb Raider (2013) 



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley.html

 Bitte


----------



## Roundy (31. Juli 2014)

Ja ok im vergleich zum stock takt hab ich sogar -75mV, die pcs+ hat halt +50 schon von anfang an...
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2014)

@Pseudo 

Ist deine Vapo schon weg?

wenn ja welche karte nimmste für wakü ? die tri ?


----------



## Roundy (31. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @Pseudo
> 
> Ist deine Vapo schon weg?
> 
> wenn ja welche karte nimmste für wakü ? die tri ?



Er wollte glaub ne ref oder ne billige andere.
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (31. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ja ok im vergleich zum stock takt hab ich sogar -75mV, die pcs+ hat halt +50 schon von anfang an...
> Gruß


die neue Revision hat keine +50mV mehr. Beide Karten die ich hatte liefen am Anfang mit -12mV. Sogar auf den Speicher steht nicht mehr Elpida sondern Micron. Also die neue Revision wurde deutlich verändert, und das zum positiven. Man hört auch nichts mehr von blackscreens oder sonstige Probleme. Von daher kann man jetzt getrost zur PCS+ greifen, ohne sich Gedanken über Speicher oder blackscreens zu machen.

Ich würde zwar trotzdem die tri-x kaufen, aber leider passt sie nicht in mein Gehäuse.

Die Royal Ace ist nicht baugleich sie hat weniger phasen, nur zu Info.


----------



## Gamiac (31. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ja ok im vergleich zum stock takt hab ich sogar -75mV, die pcs+ hat halt +50 schon von anfang an...
> Gruß



Klar weil sie mit 1040 Standarttakt läuft haben sie +50 draufgeknallt damit sie das auch mit dem schlechtesten Chip bringt .

Die Gaming hat +25 von Werk weil sie ja mit bis zu 1007 OC Takt von Werk läuft und das wären dann auch -94 nach der Rechnung .

Meine läuft auch noch mit noch weniger aber wenn ich sie dann im Idle betreibe kackt sie ab wenn ich den Browser Starte .
Unter Last hat sie erst bei -100 Probleme gemacht 

So was hat sehr viel mit dem Chip zu tun und ein wenig auch mit der Güte und oder Anzahl der Spawas .


----------



## Gamiac (31. Juli 2014)

Danke erst mal für den Valley link war aber gestern zu Müde .
 bin auch mit der V-core Einstellung auf -62 runter gegangen und hab ohne Brille dann -67 gelesen sry .
 Na ja heute Morgen hab ichs ja bemerkt und bin jetzt mit testen von -69 durch  .
 Stabil aber da hätte ich auch vorher schon drauf wetten können .
 Hab dann mal ne halbe stunde Valley mit -69 v-core bei 1000/1300 laufen lassen .
 GPU temp 76.0 , Lüfter 56% , VDDC  1.070 , VDDC Power in 181.1 Watt ,VDDC Power out 133.5 , VRM1 68 Grad , VRM2 50 Grad .

 Alles die maximal Werte mit GPU-z

 Die Rams sind von Hynix


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @Pseudo
> 
> Ist deine Vapo schon weg?
> 
> wenn ja welche karte nimmste für wakü ? die tri ?


Ja VaporX hat schon einen Interessenten. Sobald das Geld da ist, geht sie fort. WaKü steht noch in den Sternen. Das Geld muss erstmal sicher sein. 


Roundy schrieb:


> Er wollte glaub ne ref oder ne billige andere.
> Gruß


Kommt drauf an was am billigsten ist.
TriX hat ja auch Referenzdesign.


----------



## Gamiac (31. Juli 2014)

OK die Wette hätte ich dann gegen mich selbst verloren -69 auf dem Desktop immer noch nicht 100% stabil also doch -62


----------



## Roundy (31. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was am billigsten ist.
> TriX hat ja auch Referenzdesign.



Ich meinte nicht nur das ref pcb, sondern auch ref kühler,  wenn so eine findest wirds arg billig 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für den Valley link war aber gestern zu Müde .
> bin auch mit der V-core Einstellung auf -62 runter gegangen und hab ohne Brille dann -67 gelesen sry .
> Na ja heute Morgen hab ichs ja bemerkt und bin jetzt mit testen von -69 durch  .
> Stabil aber da hätte ich auch vorher schon drauf wetten können .
> ...



Ist doch ein Super Ergebniss  wie laut sind die 56% Luffi ?




Gamiac schrieb:


> OK die Wette hätte ich dann gegen mich selbst verloren -69 auf dem Desktop immer noch nicht 100% stabil also doch -62




jo bei mir geht unter Last auch viel mehr , nur unter Idle kackt es dann ab


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht nur das ref pcb, sondern auch ref kühler,  wenn so eine findest wirds arg billig
> Gruß


Im Handel aber nicht. Bevor die umgebaut wird, wird die Karte ja erst einmal getestet. Beim Händler gibts ja 2 Wochen. Beim Privatmann muss ich mich auf seine Aussage verlassen. Und die sind nicht immer wahrheitsgemäß.


----------



## noname545 (31. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Im Handel aber nicht. Bevor die umgebaut wird, wird die Karte ja erst einmal getestet. Beim Händler gibts ja 2 Wochen. Beim Privatmann muss ich mich auf seine Aussage verlassen. Und die sind nicht immer wahrheitsgemäß.



Also dann würde ich keine Gebrauchte kaufen, die Billigste mit Referenz PCB und Custom Kühler währe dann die Tri-x. Aber für die PowerColor gibbet es doch eine Wakü oder?

Habe in diversen Foren gelesen, dass viele Ihre PCS+ zurückgeschickt haben weil kein Hynix Speicher  Frechheit sowas, kein wunder das viele der Grakas schon geöffnet ankommen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Im Handel aber nicht. Bevor die umgebaut wird, wird die Karte ja erst einmal getestet. Beim Händler gibts ja 2 Wochen. Beim Privatmann muss ich mich auf seine Aussage verlassen. Und die sind nicht immer wahrheitsgemäß.



jo würde die trix nehmen...günstig und du hast bis zur wakü eine leise gute karte


----------



## noname545 (31. Juli 2014)

@Evga, ich weiß nicht ob das Bild von dir war, aber in GPUz kann man anscheinend die RPM der Lüfter auslesen. Bei mir sieht das so aus. Vill eicht gibt es dafür eine Einstellung? Bei mir ist der Punkt RPM leider leer.


----------



## Roundy (31. Juli 2014)

Bei mir is der auch leer, nur die % werden angezeigt. 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> Also dann würde ich keine Gebrauchte kaufen, die Billigste mit Referenz PCB und Custom Kühler währe dann die Tri-x. Aber für die PowerColor gibbet es doch eine Wakü oder?
> 
> Habe in diversen Foren gelesen, dass viele Ihre PCS+ zurückgeschickt haben weil kein Hynix Speicher  Frechheit sowas, kein wunder das viele der Grakas schon geöffnet ankommen.


Habe schon einen Kühlblock hier. Leider passt der nicht, da die PCS+ einen eigenen hat.

Sowas finde ich auch nicht schön. Zumal die wohl denken, das Elpida minderwertiger ist


----------



## noname545 (31. Juli 2014)

wurden ja nicht umsonst aufgekauft xD Außerdem hört sich Hynix viiiiel cooler an Leute die Grakas mit Elpida Speicher haben, brauchen sich hier gar nicht blicken und können die Karte gleich entsorgen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> Leute die Grakas mit Elpida Speicher haben, brauchen sich hier gar nicht blicken und können die Karte gleich entsorgen.


Sehe ich genauso!

Wenn Hunde lesen könnten, gäbe es mehr Bücher.


----------



## Gamiac (31. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Super Ergebniss  wie laut sind die 56% Luffi ?
> 
> jo bei mir geht unter Last auch viel mehr , nur unter Idle kackt es dann ab


 

 Schon deutlich zu hören aber nicht zu laut und auch nur ein starkes Luft rauschen und nicht irgendwie heulende Lüfter Motoren und Lager oder so was .
Einen tick lauter als der rückwertige 120mm Lian Li  Gehäuselüfter wenn ich ihn auf Anschlag mit 1440 upm laufen lasse .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Schon deutlich zu hören aber nicht zu laut und auch nur ein starkes Luft rauschen und nicht irgendwie heulende Lüfter Motoren und Lager oder so was .
> Einen tick lauter als der rückwertige 120mm Lian Li  Gehäuselüfter wenn ich ihn auf Anschlag mit 1440 upm laufen lasse .



Fixe doch mal auf 50% & lasse eine halbe stunde valley laufen ....denke die temps sind dann auch noch voll im grünen


----------



## Schmenki (31. Juli 2014)

Habe gestern auch mal einen Testlauf gemacht mit -19mV, 1000/1250MHz und fix 40% auf meine eLoop 120mm Lüfter.
Temps nach Valley lagen bei 74° GPU und 84° VRM1 bei 30° Gehäusetemperatur.
Bei 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist meine SATA Festplatte lauter als alle anderen Lüfter.

GPU-Z hat auch mit gelogt aber habe das Log-File zu Hause und kann bei Interesse nachher mal uploaden.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (31. Juli 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch mal einen Testlauf gemacht mit -19mV, 1000/1250MHz und fix 40% auf meine eLoop 120mm Lüfter.
> Temps nach Valley lagen bei 74° GPU und 84° VRM1 bei 30° Gehäusetemperatur.
> Bei 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist meine SATA Festplatte lauter als alle anderen Lüfter.
> 
> ...



Das werde ich heute auch mal probieren, aber ich glaube mein VRM1 geht da an 100°C ran :-/

*Zur Info:* Meine Framefrops in BF 4 wurden von GPUz verursacht. Hat einer eine Idee, was ich alternativ nutzen kann um meine GraKa zu überwachen. Gadgets funktionieren ja nicht mehr bei Wi8.1 , oder gibt es da neue Erkenntnisse???


----------



## Schmenki (31. Juli 2014)

Was willst du denn überwachen? Temperaturen etc?
Ich mache das mit meiner Logitech G19  Ansonsten halt MSI AB aber das geht ja leider bei Bf4 nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Das werde ich heute auch mal probieren, aber ich glaube mein VRM1 geht da an 100°C ran :-/
> 
> *Zur Info:* Meine Framefrops in BF 4 wurden von GPUz verursacht. Hat einer eine Idee, was ich alternativ nutzen kann um meine GraKa zu überwachen. Gadgets funktionieren ja nicht mehr bei Wi8.1 , oder gibt es da neue Erkenntnisse???


Nutzt du Mantle?


Schmenki schrieb:


> Was willst du denn überwachen? Temperaturen etc?
> Ich mache das mit meiner Logitech G19  Ansonsten halt MSI AB aber das geht ja leider bei Bf4 nicht.


Nutzt du Mantle?


----------



## Schmenki (31. Juli 2014)

Ich habe noch nicht versucht Mantle + MSI AB weil ich schon ne zeit lang kein BF4 gezockt habe.
Geht Mantle + MSI AB? auch in 64bit?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht versucht Mantle + MSI AB weil ich schon ne zeit lang kein BF4 gezockt habe.
> Geht Mantle + MSI AB? auch in 64bit?


Nein. Mit Mantle geht kein Logtool außer GPU-Z. Weil alle außer GPU-Z auf die DX Daten zugreifen wollen aber die sind ja  Stealthmode.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch mal einen Testlauf gemacht mit -19mV, 1000/1250MHz und fix 40% auf meine eLoop 120mm Lüfter.
> Temps nach Valley lagen bei 74° GPU und 84° VRM1 bei 30° Gehäusetemperatur.
> Bei 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist meine SATA Festplatte lauter als alle anderen Lüfter.
> 
> ...



Jo die logfile wäre dufte


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (31. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nutzt du Mantle?
> 
> Nutzt du Mantle?



Klar nutze ich Mantle. Wenn man schon eine R9 290 besitzt und BF4 spielt, dann nehme ich doch gern die minimum +20FPS gern mit.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. Mit Mantle geht kein Logtool außer GPU-Z. Weil alle außer GPU-Z auf die DX Daten zugreifen wollen aber die sind ja  Stealthmode.



Wer braucht mantle ....habe auch so genug fps auf Max  

bei bf4 &dx11 geht das osd vom AB er


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Klar nutze ich Mantle. Wenn man schon eine R9 290 besitzt und BF4 spielt, dann nehme ich doch gern die minimum +20FPS gern mit.


Dann gibts nix außer gpuz


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (31. Juli 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch mal einen Testlauf gemacht mit -19mV, 1000/1250MHz und fix 40% auf meine eLoop 120mm Lüfter.
> Temps nach Valley lagen bei 74° GPU und 84° VRM1 bei 30° Gehäusetemperatur.
> Bei 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist meine SATA Festplatte lauter als alle anderen Lüfter.
> 
> ...



Also Deine Werte sind für meine Karte unerreichbar. Bei Identischen Einstellungen komme ich auf 76°C GPU und 96°C auf dem VRM1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Also Deine Werte sind für meine Karte unerreichbar. Bei Identischen Einstellungen komme ich auf 76°C GPU und 96°C auf dem VRM1
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=758144"/>



Meine Vapo kann es besser  die Werte von schmenki meine ich


----------



## noname545 (31. Juli 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Also Deine Werte sind für meine Karte unerreichbar. Bei Identischen Einstellungen komme ich auf 76°C GPU und 96°C auf dem VRM1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
danke für den test, habe mal deine Einstellungen übernommen. Komme fast auf das gleiche Ergebnis Gegen die Vapor brauchst du erst gar nicht antreten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2014)

Habt ihr erst 30min heaven direkt gefolgt von 30min valley getestet ?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (31. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Habt ihr erst 30min heaven direkt gefolgt von 30min valley getestet ?



Bei mir war es nur eine halbe Stunde Valley, aber mit 0,1 sec Abtastung.


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Juli 2014)

@noname545

Hast die PCS+ wieder retourgegeben oder hast jene noch verbaut.
Wie kann ich von der Verpackung sicher sein, dass es die neue Revision ist,- oder reine Gluecksache
Zudem ist laut die Dir CLUB 3D RoyalAce nicht zu empfehlen, oder an was leidet auch diese RoyalAce, VRM 1 und 2 
und eben der Lautheit der Luefter ?
Dank!


----------



## noname545 (31. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @noname545
> 
> Hast die PCS+ wieder retourgegeben oder hast jene noch verbaut.
> Wie kann ich von der Verpackung sicher sein, dass es die neue Revision ist,- oder reine Gluecksache
> ...


 
servus!
also ich hatte mit der ersten PCS+ blackscreen Probleme gehabt, sonst war bis auf dem Speicher (vorher Hynix) alles gleich. Welche Revision du hasst, kannst du am PCIe Anschluss erkennen. Es sollte FA dahinter stehen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du die neue Revision bekommt ist relativ hoch. Es gibt nur noch Unterscheide am Speicher, entweder du bekommst Micron/Elpida oder Hynix.

Soviel ich mitbekommen habe hat die Ace weniger phasen und ein anderes PCB, die Lüfter sollen anscheinend auch sehr laut sein. 
Aber ob das alles 100% stimmt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hatte bis jetzt nur die PCS+ und die Tri-x vom Kollegen. 

Ansonsten bei der PCS+ aufpassen das die Verpackung in einer Folie eingeschweißt ist, es gab anscheinend viel Retour wegen dem Elpida Speicher. Wobei es jetzt eigentlich egal ist welcher Speicher verbaut ist. 

gruß


----------



## Schmenki (31. Juli 2014)

Hi Leuz,

hier das Log-File:
File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log_30heaven_30valley.zip

Wieso wird hier denn kein VRM1 angezeigt obwohl im GPU-Z sichtbar?!
Jemand eine Idee?

Achja nur zur Info:
Ich benutze den ACX3 Kühler + Grundplatte + Backplate + 120er eLoop Lüfter.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> servus!
> also ich hatte mit der ersten PCS+ blackscreen Probleme gehabt, sonst war bis auf dem Speicher (vorher Hynix) alles gleich. Welche Revision du hasst, kannst du am PCIe Anschluss erkennen. Es sollte FA dahinter stehen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du die neue Revision bekommt ist relativ hoch. Es gibt nur noch Unterscheide am Speicher, entweder du bekommst Micron/Elpida oder Hynix.
> 
> Soviel ich mitbekommen habe hat die Ace weniger phasen und ein anderes PCB, die Lüfter sollen anscheinend auch sehr laut sein.
> ...



Wenn FA hinten dran steht ist es zu 100% die neue Revision. Sonst steht nur F da bei der vorherigen Revision und AMD (Refboard) bei der Ur-PCS+


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (31. Juli 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Fix bei dem Bug mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung?


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Juli 2014)

Frage:

Hat die PCS+ dann nun auch die Spannungswandler AKTIV gekuehlt bekommen
oder immer nur noch die TurboDuo
Besitzt die Powercolor R9290 TurboDuo nun auch das Neue FA Revisions Board / oder ausschliesslich der PCS+ vorenthalten?
Dank!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Hi Leuz,
> 
> hier das Log-File:
> File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log_30heaven_30valley.zip
> ...




nimm bitte dieses Programm

Upload files - Speedy Share - upload your files here






noname545 schrieb:


> danke für den test, habe mal deine Einstellungen übernommen. Komme fast auf das gleiche Ergebnis Gegen die Vapor brauchst du erst gar nicht antreten


 
 die werte sind doch top !!?? wie lange getestet ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Hat die PCS+ dann nun auch die Spannungswandler AKTIV gekuehlt bekommen
> oder immer nur noch die TurboDuo
> ...


Wie meinst du aktiv?

Ja TurboDuo und PCS+ haben das selbe Board. Wird also denke ich mal auch die TruboDuo damit ausgeliefert. Bloße welches du bekommst entscheidet der Zufall, da die Händler sicherlich noch alte Bestände haben.


----------



## Schmenki (31. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> nimm bitte dieses Programm
> 
> Upload files - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> 
> die werte sind doch top !!?? wie lange getestet ?



Ok hier nochmal:
GPU-Z Sensor Log_30heaven_30valley.zip - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## noname545 (31. Juli 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Hat die PCS+ dann nun auch die Spannungswandler AKTIV gekuehlt bekommen
> oder immer nur noch die TurboDuo
> ...


 
Was meinst du mit Aktiv? Wegen dem riesen kühler kann man ohne den Kühler Runter zunehmen überhaupt nix erkennen.
Lass die TurboDuo weg, und nimm die PCS+ oder noch besser falls geht die Tri-x. Allerdings hat die Tri-x ein Referenz PCB. 
Wenn du genug Platz hast ist die Sapphire die richtige wahl, wenn nicht dann die PCS. Aber wenn es unbedingt ein dual fan sein soll dann die MSI, soll ja auch sehr gut sein. Oder du willst es richtig krachen lassen, kann nur noch die Vapor X helfen

eine noch bessere Karte fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein, bis auf die Lightning 
Ach ja von Asus hört man auch nix mehr gutes.

Edit: Die Spannungswandler besitzen eigene Aluminiumkühlkörper, während die RAM-Module über Thermal-Tape mit dem Heatsink gekoppelt sind. Gilt jetzt für die 290X ob es bei der 290 so ist ka.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Aktiv? Wegen dem riesen kühler kann man ohne den Kühler Runter zunehmen überhaupt nix erkennen.
> Lass die TurboDuo weg, und nimm die PCS+ oder noch besser falls geht die Tri-x. Allerdings hat die Tri-x ein Referenz PCB.
> Wenn du genug Platz hast ist die Sapphire die richtige wahl, wenn nicht dann die PCS. Aber wenn es unbedingt ein dual fan sein soll dann die MSI, soll ja auch sehr gut sein. Oder du willst es richtig krachen, lassen kann nur noch die Vapor X helfen
> 
> ...



so komme gerade von der Arbeit und sehe meine Frau hat den ganzen lieben Tag meinen PC angelassen ohne Frischluft ins Büro zulassen... Da dachte ich mir lässte mal in diesem stickigen Büro mal Valley eine halbe Stunde laufen auf 25% (min zum fixen ) gefixt . Raumtemp 29 Grad . Das ist das Ergebniss  Wenn nun noch die Gputemp unter 80 Grad wäre, dann wäre ich zufrieden  
 Aber für diese hohen Raumtemps ist das voll IO finde ich bei unhörbaren 25% Und in den anderen Jahreszeiten sollte auch die GPUtemp unter 80 Grad bleiben bis 35% ist eh noch alles super super silent. Könnte eigentlich eh bis 50% drehen @games da ich eh ein KH aufhabe


GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## noname545 (31. Juli 2014)

kommt er fix und fertig völlig verschwitzt und außer Atem von der Arbeit, und was macht er -> schmeißt ne Runde valley an nur um noch mehr unnötig zu shwitzen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein Fix bei dem Bug mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung?


 
??


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. August 2014)

Habt ihr schon von der neuen R290(X) gehört ? Kostet bloß 899$.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> kommt er fix und fertig völlig verschwitzt und außer Atem von der Arbeit, und was macht er -> schmeißt ne Runde valley an nur um noch mehr unnötig zu shwitzen



Klar wärend ich mich dusche und meine Frau ins Bett scheuche..kann es doch jut laufen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> ??


Denke mal im nächsten zertifizierten Treiber kommt der Fix mit.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (1. August 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Hi Leuz,
> 
> hier das Log-File:
> File-Upload.net - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log_30heaven_30valley.zip
> ...



Na bei deinem Kühlkonstrukt ist das Ergebnis noch mehr nachvollziehbar und ich bin um so mehr mit meiner PCS+ zufrieden. 
Welcher VRM auf dem PCB ist nun der VRM1? Die drei Elemente an der Splotblende, oder die Reihe nahe der Stromanschlüsse? Man findet überall was anderes. Ich bin immer davon aus gegangen, das die drei Einzelnen die VRM1 sind.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. August 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Na bei deinem Kühlkonstrukt ist das Ergebnis noch mehr nachvollziehbar und ich bin um so mehr mit meiner PCS+ zufrieden.
> Welcher VRM auf dem PCB ist nun der VRM1? Die drei Elemente an der Splotblende, oder die Reihe nahe der Stromanschlüsse? Man findet überall was anderes. Ich bin immer davon aus gegangen, das die drei Einzelnen die VRM1 sind.


Nein. Die lange Reihe bei den.Stromanschlüssen


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (1. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. Die lange Reihe bei den.Stromanschlüssen


 
Kann man den irgendwie Pimpen? Der VRM1 macht mir als einziges sorgen. Das Meckern ist zwar auf hohen Niveau und die sehr hohen Temperaturen habe ich auch nur bei angepasster Lüfterkurve. Bei den ganz heißen Tagen jetzt musst ich allerdings auf die Standardkurve gehen, da ich da teilweise 102°C abgelesen habe!


----------



## Schmenki (1. August 2014)

Hmm einzigste möglichkeit ist ggf. Lüfter zu nutzen die einen höheren Druck schaufeln.
Ansonsten eventuell auf der Rückseite einen Lüfter montieren, gab dazu ja auch ein Test in der PCGH letztens.

Wie viel VDDC liegt denn bei dir real an mit -69mV oder welche Einstellung du auch derzeit benutzt?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. August 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Kann man den irgendwie Pimpen? Der VRM1 macht mir als einziges sorgen. Das Meckern ist zwar auf hohen Niveau und die sehr hohen Temperaturen habe ich auch nur bei angepasster Lüfterkurve. Bei den ganz heißen Tagen jetzt musst ich allerdings auf die Standardkurve gehen, da ich da teilweise 102°C abgelesen habe!


Bei der PCS+ gibts keine Optimierungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Schmenki (1. August 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Kann man den irgendwie Pimpen? Der VRM1 macht mir als einziges sorgen. Das Meckern ist zwar auf hohen Niveau und die sehr hohen Temperaturen habe ich auch nur bei angepasster Lüfterkurve. Bei den ganz heißen Tagen jetzt musst ich allerdings auf die Standardkurve gehen, da ich da teilweise 102°C abgelesen habe!


 
Lüfter abmontieren und 2x 120mm Lüfter montieren.
Kann man ja einfach mal ausprobieren?!
Für mich sieht es nämlich auf folgender Seite so aus, dass der VRM1 Kühler eigentlich mehr leisten sollte:
PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 put to the test

Ansonsten schau bitte mal ob die Backplate heiß wird unter Last?!
Wenn ja, dann mal hier mit ein wenig Abstand einen 120mm Lüfter drauf blasen lassen; Einfach zum testen.

Wird die Backplate nicht heiß dann ggf. abmontieren und über die VRM1 Rückseite Wärmeleitpads legen so das die Wärme an die Backplate abgegeben werden kann.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Gamiac (1. August 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Hmm einzigste möglichkeit ist ggf. Lüfter zu nutzen die einen höheren Druck schaufeln.
> Ansonsten eventuell auf der Rückseite einen Lüfter montieren, gab dazu ja auch ein Test in der PCGH letztens.
> 
> Wie viel VDDC liegt denn bei dir real an mit -69mV oder welche Einstellung du auch derzeit benutzt?!



Die Spannung die anliegt ist da eigentlich nicht für verantwortlich zumindest nicht alleine sondern auch wie hoch er die Karte taktet und was dann in Watt rein und wieder raus geht .
 Also VDDC in + out .


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. August 2014)

Gibt PCI Lüfter ... Wobei ich oben 2 Lüfter hinten 1 vorne  1 und einen unten habe und unter last beide VRMs nicht über 70 grad kommen (bei angepasster Lüfter Kurve)


----------



## Gamiac (1. August 2014)

Ich denke einfach mal so wie die Kühlung der PCS+ aufgebaut ist braucht es schon einen gewissen Luftdruck unter last damit der passiv Kühler für die VRMs genug abbekommt um was zu leisten .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. August 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Lüfter abmontieren und 2x 120mm Lüfter montieren.
> Kann man ja einfach mal ausprobieren?!
> Für mich sieht es nämlich auf folgender Seite so aus, dass der VRM1 Kühler eigentlich mehr leisten sollte:
> PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 put to the test
> ...


Geht nicht. Die Backplate hat einen zu großen Abstand vom PCB. Dadurch bringen so dicke Kühlpads kaum was.


Gamiac schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach mal so wie die Kühlung der PCS+ aufgebaut ist braucht es schon einen gewissen Luftdruck unter last damit der passiv Kühler für die VRMs genug abbekommt um was zu leisten .


Korrekt. Die Finnendichte ist zu hoch.

Aber die PCS+ kühlt als einziges Custommodell den Voltagechip mit soweit ich das im Blick habe.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (1. August 2014)

Unter Last bei -69 sieht es im Moment so aus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knapp 90°C auf dem VRM1 und das bei Standardluffi ist schon zornig. Die Karte ist zwar in dem Moment übertaktet, aber doch nicht sooo stark.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Unter Last bei -69 sieht es im Moment so aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 liegt ja noch alles im grünen Bereich  vorallem die GPU temp ist noch immer nen tick besser als die der vapo  Und übrigens...Valley heizt noch mehr auf als heaven...Probiere es aus 

 Warum oc? reicht dir die Leistung nicht?

 nehme doch die tri x werte die die meisten nutzen...also 1000/1300mhz. im Winter kommen die dicken Taktis wieder rein


----------



## Performer81 (1. August 2014)

Grenzgänger ich würde deinen Kühler mal abbauen und checken ob der vrm kühler fest eingeklipst ist und Plan aufliegt. Kommt mir ein biscchen warm vor bei dir. BEI den tempvergleichen auch auf denselben Treiber achten. Der 14.7 heizt mehr als der 14.4. Werden heute Abend mal Ne halbe Stunde heaven mit 1100mhz@0,31mv@40% luffi testen. Bin sicher die Temperatur sind noch gut. Valley hat bei mir übrigens n Bug, da taktet die gpu wild hin und her.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

so mal die Standartwerte der 290 
Raumtemp 29 Grad . Alle GH Luffis auf min und mit 25% gefixte Grakaluffi 

 950/1250mhz @-56mv und -30 PL

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2014)

1.164V max Spannung unter Last? Ist das net bissl hoch?


----------



## Schmenki (1. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 1.164V max Spannung unter Last? Ist das net bissl hoch?


 
Das sind wohl nur Spannungsspitzen ansonsten würde ich die Spannung um 1.05V schätzen.


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2014)

Bei mir schaut es so aus wenn ich Firestrike hab laufen lassen.
Alles @ Stock, also gar nix verstellt sondern so wie es ab Werk voreingestellt ist.
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/08/01/4qn.png

Edit

So mit 950/1250 und -30% PL
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/08/01/bk7.png

Edit 2

Voreingestellt 950/1250 und -50% PL
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/08/01/dtq.png

Da packt die Karte leider nur 771.8/1250 wie man sieht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 1.164V max Spannung unter Last? Ist das net bissl hoch?



Guck einfach die logfile an....1,01-1,04v


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bei mir schaut es so aus wenn ich Firestrike hab laufen lassen.
> Alles @ Stock, also gar nix verstellt sondern so wie es ab Werk voreingestellt ist.
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/08/01/4qn.png
> 
> ...



Lasse mal 30min valley laufen auf 25% fix ...bei meiner raumtemp . Gh luffis min und pc Gh zu.


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2014)

Sry hab kein Valley und auch kein Nerv jetzt runterzuladen und halbe Stunde laufen zu lassen.
Hab aber mal geprüft auf die schnelle mit Firestrike.
@950/1250 legt meine Karte 1.07V an laut GPU Z Logfile.
Hab ja kein MSI AB zur Spannungssenkung, nutze nur Trixx und hab da halt nur die Option das PL runter zu drehen.
Die Vapor und die TriX sind sowieso so gut wie gleich auf.
Siehste ja hier Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC im Test
Das die Tri X OC bessere Werte liefert bei den Temps/Leistungsaufnahme/Lautstärke (abgesehen von der idle Lautstärke), liegt wohl daran, dass die Vapor X minimal höheren Werkstakt hat.

Ach hab mir auch eben die Superlux HD 681 Evo bestellt, hoffe hab aber kein Fehler mit dem Zalman Mic gemacht, muss mir da was basteln die Tage.
Headset von Freundin erstmal auseinander nehmen 
Wie schnell sind die bei Thomann, vor kurzer Zeit bestellt und schon haben die es auf den Weg geschickt


----------



## noname545 (1. August 2014)

bei mir ist aufgefallen, das bei euch die Spannung trotz last sehr niedrig ist. Bei mir gibt es Spannungsspitzen bis zu 1.2V und pendelt sich irgendwo zwischen 1.078 und 1.172V. Muss ich was spezielles beachten?


----------



## beren2707 (1. August 2014)

Hmmm, schwer zu sagen. Hatte dieses Pendeln auch noch mit meinem alten BIOS, da lagen i.d.R. ~1,15V an und es pendelte zwischen 1,14-1,18V mit Spitzen von 1,2-1,125V. Seit dem neuen BIOS liegt die Spannung sehr viel konstanter bei ~1,14V.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sry hab kein Valley und auch kein Nerv jetzt runterzuladen und halbe Stunde laufen zu lassen.
> Hab aber mal geprüft auf die schnelle mit Firestrike.
> @950/1250 legt meine Karte 1.07V an laut GPU Z Logfile.
> Hab ja kein MSI AB zur Spannungssenkung, nutze nur Trixx und hab da halt nur die Option das PL runter zu drehen.
> ...



Gute KH  Welche KH hattest vorher ? haste die Blacks oder die Whites ? Jo Thoman ist Sauschnell 

kein Nerv  Also 1min Valley ziehen ....10sec installieren......gpuz mit logfile starten....valley starten auf Max @FH.....macht zusammen keine 2min Arbeit ........dann sich einen leckeren Eiskaffee machen und sich kurz in die Sonne legen/setzen ......dann sind auch schon die 30min Valley rum........valley schließe und logfile hier Posten ....wo ist da der Stress 

was soll ich denn sagen .....bin auf Arbeit ......Spätschicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Hmmm, schwer zu sagen. Hatte dieses Pendeln auch noch mit meinem alten BIOS, da lagen i.d.R. ~1,15V an und es pendelte zwischen 1,14-1,18V mit Spitzen von 1,2-1,125V. Seit dem neuen BIOS liegt die Spannung sehr viel konstanter bei ~1,14V.



Soviel niedriger der takt umso weniger Spannung liegt real an....auch wenn ich im AB zb 1000/1250@-31einstellen...dann liegen ca 1,06-1,09v an ....wenn ich nun 950/1250@-31mv einstelle dann liegen ca 1,03-1,06v an...


----------



## noname545 (1. August 2014)

also in Valley bei -67mV habe ich jetzt eure Spannungswerte erreicht, ka ob ich nnoch weiter Runter gehen kann. Was mich überrascht hat, sind die Temperaturen vom VRM1 66°C und VRM2 56°C Der Kühler ist echt nicht schlecht.

Allerdings packt die Karte im idle das nicht xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. August 2014)

Meine alte VaporX blieb fast ständig bei ~1,081V. Die Peaks lagen bei ~1,12V glaube ich. 

BTW ist die jetzt in Austria im Einsatz. Vielleicht schaut der Besitzer hier auch öfter vorbei


----------



## noname545 (1. August 2014)

finde ich aber sch**** das die Karte im idle solche niedrige Spannungswerte nicht halten kann ohne Bildfehler zu bekommen. Bin jetzt bei max 1.100V-1.109V und läuft in Valley seit über einer halben Stunde ohne Bildfehler. Beende ich Valley, fängt mein desktop an zu Spinnen

habe alles mitgeloggt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> finde ich aber sch**** das die Karte im idle solche niedrige Spannungswerte nicht halten kann ohne Bildfehler zu bekommen. Bin jetzt bei max 1.100V-1.109V und läuft in Valley seit über einer halben Stunde ohne Bildfehler. Beende ich Valley, fängt mein desktop an zu Spinnen
> 
> habe alles mitgeloggt



Ist normal...habe ich bei -69mv auch....obwohl unter Last weniger gehen würde


----------



## noname545 (1. August 2014)

so hier 45 Minuten valley logfile


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. August 2014)

Sobald es mal einen BIOS-Editor gäbe, wäre das auch lösbar.


----------



## Performer81 (1. August 2014)

SO hier ihr Geier, mein Heaven GPU-Z Logfile PCS+@1000/1250/+0mv/40% Lüfter

Nur 20min da keine Lust mehr gehabt und Temps haben sich eh stabilisiert:

GPU-Z Sensor Log1.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


Leider hört sich einer meiner Lüfter in Leerlaufdrehzahl aktuell an als hätte ich ne Grille im Tower, nicht gut, evt vibriert auch der Rahmen, werds mal schauen ob sich das lösen lässt, sonst muss ich wohl umtauschen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> so hier 45 Minuten valley logfile



Wo denn?Sagen


----------



## noname545 (1. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wo denn?Sagen


 
habe ich doch angehängt? hier kann es nochmal hochladen.
Bei der PCS+ könnt ihr ruhig bis zu -100mV runter gehen, so lange die Karte unter last ist gibt es keine Probleme. Aber nicht im idle, sonst springt ein blackscreen euch an^^


----------



## Performer81 (1. August 2014)

Es ist der mittlere Lüfter, wenn ich ihn anhalte ist das Schleifgeräusch weg, scheiss. Umtauschen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

So auf einmal ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wo denn?


Nutz endlich Tapatalk und nicht diese maßlos veraltete Forumrunner-App.


----------



## noname545 (1. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So auf einmal ?


kannst du die zip datei nicht sehen?
maaaan jetzt habe ich kaffe auf meine k70 geschüttet


----------



## Performer81 (1. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So auf einmal ?



Ja, komm immer nur am Wochenende an Rechner, hab ihn eben eingeschaltet und da war das rattern.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> kannst du die zip datei nicht sehen?
> maaaan jetzt habe ich kaffe auf meine k70 geschüttet


 So schnell passiert da nix.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. August 2014)

Meine Kärtchen laufen jetzt bei 1000/1300 MHz und 1,03 bzw 1,05V  Aber irgendwie finde ich das etwas unglaubwürdig, was meint ihr?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. August 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Meine Kärtchen Läufen jetzt bei 1000/1300 MHz und 1,03 bzw 1,05V  Aber irgendwie finde ich das etwas unglaubwürdig, was meint ihr?


Machbar. Ich hatte bei +25mV (VaporX stock) ~1,080V


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. August 2014)

Gut dann ist's also kein Auslesefehler  Weißt du auch warum ich zum Bsp. bei WoT wenn nach dem Gefecht die Garage lädt ich Spitzen bis 1.15V habe? Ist ja kein Lastszenario...


----------



## Performer81 (1. August 2014)

scheiss drauf fahr gleich zum Alternate und versuch sie umzutauschen, ist zum Glück nur 10km entfernt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. August 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Gut dann ist's also kein Auslesefehler  Weißt du auch warum ich zum Bsp. bei WoT wenn nach dem Gefecht die Garage lädt ich Spitzen bis 1.15V habe? Ist ja kein Lastszenario...


Normale Spannungspeaks. Ist normal bei WoT.


Performer81 schrieb:


> scheiss drauf fahr gleich zum Alternate und versuch sie umzutauschen, ist zum Glück nur 10km entfernt.


Richtig so. Schleifender Lüfter ist echt nicht OK.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> kannst du die zip datei nicht sehen?
> maaaan jetzt habe ich kaffe auf meine k70 geschüttet



Ne nutze die pcgh app


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Meine Kärtchen laufen jetzt bei 1000/1300 MHz und 1,03 bzw 1,05V  Aber irgendwie finde ich das etwas unglaubwürdig, was meint ihr?



Datt passt...bei mir höher obwohl weniger geht.......habe nen asic von 77

& du? musstest höher haben ........


----------



## noname545 (1. August 2014)

da sieht man wieder, dass der Asic Wert null Aussagekraft kaft. Habe 76 und brauche @stock viel mehr Spannung. Warum PowerColor überhaupt so viel Spannung drauf gibt ist auch merkwürdig. Die Karten können locker mit weniger Spannung arbeiten.

Die erste Karte mit einem Asic wert von 96 hatte übrigens genau so viel Spannung gebraucht.


----------



## Performer81 (1. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Normale Spannungspeaks. Ist normal bei WoT.
> 
> Richtig so. Schleifender Lüfter ist echt nicht OK.


 
Klasse statt direkt zu testen und umzutauschen wollen sie es einschicken. 2-4 Wochen dauert das
Zum Glück hab ich meine 7870 noch nicht verkauft.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Datt passt...bei mir höher obwohl weniger geht.......habe nen asic von 77  & du? musstest höher haben ........



Jap 81 und 82%


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. August 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Jap 81 und 82%



Siehste  je höher der asic desto weniger Spannung liegt an 



Performer81 schrieb:


> Klasse statt direkt zu testen und umzutauschen wollen sie es einschicken. 2-4 Wochen dauert das
> Zum Glück hab ich meine 7870 noch nicht verkauft.




Was ist wenn du einwenig oben auf den lüfter drückst ....vielleicht hilfts ...


----------



## Ralle@ (2. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> da sieht man wieder, dass der Asic Wert null Aussagekraft kaft. Habe 76 und brauche @stock viel mehr Spannung. Warum PowerColor überhaupt so viel Spannung drauf gibt ist auch merkwürdig. Die Karten können locker mit weniger Spannung arbeiten.
> 
> Die erste Karte mit einem Asic wert von 96 hatte übrigens genau so viel Spannung gebraucht.


 
PowerColor gibt bei den PCS+ Karten immer mehr drauf, da auf den PCS Karten alles Chips (seien die noch so schlecht drauf kommen). Deswegen liest man ab und an dass die PCS Karten den Stock Takt nicht stabil machen (bei der 6900 war es ganz schlimm), bei den 290 Karten ist es halb so wild da die eh dynamisch vcore geben.


----------



## denyo62 (2. August 2014)

servus leutz ,  könnt ihr mir ma bitte en Bios für die 290x empfehlen .. bei mir geht der Takt und dir Spannung auch extremst hin und her .. unter Last sind es  1,17v .. also ziemlich hoch im Vergleich zu euren Spannungen ..


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2014)

Welche Karte hast du denn genau und ist der VRAM von Hynix oder Elpida?


----------



## denyo62 (2. August 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Welche Karte hast du denn genau?



nen ref. 290er mit dem Morpheus drauf .. zurzeit mit nem 290x Asus Bios


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2014)

Nunja, die höhere Spannung kann mMn auch aus 290 @ 290X resultieren. Welches BIOS für eine 290@290X das aktuell beste ist, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## denyo62 (2. August 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Nunja, die höhere Spannung kann mMn auch aus 290 @ 290X resultieren. Welches BIOS für eine 290@290X das aktuell beste ist, weiß ich leider nicht.



hmm schade  ... so werden die Spannungswandler doch schon ziemlich heiß .. 

Beim zocken erreicht meine Karte nicht ma den Takt von  1Ghz .. dementsprechen sind die temps auch alle (vrm1 , vrm2 und gpu) zwischen 60 und 70 grad   ... ich zock BF4 mit gemischten settings weil alles auf Ultra mit einfach zu unübersichtlich wird ... 

wenn ichs aber auf Ultra stelle geht die Karte auf 1ghz Takt .. hält die natürlich auch ohne Probleme .. immerhin kühlt Morheus die Gpu genug .. aber vrm1 geht auf 88grad -.- ....
da würde ein anderes Bios mit konstanter und geringerer Spannung doch gut tun


----------



## Schmenki (2. August 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> hmm schade  ... so werden die Spannungswandler doch schon ziemlich heiß ..
> 
> Beim zocken erreicht meine Karte nicht ma den Takt von  1Ghz .. dementsprechen sind die temps auch alle (vrm1 , vrm2 und gpu) zwischen 60 und 70 grad   ... ich zock BF4 mit gemischten settings weil alles auf Ultra mit einfach zu unübersichtlich wird ...
> 
> ...



Die hohe Spannung liegt nicht an dem BIOS welches du benutzt sondern an deinem asic Wert. Bei der Spannung wahrscheinlich untere 70er Bereich. Da hilft nur UV mit dem MSI afterburner. Alles bis 100grad vrm sollte noch ok sein.
Welche Lüfter benutzt du und wie viel Volt? Wenn an GPU angeschlossen vll mal die Lüfter aggressiver einrichten.

LG
Schmenki


----------



## denyo62 (2. August 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Die hohe Spannung liegt nicht an dem BIOS welches du benutzt sondern an deinem asic Wert. Bei der Spannung wahrscheinlich untere 70er Bereich. Da hilft nur UV mit dem MSI afterburner. Alles bis 100grad vrm sollte noch ok sein. Welche Lüfter benutzt du und wie viel Volt? Wenn an GPU angeschlossen vll mal die Lüfter aggressiver einrichten.  LG Schmenki



ich müsste da nochmal gucken .. der ASIC Wert ist aber auf jeden fall mindestens 70 gewesen .. 

Hab die PL-2 NB  am MB angeschlossen und die laufen mit 100%


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2014)

Hey Leute hatte vor paar Tagen mal eine Mail erhalten von Sapphire.
Folgendes steht unter anderem drin:

"Wolltest du schon immer etwas besitzen, das man nicht für Geld kaufen kann?  Jetzt hast du die Chance dazu: Gewinne eine exklusive Grafikkarte SAPPHIRE TOXIC Edition R9 290X! Mit der branchenweit schnellsten Taktung, mit einer Engine-Taktrate von 1100 MHz und gigantischen 8 GB GDDR5-Speicher mit einer Taktrate von 1450 MHz ist dies die schnellste Einzel-GPU-Karte, die wir je gebaut haben – aber es gibt ja auch nur drei davon auf der ganzen Welt! Du hast nur eine Möglichkeit, eine zu gewinnen – mitmachen, und zwar gleich heute!"


Nun wisst ihr auch die Taktung, falls die noch nicht bekannt war, zumindest hatte ich noch nichts über die Taktraten gelesen gehabt bzw die Tage auch einige Spekulationen einiger user hier gelesen gehabt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hey Leute hatte vor paar Tagen mal eine Mail erhalten von Sapphire.
> Folgendes steht unter anderem drin:
> 
> "Wolltest du schon immer etwas besitzen, das man nicht für Geld kaufen kann? Jetzt hast du die Chance dazu: Gewinne eine exklusive Grafikkarte SAPPHIRE TOXIC Edition R9 290X! Mit der branchenweit schnellsten Taktung, mit einer Engine-Taktrate von 1100 MHz und gigantischen 8 GB GDDR5-Speicher mit einer Taktrate von 1450 MHz ist dies die schnellste Einzel-GPU-Karte, die wir je gebaut haben – aber es gibt ja auch nur drei davon auf der ganzen Welt! Du hast nur eine Möglichkeit, eine zu gewinnen – mitmachen, und zwar gleich heute!"
> ...



 warum habe ich diese mail nett bekommen 

 Oh ja wie habt ihr eigentlich eure graka angeschlossen ? Über HDMI oder DVI ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hey Leute hatte vor paar Tagen mal eine Mail erhalten von Sapphire.
> Folgendes steht unter anderem drin:
> 
> "Wolltest du schon immer etwas besitzen, das man nicht für Geld kaufen kann?  Jetzt hast du die Chance dazu: Gewinne eine exklusive Grafikkarte SAPPHIRE TOXIC Edition R9 290X! Mit der branchenweit schnellsten Taktung, mit einer Engine-Taktrate von 1100 MHz und gigantischen 8 GB GDDR5-Speicher mit einer Taktrate von 1450 MHz ist dies die schnellste Einzel-GPU-Karte, die wir je gebaut haben – aber es gibt ja auch nur drei davon auf der ganzen Welt! Du hast nur eine Möglichkeit, eine zu gewinnen – mitmachen, und zwar gleich heute!"
> ...


Es war so klar, dass die die Maschine noch ausm Schuppen holen.


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2014)

Nur wahre AMD Fans bekommen die mail 
Ich hab meine über HDMI angeschlossen aktuell.
Na ja 1100/1450MHz haut mich jetzt nicht grad vom Hocker, aber nichts desto trotz die schnellste AMD Single Karte.
Die Taktraten wurden glaub ich noch nirgends veröffentlicht oder?
Die Mail ist vom 29.07. Hab leider net dran gedacht es gleich zu posten XD


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2014)

Als Sapphire-Club-Gold-Mitglied hab ich das auch bekommen. 
Wurde auch schon woanders gepostet.


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2014)

Bekomme ich trotzdem nen Trostpreis? 
Oh beren/ion, neue mods, Gratulation 

Edit:
Weiss wer zufällig ob DHL heute noch ausliefert, bzw bis wann die dies Samstags in der Regel tun?
Meine Kopfhörer sollten eigentlich heute ankommen, zumindest wurden die hier im Paketzentrum um viertel vor 6 (morgens) bearbeitet.
Beim Tracking hieß es, vorraussichtlich 08.30-11.30Uhr Ankunft bei mir. Diese Meldung hat sich jedoch um halb 12 in Luft aufgelöst und nun steht da keine Zeitangabe mehr.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bekomme ich trotzdem nen Trostpreis?
> Oh beren/ion, neue mods, Gratulation
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Der Bote ist an die Kiese eingeschlafen 

muss es ein bestimmtes hmdi Kabel sein ?


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2014)

War keins bei bei deiner Karte?
Sollte eigentlich dabei sein, zumindest bei meiner war die dabei.


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2014)

Endweder die mitgelieferten Kabel nutzen (bei Karte und/oder Monitor; bei mir war ein 2m HDMI-Kabel bei der 290 dabei) oder geeignete nachkaufen. Wenns HDMI für 1090p @ 60 Hz sein soll, dann reichen die günstigen Modelle (nutze z. B. konsequent die amazon-Basics-Teile, die sind ordentlich). I.d.R. würde ich jedoch (DL-)DVI bevorzugen; nutze ich bei 1080p @ 120 Hz ja gezwungenermaßen, da der Monitor keinen DP hat.

Edit: Ganz übersehen.  Dankeschön, Duvar.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. August 2014)

@EVGA generell würde ich dir DisplayPort empfehlen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @EVGA generell würde ich dir DisplayPort empfehlen.



Dvi meinste ? habe meine mit Dvi angeschlossen

Kollege möchte sich diesen Monitor kaufen ..........     https://m.cyberport.de/p/-/6123-16A  ........ Und als graka will er die Vapo oder pcs 290. Der Monitor hat aber nur vga und hdmi


----------



## Roundy (2. August 2014)

also über hdmi hat meine pcs am anfang ganz schön rumgesponnen, heißt das bild ist so alle 10sec mal für ne milisekunde aufgeblitzt, und dann wieder verschwunden...
als ichs hdmi kabel dann an die igpu angschlossen hab hat alles funktioniert 
jetzt hab ich sie über DisplayPort auf miniDisplayPort angeschlossen und es funktioniert alles 
btw. dvi =/= displayPort
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dvi meinste ? habe meine mit Dvi angeschlossen
> 
> Kollege möchte sich diesen Monitor kaufen ..........     https://m.cyberport.de/p/-/6123-16A  ........ Und als graka will er die Vapo oder pcs 290. Der Monitor hat aber nur vga und hdmi


Kauf dir was vernünftiges. VGA geht nicht mehr mit der R9 290


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kauf dir was vernünftiges. VGA geht nicht mehr mit der R9 290



was meinste mit vernüftiges?


ich habe gerade nach geschaut...also bei der vapo liegt auch ein hdmi kabel bei 

 was ist denn besser von der Bildqualität dvi oder Hdmi ?


----------



## Schmenki (2. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> was meinste mit vernüftiges?
> 
> 
> ich habe gerade nach geschaut...also bei der vapo liegt auch ein hdmi kabel bei
> ...


 
Beides ist Digital also kein Unterschied.
Bei HDMI wird nur noch Audio mit übertragen und bei DVI nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> was meinste mit vernüftiges?
> 
> 
> ich habe gerade nach geschaut...also bei der vapo liegt auch ein hdmi kabel bei
> ...


Bei DP gibt auch Ton.

HDMI-Kabel liegt bei der VaporX ab Werk bei.


----------



## noname545 (2. August 2014)

gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit die Karte bei -100mV stable zu bekommen? Unter Last kein Problem, aber sobald ich auf den dekstop wechsle oder nur den desktop sehe, schmiert mir das Bild ab. 2D Profil geht nicht, da ich nicht unter 500 Mhz komme. Schade eigentlich, in Skyrim lag die spannung unter 1V


----------



## Roundy (2. August 2014)

in skyrim hab ich vsync einfach angelassen, somit taktet die gpu nur so wie sies braucht und wird selten über 60°C warm 
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (2. August 2014)

ja, aber eine niedrigere Spannung schadet ja nicht. Skyrim mit -100mV erreicht man gerade mal die 50°C marke. Da pendelt die Spannung zwsichen 0.9-1V das ist einfach ein top wert. Aber wenn jedesmal die Karte im Idle abschmiert -.- 
Das man die Idle/Last Spannung nicht getrennt einstellen kann ist ein Rückschritt, im gegensalzt zu meiner Ollen 7970.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ja, aber eine niedrigere Spannung schadet ja nicht. Skyrim mit -100mV erreicht man gerade mal die 50°C marke. Da pendelt die Spannung zwsichen 0.9-1V das ist einfach ein top wert. Aber wenn jedesmal die Karte im Idle abschmiert -.-
> Das man die Idle/Last Spannung nicht getrennt einstellen kann ist ein Rückschritt, im gegensalzt zu meiner Ollen 7970.



so ists...warumamd das gemacht hat weiß ich auch nett


----------



## PeterK1 (3. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ja, aber eine niedrigere Spannung schadet ja nicht. Skyrim mit -100mV erreicht man gerade mal die 50°C marke. Da pendelt die Spannung zwsichen 0.9-1V das ist einfach ein top wert. Aber wenn jedesmal die Karte im Idle abschmiert -.-
> Das man die Idle/Last Spannung nicht getrennt einstellen kann ist ein Rückschritt, im gegensalzt zu meiner Ollen 7970.



Im Afterburner den "inoffizieller Overclocking-Modus" "ohne Powerplay Unterstützung" einstellen. Dann ein Profil mit Übertaktung/Untertaktung und gewünschter Volt erstellen. Taktrate und Spannung wird dann konstant gehalten. Dazu noch ein zweites Profil erstellen, bei dem Taktraten auf default sind. Dann wird bei dem Profil ganz normal dynamisch getaktet im 2D-Betrieb.


----------



## noname545 (3. August 2014)

PeterK1 schrieb:


> Im Afterburner den "inoffizieller Overclocking-Modus" "ohne Powerplay Unterstützung" einstellen. Dann ein Profil mit Übertaktung/Untertaktung und gewünschter Volt erstellen. Taktrate und Spannung wird dann konstant gehalten. Dazu noch ein zweites Profil erstellen, bei dem Taktraten auf default sind. Dann wird bei dem Profil ganz normal dynamisch getaktet im 2D-Betrieb.


 
habe ich schon so eingestellt, aber ich möchte genau auf 300/150 Mhz einstellen was im afterburner nicht geht weil ich nicht unter 520Mhz komme. Somit habe ich im 2D Betrieb keinen Konstanten core takt. Selbst bei videos springt der speicher auf 1350Mhz.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> was meinste mit vernüftiges?


 Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - sowas


----------



## Q-Pit (3. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ja, aber eine niedrigere Spannung schadet ja nicht. Skyrim mit -100mV erreicht man gerade mal die 50°C marke. Da pendelt die Spannung zwsichen 0.9-1V das ist einfach ein top wert. Aber wenn jedesmal die Karte im Idle abschmiert -.-
> Das man die Idle/Last Spannung nicht getrennt einstellen kann ist ein Rückschritt, im gegensalzt zu meiner Ollen 7970.


 
Wird wohl langsam Zeit  dass ein Bios Editor kommt 
... ob es jemals sowas wieder für Hawaii geben wird? Hoffen wirs ....


----------



## noname545 (3. August 2014)

jep manchmal bereue ich das ich meine 7970DCII verkauft habe. Das ding lief im idle mit 100/100 Mhz und, unter last bis auf 1270/1500 Mhz Damit hatte ich mehr Punkte im 3D Mark als die 290 Nicht zu vergessen die Spannung auf 1.4V XD


----------



## Roundy (3. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - sowas



Hab ich selbst... top das teil 
Der rand ist meega dünn... 
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2014)

Wer will denn heute noch Full HD Monitore?
Minimum muss schon ein WQHD ran, falls man jetzt neu kauft mMn.
Da wird die 290 Power auch benötigt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Hab ich selbst... top das teil
> Der rand ist meega dünn...
> Gruß



der gefällt mir auch..so was würde ich auch kaufen , aber der AOC ist fürn Kollegen..max für 150€.

die 8ms vom DEll ist das nicht zu langsam zum zogge?


 den finde ich gut..... ist der watt?

https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-24eb23py-w-weiss-a936781.html


----------



## noname545 (3. August 2014)

leuts ihr kommt gerade leicht vom Thema ab Auch wenn Graka und Monitor stark Verwandt sind


----------



## PeterK1 (3. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> habe ich schon so eingestellt, aber ich möchte genau auf 300/150 Mhz einstellen was im afterburner nicht geht weil ich nicht unter 520Mhz komme. Somit habe ich im 2D Betrieb keinen Konstanten core takt. Selbst bei videos springt der speicher auf 1350Mhz.



Ich habe es hinbekommen, ist aber umständlich. Hab erst im Afterburner ein Profil mit allem auf Standard geladen. Dann mit Asus GPU-Tweak auf 300/150Mhz underclocked (Vcore einstellen geht dort bei mir nicht, da meine 290 keine Asus-Karte ist oder Asus-Bios hat). Danach im Afterburner nur noch die Volt auf -100mv gezogen. Habe so jetzt feste 300/150Mhz bei 0.883V laut GPU-Z. 

Besser wär aber, wenn man den Taktspielraum im Afterburner auch nach unten erweitern könnte, nach oben erweitern geht ja. Müsste man die Entwickler mal anschreiben. Oder geht das irgendwie per ini-tweak oder ähnliches?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> der gefällt mir auch..so was würde ich auch kaufen , aber der AOC ist fürn Kollegen..max für 150€.
> 
> die 8ms vom DEll ist das nicht zu langsam zum zogge?
> 
> ...


So noch einmal kurz was zum Monitor. Ich würde deinem Kollegen den Dell empfehlen. Die Reaktionszeiten sind iO. Und LG baut zwar die Panels, aber andere Hersteller wie Dell steuern die meist besser an etc und holen so mehr raus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So noch einmal kurz was zum Monitor. Ich würde deinem Kollegen den Dell empfehlen. Die Reaktionszeiten sind iO. Und LG baut zwar die Panels, aber andere Hersteller wie Dell steuern die meist besser an etc und holen so mehr raus.



Mein Kollege kann Max 150€ ausgeben


----------



## Roundy (3. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So noch einmal kurz was zum Monitor. Ich würde deinem Kollegen den Dell empfehlen. Die Reaktionszeiten sind iO. Und LG baut zwar die Panels, aber andere Hersteller wie Dell steuern die meist besser an etc und holen so mehr raus.



Also mir sind die 8 noch ned aufgefallrn, bin allerdings auch nivht so der shooter typ 
Die 30-50 wärens mir wert zu sparen.
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. August 2014)

Sapphire R9 290 TriX für 355,95€ oder Club 3D Radeon R9 290X Battlefield 4 Edition für 399,90€ ? Der verbaute Kühler ist erst einmal Wurst.


----------



## noname545 (3. August 2014)

natürlich die TriX warum mehr für 290(X) bezahlen, wenn du sowieso die Leistung auch mit der 290 erreichst. Nur weil BF4 dabei ist? 
Außerdem wenn mal deine Wakü ausfällt, hast du immer noch dank dem Custom Kühler eine leise graka.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sapphire R9 290 TriX für 355,95€ oder Club 3D Radeon R9 290X Battlefield 4 Edition für 399,90€ ? Der verbaute Kühler ist erst einmal Wurst.



die tri auf jedenfall....nur würde noch eben kurz warten bis der preis wieder fällt...die tri oc gabs schon für 320 €


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> die tri auf jedenfall....nur würde noch eben kurz warten bis der preis wieder fällt...die tri oc gabs schon für 320 €


Naja ich möchte die bei Amazon holen.

Bei Mindfactory bin ich skeptisch ob es eine neue Karte ist. Und ob die auch ohne Probleme und zirpen & Blackscreens läuft.


----------



## noname545 (4. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja ich möchte die bei Amazon holen.
> 
> Bei Mindfactory bin ich skeptisch ob es eine neue Karte ist. Und ob die auch ohne Probleme und zirpen & Blackscreens läuft.



jep bei mir ist es bis jetzt zwei mal vorgekommen, dass die Grafikkarte schon benutzt war. Mindfactory ist keinesfalls schlecht kann ja jedem passieren. Bei Amazon ist das mir noch nie Passiert. Vorteil ist halt, dass du innerhalb von 30 Tagen die Karte zurück geben kannst. Mann sollte bei solchen Artikeln nicht am Shop oder Versand sparen. Bestelle dort wo du es für richtig hältst.

Allerdings, lese ich des öfteren das immer mehr Karten mit Elpida Speicher produziert werden. Wenn du Übertakten willst, würde ich versuchen eine mit Hynix zu bekommen. Gigabyte, MSI, Powercolor, Asus, XFX setzten nur noch auf Elpida. Auch bei Sapphire würde ich aufpassen. Aber blackscreen Probleme kommen nur noch selten vor, kann sein das Micron irgend etwas an den Timings oder sonst wo was verändert hat. 

mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> jep bei mir ist es bis jetzt zwei mal vorgekommen, dass die Grafikkarte schon benutzt war. Mindfactory ist keinesfalls schlecht kann ja jedem passieren. Bei Amazon ist das mir noch nie Passiert. Vorteil ist halt, dass du innerhalb von 30 Tagen die Karte zurück geben kannst. Mann sollte bei solchen Artikeln nicht am Shop oder Versand sparen. Bestelle dort wo du es für richtig hältst.
> 
> Allerdings, lese ich des öfteren das immer mehr Karten mit Elpida Speicher produziert werden. Wenn du Übertakten willst, würde ich versuchen eine mit Hynix zu bekommen. Gigabyte, MSI, Powercolor, Asus, XFX setzten nur noch auf Elpida. Auch bei Sapphire würde ich aufpassen. Aber blackscreen Probleme kommen nur noch selten vor, kann sein das Micron irgend etwas an den Timings oder sonst wo was verändert hat.
> 
> mfg


Hmm mal sehen. Bis heute Nachmittag/Abend denke ich nochmal drüber nach.

Ja es kann auch Elpida sein solang alles läuft @stock


----------



## Gamiac (4. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> jep bei mir ist es bis jetzt zwei mal vorgekommen, dass die Grafikkarte schon benutzt war. Mindfactory ist keinesfalls schlecht kann ja jedem passieren. Bei Amazon ist das mir noch nie Passiert. Vorteil ist halt, dass du innerhalb von 30 Tagen die Karte zurück geben kannst. Mann sollte bei solchen Artikeln nicht am Shop oder Versand sparen. Bestelle dort wo du es für richtig hältst.
> 
> Allerdings, lese ich des öfteren das immer mehr Karten mit Elpida Speicher produziert werden. Wenn du Übertakten willst, würde ich versuchen eine mit Hynix zu bekommen. Gigabyte, MSI, Powercolor, Asus, XFX setzten nur noch auf Elpida. Auch bei Sapphire würde ich aufpassen. Aber blackscreen Probleme kommen nur noch selten vor, kann sein das Micron irgend etwas an den Timings oder sonst wo was verändert hat.
> 
> mfg



Also ich hab die überarbeitete Version der TF Gaming von MSI vor 2 Wochen bei CaseKing bestellt und die hat sowohl Hynix verbaut als auch nen relativ Guten Grafikchip mit 81.3 Asic .
Bedeutet ich kann sie von +25 auf -62 mv stellen und dann läuft sie mit 1000/1300 stabil ,kühl und relativ leise .


----------



## Roundy (4. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Also ich hab die überarbeitete Version der TF Gaming von MSI vor 2 Wochen bei CaseKing bestellt und die hat sowohl Hynix verbaut als auch nen relativ Guten Grafikchip mit 81.3 Asic .
> Bedeutet ich kann sie von +25 auf -62 mv stellen und dann läuft sie mit 1000/1300 stabil ,kühl und relativ leise .


 
Es geht ihm einfach nur um den preis, da eh ne wakü draufkommt....
von daher braucht er nen ref pcb.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. August 2014)

Am besten er nimmt die tri


----------



## ATIR290 (4. August 2014)

Ist die Turboduo von Powercolor nun auch mit der Neuen Revision versehen ?
oder ist dies der PCS + vorenthalten ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. August 2014)

Heute Nacht ist es soweit.  Bin gespannt, was die Tri-X und mein PC zu dem Wiedershen sagen.


----------



## Roundy (4. August 2014)

Wir drücken die daumen 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Heute Nacht ist es soweit.  Bin gespannt, was die Tri-X und mein PC zu dem Wiedershen sagen.



Jo ich freu mich für dich mit.... jetzt erwischt du bestimmt ein Prachtstück


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. August 2014)

Wieso muss ich Versandkosten bei Mindfactory bezhalen? - PayPal Gebühren


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (5. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich Versandkosten bei Mindfactory bezhalen? - PayPal Gebühren


 
Wir warten gespannt auf Bilder und eine Flut an Daten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. August 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Wir warten gespannt auf Bilder und eine Flut an Daten


Werden gemacht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Werden gemacht.


 Sehr gut


----------



## Ralle@ (5. August 2014)

Hm

Die HIS 290X IceQ hat es anscheinend zerlegt.
Schon im Bios Bildfehler, Kumpel hatte gestern mit mir cs go gezockt und meinte er hätte zu viel Schatten (also Schatten wo keiner hingehört).


----------



## noname545 (5. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Werden gemacht.



habs mir anders überlegt die Trix ist einfach schlecht, hätte ich die Karte gekauft könnte ich nachts nicht mehr schlafen. So eine Referenz Karte mit Referenz Kühler ist einfach besser, und hält dank dem F18(Hornet) Start einen 24h Wach. Dagegen ist die Trix so leise, dass man auf dauer angst bekommt ob die Lüfter überhaupt noch drehen. Sowas tu ich mir nicht an. Vor allem wird man wegen der stille psychisch belastet.
Sehr schlechte Wahl


----------



## Roundy (5. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> habs mir anders überlegt die Trix ist einfach schlecht, hätte ich die Karte gekauft könnte ich nachts nicht mehr schlafen. So eine Referenz Karte mit Referenz Kühler ist einfach besser, und hält dank dem F18(Hornet) Start einen 24h Wach. Dagegen ist die Trix so leise, dass man auf dauer angst bekommt ob die Lüfter überhaupt noch drehen. Sowas tu ich mir nicht an. Vor allem wird man wegen der stille psychisch belastet.
> Sehr schlechte Wahl




Grad mal gelacht 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bekomme ich trotzdem nen Trostpreis?
> Oh beren/ion, neue mods, Gratulation
> 
> Edit:
> ...



was machen die Superlux?


----------



## ATIR290 (5. August 2014)

MSI - PCS+ besitzen somit eine Neue Revision an Platine
Wird die Turboduo - Vapor X nachziehen
Club 3D RoyalAce ebenfalls geplant oder bleibt die Karte so wie sie derzeit ist.

Wer Weiss bereits ob da etwas in der Mache ist ... ?
Dank!

PCS+  hat fuer die NEUE Platine FA aufgedruckt, alte Revsion ist nur F
MSI Gaming - Neue Revision mit Codec : V308-002R


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> was machen die Superlux?


 
Hatte echt Mühe die Velourteile drauf zu machen, musste am Ende meine Freundin machen 
Joa sind ganz gut die Dinger, besser als die alten No Name 5€ Dinger.
Hab aber keine Soundkarte, läuft alles über Onboard ALC 1150, klanglich bin ich jedoch erst mal zufrieden.
 wie viel besser es mit einer 30€ - 60€ Asus Soundkarte werden würde, lese da unterschiedliche Meinungen, für meine Soundansprüche jedoch wahrscheinlich nicht zwingend Notwendig.
Hatte hier nicht wer nun eine 290 Vapor X bekommen vor 1-2 Tagen? Was ist nu mit dem Feedback?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab aber keine Soundkarte, läuft alles über Onboard ALC 1150, klanglich bin ich jedoch erst mal zufrieden.
> wie viel besser es mit einer 30€ - 60€ Asus Soundkarte werden würde, lese da unterschiedliche Meinungen, für meine Soundansprüche jedoch wahrscheinlich nicht zwingend Notwendig.


 Nunja ich habe die Asus Sonar DX drin und merke da schon einen guten Unterschied.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2014)

In der Verkaufsabteilung hier gabs eine gute für 85€, habs leider paar Stunden zu spät gesehen, sonst hätte ich die geholt 
Na ja wat solls, wenn sich was ergibt hole ich mir eine, wobei für die Superlux KH braucht man eh keine 200€ Soundkarte, trotzdem hätte ich die Asus STX für 85 gekauft.
Dr.Dave war schneller leider.
PS Schaut euch mal die Serie (nicht den Film) Penny Dreadful an (german subs), kann man anschauen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> In der Verkaufsabteilung hier gabs eine gute für 85€, habs leider paar Stunden zu spät gesehen, sonst hätte ich die geholt
> Na ja wat solls, wenn sich was ergibt hole ich mir eine, wobei für die Superlux KH braucht man eh keine 200€ Soundkarte, trotzdem hätte ich die Asus STX für 85 gekauft.
> Dr.Dave war schneller leider.


 Nein, ich meinte diese hier. Die gibts zum Teil für 40€ im Marktplatz.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2014)

Jo ich weiß schon, nur es gab eine 160€ SK für 85€ gestern, die hätte ich gekauft, war auch recht neu.


----------



## beren2707 (5. August 2014)

Was genau hat das nochmal mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun? 
Bitte mehr das "R9-290/290X" und weniger das "Laber Thread" beherzigen, danke. 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jo ich weiß schon, nur es gab eine 160€ SK für 85€ gestern, die hätte ich gekauft, war auch recht neu.


 Nunja es ergibt sich mal wieder. Trotzdem  - hast nen Post auf deiner Pinnwand.


----------



## key0512 (5. August 2014)

Servus Leute will mit ne 290 zulegen und zu eurem Club gehöre , weiß aber nicht welche. Die PCS+ ist ja mittlerweile günstig zu haben, in Foren und allem finde ich aber viele Leute, die sich mit Blackscreens rumplagen. Gibt es wen der das Teil länger als 3 Monate ohne Fhler betrieben hat? 
Hab mir überlegt die MSI zu holen. Zu der wird ja gesagt die Lüfter wären unterdimensioniert, aber irgendwie finde ich nirgends Werte die das belegen, sonder max 75-80 grad.
Bleibt die Tri X, die mir optisch nicht gefällt  und ich hab auch keine Ahnung ob sie sich von der Qualität lange hält.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2014)

Na dann Vapor X.
Schade in der Verkaufssektion wird eine 780 Ti für 420€ angeboten und man kann noch bissl handeln, aber leider haste da noch keinen Zugriff drauf.
Wie gesagt die Vapor X ist supi.


----------



## key0512 (5. August 2014)

Die Vapor X ist mir leider zu teuer. Bei dem Preis würde ich vllt sogar eher zu Nvidia greifen. 
Wieviele Spam Kommentare muss ich denn schreiben um da rein zu kommen?  Kleiner Spaß 

Wie gesagt ich präferenziere die MSI. Hab in den vorherigen Seiten dieses Threads was von neuen Revisionen bei MSI und PCS+ gelesen, was hat es denn damit auf sich?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hatte echt Mühe die Velourteile drauf zu machen, musste am Ende meine Freundin machen
> Joa sind ganz gut die Dinger, besser als die alten No Name 5€ Dinger.
> Hab aber keine Soundkarte, läuft alles über Onboard ALC 1150, klanglich bin ich jedoch erst mal zufrieden.
> wie viel besser es mit einer 30€ - 60€ Asus Soundkarte werden würde, lese da unterschiedliche Meinungen, für meine Soundansprüche jedoch wahrscheinlich nicht zwingend Notwendig.
> Hatte hier nicht wer nun eine 290 Vapor X bekommen vor 1-2 Tagen? Was ist nu mit dem Feedback?



jo aber wer war es nochmal 

Jo hole dir die Xonar DGX für 30~€ ist echt top. Wird alles verstärkt und alles viel klarer fürs zogge aber keine suround einstellen...verfälscht alles.immer Stereo
die 30€ lohnen auf jedenfall. Ich hatte letztens einen Bose kopfhöhrer bei Kollegen gehört und da klingen die Superlux viel besser hatse die in blacke or White?



key0512 schrieb:


> Die Vapor X ist mir leider zu teuer. Bei dem Preis würde ich vllt sogar eher zu Nvidia greifen.
> Wieviele Spam Kommentare muss ich denn schreiben um da rein zu kommen?  Kleiner Spaß
> 
> Wie gesagt ich präferenziere die MSI. Hab in den vorherigen Seiten dieses Threads was von neuen Revisionen bei MSI und PCS+ gelesen, was hat es denn damit auf sich?


 

 nimm die PCs+


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2014)

373€ kostet die aktuell, kann man schon investieren in die gute Vapor. Ich hab 400 in die TriX investiert 
Ok da war BF4 dabei, hab aber nur einmal den Single Player durchgespielt und das wars dann auch 
Von der MSi zur Vapor sind es doch nur rund 30€ Aufpreis, dafür gibts dann auch die bessere Karte.
Edit: Hab die White, aber bitte keine Themen Abseits der 290 hier besprechen, Beren muss sonst noch Karten zücken.
Trotzdem Thx für deine Meinung.


----------



## noname545 (5. August 2014)

na das die PCS+ überarbeitet wurde, blackscreens habe ich damit keine. Aber das kann man mit jeder Karte haben. Von der Verarbeitung ist die PCS+ deutlich besser, da die Karte einen Kühler aus Alu besitzt und dazu einen backplate hat. Außerdem ist die PCS eine 2,5 Slot Karte, also höher als die Trix. In meinem Fractal R3 hat die Trix nicht gepasst, selbst mit der PCS+ wurde es sehr knapp.

den Aufpreis für die Vapor kann ich nicht verstehen sorry, ist mir auch einfach zu teuer


----------



## key0512 (5. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> na das die PCS+ überarbeitet wurde, blackscreens habe ich damit keine. Aber das kann man mit jeder Karte haben. Von der Verarbeitung ist die PCS+ deutlich besser, da die Karte einen Kühler aus Alu besitzt und dazu einen backplate hat. Außerdem ist die PCS eine 2,5 Slot Karte, also höher als die Trix. In meinem Fractal R3 hat die Trix nicht gepasst, selbst mit der PCS+ wurde es sehr knapp.
> 
> den Aufpreis für die Vapor kann ich nicht verstehen sorry, ist mir auch einfach zu teuer


 

Hast du denn die überarbeitete Revision? Oder ist es die alte die wunderbar funktioniert?
Wie lange renn die denn bei dir schon?

Und ja 380€ für ne Vapor ist zu viel des guten, mir gehen schon die trix Preise eig über das budget, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## noname545 (5. August 2014)

key0512 schrieb:


> Hast du denn die überarbeitete Revision? Oder ist es die alte die wunderbar funktioniert?
> Wie lange renn die denn bei dir schon?
> 
> Und ja 380€ für ne Vapor ist zu viel des guten, mir gehen schon die trix Preise eig über das budget, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


 

ich habe 2x die neue Revision erwischt, der einzige Unterscheid war der Speicher. Habe die Karte jetzt ich glaube seit 2 Wochen im Betrieb. Verstehe auch nicht warum die Trix mehr kostet. Wollte die auch unbedingt haben, aber als ich zur einer Flex greifen wollte, tat mir mein R3 irgendwie leid

ich mag es nicht wenn alles so eng zusammen liegt, bisschen Luft ist immer gut^^


----------



## key0512 (5. August 2014)

2 Mal? Hast du die im Crossfire Betrieb, oder war die erste defekt?
Und ja bei mir wird auch eng. Die Flex MUSS ran bei mir haha


----------



## noname545 (5. August 2014)

key0512 schrieb:


> 2 Mal? Hast du die im Crossfire Betrieb, oder war die erste defekt?
> Und ja bei mir wird auch eng. Die Flex MUSS ran bei mir haha



die erste war anscheinend defekt, blackscrenn im Idle sowie beim start. Also umgetauscht und jetzt keine Probleme mehr. Die erste Karte war außerdem schon benutzt und ziemlich demoliert, hatte wohl Pech und eine durchgekaute Karte erwischt 

Aber so ein tripple Fan Kühler macht schon einiges was aus, hatte davor eine Asus DC2 und die war deutlich lauter und wärmer, gut war auch ne 7970^^


----------



## key0512 (5. August 2014)

ok danke dir, werde dann mal mein Glück mit der pcs+ versuchen. Die soll bitte bitte lange halten. Nach den ganzen Berichten über Probleme mit der 290 und speziell Pcs+ habe ich gut muffensausen, ob ich überhaupt n gutes Teil erwische.
Die Leute von Mindfactory sind doch hoffetnlich ganz kulante Menschen, falls was schief läuft, oder?
Sind die SpaWas wirklich so problematisch wie man sagt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

key0512 schrieb:


> ok danke dir, werde dann mal mein Glück mit der pcs+ versuchen. Die soll bitte bitte lange halten. Nach den ganzen Berichten über Probleme mit der 290 und speziell Pcs+ habe ich gut muffensausen, ob ich überhaupt n gutes Teil erwische.
> Die Leute von Mindfactory sind doch hoffetnlich ganz kulante Menschen, falls was schief läuft, oder?
> Sind die SpaWas wirklich so problematisch wie man sagt?



Superwahl  MF ist sehr kulant


----------



## noname545 (5. August 2014)

key0512 schrieb:


> ok danke dir, werde dann mal mein Glück mit der pcs+ versuchen. Die soll bitte bitte lange halten. Nach den ganzen Berichten über Probleme mit der 290 und speziell Pcs+ habe ich gut muffensausen, ob ich überhaupt n gutes Teil erwische.
> Die Leute von Mindfactory sind doch hoffetnlich ganz kulante Menschen, falls was schief läuft, oder?
> Sind die SpaWas wirklich so problematisch wie man sagt?


 
also die Spawas haben nicht mal 80°C grad erreicht, zocke eigentlich recht selten. Aber auch in den Benchmarks war das der Fall deshalb denke ich, dass sich nicht viel ändern wird. Ich wiederhole das sehr oft, aber wenn die Graka nicht eingeschweißt ist gleich zurück damit. Man kann nie wissen was mit der Karte war. Falls es doch so ist, lass dir von MF nix einreden. Die äußere Verpackung wurde komplett in Folie eingeschweißt, danach ist noch ein Siegel auf jeder Seite vorhanden, die man auch unbeschädigt aufmachen kann. Also nicht davon täuschen lassen. Die Statik Folie hat ebenfalls einen Aufkleber. Viel Glück


----------



## key0512 (5. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> also die Spawas haben nicht mal 80°C grad erreicht, zocke eigentlich recht selten. Aber auch in den Benchmarks war das der Fall deshalb denke ich, dass sich nicht viel ändern wird. Ich wiederhole das sehr oft, aber wenn die Graka nicht eingeschweißt ist gleich zurück damit. Man kann nie wissen was mit der Karte war. Falls es doch so ist, lass dir von MF nix einreden. Die äußere Verpackung wurde komplett in Folie eingeschweißt, danach ist noch ein Siegel auf jeder Seite vorhanden, die man auch unbeschädigt aufmachen kann. Also nicht davon täuschen lassen. Die Statik Folie hat ebenfalls einen Aufkleber. Viel Glück


 
Ay ay! Unbeschädigte Folie mit Aufkleber und die Packung selbst hat auch nochmal n Siegel, den man aber unbeschädigt öffnen kann. Ich nehme an mit "Statik"- Folie meinst du ganz normal die Folie  
Gibts noch andere Merkmale, irgendwelche Seriennummern, mit der ich schauen kan obs die neue Revision ist?
Werde mich dann später hier melden und berichten, wenn sie da ist


----------



## Roundy (5. August 2014)

key0512 schrieb:


> Servus Leute will mit ne 290 zulegen und zu eurem Club gehöre , weiß aber nicht welche. Die PCS+ ist ja mittlerweile günstig zu haben, in Foren und allem finde ich aber viele Leute, die sich mit Blackscreens rumplagen. Gibt es wen der das Teil länger als 3 Monate ohne Fhler betrieben hat?
> Hab mir überlegt die MSI zu holen. Zu der wird ja gesagt die Lüfter wären unterdimensioniert, aber irgendwie finde ich nirgends Werte die das belegen, sonder max 75-80 grad.
> Bleibt die Tri X, die mir optisch nicht gefällt  und ich hab auch keine Ahnung ob sie sich von der Qualität lange hält.



Bin mit meiner super zufrieden, in skyrim bekomm ich manchmal nen blacky allerdings fängt sie sivh wieder und dann gehts ohne bis zum ende der session...
Allerdings hab ivh sie undervolte und auch sonst n bissl dran rum gespielt,  also wird das verziehen 
Und wirklich stören tuts mich auch ned 
Von dem her klare Empfehlung an die karte, schlag zu 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. August 2014)

key0512 schrieb:


> mit der ich schauen kan obs die neue Revision ist?


Über dem PCIe-Bus steht bei der neune Revision LF R29AF


----------



## noname545 (5. August 2014)

key0512 schrieb:


> Ay ay! Unbeschädigte Folie mit Aufkleber und die Packung selbst hat auch nochmal n Siegel, den man aber unbeschädigt öffnen kann. Ich nehme an mit "Statik"- Folie meinst du ganz normal die Folie
> Gibts noch andere Merkmale, irgendwelche Seriennummern, mit der ich schauen kan obs die neue Revision ist?
> Werde mich dann später hier melden und berichten, wenn sie da ist



Mit antistatische Folie meine ich die Graka selbst, die äußere Verpackung selbst ist in einer stinknormalen 0815 Folie eingeschweißt. Wenn du die weg hasst sind nochmals Siegel an den Seiten. Erst dann kann man die Packung öffnen.  Danach nimmst du deinen Rechten Arm im 32° Winkel und öffnest mit deiner linken Ha....... also das ich mal einen Erklärung schreibe wie man ein Paket öffnet  Wenn du die Graka siehst hast du die erste Prüfung bestanden, dass einbauen ist viel schwieriger und braucht jahre langes Training .

Du schaffst das, ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## key0512 (5. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Bin mit meiner super zufrieden, in skyrim bekomm ich manchmal nen blacky allerdings fängt sie sivh wieder und dann gehts ohne bis zum ende der session...
> Allerdings hab ivh sie undervolte und auch sonst n bissl dran rum gespielt,  also wird das verziehen
> Und wirklich stören tuts mich auch ned
> Von dem her klare Empfehlung an die karte, schlag zu
> Gruß


 
Meinst du jetzt die MSi oder PCS+? 



noname545 schrieb:


> Mit antistatische Folie meine ich die Graka selbst, die äußere Verpackung selbst ist in einer stinknormalen 0815 Folie eingeschweißt. Wenn du die weg hasst sind nochmals Siegel an den Seiten. Erst dann kann man die Packung öffnen.  Danach nimmst du deinen Rechten Arm im 32° Winkel und öffnest mit deiner linken Ha....... also das ich mal einen Erklärung schreibe wie man ein Paket öffnet  Wenn du die Graka siehst hast du die erste Prüfung bestanden, dass einbauen ist viel schwieriger und braucht jahre langes Training .
> 
> Du schaffst das, ich drück dir die Daumen



Haha ich werde es schaffen. Ich glaube an mich! 
Danke euch!


----------



## Roundy (5. August 2014)

key0512 schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die MSi oder PCS+?



Ich hab ne pcs.
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. August 2014)

Anscheined kommt die Tri-X erst übermorgen.  Hoffentlich läuft die wenigstens ohne Probleme.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Anscheined kommt die Tri-X erst übermorgen.  Hoffentlich läuft die wenigstens ohne Probleme.


 
 du hast aber auchn Pech


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> du hast aber auchn Pech


Das ist kein Pech, sonder geplant. Ich hoffe, bald kommt auch einmal ein BIOS-Editor.


----------



## MuhOo (6. August 2014)

Kann bis heute nicht verstehen wie ihr die 290 übertaktet, meine 3 290 hatten schon Probleme mit dem Standardtakt und haben nur Grafikfehler verursacht


----------



## derneuemann (6. August 2014)

Ich kann meine sogar mit Referenzkühler auf 1100MHz übertakten bei 49-52% Lüfterspeed (im Sommer). Nur bringt das nicht viel. Selbst bei mit übertakteten Speicher sind das meistens keine realen 10% Mehrleistung. Eher um 8%...
Das lohnt sich einfach nicht, wenn man die rund 80W Mehrverbrauch berücksichtigt. 
Ich habe gestern nochmal ein lustigen Test gemacht! 1000MHz Core/ 1100MHz VRam bei 1,0V. Bei Heaven 4.0 6% weniger min Fps und 37% Lüfter bei 25° Raumtemperatur und rund 215W Verbrauch.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. August 2014)

Läuft, bei Vsynch nur ein leichtes "bruzeln" zu vernehmen, wenn dass Gehäuse offen ist mit Ohr an der Grafikkarte. - Karton war Originalverpackt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (6. August 2014)

Haste wieder ne neue Karte oder wie?
Tri X wie ich sehe.


----------



## Roundy (6. August 2014)

lass mal bitte nen bissl länger laufen, nicht zwingend furmark aber z.b. valley und mach dann nochmal nen screeny.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Läuft, bei Vsynch nur ein leichtes "bruzeln" zu vernehmen, wenn dass Gehäuse offen ist mit Ohr an der Grafikkarte. - Karton war Originalverpackt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hört sich doch schon mal gut an  

 so nun lasse mal bißchen valley und heaven rennen...bisl länger Fotos von der tri usw


----------



## Duvar (6. August 2014)

Das mit den Temps ist so eine Sache, da kommen noch weitere Faktoren wie Umgebungstemp./anliegende Spannung/Takt/genutztes Gehäuse/wie viele Lüfter und auf welcher Stufe die laufen etc ins Spiel.
Nehme an, man versucht alles auf möglichst minimalsten Geräuschpegel zu trimmen, nichts desto trotz kommt dann der Faktor Gehäuse und Umgebungstemp bzw wahrscheinlich auch in welcher Computerecke die Kiste reingefercht wurde ins Spiel.
Man kennt doch im allgemeinen in etwa die Temps,deswegen blicke ich nicht so ganz durch, denn da spielen genug Faktoren mit, so dass man es nicht zwingend 1 zu 1 übertragen kann, Richtwerte passt wohl eher 
...oder ist die Karte jetzt unter Wasser?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Das mit den Temps ist so eine Sache, da kommen noch weitere Faktoren wie Umgebungstemp./anliegende Spannung/Takt/genutztes Gehäuse/wie viele Lüfter und auf welcher Stufe die laufen etc ins Spiel.
> Nehme an, man versucht alles auf möglichst minimalsten Geräuschpegel zu trimmen, nichts desto trotz kommt dann der Faktor Gehäuse und Umgebungstemp bzw wahrscheinlich auch in welcher Computerecke die Kiste reingefercht wurde ins Spiel.
> Man kennt doch im allgemeinen in etwa die Temps,deswegen blicke ich nicht so ganz durch, denn da spielen genug Faktoren mit, so dass man es nicht zwingend 1 zu 1 übertragen kann, Richtwerte passt wohl eher
> ...oder ist die Karte jetzt unter Wasser?



Jo Richtwerte und wir schreiben ja immer dazu welche raumtemp usw


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (6. August 2014)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus. Lass mal Heaven und Valley ne halbe Stunde ackern


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. August 2014)

So die Tri-X hat jetzt 30 Minuten Valley gebencht und die CPU Prime95. SO na dann mach ich mich mal ans umbauen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (6. August 2014)

du vogle sollst den screeny wärend dem test machen nicht dannach 
so wie ich damals 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. August 2014)

mit loggen und nur valley


----------



## Gamiac (6. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> du vogle sollst den screeny wärend dem test machen nicht dannach
> so wie ich damals
> Gruß



 Lol oder wenigstens die max werte anzeigen lassen .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. August 2014)

War doch nur zum warm laufen. Und damit ich Vergleichswerte habe bei den Temperaturen.

Loggen geht nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Backplate passt nicht.


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2014)

Och nö.  Welche Backplate ist es denn?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. August 2014)

http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...ercool-heatkiller-gpu-backplate-r9-290x?c=261 - diese hier. Finde ich am schönsten.


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2014)

Das finde ich auch, steht auch auf meiner Liste. Die Backplate werde ich in naher Zukunft mit dem Morpheus zu kombinieren versuchen. 
Schade, dass sie bei dir nicht passt.


----------



## Roundy (6. August 2014)

also ich find sie hässlich 
lieber ne schwarze 
Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2014)

Ist eben Geschmacksache.  Schwarz habe ich eh schon zuviel im Gehäuse, da kommt die Edelstahloptik mMn ganz gut und passt auch zum Kühler.


----------



## Roundy (6. August 2014)

über geschmack lässt sich streiten 
allerdings wären bei mir dann sofort fingerabdrücke drauf... 
und ich hab ja eine 
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (6. August 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch, steht auch auf meiner Liste. Die Backplate werde ich in naher Zukunft mit dem Morpheus zu kombinieren versuchen.
> Schade, dass sie bei dir nicht passt.


 
Ich würde eher die von Alphacool versuchen und dann noch einen Luftstrom drüber streichen lassen!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. August 2014)

Es verschiebt sich leider (falls jemand auf Werte gewartet hat).

Bei meinem Supremacy fehlen an der CPU-Backplate die Gewinde und somit kann ich den CPU-Kühler nicht montieren und bei Caseking ist auch schon 18Uhr Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. August 2014)

So hab mal bf4 mit meiner r9 290 tri x oc getestet mit dem treiber 14.4.

Mir ist aufgefallen das auf manchen karten framedrops auftauchen daraufhin habe ich gpu-z protokolieren lassen und muss sagen das der takt nur gering schwankt aber denoch framedrops von 20-40fps entstehen.

Die grafik steht auf mittel und gitterqualität auf ultra.

Wie kann so ein system

I7 3770k@4.2ghz 
8gb ram
R9 290 tri x oc
Samsung ssd 840
E9 480watt bequiet

Solche framedrops haben?

Mfg


----------



## iGameKudan (6. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung was für ein Board Du hast, aber der ALC1150 hörte sich auf einem MSI Z87 XPower deutlich besser als meine alte Xonar DG an - die DGX ist dieselbe, nur mit PCI-E...

Und ob die DX noch besser ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.

EDIT: Bezugnehmend auf Seite 916


----------



## Duvar (6. August 2014)

Man Pseudo...
Bis du eine 290 (welche dich glücklich macht) findest, kannst du gleich auf die neue Generation switchen glaube ich.
So viel Pech kann man echt net haben. Das Schicksal will das du dir eine 780 kaufst 

@igame: Dieser Typ hier hat die Frage gut beantwortet, er sagt zum Musikhören ist die Onboardlösung sogar besser wie die dgx NUR wenn er über onboard redet, lässt die Quali zu wünschen übrig.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIcZO6LEs-Q#t=261
In unserer Soundabteilung sagen die auch immer Soundquali= 80% Kopfhörer/Boxen etc und 20% Soundkarte.
Ich hol mir nur eine, wenn sich was gutes ergibt in unserer Verkaufsabteilung hier.
1150 Onboardlösung soll garnet mal so schlecht sein. Klar mit der DGX würde alles lauter werden etc, da ich aber net Taub werden will, glaube ich, dass die SK nicht zwingend nötig ist, zumal ich keine Games zocke, wo Ortung eine Rolle spielt, brauche ich auch eigentlich keine noch teurere Soundkarte + meine 681 Evo Kopfhörer profitieren nicht wirklich von einer deutlich teureren SK.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. August 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> So hab mal bf4 mit meiner r9 290 tri x oc getestet mit dem treiber 14.4.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen das auf manchen karten framedrops auftauchen daraufhin habe ich gpu-z protokolieren lassen und muss sagen das der takt nur gering schwankt aber denoch framedrops von 20-40fps entstehen.
> 
> ...




nö komme nie unter 60fps....avg 70-90 fps auf fetten maps. Alles @ Ultra also Anschlag auch Kantenglättung.




Duvar schrieb:


> Man Pseudo...
> Bis du eine 290 (welche dich glücklich macht) findest, kannst du gleich auf die neue Generation switchen glaube ich.
> So viel Pech kann man echt net haben. Das Schicksal will das du dir eine 780 kaufst
> 
> ...



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sound-kaufberatung-faq-und-wissenswertes.html


frage dich da mal schlau


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> nö komme nie unter 60fps....avg 70-90 fps auf fetten maps. Alles @ Ultra also Anschlag auch Kantenglättung.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/55837-howto-anfaengerguide-sound-kaufberatung-faq-und-wissenswertes.html
> 
> frage dich da mal schlau



Ich spiele mit 110fps. Habe auch in bf4 mit perfoverlay.drawgraph 1 geschaut und an der cpu liegt es nicht. 

Könnte eventuell am treiber liegen vermute ich. Der gpu takt schwankt nur von 940-999 mhz. Am strom kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen da gpu-z 11.50-11.88 volt anzeigt im logfile.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Mfg


----------



## Deathy93 (6. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Man Pseudo...
> Bis du eine 290 (welche dich glücklich macht) findest, kannst du gleich auf die neue Generation switchen glaube ich.
> So viel Pech kann man echt net haben. Das Schicksal will das du dir eine 780 kaufst
> 
> ...


 

Ich hatte noch mehr Pech mit meinen 290 Karten und bin nun auch bei der 780 gelandet


----------



## derneuemann (6. August 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> So hab mal bf4 mit meiner r9 290 tri x oc getestet mit dem treiber 14.4.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen das auf manchen karten framedrops auftauchen daraufhin habe ich gpu-z protokolieren lassen und muss sagen das der takt nur gering schwankt aber denoch framedrops von 20-40fps entstehen.
> 
> ...


 
Kann nicht! Ich halte es für am wahrscheinlichsten das der Server nicht mit kommt. Habe ich auch schon ein paar mal gehabt. Erst wird alles nur ein bisschen zäh und später hat es auch mal richtig gelaggt! Anderen Server und alles wieder gut.

Ah, da fällt mir noch etwas ein. Wenn du Mantle nutzt, versuch mal etwas mehr Spannung auf die CPU zu geben. Das hatte ich auch schon mal als ich meiner CPU zu wenig Saft gegeben habe.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Kann nicht! Ich halte es für am wahrscheinlichsten das der Server nicht mit kommt. Habe ich auch schon ein paar mal gehabt. Erst wird alles nur ein bisschen zäh und später hat es auch mal richtig gelaggt! Anderen Server und alles wieder gut.



Habe verschiede server gespielt egal die drops kommen immer. Bin nur auf maps mit 48 playern.

Mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. August 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Habe verschiede server gespielt egal die drops kommen immer. Bin nur auf maps mit 48 playern.
> 
> Mfg



ich nutze den 14.4 er

 und zocke auf DX 11 und du?


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ich nutze den 14.4 er
> 
> und zocke auf DX 11 und du?



Ja hab auch den 14.4 und nutze auch Dx 11.

Aber trotzdem diese framedrops.

Mfg


----------



## Gamiac (6. August 2014)

Mein GPUz funzt nicht mehr liest nix mehr richtig aus in den Anzeigen obwohl bis gestern alles ging .


----------



## Roundy (6. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Mein GPUz funzt nicht mehr liest nix mehr richtig aus in den Anzeigen obwohl bis gestern alles ging .


 
heißt genau?
was macht sie nicht?
Grafikfehler etc.?
iwas verändert?
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (6. August 2014)

Morgen wird meine R9 290 Powercolor Turoduo welche heute NEU im OnlineShop ankam versendet.
Hoffe auf Hynics Speicher, vor Allem die Neue Revision und KEINE Blackscreens und regenbogenartige Bildschirme mehr ....
Soll wohl direkt von Taiwan kommen, und vom Haendler zum Shop gesendet worden sein!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Morgen wird meine R9 290 Powercolor Turoduo welche heute NEU im OnlineShop ankam versendet.
> Hoffe auf Hynics Speicher, vor Allem die Neue Revision und KEINE Blackscreens und regenbogenartige Bildschirme mehr ....
> Soll wohl direkt von Taiwan kommen, und vom Haendler zum Shop gesendet worden sein!



warum bestellste dir wieder so einen düsenjet


----------



## Gamiac (7. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> heißt genau?
> was macht sie nicht?
> Grafikfehler etc.?
> iwas verändert?
> Gruß




Nein die Karte ist i.O. aber Sensors von GPUz zeigt liest die Werte wie Temperatur und so nicht mehr in Echtzeit aus .


----------



## ATIR290 (7. August 2014)

Weil die Karte eben nur 1 : 1 durch den Shop/ Haendler getauscht wird.
Ansonsten haette ich mir die RoyalAce geordert!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Weil die Karte eben nur 1 : 1 durch den Shop/ Haendler getauscht wird.
> Ansonsten haette ich mir die RoyalAce geordert!



OK ...wird das Ding schnell wieder los


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. August 2014)

Ob Elpidia (Micron/Crucial) oder Hynix... Ist fast wurscht


----------



## noname545 (7. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Morgen wird meine R9 290 Powercolor Turoduo welche heute NEU im OnlineShop ankam versendet.
> Hoffe auf Hynics Speicher, vor Allem die Neue Revision und KEINE Blackscreens und regenbogenartige Bildschirme mehr ....
> Soll wohl direkt von Taiwan kommen, und vom Haendler zum Shop gesendet worden sein!


 
Turbo Duo oder wie das ding heißt ist eine schlechte Wahl. Die Ace ist auch nicht viel besser
So viel ich mitbekommen habe, hat nur die PCS+ eine neue Revision bekommen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> Turbo Duo oder wie das ding heißt ist eine schlechte Wahl. Die Ace ist auch nicht viel besser


Er kann doch nicht wechseln. Er hatte RMA und hat wieder eine TurboDuo bekommen.


----------



## noname545 (7. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Er kann doch nicht wechseln. Er hatte RMA und hat wieder eine TurboDuo bekommen.


 
deshalb gleich weg damit  habe gehört, dass die Grakas dich irgendwie nicht mögen, bei so viel RMA und Pech
Naja so lange du noch im Roten lager bist ist ja alles gut^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> deshalb gleich weg damit  habe gehört, dass die Grakas dich irgendwie nicht mögen, bei so viel RMA und Pech
> Naja so lange du noch im Roten lager bist ist ja alles gut^^


Nein die mögen mich nicht. Im Grünen Lager ist schon ein Kandidat ausgesucht. 

Bei den CPU-Kühlern scheint das "Nicht Mögen" jetzt auch los zu gehen.
Mein Supremacy hat kein Gewinde -> keine Montage möglich.


----------



## derneuemann (7. August 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit 110fps. Habe auch in bf4 mit perfoverlay.drawgraph 1 geschaut und an der cpu liegt es nicht.
> 
> Könnte eventuell am treiber liegen vermute ich. Der gpu takt schwankt nur von 940-999 mhz. Am strom kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen da gpu-z 11.50-11.88 volt anzeigt im logfile.
> 
> ...


 
Moin,
probier mal die CPU Spannung etwas zu erhöhen. Das gab es schon öfter. Alles lief augenscheinlich stabil, aber bei BF4 droppte es manchmal... 
Darüber hinaus fällt deine 12V Schiene sehr stark ab unter Belastung. Mein Netzteil fällt unter max Belastung (R9 290X @1,1GHz + I7 3820@4,75GHz) gerade mal auf 11,97V. (Seasonic X560)
Du spielst mit 110Fps, weil du einen 120Hz Monitor hast ?
Wenn die Verzweifelung zu groß wird kannst du dir ja mal ein anderes Netzteil zum Testen ausleihen. 
Ich denke aber das es durchaus an den Servern liegen kann. Das wa da abgeht mit den Servern ist unter aller Sau.


----------



## derneuemann (7. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein die mögen mich nicht. Im Grünen Lager ist schon ein Kandidat ausgesucht.
> 
> Bei den CPU-Kühlern scheint das "Nicht Mögen" jetzt auch los zu gehen.
> Mein Supremacy hat kein Gewinde -> keine Montage möglich.


 
Das kann bei EK Produkten öfter passieren. Ich hatte damals mit meinen Wakü-Produkten von EK auch nur Ärger!


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (7. August 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> So hab mal bf4 mit meiner r9 290 tri x oc getestet mit dem treiber 14.4.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen das auf manchen karten framedrops auftauchen daraufhin habe ich gpu-z protokolieren lassen und muss sagen das der takt nur gering schwankt aber denoch framedrops von 20-40fps entstehen.
> 
> ...


 


Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Habe verschiede server gespielt egal die drops kommen immer. Bin nur auf maps mit 48 playern.
> 
> Mfg



Schalte mal GPUz ab. Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Die Last und die damit verbundenen Spikes in der CPU-Last wurden bei mir durch GPUz verursacht. Dabeu dropten die FPS von 120 auf ca. 40

Die Lösung habe ich mit Hilfe der CBler gefunden:

im BF4 [Sammelthread] Performancefragen und -probleme Teil II - Seite 23 - ComputerBase Forum und dann die folgenden Seiten.


----------



## Gamiac (7. August 2014)

Also bei mir spinnt nur das GPUz sonst ist alles bestens .
Ach ja und mein Netzteil liefert auf der 12volt Schiene vom ersten Tag an immer stabile 11.88 ohne Drops Schwankungen oder irgend so was wie ein Uhrwerk .
Aber seltsamer weiße 11.88 und keine 12.00

Aber beunruhigend ist das schon von den ganzen Problemen zu lesen und dann sehen die roten Balken bei GPUz auf einmal aus wie ein defektes Display der V-ram geht andauernd von 150 auf 1300 und manchmal gibt es nen Schwarzen wenn mein System gerade erst ein paar Minuten hochgefahren ist und ich im browser unterwegs bin aber das sind alles irgendwelche Software mistakes und irgendwann gibt sich das wieder .

So war es doch immer oder ?

 Wenn mit der Graka was nicht stimmen würde könnte ich nicht 15 Stunden ohne Probleme zocken


----------



## noname545 (7. August 2014)

Bei blackscreens würde ich aufpassen, ich habe deine oben genannte Probleme nich. Ich benutze auch nur ein altes l7 530w Netzteil. Würde mal weiter beobachten, und im Notfall tauschen.


----------



## Duvar (7. August 2014)

Wollte seit längerem mal wieder BF4 spielen (Single Player) und zu meiner Verwunderung ist kein Mantle wählbar, also die Option existiert gar nicht bei den Grafiksettings.
Weiß jmd vllt was das Problem ist? Treiber Problem vllt?
Nutze 290 TriX und aktuell ist der 14.6 Treiber drauf.

Edit: 14.7 installiert und noch immer keine Option um Mantle zu wählen. Funzt es vllt nicht mit Beta Treibern?
Nutze ein 64 Bit System (Windows 8.1)

Edit 2: Problem gelöst, musste bei den Origin Einstellungen auf 64 Bit umstellen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wollte seit längerem mal wieder BF4 spielen (Single Player) und zu meiner Verwunderung ist kein Mantle wählbar, also die Option existiert gar nicht bei den Grafiksettings.
> Weiß jmd vllt was das Problem ist? Treiber Problem vllt?
> Nutze 290 TriX und aktuell ist der 14.6 Treiber drauf.
> 
> ...



Ok wollte dir gerade helfen ..ich nutze den 14.4


----------



## Gamiac (7. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> Bei blackscreens würde ich aufpassen, ich habe deine oben genannte Probleme nich. Ich benutze auch nur ein altes l7 530w Netzteil. Würde mal weiter beobachten, und im Notfall tauschen.



Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen das Netzteil ist tip top und von den Innereien sogar eigentlich Baugleich mit dem 750 Watt .
Das ist mit Sicherheit das letzte was in meinem Rechner zicken macht .
 Oder ich sage es mal so das ist Semi passiv und selbst bei diesem Setup wird es nicht mal so warm das der Lüfter anspringt da muss ich schon mit dem Haartrockner heiße Luft reinblasen das der mal anspringt


----------



## Gohrbi (7. August 2014)

nix, nix


----------



## roNskI (7. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ok wollte dir gerade helfen ..ich nutze den 14.4


 
Kurz zu deinem Screen..
Der Afterburner 3.0.1 zeigt das Overlay jetzt auch endlich in bf4 an??


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. August 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Schalte mal GPUz ab. Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Die Last und die damit verbundenen Spikes in der CPU-Last wurden bei mir durch GPUz verursacht. Dabeu dropten die FPS von 120 auf ca. 40
> 
> Die Lösung habe ich mit Hilfe der CBler gefunden:
> 
> im BF4 [Sammelthread] Performancefragen und -probleme Teil II - Seite 23 - ComputerBase Forum und dann die folgenden Seiten.



Danke dir das werde ich mal testen.

Feedback gibts dann auch.

Mfg


----------



## Performer81 (7. August 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Der Afterburner 3.0.1 zeigt das Overlay jetzt auch endlich in bf4 an??


 
In D3D ja, in Mantle nein.


----------



## Duvar (7. August 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Kurz zu deinem Screen..
> Der Afterburner 3.0.1 zeigt das Overlay jetzt auch endlich in bf4 an??


 
Beim Rivatuner in die Einstellungen gehen und unter Kompatibilitätseigenschaften zweimal den Haken rein setzen falls nicht drin und rechts auf 64 Bit umstellen.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, funktioniert es nicht mit Mantle, also Game starten, auf DX11 umstellen, beenden und Game erneut starten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. August 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Kurz zu deinem Screen..
> Der Afterburner 3.0.1 zeigt das Overlay jetzt auch endlich in bf4 an??



jo schon immer  nur DX11 nur Mantle nett


----------



## roNskI (7. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> In D3D ja, in Mantle nein.



Ah ok deswegen wird er nicht angezeigt


----------



## ATIR290 (7. August 2014)

R9 290 Turboduo doch mit neuem PCB  R19 FA 
Hier mal ein Foto von tai. Haendler.

[AQ+SS] PowerColor R9-280X TurboDuo OC 3GB - Hardware Upgrade Forum


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> R9 290 Turboduo doch mit neuem PCB R19 FA
> Hier mal ein Foto von tai. Haendler.
> 
> [AQ+SS] PowerColor R9-280X TurboDuo OC 3GB - Hardware Upgrade Forum



haste deine denn noch nicht?


----------



## noname545 (8. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen das Netzteil ist tip top und von den Innereien sogar eigentlich Baugleich mit dem 750 Watt .
> Das ist mit Sicherheit das letzte was in meinem Rechner zicken macht .
> Oder ich sage es mal so das ist Semi passiv und selbst bei diesem Setup wird es nicht mal so warm das der Lüfter anspringt da muss ich schon mit dem Haartrockner heiße Luft reinblasen das der mal anspringt



Das mit dem tauschen, habe damit deine Graka gemeint. Man gibt dafür so viel Geld aus, und dann kämpft man mit blackscreens. Muss nicht sein. Ich habe meine erste Karte nach dem ersten blackscreen gleich ausgetauscht, mit der zweiten hatte ich bis heute noch kein einzigen. Wenn die Karte den standard Takt vom Hersteller nicht halten kann, oder ich selber Hand anlegen muss z.B Spannung erhöhen, dann geht die Karte gleich zurück. Auch wenn die Karte mit mehr Spannung laufen sollte.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (8. August 2014)

Hatte mit der ersten Karte performance Probleme...(alle spiele ruckelten) die zweite hatte einen defekten Lüfter und die Trix die ich kurz hatte da ging die Lüfter Steuerung nicht. Die jetzige PCs+ läuft...


----------



## Thaiminater (8. August 2014)

Mal ne Frage meine Karte geht immer so auf 80 Grad ist dass ok


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage meine Karte geht immer so auf 80 Grad ist dass ok


Ja. Kommt auf viele Faktoren an.


----------



## Thaiminater (8. August 2014)

Sie ist in nem Air 540 vebaut


----------



## Duvar (8. August 2014)

80°C ist ok, wir haben ja auch teilweise sommerliche Temperaturen + die Karte wird sicherlich nicht so laut.
Du kannst ja manuell die Lüfter schneller drehen lassen, nur dann wirds halt lauter, aber bei 80°C brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.
Natürlich könntest du auch undervolten, also die Spannung senken ohne die Taktraten zu verändern. (natürlich falls die Karte das mitmacht).
Meine TriX wird auch gut warm, wenn ich die übertaktet laufen lasse, bin am überlegen die Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern, hab hier noch gute Gelid Extreme iwo rumliegen.
Dies sollte die Temperaturen nochmals senken.

Die Wärmeleitpaste ist aber sicherlich nicht so ein billigzeugs, was zB bei meiner 4770K benutzt wurde, die war ja schon Zementartig 
Laut dem Video hier, sieht es nicht so sehr vertrocknet aus, nichts desto trotz wäre es eine gute Sache, die mal zu erneuern, wenn man eine gute WLP hat.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ9QXzxK4T0


----------



## Thaiminater (8. August 2014)

Was für Lüfter konnte ich den einbauen dass das Gehäuse leiser wird?


----------



## CSharper (8. August 2014)

Leute hab eine Frage und zwar wegen der Temperatur der R9 290Xern bis 95 Grad GPU Temp ist alles i.o oder?
Der Typ vom MSI Kundendienst meinte sogar bis 110 Grad wär kein Thema.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 80°C ist ok, wir haben ja auch teilweise sommerliche Temperaturen + die Karte wird sicherlich nicht so laut.
> Du kannst ja manuell die Lüfter schneller drehen lassen, nur dann wirds halt lauter, aber bei 80°C brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.
> Natürlich könntest du auch undervolten, also die Spannung senken ohne die Taktraten zu verändern. (natürlich falls die Karte das mitmacht).
> Meine TriX wird auch gut warm, wenn ich die übertaktet laufen lasse, bin am überlegen die Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern, hab hier noch gute Gelid Extreme iwo rumliegen.
> ...



die Gelid habe ich auch noch hier rum liegen :o)


----------



## Duvar (8. August 2014)

Theoretisch sollten die das aushalten, nichts desto trotz ist bei vielen bei 90°C die kritische Schwelle erreicht.
Je Kühler desto besser, man muss es ja nicht übertreiben mit dem Silentfetisch bzw mit der Spannungserhöhung und starken Übertaktung.
Ich würde auch persönlich max 90°C sehen wollen und ab da an die Lüfter deutlich schneller und lauter drehen lassen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. August 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Leute hab eine Frage und zwar wegen der Temperatur der R9 290Xern bis 95 Grad GPU Temp ist alles i.o oder?
> Der Typ vom MSI Kundendienst meinte sogar bis 110 Grad wär kein Thema.



Quatsch..der Typ labbert BS  ab 95 Grad an der GPU drosselt die Karte....also für 24/7 solltest du schon max 90 Grad haben. Er meint bestimmt die VRMs(Spannungswandler) die können über 100 Grad vertragen...nur die würde ich für 24/7 auch bei max 90 grad halten


----------



## Performer81 (8. August 2014)

Toll gestern meine PCS+ von ALternate abgeholt, Lüftergeräusch angeblich normal, kein Fehler gefunden. Ich bau sie zuhause wieder ein, klackern geht wieder los? WOllen die mich verarschen????
Hört sich an wie so ne Aquariumpumpe. Wenn ich den Tower leicht kippe gehts weg aber es liegt definitiv am mittleren Lüfter hab alle schon mit dem Finger kurz angehalten.


----------



## CSharper (8. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Quatsch..der Typ labbert BS  ab 95 Grad an der GPU drosselt die Karte....also für 24/7 solltest du schon max 90 Grad haben. Er meint bestimmt die VRMs(Spannungswandler) die können über 100 Grad vertragen...nur die würde ich für 24/7 auch bei max 90 grad halten



Dachte ich mir dochDanke habs sie jetzt bei -20mv 1050/1300,45% Lüfter 79 Grad.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. August 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir dochDanke habs sie jetzt bei -20mv 1050/1300,45% Lüfter 79 Grad.



sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Roundy (8. August 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir dochDanke habs sie jetzt bei -20mv 1050/1300,45% Lüfter 79 Grad.


 
hast du sie übertaktet?
ne lightning gehört unter wasser, und dann ordentlich spannung und takt drauf. 
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (8. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Toll gestern meine PCS+ von ALternate abgeholt, Lüftergeräusch angeblich normal, kein Fehler gefunden. Ich bau sie zuhause wieder ein, klackern geht wieder los? WOllen die mich verarschen????
> Hört sich an wie so ne Aquariumpumpe. Wenn ich den Tower leicht kippe gehts weg aber es liegt definitiv am mittleren Lüfter hab alle schon mit dem Finger kurz angehalten.


 
Dann mach doch mal ein Video mit dem Geräusch, oder nimm deinen ganzen Rechner mal mit zu denen und führe denen das vor! Auf jeden Fall hart bleiben!


----------



## CSharper (8. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> hast du sie übertaktet? ne lightning gehört unter wasser, und dann ordentlich spannung und takt drauf.  Gruß


Ja klarAber momentan reicht die Leistung längstens.

Jo aber den Wasserkühlerblock gibts ja nur von EK, die sollen nicht die Besten sein und das ist mein erster selber zusammengebauter Rechner nach meiner Konsolenkarriere und will jetzt nicht meine 700 Franken GK killen mit dem Wechsel)


----------



## Performer81 (8. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal ein Video mit dem Geräusch, oder nimm deinen ganzen Rechner mal mit zu denen und führe denen das vor! Auf jeden Fall hart bleiben!



Ich war nochmal da. Jetzt geben sie plötzlich zu was zu hören.
Kann heute oder morgen meinen AUstausch abholen. SChade weil die Karte war ansonsten super, hoffendlich krieg ich keine Krücke.
Konnte sie beobachten, hAb extra gesagt das man es nur im Windows Betrieb hört und was machen die, erstmal Furmark starten


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. August 2014)

da es hier eigentlich auch reinpasst, hier mal ein video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1BOVWjWGa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> da es hier eigentlich auch reinpasst, hier mal ein video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na toll gpuz stresstest kannste knicken...belastet die karte mal gar nicht...also lasse mal halbe stunde valley laufen @ max und während dessen( Vollbild häckchen wegnehmen) mal den gpuzreiter filmen....:o)


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. August 2014)

es läuft zusätzlich bf4 im 32er MP im hintergrund 
deswegen ja der blick zur taskleiste.

mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> es läuft zusätzlich bf4 im 32er MP im hintergrund
> deswegen ja der blick zur taskleiste.
> 
> mfg



lasse trotzdem mal nur valley laufen...so halbe stunde


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. August 2014)

um unrealistische werte zu bekommen, die man im alltag niemals erreicht und im schlimmsten fall die karte zu schrotten? 

sorry...so wichtig isses mir dann auch nicht, das ich es extra installieren muss und ewig teste.
das video sagt schon mehr als genug.
ich bin sehr zufrieden mit allem, wie es momentan ist.
die temps sind um dimensionen besser, als vorher, trotz höherer frequenzen.

alles um 60grad ist vollkommen problemlos...auch valley lief schon, da waren es dann etwas über 70grad 
siehe thread dazu.

mich haben benchmarks noch nie sonderlich interessiert.

mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. August 2014)

? ? schrotten ? mit valley .....mmmhhhhh ........warum ? möchte gerne wissen was dein Hybrid so leistet ....es geht nicht ums benchen


----------



## Roundy (8. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> um unrealistische werte zu bekommen, die man im alltag niemals erreicht und im schlimmsten fall die karte zu schrotten?
> 
> sorry...so wichtig isses mir dann auch nicht, das ich es extra installieren muss und ewig teste.
> das video sagt schon mehr als genug.
> ...



Also wenn du mit valley deine karte schrottest... sry aber dann sitzt der fehler knapp n meter vor dem Monitor...
Das belastet die graka wie nen spiel.
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (8. August 2014)

Skyrim mit 150 Mods schafft die 290 gerade mal 30FPS, vor allem der Speicher verbrauch knapp unter 4GB 
Hatte mal die 4GB voll, doch dann gabs es einen crash. Ja ich weiß man soll nicht übertreiben


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. August 2014)

wenn eine karte dauerhaft zu heiß läuft, dann wird sie nun mal zerstört, oder?
das hat sicher null und gar nix mit demjenigen vor dem schirm zu tun.

und in keinem einzigen spiel erreiche ich die temps vom valley, also bleibt mal entspannt 

*rechne einfach ~10grad drauf und du hast die valley-temps*

das war bisher immer so.

mfg


----------



## Roundy (8. August 2014)

Also bei mir wird sie im valley an die 70° heiß... wenn das deine karte schrottet...
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (8. August 2014)

Valley/Heaven und BF4 erzeugten bei mir genau dieselben Temps. Ich glaub du verwechselst das mit furmark.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. August 2014)

aso....JA, STIMMT.....LOOOL

sorry leute 

dann schau ich noch mal die tage 

mfg


----------



## Gamiac (8. August 2014)

ALTERNATE.de - Apple, Notebook, PC und Technik günstig kaufen


 Schaut mal ne 290 für 299€ und ne 290X für 379€ falls jemand eine kaufen möchte gerade .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> wenn eine karte dauerhaft zu heiß läuft, dann wird sie nun mal zerstört, oder?
> das hat sicher null und gar nix mit demjenigen vor dem schirm zu tun.
> 
> und in keinem einzigen spiel erreiche ich die temps vom valley, also bleibt mal entspannt
> ...



also valley wird nicht viel wärmer als BF


----------



## Thaiminater (9. August 2014)

Mal ne Frage ich bräuchte für mein Air 540 neue Lüfter da die alten ziemlich laut sind welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. August 2014)

Also ich habe vorne drei NB M12-P und hinten noch den Corsair, aber bin gerade beim testen ob ich den Silent Wings 2 montiere 
Kannst du dir ja in meinem Album anschauen


----------



## die.foenfrisur (9. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> also valley wird nicht viel wärmer als BF



lese mal über dir 

ich habs verwechselt mit "furmark"
sorry. und nun beruhige dich wieder 

mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> lese mal über dir
> 
> ich habs verwechselt mit "furmark"
> sorry. und nun beruhige dich wieder
> ...



ach ok....siehste


----------



## Gamiac (9. August 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage ich bräuchte für mein Air 540 neue Lüfter da die alten ziemlich laut sind welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


 
 Also bei Lüftern würde ich generell Noise Blocker empfehlen aber Noctua oder BeQuiet ist auch ganz OK .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. August 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage ich bräuchte für mein Air 540 neue Lüfter da die alten ziemlich laut sind welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pk-2-a476867.html

1x Hinten, 2x Deckel, 2X Front - 800RPM und du bist glücklich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pk-2-a476867.html
> 
> 1x Hinten, 2x Deckel, 2X Front - 800RPM und du bist glücklich.



Jo kann ich nur empfehlen  meine laufen @ 600 U/min und praktisch lautlos  bin sehr empfindlich


----------



## Roundy (9. August 2014)

so mädels, hab mich grad nochmal nen bissl mit dem oc meines schwarzen monsters auseinander gesetzt und siehe da... 1100/1200 locker bei +-0mV:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht wundern, ich hab während des benchen mal die spannung runtergesetzt...
deshalb kurz aufn desktop...
da ich nebenbei musik gehört hab kann ich die lautstärke schlecht beurteilen, aber ich denk silent is anders 
bei 1150/1200 und +20mV hatte ich dann Grafikfehler, bei 1200/1200 und +20mV ist mir valley permanent abgeschmiert und wollte nicht mehr starten...
allerdings keinen Anzeigetreiber zurück gesetzt oder so. 
im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden 
im winter wird dann mit den takis gespielt 
Gruß


----------



## hanfi104 (9. August 2014)

Hallo
ein Freund von mir möchte sich demnächst auch eine R9 290 holen.
Gibts bei den Karten gewisse Tabuhersteller oder besonders häufige Fehler und am besten dazu noch Lösungsansätze.
Oft sind ja WerskOC Karten mit zuwenig Spannung versehen und laufen deswegen nicht 100% stabil.
Wie laufen die Treiber?
Hab jetzt ein paar Seiten von hinten gelesen aber natürlich nicht den ganze Thread.
Eine paar Erfahrungsberichte von erfahrenen Usern wäre ganz praktisch.


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. August 2014)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ein Freund von mir möchte sich demnächst auch eine R9 290 holen.
> Gibts bei den Karten gewisse Tabuhersteller oder besonders häufige Fehler und am besten dazu noch Lösungsansätze.
> Oft sind ja WerskOC Karten mit zuwenig Spannung versehen und laufen deswegen nicht 100% stabil.
> ...



Wichtig wäre bei den r9 290 erst mal das powertarget auf 50+ zu stellen. Wegen den treiber bin ich noch am testen da ich den 14.4 verwende und der bei bf4 leichte probleme macht. Teste demnächst den 14.7 rc.

Oder es liegt an der user.cfg.

Mfg


----------



## BazookaJoe36 (9. August 2014)

Hi Leute,

Wie lang ist die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290? Habe leider nichts dazu gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## M0Gr4hpix (10. August 2014)

Hi Leute,

bin seit vorletzter Woche auch stolzer Besitzter einer R9 290.  Eine PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ ist es bei mir geworden. Hatte Anfangs probleme mit Blackscreens, bis ich das Powertarget angehoben habe. Seitdem geht alles ohne Probleme. Hatte ebend 40min Valley Benchmark am laufen, wollte euch mal mein Ergebniss von GPU-Z mitteilen. Die Karte läuft noch auf Werkseinstellungen bei mir.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (10. August 2014)

Du hast doch Power target angehoben..
 Also keine Werks Einstellungen


----------



## M0Gr4hpix (10. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Du hast doch Power target angehoben..
> Also keine Werks Einstellungen


 
Ups! Mein Fehler.  Meinte heute Nacht eig. das ich die Taktraten noch nicht im MSI Afterburner angehoben hab.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (10. August 2014)

Tausch die um. Wenn die das Werks OC nicht halten kann.. Oder was hast du für ein Netzteil?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. August 2014)

M0Gr4hpix schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin seit vorletzter Woche auch stolzer Besitzter einer R9 290.  Eine PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ ist es bei mir geworden. Hatte Anfangs probleme mit Blackscreens, bis ich das Powertarget angehoben habe. Seitdem geht alles ohne Probleme. Hatte ebend 40min Valley Benchmark am laufen, wollte euch mal mein Ergebniss von GPU-Z mitteilen. Die Karte läuft noch auf Werkseinstellungen bei mir.



Puh 83 Luffi ? der hebt ja ab


----------



## M0Gr4hpix (10. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Puh 83 Luffi ? der hebt ja ab


 
Ja, ist ja auch ziemlich warm im meinen NZXT Switch 810.  Vorne sind noch 2 Zalmann Luffis drin (Bezeichnung weis ich ebend nicht) die sind zusammen lauter als die ganze Karte. Ist aber noch die Standartlüfterkurve von Powercolor, noch keine Zeit für ne eigene gehabt. 



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Tausch die um. Wenn die das Werks OC nicht halten kann.. Oder was hast du für ein Netzteil?



Hmm, also ich selber sehe zZ keine Grund die Umzutauschen.  Ich meine, die Blackscreens traten davor im Desktop betrieb 3-4 in der Woche auf, in Spielen keine Probleme, da hält sie auch ohne Powertaget die OC werte. Ich bin eig recht zufrieden mit. 

Ebend ist noch nen bissl älteres bequiet! PurePower L8 630W dran, was aber eig. jetzt im Sommer mal ausgetauscht werden soll.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (10. August 2014)

Stimmt. Am besten ein Dark Power P10, oder das E10 wenn es rauskommt. Ein Gruppen Reguliertes NT bei dieser Karte ist bisschen doof.


----------



## M0Gr4hpix (10. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Am besten ein Dark Power P10, oder das E10 wenn es rauskommt. Ein Gruppen Reguliertes NT bei dieser Karte ist bisschen doof.


 
Das Dark Power P10 hab ich mir auch schon angekuckt. Mal sehen, will so im September/Anfang Oktober das Netzteil tauschen, villt. ist bis dahin das E10 auf dem Markt.


----------



## noname545 (10. August 2014)

also ich glaube meine PCS+ hat sich wieder verabschiedet, kurz nach dem ich Skyrim angeschmissen habe hängt sich das Spiel auf mit der Meldung: Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt. Danach habe ich nur noch ein verunstaltetes Bild mit mit diversen Farben, dass wie nach einem Vram defekt ausschaut. Komischerweise läuft valley ohne Probleme durch. Werde mal den Betra Treiber installieren, und wenn es dann nicht besser wird......lagerwechsel


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. August 2014)

so habe nochn bisl meine Luffikurve bearbeitet so das alles unter 80 Grad bleibt  werde wohl mal die WLP erneuern auf meiner gpu 

halbe stunde Valley bei einer Raumtemp von 25 Grad und alle Luffis im Gehäuse auf Minimum  wollte unter 35% Luffi bleiben weil das Quasi suuuper silent 




http://speedy.sh/6WKjv/GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt


----------



## Roundy (10. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> also ich glaube meine PCS+ hat sich wieder verabschiedet, kurz nach dem ich Skyrim angeschmissen habe hängt sich das Spiel auf mit der Meldung: Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt. Danach habe ich nur noch ein verunstaltetes Bild mit mit diversen Farben, dass wie nach einem Vram defekt ausschaut. Komischerweise läuft valley ohne Probleme durch. Werde mal den Betra Treiber installieren, und wenn es dann nicht besser wird......lagerwechsel



Skyrim treibt mich momentan auch in den Wahnsinn, nen blacky ist eigentlich an der Tagesordnung, und der treiber setzt sich hin und wieder auch zurück. 
Manchmal fängt er sich wieder, wenn ich dann wieder bild hab taktet der vram aber nur noch mit 150mhz, ruckelt also... nur nen kompletter neustart hilf.
Oder aber er startet von sich aus neu und bringt mir in windoof dann als Fehlermeldung bluescreen obwohl da nix blau war 
Ich hoff einfach mal dass es an skyrim liegt. Habs halt n bissl gemoddet.
Valley läuft ne stunde locker durch.
In ac 3 hatte ich dann gestern auch n paar lustige texturfehler, ich lass jetzt grad nen vram test drüber laufen.
Wenn einer ne idee hat nur her damit.
Gruß
Edit: treiber ist der 14.7 Beta


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. August 2014)

Tretten die Fehler auch ohne Mods auf?


----------



## Roundy (10. August 2014)

Muss ich mal testen, der stresstest lauft noch ne stunde 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß


----------



## PeterK1 (10. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> also ich glaube meine PCS+ hat sich wieder verabschiedet, kurz nach dem ich Skyrim angeschmissen habe hängt sich das Spiel auf mit der Meldung: Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt. Danach habe ich nur noch ein verunstaltetes Bild mit mit diversen Farben, dass wie nach einem Vram defekt ausschaut. Komischerweise läuft valley ohne Probleme durch. Werde mal den Betra Treiber installieren, und wenn es dann nicht besser wird......lagerwechsel



Welche BIOS Version hat die Karte (GPU-Z)?


----------



## Roundy (10. August 2014)

War doch keine stunde mehr 
Jetzt fertig ohne fehler gefunden, ich teste jetzt mal ohne mods.
Gruß


----------



## roNskI (10. August 2014)

BazookaJoe36 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Wie lang ist die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290? Habe leider nichts dazu gefunden.
> 
> Gruß



Also sie kratzt schon knapp an die 30cm.
Hier haste mal n Bild von meiner. Gemessen ab Leiterplatte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DattiHD (10. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Skyrim treibt mich momentan auch in den Wahnsinn, nen blacky ist eigentlich an der Tagesordnung, und der treiber setzt sich hin und wieder auch zurück.
> Manchmal fängt er sich wieder, wenn ich dann wieder bild hab taktet der vram aber nur noch mit 150mhz, ruckelt also... nur nen kompletter neustart hilf.
> Oder aber er startet von sich aus neu und bringt mir in windoof dann als Fehlermeldung bluescreen obwohl da nix blau war
> Ich hoff einfach mal dass es an skyrim liegt. Habs halt n bissl gemoddet.
> ...



Meine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ hat sich bei Skyrim und Gone Home genauso verhalten. Dazu kam "Das Programm reagiert nicht mehr" bei diversen anderen Spielen. 
Ich hatte hier ein Thema dazu aufgemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...elen-stabiler-betrieb-bei-desktop-arbeit.html

Jedenfalls habe ich meine Karte vor zwei Wochen eingeschickt, weil alle anderen Lösungsversuche erfolglos waren. Hoffentlich sind diese Probleme gelöst, wenn sie wiederkommt.


----------



## Roundy (10. August 2014)

DattiHD schrieb:


> Meine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ hat sich bei Skyrim und Gone Home genauso verhalten. Dazu kam "Das Programm reagiert nicht mehr" bei diversen anderen Spielen.
> Ich hatte hier ein Thema dazu aufgemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...elen-stabiler-betrieb-bei-desktop-arbeit.html
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich meine Karte vor zwei Wochen eingeschickt, weil alle anderen Lösungsversuche erfolglos waren. Hoffentlich sind diese Probleme gelöst, wenn sie wiederkommt.


 
wäre cool wenn du dich nochmal meldest wenn die karte ausgetauscht wurde, ich hoff dass es nicht nötig ist 
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (10. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> wäre cool wenn du dich nochmal meldest wenn die karte ausgetauscht wurde, ich hoff dass es nicht nötig ist
> Gruß



bei dir setzt sich wenigstens nur der Treiber zurück, ich bekommen nach dem zurück setzen des Treibers so ein ähnliches bild, dass zwar weg geht, aber nach ein paar Sekunden ändert sich das Muster und mein PC reagiert gar nicht mehr. Nach dem neustart merke ich erst, dass es ein Bluescreen war.

so ähnlich schaut das bei mir aus: Anhang

Wenn der Fehler nicht weggeht, werde ich es mit der Windforce oder MSI  versuchen.


----------



## Roundy (10. August 2014)

Ne bei mir is gleich schwarz oder gar nix...
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (10. August 2014)

ja es wird schon schwarz dann fängt sich die karte wieder dektop wird angezeigt, dass Muster kommt es wird wieder schwarz und die Karte fängt sich wieder So lange bis der PC selber neustartet.

Werde mir mal die Asus anschauen, mit der PCS+ wird das dann wohl nix


----------



## Performer81 (10. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ja es wird schon schwarz dann fängt sich die karte wieder dektop wird angezeigt, dass Muster kommt es wird wieder schwarz und die Karte fängt sich wieder So lange bis der PC selber neustartet.
> 
> Werde mir mal die Asus anschauen, mit der PCS+ wird das dann wohl nix


 
Lol, war das die die mit negativem VGPU offset noch die 1150MHZ gepackt hat, sheeet.


----------



## Roundy (10. August 2014)

schau dir lieber die tri-x an, die asus hat ziemliche qualitätsschwankungen.
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (10. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> schau dir lieber die tri-x an, die asus hat ziemliche qualitätsschwankungen.
> Gruß


 leider passt die nicht in mein Gehäuse, deshalb entweder die Windforce oder MSI, und im Notfall die Asus. Wenn das alles nix hilft, dann aber nur im extremsten Fall die 780


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. August 2014)

Glaub ich sollte mir auch mal skyrim anschaffen


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> leider passt die nicht in mein Gehäuse, deshalb entweder die Windforce oder MSI, und im Notfall die Asus. Wenn das alles nix hilft, dann aber nur im extremsten Fall die 780



Ich vermute das es an den mantle treibern liegt. Konnte es aber nicht genau testen. Solange man den mantle treiber mit directx benutzt scheint es so als hätten sie da was beschnitten nur damit man mantle nutzt.

Ich werde es mit dem 13.12 gegentesten. Zur zeit habe ich den 14.4.

Ich hatte zu der zeit als der 13.12 aktuell war keine probleme sowohl mit der hd7950 oder der r9 290 tri x oc. Auch von den grafikeinstellungen in bf4 konnte ich höher gehen und nun nicht mehr.

Mfg


----------



## noname545 (10. August 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ich vermute das es an den mantle treibern liegt. Konnte es aber nicht genau testen. Solange man den mantle treiber mit directx benutzt scheint es so als hätten sie da was beschnitten nur damit man mantle nutzt.
> 
> Ich werde es mit dem 13.12 gegentesten. Zur zeit habe ich den 14.4.
> 
> ...


 
wie erklärst du mir dann das Bild mit dem Muster? Fehlerhafter Treiber schön und gut, aber solche komischen Muster kommen nur bei defekten Grakas wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Vorher lief alles einwandfrei, doch seit gestern zickt alles nur noch rum.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Glaub ich sollte mir auch mal skyrim anschaffen



nicht soll sondern ein muss. Deine Vapor wird gnadenlos in die Knie gehen


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> wie erklärst du mir dann das Bild mit dem Muster? Fehlerhafter Treiber schön und gut, aber solche komischen Muster kommen nur bei defekten Grakas wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Vorher lief alles einwandfrei, doch seit gestern zickt alles nur noch rum.
> 
> nicht soll sondern ein muss. Deine Vapor wird gnadenlos in die Knie gehen



Teste mal mit video memory stress test. Dann kannst du sehen ob der vram defekt ist.

Und immer das powertarget auf max stellen.

Mfg


----------



## Roundy (10. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> leider passt die nicht in mein Gehäuse, deshalb entweder die Windforce oder MSI, und im Notfall die Asus. Wenn das alles nix hilft, dann aber nur im extremsten Fall die 780


 
von denen am liebsten die asus, allerdings kann es sein, dass du nen paar mal tauschen musst, bei der asus gibbet sowas wie zwei versionen, die eine wird heiß laut und kann den takt nicht halten, die andere bleibt leise kalt und hat noch potential nach oben...
ist glückssache ob du so ein model erwischst oder nicht...
Gruß
Edit: hier wäre der vram stresstest mit dem ich heut morgen getestet hab:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noname545 (10. August 2014)

habe mal den vram tester ausprobiert, nach 3 Minuten ist er zu ende? Mit der Meldung no pass complete.


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> habe mal den vram tester ausprobiert, nach 3 Minuten ist er zu ende? Mit der Meldung no pass complete.



Dann ist er nicht durchgelaufen.

Dann dürfte deine defekt sein oder die graka bekommt nicht genug strom.

Welchen treiber nutzt du? Nimm den 13.12 und teste damit mal.

Mfg


----------



## Roundy (10. August 2014)

Bei mir kommt nach ungefähr zwei stunden dass kein fehler gefunden wurde.
Gruß


----------



## PeterK1 (10. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> bei dir setzt sich wenigstens nur der Treiber zurück, ich bekommen nach dem zurück setzen des Treibers so ein ähnliches bild, dass zwar weg geht, aber nach ein paar Sekunden ändert sich das Muster und mein PC reagiert gar nicht mehr. Nach dem neustart merke ich erst, dass es ein Bluescreen war.
> 
> so ähnlich schaut das bei mir aus: Anhang
> 
> Wenn der Fehler nicht weggeht, werde ich es mit der Windforce oder MSI  versuchen.



Hatte das Problem auch mit den Treiberreset im Idle und auch einmal wie auf deinem Bild. Hab dann das Bios aus dem Link auf meine Powercolor 290 geflasht. Seitdem kein Absturz mehr.

VGA Bios Collection: Powercolor R9 290X 4096 MB | techPowerUp


----------



## airy_hh (10. August 2014)

Moin. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust 933 Seiten durchzulesen xD

Daher meine Frage: Gibt es außer "neue Karte" schon Lösungen für die Blackscreens der R9 290 Karten?

Ich habe meine "Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X OC 4GB R9 290" seit Mittwoch.
Direkt mit 3DMark gebencht. Alles Top.
Heute erst zum Zocken gekommen, und AC4:BF lief auf 1080p nicht mit Höchstmöglichen Einstellungen.
Daher, um mir die Auslastung beim Zocken anzeigen zu lassen HWinfo und MSIAfterBurner installiert. ( Anleitung Gpu- und Cpu-Auslastung via OSD in Spielen anzeigen - ComputerBase Forum )
Danach Neustart, wie vom MSI verlangt - und seitdem  bei JEDEM start des PC's nen Blackscreen ca. 5 Sek. nach Windowslogin.

Deinstallieren der Software hat nichts geändert. Kann nun nurnoch die IGD des 4670K benutzen.

LG Sven


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. August 2014)

airy_hh schrieb:


> Moin. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust 933 Seiten durchzulesen xD
> 
> Daher meine Frage: Gibt es außer "neue Karte" schon Lösungen für die Blackscreens der R9 290 Karten?
> 
> ...



Mach erst mal ein biosupdate vom mainboard. Dann mit DDU die treiberreste des amd treiber eventuell nvidia treiber entfernen.

Dann grafikkarte einbauen und treiber wieder installieren.

Mfg


----------



## airy_hh (10. August 2014)

Das System war - zum erhalt der karte - mittwoch frisch aufgesetzt, und enthielt außer den AMD Treibern ( die aktuellsten ) keine - bis heute.
Das Bios des MB ist auch frisch geupdatet.

Habe schon von Taktraten senken gelesen - hilft das?
Wobei das assi wäre - habe sie mir ja wegen der Leistung gekauft...


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. August 2014)

airy_hh schrieb:


> Das System war - zum erhalt der karte - mittwoch frisch aufgesetzt, und enthielt außer den AMD Treibern ( die aktuellsten ) keine - bis heute.
> Das Bios des MB ist auch frisch geupdatet.
> 
> Habe schon von Taktraten senken gelesen - hilft das?
> Wobei das assi wäre - habe sie mir ja wegen der Leistung gekauft...



Stell das powertarget auf 50+ das könnte schon helfen.

Mfg


----------



## airy_hh (10. August 2014)

Okay.
Da ich mir aber die Option aus Übertakten offenhalten möchte - wird eben dieses dann durch die Tatsache das ich für Standardtakt schon das Powerlimit erhöhen muss nicht beschnitten?


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. August 2014)

airy_hh schrieb:


> Okay.
> Da ich mir aber die Option aus Übertakten offenhalten möchte - wird eben dieses dann durch die Tatsache das ich für Standardtakt schon das Powerlimit erhöhen muss nicht beschnitten?



Das liegt meistens daran das das werksOc zu wenig strom anliegen hat und dadurch blue/blackscreens kommen. Beim oc wirst du ja bestimmt die volt auch noch anheben dann wird das oc auch gehen.

Mfg


----------



## airy_hh (10. August 2014)

Okay Top. Werde das dann mal testen. Danke.

Gibt es denn schon so Erfahrungswerte was die Karten mit OC schaffen sollten? Also Richtwerte welche Taktraten man mit welcher Spannung erreichen kann?


BTW: Im Sapphire TriXX steht unter VDDC Offset jetzt schon von Werk aus +25 ( ohne Wert - ich nehme an mV ) - ist das normal oO


----------



## noname545 (10. August 2014)

Also der vram test läuft seit über einer Stunde. Fehler hat er keine gefunden, nur steht bei den ereignissen : trying 16bpp BGR:565 mode ...NOT SUPPORTED (Code: 80004001)

Der test läuft allerdings noch weiter.


----------



## Roundy (10. August 2014)

das stand bei mir auch mal da...
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. August 2014)

airy_hh schrieb:


> Okay Top. Werde das dann mal testen. Danke.
> 
> Gibt es denn schon so Erfahrungswerte was die Karten mit OC schaffen sollten? Also Richtwerte welche Taktraten man mit welcher Spannung erreichen kann?
> 
> BTW: Im Sapphire TriXX steht unter VDDC Offset jetzt schon von Werk aus +25 ( ohne Wert - ich nehme an mV ) - ist das normal oO



Jo normal...liegt bei jeder 290 vaporx an (+25mv)

meine läuft zur Zeit auf nur 1000/1300mhz....@-31mv (real ~1,08v) mit selbst eingestellter Luffikurve mit Max 35% luffigeschwindigkeit und temps alle unter 80 Grad bei einer Raumtemp von 25+ Grad und alle gehäuseluffis auf Minimum ....siehe auch paar posts über mir


----------



## noname545 (10. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> das stand bei mir auch mal da...
> Gruß


 
alles klar test lief durch mit der Meldung 0 errors found. Kann man sich überhaupt auf solche Tests verlassen?


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> alles klar test lief durch mit der Meldung 0 errors found. Kann man sich überhaupt auf solche Tests verlassen?



Dabei wird der vram gestestet. Normalerweise ist das sicher so wie memtest86.

Mfg


----------



## Roundy (10. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> alles klar test lief durch mit der Meldung 0 errors found. Kann man sich überhaupt auf solche Tests verlassen?



Ich hoffs^^
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ich hoffs^^
> Gruß



Mein Test läuft auch seit über 2H ohne Fehler ....ich habe aber 4096mb eingestellt und du nur 1024mb.....aber müssen doch die vollen 4096mb getestet werden 

Edit

so ohne Fehler mit der zur Zeit 1000/1300Mhz @ -31mv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@Pseudo 

Was macht die Tri x ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @Pseudo
> Was macht die Tri x ?


 Aufm Tisch liegen und auf Ihren Einsatz warten. Ist ja momentan Baustopp.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aufm Tisch liegen und auf Ihren Einsatz warten. Ist ja momentan Baustopp.


 
 bekommste einen neuen waküblock? bau doch so lange den trixkühler wieder druppe


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> bekommste einen neuen waküblock? bau doch so lange den trixkühler wieder druppe


 Neh CPU-Kühlblock war nicht montierbar und eine Gewinde des PCH-Kühler ist kaputt - diese Woche soll es weitert gehen wenn alles gut läuft.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Neh CPU-Kühlblock war nicht montierbar und eine Gewinde des PCH-Kühler ist kaputt - diese Woche soll es weitert gehen wenn alles gut läuft.



Ok dann viel Erfolg


----------



## Roundy (11. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mein Test läuft auch seit über 2H ohne Fehler ....ich habe aber 4096mb eingestellt und du nur 1024mb.....aber müssen doch die vollen 4096mb getestet werden
> 
> Edit
> 
> ...



Ich lass es heut abend oder so nochmal durchlaufen, dann mit 4gig. 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. August 2014)

so mal wieder an meiner Karte rum gespielt 

wieder halbe Stunde Valley bei 900/1150mhz @ -75mv im AB und wie gehabt alle Gehäuseluffis auf Minimum und einer Raumtemp von 25 Grad und die Vapor auf 25% gefixt (weniger kann man nett fixen)

Das ist so schade das die Spannung bei den Hawai´s nicht getrennt ist zwischen gpu und VRam  bei den HD7000er war es ja so . Man könnte die Hawai´s so schön undervolden bei der GPU. Es würde noch richtig viel UV gehen nur der ram stellt sich ja im idle so doof an Schade Schade.....


 und guckt euch mal die Spannung an unter Last ~0,977v 

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. August 2014)

also die temps meiner karte gehen mit valley kaum höher max. +2°C

allerdings geht VRM1 hier auf 75°C. also +10°C.

habe mit 4xAA gebencht.

was mir auch aufgefallen ist, das die temps allgemein schlechter geworden sind, seit dem einbau.

mfg


----------



## Roundy (11. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> also die temps meiner karte gehen mit valley kaum höher max. +2°C
> 
> allerdings geht VRM1 hier auf 75°C. also +10°C.
> 
> ...



Dem einbau?
Davor offener aufbau oder wie?
Gruß


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. August 2014)

ich meinte den umbau auf den artic hybrid 2.

am anfang waren die temps mit dem kühler teils deutlich besser.

mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. August 2014)

ladet euch gpuz 7.9 runter dann stehen bei euch die rpm wieder da


----------



## Roundy (11. August 2014)

Link?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Link?
> Gruß


 Let me google that for you


----------



## Roundy (11. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Let me google that for you


 

das hab ich ja schon, aber die 7.*9* find ich nicht 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> das hab ich ja schon, aber die 7.*9* find ich nicht
> Gruß


 http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/

Das muss man doch finden.


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2014)

Downloads | techPowerUp


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. August 2014)

starte einfach die 0.7.8....dann kommt unten schon die update-meldung.

bei mir scheint das powercolor-bios die falschen rpm-daten zu senden.
mal wieder 2100rpm bei 58% lüfter-speed...sollten eher 700-800 sein.

mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> starte einfach die 0.7.8....dann kommt unten schon die update-meldung.
> 
> bei mir scheint das powercolor-bios die falschen rpm-daten zu senden.
> mal wieder 2100rpm bei 58% lüfter-speed...sollten eher 700-800 sein.
> ...


 Nö das passt.


----------



## Roundy (11. August 2014)

ohne worte 
Ma wieder zu doof 
Danke leute


----------



## Roundy (11. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> starte einfach die 0.7.8....dann kommt unten schon die update-meldung.
> 
> bei mir scheint das powercolor-bios die falschen rpm-daten zu senden.
> mal wieder 2100rpm bei 58% lüfter-speed...sollten eher 700-800 sein.
> ...



Ne evga hat doch schon 1600 bei weinger %... gut andere karte aber trotzdem. 
Gruß


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. August 2014)

ist aber immer noch der hybrid 2.
der hat max. nur 1450 upm (also bei 100%)

mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. August 2014)

Achso. Ja dann liegt es am BIOS, da es ja an die Originallüfter angepasst ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Achso. Ja dann liegt es am BIOS, da es ja an die Originallüfter angepasst ist.



 Richtisch


----------



## Shooot3r (12. August 2014)

läuft bei euch der vram in bf 4 mit mantle auch immernoch so voll?


----------



## derneuemann (12. August 2014)

Nein, was hast du eingestellt. Alles Ultra und dann Resolutionscale auf 150% oder so? Das würde natürlich viel VRam fressen. 
Ich Spiele in Ultra mit Resolutionscale  100% und bei mir sind max knapp unter 3GB belegt.


----------



## Shooot3r (12. August 2014)

ja spiele alles auf ultra, auflösungsskala liegt auf 145 prozent


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. August 2014)

Mantle und mehr als 100% RS verbrauchen bei mir permanent mehr als 4GB und so gibt Drops. 

Bei DX11 funktioniert alles wunderbar.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (12. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mantle und mehr als 100% RS verbrauchen bei mir permanent mehr als 4GB und so gibt Drops.
> 
> Bei DX11 funktioniert alles wunderbar.


 
Mit Mantle und 100% RS komme ich je nach Map auf 3000 - 3500MB und seit ich kein GPUz mehr laufen lasse, ist der Drops auch gelutscht  DX11 benutze ich schon lange nicht mehr bei BF4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich denn davon halten???


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (12. August 2014)

Hey Leute,

wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand ne Idee hat wie häufig Blackscreen issues noch sind. Ich hatte massive Probleme mit der Powercolor r9 290 pcs+, hab sie zurück geschickt und jetzt die zweite vapor-x im Rechner. Die erste hatte black/bluescreens (etwas anderer Fehler) die zweite hat Blackscreens, vor allem unter 3D Mark. Es erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich so viele defekte Karten zu bekommen.

Leider verzerrt die Tatsache, dass Mindfactory mir B-Ware zuschickt das Bild etwas


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. August 2014)

Wie sieht dein System aus?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (12. August 2014)

Der VMT openGL Test geht aber und läuft fehlerfrei durch. Warum nicht der DirectX Test. Hab extra noch einmal vom 14.7 auf den 14.4 WHQL zurück gewechselt, aber der Test läuft nicht!!!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. August 2014)

Was bringen den die Tests?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (12. August 2014)

Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-937.html#post6692890


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. August 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Mit Mantle und 100% RS komme ich je nach Map auf 3000 - 3500MB und seit ich kein GPUz mehr laufen lasse, ist der Drops auch gelutscht  DX11 benutze ich schon lange nicht mehr bei BF4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mache auch bei Surfaces size auf 4096


----------



## Roundy (12. August 2014)

lass vllt mal in 640x480x16 druchlaufen...
Gruß


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe (12. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie sieht dein System aus?


 
I7 920, 6gb G.Skill triple channel, 800w silverstone decathlon, biostar x58A.


----------



## noname545 (13. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> mache auch bei Surfaces size auf 4096



da er bei mir die Auflösung nicht ändern will, habe ich das Programm auf dem USB Stick gebootet und über zwei Stunden durchlaufen lassen. Allerdings keine Fehler gefunden, auf solche Programm kann man sich einfach nicht 100% verlassen. Das gleiche mit Memtest, Ram Speicher geprüft 0 Fehler eingeschickt. Corsair findet mehrere defekte Sektoren Also ich weiß ja nicht. 

Wenn der Speicher 100% hinüber ist wird sich das auch auf dem Desktop bemerkbar machen. Übertaktet mal den Speicher und testet nochmal, nach paar Stunden wird das Programm Fehler finden. Ist aber alles nur Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (13. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> mache auch bei Surfaces size auf 4096


 
Hab ich gemacht. Hat aber auch nix gebracht. Egal wo ich da einen Haken rein oder raus gemacht habe, der DirectX Test lief nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. August 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht. Hat aber auch nix gebracht. Egal wo ich da einen Haken rein oder raus gemacht habe, der DirectX Test lief nicht.



Komisch


----------



## Gamiac (13. August 2014)

Ist die 290 jetzt eigentlich GCN 1.2 oder GCN 2.0 .
Ich denke zu wissen das sie 1.2 ist habe aber als ich nachschauen wollte immer nur Spekulationen gefunden die von 2.0 ausgehen .


----------



## beren2707 (13. August 2014)

GCN 1.1, Tonga wird GCN 1.2/2.0.

GCN 1.0-Serie: HD 7xxx
GCN 1.1-Serie: R9 290(X) und 260(X) + 265.
GCN 1.2/2.0-Serie: Die kommenden Modelle, zunächst Tonga Pro und XT (vmtl. entweder R9 285 und 275 oder 285(X)).


----------



## Gamiac (13. August 2014)

thx ?

 Bedeutet das doppeltes Frontend oder nicht ?


----------



## beren2707 (13. August 2014)

Im Vergleich zu Tahiti schon, eben wie bei Hawaii. Hat Tonga ja auch bekommen.


----------



## Moter8 (13. August 2014)

Gestern ist die 290 pcs+ und die i5/z97 angekommen 

Wieviel temperatur vertragen denn jeweils be Core und VRM okay?
Mit den Lüftern auf 40% ist die karte fast leise, core kommt auf die 80 und VRM auf die 86-87 (Aber auch nur in Sleeping Dogs wenn alles auf max ist)


----------



## Gamiac (13. August 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu Tahiti schon, eben wie bei Hawaii. Hat Tonga ja auch bekommen.



Ich dachte mit 2.0 wollten sie bei Tonga schon ein 4xfach Frontend einführen deshalb hab ich gefragt ob Hawaii auch schon 2.0 ist .
Aber gut 2Xfach beim Hawaii Monster chip ist auf jeden Fall schon mal genug fürs erste


----------



## beren2707 (13. August 2014)

Tonga hat afaik (wie Hawaii) vier Dreiecke pro Takt. 
Hawaii ist ja 290(X).  Entweder gibts eine 290X OC (295X?) oder direkt ein neues Modell.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. August 2014)

Was soll ich als Erstes testen, wenn meine Grafikkarte dann* läuft?

*Wenn die bei EK WB endlich mal versenden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. August 2014)

Moter8 schrieb:


> Gestern ist die 290 pcs+ und die i5/z97 angekommen
> 
> Wieviel temperatur vertragen denn jeweils be Core und VRM okay?
> Mit den Lüftern auf 40% ist die karte fast leise, core kommt auf die 80 und VRM auf die 86-87 (Aber auch nur in Sleeping Dogs wenn alles auf max ist)



die Temps gehen IO


----------



## Roundy (13. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> die Temps gehen IO


 
stimmt! 
bei mir ähnlich im valley.
was für ne asic, wie viel takt bei wie viel spannung liegt an, und wie sind die temps bei 1/2 stunde heaven gefolgt von 1/2 stunde valley, und das dann mitloggen....
wo wir auch schon bei pseudo wären, du mach dann ma das gleiche 
Gruß


----------



## Gamiac (14. August 2014)

Ich denke auch nicht das die neuen GPUs von Nvidia und AMD jetzt nochmal so eine gnadenlose High-End Schlacht werden wie bei 290 und 780 sondern eher das es sich so verhalten wird wie nach der 8800GTX und so was wie die 8800 GT und 8800 GTS im Vergleich kommen wird .
Und da konnte eine 8800 Ultra dann gegen eine GTX 260 später auch in vielen Scenarien besser bestehen als es zum Beispiel eine 9800 GTX was ja letzten Endes der Vollausbau des G92 war .
Also bin ich da Guter Dinge mit der 290 und glaube in etwa genauso gut für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein wie jemand der sich damals ne GTX 8800 in den Rechner gesteckt hat aber wir werden sehen .
 Zumal die Konsolen gerade erst erneuert wurden und deren GPU noch nicht mal die Hälfte von dem hat was auf einer Hawaii pro ist .
 Also können wir alle hier der Zukunft eigentlich erst mal recht entspannt entgegen sehen


----------



## derneuemann (14. August 2014)

tja, was ich bis jetzt von der GTX870/880 gehört habe soll die 880 ja gerade mal so schnell sein wie eine GTX780ti. Das zwar bei rund 50W weniger, aber hmmm... Eine ganz schöne enttäuschung wenn es so kommen sollte...! Wenn es wirklich so kommt werde ich wohl doch meine 290X auf Wasser oder Accelero 4 umrüsten...


----------



## Gamiac (14. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> tja, was ich bis jetzt von der GTX870/880 gehört habe soll die 880 ja gerade mal so schnell sein wie eine GTX780ti. Das zwar bei rund 50W weniger, aber hmmm... Eine ganz schöne enttäuschung wenn es so kommen sollte...! Wenn es wirklich so kommt werde ich wohl doch meine 290X auf Wasser oder Accelero 4 umrüsten...



Ich kann mir noch nicht mal vorstellen das eine Karte mit 256er Speicheranbindung stärker als meine 290 sein kann .

Das wäre Ja ein Porsche auf 195er Bereifung .

Wie ich schon sagte das wird wie die 8800Gts mit G92 gegen 8800 Ultra mit G80 was die 880Gtx gegen die 780Ti abliefert alles andere würde mich sehr überraschen .
 Und die GTS hatte noch den Vorteil das sie auf 65nm gegen 90nm anstinken konnte .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Ich denke auch nicht das die neuen GPUs von Nvidia und AMD jetzt nochmal so eine gnadenlose High-End Schlacht werden wie bei 290 und 780 sondern eher das es sich so verhalten wird wie nach der 8800GTX und so was wie die 8800 GT und 8800 GTS im Vergleich kommen wird .
> Und da konnte eine 8800 Ultra dann gegen eine GTX 260 später auch in vielen Scenarien besser bestehen als es zum Beispiel eine 9800 GTX was ja letzten Endes der Vollausbau des G92 war .
> Also bin ich da Guter Dinge mit der 290 und glaube in etwa genauso gut für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein wie jemand der sich damals ne GTX 8800 in den Rechner gesteckt hat aber wir werden sehen .
> Zumal die Konsolen gerade erst erneuert wurden und deren GPU noch nicht mal die Hälfte von dem hat was auf einer Hawaii pro ist .
> Also können wir alle hier der Zukunft eigentlich erst mal recht entspannt entgegen sehen



Jo wer alles eine 290(x) / 780(ti) Titans im PC lohnt es bestimmt nicht aufzurüsten da eine 290 @1000/1300mhz @1080p eh alles flüssig rockt.....und wenns mal knapp wird dann kann man ja noch bisl was an der Taktschraube drehen also können wir uns gemütlich zurück lehnen und die nächste Genaration über springen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Ich kann mir noch nicht mal vorstellen das eine Karte mit 256er Speicheranbindung stärker als meine 290 sein kann .


 Der Cache macht die Musik.


----------



## Gamiac (14. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo wer alles eine 290(x) / 780(ti) Titans im PC lohnt es bestimmt nicht aufzurüsten da eine 290 @1000/1300mhz @1080p eh alles flüssig rockt.....und wenns mal knapp wird dann kann man ja noch bisl was an der Taktschraube drehen also können wir uns gemütlich zurück lehnen und die nächste Genaration über springen



 Das mindestens . 
 Und bei der Übernächsten Generation warte ich dann noch bis die Kinderkrankheiten behoben sind bei den Layouts und der Fertigungsprozess anständige GPUs auswirft .


----------



## derneuemann (14. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Ich kann mir noch nicht mal vorstellen das eine Karte mit 256er Speicheranbindung stärker als meine 290 sein kann .
> 
> Das wäre Ja ein Porsche auf 195er Bereifung .
> 
> ...


 
Man kann aber auch jetzt schon bei OC versuchen erkennen das z.B. eine GTX780 trotz schwächerer Speicheranbindung weniger VRAM OC nötig hat als eine R9 290(X)...

Ich hätte gerne auch wieder gewechselt, mir ist zu schnell langweilig! Dann werde ich vielleicht doch erst wieder mit Wakü oder so rumspielen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. August 2014)

Da kommt ja noch dazu, dass die GTX780(ti) 7Gbps VRAM (hoffe richtig geschrieben) hat und die R9 290(X) 5Gbps VRAM.

*Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## Gamiac (14. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da kommt ja noch dazu, dass die GTX780(ti) 7Gbps VRAM (hoffe richtig geschrieben) hat und die R9 290(X) 5Gbps VRAM.
> 
> *Angaben ohne Gewähr



 Ja die 780 hat aber auch 3/4 von den 512 aber durch eine 256er Anbindung werden sie keine anständige Bandbreite erreichen wenn sie keinen V-Ram haben den sie mit über 2000mhz real Takt über die Platine prügeln


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. August 2014)

Nunja wie ich schon einmal erwähnte, der Cache spielt auch keine kleine Geige


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nunja wie ich schon einmal erwähnte, der Cache spielt auch keine kleine Geige



dein KB schon angekommen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. August 2014)

Nö. EK WB lässt sich da echt viel Zeit und die Email-Auskunft ist gleich Null..

Die 290 liegt jetzt hier schon 1 Woche und wartet. :/


----------



## derneuemann (14. August 2014)

So einen Käse kann man nicht gebrauchen!!! Wenn wir auf Arbeit so arbeiten würden, würden sich unsere Kunden bedanken...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. August 2014)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Roundy (14. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?



Dass die sich nicht melden und so..
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. August 2014)

Achso. Ja das stimmt. EInfach mal ein Statement wäre nett. Ich überweise denen ja nicht aus langer Weile 100€.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Achso. Ja das stimmt. EInfach mal ein Statement wäre nett. Ich überweise denen ja nicht aus langer Weile 100€.



Hast doch genug Geld


----------



## derneuemann (14. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Dass die sich nicht melden und so..
> Gruß



genau!

Ist so in der Form einfach Kundenunfreundlich...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hast doch genug Geld


 Japp 


derneuemann schrieb:


> genau!
> 
> Ist so in der Form einfach Kundenunfreundlich...


 Achso. Das stimmt.


----------



## Duvar (14. August 2014)

Besorg dir ne Nvidia man, kein Sinn mehr bei dir 
Ich komm übrigens grad vom Kieferchirugen, mir gehts net so dolle, stand unter Vollnarkose, die Weisheitszähne sind nu raus


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. August 2014)

Es geht nicht um die Grafikkarte, sondern um den CPU-Kühler. Der kommt nciht und somit liegt hier alles sprichwörtlich trocken und ich bin am kochen. 

@Duvar Gute Besserung. Mal sehen wann ich das auch einmal machen muss.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. August 2014)

Jo gute Besserung Duvar ...


----------



## Roundy (14. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Besorg dir ne Nvidia man, kein Sinn mehr bei dir
> Ich komm übrigens grad vom Kieferchirugen, mir gehts net so dolle, stand unter Vollnarkose, die Weisheitszähne sind nu raus


 
Nie die hoffnung aufgeben... 
Dann läufste jetzt als Hamster durch die gegend? 
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (15. August 2014)

Gerade meine AUstausch 290 PCS+ abgeholt. Neues PCB und anderes Bios als die Alte:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (15. August 2014)

neuer Arschbrenner von MSI  

MSI Afterburner Download - ComputerBase

mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. August 2014)

Gibt auch 14.7 jetzt


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2014)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche und Nein, ich laufe nicht mit Hamsterbäckchen rum, erstaunlicherweise kaum eine Schwellung.
Wie dem auch sei, ich habe mir für meine TriX  einen neuen "Monitor" gegönnt 
Sony KDL-50W705B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat den vllt wer daheim? Inputlagwerte sollen ja bei Sony ganz gut sein...


----------



## Roundy (15. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Danke für die Genesungswünsche und Nein, ich laufe nicht mit Hamsterbäckchen rum, erstaunlicherweise kaum eine Schwellung.
> Wie dem auch sei, ich habe mir für meine TriX  einen neuen "Monitor" gegönnt
> Sony KDL-50W705B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Hat den vllt wer daheim? Inputlagwerte sollen ja bei Sony ganz gut sein...


 
was bedeuten die 400Hz inpoliert?
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2014)

Na die Hz werden noch auf hochglanz poliert, wie wenn du zB demnächst oder auch jetzt schon deine Glatze polierst und einölst 
Puhh echt kein Plan was dieses Fachchinesisch da bedeutet, hab auf gut Glück gekauft 
Ich google das mal eben, nur soweit ich mich belesen habe, soll man echt gut Spielen können auf den neueren Sony Geräten.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. August 2014)

Hau mal nen Test zu dem Teil raus, der 705b soll (für einen TV) einen extrem niedrigen Input-lag haben.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (15. August 2014)

teste bei gelegenheit auch mal meinen LG

LG Electronics 55LA7408 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

man kann auch per steam streamen^^
hat das schon mal wer gemacht?

mfg


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2014)

Bin froh da erst mal alles vernünftig einzustellen und wie man inputlag etc misst weiß ich doch gar net bzw hab mich mit sowas nie beschäftigt, aber ja, die sollen sehr spieletauglich sein diese Sony Fernseher.
Mindestens halben input lag wie die Konkurrenz.
Zu den 400 Hz TV - Hertz einstellen? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. August 2014)

in der Größe sollte es doch schon 4 K sein


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2014)

Nee ab 65 Zoll sollte es 4K sein laut den Profis und der Sitzabstand ist auch wichtig.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. August 2014)

Das sieht jeder anders.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. August 2014)

Ich habe den nun seit 3 Jahren und bin noch sehr zufrieden . klar heute gibt's echt edle Designs usw...aber wo dieser 2011 raus kam , da war es der Hit mal schauen in 2 Jahren einen fetten 4K und eventuell 3D ohne Brille

http://www.amazon.de/LG-42LV579S-Backlight-Fernseher-hochglanz-bronze/dp/B005LAZ82Y

Test Fernseher - LG 42LV579S#


----------



## Performer81 (15. August 2014)

Die neue PCS+ ist etwas wärmer aber der Lüfter läuft vieeel ruhiger als bei der Alten. Obwohl die Lüftergeschwindigkeit auch so bis ca. 70% geht. Wahrscheinlich sind auch die Lüfter andere.
Des weiteren läuft sie locker bei 1100@+0mv was bei der ALten schonmal garnicht ging, trotz ca. derselben Asic.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. August 2014)

Die Lüfterkurve wurde im neuen BIOS sicherlich überarbeitet.


----------



## Performer81 (15. August 2014)

Ich mein mich zu erinnern das die ALte auch so bis ca 70 Lüfter ging, war dabei aber deutlich lauter.


----------



## Roundy (15. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Die neue PCS+ ist etwas wärmer aber der Lüfter läuft vieeel ruhiger als bei der Alten. Obwohl die Lüftergeschwindigkeit auch so bis ca. 70% geht. Wahrscheinlich sind auch die Lüfter andere.
> Des weiteren läuft sie locker bei 1100@+0mv was bei der ALten schonmal garnicht ging, trotz ca. derselben Asic.



Dem muss ich wiedersprechen, meine ist alt (glaube ich) und läuft @1100/1200 locker.
Kann aber auch am niedrigeren speichertakt liegen.
Allerdings schmiert sie mir bei skyrim und ab und zu auch im idle ab  (unabhängig vom takt)
Sound wird dann auch verzerrt...
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (15. August 2014)

Jo, RAm hab ich auf 1350 gelassen. Beide Karten haben Hynix.


----------



## noname545 (16. August 2014)

das höchste was ich geschafft habe war 1287/1550 @+20mV vielleicht geht noch mehr, also der Kühler kann diese Taktraten immer noch bändigen  und ich habe kein Hynix^^

werde sie doch behalten, da ich nach Win neu Installation keine Probleme mehr habe. Skyrim läuft diesmal ohne Abstürze, lag vielleicht am alten Nvidia Treiber


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> das höchste was ich geschafft habe war 1287/1550 @+20mV vielleicht geht noch mehr, also der Kühler kann diese Taktraten immer noch bändigen  und ich habe kein Hynix^^
> 
> werde sie doch behalten, da ich nach Win neu Installation keine Probleme mehr habe. Skyrim läuft diesmal ohne Abstürze, lag vielleicht am alten Nvidia Treiber



Wieviel Spannung liegt dann an?


----------



## etar (16. August 2014)

1287 mhz Coretakt bei +20mV ist schonmal gut. Da würde ich ja mal +200mV draufhauen und gucken was sie schafft


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> das höchste was ich geschafft habe war 1287/1550 @+20mV vielleicht geht noch mehr, also der Kühler kann diese Taktraten immer noch bändigen  und ich habe kein Hynix^^
> 
> werde sie doch behalten, da ich nach Win neu Installation keine Probleme mehr habe. Skyrim läuft diesmal ohne Abstürze, lag vielleicht am alten Nvidia Treiber


 
Wow, hast ja nen tollen Chip erwischt. Lass doch mal Firestrike laufen und lass dich in unserer Benchmarkabteilung eintragen, mal sehen wie weit oben du landest.
Aktuell ist leider nur eine AMD Karte in den Top 10, ich habs leider nur auf Platz 11 geschafft 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...wbot-ranking-3dmark-2013-sky-diver-added.html

Edit: Nochmal kurz zu dem Zocker TV: http://meta-preisvergleich.de/index...&id=sony_kdl_50w705b__kategorie&offset=&neu=1
Hab jetzt raus gefunden, dass der echte 100 Hz hat. KDL-50W705B oder KDL-50W805B, Kaufberatung Fernseher - HIFI-FORUM
Der ist ja frisch auf dem Markt und es gibt keine Tests, jedoch zum größeren Bruder 50W805B schon einige, der Unterschied ist nur, dass der 705er kein 3D hat, was ich sowieso nicht wollte.

Hier noch schnell Angaben zum Input Lag Sony Bravia W8 (KDL-50W805B): Review

Auszug: The AU Optronics PSA screen panel used in the KDL-50W805B has a slightly faster response time than Samsung's version. We measured the average ghosting time at 9 ms, which is on the better side of average for current TVs. Gamers will also appreciate the low input lag. Measured at 23 ms in "Game" mode, this works out at just over one frame of latency compared with the speediest screens.

Final edit: Der Input Lag Wert soll sogar besser sein auf dem 705er Modell und nur 13,5ms betragen, laut einem Beitrag hier http://www.play3.de/forum/multimedia/42872-input-lag-diskussionsthread-229.html


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. August 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-ranking-3d-mark-11-a.html

 auch hier bitte


----------



## Performer81 (16. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> das höchste was ich geschafft habe war 1287/1550 @+20mV vielleicht geht noch mehr, also der Kühler kann diese Taktraten immer noch bändigen  und ich habe kein Hynix^^


 
DU meinst aber schon +200 und nicht +20mv oder?
Selbst für +200 wären 1287 extrem! gut wenns stabil ist.

Standard ist bei mir übrigens +0mv statt +50mv wie bei meiner Alten. Ziemlich optimistisch von Powercolor wenn man an den Ram denkt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. August 2014)

Habe doch nun mal den 14.7 beta drüber installiert hatte ganze Zeit den 14.4 er druppe und hatte nie Probleme  Mal schauen wie es sich jetzt verhält

 ein paar Pünktchen gibt's schon mal Extra in Valley muss dann mal wenn kälter ist wieder bisl benchen..so mit +300mv und die 1300 core knacken 

 14.4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 14.7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (16. August 2014)

Ich habs andersrum gemacht und von 14.7 auf 14.4.
Jetzt erkennt der pc aber nach der Installation einfach keine usb Geräte mehr, also er liefert auch keinen strom an die Anschlüsse. 
Ideen?
Gruß
Edit: habs gelöst,  usb treiber auf cd und dann installiert.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (16. August 2014)

mutterbrett hinüber?

oder du machst mal mit "DDU" eine komplette deinstallation im abgesicherten modus inkl. windows-treiber...
mal testen, obs dann geht.

und wieso überhaupt zurück zum 14.4?

mfg


----------



## Roundy (16. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> mutterbrett hinüber?
> 
> oder du machst mal mit "DDU" eine komplette deinstallation im abgesicherten modus inkl. windows-treiber...
> mal testen, obs dann geht.
> ...



Hat sich ja übern treiber gelöst, vermutlich is mir da einer flöten gegangen....
Weil der 14.7 probleme gemacht hat... ivh hoff es lag am treiber 
Gruß


----------



## die.foenfrisur (16. August 2014)

aso....das klingt so, als sei es nachdem dem downgrade passiert.

das ist allerdings sehr komsich.
wobei bei mir auch kein überinstallieren ging. musste mit DDU alles neu machen.
nun geht aber alles.

mfg


----------



## Roundy (16. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> aso....das klingt so, als sei es nachdem dem downgrade passiert.
> 
> das ist allerdings sehr komsich.
> wobei bei mir auch kein überinstallieren ging. musste mit DDU alles neu machen.
> ...



Ja da stand iwas von amd usb und ich hab einfach nich gelesen 
Treiber drauf und gut is...
Knifflig wars nur, weil wlan über usb also kein Internet und übern stick bekomm ich ja auch keine daten drauf... also halt auf cd gezogen 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Hat sich ja übern treiber gelöst, vermutlich is mir da einer flöten gegangen....
> Weil der 14.7 probleme gemacht hat... ivh hoff es lag am treiber
> Gruß



welche Probleme hattest denn?


----------



## Performer81 (16. August 2014)

Muss dieser Never settle forever Spiele Coupon eigendlich im Karton sein oder wird der obendraufgelegt. Meine ALternate Ersatzkarte hatte nämlich garnix im Karton, obwohl das aktuell angepriesen wird:

PowerColor R9 290 PCS+, Grafikkarte Retail


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. August 2014)

Nein. Sollte per Rechnung bei Händler erfolgen. 1mal pro Rechnung/Kauf


----------



## Performer81 (16. August 2014)

Na egal, die SPiele da sind eh net so dolle.


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2014)

Nochmals kurz an die Monitor Experten.
Seht ihr hier Input Lag oder sonstige störende Probleme?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMy_sa4rrZk
50 Zoll TV BF 4, ok der TV ist das 2013er Modell, aber vom Input Lag her sind die so gut wie gleich mit den neuen Sonys.
Der spielt aber nur mit einer GTX 770 und einem i5 2500k.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. August 2014)

also ich kann soweit nichts erkennen


----------



## noname545 (16. August 2014)

sorry meinte natürlich +200mV


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> sorry meinte natürlich +200mV


 
Kannste mal Firestrike laufen lassen mit den Settings?
Würde gerne den score sehen, thx.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kannste mal Firestrike laufen lassen mit den Settings?
> Würde gerne den score sehen, thx.



und 3dmark 11


----------



## ATIR290 (17. August 2014)

Bin gerade vom Urlaub zurueckgekommen und im Stiegenhaus liegt die Neue, komplett verschweisste, von Taiwan/Haendler  umgetauschte PowerColor R9-290 Turboduo
Auspacken und NEU ausprobieren,- sprich austesten
ODER ABER
gleich als Neuware weiterverkaufen und auf den Fiji hoffen fuer Winter 2014 / 2015.

Zwecks der REVISION Weiss ich noch nix. mueste die Karte also auspacken und NEU nachsehen, ob auch die Turboduo eine neue Revision erfahren haben sollte.


----------



## Performer81 (17. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bin gerade vom Urlaub zurueckgekommen und im Stiegenhaus liegt die Neue, komplett verschweisste, von Taiwan/Haendler  umgetauschte PowerColor R9-290 Turboduo
> Auspacken und NEU ausprobieren,- sprich austesten
> ODER ABER
> gleich als Neuware weiterverkaufen und auf den Fiji hoffen fuer Winter 2014 / 2015.


 
SOrry aber


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bin gerade vom Urlaub zurueckgekommen und im Stiegenhaus liegt die Neue, komplett verschweisste, von Taiwan/Haendler  umgetauschte PowerColor R9-290 Turboduo
> Auspacken und NEU ausprobieren,- sprich austesten
> ODER ABER
> gleich als Neuware weiterverkaufen und auf den Fiji hoffen fuer Winter 2014 / 2015.
> ...


Leistung kauft man dann wenn man sie braucht. Von Fiji erwarte ich nicht viel. Und warten kann man immer. Wenn Fiji da ist geht das selbe von vorn los.


----------



## SnipingRaven (17. August 2014)

Ich hatte mir ende Juni die Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ zugelegt und nach dem Einbau festgestellt, dass die völlig hinüber war (Streifen, Artefakte usw.). Die hatte ich natürlich sofort umtauschen lassen und eine andere bekommen. Mit der hatte ich ständig Blackscreens. Da die Spannung stock bereits bei +50mv lag, habe ich auf 947/1250 UCed und den Spannungsoffset so gelassen. Obwohl die Karte viel stabiler lief hatte ich trotzdem manchmal Blackscreens. Diese traten besonders gerne im IDLE auf. Nun habe ich nach fast 2 Monaten heute den Entschluss gepackt die zurück an Mindfactory zu schicken und einen Austausch beantragt. Ich hoffe jetzt endlich auf eine stabile Karte  Am besten wäre eine der neueren Revision  Die "alte" Karte hatte einen ASIC von 67%


----------



## noname545 (17. August 2014)

nimm doch die statt die PCS https://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=24531


----------



## SnipingRaven (17. August 2014)

Haha das Paket ist schon unterwegs. Sollte ich wieder irgendwelche Probleme dann mit der dritten Karte haben @stock geht das Teil sofort zurück und ich werde mir eine Gutschrift geben lassen. 

Vapor-X I'm looking for you.

Ich fand den Kühler der PCS+ schon super. Idle/LoL und VLC Videos habe ich passiv gekühlt  bis 50°. Und unter Last wurden die SpaWas auch nicht wirklich heiß  trotz +50mv...


----------



## Gohrbi (17. August 2014)

Ich glaube mn sollte mal einen Umtauschthread machen. "Wie oft mußte deine 290/290x getauscht werden, bis eine ohne Fehler lief?"
o 0 x
o 1 x
o 2 x
o 3 x
o 4 x
o noch öfter 
UND wer war Schuld
o ICH weil ich meinen PC nicht beherrsche
o ICH weil ich gerne übertakte
o GPU Fehler


----------



## derneuemann (17. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Leistung kauft man dann wenn man sie braucht. Von Fiji erwarte ich nicht viel. Und warten kann man immer. Wenn Fiji da ist geht das selbe von vorn los.


 
Ich kaufe Leistung einzig und allein wenn ich bock dazu habe, nicht wenn ich die brauche. Für viele ohne Sinn und Verstand, für mich geht es nur um spaß... Wenn es nur um brauchen gehen würde, dann bräuchten wir auch alle keine R9 290(x) oder so. Sondern nur eine R9 280, wenn es hoch kommt...


----------



## Performer81 (17. August 2014)

Naja alles ne Frage des Qualitätsanspruchs. Wenn man will wird man für fast jedes Spiel ne 290 benötigen. BF@FullHD@Ultra mit AA wird ne 280 auch nichtmehr ausreichen für konstante 60fps.
Meine 7870 war jedenfalls selbst heftig übertaktet komplett überfordert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich kaufe Leistung einzig und allein wenn ich bock dazu habe, nicht wenn ich die brauche. Für viele ohne Sinn und Verstand, für mich geht es nur um spaß... Wenn es nur um brauchen gehen würde, dann bräuchten wir auch alle keine R9 290(x) oder so. Sondern nur eine R9 280, wenn es hoch kommt...


 Was soll den das für eine Aussage sein? Ich brauche die R9 290 leistungstechnisch... 2560x1080 stemmt keine 280(X). EIgentlic hhat auch die R9 290 noch zu wenig Leistung dafür.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was soll den das für eine Aussage sein? Ich brauche die R9 290 leistungstechnisch... 2560x1080 stemmt keine 280(X). EIgentlic hhat auch die R9 290 noch zu wenig Leistung dafür.



Da muss ich dir zustimmen  auch @FHD wird's kanpp und läuft nicht alles auf Vollgas @ 60 fps zb Crysis3 ...also nicht konstant


----------



## Roundy (17. August 2014)

Was ich so gemerkt ha ist dass man leistung nie genug haben kann... also wenn das geld da ist und die leistung in einem realistischen Verhältnis zum preis steht... warum nicht?
Im Endeffekt bekommt man jede karte zum einbrechen, kommt halt auf das spiel an.
Abdere geben z.b. viel geld fürs golfen oder so aus, wir für den pc.
Is halt ein hobby.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Was ich so gemerkt ha ist dass man leistung nie genug haben kann... also wenn das geld da ist und die leistung in einem realistischen Verhältnis zum preis steht... warum nicht?
> Abdere geben z.b. viel geld fürs golfen oder so aus, wir für den pc.
> Is halt ein hobby.
> Gruß



So ist es


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2014)

Wer geht denn hier golfen bitte? 
Was wir brauchen ist eine Karte die erst in 2-3 Jahren erscheint, wir hinken zu sehr nach mMn.
Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass man aus den heutigen High End Karten teilweise alles rausquetschen muss, damit man einigermaßen glücklich wird...


----------



## Gamiac (17. August 2014)

Ich hoffe mal das nicht ein paar Grafikkarten deshalb zurück gingen ich hatte meine auch schon in Verdacht deswegen .

Windows-Update KB2982791 verursacht Bluescreens - Microsoft rät zur Deinstallation


----------



## Roundy (17. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das nicht ein paar Grafikkarten deshalb zurück gingen ich hatte meine auch schon in Verdacht deswegen .
> 
> Windows-Update KB2982791 verursacht Bluescreens - Microsoft rät zur Deinstallation



Ich schau mal daheim, hab den fehler ja auch 
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (17. August 2014)

also bei manchen games hat die 290 einfach zu wenig Leistung. Letztens Skyrim gestartet und bin fast immer unter der 30FPS Marke. Auch für WQHD ist die 290 einfach noch zu schwach.


----------



## derneuemann (17. August 2014)

Also auch mit einer 7950 @ 1,25GHz konnte ich Crysis 3 und BF4 absolut zufriedenstellend spielen. Halt nicht alles max, aber fast! 

Mir persönlich ist eine 290x selbst nicht so schnell wie ich es für das Geld erwarten würde. Und für Crysis 3 @ konstant 60fps fehlen immer noch 20% Leistung... Deswegen ist aber ein Kauf einer Karte die 10% schneller wäre trotzdem Unfug. Jedoch wenn ich dazu Bock habe mache ich auch das... Das meinte ich mit " nach Bock kaufen" und der größere Teil der Zocker würde behaupten das eine 290x für alle Games im Moment reicht...

Kenne sogar welche die sagen, ihre GTX760 packt alle Games @ max. Auch Crysis 3 und BF4. Ich denke dann zwar ???, aber was soll man solchen Leuten sagen...

Wenn die R9 290(X) sich wenigstens besser übertakten lassen würden...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. August 2014)

Jo eine 290x @1400/1600mhz schafft bestimmt alles @Max @60fps


----------



## Gamiac (17. August 2014)

Jeder wie er denkt und ich mag auch Leute die sich 4 Titan Black kaufen aber ich persönlich finde meinen PC so wie er jetzt ist genau richtig und es wird schon ne ganze Weile dauern bis es Sinn macht was auf zu Rüsten .
 Und das wird mit Sicherheit nicht die Grafikkarte sein


----------



## Performer81 (17. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo eine 290x @1400/1600mhz schafft bestimmt alles @Max @60fps


 
JA, in Full HD ohne Downsampling und so Späße vielleicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> JA, in Full HD ohne Downsampling und so Späße vielleicht.



klar in FHD


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2014)

Tja es gibt halt paar Games die darauf ausgelegt sind, dort kaum 60 FPS @ max zu erreichen.
Gutes Beispiel Crysis 3, eine 290 @ 1100MHz kommt da auf 52,3FPS, die stark ab Werk übertaktete Gigabyte 780 Ti GHz Edition (Boosttakt 1228MHz) kommt auf 58,3 FPS.
Ca 10% Unterschied also, mit den nächsten Generation sollte es dann wohl klappen mit den 60 FPS @ Full HD 
Die 7990 oder GTX 690 ist da nicht mehr weit von weg.

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC im Test
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition im Test


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Tja es gibt halt paar Games die darauf ausgelegt sind, dort kaum 60 FPS @ max zu erreichen.
> Gutes Beispiel Crysis 3, eine 290 @ 1100MHz kommt da auf 52,3FPS, die stark ab Werk übertaktete Gigabyte 780 Ti GHz Edition (Boosttakt 1228MHz) kommt auf 58,3 FPS.
> Ca 10% Unterschied also, mit den nächsten Generation sollte es dann wohl klappen mit den 60 FPS @ Full HD
> Die 7990 oder GTX 690 ist da nicht mehr weit von weg.
> ...




 jo darum habe ich vorhin geschrieben eine 290X @ 1400/1600 würde bestimmt alles @ max @ FHD@60fps schaffen


----------



## key0512 (17. August 2014)

Servus Leute, also die Woche ist meine PCS+ gekommen. Ist die neue Revision und bisher weder Blackscreens noch etwas. In Spielen und Heaven wird der Takt gehalten (stock) und die Temperaturen gehen nicht über die 70°C, weder gpu noch vram. Bei Furmark kommt sie bis knapp unter 80°C, Vram sogar 85°C, lümmelt aber bei 920mhz rum. Im Idle ist sie angenehm leise und auch wenn sie aufdreht ist die Geräuchkulisse zumindest was die Lüfter angeht okay. Asic liegt bei 70 und der Speicher ist ein Elpida -.- aber egal läuft soweit. Soweit so gut. 
Leider gibts ein Spuelenfiepen, wenn die 100 fps erreicht werden und unter 100fps gibts praktisch immer, auch bei vsync ein leichtes Brummen, das nur bei Last in Form von Spielen oder Heaven oder so auftaucht. Komischerweise überhaupt nicht bei Furmark? 
Nervt ein wenig. Weiß auch nicht ganz ob das von anfang an so war.
Was haltet ihr davon? Behalten oder nicht? Eig läuft die ja jetzt die eine Woche ganz gut
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir auch bei der Verpackung nicht ganz sicher gewesen ob das wirklich zu 100% originalverpackt war, so nebenbei bemerkt.


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2014)

1. Schmeiß mal Furmark vom PC runter, in keinem Game wird die Karte jemals so ausgelastet, sprich das Tool ist realitätsfern und in meinen Augen nicht zu empfehlen.
2. Falls es richtig nervig ist mit dem Brummen etc und deutlich zu hören ist, dann tausch um.
3. Falls du eine onboard GPU hast, kannst du auch dir eine Gutschrift schicken lassen und 2-3 Monate warten auf die neuen Karten, könnte sich lohnen, natürlich falls du so lange warten magst/kannst.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. August 2014)

@Duvar

Weisst ob nur die PCS+ das Neue Platinenlayout erfahren hat, oder auch ebenso die Powercolor R9 Turboduo
Habe die Turboduo seit Montag hier, traue mich aber die Verpackung nicht aufzumachen, da sonst Karte originalverpackt weiterverkaufen moechte!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. August 2014)

Ja. Hat sie.


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2014)

Direkt verkaufen man und dann noch 2-3 Monate warten, die neuen Karten kommen doch bald raus, hab bissl Geduld, falls du onboard Grafik hast oder eine alte Grafikkarte, würde ich dies empfehlen.
Jetzt kriegst du noch Kohle dafür, demnächst wird es schwer bzgl der Karte habe ich echt keinen Plan, tut mir Leid.
Edit: Pseudo schon


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. August 2014)

Leistung nutzt man dann, wenn man sie braucht.

Warten kann man immer. [emoji57]


----------



## ATIR290 (17. August 2014)

@Pseudo
Woher wesst dies genua?
Also haben beide Karten die NEUE Revision, (FA)
und am Grafikkarten Karton nicht ersichtlich welche Revision verbaut wurde durch Seriennummer oder EAN Code ?


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Pseudo
> Woher wesst dies genua?
> Also haben beide Karten die NEUE Revision, (FA)
> und am Grafikkarten Karton nicht ersichtlich welche Revision verbaut wurde durch Seriennummer oder EAN Code ?



Nein das steht erst auf der platine.

Mfg


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Leistung nutzt man dann, wenn man sie braucht.
> 
> Warten kann man immer. [emoji57]


 
So kurz vor 12 trifft diese Aussage in meinen Augen nicht zu. Ich würde auf jeden Fall warten.
Der Spruch geht mir sowieso auf den Keks^^ (nicht falsch verstehen, du gehst mir nicht auf den Keks  )


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> 
> Weisst ob nur die PCS+ das Neue Platinenlayout erfahren hat, oder auch ebenso die Powercolor R9 Turboduo
> Habe die Turboduo seit Montag hier, traue mich aber die Verpackung nicht aufzumachen, da sonst Karte originalverpackt weiterverkaufen moechte!



du hast ja auch immer Probleme

 ganz ehrlich verkaufe sie und warte auf die neuen grakas..hast ja noch deine 290 Ref


----------



## derneuemann (18. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> du hast ja auch immer Probleme
> 
> ganz ehrlich verkaufe sie und warte auf die neuen grakas..hast ja noch deine 290 Ref


 
Ja wenn er noch seine 290 Ref hat, dann auf jeden Fall warten...


----------



## ATIR290 (18. August 2014)

OK, heute abend werde ich dann die Karte mal oeffnen, die Revision des Platinenlayouts nachsehen und falls echt R29 FA Revision wohl auch behalten und die Referenz Karte vorab verkaufen  
hat die Turboduo jedoch die alte Revision, wohl nur kurz antesten und anschliessend die Turboduo weitergeben.
Hoffe die beiden Games Enemy Front und Wolfenstein laufen nun mit der Neuen Turboduo Karte, ansonsten will ich mein Geld als Gutschein Retour.


----------



## DanySahne83 (18. August 2014)

Hallos zusammen,

bin fleißig dabei Heft wie auch Forum durchzulesen, dabei kommt mir immer öfters das undervolten unter die Augen, GPU leiser unter Last machen... ich selbst habe eine R9 290 tri-x oc (bin sehr zufrieden damit) und möchte diese gerne undervolten, nur leider habe ich keinen plan davon. Es soll nicht hart an die Grenzen gehen nur dezent (will meine GPU ja nicht kaputt machen), ich möchte auch nicht damit Angeben können ich will es nur für mich machen und ich will es gerne verstehen was ich da auch mache. Vielleicht, kann einer von euch mir dabei helfen, mir als Laie es zu erklären und das ich es an meiner GPU umsetzten kann.

Vielen Dank im vorraus
gruß Dani


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. August 2014)

DanySahne83 schrieb:


> Hallos zusammen,
> 
> bin fleißig dabei Heft wie auch Forum durchzulesen, dabei kommt mir immer öfters das undervolten unter die Augen, GPU leiser unter Last machen... ich selbst habe eine R9 290 tri-x oc (bin sehr zufrieden damit) und möchte diese gerne undervolten, nur leider habe ich keinen plan davon. Es soll nicht hart an die Grenzen gehen nur dezent (will meine GPU ja nicht kaputt machen), ich möchte auch nicht damit Angeben können ich will es nur für mich machen und ich will es gerne verstehen was ich da auch mache. Vielleicht, kann einer von euch mir dabei helfen, mir als Laie es zu erklären und das ich es an meiner GPU umsetzten kann.
> 
> ...



Hi.

Du lässt furmark laufen und schaust mit gpu-z wieviel spannung bei der gpu anliegt max wert.

Dann stellst du mit msi ab die volt leicht runter und testest wieder.

Das macht man so lange bis bildfehler oder abstürze kommen.

Dann die letzte bekannte volt einstellen und fertig ist das undervolten.

Mfg


----------



## DanySahne83 (18. August 2014)

ok ok ok, bin dabei was muss ich bei furmark bei _Resolution_ einstellen (ich denke 1920x1080) und dann auf _Burn-in Benchmark 1920x1080 15min_ ?
bei gpu-z was ist die max spannung ?
bei msi afterburner nur die volt runter stellen und was ist die Volt? ( ich denke core voltage mV)

sorry, bin Laie


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. August 2014)

DanySahne83 schrieb:


> ok ok ok, bin dabei was muss ich bei furmark bei Resolution einstellen (ich denke 1920x1080) und dann auf Burn-in Benchmark 1920x1080 15min ?
> bei gpu-z was ist die max spannung ?
> bei msi afterburner nur die volt runter stellen und was ist die Volt? ( ich denke core voltage mV)
> 
> sorry, ich sagte doch Laie



Core voltage mV ist richtig. Die kannst du leicht herunterstellen.

Zum beispiel 1.25mV auf 1.20mV und dann testen.

Mfg


----------



## DanySahne83 (18. August 2014)

ich spiele gerade damit rum, wenn ich dann z.B.: bei CoreVotage(mV) -15 hab und Furmark gut läuft, dann kann ich auf _apply_ und _save Profile 1_? 
Benötige ich dann Trixx noch?
Bei Windows neu start ist das gespeicherte Profile immer gleich akitv oder muss ich manuell aktivieren?

Was bedeutet eigentlich jetzt dann das undervolten bei meinem Fall nur durch ändern der Spannung, was gewinne ich dadurch?


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. August 2014)

DanySahne83 schrieb:


> ich spiele gerade damit rum, wenn ich dann z.B.: bei CoreVotage(mV) -15 hab und Furmark gut läuft, dann kann ich auf apply und save Profile 1?
> Benötige ich dann Trixx noch?
> Bei Windows neu start ist das gespeicherte Profile immer gleich akitv oder muss ich manuell aktivieren?
> 
> Was bedeutet eigentlich jetzt dann das undervolten bei meinem Fall nur durch ändern der Spannung, was gewinne ich dadurch?



Also trixx brauchst du nicht mehr.

Msi ab muss mit windows gestartet werden und profil gespeichert werden.

Dir bringt das undervolten das die gpu kühler bleibt bei gleicher leistung.


Mfg


----------



## derneuemann (18. August 2014)

Warum Furmark, zum kochen der Platine? 
Nimm einfach heaven oder Valley bench, endless laufen lassen. Oder ein sehr empfindliches Spiel.


----------



## DanySahne83 (18. August 2014)

@Dragon AMD: ich danke dir für die Hilfe, hab gerade selbst im MSI afterburner die Einstellung gesehen _start mit Windows_

Soll ich lieber auf _Auto_ lassen oder eine Lüfterkurve erstellen, wenn ja, wie sieht eine gute Lüfterkurve aus?

Ich teste mal mit ner runde Bf4 (hab keine andere Spiele)


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. August 2014)

DanySahne83 schrieb:


> @Dragon AMD: ich danke dir für die Hilfe, hab gerade selbst im MSI afterburner die Einstellung gesehen start mit Windows
> 
> Soll ich lieber auf Auto lassen oder eine Lüfterkurve erstellen, wenn ja, wie sieht eine gute Lüfterkurve aus?
> 
> Ich teste mal mit ner runde Bf4 (hab keine andere Spiele)



Beim undervolten kannst du sie auf auto lassen. Es sei denn du möchtest die grafikkarte leiser haben.

Dabei sollte die gpu temperatur keine 80grad erreichen bei vollast.

Mfg


----------



## DanySahne83 (18. August 2014)

ok, danke dir.
Ich teste mal verschiedene Einstellungen der Lüfter (Auto/ Lüfterkurve) und schaue dabei auf die max Temperaturen ich berichte dann.


----------



## Simita (18. August 2014)

Gruß in die Runde 
Welche 290 ist empfehlenswert? Möchte meine 6870PCs+ in Rente schicken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Du lässt furmark laufen und schaust mit gpu-z wieviel spannung bei der gpu anliegt max wert.
> 
> ...



Doch kein furmark.....runter damit....nehmt den heaven und valley bench zum ausloten .....danach grafiklastige games ala bf3/4 & C3 & TR usw nehmen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2014)

Simita schrieb:


> Gruß in die Runde
> Welche 290 ist empfehlenswert? Möchte meine 6870PCs+ in Rente schicken.



Vaporx oder Tri X oder PCS+


----------



## Xcravier (18. August 2014)

Wobei der Aufpreis zur Vapor m.M.n nicht gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Wobei der Aufpreis zur Vapor m.M.n nicht gerechtfertigt ist.



Klar die beste 290  Die 30€ ist es Wert finde ich.....


----------



## DanySahne83 (18. August 2014)

bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Gehäuse für meine _R9 290 tri-x oc_, welches Gehäuse würdet ihr empfehlen wenn ich es gerne leiser haben möchte beim zocken.

Atx, Midi, ca. 100€

Hab jetzt mir mal das Define R4 bestellt, bin mir aber nicht so sicher ob das, dass richtige ist für die GPU


----------



## Roundy (18. August 2014)

DanySahne83 schrieb:


> bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Gehäuse für meine R9 290 tri-x oc, welches Gehäuse würdet ihr empfehlen wenn ich es gerne leiser haben möchte beim zocken.
> 
> Atx, Midi, ca. 100€
> 
> Hab jetzt mir mal das Define R4 bestellt, bin mir aber nicht so sicher ob das, dass richtige ist für die GPU



Also ich hab die pcs+ in nem nanoxia deep silence 2 mit Sichtfenster 
Noch viel platz da 
Gruß


----------



## Gamiac (18. August 2014)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie nah die neue Generation Performance mäßig an meine 290 ran kommt von wegen Leistung Verbrauch .
 Mit -62mv core voltage Läuft meine noch mit 1050/1350 locker stabil me halbe Stunde Valley und zieht dabei maximal 188 watt durch .
 Da geht bestimmt auch noch mehr vom Takt aber das will ich dann von den neuen Wunderkarten erst mal sehen .
 Aber ob die wirklich bei so einem großen Chip das 28nm Rad neu erfinden ich bin gespannt .
 Bald wissen wir mehr .


----------



## Roundy (18. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie nah die neue Generation Performance mäßig an meine 290 ran kommt von wegen Leistung Verbrauch .
> Mit -62mv core voltage Läuft meine noch mit 1050/1350 locker stabil me halbe Stunde Valley und zieht dabei maximal 188 watt durch .
> Da geht bestimmt auch noch mehr vom Takt aber das will ich dann von den neuen Wunderkarten erst mal sehen .
> Aber ob die wirklich bei so einem großen Chip das 28nm Rad neu erfinden ich bin gespannt .
> Bald wissen wir mehr .



Ust das dann so auch im idle stabil?
Meine macht bei -31mV im idle schon mucken.
Gruß


----------



## DanySahne83 (18. August 2014)

ich bin auch gerade dabei einwenig rumzuspielen mit der spannung siehe #9485, mit -31mV im idle auch teilweise blackscreen mit -25mV läufts super, sonst nichts verstellt


----------



## Gamiac (18. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ust das dann so auch im idle stabil?
> Meine macht bei -31mV im idle schon mucken.
> Gruß


 
 Was meinst Du mit mucken ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2014)

DanySahne83 schrieb:


> bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Gehäuse für meine R9 290 tri-x oc, welches Gehäuse würdet ihr empfehlen wenn ich es gerne leiser haben möchte beim zocken.
> 
> Atx, Midi, ca. 100€
> 
> Hab jetzt mir mal das Define R4 bestellt, bin mir aber nicht so sicher ob das, dass richtige ist für die GPU



Nimm das Fractal  Arc Midi 

das R4 ist aber auch Top.


----------



## Roundy (18. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit mucken ?



Naja sie produziert halt Blackscreens.
Gruß


----------



## Simita (18. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Vaporx oder Tri X oder PCS+



Feierabend. Welche von den hat das best p/L Verhältnisse, im Bezug auf vram und leistung?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. August 2014)

Simita schrieb:


> Feierabend. Welche von den hat das best p/L Verhältnisse, im Bezug auf vram und leistung?


Die PCS+


----------



## DanySahne83 (18. August 2014)

ich hab`s die ganze Zeit vor den Augen (Fractal Arc Midi R2) durch deine Signatur @Evgasüchtiger  ich grübel schon hin und her
aber ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das ich damit leise bin, da es vorne wie oben Mesh/ offen ist.


----------



## Gamiac (18. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Naja sie produziert halt Blackscreens.
> Gruß



Ja macht sie auch aber seltsamerweise nur in Verbindung mit dem internetexplorer aber bei -50 sind die dann auch weg .

 Das wäre aber auch einfach zu Optimieren wenn AMD im idle ein wenig mehr Spannung drauf geben würde .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2014)

DanySahne83 schrieb:


> ich bin auch gerade dabei einwenig rumzuspielen mit der spannung siehe #9485, mit -31mV im idle auch teilweise blackscreen mit -25mV läufts super, sonst nichts verstellt



Meine läuft schon seit Monaten mit 1000/1300mhz @ -31mv im AB eingestellt super stable ......Luffikurve entschärft .....komme nie über 35% luffi im Sommer und nie über 80 Grad gpu und nie über 75 Grad VRMs 

achte bitte auf deine vrm temps wenn Du deine Luffikurve entschärfst. Sollten @24/7 die 90 Grad nicht überschreiten  habe im anderen thread (Poste ich gleich weil @ work ) meine Luffikurve gepostet

Hier der Thread mit der Luffikurve 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die PCS+



Jepp 



Gamiac schrieb:


> Ja macht sie auch aber seltsamerweise nur in Verbindung mit dem internetexplorer aber bei -50 sind die dann auch weg .
> 
> Das wäre aber auch einfach zu Optimieren wenn AMD im idle ein wenig mehr Spannung drauf geben würde .



Am besten wäre vram und gpu Spannung getrennt wie bei der HD 7000er Serie auch der Fall war....


----------



## ATIR290 (18. August 2014)

Karton geoeffnet, Karte noch nicht aus Antistatik Huelle entfernt und es ist tatsaechlich die NEUE Revision: LFR29 FA
Einbauen ?

Endlich Eingebaut  

Speicher verbaut:  HYNICS  

Video alles gut|
Valley gestartet und nicht mal der Benchkark startete und da kam schon Blackscreen und nun funkt die Karte gar nicht mehr.
KOMMT bei Einschalten KEIN Bild Obwohl Rechner laueft !

GPU-Z war aktiv und 2-3 Sekunden nach dem Valley Benchmark gab es so einen Art "Miniknall" und der Bildschirm wurde schwarz.
PC eingeschaltet, Bios umelegt, Luefter laufen aber KEIN Signal am BILDSCHIRM  ? ?
Mit der nun verbauten R9 290 Sapphire ReferenzKarte rennt alles wieder wie gehabt!

Beide Bios Schalter umgelegt - 
Rechner vom Strom komplett getrennt
Anderen 4-fach PCI-Express Slot Probiert
Bekommt KEIN Sinal!!
Rechner laeuft und Bildschirm bleibt schwarz !!!

Karte ist wohl komplett hinueber, bzw. Speicher Hynics defekt!

Es reicht mir langsam  

Mit der R9 290 Referenz Karte laueft alles wie gehabt, Problemlos!!


----------



## Roundy (18. August 2014)

andere frage, kann mir einer nochmal erklären, wie ich im ab mehr als +100mV geben kann?
bei 1200/1200 produziert sie mit +100mV Grafikfehler.
Gruß



Simita schrieb:


> Feierabend. Welche von den hat das best p/L Verhältnisse, im Bezug auf vram und leistung?



Sicher dass du vram und nicht vrm meinst?
Vram = grafikspeicher, 
Vrm = Spannungswandler
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Ja macht sie auch aber seltsamerweise nur in Verbindung mit dem internetexplorer aber bei -50 sind die dann auch weg .
> 
> Das wäre aber auch einfach zu Optimieren wenn AMD im idle ein wenig mehr Spannung drauf geben würde .





Welche Spannung steht bei dir @ Default eingestellt im AB?





Roundy schrieb:


> andere frage, kann mir einer nochmal erklären, wie ich im ab mehr als +100mV geben kann?
> bei 1200/1200 produziert sie mit +100mV Grafikfehler.
> Gruß
> 
> ...



Mit trixx kannste auch +200mv





ATIR290 schrieb:


> Karton geoeffnet, Karte noch nicht aus Antistatik Huelle entfernt und es ist tatsaechlich die NEUE Revision: LFR29 FA
> Einbauen ?



Jaaaaaa ...Du bist doch schon groß


----------



## Simita (18. August 2014)

Sicher dass du vram und nicht vrm meinst?
Vram = grafikspeicher,
Vrm = Spannungswandler
Gruß[/QUOTE]

Ja ich meine vram. Spiele viel mit textur mods und brauche halt einiges nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## derneuemann (18. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Karton geoeffnet, Karte noch nicht aus Antistatik Huelle entfernt und es ist tatsaechlich die NEUE Revision: LFR29 FA
> Einbauen ?
> 
> Endlich Eingebaut
> ...


 
Kann man sich bald nicht mehr vorstellen! So viel Pech kann man doch garnicht haben!


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2014)

Hab mal 2 Stunden am Stück gespielt. 1000/1300 @-31mV 
Max Temp 78°C
Vrm1 max 84°C
Vrm2 max 62°C
Lüfter @ perma 35%
Vrms werden auf der Vapor eindeutig besser gekühlt, aber GPU Temp ist denke ich mal gleich.


----------



## DerDoofy (18. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich überlege mir so Anfang nächsten Jahres, nach dem Sparen, eine 290 zu holen, allerdings sind die recht laut. Was ist denn das leiseste Modell?

Im Einkaufsführer der PCGH ist die Sapphire Vapor-X als gut angegeben, aber die bringt es auf 3,0 Sone unter Last.

Und ich wollte dann eher schon ein 290-Pendant zur sehr leisen MSI 270x, die nur auf 1,5 Sone kommt.

Wäre für nen Rat dankbar.


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2014)

Anfang des nächsten Jahres holste sicher ne andere Karte 
Wenn du die Lüfterkurve etc bissl anpassen tust ist die auch sehr leise und keine 3 Sone laut.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab mal 2 Stunden am Stück gespielt. 1000/1300 @-31mV
> Max Temp 78°C
> Vrm1 max 84°C
> Vrm2 max 62°C
> ...



Jo gpu temp gleich ...vrm werden von der vapor besser gekuhlt


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2014)

Habt ihr eigentlich vor, eure 290er zu verkaufen demnächst?
Ich meine wenn bald die neuen Karten erscheinen, ich hoffe, ich werde mich zügeln können


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich vor, eure 290er zu verkaufen demnächst?
> Ich meine wenn bald die neuen Karten erscheinen, ich hoffe, ich werde mich zügeln können



Ne warum ? lohnt doch eh nicht....die werden nicht viel schneller sein....wir können uns beruhigt zurück lehnen und eine Generation über springen 



Duvar schrieb:


> Hab mal 2 Stunden am Stück gespielt. 1000/1300 @-31mV
> Max Temp 78°C
> Vrm1 max 84°C
> Vrm2 max 62°C
> ...



Wieviel Spannung liegt real an ?


----------



## CSharper (18. August 2014)

Hey Leute vorher hab ich BF4 gezockt dann nachher bisschen was auf dem Desktop gemacht und plötzlich fing mein Rechner an Geräusche zu machen, also so wie als würde eine Fliege im Gehäuse sterbenhaha. Es war nicht sehr laut aber das hat er nie gemacht GK/ Cpu waren nicht belastet etwa bei 40 Grad.

Weiss jemand was das ist? Sonst nimm ich es mal auf.


----------



## DerDoofy (18. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Anfang des nächsten Jahres holste sicher ne andere Karte
> Wenn du die Lüfterkurve etc bissl anpassen tust ist die auch sehr leise und keine 3 Sone laut.


 
Ich bin da nicht so zuversichtlich, dass bis dahin viele neue tolle Karten rausgekommen sind.


----------



## derneuemann (18. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich vor, eure 290er zu verkaufen demnächst?
> Ich meine wenn bald die neuen Karten erscheinen, ich hoffe, ich werde mich zügeln können


 
Je nach dem, was da so kommt verkaufe ich vielleicht meine 290x. Aber schauen wir mal ob überhaupt etwas gescheites kommt bis zum Jahreswechsel!


----------



## derneuemann (18. August 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Hey Leute vorher hab ich BF4 gezockt dann nachher bisschen was auf dem Desktop gemacht und plötzlich fing mein Rechner an Geräusche zu machen, also so wie als würde eine Fliege im Gehäuse sterbenhaha. Es war nicht sehr laut aber das hat er nie gemacht GK/ Cpu waren nicht belastet etwa bei 40 Grad.
> 
> Weiss jemand was das ist? Sonst nimm ich es mal auf
> 
> Hat es gerochen? Mach mal eine sichtprufung von allem und vielleicht ein paar gute Fotos. Von versuch auch mal das Geräusch näher zu lokalisieren!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich vor, eure 290er zu verkaufen demnächst?
> Ich meine wenn bald die neuen Karten erscheinen, ich hoffe, ich werde mich zügeln können


Die lebt jetzt noch mit dem i7 2600K ab und in 2-3 Jahren wird komplett renoviert.


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2014)

So nun mal über eine Stunde gezockt mit +100mV und 1150/1400.
Durchschnitt VDDC 1.145V (max 1.242V)
GPU Temp max 82°C (Fanspeed war auf auto (Trixx) max 53%, meist aber im 45% Bereich  )
Vrm1 max 96°C
Vrm2 max 63°C
VDDC Power in 346.5W

Abgesehen vom Vrm1 macht mir echt nix Sorgen, der wird aber echt warm, sind zwar für deutlich höher spezifiziert, dennoch wären natürlich weniger schöner.
Falls sich die 10°C Differenz zur Vapor in jeglichen Spannungsbereichen halten, müsste die auf max 86°C kommen, mit den selben Settings und rund 1 Stunde zocken.
Könnt es ja mal testen bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2014)

hier nochmal meine Luffikurve


----------



## DanySahne83 (18. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hier nochmal meine Luffikurve


danke


----------



## beren2707 (18. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich vor, eure 290er zu verkaufen demnächst?
> Ich meine wenn bald die neuen Karten erscheinen, ich hoffe, ich werde mich zügeln können


 Ich verspreche diesmal gar nichts. Meine "alte" abgestoßene 7970, der ich Treueschwüre bis ~2016/2017 hielt, flog ja schneller raus als ich "Basteltrieb" sagen konnte. 
Sollten Maxwell und Pirate Islands sich nicht allzu sehr von der aktuellen Generation absetzen können (also ~15% @Stock) und ich nicht wieder ein Angebot bekommen, das ich eigentlich nicht ablehnen kann, dann bleibt die 290 noch etwas.  Bei ~30% mehr Power könnte ich wohl schwach werden.


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2014)

Ich mache mir da echt Sorgen, weil ich keine Lust habe die Karte zu verkaufen etc pp.
Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen ins grüne Lager zu wechseln und jetzt steinigt mich


----------



## ATIR290 (18. August 2014)

Was ist dann mit meiner Turboduo R9 290 passiert?
Jener Karte ist wohl beim Startn vom Valley Benchmark sofort der Speicher verreckt, das andere lest ihr bitte 2 bis 3 Seiten zurueck!

Obwohl das Video angucken vorher fuer gute viertel Stunde anstandslos lief ? ?!
Dies aber alles vor dem Start des Benchmark!


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2014)

Woher sollen wir das wissen?
Karte schrott halt, am besten warte auf die neuen Karten demnächst und entledige dich deiner aktuellen Karte(n).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich mache mir da echt Sorgen, weil ich keine Lust habe die Karte zu verkaufen etc pp.
> Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen ins grüne Lager zu wechseln und jetzt steinigt mich


Wenn, dann nur KFA² HOF+ für mich im grünen Lager.


----------



## noname545 (19. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Was ist dann mit meiner Turboduo R9 290 passiert?
> Jener Karte ist wohl beim Startn vom Valley Benchmark sofort der Speicher verreckt, das andere lest ihr bitte 2 bis 3 Seiten zurueck!
> 
> Obwohl das Video angucken vorher fuer gute viertel Stunde anstandslos lief ? ?!
> Dies aber alles vor dem Start des Benchmark!


 
hab doch gesagt, dass es egal ist welchen Speicher du bekommst. Deine Karte hat das zeitliche gesegnet, tausch die um und hole keine TurboDuo oder wie dat ding auch heißt. Wenn es unbedingt dual Fan sein soll, ist die MSI eine gute Wahl. Tut mir leid für dich, aber du hast einfach nur pech gehabt


----------



## derneuemann (19. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich mache mir da echt Sorgen, weil ich keine Lust habe die Karte zu verkaufen etc pp.
> Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen ins grüne Lager zu wechseln und jetzt steinigt mich


 
Das könnte ich mir auch vorstellen! Wieso keine Lust die Karte zu verkaufen? Wenn ich Lust auf Veränderung bekomme, kaufe ich eine neue...


----------



## Gamiac (19. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> hab doch gesagt, dass es egal ist welchen Speicher du bekommst. Deine Karte hat das zeitliche gesegnet, tausch die um und hole keine TurboDuo oder wie dat ding auch heißt. Wenn es unbedingt dual Fan sein soll, ist die MSI eine gute Wahl. Tut mir leid für dich, aber du hast einfach nur pech gehabt



Hey Geil meine MSI wird hier endlich mal gelobt .
Ist aber auch ne wirklich geile Karte wenn man sie normal betreiben will und nicht total übertaktet mit praktisch nicht drehenden Lüftern .
Qualität spitze , Spawas werden vom Hauptkühlkörper super gekühlt , Was soll ich sagen für mich ist das eine der besten 290er aber das sieht ja jeder anders .
Viele hier finden die PCS+ super die finde ich nicht so toll um es mal vorsichtig aus zu drücken .

Aber wenn MSI dann würde ich schon schauen eine der neueren Revisionen ab 016 in meinem Fall zu bekommen .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. August 2014)

Niemand findet sie MSI doof. Sie auch halt "special". Man kann sie nicht überall verbauen.


----------



## derneuemann (19. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Niemand findet sie MSI doof. Sie auch halt "special". Man kann sie nicht überall verbauen.


 
Warum nicht? Habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Gamiac (19. August 2014)

Jetzt bin ich auf jeden Fall mal am ausloten wann meine anfängt zicken zu machen im idle und so .
 Unter last kann ich sie ja fast mit -100mv noch übertaktet betreiben aber das hilft mir auch nicht weiter da sie ja dann im idle scheinbar auch ihre Spannung senkt und somit wie alle anderen auch blackscreens produziert .
 Also bin ich jetzt bei -31mv und werde alle paar tage einen Schritt weiter runter gehen bis sie irgend wann anfängt ihre zicken zu haben .
 Dauert ein wenig aber anders lässt sich das wohl nicht raus finden .
 Wenn es dann anfängt mit den zicken geh ich 2 stufen hoch mit den mv um ganz sicher zu sein und dann werde ich rausfinden wie hoch sie damit stabil läuft was core und  v-ram takt angeht und dann ist wohl das Optimum erreicht was man aus der Karte rausholen kann .
 Bin mal gespannt .
 Das wäre überhaupt mal ein interessanter vergleich was die einzelnen Kandidaten so zu leisten vermögen .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Habe ich etwas verpasst?



Vielleicht etwas doof formuliert. Für gedämmte Gehäuse ist sie nicht all zu empfehlenswert.


----------



## Duvar (19. August 2014)

Das Problem an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass viele Games mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen stabil werden, zB bei TR reicht die Spannung, aber bei BF4 gibts Probleme etc.
Deswegen hab ich kein Bock auf Feintuning jedesmal. Gebe einfach 100mV auf 1150/1400 und dann ists auch bis jetzt überall stable, obwohl auch +62mV reichen für diese Taktraten je nach Game,
von daher ist das glaube ich nicht so einfach fest zu legen und das die Spannungssenkung auch im idle greift ist zum 
Für 1220/1600 braucht meine Karte schon +200mV, aber selbst da muckt zB BF4 rum und alles andere läuft gut und bei +200mV wird es halt deutlich lauter, da kannste gleich auf mindestens 60% Fanspeed stellen


----------



## Gamiac (19. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Das Problem an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass viele Games mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen stabil werden, zB bei TR reicht die Spannung, aber bei BF4 gibts Probleme etc.
> Deswegen hab ich kein Bock auf Feintuning jedesmal. Gebe einfach 100mV auf 1150/1400 und dann ists auch bis jetzt überall stable, obwohl auch +62mV reichen für diese Taktraten je nach Game,
> von daher ist das glaube ich nicht so einfach fest zu legen und das die Spannungssenkung auch im idle greift ist zum
> Für 1220/1600 braucht meine Karte schon +200mV, aber selbst da muckt zB BF4 rum und alles andere läuft gut und bei +200mV wird es halt deutlich lauter, da kannste gleich auf mindestens 60% Fanspeed stellen



Ja aber ich will ja den höchsten takt mit der niedrigsten Spannung und nicht wegen 10% mehr Leistung den doppelten verbrauch haben .

 Und ja das ist zum Kotzen aber mit dicken Brocken drin .


----------



## derneuemann (19. August 2014)

Maximum für Minimum mache ich auch immer für 24/7 Betrieb. Ich habe mich da immer an BF4 / Crysis 3 oder früher Crysis 1 gehalten und nie Probleme mit instabilitäten bei anderen Spielen gehabt.


----------



## noname545 (19. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Viele hier finden die PCS+ super die finde ich nicht so toll um es mal vorsichtig aus zu drücken .
> Aber wenn MSI dann würde ich schon schauen eine der neueren Revisionen ab 016 in meinem Fall zu bekommen .



warum findest du die PCS nicht so toll? Wenn die PCS+ einmal läuft sieht deine MSI kein land mehr


----------



## Simita (19. August 2014)

@Gamiac 
Was für eine MSI hast du?


----------



## Gamiac (19. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> warum findest du die PCS nicht so toll? Wenn die PCS+ einmal läuft sieht deine MSI kein land mehr



 Das kann man so und so sehen und ich finde die Kühlung der Spawas nicht gerade überzeugend aber ich habe auch nur gesagt das sie mir nicht gefällt und nicht das sie schlecht ist .

 @Noname

 Steht doch mehr als fett in meiner Signatur das es die Gaming ist


----------



## Simita (19. August 2014)

Schreibe vom handy, Signatur wird nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Gamiac (19. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas doof formuliert. Für gedämmte Gehäuse ist sie nicht all zu empfehlenswert.



 Ich würde eher sagen für extreme übertakten ist sie nicht empfehlenswert aber bei 1050 mhz oder so um den dreh rum ist sie durchaus leise .
 Man bekommt hier echt manchmal das Gefühl alle denken das wäre ein Föhn aber dem ist ganz und gar nicht so .


----------



## derneuemann (19. August 2014)

Ich finde die MSI auch gar nicht so schlecht. Gerade auch wegen der Kühlung der Wandler...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen für extreme übertakten ist sie nicht empfehlenswert aber bei 1050 mhz oder so um den dreh rum ist sie durchaus leise .
> Man bekommt hier echt manchmal das Gefühl alle denken das wäre ein Föhn aber dem ist ganz und gar nicht so .



Wieviel Spannung liegt real an bei -100mv und bei welchem Takt? 
was ist default eingestellt im AB? 
bei mir sind es +25mv


----------



## Gamiac (19. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wieviel Spannung liegt real an bei -100mv und bei welchem Takt?
> was ist default eingestellt im AB?
> bei mir sind es +25mv




Keine Ahnung was da anliegt ich sagte auch nur das sie das fast unter last schafft bei -100mv hat sie schlapp gemacht aber über -75 mv hat sie gepackt nur da sie bei -62mv noch nicht ganz stabil im idle läuft ist das eh witzlos .
Default liegt bei der auch +25mv an und bei -62mv hat sie unter last maximal 1.070 v-core .
Ich taste mich jetzt erst mal an stabile Spannung für idle ran und so wie es aussieht sind die -31mv rock stable im idle und ich geh ne Stufe tiefer .
 Nur da hats jetzt sicher nur noch was mit Glück bei der Güte der GPU zu tun und nicht mit der Karte .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was da anliegt ich sagte auch nur das sie das fast unter last schafft bei -100mv hat sie schlapp gemacht aber über -75 mv hat sie gepackt nur da sie bei -62mv noch nicht ganz stabil im idle läuft ist das eh witzlos .
> Default liegt bei der auch +25mv an und bei -62mv hat sie unter last maximal 1.070 v-core .
> Ich taste mich jetzt erst mal an stabile Spannung für idle ran und so wie es aussieht sind die -31mv rock stable im idle und ich geh ne Stufe tiefer .
> Nur da hats jetzt sicher nur noch was mit Glück bei der Güte der GPU zu tun und nicht mit der Karte .



Bei welchem Takt?

Jo ich könnte auch bestimmt noch runter auf -80mv bei 1000/1300mhz.....unter last .....nur im idle spackt er rum. Also meine -31mv sind voll rock stable und es liegen so avg 1,07v an....(1,06-1,08v) 

wenn ich nun den Takt senken würde auf ca 900/1250mhz und -31mv.....dann würde auch weniger Spannung anliegen ....(ca mhz1,05v) könnt ihr mal testen


----------



## Roundy (19. August 2014)

Ich hab meiner karte gestetn dann auch ma fie sporen gegeben, 1225/1400mhz @+175mV.
Allerdings hab ich gestern noch nicht wirklich lange testen können,  nur n bissl valley und ein durchlauf heaven.
Die scores passen mir noch ned so, da muss noch was gehen, vllt. Auch ma Hintergrund Programme beenden.
Heut wird weiter getestet 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ich hab meiner karte gestetn dann auch ma fie sporen gegeben, 1225/1400mhz @+175mV.
> Allerdings hab ich gestern noch nicht wirklich lange testen können,  nur n bissl heaven und ein durchlauf heaven.
> Die scores passen mir noch ned so, da muss noch was gehen, vllt. Auch ma Hintergrund Programme beenden.
> Heut wird weiter getestet
> Gruß



Jo so will ich dich hören .....


----------



## Roundy (19. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo so will ich dich hören .....



im moment lieg ich mit den taktraten noch hinter pseudo @1150/1350...
Also von dem her.. 
Bei dir bin ich mir ned sicher ob mein speicher 1700mhz mitmavht, wills ihm auch eigentlich nicht antun, das wird über coretakt rausgeholt 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. August 2014)

Das komische ist halt das ich die ganzen benches mit 1250/1700mhz ohne GrafikFehler gebencht hatte.....bei mhz+200mv ~1,28v

Meine 1150/1400mhz waren 24/7 stable bei +44mv .....nun gibt es leichte Pixelfehler im TR Bench .....glaube musste auf +75mv gehen damit ohne Fehler läuft .... Warum das so ist weiß ich nett.....konnte auch die 1200/1400@ +100mv ohne pixelfehler fahren .....nun gibt es pixelfehler ....komisch oder ? 

1100/1400mhz laufen stable mit -6mv @24/7

1150/1400mhz teste ich heute Abend was er nun dafür braucht für 24/7.


----------



## Performer81 (19. August 2014)

Die neuen Treiber lasten die Karte einfach besser aus. Karte wird auch wärmer.


----------



## Gamiac (19. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo so will ich dich hören .....




Das würde er auch noch sagen wenn Meter hohe Flammen aus Deinem Tower schlagen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Die neuen Treiber lasten die Karte einfach besser aus. Karte wird auch wärmer.



War beides mit den 14.4 er


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. August 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Das würde er auch noch sagen wenn Meter hohe Flammen aus Deinem Tower schlagen



Wenn du wüsstest wie sehr ich meine HW pflege und wie vorsichtig ich bin.....würde nie was gefährliches machen .... Warum undervolte ich meine karte und gebe sogar bisl weniger takt


----------



## key0512 (19. August 2014)

So mein PCS+ geht defnitiv zurück. Das Spulenfiepen nervt wahnsinnig.  
Bin jetzt am überlegen ob es jetzt ne Tri-x werden soll oder ne Msi werden soll, aber bei der Msi meint ja jeder sie sei ein Staubsauger. Die Tri-X ist dafür Mords- hässlich haha
Welche würde ihr empfehlen? Ist die Überlegung falsch zu behaupten, Msi verbaut etwas bessere Komponenten, sodass ich man davon ausgehen kann, dass es weniger wahrscheinlich ist, die wieder zurückschicken zu müssen? 
Die RMA- Quote für die MSI ist bei Mindfactory bei 2%. Die tri-x bei 6% und bei der PCS+ sind es ganze 16%. Hätte ich das mal früher gewusst....

Noch ne Offtopic Frage: Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Alternate bestellungen über meinPacket? Wer kümmert sich da im Zweifelsfall um Rma usw.? Kann man momentan gut was sparen bei der tri x.


----------



## Duvar (19. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das komische ist halt das ich die ganzen benches mit 1250/1700mhz ohne GrafikFehler gebencht hatte.....bei mhz+200mv ~1,28v
> 
> Meine 1150/1400mhz waren 24/7 stable bei +44mv .....nun gibt es leichte Pixelfehler im TR Bench .....glaube musste auf +75mv gehen damit ohne Fehler läuft .... Warum das so ist weiß ich nett.....konnte auch die 1200/1400@ +100mv ohne pixelfehler fahren .....nun gibt es pixelfehler ....komisch oder ?
> 
> ...



Kenne ich 
Es gibt kein rock stable bei den Karten glaube ich. Es sei denn man testet wirklich mit zig spielen über 1-2 Wochen. (Hatte ich eigentlich damals gemacht^^ )
Deswegen tue ich mir den crap nicht mehr an, voll kein Bock mehr auf das ausloten bei jedem neuen Game.
Einfach +100mV auf 1150/1400 und schon ist man bei meiner Karte auf der sicheren Seite, ausgelotet waren eigentlich +62mV bei dem Takt.
Irgendwie hat sich was geändert, falls bei dir auch die stabilen Spannungen nun plötzlich Fehler produzieren, denke es kann nur an dem Treiber liegen, oder wir haben zu lange undervolted 
Meine lief/läuft ja wirklich zu 99% der Zeit mit 775/1300 @ -35% PL. Vllt müssen wir die erstmal wieder einbrennen


----------



## DattiHD (19. August 2014)

Alternate. Hab meine pcs+ auch via meinpaket.de gekauft und sie macht gerade ihren ersten RMA Prozess durch.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kenne ich
> Es gibt kein rock stable bei den Karten glaube ich. Es sei denn man testet wirklich mit zig spielen über 1-2 Wochen. (Hatte ich eigentlich damals gemacht^^ )
> Deswegen tue ich mir den crap nicht mehr an, voll kein Bock mehr auf das ausloten bei jedem neuen Game.
> Einfach +100mV auf 1150/1400 und schon ist man bei meiner Karte auf der sicheren Seite, ausgelotet waren eigentlich +62mV bei dem Takt.
> ...



Ne Ne Ne.....war stable in diesen games wo es jetzt nicht mehr rund läuft .....das ja das komische ....also die 1100/1400@-6mv und die 1000/1300mhz und die 975/1250@-44mv sind 100000000% überall 24/7 stable bei entscharfter luffikurve

nur die 1150/1400mhz @+44mv machen kleine Fehler im TR Bench


----------



## DanySahne83 (19. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei auszuloten was an undervolting bei meiner R9 290 TRI-X OC so geht (siehe ab Beitrag #9485), ich bekomm nur -25mV hin bei -31mV oder -37mV hab ich schon Blackscreen. Mach ich da was falsch oder geht da einfach nicht mehr, jede Karte ist ja eigen. Mein Augenmerk liegt dabei auf, die Karte bei Last noch leiser zu bekommen. Hab nur am CoreVoltage verstellt sonst alles gelassen.

Bei -25mV hab ich max Temp 78°C   max Vram Temp 81°C   Lüfter max 36%


----------



## Roundy (19. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ne Ne Ne.....war stable in diesen games wo es jetzt nicht mehr rund läuft .....das ja das komische ....also die 1100/1400@-6mv und die 1000/1300mhz und die 975/1250@-44mv sind 100000000% überall 24/7 stable bei entscharfter luffikurve
> 
> nur die 1150/1400mhz @+44mv machen kleine Fehler im TR Bench



Dann gib halt +50mV und gut is.
Gruß


----------



## Roundy (19. August 2014)

DanySahne83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin gerade dabei auszuloten was an undervolting bei meiner R9 290 TRI-X OC so geht (siehe ab Beitrag #9485), ich bekomm nur -25mV hin bei -31mV oder -37mV hab ich schon Blackscreen. Mach ich da was falsch oder geht da einfach nicht mehr, jede Karte ist ja eigen. Mein Augenmerk liegt dabei auf, die Karte bei Last noch leiser zu bekommen. Hab nur am CoreVoltage verstellt sonst alles gelassen.
> 
> Bei -25mV hab ich max Temp 78°C   max Vram Temp 81°C   Lüfter max 36%



Ne passt, meine pcs mavht bei -31 auch dicht. 
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (19. August 2014)

Oft liegts am RAM. Stell den mal ein wenig runter dann gehts evtl auch weiter runter.


----------



## DanySahne83 (19. August 2014)

mit RAM meinst du was? sry Laie

kann ich am CoreClock/ MemoryClock leicht runter gehen und im Zuge dazu leicht die Spannung senken geht das, wenn ja gibts da eine grobe Faustregel/n oder einfach probieren (24/7, idle und games).
Will Sie jetzt nicht kastrieren


----------



## Performer81 (19. August 2014)

DattiHD schrieb:


> Alternate. Hab meine pcs+ auch via meinpaket.de gekauft und sie macht gerade ihren ersten RMA Prozess durch.


 Ja dann Hoff mal mal das du eine mit neuem pcb bekommst. Die Lüfter scheinen da auch neu zu sein. Kann immernoch nicht glauben was das für einen Unterschied zur alten macht. Gefühlsmäßig war die erste doppelt so laut.


----------



## CSharper (19. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung was das war habe heute wieder BF gespielt und was am Desktop gemacht kein muks


----------



## DattiHD (19. August 2014)

Ja, das tue ich. Gibt mir zwar nicht wirklich ein Gefühl der Sicherheit, wenn ich hier lese, dass die ausgetauschte TurboDuo eines Users als neue Revision bei ihm ankommt und quasi DOA ist aber gut, sowas kann halt passieren. Wäre allerdings sehr ärgerlich, da ich das Oculus Rift DK2 in den kommenden 2-3 Wochen erwarte.


----------



## Roundy (19. August 2014)

DanySahne83 schrieb:


> mit RAM meinst du was? sry Laie
> 
> kann ich am CoreClock/ MemoryClock leicht runter gehen und im Zuge dazu leicht die Spannung senken geht das, wenn ja gibts da eine grobe Faustregel/n oder einfach probieren (24/7, idle und games).
> Will Sie jetzt nicht kastrieren



Dann lass sie halt so, laut is sie ja nicht.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. August 2014)

DanySahne83 schrieb:


> mit RAM meinst du was? sry Laie
> 
> kann ich am CoreClock/ MemoryClock leicht runter gehen und im Zuge dazu leicht die Spannung senken geht das, wenn ja gibts da eine grobe Faustregel/n oder einfach probieren (24/7, idle und games).
> Will Sie jetzt nicht kastrieren



Ram =Memory 

liegt am Memorytakt...mach mal auf 1250mhz....dann komnste auch nochn bisl tiefer mit der Spannung ....wetten  leider ist die gpu und vram an einer Leitung .....


----------



## DanySahne83 (19. August 2014)

danke für den Hinweis mit dem Ram, sry habs selbst gegoogelt gerade
ok, ich versuch es mit senken vom Memorytakt + leicht mit der Spannung


----------



## Roundy (19. August 2014)

soo heut nochmal gebencht, pseudo kannst einpacken 
EVGA leider nicht 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley-113.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/260820-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-54.html
Tackis: 1225/1500 @+200mV
bei 1250 gibbet dann grafikfehler, vllt. wenn ich noch mehr spannung geb, aber ich bin jetzt ersmal zufrieden 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> soo heut nochmal gebencht, pseudo kannst einpacken
> EVGA leider nicht
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley-113.html
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/260820-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-54.html
> ...




mach mal 3dmark11

Edit


habe gerade mal 20 min valley laufen lassen auf 1150/14oomhz mit +69mv ohne fehler..gleich mal TR Bench damit testen. 

sehe gerade das ich mit weniger takt mehr punkte als du hast...wie kann das? hält deine karte den takt nett?


----------



## ATIR290 (19. August 2014)

Karte R9 290 Turboduo heute nochmals getestet:
Beide Biose umgestellt, ebenso beide Anschuesse fuer den Monitor probiert, ausser DVI
Die Karte wird auch nach 3 Minuten nicht mal Handwarm, obwohl Turboduo Karte laeuft und die beiden Luefter drehen.
Ist wohl echt komplett im Eimer,- oder was meint Ihr bitte?!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. August 2014)

so also die 1150/1400Mhz @-69mv sind auch jetzt TR Bench stable  mal schauen wie weit ich die Tage noch runter komme. hatte direkt nach 20min valley den TR laufen lassen. alle GH Luffis auf min im geschlossenem Raum(Raumptemp 25 Grad) und das <Gehäuse erwärmt sich dann sehr schnell und entsteht Hitze Stau. Man merkt es sogar das die Luft im >Büro erhitzt und sich staut
 also alle GH auf mehr Umdrehungen würde noch die temps gut verbessern. Aber temps sind noch im grünen @24/7...spawas 87 und 72 grad und gpu 81 max. .... ist halt weil sich die Luft im GH sehr erwärmt...egal nun wieder leise BF4 MP auf 1Ghz


----------



## noname545 (20. August 2014)

Man kann ruhig auf -100mV gehen, so lange die Karte unter last ist. TR und Valley sogar 3DMark laufen mit -100mV problemlos durch. Nächster schritt, mal den 6pin stromstecker zu lösen wenn man ganz hart drauf ist gerne auch den 8pin Stecker.

Über 85 grad waren die spawas bei mir noch nicht.


----------



## Shooot3r (20. August 2014)

Bei meiner 290x friert der PC schonmal nach beenden eines Spiels ein. Heisst, wenn ich das Spiel beende und ich auf dem Desktop bin. Friert alles ein, ca 30 sek später verzieht sich der Bildschirm komisch so in blau.  Sieht bisschen aus, als ob der Monitor einen Sprung im hätte.  Nach nen Neustart läuft dann wieder alles normal. Die Karte läuft auf 1180 /1250 bei +95 mv. Max temps gpu ca. 57,  vrm ca. 58/58 Grad. Das ganze passiert in bf4 und WD.  Treiber ist der 14.7. Mfg


----------



## Roundy (20. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> sehe gerade das ich mit weniger takt mehr punkte als du hast...wie kann das? hält deine karte den takt nett?



Das is es ja, was mich wundert..
Pseudo hatte @1150/1350 mehr punkte als ich @1225/1400...
Der takt wurde gehalten, ich kann heut abend aucj gern nochmal mitloggen.
Was für nen os hast du?
Und ich benutze den 14.4er.
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (20. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das is es ja, was mich wundert..
> Pseudo hatte @1150/1350 mehr punkte als ich @1225/1400...
> Der takt wurde gehalten, ich kann heut abend aucj gern nochmal mitloggen.
> Was für nen os hast du?
> ...


 
Hast du mal gecheckt, wie sich dein Speicher beim übertakten verhält?
Also, 1225 Core mit 1250 VRAM durchlaufen lassen. Punkte notieren
1225 Core mit 1300 VRAM durchlaufen lassen. Punkte notieren
1225 Core mit 1350 VRAM durchlaufen lassen. Punkte notieren
1225 Core mit 1400 VRAM durchlaufen lassen. Punkte notieren
Kann sein das ab einem bestimmten Punkt dein Speicher das Ergebnis eher verschlechtert als verbessert.

Der VRAM läuft zwar fürs Auge stabil, aber intern nicht wirklich. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müssen dann Speicher intern Info´s mehrfach abgefragt werden...

@Shooot3r hast du mal probiert ob der Fehler auch bei weniger OC kommt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das is es ja, was mich wundert..
> Pseudo hatte @1150/1350 mehr punkte als ich @1225/1400...
> Der takt wurde gehalten, ich kann heut abend aucj gern nochmal mitloggen.
> Was für nen os hast du?
> ...



Den 14.7 er und w7


----------



## Shooot3r (20. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Hast du mal gecheckt, wie sich dein Speicher beim übertakten verhält?
> Also, 1225 Core mit 1250 VRAM durchlaufen lassen. Punkte notieren
> 1225 Core mit 1300 VRAM durchlaufen lassen. Punkte notieren
> 1225 Core mit 1350 VRAM durchlaufen lassen. Punkte notieren
> ...



Ne noch nicht, werde ich heute abend.d mal machen wenn passt.


----------



## Gamiac (20. August 2014)

So also mit -50mv ist er im idle stabil egal was ich probiere und mache es gibt keine Abstürze und das seit gestern Abend .
1100/1400 läüft auch völlig entspannt damit und da würde auch mehr gehen aber das sollte als Maximum mit dem TF genug sein .
Hab mir jetzt 5 Profile mit der Spannung und verschiedenen Taktraten im AF gespeichert und je nach Anforderung kann ich dann ja zwischen 900 bis 1100 auswählen .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. August 2014)

Wieviel Spannung liegt real an bei -50mv @1ghz?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so also die 1150/1400Mhz @-69mv sind auch jetzt TR Bench stable  mal schauen wie weit ich die Tage noch runter komme. hatte direkt nach 20min valley den TR laufen lassen. alle GH Luffis auf min im geschlossenem Raum(Raumptemp 25 Grad) und das <Gehäuse erwärmt sich dann sehr schnell und entsteht Hitze Stau. Man merkt es sogar das die Luft im >Büro erhitzt und sich staut
> also alle GH auf mehr Umdrehungen würde noch die temps gut verbessern. Aber temps sind noch im grünen @24/7...spawas 87 und 72 grad und gpu 81 max. .... ist halt weil sich die Luft im GH sehr erwärmt...egal nun wieder leise BF4 MP auf 1Ghz



So diese +69mv nochmals getestet mit heaven und tr ...alles gut......bei +63mv gibts nur in TR Bench kleine schwarze Punkte....aber erst wenns sich die Luft im GH staut ....aber +69 alles gut....werde dann noch eine Stufe wie gehabt drauf geben also nächste Stufe ist? +70 er Bereich ...bin ja @ work ....

+75mv und 1150/1400mhz da kann man nett meckern


----------



## Gamiac (20. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wieviel Spannung liegt real an bei -50mv @1ghz?



Hab ich jetzt extra mal schnell gecheckt . 0.930 im idle und 1.084 unter Last bei 1Ghz und auch bei 1.1Ghz .

Ich kann mich nur noch sehr schwer zurückhalten zu probieren ob sie 1150 auch noch mit 1.084 läuft so locker wie sie die 1100 rennt .
 Für mich ist übrigens immer noch der 3DMark Vantage auf extreme die krasseste Hürde um Stabi zu testen die hat bis jetzt noch immer alles zum Abstürzen gebracht was nicht stabil war auch wenn alles andere gelaufen ist .


----------



## Roundy (20. August 2014)

Leute,  wie kann ich mehr als +200mV geben?
Das ging doch im Afterburner iwie mit ner .bat datei oder?
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. August 2014)

Das geht....da musste was in der confileiste was ändern ....habe ich schon mal gemacht .....weiß es bloß nett mehr....frag Pseudo 


warum haste denn nun so wenig Points bei benches ????


----------



## Performer81 (20. August 2014)

1100@1,084 ist echt nice.


----------



## Roundy (20. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das geht....da musste was in der confileiste was ändern ....habe ich schon mal gemacht .....weiß es bloß nett mehr....frag Pseudo
> 
> warum haste denn nun so wenig Points bei benches ????



Frag mich was leichteres, ich teste nacher nochmal, war nur kurz daheim. 
Vllt Virenscanner oder so?
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (20. August 2014)

Vielleicht Biosproblem. Manche  Chargen der PCs+ haben einen Biosbug und brauchen ein Update.


----------



## Duvar (20. August 2014)

Hier kannst du die nötigen Infos finden um extreme Spannungen drauf zu geben http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html#post5864533


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Frag mich was leichteres, ich teste nacher nochmal, war nur kurz daheim.
> Vllt Virenscanner oder so?
> Gruß



Ich habe alles an....komisch


----------



## Roundy (20. August 2014)

Na ok... ich hab mich entschieden, heut einfach mal zu zocken, wenn ich dann nächste Woche richtig Ferien hab wirds aber auf jeden noch die ein oder andere bech Session von mir geben..
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Na ok... ich hab mich entschieden, heut einfach mal zu zocken, wenn ich dann nächste Woche richtig Ferien hab wirds aber auf jeden noch die ein oder andere bech Session von mir geben..
> Gruß



Kein Streß auf kommen lasse


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. August 2014)

Gibts was neues? habe jetzt lange nicht mitgelesen.


----------



## derneuemann (21. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gibts was neues? habe jetzt lange nicht mitgelesen.



Wie steht es um deine Wasserkühlung, schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Wie steht es um deine Wasserkühlung, schon weiter gekommen?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute kam der Gehäuselüfter und die 2 Staubfilter noch - läuft, ist silent und Wasserkühlt vor sich hin.


----------



## noname545 (21. August 2014)

wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe, muss sehr teuer sein dieser...... Duft(wunder)baum^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Heute kam der Gehäuselüfter und die 2 Staubfilter noch - läuft, ist silent und Wasserkühlt vor sich hin.



fett

 temps?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe, muss sehr teuer sein dieser...... Duft(wunder)baum^^


 Ja. Dafür duftet es gut und wenn ich später die Hardware verkaufe, riecht Sie nach Kokosnuss. 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> fett
> 
> temps?


 Danke. Die Temperaturen sind bis auf den VRM1 bei ~45°C GPU/VRM2 und CPU. Alle Lüfter laufen bei 7V und die Pumpe 9V. Also sehr silent.  Um auf VRM1 zurück zu kommen: Habe vor einem Monat schon den GPU-Block gekauft im Angebot (70€). Der preis rächt sich jetzt aber. Die Temperatur von VRM1 beträgt ~95°C. Anscheinend wird der passiv gekühlt. Eventuell wechsel ich den Kühlblock noch einmal später. Aber momentan läuft alles und es sind noch keine bedrohlichen Temperaturen.


----------



## derneuemann (21. August 2014)

Sie doch ganz gut aus! Ärgerlich mit dem GPU-Block, wenn du dir einen Anderen holst schau dir mal den von Aquacomputer an. Die sind meistens von den Temperaturen und Verarbeitung ganz weit vorn... Und ob du jetzt 90 oder 100 Euro bezahlst, macht den Kohl nicht fett. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe sind das 5 Eloop´s, die kosten schon 85Euro...

Ist ein 360 und ein 240 Radi, oder? Alle Lüfter auf den Radiatoren fördern ins Gehäuse?
Welche CPU nutzt du?
Welche Pumpe nutzt du, ist die leise mit deinen 9V...?
Was kühlst du unterhalb der GPU noch mit?

Ich weiß Fragen, Fragen, Fragen,aber bei Wakü geht mein Bastlerherz immer auf! Und weckt somit meine Neugier...
MfG


----------



## JaniZz (21. August 2014)

Hab mal ne frage,  ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

Habe in meinem wakü Kreislauf R9 290 powercolor drin mit aquacomputer kühler. 
Würde ganz gerne noch eine zweite gpu rein packen.

Die aquacomputer Blocks sind doch nur für das Referenz Design gebaut und passen nicht auf die custom Designs,  richtig? 

Würde gerne bei mindfactory bestellen,  aber die haben keine Referenz Designs mehr der 290er.

Oder passen aquacomputer Blocks auch auf die custom Designs? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Sie doch ganz gut aus! Ärgerlich mit dem GPU-Block, wenn du dir einen Anderen holst schau dir mal den von Aquacomputer an. Die sind meistens von den Temperaturen und Verarbeitung ganz weit vorn... Und ob du jetzt 90 oder 100 Euro bezahlst, macht den Kohl nicht fett. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe sind das 5 Eloop´s, die kosten schon 85Euro...
> 
> Ist ein 360 und ein 240 Radi, oder? Alle Lüfter auf den Radiatoren fördern ins Gehäuse?
> Welche CPU nutzt du?
> ...


 An sich ist der Koolance super verarbeitet. Das Problem ist nur, dass momentan kein Groschen mehr über ist. :/ Die Eloops sind schon wie mein 750D und mein P10 über 7 Monate alt.  Ja, 360er & 240er. Die Frontlüfter fördern rein, die Oberen fördern raus und der Hecklüfter fördert rein. Als CPU kommt eine i7 2600k zum Einsatz. Als Pumpe nutze ich die Laing DDC mit Phobya Top aus Messing welche auf einem Sandwich steht. Ich höre sie nicht, die Lüfter sind lauter, aber jene sind auch fast unhörbar. Ich sage mal so, etwas leiser als die Tri-X im Idle ist jetzt das System. :nick: Unterhalb der GPU wird noch der Chiupsatz gekühlt. Das war nicht geplant, aber da gabs ein kleines Problemchen. 



JaniZz schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage,  ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
> 
> Habe in meinem wakü Kreislauf R9 290 powercolor drin mit aquacomputer kühler.
> Würde ganz gerne noch eine zweite gpu rein packen.
> ...


Nein, passen nicht. Klar haben die noch ein Referenzdesign der R9 290, welches ich sogar selber verbaut habe - http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Full-Retail-_946304.html


----------



## JaniZz (21. August 2014)

Achso die tri x ist ein Referenz pcb? 

Dachte nur die mit radial Lüfter haben das Referenz pcb


----------



## Roundy (21. August 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Achso die tri x ist ein Referenz pcb?
> 
> Dachte nur die mit radial Lüfter haben das Referenz pcb



Nö, tri-x ist auch ref.
@Evgasüchtiger stress?
Morgen letzter tag, enspannter war ich die woche noch ned 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja. Dafür duftet es gut und wenn ich später die Hardware verkaufe, riecht Sie nach Kokosnuss.
> 
> Danke. Die Temperaturen sind bis auf den VRM1 bei ~45°C GPU/VRM2 und CPU. Alle Lüfter laufen bei 7V und die Pumpe 9V. Also sehr silent.  Um auf VRM1 zurück zu kommen: Habe vor einem Monat schon den GPU-Block gekauft im Angebot (70€). Der preis rächt sich jetzt aber. Die Temperatur von VRM1 beträgt ~95°C. Anscheinend wird der passiv gekühlt. Eventuell wechsel ich den Kühlblock noch einmal später. Aber momentan läuft alles und es sind noch keine bedrohlichen Temperaturen.



Bei 1000/1300mhz?


Oh sehe gerade habe nun auch die 1000er Marke geknackt an Beiträgen hier im Thread ....




Und noch was ....fast vergessen zu posten 

habe angefangen zu testen was Max stable mit +100mv so geht ....es liegen im Durchschnitt 1,18v an ...schwankt zwischen 1,16 &1,20v.

Vorab die 1150/1400mhz sind stable bei +69mv (speichertakt nicht weiter getestet )

Also beim coretakt ist nur noch 10mhz drinne. also 1160mhz bei +100mv....immer nach Ca 30min sehr wenig  kleine schwarze Punkte im TR Bench wenn mehr als 1160mhz war....aber erst wenn sich die Karte und GH aufheizt .

Den Speichertakt habe ich stable bei +100mv bis jetzt bei 1700mv.... Bei 1750mv spackt es wieder im idle rum  weiter bin ich noch nett gekommen ....wird heute Abend getestet  bis jetzt 1160/1700mhz @ +100mv (~1,18v) stable ohne Fehler 

Vom Ramtakt bin ich begeistert aber core hätte ich gerne min 1200mhz stable mit +100mv gehabt


----------



## Shooot3r (21. August 2014)

Will mir eventuell auch noch ne zweite 290x holen. Darauf soll dann wie auf die erste auch ein kryographics Hawaii.  Nur wie bzw womit verbinde ich dann die beiden kühler?  Gibt's da spezielle distanzröhren, oder einfach mit nem Schlauch?


----------



## JaniZz (21. August 2014)

Um den core Takt höher zu bekommen,  solltest du den RAM Takt senken.
Am besten bei 1250 lassen,  dann ist auch bestimmt bei +100mv 1180 MHz core Takt drin. 

RAM übertakten bringt bei der 290 nicht viel,  zumindest nicht in games.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. August 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Um den core Takt höher zu bekommen,  solltest du den RAM Takt senken.
> Am besten bei 1250 lassen,  dann ist auch bestimmt bei +100mv 1180 MHz core Takt drin.
> 
> RAM übertakten bringt bei der 290 nicht viel,  zumindest nicht in games.



Datt weis ich selber  habe ich selbst schon getestet mit 1300mhz.....aber selbes Bild. 

Mit +125mv sollten die 1200mhz stable zu bekommen sein


----------



## Performer81 (21. August 2014)

Hab ich bei meiner alten PCs+ auch gedacht, 1170 bei +100, 1200 haben dann aber schon+ 165 gebraucht. Die neue will ich noch nicht quälen.
.'


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. August 2014)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Will mir eventuell auch noch ne zweite 290x holen. Darauf soll dann wie auf die erste auch ein kryographics Hawaii.  Nur wie bzw womit verbinde ich dann die beiden kühler?  Gibt's da spezielle distanzröhren, oder einfach mit nem Schlauch?


 Aquacomputer kryoconnect für kryographics mit aktiven Backplates, Breite 4 Slots für 2 Grafikkarten | GPU - SLI Verbinder | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany - gibt verschiedene. Kommt auf den Abstand drauf an.


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2014)

Ist wie bei den CPUs, irgendwann kommt halt eine Wand und man braucht verhältnismäßig viel zu viel Spannung um zB von 1150 auf 1200-1220MHz zu gehen.
Vor allem steigt dann auch der Verbrauch dermaßen an, so dass es sich nicht lohnt wegen 2-5 FPS mehr diesen terz zu machen.
Von dem her ist meine Empfehlung max 1150MHz Coretakt, ihr könnt ja mal den Unterschied in den FPS prozentual euch anschauen, wie viel mehr FPS wirklich bei rum kommen wenn man anstatt 1150 1200MHz drauf gibt.

Edit: Hermes ist noch immer net da mit meinem 50 Zoller, flippe hier noch aus, der sollte heute da sein laut Paketverfolgung.
Befindet sich seit 9.23Uhr in der Zustellung.

Edit 2: Habt ihr alle eigentlich +50% Power Limit eingestellt bei euren Tests auf 1150MHz?
Der schien damals nicht vernünftig zu funktionieren mit dem MSI Afterburner, deswegen benutze ich noch immer Trixx.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist wie bei den CPUs, irgendwann kommt halt eine Wand und man braucht verhältnismäßig viel zu viel Spannung um zB von 1150 auf 1200-1220MHz zu gehen.
> Vor allem steigt dann auch der Verbrauch dermaßen an, so dass es sich nicht lohnt wegen 2-5 FPS mehr diesen terz zu machen.
> Von dem her ist meine Empfehlung max 1150MHz Coretakt, ihr könnt ja mal den Unterschied in den FPS prozentual euch anschauen, wie viel mehr FPS wirklich bei rum kommen wenn man anstatt 1150 1200MHz drauf gibt.
> 
> ...



Jo PL auf +50 bei 1150mhz
Bei 1100/1400mhz @-6mv wird der Takt gehalten mit PL auf 0

Jo wird auch keine 24/7 Einstellung .... FAHRE eh nur 1000/1300mhz @-31mv. Reicht vollkommen 

möchte nur testen wie weit ich mit +100mv komme


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2014)

Boahh vor 5 min kam der Hermes Fritze 
Hatte den schon abgeschrieben heute...
Wie dem auch sei, ich hatte 1150/1400 +62mV @25% PL als stable deklariert und abgespeichert gehabt.
Bin grad am kochen, also bis später Leude.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. August 2014)

Komm wer ist mutig und bestellt die Karte  

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...alAce-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_958358.html


----------



## Gamiac (21. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Komm wer ist mutig und bestellt die Karte
> 
> 4096MB Club 3D Radeon R9 290 royalAce Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16



Wieso mutig ?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (21. August 2014)

eben.
14 Radeon R9 290(X) im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

mfg


----------



## Roundy (21. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Komm wer ist mutig und bestellt die Karte
> 
> 4096MB Club 3D Radeon R9 290 royalAce Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


 
also die rma quote ist 
aber gut 10 verkauft...
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (22. August 2014)

Habe meiner Turboduo heute zurueckgeschickt.
Endweder Gutschein oder die RoyalAce wird es werden
Kollege aus dem ital. Forum hat bereits die Royalace fuer 309 gekauft und seit Dienstag verbaut.
Ebenso NEUES PCB und zwar laut, aber mit Afterburner nicht mehr wahrnehmbar.
Zudem Hynics Speicher, was mir aber bei der Turbduo nix brachte, rauchte einfach nach 3 Sekunden ab


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Habe meiner Turboduo heute zurueckgeschickt.
> Endweder Gutschein oder die RoyalAce wird es werden
> Kollege aus dem ital. Forum hat bereits die Royalace fuer 309 gekauft und seit Dienstag verbaut.
> Ebenso NEUES PCB und zwar laut, aber mit Afterburner nicht mehr wahrnehmbar.
> Zudem Hynics Speicher, was mir aber bei der Turbduo nix brachte, rauchte einfach nach 3 Sekunden ab


 
Was machst du immer mit den Turbo Duos?
Meine läuft immer noch einwandfrei und nicht einmal Probleme mit gehabt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. August 2014)

so die 1160/1650mhz @ +100mv sind auch BF4 (1,5h) stable  die 1700mhz wollten nicht im idle auch 1680mhz zickten im idle rum...also 1650mhz 

 aber schnell wieder auf meine 1000/1300mhz @ -31mv zurück und lautlos


----------



## SnipingRaven (22. August 2014)

Heute kam der Postbote mit meiner mittlerweile 3. PCS+ (Umtausch ). 

Neue Revision (FA), Hynix Speicher und ASIC von 70%.
Der Spannungsoffset ist nun +0 mV statt +50 wie bei der alten Revision der Fall war.
Die Lüfter wirken auf mich etwas leiser.

Hab den Speicher jetzt 50MHz runtergetaktet, da ich ab und zu Blackscreens im Idle hatte .
Läuft jetzt soweit stabil... Ich konnte ohne Spannungserhöhung noch 30 MHz auf den GPU Clock packen. Bei Insgesamt insgesamt 1080 MHz gab es selten ein paar Artefakte (im Firestrike)

24/7 habe ich jetzt 1070/1300 +0mV.
Nach 3 mal Firestrike: GPUmax 72,0°C|VRM 1max 76°C| VRM 2max 60°C
Den Temperaturen nach ist da noch OC Potenzial mit Spannungserhöhung


----------



## Roundy (22. August 2014)

SnipingRaven schrieb:


> Heute kam der Postbote mit meiner mittlerweile 3. PCS+ (Umtausch ).
> 
> Neue Revision (FA), Hynix Speicher und ASIC von 70%.
> Der Spannungsoffset ist nun +0 mV statt +50 wie bei der alten Revision der Fall war.
> ...



Das runtertakten des speichers bringt dir im idle nix da dort immer 150mhz anliegen...
Stell mal das powerlimit hoch und gib halt +5mV.
Bei meiner pcs war ja auch +50 von anfang an, und am anfang hat sie so selbst @stock rumgezickt, mit anzeigetreiber und so...
Mittlerweile selbst bei 1100/1200 @+0mV keine probleme...
Vllt nen paar treiberreste.
Vllt hast mal lust gegen mich zu benchen?
Gruß


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das runtertakten des speichers bringt dir im idle nix da dort immer 150mhz anliegen...
> Stell mal das powerlimit hoch und gib halt +5mV.
> Bei meiner pcs war ja auch +50 von anfang an, und am anfang hat sie so selbst @stock rumgezickt, mit anzeigetreiber und so...
> Mittlerweile selbst bei 1100/1200 @+0mV keine probleme...
> ...



Das stimmt nicht ganz. Im Idle schaltet die Karte zwar schon auf 150 MHz, aber beim browsen zum Beispiel bleibt die Spannung im Idle und die Frequenz vom RAM springt gern mal rauf. Die Spannung der GPU bleibt aber Idle. Genau in den Momenten spackt die Karte ab. Da die Spannungsversorgung des vRAM unmittelbar mit der GPU gekoppelt ist. Nicht wie in den guten alten Tagen der 7970 PCS+ Vortex II 😀


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. August 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz. Im Idle schaltet die Karte zwar schon auf 150 MHz, aber beim browsen zum Beispiel bleibt die Spannung im Idle und die Frequenz vom RAM springt gern mal rauf. Die Spannung der GPU bleibt aber Idle. Genau in den Momenten spackt die Karte ab. Da die Spannungsversorgung des vRAM unmittelbar mit der GPU gekoppelt ist. Nicht wie in den guten alten Tagen der 7970 PCS+ Vortex II ?de00



Genau So ist es.....schade das die Spannung nicht getrennt sind.....da wäre noch viel uv und oc drinne


----------



## Duvar (22. August 2014)

Hi,
mal ne Frage...
Will meinen PC neben meinem Monitor zusätzlich mit meinem neuen TV verbinden.
Monitor und PC sind via HDMI Kabel verbunden und ich brauche mindestens 10m langes Kabel zum TV.
Die Grafikkarte hat ja jetzt noch den Displayport frei (+2xDVI), müsste/könnte ich jetzt also einen Displayport HDMI Adapter + ein 10m HDMI Kabel kaufen?
Der PC Händler um die Ecke hätte sowas, nur bissl teuer halt, billigste 5€ HDMI Kabel kosten da 20€. 
Wie dem auch sei, würde alles so klappen wie ich es vor hab?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. August 2014)

Jap das klappt, hatte ich auch so.


----------



## Schmenki (22. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal ne Frage...
> Will meinen PC neben meinem Monitor zusätzlich mit meinem neuen TV verbinden.
> Monitor und PC sind via HDMI Kabel verbunden und ich brauche mindestens 10m langes Kabel zum TV.
> ...


 
DVI auf HDMI klappt ohne Probleme, nur hast du dann kein Audiosignal was übertragen wird.
Würde dir deswegen empfehlen den DVI auf HDMI adapter eher am Monitor zu benutzen anstatt am TV. 
Hat dein Monitor kein DVI? Dann würde ich den Monitor am DVI anschließen und HDMI am Fernseher.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. August 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> DVI auf HDMI klappt ohne Probleme, nur hast du dann kein Audiosignal was übertragen wird.
> Würde dir deswegen empfehlen den DVI auf HDMI adapter eher am Monitor zu benutzen anstatt am TV.
> Hat dein Monitor kein DVI? Dann würde ich den Monitor am DVI anschließen und HDMI am Fernseher.
> 
> ...



So hab ich es auch und das funktioniert super!


----------



## Duvar (22. August 2014)

Jop danke habs jetzt auch so.
Leute könnt ihr mir bitte helfen schnell?
TV Sony 50 Zoll KDL 50W705B, sowohl Monitor als auch TV arbeiten in Full HD.
Was müsste ich alles einstellen, brauch ich GPU Aufskalierungsoption zu aktivieren?
Bin grad an dem Punkt. 
Hab also die 290 per 10m HDMI Kabel mit dem TV verbunden und den Monitor DVI auf HDMI und bin grad dabei alles mal abzuchecken, nur ist das halt Neuland für mich.

Edit: Meine ganzen Verknüpfungen werden plötzlich schwarz untermalt auf dem TV, ist das normal?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (22. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jop danke habs jetzt auch so.
> Leute könnt ihr mir bitte helfen schnell?
> TV Sony 50 Zoll KDL 50W705B, sowohl Monitor als auch TV arbeiten in Full HD.
> Was müsste ich alles einstellen, brauch ich GPU Aufskalierungsoption zu aktivieren?
> ...



Ist nicht normal. Macht meine 290 nicht. Alles normal, als wenn es ein zweiter Monitor wäre.


----------



## Duvar (22. August 2014)

Ok geht, musste mich nur mal bissl einlesen.
BF4 geht richtig ab auf 50 Zoll 
Danke für die Tips Leute.


----------



## Roundy (22. August 2014)

Was mir grad auffällt,  ist dass wenn ich mit dem ab ubertakte und +250mV geb, schmiert mir valley schon ab bevor der bench startet 
Gruß


----------



## Euda (23. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir grad auffällt, ist dass wenn ich mit dem ab ubertakte und +250mV geb, schmiert mir valley schon ab bevor der bench startet



250mV Offset ist in meinen Augen schon arg viel. Hab zwar in anderen Foren bereits User mit +300mV-Benches (unter Wasser) gesehen, dennoch unterscheidet sich die Toleranz dsbzgl. von Karte zu Karte. Welche Taktconfig?

_

So, habe gestern mein Corsair Carbide Air 540 in schwarz erhalten und direkt allerlei Komponenten vom Zalman Z9 in den Corsair-Kühlschrank verfrachtet. Kabelmanagement ist ein Traum, ansonsten auch durchgehend positive Eindrücke, lediglich die 5.25"-Bay tanzt hier mit Undurchdachtheit aus der Reihe - Original kommen diese mit einem System zur werkzeugfreien Montage daher, welches bei optischen Laufwerken reibungslos funktioniert und hält; Probleme beginnen jedoch, wenn man naturgemäß kleinere Komponenten in den Schacht verstauen möchte, wie bspw. eine Lüftersteuerung. Hatte mich hier für den "Kaze Master Pro" von Scythe entschieden und wurde ernüchtert, als ich mit der Inkompatibilität zwischen $werkzeugfreiercorsairrotz und ebendiesem Fan Controller kämpfte. Also den Laufwerksschacht entfernt und die mich ans Abmontieren der Halterungen gemacht, unter welchen sich die üblichen Löcher zur Verschraubung verbargen. , ,  - zu früh gefreut. In keiner Position haben sich die Gewinde der Lüftersteuerung mit den Löchern gedeckt. Letztendlich lief das auf doppelseitiges Tape hinaus, da 02.00 morgens, Euda müde.
___

Nachdem nun jedoch alles angeschlossen, nochmal ordentlich verlegt (Kabelbinder etc.) und gesäubert ist, bin ich wirklich erstaunt von dem Gehäuse. Solch 'ne Menge Platz hatte ich noch nie und optisch trifft's meinen Geschmack, par excellence. Im folgenden ein GPUZ-Sensor-Log à 35 Minuten Valley-Max mit meiner eigenen Lüfterkurve (nö, zurückhaltend ist was anderes :>) sowie ein Bild vom jetzigen System (Specs in der Signatur).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Log: https://www.mediafire.com/?y18vg46ggss68im
__


----------



## etar (23. August 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> 250mV Offset ist in meinen Augen schon arg viel. Hab zwar in anderen Foren bereits User mit +300mV-Benches (unter Wasser) gesehen, dennoch unterscheidet sich die Toleranz dsbzgl. von Karte zu Karte. Welche Taktconfig?



Es kommt auch drauf an was nacher tatsächlich unter Last nach dem Vdrop an Spannung an liegt.


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> 250mV Offset ist in meinen Augen schon arg viel. Hab zwar in anderen Foren bereits User mit +300mV-Benches (unter Wasser) gesehen, dennoch unterscheidet sich die Toleranz dsbzgl. von Karte zu Karte. Welche Taktconfig?



Immer noch auf 1225/1400...
Real liegen dann so um die 1,36V an.
Ich hab zusätzlich zum ab die line für +200 genommen, und mit ab noch 50 drauf... naja icht schau nochmal, will die karte aber auvh ned schrotten 
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (23. August 2014)

Ehm, hab grad den 290 unlock Thread wiederentdeckt und for the lulz mal mit memory info ausgelesen:

RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

Das heisst sie ist (theoretisch) freischaltbar Laut dem overclocker.net thread erfüllt sie die Vorraussetzungen. Das ist meine neue PCs+

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ehm, hab grad den 290 unlock Thread wiederentdeckt und for the lulz mal mit memory info ausgelesen:
> 
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> ...



Muss ich auch mal testen 
Probiers halt aus, ich glaub zwar ned dran, aber probieren geht über studieren und durch dual bios kannst dir eins ruhig zerschießen 
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (23. August 2014)

Brauch ich halt noch ein richtiges 290X Bios. Denk nicht das ich irgendein random Bios auf meine PCS+ mit geändertem PCB flashen sollte.
Oder kann ich das eigene unlocken?


----------



## BertB (23. August 2014)

1,36V ist aber schon viel

mit wie viel schaffst du denn glatte 1200?
1150?

fährst du das auch beim zocken, oder nur für benches?


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> 1,36V ist aber schon viel
> 
> mit wie viel schaffst du denn glatte 1200?
> 1150?
> ...



1200/1200 bei ~+100mV 
1150/1200 bei ~+50-75mV
Nur für benches, zum zocken je nach game 1000/1200 @+-0mV (Skyrim mag iwie kein uv)
Ansonsten 1000/1200 @-25mV.
Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ehm, hab grad den 290 unlock Thread wiederentdeckt und for the lulz mal mit memory info ausgelesen:
> 
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
> ...


 
Sieht bei meiner Turbo Duo genauso aus.
Da ja Dual Bios vorhanden ist, mach ich mal nen 290x Bios drauf.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. August 2014)

Na los worauf wartet ihr? Unlocken und über die X freuen. Nehmt einfach das aktuellste BIOS der PCS/turboDUo der X-Version.


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

Sollte aber eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommen oder?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. August 2014)

Klar kann das vorkommen. Sobald ein Engpass da ist.


----------



## Performer81 (23. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Na los worauf wartet ihr? Unlocken und über die X freuen. Nehmt einfach das aktuellste BIOS der PCS/turboDUo der X-Version.


 
Nein ich denk ich bräuchte ein Bios der aktuellen 290X PCS+ die auch schon das geänderte Platinenlayout hat.
Hab kein Bock meine Karte in Elektronikschrott zu verwandeln, dafür hab ich nicht das Geld. Bei der 6950 konnte man das einfach per Bios editor machen und ein Häkchen bei unlock setzen, das war praktisch.


----------



## doceddy (23. August 2014)

Meine Powercolor 290 @ 290X @ Accelero läuft jetzt so
2D: Core -37, PL -50, Core 500MHz, Memory 625MHz (Im Idle 300/150MHz)
3D: Core +31, PL +50, Core 1100MHz, Memory 1400MHz 
Und das ganze für 220€ dank alternate outlet


----------



## BertB (23. August 2014)

nice catch 
spulenfiepen?

warum die wohl rückläufer war?


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> nice catch
> spulenfiepen?
> 
> warum die wohl rückläufer war?



Fiepen juckt ihn ja mit custom kuhler ned mehr 
Gruß


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. August 2014)

wieso kann ich eigentlich mit dem neuen AB die voltage nicht mehr ändern 

meine läuft atm permanent mit:
1090/1350 ohne spannungserhöhung.

spiele laufen auch alle tadellos. auch das empfindliche bf4.

mfg


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> wieso kann ich eigentlich mit dem neuen AB die voltage nicht mehr ändern
> 
> meine läuft atm permanent mit:
> 1090/1350 ohne spannungserhöhung.
> ...



Musst in den settings freischalten...
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2014)

Hab grad mal bissl mit dem Furmark Burn in Test gespielt.
Karte 1150/1400 +80mV und +30% PL und nach 6-7 Minuten war VRM1 bei 111°C und VRM2 noch bei 62 oder so, GPU 82°C.
VRM1 ist echt nicht zu bändigen, würd gern mal wissen, wie es bei euch ausschaut. Normalerweise empfehle ich nicht Furmark zu nutzen, aber für kurze Temptests unter extremer Last ists ganz gut.
Hiermit sollte der Unterschied zur VaporX richtig verdeutlicht werden.
Ok diese Last erreicht man sonst nirgends aber trotzdem interessiert mich der Test.
Ach und die 111°C wurden trotz 50% Lüfterspeed erreicht ab 110 hab ich sogar auf 60% gestellt um zu sehen ob es stoppt, aber nee stieg weiter an, jedoch natürlich sehr sehr langsam, musste ca ne Minute warten von 110° auf 111°C.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. August 2014)

Schrottet nicht Eure Karten  5
Wolfenstein und Murdered laufen selbst auf R9 290 Referenz Karte mit 90 bis 93 Grad und leisen 40% Luefter (alles Stock, nur -56mV UNTERVOLTING)
Da jene Spiele die Gpu eben NICHT voll ausreizen,- aber die grossen Kracher kommen Ende des Jahre: Oktober - November!
Dennoch Nice auch bei der Referenz Karte eine stille Karte zu haben, bei gewissen Games wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Performer81 (23. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab grad mal bissl mit dem Furmark Burn in Test gespielt.
> Karte 1150/1400 +80mV und +30% PL und nach 6-7 Minuten war VRM1 bei 111°C und VRM2 noch bei 62 oder so, GPU 82°C.
> VRM1 ist echt nicht zu bändigen, würd gern mal wissen, wie es bei euch ausschaut. Normalerweise empfehle ich nicht Furmark zu nutzen, aber für kurze Temptests unter extremer Last ists ganz gut.
> Hiermit sollte der Unterschied zur VaporX richtig verdeutlicht werden.
> ...


 
Also Furmark und dann auch noch mit gedrosseltem Lüfter laufen lassen ist unklug.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2014)

Schon passiert, in GPU-Z alles erkannt und 1x Firestrike lief auch ohne Probleme.
290X FTW


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schon passiert, in GPU-Z alles erkannt und 1x Firestrike lief auch ohne Probleme.
> 290X FTW



Krasse sache 
Gruß


----------



## doceddy (23. August 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> nice catch
> spulenfiepen?
> warum die wohl rückläufer war?


 
Vielleicht war jemandem der Kühler zu laut? Und am Anfang hat das Bild geflackert, wegen den Speichertaktsprüngen. Hat sich aber mit neuen Treibern erledigt. Spulenfiepen habe ich nur, wenn die FPS auf ~300 steigen, zB im Menü von Stalker.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2014)

Ja finde ich auch, hätte nicht gedacht das es so einfach funktioniert.
Werde sie heute abend mal durch Valley jagen und gucken ob alles stabil läuft.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. August 2014)

gz.

das ist ja echt pörno.
für ein paar euros eine high-end karte^^

@roundy
thx 4 the tip, ich depp 

mfg


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2014)

Nächster Test:

Diesmal habe ich gewartet, bis sich alles stabilisiert von den Werten her.
Eingestellt wurde :

1100/1400 mit +12mV und 20%PL
Laufzeit rund 15-20 min Furmark Burn in Test

Resultat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS HGW Jungs zu der 290X


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Werde sie heute abend mal durch Valley jagen und gucken ob alles stabil läuft.


 Valley ist doch Käse. Das sind Spiele, die sowieso Alltagsnäher sind viel aussagekräftiger. Habe gestern zB Metro LL gespielt 1 Stunde. GPU ~45°C VRM1 ~100°C VRM2 ~43°C Bei Valley waren es GPU ~51°C VRM1 ~91°C VRM2 ~52°C


----------



## Performer81 (23. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schon passiert, in GPU-Z alles erkannt und 1x Firestrike lief auch ohne Probleme.
> 290X FTW


 
ARgh, mich juckts in Fingern. Ich will aber erst das aktuelle Bios.
Dachte die zeiten des unlockens wären schon lange vorüber.


----------



## doceddy (23. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Valley ist doch Käse. Das sind Spiele, die sowieso Alltagsnäher sind viel aussagekräftiger. Habe gestern zB Metro LL gespielt 1 Stunde. GPU ~45°C VRM1 ~100°C VRM2 ~43°C Bei Valley waren es GPU ~51°C VRM1 ~91°C VRM2 ~52°C


 
Teste immer mit BF4. Einstellungen ganz hoch und Downsampling an. Dann kriegt die Karte Arbeit ohne Ende und zeigt schnell Fehler an, wenn es ihr nicht gefällt


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2014)

Aber Valley kann ich nebenbei laufen lassen und muss nicht die ganze Zeit davor hocken.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. August 2014)

ich bin auch absolut kein freund von furmark.

@duvar
sehr mutig mit fast 120grad VRM1....

das wäre es mir nicht wert...

mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> ich bin auch absolut kein freund von furmark.
> 
> @duvar
> sehr mutig mit fast 120grad VRM1....
> ...


Etwa so? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Performer81 (23. August 2014)

370W, puuh. Das ist doch schon über der Spezifikation?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. August 2014)

wenn ich dann überlege, das den leuten hier im forum 480W netzteile angedreht werden.... 

mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> 370W, puuh. Das ist doch schon über der Spezifikation?


 Joa 


die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> wenn ich dann überlege, das den leuten hier im forum 480W netzteile angedreht werden....
> 
> mfg


 Hing am P10 550Watt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SO seiht das dann am Messgerät aus...


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

Mein nächstes nt wird auch größer 
Pseudo du hast aber ja auch 1180mhz da drauf... wie viel mV+?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Mein nächstes nt wird auch größer
> Pseudo du hast aber ja auch 1180mhz da drauf... wie viel mV+?
> Gruß


 +200mV Je wärmer der VRm1, desto mehr Storm braucht die Karte und desto weniger Takt macht Sie mit.


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

Mhmm wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hatte macht meine die 1200 bei ca. 150mV.
Allerdings nur 1200 mhz aufm vram.
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2014)

Die VRMs sind laut AMD spezifiziert auf 125°C und damit ohne Probleme zu laufen.
In irgendeinem Interview mit einem AMD Fritzen hatte der das behauptet damals als die Karten auf den Markt kamen.
Wollte halt mal kurz die Grenze ausloten für paar Minuten.
Pseudo hat nicht gewartet bis sich alles stabilisiert, man sieht ja, dass alles noch am steigen war 
Die Linie muss gerade sein bzw der Balken, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Schrottet nicht Eure Karten 5
> Wolfenstein und Murdered laufen selbst auf R9 290 Referenz Karte mit 90 bis 93 Grad und leisen 40% Luefter (alles Stock, nur -56mV UNTERVOLTING)
> Da jene Spiele die Gpu eben NICHT voll ausreizen,- aber die grossen Kracher kommen Ende des Jahre: Oktober - November!
> Dennoch Nice auch bei der Referenz Karte eine stille Karte zu haben, bei gewissen Games wohlgemerkt.



40% leise? Ref? Puuuh hast du schlechte Ohren


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 40% leise? Ref? Puuuh hast du schlechte Ohren



Nen Flughafen nebem haus oder nen super Gehäuse 
Aber solange die refs ned aufdrehn sind die wirklich nicht allzu laut.
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die VRMs sind laut AMD spezifiziert auf 125°C und damit ohne Probleme zu laufen.
> In irgendeinem Interview mit einem AMD Fritzen hatte der das behauptet damals als die Karten auf den Markt kamen.
> Wollte halt mal kurz die Grenze ausloten für paar Minuten.
> Pseudo hat nicht gewartet bis sich alles stabilisiert, man sieht ja, dass alles noch am steigen war
> Die Linie muss gerade sein bzw der Balken, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.


 Ja bei 125°C Spanunngswandler 1 habe ich dann aufgehört.


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2014)

Ja man muss es nicht übertreiben, war jetzt auch nur ein einmaliger Kurztest von mir.
Ob AMD die für 125°C spezifiziert hat oder nicht interessiert ja keinen, wenns hoch kommt, sollte man schauen auf max 100°C zu bleiben, natürlich gerne weniger 
Solche hohen VRM Temps erreicht man aber sowieso nicht beim Zocken, es sei denn man hat schon stärker übertaktet etc.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja bei 125°C Spanunngswandler 1 habe ich dann aufgehört.


 
 Dann solltest du mal Stickstoff reinblasen.


----------



## Performer81 (23. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja bei 125°C Spanunngswandler 1 habe ich dann aufgehört.


 
Kam bestimmt schon son lieblicher Elektronik-Schmorgeruch aus dem Gehäuse


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

Die sind nicht für 125 spezifiziert,  sondern ab da drosselt die karte soweit ich weiß. 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. August 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal Stickstoff reinblasen.


  Dann bildet sich Kondenswasser und schon habe ich einen Regenwald im PC


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. August 2014)

ich fahre zur Zeit nur 900/1200@ -63mv (avg 0,98v ) auch BF4 kann man da ohne Ruckler mit Zogge und das lautlos...siehe Umdrehungen der graka im idle ~1460 U/min und unter 
Last 14723U/min

@Duvar poste mal deine Einstellung vom Furmark  GH geschlossen? Luffis auf wieviele Umdreheungen usw


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2014)

Hab doch alles geposted bzw dazu geschrieben. Klar war Gehäuse geschlossen. (siehe Seite 967)


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

Evga stell mal die refresh rate auf 0,1sec.
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2014)

Die RPMs sind übrigens exakt gleich bei der Vapor und TriX bei gleicher Lüfterspeed (%).
Lass mal den selben Test laufen wie ich von Seite 967, natürlich mit den selben Settings/Laufzeit etc.


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

Was könnt ihr mir eigentlich fur 140mm Gehäuse luffis empfehlen?
Bräuchte 3 Stück. 
Gruß


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dann bildet sich Kondenswasser und schon habe ich einen Regenwald im PC


 
 Das sorgt aber für frische Luft in deiner Bude.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. August 2014)

Da muss ich mich aber warm anziehen.  Da gibts einen schönen Omaspruch.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich aber warm anziehen.


 
 Hast du keinen Pullover im Haus?


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

Sind die hier
Zu empfehlen?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. August 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hast du keinen Pullover im Haus?


  Renne auch bei 0°C mit kurzer Hose und Tshirt rum. 


Roundy schrieb:


> Sind die hier
> Zu empfehlen?
> Gruß


 JA aber ich würde diese nehmen - Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PK-2 140x140x25mm 1200 U/min Ich habe zum Bleistift diesen hier - Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140x140x25mm 600-1200 U/min 9-14 dB(A) bei 7V schön leise. Zieht Luft ins Case hinten.


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

Also welche jetzt?
Einer kommt unten an den boden, zwei oben raus... dan blasen 2x 120mm und 1x 140mm rein, und 1x 120mm und 2x 140mm raus.
Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2014)

Ich würde die Noiseblocker nehmen.
Habe die 120er PWM auf meinem Morpheus und die sind angenehm leise.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2014)

Bodenlüfter bringen relativ wenig.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr mir eigentlich fur 140mm Gehäuse luffis empfehlen?
> Bräuchte 3 Stück.
> Gruß



siehe meine sig


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nächster Test:
> 
> Diesmal habe ich gewartet, bis sich alles stabilisiert von den Werten her.
> Eingestellt wurde :
> ...


 

 max Fanspeed nicht @max anzeigen lassen ...Lümmel 

 haste den Burn in test full hd oder watt nun?


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2014)

Nee war net Full HD brauchste auch nicht und max Fanspeed ist unwichtig, du siehst doch den geraden Balken, sprich es waren tatsächlich nur 42%, sonst würdest du einen Fall oder Steigung etc sehen.
Das dauert ja eine ganze Weile, bis nach einer Steigerung zB bei den VRM Temps usw, der Balken sich wieder glättet.
Man hätte es also gesehen, wenn es nicht durchgängig 42% wären.
Teste es doch aus, bei der GPU Temp müsstest du auf etwa den selben Wert kommen, nur halt bei den VRM Temps bin ich auf den Unterschied gespannt.
Einfach Furmark starten und Burn in Test klicken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nee war net Full HD brauchste auch nicht und max Fanspeed ist unwichtig, du siehst doch den geraden Balken, sprich es waren tatsächlich nur 42%, sonst würdest du einen Fall oder Steigung etc sehen.
> Das dauert ja eine ganze Weile, bis nach einer Steigerung zB bei den VRM Temps usw, der Balken sich wieder glättet.
> Man hätte es also gesehen, wenn es nicht durchgängig 42% wären.
> Teste es doch aus, bei der GPU Temp müsstest du auf etwa den selben Wert kommen, nur halt bei den VRM Temps bin ich auf den Unterschied gespannt.
> Einfach Furmark starten und Burn in Test klicken.



zu spät...habe full hd burn in gemacht....30min keine Änderung mehr..


----------



## Performer81 (23. August 2014)

Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich 290 Biosse finden kann ausser techpowerup. Ich brauch eins von einer aktuellen 290X PCS+.


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> zu spät...habe full hd burn in gemacht....30min keine Änderung mehr..


 
Werd nicht ganz schlau aus der Geschichte, deine Luffis drehen deutlich schneller wie meine.(sowohl % als auch RPM logischerweise)
Deutlich mehr Verbrauch und Spannung bei dir, ok ich hab auch 1400MHz Speichertakt, hatte mich verschrieben auf der Seite 367.
Ob es einen Unterschied macht Full HD oder net, weiß ich net, denke aber nicht wirklich.
Am besten später mal alles mit loggen lassen um es genau zu sehen, aber diesmal wirklich alles exakt gleich einstellen, von mir aus auch mit gefixtem Lüfterspeed.


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Werd nicht ganz schlau aus der Geschichte, deine Luffis drehen deutlich schneller wie meine.(sowohl % als auch RPM logischerweise)
> Deutlich mehr Verbrauch und Spannung bei dir, ok ich hab auch 1400MHz Speichertakt, hatte mich verschrieben auf der Seite 367.
> Ob es einen Unterschied macht Full HD oder net, weiß ich net, denke aber nicht wirklich.
> Am besten später mal alles mit loggen lassen um es genau zu sehen, aber diesmal wirklich alles exakt gleich einstellen, von mir aus auch mit gefixtem Lüfterspeed.



Er hats ja auf 1100/1400...
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Werd nicht ganz schlau aus der Geschichte, deine Luffis drehen deutlich schneller wie meine.(sowohl % als auch RPM logischerweise)
> Deutlich mehr Verbrauch und Spannung bei dir, ok ich hab auch 1400MHz Speichertakt, hatte mich verschrieben auf der Seite 367.
> Ob es einen Unterschied macht Full HD oder net, weiß ich net, denke aber nicht wirklich.
> Am besten später mal alles mit loggen lassen um es genau zu sehen, aber diesmal wirklich alles exakt gleich einstellen, von mir aus auch mit gefixtem Lüfterspeed.



Hatte wie gepostet 1100/1300mhz mit +13mv gestellt ....GH luffis auf min....also Luft staut sich schnell ...
Nachher  fixen wir luffi auf 60% und auf burn full hd...mehr nett anklicken .......dann 1100/1400 auf +-0 und pl +50 und mit loggen .....15min ok.....habe gerade keine Zeit ....bin mit meinen Kiddis im Wald...Fützen treten


----------



## Performer81 (23. August 2014)

Ihr mit euren vrm temp Furmark Drossellüfter Penisvergleichen immer.
Naja, Ihr kriegt eure Karten noch kaputt damit, mal abgesehen das die Bauteile ja auch alle schneller altern. Ausserdem weiss man ja garnicht ob die Tempsensoren genau sind und an derselben Stelle sitzen.


----------



## doceddy (23. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ihr mit euren vrm temp Furmark Drossellüfter Penisvergleichen immer.
> Naja, Ihr kriegt eure Karten noch kaputt damit, mal abgesehen das die Bauteile ja auch alle schneller altern. Ausserdem weiss man ja garnicht ob die Tempsensoren genau sind und an derselben Stelle sitzen.


 
Wer das Risiko nicht liebt, kann sich ja gleich eine Konsole holen


----------



## etar (23. August 2014)

Die VRM1 gehen eh nur bis 126 Grad hoch und den taktet sich die Karte schon automatisch runter 



Performer81 schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich 290 Biosse finden kann ausser techpowerup. Ich brauch eins von einer aktuellen 290X PCS+.



Frag doch mal beim Powercolor Support nach oder bei einem Hersteller mit gleichen PCB.


----------



## DattiHD (23. August 2014)

Hier ein kurzes Feedback zu meiner getauschten PCS+ (hier die Geschichte, warum ich sie eingeschickt habe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...elen-stabiler-betrieb-bei-desktop-arbeit.html).

Kurz zu Alternate:
Gestern war es genau vier Wochen her, dass ich meine Karte auf den Postweg gebracht habe, also habe ich mal wieder bei Alternate angerufen um mich zu erkundigen, wie weit der RMA Prozess ist. Als der Herr meinte, die Karte befände sich noch beim Hersteller und würde dementsprechend erst in ein bis zwei Wochen zu mir kommen, war ich drauf und dran genevt zu werden. Allerdings hat er direkt weitergesprochen und erzählt, sie hätten noch eine PCS+ im Lager und er würde mir diese zuschicken. Gemacht getan, heute schon ist sie hier angekommen. 
Von mir gibts daher einen klaren Daumen nach oben für den Alternate Service. 

Zur Karte: 
Die Austauschkarte ist die neue Revision, hat Hynix Speicher (wie auch schon meine alte) und ASIC bei 85,7%. Gefällt mir bisher ganz gut. Die SpaWas scheinen besser gekühlt zu werden und waren bei meinem kurzen Skyrim Test (knapp über eine Stunde) unter der Temperatur der GPU. Bei meiner alte Karte war die VRM1 Temp für gewöhnlich deutlich über der der GPU. 
Ich habe die Lüfterkurve bisher so gelassen, wie sie werksseitig ist und ich muss mich einem Vorredner in diesem thread anschließen: Sie kommt mir ebenfalls deutlich leiser vor als meine alte Version. Dabei haben die Lüfter bei max 56% gedreht (die GPU Temp max. 63 °C, VRM Temp1 60°C, VRM Temp2 43°C). 
Zu meiner Überraschung kann GPUZ jetzt die RPM auslesen aber ich nehme mal an, das liegt eher an einem Software- bzw. Treiberupdate!?

Ah, noch eine Kleinigkeit: Ich hätte schwören können, meine alte PCS+ hätte keinen Bios Switch gehabt. Vermutlich war ich aber nur unaufmerksam. Switcht der zwischen der gleichen Bios Version hin und her? Uber und Quiet Mode sind mE ja nur der 290x vorbehalten?

Und um Roundys bitte nachzukommen zu posten, ob der Speicher der Graka sich bei Skyrim runtertaktet: Bei der Skyrim-Session hat sich der Speicher der Graka nicht runtergetaktet. Allerdings hat das ja noch nichts zu sagen, weils eben nur ne Stunde war. Falls das doch wieder passieren sollte, melde ich mich.


----------



## Performer81 (23. August 2014)

Gratz zur PCS+, vielversprechende Asic
Ja das sind 2 mal dieselben Biosversionen, einer eben als Reserve falls beim flashen was daneben geht.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. August 2014)

ich teste grad meine.
läuft mit 1150/1350 und +50mV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings habe ich das gefühl, das alle 5-10minuten für millisekunden ein paar weiße punkte auf dem bild bei bf4 auftauchen...
weiß nicht, obs vom spiel kommt oder der graka.
muss das mal beobachten, sonst takte ich etwas runter.

mfg


----------



## derneuemann (23. August 2014)

Liegt am oc,  der Takt ist dann für die Spannung zu hoch eingestellt. Du musst entweder mehr Spannung geben oder mit dem Takt nach unten...


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

DattiHD schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzes Feedback zu meiner getauschten PCS+ (hier die Geschichte, warum ich sie eingeschickt habe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/342879-das-programm-reagiert-nicht-mehr-bei-spielen-stabiler-betrieb-bei-desktop-arbeit.html).
> 
> Kurz zu Alternate:
> Gestern war es genau vier Wochen her, dass ich meine Karte auf den Postweg gebracht habe, also habe ich mal wieder bei Alternate angerufen um mich zu erkundigen, wie weit der RMA Prozess ist. Als der Herr meinte, die Karte befände sich noch beim Hersteller und würde dementsprechend erst in ein bis zwei Wochen zu mir kommen, war ich drauf und dran genevt zu werden. Allerdings hat er direkt weitergesprochen und erzählt, sie hätten noch eine PCS+ im Lager und er würde mir diese zuschicken. Gemacht getan, heute schon ist sie hier angekommen.
> ...


Freut mich für dich 
Das runtertakten des speichers liegt ja mit nem treiber reset oder nem blavky zusammen...
Hat sich auch nen bissl gelegt bei mir, lag zum großen Teil wohl an dem windoof update..
Ansonaten passiert es mir zum teil, dass ich nen kurzen blacky hab (alles nur in skyrim) und dannach taktet die karte voll hoch, obwohl vsync an is und sie normal nur so um die 700mhz braucht...
Gruß


----------



## doceddy (23. August 2014)

Sagt mal, verstellt ihr auch die Aux Spannung im Afterburner? Habe sie bisher nur runtergesetzt für mein 2D Profil (ca. -25)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. August 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> ich teste grad meine.
> läuft mit 1150/1350 und +50mV
> 
> 
> ...




 bisl mehr Spannung geben


----------



## derneuemann (23. August 2014)

Bei 1,2 Volt würde ich eher den Takt senken als noch mehr Saft zu geben. Aber das macht auch jeder wie er will!


----------



## Gamiac (23. August 2014)

Na ja nach dem jetzt fest steht was die R285 bietet ist auch klar das sie niemals die Leistung einer R290 erreichen kann .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. August 2014)

so nun mal den 15min Burn in Test mit 1920x1080 durchlaufen lassen mit gefixtem Luffi auf 60% 1100/1400 mit +12mv und PL 50

http://speedy.sh/s8AzR/GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2014)

Wieso PL auf 50? Ist das Ok wenn ichs auf 20% belasse, so wie es auch abgespeichert ist bei mir als Profil Nr.3?
Falls du es vorhin auch auf 50% hattest, erklärt es die Unterschiede.
Profil Nr.4 von mir hat zB auch nur +30% PL bei 1150/1400 mit +80mV, 80mV deswegen, damit es auch überall stabil ist, in den meisten Games würden auch weniger Spannungszugabe reichen.


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


Edit: Sry für den Doppelpost, war nicht beabsichtigt...

Edit 2:

Ich denke ihr habt noch Optimierungspotential, wenn ihr von euren +50%PL runter kommt.
Am besten versuchen so wenig wie nötig davon Gebrauch zu machen.
Die ganze Spannungsreduktion etc nützt nichts, wenn ihr es der GK gestattet deutlich mehr Saft zu saugen und zu nutzen.
Der Trick ist also genug zu zulassen, damit der Takt auch durchgängig gehalten werden kann, ok Furmark ist da ne andere Geschichte, da schwankte es schon deutlich, dennoch knapp vor der Vapor.(Score)
AMD Referenzplatine FTW  Die Vapor ist aber dennoch merklich besser denke ich mal, wenn ihr noch bissl optimiert.
GPU Temp siehste ja, ist exakt gleich, VRM1 Vapor besser, VRM 2 TriX, nur VRM2 juckt keine Sau 
Das Resultat war aber abzusehen, die Karten nehmen sich einfach sehr wenig.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 du musst +50% einstellen guckste deine und meine Logfile...bei mir konstant 1100 beidir nur die ersten 2min , danch nicht mehr konstant also nochmal 15min mit +50 PL


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2014)

Bringt doch nix Mensch, hast geringeren Score^^
Passt schon so thx 

Schau mal bei dir all die VDDC Werte an, ist unnötig das alles so hoch zu treiben mMn.
Für Furmark waren die 20% PL wohl minimal zu wenig, denke mit 25% oder auch 30%max würde der den Takt halten.(nur für Furmark, in Games max Takt auf Dauer kein Problem)
Ich habe im übrigen net mal meinen Logfile angeschaut, deinen natürlich auch net.
Diese minimalen Taktschwankungen haben also nicht wirklich viel Gewicht, vor allem net wenn man solch hohe Spannungsspitzen etc in Kauf dafür nehmen muss.
Meine CPU läuft übrigens @stock, weiß net ob das eine minimale Rolle spielen könnte.
Würde dir aber dennoch echt raten, bissl mit dem PL zu spielen und alles bissl auszuloten, eventuell profitieren deine Temps dadurch merklich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bringt doch nix Mensch, hast geringeren Score^^
> Passt schon so thx
> 
> Schau mal bei dir all die VDDC Werte an, ist unnötig das alles so hoch zu treiben mMn.
> ...




 möchte nur sehen ob deine karte dadurch heisser wird......mit +50PL

 in normalen games und benches reicht bei 1100/1400mhz@-6mv im AB den PL auf 0 zulassen.....hält den Takt immer  habe auch so das 24/7 Profil gespeichert..alle auf PL 0


----------



## Shooot3r (23. August 2014)

habt ihr beim gpu tweak log auch schonmal so einen hohen voltage ausschlag? der hatte grade nen ausschlag auf 1.9 v . gpu z hatte aber als höchste anliegende 1.29. muss wohl nen bug sein. habe 1,35 v bei 1200/1300 eingestellt


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> möchte nur sehen ob deine karte dadurch heisser wird......mit +50PL
> 
> in normalen games und benches reicht bei 1100/1400mhz@-6mv im AB den PL auf 0 zulassen.....hält den Takt immer  habe auch so das 24/7 Profil gespeichert..alle auf PL 0


 
Stell halt meine Werte ein und schau ob es kühler wird und ob die VDDC Werte sinken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Stell halt meine Werte ein und schau ob es kühler wird und ob die VDDC Werte sinken.



wir wollen konstante werte sehen 



Edit


so habe mal das selbe mal auf PL +20 durchlaufen lassen...auch hier werden die 1100mhz gehalten

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Performer81 (24. August 2014)

Leute, ich hab gerade meine 290 PCS+ in eine 290X verwandelt aber habe noch ein kleines Problem.
Das ist auch im overclock.net Forum beschrieben aber kann mir das jemand nochmal genau erklären?:

Originally Posted by *Redvineal* http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/440#post_21234371http://www.overclock.net/img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tomsom* http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread/440#post_21234284http://www.overclock.net/img/forum/go_quote.gif

Strange problem occurred after I flashed my 290 with the ASUS 290x BIOS.  I can no longer see POST as I am booting, the screen does not come on  until windows is fully loaded. Which in turn means I can't revert the  BIOS because my monitor is just blank until windows is finished loading.

What do i do about this?


I had the same problem with my XFX R9 290. Just follow these steps:

1. Flip the bios switch on the card to the position with the original bios
2. Boot to the flash drive (command line)
3. Flip the bios switch on the card to the position with the Asus bios
4. Run atiflash.exe -ai and verify the information represents the Asus bios
5. Flash the original bios using the same command you used to flash the  Asus bios (changing the bios name used in the command, of course)

Ich versteh Punkt 5 irgendwie nicht. Was soll ich da genau eingeben??


----------



## etar (24. August 2014)

Das ist einfach nur ne Anleitung wie du wieder das Original Bios flasht.  atiflash -p -f 0 biosname.rom


----------



## Performer81 (24. August 2014)

Ich dachte das ist ne Lösung für den Blackscreen beim booten? Was hat es dann mit Punkt 4 auf sich?


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2014)

Welches BIOS hast du denn draufgemacht?


----------



## Performer81 (24. August 2014)

Im overclock.net Forum hat mir jemand sein Bios der 290X PCS+ zur Verfügung gestellt. Ist auch ein neues der 044er Branch.

Zusätzlich hab ich irgendwie noch das Problem das jetzt in der linken oberen Ecke dauerhaft mein Mauszeiger angezeigt wird


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wir wollen konstante werte sehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hab jetzt mal 5% mehr PL zugelassen und siehe da, wie vorhergesagt,  Takt wird gehalten und der Score und die Frames heben sich nun deutlich ab von deiner lahmen Vapor 
GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Merkwürdig... Selbiges Resultat bzw ähnliches haben wir auch im Firestrike Benchmark gesehen.
Unsere Karten beide auf 1250/1700
Mein i7 4770K auf 4.6 GHz + Ram auf 1600MHz
Dein i7 4770K auf 4.7 GHz + Ram auf 2133MHz

Du Platz 17 und ich auf Platz 11. Ähnliches Verhalten zeigt sich hier, kann mir einer erklären warum das so ist?
 ob die CPU hier was aussagt, meine auf Stock, deine auf 4.3GHz.
Deine ganzen VDDC Werte wieder deutlich höher, allein VDDC bei dir max 1.219V, bei mir max 1.078V.
Ok meine hat glaub ich eine leicht bessere ASIC, wie dem auch sei, werde echt nicht wirklich schlau aus der Geschichte.
Kannst du bitte mal unsere AVG Spannungen aufzeigen, wenn du alles überprüfst?
Die max VDDC Werte sind die Spannungsspitzen nehme ich an.
Also die Temps sind bei mir gleich geblieben, ok VRM2 wurde um 1°C Kühler, aber hängt wohl auch von der Raumtemperatur ab alles.

Zu den VRM Temps:
VRM1 bei dir 94°C und bei mir 103°C, also 9°C Unterschied
VRM2 bei dir 69°C und bei mir 59°C, also 10°C Unterschied

GPU Temp war bei dir dieses mal 1°C Kühler, aber denke, dass können wir als gleich kühl abhaken, zumal gestern beide 79°C hatten und wie gesagt, es hängt auch von der Umgebungstemperatur ab bzw in welcher Ecke die Kiste steht etc^^. Was mich nur noch interessiert sind unsere AVG Spannungen, wäre echt nett wenn du die mal heraus filterst.
Alles in allem bleibt es natürlich dabei, die Karten sind beide recht gleichwertig, ausser, dass deine sich bei der VRM1 Temperatur besser verhält und meine bei den Scores 
Vllt erreicht man mit diesen leicht wärmeren VRM1 Temps mehr Power oder so, echt 

Habe da iwas im Gedächtnis, wo ein AMD "Boss" in einem Interview sagte, dass die optimale Operationstemperatur bei den 290ern bzw 290Xern bei 90°C+ liegt bei der GPU Temp.
Der hatte natürlich nur im Kopf, die heissen Eisen (Referenzkarten) zu rechtfertigen, aber wie gesagt, je wärmer desto mehr Strom fliesst oder iwie sowas war doch da, wie man das ganze nun in Verbindung bringt weiß ich auch net.


Edit:

Hab mir unsere Logs mal angeschaut.
Mit diesen Settings wird bei dir deutlich mehr Spannung angelegt.
Bei dir schwankt es die meiste Zeit zwischen 1.078V-1.086V
Bei mir schwankt es die meiste Zeit zwischen  1.008V-1.016V, trotz dieser Last und Taktraten etc nur so wenig Spannung beim Furmark?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. August 2014)

meine kartet startet jetzt immer mit 1110mhz fix, auch ohne den AB.

im AB selber kann ich den takt auch nicht runtersetzen 

welche einstellung ist das denn nun wieder?

mfg


----------



## Euda (24. August 2014)

Duvar anno Januar schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Schmeiß mal Furmark vom PC runter, in keinem Game wird die Karte jemals so ausgelastet, sprich das Tool ist realitätsfern und in meinen Augen nicht zu empfehlen.



Meinung geändert?


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2014)

Na machen keine Stundenlangen Tests, waren jetzt nur 2 Kurztests und natürlich  habe ich meine Meinung nicht geändert, hatte ich aber auch paar Seiten vorher erwähnt.
Irgendwer hier meinte, dass die Vapor 25°C kühlere VRMs hat, was jetzt widerlegt wurde nehme ich an.
Ist ja grad ein Mega Hype um die Vapor und das sie ja sooo viel besser ist als die anderen Karten etc 
Laut meiner Analyse nun, stellt sich heraus, das dem nicht wirklich so ist, alles in allem ist sie leicht besser und da sie auch im Preis gesunken ist, auch durchaus zu empfehlen.
Diese Tests helfen dann hier und da Defizite etc zu verdeutlichen, jemand muss sich ja opfern 
Trotzdem empfehle ich Furmark nun nicht wirklich, weil es ist nun mal fernab von der Realität und heizt zu sehr auf etc. im Vergleich zum 24/7 Gebrauch und Zocken etc.
Es gibt ja leider einige Leute, die lassen Stundenlang Furmark rennen oder gar über Nacht wie Prime95 für die CPU usw.
Für jene, die eventuell hier auch mitlesen, ist es eine gute Info jetzt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal 5% mehr PL zugelassen und siehe da, wie vorhergesagt,  Takt wird gehalten und der Score und die Frames heben sich nun deutlich ab von deiner lahmen Vapor
> GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=764018"/>
> ...



Haste W7 oder W8?

Temps wären bei mir ja noch besser wenn bei mir deine spannungswerte bei mir durch die vrms geflossen wären bei....datt macht viel aus


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2014)

Habe W8.
Musst aber eins bedenken und zwar, dass dies meine Taktraten sind, deine Karte braucht für 1100/1400 ja nicht +12mV und +25%PL.
Nur siehst ja trotz dieser Einstellungen, was für Spannungen bei mir anliegen


----------



## noname545 (24. August 2014)

Bei euch zwei müssen die Grakas ja deutlich leiden, es hört sich für mich sehr schmerzhaft an. Nicht das die VaporX sich bald im Gehäuse auflöst. Fahre jetzt mit 1100/1400 @-100mV, natürlich nur unter last im idle sind es -31mV.
Dabei habe ich eine Max Temperatur von 68°C und die VRM Temsp haben noch nicht mal 80°C erreicht. Furmark werde ich mir niemals antun  Bin also sehr zufrieden mit der PCS+


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2014)

Wat, würde gerne einen GPU Z Log davon sehen, wo man sieht, dass der Takt auch dauerhaft so gehalten wird.
Mal alles überprüfen was da für Spannungen etc anliegen.
Haste dabei +50%PL eingestellt? Mach am besten mal paar screens von den Settings nebenher, vllt können wir noch bissl was optimieren so.


----------



## Performer81 (24. August 2014)

Dafür sind die Temps aber noch relativ hoch. 68 Grad erreiche ich hier grad mal mit meiner geflashten 290X PCS+ und 1100@+31mv. 80 Grad erreichen meine vrms damit immernoch nicht.


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2014)

Tja diese Temps die die PCS+ erreicht, erreicht sie jedoch nur mit deutlich lauteren Lüftern.
Die Sapphire Karten hier, laufen nur mit max 1.5 Sone unter Last (=35% Fanspeed, manuell angepasst).
Ich schätze die PCS+ erreicht diese Temps mit 5 Sone vllt. (geschätzt)


----------



## Roundy (24. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> Bei euch zwei müssen die Grakas ja deutlich leiden, es hört sich für mich sehr schmerzhaft an. Nicht das die VaporX sich bald im Gehäuse auflöst. Fahre jetzt mit 1100/1400 @-100mV, natürlich nur unter last im idle sind es -31mV.
> Dabei habe ich eine Max Temperatur von 68°C und die VRM Temsp haben noch nicht mal 80°C erreicht. Furmark werde ich mir niemals antun  Bin also sehr zufrieden mit der PCS+


 
sicher das die takis stimmen?
das wäre dann aber nen bissl arg extrem, was hast du für nen asic? 200%? 
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (24. August 2014)

muss aber zugeben das es bei mir im Zimmer ziemlich warm ist, und in mein Gehäuse ist sehr unaufgeräumt also sehr schlechter Airflow. Da ich uralte Gehäuse Lüfter besitze, übertönt es sogar meine PCS bei 50% Fan speed.


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2014)

Schaut allein hier, leider net in Sone 14 Radeon R9 290(X) im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Die TriX zB müsste hier 3 Sone erreichen wenn ich diesen Beitrag mit zur Unterstützung nehme. 
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Test: Endlich Stille auf Hawaii
3370 RPM, welche die PCS+ ab Werk anlegt laut dem Test, erreiche ich mit der TriX erst mit 70% Fanspeed 
35% bei Sapphire = 1600 RPM.


----------



## Performer81 (24. August 2014)

Ich hab hier mit meiner geflashten PCS+@290X nach 20min BF4@Ultra+ 4AA folgendes:
1060/1350@+0mv, ~1,148V, offene Seitenwand.
66 Grad GPU, 56% Fan speed, 2350rpm,vrm1 68 Grad, vrm2 55, angenehmes rauschen. Werte ändern sich auch nichtmehr.

Overclocking ist nach dem flash leider net mehr so dolle, egal.


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2014)

2350 rpm sind bei der Sapphire 48% Fanspeed, ist denke ich mal leise bei der PCS+
Man kann das sicherlich nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen, trotzdem interessant zu sehen wie viel % Speed ich einstellen müsste für diese rpm.
48% sind auf jeden Fall deutlich zu hören bei mir, nicht störend, aber einen deutlich hörbaren Luftzug vernehme ich natürlich.
50% entsprechen bei Sapphire = 4.7 Sone, 48% zwischen 4-4,5 Sone, weil den Unterschied merke ich schon deutlich von 48 auf 50%.
Die PCS+ ist auf jeden Fall auch eine gute Karte. Kann es halt schlecht abschätzen von der Lautstärke her.
Bei 35% höre ich die Lüfter so gut wie gar nicht, ok der TV läuft nebenher, aber 1.5 Sone ist halt richtig leise.
Temps sind dann aber knapp unter 80°C beim zocken, darum gehe ich davon aus, dass es deutlich höher als 1.5 Sone sind bei dir.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mit meiner geflashten PCS+@290X nach 20min BF4@Ultra+ 4AA folgendes:
> 1060/1350@+0mv, ~1,148V, offene Seitenwand.
> 66 Grad GPU, 56% Fan speed, 2350rpm,vrm1 68 Grad, vrm2 55, angenehmes rauschen. Werte ändern sich auch nichtmehr.
> 
> Overclocking ist nach dem flash leider net mehr so dolle, egal.



Na toll mit offener Seitenwand kein Wunder  bei mir erstehen nur diese temps weil sich nach ca 20min das case so aufwärmt......


----------



## Performer81 (24. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Na toll mit offener Seitenwand kein Wunder  bei mir erstehen nur diese temps weil sich nach ca 20min das case so aufwärmt......


 
Schön für dich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Schön für dich.




 du schreibst doch son Quatsch  Redest hier von Traumtemps und dann stellt sich so etwas raus


----------



## Roundy (24. August 2014)

ganz ruhig... wenn er immer mit offener seiten wand spielt lass ihn 
ansonsten miss doch mal bitte mit geschlossenem gehäuse...
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (24. August 2014)

mit offenem Gehäuse ist doch klar das er bessere Temperaturen erreicht, wenn er jetzt sein Case geschlossen hält, wird die 290 wärmer. Außerdem ist es völlig egal ob er jetzt 66 oder 70°C hat, für die Karte ist das immer noch "kühl". 
Kann man überhaupt eine Vapor mit einer PCS+ vergleichen? Von der Kühlleistung ist die Vapor eindeutig die bessere Karte. Die PCS+ ist im Preis deutlich gestiegen, jetzt würde ich eher zur Vapor greifen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> mit offenem Gehäuse ist doch klar das er bessere Temperaturen erreicht, wenn er jetzt sein Case geschlossen hält, wird die 290 wärmer. Außerdem ist es völlig egal ob er jetzt 66 oder 70°C hat, für die Karte ist das immer noch "kühl".
> Kann man überhaupt eine Vapor mit einer PCS+ vergleichen? Von der Kühlleistung ist die Vapor eindeutig die bessere Karte. Die PCS+ ist im Preis deutlich gestiegen, jetzt würde ich eher zur Vapor greifen.



jo so ist es,,....


 die tri x und PCs+ sind fast gleich...die tri hat leicht bessere vrm temps , dafür hat die PCs bessere gpu temp. die vapo kühlt den vrm1 halt besser wie beide modele. man macht bei keiner der drei was falsch


----------



## Roundy (24. August 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> mit offenem Gehäuse ist doch klar das er bessere Temperaturen erreicht, wenn er jetzt sein Case geschlossen hält, wird die 290 wärmer. Außerdem ist es völlig egal ob er jetzt 66 oder 70°C hat, für die Karte ist das immer noch "kühl".
> Kann man überhaupt eine Vapor mit einer PCS+ vergleichen? Von der Kühlleistung ist die Vapor eindeutig die bessere Karte. Die PCS+ ist im Preis deutlich gestiegen, jetzt würde ich eher zur Vapor greifen.


 
ich denke der preis fällt wieder, als ich mein kaufen wollte, war sie bei 410€, nen tag später wieder bei 332€..
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (24. August 2014)

HAlbe Stunde BF4@max

http://abload.de/thumb/290x_1rkjp1.jpghttp://abload.de/image.php?img=290x_1rkjp1.jpghttp://abload.de/img/290x_1rkjp1.jpg


----------



## Roundy (25. August 2014)

geschlossen oder geöffnet?
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. August 2014)

Offen natürlich  sonst hätte er ja eine Aussergewöhnliche PCS+


----------



## Performer81 (25. August 2014)

OFFen. Die ist echt leise und da ich beim zoggn eh Kopfhörer aufhab hör ich erst recht nix.

PS: Aussergewöhnlich ist meiner Karte sowieso da als 290x wiedergeboren.jg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> OFFen. Die ist echt leise und da ich beim zoggn eh Kopfhörer aufhab hör ich erst recht nix.
> 
> PS: Aussergewöhnlich ist meiner Karte sowieso da als 290x wiedergeboren.jg



Datt stimmt  freut mich echt das es geklappt hat mit dem Flashen ....
Mach mal gpuz screen .....asic gleich geblieben mit dem Flashen?


----------



## Performer81 (25. August 2014)

Komm erst am Freitag wieder an den PC.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2014)

Also bei mir ist sie gleich geblieben, bei gammligen 68,7%.


----------



## Duvar (25. August 2014)

Warum sollte die sich auch ändern? Hab ich noch nie was von gehört


----------



## Performer81 (25. August 2014)

Was packten deine Karte nach dem flash noch an overclocking. Ist das bei dir auch schlechter geworden.?


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2014)

Kein Plan, lasse die so laufen wie sie ist mit 1030/1250MHz


----------



## Aldrearic (25. August 2014)

Bin nicht so zufrieden mit der Tri X. 1300mhz sind für den Speicher zu schnell. Gibt schon schwarze Streifen, die über den Bildschirm wandern. Senke ich diese auf 1250 ab, verschwinden diese. Über 1260 gibt es Streifen.

Das Lüfterknattern habe ich noch nicht beseitigen können.


----------



## Roundy (25. August 2014)

was für nen knattern?
wie viel spannung liegt den an?
Gruß


----------



## die.foenfrisur (25. August 2014)

na luftknattern. steht da doch^^
das kommt bei anderen aus dem allerwertesten...hier eben aus der graka 

mfg


----------



## Aldrearic (25. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Olivkhs3Yqo sowas ähnliches. das video ist nicht von mir. ich nehms morgen auf wenn ich zeit hab

zwischen 1.086 und 1.117 v

Das knattern kommt meistens nur, wenn ich die Lüfterkurve auf automatik stelle im Afterburner. Zwischen 40 und 50%. Stell ich das manuell ein, ist das Knattern im Normalfall nicht zu hören.


----------



## Euda (25. August 2014)

Instabil ab Werk, ergo zurücksenden 
Ist schon schade, aber anders würd' ich das nicht machen bevor ich an der Karte fummle usw.


----------



## Aldrearic (25. August 2014)

Dauert dann wieder 3-4 Wochen bis die wieder da is. Abwer wenns nich anders geht dann muss ich wohl.

Edit: Ist angemeldet. Werde die Karte die Tage an dne Händler senden.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (25. August 2014)

gibts eigentlich eine lösung, wie ich im AB den takt wieder runtersetzen kann?

das minimum liegt nun bei 1110mhz :/
hab das in den einstellungen nicht gefunden, welche option das ist.

mfg

edit:

offenbar ist es "offizielle OC-limits erweitern"
atm. gehts wieder.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. August 2014)

Hier mal die Daten zur RoyalAce mit Neuem PCB wie jene von Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ oder aber auch R9 290 Turboduo!
Auf italienisch:


DATI R9 290 ROYALACE
COLPO DI SCENA!!!
Per curiosità ho spostato il selettore del bios nella posizione interna e come per magia, vga ipersilenziosa!!!!
Medaglia d'oro a club3d per sto popò de scheda

x HORN: ecco i dati che mi hai chiesto
Riepilogo
1040/1350 0mv 0% powertune Asic 84,3%
IDLE
Voltaggio Idle: 0,984
Temperatura Idle 45°
Fan speed: 20%
VRM1:42°
VRM2:42°

YOUTUBE video FullHD:
Voltaggio max: 1,125
Temperatura Idle 56°
Fan speed: 26%
VRM1:48°
VRM2:53°

Unigine Valley:
Voltaggio max: 1,125V 
Temperatura Max 69°
Fan speed Max: 60%
VRM1 Max:74°
VRM2 Max:58°

Con il bios Quiet le ventole sono appena udibili però come al solito è tutta una questione di gusti personali, ciò che va bene a me non è detto che sia tollerante per te ma tanto puoi sempre personalizzare il comportamento delle ventole.
Ad ogni modo, se la lasci stock, con queste temperature così ridicole ti fai un bel profilo ventole su AfterBurner e ti dimentichi pure di averla dentro il pc


----------



## Performer81 (25. August 2014)

Ist eben ein PCs+ Klon.


----------



## Duvar (25. August 2014)

Evga, hier haste wieder was zum Gegentesten 

Taktraten: 950/1250
Core Voltage: -37mV
Power Limit: -5%
Fanspeed: 60% fix

15 min Full HD Burn in Test wie gehabt.

AVG Spannung: 0.961V -0.969V

Logdatei: GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. August 2014)

Die nunmehr 2-te R9 290 Turboduo befindet sich zurzeit im OnlineShop Testlabor und wird dann:
 ---> entweder getaucht, 
----> oder Geld/ Gutschein retourniert.

Hoffe auf Letzteres, ansonsten wird es wohl schlussendlich die RoyalAce werden, falls die Karte nur getauscht werden sollte ... 
Eine weitere, dritte Turboduo moechte ich ganz bestimmt nicht mehr haben wollen!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. August 2014)

Frage : wie finde ich den asic wert raus und was ist das?


----------



## etar (26. August 2014)

In gpuz Rechtsklick. Steht auch bei was es zu bedeuten hat. Bei den r9 290(x) ist es so, umso höher der asic der Karte umso geringer fällt der Vdrop unter Last aus. Es sagt aber nichts über die mögliche übertaktbarkeit des Chips aus.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (26. August 2014)

der asic-wert ist nicht ausgelesen, sondern errechnet.
er ist eigentlich wenig aussagekräftig.
bei mir hat dieser (logischerweise) sich immer wieder verändert, mit jedem bios-update.
mit dem pcs+ bios bei 74.

mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Evga, hier haste wieder was zum Gegentesten
> 
> Taktraten: 950/1250
> Core Voltage: -37mV
> ...



so habe bisl weniger Spannung gegeben, aber trotzdem liegt mehr Spannung bei mir an...also haste einen kleinen Vorteil aber egal  es lag zwischen 0,97 und 0,98v an

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2014)

Öyy du sollst nicht cheaten^^
Ich kann auch noch weniger Spannung anlegen, nur wird das iwann instabil auf dem Desktop.
Hab auf jeden Fall mal neue Profile erstellt.

1. Profil:
-62mV
-26% PL
775/1250


2. Profil:
-62mV
-10% PL
900/1200

3. Profil:
-44mV
-8% PL
950/1250


4. Profil:
+19mV
+15% PL
1100/1250


5. Profil:
+100mV
+25% PL
1150/1250


Normalerweise konnte ich auch weitaus weniger Spannung / PL einstellen für Games, hab das mal kurz getestet, der Takt wird dann auch gehalten.
Diese Werte habe ich jetzt also mit dem Furmark erstellt, natürlich ohne Bildfehler etc.
Meint ihr soll ich das lieber so lassen, oder lieber für die Games anpassen?
Mein Rechner steht auch recht nah an der Heizung, hat also womöglich noch einen negativen Effekt, bin aber alles in allem recht zufrieden, alles im grünen Bereich.
Beim Zocken liegen nur 25% Fanspeed bei mir an (getestet nur mit 950/1250 aktuell), sprich idle Lautstärke von nur 0,8 Sone (zum Vgl MSI TF bei den Nvidias = 1.5 - 1.6 Sone) und die Temps sind natürlich im grünen Bereich.

Was ich noch gerne in Erfahrung bringen würde ist, hat von den 290 Nutzern vllt einer ein Messgerät, womit er den Verbrauch vergleichen kann mit GPU Z und dem Messgerät?
Würde gerne wissen wie akkurat die Software ausliest, denn wenn es nach der Software geht, habe ich ingame mit 950/1250 rund 150-160W Verbrauch, denke auch dass dies hinkommen kann.
Die TriX hat ab Werk ca 215W AVG Verbrauch in Games (Gemessen in Metro hier)  Leistungsaufnahme Gaming - UPDATE: AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der Board-Partner-Karten
Dieser Wert kann natürlich je nach Game auch bissl schwanken.

Eine andere wichtige Info ist, je kühler die Karte, desto geringer der Stromverbrauch. Stromsparer könnten also die Lüfter schneller drehen lassen, von 94°C auf ca 60°C runter = 30W Ersparnis (wurd getestet mit dem Referenzmodell damals), obwohl man außer dem Luffispeed nix geändert hat, also Taktraten etc alles beim alten. Ich vermute, dass GPU Z nicht wirklich stark abweicht und natürlich ist es nicht so genau wie mit einem Messgerät, aber um uns abzusichern, wäre ein Test, hinsichtlich dieser Problematik nicht verkehrt.

Wenn die TriX im  Metro Loop AVG 215W verbraucht @ stock, wird es ja wohl möglich sein, mit ordentlichem undervolting und PL Absenkung und Taktabsenkung, den AVG Verbrauch weiter zu drücken.
So gesehen hätte man mit rund 150-160W Verbrauch und den angelegten 950/1250 fast Titan Leistung (2% drunter) und glaub 12% mehr Power wie eine Referenz GTX 780.
Die Leute warten ja jetzt auf Tonga und sind zum Teil extremst enttäuscht hier, weil eine TDP von 190W angegeben wurde und dies sei ja nun ein Witz gegenüber der 750 Ti, welche im übrigen mit der deutlich stärkeren R9 285 verglichen wird   Wie auch immer, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass man mit rund 150-160W die Leistung von 3x 750 TI bekomme, finde ich das eine gute Sache und das man AMD Karten auch deutlich sparsamer fahren kann und dabei natürlich mit ordentlich Power daherkommt, sollte allen hier klar sein. AMD gibt seinen Karten halt ab Werk ordentlich Saft drauf, sodass man die auch ohne Spannungserhöhung super übertakten kann (meistens).
Wie dem auch sei, ich schweife ab, wir haben unsere neue Maxwell R9 290


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. August 2014)

Warum cheat ? ich habe doch sogar mehr Spannung anliegen als du  liegt ja am asic  wenn ich nun deine 0,6v anliegen hätte , dann wäre sie nochn tick kühler  oder habe unrecht ?

ich zocke zur Zeit nur mit 900/1200@ -63mv......


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> *wir wollen konstante werte sehen *


 
Was denn nu? 
Akzeptiere deinen Einwand, ist wurscht.
Stellste, wenn du aufhören willst mit dem Zocken, die Spannung wieder so ein, dass es zu keinen Problemen kommt im idle, oder sind -62mV stable im idle?
Hab das ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so richtig getestet alles, weil beim zocken könnte ich viel weniger Spannung / PL anlegen.

PS Haben doch ca selbe ASIC Mensch, habe 81.5


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was denn nu?
> Akzeptiere deinen Einwand, ist wurscht.
> Stellste, wenn du aufhören willst mit dem Zocken, die Spannung wieder so ein, dass es zu keinen Problemen kommt im idle, oder sind -62mV stable im idle?
> Hab das ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so richtig getestet alles, weil beim zocken könnte ich viel weniger Spannung / PL anlegen.
> ...



stable in idle.....geht auch weniger..aber nett im idle  scheiss ram


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2014)

PL auf 0 bei -62mV?
Hab da ja -10% bei 900/1250 mit -37mV eingestellt.
Jetzt hab ich mal auf 900/1200 -62mV und -10% PL eingestellt, mal sehen wie es sich verhält über die Zeit.
Hab 0.914V anliegen jetzt im idle.


----------



## Euda (26. August 2014)

@Duvar:
Gut zu wissen bzgl. der 30W Ersparnis ggü. den Referenz-Temperaturen bei 60°C. Gestern nach einer Stunde Far Cry 3 61°C maximale GPU-Temp. (Push: Corsair SP120 (Kurve: 50-60°C -> 1200 RPM; 60-70°C -> 1500 RPM), Pull: Corsair SP120 @ 900 RPM permanent), bin nun sehr zufrieden. 

EDIT:
Hm, Undervolting werde ich ebenfalls mal testen, jedoch nicht mit Furmark, keine Lust auf 'ne tote GPU.

Die -63mV im Idle erreiche ich ebenso für's erste, inkl. FHD-Playback:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann damit nun seit 20 Minuten problemlos surfen, rumidlen oder Bilder via Photoshop bearbeiten. Last (Far Cry 3) werde ich nun testen.
Edit:
Nice, konnte soeben Far Cry 3 problemlos mit -94mV ohne Artefakt spielen, habe jedoch nur 15 Minuten getestet. Die Spannung hielt sich bei konstantem Takt und 100% GPU-Last zwischen 1.031V und 1.039V auf. FC3 ist jedoch nicht sehr gut geeignet zum spotten von Artefakten - das Spiel flimmert an jeder erdenklichen Ecke, sodass entweder Artefakte unter dem Geflimmer untergehen oder Geflimmer mit Artefakten verwechselt werden könnten.  Im Idle ist das ganze natürlich nicht streifenfrei, hier kann ich maximal -72mV einstellen.
MfG,
Euda :>


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2014)

Hier mal ein screen wie es beim surfen aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hört sich hervorragend an Euda 


Edit: Müsste der Fehler eigentlich direkt auftauchen wenn es instabil ist im idle?
Jetzt knapp über 10 min und keinerlei Fehler.


----------



## Euda (26. August 2014)

Ich schätze mal, das wird sich ebenso verhalten wie unter 3D-Last - die Karte benötigt nach einer gewissen Zeit etwas mehr Spannung und kann somit auch erst nach einigen Minuten Streifen anzeigen. Zu meiner UV-Geschichte habe ich nochmal meinen Post oben editiert, werde das auch in anderen Titeln noch ausführlich testen. Bei -94mV schmiert mir die Kiste jedoch direkt nach dem ALT+TABen via Blackscreen ab - ergo unpraktikabel. :<
Bin mal gespannt, wann resp. ob überhaupt mal ein BIOS-Editor für die Hawaii-Karten erscheint.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. August 2014)

Ja. Ich warte auch schon ewig.


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2014)

Hab jetzt mal eine Stunde getestet (gezockt).
Taktraten 900/1200 mit -62mV und -10% PL
Das ganze natürlich mit minimaler Lüfterdrehzahl (25%=0,8 Sone).
Der Takt schwankte natürlich gelegentlich, liegt jedoch am Spiel.
Durchaus spielbar das ganze, wenn man selbst Hand anlegt (  ) ist es doch immer am besten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


Es liegen meist 0.961 - 0.969V an, wenn ich mir die Logdatei mal so ansehe.
Temperaturen sind natürlich auch super, dafür dass alles auf Minimum Speed läuft.
AVG Verbrauch liegt bei ca 125-130W, wenn man GPU Z glauben schenken darf.


----------



## IDome (26. August 2014)

Hab ein wenig Probleme mit meiner MSI R9 290 Gaming. Sie hat laut GPUZ, mit +/- 0 Core Voltage im Afterburner, bereits 1,203v unter Last. Im Idle beläuft sie die Spannung bei 0,977v. Jetzt hab ich gesehen, dass viele R9 290 mit wesentlich weniger Spannung Stock auskommen. Die Temperaturen meiner Karte sind auch extrem hoch. Komme oft ins Temperaturlimit bei Spielen. Sofern ich die Spannung im Afterburner senke bekomme ich jedoch Blackscreens im 2d Betrieb. Sobald eine 3D Anwendung startet komme ich auch mit -12 mv gut aus. Dem Spannungsgekoppeltem Speicher sei dank. :>

Sollte ich die Karte wohl zur RMA schicken? Immerhin laufe ich ständig ins Temp Limit obwohl ich die Karte lediglich mit 1000/13000 betreibe. :/ Wie sehen bei euch denn die Sapnnungsspitzen laut GPUZ aus?

PS: Habe bereits die Wärmeleitpaste durch MX-4 erneuert. Hat 1-2 Grad gebracht. Das Problem ist jedoch noch immer da. :/


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2014)

Schau dir lieber die durchschnittliche Spannung an.
Hier mal ein weiterer Gametest:

950/1250 (später wurde der Speichertakt auf 1200 runtergesetzt um zu schauen ob sich was tut bei der Spannung, also nicht wundern wenn ihr den Log auslest) 
-44mV und -8% PL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here

Hier liegen im Schnitt rund 1V an, also machen die popeligen 50MHz mehr schon was aus 

@IDome: Falls du die Karte noch zurück geben kannst, hol dir bitte entweder die VaporX oder die TriX oder die PCS+


----------



## Schmenki (26. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe jetzt auch ein wenig mehr UV betrieben und getestet.
Aufgrund des schwachen Arctic Kühlers in Verbindung mit SW2 und Grundplatte sind die VRM1 Temps nicht wirklich dolle.
Aber denke mit dem Ergebnis kann man leben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spannung würde unter Last noch etwas drunter gehen aber unter 2D bekomme ich dann streifen.

Unter 2D liegt jetzt eine Spannung von 0,898V an.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2014)

Der nächste Test (Gaming)

1100/1250 +19mV +15%PL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here

Angelegt wurden im Schnitt ca 1.070V. Nicht wundern wegen den Taktschwankungen auf 500MHz etc, musste oft auf den Desktop bzw auch beim speichern etc schwankt der Takt, aber beim spielen nicht wirklich.
Einen letzten Test mach ich aber noch, dann wars das


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. August 2014)

ASIC 73,6 %... ist das gut?  PCS+


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2014)

Sagt nicht viel aus die ASIC, also keinen Kopf deswegen machen. Hatte Karten die unter 70% ASIC hatten und deutlich besser abgingen wie die selbe Karte mit ~85% ASIC.

Finaler Gaming Test:

1160/1250 +100mV +25%PL





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here

AVG Spannung 1.125V 
War diesmal ein kürzerer Test, reicht jedoch aus um die max Temps und die Spannung aufzudecken.
Beim letzten Profil, welcher jetzt genutzt wurde, habe ich auch nicht groß Feintuning dran betrieben, weil nutzen werde ich den sowieso nie wirklich.

Zur Info: Mit +200mV (Trixx) werden 1200 - 1220 MHz Coretakt fehlerfrei gehalten, nur wird die GPU dann natürlich zu laut, weil das muss ja auch weggekühlt werden.
Bei 100mV oben drauf und 1160/1250 erreicht VRM1 wie ihr seht schon 98°C, bei einem max Fanspeed von 49%, was schon deutlich zu hören ist.
Zur Erinnerung: 50% Fanspeed entsprechen bei der TriX = 4,7 Sone (PCGH Test)
Die PCGH hat zB für 1150/1500 +61mV +50% PL genutzt, ich hab jetzt nur 25% PL genutzt und dafür jedoch +100mV.
Welches wohl der bessere Weg ist?
Lieber weniger Spannung und PL höher stellen oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Euda (26. August 2014)

IDome schrieb:


> Hab ein wenig Probleme mit meiner MSI R9 290 Gaming. Sie hat laut GPUZ, mit +/- 0 Core Voltage im Afterburner, bereits 1,203v unter Last. Im Idle beläuft sie die Spannung bei 0,977v. Jetzt hab ich gesehen, dass viele R9 290 mit wesentlich weniger Spannung Stock auskommen. Die Temperaturen meiner Karte sind auch extrem hoch. Komme oft ins Temperaturlimit bei Spielen. Sofern ich die Spannung im Afterburner senke bekomme ich jedoch Blackscreens im 2d Betrieb. Sobald eine 3D Anwendung startet komme ich auch mit -12 mv gut aus. Dem Spannungsgekoppeltem Speicher sei dank. :>
> 
> Sollte ich die Karte wohl zur RMA schicken? Immerhin laufe ich ständig ins Temp Limit obwohl ich die Karte lediglich mit 1000/13000 betreibe. :/ Wie sehen bei euch denn die Sapnnungsspitzen laut GPUZ aus?
> 
> PS: Habe bereits die Wärmeleitpaste durch MX-4 erneuert. Hat 1-2 Grad gebracht. Das Problem ist jedoch noch immer da. :/


 
Hast du beim WLP-Wechsel auf die Schrauben aufgelöst? Falls nicht kann das problematisch werden mit der RMA 1.2 Volt avg. @ Stock ist echt ne Menge :/


----------



## Roundy (26. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> ASIC 73,6 %... ist das gut?  PCS+


 
ich hab nen asic von 72,5 bei der gleiche karte, meine macht 1100/1400MHz bei ca. 1,14V mit...
also nicht wirklich überragend aber auch nicht schlecht...
das asic sagt im grunde einfach nur aus, ob die karte mehr oder weniger spannung pro takt braucht, für uns "normal übertaktende" Menschen also 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sagt nicht viel aus die ASIC, also keinen Kopf deswegen machen. Hatte Karten die unter 70% ASIC hatten und deutlich besser abgingen wie die selbe Karte mit ~85% ASIC.
> 
> Finaler Gaming Test:
> 
> ...




 mit welchen game getestet?

 also wenn ich -6mv einstelle bei 1100/1400mhz , dann liegen 1,10-1,14v an

 bei 1160/1400mhz mit +100mv dann liegen schon 1,17-1,20v an


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2014)

Risen3 @ 4k


----------



## Performer81 (26. August 2014)

Bei +100 avg 1,125 klingt unglaubwürdig. Meinst wohl 1,25v.


----------



## DanySahne83 (26. August 2014)

@Duvar: wie schaut bei dir die 24/7 einstellung aus?
ich habe bei meiner 24/7 einstellung folgendes:
-25mV
Powerlimit 0%
CoreClock 1000
MemoryClock 1300 
läuft sehr stabil.

ich hab auch die R9 290 Tri-X OC, aber so wie ich deine Einstellungen sehe ist meine ne richtige undervolt Krücke, bei mehr als -25mV immer Blackscreen. 
Schaltest du während dem spielen erst deine Profile um, oder wie schaffst du es, das du keine Blackscreen bekommst oder mache ich etwas falsch? Ich bin
noch Neuling im undervolten/ PC allgemein...


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2014)

Hab doch zig Logdateien hochgeladen, kannst es gerne überprüfen Performer81.
24/7 aktuell 900/1200 mit -62mV und -10% PL
Ich schalte da auch nix um, die Profile sind sowohl im idle, als auch beim Zocken stabil.
Reicht für alles und auch im idle stürzt nix ab, hab es die ganze Zeit so laufen seit heute. (abgesehen von meinen Tests die ich heute durchgeführt hab)

Meine 5 Profile aktuell:

1. Profil:
-62mV
-26% PL
775/1200


2. Profil:
-62mV
-10% PL
900/1200

3. Profil:
-44mV
-8% PL
950/1250


4. Profil:
+19mV
+15% PL
1100/1250


5. Profil:
+100mV
+25% PL
1150/1250


Nicht jede Karte erzielt diese Ergebnisse, manche sind schlechter und manche sind besser, spielt also keine Rolle ob man die selbe Karte hat, da jede Karte ein Unikat ist.
Ich habe es heute nur mit einem Game getestet, vllt ist es bei anderen Games instabil, ich weiß es noch nicht.
Habe ja sonst immer Trixx benutzt und seit gestern wieder den MSI Afterburner und bei Trixx konnte man halt nicht undervolten, sondern nur mit dem PL jonglieren, von dem her brauche ich noch Zeit zum testen.

Edit: Die FPS steigen beim Zocken um 2-3 FPS wenn ich den Speicher auf ~1350-1400 stelle, bei den ersten 3 Profilen, kann das aber zu Instabiltäten führen, bzw bei mir tut es das im idle dann.


----------



## DanySahne83 (26. August 2014)

nein, nein nicht falsch verstehen... das sind hier meine erste Versuche im undervolten, ich dachte vielleicht hast du da Tipps für mich.
Bin auch krätfig am googeln und beim lesen. Jop, an meiner Karte sehe ich, das da jede eigen ist da meine nicht so willig ist


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2014)

Spiel mal ne Runde, lass aber GPU Z mitloggen und lad das ganze dann hoch, dann können wir mal sehen was so anliegt.
Am besten schau wie ich das immer gemacht hab, Screen von den Settings, bei GPU Z Sensoren auf max stellen vor dem screen und vor dem spielen natürlich den Haken zum mitloggen rein setzen.


----------



## DanySahne83 (26. August 2014)

thx, morgen lass ich dann mal mitloggen beim zocken und lade dann alles hoch. Für heute bin ich raus...


----------



## ATIR290 (26. August 2014)

Kann dieses, mein nun 6 Jahre altes Netzteil der Grund sein fuer meine beiden fehlerhaften, defekten R9 290 Turboduo Karten
und ist dieses BQ Netzteil wirklich sooo schlecht.
Kann echt das Netzteil meine beiden, gerade 1 bis 3 Tage alten Turboduo's "zerfetzt"  haben?

Leises Netzteil System Power(S6) 550W 80plus be quiet! Silent PSU & Cooling for your PC

Sollte es aber in einigen Wochen sicherlich auswechseln lassen und ein ATX 2.4 Netzteil besorgen!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal eine Stunde getestet (gezockt).
> Taktraten 900/1200 mit -62mV und -10% PL
> Das ganze natürlich mit minimaler Lüfterdrehzahl (25%=0,8 Sone).
> Der Takt schwankte natürlich gelegentlich, liegt jedoch am Spiel.
> ...





 so hier mal 2h stunden bf4 mit 900/1200mhz @ -62mv und -10 PL . Es lagen avg 0,985v und 25% fixt Grakaluffi  Muss dazu sagen hier im geschlossenem raum wurde es recht stickig


----------



## derneuemann (27. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Kann dieses, mein nun 6 Jahre altes Netzteil der Grund sein fuer meine beiden fehlerhaften, defekten R9 290 Turboduo Karten
> und ist dieses BQ Netzteil wirklich sooo schlecht.
> Kann echt das Netzteil meine beiden, gerade 1 bis 3 Tage alten Turboduo's "zerfetzt"  haben?
> 
> ...


 
Da frag doch mal bei Threshold nach, der kennt sehr viele Netzteile und beratet in der Richtung auch sehr gerne. Kannst du auch direkt per PN anschreiben

Weil normal ist das mit der Anzahl deiner defekten Karten definitiv nicht!


----------



## Matze211 (27. August 2014)

Guten Morgen liebe Freunde 
ich möchte mal zu Testzwecken meine 290X zur normalen 290 machen. Später soll sie natürlich wieder als X laufen. Da aber gestern meine Tauschakarte gekommen und es eine Tri-X 290 ohne X ist, wollte ich wissen, ob ich die Andere "downgraden????" kann. 
Der Zweck sollte ersichtlich sein. Ich möchte Crossfire ausprobieren und die normale Tri-X danach verkaufen.


----------



## JaniZz (27. August 2014)

Moin,  
sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, da die ersten powercolor r9 290er auch nur per BIOS beschnitten wurden. 

Wenn es auf Anhieb nicht klappt mit einen aktuellen BIOS,  würde ich mal eines der ersten von powercolor nehmen und es damit probieren.


----------



## Performer81 (27. August 2014)

DU kannst auch Crossfire mit einer 290x und einer 290 machen.


----------



## JaniZz (27. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> DU kannst auch Crossfire mit einer 290x und einer 290 machen.



Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das vernünftig läuft.


----------



## Performer81 (27. August 2014)

Laufen Tuts schon. Ob so perfekt wie mit 2 identischen, k.A.


----------



## site_2 (27. August 2014)

gibt es eigentlich noch laufend Blackscreens/Bluescreens bei den r9 290er Karten oder nicht mehr?


----------



## JaniZz (27. August 2014)

Meines Wissens nach nicht


----------



## site_2 (27. August 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach nicht



Ok hoffe du hast recht, mag gleich loslegen wenn meine Hardware ( unter anderem r9 290) kommt.


----------



## crusherd (27. August 2014)

Hi,

Ich plane demnächst mir eine 290 Vapor-X zu holen.
Dazu habe ich 2 Fragen:
Wie site_2 gefragt hat, gibt es noch Black-/Bluescreens? Möchte nicht das gleiche Fiasko wie mit der Sapphire HD 7870 erleben.

Passt das bequiet e9 480W für die Vapor-X? Aktuell habe ich ca. 220-250W Verbrauch unter Last. Mein 2600k ist auf 4-4,5 GHz übertaktet (4 GHz alle Kerne, 4,5 GHz ein Kern) und leicht undervoltet (-0,010V). Die Graka ist @Stock. Möchte mit der Vapor-X mal Titanfall auf Extreme und andere Games auf Max spielen.
Genauere Daten zu meinem Rechner sind im Profil und genauere Verbrauchswerte kann ich ab Freitag nachmittag liefern. 

Danke und Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. August 2014)

Titenfall ist ein Witz. Netzteil passt.

Bluescrenn/Blackscreen nur noch extrem selten.

Kleines Bildchen meinerseits:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (27. August 2014)

so eben noch die gehäuse luffis eingebaut, war ne ganz schöne fummelei.
Da der CPU kühler im weg war, wurden die gegengewinde bei einem lüfter mit sekundenkleber drangeklebt, hält jetzt aber 
hier noch nen paar bilder:
Gruß
Edit: seht ihr die bilder und es liegt nur an meiner leitung?
der staub schaut nur so extrem aus wegen dem blitz.. sind sauber 
Gruß


----------



## crusherd (27. August 2014)

Wow, das ging ja fix. Danke für die Info.  

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## ATIR290 (27. August 2014)

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Wie sind bitte die Abessungen dieses NT, ist die Laenge die 160mm oder ist es die Breite, welche das Mass 150mm betraegt.
Die Breite sollte die Laenge sein, da wo die Luftloecher, Steckeranschluesse sind, oder etwa nicht?
Hie Hoehe ist klar, nur was bitte ist die Laenge und was die Breite. Wenn ich das erste Bild bei Geizhals betrachte?
Muesste dies NEU kaufen fuer meine R9 290


Dank Euch!


----------



## Roundy (27. August 2014)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten denk ich das wird so sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (27. August 2014)

Danke, also so wie ich meinte... Da eben meine derzeitiges NT Maße B=150 x Tiefe 140 x 84 ausweist


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Es ist vollbracht 
Habe die TriX komplett auseinander genommen und gereinigt + Gelid Extreme aufgetragen.
Eins vorweg, im Vergleich zu der Pampe / Zement welche bei meinem 4770K von Intel genutzt wurde, kam hier deutlich hochwertigere Wärmeleitpaste ab Werk zum Einsatz. 
Ob ich irgendetwas verbockt habe bzw ob der Chip nun kühler bleibt, werde ich überprüfen, habe ja genug Testergebnisse vorliegen, welche vor kurzem hier festgehalten wurden.
Idle Temp ist grad bei 33°C, glaub die war vorher auf 37°C wenn ich mich nicht irre. (Ich irrte und es waren 34°C im idle vorher sehe ich grad)
Werde mal paar Runden Furmark etc starten.

Idle





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Laut dem Hardwareluxx Test der TriX beträgt die idle Temperatur 36°C, im Moment ist sie auf 34°C und das nicht, 
weil ich die jetzt runter getaktet habe, die ist auch mit dem Werkstakt auf 33°C gewesen, hatte das ganze schon paar Minuten laufen, hab dann aber GPU Z neu gestartet.
Im idle hat sich also kaum was getan.


Edit:

So Freunde der Nacht, hier mein erstes Resultat.
Zur Erinnerung die alten Werte für 950/1250 Furmark Full HD 15 min run http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-978.html#post6734898

Neue Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here

Max Temp steht zwar 64°C, aber wenn ihr euch den Log anschaut, werdet ihr sehen, das es sich auf 63°C fixiert hat und nur 2-3 mal innerhalb des 15min Tests für eine Sekunde auf 64°C war, 
von dem her würde ich das ganze eher mit 63°C attestieren. Alter Furmark Wert resultierte bei 67°C durchgängig, sprich 4°C kühler jetzt, 
klar sollte man keine Wunder erwarten, aber wie schauts aus mit dem VRM Temps?

Alte Werte Vrm1 = 76°C und Vrm2 = 52°C
Neue Werte Vrm1 = 72°C und Vrm2 = 49°C

Auch hier eine leichte Verbesserung, die Karte wurde natürlich auch gereinigt und von Staub etc befreit, vllt liegt es auch daran, oder weil ich bei diesem run ein bissl weniger Spannung angelegt hab, sehe ich grad 



Final Test:

Dieses mal aber wirklich alles exakt gleich eingestellt, selben Tools genutzt (Trixx), damit wir einen richtigen Vergleich haben.
Taktraten 1100/1400 +12mV +25%PL 15 min Furmark Full HD run.

Alte Resultate: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-974.html#post6730249

GPU Temp alt = 79°C max / VRM1 alt = 103°C / VRM2 alt = 59°C
GPU Temp neu = 73°C max / VRM1 neu = 98°C / VRM2 neu = 55°C





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here



Fazit:

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall gute WLP aufzutragen, die Resultate liegen auf der Hand, sowohl bei geringeren Taktraten, 
als auch bei stärkerem OC hat diese einfache und kostengünstige Maßnahme Wunder bewirkt.
Manch einer wird sagen, öhm 6°C GPU Core und 5°C kühlere VRMs sind ja nix, aber diese 6°C wirken sich dann ggf bei der Lüfterkurve drastisch aus, 
so dass aus einer leisen Karte, eine lautere entsteht.
Desweiteren hatte ich ja bereits in meinen vorherigen posts erwähnt, dass eine kühlere Karte weniger verbraucht, auch diese Tendenz könnt ihr bei dem GPU Z Screen ablesen. 
Übrigens sind die scores allesamt auch leicht höher nun.
Wundert euch nicht, dass auf dem GPU Z Screen jetzt anstelle von max 60% Fanspeed 62% stehen, denn ich hab erst GPU Z gestartet und danach den Lüfter auf 60% gefixt, 
da wurde nun die 2% mehr Fanspeed als max Wert geloggt, aber in dem Logbericht könnt ihr sehen, dass vor Teststart auf 60% gefixt wurde.

Es ist jetzt leider wieder ein längerer post und Test geworden, als mir lieb ist, aber ich denke es ist ein nützlicher Test für uns alle.
Nun können wir mal die Ergebnisse nachträglich mit den Ergebnissen der VaporX vergleichen.

VaporX mit selben Einstellungen, sogar 5% weniger PL (= weniger Verbrauch & Hitze)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-973.html#post6727564

Taktraten 1100/1400

VaporX GPU Temp max 78°C vs TriX+Gelid Extreme WLP GPU Temp max 73°C
VaporX VRM1 Temp max 94°C vs TriX+Gelid Extreme WLP VRM1 Temp max 98°C
VaporX VRM2 Temp max 69°C vs TriX+Gelid Extreme WLP VRM2 Temp max 55°C

TriX erreicht also 5°C kühlere GPU Temp und 14°C kühlere VRM2 Temp, VRM1 ist die Vapor jedoch 4 Grad kühler, immerhin, 
vorher war der VRM1 Unterschied 9°C, da lesen sich 4°C Differenz doch weitaus besser 
Durch diese Maßnahme wird die TriX jedoch leiser als die VaporX unter Last, vorher waren sie gleich laut bzw ab Werk die VaporX lauter unter Last, 
aber wir haben ja hier Taktraten angepasst etc., sodass wir meist entweder auf 25% max Fanspeed oder auf 35% max Fanspeed laufen lassen. (bei selber Fanspeed unter Last sind die gleich laut die Vapor und TriX)
Nichts desto trotz könnte ich nun unter Last die Lüfter leiser drehen lassen, so lange wir nicht die Lüfter auf Minimum laufen lassen.
Also Leute weg mit der alten Paste und rauf mit der frisch kühlen Gelid Extreme 

Bedenkt bitte auch, dass Sapphire hier keine crap WLP verwendet hat, wenn ich so die Temps von manch anderen Custom 290ern sehe (MSI etc), habe ich die Vermutung, 
dass es sich bei denen weitaus mehr lohnen könnte, weil da ab Werk eventuell noch schlechtere WLP genutzt wurde.
Miserabel aufgetragen oder deutlich zu viel WLP wurde ab Werk auch nicht genutzt, also ein Pluspunkt für Sapphire.
Habe übrigens noch 3-4 Fotos gemacht (schrott quali und nicht wirklich großartig interessantes zu sehen), aber die reiche ich dann demnächst nach, wenn ich das Kabel vom Handy finde.



Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## derneuemann (28. August 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> Wie sind bitte die Abessungen dieses NT, ist die Laenge die 160mm oder ist es die Breite, welche das Mass 150mm betraegt.
> Die Breite sollte die Laenge sein, da wo die Luftloecher, Steckeranschluesse sind, oder etwa nicht?
> ...



Ein ATX Netzteil ist genormt, daher immer 150mm breit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht
> Habe die TriX komplett auseinander genommen und gereinigt + Gelid Extreme aufgetragen.
> Eins vorweg, im Vergleich zu der Pampe / Zement welche bei meinem 4770K von Intel genutzt wurde, kam hier deutlich hochwertigere Wärmeleitpaste ab Werk zum Einsatz.
> Ob ich irgendetwas verbockt habe bzw ob der Chip nun kühler bleibt, werde ich überprüfen, habe ja genug Testergebnisse vorliegen, welche vor kurzem hier festgehalten wurden.
> ...


War doch easy going.


----------



## X2theZ (28. August 2014)

crusherd schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich plane demnächst mir eine 290 Vapor-X zu holen.
> Dazu habe ich 2 Fragen:
> Wie site_2 gefragt hat, gibt es noch Black-/Bluescreens? Möchte nicht das gleiche Fiasko wie mit der Sapphire HD 7870 erleben.



Hatte ich mit meiner noch kein einziges mal. 



crusherd schrieb:


> Passt das bequiet e9 480W für die Vapor-X?



Jap!



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kleines Bildchen meinerseits:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ein Witz, dass die schöne Seite immer unten sein muss. Ebenso bei deiner WaKü!
Bin dafür, dass die Hersteller auch gespiegelte PCB's anbieten


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. August 2014)

Fand ich schon immer komisch, geben sich alle immer mühe mit dem Design  und man sieht es eh nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. August 2014)

Dafür gibts doch iATX


----------



## derneuemann (28. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch iATX



Ach, du meinst ITX...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ach, du meinst ITX...


http://www.abload.de/img/dsc_0052-1mm6v.jpg

Anders herum eingebaut = iATX


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. August 2014)

Jungs....leider kann ich 8 Tage nicht mehr mit testen........da wir aufn Weg im Urlaub sind....nun kann sich meine vapor....sich auch ausruhen


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Dann erhol dich mal gut.
Ich bin noch mal die Ergebnisse durchgegangen und bei 950/1250 hat deine Vapor deutlich bessere Resultate erzielt.
Haste dein Rechner in den Kühlschrank gepackt oder aufn Balkon?


----------



## derneuemann (28. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/img/dsc_0052-1mm6v.jpg
> 
> Anders herum eingebaut = iATX


 
Ist der Begriff genormt? Kenne ich noch garnicht...


----------



## Roundy (28. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jungs....leider kann ich 8 Tage nicht mehr mit testen........da wir aufn Weg im Urlaub sind....nun kann sich meine vapor....sich auch ausruhen


 
na dann viel spaß mit der family 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. August 2014)

Kälte auf Hawaii - dass ich das noch erleben darf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaniZz (28. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kälte auf Hawaii - dass ich das noch erleben darf.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=765035"/>



Was hast du unter volllast? 

Bei mir im extrem Fall 48 Grad.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dann erhol dich mal gut.
> Ich bin noch mal die Ergebnisse durchgegangen und bei 950/1250 hat deine Vapor deutlich bessere Resultate erzielt.
> Haste dein Rechner in den Kühlschrank gepackt oder aufn Balkon?



Danke

No im stickigen Büro 




Roundy schrieb:


> na dann viel spaß mit der family
> Gruß



Danke 

muss mir morgen hier erstmal ein neues Smarti kaufen , mein altes Samsung Galaxy S gibt gerade so langsam den Geist auf......hat ja auch schon 5Jahre aufn Puckel  Mal schauen ob MM hier in der Nähe das neue HTC One M8 in grey vorrätig  hat  Möchte kein Plastikbomber ala Samsung S5 usw haben


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Hab jetzt mal ne Stunde getestet (Spiel) mit 900/1200.
Die Testresultate sind so gut wie identisch wie ohne Gelid Extreme.
Irgendwie wird der Unterschied erst deutlich, wenn wirklich mehr anliegt (Takt+Spannung), weil mit minimaler Lüfterdrehzahl habe ich nun 69°C erreicht, davor waren es max 70°C.
Die Vapor von EVGA hat mit den selben Settings 70°C erreicht nach ner Runde Zocken, aber bei meinen VRMs hat sich in diesem Beispiel nix geändert, ok ich hab an denen auch nichts gemacht 
Muss mal schauen, wann ich wirklich an der neuen WLP profitiere, also bei welchem Takt, in niederen Gefilden auf jeden Fall nicht wirklich.
VRM Temps auch identisch, was mir aber noch aufgefallen ist bei dem rumgeteste ist, dass die Temp deutlich langsamer ansteigt wie vorher.
Also wirklich schau werde ich aus der Sache nicht, hätte wenigstens 4-5 Grad Differenz erwartet.

Edit: hab mir mal die Logdatei angeschaut, also auf 69°C war die nur ganz kurz, ansonsten mehrheitlich bei 66-67°C. Falls ich mal das Menü öffne ingame oder porte etc sinkt die Temp natürlich schnell ab und brauch dann wieder, echt schwer dies alles "fair" zu analysieren. Teste jetzt mal 1100/1250, mal sehen wie es dort ausschaut.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. August 2014)

Ich dachte du hast die wlp der vrms auch erneuert?

schade das so eine Vaporkammer nix bringt ....wäre schön wenn sie min 5Grad weniger als eine tri hätte 

ich habe auch noch die gelid extreme zuhause liegen  habe mal bei meiner alten Asus DCII Top 7950 diese wlp damit beschmiert


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Also hab mal mit 1100/1250 getestet beim Zocken, kein Unterschied...
So viel zur Gelid Extreme 
Komisch das es beim Furmark deutliche Unterschiede gab.

10 min Furmark Test 1150/1400 +81mV +30%PL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Davor war es nach 6 min bei 82°C, nun nach ca 10 min 79°C

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Roundy (28. August 2014)

weil furmark die karte nicht wie ein spiel belastet und viel mehr aufheizt.. da merkste temp unterschiede eher...
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Könnte wer mit einem anderen Modell der 290 vllt 10 min Furmark laufen lassen mit den selben Settings?
Jedoch müssten die die prozentuale Einstellung der Lüfter so anpassen, dass ca 3000 RPM entstehen.
Wird eventuell nicht 60% betragen wie bei den Sapphire Karten.
PCS+ ASUS MSI etc alles was ihr habt, wäre schön mal die Unterschiede zu sehen.


----------



## Roundy (28. August 2014)

kann ich gleich machen 
ist in arbeit 
gehäuse luffis auf min.
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Mach ruhig Gehäuse Luffis auf auf mittlere Stellung.


----------



## Roundy (28. August 2014)

so gesagt, getan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier noch das logfile:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstaunlich ist, dass die PCS+ das solide weggkühlt, ist gar nicht so viel schlechter was die temps betrifft... man muss halt bedenken, dass bei meiner karte 100mV mehr durchgejagt werden 
So jetzt ist der rest dran 
Gruß
Edit: die gehäuse luffis waren meine 140er auf min, und die 120er nen bissl höher, so dass ungefähr gleich viel rein wie raus geht 
Edit No. 2: bei dir hält die karte aber ihren takt nicht ganz, und stell das nächste mal bitte die refresh rate auf 0,1 dann ists genauer


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Danke für den Test, sieht doch ganz gut aus.
Naja das mit den 100mV ist mir nicht ganz koscher.
Schau mal was für ein Verbrauch bei mir herrscht bzw Stromstärke.
Deine GPU wird zwar ein wenig wärmer, aber dafür ist auch bei dir der VRM1 deutlich kühler, wie heiß wurde die Vapor?
Jop der Rest ist dran.


----------



## Roundy (28. August 2014)

oha... woran liegt das?
kann das am asic liegen, weil du hattest ja glaub iwas um die 82 ich hab eins von 72,5%...
Erstaunlich, das die PCS+ beim VRM1 niedriger ist... ist ja ansonsten deren knackpunkt. 
Gruß
Edit: ist das normal bei dir mit dem takt? oder nur in furmark?


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Du kannst gerne die Furmark Tests (15 min Tests) von mir wiederholen, hatte da immer sichtbar höheren Score und Frames wie die VaporX von Evga.


----------



## Roundy (28. August 2014)

was für nen takt soll ich nehmen?
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Kannst ja mal die Settings von hier nachstellen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-983.html#post6741128
Wären dann 2 runs. (15 min Benchmark Full Hd)


----------



## Roundy (28. August 2014)

werd ich morgen mal in angriff nehmen 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> so gesagt, getan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir liegen auch bei +100mv auch  so avg 1,19v an


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne die Furmark Tests (15 min Tests) von mir wiederholen, hatte da immer sichtbar höheren Score und Frames wie die VaporX von Evga.


liegt daran das ich W7 nutze und du W8


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Bei mir scheint da was nicht zu stimmen, es sei denn, es liegt an den Komponenten auf der Platine...
1.070V im Schnitt bei 1150/1400 mit +81mV und +30% PL. 
Die Unterschiede zu euren Karten ist einfach zu hoch, dafür ist die Stromstärke bei mir deutlich höher.
Wie gesagt werd ich nicht wirklich schlau daraus.


----------



## Roundy (28. August 2014)

hier mal nummer 1.
in benches schneidet sie nicht so gut ab, kann aber auch am treiber liegen 
also die fps.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings kann ich noch keinen neuen drauf machen, weil ich erst meine tabelle vervollständigen will^^
Die temps hängen ja mit der luffikurve zusammen, hattet ihr die iwie gefixt?
jetzt der zweite...
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Na wir haben auf 60% gefixt, orientiere dich halt an den RPMs und passe deine Lüfter an.
Klick auch demnächst bitte mal bei GPU Z die Werte so an, dass die max Werte direkt zu sehen sind.
Bei dir wären es halt 66-67%. Die Größe der einzelnen Lüfter sollte aber auch eine Rolle hier spielen, weiß jetzt grad nicht wie groß die sind bei all den Karten.
Boah, was für ein Unterschied beim Score... Da stimmt doch was nicht.


----------



## Roundy (28. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na wir haben auf 60% gefixt, orientiere dich halt an den RPMs und passe deine Lüfter an.
> Klick auch demnächst bitte mal bei GPU Z die Werte so an, dass die max Werte direkt zu sehen sind.
> Bei dir wären es halt 66-67%. Die Größe der einzelnen Lüfter sollte aber auch eine Rolle hier spielen, weiß jetzt grad nicht wie groß die sind bei all den Karten.



Werd ich dann morgen machen, im moment lass ichs einfach so druberlaufen...
Ist dann halt primär für die punktzahl, wobei der lufter jetzt beim zweiten test auch nicht uber 67% gedreht hat.
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Jo habs gesehen im Logbericht, aber wie gesagt, sei so lieb und lass die max Werte direkt anzeigen bei GPU Z.


----------



## Roundy (28. August 2014)

hab ich jetzt gemacht, die rpm können ja nicht so ganz stimmen, da gibbet wohl nen kleinen fehler 
dann hier der zweite test:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


morgen nochmal mit gefixten lüftern.
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2014)

Merkwürdig, dein score ist so gut wie gleichauf wie wenn meine Karte mit 950/1250 läuft.
Für einen richtigen Vergleich halt direkt zu Beginn schon auf 67% Fanspeed fixen und dann erst starten das Ganze.
Die Temps sind bei deinem letzten run jedoch echt übel mMn.
Schau her zum Vergleich mein Resultat mit 1100/1400 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-furmark2.png


----------



## Roundy (29. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, dein score ist so gut wie gleichauf wie wenn meine Karte mit 950/1250 läuft.
> Für einen richtigen Vergleich halt direkt zu Beginn schon auf 67% Fanspeed fixen und dann erst starten das Ganze.
> Die Temps sind bei deinem letzten run jedoch echt übel mMn.


 
jo langsam wirds hier leicht warm, und die lüfterkurve ist eher auf silent als auf kalt ausgelegt... ingame werden die temps auch nie erreicht.
wie evga glaub schon  mal festgestellt hat sind die fps mit 14.7 besser geworden, ich hab noch den 14.4er drauf, zum vergleichen, damit alle werte in meiner tabelle auch hand und fuß haben 
morgen werd ichs nochmal testen dann gefixt.
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2014)

OK danke, ist echt interessant zu sehen wie die Karten so abschneiden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na wir haben auf 60% gefixt, orientiere dich halt an den RPMs und passe deine Lüfter an.
> Klick auch demnächst bitte mal bei GPU Z die Werte so an, dass die max Werte direkt zu sehen sind.
> Bei dir wären es halt 66-67%. Die Größe der einzelnen Lüfter sollte aber auch eine Rolle hier spielen, weiß jetzt grad nicht wie groß die sind bei all den Karten.
> Boah, was für ein Unterschied beim Score... Da stimmt doch was nicht.


Tri-X = 90mm (+2mm)
PCS+ = 80mm


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2014)

Jetzt rechne mir mal um, mit welchem Fanspeed die TriX laufen müsste, damit es fair ist


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. August 2014)

Bringt nix, da du die Neigung der Lüfterblätter und damit den statischen Druck ausrechnen müsstest.


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2014)

Boah hör auf mit dem Fachchinesisch, mach ma zick zack pi mal r^2 etc 
Ein versierter Mathematiker ist gesucht Leute


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. August 2014)

Wir wollen das doch von der wissenschaftlichen Seite betrachten und unsere Ergebnisse veröffentlichen. 

Heute nicht mehr. Morgen vielleicht.


----------



## derneuemann (29. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bringt nix, da du die Neigung der Lüfterblätter und damit den statischen Druck ausrechnen müsstest.


 
Dazu noch die Form der Blätter und die Anzahl!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Dazu noch die Form der Blätter und die Anzahl!


Genau.


----------



## derneuemann (29. August 2014)

Dann nicht zu vergessen auch die Beschaffenheit der unterschiedlichen Lamellenblöcke...


----------



## roNskI (29. August 2014)

Vielleicht spielt es ja noch eine Rolle wieviel Gräten in einer Banane sind... 😑

Also Jungs..ich bin zwar nur der stille Mitleser, aber man kann es auch übertreiben


----------



## Performer81 (29. August 2014)

Bitte auch noch dies Kalibrierung der Temperatur Sensoren, deren exakte Position und welchen Bezug das alles zur nächsten Sonnenfinsternis hat überprüfen.


----------



## derneuemann (29. August 2014)

JUP...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. August 2014)

Ihr merkt nichts mehr


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. August 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Vielleicht spielt es ja noch eine Rolle wieviel Gräten in einer Banane sind... 😑
> 
> Also Jungs..ich bin zwar nur der stille Mitleser, aber man kann es auch übertreiben


 Wir sind hier im Xtreme - Forum, da ist das normal.


----------



## Roundy (29. August 2014)

Bitte aber noch den genauen standpunkt und die damit verbundene umwucht durch das erdmagnetfeld, sowie den ortsfaktor beachten.
@duvar, ihr habt einfach den 1080p benchmark genommen oder?
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Bitte aber noch den genauen standpunkt und die damit verbundene umwucht durch das erdmagnetfeld, sowie den ortsfaktor beachten.
> @duvar, ihr habt einfach den 1080p benchmark genommen oder?
> Gruß



Jo nur einfach den 1080p bench 

wie gesagt....einfach nur auf 60% fixen und fertig... ......weil ist ja nur eine ungefähre Auswertung . Auch kleinere luffis können mehr druck haben als größere aber natürlich auch lauter


----------



## Roundy (29. August 2014)

Der hat aber gar kein AA 
Gruß
Edit: Ich habs auf 67% weil da ~3000RPM


----------



## Roundy (29. August 2014)

So da wären die Ergebnisse:
Test 1 mit 1100/1400Mhz @+13mV sowie +25%PL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier Test 2 mit 950/1250Mhz @-44mV sowie -8%PL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter waren gefixt auf 67%, entspricht ~3010RPM
Raumtemperatur ist bei 22,8°C
übertaktetet wurde mit dem afterburner^^
Der Probant war eine PCS+ verbaut in einem Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 mit sichtfenster @3x120mm Lüfter + 3x140mm Noisblocker@min

Hoffentlich ausfühlich genug 
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2014)

Damit man nicht 10 Jahre suchen muss, hier direkt die Resultate nebeneinander:

*TriX* 15 min Full HD Furmark Bench @ 1100/1400 +12mV +25% PL / 3000 RPM 
GPU Temp max 73°C / VRM1 Temp max 98°C / VRM2 Temp max 55°C (*PCS+* GPU:78°C /VRM1:110°C /VRM2:65°C) (*VaporX* same Settings aber 20% PL GPU:78°C /VRM1:94°C /VRM2:69°C)
Score: 7264 / Frames: 72300 / AVG FPS 80 (*PCS+* Score:6504 / Frames:64727 /AVG FPS:71) (*VaporX* Score:7153 /Frames:71213 /AVG FPS:79)

*TriX*: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-furmark2.png // GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt
*PCS+*: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...r-thread-furmark15min1080p.1100.1400.12mv.png (Logdatei:siehe oben)
*VaporX*: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...emeiner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-miau.png // GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt 



*TriX* 15 min Full HD Furmark Bench @ 950/1250 -44mV -8% PL / 3000 RPM
GPU Temp max 64°C / VRM1 Temp max 72°C / VRM2 Temp max 49°C (*PCS+* GPU:68°C /VRM1:80°C /VRM2:58°C) (*VaporX* (mit-50mV PL 0) GPU:61°C /VRM1:57°C /VRM2:54°C)
Score: 6314 / Frames: 62738 / AVG FPS 69 (*PCS+* Score:5626 /Frames:55898 /AVG FPS:62) (*VaporX* (mit-50mV PL 0) Score:6201 /Frames:61586 /AVG FPS:68)

*TriX*: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-furmark1.png // GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt
*PCS+* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...r-thread-furmark15min1080p.950.1250.-44mv.png (Logdatei: siehe oben)
*VaporX*: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...gemeiner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-lol.png // GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt

Nachzulesen hier + Logdateien von mir: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-983.html#post6741128

Gehäuse bei mir: CM Stromtrooper mit 2x einsaugenden 120mm Lüftern (Front) + 200mm Lüfter (Deckel) + 140mm Lüfter (Heck), die beiden letzteren befördern die heiße Luft raus.
Gehäuselüfter liefen auf Maximum (glaube ich zumindest), weil ist irgendwo sinnlos, wenn die Grafikkarte mit 3000 RPM rumjodelt, da machen die Gehäuselüfter auch noch kaum was aus, also ballert die mal auf max.
Sry ist bissl unübersichtlich geworden, aber immerhin haben wir jetzt alles auf einem Blick + die Screens und Logs dazu.


----------



## PeterK1 (29. August 2014)

Power Limit im Afterburner einstellen funktioniert nicht. Man muss immer erst mit Afterburner Takt+Volt einstellen und dann im CCC beim Overdrive das Limit hochsetzen. Nach jedem Einstellungswechsel im Afterburner muss das Limit erneut im CCC eingestellt werden!


----------



## Roundy (29. August 2014)

PeterK1 schrieb:


> Power Limit im Afterburner einstellen funktioniert nicht. Man muss immer erst mit Afterburner Takt+Volt einstellen und dann im CCC beim Overdrive das Limit hochsetzen. Nach jedem Einstellungswechsel im Afterburner muss das Limit erneut im CCC eingestellt werden!



Bei mir kann ich auch einfach den regler hochsetzten...
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2014)

PeterK1 schrieb:


> Power Limit im Afterburner einstellen funktioniert nicht. Man muss immer erst mit Afterburner Takt+Volt einstellen und dann im CCC beim Overdrive das Limit hochsetzen. Nach jedem Einstellungswechsel im Afterburner muss das Limit erneut im CCC eingestellt werden!


 
Genau deswegen habe ich immer Trixx benutzt und seit 1 Woche ca den Afterburner, ich weiß nicht ob es mittlerweile gefixt wurde.


----------



## PeterK1 (29. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Bei mir kann ich auch einfach den regler hochsetzten...
> Gruß



Ja den Regler kann ich auch verstellen, wirkt nur leider nicht! (Also den Powerlimit-Regler im Afterburner meine ich)


----------



## Roundy (29. August 2014)

PeterK1 schrieb:


> Ja den Regler kann ich auch verstellen, wirkt nur leider nicht! (Also den Powerlimit-Regler im Afterburner meine ich)



Jo klar, also bei mir hats gewirkt...
Gruß


----------



## LTB (29. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Damit man nicht 10 Jahre suchen muss, hier direkt die Resultate nebeneinander:
> 
> *TriX* 15 min Full HD Furmark Bench @ 1100/1400 +12mV +25% PL / 3000 RPM
> GPU Temp max 73°C / VRM1 Temp max 98°C / VRM2 Temp max 55°C (*PCS+* GPU:78°C /VRM1:110°C /VRM2:65°C) (*VaporX* same Settings aber 20% PL GPU:78°C /VRM1:94°C /VRM2:69°C)
> ...


 
Wieso liegt denn die PCS+ hinten bei gleichem Takt? Vapor und Tri-X sind ja quasi identisch....an der Temp kann es ja nicht liegen, sonst wäre es bei 950MHz core Takt ja wieder gleich auf


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2014)

Also meine TriX liegt da vorne, Evga meint seine VaporX liegt eventuell wegen dem Betriebssystem bissl zurück (er Win 7, ich Win 8.1) und Roundy vermutet, dass es am Treiber liegt (er 14.4, ich 14.7)
Es gibt ja gefälschte GTX 660er auf dem Markt, vllt hat er nur eine GTX 770, woot er ist grün, steinigt es


----------



## Roundy (29. August 2014)

LTB schrieb:


> Wieso liegt denn die PCS+ hinten bei gleichem Takt? Vapor und Tri-X sind ja quasi identisch....an der Temp kann es ja nicht liegen, sonst wäre es bei 950MHz core Takt ja wieder gleich auf



Weil ich noch den 14.4 verwende, die anderen beiden aber 14.7.
Ich werds die tage nochmal benchen, musste aber noch was fertig machen wofür ich zwecks cergleichbarkeit den 14.4er behalten musste...
Außerdem war der 14.7er bei mir nicht so stabil heißt ofters mal nen blacky.
Gruß
Edit: stimmt, ich setz auch noch auf win7.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Damit man nicht 10 Jahre suchen muss, hier direkt die Resultate nebeneinander:
> 
> TriX 15 min Full HD Furmark Bench @ 1100/1400 +12mV +25% PL / 3000 RPM
> GPU Temp max 73°C / VRM1 Temp max 98°C / VRM2 Temp max 55°C (PCS+ GPU:78°C /VRM1:110°C /VRM2:65°C) (VaporX same Settings aber 20% PL GPU:78°C /VRM1:94°C /VRM2:69°C)
> ...



Bitte dazu sagen und schreiben das du eine gute wlp druppe hast und bei dir auch immer viel weniger Spannung anliegt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Genau deswegen habe ich immer Trixx benutzt und seit 1 Woche ca den Afterburner, ich weiß nicht ob es mittlerweile gefixt wurde.



Der neue Beta hat dieses Problem gefixt


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bitte dazu sagen und schreiben das du eine gute wlp druppe hast und bei dir auch immer viel weniger Spannung anliegt


 
Hab doch mein Test verlinkt, da steht alles bei, les ich da etwa Ausreden? 
Habs doch mit Games getestet und da blieb ja alles beim alten, also als ob gar keine neue WLP aufgetragen wurde, dies ist eher der wichtigere Punkt.
Es sei denn es gibt Furmark Fetischisten unter uns, die täglich paar Stunden durchziehen...
Bei mir liegt weniger Spannung an, aber dafür deutlich mehr Stromstärke, es muss mit der auf der Platine verbauten Komponenten zusammenhängen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. August 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bei mir liegt weniger Spannung an, aber dafür deutlich mehr Stromstärke, es muss mit der auf der Platine verbauten Komponenten zusammenhängen.


 Ja, da die VaporX 8(?) Phasen hat und die Tri-X nur 6 Phasen und somit die Belastung pro Phase (BPP [Neue, von mir festgelegte Abkürzung]) höher ist, als be ider VaporX. Dadurch restultiuert mehr Hitze bei den Spannungswandlern und geringere Stabilität. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2014)

Nee die VaporX versorgt den Chip auch mit 6 Phasen wie die TriX.
Übrigens werkeln dort 85 mm Lüfter und net 90 
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC im Test
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. August 2014)

Deshalb schreibe ich ja mit (?), da ich mir nicht sicher bin.

Da hat die X-Version der VaporX sogar 4 Phasen mehr für die GPU 

Nunja, alles Murks.


----------



## derneuemann (30. August 2014)

In der printausgabe von pcgh 7/14 sieht man ein Bild der x vapor x, auf dem man erkennen kann das diese sogar ein 10 Phasen Design hat und "kleine" vapor x nur 6 Phasen!


----------



## Roundy (30. August 2014)

Was bringen dir mehr phasen in der Realität denn wirklich? 
Wirklich brauchen wir sie nicht.
Und wenn dus nicht weißt merkstes auch beim lesen eines ligfiles nivht, ob da jetzt 6 oder 10 phasen für die Stromversorgung verantwortlich sind.
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> In der printausgabe von pcgh 7/14 sieht man ein Bild der x vapor x, auf dem man erkennen kann das diese sogar ein 10 Phasen Design hat und "kleine" vapor x nur 6 Phasen!


Die X-Version hat 10, die non-X 6. Steht schon mal weiter vorn.


Roundy schrieb:


> Was bringen dir mehr phasen in der Realität denn wirklich?
> Wirklich brauchen wir sie nicht.
> Und wenn dus nicht weißt merkstes auch beim lesen eines ligfiles nivht, ob da jetzt 6 oder 10 phasen für die Stromversorgung verantwortlich sind.
> Gruß


Bessere Stabilität und Entlastung der Bauteile.

Edit: So habe gerade mal Zeit und Langeweile. Soll ich mal irgendwelche utopischen Einstellungen laufen alssen?


----------



## Euda (30. August 2014)

+400mV und 1400 MHz GPU-Takt, bitte


----------



## Roundy (30. August 2014)

mach mal unsere tests von vor nen paar seiten mit, sollte mit wakü ja kein problem sein 
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (30. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die X-Version hat 10, die non-X 6. Steht schon mal weiter vorn.
> Habe ich auch schon gemerkt, hatte ich wohl überlesen...upps
> 
> Zu den mehr Phasen...
> ...


 
Bin auch kurz davor mir aus Langeweile einen Arctic Cooling AC4 auf meine Karte zu schnallen....Diese Versuchung...


----------



## BertB (30. August 2014)

mach halt,
ist sicher keine schlechte idee,
refernzkühler noch drauf?


----------



## Gohrbi (30. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Bin auch kurz davor mir aus Langeweile einen Arctic Cooling AC4 auf meine Karte zu schnallen....Diese Versuchung...



... wenn du genug Platz zur CPU hast .....


----------



## Roundy (30. August 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Bin auch kurz davor mir aus Langeweile einen Arctic Cooling AC4 auf meine Karte zu schnallen....Diese Versuchung...


 
Wenn du lust drauf hast, und das geld da ist 
Why not?
Besser geht immer 
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (30. August 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> mach halt,
> ist sicher keine schlechte idee,
> refernzkühler noch drauf?


 
war ich bis jetzt gut zufrieden... gerade BF4 zwei Runden gespielt mit 960MHz und 38%Fanspeed...mit undervolting.

Eins nach dem Anderen, erst mein Gehäuse auf das ich jetzt wohl noch bis Montag warten muss....drei Werktage bei Caseking für Lagernd bin ich echt nicht gewöhnt. Ich hasse warten...
Dann nächsten Monat vielleicht der AC4


----------



## JonnyFaust (30. August 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> +400mV und 1400 MHz GPU-Takt, bitte


 
1300 MHz mit +300 mV habe ich schon versucht. Leider bin ich ins Temp-Limit gelaufen ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> mach mal unsere tests von vor nen paar seiten mit, sollte mit wakü ja kein problem sein
> Gruß


Poste noch einmal. 

Ja die WaKü ist auch kein Allheilmittel.


----------



## Roundy (30. August 2014)

soll ich jetzt nochmal posten, oder kommt gleich von dir noch einer?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. August 2014)

Neh. Du sollst Posten was ich machen soll.


----------



## Roundy (30. August 2014)

achso  
auf 950/1250 @-44mV und -8%PL 
Den burn in Benchmark in furmark
dannach das gleiche mit 1100/1400 @+13mV und +25%PL.
Dann immer so schön hochladen 
Gruß


----------



## Roundy (30. August 2014)

So dann mal mein Grund für die lange Benutzung des 14.4 
hab jetzt mal nen paar tage lang getestet, sowie aufgeschrieben... 

Was hab ich gemacht?... Nun ja ich habe meine PCS+ mit verschiedenen Taktraten durch den Valley gejagt, und mir angeschaut wie das dann so ausschaut.
Wozu?... Ziel des ganzen war es 
1. meine Karte besser kennen zu lernen  und
2. die Auswirkung des OC´s fest zu stellen.

Durchführung

Es wurde der Core- als auch der Memory-Clock auf jeweils 1000 MHz herunter getaktet.
Dann der Memoryclock getrennt vom Coreclock in jeweils 100MHz Schritten erhöht. 
Anschließend (bei 1500 MHz angekommen) wieder auf 1000 Mhz heruntergetaktet und der Coreclock in 25 MHz Schritten erhöht (bis 1200 MHz)
Jetzt habe ich den Coreclock gelassen, und den Memoryclock wieder in 100 MHz schritten angehoben.

Ergebnisse 

Aufgefallen ist mir, dass der Memory OC eher die min. FPS hebt, der Core OC hingegen eher die max. FPS antastet.
Gepaart werden insgesampt höhere FPS erreicht.
Mir wurde einmal gesagt, das das OC der Grafikkarte hauptsächlich die minimalen, und somit wichtigen FPS hebt, mein Fazit: Dem ist nicht so.
Wenn man sich die Werte einmal anschaut, so sieht man, dass der Unterschied von 1000/1000 MHz zu 1200/1500 MHz gemessen an den minimalen FPS bei ca. 15,27% liegt.
Der Unterschied der maximalen FPS wächst aber um satte 24,87% an.
Es werden also eher die maximalen FPS gehoben.
Der avg. Zuwachs liegt bei 22,86%.

Bemerkung

Temperaturen sind nur bedingt aussagekräftig, da an verschiedenen Tagen, zu verschiedenen Uhrzeiten und dementsprechend unterschiedlichen Umgebungstemperaturen gebencht wurde.
Desweiteren habe ich im Verlauf der Tests die Lüfterkurve aggresiever eingestellt, sowie die Gehäuselüfter aufdrehen lassen, da ich ein temperaturbedingtes Throtteln verhindern, 
und meine Hardware schonen wollte.

Testgelände

Getestet wurde im Valley, ohne Aufwärmphase, allerdings meist hinter einander, sodass die Karte auch nicht all zu stark abkühlen konnte. Als Einstellung wurde die "Ultra Preset" Einstellung verwendet

Werkzeug

Übertaktet wurde zu beginn mit dem MSI Afterburner, ab +100mV wurde auf TRIXX gewechselt.

Nun dann will ich euch die Daten nicht weiter vorenthalten, viel Spaß beim Lesen und Vergleichen 



Core Clock | Memory Clock | Spannung |	Avg. FPS | Min. FPS | Max. FPS | Core Temperatur | Score | Bemerkung

1000 | 1000 | +0mV | 52,5| 27,5 | 99,3 | 67°C | 2198 | Temperatur nicht vergleichsfähig, aus abgekühltem Zustand
1050 | 1000 | +0mV | 52,8 | 27,9 | 99 | 73°C | 2210	
1025 | 1000 | +0mV | 53 | 28 | 100,3 | 73°C | 2217	
1000 | 1100 | +0mV | 53,4 | 29 | 100,7 | 73°C | 2233	
1075 | 1000 | +0mV | 54,4 | 28,6 | 102,9 | 72°C | 2278	
1000 | 1200 | +0mV | 54,7 | 29,6 | 102,7 |  73°C | 2289	
1000 | 1300 | +0mV | 55 | 29,1 | 104 | 73°C | 2302	
1100 | 1000 | +0mV | 55,1 | 28,6 | 105,5 | 72°C | 2306	
1125 | 1000 | +0mV | 55,8 | 29 | 106 | 72°C | 2336	
1000 | 1400 | +0mV | 56,3 | 29,8 | 106,1 | 73°C | 2355	
1150 | 1000 | +50mV | 56,4 | 29,9 | 107,6 | 76°C | 2362	
1175 | 1000 | +75mV | 56,9 | 29,4 | 108,7 | 77°C | 2382	
1000 | 1500 | +50mV | 57,2 | 29,1 | 107,6 | 73°C | 2391	
1200 | 1000 | +125mV | 57,6 | 30,2 | 109,7 | 80°C | 2409 | Von Afterburner auf TRIXX gewechselt
1200 | 1100 | +150mV | 59,7 | 29,7 | 112,2 | 83°C | 2472 | Lüfterkurve geändert, Gehäuselüfter hochgestellt
1200 | 1200 | +175mV | 60,7 | 31,1 | 115,1 | 78°C | 2541	
1200 | 1300 | +175mV | 61,8 | 30,7 | 117,3 | 78°C | 2585	
1200 | 1400 | +200mV | 63,1 | 31,2 | 121,6 | 81°C | 2638	
1200 | 1500 | +200mV | 64,5 | 31,7 | 124 | 82°C | 2697	
1200 | 1600 | +200mV |        | | | | 82°C| PC schmiert ab, erst nach kurzer Pause reboot
1225 | 1500 | +200mV |65,4 | 30,3 | 124,5 | 83°C | 2735 | schon länger her, siehe 
hier
Dank geht an Beren2707 und Softy für die Hilfe beim erstellen der Tabelle 

Wenn Fragen da sind, haut sie raus 
Gruß


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> [...]



Interessant! Sehr nice.daumen

Werde dann auch mal testen mit deinen taktraten aus der tabelle.

Mfg


----------



## Roundy (30. August 2014)

musst halt auf den treiber achten.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> So dann mal mein Grund für die lange Benutzung des 14.4
> hab jetzt mal nen paar tage lang getestet, sowie aufgeschrieben...
> 
> Was hab ich gemacht?... Nun ja ich habe meine PCS+ mit verschiedenen Taktraten durch den Valley gejagt, und mir angeschaut wie das dann so ausschaut.
> ...



Danke für den Test


----------



## NuvNuv (31. August 2014)

Falls jemand noch eine günstige 290X sucht: Bei Caseking gibt es bis morgen noch die ASUS Radeon R9 290X DC2 für 379,90 EUR 

Falls Caseking die Rechnung auf den 31.08.2014 ausstellt, gehen dann nochmal 50 EUR Cashback runter = 329,90 EUR


----------



## Dr. med iziner (1. September 2014)

Ich über lege momentan meine 7870OC durch eine R9 290 zu ersetzen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob dazu mein bequiet Pure Power mit 430W ausreicht. Danke.


----------



## Duvar (1. September 2014)

Reichen würde es gerade so, aber Übertakten etc kannste knicken.
Dein Netzteil würde aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen.
Besorg dir ein E9 480W Netzteil oder besser, warte auf die E 10 Serie die kurz vorm release steht.
Empfehlenswert ist es nicht, falls du vor hast die 290 mit diesem Netzteil zu befeuern.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (1. September 2014)

Alles klar. Danke!


----------



## Gohrbi (2. September 2014)

... warum schwankt die VCore so?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. September 2014)

Wegen der unterschiedlichen Auslastung.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (2. September 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... warum schwankt die VCore so?



Wenn das unter last so schwankt, dann schwankt doch sicher auch der Takt??? 
Ich würde, ohne das du Näheres geschrieben hast behaupten, das die Karte ins TT gerannt ist und heruntergetaktet wurde. Hat sich dann wieder hoch getaktet und ist wieder ins TT gelaufen usw.


----------



## crusherd (2. September 2014)

Hi,

Hat wer von euch die 290 Vapor-X über meinpaket.de bestellt? Bekommt man da nen Gutschein für AMD Never Settle Forever?

Falls nein, wer bietet das noch an (mindfactory ist leer) oder ist die Promo bereits abgelaufen? 

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Roundy (2. September 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... warum schwankt die VCore so?


 
wie heiß ist die karte?
stell mal das powerlimit im afterburner oder trixx nen bissl hoch, dann sollte das klappen
Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (2. September 2014)

Club 3D 290x Ref Modell ...habe mal getestet PL hoch Spannung hoch immer Schwankungen.
Oc mit PL aus auf 1100 MHz und die Spannung wnkt nur noch leicht.


----------



## Sysnet (2. September 2014)

Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Damn! Powercolor 290 OC im Referenzdesign. Das wird wohl leider nix. 

Trotzdem eine nette Karte.  Mal schauen wie sie mit WaKü (der neue AC Hybrid-Kühler als Early Bird) so geht. Mit Kühler bin ich bei gerade mal rund 260€.


----------



## Ion (3. September 2014)

crusherd schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch die 290 Vapor-X über meinpaket.de bestellt? Bekommt man da nen Gutschein für AMD Never Settle Forever?
> 
> Falls nein, wer bietet das noch an (mindfactory ist leer) oder ist die Promo bereits abgelaufen?


 Versuchs bei Caseking


----------



## Performer81 (3. September 2014)

Meine PCs+ mit 290x BIOS brauch für 1100 schon ca +63mv Offset um ohne Bildfehler durch den heaven Benchmark zu laufen. Mit 290er nur so ca +12. Lass sie wohl Standardmäßig mit 1050/1350@0mv laufen. Sollte aus Leistung/Verbrauchsicht am besten sein.


----------



## Roundy (3. September 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Meine PCs+ mit 290x BIOS brauch für 1100 schon ca +63mv Offset um ohne Bildfehler durch den heaven Benchmark zu laufen. Mit 290er nur so ca +12. Lass sie wohl Standardmäßig mit 1050/1350@0mv laufen. Sollte aus Leistung/Verbrauchsicht am besten sein.



Meine pcs+ non x macht das @+0mV 
Da halt mehr shader da sind, wirds wärmer,  wodurch der Wiederstand steigt.
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (3. September 2014)

X Bios hat ausserdem eine leicht höhere TDP.
Meine macht 1100 sogar komplett ohne Strom mit


----------



## Performer81 (3. September 2014)

Hab eben nur 71,6 Asic,  die will gefüttert werden. Testet ihr auch alle mit dem 14.7/14.8er. Die fordern mehr von der Karte und lassen sie schneller Instabil werden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Hab eben nur 71,6 Asic,  die will gefüttert werden. Testet ihr auch alle mit dem 14.7/14.8er. Die fordern mehr von der Karte und lassen sie schneller Instabil werden.


Du hast immer noch mehr Shader. Das liegt nicht am ASIC.


----------



## Performer81 (3. September 2014)

Normalerweise sollten sich 290/290x aber identisch übertakten lassen. Naja mein 290x chip ist wohl in der Qualitätskontrolle hängengeblieben und zum 290er geworden.


----------



## Roundy (3. September 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollten sich 290/290x aber identisch übertakten lassen.



Nop der vollausbau lässt sich immer schlechter takten... vergleiche 780 mit 780ti oder 7950 mit 7970 (Ghz Edition)
Da besteht immer nen unterschied die teilaktivierte karte mavht immer nen paar mehr mhz mit im schnitt.
Asic hab ich auch nur von 72 und 1100/1400 gehen mit der non x trotzdem @+0mV.
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (3. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das komische an deiner karte ist ja, dass der verbrauch enorm hoch ist im vergleich zur anliegenden spannung...
> Bei den tests im laber thread hast du ja zum teil die 350w geknackt und wir waren bei 280
> Gruß


 
Wo verbraucht denn meine Karte zu viel? Kannste das mal verlinken, was du genau meinst?
350W hab ich nie geknackt, zumindest kann ich mich nicht erinnern.
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass bei dir des öfteren der max Wert nicht angeklickt wurde bei GPU Z.
Ferner sind Spannungsspitzen die dort registriert werden mit Vorsicht zu genießen, man sollte das Gesamtpaket anhand der Logs auswerten.
Dies ist aber am Thema vorbei in Ions Thread, darum antworte ich hier Roundy.
Zusätzlich musst du berücksichtigen, dass deine Karte @ 1100/1400 in etwa die Werte meiner Karte mit 950MHz rum erreicht im Furmark Bench soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (3. September 2014)

Meine nonX PCS + macht 1100/1400 @ -19mV (ausgehend von ±0, wobei ja von haus aus +50mV anliegen). Und ich habe auch nur einen Mitte 70er ASIC.


----------



## Roundy (3. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wo verbraucht denn meine Karte zu viel? Kannste das mal verlinken, was du genau meinst?
> 350W hab ich nie geknackt, zumindest kann ich mich nicht erinnern.
> Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass bei dir des öfteren der max Wert nicht angeklickt wurde bei GPU Z.
> Ferner sind Spannungsspitzen die dort registriert werden mit Vorsicht zu genießen, man sollte das Gesamtpaket anhand der Logs auswerten.
> ...


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...emeiner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-985.html
hier 
ok nicht ganz die 350 aber knapp dran vorbei 
meine dümpelt bei 280 rum...
aber wie du ja schon sagtest, ist max. ja meistens ne leistungspitze.. deshalb find ich den wert auch eher nicht so aussagekräftig.
Das mit der niedrigen punktzahl blick ich auch noch ned so ganz  iwas frisst mir noch leistung, mit neuem treiber hab ichs noch ned getestet, werd ich vllt. mal machen 
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (3. September 2014)

Wird auf jeden Fall mal Zeit, weil das sind keine minimalen Schwankungen, sondern sehr sehr deutliche.
Wenn deine Karte die Leistung vernünftig rüber bringt, wird die auch deutlich mehr verbrauchen.
Hier zB verbraucht deine Karte max schon 273W http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-989.html#post6744604
Du glaubst doch nicht, dass deine Karte nur max 7 W mehr verbraucht, wenn du den Takt von 1100 auf 1150 hebst + die Spannung um ca 70mV + das PL um 5%.

Schau hier den VaporX Verbrauch an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...emeiner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-miau.png
Hier TriX http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-furmark2.png
und hier deine PCS+ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...r-thread-furmark15min1080p.1100.1400.12mv.png
Schau jetzt aber mal die AVG FPS und die Scores/Frames deiner Karte an ca 15% weniger wie mein Ergebnis...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

@Duvar Die von dir verlinkte VaporX ist aber ein Sparwunder. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (3. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wird auf jeden Fall mal Zeit, weil das sind keine minimalen Schwankungen, sondern sehr sehr deutliche.
> Wenn deine Karte die Leistung vernünftig rüber bringt, wird die auch deutlich mehr verbrauchen.
> Hier zB verbraucht deine Karte max schon 273W http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-989.html#post6744604
> Du glaubst doch nicht, dass deine Karte nur max 7 W mehr verbraucht, wenn du den Takt von 1100 auf 1150 hebst + die Spannung um ca 70mV + das PL um 5%.
> ...


 
ok überzeugt, da muss ich nochmal ran 
wäre für mich auch mal interesant, den leistungsfresser zu finden, da springt hoffentlich auch noch ne bessere platzierung im Bench thread raus 
Gruß


----------



## Roundy (3. September 2014)

ich komm nicht drauf, ich hab jetzt auch nochmal die treibersettings durchgeschaut, aber den leistungsfresser hab ich ned gefunden... dabei müssten ja avg. 10 fps mehr drin sein 
hab ihr ne idee was da so derbe zieht?
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. September 2014)

Our müsst auch die realen werte angucken....Die auch real anliegen und nicht die AB Werte die ihr einstellt.


----------



## Roundy (3. September 2014)

also wenn du meinst dass der takt gehalten wird, so ist dies der fall 
ich versteh einfach nicht wohin die leistung geht?
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (3. September 2014)

Die CPU dürfte doch kaum was ausmachen bei Furmark oder?
Was für eine CPU hast du denn eigentlich?


----------



## Roundy (3. September 2014)

i5 4670k @4ghz da sollte eigenlich nix limitieren, euer wird vllt so um die 5% schneller sein, bei gleichem takt aber im furmark sollte eigenlich gpu limit herschen 
ich hab jetzt auch schon im treiber nachgeschaut, sowie den 14.7 drauf. windoof aero deaktiviert, da tut sich nix, 72fps und kein bildchen mehr...
ich bin mit meinem latein am ende.
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (3. September 2014)

Glaub du hast ne China PCS+ 
Deutlicher Unterschied, haste Crysis 3 oder andere Games zum testen?
Am besten mit integriertem Benchmark, dann teste ich das auch, zB Tomb Raider.


----------



## Roundy (3. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Glaub du hast ne China PCS+
> Deutlicher Unterschied, haste Crysis 3 oder andere Games zum testen?
> Am besten mit integriertem Benchmark, dann teste ich das auch, zB Tomb Raider.



Thief hätte ich...
Naja auch z.b. im valley oder so hab ich mit 1200/1500 nen score auf Höhe von pseudo damals mit 1150/1350... iwas frisst mir noch was weg 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

Dass war mit einem Steinzeit-Treiber. Schau mal auf das Bild un nehme jenen.


----------



## crusherd (3. September 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Versuchs bei Caseking



Hi,

Danke für den Tipp. Hab sie jetzt aber bei Mindfactory bestellt, da ja seit gestern eine neue Aktion ist (Never Settle: Space Edition).


Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Defenz0r (4. September 2014)

Hallo, habe seit heute die r9 290 tri x oc.
Komme leider nur auf 1100 mhz core clock.
Manchmal seh ich Bildfehler.
Vielleicht reichen 65mv CoreClock noch nicht?
Ist die Karte schlecht?
Sind 1100 mhz genug?

Edit: Grade gesehen, im Kombustor gibt es Bildfehler, aber z.B in Crysis 3 laufen z.B 1100 mit 38mv +


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (4. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Hallo, habe seit heute die r9 290 tri x oc.
> Komme leider nur auf 1100 mhz core clock.
> Manchmal seh ich Bildfehler.
> Vielleicht reichen 65mv CoreClock noch nicht?
> ...



Schlecht ist da gar nix. Wenn Du keine Blue- und Blackscreens und/oder Spulenfiepen hast, dann ist es schon mal richtig gut. 

Was soll denn genug sein? Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 1000MHz und 1100MHz in Prozent? Dann schau mal wie extrem dazu sich die Leistungsaufnahme erhöht hat. Von den R9 290 lassen sich viele nicht groß ohne Spannungserhöhung über die 1100MHz hinweg heben. Das ist aber meist auch nicht nötig. 
Dafür lassen sich die Karten oft sehr gut untervolten. Die Karte wird leiser und kühler.


----------



## Defenz0r (4. September 2014)

Spulenfiepen ist normal.
Hab es nur bei zu vielen FPS.
E.g 1000 FPS or more
Hab ein Fractal Design R4 gedämmt, höhere Temps normal.
Hab die Gelid GC Extreme aufgetragen direkt nachdem ich sie bekommen habe habe _*max*_ *79° C*

Edit: +75mV benötigt um ohne Bildfehler darzustellen.
mV +75
PL 50%
CL 1100
MEM 1400
Fan Auto


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (4. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen ist normal.
> Hab es nur bei zu vielen FPS.
> E.g 1000 FPS or more
> Hab ein Fractal Design R4 gedämmt, höhere Temps normal.
> ...



Nimm mal den RAM auf 1350MHz runter oder sogar noch niedriger. Der RAM hat auf dieLeistung sowieso den geringsten Einfluss.
Dann sollten auch die 1100MHz mit weniger Spannung stabil laufen.


----------



## Defenz0r (4. September 2014)

Ich teste mit Heaven...
Tatsache.
Grade 1110 clock 1300 mhZ  MEM und 50 mV läuft...
Naja der Unterschied zu 1200 bzw 1250 Core clock wäre aber schon gewaltig oder?

Edit:

Geht auf 1400mhz mem und 1105 clock 50mv  ohne Fehler


----------



## Roundy (4. September 2014)

Heaven ist aber auch sehr genügsam... da halt mehr compute leistung gefragt ist.
Was hat die karte denn für nen asic?
Und mit was für settings läuft sie im valley stabil?
Gruß
Edit: vom Stromverbrauch her schon, und im benchmark auch, aber meine macht 1200/1500 nur @+200mV mit und 1,35V 24/7 durch die karte zu jagen ist vllt. nicht die beste idee.
Gruß


----------



## Defenz0r (4. September 2014)

Ja aber Heaven verursacht 100% GPU Auslastung.

Also ASIC habe ich 69,4%
Valley muss ich noch machen, jetzt bin ich erst mal bis 17:00 auf der Arbeit.

Stromverbrauch is mir egal, da ich noch nix zahlen muss 

Wiviel Unterschied sind 1200/1500 gegen 1100 bzw 1000 core clock in FPS ca?
Wenn zwischen 1100 und 1200 10 FPS liegen wäre das schon hart.
Meine Karte wird nicht wärmer als 79° in der Regel.
Mit 200mV hab ichs noch nicht getestet.

Das mit den 200mV hält die Karte nicht aus oder wie? 2 Jahre würden langen 

Unigine muss ich mir wieder draufziehen...

Nach spätestens 24 Monaten Upgrade ich eventuell wieder.


----------



## derneuemann (4. September 2014)

Von 1200 zu 1100 MHz liegen ca 5,5-7% Leistungsunterschied. Von 1100 zu 1000MHz dann etwa 6-7,5%. Ist auch abhängig von der Software...
1200 zu 1000 ca 12-15%...

Warum musst du noch keinen Strom zahlen. 
Und +200mV würde ich auf meine Karte nicht geben...Aber macht jeder wie er meint und Erfahrungen gemacht hat...


----------



## Defenz0r (4. September 2014)

Ich bekomme noch alles gesponsort bis ich meine Ausbildung fertig habe.
Das sind noch 3-4 volle Jahre.
Erst die zum Fachpraktiker für System und Telekommunikationselektronik abschließen.
Danach Fachinformatiker in Systemintegration.

Macht es Sinn noch eine zweite R9 290 Tri X Vapor zu kaufen und die andere zurückzusenden?
Hatte bei +125mv auch noch keine 1200 core clock ohne Bildfehler.
1100 funktionieren derzeit mit 50 mv.


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2014)

Sei froh wenn du 1200 Coreclock mit +200mV erreichst.


----------



## Defenz0r (4. September 2014)

Grillt das in der Zeit von 24 Monaten nicht die Grafikkarte?
Ist 200mV für 24/7 geeignet?
Temparaturabhängig?

Bitte mehr Infos Duvar


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. September 2014)

Kommt ganz auf die Kühlung an.

Unter Luft ist es nicht 24/7 tauglich. Zum benchen schon kaum bzw nicht.

Selbst unter Wasser kühlt man das nicht mehr vernünftig weg.

Und mit _Kompressor/Trockeneis/Flüssigstickstoff_ kühlt hier sicher niemand 24/7, würde ich mal meinen.


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2014)

Ich gehe auf max 1150MHz bei meiner Karte, da man bei der 290 meist ab ca 1150 richtig viel Spannung drauf geben muss um eventuell auf 1200MHz zu kommen.
Lies dir diesen Thread hier auch mal komplett durch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-r290-sparsamer-ist-als-eine-gtx-770-a-5.html

Meine Karte läuft mit weitaus weniger Takt, da die 290 schon recht stark ist, somit spare ich Strom ohne Ende 
Gib mal max 100mV drauf, zumindest mache ich das in etwa so für 1150 Coretakt, mit 25% PL.
Also 24/7 max 100mV, besser ist mMn wenn du den Weg nach unten suchst und lieber undervoltest.
Falls du auch nur ein Full HD Monitor hast, brauchst du nicht die Power der 290 @ 1150MHz in den meisten Szenarien.


----------



## Defenz0r (4. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich gehe auf max 1150MHz bei meiner Karte, da man bei der 290 meist ab ca 1150 richtig viel Spannung drauf geben muss um eventuell auf 1200MHz zu kommen.




Wiviel Spannung hast du auf 1150 MHz ? 
Grüße


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (4. September 2014)

Ich handhabe es ähnlich wie Duvar. Ich habe die Karte auf 1100MHz gestellt und geschaut bei welcher Spannung sie da stabil läuft. Sind bei mir - 19mV (ausgehend von ±0mV). Dann habe ich den RAM noch nach gezogen. Bis es instabil wurde und dann nach korrigiert. Komme beim RAM so auf 1390MHz. Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve komme ich somit auf max. 71°C an der GPU. Die Leistung liegt dabei locker auf 290X Niveau und das bei niedrigem Verbrauch und leisem Betrieb.


----------



## Defenz0r (4. September 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich handhabe es ähnlich wie Duvar. Ich habe die Karte auf 1100MHz gestellt und geschaut bei welcher Spannung sie da stabil läuft. Sind bei mir - 19mV (ausgehend von ±0mV). Dann habe ich den RAM noch nach gezogen. Bis es instabil wurde und dann nach korrigiert. Komme beim RAM so auf 1390MHz. Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve komme ich somit auf max. 71°C an der GPU. Die Leistung liegt dabei locker auf 290X Niveau und das bei niedrigem Verbrauch und leisem Betrieb.



Bei 1100 MHz benötige ich schon +50mV
Der RAM läuft in dieser Einstellung auch in etwa ~ 1390 MHz

Edit:
Kannst du mir Bitte deine Lüfterkurve vom Afterburner geben?
Würde später gerne deine versuchen.
Was für ein Gehäuse hast du?`
Hab in einem Fractal Design R4 max 79° C in Furmark.
Womit testest du deine Temparaturen?

Und das obwohl ich die R9 290 Tri X OC mit GELID GC Extreme versehen habe.
Die habe ich richtig aufgetragen, grad so dünn das es reicht, aber auch nicht zu viel...


Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, das sie 2cm oberhalb des Netzteils ist und es vermutlich sinnvoller wäre die Soundkarte auszubauen.
Ist ne Asus Xonar DX.
Dann hätte ich aber keine gescheite Möglichkeit den Subwoofer zu betreiben.
Oder kann man das auch einfach an den Klinkeneingang koppeln?
Müsste ja eigentlich gehen, habe meine Boxen momentan zusätzlich am DAC.
Dann hätte die Karte mehr Luft... 

Warum kannst du die Spannung senken und bist noch stabil?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Grillt das in der Zeit von 24 Monaten nicht die Grafikkarte?
> Ist 200mV für 24/7 geeignet?
> Temparaturabhängig?
> 
> Bitte mehr Infos Duvar



oh man Mädels...nicht immer nur schreiben was ihr im AB einstellt sondern was real anliegt... ist doch logisch

also 24/7 würde ich max 1,25v real anliegend bei guten temps unter 85 grad gpu +vrm einstellen. besser noch reale ~1,20v



 lote bitte erst den gpu takt aus.....also erst den ram auf 1250mhz setzen...wenn gpu takt überall stable dann langsam den ram ausloten..fertig


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2014)

Also ich gehe die Sache ein wenig anders an als die meisten hier.
Ich kann damit leben, die Grafiksettings leicht von max runter zu senken, weil ich sehe kaum einen Unterschied.
Von dem her ist bei mir meist 775/1200 eingestellt bei -62mV und -26% PL. (ist genauso schnell zB in Crysis 3 wie eine GTX 770 @ 1150/1750)
Mit dieser Einstellung verbrauche ich vllt ca 1/3 von meinem 1150+ Profil.

Schau zB Evga an, seine VaporX Karte läuft auch nur auf max 900MHz, der Typ hats raus


----------



## Defenz0r (4. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also ich gehe die Sache ein wenig anders an als die meisten hier.
> Ich kann damit leben, die Grafiksettings leicht von max runter zu senken, weil ich sehe kaum einen Unterschied.
> Von dem her ist bei mir meist 775/1200 eingestellt bei -62mV und -26% PL. (ist genauso schnell zB in Crysis 3 wie eine GTX 770 @ 1150/1750)
> Mit dieser Einstellung verbrauche ich vllt ca 1/3 von meinem 1150+ Profil.
> ...



@ evgasüchtiger, ich habe einen stabilen Takt, nur wenn die Spannung nicht stimmt gibts halt Bildfehler.

Ich bin auf eine r9 290 gewechselt weil meine 770 lightning zu schwach war auf 1440p.
Deswegen werde ich auch kein undervolting oder andre Drossel anstellen.
Misst Ihr die Spannung nach mit einem Messgerät?

Oder liest Ihr einfach die VID in GPU Z aus?

Grüße


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2014)

Jo bei 1440P ist das was anderes (meist)^^
Ion hat ein Messgerät, hab dir den Thread doch verlinkt.
Mit GPU Z kommst du halt auf etwaige Werte (VDDC Power in), ein Messgerät wäre halt genauer.
In Crysis 3 zB erreiche ich die selben FPS mit 950/1250, wie eine GTX 770 mit 1254/1900 rum, sprich mit 1100-1150/1400 wärst du schon merklich über deiner Lightning.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. September 2014)

Sie lesen per GPU-Z aus. Mann kann die Spannung nicht per Voltmeter auslesen an den Sapphire-Karten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also ich gehe die Sache ein wenig anders an als die meisten hier.
> Ich kann damit leben, die Grafiksettings leicht von max runter zu senken, weil ich sehe kaum einen Unterschied.
> Von dem her ist bei mir meist 775/1200 eingestellt bei -62mV und -26% PL. (ist genauso schnell zB in Crysis 3 wie eine GTX 770 @ 1150/1750)
> Mit dieser Einstellung verbrauche ich vllt ca 1/3 von meinem 1150+ Profil.
> ...



Jepp Danke

Mein Lieblingsprofil ist aber 1000/1300mhz @ -31mv =~1,08v bei max 35% und super temps   würde ja noch viel weniger gehen mit der Spannung aber leider braucht der Ram ja im idle wieder macken.


----------



## Defenz0r (4. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jepp Danke
> 
> Mein Lieblingsprofil ist aber 1000/1300mhz @ -31mv =~1,08v bei max 35% und super temps   würde ja noch viel weniger gehen mit der Spannung *aber leider braucht der Ram ja im idle wieder macken.*


 
Dann schlag doch wenn du IDLE hast welche mit dem Hammer rein


----------



## Roundy (4. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jepp Danke
> 
> Mein Lieblingsprofil ist aber 1000/1300mhz @ -31mv =~1,08v bei max 35% und super temps   würde ja noch viel weniger gehen mit der Spannung aber leider braucht der Ram ja im idle wieder macken.


 
besser er braucht sie, als dass er sie hat 
Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (4. September 2014)

... um nochmal auf das Problem ein paar Seiten zurück, zu kommen. Die Frequenz schwankt unregelmäßig... warum aber VCore fast konstant?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. September 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... um nochmal auf das Problem ein paar Seiten zurück, zu kommen. Die Frequenz schwankt unregelmäßig... warum aber VCore fast konstant?


Welches Programm oder Game?

Die Karte taktet nach Anforderung.


----------



## CSharper (4. September 2014)

Abend Leute 
gibts den einen Händler oder Anbieter der Gk's umbaut also auf Wasserkühlung?Würd meine dann zu ihm schicken ,trau mir das nicht zu würd dann den nötigen Wasserkühlblock dazu schicken.
Grüsse


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. September 2014)

Kannst du bei Caseking direkt mit Wasserkühler bestellen.

Aber auch so easy going. Mach es selber. - 
kryographics R9 290X / 290 Installation: http://youtu.be/XvD1s83u_hQ


----------



## BertB (4. September 2014)

und den ganzen rest vom wasserkreislauf traust du dich?
oder meinst du aio wakühler draufmachen lassen?


----------



## CSharper (4. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> und den ganzen rest vom wasserkreislauf traust du dich? oder meinst du aio wakühler draufmachen lassen?


Ja bin dran mich einzulesen und mach einen Beratungsthread im entsprechenden Unterforum auf. Wieso meinste? Hab die Karte ja schon, brauch nur noch den Kühlkörper und will meine 500 Euro Karte nicht schrotten


----------



## BertB (4. September 2014)

ich sehs halt eher umgekehrt,
gesamtkreislauf hat auch so seine tücken, glaub,
aber wegen garantie nicht selbst an den karten rummachen klingt auch wieder vernünftig,

sollte nicht altklug klingen,
hab selbst noch nie einen wasserkreislauf gebaut,
reizt mich sehr 

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Liquid-Cooled-Full-Tower-schwarz::11271.html
überlege schon länger, mir dies gehäuse zu gönnen,
sieht sehr einsteigerfreundlich aus,
vor 2 jahren hats noch 500€ gekostet
der 240x240 radiator wird aber wohl nicht gut sein für cpu und 2 dicke karten

viel glück damit, gruß


----------



## CSharper (4. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich sehs halt eher umgekehrt, gesamtkreislauf hat auch so seine tücken, glaub, aber wegen garantie nicht selbst an den karten rummachen klingt auch wieder vernünftig,  sollte nicht altklug klingen, hab selbst noch nie einen wasserkreislauf gebaut, reizt mich sehr   viel glück damit, gruß



Ok danke.jo es wär toll wenn mir jemand helfen würde oder ich für 100 Euro oder so als Diensleitung kriegen würde. Du meinst wegen der Abwärme ich dachte schon an zwei seperate Radis aber nicht an zwei eigene Kreislaufe:Danke ich dir auch wenns mal soweit ist


----------



## BertB (4. September 2014)

ein kreislauf für beides passt schon,
mann soll wohl 120x120 radiatorfläche je 100W abwärme kalkulieren

4790k oc + lightning oc = 400-500W, also mindestens 2x 240x120 oder lieber 240x120 + 360x120

aber mach mal ruhig nen wakü thread, ist sicher ne gute idee,
gibt einige leute mit viel erfahrung, und vorschlägen, auf die man nicht kommt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich sehs halt eher umgekehrt,
> gesamtkreislauf hat auch so seine tücken, glaub,
> aber wegen garantie nicht selbst an den karten rummachen klingt auch wieder vernünftig,
> 
> ...


Nunja für 2 Karten + CPU sollten es schon 700mm und mehr sein an Kühlfläche.


Nijo44 schrieb:


> Ok danke.jo es wär toll wenn mir jemand helfen würde oder ich für 100 Euro oder so als Diensleitung kriegen würde. Du meinst wegen der Abwärme ich dachte schon an zwei seperate Radis aber nicht an zwei eigene Kreislaufe:Danke ich dir auch wenns mal soweit ist


Frag doch mal im Forum nach. Ich denke nicht, dass es da Firmen gibt. Die über nehmen auch keine Garantie sicherlich.

Schrotten kann man da so gut wie nix.

@BertB Ich habe selber 360+240 und muss sagen, dass es für meine Empfinden zu wenig ist. Die Eloops B12-2 schaufeln immer noch mit 7V


----------



## BertB (4. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nunja für 2 Karten + CPU sollten es schon 700mm und mehr sein an Kühlfläche.



ja, eben,
mal sehen, wie die maxwells ausfallen,
vielleicht reicht mir da ja eine dicke karte, die wenns gut läuft mit 250W oder weniger top ausgereizt ist,

um die 770er in rente zu schicken könnts reichen,

die 290er brauch ich da nicht einbauen wollen


----------



## CSharper (4. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nunja für 2 Karten + CPU sollten es schon 700mm und mehr sein an Kühlfläche.  Frag doch mal im Forum nach. Ich denke nicht, dass es da Firmen gibt. Die über nehmen auch keine Garantie sicherlich.  Schrotten kann man da so gut wie nix.  @BertB Ich habe selber 360+240 und muss sagen, dass es für meine Empfinden zu wenig ist. Die Eloops B12-2 schaufeln immer noch mit 7V




Ok ich dachte eben auch an 2x 140 und einen 360 er. Schade müsste mir den Umbau mal genauer anschauen ,hab nur paar mal was von verkleben etc. gehört habe.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. September 2014)

600mm reichen locker. Werde langsam zum Krümmelkacker.

Wegen dem Umbau kommt es auf den Kühler an.

Alternativ können wir uns auf mal per PN unterhalten.


----------



## mumaker (4. September 2014)

kann mir jemand helfen ? habe eine neue R290X funktioniert, nur nicht so ganz. weil ich keine kantenglättung habe. alle treiber und ingameeinstellungen sind auch richtig eingestellt!!!
zb. kann ich nur mit FXAA oder 2xMSAA zocken. sobald ich etwas andere (ingame) einstelle, gehen die fps in den keller von 20 bis zu 8fps und selbst im standbild bei 4xMSAA sieht es nicht ein fünkchen besser aus !
also sage ich mal ,dass es eindeutig der treiber ist. und neuinstallation oder neuere version etc. habe ich auch schon alles ausprobiert! 

was nun !!!!!


----------



## Roundy (4. September 2014)

mumaker schrieb:


> kann mir jemand helfen ? habe eine neue R290X funktioniert, nur nicht so ganz. weil ich keine kantenglättung habe. alle treiber und ingameeinstellungen sind auch richtig eingestellt!!!
> zb. kann ich nur mit FXAA oder 2xMSAA zocken. sobald ich etwas andere (ingame) einstelle, gehen die fps in den keller von 20 bis zu 8fps und selbst im standbild bei 4xMSAA sieht es nicht ein fünkchen besser aus !
> also sage ich mal ,dass es eindeutig der treiber ist. und neuinstallation oder neuere version etc. habe ich auch schon alles ausprobiert!
> 
> was nun !!!!!



Schau mal im treiber nach ob du da anstatt msaa ssaa eingestellt hast...
Ist mir mal passiert, als dann der valley mit einstelligen fps durchlief kams mir nen bissl komisch vor 

Was will ich denn mit evgas vapor, wenn meine mal den richtigen score reißen würde reicht mir das schon 
Gruß


----------



## mumaker (4. September 2014)

ja habe multisampling an wenn ich auf msaa weiter gehe. doch da tut sich nirgens was an der grafik ! sowas krasses habe ich ja noch nie bei einer high end karte gesehen xDDD
DiRT3 lief mit meiner HD5850 ja tausend mal besser als jetzt mit einer R290X xDDD geeeeeil!


----------



## CSharper (4. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 600mm reichen locker. Werde langsam zum Krümmelkacker.  Wegen dem Umbau kommt es auf den Kühler an.  Alternativ können wir uns auf mal per PN unterhalten.



Ja danke für das Angebot wenn die WaKü für die Cpu steht wird ich gern auf dich zurück kommen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. September 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Ja danke für das Angebot wenn die WaKü für die Cpu steht wird ich gern auf dich zurück kommen


Kein Problem. Macht man doch gern.


----------



## beren2707 (4. September 2014)

mumaker schrieb:


> ja habe multisampling an wenn ich auf msaa weiter gehe. doch da tut sich nirgens was an der grafik ! sowas krasses habe ich ja noch nie bei einer high end karte gesehen xDDD
> DiRT3 lief mit meiner HD5850 ja tausend mal besser als jetzt mit einer R290X xDDD geeeeeil!


 Klingt entweder nach Bedienfehler oder nach einem Defekt. Da die Karte erst mit steigender AA-Rate einbricht, tendiere ich wie zuvor genannt dazu, dass im CCC SSAA statt MSAA aktiviert sein dürfte.  Dirt 3 sollte für die 290X absolut kein Problem darstellen und (sofern kein Defekt gegeben ist) auch NIEMALS langsamer als mit einer 5850 laufen. 

Edit: Bitte in Zukunft (habs zwar schon einmal erwähnt, aber naja) keine beiläufigen Angebote zu übrig gebliebener Hardware etc. erwähnen, das ist den Forenregeln entsprechend in diesem Bereich nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. September 2014)

Jo denke wird ein defekt vorliegen....oder hattest vorher eine Nvidia drinne?


----------



## mumaker (4. September 2014)

kein bedienfehler !!! ohje...... ich weis sich bin gerade auf 180° weil die scheiss karte nicht hochgeht. aber naja. ja ich hatte vorher eine NV. aber alles gecleant. oder sagt mir mal was man noch übersehen könnte das ist wichtig xD
und habe jetzt nachtschicht. also bis morgen! und danke


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. September 2014)

Wenn man von Nvidia zu AMD wechselt sollte man den PC neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn man von Nvidia zu AMD wechselt sollte man den PC neu aufsetzen.



Jo genau.

@mumaker

Taktet die karte ordentlich hoch?


----------



## Roundy (4. September 2014)

mumaker schrieb:


> kein bedienfehler !!! ohje...... ich weis sich bin gerade auf 180° weil die scheiss karte nicht hochgeht. aber naja. ja ich hatte vorher eine NV. aber alles gecleant. oder sagt mir mal was man noch übersehen könnte das ist wichtig xD
> und habe jetzt nachtschicht. also bis morgen! und danke


 
ich denke an einmal plattmachen wirst nicht vorbeikommen..
Gruß


----------



## Aldrearic (4. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn man von Nvidia zu AMD wechselt sollte man den PC neu aufsetzen.


 
Reicht da nicht ein Driver Clean? Habs so gemacht wo ich meine alte 460 wieder eingebaut hab. Mit dem 337 lief es überhaupt nicht, mit dem 340er ohne Probleme

btw: Gratulation für 1000 Seiten


----------



## Roundy (4. September 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Reicht da nicht ein Driver Clean? Habs so gemacht wo ich meine alte 460 wieder eingebaut hab. Mit dem 337 lief es überhaupt nicht, mit dem 340er ohne Probleme
> 
> btw: Gratulation für 1000 Seiten


 
kann sein, muss aber nicht... sicherer ist neu aufsetzten.
Kannst halt auch mega pech haben, und es zerschießt dir dein system...
Gruß


----------



## Aldrearic (4. September 2014)

oO
wusste ich nicht. Dann werd ich schnell mal Daten sichern. Dann hab ich wohl Glück gehabt. Für 3-4 Wochen neu aufsetzen und danach nochmals. hmm. So lange dauert wohl die RMA.


----------



## mumaker (5. September 2014)

hier gibt es nicht mehr als eine 6000er leitung xD hier wird nix neu aufgesetzt!
ich brauche 3 VOLLE tage um alles fertig zu bekommen xD
nene.... sowas kommt nicht in die tüte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. September 2014)

Dann beschwere dich nicht. Immerhin kann man 95% der Daten sichern und wieder aufspielen.


----------



## Aldrearic (5. September 2014)

Ja hätte vorher mit Acronis ne Sicherung machen sollen. Vielleicht mach ichs noch, bevor die 290 wieder da ist. Sicher ist Sicher. Ich habs dem Shop schön beschrieben, damit die die Streifen auch reproduzieren können, aber meistens kommt dann die Meldung ''haben nix gefunden'' und schickense zurück.

Deswegen sollte MSDoof auch mal die ganzen Patchs auf ner DVD anbieten zum Kauf, damit man nicht immer das Zeug downloaden muss.
Hab jetzt kein Problem damit, 1-2 Stunden mit Installation.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. September 2014)

Dann lade dir eine neuere ISO. Somit umgehst du das patchen zum Großteil.


----------



## Roundy (5. September 2014)

mumaker schrieb:


> hier gibt es nicht mehr als eine 6000er leitung xD hier wird nix neu aufgesetzt!
> ich brauche 3 VOLLE tage um alles fertig zu bekommen xD
> nene.... sowas kommt nicht in die tüte.



Also ich will nix sagen, aber ich hab hier ne 3000er... 
Hast du keine instalations cd?
Die ganzen patches werden doch eh im hintergrund runter geladen, und mit ssd ist das neu aufspielen in ner halben stunde getan...
Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (5. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Welches Programm oder Game? Die Karte taktet nach Anforderung.



... alles immer mit BF4 getestet. Aber diese "Sägezähne" passen nicht zu dem Frequenzverlauf, denke ich. 
Diese VCore Schwankungen sind mir so gleichmäßig.


----------



## Performer81 (5. September 2014)

Ihr immer mit euerm komplett neuinstallieren. Ich hab schon seid bestimmt 5 Jahren das Betriebssystem und das hat schon so einige Nvidia/Ati Karten erlebt. Spätestens Win8/8.1 sollte damit auch problemlos umgehen können, daran liegts meist nicht.


----------



## BertB (5. September 2014)

glücklich, wers ohne hinkriegt,
ich mach da lieber neu

von rot zu grün und umgekehrt hatte ich bisher nur probleme ohne neuinstallation


----------



## mumaker (6. September 2014)

ich hatte nie probleme! hatte erst 2 nvidia (8600GT->9800GTX->HD5850->GTX670-> und jetzt die R290X bei der garnix geht! MSAAx4 egal in welchen spiel an, und blubb sackt das dingen auf die 10-30fps runter!

habe mein system jetzt wieder komplett neu gemacht und sage euch heute mittag nochmal bescheid.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. September 2014)

miniupdate beim valley bench musste mich gegen Extremefunky behaupten


hier


----------



## d3fex (6. September 2014)

Ist hier auch der richtige Thread für fragen zum undervolten?

Wenn ich bei meiner Sapphire 290 Vapor-X bei VDDC etwas runtergehe wird das Bild im IDLE irgendwann einfach schwarz?!
Ingame (z.B. BF4) kann ich locker auf -30 gehen aber sobald ich kurze Zeit auf dem Desktop passiert es.


----------



## Performer81 (6. September 2014)

Ist normal. Der Speicher ist das Problem der bekommt dann im idle zu wenig Saft.
DU kannst den Speicher aber ein wenig runtertakten dann läuft der Speicher auch im idle.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. September 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ist normal. Der Speicher ist das Problem der bekommt dann im idle zu wenig Saft.
> DU kannst den Speicher aber ein wenig runtertakten dann läuft der Speicher auch im idle.



Jo würde auch mal so 1000/1300mhz einstellen und uv betreiben


----------



## mumaker (6. September 2014)

mumaker schrieb:


> ich hatte nie probleme! hatte erst 2 nvidia (8600GT->9800GTX->HD5850->GTX670-> und jetzt die R290X bei der garnix geht! MSAAx4 egal in welchen spiel an, und blubb sackt das dingen auf die 10-30fps runter!
> 
> habe mein system jetzt wieder komplett neu gemacht und sage euch heute mittag nochmal bescheid.


 
3 tage bin ich scon dranne und jetzt ist directx platt was man auch nicht deinstallieren kann weil bei mir wieder fehler vorliegen die kein schwein kennt. und installieren geht auch nicht weil jeder scheiss nicht kompatibel ist xDDDD


----------



## mumaker (6. September 2014)

und Nein! keine kantenglättung möglich hahahaha! omg drecks ATI!


----------



## Roundy (6. September 2014)

mumaker schrieb:


> und Nein! keine kantenglättung möglich hahahaha! omg drecks ATI!



Das system ist neu aufgesetzt?
Dann scheint deine karte hin zu sein...
Gruß


----------



## -Xe0n- (6. September 2014)

@ mumaker sag bitte nochmal was dein problem momentan mit der karte ist und was du alles gemacht hast


----------



## Performer81 (6. September 2014)

Ne GPU bei der Kantenglättung nicht geht, natüüürlich. Problem sitzt vorm Rechner, 100%


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. September 2014)

Also ich bin zufrieden momentan. Sogar Dead Rising 3 läuft tadellos.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. September 2014)

mumaker schrieb:


> und Nein! keine kantenglättung möglich hahahaha! omg drecks ATI!


 
 Bitte unterlasse solch blöde Kommentare


----------



## Roundy (6. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Also ich bin zufrieden momentan. Sogar Dead Rising 3 läuft tadellos.


 
pseudo mit zufriedenstellender karte... dass ich diesen tag noch erleben darf    
Das ist ja schon fast historisch 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> pseudo mit zufriedenstellender karte... dass ich diesen tag noch erleben darf
> Das ist ja schon fast historisch
> Gruß



Jo wurde auch mal Zeit


----------



## Aldrearic (7. September 2014)

Schön dass er zufrieden ist  Ich war es nicht sonderlich. Vielleicht wärs besser gewesen auf die Vapor X zu warten mit der verbesserten Kühlung.
Wenn die Karte wieder da sein sollte, muss ich mich dem Treiber mal zuwenden. Hat bis Donnerstag alle paar Minuten einen Bluescreen verursacht (atikmdag.sys)


----------



## RaidRazer (7. September 2014)

Ich bin die Woche günstig an eine R9 290 im Referenzdesign gekommen und mich interessiert was ihr für Temps im Idle habt? Unter Last komm ich auf 95 Grad und dort bleibt die Karte auch. Soll ja normal sein beim Referenzkühler.


----------



## Duvar (7. September 2014)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Ich bin die Woche günstig an eine R9 290 im Referenzdesign gekommen und mich interessiert was ihr für Temps im Idle habt? Unter Last komm ich auf 95 Grad und dort bleibt die Karte auch. Soll ja normal sein beim Referenzkühler.


 
36°C rum.


----------



## RaidRazer (7. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 36°C rum.



Meine ist bei zirka 45-50 Grad. Kommt mir ein bisschen hoch vor. Wärmeleitpaste hab ich bereits erneuert. Lüfter läuft auf 20%


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. September 2014)

Temps sind unterschiedlich wegen Kühler, jede GPU ist anderscht und die PC Gehäuse natürlich auch .. Sobald mal keinen guten Airflow im Gehäuse hat. Wenn du die Seitenwand aufmachst wird's evtl besser.


----------



## RaidRazer (7. September 2014)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Temps sind unterschiedlich wegen Kühler, jede GPU ist anderscht und die PC Gehäuse natürlich auch .. Sobald mal keinen guten Airflow im Gehäuse hat. Wenn du die Seitenwand aufmachst wird's evtl besser.



Mich interessieren ja die Temps mit Referenzkühler im Idle. Ob Gehäuse offen und geschlossen macht bei mir keinen Unterschied. Airflow ist eigentlich sehr gut. 2x 140mm Lüfter vorne rein und 1x 140mm Lüfter hinten raus.


----------



## derneuemann (7. September 2014)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Mich interessieren ja die Temps mit Referenzkühler im Idle. Ob Gehäuse offen und geschlossen macht bei mir keinen Unterschied. Airflow ist eigentlich sehr gut. 2x 140mm Lüfter vorne rein und 1x 140mm Lüfter hinten raus.


 
Ich bin zufriedener Ref-Design Nutzer! Daher melde ich mich jetzt mal zu Wort.
Was minst du mit IDLE? Reinen Windows IDLE (ca40°) oder alles was man so in 2D macht. Videos schauen, surfen...(bis 65°) bei 20% Lüfterspeed.


----------



## RaidRazer (7. September 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich bin zufriedener Ref-Design Nutzer! Daher melde ich mich jetzt mal zu Wort.
> Was minst du mit IDLE? Reinen Windows IDLE (ca40°) oder alles was man so in 2D macht. Videos schauen, surfen...(bis 65°) bei 20% Lüfterspeed.



Alles klar. Genau das wollte ich wissen. Danke dir! Das stimmt mit meinen Werten überein.


----------



## Roundy (7. September 2014)

ich hab ne kurze frage, und zwar ist es möglich bei amd never settle forever, die spiele einzel runter zu landen, bzw. auf verschiedene steam accs?
weil ich will/brauch nicht alle, und würde einen code bzw ein spiel gern verschenken.. weiß da jemand was?
Gruß


----------



## BertB (7. September 2014)

denk schon, dass das geht,

man muss mit dem code, der dabei ist, auf der amd seite nen anderen code beantragen, und der geht dann bei steam,
und den kann dann einlösen, wer will,

den vorher aber auch schon

so wars bei der battlefield edition, ist allerdings nicht wirklich never settle (da wars na klar auch origin, und nicht steam)


----------



## mrtvu (7. September 2014)

Gibt es wirklich keine Vista Treiber mehr die aktuellen Radeon Grafikkarten? Ich habe eine 270x, die werde ich aber nächste Woche auf eine Geforce umtauschen. Auf der Verpackung der Sapphire 270X steht explizit Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 aber die Vista Treiber gehen nicht. Es wäre ein Grund für ein Bye Bye for ever AMD zu sagen. Wenn der Kunde in die Irre geführt wird, dann kaufe ich nur mehr Geforce.

Ich schätze dass die neuen 290/290X auch keinen Vista Treiber mehr anbieten...


----------



## Roundy (7. September 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich keine Vista Treiber mehr die aktuellen Radeon Grafikkarten? Ich habe eine 270x, die werde ich aber nächste Woche auf eine Geforce umtauschen. Auf der Verpackung der Sapphire 270X steht explizit Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 aber die Vista Treiber gehen nicht. Es wäre ein Grund für ein Bye Bye for ever AMD zu sagen. Wenn der Kunde in die Irre geführt wird, dann kaufe ich nur mehr Geforce.
> 
> Ich schätze dass die neuen 290/290X auch keinen Vista Treiber mehr anbieten...



Die grafikkarte nicht, aber normale vista treiber sollte es schon geben...
Gruß


----------



## mrtvu (7. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Die grafikkarte nicht, aber normale vista treiber sollte es schon geben...
> Gruß



In der Beschreibung ja! In der Praxis erkennen die Grafikktreiber die Grafikkarte in Vista nicht, somit ist eine Anwendung mit Direct-X, Hydra und CCC nicht verwendbar. Das ist der Witz!


----------



## Roundy (7. September 2014)

Sicher dass es am os liegt... kann auch einfach deine karte sein...
Versuch mal nen anderen treiber.
Gruß


----------



## mrtvu (7. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Sicher dass es am os liegt... kann auch einfach deine karte sein...
> Versuch mal nen anderen treiber.
> Gruß


 
Es geht nicht, alle Radeon Treiber schon in Vista probiert. Die 270X geht in einem anderen Window 7 PC ohne Probleme. Eine Geforce 780 macht in Vista keine Probleme.

Aber Vista mit 270X auf Papier ja, in der Praxis nein. Fall für eine Sammelklage wegen Irreführung.


----------



## Duvar (8. September 2014)

Habe mal paar neue Profile erstellt bzw bei meinen vorhanden Profilen noch bissl was abgeändert.
Zunächst einmal habe ich die Aux Spannung um 13mV bei jedem Profil erhöht. (Soll angeblich für Stabilität sorgen, was es genau macht  teste es halt mal )

Aux:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Profil 1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Profil 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Profil 3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Profil 4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Profil 5:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was nun genau an meinen Profilen geändert wurde ist, dass ich mehr Speichertakt geben konnte und beim letzten Profil habe ich halt bissl die Spannung senken können, muss dies aber noch auf Stabilität testen.
Im Idle Zustand habe ich mit den neuen Profilen keine Probleme, hab da halt bissl länger getestet, bis ich kein Flackern mehr bekam und da ich keine Spannungen erhöht habe, nehme ich doch gerne den höheren Speichertakt mit.
Habe sozusagen den Speichertakt näher an seine Grenzen gesetzt. 
Aus den 1200 MHz wurden 1240 bis 1330 MHz und bei den letzten beiden Profilen habe ich von 1250 auf 1400 erhöht.
Das ganze bringt dann halt je nach Game im Schnitt ca 3-5 FPS.
Werde das ganze aber noch ausführlicher testen und auch was genau die Aux Spannung bewirkt, werde da aber nicht in die Vollen gehen und 100mV drauf hauen, so bis max 50 mV vllt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> [...]auch was genau die Aux Spannung bewirkt,[...]





> Hab gelesen, das die Aux-Spannung für den PLL-Schaltkreis ist. Eine PLL(Phased-Lock-Loop) generiert den Takt und angeblich kann man durch Änderung der Aux-Spannung bessere OC-Ergebnisse erzielen.
> Theoretisch könnte man auch durch Senkung der Aux-Spannung bessere Ergebnisse erzielen, da es wichtig ist, das ein sauberes Taktsignal generiert werden kann. Müsste man aber probieren, ob eine Anhebung oder eine Absenkung etwas bringt.
> Ich würde da aber eher die Finger von lassen, da der Bereich zur Taktgenerierung doch sehr empfindlich ist und auch die gesamte Logik im Chip dranhängt.


Geh behutsam damit um.


----------



## Duvar (8. September 2014)

Danke, nur was genau es macht weiß wohl keiner so genau und 13mV von möglichen 100mV werden hoffentlich zu keinen Problemen führen


----------



## Roundy (8. September 2014)

neue ab version?
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (8. September 2014)

Ich habe die Final Version vom Vierer.  MSI Afterburner 4.0.0 Final Download


----------



## Roundy (8. September 2014)

mhmm hab ich auch... wo ist das bei dir mit der aux spannung?
war aux nicht das mit nem mp3 player an dat radio oder so 
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (8. September 2014)

Da ist doch ein Pfeil, rechts neben der Core Voltage.


----------



## derneuemann (8. September 2014)

AUX-Spannung Offset gab es doch auch schon in den letzten AB Versionen...


----------



## Roundy (8. September 2014)

jop habs entdeckt 
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (8. September 2014)

Gibts schon länger das Ganze...

Wie dem auch sei, hier die Ergebnisse meiner neuen Karte  http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2701047


----------



## derneuemann (8. September 2014)

Neue Karte ???


----------



## Roundy (8. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gibts schon länger das Ganze...
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, hier die Ergebnisse meiner neuen Karte  Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ZOTAC ZT-Z77Crown-U1D


 
neu heißt mit neuen settings oder hab ich wat verpasst?
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. September 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> AUX-Spannung Offset gab es doch auch schon in den letzten AB Versionen...



Jo aber wofür das gut ist weiß man nett.....eventuell mal bei Amd nach fragen?


----------



## Duvar (8. September 2014)

Man mit euch kann man auch keinen Spaß machen 
Ist doch das Resultat einer GTX 980, welche noch nicht auf dem Markt ist.

Bin wieder den ganzen Tag am testen und Profile am erstellen.
Habe mir als neues maximal Limit mal 1100/1400 gesetzt, denn der Sprung von dort auf 1150/1400 ist nicht wirklich der Bringer in Games.
Klar ~3 FPS mehr (je nach Game), nur muss ich für diesen Sprung von +19mV und +15% PL auf +100mV und +25% PL switchen und mMn ist das nicht lohnenswert.

Also flog mein Profil Nr.5 raus und dafür habe ich ein neues Profil erstellt, was die Lücke zwischen meinem Profil 3 (950/1330 -44mV -8% PL) und meinem neuen Profil 5 (1100/1400 +19mV +15% PL) schließt...
Somit ist Profil Nr.4 mit folgenden Werten entstanden: 1050/1400 -12mV -8% PL, dies war auch mit -44mV Gamestable nur im idle leider nicht, aber mit -12mV geht es.


Wir können mal überprüfen, was das neue Profil Nr.5, wessen Coretakt gesenkt wurde eigentlich kann und wo es sich platziert.
Als Vergleich bzw Gegner wurde einer der ab Werk am stärksten übertakteten 290X Karten gewählt, nämlich die R9 290X PCS+ (1050/1350).
Die wird natürlich in allen Szenarien geschlagen, natürlich kann man jetzt sagen, manuell übertaktete Karte vs nur werksübertaktete Karte ist nicht fair, was ein durchaus legitimer Einwand wäre.
Wobei wirklich merklich davonrauschen kann auch die übertaktete 290X PCS+ hier nicht, obwohl die dort getestete Karte sich überproportional gut übertakten lies (1150/1600).
Diese Werte könnt ihr ja auch mal Vergleichen nebenher, leider wurden bei der PCS+ im OC Test, WQHD Resultate angegeben, aber wie gesagt, abgesehen von Metro LL sind da keine nennenswerten Unterschiede.

Die Resultate können wir hier abgleichen:

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC im Test

PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+ im Test


Was mich zum Fazit bringt, dass 1100/1400 schon sehr sehr gut sind für eine 290 und ja man kann die natürlich weiter übertakten, aber ob es wirklich lohnenswert ist, diese Mauer bzw Wand zu durchbrechen und merklich höhere Spannungen anzulegen, bezweifele ich stark. 1100MHz Coretakt sollte so gut wie jede 290 ohne große Schwierigkeiten bzw merklich höhere Spannungen packen.
Irgendwann erreicht man halt die Mauer, genau wie bei den CPUs, wo man deutlich mehr Spannungen geben muss, damit es es auch mal bissl weiter geht.
Meine Mauer sehe ich aktuell bei 1100/1400 (+19mV +15% PL). Alles in allem ist es halt FPS technisch nicht lohnenswert über diese Mauer zu steigen und die 1150MHz zu knacken.
Ihr könnt ja mal bei Gelegenheit die FPS überprüfen mit diesen beiden Taktraten... und wo ist bei euch die Mauer?


----------



## Roundy (8. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Man mit euch kann man auch keinen Spaß machen
> Ist doch das Resultat einer GTX 980, welche noch nicht auf dem Markt ist.



Ich hab mir doch den link ned angeschaut^^

Gruß


----------



## Duvar (8. September 2014)

Hab mal meinen letzten Beitrag editiert, wo ist eure Mauer? 

Edit: Hab gerade einen like bekommen für einen fast 1 Jahr alten Beitrag. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-2.html#post5841406
Oh shit, laber ich seit einem Jahr den selben Müll?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab mal meinen letzten Beitrag editiert, wo ist eure Mauer?



Jo 1100/1400 macht meine 24/7 mit -6mv (~1,12v ) und PL 0

1150/1400 sind es schon + 61mv glaube ich....miss ich zuhause nachher gucken in meinen AB Profilen....speicher gent aber auch höher Bei der Spannung....aber gehe 24/7 ungern über 1400mhz.


----------



## Duvar (8. September 2014)

Na Speicher geht bei mir auch höher, aber auch dort lohnt es sich nicht mehr ab einem gewissen Punkt, welcher bei mir bei 1400 MHz liegt.
1150 lohnt sich wie gesagt nicht wirklich. Ich schaue mal eben wie es beim TR Bench ausschaut zwischen den beiden Profilen.

Resultat: (alles gemaxed und aktiviert @ Full HD was geht.)

*1150/1400 (+100mV + 25% PL)*

Min Fps: 36
Max Fps: 62
Fps Durchschnitt: 48.8


*1100/1400 (+19mV +15% PL)*

Min Fps : 34
Max Fps: 64
Fps Durchschnitt: 47.3


Resultate der anderen Profile:

*1050/1400 (-12mV -8% PL)*

Min Fps: 34
Max Fps: 56
Fps Durchschnitt: 45.4


Bonus 2 nur um den Trend der Fps Steigerungen mit den +50 MHz Coretakt - Steigerungen zu sehen (von 1000/1400 bis 1150/1400)

*1000/1400 *

Min Fps: 32.9
Max Fps: 56
Fps Durchschnitt: 43.9

Man sieht also jedes mal rund 1.5 FPS (avg) mehr mit jeder 50 MHz Steigerung ab 1000 MHz, nur der Schritt von 1050 auf 1100 gibt bissl mehr FPS, drum habe ich 2 mal mit 1100/1400 erneut getestet, das Resultat war beide male 47.1 AVG. Im Schnitt kann man also mit ca 1.5 Fps oben drauf rechnen. (1400 MHz Speichertakt blieb gleich bei allen Profilen ab 1000)


*1000/1300 (-44mV -8% PL) ~1.03V avg * (Bonus für Evga der Übersicht zur Liebe rein editiert.)

Min Fps: 31.1
Max Fps: 58
Fps Durchschnitt: 43.2


*950/1330 (-44mV -8% PL)*

Min Fps: 31
Max Fps: 56
Fps Durchschnitt: 41.7


*900/1250 (-62mV -10% PL)*

Min Fps: 29.1
Max Fps: 50
Fps Durchschnitt: 39.7


*775/1240 (-62mV -26% PL)*

Min Fps: 25.2
Max Fps: 42.7
Fps Durchschnitt: 34.9


----------



## CSOger (8. September 2014)

Hallo!
Mal ne Frage.
Kann mir jemand sagen welches das aktuellste/letzte Bios für eine Powercolor 290x pcs+ ist?
Aktuell ist dieses hier drauf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen Link zum Download dazu wäre wirklich sehr nett...falls es da was gibt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na Speicher geht bei mir auch höher, aber auch dort lohnt es sich nicht mehr ab einem gewissen Punkt, welcher bei mir bei 1400 MHz liegt.
> 1150 lohnt sich wie gesagt nicht wirklich. Ich schaue mal eben wie es beim TR Bench ausschaut zwischen den beiden Profilen.
> 
> Resultat: (alles gemaxed und aktiviert @ Full HD was geht.
> ...



Mein Lieblingsprofil ist 1000/1300mhz @ -31mv =~1,08v avg 

Teste bitte auch mal mit 100/1300mhz


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. September 2014)

@CSO
das bios hab ich auch.

ist schon generell so ziemlich das aktuellste, was es gibt.

mfg


----------



## Duvar (8. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsprofil ist 1000/1300mhz @ -31mv =~1,08v avg
> 
> Teste bitte auch mal mit 100/1300mhz



1000/1300 (-44mV -8% PL) ~1.03V avg

Min Fps: 31.1
Max Fps: 58
Fps Durchschnitt: 43.2


Edit: Habs drüben rein editiert, da es jetzt ein Seitenwechsel gab und der Übersicht zur Liebe...
Hab auch paar zusätzliche Tests gemacht, was es eigentlich bringt ab 1000 MHz bis 1150 MHz den Coretakt jeweils um 50 MHz zu erhöhen...
Der Speicher wurde auf 1400 MHz fixiert und als Resultat kamen halt immer ca +1.5 FPS als Bonus oben drauf bei den AVG FPS.


----------



## downset45 (8. September 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Mal ne Frage.
> Kann mir jemand sagen welches das aktuellste/letzte Bios für eine Powercolor 290x pcs+ ist?
> Aktuell ist dieses hier drauf...
> ...


 
Gibt ausser dem offiziellen 
015.042.000.003.000000
auch noch
015.045.000.009.000000
und
015.045.000.010.000000 

Das 09er gibts HIER gefunden in diesem Thread bei Hardwareluxx, das 10er oder evtl. noch neuere nur auf Anfrage bei powercolor selber.
Das 09er läuft bei mir definitiv stabil, hat ein paar FPS gebracht und bis jetzt nichts von Blackscreens zu sehn. Nach dem flashen unbedigt treiber cleansen/ neu installieren  sonst funktioniert UV/UC nicht richtig.


----------



## Roundy (8. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab mal meinen letzten Beitrag editiert, wo ist eure Mauer?
> 
> Edit: Hab gerade einen like bekommen für einen fast 1 Jahr alten Beitrag. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/303356-allgemeiner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-2.html#post5841406
> Oh shit, laber ich seit einem Jahr den selben Müll?



Jop hab sie auch bei 1100/1300 , 1400 geht auch aber muss nicht...
Der beitrag ist ja nivht so verkehrt,  die wichtigere frage ist wer liest sich nen ein jahr alten beitrag in nem thread mit 1000+ seiten durch... schmökert da jemand?
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 1000/1300 (-44mV -8% PL) ~1.03V avg
> 
> Min Fps: 31.1
> Max Fps: 58
> ...



Jo Danke ;
:0)


----------



## Gamiac (8. September 2014)

Ja genau 1000/1300 bei mir mit -50 ist die angenehmste Einstellung die ist bei mir auch 24/7 .


----------



## Roundy (8. September 2014)

weiß schon jemand was über nen neuen treber oder so?
der 14.7 nervt mich gewaltig, ich kann momentan nichtmal ne halbe stunde skyrim daddeln ohne dass der sich zurück setzt, oder mir das spiel mit nem blackscreen zum desktop crasht...
dannach taktet die grafka fröhlich mit 150mhz memory takt 
was soll das??
erst nen neustart bringt besserung..
mit dem 14.4 krashts mir nicht so oft, aber wenn dann richtig 
Weiß da jemand was, oder hat ne lösung wie ich das mit dem speicher beheben kann?
Gruß


----------



## MisterMushn (8. September 2014)

cool danke hatte das gleiche problem


----------



## Roundy (8. September 2014)

MisterMushn schrieb:


> cool danke hatte das gleiche problem


 
was hast du gemacht?
wofür das danke?
Gruß


----------



## CSOger (9. September 2014)

downset45 schrieb:


> Gibt ausser dem offiziellen
> 015.042.000.003.000000
> auch noch
> 015.045.000.009.000000
> ...


Sehr schön...und vielen Dank !!!


----------



## derneuemann (9. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> weiß schon jemand was über nen neuen treber oder so?
> der 14.7 nervt mich gewaltig, ich kann momentan nichtmal ne halbe stunde skyrim daddeln ohne dass der sich zurück setzt, oder mir das spiel mit nem blackscreen zum desktop crasht...
> dannach taktet die grafka fröhlich mit 150mhz memory takt
> was soll das??
> ...


 
Läüft bei mir mit dem 14.7 ohne Probleme...


----------



## Euda (9. September 2014)

Die aktuellen Beta-Builds ab 14.6 haben massive Probleme mit einigen DirectX 9-Titeln. Alte DLLs verwenden oder zurückrudern auf den 14.4 WHQL


----------



## ATIR290 (10. September 2014)

Nun, vom Shop bekomme ich als Ersatz für meine 2-te defekte R9 290 Turboduo wohl einen Gutschein.
Falls dies dennoch NICHT klappem sollte, wird es wohl die R9 290 Club3D RoyalAce werden  --->  309 Euro + Versand
Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve unter Load etwa 80 Grad und kaum hörbar  (Lüfter bei 60%)

Wer bitte besitzt außer meinem Ital. Forumskollegen bereits diese R9 290 RoyalAce Karte und kann etwas beitragen und einen Bericht schreiben ... 
Dank!


----------



## Gohrbi (10. September 2014)

... habe zu lange gejubelt .... nun hat es meine 290x auch erwischt....... beim BF4 (alles @stock) machte es "klick" der PC aus und er startete nie wieder.
290x ausgebaut und mit iGPU läuft alles normal. Anderes NT zum testen ... der PC rückt sich nicht.


----------



## Duvar (10. September 2014)

Mein Beileid, hört sich nicht so gut an, hoffe du kannst alles noch wieder umbauen und zur RMA schicken.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mein Beileid, hört sich nicht so gut an, hoffe du kannst alles noch wieder umbauen und zur RMA schicken.



Umbau ohne Probleme, da nur WLPads verwendet wurden. Mal sehen, was die daraus machen, muss nur noch auf den Paketzettel warten. 
Sie lief ja nur mal zum benchen oc, ansonsten nur @stock und dabei ist sie gestorben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. September 2014)

Welcher Kühler war drauf?

Wie machst du das mit den Garantieklebern?


----------



## Gohrbi (10. September 2014)

Ich hatte den Morpheus drauf.
Garantiekleber  hat die Club3D nicht.
Mal sehen was raus kommt, morgen geht sie raus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. September 2014)

Was? Ich hatte mir auch ne Club3D gekauft und da war ein Kleber hinten drauf auf den Schrauebn, deshalb ist die wieder Retoure gegenagen


----------



## Gohrbi (10. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was? Ich hatte mir auch ne Club3D gekauft und da war ein Kleber hinten drauf auf den Schrauebn, deshalb ist die wieder Retoure gegenagen



... nee war nix ...


----------



## Thaiminater (10. September 2014)

Hey Leute ich wollte mal probieren ob ich meine Vapor nen bisschen übertakte da ich in dayz nicht so viele fps so 40 habe die datei ist nicht in ner 7z da die txt hochladen nicht geht ich hab ne runde sniper elite 3 gezockt ich würd vllt dann noch nen paar Lüfter aber welche hab das Corsair Air 540. Muss mir irgendwann ne Fette Wasserkühlung zum fetten Oc einbauen 
Lg Thomas
Edit hier mal mein 3D Mark Score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8704106


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. September 2014)

Wie alles anfing. 7 Monate später hatte ich sie gefunden. 



Spoiler






Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich klink mich jetzt auch mal ein. Der Tri-X würde gehen, da PCB Refernz. Aber die Kühlplatte unter dem Tri-X fehlt dir dann.
> 
> ...






@Duvar

Kannst du mir mal dein Tri-X BIOS geben?


----------



## Duvar (11. September 2014)

Na klaro, hier bitte: Hawaii.rom - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. September 2014)

Das ging schnell. 

Muss ich auf was achten beim Flashen zwecks Kompatibilität?

ATI-Winflash empfehlenswert?


----------



## Duvar (11. September 2014)

Besser wie hier kann ich es auch nicht erklären http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html
Da man Herstellerübergreifend auch ein 290X Bios etc flashen kann (auf eine 290), denke ich mal, dass es keine Probleme geben wird.
Hast doch Dual Bios zur Absicherung.

Edit:

Hier hast du die ganze Auswahl zum runterladen. Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (11. September 2014)

Ich habe mit winflash das Bios gewechselt. Das ging schon mehrfach ohne Probleme.

Bin nun auch nachdem ich mit allen Optimierungen durch bin mit der Karte super zufrieden. Zwar schluck die Karte echt zornig viel Strom, aber dank UV und OC hält sich das in Grenzen.


----------



## derneuemann (11. September 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich habe mit winflash das Bios gewechselt. Das ging schon mehrfach ohne Probleme.
> 
> Bin nun auch nachdem ich mit allen Optimierungen durch bin mit der Karte super zufrieden. Zwar schluck die Karte echt zornig viel Strom, aber dank UV und OC hält sich das in Grenzen.


 
Jupp, undervolting macht die Karten richtig genügsam...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. September 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Jupp, undervolting macht die Karten richtig genügsam...



Jo so ist es


----------



## Thaiminater (11. September 2014)

Weiss jmd von euch vllt ein gutes Übertaktungsturtorial ?


----------



## Roundy (11. September 2014)

ist im prinzip ganz einfach, du lässt die spannung ersmal in ruhe, und gehst vorsichtig mit dem core takt in 25mhz schritten nach oben... kommt drauf an von welchem takt du startets, kannst auch einfach mal so 1100mhz draufklatschen und testen...
dann lässt du den valley benchmark ne halbe stunde drüberlaufen.
wenn dir der treiber abschmiert dann takt runter, bei nem blacky das gleiche.
am anfang im ab noch einstellen, dass der takt bei neustart nicht übernommen wird, das kannst dann später bei stabiler spannung machen.
Wenn du mit dem Core zufrieden bist gehts nen bissl ingame testen, heißt so ca 5 spielstunden.
sollte immer noch kein absturz stattgefunden haben, kannst dich an den speicher wagen, wobei das eigentlich nicht notwendig ist.

Wenn du die spannung mitnimmst, kannst dort auch nen bissl mehr geben um taktraten zu halten bei denen es ansonsten crasht, als anfänger würd ichs aber sein lassen.

So nen paar taktraten die sich hier bewärt haben sind 
1100/(1300)1400 bei +0mV
1000/(1200)1300 bei -30mV

höher als 1100 würd ich gar nicht gehen, weil mans nicht wirklich merkt ingame aber der hunger der karte durch die decke geht.

für nen bench kann man auch mal ordentlich spannung geben, aber das wäre dann level 2 

ah ja noch unbedingt auf die temps achten, kannst ja grad beim valley nebenherlaufen lassen (ich lass den dann immer auf 1024x1024 im fenster laufen und hab gpu-z nebendran offen).
Die core temp sollte 85°C nicht überschreiten, die VRM temps sollten unter 90 bleiben, wobei mir immer lieb ist wenn der core so bei <75 ist 

Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. September 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich habe mit winflash das Bios gewechselt. Das ging schon mehrfach ohne Probleme.
> 
> Bin nun auch nachdem ich mit allen Optimierungen durch bin mit der Karte super zufrieden. Zwar schluck die Karte echt zornig viel Strom, aber dank UV und OC hält sich das in Grenzen.


 Welche Revision hast du nochmal? Am Samstag könnte ich mal noch ein BIOS einer LF R29F hochladen.


----------



## Thaiminater (11. September 2014)

Was bringt es eig das Bios zu flashen?


----------



## derneuemann (12. September 2014)

Bringt nur was wenn du von 290 zur 290X flashen willst und dann auch nicht viel. Du kannst halt damit die deaktivierten Einheiten der 290 wieder aktivieren und so zur 290X machen. Funktioniert aber nicht bei allen. Dazu im vergleich, zwischen 290 und 290X liegen im Durchschnitt nur rund 4,5% bei gleichem Takt. Ich würde daher lassen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. September 2014)

Man kann BIOS Versionen seine Karte testen. Mein Tri-X BIOS ist zum Beispiel absolut crap.

Und wenn irgendwann endlich mal ein BIOS-Editor kommt, kann man seine Karte individualisieren.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (12. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Welche Revision hast du nochmal? Am Samstag könnte ich mal noch ein BIOS einer LF R29F hochladen.


 
Ich habe noch die "Alte" Revision. Bin aber super zufrieden. Habe gestern noch einmal geschaut, weil Evga immer sagt, es kommt drauf an, was für Spannung anliegt.

Also im Moment laufen (24/7) 1100/1375 @ -19mV (-69mV Werkseinstellung) da liegen dann real unter Last so ca. 1,125V an. Das schwankt aber immer ein wenig.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. September 2014)

brauche nochmal eure Hilfe. Postet bitte einmal ein Afterburnerbild mit GPU Frequenzverlauf und VCorespannungsverlauf.
Bei meiner Karte hatte der Spannungsverlauf nichts mit den Frequenzschwankungen zu tun, weil absolut konstant
die Spannung schwankte. Muss ja etwas warten, bis ich meine aus der RMA bekomme.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. September 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich habe noch die "Alte" Revision. Bin aber super zufrieden. Habe gestern noch einmal geschaut, weil Evga immer sagt, es kommt drauf an, was für Spannung anliegt.
> 
> Also im Moment laufen (24/7) 1100/1375 @ -19mV (-69mV Werkseinstellung) da liegen dann real unter Last so ca. 1,125V an. Das schwankt aber immer ein wenig.



Jo bei mir sind es -6mv (-31mv vom werk) sind dann auch .ca 1,12v (1,10-1,14v) bei 1100/1400mhz


----------



## Screeny (12. September 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> brauche nochmal eure Hilfe. Postet bitte einmal ein Afterburnerbild mit GPU Frequenzverlauf und VCorespannungsverlauf.
> Bei meiner Karte hatte der Spannungsverlauf nichts mit den Frequenzschwankungen zu tun, weil absolut konstant
> die Spannung schwankte. Muss ja etwas warten, bis ich meine aus der RMA bekomme.



Hi Gorbi, ich hab dir hier mal nen Sreenshot von meiner 290x zum Vergleich gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. September 2014)

Screeny schrieb:


> Hi Gorbi, ich hab dir hier mal nen Sreenshot von meiner 290x zum Vergleich gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke und..genau das ist es, was mir Rätsel aufgibt. Bei dir ziemlich konstant und bei mir dieser nach oben geklappte Sinusbogen.


----------



## Duvar (12. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Man kann BIOS Versionen seine Karte testen. Mein Tri-X BIOS ist zum Beispiel absolut crap.
> 
> Und wenn irgendwann endlich mal ein BIOS-Editor kommt, kann man seine Karte individualisieren.


 
Meinst du das Bios, was du von mir bekommen hast?
Was stimmt damit nicht bzw was haben deine Tests hervor gebracht?


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

ich denk seins, weshalb er ja deins wollte..
Gruß


----------



## Lorenor Zorro (12. September 2014)

Hallo  habe ein Problem habe heute die Sapphire R290 Vapor-X eingebaut und Treiber installiert. Pc fährt hoch und im Desktopbetrieb geht alles aber wenn ich Bf4 oder so starte startet der Pc neu. Ich denke es liegt am Netzteil das es zu Wenig leistung hatt. Es ist das Cooler master real power m520W.  Ich muste auch Adapter verwenden da es nur 1 8Pin und 1 6Pin Anschluss hatt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meinst du das Bios, was du von mir bekommen hast?


Nein mein BIOS.


Duvar schrieb:


> Was stimmt damit nicht bzw was haben deine Tests hervor gebracht?


 Kein OC bzw UC möglich im Sinne von die Karte muckt schon beim Powertarget anheben.


----------



## Duvar (12. September 2014)

Lorenor Zorro schrieb:


> Hallo  habe ein Problem habe heute die Sapphire R290 Vapor-X eingebaut und Treiber installiert. Pc fährt hoch und im Desktopbetrieb geht alles aber wenn ich Bf4 oder so starte startet der Pc neu. Ich denke es liegt am Netzteil das es zu Wenig leistung hatt. Es ist das Cooler master real power m520W.  Ich muste auch Adapter verwenden da es nur 1 8Pin und 1 6Pin Anschluss hatt.


 
Kannst dir ja mal dies hier anschauen be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 500W, Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. September 2014)

Hey Roundy 

habe mir nun auch mal skyrim zugelegt :0) für 3,74€ bei steam....da kann man nicht nein sagen

Habe es bis jetzt noch nicht gespielt nur installiert...bin noch @work. Welche wichtigen mods brauche ich? Aber nur die wichtigsten da ich mein pc nicht damit voll müllen möchte.....habe noch nie mods benutzt

Du hastet bei dem game doch immer abstürze mit deiner 290 oder?


----------



## Performer81 (12. September 2014)

downset45 schrieb:


> Gibt ausser dem offiziellen
> 015.042.000.003.000000
> auch noch
> 015.045.000.009.000000
> ...


 
DIe Biosse sind für die 290 nicht 290X.
Wär auch an einem 045er Bios für die 290X interessiert, hab das gefühl meins spackt ein bischen rum.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. September 2014)

@Evga Ich hätte zwischendurch 40-50 Mods drauf dann war bei meiner 290 auch schluss


----------



## Thaiminater (12. September 2014)

Löschen pls


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> @Evga Ich hätte zwischendurch 40-50 Mods drauf dann war bei meiner 290 auch schluss



40-50 süß 
@evga ich schick dir nacher mal nen screeny oder ne liste wenn ich daheim bin...
Das mit den abstürzen hab ich in den  griff bekommen war der 14.7 schuld.
Jetzt ist der gegner das spiel selber, nicht mit abstürzen sondern mit infinity loading screens und freezes weil die Speicherverwaltung beschissen ist und mit einigen mods überläuft die dann.
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (12. September 2014)

Tja Roundy danach war halt meine Graka am Limit


----------



## Thaiminater (12. September 2014)

Kann ich wenn ich in den 25 mhz schritten gehen wie weit kann ich dann gehen wenn die temps in ordnung bleiben?


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Kann ich wenn ich in den 25 mhz schritten gehen wie weit kann ich dann gehen wenn die temps in ordnung bleiben?



Solange bis es treiberresets oder blackys gibt.
Jo das enb zieht halt schon heftig leistung...
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (12. September 2014)

Bei mir waren bei 1100 alles stableaber als ich auf 1125 hochgegangen hatte ich so rechtecke was soll ich dann machen


----------



## Performer81 (12. September 2014)

Spannung erhöhen wär ne Idee. mAch mal 25mv mehr drauf.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> 40-50 süß
> @evga ich schick dir nacher mal nen screeny oder ne liste wenn ich daheim bin...
> Das mit den abstürzen hab ich in den  griff bekommen war der 14.7 schuld.
> Jetzt ist der gegner das spiel selber, nicht mit abstürzen sondern mit infinity loading screens und freezes weil die Speicherverwaltung beschissen ist und mit einigen mods überläuft die dann.
> Gruß



Ok das ist nett :0)

Puuuh so viele mods? Braucht man die alle?

Wie gesagt kenne mich mit mods null aus.....möchte halt nur das Beste Bild haben.....aber sollten auch noch avg 60fps haben und nie unter 50fps.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. September 2014)

Ich hatt so 10


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

für EVGA: 
alles mit dem modmanager (hier laden:http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/modmanager/? musst dir auf der seite nen kostenlosen acc erstellen und dann immer download mit mangager)
du musst nur ganz am anfang in den launcher zum grafikeinstellungen festlegen, ins spiel musst du gar nicht.

Modliste Teil 1: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Die mod RealVisionENB musst du in dem Fall nicht installieren, sieht richtig schick aus aber frisst leistung ohne ende)

Modliste Teil 2: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ladereihenfolge Teil 1: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ladereihenfolge Teil 2: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wichtig ist, dass du bei der installation der mods immer drauf achtest die dlc´s nur auszuwählen wenn du sie hast, ansonsten crashts dir sofort zurück zum desktop*

_Für das ENB musst du diese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in dein Skyrim verzeichniss kopieren, dann das ENB im modmanager installieren und anschließen in deinem DATA ordner unter RealVision_ENB_files die Datei RV_install öffnen, dann sollte ne meldung kommen das alles erfolgreich war.
anschließend in die SkyrimPrefs.ini (befindet sich unter C:\Users\EVGASüchtiger\Documents\My Games\Skyrim die werte 
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0 zu bFloatPointRenderTarget=1,
bTreesReceiveShadows=0 zu bTreesReceiveShadows=1,
bDrawLandShadows=0 zu bDrawLandShadows=1,
bShadowsOnGrass=0 zu bShadowsOnGrass=1 ändern.
Dann startest du skyrim, und klickst im launcher auf optionen, hier dann alles so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aussieht.

Wichtig ist, dass aa und af ausgeschaltet sind.
_

Dann führst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (SKSE) aus und behältst den haken für die desktop verknüpfung...
anschließen starten.
jo das solltes gewesen sein 

ich hab mein skyrim grad nochmal gecleant, heißt alle mods runter skyrim neu installiert, neue ini erstellt und dann die ganzen mods rein, die nen haken haben. Dann nen komplett neues spiel erstellt und bekomm während der char erstellung nen kurzen blacky (vermutlich treiber reset) und der speicher taktet nur noch mit 150mhz.
das passiert mir aber immer nur mit skyrim..
Gruß

Edit: Hier ist noch ein Video, könnte hilfreich sein  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RzsNWbN-DA


----------



## Thaiminater (12. September 2014)

@ Roundy 
Wie viel Fps hast du dann so ?


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ok das ist nett :0)
> 
> Puuuh so viele mods? Braucht man die alle?
> 
> Wie gesagt kenne mich mit mods null aus.....möchte halt nur das Beste Bild haben.....aber sollten auch noch avg 60fps haben und nie unter 50fps.


 
Dann lass das ENB lieber weg, da dropen die auch schonmal auf 30 

Ich editiers kurz oben, was alles weglassen kannst.
Gruß


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> @ Roundy
> Wie viel Fps hast du dann so ?


 
meist so um die 50, ich hab allerdings nur die lite version von RV da die fps dann noch ertragbar sind


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. September 2014)

Kijiji bitte nur das nötigste....nix mit Dateien irgendwo rein kopieren.....halt nur runterladen und installieren :0)


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

Ohne enb musst du ja nur runterladen, und einmal die skse datei ausführen. 
Alles kursive kannst überspringen. 

Edit:Auf jedenfall wurd ich die höheren texturen und sowas installiert musst dir halt immer mal die mod Beschreibung durchlesen.

Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (12. September 2014)

Also ich kann mein ´Core voltage nicht verändern


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

du musst das in den einstellungen aktivieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. September 2014)

@Duvar Dein BIOS mag mein Kärtchen auch nicht.  Ich habe Ihr mit Prügel gedroht, aber auch das lässt Sie kalt :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn unser Vapor-X - Ritter so weiter macht hat er mich bald.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. September 2014)

Also +25 war eingestellt dann hab ichs auf +50 gestellt dann waren es viel weniger soll ich noch nen bisschen mein Voltage erhöhen da meine Temps nicht so hoch sind ;D


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @Duvar Dein BIOS mag mein Kärtchen auch nicht.  Ich habe Ihr mit Prügel gedroht, aber auch das lässt Sie kalt :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
der is ersmal mit modden beschäftigt 
wie komm ich überhaupt zu der ansicht?
@thai das problem ist halt, dass du im vergleich zur mehrleistung enorm viel mehr strom brauchst, ich würd die karte 24/7 einfach mit der 1100er einstellung laufen lassen 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> der is ersmal mit modden beschäftigt
> wie komm ich überhaupt zu der ansicht?


 Was moddet er den?

Grafikkarten und dann hast du neben den Titeln der Threads eine blaue Beitragszahl -> Klick und du siehst, dass du nur 4. bist


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

na immerhin top 5.. yess

lies mal ne seite vorne dran 
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (12. September 2014)

Kann ich auch +75 Auf meine Karte geben und wegen dem Verbrauch Roundy ich muss das sowieso nicht zahlen leb immer noch zu hause


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

ich auch, mir ists trotzdem lieber wenn meine mum keine herzinfakt bei der stromrechnung bekommt, und außerdem ists besser für die karte 
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (12. September 2014)

Naja wie isses mit den +75?


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

gib drauf solang die temps in ordnung sind..
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (12. September 2014)

Mann kann ja auch 70 % Lüfterspeed drauf geben 
Edit: Ich hab jetzt +75 mv drauf und 1125 core Clock sollte ich noch was am Speicher verändern oder am Powerlimit? ich  log dann morgen mal nen bisschen mit kann sich dann jmd dasss mal anschauen ?


----------



## Roundy (12. September 2014)

jop ich kann mal drüberschauen  und die andern sich auch 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @Duvar Dein BIOS mag mein Kärtchen auch nicht.  Ich habe Ihr mit Prügel gedroht, aber auch das lässt Sie kalt :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i krieg di 

@Roundy

so habe es nun mal erstmal so angespielt....da müssen wirklich noch Mods druppe....sieht wirklich noch nett pralle aus  habe noch keine dlcs...was gibt es denn so?

 meine 290 düppelt bei ca 700mhz rum weil auf 60fps begrenzt. wo kann ich vsync deaktivieren?


----------



## DoGyAUT (13. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> i krieg di
> 
> @Roundy
> 
> ...


 
Meine 290X pfeift aus dem letzten Loch bei meinem Skyrim ^^ leider sind meine 4GB VRAM fast schon wieder voll  dank Grass on Steroids und ein bischen schummeln bei den inis habe ich halt dennoch 50FPS bei 30GB an Mods (ja ich weiß, aber was soll man machen wenn man bei Nexus 20 Seiten an Mods trackt  )

Ich würde noch in der Skyrim.ini folgendes einfügen:

[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH
iNumHWThreads=4
iHWThread6=3
iHWThread5=3
iHWThread4=3
iHWThread3=2
iHWThread2=2
iHWThread1=2
iAIThread2HWThread=3
iAIThread1HWThread=2
iRenderingThread2HWThread=1
iRenderingThread1HWThread=0
iLargeIntRefCount=262144
uGridsToLoad=5
uExterior Cell Buffer=36
sIntroSequence=DISABLED.BIK
bRunHighLevelProcess=1
bMultiThreadMovement=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedBlood=1
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bUseThreadedTextures=1
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
bUseThreadedLOD=1
bUseThreadedAI=1
bUseHardDriveCache=0
fFlickeringLightDistance=8192

[BackgroundLoad]
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1

[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=4

[Grass]
iGrassCellRadius=2.5
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
bGrassPointLighting=1
b30GrassVS=1
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=7
iMinGrassSize=120   <- dieser Wert, unbedingt anpassen, je nach Gras mod. Bringt bei mir ca 20FPS+ (vs 40 zb) hier am besten Gras on Steroids verwenden, der kaschiert sehr schön.

Damit ist mein i5-4670K meistens bei 40-80% Auslastung. Gut ich verwende auch viel Havok Physik (HDT) (für Kleidung, Rüstung, Waffen, Haare etc)

In der SkyrimPrefs.ini kann man ach noch ganz gut optimieren.

[Display]
fSunShadowUpdateTime=1.000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.500
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=2500.0000
fShadowDistance=4000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=128
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=128
iShadowSplitCount=4

128x128 hört sich jetzt matschig an aber dank ENB sind die Schatten dennoch weich - bringt auch ca 10 FPS+

Hier ein paar Beispielbilder von mir, die Karte macht ohne OC stolze 40-50 FPS damit bei kuschligen 60° 

Das ist von meinem Steamprofil noch http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/469807170672761515/29CC118DB9BD4F9889EF0ACCF3473EE8C6C20A02/ wobei dort die Augen noch nicht so eingestellt sind wie sie sein sollten ^^ (ach wie putzig war noch mit 1920x1080 )

ENB ist Marke Eigenbau  - und weil es grad so schön ist hier noch ein Sonnenuntergang für euch http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc...54E223686495DC9E9B4599E/2048x864.resizedimage


----------



## Roundy (13. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> i krieg di
> 
> @Roundy
> 
> ...



Dlc's sind dwanguard dragonborn und hearthfire, wobei die ersten zwei quests sind, das letzte nur zum Häuser selber bauen.
Gruß
Edit: vsync muss man mit nem eintrag in der ini deaktivieren, wird aber von abgeraten weil die physik des Spiels ansonsten bei hohen fps fehler produziert. 
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (13. September 2014)

Mal ne Frage ich hab mir jetzt 5 von den Noctua Lüftern bestellt soll ich vllt noch den Cpu Lüfter umdrehen?


----------



## Performer81 (13. September 2014)

Bloß nicht.


----------



## Thaiminater (13. September 2014)

Ich mein dass der nach oben bläßt


----------



## BertB (13. September 2014)

trotzdem nicht
der saugt sich dann bloß die abluft der grafikkarte rein
so geht sie noch eher großteils schäg drunter durch

mich ärgerts, dass bei meinem amd system + kühler nur sekrecht geht

kannst ja mal testen und die temps vergleichen, wenn du bock auf die bastelei hast,
wette, dass die cpu temp leiden wird


----------



## Thaiminater (13. September 2014)

Mal ne Frage geht die Heiße Gpu Luft eig nach oben oder zur Seite?
EDIT: Wie siehts eig mit nen bisschen Memory clock drauf?


----------



## BertB (13. September 2014)

meinst du mit seite hinten, oder seitendeckel, falls der nen lüfter hat?

bei mir ists so, habe den auf rausblasen umgedreht, hat für cpu temp viel gebracht,
sind aber auch zwei karten, cpu ist nach einbau der zweiten überhitzt (fx8320)

geht jedenfalls üblicherweise schräg nach hinten hoch,
kommt dann schwer drauf an, wie hohe durchsätze die einzelnen lüfter in dem bild haben


----------



## Thaiminater (13. September 2014)

Also ich hab heut mit den Taktraten rumprobiert Hier die Logs und alles 
@1125 Mhz
FPS:	
62.7
Score:	
2624
Min FPS:	
31.3
Max FPS:	
121.5
@1130
FPS:	
62.2
Score:	
2602
Min FPS:	
31.8
Max FPS:	
115.0
@1140
FPS:	
62.4
Score:	
2611
Min FPS:	
30.9
Max FPS:	
116.2
@1145
FPS:	
62.7
Score:	
2624
Min FPS:	
31.2
Max FPS:	
115.7


----------



## Thaiminater (13. September 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt 5 von denen bestellt 
https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pk-2-a476867.html


----------



## MastaKLINGE (13. September 2014)

Moin Moin!

Ich hab n dickes Problem... Hab mein Gehäuse plus MoBo gewechselt, jetzt springt mein PC nicht mehr an, Fehlerquelle wurde mit dem Null-Test ausgemacht: Es ist meine R290X Lightning -.- hab leider keine andere Graka zum Testen hier... 

Also das eigentlich verwunderliche ist, dass wenn alles angeschlossen ist und man den Powerbutton am Gehäuse drückt einfach nichts passiert (Leuchte an der GraKa ist bei 2xPCIe blau und bei 3x gelb, ergo ist Stromversorgung da)! 

Wenn ich dann die PCIe Stecker von der Graka abklemme fährt der PC bei Betätigung ganz normal hoch jedoch ist die Taktleuchte von der Lightning dann Grün und die Auslastungsleuchte rot da ja die PCIe's abgeklemmt sind. MoBo piept dann 5mal wegen fehlender VGA.

Das neue Mobo ist n Asrock 990FX Killer, liegt es an dem BIOS? Mit meinem Asrock 970 Extreme 3 lief alles tutti. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wieso der PC nichtmal hochfährt?

Gruß


----------



## Roundy (13. September 2014)

Vllt mal nen bios update vom Mainboard machen.
Gruß


----------



## MastaKLINGE (13. September 2014)

Ich bin so ein Vollpfosten!!! Es konnte garnicht funktionieren da ich n UEFI-BIOS drauf hatte!!! XD XD XD 

Hab den Schalter umgelegt und jetzt läuft er


----------



## Roundy (13. September 2014)

na dann ist gut 
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (13. September 2014)

Hey mal ne Frage bei meinem DayZ schwankt mein Core Takt immer so zwischen 800-900 mhz und meine Gpu auslastung sieht aus wie ein Barcode und meine Fps liegen bei so 20 kann ich die Karte zwingen ihre Leistung dauerhaft auf höchstem Level zu halten?


----------



## Roundy (13. September 2014)

grafikeinstellungen hoch.
wie schauts mit der cpu aus, wie ist die ausgelastet?
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (13. September 2014)

Schau ich mal
Edit: Mit welche tool lass ich mir das am besten anzeigen ?
Afterburner ist nen bisschen blöd
Und kann ich meinen memory noch übertakten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. September 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Hey mal ne Frage bei meinem DayZ schwankt mein Core Takt immer so zwischen 800-900 mhz und meine Gpu auslastung sieht aus wie ein Barcode und meine Fps liegen bei so 20 kann ich die Karte zwingen ihre Leistung dauerhaft auf höchstem Level zu halten?


So viel wie möglich Grafiklast erzeugen. Also 200% Auflösung etc. Damit die CPU wenige zu tun hat. DayZ frisst CPUs zum Frühstück.


----------



## Roundy (13. September 2014)

allerdings sollte man damit doch dann trotzdem bei den 20fps bleiben, aber halt mit deutlich besserer grafik oder?
weil die cpu wird ja nicht entlastet sondern muss genau gleich viel machen, die gpu bekommt einfach nur mehr.
oder hab ich da jetzt grad nen denkfehler drin?
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (13. September 2014)

Naja aber xeon ist ja nicht langsam


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. September 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Naja aber xeon ist ja nicht langsam


Für DayZ ist nix zu schnell


----------



## Thaiminater (13. September 2014)

Besonders in den Städten hab ich halt bos auf 20 Fps und noch ne Frage ich han das Downsamplig mit dem Tool Cru versucht habs aber irgendwie nicht hingekriegt muss man nach dem eingeben der Auflösung im Tool noch was machen?


----------



## noomilicios (14. September 2014)

Dayz SA ist in den Städten zu 100% Cpu limitiert, das wird auch erst besser wenn die neue engine kommt. Hab selber nur 30 bis 40 frames in Städten und das mit nem i7 3770k der mit 4,8 ghz taktet.

Das beste was du machen kannst, ist die Objektdetails etwas runterzuschrauben (entweder im menü oder in der config datei)...

Downsampling kannst du bei dayz sa eigentlich normal im Grafikmenü einstellen, einfach ne höhere Auflösung wählen als dein monitor hat (im Grafikmenu, *nicht* bei user interface)


----------



## Thaiminater (14. September 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt auf 200% Auflösung und Alles Ultra und meine Fps Sin nen bisschen schlechter geworden
Edit: Also sowohl meine Graka als auch meine Cpu sind nicht ausgelastet meine Graka schwankt wie harry und meine Cpu ist bei nur so 35%


----------



## noomilicios (15. September 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt auf 200% Auflösung und Alles Ultra und meine Fps Sin nen bisschen schlechter geworden
> Edit: Also sowohl meine Graka als auch meine Cpu sind nicht ausgelastet meine Graka schwankt wie harry und meine Cpu ist bei nur so 35%


 
35% du glücklicher, bei mir geht die CPU auslastung max. auf 30%
Und das schiebe ich mal auf die fehlende (Mehrkern-)Optimierung der engine. 
Das die CPU in Städten limitiert kann ich einfach daran sehen, das (bei gleichen ingame settings) meine FPS in Städten deutlich einbrechen sobald ich meine CPU auf stock runtertakte (und halt daran, dass egal wie hoch/niedrig ich die CPU takte die Auslastung immer so 25-30% beträgt).

Ich habe unzählige guides gelesen und schon die ein oder andere Stunde damit verbracht die Config Dateien zu editieren und dann die Ergebnisse ingame zu testen, bis ich einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Object-Sichtweite und spielbaren FPS in Städten hatte. 

Hier mal 2 guides:

reddit <-- wg. den settings und dem AA/AF das über den Treiber erzwungen wird 

Youtube <-- einfach mal um zu sehen was die Einstellungen so bewirken

Will jetzt hier auch nicht weiter spammen - wenn du magst kann ich dir meine Einstellungen per pn schicken, aber anpassen musst du die auf jeden fall da ich halt mit stark übertakteter cpu zocke...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. September 2014)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Roundy (16. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



Moin 
Fehlt da jetzt iwie text oder wolltest du uns einfach einen netten Gruß zukommen lassen?
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. September 2014)

Natürlich nur einen netten Gruss:0)


----------



## ebastler (16. September 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Als langjähriger nvidia-Nutzer hab ich nun ein super Angebot für eine gebrauchte 290X (250€) bekommen. Da ich ohnehin mal die Rote Seite ausprobieren wollte, und nicht viel ausgeben wollte, kam mir das genau richtig. Am WE gehe ich die Karte abholen. 

Muss man irgendwas besonderes beachten bei 290(X)? Gibts da geheime Insidertipps? 

Erst bleibt ne Weile das Referenzgebläse drauf, dann kommt mein Morpheus auf die Karte. 

Hat hier wer Erfahrung mit der AMD-Software? Die zum Aufzeichnen, vergleichbar mit Shadowplay. Kostet die viel Leistung? CPU oder GPU? 
Kann die direkt Streamen? Das wollte ich mal ausprobieren...

Bringt mir bei einer 4670K mit leichtem OC Mantle etwas? Wenn ich weit vom CPU Limit weg bin, sollte es eigentlich nicht so viel bringen, oder?

Ach ja, ich hab eine Sapphire 290X im Referenzdesign. Werd mir vermutlich eine Backplate draufbauen, dass der Morpheus die Karte nicht all zu krumm biegt. Habt ihr da Empfehlungen? Ich finde die von XSPC so schön, aber die kostet Unsummen :/


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2014)

Naja, Insidertipps... du solltest dich einfach mit den grundlegenden Treiberdetails vertraut machen (was schnell geht). Bei Fragen, die für langjährige Nutzer von AMD-Karten einfach zu beantworten sind, einem Umsteiger ohne Erfahrungen mit AMD aber Kopfzerbrechen bereiten, einfach fragen. 

Grundlegend hinsichtlich Zusatzsoftware würde ich RadeonPro empfehlen (wird afaik leider nicht weiterentwickelt, ermöglicht aber in einigen Spielen sehr nette Funktionen wie SSAO, SMAA etc.), für Downsampling unbedingt GeDoSaTo nutzen.
Sofern ein Spiel MSAA anbietet, kann man überschüssige Leistung mit wenigen Klicks im CCC in SSAA umwandeln. 

Zur Aufnahmesoftware kann ich pesönlich nichts sagen, da ich weder aufzeichne noch streame.  Soll aber mittlerweile recht gut funktionieren und nicht allzu viel Ressourcen kosten.

Mantle bringt ordentlich Power, auch im GPU-Limit. Selbst in 1080P mit MSAA sind die Zuwächse jederzeit spürbar. Ich würde Mantle also auf alle Fälle nutzen. 

Zur Backplate haben wir uns ja bereits unterhalten.


----------



## ebastler (16. September 2014)

Jepp, zur Backplate hast du mir schon ein Bisschen was gesagt. Ich hab nur gehofft, dass vielleicht noch irgendjemand hier so eine unbekannte Plate kennt, die kaum was kostet, und die ich auf Geizhals nur nicht gefunden hab 

Danke für die restlichen Infos, mich juckt es immer mehr in den Fingern, die Karte endlich zu haben^^ Kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2014)

Wird sich bestimmt auch noch jemand finden. 

Bitte sehr.  Du wirst von der Leistung begeistert sein und (zunächst) um deine Ohren trauern (oder dich wundern, wer da dauernd den Föhn oder Staubsauger anlässt). Wenn dann mal der Morpheus drauf ist und du das erste Mal ein Spiel startest, düftest du aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr herauskommen, das verspreche ich dir.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wird sich bestimmt auch noch jemand finden.
> 
> Bitte sehr.  Du wirst von der Leistung begeistert sein und (zunächst) um deine Ohren trauern (oder dich wundern, wer da dauernd den Föhn oder Staubsauger anlässt). Wenn dann mal der Morpheus drauf ist und du das erste Mal ein Spiel startest, düftest du aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr herauskommen, das verspreche ich dir.



Genau so ist es :0)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Jepp, zur Backplate hast du mir schon ein Bisschen was gesagt. Ich hab nur gehofft, dass vielleicht noch irgendjemand hier so eine unbekannte Plate kennt, die kaum was kostet, und die ich auf Geizhals nur nicht gefunden hab
> 
> Danke für die restlichen Infos, mich juckt es immer mehr in den Fingern, die Karte endlich zu haben^^ Kanns kaum erwarten!


Nunja es kann aber auch gut sein, dass die Backplate nicht passt. Wie lang sind den die GPU-Schrauben des Morpheus?


----------



## ebastler (16. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nunja es kann aber auch gut sein, dass die Backplate nicht passt. Wie lang sind den die GPU-Schrauben des Morpheus?


 
Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls haben sie durch meien EVGA Backplate gepasst. Und was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht. Alter Bastlergrundsatz  Andere Schrauben nehmen oder so.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls haben sie durch meien EVGA Backplate gepasst. Und was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht. Alter Bastlergrundsatz  Andere Schrauben nehmen oder so.


Kann man so machen, aber an der Backplate würde ich nicht großartig bohren, da sonst die eloxierte Schicht weg ist und das soll nicht von Vorteil sein bei einer GPU.


----------



## ebastler (16. September 2014)

Naja, eloxiertes Alu leitet meinem Wissen nach auch. Bei meiner EVGA war die Plate einfach so gemacht, dass die die Karte nur da berührt, wo sie es auch darf.

Ich dachte da aber nicht an bohren, sondern schlicht und einfach an längere Schrauben


----------



## CSharper (17. September 2014)

Hey von wo habt ihr euch Unengine Valley gezogen? Also habt ihr was gezahlt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. September 2014)

Chip....


----------



## Roundy (17. September 2014)

Von hier
Gruß


----------



## CSharper (17. September 2014)

Top danke.


----------



## Roundy (17. September 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Top danke.



Immer wieder gern 
Gruß


----------



## CSharper (17. September 2014)

Gehört nicht zum Thema aber muss man gesehen haben haha
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...i7-4960x-oc-32gb-ssd-hdd-win-8-pro-pc-2482039


----------



## Roundy (17. September 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Gehört nicht zum Thema aber muss man gesehen haben haha
> https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...i7-4960x-oc-32gb-ssd-hdd-win-8-pro-pc-2482039


 
Den Design Punkt bekommts von mir 
Gruß


----------



## BertB (17. September 2014)

hab ich schon makl gesehen, 
ist hübsch, aber der preis ist na klar albern,

ist halt schweizer kleinserie,
das kostet

man könnte höchstens das konzept ähnlich nachbauen,
wär nice


----------



## Thaiminater (17. September 2014)

ICh dacht als erstes das kostet nur 1229 Euro und dann so


----------



## Bummsbirne (17. September 2014)

Mal editiert,  damit es keinen Anschiss von Mods gibt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. September 2014)

Keine Auskunft, da hier untersagt. Aber ich schaue mir gern deinen Thread im richtigen Unterforum an.


----------



## CSharper (17. September 2014)

haha 1229 Euro mit ner Titan Black^^


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (18. September 2014)

Bibt es was neues an der Bios-Editor-Front für die R9 290(X)???
Oder wird das gar nicht mehr kommen. Eure Meinung?!?!?!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. September 2014)

Heute werde ich erstmal testen wieviel überhaupt MIT Der Standard Spannung von +25mv der Vapor geht....noch nie getestet :0) Bei natürlich originaler Luffikurve


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (18. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Heute werde ich erstmal testen wieviel überhaupt MIT Der Standard Spannung von +25mv der Vapor geht....noch nie getestet :0) Bei natürlich originaler Luffikurve


 
Hab auch noch nie getestet, was mit meinen Original +50mV so machbar ist. Im Moment sind 1100MHz bei -19mV drin, also denke ich das wenigstens 1150MHz möglich sein sollten.

EVGA kannst Du mal nen Screeni von deinen beiden Lüfterkurven schicken? Also vom Originalen und vom Moded 

Bei meinem Moded Luffi sind max. 74°C auf der Uhr, aber das war auch im Hochsommer. Im Moment ist bei 71-72°C Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. September 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hab auch noch nie getestet, was mit meinen Original +50mV so machbar ist. Im Moment sind 1100MHz bei -19mV drin, also denke ich das wenigstens 1150MHz möglich sein sollten.
> 
> EVGA kannst Du mal nen Screeni von deinen beiden Lüfterkurven schicken? Also vom Originalen und vom Moded
> 
> Bei meinem Moded Luffi sind max. 74°C auf der Uhr, aber das war auch im Hochsommer. Im Moment ist bei 71-72°C Ende der Fahnenstange.



Klar mache ich. 

Wieviel liegt denn Bei dir Bei +50mv an ?

Für 1150 brauche ich +63mv....waren real ca 1,18v


----------



## ebastler (18. September 2014)

Hallo,

noch ne Frage meinerseits: Da ich, gerade Anfangs mit dem Referenzgebläse, die Karte gerne möglichst weit undervolten will (bei Stock  Clock), und es mir (danach, mit dem Morpheus) immer Spaß macht, zu benchen, brauche ich ein Tool, das das kann.

Was empfehlt ihr für eine 290X? Afterburner? Asus GPUTweak, oder wie das heißt? Sonst etwas?


----------



## Bummsbirne (18. September 2014)

Haette in Kürze ne 290x mit ek wb Kühler und Backplate zu verkaufen.  ~n halbes jahr alt. OC kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.


----------



## ebastler (18. September 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Haette in Kürze ne 290x mit ek wb Kühler und Backplate zu verkaufen.  ~n halbes jahr alt. OC kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.



Danke, aber die Karte habe ich schon, gehe sie am Sonntag abholen  Wasserkühlung nützt mir zudem ohne WaKü im Rechner wenig.

Da du die EK Backplate hast, hast du die selbst montiert? Glaubst du, die geht auch ohne den EK Block zu montieren?
Würde meiner gerne eine Backplate verpassen, der Morpheus ist so schwer...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch ne Frage meinerseits: Da ich, gerade Anfangs mit dem Referenzgebläse, die Karte gerne möglichst weit undervolten will (bei Stock  Clock), und es mir (danach, mit dem Morpheus) immer Spaß macht, zu benchen, brauche ich ein Tool, das das kann.
> 
> Was empfehlt ihr für eine 290X? Afterburner? Asus GPUTweak, oder wie das heißt? Sonst etwas?



Afterburner ist gut. Aber auch Trixx ist gut und geht sogar bis +200mv. Afterburner bis +100mv. Afterburner hat ein OSD was Trixx nicht hat.


----------



## Thaiminater (18. September 2014)

Ist es schlimm wenn man auf +200 geht für 1130 brauch ich mehr spannung als + 100 da schon +25 angelegt waren


----------



## Roundy (18. September 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm wenn man auf +200 geht für 1130 brauch ich mehr spannung als + 100 da schon +25 angelegt waren



Für nen bench geb ich auch mal +200, 24/7 aber lieber -19
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. September 2014)

Es kommt immer drauf an wieviel Spannung real anliegt. Für 24/7 max 1,25v


----------



## Thaiminater (18. September 2014)

Wo sehe ich die reale Spannung?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. September 2014)

Mit gpuz mitloggen


----------



## Thaiminater (18. September 2014)

Hier nochmal nen Log von DayZ zwischendurch hab ich dann auf 4k gestellt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. September 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Hab auch noch nie getestet, was mit meinen Original +50mV so machbar ist. Im Moment sind 1100MHz bei -19mV drin, also denke ich das wenigstens 1150MHz möglich sein sollten.
> 
> EVGA kannst Du mal nen Screeni von deinen beiden Lüfterkurven schicken? Also vom Originalen und vom Moded
> 
> Bei meinem Moded Luffi sind max. 74°C auf der Uhr, aber das war auch im Hochsommer. Im Moment ist bei 71-72°C Ende der Fahnenstange.



bitte die gemodete Kurve....die originale zeigt er mir leider nett an , wenn ich die gemodete deaktiviere....ausser ich instal AB neu..da hab ich aber keine Lust druppe




oh ja mein max @ meinen Default +25mv sind bei der Gpu 1125mhz. ab 1130mhz gibt es beim Tomb Raiderbench kleine minipixel..aber nur bei TR wenns eine halbe stunde heiss läuft....valley und co laufen auch über 1150mhz ohne pixelfehler....also unbedingt TR bench nutzen auf Max Details mit Tressfx und 4xSSAA. man sieht dann kleine schwarze punkte/Pixel

und der speicher geht damit auf 1510mhz ohne fehler mit der 1025mhz gpu zusammen...ab 1520mhz spackt es im idle...

 Spannung schwankt zwischen 1,11 und 1,14v...avg  1,13v......


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. September 2014)

Ich glaube es hat noch keiner eine 290X in einem BTX PC gehabt 
Der x16 Slot ist eins drüber, aber die GPU ist jetzt schon ganz oben, wegen 2 Slot, jetzt muss sie mit x4 auskommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaiminater (19. September 2014)

Wasn Btx?


----------



## Roundy (19. September 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hat noch keiner eine 290X in einem BTX PC gehabt
> Der x16 Slot ist eins drüber, aber die GPU ist jetzt schon ganz oben, wegen 2 Slot, jetzt muss sie mit x4 auskommen
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=771708"/>



Die wird doch garantiert zu laut und heiß. 
Leg mal die kabel anders... 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. September 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Wasn Btx?


Gehäuse-Format. Wie ATX


----------



## ebastler (19. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Die wird doch garantiert zu laut und heiß.
> Leg mal die kabel anders...
> Gruß


Die bleibt da eh nur bis Sonntag drin, dann wechselt die wieder Besitzer


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. September 2014)

Nvidia hat ja nun schöne Effizienzwunder raus gehauen...die 970 ist pl eine sehr gute Karte. Aber zum Glück können wir unsere 290er schön undervolten und kommen dann auch in dem Bereich der 970er beim Verbrauch 

Also nun werden die 290er wohl noch etwas im Preis fallen...zum Glück ist die 970 nicht schneller als eine 290.....


----------



## xxwollexx (19. September 2014)

Jetzt wird es echt interessant. Nun haben auch unsere geliebten 290/290x Modelle auch preislich einen ernstzunehmden Konkurrenten bekommen. 

MSI 970 GTX - Recht positiv getestet und das OC nach dem OC ist schon sehr beeindruckend!
50% OC im Coreclock und 27% im Boost Tackt. Derzeit bei Mindfactory am Veröffentlichungstag für 360€ gelistet.

Original GTX 980 - This sample - Overclocked
Core Clock: 1050 MHz Core Clock: 1325 MHz Core Clock 1501 MHz
Boost Clock: 1178 MHz Boost Clock: 1279 MHz Boost Clock: ~1501 MHz
Memory Clock: 7000 MHz Memory Clock: 7000 MHz Memory Clock: 8002 MHz


Auf dem Testystem hieß das im Firestrike Extreme
MSI 970 GTX OC 11.309
MSI 970 GTX 10.004
290x 9759
970 GTX 9568
290 9182

Sofern die Spiele für Nvidia besser optimiert sind, hat unsere 290x keinerlei Chance mehr. Also sehr ausgeglichen, zu einem günstigeren Preis und weniger Abwärme. Die Entwicklung wird sehr interessant und am Ende können nur die Verbraucher davon profitieren 

Quelle: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_review,26.html
weiterer Test: http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/...li-nvidia/7/#diagramm-battlefield-4-2560-1600





Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nvidia hat ja nun schöne Effizienzwunder raus gehauen...die 970 ist pl eine sehr gute Karte. Aber zum Glück können wir unsere 290er schön undervolten und kommen dann auch in dem Bereich der 970er beim Verbrauch


Allerdings nicht an die Leistung. Da man hier Leistung/MV rechnen müsste.


----------



## Roundy (19. September 2014)

Sehr schicke karte, auf jeden fall 
Ist der typ bei denen krank oder warum stimmt sogar das p/l? 
Trotzdem können wir uns mit den 290er zurück lehnen und noch auf 20nm warten 
Gruß


----------



## HighGrow22 (19. September 2014)

Das will ich doch hoffen ... Ich hab sie erst gekauft


----------



## ebastler (19. September 2014)

Ich auch, meine 290X hab ich noch nichtmal


----------



## Defenz0r (19. September 2014)

Also laut Info ist die GTX 970 stärker als eine R9 290 TRI x OC Vapor...
Und einer meint auch das diese konkrete R9 nicht für Crossfire geeignet wär..
So ein Mist.
Jetzt muss ich schauen das ich eventuell auf Kulanz (ein paar Tage nach den 14 Tagen) das Geld
zurück bekomme und umsattele.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. September 2014)

Wenn das Geld nicht so knapp wäre, hatte ich schon  für ne GTX970 geschaut.


----------



## Duvar (19. September 2014)

Hey Leute, endlich ist mein neuer "Grafikbomber" da. 
Wollt ihr Bilder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. September 2014)

Also die 970 ist nicht wirklich schneller als eine 290 und in hohen Auflösungen sieht's wieder besser aus für die 290. Nur sind die Maxwells Effizienter....das kann ja aber auch eine 290 wenn man selbst Hand anlegt 

Aber trotzdem ist eine 970 eine super geile Karte.... Nvidia hat halt den Takt so angehoben das sie meistens knapp vor der 290 liegt...
Nun wenn der Preis der 290 jetzt noch um 50€ sinkt....dann wäre es Klasse:0)


----------



## Duvar (19. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Also die 290 ist nicht wirklich schneller als eine 290 und in hohen Auflösungen sieht's wieder besser aus für die 290. Nur sind die Maxwells Effizienter....das kann ja aber auch eine 290 wenn man selbst Hand anlegt
> 
> Aber trotzdem ist eine 970 eine super geile Karte.... Nvidia hat halt den Takt so angehoben das sie meistens knapp vor der 290 liegt...
> Nun wenn der Preis der 290 jetzt noch um 50€ sinkt....dann wäre es Klasse:0)


 
Was schreibst du da man?


----------



## beren2707 (19. September 2014)

Macht die 290 auch nicht besser. Klar, sie wird jetzt nicht langsamer, aber aktuell spricht bei einem Neukauf um ~320€ mMn praktisch nichts mehr für eine 290, sondern fast alles für eine GTX 970. Ich bleibe zwar bei meiner 290, da sie auch sehr leise und wenigstens halbwegs effizient ist, wenn ich aber *jetzt* neukaufen müsste, würde ich keine Sekunde überlegen, was in meinem PC landen würde.


----------



## Duvar (19. September 2014)

Sehe ich genauso, solange die 290 net auf 250€ droppt, kannste eine Empfehlung vergessen.
Ein guter neuer AMD Treiber mit DS / merklichen Leistungssteigerungen etc, könnte noch was bewirken, ansonsten....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Macht die 290 auch nicht besser. Klar, sie wird jetzt nicht langsamer, aber aktuell spricht bei einem Neukauf um ~320€ mMn praktisch nichts mehr für eine 290, sondern fast alles für eine GTX 970. Ich bleibe zwar bei meiner 290, da sie auch sehr leise und wenigstens halbwegs effizient ist, wenn ich aber jetzt neukaufen müsste, würde ich keine Sekunde überlegen, was in meinem PC landen würde.



Richtig.....darum sag ich ja das der Preis der 290 noch gut fallen muss



Duvar schrieb:


> Was schreibst du da man?



Upps....ich ändere es....bin @work


----------



## BertB (19. September 2014)

ist wirklich top, die 970 
wer 290er hat braucht aber drum nicht jammern,
die bleibt stark (saugt halt mehr strom)

seh ich wie beren,
bei neukauf wäre alles klar,
die 290 muss tief im preis sinken,
eventuell hol ich mir dann ne dritte, lol

hatte schon mal ein triple gpu system, war super
war 3x hd 6870
entgegen landläufiger meinung profitiert das setup von der dritten karte, was mikroruckler angeht,
war damals jedenfalls so
Stufe 2: CrossfireX mit 3 GPUs - AMD Crossfire vs. Nvidia SLI - Mikroruckler, Kernskalierung und Nutzen
war genau das setup, wie in dem bericht,
6870x2 + 6870

hab die sogar noch,
wenn irgendwann mein fx8320 rausfliegt,
bau ich den wieder damit zusammen, als nostalgie pc der frühen 2010er jahre


----------



## ebastler (19. September 2014)

Ich kanns immer noch kaum erwarten, endlich meine 290X zu kriegen...

Kennt ihr ein Videoschnitt Programm, das auf OpenCL oder so ansetzt, sodass ich beim (eher seltenen) Videoschneiden etwas mehr Speed habe? Momentan hab ich Premiere CS6, aber das kann nur CUDA. Und mit und ohne CUDA dauerte es mit meiner 660Ti exakt gleich lang.


----------



## Defenz0r (19. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ist wirklich top, die 970
> wer 290er hat braucht aber drum nicht jammern,
> die bleibt stark (saugt halt mehr strom)
> 
> ...


 
Dann muss die Tri X OC Vapor aber bis Dezember um einiges an Preis verlieren!


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (19. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> bitte die gemodete Kurve....die originale zeigt er mir leider nett an , wenn ich die gemodete deaktiviere....ausser ich instal AB neu..da hab ich aber keine Lust druppe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Klar mache ich.
> 
> Wieviel liegt denn Bei dir Bei +50mv an ?
> 
> Für 1150 brauche ich +63mv....waren real ca 1,18v



Kann ich dir leider erst am Sonntag sagen, wenn ich wieder an meinem Pc sitze. Bei - 19mV waren es 1,125V also wie Du sagst, schwankt es da zwischen 1,1 und 1,4V

Mit TR kann ich auch testen. Hab ich da  

+63mV ist ausgehend von ±0mV aus dem AB?!?!?! 

Danke für den Screenshot


----------



## Duvar (19. September 2014)

Ich werde bei meiner 290 wohl noch festhalten und erst in 2 Generationen später erst aufrüsten.
Bis dahin sollten die Karten richtig geil sein, im Moment ist das Leistungsplus ja recht gering.
PS Falls wen langweilig ist Twitch
Teste grad bissl die PS4 mit Knack.


----------



## xxwollexx (19. September 2014)

Man darf Nicht vergessen wir sprechen hier von msi Gaming 970 vs 290 vapor x.
Allerdings Lässt sich die Nvidia von 1173mhz auf wahnsinnige 1500mhz Game stable overclocken. Dann sieht die vapor keine sonne mehr :/


----------



## $h0rTy (19. September 2014)

Hey, für meinen neuen Rechner ist aktuell die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC geplant.

So wie ich aber jetzt hier gelesen habe wäre das eine eher schlechte Wahl, solange der Preis nicht deutlich fällt. Ist das so richtig?
Gibt es Erfahrungswerte wie lange Preissenkungen auf sich warten lassen?


----------



## Duvar (19. September 2014)

Pack dir eine GTX 970 und werde glücklich.
Mit einer guten Custom 970 bist du besser bedient.


----------



## Xcravier (19. September 2014)

Jetzt werden die ganzen User wie z.B. Rodolfos wiederlegt, die behaupten wir wären alle Amd-Fanboys und würden deswegen nur Amd empfehlen


----------



## ebastler (19. September 2014)

Haha, das stimmt. Wobei ich immer schon beides empfohlen habe. Hatte ja bis zu ihrem Tod selbst ne 660Ti drin.
Hab die AMDs halt meist eher empfohlen, weil die P/L einfach genial waren. Bislang.
Bin gespannt, wie die roten das kontern...

Btw, schaut mal meinen Sysprofile Banner an^^


----------



## Gamiac (19. September 2014)

Also ich bin mit meiner 290 immer noch genauso glücklich wie vorher auch wenn da die Preise bestimmt bald ein wenig in den Keller gehen immer noch ne geile Karte .
Das einzige was Nvidia mit der 970 wieder geschafft hat außer ner anehmbaren Karte mit der 970 zu presentieren ist die alten Nvidias restlos zu entwerten wie sie es immer tun .
Und die haben auch schon das Teil in der Schublade das in ein Paar Monaten die 970 für ihre Kundschaft wertlos erscheinen lässt .
Zumindest für die welche sich da Jetzt ein SLI System basteln oder zur 980 greifen soviel steht fest .
Bei AMD werden wohl jetzt die Preise für die 290er auf das Niveau der 280er krachen und der Abverkauf geht los .
Bis meine 290 allerdings im Wert unter die Hälfte ihres Neupreises Knallt wird noch ne ganze weile dauern und bis ich ne neue brauch auch .
Immerhin hat sie selbst bei 1050/1400 nen Maximalverbrauch von 190 Watt und ist damit nicht wirklich ein Stromverbrenner .
Und 4Gb V-Ram hab ich auch schon also alles in Butter .

 Von den 970ern finde ich die Zotac Omega am geilsten bis jetzt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. September 2014)

Wenn die Galaxy/KFA² GTX 970 HOF+ für 350€ kommt, würde ich weich werden. Wenn nicht, nutze ich mein Heizkraftwerk weiter.


----------



## Performer81 (19. September 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Immerhin hat sie selbst bei 1050/1400 nen Maximalverbrauch von 190 Watt und ist damit nicht wirklich ein Stromverbrenner .
> Und 4Gb V-Ram hab ich auch schon also alles in Butter .
> 
> Von den 970ern finde ich die Zotac Omega am geilsten bis jetzt


 

Jo bei meiner 290X PCS+ seh ich @1050/1300 und +0mv(1,148V) in BF4 Ultra und 4AA nur so zwischen 150 und 170W bei Power in rumpendeln. Ich weiss jedoch nicht wie genau das ist.
Wenn das stimmt wär das auch net viel mehr als meine 7870


----------



## Gamiac (19. September 2014)

Deren ganze Werte die da zum Vergleich herangezogen werden sind noch von dem Test mit der Referenzkarte beim Release .
 Dazwischen und dem was jetzt bei mir mit der Tf abgeht liegen doch schon fast Welten .


----------



## Performer81 (19. September 2014)

JA mit 95 Grad und Turbine @ 10000u/min zieht eben


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. September 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> JA mit 95 Grad und Turbine @ 10000u/min zieht eben



So ein quatsch. Meine tri x oc hat noch nie 70 grad erreicht in games. 

Maximal 67 grad und dabei ist sie zu 99% ausgelastet und der vram 3,5 gb voll.

Mfg


----------



## Performer81 (19. September 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> So ein quatsch. Meine tri x oc hat noch nie 70 grad erreicht in games.
> 
> Maximal 67 grad und dabei ist sie zu 99% ausgelastet und der vram 3,5 gb voll.
> 
> Mfg


 
Wir sprechen vom Referenzdesign


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. September 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Wir sprechen vom Referenzdesign



Na dann. Wer kauft denn sowas?ugly

Mfg


----------



## Thaiminater (19. September 2014)

Der der eine fette Wasserkühlung drauf baut


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2014)

Wäre fast schwach gewordrn bei der GTX 970.
Aber wenn man es sich mal durchrechnet, lohnt es sich nicht.
Ich würde 20-30 Euro im Jahr an Strom sparen, aber muss locker 50-60 Euro für die neue Karte drauflegen.
Und da ich eh so ziemlich jedes Jahr ne neue Karte kaufe, lohnt sich das einfach nicht.
100W Mehrverbrauch hören sich zwar viel an, aber Endeffekt zocke ich wahrscheinlich zuwenig dafür das es sich lohnen würde 
Also wird am WE erstmal optmiert und dann mal gucken, wo ich beim Stromverbrauch lande.


----------



## JonnyFaust (20. September 2014)

Ne Idee wäre ja jetzt noch die 290 schnell zu verkaufen, damit es noch etwas Kohle gibt und bis zu den 300er mit meiner kleinen 640 GT zocken ^^. Dann wird es ne 980 oder, sofern Amd überzeugt, ne 300er


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2014)

Bevor ich mit ner GT640 zocke, gehe ich lieber an meinen HTPC, da steckt ne GTX750 drin.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. September 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Ne Idee wäre ja jetzt noch die 290 schnell zu verkaufen, damit es noch etwas Kohle gibt und bis zu den 300er mit meiner kleinen 640 GT zocken ^^. Dann wird es ne 980 oder, sofern Amd überzeugt, ne 300er


Wer kauft den bitteschön noch eine R9 290 gebraucht? Die gehen zu Preisen weg, da blutet mur das Herz.


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2014)

Wie meine 290X um 250€ 

Und eine 290 um 215€ hätte ich auch haben können. Vor Release der 9xx Karten, wohlgemerkt!


----------



## noname545 (20. September 2014)

da hat nvidia mit der 970 eine richtig nette Karte rausgehauen Eine 290(x) würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen und auch nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2014)

Habe gerade gelesen, dass ein Kühler der auf die GTX 780ti passt, auch auf der GTX 980 passen soll.
Ich sehe langsam doch schwarz für meine Turbo Duo.
Ich weiss ist nicht wirklich schneller, aber ich bastel einfach zu gerne.
Na mal gucken was das Weihnachtsgeld sagt.


----------



## Minutourus (20. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Also laut Info ist die GTX 970 stärker als eine R9 290 TRI x OC Vapor...
> Und einer meint auch das diese konkrete R9 nicht für Crossfire geeignet wär..
> So ein Mist.
> Jetzt muss ich schauen das ich eventuell auf Kulanz (ein paar Tage nach den 14 Tagen) das Geld
> zurück bekomme und umsattele.


 
Komisch fahre CF mit zwei Vapor und habe keine Probleme .......


----------



## BertB (20. September 2014)

warum da kein cf gehen soll, ist mir auch ein rätsel


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> warum da kein cf gehen soll, ist mir auch ein rätsel



warum sollte es auch nett gehen


----------



## Gamiac (21. September 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> da hat nvidia mit der 970 eine richtig nette Karte rausgehauen Eine 290(x) würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen und auch nicht mehr kaufen.


 
 Na ja jetzt gerade nicht aber mal sehen wie AMD jetzt Kontert nachdem Nvidia die Hose schön weit runter lassen musste um p/l technisch endlich mal wieder was abgeliefert hat das gegen AMD bestehen kann .
 Da wird ganz Sicher bald ein Konter kommen und wenn die 290+290X dann zu nem angenehmen Preis abverkauft wird kann man sich die auch wieder holen .
 Und zum Verkaufen selbiger gibt es für mich überhaupt keinen Grund denn das wird Meine Karte bleiben für mindestens noch 1-1/2 Jahre wenn das nicht klar gewesen wäre beim Kauf hätte ich es nicht getan .


----------



## noname545 (21. September 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Na ja jetzt gerade nicht aber mal sehen wie AMD jetzt Kontert nachdem Nvidia die Hose schön weit runter lassen musste um p/l technisch endlich mal wieder was abgeliefert hat das gegen AMD bestehen kann .
> Da wird ganz Sicher bald ein Konter kommen und wenn die 290+290X dann zu nem angenehmen Preis abverkauft wird kann man sich die auch wieder holen .
> Und zum Verkaufen selbiger gibt es für mich überhaupt keinen Grund denn das wird Meine Karte bleiben für mindestens noch 1-1/2 Jahre wenn das nicht klar gewesen wäre beim Kauf hätte ich es nicht getan .



natürlich werde ich mein "fette" 290 behalten, und erst nach 2 Jahren wieder was neues holen. Nur bin ich von der Leistungsaufnahmen der Grünen beeindruckt, klar auch die 290 kann auch sparsam sein, aber dafür muss man wieder selbst Hand anlegen 

Bei der MSI 970 wurde ich schon schwach aber jetzt nochmal wechseln? neeee


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2014)

Hat noch einer Probleme mit 14er Treibern?
Kriege da kein Bild über meine DVI Ausgänge.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hat noch einer Probleme mit 14er Treibern?
> Kriege da kein Bild über meine DVI Ausgänge.



Nö.  ......


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2014)

Habe im Netz viel zu dem Problem gelesen, aber ausser auf 13.12 gehen, gibt es da wohl keine Lösung.


----------



## xxwollexx (22. September 2014)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand von euch das Problem, das die Vapor-X sporadisch Blue/Blackscreens erzeugt hat?
Bin langsam ratlos, hab jegliches OC von CPU und GPU zurück gefahren, aber dennoch kommt es sporadisch vor und sofern ich auf igpu schalte habe ich das Problem nicht mehr. 

Kommt jetzt auch super, wo alle probieren ihre Karten für die 970 zurückzugeben -.-" Würde sie allerdings bei Retour auch lieber eintauschen^^. Finde es nur schade, da sie sonst kein Lagerschleifen oder Fiepen aufweist :/


----------



## roNskI (22. September 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand von euch das Problem, das die Vapor-X sporadisch Blue/Blackscreens erzeugt hat?
> Bin langsam ratlos, hab jegliches OC von CPU und GPU zurück gefahren, aber dennoch kommt es sporadisch vor und sofern ich auf igpu schalte habe ich das Problem nicht mehr.
> 
> Kommt jetzt auch super, wo alle probieren ihre Karten für die 970 zurückzugeben -.-" Würde sie allerdings bei Retour auch lieber eintauschen^^. Finde es nur schade, da sie sonst kein Lagerschleifen oder Fiepen aufweist :/



Ich kann mich mit meiner 290 Vapor-X nicht beschweren. Läuft alles Sahne mit 14.4 Treiber!
Welchen nutzt du?

Was bei mir nicht funktioniert ist der neue MSI Afterburber 4.0
Bei mir funktioniert nur Version 2.3.1
Gehts von der Version her höher hängt sich der PC spontan auf :/


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Habe keine Probleme mit dem 14.7 Treiber unter Windows 8.1 x64


Was man zu dem Afterburner 4.0 sagen muss:

*FIX*

1. Die Version 4.0 funktioniert stabil und OHNE Problem 
unter Windows 8.1

2. Man darf keine Unofficial Overclocking Modi aktivieren,
 sonst gibt es IDLE flackern.

3. Man darf keine OSD Einblendungen freischalten,
 da es sonst zu Problemen mit manchen Spielen kommt.

4. Man sollte NUR die Core Clock, 
Voltage, Hardwaresteuerung freischalten,
 alles andere führt auf lange Sicht zu Problemen.

5. Konstante Voltage bringt nichts, deaktiviert aber bitte alle ULPS, 
da es sonst auch zu Problemen im IDLE kommt, 
gerade bei dem OC Modell und bei eigenen OC Settings.

6. Allerdings darf RivaTunerStatisticsServer NICHT installiert werden,
 sonst funktionieren einige Spiele nicht mehr.

7.Wenn man einen Overlay will, 
dann macht man das bei den Spielen die damit funktionieren mit RadeonPro.


----------



## Krasus (22. September 2014)

Bei mir läuft alles super in Verbindung mit Afterburner 4.0 und Catalyt 14.7.
Keine Blackscreens, keine flickern im IDLE und bis jetzt hat auch kein Spiel Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Ja, das liegt aber an etwas anderem und zwar:

Die Chipgüte (weniger Spannung auf hoher Frequenz)
Deine Settings.
Deine Spiele! 
sehr wichtiger Punkt da der Overlay nicht bei allen Spielen funktioniert,
konkretes Beispiel: The Witcher 2


----------



## beren2707 (22. September 2014)

Gibt so einige Spiele, wo das OSD zickt. Besonders nervig ist es mMn bei Sniper Elite v2, da in diesem Fall das Spiel immer wieder zu starten versucht, wenn man es abschiesst. Dort muss man den AB beenden respektive das OSD deaktivieren und dann das aufgehängte Spiel beenden. 
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass der AB 4 bei mir seinen Dienst bislang komplett ohne Blackscreens verrichtet hat.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Gibt so einige Spiele, wo das OSD zickt. Besonders nervig ist es mMn bei Sniper Elite v2, da in diesem Fall das Spiel immer wieder zu starten versucht, wenn man es abschiesst. Dort muss man den AB beenden respektive das OSD deaktivieren und dann das aufgehängte Spiel beenden.
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass der AB 4 bei mir seinen Dienst bislang komplett ohne Blackscreens verrichtet hat.


 
Ich hatte bis jetzt auch noch keine Blackscreens.
Nur der UnofficialOverClockingMode ist momentan noch Müll.
Der verursacht flackern, und nach jeder Veränderung der Einstellungen,
flackert es kurz auf (1 Sec) auch beim Start.
Wen so etwas stört, aktiviert den Modus auch nicht.

Ich muss sagen, Übertaktungs-Vorteile hatte ich dadurch nicht.
Meine R9 290 Tri X OC Vapor schafft momentan bloß diese Einstellung 100% OHNE Artefakte:

Core Clock: 1090 MHz (60MHz Steigerung)
Core Voltage: + 85mV
Mem Clock: 1400MHz

Man muss dazu sagen, 
das eine Absenkung des Memory Clocks nicht dazu beiträgt,
das ich keine Artefakte mehr bei weniger Spannung habe.
Selbst bei 1200 MHz nicht.
Kann es sein das es daran liegt das ich noch PCIe 2.0 nutze?
Falls ja, macht es aber keinen Performance Unterschied,
laut Recherche geht es gegen Null.


----------



## ebastler (22. September 2014)

Heute Abend kann ich endlich meine 290X abholen, nachdem mir gestern n Zugstreik nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat... *freu*


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Heute Abend kann ich endlich meine 290X abholen, nachdem mir gestern n Zugstreik nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat... *freu*


 
Hol dir lieber ne GTX 970 für weniger Geld...


----------



## ebastler (22. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Hol dir lieber ne GTX 970 für weniger Geld...


Weniger Geld als 250€?^^
Abgesehen davon ist die 970 langsamer als die 290X, so weit ich weiß


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Was zur Hölle!...
Hab für meine  R9 290 Tri X OC Vapor noch 370 bezahlt vor 22 Tagen.
Übertaktet ist Sie so schnell wie deine 290X.
Die GTX 970 ist 10% schneller als die 290X, 
außerdem lässt Sie sich stark übertakten,
damit sieht auch die 290x kein Land mehr.


----------



## ebastler (22. September 2014)

Zweiter Hand, gibts die Karte. Ist halt im Laubgebläsedesign, aber das ist mir eh egal, da ich sowieso einen Morpheus draufbauen will.

War die 970 nicht schneller als die 290, aber minimal langsamer als die 290X in den PCGH benches?

Naja, egal, so viel Leistung um den Preis krieg ich grad sonst nirgendwo her.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Zweiter Hand, gibts die Karte. Ist halt im Laubgebläsedesign, aber das ist mir eh egal, da ich sowieso einen Morpheus draufbauen will.
> 
> War die 970 nicht schneller als die 290, aber minimal langsamer als die 290X in den PCGH benches?
> 
> Naja, egal, so viel Leistung um den Preis krieg ich grad sonst nirgendwo her.


 
Selbst wenn, der OC der 970, 
der bis zu 250MHz reichen kann,
skaliert so gut, 
dass man damit echt was reißen kann.
Der Morpheus ist recht teuer, 
also du kommst trotzdem dann auf 320€.
Dazu noch ne Gelid GC Extreme dann bist du auf 330€.

Also so viel mehr Glück wie ich hattest du dann doch nicht.
Die 290x lässt sich nicht mehr viel übertakten,
also viel besser wird die Karte nicht werden.
Alleine das Auto Downsampling der 970 macht die Karte interessant


----------



## ebastler (22. September 2014)

Morpheus liegt schon rum, ebenso Noctua NT-H1 und 2 NF-F12 PWM, hab also konkret bei der Karte keinerlei Zusatzkosten.

Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass bei 20% OC die 970 nur ca. 10% Mehrleistung kriegt?

Naja, eigentlich ist mir egal, was die 970 kann, ich hab eine der stärksten Single-GPUs, die es gibt, und Schwanzvergleiche waren mir immer schon ziemlich egal


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Morpheus liegt schon rum, ebenso Noctua NT-H1 und 2 NF-F12 PWM, hab also konkret bei der Karte keinerlei Zusatzkosten.
> 
> Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass bei 20% OC die 970 nur ca. 10% Mehrleistung kriegt?
> 
> Naja, eigentlich ist mir egal, was die 970 kann, ich hab eine der stärksten Single-GPUs, die es gibt, und Schwanzvergleiche waren mir immer schon ziemlich egal


 
Schwammige Aussage.
Kann sein, bitte Link dazu posten.

Den Morpheus noch rum liegen ? 
War es nicht so das man den Kühler mit der GPU verheiratet,
d.h man bekommt den Kühler nie wieder gescheit runter?
Was ist mit den sämtlichen Spawa Kühlblöcke,
die man mit Wärmeleitkleber anbringen muss?


----------



## beren2707 (22. September 2014)

Die 970 bewegt sich von den FPS zwischen 290 und 290X; mit einigen Ausreißern nach oben wie unten, je nach Spiel. Die Abstände zu beiden Karten sind gering, sodass sich aktuell ein Neukauf der 290X zum Normalpreis i.d.R. nicht mehr lohnt. Wenn man jedoch einen Morpheus und Zubehör rumliegen hat und eine 290X für 250€ bekommt, warum nicht?  So toll ist die Effizienz der 970 nun auch wieder nicht, mit ordentlich OC säuft sie sogar ähnlich viel wie eine GTX 780 Ti. 
Also durchaus tolle Karten für Neukäufer älterer/langsamerer Modelle, aus Sicht der Besitzer einer High-End-Karte aber, wie erwartet, mMn keinerlei relevante Aufrüstgründe (da sind die neuen Features noch erwähnenswerter als Leistung und Effizienz).

Bzgl. Morpheus: Alles falsch.  Der Morpheus ist problemlos wieder zu entfernen, die Speicherkühlerchen werden per Wärmeleitpad angebracht. Nur wer auf dauerhafte Sachen steht, kann die Teile auch mit separat erhältlichem Kleber draufpappen, aber wer macht schon sowas?


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Nur wer auf dauerhafte Sachen steht, kann die Teile auch mit separat erhältlichem Kleber draufpappen, aber wer macht schon sowas?



Der müsste doch per *Heißluft Fön* (heißt der so???) wieder zu entfernen sein oder?


----------



## beren2707 (22. September 2014)

Ist eine Möglichkeit, wobei ich da Bedenken hätte ein Bauteil auf der Platine zu schädigen. Notfalls in den Gefrierschrank legen kann auch helfen, dann wird der Kleber brüchig. Ich gedenke aber nicht die 290 wieder vom Morpheus zu trennen.


----------



## ebastler (22. September 2014)

Meine 660Ti, auf der der Morpheus grade steckt, hat eh das Zeitliche gesegnet... Schade, war eine echt tolle Karte. Die wird aufbewahrt. In 20 Jahren kann ich dann meinen Kindern zeigen, was ihr Vater damals als erste eigene Grafikkarte hatte^^


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Also ich könnte keine Grafikkarte 20 Jahre horten...
Bis dahin ist die bestimmt Mega vergilbt und verstaubt.
Was lagerst du sonst noch so für deine Kinder?
Wenn du in 20 Jahren Kindern hättest,
wann würdest du es Ihnen zeigen?
In 10 Jahren? Ergo 30 Jahre? xD

Die kann man auch wunderbar als Türstopper nehmen, 
oder für einen Grafikkartenweitwurf


----------



## Gohrbi (22. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ist eine Möglichkeit, wobei ich da Bedenken hätte ein Bauteil auf der Platine zu schädigen. Notfalls in den Gefrierschrank legen kann auch helfen, dann wird der Kleber brüchig. Ich gedenke aber nicht die 290 wieder vom Morpheus zu trennen.



... nein, dieses muss man nur machen, wenn sich die Karte in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschiedet. Zum Glück die WLPads verwendet.


----------



## ebastler (22. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Also ich könnte keine Grafikkarte 20 Jahre horten...
> Bis dahin ist die bestimmt Mega vergilbt und verstaubt.
> Was lagerst du sonst noch so für deine Kinder?
> Wenn du in 20 Jahren Kindern hättest,
> ...



Ach, in irgendeinen Karton in den Keller räumen. Da liegt schon mehr Uralt-Hardware rum.
Erst vor Kurzem nen 486er meines Dads ausgegraben^^

Da ich Kinder iwo um die 30 herum geplant hätte (immer vorausgesetzt, ich hab bis dahin eine fixe Lebensgefährtin  ), wären die in 20 Jahren schon 10. Da werden die sich schon für Hardware interessieren, dafür sorge ich


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ach, in irgendeinen Karton in den Keller räumen. Da liegt schon mehr Uralt-Hardware rum.
> Erst vor Kurzem nen 486er meines Dads ausgegraben^^
> 
> Da ich Kinder iwo um die 30 herum geplant hätte (immer vorausgesetzt, ich hab bis dahin eine fixe Lebensgefährtin  ), wären die in 20 Jahren schon 10. Da werden die sich schon für Hardware interessieren, dafür sorge ich


 
Ach, die Jugend von heute und ihre Träume


----------



## ebastler (22. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ach, die Jugend von heute und ihre Träume


 
Wie trist wäre das Leben denn ohne? 


Ich lade gerade schon alles für heute Abend vor. Afterburner 4.0.0 und CCC 14.4.
Sonst noch was?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. September 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand von euch das Problem, das die Vapor-X sporadisch Blue/Blackscreens erzeugt hat?
> Bin langsam ratlos, hab jegliches OC von CPU und GPU zurück gefahren, aber dennoch kommt es sporadisch vor und sofern ich auf igpu schalte habe ich das Problem nicht mehr.
> 
> Kommt jetzt auch super, wo alle probieren ihre Karten für die 970 zurückzugeben -.-" Würde sie allerdings bei Retour auch lieber eintauschen^^. Finde es nur schade, da sie sonst kein Lagerschleifen oder Fiepen aufweist :/



Haste mal AB deinstalliert?


----------



## Roundy (22. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wie trist wäre das Leben denn ohne?
> 
> Ich lade gerade schon alles für heute Abend vor. Afterburner 4.0.0 und CCC 14.4.
> Sonst noch was?



Hab ich was verpasst?
Gruß


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?
> Gruß


 
Nein, hast du nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. September 2014)

roNskI schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mit meiner 290 Vapor-X nicht beschweren. Läuft alles Sahne mit 14.4 Treiber!
> Welchen nutzt du?
> 
> Was bei mir nicht funktioniert ist der neue MSI Afterburber 4.0
> ...



Also ich habe keine Probleme mit den 14er Treibern und den neuen AB. Läuft alles dufte



Krasus schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft alles super in Verbindung mit Afterburner 4.0 und Catalyt 14.7.
> Keine Blackscreens, keine flickern im IDLE und bis jetzt hat auch kein Spiel Probleme gemacht.



Dito.....


----------



## ebastler (22. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?
> Gruß


Nein, ich krieg nur heut meine 290X und will am Abend ohne lange Downloads sofort lostesten


----------



## xxwollexx (22. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste mal AB deinstalliert?


 
Ja, trat auch schon davor auf. Erst ging ich aber davon aus, dass es am OC vom CPU lag.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Deaktivier mal ULPS, 
arbeite mal das ab was ich geschrieben hatte.


----------



## TheSebi41 (22. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle!...
> Hab für meine  R9 290 Tri X OC Vapor noch 370 bezahlt vor 22 Tagen.
> Übertaktet ist Sie so schnell wie deine 290X.
> Die GTX 970 ist 10% schneller als die 290X,
> ...


 
Wenn man die 290X übertaktet  die 970 hat eh schon einen hohen Takt


----------



## xxwollexx (22. September 2014)

Danke. Werde ich mal durchklappern. Probleme treten auch nur im Idle auf..


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

xxwollexx schrieb:


> Danke. Werde ich mal durchklappern. Probleme treten auch nur im Idle auf..


 
Meine GPU hatte die selben Symptome  deswegen der Text.


----------



## xxwollexx (22. September 2014)

Danke.

Ich habe meine auch vor knapp 40 Tagen gekauft für 400€ -.-"
Die 970 hat zwar einen hohen Takt, aber wie bereits mehrfach bestätigt schafft sie die 1450-1500mhz game stable.

Wie schaut es mit AB unter Windows 7 eigl aus.
2.3 oder 4.0?

Lustig ist auch, früher hat man maximal eine Vapor-X bei Kleinanzeigen gesehen und nun?
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-290-vapor-x/k0


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. September 2014)

Mal sehen. Meine Tri-X zickt nun auch wieder von heute auf morgen rum. -.-

Aber ich hoffe, dass nächstes Jahr die großen Karten kommen.


----------



## Roundy (22. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Meine Tri-X zickt nun auch wieder von heute auf morgen rum. -.-
> 
> Aber ich hoffe, dass nächstes Jahr die großen Karten kommen.



Ohne scheiß ich will echt mal wissen was du mit deinen karten machst 
Gruß


----------



## BertB (22. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber ich hoffe, dass nächstes Jahr die großen Karten kommen.



rot, grün, oder beide ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ohne scheiß ich will echt mal wissen was du mit deinen karten machst
> Gruß


Einbauen und damit zocken, surfen, etc

Aber das war die letzte AMD. Ich kann aus meiner Warte sagen, dass ich genug Geduld gezeigt habe. 


BertB schrieb:


> rot, grün, oder beide ?


*Grün* und am besten die Galaxy HOF+


----------



## Roundy (22. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Einbauen und damit zocken, surfen, etc
> 
> Aber das war die letzte AMD. Ich kann aus meiner Warte sagen, dass ich genug Geduld gezeigt habe.
> 
> Grün und am besten die Galaxy HOF+



Es sei dir verziehen  
Was hat sie denn?
Gruß


----------



## BertB (22. September 2014)

bin ja mal gespannt, wann big maxwell kommt,
als erste wirds wohl sowas wie titan 2 werden, für nen tausender,

aber wer weiß, die neue preispolitik schlägt hoffentlich auch auf gm200 durch

aber amd baut ja anscheinend erstmals einen chip über 500mm²,
wenn der bei gm200 mithalten kann, dann wird das vielleicht sogar was


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis jetzt auch noch keine Blackscreens.
> Nur der UnofficialOverClockingMode ist momentan noch Müll.
> Der verursacht flackern, und nach jeder Veränderung der Einstellungen,
> flackert es kurz auf (1 Sec) auch beim Start.
> ...


 

 +85mv bei 1090? wieviel Spannung liegt denn da an (real) ?



beren2707 schrieb:


> Die 970 bewegt sich von den FPS zwischen 290 und 290X; mit einigen Ausreißern nach oben wie unten, je nach Spiel. Die Abstände zu beiden Karten sind gering, sodass sich aktuell ein Neukauf der 290X zum Normalpreis i.d.R. nicht mehr lohnt. Wenn man jedoch einen Morpheus und Zubehör rumliegen hat und eine 290X für 250€ bekommt, warum nicht?  So toll ist die Effizienz der 970 nun auch wieder nicht, mit ordentlich OC säuft sie sogar ähnlich viel wie eine GTX 780 Ti.
> Also durchaus tolle Karten für Neukäufer älterer/langsamerer Modelle, aus Sicht der Besitzer einer High-End-Karte aber, wie erwartet, mMn keinerlei relevante Aufrüstgründe (da sind die neuen Features noch erwähnenswerter als Leistung und Effizienz).
> 
> Bzgl. Morpheus: Alles falsch.  Der Morpheus ist problemlos wieder zu entfernen, die Speicherkühlerchen werden per Wärmeleitpad angebracht. Nur wer auf dauerhafte Sachen steht, kann die Teile auch mit separat erhältlichem Kleber draufpappen, aber wer macht schon sowas?



richtisch  die 290 und die 970 sind eigentlich gleich schnell , je nach game halt ist mal die 970 vorne und mal die 290. Und in hohen Auflösungen ist meist die 290 schneller und diese taktet nur bei 940/1250mhz und man kann jede 290 sehr gut undervolten 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Meine Tri-X zickt nun auch wieder von heute auf morgen rum. -.-
> 
> Aber ich hoffe, dass nächstes Jahr die großen Karten kommen.



was nun denn wieder 

 ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit meiner vapor...rennt wie sau


----------



## beren2707 (22. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> und man kann jede 290 sehr gut undervolten


Was leider komplett im Gegensatz zu meiner Karte steht.  Die macht keine Einstellung auf Dauer mit, liegt am Speicher. Selbst eine VRAM-Übertaktung um 50 MHz führt bereits im Desktop zu Abstürzen.  Dafür geht die GPU halbwegs gut, 1100 Mhz GPU bei 1,18V gehen in Ordnung und sorgen für ~340W Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems ingame (gemessen in Metro: LL mit 2xSSAA). Das ist mMn "okay".


----------



## BertB (22. September 2014)

bei mir geht auch nix mit uv, -10mV, und die windforce säuft ab, (auch alleine)

dafür geht die xfx die 1040MHz der windforce ohne ov mit,

bin ganz zufrieden,

meist lass ich beide auf 1GHz laufen, und gut


----------



## noname545 (22. September 2014)

ist doch bekannt das die 290 im idle mit zu wenig Spannung absäuft, unter lasst packt die Karte locker die -100mV. Meine Karte Verbraucht im durchschnitt 170-210W, also so viel ist das nun auch wieder nicht.
Bloß ist das Risiko hoch, dass der PC abschmiert wenn die karte wieder im idle ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. September 2014)

also ich fahre zur zeit nur 900/1200mhz mit -62mv ( ~ 0,98v ) und habe max einen Verbrauch (Gesamtsystem)  von 250w  cpu auf 4,3ghz oced


----------



## ebastler (22. September 2014)

Hallo, meine Referenz-290X ist eben eingetrudelt.
Habe mal Fire Strike laufen lassen, und mit GPU-Z mitgeloggt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So weit alles okay, oder?
Nur die minimal 11,38V meines e9 480CM verwundern mich sehr...
Ich mess mal lieber nach, so sollte das eher nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> +85mv bei 1090? wieviel Spannung liegt denn da an (real) ?
> 
> ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit meiner vapor...rennt wie sau


 
Messtechnisch ist das physikalisch nicht machbar.
GPU Z zeigt Max. 1,320v an
Allerdings ist der CoreClock auch mit weniger stabil,
aber es gibt dann halt Artefakte in Valley Benchmark und Crysis 3.


----------



## BertB (22. September 2014)

atx norm minimum sind 11,4V

gerade noch grün bei bench vollast, würde ich sagen
ATX-Format


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Ist nicht VDDC Spannung gemeint?
VDDC 1,32v
Die 12V Schiene zeigt max 11,75V an.

Ist der Wert Okay?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Es sei dir verziehen
> Was hat sie denn?
> Gruß


Sobald ich irgendetwas starte -> freeze.

Dabei will ich einfach nur ETS2 spielen. 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> +85mv bei 1090? wieviel Spannung liegt denn da an (real) ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe oben. 


ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo, meine Referenz-290X ist eben eingetrudelt.
> Habe mal Fire Strike laufen lassen, und mit GPU-Z mitgeloggt.
> 
> 
> ...


Passt. Wenn es da ernsthaft Probleme geben würde, hatten mir schon mehrere Bekannte die Bude eingerannt.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Ach ich bin gemeint, ...
Ja ich habe diese 11,38V min. auf einem Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W 		
Ist das schlimm ?


----------



## Roundy (22. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Messtechnisch ist das physikalisch nicht machbar.
> GPU Z zeigt Max. 1,320v an
> Allerdings ist der CoreClock auch mit weniger stabil,
> aber es gibt dann halt Artefakte in Valley Benchmark und Crysis 3.




Bei 1,3V sind bei mir 1275/1550 drin...
Das lässt du so hoffentlich nicht 24/7 laufen oder?
Was hast du denn für nen asic?
Gruß


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Bei 1,3V sind bei mir 1275/1550 drin...
> Das lässt du so hoffentlich nicht 24/7 laufen oder?
> Was hast du denn für nen asic?
> Gruß



69,4%
Momentan lasse ich es 24/7 so laufen.
Aber ich glaube, GPU-Z liest falsche Werte aus!
Ausgehend von der Standard vcore 85mV draufgerechnet sind bestimmt keine 1,32V das kann nicht stimmen!
Spannung, Übertaktung und Temperaturen - Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test: Die Zähmung der Lüfter

Die geben 1,156 Standard vcore mit der Vapor an.
1,156 + 85mV  = 1,241v

Das ist genauso wie mit dem Multimeter am Netzteil, real liegt eine andere Spannung an!

Naja, Afterburner zeigt auch 1,32V an

Vielleicht muss man die Karte auch umtauschen, aber mit welcher Begründung? Spannungsversorgung der Karte defekt?

Standardspannung ist bei mir 1,253v ohne Anhebung auf Maximum.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> 69,4%
> Momentan lasse ich es 24/7 so laufen.
> Aber ich glaube, GPU-Z liest falsche Werte aus!
> Ausgehend von der Standard vcore 85mV draufgerechnet sind bestimmt keine 1,32V das kann nicht stimmen!
> ...



Ich glaube du hast eine ganz schlechte GPU erwischt....Versuche mal 1000/1300mhz mit +-0mb im AB


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Dann sinds noch 1,227v.
Ich habe ne schlechte GPU erwischt?
Wenn, was kann ich daran noch ändern?
Angeben das Sie defekt ist?
Wenn Sie doch noch läuft?
Was wäre so schlimm daran Sie auf 1,3v laufen zu lassen?

Die Hersteller müssen doch sowieso autauschen falls da etwas kaputt geht.
Und OC kann man zu schwer nachweisen.
Was meint Ihr?

Vielleicht liegt es auch am LLC vom Mainboard, ich schalte es mal ab und schaue nach...


Hat nichts gebracht..

Boot mit default Settings, gleich wisst ihr mehr!

Hat nichts gebracht


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2014)

Also meine ist von der ASIC noch schlechter und läuft nach dem flashen auf 290X mit 1030MHz bei -25mv und 1,12V, aber kann sein das da noch mehr geht.


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2014)

Puh 1.3V+ sieht ja echt übel aus.
Bei mir zum Vergleich 1100/1400 mit +19mV, max VDDC beim Furmark 1,078V
Normal müsste deine Karte ja extrem heiß werden, Auslesefehler vllt?
Wie warm wird die denn beim Zocken (20 min Zocken) und auf wv% laufen dann die Lüfter?


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Puh 1.3V+ sieht ja echt übel aus.
> Bei mir zum Vergleich 1100/1400 mit +19mV, max VDDC beim Furmark 1,078V
> Normal müsste deine Karte ja extrem heiß werden, Auslesefehler vllt?
> Wie warm wird die denn beim Zocken (20 min Zocken) und auf wv% laufen dann die Lüfter?


 
Also HWINFO64 zeigt maximal 1,258v auf Standardspannung an.
Also ich habe so um die 85° auf Standardktakt und bei offenem Gehäuse nach 20 Minuten zocken!
Kann ich die Karte nicht bei Mix-Computer einschicken???
Hab Sie erst 22 Tage lang.


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2014)

Denke ist nicht die beste GPU, aber wenn es gut läuft ohne Mucken, dann ist alles jut.
Mach dir keinen Kopf, mein höchstes Profil aktuell ist bei 1100/1400 
In der Regel spiele ich mit 900-950 MHz Coretakt. Schau halt mal die AVG Spannung an.
Also Game starten, danach GPU Z (ggf Game kurz minimieren und dann mal die AVG Spannung abchecken.
Spannungsspitzen sind halt mal höher, die liegen aber net permanent an, deswegen check mal was im Durchschnitt anliegt.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Standardtkakt (AVG)= > FurMark AVG - GPU-Z : VDDC = 1,12V 

Überkatet (AVG) 1090 coreclock, 1400mem vcore+88mv =>FurMark AVG - GPU-Z : VDDC = 1,208v



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Spannungsspitzen sind schon merkwürdig,
der Lüfter fährt zwischendurch mal ganz plötzlich auf 100% xD

Naja, das heißt ja das alles Okay ist oder?
Dann kann ich auch + 100mV fahren und 1100coreclock haben auf 1,18V


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (22. September 2014)

Wenn ich das hier so lese bin ich ganz froh über meine karte   :  
1100/1400 
 -12mV 
Powertarget default. 
Allerdings geht nach oben nicht mehr viel:  1150/1400 schaff ich nur mit +100mV und mehr kann ich im Msi afterburner nicht einstellen.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Deine 50MHz die du mehr hast, das sind 0,6 FPS mehr im Valley Benchmark 

Also die Karte skaliert echt grottig


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2014)

Also, die 12V Spannungsmessung der 290(X) kann man in die Tonne kloppen.

Idle: GPU-Z sagt 11,75V, Multimeter sagt 12,16V
BF: GPU-Z sagt 11,37-11,5V, Multimeter sagt 11,95-12,0V

Und da vertraue ich einem Fluke 177 dann doch mehr als einem Chip auf einer GPU...

PS: Ich kriege, wie es ausschaut, BF4 stabil mit -75mV hin, @stock (also 1000/1250). Ist das gut?
Bei -100 ist mir das Spiel nach ca. 10min abgestürzt. -75mV heißt 1,063-1,075V (pendelt wie wild herum, laut Afterburner).


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. September 2014)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese bin ich ganz froh über meine karte   :
> 1100/1400
> -12mV
> Powertarget default.
> Allerdings geht nach oben nicht mehr viel:  1150/1400 schaff ich nur mit +100mV und mehr kann ich im Msi afterburner nicht einstellen.



Wieviel liegt denn real an avg?
Ich fahre 1100/1400mhz mit -6mv sind real ~1,12v
Standard ist 1030/1400mhz +25mv


----------



## key0512 (23. September 2014)

Da kauft man sich ne neue Karte, hat Probleme, schickt sie zurück, kauft sich die noch einmal und 14 Tage später, also nach dem Widerrufsrecht wird die 970 angekündigt und innerhalb kürzester Zeit in den Handel gebracht, für einen Preis der mittlerweile unterhalb der 300€ und damit auch unter meiner 290 liegt, höherer Effizienz, teilweise besserer Leistung, riesiges OC Potential und die ganzen Spielereien á la Physx, die mir eig so gefallen. Das wurmt mich aber jetzt schon ganz schön :´( Damn you nvidia, könnt ihr euren Kram nicht zumindest mal früher angekündigen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also, die 12V Spannungsmessung der 290(X) kann man in die Tonne kloppen.
> 
> Idle: GPU-Z sagt 11,75V, Multimeter sagt 12,16V
> BF: GPU-Z sagt 11,37-11,5V, Multimeter sagt 11,95-12,0V
> ...



Das passt...bei mir sind es bei 1000/1300mhz -31mv ( 1,06-1,08V)


----------



## Duvar (23. September 2014)

key0512 schrieb:


> Da kauft man sich ne neue Karte, hat Probleme, schickt sie zurück, kauft sich die noch einmal und 14 Tage später, also nach dem Widerrufsrecht wird die 970 angekündigt und innerhalb kürzester Zeit in den Handel gebracht, für einen Preis der mittlerweile unterhalb der 300€ und damit auch unter meiner 290 liegt, höherer Effizienz, teilweise besserer Leistung, riesiges OC Potential und die ganzen Spielereien á la Physx, die mir eig so gefallen. Das wurmt mich aber jetzt schon ganz schön :´( Damn you nvidia, könnt ihr euren Kram nicht zumindest mal früher angekündigen...


 
Nach den Computerbase Resultaten zu urteilen, müsste @ Full HD die 290 mit 1050 MHz laufen um mit der 970 gleich schnell zu sein. (970 auch 1050 MHZ + Boost in der Ref. Ausführung)
Die lässt sich aber deutlich höher übertakten die 970, nur ab einem gewissen Punkt, kommt da auch nicht mehr viel bei rum, siehe Übertaktbarkeit hier Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 und GTX 970 im (SLI-)Test (Seite 12)
Falls man jedoch die ganzen anderen Spielereien + Leistungsaufnahme in die Waagschale wirft, ist die 970 natürlich das bessere Paket.
Der Toms Hardware Test hat in Puncto Verbrauch jedoch eine wichtige Sache aufgezeigt und zwar wie die neuen Maxwells diese durchschnittlichen Verbrauchswerte erreicht.
Was mich interessiert ist, welches oder welche Bauteile auf der Platine sind für die deutliche schnellere Abfrage der Lastzustände zuständig, Treibertechnisch sollte da wohl nix rauszuholen sein oder?
Also den AMD Karten, oder älteren Nvidia Karten, per Treiberupdate dazu verhelfen, sich ähnlich zu verhalten, sollte wohl nicht möglich sein nehme ich an oder?


Eine letzte Sache die ihr mal abchecken könnt ist folgendes und zwar, wie sich zB die recht moderat übertaktete 290 TriX gegen die MSI 970 schlägt, die meistgekaufte und am meisten empfohlene 970 aktuell.

MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming im Test 

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test

Vergleicht mal alles und bedenkt, dass die MSI mit ca 1400MHz Boosttakt rennt nach der Übertaktung und die 290 mit nur ca 1100MHz.
Ab Werk ist die 290 in allen Games außer BF4 schneller, nach der Übertaktung steht es 2-2 und kaum ein Unterschied vorhanden.
Beim Verbrauch sind dann am Ende ca 79W Unterschied bei den getesteten Karten. ( Hier ist auch wichtig, ob man einen guten Chip erwischt hat)
Temps 5°C Differenz und Lautstärke beide 40,3 db(A).
Alles in allem nehmen die sich net so viel, sobald AMD DS im Treiber reinpackt ist alles halb so wild und nach manueller Optimierung der Karten, sieht alles sowieso ganz anders aus.
Viele können ihre 290er hier so gut wie lautlos laufen lassen und brutalst undervolten, dies sollte man auch zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Das Testsystem ist übrigens das gleiche.


----------



## dbilas (23. September 2014)

Dem schließe ich mich an
Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum einige 290 Besitzer wechseln wollen. 
Die Karte ist keinesfalls schlechter als die neuen Nvidia und wenn man bedenkt, das die R9er schon länger auf dem Markt und zudem günstiger sind, sind die neuen Nvidia Modelle gar nicht mal so gut wie sie überall gemacht werden. Nicht falsch verstehen, die Nvidia GTX970 ist dennoch eine sehr gute Karte aber dafür, das dies die neue Generation ist, schneidet die im Vergleich zur *älteren *R9 290 nicht gerade "gut" ab

Mal wieder viel Hype durch diverse Printmagazine^^


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Ich wechsel nur , wgen Basteldrang und weil ich es kann 
Probier halt immer wieder was neues aus.


----------



## Duvar (23. September 2014)

Verstehe ich, hatte ja auch Bock drauf.
Nachdem ich nun paar Tage drüber geschlafen habe, bin ich gänzlich von dem Gedanken abgekommen.
Meine TriX ist einfach zu gut bzw der Chip 
Da lohnt der Aufwand net, die jetzt zu verkaufen etc.
Ich denke ich warte mal noch 1-2 Generationen und rüste auf, wenn es sich auch wirklich lohnt.
Andererseits, zocke ich gar nix mehr auf dem PC, hab ja die PS4 gekauft mit paar Games dazu und nun gammelt die 290 hier rum.
Onboard Grafik würde mir auch reichen aktuell


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Teilweise reicht mir die 290X schon nicht mehr, aber das ist dann auch jammern auf höchstem Niveau.
Und einmal im Jahr gönne ich mir halt mal nen teures Stück Hardware.
Und ich vergleiche gerne direkt, da brauch ich dann keine Test mehr.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nach den Computerbase Resultaten zu urteilen, müsste @ Full HD die 290 mit 1050 MHz laufen um mit der 970 gleich schnell zu sein. (970 auch 1050 MHZ + Boost in der Ref. Ausführung)
> Die lässt sich aber deutlich höher übertakten die 970, nur ab einem gewissen Punkt, kommt da auch nicht mehr viel bei rum, siehe Übertaktbarkeit hier Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 und GTX 970 im (SLI-)Test (Seite 12)
> Falls man jedoch die ganzen anderen Spielereien + Leistungsaufnahme in die Waagschale wirft, ist die 970 natürlich das bessere Paket.
> Der Toms Hardware Test hat in Puncto Verbrauch jedoch eine wichtige Sache aufgezeigt und zwar wie die neuen Maxwells diese durchschnittlichen Verbrauchswerte erreicht.
> ...



Jo genau mein Reden


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr immer mit eurem "die braucht für die Leistung aber mehr MHz" habt.
Das ist bei mir wie beim Auto:
Mir ist egal wie die Geschwindigkeit erzeugt wird, hauptsache sie ist da.
Und einem Rennfahrer wäre es egal ob er 100PS oder 200PS braucht um schnell zu sein, hauptsache er ist schnell.
Aber genug der Autoabwegigkeit.

Man sollte einfach die Karten so vergleichen wie sie out of the Box sind und nicht irgendwelche Takte angleichen.


----------



## LTB (23. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Eine letzte Sache die ihr mal abchecken könnt ist folgendes und zwar, wie sich zB die recht moderat übertaktete 290 TriX gegen die MSI 970 schlägt, die meistgekaufte und am meisten empfohlene 970 aktuell.
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming im Test
> 
> ...


 
Sehr interessant!
Die sonst eher Nvidia freundlichen Spiele wie Crysis3 und Skyrim schneiden bei der neuen GTX nicht mehr so gut ab, bzw. hat hier die R9290 sogar etwas die Nase vorn.
Dafür bei Tomb Raider wieder andersrum.
Aber man sieht deutlich das die GTX970 gleich stark ist, auch mit OC. Die fast 1400Mhz sehen zwar brachial aus, aber im Spielbetrieb sind 1100Mhz R9290 genauso stark.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo, meine Referenz-290X ist eben eingetrudelt.
> Habe mal Fire Strike laufen lassen, und mit GPU-Z mitgeloggt.
> 
> 
> ...


Nunja, das ist mMn leider die logische Folge der Gruppenregulierung. Mit meinem E8-480W habe ich zwar auch einen Abfall auf 12V, der hält sich mit 11,75V aber im Rahmen, DC-DC sei Dank.  Da du ja über ausreichende Kenntnisse verfügst, würde ich die Leitungen mal ausmessen. Mich würde besonders interessieren, wie sich die 5V-Leitung verhält.


----------



## xxwollexx (23. September 2014)

Um wieviel MV konntet ihr eure Vapor-X 290 gamestable bei dem standardtakt der Vapor-X 290 undervolten?
Was ist denn euer Max-Setting und wann setzt ihr es ein ?

- Rein aus Neugierde -


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Nunja, das ist mMn leider die logische Folge der Gruppenregulierung. Mit meinem E8-480W habe ich zwar auch einen Abfall auf 12V, der hält sich mit 11,75V aber im Rahmen, DC-DC sei Dank.  Da du ja über ausreichende Kenntnisse verfügst, würde ich die Leitungen mal ausmessen. Mich würde besonders interessieren, wie sich die 5V-Leitung verhält.


Laut meinem Fluke 177 geht die 12V Leitung nie unter 11,95V. Da misst die 290X einfach mist, wenn die 11,35V sagt...

5V kann ich nachher mal messen!

Als Last nehme ich normal BF4, passt das, oder wollt ihr lieber Furmark oder so was?


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2014)

Ein Auslesefehler könnte natürlich auch sein.  Da würde ich dem Fluke 177 auch deutlich mehr trauen als GPU-Z. 

BF4 wäre okay, Furmark ist mMn zu alltagsfern.


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2014)

Habe nochmal gemessen, diesmal während Valley im Uber Mode läuft.

An einem Molex hab ich 11,97V (12V) und 5,214V (5V).
An der 290X direkt messe ich 11,85V (Spannungsabfall über die PCIe Leitungen)
Die 290X selbst sagt 11,38/11,50V (pendelt hin und her).


----------



## Defenz0r (23. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Habe nochmal gemessen, diesmal während Valley im Uber Mode läuft.
> 
> An einem Molex hab ich 11,97V (12V) und 5,214V (5V).
> An der 290X direkt messe ich 11,85V (Spannungsabfall über die PCIe Leitungen)
> Die 290X selbst sagt 11,38/11,50V (pendelt hin und her).


 
Wodurch unterscheidet sich der UberMode eigentlich gegenüber dem Silent Mode außer der Lautstärke?


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2014)

Darin, dass die 290X im Referenzdesign dadurch ihren höchsten Boost-Takt (1GHz) dauerhaft halten kann, weil die Lüfterdrehzahl angehoben wird, was in abartigen ~10 Sone resultiert. Also einer etwas höheren Leistung für die grob doppelte Lautstärke.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Der Vorteil ist, wenn der Lüfter auf 100% läuft, hörst du nicht mehr wie sich deine Frau die Haare föhnt.


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. September 2014)

Vielleicht misst die Karte auch am PCIe Slot 
Muss auch mal mit dem Fluke 177 an meiner Karte messen


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Darin, dass die 290X im Referenzdesign dadurch ihren höchsten Boost-Takt (1GHz) dauerhaft halten kann, weil die Lüfterdrehzahl angehoben wird, was in abartigen ~10 Sone resultiert. Also einer etwas höheren Leistung für die grob doppelte Lautstärke.


Also meine hat im Über Mode auf 900MHz gedrosselt, bei 95°...

Hab jetzt ne Custom Kurve drin, die die Karte auf 84° hält, dafür aber meine Ohren vergewaltigt...54% Fan Speed...


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2014)

Seltsame Sache, ist vmtl. bei jeder 290(X) anders. Meine 290 blieb ja trotz niedrigem ASIC-Wert bei ~92°C trotz lediglich ~45% RPM, weswegen sie ihre 947 MHz konstant halten konnte, obwohl ja gerade die 290 drosseln soll ohne Ende. 
Ist bei ~50% Speed nicht dieser Sprung in der Lautstärke drin? Kann mich grob erinnern, habe vorm Morpheus spaßeshalber die Werte von 20-100 in Zehnerschritten durchgetestet.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. September 2014)

.....................................................................


----------



## dbilas (23. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich wechsel nur , wgen Basteldrang und weil ich es kann
> Probier halt immer wieder was neues aus.


dagegen spricht auch nichts und es ist ja auch ein Hobby (für den einen mehr und für den einen weniger) aber ich habe schon beiträge von R9 290x User lesen müssen, die lauteten "_boa die neue GTX ist ja viel besser als meine und sollte AMD kein Performance-Softwareupdate raus bringen, werde ich zu den Grünen wechseln_"...
Solche aussagen sind einfach nur hirnrissig und auf die zielte mein posting


----------



## JonnyFaust (23. September 2014)

Eigentlich müsste PCGH wie beim Erscheinen der R9 Leistung pro Takt vergleichen. Da sehen die neuen Nvidias keine Sonne mehr. Im Gegenzug takten die halt extrem.


----------



## Duvar (23. September 2014)

Ich kann dir ja mal das Duell zwischen der 980 vs 780 Ti auf selbem Takt aufzeigen.
Die 780 Ti zersägt die 980 in Games GeForce GTX 980 im Taktvergleich mit der GeForce GTX 780 Ti

Eine R9 ist auch ein wenig langsamer als die 780 Ti bei ca gleichem Takt, wobei in folgendem Test die Ti auch mal deutlich höher boostete und der Speicher war natürlich auch höher getaktet bei der Ti, 
jedoch dafür 512 Bit vs 384 Bit.
Wie dem auch sei, viel trennt die Karten nicht viel, wie man hier sehen kann, je nach Game und Auflösung mal weiter, mal näher beieinander, die Ti setzt sich dennoch durch.
ASUS ROG Matrix Radeon R9 290X und GeForce GTX 780 Ti im Test

Alles in allem wird da kaum ein Unterschied sein bei selbem Takt  und ab einem gewissen Punkt, bringt eine Übertaktung auch net mehr so viel und da wir herausgefunden haben, dass auch die 980/970 ordentlich saufen kann, wenn man mit der Brechstange zugange ist, würde sie einen großen Pluspunkt relativieren und schmälern. 
Nichts desto trotz ist die 980 im Vorteil, wegen der neuen Features und dem nochmals bissl geringeren Stromverbrauch etc.
Wenn du die AMD Karten nicht manuell optimierst, sieht es übel aus, die Nvidias sind ab Werk deutlich besser optimiert.

Im Endeffekt wird keiner der Karten länger halten wie die andere, sobald bei der einen Schicht im Schacht ist und sie unspielbare FPS liefert, wird es bei den anderen ähnlich aussehen.
Vllt kann AMD treibertechnisch noch bissl was rausholen demnächst. Die sehr guten 290er Karten sind ja nicht plötzlich totaler Schrott, die sind noch immer gut.
Nur die Nvidia Propaganda und der Hype tun halt ihren Job. Falls AMD DS im Treiber integriert, wäre es eine tolle Sache, falls nicht, wären sie "dumm".


----------



## Gamiac (23. September 2014)

Genau so sieht es aus !!!


 Ich finde meine 290 immer noch Top !!!


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Habe nochmal gemessen, diesmal während Valley im Uber Mode läuft.
> 
> An einem Molex hab ich 11,97V (12V) und 5,214V (5V).
> An der 290X direkt messe ich 11,85V (Spannungsabfall über die PCIe Leitungen)
> Die 290X selbst sagt 11,38/11,50V (pendelt hin und her).


 
Also ich habe auch nochmal mit dem Fluke nachgemessen und bei mir pendelt es bei GPU-Z auch zwischen 11,38V und 11,50V.
An den Lötpunkten von den PCIe Steckern sinds auch 11,84-11,86V recht konstant.
Scheint normal zu sein


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (23. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wieviel liegt denn real an avg?
> Ich fahre 1100/1400mhz mit -6mv sind real ~1,12v
> Standard ist 1030/1400mhz +25mv



Real liegt jetzt ~ 1,09 - 1,1v an. Schwankt aber je nach Spiel und Anwendung mal nen bisschen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. September 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus !!!
> 
> 
> Ich finde meine 290 immer noch Top !!!



jo sie ist ja auch nett schlechter als eine 970


----------



## ATIR290 (23. September 2014)

Meine SAPPHIRE R9 290  Referenz ASIS 78,3%
mit -56 mV UnterVolting und Valley Benchmark und 49% FIX eingestelltem Lüfterspeed:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine beiden einzigen 120mm GehäuseLüfter (1x Front, 1x Heck)
laufen mit 65%  (Lüfter sind Coollink 120P  ---> PWM gesteuert)
Würde ich nicht so Abwegig sein, wegen einem Kühlerumbau,  d.h. Angst davor daß jene R9 290 Karte dann mal Geschrottet wird,- würde ich mir sofort den MORPHEUS holen,
aber dann denke ich wiederum an meine 2 Stk. GehäuseLüfter   

Auch die R9 290 RoyalAce wolte ich mir zulegen.... aber wohl eine Hitzestau dann


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja mal das Duell zwischen der 980 vs 780 Ti auf selbem Takt aufzeigen.
> Die 780 Ti zersägt die 980 in Games GeForce GTX 980 im Taktvergleich mit der GeForce GTX 780 Ti


 
Also ich finde Vergleiche bei gleichem Takt unnötig.
Warum immer alle die Karten bei gleichem Takt vergleichen wollen verstehe ich nicht.
Es ist doch scheiss egal wie die Leistung erzeugt wird, hauptsache sie ist da.
Das wär so, als wenn Ferrari nen neues Auto rausbringt, das 20km/h schneller ist als das alte.
Die Leute würden dann ankommen und sagen, dass es ja auch 100PS mehr hat und mann soll doch die Leistung des neuen mal wieder um 100PS drosseln, um nochmal zu vergleichen.
Das macht kein Mensch.
Zudem zersägt die GTX 780ti die GTX 980 nicht.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. September 2014)

Verkaufst mit deine Turboduo mit dem Morpheus Lüfter ?


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2014)

Wahrscheinlich schon, weiss nur noch nicht nicht ob ich den Morpheus behalte und ihn auf eine GTX 980 schnalle.


----------



## xxwollexx (24. September 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Meine SAPPHIRE R9 290  Referenz ASIS 78,3%
> mit -56 mV UnterVolting und Valley Benchmark und 49% FIX eingestelltem Lüfterspeed:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na das sind doch mal Angaben. Danke dir  Auch wenn es sich um die Referenz handelt.
Ich hab bei 1040/1400 -10mv (ursprünglich +13mv) und bei +20mv 1100/1400mhz. 

Achja seit der ULPS deaktivierung und statistik deinstallierung läuft bislang die Kiste ohne Abstürze


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. September 2014)

Ich fahre ja zur Zeit meine 900/1200mhz @-61mv das sind ~0,98v 

Erhöhe ich nun nur den coretakt  auf 975mhz mit den -61mv dann liegen ~ 1,02v an.

Erhöhe ich nun auf 1000mhz mit -61mv dann liegen 1,05v an.

Erhöhe ich auf 1050mhz mit -61mv dann liegen ~1,07v an

Erhöhe ich auf 1075mhz mit -61mv dann liegen ~1,09v an

Bei 1100/1200mhz @-61mv gab es einen Treiberreset 

Wie man sieht scaliert die Spannung MIT dem Takt. Ist es Bei euch auch so?

Die 1075/1200mhz scheinen 24/7 stable sein 


Oh ja wird eigentlich irgendwann mal die OSD Funktion von AB mal für der Mantle Schnittstelle gefixt? Es funkt ja immer noch nett Unter Mantle


----------



## Defenz0r (24. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja zur Zeit meine 900/1200mhz @-61mv das sind ~0,98v
> 
> Oh ja wird eigentlich irgendwann mal die OSD Funktion von AB mal für der Mantle Schnittstelle gefixt? Es funkt ja immer noch nett Unter Mantle


 

Ist auch logisch, da die OSD Einblendung ein direkter inject in die executable des Spiels ist.
Mantle ist ne eigene Schnittstelle, ...
Das ist auch so mit Konsolenports, die schmieren dann ab bzw. gehen erst gar nicht an.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2014)

Ich habe mal in einem anderen Thread was gepostet, was eher in diesen Thread gehören würde, bevor es untergeht, verlinke ich das ganze mal http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...e-pille-neue-grafikkarten-29.html#post6816309
Würde gerne eure Meinungen zu der ganzen Geschichte hören.


----------



## xxwollexx (24. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja zur Zeit meine 900/1200mhz @-61mv das sind ~0,98v
> 
> Erhöhe ich nun nur den coretakt  auf 975mhz mit den -61mv dann liegen ~ 1,02v an.
> 
> ...


 
Danke! Dann schaue ich doch mal was bei mir bei 1075/1200 und 1100/1200 so geht.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2014)

Soweit ich weiß, spürt man schon einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 1200 und 1400MHz Speichertakt, besonders die min FPS profitieren dadurch, 
welche eigentlich die wichtigeren FPS sind, da es jene sind, die Ruckler in der Regel aufzeigen.
1400 Speichertakt sind schon nicht verkehrt, ist aber leider Gift im idle, bei stärkerem undervolting


----------



## xxwollexx (24. September 2014)

Ich werde verschiedene Profile anlegen und dann mal Testen was die FPS sagen. Außerdem gibt es auch Spiele die einfach die Leistung nicht ausreizen in dem Moment kann man die Karte schön runterschalten 

Was sagt eigl euer 2D Profil?


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2014)

Ich habe kein extra 2D Profil angelegt. Die Karte taktet ja selber runter und verbraucht kaum was.


----------



## xxwollexx (24. September 2014)

Auch wenn man ein 2D Profil anlegt, so taktet diese weiter runter als der angegebene Takt, allerdings kann man den Voltwert noch verringern.


----------



## Thaiminater (24. September 2014)

Wenn jmd will kann er mal in meinem Neuen Thema antworten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...54431-laptop-um-die-700-euro.html#post6817274


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. September 2014)

Ist es auch Bei euch das sich die Spannung des gputaktes anpasst?


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2014)

Ist denke ich mal bei jedem so.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. September 2014)

Ja, das hat was mit den einzelnen Power States zu tun.
P0, P1 P2 ... usw.

Die Karte hat einen anderen P State im IDLE als auf Last


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2014)

Ach hab was gefunden für die VaporX Nutzer EK Introduces Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290X Water Block | techPowerUp


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ach hab was gefunden für die VaporX Nutzer EK Introduces Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290X Water Block | techPowerUp


Habe ich schon vor langer Zeit gepostet. Hatte bei EK WB angefragt. Aber der passt nicht auf die R9 290 VaporX. :/ Warum die für die keinen Wasserkühler rausbringen Frage ich mich.  Es haben doch sicherlich mehr Leute einen nonX, als eine X-Variante.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. September 2014)

Vermutlich wegen der Abwärme!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Vermutlich wegen der Abwärme!


Die Abwärme zwischen R9 290 und R9 290X liegt doch nur bei paar Prozent.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Abwärme zwischen R9 290 und R9 290X liegt doch nur bei paar Prozent.


 
Ja, aber die R9 290x hat mehr Geld eingebracht, also warum in "low" end Produkte investieren?
Man muss auch deren Logik verstehen xD.

Mal was anderes, habe gerade ein Bescheid von Mix-Computer erhalten, ich kann meine Grafikkarte zurücksenden und erhalte das vollständige Geld zurück!
Davon kann ich mir dann die Stromsparende 970 kaufen mit der ich dann glücklicher bin.
Bin auch nicht gewillt tausende Settings einzustellen das ich im IDLE keine Probleme bekomme wegen Bildflackern...
Derzeit Ärgert mich die hohe Abwärme wirklich, und eine Wakü ist viel zu teuer.
Vielleicht tendiere ich auch eher zur gtx 980, für momentan 540€?
Oder warten bis AMD die "neue" rausbringt?


----------



## Thaiminater (24. September 2014)

Soll ich eigentlich auch versuchen meine Vapor-X zurückzuschicken?


----------



## BertB (24. September 2014)

wie lang haste sie denn?


----------



## Thaiminater (24. September 2014)

2 Monate


----------



## BertB (24. September 2014)

wie soll das dann laufen?
behaupten, sie wär kaputt?

ich würd sie behalten

verkaufen und dann nvidia 9XX lohnt nicht
so viel schneller sind die nicht

bei neukauf ists was anderes,
NV 9XX derzeit top, P/L und alles

kann sich auch schnell wieder ändern

die features sind halt nett,
hoffe, amd legt nach,
endlich treiber downsampling muss her (wobei es mich persönlich grad wenig kümmert, kein downsampling mit den 290ern geplant)


----------



## Roundy (24. September 2014)

ich hab auch mal wieder nen bissl getestet, für euch dürfte vorallem das fazit nach der 290 interessant sein, bzüglich 14.4 vs. 14.7 (nur ein satz oder so, aber die werte sprechen auch noch mal für sich)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...uch-uber-die-auswirkungen-und-den-gewinn.html
nen paar habens ja schon gesehen.
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2014)

Hab mal was getestet und zwar wieder mal Furmark laufen lassen, lief knapp 19 min...
Unterschied diesmal war, dass ich unten noch einen 200mm Lüfter angebracht hab.
Absolut Null Effekt und keine Tempverbesserung zu vorher, sogar leicht schlechtere Temps, ok lief auch 4 min länger wie der Bench. 

Vorne 2x 120mm
Hinten 140mm
Oben 200mm
Unten 200mm

Direkt wieder raus mit dem shice Lüfter 
Für den Sommer wäre es net verkehrt, man hat das geweht im Zimmer, hab schon fast einen Schutzbunker gesucht.
Wie dem auch sei, ich habe echt nicht mit diesem Resultat gerechnet, wollte schön bissl posen mit geilen Temps, war wohl nix damn!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> ich hab auch mal wieder nen bissl getestet, für euch dürfte vorallem das fazit nach der 290 interessant sein, bzüglich 14.4 vs. 14.7 (nur ein satz oder so, aber die werte sprechen auch noch mal für sich)
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...uch-uber-die-auswirkungen-und-den-gewinn.html
> nen paar habens ja schon gesehen.
> Gruß


Sehr nett zu lesen.  So lange nur eine GTX dabei kaputt ging, ist alles iO. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Hab mal was getestet und zwar wieder mal Furmark laufen lassen, lief knapp 19 min...
> Unterschied diesmal war, dass ich unten noch einen 200mm Lüfter angebracht hab.
> Absolut Null Effekt und keine Tempverbesserung zu vorher, sogar leicht schlechtere Temps, ok lief auch 4 min länger wie der Bench.
> 
> ...



Bläst der hintere Lüfter raus? Wie ist dein CPU-Kühler verbaut?

Vielleicht bringt es was, wenn du den hinteren rein blasen lässt und den CPU-Kühler mit Saugrichtung Grafikkarte montierst, damit die warme Luft besser nach oben transportiert wird.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2014)

Bringt doch alles nix, im Gehäuse herrschte ein Sturm^^
Vorderen 2 120mm Frischluft ansaugend, obere und hintere rausblasend und den unteren habe ich halt auf die Grafikkarte wehen lassen.
CPU Kühler pustet von rechts nach links zum hinteren Lüfter.
Der post liest sich irgendwie pervers 
Wird wohl am Limit operieren das ganze unter Luft, da hilft nur noch Wasser.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bringt doch alles nix, im Gehäuse herrschte ein Sturm^^
> Vorderen 2 120mm Frischluft ansaugend, obere und hintere rausblasend und den unteren habe ich halt auf die Grafikkarte wehen lassen.
> CPU Kühler pustet von rechts nach links zum hinteren Lüfter.
> Der post liest sich irgendwie pervers
> Wird wohl am Limit operieren das ganze unter Luft, da hilft nur noch Wasser.



Wieviel umdrehungen?


----------



## Gamiac (25. September 2014)

Na gut heute hab ich dann festgestellt das bei einem richtig forderndem Titel dann doch mal eben bis zu 226 watt durch die Karte laufen auch wenn meine bevorzugten Spiele nur maximal 180 Watt ziehen aber das ist wohl Maximum worst case und wenn ich da v-sync anwenden würde wäre es deutlich weniger .
Aber was solls verglichen mit dem was ne GTX480 gesaugt hat und was da für Leistung war ist es doch ok


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2014)

Sind die 226Watt was GPU-Z bei Power In oder Power Out anzeigt?


----------



## CemeteryFiller (25. September 2014)

Hi Leute, hab gestern nach langer Zeit mein 1TB Datengrab wegen seit kurzem nervigen Vibrationen entkoppelt... dabei hab ich mal die "IFC" Lüftersteuerung der 290 Vapor-X angeschaut...

...ich stellte fest, egal ob Schalter "on" oder "off"... alle 3 Lüfter drehen sich permanent, auch ein entsprechender Neustart der Stromzufuhr erbrachte das gleiche Ergebnis...


Ihr wisst doch sicher woran das liegt  Bios, Treiber, falsch Verkabelt?

(Bios ist "Stock" ohne eigene Änderungen)


Danke für die Antworten! Grüße


----------



## Defenz0r (25. September 2014)

CemeteryFiller schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hab gestern nach langer Zeit mein 1TB Datengrab wegen seit kurzem nervigen Vibrationen entkoppelt... dabei hab ich mal die "IFC" Lüftersteuerung der 290 Vapor-X angeschaut...
> 
> ...ich stellte fest, egal ob Schalter "on" oder "off"... alle 3 Lüfter drehen sich permanent, auch ein entsprechender Neustart der Stromzufuhr erbrachte das gleiche Ergebnis...
> 
> ...



Also soweit ich weiß schalten sich zwei davon im Leerlauf ab.
Natürlich, wenn du 2 Monitore oder einen WQHD Monitor dran hast,
 dann kann die Karte nicht auf einen so niedrigen Power State runtertakten.
Installier mal Sapphire Trixx und erstell eine Custom Lüfterkurve.
Lüfterspeed 0% bis 65° ab dann steil aufwärts mehr.


----------



## CemeteryFiller (25. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß schalten sich zwei davon im Leerlauf ab.
> Natürlich, wenn du 2 Monitore oder einen WQHD Monitor dran hast,
> dann kann die Karte nicht auf einen so niedrigen Power State runtertakten.
> Installier mal Sapphire Trixx und erstell eine Custom Lüfterkurve.
> Lüfterspeed 0% bis 65° ab dann steil aufwärts mehr.


 
danke, aber das hilft mir leider nicht weiter... noch jemand?


----------



## xxwollexx (25. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist es auch Bei euch das sich die Spannung des gputaktes anpasst?


 
Jup. Du stellst ja keine festen Werte an, sondern sagt lediglich -100mv/+100mv mehr als du normalerweise in deinem Automatikmodus anlegen würdest.


----------



## JonnyFaust (25. September 2014)

Vllt kann mir einer von euch bei meinem Problem helfen: Bei jedem 5. oder 6. Hochfahren bleibt mein Bildschirm schwarz, sodass nur noch ein Neustart hilft. Das läuft schon so seit 6 Monaten so. Verschiedene Treiber haben auch keine Abhilfe geschaffen. 

Da der Fehler, wie beschrieben, nicht regelmäßig auftrifft, denke ich nicht dass ne Reklamation zu empfehlen wäre. Mit meinem IGPU oder der 640 GT ist das noch nie passiert <.<


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2014)

Drück Reset beim Afterburner vor dem herunterfahren. Hab das auch manchmal, also ob meine super undervolt Profil net stable wäre, was es aber ist.
Manchmal spackt der Honk.


----------



## ebastler (25. September 2014)

Ich habe gerade das Problem, dass ich in CS:GO alle 5-20min einen kurzen Freeze, gefolgt von Soundfehlern, und einem 1-2s langen Blackscreen habe. Dann läuft das Spiel weiter als wäre nichts. 

Hat da jemand ne Idee, was das sein könnte?

Die GPU wird in CS:GO zwischen 75 und 78° warm, und spuckt 200-300fps aus, wobei sie manchmal sogar etwas euntertaktet (950-1000MHz), meist aber 1045MHz (was mich schonmal wundert, in jedem anderen Spiel hab ich 1050MHz).

Gerade in Competitive-Spielen (heute mein erstes versucht^^) nervt das doch sehr... Hatte das so schon mal jemand?


----------



## Roundy (25. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade das Problem, dass ich in CS:GO alle 5-20min einen kurzen Freeze, gefolgt von Soundfehlern, und einem 1-2s langen Blackscreen habe. Dann läuft das Spiel weiter als wäre nichts.
> 
> Hat da jemand ne Idee, was das sein könnte?
> 
> ...



Treiberreset... schau mal auf die taktraten dannavh, entweder der speicher taktet auf 150mhz runter, oder alles taktet so hoch es geht, selbat mit vsync an.
Gruß


----------



## BertB (25. September 2014)

PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
290pcs+ jetzt schon für 270€

die preise sind in bewegung


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (25. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 290pcs+ jetzt schon für 270€
> 
> die preise sind in bewegung


leider  meine hat vor ner Woche noch 330 gekostet... Das tut mir selbst in der Seele weh, aber naja "shit happens"


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. September 2014)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> leider  meine hat vor ner Woche noch 330 gekostet... Das tut mir selbst in der Seele weh, aber naja "shit happens"


Das ist immer so.


----------



## BertB (25. September 2014)

ist aber immer so,
eine woche ist allerdings schon arg,

wusstest du nicht, dass die 9xx nvidias kommen?

edit: hab eine bestellt 
triple 290, ich komme,

und noch ein 1000 Watt Enermax Revolution87+ Modular 80+ Platin,
soll ja wohl hoffentlich reichen,
aber ich geh davon aus


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (25. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ist aber immer so,
> eine woche ist allerdings schon arg,
> 
> wusstest du nicht, dass die 9xx nvidias kommen?


Nicht das sie so zeitnah kommen  Naja die r9 290 reicht auch locker die nächsten 2 Jahre und danach guck ich eh mal weiter.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ist aber immer so,
> eine woche ist allerdings schon arg,
> 
> wusstest du nicht, dass die 9xx nvidias kommen?
> ...


Auf deinem FX8320?


----------



## BertB (25. September 2014)

ja...

habe aber auch nen 3840x2160 monitor,
leistung könnte besser sein
performed etwa, wie ne 270x auf full hd,

habe außerdem sehr gute erfahrungen mit 3x hd6870, was reduktion der mikroruckler durch die dritte karte angeht
Stufe 2: CrossfireX mit 3 GPUs - AMD Crossfire vs. Nvidia SLI - Mikroruckler, Kernskalierung und Nutzen
hatte genau das setup, wie in dem test, 6870x2 + 6870 (liegen im schrank)
hoffe, dass der effekt immer noch so vorliegt

nach weihnachten wird der fx8320 aber vermutlich mit genau denen wieder zu nem anno 2011 nostalgie pc verheiratet, und die 290er bekommen ein lga 2011-3 zur seite
gruß 

5820k scheint ja mit x8/x8/x8 zu gehen

bin auch echt gespannt auf die pcs+


----------



## CemeteryFiller (25. September 2014)

Hi Leute, hab gestern nach langer Zeit mein 1TB Datengrab wegen seit kurzem nervigen Vibrationen entkoppelt... dabei hab ich mal die "IFC" Lüftersteuerung der 290 Vapor-X angeschaut...

...ich stellte fest, egal ob Schalter "on" oder "off"... alle 3 Lüfter drehen sich permanent (bei temperaturen um die 25-30 °C - also direkt beim start)


Ihr wisst doch sicher woran das liegt Bios, Treiber (14.4), falsch Verkabelt?

(Bios ist "Stock" ohne eigene Änderungen)


Danke für die Antworten! Grüße


----------



## xxwollexx (26. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 290pcs+ jetzt schon für 270€
> 
> die preise sind in bewegung


 
Vapor-X noch gute 370€... Wer sich jetzt noch ne Vapor holt ist kaum mehr zu helfen.
Alternativen:
R9 290x PCS für 369€ 
PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290X 4GBD5-PPDH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

oder eben ne gtx 970 OC... ab 310€
Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N97V-1SDN-M5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. September 2014)

Nein die beste Wahl zur Zeit ist die 290PCs+ für 260€


----------



## Jarafi (26. September 2014)

Moin,

ich habe gestern mal etwas gebastelt und probiert eine ASUS 290 auf einem Vista PC zu installieren.
Pustekuchen, der Treierb von der AMD Webseite installiert alles, außer dem Displaytreiber.

Ist die Version 13.12, die von AMD empfohlen wird, hat hier einer das Selbe Phänomen?
Oder klappt das Mit Vista und R200-GPU's einfach nicht?

Grüße


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. September 2014)

Soweit ich weiß geht nix mehr mit Vista und AMD-Treibern.

Aber Hand auf's Herz. Wer hat den noch Vista? Und die 30€ für Windows 7 tun bei dem Preis einer Grafikkarte in dem Preissegment auch nicht mehr weh.


----------



## Jarafi (26. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß geht nix mehr mit Vista und AMD-Treibern.
> 
> Aber Hand auf's Herz. Wer hat den noch Vista? Und die 30€ für Windows 7 tun bei dem Preis einer Grafikkarte in dem Preissegment auch nicht mehr weh.


 
Hand aufs Herz, da sist keine Antwort auf meine Frage.
Vista ist ein gutes OS mit dem SP2.

Mir geht es aber darum ob die Karten auf Vista laufen oder nicht.

Grüße


----------



## mrtvu (26. September 2014)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Hand aufs Herz, da sist keine Antwort auf meine Frage.
> Vista ist ein gutes OS mit dem SP2.
> 
> Mir geht es aber darum ob die Karten auf Vista laufen oder nicht.
> ...


 
*Nein*, Vista 32 oder 64 geht mit aktuellen AMD-Grafikkarten nicht. Aber fett Vista auf die Grafikkartenverpackung drauf drucken, das tun die Hersteller.

AMD kaufe ich mir nicht mehr, es kann doch nicht sein dass sogar die Versprechungen auf der Verpackung schon nicht eingehalten werden.

Ich habe vor kurzem eine Sapphire 270X gekauft, es ist Vista auf der Homepage von Radeon, auf der Homepage von Sapphire und auf der Verpackung der Grafikkarte Vista als unterstützt angegeben.

Mehrere Tage und Nächte habe ich versucht die 270X mit Vista zum Rennen zu bringen. ES GEHT NICHT!!! Es kommt nur der Windows-Standard-Treiber, somit sind 3D-Games nicht möglich. BASTA! DirectX erkennt die Grafikkarte nicht, der AMD-Catalyst-Treiber ladet auch nicht beim Booten.

Ich finde Vista mit SP2 auch super! Bei meinem alten Rechner ist Vista besser gelaufen als Windows 7, weil bei Window 7 waren die Treiber des Motherboards fehlerhaft und es ist öfters zu Hang-Ups in Windows 7 gekommen.


----------



## Heroman_overall (26. September 2014)

CemeteryFiller schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hab gestern nach langer Zeit mein 1TB Datengrab wegen seit kurzem nervigen Vibrationen entkoppelt... dabei hab ich mal die "IFC" Lüftersteuerung der 290 Vapor-X angeschaut...
> 
> ...ich stellte fest, egal ob Schalter "on" oder "off"... alle 3 Lüfter drehen sich permanent (bei temperaturen um die 25-30 °C - also direkt beim start)
> 
> ...



Das gleiche ist bei mir auch der Fall, die Lüfter lassen sich im Leerlauf nicht ausschalten. Hab auch schon verschiedenes probiert, aber keine Lösung gefunden. Schade, eigentlich eine tolle Funktion!


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. September 2014)

260€ für die pcs+ 
Hätte ich meine beiden 680er nicht gegen eine 780 ti getauscht wär ich wieder zu AMD


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. September 2014)

Meine neue Luffikurve Einstellung


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Meine neue Luffikurve Einstellung


 
Warum nicht 0 % RPM bis 65C° ???


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Warum nicht 0 % RPM bis 65C° ???



weil weniger als 20% macht der nett  also man kann es einstellen nur belieben halt bei 20%


----------



## ebastler (26. September 2014)

Also meine 290X dreht laut Afterburner im Idle mit 15-18% :o


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also meine 290X dreht laut Afterburner im Idle mit 15-18% :o


 Die Lüfter der VaporX und TriX gehen nicht unter 20%.


----------



## ebastler (26. September 2014)

Ah, also bin ich mit dem Referenzdingens komplett OT^^


----------



## ATIR290 (26. September 2014)

Bitte wie stellt du dort die Lüfterdrehzahl ein, bei der AMD Referenz Karte
Habe selbst eine R9 290 Sapphire REFERENZ und IMMER 20% unter IDLE
Dank Dir!


----------



## Gohrbi (26. September 2014)

... auch bei meiner Ref ging es nicht unter 20% für Luffi.
...kann ich dann Montag nochmal testen, da kommt sie aus der RMA zurück....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Meine neue Luffikurve Einstellung





und hier die temps in BF4 MP ca 30min  max 25% und gpu 77 und vrms max 71 Grad bei 975mhz/ 1250mhz... bei -44mv im AB ...ist im Augenblick mein 24/7 Setting Mein Pc ist eiegentlich lautlos...alle GH Luffis auf min.

zwischen 20% und 25% luffi höre ich keinen Unterschied



GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## ebastler (26. September 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte wie stellt du dort die Lüfterdrehzahl ein, bei der AMD Referenz Karte
> Habe selbst eine R9 290 Sapphire REFERENZ und IMMER 20% unter IDLE
> Dank Dir!


 
Eben festgestellt: Meine auch. Der Afterburner zeigt nur <20% an, aber real liegen immer 20% an...


----------



## Gohrbi (27. September 2014)

... es muss auch weiter runter gehen ..... 10% und 20% mit HWiFo getestet. (allerdings ne 7790)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. September 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... es muss auch weiter runter gehen ..... 10% und 20% mit HWiFo getestet. (allerdings ne 7790)


Nein. Wenn das Lüfterlager limitiert oder das BIOS. Dann geht nix mehr.


----------



## beren2707 (27. September 2014)

Die 20% Grenze bei 290(X) bleibt solange, bis es mal einen BIOS-Editor geben sollte (hat ja schon bei der 7xxx ewig gedauert). Bis dahin kann man sich nur mit Alternativen behelfen. Ich würde meine NB PLPS auch gerne mit weniger als 800 U/Min. im Idle drehen lassen, da sie auch bis ~600 U/Min. runtergehen könnten, aber so ist es eben.


----------



## Gohrbi (27. September 2014)

... dann muss es das BIOS der 7790 hergeben


----------



## Performer81 (27. September 2014)

Gpu-Z log von einer Runde (~15min] BF4, wer sagt das die 290X durstig ist? Untertaktet auf 1000/1250@-37mv . VGPU lag im Schnitt bei 1,125V.
http://abload.de/img/stromsparl2jqu.jpg


HAb GPU-Z in dem Moment gestartet als das Spiel anfing.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. September 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... dann muss es das BIOS der 7790 hergeben


Kannst ja gern mal das 7790-BIOS flashen auf eine R9 290(X).


----------



## Gohrbi (27. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kannst ja gern mal das 7790-BIOS flashen auf eine R9 290(X).



Witzbold .... zum anderen muss sie erst wieder hier sein ....


----------



## xxwollexx (27. September 2014)

Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert, dass die 295x2 auf unter 700€ fällt...

Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör
777,77€


----------



## Performer81 (27. September 2014)

Hier nochmal mit offener Seitenwand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (27. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Meine neue Luffikurve Einstellung


 
Danke auch noch einmal für das Posten der Lüfterkurve.

Wir hatten doch mal tesaten wollen, was mit dem Werks OV (PCS+ +50mV) so drin ist. hab nun endlich mal die Zeit gefunden.
Also Valley stable sind 1190 MHz drin.
ABER mit TR sind max 1160 MHz möglich. 
Habe alles auf Werkseinstellung gefahren. Allerdings ab 1150 MHz muss ich das PT etwas anheben. Krass ist, das die Lüftersteuerung so scharf eingestellt ist, das keine 70°C erreicht werden, auch bei 1190MHz nicht. Das Ganze ist dann aber gut hörbar. 

Noch Fragen? Dann her damit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. September 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Danke auch noch einmal für das Posten der Lüfterkurve.
> 
> Wir hatten doch mal tesaten wollen, was mit dem Werks OV (PCS+ +50mV) so drin ist. hab nun endlich mal die Zeit gefunden.
> Also Valley stable sind 1190 MHz drin.
> ...




 teste mal meine zuletzt gepostete Luffikurve...und dann auch mal auf 975/1250mhz mit uv natürlich...also 25% max bei mir....eigentlich lautlos.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (27. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> teste mal meine zuletzt gepostete Luffikurve...und dann auch mal auf 975/1250mhz mit uv natürlich...also 25% max bei mir....eigentlich lautlos.



Ich befürchte, das bei gefixtem Luffi auf 25% mir die VRM1 zu heiß werden. Was die Kühlung der Spannungsversorgung an geht ist die Vapor-X ohne zweifel eine andere Liega. Kann ja mal meine später posten. Die ist unter Last so bei 40%.


----------



## Gripschi (27. September 2014)

Hallo,

bin seit heut Besitzer einer PCS+ 

Erster Eindruck Top nach Lüfterkurve angepasst per ASUS GPU Tweak.

3 Fragen dazu.

1. Was ist Temperatur technisch in Ordnung?

2. Ist Undervolten und OC des Taktes drin? Oder lieber nicht?

3. Ist Downsampling möglich mit der Karte? Das man ein Tool braucht weis Ich

Danke schonmal


----------



## Dr. med iziner (27. September 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Taktung der R9 290. Ich bin es von meiner alten HD7870 OC so gewohnt, dass die mit 150, 300 (glaube ich) und 1100 MHZ taktet. Jetzt zeigt mir aber der MSI Afterburner bei meiner R9 290 Werte von z. Bsp. 357Mhz, 843Mhz usw an. Also keine Taktstufen sondern mehr "fließend". Ist das normal oder ein "Fehler" vom Afterburner?

P.S. ist eine Temperatur von 84°C unter BF4 normal? Meine HD7870 hatte so um die 65°C.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. September 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, das bei gefixtem Luffi auf 25% mir die VRM1 zu heiß werden. Was die Kühlung der Spannungsversorgung an geht ist die Vapor-X ohne zweifel eine andere Liega. Kann ja mal meine später posten. Die ist unter Last so bei 40%.



Ok 

so da ich heute TV Abend mit meiner Frau hatte  und ich mir dachte mein PC soll trozdem Schwitzen und Schufften  da habe ich heute mein kleines Büro geschlossen , damit die Luft sich schön staut ( da heute ja wieder der Sommer zurück kam und das Büro eh schon wieder stickig war  ) und dann für fast drei Stunden den Haevenbench an geschmissen mit 975/1250mhz @ -44mv ( real ~ 1,04v ( zur Zeit mein 24/7 Setting ) Alle Gehäuseluffis natürlich auf minimum
Hier das Ergebnis 

 einmal die Logfile zum runterladen und den Screen

Max GPU Temp 77 Grad und max VRM Temp 71 Grad bei max 25% Luffi 

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Roundy (27. September 2014)

Moin kurz ne andere frage, mir wird in steam total war rome 2 zum installieren angeboten, novh 22 stunden.
Heißt das ivh bekomm das geschenkt?
Gruß


----------



## BertB (27. September 2014)

ne, das läuft dann auch nur noch 22h,

gibt oft so angebote,
dann kann man mal anzocken, und wenns gefällt kaufen,

manchmal gibts aber auch wirklich welche umsonst,
aber hier scheints mir nicht der fall

da steht: bis sonntag 22h gratis spielen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ne, das läuft dann auch nur noch 22h,
> 
> gibt oft so angebote,
> dann kann man mal anzocken, und wenns gefällt kaufen,
> ...


Jo, du kannst das dann bis morgen abend 22 Uhr gratis spielen.

Gibt hin und wieder solche Aktionen. Und generell noch Preisnachlass auf alle Total War Titel, *außer* Rome2.

Edit: Zu spåt


----------



## Roundy (27. September 2014)

Achsoo jo dann  so lang brauch ich hier fast allein für den download 
Danke für die Hilfe
Gruß


----------



## D0pefish (28. September 2014)

Am 26. kam wieder ein "neuer" Treiber mit gemoddetem Installer über Guru3D ins www.
diesmal auch mit 2D- und 3D-Treiberupdate
AMD Catalyst 14.x RC1 (14.410.0.0 September 2) Download
läuft hier bisher genauso unproblematisch wie die Aug27-Version (R9 290, Win8.1)


----------



## ATIR290 (28. September 2014)

Mittwoch soll wohl der offizielle Treiber kommen!
Hoffe dieser beinhaltet mal alles was derzeit möglich ist!


----------



## Pitfall (28. September 2014)

Weiß von euch jemand, ob die Powercolor 290 PCS+, welche noch verkauft werden, zu einer 290x geflashed werden können?


----------



## beren2707 (28. September 2014)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist äußerst gering, es soll aber wohl noch bei PCS+ und TurboDuo möglich sein, wenn man sehr viel Glück hat (jüngster Fall bei der 290 PCS+ und bei der TurboDuo).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2014)

Ehe ich es vergesse. Die "neue" Revision der PCS+ ist schon seit mindestens März im Umlauf. War vor 2 Wochen bei einem Bekannten, wo ich eine verbaut habe (im März bestellt) und ed handelt sich um die neue Revision.


----------



## Pitfall (28. September 2014)

Ja ok, dann ist das vermutlich Vergangenheit



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ehe ich es vergesse. Die "neue" Revision der PCS+ ist schon seit mindestens März im Umlauf. War vor 2 Wochen bei einem Bekannten, wo ich eine verbaut habe (im März bestellt) und ed handelt sich um die neue Revision.


 
Und das heißt? 

Was ist anderst?


----------



## beren2707 (28. September 2014)

Nicht unbedingt, die oben verlinkte PCS+ war bereits eine mit dem überarbeiteten PCB.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Und das heißt?
> 
> Was ist anderst?


Ich dachte erst, dass die neue Revision seit ca. Mai/Juni auf dem Markt ist.

Die Stromversorgung wurde überarbeitet und ein neues BIOS ist drauf, wo weniger Spannung anliegt.


----------



## Performer81 (28. September 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Ja ok, dann ist das vermutlich Vergangenheit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SPawas bleiben kühler als bei der ALten. Bei der waren die Spawatemps ein Problem mit geringer Lüfterspeed.


----------



## Fox2010 (28. September 2014)

Woher erkennt man ob man die neue oder alte Revision hat?
Bin momentan auch echt am überlegen ob ich nicht eine 290 PCS+ nehmen soll die ist ja schon deutlich billiger als die 970 und soviel unterschied ist da ja nicht.
Bei der 290PCS+ hat mich immer abgeschreckt das die Spawas zu heiß wurden und die Karte so laut war, zb. wen man die Lüfter drosselt die Spawas fast auf 100c° waren laut einigen Usern.

Welche temps hat die neue PCS+ und wie laut ist die neue mit gesenkter Spannung sollten die Lüfter ja leiser laufen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Woher erkennt man ob man die neue oder alte Revision hat?
> Bin momentan auch echt am überlegen ob ich nicht eine 290 PCS+ nehmen soll die ist ja schon deutlich billiger als die 970 und soviel unterschied ist da ja nicht.
> Bei der 290PCS+ hat mich immer abgeschreckt das die Spawas zu heiß wurden und die Karte so laut war, zb. wen man die Lüfter drosselt die Spawas fast auf 100c° waren laut einigen Usern.
> 
> Welche temps hat die neue PCS+ und wie laut ist die neue mit gesenkter Spannung sollten die Lüfter ja leiser laufen?



Die alte heißt LF R29F. Die neue LF R29FA.


----------



## Performer81 (28. September 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Woher erkennt man ob man die neue oder alte Revision hat?
> Bin momentan auch echt am überlegen ob ich nicht eine 290 PCS+ nehmen soll die ist ja schon deutlich billiger als die 970 und soviel unterschied ist da ja nicht.
> Bei der 290PCS+ hat mich immer abgeschreckt das die Spawas zu heiß wurden und die Karte so laut war, zb. wen man die Lüfter drosselt die Spawas fast auf 100c° waren laut einigen Usern.
> 
> Welche temps hat die neue PCS+ und wie laut ist die neue mit gesenkter Spannung sollten die Lüfter ja leiser laufen?



Bei der neuen sind die Spawatemps eigendlich immer unter der GPU temp. STock Gpu etwas über 60 und Spawas drunter, Lüfter dreht dann auch nur knapp über 50% und ist sehr leise.
HAb meine ungelockt zur 290X, die läuft hier mit 1130/1400@+88mv (1,23V), da kommt sie so auf 68 Grad GPU und dasselbe etwa für die SPawas.


----------



## BertB (28. September 2014)

ist da dann ein anderer kühler auf den spawas?

ist die wirlich unlocked?
oder halt: läuft mit 290x bios, aber die shader bleiben gecutted

wie kann mans eigentlich sicher feststellen?
als ich meine xfx 290 neu hatte, hat gpu-z angezeigt: 2816 shaders, als obs ne 290x wär
andere gpu-z version hat dann gestimmt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. September 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Bei der neuen sind die Spawatemps eigendlich immer unter der GPU temp. STock Gpu etwas über 60 und Spawas drunter, Lüfter dreht dann auch nur knapp über 50% und ist sehr leise.
> HAb meine ungelockt zur 290X, die läuft hier mit 1130/1400@+88mv (1,23V), da kommt sie so auf 68 Grad GPU und dasselbe etwa für die SPawas.



Das sind aber gute temps...Gehäuse geschlossen? Wenn ja welche Luffis werden verwendet und auf wieviel % laufen diese?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ist da dann ein anderer kühler auf den spawas?
> 
> ist die wirlich unlocked?
> oder halt: läuft mit 290x bios, aber die shader bleiben gecutted
> ...



Nein hat sue nicht. Ganz einfach erklärbar: Je mehr Spannung, desto heißer die Spannungswandler. Und da die neue Revision 50mV weniger hat, erklärt sich das von selbst. 

Am sichersten erkennt man das an der Nummer auf dem Alurahmen um dir GPU.

Im Bild eine gecutete. Wenn die freischaltbar wäre, würden hinten nur Nullen folgen.

(Im Unlock-Thread ist das auch nochmal ausführlich erklärt.)


----------



## Performer81 (28. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das sind aber gute temps...Gehäuse geschlossen? Wenn ja welche Luffis werden verwendet und auf wieviel % laufen diese?!


 
Offen, Luffis drehen dann bei 60%. Geschlossen ca 3-5 Grad wärmer, ich bräuchte son Seitenlüfter aber der bringt mein ganzes Gehäuse in Vibration und es röhrt fürchterlich.



BertB schrieb:


> ist die wirlich unlocked?
> oder halt: läuft mit 290x bios, aber die shader bleiben gecutted
> 
> wie kann mans eigentlich sicher feststellen?
> ...



JA, neuste GPU-z muss die 2816 Shader anzeigen und wenn dann noch alles normal läuft isses gut.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. September 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Offen, Luffis drehen dann bei 60%. Geschlossen ca 3-5 Grad wärmer, ich bräuchte son Seitenlüfter aber der bringt mein ganzes Gehäuse in Vibration und es röhrt fürchterlich.
> 
> JA, neuste GPU-z muss die 2816 Shader anzeigen und wenn dann noch alles normal läuft isses gut.



Ach das erklärt alles 
Habe immer Gehäuse zu...warum auch offen:0) und alle luffis auf Minimum


----------



## Duvar (28. September 2014)

67% sind bei der PCS+ 3000 RPM soweit ich weiß.
Bei den Sapphires braucht man für 3000 RPM 60%
Wie viel RPM hat man mit 60% bei der PCS+ ?


----------



## Defenz0r (28. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein hat sue nicht. Ganz einfach erklärbar: Je mehr Spannung, desto heißer die Spannungswandler. Und da die neue Revision 50mV weniger hat, erklärt sich das von selbst.
> 
> Am sichersten erkennt man das an der Nummer auf dem Alurahmen um dir GPU.
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn mit deiner GPU gemacht?
Das ist viel viel zu viel Wärmeleitpaste...


----------



## Performer81 (28. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 67% sind bei der PCS+ 3000 RPM soweit ich weiß.
> Bei den Sapphires braucht man für 3000 RPM 60%
> Wie viel RPM hat man mit 60% bei der PCS+ ?


 
2480U/min.
Da ich generell mit Kopfhörern spiele krieg ich von der Karte so oder so fast nie was mit. HAb noch ein 2. setting 1070/1400@+25mv. Da komm ich so auf 63 Grad, 53% Lüfter.


----------



## Roundy (28. September 2014)

Meine rennt meist bei so um die 40-50 rum, mit sound hört man nix, ohne ist ein leises rauschn zu vernehmen 
Da ich im moment aber eh an dark souls drann bin, taktet sie nur bis max 900mhz @20% luffi und ca. 55-60°C
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (28. September 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> 2480U/min.


 
Ok, die TriX braucht dafür 50%.
Normal laufen bei uns die Karten (optimiert) mit 25% = 1438 RPM oder wenn mal 1100-1150MHZ Takt anliegen 1613 RPM = 35%.
35% ist für mich noch extremst leise, ab da an wird es erst langsam hörbar. Auf Auto werden soweit ich weiß rund 42% rum angelegt, was ca 2020 RPM sind. (deutlich hörbar)

Wie dem auch sei, vllt wollen mal paar sehen, wie es bei der TriX unter der Haube aussieht:
2x Vorher Bilder und 2x Nachher Bilder, hatte jedoch die WLP noch nicht aufgetragen, bei mir ist dort ein extra dünner Film aufgetragen worden, sodass ich schon Sorgen hab, 
viel zu wenig genommen zu haben, wenn ich das Bild von Pseu da sehe 
Die WLP von Sapphire die ihr unten seht, ist aber im Vergleich zu Intels WLP sehr hohe Qualität, die war wenigstens nicht so fett aufgetragen und war kein Zement 
Als ich mein 4770K geöffnet hatte, war ich ja regelrecht geschockt, aber dies ist eine andere Story.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox2010 (28. September 2014)

Also kann man die neue PCS+ nicht am Aufkleber erkennen oder an irgendwas an der Kartenrückseite fals man sich die zulegt??
Es zerlegt ja nicht jeder seine Grafikkarte um auf irgend ne nummer neben der GPU zu sehen oder so. Besteht bei der neuen eigentlich noch das Problem das sie meist fiept?

Wenn ich die PCS+ stadt der 970 nehm könnt ich auch noch gleich ein Case dazu kaufen wie das Aerocool DS 200 aber bin mir da noch unsicher wie die sich im verbrauch am Jahresende schlägt ob das gesparte nicht an Strom draufgeht.


----------



## Performer81 (28. September 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Also kann man die neue PCS+ nicht am Aufkleber erkennen oder an irgendwas an der Kartenrückseite fals man sich die zulegt??


 
JA direkt über den Slot kontakten steht R29FA statt R29F.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> JA direkt über den Slot kontakten steht R29FA statt R29F.


Anders rum. Die FA ist die neue. 

@Duvar Auf meinem Bild ist zu viel drauf. Aber ich habe nur demontiert, dass auftragen wollte der Besitzer selber machen.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. September 2014)

Dann hat die RoyalAce wohl Ähnliches Bios wie die PCS+

Aber die Lüfter sollten weitaus störender sein als bei der PCS+
Zumindest mein Forumskollege sagt dass ab 70% Lüfterspeed die RoyalAce Karte doch recht stört  

65% sind 2850 U/min bei der Club3D RoyalAce
76% sind bereits 3150 U/min

Sind aber 90mm Lüfter im Gegensatz zu den 80mm Lüftern bei der PowerColor R9 290 PCS+
daher nochmals um Einiges störender als bei der PCS+

https://imageshack.com/f/ip8X22btj
https://imageshack.com/f/paDoTnUvj


----------



## Myranon (28. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen ,

ich bin auch stolzer besitzer einer Saphire AMD R9 290 tri-x oc. Ich besitze sie 2 Woche und es ist bis jetzt 2 mal ein Bluescreen aufgetreten. Das Problem ist hier schon mehr mals angesprochen wurden. Hat sich da was getaen gibt es ne Lösung ?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Performer81 (28. September 2014)

Bluescreen? Meinst wohl Blackscreen. Kommt meist von Ram der gerne mehr Saft möchte.


----------



## Roundy (28. September 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Bluescreen? Meinst wohl Blackscreen. Kommt meist von Ram der gerne mehr Saft möchte.



Ne er meint bluescreen,  hab ich auch manchmal, heißt es sieht aus wie nen black, aber wenn man den pc beustartet kommt Fehlermeldung bluescreen. 
Ich hab nur die Erfahrung gemavht, dass es skyrim mit mods nicht so verträgt,  und dass der 14.4er stabiler läuft,  wenn was ist schmiert er aber meist ganz ab, beim 14.7 resettet sich der treiber öfters mal und der memory taktet auf 150mhz runter.
Gruß


----------



## Myranon (28. September 2014)

Es ist ein Bluescreen wo auf Englisch a Problem has been dedected etc und dann startet sich der Pc neu.

Ich hab grad mal nach geschaut laut Catalyst Control Center hab ich die Version 14.20.1004-140811a-174673E . Die beiden Bluescreens sind im Desktop Bereich aufgetreten und nicht bei Spielen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> und dass der 14.4er stabiler läuft,  wenn was ist schmiert er aber meist ganz ab, beim 14.7 resettet sich der treiber öfters mal und der memory taktet auf 150mhz runter.
> Gruß


Kann ich genau anders rum berichten. 

Schon einmal clean installiert?


----------



## Myranon (28. September 2014)

CCleaner ? 

Hab ich drauf


----------



## Gripschi (28. September 2014)

Nein. Treiber löschen. Reste löschen. Neu installieren.

Mach Ich morgen fertig da scheinbar der Treiber meiner 7870 mit dem der PCS+ sich beißt.

Dauernd in Spielen 100% Auslastung ist happig.


----------



## Myranon (28. September 2014)

Da kann ich DDU empfehlen das hab ich auch genutzt. Schau es dir mal an Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) - Download - CHIP


----------



## Gripschi (29. September 2014)

Danke 

Probiert Ich nachher mal 

Die PCs+ ist schon was feines. Muss aber die Lüfterkurve noch besser einstellen.


----------



## Roundy (29. September 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Probiert Ich nachher mal
> 
> Die PCs+ ist schon was feines. Muss aber die Lüfterkurve noch besser einstellen.



Wenn willst kann ich dir meine geben.
Gruß


----------



## Gripschi (29. September 2014)

Das wäre nett. Meine jetzige ist noch nicht Optimal 

Gehäuse ist ein Deep Silence 2, über def Karte hängt ein Broken 2.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (29. September 2014)

Alternativ kann ich Dir meine auch noch schicken. Meine sollte vor allem Sinn machen, wenn Deine VRM1 Temp recht hoch werden. Meine Karte läuft unter Last so ca. bei 40% Lüfterleistung. Das macht unterm Strich ca. 70 °C je nach Umgebungstemperatur.


----------



## Gripschi (29. September 2014)

Immer her damit 

Test Ich dann mal aus wie es bei mir läuft


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. September 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Alternativ kann ich Dir meine auch noch schicken. Meine sollte vor allem Sinn machen, wenn Deine VRM1 Temp recht hoch werden. Meine Karte läuft unter Last so ca. bei 40% Lüfterleistung. Das macht unterm Strich ca. 70 °C je nach Umgebungstemperatur.



Weniger geht nett?


----------



## Roundy (29. September 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Das wäre nett. Meine jetzige ist noch nicht Optimal
> 
> Gehäuse ist ein Deep Silence 2, über def Karte hängt ein Broken 2.


 
na dann hast so ziemlich alles gleich wie ich  ich hab im deep silence halt noch 3 140er drin, also hier dann ma die kurve: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> na dann hast so ziemlich alles gleich wie ich  ich hab im deep silence halt noch 3 140er drin, also hier dann ma die kurve: <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=773976"/>
> Gruß



Wie sind die temps wenn du Max 35% gebt bis 85 Grad?


----------



## Gripschi (29. September 2014)

So habe die leicht erhöht genommen. Mal schauen.

Danke


----------



## Roundy (29. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie sind die temps wenn du Max 35% gebt bis 85 Grad?


 
in was willsts getestet haben? nen bissl valley?
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. September 2014)

Jo....und bf4 MP Oder crysis 3


----------



## ebastler (29. September 2014)

Bei mir heizt Sleeping Dogs der Karte so viel ein wie kein anderes Spiel.
Valley und BF4 kommt mein Stock-Gebläse auf 55% Fan Speed maximal, in Sleeping Dogs fast 10% mehr bei 2°C mehr...


----------



## Roundy (29. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo....und bf4 MP Oder crysis 3


 
dann valley, dat andere hab ich immer noch ned 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> dann valley, dat andere hab ich immer noch ned
> Gruß



Ach ja da war doch was :0)


----------



## Roundy (29. September 2014)

also habs grad nen bissl geteste, kann man machen, onkel vrm läuft halt auf 93°C 
bei 1000/1200@-19mV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß


----------



## CSOger (29. September 2014)

Der 14.9 WHQL ist raus.

AMD Catalyst 14.9 Windows Release Notes


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. September 2014)

CSOger schrieb:


> Der 14.9 WHQL ist raus.
> 
> AMD Catalyst 14.9 Windows Release Notes


Ist Downsampling drin? (Ich bezweifel es)

Siehe Bild an alle Vista-User.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> also habs grad nen bissl geteste, kann man machen, onkel vram läuft halt auf 93°C
> bei 1000/1200@-19mV
> 
> 
> ...



du meinst VRM nett Vram 

 wie warm werden die denn bei 40%?

 kannste nett weniger Spannung bei dem Takt nehmen? versuche mal 975/1250mhz...oder 975/1200mhz


----------



## Duvar (29. September 2014)

Kein DS drin leider.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kein DS drin leider.



na toll


----------



## Gripschi (29. September 2014)

Was kann man seinen vram generell an Temps zumuten?

Mehr als 80° sicherlich nicht oder?


----------



## ebastler (29. September 2014)

VRAM sollte in etwas das ab können wie die GPU selbst, nehm ich an. Aber der wird eh nicht ausgelesen. Leider.

Das, was ausgelesen wird, sind die VRMs, die Spannungswandler für den Chip und den VRAM 
Die können auch >100° ab, aber ich würd die doch lieber drunter halten. Tut einfach besser.


----------



## Duvar (29. September 2014)

90-100°C sollten maximal anliegen.


----------



## ebastler (29. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 90-100°C sollten maximal anliegen.


Am VRAM oder an den VRMs?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. September 2014)

VRM ~125°C Bei noch mehr sollte man sich Gedanken machen. Aber ab 115°C hält die Karte ihren Takt nicht mehr und es kommen Artefakte, da die Leckströme zu groß werden. 

VRAM maximal 125°C Aber auch hier gilt, weniger ist mehr.
Wenn er zu heiß wird, gibts Artefakte wie bei den VRMs.

Und die GPU fangen jetzt ja eh an zu trottln. (Oder wie das heißt)

In der Hinsicht vermisse ich meine GTX580's, da gabs ab 105°C einen Shutdown.


----------



## downset45 (30. September 2014)

Zitat Zitat von BertB Beitrag anzeigen
    ist da dann ein anderer kühler auf den spawas?

    ist die wirlich unlocked?
    oder halt: läuft mit 290x bios, aber die shader bleiben gecutted

    wie kann mans eigentlich sicher feststellen?
    als ich meine xfx 290 neu hatte, hat gpu-z angezeigt: 2816 shaders, als obs ne 290x wär
    andere gpu-z version hat dann gestimmt
    Nein hat sue nicht. Ganz einfach erklärbar: Je mehr Spannung, desto heißer die Spannungswandler. Und da die neue Revision 50mV weniger hat, erklärt sich das von selbst.

    Am sichersten erkennt man das an der Nummer auf dem Alurahmen um dir GPU.

    Im Bild eine gecutete. Wenn die freischaltbar wäre, würden hinten nur Nullen folgen.

    (Im Unlock-Thread ist das auch nochmal ausführlich erklärt.) 

Miniaturansichten angehängter Grafiken Miniaturansichten angehängter Grafiken Allgemeiner AMD R9-290/290X Laber Thread-uploadfromtaptalk1411908763344.jpg


Ich hab einen .2020 chip und der ist trotzdem unlockbar, bin da auch nicht der einzige...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. September 2014)

downset45 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen .2020 chip und der ist trotzdem unlockbar, bin da auch nicht der einzige...


Dann kann man es also doch nur per _Hawaii-Info_ herausfinden oder was?


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2014)

Meinte VRM Temps...


----------



## D0pefish (30. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> na toll



Welche scheinbar unseriöse Quelle hat denn das DS-Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt? Morgen gibt es dazu sicher einige weitere Rückfragen._.

Der 14.41 RC1 aka OpenCL 2.0-Treiber hat aktuellere 2D, D3D und natürlich OGL-Treiber wie der 14.9'er whql und soll nach ersten Rückmeldungen auch ein Ticken schneller sein wie 14.9 aber dafür lege ich mich jetzt nicht ins Gleisbett. Mantle bleibt gleich. Ich bleibe jedenfalls vorerst beim 14.41 RC1.


----------



## Roundy (30. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> du meinst VRM nett Vram
> 
> wie warm werden die denn bei 40%?
> 
> kannste nett weniger Spannung bei dem Takt nehmen? versuche mal 975/1250mhz...oder 975/1200mhz



Klar 
Test ich vllt heut abend mal.
Gruß


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. September 2014)

Das "blöde Reallife gibt mir im Moment nicht viel Zeit, daher hier einfach nur nen fix gemachtes Foto *sorry* der Lüfterkurve meiner PCS+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahhh hab in der Dateiverwaltung noch einen Screenshoot gefunden!!!

Hat schon jemand den 14.9er getestet???


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2014)

Hey Leute gibt es eig. einen Unterschied zwischen den RC Treibern und den ohne RC?Da ich auf der Deutschen AMD Seite keine RC Treiber finde.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. September 2014)

einer meiner 24/7 Settings. mit 3 D Mark 11 getestet

mit den 14.4er

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


nun teste ich den 14.9er 


hier der 14.9er

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF



135 Punkte mehr...kann sich doch sehen lassen


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2014)

... mal ein Erfolgserlebnis: RMA .... 16. die 290x Ref. weg und heute ne niegelnagelneue 290x royalKing zurück bekommen.


----------



## D0pefish (30. September 2014)

@Nijo44
Die offizielle AMD-Beta-Seite ist: AMD Catalyst 14.7 Beta Driver for Windows Dort passiert wirklich seit Monaten nichts. Ich nutze im Prinzip nur die neusten Beta-Treiber. Der 14.7 RC3 ist schon lange wieder überholt. Mittlerweile kamen 4 weitere oder waren es gar 5. Ich empfehle einfach bei guru3d durchzublättern, dann ergibt sich alles selbsterklärend.

Unterschied ist oft nur das whql-Verfahren. Es gab auch einen 14.8 whql, der stand aber nur gemodded auf guru3d, ist aber kompatibel mit R9 und anderen. Man muss immer bedenken, dass die Prüfung durch Microsoft ein Weilchen braucht. Wer jetzt DS erwartet hat ist einfach zu dumm für diese Welt bzw. hat die Allgemeinbildung eines Scheurlappens. Das Build-Datum ist älter wie das Gerücht und durch die Leaks/Betas würden wir es lange wissen! Ich vermute die angekündigte Überraschung kommt noch, war einfach Geblubber vor Maxwell bzw. war schon der OpenCL-2.0-Treiber, der auch offiziell auf der AMD-Seite steht und eben gemoddet auf guru3d, damit er sich "überall" installieren lässt. Was irritieren kann sind die Versionsnummern des Catalyst. Die letzte Beta ist 14.8 aber hat neueren Inhalt wie 14.9. Leaks und interne Treiber sind halt anders gedacht wie offizielle Treiber. Da geht man auch regelmäßig wieder einen Schritt zurück aber die Versionsnumer springt weiter. Der Catalyst 14.9 passt schon für Normalnutzer! Wer von 14.3 oder älter kommt und Probleme beim Installieren hat, sollte vorher das AMD cleaning tool oder DDUD einsetzen. Ist im Prinzip auch den hier anwesenden Gesellen nicht neu. ^^
ohne Gewähr


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2014)

D0pefish schrieb:


> @Nijo44 Die offizielle AMD-Beta-Seite ist: AMD Catalyst 14.7 Beta Driver for Windows Dort passiert wirklich seit Monaten nichts. Ich nutze im Prinzip nur die neusten Beta-Treiber. Der 14.7 RC3 ist schon lange wieder überholt. Mittlerweile kamen 4 weitere oder waren es gar 5. Ich empfehle einfach bei guru3d durchzublättern, dann ergibt sich alles selbsterklärend.  Unterschied ist oft nur das whql-Verfahren. Es gab auch einen 14.8 whql, der stand aber nur gemodded auf guru3d, ist aber kompatibel mit R9 und anderen. Man muss immer bedenken, dass die Prüfung durch Microsoft ein Weilchen braucht. Wer jetzt DS erwartet hat ist einfach zu dumm für diese Welt bzw. hat die Allgemeinbildung eines Scheurlappens. Das Build-Datum ist älter wie das Gerücht und durch die Leaks/Betas würden wir es lange wissen! Ich vermute die angekündigte Überraschung kommt noch, war einfach Geblubber vor Maxwell bzw. war schon der OpenCL-2.0-Treiber, der auch offiziell auf der AMD-Seite steht und eben gemoddet auf guru3d, damit er sich "überall" installieren lässt. Was irritieren kann sind die Versionsnummern des Catalyst. Die letzte Beta ist 14.8 aber hat neueren Inhalt wie 14.9. Leaks und interne Treiber sind halt anders gedacht wie offizielle Treiber. Da geht man auch regelmäßig wieder einen Schritt zurück aber die Versionsnumer springt weiter. Der Catalyst 14.9 passt schon für Normalnutzer! Wer von 14.3 oder älter kommt und Probleme beim Installieren hat, sollte vorher das AMD cleaning tool oder DDUD einsetzen. Ist im Prinzip auch den hier anwesenden Gesellen nicht neu. ^^ ohne Gewähr



Ok komisch das AMD die nicht direkt über ihre Seite zum Downloaden verlinkt.


----------



## ebastler (30. September 2014)

Hallo, ich hab, seit ich 14.7 hab, in Valley nur mehr 10-20fps maxed out. Vorher waren es 70, so weit ich mich erinnere.
Interessanterweise nur in Valley (egal, ob Direct3D oder OpenGL), in jedem Spiel und in Fire Strike normale Performance.

Habt ihr da ne Idee, was das sein könnte?
Karte taktet in Valley normal auf 1050MHz und 100% Last.


----------



## Roundy (30. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab, seit ich 14.7 hab, in Valley nur mehr 10-20fps maxed out. Vorher waren es 70, so weit ich mich erinnere.
> Interessanterweise nur in Valley (egal, ob Direct3D oder OpenGL), in jedem Spiel und in Fire Strike normale Performance.
> 
> Habt ihr da ne Idee, was das sein könnte?
> Karte taktet in Valley normal auf 1050MHz und 100% Last.



Ssaa?


----------



## ebastler (30. September 2014)

Immer Extreme HD Preset...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. September 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... mal ein Erfolgserlebnis: RMA .... 16. die 290x Ref. weg und heute ne niegelnagelneue 290x royalKing zurück bekommen.



Wie ist der Kühler ? Bestimmt ähnlich der TurboDuo


----------



## Pitfall (30. September 2014)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch, welche 290X mit Customer Kühler ist den so die Beste bezüglich Lautstärke und natürlich der Temperatur der GPU, sowie auch der Spawa's?


----------



## Roundy (30. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Immer Extreme HD Preset...



Ja klar, aber im treiber?
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch, welche 290X mit Customer Kühler ist den so die Beste bezüglich Lautstärke und natürlich der Temperatur der GPU, sowie auch der Spawa's?


 
VaporX...
Sag mir jetzt aber nicht, dass du dir jetzt eine neue 290X kaufen willst.


----------



## Pitfall (30. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> VaporX...
> Sag mir jetzt aber nicht, dass du dir jetzt eine neue 290X kaufen willst.


 
Lohn sich nicht mehr, ich weiß. Neu eh nicht mehr. Wenn dann gebraucht, dann ist sie ein wenig billiger als eine 970.


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2014)

Also bevor du deine Kohle ausgibst, falls du ein Angebot siehst, was dich anspricht, frag bitte im Vorfeld erst hier.


----------



## ebastler (30. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber im treiber?
> Gruß


Hätte da manuell nichts verstellt... Jedenfalls nicht bewusst.


----------



## Pitfall (30. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also bevor du deine Kohle ausgibst, falls du ein Angebot siehst, was dich anspricht, frag bitte im Vorfeld erst hier.


 
Ok, dann die Frage, für eine gebrauchte 290X Sapphire VaporX  für 315,- ist doch ok. 
Oder doch lieber einen kleinen Aufpreis und eine 970 kaufen?


----------



## ebastler (30. September 2014)

Ich hab eine im Ref. design um 250 gekriegt, finde den Preis nicht so schlecht. Und die 970 zersägt die locker. Meine macht @1050/1250 (sollte die Vapor ab Werk schon schneller takten) 11500 Graphics Score im Fire Strike. Dass ne 970 da sschafft, muss man die schon gewaltig takten, so weit ich weiß...


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Ok, dann die Frage, für eine gebrauchte 290X Sapphire VaporX  für 315,- ist doch ok.
> Oder doch lieber einen kleinen Aufpreis und eine 970 kaufen?


 
Der Preis ist ganz gut.
Ich persönlich würde dennoch zu einer 970 greifen.
Von der Leistung her nehmen die sich nicht viel, betrachtet man jedoch die diversen anderen Aspekte, ist für mich die 970 besser.
Eine MSI 970 Gaming, wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie ist der Kühler ? Bestimmt ähnlich der TurboDuo



... hier ein paar Bilder ... die SpaWas sind auch mit größeren Kühlern versehen und Backplate.
Ne Runde BF4 GPU 80°C und die SpaWas bei 70°C. Nun auch mit konstanten Takt mit glatter Spannungskurve.


----------



## Pitfall (30. September 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... hier ein paar Bilder ... die SpaWas sind auch mit größeren Kühlern versehen und Backplate.


 
Welche Club ist das?


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2014)

Club 3D R9 290X royalKing 1030/1250MHz. Haben die mir spendiert. Dachte ich bekomme das Ref-Modell wieder.x

Jetzt muß ich ne andere Möglichkeit für den Aufbau des Morpheus finden


----------



## Pitfall (30. September 2014)

Die hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Gibts da Tests?


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2014)

... noch nix gefunden. Also was ich bisher feststellen konnte, die GPU ist 20°C wärmer als die SpaWas
... bis 65°C ist der Lüfter noch akzeptabel.....
was mich noch positiv überrascht hat, ist der Support. 2Wochen RMA.


----------



## Pitfall (30. September 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... noch nix gefunden. Also was ich bisher feststellen konnte, die GPU ist 20°C wärmer als die SpaWas
> ... bis 65°C ist der Lüfter noch akzeptabel.....
> was mich noch positiv überrascht hat, ist der Support. 2Wochen RMA.


 
2 Wochen ist echt super! Habe ich mal bei Powercolor auch gehabt. Das ist echt ok.


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2014)

Gohrbi, jetzt noch Spannungen/Lüfterkurve/Taktraten etc anpassen und schon sollte alles Tip Top sein.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gohrbi, jetzt noch Spannungen/Lüfterkurve/Taktraten etc anpassen und schon sollte alles Tip Top sein.



... da brauche ich Muße für.... erstmal will ich das Ding genau in Augenschein nehmen, ob der Morpheus mitspielt.
Wenn ich das so sehe, dann ist die Kühler/Lüfterkombi ein Teil und SpaWAs und VRam werden extra gekühlt.

zum zweiten, nee zum 1. werde ich das Geschoß mit denTaktraten auf 1000 und die VCore versuchen zu reduzieren.


----------



## BertB (30. September 2014)

temps klangen aber echt ok,
die ist doch baugleich mit der powercolor turbo duo, auf die man viel geschimpfe hört
andererseits gings da immer um die turbo duo 290,

du hast ja royal king 290x,
290x laufen glaub gern mit weniger spannung als 290er,
so hab ich ganz am anfang, als die rauskamen, gelesen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> die ist doch baugleich mit der powercolor turbo duo


Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC), PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE), VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2, 4G - Die PCB sind alle die Selben. Sind nur "andere" Kühler drauf. Wobei selbst die VRM-Kühler die Selben sind.


----------



## Performer81 (30. September 2014)

Welchem tool ist denn beim Spannungsauslesen mehr zu trauen. Der Arschbrenner zeigt bei +100mv fast konstant 1,258V an, GPU-Z ~1,225-1,250.


----------



## BertB (30. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC), PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE), VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2, 4G - Die PCB sind alle die Selben. Sind nur "andere" Kühler drauf. Wobei selbst die VRM-Kühler die Selben sind.



bis auf die pcs+ sind auch die kühler die selben, oder meintest du das mit den " " ?
und die pcs+ ist wie die royal ace
vtx3d mit großem kühler gibts keine, oder?

gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. September 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... hier ein paar Bilder ... die SpaWas sind auch mit größeren Kühlern versehen und Backplate.
> Ne Runde BF4 GPU 80°C und die SpaWas bei 70°C. Nun auch mit konstanten Takt mit glatter Spannungskurve.



Sieht doch gut aus :0)

Bf4 zoggste ....adde Mich mal .....Turboholly


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2014)

Sind schon Welten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> bis auf die pcs+ sind auch die kühler die selben, oder meintest du das mit den " " ?
> und die pcs+ ist wie die royal ace
> vtx3d mit großem kühler gibts keine, oder?
> 
> gruß


Bis auf RoyalAce und PCS+ sind alle gleich. Von VTX3D gibt keinen großen Kühler.


----------



## Performer81 (30. September 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Sind schon Welten


 
DA hat die PCS+ aber den besseren Kühler.


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> DA hat die PCS+ aber den besseren Kühler.



Haha bei dem Takt und dem PT?Will ich sehen?


----------



## Performer81 (30. September 2014)

+200 geb ich net. ALso mit +100@1150/1400 und Auto Lüftersteuerung komm ich so auf max. 70 Grad hier und da dreht der Lüfter noch nicht auf 75%.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. September 2014)

Kurze Frage, passen Nachrüstkühler wie Morpheus oder MK26 auf die neue Revision der TUL Karten?


----------



## Performer81 (30. September 2014)

@Nijo44

Kannste mal so nett sein und dein Bios hier hochladen, würde das gerne mal bei mir ausprobieren.


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2014)

ist aber keine X  Gedämmtes Gehäuse? Gehäuse Lüfter aus?


----------



## Performer81 (30. September 2014)

DOch ich hab ne X. Meine 290 konnte ich zur 290X flashen.
Ich hab hier offenes Gehäuse weil klein und eng.


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2014)

Ok dann teste es mal mit meinen Einstellungen 

Wie soll ich das hochladen? Gibt mir an sei eine ungültige Datei? Muss ich sie verpacken?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. September 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, passen Nachrüstkühler wie Morpheus oder MK26 auf die neue Revision der TUL Karten?


Ja passt soweit.


Performer81 schrieb:


> @Nijo44
> 
> Kannste mal so nett sein und dein Bios hier hochladen, würde das gerne mal bei mir ausprobieren.


Er hat eine Lightning. Das würde mich interessieren ob das so läuft.


----------



## Performer81 (30. September 2014)

HAbs gerade probiert, ich bekomme kein Bild


----------



## ATIR290 (30. September 2014)

Werden mit dem 14.9 WHQL Treiber die R9 290 Karten weniger warm, oder könnt IHR dies NICHT bestätigen?

Jene von Forumskollegen erwähnte, RMA Rückerstattete CLUB 3D RoyalKing ist eben die Karte mit der alten Revision, also eine "A" Karte, nicht die Neue Rev. *FA*
Meine Erste R9 290 Turboduo (Alte Revision) hatte bei einigen Games Artefakte und Blackscreen´s, und regenbogenartige Streifen bei gewissen Games
RMA  --- und dann wurde eine Neue Karte R9 290 Turboduo mir zugesendet, von Taiwan ersetzt"!
Die 2-te R9 290 Turboduo von PowerColor wies *gar Hynics Speicher* auf,  Zudem zu meiner Freude hin Revision FA, also die NEEU Revision
und beim ersten Start von Valley Benchmark nach nicht mal 10 Sekunden!!  ging die Karte in Tilt, sprich die GPU schrottete sich!
KEIN Bild mehr und seit 42 Tagen in RMA !

Bekomme nun wohl einen Gutschein!


----------



## ebastler (1. Oktober 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GRYPHON Z87

Wird langsam Zeit, die CPU über 3,8GHz zu ziehen 

1100MHz Coreclock und 1500MHz VRAM @+5mV
Der VRAM kommt mir irgendwie abnorm hoch vor... Hatte im Fire Strike Test 2 ab und an kurzes Flackern, da scheint wohl die GPU etwas mehr Spannung zu brauchen.
Der VRAM hat aber keine Schwäche gezeigt, trotz +250MHz, das kommt mir viel vor?

Hab btw auch Hynix verbaut (gut, schlecht?)

ASIC liegt laut GPU-Z bei 77,8%.


----------



## Duvar (1. Oktober 2014)

Ist doch OK, aber da geht noch was, hier mal mein alter Score mit meiner 290 AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## ebastler (1. Oktober 2014)

Ach, kann man den Speicher so weit ziehen bei den 290(x)? Cool!

Ich muss erstmal den Morpheus auf die Karte bauen, mehr als Stock-Spannung tue ich mir mit dem beschissenen Kühler echt nicht an...
Mit dem Morpheus sieht die Sache dann schon wieder anders aus 

Fürs erste bin ich zufrieden.
Bald kommt der Morpheus auf die Karte, und der Megahalems auf die CPU, dann gehts weiter.


----------



## Duvar (1. Oktober 2014)

Hier mein neuer Score AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
I7 4770K @ 4.6 GHz und R9 290 @ 1250/1700

Edit: Score bissl aufgebessert http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ark-2013-sky-diver-added-113.html#post6835714
I7 4770K @ 4.7 GHz und R9 290 @ 1240/1700

Kann mir vllt jemand hier erklären, warum mein Combined Score so gering ist?
Mein Grafik+Physik Score ist ja teilweise höher wie einige über mir im Ranking, dachte der combined score setzt sich aus den 2 vorher genannten scores zusammen, hab mich dahingehend auch net schlau gemacht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Oktober 2014)

Lass mal 3dmaek 11 laufen


----------



## Duvar (1. Oktober 2014)

Hab ich net, genug gequält die Hardware für heute  (Ok waren nur 10 min vllt, reicht aber)
Hab oben noch ne Frage rein editiert, weißt du vllt die Lösung dazu?

Edit: Verfrachte deine Karte bzw score mal in die Top 10, lassen alles so gut wie auf dem selbem Takt laufen, aber dein Score ist geringer, der neue AMD Treiber bringts, dein Score sollte steigen.
Müssten ungefähr den selben Score erreichen. Hab wenigstens nochmal zwei 780er abgehängt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Oktober 2014)

3D Mark 11 kannste runterladen :0)

3D Mark 13 lässt sich nicht mehr richtig installieren


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ach, kann man den Speicher so weit ziehen bei den 290(x)? Cool!
> 
> Ich muss erstmal den Morpheus auf die Karte bauen, mehr als Stock-Spannung tue ich mir mit dem beschissenen Kühler echt nicht an...
> Mit dem Morpheus sieht die Sache dann schon wieder anders aus
> ...



..ja so sieht es bei mir auch aus. Morpheus in Lauerstellung. Meine Ref 290X hatte ich ohne Spannungserhöhung des Vram auf 1700 MHz.
was die Neue jetzt bringt, habe ich noch nicht getestet. ASIC hat sie jetzt 75,7.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 3D Mark 11 kannste runterladen :0)
> 
> 3D Mark 13 lässt sich nicht mehr richtig installieren



...Tipp, lade das 3DM 13 als Grundmodell (1.Ausführung) aktiviere mit deinem Schlüssel und dann erst den Update auf die neueste Variante. Dann müßte es klappen. War bei mir die Lösung. Nur das aktuellste und dann aktivieren ging nicht.

Adden tue ich dich, was spielst du am liebsten für ne Map?
Ich bin mit der AA verwachsen und kille fast alles.

Wenn BF4 mal wieder online ist, werde ich mal die VCore kontrollieren. Sieht ja schön "stabil" aus und nicht so ne Halbwellen, wie beim alten NT, welches jetzt zur RMA ist, aus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...Tipp, lade das 3DM 13 als Grundmodell (1.Ausführung) aktiviere mit deinem Schlüssel und dann erst den Update auf die neueste Variante. Dann müßte es klappen. War bei mir die Lösung. Nur das aktuellste und dann aktivieren ging nicht.
> 
> Adden tue ich dich, was spielst du am liebsten für ne Map?
> Ich bin mit der AA verwachsen und kille fast alles.
> ...



Eigentlich alles queebeet......
Zur Zeit gerne Metro...nur es kommt zur Zeit häufig vor das kein Teamplay gespielt wird....10 sannis um Mich rum und keiner reanimiert...usw..usw...

Schlüssel für Mark's gab ich nett...


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Oktober 2014)

.. ne Runde 64er Map gespielt und die Spannung -025V genommen.
Ganz stabil.

...ich glaube Metro habe ich bis jetzt 10 min gespielt. Das ist fürßn alten Mann zu viel Hektik. 


...also die Karte ist absolut Bastlerfreundlich. Natürlich mit Schraubensiegel 
und an die Backplate kommt man nur, wenn man vorher den Kühler gekillt hat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch alt.....Darf nur nett soviel los sein ...am beaten max 16 Mann server


Scheinst gut zu sein Deine karte.....wieviel Spannung liegt real an? Welcher Takt und Luffidrehzahl?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich bin auch alt.....Darf nur nett soviel los sein ...am beaten max 16 Mann server
> Scheinst gut zu sein Deine karte.....wieviel Spannung liegt real an? Welcher Takt und Luffidrehzahl?



...was ist alt?  bei der Spannung kann ich mich nur auf AB, GPU-Z und HWiNF verlassen und die sind so ziemlich gleich. 
Der Luffi quält sich, siehe Bild und die Frequ ist konst 1000MHz.


----------



## CSharper (1. Oktober 2014)

Leute was gebt ihr euchen 290/x an Volt?Einer mehr als 1,35?Und wenn ich den LN2 Modus einschalt muss ich dennoch den Afterburner hacken oder?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Leute was gebt ihr euchen 290/x an Volt?Einer mehr als 1,35?Und wenn ich den LN2 Modus einschalt muss ich dennoch den Afterburner hacken oder?



... beim AB geht normal nur +200mV, sonst hacken. Wozu brauchst du soviel Power? Für´n Schwanzbench? 


...hier ein Vergleich (AB und HWiNF) der Spannung und es scheint, dass der AB auch recht gut ausliest


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...was ist alt?  bei der Spannung kann ich mich nur auf AB, GPU-Z und HWiNF verlassen und die sind so ziemlich gleich.
> Der Luffi quält sich, siehe Bild und die Frequ ist konst 1000MHz.



37 Jahre Jung



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... beim AB geht normal nur +200mV, sonst hacken. Wozu brauchst du soviel Power? Für´n Schwanzbench?
> 
> ...hier ein Vergleich (AB und HWiNF) der Spannung und es scheint, dass der AB auch recht gut ausliest



AB doch nur max +100mv...
Ich masse immer mit gpuz mit loggen


----------



## CSharper (1. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> AB doch nur max +100mv... Ich masse immer mit gpuz mit loggen



Bei mir sinds auch 200 mv Core und glaub 100 mv Speicher.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Oktober 2014)

....oh ja ... +100mV .... und wie geschrieben, GPU-Z zeigt die gleichen/selben Spannungen an. 1000MHz mit 1,082V im Mo.
Mal sehen, wie weit es noch runter geht. 

...und evgasüchtiger, da liegst du im Alter zwischen meinen Töchtern (33 und 39) Ich bin reich an grauen Haaren. Jhrg 53


----------



## CSharper (1. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... beim AB geht normal nur +200mV, sonst hacken. Wozu brauchst du soviel Power? Für´n Schwanzbench?  ...hier ein Vergleich (AB und HWiNF) der Spannung und es scheint, dass der AB auch recht gut ausliest




Nein aber hab ne Lightning unter Wasser bei max. 65 Grad bei 1.35 Volt, denke da geht noch was.


----------



## Performer81 (1. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .. ne Runde 64er Map gespielt und die Spannung -025V genommen.
> Ganz stabil.
> 
> ...ich glaube Metro habe ich bis jetzt 10 min gespielt. Das ist fürßn alten Mann zu viel Hektik.
> ...



Ziemlich heiss dafür das sie sogar undervolted wurde.
Gehäuselüftung in Ordnung?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Nein aber hab ne Lightning unter Wasser bei max. 65 Grad bei 1.35 Volt, denke da geht noch was.



.. das dann bestimmt, aber wozu? Spiele noch flüssiger als flüssig?

ja... Gehäuse vorn rein, hinten raus und das recht zügig, dachte ich. 
Ja, über die 80°C bin ich auch verwundert. WLP? Dann muss wohl doch die Plombe weg und der Morpheus drauf.
Bei BF3 sind es überall 10°C weniger. BF4 statt "ultra" mal "normal" probieren.


----------



## Performer81 (1. Oktober 2014)

Würde es erstmal mit WLP wechseln versuchen. Der Kühler sollte ja eigendlich net soo schlecht sein.


----------



## CSharper (1. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .. das dann bestimmt, aber wozu? Spiele noch flüssiger als flüssig?  ja... Gehäuse vorn rein, hinten raus und das recht zügig, dachte ich. Ja, über die 80°C bin ich auch verwundert. WLP? Dann muss wohl doch die Plombe weg und der Morpheus drauf. Bei BF3 sind es überall 10°C weniger. BF4 statt "ultra" mal "normal" probieren.




Unigine Valley Platz eins zu sein;P Nein will halt die Grenzen ausloten.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Oktober 2014)

...war gerade noch mal drin und 80°C sind immer da. Vorn Luft und hinten, also Durchzug.
Ist aber nur bei BF4. Beim 3er oder STALKER alles 10°C weniger.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ....oh ja ... +100mV .... und wie geschrieben, GPU-Z zeigt die gleichen/selben Spannungen an. 1000MHz mit 1,082V im Mo.
> Mal sehen, wie weit es noch runter geht.
> 
> ...und evgasüchtiger, da liegst du im Alter zwischen meinen Töchtern (33 und 39) Ich bin reich an grauen Haaren. Jhrg 53



Wow watt bin ich noch Jung :0)

Aber grau werde ich auch schon ein wenig 

Bei Mir sind für 24/7 @ 1000/1300mhz I'm AB - 31mv und reale ~1,08v jut.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei Mir sind für 24/7 @ 1000/1300mhz I'm AB - 31mv und reale ~1,08v jut.



..dann werde ich nochmal die -31 probieren. 
Kann mich noch nicht entschließen die Schraube zu betätigen. 
Es rauscht halt unterm Tisch.


----------



## BertB (1. Oktober 2014)

pcs+ ist da 
karton war ungeöffnet,
eingeschweißt und siegelklebchen drauf

bin echt gespannt

netzteil wurde al 80+ platin beworben, ist aber 80+ gold,
1000 Watt Enermax Revolution87+ Modular 80+ Platin - Hardware,
was mir aber vorher schon ziemlich klar war,
wenn man von geizhals aus zu nem anderen laden linkt, steht gold in den specs,

habe auch nur reviews mit 80+gold gefunden 

was solls,
das nt soll gut sein, ist wichtiger als die höhe des 80+ siegels


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> pcs+ ist da
> karton war ungeöffnet,
> eingeschweißt und siegelklebchen drauf



war bei meiner RMA jetzt auch so.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .. das dann bestimmt, aber wozu? Spiele noch flüssiger als flüssig?
> 
> ja... Gehäuse vorn rein, hinten raus und das recht zügig, dachte ich.
> Ja, über die 80°C bin ich auch verwundert. WLP? Dann muss wohl doch die Plombe weg und der Morpheus drauf.
> Bei BF3 sind es überall 10°C weniger. BF4 statt "ultra" mal "normal" probieren.



Jo mein 24/7 setting ist zur Zeit 975/1250mhz @-44mv macht reale 1,04v avg ....Datt reicht locker


----------



## Pitfall (1. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> pcs+ ist da
> karton war ungeöffnet,
> eingeschweißt und siegelklebchen drauf


 
Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob deine PCS+ zu einer X geflashed werden kann!!!! Drücke dir mal die Daumen!!!


----------



## Gripschi (1. Oktober 2014)

Was muss man beachten sollte man es versuchen wollen?

Weil testen würde Ich gern. Aber Angst gegen Garantie und der Karte an sich


Fg


----------



## Roundy (1. Oktober 2014)

und ich auf ein feedback zum trippel crossfire
Gruß


----------



## BertB (1. Oktober 2014)

brauch noch ein neues case, bau vermutlich aber trotzdem schon mal um dies wochewnende
und die üblichen benches kann man mit dem fx8320 jetzt schon vergessen,
jedenfalls in full hd settings

bin aber gespannt wie meine 3840x2160 valley und heaven runs ausfallen werden,
so sah es zuletzt aus
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-benches-6417-picture738484-uhd4k-valley.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...es-6417-picture738792-4kvalley-650punkte.html
ich werd vorher nochmal laufen lassen,
neuer treiber etc

firestrike extreme könnte auch noch gut skalieren


----------



## Tomek92 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum meine Sapphire radeon r9 290 keine Vga bzw DVI Anschlüsse akzeptiert nur HDMI ?? 
Außerdem funktionieren bei mir keine Games mehr die Directx11 unterstützt werden. 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ?? 

Mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Oktober 2014)

VGA geht nur per Aktiv-Adapter da die Hawaii-Chips nur noch digitale Ausgänge unterstützten. (DVI-*D*|HDMI|Displayport)


----------



## Tomek92 (1. Oktober 2014)

Genau da mein alter DVI Adapter nicht mehr reingepasst hat, zack einen neuen bestellt und jetzt eben einen DVI-D angeschlossen. Jedoch wird er nicht erkannt lediglich HDMI also wenn ich den Bildschirm auf Vga (DVI-D) umschalte, schaltet er ne sekunde später wieder zurück. Hab das auf einem älteren PC ausprobiert und läuft einwandfrei. Bin wirklich ratlos.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Oktober 2014)

Ist es ein Aktiv-Adapter?


----------



## Tomek92 (1. Oktober 2014)

Nein, ist ein ganz normaler also ein Vga kabel ist an den Adapter und dieser in den Dvi-d port angeschlossen. Ich habe vermutet dass man es mit der Amd CCC irgendwie umschalten kann aber bis jetzt noch nichts.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Oktober 2014)

Du brauchst einen *Aktiv*-Adapter. Dieser wandelt es um, nicht die Karte oder der Treiber.


----------



## Tomek92 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hm aber hinten sind doch 2 DVID Stecker UND ein Hdmi Anschluss. Komisch. Aber ok manchmal versteht man die Technik nicht ^^ Danke habe mich schon gefragt warum er nie ein Signal zeigt .


----------



## Tomek92 (1. Oktober 2014)

Habe noch eine kleine Frage zur GaKa: Hab ja eine r9 290 von Sapphire seit 1 und halb Wochen bzw neuen Rechner. Jedoch habe ich schon bei 2 Spielen einen Blackscreen, der beim Starten erscheint, sehe also nichts sondern höre nur den Sound. Ich kann momentan noch keine Win updates laden lassen. Könnte es sein das durch diverse Treiber einige Spiele noch nicht Funktionieren ? Farcry 3 beispielsweise läuft einwandfrei auf Ultra Einstellungen. 

Habe auch sonst keine Probleme mit dem Rechner außer das mit dem Blackscreen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Nein aber hab ne Lightning unter Wasser bei max. 65 Grad bei 1.35 Volt, denke da geht noch was.


 Klar hast du durch Wasser mehr reserven, aber denke immer an die Elektromigration.


----------



## CSOger (2. Oktober 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob deine PCS+ zu einer X geflashed werden kann!!!! Drücke dir mal die Daumen!!!


Soll das bei einer PCS+ überhaupt schon mal funktioniert haben?
Das Bios einer R9 290X PCS+ bekommt man zwar auf die Karte (schon probiert) aber es bleiben 2560 Shader.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Oktober 2014)

CSOger schrieb:


> Soll das bei einer PCS+ überhaupt schon mal funktioniert haben?
> Das Bios einer R9 290X PCS+ bekommt man zwar auf die Karte (schon probiert) aber es bleiben 2560 Shader.


Ja es gibt immer mal wieder Fälle.


----------



## CSOger (2. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja es gibt immer mal wieder Fälle.


Ah...ok.
Das habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen.
Was die Jungs für ein Bios genommen haben weisst du aber nicht auf die schnelle!?
Die von TechPowerUp für die X Version hatte ich alle durch.
*
*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Oktober 2014)

CSOger schrieb:


> Ah...ok.
> Das habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen.
> Was die Jungs für ein Bios genommen haben weisst du aber nicht auf die schnelle!?
> Die von TechPowerUp für die X Version hatte ich alle durch.
> ...


 Das liegt nicht am BIOS. Wenn es nicht geht, hat deine Karte einen regulären Lasercut. Wenn du die Karte aber per Flash freischalten kannst, hast begründet sich das auf einen Softwarelock.


----------



## CSOger (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja...schon klar.
Hätte mich nur interessiert was für ein Bios da benutzt wurde.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2014)

... da möchte ich die Temps ja nicht bei 30% im "silent" wissen.

...und wer regelt meine Lüftersteuerung auf 89%, wenn der AB nicht an isz?
Da sollten doch die BIOS Einstellungen der GPU wirken, oder?


----------



## Duvar (2. Oktober 2014)

Welches Gehäuse haste nochmal? 
Kannst du vllt ein Foto vom inneren machen?
Gut wäre ein Gehäuse mit 2 Lüftern vorne die für Frischluft sorgen, einer hinten und 1-2 oben die die heiße Luft raus befördern.
Desweiteren die Kabel weitestgehend ordentlich verlegen um den Luftstrom nicht zu stören.
Grafikkarte undervolten, Wärmeleitpaste erneuern und schon sollte man bessere Temps haben.
Habe jetzt die letzten Seiten nicht gelesen hier, falls ich jetzt nur sinnlosen Stuss schreibe, tut es mir Leid.
Den Morpheus scheinst du ja nicht verbaut zu haben, wie in deiner Signatur angegeben.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2014)

...nee Signatur noch nicht geändert. Der Morpheus war auf dem Ref.-Modell.
Die 290X royalKing hat Duo Lüfter und ne Garantieplombe

ich denke im "silent" soll die Lü-Drehzahl auf 30% sein?
Wer dreht mir die Lüfter auf 90%? Also doch Plombe weg....


...ach und eins muss ich los werden, auch diese Karte hat kein Spulenfiepen....


----------



## Duvar (2. Oktober 2014)

Na wenn man schon so einen geilen Kühler wie den Morpheus hat, sollte man den auch einsetzen. Klar Garantie ist dann wohl futsch anscheinend.
Hoffe die bleibt dir lange erhalten, so dass du die nach dem Umbau nicht mehr zurückschicken musst.


----------



## s_mcclain (3. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute. Sry falls die Frage schonmal da war:

Habe die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ist es richtig, das wenn ich im TriXX die Lüfterkurve Manuell bis z.B. 60°C auf 0! % stelle der mittlere Lüfter trotzdem noch läuft?

Ist es per Manueller Lüfterkurve im TriXX nicht möglich die Lüfter gänzlich abzuschalten bis zu einer gewissen Temperatur?
Denn selbst im Idle ist die Karte durchs Gehäuse unterm Tisch ( Nanoxia Deep Silence 1  ) hörbar. Das nix gut.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Oktober 2014)

Nein. Die Lüfter sind die selben wie bei der Tri-X. Den Äußeres wird schlicht bis 57°C(?) der Strom geklaut.

Der mittlere läuft mit 20%. Niedriger gehen die Lüfter nicht.


----------



## s_mcclain (3. Oktober 2014)

Ja das mit den äußeren wusste ich. Das mit nicht niedriger als 20% ist sehr schade. Muss die wohl weg, und ne 970 mit noFan-Steuerung her 


EDIT: Wenn die Vapor das "lauteste" im PC ist, hat man alles richtig gemacht oder?
Denn dann geht ja wirklich nur noch ein noFan Modell :/


----------



## Fox2010 (3. Oktober 2014)

naja nicht unbedingt, meine MSI GTX770 hörste zum beispiel im idle garnicht und auch unter last nicht raus.
Meine neue ASUS GTX780 die heute gekommen ist hörste im Idle bei geschlossem Case auch kaum die wird nur unter last hörbar im Benchmark

Kommt immer auf die Karte an und die Lüfter


----------



## s_mcclain (3. Oktober 2014)

Hmm. Naja meine N770TF die ich vorher hatte habe ich gehört im Idle.
Ich bin da recht empfindlich.
Die Vapor würden die meisten wohl auch als praktisch Lautlos einstufen.
Mir sind beide eigentlich nicht leise genug ;/


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2014)

s_mcclain schrieb:


> Ja das mit den äußeren wusste ich. Das mit nicht niedriger als 20% ist sehr schade. Muss die wohl weg, und ne 970 mit noFan-Steuerung her
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wenn die Vapor das "lauteste" im PC ist, hat man alles richtig gemacht oder?
> Denn dann geht ja wirklich nur noch ein noFan Modell :/



also meine im idle mit nur den mittigen Luffi aktiv höre ich nix...und ich stehe auf silent alle GH Luffis auf 550 bis 600U/min
 unter Last max 25% (natürlich alle drei )


----------



## s_mcclain (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich höre auch nur die Vapor. Sonst nix. Weder GH noch CPU Lüfter. Und ich habe 5 Lüfter im Gehäuse ^^
Vielleicht bin ich echt zu empfindlich. Oder das Nanoxia ist n scheiss "silent" gehäuse


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Oktober 2014)

Welche Lüfter/CPU-Kühler hast du verbaut? Mach mal ein Foto bitte.

Leiser geht nur noch mit WaKü oder Passiv. Wobei ich von Letzterem nix halte.


----------



## Pitfall (3. Oktober 2014)

s_mcclain schrieb:


> Ich höre auch nur die Vapor. Sonst nix. Weder GH noch CPU Lüfter. Und ich habe 5 Lüfter im Gehäuse ^^
> Vielleicht bin ich echt zu empfindlich. Oder das Nanoxia ist n scheiss "silent" gehäuse


 


Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Welche Lüfter/CPU-Kühler hast du verbaut? Mach mal ein Foto bitte.
> 
> Leiser geht nur noch mit WaKü oder Passiv. Wobei ich von Letzterem nix halte.


 
Die Lüfter drehen sich bestimmt nur 50%. Oder noch langsamer.


----------



## s_mcclain (3. Oktober 2014)

CPU Kühler Dark Rock Advanced C1 - im Idle 500RPM Minimalstdrehzahl Temp 38°C
Gehäuselüfter Nanoxia Deep Silence PWM. Drehzahl unbekannt. Per Gehäuseeigener Lüftersteuerung auf niedrigster Stufe.
Ergo: Die Vapor ist sowohl unter Last, wo mir die LS egal ist - als auch im Idle - wo es mir nicht egal ist - das lauteste im Rechner.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Oktober 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Die Lüfter drehen sich bestimmt nur 50%. Oder noch langsamer.


Er ist einfach am machbaren der Luftkühlung angekommen.

Danach kommt nur noch Wasser, was ihm auch nach einiger Zeit zu laut ist. Man gewöhnt sich schlicht daran. Aber ein Aquadukt, mit dem man passiv kühlen kann, ist schlicht zu teuer.


----------



## s_mcclain (3. Oktober 2014)

Das hatte ich befürchtet. Ist wohl tatsächlich gewöhnungssache


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Oktober 2014)

... mit orig Lüfter, jetzt "Ü-Mode"  mit -44mV und 1000 MHz. Temps bei 70°C GPU Lüfter bei 80%, wer die mir auch vor gibt.
Ich nehme an die LÜfterkurve des BIOS


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


 wie bekomme ich nochmal mehr als +200mv ( bei mir 1,26-1,128v) hin ? Bis 1,35v für Benches würde ich gehen 
 Ich muss im 3 D Mark 11 Ranking noch versuchen die 290X er und 780ti er zu ärgern


----------



## Performer81 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal Vergleich 290X vs 290 bei 1100MHZ in Firestrike

http://abload.de/img/firestrike_290_1100y2fn2.jpg

http://abload.de/img/firestrike_290x_1100mmfpz.jpg

Und hier ein 4er Loop Heaven (290X) mit avg Werten bei 1100MHZ und +63mv.

http://abload.de/img/heavenxkfu3.jpg


----------



## Gripschi (3. Oktober 2014)

Mal ne doofe Frage.
Ich hab gestern  meine PCS+ mal auf 1110 ohne Spannung zu erhöhen getestet. 

Danach kam es bei Spielen direkt zu Black Screens mit Treiber Absturz.

Meine Frage nun, mit leichter Spannungs Erhöhung sollte mehr drin sein. Aktuell läuft 1100mhz Takt ohne Probleme.

Fh


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Oktober 2014)

.... sodele, es ist vollbracht. Nachdem ich 4g WLP von der GPU gewischt habe wurde der Mopheus installiert.
Nun sind die Geräuschkulisse und die Temps wieder wie gewohnt.


----------



## Pitfall (3. Oktober 2014)

waren die Spawa Kühler auf deiner schon drauf oder gehören die zum Morpheus?


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Oktober 2014)

... ja, das sind die von der Platine. Tolle Lösung, fand ich auch.
Der Morpheus hat den hohen T-förmigen VRam Kühler.


----------



## Pitfall (3. Oktober 2014)

Welche 290(X) haben den auch solche Spawas und den kleinen da (weiß nicht, wie er heißt) drauf? Alle Customers?


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Oktober 2014)

... du meinst 290?

.. ich denke mal diese hier.... http://geizhals.de/?cmp=1084962&cmp=1059569&cmp=1062788&cmp=1067599&cmp=1067603#xf_top


----------



## Pitfall (3. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, meinte ich ja. Gleich geändert


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Oktober 2014)

.... mußt halt mal bei Geizhals die Bilder der 290(X) durchklicken.
Wenn du da dieses Kühlerchen mit Pushup Pin siehst, dann wird das wohl so sein.
Aber der VRam1 Kühler ist groß genug. Basteln ist bei VRam 2 angesagt.
Aber ich hatte beide mit WLPads fest und kühl bekommen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... sodele, es ist vollbracht. Nachdem ich 4g WLP von der GPU gewischt habe wurde der Mopheus installiert.
> Nun sind die Geräuschkulisse und die Temps wieder wie gewohnt.



puuh so war die WLP verteilt vom Werk aus druppe?


supi temps  aber bei 100% Luffi...wie sehen die Temps mit 50% aus? ab wann ist es lautlos?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (3. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> puuh so war die WLP verteilt vom Werk aus druppe?
> 
> supi temps  aber bei 100% Luffi...wie sehen die Temps mit 50% aus? ab wann ist es lautlos?



Der Lüfter ist doch nicht auf 100%. Da hast Du dich aber verkuckt😛


----------



## Pitfall (3. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> puuh so war die WLP verteilt vom Werk aus druppe?
> 
> 
> supi temps  aber bei 100% Luffi...wie sehen die Temps mit 50% aus? ab wann ist es lautlos?


 
Ja, das stimmt, sieht ein wenig viel aus


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Oktober 2014)

... ja es war sonst für 5 GPUs ausreichend. Da hat sich der Kollege bestimmt verkalkuliert.

Im Mo sind es 65°C bei 65% Luffi. Das ist bei den NBs leichtes rauschen. Kann ja mal 50% probieren.
Lautlos geht es nur bei passiv Kühlung  Es ist ein monotones rauschen. Nicht mehr raus zu höhren,
weil 2x Gehäuse und 2x CPU Luft dazu kommt. Ach ja, das NT rauscht auch noch mit, aber alles nicht störend und 
zu 80% Orig.Lüfter eine himmlische Ruhe.

...hier mit 50% das Bild


----------



## Dr.Helium (3. Oktober 2014)

Meine R9 290 hat vorgestern den Geist aufgegeben. Langes Wochenende und nur IGP


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Oktober 2014)

Dr.Helium schrieb:


> Meine R9 290 hat vorgestern den Geist aufgegeben. Langes Wochenende und nur IGP


Das ist mies. Geh doch deinen 3&4 Interesse nach, was du in deinem Profil angegeben hast.


----------



## Dr.Helium (3. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Geh doch deinen 3&4 Interesse nach, was du in deinem Profil angegeben hast.


 *mal eben schauen was ich da für einen Stuss angegeben hab* Ahja, perfekt, guter Plan!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... ja es war sonst für 5 GPUs ausreichend. Da hat sich der Kollege bestimmt verkalkuliert.
> 
> Im Mo sind es 65°C bei 65% Luffi. Das ist bei den NBs leichtes rauschen. Kann ja mal 50% probieren.
> Lautlos geht es nur bei passiv Kühlung  Es ist ein monotones rauschen. Nicht mehr raus zu höhren,
> ...




oh upps  bei mir sind 1300U/min aber 100%  

daddel mal eben eine stunde bf4 und logge gpuz mit und dann die file hier posten


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Oktober 2014)

4096MB HIS Radeon R9 290 IceQ X2 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Wer besitzt diese R9 290 -er Karte ?


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Oktober 2014)

--- #10609 sind die Temps der BF4 Runde. GPU ca. 20°C weniger......  und SpaWas -5°C.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Oktober 2014)

@All Morpheus-Besitzer

Wie sehen dir beiliegenden Kühler-Steine aus?


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Oktober 2014)

... mit Lamellen und aus Aluminium


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal ein Log von mir. So nutze ich zur Zeit den PC. Es ist BF4 dabei und ETS2. - GPU-Z-Sensor-Log.txt


----------



## Performer81 (4. Oktober 2014)

Ihr immer mit euren unübersichtlichen logs. Startet doch einfach GPU-z mit dem Spiel und stellt dann am Ende alles wichtige auf avg. oder max. und macht ein Screenshot.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Oktober 2014)

... das meinste? ...


----------



## Roundy (4. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit euren unübersichtlichen logs. Startet doch einfach GPU-z mit dem Spiel und stellt dann am Ende alles wichtige auf avg. oder max. und macht ein Screenshot.



Dann werden aber Leistungsspitzen angezeigt, und so ist das Ergebnis verfälscht. 
Man kann auch nen paar unnötige sachen einfach nicht mitloggen lassen 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Dann werden aber Leistungsspitzen angezeigt, und so ist das Ergebnis verfälscht.
> Man kann auch nen paar unnötige sachen einfach nicht mitloggen lassen
> Gruß



So siehts aus


----------



## noname545 (4. Oktober 2014)

wie regelt ihr das Problem mit der Spannung? Ich meine, unter lasst kann man ja ruhig auf -50mV gehen, aber irgendwann will die Karte wieder in den Idle Modus, und dann schmiert mir der PC ab. Oder setzt ihr die Spannung wieder ingame auf Standard und geht dann in den Idle? Weil auf dem Desktop ist bei mir ab -31mV schluss


----------



## Duvar (4. Oktober 2014)

Entweder du erstellst verschiedene Profile (3D/2D), tabbst dann kurz aus dem Game, bevor du es beendest und aktivierst dein idle Profil, oder du schenkst dir den ganzen Käse wie ich


----------



## noname545 (4. Oktober 2014)

schon klar aber ich kann mit dem Afterburner kein 2D Profil erstellen weil 500Mhz die grenze ist?


----------



## Duvar (4. Oktober 2014)

Ja das stimmt, du kannst dennoch ein 500/650 Profil anlegen mit -100mV und -50% PL, also das minimalste was geht beim Afterburner.
Wenn du dann zB Videos etc schaust, geht der Speicher dann halt auch nur auf max 650MHz.
Der GPU Takt schwankt dann zwischen ca 300-400MHz, je nach dem was du halt machst (Videos schauen/ Forum gammeln etc)
Wenn du dies so einstellst, solltest du auch weiter als wie nur -31mV runter gehen können.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> oder du schenkst dir den ganzen Käse wie ich


Genau. Ich finde sowas auch Rotz.
Wenn es dann irgendwann mal einen BIOS-Editor gibt, der genau so wie der für die 7xxx Serie aufgebaut ist, ist alles kein Problem mehr. Da dort die PowerStates einzeln aufgeteilt sind.


----------



## noname545 (5. Oktober 2014)

aber schaden kann es ja im Endeffekt nicht, im idle verbraucht die Karte 7 Watt Habe jetzt ein 2D Profil mit -100mV angelegt dabei ist die Temperatur von 37°C auf 31°C gefallen Ja ist nicht Welt, aber immerhin^^
Ich muss aber auch zugeben das meine CPU  auch stark undervoltet ist  Mein oller I7 läuft gerade mit 0.798V


----------



## Performer81 (5. Oktober 2014)

Zieh die Karte doch einfach aufs maximale was mit -31 geht und freu dich über Mehrleistung.


----------



## noname545 (5. Oktober 2014)

ich wollte nur mal die Spannung abartig tief senken, ich fahre beim zocken mit 925/1300/-100mV dabei sind die -31mV ein Witz^^ Ja ich weiss, warum kaufe ich mir ein 290 und untertakte , ist nun mal eine angeborene Krankheit von mir Die einen Übertakten, und ich mache es halt anders herum. Bin mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden, sollte die Leistung mal fehlen werde ich den Regler nach rechts bewegen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Oktober 2014)

so hier mal einen 2 Stunden Heaven mit meinen zur Zeit 24/7 Setting von 975/1250mhz @ -44mv ( ~1,04v ) und mal offenem Gehäuse .Klar bei mir würden auch mehr als -44mv gehen , aber wie gesagt im idle macht es dann Probleme , darum die -44mv

 nun folgt das selbe geschlossen


GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Pitfall (5. Oktober 2014)

Mit dieser Einstellung hab ich mit meiner 7970 (1100/1475) bei einer 1920x1200 Auflösung grad mal 352 Punkte. Puhhh, ich muss glaub mir doch noch eine 290 oder 970 holen


----------



## Roundy (5. Oktober 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Mit dieser Einstellung hab ich mit meiner 7970 (1100/1475) bei einer 1920x1200 Auflösung grad mal 352 Punkte. Puhhh, ich muss glaub mir doch noch eine 290 oder 970 holen



Da stimmt aber was nicht, 900 sollten schon drin sein


----------



## Bastian90 (5. Oktober 2014)

Welche Radeon R9 290 kann man derzeit Kaufen ?. Sollte einen guten Kühler haben und möglichst nicht Tripple Slot.


----------



## Pitfall (5. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Da stimmt aber was nicht, 900 sollten schon drin sein


 
Mit der extremen Einstellung, Qualität Ultra, 8xAA?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gripschi (5. Oktober 2014)

Bastian90 schrieb:


> Welche Radeon R9 290 kann man derzeit Kaufen ?. Sollte einen guten Kühler haben und möglichst nicht Tripple Slot.



Aktuell die PCS+ für 270€


----------



## Performer81 (5. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt weiss ich auch wieso sich meine 290 PCS+ mit X Bios angeblich etwas schlechter übertakten lässt. Mit dem X Bios liegt die SPannung bei gleichem Takt und offset ca 20mv niedriger.


----------



## Bastian90 (5. Oktober 2014)

Leider Tripple Slot....


----------



## Gripschi (5. Oktober 2014)

Mein Fehler. Bin von Slotblenden ausgegangen, da sinds nur 2.

Sry


----------



## Roundy (5. Oktober 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Mit der extremen Einstellung, Qualität Ultra, 8xAA?
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=775519"/>



Also nen kumpel von mir hat ne 770 der bekommt ca. 950 Punkte. 
Deine ist ungefähr gleich schnell, zieht man jetzt noch n bissl wegen tesselation ab dann sollte das passen.
Bevor ich hier Blödsinn laber welche Auflösung?
Gruß
Edit noch 10% abziehen wegen der Auflösung und du bis bei ca 800 punkten


----------



## Bastian90 (5. Oktober 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Mein Fehler. Bin von Slotblenden ausgegangen, da sinds nur 2.
> 
> Sry


 
Kein Thema. 

Welche könnte man noch nehmen ?, Laustärke ist eigentlich eine nebensache mit kommt es ehr auf die temperatur an.


----------



## Pitfall (5. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Also nen kumpel von mir hat ne 770 der bekommt ca. 950 Punkte.
> Deine ist ungefähr gleich schnell, zieht man jetzt noch n bissl wegen tesselation ab dann sollte das passen.
> Bevor ich hier Blödsinn laber welche Auflösung?
> Gruß
> Edit noch 10% abziehen wegen der Auflösung und du bis bei ca 800 punkten


 
So, ich hab jetzt im CCC die AA Methode von Supersampling auf Multi-Sampling geändert. Filter ist auf Edge-detect. 

Jetzt hab ich 666 Punkte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit dürfte dies jetzt stimmen? Dann ist die 290 vs 7970 in Heaven doppelt so schnell. Wenn er die selben Einstellungen hat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so hier mal einen 2 Stunden Heaven mit meinen zur Zeit 24/7 Setting von 975/1250mhz @ -44mv ( ~1,04v ) und mal offenem Gehäuse .Klar bei mir würden auch mehr als -44mv gehen , aber wie gesagt im idle macht es dann Probleme , darum die -44mv
> 
> nun folgt das selbe geschlossen
> 
> ...




und hier zwei Stunden im geschlossenem Gehäuse. bei beiden immer GH Luffis auf min.

finde es macht doch viel aus


*Offen  : max gpu 68 Grad und max vrm 62 Grad*

*Closed : max gpu 75 Grad und max vrm 69 Grad*


also genau 7 Grad bei GPU und VRM Unterschied

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2014)

kurze Frage, was muss ich wo anders einstellen? Oder brauch ich da die Vollversion?

das 2. Bild mit -41mV und -30 MHz Takt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> kurze Frage, was muss ich wo anders einstellen? Oder brauch ich da die Vollversion?
> 
> das 2. Bild mit -41mV und -30 MHz Takt



was meinste genau?

 lass doch mehr anzeigen mit dem AB


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2014)

.... nee meinte die Einstellungen (Settings) bei Valley z.B. Tesselation und so. Bei mir steht weniger in der Auswertung als bei dir


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Oktober 2014)

Kurze Frage, wie kann man im AB mehr als +100mV geben? Mit Trixx sind ja +200 möglich.


----------



## Roundy (5. Oktober 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wie kann man im AB mehr als +100mV geben? Mit Trixx sind ja +200 möglich.



Das ging iwo über ne .bat verknüpfung, ich kann heut abend mal schauen wenn ich daheim bin.
Gruß


----------



## Euda (5. Oktober 2014)

Das musst du manuell über einen Startparameter der Afterburner-Anwendung tun. Erstelle zunächst eine Verknüpfung zum MSI Afterburner, öffne nun das Eigenschaftsfenster mit einem Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung und 'Eigenschaften' im Kontextmenü. Anschließend fügst du im Tab "Verknüpfung" nach der Zeile 'Ziel' die gewünschten Parameter ein:

"/wi6,30,8d,10" für 100mV
"/wi6,30,8d,20" für 200mV 
"/wi6,30,8d,30" für 300mV
"/wi6,30,8d,40" für 400mV
"/wi6,30,8d,50" für 500mV 

Nun kannst du den gewünschten Offset einstellen, indem du die erstellte Verknüpfung _bei geschlossenem_ Afterburner startest und im Anschluss nochmal das Programm ohne die Parameter öffnest. Nun sollte der Afterburner sich öffnen und der Spannungs-Slider den gewünschten Offset anzeigen. Das ganze selbst im Programm zu konfigurieren ist jedoch nicht möglich - versuchst du, den Slider zu bedienen, steht dieser am Anschlag plötzlich wieder auf +100mV und wie viel die Software dann tatsächlich einstellt, hab ich noch nicht getestet.

Das ganze natürlich auf eigene Gefahr, viel Spaß beim benchen :>


----------



## Roundy (5. Oktober 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Das musst du manuell über einen Startparameter der Afterburner-Anwendung tun. Erstelle zunächst eine Verknüpfung zum MSI Afterburner, öffne nun das Eigenschaftsfenster mit einem Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung und 'Eigenschaften' im Kontextmenü. Anschließend fügst du im Tab "Verknüpfung" nach der Zeile 'Ziel' die gewünschten Parameter ein:
> 
> "/wi6,30,8d,10" für 100mV
> "/wi6,30,8d,20" für 200mV
> ...



Und vorsicht weil der wert blind addiert wird, du siehst es aber z.b. in gpu-z. 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Und vorsicht weil der wert blind addiert wird, du siehst es aber z.b. in gpu-z.
> Gruß



dann muss ich mich ja die Tage daran machen und die 1300mhz knacken


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (5. Oktober 2014)

Wie viel spannun sollte den real maximal anliegen? Um nix kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab im Browser im Vollbild manchmal so Teile und in Bf4 hatte ich harte Artefakte und sie ist nicht úbertacktet


----------



## Roundy (5. Oktober 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also ich hab im Browser im Vollbild manchmal so Teile und in Bf4 hatte ich harte Artefakte und sie ist nicht úbertacktet



Zurück damit 
Ich geh für nen bench auf maximal 1.35V eher 1.329V.
Das sind bei mir die +200mV im ab.
Damit macht sie 1275/1550 mit.
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Oktober 2014)

Vllt hol ich mir ne Geforce *Sünde* hat jmd vllt eine Ahnung wann die neuen Radeons kommen?


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. Oktober 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Vllt hol ich mir ne Geforce *Sünde* hat jmd vllt eine Ahnung wann die neuen Radeons kommen?



Ich würde warten bis amd die neuen karten raus hat.

Nicht das sie wieder in dem preisbereich von gtx970 schneller sind. Vielleicht auch gtx980.

Mfg


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Oktober 2014)

Wohl Mitte Ende Jänner, maximal Februar!
Außer sie scheißen im November nochmals einen aufgebohrten Tonga XT rasu, was ich aber derzeit nicht mehr denke


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Oktober 2014)

Also ne solange will ich net warten da ich August nächstes Jahr nen Jahr nach Neu Seeland gehen will 
Gruß


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (5. Oktober 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also ne solange will ich net warten da ich August nächstes Jahr nen Jahr nach Neu Seeland gehen will
> Gruß


An deiner stelle würde ich mir jetzt keine richtig gute karte kaufen. Wenn du in gut 10 Monaten eh weg bist für 1 Jahr würde ich sagen macht eine Investition in eine teure Karte wie z.B. eine GTX 970 wenig Sinn. Kauf doch besser ne Karte die bis zu deinem Auslandsjahr reicht und dann eine ganz neue wenn du wieder da bist. Dann sind wir bestimmt schon 1-2 Generationen weiter. Ich weiß natürlich jetzt nicht wo deine Anforderungen bei künftigen Spielen liegen.


----------



## Xcravier (5. Oktober 2014)

Vor allem ist dann wahrscheinlich 16nm (oder waren es 14 oder 20?) draussen :3


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Oktober 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also ich hab im Browser im Vollbild manchmal so Teile und in Bf4 hatte ich harte Artefakte und sie ist nicht úbertacktet



wird wohl der ram defekt sein...zurück damit




Roundy schrieb:


> Zurück damit
> Ich geh für nen bench auf maximal 1.35V eher 1.329V.
> Das sind bei mir die +200mV im ab.
> Damit macht sie 1275/1550 mit.
> Gruß



 bei mir sind es max 1,29v mit +200mv....also bis 1,35 fürn bench wird nett schlimm sein


----------



## Pitfall (5. Oktober 2014)

Ne Frage, daddelt von auch jemand noch Borderlands 2 mit seiner 290 (X) auf 1920x1080 oder 1200? 

Mich würde mal eure Fraps mit euren Settings interessieren und vor allem, wie hoch habt ihr das PhysX?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (5. Oktober 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Ne Frage, daddelt von auch jemand noch Borderlands 2 mit seiner 290 (X) auf 1920x1080 oder 1200?  Mich würde mal eure Fraps mit euren Settings interessieren und vor allem, wie hoch habt ihr das PhysX?



Bei Amd Karten gibts kein PhysX


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Oktober 2014)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Bei Amd Karten gibts kein PhysX



Klar kann man physx nutzen ....nur das berechnet dann die Cpu und nicht die gpu


----------



## Pitfall (6. Oktober 2014)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Bei Amd Karten gibts kein PhysX


 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Klar kann man physx nutzen ....nur das berechnet dann die Cpu und nicht die gpu


 
Jo, so kenne ich es auch.


----------



## lukazrt (6. Oktober 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Aktuell die PCS+ für 270€


 
PCS+ ist eine gute Wahl. Ich habe das System gesehen, es sieht toll aus und hält die Temperaturen niedrig.


----------



## Thaiminater (6. Oktober 2014)

Wie ist es eigentlich mit Kohle zurück bei Mindfactory ich konnte nur Gutschein auswählen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Oktober 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Das musst du manuell über einen Startparameter der Afterburner-Anwendung tun. Erstelle zunächst eine Verknüpfung zum MSI Afterburner, öffne nun das Eigenschaftsfenster mit einem Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung und 'Eigenschaften' im Kontextmenü. Anschließend fügst du im Tab "Verknüpfung" nach der Zeile 'Ziel' die gewünschten Parameter ein:
> 
> "/wi6,30,8d,10" für 100mV
> "/wi6,30,8d,20" für 200mV
> ...




Juhu

wo genau muss ich beim Ziel den Para eintippen? kommt immer ist ungültig


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Oktober 2014)




----------



## dailydoseofgaming (6. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Klar kann man physx nutzen ....nur das berechnet dann die Cpu und nicht die gpu



Im Grunde hast du recht  aber PhysX ist ne technologie von Nvidia. Normale Physik kann natürlich über die CPU berechnet werden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Oktober 2014)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du recht  aber PhysX ist ne technologie von Nvidia. Normale Physik kann natürlich über die CPU berechnet werden.


PhysX ist eine Bibliothek. Das kann auch die CPU berechnen. Aber das nur bis Mittel, da sonst die Frames einbrechen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hab damals mit meinem 2600k PhysX berechnen lassen bei mirrors Edge mit einer HD 5870. Lief auch ganz gut.


----------



## Thaiminater (6. Oktober 2014)

MAl ne Frage darf ich immer noch mitschreiben obwohl ich jetzt eine Hd 6870 hab?
Edit: Irgendwie funktioniert BF4und 3 nicht muss ich die neuinstallieren?


----------



## BertB (6. Oktober 2014)

und? was holst du dir jetzt?
wieder 290, oder 970?

(nicht wegen mitschreiben )


----------



## Tamagothi (6. Oktober 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Ne Frage, daddelt von auch jemand noch Borderlands 2 mit seiner 290 (X) auf 1920x1080 oder 1200?
> 
> Mich würde mal eure Fraps mit euren Settings interessieren und vor allem, wie hoch habt ihr das PhysX?


 
alles auf max @ 1920x1200 --> nie unter 60Fps zwischen 70 und 110

4790k @ 4,6 GHz | R9 290x @ 1000 MHz


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> aber schaden kann es ja im Endeffekt nicht, im idle verbraucht die Karte 7 Watt Habe jetzt ein 2D Profil mit -100mV angelegt dabei ist die Temperatur von 37°C auf 31°C gefallen Ja ist nicht Welt, aber immerhin^^
> Ich muss aber auch zugeben das meine CPU  auch stark undervoltet ist  Mein oller I7 läuft gerade mit 0.798V


 
Um mal darauf zurück zu kommen...
Habe mal 3 Screenshots für euch.

Stock:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Afterburner:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





TriXX:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jetzt grübelt mal ein wenig


----------



## Roundy (7. Oktober 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> MAl ne Frage darf ich immer noch mitschreiben obwohl ich jetzt eine Hd 6870 hab?
> Edit: Irgendwie funktioniert BF4und 3 nicht muss ich die neuinstallieren?



Wieso solltest du nicht mitschreiben dürfen 
Du kannst halt nur Tests oder so nicht vergleichen.
Aber helfen geht doch.
Gruß


----------



## Pitfall (7. Oktober 2014)

Tamagothi schrieb:


> alles auf max @ 1920x1200 --> nie unter 60Fps zwischen 70 und 110
> 
> 4790k @ 4,6 GHz | R9 290x @ 1000 MHz


 
Ok, und PhysX auf Mittel oder Hoch oder doch aus?


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> und? was holst du dir jetzt?
> wieder 290, oder 970?
> 
> (nicht wegen mitschreiben )


 Weiß ich noch nicht aber alle empfehlen ja ne 970
Gruß zurück


----------



## Gamiac (7. Oktober 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Weiß ich noch nicht aber alle empfehlen ja ne 970
> Gruß zurück



Würde ich Dir jetzt gerade auch zu raten .


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2014)

Eine PCS+ wäre auch nicht verkehrt, schau mal hier NVIDIA Maxwell Next Gen: GeForce GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 48) - HT4U.net
Die 290 PCS+ ist so schnell wie die 290X im ubermode, meist auch knapp schneller, aber net der Rede wert.
Die kostet ja nur noch 269€ und eine GTX 970 von MSI oder Asus kostet ja rund 350€, Gigabytes G1 340€, also sprechen wir von einer preislichen Differenz von 70-80€.
Dies holste auch net durch den Stromverbrauch wieder rein, vor allem wenn du die 290 manuell optimierst.
Wenn die Kohle locker sitzt, kannst du auch eine 970 holen. Von der Leistung her nehmen die sich kaum was.
Wenn AMD mal DS in den Treiber integriert, wird es besser um die AMD Karten stehen, nur die pennen ja seit Ewigkeiten, allein deswegen sollte man die bestrafen und eine Nvidia kaufen


----------



## Crush4r (7. Oktober 2014)

@Duvar

man beachte aber auch die neuen features ( und teilweise die älteren ) die bei Nvidia drin sind, dann passt der aufpreis wieder. MFAA, DSR Adaptive Vsync etc. alles ganz geile sachen ( außer physX das ist ne spielerei )


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Oktober 2014)

Naja es ist so ich will halt nächstes Jahr so Juli nach Neu Seeland ich hätte dei Kohle schon aber die 80 Euro weniger merkt man schon da ich mir noch ne Spiegelreflex holen will also irgendwie kommt mir diee 290 irgendwie schon besser im P/L und im Gefühl wenn ich dann zurückkomm wird dann vllt solange ich nicht alles auf Low stelle noch nen bisschen bleiben
Ich finde die Bezeichnung von Komplett-Pc Kaufer als rang wirklich beleidigend ^^
Lg


----------



## Crush4r (7. Oktober 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich finde die Bezeichnung von Komplett-Pc Kaufer als rang wirklich beleidigend ^^
> Lg



das ist richtig. vorallem da ich meinen letzten komplett pc vor 14 jahren gekauft habe, und vor 10 jahren mit selber zusammenstellen und bauen angefangen habe xD


----------



## BertB (7. Oktober 2014)

bei 100 posts wird man schraubenverwechsler, oder?

dann schreib mal noch ein paar 

wegen 290 vs 970:

ist echt schwierig, 270€ für die 290pcs+ ist echt nice,
970 scheint das bessere gesamtpaket, aber auch für mehr kohle,

für alle full hd leute wär downsampling ohne gebastel mit amd halt schon echt mal nötig


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Oktober 2014)

für alle full hd leute wär downsampling ohne gebastel mit amd halt schon echt mal nötig
Den Satz check ich nicht


----------



## BertB (7. Oktober 2014)

mit full hd lohnt sich downsampling besonders,
weil man da noch was aufdrehen kann mit so ner starken karte, wie der 290/970 (je nach game)

die 970 kanns easy im treiber, die 290 nur mit gefrickel (zusatzprogramme, etc)
-> amd solls endlich in den treiber aufnehmen
einfacher wars mit den geforces schon vor den 9XX karten

mit wqhd oder uhd monitor baucht man eh kaum probieren, noch groß downsampling anzumachen,
muss aber ja auch nicht sein

full hd @ 120/144Hz ist auch wieder was anderes


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Oktober 2014)

Also das Nvidia marketing hat irgendwie das Gegenteil ergeben bei mir


----------



## BertB (7. Oktober 2014)

das versteh ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Crush4r (7. Oktober 2014)

@BertB

da stehst du nicht alleine da xD


----------



## Pitfall (7. Oktober 2014)

Frage, ein Kumpel von mir will mir seine 290X von Gigabyte im Referenz Design für 235,- verkaufen. Die Karte ist ca. 10 Monate alt. 
Ist der Preis OK?


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Oktober 2014)

Naja ich will irgendwie keine Nvidia Karte kaufen ne Amd schon
Edit: Pitfall Ne für 35 Euro mehr kriegst du ne nagelneue pcs+


----------



## Pitfall (7. Oktober 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Frage, ein Kumpel von mir will mir seine 290X von Gigabyte im Referenz Design für 235,- verkaufen. Die Karte ist ca. 10 Monate alt.
> Ist der Preis OK?


 


Thaiminater schrieb:


> Naja ich will irgendwie keine Nvidia Karte kaufen ne Amd schon
> Edit: Pitfall Ne für 35 Euro mehr kriegst du ne nagelneue pcs+



Das ist aber eine 290 (nonX). Hast dich verschaut? Oder beabsichtigt?

nagelneu     / 10 Monate alt,
PCS+ Lüfter / Referenz-Lüfter
290            / 290X

Was meint ihr?


----------



## CSharper (7. Oktober 2014)

Vorsicht solche Wertschätzungen sind nur im Marktplatz erlaubt!


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2014)

Der Unterschied zwischen einer 290 und 290X ist verschwindend gering, falls die Karten mit dem selben Takt laufen.
Mir ist es echt ein Rätsel, warum die Leute überhaupt eine X Version gekauft haben...
Die X wird keinen Tag länger halten...

Sagen wir mal, ab 30 FPS ist ein Spiel wirklich unspielbar, ( JA jeder hier will mindestens 60 Fps) der Unterschied auf selbem Takt wäre zB auf der 290 30 FPS vs 31,5 Fps auf der X Version, 
also richtig lächerliche Angelegenheit meiner Meinung nach.
Wenn du jetzt einen Laubbläser, ehm sry meine Referenzkarte holst, brauchst du noch einen Kühler, es sei denn, du hast ein schlechtes Gehör, 
oder bist damit einverstanden nie zu übertakten, da es sonst noch extremer wird mit der Lautstärke.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> ( JA jeder hier will mindestens 60 Fps)


Bin ich damit jetzt Außenseiter? 

Maximale Qualität vor FPS gilt bei mir.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bin ich damit jetzt Außenseiter?
> 
> Maximale Qualität vor FPS gilt bei mir.



Wenn du damit klar kommst ist das doch ok.


----------



## Roundy (7. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bin ich damit jetzt Außenseiter?
> 
> Maximale Qualität vor FPS gilt bei mir.



Nen Stück weit, allerdings schraub ich lieber die Qualität runter um auf 60fps zu bleiben, als dass ich 8x statt 4x er kantenglättung rein baller, weil den unterschied musste mir ingame ersmal erkennen.
Außer bei skyrim da droppts mir mit meiner mod konfi auch gern ma auf 30-45 fps runter.
Btw hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man dark souls 2 mit nem enb oder so aufmöbelt?
Gruß


----------



## BertB (7. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bin ich damit jetzt Außenseiter?
> 
> Maximale Qualität vor FPS gilt bei mir.



seh ich auch so
flüssig genug muss es na klar schon sein,
kommt aber auch aufs game an
habs nicht so mit shootern,
eher mmorpg, hack´n´slay, WoT,
da kann man relativ weit runter zur not, ohne dasses sich blöd spielt


----------



## Pitfall (7. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Vorsicht solche Wertschätzungen sind nur im Marktplatz erlaubt!


 
Ach, ok. Danke für den Hinweis. Somit stell ich die Frage zurück 


Hier wird ja die echt günstige 290 PSC+ (€269) empfohlen. Wie ist den die teurere Asus 290 DirectCU II im Vergleich? Die soll ja recht gute Teile verbaut haben. Und die Kühlung ist vermutlich auch ein wenig besser, oder?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (8. Oktober 2014)

Die PCS+ ist zusammen mit der Vapor X das beste Modell der 290, hab sie selber und kann sie wirklich nur empfehlen. Nur auf die Gehäusegröße musst du bei fast allen Modellen der 290 achten.


----------



## Pitfall (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja ist dann somit die Asus DirectCU II nicht so gut gelungen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Oktober 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Ja ist dann somit die Asus DirectCU II nicht so gut gelungen?



Die kannste knicken


----------



## HighGrow22 (8. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die kannste knicken


 

warum ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Oktober 2014)

HighGrow22 schrieb:


> warum ?



Darum 

Nein weil eine vaporx oder trix oder pcs + viel kühler und leider bleiben


----------



## HighGrow22 (8. Oktober 2014)

Also ich konnte mich über die Asus auch mit dem DC Kühler absolut nicht beschweren . 
temperaturen absolut ok und der lüfter war angenehm (und ich bin durch die wakü echtverwöhnt ! )

Hatte bei 1145Mhz/1536Mhz  GPU Temp von 78°C  max. 
vrm1 : 72°C
vrm2 : 69°C


----------



## Roundy (8. Oktober 2014)

HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Also ich konnte mich über die Asus auch mit dem DC Kühler absolut nicht beschweren .
> temperaturen absolut ok und der lüfter war angenehm (und ich bin durch die wakü echtverwöhnt ! )
> 
> Hatte bei 1145Mhz/1536Mhz  GPU Temp von 78°C  max.
> ...



Lies dir mal nen paar andere Meinungen zu der karte durch, viele sind ok, aber mindesrens genauso viele sind crab.
Extreme Fertigungsschwankungen.
Gruß


----------



## X2theZ (8. Oktober 2014)

hatte auch schon rote und grüne asus-gpu's und hab da bei meinen exemplaren die erfahrung gemacht, dass die roten asus-karten schlechter verarbeitet sind.
wohingegen die grünen asus-karten mehr als top sind. irgendwie geben sie sich bei asus bei den nvidia-gpu's mehr mühe ^^


----------



## Thaiminater (8. Oktober 2014)

Wer will kann mal antworten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...nterne-festplattenhalteungen.html#post6854631


----------



## Gamiac (8. Oktober 2014)

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder hat sich auch was mit der Leistungsaufnahme verbessert beim letzten Treiberupdate .


----------



## Pitfall (8. Oktober 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Kommt es mir nur so vor oder hat sich auch was mit der Leistungsaufnahme verbessert beim letzten Treiberupdate .



In wie weit?


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Oktober 2014)

Somit sollten die Karten auch KÜHLER bleiben, auch das Ref Design nr mehr 90 Grad ?


----------



## BertB (8. Oktober 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> hatte auch schon rote und grüne asus-gpu's und hab da bei meinen exemplaren die erfahrung gemacht, dass die roten asus-karten schlechter verarbeitet sind.
> wohingegen die grünen asus-karten mehr als top sind. irgendwie geben sie sich bei asus bei den nvidia-gpu's mehr mühe ^^



das kann an den vorgaben von amd und nvidia liegen,
falls da was dran sein sollte


----------



## derneuemann (8. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> das kann an den vorgaben von amd und nvidia liegen,
> falls da was dran sein sollte


 
vermutlich aber nur Zufall...


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Somit sollten die Karten auch KÜHLER bleiben, auch das Ref Design nr mehr 90 Grad ?


 
Hängt immer davon ab, wie du die kühlst... Meine 290X bleibt auch mit OC problemlos unter 90°, auch schon vor dem Treiber.
Hab halt ne entsprechend agressive Lüfterkurve.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Oktober 2014)

Und jene wäre bitte, ab 45 maximal 47% ist der Referenz Lüfter kaum mehr auszuhalten  
Meine Sapphire R9 290 Ref. läuft maximal mit 49%, im Sommer vielleicht 52%


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Und jene wäre bitte, ab 45 maximal 47% ist der Referenz Lüfter kaum mehr auszuhalten
> Meine Sapphire R9 290 Ref. läuft maximal mit 49%, im Sommer vielleicht 52%


 
Sagen wir es so, Sleeping Dogs zwingt die Karte auf 56%...
Ist zum Glück nur für den Übergang, bis ich mal dazu komme, den Morpheus, der schon rumliegt, draufzubauen.


----------



## Gamiac (9. Oktober 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> In wie weit?


 
 Na das ich beim maximalverbrauch jetzt gut 20 Watt niedriger liege ohne das sich ausser dem Treiber irgend was geändert hat .


----------



## derneuemann (9. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Und jene wäre bitte, ab 45 maximal 47% ist der Referenz Lüfter kaum mehr auszuhalten
> Meine Sapphire R9 290 Ref. läuft maximal mit 49%, im Sommer vielleicht 52%


 
Das hängt auch stark vom Gehäuse ab, wie man den Lüfter der GPU empfindet. Ich finde z.B. das meine erst ab 51% störend wird. In meinem alten Gehäuse regten mich aber schon 46% auf...


----------



## ebastler (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde die Referenz schon auf 20% inakzeptabel nervig... Der Lüfter hat so einen nervigen schleifend/ratternden Ton. Ist vielleicht auch nur kaputt. Jedenfalls lauter als mein CPU Kühler @100%.


----------



## derneuemann (9. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich finde die Referenz schon auf 20% inakzeptabel nervig... Der Lüfter hat so einen nervigen schleifend/ratternden Ton. Ist vielleicht auch nur kaputt. Jedenfalls lauter als mein CPU Kühler @100%.


 
Wohl wirklich kaputt...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Oktober 2014)

Jo hatte auch mal eine 290 ref......unerträglich laut.....


----------



## ebastler (9. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Wohl wirklich kaputt...


Dazu muss ich sagen, dass mein CPU Kühler ein Prolimatech Super Mega ist, mit einem Noctua NF-F12 PWM.
bei 100% ist der auauf 1200rpm, und, wie Noctua es so an sich haben, verhältnismäßig noch sehr leise.


----------



## noname545 (9. Oktober 2014)

ich warte immer noch auf downsampling im Treiber einfach ein fail was AMD da abliefert Dabei sind die Roten in höheren Auflösungen schneller, aber nein gibt es nicht


----------



## derneuemann (10. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen, dass mein CPU Kühler ein Prolimatech Super Mega ist, mit einem Noctua NF-F12 PWM.
> bei 100% ist der auauf 1200rpm, und, wie Noctua es so an sich haben, verhältnismäßig noch sehr leise.


 
Auf meiner CPU werkelt ein Noctua NH-C14 und die Lüfter sind nicht so unglaublich leise. Also Silent ist das nicht... Gute Lüfter sind es aber allemal.


----------



## Thaiminater (10. Oktober 2014)

Mindfatory schickt mir ne neue Graka


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

N'abend.

Bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen GraKa. Die R9 290 wurde mir bereits mehrere male empfohlen.

Nun meine Frage: WO liegt der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen R9 290 ?

Die PCS+ soll das beste Pl/L-Verhältniss haben ?!

Maximal darf das Teil 300 Euro kosten !!


----------



## BertB (10. Oktober 2014)

sie gilt als eine der besten 290er, 
der preis wurde nach dem 970 release dramatisch gesenkt
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 270€

wobei mitlerweile andere karten auch deutlich unter 300€ gefallen sind
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 290€
die galt lange als beste 290, bis ihr konkurrenz aus dem eigenen haus kam

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 310€
die vermutlich beste 290,

für diesen preis bekommt man auch schon die ersten brauchbaren custom gtx 970
Zotac GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-90101-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 310€

schwer zu sagen, was am besten kommt
ich hab mir vor 8 tagen die 290pcs+ gekauft, das angebot war sehr verlockend (ist es immer noch), 
und ich wollte eh noch ne 290, wann der zeitpunkt kam, dass die deutlich fallen


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Oktober 2014)

.:: www.taocomputer.it ::.

Zugreifen und doch meine recht heise! und NICHT Takthaltende Sapphire  R9 290 Referenz Karte ersetzen.
Wie stark wird wohl R9 390 (X) werden
Etwa 50% auf R9 290 ... da würde das Warten allemal lohnen ...

Bekomme ich in diesem ThermalTake Matrix VX Gehäuse, welches ich besitze Probleme mit der Luftzirkulation, Gehäusebelüftung, Abfuhr und Zufuhr an Frischluft.
oder sollte es für die Sapphire R9 290 Trix- Vapor-X reichen ?
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=Wzw4VMzOGpDTaMqPgIgC&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAw&dur=318


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Oktober 2014)

Kurze frage...eine Ref 280x taktet mit 1000/1500mhz Oder ? Die hat doch dann eine bandbreite von 288 stimmts? 
Mit welchen Programm kann ich noch die Bandbreite auslesen? Weil gpuz zeigt als min nur die reff Details an.....


----------



## Gripschi (10. Oktober 2014)

Nabend.

Mal ne Frage. Aktuell hab ich eine PCs+, doch die macht mir zicken. Was Auslastung und Leistung angeht. Daher übrlege Ich die MF zurück zuschicken und zu tauschen.

Wäre eine Tri X sinnvoll? Sprich Leistung Lautstärke?

Danke schobmmal


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> sie gilt als eine der besten 290er,
> der preis wurde nach dem 970 release dramatisch gesenkt
> PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 270€
> 
> ...


 
Also kann ich ruhig zur PCS+ greifen? Du meinst eh die, die du gepostet hast um ca. 270 Euro. Gibt's deiner Meinung nach eine Karte die mehr Leistung fürs gleiche Geld bietet? Bzw. ne andere R9 290?

MFG
Amer


----------



## noname545 (11. Oktober 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Also kann ich ruhig zur PCS+ greifen? Du meinst eh die, die du gepostet hast um ca. 270 Euro. Gibt's deiner Meinung nach eine Karte die mehr Leistung fürs gleiche Geld bietet? Bzw. ne andere R9 290?
> 
> MFG
> Amer



selbst wenn, wirst du diese paar Prozent Mehrleistung nicht merken. Habe selber die PCS und bin zufrieden, habe allerdings 350€ für das gute Stück ausgegeben. Wie schnell der Preis doch gefallen ist. Die Karte ist relativ hoch (2.5 Slot sind weg) und die Trixx ist zu lang.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Oktober 2014)

Und kann mir auch bitte einer einen Ratschlag geben, oder doch auf die NEUE Generation warten .... Ist eben LAUT UND HEISS die AMD Referenz Karte  
Vapor X um ca. 320 Euro inkl. Versand wäre schon toll, aber doch 100+ Euro drauflegen ist dann schon weniger Lustig von Referenz R9 290 auf Vapor X ...


----------



## BertB (11. Oktober 2014)

die pcs+ hat den potentiell stärkeren kühler,
die tri x soll wohl was leiser sein,

takt potential werden sie sich nicht viel schenken,
ab werk ist die pcs+ etwas schneller
habe beide noch nicht gehört

würd ich eine single gpu ersetzen wollen, hätte ich glaub die 970 gekauft,

leider gibts auch keine von den titan style referenzkühlern,
hoffe, es kommen noch welche,
für sli wären die gut
wobei ich wohl die 770er eh nicht so bald ersetzen werde


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Oktober 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Also kann ich ruhig zur PCS+ greifen? Du meinst eh die, die du gepostet hast um ca. 270 Euro. Gibt's deiner Meinung nach eine Karte die mehr Leistung fürs gleiche Geld bietet? Bzw. ne andere R9 290?
> 
> MFG
> Amer



Jo nimm ruhig die pcs


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Oktober 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Mal ne Frage. Aktuell hab ich eine PCs+, doch die macht mir zicken. Was Auslastung und Leistung angeht. Daher übrlege Ich die MF zurück zuschicken und zu tauschen.
> 
> ...


 
Was stimmt mit ihr nicht? xD Dein Post vernusichert mich, diese mir zu holen -.-


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (11. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> die pcs+ hat den potentiell stärkeren kühler,
> die tri x soll wohl was leiser sein,
> 
> takt potential werden sie sich nicht viel schenken,
> ...


Nope. Die PCs ist leiser. Viel leiser weil man die auf unter 20% laufen lassen kann. Ich hatte beide Karten. Und da ich keine verbauten HDDs habe hoerte man das.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Oktober 2014)

Und die Vapor-X ist nochmals Leiser als die TRI-X oder PowerColor PCS+  ?
Würde vielleicht diese VAPOR X Karte als Austausch bekommen für die 2-te defekte Turboduo, ansonsten wohl eine Gutschrift.


----------



## Performer81 (11. Oktober 2014)

Die Einstellung hier ist noch zu vertreten, auch für 24/7, oder?
Wenn ich auf dem Graph für die Spannung langgehe liegen meist unter 1,25 an, die 1,32 ist der Wert ohne vdrop in Menüs. War ne Runde Siege of Shanghai Ultra und 4AA.
Mit dem 290 Bios liegt dieselbe Spannung irgendwie schon bei +75mv an.

http://abload.de/img/1150_bf4xmoxd.jpg


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Oktober 2014)

Was sind eig. die optimalen Lüfterinstellungen für die PCs+ ?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Nope. Die PCs ist leiser. Viel leiser weil man die auf unter 20% laufen lassen kann. Ich hatte beide Karten. Und da ich keine verbauten HDDs habe hoerte man das.


Nö. Ab Werk ist die Tri-X leiser. _Erst optimiert_ die PCS+.

Aber wenn man die Tri-X noch optimiert nehmen die sich wieder nix außer im Idle.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (11. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nö. Ab Werk ist die Tri-X leiser. _Erst optimiert_ die PCS+.
> 
> Aber wenn man die Tri-X noch optimiert nehmen die sich wieder nix außer im Idle.


Finde ich schon. Im Idle läuft meine PCS auf 10% da habe ich die Trixx noch gehört. Ich bin da seeehr empfindlich, alleine für mein Lüfter Upgrade habe ich 120€ ausgegeben


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Oktober 2014)

Leute, meine zukünftige wird fix eine R9 290 - aber welche bloß von denen und vor allem WARUM ? xD

https://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeon-r9-290-pcs-axr9-290-4gbd5-ppdhe-a1059569.html
https://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-00-40g-a1048411.html
https://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-x-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-04-40g-a1067162.html

Schöne Grüße ( :


----------



## BertB (11. Oktober 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1074.html#post6861352
siehe 2 seiten vorher und dazwischen bis hier

schenken sich alle nicht viel,
wenn dir der aufpreis egal ist, dann vapor x, ansonsten pcs+

kann man fast nach der farbe entscheiden,

oder halt einbaulänge,
könnte ein KO grund sein, was die tri x angeht


----------



## ebastler (11. Oktober 2014)

Leute, ich brauche die Hilfe von allen "Morpheuslern" hier. Bzw von einem, der mir meine Frage beantworten kann.

Ich finde meine VRM Kühler nicht mehr. Den Großen gat Raijintek mir netterweise nachgeschickt, nach beiden Kleinen hatte ich vergessen, zu fragen.

Kann mir jemand mal schnell deren genaue Maße sagen? 
Ich bin heute und morgen noch daheim in Südtirol. hier habe ich ne gut ausgestattete Werkstatt und haufenweise alte Kühlkörper, die als Spender zersägt werden können. Nur brauche ich dafür eben die Maße von den Dingern :/


----------



## noname545 (11. Oktober 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Leute, meine zukünftige wird fix eine R9 290 - aber welche bloß von denen und vor allem WARUM ? xD
> 
> https://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeon-r9-290-pcs-axr9-290-4gbd5-ppdhe-a1059569.html
> https://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-00-40g-a1048411.html
> ...


gibt es ein Grund warum du nicht zu eine GTX 970 greifst? Hört sich jetzt komisch an da ich selber die PCS besitze, aber was spricht gegen eine 970?


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Oktober 2014)

@ebastler 

Hallo Kollege
Bin aus dem Pustertal und Du woher genau ?
WOLLte mir auch den Morpheus holen, traue mir aber einen Umbau nicht zu
Willst Du den Umbau für mich erledigen ... ?

Dank Dir!


----------



## ebastler (11. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @ebastler
> 
> Hallo Kollege
> Bin aus dem Pustertal und Du woher genau ?
> ...



Hallo, aus der Nähe von Bozen. Ich wohn ziemlich genau bei der Autobahnauafahrt Bozen Nord.

Den Umbau kann ich gerne machen, aber ich kann halt - falls was schiefgeht - keine Garantie übernehmen. 
Ehe ich mich an eine fremde Karte wage, würde ich gerne erstmal meine umbauen, dann weiß ich schon, was uns erwarten wird.

Ich hatte den Morpheus bereits auf einer 660Ti (daher auch die ganzen Kühlechen für die 290X nirgends mehr rum), aber die Karte ist doch etwas anders. Ich denke aber, dass ich es problemlos schaffe.

Hast du den Morpheus zufällig schon da, und könntest mir die kleinen VRM2 Kühler (die länglichen, kleinen) einigermaßen genau ausmessen?

Den Umbau können wir gerne mal gemeinsam erledigen. Je nach dem, was dir lieber ist, in Bozen oder Innsbruck 
Ich mache eben erst meinen Führerschein, ins Pustertal komme ich etwas schwer. Am Wochenende habe ich nie extrem viel Zeit, aber für einen Umbau reicht es locker.

Edit: Ab 6. November habe ich den Schein (wenn alles gut geht  ), da könnte ich (gegen etwas Benzingeld) auch einen Hausbesuch machen^^


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja, muss eben zusehen, ob ich Meine R9 290 Sapphire Referenz behalte, verkaufe oder einen Morpheus verbaue
Oder aber ich bekomme zwecks einer 2-ten defekten R9 290 Turboduo eine Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X vom Turiner Shop zugesandt.
Danke! nochmals für Dein geiles Angebot, also 30 Euro wären schon drinnen.

PS:
Morpheus hab ich noch nicht da, muss mich diese Tage entscheiden, daher abwarten bis zum Kauf!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Und die Vapor-X ist nochmals Leiser als die TRI-X oder PowerColor PCS+  ?
> Würde vielleicht diese VAPOR X Karte als Austausch bekommen für die 2-te defekte Turboduo, ansonsten wohl eine Gutschrift.



Die vaporx ist leiser als die trix....0,6 sone tri und 0,3sone vaporx....
Nimm die vaporx


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Oktober 2014)

.... und die Sapphire R9 290 Referenz hat wieviel Sone, wohl auch 0,6 Sone!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die vaporx ist leiser als die trix....0,6 sone tri und 0,3sone vaporx....
> Nimm die vaporx


 Die VaporX ist immer noch Ihren Aufpreis nicht wert.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die VaporX ist immer noch Ihren Aufpreis nicht wert.


 
Finde ich persönlich schon, alleine wegen der LEDs 

Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die VaporX ist immer noch Ihren Aufpreis nicht wert.



Gibt's doch schon fûr 309 € 40€ zur pcs und 20€ zur tri......aber dafür die besten spawas temps und paar Spielereien mehr....mir ist es dieses wert:0)

Wenn er fragt welche die beste ist....dann ist es halt die vaporx....auch unter Last ist die vaporx leider als die pcs und tri....bei guter vrm Kühlung...die tri kann da noch mit halten.....aber bei schlechteren vrm temps....

Nein bin kein vaporx heiliger....guckt was ich  für meinen Kollegen bestellt habe und heute angekommen ist


----------



## noname545 (11. Oktober 2014)

hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem 14.9 und 14.9.1 Beta Treiber? Bekomme plötzlich auf dem Desktop in unregelmäßigen Abständen einen Blackscreen. Ob es am Treiber liegt habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.


----------



## ebastler (11. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem 14.9 und 14.9.1 Beta Treiber? Bekomme plötzlich auf dem Desktop in unregelmäßigen Abständen einen Blackscreen. Ob es am Treiber liegt habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.


Hatte ich einmal, keine Ahnung, warum.
Seitdem nie mehr.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Oktober 2014)

@EvgaSüchtiger

Wie laut werden die Lüfter bei Valley Benchmark wenn du alle GehäuseLüfter aus machst, also nicht drehen lässt und somit die VaporX X im Hitzestau "erstickt"  
Wie hoch laufen dann maximal die Lüfter und wie warm wird dann die Vapor-X Karte ?


----------



## Performer81 (11. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem 14.9 und 14.9.1 Beta Treiber? Bekomme plötzlich auf dem Desktop in unregelmäßigen Abständen einen Blackscreen. Ob es am Treiber liegt habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.


 
Sperichertakt zu hoch?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Finde ich persönlich schon, alleine wegen der LEDs
> 
> Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



so ist es  

 habe fürn Kollegen eine 290 PCs+ und Xeon und Samsung evo 250gb bestellt und ist heute angekommen also er will P/L das beste haben....also die PCs+

so habe bisl runter getaktet und bin immer noch so schnell als eine GTX770 und 280X @ 1200mhz+   leider senkt sich die Spannung nicht weiter als 977mv.....mit -81mv und -25% PL mit 750/1100mhz...meine 900/1200mhz@-61mv brauchen die gleiche Spannung...mmhhh ist das das Minimum was im bios hinterlegt ist?!

egal....mein ganzes System braucht nun keine 200w mehr wie gesagt mein komplettes Sytem habe wie immer alle GH Luffis auf min und die graka lief auch auf das Minimum von 20%. Max GPU 62 Grad und 56 Grad VRM 


GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (11. Oktober 2014)

Same here 

Lass meine Graka auch meistens mit 900/1200 -62mV laufen, dazu noch ne stark runtergeregelte Lüfterkurve und meine PCS+ ist nicht mehr zu hören 

Die 1100/1400 musste ich bis jetzt zum Glück noch nicht auspacken


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> gibt es ein Grund warum du nicht zu eine GTX 970 greifst? Hört sich jetzt komisch an da ich selber die PCS besitze, aber was spricht gegen eine 970?


 
Der Preis, bin sehr hart am Limit von 900 Euro auch mit der PCS+


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Oktober 2014)

oh ja hier noch das bild von der HW die ich meinen Kollegen bestellt habe.....Mobo + NT+SK+GH+CPU Kühler usw hatte er schon bestellt...neuer Monitor ist unterwegs...und mechs tasta und Mouse wird nächste Woche bestellt...dann muss ich alles zusammenbauen...er hat null Ahnung davon 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so habe bisl runter getaktet und bin immer noch so schnell als eine GTX770 und 280X @ 1200mhz+   leider senkt sich die Spannung nicht weiter als 977mv.....mit -81mv und -25% PL mit 750/1100mhz...meine 900/1200mhz@-61mv brauchen die gleiche Spannung...mmhhh ist das das Minimum was im bios hinterlegt ist?!
> 
> egal....mein ganzes System braucht nun keine 200w mehr wie gesagt mein komplettes Sytem habe wie immer alle GH Luffis auf min und die graka lief auch auf das Minimum von 20%. Max GPU 62 Grad und 56 Grad VRM
> 
> ...




und auch im 3Dmark 11 auf dem Niveau einer gtx770 und 280X @ 1200mhznatürlich auf 750/1100mhz meiner 290.....

3DMark11


----------



## Performer81 (11. Oktober 2014)

Warum taktet ihr eure Karten nicht gleich auf 0MHZ ihr Luschen .
HAb mich mal ins Grenzgebiet gewagt. Mal ein Ründchen BF4@1190/1450. VDDC sieht hoch aus es lagen ingame aber stets unter 1,3V an laut Graph. Lüfter war @ AUTO.

http://abload.de/img/1190_bf4xje0e.jpg


----------



## Rene85 (11. Oktober 2014)

wie konnte man den Afterburner beibrigen das er profile 1 laden soll on Startup, er taktet zwar hoch aber vergisst dabei die übervoltung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Oktober 2014)

so bisl mein Büro auf geheizt und mit meinen 24/7 Setting alle Luffis auf min  komisch ist das zwischen 20% und 25% man keinen unterschied hört und auch gpuz zeigt gleiche Umdrehungen an...ich höre null 24 Grad Raumtemp....was will man mehr 

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here





Performer81 schrieb:


> Warum taktet ihr eure Karten nicht gleich auf 0MHZ ihr Luschen .
> HAb mich mal ins Grenzgebiet gewagt. Mal ein Ründchen BF4@1190/1450. VDDC sieht hoch aus es lagen ingame aber stets unter 1,3V an laut Graph. Lüfter war @ AUTO.
> 
> http://abload.de/img/1190_bf4xje0e.jpg




Du warst doch der , der immer sein Gehäuse auf hat oder  ? Oder Verwechsel ich was


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder ne kurze Frage, kann man irgendwie die Spannung fixieren, dass es so aussieht wie bei den Nvideas? Mich nervt es, dass die Spannung ständig irgendwo zwischen 1.03 und 1.15V herumspringt, wobei die 1.03V unter Last anliegen   BTW meine Karte verbraucht dann bei 1000/1300mhz nur 180 Watt maximal  Mal schauen ob ich dass mit dem Morpheus der bald einzieht noch etwas senken kann


----------



## lukazrt (11. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> oh ja hier noch das bild von der HW die ich meinen Kollegen bestellt habe.....Mobo + NT+SK+GH+CPU Kühler usw hatte er schon bestellt...neuer Monitor ist unterwegs...und mechs tasta und Mouse wird nächste Woche bestellt...dann muss ich alles zusammenbauen...er hat null Ahnung davon



Sieht aus als ob du Spaß hast! Das PCS+ sieht gut aus... Ich frage mich ob du es bis zu der Leistung einer 290X modden kannst.


----------



## Duvar (11. Oktober 2014)

lukazrt schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob du es bis zu der Leistung einer 290X modden kannst.



Die ist doch schon ab Werk so schnell, sogar leicht schneller als eine 290X.
PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 put to the test


----------



## Performer81 (11. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du warst doch der , der immer sein Gehäuse auf hat oder  ? Oder Verwechsel ich was



Bei dem Test definitiv. ATM hab ichs aber geschlossen mit meinen konservativen 1070/1400.


----------



## Silverfalcon (11. Oktober 2014)

Da ich schon länger am überlegen war mir eine 290/290X zu holen und derzeit die Preise für viele Modelle stark reduziert sind (teils sogar 90+ Euro gegenüber letzter Woche) habe ich mich gefragt ob es Sinn macht jetzt die Karte zu kaufen oder auf die neue Generation zu warten und die damit kommenden Preisenkungen zu nutzen?


----------



## noname545 (11. Oktober 2014)

meine PCS produziert seit gestern einfach so auf dem Desktop einen Blackscreen, dabei lief sie immer mit dieser Einstellung im Afterburner. Keine Ahnung warum die Karte die Einstellung nicht mehr packt, Irgendwelche ideen? Dachte es liegt am neuen Treiber, aber auch unter 14.4 habe ich diesen Fehler. 
Hatte nur mal auf 1190/1350Mhz@-70mV übertaktet, kann doch nicht sein das die Karte jetzt nichtmal -31mV packt.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Oktober 2014)

wieso undervoltest du denn?


----------



## ebastler (12. Oktober 2014)

Meine 290X läuft mit 1050/1250 @ -31mV, momentan…
Sobald der Morpheus drauf ist, geht es los^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Bei dem Test definitiv. ATM hab ichs aber geschlossen mit meinen konservativen 1070/1400.



Mach mal den Test bei geschlossenem Gehäuse:0)



noname545 schrieb:


> meine PCS produziert seit gestern einfach so auf dem Desktop einen Blackscreen, dabei lief sie immer mit dieser Einstellung im Afterburner. Keine Ahnung warum die Karte die Einstellung nicht mehr packt, Irgendwelche ideen? Dachte es liegt am neuen Treiber, aber auch unter 14.4 habe ich diesen Fehler.
> Hatte nur mal auf 1190/1350Mhz@-70mV übertaktet, kann doch nicht sein das die Karte jetzt nichtmal -31mV packt.



Stelle mal auf -25mv


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Oktober 2014)

EvgaSüchtiger
Kannst bitte mal meine Vorherigen Post beachten und mit 0% GehäuseLüfter den Valley Benchmark (5 Loops) durchlaufen lassen.
Alles auf Stock, abenso Lüfterkurve der Vapor-X und dies hier dann posten.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Performer81 (12. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> Hatte nur mal auf 1190/1350Mhz@-70mV übertaktet, kann doch nicht sein das die Karte jetzt nichtmal -31mV packt.


 

1190MHZ mit -70mv, wtf. Selbst mit +70mv wäre das unglaubwürdig gut.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mach mal den Test bei geschlossenem Gehäuse:0)


 
20min BF4 geschlossenes Gehäuse (offen kam ich kaum an die 70 ran), mehr will ich der Karte so nicht zumuten, VDDc lag ingame zwischen 1,25 und 1,29:
Der Kühler kann einiges.Beim VApor-X Test auf Hardocp lag die Temp bei denen unter den Einstellungen im hohen 80er Bereich bei 75% Lüfter.

http://abload.de/img/1175_bf4fva3q.jpg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> EvgaSüchtiger
> Kannst bitte mal meine Vorherigen Post beachten und mit 0% GehäuseLüfter den Valley Benchmark (5 Loops) durchlaufen lassen.
> Alles auf Stock, abenso Lüfterkurve der Vapor-X und dies hier dann posten.
> Vielen Dank!



mache ich die Tage ok 



Performer81 schrieb:


> 1190MHZ mit -70mv, wtf. Selbst mit +70mv wäre das unglaubwürdig gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 sieht doch Top aus


 so habe nun noch mal meine 24/7 Settings von 980/1250mhz @-44mv (~1,04v) in Heaven für 2 Stunden im natürlich geschlossenem GH und alle Luffis auf min laufen lassen. Graka Luffis liefen auf min von 1400 U/min....max Gpu 74 Grad und max VRM 68 Grad--Bf4 2H wird je 2 Grad heisser ..weil die CPU mehr  Abwärme abgibt , da mehr zu tun

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here




GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## ebastler (12. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja, muss eben zusehen, ob ich Meine R9 290 Sapphire Referenz behalte, verkaufe oder einen Morpheus verbaue
> Oder aber ich bekomme zwecks einer 2-ten defekten R9 290 Turboduo eine Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X vom Turiner Shop zugesandt.
> Danke! nochmals für Dein geiles Angebot, also 30 Euro wären schon drinnen.
> 
> ...


hallo,

Ich kann dir ein paar Fotos vom Umbau meiner Karte zukommen lassen, bei Interesse.

Hättest du, wenn du dich für den Morpheus entscheidest, die Möglichkeit, samt der Karte zu mir nach Bozen oder Innsbruck zu kommen? 

lg,
moritz


----------



## noname545 (12. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Stelle mal auf -25mv



ja aber warum geht das nicht mehr wie früher?  Muss doch einen Grund geben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2014)

eventuell zu hoch den ram oced und nun reagiert dieser empfindlicher.....


so @ATI290


habe mal alle GH Luffis deaktiviert...Hier das Ergebniss..eine gute halbe stunde Valley.....

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Duvar (12. Oktober 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Ca HD 7870/ R9 270 Niveau MSI Radeon R9 270 Gaming OC and Sapphire Dual-X R9 270 OC Video Card Review - Page 9 of 14 - Legit Reviews3DMark 2013

Meine angelegten Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich werde mal schauen, was ich noch rauskitzeln kann, ohne was am Power Limit und an der Spannung zu ändern.


Update 1:

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Bei den ersten Bildfehlern werde ich natürlich direkt stoppen, habe nun mal bissl mehr angelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit diesem Resultat, hat man schon eine 270X Toxic / GTX 760 Hawk/ HD 7950 hinter sich gelassen.
Bei den Werten die man unter GPU Z sehen kann, nicht schlecht Herr Specht.


Update 2:

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Die 680 liegt hinter uns und man ist ca auf dem Niveau einer GTX 770 Gaming von MSI.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Update 3:

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun liegt nur noch die 780/290 etc über uns. (Bezogen auf die Resultate des reviews oben.)
Max Verbrauch von 104W laut GPU Z.
Im Graphicstest 1 wurde der Takt nicht zu 100% gehalten, in den anderen Testabschnitten schon, denke hier ist nun der Punkt, wo man aufhören sollte.
Dennoch ein überraschend gutes Ergebnis mMn.
Wäre Platz 69 in unserem Foruminternen Firestrike Bench http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...wbot-ranking-3dmark-2013-sky-diver-added.html
Mir ist auch nix im idle abgeschmiert jetzt, habe aber nun wieder alles auf Minimum gestellt.


----------



## DARPA (12. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ja aber warum geht das nicht mehr wie früher?  Muss doch einen Grund geben.


 
Ich tippe ja auf Nachfolgen vom Installieren des 14.9. 

Hatte den auch mal getestet, lief auch soweit. Bin trotzdem direkt wieder auf 14.7 RC 3 zurück. Innerhalb von 1 Woche dann 2x Blackscreen im Desktop unter 14.7, jeweils mit einem anderen Profil (900/1200@-44 bzw 1100/1400@+19). Und die Profile liefen vorher immer ohne Probs. Also hab ich dann den 14.9.1 getestet, hatte gestern aber wieder nen BS im Idle -.- 
Da dacht ich mir kannste auch wieder auf 14.7 zurück. Das ganze gipfelte darin, dass das Installieren des 14.7 nicht fehlerfrei verlief. Komischerweise konnte Steady Video nicht installiert werden, obwohl ich den Treiber in der Vergangenheit schon öfter erfolgreich installiert hatte. Ok, Steady Video brauchts nicht, aber trotzdem, WTF hat der 14.9 bitte angerichtet. Werde wohl demnächst mal mein System platt machen (fürs gute Gewissen).


----------



## ebastler (12. Oktober 2014)

So, habe jetzt den Morpheus drauf...
Man merkt, dass der Kühler keine Luft bekommt:
Nach 10min Valley habe ich 70°C Core, 75°C VRM2, und 98°C VRM1.
Bei -31mV und 1050MHz.

Noctua NF-F12 PWM @ 100%.

Oder die Idee, die Wärmeleitpads der VRAM-Kühler vom Morpheus auch für den VRM1 herzunehmen, war mies. Ich weiß es nicht, jedenfalls muss ich da nochmal dran.
Könnt ihr mir eine Alternative für das originale VRM1 Wärmeleitpad empfehlen, das habe ich nämlich nicht mehr 

Mann -.-


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. Oktober 2014)

Warum bekommt die Karten denn keine Luft 

Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## ebastler (12. Oktober 2014)

Weil mein Case viel zu klein ist, und ich nur 7mm Abstand zum Boden des Gehäuses hab^^
Falls meine Nachbarn eine Stichsäge haben, schneide ich da im Laufe dieser Woche ein schönes, großes Loch in den Boden, dann sollte das Problem gelöst sein.

Ist eh nur ne Übergangslösung, bis ich dann mein neues Case hab... Nur dauert das noch einige Wochen...


----------



## beren2707 (12. Oktober 2014)

Gibt einige Möglichkeiten:
Entweder ein WLP kaufen (z.B. so eins und zuschneiden; Maße müssten bekannt sein) oder einen Morpheus-Besitzer fragen, ob er noch eins übrig hat und dir zuschicken kann. Für die Drehzahlen sind die Temperaturen wirklich viel zu hoch, bloß obs jetzt am Raum zum Atmen und/oder unglücklicher Wärmeübertragung liegt...


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Oktober 2014)

Nun da sollte es bei dir noch schlimmer aussehen als bei mir  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun habe ich aufgeräumt und Karte im ersten PCI-EX Slot verbaut, exakt gleich unterhalb des CPU Kühlers.
Doch dort sollte der Morpheus, sprich eine womöglich R9 290 Vapor-X wohl anschlagen an der Floppy-Drive Halterung, da wo jetzt die Kabel durchragen. 
Foto kommt morgen oder etwas später ...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Oktober 2014)

Wieso bläst der untere Lüfter nach außen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es einfach ein gutes neues case zu kaufen.....kostet doch nicht die Welt


----------



## Performer81 (12. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun da sollte es bei dir noch schlimmer aussehen als bei mir
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=gehuseiljp1.jpghttp://abload.de/img/gehuseiljp1.jpg
> 
> ...


 

Ich würde die Slotblenden unterhalb der Karte rausnehmen, die kriegt ja sonst garkeine Luft.


----------



## Fox2010 (12. Oktober 2014)

*ATIR290*
Du hast beide Lüfter rausblasen? Die Karte erstickt ja in ihrem eigenem Saft.
Neues Case muss her und gescheite belüftung und die Lüfter richtig rum einbauen^^.


----------



## BertB (12. Oktober 2014)

der unten rechts auf dem bild muss andersrum


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GRYPHON Z87

+60mV, 1154MHz Core/1500MHz RAM
Kurzzeitige Lasten schafft mein gammliges VRAM-Kühlerdings gut, nur bei Valley heizt der VRM1 ab.
2h BF4 sind gar kein Prob, max 80°C.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> eventuell zu hoch den ram oced und nun reagiert dieser empfindlicher.....
> 
> 
> so @ATI290
> ...


 
Herzlichen Dank!
Also um die 80 bis 81 grad und Lüfter exakt 56% 2600 U/min


Habe dieses Video gefunden, 
SAPPHIRE R9 290 Vapor-X fan noise (manual control) - YouTube

und laut mir sollten gar die 56% Lüfter bei der Vapor-X noch nicht störend sein, etwas hörbar aber durchaus sehr gut vertretbar
Stimmt dies, oder täuschen die 56% Lüfter beim Video und jene stören schon recht beim Zocken (angenommen falls Boxen aus sind, ich selbst zocke mit Kopfhörer... )
Vapor-X auf den besagten 56% Lüfterspeed sollten wohl knapp 40% (eher 38%) des AMD Lüfters betragen, laut dem von mir verlinktem Video.
Nochmals danke!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank!
> Also um die 80 bis 81 grad und Lüfter exakt 56% 2600 U/min
> 
> 
> ...



tu dir einen gefallen und hol die ein gutes GH


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...uer-gpx-ati-r9-290x-und-290-m01-schwarz?c=261

Was sagt ihr zu der Plate? Finde die sehr hübsch und billig ist sie auch.

Passt die auf meine 290X Ref?
Ich möchte die gerne etwas stabilisieren, der Morpheus zieht doch ordentlich am PCB...


Oh, und lohnt es sich, hinter VRAM Chips und VRMs dicke Wärmeleitpads zwischen Backplate und PCB zu kleben?
Die Arctic Dinger kühlen grad ja nur so, oder?


----------



## derneuemann (13. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hatte mal das selbe vor... Von daher würde ich es probieren. Die Backplate sollte zu deinem Ref.Design passen. Aber bitte mit Verstand und nicht hinterher wundern... Manchmal sieht man schreckliches, was manche hier ihrer Hardware antun. Nicht böse gemeint. Und auch die Idee mit den Wärmeleitpads würde ich versuchen umzusetzen...
Mit freundlichen Grüßen...


----------



## fr4q3r (13. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab meine 290x durchs OCen maybe zerschossen. Hatte in jedem Game Texturflimmern und fehler  . Morgen kommt ersatz, werde sie aber 3x RMA melden und ne gtx980 holen. Wirklich zufrieden bin ich mit der AMD nicht.


----------



## X2theZ (13. Oktober 2014)

fr4q3r schrieb:


> Morgen kommt ersatz, werde sie aber 3x RMA melden



dafaq!? O.o


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Oktober 2014)

fr4q3r schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine 290x durchs OCen maybe zerschossen. Hatte in jedem Game Texturflimmern und fehler  . Morgen kommt ersatz, werde sie aber 3x RMA melden und ne gtx980 holen. Wirklich zufrieden bin ich mit der AMD nicht.


  Sonst gehts noch? Schrottest deine Karte, willst sie dann auch noch einschicken und sagst du bist nicht zufrieden mit AMD?


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2014)

Leute gibts... Wenn man selbst Schuld am Tod der Hardware ist, hat man sie mMn gar nicht einzusenden, scheißegal, ob die draufkommen, oder nicht...


----------



## fr4q3r (13. Oktober 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Sonst gehts noch? Schrottest deine Karte, willst sie dann auch noch einschicken und sagst du bist nicht zufrieden mit AMD?


 
Natürlich nicht deswegen, dass ich sie geschrottet habe. Das ist natürlich meine Schuld aber allgemein mit Treibersupport usw. und bach dem aufsetzen der aktuellsten Treiber (14.9) durfte ich mein Windows neu aufsetzen da ich nicht mal mehr im Abgesicherten Modus starten konnte. So etwas darf nicht passieren, meiner Meinung nach. Außerdem wurde der vcore nur mit 200mv übertaktet wie vom Sapphire Tool erlaubt. Muss aber ehrlich sagen habe kp ob Sapphire OC Garantie gibt, weiß nur dass EVGA es hat.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Oktober 2014)

fr4q3r schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine 290x durchs OCen maybe zerschossen. Hatte in jedem Game Texturflimmern und fehler  . Morgen kommt ersatz, werde sie aber 3x RMA melden und ne gtx980 holen. Wirklich zufrieden bin ich mit der AMD nicht.


 
Womit bist du nicht zufrieden gewesen? Nur aus neugier...  Und was für ein Modell hast du? Ich wollte auch schon auf eine GTX980 wechseln, aber nach den ersten Benchmarks zu Rom habe ich mir gesagt erst mal abwarten wie sich das in den nächsten Toptiteln weiter entwickelt...

Immer wieder Treiber, man muss ich ein Glück haben das ich noch nie ein ernstes Problem mit einem Treiber von AMD hatte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Womit bist du nicht zufrieden gewesen? Nur aus neugier...  Und was für ein Modell hast du? Ich wollte auch schon auf eine GTX980 wechseln, aber nach den ersten Benchmarks zu Rom habe ich mir gesagt erst mal abwarten wie sich das in den nächsten Toptiteln weiter entwickelt...
> 
> Immer wieder Treiber, man muss ich ein Glück haben das ich noch nie ein ernstes Problem mit einem Treiber von AMD hatte.



Dito ich auch nicht......läuft alles wie Geschmiert:0)


----------



## fr4q3r (13. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Womit bist du nicht zufrieden gewesen? Nur aus neugier...  Und was für ein Modell hast du? Ich wollte auch schon auf eine GTX980 wechseln, aber nach den ersten Benchmarks zu Rom habe ich mir gesagt erst mal abwarten wie sich das in den nächsten Toptiteln weiter entwickelt...
> 
> Immer wieder Treiber, man muss ich ein Glück haben das ich noch nie ein ernstes Problem mit einem Treiber von AMD hatte.


 

Also wie gesagt das eine Problem ist oben geschildert, ein anderes war z.B. dass die GraKa nicht hochgetaktet hat oder kp was sie hatte, musste mit einem Tool den Treiber im angesicherten Modus entfernen. Da ich weshalb auch immer ~10fps in allen Games hatte. Habe die Sapphire 290x TriX. Ja habe auch gehört, dass die GTX980 in den Benchs nicht gut abschneidet, ABER durch Treiberupdates ist noch einiges an Spielraum drinne. Und bitte wie manche hier auf scheinheilig tun ist einfach nur eklig. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Ihr bzw. die meisten genauso handeln würden. Und selbst wenn nicht, ist mir des ziemlich Banane. Die Karte wurde nur 3-4 mal zum Benchen übertaktet, Lüfter auf 100% und Temps von unter 80°. Zum zocken auf FullHD brauche ich das ganz sicher net. 

Ach ja außerdem davor natürlich gegoogelt und weitere 290x User mit Texturflackern/flimmern gefunden bzw. auch andere AMD Karten mit dem selben Problem, also eventuell nicht durch OC.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Oktober 2014)

Glaube auch das es nicht am ocen liegt. Aber ich glaube auch das manche Probleme nicht so oft vom Grafiktreiber verursacht werden wie es immer gesagt wird. 
Aber egal... Hier gehen aber sehr viele so vor, erst mal benchen was geht und dann zur RMA... Wobei ich wirklich nicht finde das das die feine Art ist. Aber egal, auch habe schon mal eine Kaffeemaschine zurück gebracht die meine Frau kaputt gemacht hat und die umgetauscht.

Ich denke deine Probleme mit dem Treiber wären durchaus lösbar, wenn du die RMA Karte doch behalten würdest.
Nebenbei, du schreibst mit "nur" 200mV wurde übertaktet. Ist dir klar das das extrem viel ist? Ich würde bei dem Chip keine 200mV drauf geben und nur weil das Tool das erlaubt muss die Karte das nicht aushalten. Steht ja extra überall, das Afterburner und co keine Gewährleistung dafür geben. Auf eigenes Risiko!!!


----------



## fr4q3r (13. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Glaube auch das es nicht am ocen liegt. Aber ich glaube auch das manche Probleme nicht so oft vom Grafiktreiber verursacht werden wie es immer gesagt wird.
> Aber egal... Hier gehen aber sehr viele so vor, erst mal benchen was geht und dann zur RMA... Wobei ich wirklich nicht finde das das die feine Art ist. Aber egal, auch habe schon mal eine Kaffeemaschine zurück gebracht die meine Frau kaputt gemacht hat und die umgetauscht.
> 
> Ich denke deine Probleme mit dem Treiber wären durchaus lösbar, wenn du die RMA Karte doch behalten würdest.
> Nebenbei, du schreibst mit "nur" 200mV wurde übertaktet. Ist dir klar das das extrem viel ist? Ich würde bei dem Chip keine 200mV drauf geben und nur weil das Tool das erlaubt muss die Karte das nicht aushalten. Steht ja extra überall, das Afterburner und co keine Gewährleistung dafür geben. Auf eigenes Risiko!!!


 
Klar sind 200mv einiges, aber habe mich an den Wert langsam rangetastet, und gegoogelt was andere auf den Chip draufgeben(langsam rangetastet da ich natürlich weiß, dass jeder Chip anderst ist). Natürlich weiß ich dass es sich nicht wirklich gehört. Aber ab und zu geht das schon. Ich werde mal schauen wie sich die Karte anstellt, sollte sowieso eine komplett neue Karte bekommen. Wenn ich nichts aussetzten kann, kann ich sie ja schecht RMA schicken. Treiberprobleme sind natürlich lösbar aber sehr nervig. Die Sache ist nur die, dass ich davor eben nur Nvidia Karten hatte und AMD ne Chance geben wollte, da ich viel Positives gelesen habe. Aber im Nachhinein bereue ich es.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Oktober 2014)

Dazu kann ich nur sagen, +200mV sind mir zu viel! Mehr sage ich ja gar nicht. Und Treiberprobleme sind manchmal keine Treiberprobleme, sondern liegen an etwas was man bisher nicht bedacht hat.
Und ich war auch Jahrelanger Nvidia Jünger und habe mit der HD7950 2013 die für mich erste AMD Karte probiert... (in diesem Jahrtausend) und habe keine Probleme gehabt. Schnell auf Holz klopfen, bis jetzt. Und so ihre Probleme haben beide Hersteller in letzter Zeit gehabt.

Und wenn du eine GTX980 holst ist das auch eine super Karte , die meistens auch schneller als eine 290X @Stock ist. Habe auch drüber nach gedacht. Aber keinen Anreiz gefunden...
So schlimm es auch ist das zu zugeben, ging mir auch schon oft so. Aber meistens sitzt der Fehler nun mal vor dem PC. Meine ich nicht Böse, sondern auch selbst ironisch da es mir auch oft passiert das ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jetzt kommt meine R9 290X auch erst mal unter Wasser...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Glaube auch das es nicht am ocen liegt. Aber ich glaube auch das manche Probleme nicht so oft vom Grafiktreiber verursacht werden wie es immer gesagt wird.
> Aber egal... Hier gehen aber sehr viele so vor, erst mal benchen was geht und dann zur RMA... Wobei ich wirklich nicht finde das das die feine Art ist. Aber egal, auch habe schon mal eine Kaffeemaschine zurück gebracht die meine Frau kaputt gemacht hat und die umgetauscht.
> 
> Ich denke deine Probleme mit dem Treiber wären durchaus lösbar, wenn du die RMA Karte doch behalten würdest.
> Nebenbei, du schreibst mit "nur" 200mV wurde übertaktet. Ist dir klar das das extrem viel ist? Ich würde bei dem Chip keine 200mV drauf geben und nur weil das Tool das erlaubt muss die Karte das nicht aushalten. Steht ja extra überall, das Afterburner und co keine Gewährleistung dafür geben. Auf eigenes Risiko!!!



bis 1,30v ist alles ungefährlich bei guten temps..... man kann auch 1,25v @24/7 nehmen bei zb gute wakü


----------



## Gripschi (13. Oktober 2014)

An was kann es liegen das ich regelmäßig framdrops auf unter 30fps bekomme? Ist ein richtiges kurzes hängen.

Hab eine PCs+. Power target und mv hab ich erhöht.

Fg


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> An was kann es liegen das ich regelmäßig framdrops auf unter 30fps bekomme? Ist ein richtiges kurzes hängen.
> 
> Hab eine PCs+. Power target und mv hab ich erhöht.
> 
> Fg


 
Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Selbe in BF4... Bislang noch nicht rausgefunden, woran es liegt.


----------



## Gripschi (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab es leider in jedem Spiel.

Naja die Tage mach Ich eh Windows neu. Evtl hilft das. Ansonsten wohl RMA.

Fh


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Oktober 2014)

Werde mir uber kurz oder lang wohl doch das Corsair 350D zulegen müssen:
Corsair Obsidian Series 350D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011029-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Aber wie laut scheinen Dir, lieber @EvgaSüchtiger nun die 56% des Vapor-X Lüfters bei der R9 290 Vapor-X
Störend oder noch nicht störend,- und bitte mit welcher Lautheit (in Prozent) des AMD Referenz Kühler kann man dies bitte vergleichen ?
SAPPHIRE R9 290 Vapor-X fan noise (manual control) - YouTube


----------



## Duvar (13. Oktober 2014)

56% sind ca 5 Sone, also recht laut bei den Sapphire Customkarten.
Die Referenzkarte erreicht diese Lautheit bei ca 50% Fanspeed.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Oktober 2014)

Somit eine Waagespiel, da mein AMD Referenz Lüfter immer mit 49% Geschwindigkeit läuft, die beiden GehäuseLüfter mit 65% Speed und somit die Karte nur! durch Untervolting  (-62mV) auf etwa 880 bis 920 Mhz stets gehalten wird.
Da wären halt die 1030 Mhz ideal, obwohl meine Refernz Karte locker mit -62 mV die 1030 Mhz schafft!


----------



## Duvar (13. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass zB ich, deine Taktraten mit 0,8 Sone kühlen kann (minimalste Einstellung für die TriX).
Meine Karte bleibt dabei auch kühler als deine, der Ref.kühler ist einfach richtig beschissen hoch 10. 
Steigert den Verbrauch der Karte (die Hitze), ist nervig laut, hindert einen daran vernünftig zu übertakten, sodass die Taktraten auch gehalten werden usw usf.
Die Leute haben also nicht nur mehr Leistung, sondern die hören ihre Rechner auch so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 56% sind ca 5 Sone, also recht laut bei den Sapphire Customkarten.
> Die Referenzkarte erreicht diese Lautheit bei ca 50% Fanspeed.



das kann nett...weil hatte mal eine ref...und bei 45% hebte mein pc ab...das kam mir doppelt so laut vor wie meine vapo mit56%


----------



## Duvar (13. Oktober 2014)

Schau hier 47% Speed beim Muster 2 der 290 Ohne X-Faktor: AMD Radeon R9 290 - Hawaii Pro im Test - Kurzvergleich [sone] (Seite 14) - HT4U.net
Hab ja geschrieben ca, will jetzt nichts in Stein einmeißeln. Gut möglich, dass die Frequenz höher ist wie bei den Customdesigns, deswegen der Unterschied bei der Wahrnehmung.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> bis 1,30v ist alles ungefährlich bei guten temps..... man kann auch 1,25v @24/7 nehmen bei zb gute wakü


 
Bei +200mv landest du aber mit oc garantiert bei über 1,3v. Standart sind im schnitt ca 1,094v und mit abgehobenen Takt legt die Karte selbst schon ein bisschen mehr an. Z.B. 1,13v +200mv sind 1,33v + nochmehr Takt = nochmehhr Spannung also eher 1,35 v und aufwärts!  Jedem das seine, aber mir ist das definitiv zu viel...


----------



## CSharper (13. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Bei +200mv landest du aber mit oc garantiert bei über 1,3v. Standart sind im schnitt ca 1,094v und mit abgehobenen Takt legt die Karte selbst schon ein bisschen mehr an. Z.B. 1,13v +200mv sind 1,33v + nochmehr Takt = nochmehhr Spannung also eher 1,35 v und aufwärts!  Jedem das seine, aber mir ist das definitiv zu viel...




Ich gib meiner Lightning für Benches gerne mal +200 mv , liegen dann so 1,357 V an. Bis jetzt läuft sie. Hab mit diesen Setting höchstens mal Bf4 1 h auf Ultra Settings und 175% Auflösungsskala gezockt.Vram Auslastung 3,9 Gb ging nicht viel mehr nach obenAber immerhin 30-45 Fps.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Ich gib meiner Lightning für Benches gerne mal +200 mv , liegen dann so 1,357 V an. Bis jetzt läuft sie. Hab mit diesen Setting höchstens mal Bf4 1 h auf Ultra Settings und 175% Auflösungsskala gezockt.Vram Auslastung 3,9 Gb ging nicht viel mehr nach obenAber immerhin 30-45 Fps.


Deine Lightning verträgt das auch besser. Die hat mehr Phasen und somit ist die Einzelbelastung pro Spule geringer als mit weniger Phasen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Bei +200mv landest du aber mit oc garantiert bei über 1,3v. Standart sind im schnitt ca 1,094v und mit abgehobenen Takt legt die Karte selbst schon ein bisschen mehr an. Z.B. 1,13v +200mv sind 1,33v + nochmehr Takt = nochmehhr Spannung also eher 1,35 v und aufwärts!  Jedem das seine, aber mir ist das definitiv zu viel...


 Bei mir liegen bei +200 nur 1,27V an


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Bei +200mv landest du aber mit oc garantiert bei über 1,3v. Standart sind im schnitt ca 1,094v und mit abgehobenen Takt legt die Karte selbst schon ein bisschen mehr an. Z.B. 1,13v +200mv sind 1,33v + nochmehr Takt = nochmehhr Spannung also eher 1,35 v und aufwärts!  Jedem das seine, aber mir ist das definitiv zu viel...



Bei mir sind es bei +200mv schwankt es zwischen 1,25 und 1,29v


----------



## Xcravier (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe so eine Krüppel-Karte, die schon bei +50mV auf 1.25V geht


----------



## noname545 (14. Oktober 2014)

darf ich fragen welchen Treiber ihr gerade drauf habt? Dank den neuen 14.1 Beta schmiert mir die karte jedesmal auf dem Desktop ab. Ab -31mV ist jetzt bei mir nur noch blackscreen angesagt, und das obwohl ich nie den Speicher übertaktet habe. Ich muss zugeben das ich das erste mal Probleme mit einem AMD Treiber hatte und gerade habe. Vielleicht sitzt ja das Problem ja vor dem Bildschirm, aber außer dem neuen Treiber habe ich nichts verrändert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Oktober 2014)

14.9


Hatte bis jetzt mit keinem Treiber Probleme.....mmmhhh


----------



## derneuemann (14. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es bei +200mv schwankt es zwischen 1,25 und 1,29v


 
Bei welchem Takt?
z.B. meine 290X legt selbst bei 1030MHz ( Stock ) schon 1,113V an und liegt damit nicht einmal im oberen Bereich! 
Dazu noch eine Frage, mit welchem Tool hast du +200mV eingestellt?


----------



## derneuemann (14. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> darf ich fragen welchen Treiber ihr gerade drauf habt? Dank den neuen 14.1 Beta schmiert mir die karte jedesmal auf dem Desktop ab. Ab -31mV ist jetzt bei mir nur noch blackscreen angesagt, und das obwohl ich nie den Speicher übertaktet habe. Ich muss zugeben das ich das erste mal Probleme mit einem AMD Treiber hatte und gerade habe. Vielleicht sitzt ja das Problem ja vor dem Bildschirm, aber außer dem neuen Treiber habe ich nichts verrändert.


 
Mit Stock Voltage oder mit -31mV schmiert die Karte im Desktop ab?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Bei welchem Takt?
> z.B. meine 290X legt selbst bei 1030MHz ( Stock ) schon 1,113V an und liegt damit nicht einmal im oberen Bereich!
> Dazu noch eine Frage, mit welchem Tool hast du +200mV eingestellt?



1250/1700mhz


----------



## derneuemann (14. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 1250/1700mhz


 
Ich glaube da hast du dann aber eher eine Ausnahmekarte!


----------



## Pitfall (14. Oktober 2014)

Welchen Treiber soll man jetzt nehmen? 

14.9 
oder
14.9.1 ?


----------



## derneuemann (14. Oktober 2014)

14.9.1


----------



## Gripschi (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab das Problem mir den letzten 4 Treibern.


----------



## ebastler (14. Oktober 2014)

Fazit von gestern: Valley ist fürn Arsch. +100mV, 1200/1650MHz (mehr oder weniger alle Regler auf Anschlag bei meiner Referenz 290) lief 10min ohne Artefakte, Fehler oder Ähnliches durch. Nur mein scheiß VRM1 heizt ab. Aber das lös ich auch noch.

Dann mal 3Dmark gestartet, und nach 5s Grafiktest 1 (Demo überaprungen) mit haufenweise Bildfehlern ausm Bench geworfen worden.

Ergo: Valley ist nutzlos als Stabilitätstest.


----------



## derneuemann (14. Oktober 2014)

Valley ist doch auch kein Test der stabilität sondern nur ein weiterer Benchmark, aber auch 3Dmark ist nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll.
Z.B. lief meine HD7950 noch mit 1380MHz durch den 3Dmark... Und in BF4 oder Crysis3 nach kurzer Zeit Bildfehler oder gar Absturz!


----------



## derneuemann (14. Oktober 2014)

@Gripschi kannst du deine Treiberprobleme nochmal näher ausführen?

Sorry für Doppelpost, war ein Unfall...


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich sags immer wieder...
Nimmt Heaven im Loop. Läuft der dann läuft auch alles andere


----------



## ebastler (14. Oktober 2014)

Belastet Heaven mehr als Valley? 
Was gibts so als Stabilitätstest, der empfehlenswert ist?
Window Mode wäre angenehm, sodass ich am Zweitmonitor im Afterburner spielen kann, nebenbei...


----------



## Gripschi (14. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> @Gripschi kannst du deine Treiberprobleme nochmal näher ausführen?
> 
> Sorry für Doppelpost, war ein Unfall...



Klar. Mein Problem ist das Ich in jedem Spiel ein Fps drop Richtung 0-30.
Dadurch entsteht ein kurzer Frezze bzw. Ruckler wo alles hängt. Auftreten ist unregelmäßig, aber doch jedes mal.

Problem besteht seit ersten Nutzen der PCs+.

Powetraget und MV hab ich bereits erhöht ohne Erfolg.

GPU Auslastung sinkt gegen 0.

Fg


----------



## noname545 (14. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Mit Stock Voltage oder mit -31mV schmiert die Karte im Desktop ab?



nur ab -31mV im idle, unter last kann ich noch tiefer gehen.


----------



## Roundy (14. Oktober 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Klar. Mein Problem ist das Ich in jedem Spiel ein Fps drop Richtung 0-30.
> Dadurch entsteht ein kurzer Frezze bzw. Ruckler wo alles hängt. Auftreten ist unregelmäßig, aber doch jedes mal.
> 
> Problem besteht seit ersten Nutzen der PCs+.
> ...



Wie schautsit dem vram aus?
Läuft der vllt voll? Wie taktet er?
Cpu?

Bzg. der treiber und der spannung,  meine pcs macht 1275/1550 @+200mV bei ca. 1,35V mit. Mit dem 14.7, momentan ist der 14.4 drauf, werd mal den 14.9 testen, da skyrim nicht mehr oberste Priorität hat.
Allerdings absolit nicht 24/7 stable, 100% luffi und 80°C 
Gruß

Edit: will vllt noch ne 290x mitmachen? Wegen vollausbau vs. teilaktiviert. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...uch-uber-die-auswirkungen-und-den-gewinn.html
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (14. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> nur ab -31mV im idle, unter last kann ich noch tiefer gehen.


 
Sorry, aber das ist dann doch kein Treiberproblem. Die -31mV sind nunmal außerhalb der Spezifikation und da ist es nicht garantiert, das es so laufen muss. Mit meiner GTX570 oder HD7950 damals hatte ich auch bei fast jedem Treiber etwas andere Werte!

@Gripschi Warum hast du die Spannung ( in mV) erhöht? In welchem Spiel treten die Drops auf? Welche CPU nutzt du, oder am besten das gesamte restliche System?


----------



## Roundy (14. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist dann doch kein Treiberproblem. Die -31mV sind nunmal außerhalb der Spezifikation und da ist es nicht garantiert, das es so laufen muss. Mit meiner GTX570 oder HD7950 damals hatte ich auch bei fast jedem Treiber etwas andere Werte!



Jo z.b. schluckt ne karte mit 14.7 mehr als mit 14.4, allerdings sind die fps bzw scores nen tacken höher. 
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (14. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wie schautsit dem vram aus?
> Läuft der vllt voll? Wie taktet er?
> Cpu?
> 
> ...



 HEy vielleicht mache ich die Tage auch mal mit, muss nur erst ein bisschen Zeit haben. Schade das meine 7950 nicht mehr läuft die ging in Richtung OC Wunder. Die lief Gamestable bei 1,3 V mit 1360/ 1750MHz durch BF4 und Crysis 3.
Aber so werde ich mal meine 290X mal ein bisschen testen.


----------



## Roundy (14. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> HEy vielleicht mache ich die Tage auch mal mit, muss nur erst ein bisschen Zeit haben. Schade das meine 7950 nicht mehr läuft die ging in Richtung OC Wunder. Die lief Gamestable bei 1,3 V mit 1360/ 1750MHz durch BF4 und Crysis 3.
> Aber so werde ich mal meine 290X mal ein bisschen testen.



Cool danke 
Wenn ihr sonst noch karten rumliegen habt her damit, muss ja maximal 1150/1400 packen, und halt die 1000/1000
Gruß


----------



## CSharper (14. Oktober 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich sags immer wieder... Nimmt Heaven im Loop. Läuft der dann läuft auch alles andere



Gibts ein grossen Unterschied zum Valley?


----------



## Gripschi (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab sie erhöht da Ich gelesen hab das es daran liegen kann. Die Probleme bestanden von Anfang an.

In jedem Spiel¡!!! Ob Mount and Blade, TF2 Minecraft sonst wo immer...

Xeon 1230v3 mit Broken 2
Gigabyte H87 HD3
Straight Power E9 480W
Hdds und ein Laufwerk

VRam läuft nicht voll.
Temps auch ok.
GPU Auslastung sinkt und steigt extrem teils. Wenn det Frezze kommt sinkt die Auslastung auf 0.

Fg


----------



## derneuemann (14. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Gibts ein grossen Unterschied zum Valley?


 
Heaven ist genau so unzuverlässig, zumindest bei mir!

@Gripschi             Wer zockt denn so was... Nein Spaß bei Seite.
                          Das klingt ja nicht gerade anspruchsvoll...
                          Zockst du mit Vsync? TF2 im Multiplayer und die anderen beiden im Singleplayer?
                          Du hast an der Spannung der CPU nichts verändert, kein UV? 
                          Kannst du zum Spaß mal einmal testen wie sich das ganze verhält wenn du deine Karte mit z.B. nur 700MHz laufen lässt...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du dann aber eher eine Ausnahmekarte!



Nur zum benchen....Nicht 24/7 stable


----------



## Gripschi (14. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Heaven ist genau so unzuverlässig, zumindest bei mir!
> 
> @Gripschi             Wer zockt denn so was... Nein Spaß bei Seite.
> Das klingt ja nicht gerade anspruchsvoll...
> ...



Alles im Multi  naja Firefall, SE, SC Arena und Rome 2. Da auch immer kurz 
Ich teste es mal mit 700mhz. 
Vsync ja wegen Zerreißen, tritt aber auch ohne auf.

CPU ist minimal undervoltet.


----------



## derneuemann (14. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst noch probieren die CPU mit Stock Voltage laufen zu lassen, da hatte ich online auch schon mal kurz probleme mit BF4 allerdings. 
Hast du ansonsten schon mal einen eigen Thread dazu auf gemacht?


----------



## Gripschi (14. Oktober 2014)

Nein hab Ich nicht. Hoffe Hier Tipps zu finden.

Probier och mal mit Standardt.


----------



## Asynic (14. Oktober 2014)

Habe seit heute spulenfiepen oder sowas bei mausbewegungen, siehe mein Thread, ist das bei einem von euch auch schon ausgetreten?


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Oktober 2014)

Yay meine R9 290 ist im versand  :yay:


----------



## CSharper (14. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Heaven ist genau so unzuverlässig, zumindest bei mir!
> 
> @Gripschi             Wer zockt denn so was... Nein Spaß bei Seite.
> Das klingt ja nicht gerade anspruchsvoll...
> ...


 

Bei mir gehen die Einstellungen mit denen ich die Benchmarks fahre locker auch in Games.


----------



## Roundy (14. Oktober 2014)

dann bist du aber noch nicht am maximum.... wenn ich benche, bekomm ich gerne mal den einen oder anderen bildfehler, bzw 100% luffi speed... ob ich so zocken kann, seht da dann nicht zur debatte, sondern ob ich es *will* 
Gruß


----------



## Pitfall (14. Oktober 2014)

Frage, was für Probleme gab es mit dem 14.9? 

Bei mir frieren nach ca. 5 Minuten die Games ein. Die Temps meiner 290X DirectCuII sind aber ok und übertaktet ist sie auch nicht.


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Oktober 2014)

Die Vapor ist im Preis gefallen die ist ja jetzt echt empfehlenwert zur Pcs+ Ist /ja nur 20 Euro teurer
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Oktober 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Die Vapor ist im Preis gefallen die ist ja jetzt echt empfehlenwert zur Pcs+ Ist /ja nur 20 Euro teurer
> Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Datt stimmt


----------



## Duvar (14. Oktober 2014)

Man mir ist so langweilig, ich brauche schnell neue AMD Karten 
Ein neuer Treiber der DS erlaubt würde auch schon reichen fürs erste.
Bin grad The evil within am runterladen, hat das schon wer mit seiner 290 (X) gezockt?
FPS sollen ja anscheinend auf nur 30 gelocked sein bei dem Game, zwar soll man dies ändern können per "Trick", empfohlen wird dies jedoch auch net...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Oktober 2014)

@Roundy

Habe gerade im Valley Benchtread gesehen ,das du mit 1270 MHz nur knapp 2900p hattest .....da stimmt Watt nett....teste bitte nochmal mit dem neuen Treiber


----------



## Duvar (14. Oktober 2014)

Die Vapor X ist echt gut vom Preis her und meistens schneller als eine GTX 970 Gaming von MSI, wenn ihr mal alles aufmerksam vergleicht.
Achtung, AMDs neuester Beta Treiber wurde nicht im Test genutzt, welcher nochmals die Leistung steigerte.
Ok die Vapor welche HWL bekommen hat, war ein OC Krüppel, wie dem auch sei, schaut mal:

MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming im Test
vs
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC im Test

Vom Stromverbrauch nehmen die sich ab Werk gar nicht mal sooo viel wie gedacht, ca 80W Unterschied und wir wissen hier ja, wie gut man die 290er in der Regel optimieren kann...
Macht mal Druck bei AMD wegen dem DS Treiber 
Höhere Auflösungen kommen den AMDs gelegen.


----------



## ebastler (15. Oktober 2014)

Mann, mein VRM1 nervt echt...
Größeres Case und ein gescheites Wärmeleitpad sind echt oberste Priorität :/

Ich habe da gerade einmal den Bench in Valley durchlaufen lassen, sowie einige min davor einfach so.

Das sind übrigens meine 24/7 settings. Nicht ganz am Limit bei der Spannung, glaub ich (nie genau ausgelotet), aber stabil und kühl. Weniger Spannung spackt im Idle rum.
BF4 kriegt mir die VRM1 nie über 80°C.

Ach ja, auf dem Hauptmonitor gab es da mal das Valley-Ergebnis (knapp mehr als 2500 Punkte im Extreme HD Preset), aber das hat der Screenshot irgendwie nur als schwarzen Monitor abfotografiert...

EDIT: Kann mir wer sagen, warum mein Handyladegerät am Tisch genau passend zur Grafiklast fiept? 
Schon erschrocken, weil ich dachte, meine Karte hätte Spulenfiepen...
Dabei war es echt nur das Handyladegerät^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Vapor X ist echt gut vom Preis her und meistens schneller als eine GTX 970 Gaming von MSI, wenn ihr mal alles aufmerksam vergleicht.
> Ok die Vapor welche HWL bekommen hat, war ein OC Krüppel, wie dem auch sei, schaut mal:
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming im Test
> ...



Jo Jo Jo  so siehts aus...


----------



## Roundy (15. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @Roundy
> 
> Habe gerade im Valley Benchtread gesehen ,das du mit 1270 MHz nur knapp 2900p hattest .....da stimmt Watt nett....teste bitte nochmal mit dem neuen Treiber



Das war mit dem 14.7er, ich versuchs heut mittag vllt ma mit 14.9
Ich hab halt den speichertakt nen ganzes Stück niedriger als du. 
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (15. Oktober 2014)

Meine Graka ist da YAY ich hab gred ne nas Festplatte angeschlossen das sind voll viele Datenträger und ich kann nur manche formatieren hat jmd nen Plan ?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Oktober 2014)

Jungs ich habe mit dem 14.9er und dem 14.9.1er ständig Treibercrashe im Idee bzw auf dem Desktop, könnt ihr mir mal nen älteren Treiber empfehlen und mir sagen, wo ich den bekomme? 

Edit: Mit dem 14.6 sowie 14.7 RC bekomme ich Bluescreens -.-


----------



## Roundy (15. Oktober 2014)

dann lad doch den 14.4 wqhl treiber...
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (15. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie kühlt meine neue Vapor nicht so gut wie meine Alte die ist lauter um nicht heiß zu laufen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Irgendwie kühlt meine neue Vapor nicht so gut wie meine Alte die ist lauter um nicht heiß zu laufen



Bei gleichen umdrehungen? Oder nur eine andere Luffikurve ?


----------



## Thaiminater (15. Oktober 2014)

Ne andere Lüfterkurve und irgendwie funzt gedosato bei mir net ich hoff das wird bald im Treiber integriert
Gruß


----------



## Pitfall (15. Oktober 2014)

Bin heute von einer 7970 auf eine* Asus 290X DirectCUII* umgestiegen, jetzt meine Frage als Neuling der 290X: 

Es gibt ja ein Silent- und einen Performence Mode (/ Bios). 

Gibt es da eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Modes, außer, dass die im Bios integrierten Lüfterkurven der beiden Modes bezüglich der Umdrehung der beiden Lüfter wegen der Kühlung anderst ist? 

Und bei welcher Stellung des Schalters ist welcher Mode? 


Danke schon mal für die Antwort, wenn es hier Asus DirectCUII User gibt. Aber wahrscheinlich hat der Schalter bei den anderen Firmen genau den gleichen Zweck.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Oktober 2014)

Nun, da habe ich meinen Salat
Heute endlich der Online Shop Kontaktiert
Meine 2-te fehlerhafte,  (KEIN Bild kam mehr beim PC Start   (nach gerade mal 10 Sekunden Valley Benchmark)
ist heute nachmittags im ital. OnlineShop eingetroffen
Würde von der Powercolor RMA Assistenz repariert, oder vielleicht gar getauscht und nun sendet mir der Shop die Karte innerhalb Dienstag/ Mittwochs wieder zu   
PS:  Wollte einen Gutschein rausholen, oder zumindest asndere Karte wählen!

Hoffe diese R9 290 TurboDuo läuft dann endlich und dann habe ich 2 Karten wo ich wohl nicht 100 Pro glücklich bin/ werde
Sapphire R9 290 Reference
Powercolor R9 290 Turboduo  (Hoffe Revision FA, so wie die erste )


----------



## Duvar (15. Oktober 2014)

Verstehe net, warum man nicht gleich zu einem guten Customdesign greift oder direkt den Kühler austauscht, wenn man schon ein net so dolles Customdesign bzw Ref. Karte zulegt.
Soweit ich weiß hast du auch nur Probleme am laufenden Band, dann lieber etwas mehr zahlen und seine Ruhe haben, anstatt sich so zu quälen.
Natürlich kann man halt Pech haben, naja egal hoffe du bist so schnell wie möglich glücklich mit deiner Karte.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Oktober 2014)

Weil die Vapor X damals zu teuer war und die R9 290 Turboduo um 316 Euro erhielt  (Juni 2014)
Zudem jene KEIN Spulenfiepen aufweisen kann zwecks Heisskleber von Haus aus,- und dachte echt jene Karte sei Leiser und eben auch nicht soooo warm wie die Referenz AMD Karte (95 Grad)
Aber Lüfter dreht gleich mal mit 95 bis 98%, mit 80% ist jener Vertretbar und eben unter den 90 Grad aber nur durch Untervolting 

Meine Turboduo kam mit -62 Untervolting !! im Juni auf 88 bis 92 Grad, je nach Wetterlage!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Weil die Vapor X damals zu teuer war und die R9 290 Turboduo um 316 Euro erhielt  (Juni 2014)
> Zudem jene KEIN Spulenfiepen aufweisen kann zwecks Heisskleber von Haus aus,- und dachte echt jene Karte sei Leiser und eben auch nicht soooo warm wie die Referenz AMD Karte (95 Grad)
> Aber Lüfter dreht gleich mal mit 95 bis 98%, mit 80% ist jener Vertretbar und eben unter den 90 Grad aber nur durch Untervolting
> 
> Meine Turboduo kam mit -62 Untervolting !! im Juni auf 88 bis 92 Grad, je nach Wetterlage!



Beide verkaufen und dir eine 290 tri x / vapor / pcs+ kaufen Oder eventuell eine gtx970 die Aber bisl teurer ist.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Oktober 2014)

Warum denkt niemand an die RoyalAce?


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Oktober 2014)

Wollte jene exakt haben, aber doch lauter als die Vapor -X  Tri-x und zudem nochmals 5mm Länger als die Sapphire´s 
Mit MSI Afterburner aber gut zähmbar und bei uns in Italien für 267 Euro bestellbar.
Nun warte ich mal die R9 290 Turboduo ab, hoffe diesmal habe ich Glück und dann im Neuen Jahr kommt eben die NEUE AMD Generation rein!


----------



## Pitfall (16. Oktober 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Bin heute von einer 7970 auf eine* Asus 290X DirectCUII* umgestiegen, jetzt meine Frage als Neuling der 290X:
> 
> Es gibt ja ein Silent- und einen Performence Mode (/ Bios).
> 
> ...


 
Also hat hier niemand eine Asus 290X DirectCII OC ?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Warum denkt niemand an die RoyalAce?


Weil die nicht so dolle ist.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Oktober 2014)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Also hat hier niemand eine Asus 290X DirectCII OC ?!



.... nein aber zu deiner Frage, die mir hier auch keiner beantwortete
1.Stellung (zur Slotblende) silent und zum hinteren Ende hin die 2. Ü-Mode.
Was auch immer der bedeuten soll, was ich herrausbekommen habe ist die höhere Lüftergeschwindigkeit
und zum 2. soll wohl die GPUtaktfreuquenz stabiler laufen. (Ohne Garantie)
Ich habe z.B. bei 3DM13 keine kriegsentscheidenden Unterschiede feststellen können.

...nach dem Umstieg schonmal den Vergleich mit 3DM13 gemacht?
Ich hatte zu Anfang alle Benches unter den Ergebnissen meiner 7970 gehabt.
..und bei "Icestorm" bin ich noch nicht über die Werte der 7970 gekommen.


----------



## BertB (16. Oktober 2014)

die royal ace ist doch quasi gleich, wie die pcs+, 
aber seh ich immer nur viel teurer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> die royal ace ist doch quasi gleich, wie die pcs+,
> aber seh ich immer nur viel teurer


Nicht ganz. Die Lüfterblende ist anders. Und das ist die halbe Mitte.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Die Lüfterblende ist anders. Und das ist die halbe Mitte.


 
Die RoyalAce hat aber überarbeitete Lüfter bekommen, die hat jetzt drei 90mm im Gegensatz zu den 80mm der PCS+


----------



## BertB (16. Oktober 2014)

die blende macht viel aus?
na ich weiß nicht,
beide metall


----------



## derneuemann (17. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo Jo Jo  so siehts aus...


 
Moin, da du hier ja so ziemlich die Referenzkarte unter den R9 Modellen hast.
Bin seid gestern auf Wasser und wollte einmal kurz den Takt zur Spannung einschätzen...

Valley 4.0 alles Extreme, Coretakt 1143MHz/ Speicher 1375MHz VDDC 1,133V (GPUz) ohne Bildfehler nach 1,5 Stunden.


----------



## ebastler (17. Oktober 2014)

Naja, Valley macht meine auch Sachen ohne Bildfehler, die nach 5s 3Dmark crashen...
Hast du das sonst auch schon irgendwo getestet?


----------



## derneuemann (17. Oktober 2014)

Habe in zwischen BF4. 2 Stunden gezockt!


----------



## Performer81 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ziemlich gute Werte für die Spannung. Aber okay, Wasser.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Moin, da du hier ja so ziemlich die Referenzkarte unter den R9 Modellen hast.
> Bin seid gestern auf Wasser und wollte einmal kurz den Takt zur Spannung einschätzen...
> 
> Valley 4.0 alles Extreme, Coretakt 1143MHz/ Speicher 1375MHz VDDC 1,133V (GPUz) ohne Bildfehler nach 1,5 Stunden.



Wie kommt ihr darauf das ich eine gute 290 habe?! Guter durschnitt.....mehr nicht.

Ich brauche für 1150/1400mhz Ca 1,18v....

Lasse bitte mal bei deinen Takt gpuz mitlaufen und dann die logfile bitte hier Posten.....am besten eine Stunde bf4 MP


----------



## Duvar (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man alles so festnageln kann, nur anhand der anliegenden Spannung.
Bei meiner Karte ist die Spannung zB recht gering, dafür die Stromstärke höher und die Leistungsaufnahme errechnet sich ja soweit ich weiß aus der Spannung multipliziert mit der Stromstärke.
Lieg ich da richtig mit der Formel? Müsste man demnach eigentlich nicht neben der Spannung auch die Stromstärke angeben?


----------



## ebastler (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja, Leistung ist Spannung mal Strom.
Es gibt da aber einen Unterschied: Solange du es gekühlt bekommst, ist total egal, wie viel Strom du durch die Karte jagst. Der passiert nichts. Jedenfalls nicht so schnell, da kommt lange davor jede WaKü an ihr Limit.

Aber wenn du zu viel Spannung anlegst, kannst du die sehr schnell killen, egal, wie kalt du sie hältst.


----------



## Duvar (17. Oktober 2014)

Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Müsste ich nicht 0.833 * 11 rechnen?
Wären 9,163W, iwas stimmt da noch net.


----------



## Performer81 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ist wahrscheinlich alles net sonderlich genau.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Oktober 2014)

Turboduo da und wieder "Regenbogenartiger" Bildschirm, bei Enemy Front wie bereits  vor 3 bis 4 Monaten 
Ryse - Some of Rome und Valley Benchmark OHNE Tadel, läuft OHNE Macken durch!
Mit UV von 45 mV komme ich nur knapp an die 93 Grad, also kaum besser als Referenz AMD Karte
und Lüfter dreht bei der Turboduo mit 98% hohen 98% Lüfter!
Wieder komplett daneben gegriffen, da Shop die besagte Kartea zum 3-ten mal sendete (Assistenz durch RMA in Taiwan) 
da komm ich nicht mehr raus aus dem Sumpf!


----------



## Duvar (17. Oktober 2014)

Boah tut mir echt Leid für dich...
Richtiger Albtraum die Turbo Duo.
Entweder die Karte verkaufen oder nen Morpheus drauf, wobei ob das gegen dein Regenbogen hilft???
Verkauf den shice endlich, wird zwar ein Verlustgeschäft, aber sehe schwarz, dass die deine Kohle zurück geben oder eine andere Karte.


----------



## BertB (17. Oktober 2014)

gibts doch nicht
hab jetzt drei verschiedene 290er, und alle sind einwandfrei

xfx dual dissipation, gb windforce, powercolor pcs+

sicher, dass es nicht an enemy front liegt?
ists bei anderen games auch?

die temperatur ist allerdings unschön, 
airflow?

naja, viel glück dabei, dass es doch noch was wird


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Turboduo da und wieder "Regenbogenartiger" Bildschirm, bei Enemy Front wie bereizs  vor 3 bis 4 Monaten
> Ryse - Some of Rome und Valley OHNE Tadel, läuft serh gut
> Mit UV von 45 mV komme ich nur knapp an die 93 Grad, also kaum besser  als Referenz AMD Karte
> und Lüfter dreht bei der Turboduo mit 98% und jenen hohen 98% Lüfter!
> ...



Jo beides verkaufen und dir eine gescheite 290 /  970 kofen....

Das ja nicht normal


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Oktober 2014)

Nein, dann doch lieber im Jänner was NEUES holen.
Von AMD und was verkaufen, Die Turboduo wenn jnee eben Abstürze hervorruft.
oder die XFX Double Dissi, aber da sind die VRM 1 Temeraturen ja extrem hoch! (100+ Grad)

Die Vapor X geht auch schlecht, da eben nur mehr 4 cm bis zum Boden bei mir ist!
Ah verdammt noch mal


----------



## noname545 (18. Oktober 2014)

Habe noch nicht einmal 80°C erreicht irgendwas stimmt mit deiner Karte nicht. Außerdem ist bekannt, dass die Turbo Duo von der Kühlung her Abfall ist. Bei mir sind die VRM Temps fast identisch (Max 78°C), nur das der zweite immer 2°C wärmer ist. An deiner stelle sofort eine GTX970 holen, und dich von AMD fernhalten


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> Habe noch nicht einmal 80°C erreicht irgendwas stimmt mit deiner Karte nicht. Außerdem ist bekannt, dass die Turbo Duo von der Kühlung her Abfall ist. Bei mir sind die VRM Temps fast identisch (Max 78°C), nur das der zweite immer 2°C wärmer ist. An deiner stelle sofort eine GTX970 holen, und dich von AMD fernhalten



Hmm warum lief meine dann zuletzt bei 94°C und 55% Lüfter?


----------



## Performer81 (18. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Turboduo da und wieder "Regenbogenartiger" Bildschirm, bei Enemy Front wie bereits  vor 3 bis 4 Monaten
> Ryse - Some of Rome und Valley Benchmark OHNE Tadel, läuft OHNE Macken durch!
> Mit UV von 45 mV komme ich nur knapp an die 93 Grad, also kaum besser als Referenz AMD Karte
> und Lüfter dreht bei der Turboduo mit 98% hohen 98% Lüfter!
> ...


 
98% Lüfter und 93 Grad bei Standardtakt+ undervolting??????????

Mein Rat: Tonne auf, Karte rein, Tonne zu. Kannst ja vielleicht vorher nochmal WLP wechseln und den Lüfter festerziehen.
Zum Vergleich meine PCS+ mit 1200MHZ und +200mv bei 100% Lüfter etwas über 60.


----------



## ebastler (18. Oktober 2014)

Bei meiner Sapphire Ref war ca. 1mm steinharte WLP zwischen Chip und Kühler


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nein, dann doch lieber im Jänner was NEUES holen.
> Von AMD und was verkaufen, Die Turboduo wenn jnee eben Abstürze hervorruft.
> oder die XFX Double Dissi, aber da sind die VRM 1 Temeraturen ja extrem hoch! (100+ Grad)
> 
> ...



Als erstes würde ich Mir ein neues Gehäuse holen


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Oktober 2014)

Nochmals ich 
ASIC hohe 86%
IDLE nicht hörbar, besser als die AMD Referenz Kasrte R9 290
Enemy Front OHNE Spannungssenkung und OHNE MSI Afterburner scheint nun doch zu laufen  
Valley, Ryse Sone of Rome: Benchmark IMMER um die 93 bis 94 Grad und beim Game schwankt immer der Takt, dafür um die 86-88 Grad, 92% Lüfter!
Seitlich am Gehäuse habe ich auch einen 2-ten 120mm Lüfter montiert, welcher die Luft reinbläst.

Kann die das Problem sein, also raus in den Ersten PCI-ExPress Slot.
Nur wird es da saueng mit dem CPU Kühler und ich kann die Karte dann nimmer ausbauen da die PCI- Exprerss Halterungs Nase verankert ist und ich da nicht mehr zukomme.   

Hier ein Bild wo Karte sitzt:
Lüfter war im Bild falsch eingebaut, und wurde schon lange berichtigt eingebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Oktober 2014)

@ATIR290

Der vordere Lüfter bläst die Luft raus, den solltest umdrehen.
Ansonsten ist das Case für die Referenz Karte optimal, wenn du da eine non Referenz reinhängst wird dein NT ziemlich warm.
Daher empfehle ich wie schon EVGAsüchtiger geschrieben hat ein anderes Case z.B.

NZXT Source 530 (CA-SO530-M1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Bietet genügend Möglichkeiten für Lüfter und hat einen guten Airflow.
Dann kannst auch über eine non Referenz vom Schlage einer VaporX nachdenken.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen ihr Profis 

Hab mir nun mein System mit einer R9 290 PCs+ bestellt. Der Preis von der R9 290*X* ist einen Tag später auf knappe 300 Euro gesunken.
Haltet ihr es für sinnvoll die PCs+ gegn die 290*X* umzutauschen ?

Schönen Tag noch
& liebe Grüße aus Wien


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nochmals ich
> ASIC hohe 86%
> IDLE nicht hörbar, besser als die AMD Referenz Kasrte R9 290
> Enemy Front OHNE Spannungssenkung und OHNE MSI Afterburner scheint nun doch zu laufen
> ...


 
Mach mal die Slotabdeckungen hinten raus, da staut sich extrem die Luft.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man alles so festnageln kann, nur anhand der anliegenden Spannung.
> Bei meiner Karte ist die Spannung zB recht gering, dafür die Stromstärke höher und die Leistungsaufnahme errechnet sich ja soweit ich weiß aus der Spannung multipliziert mit der Stromstärke.
> Lieg ich da richtig mit der Formel? Müsste man demnach eigentlich nicht neben der Spannung auch die Stromstärke angeben?


 
Natürlich, nur wenn ein Chip max z.B.1,3V aushält hat man dann mehr Luft... Aber die Stromwerte von GPU-z sind aber meistens nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Wie auch die Leistungsaufnahmewerte...


----------



## BertB (18. Oktober 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Profis
> 
> Hab mir nun mein System mit einer R9 290 PCs+ bestellt. Der Preis von der R9 290*X* ist einen Tag später auf knappe 300 Euro gesunken.
> Haltet ihr es für sinnvoll die PCs+ gegn die 290*X* umzutauschen ?
> ...



welche 290x, ebenfalls pcs+?

wenns ein gutes design ist würd ichs machen für 30€ mehr


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> welche 290x, ebenfalls pcs+?
> 
> wenns ein gutes design ist würd ichs machen für 30€ mehr


 
Die hier ist unter 300 Token gesunken:
VTX3D Radeon R9 290X X-Edition V2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 290X 4GBD5-DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Spiegeln sich die 30 Euro dann in der Leistung *(merklich)*wieder oder kann ich es gleich sein lassen und mir den Weg zur Post sparen? 

LG


----------



## BertB (18. Oktober 2014)

die hat den selben kühler, über den atir290 grad seitenweise jammert

schon ein gutes angebot,
aber die pcs+ 290 ohne x ist vermutlich insgesamt besser, und mit oc sogar schneller
(vielleicht sogar out of the box, die ist ja mit werks oc)


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> die hat den selben kühler, über den atir290 grad seitenweise jammert
> 
> schon ein gutes angebot,
> aber die pcs+ 290 ohne x ist vermutlich insgesamt besser, und mit oc sogar schneller
> (vielleicht sogar out of the box, die ist ja mit werks oc)


 
soll heißen , ich bin mit der pcs+ besser bedient !?


----------



## BertB (18. Oktober 2014)

würd schon sagen,
vor allem, da sie noch günstiger ist, und weniger aufwand erfordert (erneutes rumschicken, etc)

vollausbau ist na klar auch schick,
aber der kühler soll echt nicht so dolle sein


----------



## IssaP (18. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute hab mal ganz kurz ne generelle Frage:

Mein Bruder hat die Asus r9 290X Direct CU 2 OC, wenn wir den Furmark anmachen geht der Takt sofort runter auf ca. 950 MHz. Ist das normal?


----------



## Duvar (18. Oktober 2014)

Die karte wird halt schnell heiß, der Asus Kühler ist halt auf der 290 net so pralle, andere Hersteller sind besser.
Furmark und Taktsenkung ist aber normal, in Games sollte dies net passieren.


----------



## IssaP (18. Oktober 2014)

Ok gut, danke erstmal, mal sehn ob sie es in Spielen hält, falls nich schreib ich nochmal hier rein!


----------



## Roundy (18. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal auf die tems, kann auch sein, dass die karte bei FurMark generell nicht voll boostet um erst gar nicht zu heiß zu laufen.
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Oktober 2014)

So, Turboduo R9 290 wird wohl doch behalten.
Untervolting und 97% Lüfter!
 haltet ich mit Valley 3x Durchlauf auf 88-90 Grad und Takt von 975 Mhz wird gehalten
Nun kommen noch NEUE GehöäuseLüfter  (Nanonix 120 PWM) rein, dann sollten die 85 Grad etwa drinnen sein
Derzeit alter ThermaTake 120mm Lüfter seitlich und 2x Coollink 120P  (PWM) Gesteuert.

Soooo laut ist die Turboduo auf 100 Prozent gar nicht, rechne wie die Referenz Karte auf 40 bis 42%.
Dann wird im Spätwinter, spätestens jedoch  März die Neue AMD Karte geholt...


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> So, Turboduo R9 290 wird wohl doch behalten.
> Untervolting und 97% Lüfter!
> haltet ich mit Valley 3x Durchlauf auf 88-90 Grad und Takt von 975 Mhz wird gehalten
> Nun kommen noch NEUE GehöäuseLüfter  (Nanonix 120 PWM) rein, dann sollten die 85 Grad etwa drinnen sein
> ...



Hattest du mal die Slotblenden hinten aus deinem Gehäuse entfernt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> So, Turboduo R9 290 wird wohl doch behalten.
> Untervolting und 97% Lüfter!
> haltet ich mit Valley 3x Durchlauf auf 88-90 Grad und Takt von 975 Mhz wird gehalten
> Nun kommen noch NEUE GehöäuseLüfter (Nanonix 120 PWM) rein, dann sollten die 85 Grad etwa drinnen sein
> ...



 kauf dir erst einmal ein gutes Gehäuse
 nix neue luffis kaufen 

https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-arc-midi-r2-mit-sichtfenster-fd-ca-arc-r2-bl-w-a896216.html

https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-urban-s31-mit-sichtfenster-vp700m1w2n-a913601.html


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Oktober 2014)

@JoM79

Ja, Slotblenden sind demontiert, aber jene 2 Stück unter der Karte selbst.
Oder welche sollte ich genau entfernen... 
Zudem wie heiss und laut wurde deine Karte damals als noch die Originale Turboduo Block verbaut war.
Habe übrigens 86% ASIC  1,000 Volt mit Untervolting anliegen und doch so hohe Temperaturen...


----------



## Performer81 (18. Oktober 2014)

ABer so schlecht kann der Turboduo Kühler doch garnet sein. Die läuft ja thermisch voll am Limit und das trotz undervolting und mit fast 100% Lüfter. Im Sommer isse dann unbenutzbar oder wie? Würde echt mal die WLp und Verschraubung checken.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ja, erste R9 290 Turboduo Karte lief Anfang/ Mitte Juni mit 0,62 Untervoltimg und fixen 80% Lüfterspeed auf 86 bis 89 Grad!
Da muss bei dieser meiner "Neuen" Karte echt was schief sein ....


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @JoM79
> 
> Ja, Slotblenden sind demontiert, aber jene 2 Stück unter der Karte selbst.
> Oder welche sollte ich genau entfernen...
> ...



Asic waren 69% meine ich 1,14V,  94°C und 55% Lüfter bei BF4, die erste Mission komplett durch.
War mit offenem Gehäuse aber komplett ohne zusätzlichen Lüfter.
CPU Kühler ist ein AXP 200, also Topblow.
Allerdings habe ich auch die WLP gegen Prolimatech PK3 gewechselt.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Oktober 2014)

Wieviel Aufwand ergab dies und wieviel Schrauben zu lösen ?
55% hört man ja kaum   

Danke schonmal


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (18. Oktober 2014)

IssaP schrieb:


> Hey Leute hab mal ganz kurz ne generelle Frage:
> 
> Mein Bruder hat die Asus r9 290X Direct CU 2 OC, wenn wir den Furmark anmachen geht der Takt sofort runter auf ca. 950 MHz. Ist das normal?


 
Die 290 von ASUS gehört eigentlich zu den besseren, dürfte eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## Performer81 (18. Oktober 2014)

MAl ne Frage hab bei meiner 290 PCS+ das Problem das wenn ich mit dem Takt in Regionen >1190 oder so gehe das Bild dann am Anfang des Spiels oder Benchmarks immer kurz verschwindet, dann wiederkommt, wieder weggeht usw. bis es (meistens) komplett bleibt.  Dann auch so gut wie ohne Bildfehler und stabil. MAnchmal gehts auch dauernd so weiter oder das Bild bleibt komplett schwarz. Wenn das Bild schwarz wird läuft das Spiel im Hintergrund ganz normal weiter ich seh eben nur nichts. Woran kann das liegen? Das GPU-z log zeigt auch nix aussergewöhliches an, danach liegt der Takt und Load stabil an.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (18. Oktober 2014)

Hört sich sehr danach an das was mit dem Kabel ist.
Wie hast du die Karte mit deinem Monitor verbunden?
Tausch mal das Kabel aus oder probier einen anderen Anschluss


----------



## Performer81 (18. Oktober 2014)

Nee das ist ja nur wenn ich in diese hohen  Regionen übertakte. Sonst ist alles okay.


----------



## Thaiminater (18. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab seit kurzem manchmal  wenn ich ein Youtube Video schau einen Aufhänger und der Ton surrt und ich muss den Pc neustarten irgendjmd ne Ahnung was da sein kônnte ich hatte das bei meiner alten auch 2x mal


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (18. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, so wie du das beschreibst hatte ich das mal im Crossfire manchmal wenn ich den Afterburner gestartet habe, in deinem Fall würde ich aber ausschliessen dass es an der Karte liegt.
Fallen dir sonst noch irgendwelche Unregelmäßigkeiten auf?
Wenn für dich ohne weiteres möglich würde ich mal Windoof neu aufsetzen um einen Fehler in der Software ausschliessen zu können.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> MAl ne Frage hab bei meiner 290 PCS+ das Problem das wenn ich mit dem Takt in Regionen >1190 oder so gehe das Bild dann am Anfang des Spiels oder Benchmarks immer kurz verschwindet, dann wiederkommt, wieder weggeht usw. bis es (meistens) komplett bleibt.  Dann auch so gut wie ohne Bildfehler und stabil. MAnchmal gehts auch dauernd so weiter oder das Bild bleibt komplett schwarz. Wenn das Bild schwarz wird läuft das Spiel im Hintergrund ganz normal weiter ich seh eben nur nichts. Woran kann das liegen? Das GPU-z log zeigt auch nix aussergewöhliches an, danach liegt der Takt und Load stabil an.


Das hatte ich bei meiner 2. PCS+ bei jedem Anwendungsstart. Dabei habe ich Sie nur "out of the box" genutzt.


----------



## Roundy (18. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das hatte ich bei meiner 2. PCS+ bei jedem Anwendungsstart. Dabei habe ich Sie nur "out of the box" genutzt.



Du hast aber auch das glücklichste mir bekannte Händchen beim karten ziehen 
Lebt die tri-x noch oder ist sie mittlerweile grün und hört auf den Namen FTW?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch das glücklichste mir bekannte Händchen beim karten ziehen
> Lebt die tri-x noch oder ist sie mittlerweile grün und hört auf den Namen FTW?
> Gruß



Ja  Ich gebe dir gern etwas ab.

Die lebt noch, auch wenn Sie manchmal etwas rumzickt. Aber Sie hat Glück - erstmal kommt noch ein bisschen was an der WaKü dran ehe ein Wechsel ansteht.

Und selbst wenn Sie Grün wäre, dann hieße Sie HOF+


----------



## ebastler (18. Oktober 2014)

Alle haben hier Probleme ohne Ende und ich hab meine 290X zweiter Hand um 250€ gekauft und die läuft wie ne Eins. Kein Murren, keine Abstürze, nix.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Alle haben hier Probleme ohne Ende und ich hab meine 290X zweiter Hand um 250€ gekauft und die läuft wie ne Eins. Kein Murren, keine Abstürze, nix.


Das kommt noch...


----------



## Roundy (18. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja  Ich gebe dir gern etwas ab.
> 
> Die lebt noch, auch wenn Sie manchmal etwas rumzickt. Aber Sie hat Glück - erstmal kommt noch ein bisschen was an der WaKü dran ehe ein Wechsel ansteht.
> 
> Und selbst wenn Sie Grün wäre, dann hieße Sie HOF+


 
ach ich wusst noch dass es iwas mit drei buchstaben war, ob da jetzt nen + noch dazu kommt, und was für buchstaben.... 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> ach ich wusst noch dass es iwas mit drei buchstaben war, ob da jetzt nen + noch dazu kommt, und was für buchstaben....
> Gruß


Die "Hall of Fame +" muss man doch kennen :nick:


----------



## noname545 (18. Oktober 2014)

frage habe das Spiel Batman unter 4K mal probiert, und irgendwann ist der PC plötzlich ausgegangen und startet von selbst wieder neu. Kann es am alten be quiet l7 Netzteil liegen? Weil Graka war gerade mal 50°C "warm"


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das kommt noch...



Nö bei mir kommt auch nichts


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wieviel Aufwand ergab dies und wieviel Schrauben zu lösen ?
> 55% hört man ja kaum
> 
> Danke schonmal


 
Normal nur 4 Schrauben, geht relativ schnell.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja, erste R9 290 Turboduo Karte lief Anfang/ Mitte Juni mit 0,62 Untervoltimg und fixen 80% Lüfterspeed auf 86 bis 89 Grad!
> Da muss bei dieser meiner "Neuen" Karte echt was schief sein ....


 
Bei deinen Case staut sich die warme Luft, der Turbo Duo Kühler ist nicht schlecht.
Hab mal meinen Bekannten gefragt, der bekommt bei Ryse mit 1440p 67° bei 62% Lüfter zusammen und der hat eine 290X Turbo Duo @ 1100 MHZ und 1,15V. Er hat ein CM 690 III mit Nanoxia Lüfter die mit 5V, die Karte ist bei ihm die Lauteste Komponente im Rechner, wobei laut halt relativ ist.
Kann daher nicht sein dass deine Karte so dermaßen heiß wird.


----------



## Roundy (19. Oktober 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bei deinen Case staut sich die warme Luft, der Turbo Duo Kühler ist nicht schlecht.
> Hab mal meinen Bekannten gefragt, der bekommt bei Ryse mit 1440p 67° bei 62% Lüfter zusammen und der hat eine 290X Turbo Duo @ 1100 MHZ und 1,15V. Er hat ein CM 690 III mit Nanoxia Lüfter die mit 5V, die Karte ist bei ihm die Lauteste Komponente im Rechner, wobei laut halt relativ ist.
> Kann daher nicht sein dass deine Karte so dermaßen heiß wird.



Musst aber auch beachten, dass ryse eher auf die cpu haut, daher kann es sein, dass die graka nicht voll boostet. 
Gruß
Edit: sry verwechselt, meinte rome 2...


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Oktober 2014)

Da ich jetzt nochmal den Freeze hatte nachdem ich win neu aufgesetzt hab hab ich gelesen das liegt am treiber hier mal die liste
*** Start of Report ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<<< General >>>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Name:			Double Driver
    Version:			4.1.0 
    License:			Freeware
    Done on:			19.10.2014 10:15:37


<<< Driver Details >>>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  < Razer DeathAdder >

    Version:			6.2.9200.16384
    Date:			8-21-2014
    Provider:			Razer Inc
    Class:			Keyboard
    Setup Information:		oem15.inf
    Setup Section:		Razer.NT
    Hardware ID:		HID\VID_1532&PID_0037&MI_01&Col01

  < Razer DeathAdder >

    Version:			6.2.9200.16384
    Date:			8-21-2014
    Provider:			Razer Inc
    Class:			Mouse
    Setup Information:		oem16.inf
    Setup Section:		Razer.NT
    Hardware ID:		HID\VID_1532&PID_0037&MI_00

  < Razer DeathAdder >

    Version:			6.2.9200.16384
    Date:			8-21-2014
    Provider:			Razer Inc
    Class:			HIDClass
    Setup Information:		oem8.inf
    Setup Section:		RZENDPT.NT
    Hardware ID:		USB\VID_1532&PID_0037&MI_01

  < AMD Radeon R9 200 Series >

    Version:			13.251.0.0
    Date:			12-6-2013
    Provider:			Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
    Class:			Display
    Setup Information:		oem20.inf
    Setup Section:		ati2mtag_Hawaii
    Hardware ID:		pci\ven_1002&dev_67b1

  < Razer DeathAdder >

    Version:			6.2.9200.16400
    Date:			11-1-2013
    Provider:			Razer Inc
    Class:			HIDClass
    Setup Information:		oem3.inf
    Setup Section:		Razer.NTamd64
    Hardware ID:		usb\vid_1532&pid_0037&mi_00

  < AMD High Definition Audio Device >

    Version:			9.0.0.9903
    Date:			9-17-2013
    Provider:			Advanced Micro Devices
    Class:			MEDIA
    Setup Information:		oem21.inf
    Setup Section:		HDAudioInstall
    Hardware ID:		hdaudio\func_01&ven_1002&dev_aa01&subsys_00aa0100&rev_1005

  < High Definition Audio Bus >

    Version:			9.2.0.0
    Date:			8-15-2013
    Provider:			AMD
    Class:			System
    Setup Information:		oem19.inf
    Setup Section:		AMDKMAFD_Install
    Hardware ID:		PCI\VEN_1002&CC_040300

  < BenQ G2220HD (Digital) >

    Version:			1.0.0.0
    Date:			3-8-2010
    Provider:			BenQ
    Class:			Monitor
    Setup Information:		oem2.inf
    Setup Section:		G2220HD_Digital.Install
    Hardware ID:		MONITOR\BNQ7821

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** End of Report ***
Könnt mir jmd vllt helfen 
Gruß


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Musst aber auch beachten, dass ryse eher auf die cpu haut, daher kann es sein, dass die graka nicht voll boostet.
> Gruß
> Edit: sry verwechselt, meinte rome 2...


 
Unter Full HD hast sogar recht, da gibt es genügend Stellen die CPU limitierend sind.
Ich habe beim Kumpel selbst Ryse getestet, da kamen kaum noch 30 FPS zustande und die Karte hielt mit +20% die 1100.
Ich kann ATIR290 nicht verstehen, im Luxx Forum wurde ihm schon gesagt wechsle das Case, im 3D Center wurde es Ihm auch schon gesagt und hier auch schon.
Ist ja nicht als würden gute Gehäuse Unmengen kosten und wenn ich mir ansehe wie lange er schon jammert, ich hätte schon längst was getan.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Oktober 2014)

@JoM79

Sollte wohl den Grafikkarten Lüfter mal checken.Nur bekomme ich die Karte derzeit schlecht aus dem Case wieder raus, da die Nase zu Knapp am CPU Kühler sitzt und ich nur 3-4 mm Spiel habe
Muss wohl mit Lineal die Nase öffnen und dann bitte eben welche Schrauben nochmals fester anziehen, jene auf der Rückseite der Platine, oder welche sollte ich unbedingt checken?
Dank Dir!
Mit beiden auf 100 Prozent gestellten GehäuseLüfter läuft eben auch die Turboduo Karte mit 86 Grad aber Grafikkarten Lüfter doch wieder mit extrem hohen 94%
Slotblenden sind 2 abmontiert, später folgen weitere 2 welche ich abnehme.
Verdammt da muss es echt an der ausgetrockneten Wäremeleitpaste oder am Schlecht fixierten, unsauber montiertem Lüfter selbst liegen!


----------



## IssaP (19. Oktober 2014)

@Roundy Also was mich gewundert hatist, dass die Karte schon 85° heiß ist, und die Lüfter bei der Karte erst auf 50% drehen (Laut GPU-Z), vllt boostet die wirklich garnicht erst, damits nicht noch heißer wird... Das wundert mich aber eigentlich, denn im PCGH Test dazu stand, dass die Lüfter eher zu agressiv eingestellt sind... Da kann doch irgendwas nicht stimmen oder??? Oder ist FurMark einfach zu extrem?

Also bei meiner Karte (VTX3D HD7970 GHz) sind die Lüfter schon bei 70 Grad auf 66% und halten die Karte auch auf der Temperatur, ich weiß zwar, dass die r9 290x (vor allem OC) ziemlich heiß wird, aber dann sollten doch auch die Lüfter stark aufdrehen um den Takt zu halten? Also ins Gehäuse hab ich auch geguckt, bei der Karte is soweit alles ok, müsste also (falls da was nicht stimmt) irgendwo an der Software liegen... Oder die WLP ist nicht richtig drauf, aber das kann ich von außen so nicht sehen.

Hat noch irgendwer ne Idee woran das liegt? Oder ist das einfach normal? So relevant ist das ja eh nicht, in Spielen wird die Karte ja nicht durchgehend so stark gefordert, aber trotzdem wundert es mich halt wieso die Lüfter nicht stark genug aufdrehen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @JoM79
> 
> Sollte wohl den Grafikkarten Lüfter mal checken.Nur bekomme ich die Karte derzeit schlecht aus dem Case wieder raus, da die Nase zu Knapp am CPU Kühler sitzt und ich nur 3-4 mm Spiel habe
> Muss wohl mit Lineal die Nase öffnen und dann bitte eben welche Schrauben nochmals fester anziehen, jene auf der Rückseite der Platine, oder welche sollte ich unbedingt checken?
> ...


 Der Lüfzer selbst ist zu schwach.... Wechsel die WLP. Und denk dran - *nach fest kommt ab*.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt nochmal den Freeze hatte nachdem ich win neu aufgesetzt hab hab ich gelesen das liegt am treiber
> Gruß


 
Also hast du Windoof neu aufgesetzt?
Ist es jetzt besser?

Wenn nicht würde ich vorschlagen dass du einen Fred aufmachst, dort kann dir besser geholfen werden.


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt geht es wieder aber der Pc schaltet sich jetzt einfach aus ohne irgendwas es ist auch kein Blackscreen sonder da steht einfach der pc wird heruntergefahren
Lg


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

Einfach rein zufällig oder wie jetzt?

Ich tippe mal auf falsch verkabelt, kann aber auch sein dass dein E9 während den Peaks abschaltet.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Einfach rein zufällig oder wie jetzt?
> 
> Ich tippe mal auf falsch verkabelt, kann aber auch sein dass dein E9 während den Peaks abschaltet.


Das NT kann man dank nur 2 pcie steckern schlecht falsch verkabeln.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das NT kann man dank nur 2 pcie steckern schlecht falsch verkabeln.



Das war auch nicht direkt aufs Netzteil bezogen, wenn beispielsweise der 8-Pin Stecker für die CPU nicht drinnen ist geht der PC nach mehreren Sekunden aus.


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Oktober 2014)

Naja aber das ist sehr unregelmäßig und ich hab nur halt 2 Festplatten angeschlossen sonst hab ich nichts geändert


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @JoM79
> 
> Sollte wohl den Grafikkarten Lüfter mal checken.Nur bekomme ich die Karte derzeit schlecht aus dem Case wieder raus, da die Nase zu Knapp am CPU Kühler sitzt und ich nur 3-4 mm Spiel habe
> Muss wohl mit Lineal die Nase öffnen und dann bitte eben welche Schrauben nochmals fester anziehen, jene auf der Rückseite der Platine, oder welche sollte ich unbedingt checken?
> ...


 
Deine ganze umliegende Hardware scheint anscheinend viel zuwenig Platz zu haben.
Habe mit dem H440 vielleicht auch nicht das bestbelüftetste, aber immer noch wesentlich besser als bei dir.
Würde mir an deiner Stelle erstmal ein vernünftig dimensioniertes Gehäuse holen und dann gucken wie die Temps aussehen.


----------



## Duvar (19. Oktober 2014)

Bin ich froh, in ein vernünftiges Gehäuse investiert zu haben, es sagt zwar optisch net jeden zu (mir auch net unbedingt) ist aber dennoch ganz gut. (CM Storm Trooper).
Die Dinger halten doch ewig und man muss maximal die Lüfter mal erneuern. Das Heim der ganzen Hardware sollte schon auch was kosten dürfen, so günstige Dinger ohne Staubschutz, 
wenig Platz, schlechter Belüftung etc ist doch Gift für die ganze Hardware. Wer würde sich denn wohl fühlen wenn zB euer Dach nicht dicht ist und es rein tropft etc.
Also gönnt euren Lieblingen ein schönes Heim mit Staubschutz etc, damit die auch kein Heuschnupfen bekommen


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2014)

Form follows function.


----------



## Gripschi (19. Oktober 2014)

Jup. Das DS2 ist nen schwarzer aber funktioneller Kasten.

Es bietet Airflow und Platz


----------



## derneuemann (19. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Alle haben hier Probleme ohne Ende und ich hab meine 290X zweiter Hand um 250€ gekauft und die läuft wie ne Eins. Kein Murren, keine Abstürze, nix.


 
Ich habe seid dem Kauf meiner 290X keine Probleme! Vor Wakü wie seid kurzen mit Wakü, alles reibungslos


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Oktober 2014)

Duvar das hätte ich mir auch fast gekauft


----------



## Roundy (19. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab das deep silence 2 noch drei 140mm lufgis dazu und gut is 
Platz zum tanzen und nen super airflow ist auch dabei.
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Oktober 2014)

Naja ich wäg grad ab Arma 3 oder 3 Lüfter 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Oktober 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Naja ich wäg grad ab Arma 3 oder 3 Lüfter
> Gruß


Welches Gehäuse hast du?

Lüfter bringen nur geringe Prozente.


----------



## Duvar (19. Oktober 2014)

Na steht doch in seiner Signatur, oder biste mitm Handy unterwegs?
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540.
Die Standard Lüfter sollen angeblich bissl laut sein.
Brauch auch Lüfter, aber ich schieb es permanent vor mich her.


----------



## ebastler (19. Oktober 2014)

Ihr habt Probleme... Sobald ich heimkomme, poste ich mal n Bild von meinem aktuellen Blecheimer...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na steht doch in seiner Signatur, oder biste mitm Handy unterwegs?
> Corsair Carbide Series Air 540.
> Die Standard Lüfter sollen angeblich bissl laut sein.
> Brauch auch Lüfter, aber ich schieb es permanent vor mich her.


Achso. Ja nur Handy. Die gehen von der Lautstärke her. Aber haben zu 90% Lagerprobleme.


ebastler schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme... Sobald ich heimkomme, poste ich mal n Bild von meinem aktuellen Blecheimer...


So schlimm ist dein Eimer nicht. Da ist meiner bei weitem schlimmer.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Standard Lüfter sollen angeblich bissl laut sein.
> Brauch auch Lüfter, aber ich schieb es permanent vor mich her.


 
Sind sie leider auch ungedrosselt, finde ich ehrlich gesagt eine Frechheit von Corsair. 
Deren Gehäuse kosten sowieso ''Premium-Preise'', da hätten sie für ein paar Euro, wenn nicht sogar Cent, direkt ihre Retail-Lüfter (AF-SP) reinhauen können 
Wenn nicht hätte ich meinetwegen 5 Euro mehr gezahlt und wäre deutlich glücklicher wenn man dort AF140 oder SP140 vorfinden würde, wie auch immer.
Habe mir jetzt erst einmal SP120 für meine Radiatoren geholt, leider gibt es die mit LEDs nur mit 3-Pin. Deswegen habe ich mir SRC10 von Noctua mitbestellt, werde bei Gelegenheit mal gucken wie sich die AF140L bei 7 Volt schlagen.
Bei 12 Volt schaufeln sie immerhin ordentlich Luft, sind aber weit weit entfernt von Leisetretern.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Deren Gehäuse kosten sowieso ''Premium-Preise'', da hätten sie für ein paar Euro, wenn nicht sogar Cent, direkt ihre Retail-Lüfter (AF-SP) reinhauen können


Alle Lüfter von Corsair sind laut.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Alle Lüfter von Corsair sind laut.


 


SP120 sind runtergedrosselt (unter 800 RPM) kaum wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> SP120 sind runtergedrosselt (unter 800 RPM) kaum wahrnehmbar.


Naja. Da scheiden sich die Geister. 

Das sind die PL-2 wesentlich besser.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

Zum Glück hat ja jeder Mensch da die Qual der Wahl 

Finde halt klasse dass man die Ringe ohne Probleme einfach abnehmen und beliebig färben kann, aber ja, technisch gibt es bessere, das stimmt.


----------



## ebastler (19. Oktober 2014)

Frei nach dem Motto "Große Kühler kompensieren mangelnden Airflow"


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

Und, wie schlägt sich das so in der Praxis


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2014)

Saugen die Lüfter eigentlich Metallpartikel oder Luft an?


----------



## ebastler (19. Oktober 2014)

CPU: 4670K @ 4200/4200, 1,19V, ca. 87°C in Prime
GPU: 290X @ 1050/1350, -31mV, ca. 70°C Core, 75°C VRM2, 95°C VRM1 in Valley 

Immer mit Noctua NF-F12 PWM @ 1400rpm beio Volllast 

Wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass meine CPU eine absolut scheußliche WLP unter dem IHS hat, und ich am VRM1 das falsche Wärmeleitpad hab.
Erst kommt ein neues Case (Power Mac G5 Umbau ist geplant), dann wird die i5 geköpft.
Die 290X wird eine Backplate mit Wärmeleitpads zwischen Plate und PCB bekommen, und der VRM1 ein Phobya-pad.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Oktober 2014)

Dann sieht meine Gehäuse mit der Turboduo noch gut aus,.
Bekomme öfters leichte Grafikfehler, nun bin ich von Untercolting -44 auf -37 runter.
Etwas Besser aber hin und da doch noch present die kleinen GBildfehler
ASIC ist 86% daher bei Volllast geringe V-Core (und somit KAUM Senkbar) aber Turboduo immer noch heiß  (knappe 92 Grad, Lüfter 100 Prozenz)
und werde bis zur neuen Generation wohl durchhalten müssen!

@ebastler 
Außer du siehst dir bitte mal meine Karten an ... und entscheidest welche ich behalten soll ....


----------



## ebastler (19. Oktober 2014)

Kann ich gern mal machen 

Alternativ könntest du mal mit Martin reden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eme-overclocking-windows-und-games-tunen.html
Der kann mit einigen Bildern und Daten wahre Wunder an deinem Rechner bewirken.
Da du alle hier ignorierst, die dir sagen, du sollst den Frontfan mal umdrehen^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat ja jeder Mensch da die Qual der Wahl
> 
> Finde halt klasse dass man die Ringe ohne Probleme einfach abnehmen und beliebig färben kann, aber ja, technisch gibt es bessere, das stimmt.


So ein Spielzeug. Funktion vor Optik!


ebastler schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto "Große Kühler kompensieren mangelnden Airflow"


Sieht doch gut aus. Weiß nicht wo dein Problem ist.  Der Morpheus schließt bündig zum Boden ab und hat nicht so einen hässlichen Zwischenraum zum Boden.


ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dann sieht meine Gehäuse mit der Turboduo noch gut aus,.
> Bekomme öfters leichte Grafikfehler, nun bin ich von Untercolting -44 auf -37 runter.
> Etwas Besser aber hin und da doch noch present die kleinen GBildfehler
> ASIC ist 86% daher bei Volllast geringe V-Core (und somit KAUM Senkbar) aber Turboduo immer noch heiß  (knappe 92 Grad, Lüfter 100 Prozenz)
> ...


Ist das dein Ernst?! Eigentlich müsste man dir den PC weg nehmen.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Oktober 2014)

Frontfan ist schon umgedreht
Ist ein Vorheriger Lüfter welcher auf dem Bild zu sehen ist
Morgen Poste ich mal Bild des aktuellen Rechners.


----------



## BertB (20. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, in ein vernünftiges Gehäuse investiert zu haben, es sagt zwar optisch net jeden zu (mir auch net unbedingt) ist aber dennoch ganz gut. (CM Storm Trooper).
> Die Dinger halten doch ewig und man muss maximal die Lüfter mal erneuern.



ich hab zwei mal cm storm sniper, http://www.hardwarelabs.de/bilder/projects/cm_storm_sniper/small/thumb.jpg
sehr zufrieden

ist zwar auch relativ plastikhaft, aber massig platz und guter airflow

waren beim ersten schon im angebot,
als es nach 3 wochen noch nen zwanziger runterging, hab ich grad noch eins bestellt


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Frontfan ist schon umgedreht
> Ist ein Vorheriger Lüfter welcher auf dem Bild zu sehen ist
> Morgen Poste ich mal Bild des aktuellen Rechners.


 
Wäre das nicht gleich Sinnvoll gewesen?
Ich versteh dich echt nicht, warum hast deiner Referenz Karte nicht einfach einen anderen Kühler spendiert? Oder wenn schon eine andere Karte dann gleich Vapor X, anstatt eine zu holen über die es zum damaligen Zeitpunkt so gut wie keine Tests oder Erfahrungen gab.
In den ganzen Foren jammerst anstatt mal auf die Tipps zu hören!


----------



## Duvar (20. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute, ich würde euch bitten, mal was zu überprüfen mit euren 290ern.

Mir geht schon seit längerem eine Sache richtig auf den Keks und zwar das wir nicht richtig brutal undervolten können wegen dem Speicher, da dieser zu Blackscreens führt, falls man die Spannung zu weit senken tut.
Nun habe ich recht lange überprüft, wann dies eigentlich passiert bzw welchen Speichertakt man anlegen kann, ohne dass es zu einem Blackscreen kommt.
1150 MHz Memory Clock liefen zwar vorerst ohne Blackscreens, jedoch fing irgendwann das Flackern an, also kam ich bzw bin ich derzeit auf 1100MHz Speichertakt, 
welcher stabil zu sein scheint und nun kommt das wichtigste, 
*fast alle Profile mit -100mV * laufen, sowohl unter Last, als auch im idle, letzteres war ja besonders wichtig.

JA, man verliert einige FPS im Vergleich zu 1250MHz Standard Speichertakt, ist jedoch nicht die Welt, näheres könntet ihr ja selber testen, 
damit ich net alles alleine machen muss und hier im Thread natürlich Rückmeldung geben.
Wer ein Messgerät hat, kann gerne genauere Zahlen zum Verbrauch liefern, wer keins hat, hat leider nur zB GPU Z zur Hand, hoffe ich.
Ich für meinen Teil bin ja seit je her komplett auf dem UV Trip 

Mein höhstes Profil war 1050/1400, als ich nun den Speicher auf 1150 runter knallte mit -100mV, stürzte der Rechner unter Last direkt ab, bedeutet also, dass die 1100MHz Speichertakt in Verbindung mit den -100mV kein Freibrief sind, also nicht das jemand denkt, hey dann haue ich mal 1200 Coreclock drauf und solange der Speicher auf 1100MHz läuft sollte es ja klappen mit den -100mV. (Nein tut es nicht).
Die Gesetze, dass man für einen hohen Takt entsprechende Spannungen braucht, sind nun nicht aus der Welt geschaffen, lediglich im idle stürzt es nicht mehr ab, welche Spannungen unter Last ihr für diverse Taktraten braucht müsst ihr halt selber heraus finden. Wir wissen ja hier, dass unsere Karten unter Last recht niedrige Spannungen mitmachen und wie gesagt, waren unsere Probleme im idle...

Wie dem auch sei, hier mal zum Vergleich meine 5 Profile im Afterburner, welche im idle als auch unter Last stabil sind bis jetzt (muss es noch länger und ausführlicher testen, brauche da wie gesagt eure Hilfe).

1. Profil ausschließlich zum surfen Videos schauen und für zB billig Games bzw Games die kaum Leistung brauchen. (Vorteil=idle Verbrauch sinkt um paar Watt, nicht viel aber why not?)
Taktraten = minimalste was im Afterburner geht, also 500/650 bei -100mV und -50% PL ( Furmark Vebrauch = AVG 86,7W ; AVG FPS = 85 ; AVG Spannung = 0,915V ) 
Mache übrigens immer nur 5 min einen Furmark Test bei jedem Profil

2. Profil: 775/1100 bei -100mV und -30%PL (jedes Game @ Full HD spielbar, ab und an muss man minimalste Abstriche machen, einen großen Unterschied sieht man eh kaum wenn man von ultra ne Stufe runter schaltet.)
( Furmark Vebrauch = AVG 129,5W ; AVG FPS = 133 ; AVG Spannung = 0,890V,  warum hier weniger Spannung anliegt im Vgl zu Profil 1 )

3. Profil: 850/1100 bei -100mV und -25% PL
( Furmark Vebrauch = AVG 140W ; AVG FPS = 145 ; AVG Spannung = 0,883V, mir ein Rätsel, dass die abermals weiter sinkt )

4. Profil: 950/1100 bei -81mV und -19% PL
( Furmark Vebrauch = AVG 171,5W ; AVG FPS = 156 ; AVG Spannung = 0,922V) "Die Furmark Ergebnisse mit den Profilen 4 und 5 wurden mit -100mV getestet, war aber net stabil im Nachhinein." 

5. Profil 1000/1100 bei -81mV und PL auf Null
( Furmark Vebrauch = AVG 194,3W ; AVG FPS = 161 ; AVG Spannung = 0,945V

Die Lüfter liefen auf Auto und ich merkte wie der Verbrauch stieg, je heißer die Karte wurde, hätte vllt vorher fixen können, oder auch net 
Zum Vergleich mal den reset Button klicken und schauen wie es Standardmäßig aussieht bei meiner 290 TriX

Stock Settings: 1000/1300 Spannung und PL auf 0 (Sehe auf Anhieb, dass die Karte nicht ihre 1000MHz Coreclock hält, da der Speicher auf 1300 den Saft abzusaugen scheint, bei all den anderen Tests aus meinen Profilen wird der Coreclock gehalten, trotz -100 mV, auch merkwürdig. Karte taktet übel runter(964MHz), Fanspeed war in meinen anderen Tests max auf glaub bei 39% bei Profil 5, hier nach 3 min schon bei 49%
( Furmark Vebrauch = AVG 223,4W ; AVG FPS = 163 (nur 2 FPS mehr) ; AVG Spannung = 1,002V

Diesen Versuch kann man net gelten lassen muss PL erhöhen bis Takt gehalten wird: 1000/1300 Spannung 0 und PL auf 10%
( Furmark Vebrauch = AVG 251,3W ; AVG FPS = 167 ; AVG Spannung = 1,022V

Also nicht optimiert wird es sehr schnell richtig laut mit rund 50% Fanspeed. Ok, die FPS bei Furmark zu vergleichen ist wohl bissl hirnrissig, habs nichts desto trotz mal der Vollständigkeit zur Liebe mit notiert.
Soweit ich sehe, bringt die Optimierung extrem viel, Karte wird deutlich leiser etc, das wissen wir ja alle und darüber brauch ich nicht groß plappern, aber was haltet ihr von den 1100MHz Memory Clock, welcher es ermöglicht -81mV anzulegen, ohne das es im idle abkackt? Natürlich verliert man paar wenige FPS, aber was man im Gegenzug gewinnt, hat in meinen Augen deutlich mehr Gewicht.
Wenn wir stock vs Profil 5 vergleichen sehen wir satte 57W Ersparnis, die durchschnittliche Spannung sinkt von 1,022V auf 0,945V, von der Temperatur und Lautstärke ganz zu schweigen, der Nachteil bei diesem Test wäre, dass ich 6 FPS opfern musste, wobei ob 167 oder 161 spielt auch keine Rolle, ihr könnt das ganze mal mit ein paar Games testen und vergleichen, für mich alleine ist das too much, also zuviel, wäre also nett von euch, meine Erkenntnisse mal zu überprüfen und ob dies mit eurer Karte auch klappt, vllt liegt bei euch der sweet spot für den Speichertakt ja bissl drunter oder drüber, 
findet halt raus, wann es im idle zu keinem Blackscreen kommt bei -100mV.

Sry das es wieder so viel Text wurde, ich hoffe ihr nehmt euch die 2 min Zeit zum lesen 

PS Denkt dran, die Verbrauchswerte etc sind alles Furmark Werte, in Games werden die deutlich geringer sein, aber selbst für Furmark sind die Werte recht gut.

Update: Profil 4+5 stürzten plötzlich im idle ab, hab aktuell bei den beiden auf -81mV gestellt, alle anderen Profile laufen mit -100mV.
Mit -81mV bis Dato kein Blackscreen, werde das mal über Tage testen und hier berichten wann es wie stabil wird.

BF4 AVG Verbrauch (Kampagne) 130,8W mit Profil 5 Settings, hab oben Profil 4 und 5 auf -81mV abgeändert.
Mal sehen wie hoch der AVG Verbrauch mit stock Settings ist. Ok der betrug fast 180W, war nur ein schneller Test. Also um die 50W Ersparnis, FPS konnte ich leider net sehen.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Oktober 2014)

@ralle@

Hatte die Turboduo R9 290 ja bereits Anfang Juni gekauft, vor Allem da Powercolor von Haus aus auf Heisskleber setzt und somit ein Fiepen unterbunden wird.
Und dies war bei mir immer der Fall.
Zudem bekam ich damals schon die Turboduo für 318 Euro und die Vapor X War knapp 400 Euro ... und weiss selbst nun dass dies ein Fehler war 
und nun sitzte ich mit bereits mit der 3-ten  ausgetauschten R9 290 Turboduo hier und zudem noch die AMD R9 290 ReferenzKarte von Sapphire.


----------



## derneuemann (20. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich würde euch bitten, mal was zu überprüfen mit euren 290ern.
> 
> Mir geht schon seit längerem eine Sache richtig auf den Keks und zwar das wir nicht richtig brutal undervolten können wegen dem Speicher, da dieser zu Blackscreens führt, falls man die Spannung zu weit senken tut.
> Nun habe ich recht lange überprüft, wann dies eigentlich passiert bzw welchen Speichertakt man anlegen kann, ohne dass es zu einem Blackscreen kommt.
> ...


 

Generell habe ich das sselbe auch schon mal getestet, aber schön ausführlich und schön das du es hier mal dokumentierst! 
Eine Frage, deine Verbrauchswerte kommen alle aus den Informationen von GPUz oder?


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Oktober 2014)

Dann verkauf doch einfach die Turbo Duo wenn du deine gute Referenz Karte noch hast, besorg dir ein neues Case und den Morpheus und sei glücklich.
Ich würde mich da nicht solange rum ärgern.


@Duvar

Werde es bei meiner mal testen


----------



## Duvar (20. Oktober 2014)

Jut Danke und ja die Daten entstammen GPU Z.
In Crysis 3 beträgt der FPS Unterschied zwischen stock und Profil 5 übrigens 2,5 FPS.
51 vs 53,5 FPS, also ich denke die 2,5 FPS kann man verschmerzen. 170W AVG stock vs 115W AVG P5.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Oktober 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dann verkauf doch einfach die Turbo Duo wenn du deine gute Referenz Karte noch hast, besorg dir ein neues Case und den Morpheus und sei glücklich.
> Ich würde mich da nicht solange rum ärgern.
> 
> @Duvar
> ...



Genau so würde ich es auch machen


----------



## derneuemann (20. Oktober 2014)

Will gar nicht mäkeln, aber das hängt sehr stark an der Enginge und dann noch an der Szene... Aber trotzdem macht es keine Welten aus. Aber ich kaufe mir keine Karte  für 300 bis 500 Euro um die dann langsamer zu machen! Selbst mit dem Ref.Kühler war ich zufrieden, mit uv bei Stock Taktraten und jetzt mit Wakü ist es sowieso egal... Die maximal 5 Stunden die Woche die gezockt werden (im Schnitt) spielt es auch vom Verbrauch her keine Rolle. Wenn ich annehme ich könnte theoretisch übers gesamte System 200W unter Last einsparen durch UV und nidriegeren Takt, dann läge ich im Jahr bei einem Ersparnis von 13Euro... Rund 1Euro /Monat.

Trotzdem wäre es toll gewesen AMD hätte Speicher und GPU nicht so zusammen gelegt, von der Versorgung her... Da hätte man viel mehr Möglichkeiten...

Wegen den Verbrauchswerten, GPUz zeigt rund 170W an und mein Energiemessgerät verät mir das es deutlich mehr sein muss, sowie alle Tests der R9 290(X) von um 250-270W sprechen... Generelle Tendenz ist aber trotzdem ersichlich.


----------



## Myranon (20. Oktober 2014)

Morgen 
Ich hab seit 4 Wochen die R9 290 Saphire Tri-X OC Aktiv . 

Es gab mehre Probleme seit dem.

Einfrieren des Bildschirms im Desktop und Spiel
Bluescreens 
Und beim Start des PCs das der Bildschirm kein Signal bekommt so das ich meine alte Grafikarte einbauen musste um wieder ein Bild zu bekommen. Danach konnte ich die 290 wieder einbauen und lief aufeinmal wieder korrekt.

Meine frage liegt es momentan an den Treiben die diese Probleme verursachen oder an der Graka selber und ich dich umtauschen sollte ?

Mfg


----------



## derneuemann (20. Oktober 2014)

Treiber halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, außer du nutzt den 14.9 (nicht 14.9.1) der soll viele Probleme gemacht haben...
Kannst du noch etwas zu deinem System sagen (z.B. Netzteil)? Bevor du drüber nach denkst zurück zu schicken, sollte man erst mal sehen das es an nichts anderem liegt.


----------



## Myranon (20. Oktober 2014)

Netzteil 950 Watt von Corsair 
I7 950
6 Gig Ram DDR3 1333
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Rev. 2.0 X


----------



## Myranon (20. Oktober 2014)

Aso diese Probleme traten erst alle auf nach dem ich die R9 290 eingebaut hatte.

Vorher lief bei mir eine Geforce GTX 480 und es gab nie ein Problem. Rest treiber etc hab ich alle entfernt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Oktober 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dann verkauf doch einfach die Turbo Duo wenn du deine gute Referenz Karte noch hast, besorg dir ein neues Case und den Morpheus und sei glücklich.
> Ich würde mich da nicht solange rum ärgern.


Falsch. Neues Case und das Referenzdesign verkaufen und auf die TurboDuo den Morpheus schnallen, da das Platinenlayout besser ist.


----------



## derneuemann (20. Oktober 2014)

Myranon schrieb:


> Aso diese Probleme traten erst alle auf nach dem ich die R9 290 eingebaut hatte.
> 
> Vorher lief bei mir eine Geforce GTX 480 und es gab nie ein Problem. Rest treiber etc hab ich alle entfernt.


 
Hast du die Möglichkeit die mal bei einem bekannten oder ins System zu stecken, ob da der Fehler auch auftritt? 
Wenn ja, dann zurück damit.


An Pseudoephedrin, was ist an dem Layout der Turbo Duo besser? Gerade selbst nochmal geschnüffelt...ist alles Referenz nur ein paar andere Kondesatoren. Hast du genaue Informationen wo drin die sich unterscheiden, zu den Kondesatoren auf den Referenrkarten. VRM usw. sind genau die gleichen wie Ref. und auch die gleiche Anzahl. Ich glaube es macht keinen Unterschied vom Layout her. Ich würde beide noch mal rein stecken und gucken welche weniger Spannung braucht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Oktober 2014)

Myranon schrieb:


> Aso diese Probleme traten erst alle auf nach dem ich die R9 290 eingebaut hatte.
> 
> Vorher lief bei mir eine Geforce GTX 480 und es gab nie ein Problem. Rest treiber etc hab ich alle entfernt.


Windows neu aufsetzen.


derneuemann schrieb:


> Hast du die Möglichkeit die mal bei einem bekannten oder ins System zu stecken, ob da der Fehler auch auftritt?
> Wenn ja, dann zurück damit.
> 
> 
> An Pseudoephedrin, was ist an dem Layout der Turbo Duo besser? Gerade selbst nochmal geschnüffelt...ist alles Referenz nur ein paar andere Kondesatoren. Hast du genaue Informationen wo drin die sich unterscheiden, zu den Kondesatoren auf den Referenrkarten. VRM usw. sind genau die gleichen wie Ref. und auch die gleiche Anzahl. Ich glaube es macht keinen Unterschied vom Layout her. Ich würde beide noch mal rein stecken und gucken welche weniger Spannung braucht.


Die Platine von TUL hat eine Phase mehr und ist seit Revision FA für mehr Stabilität ausgelegt. Die Karte hat weniger Spannung anliegen ab Werk im Vergleich zur Revision F.


----------



## derneuemann (20. Oktober 2014)

Hast du eine Quelle zu der Info? Würde mich interessieren, bin halt neugierig... 
Dann habe ich wohl nur ältere Bilder gesehen. Hat einer hier die neue Version der Turboduo und kann ein Foto vom PCB machen?

PS: Kannst du mir auf die Sprünge helfen, was bedeutet TUL? Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir die R9 290 PCS+ bei MF bestellt. Jetzt komme ich drauf dass 3 Games dabei sind.

Würde gerne wissen, welche Games das sind?

Hoffe, ihr wisst bescheid..


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Hast du eine Quelle zu der Info? Würde mich interessieren, bin halt neugierig...
> Dann habe ich wohl nur ältere Bilder gesehen. Hat einer hier die neue Version der Turboduo und kann ein Foto vom PCB machen?
> 
> PS: Kannst du mir auf die Sprünge helfen, was bedeutet TUL? Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch...


 Eine offizielle Stellungnahme seitens TUL gibt es nicht. PowerColor betont ledeglich immer mal wieder:


PowerColor Support schrieb:


> Manchmal verändern wir die Karten  leicht und müssen deshalb auch ein anderes BIOS verwenden und dann  funktionieren Treiber von anderen Karten nicht.



So kam die PCS+ auf den Markt. (Revision 1 [LF R29F])



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einiger Zeit (Mitte Juni) las man öffter mal von einer neuen Revision. Diese zeichnet sich durch 50mV weniger Spannung ab Werk aus. Ebenso sind die Lüfter ruhiger. (Revision 2 [LF R29FA]) Die Revision ist aber schon seit Mitte März im Verkauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TUL ist ein, in nenne es mal "Verbund", aus Club 3D, VTX3D & PowerColor. Alle 3 Firmen greifen auf das selbe Platinenlayout zurück. Sprich all diese Karten haben das selbe Platinen Layout. - Produktvergleich VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 290 4GBD5-DHX), PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC), PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB 
Es kommt halt nur drauf an, wie alt die Karte ist, die man bekommt. Je älter, desto höher die Chance auf Revision 1 und umgekehrt.

*Und noch was allgemeines an die PowerColor-Besitzer*



PowerColor Support schrieb:


> Im Fall der Fälle könnt ihr mir gerne  eine PN mit der Seriennummer der Grafikkarte schicken und ich suche das  passende BIOS für euch heraus.



Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ Schwarzer Bildschirm - Das ist der Thread, wo ihr den netten Mann findet. 



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe mir die R9 290 PCS+ bei MF bestellt. Jetzt komme ich drauf dass 3 Games dabei sind.
> 
> ...


NEVER SETTLE SPACE


----------



## derneuemann (20. Oktober 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe mir die R9 290 PCS+ bei MF bestellt. Jetzt komme ich drauf dass 3 Games dabei sind.
> 
> ...




NEVER SETTLE SPACE
Wenn  ich es richtig verstehe, kannst du hier nach dem Erhalt deiner Karte hier drei Spiele aussuchen... Steht aber auch so auf der Seite von Mindfactory...

Hm, 4 Minuten zu spät...


----------



## Duvar (20. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Will gar nicht mäkeln, aber das hängt sehr stark an der Enginge und dann noch an der Szene... Aber trotzdem macht es keine Welten aus. Aber ich kaufe mir keine Karte  für 300 bis 500 Euro um die dann langsamer zu machen! Selbst mit dem Ref.Kühler war ich zufrieden, mit uv bei Stock Taktraten und jetzt mit Wakü ist es sowieso egal... Die maximal 5 Stunden die Woche die gezockt werden (im Schnitt) spielt es auch vom Verbrauch her keine Rolle. Wenn ich annehme ich könnte theoretisch übers gesamte System 200W unter Last einsparen durch UV und nidriegeren Takt, dann läge ich im Jahr bei einem Ersparnis von 13Euro... Rund 1Euro /Monat.
> 
> Trotzdem wäre es toll gewesen AMD hätte Speicher und GPU nicht so zusammen gelegt, von der Versorgung her... Da hätte man viel mehr Möglichkeiten...
> 
> Wegen den Verbrauchswerten, GPUz zeigt rund 170W an und mein Energiemessgerät verät mir das es deutlich mehr sein muss, sowie alle Tests der R9 290(X) von um 250-270W sprechen... Generelle Tendenz ist aber trotzdem ersichlich.


 
Zunächst einmal kommt es auf das Game an, mit dem man testet, desweiteren auf die Karte, denn nicht jede Karte verbraucht gleich viel und dann halt noch die Zeit, wie lange man den Test laufen lässt. (Hab bei Crysis nur 3-4 min getestet ehrlich gesagt und kam auf 170W). Wie dem auch sei, schau mal was Toms Hardware bei der 290 TriX gemessen hat und die messen wohl sehr viel genauer als alle anderen Hardwaretester, mit all ihrem Equipment. Leistungsaufnahme Gaming - UPDATE: AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der Board-Partner-Karten

Wie du siehst, kommen die auf einen durchschnittlichen Verbrauch von 215W beim Metro LL Gaming Loop, zudem kommt hinzu, dass meine Karte recht niedrige Spannungen anliegt auch @ stock im Vergleich zu anderen Karten der user hier, also denke ich, dass dies durchaus doch hinkommen könnte. Natürlich ist GPU Z nicht aufs Watt genau, zeigt aber einen etwaigen Wert.
Werde das ganze mal mit Metro LL testen nun, also Stock vs Profil 5, mal sehen was bei rum kommt, lasse auch bissl länger laufen nun.
Man spart schon extrem was ein, wenn man -81mV anlegt + mit dem PL das ganze absichert, dass der Takt gerade noch so erreicht wird.
Man verliert zwar wenige FPS, aber es geht ja nicht nur um den Stromverbrauch, die Karte wird auch deutlich leiser und kühler, was auch ein netter Nebeneffekt ist + eventuell langlebiger, zumindest theoretisch schon.
Natürlich ist dieses Konzept kein Zwang bzw es muss keiner so machen, aber da mir die Leistung reicht @ Full HD und ich nicht unbedingt alles auf ultra spielen muss (aber 99% meiner Spiele sind @ max Settings flüssig), bin ich den Weg des undervoltings gegangen, wenn es iwann nicht mehr reicht, wird halt zick zack der Regler auf 1200/1600MHz geknallt und fertig


----------



## derneuemann (20. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal kommt es auf das Game an, mit dem man testet, desweiteren auf die Karte, denn nicht jede Karte verbraucht gleich viel und dann halt noch die Zeit, wie lange man den Test laufen lässt. (Hab bei Crysis nur 3-4 min getestet ehrlich gesagt und kam auf 170W). Wie dem auch sei, schau mal was Toms Hardware bei der 290 TriX gemessen hat und die messen wohl sehr viel genauer als alle anderen Hardwaretester, mit all ihrem Equipment. Leistungsaufnahme Gaming - UPDATE: AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der Board-Partner-Karten
> 
> Wie du siehst, kommen die auf einen durchschnittlichen Verbrauch von 215W beim Metro LL Gaming Loop, zudem kommt hinzu, dass meine Karte recht niedrige Spannungen anliegt auch @ stock im Vergleich zu anderen Karten der user hier, also denke ich, dass dies durchaus doch hinkommen könnte. Natürlich ist GPU Z nicht aufs Watt genau, zeigt aber einen etwaigen Wert.
> Werde das ganze mal mit Metro LL testen nun, also Stock vs Profil 5, mal sehen was bei rum kommt, lasse auch bissl länger laufen nun.
> ...


 
Ich wollte dich auch nicht ansicken... Nur mit 170W kommt man halt nicht hin, wenn die Karten ( R9 290(X)) auf 99% ausgelastet sind und das es vom Spiel abhängt habe ich auch geschrieben. 
Und wenn ich mit mit einem Industrie Multimeter die Spannung und den Strom Messe und die Effizenz des Netzteils abziehe und ich mein System mit der letzten GPU vergleiche, wird schnell deutlich das rund +250W verbraten werden... Ohne hohe Spannung. Ich wollte auch nur darauf hinaus das die Werte von GPU-z nicht so genau sind! 

Bist du bei einer Messung von TH dabei gewesen, ich nicht! Von daher kann ich keine Aussage darüber treffen ob der Eine oder Andere genauer misst. 

Gerade mal in den verlinkten Test gesehen. Da steht bei der TriX ( die weniger verbraucht als alle anderen, in dem Test) mit 244W. Im Durchschnitt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich auch nicht ansicken... Nur mit 170W kommt man halt nicht hin, wenn die Karten ( R9 290(X)) auf 99% ausgelastet sind und das es vom Spiel abhängt habe ich auch geschrieben.
> Und wenn ich mit mit einem Industrie Multimeter die Spannung und den Strom Messe und die Effizenz des Netzteils abziehe und ich mein System mit der letzten GPU vergleiche, wird schnell deutlich das rund +250W verbraten werden... Ohne hohe Spannung. Ich wollte auch nur darauf hinaus das die Werte von GPU-z nicht so genau sind!
> 
> Bist du bei einer Messung von TH dabei gewesen, ich nicht! Von daher kann ich keine Aussage darüber treffen ob der Eine oder Andere genauer misst.
> ...


TH soll die besten Messungen haben. Modernste Technik.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Treiber halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, außer du nutzt den 14.9 (nicht 14.9.1) der soll viele Probleme gemacht haben...
> Kannst du noch etwas zu deinem System sagen (z.B. Netzteil)? Bevor du drüber nach denkst zurück zu schicken, sollte man erst mal sehen das es an nichts anderem liegt.



Ich habe den 14.9 druppe und auch keine Probleme....mhhh...sollte ich trotzdem den 14.9.1er nehmen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal kommt es auf das Game an, mit dem man testet, desweiteren auf die Karte, denn nicht jede Karte verbraucht gleich viel und dann halt noch die Zeit, wie lange man den Test laufen lässt. (Hab bei Crysis nur 3-4 min getestet ehrlich gesagt und kam auf 170W). Wie dem auch sei, schau mal was Toms Hardware bei der 290 TriX gemessen hat und die messen wohl sehr viel genauer als alle anderen Hardwaretester, mit all ihrem Equipment. Leistungsaufnahme Gaming - UPDATE: AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der Board-Partner-Karten
> 
> Wie du siehst, kommen die auf einen durchschnittlichen Verbrauch von 215W beim Metro LL Gaming Loop, zudem kommt hinzu, dass meine Karte recht niedrige Spannungen anliegt auch @ stock im Vergleich zu anderen Karten der user hier, also denke ich, dass dies durchaus doch hinkommen könnte. Natürlich ist GPU Z nicht aufs Watt genau, zeigt aber einen etwaigen Wert.
> Werde das ganze mal mit Metro LL testen nun, also Stock vs Profil 5, mal sehen was bei rum kommt, lasse auch bissl länger laufen nun.
> ...



So ist es....ich nutze nur noch 980/1250mhz -44mv ~1,04v. Dabei  drehen meine vapo nur auf 20-25% das sind komischerweise gleiche Umdrehungen...also gleich laut.....was heißt laut...ich höre nix :0)


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich habe den 14.9 druppe und auch keine Probleme....mhhh...sollte ich trotzdem den 14.9.1er nehmen?


 
Wenn alles funkt, warum wechseln?


----------



## Duvar (20. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich auch nicht ansicken... Nur mit 170W kommt man halt nicht hin, wenn die Karten ( R9 290(X)) auf 99% ausgelastet sind und das es vom Spiel abhängt habe ich auch geschrieben.
> Und wenn ich mit mit einem Industrie Multimeter die Spannung und den Strom Messe und die Effizenz des Netzteils abziehe und ich mein System mit der letzten GPU vergleiche, wird schnell deutlich das rund +250W verbraten werden... Ohne hohe Spannung. Ich wollte auch nur darauf hinaus das die Werte von GPU-z nicht so genau sind!
> 
> Bist du bei einer Messung von TH dabei gewesen, ich nicht! Von daher kann ich keine Aussage darüber treffen ob der Eine oder Andere genauer misst.
> ...


 
Hast du vllt das Resultat der 290*X* TriX verwechselt mit dem der 290 TriX? Die 2. Karte dort im Test ist gemeint und bei mir steht da AVG 215W.
Ausserdem, was heißt hier ob ich dabei gewesen bin? Warst du etwa bei allen Testern dabei gewesen bis Dato?
PCGH hatte letztens eine Karte die richtig mies war beim Verbrauch verglichen mit den Ergebnissen der anderen Redaktionen/Tester, dies nur nebenbei.
Multimeter Messungen sind ein Witz gegenüber dem was TH dort für Messgeräte benutzt, die messen dort echt richtig extrem und mit Aufwand ohne Ende.
Wie dem auch sei, soll jetzt ja keine Diskussion sein, also lass uns bitte mal wieder chillen, ha ja selber gesagt das GPU Z nicht aufs Watt genaue Daten liefert.

Hier mal meine Metro LL Resultate:

Immer eine direkte Gegenüberstellung:

Fangen wir mal mit der durchschnittlich angelegten Spannung und Verbrauch an.
Als erstes kommt das Resultat @ stock, also ab Werk, danach die Werte nach dem UV.

1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun sehen wir hier, dass die durchschnittlich angelegte Spannung @ stock, 60mV höher ausfällt und der durchschnittliche Verbrauch einen Unterschied von 43,5W aufweist, dies mag auf den ersten Blick nicht nennenswert hoch ausfallen, aber bzgl der Lautstärke und der Temps wird dies eine wichtige Rolle spielen, was eine gute Überleitung zu den max Werten ist.

Nun vergleichen wir mal die maximal angelegten Werte, wie verändert sich die Temperatur der GPU und VRMs/Fanspeed etc.
Beginne wieder mit den max Werten @ stock, danach kommen die max Werte nach dem undervolten.


3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wir nun als erstes feststellen ist, dass die Temperaturen / Fanspeed sowohl prozentual, also auch von den Umdrehungen (RPM) her, deutliche Unterschiede aufweisen. Während man nach dem UV, extrem leise und kühl fährt (RPM nur +200 im Vergleich zu den idle RPM gestiegen. idle = 1440 RPM), flippt die Karte @ stock aus, wird deutlich heißer und dreht mal richtig auf, mal mir nix dir nix, wird @ stock im Vergleich zum UV Resultat zusätzlich 552 RPM mehr angelegt, die Differenz von den idle RPMs steigt auf über 752+, was nicht mehr leise ist, soviel sei gewiss. Der max Verbrauch sinkt hierbei um 44,2W, alle anderen Werte könnt ihr ja den Bildern entnehmen.

Das ganze wurde realisiert mit so gut wie kaum FPS Verlust (@ max Settings), vllt 1 FPS Unterschied.
Die Karte also auf Standard laufen zu lassen ist mMn nicht so sinnvoll, denn da schlummert so viel Potential, was genutzt werden kann, ganz Unabhängig von dem Stromverbrauch, welchen man einspart, denn all diese Sachen (Temps/Spannung/Lautstärke usw) sind ja miteinander gekoppelt, sprich mit dem UV schont man also nicht nur seine Kasse, sondern deutlich mehr.

Deswegen lohnt es sich schon die Mühe zu machen und wenn wir da alle an einem Strang ziehen und uns gegenseitig unterstützen, können wir unsere Karten ganz gut optimieren, deswegen habe ich auch den längeren Beitrag verfasst, welcher ein extremeres UV ermöglichen sollte, wir müssen halt nur den idle Black Screen bekämpfen, dann öffnen sich die Pforten zu weitaus geringeren Spannungen.


Edit:

Leute, was sehen da meine Äuglein? 
Relativ neue Version vom Trixx (7.Sep. 2014) SAPPHIRE TRI-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 OC(UEFI) (unter Download)
-200mV und deutlich geringere Taktraten und Spannungen möglich im Vergleich zum MSI Afterburner.
Hier mal ein Screenshot, zum Vergleich, der AVG Verbrauch lag beim Furmark bei minimalsten Settings des Afterburners bei und nun schaut das Trixx Resultat nach 5 min an, wobei hier nicht AVG angezeigt wird im Screen sondern der max Verbrauch von 66,3W, bei angelegten 0,836V 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Plus ein idle screenshot, schaut mal auf die anliegende Spannung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS Trixx (das Tool stürzt ab wenn ich dort auf Settings klicke, hab Windows 8.1)
Richtig Buggy das Tool bei mir, aber die Spannungen weiter senken kann man auf jeden Fall und dies scheint zu klappen, hab mal meinem Profil 2 "!-200mV" verpasst direkt BS 
Vorteil bis Dato, mehr Einsparung im idle, den Rest teste ich grad.

Ok Profil 2 getestet, konnte nochmals 6W einsparen und die AVG Spannung bissl senken, nun bin ich aber wirklich am Limit, bei 1100MHz Speichertakt kann ich maximal -106mV geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf Seite 1100 könnt ihr nochmal die Vergleichswerte welche mit dem MSI Afterburner möglich waren hinzuziehen. (vorher 129,5W AVG Verbrauch bei 0,890 AVG Spannung)


Letztes Update: Auch bei Profil 3 sind weiter 6W Einsparung möglich mit -106mV, bin echt zufrieden und wirklich wohl am Limit. (vorher 140W AVG Verbrauch, jetzt 134W)
Klar sind 6W nicht die Welt, aber auf die ohne hin schon gut optimierte Karte, weitere 6W rauszukitzeln, sollte nicht verkehrt sein, zumal sich wenige Watt Unterschied schon deutlich in der Temp und Lautstärke wiederspiegeln, wie wir gesehen haben. Nun will ich euch aber auch net mehr nerven mit meinen Tests 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSharper (20. Oktober 2014)

Sind die nicht verdammt laut? Meine NF A14 PWM sind zu dritt lauter als die Noiseblocker PK2 zu neunt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Sind die nicht verdammt laut? Meine NF A14 PWM sind zu dritt lauter als die Noiseblocker PK2 zu neunt



Noiseblocker sind cool :0)


----------



## CSharper (20. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Noiseblocker sind cool :0)




Jo Nocuta fand ich eig. auch cool nur sind sie im Vergleich ziemlich laut.Ok wird an der Luftdurchströmungsmenge liegen.


----------



## derneuemann (20. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hast du vllt das Resultat der 290*X* TriX verwechselt mit dem der 290 TriX? Die 2. Karte dort im Test ist gemeint und bei mir steht da AVG 215W.
> Ausserdem, was heißt hier ob ich dabei gewesen bin? Warst du etwa bei allen Testern dabei gewesen bis Dato?
> PCGH hatte letztens eine Karte die richtig mies war beim Verbrauch verglichen mit den Ergebnissen der anderen Redaktionen/Tester, dies nur nebenbei.
> Multimeter Messungen sind ein Witz gegenüber dem was TH dort für Messgeräte benutzt, die messen dort echt richtig extrem und mit Aufwand ohne Ende.
> ...


 
Jupp, ich sprach von 290X... Ich denke wir könnten endlos weiter diskutieren, bringt aber nichts... Da keiner von uns bei den Messungen dabei ist...war. 
PS:Aber schon komisch das mein System von 7970@1,2GHz kommend mit der R9 290X @ STock schon mehr Verbraucht... Entschuldige, konnte nicht widerstehen 

Noctua Lüfter sind genau so viel lauter, wie sie bei erhöhten Widerstand auch mehr Luft durch drücken...


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Oktober 2014)

Bitte wie kann man nochmals den Takt bei der R9 290 fix in Stein meißeln
Da gabe es ja mal einen eigenen Thread dazu.
Meine R9 290 Turboduo ist nun kühler aber haltet den Takt eben nicht ganz. 915 - 975 Mhz schwankt immer obwohl OHNE Untervolting nun "nur" mehr 84 Grad heiss wird mit 92% Lüfter.Will nun keine andere mehr kaufen, da ich im Frühling eh wieder wechsle auf die Neue AMD Generation.
Habe die Platte fester angezogen mit der blosen Hand, da ich jene Karte derzeit nicht aus meinem Gehäuse bekomme  
Nase vom PCI-Express ist nur knapp 6mm vom CPU Lüfter entfernt und bekomme jene nicht mehr ab.

Bin eh schon mit Messer heute 2-3 mal abgerutscht und auf das Mainboard Platinenlayout gekommen und 2 mal gar an der Grafikkarte angestoßen...  (Habe ich da vielleicht etwas beschädigt dass Takt nicht mehr ganz gehalten werden kann)?
Diese Platte an der Turboduo Rückseite verdeckt die ganze Halterungsnase und komm nicht mehr dazu jene aufzumachen, am ehesten wohl mit einem geradem Platik-Lineal ...
Sine eben nur mehr knappe 2 mm wo ich das Lineal aufliegen lassen kann. (Richtung CPU Kühler)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte wie kann man nochmals den Takt bei der R9 290 fix in Stein meißeln
> Da gabe es ja mal einen eigenen Thread dazu.
> Meine R9 290 Turboduo ist nun kühler aber haltet den Takt eben nicht ganz. 915 - 975 Mhz schwankt immer obwohl OHNE Untervolting nun "nur" mehr 84 Grad heiss wird mit 92% Lüfter.Will nun keine andere mehr kaufen, da ich im Frühling eh wieder wechsle auf die Neue AMD Generation.
> Habe die Platte fester angezogen mit der blosen Hand, da ich jene Karte derzeit nicht aus meinem Gehäuse bekomme
> ...


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2014)

Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber such dir mal jemand Erfahrenen.
Wenn ich schon höre, dass du mit dem Messer da rumfingerst.
Da solltest du es lieber ganz sein lassen.
Und warum baust du nicht einfach den CPU Kühler aus, dann hast auch Platz.


----------



## Fox2010 (21. Oktober 2014)

*ATIR290*
Warum gehste da auch mit dem messer ran 
Kannste mal ein Bild machen, kommst du mit dem zeigefinger an die eine nase von rechts wo der kühler sitz?

Wenn du mit dem Zeigefinger an die Nase kommst aber sie sich nicht runterdrücken läst zum öffnen musst du mit der linken hand unter die Karte und ihn ertasten und mit der linken drückst du wärend du rechts runter drückst die Nase nach hinten (schieben da reicht der rand, muss nicht von oben sein geht ja unter der Karte nicht) wenn die Nase so ist wie bei dem Board MSI Z87-G43 GAMING Sockel 1150 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Meine Karte hat auch ne Backplatte wenn der Kühler nicht so breit ist und du ran kommst sollte sie so aufgehen bei mir bekommste die durch bloßen drücken auch nicht auf, wie oben beschrieben gehts aber ohne probleme ist nur etwas gefummel mit den fingern daran, wenn der Kühler so breit ist das man garnicht mehr ran kommt auch kein stück oder die Finger zu dick sind dann muss der Küher wie oben beschrieben halt ab, warum fuchtelt man da rum und macht sich alles kaputt als ein paar Minuten arbeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (21. Oktober 2014)

Bekomme meine Karte auch nicht raus, hab schon mit dem Kochlöffel versucht die Nase runter zu drücken, nun habe ich die Bolognese auf der Karte und auf dem Mainboard, ist das schlimm? 
Wat solls, zur Not das komplette Mainboard mit Käse bestreuen und ne Bolognese Pizza draus machen.
Musste echt lachen bei deiner Aktion, obwohl ich eher heulen sollte, hab direkt Kopfkino bekommen und die geilsten Phantasien gehabt wie du siehst.

915-975MHz sind doch ok, zumindest höherer Takt wie bei mir zu 99% anliegt.
Das mit dem Messer war aber echt keine gute Idee, wie schon gesagt, zur Not bau den kak CPU Kühler raus, hast zwar bissl mehr Arbeit, aber besser als mit dem MESSER dort rumzueiern, am besten noch während der Rechner läuft


----------



## CSOger (21. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte wie kann man nochmals den Takt bei der R9 290 fix in Stein meißeln
> Da gabe es ja mal einen eigenen Thread dazu.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte wie kann man nochmals den Takt bei der R9 290 fix in Stein meißeln
> Da gabe es ja mal einen eigenen Thread dazu.
> Meine R9 290 Turboduo ist nun kühler aber haltet den Takt eben nicht ganz. 915 - 975 Mhz schwankt immer obwohl OHNE Untervolting nun "nur" mehr 84 Grad heiss wird mit 92% Lüfter.Will nun keine andere mehr kaufen, da ich im Frühling eh wieder wechsle auf die Neue AMD Generation.
> Habe die Platte fester angezogen mit der blosen Hand, da ich jene Karte derzeit nicht aus meinem Gehäuse bekomme
> ...


Dich sollte man zum Ritter schlagen. 

Schon einmal probiert, mit den Fingern unter den Kühler zu fahren? Sprich von unten ran gehen und dann zur Nase vortasten. Anders ging es bei mir auch nicht mit der VaporX und PCS+.


----------



## derneuemann (21. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> TH soll die besten Messungen haben. Modernste Technik.[/QUOTE
> Warum? Bitte, wenn dann erläutern. Wenn der Strom und die Spannung der 12V Leitungen in der 8Pol und 6Pol Leitung + STrom/Spannung in dem PCIe Stecker gemessen wird, an welcher Stelle soll das bitte nicht genau sein. Ok, gehen wir von Handelsüblichen Messgeräten aus, sagen wir mal 1,5 Messtoleranz auf den Messwert. Da zwei Messungen, hat man eine maximale Abweichung von 3,0225%. Das sind widerum auf ermittelte 250W rund 7,55W.
> 
> ATIR290, habe das gerade schon im HwLuxx gelesen. Mein Gott, wollte das gar nicht kommentieren. Wenn man zwei Linke Hände hat, sollte man einen Freund fragen.


----------



## X2theZ (21. Oktober 2014)

jetzt haut nicht noch auf den auf dem boden liegenden *ATIR290 *auch noch drauf 
der arme is eh schon gestraft genug. wenn man eh nicht helfen will, weil man sich denkt "selber schuld", dann kann man sich das posten auch verkneifen.


----------



## Rock2et (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
habe mir die msi r9 290x gaming zu gelegt. Jetzt hab ich das Problem das der Pc einfriert. Hab schon neues Netzteil mit 750 W eingebaut. W7 ultimate 64 bit neu aufgesetzt auf frische ssd. Neuste treiber von amd installiert. Gestern ging es für eine runde BF 4 unter volllast und nach beenden hing sich das System auf also es frierte ein. Aber kein black oder bluescreen. Nach Neustart ca 4- 5 min wieder eingefroren.  Ich hoffe das es die Kraka ist. Die werde ich heute tauschen wo ich sie gekauft habe. Kann jemand hilfreiche Tips oder Lösung geben an was es liegen könnte?
System infos: asrock 890gx extreme 3 mainoard,MSI R9 290x gaming,  Phenom II x4 955, 2 x2 gb crucial ddr3 1333, 750 W Thermaltake!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Oktober 2014)

Rock2et schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe mir die msi r9 290x gaming zu gelegt. Jetzt hab ich das Problem das der Pc einfriert. Hab schon neues Netzteil mit 750 W eingebaut. W7 ultimate 64 bit neu aufgesetzt auf frische ssd. Neuste treiber von amd installiert. Gestern ging es für eine runde BF 4 unter volllast und nach beenden hing sich das System auf also es frierte ein. Aber kein black oder bluescreen. Nach Neustart ca 4- 5 min wieder eingefroren.  Ich hoffe das es die Kraka ist. Die werde ich heute tauschen wo ich sie gekauft habe. Kann jemand hilfreiche Tips oder Lösung geben an was es liegen könnte?
> System infos: asrock 890gx extreme mainoard,MSI R9 290x gaming,  Phenom II x4, 4gb Ram, 750 w Nt Thermaltake!


Das Netzteil kannst gleich wieder umtauschen.


----------



## derneuemann (21. Oktober 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> jetzt haut nicht noch auf den auf dem boden liegenden *ATIR290 *auch noch drauf
> der arme is eh schon gestraft genug. wenn man eh nicht helfen will, weil man sich denkt "selber schuld", dann kann man sich das posten auch verkneifen.


 
Manchmal helfen klare Worte mehr, als Ermutigungen weiter zu machen.


----------



## derneuemann (21. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil kannst gleich wieder umtauschen.


 
Warum?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Oktober 2014)

Weil das thermaltake von sirfa hergestellt wird. Dazu hat es ziemlich hohe restwelligkeit auf der 3.3v Schiene was deiner Hardware nicht gut tut. Dazu ist es total über dimensioniert. Schutzschaltungen greifen bei dem ding auch nicht so gut. Lieber ein Bequiet E10 500w


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Pseudoephedrin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TH soll die besten Messungen haben. Modernste Technik.
> ...


Und um die 7,55W geht es schon mal. Und begründet habe ich doch auch. 

TH beste Messungen, da modernste Technik.


----------



## derneuemann (21. Oktober 2014)

TH kann an der Stelle nicht genauer messen. Außerdem ist eine Behauptung keine Begründung! Bitte, wo ist die Technik moderner, wo genauer? Wenn ich mir den Messaufbau von PCGH z.B. ansehe kann ein anderes Verfahren nicht genauer sein! Außer in den Messgeräten. Die 7,55W sind nicht worum es hier geht. Hier war die Rede davon, das eine R9 290 nur 215W verbraucht und das sind zu den Messungen von PCGH z.B. rund 50W unterschied. 

Du kannst gerne mal Versuchen genauere Messgeräte zu kaufen, das wird aber nichts....

Danke R4Z0R1911, für die Erklärung! Nur warum war mir nicht eindeutig genug...


----------



## Rock2et (21. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Weil das thermaltake von sirfa hergestellt wird. Dazu hat es ziemlich hohe restwelligkeit auf der 3.3v Schiene was deiner Hardware nicht gut tut. Dazu ist es total über dimensioniert. Schutzschaltungen greifen bei dem ding auch nicht so gut. Lieber ein Bequiet E10 500w


 
Liegt das denn an dem Netzteil das die Kraka abschaltet?
oder luegt es gar am mainboard ...pci e 2.0 steckplatz?


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Weil das thermaltake von sirfa hergestellt wird. Dazu hat es ziemlich hohe restwelligkeit auf der 3.3v Schiene was deiner Hardware nicht gut tut. Dazu ist es total über dimensioniert. Schutzschaltungen greifen bei dem ding auch nicht so gut. Lieber ein Bequiet E10 500w



... wo hast du Belege zu deiner Aussage? Teste?


----------



## derneuemann (21. Oktober 2014)

Rock2et schrieb:


> Liegt das denn an dem Netzteil das die Kraka abschaltet?


 
Ich denke eigentlich eher nicht, jedoch ist vieles möglich. Hast du ein anderes Netzteil zum ausprobieren? Oder kannst dir eines leihen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... wo hast du Belege zu deiner Aussage? Teste?


Gibt genug Tests die das bestätigen. Google einfach mal. (bin am Handy).
Warum wohl ist das TT so Billig.

Das E10 hat DCDC gute Caps und ist um weiten besser. 500w reichen hier locker aus.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2014)

Zitat aus einem Test : "dass Thermaltake bietet so eine gute Garantie.  Diese Eigenschaften zusammen mit Industriestandard Schutz machen die SP-750M Netzteil 
ein großer Wert in den Mainstream-Markt.   Der Thermaltake SP-750M Netzteil verdient die Gold-Auszeichnung  HiTechLegion für seine Garantie, Preisgestaltung, 
flexible Verkabelung  und ausgezeichnete Spannungsregelung."  Ich lese, es taugt wirklich nichts 

Aber weg von OT zur 290X. Habe mal 2 Stunden BF4 mit -62mV gespielt. ... und das mit dem TT


----------



## derneuemann (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe gestern auch nochmal BF4 gezockt mit +50mV bei 1180MHz und noch nicht final getestet. Aber sieht schon mal gut aus! Mal gucken was ich für 1,2GHz so brauche.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Zitat aus einem Test : "dass Thermaltake bietet so eine gute Garantie.  Diese Eigenschaften zusammen mit Industriestandard Schutz machen die SP-750M Netzteil
> ein großer Wert in den Mainstream-Markt.   Der Thermaltake SP-750M Netzteil verdient die Gold-Auszeichnung  HiTechLegion für seine Garantie, Preisgestaltung,
> flexible Verkabelung  und ausgezeichnete Spannungsregelung."  Ich lese, es taugt wirklich nichts
> 
> Aber weg von OT zur 290X. Habe mal 2 Stunden BF4 mit -62mV gespielt. ... und das mit dem TT





> Die Ergebnisse der Restwelligkeitsmessung dieses Probanden zeigen problematische Werte auf der 3,3-Volt-Leitung. Während die anderen Schienen immer innerhalb des zulässigen Bereiches liegen, ist die Restwelligkeit bereits bei 20 Prozent Auslastung zu hoch.
> 
> Sicher, die 3,3-Volt-Schiene wird in vielen modernen Rechnern kaum noch belastet, trotzdem erwarten wir in dieser Disziplin spezifikationskonforme Resultate unter allen Bedingungen. Die gemessene Überschreitung liegt nicht im akut gefährlichen Bereich, langfristige Probleme können wir hingegen nicht ausschließen.
> 
> ...




Das Netzteil ist und bleibt SCHROTT. Frag doch die Netzteil Profis hier im Forum


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist und bleibt SCHROTT. Frag doch die Netzteil Profis hier im Forum




....olk, solange der Schrott läuft. Thema hier ENDE


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Oktober 2014)

Streitet euch nicht :0)


----------



## beren2707 (21. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jungs und Mädels, lagert bitte ausführlichere Diskussionen ums Netzteil zur 290(X) bitte entweder in einen eigenen Thread im Unterforum oder in den Netzteil-Diskussionsthread aus. Hier wird das einfach zu OT.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2014)

sag ich doch.... ENDE ..und .... wer streitet hier? ... wir sind nur nicht einer Meinung .... ist doch legitim.


----------



## Euda (21. Oktober 2014)

Habe gestern mal ein wenig GRID Autosport mit dem XBOX 360-Controller gedaddelt - das ganze mit diversen Treiber-Tweaks, Downsampling sowie SSAA. Dabei schaltete ich kurzum mal die Spannungsregelung frei, setzte recht 'blind' ein Offset von +80mV im MSI Afterburner und ließ die 290X bei 1115/1300 MHz rechnen. Habe hierzu mal ein Video, welches auch die Temperaturen mit dem Accelero Hybrid neben anderen OSD-Infos offenlegt. Das Spiel lohnt sich dabei sehr und stellt insgesamt ein deutlich abgerundeteres GRID 2 dar, mit dem man, ob nun mit oder ohne Wheel (mein G27 ist z.Z. dank verstorbenen Netzteil obsolet), stundenlang Spaß haben kann. Insbesondere das Handling wurde im Vergleich zum Vorgänger verbessert.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V412Bvoa_v4


----------



## noname545 (21. Oktober 2014)

@Duvar danke für den Tipp mit Trixx Unter -200mV liegt 0.750V (Last 0,9V) an dabei wird der Verbrauch extrem gesenkt, und zwar so extrem das es mich schon gewundert hat. 
Leider Müsste ich den Speicher auf 1050Mhz senken, der Fps Einbruch ist so klein das man nichts merkt.


----------



## Rock2et (21. Oktober 2014)

Trotzdem bin ich mit meinem Problem immer noch nicht schlauer  außer mir sagen zu müssen ich hätt ebilligen Schrott gekauft!!!
Ich wollte eigentlich unter euch " Technikprofis" wissen was dieses einfrieren verursacht? Das NT schließe ich mal aus da dieses Problem mit meiner alten nie auftrat und alles stabil lief. D.h. nie einen Absturz oder frezze gehabt. Kauft man sich eine Highend karte und dann is das auch nur " billiger Schrott " oder was?


----------



## Duvar (21. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> @Duvar danke für den Tipp mit Trixx Unter -200mV liegt 0.750V (Last 0,9V) an dabei wird der Verbrauch extrem gesenkt, und zwar so extrem das es mich schon gewundert hat.
> Leider Müsste ich den Speicher auf 1050Mhz senken, der Fps Einbruch ist so klein das man nichts merkt.


 
Na welche Taktraten haste angelegt?
Ich habe den sweet spot für -200mV beim Speicher noch nicht gesucht.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mal den Verbrauch des PC verglichen. Bei -62mV liegt der Verbrauch bei 360 - 390 W, bei @stock sind es zwischen 405 und 430 W. (Energiemeßgerät)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal den Verbrauch des PC verglichen. Bei -62mV liegt der Verbrauch bei 360 - 390 W, bei @stock sind es zwischen 405 und 430 W. (Energiemeßgerät)



also ich habe mit meinem Energiemeßgerät max 250watt in BF4 MP bei 980/1250mhz@-44mv (~1,04v) mit minimalen umdrehunegen meiner vapo luffis....immer alles locker unter 80 grad


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2014)

Rock2et schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich mit meinem Problem immer noch nicht schlauer  außer mir sagen zu müssen ich hätt ebilligen Schrott gekauft!!!
> Ich wollte eigentlich unter euch " Technikprofis" wissen was dieses einfrieren verursacht? Das NT schließe ich mal aus da dieses Problem mit meiner alten nie auftrat und alles stabil lief. D.h. nie einen Absturz oder frezze gehabt. Kauft man sich eine Highend karte und dann is das auch nur " billiger Schrott " oder was?



 Warum schliesst du das NT aus?
Nur weill es mit der alten Karte funktioniert hat, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es mit der neuen auch geht.


----------



## Duvar (21. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> also ich habe mit meinem Energiemeßgerät max 250watt in BF4 MP bei 980/1250mhz@-44mv (~1,04v) mit minimalen umdrehunegen meiner vapo luffis....immer alles locker unter 80 grad


 
Haben ja dasselbe System weitesgehend, kannst du mal bitte mein Setting messen?
Taktraten siehste ja hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1100.html#post6887665
Spiele meist mit Profil 2 Settings, wenn du Bock hast, kannste gleich alle testen bzw durch dein Messgerät jagen.


----------



## noname545 (21. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na welche Taktraten haste angelegt?
> Ich habe den sweet spot für -200mV beim Speicher noch nicht gesucht.



habe bis jetzt kein langzeit Test durchgeführt aber zur Zeit läuft die Karte mit 900/1000 @-100mV. Dabei erreiche ich selten die 65°C Marke. Was mich wundert, dass die VRM Temps so kühl bleiben, maximal 70°C und der VRM 2 immer aber immer nur 1-2°C wärmer ist.  Kann den Werten in GPUz nicht ganz Trauen, lese hier von Temperaturen von über 100°C

aber die -200mV werde ich wohl nicht auf dauer mitmachen, da es mir mit zwei Programmen zu blöd wird


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2014)

Lohnt sich schon mit TriXX. Mein Ziel war es, mein Profil 2 aus dem Afterburner zu optimieren, was die durchschnittliche Spannung und den Verbrauch angeht.
Kann leider keine Bilder hochladen, hole ich morgen nach, geht iwie net als Anhang, iwas stimmt net mit dem Forum, wie dem auch sei.

Afterburner P2: 775/1100 bei -100mV und -30% PL resultierten in ca 130W avg Verbrauch / 0,890V avg Spannung und 133 avg FPS bei Furmark.

TriXX: 825/900 bei -150mV und -35% PL resultierten in genau 115W avg Verbrauch / 0,846V avg Spannung und 133 avvg FPS bei Furmark.

Es ist also möglich den Verbrauch weiter zu senken, bei gleichbleibenden FPS, wie das in Games aussehen wird, muss ich noch testen.
Glaub ich werde zum übertakten demnächst wieder nur TriXX nutzen, scheint einiges zu bringen.
Um -150mV anzulegen (muss bei Trixx -156 einstellen, damit es bei -150 landet), muss ich den Speichertakt auf 900 senken, bissl mehr ging auch, wollte aber noch ein kleines Polster haben.


----------



## derneuemann (22. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> @Duvar danke für den Tipp mit Trixx Unter -200mV liegt 0.750V (Last 0,9V) an dabei wird der Verbrauch extrem gesenkt, und zwar so extrem das es mich schon gewundert hat.
> Leider Müsste ich den Speicher auf 1050Mhz senken, der Fps Einbruch ist so klein das man nichts merkt.


 
Also ich habe auch schon mit undervolting experimentiert bei Speichertakt 1100MHz. Da waren Fps verluste von min 10% zu messen. Ich denke es hängt stark am Spiel, wie sehr es zu merken ist! Verallgemeinern kann man glaube ich nicht.

@evgasüchtiger: Also 250W ist schon verdammt wenig. Mein System genehmigt sich bei BF4 MP 64Spieler z.B. Pearl Market um die 360W aus der Dose. Bei CPU und GPU @Stock. GPU bei 850MHz mit UV rund 300W. 
 In Crysis 3 SP sind es etwa 20W mehr.
Update: Mit Wakü liegen alle ergebnisse jetzt rund 15-25W niedriger. Aufgrund der deutlich geringeren Temperaturen wohl.

@Rock2et: 100% ausschließen kann man das Netzteil wirklich nicht, nur weil es in der vorherigen Konfiguration lief. Wolltest du die Karte nicht schon getauscht haben? 
Fahr zu einem freundlichen PC Laden oder Kumpel bau dir leihweise ein anderes Netzteil ein und dann kannst du schon mal das ausschließen oder hast den Fehler gefunden! Dann gehts weiter... einen Schritt nach dem Anderen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2014)

so mit -75mv (weniger geht nett ) und -19PL mit 950/1100mhz max 258 watt..crysis3 braucht wirklich mehr saft...habe ca 20min laufen lassen..so muss nun schnell zur arbeit

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


 habe eigentlich auch einen sreenshot im game gemacht...aber irgendwie wurde der nicht gespeichert


----------



## derneuemann (22. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so mit -75mv (weniger geht nett ) und -19PL mit 950/1100mhz max 258 watt..crysis3 braucht wirklich mehr saft...habe ca 20min laufen lassen..so muss nun schnell zur arbeit
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


 
Aber du nutzt kein Vsync oder sonstige begrenzer? Wenn nicht, dann alle Achtung. Dann ist dein Restsystem extrem sparsam...


----------



## Captn (22. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich will mir jetzt auch ne 290 holen. Welche wäre denn rein leistungstechnisch der Bringer, auch was das Taktpotenzial betrifft (weiß ja, dass das von Chip zu Chip variiert, aber vlt gibt es da ja nen paar Kandidaten)?


----------



## derneuemann (22. Oktober 2014)

Sapphire Vapor, aber Taktpotential kann man nicht sagen...
Manche brauchen +100mV für 1150MHz, andere brauchen +-0mV für 1150MHz.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Aber du nutzt kein Vsync oder sonstige begrenzer? Wenn nicht, dann alle Achtung. Dann ist dein Restsystem extrem sparsam...



nein habe ich noch nie genutzt


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Oktober 2014)

... welches ist der VRM1, der große? Oder  der kleinere?


----------



## ebastler (22. Oktober 2014)

VRM1 ist die lange Wandlerreihe nahe den PCIe 6+8pin Steckern.
Der kleine Wandler nahe der Slotblende ist VRM2


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> VRM1 ist die lange Wandlerreihe nahe den PCIe 6+8pin Steckern.
> Der kleine Wandler nahe der Slotblende ist VRM2



ok ... danke ... da muss ich mal schauen, die wird extrem heiß, gegenüber vorher.

und 2. SUCHE Testperonen...  wer kann mal die Version der normal und über BIOSse vergleichen? 
Bei der Ref von Club3D waren die verschieden bei der royalKing sind die identisch ... ausgelesen mit GPU-Z


----------



## Captn (22. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Sapphire Vapor, aber Taktpotential kann man nicht sagen...
> Manche brauchen +100mV für 1150MHz, andere brauchen +-0mV für 1150MHz.


Alles klar, danke. Ich hatte die auch schon im Blick, auch wegen des Kühlers, wobei ich mit einem Kühlerumbau auch keine Probleme hätte .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich will mir jetzt auch ne 290 holen. Welche wäre denn rein leistungstechnisch der Bringer, auch was das Taktpotenzial betrifft (weiß ja, dass das von Chip zu Chip variiert, aber vlt gibt es da ja nen paar Kandidaten)?


 
Eine dieser Karten mit der 2. Revision vom PCB (LF R29FA). Bei manchen müsstest du dann aber noch den Kühler tauschen.


----------



## Captn (22. Oktober 2014)

Auf nen Umbau hab ich ja gerade richtig Lust, auch wenn ich das noch nie wirklich gemacht habe . Wird aber kein Problem, denke ich .


----------



## derneuemann (22. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Auf nen Umbau hab ich ja gerade richtig Lust, auch wenn ich das noch nie wirklich gemacht habe . Wird aber kein Problem, denke ich .


 
Wenn du richtig Bock auf einen Umbau hast, warum dann nicht eine Wasserkühlung ausprobieren?


----------



## Captn (22. Oktober 2014)

Weil das dann doch ordentlich ins Budget schlägt  und mein Gehäuse aufgrund des Platzmangels dafür unbrauchbar erscheint.


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so mit -75mv (weniger geht nett ) und -19PL mit 950/1100mhz max 258 watt..crysis3 braucht wirklich mehr saft...habe ca 20min laufen lassen..so muss nun schnell zur arbeit
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Test und sry für den Stress den ich dir gemacht hab.

Nun zu meinen Ergebnissen:

Ich habe alles mit Crysis 3 auf Stabilität getestet, leider sind -150mV und die angelegten Taktraten nicht stabil genug, man kann zwar vllt 20min spielen, aber iwann stürzt es ab.
Deswegen musste ich alles überarbeiten, wieder mal 
Wie auch immer hier mal meine 4 neuen Taktraten bzw Profile, welche bei TriXX abgespeichert sind.

1. 320/150 bei -200mV (Trixx legt dann -193mV an) -50% PL, warum 320 Coretakt, erzähle ich weiter unten.
2. 835/925 bei -131mV (angelegt 137mV bei Trixx, Trixx zieht nach dem Apply klicken immer bissl ab) bei -35% PL
3. 950/1250 bei -67mV (real -62mV) -15% PL
4. 1025/1275 bei -43mV (real -37mV) 0% PL

Wie gesagt, habe alles mit Crysis 3 auf Stabilität getestet, obwohl ich bei Furmark ohne jegliche Probleme deutlich extremer undervolten konnte.
Hier mal ein Beispiel, was ich gestern schon zeigen wollte: (net Crysis 3 stable)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu guter Letzt noch eine weitere wichtige Sache, die ich ansprechen möchte. Viele von uns schauen sicherlich Videos/Filme/Serien etc auf dem Rechner...
Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass optimierte idle Taktraten auch wichtiger sind als gedacht, ihr könnt den Test gerne selber machen.
Geht auf youtube oder sonst wo hin und startet ein HD Video im Vollbildmodus, und lasst GPU Z mal nebenher laufen.
Ich persönlich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so einen Unterschied gibt, weil ich dachte, ach im idle wird eh wenig verbraucht und wird schon kaum einen Unterschied geben, doch ich wurde besseren Belehrt.
Bevor ich euch die Vergleichsbilder poste, kurz noch eine Sache zu meinem Profil 1 und warum ich dort anstelle von 300/150, 320/150 angelegt hab, denn ohne diese 20MHz mehr, laggt das Video ohne Ende.

Hier mal mein verblüffendes Ergebnis, bei exakt selbem Video, stock vs optimiert:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für Leute, die sehr oft und lange Videos schauen, sollten hier eventuell Hand anlegen.
Um bei TriXX auf 320/150 zu kommen, muss man jedes mal das Minimum einstellen, auf apply klicken, danach kann man weiter runter und das ganze Spielchen muss man 3-4 mal machen, bis man dort angelangt ist.
Obwohl ich 320/120 im Profil abgespeichert hab, steht wenn ich es lade 500/600 dort, also nur zur Info, nicht das ihr euch wundert.
Das wars erstmal von mir, werde diese Settings nun über mehrere Tage testen, weil nur mit Crysis 3 / Furmark auf Stabilität zu testen, ist zu wenig.


----------



## derneuemann (22. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Weil das dann doch ordentlich ins Budget schlägt  und mein Gehäuse aufgrund des Platzmangels dafür unbrauchbar erscheint.


 
Budget, ja ok aber mit in die nächste Welt kannst du es sowieso nicht nehmen  
Es gibt auch externe Lösungen! Ich nutze jetzt auch eine Externe, weil mein Gehäuse es auch nicht zulässt. 
Aber die Wakü ist unter Last so laut wie vorher der ganze Rechner im IDLE! Und GPU bei 1,2GHz unter 60°.

Ausgerechnet bei den R9 290(X) lohnt sich Kühlung!


----------



## Captn (22. Oktober 2014)

Das mit der Kühlung ist mir klar, aber extern will ich's nicht wirklich haben. Wenn kommt was fettes rein für alles . Aber vom Gehäuse will ich mich irgendwann trennen. Nur jetzt noch nicht, da ich das selbst lackiert habe .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das mit der Kühlung ist mir klar, aber extern will ich's nicht wirklich haben. Wenn kommt was fettes rein für alles . Aber vom Gehäuse will ich mich irgendwann trennen. Nur jetzt noch nicht, da ich das selbst lackiert habe .



Nimm eine 290....vaporx oder pcs+ oder trix.....die beste aber auch teurer ist die vaporx gefolgt von der pcs+ dann die trix.
Ich habe jetzt am WE einen pc zusammen gestellt und ihm eine pcs+ als graka dazu bestellt....pl einfach Top. Kompos waren Xeon v1231 +Gigabyte H97 mobo + 8gb gskill ram+ macho kühler+ Ssd evo 250+ TT S31 Gehäuse+ dgx xonar+ superluxx Hd581 evo usw usw ......er ist begeistert


----------



## Captn (22. Oktober 2014)

Der PC hört sich fast nach meinem an ^^. Eine PCS wurde mir bereits im Such-Thread angeboten. Da bleib ich dran .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Der PC hört sich fast nach meinem an ^^. Eine PCS wurde mir bereits im Such-Thread angeboten. Da bleib ich dran .



Die kannste nehmen


----------



## Captn (22. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2014)

Weitere Testergebnisse, genutzt wurde der Tomb Raider Benchmark, wer das Game hat, kann gerne auch mal paar Resultate posten, inklusiver GPU Z max Werte.
Hab es just 4 fun auch mit meinem Profil 1 getestet (320/150  ) dort jedoch auf niedrig gestellt, bei den weiteren 3 Profilen bei der Voreinstellung auf höchste gestellt.

*Profil 1: 320/150 -193mV -50% PL* (Grafiksetting niedrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Profil 2 835/925 -131mV -35% PL* (Grafik höchste)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Profil 3 950/1250 -62mV -15% PL* (Grafik höchste)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Profil 4 1025/1275 -37mV PL 0%* (Grafik höchste)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natürlich wird wohl kaum wer mit den Profil 1 Settings spielen, wäre jedoch machbar, wenn man die Grafiksettings auf niedrig stellt.

Max Verbrauch und max VDDC: 

P1 (= Profil 1) 33,2W und 0,875V
P2 97,3W und 0,945V
P3 141,5W und 1,023V
P4 170W und 1,109V

Bedenkt auch, dass dies die max Werte sind und das die AVG Werte deutlich niedriger ausfallen.


----------



## Captn (22. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Weitere Testergebnisse, genutzt wurde der Tomb Raider Benchmark, wer das Game hat, kann gerne auch mal paar Resultate posten, inklusiver GPU Z max Werte.



Werd ich machen , sofern ich demnächst mit neuer Grafikpower aufwarten kann.


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2014)

War eben bei DayZ eingeloggt (Arma 2 mod), mit Profil 1 23 FPS, mit recht hohen Grafikdetails, die CPU macht da aber schon deutlich was aus (4770K 4,2GHz aktuell)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> War eben bei DayZ eingeloggt (Arma 2 mod), mit Profil 1 23 FPS, mit recht hohen Grafikdetails, die CPU macht da aber schon deutlich was aus (4770K 4,2GHz aktuell)



Welche Spannung im BIOS eingestellt bei 4,2ghz?


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Oktober 2014)

hallo leute, baue gerade mein neues system zusammen.

verratet mir ob ich nur den 6 pin anschluss in die graka mache oder doch 'alles' 6+2 pin ??

danke


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welche Spannung im BIOS eingestellt bei 4,2ghz?


 
Adaptiv 1.157V, ist nicht optimiert wohlgemerkt, durch die öfteren Bios updates sind meine Settings flöten gegangen.
Müsste dies bei Gelegenheit auch mal besser optimieren. Kannst gerne paar Vergleichswerte in den Raum werfen, meine CPU ist leider net so dolle, aber auch net zu schlecht.
Immerhin packt sie die 4.75GHz zur Not 

Welche Karte hast du amer? Du musst natürlich komplett bestücken, wenn du dort einen 6 und einen 8 Pin Anschluss hast bei der Karte, musst du die auch komplett belegen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Adaptiv 1.157V, ist nicht optimiert wohlgemerkt, durch die öfteren Bios updates sind meine Settings flöten gegangen.
> Müsste dies bei Gelegenheit auch mal besser optimieren. Kannst gerne paar Vergleichswerte in den Raum werfen, meine CPU ist leider net so dolle, aber auch net zu schlecht.
> Immerhin packt sie die 4.75GHz zur Not
> 
> Welche Karte hast du amer? Du musst natürlich komplett bestücken, wenn du dort einen 6 und einen 8 Pin Anschluss hast bei der Karte, musst du die auch komplett belegen.



Jo meine ist auch nett so dolle ...habe 1,18v im BIOS eingestellt für 4,3ghz 24/7 stable. Für 4,2 brauche ich Ca1,14v.....werde wohl bald die 4,2ghz nehmen für 24/7

@armer

Welche Karte haste?


----------



## noname545 (22. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> War eben bei DayZ eingeloggt (Arma 2 mod), mit Profil 1 23 FPS, mit recht hohen Grafikdetails, die CPU macht da aber schon deutlich was aus (4770K 4,2GHz aktuell)



ja gut mit einer 290 auf 320/150 zocken ist...... Das kann man schon so machen z.B bei älteren games oder spiele mit einem FPS lock, aber alles andere kannst damit vergessen.
Pass auf auf das du nicht zu extrem undervoltest, sonst wirst du mit deiner 290 noch Strom "produzieren"


----------



## Fox2010 (22. Oktober 2014)

Seid ihr doch noch gut dabei^^ meine CPU macht nur 4GHz brauch schon 1.25 bzw. 1.264v hab ich 24/7 anliegen geht aber nicht groß über die 77c° in Prime 28.5


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Seid ihr doch noch gut dabei^^ meine CPU macht nur 4GHz brauch schon 1.25 bzw. 1.264v hab ich 24/7 anliegen geht aber nicht groß über die 77c° in Prime 28.5



Mies


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Oktober 2014)

So, endlich geschafft!
R9 290 Turboduo mit einem Holzlöffelstiel 4x20mm "rausgehebelt" bzw. runterdegrückt.
Ist wieder raus aus dem PCI-Express Slot und nun bei 8x PCI- verbaut
Gleich wird gegengetestet mit der R9 290 Sapphire Referenz und dann wird gleich mal der OnlineShop kontaktiert
Schachtel welche auf RMA ging zurück, und in der Verpackung war die erste alte Revision  (F)  und auch komplett andere Seriennummer  (dies ist logisch, aber sollte doch mit einer Neuen Verpackung + selbe Karte übereinstimmen!!!)
Man hat mit nicht mal eine Neue Revision (FA) zugesendet, dafür aber 86% ASIC Wert  -


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ja gut mit einer 290 auf 320/150 zocken ist...... Das kann man schon so machen z.B bei älteren games oder spiele mit einem FPS lock, aber alles andere kannst damit vergessen.
> Pass auf auf das du nicht zu extrem undervoltest, sonst wirst du mit deiner 290 noch Strom "produzieren"


 
Na Tomb Raider ginge ja mit durchschnittlich 63FPS 
Wenn man die Abstriche machen kann/will und die Grafik auf Minimum stellt, haste 60 FPS+ bei 30W Verbrauch.


----------



## noname545 (22. Oktober 2014)

Als 290 Besitzer darf und kann ich keine Abstriche machen, geschweige denn die Grafiksettings nach links schieben Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, es gab bei mir ein Jahr wo ich mit einer onbaord Grafik unterwegs war, danach auf eine HD6950 gewechselt habe, die knapp über einem Jahr bei mir im Rechner war. Es hat sich überhaupt gar nichts aber auch gar nichts an der Stromrechnung verändert. Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht, warum viel über den Stromverbrauch besonders zwischen AMD/Nvidia diskutiert wird. Man merkt nichts und wird auch nichts merken. Die Paar € mehr im Jahr werden sowieso wo anders ausgegeben.


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2014)

Na es gibt aber trotzdem Games, wo du nicht "voll nach rechts" schieben kannst, zB Metro LL.
Ja man spart halt paar Mark Fünfzig, lohnen tut sich das wohl nicht wirklich, macht aber dennoch Spaß das Optimieren.
Nur es geht ja nicht nur um die Geldeinsparung, sondern auch um die Lautstärke und die Temperatur.


----------



## Roundy (22. Oktober 2014)

also ich hab ja immer ganz gern "schöne zahlen"  heißt wenns geht durch 100 teilbar, bei mv mindestens durch 5, besser noch 1/4 oder 1/5 * 100 
Deshalb bleib ich lieber bei meinen 1000/1200 @-25mV, auch wenn ich mit 980/1200 vllt. nen besseres uv ergebniss hätte 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na es gibt aber trotzdem Games, wo du nicht "voll nach rechts" schieben kannst, zB Metro LL.
> Ja man spart halt paar Mark Fünfzig, lohnen tut sich das wohl nicht wirklich, macht aber dennoch Spaß das Optimieren.
> Nur es geht ja nicht nur um die Geldeinsparung, sondern auch um die Lautstärke und die Temperatur.


Klar kann man bei Metro LL ganz nach rechts drehen. Einzig bei WD ist nur 2x MSAA machbar. (Rest Ultra)


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja Rest Ultra ist net full Ultra


----------



## noname545 (22. Oktober 2014)

die Unterschiede zwischen Hoch und Ultra sind so niedrig, da hilft Nichtmal eine Lupe. Aber ich kenne das, auf Hoch ist man nicht cool und so^^. Mal schauen was AMD in Zukunf für Karten raushaut, werden dann auf Mittelklasse z.B auf eine R9 470 falls es sowas gibt, umsteigen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja Rest Ultra ist net full Ultra


WD ist zur Zeit das einzigste Game. Würde auch mehr gehen, aber der VRAM ist voll. 

Aber meine Frage bezog sich auf Metro LL. Was hast du da nicht auf Maximum?


----------



## Performer81 (22. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ja gut mit einer 290 auf 320/150 zocken ist.


 
Wie als wenn man sich n Porsche kauft und sich dann ne 50km/h drossel einbaut und sich übern niedrigen Verbrauch freut.


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2014)

Dann stell mal folgendes ein und dies ist noch ohne PhysX, max Settings wären diese Settings + PhysX mMn:
Ob man SSAA nun braucht oder nicht, sei dahingestellt, es ist eine Option im Spiel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jo auf 320/150 spielt eh keiner, nur wäre es eben möglich, dies wollte ich damit nur aufzeigen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Oktober 2014)

hej leute, hab grad meiene neue r9 290 eingebaut, leider kann ich den treiber von amd homepage nicht leider .. sobald ich meine graka angebe, sagt er mir seite fehlerhaft..

könnte ihr mir sagen wo ich den NEUESTEN treiber für meine graka finden kann? LG


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Oktober 2014)

Computerbase.de

14.9.1 Beta ist der Neueste, hat das Bluscreen Problem des 14.9 WHQL Beseitigt, laut mir jedoch nicht !!
Brachte bei mir aber Abstürze bei Ryse Some of Rome, und 1-2 Blackscreen und Bluescreens mit sich.

Bin wieder zurück zu 14.6 Beta 1 vom 23. Mai 2014
Laut mir einer der Besten und Stabilsten Treiber!

Hier der Link:
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafik/amd-catalyst-komplettpaket/


----------



## Duvar (23. Oktober 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> hej leute, hab grad meiene neue r9 290 eingebaut, leider kann ich den treiber von amd homepage nicht leider .. sobald ich meine graka angebe, sagt er mir seite fehlerhaft..
> 
> könnte ihr mir sagen wo ich den NEUESTEN treiber für meine graka finden kann? LG


 
AMD Catalyst 14.9.1 BETA Download


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

so hier mal 30min Crysis3 mein 24/7 Setting @4,3ghz (siehe sig ) und 980/1250mhz @-44mv also crysis3 braucht ca 30 watt mehr als bf4 MP

werde morgen wohl die 4,2ghz @ 1,14v als 24/7 Setting nehmen und meine 250watt sind wieder da..auch in crysis

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dann stell mal folgendes ein und dies ist noch ohne PhysX, max Settings wären diese Settings + PhysX mMn:
> Ob man SSAA nun braucht oder nicht, sei dahingestellt, es ist eine Option im Spiel...
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe alles bis auf PhysX (ja das ist nicht unbedingt ein "Musthave") auf Anschlag. Auch SSAA. Meine Auflösung beträgt 2560x1080.


----------



## derneuemann (23. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> so hier mal 30min Crysis3 mein 24/7 Setting @4,3ghz (siehe sig ) und 980/1250mhz @-44mv also crysis3 braucht ca 30 watt mehr als bf4 MP
> ...


 
Aber die 100MHz der CPU machen keine 30W aus. Außer deine CPU würde in der gemessenen Szene schon die GPU limitieren.

Und eine 290 oder 290X mit uv und weniger Takt zu betreiben verstehe ich auch nicht ganz (außer das Spiel ist alt). UV ok, aber weniger Takt, dann kann man doch auch eine 280 oder 280X kaufen. Wem eine 290 / 290X zu laut ist muss halt umbauen, basteln oder sonst eine Lösung finden! 

Meine lief erst auch mit zwei Settings 840/1250 und 1000/1250, dann aber doch immer mit 1000/1250. Weil ich kaufe mir keine 290X um dann die Performance einer nicht 290X zu haben.


----------



## Duvar (23. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich habe alles bis auf PhysX (ja das ist nicht unbedingt ein "Musthave") auf Anschlag. Auch SSAA. Meine Auflösung beträgt 2560x1080.


 
Sicherlich mit nicht nur einer Karte, weil bei mir dümpeln die FPS bei 30+- 10 rum wenn ich das so einstelle und das sind eindeutig zu wenig Frames. (@ Full HD)



derneuemann schrieb:


> Aber die 100MHz der CPU machen keine 30W aus. Außer deine CPU würde in der gemessenen Szene schon die GPU limitieren.
> 
> Und eine 290 oder 290X mit uv und weniger Takt zu betreiben verstehe ich auch nicht ganz (außer das Spiel ist alt). UV ok, aber weniger Takt, dann kann man doch auch eine 280 oder 280X kaufen. Wem eine 290 / 290X zu laut ist muss halt umbauen, basteln oder sonst eine Lösung finden!
> 
> Meine lief erst auch mit zwei Settings 840/1250 und 1000/1250, dann aber doch immer mit 1000/1250. Weil ich kaufe mir keine 290X um dann die Performance einer nicht 290X zu haben.


 
Eine 280 oder 280X müsste ich schon auf Anschlag übertakten, um die Werte bzw Leistung einer runter getakteten und extrem undervolteten 290 (X) zu erreichen, was wiederum zu laut wird + die Leistungsaufnahme deutlich höher sein wird bei der übertakteten 280X. So hast du jedoch selbst so brutal undervoltet, meistens genügend FPS und eine sehr wenig verbrauchende und super leise Karte. (@ Full HD)
Es ist halt besser in der Hinterhand genügend Leistung zu haben, falls diese mal notwendig werden würde. Wenn die 280X übertaktet die Segel streicht, kann man mit der 290 noch in die vollen gehen und die Karte weiter betreiben, nur, noch ist die maximale Leistung der 290 meistens nicht nötig. Abgesehen davon, macht das ganze Optimieren Spaß, zumindest mir und warum sollte ich unnötig Strom verballern, wenn es auch anders geht? Selbst mit optimierten idle Settings, wie von mir gezeigt, spart man doch recht viel, wenn man Videos schaut 57W vs 19W (max).
Unter Last, kann man halt noch mehr einsparen wie "nur" 38W. Du lässt doch Zuhause auch nicht in jedem Raum die Lichter etc permanent an, das Ganze ist halt nicht nur gut für die Geldbörse, wie schon mehrfach erzählt.
Wer will denn nicht eine super starke Karte, die extrem leise ist + sehr wenig verbraucht? Würde es dies ab Werk geben, würden die Leute die Läden einrennen, du machst halt deine Ohnehin schon gute Karte deutlich besser und hast je nach dem noch viel Spaß daran beim Ausloten der ganzen Geschichte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sicherlich mit nicht nur einer Karte, weil bei mir dümpeln die FPS bei 30+- 10 rum wenn ich das so einstelle und das sind eindeutig zu wenig Frames. (@ Full HD)
> 
> Eine 280 oder 280X müsste ich schon auf Anschlag übertakten, um die Werte bzw Leistung einer runter getakteten und extrem undervolteten 290 (X) zu erreichen, was wiederum zu laut wird + die Leistungsaufnahme deutlich höher sein wird bei der übertakteten 280X. So hast du jedoch selbst so brutal undervoltet, meistens genügend FPS und eine sehr wenig verbrauchende und super leise Karte. (@ Full HD)
> Es ist halt besser in der Hinterhand genügend Leistung zu haben, falls diese mal notwendig werden würde. Wenn die 280X übertaktet die Segel streicht, kann man mit der 290 noch in die vollen gehen und die Karte weiter betreiben, nur, noch ist die maximale Leistung der 290 meistens nicht nötig. Abgesehen davon, macht das ganze Optimieren Spaß, zumindest mir und warum sollte ich unnötig Strom verballern, wenn es auch anders geht? Selbst mit optimierten idle Settings, wie von mir gezeigt, spart man doch recht viel, wenn man Videos schaut 57W vs 19W (max).
> ...



Gut erklärt:0)

Meine läuft mit 980/1250mhz und somit noch 40mhz über ref 290. Und wenn ich mehr Leistung brauche dann habe ich noch andere Profile bereit liegen


----------



## beren2707 (23. Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich ganz genauso wie Duvar. Die 290 ist nunmal (wie fast jede High-End-Karte) ein Rohdiamant, der noch ordentlich geschliffen werden kann. Nutze auch schon länger für Indie-Spiele und andere komplett anspruchslose Sachen (denn manchmal zockt meine Freundin Spiele, die selbst mit 300/150 MHz ins 60/120 FPS Limit laufen) extreme Underclocking- und Undervoltingprofile. So kann man den Gesamtverbrauch des Systems inkl. Monitor (der ca. 30W aufnimmt) bei ~100W halten - respektabel. Wozu ~100-150W mehr sinnlos verpulvern? 

Wo die Leistung gebraucht wird, fahre ich eben eines der OC-Profile, wobei die 1040/1300 MHz ohne OV die Regel sind. Mehr als 1,1 GHz sind bislang die Ausnahme, kommen allerdings weniger in neueren Titeln, sondern eher in älteren mit OGSSAA (+SSAA, wenn möglich) zur Verwendung.


----------



## derneuemann (23. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sicherlich mit nicht nur einer Karte, weil bei mir dümpeln die FPS bei 30+- 10 rum wenn ich das so einstelle und das sind eindeutig zu wenig Frames. (@ Full HD)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jedoch sehe ich nicht das eine R9 290X ind FUll HD unterfordert ist. Wie du selbst sagtest (MetroLL) gibt es ein paar Spiele die die Leistung brauchen. Das sind genau die Spiele die ich so Zocke. Metro LL, BF4, Crysis 3, FarCry 3. Natürlich kann man hier und da Details oder so reduzieren. Das will ich aber nicht! 

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich, genau wegen so sachen wie uv oder oc und ov sind wir hier im Forum! Also deine Erfahrungen auch und speichere mir die im Kopf. Nur bin ich derzeit auf dem Trip der Leistung, da ich sie auch brauch. 

Meine verschiedene HD7950@1,36GHz war nicht wirklich langsamer ( fürs Auge ) als eine R9 290@Stock mit Ref Kühler und ja die verbrauchte ein paar Watt mehr.
Jeoch mit 1,2GHz hat die HD7950 auch nicht mehr verbraucht als die R9 290@Stock und die Leistung war fast die selbe.

Ich bleibe dabei, wenn man die R9 290(X) mit 800MHz oder so laufen lassen will, brauch man eigentlich keine kaufen da es auch sehr leise Modelle der Vorgänger gibt.
Aber den Basteltrieb verstehe ich nur zu gut und das optimieren kann ich auch nie lassen! 

Ich habe z.B. auch mal meine R9 290X mit Ref Design optimiert. WLP neu, Slotblende entfernt, Takt auf 960MHz / 1300MHz und uv -50mV. Habe mit diesen Setting gemessen und gesehen das es in Crysis 3 z.B. keinen unterschied machte ob optimiert oder Stock. Aber die Spieleleistung zu reduzieren widerstrebt mir.

MfG


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Jedoch sehe ich nicht das eine R9 290X ind FUll HD unterfordert ist. Wie du selbst sagtest (MetroLL) gibt es ein paar Spiele die die Leistung brauchen. Das sind genau die Spiele die ich so Zocke. Metro LL, BF4, Crysis 3, FarCry 3. Natürlich kann man hier und da Details oder so reduzieren. Das will ich aber nicht!
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite finde ich, genau wegen so sachen wie uv oder oc und ov sind wir hier im Forum! Also deine Erfahrungen auch und speichere mir die im Kopf. Nur bin ich derzeit auf dem Trip der Leistung, da ich sie auch brauch.
> 
> ...



Naja ich hatte auch eine 7950 die 24/7 mit 1150/1500mhz Asus DCII lief und dann erst auf eine 290 ref gewechselt und der unterschied war schon ernorm.

Für bf4 MP was ich zur Zeit nur zogge...Komme ich mir Unter 60fps....meistens 80-100fps.....und das auf 980/1250mhz. Für c3 FC2 und TR bitte ich 1100/1400mhz @-6mv..... Und für extreme spiele die eventuell kommen werden....werde ich 1150/1500mhz nutzen.....das ist Aber nicht mehr silent.....Aber MIT KH kein problem....die 60% luffi

Darfst Mich bei bf4 gerne adden...Turboholly


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Jedoch sehe ich nicht das eine R9 290X ind  FUll HD unterfordert ist. Wie du selbst sagtest (MetroLL) gibt es ein  paar Spiele die die Leistung brauchen. Das sind genau die Spiele die ich  so Zocke. Metro LL, BF4, Crysis 3, FarCry 3. Natürlich kann man hier  und da Details oder so reduzieren. Das will ich aber nicht!
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite finde ich, genau wegen so sachen wie uv oder oc  und ov sind wir hier im Forum! Also deine Erfahrungen auch und speichere  mir die im Kopf. Nur bin ich derzeit auf dem Trip der Leistung, da ich  sie auch brauch.
> 
> ...


 Unterfordert ist die Karte nicht, du nutzt Sie nur nicht optimal. 


Duvar schrieb:


> Sicherlich mit nicht nur einer Karte, weil bei mir  dümpeln die FPS bei 30+- 10 rum wenn ich das so einstelle und das sind  eindeutig zu wenig Frames. (@ Full HD)


 Ich bin so im Schnitt bei 35/40 FPS. Finde das gearde in Titeln wie  Metro sehr nice, da dort auch 24FPS noch gut spielbar sind. Ich besitze nur eine R9 290. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Aber wenn ich einmal im Jahr BF4 spiele, müssen es mindestens 60 FPS  sein. Das ruckelt drunter höllisch. Zum Glück läuft das auch am Anschlag  mit 60 PFS+. * 
Bei mir zählt Qualität vor Quantität!* - Und genau hier unterscheiden wir uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jeder hat da andere Ansprüche. Von daher kann man die Aussage "Die R9  290 langweilt sich in FHD." nicht pauschalisieren, was gern getan wird.  Selbst Watch_Dogs schafft eine R9 290 nicht auf Ultra (Alles  Aufanschlag, aber nur 2x MSAA|TheWorseMod drauf) - Da läuft einfach der  VRAM voll.  

Hier mal ein GPU-Z Log von mir - Upload Files, MP3, Music. Free File Hosting To Share Files Man lege besonders Augenmerk auf das gestrige & heutige Datum. Habe da nur Watch_Dogs gespielt und das SPiel ist schon nicht ohne. Betreibe die Karte Stock. Hat einen hohen VCore. 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte auch eine 7950 die 24/7 mit 1150/1500mhz Asus DCII lief und dann erst auf eine 290 ref gewechselt und der unterschied war schon ernorm.
> 
> Für bf4 MP was ich zur Zeit nur zogge...Komme ich mir Unter 60fps....meistens 80-100fps.....und das auf 980/1250mhz. Für c3 FC2 und TR bitte ich 1100/1400mhz @-6mv..... Und für extreme spiele die eventuell kommen werden....werde ich 1150/1500mhz nutzen.....das ist Aber nicht mehr silent.....Aber MIT KH kein problem....die 60% luffi
> 
> Darfst Mich bei bf4 gerne adden...Turboholly


Igrendwann ist jede Karte am Ende. Das ganze OC bringt doch auch nicht Welten. Wenn die Grundleistung nicht stimmt, braucht man das auch nicht mit OC kaschieren.


----------



## derneuemann (23. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte auch eine 7950 die 24/7 mit 1150/1500mhz Asus DCII lief und dann erst auf eine 290 ref gewechselt und der unterschied war schon ernorm.
> 
> Für bf4 MP was ich zur Zeit nur zogge...Komme ich mir Unter 60fps....meistens 80-100fps.....und das auf 980/1250mhz. Für c3 FC2 und TR bitte ich 1100/1400mhz @-6mv..... Und für extreme spiele die eventuell kommen werden....werde ich 1150/1500mhz nutzen.....das ist Aber nicht mehr silent.....Aber MIT KH kein problem....die 60% luffi
> 
> Darfst Mich bei bf4 gerne adden...Turboholly


 
Also meine HD7950@1,36GHz schaffte auch BF4 mit Ultra (nur 4xmsaa reduziert auf 2xmsaa) auf 60Fps. Aber das adden mache vielleicht mal, wenn ich Zeit habe... 
Und ich habe jetzt dank Wakü auch bei 1,2GHz das Geräuschniveau, das ich vorher im idle hatte!  


Hey Pseudo genau das meinte ich ja. Ich sagte das ich nicht finde das eine R9 290(X) in FullHD unterfordert ist! Eher im Gegenteil. Wobei das wieder am Spiel hängt das man spielen will.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Also meine HD7950@1,36GHz schaffte auch BF4 mit Ultra (nur 4xmsaa reduziert auf 2xmsaa) auf 60Fps. Aber das adden mache vielleicht mal, wenn ich Zeit habe...
> Und ich habe jetzt dank Wakü auch bei 1,2GHz das Geräuschniveau, das ich vorher im idle hatte!
> 
> 
> Hey Pseudo genau das meinte ich ja. Ich sagte das ich nicht finde das eine R9 290(X) in FullHD unterfordert ist! Eher im Gegenteil. Wobei das wieder am Spiel hängt das man spielen will.



1,36ghz ist ja auch nicht gerade wenig @24/7 datt schaffen höchstens 2% aller 7950er


 jo wenn du Zeit hast , kannst mich gerne adden


----------



## derneuemann (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja das war schon ein Sahnestück, für 1,25GHz nur 1,2V im Afterburner eingestellt... Mit 1,256V gingen schon die 1,3GHz Gamestable (alle die als instabil galten) und im 3Dmark ging die sogar bis 1380MHz hoch... Aber hey, bin jetzt mit meiner 290X auch sehr gut zufrieden, 1140MHz bei 1,11V im Schnitt ( also Stockvoltage, im afterburner 0%). 

Und @ Pseudo Der Basistakt meiner HD7950 war 800MHz/1250MHz und max oc Gamestable ohne Störgeräusche von Spulen oder sonst was war 1360MHz/1800MHz.
Das ist ein Taktplus von +70%/+44%, das resultierte in Crysis 3 in 57% mehr Fps. In der PCGH Testszene.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2014)

so mal cpu auf 4,2ghz mit bisl weniger Spannung...hat aber nix gebracht...habe komischerweise mehr verbrauch egal kommt wieder auf 4,3ghz  habe eine stunde Crysis3 getestet , alles @max nur halt statt MSSA auf FXXA  hier das Ergebnis. max gpu 74 grad und max vrms bei 69 grad ...bei max 23% Luffi...was will man mehr

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Duvar (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja in einigen Punkten unterscheiden wir uns wirklich Freunde.
Ich sehe einfach keinen Unterschied wenn ich die Grafiksettings minimalst, wirklich nur einen Hauch runter drehe, bringt aber eine Menge FPS + die Chance stark zu undervolten.
Metro kann man auch gut mit 2x SSAA spielen, sieht auch kaum schlechter aus, man könnte womöglich einen Unterschied ausmachen, wenn man sich an einen Punkt fixiert und nur den anstarrt permanent.
Nur wer macht das? Da ist man am rennen und ballern, meist ist es auch dunkel etc, bis ich da mal was ausmache wie zB, oh jaaa der Schwanz vom Monster sieht aber ein ticken schärfer aus mit max Settings etc, denke ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will  Muss halt jeder machen, wie er für richtig hält, finde unsere Karten echt Top und wie Beren schon sagte, sind das Rohdiamanten, die man in beide Richtungen super optimieren kann.
Ich für meinen Teil bin damit einverstanden minimalste Abstriche in den Settings zu machen, weil ich den Unterschied meistens absolut nicht sehe, da brauchste schon 2 Screenshots und eine Lupe um welche auszumachen.
Denke viele haben dann ein ruhigeres Gewissen, wenn alles auf ultra steht, ich persönlich stehe da wie gesagt drüber und wenn ich mir die Vorteile die das UV mit sich bringt noch ansehe und eine Pro und Contra Liste mache, dann führt da einfach kein Weg dran vorbei. Macht mal eine Pro und Contra Liste ernsthaft in Gedanken.

Eine Sache noch, es wurde ja Metro LL genannt, was bringen mir durchschnittliche 30 FPS? Die meisten von uns sind damit net zufrieden, dann stelle ich doch lieber SSAA auf 2x und kann deftig undervolten und hab kaum optische Abstriche machen müssen und dennoch mehr FPS als 30.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja in einigen Punkten unterscheiden wir uns wirklich Freunde.
> Ich sehe einfach keinen Unterschied wenn ich die Grafiksettings minimalst, wirklich nur einen Hauch runter drehe, bringt aber eine Menge FPS + die Chance stark zu undervolten.
> Metro kann man auch gut mit 2x SSAA spielen, sieht auch kaum schlechter aus, man könnte womöglich einen Unterschied ausmachen, wenn man sich an einen Punkt fixiert und nur den anstarrt permanent.
> Nur wer macht das? Da ist man am rennen und ballern, meist ist es auch dunkel etc, bis ich da mal was ausmache wie zB, oh jaaa der Schwanz vom Monster sieht aber ein ticken schärfer aus mit max Settings etc, denke ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will  Muss halt jeder machen, wie er für richtig hält, finde unsere Karten echt Top und wie Beren schon sagte, sind das Rohdiamanten, die man in beide Richtungen super optimieren kann.
> ...



Du hast alles Richtig aus gedrückt ....Top.... I love meine 290 :0) kein oc wunder aber egal.....so eine 970 ist Schick aber eigentlich nicht besser als eine bisl optimierte 290. Nicht sparsamer , nur ab und an einen Tick schneller. Die spawas temps können nicht aus gelesen werden.....die sollen ziemlich glühen......und es sollen überdurchschnittlich viele modele an spulenfiepen leiden........und die 970 ist auch noch um einiges teurer.....mmmhhh ich empfehle Lieberman zur Zeit die 290er , da diese preislich besser aufgestellt sind....würde nvidia die preise senken auf 290 Niveau , dann würde es anders aussehen


----------



## Cpt. Commander (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte die Tage meine Asus 6970 DirectCU II ersetzen, da die nun so langsam an ihre Grenzen kommt. Nun überlege ich zu der 290 Vapor-X oder der 290 PCS+ zu greifen.

Allerdings ist mir ein leiser Betrieb wichtig, daher meine Frage an Besitzer der Karten: Kann ich das Lautstärkeniveau halten oder liegen die 290er womöglich darunter?

Gruß


----------



## BertB (23. Oktober 2014)

6970 hat ähnlich viel strom gesoffen, von daher sollte das ähnlich rauskommen

pcs+ empfinde ich als leise, habe sie selbst

vapor x soll noch besser sein, was das angeht,
da die jetzt auch bei 285€ liegt, kann man die 15€ ruhig drauf zahlen

xfx double dissipation liegt mittlerweile bei 245€
XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-290A-EDFD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ich  habe die auch, finde sie persönlich sehr gut,
das sind dann na klar schon 40€

pcs+ ist leiser, vapor x vermutlich dann erst recht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Oktober 2014)

Cpt. Commander schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Tage meine Asus 6970 DirectCU II ersetzen, da die nun so langsam an ihre Grenzen kommt. Nun überlege ich zu der 290 Vapor-X oder der 290 PCS+ zu greifen.
> 
> Allerdings ist mir ein leiser Betrieb wichtig, daher meine Frage an Besitzer der Karten: Kann ich das Lautstärkeniveau halten oder liegen die 290er womöglich darunter?
> 
> Gruß


VaporX ist etwas leiser unter last. Im Idle dominiert die PCS+ ganz klar


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja, aber wenn man sich die lieferbaren R9 290 Karten bei Mindfactory ansieht, die sind immer auf dem selben Stand, also liegen jene wie Blei im Lager, oder gehen nur die Vapor-X Karten, PCS+ weg wie warme Semmeln.
XFX hat ja die VRM 1, VRM  2 Problematikund die Tri-x eben etwas das IDLE Lautstärke Problem.
Die R9 290 Turboduo  ... da fang ich erst gar nicht mehr an...  Die reicht mir schon lange!
Die Sapphire Referenz R9 290 wieder verbaut und bleibt auch im PC und bis zur Nächsten AMD Generation wird durchgehalten


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde mir jetzt ne neue 290 holen, wegen des Never Seattle Bundles. Wie siehts denn aus?
Soll ich die VaporX für 284 holen, welche noch bestellt ist oder die PCS+, welche schon lagert?


----------



## derneuemann (23. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja in einigen Punkten unterscheiden wir uns wirklich Freunde.
> Ich sehe einfach keinen Unterschied wenn ich die Grafiksettings minimalst, wirklich nur einen Hauch runter drehe, bringt aber eine Menge FPS + die Chance stark zu undervolten.
> Metro kann man auch gut mit 2x SSAA spielen, sieht auch kaum schlechter aus, man könnte womöglich einen Unterschied ausmachen, wenn man sich an einen Punkt fixiert und nur den anstarrt permanent.
> Nur wer macht das? Da ist man am rennen und ballern, meist ist es auch dunkel etc, bis ich da mal was ausmache wie zB, oh jaaa der Schwanz vom Monster sieht aber ein ticken schärfer aus mit max Settings etc, denke ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will  Muss halt jeder machen, wie er für richtig hält, finde unsere Karten echt Top und wie Beren schon sagte, sind das Rohdiamanten, die man in beide Richtungen super optimieren kann.
> ...


 
Grundsätzlich brauche ich immer min 60Fps und dazu bin ich auch noch Grafikhure! Weil man selbst etwas nicht sieht, bedeutet das nicht das andere es auch nicht sehen . Aber jedem das seine... Wenn ich meine nach deinen Einstellungen laufen lassen würde wäre sie mir zu langsam und ich hätte eine andere gekauft!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> VaporX ist etwas leiser unter last. Im Idle dominiert die PCS+ ganz klar



Naja Habe ja am WE die pcs verbaut....also sind beide lautlos im idle....höre da kein unterschied


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich will ja nicht aufdringlich sein , aber kann mir einer meine Frage beantworten? Ich bin hin und hergerissen.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nimm die Vapor X-  IDLE nur 1 Lüfter wenn GPU unter 57 Grad
Und die 1030 Mhz sollte stets gehalten werden,- zudem NUR 1 Revision beim PCB
Bei PCS+ kannst mit meinem Pech!!  eben auch einen Rückläufer erhalten welche zwecks einer eingeleiteten RMA in Taiwan repariert wurde und Neu verschickt, ELPIDA Speicher und ALTE Revision (LF R29F) setzt dem die Krone auf,-  so wie meine 3-te Turboduo Karte   
Zudem Hynics Speicher = Gut   oder der weitaus schlechtere und stromhungrigere ELPIDA Speicher.

PCS+ ist auch gut, nimm aber die Sapphire

PS:  Hatte 3 defekte, zumindest 2 Stück, PowerColor Karten R9 290 Turboduo da, und will nicht mehr eine weitere von jenem Hersteller.


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar, bei den paar Obulonen werde ich nicht geizen .
Ich freue mich dann bald eigene Ergebnisse liefern zu können .


----------



## CSharper (23. Oktober 2014)

Abend Leute

Hab mal ne Frage hat jemand von euch einen 2k Monitor den ihr mit einer R9 290 betreibt, gibts da einen sehbaren Unterschied zu FHD? Weil 2k Monitore gibts ja nur ab 27 Zoll und ab dieser grösse relativiert sich ja die grössere Pixelanzahl.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht aufdringlich sein , aber kann mir einer meine Frage beantworten? Ich bin hin und hergerissen.



Sind beide gut 

Die vapor ist ein tick besser.....da die Vapor die spawas gut kühlt und auch unter Last leiser ist. Die hat leds auf der backplate , die die Auslastung der graka anzeigt..  und sie hat einen Sapphire led schriftzug die he nach temperatur blau/grün/Orange/rot leuchtet. Alles spielereien:0)
Mit hilfe von Msi Afterburner kannste die Luffikurve entscharfen und wenn du willst auf minimum drehen lassen...Musst natürlich bisl uv betreiben usw. Bei der pcs kannste nicht soweit runter....da die spawas sonst zu heiss werden.... Aber Wie gesagt bekommste die pcs+ auch silent .... Sind beide super karten.....sonst hätte ich die pcs nicht beim kollegen verbaut


----------



## BertB (23. Oktober 2014)

endlich gehäuse bestellt für 3x cf
Corsair Carbide Series 500R weiß (CC9011013-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und ne aio wakü, weil der fx 8320 jetzt schon gut warm wird in der abluft
Corsair Hydro Series H105 (CW-9060016-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

bin gespannt


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2014)

VaporX gerade eingetütet. Ich freu mich wie Bolle. Ist dieses TriXX eigentlich besser als der Afterburner?


----------



## BertB (23. Oktober 2014)

geht mehr spannung

wenn man schon ne sapphire karte hat, warum nicht das sapphire tool,
kannst ja mal anschauen

afterburner hat aber glaub mehr monitoring optionen

man kann wohl auch beide laufen lassen, trixx für die spannung, und afteburner für alles andere


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Oktober 2014)

Umständlicher und weniger Übersichtlich.
Nimm einfach AfterBurner und das sage ich als AMD R9 290 Referenz Besitzer.


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar . Beim Afterburner gefallen mir ja die Optionen zur CPU-Überwachung


----------



## Roundy (23. Oktober 2014)

setz doch deine kärtchen unter wasser 
dann kannst mal richtig takt fahren... und benches sind natürlich gern gesehen 
Gruß


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja, wie gesagt, das Thema WaKü kommt irgendwann mal später, aber für's Erste reicht mir Luft .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ja, wie gesagt, das Thema WaKü kommt irgendwann mal später, aber für's Erste reicht mir Luft .


 Bedenke für die R9 290 VaporX gibt keinen Kühlblock.


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2014)

Na dann ist das ja eh durch . Bin gespannt, was die Karte dann kann.


----------



## Cpt. Commander (23. Oktober 2014)

Besteht die Möglichkeit die äußeren Lüfter im Idle abzuschalten auch, wenn man mittels Software die Lüfterkurve anpasst? Oder geht der Effekt verloren, weil sich dann nur alle Lüfter gleichzeitig regeln lassen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Na dann ist das ja eh durch . Bin gespannt, was die Karte dann kann.



Viel spass :0)


----------



## Roundy (23. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ja, wie gesagt, das Thema WaKü kommt irgendwann mal später, aber für's Erste reicht mir Luft .


 
ich hätte zitieren müssen, damit war bert mit seinem tripple kreuzfeuer gemeint.
Gruß


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2014)

Achso, alles klar ^^.


----------



## BertB (23. Oktober 2014)

boah, ich probier erst mal so,
gscheite wakü wär auch mal noch son thema,

bin auch nicht sicher, obs wakü blocks für meine karten gibt

windforce, pcs+, xfx double dissipation

hatte auch schon überlegt, ob ich selbst welche fräsen soll,
das wär mal was, selbst gemachte wasserkühlblocks...

fürs erste hab ich mir die tage mal paar lüfterabdeckungen gefräst
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/110215-bertb-albums-fraesteile-6664.html

gegen nen kühlblock ist das na klar pillepalle,
müsste erst mal die karten auseinander bauen und ordentlich vermessen,
die höhenunterschiede zwischen gpu und spawas und rams vor allem
oder die maße von nem kaufbaren kühler nachlesen, falls der passt

das einzig schwierige wären die superfeinen kanäle genau über der gpu, http://www.aquatuning.us/media/image/12709-2.jpg (so als beispiel)
feiner als 1mm könnte ich glaub nicht machen,
falls ich selber paar fräser kaufe, eventuell doch


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> bin auch nicht sicher, obs wakü blocks für meine karten gibt
> 
> windforce, pcs+, xfx double dissipation


 http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/1bd23559a56ffc9b2e100a11a42f2a37 - Welche Revision hat deine PCS+? Das wäre wichtig. Bin jetzt mal von der aktuellsten revision ausgegangen. Wenn du die alte revision hast, kannst du den SE-Kühler und die SE-Backplate rauswerfen und nimmst von den anderen 3 Stück.


----------



## Duvar (23. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> endlich gehäuse bestellt für 3x cf
> Corsair Carbide Series 500R weiß (CC9011013-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> und ne aio wakü, weil der fx 8320 jetzt schon gut warm wird in der abluft
> Corsair Hydro Series H105 (CW-9060016-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
Hat die Lüfter oben? Falls nicht 2 120er für den Deckel bestellen, oder den Hinteren nimmste für oben und kaufst noch einen 120er extra.


----------



## BertB (23. Oktober 2014)

habe diverse lüfter dazu bestellt

thx pseudo, gute info,
werde ich aber so bald wohl nicht in angriff nehmen,
erst mal sehen, wie es läuft mit luft,

lautstärke ist mir relativ schniepe,
hoffe nur, dass alles kühl genug bleibt, aber ich geh davon aus

vielleicht im neuen jahr,
oder ne 2011-3 basis, falls der fx doch auch auf uhd zum klotz am bein wird
mal sehen, was es an weihnachtsgeld gibt, 
hoffe begründet auf nen monatslohn obendrauf,
aber sicher ist nichts


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2014)

weiter geht's...wieder @ home


 eine halbe stunde crysis3 auf 1000/1300mhz@-31mv ~1,08v. wie gesagt alle Luffis auf min samt graka max 315 watt. Crysis3 zieht echt watt aus der Karte wenn nun die vapo kühler gehalten werden würde...dannn könnt man eventuell nochn paar watt einsparen was ich habe nett will...möchte eine lautlose karte

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> weiter geht's...wieder @ home
> 
> 
> eine halbe stunde crysis3 auf 1000/1300mhz@-31mv ~1,08v. wie gesagt alle Luffis auf min samt graka max 315 watt. Crysis3 zieht echt watt aus der Karte wenn nun die vapo kühler gehalten werden würde...dannn könnt man eventuell nochn paar watt einsparen was ich habe nett will...möchte eine lautlose karte
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da liege ich mit meinen ~1,25V (Stock) noch gut im Rennen, was den Verbrauch angeht.  Gemessen in Watch_Dogs.


----------



## Duvar (24. Oktober 2014)

Was für Taktraten haste bei diesem Ergebnis bzw CPU Takt etc?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was für Taktraten haste bei diesem Ergebnis bzw CPU Takt etc?


 R9 290 Tri-X Standardtakt. CPU lief auch auf Standardtakt, wo ~1,26V anliegen. Habe also nicht die besten Exemplare.


----------



## Duvar (24. Oktober 2014)

Haste Karte + CPU nicht optimiert, oder wollteste nur mal zeigen wie es @ stock Karte + CPU aussieht?
Was für eine CPU haste denn?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haste Karte + CPU nicht optimiert, oder wollteste nur mal zeigen wie es @ stock Karte + CPU aussieht?
> Was für eine CPU haste denn?


 Ne Karte und CPU ist nicht optimiert. Besonders beim Übertakten der CPU habe ich Probleme. Das Board bringt dann immer wieder Fehlermeldungen, dass angeblich der Arbeitsspeicher nicht erkannt wird. 

Als CPU habe ich einen i7 2600K. Aber ich werde heute auch mal "optimieren". Fande es bloss komisch, dass ich unoptimiert fast an EVGAs Ergebnis ran komme. Man muss auch noch ~11 Watt wegrechnen wegen meiner Pumpe. Die habt Ihr ja nicht.


----------



## Duvar (24. Oktober 2014)

Vllt saugt Crysis 3 halt bissl mehr Saft aus der Kiste.
Glaub ich muss mir auch mal so ein Messgerät anschaffen.
Dann würde ich sämtliche Daten liefern bzw euch damit zutexten


----------



## ebastler (24. Oktober 2014)

Kriege ich die Karte dazu, mit zwei Monitoren in das 2D Profil zu wechseln?
Ich habe mein normales Profil im Afterburner 4.0.0 als 3D Profil eingestellt, und ein weiteres, wo ich jeden Regler nach Links an den Anschlag geschoben hab als 2D Profil.

Aktiviere ich das manuell, läuft alles. Aber von sich aus bleibt die Karte immer beim 3D Profil...

Habe einen 1080p Monitor per HDMI, sowie einen mit 1400*1050 per DVI dran.

EDIT: Ich brauche nochmal eure Hilfe...
Ich hätte gerne diese Backplate: Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 290X und 290 M01 Backplate - Schwarz 11156

Nun habe ich allerdings ein Review gefunden, in dem man ein Bild sieht, wie dick die Karte schlussendlich mit Plate wird: http://i.imgur.com/LLCUIWd.png

Und nun ein Bild von GPU+CPU Kühler bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaubt ihr, die passt da überhaupt? :/

Wegen den Lüfterklammern find ich schon ne Lösung, aber das wird ja sogar mit dem Kühler knapp!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt saugt Crysis 3 halt bissl mehr Saft aus der Kiste.
> Glaub ich muss mir auch mal so ein Messgerät anschaffen.
> Dann würde ich sämtliche Daten liefern bzw euch damit zutexten



Crysis3 daughter gut leistung


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt saugt Crysis 3 halt bissl mehr Saft aus der Kiste.
> Glaub ich muss mir auch mal so ein Messgerät anschaffen.
> Dann würde ich sämtliche Daten liefern bzw euch damit zutexten



Crysis3 saugt gut leistung


----------



## BertB (24. Oktober 2014)

auto correct und englisch, wie?,
lol


----------



## Duvar (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich nix verstehn. Crysis 3 hat eine Tochter?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Oktober 2014)

Scheiss aaaaaaapppppp


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Oktober 2014)

@ ebastler .... eine kleine Hilfe ... meine 3D 290X hat ne Backplate und somit + 7 mm.
Paßt unter den Thermalright SB-E mit Luft drunter.


----------



## ebastler (24. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> @ ebastler .... eine kleine Hilfe ... meine 3D 290X hat ne Backplate und somit + 7 mm.
> Paßt unter den Thermalright SB-E mit Luft drunter.


 
Danke... Hilft mir aber eher wenig, mein Board hat so wenig Abstand zwischen Sockel und PCIe, dass ich den SB-E nichtmal Platz hätte.

Die alphacool wäre wohl zu dick gewesen, habe zu guter Letzt einfach die von EK genommen. 
Dazu n Phobya XT Pad, 7W/mK


----------



## noname545 (24. Oktober 2014)

bau doch ohne backplate ein, die Dinger sind doch nur wegen der Optik da, oder habe ich was verpasst? Also bei meiner PCS ist die backplate bestimmt nur wegen der optik da, einen anderen nutzen konnte ich jetzt nicht erkennen. Vor allem wird die Graka zu 80% von deinem fetten CPU kühler bedeckt sein^^


----------



## Captn (24. Oktober 2014)

Bei Asus war die Backplate glaube ich wegen des Kühlergewichts


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haste Karte + CPU nicht optimiert, oder wollteste nur mal zeigen wie es @ stock Karte + CPU aussieht?
> Was für eine CPU haste denn?


 Genug "optimiert"?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (24. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Genug "optimiert"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Passiert nix wenn man auf den Link klickt.


----------



## beren2707 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich kanns sehen, 1,512V bei 5,1 GHz.


----------



## BertB (24. Oktober 2014)

cinebench 15 ergebnis war auch nett
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ch-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-82.html#post6901674

ich komm auf ~750 punkte mit dem xeon e3 und 3,7GHz auf allen kernen,

+120 punkte ist schon ne ansage

was haste im einzelkernmodus?
knapp unter 200?


----------



## Duvar (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich seh da echt nix bei seinem Link, er soll mal noch 200mV auf die Karte geben und die @ max übertakten, Furmark + prime anschmeißen und Verbrauch messen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Oktober 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich kanns sehen, 1,512V bei 5,1 GHz.


 


BertB schrieb:


> cinebench 15 ergebnis war auch nett
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ch-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-82.html#post6901674
> 
> ich komm auf ~750 punkte mit dem xeon e3 und 3,7GHz auf allen kernen,
> ...


 Schaue ich dann mal. 


Duvar schrieb:


> Ich seh da echt nix bei seinem Link, er soll mal noch 200mV auf die Karte geben und die @ max übertakten, Furmark + prime anschmeißen und Verbrauch messen


 Ich glaube nicht, dass das Prime stable ist.  Aber ich gebe mein Bestes.


----------



## Duvar (24. Oktober 2014)

Na du sollst es auch net 1 Std laufen lassen, 30 Sekunden reichen um ein Foto zu machen 
Warum kann ich aber das Bild net sehen? 
Da steht: Ungültige Angabe: Anhang, wende dich an den Webmaster bla bla.


----------



## Roundy (24. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na du sollst es auch net 1 Std laufen lassen, 30 Sekunden reichen um ein Foto zu machen
> Warum kann ich aber das Bild net sehen?
> Da steht: Ungültige Angabe: Anhang, wende dich an den Webmaster bla bla.



Steht bei mir auch, bin allerdings nur am handy.
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na du sollst es auch net 1 Std laufen lassen, 30 Sekunden reichen um ein Foto zu machen
> Warum kann ich aber das Bild net sehen?
> Da steht: Ungültige Angabe: Anhang, wende dich an den Webmaster bla bla.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU overvolte ich nicht. Die soll jetzt auch nicht wieder zicken.


----------



## Duvar (24. Oktober 2014)

Läuft bei dir  Joa bevor dein Netzteil explodiert, lassen wir dat mal.
Wärst so bei 600W mit GPU OV.


----------



## Roundy (24. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Läuft bei dir  Joa bevor dein Netzteil explodiert, lassen wir dat mal.
> Wärst so bei 600W mit GPU OV.



Wenn ich so viele 290er gehabt hätte wie er, würd ich da auch nimma dran rumspielen 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Läuft bei dir  Joa bevor dein Netzteil explodiert, lassen wir dat mal.
> Wärst so bei 600W mit GPU OV.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist GPU-Only. Zum Schluss stand dann ~620 Watt. R9 290 VaporX. 

Das bequiet! DPP10 550W kann das schon gut ab. Und zur Not würde es abschalten. 


Roundy schrieb:


> Wenn ich so viele 290er gehabt hätte wie er, würd ich da auch nimma dran rumspielen
> Gruß


 Dito. Ich bekomme anscheinend immer die *Diven*.


----------



## noname545 (25. Oktober 2014)

ach deswegen schaltet mein PC in Furmark plötzlich ab Aber das eine 290 so viel Strom aus der Leitung  ziehen kann


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Oktober 2014)

Treiber 14.9.*2* Beta ist draussen
*Speziell für Mantle UND CIV *


----------



## ebastler (25. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> bau doch ohne backplate ein, die Dinger sind doch nur wegen der Optik da, oder habe ich was verpasst? Also bei meiner PCS ist die backplate bestimmt nur wegen der optik da, einen anderen nutzen konnte ich jetzt nicht erkennen. Vor allem wird die Graka zu 80% von deinem fetten CPU kühler bedeckt sein^^


 
Ich hab den Morpheus drauf, und der biegt mir die Karte durch wie ne Banane.
Zudem, mit Wärmeleitpads kühlt die Plate auch mit.


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,
habt ihr schon den neuen Treiber probiert?


----------



## Roraty (25. Oktober 2014)

Ist endlich der 15er raus?


----------



## PeterK1 (25. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> ach deswegen schaltet mein PC in Furmark plötzlich ab Aber das eine 290 so viel Strom aus der Leitung  ziehen kann



Bei 370W/340W Power In/Power Out bei +50% Power Limit wird der Verbrauch der gesamten Karte der 450W TDP schon sehr nahe kommen! Da darf das Netzteil keine Schwäche zeigen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Oktober 2014)

Roraty schrieb:


> Ist endlich der 15er raus?


Nächstes Jahr. **.## (** steht fürs Jahr/## steht für den Monat)


PeterK1 schrieb:


> Bei 370W/340W Power In/Power Out bei +50% Power Limit wird der Verbrauch der gesamten Karte der 450W TDP schon sehr nahe kommen! Da darf das Netzteil keine Schwäche zeigen.


Ja das geht. Aber das ist dann bald schon über den ATX Specs wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Captn (25. Oktober 2014)

So, die Karte ist heute angekommen. Gleich mal gucken, wie die so drauf ist 

Edit: Die langweilt sich gerade in Skyrim


----------



## noname545 (25. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> So, die Karte ist heute angekommen. Gleich mal gucken, wie die so drauf ist
> 
> Edit: Die langweilt sich gerade in Skyrim



kann nicht sein, Skyrim mit unendlich viel mods zwingt die Karrte locker in die Knie Bei mir werden sogar fast die 4gb voll^^


----------



## Captn (25. Oktober 2014)

Hab noch nicht so viel draufgehauen (1500MB nur), aber es ist lustig zu sehen, dass die Temperatur steigt bis die Frames auf 120 VSync sind. Für die neue Kindergeburtstag, für die 670 die reinste Qual. Die 290 bleibt sogar kälter 

BTW hab ich jetzt wieder nen ordentliches Mauspad


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

meine R9 290 bleibt erstaunlich leise beim zocken. Alles ok, aber wenn ich das Spiel unterbreche und ich es mit der Windows-Taste minimiere um vlt. mal was im Netz zu machen, drehen die Lüfter höher als während dem Game selbst.

Kann ich was dagegen tun?

Außerdem ist mir ein ein leises 'kratzgeräusch' aufgefallen. Bin mir zu 80 % sicher dass es vom Lüfter der Graka kommt.

Hört sich so an als würde eine HDD 'arbeiten'

Denke nicht, dass es Spulenfiepen ist ..

Hoffe ihr könnt weiterhelfen.



Bin für jeden Rat dankbar!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Oktober 2014)

Mein Kollege hat mir gerade nochn Paar Fotos geschickt..... von seinem PC den ich ihn letzten Samstag zusammen gebaut habe (R9 290 PCS+Xeon1231+giga H97+8gig sniper+macho+samsung evo 250gb +S31 Urban usw ) er sollte eigentlich noch die Kabel ordentlich legen, weil ich an diesem Tag nicht viel zeit hatte......muss sein System nächste Woche noch optmieren 
Sein Sony Z2 macht wirklich scheiss Fotos


----------



## Roundy (25. Oktober 2014)

schaut doch schick aus  gute arbeit. 
ich find den weißen luffi zwar ned so nice, passt aber vom setting rein, besser als bunt, schwarz wäre noch besser gewesen 
dass die quali so schlecht ist liegt daran, dass er sie dir vermutlich per whatsapp geschickt hat oder?
da wird die nähmlich runtergedreht.
Gruß


----------



## BertB (25. Oktober 2014)

find auch, dass es ok aussieht,

also die socke...lol

ne ne, sieht gut aus


----------



## Cpt. Commander (25. Oktober 2014)

Cpt. Commander schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit die äußeren Lüfter im Idle abzuschalten auch, wenn man mittels Software die Lüfterkurve anpasst? Oder geht der Effekt verloren, weil sich dann nur alle Lüfter gleichzeitig regeln lassen?



Kann mir das jmd beantworten?


----------



## derneuemann (25. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr. **.## (** steht fürs Jahr/## steht für den Monat)
> 
> Ja das geht. Aber das ist dann bald schon über den ATX Specs wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


 

ATX Specs wären bei 6Pol + 8Pol 300W mehr nicht!!!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> schaut doch schick aus  gute arbeit.
> ich find den weißen luffi zwar ned so nice, passt aber vom setting rein, besser als bunt, schwarz wäre noch besser gewesen
> dass die quali so schlecht ist liegt daran, dass er sie dir vermutlich per whatsapp geschickt hat oder?
> da wird die nähmlich runtergedreht.
> Gruß



Jo what's app

Er bekommt noch meine originale fractal luffis....die haben auch weisse blätter...Dann passt es wieder...:0)


----------



## ebastler (26. Oktober 2014)

Habe meine Karte mal auf meinem Stromsparprofil (Desktop, Surfen, Film schauen etc) durch den Fire Strike gejagt, aus Interesse.
Und ich bin echt beeindruckt davon, was die Kart an Leistung raushaut, obwohl ich alle Regler auf das Minimum gestellt habe.
Nur die Spannung nervt, warum geht die nicht noch runter? :/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Habe meine Karte mal auf meinem Stromsparprofil (Desktop, Surfen, Film schauen etc) durch den Fire Strike gejagt, aus Interesse.
> Und ich bin echt beeindruckt davon, was die Kart an Leistung raushaut, obwohl ich alle Regler auf das Minimum gestellt habe.
> Nur die Spannung nervt, warum geht die nicht noch runter? :/


 Wenn sie ab Werk wie meine eine hohe Stockspannung hat, geht die nicht weiter runter.


----------



## Captn (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mal einfach den Takt meiner Karte auf 1100 angehoben und siehe da, ohne Spannungsanhebung läuft Skyrim damit. Muss demnächst mal gucken, wie es bei Crysis und Co. aussieht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einfach den Takt meiner Karte auf 1100 angehoben und siehe da, ohne Spannungsanhebung läuft Skyrim damit. Muss demnächst mal gucken, wie es bei Crysis und Co. aussieht.



ist doch top


----------



## Captn (26. Oktober 2014)

Finde ich auch . Vlt. geht ja noch mehr ^^.


----------



## BertB (26. Oktober 2014)

ich hab auch kein glück 

jetzt hab ich mir beim umbau so nen winzigen kondensator von der 290 windforce abgerissen,

ebenfalls beim versuch, die karte aus dem pcie slot zu bekommen,

mit nem schraubenzieher auf den hebel am slot gedrückt, ging auch, aber der griff von dem schraubenzieher hat das kleine quaderförmige bauteil auf der rückseite des pcb dabeiabgerissen,

werd versuchen, es auf der arbeit anzulöten,

könnt echt kotzen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich hab auch kein glück
> 
> jetzt hab ich mir beim umbau so nen winzigen kondensator von der 290 windforce abgerissen,
> 
> ...



Was macht ihr denn immer für Sachen:0)


----------



## Captn (26. Oktober 2014)

Musste ich aber auch mal machen, da ich mit dem Fingern nicht mehr rankam. Zum Glück hatte die 670 ne Backplate . Ich hatte aber eher Angst das Mainboards zu zerkloppen.


----------



## BertB (26. Oktober 2014)

da hab ich aufgepasst, dass ich da nicht abrutsch aufs board


----------



## Captn (26. Oktober 2014)

Na immerhin das


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich hab auch kein glück
> 
> jetzt hab ich mir beim umbau so nen winzigen kondensator von der 290 windforce abgerissen,
> 
> ...


Frag bei Gigabyte an, ob sie dir da helfen.

Greift doch mit den Finger von unten ran, sprich wo die Lüfter sind unter bzw hinter die Karte und macht den Slot-Clip von unten auf. So habe ich das zumindest immer bei der PCS+ gemacht.


----------



## ebastler (26. Oktober 2014)

Und zur Not, wenn gar nix geht, baut man halt den CPU Kühler ab...


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wenn jener aber verschraubt ist, wie bei meinen Sniper M5 und Mugen Rev II
Habe mit Messer probiert, da ich komplett drauss war aus Zorn dass ich die R9 290 Turboduo Karte in diesen Slot verbaut hatte.
und dann mit einem Holzstab probiert.
Funktionierte dabei reibungslos.


----------



## noname545 (26. Oktober 2014)

Man sollte niemals versuchen mit einem Schraubenzieher oder sonstigem Zeug irgendwelche Hardware rauszufummeln. Zur Not das Teil was im Weg ist abbauen, egal wie viel Klammern/Schrauben auch dran sind. Ich hatte schon mal ein ähnliches Problem und habe Mainboard samt Kühler, aus dem Gehäuse ausgebaut nur um eine Klammer Rauszufummeln. Ich komme bei meinem PC ganz gut ohne Schraubenzieher aus^^


----------



## Captn (26. Oktober 2014)

So, ich habe jetzt mal Tomb Raider gespielt, um zu gucken, ob die 1100 MHz auch woanders laufen. Ich hab dann noch nen bisschen am Takt geschraubt und das Limit bei 1130 MHz ohne Spannungsänderung finden können .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt mal Tomb Raider gespielt, um zu gucken, ob die 1100 MHz auch woanders laufen. Ich hab dann noch nen bisschen am Takt geschraubt und das Limit bei 1130 MHz ohne Spannungsänderung finden können .



Passt.  Hast auch +25mv @default Oder?
Wie warm und auf wieviel % Luffi?
Sehr empfindlich  Ist auch bf4 und crysis3


----------



## Captn (26. Oktober 2014)

Da mein Gehäuse leider etwas zu klein geworden ist (oder werden die Komponenten nur größer?  ) hab ich je nach Spiel Temperaturen bis 72 oder 78 Grad. Lüftergeschwindigkeit hatte ich jetzt nicht im OSD an. Bei der Spannung hatte ich auch noch nicht vorbeigeschaut, mach ich aber morgen .
Tomb Raider lief übrigens auf maxed out, sprich mit 4x SSAA, Tress FX und allem auf Anschlag mit mindestens cineastischen 30FPS je nach Situation.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute, bin grad am einstellen meiner Lüfterkurve.

Wollte wissen, ob es 'gesund ist' den Lüfter bis 60 Grad auf 30 % laufen zu lassen?

Wie habt ihr die Kurve eingestellt - Kompromiss zwischen cool und silent?


----------



## noname545 (27. Oktober 2014)

1200 Mhz müssten mit der PCS in Tomb Rider noch möglich sein, also der Benchmark läuft mit 1200/1400 fehlerfrei durch. Mit Spannungserhöhung ist bestimmt noch mehr drin, werde aber die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin grad am einstellen meiner Lüfterkurve.
> 
> Wollte wissen, ob es 'gesund ist' den Lüfter bis 60 Grad auf 30 % laufen zu lassen?
> 
> Wie habt ihr die Kurve eingestellt - Kompromiss zwischen cool und silent?



Welche karte haste ?


----------



## derneuemann (27. Oktober 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> 1200 Mhz müssten mit der PCS in Tomb Rider noch möglich sein, also der Benchmark läuft mit 1200/1400 fehlerfrei durch. Mit Spannungserhöhung ist bestimmt noch mehr drin, werde aber die Finger davon lassen.


 
1200MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das das in empfindlichen Spielen stabil ist! Bzw. welche Spannung liegt laut GPUz an, beim zocken?


----------



## Captn (27. Oktober 2014)

Meine hat in TR zeitweise 1150 mitgemacht, bis das Bild irgendwann stand . Heute will ich mal mit Undervolten die 1130 schaffen .


----------



## Duvar (27. Oktober 2014)

Denke nicht, dass das klappt, nur weil ein schneller Bench mal mit höheren Taktraten läuft, müsst ihr nicht die Hoffnung haben, das es nun stabil ist 
Ihr müsst da schon mehrere Spiele wie zB BF4/Crysis3/MetroLL etc stundenlang spielen, über mehrere Tage um zu sagen, das es stabil ist.
Meist friert bzw stürzt es nach einer gewissen zeit ingame ab, ein 30 Sekunden Benchmark, sagt also Null aus bzgl der Stabilität.

Dann müsst ihr auch schauen, liegen tatsächlich 1200MHz an die ganze Zeit, ich kann auch 1200MHz einstellen, nur bei Dayz geht der Takt zB nicht so hoch und dümpelt deutlich drunter vor sich hin.
Sucht also Games aus, wo der max Takt weitestgehend permanent anliegt.


----------



## derneuemann (27. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass das klappt, nur weil ein schneller Bench mal mit höheren Taktraten läuft, müsst ihr nicht die Hoffnung haben, das es nun stabil ist
> Ihr müsst da schon mehrere Spiele wie zB BF4/Crysis3/MetroLL etc stundenlang spielen, über mehrere Tage um zu sagen, das es stabil ist.
> Meist firert bzw stürzt es nach einer gewissen zeit ingame ab, ein 30 Sekunden Benchmark, sagt also Null aus bzgl der Stabilität.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so hätte ich es auch gesagt...


----------



## Performer81 (27. Oktober 2014)

Wievieol Vgpu real anliegend braucht ihr denn so für 1200MHZ? Ich brauch so ~1,3V laut GPUz (1,28-1,32), Spitzen sind natürlich höher. Entspricht etwa +150mv beim 290 Bios und 181mv beim 290x bios.
Der PCS+ Kühler lacht trotzdem nur über die Hitzeentwicklung, wird kaum wärmer als 70 Grad. Vrms etwa 80.


----------



## ebastler (27. Oktober 2014)

Was für Treiber habt ihr so? Ich habe gerade 14.9 und alle paar Tage mal plötzlich einen schwarzen Bildschirm.
Alles läuft normal weiter, nur die Monitore kriegen kein Signal mehr... Neustart behebt das Problem.
Ich lad mal 14.9.2 Beta.

Hat das Problem sonst wer?


----------



## CSOger (27. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Was für Treiber habt ihr so? Ich habe gerade 14.9 und alle paar Tage mal plötzlich einen schwarzen Bildschirm.
> Alles läuft normal weiter, nur die Monitore kriegen kein Signal mehr... Neustart behebt das Problem.
> Ich lad mal 14.9.2 Beta.
> 
> Hat das Problem sonst wer?



Zum 14.9

AMD bestätigt Probleme mit Catalyst 14.9 WHQL und stellt Lösung in Aussicht | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welche karte haste ?


 
Die R9 290 PCS+


----------



## Performer81 (27. Oktober 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die R9 290 PCS+


 
Lass doch einfach gpu-z nebenbei laufen und guck auf die Temps. Wird wohl okay sein.


----------



## Captn (27. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger, hast du eigentlich eine VaporX?


----------



## ebastler (27. Oktober 2014)

Okay, 14.9.2 war ne sehr schlechte Idee. Nach dem Boot geht alles so lange gut, bis das CCC startet, dann hab ich nen sofortigen Blackscreen...
Mal 14.9.1 testen...

Ich werf fürs Erste auch mal den Afterburner runter.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Oktober 2014)

Leute, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Hab dazu mal einen Fred eröffnet:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/359969-r9-290-pcs-geraeusch-vom-luefter.html

Danke..


----------



## Performer81 (27. Oktober 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Leute, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> 
> Hab dazu mal einen Fred eröffnet:
> 
> ...


 
Lol, musste meine erste pcs+ wegen dem Problem umtauschen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Lol, musste meine erste pcs+ wegen dem Problem umtauschen.


 
Genau die gleiche Diagnose?


----------



## Performer81 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja, bei mir wars der mittlere Lüfter. War aber eher so im idle Störend, unter Last wars dann weg.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir wars der mittlere Lüfter. War aber eher so im idle Störend, unter Last wars dann weg.


 
Soll ich mir die gleiche Karte nochmal nehmen? & wie lange dauert so ein Austausch?

Hab den Xeon, da kann ich dann also nix machen bis die neue nicht kommt


----------



## Performer81 (27. Oktober 2014)

Habs bei Alternate direkt umgetauscht. Erst wollten sie mir weiss machen sie würden nix hören die ******. Die 2. läuft seit einiger Zeit problemlos.
KAnnst ja nochmal mit rumdrücken auf dem Lager oder so probieren aber sonst...


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Oktober 2014)

Kann das normal sein, dass es subjektiv immmer ein anderer Lüfter von den drei ist.

Nur wenn ich alle drei kurz anhalte ist das nervige Geräusch weg!?


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Oktober 2014)

Hier kann man mal probehören:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vw8uzdp6uwhaccq/Sprachnotiz%200001.aac?dl=0

Liegt es an der Karte oder an meinem Gehör?


----------



## BertB (27. Oktober 2014)

war halt vollgestpft mit karten 
naja,
aber gigabyte fragen, ob die was machen können ist ne gute idee


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Genau so hätte ich es auch gesagt...



Ich auch


----------



## CSharper (27. Oktober 2014)

Leute so mal aus Neugier, könnte man eine R9 295 X2 mit einer R9 290X im Crossfire nutzen? Also ein qualitatives NT usw. vorrausgesetzt


----------



## Roundy (27. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Leute so mal aus Neugier, könnte man eine R9 295 X2 mit einer R9 290X im Crossfire nutzen? Also ein qualitatives NT usw. vorrausgesetzt


 
klar, warum auch nicht 
sind ja die gleichen chips
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (27. Oktober 2014)

Sind 3 identische Chips, warum nicht.
Lief ja so weit ich weiß auch schon mit 7990+7970!


----------



## BertB (27. Oktober 2014)

ja, das sollte gehen

7990+7970 ging auf alle fälle


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Evgasüchtiger, hast du eigentlich eine VaporX?



Yes


----------



## Captn (27. Oktober 2014)

X oder Non X?


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Oktober 2014)

@ebastler

14.9 hat bei mir auch immer das Game: Ryse Sone of Rome abstürzen lassen
*.Exe funktioniert nicht mehr  - So die Meldung
Oder Blackscreen, und Bild blieb hängen
Mit der Referenz Karte läuft nun Ryse einwandfei, um die 30fps mit 1,5 fach SSMA

PS: Weisst schon was Neues, zwecks meinem Angebot --- Bitte über PN !!
Dank Dir

PS: Habe den 14.6 Beta 1 installliert, läuft wie eh und je Tadellos!
Kein Vergleich zum 14.9 bzw. 14.9.x Treiber!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> X oder Non X?


Non x....wie in meiner Signatur:0) oder bisste mit n smarti on ?


----------



## Captn (27. Oktober 2014)

Jap Tapatalk ist am Start . Das hört sich aber toll an, dann kann ich immer ein bisschen vergleichen .


----------



## Duvar (27. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ne Karte und CPU ist nicht optimiert. Besonders beim Übertakten der CPU habe ich Probleme. Das Board bringt dann immer wieder Fehlermeldungen, dass angeblich der Arbeitsspeicher nicht erkannt wird.
> 
> Als CPU habe ich einen i7 2600K. Aber ich werde heute auch mal "optimieren". Fande es bloss komisch, dass ich unoptimiert fast an EVGAs Ergebnis ran komme. Man muss auch noch ~11 Watt wegrechnen wegen meiner Pumpe. Die habt Ihr ja nicht.


 
Hab mal jetzt auch bissl meine CPU/Ram angepasst. Hier mal idle und Last Bilder. (ist sicherlich net Prime stable, aber solange 24/7 alles rund läuft...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die CPU könnte man sicherlich auch runter takten und deutlich undervolten, dies habe ich jedoch noch nicht gemacht.
Sollte ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal tun, ohne Messgerät halt net so dolle das Ganze.
Hat wer zufällig einen Link zu einem guten Messgerät für wenig Geld?
Eventuell gönn ich mir dann mal eins, dann könnte ich diverse Profile bei der 290 und bei dem i7 durchmessen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Jap Tapatalk ist am Start . Das hört sich aber toll an, dann kann ich immer ein bisschen vergleichen .



Jo


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Oktober 2014)

hey Leute,

werde meine R9 290 PCS+ an MF zurückschicken, da ich mir zu 99% sicher bin dass es ein Lager erwischt hat.

Was ist besser (sicherer eine neue R9 290 zu bekommen) : Austausch oder Gutschrift fordern?

Soll ich bei der R9 290 PCS bleiben oder mir eine andere R9 290 nehmen?!


----------



## Duvar (28. Oktober 2014)

970 oder vapor x, zumindest würde ich es so machen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 970 oder vapor x, zumindest würde ich es so machen.


 
Lese unheimlich viel von blackscreens bei der Vapor X.

Vapor X oder Tri X ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Oktober 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> 
> werde meine R9 290 PCS+ an MF zurückschicken, da ich mir zu 99% sicher bin dass es ein Lager erwischt hat.
> 
> ...


Du bekommst zu 95% wieder eine PCS+. Geld lehnen die ab. War bei mir damals auch so.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Oktober 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Lese unheimlich viel von blackscreens bei der Vapor X.
> 
> Vapor X oder Tri X ?



Vapor nie probleme mit meiner gehabt....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Vapor nie probleme mit meiner gehabt....


Ich durfte eine Reklamieren.


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Du bekommst zu 95% wieder eine PCS+. Geld lehnen die ab. War bei mir damals auch so.


 
Ich habe bisher immer bei MF mein Geld zurück bekommen, ohne probleme oder murren. Meine waren bisher aber immer eindeutig defekt! Also Vollausfall!
Ich würde eine 970 nehmen, oder eine Vapor. Aber GTX970 bevorzugen...


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher immer bei MF mein Geld zurück bekommen, ohne probleme oder murren. Meine waren bisher aber immer eindeutig defekt! Also Vollausfall!
> Ich würde eine 970 nehmen, oder eine Vapor. Aber GTX970 bevorzugen...



Kommt immer darauf an, was man mit der Karte machen will. 
Wenn man Mantle (BF4) nutzen möchte, dann würde ich immer zur R9 greifen. Bei DX11 bringt die 970 er ein paar FPS mehr. 
Davon abgesehen haben alle GTX970 Spulenfiepen. Die eine mehr die andere weniger.
Zum Spulenfiepen:
http://www.computerbase.de/2014-10/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-test-roundup-vergleich/4/


----------



## poweruser181 (28. Oktober 2014)

hi
ich weiß das ist eigentlich ein 290 laberthread  aber ich hab keinen 280/280x laberthread gefunden ( gibt keinenoder war zu doof dazu )
ich hätte ne frage zur  VTX3D Radeon R9 280 X-Edition, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VXR9 280 3GBD5-2DHXE) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich VTX3D R9 280 X-Edition...
ich hab sie mir mal genau angeschaut, für mich wirkt sie eigentlich wie eine "normale" 280 nicht wie eine 280X....  was ist sie denn jetzt eigentlich, und womit kann sie Crossfeiern? ^^
280? 280x? oder gar beides? 
mfg


----------



## Jogi86 (28. Oktober 2014)

Morgen miteinander. 
Wie lange ist jetzt eigentlich die "R" Serie schon auf dem Markt? Bzw. wann kommt die Nächste generation?


----------



## Roundy (28. Oktober 2014)

poweruser181 schrieb:


> hi
> ich weiß das ist eigentlich ein 290 laberthread  aber ich hab keinen 280/280x laberthread gefunden ( gibt keinenoder war zu doof dazu )
> ich hätte ne frage zur  VTX3D Radeon R9 280 X-Edition, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VXR9 280 3GBD5-2DHXE) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich VTX3D R9 280 X-Edition...
> ich hab sie mir mal genau angeschaut, für mich wirkt sie eigentlich wie eine "normale" 280 nicht wie eine 280X....  was ist sie denn jetzt eigentlich, und womit kann sie Crossfeiern? ^^
> ...



Ist ne 280 non x, cf geht aber auch mit ner 280x.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich durfte eine Reklamieren.



Du hast schon jede reklamiert :0)


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Oktober 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Morgen miteinander.
> Wie lange ist jetzt eigentlich die "R" Serie schon auf dem Markt? Bzw. wann kommt die Nächste generation?



Die RX 2XX-Reihe ist wenn ich es recht im Kopf habe im Oktober 13 vorgestellt worden. Wann die nächste Gen (wahrscheinlich RX 3XX) kommt kann dir keiner sagen.


----------



## Jogi86 (28. Oktober 2014)

hmmm, bin am überlagen ob ich mir ne 290er holen soll oder doch auf die nächste Generation warten soll aber die wird sicher noch 2-3 Jahre dauern oder was denkt ihr?
Hätte da ne gebrauchte r9 290 von Gigabyte sampt Wasserkühlung um 265 Euronen...

ps: derzeit eine 7950 Vapor X verbaut


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an, was man mit der Karte machen will.
> Wenn man Mantle (BF4) nutzen möchte, dann würde ich immer zur R9 greifen. Bei DX11 bringt die 970 er ein paar FPS mehr.
> Davon abgesehen haben alle GTX970 Spulenfiepen. Die eine mehr die andere weniger.
> Zum Spulenfiepen:
> 11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


 

Viele nutzer haben kein besonders ausgeprägtes Fiepen feststellen können! Und ja mit Mantle lohnt sich die R9 290 in BF. Die gleichen Spulen Panik Berichte gab es auch bei den 290/X wie 780TI... Aber mit einer anständigen CPU läuft BF4 auch mit der 970 sehr gut... und die ist moderner und sparsamer und hat mehr Taktpotential... Ich würde meine 290X nicht gegen eine 980 eintauschen wollen, aber wenn ich jetzt neu kaufen müsste, würde ich die 980 nehmen. Wahrscheinlich.


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Oktober 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> hmmm, bin am überlagen ob ich mir ne 290er holen soll oder doch auf die nächste Generation warten soll aber die wird sicher noch 2-3 Jahre dauern oder was denkt ihr?
> Hätte da ne gebrauchte r9 290 von Gigabyte sampt Wasserkühlung um 265 Euronen...
> 
> ps: derzeit eine 7950 Vapor X verbaut


 
Solche Fragen kann ich leiden.
Nix für ungut, aber was sollen wir darüber denken, wenn Du uns nicht sagst, was Du damit machen willst?!?!?!
Surfen, Bildbearbeiten, Zocken und wenn ja, welche Spiele. Wenn Du AC: Unity zocken willst, dann steig auf die R9 290 um, wenn Du hauptsächlich CS GO zockst, dann bleib bei der 7950.


----------



## poweruser181 (28. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ist ne 280 non x, cf geht aber auch mit ner 280x.
> Gruß


 danke


----------



## Jogi86 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hab ja auch gefragt bzw. grob festgestellt das es noch 2-3 Jahre dauern wird. Dazu wollte ich eigentlich feedback.
Aber nix für ungut  Du hast aber gut geraten was CSGo anbelangt aber auch BF4, Diablo3 uvm.
Warum ich aber ins grübeln komm ist das, das die r9 mit WK um 265,- schon ein Leckerbissen wäre aber wenn nächstes Jahr (rein hypothetisch) die next gen kommt, würde ich schon auf die warten.

Btw: Warum verkaufen Leute eine fast neue r9 um nichtmal die Hälfte( natürlich mit Rechnung und Garantie) zu dutzenten in der Bucht. Die Preise sind total im Keller. Super als Käufer aber verstehen tu ich es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Cpt. Commander (28. Oktober 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Warum verkaufen Leute eine fast neue r9 um nichtmal die Hälfte( natürlich mit Rechnung und Garantie) zu dutzenten in der Bucht.


 
Bei mir taucht nicht ein einziges Angebot unter dem derzeitigen Neupreis auf.


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Hab ja auch gefragt bzw. grob festgestellt das es noch 2-3 Jahre dauern wird. Dazu wollte ich eigentlich feedback.
> Aber nix für ungut  Du hast aber gut geraten was CSGo anbelangt aber auch BF4, Diablo3 uvm.
> Warum ich aber ins grübeln komm ist das, das die r9 mit WK um 265,- schon ein Leckerbissen wäre aber wenn nächstes Jahr (rein hypothetisch) die next gen kommt, würde ich schon auf die warten.
> 
> Btw: Warum verkaufen Leute eine fast neue r9 um nichtmal die Hälfte( natürlich mit Rechnung und Garantie) zu dutzenten in der Bucht. Die Preise sind total im Keller. Super als Käufer aber verstehen tu ich es trotzdem nicht.


 

Wenn ich annehme das eine neue R9 290X zur Zeit rund 330 Euro kostet und ein Wasserkühler rund 100Euro komme ich auf 430 Euro dann wären 265 Euro gute 60%. 
Ich finde rund 60% einfach ein faires Angebot. Was darüber hinaus geht finde ich persönlich frech, weil es sind nunmal gebrauchte sachen. Auch wenn die nur 1 Woche gebraucht wurden. Aber die Mentalität des Durchschnittsdeutschen sieht leider den eigenen Vorteil, als wichtigsten punkt. 
Dazu, ich selbst kaufe eigentlich keine gebrauchte Hardware, aber verkaufe sehr viel und dann immer mit meiner 60% vom aktuellen Wert. Außer bei alter Hardware, die geht auch schon mal mit 40-0 % oder so weg...


----------



## Jogi86 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab wirklich kein Problem mit gebrauchten sachen. Mein halber Pc besteht aus diesen und ich bin bis jetzt nie übernt Tisch gezogen worden. Wobei ich Rechnung und Garantie vorraussetze.

@ Captain: guck mal ebay kleinanzeigen unter anderem. Mehr sag ich nicht, nicht das du mir die sachen vor der Nase wegkaufst


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (28. Oktober 2014)

Warten kann man immer. Der Markt ist so schnelllebig, das ich nie nach was kommt evtl. in den nächsten Monaten kaufe, sondern, wie ich es brauche.
Klar kommt in unbestimmter Zeit eine neue AMD Generation raus. Aber darauf zu spekulieren, ob das dann was bringt, IST SPEKULATION 

Wenn Dir Deine 7950 ausreicht, dann bleib dabei. Ich hätte meine 7970 auch noch, wenn sie mir nicht abgeraucht wäre.
Es bringt mir ja schließlich nix mir eine 980er zu kaufen um beispielsweise Watch Dogs zocken zu können, wenn ich das Spiel aber nicht habe. Einfach nur wegen der Möglichkeit dessen!

Es gibt hier Leute im Forum die drücken sich Monatelang in irgendwelchen Kaufberatungsthemen rum. Mit so Fragen wie: Welche ist die Beste? Welche ist die Leiseste? Welche lässt sich am besten Übertakten?
Auf die Antwort, das meist die besten Karten das meiste kosten kommt dann so Pfeffer, wie "na dann warte ich noch, bis die billiger geworden sind." Und schwups wird eine neue Generation angekündigt und das Glaskugelraten beginnt von Neuem. Soll ich noch warten? Wieviel Prozent mehr bringt die neue Generation?
Kann darüber nur lachen 

Kauf Dir eine neue Karte, wenn Du sie brauchst (auf Grund deiner Anwendungen), knall die Kohle auf den Tisch und gut. Und sei Dir gewiss, der Preis fällt immer, bis zur nächsten Generation Hardware und das Spiel beginnt von Neuem


----------



## Cpt. Commander (28. Oktober 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Guck mal ebay kleinanzeigen unter anderem. Mehr sag ich nicht, nicht das du mir die sachen vor der Nase wegkaufst


 
Da ist bei mir die Günstigste 25€ billiger als Neuware, komisch. 

Aber keine Angst, ich kaufe bei solchen Dingen lieber neu.


----------



## Sysnet (28. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Okay, 14.9.2 war ne sehr schlechte Idee. Nach dem Boot geht alles so lange gut, bis das CCC startet, dann hab ich nen sofortigen Blackscreen...
> Mal 14.9.1 testen...
> 
> Ich werf fürs Erste auch mal den Afterburner runter.


 
Die 14.9er laufen bei mir alle katastrophal. Da war der 14.4 deutlich besser. Werde es jetzt auch mal mit den 14.6er probieren. Werde erstmal den RC2 versuchen denke ich. Oder gibt es da schlechte Erfahrungen hier bei Euch?


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Warten kann man immer. Der Markt ist so schnelllebig, das ich nie nach was kommt evtl. in den nächsten Monaten kaufe, sondern, wie ich es brauche.
> Klar kommt in unbestimmter Zeit eine neue AMD Generation raus. Aber darauf zu spekulieren, ob das dann was bringt, IST SPEKULATION
> 
> Wenn Dir Deine 7950 ausreicht, dann bleib dabei. Ich hätte meine 7970 auch noch, wenn sie mir nicht abgeraucht wäre.
> ...


 

Stimmt!
Aber ich kaufe auch nach Bock, also auch mal ohne Sinn und Verstand! Meistens habe ich einfach Bock auf was neues zum ausprobieren! Bei Grafikkarten kann man ja wenigstens noch unterschiede erkennen, aber Prozessoren...Das geht mir echt zu lahm. ( Also das spiele programmiert werden die Rechenleistung sinnvoll nutzen, aber dann davon ganz viel brauchen) CPU Performancekritische Spiele gibt es einfach zu wenige...

Bei Grafikkarten kann zumindest alles an mehr Leistung in mehr Bildqualität und Quantität umsetzen (Fps).

Bei Treibern verstehe ich immer noch nicht woher hier immer wieder Probleme kommen. Ich habe nach wie vor mit keinem Treiber im Jahr 2014 Probleme gehabt und ich habe sie alle genutzt.


----------



## Performer81 (28. Oktober 2014)

290 PCS+ mit Standardtakt und unter 120W Verbrauch. Hatte auf unter 100W gehofft aber naja, nicht ganz. GPU-z natürlich erst gestartet als der bench lief.

http://abload.de/img/stromspar1cioon.jpg


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

1. Kein Standarttakt, schau mal den Speichertakt.
2. Du glaubst echt das die Karte jetzt nur 120W verbraucht hat?


----------



## Performer81 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja das glaub ich echt, warum auch nicht. GPU-z ist da verlässlich.

Hier nochmal mit richtigem Speichertakt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (28. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ja das glaub ich echt, warum auch nicht. GPU-z ist da verlässlich.
> 
> Hier nochmal mit richtigem Speichertakt.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=stromspar2a2o4i.jpg



Ne strommessungen mit gpu-z bzw generell per software sind nicht grrade sehr verlasslich, miss lieber mit nem multimrter oder so.
Gruß


----------



## MfDoom (28. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ne strommessungen mit gpu-z bzw generell per software sind nicht grrade sehr verlasslich, miss lieber mit nem multimrter oder so.
> Gruß


 Was schätzt du wie groß die Abweichungen sind?
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

Schon komisch, das alle Tests im INet was von über 225W sagen. Auch bei Standarttakt schon... PCGH hat sogar über 250W ermittelt... Miss mal mit einem Energiemessgerät den ganzen PC. Dann kannst du in etwa abschätzen, das rund 100W mehr raus gehen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Oktober 2014)

Lohnt es sich eine R290X zu holen Übergangs weise, oder würde ich keinen Mehrwert spüren zu meiner GTX 670? Laut Benchmarks ist sie ja fast immer so schnell wie eine GTX780TI aber spürt man das dann auch oder sollte ich lieber meine beiden GTX 670 behalten (Laufen nicht im SLI) und mir das wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen?


----------



## Performer81 (28. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Schon komisch, das alle Tests im INet was von über 225W sagen. Auch bei Standarttakt schon... PCGH hat sogar über 250W ermittelt... Miss mal mit einem Energiemessgerät den ganzen PC. Dann kannst du in etwa abschätzen, das rund 100W mehr raus gehen.


 
Bei Furmark oder wie? Ausserdem brauch alleine der Orkanlüfter schon jede Menge Strom. Und dann bei 95 Grad.


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

Spiele Benchmarks, und der Radiallüfter verbraucht genau 2A max bei 100% (Also max 24W). Der Leistungsbedarf von Lüfter fällt im Quadrat zur Drehzahl.  Das wären bei 60% Drehzahl ca 0,7A, somit 8,4W ca! Genau genommen hat PCGH für die Sapphire Tri-X (290X) rund 270W gemessen, bei 65-70°.
Und selbst mit Wasserkühlung liegt man max 10% unter diesem Wert. Sagen wir mal Pi mal Daumen 245W... 
Da sind 120W etwas sehr weit von entfernt...

Und jetzt nicht wieder, TomsHardware hat besseres Messverfahren! Bitte! Slebst auf derer Basis landen wir immer noch bei rund 200W und nicht 120W!
Und TH sind die einzigen die den 290(X) Karten einen Verbrauch von unter 250W nach sagen!

Die Referenz 290X von PCGH wurde mit genau 289W gemessen, In Spielen!


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eine R290X zu holen Übergangs weise, oder würde ich keinen Mehrwert spüren zu meiner GTX 670? Laut Benchmarks ist sie ja fast immer so schnell wie eine GTX780TI aber spürt man das dann auch oder sollte ich lieber meine beiden GTX 670 behalten (Laufen nicht im SLI) und mir das wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen?


 
Unterschied kann  man schon deutlich merken! Aber unterschiede von Tag und Nacht wohl nicht.
Mach doch einfach mal ein Vergleichsbenchmark, wie PCGH es macht. Dann schnappst du dir einen Test von denen und vergleichst.


----------



## Captn (28. Oktober 2014)

@Evgasüchtiger

Ich hab bei meiner VaporX 1,141V standardmäßig anliegen. Wie sieht das bei dir aus?


----------



## MfDoom (28. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Spiele Benchmarks, und der Radiallüfter verbraucht genau 2A max bei 100% (Also max 24W). Der Leistungsbedarf von Lüfter fällt im Quadrat zur Drehzahl.  Das wären bei 60% Drehzahl ca 0,7A, somit 8,4W ca! Genau genommen hat PCGH für die Sapphire Tri-X (290X) rund 270W gemessen, bei 65-70°.
> Und selbst mit Wasserkühlung liegt man max 10% unter diesem Wert. Sagen wir mal Pi mal Daumen 245W...
> Da sind 120W etwas sehr weit von entfernt...
> 
> ...



 Der Leistungsbedarf eines Ventilators ändert sich proportional zur dritten Potenz des Drehzahlverhältnisses: P1/P2=(N1/N2)³
Die Druckerhöhung ändert sich im Quadrat zur Drehzahlerhöhung.


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2014)

Wie wärs damit, einen Bench zu nehmen, der nur die GPU belastet, und die primäre Aufnahme mit und ohne GPU vergleichen?

Aus der Effizienzkurve des NTs sollte man zwischrn Idle ohne GPU und Bench mit GPU recht genau den Verbrauch der Karte ausrechnen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Ich hab bei meiner VaporX 1,141V standardmäßig anliegen. Wie sieht das bei dir aus?



Jo avg stimmt. Im AB sind +25mv ein gestellt....welchen asic haste?


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Der Leistungsbedarf eines Ventilators ändert sich proportional zur dritten Potenz des Drehzahlverhältnisses: P1/P2=(N1/N2)³
> Die Druckerhöhung ändert sich im Quadrat zur Drehzahlerhöhung.


 
Noch besser! Dann wird es halt noch weniger! 
Habe ich durch einander gebracht!

Dann kann man halt ca 5,2W für den Lüfter bei 60% Fanspeed rechnen und nicht 8,4!


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit, einen Bench zu nehmen, der nur die GPU belastet, und die primäre Aufnahme mit und ohne GPU vergleichen?
> 
> Aus der Effizienzkurve des NTs sollte man zwischrn Idle ohne GPU und Bench mit GPU recht genau den Verbrauch der Karte ausrechnen...


 
Dann darf man aber den Idle Verbrauch nicht vergessen. Darüber hinaus verfälscht die CPU den Wert immer. Egal welches Spiel. Man müsste halt die 12V Leitungen Messen und zusätzlich sich einen PCIe Stecker basteln der den Strom übers Board misst.

Woher kommt hier stellenweise die Annahme das die Tests im Internet alle falsch sind


----------



## Captn (28. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo avg stimmt. Im AB sind +25mv ein gestellt....welchen asic haste?


Guck ich, wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## Performer81 (28. Oktober 2014)

*edit*


----------



## PeterK1 (28. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> 290 PCS+ mit Standardtakt und unter 120W Verbrauch. Hatte auf unter 100W gehofft aber naja, nicht ganz. GPU-z natürlich erst gestartet als der bench lief.
> 
> http://abload.de/img/stromspar1cioon.jpg



Rechne mal zu der VDDC Powerin nochmal so 60-65W drauf für die ganze Karte. Mit HWiNFO64 lässt sich zumindest noch ein weiterer Wandler auslesen, der bei ~30W Powerin liegt. Mit weiterem Kleinkram müssen es aber um die 60-65W sein, da meine Karte bei ~235W VDDC Powerin in das 300W Powerlimit rennt und runtertaktet!


----------



## Performer81 (28. Oktober 2014)

Powerlimit ist doch bei 250W.


----------



## PeterK1 (28. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Powerlimit ist doch bei 250W.



Hab ein 290x Bios drauf, sollte also minimum 300W sein.


----------



## BertB (28. Oktober 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eine R290X zu holen Übergangs weise, oder würde ich keinen Mehrwert spüren zu meiner GTX 670? Laut Benchmarks ist sie ja fast immer so schnell wie eine GTX780TI aber spürt man das dann auch oder sollte ich lieber meine beiden GTX 670 behalten (Laufen nicht im SLI) und mir das wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen?


 
probier doch mal sli,

770er sind hammerstark, habe bisher auch keine speichersorgen,
lasse 3200x1350 laufen

670er sollten ~85% der power erreichen


----------



## Captn (28. Oktober 2014)

@Evgasüchtiger

ASIC liegt bei 76%


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> 
> ASIC liegt bei 76%



Habe 77 :0) 

Stelle mal im AB von +25mv auf 0 MIT 1100/1400......Das sollte stable gehen


----------



## Sysnet (28. Oktober 2014)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Die 14.9er laufen bei mir alle katastrophal. Da war der 14.4 deutlich besser. Werde es jetzt auch mal mit den 14.6er probieren. Werde erstmal den RC2 versuchen denke ich. Oder gibt es da schlechte Erfahrungen hier bei Euch?



Hat da jemand nochmal netterweise ne Info zu den Treibern?


----------



## Roundy (28. Oktober 2014)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Hat da jemand nochmal netterweise ne Info zu den Treibern?



Das problem ist, dass jede karte anders auf den jeweiligen treiber reagiert... die eine verrichtet bei treiber x vorbildlich ihren dienst, die andere lässt dich nen schwarzen bildschirm mit lila streifen bewundern, also selber testen.
Gruß


----------



## Sysnet (28. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das problem ist, dass jede karte anders auf den jeweiligen treiber reagiert... die eine verrichtet bei treiber x vorbildlich ihren dienst, die andere lässt dich nen schwarzen bildschirm mit lila streifen bewundern, also selber testen. Gruß



Ok, dann weiß ich wenigstens bescheid. 

Probiere mal alle durch. 

Bis jetzt sieht 14.6 RC2 auf den ersten Blick auf jeden Fall schonmal besser aus als 14.4 oder 14.9.

Karte ist übrigens ne PowerColor 290 (ohne X) OC im Ref. Design mit WaKü.


----------



## Captn (28. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Habe 77 :0)
> 
> Stelle mal im AB von +25mv auf 0 MIT 1100/1400......Das sollte stable gehen


Momentan läuft es ja noch stable mit 1130/1400 @ 1,141V (also Standard)

Edit: Hab mich im Takt vertan


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Oktober 2014)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Hat da jemand nochmal netterweise ne Info zu den Treibern?



also meine 14.9 er laufen alle ohne Probleme



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Momentan läuft es ja noch stable mit 1030/1400 @ 1,141V (also Standard)




jo dann stelle mal auf o mv statt 25mv.....sollte locker gehen....dadurch liegt weniger Spannung an und die karte wird leiser und kühler


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir geht jetzt irgendwie gar kein Treiber mehr ._.

Ohne Treiber läufts 1A, mit hab ich nach 20-30s am Desktop nen Blackscreen. 14.9.1, 14.9.2, 14.9, 14.4.
Da mein Windows nachm Start aber auch sonst ziemlich rumzickt, und ich davon ausgehe, dass da irgendein falsch deinstallierter Treiber reinpfuscht, installiere ich gerade 8.1 neu.
Bzw. lade die aktuellste Iso von Microsoft.


----------



## Captn (28. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> jo dann stelle mal auf o mv statt 25mv.....sollte locker gehen....dadurch liegt weniger Spannung an und die karte wird leiser und kühler



Hatte mich um 100Mhz vertan, hab's editiert .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Hatte mich um 100Mhz vertan, hab's editiert .



achso..das doch dufte


----------



## Captn (28. Oktober 2014)

Finde ich auch, vlt gehen ja 1100 mit UV.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, vlt gehen ja 1100 mit UV.



Brauchste soviel leistung?

Ich nutzen zur Zeit nur 980/1250mhz ...Datt reicht 

Läuft lautlos....

Sollen ich mal hier für dich meine Luffikurve und einstellung von AB posten....kannst ja mal ausprobieren


----------



## Captn (28. Oktober 2014)

Joa, wäre cool . Ich will sowieso noch ein Quiet-Profil haben .


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2014)

SSD formatiert, sauberes 8.1 mit 14.9.1 drauf, läuft bislang endlich wieder problemlos


----------



## Sysnet (28. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> SSD formatiert, sauberes 8.1 mit 14.9.1 drauf, läuft bislang endlich wieder problemlos



^^Das ist doch mal was. 

Hatte ich vorher leider auch schon alles gemacht. :-/ Hatte zuvor n nVidia 570 SLI-Setup. Da lief alles problemlos. Hatte erst DDU für die Treiber genutzt, was aber kein echter Erfolg war. Danach halt Win 8.1 komplett neu aufgesetzt. Läuft seitdem zwar besser aber ich habe öfter Blackscreens und der Treiber setzt sich immer noch andauernd zurück. Auch stürzen manche Games sporadisch ab. Karte läuft extra schon nur noch auf Standardtakt.

Na ja, mal schauen wie es jetzt mit den 14.6ern läuft. Ansonsten hat die Karte wohl einen weg.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Oktober 2014)

Sysnet schrieb:


> ^^Das ist doch mal was.
> 
> Hatte ich vorher leider auch schon alles gemacht. :-/ Hatte zuvor n nVidia 570 SLI-Setup. Da lief alles problemlos. Hatte erst DDU für die Treiber genutzt, was aber kein echter Erfolg war. Danach halt Win 8.1 komplett neu aufgesetzt. Läuft seitdem zwar besser aber ich habe öfter Blackscreens und der Treiber setzt sich immer noch andauernd zurück. Auch stürzen manche Games sporadisch ab. Karte läuft extra schon nur noch auf Standardtakt.
> 
> Na ja, mal schauen wie es jetzt mit den 14.6ern läuft. Ansonsten hat die Karte wohl einen weg.



haste W7 oder W8?




CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Joa, wäre cool . Ich will sowieso noch ein Quiet-Profil haben .


 

 Bitte


----------



## Sysnet (28. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> haste W7 oder W8?



Win 8.1


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2014)

Boah, echt? Bisherige Downloads:
> 3GB Win 8.1 Iso von Dreamspark
> 1050MB Updates
> 950MB Update 1
> 550MB Updates (läuft grad)

Irgendwann reichts, Microsoft^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Oktober 2014)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Win 8.1



Vielleicht liegs an w8.1 das es nicht so rund läuft....Also W7 läuft 1A


----------



## Captn (28. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bitte



Danke, ich teste es erstmal. Nicht, dass mir mein Gehäuse einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht ^^.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Danke, ich teste es erstmal. Nicht, dass mir mein Gehäuse einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht ^^.



Und Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Captn (29. Oktober 2014)

Ganz gut, Temps sind super und wirklich weniger Leistung hab ich nicht  und das trotz sperrigem Gehäuse .


----------



## derneuemann (29. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das problem ist, dass jede karte anders auf den jeweiligen treiber reagiert... die eine verrichtet bei treiber x vorbildlich ihren dienst, die andere lässt dich nen schwarzen bildschirm mit lila streifen bewundern, also selber testen.
> Gruß


 
Ich glaube nicht das es an den Karten und Treibern liegt, ich glaube eher das an der restlichen Hardware wie Software- Behausung liegt! Oder an individuellen Fehlern.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ganz gut, Temps sind super und wirklich weniger Leistung hab ich nicht  und das trotz sperrigem Gehäuse .



Siehste 

Zogge mal eine Stunde bf4 Oder crysis3 und logge mit gpuz mit ....am besten crysis3.....die log bitte dann hier posten :0)


----------



## Captn (29. Oktober 2014)

Mach ich dann am Samstag, da mir in der Woche sonst die Zeit zum zocken fehlt .


----------



## DARPA (29. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bei mir geht jetzt irgendwie gar kein Treiber mehr ._.
> 
> Ohne Treiber läufts 1A, mit hab ich nach 20-30s am Desktop nen Blackscreen. 14.9.1, 14.9.2, 14.9, 14.4.
> Da mein Windows nachm Start aber auch sonst ziemlich rumzickt, und ich davon ausgehe, dass da irgendein falsch deinstallierter Treiber reinpfuscht, installiere ich gerade 8.1 neu.
> Bzw. lade die aktuellste Iso von Microsoft.


 
Bei mir war genau das selbe, nach 14.9 funktionierten weder die neuen noch alten Treiber. Folgendes hat aber geholfen, ohne Formatieren des OS:
1. Afterburner + Riva komplett deinstallieren inkl. Benutzereinstellungen
2. DDU -> Standardtreiber installieren
3. CCleaner -> Registry bereinigen -> Neustart -> nochmal Registry prüfen (musste es insgesamt 2x durchfühen bis keine Fehler mehr angezeigt wurden)
4. Treiber installieren (in meinem Fall 14.7 RC3)
5. Afterburner 4.0 installieren

Vielleicht hilfts jemanden, hab seitdem keine Probs mehr.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Mach ich dann am Samstag, da mir in der Woche sonst die Zeit zum zocken fehlt .



Ok eilt ja nett  hauptsache dir gefällt es jetzt :0)


----------



## JoXTheXPo (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallöchen hab seit ca. zwei Tagen auch Probleme  mit meiner 290 PCs+. Die produziert Anzeigefehler in Spielmenüs (CoD, Saints Row 4) unter Last hab ich auf einmal gar keine Probleme mehr. hab mir mal überlagt sie zurück zu schicken und ne neue zu nehmen oder gleich ne 970...( bescheuert !?...) :$


----------



## Captn (29. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ok eilt ja nett  hauptsache dir gefällt es jetzt :0)


Ich finde es ganz cool, dass unsere ASIC-Werte fast identisch sind. So kann man immerhin Spannungswerte ganz gut abgleichen .


----------



## derneuemann (29. Oktober 2014)

JoXTheXPo schrieb:


> Hallöchen hab seit ca. zwei Tagen auch Probleme  mit meiner 290 PCs+. Die produziert Anzeigefehler in Spielmenüs (CoD, Saints Row 4) unter Last hab ich auf einmal gar keine Probleme mehr. hab mir mal überlagt sie zurück zu schicken und ne neue zu nehmen oder gleich ne 970...( bescheuert !?...) :$


 
Hast du am Takt oder an der Spannung irgentwas verändert. Takt hoch oder Spannung runter?


----------



## JoXTheXPo (29. Oktober 2014)

nöp niente is auch nur auf dem oberen DVI port so: mach mer mal hier im Fred weiter zwecks Übersicht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/360240-grafikfehler-im-soielmenue.html


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Oktober 2014)

JoXTheXPo schrieb:


> Hallöchen hab seit ca. zwei Tagen auch Probleme  mit meiner 290 PCs+. Die produziert Anzeigefehler in Spielmenüs (CoD, Saints Row 4) unter Last hab ich auf einmal gar keine Probleme mehr. hab mir mal überlagt sie zurück zu schicken und ne neue zu nehmen oder gleich ne 970...( bescheuert !?...) :$


Den PowerColor Support im Luxx anschreiben mit Seriennummer und anderes BIOS geben lassen. Vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## JoXTheXPo (29. Oktober 2014)

Seriennummer ist wo?


----------



## Captn (29. Oktober 2014)

Auf der Rückseite deiner Karte


----------



## Roundy (29. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es an den Karten und Treibern liegt, ich glaube eher das an der restlichen Hardware wie Software- Behausung liegt! Oder an individuellen Fehlern.



Ja okay dann halt am system 
Da die treiber aber auch in die Spannungsversorgung der karte eingreifen, hängts aber auch von der karte ab.
Die aussage, dass er selber testen soll bleibt ja bestehen 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich finde es ganz cool, dass unsere ASIC-Werte fast identisch sind. So kann man immerhin Spannungswerte ganz gut abgleichen .



Datt stimmt:0)


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Bei mir war genau das selbe, nach 14.9 funktionierten weder die neuen noch alten Treiber. Folgendes hat aber geholfen, ohne Formatieren des OS:
> 1. Afterburner + Riva komplett deinstallieren inkl. Benutzereinstellungen
> 2. DDU -> Standardtreiber installieren
> 3. CCleaner -> Registry bereinigen -> Neustart -> nochmal Registry prüfen (musste es insgesamt 2x durchfühen bis keine Fehler mehr angezeigt wurden)
> ...


Gut, und ich dachte schon, meine Karte sei im Arsch.
Clean install, CCC 14.9.1. Alles lief. Afterburner drauf, blackscreen. Afterburner + RTSS weg, registry geputzt, lied wieder. Trixx rauf, einen Blackscreen, Neustart, und seitdem läufts. Ich hoffe mal, das bleibt so...


----------



## JoXTheXPo (29. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Auf der Rückseite deiner Karte


 
gut dann bau ich die mal wieder raus weil der Mugen max die etwas"hust" überdeckt.


----------



## Nori_GER (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an das Fachpersonal 
Und zwar will ich meine 290 Vapor X lackieren inkl. Backplate.
Muss ich da höhere Temperaturen befürchten oder ist das zu vernachlässigen ?


----------



## Captn (29. Oktober 2014)

Naja, was genau willst du denn lackieren?


----------



## Nori_GER (29. Oktober 2014)

Die Backplate und die Plastikabdeckung des Lüfters.
Das ganze soll mit Plasti Dip gemacht werden.


----------



## BertB (29. Oktober 2014)

bei der plastikabdeckung kanns nicht wirklich was ändern,

backplate denke ich schon,
die ist ja aus metall, wenn sie zu dick lackiert wird, kann sie die wärme nicht so gut abgeben


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Oktober 2014)

JoXTheXPo schrieb:


> Hallöchen hab seit ca. zwei Tagen auch Probleme  mit meiner 290 PCs+. Die produziert Anzeigefehler in Spielmenüs (CoD, Saints Row 4) unter Last hab ich auf einmal gar keine Probleme mehr. hab mir mal überlagt sie zurück zu schicken und ne neue zu nehmen oder gleich ne 970...( bescheuert !?...) :$


 
Meie PCS+ hat auch probleme gemacht. Das Lager hat Geräusche gemacht, wenn das Case so stand wie es normalerwise stehen sollte.
Liegend war dann nichts mehr zurück > Ging heute zurück.

Überlege die Vapor X oder gleich 970'er ..

Würde mich auch über entscheidungshilfen freuen


----------



## Roundy (29. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> bei der plastikabdeckung kanns nicht wirklich was ändern,
> 
> backplate denke ich schon,
> die ist ja aus metall, wenn sie zu dick lackiert wird, kann sie die wärme nicht so gut abgeben



Sollte aber vernachlässigbar sein, ist ja im Endeffekt im schlimmsten fall wie ohne backplate,  und die 2°C können doe spwas vertragen 
Gruß


----------



## Captn (29. Oktober 2014)

Lüfter nicht? Denn sonst würde ich dir empfehlen die Lüfter mit 2000er Papier anzuschleifen, sollte aber gleichmäßig sein, da sonst die Lüfterblätter dicker als vorher sind, was sich negativ auf die Temps auswirken könnte. Andernfalls reicht es wenn du die Teile vorm Lackieren grob mit feinem Schleifpapier anpadest.


----------



## Nori_GER (29. Oktober 2014)

Ne Lüfter lass ich wie sie sind da ich meinen PC in schwarz/weiß halten will und diese schwarz sind.
Danke an alle für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Captn (29. Oktober 2014)

Dann solltest du nur aufpassen, dass du die Öffnungen der Backplate nicht zunebelst . Zeig am besten danach wie es aussieht .


----------



## Nori_GER (29. Oktober 2014)

Werd ich tun. Werd es aber erst in meinem Weihnachtsurlaub in die Tat umsetzen.


----------



## Duvar (29. Oktober 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Meie PCS+ hat auch probleme gemacht. Das Lager hat Geräusche gemacht, wenn das Case so stand wie es normalerwise stehen sollte.
> Liegend war dann nichts mehr zurück > Ging heute zurück.
> 
> Überlege die Vapor X oder gleich 970'er ..
> ...


 
Pack dir eine Gigabyte 970 G1 in den Rechner, natürlich nur, wenn dich der Aufpreis net stört, ansonsten halt die gute VaporX.
Würde ich jetzt neu kaufen müssen, wäre es die G1.


----------



## X2theZ (30. Oktober 2014)

Nori_GER schrieb:


> Das ganze soll mit Plasti Dip gemacht werden.



Ich würd da nur zuerst noch in Erfahrung bringen, ab welchen Temperaturen sich die Folie vielleicht wieder verflüssigt.
Nicht, dass dir dann die Soße runtertropft im Gehäuse


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Oktober 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> Ich würd da nur zuerst noch in Erfahrung bringen, ab welchen Temperaturen sich die Folie vielleicht wieder verflüssigt.
> Nicht, dass dir dann die Soße runtertropft im Gehäuse



Jo besser ist es :0)


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. Oktober 2014)

Wieviel vRAM nutzt eure 290 unter Mantle so in BF4. Seit dem 14.9er komm ich auf 3,1-3,3GB vorher waren es ca. 1GB weniger ?!?!?!

Ich finde das schon recht merkwürdig.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Oktober 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Wieviel vRAM nutzt eure 290 unter Mantle so in BF4. Seit dem 14.9er komm ich auf 3,1-3,3GB vorher waren es ca. 1GB weniger ?!?!?!
> 
> Ich finde das schon recht merkwürdig.



Ich nutze nur dx11 in bf4


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann dir mal schauen, aber sehr viel ists auf jeden Fall^^
Ich spiele eigentlich immer in Mantle... Keine Ahnung, ob es wwas bringt, aber es geht gut, da bleib ich dabei.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Oktober 2014)

Kann man nun eigentlich schon die OSD  Funktion des AB unter Mantle nutzen? Oder geht es immer noch nicht?


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (30. Oktober 2014)

OSD funzt nicht unter Mantle. Aber mein OSD habe ich auch auf meinem zweiten Monitor


----------



## Cpt. Commander (30. Oktober 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC ist bestellt., ich bin gespannt. [/FONT]


----------



## Nori_GER (30. Oktober 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> Ich würd da nur zuerst noch in Erfahrung bringen, ab welchen Temperaturen sich die Folie vielleicht wieder verflüssigt.
> Nicht, dass dir dann die Soße runtertropft im Gehäuse



Also laut Herstellerangaben bis 90 Grad Celsius. Ich denke doch das es ausreichen sollte


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Oktober 2014)

Cpt. Commander schrieb:


> Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC ist bestellt., ich bin gespannt.



Perfekt :0)


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2014)

Hm. Ich kann nur Trixx nutzen. Sobald ich den AB installiere, Blackscreens. Sehr nervig, aber Fankurve und Undervolting kann Trixx auch, meine Taktraten hab ich momentan im AMD Overdrive gefixt. könnte Trixx zwar auch, aber das Overdrive macht weniger Ärger als Arschbrenner und Trixx.


Andere Frage: Ich habe eine Sapphire Referenz, kriegt man da irgendwie Bios Updates, und bringen die was? Besseres OC, mehr Stabilität, oder so was? Bei Mainboardbios ist das ja der Fall, teilweise...


----------



## Captn (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass sich einige das BIOS von ner 290X über die Non X bügeln, um besseres OC betreiben zu können.


----------



## criss vaughn (30. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hm. Ich kann nur Trixx nutzen. Sobald ich den AB installiere, Blackscreens. Sehr nervig, aber Fankurve und Undervolting kann Trixx auch, meine Taktraten hab ich momentan im AMD Overdrive gefixt. könnte Trixx zwar auch, aber das Overdrive macht weniger Ärger als Arschbrenner und Trixx.
> 
> 
> Andere Frage: Ich habe eine Sapphire Referenz, kriegt man da irgendwie Bios Updates, und bringen die was? Besseres OC, mehr Stabilität, oder so was? Bei Mainboardbios ist das ja der Fall, teilweise...


 
Hi,

zu deinen AB-Problemen: Also wenn selbst Cleanen etc. nichts bringt .. hast du auch die AB-Installation einmal komplett gesäubert?

Bzgl. BIOS: Das BIOS bei den Referenzdesigns ist immer identisch, nur der Aufkleber auf dem Lüfter ist ein anderer  Ein Custom-BIOS flashen dürfte idR nicht funktionieren, da diese auf die entsprechenden Custom-PCB-Layouts angepasst sind - aber selbst wenn, taktet dadurch die Karte nicht besser. Hier zählen nur Kühlung, Stromversorgung, VCore-Settings und Chipqualität 

@CaptainStuhlgang: Ich dachte das wäre um die Shader-Einheiten, von etwaigen, umgelabelten Karten, freizuschalten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hm. Ich kann nur Trixx nutzen. Sobald ich den AB installiere, Blackscreens. Sehr nervig, aber Fankurve und Undervolting kann Trixx auch, meine Taktraten hab ich momentan im AMD Overdrive gefixt. könnte Trixx zwar auch, aber das Overdrive macht weniger Ärger als Arschbrenner und Trixx.
> 
> 
> Andere Frage: Ich habe eine Sapphire Referenz, kriegt man da irgendwie Bios Updates, und bringen die was? Besseres OC, mehr Stabilität, oder so was? Bei Mainboardbios ist das ja der Fall, teilweise...


Die meisten BIOS-Updates bringt PowerColor. Du kannst doch ein Tri-X BIOS draufflashen.


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die meisten BIOS-Updates bringt PowerColor. Du kannst doch ein Tri-X BIOS draufflashen.



Rausbringen klingt gut  Das BIOS gibts nur auf Nachfrage, aber das schnell und unkompliziert 
Ist eigentlich das 045 noch das aktuellste?


----------



## Captn (30. Oktober 2014)

@criss vaughn

Ich hab keine Ahnung . Wenn die Shadereinheiten wirklich nur nicht aktiviert wären, stimm ich dir zu. Wäre ja auch logisch. 
Aber ich hab mich mit nem GPU-BIOS nie wirklich beschäftigt.


----------



## Performer81 (30. Oktober 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Rausbringen klingt gut  Das BIOS gibts nur auf Nachfrage, aber das schnell und unkompliziert
> Ist eigentlich das 045 noch das aktuellste?


 

Ich hab hier ein 046er für die 290 PCS+.
PS: Hab gerade mal 1080/1350 gegen 1200/1450 im heaven gebenched, das lohnt sich ja mal null. 54,5 gegen 57,4 fps. Kommt das hin oder ist da irgendwas falsch gelaufen?
Mit dem 290X Bios und 1170/1450 hatte ich übrigens schon 60fps.
Übrigens wird die Powerlimit Einstellung mit dem Afterburner nicht übernommen, mit Trixx schon.


----------



## criss vaughn (30. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ein 046er für die 290 PCS+.
> PS: Hab gerade mal 1080/1350 gegen 1200/1450 im heaven gebenched, das lohnt sich ja mal null. 54,5 gegen 57,4 fps. Kommt das hin oder ist da irgendwas falsch gelaufen?
> Mit dem 290X Bios und 1170/1450 hatte ich übrigens schon 60fps.
> Übrigens wird die Powerlimit Einstellung mit dem Afterburner nicht übernommen, mit Trixx schon.


 
Hat bei dir denn das X-Bios auch die Shade freigeschaltet? Falls ja, würde es das erklären, da Heaven recht Shader-lastig ist  Aber ich vergleiche heute Abend mal mit meiner Karte .. wobei, es sind ~ 10 % Takterhöhung mit einem Ergebnis von 6 % Leistungssteigerung - kann in Heaven durchaus passieren^^


----------



## Performer81 (30. Oktober 2014)

JA die shader wurden freigeschaltet, kann man ja gut mit gpu-z kontrollieren.
Passiert übrigens recht oft. Im hwluxx hatte einer 2 neue PCS+ hintereinander, beide konnten freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## Captn (30. Oktober 2014)

Ist ja cool. Dann braucht man also gar keine X?


----------



## Performer81 (30. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ist ja cool. Dann braucht man also gar keine X?


 
Klappt natürlich net bei jeder
Hier steht alles beschrieben auch wie man kontrollieren kann ob seine freischaltbar ist:

The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread


----------



## Captn (30. Oktober 2014)

Ah, danke. Mal sehen, ob da was geht .


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die meisten BIOS-Updates bringt PowerColor. Du kannst doch ein Tri-X BIOS draufflashen.


Läuft das Tri-X Bios auf der Ref 290X? 
Haben die nicht andere PCBs? :o


----------



## Performer81 (30. Oktober 2014)

Also auf meiner PCS+ lief das referenzbios überhauptnicht, Blackscreen.
Umgekehrt wirds kaum anders sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Läuft das Tri-X Bios auf der Ref 290X?
> Haben die nicht andere PCBs? :o


Ja. Da die Tri-X Referenz-PCB ist.


CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ah, danke. Mal sehen, ob da was geht .


Bei der VaporX *sehr* unwahrscheinlich. Ebenso hat die X-Version mehr Phasen. Kann also auch kontraproduktiv sein. 


Performer81 schrieb:


> Also auf meiner PCS+ lief das referenzbios überhauptnicht, Blackscreen.
> Umgekehrt wirds kaum anders sein.


Kommt auf das Platinenlayout an. Die PCS+ ist bekanntlich ein Customdesign.


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja. Da die Tri-X Referenz-PCB ist.


 
Sehr cool! Wo kriege ich da ein Bios her?


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Oktober 2014)

Welches Bios hast auf DEINER R9 290 Referenz Karte
Kann Dir meines mitteilen, Referenz Karte von Dezember 2014

*ASIC*:   *78,3%*
*Bios*:    *015.039.000.007.003523*


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab laut GPU-Z
015.041.000.002.000000 (113-C6710100-S02)

Ist aber eine 290X ref.


----------



## Roundy (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaub meine PCS hat mich verlassen 
Sobald nen treiber drauf ist gibbet nen infinity load screen nach dem win logo 
An unsere rma experten wie schaut das aus mit der Garantie?
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ich glaub meine PCS hat mich verlassen
> Sobald nen treiber drauf ist gibbet nen infinity load screen nach dem win logo
> An unsere rma experten wie schaut das aus mit der Garantie?
> Gruß


 
Abgesicherten Modus, Afterburner weg schon versucht?
Sobald ich Afterburner + Treiber zugleich am Rechner hab gibts nen Insta-Blackscreen.
Sehr witzig: Das Bild ist schwarz, nicht kein Signal. Das schaut anders aus.


----------



## Roundy (30. Oktober 2014)

Schon versucht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/360365-treiber-zerschossen.html
Gruß


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ein 046er für die 290 PCS+.


 
Interessant. Ist für die non X, ja? Oder poste einfach mal die ganze BIOS Nr. Danke!


@Roundy: Wie lange war deine Karte in Betrieb?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sehr cool! Wo kriege ich da ein Bios her?


TechUp Datenbank. 


Roundy schrieb:


> Ich glaub meine PCS hat mich verlassen
> Sobald nen treiber drauf ist gibbet nen infinity load screen nach dem win logo
> An unsere rma experten wie schaut das aus mit der Garantie?
> Gruß


Bei MF geht das zügig. Bekommst Ersatz.


----------



## Performer81 (30. Oktober 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Interessant. Ist für die non X, ja? Oder poste einfach mal die ganze BIOS Nr. Danke!
> 
> 
> @Roundy: Wie lange war deine Karte in Betrieb?


 
015.046.000.006.000000, non x
Zippyshare.com - F3704CBE.HJW


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Oktober 2014)

Was macht bitte dieses Bios Besser, als es meines noch hat ?
Oder sollte ich OHNE Probleme bei meiner alten Bios Version bleiben?
Rechne lohnt sich bei einem R9 290 Ref. Design so oder so nicht !


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Oktober 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Was macht bitte dieses Bios Besser, als es meines noch hat ?
> Oder sollte ich OHNE Probleme bei meiner alten Bios Version bleiben?
> Rechne lohnt sich bei einem R9 290 Ref. Design so oder so nicht !


Ein BIOS-Update _kann_ wahre Wunder vollziehen.


----------



## Roundy (30. Oktober 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> @Roundy: Wie lange war deine Karte in Betrieb?



Mhmm seit juli 
Gruß


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Oktober 2014)

So habe jetzt meine neue 290 pcs+ ausprobiert und bin nicht ganz so begeistert meine Erwartungen waren schon besser.


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2014)

Was passt dir denn net?


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Oktober 2014)

Zu heiß und zu laut meine 760 war bedeutend leiser und kühler


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2014)

Na die hatte auch  40% weniger Leistung. Pass den Fanspeed und die Spannungen an und werde glücklich.


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> 015.046.000.006.000000, non x



Hab grad mal Raymond angeschrieben, ob er ein paar Infos über das Update rausrückt.


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ab kann aber nur Power Limit bei mir brauch ein allgemeines tut


----------



## Roundy (30. Oktober 2014)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> Ab kann aber nur Power Limit bei mir brauch ein allgemeines tut



Was ist los wegen dem powerlimit?
Habs ned so ganz verstanden 
Gruß


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich suche ne Lösung meine pcs +bei 75 Grad zu fahren und mit maximal 50 % Drehzahl das ist erträglich. Wenn es geht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Oktober 2014)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> Ab kann aber nur Power Limit bei mir brauch ein allgemeines tut



Wie bitte?

Wie heiss wird sie denn? Normalerweise ist die pcs richtig kühl.....was haste für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Oktober 2014)

Siehe Signatur ein shinobi derzeit mit ein silemtwing in der Front einem ablufter oben und ner h55 aus dem Gehäuse pustend.
Heiß wird sie bei 80 Grad aber der ganze pc heizt sich unangenehm auf


----------



## Performer81 (30. Oktober 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab grad mal Raymond angeschrieben, ob er ein paar Infos über das Update rausrückt.


 

DAs hab ich ausm HWluxxforum. Das hat jem. von RAymond bekommen weil seine Karte instabil war, Blackscreens ect.
Er war danach auch zufrieden.

Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ Schwarzer Bildschirm - Seite 9


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Oktober 2014)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> Siehe Signatur ein shinobi derzeit mit ein silemtwing in der Front einem ablufter oben und ner h55 aus dem Gehäuse pustend.
> Heiß wird sie bei 80 Grad aber der ganze pc heizt sich unangenehm auf



Bin mitn Handy on 

Viel zu heiss für eine pcs.....wieviel Spannung liegt an?


----------



## Roundy (30. Oktober 2014)

Also meine ist eigentlich nie an die 80 gekommen, 70 war so das maximum.
Gruß


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war ca 4 Minuten dann Crash bei 1,0V oO. Habe den Burn in Test gemacht mit Standart Lüfterkurve, der ging auf ca 85% hoch, ultra laut)


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2014)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> Ab kann aber nur Power Limit bei mir brauch ein allgemeines tut


 
MSI Afterburner 4.0.0 Final Download

Installieren und starten, dann folgendes einstellen unter Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit deiner Lüfterkurve und möglichen Taktraten musst du halt schauen, habe keine PCS+, aber immherin kannst du mal verschiedene Profile erstellen und auf Stabilität testen.
Musst halt viel lesen nun, am besten fängst du ab hier an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...meiner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-1100.html
Ich weiß halt nicht, ob du paar Abstriche machen kannst (Taktsenkung) um die Spannung deutlich weiter senken zu können.
Meine beiden aktuellen Profile Nr.4 und 5 siehst du ja in den Screens, ob die bei dir stabil sind, weiß ich nicht, musst halt testen was so geht bei dir.
Bei dir wird der Takt nicht gehalten, also musst du bissl das Power Limit erhöhen beim MSI Afterburner (PS mein Profil Nr.5 hält den Takt auch nicht in Furmark).


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Oktober 2014)

Club3D R9 290 RoyalAce -

"Neueres"  Video zur Club 3D R9 290 ROYALaCE


----------



## Performer81 (30. Oktober 2014)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu dir und der Karte einen gefallen und schmeiss Furmark vom Rechner. Teste besser mit Heaven, valley oder 3dmark.


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> MSI Afterburner 4.0.0 Final Download
> 
> Installieren und starten, dann folgendes einstellen unter Settings:
> 
> ...


 
Danke für deine leichten Tipps Lüfter drehz derzeit mit 43% seit ca 15 Minuten und die Karte bleibt unter 80° im Furmark Burn in, diesmal kein Absturz woran wird sowas liegen?

Wie findet ihr die VRMs?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2014)

Heiß,aber normal bei Furmark, normalerweise solltest du mit Games testen, aber net Tetris oder so^^
Speicher dir das Profil erstmal ab, jetzt erstellst du 4 weitere und testest diese auf Stabilität in Games.
Die Auslastung die man in furmark erreicht, erreichste du in keinem Spiel, also beim Zocken werden deine Temps deutlich besser sein.

Hier mal noch ein weiteres Beispiel Profil, welches du bei Games nutzen kannst, wo du nicht so viel power benötigst, falls es zu einem Blackscreen kommt, schalte den PC komplett aus, trenne es vom Strom und starte es wieder, weil -100mV machen net viele Karten mit im idle Betrieb. Durch Spannungssenkung und Power Limit Senkung, wird die Karte halt immer weniger Strom verbrauchen, dadurch wird sie leiser und kühler.
Mach halt paar Profile mit weniger Takt und Spannung un 1-2 mit mehr, wie zB mein Profil 5 mit 1100/1400 bei +25mV, da jede Karte jedoch ein unikat ist, kannst du die Spannungen net einfach so übernehmen, musst halt überprüfen,  wie viel deine Karte mitmacht, vllt besser wie bei mir, vllt aber auch schlechter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Oktober 2014)

wie heiß dürfen die VRMs werden?


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2014)

Laut Hersteller glaub knapp über 120°C, nur wäre es wünschenswert, wenn die nicht deutlich über 90°C steigen.
Mein VRM 1 erreicht übrigens auch 89°C mit den Settings in Furmark nach 10 Minuten (VRM2 65°C), bei 40% Fanspeed.(1934 RPM) (GPU Temp max 78°C)
Gehäuselüfter auf Minimum, hab dies gestern zufällig getestet, einmal mit meinem 200mm Deckellüfter und nächster Test ohne 200mm Lüfter, 
die Temps bleiben exakt gleich, darum habe ich meinen Deckellüfter nicht mehr angeschlossen, ist nun also leiser.
Gehäuse CM Storm Trooper, vorne 2x 120mm Lüfter und hinten 1x 140mm Lüfter aktiv im Moment, recht leise alles nun.
Passt also schon von den Temps bei dir und in Games wird alles leise sein, wenn du es so eingestellt hast wie ich.
Ein weiterer 120mm Lüfter vorne in deinem gehäuse wäre nicht verkehrt, da passen ja 2x 120mm Lüfter.


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Oktober 2014)

So habe nun mal Far Cry 3 mit dem -62mv,950 mhz profil gespielt, GPU blieb zwischen 65 und 75 Grad, VRMS haben die 70er Marke nicht mal erreicht, alles auf Ultra Ultra eingestellt alles was ging-> 70-120 FPS, läuft oder?


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2014)

Läuft bei dir 
Wurde es laut und biste nun zufriedener als noch vor paar Stunden?
Bedenke jedoch, du hast bissl Leistung verloren durch das runtertakten, kannst ja versuchen ob du den Takt leicht anheben kannst.
Da kannste nun testen bis der Arzt kommt, ich hab meine Karte nun fast 1 Jahr und bin immer noch am testen 
Macht aber auch total Spaß die ganze Testerei, zumindest mir.

Die AMD Karten sind ab Werk net so dolle optimiert, wenn man da selber Hand anlegt, kann man deutlich noch was rausholen und die ohnehin schon sehr guten Karten, in ein wirkliches Top Produkt verwandeln.


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Oktober 2014)

Nur leider mag afterburner battlefield nicht, kann da nichtmal im Menü mich durchnavigieren


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2014)

Stürzt der Rechner ab oder was passiert genau?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Oktober 2014)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> Nur leider mag afterburner battlefield nicht, kann da nichtmal im Menü mich durchnavigieren


Dann unterlassen es und hoffe auf einen BIOS-Editor. 

Also ich kann mich nicht über meine Temperaturen beschweren.


----------



## HMangels91 (31. Oktober 2014)

Lag tatsächlich am Afterburner mit Saphire Trixx war nichts los

Habe mal eben 3D Mark 11 durchgebenched.

leichtes OC: 1100MHZ/1400MHZ/+13mV/+25%PL/Standart Fankurve -> P12775
PCS+ Config: 1040MHZ/1350MHZ/ +-0mV/+25%PL/Silentkurve ->P12344
Undervolted/Underclocked: 950MHZ/1250MHZ/-62mV/-15%PL/Silentkurve ->P11870


Ich denke die uV/UC config sollte erstmal ne Weile dicke ausreichen, ist das eher schädlich oder eher Gesund für die Grafikkarte, wenn sie Stabil läuft?


----------



## Gamer_07 (31. Oktober 2014)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> Ich  denke die uV/UC config sollte erstmal ne Weile dicke ausreichen, ist  das eher schädlich oder eher Gesund für die Grafikkarte, wenn sie Stabil  läuft?


 
Naja
Mit Undervolting erreichste geringere Temperatur, geringerer Stromverbrauch und hast nen schonenderen Takt...
Was meinste wohl?

Die wird wohl morgen kaputt sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Läuft bei dir
> Wurde es laut und biste nun zufriedener als noch vor paar Stunden?
> Bedenke jedoch, du hast bissl Leistung verloren durch das runtertakten, kannst ja versuchen ob du den Takt leicht anheben kannst.
> Da kannste nun testen bis der Arzt kommt, ich hab meine Karte nun fast 1 Jahr und bin immer noch am testen
> ...



So sieht es aus....Und ja Mir macht es auch spass :0)


----------



## derneuemann (31. Oktober 2014)

Mir auch! 
Jedoch kann gibt es zwischendurch immer mal Karten, aus denen sich nicht viel raus holen lässt. Weder undervolting noch overclocking. Deswegen laufen die Karten von AMD so wie sie laufen. Die schwankungen sind einfach recht groß.
Wenn ich sehe, das manche Karten bei 1100MHz schon rund 1,2V brauchen und andere mit 1,08V auskommen. Das macht mal eben, nehmen wir mal an eine R9 290X braucht mit 1000MHz bei 1,08V rund 250W, dann bracuht die gleiche Karte bei 1,2V schon richtung 300W je nach Leckstromanteil auch mal mehr... Und 50W machen bei der Kühlung auch schon einen ordentlichen Unterschied...

Aber mit einem bisschen Glück kann man sehr viel aus den Karten machen!


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab seit gestern das Problem, dass in Spielen die Schrift total verwaschen und unscharf an den Kanten wirkt, sowohl beim AB OSD, als auch in-game. Hab dann nochmal den Treiber neu draufgespielt, aber der sagt mir nach Beendigung der Installation was von Warnungen. Die Auslastung ist auch extrem hoch, die Frames aber relativ gering. So hab ich in Skyrim 30 statt 120 FPS. Das ist aber in anderen Spielen auch so. Ich hoffe, die Karte hat keinen Defekt .


----------



## derneuemann (31. Oktober 2014)

was für eine Warnung? Falscher Treiber? 32Bit statt 64Bit?


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Keine Ahnung, Treiber sei laut Protokoll erfolgreich installiert. Lässt sich nicht wirklich sagen.


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiel jetzt schon seit knapp 1 Woche an der Kombination VCore / AUX rum, aber die 1250 MHz wollen einfach nicht  Menno, ich will aber *rumheul*


----------



## Performer81 (31. Oktober 2014)

Wieviel offset hastn anliegen? Afterburner ist mit 100 ja recht eingeschränkt.


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Wieviel offset hastn anliegen? Afterburner ist mit 100 ja recht eingeschränkt.


 
zZ + 200 mV Vcore / + 81 mV AUX, Temp's soweit grün, aber > + 81 mV AUX kassier' ich Bildfehler, von daher dürfte das Max. erreicht sein^^


----------



## Performer81 (31. Oktober 2014)

Haste wakü drauf?
Hab bei mir schon bis 1225 bei +175 getestet aber mit Bildfehlern und zusätzlich ist das Bild dauernd verschwunden und wiedergekommen was eher schlimmer wurde wenn ich noch höher gegangen bin mit der Spannung. 1200 bei ~+160 ist das höchste der Gefühle. Nehm aber auch trixx da ist nix mit AUx.


----------



## Roundy (31. Oktober 2014)

Was bringt die aux spannung denn überhaupt?
Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Oktober 2014)

PCI-E Spannung  Manche Karten laufen mit Erhöhung welten besser! Die MATRIX z.B. ist eine die da locker mal 100MHz mehr macht


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Haste wakü drauf?
> Hab bei mir schon bis 1225 bei +175 getestet aber mit Bildfehlern und zusätzlich ist das Bild dauernd verschwunden und wiedergekommen was eher schlimmer wurde wenn ich noch höher gegangen bin mit der Spannung. 1200 bei ~+160 ist das höchste der Gefühle. Nehm aber auch trixx da ist nix mit AUx.


 
Zz testweise ja, allerdings hält mir der PCS-Lüfter die VRM deutlich unter 90 °C und die Karte ist bei angemessener Lautstärke kaum wärmer^^
Exakt, wenn ich mit den aktuellen Einstellungen mit dem Takt weiter nach oben gehe, beginnt das Bild zu flackern. Erhöhe ich die Aux-Spannung, steigt nur die Bildfehlerrate, somit ist auch da wohl die Grenze des Guten erreicht 

@Roundy: Die Aux-Spannung kannst du als PLL-Spannung ansehen. Somit kannst du die Spannungsversorgung durch die PCI-E-Lane erhöhen, was bei gewissen OC-Szenarien stabilisierend wirkt.

@streetjumper16: sh$t, zu langsam


----------



## Performer81 (31. Oktober 2014)

Kann man eigendlich Trixx und Afterburner nebeneinander laufen lassen ohne das die sich stören?


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Kann man eigendlich Trixx und Afterburner nebeneinander laufen lassen ohne das die sich stören?


 
Sí, mache ich z.B. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass du das AB-Profil vor dem Trixx-Profil lädst, da du so Aux- und VCore korrekt setzt


----------



## ebastler (31. Oktober 2014)

Wozu beide zugleich? trixx kann ja nichts, das der AB nicht auch könnte, oder?

Btw, was kann man mjt der Aux Spannung machen? Was versorgt die?


----------



## Performer81 (31. Oktober 2014)

Wurde doch schon beantwortet, PCI-e Spannung. Trixx kann bis 200, Aterburner packt das nur mit irgendwelchen Hacks. Trixx hat keinen AUx regler.

FRag mich nur welcher AUx wert noch absolut safe ist?


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wozu beide zugleich? trixx kann ja nichts, das der AB nicht auch könnte, oder?
> 
> Btw, was kann man mjt der Aux Spannung machen? Was versorgt die?


 
Um die Aux-Spannung aus dem AB nutzen zu können - Erklärung ein zwei - drei Posts weiter oben 

@Performer: Ich habe bei meiner alten GTX 570 dauerhaft mit + 100 mV arbeiten können, ohne Probleme / Einbußen zu haben. Bei meiner R9 290 zumindest kann ich behaupten, dass alles über + 81 mV kontraproduktiv ist. Wie immer gilt bei Spannungserhöhung natürlich: Vorsicht. Kenne aber auch Karten aus den amerikanischen Foren die mit + 100 mV laufen. Am Ende ist das natürlich jedem selbst überlassen und von der Karte abhängig.
Wichtig sind natürlich auch die Temperaturen im VRM- und Core-Bereich, wobei auch hier gesagt sein soll: Egal wie niedrig die Temperatur ist, die Elektromigration schlägt trotzdem zu!


----------



## DARPA (31. Oktober 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab grad mal Raymond angeschrieben, ob er ein paar Infos über das Update rausrückt.


 
Hier die Antwort. Also PC behauptet weiterhin jedes BIOS wäre custom made. Ich lass das jetzt einfach mal unkommentiert so stehen 



> Those bios are specific to the card, there will be no performance or crashing gains if your card is working normally.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Oktober 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort. Also PC behauptet weiterhin jedes BIOS wäre custom made. Ich lass das jetzt einfach mal unkommentiert so stehen


Das merkt man doch schon, dass nicht jede Karte mit jedem BIOS läuft.


----------



## DARPA (31. Oktober 2014)

Also rein bezogen auf die PCS hatte ich bisher einen anderen Eindruck. Klar wird unterschieden zwischen x und non x und evtl. auch zwischen PCB Rev. 1 und 2. Aber ansich hat denke ich jeder die gleiche Datei von der entsprechenden Version bekommen. Kann mir halt nicht vorstellen, dass für jede einzelne Karte das BIOS angepasst wird. Außerdem hat Raymond mir beim letzten mal, wo ich ein BIOS bekam, sinngemäß geschrieben, schön das die Version bei dir funktioniert. 

Aber sind nur Vermutungen, vllt lieg ich auch komplett daneben. Im Prinzip freut es mich, wenn Hersteller einen entsprechenden After Sale Aufwand betreiben. So hab ich das gestern sogar in meiner eMail geschrieben. Denn das ist nicht selbstverständlich


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das merkt man doch schon, dass nicht jede Karte mit jedem BIOS läuft.



... da muss ich nochmal einhaken, denn bei meiner "royalKing" steht im GPU-Z bei beiden BIOS
die gleiche Kennzahl. Hat das schonmal jemand bei sich getestet? Beim Ref Modell der 3d waren da unterschiedliche BIOS registriert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Oktober 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... da muss ich nochmal einhaken, denn bei meiner "royalKing" steht im GPU-Z bei beiden BIOS
> die gleiche Kennzahl. Hat das schonmal jemand bei sich getestet? Beim Ref Modell der 3d waren da unterschiedliche BIOS registriert.


Die meisten Customs haben die selben BIOS.


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Also meine Karte scheint in Ordnung zu sein, nur spackt der Treiber rum. Ich kann weder den Catalyst Deinstallieren oder reparieren noch per CCleaner gar löschen. Es kommt beim Reparaturversuch immer die Meldung: "Fehler bei der Anwendung von Transformen. Stellen Sie sicher, dass die angegebenen Transformpfade gültig sind".
Was kann ich machen?


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Also meine Karte scheint in Ordnung zu sein, nur spackt der Treiber rum. Ich kann weder den Catalyst Deinstallieren oder reparieren noch per CCleaner gar löschen. Es kommt beim Reparaturversuch immer die Meldung: "Fehler bei der Anwendung von Transformen. Stellen Sie sicher, dass die angegebenen Transformpfade gültig sind".
> Was kann ich machen?


 
Was für ein Fehler kommt beim Deinstallieren .. ?


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

So wie es da steht. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was der Schwachsinn soll .


----------



## Roundy (31. Oktober 2014)

Im abgesicherten modus?
Gruß


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich guck mal gleich, ob das was bringt.


----------



## Roundy (31. Oktober 2014)

Da wird er ja nicht geladen, wahrscheinlich hat er nur was dagegen deinstalliert zu werden wenn er arbeitet 
Gruß


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Okay, bei nVidia hats doch auch gefunzt .

Könnte ihn dadurch nun reparieren, mal sehen, was es gebracht hat...


----------



## Roundy (31. Oktober 2014)

Sicher ist sicher...
Normal gehts auch so, opzimal ists nie.
Gruß


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich mach gerade erstmal ne Systemwiederherstellung

Hab den jetzt erstmal runterwerfen können.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. Oktober 2014)

Sooo Leute.

Ich meine neue GraKa wird sich wohl auch R290 "schimpfen" (). Nu welche soll ich nehmen, die Tri-X(sieht mega aus), die PCS+(sieht so naja aus) oder Vapor-X (passt überhaupt von Design her aber 1. Leistung, 2. Laustärke, 10. Design )
Ich werde natürlich OCen.

Kann mir jemand erklären (viell. Bilder machen) wie sich die Farbe bei der Vapor-X ändert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Oktober 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Sooo Leute.
> 
> Ich meine neue GraKa wird sich wohl auch R290 "schimpfen" (). Nu welche soll ich nehmen, die Tri-X(sieht mega aus), die PCS+(sieht so naja aus) oder Vapor-X (passt überhaupt von Design her aber 1. Leistung, 2. Laustärke, 10. Design )
> Ich werde natürlich OCen.
> ...


Nimm dir ne Nvidia. 

Bei der VaporX ändert sich die Farbe von Blau zu Gelb zu Rot.

Fürs OC ist die PCS+ am besten. Die Tri-X ist einfach nur ein schlabriger Plastikbomber.


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Neuinstallation des Treibers hat auch nix gebracht


----------



## Roundy (31. Oktober 2014)

@specy
Würde dir auch ne 970 nahelegen, ansonsten ganz klar die pcs, bist du blind, das ding sieht mega geil aus 
Die vapor kann man natürlich auch nehmen, nur mir ist die pcs "sympathischer" 
Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. Oktober 2014)

Wieso die 970? Ist mir zu teuer. Ich meine 350€ für ein gutes Modell und das nur paar % schneller als ne R290 - nope. 

Ich dachte die Vapor-X hat ie stärksten Lüfter.


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich werd meine wohl umtauschen. Das geht mir gerade richtig auf die Nerven.


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Was soll das?

Edit: Es funktioniert wieder alles   .
Und das ganze nur wegen der morphologischen Filterung . Warum auch immer die an war?


----------



## Xcravier (31. Oktober 2014)

Natürlich kannst du deine Graka "touchen" (anfassen), aber bitte vorher die Finger waschen 

Edit: bitte diesen Post entfernen, ich wurde beim aufräumen wohl ausversehen ausgelassen


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Oh, hier wurde aufgeräumt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. Oktober 2014)

Wie gut laufen eure R290er ? Also Takt + Spannung

Das ist kein Spam, es geht um die R290(X) welche eine Grafikkarte ist und das können Grafikkarten nunmal.


Ich kann mit diesen Stückmetall folgendes:

- Geld verdienen
- Kompelexes berechnen
- Spaß haben 

Und sogar echte Lebenretten


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Naja, das mit dem Takt lässt sich halt schlecht sagen. Blätter mal ein paar Seiten zurück, da findest du einige Werte. Aber wie gesagt, hier gilt das gleiche, wie für CPU's.


----------



## Roundy (31. Oktober 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wie gut laufen eure R290er ? Also Takt + Spannung
> 
> Ehm ???
> 
> ...



Wie willst denn damit geld verdienen? Farmen?
Leben retten dann die pcs, allerdings eher nehmen wenn das ding einem auf den kopf haust... die vapor gibt nach bei der pcs zuerst der kopp.
Mal spaß bei seite, leben retten?
Gruß


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Er meint F@H, denke ich.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. Oktober 2014)

@Captain Danke . 

Bis wie viel V gibt ihr ? 1,2V oder 1,25V?

Also für Benchmarks, ich will die Gt650m von nem Kuson so stark wie möglich zerstören 



Roundy schrieb:


> Wie willst denn damit geld verdienen? Farmen?
> Leben retten dann die pcs, allerdings eher nehmen wenn das ding einem auf den kopf haust... die vapor gibt nach bei der pcs zuerst der kopp.
> Mal spaß bei seite, leben retten?
> Gruß



Geldverdienen - Bitcoin 

Leben retten - schonmal von F@H gehört ? Das will ich mit der R290 auch machen.


----------



## Captn (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann meine bei 1.141 Volt auf 1130 MHz laufen lassen , obwohl mein ASIC bei 76 liegt.


----------



## Xcravier (31. Oktober 2014)

Also meine Tri-X lässt sich nicht besonders übertakten, aber dafür hatte ich bisher keine Treiberprobleme, Bluescreens und auch kein Spulenfiepen.
Standartmäßig, ohne overVolting läuft sie mit ca. 1.18V unter Last, aber schafft nicht mal mit +100mV (also 1.28V) 1100mhz Chiptakt  (bei 1100mhz gibt es Artefakte)


----------



## Roundy (31. Oktober 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @Captain Danke .
> 
> Bis wie viel V gibt ihr ? 1,2V oder 1,25V?
> 
> ...



Achso... habs grad mal gegooglt hört sich gut an 
Bis 1.35 V kannst für einen benchdurchlauf schon mal geben, temps beachten!
Gruß


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Achso... habs grad mal gegooglt hört sich gut an
> Bis 1.35 V kannst für einen benchdurchlauf schon mal geben, temps beachten!
> Gruß


 
Taktrate der Signatur mit 1.35 VCore & +81 mV AUX - die PCS+ ist die beste Karte die ich je hatte, und das ganz ohne AMD- / NV-Brille


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Oktober 2014)

Für Benchmarks kannst du schon 1,35V geben, wenn die Kühlung stimmt. Für 24/7 würde ich das übertakten aber sein lassen, da der Stromverbrauch schnell stark ansteigt, ein Beispiel, meine Tri X macht die 1000/1300 bei 1.03V, Verbrauch liegt bei ca. 180 Watt, bei Stockvoltage also 1.08V sind's schon über 210 und bei 1.13V, also +50, schon 250 Watt.


----------



## Roundy (31. Oktober 2014)

Also mit 1,35V hat meine 1275/1550 mitgemacht, hab aber nur ein zwei benchdurchläufe gemacht, ansonsten lief sie mit 1000/1200.
Leider ist soe jetzt hin 
Wird am Mittwoch oder so nochmal bei nem freund getestet, dann geht soe zurück. 
Gruß


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich korrigiere, sind _nur_ 1.36 V


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Oktober 2014)

Was soll ich nur mit meiner anderen R9 290 Powercolor Turboduo machen ...
Liegt bei mir einfach nur rum ...
Einsenden kann ich jene nicht, da Stock alles zu laufen scheint, Untervolte ich kommt aber ebenso der Regenbogenartige Bildschirm oder auch ein kompletter Blackscreen daher.
Verkaufen für Guten Preis, oder doch einen Umtausch gegen eine PCS+ wagen, 
Wird aber erneut nach Taiwan versendet und dort umgetauscht oder gar selbe OHNE Zutun retourniert


----------



## Performer81 (31. Oktober 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere, sind _nur_ 1.36 V


 
Liest du das mit gpu-z aus? Der max. wert oder avg. was unter Last anliegt. Das ist nämlich ein riesen Unterschied bei mir


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Oktober 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Liest du das mit gpu-z aus? Der max. wert oder avg. was unter Last anliegt. Das ist nämlich ein riesen Unterschied bei mir


 
RivaTunerStatisticsServer64 via Afterburner, schwankt idR nicht sehr stark


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wieso die 970? Ist mir zu teuer. Ich meine 350€ für ein gutes Modell und das nur paar % schneller als ne R290 - nope.
> 
> Ich dachte die Vapor-X hat ie stärksten Lüfter.



Nimm die vaporx oder pcs....habe beide getestet....sind beide echt Top.....und schick.....von der Qualität nehmen die sie sich auch recht wenig. Ich würde immer wieder zur vaporx tendieren....das bessere  Gesamtpaket


----------



## Captn (1. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nimm die vaporx oder pcs....habe beide getestet....sind beide echt Top.....und schick.....von der Qualität nehmen die sie sich auch recht wenig. Ich würde immer wieder zur vaporx tendieren....das bessere  Gesamtpaket


Und der leuchtende Schriftzug erst


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nimm die vaporx oder pcs....habe beide getestet....sind beide echt Top.....und schick.....von der Qualität nehmen die sie sich auch recht wenig. Ich würde immer wieder zur vaporx tendieren....das bessere  Gesamtpaket


Ich hatte auch Beide und kann die PCS+ nur empfehlen. Würde ich der VaporX wieder vorziehen.


CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Und der leuchtende Schriftzug erst


Naja Spielerei und für manche auch störend.


----------



## Captn (1. November 2014)

Klar ist das Spielerei. Ich find es toll .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch Beide und kann die PCS+ nur empfehlen. Würde ich der VaporX wieder vorziehen.
> 
> Naja Spielerei und für manche auch störend.



Die vaporx bekommste aber viel leiser  lass mal die pcs mit den idle Umdrehungen laufen......:0) unter 40% wird es bei der pcs kritisch mit den vrm temps....bei der vapo null Probleme....die gpu temp ist bei der pcs einen tick besser.


----------



## Pandur78 (1. November 2014)

Was haltet Ihr von der Gigabyte Radeon R9 290, WindForce 3X? Die gibt es bei Caseking ja im Moment recht günstig?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (1. November 2014)

Ich hatte die Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce 3x OC und war sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist sie kaputt gegangen und geht jetzt erstmal zurück. 
Welche R9 290 könnt ihr empfehlen? Momentan schwanke ich zwischen der Windforce 3x OC und der PCS+...


----------



## Performer81 (1. November 2014)

Nimm die PCS+.Der windforcelüfter Windforce ist bei den 290ern nicht so toll.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (1. November 2014)

Danke. Wie schaut es mit der Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC aus?


----------



## Performer81 (1. November 2014)

Die ist okay, die PCS+ oder VAporX sind aber besser.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (1. November 2014)

Danke. Dann wirds wohl die PCS+.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Danke. Dann wirds wohl die PCS+.



Gute Wahl


----------



## Sysnet (2. November 2014)

Kurze Meldung:

Nach den ganzen Einträgen zum Afterburner hab ich den auch mal, nach erneuter Komplettreinigung des OS, weg gelassen. Bisher habe ich keine Fehler mehr beobachten können. Hoffe es bleibt jetzt so. Werde die Karte dann wohl erstmal nur noch über den Treiber übertakten. 

Danke für die ganzen Infos. Sehr informativer Thread hier.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. November 2014)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Kurze Meldung:
> 
> Nach den ganzen Einträgen zum Afterburner hab ich den auch mal, nach erneuter Komplettreinigung des OS, weg gelassen. Bisher habe ich keine Fehler mehr beobachten können. Hoffe es bleibt jetzt so. Werde die Karte dann wohl erstmal nur noch über den Treiber übertakten.
> 
> Danke für die ganzen Infos. Sehr informativer Thread hier.


Ja der Afterburner bringt auch nur Probleme. 

Meine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X erzeugt von jetzt auf gleich auch Bildfehler. Vor allem im Idle. 

Die Teile wollen bei mir absolut nicht.


----------



## ATIR290 (2. November 2014)

Dann liegt die Unterspannung, Untervolting zu hoch
Bei -62 mV bekomme ich auch Streifen im Idle, aber dies ist normal
Oder bei Dir auch OHNE jegliche Untervoltung ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dann liegt die Unterspannung, Untervolting zu hoch
> Bei -62 mV bekomme ich auch Streifen im Idle, aber dies ist normal
> Oder bei Dir auch OHNE jegliche Untervoltung ?


Die Karte läuft @stock. Ich rühre die Karte nicht an.


----------



## Roundy (2. November 2014)

Also pseudo langsam glaub ich echt die mögen dich einfach nicht...
Dann gehen wir halt zusammen in die rma 
Oder wirds dann grün?
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Karte läuft @stock. Ich rühre die Karte nicht an.



Du Armer....das gibt es doch nett...ich glaube es ist ein Fluch bei dir.....bestimmt von Nvidia...du sollst eine Grüne kaufen....was anderes kann es nett mehr sein.....und wenn die Grüne dann auch Kagge läuft , dann holst du dir eine Konsole  

 komisch..meine rennt und rennt...auch mit AB usw......1000mal schon gequält durch Benchmarks usw......läuft wie am ersten Tag.....Kann es sein das viele Probleme mit W8 zutun haben? ich nutze immer noch W7..aufn Lappi habe ich aber 8.1


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Also pseudo langsam glaub ich echt die mögen dich einfach nicht...
> Dann gehen wir halt zusammen in die rma
> Oder wirds dann grün?
> Gruß


Ich will keine RMA mehr.  Und der ganze Wasserblock ist bei einem Wechsel useless gewesen.


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du Armer....das gibt es doch nett...ich glaube es ist ein Fluch bei dir.....bestimmt von Nvidia...du sollst eine Grüne kaufen....was anderes kann es nett mehr sein.....und wenn die Grüne dann auch Kagge läuft , dann holst du dir eine Konsole
> 
> komisch..meine rennt und rennt...auch mit AB usw......1000mal schon gequält durch Benchmarks usw......läuft wie am ersten Tag.....Kann es sein das viele Probleme mit W8 zutun haben? ich nutze immer noch W7..aufn Lappi habe ich aber 8.1


Ich denke schon die ganze Zeit über eibe Konsole nach.

Die Grünen sind mir einfach zu teuer (bekomme nix mehr für die R9 290). Ebenso gibt es keine schicken Wasserkühler.


----------



## Performer81 (2. November 2014)

ALso meine PCS+ rennt auch wie bekloppt und lies sich zudem noch unlocken. Nur das OC Potential ist nicht so Premium, dann wärs perfekt gewesen, naja.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> ALso meine PCS+ rennt auch wie bekloppt und lies sich zudem noch unlocken. Nur das OC Potential ist nicht so Premium, dann wärs perfekt gewesen, naja.



Man kann nicht alles haben :0)


----------



## derneuemann (3. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich will keine RMA mehr.  Und der ganze Wasserblock ist bei einem Wechsel useless gewesen.
> 
> Ich denke schon die ganze Zeit über eibe Konsole nach.
> 
> Die Grünen sind mir einfach zu teuer (bekomme nix mehr für die R9 290). Ebenso gibt es keine schicken Wasserkühler.


 
Ganz ehrlich, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das deine Karten alle einen hau weg haben. Auch wenn es schon mal gefragt wurde, hast du andere Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen? Das was bei deinen Karten los sein soll, wäre ja schon so wahrscheinlich wie zwei Wochen hinter einander im Lotto zu gewinnen!

Nachtrag: Deine R9 290 ist sowieso nicht in Ordnung, laut deiner Aussagen. Also kannst du die ja eh nicht verkaufen!


----------



## Roundy (3. November 2014)

Hab ich mir aich schon überlegt. 
Vllt hat auch dein Netzteil mit der weile einen weg?
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2014)

Hab ne PS4 geholt Pseudo und paar Games (6-7 Stk). Der ganze shice verrottet in der Ecke 
Mache nur noch Minus  Pack dir mal ne Nvidia in den Rechner, denke das wäre für dich die richtige Medizin


----------



## criss vaughn (3. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> ALso meine PCS+ rennt auch wie bekloppt und lies sich zudem noch unlocken. Nur das OC Potential ist nicht so Premium, dann wärs perfekt gewesen, naja.


 
Deine PCS+ ließ sich unlocken? Wann hast du diese denn gekauft? 

Hat eigentlich jemand OC-Verbesserungen mit einem BIOS-Update erlebt? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine neue BIOS-Version etwas am OC-Potential dreht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das deine Karten alle einen hau weg haben. Auch wenn es schon mal gefragt wurde, hast du andere Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen? Das was bei deinen Karten los sein soll, wäre ja schon so wahrscheinlich wie zwei Wochen hinter einander im Lotto zu gewinnen!
> 
> Nachtrag: Deine R9 290 ist sowieso nicht in Ordnung, laut deiner Aussagen. Also kannst du die ja eh nicht verkaufen!


Habe schon alles abgecheckt.


Roundy schrieb:


> Hab ich mir aich schon überlegt.
> Vllt hat auch dein Netzteil mit der weile einen weg?
> Gruß


Netzteil ist iO. Die Karte hängt sogar an 2 Rails.


Duvar schrieb:


> Hab ne PS4 geholt Pseudo und paar Games (6-7 Stk). Der ganze shice verrottet in der Ecke
> Mache nur noch Minus  Pack dir mal ne Nvidia in den Rechner, denke das wäre für dich die richtige Medizin


Hatte auch schon eine PS4 und One für eine Woche hier als "Urlaubsbetreuung" von einem Bekannten. So schlecht sind die garnicht.

Jetzt wechseln wäre halt ein herber Verlust.


----------



## X2theZ (3. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach so


----------



## Fox2010 (3. November 2014)

*Pseudoephedrin*
Wirst aber um eine neue RMA wenn du sie verkaufen willst nicht herum kommen, so kannste sie ja nicht verkaufen der Käufer würde dir die Hölle heiß machen.
Verlust machst du immer beim Hardware verkauf, könntest dir ja wenn es noch wo billig eine gibt eine 780 holen, mit dem Wasserkühler ist halt blöd aber den wirste sicher auch los.

Wenn eine Nvidia dann auch Bildfehler macht etc. dann liegt es an deiner Hardware dann nimm den großen Hammer


----------



## derneuemann (3. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habe schon alles abgecheckt.
> 
> Netzteil ist iO. Die Karte hängt sogar an 2 Rails.
> 
> ...


 

Hast du die Karte schon mal bei einem bekannten  im Rechner getestet? Nur so lässt es sich ausschließen!
Warum bist du sicher das es am Netzteil nicht liegen kann? Ist dein Arbeitsspeicher übertaktet? Oder hast du den mal auf Fehler getestet?
Das kann echt nicht sein das die alle defekt sind, ich meine es nur gut! Nicht das es etwas anderes ist und du dich damit unötig quälst.
Die wievielte Karte ist das jetzt? 


PS: Kommt schon, ne Konsole!?!  Wer macht den sowas? Ich habe auch schon mal an der Konsole gezockt, aber irgendwie ist das einfach nicht das gleiche! Und an der Konsole gint es nichts zu basteln...


----------



## Aerics (3. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe gestern zu geschlagen und mir eine "PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+" bestellt.

Jetzt liest man ja immer, dass man bissel Hand anlegen soll. Sprich Lüfter-Drehzahlen anpassen, Bios flashen oder ähnliches. Man stolpert überall mal grob so drüber.
Möchte jetzt ungern hier 1000 Seiten überfliegen...

Was wird denn empfohlen, bei einer neuen solchen Karte zu machen, um bestmöglich glücklich zu werden?


----------



## derneuemann (3. November 2014)

Erst mal gar nichts...Nur wenn sie dir zu laut ist, würde ich etwas verändern! 
Dann die Offset Spannung reduzieren, bis zum Rande der instabilität. Fertig...


----------



## Roundy (3. November 2014)

Nö,  nen bissl untervolten und die Lüfterkurve anpassen und du wirst sehr glücklich werden 
Gruß


----------



## Aerics (3. November 2014)

Das mache ich mit MSI-Afterburn?
Gibt es denn Empfehlungen welche Werte man einstellen sollte?

Komme von einer ATI 5870, hoffe der Unterschied gut bemerkbar. Gerade in letzter Zeit macht das 1GB VRAM immer wieder Probleme, bin mal gespannt wie sich das jetzt bei 4GB darstellt.


----------



## ebastler (3. November 2014)

Haha, ja, den Unterschied wirst du bemerken. Schon 660Ti mit krankem OC auf 290X war ein Mega Unterschied (leider auch was Treiberprobleme betrifft ). Ich habe einfach unten immer auf 20% (minumum das meine karte regelt), dann gehts ab ca. 55° nach oben, bis ich bei 85° bei 100% bin.


----------



## derneuemann (3. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Nö,  nen bissl untervolten und die Lüfterkurve anpassen und du wirst sehr glücklich werden
> Gruß


 
Vielleicht wird er ja so schon glücklich, ich fand halt das man nicht jedem gleich vor Inbetriebnahme dazu raten sollte die GPU außerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen zu betreiben! 
Die Offset Spannung zu reduzieren ist undervolting. 

Hey Ebastler, was für Treiberprobleme?


----------



## ebastler (3. November 2014)

Seit 2 Wochen: Afterburner + egal welcher AMD Treiber = sofortiger Blackscreen

Trixx + 14.9.1 läuft.

Davor lief 14.9 mit dem Afterburner 1A. Nun hab ich nen Clean Install von 8.1 gemacht, alles neu drauf, und immer noch das selbe Problem.


----------



## Performer81 (3. November 2014)

Ja hier genauso, darfst Afterburner nicht automatisch starten lassen.
Wenn ich ihn manuell im Windows starte gehts.


----------



## derneuemann (3. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Seit 2 Wochen: Afterburner + egal welcher AMD Treiber = sofortiger Blackscreen
> 
> Trixx + 14.9.1 läuft.
> 
> Davor lief 14.9 mit dem Afterburner 1A. Nun hab ich nen Clean Install von 8.1 gemacht, alles neu drauf, und immer noch das selbe Problem.


 
Echt, ich nutze seid jeher den AB und starte den auch autmatisch mit Win7. Liegt es vielleicht an Win 8.1?
Aber selbst wenn es mit dem AB und WIN 8.1 Probleme gibt bedeutet das ja nicht das der Treiber mies ist. Vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja im Afterburner!?!


----------



## DARPA (3. November 2014)

Es ist zu empfehlen den AB erst nach dem CCC starten zu lassen. Dies lässt sich einfach in der Konfig Datei vom AB unter dem Punkt "startup delay" einstellen (Eingabe in ms). Hab bei mir z.B. 10000 eingegeben, so dass der AB um 10 s verzögert startet.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2014)

Ich würde Aerics auch dazu raten zu optimieren.
Das ist fast so wie wenn du, deinen Mercedes an AMG gibst und die tunen den 
Wobei da wird der Sound eher lauter, bei dir passiert das Gegenteil und dein Spritverbrauch (Strom) sinkt


----------



## Aerics (3. November 2014)

Gibt es denn ein Howto, wie und wo und was genau ich anzupassen habe?


----------



## Roundy (3. November 2014)

wenn du willst helf ich dir gern, kannst mir ne pn schreiben, oder einfach hier im fred, luffikuve kannst mal so testen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist natürlich auch von deiner gehäusebelüftung, karte, usw... abhängig.

Gruß






(Abstand dem bösen minibild )


----------



## ebastler (3. November 2014)

Also 90° wären mir schon etwas zu viel als Max Temp...


----------



## Roundy (3. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also 90° wären mir schon etwas zu viel als Max Temp...



Wird nie erreicht, kannst ja auch schon von 80°C auf 100% springen.
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (3. November 2014)

Ich hab momentan 75° als max Temp, und die erreich ich.
Meine zwei NF-F12 haben 5-7mm um Luft anzusaugen, entsprechend wenig Luft kriegen die durch den Morpheus. 100% erreiche ich schon ab und an.

Warum ich 75° hab? Weil ich so behinderte Wärmeleitpads an den VRM1 hab, dass die sonst überhitzen. Jetzt sind ja Phobya XT und die EK Waterblocks Backplate gekommen.

Mein Case ist eine Katastrophe, aber ich hab heut schon das neue gegekauft. 50€, zweiter Hand, iATX. Freu mich extrem!


----------



## Captn (3. November 2014)

Was für eins ist es denn?


----------



## Roundy (3. November 2014)

zwecks airflow hab ich kene probs, die karte hat ca. 5-7*cm* luft 
was für nen case wirds denn?
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (3. November 2014)

Das schönste Gehäuse, das jemals produziert wurde...
Und ich mache es vielleicht noch schöner^^ Eventuell wird es schwarz eloxiert, aber da muss ich es mir erst anschauen. Natur-Alu ist auch sehr schön. Sonst will ich möglichst nahenahe am Design bleiben und von außen nix ändern. Muss es nnoch bezahlen, dann wandert es zu mir.



Spoiler



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c6/Power_Mac_G5_hero_left.jpg


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. November 2014)

Woran merke ich ob ich ein 290x BIOS auf meiner non X Flashrn kann? Hab eine PCs + mit elpida Speicher.


----------



## ebastler (3. November 2014)

Das X Bios kannst du afaik immer flashen, nur ob du mehr Shader hast oder nicht musst du danach schauen.


----------



## criss vaughn (3. November 2014)

@ebastler: Mal den Catalyst 14.9.2 versucht .. ?


----------



## ebastler (3. November 2014)

Der war es, mit dem die Probleme erst losgegangen sind... 14.9 und AB liefen, mit Ab und an mal einem Blackscreen ingame. Das Problem hatten mehrere, also .2 geladen, und kam nicht mehr ins System (bzw, ich kam auf den Desktop, und 20-30s danach, sobald AB und CCC starteten, war er weg.

Diverse Treiber versucht, AB weg, nix half. Da mein Sys aber eh schon ne Weile gespackt hat, und trotz DDU noch vereinzelt nvidia Treiberreste Ärger zu machen schienen (Abstürze beim Installieren von Treibern, musste jedesmal 2-3 Male probieren bis es ging), hab ich das Sys einfach geplättet.

Nun läuft alles Fehlerfrei, nur wenn ich den Afterburner installiere, habe ich direkt nach der Installation, sobald ich ihn starte, nen insta-Blackscreen. 14.9.1.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. November 2014)

14.9.2 Beta hat mir auch einfach etliche Games einfach aufgehängt, oder zumindest die Meldung: *.exe Datei funktioniert nicht mehr  
Und bei dem Einen und anderem Game, auch bei Ryse Sone of Rome einfach Blackscreens,- oder PC reagierte mit Kastriertem Sound nicht mehr ,- und dies Alles gar mit meiner R9 290-er Turboduo
Dachte Karte sei dahin,-. und nun läuft mit der Referenz Sapphire R9 290 und 14.6 Beta 1 wieder alles einwandfrei, und zockte gar Ryse fertig am WE.
Auch Enemy Front, aber da liegt es echt am Game, OK habe nun letzte Mission und dann ist wohl Ende angesagt.

Ab Cat 14.4 -  mit Ausnahme des 14.6. Beta 1 ging es AMD Treiberseitig steil nach unten!
Hoffe jene reißen sich mal am Riemen, und bringen auch das DSR mit kommendem Treiber mal auf den AMD Karten.

@ebastler
Vielen Dank , Du weist schon!
Hören und bitte dann diese Tage ...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Echt, ich nutze seid jeher den AB und starte den auch autmatisch mit Win7. Liegt es vielleicht an Win 8.1?
> Aber selbst wenn es mit dem AB und WIN 8.1 Probleme gibt bedeutet das ja nicht das der Treiber mies ist. Vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja im Afterburner!?!



Jo bei Mir läuft auch immer gut mit AB ...nutze auch w7


----------



## ATIR290 (4. November 2014)

Ebenso bei mir, immer Afterburner MANUELL starten, wenn ich zocken will
Über MSI Afterburnen anschließend Lüfter fixieren, Untervolten und GehäuseLüfter mit Speedfan auf 65% aufdrehen, - Fertig!  Zocken 
NIE oder so gut wie Nie Probleme damit!


----------



## derneuemann (4. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 14.9.2 Beta hat mir auch einfach etliche Games einfach aufgehängt, oder zumindest die Meldung: *.exe Datei funktioniert nicht mehr
> Und bei dem Einen und anderem Game, auch bei Ryse Sone of Rome einfach Blackscreens,- oder PC reagierte mit Kastriertem Sound nicht mehr ,- und dies Alles gar mit meiner R9 290-er Turboduo
> Dachte Karte sei dahin,-. und nun läuft mit der Referenz Sapphire R9 290 und 14.6 Beta 1 wieder alles einwandfrei, und zockte gar Ryse fertig am WE.
> Auch Enemy Front, aber da liegt es echt am Game, OK habe nun letzte Mission und dann ist wohl Ende angesagt.
> ...


 
Bei mir lief jeder Treiber seid 13.9 absolut einwandfrei! Keine Abstürze oder freeze oder Bildstörung oder sonst etwas! 
Haben vielleicht alle die Probleme haben Win8 oder 8.1? 
Da du auch gerade Ryse erwähnt hast, auch das läuft absolut perfekt!


----------



## Ralle@ (4. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Bei mir lief jeder Treiber seid 13.9 absolut einwandfrei! Keine Abstürze oder freeze oder Bildstörung oder sonst etwas!
> Haben vielleicht alle die Probleme haben Win8 oder 8.1?
> Da du auch gerade Ryse erwähnt hast, auch das läuft absolut perfekt!


 
Im HTPC steckt immer noch meine billig erworbene Sapphire Referenz 290 die ich mit nem Accelero auf leise getrimmt habe und ich habe auch mit keinen Treiber ein Problem (OS ist WIN 8.1).
An Windows liegt es nicht, gut ich zocke am HTPC nicht viel aber Ryse habe ich schon durch und da gab es kein Problem. Es liegt meist an irgend einer Software die mit dem Catalyst nicht will, bei mir wäre es z.B. das Canon Quick Menü vom Drucker. Aus irgend einen Grund mag kein Catalyst seit 14.6 mehr mit der Software zusammen arbeiten ohne einen Freeze zu verursachen (mal nach Minuten, mal erst nach Stunden).
Da aber der Drucker im W-LAN hängt, läuft die Software am Hauptrechner und gut ist.


----------



## derneuemann (4. November 2014)

Dachte vielleicht liegt es an Win 8(.1), weil einfach am CCC oder am AB scheint es ja auch nicht zu liegen. Da es genau so auch Leute gibt bei denen es mit AB unter Win 8 problemlos läuft...
An irgendwas wird es liegen, denn der Zufall wird es nicht sein!


----------



## Gohrbi (4. November 2014)

... Zufall, Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände. Habe schon mehrere Jahre den AB (auto Start) in Verbindung mit Vista, Win 7, Win 8, Win8.1 
und nie Abstürze. Einzig das bekannte Problem von OSD. Kommt bei einigen Spielen nicht zur Anzeige. Treiber hatte ich jeweils die
letzte Version, auch Betas.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Dachte vielleicht liegt es an Win 8(.1), weil einfach am CCC oder am AB scheint es ja auch nicht zu liegen. Da es genau so auch Leute gibt bei denen es mit AB unter Win 8 problemlos läuft...
> An irgendwas wird es liegen, denn der Zufall wird es nicht sein!


 
Ich kann nur von mir und von einem Freund sprechen der ebenfalls eine Sapphire hat (290X Vapor X), er verwendet auch Win 8.1 und er hat ebenfalls keine Probleme.
Ich habe jetzt schon viele Foren durchforstet, auch englisch sprachige und wenn es da Probleme gibt liegt es meist an 3 Dingen.

1. Die Karte hat einen weg.
2. Irgendeine Software mag mit dem Catalyst nicht.
3. Das NT ist überfordert.

Klar lässt sich nicht so ganz verallgemeinern aber die die ihre Probleme gelöst haben schrieben meist von den 3 Punkten. Andere wechselten auf Nvidia, auch eine Idee aber ich bin einer der wissen will warum Hardware XY nicht so will. Beim SLI was ich Einsätze war es ähnlich, ich habe 2x das Mainboard getauscht bis es jetzt gut läuft.
Erklären kann ich mir es bis heute nicht aber mit den beiden Mainboards davor zickte es etwas rum, mit meinem jetzigen läuft es top.


----------



## derneuemann (4. November 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von mir und von einem Freund sprechen der ebenfalls eine Sapphire hat (290X Vapor X), er verwendet auch Win 8.1 und er hat ebenfalls keine Probleme.
> Ich habe jetzt schon viele Foren durchforstet, auch englisch sprachige und wenn es da Probleme gibt liegt es meist an 3 Dingen.
> 
> 1. Die Karte hat einen weg.
> ...


 
Die drei Punkte klingen zumindest erstmal garnicht so unlogisch. Bei Punkt 2. wäre nur interessant warum die "Fremd"- Software nicht mit dem CCC will! Denn einfach zu unterstellen das man bei AMD keine Treiber programmieren kann, finde ich ist ein etwas zu einfacher Weg.
Die meisten haben eben keine Probleme. Und die, die Probleme haben (keine selbst gemachten)die gibt es bei Nvidia auch...


----------



## GrenzGaengAir (4. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Die drei Punkte klingen zumindest erstmal garnicht so unlogisch. Bei Punkt 2. wäre nur interessant warum die "Fremd"- Software nicht mit dem CCC will! Denn einfach zu unterstellen das man bei AMD keine Treiber programmieren kann, finde ich ist ein etwas zu einfacher Weg.
> Die meisten haben eben keine Probleme. Und die, die Probleme haben (keine selbst gemachten)die gibt es bei Nvidia auch...


 
Den Treiber kannst Du ja auch ohne CCC installieren.

Das könnte man auch mal probieren.


----------



## derneuemann (4. November 2014)

GrenzGaengAir schrieb:


> Den Treiber kannst Du ja auch ohne CCC installieren.
> 
> Das könnte man auch mal probieren.


 
Ich selbst habe ja zum glück keine Probleme und auch noch nie welche gehabt! Habe nur drüber nach gedacht, da jeder immer erst mal laut ruft der Treiber ist mist. Wobei der Fehler in vielen Fällen, wohl möglich vor dem Monitor sitzt!
Anscheinend denken viele immer noch, die Treiber von AMD wären tatsache schlechter als die von Nvidia. Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber schon seid sehr langer Zeit nicht mehr der Fall!


----------



## schrippi (4. November 2014)

Welcher treiber für eine R9 290 ist jetzt empfehlendswert? Ich spiele viel Bf4 mit mantle. 


Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Performer81 (4. November 2014)

MAchts euch doch net immer so schwer, einfach immer den neusten beta.


----------



## ebastler (4. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> MAchts euch doch net immer so schwer, einfach immer den neusten beta.


Hab ich probiert und bereut 
14.9.1 lauft grad hervorragend.


----------



## Performer81 (4. November 2014)

DAs sind meine Werte nach 30min Battlefield 4@max+Downsampling mit auf 40% fixiertem Lüfter. Ich hab seit heute einen 140er Seitenlüfter der die heisse Luft direkt rauszieht, der ist Gold wert. Dann noch einen 200er vorne und einen 120er hinten.
Die Karte ist übrigens auf 290X geflashed also eigendlich noch ein Stück wärmer. Vorher hat sich das CAse echt ziemlich aufgeheizt mit der Zeit da hatte ich meist einfach das Seitenteil weggelassen. Viele kann man noch undervolten, geht bei meiner aber null. 10MHz Takt mehr und es gibt nach kurzer Zeit nen Crash.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> DAs sind meine Werte nach 30min Battlefield 4@max+Downsampling mit auf 40% fixiertem Lüfter. Ich hab seit heute einen 140er Seitenlüfter der die heisse Luft direkt rauszieht, der ist Gold wert. Dann noch einen 200er vorne und einen 120er hinten.
> Die Karte ist übrigens auf 290X geflashed also eigendlich noch ein Stück wärmer. Vorher hat sich das CAse echt ziemlich aufgeheizt mit der Zeit da hatte ich meist einfach das Seitenteil weggelassen. Viele kann man noch undervolten, geht bei meiner aber null. 10MHz Takt mehr und es gibt nach kurzer Zeit nen Crash.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=40_lfter3nske.jpg



Sieht doch gut aus :0)


----------



## ATIR290 (4. November 2014)

@ebastler

Hier der Link meiner R9 290 Referenz 947 Mhz und Untervolting MINUS 62 mV
Läuft mit diesem Untervolting (und 1060 Mhz GPU Takt ) auch in Bechmarks durch, 
zockte auch mit 1060 Mhz, aber Takt wird eben nicht gehalten.
Nach dem 13.12 WHQL Treiber wurde die Karte immer besser ausgelastet, daher auch wesentlich wärmer als gleich am Anfang, als die Karte noch recht neu war.

http://abload.de/img/gpu-zr9290referenzuvmu4uio.jpg


----------



## derneuemann (5. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> DAs sind meine Werte nach 30min Battlefield 4@max+Downsampling mit auf 40% fixiertem Lüfter. Ich hab seit heute einen 140er Seitenlüfter der die heisse Luft direkt rauszieht, der ist Gold wert. Dann noch einen 200er vorne und einen 120er hinten.
> Die Karte ist übrigens auf 290X geflashed also eigendlich noch ein Stück wärmer. Vorher hat sich das CAse echt ziemlich aufgeheizt mit der Zeit da hatte ich meist einfach das Seitenteil weggelassen. Viele kann man noch undervolten, geht bei meiner aber null. 10MHz Takt mehr und es gibt nach kurzer Zeit nen Crash.
> 
> 
> ...


 
sieht  sogar hervoragend aus!


----------



## derneuemann (5. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hab ich probiert und bereut
> 14.9.1 lauft grad hervorragend.


 
Ich denke nach wie vor der Fehler liegt nicht im Treiber, dafür haben zu viele User keine Probleme! Aber wenn es so bei dir erstmal gut läuft ist ja auch ok!
Aber generell sollte man immer erst den neusten Beta versuchen, ohne lange zu grübeln! Wenn es dann nicht gehen sollte (was unwahrscheinlich ist) kann man immernoch einen anderen ausprobieren! Ich spiele auch viel BF4 und noch mit keinem Beta Treiber probleme!


----------



## criss vaughn (5. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> DAs sind meine Werte nach 30min Battlefield 4@max+Downsampling mit auf 40% fixiertem Lüfter. Ich hab seit heute einen 140er Seitenlüfter der die heisse Luft direkt rauszieht, der ist Gold wert. Dann noch einen 200er vorne und einen 120er hinten.
> Die Karte ist übrigens auf 290X geflashed also eigendlich noch ein Stück wärmer. Vorher hat sich das CAse echt ziemlich aufgeheizt mit der Zeit da hatte ich meist einfach das Seitenteil weggelassen. Viele kann man noch undervolten, geht bei meiner aber null. 10MHz Takt mehr und es gibt nach kurzer Zeit nen Crash.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit welchem BIOS hast du geflashed .. ?


----------



## Ralle@ (5. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Die drei Punkte klingen zumindest erstmal garnicht so unlogisch. Bei Punkt 2. wäre nur interessant warum die "Fremd"- Software nicht mit dem CCC will! Denn einfach zu unterstellen das man bei AMD keine Treiber programmieren kann, finde ich ist ein etwas zu einfacher Weg.
> Die meisten haben eben keine Probleme. Und die, die Probleme haben (keine selbst gemachten)die gibt es bei Nvidia auch...


 
Warum die Canon Software mit den neueren Catalysts nicht mehr mag, keine Ahnung.
Kann es aber immer nachstellen, ist aber nur unter Win 8.1. AMD habe ich schon Problem geschildert, mal schauen ob sich mit den zukünftigen Catalysts was ändert und ob die das überhaupt nachstellen können. Ist aber wie gesagt nicht weiter tragisch.

Hab jetzt auch mal etwas undervoltet.
Mit 1GHZ GPU Takt und 1250 VRAM Takt komme ich auf -80mv (keine Ahnung ob da noch mehr geht), real liegen dann 1,08 an. Damit wird die Karte bei Ryse (habe Ryse mit den Werten durchgezock) gerade mal 52° warm, die VRM pendeln sich bei 55 und 57° ein bei 20% Lüfter am Accelero.


----------



## Performer81 (5. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Mit welchem BIOS hast du geflashed .. ?




http://www.overclock.net/attachments/25454


----------



## criss vaughn (5. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/25454


 
thx


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2014)

hey guys,

ist es egal wo ich eine R9 290 kaufe. mir gehts nämlich um die 3 Gratis Games!
oder müssen das bestimmte Händler sein?

mfg


----------



## Roundy (5. November 2014)

Musst mal gucken welche Händler teilnehmen, das programm heißt AMD Never Settle Forever.
Mindfactory ist auf jeden fall dabei 
Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (5. November 2014)

Teilnehmende Händler in Deutschland, zumindest laut AMD, wären diese hier:


Spoiler



Germany


Alternate



Arlt Computer



Atelco Computer



Bora Computer



Caseking



computeruniverse.net



Hardwareversand.de



K&M Computer



Mindfactory AG



One



Schwanthaler Computer



Zu Österreich werden dort leider keine Aussagen getroffen - ich würde beim Händler meines Vertrauens nachfragen, ob er an der Aktion teilnimmt oder nicht; bei fehlenden Angaben der Händler müsste man jedoch davon ausgehen, dass dort nicht an Never Settle partizipiert wird.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. November 2014)

... habe mal wieder etwas uv probiert.... -62 mV und 1030/1250 MHz ( @stock) 2 Stunden BF4 auf vollem 32er stabiles Game.
Bei GPu 59°C und VRM 1 bei max. 70°C und 2 bei max. 63!C Lüfter max. 73%. VCore zwischen 1,07 und 1,09V.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2014)

Werde mir die Karte über Deutschland bestellen. Kostet mich mit Versand 307 Euro, geht auch okay.

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie das bei Hardwareversand.de so ist, wenn ich die Karte binnen 14 Tagen retourniere. Geben die einem da das Geld retour oder eher nur Gutschrift etc. ?


----------



## Gohrbi (5. November 2014)

... ich hatte mal als Fehlkauf retouniert, Geld kam in kürzester Zeit. Bei denen angekommen 2 Tage später war das Geld da.


----------



## criss vaughn (5. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Werde mir die Karte über Deutschland bestellen. Kostet mich mit Versand 307 Euro, geht auch okay.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir sagen wie das bei Hardwareversand.de so ist, wenn ich die Karte binnen 14 Tagen retourniere. Geben die einem da das Geld retour oder eher nur Gutschrift etc. ?


 
Kann _hardwareversand.de_ nur empfehlen


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Kann _hardwareversand.de_ nur empfehlen


 
Hab eigentlich nur gutes von denen gehört 

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich https://geizhals.de/at/zotac-geforce-gtx-970-zt-90101-10p-a1167955.html gefunden. So ein mega preis & ohne Lieferzeit 

Nur kein Mensch kann mir hier über die Karte was sagen


----------



## derneuemann (5. November 2014)

Kühler ist zu klein, ich würde zu einer anderen greifen!


----------



## Ralle@ (5. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich nur gutes von denen gehört
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich https://geizhals.de/at/zotac-geforce-gtx-970-zt-90101-10p-a1167955.html gefunden. So ein mega preis & ohne Lieferzeit
> 
> Nur kein Mensch kann mir hier über die Karte was sagen




Die Lüfter sind nicht gerade leise (da der Kühler zu klein ist) unter Last und die Karte hat mega Spulenfiepen.
Ich würde mir sowas nicht antun, die ist nicht ohne Grund so billig.


----------



## ATIR290 (5. November 2014)

@ebastler

Paket R9 290 Turboduo heute Deinem Kollegen geliefert!
Nur ob das Neue NT reicht, weiss nicht so Recht   
Weitaus Besser wäre ein komplett Neues, Bequiet, Seasonic odg.


----------



## ebastler (5. November 2014)

Ja, ich weiß... Es ist nicht das Beste. Gruppenreguliert (Okay, ist mein e9 auch), schrottig abgesichert usw. Aber es leistet so weit ich weiß wirklich das was draufsteht, und die Regulierung ist bis 500W auch okay. Es ist so weit ich weiß 2012 auf den Markt gekommen (neue Revision, aber trotzdem schon wieder aus dem Angebot genommen), da hoffe ich, dass es auch mit den Lastwechseln klarkommt...

Immerhin braucht so ne 290 ja nicht so viel Strom.

Sonst kriegt er das Netzteil, das ich grad als Reviewsample da hab. Technisch um Welten besser.


Er hat kein passendes Monitorkabel, morgen testet er die Karte!


----------



## ATIR290 (5. November 2014)

Ja, besser du gibst ihm Dein Neues Sample, denn sonst raucht echt wieder so eine R9-290 Turboduo ab...
Wäre nicht ratsam!!

Sollte dieses NT sein:
Corsair Gaming Series GS600 2013 Edition 600W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020063-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Zudem ein echter Brüllwürfel unter Last
und wohl noch fast lauter als die Turboduo, obwohl bis 80% Lüfter geht der Lüfter schon, danach wird schon gut laut, aber nicht wie die Referenz Karte!
Besser er testet sobald du bei Ihm bist mit dem Neuen NT, (sprich dem Reviewsample) oder was sagst Du Moritz?!


----------



## ebastler (5. November 2014)

Jepp, genau der Eimer da ists... Ich starte leider morgen direkt nach meiner Prüfung nach Innsbruck und komme dann 2 Wochen nicht mehr nach Südtirol, so lange wird er kaum warten wollen... :/


----------



## ATIR290 (5. November 2014)

Dann sollte es sich ein Besseres NT holen... 
Vielleicht nimmt es ein Kollege von dir ja mit von IBK nach Bozen. Wäre eine Option, als dieses NT mit der "Neuen" R9 290 antun.
Oder was sagt IHR zu diesem Corsair CS600 Watt NT ?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (5. November 2014)

das ding wird schon erst mal reichen.
was soll da passieren?
ist ja nun kein noname china-böller.
und einen 6-kerner hat er sicher auch nicht.

mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. November 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... habe mal wieder etwas uv probiert.... -62 mV und 1030/1250 MHz ( @stock) 2 Stunden BF4 auf vollem 32er stabiles Game.
> Bei GPu 59°C und VRM 1 bei max. 70°C und 2 bei max. 63!C Lüfter max. 73%. VCore zwischen 1,07 und 1,09V.



Hattest mich eigentlich schon geaddet?


----------



## Gohrbi (5. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hattest mich eigentlich schon geaddet?



... ja hab ich ... 

... was anderes, wenn ich GPU Temps von 50°C habe, dann liegt VCore bei 1,15 V? Weniger Temps mehr Spannung? Sehr seltsam.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. November 2014)

Habt ihr euren R9 290 schon gratuliert zum Jubiläum?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. November 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... ja hab ich ...
> 
> ... was anderes, wenn ich GPU Temps von 50°C habe, dann liegt VCore bei 1,15 V? Weniger Temps mehr Spannung? Sehr seltsam.



Wie heiste nochmal?


----------



## ATIR290 (5. November 2014)

@Pseudo
Heute genau ein Jahr alt
Release war 05.November 2013


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habt ihr euren R9 290 schon gratuliert zum Jubiläum?



Nö, habe auch keine aber wieso ?  Ist heute der Release ?

€dit: Gerade von ^ alles erfahren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. November 2014)

Man so alte Karten haben wir  

Aber sie halten noch gut mit bei den 970ern :0)


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

Caseking hat meine 5x getauscht. Hatte zwischendurch mal andere Marken getestet und bin dann wieder bei der PCS+ gelandet. Das die es so mit gemacht haben. Respekt


----------



## ATIR290 (5. November 2014)

Frage:
Wurden bei der R9 290 XFX Double Dissi. auch die VRM 1 + 2 optimiert, oder ist jene Karte so wie zu Release belassen worden.
Also KEINE weitere Revision wie bei Powercolor, da bei XFX die VRM Temp ja gern auf knapp 100 Grad hochgehen.
Zudem der Lüfter mit ca. 80 Grad dreht um die GPU Temperatur auf ca. 77-79 Grad HALTEN ZU KÖNNEN!
Zudem hat die XFX Hynics Speicher, oder auch ebenso ELPIDA möglich!


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Caseking hat meine 5x getauscht. Hatte zwischendurch mal andere Marken getestet und bin dann wieder bei der PCS+ gelandet. Das die es so mit gemacht haben. Respekt


 
Hallo, hattest du auch die Vapor-X? Wenn ja, warum wieder retour zur Pcs+? 

mfg


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. November 2014)

Erst PCS mit blackscreens dann PCS mit kaputten Lüfter dann TRI-X mit kaputter Lüfter Steuerung dann wieder PCS... Die läuft.


----------



## derneuemann (6. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß... Es ist nicht das Beste. Gruppenreguliert (Okay, ist mein e9 auch), schrottig abgesichert usw. Aber es leistet so weit ich weiß wirklich das was draufsteht, und die Regulierung ist bis 500W auch okay. Es ist so weit ich weiß 2012 auf den Markt gekommen (neue Revision, aber trotzdem schon wieder aus dem Angebot genommen), da hoffe ich, dass es auch mit den Lastwechseln klarkommt...
> 
> Immerhin braucht so ne 290 ja nicht so viel Strom. "Das ist ironisch gemeint, oder?
> 
> ...


 

Wenn nicht, dann habe ich selten so gelacht!


----------



## ATIR290 (6. November 2014)

Ja, würde mir auch eine richtig Gutes NT, Bequiet E10, also die Neueste Version zulegen
Mit 85 bis 100 Euro ist man dabei für 500-600 Watt!

be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-600W/BN232) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

@ebastler
Gib deinem KOLLEGEN AUCH DIESEN RAT und verbaue ein anderes NT für Ihm!


----------



## derneuemann (6. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Man so alte Karten haben wir
> 
> Aber sie halten noch gut mit bei den 970ern :0)


 
Ja zum Glück wird das Niveau einer 970, nahezu immer leicht überschritten! Ich denke es liegt auch zu viel einfach an mangelnder Optimierung. Siehe Ryse, eines der schönsten (optisch) Spiele und dir R9 290X ist genau so schnell wie custom Modelle der 980... Auch mit Nvidia´s neuen Treiber! 

War bei der GTX680 und den HD79xx auch so. ZU Release war die GTX680 minimal schneller als die 7970 und 18Monate später war die 7950 so schnell wie die 680...


----------



## dj_the_one (6. November 2014)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Windforce 290. Läuft butterweich und ist sehr leise und relativ kühl. Das einzige was mir auffällt ist wenn ich am Fernseher bin habe ich manchmal beim Start merkwürdige Farben, dann muss ich den HDMI stecker kurz rein und raus und alles ist normal. Weiß einer woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Hab' mich eben entschieden. War eine schwere Entscheidung 

GTX 970 vs. R290 Vapor-X

ist die R290 Vapor-X geworden, da 50 Euro günstiger, 3 Spiele dazu und vor ALLEM -lieferbar- & die wahreinlichkeit eine mit Spulenfiepen zu erwischen ist um vielfache geringer als eine 970'er 

Da hier viele mit dieser Karte zufrieden sind, ist es die geworden.

Gibet es i-was dass ich manuell um/ein- stellen sollte bei der Karte ?


Schönen Tag noch..


----------



## ebastler (6. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, dann habe ich selten so gelacht!



Warum ironisch? Mein Sys mit 290X (1050/1350) und 4670K (4200core, 4200 cache) braucht in Prime + Valley 400W primärseitig. Die Karte braucht nicht viel Strom.




ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja, würde mir auch eine richtig Gutes NT, Bequiet E10, also die Neueste Version zulegen
> Mit 85 bis 100 Euro ist man dabei für 500-600 Watt!
> 
> be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-600W/BN232) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> ...



Habe im Netzteilthread nachgefragt. Ist ein Gerat von HEC. Mittelmäßige Qualität, aber es leistet, was draufsteht. Einzig der Lüfter ist Obermüll, aber das wird er schon hören, sobald mehr als eine GTS450 dranhängt 

Keine Gefahr für die GPU.


----------



## derneuemann (6. November 2014)

Also mein System mit HD7950 OC und I7 3820 OC hat Primärseitig 340W verbraucht und jetzt mir R9 290X 420W ohne CPU overclocking. 
Das ist nicht wenig.

Mit einem I5 Haswell und 400W ist nicht wenig, finde ich!
Der Stromverbrauch ist jetzt zwar nicht wichtig, solange man keiner Sucht zum Opfer gefallen ist. Aber bei dem Verbrauch von "nicht viel" zu reden ist wie heute bei einem Auto von 16Liter/100Km von nicht viel zu reden.

@Amer der Erste , warum baust die Karte nicht erst mal ein und schaust was du ändern möchtest. Und probierst dann für dich mal etwas rum. How to gibt es genug im Internet. Es macht ja auch spaß selbst etwas zu verstellen und zu testen. Läuft es, läuft es nicht. 

Grundsätzlich ist aber undervolting bei den R9 290(X) Karten hoch im Kurs, wegen dem hohen verbrauch!
Bei undervolting kann man auch mit der Lüfterkruve spielen und sie leiser machen. Oder oder oder, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten etwsa zu verändern. Aber jeder hat andere Vorlieben. Der eine möchte möglichst leise. Der andere möglichst schnell. Der nächste ein gesundes Mittelmaß aus beidem.


----------



## ebastler (6. November 2014)

Naja, ich werde da andere Maßstäbe haben, aber wirklich "hohe" Leistungsaufnahme ists für mich erst, wenn es die Grenzen einer 16A Haussicherung auslotet 

Ich zahle sehr wenig pro kWh, und mein Anbieter hat nur Wasserkraft im Angebot, daher habe ich weder ökonomische noch ökologische Bedenken^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Also mein System mit HD7950 OC und I7 3820 OC hat Primärseitig 340W verbraucht und jetzt mir R9 290X 420W ohne CPU overclocking.
> Das ist nicht wenig.
> 
> Mit einem I5 Haswell und 400W ist nicht wenig, finde ich!
> ...


 
Weil ich der Meinung bin, dass es andere sicherlich mehr über das Teil wissen als ich und warum nicht das wissen aneignen und nachfragen.

Wenn du jeden tag bis 19 Uhr arbeiten würdest, hättest du bestimmt auch keine Zeit um 'selbst mal zu probieren'.

Will das Teil einbauen, das nötigste einstellen. Wert lege ich eigentlich NUR auf die Lautstärke, da mir der Stromverbrauch mega-egal ist! Gamen ist ein Hobby - punkt, aus.

Damals wo ich noch zur Schule ging, hab ich mich Stundenlang damit befasst und herumprobiert, doch heute will ich einfach nur Zocken wenn ich Heim komme 


Trotzdem Danke für Deine 'Hilfe' ..


----------



## derneuemann (6. November 2014)

Geiler scherz, ich nutze nur die Zeit die meine Frau und mein Sohn mir über lassen und das ist nicht viel. Dann dauert es halt mal länger. Gezockt habe ich das letzte mal vor zwei Wochen und 19Uhr findest du lang?

Aber schön das du mein leben kennst! Ich habe ja nur gefragt. Außerdem habe ich dir Grundlegende Dinge sogar mitgeteilt. Genaue Werte wird man dir nicht sagen können, da jede Karte anders ist.
Mich stört es eben nicht, ob es jetzt zwei, drei Wochen oder auch länger dauert bis die Karte so läuft wie ich es mir vorstelle!

Und nochmal, ich habe nur gefragt!

Wenn du keine Zeit für Einstellungen und so weiter aufbringen möchtest, dann kauf dir eine Leise Karte und gut ist!

PS: Ich würde mal schätzen, als ich in deinem Alter war musste ich 60-70Stunden die Woche arbeiten. Bis ich mir mal einen höher wertigen Job gesucht habe! Mal schauen ob dir hier noch einer gebratene Tauben bringen mag!


----------



## derneuemann (6. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Weil ich der Meinung bin, dass es andere sicherlich mehr über das Teil wissen als ich und warum nicht das wissen aneignen und nachfragen.
> 
> Wenn du jeden tag bis 19 Uhr arbeiten würdest, hättest du bestimmt auch keine Zeit um 'selbst mal zu probieren'.
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt nochmal etwas Hilfe, senke die Offset Spannung so weit es geht und die Karte wird leiser! Aber einen Wert kann man nicht nennen!


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob dir hier noch einer gebratene Tauben bringen mag!


 
Hilf mir das zu verstehen


----------



## Gohrbi (6. November 2014)

.... gebratene Tauben habe ich auch nicht. Wenn du nicht viel investieren willst (Zeit)
nehm den AB, setze die Spannung in 20mV Schritten runter. Jeweils testen wie lange dein Lieblingsspiel mitmacht.
Ich habe jetzt absolut stabil -32mV angelegt und die Lüfterkurve so angepaßt, dass es geräuschmäßig erträglich bleibt.
Habe nun wieder den Morpheus drauf, da ist es % - mäßig eh Wurst.
Um die 60% (bei der royal, war es so) müßte es je nach Karte ausreichend sein und ab 80°C läßt du sie spurten auf 90%.


----------



## derneuemann (6. November 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... gebratene Tauben habe ich auch nicht. Wenn du nicht viel investieren willst (Zeit)
> nehm den AB, setze die Spannung in 20mV Schritten runter. Jeweils testen wie lange dein Lieblingsspiel mitmacht.
> Ich habe jetzt absolut stabil -32mV angelegt und die Lüfterkurve so angepaßt, dass es geräuschmäßig erträglich bleibt.
> Habe nun wieder den Morpheus drauf, da ist es % - mäßig eh Wurst.
> Um die 60% (bei der royal, war es so) müßte es je nach Karte ausreichend sein und ab 80°C läßt du sie spurten auf 90%.


 
Genau das sagte ich auch, undervolten solange stabil und dann kann man sehen ob man die Lüfterkurve noch etwas anpasst! Aber dabei immer die VRM Temperatur im Auge behalten, zumindest bei ersten Tests!
Ein kleines bisschen selber testen wird immer bleiben, oder einfach so damit leben wie es ist. 
Amer der Erste hast du die Vapor X oder die TriX gekauft? Die TriX würde ich schätzen ist dir @Stock leise genug!


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Amer der Erste hast du die Vapor X oder die TriX gekauft? Die TriX würde ich schätzen ist dir @Stock leise genug!


 
Hatte zuerst die PCS+ --> ging retour da Lager defekt.

Gestern die Vapor-X (die blaue ) bestellt --> soll angeblich ziemlich leise sein laut einigen Posts hier 

*Sachen wie untervolten oder OC'en sind neu für mich*, da ich ein Konsolero seit der ersten Stunde war --> nun seit einigen Wochen meine ersten Gaming PC zusammen gebaut.

Vorher auch Notebooks mit einer GTX 850M & GTX 880M gehabt --> alle super, keiner Frage. ABER einen PC kann mMn kein Notebook ersetzen


----------



## derneuemann (6. November 2014)

Die TriX ist out of the box leiser unter Kast als die VaporX. Die VaporX hat aber insgesamt den stärkeren Kühler.  Welche CPU, Gehäuse hast du eigentlich?

Laut dem Test der Vapor X könnte dir die auch leise genug sein! Wenn nicht, kannst du erstmal in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur die Lüftergeschwindigkeit reduzieren. Ich würde sagen, du lädst dir heaven benchmark runter. Startest heaven und schaust dann auf die max Temperaturen von GPU und VRM 1 und 2.

Dann reduzierst du die Lüftergeschwindigkeit bis die max Temperaturen z.B. GPU max 80°, VRM 1/2 max 90° erreicht werden! Heaven sollte aber schon einen Moment laufen, also nicht irgendwie nach  fünf Minuten!

Wenn das noch nicht reicht, reduzierst du die Spannung (langsam)! Besonderheit bei den R9 Karten ist, das die im idle empfindlicher sind als unter Last. Also immer einen Schritt reduzieren und dann z.B. zwei Tage im Alltag beobachten. Alles ok, dann wieder einen Schritt reduzieren!

Wenn jetzt deine Karte noch zu laut ist, dann musst du erst den Speichertakt auf Standart senken (1250MHz) dann kannst du wieder probieren die Spannung zu senken! Reicht das immer noch nicht, senkst du den Core Takt auf Standart (947MHz) ... Wenn das nicht reicht, hast du die falsche Karte 

Nach dem reduzieren der Spannung kannst du wieder die Lüftergeschwindigkeit reduzieren!

Das wird aber reichen!

Wegen Zeit, du kannst ja auch z.B. den Rechner an schmeißen und heaven starten und dann etwas anderes machen. Man muss ja nicht daneben stehen! So mache ich es auch immer!  

Das einstellen deiner Karte sollte in rund 2-3 Stunden zufiedenstellend abzuschließen sein!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ja zum Glück wird das Niveau einer 970, nahezu immer leicht überschritten! Ich denke es liegt auch zu viel einfach an mangelnder Optimierung. Siehe Ryse, eines der schönsten (optisch) Spiele und dir R9 290X ist genau so schnell wie custom Modelle der 980... Auch mit Nvidia´s neuen Treiber!
> 
> War bei der GTX680 und den HD79xx auch so. ZU Release war die GTX680 minimal schneller als die 7970 und 18Monate später war die 7950 so schnell wie die 680...



Stimmt

Ryse muss ich mir auch bald zulegen...
Wie ist es bei ryse mit der tastenbelegung? Alles frei wählbar?


----------



## Roundy (6. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> Ryse muss ich mir auch bald zulegen...
> Wie ist es bei ryse mit der tastenbelegung? Alles frei wählbar?



Wie schauts eigentlich mit skyrim aus?
Kannst mir ja mal nen paar screenys schicken 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Weil ich der Meinung bin, dass es andere sicherlich mehr über das Teil wissen als ich und warum nicht das wissen aneignen und nachfragen.
> 
> Wenn du jeden tag bis 19 Uhr arbeiten würdest, hättest du bestimmt auch keine Zeit um 'selbst mal zu probieren'.
> 
> ...



Geb bescheid wenn du die vaporx hast....ich helfe gern


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Die TriX ist out of the box leiser unter Kast als die VaporX. Die VaporX hat aber insgesamt den stärkeren Kühler.  Welche CPU, Gehäuse hast du eigentlich?
> 
> Laut dem Test der Vapor X könnte dir die auch leise genug sein! Wenn nicht, kannst du erstmal in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur die Lüftergeschwindigkeit reduzieren. Ich würde sagen, du lädst dir heaven benchmark runter. Startest heaven und schaust dann auf die max Temperaturen von GPU und VRM 1 und 2.
> 
> ...


 
Die beste Erklärung die ich bis dato bekommen habe. Aller (auch für Laien) verständlich erklärt.

Bin selbstverständlich kein silent-freak & mir ist auch klar, dass, was Leistung bring, auch gekühlt werden muss!

Die Karte ist am Montag da, dann werde ich mir das Teil mal näher ansehen / anhören! 

Danke Dir!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit skyrim aus?
> Kannst mir ja mal nen paar screenys schicken
> Gruß



Habe ich seitdem nicht mehr gespielt zuwenig Zeit


----------



## Roundy (6. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Habe ich seitdem nicht mehr gespielt zuwenig Zeit



Jo dann


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Die TriX ist out of the box leiser unter Kast als die VaporX. Die VaporX hat aber insgesamt den stärkeren Kühler.  Welche CPU, Gehäuse hast du eigentlich?


 
Habe einen Xeon v3 3.4 GhZ & ein Corsair Spec-01


----------



## criss vaughn (6. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> Ryse muss ich mir auch bald zulegen...
> Wie ist es bei ryse mit der tastenbelegung? Alles frei wählbar?


 
Leider nein, aber trotzdem gut mit Tastatur und Maus spielbar - ich habe allerdings zum PS4-Controller gegriffen


----------



## Thaiminater (6. November 2014)

Mann ich träum schon von meinem nächsten Pc  Mit fetter Wasserkühlung und allem drum und dran für Triple 4k ready


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2014)

Wisst ihr, ob man die Games einzeln verkaufen kann welche bei den R9 290 dabei sind.

& kann ich diese auch hier im Forum anbieten? ( :


----------



## BertB (6. November 2014)

sollte gehen,
man bekommt drei steam codes

seit neuestem ists glaub auch im forum erlaubt,

du bist aber vermutlich zu kurz mitglied,
muss 60tage,
also noch 2 wochen warten


----------



## Thaiminater (6. November 2014)

Wär mir neu das 60 Tage zwei wochen wären


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2014)

um Gottes willen, dann wäre ja eine Woche --> 30 Tage lang - Überstunden kennst?


----------



## BertB (6. November 2014)

er ist doch schon da seit 16.09.

also sind 60 tage rum am 16.11.

-> ungefähr 2 wochen


----------



## ATIR290 (6. November 2014)

Bitte was sollte na von dieser Karte halten:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1T1Wfj-KDE

Hynics Speicher oder ELPIDA verbaut ?
Zudem lauter als die Turboduo Karte, oder weitaus Leiser auch bei 100% Lüfter zur R9 290 Turboduo?
Hat gar 2x 8 PinStecker und läuft eben nur Stock mit 967 Mhz !?


----------



## derneuemann (7. November 2014)

Elpidia oder Hynics kann ich nicht sagen, wird meiner Meinung nach auch überbewertet! Was macht das realistisch betrachtet für einen Unterschied, ob der Speicher max 1650MHz oder 1450MHz läuft. Die AMD Karten haben sowieso keine besondere Abhängigkeit vom Speichertakt und auch kein großen oc Spielraum!

Aber der Kühler wurde schon getestet. Leise ist der halt auch nicht, zwar minimal besser als der der Turbo Duo, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Aber eben halt eine Klasse schlechter als TriX oder VaporX.


----------



## criss vaughn (7. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Elpidia oder Hynics kann ich nicht sagen, wird meiner Meinung nach auch überbewertet! Was macht das realistisch betrachtet für einen Unterschied, ob der Speicher max 1650MHz oder 1450MHz läuft. Die AMD Karten haben sowieso keine besondere Abhängigkeit vom Speichertakt und auch kein großen oc Spielraum!
> 
> Aber der Kühler wurde schon getestet. Leise ist der halt auch nicht, zwar minimal besser als der der Turbo Duo, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Aber eben halt eine Klasse schlechter als TriX oder VaporX.


 
Kleines Veto: Ab 1080p+ spielt auch der VRAM-Takt bei den AMD-Karten eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle. In _Witcher 2_ führ bei mir eine VRAM-Takt-Erhöhung von 7 % zu einem Anstieg der Avg.- und Min.-FPS von 10 % - im konkreten Beispiel von 63 auf 70 FPS bei 1440p DS - man sieht also, es kann sich durchaus lohnen  Allerdings gebe ich dir Recht, ein VRAM-Takt von 1450 MHz ist schon mehr, als eine gute Basis


----------



## derneuemann (7. November 2014)

10% mehr Leistung durch 7% Takt Steigerung?  Hast du beide Setups 3-5 mal gemessen um auf einen Mittelwert zu kommen. 
Dennoch hast du erst mal recht, wenn du sagst bei z.B. 1440P oder gar 2160p spielt der Speichertakt eine größere Rolle. Aber nicht alle wollen auf biegen und brechen das Limit erreichen! Dazu hängt das Ergebnis stark von der Engine ab. Es gibt Spiele da passiert nichts und es gibt Spiele da könnte  es sich lohnen. Aber mal ehrlich, nehmen wir mal an man würde 1 zu 1 die Leistung mit dem Takt steigern können. 1450MHz +10% wären schon rund 1600MHz. Wer sieht den 10% wirklich im Spielfluss. Meistens fehlen, wenn leistung fehlt, dann eher 25-40% wenn nicht noch mehr! Oder es ist sowieso genug Leistung da.

Ich sehe gerade in deiner Sig das du deine R9 290 mit 1220/1550MHz fährst, in welchem Games brauchst du das und siehst ehrlich gesagt einen Unterschied zwischen 1220/1550MHz und z.B. 1110/1400MHz?


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2014)

Hey Leute, ich hab mal ne Frage. Meine 290X macht @stock (legt da 1.00 bis 1.17V an, springt wild herum) ca. 1110/1450. Das kommt mir etwas wenig vor :/


----------



## criss vaughn (7. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> 10% mehr Leistung durch 7% Takt Steigerung?  Hast du beide Setups 3-5 mal gemessen um auf einen Mittelwert zu kommen.
> Dennoch hast du erst mal recht, wenn du sagst bei z.B. 1440P oder gar 2160p spielt der Speichertakt eine größere Rolle. Aber nicht alle wollen auf biegen und brechen das Limit erreichen! Dazu hängt das Ergebnis stark von der Engine ab. Es gibt Spiele da passiert nichts und es gibt Spiele da könnte  es sich lohnen. Aber mal ehrlich, nehmen wir mal an man würde 1 zu 1 die Leistung mit dem Takt steigern können. 1450MHz +10% wären schon rund 1600MHz. Wer sieht den 10% wirklich im Spielfluss. Meistens fehlen, wenn leistung fehlt, dann eher 25-40% wenn nicht noch mehr! Oder es ist sowieso genug Leistung da.
> 
> Ich sehe gerade in deiner Sig das du deine R9 290 mit 1220/1550MHz fährst, in welchem Games brauchst du das und siehst ehrlich gesagt einen Unterschied zwischen 1220/1550MHz und z.B. 1110/1400MHz?


 
Ich hab 4 - 5 Durchläufe gemacht. Ich denke Witcher 2 profitiert speziell im DS-Fall von der Speicherbandbreite ..

Generell gebe ich dir auch Recht, es sei denn man kann mit diesen 10 % von < 60 FPS auf > 60 FPS springen - was sicherlich nicht immer der Fall ist 

Bzgl. deiner Frage: Ganz klares _Jein_  Ich nehme meinen maximal, 24/7 tragbaren Takt und optimiere meine Spiele hinsichtlich Qualität  so, dass ich die Taktraten auch in optische Qualität umwandle - in der Praxis funktioniert das natürlich nicht immer  Zusätzlich bin ich von Natur aus ein Tweak- und Tuning Freak, der immer das Maximum möchte - ob sinnvoll oder nicht, das ist einfach ein Teil meines Hobbies 

@ebastler: Dies ist kein schlechter Wert, mit Stock-Voltage auf 1100+ MHz zu kommen ist schon mal sehr ordentlich. Versuch einmal das Powertarget etwas hochzusetzen, + 10 % bspw., damit solltest du die VCore und auch den Kerntakt stabilisieren können


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2014)

Powerlimit hab ich einfach auf +50 gemaxt, den Wert hält die Karte felsenfest. Bin im 30min Valley Loop nicht über 80° gekommen. VRM1 knapp ober 80°, VRM2 knapp drunter


----------



## criss vaughn (7. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Powerlimit hab ich einfach auf +50 gemaxt, den Wert hält die Karte felsenfest. Bin im 30min Valley Loop nicht über 80° gekommen. VRM1 knapp ober 80°, VRM2 knapp drunter


 
Gut, dann viel Spaß beim VCore-Tweaken


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Gut, dann viel Spaß beim VCore-Tweaken


 
Danke! Das mach ich dann aber erst im neuen Case... 
Da gibts dann auch ein genaueres Tagebuch zum Umbau, hab da ziemlich viel umgebastelt an der Karte.
Kleiner Vorgeschnmack:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum erst im neuen Case? Nun...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die armen F12er laufen mit 100%, und kriegen einfach keine Luft angesogen... Trotzdem diese Temps zu kriegen erstaunt mich ehrlich gesagt XD

Ich bin gespannt, ob es was bringen wird, von meinem Stock-Bios auf das etwas Neuere der Tri-X zu wechseln...


----------



## derneuemann (7. November 2014)

Generell gebe ich dir auch Recht, es sei denn man kann mit diesen 10 % von < 60 FPS auf > 60 FPS springen - was sicherlich nicht immer der Fall ist 

Bzgl. deiner Frage: Ganz klares _Jein_  Ich nehme meinen maximal, 24/7 tragbaren Takt und optimiere meine Spiele hinsichtlich Qualität  so, dass ich die Taktraten auch in optische Qualität umwandle - in der Praxis funktioniert das natürlich nicht immer  Zusätzlich bin ich von Natur aus ein Tweak- und Tuning Freak, der immer das Maximum möchte - ob sinnvoll oder nicht, das ist einfach ein Teil meines Hobbies 


 Ach so du meinst von z.B. 57 auf 63Fps , das sind ja schon 10,5% und den unterschied sieht man nicht! 

Aber generell ticken wir eigentlich ähnlich, auch ich habe einen reisen Spaß am optimieren! Aber wenn hier jemand neues etwas allgemeines fragt, dann gebe ich auch in die Richtung eine Antwort! Klar ist für den der die letzten Prozente aus seiner Karte raus holen wollen, dann die Variante mit Hynics Speicher besser, aber es geht da eher um Messbare als sichtbare Unterschiede! 

Ich müsste eigentlich auch nochmal mehr Zeit mit meiner Karte verbringen, jetzt wo ich wieder unter Wasser bin! 
Habe bisher nicht viel probiert. Ohne Spannungserhöhung gehen stabil 1120MHz durch jedes Game! Bei +50mV habe ich ohne Abstürze und ohne ans Limit zu gehen (hatte einfach keine Zeit, keine Lust und habe keinen Sinn gesehen) Core 1180 MHz / Speicher 1450MHz stabil betreiben können. Jedes Game das ich habe in verschiedenen Anforderungen bis hin zum maximalen getestet. Z.B. Crysis 3 in 720P ohne AA bis hin zu 1080p mit 8x MSAA (für stabilität).

Ups... irgendwas hat beim zitieren nicht geklappt!


----------



## DARPA (7. November 2014)

Eure Karten gehen alle so gut. Bei meiner PCS reichen +100 mV (= 1,24 V) nicht um stabil über 1170 MHz zu kommen   (ASIC 69,9)

@ebastler: Bin gespannt


----------



## derneuemann (7. November 2014)

Glück und Pech, aber für den Zocker ist das auch nicht tragisch. Für 10-20% mehr Leistung kauft man auch keine neue Grafikkarte!

Speichertakt hat du dabei zum testen unangetastet gelassen, oder?


----------



## DARPA (7. November 2014)

Ja eigentlich bin ich auch super zufrieden mit der Performance. Man sollte halt (wie immer) keine Ergebnisse von anderen ansehen 

Yo immer erst GPU ans Limit takten und dann den RAM erhöhen. Wobei der RAM bei der Karte böse abgeht, bringt aber in den seltensten Fällen etwas (wie ihr schon angemerkt habt).


----------



## Roundy (7. November 2014)

Also bezüglich der vram taktfrage, ich hab das ja mal getestet, der vram brauch in fullHD ne deutlich höhere Erhöhung um auf die ~7% zu kommen, wer will dem kann ich den link nochmal schicken...
Ich hab das ganze auch noch mit 4xSSAA getestet die Ergebnisse kann ich mal hier reinstellen, da das vermutlich im test nichtmehr kommt.
Alles im valley@ultra.
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (7. November 2014)

Gute Idee, lass mal sehen. Aber auch der Valley ist wieder nur ein Programm von vielen! Aber interessant wäre es trotzdem!


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2014)

Valley läuft bei mir vor allem mit Taktraten, die nie im Leben stabil sind. Heaven hat sich da als zuverlässiger erwiesen.


----------



## Roundy (7. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Valley läuft bei mir vor allem mit Taktraten, die nie im Leben stabil sind. Heaven hat sich da als zuverlässiger erwiesen.



Es geht ja nur um die Skalierung bei vram oc 
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2014)

Meinte generell 
Seitdem ich das rausgefunden hab nehm ich eigentlich für alles nur mehr Heaven. Heizt auch n Wenig mehr. 

Mit dem VRAM scheint es aber total mies zu skalieren. 1110/1250 und 1110/1450 zeigen da bei mir wenig Unterschied


----------



## Typhoon007 (7. November 2014)

Habe mir vor kurzem ein Asus r9 290 Direct CUII OC gebraucht gekauft und daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der vorbesitzer den Schalter umgeschaltet hat oder nicht. Auf jedenfall hört sich die Karte bei Last (Ryse Son of Rome zum Beispiel) ziemlich laut an so das der Schalter auf Performance stehen könnte (leider ist der Schalter nicht beschriftet). Oder aber es liegt an dem staub das auf den Kühlblock sich angesetzt hat unter die beiden Lüfter. Kam leider noch nicht dazu es abzusaugen.
Standardmässig steht der Schalter von werk aus aber schon auf Silent oder irre ich mich da? Also die frage ist jetzt wenn die Karte eingebaut ist von oben betrachtet wo ist Performance und wo Silent?

Ps. Ich meine den Dip Switch Schalter womit man angeblich zwischen Performance und Silent wählen kann.

Edit: Der Staub ist mittlerweile entfernt. Die Karte ist jetzt deutlich leiser.

Und hier ist mein Thread wo ich über alles berichtet habe. Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet der vielleicht die gleiche Asus Karte hat wegen den Schalter.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=361693


----------



## criss vaughn (7. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Meinte generell
> Seitdem ich das rausgefunden hab nehm ich eigentlich für alles nur mehr Heaven. Heizt auch n Wenig mehr.
> 
> Mit dem VRAM scheint es aber total mies zu skalieren. 1110/1250 und 1110/1450 zeigen da bei mir wenig Unterschied


 
Versuche mal den VRAM mit höheren Auflösungen / Supersamling / Downsampling zu belasten, da zeigt die Speicherbandbreite ihre Wirkung am ehesten


----------



## Roundy (7. November 2014)

*[size=+1]Vram OC 4xSSAA Valley @ Ultra @ 1080p[/size]*

Da hier ja grad so die Frage im Raum steht ob VRAM OC bei den 290(x)ern was bewirkt hier nen paar kleine Ergebnisse, die eigentlich in meinem großen Test vorkommen sollten.
Da dies aber anscheinend nicht mehr der Fall sein wird, und ich die Werte hier „rumfliegen“ hab, bekommt ihr sie jetzt einfach so auf den Teller 

Das Testsystem:



Prozessor:    |                   i5 4670k @4GHz
Mainboard:         |              Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H
Arbeitsspeicher:      |          8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
Festplatte(n):    |               1000GB HDD / 120GB SSD
Grafikkarte:   |                   R9 290 PCS+
Netzteil:         |                  LC-Power Gold LC9550 500W
Gehäuse:           |              Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 mit Sichtfenster
Betriebssystem:|                Windows 7 x64
Treiber war der 14.7Beta.

Benchergebnisse:




Valley Benchmark 1080p 4x SSAA Ultra							
Takt (Core in MHz)	Takt (Memory in MHz)	Spannung	FPS (avg.)	FPS (min.)	FPS (max.)	Temperatur	Score

1000	1000	0mV	32,9	17,6	67,7	68°C	1376
1000	1100	0mV	33,2	17,4	69,1	70°C	1388
1000	1200	0mV	33,6	17,8	69,8	71°C	1407
1000	1300	25mV	33,8	18,2	69,8	72°C	1412
1000	1400	25mV	33,9	17,9	69,5	72°C	1417
1025	1000	25mV	33,4	17,8	68,6	72°C	1398
1050	1000	25mV	34	18,1	70,6	72°C	1422
1075	1000	25mV	34,8	18,4	71,6	72°C	1456
1100	1000	25mV	35,5	18,8	73	72°C	1485
1125	1000	50mV	36,1	18,9	74,4	72°C	1512
1150	1000	75mV	36,5	18,8	75,1	72°C	1528
1150	1100	75mV	37	19,3	77,3	75°C	1549
1150	1200	100mV	37,5	19,2	76,9	78°C	1569
1150	1300	100mV	38,4	19,6	78,4	79°C	1607
1150	1400	125mV	40,7	21,5	87,3	84°C	1703
Man sieht, dass die Taktsteigerung von 1000/1000MHz auf 1000/1400MHz, also eine VRAM Übertaktung von 40% in 1FPS, sprich 3,04% mehr Leistung resultieren. (avg. FPS)

Anders schaut es aus, betrachtet man die Steigerung von 1150/1000Mhz auf 1150/1400MHz, also wiederum +40% aber den Core höher angesetzt.
Die avg. FPS steigen um ca. 4FPS an, was 11,5% entspricht.
Auch hier lohnt es nicht wirklich, die Leistungssteigerung ist aber zu bemerken.
Wirklich ab geht die Post wird in Kombination übertaktet, also 1000/1000MHz vs. 1150/1400MHz.
Hier steigert sich die Leistung um 8FPS was einem Leistungsunterschied von 24,32% entspricht.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, haut sie raus 
Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (7. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ps. Ich meine den Dip Switch Schalter womit man angeblich zwischen Performance und Silent wählen kann.
> Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet der vielleicht die gleiche Asus Karte hat wegen den Schalter.
> R9 290 Direct CU II OC --- DIP Switch/Bios Schalter



... müßte bei allen gleich sein. zum Anschlußslot hin ist "silent" zum 12V Anschluß hin ist Über.
Da wir gerade beim Schalter sind, hast du 2 verschiedene BIOSse drauf? Bei mir steht bei beiden das gleiche/selbe BIOS drin (GPU-Z)


----------



## Typhoon007 (7. November 2014)

Das weiß ich nicht. Muss ich mal bei GPUZ nach sehen dann sage ich es dir. Hast du exact die gleiche karte wie ich? OC Version?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. November 2014)

.. ich habe Club3D .... royalKing 1030/1250 oc.


----------



## derneuemann (7. November 2014)

Kann mir einer Verraten warum, wenn ich "ohne Powerplay unterstützen" einstelle ich keine Taktraten mehr einstellen kann?


----------



## criss vaughn (7. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ach so du meinst von z.B. 57 auf 63Fps , das sind ja schon 10,5% und den unterschied sieht man nicht!
> 
> Aber generell ticken wir eigentlich ähnlich, auch ich habe einen reisen Spaß am optimieren! Aber wenn hier jemand neues etwas allgemeines fragt, dann gebe ich auch in die Richtung eine Antwort! Klar ist für den der die letzten Prozente aus seiner Karte raus holen wollen, dann die Variante mit Hynics Speicher besser, aber es geht da eher um Messbare als sichtbare Unterschiede!
> 
> ...



Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die die Karten so lange retournieren, bis sie Hynix-Speicherchips erwischen 

Generell zeigt sich bei der R9 290 - wie bei nahezu jedem Mikrochip - dass es einen Sweetspot, bzw. eine Wall gibt, bis zu dem / der man sehr gut kommt, ohne die große VCore-Keule zu schwingen. Darüber geht es nur noch mit der Brechstange^^ Meine Karte ist wirklich kein Prachtexemplar, und benötigt für die 1160 MHz schon + 75 mV & + 75 mV AUX. Die 1200 MHz fallen erst ab + 150 mV & + 85 mV AUX


----------



## Gohrbi (7. November 2014)

... nein ...

..aber bei mir geht es, gerade überprüft.... liegt vielleicht am AB ... mal neu installieren? Könnte, muss nicht, helfen.


----------



## Thaiminater (7. November 2014)

Mal ne Frage beim Übertakten limitiert doch nur die Temperatur und die Artefakte oder?


----------



## CSharper (7. November 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage beim Übertakten limitiert doch nur die Temperatur und die Artefakte oder?




Nö die Elektromigration darfst du nicht ausser Acht lassen.


----------



## Thaiminater (7. November 2014)

Mhm wasn das Wiki check i net


----------



## Roundy (7. November 2014)

so wie ich das verstanden hab bedeutet es, dass die elektronen gegen die ionen stoßen und somit die leiterbahnen beschädigt werden... bei dicken kabeln juckts keinen, aber wenn dann z.b. 28nm die einheit ist wird die gefahr größer.
je größer die spannung, desto höher die gefahr.
Es können dann leiterbahnen unterbrochen werden, wodurch ggF die gesampte schaltung zusammenbricht.
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (7. November 2014)

Okay also 10 Ghz wird nichts  
Gruß


----------



## Roundy (7. November 2014)

nop das wird schwer 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. November 2014)

Ach das geht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. November 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage beim Übertakten limitiert doch nur die Temperatur und die Artefakte oder?



Nein. Auch das Powerlimit etc pp kann dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. 

der8auer bringt es kurz und knapp auf den Punkt.



			
				der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Die "Langzeitschädigung" wird zwar von der Spannung begünstigt, aber der wichtigste Faktor bei CPUs/GPUs ist die Temperatur.
> 
> Ab einer Temperatur zwischen 130-150°C wird Silizium vom Halbleiter zum Leiter -> Kurzschluss -> Tot.


----------



## Thaiminater (7. November 2014)

Naja ich will mir dann irgendwann ne richtig fette wakü bauen 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. November 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Naja ich will mir dann irgendwann ne richtig fette wakü bauen
> Gruß


Soviel holst du da nicht raus, dass sich das Geld lohnt. 

Welche Karte hast du?


----------



## Thaiminater (7. November 2014)

Die Vapor-X Zurzeit aber wenn dann in so 2-3 Jahren und dann wenn erst Intels Neue Highend und die nächste nach den 390ern


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. November 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Die Vapor-X Zurzeit aber wenn dann in so 2-3 Jahren und dann wenn erst Intels Neue Highend und die nächste nach den 390ern


Achso wollte schon sagen. Für die R9 290 VaporX gibt nämlich keine Kühler außer diese Universalkühler. (was wiederum keine echte WaKü mehr ist)


----------



## ATIR290 (8. November 2014)

Habe R9 290 im AMD Referenz Design und eine Noxtua Lüfter in der Seitenwand
Besser die Luft rauspusten, oder doch für Frischluft sorgen.
Habe Beides probiert, Temperaturmässig ändert sich aber so gut wie nix, immer 93-94 Grad heiss meine R9 290, und dies auch mit -62mV Untervolting  
Dank!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Habe R9 290 im AMD Referenz Design und eine Noxtua Lüfter in der Seitenwand
> Besser die Luft rauspusten, oder doch für Frischluft sorgen.
> Habe Beides probiert, Temperaturmässig ändert sich aber so gut wie nix, immer 93-94 Grad heiss meine R9 290, und dies auch mit -62mV Untervolting
> Dank!



Beim Ref Kühler besser reinpusten, da diese ihre heisse Luft eh hinten rauspustet. Bei Costum lieber den Seiten luffi rauspustent weil diese ihre heisse Luft ins Gehäuse pusten


----------



## ATIR290 (8. November 2014)

Ja, so handhabe ich dies
Nun setze ich den Lüfter mal direkt unter den Grafikkarten Lüfter!


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2014)

Ähm, das Referenzdesign hat 95° Temp Target, das weißt du? Egal, wie gut du das belüftest, es wird immee 95° erreichen. Der Lüfter dreht genau so schnell, dass die Karte diese Temp erreicht.

Geh mal in das CCC, Overdrive. Stell den maximalen Fan Speed auf 60-100%, und die Target Temp auf 85°


----------



## ATIR290 (8. November 2014)

Und was würde der Wechsel der Wäremleitpaste mit sich bringen
Minus 5 Grad also um die 90 sind drinnen ?


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2014)

Ohne Ändern des Temp targets gar nicht. Da dreht mit besserer WLP einfach der Lüfter langsamer


----------



## Gohrbi (8. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Und was würde der Wechsel der Wäremleitpaste mit sich bringen
> Minus 5 Grad also um die 90 sind drinnen ?



... ich würde sagen es bringt gut 5°C .... so sah es bei meiner aus... nach dem Motto "viel hilft viel"


----------



## Gohrbi (8. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Habe R9 290 im AMD Referenz Design und eine Noxtua Lüfter in der Seitenwand
> Besser die Luft rauspusten, oder doch für Frischluft sorgen.
> Habe Beides probiert, Temperaturmässig ändert sich aber so gut wie nix, immer 93-94 Grad heiss meine R9 290, und dies auch mit -62mV Untervolting
> Dank!



... wenn du die Möglichkeit von unten hast, dann nutze diese. Die Ref saugt ja faktisch vom unteren Gehäusebereich. 
Die Seite würde alles durcheinander bringen.

Mein Ref Modell hatte bei @stock 1030/1250 GPU 81°C und VRMs bei 69°C bei 90% Lü


----------



## Ralle@ (8. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Und was würde der Wechsel der Wäremleitpaste mit sich bringen
> Minus 5 Grad also um die 90 sind drinnen ?


 
Warum machst du immer alles so kompliziert und fragst in mehreren Foren nach?
Es ist doch ganz einfach.

Montier dir einen anderen Kühler (Accelero Extreme 4 oder Morpheus mit 2 Noctua Lüfter), besorg dir ein Zeitgemäßes Case und du hast ruhe und kannst zocken.
Und nein, die HIS Karte ist nicht viel besser als die Referenz Karte. Es haben dir schon mehrere gesagt, hol dir die Tri X oder Vapor X!

Das kann so einfach, da musst nicht über Monate fragen und grübeln. Es geht hier doch nur um eine Grafikkarte und nicht um den Bau eines Fusionsreaktor.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Warum machst du immer alles so kompliziert und fragst in mehreren Foren nach?
> Es ist doch ganz einfach.
> 
> Montier dir einen anderen Kühler (Accelero Extreme 4 oder Morpheus mit 2 Noctua Lüfter), besorg dir ein Zeitgemäßes Case und du hast ruhe und kannst zocken.
> ...



Du hast es aufn Punkt getroffen :0)


----------



## ATIR290 (9. November 2014)

Wie gut wäre dieses Case für eine R9 290 im Referenz Design:
Corsair Obsidian Series 350D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011029-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

bzw. später zwecks zukünftiger AMD Karten, event.  R9 290 VAPOR X oder gar R9 390


----------



## Roundy (9. November 2014)

Jo wäre gut, kannst dir auch mal das deep silence 2 oder so anschauen, ist ähnlich. 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie gut wäre dieses Case für eine R9 290 im Referenz Design:
> Corsair Obsidian Series 350D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011029-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> bzw. später zwecks zukünftiger AMD Karten, event.  R9 290 VAPOR X oder gar R9 390


 
ich würde ein GH mit Staubfilter kaufen 

https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-arc-midi-r2-mit-sichtfenster-fd-ca-arc-r2-bl-w-a896216.html


https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-urban-s31-mit-sichtfenster-vp700m1w2n-a913601.html


http://www.hardwareversand.de/Tower...Window.article?pvid=4qbthur91_i2acmtc0&ref=13


http://www.hardwareversand.de/Mini/...-+weiß.article?pvid=4qjavb73x_i2acmtc0&ref=13

http://mobile.caseking.de/item/474550482d303036


----------



## ATIR290 (9. November 2014)

oder das Neue ThermaLTake V31
Thermaltake Core V31 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1C8-00M1WN-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Habe eben einen "Jahnke Schreibtisch" und maximal 250mm Breite
ist das Vorgängermodell von diesem Hier:
http://www.home24.de/top-square/computertisch-tirana-walnuss

und zudem brauch ich noch etwas "Luft" für den Seitenlüfter!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> oder das Neue ThermaLTake V31
> Thermaltake Core V31 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1C8-00M1WN-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> Habe eben einen "Jahnke Schreibtisch" und maximal 250mm Breite
> ...



Das geht auch


----------



## criss vaughn (10. November 2014)

Sooo, also meine PCS+ lässt sich trotz Hynix-Speicher nicht entriegeln - wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen  Die 1250 MHZ wollen auch nicht - ich glaub ich brauch bald was Neues zum Spielen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Sooo, also meine PCS+ lässt sich trotz Hynix-Speicher nicht entriegeln - wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen  Die 1250 MHZ wollen auch nicht - ich glaub ich brauch bald was Neues zum Spielen



1250@24/7 ist auch bisl hoch angesetzt..... Wenn du 1200@24/7 schaffst dann kannst dich glücklich schätzen  1150mhz gehen eigentlich immer


----------



## criss vaughn (10. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 1250@24/7 ist auch bisl hoch angesetzt..... Wenn du 1200@24/7 schaffst dann kannst dich glücklich schätzen  1150mhz gehen eigentlich immer


 
Du hast ja Recht - aber Genügsamkeit ist einfach keine Tugend von mir


----------



## Xcravier (10. November 2014)

Bei mir nicht  da geht nichtmal 1100 Mhz


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht  da geht nichtmal 1100 Mhz


Oha... Bei welcher Spannung?


----------



## Xcravier (10. November 2014)

Egal welche Spannung ^^ Standardmäßig ist schon 1.18V eingestellt, und selbst wenn ich da nachmal +100mV gebe (also fast 1.3V), läuft 1100Mhz nur mit Artefakten ... Krüppelkarte halt


----------



## -Fux- (10. November 2014)

Guten morgen zusammen 

Ich bin jetzt seit gut zwei Wochen hin und her gerissen mir (endlich) eine neue Grafikkarte zu bestellen. Prinzipiell bin ich sehr angetan von den guten custom-designs der GTX 970, der Aufpreis im Vergleich zur R9 290 ist mir jedoch deutlich zu hoch.

In meinen Augen sind Vapor-X und PCS+ die Favorieten, die PCS+ gefällt mir jedoch optisch besser und ist zur Zeit knapp 35-40€ günstiger. Für einen deutlichen Mehrwert würde ich den Aufpreis bezahlen, aber mit eine manuell angepassten Lüfterkurve nehmen sich meine  beiden Günstlinge nicht viel, oder?

Hat bzw. hatte hier jemand beide Karten im Vergleich und kann mir näheres dazu sagen?

An die PCS+ Besitzer: Was schaffen eure Karten an Takt? Sind die häufig genannten 1150-1200Mhz mit Standardspannung erreicht worden? Was geht mit erhöhter Spannung, bzw. wie viel darf anliegen bevor die Karte sehr heiß oder laut wird?

Ich danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. November 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich hatte die PCS+ knapp eine Woche in meinem Besitz. War mega zufrieden mit dem Teil. Leider hab ich dann das defekte Lagergeräusch herausgehört und sie retour gesandt.

Danach habe ich mir die Vapor-X bestellt (die hoffentlich heute kommt ) weil eben hier vermert Meinungen zu lesen waren, dass die Vapor-X höherwertige Komponenten verbaut hat, bzw. 'ne bessere Kühlung bietet.


Schönen Tag noch..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. November 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Egal welche Spannung ^^ Standardmäßig ist schon 1.18V eingestellt, und selbst wenn ich da nachmal +100mV gebe (also fast 1.3V), läuft 1100Mhz nur mit Artefakten ... Krüppelkarte halt



Das ist schlecht....sehr selten


----------



## Performer81 (10. November 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> An die PCS+ Besitzer: Was schaffen eure  Karten an Takt? Sind die häufig genannten 1150-1200Mhz mit  Standardspannung erreicht worden? Was geht mit erhöhter Spannung, bzw.  wie viel darf anliegen bevor die Karte sehr heiß oder laut wird?


 


1150-1200 mit STandardspannung wird eng
Bei meiner gehn so 1080 mit 0 offset (1,17V). 1120 mit +50mv. 1160 mit +100 und 1200 mit etwas über 150mv offset. Mit dem fetten Kühler alles absolut problemlos was Temps angeht. Mit 1200/1400 stabilisiert sie sich bei knapp über 70 Grad in Games wird aber schon etwas nervig vom Lüftergeräusch.

Mit 0 offset kann man den Lüfter theoretisch auch auf 40% fixieren was extrem leise ist und die Temps bleiben bei 70 bis 80 Grad (gute Gehäusebelüftung vorrausgesetzt).


----------



## criss vaughn (10. November 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen
> 
> Ich bin jetzt seit gut zwei Wochen hin und her gerissen mir (endlich) eine neue Grafikkarte zu bestellen. Prinzipiell bin ich sehr angetan von den guten custom-designs der GTX 970, der Aufpreis im Vergleich zur R9 290 ist mir jedoch deutlich zu hoch.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

den generellen Vergleich GTX 970 / R9 290 spare ich mir, dazu gibt es mittlerweile genügend Threads und Benchmarks, die herstellerbezogenen Features sind ja auch unlängst bekannt - ob sich der Mehrpreis bzgl. Leistung für dich lohnt, kannst nur du selbst entscheiden  Ich bspw. werde nächstes Jahr zu Big-Maxwell greifen, da ich gerne die CUDA-Kerne wieder zum Konvertieren von Videodateien nutzen möchte.

Bzgl. des OC-Potentials: Hier kannst du von Krüppelkarte bis ES alles erwischen, tendenziell eher etwas in der Mitte  1200 MHz mit Standardspannung solltest du allerdings nicht voraussetzen. In der Regel sind aber mit humanen VCore-Anpassungen 1150 MHz ohne größere Probleme möglich. Alles darüber ist eine Frage des Tunings und der eigenen Schmerzgrenze: Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit unter Wasser 1.32 V zu geben, auch weil ich weiß, dass ich die Karte keine 3 Jahren nutzen werde.
Ansonsten ist die Karte gut gekühlt, die VRM-Temperaturen sind unter 1.32 V Kernspannung mehr als unbedenklich und die zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung ist ebenfalls gut gelöst.


----------



## -Fux- (10. November 2014)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten 

Die Unterschiede zwischen GTX 970 und R9 290 sind mir bestens bekannt, habe ja bereits abgewogen 

Angst vor der Spannungskeule habe ich nicht, tausche meine Karte auch regelmäßig. Unter Last darf sie auch gerne etwas lauter werden, solange sie nicht zum Föhn mutiert 

@criss vaughn:
Läuft deine Karte unter Wasser?


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Danke für eure schnellen Antworten
> 
> Die Unterschiede zwischen GTX 970 und R9 290 sind mir bestens bekannt, habe ja bereits abgewogen
> 
> ...






criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit unter Wasser 1.32 V zu geben



Schaut danach aus


----------



## criss vaughn (10. November 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Danke für eure schnellen Antworten
> 
> Die Unterschiede zwischen GTX 970 und R9 290 sind mir bestens bekannt, habe ja bereits abgewogen
> 
> ...


 
Zur Zeit ja, allerdings sind die Vorteile nicht immens, da meine persönliche Grenze 1,32 V sind und ich auch unter Luft < 82 °C Chiptemperatur & < 105 °C VRM1-Temperatur bei angemessener Lautstärke bleiben kann. 

Falls du Fragen hast, helfen wir gerne


----------



## -Fux- (10. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> [...]*auch unter Luft < 82 °C Chiptemperatur & < 105 °C VRM1-Temperatur bei angemessener Lautstärke bleiben kann.*
> 
> Falls du Fragen hast, helfen wir gerne


 
Genau das wollte ich wissen, danke 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Habe hier im Thread häufig von Treiberproblemen gelesen, gab es diese nur in Verbindung mit Windows 8 bzw. 8.1? Oder hat/hatte hier auch ein Win7 Nutzer diese Probleme?


----------



## criss vaughn (10. November 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich wissen, danke
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Habe hier im Thread häufig von Treiberproblemen gelesen, gab es diese nur in Verbindung mit Windows 8 bzw. 8.1? Oder hat/hatte hier auch ein Win7 Nutzer diese Probleme?


 
Nichts zu danken 

Bzgl. Treiberprobleme: Hatte bis jetzt keine Zwischenfälle, auch mit Custom-Auflösungen nicht, allerdings habe ich auch _nur_ Win 7 in Betrieb^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. November 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Hat bzw. hatte hier jemand beide Karten im Vergleich und kann mir näheres dazu sagen?


Ich kann nur kurz un knapp sagen: Nein.

Der "Mehrwert" steht in keiner Relation zum Preis.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> dass die Vapor-X höherwertige Komponenten verbaut hat, bzw. 'ne bessere Kühlung bietet.


Ersteres stimmt nicht. Zweiter es kommt auf die Betrachtungsweise drauf an.

Unterm Strich ist die PCS+ die bessere Wahl aus meiner Sicht. 

*Edit*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ja, allerdings sind die Vorteile nicht immens, da meine persönliche Grenze 1,32 V sind und ich auch unter Luft < 82 °C Chiptemperatur & < 105 °C VRM1-Temperatur bei angemessener Lautstärke bleiben kann.


Also ich finde den Unterschied schon beachtlich. Klar ist es mit viel Geld verbunden, aber eine WaKü ist halt kein P/L Wunder. 

Also meine Temperaturen sind von 80°C (GPU) 87° (VRM1) 65°C (VRM2) auf 50°C (GPU) 58°C (VRM1) 42°C (VRM2) gesunken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich kann nur kurz un knapp sagen: Nein.
> 
> Der "Mehrwert" steht in keiner Relation zum Preis.
> 
> ...



Nö  die vaporx bekommste leiser als die pcs....die vrm temps der vaporx sind aber auch besser...nur würde ich bei dem Preis auch zur pcs greifen....wenn die vaporx Max 275€ kostet und die pcs 260€ dann auf jedem Fall die vaporx nehmen.....sind beide echt Top Karten....wie gesagt ist Geschmackssache


----------



## -Fux- (10. November 2014)

Ich habe hier aus S775 Zeiten zwar noch eine komplett funktionstüchtige Wakü liegen, habe aber nicht vor diese zu verbauen bzw. in einen Kühler für die Karte zu investieren (dann könnte ich preislich gesehen ja auch gleich zu einer GTX 970 greifen).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nö  die vaporx bekommste leiser als die pcs....die vrm temps der vaporx sind aber auch besser...nur würde ich bei dem Preis auch zur pcs greifen....wenn die vaporx Max 275€ kostet und die pcs 260€ dann auf jedem Fall die vaporx nehmen.....sind beide echt Top Karten....wie gesagt ist Geschmackssache


Unter Last aber nicht im Idle.

Ja die VRMs sind besser belüftet was aber keinen großen Mehrwert bringt. 


-Fux- schrieb:


> Ich habe hier aus S775 Zeiten zwar noch eine komplett funktionstüchtige Wakü liegen, habe aber nicht vor diese zu verbauen bzw. in einen Kühler für die Karte zu investieren (dann könnte ich preislich gesehen ja auch gleich zu einer GTX 970 greifen).


Ja das ist doch auch völlig klar.^^ Meine Temperaturen bezogen sich auf den Tri-X Kühler vs WaKü.

Also kannst du noch einmal +/- 5°C runterrechnen für die PCS+


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Unter Last aber nicht im Idle.
> 
> Ja die VRMs sind besser belüftet was aber keinen großen Mehrwert bringt.
> 
> ...



Im idle find ich sie gleich laut...also beide unhörbar


----------



## criss vaughn (10. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Im idle find ich sie gleich laut...also beide unhörbar


 
Und das bei 25 % Lüfterdrehzahl - mit GPU Tweak kann man ja sogar auf 20 % runtergehen .. einen Unterschied höre ich allerdings nicht raus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Und das bei 25 % Lüfterdrehzahl - mit GPU Tweak kann man ja sogar auf 20 % runtergehen .. einen Unterschied höre ich allerdings nicht raus



Jo stimmt aber ein oder drei luffis im idle bei 20-25% hört man


----------



## Ralle@ (10. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo stimmt aber ein oder drei luffis im idle bei 20-25% hört man


 
Außer man hat nen Accelero


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Außer man hat nen Accelero


 
Oder einen Morpheus^^


----------



## Captn (10. November 2014)

Oder eine WaKü


----------



## Thaiminater (10. November 2014)

Mal ne Frage ich gehe vllt nächstes Jahr im Juni ein Jahr ins Ausland und weiß dann nicht was ich mit meinem Pc dann machen soll. Soll ich denn dann verkaufen oder behalten und noch ne Weile drauf zocken wenn ich zurück komme ?
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2014)

Naja, die 1231v3 ist wegen nem Jahr nach wie vor eine super CPU. Eine Ivy i7 oder 1230v2 ist heut auch noch top 

Bei der GPU weiß ichs nicht, obs nicht besser wär, die dann noch schnell davor zu verkaufen, gibts sicher erheblich mehr Geld als danach.
Alles Andere würde ich aber behalten, das altert nicht so schnell.


----------



## CSharper (10. November 2014)

Falls jemand zwei R9 290x mit 8Gb in Planung hat hier was man damit anstellen kann

http://youtu.be/Bteq-6D1srs


----------



## Roundy (10. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, die 1231v3 ist wegen nem Jahr nach wie vor eine super CPU. Eine Ivy i7 oder 1230v2 ist heut auch noch top
> 
> Bei der GPU weiß ichs nicht, obs nicht besser wär, die dann noch schnell davor zu verkaufen, gibts sicher erheblich mehr Geld als danach.
> Alles Andere würde ich aber behalten, das altert nicht so schnell.



Jo so würd ichs auch machen, gpu verticken und wenn du zurück kommst ne neue rein... oder du nimmst ihn mit  
Wird bei nem Schüleraustausch aber schwer 
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (10. November 2014)

Dann zur neuen Gpu noch ne Wasserkühlung und ich bin glücklich


----------



## ATIR290 (10. November 2014)

@All
@ebastler

Unser Kollege hat gar dieses Mini Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Zalman » Zalman T4 Micro-ATX Gehäuse USB 3.0 - schwarz

und mit meiner R9 290 Turboduo gar nur 81-85 Grad unter Heaven 4.0 / Furmark 
wo bei meinem Case immer die 94 Grad erreicht wurden.
versteh dies nun ganz und gar nimmer!


----------



## Roundy (10. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @All
> @ebastler
> 
> Unser Kollege hat gar dieses Mini Gehäuse:
> ...



Kommt ja nicht nur aufs Gehäuse an, sondern auch wies drinn ausschaut,  und wie es belüftet ist, obs am fenster steht oder in der sonne, zimmertemp usw....
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (10. November 2014)

NEUER Treiber für Unity und Warfare
Probleme mit Crossfire ?

AMD Catalyst


----------



## derneuemann (11. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @All
> @ebastler
> 
> Unser Kollege hat gar dieses Mini Gehäuse:
> ...


 
94° ist bei der Turbo Duo jedenfalls zu hoch! Nicht weil der Kühler stark wäre, sondern weil die Zieltemperatur vom Hersteller niedriger eingestellt ist. Max 85° oder so. Die Lüfterkurve hast du aber nicht angepasst?  Mit der Originallüfterkurve kann 94° eigentlich nicht sein. Da müsstest du schon keine frische Luft ins Gehäuse lassen! Spannungen und Takt sind auch original?
Hast du Staubfilter am Gehäuse die vielleicht zu sitzen?



ATIR290 schrieb:


> NEUER Treiber für Unity und Warfare
> Probleme mit Crossfire ?
> 
> AMD Catalyst



Was willst du damit zum Ausdruck bringen?
Nutzt du Crossfire und du findest es schlecht das der Treiber noch verschiedene Probleme hat, für Crossfire nutzer? Oder soll das eine Frage sein?
Wenn letzteres, steht doch sogar auf der Hompage von AMD das Crossfire noch nicht rund läuft, in den benannten Spielen mit diesem Treiber!


----------



## Roundy (11. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Was willst du damit zum Ausdruck bringen?
> Nutzt du Crossfire und du findest es schlecht das der Treiber noch verschiedene Probleme hat, für Crossfire nutzer? Oder soll das eine Frage sein?
> Wenn letzteres, steht doch sogar auf der Hompage von AMD das Crossfire noch nicht rund läuft, in den benannten Spielen mit diesem Treiber!



Wahrscheinlich wollte er es uns einfach mitteilen 
Weil wir hier auch leute mit cf haben.
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (11. November 2014)

ne,habe gar den Staubfilter entfernt.
Temperatur nach 2 Valley Durchläufen 93-94 Grad, OHNE Untervolting und auch sonst Keine Änderungen
Weiss nicht was an meinem Case fehlt, mach Heute mal ein aktuelles Foto und bei meinem Kollegen wie gesagt um die 81 bis 85 Grad.
Benutze halt Afterburner, aber dies sollte keinen Einfluss haben.
Ist alles es was eng oben am Gehäuse, aber unten ist so gut wie alles frei  (bis zum Abebd mit Foto)


----------



## Thaiminater (11. November 2014)

Mach doch mal nen offenen Aufbau dann weiß man obs am Case liegt oder ob du was falsch eingestellt hast 
Gruß


----------



## Ralle@ (11. November 2014)

@ATIR290

Da spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle.

-Wie schnell drehen seine Lüfter? (nicht unerheblich bei einer Karte die die Abwärme ins Case abgibt)
-Wie viele Lüfter sind verbaut? (gerade Lüfter die die Abwärme aus dem Case befördern sind entscheidend)
-Wie sieht es mit der Umgebungstemperatur aus? (paar Grad Unterschied können da schon 4 - 8° ausmachen)
-Wo steht sein Case? (wenn die Abluft nicht entweichen kann und sich staut, dann erhitzt sich das ganze nochmal)

Gerade bei dir sehe ich das "Hauptproblem" daran dass dein Case in einem Schreibtisch steht und die Luft schlecht entweichen kann.


----------



## derneuemann (11. November 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @ATIR290
> 
> 
> 
> Gerade bei dir sehe ich das "Hauptproblem" daran dass dein Case in einem Schreibtisch steht und schlecht entweichen kann.


 


Sehe ich auch so! Ein Belüftungsproblem!



Roundy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wollte er es uns einfach mitteilen
> Weil wir hier auch leute mit cf haben.
> Gruß


 
Ist noch früh am Morgen, bin noch nicht ganz wach. Anscheinend!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> ne,habe gar den Staubfilter entfernt.
> Temperatur nach 2 Valley Durchläufen 93-94 Grad, OHNE Untervolting und auch sonst Keine Änderungen
> Weiss nicht was an meinem Case fehlt, mach Heute mal ein aktuelles Foto und bei meinem Kollegen wie gesagt um die 81 bis 85 Grad.
> Benutze halt Afterburner, aber dies sollte keinen Einfluss haben.
> Ist alles es was eng oben am Gehäuse, aber unten ist so gut wie alles frei  (bis zum Abebd mit Foto)



Hol dir endlich ein neues Gehäuse


----------



## CSharper (11. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hol dir endlich ein neues Gehäuse




Oder wir machen ein Spendenkonto für dich auf, omg wie lang willst du uns noch damit zu texten..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. November 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Oder wir machen ein Spendenkonto für dich auf, omg wie lang willst du uns noch damit zu texten..



Jo er soll sich endlich ein gutes GH kofen und die 290 ref und die 290 TurboDuo verkaufen und sich eine pcs+ oder vaporx kaufen :0) oder gleich eine nette 980 

Nicht immer nur rätzeln :0)



Greif zu


http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...-PCS--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_950327.html


----------



## Performer81 (11. November 2014)

DIe neue Rev. der PCS+ hat ein riesen Problem.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...ad-faq-bei-fragen-startpost-lesen-h3paqct.jpghttp://abload.de/image.php?img=h3paqctibstv.jpghttp://abload.de/img/h3paqctibstv.jpg

DIe 2 SPawas oben liegen mal eben frei und werden nicht vom Kühler bedeckt. Laut User in einem anderen Forum werden die Stock auch über 90 Grad warm obwohl GPU-z viel weniger angezeigt hat. Wie kann eigendlich so ne Schlamperei passieren?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. November 2014)

Komisch. Habe selbst eine jene Karte "zerlegt" und da war alles iO. Meldet euch doch mal in Hamburg, vielleicht können die Abhilfe schaffen oder schreibt im HWLuxx dem PC-Support.


----------



## Performer81 (11. November 2014)

Ne Rev 2, also die mit neuem PCB? Ichs sehs bei meiner ja direkt von aussen, muss garnix ausbaun.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. November 2014)

Warte auf die R9 390(X) Karte

R9 290 Turboduo ist schon verkauft und mit der Referenz R9 290 Karte halte ich die 900 bis 930 Mhz stabil mit 49% Lüfter!
Das stehe ich schon noch durch, sooo lange ist es nimmer bis zur Neuen AMD Ära!


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

Bekomme morgen meine neue Vapor X, hatte vorher die Pcs+. 

Muss ich irgendwas im Treiber ändern nach dem Einbau der neuen Karte? 

Ladet ihr grundsätzlich immer die neuesten (beta treiber)?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Warte auf die R9 390(X) Karte
> 
> R9 290 Turboduo ist schon verkauft und mit der Referenz R9 290 Karte halte ich die 900 bis 930 Mhz stabil mit 49% Lüfter!
> Das stehe ich schon noch durch, sooo lange ist es nimmer bis zur Neuen AMD Ära!


Das wird das selbe in grün bei dir ...


----------



## derneuemann (12. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bekomme morgen meine neue Vapor X, hatte vorher die Pcs+.
> 
> Muss ich irgendwas im Treiber ändern nach dem Einbau der neuen Karte?
> 
> Ladet ihr grundsätzlich immer die neuesten (beta treiber)?


 
Ich lade immer die neusten Beta Treiber und hatte noch nie Treiberprobleme! Besondere Einstellungen im Treiber, höchsten kontorllieren ob die Texturfilterung auf höchste Qualität steht!



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das wird das selbe in grün bei dir ...


 
Oder das selbe in rot, auf jeden Fall das selbe!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Oder das selbe in rot, auf jeden Fall das selbe!


Uh das kann man ja falsch interpretieren.  ist halt eine Redewendung.


----------



## derneuemann (12. November 2014)

I know  
wie läuft deine Karte nun unter Wasser?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. November 2014)

Moin,
Ich bin in wenigen Tagen (9) Stolzer besitzer einer R9 290 PCS+ diese soll ja ohne eigene Lüfterkurve recht Laut werden.
Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob hier eventuell jemand seine Lüfterkurve posten könnte.

Lg Leo


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. November 2014)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich bin in wenigen Tagen (9) Stolzer besitzer einer R9 290 PCS+ diese soll ja ohne eigene Lüfterkurve recht Laut werden.
> Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob hier eventuell jemand seine Lüfterkurve posten könnte.
> 
> Lg Leo


Das kommt immer aufs Gehäuse etc. An. Luftdurchfluss und so weiter..


----------



## ebastler (12. November 2014)

Hallo,

Meine Karte (Morpheus, und nur 7mm für die beiden NF-F12, um Luft anzusaugen) heizt mit bei Heaven seit Kurzem ins Temp Target bei stock Voltage (1.09-1.17V), während ws direkt nach der Montage noch mit knapp unter 90 durchlief...

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, was ich da falsch gemacht hab? Die hohen Temps kommen von der total miesen Belüftung, okay, aber warum rennt die Karte so schnell ins Temp limit? Sogar FurMark (Netzteiltests) hat sie nicht so schnell über 90° getrieben wie Heaven jetzt...

Neu montieren muss ich den Kühler jetzt sowieso, es wäre nur interessant, nen Anhaltspunkt zu haben, worauf ich besonders achten muss :/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. November 2014)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich bin in wenigen Tagen (9) Stolzer besitzer einer R9 290 PCS+ diese soll ja ohne eigene Lüfterkurve recht Laut werden.
> Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob hier eventuell jemand seine Lüfterkurve posten könnte.
> 
> Lg Leo


Mit dem Thermaltake Netzteil?


derneuemann schrieb:


> I know
> wie läuft deine Karte nun unter Wasser?


An sich läuft es und die Temperaturen sind echt super.  Aber im Idle habe ich manchmal Streifen im Bild. Habe aber auch leider keine Zeit momentan, um auf Fehlersuche zu gehen. (Hardwareseitig alles iO. Vermute Software-Konflikte)


----------



## derneuemann (12. November 2014)

Mach doch mal ein Foto von den Streifen, wenn du mal just einen Moment hast! Vielleicht hat jemand solche schon gesehen!



ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Meine Karte (Morpheus, und nur 7mm für die beiden NF-F12, um Luft anzusaugen) heizt mit bei Heaven seit Kurzem ins Temp Target bei stock Voltage (1.09-1.17V), während ws direkt nach der Montage noch mit knapp unter 90 durchlief...
> 
> ...


 
Furmark heizt nicht so, weil die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte intern gedrosselt wird!


----------



## ebastler (12. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Foto von den Streifen, wenn du mal just einen Moment hast! Vielleicht hat jemand solche schon gesehen!
> 
> 
> 
> Furmark heizt nicht so, weil die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte intern gedrosselt wird!


Gedrosselt? Die hat in Furmark konstante 1100/1400 gehalten, wie auch im Heaven... +50% PT


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Foto von den Streifen, wenn du mal just einen Moment hast! Vielleicht hat jemand solche schon gesehen!


Ich versuche es. Geht aber frühestens Freitag.


----------



## criss vaughn (12. November 2014)

Ich teste dann heute Abend mal den neuen Beta-Treiber in Unity und Warfare - wobei ich mich über die Performance in CoD wirklich nicht beschweren kann^^


----------



## Gamiac (12. November 2014)

Na und noch alle zufrieden oder reicht euch euer Schätzchen schon nicht mehr


----------



## criss vaughn (12. November 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Na und noch alle zufrieden oder reicht euch euer Schätzchen schon nicht mehr


 
Zufrieden bin ich nie  Aber das liegt eher an meiner Natur, zu pushen bis nichts mehr geht - absolut betrachtet ist es die beste Karte die ich je hatte, lediglich die CUDA-Kerne zur Videokonvertierung fehlen mir etwas


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

Mann o Mann - 2 wochen ohne Graka kann nix. Vorhin meine vapor-X von der Post geholt --> wird heut' Abend eingebaut


----------



## criss vaughn (12. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Mann o Mann - 2 wochen ohne Graka kann nix. Vorhin meine vapor-X von der Post geholt --> wird heut' Abend eingebaut


 
Drücke die Daumen


----------



## derneuemann (12. November 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Na und noch alle zufrieden oder reicht euch euer Schätzchen schon nicht mehr



Zufrieden, ja klar! Aber schneller geht immer. Nur gerade gibt es keine gute alternative! Die 980 ist nichtmal immer schneller! Wäre die wenigstens immer ein bisschen schneller, könnte man sich das schön reden! Aber es gibt ja schon ein paar Spiele, die zu den optisch schöneren gehören und genau in denen sind die GTX980 Karten nicht schneller! Ich hoffe auf die nächste Generation!


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2014)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Na und noch alle zufrieden oder reicht euch euer Schätzchen schon nicht mehr


 Spürbar mehr Power gibts aktuell nur zum mehr als doppelten Preis (aber auch nicht immer, zum Teil liegt die 290 sogar gleichauf mit einer GTX 980) - auch wenn Begehrlichkeiten nach höherer Leistung immer vorhanden sind, siegt die Vernunft momentan über jeden Aufrüstgedanken.  

Habe die Karte ja schon seit mehreren Monaten im Rechner, konnte das Referenzmodell bereits kurze Zeit nach Release, dank der Abneigung der Käufer wegen Lautheit und Temperaturen, neu für ~250€ bekommen, den Morpheus + Adapterkabel für ~55€ erwerben (Lüfter hatte ich noch übrig) und habe somit ein leises, kühles und schnelles Monsterchen für kleines Geld bekommen. Wenn ich mir aktuelle Performance-Tests so durchlese, bin ich mit 1040/1300 MHz noch schnell genug unterwegs (auch nicht langsamer als eine GTX 970) und die paar Watt (denn der Morpheus drückt die Leistungsaufnahme dank der niedrigen Temperaturen eh um ~30W) mehr im Vergleich zur 970 machen den Kohl nicht fett. Bin daher momentan rundum zufrieden und freue mich auf die kommenden neuen Spiele (bspw. DA:I), die auf der 290 (auch dank Mantle) sehr flott laufen werden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

Mit welchen Programmen kann ich meine Karte *'testen' *?

Lese hier oft zahlen _1XXX / 1XXX MHz _etc.

Würde das Teil gerne mal die Peitsche geben und mir von euch ein Feedback holen wie schnell sie eigentlich ist.

Viel fange ich mit solchen werten nicht an --> da gibts bestimmt Profis hir, die meine Karte 'benoten' könnnen


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2014)

Zur Ermittlung der Stabilität für OC taugen Valley und Furmark nicht, würde dabei auf Heaven 4.0 setzen; zum Übertakten würde ich den MSI Afterburner oder Sapphire Trixx nutzen. Zur Ermittlung der Temperatur, der Spannungen und evtl. Taktschwankungen währenddessen kann ich ein Mitloggen per GPU-Z sehr empfehlen (alternativ für eine Liveansicht der Sensorseite die Spiele/Benchmarks im Fenstermodus nutzen und GPU-Z dauerhaft im Vordergrund anzeigen lassen). 

Wenn ein Heaven-Loop ~30 Minuten durchläuft, ist die Chance wirklich sehr hoch, dass dies auch in Spielen der Fall ist. Bei Spielen bieten sich mMn BF3, BF4 und TR (2013) besonders an, da diese bei Instabilitäten wirklich schnell crashen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. November 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Spürbar mehr Power gibts aktuell nur zum mehr als doppelten Preis (aber auch nicht immer, zum Teil liegt die 290 sogar gleichauf mit einer GTX 980) - auch wenn Begehrlichkeiten nach höherer Leistung immer vorhanden sind, siegt die Vernunft momentan über jeden Aufrüstgedanken.
> 
> Habe die Karte ja schon seit mehreren Monaten im Rechner, konnte das Referenzmodell bereits kurze Zeit nach Release, dank der Abneigung der Käufer wegen Lautheit und Temperaturen, neu für ~250€ bekommen, den Morpheus + Adapterkabel für ~55€ erwerben (Lüfter hatte ich noch übrig) und habe somit ein leises, kühles und schnelles Monsterchen für kleines Geld bekommen. Wenn ich mir aktuelle Performance-Tests so durchlese, bin ich mit 1040/1300 MHz noch schnell genug unterwegs (auch nicht langsamer als eine GTX 970) und die paar Watt (denn der Morpheus drückt die Leistungsaufnahme dank der niedrigen Temperaturen eh um ~30W) mehr im Vergleich zur 970 machen den Kohl nicht fett. Bin daher momentan rundum zufrieden und freue mich auf die kommenden neuen Spiele (bspw. DA:I), die auf der 290 (auch dank Mantle) sehr flott laufen werden.


Jupp bei mir sind es ca 40Watt 

Was ist "DA:I"?


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2014)

Das wäre Dragon Age: Inquisition.  Das reizt mich sowohl spielerisch als auch technisch (Mantle-API und teilweise wirklich hervorragende Optik) und läuft auf der 290 OC bereits jetzt ausreichend flott.


----------



## criss vaughn (12. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Jupp bei mir sind es ca 40Watt
> 
> Was ist "DA:I"?


 
Dragon Age: Inquisition

Bzgl. Performance / Benchmark / Stabilität kann ich beren nur zustimmen. Ansonsten empfiehlt es sich immer in realen Szenarien, d.h. Spielen und Anwendungen zu testen, auch wenn der Aufwand höher ist, als bei einem Benchmark. Auch sollte man evtl. wichtige Spielstände vorher wegsichern, da diese durch einen Crash verloren gehen können (etwaige Steam-Szenarien sind mir da schon begegnet^^). Mit einem Heaven-Loop konnte ich bis jetzt jedes OC-Szenario kaputt testen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Mit welchen Programmen kann ich meine Karte 'testen' ?
> 
> Lese hier oft zahlen 1XXX / 1XXX MHz etc.
> 
> ...



Nimm Msi AB Standard ist +25mv eingegeben....damit sollten locker 1100/1400mhz drinne sein


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nimm Msi AB Standard ist +25mv eingegeben....damit sollten locker 1100/1400mhz drinne sein


 
Also nach dem Einbau der Karte heut abend kuke ich im Msi AB , mache ein screenshot und poste den hier. dann warte ich gespannt auf eure meinung ob ich ne 'flotte' erwischt habe 

können wir das so machen?


----------



## Thaiminater (12. November 2014)

Stimmt da ihr dass jetzt so sagt fällt mir ein dass ich meine Rma Karte auch noch testen wollte ob sie besser als meine alte ist


----------



## derneuemann (12. November 2014)

Aber nicht in die RMA testen  Also die nächste


----------



## Thaiminater (12. November 2014)

Rma heißt doch die ausgetauschte Karte ?
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (12. November 2014)

return material authorization


----------



## Performer81 (12. November 2014)

Weiss jemand wqoher ich passende Kühler herbekommen kann oder was ich sinnvolles tun  könnte um genau diese 2 SPawas zu kühlen??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

Wie macht ihr das eig. wenn ein neuer Treiber kommt?

Den alten vollständig deinstallieren und dann den neuen oder den neuen einfach drüberbügeln?

Was ist 'sauberer'?


----------



## criss vaughn (12. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wqoher ich passende Kühler herbekommen kann oder was ich sinnvolles tun  könnte um genau diese 2 SPawas zu kühlen??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Falls das nicht schon bei dir drauf ist:

AMD R290 290X Enhancement Kit

Es gibt einen Kühlkörper der mit passender Nase die hervorstehenden SpaWa's abdeckt.

@amer: Es kommt darauf an  Ich hatte sowohl bei den AMD-, als auch bei den NV-Karten mit drüber bügeln selten ein Problem. Nur im äußersten Notfall oder bei Herstellerwechsel (NV <-> AMD) gehe ich den Weg über Deinstallieren, DriverCleaner, etc.


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2014)

Eine mMn "saubere" Lösung, die ich seit Jahren nutze und noch nie zu Problemen geführt hat (weder mit Beta-Treibern noch WHQL-Versionen):
Alten Treiber mit dem AMD Catalyst Installation Manager (also die Deinstallationsroutine unter Start > Systemsteuerung > Programme > Programme deinstallieren) komplett entfernen > Neustart > neuen Treiber installieren > Neustart.


----------



## Performer81 (12. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Falls das nicht schon bei dir drauf ist:
> 
> AMD R290 290X Enhancement Kit
> 
> ...



Ich wollte da nicht gross rumbasteln. Den original SPawakühler wollte ich drauflassen und jetzt such ich da nurnoch son schmalen kleinen für die 2 SPawas. Ich weiss auch garnet ob der gelid passt, meine ist nämlich ein anderes PCB als das Referenzdesign.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Eine mMn "saubere" Lösung, die ich seit Jahren nutze und noch nie zu Problemen geführt hat (weder mit Beta-Treibern noch WHQL-Versionen):
> Alten Treiber mit dem AMD Catalyst Installation Manager (also die Deinstallationsroutine unter Start > Systemsteuerung > Programme > Programme deinstallieren) komplett entfernen > Neustart > neuen Treiber installieren > Neustart.


 
okay okay, somit verschwindet alles 'alte' mit dem deinstallieren des AMD Catalyst ? 

Welche soll ich laden: 14.9 | 14.11.1 oder 14.9.1 ?!


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2014)

So ist es.
Würde entweder zum 14.9.1 greifen (nutze ich aktuell) oder direkt den 14.11.1 nehmen.


----------



## criss vaughn (12. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ich wollte da nicht gross rumbasteln. Den original SPawakühler wollte ich drauflassen und jetzt such ich da nurnoch son schmalen kleinen für die 2 SPawas. Ich weiss auch garnet ob der gelid passt, meine ist nämlich ein anderes PCB als das Referenzdesign.


 
Ich würde das Kit bestellen, und zur Not zuschneiden bzw. die eine betroffene Stelle austauschen. Alternativ einfach einen Standardkühler mit passender Höhe kaufen, zuschneiden und auf die SpaWa's setzen - aber basteln wirst du müssen, wobei der Aufwand mMn nicht allzu groß ist 

@amer: Ich habe mit dem 14.9.2 zZ keine Probleme, für AC:U solltest du den 14.11.1 verwenden - generell hilft es immer den aktuellen Treiber zu nutzen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. November 2014)

Dann haut mal wech :0)

Übrigens wer nun noch eine 290 pcs haben möchte der sollte bei MF zuschlagen..227€ .....Geburtstagsrabatt


----------



## criss vaughn (12. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dann haut mal wech :0)
> 
> Übrigens wer nun noch eine 290 pcs haben möchte der sollte bei MF zuschlagen..227€ .....Geburtstagsrabatt


 
Unverschämt guter Preis, wenn man die Leistung, Ausstattung und OC-Potential gegenüberstellt


----------



## Roundy (12. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Unverschämt guter Preis, wenn man die Leistung, Ausstattung und OC-Potential gegenüberstellt



Was zur Hölle, ich hab vor nedmal nem halben Jahr noch 100 tacken mehr gezahlt...
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (12. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich würde das Kit bestellen, und zur Not zuschneiden bzw. die eine betroffene Stelle austauschen. Alternativ einfach einen Standardkühler mit passender Höhe kaufen, zuschneiden und auf die SpaWa's setzen - aber basteln wirst du müssen, wobei der Aufwand mMn nicht allzu groß ist
> 
> @amer: Ich habe mit dem 14.9.2 zZ keine Probleme, für AC:U solltest du den 14.11.1 verwenden - generell hilft es immer den aktuellen Treiber zu nutzen


 
MEinste die könnten passen? Könnte ich nämlich direkt von ALternate abholen. Ist nur 5km von hier.

https://www.alternate.de/Arctic/Accelero-L2-Plus-Grafikkarten-L%C3%BCfter/html/product/965451?


----------



## criss vaughn (12. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> MEinste die könnten passen? Könnte ich nämlich direkt von ALternate abholen. Ist nur 5km von hier.
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/Arctic/Accelero-L2-Plus-Grafikkarten-L%C3%BCfter/html/product/965451?


 
Du beziehst dich auf die Bausteine? Ich kann die Höhe jetzt zwar nicht abmessen, es sieht aber sehr identisch. Bzgl. Länge / Breite kannst du diese ja mit einer kleinen Sägen ganz einfach anpassen


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

Ziemlich interessante News:

Eigene Benchmarks: Neuer AMD-Treiber beschleunigt CoD - ComputerBase

Jemand den Treiber schon getestet?


----------



## ebastler (12. November 2014)

Ich habe den 14.9.1 deinstalliert, neu gestartet, und hatte dann so richtig kranke Grafikfehler, als wäre mein VRAM komplett gebraten.

Zum Glück hatte ich den Zweitmoni, wie immer, an der IGP, so konnte ich den 14.11.1 auf diesem installieren. Installation lief einwandfrei, Karte mit dem Treiber dann auch wieder. Sehr strange, hatte ich noch nie!


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

Wie ist es beim dem Angebot mit den 3 Games?

4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Kann ich Beyond Earth und 2 andere games wählen oder doch 3 games UND noch DAZU Beyond Earth? 

PS: Kann ich die games hier im Forum verkaufen?


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2014)

Du bekommst drei Spiele deiner Wahl aus dem Gold-Paket + Civilization. Die Spiele kannst du, sofern es Titel mit USK0-USK16 sind (dazu bitte die Marktplatzregeln beachten, bitte keine USK18-Titel veräußern), im MP anbieten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

Mist, muss von 4 Tage warten dann hab ich die 60 Tage-Frist erreicht


----------



## criss vaughn (12. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ziemlich interessante News:
> 
> Eigene Benchmarks: Neuer AMD-Treiber beschleunigt CoD - ComputerBase
> 
> Jemand den Treiber schon getestet?


 
Noch nicht, werde ihn aber heute Abend in CoD und AC:U ausgiebig testen


----------



## derneuemann (12. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle, ich hab vor nedmal nem halben Jahr noch 100 tacken mehr gezahlt...
> Gruß


 
Halbes Jahr und 100Euro ist doch ne gute Quote! Ist doch auch nicht so schlimm, oder!!!


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2014)

Der Preisverfall der 290 ist mMn recht "human"; als ehemaliger Käufer einer X800XT PE kann ich da ein Lied von singen (Absturz von ~500€ innerhalb eines Jahres). Zusätzlich ist die Leistung i.d.R. über alle Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. November 2014)

@Pseudo:
Bekomm dann auch noch mein E10, das Thermalschrott hat nichtmal genug Anschlüsse ^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

Hab meine R9 290 Vapor-X gerade eingebaut.

Anhand von was erkenne ich nun ob ich nen 'guten' Chip erwischt habe oder nicht?


----------



## Roundy (12. November 2014)

Lies mal das asic aus, absonsten testen 
Gruß


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

Hier mal ein mein Ab.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hier mal ein mein Ab.



Erstmal bei den settings einen Hacken bei spannungsfreischaltung setzen


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Erstmal bei den settings einen Hacken bei spannungsfreischaltung setzen


 
erledigt


----------



## derneuemann (13. November 2014)

Und wie findest du nun die Karte so wie sie ist, ohne manuelle Anpassungen? Also Lautstärke usw.


----------



## Typhoon007 (13. November 2014)

Wenn ich meine ASUS r9 290 DCII OC übertakten würde, wieviel % mehr Leistung würde ich dann ca. bei Ryse ohne Spannungserhöhung herausbekommen? Hab ein Asic von 78 %


----------



## derneuemann (13. November 2014)

Wenn überhaupt, dann 10%.

Aber für Ryse? Ich spiele das auch in FullHD mit 1,5 fachen Supersampling. Das läuft doch schon stets flüssig! Und 2 Fach, dafür reicht es sogar mit 30% leistung nicht!


----------



## Typhoon007 (13. November 2014)

Ja läuft bei mir auch flüssig aber an manchen stellen wird es eng mit 30 Fps. 10% mehr Leistung könnte dann an diese stellen sehr nützlich sein denke ich.

Edit: 
Hier habe ich einpaar fragen zu Ryse Grafikeinstellungen gestellt. Wäre nett wenn ihr was dazu schreiben könntet.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=362170


----------



## Thaiminater (13. November 2014)

Wo seh ich meinen Adic ich hab gelesen bei GpuZ aber wo?


----------



## derneuemann (13. November 2014)

ASIC! Hast du mal gegoogelt? Ich meine in einem drop down menü von GPUz und dann ASIC anzeigen. Sagt aber nicht viel aus!


----------



## Chemenu (13. November 2014)

Ich bin nun von einer MSI 7970 Lightning auf die Sapphire Vapor-X 290X umgestiegen und muss sagen, ich bin wirklich überrascht wie leise das Ding ist. 
Die alte Karte war höllisch laut im Spielbetrieb, da half auch eine angepasste Lüfterkurve nicht sonderlich viel, weil die Lüfter schon bei 40% Drehzahl deutlich hörbar waren.
Die neue Karte hör ich nun überhaupt nicht mehr. Ich hab zwar bisher nur Skyrim getestet, was die Karte jetzt nicht ans Limit treibt, aber auch in Skyrim war die alte Karte unanständig laut. 
In Sachen Geräuschkulisse hat die Karte also meine Erwartungen bei weitem übertroffen. 

Einzig die Verarbeitung kommt nicht an meine alte Lightning ran. Da war einfach irgendwie hochwertiger, sogar die Abdeckung der Lüfter aus Metall. 
Da kann der neue Plastikbomber nicht mithalten. Aber im Endeffekt kann mir das auch wurst schein, die Karte steckt schließlich im Gehäuse ohne Sichtfenster und wird nicht regelmäßig gestreichelt. 
Die muss nur Leistung bringen.^^


----------



## kampi9310 (13. November 2014)

Endlich eine R9 290 unter 50grad bei Volllast


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. November 2014)

kampi9310 schrieb:


> Endlich eine R9 290 unter 50grad bei Volllast



Wakü ......?


----------



## Roundy (13. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wakü ......?



Oder er daddelt aufm Balkon... bei ~0-10°C 
Gruß


----------



## Typhoon007 (13. November 2014)

Nein. Er wohnt in Sibirien. 😀😂


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. November 2014)

50° Wtf ? WaKü oder 100% Lüfter im offenen Aufbau ?


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2014)

Hatte soeben einen freeze während ich ein Youtube Video in Full HD gekukt habe und nebenbei MSi AB öffnete.
Kann das 'normal' sein?

Was mir noch auffällt --> meine Vapor-X ist zwar sehr leise ABER wird um die 60 Grad warm wenn ich Youtube offen habe --> normal?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. November 2014)

Die 60°C sind dem Single-Fan Mode geschuldet.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2014)

Soeben 2'ter freez. --> sobald ich MSi AB startete..


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die 60°C sind dem Single-Fan Mode geschuldet.


 
Gut, schlecht, kann man lassen ?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. November 2014)

Bin kein Fan von dem Semi-Passiv und one Fan only shit.

Ist aber OK. Kannst optional auf normalen betrieb an der Karte switchen.


----------



## Duvar (13. November 2014)

Kannst ja mal mit TriXX -200mV und folgende Taktraten einstellen 320/150.
Lies aber im folgenden Beitrag, wie man auf den so geringen Tat kommt http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1102.html#post6888947 (bissl runter scrollen)
Musst halt bei TriXX immer das Minimum wählen, auf übernehmen klicken und dann kannst du wieder weiter runter, dies musst du paar mal machen.
Ich empfehle 320/150 für idle Taktraten bei -200mV und -50% PL. 
Denke die Karte wird dann deutlich kühler beim video schauen bzw Energiesparender.
Man kann viele Spielereien ausprobieren, habe schon bissl was getestet http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1106.html#post6893357
Einfach mal die folgenden Seiten dort durchlesen.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. November 2014)

Welchen Speicher verbnaut, und hattest auch Bluescreens
Spannung +50 mV liegt wohl auch von Haus aus an, - und die 60 Grad sind wohl normal unter Youtube, dann sollten auch ALLE 3 Lüfter laufen,- und hört man somit die Karte unter Idle raus, mit nur einem Lüfter, bzw. falls Testest mit Allen Dreien Lüftern ?

Kannst auf der Oberseite der Platine (Backplate) den Switch umlegen das IMMER alle 3 Lüfter laufen, auch im IDLE, sollten dann keine 40 Grad werden!
Zudem dann immer grün/ Blau leuchten, Rot erst bei Belastung!


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Welchen Speicher verbnaut, und hattest auch Bluescreens
> Spannung +50 mV liegt wohl auch von Haus aus an, - und die 60 Grad sind wohl normal unter Youtube, dann sollten auch ALLE 3 Lüfter laufen,- und hört man somit die Karte unter Idle raus, mit nur einem Lüfter, bzw. falls Testest mit Allen Dreien Lüftern ?


 
Speicher?
Die Karte ist sonst im idle flüsterleise!
Nein, kein Bluescreen, nur freez :/

Edit: Die Karte hat beim surfen oder office in etwa 50 Grad ..


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mit TriXX -200mV und folgende Taktraten einstellen 320/150.
> Lies aber im folgenden Beitrag, wie man auf den so geringen Tat kommt http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1102.html#post6888947 (bissl runter scrollen)
> Musst halt bei TriXX immer das Minimum wählen, auf übernehmen klicken und dann kannst du wieder weiter runter, dies musst du paar mal machen.
> Ich empfehle 320/150 für idle Taktraten bei -200mV und -50% PL.
> ...


 
mann o mann > kein plan wie sowas geht. kann ich da eh nichts schrotten?


----------



## ATIR290 (13. November 2014)

Das Tool  "MemoryInfo 1005"  liest dir den verbauten Speicher aus!
Zudem im MSI Afterburner steht die Spannung welche anliegt.
Musst vorher aber die Spannung "freischalten"

Vorgehensweise:
MSI Afterburner - Settings - Allgemeine Einstellungen - Spannungsregelung freischalten  ---- > HIER Häckchen setzen, dieses Setting  befindet sich fast genau mittig!

Lade dir auch die Neuestes Version von  "GPU-Z"  runter.
Hier sind alle Optionen verfügbar und man kann alles sehr gut ausgelesen bekommen


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2014)

Core Voltage habe ich +25 stehen.
Das Tool Mi1005 lade ich mir gleich runter.

Edit: Memory Vendor: Hynix


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2014)

Hoffe das bringt was ..


----------



## Duvar (13. November 2014)

Na schlimmsten Falls gibt es nen Blackscreen und da muss man ab und zu auch mal den Startknopf beim PC gedrückt halten, weil wenn man es nur per Reset Taste am Gehäuse macht, hab ich den Blackscreen noch immer.
Bei mir hilft da also nur per Gewalt den PC runterfahren 
Man kann mit so Spielereien, den Verbrauch senken, bei mehr Leistung und zwar an Stellen, wo man eigentlich dachte, man sei schon an der Grenze des Machbaren.

Hier ein Beispiel, eben jetzt gemacht:

Eins vorab, ich habe ja je nach Game extrem niedrig getaktete Profile erstellt, mit sehr wenig Spannung, also nicht wundern, könnt es zu Testzwecken mal ausprobieren, die meisten sind ja dagegen, weil die sagen, habe doch keine 290 gekauft, damit ich die auf knapp höherem Niveau als eine GTX 770/ R9 280X laufen lasse etc. 

1. Testlauf Tomb Raider Benchmark, unter Grafik - Optionen auf "höchste" gestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(MIN FPS 48/ Max 76/ AVVG 63,6)


2. Lauf mit Trixx weiter undervoltet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Min:50/Max 78/AVG 64,9

Natürlich würde man mit mehr Speichertakt auch mehr FPS in diesem Falle bekommen, nur dann kann ich die Spannung nicht mehr so abartig weit senken und wenn einem diese Settings reichen, why not?
Man kann also durchaus mehr Leistung bekommen, bei weniger Verbrauch + die Karte bleibt kühler, was zwangsläufig dazu führt, dass man eine leisere Karte hat.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. November 2014)

Dann ist dies schon mal sehr gut,  R9 290 Vapor-X verbaut FAST AUSNAHMSLOS NUR Hynics Speicher
Aber welche Spannung liegt beim Zocken, Benchen denn nun an ?


----------



## Duvar (13. November 2014)

Schau auch mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1108.html#post6894679
Da kannste mal sehen, was man alles sparen könnte, wenn man des öfteren Videos schaut.
Da schlummert also noch sehr viel Optimierungspotential in den Karten.


----------



## JonnyFaust (13. November 2014)

Willst du deinem GPU nicht etwas Wärme gönnen? Der erfriert doch im Winter xD


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dann ist dies schon mal sehr gut,  R9 290 Vapor-X verbaut FAST AUSNAHMSLOS NUR Hynics Speicher
> Aber welche Spannung liegt beim Zocken, Benchen denn nun an ?


 
Kannst du mir nen 'schnellen' bench empfehlen - dann Teste ich das gleich mal!
Soll GPU Z mitlaufen lassen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Willst du deinem GPU nicht etwas Wärme gönnen? Der erfriert doch im Winter xD


 
Klar, soll er es doch warm haben --> will nur wissen ob 60 Grad für Youtube in O. gehen oder das schon zu viel des 'guten' ist


----------



## ATIR290 (14. November 2014)

Mann , nun gelustet mir auch erneut die R9 290-Vapor X
Aber mit meinem Gehäuse, aber dann im März wieder wechseln.... Ne ne, da lieber  JETZT die Füße still halten!
Weitaus Lieber das Geld des Verkaufs der R9 290 Turboduo  (210 Euro)  auf die Seite legen, die AMD Referenz dann zum R9 390X Release verkaufen und die R9 390 oder gar die 390X holen!
Dies ist das Weiseste was ich machen sollte und wohl auch werde   

@Duvar 
Kann man mit Trixx besser untervolten als mit dem MSI Afterburner ?
Habe immer den MSI AfterBurner verwendet, aber wenn Trixx besser läuft mit meiner R9 290 Sapphire Referenz Karte , dann verwende ich logischerweise Trixx Version V4.8.6
Was würdest Du mir empfehlen ?


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Soeben 2'ter freez. --> sobald ich MSi AB startete..


 
Same... Nimm Sapphire Trixx, andere Lösung hab ich bislang keine gefunden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Hier stand mal i-was


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Ah mensch, will einfach 'ne Lösung dass die Karte unter Windows (mit Youtube) cooler als 50 Grad bleibt ..


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2014)

Also mit TriXX kann man weiter undervolten (nicht besser), wenn du bereit bist, Leistung zu opfern und dazu ist kaum wer bereit, außer paar Ausnahmen.
Man muss halt den Speichertakt stärker senken um dies zu realisieren, nur iwann gelangt man an dem Punkt, wo es zu viel des guten wird, 
deswegen ist dies auch spieleabhängig und abhängig von der eigenen "Opferbereitschaft". 
Bei zu niedrigen Spannungen ist halt der Speichertakt der größte Störfaktor, da muss man halt persönlich abwägen, wie viel FPS reichen mir, ist es auch OK, 
nicht immer alles auf max Grafiksettings zu stellen, denn wenn man minimalst, kaum mit der Lupe wahrnehmbare Grafikdetails "opfert", öffnet es einem deutlich weitere undervoltingsebenen.

Ihr müsst immer vor Augen haben, dass eine 290 @ 662/1250 auf dem Niveau einer GTX 770 / R9 280X ist (es sind keine werksübertakteten Karten gemeint hier).
Auf Computerbase gibt es ein Review zu der 290 Referenz, damals noch mit dem schlechten Kühler, welcher @ 40% Fanspeed eben nur 662/1250 erreichte und die liegen gleichauf mit der GTX 770/R9 280X.
Könnt den Test also gerne dort nachlesen, von dem her ist es durchaus legitim @ Full HD, diese drastischen undervolt Versuche zu testen, denn auch eine GTX 770 oder R9 280X sind @ Full HD ausreichend.

@ amer: Lad dir halt Trixx runter von der Sapphire Homepage und dann stell alles auf Minimum, wird am Anfang wahrscheinlich nicht komplett auf 320/150 zu senken sein, falls es also nur bis zB 500/600 geht, dann stell dies ein, klick auf apply, dann erst kannst du noch weiter runter und dies tust du solange, bis du beim GPU Clock auf 320 angekommen bist und beim Memory Clock auf 150, dann stellst du noch VDDC offset auf -200 und Power Limit auf -50%, dann klickst du apply und danach kannst du deine Videos schauen.

Info: Speicher bitte nur bis 150 stellen und GPU - Takt auf 320. Bei 149 Speichertakt bekommt ihr direkt nen Blackscreen und bei einem GPU Clock unterhalb von 320MHz laggen die Videos @ Full HD.

@ Atir: Ich weiß nicht wie weit du bereit bist den Speichertakt zu senken, natürlich könntest du deutlich stärker undervolten, wirst aber bissl Leistung verlieren, aber bei deiner Referenzkarte, wäre dies nicht verkehrt, wenn ich das schon bei meiner TriX mache... 

Dann müsst ihr auch überprüfen, bei welchen Taktraten es bei euch zu Blackscreens kommt, vllt läuft 320/150 bei -200mV ja auch gar nicht bei euch, kann da also nix garantieren, aber ein Versuch ist es wert und ganz nützlich beim Video gucken. Als nächstes weiß ich nicht, welche Games in welcher Auflösung ihr zockt, ihr müsst einfach das Optimum, für euch selbst, selber bestimmen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> @ amer: Lad dir halt Trixx runter von der Sapphire Homepage und dann stell alles auf Minimum, wird am Anfang wahrscheinlich nicht komplett auf 320/150 zu senken sein, falls es also nur bis zB 500/600 geht, dann stell dies ein, klick auf apply, dann erst kannst du noch weiter runter und dies tust du solange, bis du beim GPU Clock auf 320 angekommen bist und beim Memory Clock auf 150, dann stellst du noch VDDC offset auf -200 und Power Limit auf -50%, dann klickst du apply und danach kannst du deine Videos schauen.


 
Das probiere ich gleich mal > danke!

Edit: Muss ich dann wieder was umstellen wenn ich Zocken will?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Same... Nimm Sapphire Trixx, andere Lösung hab ich bislang keine gefunden.



Komisch mein AB läuft ohne Probleme...
Wetten ihr nutzt W8(.1)


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2014)

@ amer: Klar, sonst hast du beim zocken nur die idle Werte. Dies wird also nur dein optimiertes Video - Anschau - idle Profil.
Zum Zocken, kannst du weitere Profile anlegen, je nach Game halt noch ein recht schwach betaktetes Profil und dann immer stärkere Profile.
Noch was, den Takt 320/150, kannst du net abspeichern, der wird beim nächsten start wieder auf 500/600 gehen, du musst für dieses eine Profil halt bissl öfter beim TriXX Tool klicken, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

@ Duvar: Die Karte geht jetzt *nicht *über 48 Grad > super danke! Komme 320/150 und VDDC -193 & Power Limit -50 (passt das)?


Das Problem ist, dass ich keine Ahnung habe von diesen werten, wie, was, wie viel etc.
Wie Löse ich das Problem mit den Werten beim zocken? 

Edit: Hatte jetzt rote schlieren am Monitor - hab dan Reset im Trixx gemacht, nun sind die weg. Woher kommt das?


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Komisch mein AB läuft ohne Probleme...
> Wetten ihr nutzt W8(.1)


 
Win 7


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2014)

Genau das ist die richtige Einstellung, so muss es sein 
Optimal zum Video schauen also.
Hier mal noch was zur Verdeutlichung, was man opfern müsste/könnte bei zB Tomb Raider.
Wenn es einem also reicht mit durchschnittlich 65 FPS zu Zocken und minimalen FPS drops auf 50, dann kann man diesen Weg einschlagen.
Man kann aber auch die Standardwerte ein wenig optimieren,natürlich erreicht man aber nicht die Temps/ Verbrauchswerte einer deutlich stärker undervolteten Karte, deswegen sage ich, wo ist euer Limit, mit was gebt ihr euch zufrieden, ist halt bei jedem anders.



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier ein Beispiel, eben jetzt gemacht:
> 
> Eins vorab, ich habe ja je nach Game extrem niedrig getaktete Profile erstellt, mit sehr wenig Spannung, also nicht wundern, könnt es zu Testzwecken mal ausprobieren, die meisten sind ja dagegen, weil die sagen, habe doch keine 290 gekauft, damit ich die auf knapp höherem Niveau als eine GTX 770/ R9 280X laufen lasse etc.
> 
> ...


 
Hier die Werte, wenn ich alles @ Standard laufen lasse (1000/1300)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Min FPS 60/Max 92/ AVG 78,8

Wie man sieht, steigt der Verbrauch dann deutlich an und natürlich die Temps/Fanspeed etc


@ amer: Du kannst deine Games entweder mit den normalen Settings zocken, dafür drückst du (falls du was verstellt hast bzw auf 320/150 fixiert hast) einfach auf reset und schon haste deine Standard Werte.
Die würde ich aber auch optimieren an deiner Stelle, nur wie gesagt, musst halt selber schauen, mit wie viel Power du zufrieden bist, je nach dem kannst du weiter runtertakten/runtervolten oder eben auch genau das Gegenteil machen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Hatte jetzt rote schlieren am Monitor - hab dan Reset im Trixx gemacht, nun sind die weg. Woher kommt das?

Denke ich lasse alles auf Standarb beim gamen solange ich mit der Leistung der Karte zufrieden bin.
Allerdings würde ich gern ein Profil erstellen, welches (wie vorhin) das Teil bei 45 Grad bleiben lässt, auch beu Youtube


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2014)

Bei welchem Takt? Musst dann bissl die Spannung erhöhen, also falls -193mV, dann mal -180mV testen, oder noch weiter, falls es wieder zu dem Problem kommt.
Jede Karte ist ein Unikat, du kannst die Werte von anderen nicht einfach auf deine Karte übernehmen, vllt brauch deine bissl mehr Spannung.
Vor dem PC runterfahren aber bitte vorher einmal auf Reset klicken.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

320/150 | -193

muss ich die werte immer in kleinen schritten runterregeln oder kann ich gleich an den oben genannten wert switchen ??


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2014)

Jop mach einfach mal direkt -180 oder -160 etc.

Hier mal noch meine aktuellen Spieleprofile, falls du dies auch mal testen willst demnächst:

Einmal 850/1100 bei -100mV und -30% Power Limit (wie gesagt, falls nicht stabil bei dir, dann die Spannung leicht erhöhen.
Dann nächstes Profil 950/1250 bei -62mV und -15% PL.
Zu guter Letzt 1100/1400 bei +25mV und Null % PL.

Sind also nur Richtwerte für dich, die tatsächlichen Werte deiner Karte, musst du selbst herausfinden.
So habe ich jedoch so gut es geht alles abgedeckt, ein Profil für nicht so anspruchsvolle Spiele, dann eins für eigentlich jedes Game und ein letztes wo ich max mögliche FPS will.
Natürlich kann man auch weiter übertakten, empfehle max 1150/1400 rum, nur dafür muss man deutlich mehr Spannung geben und die Ausbeute an FPS rechtfertigt dies nicht in meinen Augen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jop mach einfach mal direkt -180 oder -160 etc.
> 
> Hier mal noch meine aktuellen Spieleprofile, falls du dies auch mal testen willst demnächst:
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Profile.

Jetzt scheint alles stabil zu laufen  & 45 Grad cool 

Wie kann ich da 'herauslesen' wann welches Profil das richtie ist?  oder einfach mal 'durchtesten' ?


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2014)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz.
Na falls die Leistung der Karte nicht reicht, wechselst du zum nächst stärkeren Profil.
Die FPS kannst du dir ja zB mit dem MSI Afterburner ingame anzeigen lassen.
Du musst auch nicht jedes Game mit maximalen Grafiksettings spielen, denn eine minimale Senkung der Grafikdetails, bringt schon teilweise erhebliche FPS und einen tatsächlichen Unterschied siehst du net zwischen max und minimal unter max Settings, um einen Unterschied überhaupt zu sehen, brauchst du schon 2 Screenshots und eine Lupe und selbst dann musst du noch 5 Minuten suchen auf den screenshots.
Nur stell dir das Ganze mal vvor, wenn du am rennen bist über die MAp, dann siehst du erst recht keinen Unterschied mehr, wenn du schon bei Standbildern Probleme hast, einen Unterschied zu erkennen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz.
> Na falls die Leistung der Karte nicht reicht, wechselst du zum nächst stärkeren Profil.
> Die FPS kannst du dir ja zB mit dem MSI Afterburner ingame anzeigen lassen.


 
Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt  sry

& wie bekomm ich das weg, dass MSi AB immer freez verursacht beim starten? 

Gehe jetzt ins Bett, melde mich morgen. Danke für deinen support


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2014)

Na du lässt halt den MSI Afterburner nicht mit starten, wahrscheinlich startet das mit (kannst du in den Settings unterbinden).


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na du lässt halt den MSI Afterburner nicht mit starten, wahrscheinlich startet das mit (kannst du in den Settings unterbinden).


 
Nene, der startet eh nicht mit. Den starte ich schön manuell


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2014)

Du kannst dich auch bei diesem Kollegen melden http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...fetelefon-via-teamspeak-zusammenstellung.html
Der macht deinen Rechner von A bis Z wieder flott, selbst ich will meinen Rechner von Martin abchecken lassen, nur leider hab ich ein Laptop Problem derzeit und muss das verschieben.
Wäre halt besser wenn ich mit dem Laptop in sein TS gehe und die Optimierungen am PC on the fly durchgeführt werden könnten.


----------



## derneuemann (14. November 2014)

Je nach Spiel sieht man sogar in Bewegung unterschiede zwischen high und ultra. Aber Duvar hat schon recht, manchmal sind die auch sehr klein. Aber wir könnten ja auch sagen, wir lassen die Grafik für immer auf dem jetzigen Stand der Technik dann verbrauchen die GPU´s demnächst nur noch einen Bruchteil der Energie und ist ja egal, ob es etwas besser aussieht.

Jedem das seine, ich will max und von mir aus gerne wieder größere Sprünge bei den GPU Generationen! 

@amer kannst du nochmal genau sagen, wann der PC freezt beim starten vom AB? 
Hast du im AB die Option load OC profile on startup oder so gewählt? Oder liegt das an der Kombination von Trixx und AB?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Win 7



Echt seltsam....warum läuft es bei mir gut

Ich nutze meine vaporx nur mit 980/1250mhz.....mit -44mv (1,04v avg) bei Max 25% also unhörbar , ob ich nun 20% oder 25% einstelle...höre keinen Unterschied

Ich poste nachher mal meine Einstellungen


----------



## derneuemann (14. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ah mensch, will einfach 'ne Lösung dass die Karte unter Windows (mit Youtube) cooler als 50 Grad bleibt ..


Warum eigentlich?
Wird dir die Karte im 2D Modus zu laut?


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2014)

Hat hier jemand praktische Erfahrungen mit der MSI R9 290X Gaming? Laut den PCGH Tests bekommt man die MSI R9 290(ohne X) Gaming mit undervolten und eigener Lüfterkurve problemlos sehr leise. Bei der MSI R9 290*X* Gaming soll das aber nicht möglich sein. Irgendwie fällt es mir schwer das zu glauben, wo die X gerade mal 20-30W mehr verbraucht und ansonsten baugleich ist. Vielleicht hatte PCGH einfach nur ein schlechtes Testmuster der X erwischt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich?
> Wird dir die Karte im 2D Modus zu laut?


 
Nein, ich höre das Teil garnicht im 2D modus!



derneuemann schrieb:


> @amer kannst du nochmal genau sagen, wann der PC freezt beim starten vom AB?
> Hast du im AB die Option load OC profile on startup oder so gewählt? Oder liegt das an der Kombination von Trixx und AB?


 
Bei fast jedem start von MSi AB . Nein hab 'load OC profile on startup' nicht ausgewählt.

Möchte die Karte nicht übertakten - ich möchte nur verhindern dass sie bei Youtube auf 60 Graf hochfährt ..


----------



## beren2707 (14. November 2014)

Dann wäre mir die Temperatur ziemlich egal (auch wenn sie mMn recht hoch ist; selbst mit Referenzkühler hatte ich i.d.R. ~40°C). Manch aktuelle Modelle der GTX 970-Serie mit ruhenden Lüftern im Idle laufen auch mit ~50°C aufwärts und sensible Bereiche wie die VRMs müssen ohne einen Luftstrom auskommen. 

Edit: Um die 290 bei YT zu schonen, würde ich einfach die Hardwarebeschleunigung im Flash-Player deaktivieren (Rechtsklick auf Video bei YT und den Haken bei der Hardwarebeschleunigung rausnehmen). So bleibt die Karte leise und man spart Strom - die CPU ist für YT schnell genug.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Wo ich gestern 320/150 hatte - kam ich nie über 45 Grad bei Youtube. Leider ist das nicht so stabil gelaufen bei -180


----------



## beren2707 (14. November 2014)

Würde dann einfach mal den Tipp mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung testen, hat mMn nur Vorteile.


Rolk schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand praktische Erfahrungen mit der MSI R9 290X Gaming? Laut den PCGH Tests bekommt man die MSI R9 290(ohne X) Gaming mit undervolten und eigener Lüfterkurve problemlos sehr leise. Bei der MSI R9 290*X* Gaming soll das aber nicht möglich sein. Irgendwie fällt es mir schwer das zu glauben, wo die X gerade mal 20-30W mehr verbraucht und ansonsten baugleich ist. Vielleicht hatte PCGH einfach nur ein schlechtes Testmuster der X erwischt.


Die 290X Gaming ist beileibe nicht schlecht, es gibt mit der PCS+ aber aktuell (dank 18€-Gutschein seitens MF) ein günstigeres und mMn besseres Custom-Modell. Wenns trotzdem die Gaming werden soll, wird man sie auch zähmen können (wenn man nicht Pech hat und ein "schlechtes" Modell erwischt).


----------



## kampi9310 (14. November 2014)

Kann mir wer eine gute Software für OC sagen wo ich alles einstellen kann (auch die Spannung?) 
Hatte Trixx aber eher nicht so mein Fall und bei MSI After kann ich die Spannung nicht manuell einstelle   oder muss ich da was aktivieren ? 

Und bis zu welchen werten läuft die Karte einigermaßen stabil ? Wie viel FPS bekomm ich da raus ?


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2014)

kampi9310 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer eine gute Software für OC sagen wo ich alles einstellen kann (auch die Spannung?)
> Hatte Trixx aber eher nicht so mein Fall und bei MSI After kann ich die Spannung nicht manuell einstelle   oder muss ich da was aktivieren ?
> 
> Und bis zu welchen werten läuft die Karte einigermaßen stabil ? Wie viel FPS bekomm ich da raus ?


 
Afterburner -> Einstellungen -> Spannungsregelung freischalten.

Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Das kann dir keiner beantworten... Jeder Karte ist grundverschieden...
Meine 290X Ref schafft bei 1.109V (Stock Spannung) 1110/1440MHz.
Das muss man für jede Karte neu ausprobieren.


----------



## kampi9310 (14. November 2014)

Danke ich werde es dann ausprobieren


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Würde dann einfach mal den Tipp mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung testen, hat mMn nur Vorteile.
> 
> Die 290X Gaming ist beileibe nicht schlecht, es gibt mit der PCS+ aber aktuell (dank 18€-Gutschein seitens MF) ein günstigeres und mMn besseres Custom-Modell. Wenns trotzdem die Gaming werden soll, wird man sie auch zähmen können (wenn man nicht Pech hat und ein "schlechtes" Modell erwischt).


 
Ja, ich bin auch hin und her gerissen zwischen der MSI und PCS+ und die GTX970 gibt es ja auch noch. 

Was mir an der PCS+ weniger gefällt ist das sie im idle nicht ganz lautlos ist und knapp 1 sone macht. Ich nehme mal an das ist die mindestdrehzahl der Lüfter. Die MSI liegt schon ab Werk bei 0,2 Sone im idle und der 2 Slot Kühler dürfte auch besser für zukünftige spielereien mit Crossfire sein. Ausserdem gabs die MSI R9 290X 8GB phasenweise schon für 360 €.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. November 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch hin und her gerissen zwischen der MSI und PCS+ und die GTX970 gibt es ja auch noch.
> 
> Was mir an der PCS+ weniger gefällt ist das sie im idle nicht ganz lautlos ist und knapp 1 sone macht. Ich nehme mal an das ist die mindestdrehzahl der Lüfter. Die MSI liegt schon ab Werk bei 0,2 Sone im idle und der 2 Slot Kühler dürfte auch besser für zukünftige spielereien mit Crossfire sein. Ausserdem gabs die MSI R9 290X 8GB phasenweise schon für 360 .



Quatsch die PCS ist im idle lautlos....selber letztens beim Kollegen verbaut...Nimm die pcs....Du wirst begeistert sein :0)


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Quatsch die PCS ist im idle lautlos....selber letztens beim Kollegen verbaut...Nimm die pcs....Du wirst begeistert sein :0)


 
Hast du zufällig auf die Drehzahl im idle geachtet?


----------



## Ralle@ (14. November 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand praktische Erfahrungen mit der MSI R9 290X Gaming? Laut den PCGH Tests bekommt man die MSI R9 290(ohne X) Gaming mit undervolten und eigener Lüfterkurve problemlos sehr leise. Bei der MSI R9 290*X* Gaming soll das aber nicht möglich sein. Irgendwie fällt es mir schwer das zu glauben, wo die X gerade mal 20-30W mehr verbraucht und ansonsten baugleich ist. Vielleicht hatte PCGH einfach nur ein schlechtes Testmuster der X erwischt.


 
Wennst eine erwischt die einen schlechten Chip hat der heizt, dann bekommst die nicht leise da die VRM halt schnell über 100° gehen.
Ein bekannter von mir dem seine 290 Windforce war so ein Fall. Die GPU konnte man halbwegs leise auf 80° halten, dabei gingen die VRM Temps aber weit über 100° (110° wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Das ist dann auf Dauer nix.

Ich würde wenn dann paar € mehr investieren und zur PCS+ oder VaporX greifen.
Natürlich kannst da auch schlechte Exemplare erwischen aber speziell die VaporX hat eine sehr gute VRM Kühlung.


----------



## derneuemann (14. November 2014)

Lautlos ist ja immer so eine Sache!
Aber die MSI ist unter Last viel lauter als die PCS+. 

Und CF geht leise fast nur mit Wakü, bei R9 290...

Richtig empfehlen würde ich nur eine TRiX oder eine VaporX,
die PCS+ kühlt in der aktuellen Revision nicht alle VRM´s. Zwei sollen frei liegen und so 20° wärmer werden als es z.B. GPUz anzeigt. Im HWluxx Forum hat das einer getestet...


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wennst eine erwischt die einen schlechten Chip hat der heizt, dann bekommst die nicht leise da die VRM halt schnell über 100° gehen.
> Ein bekannter von mir dem seine 290 Windforce war so ein Fall. Die GPU konnte man halbwegs leise auf 80° halten, dabei gingen die VRM Temps aber weit über 100° (110° wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Das ist dann auf Dauer nix.
> 
> Ich würde wenn dann paar € mehr investieren und zur PCS+ oder VaporX greifen.
> Natürlich kannst da auch schlechte Exemplare erwischen aber speziell die VaporX hat eine sehr gute VRM Kühlung.


 
Deshalb ist bei mir die MSI in der engeren Wahl. Zumindest laut PCGH soll deren VRM Kühlung besonderst gut sein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

@ evgasüchtiger:

welche temps erreicht deine Karte unter Windoof ?


----------



## derneuemann (14. November 2014)

Wenn dir die KArte leise genug ist, würde mich die Temperatur im 2D Modus auch garnicht interessieren.  Das mit dem AB verstehe ich gerade nicht, habe ich so in der Art noch nicht gehört!



Rolk schrieb:


> Deshalb ist bei mir die MSI in der engeren Wahl. Zumindest laut PCGH soll deren VRM Kühlung besonderst gut sein.


 
Die MSI ist nur eine Alternative, wenn du sowieso undervolten willst (bei Standarttakt).


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Wenn dir die KArte leise genug ist, würde mich die Temperatur im 2D Modus auch garnicht interessieren.  Das mit dem AB verstehe ich gerade nicht, habe ich so in der Art noch nicht gehört!


 
Das heíßt die 60 Grad kann ich bedenkenlos ignorieren? 

Was würde das Porblem mit AB besseiteigen?
Vlt. AB - Trixx und den Grakatreiber löschen und neu installieren?

Hatte ich mit meiner PCS+ nie.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> @ evgasüchtiger:
> 
> welche temps erreicht deine Karte unter Windoof ?



35-45 Grad
Im hochsommer 50


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. November 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch hin und her gerissen zwischen der MSI und PCS+ und die GTX970 gibt es ja auch noch.
> 
> Was mir an der PCS+ weniger gefällt ist das sie im idle nicht ganz lautlos ist und knapp 1 sone macht. Ich nehme mal an das ist die mindestdrehzahl der Lüfter. Die MSI liegt schon ab Werk bei 0,2 Sone im idle und der 2 Slot Kühler dürfte auch besser für zukünftige spielereien mit Crossfire sein. Ausserdem gabs die MSI R9 290X 8GB phasenweise schon für 360 €.


Die Lüfter kannst du auch per Software komplett abstellen, ergo voller Regelbereich.


----------



## derneuemann (14. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Das heíßt die 60 Grad kann ich bedenkenlos ignorieren?
> 
> Was würde das Porblem mit AB besseiteigen?
> Vlt. AB - Trixx und den Grakatreiber löschen und neu installieren?
> ...


 
Ja, kannst du ignorieren!
Wegen AB und Trixx, kannst ja mal beides nochmal deinstallieren und mal nur den AB installieren. Dann nochmal probieren.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 35-45 Grad
> Im hochsommer 50


 
Hast du an Karte was geändert oder läuft die Stock?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hast du an Karte was geändert oder läuft die Stock?




kannst mal meine 24/7 Einstellung und meine Luffikurveteste


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> kannst mal meine 24/7 Einstellung und meine Luffikurveteste


 
Mit dem Wert läuft deine Karte immer? Beim Zocken sowie auch unter office?
Werde ich gleich am Abend testen..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. November 2014)

Jo beim zocken halt mit 980/1250mhz....im idle 300/150....im idle halt Standard

Für crysis3 nehme ich 1100/1400mhz oder 1150/1500mhz


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo beim zocken halt mit 980/1250mhz....im idle 300/150....im idle halt Standard
> 
> Für crysis3 nehme ich 1100/1400mhz oder 1150/1500mhz


 
Okay, änderst du dann auch immer die Core Voltage oder lässt du die immer auf -44

Sag, wo kann ich einen 'how to' finden kann -> wie hoch mocss CV sein wenn Core / Memory XXXX ist usw. !?


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2014)

Ich hab meine immer auf 1100/1400 laufen. Im Idle geht sie eh zuverlässig runter...


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab meine immer auf 1100/1400 laufen. Im Idle geht sie eh zuverlässig runter...


 
Hast du was an Powertargt und CV geändert oder ist das bei dir auch auf stock?


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2014)

PT +50% maxed Out, dass die ihren Takt immer stabil halten kann, Voltage ist +0mV, also Stock. Sind 1.109V bei meiner Karte.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Also *Core Coltage *lasse ich unverändert (?!)

*Power Limit *ist bei mir +0 (?!)

*Core Clock* steht bei 1030

*Memory Clock *1400


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Okay, änderst du dann auch immer die Core Voltage oder lässt du die immer auf -44
> 
> Sag, wo kann ich einen 'how to' finden kann -> wie hoch mocss CV sein wenn Core / Memory XXXX ist usw. !?


1100/1400 mit -6mv und pl 0
die 1150/1500mhz mit +63mv und +50 pl bei originaler Luffikurve


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

Alles klar. sag, gibts da 'faustregeln' bei solchen werter oder macht man einfach sowas 'nach Gefühl'

Das ist für mich etwas verwirrend, wie man auf die werte kommt.

woher weiß ich was mv und was bei pl einstellen muss wenn 1xxx/1xxxx ist ?!


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2014)

Power Target einfach maxed out.
Dann suchst du eine Spannung aus, die du anlegen willst, und testest dann langsam den Kerntakt hoch, bis es nicht mehr stabil läuft. Dann gerade wieder so weit runter, bis es passt.
Dann das Selbe mit dem VRAM. Teste das Ganze am Besten mit Heaven, und lass nebenbei GPU-Z laufen, um zu sehen, wie warm alles wird.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Power Target einfach maxed out.
> Dann suchst du eine Spannung aus, die du anlegen willst, und testest dann langsam den Kerntakt hoch, bis es nicht mehr stabil läuft. Dann gerade wieder so weit runter, bis es passt.
> Dann das Selbe mit dem VRAM. Teste das Ganze am Besten mit Heaven, und lass nebenbei GPU-Z laufen, um zu sehen, wie warm alles wird.


 
Gaaanz langsam Kollege 

Kuk mal mein AB
Powe Limit = Power Target?
maxed out = den wert auf max?

Gibts ne möglichkeit dass mir i-wer via Teamviewer behilflich ist?


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2014)

Wäre dir heute Abend gegen 2200 zu spät? Da komme ich vom Training und könnte per TS3 und TeamViewer ein Wenig helfen!


----------



## Performer81 (14. November 2014)

Wieso gehst du nicht einfach mal in den overclocking thread und richtest dich nach den Werten sie da so erreicht werden. Macht doch net immer so ne Wissenschaft daraus. ANsonsten einfach mal testen was ohne Spannungserhöhung geht, ist doch alles nicht so schwer
Ich würde einfcah mal 1100 einstellen und rest lassen. Wenn das läuft super. Ansonsten mal +25hoch usw. usf.
Speicher würde ich einfach auf 1400 lassen, das ist schon viel und mehr bringts net.


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2014)

Hier stand was, das in eine PN sollte...


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wäre dir heute Abend gegen 2200 zu spät? Da komme ich vom Training und könnte per TS3 und TeamViewer ein Wenig helfen!


 
Nein das passt perfekt!


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. November 2014)

Wer kann mir bitte beim übertakten meiner ASUS r9 290 Direct CUII OC mit ein Asic von 78 % helfen? Ich möchte Ryse Son Of Rome doch mit 2x2 Supersampling spielen und da reichen mir 30 Fps mit gelegentlichen Fps Drops nicht aus. 😀😉

Edit: Ausserdem könnte es für Assassin's Creed Unity glaube ich auch nicht schaden. 😉


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2014)

Selbst wenn du weitere 10% FPS per Übertaktung rausholst, wärst du bei 33 FPS und Drops.
Ob dir das ausreicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Installiere halt den MSI Afterburner und hau den Takt mal auf 1100 GPU Clock und den Memory Clock auf 1350.
Gib am besten auch gleich +65mV drauf, falls es stabil läuft, kannst du die Spannung wieder senken, bis es zu Problemen kommt.
Power Limit kannst du mal auf 50% stellen.
MSI Afterburner 4.0.0 Final Download

CPU Übertaktung wäre auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Roundy (14. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir bitte beim übertakten meiner ASUS r9 290 Direct CUII OC mit ein Asic von 78 % helfen? Ich möchte Ryse Son Of Rome doch mit 2x2 Supersampling spielen und da reichen mir 30 Fps mit gelegentlichen Fps Drops nicht aus. 😀😉
> 
> Edit: Ausserdem könnte es für Assassin's Creed Unity glaube ich auch nicht schaden. 😉


 
guckscht du hier 
Gruß


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. November 2014)

Werde ich heute abend machen. Für die CPU habe ich im UEFI ein Performance Profil den ich nutze. Soweit ich sehe taktet er die CPU auf 3,9Ghz hoch.


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2014)

Will dir jetzt nicht deine Hardware mies reden, nur würdest du deutlich mehr FPS haben mit einer guten Intel CPU.
Eventuell wünschst du dir zu Weihnachten einen 4790K samt Z97 Mainboard 
Hier kannste mal sehen, wie es um deine CPU steht:

Intel Core i7-5820K und i7-5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase (Zu Performacerating Spiele runter scrollen)
FX-8320, FX-6300 und FX-4300 im Test: Die kleinen Vishera-Modelle treten an

Hast ne geile 290, dann muss auch der Unterbau stimmen mMn.
Da wäre also noch so einiges drin.


----------



## kampi9310 (14. November 2014)

Wie erreich ich den am besten 1200/1400 ? 
wieviel mv muss ich dazu geben bzw wieviel % powertarget ?? 

Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2014)

Rechne mal mit rund +200mV und 50% PL.
Falls dies dann stabil läuft, testest du das ganze mit +175mV...150mV.
Denke jedoch, dass du bei ca 200mV schon landen wirst, für 1150/1400 wirst du sicherlich deutlich weniger Spannung brauchen und die FPS Ausbeute mit 1200 vs 1150MHz ist nicht sonderlich erwähnenswert.
Daher wäre meine Empfehlung max 1150MHz GPU Takt zu geben, wegen 2 FPS mehr 100W+ mehr zu verbrauchen lohnt net wirklich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Rechne mal mit rund +200mV und 50% PL.
> Falls dies dann stabil läuft, testest du das ganze mit +175mV...150mV.
> Denke jedoch, dass du bei ca 200mV schon landen wirst, für 1150/1400 wirst du sicherlich deutlich weniger Spannung brauchen und die FPS Ausbeute mit 1200 vs 1150MHz ist nicht sonderlich erwähnenswert.
> Daher wäre meine Empfehlung max 1150MHz GPU Takt zu geben, wegen 2 FPS mehr 100W+ mehr zu verbrauchen lohnt net wirklich.



So ist es


----------



## Roundy (14. November 2014)

kampi9310 schrieb:


> Wie erreich ich den am besten 1200/1400 ?
> wieviel mv muss ich dazu geben bzw wieviel % powertarget ??
> 
> Danke für jede Hilfe


 
machs so wie duvar schon sagte, ist halt von karte zu karte verschieden, und bitte undbedingt auf die temperatur achten, insbesondere die der spawas bei +200mV gehen die gerne mal durch die decke (also die temps )
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (14. November 2014)

Hey ich hab grad voll das Problem mein Cs Go Garrys Mod alle Halo 2 spiele funktionieren nicht mehr direkt nach dem Start und sind im Taskmanager dann inaktiv


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Will dir jetzt nicht deine Hardware mies reden, nur würdest du deutlich mehr FPS haben mit einer guten Intel CPU.
> Eventuell wünschst du dir zu Weihnachten einen 4790K samt Z97 Mainboard
> Hier kannste mal sehen, wie es um deine CPU steht:
> 
> ...


 
Kommt für mich leider nicht in frage. Auch nicht zu Weihnachten. Ich muss im Moment damit auskommen was ich habe. Werde nächstes Jahr zu Konsole wechseln. PC und das aufrüsten geht mir langsam aufn Sack und es ist mir mittlerweile zu teuer geworden.

Eine zwischenfrage. Welchen Treiber benutzt ihr eigentlich um zu zocken? Den 14.9 oder 14.9.2 Beta? Bringt die Beta verbesserungen mit sich? Performance mäßig meine ich.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. November 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Hey ich hab grad voll das Problem mein Cs Go Garrys Mod alle Halo 2 spiele funktionieren nicht mehr direkt nach dem Start und sind im Taskmanager dann inaktiv


 
Und wir sollen dir da bitte wie Helfen ? Ich fang einfach mal an: Grafikkartentakt um 25Mhz senken


----------



## CSOger (15. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Eine zwischenfrage. Welchen Treiber benutzt ihr eigentlich um zu zocken? Den 14.9 oder 14.9.2 Beta? Bringt die Beta verbesserungen mit sich? Performance mäßig meine ich.



Warum nicht den 14.11.1 Beta?

AMD Catalyst

14.9 würde ich mir sparen.

AMD bestätigt Probleme mit Catalyst 14.9 WHQL und stellt Lösung in Aussicht | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## D3N$0 (15. November 2014)

So ich versuche gerade verzweifelt Trixx zum laufen zu bringen. Jedesmal wenn ich auf settings gehe stürtzt das Programm ab. 
Jemand ne Idee an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## Typhoon007 (15. November 2014)

War bei mir genauso und warum konnte keiner sagen. Trixx ist mist. Benutz einfach MSI Afterburner. Da ist alles dabei was man braucht und noch viel mehr.


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

Der Arschbrenner stürzt bei mir leider generell sofort mach dem Starten ab. Auch, wenn ich ihn aus dem Autostart nehme und manuell starte. Aber erst seit einigen Wochen, davor lief er selbst im Autostartfehlerfrei. Sogar schon das OS neu aufgesetzt


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Die Karte läuft bei mir jetzt auch in Windoof zwischen 39-45 Grad


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

Yeah, super, dann hat das Undervolting immerhin etwas gebracht... Keine Ahnung, warum Sapphire deine Karte mit 1.2V Stock hat laufen lassen... Total sinnlos, da dein Chip ja erheblich weniger schafft


----------



## Gohrbi (15. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die Karte läuft bei mir jetzt auch in Windoof zwischen 39-45 Grad



... schon ganz gut, bei mir sind es im Mo 29°C im Idle und bei BF4 bin ich jetzt bei 61°C, Thief läuft mit 49°C


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... schon ganz gut, bei mir sind es im Mo 29°C im Idle und bei BF4 bin ich jetzt bei 61°C, Thief läuft mit 49°C


Was hast du denn für eine? Wie viel Fan Speed im Idle?


----------



## Euda (15. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Der Arschbrenner stürzt bei mir leider generell sofort mach dem Starten ab. Auch, wenn ich ihn aus dem Autostart nehme und manuell starte. Aber erst seit einigen Wochen, davor lief er selbst im Autostartfehlerfrei. Sogar schon das OS neu aufgesetzt


 
Versuche mal, AMD Overdrive per CCC zu deaktivieren.


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Versuche mal, AMD Overdrive per CCC zu deaktivieren.


Okay, das versuche ich mal... Hatte ich zwar schon mal, glaub ich, aber die Idee ist gut.

Zudem hab ich inzwischen ja auch n neues Bios, vielleicht klappts damit.

Montag Abend mal testen...


----------



## Captain_Bedal (15. November 2014)

Hey, glaubt ihr, dass eine R9 290X, welche sich kurzfristik in eine Heuschrecke verwandelt hat (muss irg. was putt gegangen sein, sie hat auf einmal Spulenfiepen, dass sich anhöhrt wie eine Wiese in Frankreich an einen Sommerabend!), reklamiert werden kann, bzw ob Mindfactory da kulant ist?


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> War bei mir genauso und warum konnte keiner sagen. Trixx ist mist. Benutz einfach MSI Afterburner. Da ist alles dabei was man braucht und noch viel mehr.


 
Bei mir stürzt es auch ab, wenn ich auf Settings gehe, da braucht man aber net drauf gehen.
Trixx ist net unbedingt Mist, ist sehr nützlich, wenn man weiter als -100mV undervolten will.
Ihr könnt Trixx und den MSI AB in Kombination nutzen.
Richtig geile Temps lese ich hier, läuft bei euch 
Meine TriX kommt auch nicht über 70°C, aber bei 25% Lüfterspeed, schon geil eigentlich bei 0,8 Sone, ok der Takt liegt aber bei 950/1250, also jeweils 50 MHz runter getaktet.
Glaub werde mal eine aggressivere Lüfterkurve basteln, damit hier mal bissl Wind weht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. November 2014)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Hey, glaubt ihr, dass eine R9 290X, welche sich kurzfristik in eine Heuschrecke verwandelt hat (muss irg. was putt gegangen sein, sie hat auf einmal Spulenfiepen, dass sich anhöhrt wie eine Wiese in Frankreich an einen Sommerabend!), reklamiert werden kann, bzw ob Mindfactory da kulant ist?



MR ist sehr kulant




amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die Karte läuft bei mir jetzt auch in Windoof zwischen 39-45 Grad



Haste meine settings nun schon ausprobiert?


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste meine settings nun schon ausprobiert?


 
Nein, bin nicht dazu gekommen. Wird aber heute gemacht.

Welchen Unterschied hast du bei beiden Einstellungen festellen können?


----------



## D3N$0 (15. November 2014)

So hab meine 290X mittlerweile im Griff, habe mir heute Morgen nen Adapter gebastelt damit ich die Lüfter via Poti selbst regeln kann.
Karte läuft nun mit folgenden Settings im CCC:
Leistung: 20%
GPU Takt: 3% (1130MHz)
Ram Takt: 3,2% (1290MHz)
Zieltemp: 85°C

Somit läuft die Karte:

Idle 39°C

5 Läufe Valley:
-GPU: 76°C
-VRM1: 83°C

30min BF3 Maxed out:
-GPU: 72°C
-VRM1: 81°C

Das alles bei etwa 33% Lüftergeschwindigkeit der Accelero Lüfter 
Mal sehen wie weit sich das noch optimieren lässt, jedenfalls sind die Tmeps um Welten besser als die letzen Tage mit Lüfter von der Karte geregelt oder via 7V adapter fest.
Achja Stock Vcore liegt bei meiner Karte bei 1.07V falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

@ ebastler

Wenn ich AB deinstalliere, übernimmt die Karte dann wieder alle *Stock *einstellungen oder behält Sie die letzten settings vom AB?


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

Stock. Die AB Einstellungen nimmt sie auch nur so lange der Afterburner läuft!
Willst du was bleibendes ohne Software, musst du das Bios editieren. Dummerweise gibt es da für Hawaii noch keine Tools


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Hier mal 25min Tomb Raider + GPU Z Log.
Alles mit einer leicht aggressiveren Lüfterkurve.
GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lüfterkurve sieht folgendermaßen aus und zwar ab 30°C schon 37% Fanspeed, also schon zu Beginn wird stärker gekühlt, ab 55°C regelt das ganze dann hoch und bei 70°C dann mit 43%, aber wie man sieht, 
waren max Temp 62°C bei 39% Fanspeed, VRM Temps auch sehr kühl bei diesen Settings.
Soweit ich weiß müssten das so ca 1,5 Sone sein, bei knapp unter 40% Fanspeed bei der TriX, also durchaus akzeptabel. Die Settings der Karte sieht man ja auf den Bildern.
Das Gute ist, dass mehr als genug FPS vorhanden sind, eigentlich könnte ich noch ne Stufe weiter runter mit den Taktraten, ich teste das mal eben mit meinem noch stärkeren undervolt Profil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Was mich interessieren würde, warum man 950/1250 nimmr wenn man das Teil auch auf 1100/1400 laufen lassen kann?


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, warum man 950/1250 nimmr wenn man das Teil auch auf 1100/1400 laufen lassen kann?


 
Ganz einfach, wenn man die Leistung nicht braucht und sowieso mehr als genug FPS hat, kann man doch logischerweise runter gehen mit dem Takt und Spannung.
Spart nicht nur Strom, sondern die Karte bleibt kühler und leiser. Solange die 60 FPS+ durchgehend erreicht werden bei einem 60Hz Monitor, kann man dies halt machen.
Kommt natürlich auch auf die ingame Settings an, wenn du da bereit bist, bissl was zu opfern, kann man noch weiter runter mit dem Takt.
Zu meinem Test oben... Hier mal eine Stufe weiter runter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man muss aber bedenken, dass die Grafiksettings bei Tomb Raider auf höchste stehen, dies sind nicht die maximal möglichen Grafiksettings, aber natürlich schon relativ hoch und sieht ganz gut aus.
FPS bewegten sich bei diesem Takt bei fast durchgehend 70+, also durchaus spielbar das Ganze, hinzu kommt, deutlich bessere Temps und eine leisere Karte und natürlich deutlich geringerer Verbrauch.
So kannst du dir halt deine jeweiligen Games nach deinem Geschmack optimieren, nur weil ein Porsche 320 km/h fahren kann, fährste doch nicht permanent mit dieser Geschwindigkeit 
Meist lagen bei diesen Settings, ingame nur 0,93V an, denk auch dran, je kühler die Karte, desto geringer der Verbrauch und selbst mit diesen Settings, ist man schneller wie mit einer GTX 770 oder R9 280X, welche ja auch nicht grad lahme Karten sind.


----------



## Performer81 (15. November 2014)

Also untertakten würde ich meine Graka auch nie,dafür hab ich nicht das Geld bezahlt, lieber@stock mit der Spannung runtergehen. Da verbrate ich die überflüssige Leistung lieber in hohe AA modi oder andere Bildqualifeatures.
AUsserdem das bissi Strom was man dadurch spart ist nicht der Rede wert und leise genug ist sie eh.


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Klar kann man machen, nur ich sehe da meist kaum einen Unterschied, wenn ich ein kleines bissl die Grafikdetails runter schraube und ob 100W+ geringerer Verbrauch nicht der Rede wert sind, 
muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Tut mal was für die Umwelt man 
Das gute ist, bei vielen Spielen, kannst du selbst runter getaktet auf max Details spielen, also zB mit 950/1250.

Eine weitere Sache ist, bei Leuten, die oft Videos schauen, lohnt sich eine Optimierung auch, teste es mal aus, optimiert mit TriXX auf 320/150 vs stock und schau mal 2 Filme an, lass alles mit GPU Z mitloggen und dann vergleich das Ganze. Bildquali in den Videos bleibt ja gleich, also warum unnötig "Sprit" verballern?

Eine weitere Sache ist, dass unsere Customkarten schon ab Werk gut sind, nur kann man die manuell auf ein ganz anderes Lvl heben.
Schau doch mal den Hype bzgl der neuen Maxwell Karten an, warum werden sie so sehr gelobt? Unter anderem wegen dem Verbrauch und der Temps, dies kannst du mit deiner Karte auch erreichen, 
da AMD ab Werk recht großzügig mit der Spannung umgeht, kann man da noch einiges rausholen, von dem her finde ich dies durchaus lohnenswert alles.

Würden unsere optimierten Karten in ein Review der diversen Tester gehen, wäre das Urteil, sehr sehr positiv, dann würde das Fazit folgendermaßen aussehen.

Fazit: AMD hat es geschafft, den Maxwell Karten Paroli zu bieten und liefert mit ihren neuen Karten einen starken Konkurrent, 
welcher nicht nur wenig verbraucht und kühl ist, sondern auch sehr leistungsstark und leise.
Somit verdient die neue AMD Karte unseren Gold Award und eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## DARPA (15. November 2014)

Yo, Undervolting rules. Seh ich genau so.
In meinem non Gaming Alltagsprofil sind alle Regler auf Anschlag links, bringt eigentlich nur Vorteile.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Yo, Undervolting rules. Seh ich genau so.
> In meinem non Gaming Alltagsprofil sind alle Regler auf Anschlag links, bringt eigentlich nur Vorteile.


 
AB-Regler?

Core Voltage & Power Limit auch?


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Na ohne wäre es kein undervolting 
Sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na ohne wäre es kein undervolting


 
Klaro, aber beide 1x komplett (bis zum Anschlag) nach links ? das wollte ich wissen


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Siehe oben. (abgesehen vom Lüfterspeed, da ist noch meine vorherige Einstellung gespeichert).

Problem ist, dass es beim AB nicht mehr weiter geht, mit Trixx geht es ab da noch weiter, also für alle die noch mehr wollen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Also ich will mir ein Profil für den 'normalen' Desktopbetrieb anlegen : Office, Web & Youtube

Da meinste dass ich mit 'alle-regler-1x-nach-links- gut bedient bin


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Klar, aber wie gesagt wenn du das max mögliche haben willst, brauchst du halt Trixx und stellst dort 320/150 ein und schaust halt, wie weit du mit der Spannung runter gehen kannst.
Bei mir klappt das mit -193mV, du hattest ja Probleme.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Jop - leider. War dann zu wenig xD

Werde mal das minimum von AB probieren


----------



## DARPA (15. November 2014)

Jup Duvar, genau so.
Wobei ich auch nur AB nutze, also ohne Trixx. Denn jede weitere Software ist eine weitere Fehlerquelle   (wie mir Avast Antivir diese Woche wieder bewiesen hat -.-)


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Jop dann vergleich mal die Werte bei GPU Z.

Hier mal die Werte vom TriXX @ min bei 320/150




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meist nehme ich aber auch die minimalen Einstellungen vom MSI Afterburner, weil so viel nehmen die sich nicht und ist immerhin besser wie @ stock.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Was ich nach wie vor suche ist die Möglichkeit den HW-Beschleuniger im 2D auszumachen.

Nutze Firefox und in Youtube, rechtklich, HW-B. deaktivieren bringt auch i-wie nichts.


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Nutz einfach ein Profil mit dem minimalen Settings vom Afterburner. Klar wird die Karte dann auch zu den dort angelegten Taktraten hochtakten beim Video gucken, aber es ist besser, wie wenn du gar nicht optimierst.
Ohne zu optimieren taktet meine Karte in Videos bis zu max 888MHz hoch. Schau halt wie warm deine Karte mit den min Einstellungen vom AB wird.


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

Meine Karte glaubt manchmal plötzlich, 146° zu haben. Ist nur ein ganz kurzer Spike, sichtbar in GPU-Z, aber dann drehen für den Moment auch die Lüfter voll auf... Sehr nervig. Hat das sonst jemand? Irgendwie hatte ich es bislang nur, wenn GPU-Z offen war, und ich schonmal Heaven laufen hatte. Sonst nie.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Meine Karte glaubt manchmal plötzlich, 146° zu haben. Ist nur ein ganz kurzer Spike, sichtbar in GPU-Z, aber dann drehen für den Moment auch die Lüfter voll auf... Sehr nervig. Hat das sonst jemand? Irgendwie hatte ich es bislang nur, wenn GPU-Z offen war, und ich schonmal Heaven laufen hatte. Sonst nie.



Nö noch nie


----------



## Gohrbi (15. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine? Wie viel Fan Speed im Idle?



... glaube außerhalb des Rennens. Mit morpheus und idle 30%.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. November 2014)

@Duvar

Wie viel sollte eine AMD Referenz Karte Untervolting schaffen
Stock Taktraten mit 947 / 1250 komme ich mit MSI Afterburner auf "nur" -62 mV
Falls ich den Speicher runtertakte auf 1100 MHZ sollte -150mV möglich sein
PS: Habe das Sapphire R9 290 AMD Referenz Design!

gerade mal den Speicher auf 1100 Mhz runtergeschraubt und sierh da mit 49% Lüfter und -100MV bleibt die GPU auf 91-92 Grad und hält den Takt
Mit Trixx sollte wohl gar ca. -150mV möglich sein und dann unter 90 Grad für die GPU und dann steht dem 1060 Mhz GPU Takt nix mehr im Wege!
Zwar nicht recht Leise, aber dennoch das Absenken der Speichertaktes bringt enormes UnterVolten und niegrigere Temperaturen mit sich!

@Duvar 
Mit was am Besten Testen, Valley läuft 3-fach gut durch
und unter IDLE noch KEINE Streifen durchgezogen!


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... glaube außerhalb des Rennens. Mit morpheus und idle 30%.


Willkommen im Club, meine ist im Idle aber auf 15% geregelt. Ergibt dann 200rpm oder so was in der Art


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> 
> Wie viel sollte eine AMD Referenz Karte Untervolting schaffen
> Stock Taktraten mit 947 / 1250 komme ich mit MSI Afterburner auf "nur" -62 mV
> ...


 
Da gibt es keine festen Werte, jede Karte ist anders
Hast du eig. noch keinen Hörsturz wegen dem Refernzdesing ?

In 5 Tagen werde ich endlich in den Genuss der R9 290 PCS+ kommen, hoffe sie hat kein Fiepen ^^


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Meine Karte glaubt manchmal plötzlich, 146° zu haben. Ist nur ein ganz kurzer Spike, sichtbar in GPU-Z, aber dann drehen für den Moment auch die Lüfter voll auf... Sehr nervig. Hat das sonst jemand? Irgendwie hatte ich es bislang nur, wenn GPU-Z offen war, und ich schonmal Heaven laufen hatte. Sonst nie.


 
Ist wegen Trixx, sehr nervig, kenne ich jedoch auch, einer der Gründe warum Trixx wohl komplett wegfällt, solange die das nicht updaten bzw fixen.

Atir meine macht auch nur -62mV bei 950/1250, aber im Vergleich zur VaporX oder PCS+, liegen bei uns auch geringere Spannungen an @ stock (glaub -25mV). 
Die nächste Station wäre bei 850/1100 bei -100mV bei mir beim Afterburner.
Teste mal, ob das bei dir läuft.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club, meine ist im Idle aber auf 15% geregelt. Ergibt dann 200rpm oder so was in der Art


 
... na jaaaa, 30% sind nicht raus zu hören. 15% mit was?


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

Noctua NF-F12. Warum so wenig? Weil ich es kann


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Atir geh mal bissl zocken etc und berichte uns von den Temp oder Lautstärkeverbesserungen, wenn du auf 850/1100 bei -100mV zockst, natürlich im vgl zu vorher.(stock oder -62mV bei 950/1250)
FPS Unterschiede wären auch interessant.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. November 2014)

@Duvar habe mal probiert... 850/1100 bei -81mV.  Schrecklich


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Reicht für viele Games @ Full HD  
-100mv net gepackt?


----------



## Gohrbi (15. November 2014)

... nee da habe ich beim Battlelog weiße Querstriche blitzuen gehabt.
Aber bei BF4 "ultra" und unter 1 V VCore schon beachtlich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist wegen Trixx, sehr nervig, kenne ich jedoch auch, einer der Gründe warum Trixx wohl komplett wegfällt, solange die das nicht updaten bzw fixen.
> 
> Atir meine macht auch nur -62mV bei 950/1250, aber im Vergleich zur VaporX oder PCS+, liegen bei uns auch geringere Spannungen an @ stock (glaub -25mV).
> Die nächste Station wäre bei 850/1100 bei -100mV bei mir beim Afterburner.
> Teste mal, ob das bei dir läuft.



Kann man nicht so verallgemeinern....Weil nicht Bei jedem der zb -50mv anlegt sind es zb dann 1,05v.....bei einen ist zb bei -50 dann 1,10v anliegend und bei den anderen dann bei -50 mv nur 1v.... Liegt halt am vdroop der GPU....auch bisl erkennbar am asic wert


----------



## Roundy (15. November 2014)

Liegen bei der tri-x nicht +25mV an?
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Man muss halt mit diversen Games testen.
Hier mal ein Vergleich.

850/1100 -100mV -30%PL Tomb Raider Benchmark (Qualität höchste, ist net max)
min FPS 52
max 86
avg 68,3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier die Werte, wenn ich alles @ Standard laufen lasse (1000/1300)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Min FPS 60/Max 92/ AVG 78,8


Hier bei 950/1250 bei -62mV -15%PL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



min 60
max 98
avg 77,2

Also wie man sieht, ist es so gut wie kaum lohnenswert @ stock mit 1000/1300 laufen zu lassen bei diesen Settings.
Einen größeren Unterschied gibt es jedoch, wenn man auf 850/1100 runter taktet, wobei selbst dies reicht, manche werden aber sicherlich wegen den minimalen 52 FPS, nicht zu diesem Profil greifen.
Mich persönlich stört es ehrlich gesagt nicht, durchaus sehr gut spielbar, vor allem bei Atir seiner Karte, wäre es vllt sehr sinnvoll, da Ref. Kühler.

Also meine Karte hat eine ASIC von 81,5, nur in der Regel liegen bei den höher betakteten Karten auch mehr Spannung an, wie zB bei der VaporX und PCS+, weil die gewährleisten müssen,  
dass auch alle Karten problemlos @ stock laufen, dass jetzt nun bei -50mV auch die gleiche Spannung anliegen sollte bei jedem, ist natürlich nicht korrekt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Man muss halt mit diversen Games testen.
> Hier mal ein Vergleich.
> 
> 850/1100 -100mV -30%PL Tomb Raider Benchmark (Qualität höchste, ist net max)
> ...



Ich zogge TR auf Max nur halt AA nicht auf Vollgas und das mit 980/1250MHz


----------



## Roundy (15. November 2014)

Und ich momentan gar nicht weil mein Kärtchen in der rma ist 
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

Meine Karte ist immer auf 1100/1400 +0mV +50% PT.
Mit dem Stock Bios waren das 1.09-1.17V schwankend (1110/1440 wäre maximal stabil gewesen bei der Spannung). Mit dem Tri-X Bios sind es konstante 1.10V und der selbe Max Takt stabil. Ich gehe halt etwas tiefer um sicher zu gehen.

Im Idle taktet sie recht zuverlässig runter, daher sehe ich keinen Sinn in einem weiter abgesenkten Profil. 300/150 sind eh nicht zu toppen


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Schaut mal hier @ Afterburner Minimum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



min 30
max 48
avg 40

Selbst so wäre das Game spielbar, nicht unter 30 FPS gedroppt  
Qualität immer noch höchste.

Auf 1100/1400:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



min 70
max 104
avg 86,9


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

Ich habe mal BF4 auf den AB min Settings gespielt, aus Versehen 

Hatte mit Mantle, alles Ultra, AA/Post-Zeugs total aus, 170% Skala, 45fps. Erstaunlich.


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

ebastler, natürlich sind 300/150 zu toppen, du musst ja nicht nur den Takt anschauen, sondern auch die anliegende Spannung.
Optimiert habe ich da 0,789V anliegen, schau mal was bei dir da anliegt @ stock, bei der idle Spannung.
Da haste sicherlich fast 200mV mehr anliegen @ stock und das spiegelt sich auch beim Verbrauch/Temps wieder, wenn du zB Videos schaust, glaub sind ca. 40W Unterschied dann.


----------



## DARPA (15. November 2014)

Außerdem haste die 300/150 nur im absoluten Ruhezustand. Vorallem der Speicher kennt ja nur ganz oder gar nicht. Und warum sollen beim Surfen oder YT 1400 MHz anliegen


----------



## Performer81 (15. November 2014)

Hier mal mein GPU-z log vom Tombraider Bench (alles max.) und 1100/1400/+25mv, 290 PCS+
Ist aber auch ein heftiger vdrop, unter Last liegen da 1,18V etwa an.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tomboqqj8.jpghttp://abload.de/img/tomboqqj8.jpg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. November 2014)

mit diesen Einstellungen zock ich TR


----------



## ATIR290 (15. November 2014)

Probiert mit Valley 
Dann auch Heaven 4.0

Ca. 10% geringer Frames, dafür 91-92 Grad Celsius und Lüfter maximal 43%
Takt stabil gehalten  
Poste dann einige Bilder:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=850-10003zs8t.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=850-1000vrm1und2a6sbf.jpg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> mit diesen Einstellungen zock ich TR


Wieso nur 2x SSAA?


----------



## Roundy (15. November 2014)

schau mal auf die tackis 
und 4xSSAA ist dann in UHD daddeln 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> mit diesen Einstellungen zock ich TR


 sorry meinte mit FXXA statt 2xSSAA ...habe ich ab 20:12Uhr erst gemert und von 2xSSAA auf FXAA gestellt

hier ein Stündchen TR

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Außerdem haste die 300/150 nur im absoluten Ruhezustand. Vorallem der Speicher kennt ja nur ganz oder gar nicht. Und warum sollen beim Surfen oder YT 1400 MHz anliegen


Meine hat aber interessanterweise fast immer 300 anliegen, die geht mir wirklich fast nie auf 1400 hoch im Idle...

Mein PC braucht knappe 70W im Idle, geht das echt noch viel tiefer?


----------



## Gohrbi (15. November 2014)

.. habe mal @stock und uv/uc verglichen.

sehr viel kühler und die FPS liegt auch um/über 60.


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Meine hat aber interessanterweise fast immer 300 anliegen, die geht mir wirklich fast nie auf 1400 hoch im Idle...
> 
> Mein PC braucht knappe 70W im Idle, geht das echt noch viel tiefer?


 
CPU undervolten, GPU undervolten, dann sollte noch was gehen.
Wegen den 300/150, sobald du anfängst zu surfen und zB Videos schaust, taktet die Karte hoch.
Meine CPU (4770K) läuft im Moment aber auch @ 4.2GHz bei 1.157V, das könnte man auch unter 1V drücken, aber dann müsste ich sicherlich so um die 3.8GHz max einstellen, selbst den RAM kann man undervolten 

Evga, mach mal Schatten lieber auf normal und die Schatten Auflösung auf hoch, solltest einen ordentlichen FPS Boost bekommen.

Das 850/1100 Profil, sollte eigentlich bei nicht so grafikhungrigen Games zum Einsatz kommen.
950/1250 sind eigentlich optimal zum Zocken jeglicher Games, da man sehr gute Leistung hat und noch ordentlich optimieren kann, meine stock Taktraten von 1000/1300 nutze ich nie.
Falls mir die 950/1250 nicht reichen, wird direkt auf 1100/1400 geswitcht, weil der Schritt von 950 auf 1000 einfach zu gering ist.

Alles gemaxt was geht, mit Schatten auf Ultra 4xSSAA etc

850/1100 = min 27,2/ max 48/ avg 37,4

950/1250 = min 31/ max 56/ avg 42,4

1100/1400 = min 35/ max 60/ avg 48,1

Nur Schatten auf normal gestellt, Rest wie oben:

1100/1400 = min 42/ max 68/ avg 54,4

950/1250 = min 38/ max 58/ avg 47,6

850/1100 = min 34/ max 54/ avg 42,7


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> CPU undervolten, GPU undervolten, dann sollte noch was gehen.
> Wegen den 300/150, sobald du anfängst zu surfen und zB Videos schaust, taktet die Karte hoch.
> Meine CPU (4770K) läuft im Moment aber auch @ 4.2GHz bei 1.157V, das könnte man auch unter 1V drücken, aber dann müsste ich sicherlich so um die 3.8GHz max einstellen, selbst den RAM kann man undervolten
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp aber ich komme so nie unter 50fps...also lasse ich es so für TR Top und ich höre null :0)


----------



## Roundy (15. November 2014)

Also die 850 merkst dann aber schon deutlich oder?
37 avg stell ich mir nicht so schön vor 
Btw schau mal auf deinen counter.
Gruß


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

n'abend !

Bin der Sache nun auf den Grund gegangen.
Wenn meine Karte on stock läuft, erreicht sie auf YT (FHD) 60°

Wenn ich aber die HW-Beschleunigung direkt in YT ausmache, bin ich bei knapp 52°

& wenn ich die Karte dann per AB maximal untertakte:

Core V. 0 | PL +0 | Core Clock 515 MHz | Memory Clock 700 MHz --> erreiche ich *konstante *49° auf YT
& im idle dann 42° bei 30% Luffi [ man hört keinen unterschied zwischen 20 oder 30 Prozent! ]

Kann mann das so lassen oder geht da noch was? 


*noch was* : kann es bloß Einbildung sein oder stimmt es, dass YT-Videos bei ausgeschalteter HW-Beschleunigung zu ruckeln scheinen?


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Hier mal nochmal die Ergebnisse, damit wir nicht zurück blättern müssen 

Alles gemaxt was geht, mit Schatten auf Ultra 4xSSAA etc

850/1100 = min 27,2/ max 48/ avg 37,4

950/1250 = min 31/ max 56/ avg 42,4

1100/1400 = min 35/ max 60/ avg 48,1


Nur Schatten auf normal gestellt, Rest wie oben:

1100/1400 = min 42/ max 68/ avg 54,4

950/1250 = min 38/ max 58/ avg 47,6

850/1100 = min 34/ max 54/ avg 42,7

Schon beachtlich, was Schatten auf Ultra ausmacht.


Schatten normal 2x SSAA, rest maxed

850/1100 = min 42/ max 62 / avg 52,7

950/1250 = min 46/ max 72/ avg 59,2

1100/1400 = min 54/ max 82/ avg 67,5


Hier die Werte mit Schatten normal und FXAA http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1191.html#post6962363
Welches Setting und welches Profil würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## ATIR290 (15. November 2014)

So, gerade Heaven 4.0 ganze 25 Minuten laufen lassen
Settings:  850 / 1100  
Minus 100 mV Untervolting

Temperatur 92 Grad, ganz kurz mal 93 Grad
Lüfter maximal 41-42%, Lüfter auf AUTO Belassen !!
Geräusch Recht Leise bis nicht störend
Gehäuselüfter auf 65%

Ca. 10-12% Geringere Frames als Stock 947 / 1250
Da braucht es aber 49% Lüfterspeed und Takt nicht ganz gehalten!


----------



## der-andyman (15. November 2014)

Hi Leute, ich bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen und habe da so einige Fragen:
1. Ich habe mir jetzt eine PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 bestellt, diese soll ja gut sein hörte ich. 
Stimmt es denn, dass es die nur noch in einer neuen Revision gibt, wo es vom Referenz Design abweicht? Oder ist das Glück, welche Revision man da bekommt?

2. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass mittels BIOS Flash man deaktivierte Shader Einheiten wiederbeleben kann, somit hätte man eine 290X zu günstigem Preis geschossen, stimmt das? Wenn ja, welches BIOS muss ich da nehmen?

3. Ich weiß, die Karte wird sich auch weiter Overclocken lassen (vor allem, weil ich WaKü habe), gibt es da ein gutes TUT? Ich meine ok, die Karte hat schon 1040 MHz, aber ich will die 1100 Grenze knacken und vielleicht lässt sich ja sogar noch Spannung senken ;D


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Atir, haste mal die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert und was gutes drauf gespachtelt?

andy, Biosflash ist pures Glück, jetzt noch eine flashbare (zur 290X) zu bekommen ist sehr sehr selten, denke zu 99% wird dies nicht hinhauen.
Tutorial sind doch wir hier 
Wegen der Revison  ob deine Wasserkühlung problemlos klappt  da musste mal Pseudo fragen.


----------



## Roundy (15. November 2014)

der-andyman schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen und habe da so einige Fragen:
> 1. Ich habe mir jetzt eine PowerColor PCS+ R9 290 bestellt, diese soll ja gut sein hörte ich.
> Stimmt es denn, dass es die nur noch in einer neuen Revision gibt, wo es vom Referenz Design abweicht? Oder ist das Glück, welche Revision man da bekommt?



die wahrscheinlichkeit für die neue revision ist deutlich höher, kannst aber immer noch ne alte bekommen.



der-andyman schrieb:


> 2. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass mittels BIOS Flash man deaktivierte Shader Einheiten wiederbeleben kann, somit hätte man eine 290X zu günstigem Preis geschossen, stimmt das? Wenn ja, welches BIOS muss ich da nehmen?



hier auch wieder glückssache, kannst auslese mit hwinfo, wenn sie freischaltbar sein sollte, immer das aktuellste bios 
zur not auch mal powercolor anschreiben oder hier nachfagen.



der-andyman schrieb:


> 3. Ich weiß, die Karte wird sich auch weiter Overclocken lassen (vor allem, weil ich WaKü habe), gibt es da ein gutes TUT? Ich meine ok, die Karte hat schon 1040 MHz, aber ich will die 1100 Grenze knacken und vielleicht lässt sich ja sogar noch Spannung senken ;D




also dass die wakü auf die karte passt hast du abgekärt?
hast du schonmal oc'ed?
ansonsten schau dir hier vllt mal den ersten teil von an, wichtig auch die warnhinweise 

Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. November 2014)

hier mein Ergebnis wie oben beschrieben alles max und FXAA


----------



## ATIR290 (15. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Atir, haste mal die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert und was gutes drauf gespachtelt?
> 
> andy, Biosflash ist pures Glück, jetzt noch eine flashbare (zur 290X) zu bekommen ist sehr sehr selten, denke zu 99% wird dies nicht hinhauen.
> Tutorial sind doch wir hier
> Wegen der Revison  ob deine Wasserkühlung problemlos klappt  da musste mal Pseudo fragen.


 
Nein, Wärmeleitpaste NOCH NICHT gewechselt  
Wieviel sollte dies bringen, 5 Grad geringe Temperaturen, also Leiser, sprich Lüfter kann langsamer drehen.
Werde die Karte aber eh in 2 bis 3 Monaten gegen R9 390(X) wechseln.


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

WLP kostet doch net viel Mensch, das lohnt sich total, vor allem bei dem Kühler den du da hast, Gott weiß, was für eine Zementmischung dort drunter ist.
Paar Schrauben lösen, alles reinigen und neue Paste drauf und ab gehts 

Schatten auf Normal Evga, dann haste min über 60, schau doch erstmal ob du einen Unterschied siehst


----------



## der-andyman (15. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> die wahrscheinlichkeit für die neue revision ist deutlich höher, kannst aber immer noch ne alte bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also, es gibt sowohl für die "alte" Revision, als auch für die neue Revision einen WaKü, das habe ich schon abgeklärt.

Nur weiß ich nicht so genau, wie ich mittels HWInfo rausbekommen soll, ob es freischaltbar ist??


----------



## Roundy (15. November 2014)

mal bitte durchlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> WLP kostet doch net viel Mensch, das lohnt sich total, vor allem bei dem Kühler den du da hast, Gott weiß, was für eine Zementmischung dort drunter ist.
> Paar Schrauben lösen, alles reinigen und neue Paste drauf und ab gehts
> 
> Schatten auf Normal Evga, dann haste min über 60, schau doch erstmal ob du einen Unterschied siehst



Ob nun 60 oder 55fps @dropp merkt man eh nett  aber ich werde es mal testen :0)


----------



## ATIR290 (15. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> WLP kostet doch net viel Mensch, das lohnt sich total, vor allem bei dem Kühler den du da hast, Gott weiß, was für eine Zementmischung dort drunter ist.
> Paar Schrauben lösen, alles reinigen und neue Paste drauf und ab gehts
> 
> Schatten auf Normal Evga, dann haste min über 60, schau doch erstmal ob du einen Unterschied siehst


 
Nun gut, werde wohl mal probieren.
Doch wie wieviel sollte dies mindestens bringen in etwa.
Oder doch nur 1-2 Grad mindere Temperaturen?


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Atir, noch was für dich Zusammenfassung und Fazit - AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test: Wärmeleitpasten-Tuning und Effizienz-Check
Bedenke auch, dass die dort nicht undervoltet haben, aber der Unterschied schon merklich vorhanden ist.
Lies dir den Test ruhig komplett durch. 

Acquista gelid extreme | Confronta prezzi e offerte di gelid extreme con Kelkoo


----------



## Roundy (15. November 2014)

naja das kommt halt drauf an was da im moment drauf ist... kann 10, aber auch nur 5°C bringen... probieren geht über studieren.
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (15. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> mal bitte durchlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html
> Gruß


 
ohne Karte demontieren kann man auch rausfinden ob sie freischaltbar ist:

The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread


----------



## Roundy (15. November 2014)

schau mal auf den zweiten post im fred von duvar 
da wirds auch nochmal erklärt
Gruß


----------



## Dr. med iziner (15. November 2014)

Ich hab meine R9 290 mal auch UV/UC. Momentan bin ich bei 950Mhz/1200Mhz bei -50mV. Allerdings nicht 100%ig stabil. Einmal ist der Bildschirm schwarz geworden. Ich denke um weiter runter zu gehen muss der Speicher noch weiter runter. Oder was meint ihr?

Was mir allerdings auf gefallen ist als ich mit 950/1200Mhz BF4 gespielt habe, ist auch die CPU-Auslastung gesunken. Aber warum? Die max. FPS sind in BF4 auf 61 gesetzt.


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Jop der Speicher ist zuständig für den Blackscreen, aber dass der schon so früh ansetzt, hmm, wobei BF4 ist sehr sehr allergisch.


----------



## Roundy (15. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Ich hab meine R9 290 mal auch UV/UC. Momentan bin ich bei 950Mhz/1200Mhz bei -50mV. Allerdings nicht 100%ig stabil. Einmal ist der Bildschirm schwarz geworden. Ich denke um weiter runter zu gehen muss der Speicher noch weiter runter. Oder was meint ihr?
> 
> Was mir allerdings auf gefallen ist als ich mit 950/1200Mhz BF4 gespielt habe, ist auch die CPU-Auslastung gesunken. Aber warum? Die max. FPS sind in BF4 auf 61 gesetzt.


 
na weil jetzt durch den niedrigeren takt eher die graka limitiert, und die 61fps vllt nicht immer erreicht werden...
Gruß


----------



## Dr. med iziner (15. November 2014)

Doch, die 61 FPS werden erreicht in BF4. Spiel läuft auch flussig.. In BF4 hatte ich auch keine Abstürze. Nur in Windows.


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2014)

Also ein idle Memory Problem, dies haben wir aber alle.
Teste mal mit 1100 Speichertakt und schau, ob deine Wunsch FPS erreicht werden, dann kannste vermutlich weiter runter mit der Spannung.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (15. November 2014)

Danke. Werde ich testen. Der Speicher machte bei 1250Mhz und -50mV schon zu.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Danke. Werde ich testen. Der Speicher machte bei 1250Mhz und -50mV schon zu.



Ist bei mir auch...brauche für 24/7 mit 1250mhz -44mv......schon seit Monaten stable


----------



## Thaiminater (16. November 2014)

Kann mir jmd helfen in Bf4 hab ich so alle 30 sekunden nen ich würds mal als nachladereuckler sehen
Kann mir jmd sagen was das problem sein könnte ?
Lg Thomas


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (16. November 2014)

Ich habe die *R9 290 (Ohne X)* und Sie ist mit Wasserkühlung. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie hoch man die ca. Takten kann ? Also Hoch aber auf der sicheren Seite. 

Momentan habe ich im Catalyst Crontrol Center folgende Werte:
Leistungsgrenzeinstellung: 0% (Was auch immer das sein soll)
Einstellungen für die GPU-Taktrate: 16,1%
Takteinstellung für Hochleistungsspeicher: 1300Mhz
Ziel GPU Temperatur: 95°C (Dürfte aber bei einer Wakü egal sein)
Maximale Lüftergeschwindigkeit: 47% (Dürfte auch egal sein mit einer Wakü)

Jemand einen anderen Tipp ? 

Grüße Chris


----------



## Roundy (16. November 2014)

ElDiablo1985 schrieb:


> Ich habe die R9 290 (Ohne X) und Sie ist mit Wasserkühlung. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie hoch man die ca. Takten kann ? Also Hoch aber auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Momentan habe ich im Catalyst Crontrol Center folgende Werte:
> Leistungsgrenzeinstellung: 0% (Was auch immer das sein soll)
> ...



Erstmal den afterburner nehmen und dann mit gpu-z schauen dass du 24/7 nicht über 1.25V gehst die temps sollten egal sein, natürlich trotzdem mal drauf achten. Und dann schauen was sie mit der spannung schafft.
Die spannung nur so wegen der eletromigration, kannst auch 1.3V geben würd uch aber nich 24/7 laufen lassen wollen.
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (16. November 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd helfen in Bf4 hab ich so alle 30 sekunden nen ich würds mal als nachladereuckler sehen
> Kann mir jmd sagen was das problem sein könnte ?
> Lg Thomas


Mantle? Wenn ja, wechsel mal auf DX.
mit Mantle hatte ich alle 1-2min auch kurze Ruckler und Drops auf ca. 35fps.
Sonst war ich ausnahmslos immer im 62fps lock. Seit dem Wechsel auf DX ists weg.


----------



## Rabauke (16. November 2014)

Hätte mal eine kurze Frage- hab hier gerade ne Gigabyte 290 oc, und hab sie mal bisschen getestet (nicht übertaktet, nur Benchmarks laufen lassen und dabei hauptsächlich mal die Leistungsaufnahme beobachtet)
Dabei habe ich auch mal zwischen den zwei Bios Versionen gewechselt, dabei viel mir auf das sie in drei Tests (BF4, BF3, 3D Mark 13) im Silent Modus mehr verbrauchte als im "lauten" Modus. In BF3 und 4 waren es zwischen 40-50 Watt. Kann das sein? Im Silent Modus wurde die Karte auch deutlich wärmer, kann das damit zusammen hängen? Gemessen wurde mit einem Steckdosenmessgerät.


----------



## BertB (16. November 2014)

höhere temperatur führt schon zu höherem verbrauch
40-50 watt ist viel, obs allein daran liegt? vermutlich


----------



## Rabauke (16. November 2014)

Das wäre interessant- hab hier momentan das Vergnügen die 290 und eine GTX780 hier zu haben, und die Karten sind eigentlich völlig gleichwertig. Nur der Verbrauch der 290 ist höher (wobei auf die knapp 7€ im Jahr...)
Da ich die Karte aber mit Wasser kühlen würde wäre da evtl. kein großer unterschied beim Verbrauch.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. November 2014)

huhu gibt es einen Bioseditor für die r9 290 ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. November 2014)

ElDiablo1985 schrieb:


> Ich habe die *R9 290 (Ohne X)* und Sie ist mit Wasserkühlung. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie hoch man die ca. Takten kann ? Also Hoch aber auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Momentan habe ich im Catalyst Crontrol Center folgende Werte:
> Leistungsgrenzeinstellung: 0% (Was auch immer das sein soll)
> ...


Schau einfach was machbar ist. Unter Wasser kannst du ruhig die Peitsche auspacken. 


RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> huhu gibt es einen Bioseditor für dir r9 290 ?


Nein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. November 2014)

hier mal meine Einstellungen also max ausser halt FXAA statt SSAA

hier mit 750/1100mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier mit 980/1250mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier mit 1000/1300mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier mit 1040/1350mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hier mit 1030/1400mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








hier mit 1100/1400mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier mit 1150/1500mhz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mit 1200/1500mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (16. November 2014)

Ich bin auch gerade mit meiner neuen Karte am rumspielen. Wie ist denn der interne Tombraider Benchmark @max. vom Anspruch her einzuschätzen? Harmlos, durchschnitt oder fast schon worst case?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. November 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade mit meiner neuen Karte am rumspielen. Wie ist denn der interne Tombraider Benchmark @max. vom Anspruch her einzuschätzen? Harmlos, durchschnitt oder fast schon worst case?



Mit 4xSSAA mit Max oc gerade so flüssig


----------



## Rolk (16. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mit 4xSSAA mit Max oc gerade so flüssig


 
Nein, ich meine wie gut lassen sich damit Instabilitäten feststellen?


----------



## Roundy (16. November 2014)

worst case, der ist sehr empfindlich...
schlimmer als bf wenn man evga trauen darf 


			
				Pseudo schrieb:
			
		

> Schau einfach was machbar ist. Unter Wasser kannst du ruhig die Peitsche auspacken.


naja das problem ist hier dann ja auch weniger die temp als die elektromigration.
also mehr als 1.25-1.3V würd ich nicht geben.
Gruß


----------



## Rolk (16. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> worst case, der ist sehr empfindlich...
> schlimmer als bf wenn man evga trauen darf


 
Danke, das hört man gerne. Dann scheine ich schon mal keine Montagskarte erwischt zu haben. 

Nur zum Temps testen ist er wohl zu kurz, aber man kann ihn ja auch ein paar mal direkt hintereinander starten.



Edit:
Hier mal mein aktueller Stand mit einer Powercolor R9 290 PCS+. Integrierter Benchmark von Tomb Raider @max.

45% Fan Speed
-37mV (=1,086V)
1100 MHz GPU Takt
Default RAM Takt

GPU Temp: max. 73 °C
VRM1 Temp: max. 81 °C
VRM2 Temp: max. 66 °C

Ich habe den Benchmark 6 oder 7 mal unmittelbar nacheinander laufen lassen, damit die Temps auch für normales zocken repräsentabel sind. Soweit alles stabil. Mit 20-30 MHZ mehr GPU Takt oder weniger Spannung machen sich erste schwarz blitzende Artefakte bemerkbar.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. November 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Danke, das hört man gerne. Dann scheine ich schon mal keine Montagskarte erwischt zu haben.
> 
> Nur zum Temps testen ist er wohl zu kurz, aber man kann ihn ja auch ein paar mal direkt hintereinander starten.
> 
> ...



Richtig....Ist bei mir auchso mit den schwarzen Artefakten....
Am besten kannste mit TR und BF4 und Crysis3 auf stabi prüfen.


----------



## ATIR290 (16. November 2014)

Metro Last Light Benchmark mit 850 / 1100
Lüfter um die 40 bis max. kurz 42%
850 / 1100 wird stets gehalten:

Hier die Benchmarks:
Bitte wer kann die Bilder "Richtig" anzeigen lassen
oder was muss ich auswählen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (16. November 2014)

also im [ img ] bildurl [ /img ] eingeben... funktioniert aber nicht wirklich in letzter zeit, versuchs mal mit [ imgl ] bildurl [ /imgl ] aber nur wenn kein text mehr danach kommt.
Gruß
Edit: hier die Bilder:



			
				ATIR290 schrieb:
			
		

> Metro Last Light Benchmark mit 850 / 1100
> Lüfter um die 40 bis max. kurz 42%
> 850 / 1100 wird stets gehalten:
> 
> Hier die Benchmarks:


----------



## ATIR290 (16. November 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Roundy (16. November 2014)

Immer wieder gern 
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2014)

Habe auch mal mit 850/1100 laufen lassen, aber unsere Ergebnisse unterscheiden sich schon stark, habe ich iwas falsch eingestellt?
Meine CPU läuft übrigens auch @ 1V undervolted @ stock (4770k). Ist der Unterschied wegen der CPU vllt?
Warum steht bei dir Tesselation not supported?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (16. November 2014)

naja so groß unterscheidet ihr euch nicht, wenn er im hintergrund noch was laufen hatte oder so, ka was er ja sonst noch für hardware hat 
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (16. November 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Danke, das hört man gerne. Dann scheine ich schon mal keine Montagskarte erwischt zu haben.
> 
> Nur zum Temps testen ist er wohl zu kurz, aber man kann ihn ja auch ein paar mal direkt hintereinander starten.
> 
> ...




HAb dasselbe spielchen mal bei mir gemacht, allerdings bei 1050/1250 mehr ging nicht mit -37. Auch mit 45% Lüfterspeed. Bin da aber nicht über 64 Grad GPU und 65 vrms rausgekommen. Die PCS+ mag es besonders wenn sie kühle Lüft von aussen bekommen, z.B per Seitenlüfter. Bei mir ist -37 übrigens immernoch 1,14V.


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> naja so groß unterscheidet ihr euch nicht, wenn er im hintergrund noch was laufen hatte oder so, ka was er ja sonst noch für hardware hat
> Gruß


 
Wat? Schau mal seine Drops an bzw min FPS, die AVG FPS sind auch fast 20% niedriger bei ihm, max FPS auch deutlich niedriger, hinzu kommt, dass Tesselationsproblem. 
Was haste für eine CPU Atir?

Teste mal bitte folgendes Atir, lade dir das hier runter http://www.lucashale.com/timer-resolution/ (linke Seite die kostenlose Version).
Starte den Rechner neu, nach dem Neustart geht direkt ein mini Fenster auf, dort klickst du auf Maximum und minimierst das Ganze (Achtung minimieren und nicht schließen, muss geöffnet bleiben das Tool)
Danach starte mal den Benchmark erneut und poste bitte die Ergebnisse.

Hier steht, wie du das ganze installierst etc, am besten mach direkt Punkt 6 und halt Punkt 9, oder gleich alle http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...mierungs-guide-win-7-und-8-a.html#post6456536


----------



## Roundy (16. November 2014)

ja gut die drops klar, aber die 4 fps unterschied 
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2014)

5 FPS und das sind ca 15% Unterschied 
Davon mal abgesehen, sind die min FPS weitaus wichtiger, denn die zeigen, ob ein Game flüssig läuft oder nicht.
Also weder max/avg FPS, sondern die min FPS sind die wichtigsten, was nutzt ein Game mit AVG 60, aber mit permanent Rucklern auf 9 FPS zB.
Die Kurve bei ihm sieht absolut nicht gesund aus, wenn ich mir die Anzahl der Linien die nach unten führen anschaue, hoffentlich kann man das minimieren mit dem von mir geposteten Thread.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wat? Schau mal seine Drops an bzw min FPS, die AVG FPS sind auch fast 20% niedriger bei ihm, max FPS auch deutlich niedriger, hinzu kommt, dass Tesselationsproblem.
> Was haste für eine CPU Atir?
> 
> Teste mal bitte folgendes Atir, lade dir das hier runter Timer Resolution « Lucas Hale (linke Seite die kostenlose Version).
> ...



er har doch eine höhere Auflösung :o)


----------



## Roundy (16. November 2014)

ja ok du hast recht  
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> er har doch eine höhere Auflösung :o)


 
Ich weiß nicht wie weit das ins Gewicht fällt 16/10 vs 16/9. Müsste man mal untersuchen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie weit das ins Gewicht fällt 16/10 vs 16/9. Müsste man mal untersuchen.


Nicht großartig. Er hat ja nur 120 Pixel mehr.


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2014)

Laut meiner schnellen Recherche, können durchaus ca 10% Differenz entstehen bei den FPS.
Dies erklärt jedoch nicht die massiven Drops, iwas muss an seiner CPU nicht stimmen, vllt AMD CPU?
Grafikkarte hat ja den selben Takt gehabt und denke mal seine Referenz  Karte wird 850/1100 mit -100mV gehalten haben.


----------



## BertB (16. November 2014)

naja, es ist, wie 9:10,
also ~11% weniger pixel


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. November 2014)

ich habe noch 750/1100mhz bei meinen Benches zwei Seiten vorher dazu geklammert 

wenn ihr noch andere Taktis wollt , sagt Bescheid


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ich habe noch 750/1100mhz bei meinen Benches zwei Seiten vorher dazu geklammert
> 
> wenn ihr noch andere Taktis wollt , sagt Bescheid


 
Thx, wie machste die screenshots? Wenn ich per F12 Taste mache und im Steamordner gucke, wird mir aber der MSI AB ingame nicht mehr angezeigt auf den Bildern.
Per Druck Taste und anschließendem einfügen in Paint habe ich nur nen Blackscreen 
Was ist des Rätsels Lösung?


----------



## Rolk (16. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> HAb dasselbe spielchen mal bei mir gemacht, allerdings bei 1050/1250 mehr ging nicht mit -37. Auch mit 45% Lüfterspeed. Bin da aber nicht über 64 Grad GPU und 65 vrms rausgekommen. Die PCS+ mag es besonders wenn sie kühle Lüft von aussen bekommen, z.B per Seitenlüfter. Bei mir ist -37 übrigens immernoch 1,14V.


 
Ich bin kein Experte, aber für eine R9 290*X* sind das doch Traumtemperaturen? Oder hast du den Bench nur einmal laufen lassen? Dann liege ich mit meinen Temps ähnlich, aber ich hatte ja eine Dauerschleife laufen um die Karte "vorzuheizen" 
Seitenlüfter gibts bei mir keine, auch keine Option zum einbau. Im Boden ist aber ein langsam drehender Lüfter verbaut der Aussenluft Richtung Grafikkarte schaufelt.


----------



## Euda (16. November 2014)

@*Duvar*: Ein entsprechendes Shortcut kannst du direkt per 'Screenshots'-Tab in den Afterburner-Settings zuweisen 



			
				performer81 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist -37 übrigens immernoch 1,14V.



Ist das der Durchschnitt, ein Peak-Wert oder eine 'typische' Spannung beim Auslesen per GPU-Z/AB?


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2014)

Hier mal 850/1100 mit Evga Settings. (0,922V)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




950/1250 (0,984V-1V)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Genutzte Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Performer81 (16. November 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Experte, aber für eine R9 290*X* sind das doch Traumtemperaturen? Oder hast du den Bench nur einmal laufen lassen? Dann liege ich mit meinen Temps ähnlich, aber ich hatte ja eine Dauerschleife laufen um die Karte "vorzuheizen"
> Seitenlüfter gibts bei mir keine, auch keine Option zum einbau. Im Boden ist aber ein langsam drehender Lüfter verbaut der Aussenluft Richtung Grafikkarte schaufelt.



Nein 6 mal direkt hintereinander, hab grad wieder das 290 Bios drauf. DIe 290X heizt aber auch nicht mehr.



Euda schrieb:


> Ist das der Durchschnitt, ein Peak-Wert oder eine 'typische' Spannung beim Auslesen per GPU-Z/AB?



TYpische Spannung, Afterburner zeigt das im Verlauf an, laut GPU-Z jedoch ~1,12V.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Thx, wie machste die screenshots? Wenn ich per F12 Taste mache und im Steamordner gucke, wird mir aber der MSI AB ingame nicht mehr angezeigt auf den Bildern.
> Per Druck Taste und anschließendem einfügen in Paint habe ich nur nen Blackscreen
> Was ist des Rätsels Lösung?



Mit AB unter Einstellungen....kannst eine Taste zuweisen und auch sagen wo er es speichern soll


----------



## DARPA (16. November 2014)

Musste heute feststellen, dass bei meiner PCS mindestens ein Lüfter so kratzende Schleifgeräusche macht. 

Ab 40% Umdrehungen ist es gut zu hören, klingt vom Geräusch ähnlich wie ne HDD beim Laden.
Es ist zwar noch nicht aufdringlich laut, aber besser wirds ja auch nicht werden.  Werde sie daher einschicken.


----------



## iPlutonium (16. November 2014)

Hat meine HD 7950 Pcs+ auch gehabt dieses kratzende Geräusch, Naja heute war der total Ausfall, geht zurück nach Mindfactory, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der R9 290 Msi Gaming und kann mir die erläutern was die Schwächen und die Stärken der Karte sind.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (16. November 2014)

Bei meiner liegen bei +50mV lt. GPU-Z 1.25V an. Bei +13mV aber immer noch 1.234V. Kann das sein?


----------



## ATIR290 (16. November 2014)

@Duvar

Habe i5 4670K auf Stock laufen, also KEIN OC
zudem höhere Auflösung, auch bei Ryse bin ich immer im 30 fps Bereich bei 1,5-fach SSAA


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2014)

Hmmm der i5 4670k sollte besser abgehen, weiß auch net woran das liegt.
Vllt mal die Tuning Tricks von Martin testen, habe ja den Link gepostet.

Mal was anderes, wegen euren hohen Spannungen, mir ist das immer noch ein Rätsel, warum bei mir so wenig angelegt wird.
Hier mal TR Bench mit +100mV und +50% PL (1175/1650)
Max Spannung war 1.234, aber während des runs permanent unterhalb von 1,15V. (Im Menü gings kurz auf 1.23V hoch)
Dieses Setting ist übrigens net gamestable, da muss ich schon runter auf 1150 - 1165MHz Coretakt.
Zwar wird der Benchmarkrun so locker gepackt, aber nach paar Minuten Gameplay würden Artefakte auftreten. (nicht wegen dem hohen Speichertakt, habs schon getestet)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Performer81 (16. November 2014)

Eben ist mein PC einfach ausgegangen während BF4 und dann gleich wieder an. Das war mit Standardtakt ohne Spannungsveränderung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal 850/1100 mit Evga Settings. (0,922V)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




irgendetwas kann da nett stimmen...du hast mit weniger takt mehr punkte wie ich


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2014)

@ performer Was haste für ein Netzteil?


Hier mal 1165/1650, samt GPU Z screen. Achtet net auf die MSI AB max Werte, das läuft ja die ganze Zeit neben her und hab auch höhere Taktraten getestet, 
also nicht wundern, warum die max Werte von GPU Z nicht mit denen vom AB übereinstimmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Evga: Die Settings habe ich ja gepostet. Vllt liegt es an dem Windowstuning, welches ich angewandt habe. Musst das mal testen.
Ausserdem sind deine AVG FPS leicht höher im Vgl von meinen 950/1250 vs deinen 980/1250

Mein letzter Run knackt deine 1200MHz ja auch mit nur 1165MHz (bei den min FPS, avg biste immerhin noch 0,9 FPS vor), aber dafür habe ich halt 1650MHz Speichertakt anliegen 
Viel lernen du musst junger Padawan


----------



## Performer81 (17. November 2014)

Bei mir liegen @+100mv deutlich mehr an:
Tomb Raider Bench max+4SSAA

[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=tombraiderncsw1.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Ich kann dir ja mal +200mV run zeigen mit Trixx, wenn du willst, denke selbst dann knacke ich net deine Spannung.
Verstehe auch net, warum das so ist bei meiner Karte, was ja an sich was gutes ist.


----------



## Performer81 (17. November 2014)

Real liegen aber trotzdem nur so 1,23 an, der vdrop ist heftig.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Grad getestet, bei mir lagen 1.297V maximal an.
Vrm Temps sind dann aber net mehr zu halten, hab nach paar runs 111°C gesehn (vrm 1) 
Wirklich mehr FPS bekomme ich so auch net.

Iwann trifft man halt eine Wand, wo es sich einfach net mehr lohnt wegen 2 FPS mehr, die Spannung so dermaßen zu erhöhen.
Meine Wand beginnt ab 1165MHz Coretakt und 1650MHz Speichertakt, von dem her kann jeder, dessen Karte 1150MHz mitmacht eigentlich glücklich sein, 
vor allem sind dann die Temps noch im Rahmen (unter Luft) und der Verbrauch und die Temperatur steht in keinem Verhältnis, wenn ich auf 1200MHz gehe.


----------



## Performer81 (17. November 2014)

Also BF4 kann ich mit 1200/1400 und etwas über +150mv zocken, real liegen dann ~ 1,29V an. Temps sind dann kein Problem mit AUTo-Lüftersteuerung. GPU etwas über 70, vrms ~80. HAb aber 2 freilieggende SPawas bei mir weiss nicht wie heiss die werden und ob die überhaupt einen Messfühler haben, deshalb trau ich mich das garnichtmehr so.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=h3paqctj6uod.jpghttp://abload.de/img/h3paqctj6uod.jpg

Überleg schon die ganze Zeit was ich da sinnvoll machen kann und ob es wirklich nötig ist.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Also ich konnte soweit ich weiß BF4 so net zocken, hatte bei mir total empfindlich reagiert. (So lange her, dass ich mal BF4 gespielt hab).

Aber hier schau mal, was ich meine. Es lohnt sich ab einem gewissen Punkt einfach net mehr, du ballerst zwar mehr Takt und mehr Spannung, aber es kommt kaum was bei rum je nach Game.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So ca 1150MHz sind optimal mMn, der Unterschied zwischen zB 1100/1500 zu 1150/1500 ist glaub ich höher wie der Unterschied von 1150 zu 1200 Coretakt.
Das geile ist, ich persönlich spiele fast nur @ 950/1250 oder 850/1100, mir reicht das für alles und es muss net immer alles gemaxt sein bei den Grafiksettings, weil man einfach kaum einen Unterschied sieht, wenn man die Settings minimalst runter dreht, was heisst kaum, ich sehe ehrlich gesagt NULL Unterschied  Vllt bin ich auch schon zu alt, oder muss zum Augenarzt 

Der Punkt ist, man sollte nicht einfach blind den maximal möglichen Takt draufballern weil man es kann (meiner Meinung nach), sondern je nach Game schauen, wo liegt der sweet spot, ab wann fängt es an exponentiell zu steigen (Verbrauch), ab welchem Takt ist die FPS Ausbeute nicht mehr lohnenswert zu der Spannung die man dafür anlegen muss.
Bestes Beispiel haben wir ja jetzt bei Tomb Raider gesehen, wegen 2-3 Fps durchschnittlich mehr soll ich 100mV mehr anlegen und die Temps hochjagen???
Nee nee, das geht ja mal gar nicht, viel zu schade um die Hardware, jetzt abgesehen vom Stromverbrauch, dann noch Lüfter lauter drehen lassen usw, da bekomme ich glatt ne Krise.
Drauf geschissen auf die 2-3 Fps mehr, zumindest sehe ich das so. Die 2-3 Fps retten dich auch net mehr, wenn die Karte anfängt zu limitieren, von dem her passt das schon so.

Anderes Beispiel ist Crysis 3, wenn ich da alles wirklich alles was geht auf max stelle, ist die Karte zu lahm, selbst wenn ich die auf ca 1200MHz laufen lasse, ergo muss ich eine Stufe runter bei den Settings.
So, nun ist die Karte aber zu schnell mit 1200MHz, also wieder runter mit dem Takt, um es auch anzupassen. Was nutzen einem mehr als 60 FPS bei einem 60 Hz Monitor?
Auch wenn da 500 FPS stehen, solange ich ein 60 Hz Monitor habe, sehe ich auch nur 60 FPS, klar kannste jetzt den Monitor übertakten, oder dir gleich ein 144 Hz Monitor holen, 
nur dann reicht wiederum die eine Grafikkarte nicht mehr, oder man dreht halt die Settings deutlich runter um jaaa die 144 FPS zu erreichen.
Klasse hab dann 144 FPS aber das Game sieht beschissen aus, oder wie gesagt mit mindestens 2 Karten, nur dann haste Microruckler und Hitzeprobleme, preislich ist das auch net das Wahre + vermutlich neues Netzteil, höherer Stromverbrauch, alles wird laut usw usf. Also ist es am besten meiner Meinung nach, gezielt Profile zu erstellen, ohne dabei die +100mV maximal zu überschreiten und je nach Game und Settings, das jeweilige Profil auszuwählen und Spaß zu haben. Zocke aktuell zB ein Online Game, wozu sollte ich da jetzt zb 1200MHz anlegen? Klar könnte ich das, aber wozuuu? 
Ok dat wars zu dem Thema und meiner Meinung dazu


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Also BF4 kann ich mit 1200/1400 und etwas über +150mv zocken, real liegen dann ~ 1,29V an. Temps sind dann kein Problem mit AUTo-Lüftersteuerung. GPU etwas über 70, vrms ~80. HAb aber 2 freilieggende SPawas bei mir weiss nicht wie heiss die werden und ob die überhaupt einen Messfühler haben, deshalb trau ich mich das garnichtmehr so.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=h3paqctj6uod.jpghttp://abload.de/img/h3paqctj6uod.jpg
> 
> Überleg schon die ganze Zeit was ich da sinnvoll machen kann und ob es wirklich nötig ist.


Warum kontaktiert du nicht PowerColor??

Der Fühler sitzt mittig.


----------



## derneuemann (17. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Also BF4 kann ich mit 1200/1400 und etwas über +150mv zocken, real liegen dann ~ 1,29V an. Temps sind dann kein Problem mit AUTo-Lüftersteuerung. GPU etwas über 70, vrms ~80. HAb aber 2 freilieggende SPawas bei mir weiss nicht wie heiss die werden und ob die überhaupt einen Messfühler haben, deshalb trau ich mich das garnichtmehr so.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=h3paqctj6uod.jpghttp://abload.de/img/h3paqctj6uod.jpg
> 
> Überleg schon die ganze Zeit was ich da sinnvoll machen kann und ob es wirklich nötig ist.


 
Die freil iegenden, werden deutlich heißer! Ich würde von einer Übertaktung mit Spannungserhöhung absehen. Das Risiko ist zu hoch.



Duvar;6965893
So ca 1150MHz sind optimal mMn schrieb:


> Man kann Crysis 3 auch so einstellen das es z.B. mit den von dir, als Optimum angesagten 1150MHz mit etwa 60fps läuft (min fps). Wobei Crysis auch mit 50fps noch flüssig wirkt.
> Da sich übertakten bei den R9 290(X) Karten eh kaum lohnt, lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach noch weniger die Spannung zu erhöhen. Deswegen läuft meine auch immer nur mit Stockvoltage! Und da habe ich halt den Takt mit genommen der so halt läuft.
> Da die Karten eh zu langsam sind, für meinen Geschmack werden die Spiele von den Serttings her so angepasst das die maximale Bildqualität aus der Hardware geholt wird! Und nicht plumb eine ganze Qualitätsstufe im Spiel runter und dann den Takt wieder senken. Aber ich kann verstehen, das man das so macht. Ist aber nicht der einzige Weg!
> In Szenarien, in denen die Karte mehr leisten kann als nötig (das von Duvar aufgezeigte Szenario, Karte rechnet über 100fps auf einem 60Hz Monitor) macht es absolut keinen Sinn die Karte unnötig zu quählen.
> ...


----------



## C0nan (17. November 2014)

Nur eine kurze Frage!
Ist die 290X noch gut genug für aktuellen Spiele ?
Oder ist es wirklich so viel sinnvoller sich eine Karte von Nvidia zu holen?
Ich mag die 290(X) sehr und deshalb frag ich.


----------



## Roundy (17. November 2014)

Jo klar, die 980 ist zwar nen batzen schneller aber auch nen batzen teuerer 
Und bei dem aktuellen preis 
Ansonsten halt die 970 die ist nen tacken langsamer.
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (17. November 2014)

Wie deffinierst du einen "Batzen" ?
So gewaltige unterschiede sind es im Mittel ja nicht mal.
Wenn die 290X nicht mehr reicht reicht auch eine GTX980 vermutlich nicht mehr. Außer es handelt sich um Titel die eine Fraktion massiv im Vorteil sein lässt. Aber da gibt es für beide Seiten Beispiele. In Schnitt ist eine GTX980 ca 15% schneller als eine R9 290X. 

R9 290X und GTX980 sind die zwei schnellsten GPU´s (SingleGPU)... Warum sollte eine davon nicht reichen. Dann sind alle nicht genug!


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Eine 780 Ti ist immer noch schneller als eine 290X, wenn man Customdesigns vs Customdesigns antreten lässt, dann gibt es noch die Titan Black und die 970 ist genauso schnell wie eine 290X, 
die 780 Customdesigns sind teilweise auch auf Augenhöhe 


Hat eigentlich noch jmd ausser Atir Metro LL und hat bock mal 3 Loops laufen zu lassen? Geht ganz gut mit dem integrierten Benchmark, welcher sich im Metro LL Ordner befindet (Steam Apps---> Common Ordner)
Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen, da beim 3er Loop, keine Zeit zum kühlen bleibt für die Karte, da der direkt im Anschluss automatisch neu gestartet wird, also ganz praktisch.
Plus man kann gut die Drops einsehen. 

Hier mal meine Resultate (1145/1500 +81mV +15% PL)
Musste die Resultate splitten, da die zu groß waren zum abscreenen.
Der 2. run ist übrigens doppelt abgelichtet, weil der beim ersten Bild net komplett drauf passte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heftig fast 300W  Das saugt richtig an der Karte. Das genutzte Profil ist im übrigen mein einziges overvoltage Profil.


----------



## derneuemann (17. November 2014)

Eine 780TI ist nicht wirklich schneller als eine R9 290X auch Custom!!! 
Man muss immer einen Durchschnitt betrachten, nicht einzelne Spiele! 
Jeder kann glauben was er will... Wenn man sich heutige Tests bei den Onlinetest-Seiten anschaut...naja egal.

Sagen wir einfach eine 780TI und eine R9 290X bewegen sich auf Augenhöhe und die 980 geringfügig davor. Wenn sich realistisch betrachtet ein Übertakten für 15% mehr Leistung schon nicht lohnt sich ein mehr Geld ausgeben dafür sowieso nicht!

Und 15% Übertakten, ist wie mit einem von Hand geworfenen Tischtennisball zu versuchen einen Elefanten zu erschlagen. Bringt nichts!!!
Außer ein bisschen SPAß...


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Hier haste nen Test.
Asus 290X Matrix Platinum @ 1225/1700 vs Matrix 780 Ti @ 1220-1298 Boosttakt.
ASUS ROG Matrix Radeon R9 290X und GeForce GTX 780 Ti im Test


----------



## derneuemann (17. November 2014)

Gut, Gegenbeispiel schau mal in die printausgabe von pcgh. Graka Index, als Basis werden custommodelle heran gezogen!


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Jo nur wird bei den meisten Tests der tatsächliche Boost net berücksichtigt. Die 780 Ti ist auf jeden Fall schneller. AMDs Customdesigns sind sowieso nur marginal übertaktet, da haste keine Chance gegen die Customdesigns der 780 Ti, wenn die ihren Boost ausfahren. Schau was PCGH schreibt unter Ersteindruck... Gigabyte Geforce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition im Hands-on-Test: Die schnellste Single-GPU-Karte der Welt
Anderer Test: GeForce GTX 780 Ti von Gigabyte & Inno3D im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Wie dem auch sei, die sind schneller Mensch  Ist nicht die Welt, aber sie sind es, die AMD Customdesigns sind einfach zu lasch übertaktet, die würden keine ca 18% gut machen mit ihren +40-50MHz mehr.
Vollausbau mit Beschränkungen: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 42) - HT4U.net
Bedenke auch, dass die Custom Ti s net mit 966MHz rumgurken wie in diesem Index, sondern ca 1200MHz anpeilen.(je nach Modell)


----------



## derneuemann (17. November 2014)

Gehau deswegen sagte ich egal, jeder glaubt was er will. Wir können Tagelang hin und her, Tests analysieren usw. aber zu einem Ergebnis wird man wohl nicht kommen, mensch begreif das doch ...
PCGH hat vor einegen Monaten auch die mittleren Boosttaktraten der Custommodelle in die Wertung auf genommen... Argument ist hinfällig.

Egal schwam drüber, einem blinden kann man die Augen nicht öffnen. Es wird wie mit der GTX680 und der HD7970(50) laufen...


----------



## Roundy (17. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Wie deffinierst du einen "Batzen" ?
> So gewaltige unterschiede sind es im Mittel ja nicht mal.
> Wenn die 290X nicht mehr reicht reicht auch eine GTX980 vermutlich nicht mehr. Außer es handelt sich um Titel die eine Fraktion massiv im Vorteil sein lässt. Aber da gibt es für beide Seiten Beispiele. In Schnitt ist eine GTX980 ca 15% schneller als eine R9 290X.
> 
> R9 290X und GTX980 sind die zwei schnellsten GPU´s (SingleGPU)... Warum sollte eine davon nicht reichen. Dann sind alle nicht genug!



Naja sie ist schon nen Stück schneller ca 10-20% aber halt fast 80-100% teurer.
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Oh man 
Schau doch was Raff selber schreibt in dem PCGH Test der 780 TI GHz, ich zitiere:

"Gigabyte Geforce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition im Kurztest: Gerade noch in Taiwan, jetzt bei PC Games Hardware: Der Hersteller Gigabyte bringt mit der "GHz Edition" eine stark beschleunigte Version von Nvidias Geforce GTX 780 Ti auf den Markt. *So viel vorweg: Es handelt sich um die schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte, die je einen PCGH-Benchmark-Parcours durchlaufen hat*."

"Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition: Ersteindruck zur Leistung
*Nach wenigen Benchmarks ist klar: Gigabytes GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition ist die derzeit schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte – mit sichtbarem Abstand.* Gegenüber Referenzversionen der Geforce GTX 780 Ti, für die Nvidia einen GPU-Boost auf 928 MHz garantiert, kann sich die GV-N78TGHZ-3GD um mehr als 20 Prozent absetzen – das verdankt die Karte ihrem gigantischen Boost auf bis zu 1.241 MHz. Unser Sample arbeitet in Spielen mit schlimmstenfalls 1.215 MHz bei 1,100 Volt (Anno 2070),* im Mittel beträgt der GPU-Boost 1.228 MHz*."


Quelle: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition im Hands-on-Test: Die schnellste Single-GPU-Karte der Welt

Plus die ganzen anderen Seiten lügen ja sicherlich alle und wurden bestimmt bezahlt von den Grünen 
Bei aller Liebe zu AMD, man muss auch mal objektiv die Sache betrachten, was ist der Print steht sind nicht die 10 Gebote 
Hab dir Testberichte von CB / Luxx/ HT4U / vorgelegt, selbst Test der PCGH zur Ti GHz, immer noch willste diskutieren, da gibts einfach nichts dran zu rütteln.
Welches 290X Customdesign knackt eine 780 Ti die im Mittel 1228MHz hält, zeig die mir mal bitte. Nun gut Schwamm drüber.

Einen hab ich noch 

Schau mal mit wem die übertaktete 780 Ti Matrix konkurriert Drei Custom-Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 im Test

Die ist auf Augenhöhe mit den 980ern, selbst nachdem auch diese zusätzlich übertaktet wurden.
Vergleiche die Resultate der Asus 980 welche auf 1475MHz übertaktet wurde vs den Resultaten der 780 Ti welche bis max 1298MHz (1220-1298) erreicht.
Drei Custom-Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 im Test
Die 780 Ti ist nicht zu unterschätzen, einzig beim Verbrauch und Temps hat sie das nachsehn wie alle anderen auch gegen die 980er.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Oh man
> Schau doch was Raff selber schreibt in dem PCGH Test der 780 TI GHz, ich zitiere:
> 
> "Gigabyte Geforce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition im Kurztest: Gerade noch in Taiwan, jetzt bei PC Games Hardware: Der Hersteller Gigabyte bringt mit der "GHz Edition" eine stark beschleunigte Version von Nvidias Geforce GTX 780 Ti auf den Markt. *So viel vorweg: Es handelt sich um die schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte, die je einen PCGH-Benchmark-Parcours durchlaufen hat*."
> ...


Lasst uns doch mal gemeinsam mit einem Boardpartner eine R9 290X Karte entwickeln.

2x 8pin GPU + 1x 6pin VRAM, 8GB, 1100/1500, 4-Slot, 3x 120mm, 20 Phasen (4x VRAM & 16x GPU), VRMs Quer über der GPU auf breiterer Platine mit dicken Passivkühler wie beim Mainboard



Da dürfte einiges gehen. 

Mein Vorschlag für den Name wäre *XYZ R9 290X Exitus 2014 Edition*

Für jene GPU würde ich auch 500€ zahlen.


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2014)

Aber bitte mit selektierten Chips. Sonst hat man mit etwas Pech ne Karte mit den geilsten VRMs ever und kommt trotzden nicht über 1100MHz


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. November 2014)

Natürlich selektiert.


----------



## LTB (17. November 2014)

Aber dann bitt auch mit VRAM Slots.
Kann dann jeder selber entscheiden ob 4, 6, 8, 12 GB


----------



## derneuemann (17. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Oh man
> Schau doch was Raff selber schreibt in dem PCGH Test der 780 TI GHz, ich zitiere:
> 
> "Gigabyte Geforce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition im Kurztest: Gerade noch in Taiwan, jetzt bei PC Games Hardware: Der Hersteller Gigabyte bringt mit der "GHz Edition" eine stark beschleunigte Version von Nvidias Geforce GTX 780 Ti auf den Markt. *So viel vorweg: Es handelt sich um die schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte, die je einen PCGH-Benchmark-Parcours durchlaufen hat*."
> ...


 
Eine als Leistungsindex für alle? Komm schon, keiner sagt das alle Lügen. Wie kommst du darauf. Aber du merkst auch, das sobald einer nicht deine Meinung teilt, du  dich hier fest beißt...
Wenn man alle Tests die man finden kann vergleicht, dann liegen beide wohl eher gleich auf als das sich eine absetzt! 
Einzelne Tests sagen immer unterschiedliche Dinge! Deswegen habe ich mich entschieden bei PCGH zu schauen. Alles weitere bringt nicht weitere Erkenntisse mit sich, sondern nur mehr Fragezeichen. Ich bin der letzte der pro AMD oder pro Nvidia ist, ich hätte mir jetzt auch fast eine GTX980 gekauft. Aber die Benchmarks, der Spiele die mich interessiert haben sagen es lohnt nicht.
Wie schon ein paar Posts vorher, nun gut. Du hast deine Meinung!
PCGH Raff macht die Tests der GPU´s und auf Platz 2 ist doch die R9 290X. Ich persönlich finde auch, das seit ein paar Monaten die Custommodelle für die Wertung herangezogen werden eigentlich nicht richtig. Aber das ist Ansichtssache! So eine Tabelle sollte mMn mit den Spezifikationen sein von den Herstellern. Alles ander zeichnet die Ergebnisse nur weich!


Was du hast alle Tests vorgelegt? Träum weiter, ich habe sofort gesagt "es bringt nichts"
Also komm wieder runter und spack wen anders an!
Lass es uns lieber an dieser stelle für gut belassen und sagen jeder hat auf grund, der gelesenen sachen seine Meinung! Es wird hier nicht weiter gehen. 

Ach weißt du was, ist mir auch egal was du jetzt noch dazu von dir gibst... Also wenn du es anderen nicht zuigestehen möchtest, auf Grund dessen was Sie im Inet und Printausgaben, in über einem Jahr so lesen und verfolgen eine Eigene und halt auch vielleicht andere Meinung zu bilden als die deine... 

Grundsätzlich habe ich aber nur geschrieben, was in der PCGH z.B. steht! Sorry dafür, demnächst halte ich mich dir zu liebe nur noch an Tests und analysen von hwluxx! Oder hättest du einen anderen Wunsch?
Vielleicht möchtest du ja generell eine Benchmarkzensur, dann kannst du ja anderen vorschreiben welche Tests und welche Benchmarks sie lesen und glauben dürfen! 

Sorry für das ausk..zen, aber ich kann es nicht haben wenn man anderen die eigene Meinung aufzwingen will! Kann auch sein das ich gerade etwas übertreibe... Dann dafür  ein ehrlich gemeintes Sorry!


----------



## DARPA (17. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jmd ausser Atir Metro LL und hat bock mal 3 Loops laufen zu lassen? Geht ganz gut mit dem integrierten Benchmark, welcher sich im Metro LL Ordner befindet (Steam Apps---> Common Ordner)
> Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen, da beim 3er Loop, keine Zeit zum kühlen bleibt für die Karte, da der direkt im Anschluss automatisch neu gestartet wird, also ganz praktisch.
> Plus man kann gut die Drops einsehen.



Der Metro LL Bench zeigt sogar instabiles CPU OC. Hab den immer zum Testen genommen, brauchts kein Prime mehr.
Würde ja gern heute abend ein paar Durchläufe posten, aber die PCS liegt bereits in Ihrer OVP, bereit zum Versand. 

Ach und Duvar, welche 290 hast du eigentlich? 98° VRM find ich schon viel für die Spannung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch mal gemeinsam mit einem Boardpartner eine R9 290X Karte entwickeln.
> 
> 2x 8pin GPU + 1x 6pin VRAM, 8GB, 1100/1500, 4-Slot, 3x 120mm, 20 Phasen (4x VRAM & 16x GPU), VRMs Quer über der GPU auf breiterer Platine mit dicken Passivkühler wie beim Mainboard
> 
> ...



Ich nehme eine


----------



## Roundy (17. November 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Der Metro LL Bench zeigt sogar instabiles CPU OC. Hab den immer zum Testen genommen, brauchts kein Prime mehr.
> Würde ja gern heute abend ein paar Durchläufe posten, aber die PCS liegt bereits in Ihrer OVP, bereit zum Versand.
> 
> Ach und Duvar, welche 290 hast du eigentlich? 98° VRM find ich schon viel für die Spannung.



Er hat ne tri-x...
Wenn du die pcs mit +200mV befeuerst hast auch deine 100°C

Und zum thema, die 980 ost schon merklich schneller als ne 780ti und die ist nen bissl vor ner 290x anzusiedeln von dem her hat duvar schon recht.

Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (17. November 2014)

Sehe ich halt nicht so, wenn ich mir alle für mich interessanten Benchmarks ansehe! Ok, ich sehe mir aber auch keine an wo mich die Spiele garnicht interessieren. Vielleicht deswegen...
Aber innerhalb der Spezifikationen ist die R9 290X nicht langsamer als die 780TI. Das sagen auch die Benchs von HT4U und PCGH... Das manche Custommodelle dann was anderes sind mag sein. 
Eine 780TI die mit 1230MHz läuft übertaktet man aber auch nicht immer noch um 10%, oder? Das wären ja schon 1353MHz, Speicher nicht vergessen...
Eine R9 290X mit 1080MHz schon eher.

Also für mich sind die am ehesten gleich auf! Da deckt sich das was ich an Benchmarks gesehen habe und das was PCGH schreibt schon! 

Ich würde auch nicht von merklich schneller reden. Aber passt schon.

Vergleicht man nur die schnellsten Custommodelle, sind die 780TI, im Schnitt aller Spiele, minimal schneller. Wer das sieht?
Vermutlich, ich will mir nicht anmaßen zu behaupten, ich kenne alle Benchs dieser Welt!


----------



## Performer81 (17. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Bei mir liegen @+100mv deutlich mehr an:
> Tomb Raider Bench max+4SSAA
> 
> [url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=tombraiderncsw1.jpg]
> ...


 
Hier nochmal Vergleich mit 1200/1400@+150mv



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KAnn mich nicht erinnern bei BF4 jemals über 300w power in gesehen zu haben.


----------



## criss vaughn (17. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal Vergleich mit 1200/1400@+150mv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
+ 200 mV / + 85 mV AUX führt bei mir in CoD:AW bspw. zu max. 340 W VDDC Power In


----------



## Performer81 (17. November 2014)

Bei 200 bleibt der Bildschirm komplett schwarz bei mir. Meine mag irgendwie keine Spannungen über 150.


----------



## criss vaughn (17. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Bei 200 bleibt der Bildschirm komplett schwarz bei mir. Meine mag irgendwie keine Spannungen über 150.


 
Denke das dürfte an der Shaderfreischaltung liegen - mach dir nichts draus, 1200 MHz @ 290 X  wären mir alle mal lieber als die 20 MHz mehr


----------



## Performer81 (17. November 2014)

Nee is bei beiden Biossen so.


----------



## criss vaughn (17. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Nee is bei beiden Biossen so.


 
Mhm - und selbst wenn, wie gesagt, die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand


----------



## DARPA (17. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Er hat ne tri-x...
> Wenn du die pcs mit +200mV befeuerst hast auch deine 100°C
> Gruß



Es liegen aber +81 mV an und keine 200. 
Aber klar, bei 300 W haben die VRMs ein bissel mehr zu tun.

Und danke für die Info zur Karte, so kann man gut vergleichen.


----------



## Roundy (17. November 2014)

Ah ja stimmt 
Sry
Gruß


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. November 2014)

Ich hab eben nochmal getestet. GPU-Z zeigt mit @stock (+50mV/1040Mhz/1350Mhz) 1.273V an. Ist das nicht etwas heftig?


----------



## Performer81 (17. November 2014)

Nö, als max. Wert normal, bei mir auch.


----------



## Typhoon007 (17. November 2014)

Asus r9 290 Direct CUII OC hier. Mit 78% Asic. Ich weiss hat nicht viel zu sagen aber wollte trotzdem nochmal erwähnen.
Standard 1000 Mhz Core Takt und 1260 Memory Takt
Bekomme ab 1080 Mhz und Standard Memory Takt ohne Spannungserhöhung bei TR Benchmark leichte Artefakte. Wie muss ich weiter machen? Um wieviel muss ich die Spannung erhöhen damit ich auch die Core Takt in zbs. 25er Schritten erhöhen kann um zu testen wie weit ich komme?


----------



## Performer81 (17. November 2014)

Die Spannung auch etwa in 25mv Schritten anheben.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. November 2014)

@Duvar

Diese beiden von Dir besagten Tools bringen bei mir kaum Verbesserungen mit sich beim Metro LL Benchmark
Poste dann das Ergebnis!
Danke Trotzdem und schaden werden diese Tools wohl nie !!


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Der Metro LL Bench zeigt sogar instabiles CPU OC. Hab den immer zum Testen genommen, brauchts kein Prime mehr.
> Würde ja gern heute abend ein paar Durchläufe posten, aber die PCS liegt bereits in Ihrer OVP, bereit zum Versand.
> 
> Ach und Duvar, welche 290 hast du eigentlich? 98° VRM find ich schon viel für die Spannung.


 
Bei mir liegen zwar geringe Spannungen an, aber die Stromstärke ist erhöht, vllt liegt es an der hohen ASIC.
Die VRM Temps der PCS+ sind gleichauf mit denen der TriX, einzig die VaporX hat da leicht bessere Werte.
Den Test haben wir hier auch schon gemacht unter Furmark,  auf welcher Seite das nun hier war.
Könnt es gerne mal testen mit einer PCS+ oder VaporX indem ihr +81mV anlegt und halt 1145/1500 und dann den Metro LL Bench im 3er Loop durchlaufen lässt mit den selben Settings.
Natürlich Gehäuselüfter auf min. Ich kann euch gerne mal die Resultate von meinem 2. stärksten Profil zeigen. Lasse das eben mal laufen und poste es dann.


----------



## Roundy (17. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bei mir liegen zwar geringe Spannungen an, aber die Stromstärke ist erhöht, vllt liegt es an der hohen ASIC.
> Die VRM Temps der PCS+ sind gleichauf mit denen der TriX, einzig die VaporX hat da leicht bessere Werte.
> Den Test haben wir hier auch schon gemacht unter Furmark,  auf welcher Seite das nun hier war.
> Könnt es gerne mal testen mit einer PCS+ oder VaporX indem ihr +81mV anlegt und halt 1145/1500 und dann den Metro LL Bench im 3er Loop durchlaufen lässt mit den selben Settings.
> Natürlich Gehäuselüfter auf min. Ich kann euch gerne mal die Resultate von meinem 2. stärksten Profil zeigen. Lasse das eben mal laufen und poste es dann.



Naja da hatte ich aber komischerweise immer niedrigere Ergebnisse als ihr...
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Naja da hatte ich aber komischerweise immer niedrigere Ergebnisse als ihr...
> Gruß


 
Das schon, nur hattest du auch einen Score, wie wenn wir unsere Karten ca 150MHz langsamer laufen lassen.
Hier mal alles zusammengefasst http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-989.html#post6744643
Sprich, deine 1100/1400MHz Scores, waren ca gleichauf mit unseren 950/1250MHz Scores.


Nun aber mal zu meinem 2. stärksten Profil, welches übrigens auch ein uv Profil ist mit 1075/1400 -19mV -13% PL (Ca 3-4% langsamer wie zB eine 290X Lightning, welche mit 1080/1250MHz läuft ab Werk)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz akzeptable Temperaturen denke ich und 37% Fanspeed sind bei der TriX sehr leise ( 1,5 Sone ).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. November 2014)

Habe vielleicht KEIN Patch bei Metro Last Light
Gibt es einen einzelnen, aktuellsten Benchmark für Metro Last Light ?

@Duvar
Hier bitte die Resultate, inkl. Tool Nummer 6 + 9

Bild "metrolastlight1-2mittvnurn.jpg" anzeigen.

Bild "metrolastlight2-2mittlvsj4.jpg" anzeigen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. November 2014)

so habe mal mit meinem Stärksten Profil eine Stunde TR gezockt. Ich muss denke ich bald die WLP erneuern...irgendwie hatte ich schon bessere temps aber denke es kann sich noch sehen lassen
da alle meine Gehäuse Luffis auf min drehen , entsteht halt schnell Hitzestau...was heist Stau aber dank niedrieger Drehzahlen der GH Luffis kommt es ein wenig zum Stau...Morgen teste ich mal mit GH offen


GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 37% Fanspeed sind bei der TriX sehr leise ( 1,5 Sone ).


Kampfjet-Start.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Läuft bei Evga mit 53% Lüfterspeed 
Da haste eher einen Kampfjet, aber mit Gamesound hört man da kaum was.
Passt schon alles bei unseren Karten, zumal er noch knapp bei 80°C liegt, würde er 90°C zulassen, könnte er vermutlich auf 42% laufen lassen bei diesem Takt.
Wow sehe grad 370W+  Denke ein leicht konservativerer Takt und weniger Spannung wären nicht verkehrt.
Schau doch mal was bei 1130MHz an Spannung benötigt wird, auch bei dir ist in etwa bei 1150MHz die Wand, an der man zerschellt, oder mit der Spannungskeule sich durchbohrt 
Was noch zu berücksichtigen ist, ist die Sache mit der Belüftung im Gehäuse, ich habe schon den 200mm Deckellüfter abgeklemmt und bei mir laufen nur 2x 120mm in der Front für Frischluft + 140mm am Heck.
Hab auch nur die Standard Lüfter vom Stormtrooper, bessere Lüfter wären da echt nicht verkehrt, zumindest könnten die leiser, mehr Luft rein schaufeln.

Haste eloops verbaut Evga? Denke die wären nicht verkehrt.

Atir, denke du brauchst auf jeden Fall ein update, warum steht bei dir immer Tesselation not supported?
Normalerweise läuft das mit den updates automatisch bei steam, es sei denn, dein Game ist vom LKW gefallen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Läuft bei Evga mit 53% Lüfterspeed
> Da haste eher einen Kampfjet, aber mit Gamesound hört man da kaum was.
> Passt schon alles bei unseren Karten, zumal er noch knapp bei 80°C liegt, würde er 90°C zulassen, könnte er vermutlich auf 42% laufen lassen bei diesem Takt.
> Wow sehe grad 370W+  Denke ein leicht konservativerer Takt und weniger Spannung wären nicht verkehrt.
> Schau doch mal was bei 1130MHz an Spannung benötigt wird, auch bei dir ist in etwa bei 1150MHz die Wand, an der man zerschellt, oder mit der Spannungskeule sich durchbohrt



Ist die original Luffikurve.....
Bei Ca 45% wird so 85 Grad anliegen....denke auch 40% wird gehen....bei den taktis sollte man die Lüfter des Gehäuses....bisl höher drehen lassen....aber mit HS hört man null....die olle Wattanzeige stimmt wohl nicht.....gpuz halt...es lag avg nur 1,18v an....denke hat mal kurz den drop nach oben mit gezählt

Guckste Signatur...dann weißte welche luffis ich nutze


----------



## ATIR290 (17. November 2014)

Muss wohl mal echt checken warum KEIN Update,
Werde prüfen ob es was bringt!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Läuft bei Evga mit 53% Lüfterspeed


Also mich stören meine 5 Eloops (B12-2) @7V Lautstärkemäßig. 


Duvar schrieb:


> Haste eloops verbaut Evga? Denke die wären nicht verkehrt.


Kann ich nur abraten.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Zu was rätst du denn Pseudo?
Lese oft dass die eloops bombastisch sind.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Zu was rätst du denn Pseudo?
> Lese oft dass die eloops bombastisch sind.


Naja sagen wir mal so, sie sind solange Alpha bis sie saugen müssen bzw was vor ihnen ist ala Staubfilter.

Ich empfehle dir Noiseblocker PL-2. Teste ich selber, sobald genug Asche da ist für ein WaKü-Update.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Die sind aber auch net grad leise, ok besser als meine Stock fans sicherlich


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. November 2014)

Die DB-Werte sind ein Witz.  In Sone misst man. 

Und die sind definitiv leise. Absolut spitze, aber auch nicht bezahlbar sind die Noctua Industrial PWM. Perverser Regelbereich (~200-2000), aber nur minimaler besser als die PL-2. Also den Aufpreis nicht wert.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Ich hatte eher an diese hier gedacht Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 (ITR-B12-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nur wie viele hole ich davon? Hatte mir überlegt das DVD Laufwerk auszubauen und 3x 120mm in die Front zu verbauen, dann einen an die Seite, 2 Stück oben, einen für den CPU Kühler und einen am Heck.
Wären insgesamt 8 Lüfter, dann kann ich mir aber auch die Haare im Gehäuse Fönen, vermutlich kann man die 2 Deckellüfter auch gleich weg lassen, denn laut meinem Test,
hat mein 200mm Deckellüfter keine Auswirkungen auf die Temps gehabt, also hab ich den abgeklemmt. Bräuchte ich für den Macho Kühler auch einen neuen Lüfter und reicht dann auch ein 120mm Lüfter?


----------



## Typhoon007 (17. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Die Spannung auch etwa in 25mv Schritten anheben.


Core Voltage fängt bei mir bei Null an. Auf wieviel soll ich den stellen? Und soll ich dann bei 1080 Core Clock anfangen? Also dann 25 mehr 1105 und so weiter? Weil 1080 schafft die Karte ja ohne spannungserhöhung. Power Limit habe ich auf 50% alles richtig so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ich meine 1070 Mhz Core Clock. Bei 1080 Mhz hatte ich schon bei TR Benchmark artefakte bekommen. Dann würde ich mit etwas spannungserhöhung auf 1100 gehen. Ok so? Müsst ihr mir noch sagen wieviel Spannung. Bei mir wird die Spannung glaube ich anders angezeigt. Wo in den Optionen kann ich das einstellen das es mit 1,3 Volt also mit koma und so angezeigt wird? 

Das sind meine Afterburner einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2014)

Hatte dir in dem anderen Thread schon geantwortet.



Duvar schrieb:


> Stelle einfach +100mV ein und teste 1150 Coreclock und 1400-1500 Memory Clock, falls es stabil läuft, versuch in 10er Schritten den Coreclock zu erhöhen.
> Es reicht jedoch nicht wenn du paar Benchmarkruns machst, da musste schon deutlich länger spielen, aber für einen ersten Eindruck ist es OK.
> Falls dir 100mV zu viel sind (müsstest du anhand von GPU Z abchecken, wie heiß die Vrms maximal werden und natürlich auch die GPU selber, ohne dass es zu laut wird), teste halt wie weit du mit zB 50mV-80mV kommst.
> Erstelle dir verschiedene Profile und es müssen nicht alles Profile sein, die mit höherer Spannung laufen, ein son Profil ist ausreichend, dann einen weiteren ohne Spannungserhöhung (haste ja schon mit 1070MHz, da könntest du noch testen ob es auch läuft, wenn du den Speicher auf 1400 stellst, also 1070/1400 ohne V-Erhöhung). Dann kommen noch 3 weitere Profile mit undervolt (kannst ja 5 abspeichern beim Afterburner).
> ...


----------



## Typhoon007 (17. November 2014)

Ja habe ich spät gesehen. Habe dir jetzt dort auch geantwortet. Lass uns mal aber bitte dann hier weiter machen. Kannst dort lesen und deine Antwort hier reinschreiben. Und kannst du dir bitte noch meine AF einstellungen anschauen? Alles ok so? Wie lasse ich Core Voltage anders anzeigen zbs.?

Edit:
Ich habe den 14.11.1 Beta installiert aber wo sind da alle Optionen und Einstellungen hin? Kann nicht mal die Auflösung ändern nichts. Woran liegt das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C33040 (18. November 2014)

Servus Leute. Ich hab in dem Thread nichts genau gefunden, was sich mit meinem Problem vergleichen könnte. Habe bei meiner neuen Sapphire R9 290X (Referenz) ein seltsames Artefakt in Assasin's Creed Unity entdeckt. Ein Screenshot oder ähnliches konnte ich nicht anfertigen. Dabei war ein einzelnes Rechteck zu sehen, das seltsam die Farben gewechselt hat. In anderen Spielen mit gleicher Spieldauer ist mir ähnliches noch nicht aufgetreten. Auch bei Furmark und beim Valley Bench war nichts auffälliges zu sehen. Die Karte läuft mit Standardtakt. Temperaturen waren I.O. Die vom Vram hab ich allerdings nicht überwacht. Die Frage für mich ist ob das ganze am Game selber lag, oder ob die Karte in nächser Zeit die Grätsche macht.
Grüße


----------



## Typhoon007 (18. November 2014)

Liegt am Spiel. Hast du schon Update 2 installiert? Wenn nicht mach das. Das Spiel hat ohne Updates sehr viele Grafikbugs.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2014)

Glaub ich hab ein neues Lieblingsprofil, bin echt verwundert, dass der ohne Probleme läuft.
Zunächst hatte ich ein Problem mit meinem stärksten Profil, hab minimalste Bildfehler entdeckt bei +81mV und 1145/1500, musste da nun runter auf 1135/1500 bei +81mV, scheint nun stabil zu sein.

Dann dachte ich mir, optimierste mal noch ein wenig die schwächeren Profile.
Habe dann mein Profil mit 950/1250 bei -62mV und -15% PL, ohne jegliche Probleme auf 1030/1250 anheben können, habe dann mit Tomb Raider getestet, 
als dies keine Bildfehler verursachte habe ich mit Metro LL paar 3er Loops laufen lassen und auch einen 5er Loop, alles ohne Probleme, da kann doch was net stimmen.

Hier mal die Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich spät gesehen. Habe dir jetzt dort auch geantwortet. Lass uns mal aber bitte dann hier weiter machen. Kannst dort lesen und deine Antwort hier reinschreiben. Und kannst du dir bitte noch meine AF einstellungen anschauen? Alles ok so? Wie lasse ich Core Voltage anders anzeigen zbs.?
> 
> Edit:
> Ich habe den 14.11.1 Beta installiert aber wo sind da alle Optionen und Einstellungen hin? Kann nicht mal die Auflösung ändern nichts. Woran liegt das?
> ...


 
Start mit Windows und starte minimiert würde ich den Haken raus machen. Du kannst die Voltage nicht anders anzeigen lassen mit dem MSI AB.
Falls du deine Core Voltage sehen willst, max avg min, kannst du zB GPU Z installieren und darüber anzeigen lassen, das Tool muss dann halt auch nebenher immer aktiv sein.
Wenn du dann auf die verschiedenen Sachen klickst zB VDDC etc kannste dir die max Werte anzeigen lassen, oder du setzt das Häkchen bei Log to file, 
dann loggt es halt mit die ganze Zeit, dann kannste das öffnen und einsehen.
Per Sensor refresh rate kannst du einstellen, wie oft geloggt werden soll. Die Log Files kannst du dann einsehen und schauen was so abging, während du gezockt hast.

Toll, jetzt habe ich einen Doppelpost gemacht, entschuldigt bitte.


----------



## DARPA (18. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Du kannst die Voltage nicht anders anzeigen lassen mit dem MSI AB. Falls du deine Core Voltage sehen willst, max avg min, kannst du zB GPU Z installieren und darüber anzeigen lassen



LOL, und das aus deinem Mund  

Einstellungen -> Überwachung -> Haken bei GPU Spannung


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich hatte eher an diese hier gedacht Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 (ITR-B12-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Nur wie viele hole ich davon? Hatte mir überlegt das DVD Laufwerk auszubauen und 3x 120mm in die Front zu verbauen, dann einen an die Seite, 2 Stück oben, einen für den CPU Kühler und einen am Heck.
> Wären insgesamt 8 Lüfter, dann kann ich mir aber auch die Haare im Gehäuse Fönen, vermutlich kann man die 2 Deckellüfter auch gleich weg lassen, denn laut meinem Test,
> hat mein 200mm Deckellüfter keine Auswirkungen auf die Temps gehabt, also hab ich den abgeklemmt. Bräuchte ich für den Macho Kühler auch einen neuen Lüfter und reicht dann auch ein 120mm Lüfter?


Hol dir jene - http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pl-2-a476778.html

Die Eloops jaulen dir bei Pull nur.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2014)

@ darpa: Er meint das, zumindest habe ich das so verstanden, wie bei dem ASUS Tool und zwar, nicht das man bis zu +100mV beim AB eingeben kann, 
sondern direkt die Spannung sieht und dort zB auf 1300mV stellen kann. Falls er die Spannung ingame anzeigen will, dann ist es logisch, dass er es so machen muss, wie du gesagt hast.

Danke Pseudo.


----------



## DARPA (18. November 2014)

Achso, das klingt natürlich logisch.


----------



## Roundy (18. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hol dir jene - http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pl-2-a476778.html
> 
> Die Eloops jaulen dir bei Pull nur.



Hab ich auch drei Stück @140mm von + drei Gehäuselüfter von nanoxia mit 120mm.
So hab ich da drin orkanartige Böen und das ganze superleise.
Wenn ich per Lüftersteuerung volle pulle geb wirds zu nehm brummen, als würde grad ne hummel drin verrecken aber das wird nur mal für nen bench gegeben und die graka auf 100% ist lauter. 

Gruß

Edit: @thyphon die 0mV sind normal,  heißt einfach das Standardspannung anliegt. 
Bei manchen custom karten liegen bspielsweise +25mV (tri-x) oder +50mV (PCS+) an.


----------



## Typhoon007 (18. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Start mit Windows und starte minimiert würde ich den Haken raus machen. Du kannst die Voltage nicht anders anzeigen lassen mit dem MSI AB.
> Falls du deine Core Voltage sehen willst, max avg min, kannst du zB GPU Z installieren und darüber anzeigen lassen, das Tool muss dann halt auch nebenher immer aktiv sein.
> Wenn du dann auf die verschiedenen Sachen klickst zB VDDC etc kannste dir die max Werte anzeigen lassen, oder du setzt das Häkchen bei Log to file,
> dann loggt es halt mit die ganze Zeit, dann kannste das öffnen und einsehen.
> ...


Ja genau so meinte ich das mit der Voltage/Spannung. Gpuz kenne und benutze ich ja schon länger. Ok so werde ich dann alles gleich machen und dann melde ich mich.

Ach ja warum darf ich AB nicht mit Windows und minimiert starten? Habe ich bis jetzt immer so gemacht.


----------



## C33040 (18. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Liegt am Spiel. Hast du schon Update 2 installiert? Wenn nicht mach das. Das Spiel hat ohne Updates sehr viele Grafikbugs.



Alles klar. Mit so etwas hatte ich schon fast gerechnet. Danke. Update 2 soweit ich weiß drauf. War mir nur wichtig zu wissen, dass die Karte sich nicht bald verabschiedet


----------



## marclnrw (18. November 2014)

Tag zusammen,

bin seit einigen Tagen in Besitz einer R9 290.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen im Bereich des undervolten. ?
Ich komme mit dem original Bios und mit Hile des After Burners nicht unter -50mv VDDC und -50mv VDDCI


----------



## derneuemann (18. November 2014)

Du kannst probieren den Speichertakt leicht ab zu senken! Z.B. bei meiner R9 290X kann ich bei 1150MHz Speicher und 1000MHz Kern -100mV fahren ohne Probleme. 

Natürlich nur wenn du noch weniger willst!
Ansonsten mit Standartspeichertakt läuft miene schon mit -50mV schon nicht mehr stabil!

Ist dir deine Karte mit dem Profil 1000/1300 nicht leise genug?


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wie warm darf eine Kart unter Last eigentlich werden?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie warm darf eine Kart unter Last eigentlich werden?



Da AMDs Ref Designs  bis 95grad heiß werden , ist also dieses auch kein Problem.....würde aber sagen immer Max 85 Grad GPU und vrms Max 90grad....möchtest ja deine HW schonen


----------



## C33040 (18. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie warm darf eine Kart unter Last eigentlich werden?



Für die 290X gibt amd eine sichere Temperatur von 95°C an


----------



## beren2707 (18. November 2014)

Bei der Vapor-X würde ich aber eher auf die VRMs achten. 95°C GPU sind mit dem Kühler eigtl. nur mit extremer Drosselung oder wahnwitzigen Spanungen erreichbar, vorher kochen die VRMs. Bei VRMs gilt: Der Lebensdauer zuliebe unter 100°C halten; zwar ist kühler immer besser, aber man muss es auch nicht übertreiben. Ich selbst habe meine VRM-Temperaturgrenze bei ~90°C gesetzt (und danach auch meine Lüfterkurve ausgerichtet).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. November 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> zwar ist kühler immer besser, aber man muss es auch nicht übertreiben.


VRM-Temps skalieren mit Takt. Zumindest ab ~100°C.

Und je kühler, desto weniger verbraucht die Karte. Ich spare ca. 30Watt dank WaKü.


----------



## derneuemann (18. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie warm darf eine Kart unter Last eigentlich werden?


 
Ab ca 85° steigt der Verbrauch nochmal drastisch an!  Also, die bisher erwähnten 85° passen schon sehr gut!


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. November 2014)

Sehr gut, Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass die Temps etwas höher werden, wenn ich ein Game minimiere und es im Hintergrund weiterläuft.
Komme aber über 75-80 grad mit 35-40 % Luffi


----------



## D3N$0 (18. November 2014)

Richtig gekühlt braucht meine 290X knapp 220W, lasse ich sie jedoch in die von AMD angegebenen 95°C rennen, dann braucht das gute Stück gute *50W* mehr! Eine gute Kühlung ist als auch gut für den Gelbeutel 
Wobei ja das Sorgenkind bei dem 290er Karten der VRM1 ist, welcher z.B. bei mir im Furmark Burn-In Test auf 126°C kommt. Im normalen Betrieb liegt die Temp bei 80-90°C


----------



## criss vaughn (18. November 2014)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Richtig gekühlt braucht meine 290X knapp 220W, lasse ich sie jedoch in die von AMD angegebenen 95°C rennen, dann braucht das gute Stück gute *50W* mehr! Eine gute Kühlung ist als auch gut für den Gelbeutel
> Wobei ja das Sorgenkind bei dem 290er Karten der VRM1 ist, welcher z.B. bei mir im Furmark Burn-In Test auf 126°C kommt. Im normalen Betrieb liegt die Temp bei 80-90°C


 
Hi,

sorry, aber an der Rechnung stimmt etwas nicht: Die Kühlung hat keinen Einfluss auf den Stromverbrauch, da Leistung (P) = Strom (I) * Spannung (V) - die thermische Verlustleistung kühlst du im Anschluss weg. Umgekehrt kannst du aber mit Kühlung deine Leistungsaufnahme nicht verringern  Falls doch, würden wir einfach alles in die Arktis bauen und keinen Strom mehr verbrauchen  Einzig und allein Strom und Spannung ergeben deine Leistung


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. November 2014)

Hab mir den 14.11.1 Treiber (für COD AW) geholt.

Glaubt ihr bringt es mir in COD verbesserungen 14.11.2 zu laden?


----------



## criss vaughn (18. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hab mir den 14.11.1 Treiber (für COD AW) geholt.
> 
> Glaubt ihr bringt es mir in COD verbesserungen 14.11.2 zu laden?


 
You never know - schaden sollte er nicht, da er für FC4 und DA:I approved wurde^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. November 2014)

Gehe auch davon aus, dass die die Verbesserung nicht auf 'kosten' der Leistung von COD geht


----------



## Roundy (18. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry, aber an der Rechnung stimmt etwas nicht: Die Kühlung hat keinen Einfluss auf den Stromverbrauch, da Leistung (P) = Strom (I) * Spannung (V) - die thermische Verlustleistung kühlst du im Anschluss weg. Umgekehrt kannst du aber mit Kühlung deine Leistungsaufnahme nicht verringern  Falls doch, würden wir einfach alles in die Arktis bauen und keinen Strom mehr verbrauchen  Einzig und allein Strom und Spannung ergeben deine Leistung



Da ist nur ein fehler drann, und zwar dass der Widerstand mit erhöhter Temperatur steigt.
Bei den leitern werden soweit ich weiß noch keine Silizium bahnen verbaut

Gruß


----------



## D3N$0 (18. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry, aber an der Rechnung stimmt etwas nicht: Die Kühlung hat keinen Einfluss auf den Stromverbrauch, da Leistung (P) = Strom (I) * Spannung (V) - die thermische Verlustleistung kühlst du im Anschluss weg. Umgekehrt kannst du aber mit Kühlung deine Leistungsaufnahme nicht verringern  Falls doch, würden wir einfach alles in die Arktis bauen und keinen Strom mehr verbrauchen  Einzig und allein Strom und Spannung ergeben deine Leistung


 

Das ist mir durchaus bekannt.  Wenn du deine Karte aber schön kühl hältst dann senkst du aber den  Widerstand des Chips, ergo zieht die Karte weniger Strom (I) und  somit sinkt auch dein Verbrauch in Watt(P). Wenn du deine MOSFETs kühl  hälst dann arbeiten diese auch effizienter.
Hat alles also doch was mit  der Temparatur zu tun 

edit: zu langsam


----------



## criss vaughn (18. November 2014)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Das ist mir durchaus bekannt.  Wenn du deine Karte aber schön kühl hältst dann senkst du aber den  Widerstand des Chips, ergo zieht die Karte weniger Strom (I) und  somit sinkt auch dein Verbrauch in Watt(P). Wenn du deine MOSFETs kühl  hälst dann arbeiten diese auch effizienter.
> Hat alles also doch was mit  der Temparatur zu tun
> 
> edit: zu langsam


 
Jein: Ich bezweifle einfach mal, dass die Temperatur-bedingten Schwingungen der Atomgitter über den Widerstand 50 W ausmachen


----------



## ebastler (18. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Jein: Ich bezweifle einfach mal, dass die Temperatur-bedingten Schwingungen der Atomgitter über den Widerstand 50 W ausmachen


 
Oh doch... Schau mal die Leckstromunterschiede bei MOSFETs an in dem Bereich...


----------



## Captain_Bedal (18. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Jein: Ich bezweifle einfach mal, dass die Temperatur-bedingten Schwingungen der Atomgitter über den Widerstand 50 W ausmachen


 

Ist aber so. 

1. Ist es in vielen Tests nachgewiesen (bsp. TomsHardware der Test vom Morpheus)

2. Was glaubst du warum Supraleiter nur bei fast 0°K aka fast -273°C funktionieren und deßhalb mit flüssigen Helium gekühlt werden. Selber Grund weßhalb eine Graka bei niedrigeren Temps weniger Leistung verbraucht.

Grüße


----------



## ebastler (18. November 2014)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> 2. Was glaubst du warum Supraleiter nur bei fast 0°K aka fast -273°C funktionieren und deßhalb mit flüssigen Helium gekühlt werden. Selber Grund weßhalb eine Graka bei niedrigeren Temps weniger Leistung verbraucht.


 
Das ist nochmal eine andere Geschichte... Supraleiter leiten nicht "immer besser" sondern springen ganz spontan auf 0Ohm, wenn man sie abkühlt.
Hat so weit ich weiß wenig mit dem normalen temperaturabhängigen Widerstand von elektrischen Leitern/Halbleitern zu tun.

Fakt ist, MOSFETs und Leiter haben einen positiven Temperaturkoeffizienten. Heißer -> mehr Widerstand -> mehr Verlustenergie.
Was mir gerade auffällt: Bei mehr Widerstand braucht man für den selben Strom ja mehr Spannung.
Müsste man daher nicht bei niedrigeren Temperaturen weniger Vcore für den selben Takt brauchen?


----------



## Performer81 (18. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Müsste man daher nicht bei niedrigeren Temperaturen weniger Vcore für den selben Takt brauchen?


 
Die Erkenntnis ist ja nun nicht neu


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Edit: @thyphon die 0mV sind normal,  heißt einfach das Standardspannung anliegt.
> Bei manchen custom karten liegen bspielsweise +25mV (tri-x) oder +50mV (PCS+) an.


 
Also bei meiner TriX liegen keine +25mV an, kenne auch keinen, bei dem das der Fall ist. Glaub du verwechselst da was mit der VaporX.
Je wärmer die Karten auch werden, desto höher liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zu Bildfehlern kommt beim übertakten.
Eine kühle Karte hat also nur Vorteile, also lasst die Lüfter alle auf 200% laufen


----------



## Roundy (18. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also bei meiner TriX liegen keine +25mV an, kenne auch keinen, bei dem das der Fall ist. Glaub du verwechselst da was mit der VaporX.
> Je wärmer die Karten auch werden, desto höher liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zu Bildfehlern kommt beim übertakten.
> Eine kühle Karte hat also nur Vorteile, also lasst die Lüfter alle auf 200% laufen



Kann auch gut möglich sein, asche auf mein haupt.
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Müsste man daher nicht bei niedrigeren Temperaturen weniger Vcore für den selben Takt brauchen?


Ja ist so.  Selbst testen einfach.


----------



## derneuemann (19. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry, aber an der Rechnung stimmt etwas nicht: Die Kühlung hat keinen Einfluss auf den Stromverbrauch, da Leistung (P) = Strom (I) * Spannung (V) - die thermische Verlustleistung kühlst du im Anschluss weg. Umgekehrt kannst du aber mit Kühlung deine Leistungsaufnahme nicht verringern  Falls doch, würden wir einfach alles in die Arktis bauen und keinen Strom mehr verbrauchen  Einzig und allein Strom und Spannung ergeben deine Leistung


 
Ich sag mal Leckströme! Die steigen massiv an bei steigenden Temperaturen. Gibt es auch diverse Tests zu! 50W ist zwar ein wenig viel aber 30W sind es auf jeden Fall!Q


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2014)

Moin, hier mal was für EVGA, neues Profil geht ab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besseres Ergebnis wie bei dir mit 1040/1350, ok nur die max FPS sind besser. Hab bissl die CPU übertaktet, um zu sehen ob es was bringt.
Mein RAM ist übrigens auch leicht übertaktet, läuft @ stock mit 1600. Hab zusätzlich noch die CPU Z Screens eingefügt.
Hier auch noch ein interessanter Thread, den ich grad am lesen bin Endlich mal für ungläubige, dass schneller RAM was bei Spielen bringt - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## criss vaughn (19. November 2014)

Also ich bin einfach pessimistisch und bezweifle, dass man 1/6 der Leistungsaufnahme nur durch Luftkühlung einsparen kann - und einen Supraleiter nahe am absoluten Nullpunkt als Vergleich ran zu ziehen ..  Das soll's aber auch zum  Thema gewesen sein .. ^^

Zum Thema RAM: Ich denke man sollte es einfach objektiv betrachten - Die Standard-Aussage _1600 MHz passt_ kann man getrost vergessen, da es immer auf das Anwendungsgebiet und auch die Infrastruktur des Systems ankommt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. November 2014)

moin moin,

kann mir jemand erklären was das undervolting bei einer GPU genau bringt?

meine war auf +25 (stock) eingestellt.

ein Forummitglied hat mir epfohlen dies auf +0 zu ändern.

sehe hier speziell bei *Duvar* die Spannung meist -60 oder so.

nun, welche Vorteile bringen mir niedrigere Spannungen?




_Gruß, Amer_


----------



## dan954 (19. November 2014)

Niedrigere Spannung bringt dir niedrigere Temperaturen.


----------



## criss vaughn (19. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> kann mir jemand erklären was das undervolting bei einer GPU genau bringt?
> 
> ...


 
Niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme & kühlerer (= leiserer) Chip. Übrigens kann ich im Idle nicht unter ein Delta von -6 mV gehen, ansonsten schmiert meine Karte ab


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme & kühlerer (= leiserer) Chip. Übrigens kann ich im Idle nicht unter ein Delta von -6 mV gehen, ansonsten schmiert meine Karte ab


 
Da meine Karte im idle eh nicht über 40° geht, lohnt es sich für mich an der Spannung zu 'basteln' oder ist das dann eher spielerei?


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Da meine Karte im idel eh nicht über 40° geht, lohnt es sich für mich an der Spannung zu 'basteln' oder ist das dann eher spielerei?


 
Undervolten wird eigentlich erst richtig interessant wenn die Karte unter Last ist.


----------



## dan954 (19. November 2014)

Wie kann man denn im Idle eine höhere Spannung anlegen? Meine PCS+ macht schon bei -20mV faxen mit Standardtakt gehe ich mit dem Memory auf 1250 mHz runter geht es dann.


----------



## derneuemann (19. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn im Idle eine höhere Spannung anlegen? Meine PCS+ macht schon bei -20mV faxen mit Standardtakt gehe ich mit dem Memory auf 1250 mHz runter geht es dann.


 
Kann man eigentlich nicht! Nur bei ganz wenigen Modellen gibt es solche Möglichkeiten! Z.B. MSI Lightning, wobei bei dieser es noch etwas anders ist. Hier kann man einfach die Speicehrspannung getrennt von der Core Spannung regeln. Aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das es von Asus ein Modell gibt, bei dem man für die Last und Idle unterschiedliche Spannungen einstellen kann. Das aber dann auch nur mit dem Asus Tweak tool


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2014)

Leider ist beim undervolting der Hawaii Karten der Speichertakt entscheidend, darum muss man den senken, falls man deutlich stärker undervolten will, ansonsten bekommt man Flackern/Blackscreens im idle.
Dennoch sehr lohnenswertes unterfangen, da die Karte deutlich kühler/leiser und stromsparender wird.
Deswegen rate ich, diverse Profile zu erstellen und je nach Anspruch, das richtige Profil zu nutzen.

Meine Karte läuft normalerweise mit 1000/1300, die -62mV kann ich aber nur anlegen, wenn ich den Speicher auf 1250 senke, immerhin kann ich als Ausgleich den GPU Takt auf 1030 anheben. 
Somit habe ich keine Leistungseinbußen (eher Steigerung), da 30MHz Coretakt mehr bringt wie 50MHz weniger Speichertakt.
Ab einem gewissen Speichertakt bricht die Leistung jedoch deutlich ein. Müsst ihr halt in den von euch gespielten Games austesten.


----------



## dan954 (19. November 2014)

Ich bin jetzt bei 1030/1250 und -44mV im Valley scheint es stabil zu laufen, was sind denn gute Spiele um auf Stabilität zu testen? Tomb Raider, Metro LL oder Crysis 3 habe ich leider nicht.
Mit den Stockeinstellungen geht meine VDDC auf bis zu 1.227 V hoch ist das normal? Erscheint mir persönlich ein wenig hoch.


----------



## Typhoon007 (19. November 2014)

Hast du BF4?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dennoch sehr lohnenswertes unterfangen, da die Karte deutlich kühler/leiser und stromsparender wird.


Wie viel Watt hast du gut gemacht? (Tri-X mit Stockclock)


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2014)

Tja wollte es mit Furmark testen, aber die Takten nicht auf max, weder @ stock, noch mit meinem OC UV Profil.
@ Stock taktet der kurz auf max, dann aber auf ca 975 im Schnitt und bei meinem anderen Profil musste ich das PL um 10% erhöhen um mal die 1030MHz zu sehen, der Unterschied lag dann bei ca 30W.
Müsste das also in Games testen, denn da werden die Taktraten auch gehalten permanent.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. November 2014)

Also könnte ich ca. 20Watt rausholen im Schnitt.  Das wären dann ~50 Watt dank WaKü und UV bei gleicher Leistung.


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2014)

Hmm das wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn so warm wird meine GPU auch net wenn ich zocke, vor allem wenn die Karte so undervolted ist, oder nee, dies könnte schon hinkommen.
Meine Karte wird so ca 70°C warm glaube ich, ich teste mal eben^^


----------



## Performer81 (19. November 2014)

Mir ist jetzt schon das 2. mal innerhalb einer WOche der PC mitten im SPiel einfach ausgegangen. Keine Fehlermeldung einfach zack--PC aus (zock atm nur BF4). EInmal mit Standardtakt und einmal übertaktet. Sowas deutet doch eigendlich aufs NT hin aber mein Thermaltake Toughpower XT 675 ist erst 2 Jahre alt und zählt doch wirklich nicht zum Schrott, oder?


----------



## dan954 (19. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hast du BF4?


Hab ich leider auch nicht  Ich hätte Shadow of Mordor oder könnte man etwas auf 4k-Downsampling zocken um Stabilität zu testen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hmm das wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn so warm wird meine GPU auch net wenn ich zocke, vor allem wenn die Karte so undervolted ist, oder nee, dies könnte schon hinkommen.
> Meine Karte wird so ca 70°C warm glaube ich, ich teste mal eben^^


Hmm... Also ich habe ~50°C (GPU) ~65°C (VRM1) ~45°C (VRM2)

Deine Temperaturen wären mal interessant. @Stocktakt mit UV 

Meine Tri-X läuft komplett stock.


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2014)

Hier mal die Werte nach 2 Metro LL Benchmarkruns @ OC UV.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dasselbe @ stock (ohne uv)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fazit: 20W geringerer Verbrauch bei mehr FPS und 4 Grad kühlere GPU und 7°C kühleren VRM 1 und 3°C kühleren VRM 2, max VDDC @ stock bei 1.141V und getuned 1.086V.
WIN WIN Situation, lohnt sich also. Wenn ich die Lüfterkurve jedoch deutlich schärfer einstellen würde, was ich beim Zocken sowieso machen könnte, da Kopfhörer, wären sicherlich ca 60° GPU Temp drin.
Wat solls, das teste ich auch mal noch fix 

OK hier mal dasselbe @ 85% Fanspeed, wie man sieht, wird der Verbrauch nochmals gedrückt und die Temps sind deutlich besser, nur ist halt laut so, da musste schon den Gamesound hoch stellen 
Im Vergleich zu deiner Wasserkühlung habe ich so 6° wärmere GPU Core Temps, aber dafür 12°C kühlere VRM1 Temps, VRM 2 ist bei uns beiden dann mit 45°C gleich.
Wie gesagt, so bin ich aber leicht schneller wie deine Karte, welche @ stock läuft. Man sieht gut, wie die Stromstärke steigt mit zunehmender Temps. Kühlung ist schon wichtig.
@ stock lasse ich meine Karte net laufen, denn bei 1300MHz Speichertakt, kann ich nicht so stark undervolten, die nächst höhere Station wären bei mir 1075/1400 bei -19mV.
Da könnte ich vllt auch runter mit der Spannung, wenn ich den Speicher runter setze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timeris (19. November 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum UV. 

Wie findet man heraus wie viel undervolting die Karte mitmacht? Irgendwann gibts ja einen Blackscreen, was macht man dann? Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit wieder die Standardeinstellungen zu laden?

Und wie genau funktioniert das im MSI AB mit den Profilen? Habe in den Settings ein 2D und ein 3D Profil eingestellt, allerdings werden die nicht automatisch ausgewählt.


----------



## Roundy (19. November 2014)

Also bei mir ist grad die neue Gefährtin eingetroffen, af ist neue oder alte revision?
Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (19. November 2014)

Timeris schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zum UV.
> Wie findet man heraus wie viel undervolting die Karte mitmacht? Irgendwann gibts ja einen Blackscreen, was macht man dann? Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit wieder die Standardeinstellungen zu laden?
> Und wie genau funktioniert das im MSI AB mit den Profilen? Habe in den Settings ein 2D und ein 3D Profil eingestellt, allerdings werden die nicht automatisch ausgewählt.



... ja automatisch macht der AB nur das Profil, wenn unten links mit " apply oc with start up" (grüner Punkt) aktiviert ist.Wenn du
experimentierst, dann solltest du diesen Punkt deaktivieren, sonst gibt es Probleme. Hatte ich auch, startete normal, bis der AB
im Autostart aktiviert wurde, dann war der Bildschirm irgendeine Farbe.  
Profile anlegen mit save, dann blinken die und auswählen. Fertig. Ich habe es so, dass der AB normal startet und dann wähle ich manuell das Gewünschte an.


----------



## Roundy (19. November 2014)

Okay ersmal paar Schwierigkeiten gehabt wegen der igpu aber nach deaktivieren derselben läufts. 
Asic 69,8 also nicht so die Höhe, mal schauen was die temps sagen.
Ich nehm hetzt ersmal den 14.11.
Und hoff dass es damit startet.
Gruß


----------



## criss vaughn (19. November 2014)

Man bin ich Anti-Öko, alle Undervolten und ich gebe 1.30 V für Vollgas


----------



## Roundy (19. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Man bin ich Anti-Öko, alle Undervolten und ich gebe 1.30 V für Vollgas


 
ich will nur nicht dass meine eltern nen frühzeitigen herztod beim betrachten der stromrechnung bekommen 
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (19. November 2014)

Wenn man nicht grad 24/7 am gamen ist macht das in der Stromrechnung eh keinen großen Unterschied ob man Stock laufen lässt oder richtig Gummi gibt.
Problem ist einzig das die Wärmeentwicklung bei den 290er schnell ungemütlich wird.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Okay ersmal paar Schwierigkeiten gehabt wegen der igpu aber nach deaktivieren derselben läufts.
> Asic 69,8 also nicht so die Höhe, mal schauen was die temps sagen.
> Ich nehm hetzt ersmal den 14.11.
> Und hoff dass es damit startet.
> Gruß



Dann berichte mal


----------



## der-sack88 (19. November 2014)

Kann es ein, dass die R9 290X ein bisschen zickig ist, was den PCIe-Slot betrifft? Hab mir günstig eine bei ebay geschossen und die läuft eigentlich problemlos.
Bei meinem Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 bleibt der Bildschirm aber im obersten Slot schwarz. Die Karte läuft zwar, aber ich krieg nicht mal das Bios angezeigt. Meine alte HD7870 läuft da problemlos. Einen Slot tiefer gibt keine Probleme.
Nur hätte ich sie lieber weiter oben, weil sonst der PCI-Slot verdeckt wird und ich so meine TV-Karte nicht mehr nutzen kann und der Abstand zum Netzteil dann auch ein wenig klein wird.
Hab schon einiges ausprobiert, Bios ist aktuell, Treiber sowieso, Netzteil ist auch nagelneu (bequiet E10 600W), und die Karte sowie der Slot funktionieren ja an sich auch, nur eben nicht zusammen.
Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so habe mal mit meinem Stärksten Profil eine Stunde TR gezockt. Ich muss denke ich bald die WLP erneuern...irgendwie hatte ich schon bessere temps aber denke es kann sich noch sehen lassen
> da alle meine Gehäuse Luffis auf min drehen , entsteht halt schnell Hitzestau...was heist Stau aber dank niedrieger Drehzahlen der GH Luffis kommt es ein wenig zum Stau...Morgen teste ich mal mit GH offen
> 
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


 

so mal das gleiche mit offenem Gehäuse....im Durchnitt mindestens 5 grad Unterschied zwischen Offenem GH und geschlossenem GH bei den GPU und VRM Temps bei viel niedrieger Luffidrehzahl( auch die standartkurve  der VaporX)

meisten lag die GPU Temp bei 74 Grad..mal drüber mal drunter so im Durchschnitt 43% Luffigeschwindigkeit wie ihr auch in der GPUlogfile sehen könnt.
Max Verbrauch vom ganzen System laut Meßgerät 380 Watt...avg so 365 Watt..
Also entsteht doch ein bisl Hitzestau 

Könnt ihr auch mal mit euer Max Profil ( bei mir geht natürlch auch noch mehr ) gegen testen ?


GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Roundy (19. November 2014)

okay ich hab auch wieder nen bissl getestet, hier die logfile, insbesondere die spawas werden nicht mehr ganz so warm, der 1er nur ca. 5°C wärmer als die GPU der ander 10°C kälter.
heißt AF neue oder alte revision?
hier der test im valley.. 1100/1200MHz bei ca. 1.15V (+0mV)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (19. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so mal das gleiche mit offenem Gehäuse....im Durchnitt mindestens 5 grad Unterschied zwischen Offenem GH und geschlossenem GH bei den GPU und VRM Temps bei viel niedrieger Luffidrehzahl( auch die standartkurve  der VaporX)
> 
> meisten lag die GPU Temp bei 74 Grad..mal drüber mal drunter so im Durchschnitt 43% Luffigeschwindigkeit wie ihr auch in der GPUlogfile sehen könnt.
> Max Verbrauch vom ganzen System laut Meßgerät 380 Watt...avg so 365 Watt..
> ...


 

371W? WTF?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> 371W? WTF?



Die gpuz Werte kannste knicken bei mir....mein kompletter pc brauchte avg 365watt


----------



## Performer81 (19. November 2014)

Tomb Raider bench, läuft als 290x:

http://abload.de/img/tomb_1150ozf9m.jpg

@Roundy

Den Valley test kannste komplett knicken, was meinste immer mit AF, meinste FA die PCb version? Das ist die neue.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. November 2014)

nööööööööö


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Tomb Raider bench, läuft als 290x:
> 
> http://abload.de/img/tomb_1150ozf9m.jpg
> 
> ...



Nicht den benchmark....über eine Stunde im game am stück


----------



## Roundy (19. November 2014)

jo genau dann halt AF 
wieso knicken, ist der mMn beste bench überhaupt.
als stabilitätstest okay, zum spielebelastung im bezug auf temps zu checken gibbet nix besseres.
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (19. November 2014)

Bei mir heizt Heaven mehr als Valley, vor allem ist Heaven auch einigermaßen ein Stabilitätstest.

Ein 1h Heaven und 1h Valley stabiles Setting crasht mir übrigens nach max. 30min BF4^^


----------



## Roundy (19. November 2014)

ich schau mal, hab ja jetzt standartmäßig nur 1000/1200@-19mV anliegen.
Gruß


----------



## Typhoon007 (19. November 2014)

Bekomme mit +50 Core Voltage bei Valley Artefakte. Ich komme bloss bis 1075 Mhz Core Takt. Bei 1100 Mhz bekomme ich leichte Artefakte. Wie sollte ich weiter machen? Siehe screenshots die einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte wenn es garnicht geht wenigstens die 1100 knacken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Bekomme mit +50 Core Voltage bei Valley Artefakte. Ich komme bloss bis 1075 Mhz Core Takt. Bei 1100 Mhz bekomme ich leichte Artefakte. Wie sollte ich weiter machen? Siehe screenshots die einstellungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

versuche mal +75mv und 1100mhz


----------



## Roundy (19. November 2014)

stell mal auf 0.1sec refresh rate und dann wie gesagt mehr spannung, wäre mir es aber nicht wert die 100mhz mit so viel strom zu erkaufen, ich lass meine auch auf 1000/1200 laufen, reicht vollkommen
Gruß


----------



## DARPA (19. November 2014)

@Typhoon: Bei der Core Spannung haste noch genug Luft, aber beobachte die Temperaturen. Ich schätze die werden bei deiner Karte der limitierende Faktor werden.

@Roundy: Wie lange hat bei dir die Abwicklung der RMA gedauert?


----------



## Roundy (19. November 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> @Typhoon: Bei der Core Spannung haste noch genug Luft, aber beobachte die Temperaturen. Ich schätze die werden bei deiner Karte der limitierende Faktor werden.
> 
> @Roundy: Wie lange hat bei dir die Abwicklung der RMA gedauert?


Glaub 2-2.5 wochen, ging recht schnell
Gruß


----------



## hema8193 (19. November 2014)

Hi, Ich brauch von euch Profis einen Ratschlag. Also ich habe die Sapphire Tri X R9 290 und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich möchte aber nur kurz wissen ob es okay ist, wenn ich Watch Dogs zocke nach ca 1 1/2 - 2 Stunden  die Temp auf 77 Grad ansteigt. Sind das normale Werte oder zu hohe? Der Lüfter dreht sich max 40% auf laut GPU Z. Gehäusebelüftung ist völlig IO 2x rein 2x raus alle 4 gleich eingestellt. Würd mich über Antworten bzw von euch die Temps wissen was ihr so bei Watch Dogs habt. (Einstellungen Ultra 1920x1080)

Habe noch keine Probs gehabt mit der Graka.


Hier mal ein paar Werte von der Spitzentemp:

2014-11-19 20:41:20 ,             1000.0   ,               1300.0   ,               77.0   ,              44   ,                2270   ,        100   ,                        3821   ,                       281   , 11.50   ,  1.141   ,   1.000   ,              11.5   ,              108.0   ,           147.0   ,            150.8   ,                   77   ,                   54   ,

2014-11-19 20:41:21 ,             1000.0   ,               1300.0   ,               77.0   ,              44   ,                2270   ,        100   ,                        3821   ,                       281   , 11.50   ,  1.109   ,   1.000   ,              16.3   ,              141.5   ,           198.3   ,            161.8   ,                   77   ,                   54   ,

2014-11-19 20:41:22 ,             1000.0   ,               1300.0   ,               77.0   ,              44   ,                2271   ,        100   ,                        3821   ,                       281   , 11.50   ,  1.125   ,   1.000   ,              16.6   ,              142.5   ,           198.5   ,            161.3   ,                   77   ,                   54   ,



LG Hema


----------



## DARPA (19. November 2014)

77 Grad sind noch völlig problemlos.




Roundy schrieb:


> Glaub 2-2.5 wochen, ging recht schnell Gruß


Danke. Das klingt gut.


----------



## hema8193 (19. November 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> 77 Grad sind noch völlig problemlos.



Ich weiß schon das es eigentlich bis 90 okay ist. Aber meine Graka ist nicht übertaktet und finde eigentlich für Stockeinstellungen die Temp hoch oder lasse ich mich nur anstecken von Traumtemps anderer? Ich habe auf AMD Gaming teil gelesen iwo der hatte 58c max bei Watch Dogs bei dem gleichen Typ wie ich. Wie schaffen es Leute die Graka zu übertakten ohne das Sie einen Lüfterumbau machen und trotzdem kühlere Temps haben als meine?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2014)

hier mal 2h BF4 auf meinen 24/7 setting 980/1250mhz @ -44mv = ~ 1,04v im Durchschnitt mit offenem Gehäuse


----------



## D3N$0 (19. November 2014)

Vergiss diese ganzen Taumtemps einfach, meine Sapphire bekommt VRM1 auch nicht unter 80°C gekühlt 
Habe allerdings eine umgebaute Refenzkarte mit Accelero Xtreme IV und keine Tri X. Desweiteren läuft meine auf 1125/1285 PT 20%.
Die verbauten MOFSETs sind aber bis 150°C freigegeben von daher ist alles bis 110°C bedenkenlos. Ab 125°C fährt die Karte ihren Takt herunter.

Die GPU selbst ist auf 95°C ausgelget von daher sind deine Temsp völlig i.O


----------



## der-sack88 (19. November 2014)

Ich habe mir ja extra deswegen gleich noch den Morpheus besorgt, der macht das schon.
Bin grad am probieren, bei der GPU laufen 1125 ohne Probleme, danach gibts Artefakte. Ich glaube das reicht mir auch, Spannung gibts dann drauf wenn die Leistung auch wirklich benötigt wird.
Beim Speicher sinds jetzt 1400, mal sehen was da noch geht, da bin ich noch nicht am Ende.

Und die Temperaturen sind ein Traum. Die GPU liegt knapp über 50°C, VRM1 hat keine 70°C. Der Morpheus taugt echt was. Für den Preis ein Schnäppchen, die Konkurrenz kostet ja auch so viel.

Und dank schön leiser Noiseblocker ist das gute Stück jetzt auch nicht aus dem PC herrauszuhören, und das bei den 50°C bei Volllast.


----------



## kampi9310 (19. November 2014)

So ich habe mich auch mal durch probiert.
Meine schafft 
1150/1400 bei 69 mv / 40% PT
und komme nicht über 54 Grad 
Ich glaube das ist ok  
leider bekomme ich bei 1175 core schon artefakte  
geht noch was ?? oder ist hier schon das ende ?


----------



## Typhoon007 (19. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> versuche mal +75mv und 1100mhz


 
Habe ich schon. Bei +75 hatte ich noch mehr Artefakte und das Bild stockte ab und zu dann habe ich schnell Valley beendet. Bei ein Asic von 79,5 müsste doch viel mehr drin sein als nur 1100 Mhz aber mit welchen einstellungen ist die frage.

Refresh ist schon bei 0,1 Sekunde eingestellt.

Edit:
Bei +100 v core und der rest wie gehabt wie auf dem Screenshot aber immernoch artefakte bei 84 grad max. Gpu temp. Gerade mit Heavan getestet. Und wie gehts weiter?


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2014)

Teste mal +75/+100mV aber nur +10% PL und lass die Lüfter schneller drehen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. November 2014)

Habe ich mal mit +75 getestet. Die Lüfter habe ich auf +45 gestellt weil ab +50 waren sie mir viel zu laut. Heavan lief ganz gut ohne Grafikfehler oder Artefakte aber wie man auch auf den Screenshots sehen kann sind jetzt die Temperaturen richtig in die höhe gegangen. Vor allem der VRAM temperatur mit ganze 102 Grad. Gpu mit 94 Grad auch ziemlich hoch. Ich hoffe mal das ich da nichts durchgebraten oder kaput gemacht habe. Weil 102 Grad bei VRAM finde ich schon sehr hoch oder was meint ihr? Ist das schon an der grenze des gefährlichen oder brauche ich mir da keine sorgen zu machen? Will die Karte ja nicht killen. Und was kann ich als nächstes versuchen? Will mich an die 1200 Mhz herantasten. Wenn die Temperaturen es zulassen natürlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2014)

Also iwas ist faul bei dir, ich habe höhere Settings genutzt, jedoch sind meine Ergebnisse besser, liegt wohl wahrscheinlich an der CPU 
Die Heaven Spezis können ja mal was dazu sagen, nutze das normalerweise nie.
Lass deine Lüfter am besten schneller drehen, desweiteren hast du auf deiner Karte einen Schalter, stell den mal nach rechts, dann hast du eine aggressivere Lüfterkurve.(glaube ich)
GPU Z kannst du auch nach unten verlängern, dann brauchste nicht 2 mal abscreenen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier noch meine neue deutlich aggressivere Lüfterkurve:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warum ich die so eingestellt habe, kann ich auch kurz erläutern.
Zum einen kühlere Temps= geringerer Verbrauch= weniger anfällig für Bildfehler, Nachteil ist die Lautstärke logischweise, nur beim Zocken bekomme ich davon nix mit dank Headset.

Zu den Werten an sich:

Bis 40°C hab ich es auf Minimum (=25% bei der TriX), diese Temps (höher 40°C+) erreiche ich beim surfen auch net wirklich, von dem her ist dies eine gute Wahl.
45°C hingegen erreiche ich natürlich sobald Spielelast eintritt recht schnell und dort habe ich 37% gewählt, weil 37% bei der TriX mMn sehr leise sind (1,5 Sone). (bei dir 45%)
Damit wollte ich gewährleisten, dass direkt wenn Last anliegt, die Kühlung merklich startet, ich denke es ist sinnvoller, sofort auf die Geschwindigkeit zu gehen, die für einen eigentlich die Grenze bildet, wo es noch angenehm ist. Der Rest ist natürlich deutlich schneller ausgelegt, weil wie gesagt dank Kopfhörer bekomme ich davon nichts mit beim Zocken.
Du könntest zB bei dir ab 45°C 45% Fanspeed einstellen, ab 70°C 55% Fanspeed, ab 80°C 65% Fanspeed und ab 90°C 100% und dann mal schauen, wo es letztendlich landet bei Heaven.
Dann weißt du schon mal, wie sich die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten auswirken und dann musst du halt entscheiden, wie warm du es haben willst bzw ob du vllt deine max Grenze nicht nach oben korrigierst.
Deine aktuellen Temps sind auf jeden Fall Käse mMn, da musst schon noch bissl optimiert werden, weil du kannst nicht deutlich übertakten mit Spannungserhöhung und dabei noch fast idle Lautstärke fahren 
Meine Temps sehen auch nur so gut aus, weil ich den Weg des undervoltings gehe + die Lüfter auch beanspruche.  

Bei der TriX sind 50% Fanspeed= 4,7 Sone, nachzulesen hier Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Test: Endlich Stille auf Hawaii
Bei Heaven lagen jetzt max 47% an bei max 2257 RPM, bei 50% liegen max schon 2490 RPM an, also sind 47% noch mal eine Ecke leiser, schätze so knapp über 4 Sone+
Also sind 47% bei mir knapp leiser wie eine 290X Referenzkarte @ 40% (quietmode), kann man ja auch nachlesen in dem PCGH Test, welchen ich eben verlinkt habe.
Für meinen Geschmack natürlich alles andere als leise, aber auch kein Weltuntergang, ich sag mal so, man kann damit leben zumal noch Kopfhörer + Gamesound dafür sorgen, dass man nix mitbekommt.
Die Vorteile kühlerer Temps liegen auf der Hand. Spielt man mal ohne Kopfhörer mit leisem Gamesound, kann man natürlich in meinem Fall auf max 37% fixieren.

Das Gehäuse, vor allem der Luftstrom dort, sind natürlich extrem wichtig. Hier mal 2 Beispiele, einmal wie es nicht aussehen sollte und einmal wie es aussehen sollte.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...a-teamspeak-zusammenstellung.html#post6837879

Vernünftige Gehäuselüfter sind natürlich auch extrem wichtig, habe aber auch nur die stock Lüfter in meinem CM Storm Trooper Gehäuse, hab da aber den 200mm Deckellüfter abgeklemmt.
2 120er vorne und ein 140er am Heck reichen aus. Ein weiterer Vorteil, den ich unternommen habe, war der Austausch der Wärmeleitpaste auf der Grafikkarte.
Kann man bei Gelegenheit mal machen, wenn man die Grafikkarte reinigt. Gut ist zB Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 3.5g Spritze Preisvergleich 
Der CPU tut die natürlich auch gut.


----------



## derneuemann (20. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Habe ich mal mit +75 getestet. Die Lüfter habe ich auf +45 gestellt weil ab +50 waren sie mir viel zu laut. Heavan lief ganz gut ohne Grafikfehler oder Artefakte aber wie man auch auf den Screenshots sehen kann sind jetzt die Temperaturen richtig in die höhe gegangen. Vor allem der VRAM temperatur mit ganze 102 Grad. Gpu mit 94 Grad auch ziemlich hoch. Ich hoffe mal das ich da nichts durchgebraten oder kaput gemacht habe. Weil 102 Grad bei VRAM finde ich schon sehr hoch oder was meint ihr? Ist das schon an der grenze des gefährlichen oder brauche ich mir da keine sorgen zu machen? Will die Karte ja nicht killen. Und was kann ich als nächstes versuchen? Will mich an die 1200 Mhz herantasten. Wenn die Temperaturen es zulassen natürlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also 102° VRM1 finde ich für den Dauerbetrieb zu hoch! Also ich würde für den Hochsommer eine Max VRM Temperatur von 100° gerade noch so durch gehen lassen, aber jetzt schon...
Demnach hast du, wenn du die Lüfter nicht schneller drehen lassen willst deinen Taktspielraum (auf Grund der Temperaturen) für meinen Geschmack schon überstrapaziert!
Selbst wenn du die Lüfter mit 100% laufen lässt glaube ich nicht das du damit, wenn überhaupt stabil 1200MHz fahren könntest!
Du kannst ja mal mit den gleichen Einstellungen mal einen Test bei 60%,70%,80%,90%,100% machen. Nur um zu schauen wie viel sich die Temperaturen verändern!
Oder einfach mal einen Test bei der absoluten oberen Schmerzgrenze, was die Lüftergeschwindigkeit angeht machen!

Und stell Powertune mal auf +50%, damit da nichts eingreift. Oder zumindest möglichst spät eingreift!

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich dann mit 1050MHz, etwas weniger Spannung und entsprechend niedrigeren Temperaturen zufrieden geben!



Duvar schrieb:


> Teste mal +75/+100mV aber nur +10% PL und lass die Lüfter schneller drehen.


Warum "aber nur +10% powertune?


----------



## ATIR290 (20. November 2014)

Knapp 40% und ich wäre schon glücklich !
Mit 40% zudem 100mV Untervolting und 850 / 1100 läuft meine Karte inkl. Gehäuse-Lüfter zwar nicht Leise, aber noch erträglich, zudem ich KH trage.
Kein Vergleich zu 49% Lüfter   

PS:
Nur meine Frau im Wohnzimmer stören die 49% Lüfter, vor Allem beim TV schauen schon erheblich  
Warte nun aber auf Fiji, R9 390(X) und hoffe dann wird Alles gut !


----------



## derneuemann (20. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Knapp 40% und ich wäre schon glücklich !
> Mit 40% zudem 100mV Untervolting und 850 / 1100 läuft meine Karte inkl. GehäuseLüfter zwar nicht Leise, aber noch erträglich, zudem ich KH trage.
> Kein Vergleich zu 49% Lüfter
> 
> ...


 
Du hast aber wirklich pech gehabt...
Meine R9 290X lief bei 40% mit 960MHz/1250MHz ohne Probleme. Wenn es im Raum nicht all zu warm war liefen sogar die 1000MHz bei -44mV ohne ans Templimit zu kommen


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2014)

1200 wird er auch net erreichen, brauch er aber auch nicht, am besten mit 1100 zufrieden geben. Standard R9 290 hat nur 947 MHz, bist also bei 1100 schon 153 MHz drüber und dies sollte schon für alles reichen.
Mehr geht nur noch mit der Brechstange und da spielen seine Temps einfach nicht mehr mit. Bei +50% Power Tune hatte er Bildfehler, selbst mit +100mV, darum habe ich ihm geraten, dort mal +10 einzustellen.
Kenne das von meiner Karte auch, dass max Power Tune auch recht schnell Bildfehler produzieren kann, warum auch immer. Wenn es mit geringerem PL läuft, umso besser, scheint ja auch geklappt zu haben.
Hier mal ein weiterer Heaven Bench:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (20. November 2014)

@thyphon,  deine karte hat ja nur zwei Lüfter,  und ist eher auf leisen Betrieb (wenns klappt) als auf hohe übertaktbarkeit und kühlleistung ausgelegt.
Lass sie doch einfach @stock laufen wenns so leise ist.
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2014)

Heavenresultat mit Profil Nr. 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr muss aber wirklich net sein. zudem wird die Karte deutlich wärmer und lauter, denke dabei sollte man es belassen.
Man könnte zwar mehr rausholen Typhoon, aber siehst ja, ab einem gewissen Punkt, hat man mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.
Man sollte also wissen, wann man sich zufrieden geben sollte und ob bei dir nun 1100 laufen oder 1135 wie bei mir, spielt auch kaum eine Rolle.
Meine Karte wird kein Tag länger halten wie deine, also wenn es mit deiner unspielbar wird, wird es bei mir zeitgleich auch passieren.
Dein einziger "Nachteil" ist mMn die AMD CPU, am besten auf Intel switchen, wenn die ihre neuen CPUs demnächst raus bringen.


----------



## derneuemann (20. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 1200 wird er auch net erreichen, brauch er aber auch nicht, am besten mit 1100 zufrieden geben. Standard R9 290 hat nur 947 MHz, bist also bei 1100 schon 153 MHz drüber und dies sollte schon für alles reichen.
> Mehr geht nur noch mit der Brechstange und da spielen seine Temps einfach nicht mehr mit. Bei +50% Power Tune hatte er Bildfehler, selbst mit +100mV, darum habe ich ihm geraten, dort mal +10 einzustellen.
> Kenne das von meiner Karte auch, dass max Power Tune auch recht schnell Bildfehler produzieren kann, warum auch immer. Wenn es mit geringerem PL läuft, umso besser, scheint ja auch geklappt zu haben.
> Hier mal ein weiterer Heaven Bench:
> ...


 

Ich denke, die Bildfehler kommen dann nur nicht mehr, weil die Karte dann bei Lastspitzen den Takt blitzschnell senkt. In diesen Lastspitzen wären dann vermutlich auch die instabilitäten gewesen. So kann man sich das erklären! Aber macht das sinn? Ist das dann nicht ein bisschen so, als würde man ein Auto auf 500PS tunen und weiß ab 450PS, kann das Getriebe das nicht mehr richtig und deswegen drosselt man das ganze dann auf 450PS???

Ich muss glaube ich muss noch mal ein paar Benchmarks machen, z.B. Crysis 3 PCGH Szenne und dann 1150MHz bei 0% PT, 10% PT, 20% PT, 30% PT, 40% PT,50% PT. und dann mal schauen wie die Ergebnisse aus schauen...
Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, das mit dem Niedrigsten PT Setup auch das schlechteste Ergebnis bei rum kommt und dem entsprechend ein niedriger Takt mit höherem Powertune das gleiche Ergebnis erreicht! Eigentlich hätte ich heute sogar Zeit!


----------



## criss vaughn (20. November 2014)

Kleines OC-Update: Ich bin mit dem VCore um ein Delta von 25 mV (= + 175 mV) runtergegangen (habe sporadische Bildfehler erhalten), ebenso mit dem Takt um 20 MHz auf 1200 MHz. Im Anschluss ließ sich die PCI-E-Versorgung problemlos auf + 100 mV stellen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich nun sogar auf 1230 MHz gehen kann - und das ohne Bildfehler und mit einer niedrigeren Temperatur bei geringerer Lüfterdrehzahl  Muss das heute Abend aber noch mal verifizieren^^


----------



## derneuemann (20. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Kleines OC-Update: Ich bin mit dem VCore um ein Delta von 25 mV (= + 175 mV) runtergegangen (habe sporadische Bildfehler erhalten), ebenso mit dem Takt um 20 MHz auf 1200 MHz. Im Anschluss ließ sich die PCI-E-Versorgung problemlos auf + 100 mV stellen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich nun sogar auf 1230 MHz gehen kann - und das ohne Bildfehler und mit einer niedrigeren Temperatur bei geringerer Lüfterdrehzahl  Muss das heute Abend aber noch mal verifizieren^^


 
Das klingt super!


----------



## LTB (20. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Habe ich mal mit +75 getestet. Die Lüfter habe ich auf +45 gestellt weil ab +50 waren sie mir viel zu laut. Heavan lief ganz gut ohne Grafikfehler oder Artefakte aber wie man auch auf den Screenshots sehen kann sind jetzt die Temperaturen richtig in die höhe gegangen. Vor allem der VRAM temperatur mit ganze 102 Grad. Gpu mit 94 Grad auch ziemlich hoch. Ich hoffe mal das ich da nichts durchgebraten oder kaput gemacht habe. Weil 102 Grad bei VRAM finde ich schon sehr hoch oder was meint ihr? Ist das schon an der grenze des gefährlichen oder brauche ich mir da keine sorgen zu machen? Will die Karte ja nicht killen. Und was kann ich als nächstes versuchen? Will mich an die 1200 Mhz herantasten. Wenn die Temperaturen es zulassen natürlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm die Spannung scheint aber recht niedrig zu sein mit +75mV

Evtl ist der Kühler nicht so Potent


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. November 2014)

Wo genau sieht ihr bei GPUZ eigentlich die Core Voltage Spannung? Ist es das wo 12V steht und daneben 11,88 V?


----------



## LTB (20. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Wo genau sieht ihr bei GPUZ eigentlich die VC Spannung? Ist es das wo 12V steht und daneben 11,88 V?


 
VDDC bei GPUZ


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. November 2014)

Welche VDDC genau? Da sind mehrere VDDC.


----------



## LTB (20. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Welche VDDC genau? Da sind mehrere VDDC.


 
Das erste unter der 12V Zeile


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. November 2014)

Hmm 1.055 Volt. Ist das jetzt zu niedrig? Warum bekomme ich dann wenn ich auf +100 erhöhe Artefakte?

Und wie es vorher auch schon erwähnt wurde sind meine Heaven Ergebnisse nicht so toll. Es sollte viel mehr sein. Ich glaube das Problem liegt wo anders. Habe übrigens den Bios aus der Asus seite geflasht gehabt. Kann das damit zu tun haben vielleicht? Und ja der DIP Switch Schalter steht bei mir immer rechts auf Performance. Hatte vorhin jemand danach gefragt darum schreibe ich es nochmal. Ich habe eine r9 290 und keine Radeon HD 7850 oder so und dann hätten die Ergebnisse viel höher ausfallen müssen oder nicht? Und kann es noch damit zu tun haben das ich im Bios für die CPU den integrierten Performance Profil benutze? Der Taktet bis 3,9 Ghz. Vielleicht macht er ja die Probleme mit der niedrigen FPS. Werde Bios zurück setzen und nochmal testen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Habe ich mal mit +75 getestet. Die Lüfter habe ich auf +45 gestellt weil ab +50 waren sie mir viel zu laut. Heavan lief ganz gut ohne Grafikfehler oder Artefakte aber wie man auch auf den Screenshots sehen kann sind jetzt die Temperaturen richtig in die höhe gegangen. Vor allem der VRAM temperatur mit ganze 102 Grad. Gpu mit 94 Grad auch ziemlich hoch. Ich hoffe mal das ich da nichts durchgebraten oder kaput gemacht habe. Weil 102 Grad bei VRAM finde ich schon sehr hoch oder was meint ihr? Ist das schon an der grenze des gefährlichen oder brauche ich mir da keine sorgen zu machen? Will die Karte ja nicht killen. Und was kann ich als nächstes versuchen? Will mich an die 1200 Mhz herantasten. Wenn die Temperaturen es zulassen natürlich.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=786708"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=786709"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=786710"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=786711"/>



Du brauchst doch nicht mehr an 1200mhz  denken bei deinen temps....warum möchtest du so hoch takten ?
Meine läuft mit 980/1250mhz bei idle Umdrehungen von 20-25% das entspricht 0,6 sone wenn alle drei luffis drehen...und die Leistung reicht in allen Games locker aus.


----------



## criss vaughn (20. November 2014)

Sollte die DirectCUII-Kühllösung nicht sogar eine sehr gute Lösung sein .. ?! Irgendwas stimmt an der Karte nicht - mMn .. ich würde einmal den Kühler abbauen und die WLP erneuern^^

Off: Yiihaaa, eben ist mein 32" WQHD Monitor ins Büro geliefert worden


----------



## LTB (20. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Off: Yiihaaa, eben ist mein 32" WQHD Monitor ins Büro geliefert worden



ist da die ppi nicht sehr hoch?
Ich finde ja 24" FullHD schon zuviel ppi 

24" mit WQHD fände ich ja super


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Sollte die DirectCUII-Kühllösung nicht sogar eine sehr gute Lösung sein .. ?! Irgendwas stimmt an der Karte nicht - mMn .. ich würde einmal den Kühler abbauen und die WLP erneuern^^
> 
> Off: Yiihaaa, eben ist mein 32" WQHD Monitor ins Büro geliefert worden


 
Laut den Tests von PCGH ist die DCII gar nicht mal so gut. Zumindest bei der VRM Kühlung hat sie eher schlecht abgeschnitten.


----------



## ebastler (20. November 2014)

LTB schrieb:


> ist da die ppi nicht sehr hoch?
> Ich finde ja 24" FullHD schon zuviel ppi
> 
> 24" mit WQHD fände ich ja super


 
Sind ppi nicht pixel per inch? Dementsprechend bedeuten viele ppi eine hohe Auflösung, und wenige eine niedrigere.
Da hast du es verdreht.


----------



## criss vaughn (20. November 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Laut den Tests von PCGH ist die DCII gar nicht mal so gut. Zumindest bei der VRM Kühlung hat sie eher schlecht abgeschnitten.


 
Mhm ok, aber trotzdem erscheinen mir seine Werte zu hoch .. mit vernünftiger Gehäusekühlung und neuer WLP muss doch 'ne Besserung möglich sein 

@LTB: Du meinst zu niedrig, oder .. ? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt ka, hatte noch nie einen derart großen PC-Monitor, aber mein Geschäftsführer ist der Meinung dass ich den in Zukunft nehmen soll / darf, also tu ich es einfach mal .. wenn nicht, wandert er zurück


----------



## derneuemann (20. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch nicht mehr an 1200mhz  denken bei deinen temps....warum möchtest du so hoch takten ?
> Meine läuft mit 980/1250mhz bei idle Umdrehungen von 20-25% das entspricht 0,6 sone wenn alle drei luffis drehen...und die Leistung reicht in allen Games locker aus.


 
Ob einem die Leistung einem Reicht, in jedem Game sieht jeder anders 
Aber bei den Temperaturen sollte man an der Stelle eher den Takt und die Spannung senken!



LTB schrieb:


> ist da die ppi nicht sehr hoch?
> Ich finde ja 24" FullHD schon zuviel ppi
> 
> 24" mit WQHD fände ich ja super


 
Also ein hoher PPI Wert, bedeutet eine hohe Auflösung auf kleinem Monitor nicht anders herum! WQHD 24" = hoher PPI Wert und WQHD 32" = niedriger PPI Wert.
Ich hätte jetzt wohl bock auf einen UHD Monitor in 32", aber das dauert noch bis es die GPU´s besser können!



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Mhm ok, aber trotzdem erscheinen mir seine Werte zu hoch .. mit vernünftiger Gehäusekühlung und neuer WLP muss doch 'ne Besserung möglich sein
> 
> @LTB: Du meinst zu niedrig, oder .. ? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt ka, hatte noch nie einen derart großen PC-Monitor, aber mein Geschäftsführer ist der Meinung dass ich den in Zukunft nehmen soll / darf, also tu ich es einfach mal .. wenn nicht, wandert er zurück


 
Die DC ist nicht für Übertaktung geeignet, wegen ihrer schwachen VRM Kühlung. Was sollte neue WLP an der kühlung der VRM ändern? Einfach mit 1050MHz zufireden geben!


----------



## criss vaughn (20. November 2014)

Die VRM's sind ja durchaus etwas strapazierfähig - die WLP war auch eher auf den Chip bezogen^^ Die Revision der Gehäusekühlung könnte den VRM's dienlich sein  Aber das muss letztlich jeder selbst entscheiden .. zur Not den Kühler runterwerfen und einen neuen kaufen .. ^^

Bzgl. der PPI: Nachdem nun 5+ Leute das selbe gesagt haben, ist es sicherlich verstanden ..


----------



## LTB (20. November 2014)

jajaja sry ich habe es verdreht^^ 

zu WENIG ppi 

und ich will tendenziell MEHR ppi


----------



## criss vaughn (20. November 2014)

LTB schrieb:


> jajaja sry ich habe es verdreht^^
> 
> zu WENIG ppi


 
Sicher, dass ich es dir nicht noch ein 7. mal erklären soll .. ?! Also PPI ..


----------



## derneuemann (20. November 2014)

Wir wollten nur sicher gehen! 
MfG


----------



## DARPA (20. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> .. zur Not den Kühler runterwerfen und einen neuen kaufen .. ^^


Ganz ehrlich, ich würds so machen. 
Die Karte hat Potential. Vernünftige ASIC, geringe Grundspannung, getrennte Spannungsregelung für GPU und Speicher (mit der MSI verwechselt )
Also einen vernünftigen Kühler da drauf und jib ihm!

Ist halt die Frage was dem einzelnen das wert ist.


----------



## LTB (20. November 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich würds so machen.
> Die Karte hat Potential. Vernünftige ASIC, geringe Grundspannung, getrennte Spannungsregelung für GPU und Speicher.
> Also einen vernünftigen Kühler da drauf und jib ihm!
> 
> Ist halt die Frage was dem einzelnen das wert ist.


 
Vorher würde ich noch mit 100% Lüfterspeed checken wie weit die GPU ca gehen könnte.
Denn selbst bei niedriger Spannung heißt es nicht das die GPU weit geht.


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. November 2014)

Wo stellt man noch mal das so ein das Heaven den 60 Fps Lock nicht mehr hat? Es geht nie über 60 Fps. Wieder mal. Ich möchte gleich das mit der +100 Lüfterspeed testen.

Ich denke das entweder mit meiner Grafikkarte etwas nicht stimmt oder irgendwas anderes. Kann doch nicht sein das wo alle bei Heaven über 100 Fps haben und ich nur 50 Fps.

Edit:
Mein Bios habe ich übrigens resettet und läuft jetzt alles normal auf standard. Hatte also auch damit nichts zu tun. Gerade getestet. Muss ich gleich noch das mit der Lüfterspeed auf anschlag testen aber vorher muss ich wissen wo ich den 60 Fps lock bei Heaven wegbekommen kann. Hatten wir vor einpaar tagen aber habe ich leider vergessen wie es war.


----------



## DARPA (20. November 2014)

Vsync deaktivieren

Und 100 FPS? Schmeiß nicht die Ergebnisse von 720p und 1080p durcheinander


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ob einem die Leistung einem Reicht, in jedem Game sieht jeder anders
> Aber bei den Temperaturen sollte man an der Stelle eher den Takt und die Spannung senken!
> 
> Also ein hoher PPI Wert, bedeutet eine hohe Auflösung auf kleinem Monitor nicht anders herum! WQHD 24" = hoher PPI Wert und WQHD 32" = niedriger PPI Wert.
> ...



Jo klar für zb crysis3  nutze ich auch mein 1100/1400mhz oder 1150/1500mhz Profil
Aber meine Kühlung stemmt das ja auch ganz locker...

Also an seiner Stelle würde ich auch 1050/1250mhz testen....da sollte doch schon gut uv drinne sein


----------



## criss vaughn (20. November 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich würds so machen.
> Die Karte hat Potential. Vernünftige ASIC, geringe Grundspannung, getrennte Spannungsregelung für GPU und Speicher (mit der MSI verwechselt )
> Also einen vernünftigen Kühler da drauf und jib ihm!
> 
> Ist halt die Frage was dem einzelnen das wert ist.


 
Sehe das ähnlich, mit dem Zusatz von LTB: Wer Spaß am Tweaken und Tunen hat sollte ausloten, ob es wirklich ein guter Rohling ist - und selbst wenn nicht, dann wird trotzdem gefighted .. zumindest ich sehe immer eine Herausforderung und Spaß an solchen Dingen


----------



## der-sack88 (20. November 2014)

Die Vorteile liegen ja auch abseits von OC auf der Hand. Wesentlich kühler, trotzdem unhörbar, weniger Stromverbrauch... das allein war mir den Preis schon wert.


----------



## derneuemann (20. November 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Vsync deaktivieren
> 
> Und 100 FPS? Schmeiß nicht die Ergebnisse von 720p und 1080p durcheinander


 
Ich denke er meint die Max Fps und die liegen bei rund 110 bis 120, so weit ich mich erinnere! Durchschnitt dann so bei 50 bis 60.


----------



## derneuemann (20. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Sehe das ähnlich, mit dem Zusatz von LTB: Wer Spaß am Tweaken und Tunen hat sollte ausloten, ob es wirklich ein guter Rohling ist - und selbst wenn nicht, dann wird trotzdem gefighted .. zumindest ich sehe immer eine Herausforderung und Spaß an solchen Dingen


 
Genau das ist overclocking! SPAß und davon eine Menge! Sinn macht es seltener, aber rein weg zum Spaß geht das in Ordnung!


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint die Max Fps und die liegen bei rund 110 bis 120, so weit ich mich erinnere! Durchschnitt dann so bei 50 bis 60.


 
Genau ich meine natürlich die max. FPS. Die ist bei mir zbs.  bei Valley auch viel viel niedriger als ihr. Irgendwas stimmt also bei mir bzw. bei meiner Grafikkarte nicht. Nur was!?


----------



## derneuemann (20. November 2014)

Ok meine 110 bis 120 und 50 bs 60 bezogen sich auf Heaven bench! Valley habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf! Hast du denn in Spielen auch probleme!


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. November 2014)

@ Evgasüchtiger

Kannst du mir mal die drei Profile posten die du hast?

- idle
- Last
- Last deluxe

Würde auch mal testen wie weit ich UV'en kann & wie sich die Temps bewegen..

in welchen schritten muss ich da runter mit der CV und wo ist die 'richtige' Einstellung für PL?




_Gruß, Amer_


----------



## Roundy (20. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> @ Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Kannst du mir mal die drei Profile posten die du hast?
> 
> ...



Also kommt halt auf den speichertakt an wie weit du runtergehst, ich teste immer zuerst mit -31 dann -25 dann -19.
Wenn du nen blacky kassierst von vorn anfangen und ganz wichtig den afterburner vom auto start nehmen,  da du wenns extrem instabil ist ansonsten direkt nachm booten nen blacky bekommst.
Powetraget kannst so testen, dass die karte unter last ihren takt hält und nicht wie wild jumped.
Gruß


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. November 2014)

Sooo, 
Ich habe Heute meine R9 290 PCS+ erhalten und muss sagen: Das Ding ist ein Beast!
Sie ist wirklich Gigantisch! Spulenfiepen hab ich ab ca. 400FPS und dann auch nur Leise
Blackscreens bisher auch nicht.
PS: Hab das Powertarget schon auf +20 gesetzt wegen dem Takt 

Lg Leo


----------



## Roundy (20. November 2014)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Sooo,
> Ich habe Heute meine R9 290 PCS+ erhalten und muss sagen: Das Ding ist ein Beast!
> Sie ist wirklich Gigantisch! Spulenfiepen hab ich ab ca. 400FPS und dann auch nur Leise
> Blackscreens bisher auch nicht.
> ...



Schick  
Revision?
Asic?
Anliegende Lastspannung?
Temps bei 1 stunde valley?
 Find ich gut, kann ich endlich mal wieder mit wem vergleichen 
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (20. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> @ Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Kannst du mir mal die drei Profile posten die du hast?
> 
> ...


Deine Karte reagiert recht empfindlich auf UV, du hast einen eher empfindlichen Speicher, aber dein Chip sollte einiges wegstecken können.
Wenn du auf 1200MHz VRAM gehst könntest du -25 oder -50mV gut probieren, ev. sogar mehr. Stock sind ja +25mV bei dir.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Deine Karte reagiert recht empfindlich auf UV, du hast einen eher empfindlichen Speicher, aber dein Chip sollte einiges wegstecken können.
> Wenn du auf 1200MHz VRAM gehst könntest du -25 oder -50mV gut probieren, ev. sogar mehr. Stock sind ja +25mV bei dir.


 
Wie könne wir den Takt bändigen damit er nicht hin und her hüpft? xD


----------



## Roundy (20. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wie könne wir den Takt bändigen damit er nicht hin und her hüpft? xD



Von was auf was springt er denn?
Ist er nur instabil und läuft nie mit 100% oder jumpt doe gpu Auslastung permanent von 0 auf 100%?
Gruß


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. November 2014)

0 - 100 rauf / runter


----------



## Roundy (20. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> 0 - 100 rauf / runter



Must mal gucken gab mal so nen fred von wegen takt stabilisieren 290/x.
Ich würd selber suchen, nur ist das Internet hier eh scheiß langsam und ich hab auch noch gedrosselt 
Gruß


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Must mal gucken gab mal so nen fred von wegen takt stabilisieren 290/x.
> Ich würd selber suchen, nur ist das Internet hier eh scheiß langsam und ich hab auch noch gedrosselt
> Gruß


 
Dann bist du ordentlich bestraft mit deinem Netz xD


----------



## Roundy (20. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Dann bist du ordentlich bestraft mit deinem Netz xD



Bin halt am handy, daheim ists schlimm aber zum Glück noch nicht ganz so 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Genau ich meine natürlich die max. FPS. Die ist bei mir zbs.  bei Valley auch viel viel niedriger als ihr. Irgendwas stimmt also bei mir bzw. bei meiner Grafikkarte nicht. Nur was!?


 
stelle mal in CCC alles auf standart


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> @ Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Kannst du mir mal die drei Profile posten die du hast?
> 
> ...



jede karte ist anders versuche doch mal meine 980/1250mhz..hatte es dir doch schon mal gepostet...samt Luffikurve


----------



## Roundy (20. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> stelle mal in CCC alles auf standart



Oder mal gucken ob du vsync an hast.
Auf settings und dann soll in dem Kästchen kein haken sein.
Gruß


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> stelle mal in CCC alles auf standart


 
Das habe ich vor tagen schon ausprobiert. Hat auch nicht geholfen.

@Roundy
Meinst du bei Heaven? Da habe ich den Haken bei Vsync drinne. Ist das der Grund das meine max Fps nie höher gehen als 60 Fps? Werde ich gleich ausprobieren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Das habe ich vor tagen schon ausprobiert. Hat auch nicht geholfen.
> 
> @Roundy
> Meinst du bei Heaven? Da habe ich den Haken bei Vsync drinne. Ist das der Grund das meine max Fps nie höher gehen als 60 Fps? Werde ich gleich ausprobieren.



Jo der muss natürlich raus....logisch


----------



## ebastler (20. November 2014)

Sagt mal, wie erzwinge ich AA im Treiber?
Konkret geht es mir um Borderlands 1. Da finde ich in den Settings einfach kein verfluchtes AA; und das killt mir die Augen.
Im CCC ein Spieleprofil für die BL1.exe angelegt, und da dann bei AA "Override Application Settings" eingegeben. Irgendein AA (zum Testen das Erstbeste, vergessen, was) ein, auf Max, und das Spiel gestartet.
Alles sieht aus wie bisher, Karte gammelt mit halbem Target Takt rum und dreht Däumchen.

Habe ich da einen Fehler gemacht, oder kann mir jemand sagen, wie das genau geht (oder kennt einen guten Link dazu?)?
Würde mir grad sehr helfen!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. November 2014)

Oh habe vorhin die 1200/1500mhz versucht....habe zwei Stunden TR gezoggt....ich bin angefangen  mit +150mv(avg~1,24v) ....lief auch die erste halbe Stunde ohne Fehler...nach der halben Stunde traten ab und an kleine Pixel Fehler auf....habe dann bei auf +200mv(avg ~1,28v ) gestellt.....und diese liefen dann die restlichen 1,5 Stunden ohne Probleme.... War mit geschlossenem Gehäuse...die Lüfter drehten zwischen 60-70% bei Max 86 Grad GPU und 94 Grad und 76grad die vrms.... Also mit Kopfhörern habe ich die Karte nicht wahrgenommen...aber ohne ist es doch schon sehr laut.... Mit wakü ist dieses bestimmt locker drinne....wenn nicht noch mehr.....wie gesagt....der ram geht auch höher ...


----------



## DARPA (20. November 2014)

@ebastler: Dein Vorgehen ist grundsätzlich richtig. Aber wähl mal 8x Supersampling aus, ist glaube das höchste was im CCC geht. 
Oder noch besser, Gedosato installieren und Downsampling nutzen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo der muss natürlich raus....logisch


 
Ja es lag wirklich nur an Vsync. Weil der haken drinne war. Jetzt habe ich auch bei Heaven über 100 max. Fps. 😁😂 Jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt das die Karte doch nicht defekt ist. 😊 Gegen meine zu hohen Chip Temperaturen kann ich aber anscheinend trotzdem nichts tun. Muss ich mal schauen ob ich mich mit 1075 Mhz zufrieden gebe oder nicht. Mein übertakterherz sagt mach weiter. 😉 Und ja ich weiss das die Karte erstmal für alle Spiele stark genug ist aber trotzdem.


----------



## Roundy (20. November 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo der muss natürlich raus....logisch



Ja genau den meinte ich 
@ebastler ich finde das die aa modi im ccc genau gar nichts bewirken, versuchs mal mit radeon pro oder gedosato.
Gruß


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. November 2014)

@Roundy
Wo sehe ich die Revision ?

ASIC liegt bei 68,4%

Die anliegende Lastspannung beträgt 1.125V

Nach 30min Valley hab ich eine max. GPU-Temp von 65 Grad
Vrm1 ist max 71 Grad heiß geworden
Vrm2 max 60 Grad


----------



## ATIR290 (20. November 2014)

Wie läuft bei euch Farcry 4
Ich alles MAX und SSAA mit im Ersten Level um die 50 bis 60 fps, also gegen Mitte des Ersten Level im "Dorfbewohnerbereich"
Dies gar mit Catalyst 14.6 Beta 1
also nicht mal den 14.11.1 genommen

Steigert jener die Frames wirklich nochmals drastisch ?

PS:
Mit 850 /1100 und -100 mV !!! kann die Sapphire Referenz Karte mit 42% Lüfterspeed den Takt felsenfest halten 
und erreiche gerade mal 1 Grad unter der Zieltemperatur von 94 Grad, komme somit auf hohe 93 Grad, aber Takt wird noch gehalten!
@Duvar
Mit 45% Lüfter und 900+ Mhz sollte ich hinkommen, aber Speicher will halt die -100 mV, oder komme ich noch weiter runter mit dem Tool Trixx (-200mV) bei 1100 Mhz Speichertakt, 
dafür aber 947 Mhz und Lüfter sollte gleich bleiben bei jenen 42% Speed ?!
Dank!


----------



## Roundy (20. November 2014)

Am pcie slot wenn du soe rausgebaut hast 
Oder an den temps...
Cool ich hab nen 69,8er asic und real anliegen 1.148V bei -19mV.
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (20. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie läuft bei euch Farcry 4
> Ich alles MAX und SSAA mit im Ersten Level um die 50 bis 60 fps, also gegen Mitte des Ersten Level im "Dorfbewohnerbereich"
> Dies gar mit Catalyst 14.6 Beta 1
> also nicht mal den 14.11.1 genommen
> ...


 
Was gurkstn mit so alten Treibern immer rum.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> Mit 45% Lüfter und 900+ Mhz sollte ich hinkommen, aber Speicher will halt die -100 mV, oder komme ich noch weiter runter mit dem Tool Trixx (-200mV) bei 1100 Mhz Speichertakt,
> dafür aber 947 Mhz und Lüfter sollte gleich bleiben bei jenen 42% Speed ?!
> Dank!


 
Nee da kommste net weiter runter, bei mir waren max -106mV drin für 1100MHz Speichertakt.
Bei 900MHz Speichertakt waren -150mV drin, nur die Leistung leidet zu sehr dran.
Bleib mal bei 1100 und -100mV, weiter runter lohnt sich nicht.
Bei dir lohnt sich nur noch Wärmeleitpaste für ~10€ und bessere Gehäusebelüftung, oder halt noch besser, neuer GPU Kühler, aber das willste ja net.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. November 2014)

Ne, warte lieber auf die R9 390(X)

R9 290 Turboduo habe ich verkauft und dieses Geld beiseite gelegt
Sobald R9 390 verfügbar wird die AMD Referenz Verkauft und zur R9 390 gegriffen  
Dies ist weitaus weiser als jetzt noch ne R9 290 im Custom-Modell zu holen, aber reizen tud es mich jeden Tag mehr   Grrrr!


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. November 2014)

Kann man das so lassen oder würde da noch was gehen?


----------



## Performer81 (21. November 2014)

Ist doch ein schönes Ergebnis. Würds einfach so lassen, bzw. das max. was mit 0 offset möglich ist ausloten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ne, warte leiber auf die R9 390(X)
> 
> R9 290 Turboduo habe ich verkauft und dieses Gsle beiseite gelegt
> Sobald R9 390 verfügbar wird die AMD Referenz Verkauft und zur R9 390 gegriffen
> Dies ist weitaus weiser als jetzt noch ne R9 290 im Custommodell zu holen, aber reizen tud es mich jeden Tag mehr   Grrrr!


Bau doch einen AM-Kühler drauf.


----------



## Ralle@ (21. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bau doch einen AM-Kühler drauf.


 
Das bringt bei ihm ja eh nix.
Seit gut 6 Monaten geht das schon so, einfach ignorieren und fertig. Ist schon mehr als lächerlich.


----------



## Roundy (21. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ne, warte leiber auf die R9 390(X)
> 
> R9 290 Turboduo habe ich verkauft und dieses Gsle beiseite gelegt
> Sobald R9 390 verfügbar wird die AMD Referenz Verkauft und zur R9 390 gegriffen
> Dies ist weitaus weiser als jetzt noch ne R9 290 im Custommodell zu holen, aber reizen tud es mich jeden Tag mehr   Grrrr!



Die 390/x dann aber bitte sofort mit nem anständigen design und nicht wieder so nen billig crab 
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (21. November 2014)

Ich hätte an seiner Stelle entweder ein neues Gehäuse gekauft, oder eine Wasserkühlung montiert!


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2014)

Die günstigste Lösung wäre 3M Ohrenstöpsel Schaumstoff E-A-R Classic II | bei Rakuten.de.
Direkt für die ganze Familie kaufen, Lüfter auf 100% und per Zeichensprache kommunizieren 
Gehäusewand vllt offen lassen, falls noch net getestet  ob es was bringen würde.


----------



## criss vaughn (21. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie erzwinge ich AA im Treiber?
> Konkret geht es mir um Borderlands 1. Da finde ich in den Settings einfach kein verfluchtes AA; und das killt mir die Augen.
> Im CCC ein Spieleprofil für die BL1.exe angelegt, und da dann bei AA "Override Application Settings" eingegeben. Irgendein AA (zum Testen das Erstbeste, vergessen, was) ein, auf Max, und das Spiel gestartet.
> Alles sieht aus wie bisher, Karte gammelt mit halbem Target Takt rum und dreht Däumchen.
> ...


 
Teste einmal das Tool _RadeonPro_ oder füge eine DS-Auflösung über die Registry hinzu 

Edit: Hab den 32" WQHD auf 73 Hz übertaktet


----------



## Dr. med iziner (21. November 2014)

Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich von meiner Karte halten soll. ASIC=74.5. Aktuell lote ich etwas die Grenzen aus. Aktuell bin ich bei +100mV/1125Mhz/1550Mhz. Läuft unter BF4 stabil und die GPU-Temp. liegt ingame bei max. 73°C. VDDC=1.325V.
Ich habe momentan noch ein Profil mit -56mV/940Mhz/1100Mhz. Das läuft auch soweit problemlos. Nur manchmal kommt ein Blackscreen, allerdings nur wenn ich per Hotkey auf das Profil wechsle.
Ein anderes Profil habe ich mit +13mV/1070Mhz/1400Mhz.


----------



## Performer81 (21. November 2014)

HAb mal den Tombraiderbench mit 290 und 290X Bios durchlaufen lassen, jeweils mit 1100/1400:

290: avg. 77,4
290X: avg. 81,6

Mit dem 290x Bios brauch ich mehr SPannung für den Takt, bei der 290 +25mv, bei der 290x +63mv. Komisch ist auch das bei derselben SPannung die max. SPannung dieselbe ist aber der vdrop ist bei der 290x höher. LAut Afterburner liegt die avg. SPannung komischerweise leicht höher als bei der 290, laut GPU-z ist die Spannung aber ca 20mv niedriger (bei demselben offset).


----------



## Ralle@ (21. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich von meiner Karte halten soll. ASIC=74.5. Aktuell lote ich etwas die Grenzen aus. Aktuell bin ich bei +100mV/1125Mhz/1550Mhz. Läuft unter BF4 stabil und die GPU-Temp. liegt ingame bei max. 73°C. VDDC=1.325V.
> Ich habe momentan noch ein Profil mit -56mV/940Mhz/1100Mhz. Das läuft auch soweit problemlos. Nur manchmal kommt ein Blackscreen, allerdings nur wenn ich per Hotkey auf das Profil wechsle.
> Ein anderes Profil habe ich mit +13mV/1070Mhz/1400Mhz.


 
Hast halt eine durchschnittliche Karte.
Nimm mal weniger VRAM OC, das könnte die vcore nach unten drücken.


----------



## Performer81 (21. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich von meiner Karte halten soll. ASIC=74.5. Aktuell lote ich etwas die Grenzen aus. Aktuell bin ich bei +100mV/1125Mhz/1550Mhz. Läuft unter BF4 stabil und die GPU-Temp. liegt ingame bei max. 73°C. VDDC=1.325V.
> Ich habe momentan noch ein Profil mit -56mV/940Mhz/1100Mhz. Das läuft auch soweit problemlos. Nur manchmal kommt ein Blackscreen, allerdings nur wenn ich per Hotkey auf das Profil wechsle.
> Ein anderes Profil habe ich mit +13mV/1070Mhz/1400Mhz.


 
Ich würde beides getrennt ausloten. Glaub kaum das du für 1125 +100mv brauchst, höchstens für den unnötig hohen Ramtakt.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (21. November 2014)

Naja, bei +100mV und 1140Mhz kommen leichte Artefakte. Daher denke ich, dass ich diese Spannung für 1125Mhz benötige. 
Ich habe bisher die gewünschte Spannung eingestellt, mich dann mit der GPU an die Grenzen getastet und dann die Grenzen für den VRAM ausgelotet.


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2014)

Mich würde interessieren, wie viel Spannung du wir zB 1100MHz brauchst, weil der Sprung von deinem 1070MHz Profil zum 1125er ist was die Vcore angeht recht happig.
Irgendwo in diesen Taktbereichen sollte es den sweet spot geben, wo es also mit relativ geringer Spannungszugabe, in etwa die Leistung von deinem 1125er Profil erreicht wird.
Schätze mal so um die 1100-1110/1400 wäre nicht verkehrt, teste es mal aus.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (21. November 2014)

Ich weiß. Mit +13mV bekomme ich ab 1080Mhz bzw. 1450Mhz Artefakte. Ich werde mal ausloten was ich für 1100Mhz brauche,


----------



## der-sack88 (21. November 2014)

Hab ein Problem mit meiner 290X...

Ich bekommen bei der Karte einigermaßen ordentliche Werte raus, 1175/1475 bei +75. Dann wollte ich noch ein zweites Profil mit UV für den Alltag anlegen, weil die meisten Spiele die Power da nicht brauchen und bin bei Standard-Taktraten bis -69 gekommen und habe dann aufgehört, dachte das reicht. Also als Profil angespeichert und geklickt, dass das bei Start des PCs geladen wird. Das alles habe ich jeweils ne Weile mit Heaven getestet und ich hatte bei den Werten, die ich am Ende raushatte, keinerlei Artefakte und die Temperaturen lagen bei rund 60°C bei der GPU und 70°C bei VRM1. Alles top also.
Nach vielleicht 15 Minuten im Idle ist dann aber einfach der Bildschirm schwarz geworden, der Ton lief noch ein wenig weiter bis der dann auch ausging. Und jedes mal, wenn ich den PC neu starten wollte, passierte nach nichtmal einer Minute das gleiche, bin noch nicht mal wieder in den Afterburner gekommen. Musste dann in den abgesichterten Modus und die cfg-Datei editieren, damit es wieder lief.

Wie kann es sein, dass Heaven anstandslos läuft und im Idle dann der PC abstürzt?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (21. November 2014)

Weil wahrscheinlich die Spannung im Idle zu wenig ist.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. November 2014)

Kann man die getrennt von der Last-Spannung verändern?


----------



## etar (21. November 2014)

Leider nein, sonst könnten viele Leute unter Last noch weiter die Spannung senken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. November 2014)

etar schrieb:


> Leider nein, sonst könnten viele Leute unter Last noch weiter die Spannung senken.



So siehts aus.....da hilft nur um Ca 50mhz den ram Takt senken oder versuchen +10mv mehr Saft einstellen.....dann haste das Problem gelöst,-) würde erstmal +10mv mehr geben....dein ram braucht mehr Spannung im idle....leider ist bei der R9 290 Reihe die vcore des Speichers und der GPU gekoppelt


----------



## Roundy (21. November 2014)

also meine macht die 1100/1200 @0mV gut mit 
24/7 läuft sie auf 1000/1200 @-19mV.
Werds dann wohl auch dabei belassen, mehr leistung brauch ich im moment nicht, sie bleibt kühler und lebt mir hoffentlich länger.
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (22. November 2014)

Wenn sie 1100 mit 0 schafft kannste für 1000 doch sicher weiter runter als -19, oder? Wenn nein lohnt sich das doch net und ich würde nicht auf die 10% Leistung verzichten.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. November 2014)

Also,  für 1100Mhz/1500Mhz brauche ich +63mV. Was real 1.283V bedeutet. Da ist wohl momentan +13mV/1070Mhz/1400Mhz sinnvoller.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Also,  für 1100Mhz/1500Mhz brauche ich +63mV. Was real 1.283V bedeutet. Da ist wohl momentan +13mV/1070Mhz/1400Mhz sinnvoller.



Jo nimm 1070/1400mhz....welche Karte haste? (Handy App ) 

Übrigens ich brauche für 1100/1400mhz -6mv das macht 1,11v im durchschnitt


----------



## Performer81 (22. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Also,  für 1100Mhz/1500Mhz brauche ich +63mV. Was real 1.283V bedeutet. Da ist wohl momentan +13mV/1070Mhz/1400Mhz sinnvoller.



1,263 ist aber dein max. Wert. Real sollte so um die 1,2V liegen.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. November 2014)

Die Karte ist wie in der Signatur eine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+.
Die 1.283V sind der max. Wert welche HWInfo64 ausgespuckt hat.


----------



## Performer81 (22. November 2014)

Ja wie gesagt die real anliegenden Werte musste mit GPU-z oder Afterburner auslesen. DIe max. Werte sind die ohne vdroop.


----------



## powerschwabe (22. November 2014)

Könnt ihr die *Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16* empfehlen?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. November 2014)

Afterburner gibt mir leider keine Möglichkeit die Vcore auszulesen oder das Power Limit zu ändern.


----------



## Performer81 (22. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Afterburner gibt mir leider keine Möglichkeit die Vcore auszulesen oder das Power Limit zu ändern.



Muss in den settings bei überwachung erst eingeschaltet werden.



powerschwabe schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die *Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16* empfehlen?


 
Wenn du nicht übertakten willst okay, ansonsten wird die sehr heiss.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Zocke seit einer Stunde CoD AW & meine Karte erreicht die 80 Grad Marke mit 45 Prozent Luffi! 

Kann das so 'normal' sein?


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2014)

Das Referenzdesign wird halt laut und heiß, was soll ich dir sagen? In Sleeping Dogs habe ich es unter 50% Fan Speed selbst mit -37mV kaum unter 85° halten können.


----------



## reel825 (22. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Zocke seit einer Stunde CoD AW & meine Karte erreicht die 80 Grad Marke mit 45 Prozent Luffi!
> Kann das so 'normal' sein?


 


ebastler schrieb:


> Das Referenzdesign wird halt laut und heiß, was soll ich dir sagen? In Sleeping Dogs habe ich es unter 50% Fan Speed selbst mit -37mV kaum unter 85° halten können.


Die in seiner Signatur angegebene Vapor X ist aber kein Referenz Design


----------



## Thaiminater (22. November 2014)

Kann mir jdm helfen mein Pc ist grad ausgegangen und da war des Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaiminater (22. November 2014)

Und jetzt sind meine Bildschirme ausgegangen und es war so nen ekelhafter sirrton


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2014)

Hallo,

bin grad bei einem Freund mit der Powercolor 290 TurboDuo (gekauft von ATIR  ), und wir wollten schauen, ob wir sie unlocken können.
Die Karte hat einen Schalter am PCB. Wechselt der, so wie bei den 290X, zwischen zwei Bios-Versionen?
Wäre beim Flashen ganz gut, wenn wir ein "Backup" hätten.

Und hat die TurboDuo ein Referenz-PCB? Ich finde dazu irgendwie nichts... Dann könnten wir jedes Bios nehmen, und wären nicht auf TurboDuo Bios beschränkt.

lg


----------



## beren2707 (22. November 2014)

Die Turbo-Duo müsste afaik das gleiche PCB wie die neue PCS+ haben. Der Schalter wechselt wie üblich zwischen zwei BIOS-Versionen (ein BIOS müsste UEFI-tauglich sein).


----------



## Ralle@ (22. November 2014)

Wenn es eine alte Turbo Duo ist, dann hat die noch ein Referenz PCB.
Einfach Kühler demontieren, PCB fotografieren und hier posten, dann können wir es genau sagen.


----------



## beren2707 (22. November 2014)

Das wäre der Punkt, an dem man ansetzen müsste. Wie alt ist die Karte (respektive wann wurde sie von ATIR290 erworben)?


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2014)

Ein Referenz-PCB erkenne ich selbst auch, wenn ich es sehe, habe ja selbst eine Ref 290X.
Das Problem ist, dass wir hier keine gescheite WLP haben, mit der wir den Kühler wieder montieren könnten 
Gekauft hat er sie Im August oder so. Bzw er hat seine defekte im August in RMA geschickt, und dann diese aus der RMA bekommen.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ein Referenz-PCB erkenne ich selbst auch, wenn ich es sehe, habe ja selbst eine Ref 290X.
> Das Problem ist, dass wir hier keine gescheite WLP haben, mit der wir den Kühler wieder montieren könnten


 
Dann ist warten angesagt, oder du nimmst Zahnpasta und nein das ist kein Scherz.


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2014)

Eben eingefallen: Wir haben noch die vom Alpenföhn Brocken Eco. Taugt die?
Ich hätte NT-H1 und PK1, aber 100km weg...


----------



## Performer81 (22. November 2014)

MAn muss doch den Kühler nicht demontieren, steht unten überder Slotleiste R29FA wär die neue, wenn da AMD oder nur F steht isses alte.
Der SChalter wechslet zwischen 2 identischen Biossen, einer ist dafür da wenn was beim flashen schiefgeht.


----------



## beren2707 (22. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Eben eingefallen: Wir haben noch die vom Alpenföhn Brocken Eco. Taugt die?
> Ich hätte NT-H1 und PK1, aber 100km weg...


 Die vom Eco ist okay, es ist die EKL Schneekanone.


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2014)

Ach, das wusste ich nicht. Da steht LF R29F. Also das neue PCB der PCS+?
Demnach muss ich ein PCS+ Bios flashen?

Die hat dann 2 verschiedene BIOS versionen, oder?

Edition: woher kriege ich ein BIOS der neuen PCS+ 290X? Unterscheidet TechPowerUp da? Von denen hab ich mir schon mein aktuelles der 290X Tri-X geholt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ach, das wusste ich nicht. Da steht LF R29F. Also das neue PCB der PCS+?


 Bö, ist das alte.

sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2014)

Ach, das ist das alte? Dann also Referenz?


----------



## DARPA (22. November 2014)

Warum nicht mit dem Tool Hawaiinfo checken, ob die Karte unlocked ist?


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2014)

Laut dem ist sie nicht unlockbar... So weit ich mich erinnere haben aber auch Leute mit laut dem Tool nicht unlockbaren Karten ihre unlocken können.

Zudem, hatten nicht einige einen Vorteil im Takten von den 290X BIOS mit der 290er, oder irre ich mich da?

EDIT: habe ich dsa jetzt richtig verstanden, nach etwas googeln, und wenn da AMD oder R29F steht, hat man das (alte) Ref-Design, und R29FA ist das neue der PCS+?


----------



## DARPA (22. November 2014)

Performer81 hatte gestern noch geschrieben, dass er mit X Bios mehr Spannung braucht bei gleichem Takt. Ist aber jetzt nur 1 Karte, wie es allgemein mit der Taktbarkeit aussieht, weiss ich nicht.

Aber mich würden eh nur die Shader interessieren.


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2014)

Okay, 290X Ref BIOS geflasht, und kein Bild mehr. Schaut schlecht aus. 

Zurück aufs zweite BIOS, läuft wieder einwandfrei. Kann man das aktuell inaktive BIOS umflashen? Dass wir wieder zwei Funktionierende haben...


----------



## beren2707 (22. November 2014)

Ja. Mit dem funktonierenden BIOS hochbooten, den nötigen Text für den AFUDOS-Flash eingeben und vor dem Flashen aufs fehlerhafte BIOS wechseln. Klappt problemlos.


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2014)

Habens jetzt per onboard Chip gemacht, lief auch. Danke trotzdem! Ich dachte immer, man dürfte nicht im Betrieb BIOS umstellen, gut zu wissen!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. November 2014)

reel825 schrieb:


> Die in seiner Signatur angegebene Vapor X ist aber kein Referenz Design



Schlechten Airflow


----------



## Roundy (22. November 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Und jetzt sind meine Bildschirme ausgegangen und es war so nen ekelhafter sirrton



Läufts jetzt wieder?
Ansonsten mal ausbauen oder den fehler beim booten näher beschreiben.
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (22. November 2014)

Also dann melde ich mich zu Wort  
Moritz dein Kollege hat eben das "Alte" PCB und die 2-te Turboduo Karte hatte durchaus das Neue PCB (FA) wurde aber nach 10 Sekunden Valley defekt 
und jene im August eingesendete R9 290 Turboduo und Mitte Obtober erhaltene R9 290 hat eben erneut wieder das Alte PCB drauf.
Wird eben warm und Laut, und hoffe ansonsten klappt alles wunderbar, wurde aber seinerseits mehrmals bestätigt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. November 2014)

Hat einer von euch auch das Porblem, dass eure Grafikkarte von heute auf morgen angefangen hat zu fiepen?


----------



## ebastler (23. November 2014)

Also meine fiept nur, wenn ich Heaven beende und da tausende fps habe...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. November 2014)

Ja das ist ja "normal". Aber ich habe heute den PC gestartet, um einen Bekannten in Bezug auf die R9 290 zu beraten und dann fängt die ganz trocken an zu fiepen. Dabei habe ich meinem Bekannten erst noch die R9 290 schmackhaft gemacht. 

Nunja jetzt hat er eine GTX970 gewählt und ich schau die mir auch mal an.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (23. November 2014)

Wie schalte ich das Power Limit beim Afterburner ein? Irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht gebacken. Bei mir steht immer angegraut "Shader Clock". Die Option "mit Power Limit"  hatte ich schon mal aktiviert, brachte aber keine Änderung.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch auch das Porblem, dass eure Grafikkarte von heute auf morgen angefangen hat zu fiepen?


 
Bist sicher dass es die Karte ist und nicht das NT?


----------



## ATIR290 (23. November 2014)

Also bei mir fiept nix, lasse nun 850 /1100 rennen und Lüfter auf Auto, max. 40-42% und Takt stets gehalten.
Vielleicht 10% weniger Leistung dafür aber noch akzeptable Lautstärke und auch die Frau stört es nimmer, was will man(n) mehr
Bis zur R9 390(X) werd ich somit locker durchhalten
Wenn ich so sehe wieviele Probleme bei den Custom-Karten daherschiessen, auch nach einigen Moanten,-  bin ich höllisch froh bei meiner R9-290 Sapphire Referenz geblieben zu sein  

@Ebastler
Wie gut läuft nun die Turboduo bei deinem Kollegen und wie heiss wird sie dort, bzw. auch wie laut?
Das Gehäuse ist ja nochmals schlechter Belüftet als mein derzeitiges?
Er sagt max. 85 Grad, aber wird da die Karte richtig ausgelastet oder nun teilweise?
Dank Dir!


----------



## Roundy (23. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Wie schalte ich das Power Limit beim Afterburner ein? Irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht gebacken. Bei mir steht immer angegraut "Shader Clock". Die Option "mit Power Limit"  hatte ich schon mal aktiviert, brachte aber keine Änderung.



Du gehst unten rechts auf settings, und dann bei dem fenster das sich öffnet den haken Spannungsregelung freischalten reinmachen.
Dann kannst die spannung verstellen.
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (23. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Läufts jetzt wieder?
> Ansonsten mal ausbauen oder den fehler beim booten näher beschreiben.
> Gruß



Ja läuft hat jetzt aber wieder so nen Freeze und ekelhaften sirrton


----------



## Roundy (23. November 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ja läuft hat jetzt aber wieder so nen Freeze und ekelhaften sirrton



Der ton kommt von wo? Von den Lautsprechern? Oder von der karte?
Gruß


----------



## DARPA (23. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Du gehst unten rechts auf settings, und dann bei dem fenster das sich öffnet den haken Spannungsregelung freischalten reinmachen. Dann kannst die spannung verstellen. Gruß



Er will aber das Power Limit einstellen 

-> Neben der Anzeige für den Core Voltage ist ein Drop Down Pfeil. Damit schaltet man um zwischen 2 Ansichten. Daher einfach wieder umschalten.


----------



## Thaiminater (23. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Der ton kommt von wo? Von den Lautsprechern? Oder von der karte?
> Gruß


 
Also der Ton kommt dann sowohl durch meine Lautsprecher als auch durch meine Kopfhörer 
Gruß


----------



## Ralle@ (23. November 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also der Ton kommt dann sowohl durch meine Lautsprecher als auch durch meine Kopfhörer
> Gruß


 
Freezt der PC unter Last?


----------



## Thaiminater (23. November 2014)

Ja also Arma zocken


----------



## Dr. med iziner (23. November 2014)

Das Problem, dass bei mir kein Power Limit angezeigt wurde, lag darin, dass ich einen anderen Skin verwendet habe. Mit dem originalen Skin funktioniert es.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. November 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bist sicher dass es die Karte ist und nicht das NT?


Ja. Hatte testweise eine Raadeon HD6970 drin hängen.


----------



## Roundy (23. November 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also der Ton kommt dann sowohl durch meine Lautsprecher als auch durch meine Kopfhörer
> Gruß



Ah okay also das kannte ich mit meiner alten karte, mit der neuen hatte ichs noch nicht.
Ich hab dann einfach neugestartet und dann liefs woeder.
Meistens wars so wenn ich nen enb verwendet hab und doe d3d9.dll war schuld.
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (23. November 2014)

Dann liegts wahrscheinlich an Epoch oder Battleroyale


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. November 2014)

Schaut mal bitte das Bild an. Ist das normal das der vorletzte pin  oder wie auch immer das ding heisst so aussieht oder ist die Hälfte irgendwie abgebrochen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. November 2014)

Das ist normal, da ist nix beschädigt.


----------



## Roundy (23. November 2014)

das ist normal
Gruß


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. November 2014)

Ok danke. Weiss man nie und fragen kostet ja nichts. 😀


----------



## Roundy (23. November 2014)

hajoo 
@rapid wie läufts mit der karte?
Gruß


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. November 2014)

Schaut euch mal diese Temperaturen nach gerade mal 5 minuten Crysis Singleplayer mit Standard Profil also nichts übertaktet und dazu noch mit Switch Dip Schalter links also mit Silent Bios an. Das ist doch nicht normal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (23. November 2014)

Hast du ne asus?
Gruß


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. November 2014)

Ja Asus r9 290 DCU II OC


----------



## Ralle@ (23. November 2014)

Die Temps sind schon krass für 5 min zocken, selbst für die schlechte Kühlung der Asus Karte ist das schon eine Hausnummer.
Sicher dass der Kühler richtig sitzt? 

Edit.
Wobei, wenn du das Silent Bios aktiviert hast, versucht die Karte so leise wie möglich zu bleiben und da sind Temps um die 90° bei Vollast keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Timeris (23. November 2014)

Lüfter vielleicht schneller drehen lassen? Der macht bei 43% ja "nur" 1450 rpm, ne PCS+ macht bei 30% schon 1660 rpm.


----------



## Typhoon007 (24. November 2014)

Ich habe keine ahnung ob es vorher auch so war aber mit dem Bios den ich auf die Performance Bios (der schalter stand beim Flashvorgang rechts) rüber geflasht habe sind die Temps genau so. Also wenn der Schalter rechts steht.

Den hatte ich mal vor eine woche geflasht. Den oberen von 13.6.14 aus dem Link unten. Den Performance Bios habe ich dann damit überschrieben als der Schalter rechts stand richtig? Kann es damit zu tun haben? Wie kann ich den Original Performance Bios was Werksseitig drauf war wieder zurückflashen? Ich habe den leider nicht gesichert.

(VBIOS update for R9290-DC2OC-4GD5
Modified parameter reading errors)
http://www.asus.com/de/Graphics_Cards/R9290DC2OC4GD5/HelpDesk_Download/

Edit:
Link geht nicht. Hier ein Screenshot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ich habe die Lüfter mal mit 60% drehen lassen. Die Temps sind dann normal. Ich wüsste nicht warum der Kühler nicht richtig sitzen sollte. Ich habe nie daran rum geschraubt und von vorbesitzer sind auch keine schraubspuren zu erkennen. Die Siegel (aufkleber) auf die Schrauben sind auch unbeschädigt also kann es nie aufgeschraubt wurden sein.

Hier sind die Temps mit 60% Lüfterdrehung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. November 2014)

Timeris schrieb:


> Lüfter vielleicht schneller drehen lassen? Der macht bei 43% ja "nur" 1450 rpm, ne PCS+ macht bei 30% schon 1660 rpm.


Das kann man nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (24. November 2014)

Habe hier was dazu gefunden aber wo finde ich den Original Performance Bios um zurück zu flashen? Verstehe nicht so ganz. Ausserdem geht es da um die r9 290(X) ich habe aber ein r9 290. Oder macht das kein unterschied? Haben die beiden die gleichen Bios Versionen?
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...ios-download-und-manuell-flashen-1025800.html


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. November 2014)

@Roundy
Gestern einen Black Screeen gehabt, sonst läuft alles 
Sie läuft auf 1100 mit +18mV 
Ich bin echt begeistert von der Karte ^^ Nur hat sie kein DVI-I weshalb ich meinen alten Bildschirm erstmal nicht verwenden kann


----------



## Duvar (24. November 2014)

Moin liebe Leute,

immer wieder schön zu sehen, wenn Leute zufrieden sind mit ihrer Karte, aber belasst es bitte nicht dabei, da schlummert noch einiges an Leistung in euren Rechnern.
Ein heißer Tip von mir ist, nutzt folgendes Angebot http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=355697&p=6984323&viewfull=1#post6984323
Besonders BF4 Spieler können noch einiges aus ihren Rechnern kitzeln, natürlich net nur BF4 Spieler. Der Martin optimiert kostenlos euren kompletten Rechner, inklusiver Windows/Gehäuse etc pp, also greift zu 
Klar kann man die CPU auch selber Übertakten, hatte ich ja auch, nur nicht in diesem Umfang, also lasst die Leistung nicht liegen, es reicht nicht einfach den CPU Takt bissl zu heben etc, da geht noch deutlich mehr.


----------



## derneuemann (24. November 2014)

Wenn man keine Lust hat, sich selbst die Mühe zu machen! Wer übertakten möchte kann sich ja auch selbst tief in die Materie einlesen und dann selbst herum probieren! Wenn es dann mal irgendwo hakt, kann man ja noch nachfragen! 
Aber ich finde es schön,das es sich um kostenlose Hilfe handelt!


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2014)

Also ich bin mit meiner R9 290 PCS+ immer noch bei 1100/1350 mit -37 mV (=1,086V). Da scheine ich ja nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Karte erwischt zu haben soweit ich das überblicken kann?


----------



## Duvar (24. November 2014)

Ist doch supi Rolk, kann man echt zufrieden sein, eine der besseren Karten.
@ neuer: Natürlich sollte man sich auch selbst bissl Mühe geben, auf meinen Screenshots siehste ja Screenshots, die sich Eigeninitiative schimpfen.
Die Thematik und dieses ganze Fachchinesisch ist nicht so einfach und von heute auf morgen zu lernen, wenn man da wirklich ins Detail geht.
Man lernt dort auch einiges, also sollte man dies echt ausnutzen, zumal der Martin, sehr viel Spaß an der Sache hat.
Schreibt man eigentlich neuerdings nur mit Ausrufezeichen, oder sind dir die Punkte ausgegangen?


----------



## Roundy (24. November 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meiner R9 290 PCS+ immer noch bei 1100/1350 mit -37 mV (=1,086V). Da scheine ich ja nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Karte erwischt zu haben soweit ich das überblicken kann?



Nur unter last oder auch im idle?
Gruß


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Nur unter last oder auch im idle?
> Gruß


 
Das sind die Last Werte. Im idle taktet sie sich wie üblich auf 300/150 bei irgendeinem Wert um die ~0,95V.


----------



## derneuemann (24. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist doch supi Rolk, kann man echt zufrieden sein, eine der besseren Karten.
> @ neuer: Natürlich sollte man sich auch selbst bissl Mühe geben, auf meinen Screenshots siehste ja Screenshots, die sich Eigeninitiative schimpfen.
> Die Thematik und dieses ganze Fachchinesisch ist nicht so einfach und von heute auf morgen zu lernen, wenn man da wirklich ins Detail geht.
> Man lernt dort auch einiges, also sollte man dies echt ausnutzen, zumal der Martin, sehr viel Spaß an der Sache hat.
> Schreibt man eigentlich neuerdings nur mit Ausrufezeichen, oder sind dir die Punkte ausgegangen?


 
Und wie viel Leistung liegt zwischen deinem Profil 4,2GHz und dem 4,45GHz? An den Speichertimings kann man noch mehr rum spielen! Damit wird die Latenz noch niedriger. Stell mal 9-11-11-22 ein. Bei den Subtimings kann man dann auch nochmal herum probieren.
! Hast recht, die Punkttaste ist wohl defekt! 
Ne ne, ich habe es mir gerade nochmal angeschaut und du hast recht, überall Ausrufezeichen. Komisch, was ist da denn los?



Rolk schrieb:


> Das sind die Last Werte. Im idle taktet sie sich wie üblich auf 300/150 bei irgendeinem Wert um die ~0,95V.


 Hey, wie machst du das? Meine springt auch im idle manchmal (bei kleinster Aktivität, z.B. Browser) auf 1250MHz und da ist dann bei mir schluss mit stärkerem Undervolting!


----------



## ebastler (24. November 2014)

Komisch, meine bleibt meist recht konstant auf 300/150, außer ich habe ein Video laufen. Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser aus?


----------



## Duvar (24. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Und wie viel Leistung liegt zwischen deinem Profil 4,2GHz und dem 4,45GHz? An den Speichertimings kann man noch mehr rum spielen! Damit wird die Latenz noch niedriger. Stell mal 9-11-11-22 ein. Bei den Subtimings kann man dann auch nochmal herum probieren.


 
Hier kannst du mal an einigen Beispielen sehen, was je nach Game noch drin sein könnte http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=379982&d=1385228883
Kannst auch mal diesen Beitrag dir näher anschauen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ift-pg278q-battlefield-4-a-2.html#post6984393


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Hey, wie machst du das? Meine springt auch im idle manchmal (bei kleinster Aktivität, z.B. Browser) auf 1250MHz und da ist dann bei mir schluss mit stärkerem Undervolting!


 
Bei mir springen die Werte im idle auch manchmal ganz leicht, aber das juckt sie Karte nicht.


----------



## derneuemann (24. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier kannst du mal an einigen Beispielen sehen, was je nach Game noch drin sein könnte http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=379982&d=1385228883
> Kannst auch mal diesen Beitrag dir näher anschauen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ift-pg278q-battlefield-4-a-2.html#post6984393



Kannst du nicht mal ein bench mit deinem vorher Setup machen und einen mit optimierten Setup?
Der verlinkte thread ist mir schon bekannt, aber es handelt sich um extremere Unterschiede, als bei dir!
Z.B. Crysis 3 PCGH Szene vorher nachher!


----------



## Duvar (24. November 2014)

Nein!
In dem CB Thread sind doch genug Beispiele!
Arma 3, BF 4 usw usf, denkste die haben den Thread umsonst erstellt und da nur 40 Seiten Müll erzählt und Benches manipuliert?
Lies dir die 40 Seiten durch! http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1282176


----------



## Ironics (24. November 2014)

Welche ist besser? Eine 290 PCS+ oder eine HIS 290 für 10€ mehr?


----------



## Typhoon007 (24. November 2014)

290 PCS+

Edit:
Schreibfehler oder warum ist meine grafikkarte aufeinmal so teuer geworden? Vor ein paar Wochen hat es doch knappe 300 Euro gekostet. Oder irre ich mich?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...II-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_949752.html


----------



## Ironics (24. November 2014)

Könntest du das begründen? Habe gehört die PCS soll schlecht kühlen und die Kühlsysteme von HIS sind ja immer ganz gut.


----------



## Typhoon007 (24. November 2014)

Das werden bestimmt andere machen. Ich habe bloß das was ich hier mitbekommen habe geschrieben. Keine eigenerfahrung also.


----------



## kampi9310 (24. November 2014)

Ist das normal ? 
1150/1350 50+mv
15% PL 

Und dann 1,195 Volt max?? 
Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel ? aber wenn ich runter gehe kommen womöglich blackis ;(


----------



## Ironics (24. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Schreibfehler oder warum ist meine grafikkarte aufeinmal so teuer geworden? Vor ein paar Wochen hat es doch knappe 300 Euro gekostet. Oder irre ich mich?
> 61577 - 4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0



Habe mal geschaut. Gibt es noch für 100€ billiger. Mindfactory ist im Moment einer teuersten Anbieter. Wieso? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Roundy (24. November 2014)

Ironics schrieb:


> Könntest du das begründen? Habe gehört die PCS soll schlecht kühlen und die Kühlsysteme von HIS sind ja immer ganz gut.





			
				Typhoon007 schrieb:
			
		

> Das werden bestimmt andere machen. Ich habe bloß das was ich hier mitbekommen habe geschrieben. Keine eigenerfahrung also.



wenn man hier schon so aufgefordert wird^^

Die PCS+ hat mit die besten Core Temps der 290er, selbst die vapor muss da ab und an einstecken 
Der VRM1 wird ab und zu etwas heiß, bei mir aber nie über 85-90°C (1 Stunde Valley also maximale Spielbelastung bei 1100/1200)

Die IceQ X² HIS taktet von sich aus nur mit 967/1250MHz und wird so schon 69-71°C heiß, die karte die getestet wurde ging auf maximal 1028MHz (vermutlich ohne spannungserhöhung) die PCS+ taktet von sich aus schon mit 1080/1350.
Ich vermute mal, wird der HIS ordentlich takt (wie oben 1100/1200) gegeben kommt die Kühlung sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen.
Zur Lautstärke hab ich nichts vernünftiges gefunden, nur db werte...
kannst alles hier nochmal nachlesen.

BTW, wieso kann ich in der APP nix machen, nicht schreiben, keine abbonierten threads einsehen, und mich noch nichtmal abmelden  

Gruß


----------



## Ironics (24. November 2014)

Danke, dann wirds wohl eher eine Powercolor! 

Ist Drivecity empfehlenswert? Die bieten im Gegensatz zu Mindfactory noch GiroPay an,

Edit: Achwas, es wird Midnight-Shopping bei MF und Nachnahme


----------



## Thaiminater (24. November 2014)

Ich hatt wieder schon so nen blaues Bild als ich in Bf4 reingetabt bin is da was kaputt?


----------



## BertB (24. November 2014)

drive city ist ein ableger von mindfactory,
glaub ich zumindest

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-PCS--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_950327.html
https://www.drivecity.de/product_info.php?products_id=950327&pid=geizhals

man beachte die telefonnummern:
04421 / 91 31 010 = mindfactory
04421 / 91 31 050 = drive city

Preußenstraße 14 a - c
26388 Wilhelmshaven  = mindfactory

Preußenstraße 14a
26388 Wilhelmshaven = drive city

adressen sin auch identisch

gibt noch mindestens nen dritten shop, der da wohl dazugehört,
so segeln die halt unter drei verschiedenen flaggen

edit:  https://www.compuland.de/product_info.php?products_id=950327&pid=geizhals
hat tel.:


04421 / 91 31 020 = compuland

adresse:
Preußenstraße 14 c
26388 Wilhelmshaven

die angebote sind auch meist (immer?) gleich


----------



## Ironics (24. November 2014)

@BertB Ja das wusste ich schon. War mir allerdings nicht sicher ob das auch seriös ist, da ich keine Bewertung auf relevante Produkte auf den genannten Ablegern gefunden habe. Ich hab auch schon gelesen, dass diese einfach Retoureware wieder verschicken. Aber danke für die Antwort. Wenn Midnight-Shopping ist, ist es doch eh egal. Mit Nachnahme bin ich auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Typhoon007 (24. November 2014)

Ironics schrieb:


> Habe mal geschaut. Gibt es noch für 100€ billiger. Mindfactory ist im Moment einer teuersten Anbieter. Wieso? Keine Ahnung.



Seltsam das ausgerechnet die Asus bei mindfactory.de richtig teuer geworden sind. Andere Hersteller gibts aber wiederum günstig wie noch nie. Habe bis jetzt immer Asus und immer bei Mindfactory.de gekauft.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (24. November 2014)

Komischerweise laufen meine OC-Profile nicht mehr stabil. Ausgerechnet im Desktop gibt es Querstreifen und Blacksreens. Während +13mV/1070/1400 neulich noch stabil lief, musste ich auf +13mV/1060/1380 runter. Auch bei +63mV/1100/1550 musste ich auf +63mV/1100/1500 runter.


----------



## Roundy (24. November 2014)

neuer treiber drauf?
Gruß


----------



## Daskan (24. November 2014)

sagt mal ... braucht die msi 290x 8gb eigentlich mehr watt als die 4gb version?^^


----------



## Performer81 (24. November 2014)

Minimal, wegen den paar mehr Rambausteinen.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (24. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> neuer treiber drauf?
> Gruß


Nein. Keine Änderungen am System.


----------



## derneuemann (25. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Komischerweise laufen meine OC-Profile nicht mehr stabil. Ausgerechnet im Desktop gibt es Querstreifen und Blacksreens. Während +13mV/1070/1400 neulich noch stabil lief, musste ich auf +13mV/1060/1380 runter. Auch bei +63mV/1100/1550 musste ich auf +63mV/1100/1500 runter.



Genau das gleiche gab es bei mir auch! Erst lief Standart Takt mit -60mV, später nur noch mit -44mV. Es ist halt ein betreiben, außerhalb der specs und an der Stabilitätsgrenze. Von daher sehe  ich immer eine Sicherheitsreserve bei oc vor. Z.B. wenn ich Teste, 1200MHz sind bei +50mV stabil, dann lasse ich die Karte max 1160 bei + 50mV im Alltag laufen. So läuft es dann auch auf dauer stabil, ohne mit Treiberupdates oder sonstiges nach zu stellen!


----------



## criss vaughn (25. November 2014)

Man sollte auch bedenken, dass sich die Karten bzw. die Chips in einem dauerhaften Alterungsprozess befinden: Geht man von dem Extremfall aus, dass die gewählte Einstellung die randstabile Einstellung war, so führt die zunehmende Elektromigration dazu, dass diese randstabile Einstellung obsolet wird und man nachziehen muss. Viele kennen das Phänomen von der alten Core2Quad-Serie. Zusätzlich spielen Faktoren wie minimale Spannungsschwankungen ausgehend von MoBo, NT etc. mit rein - von Treibern wollen wir erst einmal gar nicht reden ..


----------



## derneuemann (25. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nein!
> In dem CB Thread sind doch genug Beispiele!
> Arma 3, BF 4 usw usf, denkste die haben den Thread umsonst erstellt und da nur 40 Seiten Müll erzählt und Benches manipuliert?
> Lies dir die 40 Seiten durch! http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1282176



Komm runter, ich habe nur gefragt ob du einen Vergleich machen kannst! Die Benchs sind aber auch nur Durchschnittsangaben. Es gehört sich die min Fps zu messen. Und dein System, was du als Beispiel genutzt hast wurde da ja auch nicht mit getestet. 
Ich bezweifle nicht das Ram OC usw. was bringt nur der zugewinn ist im Schnitt kleiner als hier suggeriert wird. 
Warum willst du keinen Bench machen! Kostet eine halbe Stunde. 
Ich habe selbst schon viel getestet, z.B. 1333MHz  9/9/9/24 gegen 1866MHz 9/10/9/23
gemessen in Crysis 3 , PCGH Testszene gewinn der min Fps lag bei rund 7%...
In einem CPU limitierenden Szenario (720P)
In 1080P limitiert die GPU zu stark... Gewinn eher 2-3% auf rund 50Fps = 1 bis 1,5Fps...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Man sollte auch bedenken, dass sich die Karten bzw. die Chips in einem dauerhaften Alterungsprozess befinden: Geht man von dem Extremfall aus, dass die gewählte Einstellung die randstabile Einstellung war, so führt die zunehmende Elektromigration dazu, dass diese randstabile Einstellung obsolet wird und man nachziehen muss. Viele kennen das Phänomen von der alten Core2Quad-Serie. Zusätzlich spielen Faktoren wie minimale Spannungsschwankungen ausgehend von MoBo, NT etc. mit rein - von Treibern wollen wir erst einmal gar nicht reden ..


Kurz & Knapp 

Die guten alten Core2Quad


----------



## Ralle@ (25. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nein!
> In dem CB Thread sind doch genug Beispiele!
> Arma 3, BF 4 usw usf, denkste die haben den Thread umsonst erstellt und da nur 40 Seiten Müll erzählt und Benches manipuliert?
> Lies dir die 40 Seiten durch! http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1282176



Dennoch ist der Unterschied nicht so groß.
Ich habe selbst schon ein paar Benches gemacht und mich mehrere Stunden mit meinem System beschäftigt und optimiert, mit dem Ergebnis dass die FPS steigen aber nicht so als man es tatsächlich merken würde.

System zum zocken

CPU: 4790K @ 4,4GHZ @ 1,15V
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-OC
RAM: 2x 8GB DDR3 2133 CL9 @ 2400 CL9
Grafikkarten: 2x GTX 780TI Windforce OC @ Accelero @ 1150 (Stock Boost)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dakr Power Pro 10 750W
SSD: 2x Crucial M5 512GB
OS: Win 8.1

Getestet habe ich unterschiedliche Taktraten bei der CPU (4GHZ, 4,4GHZ und 4,7GHZ), unterschiedliche RAM Taktraten (1866, 2133, 2400) und unterschiedliche GPU Taktraten (1100, 1200, 1275).
Die Ergebnisse waren so wie ich erwartet habe, beim RAM waren die Steigerungen im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit (DayZ Standalone als Bench). Ob ich da nun im Worst Case 41 oder 45 FPS habe, macht keinen Unterschied. Bei der CPU das selbe, viele meinen SLI braucht weit mehr CPU Power um ordentlich ausgelastet zu werden, das mag bei Auflösungen von Full HD und darunter sicher stimmen aber ich investiere das mehr an Grafikpower und Bildqualität (Downsampling und AA). So macht es so gut wie keinen Unterschied ob die CPU nun mit 4GHZ oder mit 4,7GHZ läuft, im Worst Case CPU Limit bringen 700 MHZ 5 FPS (DayZ Standalone) oder 9 FPS (BF4 Multiplayer).
Das steigern der Taktraten der beiden GPUs bringt im Schnitt 6 FPS pro 100 MHZ, im Worst Case (Far Cry 4 mit allen auf Anschlag gerade mal 2 FPS pro 100 MHZ).

Klar ist es schön das Optimum aus seiner Hardware zu kitzeln, aber große Unterschiede darf man nicht erwarten sofern der Rechner normal läuft.
Eine Steigerung von 15% ist nett, aber wirklich merken tust das nicht und mehr als 15% ist eher die Ausnahme und auf eine bestimmte Anwendung bezogen.


----------



## Duvar (25. November 2014)

Na das sagste so leicht, allein wegen 5% mehr Leistung, sind Leute bereit einen Aufschlag von ~200€+ zu zahlen. (Siehe damals 290 vs 290X etc)
Wenn man die Leistung haben kann, dann sollte man die auch mitnehmen mMn.
Falls demnächst mit neuen GPUs rund 15% mehr Leistung hinzu kommen, was meinste wie viele Leute wechseln werden? (zB 780 Ti zu 980, waren auch net wenige, obwohl es dort weniger als 15% sind).
Es ist einfach verschenkte Leistung und gerade bei den min FPS ist es sehr wichtig, dort nicht zu sehr nach unten zu rutschen.
Ich hoffe du hast deinen uncore Takt auch dementsprechend mit erhöht, als du deine CPU übertaktet hast, es ist halt nicht verkehrt die diversen Komponenten zu optimieren.


----------



## derneuemann (25. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na das sagste so leicht, allein wegen 5% mehr Leistung, sind Leute bereit einen Aufschlag von ~200€+ zu zahlen. (Siehe damals 290 vs 290X etc)
> Wenn man die Leistung haben kann, dann sollte man die auch mitnehmen mMn.
> Falls demnächst mit neuen GPUs rund 15% mehr Leistung hinzu kommen, was meinste wie viele Leute wechseln werden? (zB 780 Ti zu 980, waren auch net wenige, obwohl es dort weniger als 15% sind).
> Es ist einfach verschenkte Leistung und gerade bei den min FPS ist es sehr wichtig, dort nicht zu sehr nach unten zu rutschen.
> Ich hoffe du hast deinen uncore Takt auch dementsprechend mit erhöht, als du deine CPU übertaktet hast, es ist halt nicht verkehrt die diversen Komponenten zu optimieren.



Aber einen GPU Wechsel von R9 290X / GTX780TI zu GTX980 hat niemand empfohlen! Es wurde bei solchen anfragen, immer von "unfug" geredet.  Nur zum Spaß ok, aber wegen Leistung nicht!

Dennoch sollte man jetzt keine Leistung verschenken. DDR3 1600 für alle Systeme zu empfehlen ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Bei den derzetigien Preisen, würde ich 2133 empfehlen. Darüber steigen meistens die Preise zu stark an (es gibt ausnahmen). Und beim Kauf noch auf dual rank achten!


----------



## Deimos (25. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na das sagste so leicht, allein wegen 5% mehr Leistung, sind Leute bereit einen Aufschlag von ~200€+ zu zahlen. (Siehe damals 290 vs 290X etc)
> Wenn man die Leistung haben kann, dann sollte man die auch mitnehmen mMn.
> Falls demnächst mit neuen GPUs rund 15% mehr Leistung hinzu kommen, was meinste wie viele Leute wechseln werden? (zB 780 Ti zu 980, waren auch net wenige, obwohl es dort weniger als 15% sind).
> Es ist einfach verschenkte Leistung und gerade bei den min FPS ist es sehr wichtig, dort nicht zu sehr nach unten zu rutschen.
> Ich hoffe du hast deinen uncore Takt auch dementsprechend mit erhöht, als du deine CPU übertaktet hast, es ist halt nicht verkehrt die diversen Komponenten zu optimieren.


Die Mehlstaubkatze scheint dich ja wirklich geimpft zu haben 

Ich finde, RAM-Clock und Timings sind zwar durchaus nicht ausser Acht zu lassen, aber sind eine der letztrelevanten Stellschrauben für Spieleoptimierung, weil der Nutzen einfach ziemlich beschränkt ist. Wenn du dir die Benchmarks mal anschaust, sind diese entweder im absoluten CPU-Limit und/oder Spielekrüppel, die praktisch nur auf Singlethread-Leistung setzen.
In der Praxis ist mit GPU-OC oder CPU-(core)-OC einfach deutlich mehr zu holen.

@Thread

Hier gabs ja einige Leute, die ihre R9-290 unlocked hatten. Liefen diese all die Zeit problemlos oder zeichneten sich im Langzeitgebrauch Einschränkungen ab? Würde mich mal interessieren.



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Kleines OC-Update: Ich bin mit dem VCore um ein Delta von 25 mV (= + 175 mV) runtergegangen (habe sporadische Bildfehler erhalten), ebenso mit dem Takt um 20 MHz auf 1200 MHz. Im Anschluss ließ sich die PCI-E-Versorgung problemlos auf + 100 mV stellen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich nun sogar auf 1230 MHz gehen kann - und das ohne Bildfehler und mit einer niedrigeren Temperatur bei geringerer Lüfterdrehzahl  Muss das heute Abend aber noch mal verifizieren^^


Sounds nice 

Welche Spannung hast du an der GPU effektiv anliegen?


----------



## Gohrbi (25. November 2014)

...zeigt doch bitte mal AB Bilder mit VCore und GPU Takt. Wie sehr zappelt das bei euch? Ich habe jetzt mal wieder gebastelt und den Originalkühler
mit oc getestet. 40% Lüfter und die Temps sehr erträglich. Wozu braucht man noch den Morpheus? Und 40% sind im allgemeinen Rauschen drin.


----------



## derneuemann (25. November 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...zeigt doch bitte mal AB Bilder mit VCore und GPU Takt. Wie sehr zappelt das bei euch? Ich habe jetzt mal wieder gebastelt und den Originalkühler
> mit oc getestet. 40% Lüfter und die Temps sehr erträglich. Wozu braucht man noch den Morpheus? Und 40% sind im allgemeinen Rauschen drin.



Zappelt? Garnicht, wenn die CPU nicht limitiert... Aber ich nutze derzeit auch Wasserkühlung...


----------



## Gohrbi (25. November 2014)

... hier mal die Werte, @stock und uv und uc


----------



## ebastler (25. November 2014)

Der Takt bleibt bei mir 100% stabil, außer die CPU limitiert, oder ich setze, wie in BF4, einen framelock.

Die Spannung zappelt dafür wild zwischen 1.000 und 1.09, manchmal auch 1.117 herum.


----------



## Deimos (25. November 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... hier mal die Werte, @stock und uv und uc


Die extremen Sprünge von 0 auf 100% und zurück im GPU-load sind in einem Spiel schon recht aussergewöhnlich.
Versuch mal, den Treiber zu deinstallieren und neu zu installieren.

Hatte dasselbe Problem schon einmal (in BF4, soweit ich mich erinnere). Hatte damals versehentlich den neuen Treiber einfach drüberinstalliert.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. November 2014)

... so was vermute ich auch langsam, denn sonst war der GPU Takt eine gerade Linie. An der CPU Limitierung kann es auch nicht liegen, bei4,4GHz sieht es genau so aus.


----------



## derneuemann (25. November 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... so was vermute ich auch langsam, denn sonst war der GPU Takt eine gerade Linie. An der CPU Limitierung kann es auch nicht liegen, bei4,4GHz sieht es genau so aus.



Ich hatte auch mal sowas bei BF4, bei mir lag es allerdings an zu wenig Spannung an der CPU! Die lief zwar über 1h Prime95 aber in BF4, die beschriebene Problematik.  Ich habe nur die Spannung um ein paar mV erhöht und keine Probleme mehr!  Aber nur wenn Mantle zum Einsatz kam. Unter DX11 gab es das nicht!


----------



## Gohrbi (25. November 2014)

...also an der CPU nix an Spannung verändert. Oc und normal beides nichts verändert.
Jetzt den 14.4 drauf, vorher sauber alles mit AMD clean gelöscht und siehe da..... gleiches Ergebnis
VC und Takt zappeln.

Bild2 zeigt, wie es auch gehen kann, warum jetzt nicht mehr......?????? Bild3 war ne Runde BF4


----------



## Deimos (25. November 2014)

Schon einen neueren probiert als 14.4? Spielst du BF4 mit Mantle oder DX?


----------



## criss vaughn (25. November 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> ..
> Sounds nice
> 
> Welche Spannung hast du an der GPU effektiv anliegen?



Effektiv liegen 1.29 V Kernspannung und 1.1 V Aux an. Bildfehler sind übrigens keine mehr aufgetreten, ich bin jetzt nur noch am Ausloten, wie viel _mehr_ noch geht - auch wenn ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass noch irgendetwas drinnen ist


----------



## Dr. med iziner (25. November 2014)

Soll man nun eigentlich die Finger von AUX Voltage lassen bzw. was bringt das?


----------



## Gohrbi (25. November 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Schon einen neueren probiert als 14.4? Spielst du BF4 mit Mantle oder DX?



... es ist bei Mantle und auch DX11 gleich. Treiber hatte ich auch die letzte Beta.... immer das zappeln. Mit/ohne Powerplay immer gleich. Auch im AB die verschiedenen Einstellungen probiert....
... jetzt den 14.9.2 Beta drauf ... nix geändert.


----------



## Ironics (25. November 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Schreibfehler oder warum ist meine grafikkarte aufeinmal so teuer geworden? Vor ein paar Wochen hat es doch knappe 300 Euro gekostet. Oder irre ich mich?
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...II-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_949752.html



Jetzt weiß ich warum: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja schon etwas unverschämt.


----------



## Roundy (25. November 2014)

Ironics schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich warum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist marketing 
Gruß


----------



## Ironics (25. November 2014)

Magst du wohl recht haben.  

Gibt es GraKas eigentlich irgendwo billiger als bei Mindfactory zu kaufen?


----------



## dan954 (25. November 2014)

Ich habe mir mal bei meiner pcs+ 290 den Takt und Auslastung angeschaut und mir ist auch aufgefallen das die Last oft von 0-100% schwankt und auch der Takt hält sich nicht stabil sondern zappelt immer von 950-1040 MHz. 
In Benchmarks wird der Takt aber komischerweise stabil gehalten


----------



## Dr. med iziner (25. November 2014)

Meine GPU-Frequenz verläuft auch nicht geradlinig.


----------



## Roundy (25. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal bei meiner pcs+ 290 den Takt und Auslastung angeschaut und mir ist auch aufgefallen das die Last oft von 0-100% schwankt und auch der Takt hält sich nicht stabil sondern zappelt immer von 950-1040 MHz.
> In Benchmarks wird der Takt aber komischerweise stabil gehalten



bei was für nem spiel?
vllt. hängst du auch einfach im CPU limit
Gruß


----------



## dan954 (25. November 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition, ist mir aber auch schon bei anderen Spielen aufgefallen, dass das immer schwankt.


----------



## Roundy (25. November 2014)

vllt. mal das powerlimit hochsetzen, bekommst du durch das schwanken frameeinbrüche?
Gruß


----------



## Typhoon007 (25. November 2014)

Ironics schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich warum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll das denn genau sein? Klär mich bitte auf? Nachts günstiger als tagsüber oder was? Verstehe das nicht.


----------



## dan954 (25. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> vllt. mal das powerlimit hochsetzen, bekommst du durch das schwanken frameeinbrüche?
> Gruß


Powerlimit habe ich schon probiert hat aber nichts gebracht, genau kann ich es nicht sagen aber ich hatte schon das Gefühl wenn die Taktraten unter 1000 MHz waren Frameeinbrüche zu haben.
Gruß


----------



## Ironics (25. November 2014)

Das ist ein Mindstar Angebot. Weißt doch was das ist oder?  Die haben das teurer gemacht um den Kunden mit dem billigeren Preis (eig.  Standard)  zu blenden.


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Powerlimit habe ich schon probiert hat aber nichts gebracht, genau kann ich es nicht sagen aber ich hatte schon das Gefühl wenn die Taktraten unter 1000 MHz waren Frameeinbrüche zu haben.
> Gruß



Teste folgendes: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html


----------



## derneuemann (26. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Powerlimit habe ich schon probiert hat aber nichts gebracht, genau kann ich es nicht sagen aber ich hatte schon das Gefühl wenn die Taktraten unter 1000 MHz waren Frameeinbrüche zu haben.
> Gruß



Nach eigenen Tests geht, wenn Powertune eingreift die Auslastung nicht von 0-100, bei meinen Versuchen änderte sich an der Auslastung nichts...konstant 99-100%
Ich hatte nur ganz am Anfang mal solche Schwankungen, von 0-100%. Das war damals, bei mir ein Problem mit dem Afterburner! Deinstalliert und neue Version drauf, problem verschwunden. Bei mir damals...

Hey Duvar, bei mir ist Powertune automatisch auf dem Wert, den ich im Afterburner einstelle...Ist das nicht normal, oder war das damals als der von dir verlinkte Thread noch aktuell war noch nicht so?


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2014)

Ich hab das ehrlich gesagt so gut wie nie genutzt, eben mal getestet und ja es so wie du es festgestellt hast. 
Ich hab dann kurz auf 49 gestellt und übernommen und dann wieder auf 50%. Takt wird auf jeden Fall permanent @ max gehalten, selbst beim Heaven Bench, der ja bei vielen Szenenwechseln, den GPU Takt senkt.
Es gibt jedoch gewisse Games, vor allem auch MMOs, wo der max Takt kaum erreicht/gehalten wird und natürlich auch diverse andere Games, wo man dieses Problem hat, die Lösung wirkt schon sehr gut und man hat permanent immer den max Takt. Den hat man aber auch im idle, also lest die Beschreibung dort direkt durch, denn es gibt keinen Grund beim Surfen etc, den max Takt permanent aufrecht zu halten.


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2014)

Ich hab das ehrlich gesagt so gut wie nie genutzt, eben mal getestet und ja es so wie du es festgestellt hast. 
Ich hab dann kurz auf 49 gestellt und übernommen und dann wieder auf 50%. Takt wird auf jeden Fall permanent @ max gehalten, selbst beim Heaven Bench, der ja bei vielen Szenenwechseln, den GPU Takt senkt.
Es gibt jedoch gewisse Games, vor allem auch MMOs, wo der max Takt kaum erreicht/gehalten wird und natürlich auch diverse andere Games, wo man dieses Problem hat, die Lösung wirkt schon sehr gut und man hat permanent immer den max Takt. Den hat man aber auch im idle, also lest die Beschreibung dort direkt durch, denn es gibt keinen Grund beim Surfen etc, den max Takt permanent aufrecht zu halten.

Wirkt übrigens auch bei anderen AMD Karten und nicht nur bei den 290 (X) Karten.


----------



## criss vaughn (26. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Soll man nun eigentlich die Finger von AUX Voltage lassen bzw. was bringt das?



Das ist die PCI-E-Versorgungsspannung - bei vielen Karten bringt eine Erhöhung der AUX noch einmal einen kleinen Schubs in Richtung OC-Limit .. siehe mein Fall^^


----------



## Ralle@ (26. November 2014)

Bei der AUX Spannung sollte man vorsichtig sein, im schlimmsten Fall kann man den PCIe Port beschädigen.


----------



## criss vaughn (26. November 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bei der AUX Spannung sollte man vorsichtig sein, im schlimmsten Fall kann man den PCIe Port beschädigen.



Korrekt - wobei man im Falle von Spannungserhöhungen immer wissen sollte was man tut, da man ansonsten natürlich auch seine Chips wegschmort ..


----------



## Ralle@ (26. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Korrekt - wobei man im Falle von Spannungserhöhungen immer wissen sollte was man tut, da man ansonsten natürlich auch seine Chips wegschmort ..



Ist leider nicht immer selbstverständlich, Freund von mir hat seine 290 gehimmelt mit der AUX Spannung und den PCIe Slot gleich mit.
Gut sein Board hat genügend PCIe Slots aber um die Karte (PCS+) ist es schade, die ging mit geringer Spannungserhöhung auf 1175 (reale vcore 1,15). Jetzt hat er eine neue PCS+ und die macht bei 1080 dicht, aber wenigstens lernt es.


----------



## criss vaughn (26. November 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ist leider nicht immer selbstverständlich, Freund von mir hat seine 290 gehimmelt mit der AUX Spannung und den PCIe Slot gleich mit.
> Gut sein Board hat genügend PCIe Slots aber um die Karte (PCS+) ist es schade, die ging mit geringer Spannungserhöhung auf 1175 (reale vcore 1,15). Jetzt hat er eine neue PCS+ und die macht bei 1080 dicht, aber wenigstens lernt es.



Ouch, das klingt wiederum unschön^^


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2014)

Würde das eigentlich was beim undervolting bringen, mit der Aux Spannung zu experimentieren?


----------



## dan954 (26. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Teste folgendes: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html


Danke für den Tipp, aber leider hat das auch nichts gebracht  Ich finds auch komisch das der Takt in Heaven/Valley so gut wie bombenfest gehalten wird und in jedem Spiel zappelt er sonst rum.
Meine Bruder hat auch die gleiche Grafikkarte und bei ihm tritt das selbe auf.


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2014)

Dann musst du was falsch gemacht haben, normalerweise wird der zu 100% gehalten.
Um welches Game geht es?


----------



## criss vaughn (26. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Würde das eigentlich was beim undervolting bringen, mit der Aux Spannung zu experimentieren?



IdR hilft die AUX, wenn man mit VCore nicht mehr weiterkommt. Oder aber die Karte nicht mehr, sondern wieder eher weniger VCore möchte, da sie - wie in meinem Fall - Bildfehler ausspuckt. Somit könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass im Falle von Undervolting eine leicht erhöhte Spannungsversorgung entgegen, also stabilisierend wirkt. Wie sinnvoll das allerdings ist, bleibt abzuwägen, da man ja gezielt die Spannung verringert hat ..


----------



## dan954 (26. November 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dann musst du was falsch gemacht haben, normalerweise wird der zu 100% gehalten.
> Um welches Game geht es?


Es geht um Dragon Age Inquisition, habe grade nochmal Shadow of Mordor ausgetestet dort schwankt die Auslastung teilweise auch ziemlich aber der Takt wird weitesgehend auf genau 1039 MHz gehalten


----------



## Dr. med iziner (26. November 2014)

Weiß jemand zufällig ob ich das Powercolor Bios Version 015.045.000.010.000000 auf meine PCS+ mit der Version 015.045.000.009.000000 flashen kann? Device-ID und Speicher stimmen überein.


----------



## criss vaughn (26. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig ob ich das Powercolor Bios Version 015.045.000.010.000000 auf meine PCS+ mit der Version 015.045.000.009.000000 flashen kann? Device-ID und Speicher stimmen überein.



Wenn es für die PCS+ bestimmt ist, wieso nicht - und selbst wenn was passiert, du hast ein Dual-BIOS ..


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen größeren Monitor zu gönnen - habe aktuell 22"

Nun meine Frage, da mich 2560x1080 schon reizen würde, habe ich bedenken ob das meine *R9 290 Vapor-X* ruckelfrei auch schafft.

Dann stellt sich auch die Frage:   16:9   oder   21:9   Was sind eure Erfahrungen *mit der gleichen Karte!?*




_Gruß, Amer_


----------



## ebastler (26. November 2014)

Es gibt haufenweise Leute, die WQHD mit einer 290(X) spielen, das geht eigentlich problemlos.

Kantenglättung musst du halt teilweise etwas runterstellen, aber durch die höhere Auflösung sieht das Spiel nach wie vor schön aus, nur schärfer. 

Ich spiele BF4 auf 170% Auflösungsskala bei FHD, das sollte sogar noch erheblich ober WQHD sein, und neine Karte steckts recht locker weg. Taktet für die 62fps Framelock normal mit 900-1000MHz. Afaik alles auf Ultra, nur AA und Post-Processing aus.


----------



## criss vaughn (26. November 2014)

Durch die höhere Auflösung kann man sich an glatteren Kanten , schärferen Texturen etc. erfreuen - so dass der Wegfall diverser AA-Modi nicht unbedingt immer schwer ins Gewicht fällt. Da WQHD = 1.33 x HD entspricht, kannst du diese Rechnung auch grob bei der Leistung anlegen.

Bzgl. 21:9: Eine sehr spannende Auflösung, welche mir persönlich viel Freude bereitet - allerdings unterstützen nicht immer alle Games das erweiterte _FOV _​


----------



## Dr. med iziner (26. November 2014)

BIOS-Update hat leider nicht geklappt. Nachdem Anmeldebildschirm bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. Ich konnte aber unter DOS problemlos das alte BIOS zurückspielen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen größeren Monitor zu gönnen - habe aktuell 22"
> 
> ...


Bin von 24" FHD auf 29" 2560x1080 und habe kaum Leistungseinbußen feststellen müssen.

Kann nach wie vor die Regler voll nach rechts schieben.


----------



## Euda (26. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bin von 24" FHD auf 29" 2560x1080 und habe kaum Leistungseinbußen feststellen müssen.
> 
> Kann nach wie vor die Regler voll nach rechts schieben.



Das kann ich bestätigen: Von FHD 16:9 21.5" auf einen 25" FHD 21:9-LG umgestiegen— Der Leistungsverlust ist marginal. Zur Verdeutlichung: WQHD zeigt ~77% mehr Pixel gegenüber FHD, während es bei 21:9-FHD nur 33% sind. Ironischerweise spüre ich den stärksten Leistungsverlust im CPU-Limit bei Watch_Dogs, da das höhere FOV den FX ein gutes Stück mehr auslastet. :>


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. November 2014)

Echt? WD hat mein 24" nicht mehr mit erlebt. Aber netter Aspekt den du da ansprichst. Werde mal am WE vergleichen zwischen 1920 und 2560  (Wenn ich es schaffe)


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. November 2014)

WQHD geht super, aber ich verstehe nicht wie man mit einer 290(X) an 4K denken kann


----------



## Gohrbi (26. November 2014)

System neu aufgesetzt und schon bleibt der GPU Takt in BF4 stabil .......aber was war es? Gegenüber vorher dem gezappele...


----------



## Dr. med iziner (26. November 2014)

Unglaublich dieser "Strahl". 
So was kannte ich noch von meiner HD7870.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Unglaublich dieser "Strahl".
> So was kannte ich noch von meiner HD7870.





Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Unglaublich dieser "Strahl".



Also bei mir zb hält die Karte immer ihren Takt auch auf PL 0 

Nur halt zb Skill ( was ich ab und an mit Freunden spiele) da Taktet sie auf 600-700mhz .....weil Datt game braucht ja null Leistung


----------



## derneuemann (27. November 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> System neu aufgesetzt und schon bleibt der GPU Takt in BF4 stabil .......aber was war es? Gegenüber vorher dem gezappele...



Egal wie modern, es bleiben Computer die von Menschen programmiert werden...


----------



## DARPA (27. November 2014)

Moin, hab gestern eine neue PCS aus der RMA bekommen. Leider wurde die wesentlich unsauberer gefertigt als das Exemplar von vor nem halben Jahr. 

Konkret würde mich mal interessieren, wie exakt ein Wärmeleitpad auf den VRAMs sitzen muss. Bei einer Reihe wurde das Pad mit leichtem Versatz aufgeklebt. 
Sind nur wenige mm, deswegen die Frage ob das überhaupt ne Rolle spielt?

Sorry für das miese Pic, aber man sollte was erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. November 2014)

Das macht gar nichts, da musst dir keine sorgen machen.


----------



## DARPA (27. November 2014)

Oke, danke


----------



## criss vaughn (27. November 2014)

Im Zweifelsfall die Pads neu ausrichten - ich wechsel generell immer die WLP bzw. trage sie neu auf, ist manchmal kaum zu ertragen wie mm-Dick die das regelrecht draufschmieren


----------



## Nighthawk1988 (27. November 2014)

So ich platz hier mal einfach rein^^

Eine Frage die mich beschäftigt:

Die Sapphire Vapor X arbeitet ja mit Kühlflüssigkeit in ihren Heatpipes. Diese soll verdampfen, abkühlen und somit die Temeratur senken.
http://images.gamestar.de/images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/2483992/944x531.jpg

So. Jetzt steht die Karte senkrecht bei mir im System, was ja bedeutet, dass die Flüssigkeit nicht auf dem Chip verteilt ist sondern sich an einem Rand sammelt.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit der Kühlleistung im senkrechten Zustand der Karte??

Gruß Nighthawk


----------



## derneuemann (27. November 2014)

Macht fast keinen Unterschied, wenn es überhaupt noch einen gibt. Heatpipes werden inzwischen so gebaut, das die einbaulage fast egal ist!
Gilt auch für die Vapor Kammer...


----------



## ebastler (27. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Macht fast keinen Unterschied, wenn es überhaupt noch einen gibt. Heatpipes werden inzwischen so gebaut, das die einbaulage fast egal ist!
> Gilt auch für die Vapor Kammer...


Danke, denn genau das habe ich mich auch schon eieinige Male gefragt!


----------



## criss vaughn (27. November 2014)

Es gibt einen sehr schönen wissenschaftlichen Artikel zum Thema _Vapor Chamber, _wobei ich folgenden Satz hervorheben möchte: "_Die Schwerkraft kann die Kapillarkräfte in Heatpipes ergänzen oder teilweise aufheben._" Bedeutet: Die Einbaulage kann durchaus eine Rolle spielen, so gab es z.B. Probleme beim MK13. Allerdings sollten sich die Leistungsverluste bei aktuellen Lösungen in Grenzen halten


----------



## derneuemann (27. November 2014)

Der MK13 nutze veraltete Technik bei den Heatpipes! Das musste ich sogar, leider selber erfahren. Ich damals mal eine GTX470 mit MK13 und kaufte mir dann ein Raven 2 Gehäuse (90° gedreht).


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ja meine R9 290 Vapor-X nun seit knapp 2 Wochen und bin mehr als zufrieden.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Woran kann es liegen dass ich zB in COD AW seltenst kleine Ruckler habe?

Kann doch nicht sein, dass die Karte mit aktuellen Games schon leichte Probleme hat oder liegt es an der Optimierung vom Game selbst ?!

Schönen Tag noch..




_Gruß, Amer_


----------



## Gohrbi (27. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Egal wie modern, es bleiben Computer die von Menschen programmiert werden...



... ja und seltsamer Weise programmiere ich keine Shareware und so´n Zeug. Es hat sich mit dem GPU Takt angekündigt und
nach und nach kamen Systemfehler, z.B. starteten die Log Dateien nicht und dann stiegen aus der Computerverwaltung 
einzelne Unterpunkte aus....  bzw. wechselten von deutsch ins englische. Dienste z.B. da stand dann Service statt Dienste
und in der Beschreibung der Dienste stand auf deutsch, dass nicht dargestellt werden kann.

Drauf kamen aber nur Windowsupdates in dieser Zeit. Aber dass solche Sachen auf die GPU Auswirkung hatten?


----------



## criss vaughn (27. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Der MK13 nutze veraltete Technik bei den Heatpipes! Das musste ich sogar, leider selber erfahren. Ich damals mal eine GTX470 mit MK13 und kaufte mir dann ein Raven 2 Gehäuse (90° gedreht).



Exakt - womit ich ja nur zum Ausdruck bringen möchte: Es ist nicht vollkommen egal, neue Produkte sind jedoch sehr gut auf verschiedenste Einbaulagen vorbereitet 

@amer: Dies können z.B. Streamingruckler sein, die an der Programmierung liegen. Mir ist schon ein paar mal aufgefallen, dass das Level- und Spieldatenstreaming an etlichen Stellen verbesserungswürdig ist


----------



## Gohrbi (27. November 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Unglaublich dieser "Strahl".
> So was kannte ich noch von meiner HD7870.



... ja meine 7970 hat das auch so gemacht... aber immer noch mein Gedanke, dass dieses GPU Zappeln nur durch Win Updates verursacht wurde, 
da ich in letzter Zeit nichts neues drauf geladen hatte.


----------



## ebastler (27. November 2014)

Also meine 290X hält den Takt bombenfest - sofern er gebraucht wird. Borderlands 1 mit GeDoSaTo und x16 Texturfilterung zum Beispiel^^ 
Sleeping Dogs mit 4x SSAA, oder was auch immer.
Heaven/Valley/3Dmark ebenso.


----------



## Gohrbi (27. November 2014)

... ja jetzt auch bei Thief und dem neuen 14.11.2.B


----------



## derneuemann (27. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Exakt - womit ich ja nur zum Ausdruck bringen möchte: Es ist nicht vollkommen egal, neue Produkte sind jedoch sehr gut auf verschiedenste Einbaulagen vorbereitet
> 
> @amer: Dies können z.B. Streamingruckler sein, die an der Programmierung liegen. Mir ist schon ein paar mal aufgefallen, dass das Level- und Spieldatenstreaming an etlichen Stellen verbesserungswürdig ist



Nochmal mit Erklärung, zum Thema Heatpipe
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftk...3/Specials/Jeden-Samstag-um-16-15-Uhr-863837/


----------



## ATIR290 (27. November 2014)

@Ebastler

Welche Gradersparung würde mir ein Wechsel der Wäremeleitpaste bringen ?
5 Grad oder doch weniger als dies ?
Könntest mir diesen Wechsel mal erledigen ... Im Jänner mal ...
Bin nun ein Monat auf Urlaub, von Mitte Dezemer !


----------



## Performer81 (27. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Ebastler
> 
> Welche Gradersparung würde mir ein Wechsel der Wäremeleitpaste bringen ?
> 5 Grad oder doch weniger als dies ?
> ...



Wie oft haste das jetzt eigendlich schon gefragt? Und immer wurde dir gesagt es bringt wenig bis garnix.
Und ein paar SChrauben lösen und WLP wechseln kriegt man auch selbst schnell hin.


----------



## Pumueckel (27. November 2014)

welcher Catalyst ist aktuell mit einer 290 zu empfehlen? Far Cry 3/4 optimiert wäre gut


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2014)

Immer der aktuellste Beta Treiber. Falls er Ärger macht eine Version zurück, passiert aber fast nie


----------



## Deimos (28. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Effektiv liegen 1.29 V Kernspannung und 1.1 V Aux an. Bildfehler sind übrigens keine mehr aufgetreten, ich bin jetzt nur noch am Ausloten, wie viel _mehr_ noch geht - auch wenn ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass noch irgendetwas drinnen ist


Echt beachtlich, was deine Karte an Takt rauskriegt bei der Spannung. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind meine mit 1.31V / 1200 MHz gerade mal benchstable. Was die Karten aber maximal an Takt mitmachen, habe ich noch nicht getestet. Wäre interessant, wenn du mal Bescheid geben könntest, wo das Maximum bei dir liegt.


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2014)

Bei 1.17-1.200Vcore und 1.000Vaux laufen bei meiner die 1200MHz gerade noch so mit Bildfehlern durch den Fire Strike^^
Da kriege ich aber schon 95°C hin, bei 100% Fan Speed.

Verdammt, mein verfluchter Power Mac soll endlich kommen!


----------



## criss vaughn (28. November 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Echt beachtlich, was deine Karte an Takt rauskriegt bei der Spannung. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind meine mit 1.31V / 1200 MHz gerade mal benchstable. Was die Karten aber maximal an Takt mitmachen, habe ich noch nicht getestet. Wäre interessant, wenn du mal Bescheid geben könntest, wo das Maximum bei dir liegt.



1230 MHz ist absolutes Ende - wenn ich die VCore wieder erhöhe, bekomme ich die bekannten Bildfehler, egal ob mit oder ohne WaKü. Aber ich hatte jetzt auch wirklich viel Tunig-Potential 

@ebastler: Generell wären die Werte vielversprechend, aber die Temperaturen kann man natürlich keinem anbieten - 100 % Fan Speed erst recht nicht


----------



## DerMega (28. November 2014)

Ich hätt da mal a Frach an euch :o)

ich hab eine R9 290 PCS+.
Beim Heaven Benchmarkt wuppt die problemlos ihre 1040MHz.
Bei World of Tanks bricht sie teilweise auf 880MHZ ein und die Frames liegen dann bei ~60. Wenn der Takt auf 1040 steht, schafft sie auch mal >100 FPS.
Ich habe leider noch keinen Test mit dem Overlay vom Afterburner gefahren, mir ist aber grade in den Sinn gekommen, dass das Problem hier bei der CPU liegen könnte, weil WoT ja schon eher auf single core optimiert ist. 
Wie seht ihr das? Kann man hier ohne Test überhaupt eine Aussage treffen?

Würde heute Abend mal einen Test machen und mir die Auslastungen der Kerne anschauen.

Bin zu neugierig um mit der Frage bis heute Abend zu warten 

Edit:
Powertarget hatte ich schonmal auf 50%+ erhöht. ohne Effekt. Sowohl im CCC als auch parallel im AB.


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> 1230 MHz ist absolutes Ende - wenn ich die VCore wieder erhöhe, bekomme ich die bekannten Bildfehler, egal ob mit oder ohne WaKü. Aber ich hatte jetzt auch wirklich viel Tunig-Potential
> 
> @ebastler: Generell wären die Werte vielversprechend, aber die Temperaturen kann man natürlich keinem anbieten - 100 % Fan Speed erst recht nicht



Ach, zwei NF-F12 @ 1550rpm sind noch echt akzeptabel unter Volllast.
Aber was erwartet man so auch schon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich nun ja schon ein paar male gepostet... Ich erwarte einen Power Mac G5, der dann langsam auf Mikro-Inverse-ATX umgebaut wird.
Damit sollte meine Karte erheblich besser gekühlt werden^^
3 140er vorne, die einfach massiv Luft reinschaufeln, und hinten die ganze Rückseite Lochgitter, da geht die Hitze schon von alleine raus^^
Und die 290X sollte dann gute 5-10cm haben, um Luft anzusaugen.
Davon erwarte ich mir einen Riesensprung in den Temperaturen,
Momentan sind es 5-7mm (!).

Nur ist der Verkäufer irgendwie unendlich langsam, und das Ding ist jetzt wegen "mangelhafter Verpackung" wieder zurück zum Absender.
Wie schlecht muss so was verpackt sein, dass die DHL sich über die Verpackung beschwert?
Ich mache mir gerade echt Sorgen, dass das Case als Totalschaden ankommt. Oder jedenfalls mit kleineren Kratzern/Dellen, was für mich einem Totalschaden entspricht.
Wenn ich schon einen Casemod im großen Stil mache, dann hat das Ausgangsmaterial nur das Beste vom Besten zu sein!


----------



## derneuemann (28. November 2014)

Selbst ca 3cm Freiraum unter deiner Karte sollten schon ein ordentlichen Unterschied machen! Aber die zwei NF-F12 @1550RPM kämen mir schon einem Orkan gleich... Aber so sind wir alle etwas verschieden!


----------



## dan954 (28. November 2014)

Ich habe meine 290 pcs+ jetzt leicht übertaktet und plötzlich hält sie auch wie magisch den Takt konstant


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Selbst ca 3cm Freiraum unter deiner Karte sollten schon ein ordentlichen Unterschied machen! Aber die zwei NF-F12 @1550RPM kämen mir schon einem Orkan gleich... Aber so sind wir alle etwas verschieden!


In jedem Szenario, das nicht Benchmark/Furmark/BF4 ist, laufen die auch langsamer. In den meisten Spielen mit 1000-1200, im Idle mit 177 
bei Benches ist mir der Lärm egal, und bei BF4 habe ich eh Kopfhörer auf und höre die Karte nicht mehr.

Ich bin vor allem im Idle sehr empfindlich, aber unter Last ist sie mir zu laut. Es geht aber, irgendwie.


----------



## Deimos (28. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bei 1.17-1.200Vcore und 1.000Vaux laufen bei meiner die 1200MHz gerade noch so mit Bildfehlern durch den Fire Strike^^
> Da kriege ich aber schon 95°C hin, bei 100% Fan Speed.
> 
> Verdammt, mein verfluchter Power Mac soll endlich kommen!



Sind ja auch tolle Werte! Mit besserer Kühlung im neuen Gehäuse ist da sicherlich noch einiges drin. 



criss vaughn schrieb:


> 1230 MHz ist absolutes Ende - wenn ich die VCore wieder erhöhe, bekomme ich die bekannten Bildfehler, egal ob mit oder ohne WaKü. Aber ich hatte jetzt auch wirklich viel Tunig-Potential


Was hast du denn maximal an VCore angelegt?  Mit herkömmlicher Kühlung scheint man bei Hawaii bis auf einige Ausnahmemodelle bei 1200-1250 wirklich am Ende der Fahnenstange zu sein...


----------



## criss vaughn (28. November 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Sind ja auch tolle Werte! Mit besserer Kühlung im neuen Gehäuse ist da sicherlich noch einiges drin.
> 
> 
> Was hast du denn maximal an VCore angelegt?  Mit herkömmlicher Kühlung scheint man bei Hawaii bis auf einige Ausnahmemodelle bei 1200-1250 wirklich am Ende der Fahnenstange zu sein...



Ich bin unter Wasser bis 1.34 V gegangen (testweise) - ohne Erfolg^^ Bevor ich sie grille, habe ich es gut sein lassen  

@ebastler: Das G5-Gehäuse ist doch recht geräumig, wieso gehst du dann auf Micro .. ?


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2014)

Weil ich meine Hardware weiterverwende, und auch nicht mehr brauche


----------



## DerMega (28. November 2014)

Hat zu  meinem post niemand ne Idee oder ist der einfach voll untergegangen? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=303356&p=6994127&viewfull=1#post6994127


----------



## Duvar (28. November 2014)

Teste mal dies http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html


----------



## BertB (28. November 2014)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Black-Friday-Deals:_:1122.html
grad gibts ne trix 290x für 270€

falls jemand noch keine hat, oder ne zweite will


----------



## Rolk (28. November 2014)

Wollen schon...

Nur auch brauchen?


----------



## Duvar (28. November 2014)

Richtig geile Angebote da... Dann warte ich mal bis nächstes Jahr und schlage am Black Friday zu


----------



## BertB (28. November 2014)

wie lang gibts das eigentlich schon,
ist so ne prä thanksgiving ami sitte, oder?


----------



## Rolk (28. November 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> wie lang gibts das eigentlich schon,
> ist so ne prä thanksgiving ami sitte, oder?



Beim Käsekönig glaube ich zum zweiten mal. Kommt aus Amiland, aus welchem Anlass weis ich auch nicht.


----------



## BertB (28. November 2014)

amazon oder ähnlich werdens halt aufgebracht haben,
jetzt müssen sie alle mitmachen,

soll recht sein

bei steam und origin ist auch gut was drin

edit:
ist immer einen tag nach thanksgiving
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Friday


----------



## Cybernet1000 (28. November 2014)

Hi,
 welche 290 bekommt man unter Last am leisesten - 290 Vapor X oder PCS+ ? 
GPU Temp max. 89 C .Kann man das eigentlich jetzt im CCC einstellen?
Danke!


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. November 2014)

Vapor X
Hatte vorher die PCS+ - deswegen kann ich gut vergleichen ( :


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. November 2014)

bin gespannt.


----------



## Roundy (28. November 2014)

deine?
wenn ja drück ich dir ganz fest die daumen, dass es jetzt mal die richtige ist 
Gruß


----------



## kampi9310 (28. November 2014)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein riessen Problem 

Habe glaubich grad meine Karte geschossen (290 non x)

Afterburner :
PL 50%
1050/1300
AMDOverdrive 
PL 50%
5% GPu takt /1300

Jetzt bekomm ich kein Bild mehr rein auch nicht den boot screen was mach ich ?? 

Karte kaputt oder kann man noch was retten? nicht mal wenn ich den Bios schalter kippe passiert was ;((


----------



## Roundy (28. November 2014)

was hast du genau gemacht?
den speicher auf 1300 oder die gpu?
Gruß


----------



## kampi9310 (28. November 2014)

Speichertakt 1300
hatte ich schon mal ging eigentlich ganz gut ;((


----------



## Roundy (28. November 2014)

hast du iwas an der spannung rumgespielt, oder es ist dir beim benchen abgeschmiert?
Lief das ganze schon ne zeit stabil oder warst grad in der testphase?
Gruß


----------



## kampi9310 (28. November 2014)

War grad in der Testphase und nein Mv habe ich keinen dazu gestellt.
Deswegen normalerweise schmiert er mir ab und dann ab in den abgesicherten und das ganze richten nur jetzt bekomm ich nicht mal ein Bild


----------



## Roundy (28. November 2014)

teste mal in nem anderen pc bei nem kumpel oder so.
eigentlich dürfte sie dir nicht einfach so abschmieren.
du kommst also nichtmal ins bios oder?
Gruß


----------



## kampi9310 (28. November 2014)

Nein habe den Bios schalter sogar gekippt und ich bekomme kein Bild rein egal was ich mache nur mit der Onboard Grakka und die ist ja nicht grad der burner^^



Das mit dem Kumpel ist so eine sache 

Sie steht unter Wasser die Karte ^^


----------



## Roundy (28. November 2014)

oh...
dann wird das eher schwer.
demfall waren die temps auch in ordnung?
Gruß


----------



## kampi9310 (28. November 2014)

Ja ich denke nicht das die über 100 kam ^^ 
Hatte schon Zeiten von 92-94 Grad unter Luft 

Ich weis nicht was ich machen soll hab Drivercleaner schon drüber laufen lassen usw. aber die will nicht anspringen ;( 
Ich denke sie ist defekt und Garantie hab ich auch nicht mehr wegen der WaKü


----------



## kampi9310 (28. November 2014)

Mein Mainboard sagt mir auch das kein PCI-e im Slot steckt  also karte geschossen ??


----------



## Roundy (28. November 2014)

anderer slot testen geht auch nicht?
Gruß


----------



## kampi9310 (28. November 2014)

Ja das trifft sich alles grad blöd  mein Msi Gaming 5 Z97 ist mir eingegangen und jetz habe ich nur mein Asrock Pro3 Z87 also nur 1Grafikslot -.- 

puhh keinen plan mehr


----------



## Ralle@ (29. November 2014)

Ist das Bios vom Mainboard aktuell?


----------



## kampi9310 (29. November 2014)

Es hat ja mit dem Bios schon ca 2Tage funktioniert  deswegen  
Im Bios ist PcI e aktiviert ich weis nimma weiter


----------



## kampi9310 (29. November 2014)

Leute Problem gelöst  meine geslevvten kabel von bitfenix waren defekt und jz geht es mit den Originalen.

Großen Dank an Roundy für deine Hilfe! !


----------



## Roundy (29. November 2014)

kampi9310 schrieb:


> Leute Problem gelöst  meine geslevvten kabel von bitfenix waren defekt und jz geht es mit den Originalen.
> 
> Großen Dank an Roundy für deine Hilfe! !



freut mich zu hören, auf die idee mit den kabel wäre ich aber nie im leben gekommen 
Dann dir viel spaß beim daddeln.
Gruß


----------



## Ralle@ (29. November 2014)

Dann hat Bitfenix beim Kabelquerschnitt gespart, kannst froh sein dass dir die Kabel nicht abgeraucht sind und der PC in flammen stand.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> deine?
> wenn ja drück ich dir ganz fest die daumen, dass es jetzt mal die richtige ist
> Gruß


Neh^^ Aber mal vergleichen. Wird in einem Rechner für einen Bekannten gebaut. 

Aber die R9 290 wirkt gerade zu "panzerartig" im Gegensatz zur "labrigen" GTX 970.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. November 2014)

Also hast deine R9 290 gar nicht mehr , oder nun beide Karten
Welche ist die Bessere Vapor X oder die Zodac ?


----------



## Roundy (29. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Also hast deine R9 290 gar nicht mehr , oder nun beide Karten
> Welche ist die Bessere Vapor X oder die Zodac ?



er hat doch gesagt, dass die 970 für nen bekannten ist, und er seien noch hat.
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. November 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Also hast deine R9 290 gar nicht mehr , oder nun beide Karten
> Welche ist die Bessere Vapor X oder die Zodac ?


Naja das werde ich nach der System Installation herausfinden.

Habe aktuell eine Tri-X @H²O. Meine Vapor-X und PCS+ habe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. November 2014)

Verkauft oder beide bei RMA wieder ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. November 2014)

Also von der PCS+ durch RMA-Tausch auf die Vapor-X. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich noch eine Tri-X. Dann die Vapor-X verkauft und eine Tri-X gekauft.


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2014)

Und ich hab eine Recht gekauft, Morpheus drauf, und das Baby rennt wie ne Eins 

In Heaven fiept sie etwas, wenn ich sie Overvolte, aber sehr leiser. Leiser als meine 660Ti auf jeden Fall, die fiepte ja wie wild 


Edit: Recht, ja. dumme Autokorrektur. Wollte Ref schreiben!


----------



## Ralle@ (29. November 2014)

Meine Referenz Karte läuft auch wie eine 1 und ist dank Accelero sehr leise und kühl.
Einzig der Treiber nervt ab und an aber das liegt am sehr alten Windows 7, was ich seit Release habe und noch nie neu aufgesetzt habe. Bin einfach zu faul und solange ich keine wirklichen Probleme habe, bleibt das auch so.


----------



## arris09 (30. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde.

Habe Probleme mit allen Treibern nach dem Treiberpaket 14.7.
Sobald ich ein neues Treiberpaket installiere ob 14.9 AMD ( oder auch 14.9 Sapphire ) 14.11.2 AMD kommen im Desktopbetrieb in unregelmäßigen Abständen Blackscreens und der PC reagiert gar nicht mehr und ist erst duch einen softreset wieder zu starten. Komischerweise ist das bisher nur immer im Desktopbetrieb aufgetreten und nicht bei Spielen. Gestern war dann das erste mal das der Bildschirm kurz geflackert hat und sich das Aero Design in das standard geändert hat und nach ca.20 skunden wieder ins Aero gewechselt. Habe dann den Treiber 14.7 wieder installiert und alles läuft Tadellos.
AMD Support kontaktiert: blablabla und nehmen sie den auf die Grafikkarte zugeschnittenen Treiber von Sapphire...habe ich getan das gleiche Problem.
Alle Treiber nach 14.7 bringen die Probleme mit sich

Was meint Ihr karte umtauschen und eher eine Geforce nehmen oder was machen???
Da bezahlt man teures Geld und kann nicht vernünftig updaten, schwach von AMD.

Mein System:
windows 7 64bit
cpu intel xeon E3-1231v3
MB Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H intel H97
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
4GB Kit Kingston ValueRam PC3-10600 cl9 (aus vorgänger PC)
Crucial MX100 256GB
3 TB WD Blue
1 TB WD Green
NT ATX Enermax Pro 82+ 525W ATX2.3 (aus vorgänger PC)


----------



## Roundy (30. November 2014)

Läuft die karte mit standart takt?
Gruß


----------



## arris09 (30. November 2014)

Ja habe an den Taktraten nichts verändert


----------



## Roundy (30. November 2014)

Mhmm...
Bleib vllt noch beim 14.7 bis der nächste wqhl rauskommt
Gruß


----------



## arris09 (30. November 2014)

Ist aber eigentlich Traurig das man nicht up to date bleiben kann mit den Treibern; das es solche Probleme gibt. 
Ansonsten war ich bisher mit der Karte sehr zufrieden. 

gpu Taktung  ist 1030 Mhz 
Speichertaktung 1400 Mhz

Habe gestern auch erstmal auf der Karte das Dual Bios angestellt also den Knopf reingedrückt wo was Sapphire S drauf steht und jetzt blau leuchtet...was hat das eigentlich zur Bewandnis?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. November 2014)

Das ist glaub ich fürs Bios flashen gut, wenn du denn 1. Versuch versaust hast du immer noch den 2


----------



## Dr. med iziner (30. November 2014)

Reduziere mal die Speichertaktung. Alternativ die Spannung erhöhen. Und dann schau mal ob die Probleme noch auftreten.


----------



## Duvar (30. November 2014)

Denke auch, dass es am Speichertakt liegt, einfach mal zunächst mit 50MHz weniger testen, falls die Probleme noch bestehen, dann mit 100MHz weniger.


----------



## Roundy (30. November 2014)

schließ mich an, wird einfach daran liegen, dass der treiber nen bissl anders mit der spannung umgeht und dem speicher weniger gibt im idle.
ist das selbe als wenn du zu weit untervoltest.
Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (30. November 2014)

Club3D hat 1030/1250, also eine ähnliche Übertaktung. Versuch es mal damit. Wenn ich am VRam was drehe macht die auch zicken.


----------



## Performer81 (30. November 2014)

NAtürlich liegt es am Speichertakt bei der VApor-X, wie immer.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit AC:U und seiner R9 290(X)?

Ist es so schlimm wie viele im Internet berichten?


----------



## CSharper (30. November 2014)

Ne geht, hab alles auf ultra 4 x Msaa 40-50 Bilder, ruckelt einfach ab und zu. Normal bei Ubi Spielen -.-Soll ja gepatched werden, wie bei FC4 auch-.-


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2014)

Ok. Dann werde ich mir selber mal ein Bild machen. Aber zuvor muss noch der neue Treiber drauf.  Bin mal gespannt wie der so läuft.


----------



## RaidRazer (30. November 2014)

Weiss jemand ob der große VRM Kühler des Raijintek Morpheus unter den Accelero III passt?


----------



## arris09 (30. November 2014)

Also als ersten Schritt von vorn hab ich die Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und den Treiber von Sapphire 14.9 neu installiert.
Mal schauen was passiert. Wenn Blackscreens auftreten werde ich die Speichertaktung senken.
Aber auch wenn diese Optionen dann das Problem beheben ist es doch absolute Abzocke diese Grafikkarten als oc so zu verkaufen und die dann noch solche Probleme bereiten bei neu kommenden Treibern.
Ist ja eigentlich nicht hinnehmbar bei dem Preis...andererseits ist es bei Garantieanspruch wieder hin und her bis man dann letztendlich eine neue Grafikkarte hat und ich hab hier auch nicht gerade mal eine "alte"rumliegen und will und kann ja auf den PC nicht verzichten und warten bis eine neue Karte da ist....
andererseits muss man denen auch aufzeigen das man sich nicht verar.... lässt und müsste die Karte umtauschen...oder wie seht ihr das???


----------



## Gohrbi (30. November 2014)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob der große VRM Kühler des Raijintek Morpheus unter den Accelero III passt?



...ja (ich weiß es) und  NEIN, er paßt auch unter den ACX IV nicht.



arris09 schrieb:


> Also als ersten Schritt von vorn hab ich die Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und den Treiber von Sapphire 14.9 neu installiert.
> Mal schauen was passiert. Wenn Blackscreens auftreten werde ich die Speichertaktung senken.
> Aber auch wenn diese Optionen dann das Problem beheben ist es doch absolute Abzocke diese Grafikkarten als oc so zu verkaufen und die dann noch solche Probleme bereiten bei neu kommenden Treibern.
> Ist ja eigentlich nicht hinnehmbar bei dem Preis...andererseits ist es bei Garantieanspruch wieder hin und her bis man dann letztendlich eine neue Grafikkarte hat und ich hab hier auch nicht gerade mal eine "alte"rumliegen und will und kann ja auf den PC nicht verzichten und warten bis eine neue Karte da ist....
> andererseits muss man denen auch aufzeigen das man sich nicht verar.... lässt und müsste die Karte umtauschen...oder wie seht ihr das???



... ja, normal müßten die Karten mit diesem Takten sicher laufen, denn sie werden damit ja beworben.
Einzigste Konsequenz zurück damit. Wenn dir aber 50 MHz weniger, wenn sie denn damit läuft, nichts
ausmachen, dann behalte sie. Denn die nächste könnte Spulenfiepen haben, also der nächste Ärger.
Meine Karte lasse ich jetzt mit 900 GPU Takt laufen, da braucht sie nur 1V VCore. BF4 mit ultra ist
trotzdem super spielbar.... also Geschmackssache. 
Wenn


----------



## arris09 (30. November 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... ja, normal müßten die Karten mit diesem Takten sicher laufen, denn sie werden damit ja beworben.
> Einzigste Konsequenz zurück damit. Wenn dir aber 50 MHz weniger, wenn sie denn damit läuft, nichts
> ausmachen, dann behalte sie. Denn die nächste könnte Spulenfiepen haben, also der nächste Ärger.
> Meine Karte lasse ich jetzt mit 900 GPU Takt laufen, da braucht sie nur 1V VCore. BF4 mit ultra ist
> ...



so habe um 20:30 Uhr mit DDU welches mir empfohlen wurde die Treiber deinstalliert und nicht über den AMD installer und den Sapphire Treiber 14.9 installiert sowie das Gigabyte Bios von Version F4 auf F5 geflasht und seitdem läuft es bisher auf der "Werks"-Taktung einwandfrei, bisher kein Blackscreen....mal abwarten 
Zudem bin ich ja ansich mit der Karte sehr zufrieden und würde sie natürlich gern behalten,.
Wie Du schon sagst...andere Karte andere Probleme...


----------



## criss vaughn (1. Dezember 2014)

Also für mich geht die Performance auch in Ordnung, allerdings habe ich das letzte Mal vor Patch 1.3 gespielt, SweetFX zieht ja auch noch ein wenig Leistung. Wesentlich schlimmer fand ich hingegen die Massen-Glitches der NPC's, welche ja nun beseitigt sein sollen. Da ich zZ aber so oder so kaum Zeit habe, werde ich ACU wohl erst wieder an Weihnachten weiterspielen, da ich die 45 Minuten welche ich am Tag für Gaming aufbringen kann, im Moment in DA:I stecke .. auch wenn es ein wenig witzlos ist, ein derartiges RPG-Monster in so kleine Häppchen aufzuteilen


----------



## derneuemann (1. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Also für mich geht die Performance auch in Ordnung, allerdings habe ich das letzte Mal vor Patch 1.3 gespielt, SweetFX zieht ja auch noch ein wenig Leistung. Wesentlich schlimmer fand ich hingegen die Massen-Glitches der NPC's, welche ja nun beseitigt sein sollen. Da ich zZ aber so oder so kaum Zeit habe, werde ich ACU wohl erst wieder an Weihnachten weiterspielen, da ich die 45 Minuten welche ich am Tag für Gaming aufbringen kann, im Moment in DA:I stecke .. auch wenn es ein wenig witzlos ist, ein derartiges RPG-Monster in so kleine Häppchen aufzuteilen



Leider ist so das Leben, sobald man groß ist!


----------



## criss vaughn (1. Dezember 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Leider ist so das Leben, sobald man groß ist!



Wenn du meine Frau fragst, bin ich schon alleine wegen meines Hobbies allenfalls körperlich _groß_


----------



## derneuemann (1. Dezember 2014)

Kennt die meine Frau???
Meine Frau akzeptiert nicht einmal das es ein Hobby ist!


----------



## criss vaughn (1. Dezember 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Kennt die meine Frau???
> Meine Frau akzeptiert nicht einmal das es ein Hobby ist!



?! Ich werde mich nie wieder beschweren


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Wenn du meine Frau fragst, bin ich schon alleine wegen meines Hobbies allenfalls körperlich _groß_



... sag ihr, dass dieses Hobby viel ältere haben und somit bist du wieder klein. Und Kleine dürfen ein Hobby haben.


----------



## derneuemann (1. Dezember 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... sag ihr, dass dieses Hobby viel ältere haben und somit bist du wieder klein. Und Kleine dürfen ein Hobby haben.



Den Satz muss ich mir merken! 
Jetzt mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema! 
Hat einer von euch eine Idee, warum nach dem einstellen  "ohne Powerplay unterstützen" ich keine Spannung mehr verändern kann?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Dezember 2014)

... ich würde mal nen anderen AB versuchen. Ich hatte es getestet und beim 4.0. geht es bei meinem Sys.
Deinstalliere ihn komplett, auch die Einstellungen mit löschen und dann in der Registry den Afterburner suchen lassen und diese Reste
auch löschen. Neustart ... Neuinstallation des AB. Bei mir hatte es damals geholfen.


----------



## RaidRazer (1. Dezember 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...ja (ich weiß es) und  NEIN, er paßt auch unter den ACX IV nicht.



Alles klar. Danke  Dann brauche ich es bei meinem Kollegen gar nicht versuchen...


----------



## criss vaughn (2. Dezember 2014)

Habe gestern unverhofft doch noch ein paar Minuten mehr Zeit finden können und mal wieder AC:U für 30 Minuten aufgemacht. Es sieht wirklich sehr sehr gut aus und macht auch viel Spaß, die Glitches sind - was ich beobachten konnte - weg, aber die Performance ist unverändert "ok": Zwischen 70 - 42 FPS alles dabei und es passiert leider immer noch, dass weder GPU, noch CPU bei Open-World-Menschenansammlungen voll ausgelastet werden, trotzdem habe ich hier meine absoluten Min.FPS mit besagten 42^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Dezember 2014)

Mensch.... Mein AC:U läuft nicht.


----------



## criss vaughn (2. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mensch.... Mein AC:U läuft nicht.



Why .. ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Why .. ?


 Startet nicht. :/


----------



## criss vaughn (2. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Startet nicht. :/



Es startet und du erhälst sofort den "Danke dass sie AC:U gespielt haben"-Bildschirm .. ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Dezember 2014)

Startet nicht. Keine Meldung


----------



## criss vaughn (2. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Startet nicht. Keine Meldung



Ich musste UPlay-Overlay deaktivieren, sowie alle Overlay-Programme (AB, Trixx,HWInfo etc.) beenden, dann hat es funktioniert


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Dezember 2014)

Da schau ich mal am WE wegen uplay-overlay.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich musste UPlay-Overlay deaktivieren, sowie alle Overlay-Programme (AB, Trixx,HWInfo etc.) beenden, dann hat es funktioniert



Bei meiner 290 läuft AC:U trotz Afterburner, sofern man von gut laufen reden kann.


----------



## criss vaughn (2. Dezember 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bei meiner 290 läuft AC:U trotz Afterburner, sofern man von gut laufen reden kann.



Ja? Ich konnte es erst nach Start des Spiels wieder laden, kann aber auch am Zusammenspiel mit HWInfo liegen


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Dezember 2014)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Alles klar. Danke  Dann brauche ich es bei meinem Kollegen gar nicht versuchen...



... der VRM Kühler ist ca. 6mm zu hoch für den ACX.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ja? Ich konnte es erst nach Start des Spiels wieder laden, kann aber auch am Zusammenspiel mit HWInfo liegen



HWInfo habe ich nicht am laufen.
Werde es mal gegenprüfen wenn ich wieder Zeit habe aber die Tools können schon rum zicken.




Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... der VRM Kühler ist ca. 6mm zu hoch für den ACX.



Mit Etwas geschick und nen Dremel geht das schon. Die Lamellen beim AC unten stutzen, beim VRM Kühler etwas wegnehmen und schon passt der knapp drunter.


----------



## Performer81 (2. Dezember 2014)

Lol, hab bei GPU-z den Sensortakt mal auf 0,1s gestellt da wurden mir aber nur die idle werte angezeigt. Jetzt werden mir aber selbst nach dem zurückstellen keine werte mehr angezieht.
Nur die Temps kann ich ablesen aber die Graphen passen nicht mit dem Werten überein. Die anderen Werte zeigen nur meine IDle Spannungen.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Dezember 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Mit Etwas geschick und nen Dremel geht das schon. Die Lamellen beim AC unten stutzen, beim VRM Kühler etwas wegnehmen und schon passt der knapp drunter.



... ja dann ist basteln angesagt, dann kann man aber auch nur Kühlerchen vergrößern. Mit WLKleber verbinden und dann drauf. So in etwa ....

und zum anderen kann man den Kühler bei Bedarf weiter verkaufen.


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Dezember 2014)

Yay bald neuer Treiber was denkt ihr?


----------



## Duvar (5. Dezember 2014)

Abwarten und Tee trinken, Montag wissen wir bissl mehr(NDA), alles in allem jedoch eine sehr gute Nachricht.


----------



## Roundy (5. Dezember 2014)

Wenn er das hält was er verspricht, dann Hut ab, aber harren wir der Dinge die da kommen. 
Gruß


----------



## LaK0r (5. Dezember 2014)

Wie's aussieht hat AMD endlich VSR - das Gegenstück zu Nvidia's DSR - in den neuen Treiber reingepackt. Der Treiber wurde wohl wieder offline genommen aber die Seite fasst die Neuerungen gut zusammen: 
AMD Ups Their Game With Major Driver Update Catalyst Omega

Freu mich muss ich sagen


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Dezember 2014)

Ja man hat jmd ne ahnung wie man Black Mesa installiert ? Mit Downsampling is das sicher geil 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Sache von AMD 😁


----------



## Duvar (5. Dezember 2014)

Am 9. Dez können wir den Treiber endlich runterladen.
Tja EVGA, wird wohl nix mehr mit undervolting+underclocking @ 4K müssen wir andere Wege gehen


----------



## Roundy (5. Dezember 2014)

manchmal muss man halt die Perspektive wechseln 
man kann ja immer noch 1100/1200 @+0mV fahren, dann langt die leistung wieder 
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (5. Dezember 2014)

Jo reicht dann vllt für 30 FPS


----------



## Roundy (5. Dezember 2014)

das kommt dann wieder auf die einstellungen an  *oblivion rauskram*
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (5. Dezember 2014)

Kann es sein das die 290 mit den aktuellsten beta Treibern nichtmehr so stabil ist, jedenfalls vom oc her? Irgendwie crashen meine ganzen EInstellungen mit denen ich sonst keine Prtobleme hatte oder geben Pixelfehler nach kurzer Zeit


----------



## Roundy (5. Dezember 2014)

jo kann passieren, dass sich der neue treiber mehr Sprit genehmigt als der alte 
ist dann halt doof weil man neu testen darf.
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Am 9. Dez können wir den Treiber endlich runterladen.
> Tja EVGA, wird wohl nix mehr mit undervolting+underclocking @ 4K müssen wir andere Wege gehen


Beides macht Spaß 
Übrigens irgendwie bleiben meine Posts bei 5099 stehen.....was da los [emoji33] 

[emoji16]


----------



## DoGyAUT (6. Dezember 2014)

Meint ihr das da mehr geht mit VSR als nur 2160p? Ich meine das sind ja dann "nur" 50% mehr zu 1440p. Ich möchte schon mit 5120x2880 rumtrödeln. In manchen geht auch 250%, das sieht dann richtig derb aus  (wobei das Interface dann für die Katz ist).

Wenn ich ehrlich bin reicht mir auch 1440p + 50% DS. Sollte schon ein super Bild ergeben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Dezember 2014)

So wie ich es verstanden habe geht nur Auflösung x2


----------



## die.foenfrisur (6. Dezember 2014)

wie meinst du das, es wird nur 2x geben?

es kann genauso mit 4k hochgesampled werden, wie bei dsr. das wäre dann 4x, wie du es meinst?

oder meinst du was anderes?
5k geht wohl nicht mehr

mfg


----------



## Duvar (6. Dezember 2014)

Mark meinte dies in diesem Artikel, nur der wurde wohl auch entfernt auf AMDs Wunsch hin AMD Catalyst Omega geleakt (Update)


----------



## die.foenfrisur (6. Dezember 2014)

ja, aber trotzdem, wie kommt er darauf, dass es nur 2x geben wird?
es wird min 4x geben.

mfg


----------



## Roundy (6. Dezember 2014)

2x ist doch 4k^^
2*1920 x 2*1080 = 3840x2160p

es wird nicht die gesamte Auflösung verdoppelt, sondern die Pixelzahl je Seite, was bedeutet die Gesamtanzahl steigt exponentiell mit x^(n).
x = Pixelanzahl je Seite. und n = der Faktor also hier 2x
Gruß


----------



## die.foenfrisur (6. Dezember 2014)

also war es doch so gemeint.

das wollte ich mit meiner frage oben wissen. klar, dass es pro pixel dann 4x ist und pro seite nur 2x.

mfg


----------



## ebastler (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir hat ja von ATIR290 dessen hitzköpfige Powercolor 290 TurboDuo abgekauft. Die VID ist verdammt gering, die läuft @stock ohne UV mit 0,95-1.00V, mit Undervolting von -40-50mV (irgendwas da rum, habe vergessen, was genau) noch stabil. Beeindruckend niedrige Werte. Dafür wurde das Teil heiß wie Hulle.

Das haben wir gestern in Angriff genommen:

Phobya XT 1,5mm Pads, eine Spritze Prolimatech Pk1 (wurde dann, weil wir die verfluchte Spritze nicht augekriegt haben, und keiner ne Zange aus dem Keller holen wollte, gegen Noctua NT-H1 ersetzt), und eine TurboDo.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anblick des Grauens. Tonnenweise ekelhafte und schlechte WLP. Die gammligsten VRAM-Kühler, die ich je gesehen habe. Immerhin sind die VRM Kühler recht gut und haben viel Kühlfäche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anblick des Grauens 2. Diese Pads waren zwischen PCB und Backplate, wo die VRMs waren. Schaut aus wie 5mm dicke, vertrocknete Wärmeleitpaste, fühlt sich gleich an, und leitet in etwa so gut wie Luft. Gar nicht. Die Plate wurde nie auch nur lauwarm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was haben wir gemacht? Den Chip sauber geputzt, dem VRM1 ein Phobya Pad verpasst (und den VRM-Controller auch mit Phobya-Pads an den VRM Kühler gehängt^^), auf der Rückseite zwischen VRMs und Backplate, sowie zwischen Chip und Backplate, jeweils gestackte Phobya-Pads angebracht. leider ist die Backplate so dünn, dass sie sich verbiegt, konnten daher nicht so viel Druck aufbauen, wie wir es gerne getan hätten. Naja, schaut trotzdem ganz ordentlich aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vorher erreichte die Karte bei offenem Gehäuse in FurMark (Mein Kumpel nimmt das immer, obwohl ich ihm zig Male gesagt hab, er solle den Mist sein lassen, und Heaven nehmen) nach 1-2min 95°C bei 100% Fan Speed.
Nach dem Umbau ist die Karte nie über 72°C bei 70% Fan Speed gekommen. VRM1 war auch gute 10°C oder mehr kühler.
Mein Kumpel hat sich an der Backplate zudem gleich die Finger verbrannt, weil er mir nicht glauben wollte, dass die nun heiß wird...

Ich würde sagen, der Umbau war ein voller Erfolg!


----------



## Duvar (6. Dezember 2014)

Das habt ihr ja mal toll hinbekommen und hoffe, dies macht dem Atir Mut, seine 290 Ref. auch mal zu pimpen, dann muss er auch net gleich die 390(X) kaufen und kann noch 1-2 Jahre aussetzen.
Hast dir dein like verdient 

Schreib mal noch die Kosten auf, die diese super Verbesserung gekostet hat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Freund von mir hat ja von ATIR290 dessen hitzköpfige Powercolor 290 TurboDuo abgekauft. Die VID ist verdammt gering, die läuft @stock ohne UV mit 0,95-1.00V, mit Undervolting von -40-50mV (irgendwas da rum, habe vergessen, was genau) noch stabil. Beeindruckend niedrige Werte. Dafür wurde das Teil heiß wie Hulle.
> 
> ...




Sieht doch  aus

Wenn ich mal irgendwie Zeit finde , dann werde ich auch mal bei meiner Vapor die WLP erneuern


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Dezember 2014)

Dann sollte ich den Umbau wohl auch mal wagen, oder @ebastler hilft mir sogar  
Da könnten echt 10+Grad und 1000 Mhz bei 45% Lüfterspeed drinnen sein !
Derzeit sind es mit Untervolting  (-100 mV !!)  und 850 / 1100 Speicher konstante 850 Mhz bei 42 bis 43% Lüfterspeed.  (Auto belassen)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Dezember 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dann sollte ich den Umbau wohl auch mal wagen, oder @ebastler hilft mir sogar
> Da könnten echt 10+Grad und 1000 Mhz bei 45% Lüfterspeed drinnen sein !
> Derzeit sind es mit Untervolting  (-100 mV !!)  und 850 / 1100 Speicher konstante 850 Mhz bei 42 bis 43% Lüfterspeed.  (Auto belassen)


Juuuuhuuuuuu[emoji16] 

Habe letztes Jahr mal bei meiner Asus 7950 DCII Top die Wlp erneuert....hatte aber nix gebracht[emoji26] aber die originale Wlp sah aber auch noch gut aus [emoji6]


----------



## CSharper (6. Dezember 2014)

Abend Leute hab mein Pc seit Sonntag mal wieder angeschalten ,er bootete und blib vor dem Anmelden stehen bei Windows. Das heisst nur die Hintergrundfarbe war sichtbar heisst keine Balken zum anklicken sichtbar oder das Feld zum das Kennwort eingeben.Hab dann ne Systemwiederherstellung gemacht alle Treiber installiert und beim installieren des GPU Treibers passierte es wieder das alle Icons verschwunden waren und nur die Hintergrundfarbe war sichtbar-.- Pc neugestartet und gleiches Problem wie vor dem System wiederherstellen-.- Kennt wer das Problem?


----------



## Duvar (6. Dezember 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dann sollte ich den Umbau wohl auch mal wagen, oder @ebastler hilft mir sogar
> Da könnten echt 10+Grad und 1000 Mhz bei 45% Lüfterspeed drinnen sein !
> Derzeit sind es mit Untervolting  (-100 mV !!)  und 850 / 1100 Speicher konstante 850 Mhz bei 42 bis 43% Lüfterspeed.  (Auto belassen)



Kauf dir am besten einen gebrauchten Nachrüstkühler und behalte die Karte 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## 9maddin9 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ist diese Karte eine Ref Design zwecks Wakü-Fullcover?

Gigabyte 290X OC Windforce Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 4GB, GDDR5, HDMI, 1 GPU):Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Duvar (6. Dezember 2014)

Warum so viel Kohle verballern? Nimm die non X Version, keine Ahnung ob die Gigabyte Referenz ist, glaub aber net.
Die 290 TriX OC ist Ref.


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Dezember 2014)

Leute hat jmd ne Ahnung was für nen Wehwehchen mein Grafikkarte jetzt wieder hat. Ich hab grad Bf4 geschlossen und dann kam das Bild unten und der ton hat sich voll verzerrt 
Gruß


----------



## Xracmoth (7. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es jemand hier im Forum jemanden bzw. jemanden der einen User kennt, welcher eine R9 290 von HIS hat? Überlege mir die anzuschaffen, auf dem Netz finden sich aber wiedermahl nur widersprüchliche Angaben zu Temps und Lautheit.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Dezember 2014)

Soll zwar nicht sehr laut sein, dafür aber auch 967 Mhz, 
Bewertungen sind bei Mindfatory zu finden!
Wichtig:
Zudem aber 2x 8Pin Anschlüsse, zwecks des OC
Dann soll die Karte aber laut und doch recht heiß werden.
Besser so wie ich ein Referenz-Design gebraucht kaufen um etwa 180 Euro,  GPU Untervolten und sonst mit 850 Mhz laufen lassen, oder den Morpheus draufschnallen!

Am idealsten ist aber auf die NEUE AMD R9 390(X) zu warten!

@ebastler
Glückwunsch zum Umbau!
Da habe ich Euch wohl eine Perle verkauft!  
Unter 1,00 Volt  (wie ich bereits sagte) für 975 Mhz und nun noch LEISE und Kühl, um die 72 Grad bei vielleicht mal 2,5 bis 3 Sone!
Oder wie laut schätzt du nun die Turboduo Karte ein.
Vorher erreicht(e) die R9 290 Turboduo so wie bei mir im Heaven, Valley Benchmark, Enemy Front udg. Games  sofort die 94 Grad bei 100 Prozent Lüfter!
War bei Tobias wohl auch so, oder doch etwa besser ?

Wenn R9 390(X) ein Fail wird hoffe kannst mir einen Morpheus besorgen für mein Referenz Baby  ....
oder ich wechsle auch die Wärmeleitpaste vorher um zu sehen was es bringt.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Anblick des Grauens 2. Diese Pads waren zwischen PCB und Backplate, wo die VRMs waren. Schaut aus wie 5mm dicke, vertrocknete Wärmeleitpaste, fühlt sich gleich an, und leitet in etwa so gut wie Luft. Gar nicht. Die Plate wurde nie auch nur lauwarm.
> 
> ...



... das werde ich dann auch mal probieren. Mal sehen was es bei mir dann bringt.
Zum anderen im MO kommt sie bei BF4 nicht mal an die 60°C ... die friert dann ... noch


----------



## Xracmoth (7. Dezember 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Soll zwar nicht sehr laut sein, dafür aber auch 967 Mhz,
> Bewertungen sind bei Mindfatory zu finden!
> Wichtig:
> Zudem aber 2x 8Pin Anschlüsse, zwecks des OC
> ...



Danke 
Auf die 390 warten geht fast nicht, da ich im Moment mit einer HD 5450 dastehe 
Die HIS R9 290 scheint laut den Bewertungen von Käufern recht anständig zu sein, mal schauen ob die unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen wird


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Dezember 2014)

... die HIS hat aber die schmalen SpaWa Kühler.... vielleicht doch wärmer werdend beim oc?

... dann diese HIS? die hat die größeren ...
HIS Radeon R9 290 iPower IceQ X2 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290QMC4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xracmoth (7. Dezember 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... die HIS hat aber die schmalen SpaWa Kühler.... vielleicht doch wärmer werdend beim oc?
> 
> ... dann diese HIS? die hat die größeren ...
> HIS Radeon R9 290 iPower IceQ X2 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290QMC4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Die, welch du verlinkt hast meine ich  Gibt es überhaupt noch eine andere? Oder welche hat die schmalen SpaWa-Kühler?


----------



## Cybernet1000 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
eigentlich hatte ich mich auf die 290 Vapor X eingeschossen allerdings könnte ich fast zum gleichen Preis eine MSI 290X Gaming 8GB bekommen.
 Hat die hier jemand?
Ich habe halt etwas Angst das die zu laut und heiß wird!


----------



## Roundy (7. Dezember 2014)

Angst berechtigt,  bleib bei der vapor.
Die ist mit n bissl oc gleich schnell, aber deutlich kälter und leiser.
Gruß


----------



## Cybernet1000 (7. Dezember 2014)

Leistung ist "egal" - mich reizen die 8GB VRAM.
Eventuell kann man sie ja mit undervolting etwas "beruhigen"?


----------



## Duvar (7. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du 2 von den 8GB Karten einbauen würdest, wäre es nicht verkehrt, sobald du mit einer 4GB Version ins VRAM Limit rennst, sind die FPS schon deutlich im Keller, wirst dann zwar keine Nachladeruckler haben, aber Games mit 20 FPS zu zocken ist ja auch net das Wahre. Zum gleichen Preis würde ich jedoch wahrscheinlich die 8GB Version nehmen.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Dezember 2014)

Xracmoth schrieb:


> Die, welch du verlinkt hast meine ich  Gibt es überhaupt noch eine andere? Oder welche hat die schmalen SpaWa-Kühler?



... die anderen von HIS, sind im Mo nicht lieferbar....  
 mich würden die kleinen Lüfter nervös machen ... je kleiner, je lauter... ist meine Erfahrung.

Meine (290X) hat 90 mm Lü und die sind leicht grenzwertig. Aber noch in Griff zu bekommen.  Diese 290er hat 100 mm und ich denke das wäre besser.


----------



## S754 (7. Dezember 2014)

Leiser als das Referenzdesign ist es allemal^^


----------



## 9maddin9 (7. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Leiser als das Referenzdesign ist es allemal^^


Das ist doch fast jede[emoji6]


----------



## Xracmoth (7. Dezember 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... die anderen von HIS, sind im Mo nicht lieferbar....  HIS Radeon R9 290X IceQ X2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290XQM4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> mich würden die kleinen Lüfter nervös machen ... je kleiner, je lauter... ist meine Erfahrung.
> 
> Meine (290X) hat 90 mm Lü und die sind leicht grenzwertig. Aber noch in Griff zu bekommen.  Diese 290er hat 100 mm und ich denke das wäre besser.



Vielleicht habe ich jetzt was falsch verstanden aber die, welche du oben im Zitat verlinkt hast ist eine R9 290X. Hab gesehen dass es tatsächlich 2 versch. R9 290 gibt, die eine hat 86mm die andere 89mm. Meinst du 89mm sind zu übertakten genug? Es ist echt schwierig eine R9 290 zu finden die leise und kühl ist, mit Sapphire keine gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## ebastler (7. Dezember 2014)

Leiser und kühler als die VaporX ist nur ein Customkühler, momentan...


----------



## Roundy (7. Dezember 2014)

Da wird sich auch nichtsmehr dran ändern,  ich bezweifle doch stark dass noch jemand ne custom 290 auf den markt schmeißt 
Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Dezember 2014)

habe es oben geändert mit dem Link. bin in die 290Xer Spalte gekommen. 
..und egal welche DuoFan, es ist immer subjektiv. Weil die Ohren immer andere sind. Es ist nie einfach sich zu entscheiden. 
Viele wurden schon empfohlen, probier es aus. Wenn es zu heiß und laut wird, kannst du immer noch auf Morpheus umsteigen,
wenn du risikofreudig bist und die Garantie nicht an erster Stelle steht.


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Dezember 2014)

Hat jmd ne Lösung für mein Problem 
Gruß


----------



## Roundy (7. Dezember 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Leute hat jmd ne Ahnung was für nen Wehwehchen mein Grafikkarte jetzt wieder hat. Ich hab grad Bf4 geschlossen und dann kam das Bild unten und der ton hat sich voll verzerrt
> Gruß


Das ist aber sims oder ist das dein Desktop Hintergrund?
Ich geh mal davon aus, du meinst die kleinen Artefakte in der rechten unteren ecke oder?
Gehören die weißen vierecke da hin?
Da ist der takt nen bissl zu hoch für die spannung also takt runter ider spannung hoch, wobei ich nr 1 (takt) zum testen vorziehen würde. 
Auf was läuft sie denn gerade?
Wenn das nicht klappt ist wohl grad dein speicher am aufgeben...
Gruß


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. Dezember 2014)

hatte heute krasse grafikfehler bei Far Cry 4 nach ca. einer Stunde. (kA. ob es daran lag als ich HBAO+ angemacht habe) vorher hab ich schon 4 std ohne Probleme gezockt. hab dann mal Spiel beendet neusten Beta Treiber drauf ufnd HBAO wieder umgestellt. ich glaube auch nicht das es am 1.4 er patch liegt von FC4. sah ungefähr so aus : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...4-gothic-3-schwere-grafikfehler-g3-fehler.jpg ... hoffe die Karte geht nicht kaputt... temps waren immer so bei 50-55c... auf jeden Fall danach noch ne Stunde gezockt war alles OK


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Dezember 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> hatte heute krasse grafikfehler bei Far Cry 4 nach ca. einer Stunde. (kA. ob es daran lag als ich HBAO+ angemacht habe) vorher hab ich schon 4 std ohne Probleme gezockt. hab dann mal Spiel beendet neusten Beta Treiber drauf ufnd HBAO wieder umgestellt. ich glaube auch nicht das es am 1.4 er patch liegt von FC4. sah ungefähr so aus : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...4-gothic-3-schwere-grafikfehler-g3-fehler.jpg ... hoffe die Karte geht nicht kaputt... temps waren immer so bei 50-55c... auf jeden Fall danach noch ne Stunde gezockt war alles OK


Das hatte ich früher mal bei Cod bo mit der 560ti und bei bf3 mit einer 7950...war aber nicht ständig so.....nur ab und an.....war aber nachn neuen patch des Spiels wieder gut.....


----------



## dan954 (9. Dezember 2014)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwas was dagegen machen, dass sich die Grafikkarte bei Videos sofort komplett hochtaktet? 
Sobal ich ein Youtube-Video gucke ist der Takt konstant bei 1031 MHz und die Spannung bei 1.227 V aber in Spielen springt er wie wild herum, wie kann das sein?


----------



## beren2707 (9. Dezember 2014)

Entweder die Hardwarebeschleunigung bei Flash-Videos deaktivieren oder im Afterburner oder Trixx (besser) ein eigenes 2D-Profil erstellen. Spart ordentlich Saft.


----------



## ebastler (9. Dezember 2014)

Trixx lässt mir alle paar Sekunden kurz die Lüfter voll aufdrehen, weil es meint, ich habe 146° Chiptemperatur, und der Afterburner bringt mir Insta-Blackscreens...

Hat schonmal jemand Asus GPU Tweak verwendet? Geht das mit nicht-Asus-Karten?

Sonst flashe ich halt ein BIOS der Asus Ref...


----------



## dan954 (9. Dezember 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Entweder die Hardwarebeschleunigung bei Flash-Videos deaktivieren oder im Afterburner oder Trixx (besser) ein eigenes 2D-Profil erstellen. Spart ordentlich Saft.


Hat man den einen Nachteil wenn man die Hardwarebeschleunigung austellt? Trixx kann ich leider nicht nutzen, da man dort keinen Startup-delay einstellen kann, weil ich eine eigene Lüfterkurve eingestellt habe und die geht nur wenn Afterburner nach dem CCC startet


----------



## die.foenfrisur (9. Dezember 2014)

trixx kenne ich gar nicht^^
was genau ist denn hier besser?

@ebastler
hast du eine referenz-karte?

mfg


----------



## ebastler (9. Dezember 2014)

Jepp, Sapphire Ref mit Morpheus, Tri-X BIOS.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Hat man den einen Nachteil wenn man die Hardwarebeschleunigung austellt? Trixx kann ich leider nicht nutzen, da man dort keinen Startup-delay einstellen kann, weil ich eine eigene Lüfterkurve eingestellt habe und die geht nur wenn Afterburner nach dem CCC startet


Läuft dann eben über die CPU, was deutlich stromsparender als über die GPU ist. Dein i5 mit OC sollte das locker bewältigen können. 
"Besser" an Trixx ist, dass man deutlich niedrigere Taktraten und Spannungen als im AB erreichen kann.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (9. Dezember 2014)

aaah, super 
danke

min-Takt bei mir ist 525/675mhz
das ist auch etwas, was mich schon immer gewundert hat.
vielleicht gibts ja aber auch einen guten grund ?!

mfg


----------



## dan954 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hört sich ja gut an, wo stellt man das denn aus im Flashplayer, Treiber oder Browser selbst? Trixx finde ich eigentlich auch besser wenn man nur irgendwie eine Start-Verzögerung einstellen könnte


----------



## die.foenfrisur (9. Dezember 2014)

rechte maustaste auf das video z.b.

eine start-verzögerung müsste man doch z.b. bekommen, wenn du im autostartordner eine batch erstellst oder mit einem programm wie "autostart delayer"
oder am besten über den windows-scheduler

Aufgabenplanung - Task Scheduler

mfg


----------



## dan954 (9. Dezember 2014)

Die Aufgabenplanung sagt mir es werden höhere Rechte benötigt, was kann man da machen?

*Edit:* Hat sich erledigt ich Depp hab mal wieder was übersehen , jetzt müsste man das ganze nur noch irgendwie minimiert starten, geht das auch?


----------



## nextcard (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
habt ihr schon die Omega Treiber ausprobiert? Hat es für mich irgendwelche anderen Vorteile außer dem Downsampling? Einfach drüberinstallieren?


----------



## Performer81 (9. Dezember 2014)

Lol, wenn ich beim  neuen Treiber unter Windows downsampling einstelle reicht meine default ram spannung plötzlich nichtmehr aus. Ich krieg diese typischen Bildfehler. Spannung einen Tick hoch und alles ist wieder ok.


----------



## dan954 (9. Dezember 2014)

nextcard schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habt ihr schon die Omega Treiber ausprobiert? Hat es für mich irgendwelche anderen Vorteile außer dem Downsampling? Einfach drüberinstallieren?


Ja du hast natürlich auch so bessere Performance. Drüberinstallieren klappt bei mir nicht aber einfach ausprobieren ansonsten mit AMD Uninstall Utility alten Treiber deinstallieren und neuen drüber.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Dezember 2014)

so der Omenga ist druppe....also hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen meinen vorherrigen 14.9 Treiber...also bei den min fps 0,4 fps schlechter der olle Omenga  aber egal ist eh ein Benchmark 

Omenga





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





14.9







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (9. Dezember 2014)

In Heaven bringt es auch nix, bei Bioshock jedoch, ordentlich was.
Kannst ja mal ab hier weiter lesen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-amds-neuer-wundertreiber-11.html#post7019307
Habe dort paar schnelle Tests gemacht.


----------



## Typhoon007 (9. Dezember 2014)

Habe mit Omega bei Crysis 3 ca. 15 Fps mehr. Und bei Ryse ebenso. Bei Ryse kann ich jetzt sogar mit Supersampling mit durchschnittlich 50 Fps und drops auf 30 Fps spielen ohne das es ruckelt.


----------



## Thaiminater (9. Dezember 2014)

Also nich habe das Problem das meine Maus dann verschoben ist also sie klickt nicht da wo der Cursour ist und mein Pc kackt immer ab wenn ich von Bf4 auf Desktop geh und ich hab auf meinem 2ten Bildschirm ein fetten weißen Balken 
Gruß


----------



## die.foenfrisur (9. Dezember 2014)

liegt sicher nicht am treiber.
am besten mal system neu aufsetzen.

(klingt nach zugemüllt und zu viel laufender software im hinterdrund.)

obwohl der treiber im grunde dafür verantwortlich ist.

mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





so habe gerade auf dieser Auflösung BF MP auf einen vollen 64Mann Server gezoggt...auf 980/1250mhz....war nie unter 50fps  avg so 60-70fps.

auf was habt ihr eigentlich euer Sichtfeld und Sichtfeld Fahrzeug stehen? ich habe da nie was dran geändert


----------



## Typhoon007 (9. Dezember 2014)

Wie könnt ihr immer ohne Vsync spielen? Stören euch die bildverzerrungen denn garnicht?


----------



## BertB (9. Dezember 2014)

ich spiel immer mit vsync


----------



## Duvar (9. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dreh auf die Lutzi, wasn dat 980/1250


----------



## Typhoon007 (9. Dezember 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich spiel immer mit vsync



Hmm mich stört das Flimmern sehr.


----------



## BertB (9. Dezember 2014)

jetzt bricht ja endlich die treiber-downsampling äre für radeons an 
hilft besonders gegen flimmern von bäumen, zäunen etc

oder was fürn flimmern meinst du?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (9. Dezember 2014)

mich würde der inputlag nerven.
und bei 144Hz ist mir vsync sowieso quasi latte.

mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Dezember 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr immer ohne Vsync spielen? Stören euch die bildverzerrungen denn garnicht?


Ich hab keine Verzerrungen

Auf was habt ihr denn eure sichtweiten nun?


----------



## Performer81 (9. Dezember 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr immer ohne Vsync spielen? Stören euch die bildverzerrungen denn garnicht?




Mit vsync hab ich input lag des Todes bei meinen 60hz ips. Bildverzerrungen sind mir ohne auch noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (9. Dezember 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> jetzt bricht ja endlich die treiber-downsampling äre für radeons an
> hilft besonders gegen flimmern von bäumen, zäunen etc
> 
> oder was fürn flimmern meinst du?



Ich meine bildverzerrungen ohne Vsync. Ich spiele aber auf einem alten 42 zoll Philips Full HD Fernseher. Liegt es daran?


----------



## Roundy (9. Dezember 2014)

wenn die FPS unter der HZ zahl eueres monitors liegen, hab ist thearing ja auch ned möglich ^^
BTW DS ist das beste <3
Gruß


----------



## Typhoon007 (9. Dezember 2014)

Mein Fernseher kann glaube ich nur 60 Hz. Jetzt verstehe ich warum alle hier auf Vsync verzichten können. Die haben alle keine Tearing wie ich weil die meisten auf richtigen Gamer Monitoren zocken mit 200 Hz oder so. 😀😂 Ok danke.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch nur 60hz 

Auf was habt ihr nun euer Sicht feld


----------



## Duvar (9. Dezember 2014)

Grad mal Tomb Raider auf 3200/1800 gestellt, Grafiksettings angepasst und GPU übertaktet, 50 Zoll Sony angeworfen und Freundin zocken lassen, sieht richtig geil aus muss ich sagen.


----------



## noname545 (9. Dezember 2014)

der neue Omega Treiber ist echt was feines, hoffe da kommen noch mehr Auflösungen dazu. Werde mal Tomb Rider auf nen Samsung UHD 55" testen Falls die 290 nicht in Rauch aufgeht


----------



## Duvar (9. Dezember 2014)

Evga zockste BF4 32 Bit mode, wegen MSI AB OSD?


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Trixx lässt mir alle paar Sekunden kurz die Lüfter voll aufdrehen, weil es meint, ich habe 146° Chiptemperatur, und der Afterburner bringt mir Insta-Blackscreens...
> 
> Hat schonmal jemand Asus GPU Tweak verwendet? Geht das mit nicht-Asus-Karten?
> 
> Sonst flashe ich halt ein BIOS der Asus Ref...


Kann man schon verwenden, aber schau besser warum Afterburner nicht geht[emoji6]


----------



## DoGyAUT (10. Dezember 2014)

Dragon Age Inquisition sieht auf 3200x1800 auf meinem BenQ GW2765T richtig geil aus 

Die Performance ist echt gestiegen. Ich habe ca. gleich viel FPS wie mit 2560x1440. Spiele alles auf Hoch (HBAO, kein MSAA).  Musste nur Tesselation und Schatten auf mittel stellen das es in jeder Situation auf über 45 FPS+ bleibt ^_^ aber der 14.12er schaukelt das Ding  Flimmern? Keine Spur davon.

Jetzt muss ich mal probieren wie DAI mit meinem OC Profil mit 1100Mhz/1500Mhz rennt, aktuell bin ich auf silent Stock unterwegs.

Meine nächsten Karten werden zwei 390er, ich sehe es schon vor mir 

PS: Richtig abartig was man aus einem WQHD noch raus kitzeln kann! (So ein Zufall das ich erst vor kurzem von 21:9 auf 1440p umgestiegen bin. was fürn Glück)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Evga zockste BF4 32 Bit mode, wegen MSI AB OSD?


Ne wieso?



Macht es eigentlich bei der Auflösung von 2560x1440 Sinn in bf4 dann 4x MSAA aktiviert zu haben? Oder kann ich das getrost deaktivieren?!


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Dragon Age Inquisition sieht auf 3200x1800 auf meinem BenQ GW2765T richtig geil aus
> 
> Die Performance ist echt gestiegen. Ich habe ca. gleich viel FPS wie mit 2560x1440. Spiele alles auf Hoch (HBAO, kein MSAA).  Musste nur Tesselation und Schatten auf mittel stellen das es in jeder Situation auf über 45 FPS+ bleibt ^_^ aber der 14.12er schaukelt das Ding  Flimmern? Keine Spur davon.
> 
> ...


Zockts du mit Mantle oder DirectX? Bei mir läuft das ganze mit allem auf Ultra außer Tesselation und Gitter auf hoch und 3200x1800 mit durchgehend 45-60 Fps, finde ich irgendwie seltsam hätte nicht gedacht das es so gut läuft 

Mal ne andere Frage ist bei Mantle Vsync aus oder spinnt einfach die Fps-anzeige, ich kriege dort dann nämlich 80-100 Fps bei genannten Einstellungen.


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ne wieso?
> 
> 
> 
> Macht es eigentlich bei der Auflösung von 2560x1440 Sinn in bf4 dann 4x MSAA aktiviert zu haben? Oder kann ich das getrost deaktivieren?!



Na weil ich wissen wollte wie das geht, glaub du hattest mir das schon mal gesagt, bin ja kein BF4 Player, das Game verrottet vor sich hin, wollte jedoch trotzdem mal testen mit VSR.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na weil ich wissen wollte wie das geht, glaub du hattest mir das schon mal gesagt, bin ja kein BF4 Player, das Game verrottet vor sich hin, wollte jedoch trotzdem mal testen mit VSR.


Also dann man los....bf4 rockt


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2014)

Na sag doch wie es geht man 
How to use MSI AB OSD + BF4?
Kann es auch sein, dass die Karte wärmer wird bei BF4 oder war gestern das Zimmer zu warm?


----------



## Performer81 (10. Dezember 2014)

Das osd funzt nur unter Dx, unter Mantle gehts nicht.
Das downsampling funzt übrigens problemlos und sieht echt schick aus, besser als MSAA imho.


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2014)

Gebt mir mal auch bitte super Settings für die Grafik, denke 1440P sollten reichen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na sag doch wie es geht man
> How to use MSI AB OSD + BF4?
> Kann es auch sein, dass die Karte wärmer wird bei BF4 oder war gestern das Zimmer zu warm?


Bf4 starten[emoji6] 

Ne geht nur unter dx11.....

Habe oben doch meine settings gepostet[emoji16] 

Nur kann ich doch mssaa Bei 2560x1440 deaktivieren Oder macht es Sinn?


----------



## Performer81 (10. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gebt mir mal auch bitte super Settings für die Grafik, denke 1440P sollten reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja alles ultra eben, fov hab ich auf 90, Im Treiber 16AF und hohe qualität.


----------



## Performer81 (10. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nur kann ich doch mssaa Bei 2560x1440 deaktivieren Oder macht es Sinn?



Kannste machen wenn du dann noch genug fps hast. Finde die Glättung dann aber schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## kampi9310 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo 

Habe eine Frage bezüglich meiner Karte.
Ich habe das Referenzdesign von der 290 steht unter Wasser also Temps passen.

Dirt Showdown läuft auf Ultra bei 90 fps 

Aber CS Go läuft auf 300 und dropt dann immer auf ein kurzes standbild und laggt kurz wieso ?? 
Liegt das an der Karte oder am Game ?

OC 1100/1300   PT 50%    +15mv


----------



## ebastler (10. Dezember 2014)

kampi9310 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe eine Frage bezüglich meiner Karte.
> Ich habe das Referenzdesign von der 290 steht unter Wasser also Temps passen.
> ...


Auslastung und Temps mal gemessen? Ich habe die Vermutung, dass die Karte wegen mangelnder Last in GO drosselt, und dabei stockt dann das Bild. Lass mal GPU-Z nebenbei laufen (hast du zwei Monitore? Das wäre ideal) und schau auf GPU und VRAM Takt, und halt die Temperaturen, obwohl die wirklich passen sollten.

Deine CPU drosselt auch nicht, oder ist zu langsam?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (10. Dezember 2014)

zu hohes FOV ist unsinnig und man sieht gegner ab einer bestimmten weite einfach nicht mehr und wundert sich, woher der schütze schießt 

FOV 90 würde ich bei 21:9 vielleicht machen, aber sonst sicher nicht.
wichtiger bei bf4 ist eine gute soundkarte mit gutem surround-klang 
so cheate ich immer und alle wundern sich, woher ich wusste, das da einer kommt (weil ich es deutlich hören kann. ZxR sei dank)

mfg


----------



## kampi9310 (10. Dezember 2014)

Also am Cpu sollte es ned liegen !
(I7 4770K 4.4Ghz)

ja ich hab zwei monitore kann ich heute machen wenn ich zhaus bin aber sie drosselt runter wenn sie zu wenig last hat -.-


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> zu hohes FOV ist unsinnig und man sieht gegner ab einer bestimmten weite einfach nicht mehr und wundert sich, woher der schütze schießt
> 
> FOV 90 würde ich bei 21:9 vielleicht machen, aber sonst sicher nicht.
> wichtiger bei bf4 ist eine gute soundkarte mit gutem surround-klang
> ...


Auf was sollte die sichtweite stehen?
Wie ein paar post vorher von mir? (Screen) Habe es Mir angefasst


----------



## DoGyAUT (10. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Zockts du mit Mantle oder DirectX? Bei mir läuft das ganze mit allem auf Ultra außer Tesselation und Gitter auf hoch und 3200x1800 mit durchgehend 45-60 Fps, finde ich irgendwie seltsam hätte nicht gedacht das es so gut läuft
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage ist bei Mantle Vsync aus oder spinnt einfach die Fps-anzeige, ich kriege dort dann nämlich 80-100 Fps bei genannten Einstellungen.



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich nicht an den FPS gerichtet, sondern nur danach wie gut es sich anfühlt. VSync ist aus bei mir.

Ich spiele mit Mantle. Bin aber gerade in den Westgraten, da sind die FPS sowieso sehr hoch. Im welchem Gebiet hast du gemessen?

Welche GPU/Takt? Werde heute Abend mal FPS messen. Hab da noch gar nichts in der Richtung gemacht da ich mehr mit spielen als benchen beschäftigt war


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

R9 290 PCS+ mit 1040/1350 MHz. Gemessen habe ich in Emprise du Lion, den Wüstengebieten und den Hinterlanden dort waren es teilweise auch etwas weniger als 45 Fps und auch in großen Städten aber nie weniger als 30 Fps. 
In der Wildnis lässt sich das ganze sehr angenehm zocken aber mit Mantle habe ich teilweise immer noch kleine CPU-Spikes, so dass es mit DirectX gefühlt flüssiger läuft, geht mit Mantle aber auch noch in Ordnung.

Weiß denn einer warum mir mit Mantle trotz Vsync mehr als 60 Fps angezeigt werden?


----------



## Roundy (10. Dezember 2014)

Kommt es eigentlich nur mir so vor,  oder sind doe frametimes mit neuem treiber gleichmäßiger?
Fps die früher wie Hölle ruckelten bei manvhen spielen find ich nun flüssiger. 
Gruß


----------



## Thaiminater (10. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir hat in Arma 3 das Downsampling gut funktioniert und nachdem ich mein rechner aufgesetzt habe ruckeln meine Youtube Videos wenn ich nebenher bf4 zock wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte ?
Gruß


----------



## DoGyAUT (10. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> R9 290 PCS+ mit 1040/1350 MHz. Gemessen habe ich in Emprise du Lion, den Wüstengebieten und den Hinterlanden dort waren es teilweise auch etwas weniger als 45 Fps und auch in großen Städten aber nie weniger als 30 Fps.
> In der Wildnis lässt sich das ganze sehr angenehm zocken aber mit Mantle habe ich teilweise immer noch kleine CPU-Spikes, so dass es mit DirectX gefühlt flüssiger läuft, geht mit Mantle aber auch noch in Ordnung.
> 
> Weiß denn einer warum mir mit Mantle trotz Vsync mehr als 60 Fps angezeigt werden?




Ok mein Gefühl täuscht mich GEWALTIG 

Mit 1920x1080 habe ich mit diesen Einstellungen wie oben genannt 120-160 FPS
Mit 2560x1440 (nativ) habe ich 80-110 FPS
Mit 3200x1800 habe ich 50-70 FPS

Gemessen in den Westgraten.

Das alles ohne OC


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hört sich doch super an  
Sind meine Fps anscheinend doch ganz plausibel obwohls mir immer noch ziemlich hoch vorkommt aber ich will mich nicht beschweren


----------



## beren2707 (10. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr vlt. den Bug mit den niedrigeren Details durch den neuen Patch?  Denn solche FPS-Werte erreiche ich in 1080p Ultra + 4xMSAA nichtmal annähernd.


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Habt ihr vlt. den Bug mit den niedrigeren Details durch den neuen Patch?  Denn solche FPS-Werte erreiche ich in 1080p Ultra + 4xMSAA nichtmal annähernd.


Ich hab es grade mit *-ShaderSystem.ShaderQualityLevel Ultra* gestartet und Fps sind gleich geblieben 

*Edit:* Zumindest in DirectX sind sie anscheinend gleich geblieben aber ich werde mal ausgiebiger testen, in Mantle sind sie niedriger. Zockt denn hier irgendwer mit Mantle? Bei mir läuft es nach dem Patch mit DirectX immer noch "flüssiger" als mit Mantle trotz höheren Fps.


----------



## DoGyAUT (10. Dezember 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Habt ihr vlt. den Bug mit den niedrigeren Details durch den neuen Patch?  Denn solche FPS-Werte erreiche ich in 1080p Ultra + 4xMSAA nichtmal annähernd.



Ich habe aber  alles auf Hoch außer Tesselation (mittel) Schatten (mittel) und HBAO (nicht voll) und kein MSAA, nur PostAA.

Macht einen haufen Unterschied in den FPS sieht aber fast gleich aus  (Auf Ultra sinds dann 60-30 je nach Auflösung).



dan954 schrieb:


> Ich hab es grade mit *-ShaderSystem.ShaderQualityLevel Ultra* gestartet und Fps sind gleich geblieben
> 
> *Edit:* Zumindest in DirectX sind sie anscheinend gleich geblieben aber ich werde mal ausgiebiger testen, in Mantle sind sie niedriger. Zockt denn hier irgendwer mit Mantle? Bei mir läuft es nach dem Patch mit DirectX immer noch "flüssiger" als mit Mantle trotz höheren Fps.



Ich habe keinen Unterschied bei der Grafik gemerkt seit dem Patch. Mantle Spikes hatte ich bis jetzt seit dem Omega+DAI patch noch nicht. Die GPU wird durchgehend mit gerader Linie gefüttert.


----------



## Roundy (10. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man Downsampelt brauchts doch gar kein MSAA oder  
Ich liebe es, bei mir wird grad alles gedownsampelt, sogar der Desktop 
Gruß


----------



## DoGyAUT (10. Dezember 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wenn man Downsampelt brauchts doch gar kein MSAA oder
> Ich liebe es, bei mir wird grad alles gedownsampelt, sogar der Desktop
> Gruß



Das sind dann die was richtig geil auf AA sind 

Mir reicht VSR+PostAA. Das ersetzt nun mein SSAA und mein GeDoSaTo+SMAA.

PS: Wobei ich bei älteren Titeln SSAA auch noch draufklatsche


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

MSAA habe ich auch aus ist m.M.n. auch unnötig bei Downsampling  
Ich verstehe aber echt nicht warum es bei mir mit Mantle so bescheiden läuft


----------



## DoGyAUT (10. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> MSAA habe ich auch aus ist m.M.n. auch unnötig bei Downsampling
> Ich verstehe aber echt nicht warum es bei mir mit Mantle so bescheiden läuft



Nun ja, ich habe eine RAM Auslastung von 7-9GB beim spielen, vielleicht liegts daran?


----------



## Roundy (10. Dezember 2014)

Wie schafft man denn sowas? 
Ich komm selten über 6GB...
Gruß


----------



## DoGyAUT (10. Dezember 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wie schafft man denn sowas?
> Ich komm selten über 6GB...
> Gruß



Steam, Origin, Skype, Xonar Audio Center, Afterburner, Avast, Aida64, Logitech Gaming Software (G19, G500s FTW), Google Drive usw 

Die einzigen Games was meinen RAM sprengt ist Plannetary Annihilation mit 6-8GB NUR für das Spiel und Kerbal Space Program 64bit mit ca 12GB für das Game  (da krieg ich Panik das die 16GB voll laufen)

PS: Ich habe jetzt mal -ShaderSystem.ShaderQualityLevel Ultra probiert. Da ich testweise kurz in den Hinterlanden probieren wollte. Da ist mir sofort das fehlende HBAO aufgefallen. Mit dem Workaround habe ich wieder meine 50 FPS avg. Mist zu früh gefreut


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2014)

So gestern mal bf4 wieder in 2560x1440 gezockt natürlich @ultra nur nun halt 4xMSAA aus .....nun habe ich .ca die gleichen fps als @1920x1080 und 4xMSAA ..... Ist es Bei euch auch so?

Ist Bei euch auch das OSD des AB auch so Klein beim DS ?


----------



## ebastler (11. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So gestern mal bf4 wieder in 2560x1440 gezockt natürlich @ultra nur nun halt 4xMSAA aus .....nun habe ich .ca die gleichen fps als @1920x1080 und 4xMSAA ..... Ist es Bei euch auch so?
> 
> Ist Bei euch auch das OSD des AB auch so Klein beim DS ?


BF4 kann man auch die interne Auflösungsskala nutzen, sollte ja in etwa das Selbe machen.


----------



## Roundy (11. Dezember 2014)

Jap das osd wird ja mit gedownsampelt...
Also wird es kleiner...
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (11. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich in BF4 auf meinem FullHD TFT jetzt die 2,5k Auflösung ingame einstelle ist der Mauszeiger im Menü und ingame in der Mapübersicht an einer anderen Stelle aktiv als da wo er sichtbar ist. Sehr seltsam. Irgendwas mach ich falsch, oder?


----------



## Deimos (11. Dezember 2014)

Hast du möglicherweise kein Vollbild, sondern nur Vollbildfenster aktiv?

Btw warum Treiberdownsampling bei BF4, wenn sich das doch ingame einstellen lässt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Hast du möglicherweise kein Vollbild, sondern nur Vollbildfenster aktiv?
> 
> Btw warum Treiberdownsampling bei BF4, wenn sich das doch ingame einstellen lässt?


Ist es denn das gleiche sampling?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist es denn das gleiche sampling?


Ja


----------



## artic48 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, leider sind es über 1000 Beiträge. Die ich nicht alle durchlesen kann.
Weiß jemand zufällig welche Systemvoraussetzungen gegeben sein müssen/sollten für diese Grafikkarte?
Ich habe 8 Gb 1600 Arbeitsspeicher und eine AMD FX-6300 CPU. Reicht das aus? 
Danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Dezember 2014)

eigentlich nicht wirklich 
eine radeon 285 reicht dir da locker....oder alles aufrüsten...

mfg


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2014)

CPU übertakten und schon sollte es gehen, würd kein Penny für ne 285 zahlen, bissl mehr Aufpreis und ne 290 abstauben, haste mehr von, auch wenn du demnächst mal den Unterbau wechselst.
Wichtig ist jedoch, welches Netzteil du hast und CPU Kühler wegen der Übertaktung (ggf).


----------



## Performer81 (11. Dezember 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Hast du möglicherweise kein Vollbild, sondern nur Vollbildfenster aktiv?
> 
> Btw warum Treiberdownsampling bei BF4, wenn sich das doch ingame einstellen lässt?



Nene, ist Vollbild.


----------



## BertB (11. Dezember 2014)

da jetzt dann downsampling gut gehen sollte, 
kann man die mehrleistung im falle von cpu limits auch schön in vsr stecken

mainboard wäre auch interessant,
bei vielen ist nicht nennenswert oc drin


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Dezember 2014)

also der amd 630 ist eine übelst lahme krücke. nicht verwechseln mit FX-6300 

aber im grunde hast du sonst recht. für zeitnahes aufrüsten ist eine 290er sicher sinnvoller.
sonst lieber etwas geld sparen.

mfg

EDIT:

oder welche CPU hast du nun @artic48 ??


----------



## BertB (11. Dezember 2014)

der 630 heißt aber athlon,

schätze schon, dass er fx 6300 meint,
wei er fx geschrieben hat,

naja,
sollte man echt genau wissen


----------



## dj_the_one (11. Dezember 2014)

gibts denn nun schon eine Lösung wenn man VSR benutzt dass man Ränder besitzt in Spielen ohne dass man die Desktop Auflösung ändert? Spiele mit einer 290er auf einen normalen Fullhd Fernseher


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja



okay  wieviel %müsste ich ca einstellenumdie wäre 2560x1440p zuerreichen?!


----------



## beren2707 (11. Dezember 2014)

Von 1080p wär's 133%/134%.


----------



## ebastler (11. Dezember 2014)

So wenig? Ich spiele BF4 normal auf 170-180%  

Apropos, seit mein PC offen am tisch läuft, sind +12mV und damit auch 1100/1400 null Problem, leise und kühl <3


----------



## beren2707 (11. Dezember 2014)

Eine Auflösungsskalierung bei 180% sind satte 3456x1944 Pixel, also ~6,7 MPixel. Da hat die 290 gut zu tun. 
Welche Spannung liegt mit +12mV an? Muss meiner +31mV geben, damit sie die 1100/1250 MHz bei ~1.18V hält.


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe momentan in Heaven maximal 1.13V :o

Ich lass den mal noch einige Minuten weiterlaufen, und mach dann nen Screen...

EDIT: Okay, 1,117 im Schnitt^^
Ich habe erst Heaven gestartet, minimiert, dann zwei mal GPU-Z, auf max und avg gestellt, dann Heaven aufgemacht. Zwei volle Benches laufen lassen, und dazwischen sicher nocheinmal 1-2 Male alle Szenen.
Dann den Screen nach dem zweiten Bench gemacht. Es sind meist 1,109 bis 1,122V angelegen. Meist letzteres.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Artefakte o.Ä., versteht sich.
Warum ich da die komischen Taktraten im Screen habe ist mir ein Rätsel, die Karte hat ihre 1100MHz eigentlich die ganze Zeit gehalten, außer halt in den Szenenwechseln.
Das Ergebnis kommt mir aber auch komisch niedrig vor...

[EDIT]: Hab die Heaven-Ergebnisse mit Valley-Ergebnissen verwechselt, beim Vergleich, und mich gewundert, warum mich Mittelklasse-Karten abziehen. Es ist spät.
Hier ein eben gemachter, weiterer, Bench:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlafenszeit, gute Nacht


----------



## derneuemann (12. Dezember 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Eine Auflösungsskalierung bei 180% sind satte 3456x1944 Pixel, also ~6,7 MPixel. Da hat die 290 gut zu tun.
> Welche Spannung liegt mit +12mV an? Muss meiner +31mV geben, damit sie die 1100/1250 MHz bei ~1.18V hält.



Da würde mir eine R9 290(X) egal welcher Takt nicht mehr reichen für ein gutes Spielgefühl (Bildrate)....Obwohl mit 1,3GHz könnte es gehen. 
Meine 290X bekomme ich mit wakü und +100mV auf 1220MHz, mit mehr saft könnte es gehen.  Aber das wäre mir zuviel gequäle für meine  liebe Karte...

So oder so, müssten wohl eher 1,4GHz sein...


----------



## Deimos (12. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist es denn das gleiche sampling?





Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja



Der angewandte Filter könnte ein anderer sein.   Wer macht einen Direktvergleich?


----------



## criss vaughn (12. Dezember 2014)

Bzgl. der Downsampling-/MSSA-Diskussion ein paar Seiten zuvor: Downsampling bietet neben der Kantenglättung eines AA-Modus noch weitere Vorteile: Die Texturen werden geschärft (natürlich nicht so stark im Vergleich zu einer nativen Auflösungserhöhung), das Bild wird ruhiger und auch der MSAA-typische Nebel bleibt aus - natürlich kostet DS seine Leistung (idR mehr als die native Auflösungsskalierung nach oben), aber bietet dafür - in meinen Augen - einen entsprechenden optischen Mehrwert


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Da würde mir eine R9 290(X) egal welcher Takt nicht mehr reichen für ein gutes Spielgefühl (Bildrate)....Obwohl mit 1,3GHz könnte es gehen.
> Meine 290X bekomme ich mit wakü und +100mV auf 1220MHz, mit mehr saft könnte es gehen.  Aber das wäre mir zuviel gequäle für meine  liebe Karte...
> 
> So oder so, müssten wohl eher 1,4GHz sein...


Naja, ich bin dauernd im 62fps Framelimit... Karte taktet normal mit 950-1050MHz.

Post Processing, AA usw aus, Rest fast alles Ultra.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Downsampling-/MSSA-Diskussion ein paar Seiten zuvor: Downsampling bietet neben der Kantenglättung eines AA-Modus noch weitere Vorteile: Die Texturen werden geschärft (natürlich nicht so stark im Vergleich zu einer nativen Auflösungserhöhung), das Bild wird ruhiger und auch der MSAA-typische Nebel bleibt aus - natürlich kostet DS seine Leistung (idR mehr als die native Auflösungsskalierung nach oben), aber bietet dafür - in meinen Augen - einen entsprechenden optischen Mehrwert


Macht es denn Sinn noch bei DS von 2560x1440p noch MSAA zu aktivieren?


----------



## S754 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ist bei euch auch der Bildschirm unscharf wenn ihr VSR einschaltet? Wenn ich GTA 4 mit 1440p auf meinem FullHD Bildschirm spiele, dann ist alles ein wenig verschwommen. Das OSD vom Afterburner ist auch ziemlich klein. Ich dachte, dass das skaliert? Zumindest wenn ich Downsampling mit Gedosato auf UHD mache ist das OSD gut skaliert und nicht so klein.

Außerdem zeigt mir das OSD vom Afterburner mit VSR Downsampling in Skyrim immer 0% GPU Auslastung an.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist bei euch auch der Bildschirm unscharf wenn ihr VSR einschaltet? Wenn ich GTA 4 mit 1440p auf meinem FullHD Bildschirm spiele, dann ist alles ein wenig verschwommen. Das OSD vom Afterburner ist auch ziemlich klein. Ich dachte, dass das skaliert? Zumindest wenn ich Downsampling mit Gedosato auf UHD mache ist das OSD gut skaliert und nicht so klein.
> 
> Außerdem zeigt mir das OSD vom Afterburner mit VSR Downsampling in Skyrim immer 0% GPU Auslastung an.


Das OSD kannste vergrößern unter Riva Einstellungen


----------



## S754 (12. Dezember 2014)

Kannst du bitte einen Screenshot Posten? Ich finde es nicht.


----------



## derneuemann (12. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin dauernd im 62fps Framelimit... Karte taktet normal mit 950-1050MHz.
> 
> Post Processing, AA usw aus, Rest fast alles Ultra.



Leider nicht auf allen Karten zu jeder Zeit, meistens ja, immer nein.
Solche aussagen habe ich schon zu oft gehört.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte einen Screenshot Posten? Ich finde es nicht.


@Work ich bin mein Meister 😁


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Leider nicht auf allen Karten zu jeder Zeit, meistens ja, immer nein.
> Solche aussagen habe ich schon zu oft gehört.


Hä? Ich habe den Framecounter immer laufen, und war nicht einmal unter 62fps (fps sind auf max 62 gelockt), seit ich die aktuellen Settings habe... Ich kann dir auch mal den Fraps Counter ne Runde mitlaufen lassen, wenn du willst...


----------



## Euda (12. Dezember 2014)

Als 21:9-Nutzer sieht die aktuelle Situation von DSR (fixe 16:9-Auflösungen) noch ziemlich mau aus. Habe ja die Befürchtung, dass sich das mit dem zweiten VSR-Treiber nicht ändern wird (dann geht halt 2160p 16:9, aber 16:10/21:9-Besitzer müssen vorerst draußen bleiben).

GTA IV und SA rennen jedenfalls nun wieder (das Aspect Ratio-Problem von IV konnte ich mit einer Dummy-Auflösung als höchste Auflösung via CRU umgehen und meine SA-Problem lag an GeDoSaTo, welches des Öfteren mal zickt sodass man es neu installieren muss. Mit dem Treiber bin ich nun zufrieden.


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2014)

Ach ja, wenn ich DSR aktiviere, und ein Spiel runterskaliere, dann habe ich hässliche schwarze Balken rundherum... Wie werde ich die los? :/

Verschiebt DSR bei euch auch den Inhalt des zweiten Monitors übelst? Ich hatte TS am zweiten Monitor, und hab BL1 gestartet. Das hat mir TS3 dann aus dem Bildschirmrand hinausbefördert, ohne irgendeine Chance, das Zeug wieder reinzukriegen -.-


----------



## beren2707 (12. Dezember 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Als 21:9-Nutzer sieht die aktuelle Situation von DSR (fixe 16:9-Auflösungen) noch ziemlich mau aus. Habe ja die Befürchtung, dass sich das mit dem zweiten VSR-Treiber nicht ändern wird (dann geht halt 2160p 16:9, aber 16:10/21:9-Besitzer müssen vorerst draußen bleiben).


Stage 2 soll 21:9 Nutzer glücklich machen:


			
				hardforum.com schrieb:
			
		

> Question: Will VSR work on 21:9 ratio displays? If not now, in the future?
> RH: We are exploring additional  resolution/refresh combinations beyond what was provided in AMD Catalyst  Omega, but we have not determined the complete matrix. However, we do  intend to extend 4K downsampling to all R9 and R7 Series products, 260  and up, with a driver in the Jan/Feb timeframe.



Mehr zu Stage 2 (4K VSR für alle "R"-Karten (vmtl. also alle GCN-Karten) etc.) gibts hier zu lesen.

@ebastler: Hmm, die blöden Balken hatten mit VSR auch schon andere Nutzer. Hast du die Zentrierung aktiviert? Oder nutzt du HDMI (vlt. spinnt da Overscan)?


----------



## criss vaughn (12. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Macht es denn Sinn noch bei DS von 2560x1440p noch MSAA zu aktivieren?



In der Tat lassen sich durch Kombination verschiedenster Modi, die besten Ergebnisse erzielen.
Ein kleines Beispiel: Downsampling ist eine Form des Supersamplling-AA, Ordered Grid Supersampling AA um genau zu sein. Allerdings gibt es noch die Option Sparse Grid Supersampling AA, welche noch einmal bessere Ergebnisse liefert, allerdings auch mehr Leistung kostet. Dieses kombiniert mit MSAA bietet so mit die beste Bildqualität (bezogen auf das Rendering). SGSSAA ist aber mWn nur via NV-Inspector für NV-Karten verfügbar. 
Allerdings lassen sich natürlich auch bspw. die Vorteile von DS und MSAA kombinieren. Je nach Spiel wird es aber schwierig, mit nur einer potenten SGPU die 30 FPS-Marke zu halten 

Falls du noch Fragen hast, immer gerne


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Stage 2 soll 21:9 Nutzer glücklich machen:
> 
> Mehr zu Stage 2 (4K VSR für alle "R"-Karten (vmtl. also alle GCN-Karten) etc.) gibts hier zu lesen.
> 
> @ebastler: Hmm, die blöden Balken hatten mit VSR auch schon andere Nutzer. Hast du die Zentrierung aktiviert? Oder nutzt du HDMI (vlt. spinnt da Overscan)?


Ja, HDMI, mein dummer Monitor kann nichts anderes... Bei Zentrierung habe ich bereits alle Möglichkeiten durchgetestet, keine hat geholfen... :/


----------



## beren2707 (12. Dezember 2014)

@criss vaughn: Ist OGSSAA (= DS) nicht die am besten glättende AA-Methode, kostet aber auch besonders viel Leistung (entsprechend der Vervielfachung der Pixel) und hat entsprechende Nachteile (HUD-Verkleinerung bei fehlender Skalierung, Unschärfen bei "krummen" DS-Faktoren etc.)? (SG)SSAA ist mWn, sofern nutzbar, effizienter, erfasst aber nicht alle Bildinhalte bei der Glättung, funktioniert dafür bei AMD in jedem Spiel, das auch MSAA anbietet - weswegen die Matschfilterspiele, die lediglich FXAA etc. bieten, mit der Brechzangenmethode des DS bekämpft werden müssen.
Oder verwechsel ich da was? 

@ebastler: Kann mich erinnern, dass hier im Forum kürzlich ein User mit HDMI das gleiche Problem hatte. Wäre was für die Bug-Reports zum Treiber bei AMD, vlt. können die das mit Stage 2 bereits fixen.


----------



## criss vaughn (12. Dezember 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> @criss vaughn: Ist OGSSAA (= DS) nicht die am besten glättende AA-Methode, kostet aber auch besonders viel Leistung (entsprechend der Vervielfachung der Pixel) und hat entsprechende Nachteile (HUD-Verkleinerung bei fehlender Skalierung, Unschärfen bei "krummen" DS-Faktoren etc.)? (SG)SSAA ist mWn, sofern nutzbar, effizienter, erfasst aber nicht alle Bildinhalte bei der Glättung, funktioniert dafür bei AMD in jedem Spiel, das auch MSAA anbietet - weswegen die Matschfilterspiele, die lediglich FXAA etc. bieten, mit der Brechzangenmethode des DS bekämpft werden müssen.
> Oder verwechsel ich da was?



Nein, du hast vollkommen Recht, mit einer Ausnahme: Die Kombination aus SGSSAA & MSAA bietet das beste Ergebnis, zumindest meine Erfahrung bei den NV-Karten (hier noch ein Artikel der PCGH dazu Bildqualität deluxe: Top-Spiele für Downsampling und Supersampling - Jetzt aktualisiert [Artikel der Woche]).

VG,
criss


----------



## DoGyAUT (12. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn ich DSR aktiviere, und ein Spiel runterskaliere, dann habe ich hässliche schwarze Balken rundherum... Wie werde ich die los? :/
> 
> Verschiebt DSR bei euch auch den Inhalt des zweiten Monitors übelst? Ich hatte TS am zweiten Monitor, und hab BL1 gestartet. Das hat mir TS3 dann aus dem Bildschirmrand hinausbefördert, ohne irgendeine Chance, das Zeug wieder reinzukriegen -.-



Das ist normal. Denn wenn du downsamplest wird die Auflösung vom Desktop auch größer. Deswegen rutscht alles etwas nach links. Da ja die Breite jetzt mehr Pixel hat. Lässt sich nur fixen wenn du auch am Desktop die Downsamplingauflösung einstellst.


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Das ist normal. Denn wenn du downsamplest wird die Auflösung vom Desktop auch größer. Deswegen rutscht alles etwas nach links. Da ja die Breite jetzt mehr Pixel hat. Lässt sich nur fixen wenn du auch am Desktop die Downsamplingauflösung einstellst.


Mit GeDoSaTo habe ich den Effekt aber nie bemerkt...
Naja, werde ich mich dran gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> In der Tat lassen sich durch Kombination verschiedenster Modi, die besten Ergebnisse erzielen.
> Ein kleines Beispiel: Downsampling ist eine Form des Supersamplling-AA, Ordered Grid Supersampling AA um genau zu sein. Allerdings gibt es noch die Option Sparse Grid Supersampling AA, welche noch einmal bessere Ergebnisse liefert, allerdings auch mehr Leistung kostet. Dieses kombiniert mit MSAA bietet so mit die beste Bildqualität (bezogen auf das Rendering). SGSSAA ist aber mWn nur via NV-Inspector für NV-Karten verfügbar.
> Allerdings lassen sich natürlich auch bspw. die Vorteile von DS und MSAA kombinieren. Je nach Spiel wird es aber schwierig, mit nur einer potenten SGPU die 30 FPS-Marke zu halten
> 
> Falls du noch Fragen hast, immer gerne


Okay [emoji2] 

Ich habe in BF4 MP mit DS @2560x1440     und 4xMSAA min 50fps .....was mir aber zu wenig ist....eventuell nehme ich dazu 2xMSAA ...ODER gehe mit DS auf der nächst höheren Auflösung....das wäre...keine Ahnung....?!


----------



## DoGyAUT (12. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mit GeDoSaTo habe ich den Effekt aber nie bemerkt...
> Naja, werde ich mich dran gewöhnen müssen.



Mit rahmenlosen Vollbild entsteht der Effekt nicht, oder das ist mir nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2014)

Evga deine alten müden AUgen sehen sowieso keinen Unterschied 
Ich kann nicht wirklichen einen ausmachen, meine alten Äuglein haben ab Werk smoothness Faktor 50% 
Das Wichtige ist doch, ob DU persönlich einen Unterschied siehst, falls nein, dann lass MSAA weg.


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Mit rahmenlosen Vollbild entsteht der Effekt nicht, oder das ist mir nie aufgefallen.


Hätte eigentlich Full Screen eingestellt...
Heute mal ein anderes Spiel als Borderlands 1 testen!


----------



## beren2707 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde MSAA ausschalten und stattdessen die Skalierung auf 150% setzen. Die 2880x1620 Pixel sollten mMn ausreichend sein, evtl. SMAA dazuschalten.


----------



## DoGyAUT (12. Dezember 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich würde MSAA ausschalten und stattdessen die Skalierung auf 150% setzen. Die 2880x1620 Pixel sollten mMn ausreichend sein, evtl. SMAA dazuschalten.



PostAA liefert bessere Ergebnisse desto mehr Pixel zur verfügung stehen. Ich hab in DAI 3200x1800 eingestellt mit PostAA und das sieht fabelhaft aus. Wenn ich MSAA dazu schalte siehts minimal besser aus aber die AVG FPS gehen von 50 auf 30 runter  das ist es mir auch nicht wert.


----------



## criss vaughn (12. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Okay [emoji2]
> 
> Ich habe in BF4 MP mit DS @2560x1440     und 4xMSAA min 50fps .....was immer aber zu wenig ist....eventuell nehme ich dazu 2xMSAA ...ODER gehe mit DS auf der nächst höheren Auflösung....das wäre...keine Ahnung....?!



Z.B. 1.5 (bzw. in BF4 Sprache 150 %) = 2880 x 1620. Du kannst auch einmal 140 % eine Chance geben, allerdings solltest du "krumme" Faktoren vermeiden und zumindest nur einstellige Nachkommafaktoren wählen 

EDIT: Der von DoGyAUT beschriebene Effekt ist exakt der Vorteil, den man erhält, wenn man hohe native / runtergerechnete Auflösungen mit Post-AA-Effekten kombiniert


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Evga deine alten müden AUgen sehen sowieso keinen Unterschied
> Ich kann nicht wirklichen einen ausmachen, meine alten Äuglein haben ab Werk smoothness Faktor 50%
> Das Wichtige ist doch, ob DU persönlich einen Unterschied siehst, falls nein, dann lass MSAA weg.


Danke[emoji14] 

Bin erst 37Jahre jung [emoji6] 

Ne da müsste man schon standbild machen[emoji3] 

Aber das Ego will mehr [emoji16]


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2014)

Niemand hat einen Kommentar gemacht, wie ich meine Spannung in Heaven von gestern einzuschätzen habe...
Was sagt ihr zu den Settings am Screen, taugt mein Chip was? Hab da wenig Plan, welcher Takt bei welcher Spannung gut/schlecht ist...

Edit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-post7025253.html


----------



## Performer81 (12. Dezember 2014)

1100@1,12V ist doch super, ich brauch hier etwa 1,2V dafür. Kommt aber auch viel auf die Asic an und auf das PCB design wie die SPannungen ausgelesen werden etc. Hab dann trotzdem net mehr als ~ 67 Grad@Auto Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2014)

Guter Wert? Danke, da kann ich was damit anfangen^^
Ich tue mich da sehr schwer mit dem Einschätzen.

ASIC gurkt irgendwo bei 78% oder etwas drober Rum, PCB ist Referenz. Gekühlt (wie man an den niedrigen rpm sehen kann) von einem Morpheus inkl. Backplate.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich Habe einen asic von 77 und Bei Mir liegt Bei 1100/1400 .ca 1,11v an....Im AB  -6mv eingestellt....default ist +25mv Bei 1030/1400mhz


----------



## S754 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hui, ich hab nen ASIC von 71%


----------



## Performer81 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich auch.


----------



## Roundy (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab jetzt 69,8% die alte karte hatte immerhin noch 72,3 % also nen downgrade... 
Dafür läuft die neue aber 100% stabil 
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2014)

81,5 verblasset nun vor Neid


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> 81,5 verblasset nun vor Neid


Lol [emoji12]


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2014)

WO sind denn nun die Gegner? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...e-beim-kauf-einer-r9-290-a-3.html#post7025157


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Dezember 2014)

So ich hau mir jetzt mal den Omega drauf. Gibts irgendwas wichtiges zu wissen?


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2014)

Haste net Crossfire? Wenn ja ist dies must have für dich.


----------



## DoGyAUT (12. Dezember 2014)

Meine hat 76,4% ASIC. 1100/1500 geht mit +70mV (Der Speicher braucht so viel extra).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haste net Crossfire? Wenn ja ist dies must have für dich.


Auf wenn bezieht sich deine Aussage?


----------



## Timeris (12. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> WO sind denn nun die Gegner? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...e-beim-kauf-einer-r9-290-a-3.html#post7025157



Meine Karte scheint den Furmark so gar nicht zu mögen. Musste das Power Limit um 15% erhöhen um den Core Clock überhaupt einigermaßen stabil zu halten. Trotzdem habe ich immer wieder mal leichte drops von 1030Mhz auf etwa 1025Mhz. Bei dir scheints ja komplett stabil durchzulaufen. 

Und ich habe eine etwas aktuellere Furmark Version als du, den 15 Minuten Benchmark scheint es nicht mehr standardmäßig zu geben. Oder ich hab ihn nicht gefunden.


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2014)

Absolut artefakt- und fehlerfrei durch 2 Loops Heaven.
Kaum war ich dann am Desktop - Insta-Blackscreen.
Menno 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sfc (12. Dezember 2014)

edit: sorry, vertan


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Absolut artefakt- und fehlerfrei durch 2 Loops Heaven.
> Kaum war ich dann am Desktop - Insta-Blackscreen.
> Menno
> 
> ...



Mal sehen ob du den Score von Evgas 290 knacken kannst mit deiner 290X  (Ich packe den net  )
Packe es nur auf knapp 64 FPS.


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob du den Score von Evgas 290 knacken kannst mit deiner 290X  (Ich packe den net  )
> Packe es nur auf knapp 64 FPS.


Ich bin noch unter 1.2V... Den hol ich mir noch!


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2014)

Na dann zeig mal her, meine Karte will net mit 1250/1700 durchlaufen, erst recht nicht artefaktfrei. 
Eben mal getestet mit knapp über 1200MHz und 1700 Speichertakt und kam auf 63,6 FPS, 1603 Score.
Trotzdem verarsche wie nah die 290X landet, falls du seinen Score knackst, wird es wahrscheinlich auch net drastisch mehr sein.
Bin aber mal gespannt, was bei rum kommt. Ich brauch jedoch 200mV um in etwa deinen aktuellen Score zu erreichen 
Glaub aber ich kann die Spannung noch bissl senken, meine Karte wird mit zu viel Spannung komischerweise instabiler, die mag das net.
Hab mich nicht wirklich mit Heaven näher beschäftigt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na dann zeig mal her, meine Karte will net mit 1250/1700 durchlaufen, erst recht nicht artefaktfrei.
> Eben mal getestet mit knapp über 1200MHz und 1700 Speichertakt und kam auf 63,6 FPS, 1603 Score.
> Trotzdem verarsche wie nah die 290X landet, falls du seinen Score knackst, wird es wahrscheinlich auch net drastisch mehr sein.
> Bin aber mal gespannt, was bei rum kommt. Ich brauch jedoch 200mV um in etwa deinen aktuellen Score zu erreichen
> ...


Das lasse ich mir dann aber nicht gefallen[emoji14]


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

Hier mein Score mit 1200/1700:
Lief mit wirklich kaum Artefakten, in 1-2 Szenen konnte ich für ne Millisekunde Fehler erkennen, dennoch kein 100% fehlerfreier run.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spannung lag aber zu 90% bei 1.188V, also nicht blenden lassen vom max Wert.

Update: 1210/1700 +150mV





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Performer81 (13. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob du den Score von Evgas 290 knacken kannst mit deiner 290X  (Ich packe den net  )
> Packe es nur auf knapp 64 FPS.



Easy Leute, 290X@1150/1500@+100mv

http://abload.de/img/easypeasy64j5u.jpg



Spoiler



Mit ein paar Treiberschummeleien geht einiges *Hust*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Dezember 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Easy Leute, 290X@1150/1500@+100mv
> 
> http://abload.de/img/easypeasy64j5u.jpg
> 
> ...


Da stimmt was nicht [emoji6]


----------



## Performer81 (13. Dezember 2014)

Wie wie gesagt, mit den richtigen Treibereinstellungen kann man sich da zurechtschummeln was man will.

MAch gleich nochmal einen rechtmäßigen run.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2014)

Wtf? Ich hab mit 1190/1700 VIEL weniger Punkte... Aber nicht geschummelt^^


----------



## Performer81 (13. Dezember 2014)

290X_1150/1500

Hat grad aber nur 2fps Unterscheid zum 290 Bios gemacht

Wieso mach ich jetzt alles was ich schreibe als Link, wie kann ich das umstellen?


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

Update Mädels 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1225/1700, läuft bei mir 


Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab neuen Kühler drauf gemacht, 290Xer isst meine Karte zum Frühstück Leute, ihr hättet mich net aufregen dürfen


----------



## CSharper (13. Dezember 2014)

Ok lass mal sehen was im Valley Bench geht


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Dezember 2014)

@Duvar

Welchen Kühler nun bitte  montiert ?
Kannst einige Fotos zeigen ?
Dank!


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte eigentlich permanent unter 1.2V bleiben, aber ich muss euch vorlauten 290ern wohl mal zeigen, was ne X kann


----------



## Euda (13. Dezember 2014)

Bin dabei :>


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Dezember 2014)

Meine Karte lässt sich nicht mal übertakten.


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> 
> Welchen Kühler nun bitte  montiert ?
> Kannst einige Fotos zeigen ?
> Dank!



Der ist noch nicht auf dem Markt, er heißt Accelero 3 aufgerissene Fenster + offenes Seitenteil Extreme X. Hab iwie Kopfweh, glaub hab mirn Zug geholt oder so 
Temps waren jedoch Hammer mit +200mV GPU Temp max bei 63°C ca und VRM1 max 70 
Läuft bei mir gar nicht, brauche Tee. Immerhin die von oben auf uns 290 user herabsehenden 290Xer in die Schranken gewiesen.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der ist noch nicht auf dem Markt, er heißt Accelero 3 aufgerissene Fenster + offenes Seitenteil Extreme X. Hab iwie Kopfweh, glaub hab mirn Zug geholt oder so
> Temps waren jedoch Hammer mit +200mV GPU Temp max bei 63°C ca und VRM1 max 70
> Läuft bei mir gar nicht, brauche Tee. Immerhin die von oben auf uns 290 user herabsehenden 290Xer in die Schranken gewiesen.



Ich brauch Lüfter mit mehr rpm, mein Morpheus kriegt die Karte mit 1500rpm der Noctuas nicht gekühlt bei +150 ._.


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

Nimm den Spezial Kühler von mir


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nimm den Spezial Kühler von mir



Ich schnall mir 2 Industrial PPC 2000er druff, die sollten ihren Job gut machen 
Die zwei normalen F12er vom Kühler dürfen dann auf die CPU, und der CPU Fan wegen Klackern zur RMA.
Passt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Industrial PPC 2000


Aber nur als PWM. Die sind dann von ~200-2000rpm regelbar.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber nur als PWM. Die sind dann von ~200-2000rpm regelbar.



Klaro als PWM, alles andere macht auf der GPU wenig Sinn, da ich sie per Trixx (scheußliche Software) regeln will


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich nehme auch 10 Stück.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch 10 Stück.



Schenkst du mir dann 2? Macht auf 10 eh nix mehr aus 

Ich brauch 4 120er und 2 140er...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Schenkst du mir dann 2? Macht auf 10 eh nix mehr aus
> 
> Ich brauch 4 120er und 2 140er...


Ich wollte von dir welche nehmen.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich wollte von dir welche nehmen.



Ich kauf dir 6 stück, du mir? Dann hat jeder das Gefühl, einem Anderen was Gutes getan zu haben


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

Hey sind diese Lüfter gut? 
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 (ITR-B12-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hab die erworben im Marktplatz, da sind noch PL1 Versionen 2Stk, jedoch haben die zu wenig Power nehme ich an.


----------



## beren2707 (13. Dezember 2014)

Die PLPS kann ich sehr empfehlen (schnurren gerade aufm Morpheus, während die 290 in DA:I geknechtet wird), die haben einen hammermäßigen Druck.  Für die volle Regelbarkeit würde ich Speedfan nutzen, denn der Afterburner & Co riegeln ja bereits bei 20% ab, was bei den PLPS noch ~800 U/Min. sind. Mit 0% in Speedfan sinds dann unter 600 U/Min.


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

Speedfan kann ich mit meinem ASUS Z87 Pro nicht nutzen.


----------



## beren2707 (13. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst mit Speedfan direkt die PWM-Zahl der 290(X) beeinflussen, ich meine nicht die Regelung über das Mainboard.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2014)

Meine geht mit Trixx bis 10%, das sind 150rpm meiner NF-F12


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Du kannst mit Speedfan direkt die PWM-Zahl der 290(X) beeinflussen, ich meine nicht die Regelung über das Mainboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte das schon mitbekommen, nur wenn du mir sagst, wie ich es auf meinem ASUS Board zum laufen bekomme, wäre ich dankbar.
Sobald ich das Tool öffne Bluescreen, glaub das soll bei ASUS Boards nicht funktionieren.
ASUS hat aber eine super Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## beren2707 (13. Dezember 2014)

War mir gar nicht bekannt, dass Speedfan bei Asus-Boards solche Zicken macht.  Habs bei meinem Zweitrechner mit Asus H97 aber auch noch nicht getestet, weil die Lüftersteuerung im UEFI einfach der Hammer ist. 
Sollte das mit Speedfan nicht gehen und ein geeigneter PWM-Port aufm Board vorhanden sein, könnte man ja auch einfach die Regelung dort übernehmen. Spart einen Adapter.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich kauf dir 6 stück, du mir? Dann hat jeder das Gefühl, einem Anderen was Gutes getan zu haben


Wäre eine Idee. 


Duvar schrieb:


> Hey sind diese Lüfter gut?
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS | Geizhals Deutschland
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 (ITR-B12-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Hab die erworben im Marktplatz, da sind noch PL1 Versionen 2Stk, jedoch haben die zu wenig Power nehme ich an.


Bei dem *B12-2* kommt es aufs Einsatzgebiet an.. Was willst du mit dem Anstellen?


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

Mal schauen, wenn es in der Front funzt und dort nicht zu laut wird kommen beide vorne rein.
Da ist ja bissl Platz beim Gehäuse vorne zwischen Lüfter und Meshfront.
Ansonsten kommt es nach oben oder nach hinten, mal schauen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich kauf dir 6 stück, du mir? Dann hat jeder das Gefühl, einem Anderen was Gutes getan zu haben





Duvar schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wenn es in der Front funzt und dort nicht zu laut wird kommen beide vorne rein.
> Da ist ja bissl Platz beim Gehäuse vorne zwischen Lüfter und Meshfront.
> Ansonsten kommt es nach oben oder nach hinten, mal schauen.


Ok. Im Pull sind die Eloops echt nicht so dolle... Habe bei meinem 750D ziwschen Eloops und Staubfilter auch ca 3cm und man hört schon ein leichtes "jaulen".


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute, tut mir mal einen Gefallen nebenher und deinstalliert folgendes Microsoft Update: KB3004394
Einfach unter Sytsemsteuerung- Programme deinstallieren und dort unter installierte Updates anzeigen, oben in das Suchfeld KB3004394 kopieren und deinstallieren.
Microsoft hat es schon aus seiner updateliste gestrichen und empfiehlt jeden dieses update zu deinstallieren.
Nvidia and AMD users run into bugs and critical errors due to MS KB3004394 update
Wurde schon in diversen Threads hier genannt, aber nicht das es untergeht.


----------



## dan954 (13. Dezember 2014)

Gilt das nur für Windows 7 oder auch Windows 8.1?


----------



## Performer81 (13. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hey Leute, tut mir mal einen Gefallen nebenher und deinstalliert folgendes Microsoft Update: KB3004394
> Einfach unter Sytsemsteuerung- Programme deinstallieren und dort unter installierte Updates anzeigen, oben in das Suchfeld KB3004394 kopieren und deinstallieren.
> Microsoft hat es schon aus seiner updateliste gestrichen und empfiehlt jeden dieses update zu deinstallieren.
> Nvidia and AMD users run into bugs and critical errors due to MS KB3004394 update
> Wurde schon in diversen Threads hier genannt, aber nicht das es untergeht.



Sicher? Bei mir will er das update wieder installieren wenn ich es deinstalliert habe. Win 8.1

Edit: Probs gibts wohl nur unter win 7.


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

Jop gilt für Win 7, hätte mal besser lesen sollen. Hab Win 8.1 und auch deinstalliert^^


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

Wann fängt ihr eigentlich mit richtigen Tests an? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man Doppelpost, tut mir Leid


----------



## noomilicios (13. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hatte das schon mitbekommen, nur wenn du mir sagst, wie ich es auf meinem ASUS Board zum laufen bekomme, wäre ich dankbar.
> Sobald ich das Tool öffne Bluescreen, glaub das soll bei ASUS Boards nicht funktionieren.
> ASUS hat aber eine super Lüftersteuerung.



Ohne die Bluescreen Meldung genau zu kennen, würde ich pauschal einfach mal folgenden Parameter empfehlen:

"C:\Program Files (x86)\SpeedFan\speedfan.exe"* /noscsiscan*

Wenn das nix bringt, hast du immer noch nen paar Möglichkeiten:

/NOADVSMARTSCAN
/NOPCISCAN
/NOSMBSCAN
/NOSUPERIO
/NOTIMER
/NOSMARTSCAN
/NOSCSISCAN
/NOACPISCAN
/NOTOSHIBA
/NOASUSSCAN
/NONVIDIAI2C
/NOAMDK8SCAN


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wann fängt ihr eigentlich mit richtigen Tests an?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komm leg mal was vor im Benchtread [emoji14] [emoji16] [emoji6]


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

Nee nee kein Bock auf arschkalten Raum


----------



## CSharper (14. Dezember 2014)

Leute hat schon wer seine R9 290 an einen 4k Monitor angeschlossen?Bekomms eben nicht mit 60 Hz zum laufen. Hab die Gk mit nem Display Port 1.2 angeschlossen.


----------



## BertB (14. Dezember 2014)

bei mir läufts

manchmal gehts nicht, kommt ne fehlermeldung,
nach reboot gehts dann immer 
(jedes zehnte mal, oder so)

vielleicht taugt das kabel nix?

ich hab das, was beim monitor dabei war,

samsung u28d590


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Dezember 2014)

Hey ich hab jetzt immer das Problem wenn ich downsample dass sich meine Maus verschiebt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nee nee kein Bock auf arschkalten Raum


Ja ja erst alle heiß machen und dann kneifen[emoji14] [emoji6] 

Wie war das nochmal mit dem Afterburner.....das ich mehr als 200mv einstellen kann....was muss ich noch mal eingeben?


----------



## Duvar (14. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ja ja erst alle heiß machen und dann kneifen[emoji14] [emoji6]
> 
> Wie war das nochmal mit dem Afterburner.....das ich mehr als 200mv einstellen kann....was muss ich noch mal eingeben?



Also, du gehst in den AB Ordner, erstellst dir eine neue (weitere) Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop, machst dort ein Rechtsklick und gehst unter Eigenschaften und unter Ziel, gehste bis zum Ende, machst ein Leerzeichen und fügst folgendes ein "/wi6,30,8d,25"
Übernehmen und OK klicken, dann per Doppelklick ausführen, wirst dich jedoch wundern, dass der AB gar nicht startet, muss er auch nicht, denn den tatsächlichen AB startest du mit deiner original Verknüpfung.
Falls du mehr Spannungen willst, änderst du immer die aktuelle Zahl 25 (führt bei mir zu +231mV).
Warnung Leute, nutzt dies nicht, wenn ihr kein Plan habt, einmal ne falsche Zahl eingegeben und schon könnte eure Karte kaputt sein.
Als maximale Grenze solltet ihr am Ende die 20 nicht überschreiten, was +200mV wären!!!

Ps Hab mir noch nen neuen CPU Kühler gekauft, was haltet ihr von dem? Cryorig R1 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hab 40€ gezahlt im Marktplatz.


----------



## S754 (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern den Alpenföhn Peter 2 auf meine Grafikkarte montiert. Ich würde diesen Kühler definitiv nicht weiterempfehlen und euch vom Kauf abraten. Der Kühler ist nicht zu 100% kompatibel mit dem R9 290X Referenzdesign, da manche VRAM Kühlkörper mit den Heatpipes kollidieren. Zudem ist die Montage sehr fummelig und nicht einfach. Die Anleitung könnte auch besser beschrieben sein und ist ziemlich mager. Die Konstruktion mit den Lüftern macht auch nicht gerade einen stabilen Eindruck. Ich rate lieber zu einem Accelero, da sind die Lüfter direkt auf dem Kühlkörper drauf und die Montage ist einfacher. Finde auch, dass der Kühlkörper etwas zu unterdimensioniert für die 290X ist.

Gruß,
S754


----------



## ebastler (14. Dezember 2014)

Morpheus lautet die Lösung 

Da ist man nicht auf gammlige Stock-Fans angewiesen, und hat einen richtig dicken VRM Kühler 
Der Morpheus wurde so gut wie für Hawaii entwickelt, alles ist genau auf die 290(X) ausgelegt.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Dezember 2014)

Seit wann werden beim Peter Lüfter mitgeliefert?


----------



## ebastler (14. Dezember 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Seit wann werden beim Peter Lüfter mitgeliefert?



Das war auf den ACXIV bezogen, nicht den Peter.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Dezember 2014)

Nunja der erste Peter war einfach auch besser. Ich frage mich immer wieder, wieso EKL so hinterher hängt.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Dezember 2014)

Der hat aber keine gammligen Fans sondern recht gute.


----------



## S754 (14. Dezember 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Der hat aber keine gammligen Fans sondern recht gute.



Eben. Die Lüfter vom Accelero sind nicht schlecht und keinesfalls "gammelig"!


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das war auf den ACXIV bezogen, nicht den Peter.



Die Lüfter vom Accelero sind Top, habe selbst einen auf meiner 290 und auf meinen beiden TI Karten und kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Dezember 2014)

Leute habt ihr ne Lösung gegen mein Problem mein Pc kackt voll oft ab beim zocken und ich hab dunklen Bildschirm und der Ton verzehrt sich 
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (14. Dezember 2014)

Guck doch mal in der Ereignisanzeige was überhaupt den Absturz ausgelöst hat. Kann zig Ursachen haben.
Soundloops kenn ich von meinen Grakaabstürzen nicht. Primestable ist dein Rechner?


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Dezember 2014)

wo seh ich die?


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Dezember 2014)

Also als es wieder abgekackt ist hats was mit driver zu tun und bei neuinstallation dann kam der Protokoll beim catalyst installieren 
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<?xml-stylesheet type="text/xsl" href="Report.xml.xsl"?>
<monetreport xmlns:dt="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:datatypes">
  <general>
    <cmdline>-UI </cmdline>
    <time>12/14/14 20:55:00</time>
    <action>install</action>
    <download></download>
  </general>
  <dcm>
    <device>
     <name></name>
     <manufacture>Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.</manufacture>
     <chiptype></chiptype>
     <chipid>0xaac8</chipid>
     <vendorid>0x1002</vendorid>
     <ssid>0xaac8</ssid>
     <ssvid>0x174b</ssvid>
     <classcode>0x040300</classcode>
     <revisionid>0x00</revisionid>
    </device>
    <primary>
     <name>AMD Radeon R9 200 Series</name>
     <manufacture>Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.</manufacture>
     <chiptype></chiptype>
     <chipid>0x67b1</chipid>
     <vendorid>0x1002</vendorid>
     <ssid>0xe283</ssid>
     <ssvid>0x174b</ssvid>
     <classcode>0x030000</classcode>
     <revisionid>0x00</revisionid>
    </primary>
  </dcm>
  <exist>
  </exist>
  <install>
<package>
	<description>AMD Catalyst-Installationsmanager</description>
	<result>Succeed</result>
	<version>8.0.916.0</version>
	<size>20 </size>
</package>
<package>
	<description>Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable 32bit</description>
	<result>Succeed</result>
	<version>11.0.50727</version>
	<size>9 </size>
</package>
<package>
	<description>AMD-Bildschirmtreiber</description>
	<result>Succeed</result>
	<version>14.501.1003.0000</version>
	<size>90 </size>
</package>
<package>
	<description>HDMI-Audiotreiber</description>
	<result>Succeed</result>
	<version>9.0.0.9905</version>
	<size>1 </size>
</package>
<package>
	<description>Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable 64bit</description>
	<result>Succeed</result>
	<version>11.0.50727</version>
	<size>9 </size>
</package>
<package>
	<description>AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding</description>
	<result>Succeed</result>
	<version>13.30.100.41120</version>
	<size>3 </size>
</package>
<package>
	<description>AMD Catalyst Control Center</description>
	<result>Succeed</result>
	<version>2014.1120.2123.38423</version>
	<size>150 </size>
</package>
<package>
	<description>ACP Application</description>
	<result>Succeed</result>
	<version>2.15.10.0003</version>
	<size>1 </size>
</package>
  </install>
  <uninstall>
  </uninstall>
  <downloaded>
  </downloaded>
  <resource>
    <hwinfo>Hardwareinfo</hwinfo>
    <existpkg>Vorhandene Pakete</existpkg>
    <pkg2inst>Pakete für Installation</pkg2inst>
    <pkg2uninst>Pakete für Deinstallation</pkg2uninst>
    <otherdev>Andere gefundene Geräte</otherdev>
    <errmsg>Fehlermeldungen</errmsg>
    <name>Name</name>
    <manufacture>Hersteller</manufacture>
    <chiptype>Chiptyp</chiptype>
    <chipid>Geräte-ID</chipid>
    <otherhw>Andere Hardware</otherhw>
    <download>Pakete werden downgeloadet</download>
    <succeed>Erfolgreich</succeed>
    <fail>Nicht erfolgr.</fail>
    <vendorid>Anbieter-ID</vendorid>
    <classcode>Klassen-Code</classcode>
    <revisionid>Revisions-ID</revisionid>
    <ssid>Subsystem-ID</ssid>
    <ssvid>Subsystem-Anbieter-ID</ssvid>
    <header1>Catalyst™-Installationsmanager</header1>
    <header2>Installationsbericht</header2>
    <finalstatus>Endgültiger Status:</finalstatus>
    <versionofitem>Version des Elements:</versionofitem>
    <size>Größe:</size>
    <bytes>Mbytes</bytes>
  </resource>
</monetreport>


----------



## derneuemann (15. Dezember 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also als es wieder abgekackt ist hats was mit driver zu tun und bei neuinstallation dann kam der Protokoll beim catalyst installieren
> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <?xml-stylesheet type="text/xsl" href="Report.xml.xsl"?>
> <monetreport xmlns:dt="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:datatypes">
> ...



Generell erstmal, hast du deine GPU übertaktet? 
Hast du schon mal den Treiber neu installaliert? Oder gegen eine andere Treiberversion getauscht???


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2014)

Mit dem neuen Omega Treiber wird meine Karte (R9 290X Vapor-X) viel heißer (80°C) und lauter (60% Lüfterdrehzahl) als mit der vorigen Treiberversion. 
Hat das Problem noch jemand hier? 

Einstellungen im AB:
Core Voltage: +0mV (Standard sind +25 mV)
Power Limit: +0%
Core Clock: 1100 MHz
Memory Clock: 1400 MHz

Auch ohne OC ca. 10°C wärmer als vorher und dadurch natürlich höllische Lautstärke. Anfangs war ich ja sehr zufrieden mit der Lautstärke der Karte, aber das hat sich durch den neuen Treiber geändert.
Jetzt nervt mich das Ding...


----------



## criss vaughn (15. Dezember 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Omega Treiber wird meine Karte (R9 290X Vapor-X) viel heißer (80°C) und lauter (60% Lüfterdrehzahl) als mit der vorigen Treiberversion.
> Hat das Problem noch jemand hier?
> 
> Einstellungen im AB:
> ...



Unter welcher Bedingung hast du gemessen? Welches Spiel genau? Es wäre z.B. denkbar, dass durch den neuen Treiber die GPU in einem bestimmten Spiel nun besser ausgelastet bzw. überhaupt erst voll ausgelastet wird^^


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Unter welcher Bedingung hast du gemessen? Welches Spiel genau? Es wäre z.B. denkbar, dass durch den neuen Treiber die GPU in einem bestimmten Spiel nun besser ausgelastet bzw. überhaupt erst voll ausgelastet wird^^



Bisher getestet habe ich nur Skyrim, weil ich zur Zeit nichts anderes spiele.^^
Das schlimmste ist ja dass auch die FPS viel niedriger sind als vorher. Also in den Aussenbereichen mit viel Vegetation hab ich Drops auf nur noch ~30 fps (avg 40-45 fps). Ansonsten 60 fps in Gebäuden/Dungeons.
Mit dem alten Treiber sind die FPS auch im Freien wesentlich höher geblieben. Ich hab mit dem neuen Treiber also schlechtere Performance und zusätzlich noch mehr Lärm.


----------



## Performer81 (15. Dezember 2014)

Im overclock.net Forum berichtet auch einer von höheren Temps. Hab bei mir selbst garnicht so drauf geachtet meine aber auch das sie etwas höher sind, gerade die vrm temps.

[Official] AMD R9 290X / 290 Owners Club - Page 3323


----------



## criss vaughn (15. Dezember 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Bisher getestet habe ich nur Skyrim, weil ich zur Zeit nichts anderes spiele.^^
> Das schlimmste ist ja dass auch die FPS viel niedriger sind als vorher. Also in den Aussenbereichen mit viel Vegetation hab ich Drops auf nur noch ~30 fps (avg 40-45 fps). Ansonsten 60 fps in Gebäuden/Dungeons.
> Mit dem alten Treiber sind die FPS auch im Freien wesentlich höher geblieben. Ich hab mit dem neuen Treiber also schlechtere Performance und zusätzlich noch mehr Lärm.



Puh, ich würde den Treiber mal komplett runterwerfen, Neustarten, Treiber Sweeper drüberlaufen lassen, Neustarten und den Treiber vollständig neu installieren.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Dezember 2014)

Dass die Temps höher sind kann ich bestätigen, im schnitt bei mir 4 - 6° mehr (Crysis 3, BF4 und Grid Motorsport).
Die Karte wird besser ausgelastet und legt in den 3 Games auch teils ordentlich zu (Crysis 3 4 FPS, BF4 6 - 10 FPS, Grid Motorsport 5 FPS).


----------



## Duvar (15. Dezember 2014)

Dies hatte ich vor paar Tagen auch iwo geschrieben, die Karten werden nun bissl wärmer, aber dafür halt auch mehr FPS.


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dies hatte ich vor paar Tagen auch iwo geschrieben, die Karten werden nun bissl wärmer, aber dafür halt auch mehr FPS.



Ich werd mal noch die Valley und Heaven Benchmarks testen. Wenn die Karte da auch so laut wird muss ich mir was überlegen. Weil die Lautstärke ist definitiv nicht akzeptabel. 

Wenn ich das Ding hiermit unter Wasser setze, wäre dann ein 280er Radiator mit 2 Lüftern ausreichend um für Ruhe zu sorgen? 
Also der Radi allein für die Karte. Das restliche System würde ich erstmal unter Luft lassen.


----------



## Duvar (15. Dezember 2014)

Na ich hab nicht behauptet, dass es überall wärmer wird. Heaven und Valley Performance ist gleich geblieben, von daher bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es dort auch der Fall ist...
Wobei du sagst ja, dass es bei Skyrim auch der Fall ist und da soll die Performance bissl gesunken sein, oder habe ich dass iwo fälschlicherweise aufgeschnappt?


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na ich hab nicht behauptet, dass es überall wärmer wird. Heaven und Valley Performance ist gleich geblieben, von daher bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es dort auch der Fall ist...


Ich hab auch nicht geschrieben dass Du das behauptet hättest.  Ich will nur die Temps / Lautstärke zusätzlich mit den beiden Benchmarks testen, weil ich bisher eben nur Skyrim gespielt habe mit dem neuen Treiber. 



> Wobei du sagst ja, dass es bei Skyrim auch der Fall ist und da soll die Performance bissl gesunken sein, oder habe ich dass iwo fälschlicherweise aufgeschnappt?


Das hast Du schon richtig verstanden. Bei Skyrim habe ich schlechtere Performance und dafür höhere Temps. Mit dem neuen Treiber scheint die GPU auf gewisse Effekte ähnlich zu reagieren als würde Furmark laufen.
Z.B. eben die filigrane Vegetation bei Skyrim (Mods "Lush Trees" und "Lush Grass") und in Innenbereichen wenn Staub/Dreck von der Decke rieselt. Diese feinen Blätter/Gräser und Staubpartikel lasten die GPU immer max. aus und die Temperatur steigt und steigt und steigt... und pendelt sich dann so um die 80°C ein, wenn die Lüfter schon bei ohrenbetäubenden 60% Drehzahl rotieren.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Dezember 2014)

Skyrim kann ich heute Abend mal testen, habe ja auch genügend Mods installiert.


----------



## Duvar (15. Dezember 2014)

Also falls du hauptsächlich Skyrim zockst, bist du vllt mit dem älteren Treiber besser bedient, oder nutzt du jetzt auch VSR und willst nicht drauf verzichten?
Zocke kein Skyrim, von dem her kann ich leider nicht iwie zu deinem Problem beitragen...


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Dezember 2014)

... höhere Temps kann ich nicht bestätigen ... 60°C GPU 68°C SpaWas. Da hat sich nix dran geändert.


----------



## derneuemann (15. Dezember 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich werd mal noch die Valley und Heaven Benchmarks testen. Wenn die Karte da auch so laut wird muss ich mir was überlegen. Weil die Lautstärke ist definitiv nicht akzeptabel.
> 
> Wenn ich das Ding hiermit unter Wasser setze, wäre dann ein 280er Radiator mit 2 Lüftern ausreichend um für Ruhe zu sorgen?
> Also der Radi allein für die Karte. Das restliche System würde ich erstmal unter Luft lassen.



Reicht mehr als locker! Bei nur GPU kannst du locker 40° Wasser als Zieltemperatur anpeilen. 40° Wasser bedeutet bei 23° Ansauglufttemperatur, etwa 550 rpm  auf  einem guten Radi (280mm) und bei 29° Ansauglufttemperatur ca 800rpm.  Damit bist du jeder Zeit um Welten leiser als mit Lukü...


----------



## criss vaughn (15. Dezember 2014)

Btw: Höhere Temperaturen kann ich weder an den SpaWa's, noch direkt beim Chip feststellen^^


----------



## derneuemann (15. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Btw: Höhere Temperaturen kann ich weder an den SpaWa's, noch direkt beim Chip feststellen^^



Ich bisher auch nicht, aber ich Zocke meistens BF4...


----------



## Deimos (15. Dezember 2014)

Hat von euch auch jemand das Problem, dass Trixx sofort nach dem Klick auf "Settings" abstürzt?
Sind zwei R9 290 von Sapphire verbaut.

Ein User bei CB hat offenbar dasselbe Problem, ohne dass dafür eine Lösung im Thread gepostet wurde: Sapphire Trixx schmiert bei "Settings" ab - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Duvar (15. Dezember 2014)

Jop bekanntes Problem.


----------



## DoGyAUT (15. Dezember 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Hat von euch auch jemand das Problem, dass Trixx sofort nach dem Klick auf "Settings" abstürzt?
> Sind zwei R9 290 von Sapphire verbaut.
> 
> Ein User bei CB hat offenbar dasselbe Problem, ohne dass dafür eine Lösung im Thread gepostet wurde: Sapphire Trixx schmiert bei "Settings" ab - ComputerBase Forum



Ist mit der neuesten Version ein bekanntes Problem, das gleiche wie die 100% Lüfter Spikes beim starten (bei der vorletzen Version).

Nimm stattdessen MSI Afterburner, ist genau so gut (wobei ich seit meiner HD 5670 bis zur 290er Trixx verwendet habe) aber aktuell tut sich Trixx recht schwer.


----------



## Schkaff (15. Dezember 2014)

Moinsen Leute, 

bin kurz davor mit die pcs+ 290 zu holen. Allerdings befürchte ich, das zum release der nvidia 960 angeblich im Januar die Preise der Roten erheblich fallen wird. Was meint ihr dazu, bzw wie hat es sich bei früheren Generationen bezüglich des Konzurrentzkampfes und des Preisverfalls ausgewirkt? Auch wenn sich die Frage etwas schräg klingt aber *bitte nicht shitstormen",


----------



## BertB (15. Dezember 2014)

sind schon massiv gefallen,
obs noch weiter runtergeht...wer weiß
erheblich glaub kaum

960 wird vermutlich leicht schwächer als 290,
aber auch um die 250€ aufwärts kosten

schwer zu sagen,

wegen 20€ würd ich nicht warten

die frage ist völlig ok,
die preise sind generell sehr instabil,
grade bei den roten,
als die 970 kam wars brutal,
ob die 960 da viel ändert, wag ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Deimos (15. Dezember 2014)

Danke euch für die Antworten.^^

Viel mehr als der AB auf normalem Wege hergibt, liegt leider eh nicht drin; meine Karten brauchen zünftig Spannung. Um mit 1215/1250 stabil durch Heaven zu kommen, will die eine 1.336V und die andere 1.313V.

Was legt ihr für Benches maximal an?


----------



## BertB (15. Dezember 2014)

bei mir bringt +100mV kaum was,
da ich auch zwei karten hab lass ichs gut sein und lass 1040/1350 (= stock der einen) laufen, @ +0mV
die andere macht das klaglos mit,
was will ich mehr
deren stock ist 947/1250

cf wird auch schneller instabil als einzelne karte (glaub ich zumindest)


----------



## Duvar (15. Dezember 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Antworten.^^
> 
> Viel mehr als der AB auf normalem Wege hergibt, liegt leider eh nicht drin; meine Karten brauchen zünftig Spannung. Um mit 1215/1250 stabil durch Heaven zu kommen, will die eine 1.336V und die andere 1.313V.
> 
> Was legt ihr für Benches maximal an?



Musst doch nur 3 Seiten zurückblättern http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1273.html#post7030024
Eventuell musst du aber PL per CCC einstellen. Dann brauchste auch nicht unbedingt TriXX und kannst ordentlich Spannung drauf ballern.


----------



## S754 (15. Dezember 2014)

@Schkaff: Noch einen derartigen Preisverfall wird es sicher nicht geben. Drum hol dir die Karte jetzt. Die mikrige 960 wird jetzt nix mehr bei ner 290 oder 290X vom Preis her ausmachen. Wie weit sollen die Preise denn noch sinken? Die Karten sind bereits spottbillig wie noch nie.


----------



## Deimos (15. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Musst doch nur 3 Seiten zurückblättern http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1273.html#post7030024
> Eventuell musst du aber PL per CCC einstellen.


Danke, kenne ich.  Hätts nur gerne per Regler gehabt, damit ich nicht eines Tages vergesse, was da in der Verknüpfung hinterlegt ist.  



BertB schrieb:


> cf wird auch schneller instabil als einzelne karte (glaub ich zumindest)


Die schwächere Karte setzt halt die Grenze. 

Im Alltagsbetrieb laufen meine ebenfalls @Stock.

EDIT:
Mit Erhöhung auf 1.39V bzw. 1.35V laufen die Karten mit 1265 /1400 artefaktfrei in Heaven (habe allerdings nicht durchlaufen lassen). Mit CPU-OC auf 5.0 GHz / 1.42V (3770k) hat sich ein - nicht völlig überraschendes - Hardware-Limit in Form des Netzteils aufgetan. Der Rechner geht aus.


----------



## Schkaff (15. Dezember 2014)

Alles Klar, wird geordert. Gibt es eig ein besonderes "Kürzel", mit der man besonders gute OC-Werte erreicht? So wie bei Prozzi Q6600 "G0" Stepping, oder ein Bestimmter ASIC-Wert. Ein Bios Flash zur 290x scheint ja nicht mit allen zu funktionieren. Habe mich noch nicht gänzlich durch den ganzen Thead gekämpft, was sehr viel Zeit beansprucht. Viele Fragen und wenig Zeit.... Komme morgen wieder und les mich bissle mehr ein...


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... höhere Temps kann ich nicht bestätigen ... 60°C GPU 68°C SpaWas. Da hat sich nix dran geändert.



Spawas sind bei mir auch kein Problem, nur GPU wird halt wärmer als vorher.
Hier mal ein Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Benchmarks liefen schon ne ganze Weile, nur GPU-Z hab ich erst kurz vor dem Screenshot gestartet.

Zum Vergleich Skyrim:
FPS Drop, GPU Takt gedrosselt und gleiche Wärmeentwicklung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Performer81 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich komm hier höchstens auf 67 Grad mit meiner 290(x) PCS+@1100/1400 im Heaven bench. Obwohl ich fast 0,1V mehr Spannung benötige.
Spawas gehen jedoch bis 74 Grad


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Dezember 2014)

es lagen im schnitt 1,30v an...es schwankte zwischen 1,28 und 1,32v.


----------



## Deimos (16. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> es lagen im schnitt 1,30v an...es schwankte zwischen 1,28 und 1,32v.


Wow! Läuft das auch in Spielen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Dezember 2014)

Nö das wäre klasse😄

1200 bekomme ich game stable


----------



## derneuemann (16. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nö das wäre klasse
> 
> 1200 bekomme ich game stable



Ich dachte gerade schon, boa... Aber 1200 ist auch ganz nett...


----------



## criss vaughn (16. Dezember 2014)

1275 MHz bei 1.30 V rockstable wäre wirklich ein Traum


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (16. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

habe bei Ebay günstig eine MSI R9 290 Referenz-Design ergattern können, die ich per Wakü kühle.
Leider ist auch diese Karte von dem Blackscreen-Bug betroffen - also unter Last läuft die Karte vollkommen stabil, ich kann sie sogar übertakten.

Bei anspruchslosen Spielen / Surfen springt der Speichertakt ständig von 1250 Mhz auf bis 150 Mhz runter, je nach Kombination mit dem anliegenden Chiptakt bekommt der Speicher nicht genug V und schmiert ab 
Runtertakten des Speichers 50 Mhz, macht die Karte genauso stabil wie das erhöhen der Spannung um 25 mv.

Maximale Temperaturen unter Furmark Chip 48 C, VRMs 45 C

Netzteil ist ein Be quiet Straight Power 680 W - damit nicht die Frage kommt 

So, jetzt habe ich so gut wie alle BIOS vom R9 290 Referenz-Design (Hersteller war mir egal) durch, bei allen tritt der Bug auf.

Jetzt hab ich mal ein 290x Referenz Bios geflasht, freischalten der Karte klappt nicht, jedoch läuft die Karte mit 1000 / 1250 vollkommen stabil, bei gleicher Spannung da die 290x wohl anders Speicher und Chiptakt abgleicht.
Temperaturen sind auch identisch, genauso Leistungsaufnahme (bereinigt um die + 53 Mhz) und alle Werte aus GPU-Z ebenfalls.

Es spricht doch eigentlich nichts dagegen, eine 290 mit 290x Bios laufen zu lassen ? PBC hat das gleiche Design, den gleichen Speicher und der 290 ist ja nur ein per Lasercut beschnittener 290x.

Oder habe ich was übersehen ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> 1275 MHz bei 1.30 V rockstable wäre wirklich ein Traum


Naja 1300MHz sollten es schon sein.


----------



## criss vaughn (16. Dezember 2014)

Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe bei Ebay günstig eine MSI R9 290 Referenz-Design ergattern können, die ich per Wakü kühle.
> Leider ist auch diese Karte von dem Blackscreen-Bug betroffen - also unter Last läuft die Karte vollkommen stabil, ich kann sie sogar übertakten.
> ...



Kurz und knapp: Nein, wenn es mit dem X-Bios funktioniert, brauchst du nichts weiter zu beachten. Meine Karte konnte ich ebenso nicht freischalten, allerdings lief sie aber auch mit X-BIOS nicht.


----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> es lagen im schnitt 1,30v an...es schwankte zwischen 1,28 und 1,32v.



Du hattest doch ein Messgerät oder?
Wie hoch stieg die Leistungsaufnahme, dies sind ja Bereiche, wo es sich absolut nicht mehr lohnt und der Verbrauch extrem ansteigt.


----------



## Deimos (16. Dezember 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren^^


----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2014)

Testet mal folgendes beim Tomb Raider Benchmark.
1440P Auflösung, Qualität auf Normal (Voreinstellung auf der ersten Seite) und lasst den Benchmark einmal mit und einmal ohne TressFX laufen und sagt mir was ihr davon haltet 

Zweiter Test, auch 1440P: Alles auf Ultra nur Anti Aliasing auf FXAA, dann einmal mit TressFX und einmal ohne.
Edit: Schatten sollte auch auf Normal stehen bei den Tests.

Wusste garnet, dass TressFX dermaßen übertrieben Leistung abverlangt. Obs sein muss? Bei einem Friseur-Game vllt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2014)

Ohh Evga dreht ab mit der Spannungskeule, läuft bei dir 
Sagst du auch noch was zum Verbrauch?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ohh Evga dreht ab mit der Spannungskeule, läuft bei dir
> Sagst du auch noch was zum Verbrauch?


Bei valley musste ich von  der eingestellten 20 auf 35 gehen...und es liegen trotzdem nur .ca 1,28v an Bei valley schwankt Zwischen1,26 und 1,29v....

Verbrauch laut messgerat...Ca 530 watt Bei 1,30v.....ohne Cpu extreme oc...


----------



## Performer81 (16. Dezember 2014)

Testet lieber mit heaven oder firestrike, die lasten viel besser aus.

Mal was zu den GPU-z vrm temps: Haben alle Spawas einen Tempfühler und GPU-z zeigt den heissesten an, oder Mittelwert oder was auch immer? Bei mir liegen ja 2 Stück blank und ich vertrau der GPU-z anzeige irgendwie nicht.
In den kleinen Zwischenraum ist auch garkein Platz da was gescheites draufzusetzen.


----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei valley musste ich von  der eingestellten 20 auf 35 gehen...und es liegen trotzdem nur .ca 1,28v an Bei valley schwankt Zwischen1,26 und 1,29v....
> 
> Verbrauch laut messgerat...Ca 530 watt Bei 1,30v.....ohne Cpu extreme oc...



Hättest ruhig auch den Vergleicht zu deinen 24/ Settings aufzeigen können, also 530W vs 350W?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hättest ruhig auch den Vergleicht zu deinen 24/ Settings aufzeigen können, also 530W vs 350W?


Null Zeit[emoji6] 

Machen es nur immer aufn Sprung[emoji16]


----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2014)

Was war denn mit dem Forum los? Konnte mich seit paar Stunden nicht anmelden...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich auch.....dachte schon ich wer zu blöd


----------



## DARPA (16. Dezember 2014)

Ouh Man, irgendwie hab ich kein Glück mit den 290er. 

Die 1. PCS hatte ich direkt lieb gewonnen, ist dann aber nach nem halben Jahr an klackernden Lüftern erkrankt. Immerhin ging der Austausch der Karte durch den Händler schnell und ich bekam eine neue. 

Allerdings war die neue PCS durch und durch ein Montagsmodell.  Die hatte Features wie Speicherbausteine ohne jeglichen Kontakt zu nem Wärmeleitpad, instant Blackies und Spulenfiepen als wollts ne Maxwell werden.  Insgesamt dann doch zuviel des guten Geschmacks, also direkt wieder zur RMA.  

Diesmal beschloss der Händler, über PC abzuwickeln. Somit war für mich klar, dieses Jahr siehste keine Karte mehr. Feiertage und Urlaub stehen auch vor der Tür. Beste! 

Also ist die Entscheidung für ne Ersatzkarte gefallen. Die Vapor wollt ich ja damals schon nehmen. Also her damit. Heute lag dann das Paket vor mir und voller Vorfreude packte ich die Queen aus. Sehr schöne Karte, aber Moment,  was ist das?! DEUTLICHE Schleifspuren auf den Rotorblättern. Dazu schöne Kratzer auf der Backplate. Am PCI Slot ist zu erkennen, das die Karte schonmal eingebaut war. Rückläufer, yeah. Da hatte wohl ein anderer auch kein Bock auf die Karte. Macht mich sehr glücklich. .....Und das Rad dreht sich......  


Vielleicht bin ich inzwischen empfindlicher als früher geworden oder hab höhere Ansprüche. Aber was soll man denn akzeptieren, was ist im Rahmen? Ich mein chinesische Sklaventreiber hin oder her. 

Im Moment bin ich einfach nur durch. Und der Rechner bleibt weiter kalt....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Dezember 2014)

Läuft die vaporx denn nicht ordentlich?


----------



## DARPA (17. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Läuft die vaporx denn nicht ordentlich?



Ist mir fast egal, solange ein Lüfter so aussieht, als ob jemand mit nem Schleifaufsatz drüber gegangen ist. Was auch immer damit passiert ist, es kann nicht gesund sein.
Hab die Karte trotzdem mal reingeworfen zum testen, Spulenfiepen ab 50 fps


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Dezember 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ist mir fast egal, solange ein Lüfter so aussieht, als ob jemand mit nem Schleifaufsatz drüber gegangen ist. Was auch immer damit passiert ist, es kann nicht gesund sein.
> Hab die Karte trotzdem mal reingeworfen zum testen, Spulenfiepen ab 50 fps


Gleich Retour [emoji6] 

Wo gekauft?
MF?


----------



## DARPA (17. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gleich Retour [emoji6]
> 
> Wo gekauft?
> MF?



Ja das sowieso. Kenn das Spiel ja inzwischen 

Jap MF.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Dezember 2014)

16640 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1275/1725 | Link 




Die 1300mhz werden demnächst geknackt 

unter Last dropt mir die spannung zu sehr...bis zu 1,26v unter last...bei valley und 3dmark11 ist für 1300mhz natürlich viel zu wenig obwohl ich schon 40" im AB Mod eingestellt habe...  weiter genbencht wird dann wenn ich mehr Zeit habe


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Dezember 2014)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ist mir fast egal, solange ein Lüfter so aussieht, als ob jemand mit nem Schleifaufsatz drüber gegangen ist. Was auch immer damit passiert ist, es kann nicht gesund sein.
> Hab die Karte trotzdem mal reingeworfen zum testen, Spulenfiepen ab 50 fps


Du willst mich wohl toppen?


----------



## Duvar (17. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 16640 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1275/1725 | Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht das dir iwann die Karte flöten geht, geh mal behutsamer mit ihr um 
@ Darpa, sehr sehr ärgerlich, hatte auch schon mal solch eine Serie bei MF, die sagen zwar stets es wird nix gebrauchtes versendet, aber dies können viele user bestätigen, inkl. mir.
Hoffe du wirst bald glücklich, ich wars iwann Leid und hab bei HWV meine Karte gekauft und die lief/läuft dann auch Gott sei Dank.
Kann also sehr gut nachempfinden, wie du dich fühlst. Man kommt zu nix und hängt mehr bei der Post ab, als Zuhause...


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. Dezember 2014)

Meine PCS+ von MF scheint mir auch nicht neu zu sein. Der Verpackung und Hülle zu urteilen war die Karte schon mal in Gebrauch.


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Dezember 2014)

Hat jmd nen Schonsetup also wo die Karte trotzdem noch gute Fps erreicht und wie siehts mit undervolting aus


----------



## Duvar (17. Dezember 2014)

Na das musst du doch selber testen, jede Karte erreicht andere Werte, deswegen liegt es an dir selbst.
Finde erstmal raus, wie weit du mit dem Speicher runter gehen musst um -100mV anzulegen.
Bei mir ist es zB mit 1100 Speichertakt möglich. Also stell mal auf 1000MHz Speichertakt und -100mV und dann warte mal 5 Minuten auf dem Desktop ohne was zu machen.
Falls es nicht zu einem Blackscreen kommt, teste es mit 1050 und danach mit 1100. 
Nächster Schritt ist dann, wie weit kannst du mit dem Coretakt hochgehen bei -100mV, bei mir sind zB 850MHz GPU Takt und 1100 Speichertakt bei -100mV möglich.
Zusätzlich kannst du das Power Limit auf -30 bis -40% stellen, schau dann aber auch, ob der Takt gehalten wird bei einem Spiel.

Als Beispiel mal meine 5 Profile:

Profil 1 alles auf Minimum, kannste beim surfen nutzen. (500/650 -100mV -50% PL)
P2: 850/1100 -100mV -40% PL
P3: 1030/1250 -62mV -10% PL
P4: 1075/1400 -19mV -10% PL
P5: 1135/1500 +81mV +20% PL


----------



## artic48 (17. Dezember 2014)

artic48 schrieb:


> Hallo, leider sind es über 1000 Beiträge. Die ich nicht alle durchlesen kann.
> Weiß jemand zufällig welche Systemvoraussetzungen gegeben sein müssen/sollten für diese Grafikkarte?
> Ich habe 8 Gb 1600 Arbeitsspeicher und eine AMD FX-630 CPU. Reicht das aus?
> Danke für eine Antwort.



Ich meinte natürlich AMD FX-6300 CPU. Habe mich verschrieben, sorry. Diese CPU hat 6 Kerne mit 3,5 Ghz.
Das müsste doch ausreichen?!  Und die Intel Core i7-4771 hat auch 3,5 Ghz. Nur die  Intel Core i7-4790 hat 4Ghz.
Das sind grade mal 0,5 Ghz mehr. Wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Achso ich habe ein 750 Watt Netzteil.
Und wenn ich meine CPU übertakten würde, ist noch eine Frage ob meine Arbeitsspeicher dafür geeignet sind. 
Und auf welchen Wert ich die stellen muss oder kann. Denn damit kenne ich nicht nicht unbedingt aus.


----------



## BertB (17. Dezember 2014)

das mit den GHz kann man nicht 1:1 so umrechnen
das ist keine leistungsangabe, 
eher so wie drehzahl, wenn ich mal die autovergleiche heranziehen darf

die cpu ist jedenfalls durchaus geeignet,
vor allem, wenn man hohe auflösungen fährt (dann liegt das limit auf der karte)
dank des neuen vsr downsampling kann man so die eventuelle mehrleistung der karte in bildqualität investieren

mit den genannten intel kann sie nicht wirklich mithalten

übertakten wär ne gute idee,
welches mainboard hast du?
Kühler?


----------



## criss vaughn (17. Dezember 2014)

Mein Econ-Setup: 1090/1350 | -19 mV | -12 mV AUX | - 10 % PT

Allerdings nutze ich dieses recht selten, da ich bei FPS-Überschuss die DS-Keule schwinge und die Leistung somit wieder benötige


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nicht das dir iwann die Karte flöten geht, geh mal behutsamer mit ihr um
> @ Darpa, sehr sehr ärgerlich, hatte auch schon mal solch eine Serie bei MF, die sagen zwar stets es wird nix gebrauchtes versendet, aber dies können viele user bestätigen, inkl. mir.
> Hoffe du wirst bald glücklich, ich wars iwann Leid und hab bei HWV meine Karte gekauft und die lief/läuft dann auch Gott sei Dank.
> Kann also sehr gut nachempfinden, wie du dich fühlst. Man kommt zu nix und hängt mehr bei der Post ab, als Zuhause...


 Ne du....mit mein baby gehe ich behutsam um....darum läuft sie ja 24/7 @ 980/1250@1,04v [emoji6] 

Für Benchmarks ist bis 1,35v harmlos....bei guten temps natürlich


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ne du....mit mein baby gehe ich behutsam um....darum läuft sie ja 24/7 @ 980/1250@1,04v [emoji6]
> 
> Für Benchmarks ist bis 1,35v harmlos....bei guten temps natürlich



 ... genau so ... -81mV bei 900/1250 und sie erfriert.


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da Omega eine knappe Woche schon draußen ist, würde ich wissen, ob sich treiber eurer Meinung nach lohnt?

hab noch 14.11.2 !




_Gruß, Amer_


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Dezember 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da Omega eine knappe Woche schon draußen ist, würde ich wissen, ob sich treiber eurer Meinung nach lohnt?
> 
> ...


Lohnt[emoji2]


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. Dezember 2014)

So, nun brauch ich mal eure Meinung. Meine Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce 3X ist heute aus der RMA zurück gekommen. Spannung braucht sie weniger als meine PCS+ (Als Vergleich: PCS+: 1075Mhz/1400Mhz/+25mV=1.25V Windforce: 1070Mhz/1400Mh/-12mV=1.19V sowie PCS+ 1100Mhz/1500Mhz/+63mV Windforce 1100Mhz/1400Mhz/+13mV). Auch scheint die Windforce unter Heaven den Takt besser zu halten. Nur die Temps. sind nicht so gut. Welche soll ich nun behalten? Am liebsten würde ich die Windforce behalten und einen anderen Kühler drauf schnallen? Hat vielleicht jemand einen der PCS+ übrig? 

Und eine Frage zum Power Limit hätte ich noch. Funktioniert das mit dem Afterburner nur wenn der CCC installiert ist?

Gruß


----------



## criss vaughn (17. Dezember 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> So, nun brauch ich mal eure Meinung. Meine Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce 3X ist heute aus der RMA zurück gekommen. Spannung braucht sie weniger als meine PCS+ (Als Vergleich: PCS+: 1075Mhz/1400Mhz/+25mV=1.25V Windforce: 1070Mhz/1400Mh/-12mV=1.19V sowie PCS+ 1100Mhz/1500Mhz/+63mV Windforce 1100Mhz/1400Mhz/+13mV). Auch scheint die Windforce unter Heaven den Takt besser zu halten. Nur die Temps. sind nicht so gut. Welche soll ich nun behalten? Am liebsten würde ich die Windforce behalten und einen anderen Kühler drauf schnallen? Hat vielleicht jemand einen der PCS+ übrig?
> 
> Und eine Frage zum Power Limit hätte ich noch. Funktioniert das mit dem Afterburner nur wenn der CCC installiert ist?
> 
> Gruß



Aus der Sicht eines Enthusiasten: Die Karte mit dem besseren Chip behalten, einen neuen Kühler draufpacken und gib ihm 

Wie meinst du deine 2. Frage? CCC ist doch der AMD-Treiber ..


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (17. Dezember 2014)

@Evgasüchtiger

Mal ne Frage: 
Wie bekommst du auf deine Karte 1,3V ?  Wenn ich +100mV im Afterburner einstelle komm ich gerade mal auf ~1,2V 
Ist es eigentlich schlimm wenn ich die Karte zum benchen auf 1,2V und mehr laufen lasse? Gute Temperaturen vorrausgesetzt(benche fast immer mit 100% Lüfter und max. Gehäuselüfter. Muss dann natürlich das Zimmer verlassen sonst fallen mir die Ohren ab ). Hab keine Lust das irgendwann die Spawas oder der VRAM den Geist aufgibt und ich dann 270 Euro für ne neue bezahlen kann.

@Alle

Profil 1: 1100/1400 +0mV +0%PT      --> Wenn ich die Leistung in aktuellen Spielen brauche
Profil 2:    900/1200 -44mV -25%PT   --> Ältere Spiele und normale PC-Nutztung


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Wie meinst du deine 2. Frage? CCC ist doch der AMD-Treiber ..


Ich habe momentan den 14.12 ohne CCC installiert. Und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass Änderungen am Power Limit mittels Afterburner nichts bewirken. Deswegen wollte ich wissen ob dazu der  CCC installiert sein muss.

Nur dann welcher Kühler? Mir würde der von der PCS+ oder Accelero Extreme IV gefallen.


----------



## Performer81 (17. Dezember 2014)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Mal ne Frage:
> Wie bekommst du auf deine Karte 1,3V ?  Wenn ich +100mV im Afterburner einstelle komm ich gerade mal auf ~1,2V
> Ist es eigentlich schlimm wenn ich die Karte zum benchen auf 1,2V und mehr laufen lasse? Gute Temperaturen vorrausgesetzt(benche fast immer mit 100% Lüfter und max. Gehäuselüfter. Muss dann natürlich das Zimmer verlassen sonst fallen mir die Ohren ab ).



Mit trixx gehen +200. Wenn du mit +100 nur 1,2V anliegen hast haste wohl nen high asic chip mit niedriger Grundspannung. Bei mir liegen bei +0mv schon ca 1,17V unter Last an. SChlimm ist das alles bis 1,3V eigendlich nicht bei guter Kühlung.



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan den 14.12 ohne CCC  installiert. Und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass Änderungen am Power  Limit mittels Afterburner nichts bewirken. Deswegen wollte ich wissen ob  dazu der  CCC installiert sein muss.
> 
> Nur dann welcher Kühler? Mir würde der von der PCS+ oder Accelero Extreme IV gefallen.



Wie stellst du denn deine ganzen Bildquali, Videofeatures etc. ohne ccc ein?


----------



## Performer81 (17. Dezember 2014)

.....


----------



## Duvar (17. Dezember 2014)

Vor paar Seiten habe ich aufgeschrieben, wie auch mehr als +200mV gehen, wegen dem PL Problem, nutze nebenher Trixx, kannst PL mit TriXX einstellen den Rest per AB, also OSD ingame...


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. Dezember 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Wie stellst du denn deine ganzen Bildquali, Videofeatures etc. ohne ccc ein?


Bisher habe ich dort nie was verstellt. Deswegen habe ich den CCC die letzten male nicht installiert.


----------



## Performer81 (17. Dezember 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich dort nie was verstellt. Deswegen habe ich den CCC die letzten male nicht installiert.



Dann ist die Texturqualität aber nicht optimal und AF haste in den meisten Spielen auch nicht.
Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht wieso man aufs CCC verzichten sollte.


----------



## Duvar (17. Dezember 2014)

Poste doch mal einen Screenshot von deinen CCC Settings.

Testet auch mal folgendes: 

Desktop Management-->Desktop Farben

Dort unter alle Kanäle bei Gamma 0,75 einstellen und übernehmen.
Danach könnt ihr es überprüfen, indem ihr auf Standardwerte klickt und wieder auf verwerfen, falls es euch gefällt, belasst es auf 0,75, ansonsten wieder Standardwerte aktivieren.

Edit: Falls euer Bild besser wird, lasst mir ein like da, falls nicht verfluchet mich


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde mal den CCC installieren und testen. Habt ihr Empfehlungen für CCC-Einstellungen?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (17. Dezember 2014)

Habs gerade mal mit +200mV versucht, ist mir aber zu gefährlich. Schon bei +150mV erreicht ein Spawa 112Grad. Hab einen stabilen Bench mit 1200/1500 mit +150mV und +50% PT gefahren und danach aufgehört.


----------



## Performer81 (17. Dezember 2014)

WIchtigste ist anisotrophische Filterung auf 16AF und Texturqualität auf Hohe Qualität.



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Habs gerade mal mit +200mV versucht,  ist mir aber zu gefährlich. Schon bei +150mV erreicht ein Spawa 112Grad.  Hab einen stabilen Bench mit 1200/1500 mit +150mV und +50% PT gefahren  und danach aufgehört.



Wut? Haste mit gedrosseltem Lüfter getestet?


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute nach Pc aufsetzen neum Omega hab ich immer noch Probleme wenn ich aus Spielen raus tab stürzt mein Pc ab und ich oft heftige grafikfehler hier mal nen paar Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnt mir jmd helfen hab kein bock wärend der Feiertag ohne Grafikkarte dasitzen


----------



## Roundy (17. Dezember 2014)

Tja ich debk da kommst aber nicht drum rum, da scheint dir der speicher verreckt zu sein...
Oder du hältst noch drei wochen oder so durchbund gehst dann in die rma.
Gruß


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab nen Problem.
Hatte nen Blackscreen beim OCen. Wenn ich jetzt Windows 7 starte, startes alles ganz normal, ich bin sogar schon auf dem Desktop, doch dann plötzlich nach nen paar sekunden wird er wieder schwarz. Im Abgesicherten Modus läuft alles ==> daraus schließe ich Graka ist in Ordnung. Was soll/kann ich tun?

Edit: Vermutung: Hab beim OC den Speichertakt zu hoch angesetzt, und jetzt scheint er die "alten" Settings zu laden obwohl Trixx und Afterburner gar nicht in der Autostart sind. Folge, der Pc bekommt nen Blackscreen.


----------



## Performer81 (17. Dezember 2014)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Hab nen Problem.
> Hatte nen Blackscreen beim OCen. Wenn ich jetzt Windows 7 starte, startes alles ganz normal, ich bin sogar schon auf dem Desktop, doch dann plötzlich nach nen paar sekunden wird er wieder schwarz. Im Abgesicherten Modus läuft alles ==> daraus schließe ich Graka ist in Ordnung. Was soll/kann ich tun?
> 
> Edit: Vermutung: Hab beim OC den Speichertakt zu hoch angesetzt, und jetzt scheint er die "alten" Settings zu laden obwohl Trixx und Afterburner gar nicht in der Autostart sind. Folge, der Pc bekommt nen Blackscreen.



Ja kenn ich. Deinstallier Afterburner im Agesicherten Modus oder versuch irgendwie dein System zurückzusetzen.
Und danach lass ihn nicht mit windows starten.



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Hey Leute nach Pc aufsetzen neum Omega hab  ich immer noch Probleme wenn ich aus Spielen raus tab stürzt mein Pc ab  und ich oft heftige grafikfehler hier mal nen paar Bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Spannung erhöhen bzw. Speichertakt senken hastes schon probiert?


----------



## S754 (17. Dezember 2014)

Betreibe gerade meine 290X semipassiv und hab diese untertaktet(830/1200). Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 290X undervolting?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (17. Dezember 2014)

@Performer81

Afterburner wird ja gar nicht automatisch gestartet. Trixx auch nicht. Das CCC scheint das Problem zu verursachen. Hab jetzt alles drei runtergeschmissen, Regestry Cleaner drüberlaufen lassen und installiere gerade neu. Hab bei der Gelegenheit auch direkt nen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt erstellt dafür.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. Dezember 2014)

Einfach mal den PC ausschalten. Damit werden die Standardwerte wieder angelegt!


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (17. Dezember 2014)

@Dr. med iziner Ausgeschaltet hab ich ihn leider jetzt schon oft genug  werde jetzt gucken ob ich das System ein paar Tage zurücksetzten kann.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich meinte, mal komplett vom Strom trennen!


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich gemacht. Keinen Effekt.

So nen paar zwischen Infos. Habe CCC einmal neu installiert, und AB und Trixx komplett deinstalliert. Solange ich das CCC nicht starte läuft der PC einwandfrei. Sobald ich es starte dauert es ein paar sekunden, dann drehen die Lüfter auf und es kommt ein Blackscreen. Auch zurücksetzten und Bios-Switch blieb ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Duvar (18. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute mal ne Frage, habe ja den neuen Cryorig R1 Universal CPU Kühler gekauft, habe dort zusätzlich zu den 2 CPU Lüftern den alten Lüfter von meinem Macho auch noch drauf geschnallt...
Die 2 Standardlüfter vom Kühler sind ja per Y Kabel verbunden und bei CPU Fan angeschlossen, den 3. Lüfter habe ich jetzt einfach als Chassifan angeschlossen, hätte ich den bei CPU Opt anschließen müssen oder ist das korrekt so wie ich das gemacht hab?
Lasse grad Prime laufen, mal sehen ob der neue Kühler was bringt, habe ja genug screens zum vergleichen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wie gehe ich am besten vor wenn ich den 'alten' Treiber gegen Omega ersetzen will ?!

Drüberbügeln oder CCC von Programme löschen?


----------



## ebastler (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe ihn einfach von der Seite geladen, Doppelklick auf die .exe, und Installation laufen lassen


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn einfach von der Seite geladen, Doppelklick auf die .exe, und Installation laufen lassen



Hallo Freund 

Den alten hasten nicht vorher runter gemacht?


----------



## ebastler (18. Dezember 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo Freund
> 
> Den alten hasten nicht vorher runter gemacht?


Nein, war zu faul^^ 
Willst du sicher gehen, würde ich aber mal den Display DrIver Uninstaller drüberlaufen lassen, dann neu installieren, dann gehts sicher.

Ich habe bislang immer nur ein direktes Update über den Treiberinstaller laufen lassen. Lief immer problemlos, bei mir, bislang.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (18. Dezember 2014)

Welchen Kühler könnt ihr für die R9 290 empfehlen? Oder hat jemand den Kühler einer R9 290 PCS+ oder Club 3D Radeon R9 290 royal Ace rumliegen?


----------



## ebastler (18. Dezember 2014)

Morpheus


----------



## S754 (18. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Morpheus



Defititiv. Auf keinen Fall den Peter 2, der ist für die 290(X) eine Fehlkonstruktion.

Alternativ den Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Morpheus



Kann man nur zustimmen, alternative bietet sich nur noch Wasserkühlung an. Meiner Meinung nach! 
1,2GHz bei 550rpm sind ein Traum...


----------



## derneuemann (18. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Defititiv. Auf keinen Fall den Peter 2, der ist für die 290(X) eine Fehlkonstruktion.
> 
> Alternativ den Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV.



Wieso???
Kann ich mir garnicht so schlecht vorstellen, ich hatte den Peter 2 auf einer 7950 @1,3 GHz und der ging gut...


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Dezember 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Wieso???
> Kann ich mir garnicht so schlecht vorstellen, ich hatte den Peter 2 auf einer 7950 @1,3 GHz und der ging gut...



Der Morpheus ist für die 290(X) die beste Wahl


----------



## S754 (18. Dezember 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Wieso???
> Kann ich mir garnicht so schlecht vorstellen, ich hatte den Peter 2 auf einer 7950 @1,3 GHz und der ging gut...



Eine 7950 ist keine 290(X)!!
1. ist der Kühler unterdimensioniert für die Karte, um leisen Betrieb zu ermöglichen (2x120mm Lüfter <800RPM).
2. ist der Kühler inkompatibel mit dem Referenzlayout, da die VRAM Kühler mit den Heatpipes kollidieren. Der Kühler für die Spannungswandler finde ich ebenfalls etwas zu klein geraten.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Der Morpheus ist für die 290(X) die beste Wahl



Das habe ich auch nicht bezweifelt...



S754 schrieb:


> Eine 7950 ist keine 290(X)!!
> 1. ist der Kühler unterdimensioniert für die Karte, um leisen Betrieb zu ermöglichen (2x120mm Lüfter <800RPM).
> 2. ist der Kühler inkompatibel mit dem Referenzlayout, da die VRAM Kühler mit den Heatpipes kollidieren. Der Kühler für die Spannungswandler finde ich ebenfalls etwas zu klein geraten.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz,
der Kühler kann locker 300W kühlen und die Spannungswandler werden immer noch besser gekühlt als bei einem MK26...
Die HD7950 @1,3GHz verbrät über 300W....


----------



## S754 (18. Dezember 2014)

Nochmal: Eine 7950 ist keine 290(X)! Und dass der Peter 2 inkompatibel ist, hast du überlesen, oder was?
Außerdem war vom MK26 hier nie die Rede. Sondern vom Peter 2, Raijintek Morpheus und Arctic Xtreme IV.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (18. Dezember 2014)

Den Morpheus hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Der baut natürlich etwas groß und ich muss mal schauen wie die Platzverhältnisse in meinem Bitfenix Shinobi  sind. Kann man den Morpheus problemlos zurück bauen oder muss da etwas verklebt werden? 
Den Extreme IV finde ich auch sehr interessant. Allerdings finde ich die Backplate etwas überflüssig. Vielleicht kann man den ohne BP montieren?


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Dezember 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Den Morpheus hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Der baut natürlich etwas groß und ich muss mal schauen wie die Platzverhältnisse in meinem Bitfenix Shinobi  sind.
> Den Extreme IV finde ich auch sehr interessant. Allerdings finde ich die Backplate etwas überflüssig. Vielleicht kann man den ohne BP montieren?



Die Backplatte beim AC4 bringt aber auch einiges, nicht nur Stabilität sondern auch niedrigere VRM Temps.
Meiner Meinung bietet der AC4 mehr als der Morpheus, klar der Morpheus ist top aber der Accelero ist eine Spur besser.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Nochmal: Eine 7950 ist keine 290(X)! Und dass der Peter 2 inkompatibel ist, hast du überlesen, oder was?
> Außerdem war vom MK26 hier nie die Rede. Sondern vom Peter 2, Raijintek Morpheus und Arctic Xtreme IV.



Peter2 Inkompatibel???
PCGH hat den auch schon für einen Test auf eine R9 290 geschnallt, die mit 1150MHz und +100mV betrieben wurde. Spannungswandler waren rund 10-15% wärmer als bei dem Morpheus... Ich habe beide Karten mit verschieden Kühlern getestet, also eine 7950 ist zwar keine R9 290x, stellt den Kühler dennoch @1300MHz vor nicht geringfere Herausforderungen!


----------



## xxwollexx (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage, da ich leider über Google dazu nichts gefunden hatte. Sowas hab ich zuvor in keinem Spiel gesehen, aber in Far Cry 4 hab ich immer wieder Ruckler in den die FPS auf bis zu 30 einstürzt. 
GPU zeigt mir eine reine Achterbahnfahrt von 0-100% Auslastung im Minutentakt an (0-100-20-100-40-100-0-100...) Hat dazu zufällig jemand eine Lösung oder einen zutreffenden Link? Wäre darüber sehr dankbar


----------



## Dr. med iziner (18. Dezember 2014)

Die BP vom Extreme IV bekomme ich nicht in meinen Rechner. Da ist der Anschluss vom USB im Weg. Und evtl. der CPU-Kühler. Also müsste ich den evtl. ohne BP montieren.


----------



## S754 (18. Dezember 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Peter2 Inkompatibel???



Ja genau. Der Peter 2 ist inkompatibel, auch wenn etwas anderes auf der Website steht.
Die VRAM Kühlerchen (sowohl die großen als auch die kleinen) kollidieren mit den Heatpipes und damit ist der Kühler für mich inkompatibel!

Anbei ein Foto mit den markierten Speicherchips.

Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie die 290X eine Freigabe für den Kühler bekommt. Anscheinend testet Alpenföhn den Kühler nicht auf allen Karten...


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Dezember 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Backplatte beim AC4 bringt aber auch einiges, nicht nur Stabilität sondern auch niedrigere VRM Temps.
> Meiner Meinung bietet der AC4 mehr als der Morpheus, klar der Morpheus ist top aber der Accelero ist eine Spur besser.



... nur bedingt, wenn man zwischen CPU Kühler und der BP genug Platz hat. Bei mir war der Platz nicht da und durch den kleineren Kühler
und 2 mm Platz zur BP stiegen bei der oc CPU die Temps über 90°C, weil es kein geeignetes Mittel gibt die Wärme der BP abzusaugen.
Seitenlüfter würde draufdrücken, bringt aber den Lftstrom Lüfter-Kühler-SpaWas Kühler durcheinander. Zum anderen ist der ACX IV gut 2,5 cm länger.
Auch die Lüfter des ACX müssen höher drehen, damit sie die Temps schaffen. Ich war total enttäuscht vom ACX. Ein weiterer Nachteil, die VRams werden 
mit der BP ja auch verbunden und somit nehmen die die Hitze der VRMs mit auf.

 zum nächsten, man kann auch beim Speicherchip einen halben Kühler drauf setzen. Reicht. Man kann auch den ACX IV ohne Backplate nutzen, muss aber die Kühlerchen haben, die sind nicht dabei
und es gibt sie auch nicht mehr zu kaufen, als Einzelset. Alles getestet.

Bild 1 zeigt den Platz zwischen CPU und GPU, 2.Bild zeigt den halben Kühler auf dem VRam und Bils 3 zeigt den vergrößerten VRM1 Kühler. Bilder sind von der 7970 aber nicht weniger aussagekräftig.


----------



## Bewmbox (18. Dezember 2014)

Hey, brauch ich einen aktiven Adapter um 3 Monitore an eine Sapphire R9 290 anzuschließen? Ich habe einen alten allerdings für mini Display Port.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Ja genau. Der Peter 2 ist inkompatibel, auch wenn etwas anderes auf der Website steht.
> Die VRAM Kühlerchen (sowohl die großen als auch die kleinen) kollidieren mit den Heatpipes und damit ist der Kühler für mich inkompatibel!
> 
> Anbei ein Foto mit den markierten Speicherchips.
> ...



PCGH hat den auch schon, nach der Anleitung auf der R9 290X montiert!!!


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PUmg3s8poE


----------



## S754 (18. Dezember 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PUmg3s8poE



Genau, und gleich am Anfang sieht man den Kühlkörper des Speicherbausteins, welcher Probleme macht. Bei mir kollidiert der mit den Heatpipes.


----------



## Performer81 (18. Dezember 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PUmg3s8poE



Wie er schon stöhnt nur durchs halten der Graka. Muss ziemlich schwer sein.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Genau, und gleich am Anfang sieht man den Kühlkörper des Speicherbausteins, welcher Probleme macht. Bei mir kollidiert der mit den Heatpipes.



 ... der kollidiert? ... und wenn du nen halben nutzt? Wie sieht es auf der anderen Seite bei dir aus? Da sind ja auch die flachen verbaut.


----------



## S754 (18. Dezember 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... der koolidiert? ... und wenn du nen halben nutzt? Wie sieht es auf der anderen Seite bei dir aus? Da sind ja auch die flachen verbaut.



Ja genau, ich habe die flachen ausprobiert, geht nicht. Der halbe funktioniert nicht, weil der die volle Höhe hat.
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich die flachen, da geht's ohne Probleme.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Dezember 2014)

... das ist mehr als seltsam. Meine Karte hat Keine Kühler, sondern nur flache Platten drauf uaf den VRams. reicht auch. Vielleicht was für dich.


----------



## S754 (18. Dezember 2014)

Hätt ich bloß den Morpheus genommen...
Finde den Spannungswandler Kühler auch besser auf deinem Bild.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Hätt ich bloß den Morpheus genommen...
> Finde den Spannungswandler Kühler auch besser auf deinem Bild.



... die sind von der royalKing  Morpheus sieht so aus ...


----------



## S754 (18. Dezember 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... die sind von der royalKing  Morpheus sieht so aus ...



Gefällt mir auch besser als vom Peter 2 
Das auf dem Bild ist ja die doppelte Kühlfläche.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch besser als vom Peter 2
> Das auf dem Bild ist ja die doppelte Kühlfläche.



... die von der royalKing sind flach (5 mm) die vom Morpheus fast 1,5 x höher. Aber eben super Fläche, beide.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Ja genau, ich habe die flachen ausprobiert, geht nicht. Der halbe funktioniert nicht, weil der die volle Höhe hat.
> Auf der anderen Seite habe ich die flachen, da geht's ohne Probleme.



Dann kann nur dein Peter 2 verbogen sein, weil es auf einer Ref, Karte passt!?!


----------



## beren2707 (18. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Anbei ein Foto mit den markierten Speicherchips.


Dass diese mit dem Kühler kollidieren, sofern keine flachen Modelle verwendet werden, ist ganz normal. Ist beim Morpheus auch so, siehe hier:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim Morpheus muss man sogar die ganze linke Seite mit flachen Modellen bestücken.


----------



## S754 (18. Dezember 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Dann kann nur dein Peter 2 verbogen sein, weil es auf einer Ref, Karte passt!?!


Was aber nicht meine Schuld ist, sondern wenn dann die von Alpenföhn oder vom Händler!


beren2707 schrieb:


> Dass diese mit dem Kühler kollidieren, sofern keine flachen Modelle verwendet werden, ist ganz normal.


Ich verwende ja den flachen Kühler, aber mit dem geht's auch nicht.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (18. Dezember 2014)

Was haltet ihr denn vom Arctic Extreme III für die R9 290?


----------



## beren2707 (18. Dezember 2014)

Wenig. Da sollte man einen alternativen VRM-Kühler nutzen, die kleinen Kühlerchen des ACX III sind mMn einfach viel zu schwach für die 290(X).


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Dezember 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn vom Arctic Extreme III für die R9 290?



... wenn du kein Refr-Modell hast, sondern eins mit den angepinnten VRM-Kühlern müßte es gehen.
Irgendwo weiter hinten steht ein Link zu den Modellen, die auch diese VRM Kühler wie meine royalKing, haben.
Mit diesen "Spielzeug-Kühlerchen" würde ich es nicht versuchen. Auch klappt ein ankleben nichts, da trotzdem Kurzschlüsse möglich sind,
wie ich es bei der 7970 hatte.


----------



## ebastler (18. Dezember 2014)

Powercolor Turboduo hat den selben VRM Kühler wie die Royal. Bin davon aber gar nicht begeistert. Viel Fläche, aber extrem billig wirkendes Alu...
Und so unglaublich dünne Kühlfinnen, dass ich nicht weiß, ob überhaupt die ganzen Kühlfinnen Wärme abführen...


----------



## Schkaff (18. Dezember 2014)

VTX3D R9 290 für 230€ bei Caseking: Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## derneuemann (18. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Was aber nicht meine Schuld ist, sondern wenn dann die von Alpenföhn oder vom Händler!
> 
> Ich verwende ja den flachen Kühler, aber mit dem geht's auch nicht.



Oder du hattest ein schwarzes Schaf, weil ich hatte bisher sechs Peter 2 in der Hand zum verbauen und davon waren alle zu 99% gleich...


----------



## Dr. med iziner (18. Dezember 2014)

Momentan schwanke ich zwischen Morpheus und Peter 2 mit jeweils 2 120mm Lüfter. Wobei ich auch darüber nach denke, den Lüfter der Windforce mal runter zu machen und alles zu überprüfen. Beim OC sind es fast 10°C mehr zur PCS+ obwohl ca. 0.05V weniger anliegen. Auch meine ich, dass ich vor der RMA nicht solche Temperaturen hatte. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mal einen Blick auf das "Innenleben" meines PCs werfen, ob dort überhaupt ein Morpheus bzw. Peter 2 passen. Vorallem bezüglich des Airflows

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Dezember 2014)

Wird eng. Und beseitige mal den Kabelsalat.


----------



## ebastler (18. Dezember 2014)

Warum eng? Sind ja nur 1.5 Slots mehr, da bleiben noch 2.5 Slots zum Luft ziehen. Das geht schon


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Dezember 2014)

Hey Jungs.....alle fette kühler am Start.....also lets Benchmarks im heaven/valley /3DMark11 thread......wenn ich morgen früh aufstehe und zur Arbeit gehe,dann will ich euch alle in den Benchtreads sehen mit guten Ergebnissen😁😄😝😜


----------



## Dr. med iziner (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich wusste das diesbezüglich was kommt.  Der Kabelsalat ist fast komplett hinten befestigt. Schaut eigentlich wilder aus als es wirklich ist.
Mir ging es hauptsächlich um die Zuluft von rechts. Ob die dann noch ausreicht, da ja die Lüfter dann zwei Slots weiter unten ansaugen.


----------



## Performer81 (19. Dezember 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> . Auch meine ich, dass ich vor der RMA nicht solche Temperaturen hatte.
> 
> .


Liegt wohl am omega treiber wenn du ihn drauf hast? Bei mir sind die Temps auch paar Grad gestiegen.


----------



## derneuemann (19. Dezember 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Momentan schwanke ich zwischen Morpheus und Peter 2 mit jeweils 2 120mm Lüfter. Wobei ich auch darüber nach denke, den Lüfter der Windforce mal runter zu machen und alles zu überprüfen. Beim OC sind es fast 10°C mehr zur PCS+ obwohl ca. 0.05V weniger anliegen. Auch meine ich, dass ich vor der RMA nicht solche Temperaturen hatte.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mal einen Blick auf das "Innenleben" meines PCs werfen, ob dort überhaupt ein Morpheus bzw. Peter 2 passen. Vorallem bezüglich des Airflows
> 
> .
> ...



Nimm den Morpheus, er ist zweifelsohne der bessere


----------



## criss vaughn (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mich für eine kleine Bastel-Stage über die Feiertage entschieden: Der Lüfter meines (immer noch sehr guten, aber in die Tage gekommenen) NT's wird gegen eine Silent-Version getauscht, ebenso tausche ich den PCS+ - Kühler gegen den Rajintek Morpheus und zwei leistungsstarke Lüfter - Danke an beren für den tollen Test des Kühlers


----------



## Deimos (19. Dezember 2014)

Kühlst du nicht eigentlich mit Wasser?^^

Ich freu mich auch riesig auf die Feiertage und möchte mit meinen Bastelarbeiten weiterfahren, bzw. endlich Hand an die GTX970 legen.


----------



## criss vaughn (19. Dezember 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Kühlst du nicht eigentlich mit Wasser?^^
> 
> Ich freu mich auch riesig auf die Feiertage und möchte mit meinen Bastelarbeiten weiterfahren, bzw. endlich Hand an die GTX970 legen.



Generell schon, allerdings möchte ich den Morpheus gerne einmal ausprobieren und habe die Gelegenheit, ihn von einem Arbeitskollegen über die Feiertage zu borgen  Evtl. ist Wasser für GPU kein Muss mehr, bei Spannung und Takt ist das Maximum eh schon erreicht


----------



## ebastler (19. Dezember 2014)

Hast du ne Backplate wegen der WaKü? wenn ja, lass die dran, sonst biegt dir der Morpheus das PCB krumm wie ne Banane...
Ich habe die EK Plate mit dem Morpheus drauf.


----------



## Deimos (19. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Generell schon, allerdings möchte ich den Morpheus gerne einmal ausprobieren und habe die Gelegenheit, ihn von einem Arbeitskollegen über die Feiertage zu borgen  Evtl. ist Wasser für GPU kein Muss mehr, bei Spannung und Takt ist das Maximum eh schon erreicht


Ach so 

Weiss nicht, wie das bei S-GPU ist, aber für CF/SLI ist Luft aus Lautstärkegründen imo nach wie vor ein No-Go.


----------



## criss vaughn (19. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hast du ne Backplate wegen der WaKü? wenn ja, lass die dran, sonst biegt dir der Morpheus das PCB krumm wie ne Banane...
> Ich habe die EK Plate mit dem Morpheus drauf.



Ich hätte zum einen die Backplate der WaKü, zum anderen die des PCS+-Kühlers im Angebot - irgendeine passt hoffentlich 

@Deimos: Hatte ein gutes Angebot für eine R9 295X, aber die schlechten Erfahrungen der Historie halten mich definitiv noch zurück - mal sehen wie sich der Morpheus zur WaKü schlägt


----------



## Dr. med iziner (19. Dezember 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Nimm den Morpheus, er ist zweifelsohne der bessere



Bei Morpheus gefällt mir die Größe nicht. Ich befürchte dass dann die Lüfter zuwenig Zuluft abbekommen. Deswegen tendiere ich etwas mehr zum Peter 2. Oder auch den Xtreme III mit zusätzlichen VRM-Kühlern...


----------



## Deimos (19. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> @Deimos: Hatte ein gutes Angebot für eine R9 295X, aber die schlechten Erfahrungen der Historie halten mich definitiv noch zurück - mal sehen wie sich der Morpheus zur WaKü schlägt


Imo war die Entwicklung in Sachen M-GPU sowohl bei AMD als auch NV gross in den letzten Jahren und M-GPU-Setups bereiten kaum noch Probleme. Das wurde von Generation zu Generation spürbar besser. Zumindest was die Frametimes angeht, ist das auch messbar bzw. sind diese manuell hunderprozentig eliminierbar - de facto besser, als eine unangepasste S-GPU.

Ist auf Grund der Profile nach wie vor nicht gleich sorgenfrei wie eine einzelne Karte, aber wen Verbrauch und Lautstärke nicht stören... why not.


----------



## Performer81 (19. Dezember 2014)

Gibts eigendlich vrm Kühler die zu meiner 290 PCS+ Rev. 2 kompatibel sind? Bei mir liegen eben 2 vrms einfach frei und dass ist mir nicht geheuer, hab auch oft spontan einfach mal einen crash der evt. dann an der Temp liegt obwohl Gpu-z kaum über 80 Grad anzeigt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Dezember 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Gibts eigendlich vrm Kühler die zu meiner 290 PCS+ Rev. 2 kompatibel sind? Bei mir liegen eben 2 vrms einfach frei und dass ist mir nicht geheuer, hab auch oft spontan einfach mal einen crash der evt. dann an der Temp liegt obwohl Gpu-z immer unter 90 Grad anzeigt.


Bevor die Karte wegen zu heißer Spannungswandler abschaltet bekommst du massive Grafikfehler und dein Netzteil würde leiden, eventuell sogar jenes abschalten. (Ich gehe von einem ~500 Watt Netzteil aus)  [Welches Netzteil hast du?]


----------



## Performer81 (19. Dezember 2014)

Coolermaster V850, denk das sollte reichen 
Warum sollte das NT bei heissen spawas abschalten?


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Dezember 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Nimm den Morpheus, er ist zweifelsohne der bessere



... genau und auch etwas kürzer.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (19. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bevor die Karte wegen zu heißer Spannungswandler abschaltet bekommst du massive Grafikfehler und dein Netzteil würde leiden, eventuell sogar jenes abschalten.


Welche Temps sollten die Spannungswandler denn nicht überschreiten? Bei meiner PCS+ werden die bis zu 110 Grad warm(natürlich nur bei massiver Übertaktung).


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Dezember 2014)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Welche Temps sollten die Spannungswandler denn nicht überschreiten? Bei meiner PCS+ werden die bis zu 110 Grad warm(natürlich nur bei massiver Übertaktung).



Für 24/7 max. 100°, je niedriger desto besser zwecks Lebensdauer.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Dezember 2014)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Welche Temps sollten die Spannungswandler denn nicht überschreiten? Bei meiner PCS+ werden die bis zu 110 Grad warm(natürlich nur bei massiver Übertaktung).



... von Club3D bekam ich die Antwort: "max.125°C und je kühler, je besser"


----------



## Performer81 (19. Dezember 2014)

Haben eigendlich alle SPawas einen Sensor und Gpu-z zeigt die höchste Temperatur an?


----------



## ebastler (19. Dezember 2014)

Die Spannungswandler bestehen aus lauter Einzel-MOSFETs. Die haben normalerweise  schonmal keinen Sensor (hab jedenfalls noch nie FETs mit Sensor in einem Package gesehen). Das heißt, die Sensoren müssten sowieso schonmal getrennt von den eigentlichen Hitzequellen sein. Das macht mich schonmal recht stutzig, was die Zuverlässigkeit der Messdaten betrifft...
Wie viele und wo die dann genau sind, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (19. Dezember 2014)

Was kann man eigentlich gegen zu hohe Temps auf den Spawas tun? Hab gerade mal Furmark getestet(ja ich weiß, dass ich diese auslastung niemals im Spiel erreichen werde) und trotz -44mV wird ein Spawa 103 Grad heiß. Hab gehört, dass die Spawakühlung der PCS+ nicht so gut sein soll.


----------



## S754 (19. Dezember 2014)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> (ja ich weiß, dass ich diese auslastung niemals im Spiel erreichen werde)



Da hast du deine Antwort. Teste solche Temperaturgeschichten in Spielen mit OSD Einblendung per Afterburner und gut ist.
Furmark ist Müll, das sollte schon längst mal vom Netz genommen werden, soviele Karten wie das Programm schon in den Tod gerissen hat! 

Ansonsten teste mit Heaven, das bringt die Karte ordentlich zum Schwitzen und ist realitätsnaher.


----------



## Duvar (19. Dezember 2014)

Paar Möglichkeiten: Raumtemperatur senken, Seitenteil öffnen, Gehäuseinnenleben stärker belüften, weiter runtertakten um noch weiter zu undervolten. (in erster Linie Speicherabhängig), zB bei mir bei 1250MHz Speichertakt sind -62mV möglich (1030/1250), Grafikkartenlüfter schneller rotieren lassen usw usf.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (19. Dezember 2014)

Reduziert bei euch die Karten ihren Takt wenn sie unter Heaven 84°C erreicht? Bis dahin hält sie ihren Takt stabil.


----------



## S754 (19. Dezember 2014)

Kann sein, dass die Powercolor schon bei 84°C heruntertaktet. Meine Referenz taktet jedenfalls erst ab 94°C herunter.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab momentan eine Windforce 3x OC drin.


----------



## ebastler (19. Dezember 2014)

Meine hält mit 290X Ref BIOS bis 95° ihren Takt, mit 290X Tri-X BIOS bis 94°.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (19. Dezember 2014)

So, ich hab mal den Kühler von meiner Windforce runter gemacht und war erstaunt über die hohe Qualität der RMA. Aber macht euch bitte selbst ein Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit neuer WLP konnte ich die Temperatur um über 5°C senken. Bei BF4 habe ich im Mittel so 69-70°C.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Dezember 2014)

Hej zusammen, will mir Omega nun installieren.

Jetzt kA ob ich vorher den 'alten' deinstallieren muss / sollte oder den neuen einfach installieren?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (20. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du sicher gehen willst,erst den alten deinstallieren und dann den neuen drauf. Ich hatte allerdings mit dem einfachen drüber installieren auch noch nie Probleme.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Dezember 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Wenn du sicher gehen willst,erst den alten deinstallieren und dann den neuen drauf. Ich hatte allerdings mit dem einfachen drüber installieren auch noch nie Probleme.



Den CCC kann ich ja oben lassen oder?

Der Treiber wird am besten aus dem Geräte-Manager deinstalliert oder?


----------



## Performer81 (20. Dezember 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Den CCC kann ich ja oben lassen oder?
> 
> Der Treiber wird am besten aus dem Geräte-Manager deinstalliert oder?



Samma, du hast deinen PC erst seit gestern, oder?

Treiber unter Programme deinstallieren das deinstallationsprogramm starten. CCC muss auch runter.


----------



## BertB (20. Dezember 2014)

ich mach immer einfach drüber

mit deinstallieren hab ich mir mal das ganze system gef*ckt,

lag aber wohl daran, dass da auch eine amd cpu drauf war,
hat dann auch alle amd cpu treiber deinstalliert, lol,

habs aber irgendwie falsch gemacht


----------



## Dr. med iziner (20. Dezember 2014)

Das meine Windforce nicht über 84°C geht liegt definitiv am BIOS. Ich habe heute mal mit einem BIOS von der Sapphire Tri-X getestet und damit lief die Karte im Heaven auf max. 88°C und hielt ihren Takt.  Ich hab aber nun doch das neueste von der Gigabyte-Seite drauf.

Hab ihre eure "Zubehörlüfter" für Morpheus und Co. über die GraKa laufen oder über das MB? Wieviel Watt verträgt der 4pin GraKa?


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hab Omega nun oben.
Gleich das Häkchen bei 'GPU herunterskalierung aktivieren' gesetzt.

Gleich im Game getestet mit 2560x1440 - bekomme einfach 2 schwarze Balken seitlich und kann 'nen Unterschied nicht erkennen zu FHD.

Jetzt bitte nicht gleich erschießen --> kanns daran liegen dass ich 'nur' nen FHD-Moni habe? Wenn ja, wozu dann DSR ?


----------



## criss vaughn (22. Dezember 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab Omega nun oben.
> Gleich das Häkchen bei 'GPU herunterskalierung aktivieren' gesetzt.
> ...



Falls du HDMI nutzt, würde ich erst einmal den Hotfix einspielen: AMD Catalyst-Treiber: Hotfix für falsche HDMI-Skalierung

Nach der Installation stehen dir dann mehrere 2560x1440-Optionen im Spiel zur Verfügung, d.h. die Auflösung tritt mehrfach auf. Eine davon immer noch mit Balken, eine ohne - ist noch ein Bug von AMD^^

@Dr.med.iziner: IdR bestellt man ein Y-PWM-Kabel, womit man die beiden Lüfter an die GraKa anschließt: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » Akasa PWM Y-Kabel gesleevt - 15cm


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Dezember 2014)

Bin bis 15 Jaenner in Brasilien und kann somit nicht mehr zocken, vermisse dies schon, aber bei den hochsommerlichen Temperaturen dort wuerde meine Referenz R9 290-er Karte inkl. OMEGA Treiber wohl glatt den Geist aufgeben  
Freue mich dann umso mehr eine Neue Fiji Karte Anfang 2015 erwerben zu koennen...


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. Dezember 2014)

Sollten auf die blau, rot und grün gekennzeichneten Bereiche auch ein Alukühlkörper (RAM-Kühler) angebracht werden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Performer81 (22. Dezember 2014)

AUf die dicken nicht nur auf die silbernen flachen. WIe das mit den rot umkreisten aussieht weiss ich nicht, ich kein Referenzdesign.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Dezember 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Sollten auf die blau, rot und grün gekennzeichneten Bereiche auch ein Alukühlkörper (RAM-Kühler) angebracht werden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





VRams und SpaWas müssen was drauf bekommen.


----------



## ebastler (23. Dezember 2014)

Naja, blau sind die Drosseln, die brauchen nun echt keinen Kühler 

Grün, bzw rot, scheinen Dioden zu sein. Auf meinem PCB finde ich die gar nicht, irgendwie. Wo sind die denn bei der Referenz? Ich meine, ein Stepdown geht nur mit Diode, aber wo haben die die versteckt?^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche euch allen schöne und ruhige Weihnachten und lasst euch gut beschenken 😃😊😜


----------



## Dr. med iziner (23. Dezember 2014)

@Gohrbi Danke. Das ist klar. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es etwas bringt die von mir gekennzeichneten Bereich auch mit Kühlern zu bestücken.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Dezember 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> @Gohrbi Danke. Das ist klar. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es etwas bringt die von mir gekennzeichneten Bereich auch mit Kühlern zu bestücken.



... ah sooo, theoretisch könntest du überall was drauf kleben.  wenn Platz ist, bringt wirklich nichts.... 

... schließe mich mal dem "süchtigen" an mit den guten Wünschen für die 290er Fangemeinde.


----------



## XxTitanxXHD (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich freu mich schon Wahnsinnig mich dem Thread anzuschließen MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G ich komme! ;D


----------



## endy66 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hoffe ich kann das hier posten, hab da nämlich eine Frage. Und zwar besitze ich 2x R9 290X von Gigabyte in der Windforce 3X OC Variante. Diese betreibe ich im Crossfire. Nun möchte ich zwei Stück 4K Monitore per DP1.2 anschliessen. Allerdings funktioniert im Crossfire die Ausgabe auf der sekundären GPU ja nicht. Nun frage ich mich, gibt es (ausser der 295X), eine 290X, welche 2x DP1.2 anschlüsse hat, oder kann ich das sonst irgendwie bewerkstelligen?

Mfg


----------



## PseudoGam3r (24. Dezember 2014)

@endy66,
da hast du dir ja was feines in den Kopf gesetzt. Kenne leider zwar keine Antwort aber viel Glück.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, habe seit gestern FC4 - spiele auf Ultra mit 60 FPS konstant - ich merke wenns etwas 'lebendiger' wird dann hab ich nur noch 45-55 FPS.

Kann ich i-was dagagen mit meiner Karte tun oder einfach so hinnehmen?


----------



## Performer81 (24. Dezember 2014)

Qualitätseinstellungen reduzieren?


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Dezember 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Qualitätseinstellungen reduzieren?



KLAR ..
Dachte eher ans OC oder so 

Finde es etwas 'eigen' dass eine aktuelle GPU die gute 300 Token kostet, nicht kostant 60 FPS halten kann :/


----------



## Performer81 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ja dann mach doch. Nennenswert flüssiger wirds dadurch aber auch nicht.
DIe Engine ist ziemlicher Mist.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Dezember 2014)

ALLEN ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche frohe Tage!
Das wir Alle etwas runterkommen von unserem Hobby


----------



## robafan1 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ahoi,

erstmal nochmal frohe Weihnachten euch allen. Ich bin seit einigen Tagen stolzer Besitzer einer PowerColor R9 290 PCS+. Die Lüfterkurve habe ich schon angepasst aufgrund der Lautstärke, hoffe auch, dass die Spawas nicht zu heiß werden. Nach 0,5h Furmark hat sich die Temperatur des Chips bei ca. 76°C bei akzeptabler Lautstärke, VRM 1 bei ca. 92°C, VRM 2 weit darunter. Sind die Werte ok?

So dann noch leistungstechnisch: Womit sollte ich am besten anfangen, um das Biest in ihr zu aktivieren?   Im Moment langweilt sich die KArte bei Minecraft und ich dümpel bei max. 60fps rum, wenn dann noch einjer der beliebten Framedrops kommt (besonders bei The Hive) dann wirds schon recht unansehnlich bei 40 fps. Also, was kann ich machen, um meine 290 zu "tunen"? Bin eig. blutiger Anfänger, daher würde ich mich da gerne Schritt für Schritt rantasten.

Danke schon mal im voraus und Gruß.


----------



## Murenius (28. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

ich hab eine Saphire r9 290 Trix OC. Ich wollte fragen obs mit der Karte normal ist das die im Idle den Speichertakt nicht senkt, der hängt bei 1300 fest. Der Core Takt senkt sich so auf die 300 rum.

Danke schonmal im vorraus für Antworten


----------



## ebastler (28. Dezember 2014)

Murenius schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab eine Saphire r9 290 Trix OC. Ich wollte fragen obs mit der Karte normal ist das die im Idle den Speichertakt nicht senkt, der hängt bei 1300 fest. Der Core Takt senkt sich so auf die 300 rum.
> 
> Danke schonmal im vorraus für Antworten


2 oder mehr Monitore dran? Dann ja. Nervt, aber geht nicht anders. Habe genau aus dem Grund den Zweiten an der Prozessorgrafik...


----------



## autracer (28. Dezember 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab Omega nun oben.
> Gleich das Häkchen bei 'GPU herunterskalierung aktivieren' gesetzt.
> ...



Hast schon mal den overscan in meine digital Monitore im catalyst angeschaut ?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (28. Dezember 2014)

Meine taktet auch mit zwei Monitoren dran runter.


----------



## DARPA (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Freunde der Hawaiianischen Sonne. Wollte euch mal wieder an meiner Odyssee teilhaben lassen. 

Inzwischen hab ich die 2. PCS aus der RMA zurückbekommen. Laut Beipackzettel wurde die Karte beim Hersteller überprüft, aber es konnten keine Fehler festgestellt werden.
Also hab ich die Karte mit reinstem Gewissen wieder eingebaut. Schließlich will ich seit Ewigkeiten endlich mal Metro LL zocken. Vorher noch den 14.12 drübergebügelt, der natürlich grade richtig kommt.

2560x1600 maxed out läuft butterweich, zumindest die ersten 10 min. Dann ein kurzes Klack und der Rechner ist aus  Ich hab ihn auch nicht mehr gestartet bekommen. Man hört nur kurz das Klicken des NT wie üblich beim Starten, aber sonst tote Hose. Da greift wohl direkt der Schutz. Mit ausgebauter GK startet der Rechner dann wieder normal. Nützt nur ohne iGPU wenig 
Ich geh davon aus, das die Karte fratze ist. Hatte noch keine Möglichkeit, in einem anderen PC zu testen, aber was soll es sonst sein ?!  Postfilialie, ich komme...


Noch eine Frage. Will jetzt noch ein letztes Mal eine Vapor bei nem anderen Händler ordern. Wer ist zu empfehlen (Lieferzeit, Support)? Hardwareversand, Caseking oder ein Geheimtipp?

So on.


----------



## BertB (28. Dezember 2014)

was fürn netzteil hattest du noch?


----------



## DARPA (28. Dezember 2014)

P10 550W
Vor wenigen Wochen neu gekauft


----------



## BertB (28. Dezember 2014)

naja, daran sollte es nicht liegen

ich hatte auch mal nen fx8350 auf nen 890fx board,
war in der kompatibilitätsliste,
lief aber nie stabil, nicht mal @ stock (prime absturz, freeze oder fehlermeldung innerhalb weniger sekunden, darüber hinaus auch abstürze)
hab mir immer eingebildet, das board sie schuld,
sicher sein kann man sich aber nicht,

war asrock 890fx deluxe5
war das erste board mit unterstützung für die fx/am3+ sockel, 
hatte aber noch dem 890chipsatz statt 990 oder 970

mit nem phenom II x4 gabs nie probleme in die richtung auf dem board


----------



## Roundy (28. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> erstmal nochmal frohe Weihnachten euch allen. Ich bin seit einigen Tagen stolzer Besitzer einer PowerColor R9 290 PCS+. Die Lüfterkurve habe ich schon angepasst aufgrund der Lautstärke, hoffe auch, dass die Spawas nicht zu heiß werden. Nach 0,5h Furmark hat sich die Temperatur des Chips bei ca. 76°C bei akzeptabler Lautstärke, VRM 1 bei ca. 92°C, VRM 2 weit darunter. Sind die Werte ok?
> 
> ...


ich hoffe ihr hattet alle Schöne Feiertage 
Die temps passen da geht auch noch einiges da furmark fürn arsch ist...
Besorg dir, wenn du das Biest wecken willst ersmal nen richtiges spiel, minecraft kannst den hasen geben.
Irgendwas was richtig volllast erzeugt. 
Gruß


----------



## robafan1 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hmm also bei Alien:Isolation habe ich alles auf Ultra, da schwankt die Auslastung zwar ziemlich, aber da bekomme ich konstante 60 fps so wie es sein sollte


----------



## ebastler (28. Dezember 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> ich hoffe ihr hattet alle Schöne Feiertage
> Die temps passen da geht auch noch einiges da furmark fürn arsch ist...
> Besorg dir, wenn du das Biest wecken willst ersmal nen richtiges spiel, minecraft kannst den hasen geben.
> Irgendwas was richtig volllast erzeugt.
> Gruß


Minecraft zwingt mit Shadern maxed out eine 290X unter 60fps...
Meine 660Ti fiel, nicht alles auf max, schon auf 40, teilweise.


----------



## DARPA (28. Dezember 2014)

@ Bert: 
Das Board ist ein M4A89TD PRO USB3. Also kein Spielzeug Board  Läuft seit einem halben Jahr ohne Probleme mit dem FX. Das sollte passen.
Was macht eigentlich dein tripple CF Setup? Schon gelaufen?


----------



## BertB (28. Dezember 2014)

ne, leider nicht
dritte karte stößt an stecker auf dem board (hätte mir klar sein müssen...)

-> riser karte gekauft: läuft aber nicht,

naja, ist noch nicht aller tage abend,

eventuell geh ich auf lga 2011 oder 2011-3,
wo die direkt draufpassen

nen schicken neuen monitor hab ich mir allerdings gestern gegönnt,
vor allem für mein intel/nvidia setup
hatte 325€ media markt geschenkgutscheine von weihnachten

hp envy 32" wqhd
HP ENVY Media-Display 32 mit Beats Audioâ„¢ - HP Store Deutschland

gibt irgendwie noch keine gescheiten tests,
macht auf mich aber nen sehr guten eindruck
input lag ist jedenfalls nicht spürbar
das boxen gedöns hätten sie sich sparen können, schadet aber auch nicht

http://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/M4A89TD_PROUSB3/HelpDesk_CPU/
in der liste steht der fx8350 jedenfalls nicht,
aber wenns läuft,

vielleicht liegts auch an der karte,
troubleshooting ist echt so ne sache...


----------



## Todesklinge (28. Dezember 2014)

Wollte mir damals auch eine R9 290(x) holen, jedoch gab es da nur die wahnsinnig lauten Grafikkarten.
Bringt ja nix wenn der PC so laut wie ein Hubschrauber ist.

Wobei, ist der Grafikboost gegenüber einer übertakteten R9 280x soviel anders?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. Dezember 2014)

Kommt drauf an, wie weit die R9 280X übertaktet ist. Wenn beide @Stock sind, ist die 290 etwa 20% schneller und hat 1Gb mehr Vram. Allerdings gibt es ähnlich wie bei der 280X eigentlich kaum ein Modell welches im Referenztakt läuft


----------



## Duvar (28. Dezember 2014)

Schau mal hier AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
Dort siehst du, dass die Referenz 290 mit ihrem Kackkühler beim Release der Karten bei 40% Fanspeed nur mit 662MHz lief, weil die zu heiß wurde und so weit runtertaktete (eigentliche Stockspeed der 290).
Eine Seite weiter in dem Test AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase siehst du, dass selbst mit diesem Takt man auf Augenhöhe mit einer 280X/GTX770 ist.
Von dem her birgt eine 290 extrem hohes Optimierungspotential in beide Richtungen, sowohl Stromsparer, also auch Leute die Grafikpower ohne Ende benötigen, kommen auf ihre Kosten, per manueller Anpassung.
Somit können auch Silentfetischisten glücklich gestimmt werden, vor allem wenn man da noch mit den Spannungen hantiert und diese je nach dem anpasst, ist die 290 schon eine sehr gute Karte.
Ist halt auf GTX 970/290X Niveau und für einen Preis von nur 259€ (PCS+), inklusiver 4 Games (Mindfactory), ist dies unschlagbar.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Dezember 2014)

Kann man bei der Hardware PCS+ oder der Vapor-X die Spannung frei anpassen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja kann man.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Dezember 2014)

Auch einfach per MSI Afterburner ohne BIOS Mod?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja auch da. BIOS Mod gibt es noch nicht für Hawaii.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Dezember 2014)

Echt nicht? Also nix mit Spannung, Takt und Lüfterkurve dauerhaft fixieren?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Dezember 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Echt nicht? Also nix mit Spannung, Takt und Lüfterkurve dauerhaft fixieren?


Nein.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar, per Software ist aber auch super. Danke dir.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Dezember 2014)

Kein Problem. 
Naja ich bevorzuge zwar einen BIOS Mod, aber leider gibts ja noch keinen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Dezember 2014)

Bei der 7950 gibts welche, funktionieren bei der Gigabyte Windforce aber nicht so richtig, also ist die Spannung gelockt. Das ist noch nerviger.^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Dezember 2014)

Dann nimm ein BIOS ohne Lock, modifieziere es und pflasters auf die 7950.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Dezember 2014)

Alles schon gemacht, hab auch nen Thread dazu erstellt, keine wirkliche Lösung.. Gibt BIOS mit niedriger Spannung, die ist dann aber zu niedrig. Ich werd wohl auf ne 290 umsteigen wenns die nächste Generation gibt.^^


----------



## Roundy (29. Dezember 2014)

dann würd ich mir ersmal die neue gen angucken... wenn die wirklich so viel leistung wie versprochen wurde mit bringt ist das ne echte alternative.. vorausgesetzt der preis stimmt.
Gruß


----------



## Murenius (29. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> 2 oder mehr Monitore dran? Dann ja. Nervt, aber geht nicht anders. Habe genau aus dem Grund den Zweiten an der Prozessorgrafik...



Nein habe nur einen einzigen Monitor dran :/


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kein Problem.
> Naja ich bevorzuge zwar einen BIOS Mod, aber leider gibts ja noch keinen.



Wiso dauert das denn so lange 
Das wäre so ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk gewesen
Kann sich da nicht mal wer drum kümmern


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Dezember 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Wiso dauert das denn so lange
> Das wäre so ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk gewesen
> Kann sich da nicht mal wer drum kümmern


Wenn ich es _könnte_, _hätte_ ich es schon erledigt. 

*Kann mal bitte einer von Euch Folgendes probieren? *Bei BF4 auf einen vollem 64er Server gehen und bei der Grafik alles bis zum Anschlag hoch drehen und dann 3200x1800 mit 200% Resolutionscan durchführen? Bei mir kommt da eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn ich es _könnte_, _hätte_ ich es schon erledigt.
> 
> *Kann mal bitte einer von Euch Folgendes probieren? *Bei BF4 auf einen vollem 64er Server gehen und bei der Grafik alles bis zum Anschlag hoch drehen und dann 3200x1800 mit 200% Resolutionscan durchführen? Bei mir kommt da eine Fehlermeldung.


Musst du auch immer so übertreiben [emoji6]


----------



## S754 (29. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> *Kann mal bitte einer von Euch Folgendes probieren? *Bei BF4 auf einen vollem 64er Server gehen und bei der Grafik alles bis zum Anschlag hoch drehen und dann 3200x1800 mit 200% Resolutionscan durchführen? Bei mir kommt da eine Fehlermeldung.



Habs ausprobiert. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung, ich hab dann nur noch 1 FPS


----------



## Thaiminater (30. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute lohnt es sich auf die m390 zu warten wenn man bis Juni nen Laptop brauch ?
Gruß


----------



## S754 (30. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du den Laptop erst im Juni brauchst, dann lohnt sich das warten immer. Man kauft Hardware nicht auf "Vorrat", sondern 1-3 Wochen vor Gebrauch.


----------



## ebastler (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich bräuchte jetzt schon nen neuen Laptop, weil der alte den Akku platt hat, und ich einem 8 Jahre alten Notebook keinen Akku kaufen will, und warte trotzdem noch auf Broadwell


----------



## beren2707 (30. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> *Kann mal bitte einer von Euch Folgendes probieren? *Bei BF4 auf einen vollem 64er Server gehen und bei der Grafik alles bis zum Anschlag hoch drehen und dann 3200x1800 mit 200% Resolutionscan durchführen? Bei mir kommt da eine Fehlermeldung.


Totalüberlastung der Karte und des Videospeichers, ist eine einzige Standbilderfolge. MMn aber auch logisch. 1920x1080 entspricht ~2MP. 3200x1800 entspricht bereits 5,76 MP, also der ~2,78x Pixelzahl von 1080p. 6400x3600 schießt mit ~23MP einfach den Vogel ab, da hat in BF4 keine Karte eine Chance, das ist ebenfalls die ~2,7x Auflösung im Vergleich zu UHD (~8,3MP).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Dezember 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Musst du auch immer so übertreiben [emoji6]


Ist ja nur spielerei.  Und ich wollte Screenshoots machen.. 


S754 schrieb:


> Habs ausprobiert. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung, ich hab dann nur noch 1 FPS


Ok danke. Da wir wohl was bei mir nicht stimmen. 


beren2707 schrieb:


> Totalüberlastung der Karte und des Videospeichers, ist eine einzige Standbilderfolge. MMn aber auch logisch. 1920x1080 entspricht ~2MP. 3200x1800 entspricht bereits 5,76 MP, also der ~2,78x Pixelzahl von 1080p. 6400x3600 schießt mit ~23MP einfach den Vogel ab, da hat in BF4 keine Karte eine Chance, das ist ebenfalls die ~2,7x Auflösung im Vergleich zu UHD (~8,3MP).


Das die Karte da nix mehr zu lachen hat, war mir klar, aber ich will Screenshots..


----------



## beren2707 (30. Dezember 2014)

Also, mit 3200x1800 (~50 FPS und ~3,6 GiB Videospeicher belegt) schauts in einem stark vergrößerten Teil so aus (Rolltreppen Metro):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit 200% Skalierung (~2 FPS und überlaufendem Speicher):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die vollständigen Screenshots haben ~7MB, müsste ich also anderweitig hochladen.


----------



## Roundy (30. Dezember 2014)

moin leute  ich meld mich dann auch mal wieder, hoffe ihr hattet alle schöne feiertage 
Ich bin jetzt schon seit nen paar tagen dran Dragon Age Inquisition in angriff zu nehmen, und wollte es eigentlich mit DS daddeln, allerdings gehen mir dann bei wqhd die fps zu sehr in die knie (bei allem auf ultra außer schatten auf hoch) und so ists bei 2x MSAA geblieben... mit was zockt ihr so?
Gruß


----------



## Euda (30. Dezember 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Also, mit 3200x1800 (~50 FPS und ~3,6 GiB Videospeicher belegt) schauts in einem stark vergrößerten Teil so aus (Rolltreppen Metro):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn meine Augen mich nicht täuschen, haut der Resolution-Scale-Slider zusätzlich zu OGSSAA nochmal 'nen Nachschärfungsfilter raus, sodass die erwünscht glättende Wirkung nicht in allen Fällen höher, verglichen mit der nativen Auflösung und 4xMSAA, ist. Mir selbst ist ein überschärftes Downsampling allerdings lieber, als dank qualitätslosem Hardware-Resampling unscharfe DS-Plörre wie ich etwa mit meinen 3200x1350 erhalte. Bilinear Scaling ist mir in der Regel zu unscharf.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2014)

Also, ich möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, aber auch nicht die über 1000 Seiten hier durchlesen    und hab ne Frage:

Ich hab die Asus R9 290 in der OC-Version. Ich WEISS, dass die R9 290 ohne Gefahr auch 94-95 Grad haben "darf". Ich wundere mich aber trotzdem, dass meine Asus mit dem an sich doch recht guten Kühler bei Spielen wie Mordors Schatten oft eine ganze Weile auf 91 Grad bleibt. Ist das normal, oder wurde der Kühler vlt. ab Werkt schludrig montiert? Der Witz an der Sache ist nebenbei gesagt auch, dass auch ein schnellerer Lüfterspeed nicht hilft - ich kann mit leisen nur 40% spielen oder auch mit deutlich hörbaren 50-60% (über 1200 U/Min): die Temps sind immer so bei 88-91 Grad. 

Bei wenig aufwendigen Spielen ist die Karte btw mit nur 30% Lüfterspeed bei 60 Grad (PES 2015 z.B.), d.h. es ist auf keinen Fall ein sogar defekter Kühler oder so.

Ich hatte an sich gehofft, dass ich wie bei meiner alten Gigabyte 7950 selbst mit leisen 40% die Karte 10-15 Grad unter der kritischen Grenze halten kann...  die war bei maximal 70 Grad mit 40-44% Drehzahl, was im Vergleich zum IDLE fast gleichlaut bzw. gleichleise war. Ist die Asus R9 290 ganz einfach nicht sooo dolle, was einen leisen Betrieb angeht? Oder kann es sein, dass es auch daran liegt, dass ich vorne im PC keinen Lüfter habe? Ich hatte den abgesteckt, da der vorverbaute zu laut war, und hab dafür nur einen seitlichen langsamen 140mm drin. Und hinten natürlich noch einen


----------



## beren2707 (31. Dezember 2014)

Das DCII Custom-Design der R9 290 ist mMn insgesamt unterdurchschnittlich, da die bisweilen bescheidenen Werte zusätzlich recht inkonsistent sind. Beim einen User bleibt sie halbwegs kühl und leise, beim nächsten geht sie auf ~90-94°C; auch das Gehäuse scheint eine große Rolle zu spielen, viel Frischluft soll u. U. helfen. In manchen Tests schneidet sie auch (unerklärlicherweise) sehr gut ab. Es ändert jedoch nichts daran, dass Tri-X, PCS+ und Vapor-X im Normalfall sowohl leiser als auch kühler sind.
Weil bei dir (deutlich) höhere Drehzahlen keinen Unterschied ausmachen, tippe ich frei raus auf eine unzureichende Belüftung der Karte im Gehäuse.

In Shadow of Mordor wird die 290 aber eh etwas heißer als in anderen Spielen (dank internem DS und maximaler Auslastung des Videospeichers wegen extra hochaufgelöster Texturen), ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## grildum (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin ehrlich gesagt ein kompletter Anfänger wenn es um das Thema Grafikkarte oder PC-Einbau im Allgemeinen geht. Deshalb würde ich gerne diesen Thread nutzen, um zu fragen, ob ihr mir dieses Modell uneingeschränkt empfehlen könnt: 
8585207 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe

Momentane Grafikkarte: ASUS EAH6950 DCII 2GB
Prozessor: i5-2400
Mainboard: AsRock H61 iCafe (Passt diese Grafikkarte auf dieses Mainboard?)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB RAM
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W

Momentan ist mein PC nur noch eine lahme Krücke. Spiele wie BF4 laufen nur noch mit knapp 25-30 FPS auf mittleren Einstellungen, bei aktivierten AA stürzt das Spiel sogar ab. Weitere Games, die ich momentan spiele: CIV5, ROME 2, ARMA 2/DayZ, ARMA 3

Also, gibt es wohlmöglich noch bessere Alternativen oder ist diese Grafikkarte uneingeschränkt empfehlbar und passt diese dann auch auf das Mainboard? 

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, aber auch nicht die über 1000 Seiten hier durchlesen    und hab ne Frage:
> 
> Ich hab die Asus R9 290 in der OC-Version. Ich WEISS, dass die R9 290 ohne Gefahr auch 94-95 Grad haben "darf". Ich wundere mich aber trotzdem, dass meine Asus mit dem an sich doch recht guten Kühler bei Spielen wie Mordors Schatten oft eine ganze Weile auf 91 Grad bleibt. Ist das normal, oder wurde der Kühler vlt. ab Werkt schludrig montiert? Der Witz an der Sache ist nebenbei gesagt auch, dass auch ein schnellerer Lüfterspeed nicht hilft - ich kann mit leisen nur 40% spielen oder auch mit deutlich hörbaren 50-60% (über 1200 U/Min): die Temps sind immer so bei 88-91 Grad.
> 
> ...


Wie beren2707 schon sgate, der Kühler ist nicht so der "Burner". Könntest du bitte mal ein Foto vom Innenraum deines Computers mit offener Seitenwand machen?


beren2707 schrieb:


> Das DCII Custom-Design der R9 290 ist mMn insgesamt unterdurchschnittlich, da die bisweilen bescheidenen Werte zusätzlich recht inkonsistent sind. Beim einen User bleibt sie halbwegs kühl und leise, beim nächsten geht sie auf ~90-94°C; auch das Gehäuse scheint eine große Rolle zu spielen, viel Frischluft soll u. U. helfen. In manchen Tests schneidet sie auch (unerklärlicherweise) sehr gut ab. Es ändert jedoch nichts daran, dass Tri-X, PCS+ und Vapor-X im Normalfall sowohl leiser als auch kühler sind.
> Weil bei dir (deutlich) höhere Drehzahlen keinen Unterschied ausmachen, tippe ich frei raus auf eine unzureichende Belüftung der Karte im Gehäuse.
> 
> In Shadow of Mordor wird die 290 aber eh etwas heißer als in anderen Spielen (dank internem DS und maximaler Auslastung des Videospeichers wegen extra hochaufgelöster Texturen), ist bei mir auch so.


Gab es bei der Asus nicht sogar 2 Kühlerversionen? Die hatten doch am Anfang gepfuscht genau so wie Gigabyte. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die Karte unterschiedlich in den ganzen Tests weg kommt.  Grundsätzlich ist Frischluft immer gut und eine guter Kühler, aber trotzdem ist es nicht normal, dass die Karte bei unterschiedlicher Lüfterlast gleiche Temperaturen liefert.


grildum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin ehrlich gesagt ein kompletter Anfänger wenn es um das Thema Grafikkarte oder PC-Einbau im Allgemeinen geht. Deshalb würde ich gerne diesen Thread nutzen, um zu fragen, ob ihr mir dieses Modell uneingeschränkt empfehlen könnt:
> 8585207 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe
> ...


Passt ohne Probleme. Kommt eher auf die Gehäusegröße an.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Dezember 2014)

@grildum:
Die Vapor-X ist eine super Karte, das mMn beste Custom-Design ; Alternativen wären die Tri-X oder die PCS+ (von der P/L her sehr zu empfehlen), die jedoch insgesamt nicht herankommen.
Die Vapor-X ist mit 30,5cm recht lang, passt die auch in dein Gehäuse?


----------



## grildum (31. Dezember 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> @grildum:
> Die Vapor-X ist eine super Karte, das mMn beste Custom-Design ; Alternativen wären die Tri-X oder die PCS+, die jedoch insgesamt nicht herankommen.
> Die Vapor-X ist mit 30,5cm recht lang, passt die auch in dein Gehäuse?



Danke an euch für die schnellen Antworten. Es fällt einem Ahnungslosen wie z.B. mir nicht immer leicht, sich durch diesen Dschungel an Grafikkarten durchzuwühlen und gerade bei 300€ bin ich schon sehr vorsichtig, was ich mir da nun in meinen PC schraube. Zu der Größe, momentan passt meine jetzige/oben angegebene Karte ohne Probleme in das Gehäuse, obwohl sie ja auch ein ganz schön großes Gerät ist. Auf den ganzen Internetseiten ist auch nicht immer sofort ersichtlich, wie groß meine jetzige Karte ist und wie groß die anvisierte R9 290...Habe ein No-Name Gehäuse, die Maße rauszufinden fällt da auch eher schwer. Primär ging es mir aber um die Qualität der Karte und ob man wohlmöglich im ähnlichen Preissegment nicht doch noch etwas besseres findet und ob sie gegebenenfalls auch auf das Mainboard passt.


----------



## BertB (31. Dezember 2014)

vapor x gilt als die beste 290,

habe selbst ne pcs+, finde die sehr gut,
61585 - 4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

~40€ weniger,

schwer zu sagen, ob der aufpreis lohnt,
muss man am eigenen geldbeutel festmachen

viel schlechter ist die auf keinen fall


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ihr vergesst immer noch die CLUB 3D RoyalAce
Kommt nicht bald was von AMD werde ich mir wohl diese R9 290 CLUB3D RoylAce, auch  fuer mein betagtes Gehauese holen
Nach 3 Stueck R9 290 Turboduo gebe ich CLUB3D die Chance, bestelle aber bei Amazon, zwecks Rueckhgaberecht.

Hier meine Gehause:
Club3d r290 RoyalAce - Pagina 3 - Hardware Upgrade Forum
Vorderer Luefter ist nun richtig montiert und Kabelsalat beseitigt, 
zudem ein Neues BQ Straight Power E9 580 Watt NT montiert!

Video zur CLUB3D RoyalAce R9 290
Verabrbeitung sieht echt gut aus, auf den ersten Blick sozusagen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3s4KbT9d4I


----------



## Performer81 (31. Dezember 2014)

DU hast ja immernoch die Hasenkiste.


----------



## BertB (31. Dezember 2014)

die ist aber quasi baugleich mit der pcs+ und meist teurer,

in italien vielleicht nicht,
dass weiß ich nicht


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie beren2707 schon sgate, der Kühler ist nicht so der "Burner". Könntest du bitte mal ein Foto vom Innenraum deines Computers mit offener Seitenwand machen?



auch  @Beren2707:  danke schon Mal - also, ich mache mir ja keine "Sorgen", ich sag selber immer den Leuten, die sollen bei ner R9 290 sich nicht in die Hose machen, weil die rein aufm Papier heißer werden dürfen als man es vlt gewohnt ist   ich habe mir nur gewundert. Ich hab mal testweise mit festen nur 30% Lüfterspeed gespielt: da taktet die Karte dann halt ab und an runter, weil die Temp auf 94 geht, aber nicht unter 950MHZ, wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab - d.h. an sich IST der Kühler wohl doch ganz okay.

Und bei testweise mal festen 70% Drehzahl geht die Temp nicht über 80 Grad - aber 70% Drehzahl sind unerträglich, das hört sich an, als würde ne CD im Laufwerk bei Fullspeed gelesen werden...

Ich werde mal bei Gelegenheit die Lüftung im Gehäuse angehen, denn ich war bisher zu "faul", den vorderen Lüfter zu ersetzen (ich hab einen sehr leisen und trotzdem starken 140mm-Lüfter noch auf Halde), weil ich da beim Kauf des Gehäuses den eingebauten Lüfter nervig fand und nach 5Min Rumprobiererei noch nicht rausgefunden hatte, wie man an den Lüfter rankommt, um ihn auszutauschen. Da hatte ich es dann ohne angeschlossenen Frontlüfter probiert, alles war okay mit der 7950 und meiner CPU, so dass ich es einfach so gelassen hab.   


Ich hatte halt mal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht mit einer Asus 7950: da war der Kühler wohl defekt oder ganz mies montiert, denn SOFORT nach Start von Skyrim ging der Lüfter auf 100 (!) Prozent und die Karte ging auf 90 Grad - ich hatte die dann zurückgesendet und eben eine 7950 von Gigabyte dann als Ersatz bestellt. Daher auch die Frage, ob vlt. die Qualitätskontrolle bei Asus "streut"...


----------



## BertB (31. Dezember 2014)

man liest auf jeden fall von massiven unterschieden, was die temperaturen der karte angeht


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Dezember 2014)

RoyalAce kostet in Italien 261 Euro
die 8GB RoyalAce R9 290X um die 367 Euro...

Nur eben bei Amazon bedeutend mehr...
deshalb muss ich eben ein Angebot bei Amazon.it abwarten!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> man liest auf jeden fall von massiven unterschieden, was die temperaturen der karte angeht



Also, vlt. ist der Kühler ja echt so gebaut, dass die Richtung der Zuluft vom Gehäuse eine große Rolle spielt und je nach Gehäuse und Belüftung schnell mal 10 Grad mehr oder weniger zustande kommen bzw. beim einen 55% Drehzahl nötig sind und beim anderen nur 45% reichen für unter 90 Grad  - dazu kommt noch, dass vlt nicht alle "merken", ob sie nun die OC-Version haben oder nicht - oder aber die Qualität streut einfach nur.

So oder so: ich hab effektiv nur 230€ bezahlt wegen einer aktuellen Cashbackaktion von Asus - da würde ich auch in Kauf nehmen, wenn die Karte doch ab und an mal auf 50% drehen muss, um nicht über 90-91 Grad zu kommen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Dezember 2014)

Guten Rutsch euch allen


----------



## ebastler (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes Neues!


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Januar 2015)

Auch meinerseits einen GUTEN Rutsch und die Besten Glueckwuenche fuers Jahr 2015
und dass die Neuen AMD Karten ENDLICH kommen duerfen!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, vlt. ist der Kühler ja echt so gebaut, dass die Richtung der Zuluft vom Gehäuse eine große Rolle spielt und je nach Gehäuse und Belüftung schnell mal 10 Grad mehr oder weniger zustande kommen bzw. beim einen 55% Drehzahl nötig sind und beim anderen nur 45% reichen für unter 90 Grad  - dazu kommt noch, dass vlt nicht alle "merken", ob sie nun die OC-Version haben oder nicht - oder aber die Qualität streut einfach nur.
> 
> So oder so: ich hab effektiv nur 230€ bezahlt wegen einer aktuellen Cashbackaktion von Asus - da würde ich auch in Kauf nehmen, wenn die Karte doch ab und an mal auf 50% drehen muss, um nicht über 90-91 Grad zu kommen


Jo leider ist der DcII kühler auf der 290 nicht so der burner [emoji19] 

Die besten sind halt pcs trix varporx....

Übrigens läuft meine vaporx schon swig nur auf 980/1250mhz Bei meinen min umdrehungen der vaporx , also 20% und sie hat die 74 Grad noch nicht überschritten bei stickigen 25grad Raum temp und Heizungs Luft [emoji6]


Haste schon mal versucht die Spannung zu senken? Das kann Wunder bewirken


----------



## ebastler (1. Januar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Auch meinerseits einen GUTEN Rutsch und die Besten Glueckwuenche fuers Jahr 2015
> und dass die Neuen AMD Karten ENDLICH kommen duerfen!


Also meine 290X ist auf 1100/1450 ingame so gut wie lautlos, und schön kühl, und hält mir jedes meiner spiele >60fps. Ich brauche so schnell keine Neue


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Januar 2015)

Auch von meiner Seite Happy 2015.
Und ja, her mit den neuen Karten, die 290 will in Rente. Meine überhaupt, die zickt nicht, fiept nicht, macht 1 GHZ Core Takt mit 1,075 und läuft so unauffällig das es schon langweilig ist.


----------



## Roundy (1. Januar 2015)

Auch von mir noch ein gutes schönes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2015 
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (2. Januar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo leider ist der DcII kühler auf der 290 nicht so der burner [emoji19]
> 
> Die besten sind halt pcs trix varporx....
> 
> ...



An alle noch ein gutes neues Jahr!
Neue GPU brauch man zwar aktuell eher nicht, dank 1,2 GHz @ 50° und keinem Lüfter im System über 600 RPM 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch bin ich froh wenn man, vielleicht zu Ostern wieder etwas neues ausprobieren kann!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> An alle noch ein gutes neues Jahr!
> Neue GPU brauch man zwar aktuell eher nicht, dank 1,2 GHz @ 50° und keinem Lüfter im System über 600 RPM
> 
> 
> ...


Wakü sei dank [emoji2] 

Mit 50 Grad und 1 ,2 Grad kann ich mit lukü kann ich nicht dienen[emoji6] 

Meine GH Luffis drehen auch Max @600u/min.....und die vaporx mit 20-25% ist auch lautlos @Last....bei Max 75grad.....und das mit Heizungs Luft im Mini Büro.....wird schnell sehr stickig nach langen zocken[emoji16]


----------



## Duvar (2. Januar 2015)

Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass seine 290X brutalst übertaktet ist 
Wie leise seine Wasserkühlung wohl ist?


----------



## ebastler (2. Januar 2015)

Meine gurkt momentan bei 1100/1450 rum, +12mV (entspricht <1.1V). Das Coil Buzzing ist lauter als die Lüfter, und mit KHs auf nicht hörbar im offenen Aufbau. Passt.


----------



## Duvar (2. Januar 2015)

Hab in der letzten Zeit mal bissl was in meine Luftkühlung investiert, mal sehen wie das Ganze ausschauen wird am Ende.
Vllt hättet ihr noch ein paar Tips für mich, wie ich das Ganze von der Konstellation her anstellen soll http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...optimal-anordnen-fuer-beste-temperaturen.html


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Januar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie leise seine Wasserkühlung wohl ist?


Ich denke mal ganz akzeptabel.  Hier mal die Lautstärke meines Computers. Von _0:05-0:11 _ist das Mikro (S2 Plus [Das Rauschen ist durch das Handy]) direkt an den Lüftern. Davor und danach genau auf Sitzhöhe bzw Höhe meines Kopfes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (2. Januar 2015)

Ich höre es mir mal später an, hab grad mein Kopfhörer im Schlafzimmer am Laptop und hier keine Boxen (ausser Monitorsound Crap).
So viele Lüfter neben einem ist das net hörbar, oder drehen die nur mit 300 RPM 
Hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht 600€ zu investieren für ein Mora Setup...
Nun habe ich aber erstmal die Luftlösung bissl verbessert bei mir und ich denke, sobald die neuen Grafikkarten mit verringerter TDP und gutem Kühler erscheinen, ist eine Wasserkühlung nicht zwingend notwendig für ordentliche Leistung.
Mal sehen was die nächsten Karten bald verballern und wie heiß/laut die werden.


----------



## derneuemann (2. Januar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass seine 290X brutalst übertaktet ist
> Wie leise seine Wasserkühlung wohl ist?


Extrem Leise, nutze eine Laing DDC 3.25 PWM auf 2000 RPM geregelt mit phobya Metalldeckel + Shoggy, dazu laufen bei 23° Raumtemperatur die Lüfter auf dem MoRa 3 mit gerade mal 400 bis 500 RPM... Würde noch weniger gehen, machen die Lüfter aber nicht mit. 
1180 läuft mit +100mV und Omega Treiber Absolut stabil. ( Schade nur, vor dem Omega Treiber gingen mit +100 schon 1220MHz) Vielleicht schaue ich irgendwann mal ob ich mit Trixx und mehhr als 100mV weiter komme.
Wenn ich die Lüfter mit 1000RPM laufen lasse kommt die 290X nicht über 46° Chip und 53° Wandler, also Luft wäre noch...

Ich höre es mir mal später an, hab grad mein Kopfhörer im Schlafzimmer am Laptop und hier keine Boxen (ausser Monitorsound Crap).
 So viele Lüfter neben einem ist das net hörbar, oder drehen die nur mit 300 RPM 
 Hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht 600€ zu investieren für ein Mora Setup...
 Nun habe ich aber erstmal die Luftlösung bissl verbessert bei mir und ich denke, sobald die neuen Grafikkarten mit verringerter TDP und gutem Kühler erscheinen, ist eine Wasserkühlung nicht zwingend notwendig für ordentliche Leistung.
 Mal sehen was die nächsten Karten bald verballern und wie heiß/laut die werden. 

Also notwendig ist Garnichts! Der Referenzlüfter hat bei mir auch gut funktioniert. Aber Spaß macht es halt. Das das Ding gerade neben mir steht ist mehr dem zu kleinen Schreibtisch geschuldet.  Ich wollte die nächsten Monate umziehen und mir dann als erstes ein schicken, großen Schreibtisch gönnen. 
Es wird immer Karten mit einem Verbrauch um 250W geben, auch in Zukunft! Mit ordentlich OC kann man sogar von einem Nutzen bei einer Wakü sprechen.

Solange nicht gezockt wird stehen alle Lüfter!


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Januar 2015)

hi, wie kriegt man mit ner 290x beim downsampling die schwarzen balken im spiel weg? habe gpu herunterskalierung und bild auf vollbildgrösse skalieren aktiviert, sowie overscan. trotzdem habe ich im spiel immer schwarze balken. 

mfg


----------



## Roundy (2. Januar 2015)

DS mit deinem Seitenverhältnis?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Januar 2015)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> hi, wie kriegt man mit ner 290x beim downsampling die schwarzen balken im spiel weg? habe gpu herunterskalierung und bild auf vollbildgrösse skalieren aktiviert, sowie overscan. trotzdem habe ich im spiel immer schwarze balken.
> 
> mfg


Monitor und Auflösung (DS) bitte angeben.


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Januar 2015)

sry  habe ich vergessen, also normale auflösung ist 1920x1080 und ich möchte wieder in 2560x1440 spielen. monitor ist ein samsung s27c590h im verhältnis 16-8. hatte ihc bis gestern auch noch alles gut am laufen, aber  nach nem biosflash und treiber installation habe ich nun immer die schwarzen balken. habe auch noch den 18 zoll gaba monitor als zweitmonitor dran per dvi, ist aber nur zum desktop anzeigen und nicht zum zocken.

mfg


----------



## Roundy (2. Januar 2015)

16:8 
gibbet das überhaupt?
also eigentlich sollte wqhd gehen, klappt bei mir auch..
Gruß


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Januar 2015)

ich meinte natülich 16-9. ja ging ja vor der treiber neuinstallation bei mir auch , nur jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## MF1990 (2. Januar 2015)

Mal ne Frage in den Thread ich hab nen FX 8350 und will auf ne R9 290 aufrüsten, reicht mein Be quiet 530 Watt Netzteil dafür aus oder brauch ich ein stärkeres


----------



## ebastler (3. Januar 2015)

MF1990 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in den Thread ich hab nen FX 8350 und will auf ne R9 290 aufrüsten, reicht mein Be quiet 530 Watt Netzteil dafür aus oder brauch ich ein stärkeres



Hängt davon ab, welches... Ich spiele mit einer 4670K mit OC und einer 290X, und komme selbst mit Prime + Heaven nicht auf die 480W meines Netzteils.


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. Januar 2015)

Sollte reichen, wenn du die CPU nicht übertakten willst 
Die R9 290 kannst du schon übertakten


----------



## MF1990 (3. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Info ^^


----------



## MF1990 (3. Januar 2015)

Noch ne Frage welche 290 würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn die länge max 290 mm beträgt?


----------



## DARPA (3. Januar 2015)

Hi Folks!

So inzwischen hab ich eine neue 290 Vapor eingebaut und der Rechner läuft wieder. Bis jetzt keine Beanstandungen  *klopf ^3* 

Ich hoffe jetzt hab ich erstmal ne Weile meine Ruhe. 
Und das dickste, die Karte ist unlocked


----------



## Roundy (3. Januar 2015)

MF1990 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage welche 290 würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn die länge max 290 mm beträgt?



Nen Hammer und ne 290 PCS+...
Den halben zentimeter bekommst auch noch hin..
Gruß


----------



## MF1990 (3. Januar 2015)

Nur um sicher zu gehen du meinst die hier richtig ?

61585 - 4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Roundy (3. Januar 2015)

genau... hab sie selber, ist 29,5cm lang (vllt auch ,6 )
mach mal nen bild vom gehäuse, welches ist es?
Gruß


----------



## MF1990 (3. Januar 2015)

ist ein Zalman Z11. Ich mach später vlt ein Bild und mess es aus laut Zalman bis max 290mm


----------



## MF1990 (3. Januar 2015)

Sieht man mal von meiner bescheidenden Verkabelung und der schlechten Qualität des Bildes ab glaub ich kaum das ich da ne 29,5 cm Karte reinbekomme. Ich hab im Moment ne 760 GTX Jetstream drin die 24,5 cm lang ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (3. Januar 2015)

Also, ich hab mir mal einen Gelid Icy Vision Rev. 2 besorgt und montiert. Die Temps sind sehr gut. 10-15°C niedriger als mit dem Windforce 3X. Allerdings habe ich ein Problem. Und zwar Heaven Bench stürzt mir ab. Es scheint so, wenn die Temperatur von VRM1 über 90°C steigt, dass dann die Karte instabil wird. Unter BF4 läuft die Karte stabil. Da liegt die VRM1 Temperatur bei ca. 70°C. Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Januar 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> So inzwischen hab ich eine neue 290 Vapor eingebaut und der Rechner läuft wieder. Bis jetzt keine Beanstandungen  *klopf ^3*
> 
> ...


Echt zur 290x geflasht?


----------



## DARPA (4. Januar 2015)

Jap, lucky pick


----------



## Roundy (4. Januar 2015)

glückwunsch  
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2015)

Geil.....ich glaube ich versuche es auch mal demnächst


----------



## Fazzi (4. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute kurze Frage: ist die zu empfehlen ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder würdet ihr eher zur pcs+ greifen? Hab gesehen, dass es bei ASUS 30€ Cashback gibt und deswegen komme ich gerade etwas in Versuchung


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2015)

Nimm die pcs


----------



## Roundy (4. Januar 2015)

ganz klar die pcs, deutlich besser.
Gruß


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Januar 2015)

PCS, sofern die Vaporisier nicht verfügbar ist.
Die Asus kann entweder leise (und dann wird der Takt nicht gehalten) oder laut (dafür wird der Takt gehalten).

Wäre für mich persönlich keine Option.


----------



## Fazzi (4. Januar 2015)

Ok vielen Dank, also die Cashback-Aktion schnell wieder vergessen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Dr. med iziner (4. Januar 2015)

Ist VRM1 der lange Bereich am Ende der Karte und VRM2 links am Displayport oder ist das umgekehrt? Ich habe dazu widersprüchliche Angaben im Netz gefunden.


----------



## Euda (4. Januar 2015)

Ich meine, dass VRM1 der lange Bereich nahe der Stromversorgung ist. Wird bei mir @ Stock deutlich kühler als VRM2, da ich die darauf geklebten Kühlbausteine besser verklebt hab und davor der 80mm Arctic-Lüfter rotiert. Das Bild ändert sich, wenn ich übertakte, denn dann wird der VRM1 deutlich hitziger als Nr. 2 --aufgrund mehr Hitzequellen in der Gegend, vielleicht höherer Last? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## ebastler (4. Januar 2015)

VRM1 versorgt die GPU selbst. Beim Takten steigt der Stromhunger an, und damit auch die Last am VRM. VRM2 versorgt entweder den VRAM oder die Auxiliary Voltage. Eine Last, die sich mit OC nicht übermäßig ändert, jedenfalls.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Januar 2015)

VRM 1 sind die 3 links neben der GPU und VRM 2 sind die rechts.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2015)

VRM1 ist die lange Reihe, VRM2 sitz oben nahe den Bildschirmports.


----------



## ebastler (5. Januar 2015)

Stimmt. VRM1 sind die lange Reihe nahe  an den 6+8Pin.


----------



## DARPA (5. Januar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Geil.....ich glaube ich versuche es auch mal demnächst



Einfach testen. Entweder es geht oder nicht.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass Hawaiinfo bei meiner Karte richtig lag.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Januar 2015)

Als Kühlerwechsler weiß man eh schnell, was Sache ist; entweder steht "2000" oder "2020" auf dem Rahmen um die GPU; sieht bei mir z. B. (leider) so aus:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wobei ich persönlich angesichts solcher Postings trotzdem einen Flashversuch wagen werde, das Dual-BIOS fängt einen ja notfalls auf.


----------



## Performer81 (5. Januar 2015)

was hawaiiinfo anzeigt ist schon zuverlässig, was auf dem Rahmen steht nicht wirklich was ich so mitbekommen hab.


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo alle miteinander, ich habe am Freitag eine gebrauche Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ hier im Forum erstanden (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...290-pcs-mit-garantie-vom-nov.html#post7061717), heute ist das gute Stück dann eingebaut worden.

Und jetzt erzähle ich euch mal von meinem Leidensweg: Vor dem Generationswechsel wurde artig der Catalyst 11 runtergeschmissen, 14.12 schonmal runtergeladen. Dann die Karte gewechselt, natürlich alle Stecker gecheckt, und es passierte: Nichts. Schwarzer Bildschirm, PC und Grafikkarte laufen, kein Signal am Monitor. Die Alte funktionierte jederzeit tadellos, und tut es noch immer.
Okay, also erstmal Mainboard BIOS-Update. Gesagt getan, Dezember 2014 BIOS drauf (das alte war von 2011), müsste ja jetzt gehen. Denkste, gleiches Schauspiel.
Also CMOS Batterie 15 Minuten raus und Registry bereinigt. Gleiches Problem. Ich, inzwischen etwas erzürnt und verzweifelt, hab also Windows neu installiert. JETZT MÜSSTE ES DOCH GEHEN! Nope, gleiches Problem.

Mein PC kriegt einfach kein Signal, und wenn ich richtig zugehört habe kommt er auch nicht zum Booten, denn die Windows-Melodie erklingt nicht. Das Mainboard gibt leider keinen Fehlercode aus, und so bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Was sagen die Experten? Was kann ich noch tun?

Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit die Karte an anderen Rechnern zu testen, da der Rest der Familie auf nem Apple-Trip ist und keiner in meinem Freundeskreis ein ausreichend starkes Netzteil besitzt.


----------



## Roundy (5. Januar 2015)

Igpu deaktivieren?
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (5. Januar 2015)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander, ich habe am Freitag eine gebrauche Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ hier im Forum erstanden (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...290-pcs-mit-garantie-vom-nov.html#post7061717), heute ist das gute Stück dann eingebaut worden.
> 
> Und jetzt erzähle ich euch mal von meinem Leidensweg: Vor dem Generationswechsel wurde artig der Catalyst 11 runtergeschmissen, 14.12 schonmal runtergeladen. Dann die Karte gewechselt, natürlich alle Stecker gecheckt, und es passierte: Nichts. Schwarzer Bildschirm, PC und Grafikkarte laufen, kein Signal am Monitor. Die Alte funktionierte jederzeit tadellos, und tut es noch immer.
> Okay, also erstmal Mainboard BIOS-Update. Gesagt getan, Dezember 2014 BIOS drauf (das alte war von 2011), müsste ja jetzt gehen. Denkste, gleiches Schauspiel.
> ...



Mal Biosschalter auf Karte umgelegt oder anderen DVi Port benutzt?


----------



## criss vaughn (5. Januar 2015)

Ich würde auch entweder 

A) Noch einmal die IGPU überprüfen, wobei diese nicht der Fehler sein dürfte, da deine alte Karte ja auch erkannt wird^^
B) Den BIOS-Schalter der Karte einmal bemühen
C) Falls du DVi nutzt, einen anderen Port testen

Welches NT nutzt du? Falls es nicht unterirdisch schlecht sein sollte, solltest du wenigstens Booten können  Ansonsten könntest du natürlich einen anderen PCI-E-Slot testen, aber wäre dieser defekt, könnte auch deine alte Karte in diesem nicht arbeiten .. von daher bleibt nur das Naheliegendste: Die Karte ist defekt^^


----------



## derneuemann (5. Januar 2015)

Moin alle zusammen,
hat einer von euch mal FarCry 3 durch gespielt? Komischer Weise fällt manchmal, kurzzeitig die Auslastung meiner GPU stark ab und es ruckelt minimal. Zum Beispiel, im späteren Spielverlauf im Basislager, beim verlassen der Hütte. 

Eigentlich würde ich ein CPU Limit vermuten, aber das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein bei einem I7 3820 und 4,3GHz. Alle andern Spiele laufen anstandslos! 

Ich nutze den Omega Treiber.
Settings der GPU sind 1090MHz bei 0mV Offset, Powertune 0%, 1365MHz Speichertakt, Temperatur unter Last unter GPU 50° VRM 1  53°, VRM2  33°. 

Auch CPU und MB werden ausreichend gekühlt, also CPU auch unter 50° und CPU VRM unter 60°.
Ist das eventuell normal bei FarCry 3?


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. Januar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich würde auch entweder
> 
> A) Noch einmal die IGPU überprüfen, wobei diese nicht der Fehler sein dürfte, da deine alte Karte ja auch erkannt wird^^
> B) Den BIOS-Schalter der Karte einmal bemühen
> ...



Auf meinem MSI kann ich die iGPU leider nicht deaktivieren, ich hab das jetzt im Gerätemanager gemacht, aber der dürfte ja erst nach erfolgreichem Boot zum Tragen kommen 

Wo befindet sich dieser BIOS Schalter? Hab nichts gesehen. Müsste ziemlich klein sein, oder? EDIT: Und in welcher Einstellung sollte er im Normalfall sein?
Ich wiederhole: Die Grafikkarte i_st mit Strom versorgt, _Lüfter laufen alle und die Status LED ist auch an. Nur ein Bild kriege ich nicht, und booten will sie auch nicht.



derneuemann schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen,
> hat einer von euch mal FarCry 3 durch gespielt? Komischer Weise fällt manchmal, kurzzeitig die Auslastung meiner GPU stark ab und es ruckelt minimal. Zum Beispiel, im späteren Spielverlauf im Basislager, beim verlassen der Hütte.
> 
> Eigentlich würde ich ein CPU Limit vermuten, aber das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein bei einem I7 3820 und 4,3GHz. Alle andern Spiele laufen anstandslos!
> ...



Hatte das gleiche Problem, probier mal den Anzeigemodus von Fullscreen auf Windowed umzustellen und dann manuell mit Alt+Enter zu maximieren, das hat das Ruckeln bei mir behoben.


----------



## criss vaughn (5. Januar 2015)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Auf meinem MSI kann ich die iGPU leider nicht deaktivieren, ich hab das jetzt im Gerätemanager gemacht, aber der dürfte ja erst nach erfolgreichem Boot zum Tragen kommen
> 
> Wo befindet sich dieser BIOS Schalter? Hab nichts gesehen. Müsste ziemlich klein sein, oder? EDIT: Und in welcher Einstellung sollte er im Normalfall sein?
> Ich wiederhole: Die Grafikkarte i_st mit Strom versorgt, _Lüfter laufen alle und die Status LED ist auch an. Nur ein Bild kriege ich nicht, und booten will sie auch nicht.
> ...



Bei der Non-X spielt die Schalterposition keine Rolle, sprich: Auf eine der beiden Einstellungen sollte die Karte booten. Da ansonsten alle mir bekannten Optionen genannt bzw. getestet wurden, bleibt in meinen Augen nur der bereits erwähnte Defekt übrig - sry


----------



## Dr. med iziner (5. Januar 2015)

Die Karte von Redbull0329 war meine. Bei mir lief so völlig Problemlos. Kein Bluescreenproblem oder sonstiges. Auch mit 2 Monitoren, einem an DVI und einem am HDMI, kein Problem. Deswegen tut es mir leid, dass Redbull0329 solche Probleme hat.

@Redbull0329 Kannst du im Bios die IGPU auf Automatisch stellen? Das musste ich bei meinem Asrock auch machen um die IGPU zu deaktivieren.

@All Sollte ich die Dioden(?) im blauen Bereich bei VRM1 auf dem Bild von Post #12908 auch mit Kühlern versehen? Im original sind die bei dem Windforce 3X mittels Wärmeleitpad mit dem Kühler verbunden.


----------



## Roundy (5. Januar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> A) Noch einmal die IGPU überprüfen, wobei diese nicht der Fehler sein dürfte, da deine alte Karte ja auch erkannt wird^^
> ^



Dachte ich eigentlich auch, aber meine erste 290 lief ohne probs mit aktiver igpu, die zweite wollte partou kein bild ausgeben..
also igpu deaktivieren und gut war... läuft bis heute fehlerfrei das teil 
Gruß


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Dachte ich eigentlich auch, aber meine erste 290 lief ohne probs mit aktiver igpu, die zweite wollte partou kein bild ausgeben..
> also igpu deaktivieren und gut war... läuft bis heute fehlerfrei das teil
> Gruß



Ja aber WO mache ich das bei meinem MSI Z68-GD65? Finde keine dementsprechende Funktion, Google auch nicht.


----------



## Roundy (5. Januar 2015)

im bios?
du must halt nur mit der igpu ohne graka booten, ansonsten bekommst ja kein bild.
wenns auch ned klappt über nen reset hast wieder n bild über die igpu.
Gruß


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> im bios?
> du must halt nur mit der igpu ohne graka booten, ansonsten bekommst ja kein bild.
> wenns auch ned klappt über nen reset hast wieder n bild über die igpu.
> Gruß



Rate mal wo ich 15 Minuten gesucht habe. Es gibt einen Unterordner IGP, aber da kann man nur Taktraten, Speichergrößen und zwischen zwei kryptischen Abkürzungen wechseln, ich guck gleich nochmal nach wie die heißen. Meine mich an PGE zu erinnern, das ist auch eingestellt.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (5. Januar 2015)

Bei mir war das unter der Option wo man die Speichergröße für die IGPU einstellt versteckt. Dort musste ich auf Automatisch stellen und dann war die IGPU bei eingebauter GraKa deaktiviert.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (8. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum bei einer VRM1-Temp. von ca. 90°C meine Karte instabil wird? Liegt das an "minderwertigen" Spawas? Ich hab mir einen VRM-Kühler gebastelt und konnte die Temp. damit um 10°C senken. Was auch Stabilität gebracht hat.


----------



## ebastler (8. Januar 2015)

Hm, meine sind bis >100° stabil, wobei ich sie selbst bei +100mV noch <100° halten kann.

Wundert mich ein Wenig. Leistungs-MOSFETs kann man üblicherweise sogar lauf Datenblatt bis 150° betreiben, bei 90° sollte da wirklich nichts zu Spinnen beginnen...


----------



## Dr. med iziner (8. Januar 2015)

Es lässt sich aber nachvollziehen, dass die Probleme mit VRM1-Temp. zusammenhängen. Mich wundert es eben auch. Vorallem da ja Gigabyte auch keine Noname-Firma ist.


----------



## derneuemann (8. Januar 2015)

Rein theoretisch könnte es sein, das der Fühler z.B. von links nach rechts gesehen etwas weiter rechts sitzt und der Kühler, etwas weiter links keinen 100 prozentigen kontakt zu den VRM´s hat. Da wo der Sensor sitz können es ja 100° sein, aber weiter links dann auch weit mehr.
Nur eine spontane Idee...


----------



## ebastler (9. Januar 2015)

Ich kann im Afterburner maximal +100mV und 1625MHz VRAM einstellen.

Stabil durch Heaven laufen +100mV, +50%PT, 1625MHz VRAM (alles maxed), und 1200MHz Core. 
Reel liegen 1.188V an.

Wie kriege ich Spannung und VRAM höher für n Bisschen Heaven-Benchen? Trixx habe ich eben deinstalliert, weil es nervt...
Geht das nur mit Trixx?

Habe ne Sapphire Ref mit Morpheus, Tri-X Bios.

So komme ich nicht über 1619 Punkte in Valley...

Window Mode ist nur an, damit ich in Ruhe nen Screen machen kann, spinnt bei Vollbild-Programmen ja gerne rum...
Beim Bench war Fullscreen an^^


----------



## etar (9. Januar 2015)

Bin mir in den Sachen nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber versuch mal im Afterburner die Einstellung "Offizielle Overclocking-Limits erweitern" gute SK Hynix Speicherbausteine schaffen auch noch 1700-1800mhz bei genug Spannung. Wobei es bei den R9 290(x) eher Sinn macht den Core Takt zu erhöhen als den Speicher.

Es gab ein Tool ich bin mir nicht Sicher obs Trixx war, damit ging ganz einfach die +200mV draufzupacken.

Man konnte die Spannung aber auch mit dem Afterburner erhöhen. Da konnte man sogar noch weit mehr draufpacken.

" To set +100mV offset:  MSIAfterburner.exe /wi6,30,8d,10 

                                                                                              /wi6,30,8d,10 = 100mV
                                                                                              /wi6,30,8d,20 = 200mV
                                                                                              /wi6,30,8d,30 = 300mV
                                                                                             /wi6,30,8d,40 = 400mV
                                                                                             /wi6,30,8d,50 = 500mV

To restore original voltage: MSIAfterburner.exe /wi6,30,8d,0 "

Hier nachzulesen: 290x/290 voltage control with MSI AB (stock bios) guide. - Overclockers UK Forums

*edit*

Ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut. Du brauchst einfach nur von deiner "MSI Afterburner.exe" eine Verknüpfung erstellen. Rechtsklick > Eigenschaften > Verknüpfung > unter Ziel den am Ende des Dateipfads ein Leerzeichen und  /wi6,30,8d,20 einfügen. 

Wenn Afternburner läuft die Verknüfung anklicken, bestätigen und schon hast ein Offset von +200mV.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Performer81 (9. Januar 2015)

Geht auch besser, du musst dir ne txt erstellen und als Afterburner.bat abspeichern mit:

CD C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner
MSIAfterburner.exe /wi6,30,8d,XX

XX-->100mv:10
            125mv:14
            150      :18
            175      :1C
            200      :20

EInfach anklicken wenn Afterburner läuft und dann nix mehr an Spannungen verändern.


----------



## etar (9. Januar 2015)

was daran besser?  Macht kein Unterscheid ob man jetzt eine Verknüpfung oder ne .txt einmal anklicken muss um die Spannung zu ändern.


----------



## Slam-It (9. Januar 2015)

Ich will hier mal schnell eine grundsätzliche Frage einwerfen, die gab es bestimmt schonmal. Mich interessieren eure Meinungen, obwohl es ein R9 290(x) only Thema ist beinhaltet mein Post auch die GTX 970 
Im Moment habe ich eine MSI r7870 TwinFrozr verbaut und es ist eine Neuanschaffung geplant.
Gespielt wird in 1080p.


-R9 290x 8GB
-GTX 970
-warten auf R9 3x0 Serie
-warten auf Nvidia Maxwell Ausbau

Mit der 8GB Variante der 290x ist man für kommende Anwendungen, Spiele und Monitor Upgrades (bzgl. Auflösung und Multi Monitoring) gerüstet.
Mit der GTX 970 hat man in 1080p locker ausreichende Leistung, weniger Stromverbrauch wie mit einer 290x was in einem späteren Betrieb in SLI von Vorteil gegenüber CF ist. Nachteil könnte "werden" dass der VRAM nur 4GB beträgt und teilweise schon jetzt ausgelastet wird.
Da ich wenn es um Neuanschaffungen geht eigentlich ein sehr ugeduldiger Mensch bin fällt das Warten auf neue Grafikkarten immer schwer  Allerdings könnte ich die 1-2 Monate bis zur R9 3x0 Serie noch abwarten.
Der Maxwell Ausbau in Form einer 980 mit größerem VRAM, einer 980ti oder Ähnlichem wird wahrscheinlich erst gegen Ende 2015 erscheinen, das kann und möchte ich meinem System zu Liebe nicht abwarten 

Ich tendiere zur Anschaffung einer R9 290x 8GB oder ich warte die neue Generation ab. Was meint ihr?

Noch die wichtigsten Specs meines Systems:
CPU:      Intel i7 4790K
RAM:     Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB DDR3 1866
MB:        MSI Z97 MPower
NT:         Corsair RM 750
GK:        MSI r7870 TwinFrozr

Gruß Slam


----------



## etar (9. Januar 2015)

Kauf dir keine 8Gb Variante außer du weist schon das du sie 100% brauchst, für hohe Auflösungen, Downsampling, Multimonitoring, etc.. Für 1920x1080 und auch für 2560x1440 reichen 4 Gb noch aus.

Man kauft Leistung wenn man sie braucht. Wenn du jetzt eine neue Karte haben willst, kauf dir eine R9 290 oder gtx 970. 4gb und Leistung haben sie beide, die R9 290 ist günstiger, die gtx 970 hat den Vorteil bei Leistungaufnahme/Kühlung.

Wenn du noch warten kannst warte einfach ab, von AMD müsste demnächst was kommen. Oder auf neue Maxwell


----------



## Ralle@ (9. Januar 2015)

Hm

aktuell überlege ich mir ein 290 Vapor X CrossFire Gespann zu holen.
Keine Ahnung wieso aber irgendwie reizen mich die Vapors. Also, bitte postet das ich es lassen soll


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2015)

Ich würde auf die R9 300er warten.....Oder wenn man nicht mehr abwarten kann , eine 290 pcs Oder vaporx.....970 ist zu teuer


----------



## Ralle@ (9. Januar 2015)

Die sollen mit Bermuda hinne machen, sonst komme ich auf total blöde Ideen.
Die kastrierten Maxwell Karten kann sich Nvidia gern behalten und den Big Maxwell bringen, ich will neue Karten. Die beiden TI´s wollen in Rente


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Januar 2015)

Das sag mal auch jemand anderen, wie mir  
In 8 Tagen bin ich wieder aus Brasilien zurueck, und dann will bestellt werden.
AMD soll sich mal beeilen, und dies nicht zu knapp!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Das sag mal auch jemand anderen, wie mir
> In 8 Tagen bin ich wieder aus Brasilien zurueck, und dann will bestellt werden.
> AMD soll sich mal beeilen, und dies nicht zu knapp!


Kauf dir erstmal ein neues case [emoji6]


----------



## Euda (9. Januar 2015)

Wurde auch fast schon schwach bei der GTX 980, weiß jedoch, dass der Leistungssprung von der 290X hier marginal ist und ich mich bei Release der dicken Maxwell-Chips schwarzärgern werde. 
Dann schlage ich aber wirklich zu, falls die Roten bis dahin nichts _deutlich_ attraktiveres im Sortiment haben.


----------



## BertB (9. Januar 2015)

ich hab mich auch jetzt zu 970ern statt 770ern hinreißen lassen,

die 290er sind dadurch aber nicht schlechter geworden und bleiben, wo sie sind,
im amd system


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Januar 2015)

Hat bitte jemand die R9 290 HIS ICQ-2 OC probiert, jene mit 2x 89mm Lueftern ,-  oder gar ausgiebig getestet.
Kollege wollte sich diese holen,  findet aber wie ich kaum Userbericht ausser Forumdeluxx Test ...


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mein R9 290 läuft ab werk mit 25 CV
habe sie nun auf 1100 / 1500 laufen lassen.

Glaubt ihr sollte ich da mehr probieren? PL habe ich auf 50 von 0 erhöht !

Edit: Stabil ist das ganze gelaufen, dann wollte ich die Karte runtertakten.

Habe dan 2-3x eine blackscreen bekommen. könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich das verhindern kann?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (10. Januar 2015)

Blackscreen deutet auf zu wenig VRAM-Spannung. Also die musst du den RAM-Takt senken oder eben den Vcore wieder anheben.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. Januar 2015)

Lass mal den VRAM Stock und teste nur die GPU, dann solltest keine Black Screens mehr haben.
Black Screen ist wie schon geschrieben wurde zu 99% zu geringe VRAM Spannung, da diese mit der GPU Spannung gekoppelt ist, muss man immer etwas mehr einstellen wenn man den VRAM auch übertakten will.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein R9 290 läuft ab werk mit 25 CV
> habe sie nun auf 1100 / 1500 laufen lassen.
> ...


Lass den ram auf 1400mhz...reicht locker. .... Erhöhe nur die gpu


----------



## Roundy (10. Januar 2015)

Meine läuft im moment 24/7 wenn ich an den afterburner denk mit 1100/1300 oder @stock. 
Mit 1040/1350...
Also von dem her lass den ram in ruhe der macht nur Ärger und bringt nicht viel leistung. 
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Januar 2015)

Laut meinem ital.. Forumskollegen und auch den Mindfactory Bewertungen soll die HIS R9 290  ICQ² OC Karte echt gut und stabil sein,
zudem sehr leise sein und den Takt locker halten koennen  (967 MHZ)

4096MB HIS Radeon R9 290 IceQ X2 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Wenn AMD nicht in die Gaenge kommt bestelle ich mir echt diese Karte ab Ende naechster Woche  

PS; 
Ist ja nicht mehr feierlich. AMD koennte mit Freesync und einer R9 390 nun endlich wirklich mal punkten!


----------



## DARPA (10. Januar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Laut meinem ital.. Forumskollegen und auch den Mindfactory Bewertungen soll die HIS R9 290  ICQ² OC Karte echt gut und stabil sein,
> zudem sehr leise sein und den Takt locker halten koennen  (967 MHZ)
> 
> 4096MB HIS Radeon R9 290 IceQ X2 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
> ...



Wär auch schwer enttäuschend, wenn die Karte nicht mal den Referenztakt halten könnte.

Aber warum greifst du nicht auf bewährte Modelle zurück?


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Januar 2015)

Weil ich jene um 230 Euro bekommen wuerde, der selbe Shop wo ich bereits 2x Turboduo R9 290 Retournierte


----------



## ebastler (10. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, was du hast... Die Turboduo, die Tobias von dit hat, ist selbst bei 1GHz noch akzeptabel leise, und drehte vor dem WLP-tausch nie ober 70%, danach nie ober 40%. Und das bei einer ziemlich dummen Lüfterkurve, die sie auf 60° hält.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Januar 2015)

Kann ich CV auf 25 (@stock) lassen? 

PL auf maximal is auch okay? 

Werde den Vram dann auf 1400 belassen..


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Januar 2015)

@ebastler
Nun, mein Gehause ist echt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, nun mit Neuem NT etwas besser aber selbst bei mir in Bruneck im August beim Valley Benchmark, Enemy Front, Battlefield 4, Tomb Raider udg; Luefter nach 3 bis maximal 8 Minuten immer knapp unter 100% und GPU ganz nah an der Grenze von 92-93 Grad;
Hatte auch SeitenLuefter montiert, brachte aber auch nur knappe 5 Grad und Luefter dennoch bei 94 bis 96%
Rechne stark der Lamellenabstand ist zu knapp bemessen bei der R9 290-erTurboduo, sodass sich die Hitze dort enorm staute!
Die HIS sollte dies weitaus besser hinbekommen.

Seht euch bitte mal den Kuehlkoerper der R9 290 Turboduo und dem der R9 290 HIS an
His hat ca. 15 bis 20 Lamellen mehr verbaut, ist weitaus breiter der Kuehlblock!

PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
HIS R9 290 iPower IceQ X² OC 4GB GDDR5 2XDLDVI-D/DP/HDMI: Amazon.it: Elettronica


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Januar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @ebastler
> Nun, mein Gehause ist echt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, nun mit Neuem NT etwas besser aber selbst bei mir in Bruneck im August beim Valley Benchmark, Enemy Front, Battlefield 4, Tomb Raider udg; Luefter nach 3 bis maximal 8 Minuten immer knapp unter 100% und GPU ganz nah an der Grenze von 92-93 Grad;
> Hatte auch SeitenLuefter montiert, brachte aber auch nur knappe 5 Grad und Luefter dennoch bei 94 bis 96%
> Rechne stark der Lamellenabstand ist zu knapp bemessen bei der R9 290-erTurboduo, sodass sich die Hitze dort enorm staute!
> Die HIS sollte dies weitaus besser hinbekommen.


Oh man du lernst es nie[emoji6] 

Kauf dir erstmal ein gutes case und dann willste dir wieder eine 290 mit einen Müllkühler  kaufen?! Wenn eine 290 dann eine tri x- vaporx oder pcs....den rest kannste knicken


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Januar 2015)

Freunde, 

ein neuer Monitor muss her. Kann mich schwer entscheiden ob 24" FHD oder WQHD in 27".. oder geht auch FHD in 27"?!

was meint ihr? Ist meine Karte ready4wqhd? 

wie zockt ihr?


----------



## Thaiminater (10. Januar 2015)

Mal ne Frage wie ist das Carbide Air Series 540 für Wakü geeignet?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (10. Januar 2015)

Bin am überlegen ob ich meinen Gelid Ivy Vision Kühler mit zwei 120mm Lüftern aufrüste. Vorteil wäre, dass ich dann die Lüfter über die Lüfterkurve steuern könnte. Und vielleicht etwas bessere OC-Eigenschaft. Momentan läuft der Lüfter über einen 3PIN-Anschluss über das MB bzw. Speedfan. Was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> ein neuer Monitor muss her. Kann mich schwer entscheiden ob 24" FHD oder WQHD in 27".. oder geht auch FHD in 27"?!
> 
> ...


Ich werde Mir wohl wahrscheinlich diesen hier kofen [emoji6] 


Dell Ultrasharp U2515H (EEK: B) - computeruniverse


----------



## derneuemann (11. Januar 2015)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich meinen Gelid Ivy Vision Kühler mit zwei 120mm Lüftern aufrüste. Vorteil wäre, dass ich dann die Lüfter über die Lüfterkurve steuern könnte. Und vielleicht etwas bessere OC-Eigenschaft. Momentan läuft der Lüfter über einen 3PIN-Anschluss über das MB bzw. Speedfan. Was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist der Gelid doch nur auf 92mm Lüfter ausgelegt. Dann bringt der Wechsel auf 120mm Lüfter genau nichts, wenn nicht sogar eine Verschlechterung. Ich würde mal diese Lüfter kaufen und die dann regeln. 
Kama PWM 92mm: CPU Kühler, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe
Die sind echt super die Regelung, über die GPU.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Januar 2015)

120mm Lüfter bringen am Gelid nichts, da ein Teil des Luftstromes des Lüfter an den Kühler vorbeigeht.
Wennst da 2 montierst, wird es sicher etwas leiser sein aber auch wärmer, ergo bringt nix.


Zum ATIR290

KAUF dir ein gutes Case.
KAUF dir den Morpheus oder Accelero und bau deine Referenz Karte um

Wenn du es dir nicht zutraust (frag einen der es kann)
Wenn du unbedingt eine neue Karte willst 

VAPORX, TRIX oder PCS+ (ist ja nicht schwer)


oder 

KAUF dir Hirn.
Sorry aber du jammerst seit 6 Monaten über deine Grafikkarte, überlegst ständig dir eine neue schlechte zu kaufen. Die HIS schneidet in keinen Test wirklich gut ab (entweder laut und halbwegs kühl oder leise und heiß). Hier geht es um ein Stück Hardware, was machst du wenn du ein Auto kaufen willst ?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (11. Januar 2015)

Lautstärke spielt bei den verbauten Lüftern keine Rolle. Die sind leiser als die Windforce 3X oder PCS+.

Das mit den 92mm Lüftern hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Wenn ich den Angaben von Gelid vertraue haben die verbauten Lüfter einen Durchsatz von 114m³/h (Oder sind vielleicht beide zusammen gemeint?). Die Kama haben ja "nur" 95m³/h. Oder würde sich der Umbau auf die zwei Kama trotzdem lohnen?
Die habe ich mir auch mal angeschaut: Titan TFD-9225H12ZP/KU 92mm, PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

@ATIR290 Kauf dir den Gelid Icy Vision Rev. 2. Finde den Kühler wirklich gut. Außer dass er keine PWM-Regelung hat.


----------



## Euda (11. Januar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich werde Mir wohl wahrscheinlich diesen hier kofen [emoji6]
> 
> Dell Ultrasharp U2515H (EEK: B) - computeruniverse



Der Dell sieht ordentlich aus --genau mein Geschmack: IPS und WQHD. Falls du ihn nimmst, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## ebastler (11. Januar 2015)

Verdammt, ich wollte doch noch warten 
Der Dell ist so sexy 
Muss doch sparen, weil es im Februar erstmal ein Thinkpad gibt...


@Dr.: Ich würde einen Morpheus trotzdem jederzeit bevorzugen, da mehr Kühlfläche und größere Lüfter...
Kostet halt auch mehr.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (11. Januar 2015)

Kann ich nachvollziehen.  Aber der Gelid braucht halt auch "nur" 3 Slots. Ich empfinde ihn trotzdem als Empfehlenswert. Und die Temps und Lautstärke sind mehr als in Ordnung. Der Kühler ist leiser als der Windforce 3X und PCS+ und hat einen Temperaturvorteil von ca. 15°C im Gegensatz zum Windforce 3X.


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Januar 2015)

Ja, WQHD ist schön, aber auch schon das Maximum an Auflösung für eine 290(X) finde ich 
Ich kann nur den Peter empfehlen 

klick für Montage und Test


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Januar 2015)

Kann hier i-wer berichten?

Denke dass ich im richtigen Forum gelandet bin 

Anscheinend zockt hier niemand in WqHD !?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Januar 2015)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wie ist das Carbide Air Series 540 für Wakü geeignet?


Ein 240er und einen 360er bekommt man rein (Slim). Aber ich empfinde das als zu wenig Fläche für eine leise und kühle WaKü. Habe selber einen 360er und einen 240er im Corsair Obsidian 750D und werde irgendwann auf 2x 420er umsteigen.


TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ja, WQHD ist schön, aber auch schon das Maximum an Auflösung für eine 290(X) finde ich


Jupp. Habe schon bei 2560x1080 oft Probleme. Und da fehlen noch ~33% an Pixel zu WQHD.


----------



## werder96 (11. Januar 2015)

Ist der Unterschied von r9 290 zu 290x ein großer?


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Januar 2015)

@ebastler

Eventuell wurde ich dir den Morpheus samt Lueftern abnehmen bei Montage bei mir zu Hause 
Kontaktiere mich event. ueber PN ! Dank


----------



## DARPA (11. Januar 2015)

werder96 schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied von r9 290 zu 290x ein großer?


Im Schnitt 8%. Also der Aufpreis lohnt nicht.


----------



## werder96 (11. Januar 2015)

Hab gedacht bei ca 20-30%


----------



## dan954 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit das BIOS zu bearbeiten? Oder kennt jemand von euch etwas ähnliches wie Afterburner für Linux womit man die Lüfterkurve anpassen kann?

Gruß


----------



## Roundy (12. Januar 2015)

Ne gibbet leider noch nicht, kannsts ja über den Treiber versuchen 
Gruß


----------



## DARPA (12. Januar 2015)

werder96 schrieb:


> Hab gedacht bei ca 20-30%


Ja, beim Preis


----------



## derneuemann (12. Januar 2015)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Lautstärke spielt bei den verbauten Lüftern keine Rolle. Die sind leiser als die Windforce 3X oder PCS+.
> 
> Das mit den 92mm Lüftern hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Wenn ich den Angaben von Gelid vertraue haben die verbauten Lüfter einen Durchsatz von 114m³/h (Oder sind vielleicht beide zusammen gemeint?). Die Kama haben ja "nur" 95m³/h. Oder würde sich der Umbau auf die zwei Kama trotzdem lohnen?
> Die habe ich mir auch mal angeschaut: Titan TFD-9225H12ZP/KU 92mm, PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Sofern die Lüfter, die du meinst nicht mit 3500RPM laufen, sind beide zusammen gemeint.


----------



## derneuemann (12. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann hier i-wer berichten?
> 
> Denke dass ich im richtigen Forum gelandet bin
> 
> Anscheinend zockt hier niemand in WqHD !?





TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ja, WQHD ist schön, aber auch schon das Maximum an Auflösung für eine 290(X) finde ich
> Ich kann nur den Peter empfehlen
> 
> klick für Montage und Test




Also, was soll ich sagen... für mich ist eine R9 290X OCed schon das minimum für fullhd...


----------



## criss vaughn (12. Januar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit das BIOS zu bearbeiten? Oder kennt jemand von euch etwas ähnliches wie Afterburner für Linux womit man die Lüfterkurve anpassen kann?
> 
> Gruß



Nope, es geht immer noch nur über den hartcodierten Hexadezimal-Weg^^


----------



## derneuemann (12. Januar 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ja, beim Preis



Zum glück habe ich meine 290X für 370 Euro gekauft als die 290VaporX noch 400 gekostet hat. Der schnitt lag damals bei 350 für die 290...
Glück muss man ja auch mal haben.


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Zum glück habe ich meine 290X für 370 Euro gekauft als die 290VaporX noch 400 gekostet hat. Der schnitt lag damals bei 350 für die 290...
> Glück muss man ja auch mal haben.


Meine hab ich noch vor Release der Maxwells (und damit dem großen Preissturz) um 250€ zweiter Hand geholt, läuft bis heute wie ne Eins, die Karte  95° Dauer) gequält wurde.

Bei mir werkelt sie grad mit 1.14V, 1100/1400, und maximal 74° dank Morpheus fast unhörbar. Habe den Kauf bislang echt keine Sekunde bereut.
Eventuell lote ich meine 100% Heaven-Stabilen 1.188V, 1200/1625 mal als BF4 stabiles 24/7 Profil aus, mal schauen. Vielleicht laufen die sogar direkt in BF, oder ich muss ein klein Wenig mit der Spannung hoch.


----------



## werder96 (12. Januar 2015)

Also lohnt sich im Prinzip eigentlich keine r9 290x


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2015)

werder96 schrieb:


> Also lohnt sich im Prinzip eigentlich keine r9 290x


Nur, wenn du sie als Schnäppchen kriegst. Regulärer Aufpreis der neuen Karte - nein.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Januar 2015)

@ebastler
Also mein Angebot steht noch - Falls den Morpheus verkaufen moechtest ...
dann wurde ich dir diesen abnehmen ... inkl. Lueftern oder sonst werde ich auf die R9 390 er Karten warten!


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2015)

Den Morpheus hergeben werde ich nicht, denn diese schreckliche Referenzkrücke kommt mir nicht wieder drauf.

Wobei, inzwischen gibt es den in schwarz... Verdammt, du bringst mich in Versuchung...


----------



## derneuemann (12. Januar 2015)

werder96 schrieb:


> Also lohnt sich im Prinzip eigentlich keine r9 290x



Die schnellsten Modelle einer Serie lohnen sich im Normalfall nie! Ist eine Frage der Herangehensweise.



ebastler schrieb:


> Den Morpheus hergeben werde ich nicht, denn diese schreckliche Referenzkrücke kommt mir nicht wieder drauf.
> 
> Wobei, inzwischen gibt es den in schwarz... Verdammt, du bringst mich in Versuchung...



Der schwarze sieht viel besser aus!!! 

Noch besser sieht nur noch ein richtig schicker Wasserkühler aus!


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Die schnellsten Modelle einer Serie lohnen sich im Normalfall nie! Ist eine Frage der Herangehensweise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist eben die Frage, was besser aussieht... Silberner Morpheus oder schwarzer Morpheus neben meinem Prolimatech Super Mega.
Der ist ja Silber mit einem Teil der Lamellen aus Kupfer Rest Aluminium.

Schwarzer Kühler neben silbernem Kühler (5mm Abstand CPU-Kühler - GPU Backplate) stelle ich mir etwas komisch vor.

Lüfter wird es auf je 2 F12 Industrial PWM pro Kühler rauslaufen, die die aktuellen braunen F12er ersetzen werden...


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Januar 2015)

.. wenn ich jetzt nichts mehr zum aufrüsten finde, dann werde ich mich um die Farbgebung kümmern.
Meine Kiste steht unter dem Tisch und ist rund rum zu. Natürlich, wenn ich ein Bild des PC übern Schreibtisch haben will, dann muss alles im Einklang sein.


----------



## derneuemann (12. Januar 2015)

Dann ersetze doch den Super Mega, auch gleich mal gegen einen schwarzen Genesis 
Oder doch Wakü, ich sag dir einmal den Virus eingefangen, lässt der einen nie wieder so richtig los.  Ich habe derzeit einen MoRa 3 extern und wie soll man es formulieren, bei 400rpm - 600rpm alles kälter als jede LuKü...

Den Super Mega für 50,00 und den Morpheus für 55, beide inkl. der  Lüfter verticken. Dann hättest su schon einmal einen schicken Wasserkühler...
Soll ich weiter Werbung  machen?
GPU mit Koolance QD3 Schnellverschlüssen, ein traum beim nächsten GPU Wechsel...
Beginnst du schon es zu schmecken, wie das Wasser im Mund zusammen läuft.

Meine Karte kann ich, so leise wie noch nie, @1200MHz bei 47°C (heaven 4.0) kühlen....



Gohrbi schrieb:


> .. wenn ich jetzt nichts mehr zum aufrüsten finde, dann werde ich mich um die Farbgebung kümmern.
> Meine Kiste steht unter dem Tisch und ist rund rum zu. Natürlich, wenn ich ein Bild des PC übern Schreibtisch haben will, dann muss alles im Einklang sein.



Nicht schlecht, gute Idee. Das Bild über dem PC, von dem PC unter dem Tisch. Ich glaube das mache ich auch mal, wie meine Frau den neuen Wandschmuck dann wohl findet???

Wenn noch einer ein Schmuckstück braucht oder bauen will. Ich glaube ich verkaufe die Tage mein InWin 904.  Habe bisher noch kein schöneres Gehäuse gesehen. Aber ich brauche mal wieder etwas neues....


----------



## Dr. med iziner (12. Januar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Sofern die Lüfter, die du meinst nicht mit 3500RPM laufen, sind beide zusammen gemeint.


Dachte ich mir fast. Dann wären die Scythe Kama bzw. die Titan Lüfter eine Verbesserung.


----------



## derneuemann (12. Januar 2015)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir fast. Dann wären die Scythe Kama bzw. die Titan Lüfter eine Verbesserung.



Die Scythe sind auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl.


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2015)

Ne, der Super Mega wird nicht verkauft. Als ich das Ding zum ersten mal gesehen habe, wusste ich, dass ich den haben muss - und habe es dann auch tatsächlich geschafft, einen noch eingeschweißten Originalverpackten aufzutreiben.
Der Kühler bleibt im PC 

Zur WaKü: Ich weiß nicht, warum, aber ich will momentan einfach keine haben...
Kp warum...


----------



## derneuemann (12. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ne, der Super Mega wird nicht verkauft. Als ich das Ding zum ersten mal gesehen habe, wusste ich, dass ich den haben muss - und habe es dann auch tatsächlich geschafft, einen noch eingeschweißten Originalverpackten aufzutreiben.
> Der Kühler bleibt im PC
> 
> Zur WaKü: Ich weiß nicht, warum, aber ich will momentan einfach keine haben...
> Kp warum...



Genau so ging es mir mit dem MoRa 3 360, wobei ich eigentlich den 420 haben wollte (war leider nicht am Lager). Vielleicht doch noch mal ein Upgrade....


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. Januar 2015)

Ja, da beginnt einem das Wasser im Mund zusammenzulaufen 
So ein MoRa wäre schon verlockend 
Aber für die nächste GPU


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Januar 2015)

Meine Idee wäre es einen Mora 3 Rechts an das Air 540 zu pappen mit irgendeiner Verkleidung müsste genau passen


----------



## derneuemann (12. Januar 2015)

Über genau die Kombi habe ich auch schon nach gedacht!


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2015)

https://www.sapphireforum.com/showthread.php?33714-R9-290X-Modbios&p=278070#post278070

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt 

Zu verlieren habe ich ja nichts, einfach mal in das Sapphire Forum gefragt, ob die mir ein BIOS File modden könnten, oder ob sie einen Bios Editor oder so was haben...

Ich bezweifle zwar, dass das was wird, aber hoffen kann man ja


----------



## ebastler (13. Januar 2015)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber das muss ich mit euch teilen. War die Antwort auf dir Frage im Sapphire Forum aus dem Post drober. 



> Hi @Moritz,
> 
> what you ask is impossible to do, as you may expect, but the Radeon Bios Editor promissed and update to support the new cards in short time, what I can´t tell you is when this update will be available. Maybe contacting the team after this tool?
> 
> Regards"



Klingt doch super, oder nicht? Radeon BIOS Editor incoming <3


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Januar 2015)

Danke!  endlich 



derneuemann schrieb:


> Oder doch Wakü, ich sag dir einmal den Virus eingefangen, lässt der einen nie wieder so richtig los.  Ich habe derzeit einen MoRa 3 extern und wie soll man es formulieren, bei 400rpm - 600rpm alles kälter als jede LuKü...



Ein Mora für CPU und GPU (Single) ist auch abartig. Die Kühlfläche ist auch ein Unterschiex wie Tag und Nacht. 



ebastler schrieb:


> Zur WaKü: Ich weiß nicht, warum, aber ich will momentan einfach keine haben...
> Kp warum...


Ist auch besser für den Geldbeutel.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Januar 2015)

Wen interessiert denn immer nur der Geldbeutel? Wenn wir mal gehen müssen, können wir eh nichts mitnehmen. Von daher ist (natürlich in einem gewissen Rahmen, den meine Frau festlegt  ) in meinem Geldbeutel, das ganze Jahr über SSV oder WSV. Alles muss raus...

Spaß bei Seite, wenn ein MoRa so überdimensioniert sein soll, warum faseln dann immer alle in den Foren dieser Welt von solchen Traumtemperaturen. Ständig liest man, ist 35° Wasser noch ok. Dann die Anwort, ja ist schon grenzwertig.

Na ja, meine letzte Wakü war halt auf 42° Wasser ausgelegt und jetzt hatte ich halt nochmal bock auf kältere Temperaturen.
Jetzt ist der mir schon fast wieder zu schwach.  Vielleicht wechsle ich die nächsten Wochen nochmal auf den 420iger. Mit Doppelbelüftung. Oder einen zweiten 360iger...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Januar 2015)

Das war doch nicht böse gemeint. 

Bei den Temperaturen spalten sich eh die Meinungen.

Ich habe aktuell einen 360er und einen 240er.  Mich würde die Wassertemperatur auch mal interessieren. Aber komme nicht an die AGB-Anschlüsse ran.

Dieses Prinzessin (siehe Link) mit aktiver Belüftung würde mich aber auch reizen. 


Aqua Computer airplex GIGANT 3360 mit aquaero 6 Pro, Kupfer (33308) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## derneuemann (13. Januar 2015)

Ja, ich würde gerne mal einen Test des Giants mit Vollbestückung interessieren. PCGH hat mit zwei 180mm Lüfter getestet, jetzt mal ehrlich "ich mag euch" aber so ein Unfug. Mit dieser bestückung ist jeder MoRa, der auf die gleich Lautstärke geregelt wird mindestens genau so gut. Wenn Gigant dann mit internen 140mm Lüfter und brachiale Leistung. 
Das wäre das non plus Ultra. Aber wie kann ich das meiner Frau erklären....? Ich gehe mal in mich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Januar 2015)

Im Luxx gibt einen User mit dem Teil. Den müsste man mal fragen.

Der Gigant gibt optisch was her. - 1. Argument

Er ist ein Statussymbol.  - 2. Argument


----------



## derneuemann (13. Januar 2015)

Mit Vollbestückung soll der auch wohl eine gewisse Leistung haben, so hofft man. 

Oh nein, AMD will es doch nicht schon wieder tuen. R300 mit 300W GPU. 
Finde ich ein wenig peinlich wenn die nicht minimum 50% mehr leistet als eine GTX980 (die verbraucht 165W). 
Und genau das wird wohl nicht passieren.


----------



## Slam-It (13. Januar 2015)

Ihr seid alle so negativ  habs mir grad beim Durchlesen des anderen Threads schon gedacht. Lasst AMD mal machen, sie werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben und wissen was passiert wenn sie der Welt einen neuen Chip mit 300W und "keiner" Leistung präsentieren...
Jeder hat natürlich eine Meinung dazu aber die bis jetzt veröffentlichten Infomation lassen nur ahnen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich selber hoffe auch das AMD das Ganze auf die Reihe bekommt.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Januar 2015)

Wie FX mit 220W TDP. Wie gesagt, ich hoffe wirklich für AMD das es ein Leistungsmonster wird. Zweifle aber.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Januar 2015)

Bei welche Games sieht man in VSR den besten 'Effekt' / Unterschied? 

Kanns sein dass ich bei far cry 4 nichts erkennen kann?


----------



## S754 (13. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bei welche Games sieht man in VSR den besten 'Effekt' / Unterschied?
> 
> Kanns sein dass ich bei far cry 4 nichts erkennen kann?



Kann gut sein. Den größten Nutzen sieht man meist bei älteren Spielen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Januar 2015)

Ah okay, kenne leider keine älteren Games da ich vor wenigen Monaten auf den Pc umgestiegen bin.. Empfehlungen?


----------



## S754 (13. Januar 2015)

Naja ich würde mir jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Spiel kaufen, nur um den Effekt von VSR zu sehen


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Januar 2015)

Extra nicht ABER wenn es vielleicht einen guten (mir noch nicht bekannten) Klassiker gibt, warum nicht


----------



## ebastler (13. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ah okay, kenne leider keine älteren Games da ich vor wenigen Monaten auf den Pc umgestiegen bin.. Empfehlungen?



Half Life gehört zum alten Eisen, ist aber einer der Klassiker.
Meine Empfehlung: Black Mesa Source, erheblich hübscheres, kostenloses Remake. Man sollte das VSR aber immer noch stark sehen.

Sehr eindeutig ist es bei Borderlands Teil 1, da dem Spiel irgendwie die Kantenglättung fehlt. Das mit VSR (bzw GeDoSaTo) ist wie n anderes Spiel...
Und dabei ist das Spiel nichtmal soo alt. Spielerisch ist es richtig herrlich, ebenso wie BL2. Das Pre-Sequel habe ich (noch) nicht gespielt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Januar 2015)

Bin eh auf der Suche nach was 'anderem'.. 
Wie isses mit Metro?
Welches ist das beste? (nicht auf VSR bezogen)
Welches BL ist das beste? 


Was gibts da noch? Außer COD, MOH, BF - aber doch in die Richtung? 

sry für OT


----------



## ebastler (13. Januar 2015)

Metro? Das sieht selbst ohne VSR abartig genial aus. 2033 fand ich super, und Last Light fast noch besser. Definitiv empfehlenswert. Hol sie am Besten beide als "Redux". 2033 wurde mit der Engine von Last Light neu aufgelefgt, und sonst gibts n paar kleinere Änderungen. Habe aber selbst keines als Redux gespielt.

Bioshock 1, 2, Infinite. Fordern deine GPU kaum (wobei, mit VSR...), sehen aber dennoch okay aus und haben eine geniale Story.

ich finde Borderlands 1 vom Leveldesign besser, und ich fühle mich mehr "in das Spiel versetzt". Steuerung, HUD und Story fand ich bei BL2 besser (wobei ich BL1 nicht durch hab).
Such dir aber unbedingt jemanden, mit dem du es im Co-op spielen kannst. Borderlands ist von Anfang an als 4er Co-op entwickelt, und macht um so mehr Spaß, je mehr Leute mitspielen (max 4 halt).
Mein Tipp: fang bei Teil eins an.

Deus Ex Human Revolution habe ich vor einer Weile gespielt (noch auf einer GTX660Ti), machte auch Spaß, ziemlich interessantes Setting, gute Steuerung, und sehr variabel an deinen Stil anpassbares "Skillsystem".

Battlefield ist halt ne Grafikbombe, ich hab im BF4 Multiplayer ja auch viel Spaß. Story/Singleplayer kann man vergessen. Bei CoD afaik das Selbe.

Momentan spiele ich ab und an Sleeping Dogs, das ist einfach mal ganz was Anderes, finde es auch echt unterhaltsam (und es grillt mit High-Res-Texturen und 4xSSAA fast die Karte, so heiß wird die nichtmal in Heaven).

Lange Liste, sag mal, welche Richtung dich reizt.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2015)

Metro + VSR= Knock out


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Januar 2015)

Ich sag nur Warcraft 3 Mein erstes und allerbestes Strategiespiel ich dann Vsr grad net testen Da meine 290 in der Reklamation ist aber das wär glaub ich episch


----------



## ebastler (15. Januar 2015)

Lest euch mal das hier durch...
[Sammelthread] AMD Radeon R9 290 │ 290X Overclocking Thread - Seite 24

Ich wurde im Ernst aus dem Sapphire Support Forum gebannt, Grund war einzig der Link ins HWluxx. Keine Forenregel, keine weitere Begründung.
Den Post des anderen Typen da (der dem Admin vorgeworfen hat, dass er Mist erzähle, da das RBE Projekt tot sei, und es im TechPowerUp Forum keine Infos auf Wiederaufnahme gäbe) wurde einfach kommentarlos gelöscht, dann wurden wir beide gebannt.
Das ist wohl ne Frechheit, oder? In einem normalen Forum, okay. Aber in einem offiziellen Supportforum eines Herstellers?


----------



## Captn (15. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja mal interessant


----------



## Dr. med iziner (16. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube meine Windforce 3x OC kackt gerade zum zweiten Mal ab. Am Mittwoch lief eigentlich noch alles bestens. Aber jetzt unter BF4 dauernd Mantlefehler wo dann der Treiber zurückgesetzt wird  oder auch mal einen Bluescreen. Selbst Heaven läuft mit 930/1100/-56 nicht durch. Was meint ihr?


----------



## derneuemann (16. Januar 2015)

Mit -56mV kann man nicht beurteilen ob eine Grafikkarte das zeitliche segnet. Wenn dann Settings auf Stock und dann sehen was passiert!


----------



## Dr. med iziner (16. Januar 2015)

@Stock das selbe. Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass selbst "UC" nicht läuft. Die Mantlefehlermeldung ist die gleiche wie das letzte mal. 940/1200/-56 war meine Standardeinstellung. 1040/1250/0 ist Stock. Vor 1-2 Wochen lief Heaven mit 1100/1500/+13 durch.


----------



## Roundy (16. Januar 2015)

Wenn du uv in Verbindung mit uc betreibst ists meistens sogar instabiler als core...
Wenn dann nur uc ohne uv 
Gruß


----------



## S754 (16. Januar 2015)

@ebastler: Das finde ich eine Frechheit. Sapphire ist bei mir eh schon unten durch.


----------



## derneuemann (16. Januar 2015)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> @Stock das selbe. Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass selbst "UC" nicht läuft. Die Mantlefehlermeldung ist die gleiche wie das letzte mal. 940/1200/-56 war meine Standardeinstellung. 1040/1250/0 ist Stock. Vor 1-2 Wochen lief Heaven mit 1100/1500/+13 durch.



Hey, also läuft die Karte auch @Stock nicht mehr stabil durch Heaven? Bf4 würde ich erstmal außen vor lassen! Hast du Afterburner mal deinstalliert? 
Oder nach Beendigung von Afterburner bleibt bei mir der Voltage Offset bestehen. Erst nach einem Neustart ohne Afterburner läuft die Spannung wie sie soll!
Versuchen schadet nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2015)

Meine vaporx läuft und läuft ohne jegliche Fehler...  Es wird schon langweilig[emoji2] und diese Stille beim zogge[emoji16] 

Übrigens heute kommt meine neue Samsung Ssd  Evo 850 500GB ....und am WE wird das System ganz neu aufgesetzt


----------



## ebastler (16. Januar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> @ebastler: Das finde ich eine Frechheit. Sapphire ist bei mir eh schon unten durch.


Jepp...
meiner Meinung nach gehört der Mod sofort aus dem Forum entsorgt. So was wäre in einem normalen Forum frech, aber im offiziellen Support-Forum? wtf?

Meine Posts stehen btw noch alle unverändert da. Einziger gelöschter Post ist der von dem anderen Luxxer, der dem Mod vorgeworfen hat, Falschinformationen zu verbreiten, und dass er sdoch bitte Quellen nennen solle, denn seine Quellen sagten alle das Gegenteil. 
1 Tag darauf schau ich wieder rein, sein Post weg, Thread zu, beide Permabann.


----------



## S754 (16. Januar 2015)

Am besten ist es sowieso, wenn man einen Händler des Vertrauens hat und man sofort Austausch bekommt sobald die Karte einen Mucks macht. Dann muss man sich nicht mit inkompetenten Amerikanern rumschlagen^^


----------



## Dr. med iziner (16. Januar 2015)

So, also eben mal Afterburner deinstalliert und PC vom Netz getrennt damit die GraKa auch wirklich @Stock läuft. Heaven stürzt aber trotzdem ab.


----------



## derneuemann (16. Januar 2015)

Welchen Treiber nutzt du gerade? Das hört sich tatsaches etwas schlecht an.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (16. Januar 2015)

Trieber ist der 14.12. So, ich habe nun mal den originalen Lüfter wieder darauf gebaut und nun läuft alles wieder. Auch BF4 sowie Heaven stabil. Daher denke ich dass ich beim anderen Kühler Spannungen ins PCB gebracht habe. Vermutlich am VRM1-Kühler, da ich ihn aufgrund Temperaturproblemen etwas fester angezogen habe. Den Hauptkühler hab ich nur etwas über handfest angezogen. Oder was meint ihr? Vielleicht kamen auch daher die Instabilitäten wenn die VRM1-Temp. Richtung 90°C gingen.


----------



## ebastler (16. Januar 2015)

GPU: 1200/1625, +100mV, +50%PT
CPU: 4200/3800, 1.19V (ginge weniger, bin zu faul)

Prime: 150W primärseitig
Prime+Furmark: 600W primärseitig.

Heilige ******* XD


----------



## Performer81 (16. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> GPU: 1200/1625, +100mV, +50%PT
> CPU: 4200/3800, 1.19V (ginge weniger, bin zu faul)
> 
> Prime: 150W primärseitig
> ...



Sagt das mal den ganzen Netzteiljüngern die immer predigen ein gutes 450W NT reicht für alles dicke


----------



## ebastler (16. Januar 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Sagt das mal den ganzen Netzteiljüngern die immer predigen ein 450W NT reicht für alles dicke


Naja, das sind Prime+Furmark. In keinem Spiel komme ich über 450W, selbst mit diesen Settings.

Übrigens drosselt sich die Karte so nach 10s selbst.
mit einem Morpheus und 2 Noctua NF-F12 industrial PPC auf 2000 RPM...


----------



## Euda (16. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> GPU: 1200/1625, +100mV, +50%PT
> CPU: 4200/3800, 1.19V (ginge weniger, bin zu faul)
> 
> Prime: 150W primärseitig
> ...



Wuuut 
Dann ist mein 650W P10 wohl doch nicht so überdimensioniert, falls ich bei FX und 290X mal die Taktkeule bediene (was vielleicht ein mal pro Monat vorkommt). Wobei das Gameplay von Prime und Furmark nicht so mein Ding ist :>


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VSR mit Omega Treiber Probiert
Zieht die R9 290 doch komplett runter, VRS 2560 x 1600 er Auflösung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Januar 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Sagt das mal den ganzen Netzteiljüngern die immer predigen ein gutes 450W NT reicht für alles dicke



also mein 400W bequiet reicht auch dicke ... allerdings läuft mein Baby  bei 900/1250 @ 1,008 V


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> also mein 400W bequiet reicht auch dicke ... allerdings läuft mein Baby  bei 900/1250 @ 1,008 V



Da wird dem Stromzähler ja langweilig, Junge, Junge


----------



## RobinsonC (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich hätte eine theoretische Frage, die auf den Einsatz einer R9 290X 8GB (Saphir) in Verbindung mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte als PhysX-beschleuniger abzielt. 

Beide Karten würden auf einem Mainboard von Gigabyte GA-Z97 Gaming 3 betrieben, welches für die 1ste 16 und die 2te 8 Lanes zur Verfügung stellt. Wäre eine solche Kombination möglich und wenn Ja, wie muss das das System konfigurieren? Ich hätte als Grafikkarten noch eine Asus ENGTX 285 und eine MSI GTX470 rumliegen. Ich tentiere allerdings eine GT730 oder GT740 heranzuziehen wegen der vergleichsweise geringeren Stromaufnahme und im Falle der GTX470 wegen der wesentlich geringeren Lautstärke im Lastbetrieb.
Allerdings bietet die GTX 285 auch einen 512-Bit breiten Datenbus - soferns nutzt ??? 

Eigentlich wäre es eine kleine Sache das Ganze einfach zu testen, jedoch sieht mein System wie folgt aus:

Mainboard von Gigabyte,
Prozessor Intel I4790K
Saphir R9 290X 8GB + (vielleicht GTX285) oder GT740?
Sound derzeit noch onboard, wird aber gegen eine Karte ersetzt werden
Thermaltec Netzteil 750W

Wenn ich nur die Leistungswerte der oben angegebenen Teile rechne, komme ich auf eine Gesamtbelastung (für die R9 habe ich 440W angenommen): Knapp 700 - 740 Watt mit einer GTX285!. Meiner Bewertung nach wird das zu knapp. 

Edit: Die eigentliche Frage die sich mir stellt ist die: Mit dem Einsatz einer 2ten GraKa halbiert sich bei meinem Board die Anzahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Lanes pro Karte auf 8. Ist es TECHNISCH  überhaupt sinnvoll diese Konfiguration Saphir R9 290X 8GB + (ich tendiere zu) XpertVision GeForce GT 740 1GB DDR5 993MHz (NE5T74001301F) Preisvergleich - billiger.de zu betreiben?

Gruß R.


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Januar 2015)

Ich sehe ja keinen Sinn darin, auch mögen sich die Treiber nicht gegenseitig 

Ein neues Netzteil würd ich dir auch empfehlen


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nutzt ihr eigentlich AMD Gaming Evolved?

Wozu ist des Teil gut überhaupt?
& bringt das 'optimieren' der Spiele was?



_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## derneuemann (18. Januar 2015)

RobinsonC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte eine theoretische Frage, die auf den Einsatz einer R9 290X 8GB (Saphir) in Verbindung mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte als PhysX-beschleuniger abzielt.
> 
> Beide Karten würden auf einem Mainboard von Gigabyte GA-Z97 Gaming 3 betrieben, welches für die 1ste 16 und die 2te 8 Lanes zur Verfügung stellt. Wäre eine solche Kombination möglich und wenn Ja, wie muss das das System konfigurieren? Ich hätte als Grafikkarten noch eine Asus ENGTX 285 und eine MSI GTX470 rumliegen. Ich tentiere allerdings eine GT730 oder GT740 heranzuziehen wegen der vergleichsweise geringeren Stromaufnahme und im Falle der GTX470 wegen der wesentlich geringeren Lautstärke im Lastbetrieb.
> ...



Moin, 
1. für die R9 290X ist es egal ob 8 oder 16 PCIe 3.0 Lanes, da gibt es keine Unterschiede.
2. ich meine eigentlich, das es ab einer bestimmten Treibergeneration nicht mehr möglich war, beides Karten parallel zu betreiben. Aber generell gibt es dazu einen Thread im Grafikkartenbereich.
3. wenn du wirklich viel Wert auf physx  legst, hätte ich eine gtx 970 / 980 gekauft


----------



## Mazze (18. Januar 2015)

Ich habe meine R9 290 TRI-X OC nun nach 7 tagen voller Probleme "Blackscreen" zurückt geschickt.

Und eine GTX 970 gekauft.
Finde es recht schade da ich gerne mal wieder eine AMD karte nutzen wollte.


----------



## ebastler (18. Januar 2015)

Mazze schrieb:


> Ich habe meine R9 290 TRI-X OC nun nach 7 tagen voller Probleme "Blackscreen" zurückt geschickt.
> 
> Und eine GTX 970 gekauft.
> Finde es recht schade da ich gerne mal wieder eine AMD karte nutzen wollte.



Das Problem haben leider einige 290(X). Entweder die Laufen spitzenmäßig, oder die machen so einen Ärger...
Viel Glück mit der 970, dass die nicht fiept! Das scheint leider nvidias Problem, vergleichbar den Blackscreens von Hawaii, zu sein...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Januar 2015)

Mazze schrieb:


> Ich habe meine R9 290 TRI-X OC nun nach 7 tagen voller Probleme "Blackscreen" zurückt geschickt.
> 
> Und eine GTX 970 gekauft.
> Finde es recht schade da ich gerne mal wieder eine AMD karte nutzen wollte.



also seit dem Omega Driver is alles in Butter ... davor war es echt schrecklich ^^


----------



## Gripschi (18. Januar 2015)

Ich war damals auch von der Leistung zufrieden mit der PCs+, naja wenn sie getaktet hatte was sie nicht tat.

Beim Kumpel rennt die 1a, nur abartig laut da der nix von Lüfter Kurve wissen will.
Hat Angst wenn nix zu hören ist vom PC.
OC wird gemacht wenn es gebraucht wird.

Aktuell hab ich selbst ne Fiepfreie GTX 970, fiept mal in Menüs sonst nie.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Januar 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Beim Kumpel rennt die 1a, nur abartig laut da der nix von Lüfter Kurve wissen will.



nich nur die Lüfterkurve auch die Lüfter an sich sind nich gerade der Bringer ...  hab meine gegen 3 92mm von Arctic getauscht jezz is sie flüster leise


----------



## Gripschi (18. Januar 2015)

Wäre es meine würde Ich es machen. Aber so wegen Garantie nicht.

Meine 970 rattert mit dem Peter und 2 Enermax Silence schön leise. Nur irgendetwas muss Ich noch Schall entkoppeln.

Wenn es Ihm stört kümmer Ich mich rum.


----------



## Kevaldo (18. Januar 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Verminderung der Leistung wenn man z.B. die R9 290 undervolten würde?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Januar 2015)

ich denke mal du meinst Leistung = FpS ?

dann:

nur wenn du den Takt senken musst um bei niedrigerer Spannung einen stabilen Betrieb zu gewährleisten


----------



## Kevaldo (18. Januar 2015)

Jop, das meinte ich. Danke dir


----------



## eupho (19. Januar 2015)

hiho,
ich wollte mal fragen ob ein bq! NT L8 530w reicht für mein fx8350 und asus r9 290dc2 oc? zur not hab ich noch ein corsair tx650w nt? 
da die karte unter"last" ja schon auf 375 w ,und es ja die peaklatenz gibt für knappe 10 ms so das ja die schutzschaltungen greifen, kommt laut gamestar test, zu mal ich ja eh nicht an benchmark ähnliche verhältnisse kommen werde


----------



## ebastler (19. Januar 2015)

Ich versorge 4670K und 290X mit einem E9 480W, und das e9 ist trotz +100mV an der Karte ziemlich unbeeindruckt in Benches... Solange du den FX nicht ans Limit bringst (dann heizt dergewaltig), sollte es Passen.

Allerdings solltest du dich bei Gelegenheit nach etwas mit DC-DC Wandlern umschauen - mein E9 überschreitet auf +5V unter Last schon die ATX Normen.


----------



## eupho (19. Januar 2015)

@ebastler, danke für die schnelle antwort

naja ich wollte mir ein evga supernova g2 850 w holen
aber mal gucken was kommt, entweder ein bq 750 nt oder ebend das evga

naja hab halt nur angst das die graka wenn se mal last hat! mir die hw zerschießt 

also mein cpu läuft konstant auf 4.2ghz


----------



## ebastler (19. Januar 2015)

Nene, das sollte schon passen... 
Ich habe immer +19mV, 1100/1400 an der GPU, und 1.19V (4300/4100MHz) am Prozessor, und in Spielen selten über 350W...
Du solltest dann bei maximal 400W Spielelast landen. Kein Problem.


----------



## eupho (19. Januar 2015)

okay das ist super  hatte selbst mal gerechnet und war weit drüber da ich mit benchmark last gerechnet hatte...
aber dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

vielen dank


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. Januar 2015)

FX Hier auf 4,4 GHz und 600 Watt sind kein Problem


----------



## ebastler (19. Januar 2015)

Mit Prime + GPU Last


----------



## derneuemann (19. Januar 2015)

Also ein FX8350 @4,4 GHz + R9 290 @1150MHz, sollten im Spielebetrieb maximal (mit einem Gold Netzteil) 550W aus der Dose ziehen.
Meistens aber eher 500W! 
Prime + GPU Last sollten knapp 620W durch gehen. Mit 80+ Bronze sollten gut  650W verblasen werden...


----------



## derneuemann (21. Januar 2015)

Schade, keiner irgendwelche Fragen, Neuigkeiten, oder sonst etwas???
Ist ja total langweilig


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ja mein System seit Oktober - bin sehr zufrieden.

Was mich aktuell beschäftigt ist, auf welchen Next-Gen-Gpu-Zug ich aufspringen sollte um einen *spürbaren* Leistungsunterschied zu sehen?

GTX 980 | R9 3xx oder welche auch immer ..

Was meint ihr?




_Gruß Amer_


----------



## derneuemann (21. Januar 2015)

Welchen Leistungsunterschied zu einer GTX980 meinst du?
So wie ich das sehe, nehmen wir mal die Referenztaktraten (und damit den PCGH Index) zu rate, liegt eine R9 290X, dank Omega Treiber bei über 90%. In einzelfällen ist die GTX980 mal eine Spur schneller und mittlerweile die 290X auch mal.
Eine R9 290X kann man sagen wir mal mit ein wenig glück auf 1200MHz takten. Also 20% mehr Takt.
Eine GTX 980 kann man mit dem gleichen Glück mit 1500 MHZ betreiben. CA 23%.

Ich hoffe das es bald eine R9 380X gibt die eine gute Spur schneller ist als eine  R9 290X/ GTX980 .
Wirklich interessant wären wohl eher die Nachfolger derer.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Januar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Welchen Leistungsunterschied zu einer GTX980 meinst du?
> So wie ich das sehe, nehmen wir mal die Referenztaktraten (und damit den PCGH Index) zu rate, liegt eine R9 290X, dank Omega Treiber bei über 90%. In einzelfällen ist die GTX980 mal eine Spur schneller und mittlerweile die 290X auch mal.
> Eine R9 290X kann man sagen wir mal mit ein wenig glück auf 1200MHz takten. Also 20% mehr Takt.
> Eine GTX 980 kann man mit dem gleichen Glück mit 1500 MHZ betreiben. CA 23%.
> ...



Eben, das interessier mich.

Keine Lust die Karte in 1 Jahr zu verschleudern um mir die R9 3xx zu kaufen, welche vlt. 20-25 % (?) 'nur' schneller ist ..


----------



## ebastler (21. Januar 2015)

Schau einfach, was kommt... Ändern kannst du es ohnehin nicht mehr^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ja mein System seit Oktober - bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...



du solltest warten bis die 16nm Karten kommen


----------



## Roundy (21. Januar 2015)

Der nächste Schritt wird ersmal 22nm sein, und bis 16 sollte es dann noch ne weile dauern...
Ich würde mir sowieso erst Gedanken darüber machen, wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet.
Zukunftsplanung bringt bei einem so vergänglichem Markt wie PC Hardware mMn eh nichts.
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (21. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ja mein System seit Oktober - bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Versteh die Frage nicht du bist zufrieden, willst aber trotzdem wechseln? Die Leistung der 980 kennste und die neuen Atis kommen erst in einigen Monaten raus von denen weiss man nix.


----------



## derneuemann (21. Januar 2015)

Ich bin auch gerade zufrieden, aber nur weil nichts interessantes verfübar ist.  Leistung kann ich nicht genug haben!


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (21. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Eben, das interessier mich.
> 
> Keine Lust die Karte in 1 Jahr zu verschleudern um mir die R9 3xx zu kaufen, welche vlt. 20-25 % (?) 'nur' schneller ist ..



Du kannst sie auch jetzt für 10-15% mehr Leistung verschleudern...
Wenn du wirklich mehr Leistung haben willst, musst du 1-2 Jahre warten, logisch dass die 290 dann nicht mehr wirklich viel wert ist, so ist das immer bei HW.  Jetzt aufzurüsten macht bei deiner Hardware keinen Sinn.


----------



## S754 (21. Januar 2015)

Wenn man jetzt mehr Leistung braucht als eine 290X, muss man eine DualGPU nehmen oder ein SLI/Crossfire machen, sehe ich das richtig?
Weil ich finde meine 290X relativ schwach und bin nicht so ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Captn (21. Januar 2015)

Mit welchen Settings spielst du denn?


----------



## derneuemann (21. Januar 2015)

Also ich spiele in FullHD, finde aber auch das die 290X schneller sein könnte. 
Aber Multi GPU, hmmmm halte ich nicht für eine Lösung, solange AFR genutzt wird.


----------



## S754 (21. Januar 2015)

Auflösung überall wo es geht 3840x2160 mit maximaler Kantenglättung, viele Details etc.
Sonst halt nur 2560x1440. GTA 5 möchte ich eigentlich auch in voller Grafikpracht genießen, es war ja von 4k Texturen die Rede.

@derneuemann: Multi GPU wollte ich eigentlich auch vermeinden, aufgrund der damit verbundenen Probleme. (fetteres Netzteil, evtl. anderes Mobo+CPU, mehr Abwärme, evtl. Mikroruckler)
Was meinst du mit "AFR"?


----------



## Captn (21. Januar 2015)

Hmm, 4k ist immer so ne Sache. Da würde ich auch eher zu mGPU tendieren.
Je nachdem, um welches Spiel es sich handelt.
Andernfalls würde ich einfach mal an der Taktschraube drehen. Wenn du das nicht eh schon gemacht hast .


----------



## S754 (21. Januar 2015)

Takten kann ich vergessen. Meine 290X@Stock wird beim Spielen schon 84°C heiß, da sind nur noch 10°C Spielraum, bis die sich runtertaktet. Habe schon einen Peter 2 drauf.


----------



## Captn (21. Januar 2015)

Hmm...
Hält die Karte denn überhaupt den angelegten Takt?
Denn bei den Temps würde ich mGPU nur mit WaKü wagen.


----------



## S754 (21. Januar 2015)

Ja klar die Karte hält den Takt von 1GHz locker. Taktet sich ja erst ab 94°C runter, hab durchschnittlich 84°C.
Als ich noch den Referenzkühler hatte, musste ich halt die Lüfter hochdrehen. Mit dem Peter 2 hab ich jetzt ein Kompromiss aus Kühlleistung und Lautstärke.


----------



## derneuemann (21. Januar 2015)

AFR ist alternate Frame Rendering, ist in meinen Augen vom Prinzip her Käse! Wird nur gemacht weil A die billigste Variante,  B so auf dem Papier die meisten Fps bei rum kommen.


----------



## ebastler (21. Januar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ja klar die Karte hält den Takt von 1GHz locker. Taktet sich ja erst ab 94°C runter, hab durchschnittlich 84°C.
> Als ich noch den Referenzkühler hatte, musste ich halt die Lüfter hochdrehen. Mit dem Peter 2 hab ich jetzt ein Kompromiss aus Kühlleistung und Lautstärke.


Also da machst du was falsch, montier den mal neu... Ich habe 1100/1400MHz und mit dem Morpheus und zwei Noctua NF-F12 Industrial 2000 60-65° in BF4, bei 800rpm...

Die 800rpm hab ich, weil die VRMs schon auf 85° rumgurken.


----------



## S754 (21. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also da machst du was falsch, montier den mal neu....



Nö. Der ist richtig montiert. Der Morpheus ist um einiges besser. Der Peter 2 ist mikrig und nicht für diese Karte ausgelegt, keine Ahnung wieso der eine Freigabe bekommen hat.
Ich sehe hier kein Problem, alles ist im grünen Bereich. Das ist jetzt aber nicht das Thema.


----------



## ebastler (21. Januar 2015)

Also TheSebi41 hat doch auch einen Peter, und seine Temps sind nicht viel anders als meine...


----------



## S754 (21. Januar 2015)

Jede Karte ist anders, dann hab ich halt nen Hitzkopf. Der Kühler sitzt zu 100% richtig. Der wird auch heiß beim Spielen, da verbrennt man sich fast.


----------



## ebastler (21. Januar 2015)

O.o

Dann hast du n echt heißes Gerät. Welche Lüfter bei wie viel rpm?


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Januar 2015)

Welche ist eure nächste Karte Freunde?


----------



## Roundy (21. Januar 2015)

Das sehen wir sollte die PCS mal nicht mehr so wollen wie ich... im moment mach ich mir da noch keine Gedanken drum 
Gruß


----------



## BertB (21. Januar 2015)

mal schauen,

vorerst nichts neues


----------



## Captn (21. Januar 2015)

Ich geb meiner gerade die Sporen, nur zum Testen. Die behalt ich auch erstmal nen Weilchen drin .


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (21. Januar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Auflösung überall wo es geht 3840x2160 mit maximaler Kantenglättung, viele Details etc.
> Sonst halt nur 2560x1440. GTA 5 möchte ich eigentlich auch in voller Grafikpracht genießen, es war ja von 4k Texturen die Rede.
> 
> @derneuemann: Multi GPU wollte ich eigentlich auch vermeinden, aufgrund der damit verbundenen Probleme. (fetteres Netzteil, evtl. anderes Mobo+CPU, mehr Abwärme, evtl. Mikroruckler)
> Was meinst du mit "AFR"?



4k + max. AA + max. Texturen schafft man nicht mal mit nem SLI/CF in den meisten aktuellen Spielen, mit 1 GPU brauchst du es gar nicht zu versuchen. Mit 2x Titan II (kommt erst noch, daher nur eine vermutung) für ~2700€ kannst du dann wahrscheinlich aktuelle Spiele in 4k + max. AA + max. Texturen genießen(bedingung sind akzeptable FPS von 50-60). Bis man das mit 1 GPU für nen angemessenen Preis schafft, wird bestimmt noch eine Generation an GPUs vergehen.


----------



## BertB (21. Januar 2015)

hohes AA ist aber nicht nötig in uhd, weil die pixel so klein sind

die meisten spiele laufen ziemlich gut...mit zwei dicken karten,

alles maximum in jedem game kann man aber nicht erwarten


----------



## S754 (22. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> O.o
> 
> Dann hast du n echt heißes Gerät. Welche Lüfter bei wie viel rpm?


2x 120mm Noiseblocker PL2@1400rpm

@dailydoseofgaming:
Übertreib mal nicht.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Welche ist eure nächste Karte Freunde?



Je nach dem was zuest herauskommt. 980ti oder 390X. Oder wie auch immer die heißen wird.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Welche ist eure nächste Karte Freunde?



Titan 2 und 380X


----------



## derneuemann (22. Januar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Nö. Der ist richtig montiert. Der Morpheus ist um einiges besser. Der Peter 2 ist mikrig und nicht für diese Karte ausgelegt, keine Ahnung wieso der eine Freigabe bekommen hat.
> Ich sehe hier kein Problem, alles ist im grünen Bereich. Das ist jetzt aber nicht das Thema.



Der Peter 2 ist maximal 10% schlechter von der Chiptemperatur her!


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (22. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Welche ist eure nächste Karte Freunde?



R9 390X bzw. vielleicht auch schon R9 4XX (???), je nachdem was es 2017 so gibt. Vorher ist nen Upgrade erstmal nicht geplannt.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Januar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Der Peter 2 ist maximal 10% schlechter von der Chiptemperatur her!



Kommt auch immer auf die Lüfter und das Case drauf an.
Der Morphaeus tut sich leichter da er mehr Masse hat, der Peter 2 braucht schon Lüfter die einen hohen Druck generieren um da halbwegs mithalten zu können.


----------



## derneuemann (22. Januar 2015)

Der Peter 2 profitiert genau so wenig von Lüftern mit hohen statischen Druck wie, Morpheus, MK26 usw.
Meine Einschätzung bezog sich ein Neutrales Umfeld. Wo der Peter nicht genug Lufr bekommt, bekommen die anderen Probanten auch Probleme.
Der Morpheus ist zu 97% ein Peter 1 und der war nichmal 10% besser als der zweite! Nur bei der VRM Kühlung schlägt der Morpheus halt auf einer R9 290(X) voll durch.


----------



## Lonf (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo ich weis nicht ob ich hier richtig bin wenn nicht dann tut es mir sehr Leid vielleicht könnt ihr mir aber dennoch helfen. Ich habe mir vor etwa 2 Wochen einen neuen Computer zusammengebaut. Meine eingebaute Hardware ist:

- FX 8350 @ 4,0GHz
- Sapphire Radeon r9 290
- 8GB DDR3-1866
- SSD mit dem Betriebssystem Windows 8.1 64 bit
- Asus M5 A97 R2.0 (Mainboard)

Nun mein Problem: In Cpu-z wird die r9 290 nur mit x1 PCI Express verbunden aber die max. Unterstüzung wird mit x16 angezeigt. Die Karte ist richtig eingebaut.
Wenn ich die Karte jedoch an mein altes Mainboard anschließe steht in Cpu-z mit x16 verbunden habe dort aber auch noch Win 7 64 bit drauf... Kennt einer das Problem oder weis vielleicht woran es liegen könnt ?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen!
MfG


----------



## beren2707 (22. Januar 2015)

Was wird in GPU-Z angezeigt, wenn du auf das Symbol rechts von der Lane-Angabe drückst und die Karte belastet wird? Im Idle wird meine auch mit x1 angegeben, das ist ein Stromsparmodus.

P.S. Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Lonf (22. Januar 2015)

Danke erstmal für deine schnelle antowrt! 

es springt dann auf x16! Jetzt aber eine andere Frage ich spiele Guild Wars 2 und wärend ich das spiele bleibt der PCI immer bei x1 kann doch nicht sein das die Graka dort nich voll ausgelastet wird... desweiteren habe ich nur 25 FPS...


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. Januar 2015)

Ich denke ich hab das Problem für gewisse Instabilitäten gefunden. Und zwar scheint dass im grünen Kreis (Diode?) nicht mehr richtig angebunden zu sein. Als ich heute nochmal den Kühler runter gemacht habe, stand diese Diode ganz schief und wird eigentlich nur durch den Kühler in Postiton gehalten. Auch sind an dieser Stelle am PCB braune Flecken zu sehen. Was mache ich jetzt mit der Karte? Am liebsten würde ich es reklamieren da noch Garantie drauf ist. Aber die Karte läuft ja noch... also was tun?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (22. Januar 2015)

Das ist ein Kondensator. ^^


----------



## BertB (22. Januar 2015)

da du den kühler anscheinend abgemacht hast, dürfte die garantie futsch sein,
gibt wenige hersteller, die das tolerieren

könnte ja auch dabei passiert sein (argumentation des garantiegebers)


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (22. Januar 2015)

Lonf schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für deine schnelle antowrt!
> 
> es springt dann auf x16! Jetzt aber eine andere Frage ich spiele Guild Wars 2 und wärend ich das spiele bleibt der PCI immer bei x1 kann doch nicht sein das die Graka dort nich voll ausgelastet wird... desweiteren habe ich nur 25 FPS...



Was machste denn bei GW2? WvW? Das bringt die CPU ganz schön ins Limit.


----------



## Lonf (22. Januar 2015)

Nein ganz normal Herz der Nebel aber habe alles auf maximal! In den Gebieten habe ich gute 50-60 FPS! Dachte vllt kann man aber die Fps irgendwie noch etwas hochschrauben


----------



## BertB (22. Januar 2015)

fps drop in städten und raids liegt wohl am 8350,

NB-oc auf 2600MHz dürfte was bringen,
generell oc auch,

was haste fürn kühler?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. Januar 2015)

BertB schrieb:


> da du den kühler anscheinend abgemacht hast, dürfte die garantie futsch sein,
> gibt wenige hersteller, die das tolerieren
> 
> könnte ja auch dabei passiert sein (argumentation des garantiegebers)


Der Hersteller hatte auch schon den Kühler aufgrund RMA drunten!


----------



## BertB (22. Januar 2015)

ja gut,
wenn die schonn mal eingeschickt war würd ichs glaub nochmal machen,

wenn den kondensator nicht richtig dran ist jedenfalls


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. Januar 2015)

Wie bringe ich sie dazu nochmal den Kühler runter zu machen?


----------



## Lonf (22. Januar 2015)

Hab nen Thermalright Macho REV.A(BW) die Temperatur geht eigentlich nicht über 50 C°
Eine weitere Frage wäre aktiviert sich bei dir beim start won Gw2 x16 Pci ?


----------



## Euda (24. Januar 2015)

Wird allmählich zu ruhig hier 
Auf ein BIOS-Modding-Tool hoffe ich nun seit längerem und wimre hat einige Seiten zuvor jemand ein paar Infos zu 'ner solchen Software aus einem Ami-Forum weitergegeben. Wäre nice, wenn's mal wieder was zu testen und benchen gäbe, Idle-Undervolting, Verzicht auf die VRAM-Taktsprünge und fixes OC mit Overvolting im 3D-State wären echt begrüßenswert.


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Wird allmählich zu ruhig hier
> Auf ein BIOS-Modding-Tool hoffe ich nun seit längerem und wimre hat einige Seiten zuvor jemand ein paar Infos zu 'ner solchen Software aus einem Ami-Forum weitergegeben. Wäre nice, wenn's mal wieder was zu testen und benchen gäbe, Idle-Undervolting, Verzicht auf die VRAM-Taktsprünge und fixes OC mit Overvolting im 3D-State wären echt begrüßenswert.


Das war ich aus dem Sapphire-Forum, da hat ein Mod geplaudert. Als ich und einer ausm HWluxx genauer nachgefragt haben, und starke Zweifel an seiner Aussage geäußert haben (er sagte, das RBE Projekt laufe wieder, im TPU Forum steht nach wie vor, es sei tot), wurden wir einfach beide grundlos gebannt und der Thread geschlossen. War wohl ne Ente, und n bescheuerter Mod, der sich wichtigmachen wollte.


----------



## -=DatHirschi=- (24. Januar 2015)

Ja da werden wohl so einige gebannt...


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2015)

Auch Erfahrungen gesammelt?^^


----------



## S754 (24. Januar 2015)

Anscheinend geht das ja wirklich schlimm zu bei Sapphire xD


----------



## -=DatHirschi=- (24. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Auch Erfahrungen gesammelt?^^



War glaube ich im Luxx...da war auch die Rede von nem Mod, der willkürlich bannt...und das in einem Herstellerforum.


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2015)

-=DatHirschi=- schrieb:


> War glaube ich im Luxx...da war auch die Rede von nem Mod, der willkürlich bannt...und das in einem Herstellerforum.


Da hast du wohl den selben Sachverhalt von mir gelesen ^^

War im 290X Thread im Luxx, wegen dem RBE. Einer hat angezweifelt, dass die Entwicklung noch/wieder läuft. Ich habe im Luxx alle up-to-date gehalten, was der Mod neues ausgespuckt hat, und n anderer Luxxer hat sich dann im Sapphire Forum registriert und den Mod mit seiner Sich der Dinge konfrontiert (Entwicklung nicht laufend, Projekt tot, falls er andere Quellen habe, solle er sie Posten).

Am Tag darauf waren wir beide genannt, als Grund war der Link zum 290X Thread im Luxx angegeben, sonst nichts.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Januar 2015)

... aus dem Kindergarten Luxx Forum bin ich schon lange raus. Die vertragen keine Kritik und andere Meinung. Kindergarten halt.


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2015)

Also verglichen mit dem Sapphire Forum... 
Ich hatte im Luxx bislang keine Probleme.


----------



## beren2707 (24. Januar 2015)

Und uns Mods hier wirft man vor, wir betrieben regelmäßig "Modwillkür". Was ich mich hier schon anhören musste hinsichtlich Regelauslegungen, das geht kaum auf eine Kuhhaut.  Wie oft wurde ich schon darauf hingewiesen, dass ich einem Irrtum bzw. veralteten Informationen unterlag! Da schäme ich vlt. für meine Verfehlung, aber ich banne doch deswegen keine User!  Übers Luxx kann ich bislang nix Negatives sagen, die sind mMn dort eher etwas lascher als hier (was konkrete Regelverfehlungen angeht); mir gefällts dort auch insgesamt recht gut, bin dort aber eher stiller Mitleser.

@Topic: MWn ist RBE (mause)tot, über VBE7 gabs bisweilen Gerüchte hinsichtlich einer Hawaii-Unterstützung, aber bislang komplett ohne handfeste Hinweise.  Ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz aufgegeben, freunde mich aber mit einer dauerhaften AB-/Trixx-Nutzung an.


----------



## -=DatHirschi=- (24. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl den selben Sachverhalt von mir gelesen ^^



Gut möglich...


----------



## Roundy (24. Januar 2015)

bei mir ists mit dem AB so, dass das OC nicht greift ohne das ich speziell das profil nochmal angelegt habe...
dabei interessierts ihn nicht ob ich den Haken (oder neuerdings die umrandung) bei "Profil mit Systemstart laden" drin oder draußen hab.. erst wenn ichs von hand lade gehts 
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> bei mir ists mit dem AB so, dass das OC nicht greift ohne das ich speziell das profil nochmal angelegt habe...
> dabei interessierts ihn nicht ob ich den Haken (oder neuerdings die umrandung) bei "Profil mit Systemstart laden" drin oder draußen hab.. erst wenn ichs von hand lade gehts
> Gruß


Hast du Afterburner im Autostart? 
Genau das hatte ich, wenn ichich Afterburner bei Systemstart starten ließ. Es startete vor dem CCC, und dieses hat dann wieder seine Einstellungen durchgesetzt.

Einfach ein 10s Delay im Afterburner einstellen, und das "Bei Systemstart Laden" klappt


----------



## noname545 (25. Januar 2015)

das einzige was ich mir gerade wünsche ist eine 290 mit mehr Speicher Die 4Gb laufern bei mir des öfteren voll


----------



## S754 (25. Januar 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> das einzige was ich mir gerade wünsche ist eine 290 mit mehr Speicher Die 4Gb laufern bei mir des öfteren voll



290X mit 8Gig, die ist eh nicht mehr so teuer


----------



## ebastler (25. Januar 2015)

Ich hab schon Probleme, meine 4GB voll zu kriegen o.O
Ich komme in den <45fps Bereich eigentlich immer, bevor der vram voll ist


----------



## noname545 (25. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Probleme, meine 4GB voll zu kriegen o.O
> Ich komme in den <45fps Bereich eigentlich immer, bevor der vram voll ist



dann spielst du die falschen spiele oder deine Settings sind falsch
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die R9 290 eine feine karte ist^^ Die nächste wird wieder Rot das weiss ich einach


----------



## ebastler (25. Januar 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> dann spielst du die falschen spiele oder deine Settings sind falsch


Schaut wohl so aus 

Ich finde es verdammt nervig, dass VSR maximal auf 3200*irgendwas geht. In Borderlands 1, das ich in letzter Zeit viel spiele, wären 4k auch gut drin... -.-


----------



## S754 (25. Januar 2015)

Mal schauen, obs da in Zukunft ein Treiberupdate geben wird, damit wir auch 4k VSR nutzen können.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Januar 2015)

Bei meiner Karte geht nur 2560 x 1600 in VRS und das ruckelt schon in Farcry 4  
so um die 30-35 fps


----------



## noname545 (25. Januar 2015)

nun ich zocke zwar auf 4K gehe aber mit den details runter.


----------



## Euda (25. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Schaut wohl so aus
> 
> Ich finde es verdammt nervig, dass VSR maximal auf 3200*irgendwas geht. In Borderlands 1, das ich in letzter Zeit viel spiele, wären 4k auch gut drin... -.-


Für Borderlands 2 gab's doch 'nen Trick, um treiberseitig SSAA zu forcieren. Die Borderlands-Binary benennst du einfach in 'UT3.exe', wählst im CCC eine SSAA-Stufe per 'Anwendungseinstellungen ersetzen' und startest das Spiel über die umbenannte Anwendung. Performance ist jedoch sehr unschön, selbst bei 2x2 SGSSAA wird's in dem ziemlich alten Titel schon rucklig. :<


----------



## ebastler (25. Januar 2015)

Borderlands 1 ist aber mein Problem 
Das bietet im Spiel nichtmal ne Option für irgendein AA...


----------



## Euda (25. Januar 2015)

Bietet Borderlands 2 auch nicht (abseits von FXAA), jedoch kann, wenn die Binary zu UT3.exe umbenannt wurde, der Treiber AA-Bits forcieren und somit SSAA ermöglichen.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Januar 2015)

Die HIS oder RoyalAce  geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWP2VmSfBAg

Gehäuse kommt Frühling ein Neues daher!
4 laaange Monate noch bis Fiju und die AMD Refeernz Karte läuft und läuft und läuft OHNE Murren...


----------



## Roundy (25. Januar 2015)

Mach dir bitte nicht noch mehr probleme und kauf erst das Gehäuse und mach dir anschließend Gedanken über deine graka...
Gruß


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Januar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Die HIS oder RoyalAce  geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf
> 
> Gehäuse kommt Frühling ein Neues daher!
> 4 laaange Monate noch bis Fiju und die AMD Refeernz Karte läuft und läuft und läuft OHNE Murren...



Die Karte gibt die ganze wärme ins Case ab, dann jammerst wieder wenn die Lüfter aufdrehen.


----------



## elkodo (25. Januar 2015)

Moin moin,

ich wollte eigentlich jetzt auf die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU GPU umsteigen. Dabei ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU fast 50 Euro günstiger ist.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der einzige technische Unterschied der Karten in einer 100MHz höheren Taktfrequenz, und einem 30 MHz höheren GPU-Takt besteht.

Ist dieser erhöhte Takt wirklich 50€ Wert, oder sollte ich da doch die billigere Tri-X nehmen?

MFG
ekodo


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Januar 2015)

Das ist nicht der einzige Unterschied.
Die Vapor X hat ein anderes PCB, eine bessere Spannungsversorgung und eine Backplate. Zudem ist die Vapor X etwas leiser als die Tri X und für OC etwas besser (falls man eine gute GPU erwischt).


----------



## DARPA (25. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich finde es verdammt nervig, dass VSR maximal auf 3200*irgendwas geht. In Borderlands 1, das ich in letzter Zeit viel spiele, wären 4k auch gut drin... -.-



Läuft Borderlands nicht mit Gedosato? Damit kannste Auflösungen einstellen wie du lustig bist und bis die Graka ne weiße Flagge schwenkt


----------



## ebastler (25. Januar 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Läuft Borderlands nicht mit Gedosato? Damit kannste Auflösungen einstellen wie du lustig bist und bis die Graka ne weiße Flagge schwenkt


Das ja, aber wenn ich mit GeDoSaTo mit der Maus im Vollbild-Spiel weit genug nach rechts fahre, taucht die da am zweiten Monitor am Desktop auf, und ein Klick wirft mich dann aus dem Spiel... Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich da VSR nutzen will^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Mach dir bitte nicht noch mehr probleme und kauf erst das Gehäuse und mach dir anschließend Gedanken über deine graka...
> Gruß


So siehts aus[emoji16]


----------



## DARPA (25. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das ja, aber wenn ich mit GeDoSaTo mit der Maus im Vollbild-Spiel weit genug nach rechts fahre, taucht die da am zweiten Monitor am Desktop auf, und ein Klick wirft mich dann aus dem Spiel... Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich da VSR nutzen will^^



Ok, solche Probleme kenn ich als single Monitor User nicht.
Aber gibt es nicht Tweaks, um die Maus auf einem Monitor zu sperren?


----------



## ebastler (25. Januar 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ok, solche Probleme kenn ich als single Monitor User nicht.
> Aber gibt es nicht Tweaks, um die Maus auf einem Monitor zu sperren?


Ich weiß es nicht... Es kam eh recht bald nachdem ich BL1 gekauft hab, VSR, und seitdem spiele ich halt mit 3200*irgendwas, und der GPU auf 800MHz (höher taktet die da nicht^^)...


----------



## Harnaś (26. Januar 2015)

Tach Leute,

würde mir gerne eure Meinung einholen.
Ich bin bislang immer zwischen Nvidia und AMD/früher ATI gewechselt: 6800 GS -> X1950 Pro -> 4870 -> 660ti.
Da die 660ti bei Battlefield 4 keine gute Figur macht und für die aktuelle Spiele auch langsam knapp wird würde ich gerne auf eine 290x umsteigen.
So wie ich das im Moment überblicke:

-290x lohnt sich nicht
-290 ist auf dem selben Leistungsniveau wie eine 970er bis auf die Effizienz
-Vapor-X und PCS+ sind die besten Custom-Karten

Doch bevor ich jetzt zuschlage würde ich gerne Fragen, ob mein System bzw mein Netzteil die Karte überhaupt packen würde.

i5 2500k @ 4.5 GHz
8 GB Ram
2 SSDs + 2 HDs
be quiet E9 480W

Wichtig ist mir nur, dass ich in 1080p +60 FPS bei Battlefield 4 mit maximalen Settings erreiche und ich für GTA V gerüstet bin.
GTA kommt ja Ende März raus und die neuen AMDs erst im Juni, von daher würde sich das Warten bei mir nicht lohnen.

Zweiter wichtiger Punkt für mich ist:
Um wie viel Leistung unterscheiden sich die 970er und die 290er im Idle Betrieb und wenn man sich ne Blu-ray anschaut.
Gibt es Probleme beim Runtertakten wenn ich am HDMI einen Fernseher dranhängen habe, aber diesen nur bei Bedarf aktiviere?

Noch ein letzter Punkt:
Würde ich viel von Mantle profitieren bei Battlefield?

Danke für's Lesen!

p.s.:
Schande über mich, aber ich habe zu erst mit einer 970er geliebäugelt, aber nach dem aktuellen Fiasko ist meine alte rote Liebe neu entfacht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Januar 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der einzige Unterschied.
> Die Vapor X hat ein anderes PCB, eine bessere Spannungsversorgung und eine Backplate. Zudem ist die Vapor X etwas leiser als die Tri X und für OC etwas besser (falls man eine gute GPU erwischt).


Die Tri-X ist minimal leiser. 


			
				Harnaś;7128215 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Leute,
> 
> würde mir gerne eure Meinung einholen.
> Ich bin bislang immer zwischen Nvidia und AMD/früher ATI gewechselt: 6800 GS -> X1950 Pro -> 4870 -> 660ti.
> ...


Dein System ist super geeignet für eine R9 290.


----------



## Roraty (26. Januar 2015)

Herrlich wie alle momentan gegen NVIDIA gehen, da geht mir das Herz auf  

Ist die R9 290 jetzt net schneller als die 970? Ich mein, die 970gtx kann nur 209 Bit Interface nutzen und die amd ihre volle 512 bit Speicherinterface :'D 


Topic: 

Wie kann man die übertakten? Wenn ich die Gpu Frequenz erhöhe, sinkt teils der Wert bei Cinebech


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Januar 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> Herrlich wie alle momentan gegen NVIDIA gehen, da geht mir das Herz auf
> 
> Ist die R9 290 jetzt net schneller als die 970? Ich mein, die 970gtx kann nur 209 Bit Interface nutzen und die amd ihre volle 512 bit Speicherinterface :'D
> 
> ...



Die 290(X) hat zwar 512bit Interface, aber das Front-end nutzt jene 512bit nicht effektiv. Das wurde mit der 285 alias Tonga verbessert. 

Von der Geschwindigkeit nehmen sich beide Karten nicht viel.

Welcher Part von Cinebench?


----------



## Roraty (26. Januar 2015)

Gpu normal.

Obwohl der hersteller HIS ausdrücklich einen stabilen oc ermöglicht.


----------



## Roundy (26. Januar 2015)

Warum sollte die karte im vergleich schneller werden, nur weil das Problem bekannt wurde?
Existent war es ja von anfang an, also auch schon bei den tests 

Was meinst du mit deiner Frage bezüglich OC?
Vllt hilft dir das hier weiter 
Gruß


----------



## Roraty (26. Januar 2015)

Ok, ich lass das lieber Lol


----------



## Euda (26. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Warum sollte die karte im vergleich schneller werden, nur weil das Problem bekannt wurde?
> Existent war es ja von anfang an, also auch schon bei den tests
> Gruß



Hast zwar Recht, aber da spielen fast schon psychologische Faktoren mit ein .
Der Eindruck von hoher Grafikqualität relativiert sich, so ist es bei mir zumindest, an das "state of the art", was heißt, dass ich mich vor drei Jahren mit meiner HD 7850 viel mehr für eine Frostbite- oder Cryengine begeistern konnte, als ich es heute tu'. Ist eben nichts mehr besonderes geworden, da ich die hohe Grafik-/Bildqualität gewohnt bin. "Damals" hat OC auch viel mehr Freude gebracht, als ich 1.2V (oder so), 1200 MHz sowie VRAM-OC gegeben hab und über die (bei dieser Karte sogar, zumindest in BF3 und Dirt 3, gut spürbaren) Veränderungen gestaunt hab. Also vom Spaßfaktor war das 'ne viel höhere "Leistung" trotz niedrigerer Kosten, da es eben noch'n neues Thema für mich war, wenn du mich verstehst. 

Unbewusst würde dieses Problem der Speicheranbindung auch den "Wert" meiner GPU senken (was vielleicht subjektiv mehr ausmacht als die etwas höhere Leistung ggü. der AMD-Topmodelle), wenn ich denn eine 970 hätte, was zum Glück nicht der Fall ist. :> [/hawaii-schönreden<3]


----------



## CapitanJack (26. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin

Nachdem ich vorgestern wieder gelesen hatte, das jemand Probs mit der Saphire R9-290 Tri-X OC hat und der Bildschirm sich abschaltet wärend des Desktop Betriebs, hab ich mir mal mein Bios der Karte angesehen.

Ich hatte ab und zu auch Probleme, das der Monitor nicht mehr aus dem Standby kommt. Er blieb einfach Schwarz. PC läuft Einwandfrei. Zieht man den DVI Stecker ab und steckt ihn wieder ein, dann kommt das Bild wieder.

Das Problem lies sich reduzieren, indem man unter der Energieverwaltung, die Energiesparregelung, für den PCI Express abschaltet. Leider kam es dann trotzdem noch ab und zu vor.

Da kam dann der Tipp mit dem Bios.

Auf der Seite von TechPowerUp, gibt es die Original Bios Versionen zum Downloaden. Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp

Wie gesag, hab ich dort nachgesehen und festgestellt, das es für meine Saphire ein neueres Bios gibt. Das hab ich geflasht.

Seither rennt die Graka deutlich besser.  

Bis jetzt hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Aufwecken und in Far Cry 4 läuft es noch besser. Ruckler hab ich nur noch ganz selten und die nachladegeschwindigkeit der Frames, ist wesentlich besser geworden. 

Temperatur und Lüfter, sind genauso wie vor dem flashen. 

Ich kann nur Empfehlen, wer ähnliche Probleme hat, schaut mal nach Eurem Bios. 



Grüßle


----------



## S754 (26. Januar 2015)

Puh, da bin ich froh, dass ich die Referenzplatine habe!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Januar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Puh, da bin ich froh, dass ich die Referenzplatine habe!


Die Tri-X ist Referenz-Platine. 

Ich werde  Wochenende auch mal nach einem aktuellen BIOS schauen.

Welche ist die beste Flashmethode?


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Januar 2015)

@Roraty

Welche HIS Karte hast denn bitte ...
Ist es diese hier:
HIS Radeon R9 290 iPower IceQ X2 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290QMC4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## CapitanJack (26. Januar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Tri-X ist Referenz-Platine.
> 
> Ich werde  Wochenende auch mal nach einem aktuellen BIOS schauen.
> 
> Welche ist die beste Flashmethode?



Hi

Ich hab mit WinFlash das Bios aufgespielt. Viele sagen das man es im DOS machen soll, aber es funktioniert im Win Mode auch gut.

Das Original Bios hab ich mit GPU-Z vorher abgespeichert. 


Grüßle


----------



## Duvar (26. Januar 2015)

Mit dem aktuellsten 290 TriX Bios liegen bei mir ab Werk +25mV an, nur zur Info. Bei der Version 043 Version war dies nicht der Fall...


----------



## ebastler (26. Januar 2015)

Ich habe afaik das aktuellste 290X Tri-X, bei mir sind default +0mV.
Kann aber mit +13mV auf 1100/1400, mit dem Ref Bios brauche ich +19mV dafür.


----------



## Roundy (26. Januar 2015)

@Roraty Aufgegeben wird nicht, wenn du Hilfe oder Tipps benötigst, frag einfach, wir geben nicht auf bis es läuft wie es soll 

@Euda Jo klar, kann ich nachvollziehen, bin da auch deiner Meinung und würde mich vermutlich gleich fühlen wäre dies bei meiner Karte der Fall..
Wollte da nur ganz objektiv den "Opfern" Mut zusprechen.. 
Gruß


----------



## DARPA (26. Januar 2015)

Bei Sapphire gibts ja von jeder Karte 2 Versionen. 
Kann jetzt nur von den Vapors sprechen, aber mir war aufgefallen:
OC Bios: + 25mV
non OC Bios: +0mV


----------



## Cybernet1000 (26. Januar 2015)

Hi!
Passt auf eine Powercolor 290X PCS+ der Morpheus? 
Gibt es was besonderes zu beachten?
DANKE!


----------



## Körschgen (26. Januar 2015)

Nabend - Kollege bekommt nen PC von mir - er will sparen daher bekommt er ein Board(asrock z87m pro4) von mir und meine Sapphire 280 dual x - damit spart er gute 90 €.(200€ für board und karte)

Bei der Gelegenheit leg ich von mir was drauf und geh ne Nummer hoch...schadet ja nich...

Im Bereich 250 gibt es da momentan nur die 4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ ?
Wie ist die von der Lautstärke her?
Lohnt der Umstieg? wollte eigentlich gar nix neues holen...aber was man nich alles macht... Das Board lag hier eh rum und er will unbedingt sparen...
Haben wir beide was von...
Weitere Anregungen oder Empfehlungen?

Gruß Knitterhemd


----------



## ebastler (26. Januar 2015)

Die PCS+ ist, so weit ich weiß, eine der besten Hawaii Karten, die sollte gut passen!


----------



## Körschgen (26. Januar 2015)

Preis hat leider wieder angezogen gerade...muss ich mal beobachten... sonst wird es die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC ...

für 270 auch recht ordentlich...


----------



## werder96 (26. Januar 2015)

Reicht eigentlich ein bequiet cm 10 500w für ein xeon 1231v3 und  r9 290x aus?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Januar 2015)

Locker.


----------



## werder96 (27. Januar 2015)

Welche r9 290x könnt ihr empfehlen?lohnen sich die 8gb Versionen?


----------



## S754 (27. Januar 2015)

Die 8 gig versionen lohnen sich auf jeden fall. Gerade wenn du deine spiele moddest und in hohen Auflösungen spielen oder crossfire machen willst. 50€ aufpreis für 4gig mehr speicher ist ein guter deal, denn besser zu viel als zu wenig. Mir sind jedenfalls 4gig zu wenig geworden !


----------



## Roundy (27. Januar 2015)

What? 
Ich bekomm mehr als 3,5 gig auch nicht mit allergrößten Anstrengungen voll.. darunter minecraft mit 512 pack + shader und mods oder skyrim vollgestopft...
Ich hab keinen plan wie ihr das immer macht, mir langen die 4GB locker.
gepaddelt wird unter fullHD mit VSR so hoch es geht.
Empfohlen wenn 8 gig nicht sein müssen die 290 PCS+, Vapor-X, und Tri-X,  wenn 8 gig ein Argument sind bleibt glaub nur die 290X Tri-X. Die oben genannten Modelle sind auf jedenfall die, egal ob X oder nicht, die empfehlenswert sind.
Gruß


----------



## Roraty (27. Januar 2015)

Bei mir ruckelt Minecraft, wenn ich stehe hab ich so 60 FPS, wenn ich laufe 20 FPS????? We te ef


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2015)

Minecraft habe ich zwar 60fps, aber es ruckelt und stockt wie wild ohne Optifine.
Und mit Optifine crasht es alle 1-2min -.-


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Januar 2015)

... habe gerade FarCry4 mit 1030/1250 (@stock) gespielt. FPS Einbrüche, Takt einbrüche noch und nöcher.
Bei 900/1250 und 1V (VCore) alles total stabil. Kein zappelnder Takt, keine FPS Einbrüche. Normal?


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2015)

Wie schaut es mit der Temperatur aus? Und Power Target auf +50 gezogen?
Meine hält ihre üblichen 1100/1400 bombenfest, außer ich spiele mit Framelimiter.


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Januar 2015)

bei +48 sieht es so aus, bei +-0 2.Bild


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2015)

Also mit Powertarget voll offen und mehr als nur guten Temps drosselt deine Karte grundlos?
Sehr eigenartig... Auch bei anderen Spielen oder nur FC4?

Was anderes: Was ist bei Hawaii vom ASIC-Wert zu halten? Hat der irgendeine praxisrelevante Aussage?


----------



## -Kerby- (28. Januar 2015)

werde mir die R9 290X von MSi mit 8GB holen. Zumindest habe ich das vor, wenn feststeht, dass ich meine 970 zurückschicke.
Was ich fragen wollte, ist, wie die Sache mit Crossfire so aussieht (besser, schlechter als SLI) und ob es was gegen die Karte zu sagen gibt?
Der Kühler wird eh entfernt, weil ein Accelero verwendet wird. Crossfire gibts dann mit Wakü.


----------



## Roundy (28. Januar 2015)

Wenn der kühler drauf bleibt hätte ich jetzt protestiert aber so 
Wieso kommt dein 970 zurück warst doch zufrieden oder?
Zu den 8gig, bitte nur wenn du sie auch wirklich brauchen kannst...
Ich brauch sie definitiv nicht [emoji14]
Musst halt gucken dass der kühler draufpasst...
Weiß grad nicht ob das Referenz Platine ist oder nicht...
Gruß


----------



## Roraty (28. Januar 2015)

Du fragst ihn wieso die 970 zurück geht? 

Glaube, die Frage ist etwas doof. Arrogante Firma, die Ihre Kunden nur verarscht


----------



## Cheroon (28. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wieso kommt dein 970 zurück warst doch zufrieden oder?



Na wegen diesem überdreisten Vram Bug den man nichtmal bemerkt und sein Anwalt hat ihm dazu geraten sich das so nicht gefallen zulassen! Leute die bisher nichtmal 3,5 GB vollbekommen nehmen jetzt natürlich 8GB. Vergessen dabei aber das bevor 8gb vollwerden eher die r9 290x aufgibt.


----------



## DARPA (28. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Was anderes: Was ist bei Hawaii vom ASIC-Wert zu halten? Hat der irgendeine praxisrelevante Aussage?


Tendenziell: je höher der ASIC, desto weniger Vcore braucht die Karte. 
Aber für OC spielt der Wert mal keine Rolle, kann ich dir versichern


----------



## derneuemann (28. Januar 2015)

Cheroon schrieb:


> Na wegen diesem überdreisten Vram Bug den man nichtmal bemerkt und sein Anwalt hat ihm dazu geraten sich das so nicht gefallen zulassen! Leute die bisher nichtmal 3,5 GB vollbekommen nehmen jetzt natürlich 8GB. Vergessen dabei aber das bevor 8gb vollwerden eher die r9 290x aufgibt.



Sehe ich ähnlich, ich kann mich noch zu gut daran erinnern, wie die leute gesagt haben 2GB reichen. Dann waren mit mal schlechte Spiele schuld und plötzlich kommen über all leute her die 4 GB voll kriegen. Ich schaffe es bei weitem nicht. 
Ich habe auch die Tage mehrere Benchs zum Thema 4GB im Zusammenhang mit der GTX970 geseheh. Auch da waren nur in Ausnahmefällen die 3,5Gb (der GTX970) ein Problem.


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Tendenziell: je höher der ASIC, desto weniger Vcore braucht die Karte.
> Aber für OC spielt der Wert mal keine Rolle, kann ich dir versichern


Okay, danke. Also wie bei den bisherigen Generationen. Ne grobe Richtlinie, aber keine wirkliche Aussage.


----------



## -Kerby- (28. Januar 2015)

Na ich dachte ich hole gleich mal eine 8GB
und hab endlich meine Ruhe mit Grafikkarten.
Im Crossfire wäre das ja auch sinnvoller, vermute ich. Gespielt wird ja auch mit Downsampling... und ja, sie geht zurück, vermutlich, wegen dem Speicher, aber das ist noch nicht sicher.

Jetzt nochmal ^^ Crossfire genauso gut wie SLI?


----------



## derneuemann (28. Januar 2015)

Ja, sind beide gleich schlecht!  Sorry...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Januar 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Na ich dachte ich hole gleich mal eine 8GB
> und hab endlich meine Ruhe mit Grafikkarten.
> Im Crossfire wäre das ja auch sinnvoller, vermute ich. Gespielt wird ja auch mit Downsampling... und ja, sie geht zurück, vermutlich, wegen dem Speicher, aber das ist noch nicht sicher.
> 
> Jetzt nochmal ^^ Crossfire genauso gut wie SLI?




die 8GB lohnen sich nur bei SLI oder CF.....als Single Graka lohnt es sich nicht , da jeder Karte zur Zeit die Puste ausgehen wird. in ca zwei Jahren wird es anders aussehen


----------



## Roundy (28. Januar 2015)

harren wir der dinge die da kommen... aber wenn der vram den ram übersteigt, dann läuft langsam iwas schief 
Gruß


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kann mir beim OC'en meiner Karte helfen?

Warum möchte ich das tun?

Spiele FC4 auf 'sehr hoch' und es läuft mit VSync sehr flüssig allerdings dropen die Frames in 'lebendigen' Sitautionen auf 30 !

Würde das OC was bringen oder eher nicht?

Was würde überhaupt helfen dieses Game ohne drops mit 60 FPS konstant und mit VSync zu zocken?


----------



## Roundy (28. Januar 2015)

bei graka oc kannst dir das hier mal angucken, ansonsten wie schauts aus mit der auslastung, kanns sein, dass dir die cpu da reinfpuscht?
Log am besten mal mit GPU-Z mal mit 
Gruß


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Januar 2015)

Soll ich ein Foto von GpuZ hier hochladen?


----------



## dan954 (28. Januar 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... habe gerade FarCry4 mit 1030/1250 (@stock) gespielt. FPS Einbrüche, Takt einbrüche noch und nöcher.
> Bei 900/1250 und 1V (VCore) alles total stabil. Kein zappelnder Takt, keine FPS Einbrüche. Normal?


Das die Graka den Takt nicht gescheit hält und die ganze Zeit zappelt habe ich auch, teilweise ist sie zu 100% ausgelastet aber trotzdem liegt nicht der Maximaltakt an.


----------



## S754 (28. Januar 2015)

Komisch, ein Temperaturproblem könnt ihr ausschließen?


----------



## Roundy (28. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Soll ich ein Foto von GpuZ hier hochladen?



ne du sollst mal mitloggen, da ist unten iwo nen haken wo "log to file" oder so steht, beim sensor reiter...
den reinmachen speicherort wählen und mitloggen.
vorher noch auf 0.1 oder 0.5 sec refresh rate stellen 
die datei dann als .ZIP packen und hier hochladen.
nach dem zocken dann den haken wieder raus.
Gruß


----------



## dan954 (28. Januar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Komisch, ein Temperaturproblem könnt ihr ausschließen?


Leider ja, die 70°C werden bei mir selten geknackt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Januar 2015)

okay, hab auf 0.5 sec gestellt. 

in ca.  30 min lade ich es hier hoch. 

was 'bringt' das bzw. was darf ich mir erhoffen? 

Danke Roundy


----------



## S754 (28. Januar 2015)

@dan954: Also bei mir läuft die Karte @Stock und taktet einwandfrei durchgehend mit 1 GHz. 

Erhöhe mal das PowerLimit im CCC unter AMD Overdrive.


----------



## dan954 (28. Januar 2015)

Bringt leider auch nichts. Das komische ist, dass in Heaven/Valley der Takt ohne Probleme konstant gehalten wird aber egal welches Spiel ich spiele in 4k oder sonstwas der Takt wird einfach nicht gehalten.


----------



## S754 (28. Januar 2015)

Hui. Dann würde ich versuchen den Omega Treiber neu zu installieren oder mal versuchen, einen älteren Treiber zu verwenden.


----------



## repac3r (28. Januar 2015)

Wollte mal Fragen wie schlimm die 290(x) im Idle sind. Teilweise lese ich unhörbar, andere meinen nen Ventilator im PC stehen zu haben? Mir geht es Hauptsächlich darum, dass mein Pc im Idle zumindest kaum hörbar, bzw. nachts nicht störend ist. Wenn ich mir jetzt so die GPU's vergleiche, scheint die 290x tri x leiser als sein kleiner Bruder zu sein und somit fasst so laut ist, wie die 290 vapor. In wie fern hört man denn noch 34db? Wie weit kann da mit ner eigenen Lüfterkurve entgegen kommen?


----------



## S754 (28. Januar 2015)

Die 290X sind ganz unterschiedlich. Kommt auch auf das Gehäuse an und wo es steht, außerdem wie empfindlich deine Ohren sind. Ich persönlich kenne kein einziges Custom Design, das wirklich unhörbar ist. Drum habe ich einen Peter 2 drauf mit Noiseblocker Lüftern. Wenn du ein Gehäuse mit ausreichend Airflow hast und es unterm Tisch steht, sollte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Januar 2015)

*@ Roundy*

Hier die Datei.


----------



## Roundy (28. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> *@ Roundy*
> 
> Hier die Datei.



also die karte hält den takt nicht durchgehend, stell mal das powerlimit auf +25 oder so...
dazu kommt, dass sie (ich denke das sind die passagen in denen es ruckelt) auf ~700 MHZ runtertaktet, allerdings sinkt gleichzeitig die auslastung, ich denke hier rennst du ins CPU limit.
die temps sind soweit in Ordung 
vorallem VRM 
Gruß


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Januar 2015)

Hey, 

warum ins Cpu Limit? Kann das so sein bei 'nem Xeon? 

Ja, ich steh voll auf dei Temps der Vrm' s 

Gruß


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2015)

amer, du sagtest, du hast Vsync an?
Mach das mal aus... Sobald du mit Vsync <60fps hast, und seien es nur 59, dann drosselt es dich sofort auf den nächsten geraden Teiler deiner 60Hz Monitorfrequenz, das sind 30fps.

Erklärt auch, warum die Karte da drosselt - 30fps schafft sie auch mit 700MHz.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Januar 2015)

Moritz, wenn ich VSync ausmache,dann habe ich tearing.. 

Was gäbe es rein theoretisch noch für Möglichkeiten?


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2015)

ich spiele BF4 mit einem framelimiter auf 62fps, tearingfrei. In BF4 kann man das ja easy per customconfig erzwingen. Keine Ahnung, wie das bei FC4 aussieht...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Januar 2015)

Warum 62fps?


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2015)

Keine Ahnung. Hat mir ein Freund so empfohlen, Hz+1 oder +2, und es läuft butterweich...


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Januar 2015)

Zockst du den SP oder MP?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Zockst du den SP oder MP?



wir können auch mal zusammen BF4 MP zogge...könnt mich gerne einladen

Turboholly


----------



## Roraty (29. Januar 2015)

Wie kommt es das ein Kollege mit seiner hd 7870 Grafikkarte in Cinebech mehr Punkte hat als ich? Oo


----------



## derneuemann (29. Januar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wir können auch mal zusammen BF4 MP zogge...könnt mich gerne einladen
> 
> Turboholly



Ich lade dich am WE auch endlich mal ein! Hatte ich ja vor Monaten schon mal vor.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Januar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich lade dich am WE auch endlich mal ein! Hatte ich ja vor Monaten schon mal vor.


Stimmt[emoji6]


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> Wie kommt es das ein Kollege mit seiner hd 7870 Grafikkarte in Cinebech mehr Punkte hat als ich? Oo


Cinebench OpenGL Score? What^^
Da solltest du eigentlich erheblich mehr haben...


----------



## S754 (29. Januar 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> Wie kommt es das ein Kollege mit seiner hd 7870 Grafikkarte in Cinebech mehr Punkte hat als ich? Oo



Warst du live dabei beim Test? Oder hat er dir nur nen manipulierten Screenshot geschickt? ^^


----------



## Roraty (29. Januar 2015)

Er hätte da 120 FPS und ich.hab nur 96 FPS.

Sind 96 FPS im OpenGL jetzt sehr wenig, oder 120 FPS.unwahrscheinlic?


----------



## S754 (29. Januar 2015)

Hm, keine Ahnung wie der getestet hat. Kann dir ja heut Abend sagen, wie viel Punkte ich beim Cinebench hab.

BTW: Mal schauen wie sich die 290X an meinem neuen 4k Moni macht


----------



## Roundy (29. Januar 2015)

Also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere,  hab ich so 136FPS gehabt, bin mir grad aber mehr als unsicher. Ich werds daheim nochmal testen.
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> Er hätte da 120 FPS und ich.hab nur 96 FPS.
> 
> Sind 96 FPS im OpenGL jetzt sehr wenig, oder 120 FPS.unwahrscheinlic? ��


Welcher Cinebench überhaupt? Gibt mehrere Versionen...

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse im R15:
290X @ 1010/1250: 137fps
290X @ 1100/1400: 141fps
290X @ 1200/1625: 135fps ()

Letzteres Setting hat mal 155fps gebracht... ^^

Habe den Rechner allerdings wieder seit 15h laufen, ein clean Erstattet vor dem Bench würde sicher die Punkte etwas steigern.


----------



## beren2707 (29. Januar 2015)

Hier mal FPS aus CB R15, Konfig siehe Screen bzw. Sig. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roraty (29. Januar 2015)

Cinebech R15, hab nur 96 FPS.

Häääää???? Liegt aber nicht am amd Prozessor hoffentlich


----------



## S754 (29. Januar 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> Liegt aber nicht am amd Prozessor hoffentlich



Kann gut möglich sein, immerhin habe ich, Beren und ebastler einen Intel 
Was hat denn dein Kollege mit der 7870 für eine CPU?


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2015)

@roraty: ich bezweifle es... Aktuellster Treiber drauf? Hält die Karte im Benchmark stabil den Takt?


----------



## Roraty (29. Januar 2015)

@S754, einen i5 4670k. Aber wie gesagt, ein amd Prozessor kann keine 40 FPS aus machen Oo ich fahre Battlefield 4 auf 80 FPS. Der Datenaustausch vom FX zu Gpu kann nicht sooooo langsam sein. Im CPU test hab ich 750 Punkte

@ebastler, hab sie ja nicht übertaktet, aber sie läuft auf einer stabilen Temperatur. Ja, Omega ist drauf. Irgendwie ärgert das mich gerade :l


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> @S754, einen i5 4670k. Aber wie gesagt, ein amd Prozessor kann keine 40 FPS aus machen Oo ich fahre Battlefield 4 auf 80 FPS. Der Datenaustausch vom FX zu Gpu kann nicht sooooo langsam sein. Im CPU test hab ich 750 Punkte
> 
> @ebastler, hab sie ja nicht übertaktet, aber sie läuft auf einer stabilen Temperatur. Ja, Omega ist drauf. Irgendwie ärgert das mich gerade :l


Hast du Cinebench 15.0?


----------



## Roraty (29. Januar 2015)

Ja :l


----------



## S754 (29. Januar 2015)

Solangs nur im Cinebench ist und sonst nirgendwo, kanns dir ja wurscht sein. Vergleicht mal eure Karten im Heaven Benchmark.


----------



## Roraty (29. Januar 2015)

Hier mal ein Bild

http://puu.sh/fbMuR/35ae0197aa.png


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Januar 2015)

das wird an der cpu liegen , da die karte lange nicht zu 100 ausgelastet ist...auch mein i7 @4,3ghz nicht....sehr cpu lastig schätze ich

beides einer meinen 24/7 settings


----------



## Roraty (29. Januar 2015)

hmm.... bei 3D mark hab ich 20629 Punkte im Extrem erreicht, von 3D Mark selber sind aber nur 15000 angegeben, ich bin also 5000 Punkte drüber als angegeben.

An der CPU kann es also iwie doch nicht liegen. Ich ordne mich selbst über die GTX 980 ein oO


----------



## S754 (29. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt, vergleicht nochmal eure Karten mit dem *Heaven Benchmark*. Der ist sehr Grafiklastig und lastet den Prozessor kaum aus.

Bei der 7870 sollte es auf Ultra Settings in FullHD ne Diashow geben, während bei dir alles flüssig läuft.


----------



## dan954 (29. Januar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Hui. Dann würde ich versuchen den Omega Treiber neu zu installieren oder mal versuchen, einen älteren Treiber zu verwenden.


Hatte ich auch schon probiert aber hat auch nichts gebracht. Mein Bruder hat die gleiche Grafikkarte und bei ihm ist's genauso. Zocke ich mit Mantle wird der Takt konstant gehalten aber sobald irgendwas mit DirectX kommt schwankt er.

Habe eben mal etwas experimentiert und mir das BIOS geflasht und damit wurde es besser, habe dann das alte wieder zurück geflasht und plötzlich wars damit auch besser. 
Jetzt wird er zwar nicht komplett gehalten aber schwankt nicht mehr ganz so stark, vorher war es auch so das die Auslastung teilweise immer zwischen und 0 und 100% geschwankt hat. Sieht jetzt in etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Januar 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> hmm.... bei 3D mark hab ich 20629 Punkte im Extrem erreicht, von 3D Mark selber sind aber nur 15000 angegeben, ich bin also 5000 Punkte drüber als angegeben.
> 
> An der CPU kann es also iwie doch nicht liegen. Ich ordne mich selbst über die GTX 980 ein oO


Im welchen 3 dmark?


----------



## Roraty (29. Januar 2015)

Vantage


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Januar 2015)

Meine R9 290 bei Youtube Video schauen  (Nur zum VERGLEICH)
20% und knappe 1100 U/min




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bitte wieviel dba hat die R9 290 im Quiet Modus?
[M] HIS R9 290X iPower IceQ X2 Turbo 4GB GDDR5 Video Card Review


----------



## Roraty (30. Januar 2015)

So, bei Heaven Benchmark hat der irgenwie kein Land mehr gesehen gegen mich :l


----------



## S754 (30. Januar 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> So, bei Heaven Benchmark hat der irgenwie kein Land mehr gesehen gegen mich :l



War auch nicht verwunderlich, genau das was ich erwartet hab^^

Naja Benchmark bleibt Benchmark. Hauptsache du hast mehr FPS in Games als er, das ist was zählt


----------



## eupho (30. Januar 2015)

hallo liebe leut 
bin auch mal wieder... und zwar mit einem kleinen problem 

habe vor geraumer zeit eine asus r9 290 direct CUII oc edt. zu kaufen, alles top soweit doch dann, nichts ahnend als ich heute am pc meine lüfter umgebastelt habe und alles wieder drin war, fing an meine graka den core clock zu senken und das sprunghaft, also von 1000 -997- 967 -887 und dann wieder hoch und das andauernd.
das ist nicht einmal ruhe drin vor paar tagen lief noch alles super  
an den temps kanns auch nicht liegen ... hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiter helfen 

mfG.
josh


ps: mein sys. :
CPU: FX8350
NT: bQ!L8 530w
RAM: CORSAIR V. 1600 cl 9 8 gb
Mobo: MSI gaming 970
graka: asus r9 290 dcu2 oc 4 gb
windoof 8.1 64 bit


----------



## Roraty (30. Januar 2015)

Hol dir MSI Afterburner und stell da deinen Kühler ein. Wenn du an den Lüftern rum spielst und dich dann wunderst, dass die Grafikkarte drosselt, kann es nur die Temperatur sein


----------



## eupho (30. Januar 2015)

naja ich hab gpu tweak und msi afterburner, zwar nicht gleichzeitig an, aber es ist drauf.
und an der lüfterkurve hab ich nicht wirklich viiel verändert aber es tritt ja auch auf wenn ich es auf default lasse...

EDIT:
so nachdem ich etwas rumgeguckt habe, habe ich  diesen  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...u-ii-oc-dip-switch-bios-schalter-3.htmlthread gefunden und es hat mir geholfen 
doch mein schalter stand auf sw2 und nun auf sw1 aber die core clock bleibt nur sie wird nun etwas wärmer die graka...
was ich fragen wollte wie kann ich die bios version auslesen vom sw2 schalter um evtl ein bios flash mit gaming performance zu machen?
 da ja die schalter für silent und für performance stehen, doch unter s2- performance geht die core clock runter -.-


----------



## noname545 (31. Januar 2015)

kann man sich eigentlich auf den Cinebench verlassen? Habe aus Spaß mal zwei Durchläufe gesartet, und bekomme immer verschiedene Ergebnisse. Test 1: 97FPS Test 2; 82FPS. Ich bezweifle stark das der 2600K die 290 ausbremst. 
Edit: Die 290 kann in Cinebench den takt nicht halten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2015)

Es gibt hier und da Bereiche, wo ein i7 2600K eine R9 290 _merklich_ ausbremst.


----------



## noname545 (31. Januar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Es gibt hier und da Bereiche, wo ein i7 2600K eine R9 290 _merklich_ ausbremst.



wahnsinn das dem guten alten 2600K die puste ausgeht, ist ja auch ein altes Eisen


----------



## BertB (31. Januar 2015)

cinebench grafikbench halte ich für wenig aussagekräftig


----------



## Godman2 (31. Januar 2015)

Was würdet ihr denn nun machen, wenn ihr vor hättet ne neue Maschine zu bauen?

GTX 970 ODER Vapor-x-radeon-r9-290x 8gb ODER Vapor-x-radeon-r9-290 4gb ODER warten auf AMD 300er????


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Januar 2015)

Godman2 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn nun machen, wenn ihr vor hättet ne neue Maschine zu bauen?
> 
> GTX 970 ODER Vapor-x-radeon-r9-290x 8gb ODER Vapor-x-radeon-r9-290 4gb ODER warten auf AMD 300er????




... genau in der Reihenfolge ...    was hast du denn jetzt drin? Kannste noch alles spielen? 970 gibt es wohl einige Probleme  .... ich würde sonst warten .... oder halt ne 290X (sind ja viele Vor- unf Nachteile hier aufgeführt).
Hitze Lautstärke, wenn du den Kühler wechsest, fallen die schon weg. Gib aber einige Costm die gut kühlbar sind.
Mit meiner 290x läuft alles super (was ich spiele) und ich denke erst an einen Wechsel, wenn die 3xx raus ist.


----------



## Godman2 (31. Januar 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> was hast du denn jetzt drin



habe keinen. Möchte mir nun einen neuen kaufen.
Aber die Empfehlungen im Forum sind ein Riesen hin und her. 
Also 290er kaufen mit 8GB?
werde ich damit voraussichtlich  witcher3 und gtav auf maxed spielen können?


----------



## ebastler (31. Januar 2015)

Kann es sein, dass mit meinem GPU-Z irgendwas nicht stimmt? 

Beides sind Screens des selben Fensters, einmal auf Average, einmal normal.
WTF 

Der Rechner faltet seit einiger Zeit auf der GPU, GPU-Z lief halt immer mit. Zu viele Werte, um den Mittelwert zu bilden?

EDIT: 1337 Seiten


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (31. Januar 2015)

Godman2 schrieb:


> werde ich damit voraussichtlich  witcher3 und gtav auf maxed spielen können?



Werden wir sehen. Bei GTA V kann es sein, bei Witcher 3 kann es nach den aktuellen Vorraussetzungen sehr knapp werden.


----------



## Roundy (31. Januar 2015)

Außerdem kommt es halt immer darauf an was du unter "ultra" verstehst...
AA voll oder gar nicht...
Ich hab gar nichts dagegen runter zu stellen wenns dann flüssig läuft. 
Und ob schatten auf hoch oder ultra sind, oder die berge mit 10 Polygonkanten mehr berrechnet werden fallen dir eigentlich nur beim screeny Vergleich auf...
Außerdem sollte man warten bis die spiele draußen sind, erst dann kann man solche Aussagen treffen. 
Gruß


----------



## DARPA (31. Januar 2015)

Wer von euch hat eine Vapor 290X und kann mir das UEFI Bios schicken?


----------



## S754 (31. Januar 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat eine Vapor 290X und kann mir das UEFI Bios schicken?



Schau mal, ob da was für dich dabei ist: Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp


----------



## DARPA (31. Januar 2015)

Die Seite kenn ich auswendig  
Dort gibts aber nur das Legacy Bios.


----------



## noname545 (31. Januar 2015)

Godman2 schrieb:


> habe keinen. Möchte mir nun einen neuen kaufen.
> Aber die Empfehlungen im Forum sind ein Riesen hin und her.
> Also 290er kaufen mit 8GB?
> werde ich damit voraussichtlich  witcher3 und gtav auf maxed spielen können?



Eine 290 würde ich nur kaufen, wenn du nicht mehr warten kannst. Ansonsten auf die 3xx von AMD warten. Eine Grüne karte empfehle ich sowieso nicht


----------



## S754 (31. Januar 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Die Seite kenn ich auswendig
> Dort gibts aber nur das Legacy Bios.



Klär mich mal bitte auf, was es mit dem Legacy und UEFI Bios bei Grafikkarten auf sich hat 
Kenne den Unterschied nicht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (31. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe zurzeit eine GTX660Ti und wollte eigentlich auf die R9 380X warten aber nach dem Kauf eines WQHD Monitor kommt die 660TI doch gut an die Grenze des unteren Bereichs des flüssigen

ist jetzt die Frage ob aussitzen oder doch erstmal zur R9 290 greifen? Und wenn welche? Habe die Asus Direct CUII im Auge als OC version da die momentan für 260€ Verfügbar ist.

lohnt der Aufpreis zur X überhaupt?


----------



## S754 (31. Januar 2015)

Mit der Asus machst du nix falsch. Die 290 ist momentan wirklich ein Preis/Leistungskracher. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach schon(habe selber eine), aber das muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Roundy (31. Januar 2015)

ne die asus bitte nicht... starke qualitätsschwankungen...
lieber ne 290 PCS+..
Gruß


----------



## noname545 (31. Januar 2015)

die PCS+ist aber nicht besonders leise


----------



## S754 (31. Januar 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> die PCS+ist aber nicht besonders leise



Dafür sehr Leistungsstark. Ein Kollege hat die PCS+ und empfindet sie nicht als störend, da ist jeder anders.

Ich finde sowieso, dass überhaupt kein Custom Design leise ist, drum hab ich auch nen eigenen Kühler drauf.


----------



## Roundy (31. Januar 2015)

kommt drauf an..  von meiner kann ich nur gutes berichten..
musst halt nur die luffikurve einstellen...
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Januar 2015)

Wie hoch drehten eure lüfter der pcs+ ? Bei default settings? Zb in bf 4 mp......und wieviel Spannung lag ca an ? Und wieviel grad....habe nämlich heute beim kollegen die pcs entschärft.....war bisl enttäuscht von Der pcs


----------



## eupho (31. Januar 2015)

hiho,
roundy könntest du mir vllt ein screen machen wie du deine lüfterkurve bei der asus eingestellt hast?
wäre echt super, habs übrigens geschafft bzw das problem gelöst das mein core takt gesponnen hat, einfach nen neuen treiber rauf 
kann mich also somit auch nicht wirklich über meine asus r9 290 directcu ii oc beschweren


----------



## noname545 (31. Januar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie hoch drehten eure lüfter der pcs+ ? Bei default settings? Zb in bf 4 mp......und wieviel Spannung lag ca an ? Und wieviel grad....habe nämlich heute beim kollegen die pcs entschärft.....war bisl enttäuscht von Der pcs



in den Standard settings dreht die PCS+ bei mir, ab 60°C mit 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit was schon ziemlich laut ist. Spannung lag bei ca 1.170V


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Januar 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> in den Standard settings dreht die PCS+ bei mir, ab 60°C mit 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit was schon ziemlich laut ist. Spannung lag bei ca 1.170V


Und max @ einer Stunde vollast (bf4/crysis 3 ) Luffi und temp max @ standard


----------



## noname545 (31. Januar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und max @ einer Stunde vollast (bf4/crysis 3 ) Luffi und temp max @ standard


kann ich dir jetzt nicht genau sagen, da ich Crysis3 und BF4 zurzeit nicht installiert habe Aber wärme als 72°C wurde die Karte nicht, ich gluab da drehten die lüfter mit 65%. Sorry weiss es selber nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Roundy (31. Januar 2015)

eupho schrieb:


> hiho,
> roundy könntest du mir vllt ein screen machen wie du deine lüfterkurve bei der asus eingestellt hast?
> wäre echt super, habs übrigens geschafft bzw das problem gelöst das mein core takt gesponnen hat, einfach nen neuen treiber rauf
> kann mich also somit auch nicht wirklich über meine asus r9 290 directcu ii oc beschweren



würd ich gern, nur hab ich die karte nicht..
mit ner 290er PCS+ lüfterkurve kann ich dienen ;D
Gruß


----------



## eupho (31. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> würd ich gern, nur hab ich die karte nicht..
> mit ner 290er PCS+ lüfterkurve kann ich dienen ;D
> Gruß



ahh stimmt ja  ganz überlesen.. naja wäre sicherlich auch hilfreich, somit hätte ich dann nen kleinen ansatz
gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> würd ich gern, nur hab ich die karte nicht..
> mit ner 290er PCS+ lüfterkurve kann ich dienen ;D
> Gruß


Wie heiss und laut würde deine pcs @ default?


----------



## Roundy (31. Januar 2015)

meinst du mit standart lüfterkurve?
was soll ich testen 30 min heaven?
auch @stock takt oder?
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> meinst du mit standart lüfterkurve?
> was soll ich testen 30 min heaven?
> auch @stock takt oder?
> Gruß


Jo 1040/1350 und standard Spannung(~1,17v) und standard Luffi kurve.....

Haste crysis3 Oder TR Oder FC3/4?


----------



## Roundy (31. Januar 2015)

Weder noch 
Der heaven läuft jetzt schon ne knappe halbe stunde, der heizt zwar mwhr aber gleich kannst dir das file mal angucken.
Gruß


----------



## Roundy (31. Januar 2015)

so hier der Himmelsspaziergang für EVGA @1040/1350@+0mV (1,172V) & standart luffi kurve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier der Screeny von meiner normalen luffi kurve (1100/1300 @+0mV):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du kannst die PCS+ allerdings nicht wirklich mit der ASUS vergleichen.

Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Weder noch
> Der heaven läuft jetzt schon ne knappe halbe stunde, der heizt zwar mwhr aber gleich kannst dir das file mal angucken.
> Gruß


Ok danke👍


----------



## eupho (1. Februar 2015)

ja stimmt da die asus ja etwas wärmer wird denke ich 
manche berichten hier von temps die jenseits von gut und böse sind die ich nicht bestätigen kann, man sollte halt air flow im case haben und die lüfter etwas anpassen
also meine 280x trix oc die wurde lauter^^
aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> so hier der Himmelsspaziergang für EVGA @1040/1350@+0mV (1,172V) & standart luffi kurve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok also fast identisch wie beim kollegen......bei ihm ging es im geschlossenem GH bis 71 grad und 78% luffi in bf4 MP. er hat in seinem urban s31 aber auch nur zwei luffis..............auch 40% luffi finde ich noch sehr laut.....ich liebe meine vaporx nun noch mehr


----------



## Roundy (1. Februar 2015)

So muss es sein 
Wenn jeder zufrieden ist, passts ja [emoji14]
Ich hab beim zocken eh Kopfhörer auf, dann hör ich nichts und selbst wenn ich über boxen höre...
Gruß


----------



## werder96 (1. Februar 2015)

Ohh man ich werde solangsam ungeduldig. AMD soll die 300er Reihe richtig mit Infos füttern. Sonst kann ich das nicht mehr abwarten


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich fälle wo die 290er Probleme mit 2560x1440 bekommen könnte? 

meine GTX660Ti ist auch eine ASUS Direct CUII OC und bisher lief die einwandfrei.

Für 260€ kann man sicher nichts Falsch machen wenn man bedenkt das die GTX970 umdie 320€ kostet. Die neuen 300er Radeon werden sicher um und bei 350€ liegen


Aber vielleicht wisst Ihr das ja, wie kommt es das z.B. die Steam oberfläche unscharf dargestellt wird bei 2560x1440 ? Alles andere ist Scharf.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> So muss es sein
> Wenn jeder zufrieden ist, passts ja [emoji14]
> Ich hab beim zocken eh Kopfhörer auf, dann hör ich nichts und selbst wenn ich über boxen höre...
> Gruß


Genau [emoji2] 

Die pcs ist natürlich auch eine dufte karte👍


----------



## Roundy (1. Februar 2015)

Und sie sieht einfach hammer gleil aus 

Gruß


----------



## S754 (1. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich fälle wo die 290er Probleme mit 2560x1440 bekommen könnte?



Nope. Bei Auflösungen >FHD zieht AMD an NV gnadenlos vorbei


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Nope. Bei Auflösungen >FHD zieht AMD an NV gnadenlos vorbei




Weil in man die vollen 4Gb nutzen kann?
ne aber das wusste ich nicht. 

Brauche ich nur noch einen Käufer für meine 660Ti und für mein "alten" Dell U2414h um die 290 refinanzieren zu können

wie sieht es eigentlich mit anderen Herstellern aus? Sapphire z.B.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Februar 2015)

... warum finde ich nicht die Möglichkeit, bei Installation des 14.12 Omega Treibers, das VSR zu aktivieren?


----------



## Roundy (1. Februar 2015)

Unter virtuelle bildschirme ider so overscaling aktivieren. 
Gruß
Edit: oh hast schon... vllt mal neu drauf


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Februar 2015)

Und die CLUB 3D- RoyalAce sieht nochmals eine Spur BESSER aus!


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Februar 2015)

... hab gerade mit AMD cleanup Tool gereinig und neu installiert ... Fehlanzeige...
Habe gerade festgestellt, dass es mein Sys zerschossen hat ... da stand früher alles in deutsch und nun 


schweiß wisch ..... Systemwiederherstellung konnte es richten nun ist alles wieder i.O. und Skalieren geht auch wieder ...


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2015)

Lohnt es sich eigentlich auf PCIe3.0 aufzurüsten? Fahre ja noch mit nem i7-2600K

bzw was bringt die neuere Schnittstelle an Leistung mit sich?


----------



## merhuett (1. Februar 2015)

3% soweit ich weiß.


----------



## derneuemann (1. Februar 2015)

Habe selbst letztens in ein paar Games gemessen, mit einer R9 290X und FullHD @MAX + 4xMSAA. (Crysis 3, FarCry3(8xMSAA), Metro LL)
Das ganze auf einem I7 3820@3,7GHz, PCIe 2.0 zu 3.0, lag bei mir (die Szenen die auch PCGH testet) 7% Differenz, zu Gunsten des neueren Standards.
Wechseln dafür lohnt sich aber dennoch nicht. Wenn man sowieso drüber nachdenkt, gibt es einem aber vielleicht einen zusätzlichen Anreiz...



merhuett schrieb:


> 3% soweit ich weiß.


Das hängt von der GPU ab, umso neuer, umso größer der Gewinn.


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2015)

Naja wechseln auf PCIe3.0 wollte ich wenn Ende 2015 mit intels "Skylake".
jetzt noch einen I7-3770K kaufen wäre ja blödsinn da man CPU technisch kaum Gewinn hat. Wäre ja der einzige der auf mein MB passt (i7 sollte schon sein da er auch zum Arbeiten genutzt wird)


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Februar 2015)

... stand auch vor dem Problem, aber der Wechsel machte doch Sinn, in meinen Augen. Läuft mit 4,4 GHz ohne zu mucken.


----------



## derneuemann (1. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Naja wechseln auf PCIe3.0 wollte ich wenn Ende 2015 mit intels "Skylake".
> jetzt noch einen I7-3770K kaufen wäre ja blödsinn da man CPU technisch kaum Gewinn hat. Wäre ja der einzige der auf mein MB passt (i7 sollte schon sein da er auch zum Arbeiten genutzt wird)



Hätte ja sein können, das du auf einen 4790K hättest aufrüsten wollen. Der wäre im CPU Limit doch schon @Stock rund 30% schneller als der 2600K @Stock...
Deinen mit glück (CPU+Board) für 200 unter die Leute bringen und der Aufpreis zum 4790K läge nur noch bei rund 200 Euro...



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... stand auch vor dem Problem, aber der Wechsel machte doch Sinn, in meinen Augen. Läuft mit 4,4 GHz ohne zu mucken.



Der 2600K lief nicht über 4GHz stabil?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Der 2600K lief nicht über 4GHz stabil?



... nee, der lief nicht so rund wie der 3770k jetzt.


----------



## DARPA (1. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Klär mich mal bitte auf, was es mit dem Legacy und UEFI Bios bei Grafikkarten auf sich hat
> Kenne den Unterschied nicht.


Hat etwas mit Kompatibilität zum Mainboard bzw. OS zu tun. Die meisten Bios aktueller Grakas sind UEFI ready. Steht auch oft auf der Verpackung. Gibt Hersteller wie z.B. Sapphire oder Asus, die beide Bios Arten auf der Graka hinterlegen.

Aber so ganz bin ich da auch noch nicht durchgestiegen. Hatte mich bis gestern auch noch nie damit beschäftigt.
Ich kann nur soviel sagen. Wenn man ein neues Board einbaut, zum 1. Mal mit UEFi zu tun hat, und dann auf der Graka das falsche Bios ist, bleibt der Monitor schwarz 
Läuft also nur, wenn an der Graka das UEFI Bios gewählt ist.

Da meine 290 keinen Lasercut hat, such ich ein passendes Bios von einer 290X.


*Daher nochmal die Frage an die Community: Wer hat eine Vapor 290X ?*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hat etwas mit Kompatibilität zum Mainboard bzw. OS zu tun. Die meisten Bios aktueller Grakas sind UEFI ready. Steht auch oft auf der Verpackung. Gibt Hersteller wie z.B. Sapphire oder Asus, die beide Bios Arten auf der Graka hinterlegen.
> 
> Aber so ganz bin ich da auch noch nicht durchgestiegen. Hatte mich bis gestern auch noch nie damit beschäftigt.
> Ich kann nur soviel sagen. Wenn man ein neues Board einbaut, zum 1. Mal mit UEFi zu tun hat, und dann auf der Graka das falsche Bios ist, bleibt der Monitor schwarz
> ...


Wie kann ich es nochmal auslesen ob meine vaporx unlockbar ist? [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## DARPA (1. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie kann ich es nochmal auslesen ob meine vaporx unlockbar ist? [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


MemoryInfo 1005 --> Download + entpacken
hawaiinfo12.zip â€” RGhost â€” file sharing --> Download und in MemoryInfo Ordner entpacken

Hawaiinfo ausführen

Ergebnis hier posten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> MemoryInfo 1005 --> Download + entpacken
> hawaiinfo12.zip â€” RGhost â€” file sharing --> Download und in MemoryInfo Ordner entpacken
> 
> Hawaiinfo ausführen
> ...



Biiiiddddeschöön


----------



## DARPA (1. Februar 2015)

demnach locked


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... stand auch vor dem Problem, aber der Wechsel machte doch Sinn, in meinen Augen. Läuft mit 4,4 GHz ohne zu mucken.



Mein 2600K läuft mit 4,6 GHz auch recht stabil, wird auch nur unwesentlich wärmer als @stock und ich habe nur den Multi angehoben. Alles mit einem Noctua U12P

hab grad AC:4 Black Flag getestet bei 1440p und es ist noch auf Max spielbar (SMAA) zwar mit 25 FPS aber geht noch
von daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man GPU Tests Glauben schenken darf esseiden die heben AA auf Anschlag 

bin in trozdem jetzt heiß auf die R9 290


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> demnach locked


Schade.....wäre ja zu schön gewesen


----------



## werder96 (1. Februar 2015)

@schauder mit welcher gpu hast du denn den Test gemacht?


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2015)

werder96 schrieb:


> @schauder mit welcher gpu hast du denn den Test gemacht?



Asus GTX660Ti OC Direct CUII 

CPU: i7-2600K 
RAM: 16Gb 1333 MHz


----------



## werder96 (1. Februar 2015)

Dann sollte die 290 locker über 30 kommen


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2015)

Naja es reicht aber  weiss grad nicht ob es sinn macht oder ob die 660Ti dann ausreicht bis die 380X kommt  
Bei Battlefield 4 habe ich auf Ultra 42 FPS


----------



## werder96 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich warte eigentlich auch nur auf das Release der 380x und dann gibt's ein neuen PC


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Naja es reicht aber  weiss grad nicht ob es sinn macht oder ob die 660Ti dann ausreicht bis die 380X kommt
> Bei Battlefield 4 habe ich auf Ultra 42 FPS



Die 660Ti wurde oft unterschätzt... Meine hatte dank ordentlichem Werks-OC 52fps min in BF4 @FHD Ultra^^


----------



## Roundy (1. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Die 660Ti wurde oft unterschätzt... Meine hatte dank ordentlichem Werks-OC 52fps min in BF4 @FHD Ultra^^



aber dann ohne AA oder? 
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> aber dann ohne AA oder?
> Gruß


Ne, Ultra Preset. Mit AA.


----------



## Roundy (1. Februar 2015)

Mit was für AA genau?
Ich hab kein BF deshalb frag ich...
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Mit was für AA genau?
> Ich hab kein BF deshalb frag ich...
> Gruß



Das sollte 4xMSAA sein, bin aber nicht sicher... Spiele momentan ohne AA, aber mit 170% Auflösungsskala (Also Downsampling).


----------



## Roundy (1. Februar 2015)

krass... hätte nicht vermutet, dass in der kleinen karte noch so viel power steckt..
Gruß


----------



## werder96 (1. Februar 2015)

Hat eigentlich jemand neue Infos zu AMDs neuen Grafikkarten?


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> krass... hätte nicht vermutet, dass in der kleinen karte noch so viel power steckt..
> Gruß



Hatte gleich viele Shader wie ne 670, also 1344. Meine lief dabei mit 1254MHz.
Dazu 3GB VRAM, das grottenschlechte 192bit Interface ließ sich recht leicht durch etwas OC ein Wenig kompensieren. War ne echt tolle Karte...


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Februar 2015)

HIER:
Neue Benchmarks und Verbrauchwerte der Hybrid R9 3x0 Grafikkarte:

http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1231917-1-1.html


----------



## Min1reb3l (1. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der RMA nach dem Kühlerumtausch gemacht? 

Ich hatte erst vor ein paar Wochen meine zweite defekte R9 290 (umgebaut auf den Raijintek Morpheus) und überraschenderweise hat alles geklappt.

 Anfangs war ich noch ein wenig skeptisch, was den Support von Club 3d betraf, denn eigentlich hätten sie mir die Karte gar nicht tauschen müssen und in ihren E-Mails wurde das teilweise auch deutlich.
 Allerdings steht in den AGBs von Club3d auch das der Kühlerumbau nur ein Grund sein KANN und nicht unbedingt die Garantie ausschließt und anscheinend wurde die Karte auch auf Mängel überprüft, die durch mich verursacht sein könnten (Die Karte lief zuvor 3 Monate einwandfrei).

 Ich bekam die Karte gut 1,5 Wochen später wieder bzw. ich bekam eine neue. Der von mir montierte Kühler war abmontiert, gereinigt und sogar die kleinen Kühlerbausteine waren separat verpackt. Wirklich exzellent, wenn man bedenkt, dass Club 3d eigentlich einer der günstigeren Hersteller/Anbieter ist, von dem man so etwas normalerweise nicht erwarten würde.


----------



## SHOKK (1. Februar 2015)

Weiß ich noch nicht, was man davon halten soll... Die Frage ist, inwiefern stimmt es alles?


----------



## Roundy (1. Februar 2015)

SHOKK schrieb:


> Weiß ich noch nicht, was man davon halten soll... Die Frage ist, inwiefern stimmt es alles?


Und das bezog sich worauf?
Sry aber ich blick den Zusammenhang nicht 
Gruß


----------



## SHOKK (1. Februar 2015)

Tut mir leid  sollte eigentlich direkte Antwort auf den Benchmark sein


----------



## Roundy (2. Februar 2015)

Dann machts sinn  
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (2. Februar 2015)

Funktioniert bei eurer 290(x) mit Omega Treiber und Afterburner 4.1 Powertune? Bei mir hat das keine Auswirkung mehr?!
Und im CCC kann ich auch nix verstellen, springt automatisch immer auf 0 zurück.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Februar 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei eurer 290(x) mit Omega Treiber und Afterburner 4.1 Powertune? Bei mir hat das keine Auswirkung mehr?!
> Und im CCC kann ich auch nix verstellen, springt automatisch immer auf 0 zurück.


Alles gut[emoji2]


----------



## Gripschi (2. Februar 2015)

Mal ne Frage. Wäre der Kühlkörper Peter 2 mit einer 290 sinnvoll?

Fg


----------



## beren2707 (2. Februar 2015)

Wenn er schon vorhanden ist würde ich bejahen, wenn man ihn jedoch erst für die 290(X) anschaffen würde, dann wäre meine Empfehlung für eine 290(X) (Referenz) der Morpheus.


----------



## derneuemann (2. Februar 2015)

Ganz klar Morpheus, wenn neu gekauft wird...


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Februar 2015)

AMD hat wohl massig R9 290(X) Chips auf Lager
Nun kommen weitere, überarbeitete Sapphire Versionen daher:

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC (New Edition), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-13-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC (New Edition), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

*Größer Luftaustritt am Slotblech*, bessere Wandler/ Phasen, höherer SpeicherTakt
Was fällt Euch sonst noch auf ?

Blackscreen Bug, Spulenfiepen so gut wie Beseitigt?
AMD muss wohl den kompletten Abverkauf mit Neuen Karte lösen!


----------



## werder96 (2. Februar 2015)

Wenn das zum abverkauf sein soll sollten aber bald die neuen Karten kommen


----------



## criss vaughn (2. Februar 2015)

werder96 schrieb:


> Wenn das zum abverkauf sein soll sollten aber bald die neuen Karten kommen



Keine Ankündigung vor Q2 ..


----------



## miTu (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute, kurzer Rat bitte.

Habe eine PowerColor R290 PCS+ gekauft. Wenn ich diese einbaue, dann fährt der PC hoch, aber bevor die Windows-Anmeldung kommt (die sehe ich gar nicht mehr) bleiben die Monitore schwarz. Strom ist alles angeschlossen. Monitore sind an aber black screen.

Liegt es am alten Mainboard? Mit der 7870 geht alles. 

Treiber deinstallieren und dann die neue Karte einbauen?

Netzteil Straight bequiet E9 680Watt
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-EX58-UDR3



Danke!


----------



## Roundy (2. Februar 2015)

eventuell bios update, anderen anschluss testen...
aber ich denk das liegt am bios vom mainboard.
Gruß


----------



## miTu (2. Februar 2015)

Juhu das Board ist ja noch nciht alt... 

Habe ich mich eventuell zu früh gefreut......

Ich gucke mal nach nem Bios.

Danke und Gruß zurück


----------



## ebastler (2. Februar 2015)

Vermutung: Karte startet mit UEFI-VBIOS, Mainboard kann das nicht.
Anderes Bios an der GPU schon getestet? 

Ist bei den 290ern nicht eines UEFI, eines Legacy? Wenn ja, dann schalt mal um.


----------



## werder96 (2. Februar 2015)

@chriss auch nur Vermutung oder arbeitest du bei AMD


----------



## NuVirus (2. Februar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> AMD hat wohl massig R9 290(X) Chips auf Lager
> Nun kommen weitere, überarbeitete Sapphire Versionen daher:
> 
> Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC (New Edition), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-13-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> ...



Mir ist noch aufgefallen das beide jetzt 2x8 Pin Stromanschluss haben


----------



## miTu (2. Februar 2015)

Also es lag am BIOS vom Board. Hatte Version vom 12.03.2010 drauf. Letzte Version FK vom 29.02.2012 funktionierte.


Man ist immer so schnell aufgeregt, wenn man seine neue Hardware testen will und auf einmal geht nichts


----------



## Eckism (2. Februar 2015)

Nur mal so ne ganz kurze frage zu ner kleineren R9.

Wenn der Boost von der R9 270X bei BF4 nicht reingeht, beim Render Test von GPU-Z schon, dann ist sicher die CPU zu lahm, oder?
Anders kann ich mir das irgendwie nicht erklären.

Der Takt fällt beim Render Test sofort auf den Standardtakt (max. ohne Boost) sobald ich den IE aufmache, mach ich ihn wieder zu, geht der Boost wieder hoch!? Was geht da ab?


----------



## NuVirus (2. Februar 2015)

Könnte sein das wenn die Anwendung nicht aktiv ist die FPS begrenzt werden -  wäre bei nem Render Test natürlich sinnlos aber möglich.

In Bf4 kann es sein das die CPU limitiert was ist denn verbaut?


----------



## Performer81 (2. Februar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> AMD hat wohl massig R9 290(X) Chips auf Lager
> Nun kommen weitere, überarbeitete Sapphire Versionen daher:
> 
> Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC (New Edition), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-13-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> ...



WO siehst du denn die besseren Wandler/Phasen?? KAnn auch irgendwas abgespecktes sein, weil Referenz zu teuer.


----------



## Eckism (2. Februar 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Könnte sein das wenn die Anwendung nicht aktiv ist die FPS begrenzt werden -  wäre bei nem Render Test natürlich sinnlos aber möglich.
> 
> In Bf4 kann es sein das die CPU limitiert was ist denn verbaut?



Ein Phenom X4 965 3,8GHz.

AAAAAAH, dieses Power Limit höher schrauben, dann geht's. Sind 20% zuviel?


----------



## NuVirus (2. Februar 2015)

Ist völlig egal kannst auch 50% machen - wenn die Temperaturen passen die Karte verbraucht halt mehr Strom dann.

Gibt auch Karten die können Standard 300W ziehen obwohl se bei Standard Takt nur ca. 200W ziehen.


----------



## Eckism (2. Februar 2015)

Also macht man da nix kaputt?


----------



## Roundy (2. Februar 2015)

Ne, das pl gibt der karte nur die Erlaubnis mehr strom zu "verbrauchen" sollte sie es nötig haben...
Ansonsten taktet sie halt bei ner bestimmten grenze z.b. <=250W runter.
Durch das PL wird einfach diese Grenze verschoben und so im schlimmsten falle der Stromverbrauch n bissl erhöht. 
Kaputt kann da durch nichts gehen.
@ miTu jo das Gefühl ist gemein, aber das wenns dann läuft entschädigt doch oder? [emoji14]
Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (2. Februar 2015)

Nein du erlaubst der Karte nur mehr Strom zu ziehen dadurch steigt natürlich die Wärme etwas aber die Spannung wird nicht höher da du ja die Spannung nicht erhöhst


----------



## Eckism (2. Februar 2015)

Besten Dank!!!
Muß mich erst in den neumodischen Kram reintüffteln, die 4870 war net so kompliziert.


----------



## Roundy (2. Februar 2015)

Sei froh, dass es keine grüne ist und du dich nicht noch mit so Spezialitäten ala auto boost usw. rumschlagen darfst...
Vllt hilft dir das hier ja weiter 
Gruß


----------



## miTu (2. Februar 2015)

@Roundy
Ja das Gefühl ist gemein. Aber leider zu früh gefreut. Battlefield 4 angemacht und alles auf hoch geknallt und 4xAA.
Dann gemerkt das der 3x Lüfter der Power Color R290 ganz schön laut ist. 
So dann ca. - 50mV (Spannung) und Lüfterkurve (ca.75° bei 40-45%). Soweit alles erträglich und ruhig. 

Wie es so ist versucht macht noch mehr. Spannung - 60 und zack Streifen und aufgehängt. 
Neustart gemacht und jetzt kann ich mich anmelden und dann kommen wieder die schwarzen Bildschirme. 
Afterburner startet ja. 
Liegt an der zu wenig anliegenden Spannung? 

Ach mann..... Jetzt schreibe ich vom Handy


----------



## Performer81 (2. Februar 2015)

STarte in safe mode und lösch nochmal Afterburner.


----------



## Roundy (2. Februar 2015)

Dann im abgesicherten modus starten.. und afterburner vom auto start nehmen.
Bei Hawaii musst aufpassen mit dem UV weil vram und core an der gleichen spannungsquelle hängen und der speicher im idle schnell zicken macht.
Die lüfterkurve musst einstellen, die ist recht aggressiv. 
Nen paar seiten vorher hab ich meine mal gepostet musst mal gucken.
Gruß


----------



## miTu (2. Februar 2015)

jo musste Afterburner deinstallieren.

Hätte man auch selber drauf kommen können. 

So hatte ich die Lüfterkurve auch. Schön bei um die 70° 40-45%. Ab 50% wird es auch schon merklich lauter


----------



## Duvar (2. Februar 2015)

Meistens reicht es auch, den Ausschalt Knopf des PCs für paar Sekunden gedrückt zu halten, dann resetet sich das Tool.


----------



## miTu (2. Februar 2015)

Das hatte leider bei mir nicht geklappt. Hatte ein paar mal den Aus- und Resetknopf gedrückt.


----------



## Duvar (2. Februar 2015)

Mitm Reset Knopf klappt es bei mir auch net. Naja egal dein Problem ist ja gelöst.


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Februar 2015)

@Duvar

Was haltest von der Neuen Sapphire Tri-x  2x8 Pin ...  (New Edition)
Weisst etwas Genaueres zu dieser Karte ?


----------



## miTu (3. Februar 2015)

Jaja zu früh gefreut. So schnell wird man mich doch nicht los. 
Ja ich habe wieder an der Spannung gespielt. 
-50° waren ja vorhin kein Problem. Jetzt gibt es sofort eine Abschaltung in schwarze Bildschirme. 

Habe aber gelernt, Afterburner nicht automatisch starten zu lasse.  

Also - 50mV bringen schon was, aber das hat sich ausgeträumt. 

Konntet ihr an der Spannung viel ändern.


----------



## Performer81 (3. Februar 2015)

Ohne mit dem Ramtakt runterzugehen sogut wie garnicht.


----------



## Gripschi (3. Februar 2015)

Ik. Nochmal. Der Peter 2 liegt hier rum, bzw. Wrkelt auf meiner 970.

Was für ein Modell für Kühler Wechsel wäre denn zu empfehlen?


----------



## derneuemann (3. Februar 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ik. Nochmal. Der Peter 2 liegt hier rum, bzw. Wrkelt auf meiner 970.
> 
> Was für ein Modell für Kühler Wechsel wäre denn zu empfehlen?



Und deine 970 braucht den nicht mehr? ( sag nicht du gehörst auch zu den verwirrten, die die Karten wieder zurück geben wollen...) 
Man kann die R9 290X schon damit ganz gut betreiben, aber der Morpheus ist halt bei den VRMs deutlich besser...


----------



## Roundy (3. Februar 2015)

miTu schrieb:


> Jaja zu früh gefreut. So schnell wird man mich doch nicht los.
> Ja ich habe wieder an der Spannung gespielt.
> -50° waren ja vorhin kein Problem. Jetzt gibt es sofort eine Abschaltung in schwarze Bildschirme.
> 
> ...


Das liegt wie gesagt an der Kopplung zwischen vram und core.
Unter last packen die meisten karten ordentliche werte, da mehr vcore anliegt.
Bist du aber im idle liegen nur um die 0,8-0,9 V an.
Springt der speicher jetzt aber (was vollkommen normal ist) fur nen Sekundenbruchteil auf seinen lasttakt, reicht die spannung nicht und du bekommst n blacky.
Gruß


----------



## miTu (3. Februar 2015)

Bei der 7870GHz ging das noch so schön.... Dann muss ich mal anderweitig gucken


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das liegt wie gesagt an der Kopplung zwischen vram und core.
> Unter last packen die meisten karten ordentliche werte, da mehr vcore anliegt.
> Bist du aber im idle liegen nur um die 0,8-0,9 V an.
> Springt der speicher jetzt aber (was vollkommen normal ist) fur nen Sekundenbruchteil auf seinen lasttakt, reicht die spannung nicht und du bekommst n blacky.
> Gruß


Jo leider hat amd da leider mist gebaut.....die 290er wären richtige sparwunder gewesen. Bei der HD 7950 war es noch Top....halt Core und vram getrennt


----------



## S754 (3. Februar 2015)

Wahnsinn, heute ist mein UHD Bildschirm gekommen! Bin doch erstaunt über die Leistung der 290X! Skyrim lässt sich flüssig in 50-60FPS spielen, sogar mit Grafikmods! 

Aufm Desktop werden schon alleine 500MB Videospeicher verbraten (mit Aero Design, klassisch "nur" 150MB) 

EDIT: Battlefield 3 lässt sich ebenfalls in UHD auf der Voreinstellung "Hoch" mit mind. 60FPS spielen, verbraucht werden nur 1,8GB VRAM.


----------



## DARPA (3. Februar 2015)

Ja, 512 bit Interface ist schon geil. 
Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Schauderwelz (4. Februar 2015)

Muss man eigentlich noch Angst haben vor einem Blackscreen bug? Oder ist es wieder dieses typische Foren gehype?


und beim Modell hadere ich noch welche ist die kühlste und gleichzeitig leiseste?


----------



## derneuemann (4. Februar 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ja, 512 bit Interface ist schon geil.
> Viel Spaß noch!



Schade ist nur, das "Ander"  mit der Hälfte die gleiche Leistung schaffen.



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich noch Angst haben vor einem Blackscreen bug? Oder ist es wieder dieses typische Foren gehype?
> 
> 
> und beim Modell hadere ich noch welche ist die kühlste und gleichzeitig leiseste?



Ist wie immer, man kann Glück und Pech haben...
Die Sapphire TriX würde ich nehmen, solange du nicht groß übertakten willst, was bei den R9 290(X) sowieso kaum etwas bringt...
Meine R9 290X war mit 1180/1375MHz nicht mal ganz 10% schneller als Stock , verbrauchte aber schon rund 375W... (alleine)


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (4. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Meine R9 290X war mit 1180/1375MHz nicht mal ganz 10% schneller als Stock , verbrauchte aber schon rund 375W... (alleine)



Komisch. Meine R9 290 schafft mit 1100/1400 ~15% mehr als mit Stock(947/1250). Gemessen bei mehreren 3DMark und Valley Durchläufen.


----------



## DARPA (4. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Schade ist nur, das "Ander"  mit der Hälfte die gleiche Leistung schaffen.


Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass dies ein entscheidender Punkt für die gute Skalierung bei Erhöhung der Auflösung ist.

Sonst haste recht, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.


----------



## noname545 (5. Februar 2015)

@ Roundy oder welche die eine PCS+ besitzen. Könnt ihr mir mal eine brauchbare Lüfterkurve zeigen? Bekomme das nicht so gut hin


----------



## derneuemann (5. Februar 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Komisch. Meine R9 290 schafft mit 1100/1400 ~15% mehr als mit Stock(947/1250). Gemessen bei mehreren 3DMark und Valley Durchläufen.



UHHH 15%, dafür Übertakten? Das lohnt nicht und dabei lohnt es sich bei einer 290 noch mehr als bei einer 290X, weil Stock nur 947 und nicht 1000 MHz.
Generell würde ich sagen, was man machen kann bei den Karten, ist alles was ohne Spannungserhöhung geht. Wobei die Karten selbst dabei, bei mehr Takt mehr Spannung anlegen (Tabelle im VGA Bios)


----------



## Roundy (5. Februar 2015)

@noname Schau mal in post #13386 da hab ich meine aktuelle gepostet.
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2015)

Sapphire R9 290(X) Tri-X: "New Editions" mit überarbeitetem PCB und besseren Lüftern - ziemlich spät Sapphire


----------



## S754 (5. Februar 2015)

Besser später als nie, außerdem muss man ja irgendwie die lange Durststrecke bis zur Nachfolgergeneration füllen.


----------



## dan954 (5. Februar 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> @ Roundy oder welche die eine PCS+ besitzen. Könnt ihr mir mal eine brauchbare Lüfterkurve zeigen? Bekomme das nicht so gut hin


Bitteschön.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> UHHH 15%, dafür Übertakten? Das lohnt nicht[...]


Für 15% Mehrleistung sind manche bereit ca. den doppelten Preis für die ~15% schnellere Karte zu bezahlen.  Warum sollte OC nicht lohnen? Selbst wenn man die Spannung geringfügig anheben muss, bleibt die 290 bei ordentlicher Kühlung trotzdem verhältnismäßig sparsam (meine zieht bspw. @1,1 GHz weniger als eine GTX 970 G1); bis 1040 MHz ist keine Spannungserhöhung fällig. 

Hawaii profitiert nunmal extrem von niedrigen Temperaturen und bleibt ohne Voltkeule für das letzte bisschen Takt auch "sparsam".  Der Unterschied zwischen 947 und 1100 MHz ist in Spielen i.d.R. deutlich zu spüren, bei der Leistungsaufnahme jedoch nicht nennenswert höher. Wie gesagt, eine (sehr) gute Kühlung und vernünftiges Übertakten sind bei Hawaii Trumpf. Wenn man die Stellschrauben kennt, kann man auch mit OC das FPS/W-Verhältnis verbessern.


----------



## Schauderwelz (5. Februar 2015)

Ist es eigentlich immernoch Aktuell das die Roten im gegensatz zu den Grünen die bessere "Bildqualität" bietet?


ich tuhe mich immernoch schwer mit der R9 290  zudem FarCry4 @Ultra (SMAA + Strahlenbündel Off + SSBC) mit zirka 30 FPS läuft bei 2560x1440 auf meiner GTX660Ti


----------



## Performer81 (5. Februar 2015)

Wär mir neu das es da Unterschiede gibt. Früher hatte Nvidia besseres AF aber aktuell sind die identisch.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2015)

Das mit der Bildqualität gehört mEn genauso ins Reich der Märchen wie die achso grausamen Treiber AMDs oder die Existenz des Osterhasen. 
Allerdings ist es tatsächlich so, dass VSR DSR rein qualitativ etwas überlegen ist - allerdings fehlt es noch an einer Unterstützung für alle GCN-Karten und ganz besonders deutlich mehr und viel höheren Auflösungen (2880x1620, 3840x2160 abseits der 285, 5120x2880 etc. pp.), weswegen DSR aktuell (noch) die Nase vorne hat.


----------



## Schauderwelz (5. Februar 2015)

Auf jeden fall kommt man bei meiner Grünen nicht ohne umwege auf einen Farbraum von 0-255 bei 1080p, bei 1440p scheint es gut zu sein.
Bei der Radeon meiner Freundinn scheint auch alles wunderbar auf 0-255 erkannt zu werden bei 1080p


Habe aktuell nur noch das Skalierungsproblem einiger programme für 2560x1440, muss fast jedes Programm manuell umstellen (Einstellungen - Kompatibilität - Skalierung  bei hohem DPI-Wert deaktivieren)
Wird es bei einer Radeon besser erkannt oder ist es ein Windows Ding?


----------



## Rolk (5. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> UHHH 15%, dafür Übertakten? Das lohnt nicht und dabei lohnt es sich bei einer 290 noch mehr als bei einer 290X, weil Stock nur 947 und nicht 1000 MHz.
> Generell würde ich sagen, was man machen kann bei den Karten, ist alles was ohne Spannungserhöhung geht. Wobei die Karten selbst dabei, bei mehr Takt mehr Spannung anlegen (Tabelle im VGA Bios)



In der PCGH Print war mal ein Test dazu. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz falsch erinnere setzt die R9 290(X) höheren GPU Takt fast 1:1 in Leistung um. Also 10% mehr GPU Takt = ca. 8-9% mehr Spieleleistung.


----------



## ebastler (5. Februar 2015)

Dann bin ich mit meinen 1150MHz ja fast 15% schneller als Ref. Sehr geil.


----------



## LTB (5. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> UHHH 15%, dafür Übertakten?



15%... uhhh, dafür 200€ mehr ausgeben  (deine Signatur: GTX980)


----------



## Roundy (5. Februar 2015)

LTB schrieb:


> 15%... uhhh, dafür 200€ mehr ausgeben  (deine Signatur: GTX980)


Wenns denn 15% sind 
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (5. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wenns denn 15% sind
> Gruß



Sind sogar 18% bei gleichem Takt zur GTX970, habe gerade beide da, bin aber stark am überlegen doch die 980 wieder los zu werden. (Arbeitskollege hat sich schon angeboten )
Trotz Speicherdebakel! Weil wirkliche unterschiede kann ich in FullHD nicht ausmachen.

Außerdem weiß ich das es keinen  Sinn macht 
Geld ist nur ein Mittel zum Zweck!



ebastler schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mit meinen 1150MHz ja fast 15% schneller als Ref. Sehr geil.



Und verbrauchst dabei wieviel mehr Leistung?


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2015)

Meine nimmt dank Morpheus selbst mit 1,1 GHz weniger W auf als das 290 Referenzdesign. Wie bereits zuvor erwähnt: Niedrige Temperaturen sind bei Hawaii für FPS/W Trumpf.


----------



## Roundy (5. Februar 2015)

Ist ja logisch, weil bei jedem non Silizium Leiter mit steigender Temperatur auch der Widerstand steigt.
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (5. Februar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Meine nimmt dank Morpheus selbst mit 1,1 GHz weniger W auf als das 290 Referenzdesign. Wie bereits zuvor erwähnt: Niedrige Temperaturen sind bei Hawaii für FPS/W Trumpf.



Meine lag trotz Wakü und 46° unter max Last bei über 350W... Das ganze System rund 460W mit der 290X @1180MHz.

Ich bin einfach der Auffasung das sich das übertakten für 10-15% nicht lohnt.  Man sollte immer mitnehmen, was ohne Spannungserhöhung geht (Optimierung halt), mehr aber nicht.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2015)

Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Karte unter Last allein 375W aufnahm - so viel zieht ingame mein Gesamt-System mit OC! Oder hattest du die Spannung der 290X bei 1,3V aufwärts angelegt? 
Das ist Ansichtssache, im Hinblick auf die Effizienz aber sicherlich korrekt. Ich nutze auch in den Spielen, in denen es nicht auf das letzte FPS ankommt, nur die Taktraten ohne Spannungserhöhung. Aber wenn es drauf ankommt, dann fahre ich die Karte auch ans Maximum, dafür habe ich ja schließlich den Morpheus verbaut.


----------



## Roundy (5. Februar 2015)

Naja bei mehr takt geht die karte auch mit der vCore entgegen, aber keine Ahnung in welchem Verhältnis. 
Müsste man mal messen.
Meine Vermutung wäre,  und jetzt lehn ich mich wirklich weit ausm Fenster, dass das was mit der Asic zu tun hat.
Gruß


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (5. Februar 2015)

Also meine läuft ohne Spannungserhöhung im AB. 
Unter Volllast liegen etwa 1,102-1,117V an.

Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich selbst mit enormer Spannungserhöhung(+200mV) nicht wirklich weit komme(~1250/1500), bei >1,3V und ziemlich harten Temperaturen  ), im Vergleich zu den Nachteilen die das mit sich bringt. Oberhalb von 1150Mhz Core Clock hab ich leider kaum noch Leistungsverbesserung.
Deswegen lass ich das auch so wie es ist. Damit ist die Karte Schnell & Leise &Verbraucht nicht übermaßig.


----------



## ebastler (5. Februar 2015)

Meine läuft momentan mit 1150/1450 (RAM ginge noch nach oben), +75mV.
Ergibt ca. 1.15V ingame, 1.188V beim Falten. 
100% stabil, Heaven, BF4, 3 Tage F@H nonstop. 

Stromverbrauch des Gesamtsystems liegt beim Falten bei ca. 350W, 300W waren es afaik @Stock.

Temperatur beim Falten/Spielen sind je ca. 60°, beim Spielen bis zu 70°. 
Zwei NF-F12 auf 750-1000rpm (je nach Lüfterkurve, hab beim Falten was Agressiveres, da ich die VRMs bei 24/7 Betrieb auf 75° max halten will).

BF4 spielt sich angenehm mit 69° Core, 75° VRM1, 70° VRM2 und 850rpm.


In Heaven/BF4 sind btw 1200/1625MHz stabil bei 1.188V.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Februar 2015)

Für Facehugger


----------



## CSOger (6. Februar 2015)

Werde ich auch mal mit deinen Settings probieren.
(die 20 Prozent Fan Speed mal ausgenommen)


----------



## derneuemann (6. Februar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Karte unter Last allein 375W aufnahm - so viel zieht ingame mein Gesamt-System mit OC! Oder hattest du die Spannung der 290X bei 1,3V aufwärts angelegt?
> Das ist Ansichtssache, im Hinblick auf die Effizienz aber sicherlich korrekt. Ich nutze auch in den Spielen, in denen es nicht auf das letzte FPS ankommt, nur die Taktraten ohne Spannungserhöhung. Aber wenn es drauf ankommt, dann fahre ich die Karte auch ans Maximum, dafür habe ich ja schließlich den Morpheus verbaut.



Spannung bei 1180MHz waren 1,23V, naja und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das dein System mit übertakteter 290 nur 350W aufnimmt! Nur wenn irgendwelche Komponenten (CPU/GPU) nicht ganz ausgelastet waren.
Ich kenne genug die sogar über 500W aus der Dose ziehen dank 290(X) OC. 
Und ja , es ist Ansichtssache. Wo und wann sieht man 10% (jetzt mal bei einer 290X)? 
Das ist Spielerei.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt, der 4770K läuft mit UV und die 290 wird gut gekühlt.  Wenn ich Shadow Of Mordor in Ultra mit 1,5x OGSSAA zocke, dann nimmt das System mit der 290 bei 1,1 GHz @ 1,15-1,18V (stark schwankend) ca. 320-340W auf. 
Habe gerade keine Zahlen mehr von BF4 im Kopf, dort liegt der Wert wegen der höheren CPU-Last auf 64er Servern aber etwas höher.

10% spürt man je nach Situation und Spielstil schon, bei mir sinds i.d.R. ca. 13-15% mehr FPS (von 947 auf 1100 MHz). In MP-Shootern bspw. zocke ich mit 120 FPS Limit, da sind solche Verbesserungen gern gesehen. Wenn man die Grenzen seiner Karte kennt und nicht über die Schwelle hinwegtaktet (ab der die Voltkeule fälig wird), dann ist die Mehrleistung mMn sowohl spürbar als auch von der Leistungsaufnahme her absolut vertretbar.
Würden 10-15% mehr FPS keine Rolle spielen, hätten Karten wie die GTX 980, 780 Ti oder 290X ja keine Existenzberechtigung. 

Edit: Falsch gedacht, in BF4 (voller Metro 64er Server) sind es ebenfalls ~330-340W fürs System.


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Februar 2015)

Mach es eigentlich Sinn auf die Sapphire r9 290 TriX New Edition zuwarten?

werde wenn dann wohl die Sapphire oder Powercolor PCS+ nehmen.

bei der MSI und ASUS soll die Kühlung ja nicht so effektiv sein was man so liest.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Mach es eigentlich Sinn auf die Sapphire r9 290 TriX New Edition zuwarten?
> 
> werde wenn dann wohl die Sapphire oder Powercolor PCS+ nehmen.
> 
> bei der MSI und ASUS soll die Kühlung ja nicht so effektiv sein was man so liest.


Wenn du im idle Ruhe haben möchtest dann nimm die vaporx.....die pcs bekommste auch lautlos im Idle aber unter Last bekommste diese nicht so leise wie die vaporx. Mit der normalen Luffikurve ist die PCs ein Jet


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Mach es eigentlich Sinn auf die Sapphire r9 290 TriX New Edition zuwarten?
> 
> werde wenn dann wohl die Sapphire oder Powercolor PCS+ nehmen.
> 
> bei der MSI und ASUS soll die Kühlung ja nicht so effektiv sein was man so liest.





Hatte die PCS+ und jetzt die Vapor-X

Beide sehr gute Karten.

Die Vapor-X ist natürlich leiser im idle!


_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Februar 2015)

Die Vapor-X ist aber über meiner preislichen Grenze, die kostet ja soviel wie eine R9 290X


----------



## LTB (6. Februar 2015)

Kauf dir die günstigste R9290 ~250€
Und pack den Arctic Cooling IV drauf ~50€

Außer du willst nicht basteln.

Sonst schau mal hier im Marktplatz vorbei da gibt es eine neue PCS+ original eingeschweißt, für rund 250€


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Für Facehugger




nochmals für Face

wieder in meinen Büro kleinen 6 m2 Büro @home  mit Heizung an auf Volle Pulle , damit sich die Luft schön schnell staut und natürlich alles GH Luffis auf min und Gh natürlich geschlossen

lief nun 1,5 Stunden


----------



## idontkn0w123 (6. Februar 2015)

Custom kühler ist toll. Bedenke aber das du den Lüfter nicht mehr abkriegst bzw hohes Risiko, dass sie kaputtgeht.... auch ohne dass ein Ramchip abfällt


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Februar 2015)

Ne basteln will ich nicht, außerdem bin ich ein Fan von Garantie zudem es dann zusammen wieder 300€ sind und die Karte dann richtig ******** aussieht


----------



## ebastler (6. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ne basteln will ich nicht, außerdem bin ich ein Fan von Garantie zudem es dann zusammen wieder 300€ sind und die Karte dann richtig ******** aussieht



Dafür ist meine mit Morpheus halt um Welten leiser als es ein Customdesign jemals sein wird


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Februar 2015)

Das mag sein aber irgendwann muss man die Kirche auch im Dorf lassen.

2x Noctua 120mm Lüster kostet 40€, der Morpheus kostet 70€, ergo kostet eine R9 290 dann zusammen mindestens 360€ Top Schnäppchen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Dafür ist meine mit Morpheus halt um Welten leiser als es ein Customdesign jemals sein wird


Leiser nicht wie meine vaporx[emoji6] 

Aber kühler bei höheren Takt......die vaporx schlägt Sicht tapfer.....aber gegen den Morpheus hat die vaporx keine chance


----------



## DARPA (6. Februar 2015)

Caseking bietet den Morpheus im Set mit Lüftern zu vernünftigen Preisen an


----------



## ebastler (6. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Das mag sein aber irgendwann muss man die Kirche auch im Dorf lassen.
> 
> 2x Noctua 120mm Lüster kostet 40€, der Morpheus kostet 70€, ergo kostet eine R9 290 dann zusammen mindestens 360€ Top Schnäppchen


Der Morpheus kostet 50€, und du musst ja keine Noctuas nehmen... Ich habe übrigens zwei Industrials drauf, die kosten 25€ pro Stück


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Februar 2015)

Naja bei mir kommen nur Noctua Lüfter rein außer GraKa eben sind halt die besten.

aber momentan tendiere ich wirklich zur Tri-X von Sapphire.

die MSI Gaming scheint auch recht ruhig zu sein dafür wird sie aber wärmer

ich finde die graka Suche bei NVIDIA leichter  aber da zahlt man echt zuviel drauf im Gegensatz zur 290


----------



## S754 (6. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> ich finde die graka Suche bei NVIDIA leichter



Ist nur Gewöhnungssache. Mir gehts umgekehrt.
Genauso wie bei AMD vs. Intel. Wenn sich jemand nur für Intel interessiert, kennt er sich bei AMD-Sockeln, Boards und CPUs auch schlecht aus und kommt nicht zurecht.


----------



## -Kerby- (6. Februar 2015)

Naja... leider ist es halt so, dass es bzgl. CPU-Leistung nix besseres gibt als Intel.
Einzig als APU lohnt sich eine CPU v. AMD, also für Office- und MediaPC.

Wie sehr würde ich mir wünschen, dass es in Bezug auf CPUs endlich Konkurrenz gibt.
Es ist heutzutage unmöglich noch ein Unternehmen zu gründen, dass sich bei CPU oder GPU Herstellung etablieren könnte.
Es heißt nur AMD und Nvidia oder Intel, dabei würde ich mir kleine Unternehmen sehr wünschen, die es aber schlicht und einfach nicht gibt.


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte vor meiner gtx570 ja auch eine AMD Karte  die war top und lief super. War die HD5850 vapor-x


wenn Vapor-X dann die OC oder non Oc? Der speichertest bei beiden soll ja 1400mhz haben. Die non OC ist 15€ günstiger.

aber die vapor-x scheint für mich die beste Kühlräume darzustellen da sich im Isle auch 2 Lüfter abschalten dies kommt der Idle Lautstärke zu gute.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> nochmals für Face
> 
> wieder in meinen Büro kleinen 6 m2 Büro @home  mit Heizung an auf Volle Pulle , damit sich die Luft schön schnell staut und natürlich alles GH Luffis auf min und Gh natürlich geschlossen
> 
> lief nun 1,5 Stunden




und nochmal für Facehugger

1150/1400@avg 1,18v und avg 46% Luffi

max Verbrauch Gesamtsystem 365 Watt

upps lief nun 3 Stunden bei normaler luffikurve der vaporx...sonst wie oben beschrieben...die Luft staut sich dann so langsam im case und auch im Büro...wenn dazu die Heizung auch noch brüllt Achtung Erstickungs Gefahr

so nun erstmal das Büro lüfften


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2015)

Fan Speed 40.000 RPM   Heli Rotor verbaut?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Fan Speed 40.000 RPM   Heli Rotor verbaut?


Goil Wa😁 Ne Auslesefehler


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gerade meine karte geflasht mit dem aktuellsten Sapphire R9 290*X* Tri-X OC BIOS (habe eine R9 290 Tri-X OC). Da die X-variante mit 1040MHz läuft, müsste meine jenen Takt doch auch haben unter Last. Bei mir liegen aber weiterhin nur 1000MHz an. Hat jemand eine Idee?

BTW Meine Karte ist locked.


----------



## DARPA (8. Februar 2015)

Interessant dass die Karte dann überhaupt ein Bild ausgegeben hat.

Hast du vorm Flashen den Treiber deinstalliert? Hab festgestellt, dass Windows sonst Probleme hat, zu erkennen, welche Karte grade verbaut ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Februar 2015)

Treiber habe ich nicht deinstalliert. Werde jetzt mal die ganze Sache beim spielen beobachten.


----------



## grildum (8. Februar 2015)

Ich brauche mal ganz schnell eure Hilfe...

Habe bisher immer diese Grafikkarte hier im Auge gehabt: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Jetzt gibt es aber folgendes Modell für einen sehr billigen Preis bei Amazon: Sapphire 11227-05-40G - SAPPHIRE AMD R9 290 1000MHz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Wo liegt der Unterschied der beiden Karten? Ist die Karte bei Amazon genauso gut, wie die andere? Könnt ihr mir sie empfehlen? Würde dann nämlich schnell zugreifen, da ich schon eine Weile auf einen guten Preis warte und bin aber jetzt verunsichert, weil die Amazon-Variante anscheinend ein anderes Modell ist...


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Februar 2015)

Die zweite läuft mit 947 Mhz, also geringer OC zur R9 290 Referenz Karte (947 Mhz)
Die R9 290 Vapor-X OC läuft mit 1030 mHZ und ist das Beste Custom Modell derzeit.

Die andere Version ist oft Teurer und läuft mit 947 Mhz, also Auslaufmodell!


----------



## grildum (8. Februar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Die zweite läuft mit 1000 Mhz, also geringer OC zur R9 290 Referenz Karte (947 Mhz)



Sorry, habe ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Materie. Mir wurde nur in diesem Forum durchgehend empfohlen, zur R9 290 Vapor-X von Sapphire zu greifen und warte seitdem auf einen guten Preis. Jetzt habe ich dieses Modell gesehen und frage mich als Nichtwissender nur, welche Karte eine bessere Leistung hat.


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Februar 2015)

Ich würde die OC version für 320€ nehmen!


----------



## grildum (8. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ich würde die OC version für 320€ nehmen!



Danke für den Tipp! Ist das eigentlich normal, dass solche Grafikkarten kaum Preisschwankungen haben oder zumindest mal irgendwo im Angebot sind? Eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen, nicht mehr als 300€ zu zahlen, aber beim Preis tut sich schon seit mehreren Wochen einfach gar nix!


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Februar 2015)

Ich denke es liegt schlicht und weg daran das AMDs Aktuelle Karten noch sehr gut mit nVidias neuen Generation mithalten kann (Ausser beim Stromverbrauch aber der vergleich ist lächerlich) Teilweise sind OC Karten sogar schnelelr als eine Normale GTX970@Stock

Und warum sollte man ein eh Besseres/Günstigeres Produkt noch günstiger anbieten 

Wenn Du Geld Sparen willst Nehm die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC, die kostet ca.287€, wenn Du die beste R9 290 Haben willst nehm die Vapor-X OC  die ist Leiser und Kühler (was man so hört) als die normale Tri-X


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Februar 2015)

Warte eventuell noch auf die NEUE R9 290- Tri-x  "New Edition" ab
Sollte unter 300 Euro zu haben sein, bin Ende dieser Woche, Anfang nächster Woche.
So langsam kommen nämlich die Karten in den Shops an.


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Februar 2015)

Da würde es meiner Meinung nach mehr Sinn machen wenn man dann gleich die Vapor-X nimmt, die hat immernoch den besseren kühler

werde meine Vapor-X OC auch gleich bestellen




frage an alle: wie kann man eventuelle Black&Bluescreens provozieren bzw wie oder womit machen die sich bemerkbar? Mein Netzteil reicht dafür ja dicke aus!


----------



## Roundy (8. Februar 2015)

Nen bluescreen?
Einfach Die karte zu weit untervolten, den cpu stromstecker vom mainboard entfernen und last drauf oder so... da gibbet tausend moglichkeiten...
Nur der sinn ist mir nicht ganz klar 
Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (8. Februar 2015)

Er meint die Blackscreens die manche AMD Karten haben denke ich.


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Februar 2015)

Genau, denn wenn ich keine haben sollte brauche ich keine angst haben 

Wäre gut zu wissen wie sich sowas äussert.  Nicht das es sich nach der Rückgabe frist äussert.


----------



## S754 (8. Februar 2015)

Habe noch nie davon gehört. 
Bei mir läuft alles Problemlos.


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Februar 2015)

Ohh man ich habe genau 308mm im Gehäuse Platz wird eng


----------



## Roundy (8. Februar 2015)

Naja wenn dir halt die karte abschmiert ohne dass du was dran machst.
Meine alte hat z.b. immer zicken gemacht sobald nen spiel mit enb lief also die d3d9.dll aktiv war.
Wenn alles stabil läuft bis die garantie rum ist, wird dannach auch nichts mehr groß kommen.
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> die ist Leiser und Kühler (was man so hört) als die normale Tri-X


Die Tri-X ist _minimal_ leiser.


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Tri-X ist _minimal_ leiser.



Auch im idle? Da kommt es mir mehr drauf am


----------



## beren2707 (8. Februar 2015)

Im Idle sowieso, da nur ein Lüfter bei der Vapor läuft. Die Tri-X ist imho ca. doppelt so laut im Idle. 
Mir wären beide "zu laut", aber ich bin auch kein Maßstab.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Februar 2015)

Ich bin ja mal auf die Custom Lösungen der 390(X) usw. gespannt.

Will mir auf jedenfall dieses Jahr ne neue Grafikkarte holen aber 970 ist für mich gestorben und die R9 290 ist ja noch etwas langsamer als die 970 die mir schon ein zu geringer Sprung zur 670 OC war - mal vom geringen Speicher abgesehen.


Mal ne Frage - mein Bruder braucht in ca. 2 Monaten nen neuen PC - zur Konfirmation und das soll ein kleines Gehäuse wie das Fractal Node 304 werden seht ihr da ne Chance ne R9 290 vernünftig gekühlt zu bekommen - falls ja welches Modell?
Aber da ist wohl schon allein die Länge der Graffikarten ein Problem für viele Gehäuse.
Dann würde ich die Karte evtl. jetzt schon kaufen und erstmal selbst testen was AMD so leistet mit der R9 290?


----------



## Roundy (8. Februar 2015)

die tri-x lässt sich ja glaub nicht unter 25% regeln, was dann doch zu nem wahrnembaren rauschen im idle führt...
aber ansonsten ne prima karte, muss halt unter last dann auch nicht mehr deutlich hochdrehen...
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Februar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Im Idle sowieso, da nur ein Lüfter bei der Vapor läuft. Die Tri-X ist imho ca. doppelt so laut im Idle.
> Mir wären beide "zu laut", aber ich bin auch kein Maßstab.


Im idle zu laut?


----------



## beren2707 (8. Februar 2015)

Hat ein Tri-X Besitzer einmal versucht die Karte per Speedfan zu drosseln? Denn ich kann die 25% Grenze des ABs mit Speedfan unterlaufen (und so meine PLPS auf ~500 U/Min. zwingen), habe allerdings auch ein Sapphire-Referenz-BIOS.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Im idle zu laut?


Im Idle würden meine HDDs die Vapor wohl übertönen - die Tri-X wäre mir auch im Idle etwas zu laut (da nicht unhörbar). Ingame wären mir beide sehr deutlich zu laut, wobei man die Vapor ja ein bisschen besser zähmen kann.


----------



## Roundy (8. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Im idle zu laut?


Wenn man halt von nem gott verwöhnt wird  
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wenn man halt von nem gott verwöhnt wird
> Gruß


Ich weiß aber die vaporx ist quasi auch lautlos im idle und unter Last fast lautlos....

Ok dieser Gott ist schon Dufte....aber soviel besser als die vaporx auch nicht....vor allem die spawas


----------



## Roundy (8. Februar 2015)

Immerhin ist sein Vater Gott der Träume,  der Sohn immerhin der Traum der Temps  
Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (8. Februar 2015)

Denke ne R9 290 in ein ITX System wie das Fractal Node 304 wird eher nix werden oder?

Mein Bruder braucht bald nen neuen PC und will nen sehr kleinen haben.


----------



## ebastler (8. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> die tri-x lässt sich ja glaub nicht unter 25% regeln, was dann doch zu nem wahrnembaren rauschen im idle führt...
> aber ansonsten ne prima karte, muss halt unter last dann auch nicht mehr deutlich hochdrehen...
> Gruß


Das ist interessant... Ich habe auf meiner 290X Referenz das BIOS der Tri-X, und ich kann bis 10% gehen. Theoretisch auch noch tiefer, aber unter 10% laufen meine NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000 PWM nicht mehr. Sind 200rpm^^


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Februar 2015)

Wenn Sapphire schlau ist , hat man das IDLE Problem mit einem Neuen Bios und dem Austauschen der Lüfter hier mal ENDLICH gefixt.
SAPPHIRE 200642126 - Schede Video - ePrice

Zudem, da mehr erhitzte Luft nach draussen strömt, könnte die Karte sowie der Spannungswandler VRM1 wohl gleich gut werden wie bei der Vapor-X
Lüfter sollten dieselben wie bei der Vapor-X sein, hoffe aber etwas Leiser unter Idle Zwecks angepasstem Bios)  ---->  Nur dass sich die Äußeren 2 Lüfter beim Zocken nicht abschalten lassen.
Die Abströmbleche nach Draussen wurden auch weiter nach INNEN  der Karte versetzt um eine Bessere Strömung zu gewähren  (Ebenso bei der 8 GB Tri-X Version)
Idelalerweise hätte man die Kühlrippen längs der Karte setzen müssen, da die Strömung somi weitaus besser vonstatten gehen würde.  ----> Siehe HIS R9 290  ICQ²- Karte.
HIS Radeon R9 290 iPower IceQ X2 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290QMC4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Man darf/ muss  gespannt sein auf die ersten Kundenbewertungen dieser Karte.


----------



## ebastler (8. Februar 2015)

Kugellagerlüfter sind lauter als Gleitlager, wenn sie neu sind, normalerweise...

Nur werden Gleitlager im Alter lauter, während Kugellager den Lärmpegel konstant galten.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (9. Februar 2015)

mit welchem tool kann man noch mal checken ob man seine r9 290 zur X machen kann? hier gab es doch mal so ein thread ^^


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2015)

Hawaiinfo11


----------



## Performer81 (9. Februar 2015)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> mit welchem tool kann man noch mal checken ob man seine r9 290 zur X machen kann? hier gab es doch mal so ein thread ^^



Hier steht alles wichtige:

The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mir nächsten Monat, auch mal eine neu grakka zulegen .

Dachte erst ich hole mir die GTX 970 G1.

Nun bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, und denke mal es wird eine AMD.

Diese  beiden habe ich im Auge derzeit gerade.

Nur welche ist die bessere wahl 

Oder sind beide gleich allgemein?

https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/R...rafikkarte/html/product/1118438?tk=7&lk=10793

https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/R...rafikkarte/html/product/1125738?tk=7&lk=10793

Ob sich jetzt der aufpreis zu einer  R9 290X lohnen würde weiss ich nicht.
Und ob das so ein Sinn macht unbedingt? 


gezockt wird BF4, BF Hardline, GTA 5, Crysis 3, Neue Games halt...

Die Neue Grafikkarte sollte nicht alt zu laut werden.

Dann hätte ich noch eine frage zu meinen Netzteil.

Es wurde vor einen Monat erst Neu gekauft, es ist nicht das beste.
Wie ich hier im Forum erfahren habe später erst.
Nun ja leider kann man es nicht mehr ändern gerade
Aber reicht das für die Grafikkarte dennoch aus?

Den direkt schon wieder ein Neues Netzteil kaufen, wollte ich mir jetzt nicht unbedingt.
Da bleibt da erstmal solange drinne, bis es den Geist aufgibt

Alle System Daten stehen in meiner Signatur.

Mfg

Ed


----------



## beren2707 (9. Februar 2015)

Ein Tipp: Nicht bei alternate kaufen, dort ist es i.d.R. sehr teuer und der Service war auch schon mal besser.  Aktuell würde ich zu dieser 290 oder jener greifen. Die 290X ist mMn in Relation zur Mehrleistung etwas teuer.
Dein Netzteil sollte man heute nicht mehr kaufen, da es bessere Alternativen gibt. Da du es jedoch bereits im Einsatz hast und es für dein Vorhaben allemal ausreicht, kannst du es behalten.

P.S. Ganz vergessen etwas zur Vapor zu sagen: Die Karte hat den Vorteil der etwas geringeren Idle-Lautstärke und der besseren VRM-Kühlung. Man sollte aber wirklich abwägen, ob einem das die ~25-40€ Aufpreis (je nach Händler) wert sind.  Ich würde sagen: Eher nicht.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (9. Februar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ein Tipp: Nicht bei alternate kaufen, dort ist es i.d.R. sehr teuer und der Service war auch schon mal besser.  Aktuell würde ich zu dieser 290 oder jener greifen. Die 290X ist mMn in Relation zur Mehrleistung etwas teuer.
> Dein Netzteil sollte man heute nicht mehr kaufen, da es bessere Alternativen gibt. Da du es jedoch bereits im Einsatz hast und es für dein Vorhaben allemal ausreicht, kannst du es behalten.
> 
> P.S. Ganz vergessen etwas zur Vapor zu sagen: Die Karte hat den Vorteil der etwas geringeren Idle-Lautstärke und der besseren VRM-Kühlung. Man sollte aber wirklich abwägen, ob einem das die ~25-40€ Aufpreis (je nach Händler) wert sind.  Ich würde sagen: Eher nicht.



Hi,

Der Preisunterschied von z.B Mindfactory ist aber Gewaltig im gegesatz zu Alternate.
Was hat das aufsich, hoffentlich bleibt das so bis anfang nächsten Monats lol.

Wenn es mit der Leistung der Stromzufuhr reicht.
Bin ich ja zufrieden erstmal zufrieden, und ich meine ich habe auch 2x 8 Pin da dran für eine Grakka.
Das wichtigste das Sie nach dem einbau läuft 

Max. Stromverbrauch: 	250W steht da doch ganz schön viel fürs daddeln.

Was verbraucht mein System da allgemein beim daddeln Max auf Full Hd

Hmm soviel auswahl PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv und die Vapor

Allgemein tuen die alle sich nicht viel oder?Ausser die Lautstärke beim zocken halt richtig?

Schalten sich den da im Idle die lüfter aus?Wenn ja welche Modele habe irgendwo mal was gelesen.

Auf jeden soll Sie mir mindestens 2-3 Jahre auf Full HD zu Seite stehen.
Und kein Düsenjet beim zocken seien.
Das die alle nicht flüsterleise sind kann ich mir denken.

Ps wie sieht es mit diesen Spulenfiepen aus?

Ich hatte mal eine 6970Hd zum testen, die war sowas von Laut.
Und meine jetzige GTX 550Ti ein Jumbo-Jet beim zocken, aber sie läuft zum Glück noch.

Mfg 

Ed


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2015)

Die Vapor und die Tri-X New Edition, oder wie die Überarbeitete heißt, schalten im Idle 2 von 3 Lüftern aus. 

Die Vapor ist minimal kühler unter Last und besser auf starkes OC ausgelegt, da das PCB eine bessere Spannungsversorgung hat, Tri-X und PCS+ geben sich nicht so viel.

Die neue Tri-X und die Vapor halt im Idle leiser als die PCS+.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Februar 2015)

Ja, das ist schon ordentlich. Den Geldbeutel freuts. 

Das Netzteil packt die 290, da braucht man keine Bedenken haben - ein TP-550C oder ein E10 500W wären zwar deutlich besser gewesen, aber so ist es nunmal.

Die "beste" ist die Vapor, kostet aber entsprechend Aufpreis. Ich würde aus P/L-Sicht zur Tri-X oder PCS+ greifen, die kann man mit einer angepassten Lüfterkurve noch etwas optimieren. 
Bei der 290(X) gibts keine Modelle mit deaktivierten Lüftern im Idle - was mMn aber auch unnötig ist bzw. _wäre_, wenn die Hersteller in Zukunft einfach die Lüfter im Idle auf <0,5 Sone drosseln würden.

Ich würde alle drei Karten als sehr leise bis leise im Idle bezeichnen und (gut) hörbar unter Last, jedoch für die meisten User (noch) nicht störend.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Februar 2015)

EdShawnMitchell schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Der Preisunterschied von z.B Mindfactory ist aber Gewaltig im gegesatz zu Alternate.
> Was hat das aufsich, hoffentlich bleibt das so bis anfang nächsten Monats lol.
> ...





Hey, ich hatte selbst eine PCS+! Habe sie zurück geschickt weil ein Lager kapput war. Ein Lüfter hat leicht gerattert, wenn ich das Gehäuse hingelegt habe, war das Geräusch plötzlich weg 

Die Karte ist gut, man muss aber die Lüfterkurve selbst anpassen - ohne dem wirds laut!

Habe mir als Ersatz die Vapor-X gegönnt.
Diese Karte höre ich im idle nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus.

Die Lüfter sind bis 30% generell nicht rauszuhören!


_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (9. Februar 2015)

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an allgemein.

@ ebastler

 Bis die Tri-X New Edition in DE verfügbar ist, dauert es bestimmt noch etwas oder ?
 Den zum 02.03.2015 wollte ich mir eine neue Grakka holen

Alle drei werden bestimmt leiser seien als meine GTX 550Ti

Mfg 

Ed


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2015)

So viel Wissen habe ich nicht, meine Erfahrung mit den genannten Karten beschränkt sich darauf, dass ich mal 1h eine halb kaputte Vapor eines Freunds im Rechner hatte, und, dass ich auf meiner Referenzkarte das BIOS der Tri-X hab ^^

Wie geht es bei dir mit dem OC voran, Amer? Alles klar, oder zickt die Karte?


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wie geht es bei dir mit dem OC voran, Amer? Alles klar, oder zickt die Karte?





Hey ebastler ..

Das OC hat eigentlich gut funktioniert. Die Karte hats überlebt 

Leider war es nicht so stabil wie ich gern hätte.

Hatte einen freeze bei FC4 !


& ich konnte nicht einen mega-FPS-Unterschied nach dem OC'en feststellen, so habe ich beschlossen nicht mehr zu OC'en da ich keinen Leistungs'schub' erkennen kann und dass auch mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt als ich im Moment habe. So werde ich die Karte in Zukunft @ stock laufen lassen. Die Maus hat ja eh Power genug 




_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2015)

Ja, Unterschiede sind recht klein... Ich habe 150MHz am Kern draufgegeben, was in etwa 15% Leistungsunterschied entspricht... Nicht die Welt, aber hey. "It's something".

Wenn es instabil ist, musst du noch etwas mit dem Takt runter, oder 5-10mV drauflegen. Dann wirds normal stabil.

Ich hatte auch ein Heaven stabiles Setting, in BF4 habe ich einfach 5mV mehr gebraucht, sonst wäre es gecrasht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Die Vapor und die Tri-X New Edition, oder wie die Überarbeitete heißt, schalten im Idle 2 von 3 Lüftern aus.
> 
> Die Vapor ist minimal kühler unter Last und besser auf starkes OC ausgelegt, da das PCB eine bessere Spannungsversorgung hat, Tri-X und PCS+ geben sich nicht so viel.
> 
> Die neue Tri-X und die Vapor halt im Idle leiser als die PCS+.


Falsch [emoji6] die new trix hat das selbe pcb....also auch die Stromversorgung der vaporx. Ob bei der new trix sich auch die zwei äusseren luffis abschalten weiß ich nicht


----------



## beren2707 (9. Februar 2015)

Die Tri-X New Edition hat afaik kein IFC, das Abschalten der Lüfter im Idle bzw. bei geringen Temperaturen bleibt der Vapor-X vorbehalten.


----------



## criss vaughn (9. Februar 2015)

OC ist zwar Ansichtssache, aber ich bin über die 15 - 20 % immer recht dankbar, da ich die Leistung bspw. in BF in die Auflösungsskalierung stecken kann 

PS: Die PCS+ besitzt ebenfalls ein Multi-Phasen-Layout


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2015)

Die PCS+ hat eine Phase mehr, oder? Ebenso wie die Tri-X und die 290 Vapor-X, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Die 290X Vapor-X hingegen hat 3 Phasen mehr als die Referenz, habe ich das richtig im Kopf? Schlussendlich brauchts das eh nicht... Meine Referenz macht eiskalt dank Morpheus ihre 1150/1450 @ 1.15-1.18V ingame locker und absolut stabil.

4 Tage lang gefaltet auf dem Takt (1.188V liegen da beim Falten an), mir reicht mein PCB


----------



## criss vaughn (9. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Die PCS+ hat eine Phase mehr, oder? Ebenso wie die Tri-X und die 290 Vapor-X, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Die 290X Vapor-X hingegen hat 3 Phasen mehr als die Referenz, habe ich das richtig im Kopf? Schlussendlich brauchts das eh nicht... Meine Referenz macht eiskalt dank Morpheus ihre 1150/1450 @ 1.15-1.18V ingame locker und absolut stabil.
> 
> 4 Tage lang gefaltet auf dem Takt (1.188V liegen da beim Falten an), mir reicht mein PCB



Korrekt, so habe ich es auch noch im Hinterkopf: PCS+/-Tri-X / Vapor-X = 5+1+1 (Standard = 5+1), ASUS DIRECT CUII = 6+1 +1 und R9 290X Vapor-X = 10  Wobei die Sinnhaftigkeit bei "normalen" Kühlmethoden (max. H²O) irgendwann natürlich in Frage gestellt werden darf - eher raucht der Chip ab


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Februar 2015)

ich würd gerne wissen wer mir beim OCen helfen kann, 20 sind schon verlockend 

Der Verbrauch ist da zweitrangig für mich !


----------



## Roundy (9. Februar 2015)

hast dich ja glaub bei martin schon gemeldet oder?
was meinst mit 20?
was fürn asic die karte, wie viel liegt unter last an und wie hoch hast sie jetzt schon?
Gruß


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Februar 2015)

Ja, wusste nicht dass Martin auch hand an GPU's anlegt ..

20 % Mehrleistung !

Asic war glaube i-was mit ~ 70 ?! Kann das sein. Habs leider nicht im Kopf

1150  | 1500

Finde i-wie nicht den 'dreh' raus haha 

Man muss ja auch nicht alles im Leben können 




_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## Roundy (9. Februar 2015)

naja wie viel spannung liegt bei dem takt an?
das ist schon ganz okay, 24/7 stable weiter kommt man vermutlich nur wenn du massiv die spannungspeitsche auspackst.. Und dann wirds halt ordentlich warm das kärtchen.
Gruß


----------



## criss vaughn (9. Februar 2015)

Mit guter LuKü kann man bis + 181 mV gehen - dann geht zumindest der PCS+ hinsichtlich angenehmer Lautstärke die Puste aus (82 °C Chip-Temp & 103 °C VRM1) - ausgehend von einer durchschnittlichen (7X) ASIC. Dann kann man nur noch über 67 % Lüfterleistung oder alternativen Kühler gehen. AUX kann der Karte noch einmal einen ordentlichen Schub geben, allerdings sollte man hier auch mit Bedacht vorgehen - mehr als + 80 mV würde ich nicht empfehlen. Alles in allem kann man sich so der 1200 MHz annähern oder je nach Chip diese auch knacken - ob einem der Aufwand für die 50 MHz mehr (ausgehend von 1150 MHz) Wert ist, hängt natürlich immer vom Anwender ab


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Mit guter LuKü kann man bis + 181 mV gehen - dann geht zumindest der PCS+ hinsichtlich angenehmer Lautstärke die Puste aus (82 °C Chip-Temp & 103 °C VRM1) - ausgehend von einer durchschnittlichen (7X) ASIC. Dann kann man nur noch über 67 % Lüfterleistung oder alternativen Kühler gehen. AUX kann der Karte noch einmal einen ordentlichen Schub geben, allerdings sollte man hier auch mit Bedacht vorgehen - mehr als + 80 mV würde ich nicht empfehlen. Alles in allem kann man sich so der 1200 MHz annähern oder je nach Chip diese auch knacken - ob einem der Aufwand für die 50 MHz mehr (ausgehend von 1150 MHz) Wert ist, hängt natürlich immer vom Anwender ab


Du vergisst, dass jede Karte andere Stock Spannungen hat... Ich bin mit +100mV ingame auf 1.188V, n Kumpel gerade mal auf 1.08 oder so... der hat @Stock <1V am Kern.


----------



## criss vaughn (9. Februar 2015)

Deswegen habe ich mich ja auf eine 7Xer-ASIC bezogen, um eine halbwegs vergleichbare Basis zu haben. Absolut gesprochen, wird es ab 1.30 V "interessant" unter Luft


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Februar 2015)

Jo Max anliegend würde ich die 1,25v nicht überschreiten....GPU und vrm temp sollten am besten unter 90grad bleiben , wenn's für 24/7 ist.


----------



## S754 (9. Februar 2015)

Kann es sein, dass der Displayport einfach von einem auf dem anderen Tag nicht mehr funktioniert? 

Mein UHD Moni wird nicht mehr erkannt


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich mich ja auf eine 7Xer-ASIC bezogen, um eine halbwegs vergleichbare Basis zu haben. Absolut gesprochen, wird es ab 1.30 V "interessant" unter Luft


Ach, verdammt, das hatte ich überlesen, sorry. 
Dann macht deine Aussage Sinn. Mein Kumpel hat glaub ich 86 oder so...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Februar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Hat ein Tri-X Besitzer einmal versucht die Karte per Speedfan zu drosseln? Denn ich kann die 25% Grenze des ABs mit Speedfan unterlaufen (und so meine PLPS auf ~500 U/Min. zwingen), habe allerdings auch ein Sapphire-Referenz-BIOS.
> 
> 
> Im Idle würden meine HDDs die Vapor wohl übertönen - die Tri-X wäre mir auch im Idle etwas zu laut (da nicht unhörbar). Ingame wären mir beide sehr deutlich zu laut, wobei man die Vapor ja ein bisschen besser zähmen kann.





ebastler schrieb:


> Das ist interessant... Ich habe auf meiner 290X Referenz das BIOS der Tri-X, und ich kann bis 10% gehen. Theoretisch auch noch tiefer, aber unter 10% laufen meine NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000 PWM nicht mehr. Sind 200rpm^^


Man kann unter 25% einstellen, aber die Lüfter gehen nur bis 25% runter. Niedriger drehen die nicht. Die Lüfter sind bescheiden. 

Aber ich muss sagen, die Karte (Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC) läuft mit dem X-Bios dee Tri-X OC etwas besser. Zumindest in meinem Fall.


----------



## Roundy (9. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber ich muss sagen, die Karte (Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC) läuft mit dem X-Bios dee Tri-X OC etwas besser. Zumindest in meinem Fall.



heißt im genauen? stabiler oder mehr takt oder beides?
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2015)

Die   "New Edition R9 290-Tri-X" ist nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich...
   ---->  musst nur auf Geizhals schauen....


----------



## Roundy (9. Februar 2015)

läuft bei euch eigentlich tapatalk mit dem neuen update?
ich kann das forum auswählen und dann lande ich wieder beim bestätigen der ersten meldung.
und das in dauerschleife 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Man kann unter 25% einstellen, aber die Lüfter gehen nur bis 25% runter. Niedriger drehen die nicht. Die Lüfter sind bescheiden.
> 
> Aber ich muss sagen, die Karte (Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC) läuft mit dem X-Bios dee Tri-X OC etwas besser. Zumindest in meinem Fall.


Jo und die vaporx kann bis 20% runter


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (9. Februar 2015)

Hatte ich auch, musst alle Daten der App löschen.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (9. Februar 2015)

Hi,
Sollte man den nun die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC lieber kaufen?

Oder auf die New Edition R9 290-Tri-X Edition warten.

Bis die überall verfügbar ist.

Macht das einen Großen unterschied aus?

Leistungstechnisch sind die doch auf gleicher höhe fast?

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Snixx (9. Februar 2015)

New Edition soll lt. Aussage Sapphire 6 statt 5 Phasen haben, neue Lüfter die länger halten sollen und das PCB soll eine Eigenentwicklung sein. Achja und 2x8 Pin anstatt 1 x8 und 1 x6.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (9. Februar 2015)

Snixx schrieb:


> New Edition soll lt. Aussage Sapphire 6 statt 5 Phasen haben, neue Lüfter die länger halten sollen und das PCB soll eine Eigenentwicklung sein. Achja und 2x8 Pin anstatt 1 x8 und 1 x6.



Hi,

Was heisst das mit den Phasen und PCB?

2x 8 Pin die benötigt also noch mehr Strom.

Macht es den einen Sinn die New Edition, oder ist man mit der Vapor genauso gut bedient?

Ausser das die Lüfter länger halten sollen.

Meint ihr die New Edition ist in 14 Tagen überall in DE verfügbar?

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Snixx (9. Februar 2015)

Mehr Phasen "kann" in bessere Übertaktung münzen und die Spannungswandler werden weniger warm. 

2 x 8 Pin anstatt 1 x 6 und 1 x 8, heisst auch nur das mehr Stromgezogen werden "kann", jedenfalls habe ich das so in Erinnerung.
Bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit, hmm bei Mindfactory steht da: Die Lieferung wird am 12.02.2015 erwartet.

Zum Thema PCB - dies ist einfach die Platine auf der die Chips sind - hier hat Sapphire eine eigene entwickelt und nimmt nicht mehr die Referenz von AMD, leider kann ich Dir nicht sagen was da nun im Detail verbessert sein soll.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (9. Februar 2015)

Und dann hätte ich noch eine frage.

Ich habe ein Professionelle P2212H Widescreen LCD-Monitor Monitor, der hat kein Hdmi anschluss nur DVI.

Könnte das probleme geben egal ob nun mit der Vapor oder New Edition.

Mit der Bildausgabe allgemein z.B schwarzer Bildschirm kein Bild generell?

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Snixx (9. Februar 2015)

Hier ein Link zu einem Thread bzgl. HDMI und DVI: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/198352-unterschied-zwischen-hdmi-und-dvi.html

Also in Summe: HDMI und DVI gleiche Qualität - HDMI kann halt noch Sound übertragen, ansonsten wie im Link beschrieben keine Unterschiede. Einzig manche Monitore bieten mehr Einstellungsoptionen an, wenn diese mit HDMI verbunden sind.
Aber evtl. kann ja ein anderer noch mehr dazu sagen. Da ich meinen Monitor generell nur über DVI an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen habe.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (9. Februar 2015)

Dank Dir das mit den Ton wusste ich schon.

Also generell sollte es schnuppe seien ob die Grakka.

Dann per HDMI oder DVI angeschlossen wird.

Das Bild müsste mit beiden anschlüssen, quasie tadellos funktionieren.

Nacher kauft man und wundert sich, deshalb frage ich lieber.

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2015)

Snixx schrieb:


> New Edition soll lt. Aussage Sapphire 6 statt 5 Phasen haben, neue Lüfter die länger halten sollen und das PCB soll eine Eigenentwicklung sein. Achja und 2x8 Pin anstatt 1 x8 und 1 x6.


Die new  trix hat das pcb von der vaporx


----------



## derneuemann (10. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die new  trix hat das pcb von der vaporx



Die wichtigste Frage für mich wäre, ob die Lüfter im idle noch so laut sind?
Für Lastzustand, wäre das ja gut, aber im idle soll es doch bitte leise sein.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Februar 2015)

DIES kann dir/ uns wohl nur eine EndUserbericht erzählen.
Bin auch der Hoffnung dass dies durch ein angepasstes Bios und das Austauschen der Lüfter/ Blätter endlich gefixt wurde.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Frage für mich wäre, ob die Lüfter im idle noch so laut sind?
> Für Lastzustand, wäre das ja gut, aber im idle soll es doch bitte leise sein.


Hoffen wir es mal


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> heißt im genauen? stabiler oder mehr takt oder beides?
> Gruß


Stabiler.  OC habe ich noch nicht getestet.


EdShawnMitchell schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sollte man den nun die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC lieber kaufen?
> 
> Oder auf die New Edition R9 290-Tri-X Edition warten.
> ...


Vapor-X. Die ist immer noch etwas besser aufgestellt.


----------



## CL90 (10. Februar 2015)

Moin moin 

Ich habe eine nue 290X PCS+
Wie weit kann man die 290Xer so übertakten?
meine PCS+ läuft jetzt auf 1200Mhz. (allerdings mit +100mV) die 1150Mhz macht sie mit +25mV
Gut, oder eher normalo Karte?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Ich habe eine nue 290X PCS+
> Wie weit kann man die 290Xer so übertakten?
> ...


Wieviel Spannung liegt an ?


----------



## CL90 (10. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wieviel Spannung liegt an ?


Naja +25mV für 1150Mhz stable, oder +100mV für 1200Mhz.
Ich hab bei dem neuen MSI-Afterburner noch nicht gefunden wie ich wieder die Abs Werte anzeige.
Bios der Karte ist standart.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Naja +25mV für 1150Mhz stable, oder +100mV für 1200Mhz.
> Ich hab bei dem neuen MSI-Afterburner noch nicht gefunden wie ich wieder die Abs Werte anzeige.
> Bios der Karte ist standart.


Kannst mal mit gpuz mitloggen lassen und welchen asic haste?


----------



## Performer81 (10. Februar 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Naja +25mV für 1150Mhz stable, oder +100mV für 1200Mhz.
> Ich hab bei dem neuen MSI-Afterburner noch nicht gefunden wie ich wieder die Abs Werte anzeige.
> Bios der Karte ist standart.



Das ist sehr gut. HAst du stock Kühlung oder wakü?


----------



## CL90 (10. Februar 2015)

ASIC ist 76,4%
Hier ist etwas vom log



> Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , GPU Load [%] , Memory Usage (Dedicated) [MB] , Memory Usage (Dynamic) [MB] , 12V [V] , VDDC [V] , VDDCI [V] , VDDC Current In [A] , VDDC Current Out [A] , VDDC Power In [W] , VDDC Power Out [W] , VRM Temperature 1 [°C] , VRM Temperature 2 [°C] ,
> 2015-02-10 13:02:00 ,             1200.0   ,               1350.0   ,               57.0   ,              39   ,                1636   ,        100   ,                        1336   ,                        73   , 11.75   ,  1.219   ,   1.000   ,              18.9   ,              153.5   ,           229.3   ,            182.5   ,                   55   ,                   45   ,
> 2015-02-10 13:02:01 ,             1200.0   ,               1350.0   ,               57.0   ,              45   ,                2008   ,        100   ,                        1336   ,                        73   , 11.75   ,  1.195   ,   1.000   ,              22.2   ,              163.0   ,           235.3   ,            196.0   ,                   57   ,                   45   ,
> 2015-02-10 13:02:02 ,             1200.0   ,               1350.0   , 57.0   ,              48   ,                2148   ,        100   ,                        1336   ,                        73   , 11.75   ,  1.195   ,   1.000   ,              19.3   ,              156.0   ,           211.5   ,            176.5   ,                   58   ,                   46   ,
> ...


----------



## Performer81 (10. Februar 2015)

Gute Karte, ich komme hier mit +100mv und ähnlichen Spannungen nur auf 1130. Ist aber auch ne ungelockte 290.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> ASIC ist 76,4%
> Hier ist etwas vom log


Teste bitte eine halbe Stunde zb bf4 MP und lass mal mit loggen. Aber die ganze richtig e File bitte hier hochladen


----------



## Performer81 (10. Februar 2015)

Aber mit Downsampling bringt gute 5 Grad mehr.


----------



## CL90 (10. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Teste bitte eine halbe Stunde zb bf4 MP und lass mal mit loggen. Aber die ganze richtig e File bitte hier hochladen


Hab kein BF4 und werds mir nicht holen =D
Aber ich werd jetzt ne stunde Dying light für dich loggen


----------



## dan954 (10. Februar 2015)

Wollte mich auch mal an das Übertakten meiner 290 PCS+ machen. 
Was ist eigentlich so die Spannungsgrenze an die man sich unter Luft in etwa halten kann,
1,2 V oder ist mehr auch noch in Ordnung solange die Temperaturen stimmen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Wollte mich auch mal an das Übertakten meiner 290 PCS+ machen.
> Was ist eigentlich so die Spannungsgrenze an die man sich unter Luft in etwa halten kann,
> 1,2 V oder ist mehr auch noch in Ordnung solange die Temperaturen stimmen?


Bis 1,25 ist alles ungefährlich


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Hab kein BF4 und werds mir nicht holen =D
> Aber ich werd jetzt ne stunde Dying light für dich loggen


Da verpasst e was [emoji6] [emoji106] 

Haste crysis oder far cry oder tomb Raider?


----------



## CL90 (10. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Da verpasst e was [emoji6] [emoji106]
> Haste crysis oder far cry oder tomb Raider?


Jo. Alle beide. Aber grade keine lust die zu spielen, Oder willst du das ich 15min BenchLoop laufen lasse?

1h Dying Light (Da Vsync an ist, war sie nicht so oft an 1200Mhz dran. aber in der h immer mal wieder.
Und ein Heaven Bench alles Max wie immer ist auch dabei.
Zippyshare.com - 2_Log_plus_HeavenBench.zip

Wie kann ich die VCore Limits erhöhen? (kann ja nur +100mV)


----------



## dan954 (10. Februar 2015)

Kann man die Stabilität auch gut mit Heaven oder Valley testen oder lieber irgendwas zocken?
Bei 1120-1130 MHz und +50 mV (~1,2 V) blitzen bei mir schon die Artefakte in Heaven auf, ist das okay oder eher meh?


----------



## beren2707 (10. Februar 2015)

Artefakte = meh = Takt runter/Spannung rauf. 
Heaven ist mMn bei ~30 Min Loops sehr zuverlässig, was Stabilitätsaussagen betrifft. Bei Spielen teste ich gerne mit BF3/BF4 und TR (2013).


----------



## CL90 (10. Februar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Artefakte = meh = Takt runter/Spannung rauf.
> Heaven ist mMn bei ~30 Min Loops sehr zuverlässig, was Stabilitätsaussagen betrifft. Bei Spielen teste ich gerne mit BF3/BF4 und TR (2013).


Bei TR ist mir das Spiel gerade bei 1225, 1210 und auch bei 1200 abgeschmiert.
Dann muss ich also für overallstable 1200 Entweder mehr spannung drauf, oder aber 1190 oder sowas.

Brauch ich einen Spannungsmod wenn ich mehr als 100mV drauflegen will?


----------



## dan954 (10. Februar 2015)

Das weiß ich ja, ich meinte nur wie das Verhältnis Spannung/Takt so im Vergleich zu euch z.B. ist.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Februar 2015)

Jede Karte ist da anders. Meine ist ja nicht grade die Referenz mit 68,8% ASIC.  Mit dem aktuellen BIOS schwankt die Spannung bei 1100/1250 MHz ingame zwischen 1,14-1,18V.

Mehr Spannung geht mit Sapphire Trixx (+200mV) - beim AB sollte es per Freischaltung mWn auch gehen, habe ich aber noch nicht versucht. Mein bisheriges Maximum lag bei +31mV.


----------



## S754 (10. Februar 2015)

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem ASIC auf sich? Welchen Zweck hat das, das sagt doch nichts über die Qualität der Karte aus? Für was der ASIC steht weiß ich.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Februar 2015)

Exakte Aussagen lassen sich i.d.R. nicht treffen, dafür Tendenzen. Karten mit niedrigem ASIC neigen tendentiell zu höheren Spannungen und lassen sich unter normalen Bedingungen meistens etwas schlechter übertakten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2015)

Crysis3? Haste? Wenn ja so Ca h 39min ( da musste durch) und bitte vsync aus machen da sonst die Karte nicht voll belastet wird und du nicht auf Stabilität prüfen kannst


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Bei TR ist mir das Spiel gerade bei 1225, 1210 und auch bei 1200 abgeschmiert.
> Dann muss ich also für overallstable 1200 Entweder mehr spannung drauf, oder aber 1190 oder sowas.
> 
> Brauch ich einen Spannungsmod wenn ich mehr als 100mV drauflegen will?


Sag ich doch.....konnte mir das auch nicht vorstellen das es stable ist


----------



## CL90 (10. Februar 2015)

Gibt es denn eine Liste mit 290X Taktraten? Würd gern mal sehen wo sich meine so bewegt


----------



## dan954 (10. Februar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Jede Karte ist da anders. Meine ist ja nicht grade die Referenz mit 68,8% ASIC.  Mit dem aktuellen BIOS schwankt die Spannung bei 1100/1250 MHz ingame zwischen 1,14-1,18V.


Meine ist da auch nicht viel besser, ASIC von 72,5 % und brauchte jetzt 1,172-1,880 V bei 1100/1350 MHz um in Heaven keine Artefakte zu bekommen. Bei noch mehr braucht die Karte viel zu viel Spannung, da wird mir das ganze echt zu laut/warm. 

Kann man Crysis 2 oder DA:I auch als Stabilitäts/Artekfakt-Test nehmen? Sollten bei 1440p und maxed out ja auch relativ fordernd sein.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Februar 2015)

Ab einem gewissen Punkt sollte man dann auch einfach Vernunft walten lassen.  Mit der Voltkeule ein paar MHz zu erzwingen bringt wenig mehr an FPS, dafür sorgt es für eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme mit entsprechenden Nebenerscheinungen (Hitze + Lärm). Nutze auch i.d.R. nicht mehr als 1,1 GHz, das reicht meistens. Wo 1,1 GHz nicht mehr für flüssige FPS reichen, da reißens 1,2 GHz auch i.d.R. nicht mehr raus.
Ich würde DA:I nehmen, das ist sehr fordernd.


----------



## CL90 (10. Februar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Punkt sollte man dann auch einfach Vernunft walten lassen.  Mit der Voltkeule ein paar MHz zu erzwingen bringt wenig mehr an FPS, dafür sorgt es für eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme mit entsprechenden Nebenerscheinungen (Hitze + Lärm). Nutze auch i.d.R. nicht mehr als 1,1 GHz, das reicht meistens. Wo 1,1 GHz nicht mehr für flüssige FPS reichen, da reißens 1,2 GHz auch i.d.R. nicht mehr raus.
> Ich würde DA:I nehmen, das ist sehr fordernd.


Denke ich auch. Bei + 100mV werde ich wohl so bei 1180 oder 1175 Mhz Stabil werden. 
Bei 1150Mhz lief es 1h im heaven bei bloß + 25mV Stabil.
Ich denke da werd ich bleiben  Mehr macht nicht wirklich Sinn. 
Ich mache morgen nochmal einen langzeit Bench. Jetzt möcht ich aber erstmal wieder zocken


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine Liste mit 290X Taktraten? Würd gern mal sehen wo sich meine so bewegt


Ich habe einen asic von 77

Ich fahre 24/7 entweder 980/1250mhz @ -44mv (~1,04v) @20-25% luffi
Oder
1000/1300mhz @ -31mv (~1,08v) @20-25% Luffi
Oder
1100/1400mhz @- 6mv (~1,12v) @30-35% Luffi

Oder 

1150/1400mhz @+63mv (~1,18v) (gehen auch 1500mhz ram aber ram rühre ich ungern an ) bei originaler Luffikurve 40-48% Luffi 

Alles schon Monate24/7 stable


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Bei + 100mV werde ich wohl so bei 1180 oder 1175 Mhz Stabil werden.
> Bei 1150Mhz lief es 1h im heaven bei bloß + 25mV Stabil.
> Ich denke da werd ich bleiben  Mehr macht nicht wirklich Sinn.
> Ich mache morgen nochmal einen langzeit Bench. Jetzt möcht ich aber erstmal wieder zocken


Wieviel liegt bei +25mv an?


----------



## CL90 (10. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wieviel liegt bei +25mv an?


1.140V Peak. Meistens gerade so 1.1V (bei const 1150Mhz)

Morgen mache ich einen Langzeit bench, dann sage ich dir mehr.


----------



## werder96 (10. Februar 2015)

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den beiden r9 290 tri-x New edition von Sapphire bei Geizhals


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> 1.140V Peak. Meistens gerade so 1.1V (bei const 1150Mhz)
> 
> Morgen mache ich einen Langzeit bench, dann sage ich dir mehr.


Das ist gut.....Teste morgen mal mit TR in und crysis


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

werder96 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den beiden r9 290 tri-x New edition von Sapphire bei Geizhals


Eine OC, eine normale, wie bisher.


----------



## werder96 (10. Februar 2015)

Gut das bei beiden oc steht


----------



## Performer81 (10. Februar 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> 1.140V Peak. Meistens gerade so 1.1V (bei const 1150Mhz)
> 
> Morgen mache ich einen Langzeit bench, dann sage ich dir mehr.



Wenn du mehr Spannung als +100mv haben willst kannste dir fürn Afterburner einfach ne kleine bat Datei schreiben, anklicken wenn Afterburner läuft:

The easy way to do changes:

Create a txt on desktop. Write
CD C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner
MSIAfterburner.exe /wi4,30,8d,10

and then save as .bat file. Eveyrtime you start this bat file msi will start with +100mv

For 50mv: 8
For 100mv:10
For 125mv:14
For 150mv:18
For 175mv:1C
For 200mv:20

Funzt perfekt hier.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

werder96 schrieb:


> Gut das bei beiden oc steht


Dann vermutlich full und lite retail?


----------



## Hannes009 (10. Februar 2015)

In wie fern Unterscheidet sich denn der Lieferumfang zw. Lite und Full ? also bei der Tri-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 OC New Edition


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

Sapphire Technology Web Site


----------



## werder96 (10. Februar 2015)

Und wegen bisschen mehr Pappe und Plastik 50€ mehr ausgeben?


----------



## Hannes009 (10. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Sapphire Technology Web Site


Dachte eher an etwas genaueres 
Hätte ja sein können, dasss schon bekannt ist, was genau drin ist


----------



## CL90 (11. Februar 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Wenn du mehr Spannung als +100mv haben willst kannste dir fürn Afterburner einfach ne kleine bat Datei schreiben, anklicken wenn Afterburner läuft:
> 
> The easy way to do changes:
> 
> ...


Muss ich morgen mal austesten


----------



## ebastler (11. Februar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ja, ich meinte nur wie das Verhältnis Spannung/Takt so im Vergleich zu euch z.B. ist.



Ich habe bei maximal 1.188V, meist eher weniger, Heaven/BF4/Faltstabile 1150/1450MHz, wobei ich in Spielen ein Wenig höher könnte, glaube ich.
Nur das Falten ist verdammt empfindlich bei mir (beim Falten liegen 1.195V max an, mehr als beim Spielen also).
Entspricht +70mV, glaube ich.


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Februar 2015)

Schon, mir kommen Spiele wie BF4 empfindlicher als Falten vor, besonders der Monsterhunter Benchmark  Geht gar nicht mit Falttakt


----------



## ebastler (11. Februar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Schon, mir kommen Spiele wie BF4 empfindlicher als Falten vor, besonders der Monsterhunter Benchmark  Geht gar nicht mit Falttakt



Mein +13mV Setting (1100/1400) war bislang in jedem Spiel 100% stabil, beim Falten hat es mir einen Blackscreen rausgehauen, gefolgt von ner korrupten WU...
+19mV lief es dann auch im Falten...


----------



## CL90 (11. Februar 2015)

Meine 1150Mhz sind mit +25mV Stabil
TR Log
Zippyshare.com
Ich werd bei Lust und Zeit mal weiter ausloten wo schluss ist. Vorallem den Mem Clock werd ich auch mal anheben


----------



## derneuemann (11. Februar 2015)

Stabil und stabil sind schon immer zwei Welten gewesen. 
Je nach Treiber schwnkte meine 290X zwischen stabilen, 1150MHz und 1090MHz ohne Spannungszugabe.
Zum Schluss mit dem Omega Treiber waren es dann die 1090MHz, das Beste war BF4 stabil nur FarCry3 mit 8x MSAA nicht... Alle paar Spielstunden gab es mal einen Absturz.
Aber wem nützt eine nicht stabile Karte, niemanden.

Hatte mal einen Arbeitskollegen, der hat extra die Spielesettings runter geschraubt damit seine übertaktete GTX470 nicht abschmiert. Wie bekloppt ist das denn?
Bei gleichem Speichertakt liegen zwischen 1100 und 1200 MHz etwa 5,4% (nach eigenen Messungen in verschiedenen Games).
Das bedeutet, als Beispiel 40Fps zu 42,16Fps. Oder 60 zu 63,24. Wer behauptet das zu sehen, ist genau so schräg...

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich selbst teste auch gerne was geht, aber das ist weit weg von sinnvoll. Bei den meisten GPU´s lohnt übertakten nicht. 
Außnahmen gibt es immer wieder. GTX460 statt 608MHz (oder so) um 950MHz  (56,25%).
Meine HD7950 statt 800MHz, 1360MHz ( ok, hatte ein mords Schwein)  (70%)



CL90 schrieb:


> Meine 1150Mhz sind mit +25mV Stabil
> TR Log
> Zippyshare.com
> Ich werd bei Lust und Zeit mal weiter ausloten wo schluss ist. Vorallem den Mem Clock werd ich auch mal anheben



Pass bitte auf die VRM Temperaturen auf,  die PCS+ Karten sind nicht für eine gute Kühlung dieser ausgelegt! Kannst ja mal Anno 2070 probieren, wenn du es haben solltest.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## CL90 (11. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Pass bitte auf die VRM Temperaturen auf,  die PCS+ Karten sind nicht für eine gute Kühlung dieser ausgelegt! Kannst ja mal Anno 2070 probieren, wenn du es haben solltest.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


Sind immer so 10° Mehr als auf der GPU, hab ich schon im Blick. Daher geh ich auch nicht höher mit der Spannung 
Die 1150/1400 reichen aktuell. Ich test später nochmal ob vlt auch 1150/1450 laufen ohne an der Spanung weiter zu drehen.


----------



## Hannes009 (11. Februar 2015)

Laut Geizhals gibts die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC (New Edition) gerade für ~285€ mit Versand. 
Sollte man da zuschlagen?


----------



## CL90 (11. Februar 2015)

ist der standartpreis seit einem monat.
Wird noch einige deals geben vor den neuen 300ern.


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Februar 2015)

So habe meiner Freundinn jetzt eine VTX3D R9 290 bestellt weils halt günstig sein sollte.
hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Karte gemacht und ist die überhaupt zu empfehlen?

ich selber habe mir ja eine VaporX gegönnt


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2015)

Die Karte hat einen Kühler der mit der 290 eigentlich überfordert ist. Wenn man ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse hat und sich die Karte ordentlich undervolten lässt, kann die Karte jedoch auch recht leise werden. Ist aber eher eins der 290-Modelle, das ich keinesfalls kaufen würde. Wenn Custom-Design, dann richtig (Tri-X, PCS+ oder Vapor-X).


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Februar 2015)

Eine 280X mit Werks OC ist aufgrund der 3Gb nicht zu empfehlen bei 2560x1440 oder? Aber ganz kommt die ja auch nicht Elan eine 290@stock ran oder


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2015)

Ich würde schon bei der 290 bleiben, die Ersparnis zur 280X ist mMn mittlerweile zu gering und die Unterschiede doch etwas zu groß. Ich würde die VTX3D ruhig einmal testen, wenn sie eh schon bestellt worden ist. Wie gesagt, mit UV und angepasster Lüfterkurve durchaus okay.


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Februar 2015)

Naja bin nicht so der Spieler in Sachen Oc oder UV  reinstecken und muss laufen 

ich cc werd sie mal testen, meine Freundinn ist ja nicht so die Hardcore Gamern wie ich es bin (naja auch nicht mehr so)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Naja bin nicht so der Spieler in Sachen Oc oder UV  reinstecken und muss laufen
> 
> ich cc werd sie mal testen, meine Freundinn ist ja nicht so die Hardcore Gamern wie ich es bin (naja auch nicht mehr so)


Undervolten musst die Karte schon


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Februar 2015)

Diese Karte HIS Radeon r9 290 ipower iceq x2-OC
soll gar nicht schlechter sein als das Topmodell R9 290 Vapor-X

HIS Radeon R9 290 iPower IceQ X2 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290QMC4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Durch die Anordnung der Lamellen Richtung Slotblende holt man Temperatur,- und Lautstärkemässig Gewaltiges raus aus dieser 2-Slot Karte.
Zudem nur 89mm Lüfter und ganze 11 Stück an Lüfterblätter!


----------



## dan954 (11. Februar 2015)

Wo hast du das denn gelesen? Hatte den Kühler auf meiner 280X drauf, dort war er zwar ganz okay aber kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das der so gut auf der 290 performt, erst recht nicht besser als die Tri-X/Vapor-X/PCS+.


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Undervolten musst die Karte schon



Wenn dem So ist geht sie retoure


----------



## m1ch1 (12. Februar 2015)

Mal ne frage, nachdem ich warsch von der 970 auf eine 290 auf/ab/umrüsten werde:

gibt es die möglcihkeit über iwelche tools den Stromverbrauch im Dualmonitor betrieb zu verringern? habe einen 2560*1440 und einen 1920*1080er monitor angeschlossen.
Der doch deutlich höhere verbrauch (im dualmonitor betrieb) ist im moment der einzige grund der im moment noch gegen die 290 spricht.


----------



## derneuemann (12. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Wenn dem So ist geht sie retoure



Für mich gibt es keine Luftgekühlte Karte die ohne undervolten erträglich wäre, bei der R9 290(X).


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Februar 2015)

Wieviel schneller ist nun die GTX 970 im Gegensatz zu deiner früheren R9 290 OC ?
Spürt man den Unterschied, oder so gut wie gleichauf ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es keine Luftgekühlte Karte die ohne undervolten erträglich wäre, bei der R9 290(X).


Dito 


ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wieviel schneller ist nun die GTX 970 im Gegensatz zu deiner früheren R9 290 OC ?
> Spürt man den Unterschied, oder so gut wie gleichauf ?


Definitiv Gleichauf.


----------



## derneuemann (12. Februar 2015)

Hängt am Spiel und ich will mich hier nicht unbeliebt machen, daher sage ich nur, in meinen Spielen bin ich froh gewechselt zu haben.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2015)

Sei mal offen und ehrlich Mensch und wenn dich jemand wegen der Aussage nicht leiden mag, dann hat der Typ eh ne Macke.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Februar 2015)

Je höher die Auflösung desto schneller ist die 290...... Bei Full hd sind beide gleich auf.....Je nach Spiel halt


----------



## derneuemann (12. Februar 2015)

Also, bei Full HD ( nur das kann ich wirklich beurteilen!) liegt die 970 schon deutlich vor meiner 290X (gefühlt). Aber die 970 läuft "out of the box" auch schon mit 1354MHz (+15% zu 1178MHz). 
BF4 z.B. fühlt viel direkter an! 
Gut in Auflösungen über FullHD wird halt der Speicher eng, aber bis ich von meiner Frau eine Erlaubnis für einen 4K Monitor bekomme  vergehen noch bestimmt zwei Jahre.

Ich habe nur einen Monitor und den in 1920X1080. Dafür ist die 970 echt gut. Ich habe auch den Speicher zum erbrechen gebracht mit Ryse und 2x Supersampling. (über 3,5GB) und es gab keine Nachladeruckler.

Eines möchte ich nochmal klar stellen, es sind beides sehr gute Karten! Die halt für unterschiedliche Anwendungsfälle gemacht sind. 970 für hohe Fps bei moderater Auflösung und die 290X für hohe Auflösung mit maxmaler Last.

Also für mein Anwendungsgebiet ist die ASUS GTX970 Strix eine gute Wahl gewesen, zudem agiert die Karte abartig leise!

Kurz noch meine GPU Vergangenheit, damit nicht jemand auf die Idee kommt, ich wäre voreingenommen.
(an ganz früher kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern ) GTX470 / GTX570 / HD7950 /R9 290X / GTX970


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2015)

Diese 15% mehr Takt (176MHz) bewirken leider nur 4% Mehrleistung bei der 970, skaliert also net so dolle das Ganze. 11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Die AMD Karten skalieren deutlich besser deswegen ist es nicht sonderlich wichtig die 15% mehr Takt anzuführen bzw kann es recht schnell irreführend sein. 
Die Aussage "gefühlt" wäre die 970 besser, ist leider nicht sonderlich hilfreich. Laut Tests sind die Karten ja so gut wie gleichauf im Schnitt, je nach Game natürlich mal die besser, mal die andere. 
Laut vielen Tests, nehmen die sich auch @ Full HD kaum was AMD Catalyst-Treiber 14.12 Omega mit VSR im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 30) - HT4U.net
Kann also deine Sichtweise, dass die eine für moderate Auflösung gemacht ist und die andere für hohe Auflösungen nicht wirklich teilen, die Karten sind gut in vielen Auflösungen.
Nur weil AMD jetzt @ höheren Auflösungen bissl besser abgeht, würde ich nicht zu dem Schluss kommen.


----------



## eupho (12. Februar 2015)

Guten morgen liebe leut 

ich komme mit folgendem problem zu euch:  meine Asus R9 290 dc2 oc schwankt im core clock und das geht bis auf die 880 und dann wieder auf 980 also sehr schwankend und die 1000mhz werden nicht erreicht, geschweige denn gehalten...
was ich schon alles versucht habe:

core clock etwas höher getaktet, aber dennoch fps schwankungen
neueste bis relativ ältere treiber
windoof neuaufgesetzt
power target im AB und CCC auf 10-50%
lüfterkurve angepasst / standard kein unterschied
temps sind auch ok so wie die des vrams beim spielen so zwischen 65 und 75
auslastung ist nicht wirklich da
ein anderes nt 530 und 650 kein unterschied
bios version sind anscheind auch schon die neusten drauf

also ich hab schon einiges durch und finde keine lösung

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## CSOger (12. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Laut vielen Tests, nehmen die sich auch @ Full HD kaum was AMD Catalyst-Treiber 14.12 Omega mit VSR im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 30) - HT4U.net



Interessanter Test.
Von 18 getesteten Games in Full HD liegt die 290X in 11 Games vor der 970.
So siehts in dem verlinkten Test aus mit dem neuen Omega Treiber.
(GTX 970 und Radeon 290X beide mit Referenztakt)
Allerdings hat ja auch Nvidia seit kurzem nen neuen Treiber gebracht der in einigen Games an der Performance was dreht.


@*eupho* 

Schau dir das mal an.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2015)

Jop schon gesehen, alles in allem sind und bleiben die Karten so gut wie gleichauf, wegen wenigen Prozentpunkten Unterschied, der eventuell enstehen kann, sollte man sich net verrückt machen.
5% Differenz bei zB 50 FPS sind nur 2.5 FPS Unterschied, je nach Game gibt es jedoch starke Unterschiede, da sollte man sich vorher schlau machen, aber im Schnitt sind se gleich.
eupho, um welches Game geht es, haste Vsync an? Wenn zB auf 60 FPS fixiert ist, dann taktet die Karte, wenn sie die 60 FPS auch mit weniger Takt erreichen kann net so hoch.


----------



## eupho (12. Februar 2015)

@CSOger

ja das hatte ich auch schon versucht aber dennoch habe ich das gefühl das es dennoch etwas schwankt

@ duvar

es handelt sich um BF4 und Dying light.. und vsync ist aus

EDIT: welchen Catalyst treiber würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## CSOger (12. Februar 2015)

Nix gegen dein Gefühl...
aberhaste mal nen Logfile mit GPU-Z gemacht?
Meiner Meinung nach spricht nix gegen den Omega 14.12.


----------



## eupho (12. Februar 2015)

nein hab ich noch nicht, kann ich ja mal machen

okay hab den jetzt auch gerade nochmal komplett neu drauf

EDIT:
also laut den log daten von Gpu-z hält er den 999 takt eigentlich fast immer außer jetzt mal für paar mili sekunden wo dieser dann kurz mal runter und wieder hoch geht, also denke ich ist doch alles in ordnung? getestet bei BF4


----------



## dan954 (12. Februar 2015)

Probier mal das Powertarget auf +50 und noch inoffizielles Overclocking ohne Powerplay, dann noch den Takt leicht anhaben (10 MHz reichen schon aus) bei mir wird er dann immer bombenfest gehalten.


----------



## eupho (12. Februar 2015)

also bei dying light ist das ja mal katastrophal... 898 und meist unter 1000mhz, naja ist eben auch schlecht programmiert ne... aber sonst in bf4 iser wie ne 1


danke dan, denke das werd ich einfach mal machen, doch auch wenn ich das mache merk ich manchmal wie es dennoch an fps dropped


----------



## dan954 (12. Februar 2015)

Dropt der Takt denn dann auch immer noch oder nur die Fps?


----------



## eupho (12. Februar 2015)

also bei 1010mhz oder 1050 etc bleibt er, halt nur fps


----------



## idontkn0w123 (12. Februar 2015)

Droppen jetzt nur die Frames oder der Takt (wo dann logischweise ebenfalls fps weniger werden) 

Vorletzte Woche hab ich ebenfalls mehrere Stunden mit Austausch von  netzteil usw verbracht, da der takt bei ca 700 hing. Es lag nicht am Netzteil, am Mainboad und auch nicht an der Karte... da war nicht tatsächlich meine Mehrfachsteckerleiste kaputt.. vleicht hast auch sowas...

Bei aktiviertem vsync hab ich auch manchmal schwankende Taktraten


----------



## eupho (12. Februar 2015)

wie deine steckerleiste voner steckdose?  
hab wie gesagt alles ausprobiert und das einzige was für mich jetzt nur noch infrage kommt also evtl. ist einfach ein neukauf udn dann aber ne 290 vapor.. aber ich werds mal überprüfen,danke


----------



## idontkn0w123 (12. Februar 2015)

Ja  hab sone steckerleiste mit netzschalter. Die war wohl kaputt. Es lief bis auf die Spiele alles normal. Nur hab kein Takt und keine hohen Fps mehr bekommen. Hab da wirklich lange rumgewerkelt und als ich dann die steckerleiste ausgetauscht habe,  lief alles wieder normal.


----------



## eupho (12. Februar 2015)

naja sowas ist jaauch ziehmlich ungewöhnlich


----------



## dan954 (12. Februar 2015)

Wenn jetzt nur noch die fps dropen aber nicht der Takt kanns eigentlich schon fast gar nicht an der Grafikkarte liegen sondern eher am Spiel.
Hast du das auch mal gemessen oder nur gefühlt?


----------



## eupho (12. Februar 2015)

soo steckerleiste is auch gut 
ähm also es wird sicher am spiel liegen denn sonst läuft alles tuti,  bei bf4 is das so das er immer von 999 auf 975 springt und dann wieder hoch aber denke das sollte normal sein oder?
naja mit gpuz hab ich ne log-file gemacht

also hab ich fast umsonst son riesen trara drum gemacht^^


----------



## derneuemann (12. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Diese 15% mehr Takt (176MHz) bewirken leider nur 4% Mehrleistung bei der 970, skaliert also net so dolle das Ganze. 11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
> Die AMD Karten skalieren deutlich besser deswegen ist es nicht sonderlich wichtig die 15% mehr Takt anzuführen bzw kann es recht schnell irreführend sein.
> Die Aussage "gefühlt" wäre die 970 besser, ist leider nicht sonderlich hilfreich. Laut Tests sind die Karten ja so gut wie gleichauf im Schnitt, je nach Game natürlich mal die besser, mal die andere.
> Laut vielen Tests, nehmen die sich auch @ Full HD kaum was AMD Catalyst-Treiber 14.12 Omega mit VSR im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 30) - HT4U.net
> ...




Tja, da haben wir es. 15% mehr Takt nur 4%, das passt ja schon eher anders herum!

Ich habe hier mit meiner 290X und der 970 getestet. Die 290X skalierte beschissen, weswegen ich vom OC wieder abstand genommen habe, bei der Karte.
Bei mir waren, in den Games die ich testen konnte ca 9% mehr Leistung bei 15% mehr Takt aus der 290X zu holen. Basis war ein I7 3820@4,515GHz!
Die 970 skaliert sogar besser, da waren 15% mehr Takt knapp 11% mehr Fps.
Das online Test nur als gesamt Schnitt betrachtet werden sollten, sollte klar sein, wenn man sich mal mehr als zwei betrachtet.
Die Ergebnisse liegen so weit auseinander, von Seite zu Seite.
Ich erwähne es nochmal, ich testete nur Games die ich habe und bin wirklich neutral (soviel sollte euch klar sein, nach dem Jahr hier in diesem Thread).
Zur Zeit ist für mich nur eines wichtig, BF4, Crysis 3, FC4, FC3, Metro, die laufen alle jetzt besser! 
Wer mir das nicht glauben will, ok kann ich mit leben.


----------



## CSOger (12. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich erwähne es nochmal, ich testete nur Games die ich habe und bin wirklich neutral (soviel sollte euch klar sein, nach dem Jahr hier in diesem Thread).
> Zur Zeit ist für mich nur eines wichtig, BF4, Crysis 3, FC4, FC3, Metro, die laufen alle jetzt besser!
> Wer mir das nicht glauben will, ok kann ich mit leben.



Zweifelt doch keiner an das du neutral bist.
Von den aufgezählten Games habe ich nur 2 (BF4,Crysis3) auf der Platte.
Und die laufen hier mit der Radeon besser.
Hatte bis vor kurzem auch ne 970er verbaut.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (12. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Tja, da haben wir es. 15% mehr Takt nur 4%, das passt ja schon eher anders herum!
> 
> Ich habe hier mit meiner 290X und der 970 getestet. Die 290X skalierte beschissen, weswegen ich vom OC wieder abstand genommen habe, bei der Karte.
> Bei mir waren, in den Games die ich testen konnte ca 9% mehr Leistung bei 15% mehr Takt aus der 290X zu holen. Basis war ein I7 3820@4,515GHz!
> Die 970 skaliert sogar besser, da waren 15% mehr Takt knapp 11% mehr Fps.



Naja meine 290 bringt bei 16% mehr Takt etwa 17% mehr Leistung...


----------



## Roundy (12. Februar 2015)

ich schreibs nochma hier rein, Hier könnt ihr sehr schön gucken wie ne 290 beim Graka limit und OC skaliert...
und das gar nich so schlecht...
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2015)

eupho schrieb:


> also bei dying light ist das ja mal katastrophal... 898 und meist unter 1000mhz, naja ist eben auch schlecht programmiert ne... aber sonst in bf4 iser wie ne 1
> 
> 
> danke dan, denke das werd ich einfach mal machen, doch auch wenn ich das mache merk ich manchmal wie es dennoch an fps dropped


Bei Dying Light liegt es an der schlechten CPU-Auslastung. Und AMD hat noch keinen "richtigen" Treiber bereitgestellt. 


derneuemann schrieb:


> Also, bei Full HD ( nur das kann ich wirklich beurteilen!) liegt die 970 schon deutlich vor meiner 290X (gefühlt). Aber die 970 läuft "out of the box" auch schon mit 1354MHz (+15% zu 1178MHz).
> BF4 z.B. fühlt viel direkter an!
> Gut in Auflösungen über FullHD wird halt der Speicher eng, aber bis ich von meiner Frau eine Erlaubnis für einen 4K Monitor bekomme  vergehen noch bestimmt zwei Jahre.
> 
> ...


Also ich nutze 2560x1080. Da waren beide fast gleichauf. Die GTX970 lief mit 1350MHz und die R9 290 mit 1000MHz. Ist sehr Spiel-abhängig. Bei FullHD kann ich es leider nicht beurteilen.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Februar 2015)

@Duvar

Weist etwas Genaueres zur R9 290 TRI-X  "New Edition" Karte?
Idle Lautstärke, udg.


----------



## derneuemann (12. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei Dying Light liegt es an der schlechten CPU-Auslastung. Und AMD hat noch keinen "richtigen" Treiber bereitgestellt.
> 
> Also ich nutze 2560x1080. Da waren beide fast gleichauf. Die GTX970 lief mit 1350MHz und die R9 290 mit 1000MHz. Ist sehr Spiel-abhängig. Bei FullHD kann ich es leider nicht beurteilen.



Bei allem über 1920x1080 hätte ich die Karte glaube ich zurück gegeben und eben in den sauren Apfel gebissen und den Aufpreis zur 980 bezahlt. Wobei die dann auch nur 500MB mehr Speicher gehabt hätte.

In welchen Spielen?
Kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen, nachdem bei mir die 290X mit 1090Mhz nicht einmal wirklich besser lief als die 970@Stock(1354MHz)


----------



## derneuemann (12. Februar 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Naja meine 290 bringt bei 16% mehr Takt etwa 17% mehr Leistung...



Wie soll das denn gehen?
Hätte ich man lieber nichts gesagt! Denn das bei allen anderen die 290(X) besser skalieren, als bei mir und 80% der Tests die ich damals im Netz finden konnte ist aus meiner Sicht nun doch fragwürdig.
Es gab noch keine GPU die trotz gleicher Übertaktung von Kern und Speicher, den Takt linear steigern konnte.

Letztlich bleibt es wie immer, immer das was man gerade hat ist am besten 
Ich hoffe wir können hier ganz schnell das Thema wieder vergessen und uns ausschließlich über die 290(X) unterhalten.


----------



## idontkn0w123 (12. Februar 2015)

Hab mal ein paar Spiele getestet mit 2 R9 290 mit 4K Auflösung, weitere folgen, auch Anfragen werde ich gern soweit es mir möglich ist testen.

wen es intressiert:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/376712-4k-spiele-benchmarks-2x-r9-290-a.html


Grüße


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Februar 2015)

Kann dies denn stimmen:
IDLE und Last Lautstärken zwischen  R9 290 HIS IXQ²  und R9 290 Tri-X OC

[M] HIS R9 290 iPower IceQ X2 OC 4GB GDDR5 Video Card Review
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC im Test


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> 
> Weist etwas Genaueres zur R9 290 TRI-X  "New Edition" Karte?
> Idle Lautstärke, udg.



Denke wird gleich bleiben, da die 2 abschaltbaren Lüfter der VaporX vorbehalten sind, die braucht ja auch ein Verkaufsargument.
Ich vermute, dass sich bei der neuen TriX kaum was ändern wird was die Spieleleistung angeht und von der Lautstärke her auch kaum was.
Die PCGH testet die Karte ja gerade bzw hat sie eventuell schon getestet, da am 05.02. die Rede davon war, dass eine Karte auf dem Weg in die Redaktion sei.
Bei Lautstärkevergleichen wäre es ratsam, sich auf einen Tester sich zu beschränken, da die Umstände in denen getestet werden immer anders sind.
Zum einen gibt es riesen Unterschiede bei der Gerätschaft, die zum Einsatz kommt, auch die Räumlichkeiten und der Testaufbau Allgemein ist sehr wichtig und sollte gleich sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Bei allem über 1920x1080 hätte ich die Karte glaube ich zurück gegeben und eben in den sauren Apfel gebissen und den Aufpreis zur 980 bezahlt. Wobei die dann auch nur 500MB mehr Speicher gehabt hätte.
> 
> In welchen Spielen?
> Kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen, nachdem bei mir die 290X mit 1090Mhz nicht einmal wirklich besser lief als die 970@Stock(1354MHz)


An eine GTX980 habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber die ist mir zu lasch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Spielen hat es sich um Battlefield 4, The Forest, DayZ, Dying Light, Crysis 3, Trainz Simulator 12, Assassins Creed: Unity, Dead Island, S.T.A.L.K.E.R..

Die jeweilige Farbe zeigt, welches Spiel auf welcher Karte besser leif bei mir. Wobei der Unterschied zwischen den Karten in Spielen, wo Nvidia dominiert geringer ist, als in den Spielen, wo AMD vorn ist. Trotzdem macht man mit beiden Karten nix verkehrt.


----------



## Rolk (13. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen?



Im "Tuning: Radeon R9 290(X)" Artikel in einer älteren PCGH print sehen die Ergebnisse auch nicht viel anderst aus. Mal exemplarisch die max. Tuning Ergebnisse der R9 290, gemessen unter Crysis 3:

1150/3250 MHz (+21%/30%) = +19% mehr FPS

Also höherer GPU Takt resultiert fast 1:1 in mehr Leistung. Nur der RAM Takt muss höher gefahren werden.


----------



## criss vaughn (13. Februar 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Im "Tuning: Radeon R9 290(X)" Artikel in einer älteren PCGH print sehen die Ergebnisse auch nicht viel anderst aus. Mal exemplarisch die max. Tuning Ergebnisse der R9 290, gemessen unter Crysis 3:
> 
> 1150/3250 MHz (+21%/30%) = +19% mehr FPS
> 
> Also höherer GPU Takt resultiert fast 1:1 in mehr Leistung. Nur der RAM Takt muss höher gefahren werden.



Zumal eine Erhöhung des GDDR5-Taktes massiv die Min.FPS in Auflösungen über 1080p anheben kann (TW2 bspw.) - und das ohne dass der Speicher voll laufen muss


----------



## derneuemann (13. Februar 2015)

Habe die Ausgabe auch zu hause,  da skaliert eher schlecht im Vergleich zu anderen Karten!


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Februar 2015)

Video, bzw. Unboxing der HIS Radeon R9 290 iPower IceQ X2 OC, 4GB GDDR5
Gar 2x 8 PIN wie bereits erwähnt.
Leise Lüfter aber geringes OC von Haus aus, gerade mal 20 Mhz mehr.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u8rZg1mElY


----------



## Schauderwelz (13. Februar 2015)

So die VaporX läuft.
im stresstest hat sie die 78 Grad bei geschlossenen Gehäuse erreicht nach 30 Minuten. Von der Lautstärke ist sie in etwa so wie meine alte Asus GTX660Ti Direct CUII, im idle sogar noch leiser


das einzige was mir Sorge bereitet ist das sie 3 Lüfter ihre Hitze direkt zum CPU Kühler pusten. Das Seitenblick vom Gehäuse wird auch handwarm. Schätze so 50 Grad.


----------



## dan954 (13. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich mir die Lautstärke in den Tests hier und hier anschaue, scheint die alles andere als leise zu sein.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Februar 2015)

Dies sollte noch dies Version mit den anfänglichen 2x 86mm Lüftern sein
Spannungswandler VRM 1 so gut wie bei keiner anderen Karte da die Luft wohl nach Außen befördert wird  ---->   (Lamellen Richtung Slotblende)

Die Version mit den 2x 89mm Lüftern SOLLTE nochmals um Einiges Besser sein!


----------



## Schauderwelz (13. Februar 2015)

Im Idle scheint sie sich bei 45 Grad einzupendeln was ja auch Laut test bestätigt wird (Single Fan Betrieb). 
Im Game wie FarCry4 bei 70 Grad


Spulenfiepen bzw Quitschen schon bei 60 FPS


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Februar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dies sollte noch dies Version mit den anfänglichen 2x 86mm Lüftern sein
> Spannungswandler VRM 1 so gut wie bei keiner anderen Karte da die Luft wohl nach Außen befördert wird  ---->   (Lamellen Richtung Slotblende)
> 
> Die Version mit den 2x 89mm Lüftern SOLLTE nochmals um Einiges Besser sein!


Trotzdem unterliegt sie den 3-Fan Modellen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Trotzdem unterliegt sie den 3-Fan Modellen.


Er lernt es nie [emoji16]


----------



## Rolk (14. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Habe die Ausgabe auch zu hause,  da skaliert eher schlecht im Vergleich zu anderen Karten!



Wenn wir von der selben Ausgabe sprechen nur bei den Messungen wo der Standart-RAM Takt nicht angefasst wurde. Ein Problem das die neueren Nvidiakarten noch stärker betrifft.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Er lernt es nie [emoji16]


Das wird auch nix mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Februar 2015)

Also ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der VaporX nicht....nach 4 Stunden FarCry4 hatte die Karte 82 Grad! 
War sehr laut trotz 52% Lüfterauslastung.

und Spulenfiepen ist hörbar bei limitierten 60FPS.... Je mehr desto lauter

nach dem zokken taktete sie zwar wieder im idle kam aber nicht mehr auf unter 55 Grad im idle....das hatte meine 660Ti im Last betrieb

zudem wird die heiße Luft noch in Richtung Noctua U12P gedrückt woraus resultiert das mein 2600K sich auf 71 Grad aufheizte im lastbetrieb, normalerweise waren 65Grad im Prime Maximum bei 4,5 GHz


habe jetzt ein wenig Angst vor den folgekosten die entstehen werden wenn ich die Karte behalte....andere 290 Modelle werden wohl kaum besser sein.


von der Leistung her bin ich aber begeistert aber das schafft auch eine andere mich zu begeistern die nicht so heiß wird.


----------



## Icedaft (14. Februar 2015)

Pack einen Morpheus, einen Peter oder einen MK-2 mit 2 NB drauf und Ruhe ist.


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Februar 2015)

Nope, basteln und Garantie verlieren ist nicht drin, für die 50-70€ mehr kosten zu den 320€ der VaporX ist schon eine sehr gute GTX970 drin.

finde ich echt schade, hätte gern wieder eine AMD gehabt und warten kann ich nicht da ich Just in diesen Moment eine neue GPU benötige


----------



## Roundy (14. Februar 2015)

wie schauts denn in deinem case aus, mach da mal bitte nen foto 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Also ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der VaporX nicht....nach 4 Stunden FarCry4 hatte die Karte 82 Grad!
> War sehr laut trotz 52% Lüfterauslastung.
> 
> und Spulenfiepen ist hörbar bei limitierten 60FPS.... Je mehr desto lauter
> ...


Wakü 


Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Nope, basteln und Garantie verlieren ist nicht drin, für die 50-70€ mehr kosten zu den 320€ der VaporX ist schon eine sehr gute GTX970 drin.
> 
> finde ich echt schade, hätte gern wieder eine AMD gehabt und warten kann ich nicht da ich Just in diesen Moment eine neue GPU benötige


Bei Sapphire verlierst du die Garantie nicht. Solange zur RMA der originale Kühler drauf ist und du beim Umbau nix kaputt gemacht hast, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2015)

Denke auch das was im Gehäuse nicht stimmt bzw vermute ich dies.
Die Temps sind für eine VaporX nicht OK, vor allem nicht bei der Lüfterspeed.
Würde bei der Vapor X keinen Nachrüstkühler verbauen, du hast schon den Premium Aufpreis unter anderem für den VaporX Kühler geblecht und der Kühler ist fantastisch.
Fotos vom Gehäuseinneren wären sehr aufschlussreich, desweiteren welche Lüfter verbaut sind und @ wv Speed die laufen, übers Kabelmanagement etc pp muss auch mal drüber geschaut werden.
Falls dahingehend alles Tip Top ist, ist die Karte defekt bzw stimmt was mit dem Kühler nicht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Februar 2015)

Ich habe das CoolerMaster CM690 (erste version) mit festen Festplattenkäfig.
die Vapor X ist aufgrund der Länge 0,5mm vom Festplattenkäfig entfernt.

der luftfluss durch den Festplattenkäfig ist nicht gegeben da nur kleine Löcher die Luft durch lassen.

meine 660Ti saugt sich die Frischluft woanders her weil sie nicht so lang ist.


aber extra ein neues Gehäuse will ich auch nicht, sind ja wieder 100€ mehr zudem aktuelle günstige sehr hässlich sind 
ein neues Gehäuse wird erst gekauft wenn ich Ende 2015 auf Skylake aufrüste


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Februar 2015)

Scheda Video Ati His R9 290 iPower IceQ X2 OC 4GB 2xDVI/HDMI/DP DDR5 [H290QMC4GD] - BPM Power

Mein, Gott Karte passt nicht ins Case mit einem zusätzlichen 25mm Lüfter seitlich.
Karte passt in der Länge, jedoch eben nicht in der Breite des Gehäuses da dort seitlich der 25mm Lüfter hängt...

Oder diesen seitlichen Lüfter auslassen und mit den  beiden zwei montierten  Abgebildeten Lüftern bis zum Gehäuse-Wechsel leben.
Ausreichend ?

Hier das Case bis ich Mitte Ende Mai ein Neues kaufe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jene Karte passen auf Auge genau  (noch bis auf den mm genau) ins Gehäuse...
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC (New Edition), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


Passen würde echt nur diese Karten:  r9 290 Vapor-X und die Tri-X  "New Edition"

Ebenso scheint die CLUB 3D RoyalAce zu breit.


----------



## Icedaft (14. Februar 2015)

Dann wird den Käfig raus. 2 Platten kannst Du auch im 5 1/4" Schacht unterbringen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Februar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann wird den Käfig raus. 2 Platten kannst Du auch im 5 1/4" Schacht unterbringen.




Geht nicht, da fest verschweisst


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (14. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Also ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der VaporX nicht....nach 4 Stunden FarCry4 hatte die Karte 82 Grad!



Ist schon heftig, meine wird nicht über 60 Grad heiß. Hast du die Übertaktet?.


----------



## DARPA (14. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Geht nicht, da fest verschweisst



Dein Problem ist der um 90° gedrehte Festplattenkäfig.
Mein Case hat einen ähnlichen Aufbau, nur ist der Festplattenkäfig nach vorne und hinten offen (old school style). Coretemp max. 72 °C

Teste mal mit einem seitlichen Lüfter als Intake. So dass die Karte Luft bekommt.


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Februar 2015)

xiiMaRcLeoN schrieb:


> Ist schon heftig, meine wird nicht über 60 Grad heiß. Hast du die Übertaktet?.




Nein die VaporX läuft standart, es ist aber das OC Modell.

@DARPA: bekomme kein seitlichen Lüfter rein, kein Platz da das Teil zu groß ist


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Februar 2015)

So habe jetzt die R9 290 VTX3D von meiner Freundinn drin und muss sagen das ich sie besser als die VaporX finde unter Last ist sie 3 Grad wärmer (85 Grad) und genauso Laut. Im idle angenehm leise aber mit 36 Grad anstatt 44 grad 
und das wichtigste ist das der CPU nicht von der heißen Luft aufgewärmt wird. Der CPU hat nach einer Stunde Dauerbetrieb auf volllast gerade mal 44 Grad anstatt 72 Grad wie mit der VaporX


----------



## BertB (14. Februar 2015)

ist aber komisch,
muss schon irgendwie an der geometrie im gehäuse liegen,

abwärme hauen die ja wohl beide etwa gleich raus,
und beide ins gehäuse

geht der lufstrom vob deinem cpu kühler denn von vorne nach hinten, oder unten nach oben?

das hatte ich lange auf meinem amd system, weil der nur so rum einbaubar war,
kam blöd,

jetzt hab ich ne aio wakü,
ist laut, aber stark, 
und saugt die kartenluft nicht/kaum an


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Februar 2015)

Der CPU Tower Kühler (Noctua U12P) Pustet nach hinten wo die warme luft auch gleich hinten abgesaugt wird.

Aber aufgefallen ist mir an beiden Karten das der VaporX Kühler breiter ist und an den Seiten gut Luft nach oben geblasen wird, bei der VTX3D die Schmaler ist ist kaum ein Luftzug nach oben zu bemerken.
Ich denke das Schutzblech der VTX3d verhindert das Pusten zum CPU, bei der VaporX ist es nähmlich offen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Februar 2015)

Das ist mehr als verwunderlich, das das bessere Modell in deinem Case schlechter abschneidet als die VTX3D.

Wie gesagt mach mal ein Bild deines Aufbaus und der Lüfterposition, die zur GPU/CPU kommt.


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Februar 2015)

Aber zu laut sind sie beide unter Last wobei die VaporX bei 52% in der Lüfter Auslastung FAST so laut ist wie die VTX3D bei 100% lüftergeschwindigkeit.

verwunderlich ist auch das die VTX bei FarCry4 rund 300MB weniger VRAM benötigt als die VaporX trotz gleicher FPS


----------



## kleineomaa (14. Februar 2015)

Kurze Frage : r920 mit kryographics gekuühlt und vrm 1 unter last bis auf 80° . GPU und vrm 2 haben nie mehr als 50°unter last selbst bei 25 ° Zimmertemperatur ^^  mache ich was falsch oder ist das normal ?)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2015)

kleineomaa schrieb:


> Kurze Frage : r920 mit kryographics gekuühlt und vrm 1 unter last bis auf 80° . GPU und vrm 2 haben nie mehr als 50°unter last selbst bei 25 ° Zimmertemperatur ^^  mache ich was falsch oder ist das normal ?)


Wie viel Radiatorenfläche und welche Lüfter bei welcher Drehzahl?

Und Bild vom PC bitte. Ist zu viel.


----------



## Roundy (14. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Aber zu laut sind sie beide unter Last wobei die VaporX bei 52% in der Lüfter Auslastung FAST so laut ist wie die VTX3D bei 100% lüftergeschwindigkeit.
> 
> verwunderlich ist auch das die VTX bei FarCry4 rund 300MB weniger VRAM benötigt als die VaporX trotz gleicher FPS



mach uns doch bitte mal ein bild von deinem Gehäuseinnenleben...
die Vapor sollte deutlich besser dabei sein, frag mal EVGA, dem seine dreht nicht über 35% wenn ichs richtig weiß...
Gruß


----------



## kleineomaa (14. Februar 2015)

360 mm  45mm dick NB loop von noiseblocker bei 1300 RPM , radiator hängt an einem phobia radiator stand. Alles außerhalb des PCs . Gehäuse ist ein antec 1200


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2015)

OK da stimmt was nicht. Komme mit einem 360er und einem 240er mit eloops b12-2 @5v auf maximal 60°C

Ein 360er allein ist schon knapp. Sind die schrauben fest am kühlblock?


----------



## Captn (14. Februar 2015)

Ich hab jetzt 3mal den Heaven durchlaufen lassen, zweimal im Auslieferungszustand, einmal mit 1140/1550 @ +50mV.
Meine VaporX kommt in den ersten beiden Loops auf höchstens 74 Grad, im letzten auf 77 aber nur peakmäßig. 

Und ich habe auch net viel Platz .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Februar 2015)

@CaptainStuhlgang toller Name nebenbei  Welches Gehäuse verwendest du? Sieht nach einem Fractal oder Phanteks Gehäuse aus. Wird die normale Vapor-X genutzt? Meine ist im 3D Modus auf 1100/1440 +5mV eingestellt und kommt nicht an die 75°C Grenze heran.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Februar 2015)

HIS Radeon R9 290 iPower IceQ X2 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290QMC4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Hier sieht man deutlich den Unterschied des Verlaufs der Kühlrippen im Gegensatz zur Vapor-X 
Jene wird nach hinten zum Slotblech geleitet,-  hingegen die erwärmte Luft der Vapor-X nach oben/ unten gedrückt, also Richtung CPU Kühler.
Zudem schaut euch die Anzahl an Rippen der HIS an, sind über 50 an der Zahl, hingegen bei der VTX  / Turboduo nur knapp 40.
Dies soll wohl auch den Unterschied ausmachen, vor Allem die Temperaturen der VRM 1 und 2 sind Top bei der HIS R9 290-er Karte.


----------



## Captn (14. Februar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> @CaptainStuhlgang toller Name nebenbei  Welches Gehäuse verwendest du? Sieht nach einem Fractal oder Phanteks Gehäuse aus. Wird die normale Vapor-X genutzt? Meine ist im 3D Modus auf 1100/1440 +5mV eingestellt und kommt nicht an die 75°C Grenze heran.


Das Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake MSi Commander. War mal weiß, habs dann aber von innen Mattschwarz und von außen in einem, ich sag mal ironmanfarbigen (eine sehr passende Bezeichnung, die nicht von mir kommt) Rot lackiert.
Ist mittlerweile leider definitiv zu klein.

Die Karte läuft normal wie EVGA's @ 980/1250 @ -44mV, Standard ist 1040/1400 @ +25mV.
Ab und zu leg ich dann halt die 1140/1550 @ +50mV an.
Dabei hab ich auch die selbe Lüfterkurve wie EVGA, weil mein ASIC ungefähr der selbe ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> HIS Radeon R9 290 iPower IceQ X2 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290QMC4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> Hier sieht man deutlich den Unterschied des Verlaufs der Kühlrippen im Gegensatz zur Vapor-X
> Jene wird nach hinten zum Slotblech geleitet,-  hingegen die erwärmte  Luft der Vapor-X nach oben/ unten gedrückt, also Richtung CPU Kühler.
> ...


Kauf sie doch einfach. Die meisten schwören halt auf 3-Fan Karten....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Februar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake MSi Commander. War mal weiß, habs dann aber von innen Mattschwarz und von außen in einem, ich sag mal ironmanfarbigen (eine sehr passende Bezeichnung, die nicht von mir kommt) Rot lackiert.
> Ist mittlerweile leider definitiv zu klein.
> 
> Die Karte läuft normal wie EVGA's @ 980/1250 @ -44mV, Standard ist 1040/1400 @ +25mV.
> ...


Ich habe meine auf den Refernztakt gelegt und die mV auf -40 gesetzt. Die Lüfterkurve habe ich noch nicht angepasst, aber im IDLE alle drei auf 15% Lüfterumdrehung zu erzwingen, finde ich besser als einen einzelnen Lüfter auf 20/25% laufen zu lassen. Unter Last kann ich sie auch noch anpassen bin aber mit der Wekseinstellung noch zufrieden. 

Btw. wo kann ich den Asic Wert rauslesen?


----------



## Captn (14. Februar 2015)

Mit GPU-Z kannst du den auslesen


----------



## Roundy (14. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kauf sie doch einfach. Die meisten schwören halt auf 3-Fan Karten....



Nein bevor der sich kein neues case gegönnt hat bekommt der hier gar nichts genemigt...
ATIR290 i hope you get it 
Gruß


----------



## Captn (14. Februar 2015)

Das ist aber grobe Diskriminierung


----------



## kleineomaa (14. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> OK da stimmt was nicht. Komme mit einem 360er und einem 240er mit eloops b12-2 @5v auf maximal 60°C
> 
> Ein 360er allein ist schon knapp. Sind die schrauben fest am kühlblock?


Ist ja nur die graka gekühlt. Die schrauben sind eig auch ordentlich fest.. Ich bin ein bisschen verwirrt. Der restliche teil scheint ja ordentlich gekühlt zu werden


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Februar 2015)

So hier ist der Aufbau von meinem CoolerMaster CM690 (erste version)

gefallen en würde mir das Silent Base 800 von BeQuiet aber 115€ extra...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Februar 2015)

Weshalb nicht ein R5?


----------



## BertB (14. Februar 2015)

kann mir vorstellen, dass der luftstrom von der grafikkarte her wegen der soundkarte nicht links vom cpu kühler durch kann, sondern rechts rum auf dem bild und dann hoch, voll durch den cpu kühler muss,

würde die soundkarte mal unten hin bauen

grad in den untersten langen pcie slot


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Februar 2015)

Ja gefällt mir auch was ist der Unterschied zwischen R4 und R5?
und Du/Ihr meint das die VaporX leiser wird und die CPU nicht mehr aufheizt?

merkt man die Dämmung extrem?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich habe in meinem Case nie die 80°C erreicht, höchstens 75°C mit Furmark und Cinebench R11.5. Auch ist die Lautstärke erträglich mit 0,4sone im IDLE und Last 2,0sone.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja gefällt mir auch was ist der Unterschied zwischen R4 und R5?
> und Du/Ihr meint das die VaporX leiser wird und die CPU nicht mehr aufheizt?
> 
> merkt man die Dämmung extrem?


Lass mal dein Gehäuse offen....wie sind deine temps dann?

Wieviel Spannung liegt an?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Nein bevor der sich kein neues case gegönnt hat bekommt der hier gar nichts genemigt...
> ATIR290 i hope you get it
> Gruß


Langsam tut's echt weh. 


kleineomaa schrieb:


> Ist ja nur die graka gekühlt. Die schrauben sind eig auch ordentlich fest.. Ich bin ein bisschen verwirrt. Der restliche teil scheint ja ordentlich gekühlt zu werden


Ist das Wärmeleitpad richtig drauf? Vielleicht auch zu fest angezogen. Kühler verstopft?


----------



## Viorze (14. Februar 2015)

Habe grade schon einen eigenen Thread eröffnet aber hier nochmal

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen durchgehende kleine Pixelfehler gehabt, kleine pixelkörner die sehr gestört haben. Jedoch ist es seit heute so, dass der PC hochfährt und wenn er im Willkommensbildschirm ist starke Pixelfehler erscheinen und das Booten nicht möglich machen D. H ich stecke im Boot screen fest und kann den PC nur ausschalten. Dieses Problem hatte ich schonmal und ich musste die Graka deswegen auch eintauschen lassen. Woran kann das Problem liegen und kann ich das Problem beheben? Habe noch ein Bild von dem Pixelfehler Imgur


----------



## BertB (14. Februar 2015)

schätze, dass der speicher der karte hinüber ist

die zweite mit dem selben problem ist verdächtig,
vielleicht reißt ne andere komponente die dinger in den tod,

netzteil?


----------



## Viorze (14. Februar 2015)

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 
wie gesagt habe sie vor einem halben jahr schonmal zurückgeschickt (hardwareversand) weiß nicht wie das ganze mit der garantie aussieht mitlerweile (gekauft dezember 2013)


----------



## BertB (14. Februar 2015)

vielleicht ists auch wieder die selbe, die zurückkam?

das netzteil sollte völlig ok sein


----------



## Viorze (14. Februar 2015)

müsste alles stimmig sein, habe die Komponenten hier zusammenfügen lassen.
Das könnte natürlich auch sein, die Graka hat nach der Einsendung wenigstens ein halbes jahr überlebt bis jetzt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Also ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der VaporX nicht....nach 4 Stunden FarCry4 hatte die Karte 82 Grad!
> War sehr laut trotz 52% Lüfterauslastung.
> 
> und Spulenfiepen ist hörbar bei limitierten 60FPS.... Je mehr desto lauter
> ...


Hier mal ein gutes günstiges GH [emoji106] 


Fractal Design ARC MIDI R2 mit Window - Black | Gehäuse | Cases - Hardware - PSU | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Februar 2015)

Danke aber da würde ich lieber das Define R5 nehmen. Oder eben das BeQuiet SIlent Base 800 was aber sehr gross scheint.

Habe jetzt Furmark nochmal gestartet bei offener Tür und verbauter VaporX und der Afterburner Zeigt nach 15 Minuten Max 74 Grad (Schwankt zwischen 73 und 74 Grad) an und es scheint nicht weiter zu steigen. Lüftergeschwindigkeit liegt bei 42%

Aber es ist ja nicht gesagt das es im Geschlossenem Define R5 genauso ist oder etwa doch?


----------



## S754 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich würde eindeutig das R5 nehmen. Ich finde, dass bei dem Preis von 110€ beim Silent Base zu viel Plastik vorhanden ist und die Stärke des Materials nicht gerade den Preis gerechtfertigt. Außerdem kostet das R5 10€ weniger und wirkt um einiges durchdachter.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Februar 2015)

Oder für nochmal 40€ weniger ein Nanoxia DS3.


----------



## Icedaft (14. Februar 2015)

Besser, da die Luft besser umgewälzt wird.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Danke aber da würde ich lieber das Define R5 nehmen. Oder eben das BeQuiet SIlent Base 800 was aber sehr gross scheint.
> 
> Habe jetzt Furmark nochmal gestartet bei offener Tür und verbauter VaporX und der Afterburner Zeigt nach 15 Minuten Max 74 Grad (Schwankt zwischen 73 und 74 Grad) an und es scheint nicht weiter zu steigen. Lüftergeschwindigkeit liegt bei 42%
> 
> Aber es ist ja nicht gesagt das es im Geschlossenem Define R5 genauso ist oder etwa doch?


Das sind nun die temps die normal sind... Also ich hätte @stock glaube ich Max 75 bei Max 45%


----------



## dan954 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich würde auch eher das R5 nehmen als das Silent Base. Habe mit meiner PCS+ im R4 auch absolut keine Temperatur Probleme und Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist nie über 40%.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Februar 2015)

Liegt auch teilweise an deinem Case und der Aerodynamik die die Luft durch das Gehäuse macht. Wenn diese blockiert werden z.B durch Kabelstränge der GPU und co. und den HDD kann das einen starken Unterschied machen. 

Ich werde wenn ich zurück bin, einen ausführlichen Tests mit meinem R5 und der Sapphire Vapor-X machen. Auch schaue ich wo die Temperaturen mit zwei/drei und vier Lüftern und ihrer jeweiligen Position am besten gewählt ist. (Vorne rein, hinten raus und einen reinblassend zur Kühlung der GPU. Die Erhöhung des Luftstromes folgt dann zur CPU und fliesst am Rear raus etc.)


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Februar 2015)

Was haltet Ihr von CoolerMaster?

Cooler Master Silencio 652S, schallgedÃ¤mmt (SIL-652-KKN2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Silent Base ist mir auch etwas zu Hoch von den Maßen her.


@Patrick.C: welche Temps hast Du im Idle?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von CoolerMaster?
> 
> Cooler Master Silencio 652S, schallgedÃ¤mmt (SIL-652-KKN2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


Naja[emoji12]


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Februar 2015)

Sehe ich das Richtig das die SSDs hinter dem Mainboard Platz finden bei dem Define R5?
Das macht die sache wieder interissanter


----------



## dan954 (15. Februar 2015)

Ja das tuen sie und im Gegensatz zum R4 ist das beim R5 auch vernünftig gelöst. sodass man nicht das ganze Mainboard abschrauben muss um eine SSD zu montieren.


----------



## Duvar (15. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Oder für nochmal 40€ weniger ein Nanoxia DS3.



Beim Nanoxia nerven die HDD Käfige in der Front, die kann man leider nicht alle abbauen und der Airflow leidet definitiv darunter.
Die Türen sind bei mir extrem schwer zu öffnen, weiß nicht ob ich ein Sonntagsmodell erwischt habe, aber bin nicht 100% begeistert, dennoch ist es für den aufgerufenen Preis gut.
Diese Option wäre auch gut mMn https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a909ccd90b9513823038fcfac944b281d0776dd13e


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Februar 2015)

Ich denke wen würde ich das Define R5 nehmen, da gefällt das Layout am besten und das man alles entfernen kann innen


----------



## NuVirus (15. Februar 2015)

In der aktuellen PCGH ist übrigens ein Nanoxia das R5 und das Silent Base getestet.

Ich hab bei meinem großen R4 die Festplattenkäfige vorne ausgebaut und einen davon sozusagen vor das Netzteil gesetzt so hab ich die ganze Front jetzt frei aber ideal ist ein gedämmtes Gehäuse ja nie von den Temperaturen her.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

Ist so, aber die Temperaturen halten sich in Grenzen.  Die Komponenten Auswahl ist in meinen Augen aber wichtiger.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Februar 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem großen R4 die Festplattenkäfige vorne ausgebaut und einen davon sozusagen vor das Netzteil gesetzt so hab ich die ganze Front jetzt frei aber ideal ist ein gedämmtes Gehäuse ja nie von den Temperaturen her.



ja eben, deswegen habe ich etwas Zweifel das es sich drastisch bessern wird bei geschlossenem Gehäuse...


mal was OT: warum haben viele den Xeon E3 1231 v3? Nur weil er billiger ist als ein i7? Oder hat es nen anderen Hintergrund? Antwort auch gern per PN


----------



## NuVirus (15. Februar 2015)

Gibt trotzdem größere Unterschiede bei den Gehäusen.
Ich hab auch vor mir ne R9 390(X) oder wie die auch immer heißen wird zu kaufen.

Der Xeon ist eigl auch ein i7 nur neidriger getaktet und man muss weniger für das Mainboard ausgeben.


Wie laut hört ihr unter Last eigl die Sapphire Tri-X bzw Vapor 290 aus dem Gehäuse raus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> ja eben, deswegen habe ich etwas Zweifel das es sich drastisch bessern wird bei geschlossenem Gehäuse...


Es geht. Habe ein R4 PCGH ohne Festplattenkäfige ausgestattet und in die Front sie wie Hinten Noiseblocker PK-2 verbaut. Die laufen bei 7V angenehm leise und es kommt mehr als genug Luft ins Gehäuse. 


Schauderwelz schrieb:


> mal was OT: warum haben viele den Xeon E3 1231 v3? Nur weil er billiger ist als ein i7? Oder hat es nen anderen Hintergrund? Antwort auch gern per PN


Weil er günstiger ist. Und da viele nicht übertakten wollen, eignet er sich besser.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Februar 2015)

Hmm also im Moment habe ich meine 660ti im furmark laufen. 68 Grad mit offenen Gehäuse und 71 Grad geschlossen. Nach einer Stunde dauertest.

das ist es was mich auch zweifeln lässt das es sich mit nem neuem Gehäuse verbessert...klar das neue würde aufgeräumter und hübscher aber wollte eigentlich noch warten und alles mit Skylake erneuern außer eben jetzt die GpU.

ich hätte jetzt auch gedacht das der Xeon irgendwelche Extras hätte und oder besser zum Arbeiten geeignet wäre aufgrund von erweiterten befehlssätzen oder was dergleichen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

Ist er auch, hat aber für Gamer keine Relevanz.


----------



## S754 (15. Februar 2015)

Hab ein Temperaturproblemchen mit meiner 290X....was meint ihr bringts mehr? Liquid Ultra oder Gelid Extreme? Momentan hab ich die Paste von Noctua drauf. Bei Liquid Ultra müsste ich halt zuerst noch die SMDs auf der GPU mit Klarlack isolieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

Der Xeon ist für die Arbeit ideal,  zum Spielen stagniert seit Jahren die CPU. Deshalb kommt man mit einem Xeon der wie ein i7 ist günstiger weg. Meiner wird mit Martins Hilfe auf 3.8/9Ghz gepusht, wenn es von Relevanz sein muss. 

Und zum Gehäuse ja ein guter Air optimierter Luftstrom gibt der innen Hardware kühlere Temps, die sich positiv auf den Takt der CPU/GPU und die Lebensdauer auswirkt. 

@NuVirus die Vapor-X hörst du im IDLE nicht das kann ich dir garantieren,  ausser du stellst im Raum alles ab und gehst mit dem Ohr ran. Unter Last ist ein Rauschen zu hören welcher aber locker per LS/KH überhört wird. Btw. auch ist witzig das wir die gleiche GPU hatten (Zotac EE!)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> ja eben, deswegen habe ich etwas Zweifel das es sich drastisch bessern wird bei geschlossenem Gehäuse...
> 
> 
> mal was OT: warum haben viele den Xeon E3 1231 v3? Nur weil er billiger ist als ein i7? Oder hat es nen anderen Hintergrund? Antwort auch gern per PN


Xeon ist ein i7 nur halt ohne igpu und nicht taktbar. Max boost von zwei Kernen 3,8ghz. Was natürlich locker reicht


----------



## Captn (15. Februar 2015)

Meiner kann halt mit etwas nachhelfen auch 3.9GHz, was auch nur fürs Auge ist . Die 3.7 Turbo auf allen Kernen reichen da auch ^^.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Xeon ist ein i7 nur halt ohne igpu und nicht taktbar. Max boost von zwei Kernen 3,8ghz. Was natürlich locker reicht



Edit: Bios Mod von jzelectronics und Multi einstellen. Dann hast du auf allen Kernen 3.8Ghz+-


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

BCLK ist bei H97 nicht änderbar. Was soll 36/7/8 darstellen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

Den Wert des BCLK beim Xeon ist bis auf 38 einstellbar. Die Slash sind da, da ich zu faul war die Nummer auszuschreiben.

Das BioS von jz erlaubt dies,  aber ich rate es nach unseren PNs eher ab. Ist mehr gebastelt als eine sinnvolle Option. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

Nein, BCLK = Baseclock. Du meinst den Multi. 

Siehe z. B. das Sysprofile von CaptainStuhlgang. Multi 37 und Baseclock 105 = 3.9 GHz.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Nein, BCLK = Baseclock. Du meinst den Multi. [emoji14]
> 
> Siehe z. B. das Sysprofile von CaptainStuhlgang. Multi 37 und Baseclock 105 = 3.9 GHz.


Wie gesagt Halbwissen ist gefährlich


----------



## S754 (15. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte, das sei der 290X Laber Thread? Ab und zu kommt mir schon vor, dass hier stark OT diskutiert wird.

BTW: Flüssigmetall hat mir jetzt 10-12°C bessere Temperaturen gebracht o.O
Ich glaub, ich verwend ab jetzt nur noch das Zeug


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

@S754 naja wenn jemand eine Frage hat, wird die auch beantwortet. 

Flüssigmetal? Wo verwendest du denn dies bitte?


----------



## ebastler (15. Februar 2015)

Meine Lüfteekurve momentan wird nicht vom Chip bestimmt sondern vom VRM1...
Phobya XT Pad zwischen VRMs und Kühler, Phobya Pad zwischen PCB und Backplate beim VRM...


----------



## S754 (15. Februar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> @S754 naja wenn jemand eine Frage hat, wird die auch beantwortet.
> 
> Flüssigmetal? Wo verwendest du denn dies bitte?



Zwischen GPU und Kühler, wo denn sonst?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

Bin halt noch neu, deshalb habe ich auch nachgefragt.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Februar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> @NuVirus die Vapor-X hörst du im IDLE nicht das kann ich dir garantieren,  ausser du stellst im Raum alles ab und gehst mit dem Ohr ran. Unter Last ist ein Rauschen zu hören welcher aber locker per LS/KH überhört wird. Btw. auch ist witzig das wir die gleiche GPU hatten (Zotac EE!)



ich konnte die VaporX sehr gut wahrnehmen unterlast mit Kopfhörern (Sennheiser Pc360), kann aber auch am offenem KH-Design gelegen haben

Die VTX3D geht aber definitiv zurück, meine Freundinn meinte schon OH GOTT eventuell wird es dann doch eine 280X OC, nur welche?


----------



## NuVirus (15. Februar 2015)

Welches Budget hattest du denn?

Die 280X findet ich atm etwas teurer - meiner Meinung nach entweder R9 290 oder 280 - recht günstig und gut HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ XÂ² OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QMC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Welches Budget hattest du denn?
> 
> Die 280X findet ich atm etwas teurer - meiner Meinung nach entweder R9 290 oder 280 - recht günstig und gut HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ XÂ² OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QMC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Auf was beziehst du dich? Denn jetzigen Kauf der Vapor-X mit welchem Budget oder zur EE! damals? 

Auch sehe ich das du auf eine Übergangslösung gehst, richtig? Da wäre eine HD 7xxx doch ideal, geringer Anschaffungspreis und tiefer Wertverlust.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Februar 2015)

Das Problem ist eher der Platz, sie hat jetzt eine Sapphire HD6850 und die passt gerade so. Die VTX3D war 5mm zu lang.


----------



## NuVirus (15. Februar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Auf was beziehst du dich? Denn jetzigen Kauf der Vapor-X mit welchem Budget oder zur EE! damals?
> 
> Auch sehe ich das du auf eine Übergangslösung gehst, richtig? Da wäre eine HD 7xxx doch ideal, geringer Anschaffungspreis und tiefer Wertverlust.



Ich meinte Schauderwelz damit, ich selbst bleibe erstmal bei meiner GTX 670 bis neue AMD und Nvidia Karten kommen die deutlich schneller sind als meine 670 die noch recht flott ist durch hohen Takt - mal von den 2GB Speicher abgesehen.

Wahrscheinlich wird es dann die Grafikkarte von AMD die kein Rebranding ist und schneller als 290(X) wie auch immer die dann heißen wird.

Je nachdem was Nvidia bringt wird es evtl. auch interessant werden da ich einfach mal wieder ne richtig starke Grafikkarte will und evtl. wird in dem Zuge auch ein neuer Monitor gekauft - evtl auch ein Freesync Modell.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Februar 2015)

Ich z.B. bin ja gezwungen da das spielen Aktueller spiele auf der 660Ti keinen spass mehr bringt da es nur noch Microruckler gibt trotz ausreichender FPS. Der Speicher ist halt überlastet und 50% davon nur halb so schnell...

Ob ich jetzt R9 290 oder GTX970 im endeffekt nehme weiss ich noch nicht, tendiere aber momentan zur Grünen, die scheinen besser mit der Hitze und Lautstärke umgehen zu können.

Die neusten Gerüchte der R300 serie von AMD ist ja angeblich ein Wassergekühlter Referenzkühler.....wenn das Stimmt wird es auch ein ziehmlicher Hitzkopf werden


Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Corsair Gehäusen?

Corsair Carbide Series 330R schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (CC-9011024-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair Obsidian Series 550D, schallgedÃ¤mmt (CC-9011015-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt nicht viel. Da sind Fractal Design, NZXT und Phanteks besser als die Corsair Gehäuse.


----------



## Roundy (15. Februar 2015)

Wo hast du das mit der wakü ref karte her?
Gruß


----------



## S754 (15. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wo hast du das mit der wakü ref karte her?
> Gruß



PCGH? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ster-wasserkuehlung-im-referenz-design-5.html


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Februar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt nicht viel. Da sind Fractal Design,
> NZXT und Phanteks besser als die Corsair Gehäuse.



Ja das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv finde ich sehr nice, allerdings nicht gedämmt
aber ist NZXT  nicht alles andere als schlicht?


----------



## idontkn0w123 (15. Februar 2015)

Krieg ich auf MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4096MB GDDR5 512bit PCI-E: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör eigentlich das Referenzkarten Bios beispielsweise von asus drauf?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv finde ich sehr nice, allerdings nicht gedämmt
> aber ist NZXT  nicht alles andere als schlicht?


Schau dir die S und H Reihe von NZXT an die sind unerwartet sehr schlicht gehalten und funktional gut aufgestellt. (S340/H440)


----------



## NuVirus (15. Februar 2015)

Gutes PLV hat das Bitfenix Shinobi gibts in unterschiedlichen Varianten und ist ungedämmt dadurch direkt mal mit passenden Lüftern gute Temperaturen.

Die MSI R9 290 soll von der Kühlung her nicht so gut sein - Details hab ich nicht Kopf und wieso willst du da ein Standard Bios drauf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Gutes PLV hat das Bitfenix Shinobi gibts in unterschiedlichen Varianten und ist ungedämmt dadurch direkt mal mit passenden Lüftern gute Temperaturen.
> 
> Die MSI R9 290 soll von der Kühlung her nicht so gut sein - Details hab ich nicht Kopf und wieso willst du da ein Standard Bios drauf


Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Länge der GPU, da kann man noch die HIS anschauen. Das Standard Bios reicht doch locker?


----------



## NuVirus (15. Februar 2015)

Mir ging es um folgende Aussage:


idontkn0w123 schrieb:


> Krieg ich auf MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4096MB GDDR5 512bit PCI-E: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör eigentlich das Referenzkarten Bios beispielsweise von asus drauf?



Wieso sollte man da nen Referenz Bios draufmachen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

Ok das kapiere ich auch nicht,  das Referenz Bios für ein Axial drehendes Modell


----------



## Roundy (15. Februar 2015)

idontkn0w123 schrieb:


> Krieg ich auf MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4096MB GDDR5 512bit PCI-E: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r eigentlich das Referenzkarten Bios beispielsweise von asus drauf?



Kann sein, dass dus drauf bekommst, nur was willst du da mit? funkionieren tuts vermutlich wenn dann nur fehlerhaft, da anderes design inklusive verändertes PCB sowie lüfter...
Gruß


----------



## idontkn0w123 (15. Februar 2015)

Auf die Frage wiso:
Meine erste 290er, die seit dem AC3 Lüfter Abbau - für die Wasserkühlung - kaputt ist (ohne sichtbaren defekt..), war eine Sapphire Referenz, hatte damals hier das Asus runtergeladen, und damit lief die Karte insgesamt besser. Ausserdem, wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere, war die Sapphire gelockt und konnte die mV nicht ändern, wobei ich diesbezüglich nicht mehr sicher bin.
Fakt ist die Karte lief damals mit dem Asus Bios "besser". 

Versuche lediglich dieses Ergebnis zu reproduzieren, durch das Herumspielen mit verschiedenen Bios-Versionen. Custom - Referenzlüfter ist mir Wurst, da ich, wie bereits erwähnt 2x MSI R9 290 Gaming G4 mit Wasserkühlung betreibe. Meine Befürchtung ist lediglich, dass die Custom Karte, die mehr als 1 Jahr neuer ist, wie meine ürsprüngliche Karte die ich bei Release gekauft habe, und es somit zu Problemen/Defekten kommen könnte.

Wenn es andere Bios Versionen gibt die ich herunterladen kann, gerne auch von irgentwelchen Custom 290er... Hab das Referenz Bios erwähnt, weil ich da bereits mehrere Versionen lokal abgespeichert hab.

Der MSI Lüfter ist ********, das ist mir schon bewusst, da fliegen die Karten auf 90+ und takten runter. Hab vor dem Umbau auf Wakü kurz ausprobiert ob beide Karten laufen und es war grausam^^


----------



## Dr.Helium (16. Februar 2015)

"Juhu" meine 290er hat am Wochenende wieder den Geist aufgegeben und wieder mit dem selben Fehlerbild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Reparaturversuche gab es schon, jetzt will ich mein Geld zurück ...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2015)

Was macht ihr immer mit euren 290ern...  Meine rennt noch wie am ersten Tag.....obwohl ich die Karte schon sehr oft gequält habe ,zwecks Benchmarks[emoji16] [emoji106]


----------



## Dr.Helium (16. Februar 2015)

Das erste mal ist sie beim lesen ab geraucht, ich war auf winfuture und  hab gerade einen Artikel gelesen und da wurde es dunkel. Keine Ahnung,  aber es ist seit dem immer die gleiche Karte (gleiche Seriennummer)  zurück gekommen. Ich denke das der Fehler einfach seit dem ersten Mal  nicht korrekt behoben wurde. Als ich sie wieder bekommen habe ging es 2  Tage bis sie wieder defekt war und nun wieder das gleiche Fehlerbild.  Naja, jetzt gibt es wenigstens das Geld zurück. Um zehn rufe ich mal den  Händler an. Diesmal ist die Karte tatsächlich bei Last gestorben


----------



## TheSebi41 (16. Februar 2015)

Meine läuft auch noch wie am ersten Tag (nur leiser ) Obwohl die Durchschnittslast im letzen Jahr über 80% war, auf die Ganze Zeit gesehen bei minimum 1050 MHz Takt 
Ich hatte nur Bildfehler wegen zu hohem OC


----------



## ebastler (16. Februar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Meine läuft auch noch wie am ersten Tag (nur leiser ) Obwohl die Durchschnittslast im letzen Jahr über 80% war, auf die Ganze Zeit gesehen bei minimum 1050 MHz Takt
> Ich hatte nur Bildfehler wegen zu hohem OC


Ebenso bei mir, läuft wie n schweizer Uhrwerk, die Karte


----------



## S754 (16. Februar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Meine läuft auch noch wie am ersten Tag (nur leiser )



Same here


----------



## derneuemann (16. Februar 2015)

Meine lief auch bis zum Schluss ohne Fehler, oder beanstandungen! Auch gab es keinerlei Treiberprobleme!


----------



## Dr.Helium (16. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte auch keine Probleme, außer eben die Hardwareausfälle. Im funktionierenden Zustand war ich glücklich mit der Karte. Jetzt stellt sich für mich nur die Frage was ich mir jetzt hole ..


----------



## derneuemann (16. Februar 2015)

Ja wieder eine, warum solltest du wieder eine defekte bekommen...


----------



## Dr.Helium (16. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte halt nichts gegen ein Upgrade ..


----------



## Roundy (16. Februar 2015)

Wenns denn ein sinnvolles gäbe 
Da bleibt dir eigentlich nur die 980 von bemerkbarter Leistungssteigerung und mit 4GB VRAM [emoji38]
Aber der Preis... 
Ansonsten musst halt noch warten.
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (16. Februar 2015)

Dr.Helium schrieb:


> Ich hätte halt nichts gegen ein Upgrade ..



Dann nimm eine Sapphire Vapor X mit 8GB und effizentes OCén. Also nur Takt, ohne Spannung hoch.
Da bekommt sicher länger keine Probleme beim VRAM...


----------



## Dr.Helium (16. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Da bleibt dir eigentlich nur die 980 von bemerkbarter Leistungssteigerung und mit 4GB VRAM [emoji38]
> Aber der Preis...
> Gruß


Der Preis ist halt der Knackpunkt. Vielleicht wirds dann einfach eine 290x.



derneuemann schrieb:


> Dann nimm eine Sapphire Vapor X mit 8GB und effizentes OCén. Also nur Takt, ohne Spannung hoch.
> Da bekommt sicher länger keine Probleme beim VRAM...


Das wäre tatsächlich eine Überlegung. Muss ich mir mal anschauen. Erst einmal will ich mein Gold haben, dann schaue ich weiter


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (16. Februar 2015)

Bei mir ist gerade aus heiterem Himmel der Anzeigetreiber abgestürzt... Weiß jemand warum das passiert sein könnte? Gestern lief die Karte noch absolut einwandfrei, und als der Anzeigetreiber abgestürzt ist, hab ich eigentlich nur nen bisschen Stream geguckt, also keine sonderliche Belastung.


----------



## S754 (16. Februar 2015)

Gibts bei AMD GraKas eigentlich ein Hersteller, bei dem das Abmontieren des Kühlers erlaubt ist? Also dass man dann noch Garantie hat, wie z.B. bei EVGA.


----------



## LTB (16. Februar 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Bei mir ist gerade aus heiterem Himmel der Anzeigetreiber abgestürzt... Weiß jemand warum das passiert sein könnte? Gestern lief die Karte noch absolut einwandfrei, und als der Anzeigetreiber abgestürzt ist, hab ich eigentlich nur nen bisschen Stream geguckt, also keine sonderliche Belastung.



 Das liegt daran das AMD eine Vertrag mit den großen US-Filmproducern (Time Warner, NBC, Walt Disney, Sony Pictures, News Cooperation, Viacom) abgeschlossen hat um Sachen wie Kino.Togo endlich mal sterben zu lassen.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (16. Februar 2015)

LTB schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das AMD eine Vertrag mit den großen US-Filmproducern (Time Warner, NBC, Walt Disney, Sony Pictures, News Cooperation, Viacom) abgeschlossen hat um Sachen wie Kino.Togo endlich mal sterben zu lassen.



Damit meinte ich legale Streams wie auf Twitch aber trotzdem gute Idee


----------



## nton29 (16. Februar 2015)

moinsen leute
vieleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ich hab ne r9 290x lightning.
wenn ich im msi ab +200mv einstelle real 1.32 volt das ist im msi ab bei mir maximum
komme ich auf 1200/1600mhz die temp. liegt bei 67C° (ich kühle mit luft).
1205/1600mhz sind nicht mehr möglich die karte schaltet ab obwohl die temps. im grünen bereich sind.
mehr spannung kann ich aber auch nicht geben weil +200mv im msi ab das maximum ist.
ich nutze das normale bios nicht das LN2.
vieleicht weiß einer von euch nen rat.


----------



## nton29 (16. Februar 2015)

achso mein asic wert ist 77.5%


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2015)

Dr.Helium schrieb:


> Ich hätte halt nichts gegen ein Upgrade ..


Wieviel money bekommst denn zurück?


----------



## Duvar (16. Februar 2015)

nton29 schrieb:


> moinsen leute
> vieleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ich hab ne r9 290x lightning.
> wenn ich im msi ab +200mv einstelle real 1.32 volt das ist im msi ab bei mir maximum
> komme ich auf 1200/1600mhz die temp. liegt bei 67C° (ich kühle mit luft).
> ...



Der Takt ist doch nun mehr als genug, die Karte dürfte 350W verbrauchen mit diesen Settings, mehr Takt würde kaum mehr Performance bringen.
Kannst es ja mal mit dem LN2 Bios probieren, aber wie gesagt, bleib lieber bei den 1200/1600.
Würde lieber den sweet spot suchen, also den Punkt, wo mit relativ wenig Spannungszugabe ein hoher Takt erreicht wird, wobei man bei einer Lightning natürlich in die Vollen gehen will, nur mMn ist es ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr sonderlich lohnenswert. Teste es mal mit paar Spielebenchmarks, beginnend von 1100 bis 1200 Takt, wenn du der Auffassung bist es lohnt sich innerhalb der Grenzen zu operieren, dann mach das halt, aber wie gesagt, mach dir mal vorher ein Bild bzgl des FPS Gewinns.

Ich würde aktuell auf jeden Fall warten mit einem upgrade, besser den schnellen Speicher der 390X mit nehmen demnächst Is AMD's R9 390X Limited to 4GB of Memory ? Let's Find Out


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der Takt ist doch nun mehr als genug, die Karte dürfte 350W verbrauchen mit diesen Settings, mehr Takt würde kaum mehr Performance bringen.
> Kannst es ja mal mit dem LN2 Bios probieren, aber wie gesagt, bleib lieber bei den 1200/1600.
> Würde lieber den sweet spot suchen, also den Punkt, wo mit relativ wenig Spannungszugabe ein hoher Takt erreicht wird, wobei man bei einer Lightning natürlich in die Vollen gehen will, nur mMn ist es ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr sonderlich lohnenswert. Teste es mal mit paar Spielebenchmarks, beginnend von 1100 bis 1200 Takt, wenn du der Auffassung bist es lohnt sich innerhalb der Grenzen zu operieren, dann mach das halt, aber wie gesagt, mach dir mal vorher ein Bild bzgl des FPS Gewinns.
> 
> Ich würde aktuell auf jeden Fall warten mit einem upgrade, besser den schnellen Speicher der 390X mit nehmen demnächst Is AMD's R9 390X Limited to 4GB of Memory ? Let's Find Out


Genau.....er sollte mal 1150/1400mhz versuchen [emoji106] [emoji6]


----------



## S754 (16. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Gibts bei AMD GraKas eigentlich ein Hersteller, bei dem das Abmontieren des Kühlers erlaubt ist? Also dass man dann noch Garantie hat, wie z.B. bei EVGA.



Weiß da keiner etwas?


----------



## nton29 (16. Februar 2015)

also 24/7 nutze ich 1150/1400 auf standart spannung 1.2 volt.
mir geht´s halt nur um´s benchen.
was mich nur stutzig macht ist das nicht die temp.begrentzt sondern irgentwie die spannung


----------



## Dr.Helium (16. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wieviel money bekommst denn zurück?



Das weiß ich noch nicht. Hab die Karte im Januar 2014 gekauft und jetzt den dritten Ausfall gehabt. Gibt es da Richtwerte oder wonach wird das entschieden? Händler ist Caseking.


----------



## ebastler (16. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Weiß da keiner etwas?


Sapphire. Solange du die Karte mit Originalkühler einschickst, ist denen afaik egal, was du dazwischen damit getrieben hast.


----------



## nton29 (16. Februar 2015)

@ s754 
msi liefert bei den lightning karten nen halter für LN2 mit dafür musst du den referenz kühler abschrauben.
aber ich bezweifel das du noch garantie hast wenn du die karte unter stickstoff schrottest


----------



## S754 (16. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sapphire. Solange du die Karte mit Originalkühler einschickst, ist denen afaik egal, was du dazwischen damit getrieben hast.



Nur Sapphire?

@nton29: Habe ich etwas von Flüssigstickstoff geschrieben? Ich glaube nicht


----------



## derneuemann (16. Februar 2015)

Dr.Helium schrieb:


> Das weiß ich noch nicht. Hab die Karte im Januar 2014 gekauft und jetzt den dritten Ausfall gehabt. Gibt es da Richtwerte oder wonach wird das entschieden? Händler ist Caseking.



Das was du bezahlt hast, solltest du von denen zurück bekommen.

Zum Kühler wechseln gibt es glaube ich, keine offiziellen Stellungsnahmen der Hersteller bei AMD.


----------



## nton29 (16. Februar 2015)

nee aber mit dem zusatzmaterial geht msi davon aus das es leute gibt die den kühler abschrauben.
aber ob es dann noch garantie gibt weiß ich nicht


----------



## ebastler (16. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Nur Sapphire?
> 
> @nton29: Habe ich etwas von Flüssigstickstoff geschrieben? Ich glaube nicht


Ich weiß es nur von Sapphire. Afaik auch MSI und eingeschränkt Asus oder so. Gigabyte nicht, hat afaik aber auch keine Garantie-Label.

Wirklich wissen tue ich es aber nur von Sapphire.


----------



## S754 (16. Februar 2015)

Hmm ok. Mir gehts halt darum, dass ich mir immer die Referenzkarte kauf und dann selber nen Kühler drauf mach, betreibe allerdings kein OC.


----------



## nton29 (16. Februar 2015)

für 24/7 hab ich mein profil.
aber zum benchen wollte ich über die 1200/1600 kommen
und bei 67C° unter last ist noch luft nach oben. 
nur wie bekomme ich noch mehr saft drauf?


----------



## TheSebi41 (16. Februar 2015)

Bei meiner Asus ist zumindest nur ein Garantiesiegel auf einer Schraube gewesen das sich leicht ohne Schaden entfernen lässt


----------



## S754 (16. Februar 2015)

Naja Garantie hab ich eh keine mehr, so verbogen wie meine Karte ist 

Aber sie läuft noch^^


----------



## Dr.Helium (16. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das was du bezahlt hast, solltest du von denen zurück bekommen.


Dann dürften es 400 Euronen sein


----------



## derneuemann (16. Februar 2015)

nton29 schrieb:


> für 24/7 hab ich mein profil.
> aber zum benchen wollte ich über die 1200/1600 kommen
> und bei 67C° unter last ist noch luft nach oben.
> nur wie bekomme ich noch mehr saft drauf?



Mit dem LN2 Bios müsste deutlich mehr gehen, Richtung 1,55V.
Aber dann solltest du mal wirklich die Stromaufnahme des PC´s messen, weil mit +200mV kommt man schon bei weitem nicht mit 350W für die Karte hin.


----------



## Roundy (16. Februar 2015)

Außerdem sollte die karte WIRKLICH gut gekühlt sein, um der elektromigtation gegen zu wirken.
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Februar 2015)

Bite KEIN Stress zwecks meinen "Noch Gehäuses"
Die Neue Version kommt Mitte- Ende Mai

Möchte wie Ihr wisst Fiji kaufen, zumindest die Pro Version, sprich Fiji Pro
Zudem gestern den schwarz lackierten Morpheus bei Caseking bestellt
Fehler meinerseits: 1x Vorkasse / 1x Kreditkarte da Computer das Netz verloren hatte.
und heute mittags beides Annuliert, da Vorkasse nicht möchte und ein Fehler sich bei der Kreditkarte Bestellung eingeschlichen hatte...
Also heute am Abend ALLES vor Vorne oder doch die 2 bis 3 Monate noch warten... mit der lauten und drosselnden Referenz Karte.

Oder Fiji kommt doch noch früher als viele meinen ?
Bin hin und hergerissen zwecks dem Morpheus und eben meinem Case, welches noch halten MUSS!


----------



## S754 (16. Februar 2015)

Die 390X oder wie auch immer das Teil heißen wird kommt spätestens am 1. Juni.
Den Morpheus wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht weiter nutzen können, wenn HBM zum Einsatz kommt.
[/glaskugel]


----------



## derneuemann (16. Februar 2015)

Wie kommst du auf den 1.Juni, als letzten Termin. 390X soll doch erst 3. bis 4. Quartal kommen. 380X soll im zweiten Quartal kommen.


----------



## S754 (16. Februar 2015)

Ich beziehe mich auf den Nachfolger der 290x, egal wie das Teil jetzt heissen wird. Der Termin sagt mir mein Bauchgefühl.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Februar 2015)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...PCS--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_952747.htmlI


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Februar 2015)

Dr.Helium schrieb:


> Dann dürften es 400 Euronen sein


61644 - 4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Perseus88 (17. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist das Netzteil,für die 4096MB Club 3D Radeon R9 290X royalAce Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16Karte noch zu gebrauchen?


----------



## Duvar (17. Februar 2015)

Jop wird reichen, ist aber schon recht alt, eine Neuanschaffung bei Gelegenheit wäre empfehlenswert.
Ich bin dann mal gleich bei der Magenspiegelung


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Februar 2015)

Die

PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ günstig kaufen

Oder 

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC günstig kaufen


Ich muss heute Nachmittag für einen Arbeitskollegen einen neuen pc zusammen stellen nun fehlt mir nur noch die graka.....kann mich nicht entscheiden da mein Arbeitskollege sich mit oc und uv usw nicht auskennt. Ich denke es wird die trix weil die pcs wurde beim Kollegen sehr laut unter Last


----------



## criss vaughn (17. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Mit dem LN2 Bios müsste deutlich mehr gehen, Richtung 1,55V.
> Aber dann solltest du mal wirklich die Stromaufnahme des PC´s messen, weil mit +200mV kommt man schon bei weitem nicht mit 350W für die Karte hin.



Zudem sollte man beachten, dass bei dieser Spannung ein Standard- bzw. leicht modifiziertes Custom-PCB kapitulieren wird - daher empfiehlt es sich ein VRM-Board mit einigen, zusätzlichen Phasen anzulöten


----------



## Roundy (17. Februar 2015)

Außerdem glaub ich kaum das dein chip 1.55V wegsteckt, schon gar nicht unter luft wenn du das machst, mach auf jedenfall bilder, des will ich sehen 
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (17. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Zudem sollte man beachten, dass bei dieser Spannung ein Standard- bzw. leicht modifiziertes Custom-PCB kapitulieren wird - daher empfiehlt es sich ein VRM-Board mit einigen, zusätzlichen Phasen anzulöten



Es geht doch um die Lightning, die hatte doch schon 14 Phasen oder so. Mit den ganzen "normalen" Karten würde ich nicht mal +100mV drauf geben. Dafür ist es dann doch zu schade.


----------



## DerMega (17. Februar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eher das R5 nehmen als das Silent Base. Habe mit meiner PCS+ im R4 auch absolut keine Temperatur Probleme und Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist nie über 40%.



oO Bei welcher Lüfterkurve? 
Habe gleiches Gehäuse und gleiche Karte aber die Lüftergeschwindigkeit geht bei meiner Kurve schon recht schnell höher. 
Hab sie jetzt etwas abgesenkt, da geht die bei WoT nicht über 38% aber das ist ja auch kein anspruchsvolles Game 

Was hast du an Gehäuselüftern verbaut?


----------



## ebastler (17. Februar 2015)

Also +100mV sind bei meiner 290X ref kein Problem... Wandler kühl, Karte stabil....


----------



## dan954 (17. Februar 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> oO Bei welcher Lüfterkurve?
> Habe gleiches Gehäuse und gleiche Karte aber die Lüftergeschwindigkeit geht bei meiner Kurve schon recht schnell höher.
> Hab sie jetzt etwas abgesenkt, da geht die bei WoT nicht über 38% aber das ist ja auch kein anspruchsvolles Game
> 
> Was hast du an Gehäuselüftern verbaut?


Bei der Lüfterkurve hier. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass es hier im Zimmer immer relativ kalt ist (um die 18°C). 
Gehäuselüfter habe ich vorne 2x die Standard auf 7V und hinten und oben einen Wing Boost 2 die beide mit 700 rpm laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMega (17. Februar 2015)

Hmm hat Ähnlichkeiten mit meienr Kurve und so "kühl" isses bei mir im Zimmer auch 
Muss ich maltesten die Kurve. Danke.

Bei mir bläst nur einer vorne ein und jeweils einer hinten und oben aus.


----------



## derneuemann (17. Februar 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Hmm hat Ähnlichkeiten mit meienr Kurve und so "kühl" isses bei mir im Zimmer auch
> Muss ich maltesten die Kurve. Danke.
> 
> Bei mir bläst nur einer vorne ein und jeweils einer hinten und oben aus.



Setz da mal jeweils einen zu! Das wird schon einen Unterschied machen.


----------



## LTB (17. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die
> 
> PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ günstig kaufen
> 
> ...



ui 
Die Preise sind ja immer noch am steigen.


----------



## DerMega (17. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich überlege, dass ich für meine 290 PCS+ 230€ (in der Mindfactory Aktion) gezahlt habe


----------



## Duvar (17. Februar 2015)

Und ich hab 400 gezahlt...(jedoch Jan.2014  )


----------



## criss vaughn (17. Februar 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Es geht doch um die Lightning, die hatte doch schon 14 Phasen oder so. Mit den ganzen "normalen" Karten würde ich nicht mal +100mV drauf geben. Dafür ist es dann doch zu schade.



Selbst die Lightning dürfte ab 1.4 V Probleme bekommen .. 400 - 500+ mV rufen nach einem Power-Board - wenn schon Benchen, dann richtig 

@Duvar: Ich habe vergangenen Mai 340 € gelegt, vom heutigen Standpunkt gesehen immer noch eine sehr gute Investition


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die
> 
> PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ günstig kaufen
> 
> ...


Was meint ihr dazu ?[emoji16] [emoji106] [emoji14]


----------



## Performer81 (17. Februar 2015)

Wenn er selbst keine HAnd anlegt nimm eben die trixx weil die STandardmäßig leiser ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Februar 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Wenn er selbst keine HAnd anlegt nimm eben die trixx weil die STandardmäßig leiser ist.


Jo das denke ich mir auch....
Wollte Pcgh nicht die new trix schon längst getestet haben?


----------



## werder96 (17. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub ja


----------



## derneuemann (17. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Selbst die Lightning dürfte ab 1.4 V Probleme bekommen .. 400 - 500+ mV rufen nach einem Power-Board - wenn schon Benchen, dann richtig
> 
> @Duvar: Ich habe vergangenen Mai 340 € gelegt, vom heutigen Standpunkt gesehen immer noch eine sehr gute Investition



bei unter -50° vielleicht nicht so schlimm, ansonsten kannst du alles ab  1,4V eh knicken.


----------



## Roundy (17. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt, unter luft auf keinen fall.. das kan man mit ln2 oder so mal probieren, oder stickstoff aber unter luft never.
Gruß


----------



## criss vaughn (17. Februar 2015)

1.3+ V sind unter Luft schon sehr interessant, spätestens bei den VRM'S .. mit Wasser konnte ich mittlerweile bis 1250 MHz gehen, allerdings steht es in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand (Stichwort Elektromigration, Bauteilbelastung etc. pp.). Mehr als 1.32 V unter Luft zu geben ist selbst zum Benchen absolut sinnfrei. Falls man so etwas vor hat, dann eben mit offenem Aufbau, Zylinder, LN2, Power Board ..


----------



## nton29 (17. Februar 2015)

also bei 1.32v gehen bei mir 1230/1600 unter luft.
hab leider keine customwk.


----------



## Perseus88 (17. Februar 2015)

Karte eingebaut,rennt. Lüfter müssen nur optimiert werden. Die Karte will alles unter 60 grad halten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Februar 2015)

Moin Jungs , ich wollte keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen und hier bin ich wohl richtig. 
Einfach in den Raum geschmissen: 

Neuer PC mit nem Intel 4770 , als Graka eine 290 oder 290x und wenn, welches Customdesign ? Was das Geld angeht, weniger ist mehr  (soll aber auch vernünftig sein)
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## S754 (17. Februar 2015)

Kommt drauf an. Was sagt dein Budget?


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Februar 2015)

P/L soll stimmen. Wollte eigentlich eine X , aber alle sagen, dass das preislich nicht gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## S754 (17. Februar 2015)

Die 290X ist mittlerweile wirklich nicht mehr teuer und der Preis ist definitiv gerechtfertigt. Immerhin kann sie seit dem neuen Treiber in vielen Spielen mit einer 550€ teuren 980 mithalten. Vor allem in hohen Auflösungen.

Die üblichen Verdächtigen:
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC (New Edition), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-16-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-10-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Wenn dir die Custom Designs zu laut sind: Günstigstes Modell kaufen und nen Rajijntek Morpheus mit Noiseblockern draufklatschen 
Raijintek Morpheus (0R100006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
VTX3D Radeon R9 290X X-Edition V2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 290X 4GBD5-DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Ironics (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

habe heute mein HIS 290 bekommen und eingebaut. Allerdings zeigt sich bei mir ein Problem mit den FPS bzw. den Taktraten der Karte.

Die Karte bleibt angenehm kühl auf max. 60°C. . Arma 3 beispielsweise ruckelt fürchterlich (Mikroruckler) und das egal auf welcher Einstellung der Qualität. Ultra sowie Low bescheren mir max. 50 FPS.  Woran kann das liegen? 
Auch andere Games wie Watch Dogs oder NFS MW (das Neue) zeigen Mikroruckler. 

Meine CPU ist eine Intel 4590, habe ein 450Watt beQuiet PSU.  Catalyst 14.12 ist installiert.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Das kanns doch nicht angehen.


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Februar 2015)

@ Ironics, 50FPS sollten ja reichen um sich normal zu bewegen solange nichts explodiert. Kommen die Ruckler jetzt mit FPS-Einbrüchen oder sind die immer da ?

@ meine eigene Frage, es gibt ja die "New Version" bei vielen Karten. Was bringt die denn ? 
Weiterhin finde ich 80€ mehr für eine andere Version der selben Karte echt frech. 
Die Club 3D gibts für 300, die Tri-X für 380. Ein bisschen viel finde ich.


----------



## Ironics (17. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> @ Ironics, 50FPS sollten ja reichen um sich normal zu bewegen solange nichts explodiert. Kommen die Ruckler jetzt mit FPS-Einbrüchen oder sind die immer da ?



Ja magst Recht haben, aber es ruckelt stark. Habs irgendwie hinbekommen. Kann sein, dass es daran liegt: Habe Arma3 in CCC eingefügt und jetzt läufts auf Ultra mit 60 FPS ohne Ruckler. Anscheinend muss man die Games da hinzufügen wenn man die anständig spielen will


----------



## Definder (17. Februar 2015)

Ironics schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> habe heute mein HIS 290 bekommen und eingebaut. Allerdings zeigt sich bei mir ein Problem mit den FPS bzw. den Taktraten der Karte.
> 
> ...



60 Grad bei der HIS? Dann wird die Graka nicht richt ausgelastet, überprüfe mal die CPU+GPU Auslastung mit dem MSI Afterburner. Das sollte am schnellsten gehen.


----------



## eupho (17. Februar 2015)

hiho leute auch mal wieder hier 

zu welcher karte würdet ihr mir raten ??

die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC oder die Oranje tri-x oc ? wobei die vapor schon schicker aussieht 

mfg.

die euphorie


----------



## Ironics (17. Februar 2015)

@Definder 
Jop hab ich ja gemacht. Karte ist definitiv nicht ausgelastet. Aber jetzt, nach dem Hinzufügen des Spiels zum CCC, scheints zu laufen. Kein Ruckler, mehr Auslastung der GPU und schöne Framerates. Temp bleibt trotzdem stabil bei 60, höchstens 70  

@eupho
Wenn du das Geld hast dann greif zur Vapor-X Tri-X OC. Die ist glaube einen Tacken schneller und besitzt ein besseres Kühlsystem und ist auf eine bestimmte Stückzahl limitiert.


----------



## eupho (17. Februar 2015)

@ironics
ach so das wußt ich garnicht, das die nur ne bestimmte stückzahl hat, naja somit hat sich das ja dann wohl erledigt mit der wahl 
hab nämlich meine asus r9 290 verkauft und nun wollt ich eine andere 290 haben


hätte da noch eine andere frage 
hab verfolgt das ihr euch über gehäuse unterhalten habt  und wollte nun fragen zu welchem ich greifen sollte 
zu dem
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo.../IN-WIN-707-Big-Tower-schwarz-rot::29721.html 
oder zu dem
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/NZXT-H440-Midi-Tower-schwarz-rot::25744.html

würde mir ganz gern noch dieses jahr ne richtige wakü zu holen und kein aio gedöns & falls ich das nicht tue hätte ich trotzdem gern etwas platz im gehäuse, hat hier jmd erfahrung mit den gehäusen?

EDIT: wäre es eigentlich momentan lohnenswert von einem fx 8350 auf ein i7 4790 zu wechseln... bin da am überlegen


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Februar 2015)

Ich persönlich find das NZXT besser.
Welche Asus hast du verkauft ? 
Wenn du den FX hast, warte am besten noch ne Weile und hol dir DDR4 und die neuen Intels.


----------



## Mitnick84 (17. Februar 2015)

Schöne *******, die Alte 290 Tri-X wird seit 2 Tagen wieder Teurer und liegt jetzt bei 294 EUR.  Vielleicht doch ein anzeichen das es bald mit der 380er losgeht?


----------



## eupho (17. Februar 2015)

@star_killa
ich habe die asus r9 290 directcu II oc verkauft

naja kann mich halt nicht entscheiden zwischen nzxtund inwin obwohl son big tower schon schick wäre, wegen etwas mehr platz 

ja das mit den neuen intels wäre auch ne option, aber die sind dann wieder soo teuer  aber so teuer wie ein i7 4790k bestimmt auch nicht


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Februar 2015)

Naja das "Ding" ist, dass der Xeon mit 250€ 70€ billiger ist aber nur 5% schlechter. 
Der 4790k ist dann eigentlich nur eine Ego Geschichte. 
Deswegen hab ich gesagt, dass du dann lieber ganz auf die neue Version warten solltest. 
Ist das Inwin deutlich größer als das Nzxt ?


----------



## ebastler (17. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Naja das "Ding" ist, dass der Xeon mit 250€ 70€ billiger ist aber nur 5% schlechter.
> Der 4790k ist dann eigentlich nur eine Ego Geschichte.
> Deswegen hab ich gesagt, dass du dann lieber ganz auf die neue Version warten solltest.
> Ist das Inwin deutlich größer als das Nzxt ?



Naja, takte den 4790K auf 4.8GHz all cores, dann sind das schon viel mehr als 5%...
Wobei das auch lange nicht jede CPU schafft...

Meine 4670K sollte mit 24/7 sicheren Spannungen bei 4.5GHz landen, nach dem Köpfen.
Knackt da in allen Anwendungen aber schon den 1231v3 @ Stock


----------



## eupho (18. Februar 2015)

naja das inwin ist knapp 10 cm länger bzw es geht 10 cm mehr in die tiefe  knapp 2 cm breiter und knapp 5 cm höher.. aber ob das so den unterschied macht is sone sache...wobei das nzxt ja durch die deckelabdeckung vom nt sehr überzeugt

ja zum xeon wurde mir auch am anfang geraten doch dann bin ich auf den fx8350 übergegangen aber find den irgendwie nicht so doll... hätte mal doch intel treu bleiben sollen
ich glaub auch es würde mehr sinn machen auf die neuen cpus zu warten obwohl son 4790k schon verlockend ist ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, takte den 4790K auf 4.8GHz all cores, dann sind das schon viel mehr als 5%...
> Wobei das auch lange nicht jede CPU schafft...
> 
> Meine 4670K sollte mit 24/7 sicheren Spannungen bei 4.5GHz landen, nach dem Köpfen.
> Knackt da in allen Anwendungen aber schon den 1231v3 @ Stock


Also ich verzichte auf das Köpfen der CPU [emoji14] Kann da mit dem Xeon nicht viel raus holen.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, takte den 4790K auf 4.8GHz all cores, dann sind das schon viel mehr als 5%...


True ! Dennoch muss man alles abwägen. Arbeitsaufwand fürs Übertakten, der Mehrpreis fürs System an sich. 
Und dann hat man 5 Fps mehr die man vielleicht sogar sowieso ohne die Messprogramme nicht sehen würde.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

eupho schrieb:


> ich glaub auch es würde mehr sinn machen auf die neuen cpus zu warten obwohl son 4790k schon verlockend ist ^^



Ich finds krass wie sehr die Preise angestiegen sind. Daher würd ich eher warten, da sie eigentlich rein logisch zwangsläufig sinken wenn sich die neue Plattform etabliert. 
Dann also entweder den alten 4790 kaufen und den besseren Preis mitnehmen oder einen der 5er Reihe kaufen und ausgereiftere Boards und DDR4 genießen.


----------



## eupho (18. Februar 2015)

naja könnte ja vllt auch nen 4770k nehmen weil ein 4690k wäre doch dann ein kleiner rückschritt


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

Der Xeon ist immernoch billiger :p


----------



## eupho (18. Februar 2015)

lohnt der sich denn? hat ja kein freien multi 

EDIT:

aber wie gesagt hab mich ja schon einmal gegen den rat der community entschieden und siehe da ich will wieder wechseln zu intel 
dort wurde mir auch zum xeon mit h97 mobo geraten^^


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

Naja , wie ebastler schon meinte, entweder man übertakt halt hart um irgendwie 10fps mehr zu kriegen , oder man spart 50€ oder mehr indem man den Xeon nimmt. 

Ich persönlich hab früher Übertaktet, aber sehe da heute den Reiz nicht mehr weil mir die paar Prozent nicht wirklich Zusagen. Muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## eupho (18. Februar 2015)

naja die frage ist ja würde es sinn machen mein fxer zuverlassen  und zum xeon zugehen^^
weil hab mir eben tests angeguckt und nunja so schlecht iser nicht, schon knapp am 4790k dran


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von den Amds weil die ja seit 2 Jahren eigentlich jegliche Berechtigung verloren haben.
Wenn die Nahe dran sind ist es rausgeschmissenes Geld


----------



## eupho (18. Februar 2015)

naja meine den xeon nahe am i7 der amd pff pustekuchen  der guckt ine röhre

ich sags mal so die amd lady hat zwar power,aber ich will mehr^^

deswegen überleg ich wirklich aufn xeon mitn Gigabyte GA-H97 board zuwechseln..weils einfach i7 power zum i5 preis ist und er knapp am i7 4790 dran is der xeon


----------



## ebastler (18. Februar 2015)

4790K würde ich momentan nicht kaufen, lieber etwas mehr Geld und dann eine 5820K. Wäre momentan auch meine Traum-CPU.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Februar 2015)

Alles über einen Xeon E3 1231v3 ist zur Zeit verpulvertes Geld ins Ego(könnte mir zwar auch passieren).
Der Xeon ist in jedem Spiel(sagen wir mal moderne) viel schneller als benötigt. Der 4790K ist momentan die schnellste CPU für Spieler, selbst in Spielen die stark Mehrkernoptimiert sind, liegt der meisten auf Augenhöhe mit den Sechs Kerner Modellen.
Der Xeon ist max 15%  langsamer, als der 4790K. Das rechtfertigt keinen Aufpreis. Wenn spiele da sind, die den Xeon zum Aufgeben zwingen, hängt auch der 4790K in den Seilen!!!

Schön einen undervolteten  Xeon 1231v3! Besser geht es zur Zeit nicht, aus meiner Sicht. Gerade nur leider alle viel zu teuer...


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Februar 2015)

Bitte beim Thema bleiben!

@Ironics 

Lass bitte mal Valley für 20-30 Minuten laufen.
Wie heiss/ warm dabie diene HIS R9 290 iceQ ² Grafikkarte
Vor Allem auch wie Laut, wie hoch dreht der Lüfter unter Valley Benchmark maximal ! und kannst die Temperaturen IDLE / LAST auslesen
Hört Du die Karte unter IDLE raus ?     ---> Danke!


----------



## ebastler (18. Februar 2015)

Heaven heizt mehr...


----------



## eupho (18. Februar 2015)

also sollte ich wenn dann eher auf den xeon wechseln anstatt der 4790k? naja p/l spricht schon für sich ne

lohnt sich der wechsel von einem fx8350 auf den xeon?


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Februar 2015)

Nun, ein 4790k lässt sich je nach Güte massiv übertakten, so dass der Xeon das Nachsehen hat .. ob man das natürlich benötigt ..  OC ist eben auch ein Hobby 

@Eupho: Nur falls du einen Systemwechsel generell planst - falls nicht, wirst du in einem Großteil der Spiele keinen Unterschied hinsichtlich der Performance feststellen, da man in den üblichen Einstellungen recht selten ins CPU-Limit läuft^^


----------



## Gimmick (18. Februar 2015)

eupho schrieb:


> also sollte ich wenn dann eher auf den xeon wechseln anstatt der 4790k? naja p/l spricht schon für sich ne
> 
> lohnt sich der wechsel von einem fx8350 auf den xeon?



Das hängt auf die Spiele an, die du momentan spielst, von den Settings und es hängt schlicht davon ab ob du merklich im CPU-Limit hängst.
Benchmarks sind halt nicht die Praxis.


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2015)

Vor allem steigen durch OC die min FPS, was schon sehr wichtig ist.
Die Xeon CPUs sind ja auch net mehr ganz so günstig (ca 250€)...
Ich persönlich würde da zum 4790K + Z Mainboard greifen.
Falls MMOs gezockt werden, zählt jedes MHz. Wann erscheint eigentlich Black Desert?


----------



## eupho (18. Februar 2015)

okay bevor ich hier den thread zu müll, werd ich es mir einfach überlegen ob ich wieder zurück zu intel wechsel obwohl ich es sehr gern würde.
aber obs der xeon wird oder der i7 mal schauen und spiele? naja am meisten dragon age +  bf4 und vllt noch crysis 3, aber ob mein fx in bf4 limitiert kp.
 also oc ist sone sache hab ich nie wirklich gemacht und ob ichs brauch mal schauen, da der xeon ja kein freien multi hat fällt das dann eh flach

aber trotzdem danke für die ganzen tipps 

mal schauen vllt haut meine 290 vapor ja noch ein bisschen was raus


----------



## Gimmick (18. Februar 2015)

eupho schrieb:


> okay bevor ich hier den thread zu müll, werd ich es mir einfach überlegen ob ich wieder zurück zu intel wechsel obwohl ich es sehr gern würde.
> aber obs der xeon wird oder der i7 mal schauen und spiele? naja am meisten dragon age +  bf4 und vllt noch crysis 3, aber ob mein fx in bf4 limitiert kp.
> also oc ist sone sache hab ich nie wirklich gemacht und ob ichs brauch mal schauen, da der xeon ja kein freien multi hat fällt das dann eh flach
> 
> ...



In Dragon Age und BF4 Mantle nutzen und schon hängste in allen drei Beispielen im GPU-Limit ^^.


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2015)

Hast doch eine tolle Community hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...fetelefon-via-teamspeak-zusammenstellung.html
Bevor ich immer im Hinterkopf habe, hmmm wäre der i7 eventuell besser gewesen etc.... drauf geschis... zick zack i7 kaufen und keine halben Sachen machen  
Die paar Kröten werden dich schon net verarmen, zahls für dein Gewissen


----------



## eupho (18. Februar 2015)

@ gimmick
und das soll jetzt genau was für mich bedeuten? klingt beinahe wie ich sollte doch wechseln^^

@ Duvar
ich glaub wenn ich bissel aufn i7 spar lohnt sich das für die zukunft vllt etwas mehr  und das gewissen ist auch beruhigt^^


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2015)

Hatte selbst einen 3570K und der reicht wirklich für alle Games, aber mich hat es damals innerlich so sehr zerfressen, dass ich dann mit Verlust verkauft hab und mir einen i7 4770K gegönnt hab.
Danach konnte ich auch wieder in Ruhe schlafen, es hat sich also richtig gelohnt, den ein ruhiges Gewissen ist unbezahlbar


----------



## eupho (18. Februar 2015)

richtig, am ende gibts schlaflose nächte deswegen 

aber ich weiß nicht denke selbst mitn xeon wäre ich vor erst zu frieden denle für die nächsten 2 jahre wenner etwas günstiger wäre


----------



## Gimmick (18. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hatte selbst einen 3570K und der reicht wirklich für alle Games, aber mich hat es damals innerlich so sehr zerfressen, dass ich dann mit Verlust verkauft hab und mir einen i7 4770K gegönnt hab.
> Danach konnte ich auch wieder in Ruhe schlafen, es hat sich also richtig gelohnt, den ein ruhiges Gewissen ist unbezahlbar



Klingt eher so als wärs Zeit für ne Therapie, wird auf Dauer billiger :X



eupho schrieb:


> @ gimmick
> und das soll jetzt genau was für mich bedeuten? klingt beinahe wie ich sollte doch wechseln^^



Ne, das heisst nur, dass es von den Spielen und von dir abhängt ob sich das umrüsten lohnt. 
Du sagst du spielst Dragon Age (Inquisition?), BF4 und Crysis 3. DA und BF4 unterstützen Mantle und C3 hängt viel eher an der GPU. Da lohnt sich es sich imo nicht die CPU zu wechseln. 
Hättest du gesagt, dass du quasi nur WoW oder so zockst, würde ich weder eine AMD CPU noch GPU empfehlen. Es kommt halt drauf an. 




eupho schrieb:


> richtig, am ende gibts schlaflose nächte deswegen
> 
> aber ich weiß nicht denke selbst mitn xeon wäre ich vor erst zu frieden  denle für die nächsten 2 jahre wenner etwas günstiger wäre



Und mit Blick auf die Zukunft würde ich in dem Fall auch nicht kaufen, Hardware kauft man wenn man sie braucht alles andere ist nur rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## eupho (18. Februar 2015)

hab jetzt einfach mein fx auf 4.5 geschraubt sowie nb und hat etwas gepushed, sollte reichen, denn wenn ich mir hier so den ein oder anderen rat annehme,werde ich wohl warten bis es zeit ist umzurüsten.

jap genaue DA Inquisition wird gesuchtet^^

Danke, Danke dann wirds eben erstmal nur nen neues gehäuse


----------



## ebastler (18. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hatte selbst einen 3570K und der reicht wirklich für alle Games, aber mich hat es damals innerlich so sehr zerfressen, dass ich dann mit Verlust verkauft hab und mir einen i7 4770K gegönnt hab.
> Danach konnte ich auch wieder in Ruhe schlafen, es hat sich also richtig gelohnt, den ein ruhiges Gewissen ist unbezahlbar



Also wenn ich jetzt eine 4790K kaufen würde, dann könnte ich echt nicht mehr schlafen, weil es um so wenig mehr nen Sechskerner gäbe...
4690K auf 4790K macht da noch weniger Leistung aus als 4790K auf 5820K.
Außer in Spielen, aber da ist der i5 auch nie wirklich die Bremse, jedenfalls nicht bei mir.

Meine nächste CPU wird in 2-4 Jahren entweder eine i7 Extreme oder was von AMD, wenn die bis dahin schneller werden.


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2015)

Und schon ne heiße Nacht mit dem Eisernen Bullen verbracht? 
Ich zocks auf meiner PS4 und joa macht schob Laune. 
Hätte es aber lieber auf dem Rechner gezockt, denke würde besser aussehen mit einem 4770k+290TriX.

Der 6 Kerner ist schon ordentlich teurer und der DDR4 Ram macht das Ganze noch deutlich schlimmer + das MB.
Klar wenn die Kohle da ist, immer raus damit, wollte es nur net übertreiben.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Februar 2015)

"Irgendwann 2016" - zumindest für EU und Nordamerika. Wobei die Open Beta sich ja jetzt schon anspielen lässt .. auch wenn ich noch keine Zeit für ein koreanisches Tutorial hatte^^


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2015)

Problem ist die fehlende Sozialversicherungsnummer eines Koreaners... Geht das denn ohne? 
Würde gerne mal abchecken, inwieweit mein System das Game handlen kann.


----------



## Roundy (18. Februar 2015)

Also bei mir liefs auf nem gemisch aus ultra und hoch flüssig 
DS war aber nicht mwhr drin, auch nicht auf wqhd...
Naja habs durch und hat heftig laune gemacht 
Ihr solltet jetzt aber langsam echt wieder zumindest Richtung grafikkarten marschieren, beren hat auch ne 290 und guckt gerne mal vorbei 
Gruß


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

Um welches game geht es denn überhaupt ?


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Um welches game geht es denn überhaupt ?




Die heiße Nacht mit dem Bullen bezieht sich auf Dragon Age Inquisition, die koreanische Sozialversicherungsnummer auf "Black Desert" 

@Duvar: Mein letzter Stand war, dass ein VPN-Tunnel reicht, ggf. mit einer logisch korrekten, aber falschen Nummer .. möglich, dass zwischenzeitlich etwas geändert wurde^^ Um die Brücke bzgl. Thread wiederherzustellen: Gab es schon Benchmarks zu Black Desert? Habe bisher nichts sichten können ..

DA:I läuft bei mir mit Max. Settings bei 60 FPS+, sobald ich jedoch mit DS beginne, wird es für mich persönlich unspielbar. Evtl. finde ich mal eine ruhige Minute und redundante Einstellungen, die ich für DS @ 1440p anpassen kann .. müsste doch was gehen mit meiner 290 *grml*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Februar 2015)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Klingt eher so als wärs Zeit für ne Therapie, wird auf Dauer billiger :X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo ich würde auf die neuen Intels warten


----------



## derneuemann (18. Februar 2015)

Die werden auch nicht schneller (5%), dafür sparsamer.


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Februar 2015)

Wie kann es eigentlich sein das ein nvidia optimiertes Spiel wie FarCry4 mit einer R9 290 10-15 FPS schneller läuft als auf einer GTX970?

ein so großer Unterschied kann ja nicht an der 2560x1440er Auflösung liegen oder?


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2015)

DX 12 scheint ordentlich was zu bringen DirectX 12 versus DirectX 11 â€“ Over 100fps Difference on Unreleased GPU
Dauert ja net mehr lange bis zum 3. März, denn da gibt es mehr Infos auch seitens AMD.
Richtig schnelle AMD Karten mit HBM + DX 12 hört sich ja ganz gut an, denke demnächst werden vieeeele aufrüsten


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Februar 2015)

Der schwarz lackiert Morpheus wurde storniert, da ich aus Versehen einen Fehler bei der Bestellung/ Bezahlung getätigt hatte.
Somit wurde bereits jener storniert, zudem wohl mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht mehr einsatzbereit  bei der R9 390(X)-er Serie.
Würde inkl. Spesen wohl auf mindestens 85 bis 100 Euro Aufpreis kommen, da bei Caseking bestellen müsste.

Heute früh für mein  "Noch-Case"  die Sapphire R9 290  Tri-X  "New Edition"   für 266 Euro, inkl. Nachnaheme dann 279 Euro bestellt
Shop der Bestellung, da können die netten "Deutschen" bisher nur von Träumen:
Scheda Video Ati Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC (UEFI) - 4 GB GDDR5, New Edition - PCI-Express - Scheda grafica [11227-13-20G] - BPM Power

R9 290 Referenz  Karte  wird bei Gefallen der Sapphire R9 290 -er Tri-X  "New Edition"  verkauft...


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

Tut mir leid aber dein Satzbau ist so seltsam dass ich kein Wort verstehe. 

@Duvar , was ist HBM ?


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2015)

Schneller neuer Speicher (High Bandwidth Memory), siehe Tabelle hier AMD Fiji XT R9 390X Coming With Cooler Master Liquid Cooler


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

Also quasi der Gddr5 Nachfolger der auf den neuen 300er karten ist ?


----------



## S754 (18. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Also quasi der Gddr5 Nachfolger der auf den neuen 300er karten ist ?



Ja genau. Nur dass es nicht GDDR6 heißt sonder HBM.

Man Spekuliert, dass HBM vorerst nur auf dem Spitzenmodell verbaut wird.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

Danke euch


----------



## werder96 (18. Februar 2015)

Hat halt deutlich größere Bandbreite


----------



## criss vaughn (19. Februar 2015)

werder96 schrieb:


> Hat halt deutlich größere Bandbreite



Die allerdings eher die NV-Mittelklasse-Chips (GM/GK204) nötig haben, als die Radeons. Hier würde ich mir eine bessere Auslastung der Shader und Rohleistung wünschen, nV macht ja vor, wie es gehen kann


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

Gibts irgendwie ne Möglichkeit, wie man Tearing wenigstens ein bisschen eindämmen kann? Das ist echt furchtbar, sogar beim Scrollen im Browser und auf Youtube. Bei Spielen störts mich überhaupt nicht, da fällts mir noch nicht mal auf. Am meisten stört es beim Video schaun.


----------



## Star_KillA (19. Februar 2015)

Tearing ?

Ok kurz gegoogelt , stell Bildwiederholungsrate und Monitorfrequenz gleich.


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Tearing ?
> 
> Ok kurz gegoogelt , stell Bildwiederholungsrate und Monitorfrequenz gleich.



Auf dem Desktop bzw. im Browser? 
Im Spiel ists mir wie gesagt wurscht.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Februar 2015)

Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC 8GB Review | KitGuru - Part 2


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

Was willst du mit dem Link sagen?


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Februar 2015)

Testbericht zur "New Edition"  der R9 290 Sapphire Tri-X
Optisch schauen die Karten gleich aus, denke auch die Platine/ Rest ausser der Speicher ist IDEN.
Zudem bekomme ich meine erst Montag bis Mittwoch hier rein!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwie ne Möglichkeit, wie man Tearing wenigstens ein bisschen eindämmen kann? Das ist echt furchtbar, sogar beim Scrollen im Browser und auf Youtube. Bei Spielen störts mich überhaupt nicht, da fällts mir noch nicht mal auf. Am meisten stört es beim Video schaun.


Sowas hab ich null


----------



## Performer81 (19. Februar 2015)

vsync einschalten im ccc. Tearing bemerk ich hier aber selbst ausgeschaltet nicht.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Auf dem Desktop bzw. im Browser?
> Im Spiel ists mir wie gesagt wurscht.



Vsync kann man wie gesagt auch im Desktop einstellen.


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

Wo denn genau? Ich finde es jedenfalls nicht im CCC.


----------



## Abductee (20. Februar 2015)

Wenn Aero aktiviert ist, sollte das normale 3D-VSync auch hier greifen.
CCC -> Spiele -> Framerate Steuerung -> Vertikaler Neuaufbau -> immer ein


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

Gut werde ich ausprobieren. Aero ist aus, das mag ich nicht.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Februar 2015)

Never settle gibt's nicht mehr oder ?


----------



## Rolk (20. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Never settle gibt's nicht mehr oder ?



Ich glaube das ist Ende Januar ausgelaufen.


----------



## fensterkiller (20. Februar 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist Ende Januar ausgelaufen.


wow  Da habe ich ja am 26. Januar noch mal glück gehabt, mit meiner letzten Bestellung 
(BTW: Ich finde gut, dass man die Spiele behalten kann, wenn man die Graka wieder zurückgibt  )


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn Aero aktiviert ist, sollte das normale 3D-VSync auch hier greifen.
> CCC -> Spiele -> Framerate Steuerung -> Vertikaler Neuaufbau -> immer ein



Bringt genau 0.
Aero schalt ich sicher nicht ein, dann verbrauche ich gleich 300MB mehr Videospeicher.


----------



## ebastler (20. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Bringt genau 0.
> Aero schalt ich sicher nicht ein, dann verbrauche ich gleich 300MB mehr Videospeicher.



Wat?
Ich habe laut GPU-Z in Windows 11MB VRAM am Desktop oder so...


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wat?
> Ich habe laut GPU-Z in Windows 11MB VRAM am Desktop oder so...



Dann schau nochmal im MSI Afterburner nach, das ist arg wenig. Es sei denn du hast das klassische Design an und nur einen Bildschirm mit niedriger Auflösung.
Ich habe zwei Bildschirme, UHD und FullHD.

Aero: 450MB
Klassisch: 150MB

Aber darum gehts jetzt gar nicht, sondern um das extrem nervige Tearing beim Video schaun


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Februar 2015)

Seltsam, welcher Anschluss wird genutzt? Wird 60Hz unterstützt?


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Seltsam, welcher Anschluss wird genutzt? Wird 60Hz unterstützt?



Klar wird 60 Hz unterstützt. Anschluss ist Displayport 1.2


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Februar 2015)

Dann sag uns den Monitor noch. Denn ein DELL Monitor, nicht auf dich bezogen sondern ein simples Beispiel, hat auf 4K nur 30Hz und da gab es einen grossen Shitstrom bei Dell. Kommt es bei beiden Monitoren zu schlieren und tearen?


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

Mein Bildschirm steht in der Signatur und der hat 60 Hz.
Es ist ein Dell P2415Q.

Und ja, es kommt bei beiden Monitoren zum Tearing. Beim FullHD sogar noch mehr. (Benq GL2460, per DVI angeschlossen)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Februar 2015)

Sehr ärgerlich, seit wann ist es dir aufgefallen? Direkt beim Einbau und starten im Windows oder später? Das was ich wüsste wäre alles updaten und oder die Auflösung mit VSR verändern (4K auf WQHD runter und den FHD Monitor auf WQHD einstellen).


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

Das Problem hab ich schon immer gehabt, es ist halt echt nervig beim Video schauen. Hab ich aber nur auf Youtube meistens, andere Videoportale sind weniger schlimm. Wenn ich bei PCGH ein Video schau, hab ich immer noch Tearing aber bei weitem nicht so stark wie bei YT. Wenn ich eine DVD im Windows Media Player anschaue, hab ich fast gar kein Tearing (fällt zumindest kaum auf).
Es ist alles Up-to-date und Auflösung via VSR ändern bringt nix, außer dass es unscharf wird am Desktop.


----------



## DARPA (20. Februar 2015)

Haste mal die Optionen im CCC -> Video -> Globale Videoqualität probiert, ob das hilft? Hab selbst aber keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

Habe ich ausprobiert, hat nix gebracht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Februar 2015)

Meine Fresse, dein Pech ist ja absurd hoch  Da will ich echt nicht mit dir tauschen.


----------



## BurningSky1994 (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community....Ich  habe gestern meine Sapphire R9 270x vapor-x gegen eine Xfx R9 290 Double Dispation getauscht(Treiber davor deinstalliert). 
In diversen spielen lief alles einfandfrei und ich bemerkte einen deutlichen Leistungszuwachs, dann startete ich Skyrim und hatte sogar 8 Frames weniger als mit der 270.
Bei einem Onlinespiel dann nochmehr verwunderung jemehr Spieler zusehen waren desto weiter taktete sie sich runter von 947 auf ~350 Mhz bei ca 65°c es wurde unspielbar ca. 13 Frames.
Heute hatt es dann erst richtig angefangen, Skyrim savegame laden unmöglich nach ca. 10 sek ladebildschirm ctd(noch das harmloseste) in allen anderen spielen ca. 10sek bis 1min nach Start Blackscreen(Pc freezt komplett).
Dies passiert auch in Benchmark Programmen wie Valley Benchmark. Ich beobachte einen 12v abfall, idle 11,88v kurze Zeit später 11,75v und bei Blackscreen 11,63v oder weniger.
Temperatur hat nichts damit zu tun, die Treiber habe ich auch schon mehrmals neu drauf gemacht.

PSU:  Xfx TS 550 (550w/44A auf 12v)
CPU: i5 4570

Bitte um hilfe.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Februar 2015)

BurningSky1994 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community....Ich  habe gestern meine Sapphire R9 270x vapor-x gegen eine Xfx R9 290 Double Dispation getauscht(Treiber davor deinstalliert).
> In diversen spielen lief alles einfandfrei und ich bemerkte einen deutlichen Leistungszuwachs, dann startete ich Skyrim und hatte sogar 8 Frames weniger als mit der 270.
> Bei einem Onlinespiel dann nochmehr verwunderung jemehr Spieler zusehen waren desto weiter taktete sie sich runter von 947 auf ~350 Mhz bei ca 65°c es wurde unspielbar ca. 13 Frames.
> Heute hatt es dann erst richtig angefangen, Skyrim savegame laden unmöglich nach ca. 10 sek ladebildschirm ctd(noch das harmloseste) in allen anderen spielen ca. 10sek bis 1min nach Start Blackscreen(Pc freezt komplett).
> ...


Nutzt du den Msi Afterburner?


----------



## BurningSky1994 (21. Februar 2015)

Ja habe auch schon diverse "lösungen"  ausprobiert wie "konstante Spannung erzwingen" oder "ULPS deaktivieren"


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Februar 2015)

BurningSky1994 schrieb:


> Ja habe auch schon diverse "lösungen"  ausprobiert wie "konstante Spannung erzwingen" oder "ULPS deaktivieren"


Bitte mal ohne Msi Afterburner starten


----------



## S754 (21. Februar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, dein Pech ist ja absurd hoch  Da will ich echt nicht mit dir tauschen.



Danke für dein Beileid^^


----------



## BurningSky1994 (21. Februar 2015)

Ohne Afterburner starten hilft leider nicht habe es nun mit Skyrim und Metro LL getestet.
Skyrim crasht bei 600-800 mv vram und Metro sporadisch mal nach 10 sek mal nach 2 min.


----------



## JoXTheXPo (21. Februar 2015)

Hey Leuts mich würde es interessieren ob es temperaturtechnisch etwas hilft bei einer Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ die WLP zu wechseln?


----------



## S754 (21. Februar 2015)

JoXTheXPo schrieb:


> Hey Leuts mich würde es interessieren ob es temperaturtechnisch etwas hilft bei einer Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ die WLP zu wechseln?



Also bei meiner 290X habe ich Flüssigmetall (Liquid Ultra) drunter geschmiert, hat mir dann 10°C bessere Temperaturen gebracht.
Wenn du die WLP gegen eine herkömmliche wechselst, lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich nicht. Das einzige, was du dann davon hast sind vielleicht 3-4°C und keine Garantie mehr.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Februar 2015)

BurningSky1994 schrieb:


> Ohne Afterburner starten hilft leider nicht habe es nun mit Skyrim und Metro LL getestet.
> Skyrim crasht bei 600-800 mv vram und Metro sporadisch mal nach 10 sek mal nach 2 min.


Wie sind die default taktis? Und wieviel Spannung liegt an?


----------



## BurningSky1994 (21. Februar 2015)

Es ist im Prinzip eine Referenzkarte mit custom Kühler.
Clock: 947Mhz
Memory: 1250/5000Mhz
12V idle: 11.88V
12V last: kleiner oder gleich 11.75
VDDC idle: 0.984V
VDDC last 1.1-1-2V
VDDCI: 1V

VRAM gerade mal auf 1100Mhz runtergetaktet der freeze kam gleich schnell.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Februar 2015)

BurningSky1994 schrieb:


> Es ist im Prinzip eine Referenzkarte mit custom Kühler.
> Clock: 947Mhz
> Memory: 1250/5000Mhz
> 12V idle: 11.88V
> ...


Komisch also am ram Takt liegt es dann nicht. Haste eventuell eine Möglichkeit die Karte in einem anderen pc zu testen.....ich ahne böses


----------



## BurningSky1994 (21. Februar 2015)

Leider habe ich diese Möglichkeit nicht. Was währe denn deine Vermutung ?

Edit: Gerade nochmal ein altes Problem überprüft am PCIe 3.0 liegt es nicht es treten die selben Fehler auf(meine alte Grafikkarte nicht mehr über PCIe 3.0 lief).


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Februar 2015)

Wenn du Pech hast ist Karte defekt


----------



## BurningSky1994 (22. Februar 2015)

Dann werde ich sie wohl einschicken müssen. Danke für die hilfe.


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2015)

Atir, kannst das Bios ja mal hier hochladen von der neuen TriX, auf Techpowerup gibt es die noch nicht.
Wollte jetzt nicht in einem fremden Thread offtopic schreiben, hoffe du liest das hier


----------



## BurningSky1994 (22. Februar 2015)

Ok nach langem testen habe ich nun festgestellt das PCIe 3.0 doch unstabil ist, seitdem ich auf PCIe 2.0 laufe keine Blackscreens mehr.
Die niedrigen Frames in Skyrim und das Heruntertakten bei vielen Spielern bleiben jedoch bestehen.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Februar 2015)

@Duvar

Ja, habe ich gelesen
Bios wird HIER reingestellt
Rechne stark  es ist Version ....048 so wie derzeit bei aktuellsten Tri-X 8GB Vapor-X 8GB ausgeliefert

@Raff müsste bereits die Bios Version wissen, ausserdem die IDLE - LAST Lautstärke der R9 290 Tri-X -New Edition


----------



## Rasha (22. Februar 2015)

Ääh, wie warm kann die Karte werden? 

Ich habe eine Asus ROG Matrix R9 290x und diese hatte unter Furmark 86-90 Grad????? Meine GTX 680 hatte nicht mehr als 68 

Beim Zocken ist sie zwischen 50-67 Grad am Anfang, dann sofern ich länger spiele, meist bei 53 Grad. Idle so um die 34 Grad.


----------



## S754 (22. Februar 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Ääh, wie warm kann die Karte werden?
> 
> Ich habe eine Asus ROG Matrix R9 290x und diese hatte unter Furmark 86-90 Grad????? Meine GTX 680 hatte nicht mehr als 68



Das ist normal. Hauptsache, die Karte hält ihren Takt, dann ist alles im grünen Bereich.
Habe eine Referenz, da taktet sich der Chip ab 94°C runter. Bei Custom-Designs ist es meist schon früher.
Behalts einfach ein wenig im Auge mit dem MSI Afterburner. Guter Airflow im Gehäuse ist eine Voraussetzung für diese Karte.


----------



## NuVirus (22. Februar 2015)

Ist ok die Temperatur und stellt kein Problem dar.


----------



## Rasha (22. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Das ist normal. Hauptsache, die Karte hält ihren Takt, dann ist alles im grünen Bereich.
> Habe eine Referenz, da taktet sich der Chip ab 94°C runter. Bei Custom-Designs ist es meist schon früher.
> Behalts einfach ein wenig im Auge mit dem MSI Afterburner. Guter Airflow im Gehäuse ist eine Voraussetzung für diese Karte.



Beide Taktraten (GPU- und Speichertakt) waren stabil bei 960-1000 Mhz bzw. 1250 Mhz. Keine Bluescreens etc.

Das Problem ist nur, dass Teso das Overlay vom Afterburner nicht mehr zu lässt


----------



## S754 (22. Februar 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Beide Taktraten (GPU- und Speichertakt) waren stabil bei 960-1000 Mhz bzw. 1250 Mhz. Keine Bluescreens etc.
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, dass Teso das Overlay vom Afterburner nicht mehr zu lässt



Dann passts eh und du musst dir keine Gedanken machen.
Lass Afterburner im Hintergrund laufen und schau dann halt so nach.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Februar 2015)

Ist die 290X einfach eine übertaktete Version der 290 oder was ist da der unterschied


----------



## NuVirus (22. Februar 2015)

Nein die hat mehr Shader (abgesehen vom Taktunterschied der ja eh je nach Design anders ist) aber in Praxis ist der Unterschied recht gering und den Aufpreis nicht wirklich wert.


----------



## S754 (22. Februar 2015)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ist die 290X einfach eine übertaktete Version der 290 oder was ist da der unterschied



Die 290 ist eine beschnittene Version der 290X.



NuVirus schrieb:


> Nein die hat mehr Shader (abgesehen vom Taktunterschied der ja eh je nach Design anders ist) aber in Praxis ist der Unterschied recht gering und den Aufpreis nicht wirklich wert.



Mittlerweile ist der Preisunterschied nicht mehr so hoch, außerdem ist der Unterschied in der Praxis sehr wohl spürbar, gerade in hohen Auflösungen.


----------



## Rasha (22. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Die 290 ist eine beschnittene Version der 290X.
> 
> 
> 
> Mittlerweile ist der Preisunterschied nicht mehr so hoch, außerdem ist der Unterschied in der Praxis sehr wohl spürbar, gerade in hohen Auflösungen.



Meine wurde zusätzlich noch übertaktet...

Komischerweiße hat die in Teso viel Max Load und die FPS kratzen immer an der 100 - bei Hoch/Ultra und DX11.  Wie zum Teufel bekomme ich da den Load runter oder muss ich mir da weniger Gedanken machen? Meine alte Nvidia hatte so Probleme nie


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. Februar 2015)

Taugt diese R9 290 was? https://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-...oc-11227-04-40g-a1067162.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Ich bekomme diese Tage meine R9 290 Windforce zum zweiten Mal aus der RMA zurück. Und will diese eigentlich ersetzen.


----------



## NuVirus (22. Februar 2015)

Ist die beste R9 290


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Februar 2015)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Taugt diese R9 290 was? https://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-...oc-11227-04-40g-a1067162.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> Ich bekomme diese Tage meine R9 290 Windforce zum zweiten Mal aus der RMA zurück. Und will diese eigentlich ersetzen.



Die ideale Karte!


----------



## S754 (22. Februar 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Meine wurde zusätzlich noch übertaktet...
> 
> Komischerweiße hat die in Teso viel Max Load und die FPS kratzen immer an der 100 - bei Hoch/Ultra und DX11.  Wie zum Teufel bekomme ich da den Load runter oder muss ich mir da weniger Gedanken machen? Meine alte Nvidia hatte so Probleme nie



Ich habe keine Ahnung was du meinst


----------



## Rasha (22. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung was du meinst



Der Grafikspeicher ist fast immer voll geklatscht bei dem Spiel und dementsprechend frag ich mich, ob das gut für die Karte ist. Denn die Temperatur steigt ja auch dadurch, dass die immer Maxspeed fährt, so 975-1000 Mhz.

Komischerweiße fällt mir das aber nur bei Teso extrem auf.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Februar 2015)

So http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290x-tri-x-oc-new-edition-11226-16-20g-a1224556.html?hloc=at&hloc=de bestellt. Die 970 GTX geht zurück


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2015)

381€ ist echt teuer  Hättest ca 100€ sparen können und nur 4% weniger Leistung, sprich 40 FPS vs 41,5 FPS, ob das 100€ wert ist?


----------



## NuVirus (22. Februar 2015)

Da hätte ich wenn schon die 290X Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-10-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland genommen da kommts auf die 10€ auch nimmer an


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Februar 2015)

Ups falscher Link. Die hier ist es geworden: Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC (New Edition), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11226-16-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Konnte ich 1:1 gegen die 970 GTX tauschen


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Februar 2015)

Und ich für ganz knapp nen Hunderter billiger, mit vielleicht 5% MinderLeistung
Hoffe dass die Karte unter IDLE leiser ist als die AMD Referenz Karte oder zumindest gleich Leise wie diese 
und dass die  "New Edition"   Blackscreen verschont bleibt.

Seht unten anstehende Sonme Angabe Tabelle:
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Test: Endlich Stille auf Hawaii

Alte R9 290 Tri-X  0,8 Sone  gegen AMD R9 290 Referenz 0,6 Sone


----------



## Abductee (22. Februar 2015)

Was nimmt Sapphire da eigentlich für Lüfter her? Sleeve, Hydro oder Ball-Bearing?
Ich find mit der Lüfterbezeichnung nichts sinnvolles.
http://www.easycom.com.ua/data/vide...phire_vapor-x_r9_280x_tri-x_oc_with_boost.jpg


----------



## Euda (22. Februar 2015)

Leute? Hätte mal 'ne Frage, da mir das (vermeintliche?) Problem langsam auf die Nerven geht:
In einigen DirectX-Spielen (zumeist DX9-Titel, aber auch ein paar auf DX11-Basis, bspw. Watch_Dogs) treten bei mir kurze, blitzartige Bildfehler stets im Zusammenhang mit Schatten auf. Sprich: Schaue ich im Spiel auf eine schattierte Fläche ("echte" Schlagschatten, nicht SSAO/HBAO o.ä.), verschwindet alle ~500 Frames ein meist strichförmiges Stück des Ingame-Schattens für ein paar wenige Frames (Screenshots sind kaum möglich), sodass die betroffene Fläche kurz nicht mehr schattiert, sondern eben normal beleuchtet ist. Besonders ist dabei, dass es sich nicht um umgebungsunabhängige Fehler handelt, sondern das ganze nur bei Schatten auftritt. Zudem hat auch ein starkes heruntertakten von GPU & Speicher keine Änderung hervorgebracht. Sehr oft zu beobachten ist der Fehler auch in GTA IV. Kennt das jemand? ÄTZEND :<


----------



## Star_KillA (22. Februar 2015)

Karte zur Not täuschen lassen um die Fehlerquelle auszuschließen, wenn nicht alle Treiber u.Ä. Aktuell sind.


----------



## derneuemann (23. Februar 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Leute? Hätte mal 'ne Frage, da mir das (vermeintliche?) Problem langsam auf die Nerven geht:
> In einigen DirectX-Spielen (zumeist DX9-Titel, aber auch ein paar auf DX11-Basis, bspw. Watch_Dogs) treten bei mir kurze, blitzartige Bildfehler stets im Zusammenhang mit Schatten auf. Sprich: Schaue ich im Spiel auf eine schattierte Fläche ("echte" Schlagschatten, nicht SSAO/HBAO o.ä.), verschwindet alle ~500 Frames ein meist strichförmiges Stück des Ingame-Schattens für ein paar wenige Frames (Screenshots sind kaum möglich), sodass die betroffene Fläche kurz nicht mehr schattiert, sondern eben normal beleuchtet ist. Besonders ist dabei, dass es sich nicht um umgebungsunabhängige Fehler handelt, sondern das ganze nur bei Schatten auftritt. Zudem hat auch ein starkes heruntertakten von GPU & Speicher keine Änderung hervorgebracht. Sehr oft zu beobachten ist der Fehler auch in GTA IV. Kennt das jemand? ÄTZEND :<



Hört sich eher nach Programmfehler an.
Das hatte ich mit meinen AMD Karten z.B. auch in Crysis Warhead

Hast du das in allen Spielen?


----------



## criss vaughn (23. Februar 2015)

@Euda: Ich würde einmal den Treiber sweepen und vollständig neu aufspielen - ggf. liegen noch Leichen in Registry etc., welche fehlerhafte Einstellungen bei WD bringen.



JoXTheXPo schrieb:


> Hey Leuts mich würde es interessieren ob es temperaturtechnisch etwas hilft bei einer Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ die WLP zu wechseln?



Sehr gute Non-Lquid-WLP hat bei mir ~ 2 °C gebracht, übermorgen kommt dann die Liquid-Ultra drauf


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2015)

Meine neue Karte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meine neue Karte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist echt bitter 
Hab noch nie so nen schlechten ASIC gesehen.



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Sehr gute Non-Lquid-WLP hat bei mir ~ 2 °C gebracht, übermorgen kommt dann die Liquid-Ultra drauf



Bei mir hats rund 10°C gebracht.


----------



## ebastler (23. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meine neue Karte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shieeet


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2015)

Und was soll durch den ASIC jetzt besser oder schlechter sein?
Ich wär mal für eine Petition das CPU-Z die Auslesemöglichkeit wieder rausnimmt.


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

Der Catalyst Omega V2 Beta soll nächste Woche kommen.
Da bin ich mal schon gespannt. Vielleicht ist dann endlich UHD mit VSR möglich für die 290(X).


----------



## ebastler (23. Februar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Und was soll durch den ASIC jetzt besser oder schlechter sein?
> Ich wär mal für eine Petition das CPU-Z die Auslesemöglichkeit wieder rausnimmt.


Die 290 eines Kumpels hat zum Beispiel 86% ASIC und hat @Stock unter 1V ingame anliegen. Noch zusätzlich leichtes Undervolting-Potential. 
Ganz aussagslos ist der Wert nicht...


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. Februar 2015)

Höheres Overclocking mit Wasser/LN2  was will man mehr


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2015)

Da sich der ASIC Treiber mit der GPU-Z und Treiberversion ändert sagt der meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts aus.
Die tatsächlich mögliche Taktrate hat nichts mit dem ASIC zu tun. Das ist ein errechneter Wert um auf die Leckströme zu schließen und in weiterer Folge auf die Vcore.
Und nicht mal das stimmt wenn der Boardhersteller ein paar Phasen mehr draufpackt, dann haben 50-60% Karten teilweise eine niedrigere Vcore als ein Referenzboard mit >90%


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

Trotzdem ist es ein_ grober_ Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Roundy (23. Februar 2015)

Naja bei mir hat sich die asic noch nie geändert. 
Nicht mit neuem treiber, nicht mit neuer gpu-z Version. 
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Februar 2015)

@Duvar

Welche Karte hast nun bitte
Die New Edition von Sapphire , sag dies bloß nicht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meine neue Karte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geht doch noch. 


ebastler schrieb:


> shieeet


[emoji38] Fehlt nur noch das passende Bild.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Februar 2015)

@ebastler

Echt ein Schmuckstück meine damalige R9 290 Turboduo welche Tobias nun besitzt.
Wie warm wird sie bei Ihm uhnd wie hoch dreht der Lüfter
Bei mir immer 90 bis gar 94 Grad heiss und Lüfter nach wenigen Minuten  um die 96 bis 100 Prozent.


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2015)

Ist die Karte von meiner Lebensgefährtin (Gigabyte HD 7950), Standardtakt Referenzkarte 800/1250MHz, läuft per Biosflash aktuell mit -100mV UV @ 1050/1350, wat will man mehr und die bleibt übelst kühl+leise 
1150MHz sind auch möglich, nur für die billig Spiele die sie ab und zu zockt reicht der Takt.
ASIC sagt echt ein shice aus. Die 59% haben mich trotzdem überrascht.
Also Atir mach dir nicht ins Hemd, es ist nicht die (deine) new TriX


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

Sind 109°C VRM Temperatur noch vertretbar? Die sind doch bis 120°C spezifiziert, oder?


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2015)

Dauerbetrieb beim Zocken?


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dauerbetrieb beim Zocken?



Was meinst du?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Sind 109°C VRM Temperatur noch vertretbar? Die sind doch bis 120°C spezifiziert, oder?


Ja noch vertrettbar. Aber die Leckströme werden extrem.


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja noch vertrettbar. Aber die Leckströme werden extrem.



Das heißt?


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2015)

Ich meinte bei mal Furmark oder während des zockens?
Mir persönlich deutlich zu hoch. 
Ein Auto ist auch meist mit max 250km/h angegeben (je nach Auto), nur die fährt keiner permanent^^


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich meinte bei mal Furmark oder während des zockens?
> Mir persönlich deutlich zu hoch.



Furmark ist grob fahrlässig, sowas installier ich gar nicht auf meinem PC 
Getestet wird mit Heaven/Valley Benchmark.

BF4 teste ich gerade.


----------



## ebastler (23. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Furmark ist grob fahrlässig, sowas installier ich gar nicht auf meinem PC
> Getestet wird mit Heaven/Valley Benchmark.
> 
> BF4 teste ich gerade.


Ach, so schlimm ist es nicht. Hab meinen PC damit (und mit Prime) ja nur auf >600W primärseitig gebracht 

Zum Netzteiltesten echt gut


----------



## Euda (23. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> @Euda: Ich würde einmal den Treiber sweepen und vollständig neu aufspielen - ggf. liegen noch Leichen in Registry etc., welche fehlerhafte Einstellungen bei WD bringen.



Ein Dankeschön für deinen Rat, habe eine Deinstallation mittels DDU gerade durchgeführt und den Catalyst Omega direkt nach einem Neustart wieder installiert. Leider brachte dies keine Änderungen mit sich, der Fehler macht sich weiterhin in Watch_Dogs bemerkbar. Habe die Grafikoptionen auch bereits auf ein Minimum reduziert und Antialiasing deaktiviert, was ebenfalls nicht half. Hier mal ein Video des Problems –hoffe verständlicherweise, dass es sich um einen Präzisionsfehler oder schlampige Grafikprogrammierung handelt, um nicht noch bis Q4 mit einem teildefekten Chip leben zu müssen. Hat den folgenden Fehler also schon mal jemand bei sich gesehen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6gUuffEwDY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MfG,
Euda


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

Also in Battlefield 4 werden die Spannungswandler 110°C heiß


----------



## Performer81 (23. Februar 2015)

Welche Karte hast du denn?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Also in Battlefield 4 werden die Spannungswandler 110°C heiß



Du... du Grafikkarten vergewaltiger. Was tust du einer so göttlichen Karte nur an 
Und ich dachte ich habs schon geschafft mit teilweise 90°C 

Okö Leo


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Welche Karte hast du denn?



Referenz 290X.


----------



## Performer81 (23. Februar 2015)

Bei der Referenz ist die Spawakühlung doch normalerweise top?


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Bei der Referenz ist die Spawakühlung doch normalerweise top?



Habe doch nicht den Referenzkühler drauf, sowas kann ich meinen Ohren nicht zumuten 
Es ist ein Peter 2 drauf mit 2x120mm Noiseblockern. Das spielt aber keine Rolle, wollte nur Fragen, ob die Temps vertretbar sind. 
Naja die Karte fliegt eh spätestens in einem halben Jahr ausm Rechner, Leistung wird ziemlich knapp^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Das heißt?


Heißt: Je höher die Leckströme, desto schlechter hält die Karte ihren Takt, da weniger Strom am Chip ankommt. (Hoffe es ist _verständlich_ erklärt)


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Heißt: Je höher die Leckströme, desto schlechter hält die Karte ihren Takt, da weniger Strom am Chip ankommt. (Hoffe es ist _verständlich_ erklärt)



Ja, ist es 
Dazu muss man sagen das sie: 
A: Auch mehr Strom verbraucht
und
B: Auch heißer wird.


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Heißt: Je höher die Leckströme, desto schlechter hält die Karte ihren Takt, da weniger Strom am Chip ankommt. (Hoffe es ist _verständlich_ erklärt)



Die Karte hält den Takt zu jeder Zeit beinhart 
Der Chip taktet sich erst bei 94°C (Kerntemp) runter. Hab da je nach Spiel/Benchmark ca. 5-10°C Abstand.


----------



## DARPA (23. Februar 2015)

Insgesamt aber sehr schlechte Werte für nen Aftermarkt Kühler.


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

Drum sag ichs es noch mal: Mir ist es schleierhaft, wie der Peter 2 eine Freigabe für die 290 X bekommen hat. Der Kühler ist viel zu unterdimensioniert.


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Februar 2015)

Ich hab von dem Asic noch nie was gehört , was genau sagt das aus ?


----------



## S754 (24. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich hab von dem Asic noch nie was gehört , was genau sagt das aus ?



Steht doch im Screenshot. Blätter mal 2 Seiten zurück.


----------



## Roundy (24. Februar 2015)

Das asic lässt Rückschlüsse auf die leckströme zu, also wie viel strom beim chip letztendlich ankommt...
Dies kann sich dann in der übertaktbarkeit des chips widerspiegeln, muss aber nicht...
Hohes asic ist halt gut fürs bauch Gefühl 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Februar 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ja, ist es
> Dazu muss man sagen das sie:
> A: Auch mehr Strom verbraucht
> und
> B: Auch heißer wird.


Danke, dass habe ich vergessen. 



S754 schrieb:


> Der Chip taktet sich erst bei 94°C (Kerntemp) runter.


Nein. Auch wenn er durch zu heiße Spannungswandler der Chip nicht mehr genug Storm bekommt.


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Februar 2015)

ASIC ist wirklich nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt und muss nichts heißen - wie Roundy bereits anmerkte: Es hilft dem Bauchgefühl 

@Euda: Gern geschehen  MMn sind dies typischen Artefakte, wenn eine GPU an ihre Grenzstabilität kommt. Da bei der 290(X) die GDDR5-Spannung direkt an die VCore gekoppelt ist, könnte auch etwas beim Speicher im Argen liegen. Ich würde testweise die GPU-Spannung leicht anheben, bspw. im Afterburner und erneut testen. Hast du einmal die GPU-Temperaturen beobachtet .. ?


VG,
criss


----------



## Roundy (24. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. Auch wenn er durch zu heiße Spannungswandler der Chip nicht mehr genug Storm bekommt.



Generell wenn der Strom nicht reicht, also auch zu geringes PL oder sonst was...
Gruß


----------



## Definder (24. Februar 2015)

Ich trage mich hier dann auch endlich mal in den Club ein, hab gestern endlich gerafft wie ich den Festplattenkäfig aus meinem Gehäuse bekomme und tadaaaa endlich passen auch Karten > 300 mm rein *lacht*
Und dann keine 5 Minuten später eine R9 290 Vapor-X als B-Ware für 292 € gefunden *ugly*  Jetzt mal ausgiebig testen ob die Karte auch alles hält, was sie verspricht


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Februar 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Ich trage mich hier dann auch endlich mal in den Club ein, hab gestern endlich gerafft wie ich den Festplattenkäfig aus meinem Gehäuse bekomme und tadaaaa endlich passen auch Karten > 300 mm rein *lacht*
> Und dann keine 5 Minuten später eine R9 290 Vapor-X als B-Ware für 292 € gefunden *ugly*  Jetzt mal ausgiebig testen ob die Karte auch alles hält, was sie verspricht



Hi & Welcome 

Dann schon mal viel Spaß mit dem Schmuckstück  Und bitte sofort testen, ob ein Unlock möglich ist


----------



## Definder (24. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Hi & Welcome
> 
> Dann schon mal viel Spaß mit dem Schmuckstück  Und bitte sofort testen, ob ein Unlock möglich ist



Haha, Unlock zur R9 290x oder was meinst du ? ^^
Bisher macht sie ihren Job gut, Temperatur bleibt im Rahmen nur die 12 Volt Schiene meines (nicht sehr guten) Netzteils macht mir ein wenig Sorgen, 11,5 Volt unter Vollast zeigt es mir derzeit an. Temperatur bleibt bei 74 Grad und das in einem Zimmer, welches die 20-21 Grad der Testumgebung deutlich überschreitet  Gehäuselüfter laufen vll. mit 800 Umdrehungen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## ebastler (24. Februar 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Haha, Unlock zur R9 290x oder was meinst du ? ^^
> Bisher macht sie ihren Job gut, Temperatur bleibt im Rahmen nur die 12 Volt Schiene meines (nicht sehr guten) Netzteils macht mir ein wenig Sorgen, 11,5 Volt unter Vollast zeigt es mir derzeit an. Temperatur bleibt bei 74 Grad und das in einem Zimmer, welches die 20-21 Grad der Testumgebung deutlich überschreitet  Gehäuselüfter laufen vll. mit 800 Umdrehungen, wenn überhaupt.


Wie misst du das? GPU-Z zeigt mir auch 11.65V unter Last an. Gemessen mit einem Fluke177 habe ich direkt an den PCIe Steckern 12.02V (12.05V Idle). Delta <3


----------



## Definder (24. Februar 2015)

Ja, konnte es nur im GPU-Z auslesen, mein Messgerät ist derzeit irgendwo in einer Kiste im Keller vergraben. 
Leider scheint es eine der R9 290 mit Blackscreen Problemen zu sein, daher wohl auch der günstige Preis.... dass die sowas überhaupt wieder verkaufen *Shrug*. Ich werde mal noch ein wenig recherchieren und gucken ob es was hilft, ansonsten geht die leider wieder zurück. 
Ansonsten eine klasse Karte, muss ich schon sagen....

Edit: vll. auch nicht, hatte wohl aus versehen die Spannung im MSI verändert. Mal schauen ob es heute nochmal zum BS kommt.


----------



## Euda (24. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> ASIC ist wirklich nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt und muss nichts heißen - wie Roundy bereits anmerkte: Es hilft dem Bauchgefühl
> 
> @Euda: Gern geschehen  MMn sind dies typischen Artefakte, wenn eine GPU an ihre Grenzstabilität kommt. Da bei der 290(X) die GDDR5-Spannung direkt an die VCore gekoppelt ist, könnte auch etwas beim Speicher im Argen liegen. Ich würde testweise die GPU-Spannung leicht anheben, bspw. im Afterburner und erneut testen. Hast du einmal die GPU-Temperaturen beobachtet .. ?
> 
> ...



Das könnten durchaus noch posttraumatische Belastungsstörungen aus der +200mV-Hölle sein, in welche ich den Chip des Öfteren geschickt hab (allerdings immer bei Temperaturen im Rahmen - VRM & GPU). Oder es ist nur logisch, da die Karte leider an der Blackscreen-Problematik leidet (übrigens Takt-unabhängig, was auf eine bleibende Schädigung der GPU "ab Werk" hindeutet und nicht auf ein Problem zwischen Spannung ~Stabilität~ Takt). Aufgrund der Aftermarket-Kühlung muss ich wohl oder übel damit leben, wobei Blackscreens mittlerweile nur noch im ~'10 Stunden @ Volllast'-Takt auftreten. Werde, wenn ich einem Kollegen in den kommenden Tagen eine 290 einpflanze, einfach mal 'drauf bestehen, das kurz testen zu können und heute Abend auch nochmal ganz sicher gehen, ob der Fehler bei +100mV @ Underclocking nicht doch verschwindet.


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Februar 2015)

@Definder: Ja, Unlock zur X wäre ganz nett  Bzgl. BS hilft nur testen, auch wenn Bildfehler, wie sie bspw. bei Euda auftreten auch einfach von einer etwas zu niedrigen VCore kommen können .. wäre aber natürlich eine Erklärung für die B-Ware 

@Euda: Mhm, nicht zwingend. In der Regel produzieren die Karten Fehler, wenn sie über ihrem Limit oder an der Grenze sind. Ein Schritt zurück, und sie sollten verschwinden - sowohl bei GDDR5-, als auch bei GPU-Übertaktung. Generell kann man natürlich mit zu viel Spannung seinen VRAM über den Jordan jagen, aber dann dürfte sich die Karte direkt verabschieden. Dass die Speicherbausteine beschädigt, aber noch funktionsfähig sind, ist zwar durchaus denkbar, tritt meiner Erfahrung nach aber eher selten auf. Ausgenommen natürlich das bereits bekannte BS-Problem


----------



## Definder (24. Februar 2015)

Ja, wäre ein Erklärung, auf jeden Fall sah die Karte noch extrem neu aus , die Folie war noch nicht entfernt etc. war nicht festzustellen, ob die schon mal benutzt wurde. Nach dem Blackscreen kam ich direkt wieder ins Windows und nachdem der MSI Afterburner geladen wurde war der Bildschirm wieder tot. 
Von +25 auf -13 Mv war der Karte dann  wohl doch zuviel, muss ich besser aufpassen wenn ich etwas verstelle. Würde mich freuen wenn es stabil bleibt, die Karte ist einfach nur awesome!

Edit: Erster Valley-Durchgang @Stock ergab 2490 Punkte. Kann sich glaub sehen lassen


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Februar 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Ja. wäre ein Erklärung, auf jeden Fall sah die Karte noch extrem neu , die Folie war noch nicht entfernt etc. war nicht festzustellen, ob die schon mal benutzt wurde. Nach dem Blackscreen kam ich direkt wieder ins Windows und nachdem der MSI Afterburner geladen wurde war der Bildschirm wieder tot.
> Von +25 auf -13 Mv war der Karte dann  wohl doch zuviel, muss ich besser aufpassen wenn ich etwas verstelle. Würde mich freuen wenn es stabil bleibt, die Karte ist einfach nur awesome!



Definitiv - meine taktet wirklich gut, aber niedriger als - 6 mV brauche ich nicht versuchen, dann knallts^^ Einzig und allein über die Aux kann ich noch ein wenig Saft vom System nehmen - aber das ist auch mehr für's Gefühl


----------



## Definder (24. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Definitiv - meine taktet wirklich gut, aber niedriger als - 6 mV brauche ich nicht versuchen, dann knallts^^ Einzig und allein über die Aux kann ich noch ein wenig Saft vom System nehmen - aber das ist auch mehr für's Gefühl



Macht für mich auch insgesamt wenig Sinn, die Temperaturen bleiben extrem in Ordnung und die Lautstärke der Vapor befindet sich etwa auf der meiner Gehäuselüfter/des CPU-Lüfters. Und ob ich da dann 20 Watt mehr oder weniger verbrauche ist mir um ehrlich zu sein ziemlich egal  Wenn es aufs energiesparen ankäme sollte ich nicht meinen Class A Yamaha Verstärker verwenden, der genehmigt sich für das 1 W Ausgangsleistung auf den LS sicher 40-50 Watt


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Februar 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Macht für mich auch insgesamt wenig Sinn, die Temperaturen bleiben extrem in Ordnung und die Lautstärke der Vapor befindet sich etwa auf der meiner Gehäuselüfter/des CPU-Lüfters. Und ob ich da dann 20 Watt mehr oder weniger verbrauche ist mir um ehrlich zu sein ziemlich egal  Wenn es aufs energiesparen ankäme sollte ich nicht meinen Class A Yamaha Verstärker verwenden, der genehmigt sich für das 1 W Ausgangsleistung auf den LS sicher 40-50 Watt



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Haha, Unlock zur R9 290x oder was meinst du ? ^^
> Bisher macht sie ihren Job gut, Temperatur bleibt im Rahmen nur die 12 Volt Schiene meines (nicht sehr guten) Netzteils macht mir ein wenig Sorgen, 11,5 Volt unter Vollast zeigt es mir derzeit an. Temperatur bleibt bei 74 Grad und das in einem Zimmer, welches die 20-21 Grad der Testumgebung deutlich überschreitet  Gehäuselüfter laufen vll. mit 800 Umdrehungen, wenn überhaupt.


Schön den Takt bisl runter und uv.....ich nutze zur Zeit nur 980/1250mhz @- 44mv (1,04v)

Oder 1000/1300mhz@-31mv (1,08v)

Und mit eigener Luffikurve liegt Max 25% an....avg so 23%[emoji106] [emoji16]


----------



## ebastler (24. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schön den Takt bisl runter und uv.....ich nutze zur Zeit nur 980/1250mhz @- 44mv (1,04v)
> 
> Oder 1000/1300mhz@-31mv (1,08v)
> 
> Und mit eigener Luffikurve liegt Max 25% an....ach so 23%[emoji106] [emoji16]



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ine-heaven-4-0-a-post7204417.html#post7204417'



Hab ich dich endlich^^
Hat mich +175mV gekostet, oder aber 1,24V, um es absolut zu sagen, und 1250/1700MHz.
Der Morpheus ist echt ne Wucht, 69° Chiptemp.


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2015)

Ruhiiig Evga. lass dich nicht reizen und steck diese Niederlage wie ein Mann weg!
NEIN du ballerst jetzt nicht ordentlich Spannung drauf und quälst deine blaue Diva!
290X vs 290? Unfairer Fight


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ruhiiig Evga. lass dich nicht reizen und steck diese Niederlage wie ein Mann weg!
> NEIN du ballerst jetzt nicht ordentlich Spannung drauf und quälst deine blaue Diva!
> 290X vs 290? Unfairer Fight


Warum nicht..[emoji16] ..nächste Woche hab ich Zeit[emoji6] Nein zu viel Spannung bekommt mein baby nicht


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2015)

Kommt der neue Treiber eigentlich noch heute oder nächste Woche? Ist ja wieder soweit.
Verfolgt einfach diesen Thread und AMD Matts comments und schaut mal post Nr. 730 The AMD Driver Thread - Page 25 - Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## ebastler (24. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warum nicht..[emoji16] ..nächste Woche hab ich Zeit[emoji6] Nein zu viel Spannung bekommt mein baby nicht



Wie viel hattest du denn maximal drauf?
Normalerweise bin ich so mit 1.188V maximal unterwegs beim Spielen, drober wird es mir zu laut.
Das wären +75mV, glaub ich.
Jetzt beim Bench waren es eben +175, und 1.24V, scheint gewaltig Abfall zwischen Wandlern und Chip zu geben^^


----------



## Euda (24. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> @Definder: Ja, Unlock zur X wäre ganz nett  Bzgl. BS hilft nur testen, auch wenn Bildfehler, wie sie bspw. bei Euda auftreten auch einfach von einer etwas zu niedrigen VCore kommen können .. wäre aber natürlich eine Erklärung für die B-Ware
> 
> @Euda: Mhm, nicht zwingend. In der Regel produzieren die Karten Fehler, wenn sie über ihrem Limit oder an der Grenze sind. Ein Schritt zurück, und sie sollten verschwinden - sowohl bei GDDR5-, als auch bei GPU-Übertaktung. Generell kann man natürlich mit zu viel Spannung seinen VRAM über den Jordan jagen, aber dann dürfte sich die Karte direkt verabschieden. Dass die Speicherbausteine beschädigt, aber noch funktionsfähig sind, ist zwar durchaus denkbar, tritt meiner Erfahrung nach aber eher selten auf. Ausgenommen natürlich das bereits bekannte BS-Problem



Habe es nun nochmal im Ruckelmodus (FX-8350 @ 2.8 GHz @ Std.-Vcore, RAM @ 1066 MHz, GPU @ 600 MHz @ +100mV (auch mit Std.-Voltage plus UV getestet), VRAM @ 700 MHz) gedaddelt. Leider keinerlei Änderung... wobei - "leider"? Da ein bleibender Schaden der GPU oder des VRAMs wohl unwahrscheinlich ist, könnte es sich bloß um einen Treiberbug handeln. Wär nice. "Echte" Aufklärung schafft da wohl nur der Vergleich mit einer anderen 290/-X.


----------



## Scarfy (24. Februar 2015)

Hey, ich habe seit heute eine Sapphire r9 290x Tri-x oc. Ich habe kein weiteres OC betrieben noch irgend etwas anderes geändert, die Karte sollte ja eigentlich einen Takt von 1040 haben, tingelt bei Warthunder allerdings bei 800 rum, wenn man grad startet sogar bei weniger wodurch es grad am Anfang des Spiels ~ 10sek ruckelt. Ich habe dann ca. 20FPS anstatt 60(Vsync). 
Habe zur weiteren Untersuchung auch Gpu-Z und Furmark laufen lassen, hier habe ich immer um die 950 beim core. Der Speicher stimmt mit 1300. Die Karte bleibt Temperaturmäßig absolut in Ordnung?!
Weiß jemand Rat?
Grüße


----------



## ebastler (24. Februar 2015)

Scarfy schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe seit heute eine Sapphire r9 290x Tri-x oc. Ich habe kein weiteres OC betrieben noch irgend etwas anderes geändert, die Karte sollte ja eigentlich einen Takt von 1040 haben, tingelt bei Warthunder allerdings bei 800 rum, wenn man grad startet sogar bei weniger wodurch es grad am Anfang des Spiels ~ 10sek ruckelt. Ich habe dann ca. 20FPS anstatt 60(Vsync).
> Habe zur weiteren Untersuchung auch Gpu-Z und Furmark laufen lassen, hier habe ich immer um die 950 beim core. Der Speicher stimmt mit 1300. Die Karte bleibt Temperaturmäßig absolut in Ordnung?!
> Weiß jemand Rat?
> Grüße



Furmark gleich wegwerfen, das ist nutzlos.
Unigine Heaven 4.0 ist recht gut als realistischer Lasttest, der dir nicht die Karte abbennt^^
Sag mal die einzelnen Temperaturen, die GPU-Z nach 15min Heaven ausliest.
Versuch mal, mit dem Afterburner/Sapphire Trixx das Power Target anzuheben, und schau, ob sie dann hochtaktet.


----------



## BurningSky1994 (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo habe vor ein paar Tagen schon einmal geschrieben...das alte Problem ist gelöst doch heute habe ich ein neues Problem bekommen habe meine Karte übertaktet
Clock:       947-> 1040
Memory: 1250-> 1425
Power Limit: +10%

Dies seit 2 Tagen...klappte soweit ganz gut, doch als ich meinen PC heute einschaltete bemerkte ich beim spielen einen Leistungsabfall habe das sofort mit dem Valley Benchmark überprüft.
Score vor dem übertakten:  2343
Score nach dem übertakten: 2611
Score heute(übertaktet): 2268

Wenn ich die normalen Taktraten wiederherstelle habe ich sogar noch weniger leistung.
Bitte um hilfe.


----------



## ebastler (24. Februar 2015)

BurningSky1994 schrieb:


> Hallo habe vor ein paar Tagen schon einmal geschrieben...das alte Problem ist gelöst doch heute habe ich ein neues Problem bekommen habe meine Karte übertaktet
> Clock:       947-> 1040
> Memory: 1250-> 1425
> Power Limit: +10%
> ...



Valley spinnt bei mir manchmal auch, hab da dann grundlos nur mehr 10fps oder so.
Versuch mal Heaven, das nutze ich lieber, und kann auch mehr dazu sagen... 
Vor allem spinnt das bei mir seltener.


----------



## Scarfy (24. Februar 2015)

Sooo, habs mit Heaven getestet:

Gpu 81 grad max
vrm1 82 grad
vrm2 64 grad

Bei Heaven zeigt er mir in GPU-Z auch 1040 beim clock an, mit kurzen sprüngen Richtung 800.
Hab daraufhin nochmal Warthunder angemacht und habe direkt am Spiel Anfang sogar nur 300Takt der dann auf 800 geht.

Hab beim Afterburner Power Limit +10% gegeben und keine Änderung.


----------



## BurningSky1994 (24. Februar 2015)

Im Heaven hab ich 1302 Punkte  statt 1401 übertaktet.
Bei normaler Taktung hatte ich 1266.
Im GPUTool beim Artefakttester habe ich auch nur 162 statt 210 frames.

Edit: @Scarfy ...lad dir mal RadeonPro runter da kannst du wenn du ein Spieleprofil erstellst solange das Spiel läuft maximale taktraten erzwingen.


----------



## dan954 (24. Februar 2015)

Scarfy schrieb:


> Sooo, habs mit Heaven getestet:
> 
> Gpu 81 grad max
> vrm1 82 grad
> ...


Das liegt dann einfach daran, dass das Spiel nicht so viel Leistung braucht und Powerplay dann runtertaktet.
Du kannst mal im Afterburner den inoffiziellen Overclocking-Modus ohne Powerplay einschalten+Powertarget voll und Takt leicht anheben,
dann sollte er eigentlich konstant gehalten werden.


----------



## Scarfy (24. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab euch nochmal ein Bild vom GPU-Z hochgeladen wie der bei mir beim spielen(Warthunder) aussieht.

Wenn Powerplay es soweit runtertaktet das ich Ruckler habe, macht das mal 0 Sinn für mich


----------



## BurningSky1994 (24. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt versuchs mal mit RadeonPro


----------



## S754 (24. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. Auch wenn er durch zu heiße Spannungswandler der Chip nicht mehr genug Storm bekommt.



Woher willst du das wissen? Meine Karte taktet sich erst ab 94°C Kerntemperatur runter, das weiß ich ganz genau.
Bevor die Spannungswandler zu heiß werden, ist der Chip schon bei den 94°C angekommen und taktet herunter.


----------



## Scarfy (24. Februar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Das liegt dann einfach daran, dass das Spiel nicht so viel Leistung braucht und Powerplay dann runtertaktet.
> Du kannst mal im Afterburner den inoffiziellen Overclocking-Modus ohne Powerplay einschalten+Powertarget voll und Takt leicht anheben,
> dann sollte er eigentlich konstant gehalten werden.



Hat leider keine Änderung gebracht


----------



## dan954 (24. Februar 2015)

Hast du auch den Takt angehoben?


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2015)

Scarfy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html


----------



## Scarfy (24. Februar 2015)

Wollts grad schreiben, vergessen, jetzt tuts, ist das denn dauerhaft sinnvoll?
Habs gleich mal in Warthunder getestet, bringt leider keine Änderung, Fps Einbruch am Anfang.


----------



## dan954 (24. Februar 2015)

Dauerhaft sinnvoll ist das sicherlich nicht aber wenn es dich stört das sie in Spielen immer hin und her springt kannst es dann ja anstellen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wie viel hattest du denn maximal drauf?
> Normalerweise bin ich so mit 1.188V maximal unterwegs beim Spielen, drober wird es mir zu laut.
> Das wären +75mV, glaub ich.
> Jetzt beim Bench waren es eben +175, und 1.24V, scheint gewaltig Abfall zwischen Wandlern und Chip zu geben^^


+200mv und 1,24-1,29v am schwanken....ach so Ca 1,27v


----------



## S754 (24. Februar 2015)

Habe jetzt mein Tearing-Problem gelöst. Es lag an dem inkompetenten HTML5 Videoplayer. Verwende jetzt wieder den guten alten Flash-Player und ich kann null Tearing erkennen!!!


----------



## Dr. med iziner (24. Februar 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich meine erworbene Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC takten lässt...


----------



## criss vaughn (25. Februar 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Habe es nun nochmal im Ruckelmodus (FX-8350 @ 2.8 GHz @ Std.-Vcore, RAM @ 1066 MHz, GPU @ 600 MHz @ +100mV (auch mit Std.-Voltage plus UV getestet), VRAM @ 700 MHz) gedaddelt. Leider keinerlei Änderung... wobei - "leider"? Da ein bleibender Schaden der GPU oder des VRAMs wohl unwahrscheinlich ist, könnte es sich bloß um einen Treiberbug handeln. Wär nice. "Echte" Aufklärung schafft da wohl nur der Vergleich mit einer anderen 290/-X.



Ich dachte zwar eher an Standard-Takt (980 MHz) + ein paar mV, aber ok  Aber d.h. das Flackern tritt erst seit einem gewissen Zeitpunkt auf .. ? Evtl. fängt der Chip doch an sich zu verabschieden ..  Ganz ehrlich: Wenn du noch in der Garantiephase bist: Tausch die Karte einfach


----------



## Duvar (25. Februar 2015)

Hier mal interessante Resultate für diejenigen, die über eine Wasserkühlung nachdenken. R9-290x GPU Waterblock Roundup! - ExtremeRigs.net


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Februar 2015)

Den Block von Koolance kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen. Da schmilzeb die VRMs förmlich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Februar 2015)

GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


hier mal das Luffiverhalten und temps in bf4 MP (ca halbe Stunde) Raumtemp 23 grad..alle luffis auf Minimum


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2015)

Ich hab so unglaublich Bock auf WaKü  , aber nicht mehr mit meiner aktuellen Hardware. Kommt Shrink, kommt Rat


----------



## Definder (25. Februar 2015)

So, Klopf auf Holz, 24 Stunden ohne Blackscreen und der PC lief davon sicherlich 18-19 Stunden. War wohl doch "Schuld eigene" und kein Problem mit der Hardware.... hoffentlich bleibt es so. Ich will die Vapor-X nie mehr hergeben 
Scheint so als ob ich meine alte R9 dann mal loswerden kann.


----------



## hansinho (25. Februar 2015)

Hi zusammen,

habe meine Gigabyte 970 G1 zurückgeschickt weil ich mit dem "Speicher-Bug" nicht leben wollte (bitte keine neue Diskusion über die Problematik mit der 970).
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage welche 290(x) ich nehmen soll. Ich habe mich schon quer durch diverse Foren und Tests gelesen und schwanke z.Zt. zwischen diesen beiden:

4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290X New TriX-OC GDDR5 UEFI

8585207 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe

Dazu gönne ich mir noch das Fractal R5 und hoffe, dass  die Laustärke im Vergleich zur G1 im "erträglichen" Rahmen bleibt.
Was sagt ihr zu den Karten im Bezug auf Temperatur, Lautstärke und Leistung?

Ich freu mich auf euren Senf 
greetz


----------



## S754 (25. Februar 2015)

Nimm die VaporX aber bestell nicht bei MF, wenn du keine Probleme haben willst.


----------



## Definder (25. Februar 2015)

hansinho schrieb:


> 8585207 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe
> 
> Dazu gönne ich mir noch das Fractal R5 und hoffe, dass  die Laustärke im Vergleich zur G1 im "erträglichen" Rahmen bleibt.
> Was sagt ihr zu den Karten im Bezug auf Temperatur, Lautstärke und Leistung?
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, der Aufpreis zur 290x scheint mir immer noch zu hoch, kann man nur schwer rechtfertigen. Daher würde ich auch sagen, greif zur Vapor-X. Lautstärke-technisch ist die schon sehr sehr angenehm, wird sicherlich nicht an die G1 rankommen aber man muss schon sehr empfindlich sein, wenn einem das leichte Rauschen im Hintergrund zu sehr stört. Da ich meistens sowieso am Rechner sitze und leise Musik höre oder einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer aufhabe bekomme ich von der Karte sowieso nichts mit. 
Und heute Nacht bin ich bei laufendem Rechner eingeschlafen, und beim schlafen bin ich persönlich sehr empfindlich was Geräusche angeht


----------



## ebastler (25. Februar 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, der Aufpreis zur 290x scheint mir immer noch zu hoch, kann man nur schwer rechtfertigen. Daher würde ich auch sagen, greif zur Vapor-X. Lautstärke-technisch ist die schon sehr sehr angenehm, wird sicherlich nicht an die G1 rankommen aber man muss schon sehr empfindlich sein, wenn einem das leichte Rauschen im Hintergrund zu sehr stört. Da ich meistens sowieso am Rechner sitze und leise Musik höre oder einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer aufhabe bekomme ich von der Karte sowieso nichts mit.
> Und heute Nacht bin ich bei laufendem Rechner eingeschlafen, und beim schlafen bin ich persönlich sehr empfindlich was Geräusche angeht



Meine ist mit dem Morpheus so leise, dass ich schlafen kann, während der Rechner faltet.
Auf 1100MHz (+19mV) ist die sich im Idle drehende WD Purple (afaik die leiseste 5400rpm HDD am Markt) lauter als die Karte unter Folding-Last.
Un die Platte vibriert nicht, allein das Lagergeräusch.


----------



## Definder (25. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Meine ist mit dem Morpheus so leise, dass ich schlafen kann, während der Rechner faltet.
> Auf 1100MHz (+19mV) ist die sich im Idle drehende WD Purple (afaik die leiseste 5400rpm HDD am Markt) lauter als die Karte unter Folding-Last.
> Un die Platte vibriert nicht, allein das Lagergeräusch.



Mein Rechner läuft normalerweise nur wenn er gebraucht wird, seitdem ich die SSD habe schalte ich den auch gerne mal aus wenn ich für 10 Min in ein anderes Zimmer gehe 
Persönlich haut mich die Vapor-X einfach so vom Hocker, weil man ja immer nur liest wie heiß und laut die 290er sein sollen und die Dezibel Angaben der Testartikel sind halt nicht wirklich gut einzuordnen. 
Jetzt gehts dann langsam mal ans OC, bin gespannt wie weit ich kommen werde. ASIC ist mit 69,x nicht berauschend aber meine 71er ASIC 280x ging ja auch bis 1175... also mal schauen.


----------



## hansinho (25. Februar 2015)

Hat denn jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte was den Lautstärkenunterschied angeht? Mir sind persönliche Aussagen immer lieber als Tests.
@ S754; Ich werde bei "Anobo" kaufen hab dort noch ne Gutschrift von 20€

Das NT sollte passen oder? (Ist ca. 4 Monate alt)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Februar 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Mein Rechner läuft normalerweise nur wenn er gebraucht wird, seitdem ich die SSD habe schalte ich den auch gerne mal aus wenn ich für 10 Min in ein anderes Zimmer gehe
> Persönlich haut mich die Vapor-X einfach so vom Hocker, weil man ja immer nur liest wie heiß und laut die 290er sein sollen und die Dezibel Angaben der Testartikel sind halt nicht wirklich gut einzuordnen.
> Jetzt gehts dann langsam mal ans OC, bin gespannt wie weit ich kommen werde. ASIC ist mit 69,x nicht berauschend aber meine 71er 280x ging ja auch bis 1200... also mal schauen.


Mach mal ein Profil mit 980/1250mhz und uv.....und luffikurve ändern....Du wirst begeistert sein....ich kann dir meine Kurve nachher hier Posten....wenn du willst....brauche nicht soviel Leistung für bf4[emoji6] 

Habe vorhin ja eine logfile gepostet....Guck sie dir mal an.

Bin jetzt noch @work


Definder schrieb:


> Mein Rechner läuft normalerweise nur wenn er gebraucht wird, seitdem ich die SSD habe schalte ich den auch gerne mal aus wenn ich für 10 Min in ein anderes Zimmer gehe
> Persönlich haut mich die Vapor-X einfach so vom Hocker, weil man ja immer nur liest wie heiß und laut die 290er sein sollen und die Dezibel Angaben der Testartikel sind halt nicht wirklich gut einzuordnen.
> Jetzt gehts dann langsam mal ans OC, bin gespannt wie weit ich kommen werde. ASIC ist mit 69,x nicht berauschend aber meine 71er 280x ging ja auch bis 1200... also mal schauen.





Definder schrieb:


> Mein Rechner läuft normalerweise nur wenn er gebraucht wird, seitdem ich die SSD habe schalte ich den auch gerne mal aus wenn ich für 10 Min in ein anderes Zimmer gehe
> Persönlich haut mich die Vapor-X einfach so vom Hocker, weil man ja immer nur liest wie heiß und laut die 290er sein sollen und die Dezibel Angaben der Testartikel sind halt nicht wirklich gut einzuordnen.
> Jetzt gehts dann langsam mal ans OC, bin gespannt wie weit ich kommen werde. ASIC ist mit 69,x nicht berauschend aber meine 71er 280x ging ja auch bis 1200... also mal schauen.


----------



## beren2707 (25. Februar 2015)

@hansinho: Hatte 290 Vapor-X und die G1 schon parallel hier in vergleichbaren Gehäusen (einmal DS3, einmal Define 4) und würde behaupten, dass bei geschlossenem Gehäuse unter Last kein relevanter Unterschied festzustellen ist. Aus der Box heraus ist die Vapor unter Last gefühlt minimal lauter, im Idle ist sie dafür etwas leiser.


----------



## hansinho (25. Februar 2015)

@ beren2707
Das sind genau die Infos die  ich mir erhofft hatte. thx!


----------



## beren2707 (25. Februar 2015)

Bitte sehr.  Beide Karten bieten bei ordentlicher Belüftung noch Potential, das man mit einer angepassten Lüfterkurve ausschöpfen sollte. Dann bleibt es deutlich ruhiger und trotzdem kühl genug.


----------



## Definder (25. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Profil mit 980/1250mhz und uv.....und luffikurve ändern....Du wirst begeistert sein....ich kann dir meine Kurve nachher hier Posten....wenn du willst....brauche nicht soviel Leistung für bf4[emoji6]
> 
> Habe vorhin ja eine logfile gepostet....Guck sie dir mal an.
> 
> Bin jetzt noch @work


Klingt gut, werde ich bei Gelegenheit direkt ausprobieren  Jetzt muss ich erstmal noch mein Netztteillüfter austauschen, der fängt an zu rattern *sigh*.


----------



## Euda (25. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich dachte zwar eher an Standard-Takt (980 MHz) + ein paar mV, aber ok  Aber d.h. das Flackern tritt erst seit einem gewissen Zeitpunkt auf .. ? Evtl. fängt der Chip doch an sich zu verabschieden ..  Ganz ehrlich: Wenn du noch in der Garantiephase bist: Tausch die Karte einfach



Das Flackern tritt auf, seit ich die Karte habe. Wie gesagt werde ich in den nächsten Tagen eine weitere Hawaii direkt in meinem System zum Vergleich heranziehen. Zur RMA: Man kann es versuchen und auf Kulanz von XFX hoffen. Sollte die Vergleichskarte das Problem nicht aufweisen, sende ich mal 'ne Mail an den RMA-Service. 

Standardtakt ist btw. 1 GHz, es ist eine 290X :>


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Februar 2015)

Meine Neue Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X  "New Edition"  kommt morgen mittag
Falls jemand was wissen möchte nur zu, hoffe die Karte geht diesmal ab und nicht nach wenigen Augenblicken heiß und laut, oder gar kaputt!


----------



## Roundy (25. Februar 2015)

jetzt fehlt nur noch das case, dann kannst endlich hawaii in vollen zügen genießen 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Februar 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Klingt gut, werde ich bei Gelegenheit direkt ausprobieren  Jetzt muss ich erstmal noch mein Netztteillüfter austauschen, der fängt an zu rattern *sigh*.



hier mal meine Profile die schon ewig 24/7 stable sind. Eventuell ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt für dich. Ich habe einen asic von 77% also denke ich das du bisl mehr Spannung brauchst.


----------



## ebastler (25. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hier mal meine Profile die schon ewig 24/7 stable sind. Eventuell ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt für dich. Ich habe einen asic von 77% also denke ich das du bisl mehr Spannung brauchst.



Sind die Spannungen, die es rechts ausliest, unter Last? o.O


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Februar 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Mein Rechner läuft normalerweise nur wenn er gebraucht wird, seitdem ich die SSD habe schalte ich den auch gerne mal aus wenn ich für 10 Min in ein anderes Zimmer gehe
> Persönlich haut mich die Vapor-X einfach so vom Hocker, weil man ja immer nur liest wie heiß und laut die 290er sein sollen und die Dezibel Angaben der Testartikel sind halt nicht wirklich gut einzuordnen.
> Jetzt gehts dann langsam mal ans OC, bin gespannt wie weit ich kommen werde. ASIC ist mit 69,x nicht berauschend aber meine 71er 280x ging ja auch bis 1200... also mal schauen.





Definder schrieb:


> Mein Rechner läuft normalerweise nur wenn er gebraucht wird, seitdem ich die SSD habe schalte ich den auch gerne mal aus wenn ich für 10 Min in ein anderes Zimmer gehe
> Persönlich haut mich die Vapor-X einfach so vom Hocker, weil man ja immer nur liest wie heiß und laut die 290er sein sollen und die Dezibel Angaben der Testartikel sind halt nicht wirklich gut einzuordnen.
> Jetzt gehts dann langsam mal ans OC, bin gespannt wie weit ich kommen werde. ASIC ist mit 69,x nicht berauschend aber meine 71er 280x ging ja auch bis 1200... also mal schauen.


 


ebastler schrieb:


> Sind die Spannungen, die es rechts ausliest, unter Last? o.O


Ne hatte nur den pc angemacht


----------



## criss vaughn (26. Februar 2015)

@hansinho: Ich würde nach einer 290X Vapor-X Ausschau halten - falls es dir das Geld Wert ist. Aktuell schon ab 395 € zu haben - und da AMD die Regale ohne Hype hinsichtlich neuer Generation leerräumen möchte, werden die Preise ein paar Tage noch recht stabil bleiben. Außerdem sind die 290er-Karten immer noch gute Konkurrenz zu den Maxwells 

Soo, konnte die Finger nicht ruhig lassen und bin jetzt mit 1,28 V bei 1210 / 1550 MHz. Alles darüber - egal ob Takt oder Spannung -produziert Bildfehler^^ Aber immerhin dürfte sie mit der neuen Paste kühle werden


----------



## DARPA (26. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hier mal meine Profile die schon ewig 24/7 stable sind. Eventuell ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt für dich. Ich habe einen asic von 77% also denke ich das du bisl mehr Spannung brauchst.



Unsere Karten sind erstma sehr identisch. Hab ne Asic von 76,9 und es liegen ~ 10mV mehr Spannung an. 
Trotzdem brauch ich z.B. für 1100/1400 min. +38mV, sonst gibts Artefakte in Heaven. Da bist du bei -6. Und auf 1200 MHz würd ich nie kommen, wahrscheinlich nicht mal mit 2 V 

Da sieht man wieder, die ganze Zahlenspielerei ist Schall und Rauch.



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich würde nach einer 290X Vapor-X Ausschau halten - falls es dir das Geld Wert ist. Aktuell schon ab 395 € zu haben


Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich der Aufpreis für ne X auch aktuell nicht.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Februar 2015)

R9 290 Tri-x New Edition ist da

ASIC 70,7 %    
IDLE schön extrem Leise !!
OPTISCH ein Hammer
Mousepad wie bei Vapor -X bei Lite Retail gar dabei

*Bios Version:  015.048.000.032.000000*

Mehr am Abend!
*PS: ----> Lüfter drehen mit 873 U/min*


3 loops  Valley Benchmark
Lüfter MAXIMAL 44%
GPU Temperatur maximal 74 Grad
VRM 72 Grad für die Maxyimale Temperatur, VRM 2 gerade mal 65 Grad Celsius.
Lüfter bei weitem NICHT störend, auf 80 Grad kann man jenen lcoker auf 35% bis 38% drehen lassen!

OPTIMAL die Karte
Und Ihr mir Eurem Gehäuse    
Dies wird getauscht, aber hatte wohl einfach 3x Pech mit der Turboduo Karte ....


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2015)

Sind die Lüfter noch gleich groß wie bei der alten TriX?
Alte TriX läuft im idle mit ~1400RPM soweit ich weiß.
Hört sich aber schon mal gut an, freut mich für dich.


----------



## DARPA (26. Februar 2015)

Jap, zumindest bei der Vapor ist 1.400 RPM Idle Speed. Die Lüfter sind ja glaube die gleichen wie bei der Tri-X.

Aber 870 RPM klingt brachial.  Wie ist denn die Drehzahl bei 35% ?


----------



## derneuemann (26. Februar 2015)

Meine laufen unter Last mit 900rpm (ASUS GTX970 Strix) , dafür habt ihr 4GB ...
Kann AMD mal schnell ne neue Serie mit Energieeffizienz auflegen.


----------



## Icedaft (26. Februar 2015)

Ob sich die 20% Aufpreis zur "X" lohnen...? Produktvergleich Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC (New Edition), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G), Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC (New Edition), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11226-16-20G) | Geizh


----------



## Performer81 (26. Februar 2015)

Die X ist bei gleichem Takt im Idealfall knapp 10% schneller, musst du entscheiden ob sichs lohnt.


----------



## criss vaughn (26. Februar 2015)

Es ist einfach Ansichtssache: Wer das Maximum möchte, holt sich die X und taktet die weiter, aus P/L-Sicht wäre wieder die 290 erste Wahl. Je nach Chipgüte, können die 10 - 12 % über einen spielbaren Bereich unter DS/1440p entscheiden, müssen aber nicht - Benchmarks gibt es genug und OC ist auch immer etwas Glückssache, von daher muss es jeder selber wissen


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2015)

Ach ne gebrauchte 7950 für 105€ und ne gebrauchte CPU für 95€ reichen aus umd Top Leistung zu haben 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/375929-ranking-pla-game-benchmark-4.html#post7209279
Bin der neue 290 Jäger


----------



## derneuemann (26. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ach ne gebrauchte 7950 für 105€ und ne gebrauchte CPU für 95€ reichen aus umd Top Leistung zu haben
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/375929-ranking-pla-game-benchmark-4.html#post7209279
> Bin der neue 290 Jäger



Ja die gute alte HD7950, habe noch eine im Keller, vielleicht versuche ich die nochmal zu reaktivieren


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2015)

Ist echt überraschend gut, vor allem für den Preis. Mit bissl OC eine durchaus solide Karte.
Sowas packt man doch net in den Keller Mensch


----------



## derneuemann (26. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich dir sage das meine 24/7 mit 1,17V 1200MHz Gamestable lief, wunderst du dich bestimmt noch mehr...
Habe derzeit für das gute Stück keinen Kühler, vielleicht besorg ich mir einen gebrauchten Peter 2 oder so.


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2015)

Warum soll ich mich wundern? Die sind ja bekannt, dass di gut abgehen. Vom Standardtakt 800MHz soweit rauf ist schon nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Edit: Habe mal minimal weiter getaktet und hab schon die übertaktete 290 eingeholt, das kann doch net sein Mensch... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/375929-ranking-pla-game-benchmark-4.html#post7209618


----------



## ricki_x (26. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute,
ich hab echt Probleme mit meiner Graka und zwar schmiert die immer ab wenn ich BF 4 spiele und sie leicht übertaktet habe ~1030Mhz core/1270MHz Memory. Naja,eigentlich ist nur der Treiber weg,aber den PC muss ich trotzdem Neustarten.Ist das normal nämlich bei anderen Spielen/Benchmarks z.B. Firestrike läuft sie mit 1050MHz problemlos durch.Ich benutze Mantle,liegt das daran das BF 4 ******** ist oder ist die Grafikkarte ******** ?


----------



## derneuemann (26. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mich wundern? Die sind ja bekannt, dass di gut abgehen. Vom Standardtakt 800MHz soweit rauf ist schon nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> 
> Edit: Habe mal minimal weiter getaktet und hab schon die übertaktete 290 eingeholt, das kann doch net sein Mensch... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/375929-ranking-pla-game-benchmark-4.html#post7209618



Ja, 1200 ja, aber mit 1,3V für Benchmarks gingen 1378MHz durch den 3DMark und 1360 durch alle Games... Das ist schon krasser...


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Februar 2015)

Man hört so viel wie nix von den Lüftern.
Hebe ich das Ohr bei geschlossenem Gehäuse an die Mesh-Front höre ich ein leises Säuseln, mehr aber auch nicht   

Gehäuse steht unter dem Tisch, sprich im Computertisch verstaut,- und erst jetzt höre ich dass es gar Leiser gehen kann als mit der AMD Referenz Design unter Idle
Echt so gut wie unhörbar, bis kaum hörbar.

Hier mal die IDLE Temperaturen - VRM 1 und 2 Angaben sowie der Lüfterspeed  (20% ist Minimum)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2015)

Lädst du das Bios noch hoch?
Teste es dann mal morgen.


----------



## ebastler (26. Februar 2015)

800rpm Idle gut o.O
Ich hab 900rpm mit Overvolting und OC im Heaven Loop und dabei 65°


----------



## Roundy (26. Februar 2015)

Und mach mal bitte 30 min valley gefolgt von 30min heaven 
Freut mich für dich wenn soe endlich mal gescheit läuft 
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Februar 2015)

Wie lade ich genau das Bios hoch?
Ist dasselbe wie bei der Vapor-X

Aber die Lüfter sind die weitaus Besseren. Leiseren als bei der alten Tri-X - Vapor-X


----------



## Definder (26. Februar 2015)

Oh man, wie gut. +25 mv (Standard), +15 Power, 1100/1400 und 2604 Punkte im Valley, dabei 74 Grad bei 41 % Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Jetzt zwei Tage ohne Anzeichen von Stabilitätsproblemen.
Beste. Karte. ever. Die ist für mich jeden Cent Wert 
Mal schauen, ob sie das auch im Tomb Raider aushält. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man dort schneller Probleme hat als in anderen Games.
Edit: Jap, auch hier dasselbe Bild. Irgendwann werde ich mich mal weiter vor tasten aber für den Moment brauch ich ja nichtmal die 1100 Mhz Takt


----------



## Performer81 (26. Februar 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Oh man, wie gut. +25 mv (Standard), +15 Power, 1100/1400 und 2604 Punkte im Valley, dabei 74 Grad bei 41 % Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Jetzt zwei Tage ohne Anzeichen von Stabilitätsproblemen.
> Beste. Karte. ever. Die ist für mich jeden Cent Wert
> Mal schauen, ob sie das auch im Tomb Raider aushält. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man dort schneller Probleme hat als in anderen Games.
> Edit: Jap, auch hier dasselbe Bild. Irgendwann werde ich mich mal weiter vor tasten aber für den Moment brauch ich ja nichtmal die 1100 Mhz Takt



Über welche KArte sprichst du überhaupt?


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie lade ich genau das Bios hoch?
> Ist dasselbe wie bei der Vapor-X
> 
> Aber die Lüfter sind die weitaus Besseren. Leiseren als bei der alten Tri-X - Vapor-X



Na erstmal speichern mit GPU Z und dann hochladen bei zb speedyshare.com


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Februar 2015)

Bitte sehr:
Hawaii.rom - Speedy Share - upload your files here

Umbenennen  müsst Ihr dann die DATEI!


----------



## ebastler (26. Februar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:
> Hawaii.rom - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> 
> Umbenennen  müsst Ihr dann die DATEI!



Warum? Der Dateiname ist beim Flashen ziemlich irrelevant.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mich wundern? Die sind ja bekannt, dass di gut abgehen. Vom Standardtakt 800MHz soweit rauf ist schon nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> 
> Edit: Habe mal minimal weiter getaktet und hab schon die übertaktete 290 eingeholt, das kann doch net sein Mensch... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/375929-ranking-pla-game-benchmark-4.html#post7209618


So eine gute CPU und dann niedrig getakteter RAM. 

Netter Score.  Was ist mit deinem "alten" Hardwaresetup passiert?


----------



## ebastler (26. Februar 2015)

Hui, neuer Benchmark. Gleich mal laufen lassen


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2015)

Na das steht auch hier, dieser Rechner gehört meiner Freundin, hab die Teile für sie gekauft hier im Marktplatz.
Bei Sandy CPUs ists doch bissl schwerer mit schnellem RAM soweit ich weiß. Der RAM war in meinem Rechner drin und lief @ 2133MHz CL11.
In diesem Rechner läuft das net, deswegen habe ich es @ 1600MHz gelassen, die CPU läuft auch mit 5.2GHz, braucht dafür aber 1.5V 
Hab das aber schon 30 min mit 5.2GHz laufen lassen, aber man muss es ja net übertreiben. Freundin zockt aktuell wenn Tera hier, hab ihr paar Profile erstellt und teste ihr Setup halt ein wenig.
Hier fehlt ein weiterer Monitor, kein Bock auf dem 50 Zoll Sony TV meinen Rechner laufen zu lassen. Freundin bekommt meinen alten Moni und ich bin halt am schauen, wollte den WQHD 25 Zoll Dell kaufen für 300€, 
nur warte ich noch auf die Free Sync Teile. Dann kommt vermutlich demnächst eine 390X in die Kiste, mal sehen was sich demnächst so alles ergibt.
(oder überspringen wir die 390X 4GB Version?)


----------



## Definder (26. Februar 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Über welche KArte sprichst du überhaupt?



Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X, sollte vielleicht die Konfiguration aus dem Profil in die Signatur übertragen


----------



## criss vaughn (27. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na das steht auch hier, dieser Rechner gehört meiner Freundin, hab die Teile für sie gekauft hier im Marktplatz.
> Bei Sandy CPUs ists doch bissl schwerer mit schnellem RAM soweit ich weiß. Der RAM war in meinem Rechner drin und lief @ 2133MHz CL11.
> In diesem Rechner läuft das net, deswegen habe ich es @ 1600MHz gelassen, die CPU läuft auch mit 5.2GHz, braucht dafür aber 1.5V
> Hab das aber schon 30 min mit 5.2GHz laufen lassen, aber man muss es ja net übertreiben. Freundin zockt aktuell wenn Tera hier, hab ihr paar Profile erstellt und teste ihr Setup halt ein wenig.
> ...



1.5 V - das ist aber ein Post-WaKü-Konzept, oder .. ?!  

Ich habe seit gestern mein neues Antec-NT verbaut (aaaah, diese Ruhe ) und dabei gleich auf CPU und GPU Flüssigmetall aufgetragen. Die 290 ist bei 1.30 V unter Valley nun nicht mehr 89 °C warm (55 % RPM), sondern 73 °C  Ebenso wird der kleine Ivy ~ 10 °C kühler, allerdings waren die Temperaturen noch nie wirklich bedenklich - im Gegensatz zur Spannung


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> 1.5 V - das ist aber ein Post-WaKü-Konzept, oder .. ?!
> 
> Ich habe seit gestern mein neues Antec-NT verbaut (aaaah, diese Ruhe ) und dabei gleich auf CPU und GPU Flüssigmetall aufgetragen. Die 290 ist bei 1.30 V unter Valley nun nicht mehr 89 °C warm (55 % RPM), sondern 73 °C [emoji14] Ebenso wird der kleine Ivy ~ 10 °C kühler, allerdings waren die Temperaturen noch nie wirklich bedenklich - im Gegensatz zur Spannung


Und wie sind die temps @game bei normalen Spannungen?


----------



## criss vaughn (27. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und wie sind die temps @game bei normalen Spannungen?



Bei mittleren 1.2X'er Spannungen dreht der Lüfter bei 40 - 50 % und bleibt deutlich unter 70 °C - ich bin zugegebenermaßen wirklich sehr positiv überrascht^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Bei mittleren 1.2X'er Spannungen dreht der Lüfter bei 40 - 50 % und bleibt deutlich unter 70 °C - ich bin zugegebenermaßen wirklich sehr positiv überrascht^^


Blöde Frage bekommt man so'n flüssig Metall wieder gut von der GPU ab?


----------



## S754 (27. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Blöde Frage bekommt man so'n flüssig Metall wieder gut von der GPU ab?



Hmm...gute Frage. Habs noch nicht ausprobiert bei meiner 290X


----------



## criss vaughn (27. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Blöde Frage bekommt man so'n flüssig Metall wieder gut von der GPU ab?



Nachdem ich mich auf der GPU-DIE "verpinselt" habe (Danke kleines Töchterchen ), habe ich einen Teil mit einem fusselfreien Tuch entfernt und neu aufgetragen - war kein Problem. Wenn du allerdings den Heatspreader der CPU mit dem Schwamm anraust, verteilen sich die Partikel wunderschön und setzen sich fest - lässt sich ohne Probleme mit Alkohol entfernen, aber die CPU ist natürlich "modifiziert" .. gut, mir egal, die CPU behalte ich bis sie auseinander fällt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich auf der GPU-DIE "verpinselt" habe (Danke kleines Töchterchen ), habe ich einen Teil mit einem fusselfreien Tuch entfernt und neu aufgetragen - war kein Problem. Wenn du allerdings den Heatspreader der CPU mit dem Schwamm anraust, verteilen sich die Partikel wunderschön und setzen sich fest - lässt sich ohne Probleme mit Alkohol entfernen, aber die CPU ist natürlich "modifiziert" .. gut, mir egal, die CPU behalte ich bis sie auseinander fällt


Wenn dann nur die GPU


----------



## DerMega (27. Februar 2015)

Wenn der Treiber abstürzt, dann lösche den doch erstmal richtig mit diesen Entfernungstools für Grakatreiber und installier den neu. Eventuell mal alternativ den Omega bzw. den nicht Omega Treiber installieren.


Ich hätte da auch einmal eine Frage: Hat schonmal jemand bei seiner PowerColor PCS+ den Kühler gewechselt und dann wegen einer Garantie einschicken müssen? Natürlich mit dem original Kühler.
Mir geht es darum, ob es dann immernoch eine normale Garantieabwicklung gibt. Was ich bisher lesen konnte war: Bei Sapphire ja und bei PowerColor waren es nur Vermutungen. Falls wer von Posts weiss, wo das schonmal beschrieben wurde, wäre ich über einen Link dankbar


----------



## DARPA (27. Februar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:
> Hawaii.rom - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> 
> Umbenennen  müsst Ihr dann die DATEI!



Gibt das keine Probleme, dieses Bios für ne "alte" Tri-X zu verwenden? Das Custom PCB hat doch mehr Phasen als die Ref Platine.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2015)

Tag zusammen, hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Verspüre das dringende Bedürfnis meine GPU zu tauschen und wollte mal konkret nachfragen ob hier eventuell jemand von einer GTX 770 kam und auf eine 290/x gewechselt ist.

Ich hoffe damit kein Krieg zwischen den Lagern zu entfachen. Hab einem Kumpel bereits eine 290 Tri-X verbaut und war von der Karte wirklich angetan. Mit der Neuauflage der 290er steigt das Interesse nochmals. Leider kam ein direkter Vergleich mit seiner Karte so noch nicht zu Stande, da sich keiner sein Windows zerschießen will beim Versuch von Rot auf Grün und zurück, evtl setz ich mir mal ein extra Windows dazu auf.

Meine Frage geht nun vor allem in Richtung der Temperaturen und Lautstärke, darum bitte ich um eine realistische Einschätzung.
Meine GTX770 erreicht mit dem Accelero x3 nach Stunden mal 65°C auf dem Chip bei sehr geringen Geräuschniveau. Dazu muss man den Accelero aber wohl mal gehört haben, denn wenn ich jetzt von 75-80% Drehzahl spreche klingt das für viele sicher extrem. Aber eigentlich nehme ich den AC-x3 erst in diesem Bereich war.

Zurück zur Frage, ist es realistisch zu glauben mit einer 290 (x) Tri-X in ähnlichen Lautstärke und Temperatur Bereichen zu bleiben oder doch eher ein Wunsch?
Da das jetzt sehr spezielle Fragen sind würde ich mir wünschen wenn sich nur jemand mit persönlichen Erfahrungen meldet, da ich die üblichen Fakten diversen Tests und Benches entnehmen kann.

Hoffe ihr versteht mein kleines "Problem" und könnt mir so neutral wie möglich weiterhelfen. 
Mir ist natürlich bewußt, wo ich diese Frage gepostet hab, hoffe aber alles bleibt friedlich.
Danke


----------



## Definder (27. Februar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Tag zusammen, hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Verspüre das dringende Bedürfnis meine GPU zu tauschen und wollte mal konkret nachfragen ob hier eventuell jemand von einer GTX 770 kam und auf eine 290/x gewechselt ist.
> 
> Ich hoffe damit kein Krieg zwischen den Lagern zu entfachen. Hab einem Kumpel bereits eine 290 Tri-X verbaut und war von der Karte wirklich angetan. Mit der Neuauflage der 290er steigt das Interesse nochmals. Leider kam ein direkter Vergleich mit seiner Karte so noch nicht zu Stande, da sich keiner sein Windows zerschießen will beim Versuch von Rot auf Grün und zurück, evtl setz ich mir mal ein extra Windows dazu auf.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hilft dir das, den Accelero zur Tri-X besser einzuordnen:
Lautstärke und Lüfterkurven - UPDATE: AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der Board-Partner-Karten
und hier noch der Videovergleich
Die Karten im Videovergleich - UPDATE: AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der Board-Partner-Karten


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

Also, wenn du einen Morpheus auf die Tri-X Packst, erreichst du das Niveau. Ich liege gerade im Bett, mein PC liegt offen ohne case ca. 3m weg am Tisch. Folding @ Home läuft. Ich könnte nicht sagen, ob der grad faltet oder nicht, weil ich nichts außer einem leichten grundrauschen höre.

Dabei setzt der gerade >300W um, davon den Großteil in der GPU.


----------



## DerMega (27. Februar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt hier schon einige Seiten mitgelesen und ohne eine Tri-X zu haben, würde ich sagen, dass du diese Lautstärkeregionen wohl nur mit einer Vapor-X hinbekommen wirst.

@ebastler: Welche Lüfter hast du auf deinen Morpheus geschnallt? Ich überlege ja echt den recht ruhigen Rechner bei der GraKa auch noch abzurunden. Grade, wenn es bald auf den Sommer zu geht mit 27° im zimmer.


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

Ich habe zwei Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000 PWM drauf. Geregelt über die GPU (Referenzplatine, Tri-X Bios) habe ich 250rpm Anlaufspeed, im Idle lasse ich sie auf 300rpm laufen, da sie da etwas laufruhiger und damit leiser sind als bei 250.

Unter Vollast komme ich bei 1100/1400 +19mV normal nicht über 900rpm hoch, bei 65-70° am Chip und 75° VRM. In Sleeping Dogs auch 80-85° VRMs.

Bei +175mV und 1250/1700MHz und 2000rpm klingt das Ding dann schon eher laut, hält mir den Chip im Heaven Loop aber auf 69°, die VRMs auf 85°


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Links, genau sowas hab ich gesucht. 

Einfacher macht es mir die Entscheidung nur bedingt 

Eine Frage noch am Rande, gibt es positive Erfahrungen oder div. Tools mehrmals die GPU + Treiber im selben Windows zu wechseln? Hab bisher zu oft von komplett zerstörten Windows Versionen gehört.

Eben um die Karte meines Kumpels Test weise mal laufen zu lassen, hab ja zumindest die Möglichkeit ein Image anzufertigen um damit zu testen. Oder bin ich schneller nach dem Umbau ein neues Win auf ne leere Platte zu spielen?

Weil möchte natürlich ungern wegen 2h Test die kommenden 2 Wochen mein Windows reanimieren.
Verwendet wird WIN 8.1.


----------



## Definder (27. Februar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Danke für die Links, genau sowas hab ich gesucht.
> 
> Einfacher macht es mir die Entscheidung nur bedingt



Ja, ich habe mich auch durch einen Haufen Testberichte, Videovergleiche und Forenbeiträge gequält um am Ende eine leisere Karte vorzufinden, als ich erwartet hätte. Wenn ich in meinem Schreibtisch sitze höre ich den Rechner so oder so, selbst mit RPM zwischen 500-900 und sobald da Last drauf kommt wird der Rechner auch deutlich hörbar, aber wenn da halt mal 350-400 Watt abgeführt werden müssen ist das irgendwo auch zu vertreten. Stören tut mich das absolut null, da ich sobald der Rechner wirklich was leisten muss mindestens den Sound des Spieles oder leise Musik anhabe und ab da nehme ich den Rechner so oder so nicht mehr wahr.
Falls es irgendjemand geschafft hat einen 400 Watt nicht hörbaren Rechner zu bauen hat er meinen absoluten Respekt, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen wie das gehen soll


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2015)

Kannst noch was wegen der Treiber und Windows sagen? Hab meinen vorigen Post erweitert.


----------



## criss vaughn (27. Februar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Danke für die Links, genau sowas hab ich gesucht.
> 
> Einfacher macht es mir die Entscheidung nur bedingt



Hi,

wir sind hier eigentlich sehr neutral - subjektiv gesehen  

Ich bin von einer stark übertakteten GTX 670 (1350 MHZ Chip-Takt) auf die 290 gewechselt. Primär um Richtung Speicherbandbreite, GDDR5-Kapazität und auch Öko-System mal etwas Neues zu versuchen  Das Thema Lautstärke / Kühlung ist immer sehr diffizil, da es immer darauf ankommt: Welcher Kühler mit welchem WL-Mittel (s. mein Beitrag zuvor bzgl. Flüssigmetall) bei welchem Takt / welcher Spannung in welchem Gehäuse  Accelero-Niveau wirst du mit einer Custom-Kühlung nur dann erreichen, wenn du bzgl. OC nicht das Äußerste möchtest. Aber mit einem neuen Kühler, Flüssigmetall und etwas Glück bei der Chip-Güte ist viel drinnen. Wenn du 1.3 V und 1200+ MHz geben möchtest, darfst du natürlich keine Wunder erwarten - aber selbst dann kann man die Karte noch gut in Schach halten.


VG,
criss


----------



## S754 (27. Februar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Kannst noch was wegen der Treiber und Windows sagen? Hab meinen vorigen Post erweitert.



Also ein zerstörtes Windows wegen GraKa/Treiberwechsel hatte ich zuletzt mit Windows 2000


----------



## criss vaughn (27. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Also ein zerstörtes Windows wegen GraKa/Treiberwechsel hatte ich zuletzt mit Windows 2000



Deinstallieren, Treiber-Sweeper drüber laufen lassen - und gut is'


----------



## Definder (27. Februar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Kannst noch was wegen der Treiber und Windows sagen? Hab meinen vorigen Post erweitert.



Ich bin das letzte mal vor 4 Jahren von Nvidia zu Amd gewechselt, ich kann mich da auch nur auf unzählige Forenbeiträge stützen die ich im laufe der Zeit gelesen habe. Im Normalfall kommt es bei vollständiger Deinstallation der Treiber nicht zu Problemen, hin und wieder tritt es aber auf. 
Eine Windows-Neuinstallation ist trotzdem der sicherste Weg und grade die Windwos 8.1 Installation nimmt heute kaum mehr Zeit in Anspruch, vor allem auf der SSD 
Was liegt denn alles sonst noch bei dir auf der Windows-Partition? Wären es viele Programme die erneut installiert werden müssten ?


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Deinstallieren, Treiber-Sweeper drüber laufen lassen - und gut is'



Ich musste Windows neu aufsetzen, hatte trotzdem bei jeder zweiten Treiberinstallation direkt bei der Installation nen Blackscreen, und oft auch Blackscreens im Idle/in Spielen.
Neues 8.1 drauf und seitdem läuft der Eimer wie geschmiert.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2015)

Naja hab schon paar mal Kontakt mit Pseudoephidrin (sry falls verschrieben) , der wohnt gleich um die Ecke. Wenn ich den nach seinen Erfahrungen befrage bleib ich lieber bei Nvidia^^. Ne im Ernst, hatte ihm übergangsweise ne alte GTX470 geliehen da seine 2. oder 3. Vapor-X auch wieder Bildfehler hatte und da machte der Wechsel von Rot auf Grün und dann wieder Rot wohl einige Probleme incl. neues Windows.

@ criss: Jawoll, der Vergleich passt wohl ganz gut. Danke für deine Ausführung, bin wirklich angetan von der Karte.

Hab eine 2te 256er SSD, welche ich momentan für meine Lieblingsgames nutze, könnte mein Win einfach komplett spiegeln und danach div. Deinstall-Methoden versuchen. Platz ist genug, siehe Sig.  6TB + zusammen 500Gb ssd  

Würds eben gern mit bestehendem Win testen, um den Vergleich nich zu stark zu verfälschen und eine größere Auswahl an Games zu haben.


----------



## criss vaughn (27. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich musste Windows neu aufsetzen, hatte trotzdem bei jeder zweiten Treiberinstallation direkt bei der Installation nen Blackscreen, und oft auch Blackscreens im Idle/in Spielen.
> Neues 8.1 drauf und seitdem läuft der Eimer wie geschmiert.



Stimmt, das war eine extrem verzwickte Sache - kann ich bis heute nicht nachvollziehen 

@ -Shorty-: Überlege es dir einfach - evtl. drückt es dich nicht sooo sehr und du wartest auf die neue Generation. Für das Geld machst du mit der Tri-X aber nichts falsch


----------



## Definder (27. Februar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Naja hab schon paar mal Kontakt mit Pseudoephidrin (sry falls verschrieben) , der wohnt gleich um die Ecke. Wenn ich den nach seinen Erfahrungen befrage bleib ich lieber bei Nvidia^^. Ne im Ernst, hatte ihm übergangsweise ne alte GTX470 geliehen da seine 2. oder 3. Vapor-X auch wieder Bildfehler hatte und da machte der Wechsel von Rot auf Grün und dann wieder Rot wohl einige Probleme incl. neues Windows.
> 
> @ criss: Jawoll, der Vergleich passt wohl ganz gut. Danke für deine Ausführung, bin wirklich angetan von der Karte.



Erfahrungen sind halt leider unglaublich subjektiv  Ich z.b. hatte mit meinen letzten 5 AMD Karten absolut gar keine Probleme, also wirklich null. Die 4850, 2x 7770er, R9 280x und jetzt die Vapor-X machen genau das was sie sollen, die Treiber machen mir keine Probleme (wenn wir mal von einem Beta-Mantle 14.x Treiber absehen und das auch nur bei der Mantle-API).
Die einzige GPU die mir je abgeraucht ist, war eine Nvidia in meinem Laptop. Das war ein bekanntes Problem der Serie UND es kam 1 Monat nach der Garantiezeit.
Jedoch kann man hier ja wirklich enorm viel von Blackscreen Problemen lesen und da hat sich AMD wirklich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, sowas sollte nie wieder vorkommen. Im Endeffekt musst du dir überlegen ob du das Risiko eingehen willst, oder ob du vll. mal eine Karte bestellst und wenn es nichts ist direkt auf die Gtx wechselst.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2015)

Danke euch allen erstmal für eure Einschätzungen und Tipps. 
Noch fällt mir die Wahl zu schwer, da ich momentan noch auskomme. 
Werd die Preise der neuen Karten aber mal im Auge behalten, ein wenig günstiger dürfte es noch  werden.


----------



## Roundy (27. Februar 2015)

Die karten sind jetzt schon absolute p/l hammer 
Arg viel sollte da nicht mehr kommen, nur die fiji werden nochmal ordentlich ballern hoff ich 
Gruß


----------



## criss vaughn (27. Februar 2015)

Im Gegenteil, wenn die Bestände eine gewisse Grenze unterschreiten, werden die Karten paradoxerweise wieder teurer, da die momentane Nachfrage nach den alten Karten höher ist als die Restbestände. Auch werden die Preise nicht wirklich weiter fallen, da dies zu stark auf einen baldigen Release hindeuten würde, womit man den Abverkauf wiederum bremsen könnte .. Marktwirtschaft, tss


----------



## Definder (27. Februar 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, wenn die Bestände eine gewisse Grenze unterschreiten, werden die Karten paradoxerweise wieder teurer, da die momentane Nachfrage nach den alten Karten höher ist als die Restbestände. Auch werden die Preise nicht wirklich weiter fallen, da dies zu stark auf einen baldigen Release hindeuten würde, womit man den Abverkauf wiederum bremsen könnte .. Marktwirtschaft, tss



Da fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Wechselkurs, dann haben wir alle Preiseinflüsse drinnen 
Die Karten sind ja schon ziemlich genau um die Prozentzahl der Wechselkursänderung gestiegen, die PCS z.b. von 247€ auf 288€ whärend der Euro von 1,30 auf 1,13 runter ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Februar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Tag zusammen, hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Verspüre das dringende Bedürfnis meine GPU zu tauschen und wollte mal konkret nachfragen ob hier eventuell jemand von einer GTX 770 kam und auf eine 290/x gewechselt ist.
> 
> Ich hoffe damit kein Krieg zwischen den Lagern zu entfachen. Hab einem Kumpel bereits eine 290 Tri-X verbaut und war von der Karte wirklich angetan. Mit der Neuauflage der 290er steigt das Interesse nochmals. Leider kam ein direkter Vergleich mit seiner Karte so noch nicht zu Stande, da sich keiner sein Windows zerschießen will beim Versuch von Rot auf Grün und zurück, evtl setz ich mir mal ein extra Windows dazu auf.
> 
> ...



Also noch det Lautstärke her dürfte es fast gleich bleiben, aber Temperaturmässig nicht.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Naja hab schon paar mal Kontakt mit Pseudoephidrin (sry falls verschrieben) , der wohnt gleich um die Ecke. Wenn ich den nach seinen Erfahrungen befrage bleib ich lieber bei Nvidia^^. Ne im Ernst, hatte ihm übergangsweise ne alte GTX470 geliehen da seine 2. oder 3. Vapor-X auch wieder Bildfehler hatte und da machte der Wechsel von Rot auf Grün und dann wieder Rot wohl einige Probleme incl. neues Windows.
> 
> @ criss: Jawoll, der Vergleich passt wohl ganz gut. Danke für deine Ausführung, bin wirklich angetan von der Karte.
> 
> ...



Grüße dich.  Ich hatte leider nicht so viel Glück. Aber meine 6. R9 290 lauft jetzt. (2x PCS+, 2x Tri-X, 2x Vapor-X) 
Du könntest dir auch ein günstiges Refernzdesign holen. Habe noch einen unbenutzten Tri-X Kühler rumliegen. 

Ich habe das Glück gehabt, sowohl GTX970 als auch GTX980 testen zu dürfen und finde, dass die R9 290 für mein Empfinden das rundere Produkt ist. P/L stimmt einfach.
Am Anfangs war ich zwar echt sauer über AMD, aber jetzt kann ich die ganze Sache besser betrachten.

Können auch gern mal wieder per Teamspeak quatschen wenn du magst.


----------



## Metalic (27. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin.
Habe eine ganz kurze Frage. Und zwar bin ich gerade dabei mein neues System einzurichten. Habe nun den AMD Treiber für die R9 290 geladen. Muss man dieses AMD Gaming Evolved mit installieren oder ist das nur Platzverschwendung?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Februar 2015)

Platzverschwendung.


----------



## Roundy (27. Februar 2015)

damit kannst halt aufnehmen, ich benutz wenn dann, dafür aber den afterburner (bin kein lets player und nehm auch nicht so oft auf) also weg damit 
Gruß


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (27. Februar 2015)

Falls es einen Interessiert. 

Habe jetzt eine MSI 290X 8GB.

Kann jetzt im Moment nur Testergebnisse von Dying Light berichten.

Vorher: GTX 970, 1515MHZ
~ 30FPS, 3500MB Ram Auslastung

Jetzt: MSI 290X 8GB, 1120MHZ
~45FPS, 4300MB Ram Auslastung

Beides auf 3440x1440 und alles auf Ultra bzw. höchsten Einstellungen. Auch 100% Sichtweite.


----------



## Duvar (27. Februar 2015)

Läuft bei dir, hätte auch gerne eine 8GB Karte 
Wie heiß wird die Karte, wenn du die leise betreiben willst?


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (27. Februar 2015)

Naja die 970 war um Welten leiser. Wird ca. 70 Grad warm. Habe aber auch 6 140mm Lüfter im Gehäuse 
Bei Last dreht alles voll auf. Habe ein Headset an, deswegen störts mich nicht.


----------



## Roundy (27. Februar 2015)

mit der lautstärke bist aber selber schuld, ne sapphire karte wäre besser gewesen?
welche msi? 
Gruß


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (27. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> mit der lautstärke bist aber selber schuld, ne sapphire karte wäre besser gewesen?
> welche msi?
> Gruß



Die Lautstärke juckt mich aber nicht. Die Sapphire ist auch etwas teurer.
Es gibt doch nur eine MSI 290X 8GB oder?


----------



## Duvar (27. Februar 2015)

70°C ist doch kühl, die Sapphires werden rund 73°C warm bei ca 1800 RPM (soweit ich weiß).


----------



## Roundy (27. Februar 2015)

dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Die Lautstärke juckt mich aber nicht. Die Sapphire ist auch etwas teurer.
> Es gibt doch nur eine MSI 290X 8GB oder?



ich war mir nicht sicher obs nicht noch ne lightning gab...
@duvar naja aber bei der sapphire ist die lautstärke geringer, aber wenns ihn nicht stört heißen wir ihn natürlich herzlich willkommen auf der roten seite der macht 


Gruß


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (27. Februar 2015)

Nach vier nvidias meine erste amd. Jetzt nach vier Stunden kann ich noch nichts negatives berichten. Außer das sie etwas wärmer wird. Das sehe ich jetzt aber nicht als großen Kritik punkt


----------



## Duvar (27. Februar 2015)

Teste mal paar Tage lang, erstell dir paar Profile, auch mit undervolting, kannst dann gerne deine finale Meinung verkünden.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2015)

Bezüglich R9 290 Tri-X  New Edition:

Mit fixierten 35% Lüfterspeed komme ich auf:
GPU ca. 81/82 Grad 
VRM 1 ca. 86 Grad 
VRM 2 ca. 75 Grad

Dies Alles nach 3 Durchläufen Valley Benchmark auf 1100 Mhz GPU, jedoch Stock Spannung!
Wäre die VRM Temps etwas niedriger, könnte ich glatt dieses Setting mit 35% Lüfter generell fahren!
So aber sind mir echt die VRM Temperaturen fast schon zu hoch!


----------



## Roundy (28. Februar 2015)

Vor allem, lass mal länger durchlaufen, drei Durchläufe ist verglühen 
@stock liegt wie viel Spannung an?
Meine rennt @1100/1300 bei 1.156-1.172V heißt @+0mV.
Ganz so geil mit den Lüftern is sie natürlich nicht 
Gruß
Edit: Asic laut GPU-Z von 69,8%.


----------



## Duvar (28. Februar 2015)

Was isn nun mit den OC Werten, dachte die sollen sich vorzüglich übertakten lassen.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2015)

Standardmässig liegen schon + 0,13 mV an Mehrspannung an   
Sollten wohl um die 1,18 bis 1,21 Volt schon sein,- also reichlich viiiiel Spannung drauf!


----------



## Roundy (28. Februar 2015)

Na dann nimm doch mal runter und schau was geht 
Gruß
Edit: mit neuer GPU-Z Version besitzt meine karte nun auch wieder einen VRM2 und die spannung wird mir zwischen 1.148 und 1.172 V angezeigt. 
BTW Asic ist auch nach dem Update das gleiche...
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Februar 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bezüglich R9 290 Tri-X  New Edition:
> 
> Mit fixierten 35% Lüfterspeed komme ich auf:
> GPU ca. 81/82 Grad
> ...


Jo  Mach mal bisl uv


----------



## Mitnick84 (28. Februar 2015)

Bin gestern auch von meiner alten GTX 660 auf die  AMD  R9 290 Tri-X New Edition umgestiegen. 
Ich muss Sagen, ich bin schwer beeindruckt von dem Teil. Unter Last komme ich auf maximal 68°C.  
In BF4 mit Ultrasettings und Mantle immer um die 100-120 FPS.  

Von der Lautstärke her ist sie auch sehr angenehm mit angepasster Lüfterkurve im Windows 10%  bei 39°C und beim Gamen maximal 45% bei 68°C. 
Übertakten werde ich die erstmal nicht und halte mir die Reserve für später auf, als kleinen Joker.


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2015)

BF4 Ultra... Naja.
Mein Tipp: Kantenglättung fast ganz oder ganz rausnehmen, und stattdessen die Auflösungsskala auf 150-170%.
Schaut um Welten schärfer und schöner aus, finde ich. Braucht halt auch etwas mehr Leistung, aber daran sollte es ja nicht mehr manglen 
Viel Spaß noch mit dem Baby!


----------



## Mitnick84 (28. Februar 2015)

Dankeschön, na ja das ist meine erste AMD seit x Jahren , muss mich erstmal bisschen umgewöhnen, aber bin super zufrieden und Heil froh das ich nicht auf die GTX 970 rein gefallen bin.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2015)

Mitnick84

Deine ASIC bitte
Untervolting  bereits Probiert?
Auch +0,13mV im MSI Afterburner bei Mehrspannung eingestellt  (von Haus aus bereits)
Wie schnell lässt du Deine Gehäuse-Lüfter drehen und bitte wieviele und welcher Type, Größe verbaut.
ELPIDA, Hynics oder gar Samsung Ram verbaut ?

Dank Dir!


----------



## Mitnick84 (28. Februar 2015)

Also GPU-Z zeigt mir einen ASIC von 73,8%
Ich hab die GPU leicht undervolted (-31Mv bei Standard Takt) 
Gehäuselüfter habe ich 4 (nanoxia) Verbaut, die aber sehr langsam drehen. Einer davon pustet die Luft direkt auf die Grafikkarte vom Seitenfenster.
Verbaut ist der ELPIDA Speicher bei meiner Grafikkarte, der hält sich beim Gamen um die 60-75°C.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2015)

Bitte lass mal Valley Benchmark Alles auf Maximal für 20 bis 30 Minuten laufen und poste dann den GPU-Z  Screen mit den MAXIMALEN Werten!
Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2015)

Hier mal meine Werte
Lüfter auf 35% fixiert
GehäuseLüfter ebenso, alle 3 Stück auf 45% fix eingestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (28. Februar 2015)

Na das schaut doch super aus 
Freut mich
Gruß


----------



## Shiny49 (28. Februar 2015)

Da nun TW-Attila rausgekommen ist und mir meine HD 7970 Ghz zu lahm ist, suche ich etwas anderes. Im Hinblick darauf dass eine GTX980 ca. 600 EUR kostet, und ich eine gewisse kastrierte Mogelpackung nicht kaufen will, obwohl ich Nvidia-GPUs eigentlich besser finde, habe ich die R295x2 ins Auge genommen, die ja teilweise zeitweise unter 700 Euro zu haben wäre, wo sie fast auf dem Preis einer GTX980 liegt.  Als Alternative wären da noch 2 R290x 8GB im XFireverbund.  Auch wenn viel raten auf die neuen Generationen von NV und AMD zu warten, bin ich da eher Skeptisch, da diese Karten dann auch 500-600 EUR kosten werden, und die Preise bei AMD jedenfalls momentan im Keller sind, und ich bezweifle dass die neuen Karten annähernd soviel Power wie ein Xfire-Verbund der jetzigen Generation hat. 

Hat hier jemand zufällig ein Crossfire-Setup und kann mir sagen wie sich die Abwärme "anfühlt" meine HD7970 ist da ja schon nicht von schlechten Eltern 

Gruß


----------



## Duvar (28. Februar 2015)

Laut ersten Leaks soll das Top Modell von AMD ja 60% stärker sein wie die 290X und mit einer 7970GHz biste doch noch gut dabei?
Was haste für ne CPU und in welcher Auflösung zockst du? Hast du deine Komponenten übertaktet?
Du solltest auf jeden Fall warten, die Leute werden dir das net umsonst empfehlen 
AMD hat übrigens noch keinen Performance Treiber für dieses Game raus gebracht, da kann also noch ordentlich optimiert werden und dann steigen auch die FPS.
Schau zB hier Google-Ergebnis für http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2015/02/Frametimes_1080p_GTX_970-pcgh.png
Deine Karte ist ja eine R9 280X, übertaktet erreichst du fast die Leistung einer 290.


----------



## BertB (28. Februar 2015)

bei mir sind 2x r9 290 drin,
die karten selber bleiben durchaus kühl  (XFX DD unten, PCS+ oben)
bin da noch weit von 100% lüfterspeed entfernt,

beim fx8320 musste ich im oc runtergehen, aber der kühler war bauartbedingt nur luftstrom von unten nach oben möglich,
so saugt er die abwärme der karten na klar voll an
jetzt hab ich ne aio wakü, mit der geht einiges an oc
mit intel wird man wohl eh weniger sorgen haben, da die selber kaum abwärme raushauen

leise ist das ganze nicht, am lautesten ist aber die cpu aio wakü


----------



## Shiny49 (28. Februar 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Laut ersten Leaks soll das Top Modell von AMD ja 60% stärker sein wie die 290X und mit einer 7970GHz biste doch noch gut dabei?
> Was haste für ne CPU und in welcher Auflösung zockst du? Hast du deine Komponenten übertaktet?
> Du solltest auf jeden Fall warten, die Leute werden dir das net umsonst empfehlen
> AMD hat übrigens noch keinen Performance Treiber für dieses Game raus gebracht, da kann also noch ordentlich optimiert werden und dann steigen auch die FPS.
> ...



Verwende einen i7 3960x @ 4Ghz. Momentan nur 1080p, wollte demnächst aber auf 1440p, wenn dieses Jahr vernünftige Monitore kommen. Die HD7970 ist nur ne alte Karte, hatte früher fast ein Jahr lang eine Titan drin. Sehne mich ein wenig in die Zeit zurück, weil man die Performance doch merkte.  Was mich am meisten nervt ist, dass mit der 7970 Downsampling echt ein Krampf sondergleichen ist und die Karte meist schlappmacht.


----------



## Rolk (28. Februar 2015)

Mit einer HD7970 würde ich zumindest warten bis es mehr glaubwürdige Leaks zur neuen R9 380/390 gibt. Auf die Nvidiakarten die dieses Jahr noch erscheinen braucht man ohne GeldschXXX glaube ich nicht zu warten.


----------



## Duvar (28. Februar 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Verwende einen i7 3960x @ 4Ghz. Momentan nur 1080p, wollte demnächst aber auf 1440p, wenn dieses Jahr vernünftige Monitore kommen. Die HD7970 ist nur ne alte Karte, hatte früher fast ein Jahr lang eine Titan drin. Sehne mich ein wenig in die Zeit zurück, weil man die Performance doch merkte.  Was mich am meisten nervt ist, dass mit der 7970 Downsampling echt ein Krampf sondergleichen ist und die Karte meist schlappmacht.



Die GPU haste hoffentlich auch bissl übertaktet, ist wohl die Zeit gekommen, die ordentlich auszupeitschen. Zock halt mal 2-3 Monate ohne Downsampling, wird schon kein Weltuntergang sein


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2015)

R9 390X wohl um die 700+ Euro, R9 390 wohl gute 500 Euro bei vielleicht 20% bis 25%  Minder-Performance
Dies ist mir diemal zu viel.
Dann warte ich lieber auf 2016 mit 8GB HBM und ausgereifterer Neuen Fertigung!


----------



## Duvar (28. Februar 2015)

Wie kommste denn auf diese tollen Preise? AMD haut niemals eine Single GPU für 700€+ raus.


----------



## Shiny49 (28. Februar 2015)

Ich halte  höhere Preise ebenfalls für realistisch. Im Bereich von 250-500 EUR sind die Performanceschritte nicht all zu groß und wenn NV damit durch kommt die preise anzuziehen, kann AMD das auch.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2015)

Doch, diesmal denke ich schon
HBM wird schweineTeuer und die Mehrperformance lasst man sich  erstmalig "goldig" bezahlen
Gar die Ohne X wird derbe draufhauen bis NV kontert mit einer eventueller GTX 980TI,  sprich der Neuen GTX 970 im Neuen Gewand    Hahahaha


----------



## Roundy (28. Februar 2015)

Naja amd muss land wieder gut machen, also ist man auf das wohl wollen der Kunden angewiesen. 
Gerade aus diesem Grund denke ich, werden die preise nicht so krass durch die decke gehen sondern auf denen der Hawaii karten zu Release liegen...
Denn sind wir mal ehrlich das was amd im moment von der grünen seite unterscheidet sind vor allem die Sympathiepunkte der kunden.
Dies wird man sich denk ich nicht kaputt machen wollen, weil diese kunden langfristig mehr Geld einspielen als wenn man 6 Monate den Markt mit astronomischen Preisen für die goldene Spitze dominiert. 
Gruß


----------



## S754 (28. Februar 2015)

Ich denk die Preise der 300er Generation werden genau gleich ausfallen wie bei der 200er Generation zur Einführung außer das Topmodell. Schätze mal dass der Nachfolger der 290X wegen HBM und WaKü ~100$ mehr kosten wird.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Februar 2015)

Sofern man die R9 390(X) als originale AMD im Werksverkauf (wenn die einen haben^^) bei GLOBALFOUNDRIES bekommt, ist Eine gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (28. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich denk die Preise der 300er Generation werden genau gleich ausfallen wie bei der 200er Generation zur Einführung außer das Topmodell. Schätze mal dass der Nachfolger der 290X wegen HBM und WaKü ~100$ mehr kosten wird.



Dort war halt der Unterschied das Nvidia schon die GTX 780 als Konkurrent  draußen war, wie das in paar Monaten aussieht ist ja noch unklar.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (28. Februar 2015)

Ich heute meine Tri-X OC bekommen und gleich mal ein paar "Tests" unter Heaven Benchmark gemacht. Momentane Profile sind -0,044mV/1000Mz/1300Mhz, 0mV/1110Mhz/1400Mhz sowie +100mV/1180Mhz/1500Mhz. Max. Temps GPU 77°C, VRM1 83°C und VRM2 53°C. Bisher nur unter Heaven gestestet. Der Praxistest unter BF4 kommt noch. Aber bisher bin ich zufrieden.

Momentan ist noch die BIOS-Version 015.042.000.000 drauf. Sollte ich auf die 015.044.000.011.000000 updaten?


----------



## Roundy (28. Februar 2015)

@Pseudo da hast erst die schicke karte unter wasser und greifst schon nach der nächsten 
so muss das 
@doc du meinst -44mV oder?
Gruß


----------



## S754 (28. Februar 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Dort war halt der Unterschied das Nvidia schon die GTX 780 als Konkurrent  draußen war, wie das in paar Monaten aussieht ist ja noch unklar.



Wieso unklar, die Situation ist ungefähr die gleiche.
Es ist die GTX 980er draussen und die Titan X/II oder 980ti wird sicher vor der 390X herauskommen.

Dann wird AMD bemerken: Oh die Titan II ist ja schneller, na dann husch husch die Preise senken damit wir konkurrenzfähig bleiben


----------



## Dr. med iziner (28. Februar 2015)

@Roundy Hast recht. Ich meinte -44mV.

Vielleicht gebe ich der Karte mal etwas mehr Saft um über 1200Mhz zu kommen.


----------



## Mitnick84 (28. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mich jetzt doch mal aus Interesse ans Overclocking gesetzt. 
Meint ihr das passt so fürs erste?


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2015)

Bin auch bei 1100 Mhz Ohne Zutun. jedoch die -31 mV  laufen bei mir nicht. Sofort Streifen unter Idle beim Umstellen, Absenken der Spannung und dann nach 10 bis 15 Sekunden schwarzer Bildschirm.
Wären dann insgesamt -50 mV da ja von Haus aus +13mV eingestellt sind.

Immer wieder kommen bei mir so komische Geräusche, denk von einem der 3 Lüfter auf, beim Wechseln der Lüfterdrehzahl von einer Drehzahl zur anderen.
Ist dies bei Euch auch so oder komplett immer sehr leise


----------



## Mitnick84 (28. Februar 2015)

Die Geräusche beim hochdrehen habe ich auch schon wahrgenommen, aber das stört nicht weiter, da es echt sehr leise ist. Beim Zocken nehme ich zumindest gar nichts mehr von der Grafikkarte wahr. Und im Idle ist die eh unhörbar.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2015)

Unhörbar, fast würde ich sagen
Aber dieses "Aufbraussen" oder Zirpen in gewisser Weise beim Wechsel des Lüfterspeed ist bissi störend.
Oft auch nach dem Game und wieder Richtung Idle bis man dann nix mehr hört.


----------



## Roundy (28. Februar 2015)

dann wäre mein tipp einfach ne lüfterkurve die sprunghaft ansteigt, ähnlich wie meine nur nicht so aggressiv:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann sollten die geräusche wegfallen.
dazu einfach doppelt in den lüfterscreen vom AB klicken.
Gruß


----------



## Mitnick84 (28. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Tip.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2015)

Das Nervige Rattern/ Rasseln ist bei genau 28% Lüfterdrehzahl
Stell dies mal mit MSI AfterBurner ein, da hören sich die Lüfter echt nicht Toll an, bei 30% Lüfterspeed hört man nur Leistes Rauschen, aber KEIN Knattern mehr.
Wer kann dies bitte nachtesten,- bzw. bei Euch mit der "New Edition" auch exakt so der Fall ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Februar 2015)

Mitnick84 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt doch mal aus Interesse ans Overclocking gesetzt.
> Meint ihr das passt so fürs erste?


Lass mal bisl länger laufen[emoji106] [emoji16]


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Februar 2015)

Wie gross is eigentlich der Leistungsunterschied zwischen ner 290er und ne 285er in der Praxis wirklich? Ich meine da keinen Benchmark der die Karten ausreizt bis  zum letzten sondern einfach im Alltag. Der Unterschied beim Arbeitsspeicher (2 vs 3 GB) wird beim Singel Monitorbetrieb mit HD Auflösung vermutlich auch nicht extrem sein. Zumal ich keine Games zocke die extreme Texturpakete haben.


----------



## Mitnick84 (28. Februar 2015)

@Evgasüchtiger

Hab ich schon, das Baby blieb Stable. Und auch während 2h BF4, sogar kühler als im Heaven Benchmark.


----------



## S754 (28. Februar 2015)

Der Unterschied ist riesig, außerdem hat die 290 4GB Videospeicher, nicht 3.

Eine 285 vergleicht man mit einer 280X. Letztere ist die bessere Wahl, da 3Gig Videospeicher und günstiger.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Februar 2015)

Riesig heisst in dem Fall mindestens 50 % schneller? Also wenn ich mit der 285 50 FPS hab hat die 290er mindestens 75? Wie viel ist riesig?


----------



## CSOger (28. Februar 2015)

Such dir doch einfach ein paar Benchmarks.

AMD Radeon R9 285 im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## ATIR290 (1. März 2015)

@ Duvar
@ All

Gehäuse Seitenteil mit 120mm Lüfter versehen
Für die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X  "New Edition"
Erwärmte Luft rauspusten, oder Frischluft ansaugen lassen um Bessere GPU/ VRM 1/2  Werte zu erreichen?
Dank Euch!


----------



## Performer81 (1. März 2015)

reinblasen


----------



## Roundy (1. März 2015)

Reinblasend, da dann die Grafikkarte frische Luft zum kühlen hat.
Wenn du rausblasen lässt,  nimmst du ihr diese...
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. März 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @ Duvar
> @ All
> 
> Gehäuse Seitenteil mit 120mm Lüfter versehen
> ...


Wann gibt's denn ein neues GH ?


----------



## S754 (1. März 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> reinblasen






Kuhprah schrieb:


> Riesig heisst in dem Fall mindestens 50 % schneller? Also wenn ich mit der 285 50 FPS hab hat die 290er mindestens 75? Wie viel ist riesig?



Jup 50% kommen ungefähr hin.


----------



## DerDaaVid (1. März 2015)

Guten Abend,
habe mir letztens eine Neue Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC geholt und momentan ein paar Probleme damit und wollte mal fragen ob die jemand kennt.

Habe Teilweise im Idle Zustand der Grafikkarte Treiber Probleme. Mal startet der kurz neu, mal andauernd bis ich den PC Neustarte und ab und zu bekomme ich einfach einen Schwarzen Bildschirm und darf den PC dann ohne Herunterfahren abschalten...
Dies passiert nicht unter Last! Nur im Idle.
Heute konnte ich auch zum ersten mal beobachten, dass der Treiber abgestürzt ist, und beim wieder starten Probleme hatte meinen 2ten Bildschirm anzuzeigen, im Gegensatz zu meinem ersten.
Temepratur der Karte ist im Idel immer unter 40C°, von daher schließe ich überhitzen mal aus. 
Treiber wurde auch schon 2 mal Neu installiert. 

Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## Roundy (1. März 2015)

mhmm ich geh mal davon aus, das sie zu wenig spannung bekommt besonders der speicher das würde den BS erklären... 
zwei möglichkeiten, entweder du schickst sie direkt ein weil sie nicht so tut wie sie sollte oder du erhöhst im AB die spannung leicht also vllt mal mit +25mV probieren oder so..
hast du am takt rumgespielt?
Gruß


----------



## Dr. med iziner (1. März 2015)

Das alte Problem mit der VRAM-Spannung. Entweder die Lösung was Roundy geschrieben hat. Oder du schreibst mal Sapphire an wegen einem Bios-Update.

Was mich überrascht ist die Kühlleistung der Tri-X. Ich in meinem System fast 10°C Unterschied zugunsten der Tri-X OC im Gegensatz zur Windforce 3x OC.


----------



## CSOger (1. März 2015)

Ich habe heute nen neuen "CPU Kühler" eingebaut.
Abgesehen von besseren CPU Temperaturen scheint die Sache auch den Airflow im Gehäuse verändert zu haben.
6 Grad weniger macht die Karte (290X) jetzt.
Nett soweit.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. März 2015)

UPDATE:

Geniale Karte!
Man kann bei der R9 290 "New Edition" gar die Lüfter abstellen? 
----->  So weit habe ich noch nicht probiert und ist mir zu riskant!!

Jedoch kan schon mal stufenlose geregelt werden
Bin bei 10% und knappe 650 U/min

UNHÖRBARE R9 290-er Karte und nun sicherlich idealer,- und zwar exakt in dieser Hinsicht als die Vapor -X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (1. März 2015)

Das gleiche kann man mit der Vapor-X auch,  jedenfalls die Drehzahl bis auf runter 10% Single Fan, da braucht man nicht unbedingt das semipassive


----------



## ATIR290 (2. März 2015)

Echt
So kann man sich Täuschen, hätte ich nicht gedacht!!
Aber wieviel Drehzahl und Umdrehungen ist von Haus aus bei der Vapor-X eingestellt
Sind doch die 1450 U/min ?


----------



## DerDaaVid (2. März 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> mhmm ich geh mal davon aus, das sie zu wenig spannung bekommt besonders der speicher das würde den BS erklären...
> zwei möglichkeiten, entweder du schickst sie direkt ein weil sie nicht so tut wie sie sollte oder du erhöhst im AB die spannung leicht also vllt mal mit +25mV probieren oder so..
> hast du am takt rumgespielt?
> Gruß



Negativ, am Takt habe ich vorerst gar nichts verändert. 
Einschicken wäre ja auch in dem Sinne sinnlos, ne gleiche Karte hätte ja das selbe Problem... Wie schaut das mit der spannungs Erhöhung aus? Ist das schwer für einen leihen umzusetzen ^^?


----------



## Definder (2. März 2015)

DerDaaVid schrieb:


> Negativ, am Takt habe ich vorerst gar nichts verändert.
> Einschicken wäre ja auch in dem Sinne sinnlos, ne gleiche Karte hätte ja das selbe Problem... Wie schaut das mit der spannungs Erhöhung aus? Ist das schwer für einen leihen umzusetzen ^^?


Da jeder Chip unterschiedlich ist, muss eine Karte des selben Typs nicht die gleichen Eigenschaften(in dem Fall: Probleme) aufweisen. Blackscreens etc. bei Standardspannung sind eigentlich ein Reklamationsgrund, da das Produkt nicht den beschriebenen Eigenschaft entspricht.
Dafür musst du dann eine Weile auf die neue Karte warten etc.
Die Spannung anzupassen ist auch für einen Laien ohne Probleme möglich, man verliert jedoch (zumindest theoretisch) die Garantie, sofern dir der Hersteller nachweisen könnte ob du was an den Spannungen verändert hast. Tatsächlich sind die Hersteller bei OC aber recht kulant.
Am einfachsten ist es, den MSI Afterburner runterzuladen und bei Settings die Spannungsregelung freizuschalten.
Danach einfach die GPU Spannung leicht anheben, z.b. +25 mv. Sollte dies die Probleme beheben, dann versuch sie so lange zu reduzieren bis die Blackscreens wieder auftreten. 
Btw. meine R9 290 Vapor-X läuft standardmäßig mit den +25 mv, dem Chip macht das praktisch nichts aus.

Alternativ kannst du auch versuchen, die Core-Clock oder die Speichergeschwindigkeit leicht zu reduzieren (Core ~25 Mhz, Speicher 50 Mhz). Jedoch wird die Karte dadurch ja langsamer, daher wäre die Spannungsanhebung der bessere Weg.


----------



## Roundy (2. März 2015)

Genau so  nur dass ich einfach den speicher nach unten nehmen würde,  der limitiert bei den 290ern in der regel eh nicht und es schont ihn wenn man ihn mit niedrigem takt betreibt. 
Nur mal so aus Interesse was hast du für ne asic?
Gruß


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2015)

Ich hatte heute Nacht ein wenig Zeit und habe mit der angepassten Kühllösung neue 24/7- und Bench-Taktraten ausgelotet. Aufgefallen ist mir der extrem niedrige Score in Unigine Heaven: 

1270 / 3100 MHz resultieren in "nur" 1470 Punkte (51.1 Avg FPS).

Generell skalieren die Taktraten sehr gut mit der Leistung, bspw. in TWRII (über 20 % Leistungssteigerung bei 20 % Taktsteigerung). Wenn ich allerdings sehe, dass andere User im PCGH-Vergleich 1600 - 1700 Punkte bei 1210 MHz (R9 290, vergleichbarer oder schwächerer Unterbau) erzielen, kommt mir das allerdings etwas Spanisch vor  Nicht, dass ich mir aus den Benches etwas mache - die Spieleleistung stimmt. Ich finde es einfach nur seltsam


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Nacht ein wenig Zeit und habe mit der angepassten Kühllösung neue 24/7- und Bench-Taktraten ausgelotet. Aufgefallen ist mir der extrem niedrige Score in Unigine Heaven:
> 
> 1270 / 3100 MHz resultieren in "nur" 1470 Punkte (51.1 Avg FPS).
> 
> Generell skalieren die Taktraten sehr gut mit der Leistung, bspw. in TWRII (über 20 % Leistungssteigerung bei 20 % Taktsteigerung). Wenn ich allerdings sehe, dass andere User im PCGH-Vergleich 1600 - 1700 Punkte bei 1210 MHz (R9 290, vergleichbarer oder schwächerer Unterbau) erzielen, kommt mir das allerdings etwas Spanisch vor  Nicht, dass ich mir aus den Benches etwas mache - die Spieleleistung stimmt. Ich finde es einfach nur seltsam


Stelle mal bitte beim bench mal weniger ram Takt ein.....und teste nochmal


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Stelle mal bitte beim bench mal weniger ram Takt ein.....und teste nochmal



GDDR5 .. ?  Teste ich heute Abend mal und gebe Rückmeldung


----------



## Timeris (2. März 2015)

Scheinbar hat das Forum meinen Post verschluckt, also nächster Versuch.

Ich  habe unerwartet Probleme mit meiner PCS+ bekommen. Ich höre immer ein  Rattern bzw. Schleifen, mal leiser mal lauter. Liegt eindeutig an  mindestens einem der Lüfter, denn wenn ich die Lüfterdrehzahl anhebe  wirds schlimmer. Lagerschaden?

Kann ich da selber irgendwas dran  machen oder soll ich das Ding sofort einschicken? Bin da mal auf die  Reaktion von MF gespannt, habe da bisher viel negatives im Netz zu  gelesen.


----------



## derneuemann (2. März 2015)

Ja, weil die mit positiven Erfahrungen sich nicht im Netzt verewigen.
Aber generell solltest du da nichts selbst dran machen, kann nur zu späteren Problemen bei eventuellen RMAßs kommen.
Außer du überlegst sowieso gerade ob du einen alternativen Kühler drauf bauen willst.


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2015)

Timeris schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat das Forum meinen Post verschluckt, also nächster Versuch.
> 
> Ich  habe unerwartet Probleme mit meiner PCS+ bekommen. Ich höre immer ein  Rattern bzw. Schleifen, mal leiser mal lauter. Liegt eindeutig an  mindestens einem der Lüfter, denn wenn ich die Lüfterdrehzahl anhebe  wirds schlimmer. Lagerschaden?
> 
> Kann ich da selber irgendwas dran  machen oder soll ich das Ding sofort einschicken? Bin da mal auf die  Reaktion von MF gespannt, habe da bisher viel negatives im Netz zu  gelesen.



Evtl. schleift ein Kabel am Lüfter .. ? Kontrolliere einfach mal den Radialweg der Lüfter. Ansonsten kannst du natürlich leichten Druck auf den Kühler ausüben um zu sehen, ob sich das Problem löst - ich persönlich aber,  würde bei vorhandener Garantie das Ding schnellstmöglich zurückschicken


----------



## Timeris (2. März 2015)

Alles schon versucht, hilft leider nichts. Dann geht das Teil wohl erstmal zurück, hoffentlich zieht sich das nicht Monate hin


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2015)

Timeris schrieb:


> Alles schon versucht, hilft leider nichts. Dann geht das Teil wohl erstmal zurück, hoffentlich zieht sich das nicht Monate hin



Bei mir war Mindfactory immer schnell, höflich und problemlos .. nur zu Beruhigung


----------



## Timeris (2. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Bei mir war Mindfactory immer schnell, höflich und problemlos .. nur zu Beruhigung



Ja das beruhigt schon sehr, danke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Bei mir war Mindfactory immer schnell, höflich und problemlos .. nur zu Beruhigung


Jo....mf echt nett und schnell


----------



## Timeris (2. März 2015)

Hab eben mit einem Mitarbeiter von MF gesprochen der mir versicherte, dass das Ganze nicht lange dauern wird. Ein Austausch sei wohl sehr wahrscheinlich, da MF selbst da nichts dran macht. 

Jetzt habe ich beim Reklamationsassistenten aber die Möglichkeit an MF zurückzusenden oder aber direkt an den Hersteller. Hat jemand Erfahrungen was besser ist? Wenn MF mir eh eine neue Karte schicken würde wäre das wohl der beste Weg oder?


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2015)

Timeris schrieb:


> Hab eben mit einem Mitarbeiter von MF gesprochen der mir versicherte, dass das Ganze nicht lange dauern wird. Ein Austausch sei wohl sehr wahrscheinlich, da MF selbst da nichts dran macht.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich beim Reklamationsassistenten aber die Möglichkeit an MF zurückzusenden oder aber direkt an den Hersteller. Hat jemand Erfahrungen was besser ist? Wenn MF mir eh eine neue Karte schicken würde wäre das wohl der beste Weg oder?



Ich würde über MF gehen - direkt über Powercolor (oder irgendeinen anderen Hersteller) kann (muss nicht) schon mal bis zu 4 Wochen dauern ..^^


----------



## Timeris (2. März 2015)

Gut, danke für die Bestätigung 

Wäre schon super wenn ich ohne große Probleme einfach ne neue Karte erhalten würde.


----------



## derneuemann (2. März 2015)

Kann sogar 6-8Wochen dauern, daher wirklich über den Händler!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. März 2015)

Timeris schrieb:


> Gut, danke für die Bestätigung
> 
> Wäre schon super wenn ich ohne große Probleme einfach ne neue Karte erhalten würde.


Das Klappt[emoji106] habe selbst schon drei grakas reklamiert bei mf......Blitz schnell geht dieses [emoji16]  MF ist echt Spitze


----------



## Timeris (2. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe hier!

Versand muss man dann selbst bezahlen wenn ich das richtig sehe? Solange alles reibungsfrei läuft solls mir recht sein. Blöd nur dass ich auch noch das Seitenteil von meinem Enthoo Pro mitschicken muss, mal sehen in was für einen Karton ich die beiden Teile unterbringe.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2015)

Hier wird dir geholfen https://forum.mindfactory.de/f44-reklamation


----------



## ebastler (2. März 2015)

Ich habe gerade einen Umtausch eines Gigabyte Boards über den Händler (mylemon at) laufen, und warte seit bald 5 Wochen -.-
Das wäre mein Homeserver. Nun muss mein PC 24h am Tag laufen, davon 90% im Idle, wo er 70W verbrät, der Server brauchte da 16W.


----------



## Icedaft (2. März 2015)

ebastler, hast Du hier im Gigabyte-Forum schon mal diesbezüglich nachgehakt?


----------



## ebastler (2. März 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> ebastler, hast Du hier im Gigabyte-Forum schon mal diesbezüglich nachgehakt?



Ich fürchte, wenn mein Händler nicht vorwärts kommt, kann GBTTM wenig ausrichten :/
Ich habe gestern dem Händler nochmal eine Mail geschrieben, und warte erstmal ab, wie es da aussieht.

Ach ja, ich habe Raff eben eine PN geschrieben, wegen eines etwas eigenartigen Phänomens, das ich an meiner 290X beobachtet habe:
An zwei getrennte Rails mit 18A angeschlossen (aber an einem Delta OEM NT mit sehr agressiver OCP), und bei +100mV, +50%PT, zieht die OCP an.
Das würde bedeuten, dass die 290X über den 8Pin gute 80-90% ihrer Stromaufnahme zieht, was mich sehr verwundert.
Habe nur keine Methode das zu messen, daher habe ich eben Raff gefragt. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (2. März 2015)

Warum setzt ihr, wie unter §439 BGB gestattet, keine Frist zur Nachbesserung (entweder Reparatur oder Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache)? Ich habe bei der letzten RMA eine Frist von 14 Tagen gesetzt und nach 18 Tagen hatte ich die Karte wieder.

@Timeris Normalerweise muss der Händler die Versandkosten bzw. die Retoure zahlen.


----------



## derneuemann (2. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, wenn mein Händler nicht vorwärts kommt, kann GBTTM wenig ausrichten :/
> Ich habe gestern dem Händler nochmal eine Mail geschrieben, und warte erstmal ab, wie es da aussieht.
> 
> Ach ja, ich habe Raff eben eine PN geschrieben, wegen eines etwas eigenartigen Phänomens, das ich an meiner 290X beobachtet habe:
> ...



Wie kommst du auf 80-90%?
Welche Spannung liegt bei dir bei +100mV denn real an? Und bei welchem Takt?
Bin auch am Ergebnis interessiert! Kannst du mich da auch auf dem laufenden halten?


----------



## ebastler (2. März 2015)

Natürlich.

GPU-Z liest 18A bei +100mV 1150/1450MHz aus.
Real liegt GPU-Z laut meinen Messungen (Leistungsaufnahme Gesamtsystem) immer etwas drunter.

80W Idle, 350W Heaven (nicht mehr genau sicher -> 270W mehr, CPU wird auch belastet, Netzteilverluste, da lande ich auf ca. 220W GPU mehr, im Idle braucht sie 10-15W. Damit bin ich auf ca. 20A geschätzt
Mein Delta schaltet bei 18A pro Rail ab (sollte es, traue das Delta auch zu), also müssen ca. 90% der 20A über eine Rail fließen.


EDIT: ist natürlich eine sehr grobe Schätzung. Zudem weiß ich nicht welche Rails was leisten müssen, wo MoBo und Laufwerke hängen etc...
Karte Sparsamer, und Prime nebenbei kriege ich auch ohne Abschalten auf 450W primärseitig, die CPU scheint auf der dritten Rail zu sein.


----------



## Timeris (2. März 2015)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> @Timeris Normalerweise muss der Händler die Versandkosten bzw. die Retoure zahlen.



Jo, steht so auch im von Duvar verlinkten forum: "Wir erstatten Ihnen das Porto nach Erhalt der entsprechenden Quittung".


----------



## derneuemann (2. März 2015)

@ebastler
Also,
du glaubst das deine R9 290 mit+100mV nur 220W verbraucht?

Punkt für Punkt,
Welche Spannung zeigt GPUz dir an?
PCGH sagte selbst im Test zur 290 mit oc, das bei 1,15V und 1150MHz über 350W nur von der GPU verbraucht werden.
Und bei +100mV gehe ich von mehr aus. Min 1,2V. Dann würdest du rund 380W mindestens durch die GPU braten. 
Bei 220W könntest du auch Powertune auf -20% stellen. Das entspricht 240W.
Wenn jetzt übers Board nur 65W versorgt werden, über den 6Pol Stecker nur PCB und Speicher versorgt werden (sagen wir mal 75W).
Dann würden rund 240W über bleiben, die über den 8 Pol Stecker müssen. 
Und dann würde dein Netzteil abschalten!


----------



## ebastler (2. März 2015)

Ich habe hhalt 350W Aufnahme. 60W oder so braucht der Prozessor (und Laufwerke/Lüfter etc), Netzteil hat 87% Effizienz im fraglichen Bereich, da geht auch nochmal einiges drauf. Mehr als 250W GPU bleiben nicht übrig. +100mV sind bei mir 1.188-1.200V.
Ich halte die Karte dabei halt immer auf 65° mit dem Morpheus. 10° mehr machen bis zu 50W mehr aus, bei mir.


----------



## Definder (2. März 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> @ebastler
> Also,
> du glaubst das deine R9 290 mit+100mV nur 220W verbraucht?
> 
> ...



Die 290 soll bei 10 % Oc zur Vapor-X ganze 100 Watt (~40%) mehr verbrauchen? Das halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## S754 (2. März 2015)

Nur 350W? Das ist ja eh noch relativ human.


----------



## derneuemann (2. März 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Die 290 soll bei 10 % Oc zur Vapor-X ganze 100 Watt (~40%) mehr verbrauchen? Das halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich um ehrlich zu sein.



Zauberwort! Spannungserhöhung.

Spaß bei Seite, 
jetzt mal ehrlich wenn die Karten mal auf allen Shadern ausgelstet werden, brauchen die ne Menge.
Mein System brauchte mit einem I7 3820@1,1V und 3,7GHz in Game 430W. Da lief meine R9 290X mit 1080MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung.
Demanch rund 300W für die Karte, da ist mir egal ob es "nur" 280W sind. 
Auf der Basis kann man mal davon ausgehen, das die gleiche Karte bei +100mV und 1150MHz mal eben 360W (Basis 280W) vernichtet.
Das sind 28,6% mehr Leistungsaufnahme zu etwa 6,5% mehr Takt. Und dieser mündet nicht eins zu eins in mehr Leistung.
Ich kenne auch andere Berichte, wo leute einen AMD FX 6300 und eine R9 290X, mit OC bis zur Grenze auf über 600W getrieben haben. Ok, das sind extreme Beispiele.
Wenn Ihr wollt, könnt Ihr ruhig weiter glauben, die 290(X) wäre eine sparsame Karte.

Das hätten die auch werden können, wenn der Speicher nicht an die Corespannung geknüpft wär.


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2015)

Gehen wir mal von 300 W aus: Dann kommen 75 W über den Slot, 75 W über den 6-Pol und 150 W über den 8-Pol. Idealisiert wären das 25 A für die Karte. Da der 8-Pol offiziell nur bis 150 W spezifiziert ist, wären das 12.5 A über die 12-V-Schiene des 8-Pols - geht man von 360 W aus - was durchaus realistisch sein kann- lägen knapp 18 A an der 8-Pol-Schiene an, womit du in den OCP-Bereich rutschen würdest ..


----------



## ebastler (2. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal von 300 W aus: Dann kommen 75 W über den Slot, 75 W über den 6-Pol und 150 W über den 8-Pol. Idealisiert wären das 25 A für die Karte. Da der 8-Pol offiziell nur bis 150 W spezifiziert ist, wären das 12.5 A über die 12-V-Schiene des 8-Pols - 18 A halte ich daher nicht für realistisch. Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass evtl. etwas an der NT-Schaltung nicht passt ..



Das Netzteil schaltet aber bei 350W (primär) bei reiner GPU Last sofort ab. bei 450W (GPU auf etwas weniger Last, CPU wird in Prime geheizt) schaltet es nicht ab.

Muss ich wirklich das Netzteil ohne Gehäuse betreiben und den Spannungsabfall über die Messshunts messen, um auf den Strom zurückzurechnen? :/
Das ist verdammt unangenehm^^


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2015)

Wenn das NT bei nominellen 350 W auf GPU abschaltet, liegst du ziemlich genau bei 16.67 A über die 8-Pol-Schiene - womit ich das NT in Verdacht hätte^^


----------



## ebastler (2. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Wenn das NT bei nominellen 350 W auf GPU abschaltet, liegst du ziemlich genau bei 16.67 A über die 8-Pol-Schiene - womit ich das NT in Verdacht hätte^^



350W primärseitig, also direkt aus der Steckdose. Nicht an der GPU.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. März 2015)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ups falscher Link. Die hier ist es geworden: Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC (New Edition), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11226-16-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Konnte ich 1:1 gegen die 970 GTX tauschen



Alter die ist ja laut wie ein Fön -.- Und wird trotzdem 70 Grad heiß


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> 350W primärseitig, also direkt aus der Steckdose. Nicht an der GPU.



Achso, sry, habe ich überlesen .. nun gut, dann bleibt nur das Multimeter. Ohne dass es jetzt zu weit führt: Sind die NT-Angaben nicht immer Brutto ..? 18 A bei 94 % Effizienz wären 16.92 A auf der Ausgangsleistung ..


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2015)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Alter die ist ja laut wie ein Fön -.-



Haste auch die Lüfterspeeds/Spannungen etc angepasst bzw optimiert?
Ab Werk arbeiten die mit ca 3 Sone beim Zocken. Dies kannste noch deutlich runter drücken.


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2015)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Alter die ist ja laut wie ein Fön -.- Und wird trotzdem 70 Grad heiß



Falls du Basteleien nicht scheust, wären mit Flüssigmetall zwischen 12 - 15 °C unter Last noch möglich^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haste auch die Lüfterspeeds/Spannungen etc angepasst bzw optimiert?
> Ab Werk arbeiten die mit ca 3 Sone beim Zocken. Dies kannste noch deutlich runter drücken.




Wat? Bin ein Nvidia Mensch


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2015)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wat? Bin ein Nvidia Mensch



Also ich hab auch meine GTX 670 via MSI-Afterburner bzgl. Lüftergeschwindigkeit, Spannungen etc. angepasst .. er meint einfach: Die Lüfterkurve ist ab Werk aggressiv und die Spannung auch meist zu hoch .. bzw. es ist Luft nach unten (Undervolting) oder Luft nach oben (Overclocking) drinnen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. März 2015)

Meh selbst im leerlauf ist die mir fast zu laut bzw. die Lüfter klingen einfach komisch...  Und ich dacht Sapphire sind eine der besten...


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2015)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Meh selbst im leerlauf ist die mir fast zu laut bzw. die Lüfter klingen einfach komisch...  Und ich dacht Sapphire sind eine der besten...



Lad mal folgendes runter:

Downloads | techPowerUp

MSI Afterburner 4.1.0 Final Download

Starte dann mal GPU Z und schau mal wieviel RPM im idle anliegen.
Mit dem MSI Afterburner kannst du dir eine Lüfterkurve erstellen und die Karte leiser machen.
Zusätzlich kannst du die Spannungen senken (ggf bei den Settings die Spannungsregelung freischalten).
Dann testest du wann du einen Blackscreen bekommst im idle, wenn du die Spannung absenkst. Musst nun halt finden, wo bei deiner Karte das Limit liegt.
Kannst ja mal mit -20mV anfangen und dann schaust du ca 5 min im idle ob noch alles OK ist, wenn ja gehste auf -25mV usw.
Iwann bekommste halt einen Blackscreen, dann musst du den Rechner neu starten, eventuell auch komplett kurz vom Strom trennen.
Dann musst du im Hinterkopf haben, dass der Speichertakt ausschlaggebend ist für die Blackscreens, denn je weiter du den Speichertakt senkst, desto weiter kannste die Spannung senken.
Nur ists ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr rentabel. Für so billig Spiele kannste dir ein Profil erstellen mit zB 850/1100, schaust halt mal ob das Stabil ist bei -100mV oder -81mV mal testen.
Bei 1000/1250 kannste zB -31mV mal testen, sobald alles im idle stabil ist, kannst du das Ganze unter Last mal testen. Kannst dir dann 5 Profile erstellen und abspeichern beim MSI Afterburner.
Machste 2-3 Profile mit undervolting und 2-3 mit overvolting und mehr Takt. Kannst auch nur ein Profil machen ohne jegliche Spannungsanhebung oder Absenkung und dort mal schauen ob zB 1100/1300 stabil sind.
Wären 10% OC bei gleicher Spannung. Musst nun halt optimieren und testen, dann wirste zufrieden sein.


----------



## ATIR290 (2. März 2015)

Welche TRI-x bitte 
Die Alte  oder New Editin der Tri-X ?

Kann dir das Neue Bios geben, auf Eigene Gefahr!
Denke aber dies wird nicht laufen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. März 2015)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Meh selbst im leerlauf ist die mir fast zu laut bzw. die Lüfter klingen einfach komisch...  Und ich dacht Sapphire sind eine der besten...


Die Lüfter klingen komisch... Wenn von Werk, sehr seltsam, diese kannst du mit einem Tweak optimieren. Ansonsten ist der Fehler vor dem Bildschirm zu finden.


----------



## Roundy (2. März 2015)

naja die sapphire dreht halt im idle relativ hoch musst mal auslesen wie hoch die geht 
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (2. März 2015)

ABER nicht alle Sapphire´s Tri-X


----------



## Roundy (2. März 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> ABER nicht alle Sapphire´s Tri-X



ja deswegen soll er ja mal die rpm posten 
Gruß


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Hänge mich hier mal rein, weil mir meine Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Idle auch recht "laut" vorkommt.
Sie bei mir so aus. 1400 Umdrehungen. Auch ne ganze Menge...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roundy (2. März 2015)

ist das die new oder die alte?
weil die alte kann man nicht unter 25% im idle laufen lassen, also bzw die rpm gehen einfach nicht weiter runter...
Gruß


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Ist zwar erst vor paar Wochen gekauft worden dennoch ist es die "Alte"


----------



## Roundy (2. März 2015)

jo dann ist das im bios festgelegt..
kannst leider solange es noch keinen bios editor gibt nix gegen machen 
Gruß


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Ist nun auch nicht unbedingt störend. Habe nur gelesen dass es hier genau um das Thema ging und dachte mit ein wenig Bastelei ist hier komplette Ruhe. Danke trotzdem


----------



## Roundy (2. März 2015)

ne leider noch nicht sry 
kannst mal von ATIR290 das New Bios beziehen und mal versuchen zu flashen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher obs klappt, da anderes phasenlayout...
bei der neuen gehen die lüfter niedriger.
im notfall hast noch das zweite bios aber mir persönlich wäre das zu viel arbeit?
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2015)

Im Endeffekt sind die Lüfterlager der limitierende Faktor.


----------



## Roundy (2. März 2015)

naja langsamer geht immer 
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2015)

Nicht wenn die Lüfter bauartbedigt nicht unter 20% gehen, da sie sonst nicht anderhen bzw ausgehen.


----------



## Roundy (2. März 2015)

naja wenn die da nicht iwie nen vorwiederstand (diode oder so) eingebaut haben sollte der lüfter einfach mit der spannung ~ drehzahl arbeiten.
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (2. März 2015)

Nun, das Neue Bios habe ich HIER schon verlinkt
Mir persönlich wäre aber das Risiko zu groß! Nicht dass es seine "Alte" Tri-X noch schrottet ...

Hier mal einige Werte bei Last und doch noch angenehmer Lautstärke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS:  Wer kann bitte die Bilder richtig sehenswert reinstellen.
Danke!


----------



## Roundy (2. März 2015)

er hat ja dual bios, ich würds aber auch nicht machen...
die lädst du am besten im eigenen Album hoch und verlinks sie dann mit [ img ] link [ /img ] musst ausprobieren ob du hinten beim link .html oder .htmll stehen haben musst, war bei mir mal der komische fall dass es nur mit htmll ging obwohl der link ohne war 
Gruß


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

BIOS Flashen lass ich mal lieber sein. Werd ja schon nervös wenn ich ein Bios/UEFI oder SSD Update durchziehen muss


----------



## NuVirus (3. März 2015)

Was mich an der R9 290(X) aktuell eigl am meisten stört ist das man VSR nicht vernünftig mit 16:10 Auflösung nutzen kann - was sagt ihr dazu?
AMD stellt Omega-Treiber mit "Virtual Super Resolution" vor | 3DCenter.org

Hat AMD hier inzwischen schon nachgebessert - falls ja hab ich es nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Performer81 (3. März 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, das Neue Bios habe ich HIER schon verlinkt
> Mir persönlich wäre aber das Risiko zu groß! Nicht dass es seine "Alte" Tri-X noch schrottet ...
> 
> Hier mal einige Werte bei Last und doch noch angenehmer Lautstärke.
> ...



Ich seh da keine Last.

PS: GPU Temp max 146 Grad. Läuft.


----------



## ATIR290 (3. März 2015)

Waren IDLE Werte mit 10% Lüfter und 658 U/min

Hier nun bitte die Last Screens mit 30 Minuten Valley Benchmark auf 1100 Mhz GPU Takt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derneuemann (3. März 2015)

knapp 2500rpm ?


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Ich seh da keine Last.
> 
> PS: GPU Temp max 146 Grad. Läuft.


Klingt so, als würde Trixx nebenbei laufen. Solange das läuft habe cih auch dauernd 146° "Spikes", die sich die Auslesesoftware ausdenkt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. März 2015)

Hab jetzt mal im MSI Afterburner rumgespielt. Wenn ich die Lüfter manuell auf 25% stelle ist es erträglich und die Temps sind noch ok. Allerdings klappt die Steuerung per Kurve nicht... Auto ist aus, Einstellung an, Fan Speed auf 25%, die Lüfterkurve definiert, aber es passiert nichts


----------



## Definder (3. März 2015)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal im MSI Afterburner rumgespielt. Wenn ich die Lüfter manuell auf 25% stelle ist es erträglich und die Temps sind noch ok. Allerdings klappt die Steuerung per Kurve nicht... Auto ist aus, Einstellung an, Fan Speed auf 25%, die Lüfterkurve definiert, aber es passiert nichts



Du musst Auto aktivieren und USER DEFINE benutzen, der Button rechts daneben bei dem Zahnrädchen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. März 2015)

Leider ist die Karte nichts für mich. Sehr nervige Geräuschkulisse. Taugt die Vapor-X 290  OC was? Bzw. ist die schön leise?


----------



## XxTitanxXHD (3. März 2015)

He ich hab mal ne Frage: Ich besitze im Moment einen FX 6300, und habe jetzt endlich genug Geld für ne R9 290.
Harmonieren die beiden?


----------



## Definder (3. März 2015)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Leider ist die Karte nichts für mich. Sehr nervige Geräuschkulisse. Taugt die Vapor-X 290  OC was? Bzw. ist die schön leise?



Mh... die Vapor-X Lüfter drehen im Idle auch mit 1400 Rpm, jedoch kann diese 2/3 abschalten. Ich höre nur ein ganz leichtes Rauschen aus meinem Gehäuse (steht neben meinem Schreibtisch auf dem Boden, ca. 40 cm entfernt) und ich hab alle 3 Lüfter laufen weil die Geräuschkulisse für mich so gering ist, dass sie sich kaum von den niedrig drehenden Gehäuselüftern unterscheidet. (Cpu 700 Rpm, 3 x 120 mm bei 550 und 800 Rpm, dazu nen 200 mm Toplüfter und ein Scythe Kaze bei ~ 600 Rpm unter Last drehen die dann PWM gesteuert auf bis ~ 1000 RPM).
Sobald eine meiner 3 HDD anspringt ist sie das lauteste im System im Idle ist der Rechner kaum zu hören.
Daher wundert es mich, dass deine Tri-X so starke Geräusche verursacht oder ich bin einfach sehr weniger geräuschempfindlich :-/



XxTitanxXHD schrieb:


> He ich hab mal ne Frage: Ich besitze im Moment einen FX 6300, und habe jetzt endlich genug Geld für ne R9 290.
> Harmonieren die beiden?


Hast du spezielle Spiele oder allgemein? Ich bin der Meinung eine Grafikkarte kann nicht schnell genug sein, selbst wenn die CPU mal für eine gewisse Zeit bremst (bleiben wir mal bei Single Karten).  Was steckt denn bis jetzt im Rechner?


----------



## Roundy (3. März 2015)

Die vapor-x sollte im idle eigentlich vollkommen unhörbar sein...
Schaltet die äußeren zwei Lüfter ab und nur der dritte kühlt. 
Ich weiß aber auchbnocht was ihr immer habt, meine PCS+ ist im idle genauso unhörbar, der pc ist halt zu und im Schreibtisch...
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2015)

Hey zusammen 

habe nun mal mein kleines Büro mal fast auf Sommerlichen Temps gebrachtund schön die Heizung aufgedreht nun habe ich gute 25 + Grad Raumtemp und es ist sau stickig  nun hatte ich auch noch eben eine stunde heaven laufen lassen...hier alle max Temps und Co


----------



## Definder (3. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey zusammen
> 
> habe nun mal mein kleines Büro mal fast auf Sommerlichen Temps gebrachtund schön die Heizung aufgedreht nun habe ich gute 25 + Grad Raumtemp und es ist sau stickig  nun hatte ich auch noch eben eine stunde heaven laufen lassen...hier alle max Temps und Co



Sieht zu 100 % aus wie bei mir die letzten Tage (Heizung voll aufgedreht, Rechner den ganzen Tag am Benchmarken in einem ~ 12 m² Zimmer ) Was mich an dem Trix Kühler wirklich beeindruckt ist, dass er recht wenig Airflow benötigt. Es lohnt sich eigentlich kaum die Gehäuselüfter aufzudrehen weil es eh nur 1-2 Grad ausmacht. 

Wieviel Spannung liegt denn auf der GPU ? Also laut Tool nicht unbedingt real


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Sieht zu 100 % aus wie bei mir die letzten Tage (Heizung voll aufgedreht, Rechner den ganzen Tag am Benchmarken in einem ~ 12 m² Zimmer ) Was mich an dem Trix Kühler wirklich beeindruckt ist, dass er recht wenig Airflow benötigt. Es lohnt sich eigentlich kaum die Gehäuselüfter aufzudrehen weil es eh nur 1-2 Grad ausmacht.
> 
> Wieviel Spannung liegt denn auf der GPU ? Also laut Tool nicht unbedingt real


Mein Büro ist nur 6 m2 [emoji14]

Schwankt zwischen 1,11 und 1,15v Bei 1100/1400mhz @-6mv


----------



## ATIR290 (3. März 2015)

@Definder

dem kann ich nur absolut zustimmen
in meinem Case  (ThermalTake Matrix VX) sieht gar die Tri-X New Edition sehr gut aus
Meine vorherigen 3 Stück R9 290 Turboduo mit Untervolting waren stest über 85 Grad bei gut 80 bis gar 100 Prozent Lüfterund extrem heiss und doch (störend) laut!


----------



## Timeris (3. März 2015)

Die Vapor-X kommt mit der Kühlung der SpaWas offenbar besser zurecht als die PCS+. Wobei die Temps da auch immer noch absolut in Ordnung sind.


----------



## ATIR290 (3. März 2015)

@EvgaSüchtiger:  Gegengetestet!
Tri-X mit 40% Lüfter, ganz kurz  für 3-5 Sekunden 45% komme ich mit Tri-X New Edition auf:
GPU 74 sprich 75  Grad
VRM 1 79 Grad 
VRM 2 auf 67 Grad

Dein Gehäuse ist wohl besser belüftet, und Vapor X ums Kennen besser zwecks der Backplate und  Besserer VRM Kühlung.
Zudem heizt Heaven 4.0 weniger als Valley, dort ist man um die 3 bis 5 Grad höher als Ersteres.


----------



## Roundy (3. März 2015)

also meiner erfahrung andersrum der heaven heizt nen bissl mehr weil zusätzlich noch die compute leistung wegen tesselation extrem gefragt ist 
bin mir aber grad nicht sicher, habt auf jedenfall beide schicke karten 
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2015)

Ja, bei mir heizt Heaven auch mehr. Ich nutze eigentlich auch ausschließlich Heaven, das mir das viel früher auf zu hohen Takt anspricht und Artefakte/Fehler produziert als Valley.
Ein paar fehlerfreie Loops in Heaven, und die Karte läuft mit dem Setting durch jedes Spiel, meiner Erfahrung nach. Bei Valley laufen hingegen teilweise Settings, die in BF4 abstürzen.


----------



## XxTitanxXHD (3. März 2015)

@Definder Im Moment sitzt der FX 6300 in einem Gigabyte GA-970 UD3P mit 8 Gigabyte Corsair LP 1600 RAM, Einem Brocken ECO mit der alten HD 7770, und einem CoolerMaster G550M in dem Antec GX505 Window


----------



## ATIR290 (3. März 2015)

@eBastler

Bitte wieviel Loops, dass man fast sicher sein kann dass es 100 Pro Stabil unter den (aktuellen) Games läuft.
Bin 1100 GPU und wann,  bzw. wie sehe ich die Artefakte bei Heaven 4.0 Benchmark.
Worauf solte man Besonders achten, bei Valley sieht man jene weitasu schneller und offensichlicher (Bei  R9 290Turboduo Zeiten, Gott verschone)
Gut dass bei Tobias alles glatt läuft und die Karte bei Ihm nicht so arschwarm und laut wird.


----------



## Roundy (3. März 2015)

Lass einfach mal ne stunde zwri durchlaufen und schau dann drauf ob du welche entdecken kannst (entweder so vierecke ider halt schwarze Flächen oder fehler übern schirm flimmern...)
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @EvgaSüchtiger:  Gegengetestet!
> Tri-X mit 40% Lüfter, ganz kurz  für 3-5 Sekunden 45% komme ich mit Tri-X New Edition auf:
> GPU 74 sprich 75  Grad
> VRM 1 79 Grad
> ...


Reiss mal deine Heizung auf und schön im geschlossenem Raum.....ersticken soll sie [emoji12]


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2015)

Timeris schrieb:


> Die Vapor-X kommt mit der Kühlung der SpaWas offenbar besser zurecht als die PCS+. Wobei die Temps da auch immer noch absolut in Ordnung sind.


Die Vapor-X hat den Vorteil, dass die Spannugswandler quer liegen und so ein größer Kühlkörper drsuf ist. Und der GPU-Kuhler wurde so durchdacht, dass immer eine gute Briese bei den Spannungswandlern ankommt.

Hätte Powercolor den GPU-Kühler mit den VRMs verschraubt (wie bei der Tri-X), wären die Temperaturen um Welten besser.


----------



## derneuemann (4. März 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Lass einfach mal ne stunde zwri durchlaufen und schau dann drauf ob du welche entdecken kannst (entweder so vierecke ider halt schwarze Flächen oder fehler übern schirm flimmern...)
> Gruß



Und dann kann es immer noch zu Fehlern in Game kommen!


----------



## Roundy (4. März 2015)

Ja klar, das ist wenn ich übertakte ja auch nur die Vorauswahl.
Dannach muss sie noch beweisen,  dass das ganze game stable ist über längere Zeit hinweg.
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (4. März 2015)

War für den, den du Tipps gegeben hast!  
Sein Text las sich so, als würde das dann reichen.


----------



## criss vaughn (4. März 2015)

Bzgl. PCS+ und VRM: Ich komme bei 1.3+ V unter Heaven nicht über 82 °C, nimmt man jetzt noch ein Delta von 10 °C an, so wären das 92 °C - bezogen auf die VCore, ein absoluter Traum


----------



## Definder (4. März 2015)

XxTitanxXHD schrieb:


> @Definder Im Moment sitzt der FX 6300 in einem Gigabyte GA-970 UD3P mit 8 Gigabyte Corsair LP 1600 RAM, Einem Brocken ECO mit der alten HD 7770, und einem CoolerMaster G550M in dem Antec GX505 Window



Du wirst mit dem FX sicher in den einem oder anderen Spiel ins CPU Limit laufen können (Dying Light *hust* warum nutzt man heute auch nur noch hauptsächlich einen Kern) aber insgesamt sollte das in Ordnung gehen. Der Sprung von der 7770 auf die R9 290 ist natürlich auch riesig! Wenn du es dir leisten kannst, kauf die 290. Wenn das Geld eher knapp ist oder du die CPU mittelfristig ersetzten willst sollte es auch eine 280 tun.


----------



## criss vaughn (4. März 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Du wirst mit dem FX sicher in den einem oder anderen Spiel ins CPU Limit laufen können (Dying Light *hust* warum nutzt man heute auch nur noch hauptsächlich einen Kern) aber insgesamt sollte das in Ordnung gehen. Der Sprung von der 7770 auf die R9 290 ist natürlich auch riesig! Wenn du es dir leisten kannst, kauf die 290. Wenn das Geld eher knapp ist oder du die CPU mittelfristig ersetzten willst sollte es auch eine 280 tun.



Wobei ein baldiges CPU-Upgrade der Grafikkarte sicherlich gut tun würde ..


----------



## Definder (4. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Wobei ein baldiges CPU-Upgrade der Grafikkarte sicherlich gut tun würde ..



Absolut korrekt, ich bin nur der Meinung man kann direkt zum richtigen Produkt (in dem Fall: 290) greifen und dann später mal Richtung i5/i7 schauen. Kauf ich das kleinere, ärgere ich mich meistens relativ schnell drüber, nicht meinen Favorit gekauft zu haben. Das passiert mir so bald nicht mehr


----------



## criss vaughn (4. März 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Absolut korrekt, ich bin nur der Meinung man kann direkt zum richtigen Produkt (in dem Fall: 290) greifen und dann später mal Richtung i5/i7 schauen. Kauf ich das kleinere, ärgere ich mich meistens relativ schnell drüber, nicht meinen Favorit gekauft zu haben. Das passiert mir so bald nicht mehr



Stimmt, eine 290 ist in diesem Fall absolut empfehlenswert. Generell kann man immer zum Größeren greifen, wenn man ein kontinuierlicher Aufrüster ist - bei langfristiger Planung (d.h. im Gaming-Bereich 12+ Monate), könnte man natürlich in Erwägung ziehen, auf etwas Preiswerteres zu gehen und zum nächsten "vollen" Zeitpunkt alles aufzurüsten


----------



## derneuemann (4. März 2015)

Wenn man jetzt über Sinn spricht, dann hätte ich meine HD7950 wohl heute noch im Einsatz...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Stimmt, eine 290 ist in diesem Fall absolut empfehlenswert. Generell kann man immer zum Größeren greifen, wenn man ein kontinuierlicher Aufrüster ist - bei langfristiger Planung (d.h. im Gaming-Bereich 12+ Monate), könnte man natürlich in Erwägung ziehen, auf etwas Preiswerteres zu gehen und zum nächsten "vollen" Zeitpunkt alles aufzurüsten


Jo dann würde meine alte Asus 7950 DCII Top heute auch noch im pc hängen


----------



## XxTitanxXHD (4. März 2015)

Ok Welche R9 290 Würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## criss vaughn (4. März 2015)

XxTitanxXHD schrieb:


> Ok Welche R9 290 Würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



Im Idealfall die Sapphire Vapor-X - aber 330 sind für eine Non-X zu viel^^

Von daher die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X (New Edition) oder die PCS+ von Powercolor ..


----------



## XxTitanxXHD (4. März 2015)

Ok Nummer Zwei, aber wieso hat die Karte auf MF so ne hohe RMA Rate. Stimm mit der irgendwas nicht?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (4. März 2015)

Ich würde zur Tri-X raten. Die hat mMn. einen sehr guten Kühler, wodurch dieser relativ leise ist. Besser als PCS+ oder Windforce 3x.
Die PCS+ hat wohl ab und zu Probleme mit Blackscreens.


----------



## Roundy (4. März 2015)

In der alten Revision häufig mal blackies aber seit der neuen sollte das eigentlich gut sein, hab mit meiner (neuen) null probleme 
Gruß


----------



## Definder (4. März 2015)

XxTitanxXHD schrieb:


> Ok Nummer Zwei, aber wieso hat die Karte auf MF so ne hohe RMA Rate. Stimm mit der irgendwas nicht?



Blackscreen-Probleme gabs bei allen R9 290, vielleicht war vielen die PCS im Standarddesign zu laut, schwer zu sagen (angepasst ist sie aber leise). Mir ist da nichts bekannt, was die RMA Quote erklären könnte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Blackscreen-Probleme gabs bei allen R9 290, vielleicht war vielen die PCS im Standarddesign zu laut, schwer zu sagen (angepasst ist sie aber leise). Mir ist da nichts bekannt, was die RMA Quote erklären könnte.


Jo auch die pcs ist eine gute Karte[emoji6] 
Man muss nur die Luffikurve entschärfen.  Habe  einen guten kollegen ja die pcs eingebaut und eingestellt(komplett pc zusammen gestellt) und nun auch noch einen Arbeitskollegen einen pc zusammen gestellt mit einer trix new[emoji6]
Alle drei Karten sind sehr gute Karte n.

Ich liebe die 290 er immer mehr [emoji16] [emoji106] 

Sie rennt und rennt und rennt[emoji12]


----------



## XxTitanxXHD (5. März 2015)

Ok dann nehme ich die Tri-X  Wir sehen uns wenn das gute Stück eingebaut ist.


----------



## Definder (5. März 2015)

XxTitanxXHD schrieb:


> Ok dann nehme ich die Tri-X  Wir sehen uns wenn das gute Stück eingebaut ist.



Ich (wir) sind gespannt auf dein Feedback!  Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du viel Glück bei der Silikonlotterie hast. Das war mir bisher leider nicht ganz so hold aber naja aber es gibt ja bekanntlich schlimmeres 

Nun zu was anderem: gestern hab ich dank des ZackZack Angebotes mein Corsair CX 600 durch das CoolerMaster V750S getauscht und nun festgestellt, dass die seltsamen Geräusche unter Last nicht von der Vapor-X kamen sondern aus dem Netzteil. Dieses Brummen/Kratzen ist erheblich zurück gegangen und damit wurde der PC unter Last nochmal ein wenig angenehmer im "Klangbild" auch wenn mich das zuvor schon nicht allzu sehr gestört hatte


----------



## Jineapple (5. März 2015)

Meint ihr dass die R9 290 X Karten mit der Vorstellung der neuen Modelle in naher Zukunft ein bisschen im Preis sinken?


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (5. März 2015)

Hey hey. Habe gerade mal Far Cry 4 angeworfen. Sehe gerade, dass die Grafikkarten Auslastung und der Takt wie wild hin und her springt. Wie kann das denn sein? Bei meiner alten 970 war dieser konstant bei 100%.
Jetzige Karte MSI 290X 8 GB.


----------



## S754 (5. März 2015)

Auweh, schick die MSI so schnell es geht wieder zurück.

Der MSI Kühler ist überhaupt nicht ausgelegt für eine 290X, der ist viel zu unterdimensioniert.


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. März 2015)

dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Hey hey. Habe gerade mal Far Cry 4 angeworfen. Sehe gerade, dass die Grafikkarten Auslastung und der Takt wie wild hin und her springt. Wie kann das denn sein? Bei meiner alten 970 war dieser konstant bei 100%.
> Jetzige Karte MSI 290X 8 GB.


Du musst im ccc das powertarget auf 50+ stellen und in Windows auf Höchstleistung.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (5. März 2015)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Du musst im ccc das powertarget auf 50+ stellen und in Windows auf Höchstleistung.




Ccc ist genau was? ☺️ Bin neu bei den roten 
Im afterburner hab ich das Target ganz hoch gestellt.



S754 schrieb:


> Auweh, schick die MSI so schnell es geht wieder zurück.
> 
> Der MSI Kühler ist überhaupt nicht ausgelegt für eine 290X, der ist viel zu unterdimensioniert.




Und du hattest mal eine Msi? Was genau hat dir denn da dran nicht gefallen bzw wieso denkst du der Lüfter ist zu unterdimensioniert?


----------



## Mustangbruder02 (5. März 2015)

Was habt ihr so für Grafikkarten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. März 2015)

Siehe Signatur  Hoffe auf AMDs Topmodell R9 390(x) in der Vapor-X Fassung mit 8gb HBM.


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. März 2015)

Asus Referenz 290


----------



## Roundy (5. März 2015)

dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Ccc ist genau was? ☺️ Bin neu bei den roten
> Im afterburner hab ich das Target ganz hoch gestellt.
> 
> 
> ...


Bei der msi tf wurden zumindest bei der non x und 4gb Heatpipes weggelassen, wodurch die mit der Abwärme einer 300W karte einfach nicht klarkommt...
Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. März 2015)

@All könnt ihr mir eure Presets für die R9 290 Vapor-X geben? Ich weiss nicht, ob man die Karte von der Lüftersteuerung noch optimieren kann. Das gleiche für die Anzahl der Profile, ich nutze zurzeit drei (UV, Normal, OC)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwelche Verbesserung oder Tipps zu den geposteten Bildern?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## DARPA (5. März 2015)

Stell mal dein Skin auf V3. Was willste mit dem Shader Clock?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. März 2015)

Denn hatte ich gar nicht gesehen  Habe aber daran nichts gemacht. Nur an der Spannung und dem Memory Clock. Skin V3?


----------



## DARPA (5. März 2015)

Einstellungen -> Benutzeroberfäche 

Dann siehste auch das Powerlimit.


----------



## dan954 (5. März 2015)

Zockt eigentlich wer von euch in 1440p? Und wie schlägt sich die Karte so bei euch?
Habe das Gefühl das meine in DA:I trotz ausgeschaltetem MSAA und Mantle ziemlich am Limit ist, durchgehend 60 Fps bekomme ich nicht hin.
Will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie das ist, wenn The Witcher 3 endlich rauskommt.


----------



## Roundy (5. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Zockt eigentlich wer von euch in 1440p? Und wie schlägt sich die Karte so bei euch?
> Habe das Gefühl das meine in DA:I trotz ausgeschaltetem MSAA und Mantle ziemlich am Limit ist, durchgehend 60 Fps bekomme ich nicht hin.
> Will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie das ist, wenn The Witcher 3 endlich rauskommt.



DA: I hab ich mit DS auf wqhd probiert, habs dann aber wieder gelassen... da ist die karte so ziemlich am limit..
ansonsten gehts aber recht gut 
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2015)

Stellt euch mal net so an, DA:I läuft top bei mir auf der PS4 
Nee läuft beschissen, ab und zu gibts bei der PS4 Ruckler, aber denke mit dem PC sieht es besser aus und läuft auch besser.
Stellt mal bissl die Settings runter und seid net so verwöhnt


----------



## dan954 (5. März 2015)

Das meiste steht schon auf hoch, weniger geht leider echt nicht.


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2015)

Also auf der PS4 laufen die Videos net flüssig, ist das bei der PC Version auch so?


----------



## Definder (5. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also auf der PS4 laufen die Videos net flüssig, ist das bei der PC Version auch so?



Die Videos sind ja immer auf die 30 FPS begrenzt und das sieht in der Frostbite-Engine nicht so wirklich rund aus um ehrlich zu sein. Ab 40 Fps lief es gut, richtig flüssig hätte ich es erst ab so 45-50 Fps betrachtet. Daher auch das Upgrade zur 290 *lacht*


----------



## Roundy (6. März 2015)

Also ich habs mit nem mix aus ultra hoch und mittel gespielt + 2x msaa sowie fxaa auf volles Rohr und das lief super...
Vor allem so Späße wie Vegetationsqualität, Gittequalität, Schatten und Tesselation brauchen super viel leistung auf ultra und man sieht den unterschied zu hovh kein Stück...
Gruß


----------



## criss vaughn (6. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Zockt eigentlich wer von euch in 1440p? Und wie schlägt sich die Karte so bei euch?
> Habe das Gefühl das meine in DA:I trotz ausgeschaltetem MSAA und Mantle ziemlich am Limit ist, durchgehend 60 Fps bekomme ich nicht hin.
> Will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie das ist, wenn The Witcher 3 endlich rauskommt.



DA:I habe ich ebenfalls mit DS auf WQHD gespielt, aber die FPS schwanken doch stark. Von 65 FPS gehts in hitzigen Gefechten teilweise runter auf 34 FPS - das macht natürlich kein Spaß. Mit einem Framelimiter wird es erträglicher, aber sobald ich wieder auf die 60 FPS in nativer Auflösung wechsle merke ich, wie wichtig mir das flüssige Bildgefühl von 60 FPS ist - von daher: Keine Chance mit einer Karte^^


----------



## dan954 (6. März 2015)

War es vielleicht doch keine so gute Idee sich einen WQHD-Monitor zu holen?  Naja mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt, alternativ habe ich ja noch einen Full-HD hier.


----------



## BertB (6. März 2015)

gard der witcher war in den ersten zwei teilen ein spiel, wo man mit relastiv wenig fps gut klarkommt, finde ich,

den ersten hab ich noch aufm läppi gezockt mit teilweise ~20fps, und fands damals ok,

heut hab ich andere ansprüche, aber dennoch ist was dran,

ob full hd @ maximum besser aussieht, als wqhd in sehr hoch ist auch noch so ne frage


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (7. März 2015)

Hallo,

habe eine MSI 290X 8GB. Im Idle läuft der Lüfter mit 18%. Kann man diesen mit irgendwelchen Tricks weiter runterregeln? Im Afterburner habe ich bereits eine Kurve angelegt nur unter 18% wollen die Lüfter nicht.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## S754 (7. März 2015)

Noch weiter runter? Willst du die 290X brutzeln oder was?


----------



## Roundy (7. März 2015)

dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe eine MSI 290X 8GB. Im Idle läuft der Lüfter mit 18%. Kann man diesen mit irgendwelchen Tricks weiter runterregeln? Im Afterburner habe ich bereits eine Kurve angelegt nur unter 18% wollen die Lüfter nicht.
> 
> Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


Willamst dubweiter runter weil du die karte hörst oder einfach so?
Weil wenn der ab nicht writer runter geht, dann liegts am BIOS und da kommst ohne flash nicht weiter.. da es aber keinen BIOS Editor fur die Hawaii karten gibt, ist an dem punkt wohl ende der fahnenstange...
Gruß


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (7. März 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Willamst dubweiter runter weil du die karte hörst oder einfach so?
> Weil wenn der ab nicht writer runter geht, dann liegts am BIOS und da kommst ohne flash nicht weiter.. da es aber keinen BIOS Editor fur die Hawaii karten gibt, ist an dem punkt wohl ende der fahnenstange...
> Gruß



Einfach so weiter runter. Von anderen Karten liest man ja, dass sie die Lüfter im Idle komplett abstellen. Dachte es gäb irgendwie die Möglichkeit komplett frei zu wählen wie schnell die Lüfter laufen sollen.


----------



## Roundy (7. März 2015)

Ne, das ist im BIOS festgelegt, lässt sich leider nix dran machen 
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (7. März 2015)

BF4 @ 8K, schaut euch mal die Videos von dem an. Ist ein AMD Mitarbeiter https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPwjWvY4zjs
Hat ein paar nette Vids.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> BF4 @ 8K, schaut euch mal die Videos von dem an. Ist ein AMD Mitarbeiter https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPwjWvY4zjs
> Hat ein paar nette Vids.


Wenn das die Leistung einer 390X ist ,dann kof i di [emoji16] [emoji106]


----------



## Roundy (7. März 2015)

der hat aber noch nen bissl mehr als 8k oder? SweetFX oder nen ENB (?) in BF, weil die Lichteffekte sind so nicht normal oder?
Wenn jetzt noch der verbrauch und die temps stimmen, wirds echt nen superfeines Kärtchen 
Gruß


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (7. März 2015)

Ist aber schon geil für 4x R9 290X 8GB 

Sowas mal live zocken wäre schon lustig.


----------



## noname545 (8. März 2015)

habe bei mir seit kurzem das Problem, dass mein Bildschirm für 1-2 Sekunden schwarz wird, und ich danach wieder Bild habe. Es passiert auch nicht beim zocken, sondern bis jetzt nur auf dem Desktop. Als ob der Stecker schnell raus und wieder eingesteckt wird. Weiss jemand Rat


----------



## Definder (8. März 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> habe bei mir seit kurzem das Problem, dass mein Bildschirm für 1-2 Sekunden schwarz wird, und ich danach wieder Bild habe. Es passiert auch nicht beim zocken, sondern bis jetzt nur auf dem Desktop. Als ob der Stecker schnell raus und wieder eingesteckt wird. Weiss jemand Rat



Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen da wird der Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt. Ich würd mal ein paar mv mehr Spannung auf die GPU bzw. den Speicher geben und schauen ob es dann immer noch auftritt. 
Oder Speichertakt bzw. GPU-Takt einmal leicht absenken.


----------



## noname545 (8. März 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen da wird der Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt. Ich würd mal ein paar mv mehr Spannung auf die GPU bzw. den Speicher geben und schauen ob es dann immer noch auftritt.
> Oder Speichertakt bzw. GPU-Takt einmal leicht absenken.



war leider das HDMI Kabel Wenn ich leicht am Kabel ziehe wird mein Monitor schwarz. Habe jetzt wieder ein DVI Kabel im Einsatz, läuft ohne proleme. Trotzdem danke


----------



## Definder (8. März 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> war leider das HDMI Kabel Wenn ich leicht am Kabel ziehe wird mein Monitor schwarz. Habe jetzt wieder ein DVI Kabel im Einsatz, läuft ohne proleme. Trotzdem danke



Was heißt hier leider, ein HDMI Kabel ist deutlich einfacher zu ersetzen  Ich bin immer froh wenn es "nur" ein günstiges Teil im PC ist, welches Probleme bereitet!

 hab schon verstanden wie es gemeint war ne


----------



## derneuemann (9. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> BF4 @ 8K, schaut euch mal die Videos von dem an. Ist ein AMD Mitarbeiter https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPwjWvY4zjs
> Hat ein paar nette Vids.



Ja den Inputlag möchte ich sehen, absolut unspielbar!
Aber wenn es mal eine Karte geben sollte die das alleine kann, haben wir vermutlich schon 2017 auf dem Kalender.
Ich hoffe AMD und Nvidia klotzen jetzt mal wirklich richtig Leistung raus. Wenn 4K spielbar ist, wie gerade 1080p, dann sind sogar 250W - 300W TDP gerechtfertigt.
Träumen darf man aber


----------



## ebastler (9. März 2015)

Mich wundert, dass seine Frametimes so konstant sind... Kein Mikroruckeln, folglich?
Und 4 GPUs - 4 Frames inputlag? Macht bei 60fps im Schnitt 4/60s, also ca. 67ms. Das ist schon heftig^^


----------



## criss vaughn (9. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass seine Frametimes so konstant sind... Kein Mikroruckeln, folglich?
> Und 4 GPUs - 4 Frames inputlag? Macht bei 60fps im Schnitt 4/60s, also ca. 67ms. Das ist schon heftig^^



Nun für mich sieht es so aus, als ober mit einem Framelimiter arbeitet, der natürlich für eine wesentlich glattere Ausgabe sorgt. Inputlag ist mMn auch spürbar vorhanden und recht gut ersichtlich. Ich denke mit Treiberoptimierungen etc. ist insgesamt schon einiges möglich - und wenn jemand auf zusätzliche Gimmicks Zugriff hat, dann wohl er


----------



## Timeris (10. März 2015)

Ich habe im Moment leider einfach kein Glück mit Hardware 

Ich hatte meine PCS+ ja eingeschickt wegen eines defekten Lagers. Heute ist die neue gekommen (alles innerhalb einer Woche, absolut Spitze von Mindfactory). 

Karte eingebaut und endlich wieder alles ruhig. Dachte ich zumindest, bis ich dann Valley angeschmissen habe. Die Karte hat Spulenfiepen, das hatte die alte absolut gar nicht, nicht mal bei über 200 Fps. Habe ja noch die Hoffnung dass sich das etwas legen könnte, grundsätzlich denke ich aber darüber nach sie wieder wegzuschicken


----------



## Roundy (10. März 2015)

Also ich hab jetzt meine zweite PCS+ die bis über 1500 fps nicht fiept 
Vllt kommts vom NT?
Gruß


----------



## S754 (10. März 2015)

Also meine 290X hat bei 10000FPS noch immer kein Spulenfiepen 
Gemessen im Ladescreen von GTA4.


----------



## Timeris (10. März 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt meine zweite PCS+ die bis über 1500 fps nicht fiept
> Vllt kommts vom NT?
> Gruß



Ne das Netzteil kann ich ausschließen. Man hört eindeutig dass es von der Grafikkarte kommt. Außerdem lief das Netzteil vorher schon mit der alten PCS+ und als Übergang mit einer 5870. In beiden Fällen gab es kein Spulenfiepen. 

Habe da wohl echt ziemliches Pech gehabt, denn bei der R9 290 hört man ja recht selten davon. Die Belastung scheint relativ egal zu sein, tritt auch schon bei 30 fps auf.


----------



## Definder (10. März 2015)

Timeris schrieb:


> Ne das Netzteil kann ich ausschließen. Man hört eindeutig dass es von der Grafikkarte kommt. Außerdem lief das Netzteil vorher schon mit der alten PCS+ und als Übergang mit einer 5870. In beiden Fällen gab es kein Spulenfiepen.
> 
> Habe da wohl echt ziemliches Pech gehabt, denn bei der R9 290 hört man ja recht selten davon. Die Belastung scheint relativ egal zu sein, tritt auch schon bei 30 fps auf.



Meh, das ist echt schade, wie schlimm ist das Fiepen denn? Bei mir war es zum Glück "nur" das CX 600 welches in Verbindung mit der 290 Geräusche produziert hat. Nicht, dass diese mich großartig gestört hätten, hatte sich in etwa mit der Lüfterlautstärke eingependelt. Aber da das Corsair sowieso schon älter und gruppenreguliert war, war es ein netter Nebeneffekt.


----------



## Timeris (10. März 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Meh, das ist echt schade, wie schlimm ist das Fiepen denn?



Wenn es im Spiel gerade etwas ruhiger ist, dann kann man es schon klar aus dem System heraushören. Ist schon ein unangenehmes Geräusch. Ich denke dass die Karte zurück geht. Ich möchte die 290 ja grundsätzlich ein paar Jahre behalten, ich weiß genau dass es mich früher oder später ärgern würde sie nicht eingetauscht zu haben.


----------



## Roundy (10. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Also meine 290X hat bei 10000FPS noch immer kein Spulenfiepen
> Gemessen im Ladescreen von GTA4.



so hoch bin ich noch nie (zumindest nicht dokumentiert ) gekommen oder habs gesehen...
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (10. März 2015)

Meine 290X hat kein Fiepen, aber richtig hässliches Coilwhining.
Am Desktop fiept sie leise, wenn ich die Maus bewege, und ingame quietschen die Spulen zu jeder Zeit lauter als die Lüfter.
Okay, offener Aufbau, und Morpheus mit sehr langsamer Lüfterkurve und Spitzen-Lüftern.
Nervt trotzdem.

Aber immerhin ist die gut taktbar 
Wenn da nur nicht diese beschissenen VRMs wären... Ich könnte mit den Lüftern noch runter.


Hab mal Heaven laufen lassen, auf meinem 24/7 Setting.
Der Screen da wurde nach 3-4 Loops gemacht (nebenbei etwas aufgeräumt und Hausübungen fertig gemacht^^
Was sagt ihr? Das Setting läuft so absolut Fehlerfrei durch alle Benches/Spiele/48h F@H am Stück.
Man beachte Chiptemperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl^^
Irgendwelche Tips, wie ich den VRM1 kühler kriege?
Kühlkörper vom Morpheus drauf, Phobya XT zwischen VRMs und Kühler, und zwischen Backplate und PCB hinter den VRMs, EK Waterblocks Backplate drauf.


----------



## dan954 (11. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Meine 290X hat kein Fiepen, aber richtig hässliches Coilwhining.


Ist coilwhining nicht einfach Englisch für Spulenfiepen?


----------



## Roundy (11. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ist coildwhining nicht einfach Englisch für Spulenfiepen?


Hab ich eigentlich auch gedacht?
Gruß


----------



## Schmenki (11. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Tips, wie ich den VRM1 kühler kriege?
> Kühlkörper vom Morpheus drauf, Phobya XT zwischen VRMs und Kühler, und zwischen Backplate und PCB hinter den VRMs, EK Waterblocks Backplate drauf.



Ich habe bei mir den Morpheus + VRM1 Kühler vom Morpheus + Backplate.
Das bringt aber nur etwas wenn auch ordentlich Druck hinter den Lüfter hat.
81° VRM1 sind aber voll im Rahmen.


----------



## Euda (11. März 2015)

Mein Modell hat ebenfalls kein Fiepen unterhalb wahnwitziger Framerates, erinnter unter Last jedoch an 'ne Heuschrecke --ist aber, wie gesagt, kein Fiepen.


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ist coildwhining nicht einfach Englisch für Spulenfiepen?


Buzzing meinte ich, nicht Whining. Da hast du in der Tat Recht^^

Mein Geräusch ist fps-unabhängig und hängt nur davon ab, wie viel Strom die Karte grad zieht. Zudem ist es niederfrequenter als Spulenfiepen normalerweise.


----------



## DerMega (11. März 2015)

Hab mal ein wenig rumgespielt mit meiner 290 PCS+.
Keine Spannungserhöhung Takt auf 1100 und Speicher bei 1350 belassen. Eigene Lüfterkurve.
1h Heaven auf max @ FullHD.
Max 79° / 24% Lüfter und 1,194V
Denke die Werte sind für den Anfang so ok oder?
VRM müsst ich nochmal schauen, die Werte hab ich jetzt nimmer im Kopf.

Hatte beim Gamen schonmal NUR den Takt auf 1120 erhöht und dann Ryse auf 3200x1800 gezockt, da iss mir das System aber komplett abgestürzt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Hab mal ein wenig rumgespielt mit meiner 290 PCS+.
> Keine Spannungserhöhung Takt auf 1100 und Speicher bei 1350 belassen. Eigene Lüfterkurve.
> 1h Heaven auf max @ FullHD.
> Max 79° / 24% Lüfter und 1,194V
> ...


24%....bei einer pcs....da glühen bestimmt schon die spawas [emoji16]


----------



## DerMega (11. März 2015)

Hab den Screen vom GPU-Z auf meinem Desktop "vergessen" muss ich nacher mal nachholen und schauen, was die so gesagt haben zu dem Zeitpunkt ^^.
Das alles halt noch bei 18-19° Zimmertemp. Ich fürchte Fürchterliches für den Sommer bei 27° - 29°.
Denke mal, dann wirds auch bei mir nen Morpheus, obwohl ich an meiner Garantie hänge.


----------



## Schmenki (11. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 24%....bei einer pcs....da glühen bestimmt schon die spawas [emoji16]


Denke ich auch. Eventuell sogar schon >100°


----------



## criss vaughn (11. März 2015)

Man kann es mit dem Kult um die Spannungswandler auch übertreiben .. 

@ebastler: Wieso möchtest du diese noch "tiefer" kühlen? Ob die VRM's bei 60 °C oder 80 °C laufen - so lange sie in der Spezifikation liegen, spielt es keine Rolle. Und selbst wenn du außerhalb liegst, so sind viele Bauteile über einen mittelfristigen Zeitraum immer noch weit strapazierfähiger, da die äußeren Spezifikationen meist für Extrembedingungen angegeben werden


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2015)

In Sleeping Dogs gehen mir die VRMs bei der selben Kerntemperatur auf 90° hoch.

Ich hätte gerne 50-100MHz mehr als 24/7 Setting, aber will nicht über 1000rpm gehen unter Volllast, da mich die Lüfter da nerven...


----------



## criss vaughn (11. März 2015)

Du könntest statt einem Wärmeleitpad auf Flüssigmetall oder WLP setzen und die Kühlkörper mit kleinen Tropfen Wärmeleitkleber an den Seiten fixieren. So haben wir in der Uni schon einige "heiße" Prototypen gefixed


----------



## derneuemann (11. März 2015)

Oder nach einem gebrauchten VRM Kühler von Thermalright schauen und den etwas anpassen. 
Oder selber bauen. Habe ich für meine HF7950 damals schon mal gemacht.


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2015)

Größer als der VRM Kühler vom Morpheus ist schwer... 
Bei den winzigen MOSFETs hätte ich etwas Angst vor Flüssigmetall. Direkt mit normaler WLP montieren hatte ich zudem wegen eines nicht perfekt geraden PCBs einige Probleme.

Ich überlege, mir aus Kupfer was selbst anfertigen zu lassen... Kumpel meines Dads macht ziemlich viele Senkerodierungen und hat daher haufenweise Kupfer-Rohmaterial für Formen.
Wenn ich ihm ein schönes 3D Modell mache, und nett frage, spannt er mir vielleicht mal n Reststück, sobald er es nicht mehr braucht, in die CNC. Muss mal fragen, ob das ginge.


----------



## criss vaughn (11. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Größer als der VRM Kühler vom Morpheus ist schwer...
> Bei den winzigen MOSFETs hätte ich etwas Angst vor Flüssigmetall. Direkt mit normaler WLP montieren hatte ich zudem wegen eines nicht perfekt geraden PCBs einige Probleme.
> 
> Ich überlege, mir aus Kupfer was selbst anfertigen zu lassen... Kumpel meines Dads macht ziemlich viele Senkerodierungen und hat daher haufenweise Kupfer-Rohmaterial für Formen.
> Wenn ich ihm ein schönes 3D Modell mache, und nett frage, spannt er mir vielleicht mal n Reststück, sobald er es nicht mehr braucht, in die CNC. Muss mal fragen, ob das ginge.



Bzgl. Flüssigmetall musst du keine Angst haben: Zumindest das Liquid Ultra von Collaboratory ist von der Konsistenz her recht viskos ..  Aber die CNC-Nummer geht natürlich auch


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Buzzing meinte ich, nicht Whining. Da hast du in der Tat Recht^^
> 
> Mein Geräusch ist fps-unabhängig und hängt nur davon ab, wie viel Strom die Karte grad zieht. Zudem ist es niederfrequenter als Spulenfiepen normalerweise.



Vllt haben einige hier auf folgendes Problem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EomL1oysVXs
Wenn ihr bei gewissen RPMs ein ratter Geräusch habt, könnt ihr dies mindern, wie das Ganze geht, seht ihr im Video.


----------



## derneuemann (11. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Größer als der VRM Kühler vom Morpheus ist schwer...
> Bei den winzigen MOSFETs hätte ich etwas Angst vor Flüssigmetall. Direkt mit normaler WLP montieren hatte ich zudem wegen eines nicht perfekt geraden PCBs einige Probleme.
> 
> Ich überlege, mir aus Kupfer was selbst anfertigen zu lassen... Kumpel meines Dads macht ziemlich viele Senkerodierungen und hat daher haufenweise Kupfer-Rohmaterial für Formen.
> Wenn ich ihm ein schönes 3D Modell mache, und nett frage, spannt er mir vielleicht mal n Reststück, sobald er es nicht mehr braucht, in die CNC. Muss mal fragen, ob das ginge.



Ich hatte damals mir zwei 6mm Heatpipes gekauft, einen Kontaktblock, von einem bekannten Fräsen lassen und Kühlfinnen von einem alten Scythe Mugen 3 verwendet. Das ging gut. 
Und transportitert die Wärme schneller ab als ein Kühler alla Morpheus (Also VRM Kühler)


----------



## Euda (11. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Buzzing meinte ich, nicht Whining. Da hast du in der Tat Recht^^
> 
> Mein Geräusch ist fps-unabhängig und hängt nur davon ab, wie viel Strom die Karte grad zieht. Zudem ist es niederfrequenter als Spulenfiepen normalerweise.



Genau dasselbe bei mir.


----------



## criss vaughn (11. März 2015)

@ebastler/Euda: Buzzing bzw. ein eher niederfrequentes Brummen kommt idR von den Spannungswandlern bzw. den Kondensatoren unter Last^^


----------



## derneuemann (11. März 2015)

Das hatte meine 290X auch.


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> @ebastler/Euda: Buzzing bzw. ein eher niederfrequentes Brummen kommt idR von den Spannungswandlern bzw. den Kondensatoren unter Last^^


Das kommt ebenso von den Spulen wie das andere Spulenfiepen auch, ist nur eine andere Art von Lärm. Kondensatoren können keine Geräusche machen, außer knallen


----------



## Timeris (11. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Buzzing meinte ich, nicht Whining. Da hast du in der Tat Recht^^
> 
> Mein Geräusch ist fps-unabhängig und hängt nur davon ab, wie viel Strom die Karte grad zieht. Zudem ist es niederfrequenter als Spulenfiepen normalerweise.



Das könnte es dann tatsächlich auch bei mir gewesen sein. War ja auch fps-unabhängig, sobald die Karte belastet wurde (sogar bei Videos) gings los. 

Hab die Karte wieder weggeschickt. Bin mal gespannt was MF dazu sagt, im Moment ist die PCS+ nämlich nicht mehr lieferbar. Letzte Nacht gab es noch >5.


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2015)

Mir war langweilig und ich habe glaub ich shice gemacht 
Hab meinen TriX Kühler demontiert, gereinigt und die Front mit den 3 Lüftern weg gelassen.
Vorne habe ich dann mit Kabelbindern 2x 140er Cryorig 4Pin CPU Lüfter angeschlossen.
Nun kann ich alle Lüfter im Gehäuse komplett ausschalten. 

Habe Furmark mal 5 min laufen lassen, Karte @ Stock (+25mV wegen neuerem Bios) und Lüfter @ max, GPU war unter 70°C nach 5 Minuten, VRM1 jedoch 90+°C.
GPU Z liest die Temps iwie net mehr richtig aus, es ist wie beim Sapphire TrixX Tool Bug, gelegentlich wird mir für 1 Sek 146°C angezeigt und dann wieder runter auf <70°C.
Glaub HW Monitor liest die GPU Temp ohne Bugs aus, weil da steht max Temp 69°C für die GPU...


----------



## Definder (11. März 2015)

Timeris schrieb:


> Das könnte es dann tatsächlich auch bei mir gewesen sein. War ja auch fps-unabhängig, sobald die Karte belastet wurde (sogar bei Videos) gings los.
> 
> Hab die Karte wieder weggeschickt. Bin mal gespannt was MF dazu sagt, im Moment ist die PCS+ nämlich nicht mehr lieferbar. Letzte Nacht gab es noch >5.



Wie schon gesagt, genau dieses Buzzing hatte ich bei mir auch, nach eingehender Prüfung kam es aber aus dem Netzteil und nicht von der Vapor-X. Corsair 600 gegen das Coolermaster 750 getauscht und jetzt ist Ruhe im Karton (ähhhh Gehäuse). 
Hatte mich in Zuge dessen mal ein wenig durch die Foren gelesen und leider scheint es bei einigen durch ein anderes Netztteil zu verschwinden. Andere jedoch mussten direkt die GPU austauschen. 
Ich kann trotzdem jedem nur empfehlen einmal genau hinzuhören, ob es auch wirklich von der GPU kommt. Ich fand es nämlich enorm schwer zuzuordnen.


----------



## Timeris (11. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vorne habe ich dann mit Kabelbindern 2x 140er Cryorig 4Pin CPU Lüfter angeschlossen.



Von der Konstruktion musst du mal ein paar Bilder einstellen 

@Definder
Mein Enthoo Pro hat ja sogar noch eine Netzteilabdeckung. Man konnte wie gesagt schon sehr deutlich hören, dass es von der GPU kam. 

Soll das denn nur an der jeweiligen Kombination aus Netzteil und GPU liegen? Denn mit der jetzt eingebauten 5870 ist wieder Ruhe. Das bestärkt mich in der Annahme dass es von der PCS+ kam.


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2015)

Timeris schrieb:


> Von der Konstruktion musst du mal ein paar Bilder einstellen



Sieht net so dolle aus, da ich Probleme hatte mit den Löchern und den Kabelbindern, sogar nen Faden musste ich nutzen 
Mache eventuell gleich mal paar Bilder, aktuell sind alle Lüfter aus (außer CPU Kühler @ 369rpm (Silent Wings 2)
Jetzt nach rund 10min passiv Betrieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: GPU Temp steigt weiter, aktuell 60°C


----------



## Definder (11. März 2015)

Timeris schrieb:


> Von der Konstruktion musst du mal ein paar Bilder einstellen
> 
> @Definder
> Mein Enthoo Pro hat ja sogar noch eine Netzteilabdeckung. Man konnte wie gesagt schon sehr deutlich hören, dass es von der GPU kam.
> ...



Tja, meine Asus R9 280x in Verbindung mit dem CX war absolut leise. Obwohl sie im übertaktenten Zustand etwa dieselbe Leistung gezogen hat. Mit den anderen Lastwechseln der 290 fing es dann aber an. 
Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass es bei jedem so sein muss, wie schon gesagt da gibts unterschiedliche Erfahrungsberichte dazu. Mein Kommentar war weniger an euch als an die "Mitleser" gerichtet, welche hier vll. auf der Suche nach dem Problem sind


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2015)

Also, am Netzteil liegt es sicher nicht^^
Ich hatte in letzter Zeit ein Antec HCG 620M (Seasonic), BeQuiet e9 480W CM (FSP), Cooler Master V550SM (Enhance), Corsair CS550M (Great Wall) und ein Fujitsu 500W NT (Delta) drin. Buzzing ist immer das Selbe -.-


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2015)

Ok Temp steigt net mehr, passiv Betrieb 290 TriX =


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte eigentlich noch 2x 120er Lüfter, ob ich lieber die hätte drauf montieren sollen?


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2015)

Hab mir eben gedacht "Hm, versuch ich mal das Selbe".
Lüfter im Afterburner auf 0%. GPU-Z aufgemacht: 321rpm. WTF?
Case aufgemacht, beide GPU Lüfter stehen still, GPU-Z beharrt auf 321rpm. 
Eigenartig.


----------



## werder96 (11. März 2015)

Siehst du nicht die unsichtbaren gpu Lüfter?


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2015)

Habe mal paar Bilder gemacht, erwartet aber keine Top Quali 
Inklusiver meiner neuen Sapphire Tastatur 
Kommentare zum Reinigungsgrad/Kabelmamagement auch unerwünscht 
Nicht wundern, bei den Cryorig R1 Universal, haben die Lüfter eine unterschiedliche Dicke.
Merkwürdig, dass GPU Z mir nen prozentualen Fanspeed ausgibt, selbst wenn alles still steht. RPM sehe ich unter GPU Z nicht mehr.
Habe in der Front noch 3 Lüfter, also insgesamt 10 Lüfter verbaut(11 mit PSU)...


----------



## Roundy (11. März 2015)

Also deine tri-x läuft grad absolut ohne luffi im idle?
Gruß


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2015)

Jop kann ich so einstellen, GPU Temp landet dann jedoch bei ~60-62°C. Screenshot habe ich ja gepostet. VRMs im 50er Bereich dann.
Die Lüfter stehen halt oben ab, wegen der Größe, ich weiß net ob es mit 120er Lüftern besser wäre.
Ich teste das Ganze mal paar Tage, wir können ja paar Furmark "Duelle" starten mit selben Settings, dann können wa schauen, wie sich dieser amateurhafte Umbau schlägt.
Leiser ist es natürlich definitiv.


----------



## Definder (11. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, dass GPU Z mir nen prozentualen Fanspeed ausgibt, selbst wenn alles still steht. RPM sehe ich unter GPU Z nicht mehr.



Vielleicht liest GPU-Z nur die Spannung aus, welche die Karte für die Lüfter ausgibt. Ob dann wirklich ein Lüfter an dem Anschluss hängt wäre davon ja nicht betroffen? Nur so als Idee...


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2015)

Nach 5.06min Furmark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lüfter@ 100% GPU Takt 1030/1250, welcher auch gehalten wird, musste natürlich Power Limit ordentlich lockern. 
Normalerweise läuft dieses Profil mit -56mV und -10% PL, musste aber -4% PL einstellen, sonst hält der net die 1030MHz.
VRM 1 bleibt halt hitzig, nur wie kann ich die GPU Temp einordnen, muss mal meine alten Bilder hier in dem Thread abchecken.
100% Fanspeed sind natürlich auch deutlich leiser wie 100% beim Original Kühler, welcher mit glaub 4000 RPM lief, bei den Cryorig Lüftern sind es ~1400RPM @ 100%

Vergleich mit alten Werten:

Aktuell 15min Furmark Run:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alte Daten mit selben Settings zum Vergleich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r9-290-290x-laber-thread-978.html#post6734898

Der aktuelle Score ist besser, da der Omega Treiber die Karten besser auslastet, dennoch sind die alten Werte besser (60% Fanspeed Original Kühler=3000RPM).
Würde mal sagen, dass die Lautstärke deutlich leiser ist, nur sind auch die Temps schlechter.
Wat nu? Leise oder laut, wat sollte es sein?
Denke leise gewinnt, denn das sind Furmark Temps, in Games wird es wohl nicht annähernd so schlimm werden, na ja mal sehen.
Ihr könnt ja mal sagen, was ihr tun würdet.


----------



## Timeris (11. März 2015)

Danke für die Bilder, ist doch immer super was selbst gebasteltes zu sehen 

Ein direkter Vergleich würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Wo bleiben die anderen "Tri-Xer"?


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2015)

Habs mal oben editiert, wat meint ihr, welcher Weg ist besser?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nach 5.06min Furmark
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schmeiss den tri kühler wieder druppe[emoji6]


----------



## Duvar (12. März 2015)

Jo hab ich gemacht, so schlecht ist der nun auch net. Na ja immerhin mal getestet den shice 

Edit: Der Trick hier hat übrigens echt geklappt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1441.html#post7240451
Bei meiner TriX hatte ich genau von 39% bis inkl. 42% ein rattern bei den Lüftern, da muss man mal genau hinhören, ist nun jedoch gefixt.


----------



## DerMega (12. März 2015)

Sou, ich hab das nochmal ne halbe Stunde getestet bei 30 Mins Heaven und der eigenen recht ruhigen Lüfterkurve.
VRM wird warm aber ich seh da jetzt keine großen Probs?
Nimmt sich aber auch ganz schön die Spannung hoch die Gute.
Schade eigentlich, die Karte ist ziemlich eingeschränkt. Undervolting geht so gut wie garnicht und nach oben ist auch nicht viel Spielraum, zumindest, wenn man Ruhe haben will. Hilft wohl nur ein Morphi :-/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmenki (12. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Sou, ich hab das nochmal ne halbe Stunde getestet bei 30 Mins Heaven und der eigenen recht ruhigen Lüfterkurve.
> VRM wird warm aber ich seh da jetzt keine großen Probs?
> Nimmt sich aber auch ganz schön die Spannung hoch die Gute.
> Schade eigentlich, die Karte ist ziemlich eingeschränkt. Undervolting geht so gut wie garnicht und nach oben ist auch nicht viel Spielraum, zumindest, wenn man Ruhe haben will. Hilft wohl nur ein Morphi :-/
> ...



91° VRM1 ist nicht schön aber ok.
Vor allem habe ich noch kein Spiel bei mir gespielt was die VRM1 im gleichem Maße so beansprucht wie Heaven.

Volt ist wirklich hoch. Vermute mal ne Asic um die 60?!

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## DerMega (12. März 2015)

Meine Asic ist ~73. Genau hab ich sie nicht im kopf :-/
Ja im Moment spiele ich eh nur World of Tanks und gelegentlich mal Ryse, da wird die Karte nicht so extrem beansprucht denke ich. Hab im Moment kaum Zeit für den Rechner, sonst hätte ich schonmal 2-3 Stunden WoT getestet.


----------



## Schmenki (12. März 2015)

Ich spiele zu Hause gerne D3(1440p) und dort habe ich ein anderes Verhalten.
Die GPU Temp ist höher als bei Heaven  1080p. Die VRM1 Temps aber niedriger.
Alles was an OC in Heaven durchläuft läuft nciht unbedingt in D3 durch


----------



## Performer81 (12. März 2015)

Schmenki schrieb:


> 91° VRM1 ist nicht schön aber ok.
> Vor allem habe ich noch kein Spiel bei mir gespielt was die VRM1 im gleichem Maße so beansprucht wie Heaven.
> 
> Volt ist wirklich hoch. Vermute mal ne Asic um die 60?!
> ...



Max 1,23 ist überhaupt nicht hoch, das ist wohl Standardspannung. Real anliegen wahrscheinlich ca. 0,05V niedriger.


----------



## Roundy (12. März 2015)

naja wenn iht euch den max wert anguckt in gpu-z dann ist das ne spitze.
Bei mir ist die meistens schon im idle mal 1.23 V und unter last liegt dann im schnitt 1.146-1.168V an...
Also ist das nicht so bedenklich nur wenns halt auf Dauer so aussieht..
Gruß


----------



## DerMega (12. März 2015)

Spannung habe ich nicht erhöht. Steht alles auf Standard ausser GPU- und Speichertakt


----------



## Performer81 (12. März 2015)

Du kannst mit der Spannung sicher weiter runter wenn du Speichertakt auf 1250-1300 setzt. Geschwindigkeitsunterschied wirste da eh nicht merken.


----------



## Timeris (12. März 2015)

Habe eben eine Mail von MF bekommen, die haben meine Grafikkarte jetzt an Powercolor geschickt. Verstehe diesen Schritt nicht so richtig, "reparieren" lässt sich so ein fiepen doch ohnehin nicht, oder?

Will gar nicht wissen wie lange das jetzt dauern wird, wenns über den Hersteller geht wirds wohl ein paar Wochen in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Schmenki (12. März 2015)

Für 1100MHz ist die Spannung 1,23V hoch finde ich.
Bei mir läuft das bei ca 1,12V.

Allgemein ist die Spannung nicht zu hoch, dass meinte ich nicht.


----------



## Performer81 (12. März 2015)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Für 1100MHz ist die Spannung 1,23V hoch finde ich.
> Bei mir läuft das bei ca 1,12V.
> 
> Allgemein ist die Spannung nicht zu hoch, dass meinte ich nicht.



Wie schonmal gesagt das was gpu-z als max. wert ausliest hat nicht viel zu bedeuten. Lass mal ein paar runden heaven mit 1100MHZ laufen und lass dir mal den max wert von gpu-z anzeigen. Das ist sicher nicht 1,12.


----------



## dan954 (12. März 2015)

Mal ne Frage. Hat vielleicht nicht ganz was mit der 290 zu tun aber wie lockt ihr FPS oder erzwingt Vsync?
Habe es schon mit dem CCC und RadeonPro versucht, klappt aber irgendwie nicht bei mir.


----------



## Duvar (12. März 2015)

Timeris schrieb:


> Habe eben eine Mail von MF bekommen, die haben meine Grafikkarte jetzt an Powercolor geschickt. Verstehe diesen Schritt nicht so richtig, "reparieren" lässt sich so ein fiepen doch ohnehin nicht, oder?
> 
> Will gar nicht wissen wie lange das jetzt dauern wird, wenns über den Hersteller geht wirds wohl ein paar Wochen in Anspruch nehmen.



Wann hatteste die Karte gekauft? Du kannst definitiv mit 8 Wochen rechnen. Kannst dich ja mal bei denen im Forum anmelden und nett fragen, ob man auch zu einer anderen/schnelleren Lösung kommen kann. (bezweifele ich jedoch).

Fragen kostet jedoch nix.


----------



## Timeris (12. März 2015)

Die Karte habe ich Mitte November gekauft, als es sie zum Schnäppchenpreis gab wegen des 18 jährigen Jubiläums. 

Habe nochmal per E-Mail angefragt. Die Karte wurde wohl gar nicht an den Hersteller geschickt. Das ganze wird jetzt über deren Distributor abgewickelt, da MF die Karte nicht mehr im Angebot hat (Reklamationsquote evtl zu hoch?). 

Dementsprechend hoffe ich einfach mal dass es doch recht zügig geht. Die erste Reklamation war innerhalb von 7 Tagen durch, das war schon super.


----------



## DARPA (12. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Hat vielleicht nicht ganz was mit der 290 zu tun aber wie lockt ihr FPS oder erzwingt Vsync?
> Habe es schon mit dem CCC und RadeonPro versucht, klappt aber irgendwie nicht bei mir.



Ich nutze den Frame Limiter in Riva Tuner. Gibt aber auch Games, die unbedingt VSync wollen, da es sonst Tearing gibt, egal wie hoch die FPS sind (z.B. NBA2K15, Wolfenstein TNO)



Timeris schrieb:


> Habe eben eine Mail von MF bekommen, die haben  meine Grafikkarte jetzt an Powercolor geschickt. Verstehe diesen Schritt  nicht so richtig, "reparieren" lässt sich so ein fiepen doch ohnehin  nicht, oder?
> 
> Will gar nicht wissen wie lange das jetzt dauern wird, wenns über den  Hersteller geht wirds wohl ein paar Wochen in Anspruch nehmen.



Hier eine Info, die ich mal direkt vom PC Support erhalten hatte:
_"Der normale Zeitraum für unseren RMA-Prozess beträgt etwa 3 Wochen von dem Punkt an dem wir die Karte bekommen und bis sie unser Lager verlässt."_

Dazu kommt dann noch die Bearbeitungszeit der Zwischenhändler.


----------



## Schmenki (13. März 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Wie schonmal gesagt das was gpu-z als max. wert ausliest hat nicht viel zu bedeuten. Lass mal ein paar runden heaven mit 1100MHZ laufen und lass dir mal den max wert von gpu-z anzeigen. Das ist sicher nicht 1,12.



Nö dann ist es bei 1,16V also minimal.
Aber die spitzen sollten einen gewissen wert nicht überschreiten.


----------



## DerMega (13. März 2015)

Och mensch Timeris, das ist ja doof. Ich drück dir die Daumen.
Meine stammt übrigens aus genau der selben Aktion. Ne 290 PCS+ für 230€ war einfach zu geil!

Wenn die GPU-Z Werte nicht so genau sind, mit welchem tool sollte man sowas denn dann auslesen? Ach ich lasse die Übertakterei einfach sein, die 5,8% Taktsteigerung .... , die enden ja vlt. in 4 Frames bei einer Leistungssteigerungsumsetzung von 1:1 in World of Tanks.

Ich probiere mich die Tage mal in dem Tipp mit der Taktverringerung auf dem Speicher und dann Undervolting. Im Moment kann ich ja alles flüssig auf FHD und in Max Details zocken, was ich zocken will


----------



## derneuemann (13. März 2015)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Nö dann ist es bei 1,16V also minimal.
> Aber die spitzen sollten einen gewissen wert nicht überschreiten.



Meine ging damals auch bei 1120MHz nicht über 1,17V in der Spitze!


----------



## ebastler (13. März 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Meine ging damals auch bei 1120MHz nicht über 1,17V in der Spitze!


Klingt nach nem guten Kärtchen! Ich brauch bei 1100/1400 immerhin 1.21 average, und hab kurze Spitzen nach oben. Und meine ist schon eher gut.

Edit: Denkfehler, ist wohl noch zu früh. Hab da 1.121


----------



## Schmenki (13. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Klingt nach nem guten Kärtchen! Ich brauch bei 1100/1400 immerhin 1.21 average, und hab kurze Spitzen nach oben. Und meine ist schon eher gut.
> 
> Edit: Denkfehler, ist wohl noch zu früh. Hab da 1.121


Trink dir erstmal ein Kaffee


----------



## ebastler (13. März 2015)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Trink dir erstmal ein Kaffee


Bin dabei^^ 
In 45min muss ich wach genug sein, um mich mit theoretischer Physik zu beschäftigen :o


----------



## Schmenki (13. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bin dabei^^
> In 45min muss ich wach genug sein, um mich mit theoretischer Physik zu beschäftigen :o


Drück dir die Daumen!!!


----------



## ebastler (13. März 2015)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Drück dir die Daumen!!!


Danke, ist jedoch nur ein Tutorium, keine Klausur/Prüfung. Da wäre ich gestern früher ins Bett^^

@Topic: Dieses WE habe ich endlich mal wieder Zeit, da Lote ich mir die 1150 und 1200 MHz aus, und schaue, was von beidem noch als 24/7 ssettings für mich taugt (vor allem lautstärkemäßig).
Bin gespannt, was meine Karte da so hinkriegt.


----------



## Schmenki (13. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Danke, ist jedoch nur ein Tutorium, keine Klausur/Prüfung. Da wäre ich gestern früher ins Bett^^
> 
> @Topic: Dieses WE habe ich endlich mal wieder Zeit, da Lote ich mir die 1150 und 1200 MHz aus, und schaue, was von beidem noch als 24/7 ssettings für mich taugt (vor allem lautstärkemäßig).
> Bin gespannt, was meine Karte da so hinkriegt.


Wollte ich am We auch mal machen da ich jetzt Morpheus + B12-P.
Wollte mal schauen wie weit ich mit +200mV komme.


----------



## ebastler (13. März 2015)

+200 brennen mir die VRMs ab... :/
Bei +175 brauche ich schon fast 2000rpm an den VRMs für eine akzeptable Temperatur. Der Chip fröstelt dabei mit 68-69°…


----------



## DerMega (13. März 2015)

Gibt es Preis/Leistungsmäßig noch was besseres als die NB B12-2 für den Morphi?
Hab jetzt einfach mal über die Caseking Packages drüber geschaut aber es gibt ja sicher noch andere Lüfter die man nehmen könnte.

Und gibt es einen Kühlungsunterschied zwischen der Standard- und der Blackvariante? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Black durch den Lack nicht so gut kühlt!?


----------



## Schmenki (13. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Gibt es Preis/Leistungsmäßig noch was besseres als die NB B12-2 für den Morphi?
> Hab jetzt einfach mal über die Caseking Packages drüber geschaut aber es gibt ja sicher noch andere Lüfter die man nehmen könnte.
> 
> Und gibt es einen Kühlungsunterschied zwischen der Standard- und der Blackvariante? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Black durch den Lack nicht so gut kühlt!?



Glaube ich nicht das es dort Unterschiede gibt durch den Lack.
Am besten wären Lüfter mit PWM und dann über die Karte steuern. Ich habe z.B. die B12-P aber man  könnte auch die B12-PS nehmen.
Die B12-P laufen maximal mit 2000 U/Min und haben dann natürlich auchmehr Druck und sind nach oben hin offen für OC.

Wenn die Lüfter auf 100% laufen habe ich bei 1100MHz Temps von ~60° GPU und 63° VRM1 in Heaven


----------



## criss vaughn (13. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> +200 brennen mir die VRMs ab... :/
> Bei +175 brauche ich schon fast 2000rpm an den VRMs für eine akzeptable Temperatur. Der Chip fröstelt dabei mit 68-69°…



Definiere abbrennen .. 

Die Transistoren der Spannungswandler sind bis min. 125 °C im grünen Bereich, die Elektrolytkondensatoren je nach Elektrolyt bis min. 105 °C - damit ist alles < 105 °C voll im Rahmen


----------



## ebastler (13. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Definiere abbrennen ..
> 
> Die Transistoren der Spannungswandler sind bis min. 125 °C im grünen Bereich, die Elektrolytkondensatoren je nach Elektrolyt bis min. 105 °C - damit ist alles < 105 °C voll im Rahmen



90°, Tendenz steigend, nach 3 Heaven Loops bei 175mV.
Bei 200mV demnach mehr.
Ab 105° VRMs macht meine Karte Artefakte.


----------



## criss vaughn (13. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> 90°, Tendenz steigend, nach 3 Heaven Loops bei 175mV.
> Bei 200mV demnach mehr.
> Ab 105° VRMs macht meine Karte Artefakte.



Mhm gut, das ist natürlich wirklich die Grenze. Ich hatte mal testweise eine zweite 290, die lief auch noch bei 115 °C stabil und ohne Artefakte, aber irgendwann ist natürlich auch einfach mal Schluss


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Gibt es Preis/Leistungsmäßig noch was besseres als die NB B12-2 für den Morphi?
> Hab jetzt einfach mal über die Caseking Packages drüber geschaut aber es gibt ja sicher noch andere Lüfter die man nehmen könnte.
> 
> Und gibt es einen Kühlungsunterschied zwischen der Standard- und der Blackvariante? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Black durch den Lack nicht so gut kühlt!?


Du benutzt dochn offenen Aufbau oder doch im geschlossenem GH ?


----------



## Performer81 (13. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Gibt es Preis/Leistungsmäßig noch was besseres als die NB B12-2 für den Morphi?
> Hab jetzt einfach mal über die Caseking Packages drüber geschaut aber es gibt ja sicher noch andere Lüfter die man nehmen könnte.
> 
> Und gibt es einen Kühlungsunterschied zwischen der Standard- und der Blackvariante? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Black durch den Lack nicht so gut kühlt!?



Pass auf ich glaub der Morpheus passt nur auf die PCS+ mit Standard PCB, das wurde aber schon lange umgestellt. Der Vrm Kühler passt auf keinen Fall auf die neue Version.


----------



## DerMega (13. März 2015)

Hab das R4. Kein offener Aufbau. Performer81, danke für den Tipp. Werde ich vorher checken


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Hab das R4. Kein offener Aufbau. Performer81, danke für den Tipp. Werde ich vorher checken


Ach sorry ich meinte ebastler[emoji16]


habe gerade mal meine vapor bisl gequält.

hier die max werte @ 1200/1400mhz@+150mv.

max gpu 82 grad max Drehungen 56% max vrm1 &2  89 &69 grad

lief nun 45 min in heaven ohne jegliche Fehler..also gehen auch weniger Spannung . also 24/7 sind auf jedenfall +69mv und 1150/1400mhz. die 1200/1400mhz werde ich ca mit +125mv stable bekommen schätze ich-

nun noch mal eine gute wlp druppe und es kann sich sehen lassen.

oh ja mein Gehäuse war natürlich zu und minimale Lüfterumdrehungen der GH Luffis. Es staut sich natürlich die Luft dann irgendwann


GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## Schmenki (13. März 2015)

Hab jetzt auch mal wieder ein wenig rumgespielt 
Hier mein Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2015)

Der Sprung auf 1200MHz lohnt ja mal garnet, vor allem bei der Spannung die benötigt wird. Dann lieber 50MHz weniger Coretakt und 100-200MHz mehr Speichertakt, sollte mit weniger Spannung möglich sein.
Zur Not auch minimal unter 1150MHz Coretakt gehen, wenn dort der Sweetspot liegt, von der Leistung her solltest du so kaum langsamer unterwegs sein, nur wäre das Ganze mit weniger Spannung lauffähig.
Kannst es ja mal testen bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Schmenki (13. März 2015)

Hast recht lohnt sich kein Stück 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der Sprung auf 1200MHz lohnt ja mal garnet, vor allem bei der Spannung die benötigt wird. Dann lieber 50MHz weniger Coretakt und 100-200MHz mehr Speichertakt, sollte mit weniger Spannung möglich sein.
> Zur Not auch minimal unter 1150MHz Coretakt gehen, wenn dort der Sweetspot liegt, von der Leistung her solltest du so kaum langsamer unterwegs sein, nur wäre das Ganze mit weniger Spannung lauffähig.
> Kannst es ja mal testen bei Gelegenheit.


Darum ist mein höchstes 24/7 setting auch die 1150/1400mhz@+69mv...gehen auch 1150/1500mhz@+69mv....aber ich möchte den Speicher nicht quälen


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2015)

Ich nutze 1135/1500 bei +81mV als max Setting.
Sweet Spot mMn 1075/1400 bei -19mV und -10% PL.


----------



## DerMega (13. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich nutze 1135/1500 bei +81mV als max Setting.
> Sweet Spot mMn 1075/1400 bei -19mV und -10% PL.


Boah ... das bekomm ich maximal mit stock hin ... 
Und da hab ich dchon irre Spannungen.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2015)

Bei mir sind die Spannung die real anliegen extrem gering, jedoch die Stromstärke dafür höher.
Kommt im Endeffekt aufs selbe raus, wirklich kühler ist meine Karte also nicht im Vergleich zu anderen TriX/VaporX/PCS+ Karten.


----------



## Definder (13. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Spannung die real anliegen extrem gering, jedoch die Stromstärke dafür höher.
> Kommt im Endeffekt aufs selbe raus, wirklich kühler ist meine Karte also nicht im Vergleich zu anderen TriX/VaporX/PCS+ Karten.



Ich hab die letzten Tage auch ein wenig rumprobiert, und über die 1150 komm ich mit der Vapor-X nicht raus, da kann ich die Spannung hochsetzen wie ich will. Sobald die Karte > 74 Grad geht kommen dann irgendwann vereinzelt Artefakte, vor allem in Tomb Raider
Also hab ich die Auswahl: 1100 / 1400 bei den Standard +25, 1120/1450 bei +50 und 1150 / 1450  bei +90 mv. Im Endeffekt hab ich mich dafür entschieden es bei den 1100/1400 zu belassen, denn da wird die Karte nicht lauter und bleibt bei max. 73 Grad unter Vollast ~42 % Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
Für den Desktop-Modus und einfache Spiele tut es dann -50 mv / 750 / 900 

Mit dem undervolten hatte ich wenig Glück, die Standard 1030 bekomme ich noch mit +13 mv hin aber darunter kommt es selten mal zu abstürzen. Obs an der Spannung lag kann ich nicht zu 100 % sagen, aber da sich die Temperaturen eh praktisch nicht ändern bleib ich bei der Standardspannung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. März 2015)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal wieder ein wenig rumgespielt
> Hier mein Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> ...



da braucht sich meine vapor aber nicht zu verstecken gegen den Gott der Kühler  muss unbedingt mal die wlp austauschen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. März 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten Tage auch ein wenig rumprobiert, und über die 1150 komm ich mit der Vapor-X nicht raus, da kann ich die Spannung hochsetzen wie ich will. Sobald die Karte > 74 Grad geht kommen dann irgendwann vereinzelt Artefakte, vor allem in Tomb Raider
> Also hab ich die Auswahl: 1100 / 1400 bei den Standard +25, 1120/1450 bei +50 und 1150 / 1450  bei +90 mv. Im Endeffekt hab ich mich dafür entschieden es bei den 1100/1400 zu belassen, denn da wird die Karte nicht lauter und bleibt bei max. 73 Grad unter Vollast ~42 % Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
> Für den Desktop-Modus und einfache spiele tut es dann -50 mv / 750 / 900



die chip ist halt am ende

du ich nutze nur 980/1250@-44mv....@idle Umdrehungen reicht für zb BF4 locker aus.....cpu läuft auch nur noch @4ghz


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2015)

Reicht doch auch gut aus, solange du bis 1150MHz kommst (für den Fall der Fälle) ist es gut. Ab 1150MHz startet meist auch der Bereich, wo man die Spannungskeule so langsam auspacken muss, 
sprich es rentiert sich nicht mehr wirklich, da es mehr Nachteile als Vorteile mit sich bringt.


----------



## Definder (13. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> die chip ist halt am ende
> 
> du ich nutze nur 980/1250@-44mv....@idle Umdrehungen reicht für zb BF4 locker aus.....cpu läuft auch nur noch @4ghz


Wenn man halt liest, dass so mancher @Stock bis 1150 hoch kommt könnte man schon neidisch werden, aber um ehrlich zu sein ist es mir recht egal. Mit den 1100/1400 liefert mir die Karte eine super Performance bei geringer Lautstärke und das war genau der Punkt mir die 290 zu kaufen. 
Ich bin voll zufrieden für die 292 Euro


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2015)

Ob die 1150MHz überall stable sind  Hat der halt 2-3 FPS mehr, auch kein Beinbruch.
Wichtig wäre es nur, wenn es darum geht, dass man unbedingt 60FPS haben will und du nur 57 erreichst und er mit 1150MHz die 60


----------



## Definder (13. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ob die 1150MHz überall stable sind  Hat der halt 2-3 FPS mehr, auch kein Beinbruch.
> Wichtig wäre es nur, wenn es darum geht, dass man unbedingt 60FPS haben will und du nur 57 erreichst und er mit 1150MHz die 60



Guter Punkt, ich teste meine OC Profile immer mit Heaven, Valley, Bf4 und Tomb Raider. Wenn alle 4 nach mehrminütiger Aufwärmphase artefaktfrei durchlaufen betrachte ich meinen Overclock als stabil. Bisher haben mir diese Profile dann auch in keinem anderen Spiel Probleme bereitet, da mir grade BF4 und TR sehr anfällig für Artefakte/Treiberabstürze erscheinen.
Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2015)

24h Furmark + Prime zusammen, nebenher läuft noch BF4, falls das stabil ist, dann passt es.
Spaaaaaaaß, na ähnlich wie du.


----------



## gamingugp (13. März 2015)

ohne jetzt die vorherigen 1447 seiten durchgelesen zu haben:

bin am überlegen, ne PowerColor R9 290 TurboDuo OC zu holen (da bei mir nur Grakas bis 27cm passen).
jetzt hab ich aber gelesen, dass der Lüfter der Karte nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sei, sie schnell sehr laut und heiß wird.

wollte jetzt fragen, ob das von mehreren quellen (vllt erfahrungswerte) auch bestätigt oder dementiert werden kann


----------



## ebastler (13. März 2015)

gamingugp schrieb:


> ohne jetzt die vorherigen 1447 seiten durchgelesen zu haben:
> 
> bin am überlegen, ne PowerColor R9 290 TurboDuo OC zu holen (da bei mir nur Grakas bis 27cm passen).
> jetzt hab ich aber gelesen, dass der Lüfter der Karte nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sei, sie schnell sehr laut und heiß wird.
> ...



Ein Freund hat so n Ding.
An sich laut und heiß wie verrückt.
Kühler ab, alles reinigen, mit guter WLP und guten Leitpads zusammenbauen, dann wird sie erträglich.
Wirklich leise wird sie nie...
Aber durchaus erträglich.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2015)

gamingugp schrieb:


> ohne jetzt die vorherigen 1447 seiten durchgelesen zu haben:
> 
> bin am überlegen, ne PowerColor R9 290 TurboDuo OC zu holen (da bei mir nur Grakas bis 27cm passen).
> jetzt hab ich aber gelesen, dass der Lüfter der Karte nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sei, sie schnell sehr laut und heiß wird.
> ...



Rein in die Toilette und runter spülen. Dann lieber die MSI Version.


----------



## gamingugp (13. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat so n Ding.
> An sich laut und heiß wie verrückt.
> Kühler ab, alles reinigen, mit guter WLP und guten Leitpads zusammenbauen, dann wird sie erträglich.
> Wirklich leise wird sie nie...
> Aber durchaus erträglich.



mhh, dann geh ich doch lieber auf ne andere marke



Duvar schrieb:


> Rein in die Toilette und runter spülen. Dann lieber die MSI Version.



okay, dann würd ich aber eher auf ne 280x von msi setzen, da mir die 300 dann doch zu viel sind ^^

aber danke für die schnelle antwort euch beiden


----------



## ebastler (13. März 2015)

gamingugp schrieb:


> mhh, dann geh ich doch lieber auf ne andere marke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, da würde ich eher die Powercolor nehmen...
Ein klein Wenig Gedrosselt ist die auch schön leise, aber immer noch schneller als die 280X 

Wie schaut es bei deinem Gehäuse aus? Kannst du nicht vorne einen Festplattenkäfig ausbauen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. März 2015)

gamingugp schrieb:


> mhh, dann geh ich doch lieber auf ne andere marke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neues GH und eine gescheite 290 alla tri pcs vaporx[emoji106]


----------



## gamingugp (13. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also, da würde ich eher die Powercolor nehmen...
> Ein klein Wenig Gedrosselt ist die auch schön leise, aber immer noch schneller als die 280X
> 
> 
> ...




nein, leider nicht (hab ein Enermax Volcanus und soweit ich weiß geht da der ausbau nicht ohne weiteres)

zudem wollte ich eigentlich eh nicht über 250€ kommen, aber sollte sich das Gehörte über die Powercolor als übertrieben darstellen, wär das ne überlegung wert gewesen.
Doch an sich wär mir auch das rumschrauben an der Graka zu viel Aufwand. Softwareseitig okay, aber Hardwareseitig bin ich etwas vorsichtiger ^^



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Neues GH und eine gescheite 290 alla tri pcs vaporx[emoji106]




wollte eig beim aktuellen gehäuse bleiben und außerdem meinen Preisrahmen nicht übermäßig sprengen


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2015)

R9 280X? Dann würde ich lieber für 100€ eine gebrauchte HD 7950 nehmen (ist eine R9 280, da wurde nur der Name geändert).
Übertaktet ist die knapp vor der 280X, natürlich kannste die 280X auch übertakten, aber deutlich schneller bzw merklich schneller wird es auch nicht.


----------



## gamingugp (13. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> R9 280X? Dann würde ich lieber für 100€ eine gebrauchte HD 7950 nehmen (ist eine R9 280, da wurde nur der Name geändert).
> Übertaktet ist die knapp vor der 280X, natürlich kannste die 280X auch übertakten, aber deutlich schneller bzw merklich schneller wird es auch nicht.



mhh, vor gebraucht bin ich da etwas vorsichtig.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2015)

HIS Radeon R9-280 IceQ X2 OC review - Overclocking the graphics card
Ach wat, hab hier im Forum eine 7950 gekauft (105€) läuft 1A. Mach schnell 100 posts voll, dann haste Zugriff drauf, vllt findeste da was.


----------



## ebastler (13. März 2015)

Ich hab meine 290X im Referenzdesign damals um 250€ zweiter Hand gekauft, und das noch vor dem Maxwell-induzierten Preisfall.
Läuft bis heute wie eine Eins, ohne Probleme


----------



## ATIR290 (14. März 2015)

@ebastler
Nun, Dein Kollege hat noch meine damlige R9 290 Turboduo
Jene war bei mir zumindest sauwarm und Lüfter immer bei 96 bis 100%
Bin froh jene losbekommen zu haben und gut das bei Ihm durch Wechsel der Paste, Pads alles gut und stabil, zudem relativ leise läuft!
Dank nochnals an Dich!

mit meiner, nun seid genau 2 Wochen gekauften R9 290 Tri-X New Edition komme ich auf 1100 / 1300  @StockSpannung von Haus aus  +13 mV
und alles stabil und max. 35% Lüfter und GPU unter 80 grad und VRM 1 85 bis 88 Grad, VRM 2 um die 70 Grad.
Somit Karte gut erträglich, teilweise lasse ich die Lüfterkurve kurz auf 40%  aufheulen, und dies klappt wunderbar.


----------



## ebastler (14. März 2015)

Ja, die Tri-X ist natürlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber... Immerhin habt ihr schlussendlich beide ne GPU gefunden, mit der ihr zufrieden seid!


----------



## dan954 (15. März 2015)

Habe gelesen das paar von euch Flüssigmetall unter dem Kühler haben. Wollte meine CPU demnächst köpfen und hätte dann noch was übrig, hatte überlegt meiner Grafikkarte auch was zu spendieren.

Meint ihr das lohnt sich bei dem PCS+ Kühler? Und gibt es da irgendwas zu beachten außer das die restlichen Teile nichts abbekommen sollten?


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. März 2015)

1150/1475mhz. @ +69mv  24/7 

Der Sprung auf 1200 lohnt nicht , obwohl meine bis knapp 1290mhz ging (ganz zum Anfang)


----------



## criss vaughn (16. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Habe gelesen das paar von euch Flüssigmetall unter dem Kühler haben. Wollte meine CPU demnächst köpfen und hätte dann noch was übrig, hatte überlegt meiner Grafikkarte auch was zu spendieren.
> 
> Meint ihr das lohnt sich bei dem PCS+ Kühler? Und gibt es da irgendwas zu beachten außer das die restlichen Teile nichts abbekommen sollten?



Hi,

bei mir konnte ich die Chip-Temperatur im Extremfall um ~ 10 °C senken. Weshalb der Sprung so groß ausgefallen ist, kann ich mir nicht erklären, da ich zuvor schon auf eine sehr gute WLP gewechselt habe  Beachten musst du eigentlich nicht viel, da das Aufbringen des Flüssigmetalls sehr gut mit den mitgelieferten Pinseln funktioniert. Ansonsten vermeide nur, dass etwas von dem Fluid auf andere Stellen deiner Karte gelangt.


VG,
criss


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. März 2015)

Bekommt man eigentlich das FM wieder ab ?


----------



## criss vaughn (16. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich das FM wieder ab ?



Ziemlich gut sogar, ja (zumindest das von mir verwendete Collaboratory) ..


----------



## dan954 (16. März 2015)

Hast du auch den PCS+ drauf oder einen anderen?  Der hat ja diesen Direct-Touch Quatsch, habe Angst dass sich das so richtig fies festsetzt und man es ohne abschleifen nicht mehr abbekommt


----------



## ebastler (16. März 2015)

Sagt mal, da bald mein neuer Monitor ankommt - Geht mit dem aktuellen Omega DS auf 1440p?
Oder muss ich da auf v2 warten, bis ich wieder Downsampling nutzen kann?


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sagt mal, da bald mein neuer Monitor ankommt - Geht mit dem aktuellen Omega DS auf 1440p?
> Oder muss ich da auf v2 warten, bis ich wieder Downsampling nutzen kann?



Welchen Monitor hast du dir denn geholt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sagt mal, da bald mein neuer Monitor ankommt - Geht mit dem aktuellen Omega DS auf 1440p?
> Oder muss ich da auf v2 warten, bis ich wieder Downsampling nutzen kann?


Welchen Monitor? Lass mich raten den Dell [emoji16]


----------



## dan954 (16. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sagt mal, da bald mein neuer Monitor ankommt - Geht mit dem aktuellen Omega DS auf 1440p?
> Oder muss ich da auf v2 warten, bis ich wieder Downsampling nutzen kann?


Also bei mir klappt das ohne Probleme.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

sagt, in welchem Games macht VSR besonders sinn?

i-wie sehe ich da kaum / wenig Unterschied ( zumindest in FC 4 )

[sry für die dumme Frage ]

Habe einen 21:9 Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1080 !

Merci ..


----------



## JaniZz (16. März 2015)

Mit einem 21:9 Monitor wirst du vorerst kein VSR nutzen können. 
Da muss du dich noch auf den omega v2 gedulden.


----------



## derneuemann (16. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sagt, in welchem Games macht VSR besonders sinn?
> 
> ...



Von Jahr zu Jahr sehe ich den Unterschied von AA  immer weniger. Hängt immer auch am Spiel.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. März 2015)

Wann kann man den mit v2 rechnen?

& in welchen Games macht das überhaupt Sinn?


----------



## beren2707 (16. März 2015)

Meint du Omega v2 mit erweiterten VSR-Optionen? Der erscheint am 19. März.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2015)

Biste sicher, dass V2 da integriert ist, also sprich man nun mehr Auflösungen auswählen kann?


----------



## beren2707 (16. März 2015)

So wurde es zumindest seitens AMD versprochen, garantieren kann ich es leider nicht.


----------



## Deimos (16. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sagt mal, da bald mein neuer Monitor ankommt - Geht mit dem aktuellen Omega DS auf 1440p?
> Oder muss ich da auf v2 warten, bis ich wieder Downsampling nutzen kann?


16:9 oder 21:9?

Bei 2560x1440 sollte Downsampling bis zu 3200x1800 möglich sein, Faktor 1.25 also. Nicht wirklich optimal, aber immerhin.
Für 21:9 kann mans aktuell noch knicken afaik.



beren2707 schrieb:


> So wurde es zumindest seitens AMD versprochen, garantieren kann ich es leider nicht.


War das nicht die Aussage im Q&A kürzlich?


----------



## Performer81 (16. März 2015)

Soll im nächsten Treiber nicht auch so ein fps lock integriert sein bei dem man die max. fps festlegen kann?
Also ohne die Nachteile von vsync.


----------



## beren2707 (16. März 2015)

Ist direkt im Treiber integriert, habe ich schon begutachten dürfen - ist mit VSync aber nicht vergleichbar, soll in erster Linie Strom sparen. Wenn AMD keinen Rückzieher macht, gibt es ab Donnerstag 4K VSR für alle R-Karten; diverse 16:10 und 4:3 Auflösungen dazwischen inbegriffen. Werde dann wohl - wo es von der Leistung reicht - auf 2880x1620 setzen.


----------



## Deimos (16. März 2015)

Meinst du die Treiberkomponente für Freesync-Monitore?
EDIT: Nein. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ist direkt im Treiber integriert, habe ich schon begutachten dürfen - ist mit VSync aber nicht vergleichbar, soll in erster Linie Strom sparen. Wenn AMD keinen Rückzieher macht, gibt es ab Donnerstag 4K VSR für alle R-Karten; diverse 16:10 und 4:3 Auflösungen dazwischen inbegriffen. Werde dann wohl - wo es von der Leistung reicht - auf 2880x1620 setzen.


Weiss man schon genaueres über Kompatiblität mit nativen 1600p bzw. Auflösungen >4k? 2160p/1800p@1600p ist einfach für die Tonne imo.


----------



## beren2707 (16. März 2015)

Die FreeSync-Kompatibilität hat mit dem neuen FPS-Limit im CCC nichts zu tun.


----------



## Deimos (16. März 2015)

Mhm, weiss ich. Wusste nicht mehr, dass da etwas bez. Framelimiter geplant war und dachte, Performer hätte Freesync gemeint ("ohne Nachteile v. VSync").


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. März 2015)

Was hilft eig. am besten gegen Tearing?


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2015)

Nen "Kleber".


----------



## criss vaughn (16. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Hast du auch den PCS+ drauf oder einen anderen?  Der hat ja diesen Direct-Touch Quatsch, habe Angst dass sich das so richtig fies festsetzt und man es ohne abschleifen nicht mehr abbekommt



Ich nutze auch den PCS+ - Kühler .. Direct-Touch? Scheint an mir vorbeigegangen zu sein .. ^^

Bzgl. VRS: Ich finde es sehr ansprechend in DIII, allen voran in Verbindung mit erzwungenem HBAO. Ansonsten profitiert AC:U sehr, allerdings sollte man sich dann an 30 - 40 FPS-Bereiche gewöhnen .. oder am besten gleich auf 30 FPS syncen


----------



## Deimos (16. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was hilft eig. am besten gegen Tearing?


V-Sync oder Freesync/G-Sync. Alles, was GPU- und Monitorbildausgabe synchronisiert.


----------



## dan954 (16. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch den PCS+ - Kühler .. Direct-Touch? Scheint an mir vorbeigegangen zu sein .. ^^
> 
> Bzgl. VRS: Ich finde es sehr ansprechend in DIII, allen voran in Verbindung mit erzwungenem HBAO. Ansonsten profitiert AC:U sehr, allerdings sollte man sich dann an 30 - 40 FPS-Bereiche gewöhnen .. oder am besten gleich auf 30 FPS syncen


Wenn du sagst das man es einfach ab bekommt werde ichs vielleicht mal riskieren.


----------



## ebastler (16. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Welchen Monitor hast du dir denn geholt?


Dell U2715H.
16:9 also. 3200er VSR geht da aalso noch? Gut zu wissen, danke Leute!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Dell U2715H.
> 16:9 also. 3200er VSR geht da aalso noch? Gut zu wissen, danke Leute!


Wollte mir den auch holen....aber ist doch sehr teuer....der Ü2515H ist doch eigentlich gleich....nur halt 25 statt 27" oder?

Oh ja berichte bitte wie der Dell sich so schlägt in Ego shootern okay ?![emoji16]


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2015)

Lass uns lieber nen vernünftigen 4K Monitor holen Evga, nicht dass wir es bereuen nur 1440P zu haben...
Will max 500€ ausgeben, weiß aber net welchen Monitor ich holen soll, 4K sollten es schon sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. März 2015)

Besser nicht weil bis eine graka die 60fps schaffen, vergehen nochn paar Jährchen[emoji14]


----------



## ebastler (16. März 2015)

Um 500€ nen gescheiten 4K Monitor kriegen wird schwer, wenn ich fast das Selbe für einen gescheiten 1440p Monitor ausgegeben hab^^
N paar Jährchen dauert das wohl noch.


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (16. März 2015)

Ach 4K, es gibt doch schon 8K Fernseher oder zumindest in ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Besser nicht weil bis eine graka die 60fps schaffen, vergehen nochn paar Jährchen[emoji14]



Nee die 390X klärt das schon Mensch, ist ja so stark wie 2x 290er 
Wird schon reichen, die Karten werden immer stärker und ein Monitor behält man lange, da sollte man glaub ich in 4K investieren.
Im Luxx Forum finden die zB diesen Monitor gut Asus PB287Q Best 28inch 4k UHD Monitor ..so far
Test Monitor Asus PB287Q Teil 11
Der Preis ist auch um ~35% gesunken laut geizhals. Preisentwicklung fÃ¼r ASUS PB287Q, 28" (90LM00R0-B02170) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (16. März 2015)

450€, O.K., aber nicht für einen TN-Moni.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2015)

Na haste Alternativen bis max 500€?


----------



## dan954 (16. März 2015)

Was ist denn mit dem P2415Q, der soll doch auch nicht schlecht sein?


----------



## Icedaft (16. März 2015)

Leg 250€ drauf, da hast Du weit mehr von als von 4K:
Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ATIR290 (16. März 2015)

Dann lieber den Philips 39,5 Zoll Ultra HD Monitor für schlappe 635 bis 665 Euro.
Aber eben NICHT bei Euch in Deutschland


----------



## dan954 (16. März 2015)

Ist natürlich die optimale Größe für den Schreibtisch.


----------



## S754 (16. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem P2415Q, der soll doch auch nicht schlecht sein?



Der ist auch nicht schlecht, habe den Monitor, ein Wahnsinn! Klare Kaufempfehlung für Leute, die größere Monitore nicht mögen und auf eine hohe Pixeldichte stehen. Tolle Verarbeitung&Ergonomie.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2015)

Es wird jedoch immer gesagt, dass 24 Zoll bei dieser Auflösung viel zu klein sind... Der Schaut aber auf den ersten Blick fantastisch aus.


----------



## S754 (16. März 2015)

Stimmt nicht...ich sehe schlecht und kann trotzdem alles erkennen. Sitzabstand ca. halber Meter.

Skalierung hab ich mittlerweile aus gemacht weil man sich mit der Zeit dran gewöhnt. Nur noch im Browser hab ich den Zoom drin.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2015)

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-p2415q/
Gibst also grünes Licht?


----------



## S754 (16. März 2015)

Jup, Spieletauglich ist der Bildschirm ebenfalls. 

Bin sehr zufrieden, das OSD ist auch sehr schnell und gut bedienbar. Die zusätzliche Software ist auch gut, damit kann man den Bildschirm per Mausklick konfigurieren und die Fenster anordnen.
Man kann damit sogar jeder Anwendung, wie z.B. Firefox und Media Player ein bestimmtes Profil zuweisen, wie Multimedia, Warm und Film.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2015)

60 Hz klappt mit den beiliegenden Kabeln?
Muss also nicht noch Kabel oder sonst was kaufen oder?


----------



## ATIR290 (17. März 2015)

Nun, habe bereits 26 Zoll Monitor
Type:   LG 2600HP -BF    ----> mit S-IPS Panel
und kleiner sollte es wohl nicht werden.

--->  28 bis 29 Zoll, vielleicht gar 34 Zoll
Aber der PHILIPS wäre denke ich auch mir zu groß  39,5 Zoll ist schon ein Gerät !!


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2015)

Hab den 4k Dell  P2415Q bestellt. Mal sehn wie der so ist, besser als mein Jahre alter Full HD wird der schon sein


----------



## ATIR290 (17. März 2015)

Philips bdm4065uc, confronta prezzi e offerte philips bdm4065uc su Trova Prezzi

DELL UltraSharp P2415Q: Amazon.it: Informatica

Preislich Beide echt interessant!
Zudem in Italien billiger als bei Euch in Deutschland, vor Allem der Philips!


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2015)

Die sind zu groß. Habe hier noch nen 50 Zoll Sony (50W705B) stehen, mit dem kann man auch gut spielen.
Will aber was kleineres und wollte halt nicht von Full HD auf Full HD switchen.
Es ist an der Zeit mal 4K zu testen, zwar nur 24 Zoll, aber genau richtig mMn, mit 27 Zoll wäre ich auch noch einverstanden, nur ist der Aufpreis dann zu hoch.
Ich gebe auf jeden Fall Feedback, falls der ein oder andere noch nen neuen Monitor sucht.


----------



## S754 (17. März 2015)

Ja 60 Hz funktioniert einwandfrei mit dem mitgeliefertem mDP->DP Kabel.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Habe gelesen das paar von euch Flüssigmetall unter dem Kühler haben. Wollte meine CPU demnächst köpfen und hätte dann noch was übrig, hatte überlegt meiner Grafikkarte auch was zu spendieren.
> 
> Meint ihr das lohnt sich bei dem PCS+ Kühler? Und gibt es da irgendwas zu beachten außer das die restlichen Teile nichts abbekommen sollten?


Isolier aber zur Sicherheit die SMD-Bauteile um die DIE herum.


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ja 60 Hz funktioniert einwandfrei mit dem mitgeliefertem mDP->DP Kabel.



Toll nicht lieferbar, laut Dell Vorläufiges Versanddatum: 21.04.2015...
Ich warte mal noch 2 Tage ab, bevor ich storniere^^ Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen


----------



## S754 (17. März 2015)

Bestell bei uns in Österreich, da ist der verfügbar


----------



## Deimos (17. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na haste Alternativen bis max 500€?


Ich würds mir überlegen, das Budget noch etwas hochzusetzen und wenn du warten kannst, vielleicht noch Free-/G-sync mitzunehmen.
Imo lohnt es sich beim Monitor mehr als irgendwo sonst im HW-Bereich, etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen, zumal auch die Lebensdauer deutlich höher ist.


----------



## ebastler (17. März 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ich würds mir überlegen, das Budget noch etwas hochzusetzen und wenn du warten kannst, vielleicht noch Free-/G-sync mitzunehmen.
> Imo lohnt es sich beim Monitor mehr als irgendwo sonst im HW-Bereich, etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen, zumal auch die Lebensdauer deutlich höher ist.


Ich hoffs, ich bin nach meinem Monitorkauf erstmal pleite 
R9 3xx gibt es sicher keine für mich^^


----------



## dan954 (17. März 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Isolier aber zur Sicherheit die SMD-Bauteile um die DIE herum.


Sowas hier sollte in Ordnung sein oder? Ist glaub ich auch extra für Leiterplatinen und sowas gedacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimos (17. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hoffs, ich bin nach meinem Monitorkauf erstmal pleite
> R9 3xx gibt es sicher keine für mich^^


Hast ja auch einen wirklichen coolen Monitor, an dem wirst du sicherlich lange Freude haben.  Das Grinsen geht erst mal ein paar Tage/Wochen nicht weg, wenn man vor der neuen Kiste hockt. 



dan954 schrieb:


> Sowas hier sollte in Ordnung sein oder? Ist glaub ich auch extra für Leiterplatinen und sowas gedacht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe jeweils "Plastik 70" für PCBs verwendet. Schätze, das wird in etwas das Gleiche sein.


----------



## dan954 (17. März 2015)

Dann werde ich das nehmen, hab ich auch noch hier rumstehen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. März 2015)

Ja das passt.


----------



## Deimos (17. März 2015)

Und das Zeuchs trägst du wirklich ums DIE rum auf?  
Auf die Idee wär ich gar nicht erst gekommen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. März 2015)

Ja klar brauch er das. Sobald das LM auf Bauteile um die DIE herum kommt, hört der Spaß auf.


----------



## Deimos (17. März 2015)

Hab ich noch nie gemacht. 
Schaue aber auch immer ziemlich gut, dass nichts daneben geht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. März 2015)

Man kann nie sicher genug sein.


----------



## S754 (17. März 2015)

Ich hab Klarlack auf den SMDs rund um die DIE


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Jup, Spieletauglich ist der Bildschirm ebenfalls.
> 
> Bin sehr zufrieden, das OSD ist auch sehr schnell und gut bedienbar. Die zusätzliche Software ist auch gut, damit kann man den Bildschirm per Mausklick konfigurieren und die Fenster anordnen.
> Man kann damit sogar jeder Anwendung, wie z.B. Firefox und Media Player ein bestimmtes Profil zuweisen, wie Multimedia, Warm und Film.


 Wie sieht das Bild aus wenn man zb ein Spiel auf 1080p spielt weil es fordernt ist? Auch gut ?



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hoffs, ich bin nach meinem Monitorkauf erstmal pleite
> R9 3xx gibt es sicher keine für mich^^


Der 2715 ist mir bisl zu teuer.....der 2515 ist doch technisch gleich oder?


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2015)

Solange man die Settings anpasst, kann man auch gut @ 4K spielen A recap of NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 in SLI performance at 4K - TweakTown's Tweakipedia
Will iwie kein WQHD, obwohl der 25 Zoll Dell ca 100€ günstiger wäre...
Wenn wir unsere 290 bissl übertakten, sollten alle Games spielbar sein @ mid-high.


----------



## S754 (17. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie sieht das Bild aus wenn man zb ein Spiel auf 1080p spielt weil es fordernt ist? Auch gut ?


Jup kommt aufs Spiel drauf an. Würde aber raten dass man zuerst auf WQHD geht bevor man auf FHD stellt.
Ohne Ultra-HD Texturen schauts halt matschig aus. Drum ists für mich wichtig, dass ein Spiel UHD Texturen hat.


----------



## DerMega (18. März 2015)

Mal ne Frage zwischendrin:
Wie kann ich erkennen ob meine 290 PCS+ das Referenzdesign aufweist oder ein angepasstes?
Geht das über eine PCB-Seriennummer oder muss ich dazu echt den Kühler demontieren und  das PCB mit Fotos von der Referenz vergleichen?


----------



## criss vaughn (18. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zwischendrin:
> Wie kann ich erkennen ob meine 290 PCS+ das Referenzdesign aufweist oder ein angepasstes?
> Geht das über eine PCB-Seriennummer oder muss ich dazu echt den Kühler demontieren und  das PCB mit Fotos von der Referenz vergleichen?



Die PCS+ entspricht dem Referenzdesign + eine weitere Phase - jedoch hat sich hier an den Lochabständen bzgl. Kühlerschrauben und Chip-Orientierung nichts geändert.

VG,
criss


----------



## DerMega (18. März 2015)

Also Problemlos Morpheus tauglich!? Prima.
Danke @chriss vaughn


----------



## Roundy (18. März 2015)

Musst unten auf die Revision guckrn FA ist glaub die alte F die neue.. direkt über pcie slot als brauchs den Kühler nicht runter zu nehmen
Gruß


----------



## Performer81 (18. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Die PCS+ entspricht dem Referenzdesign + eine weitere Phase - jedoch hat sich hier an den Lochabständen bzgl. Kühlerschrauben und Chip-Orientierung nichts geändert.
> 
> VG,
> criss



PCS+ hat schon lange kein Referenzdesign mehr, vor allem die SPawaanordnung ist ganz anders.


----------



## beren2707 (18. März 2015)

Stimmt, ist bereits ca. seit Juni/Juli 2014 so.


----------



## ebastler (18. März 2015)

Hallo,

mal ne kurze Frage. Mein Dell bietet an, DP Standard 1.2 zu aktivieren. Nun zwei Fragen:

1) Hat das bei 2560*1440 60Hz irgendwelche Vorteile? Bildqualität oder so?
2) Er hängt gerade mit dem mitgelieferten DP auf mini-DP Kabel an meiner 290X.
Sobald ich 1.2 aktiviere, wird alle 1-2s das Bild kurz schwarz, dann wieder normal. Das springt dauernd so rum. 
Kann das am Kabel, oder daran, dass ich den mDP Eingang statt eines DP Eingangs am Monitor nehme, liegen? Das ist eigenartig.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. März 2015)

Mea Culpa, hatte / habe zwei in der Hand, eine vom Juni und eine vom September, beide identisch - dass die Revision geändert wurde, wusste ich nicht


----------



## dan954 (18. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne kurze Frage. Mein Dell bietet an, DP Standard 1.2 zu aktivieren. Nun zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...


Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch! Welche Monitor hast du? Auch den U2515H? Falls ja, welche Revision?
Wollte die Tage mal beim Dell Support anrufen, da ich gerne das Daisy Chaining nutzen würde und das so ja schlecht geht. 

*Edit:* 
Ich habe was herausgefunden. 
Bei mir klappt es wenn ich nicht direkt unter dem Menüpunkt "Display" DP 1.2 einstelle sondern bei der Eingabequelle ca. 8 Sek. das grüne Häkchen gedrückt halte und dann dort DP 1.2 einschalte.
Jetzt gibt es kein schwarzes Bild mehr und Daisy Chaining klappt auch.


----------



## ebastler (18. März 2015)

Hallo, 
ich habe den großen Bruder, den U2715H.

Danke für die Info, das probiere ich mal in Ruhe aus (hab grad keine Zeit).
Ich möchte sowieso noch ein gutes DP-DP Kabel kaufen, um den mDP zu umgehen.
Irgendwie vertraue ich mini-Schnittstellen nicht ganz ^^


----------



## dan954 (18. März 2015)

Sollte dann dort hoffentlich auch funktionieren.  
Denen kannst du ruhig vertrauen habe mit meinem alten Monitor auch nur DP-mDP genutzt und keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2015)

Was haltet ihr hier von? Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx, 27" (UM.HG0EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Roundy (18. März 2015)

könn dir lieber einen mit schickem IPS panel, die reaktionszeit ist dann halt nen bissl geringer aber das merkst eigentlich nicht... ich hab hier 8ms und mir ist noch nix aufgefallen 
Gruß


----------



## dan954 (18. März 2015)

Ich persönlich würde mir auch nie wieder ein TN-Panel holen.


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2015)

Freesync Bonus  Kein IPS Glow, schnelleres Panel, wat noch?


----------



## DerMega (18. März 2015)

Dann nochmal die Frage an die Experten:
Referenz?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab hier im Forum auch ein Angebot für nen Morphi gefunden. Da gefällt mir aber nicht, dass die Kühlkörperchen schon Wärmeleitpads drauf haben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/339614-v-raijintek-tisis-raijintek-morpheus.html


----------



## beren2707 (18. März 2015)

R29F*A*= aktuelles Custom-PCB.


----------



## DerMega (18. März 2015)

Schade. Also bleiben wir laut, wenns zur Sache geht 
Danke! beren2707


----------



## dan954 (18. März 2015)

Morpheus sollte aber doch trotzdem da draufpassen oder?


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Schade. Also bleiben wir laut, wenns zur Sache geht
> Danke! beren2707



Haste die Lüfterkurve net angepasst?


----------



## DerMega (18. März 2015)

Doch klar. Im Moment isse flüsterleise. Aber es kommt ja auch der Sommer


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2015)

Na dann undervolteste bissl weiter und verzichtest halt auf 2 FPS indem du bissl den Takt runter schraubst und lässt die Lüfter minimal lauter drehen


----------



## DerMega (18. März 2015)

Das muss ich noch testen. Speichertakt runter und mal sehn. Bei Standardtakt ist nicht ein mV weniger drin


----------



## Duvar (19. März 2015)

Vergesst den geilen neuen Treiber heute nicht runterzuladen Leute http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-amds-neuer-wundertreiber-31.html#post7259811


----------



## DerMega (19. März 2015)

Yeah neuer Treiber, Fünzillionen mehr FPS 
Nee ich bin gespannt, was der so ruppt. Der erste Omega war schon Geil. 
Hab mit meiner PCS+ auf 3200x1800 => 1920x1080 VSR Crysis 3 gezockt und was soll ich sagen? Es sah fett aus und lief bombe!


----------



## derneuemann (19. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Yeah neuer Treiber, Fünzillionen mehr FPS
> Nee ich bin gespannt, was der so ruppt. Der erste Omega war schon Geil.
> Hab mit meiner PCS+ auf 3200x1800 => 1920x1080 VSR Crysis 3 gezockt und was soll ich sagen? Es sah fett aus und lief bombe!



Nicht mal 1080p lief durch den ganzen SP Bombe, mit Omega Treiber... ( 290X)


----------



## DerMega (19. März 2015)

Dann stören mich geringe FPS wohl nciht so sehr. 
Ich fands toll. Und hab auch keine Ruckelei bemerkt


----------



## derneuemann (19. März 2015)

Ja, ich bin aber auch übertrieben empfindlich.


----------



## ebastler (19. März 2015)

Hab gestern mal BL2 auf meinem neuen Dell gespielt. Alles Maxed out, 1440p. Kein Ruckeln o.Ä., Karte langweilt sich auf 950MHz. Aber richtig hässliches Tearing.
Wenn ich zum Beispiel von unten nach nach oben die Kamera drehe, hab ich immer iim unteren Bilddrittel hässliches Zerreißen entlang einer waagerechten Linie. 
Hatte nen 60fps Framelimiter drin, Vsync an und Limiter aus hat nichts gebracht. Vielleicht muss ich das Spiel dafür neu starten?


----------



## S754 (19. März 2015)

Ich will den neuen Treibeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deimos (19. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal BL2 auf meinem neuen Dell gespielt. Alles Maxed out, 1440p. Kein Ruckeln o.Ä., Karte langweilt sich auf 950MHz. Aber richtig hässliches Tearing.
> Wenn ich zum Beispiel von unten nach nach oben die Kamera drehe, hab ich immer iim unteren Bilddrittel hässliches Zerreißen entlang einer waagerechten Linie.
> Hatte nen 60fps Framelimiter drin, Vsync an und Limiter aus hat nichts gebracht. Vielleicht muss ich das Spiel dafür neu starten?


War VSync wirklich aktiv? Würds mal ohne Framelimiter versuchen, um das zu testen. Ich schätze, der Monitor läuft auch auf 60 Hz?

Bin auch gespannt auf den Treiber und hoffe, dass auch höhere Auflösungen als 4k unterstützt werden (glaube allerdings nicht so wirklich dran...).


----------



## shadie (19. März 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> War VSync wirklich aktiv? Würds mal ohne Framelimiter versuchen, um das zu testen. Ich schätze, der Monitor läuft auch auf 60 Hz?
> 
> Bin auch gespannt auf den Treiber und hoffe, dass auch höhere Auflösungen als 4k unterstützt werden (glaube allerdings nicht so wirklich dran...).




Mich würde mal interessieren ob auch höhere Auflösungen für 21:9 dazu kommen.
Nutze den LG 34" mit 2560x1080, kann aber aktuell kein DS verwenden weil es dafür keine Vorlage gab.

Hat schon wer den Treiber?


----------



## ebastler (19. März 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> War VSync wirklich aktiv? Würds mal ohne Framelimiter versuchen, um das zu testen. Ich schätze, der Monitor läuft auch auf 60 Hz?
> 
> Bin auch gespannt auf den Treiber und hoffe, dass auch höhere Auflösungen als 4k unterstützt werden (glaube allerdings nicht so wirklich dran...).


Ich hab eben von Framelimiter auf Vsync umgestellt, aber ich glaube, BL2 wendet das erst bei Spiel-Neustart an. Muss ich heute Abend nochmal testen.


----------



## criss vaughn (19. März 2015)

Nachdem es in Kalifornien gerade mal 04:32 Uhr am Morgen ist, sollten wir uns noch etwas gedulden


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Doch klar. Im Moment isse flüsterleise. Aber es kommt ja auch der Sommer


Der Morpheus passt trotzdem drauf.  Musst halt die Stabdardkühler auf den Spannungswandlern nutzen. Aber selbst da bekommst du mit dem Morpheus bessere Temperaturen.


----------



## Deimos (19. März 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob auch höhere Auflösungen für 21:9 dazu kommen.
> Nutze den LG 34" mit 2560x1080, kann aber aktuell kein DS verwenden weil es dafür keine Vorlage gab.


Würde mich auch interessieren - auch dafür wären Auflösungen >4k wünschenswert. Aber da man 16:10 / 21:9-Auflösungen eigentlich angekündigt hatte, bin ich mal guter Dinge, dass zumindest ein gewisser Fortschritt auszumachen sein wird.




criss vaughn schrieb:


> Nachdem es in *Kalifornien *gerade mal 04:32 Uhr am Morgen ist, sollten wir uns noch etwas gedulden


AMD, nicht NV. :P *SCNR*



Fail. Hatte immer noch Kanada im Kopf. Peinlich.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab eben von Framelimiter auf Vsync umgestellt, aber ich glaube, BL2 wendet das erst bei Spiel-Neustart an. Muss ich heute Abend nochmal testen.


Also VSync-Ingame-Einstellung?


----------



## S754 (19. März 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> AMD, nicht NV. :P *SCNR*
> 
> 
> 
> Fail. Hatte immer noch Kanada im Kopf. Peinlich.



Dachte ich mir auch schon^^


----------



## ebastler (19. März 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Also VSync-Ingame-Einstellung?


Jepp, ingame. 
Ich hatte diese Woche mega Stress, nie zum Testen, geschweigedenn wirklich Spielen, gekommen...


----------



## DerMega (19. März 2015)

=>Post war sinnfrei<=

Mal ne andere Frage:
ich habe im Moment nen 19 Zöller als Zweitmonitor und nen 24er Samsung als Primärmoni.
Beide an DVI angeschlossen.
Wenn ich mir jetzt nochmal den baugeilchen 19er dazu hole und anschließen will, dann müsste das doch problemlos mit einem HDMI => DVI Adapter funktionieren oder irre ich da?

die PCS+ Hat 2x DVI, 1x HDMI 1x DP


----------



## dan954 (19. März 2015)

Afaik muss bei mehr als 2 Monitoren mindestens einer an Displayport angeschlossen werden.


----------



## DerMega (19. März 2015)

Ah ok.
Und da muss ich dann einen aktiven DP->DVI Adapter anbauen oder reicht was passives?


----------



## dan954 (19. März 2015)

Ich glaube dann braucht man einen aktiven, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.
Vielleicht weiß da noch wer anderes mehr zu.


----------



## ebastler (19. März 2015)

Einen Monitor ans Mainboard ist keine Option? Geht halt nur, wenn du nicht alle zum Spielen verwenden willst. Eyefinity müssen sie natürlich an der GPU sein.


----------



## CSOger (19. März 2015)

Einen aktiven.
Als ich noch Crossfire (2x7970) am laufen hatte für Eyefinity 3x Full HD 5760x1080 war das jedenfalls noch so.
Auch da hingen alle 3 Monitore an einer Karte.


----------



## DerMega (19. März 2015)

MoBo fällt leider aus. Hab nen Xeon. Wollte mir auch die Möglichkeit offen halten mal drauf zu zockern.
Habt ihr Empfehlungen für Adapter? Billig sind die ja net :-/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2015)

Du brauchst keinen Aktiven. DVI-D ist digital.


----------



## CSOger (19. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Habt ihr Empfehlungen für Adapter? Billig sind die ja net :-/



Falls Interesse an einen aktiven.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...cker-dvi-i-24-5-buchse-aktiv.html#post7261312


----------



## Duvar (19. März 2015)

Press Driver AMD Catalyst 15.3.1 - Forums - Battlelog / Battlefield 4
Achtung: AMDs release wird neuer sein und zB CF Support für Dying Light etc haben.

Edit: Installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine neuen resolutions im CCC...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-g-sync-konkurrent-im-test-6.html#post7261467


----------



## beren2707 (19. März 2015)

Wenns beim WHQL genau so ist, bin ich durchaus enttäuscht.


----------



## Duvar (19. März 2015)

Soweit ich es sehe, ist da nix neues. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-g-sync-konkurrent-im-test-6.html#post7261467
Performanceverbesserungen denke ich mal und paar CF Profile...


----------



## S754 (19. März 2015)

Hier der Download!!!

AMD Catalyst 15.x Download (14.502.1002) BETA


----------



## Performer81 (19. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Hier der Download!!!
> 
> AMD Catalyst 15.x Download (14.502.1002) BETA



<Das ist nur der Pressetreiber, nicht der offizielle der heute erscheinen soll.


----------



## DerMega (20. März 2015)

Ist der Treiber denn nun draussen? Konnte schonmal wer ausgiebig testen? Habs gestern Abend verpennt -.-


----------



## criss vaughn (20. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Ist der Treiber denn nun draussen? Konnte schonmal wer ausgiebig testen? Habs gestern Abend verpennt -.-



Nope, immer noch nichts^^


----------



## Deimos (20. März 2015)

Der Pressetreiber ist doch 14.502.1002?
Auf der AMD-Seite ist der 14.502.1014 (15.3 Beta) verfügbar:Desktop

Sehe allerdings keine weiteren VSR-Optionen (2560x1600). 

Notes:

Please refer to the screenshot below for how to enable FreeSync  within Catalyst Control Center. In addition this release  includes new Crossfire profiles for: 


Battlefield Hardline
Evolve
Far Cry 4
Lords of the Fallen
Project Cars
Total War: Attila
 Furthermore, this release includes improved Crossfire profiles for:


Alien Isolation
Assassin's Creed Unity
Civilization - Beyond Earth
FIFA 2015
Grid Autosport
Ryse: Son of Rome
Talos Principle
The Crew

*Resolved Issues:*


Screens may blank out when enabling a 3x1 SLS with 3 HDMI monitors
Leadwerks : Project Manager crashes with a "Pure Virtual Function Call" error
Second Life : Rigged mesh objects are not rendered correctly when hardware skinning is enabled in the in game settings
Star Trek Online : Block corruption is experienced when MSAA is enabled in the in game settings
System hangs/BSOD upon resuming from S3/S4 sleep on AMD Radeon™ R9 285 configured in AMD CrossFire mode
With AMD CrossFire™ enabled, Timeout Detection Recovery (TDR) occurs  during actual gameplay when YouTube Mix moves to the next song in  Firefox
Screen tearing on enabling VSync with Alien: Isolation game
Catalyst Control Center Video Quality settings may not be available  or retained if the "Enforce Smooth Video Playback" option is not  selected on some AMD HD series GPU's.
Primary display may not be retained after disabling Crossfire while in Eyefinity mode
Enabling or disabling Crossfire may lead to one side of the 4K MST display being shown as black
Minor stuttering may be seen in Dragon Age Inquisition on Single and Multi GPU configurations***8203;
Total War : Attilla - The game may hang during in game cinematics on certain Kaveri platforms with a separate discrete GPU
The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim : Fog / Clouds may flicker on Radeon HD 5800 series products
 *Important Note:*
The AMD CrossFire™ profile  for Dying Light is currently disabled in this driver while AMD works  with Techland to investigate an issue where AMD CrossFire configurations  are not performing as intended. An update is expected on this issue in  the near future through an updated game patch or an AMD driver posting.

*Known Issues:*


Lord of Fallen : Flickering may be observed during gameplay on some 3D monitors
FIFA 2015 : On a limited number of AMD APU + AMD GPU configurations a  crash may be experienced if the "No Limit on FPS" game option is  enabled
Dragon Age inquisition : Random game crashes may be experienced in Mantle mode
The Catalyst Control Center may hang when using the 'Check for Updates" option
Battlefield 4 : Screen tearing / Stutter may be experienced in Three way Crossfire setup in Eyefinity mode
A black screen may be experienced when attempting to enable Eyefinity after changing the display mode (Portrait, Landscape)
Pull down detection fails to lock in Metro Video playback applications
A system restart or hang may be observed on sleep/resume while transcoding video with Media Espresso
Battlefield Hardline : Changing resolution from low to high and  enabling Vsync may result in intermittent corruption and stutter.  Restarting the game is a temporary solution to the problem
Some 5K displays may experience flickering on some AMD E-Series APU's
Frame drops may be experienced with Blu-Ray playback on certain AMD Kaveri APU's when connected to 5K displays
Total War: Attila - The game may randomly restart when first launched
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Intermittent flickering may be observed when accessing the in game menu
Battlefield Hardline: The game may crash when launched on R9 285 series products with Crossfire and Mantle enabled
Battlefield Hardline: The game may crash on first launch when in High Performance mode
Freesync does not work after hotplugging the display with Windows Aero (DWM) off
A temporary workaround is to toggle Windows Aero on/off or by restarting Windows
Freesync is not enabled in Diablo III unless Vsync is enabled in the game
A temporary workaround is to enable Vsync in the game


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2015)

Dafür solange gewartet, können die sich in den...


----------



## D0pefish (21. März 2015)

Schönes Eigentor. Wer hat den Installer verbockt? Der Beta-Treiber selber läuft aber wie gewohnt ohne Zicken und er hat sobald aktiv wieder auf native Auflösung zurückgesetzt. Die unscharfen 1600p können sie solange es nichts bringt für 16:10 (8:5 ) -Displays weglassen. 2400p bitte. Sch... mainstream


----------



## Deimos (21. März 2015)

Immerhin einige CF-Profile - freut mich schon mal. Für wann ist der nächste angekündigt? April?



D0pefish schrieb:


> Die  unscharfen 1600p können sie solange es nichts bringt für 16:10 (8:5 ) -Displays weglassen. 2400p bitte. Sch... mainstream


Ich wär ja für 3200p. Scheint ne ziemliche Hexerei zu sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2015)

Gibts eingentlich ein Profil für Mordors Schatten?


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2015)

Nöööööööööö


----------



## dan954 (21. März 2015)

Habe eben die WLP bei meiner 290 getauscht und auf einmal haut mir Teil das unter Last reihenweise Artefakte raus, wie kann das bitte sein?


----------



## Gohrbi (21. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Habe eben die WLP bei meiner 290 getauscht und auf einmal haut mir Teil das unter Last reihenweise Artefakte raus, wie kann das bitte sein?



... da sitzt der Kühler nicht richtig ... nicht sauber gearbeitet?


----------



## dan954 (21. März 2015)

Kühler sollte richtig sitzen, bin bei sowas eigentlich immer recht penibel.


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2015)

Kumpel hat heute seine dritte Vapor, und die erste, die geht, bekommen.
Kurz angeschaut, und das gesehen. JA, das ist ein Wärmeleitpad, das da so lieblos rumhängt. 

Soll ich den Kühler abbauen und das neu positionieren? Irgendwas wird es ja wohl kühlen, oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2015)

War bei meiner ersten Vapor-X auch so.  Einfach Kühler ab und neu ausrichten. Garantie bleibt erhalten solange nix kaputt geht.


----------



## Euda (21. März 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Immerhin einige CF-Profile - freut mich schon mal. Für wann ist der nächste angekündigt? April?



 Bei der rasanten Entwicklung des roten Treiber-Teams würde ich mal ab August wieder die nächste Beta erwarten. 
Mal ehrlich: Wurde dem letzten Treiber nicht VSR Stage 2 zugesprochen? Für was hält uns AMD eigentlich? _Ich_ hab es zumindest nicht vergessen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2015)

Jupp wurde es. Aber AMD glänzt aktuell absolut nicht mit guten Treibern.


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> War bei meiner ersten Vapor-X auch so.  Einfach Kühler ab und neu ausrichten. Garantie bleibt erhalten solange nix kaputt geht.



Kühler runter, Kühler rauf. Kann ich bei meiner inzwischen mit verbundenen Augen, so viel anders sollte es bei der Vapor dann auch nicht sein.
Kann ich auch gleich die stock-WLP durch PK-1 ersetzen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2015)

Genau.  Einzig die Backplate ist noch dabei. Aber du hast ja auch eine. Hast du unter deiner auch Wärmeleitpads?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. März 2015)

Ach müsst ihr verstehen...Die Arbeiten jetzt intensiv an ihre 390(x) ern..und an deren Treibern....sie müssen Nvidia parole bieten😁 der versprochene Treiber kommt noch 😜

Übrigens ich habe mir heute die Roccat Kone XTD optical bestellt👍😁 meine G700 hattn Geist aufgegeben😭


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Kumpel hat heute seine dritte Vapor, und die erste, die geht, bekommen.
> Kurz angeschaut, und das gesehen. JA, das ist ein Wärmeleitpad, das da so lieblos rumhängt.
> 
> Soll ich den Kühler abbauen und das neu positionieren? Irgendwas wird es ja wohl kühlen, oder?


Also ich hatte das bei den Vapor-X gar nicht gewusst, das der Kühler nicht korrekt montiert sein kann.


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das bei den Vapor-X gar nicht gewusst, das der Kühler nicht korrekt montiert sein kann.



Tja, ich auch nicht^^
Scheinbar schlampt Sapphire auch ab und an...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Tja, ich auch nicht^^
> Scheinbar schlampt Sapphire auch ab und an...


Ne Sapphire doch nicht, das Universum  Der hat Schuld! Nebenbei, den Kühler jetzt nachjustiert?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2015)

Ist ja nicht meine Karte... Nachdem er seit Dezember keine funktionierende Karte mehr hatte (2*RMA), ist mein Kumpel erstmal heilfroh und spielt nen Tag durch, morgen bringt er dir mir dann XD


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht meine Karte... Nachdem er seit Dezember keine funktionierende Karte mehr hatte (2*RMA), ist mein Kumpel erstmal heilfroh und spielt nen Tag durch, morgen bringt er dir mir dann XD


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2015)

Tut mir echt Leid, der Arme... Ich empfehle ihm ne supertolle GPU und er hat nur Ärger...
Naja, jetzt, wo sie läuft, wird er seinen Spaß haben. Ich würde meine 290X jedenfalls nicht mehr hergeben wollen!


----------



## ATIR290 (21. März 2015)

Aber doch nicht Tobias von wem du sprichst ....
Jener hat ja noch die Turboduo R9 290,- oder etwa auch nicht mehr...


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht Tobias von wem du sprichst ....
> Jener hat ja noch die Turboduo R9 290,- oder etwa auch nicht mehr...



Ja, klar, der hat deine TurboDuo und ist überglücklich 
Nein, ghet um nen Studienkollegen. Der hat jetzt seine dritte Vapor-X.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. März 2015)

Nun das ist dann wohl gut und freut mich wenn er seine Freude mit meiner damaligen R9 290 Turboduo hat  
Dies habe ich nun mit meiner R9 290 Sapphire Tri-X New Edition nämlich auch.
Vor Fiji im Neuen Ferigungs-Verfahren und nochmals mindestesn  30% Mehrperformance werde ich wohl nicht mehr umsteigen.
Würde dann doppelte Tri-X Performance sein.


----------



## Track11 (22. März 2015)

Moin Jungs, ohne jetzt den thread gelesen zu haben... ich habe mir heute die VTX3D  R9 290X X-Edition V2 gekauft und komme von einer gtx 560ti... mir war zwar klar, dass dies ein riesen Sprung sein würde (Mein erste Ati Grafikkarte seit der 9200se) aber dass dies so ein riesen Unterschied geben würde hätte ich nicht gedacht. Von der Lautheit her (obwohl es eine Budget GraKa ist) bin ich absolut zufrieden...die Performance in Crysis3 und Warhead ist unfassbar. Derzeit ist mein 8320er AMD auf 4,2 ghz mit dem neuen MSi 970 gaming sogar bei standard Vcore (beim Asrock 970 musste ich diese auf 1,35 erhöhen) ...
Habe jetzt exakt nach dem PCGH forum gekauft und wurde absolut nicht enttäuscht! Top Jungs!


----------



## ebastler (22. März 2015)

Schaut mal die Grafikscore an 
AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GRYPHON Z87


----------



## Duvar (22. März 2015)

Top Score, ich hab damals nur 13923 gepackt, ob es mit dem neuen Treiber jetzt höher wäre 
Ok, ich habe auch nur ne non X Karte^^


----------



## DARPA (22. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Tja, ich auch nicht^^
> Scheinbar schlampt Sapphire auch ab und an...



Hab schon Fotos von einer Vapor 290 gesehen, da war noch die Schutzfolie auf ALLEN Wärmeleitpads der RAMs drauf ^^°
War wohl auch kein Einzelfall.



ebastler schrieb:


> Schaut mal die Grafikscore an
> AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GRYPHON Z87



Nice!  Und das bei den lumpigen Taktraten


----------



## Duvar (22. März 2015)

Bei meiner TriX war auch an einer Stelle die Schutzfolie noch dran^^


----------



## DerMega (22. März 2015)

Ouh ... Titanfall PCS+ auf Standardtakt.
GPU: 81° MAX
VRM1 96° MAX
Lüfter: 32% MAX / 1654RPM

Da muss ich die Lüfterkurve zum Sommer hin wohl nochmal anpassen -.-


----------



## ebastler (22. März 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab schon Fotos von einer Vapor 290 gesehen, da war noch die Schutzfolie auf ALLEN Wärmeleitpads der RAMs drauf ^^°
> War wohl auch kein Einzelfall.
> 
> 
> ...


Lumpig? 1250/1700 MHz 

Dann mache ich mich besser so schnell wie möglich dran, zu schauen, qas Sapphire da so getrieben hat ^^


----------



## S754 (22. März 2015)

Sind doch gute Temps für nur 32% Lüftergeschwindigkeit^^


----------



## DerMega (22. März 2015)

bei 20° Zimmer. Lass mal Sommer werden mit 28° hier drin


----------



## DARPA (22. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Lumpig? 1250/1700 MHz



Oke, das is genehmigt. Hab nur die 1.010/1.250 gelesen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Was wird eig. eure nächste Karte?

Die R9 390 oder wartet ihr lieber auf den nächsten Zug?

Würde die Karte einen deutlichen Mehrwert gegenüber meiner R9 290 bieten?



_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Was wird eig. eure nächste Karte?
> 
> ...


Abwarten ob es sich Lohnt[emoji16]


----------



## Performer81 (22. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Was wird eig. eure nächste Karte?
> 
> ...



Ehm, die 390x ist noch nichtmal draussen?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (22. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Was wird eig. eure nächste Karte?
> 
> ...



Werde auf die nächste Generation 2016 warten. Die wahrscheinlichen Preise sind mir einfach zu krass und nen Rebrand alias R9 380X wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen, wenn man ne R9 290(X) hat.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. März 2015)

Nun, gehe von etwa 30% gegenüber einer R9 290X  @1100 Mhz aus
Eine R9 390X mit AIO Kühlung sollte nochmals gute 30% draufpacken können.

PS:  Zu einer R9 290 @1100 sollten es eben die guten 30% sein.
Ist nicht wenig, aber wird eben nicht billig.


----------



## DerMega (22. März 2015)

ob die R9 380 ein rebrand sein wird oder neue Architektur ist alles noch Gerücht.
Also ich habe mir grade erst nen neuen Rechner mit der 290 gekauft. Werde wohl auf die Generation nach der 390 warten.


----------



## D0pefish (23. März 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ich wär ja für 3200p. Scheint ne ziemliche Hexerei zu sein.



Gerne. Wenn es scharf darstellbar ist, wäre mir jeder Zwischenschritt als Option recht.
Im Desktop-Modus wird das sicher nie richtig funktionieren aber mal sehen was mit Windows 10 kommt wegen Skalierbarkeit von Text und Icons unter großen Auflösungen.

Nach einem freeze und einem bsod während Firefox 37b7 aktiv war, bin ich nun doch erstmal zu 'Omega' zurück.


----------



## derneuemann (23. März 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, gehe von etwa 30% gegenüber einer R9 290X  @1100 Mhz aus
> Eine R9 390X mit AIO Kühlung sollte nochmals gute 30% draufpacken können.
> 
> PS:  Zu einer R9 290 @1100 sollten es eben die guten 30% sein.
> Ist nicht wenig, aber wird eben nicht billig.




Auf eine TDP von 300W gebrochen, würde ich erstmal von 30% ausgehen. Von 390X zu 290X.  Alles andere muss erstmal bewiesen werden. 
45% mehr Shader verbrauchen auch entsprechend mehr, deswegen muss der Takt runter.
Und die weiteren Optimierungen müssen auch erst überzeugen. Beispiel 285... Eine R9 280 ist mit dem gleichen Verbrauch minimal schneller im Schnitt.


----------



## PCOPA45 (23. März 2015)

Moin Forengemeinde,

könnt Ihr mir sagen, welche R9 290 oder 290X im Moment die leisteste GPU ist. Ich hab schon so viel gelesen, und jeder hat andere Wünsche an die Karte. Bei mir soll sie leise sein, aber auch Power haben.
Spiele im Moment nur FHD wobei ich am überlegen bin mir einen anderen Monitor  zu holen.

Danke
Micha


----------



## Icedaft (23. März 2015)

Wenn Dir leise besonders wichtig ist dann: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCOPA45 (23. März 2015)

Ist das die New Edition ? Gibts die in Blau auch mit 8GB  . Ja, leise ist mir wichtig..


----------



## shadie (23. März 2015)

Werde heute sehr wahrscheinlich eine R9 290x Vaporx 8gb für 350 € kaufen und meine R9 290 Vapor x auf ebay vertickern für 300 €  (normaler Preis bei Ebay).

Die X dürfte ja nur 10% Mehrleitung bieten, wenn überhaupt.

Fand aber 350 € für ne limitierte Auflage einer Karte+ 8GB Ram für grad mal 50 € Mehrkosten einfach zu "lecker"


----------



## PCOPA45 (23. März 2015)

Und wo gibt es die für 350 € ? Bin am Überlegen gleich 8GB Ram zu holen. Aber die soll nicht so leise sein. Einer schreibt so, der andere so. Mal laut, mal leise..


----------



## Duvar (23. März 2015)

Unter Last ist die bissl lauter als die TriX, da bissl mehr Takt und wahrscheinlich auch Spannung anliegt, aber der Unterschied sollte minimal sein.
Die VaporX ist aber deswegen besser, weil sie im idle 2 der Lüfter ausschaltet, die TriX kann das nicht + sieht die VaporX besser aus und hat die bessere Platine und VRM Kühlung.
Kannst da also ruhig zugreifen, manuell optimiert wird die Karte sehr gut sein und auch nicht zu laut.


----------



## shadie (23. März 2015)

PCOPA45 schrieb:


> Und wo gibt es die für 350 € ? Bin am Überlegen gleich 8GB Ram zu holen. Aber die soll nicht so leise sein. Einer schreibt so, der andere so. Mal laut, mal leise..



Ist leider gebraucht keine neue


----------



## PCOPA45 (23. März 2015)

Die hier suche ich SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 290X 8GB GDDR5 PCI-E 512bit DU: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Bei Mindfactory nur in Orange vorhanden. Passt nicht zu dem blauen Innenleben meines PC´s


----------



## shadie (23. März 2015)

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei Alternate könntest du die auch kaufen.


----------



## DerMega (23. März 2015)

Eine Vapor-X gibt es nicht in Orange. Dann ist das ein fehlerhaftes Bild.
Die Vapor-X ist blau


----------



## PCOPA45 (23. März 2015)

Der Mega, Daaankeee. Dann schlag ich bei Mindfactory zu ....

Danke euch...


----------



## Definder (23. März 2015)

Mindfactory hat die 8 GB Vapor-X derzeit nicht mehr im Angebot, daher passt das mit dem orangen Bild schon, da es die normale Tri-X 8GB ist. 
Ich finde die Vapor-X mit dem Status "Lieferbar" nur für ~497 Euro


----------



## Deimos (23. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die R9 390 oder wartet ihr lieber auf den nächsten Zug?
> 
> Würde die Karte einen deutlichen Mehrwert gegenüber meiner R9 290 bieten?


Die 390er mache ich nur mit, wenn es sich um neue Chips handelt (wovon bei 390/390x auszugehen ist), die Mehrleistung adäquat (+30-50%) und der Preis nicht ähnlich awesome[SUP]tm [/SUP]angesetzt ist wie bei NV (700 wäre eig. schon zuviel).

Ob sichs "lohnt", ist ziemlich subjektiv. Objektiv wohl eher nicht. 28nm stirbt, die Preise schiessen trotzdem (!) absolut unverständlicherweise nach oben und relativ zeitnah werden dank neuem Prozess schnellere und / oder sparsamere Karten aufschlagen.



D0pefish schrieb:


> Gerne. Wenn es scharf darstellbar ist, wäre mir jeder Zwischenschritt als Option recht.
> Im Desktop-Modus wird das sicher nie richtig funktionieren aber mal sehen was mit Windows 10 kommt wegen Skalierbarkeit von Text und Icons unter großen Auflösungen.


Leider. Wobei die Spielehersteller ihrer Aufgabe (HUDs) da oft genug auch nicht nachkommen. 



D0pefish schrieb:


> Nach einem freeze und einem bsod während Firefox 37b7 aktiv war, bin ich nun doch erstmal zu 'Omega' zurück.


Oha. Ich hatte ohne Witz noch keinen BSOD seit GCN ausser selbst induzierten wie OC.


----------



## criss vaughn (23. März 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Die 390er mache ich nur mit, wenn es sich um neue Chips handelt (wovon bei 390/390x auszugehen ist), die Mehrleistung adäquat (+30-50%) und der Preis nicht ähnlich awesome[SUP]tm [/SUP]angesetzt ist wie bei NV (700 wäre eig. schon zuviel).
> 
> Ob sichs "lohnt", ist ziemlich subjektiv. Objektiv wohl eher nicht. 28nm stirbt, die Preise schiessen trotzdem (!) absolut unverständlicherweise nach oben  ..



Dieser Verlauf ist recht einfach zu erklären: AMD's aktuelle Generation ist die einzige Alternative zu einer NV-Karte, wobei aber die Bestände weiterhin sinken - sprich das Verhältnis Verfügbarkeit / Nachfrage verschiebt sich kontinuierlich


----------



## jkox11 (23. März 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Mindfactory hat die 8 GB Vapor-X derzeit nicht mehr im Angebot, daher passt das mit dem orangen Bild schon, da es die normale Tri-X 8GB ist.
> Ich finde die Vapor-X mit dem Status "Lieferbar" nur für ~497 Euro



Ich hatte meine vor 2 Wochen noch bei pixmania.de bestellt. Kamen auch letzte Woche an. 
Bin jetzt auch im Klub der R9'er


----------



## shadie (23. März 2015)

Meine R9 290x 8GB Vapor-X dürfte morgen kommen.

Jetzt müsste AMD nur mal noch DS Optionen für 21:9 Auflösungen nach patchen dann kann ich auch die 8GB mal ausnutzen.

Bei 2560x1080 würden aktuell die 4GB noch reichen.


----------



## PCOPA45 (23. März 2015)

Ich kämpfe gerade auch mit mir. 4 oder 8GB ?
Hab diese hier zu einem Hammerpreis gefunden SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY VAPOR-X R9 290X TRI-X - 8 GB GDDR5 - PCI-Express - Grafikkarte - Elgros
100 Euro Aufpreis für 4 gb mehr geht gerade noch so. Aber braucht man das wirklich ?
Denke für FHD oder meinem evtl. neuen Monitor ACER XG270HU würde bei allen aktuellen Games wohl auch die 4GB Version reichen oder ?


----------



## jkox11 (23. März 2015)

Joa das dürfte reichen  
Bei CF sollte man eher dann auf 8GB setzen, die 4GB reichen locker bei Single GPU.


----------



## shadie (23. März 2015)

Es ist nicht zwingend erforderlich bei FHD, noch nicht.
So Titel wie WD sind aktuell noch die Ausnahme, nicht die Regel

Ich wollte es halt haben weil ich aktuell 2560x1080 nutze und dann später (sobald es AMD reinpatched) bei meinem Monitor Downsampling nutzen möchte.

Da sind dann 8GB nicht verkehrt.


----------



## PCOPA45 (23. März 2015)

Gut, dann 4 GB und den Hunni in den Monitor investiert


----------



## dj_the_one (23. März 2015)

Mal ne andere Frage , ich besitze die Windforce 3x Oc 290er. Da ich Temperatur Probleme habe, dh sie erreicht schnell ihre 84 grad bevor sie throtteln würde ich gerne ein Bios flash machen. Das neuste habe ich bereits gefunden auf der Gigabyte seite. Jetzt meine Frage, lohnt es sich? Bzw wie hoch ist das risiko dass die Karte brickt? Würdet ihr mir davon abraten?


----------



## Deimos (23. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Dieser Verlauf ist recht einfach zu erklären: AMD's aktuelle Generation ist die einzige Alternative zu einer NV-Karte, wobei aber die Bestände weiterhin sinken - sprich das Verhältnis Verfügbarkeit / Nachfrage verschiebt sich kontinuierlich


Mit meiner Aussage meinte ich mehr die Preistreiberei mit der Titan X und Fiji als die Entwicklung der auf dem Markt befindlichen Karten.


----------



## shadie (23. März 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage , ich besitze die Windforce 3x Oc 290er. Da ich Temperatur Probleme habe, dh sie erreicht schnell ihre 84 grad bevor sie throtteln würde ich gerne ein Bios flash machen. Das neuste habe ich bereits gefunden auf der Gigabyte seite. Jetzt meine Frage, lohnt es sich? Bzw wie hoch ist das risiko dass die Karte brickt? Würdet ihr mir davon abraten?



Bevor ich das Bios flashe würde ich schauen, ob ich die Karte irgendwie mit ner Lüfteranpassung leise / Kühler bekomme.

Wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist kann keiner sagen aber es ist einfach ein gewisses Risiko vorhanden.

Hat die Karte keinen Bios Switch um einfach hin und her zu schalten?
Denn wenn eh 2 Bios Varianten drauf sind geht das Risiko praktisch gegen null weil du ja immer noch ein 2. drauf hast


----------



## dj_the_one (23. März 2015)

Habe ich alles schon versucht, da es scheinbar ein bekanntes problem sein soll bei den Gigabytes. Ich nehme an du meinst den Uber und Silent schalter oder? Falls ja ist das beruhigend. Es gibt einen Bios Utilty von Gigabyte sollte ich das verwenden?


----------



## criss vaughn (23. März 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Mit meiner Aussage meinte ich mehr die Preistreiberei mit der Titan X und Fiji als die Entwicklung der auf dem Markt befindlichen Karten.



Achso, sry  Ja gut, den Preis für die Titan legt derjenige, dem es im Geldbeutel nicht schmerzt oder absoluter Enthusiast mit grüner Brille ist (zumindest wenn er / sie vor Fiji Release zuschlägt). Ich für meinen Teil werde mind. auf den Release von Fiji warten und auch erst dann entscheiden, wenn ich weiß, welchen Weg ich Monitor-technisch Richtung Post-FullHD nehme


----------



## Dr. med iziner (23. März 2015)

Das BIOS-Update bringt dir bei der Windforce eigentlich nicht viel. Wenn du nicht willst dass sie bei 84°C drosselt muss du den BIOS-Schalter auf den "Performance-Modus" umstellen. Sie wird dann wahrscheinlich aber auch etwas lauter falls du die Lüfterkurve nicht mittels Afterburner oder ähnlichem anpasst. Ich flasche meine BIOS im "DOS-Modus"...


----------



## noname545 (23. März 2015)

In den 6 Monaten, hat die PCS+ angefangen zu klackern, das ist ja echt tollBesonders bei 30% Lüftergeschwindigkeit echt nervig. Ist ausserdem schon die zweite -.-
Edit: Mindfactory bietet mir 250€ für die Karte an, schwierig da ich die Karte für 330€ gekauft habe.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. März 2015)

Mach mit Afterburner, so wie bei meiner ratternden Sapphire R9 290 New Edition sprunghafte Lüfterprofile, sprich lass die Problembereiche komplett aus!
Sollte sich dann bedeutend bessern!


----------



## noname545 (23. März 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Mach mit Afterburner, so wie bei meiner ratternden Sapphire R9 290 New Edition sprunghafte Lüfterprofile, sprich lass die Problembereiche komplett aus!
> Sollte sich dann bedeutend bessern!



hilft mir leider wenig, da die Karte nur bei 10% aufhört zu klappern, alles darüber klappert. Ist der erste Lüfter, Richtung Slotblende. Kann man selber was dagegen tun? Das Geräusch ist sowas von nervig.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. März 2015)

Einschicken  oder auf Fiji warten und dann eine Reklamation herausholen.


----------



## ebastler (23. März 2015)

Oder nen Morpheus draufschnallen 
Referenz- oder Customlärmer kommt mir zum Beispiel keiner mehr ins haus.


----------



## noname545 (23. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Oder nen Morpheus draufschnallen
> Referenz- oder Customlärmer kommt mir zum Beispiel keiner mehr ins haus.



Pah, ich gebe doch kein Geld mehr für einen neuen Kühler aus.  Mach mir nur über die 80€ Gedanken, Geld aus dem Fenster schmeiße ich eigentlich nicht so gern raus.


----------



## ebastler (23. März 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> Pah, ich gebe doch kein Geld mehr für einen neuen Kühler aus.  Mach mir nur über die 80€ Gedanken, Geld aus dem Fenster schmeiße ich eigentlich nicht so gern raus.



Naja, für mich sind Customdesigns wie boxed-Kühler bei CPUs. Gut, wenn das Paket mit dem richtigen Kühler Verspätung hat


----------



## noname545 (23. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, für mich sind Customdesigns wie boxed-Kühler bei CPUs. Gut, wenn das Paket mit dem richtigen Kühler Verspätung hat


 ne im ernst, ich überlege echt grad die Karte für 250€ mir gutschreiben zu lassen. Ja ich gebe es zu, die 390 X reizt mich schon ein bisschen.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (23. März 2015)

Lohnt es sich noch die 290X Lightning unter Wasser zu setzen? Mein Bastelwahn treibt mich grad in die Richtung 

Der EK WTB Kühler kostet allein 140€ beim Rest bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, die CPU sollte eigentlich nicht mitgefühlt werden.

Was mein ihr?

Gruß


----------



## dj_the_one (23. März 2015)

Kurzes Update zu meinem Bios Versuch - Hat wunderbar geklappt! 
Könnt ihr euch vorstellen dass ich die ganze Zeit im Quiet modus , aufgrund von fehlerhaften beschreibungen einiger Seiten, war? Dort wurde explicit darauf hingewiesen dass nach rechts der UBER Modus wäre (ja laien checken nicht automatisch dass 84 max temp eigl der Silent mode ist). Jeden falls bin ich etwas beindruckt von bios update. Die Karte läuft tatsächlich 10 Grad kühler trotz 10mhz mehr drauf unter Vollast. Wie ist das möglich?


----------



## DARPA (23. März 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> In den 6 Monaten, hat die PCS+ angefangen zu klackern, das ist ja echt tollBesonders bei 30% Lüftergeschwindigkeit echt nervig. Ist ausserdem schon die zweite -.-
> Edit: Mindfactory bietet mir 250€ für die Karte an, schwierig da ich die Karte für 330€ gekauft habe.



Ist leider ein bekanntes Problem bei der PCS.  Aber nach 6 Monaten würd ich mich nicht mit nem Zeitwert abspeisen lassen. Powercolor würde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen eine neue Karte austauschen.
Aber so sindse bei MF. Preise top, Service wirste bekloppt.




MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich noch die 290X Lightning unter  Wasser zu setzen? Mein Bastelwahn treibt mich grad in die Richtung
> 
> Der EK WTB Kühler kostet allein 140€ beim Rest bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, die CPU sollte eigentlich nicht mitgefühlt werden.
> 
> ...


Der Kühler der Lightning ist schon beeindruckend gut. Auf der anderen Seite wurde die Karte gebaut, um geknechtet zu werden


----------



## Dr. med iziner (24. März 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu meinem Bios Versuch - Hat wunderbar geklappt!
> Könnt ihr euch vorstellen dass ich die ganze Zeit im Quiet modus , aufgrund von fehlerhaften beschreibungen einiger Seiten, war? Dort wurde explicit darauf hingewiesen dass nach rechts der UBER Modus wäre (ja laien checken nicht automatisch dass 84 max temp eigl der Silent mode ist). Jeden falls bin ich etwas beindruckt von bios update. Die Karte läuft tatsächlich 10 Grad kühler trotz 10mhz mehr drauf unter Vollast. Wie ist das möglich?



Da die Lüfterkurve aggressiver eingestellt ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. März 2015)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Da die Lüfterkurve aggressiver eingestellt ist.


Oder es liegt weniger Spannung an [emoji6]


----------



## Timeris (24. März 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ist leider ein bekanntes Problem bei der PCS.  Aber nach 6 Monaten würd ich mich nicht mit nem Zeitwert abspeisen lassen. Powercolor würde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen eine neue Karte austauschen.
> Aber so sindse bei MF. Preise top, Service wirste bekloppt.



Ich hatte ja das gleiche Problem mit meiner PCS+. Habe sie dann bei MF eingeschickt und schon eine Woche später hatte ich eine neue Karte. Die hatte dann leider Spulenfiepen, also wieder eingeschickt .

Die dritte Karte soll heute bei mir ankommen. Ich persönlich bin mit dem Service bisher zufrieden.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (24. März 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ist leider ein bekanntes Problem bei der PCS.  Aber nach 6 Monaten würd ich mich nicht mit nem Zeitwert abspeisen lassen. Powercolor würde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen eine neue Karte austauschen.
> Aber so sindse bei MF. Preise top, Service wirste bekloppt.
> 
> 
> ...



Eben drum, ich bin eigentlich zufrieden mit der Leistung unter Luft, aber wie du schon sagst ist sie dafür gebaut worden um alles aus ihr rauszukitzeln. 

Momentan betreibe ich sie 1120/1400 bei 20mv plus. Normalerweise ist die Voreinstellung bei 63mv plus bei der Lightning. Temps max. 74 bei BF4 unter Last: Gehäuse Air 540. 

Hab n NH-14 auf der CPU auch mit guten Temps und leisem Betrieb, deshalb kommt mir diese nicht unter Wasser. Dachte da an was kompaktes nur für die Lightning.
Hat jemand n Vorschlag?


----------



## shadie (24. März 2015)

Ich habe mal ne doofe Frage.

BIn gestern vom Afterburner auf Sapphire Trixx umgestiegen.
Immer wenn ich Einstellungen anklicke stürzt mir das Programm mit ner Fehlermeldung ab, Programm funktioniert nicht mehr.

OC Lüfter usw kann ich ohne Probleme auswählen.

Eventuell mal neu installieren?


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2015)

Das ist einfach so...
Bei jedem, seit mehreren Versionen


----------



## Speedy1612 (25. März 2015)

1120/1400mhz für eine Lightning ?  

Ist da schon ende ? 

Wenn ja , ganz schön Mager....


----------



## ebastler (25. März 2015)

Bei +20mV sagte er. Der Chip ist dann aber trotzdem mager, das macht meine Referenz 290X nämlich auch :/
Und das bei ner ziemlich niedrigen VID


----------



## criss vaughn (25. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bei +20mV sagte er. Der Chip ist dann aber trotzdem mager, das macht meine Referenz 290X nämlich auch :/
> Und das bei ner ziemlich niedrigen VID



Wobei er nur schreibt, dass es von 63 mV auf 20 mV runter ist - evtl. ist ja noch mehr drinnen ..


----------



## Deimos (25. März 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Achso, sry  Ja gut, den Preis für die Titan legt derjenige, dem es im Geldbeutel nicht schmerzt oder absoluter Enthusiast mit grüner Brille ist (zumindest wenn er / sie vor Fiji Release zuschlägt). Ich für meinen Teil werde mind. auf den Release von Fiji warten und auch erst dann entscheiden, wenn ich weiß, welchen Weg ich Monitor-technisch Richtung Post-FullHD nehme


Werde auch Fiji abwarten.
Allerdings werde ich auch dann einen Teufel tun und AMD/NV mehr als 600-700.- EUR pro Karte in den Rachen werfen. Ist imo keine Frage des Geldes sondern des Prinzips. Für stinknormale High-end-Chips im ausgelutschten Prozess bin ich nicht bereit, Marketing-Aufschläge zu zahlen.
In Sachen Monitor bin ich vorderhand gesättigt mit einem WQXGA u. 21:9 Display. U-HD reizt zwar, aber ich sitze die ersten paar Generationen noch aus.


----------



## Performer81 (25. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bei +20mV sagte er. Der Chip ist dann aber trotzdem mager, das macht meine Referenz 290X nämlich auch :/
> Und das bei ner ziemlich niedrigen VID



+20 bei der Lightning müssen nicht in der selben Spannung resultieren wie bei Referenz. Die Stock Spannungen liegen je nach Asic auch immer anders. Das PCS+ 290X Bios hat z.B. auch 25mv niedrigere Stock Spannung als das der 290.
Für 1120 brauch ich hier schon fast +100mv mit dem 290X Bios *seufz*


----------



## ebastler (25. März 2015)

Meine hat eine eher niedrigere Vid. +200mV unter Heaven bleibe ich auf 1.25V


----------



## DARPA (25. März 2015)

Lasst ihr AF über den Treiber oder das Game berechnen? Gibt es da Qualitätsunterschiede?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. März 2015)

@game


----------



## Deimos (25. März 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Lasst ihr AF über den Treiber oder das Game berechnen? Gibt es da Qualitätsunterschiede?


Ich habs jeweils treiberforciert und dort auch die Filterung auf "Hohe Qualität" gesetzt. Letzteres hat einen Einfluss, ersteres nicht afaik.


----------



## Performer81 (25. März 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ich habs jeweils treiberforciert und dort auch die Filterung auf "Hohe Qualität" gesetzt. Letzteres hat einen Einfluss, ersteres nicht afaik.



Wenns ingame die EInstellung für 16AF gibt würde ich die dort nutzen, sonst forcieren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. März 2015)

Ich hab mir gestern Dayz geholt und auch kurz angespielt. 
Nun wird aber der Takt mal voll gehalten und mal schwankt er dann bei 600-700mhz rum und die fps gehen auf 20fps zurück. Wasn das ? 😭
Das hab ich in keinem anderen spiel ausser games wo die Leistung nicht gebraucht wird.

Kollege Seine pcs bleibt konstant auf 1040mhz.

Gibts da eine Lösung?


----------



## bath92 (25. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern Dayz geholt und auch kurz angespielt.
> Nun wird aber der Takt mal voll gehalten und mal schwankt er dann bei 600-700mhz rum und die fps gehen auf 20fps zurück. Wasn das ? 😭
> Das hab ich in keinem anderen spiel ausser games wo die Leistung nicht gebraucht wird.
> 
> ...



Bei DayZ taktet wohl jede Grafikkarte runter, man hängt da aktuell egal mit welcher CPU (fast) immer im CPU Limit.
Liegt wohl daran, dass das Spiel nicht Mehrkern optimiert ist.
Hab übrigens die gleiche Karte mit dem i7 4790k am laufen und die langweilt sich teilweise nur bei dem Spiel. 
Kannst ja versuchen ein paar FPS mittels angepasster config-Datei rauszuholen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. März 2015)

Habt ihr schon den Treiber 15.3 geladen?

Bietet dieser nun VSR für 21:9 Monitore?


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2015)

Ja, und nein, keine neuen Auflösungen


----------



## DerMega (26. März 2015)

Hat von euch wer Erfahrung mit WoT?
Da kann man ja nur FXAA auswählen und kein 6x, 8x, 16x oder was auch immer.
Würde ich schönere Ergebnisse über Treiberzwang mit anderen Modi erreichen? Kenne mich da garnet aus.


----------



## DARPA (26. März 2015)

FXAA ist eine milde Form von AA.
Ich mach es grundsätzlich so, wenn noch Grafikpower übrig ist, die höchste Auflösung per Downsampling zu nutzen (Gedosato oder CCC). Ist dann immer noch Leistung da, dann kommt noch SSAA dazu (RadeonPro oder CCC).




Deimos schrieb:


> Ich habs jeweils treiberforciert und dort auch die  Filterung auf "Hohe Qualität" gesetzt. Letzteres hat einen Einfluss,  ersteres nicht afaik.


Gelesen hab ich sowas auch schonmal. Ist nur die Frage, ob es wirklich einen sichtbaren Unterschied macht. Für meine abgenutzten Augen wahrscheinlich nicht ^^


----------



## DerMega (26. März 2015)

VSR hab ich beio WoT auch shconmla probiert. Kantenglättungstechnisch fand ich das da schwach aber was am schlimmsten war, war die UI. Alles megaklein und schwer lesbar. Skaliert halt nicht mit und kann man dann direkt vergessen.
Dann teste ich mich mal durch die triber forcierten Modi.


----------



## Deimos (26. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Hat von euch wer Erfahrung mit WoT?
> Da kann man ja nur FXAA auswählen und kein 6x, 8x, 16x oder was auch immer.
> Würde ich schönere Ergebnisse über Treiberzwang mit anderen Modi erreichen? Kenne mich da garnet aus.


WoT ist doch DX9 oder?

Da würde ich prinzipiell auf GeDoSaTo zurückgreifen statt VSR/DSR, da ersteres deutlich mehr Einstellungen zulässt (der knackscharfe Lanczos-Filter z.B.). Das HUD-Problem bleibt wohl.

Ansonsten sollten sich bei DX9 mehr oder weniger problemlos SGSSAA-Modi erzwingen lassen; bei DX10/11-Spielen benötigt das Game eine MSAA-Implementierung, die treiberforciert um SGSSAA erweitert werden kann. Die Einstellungen sind auch entsprechend benannt (überschreiben bzw. erweitern o.ä.).



DARPA schrieb:


> Gelesen hab ich sowas auch schonmal. Ist nur die Frage, ob es wirklich einen sichtbaren Unterschied macht. Für meine abgenutzten Augen wahrscheinlich nicht ^^


Vermutlich nur, wenn man explizit darauf achtet. Zumindest seit GCN. 



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bietet dieser nun VSR für 21:9 Monitore?


Nix dergleichen.


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2015)

GeDoSaTo fällt bei mir aus, weil ich damit ziemliche Probleme habe. In Spielen mit GeDoSaTo kann ich mit der Maus aus dem rechten Bildrand rausfahren, und dann auf den zweiten Monitor klicken, was mich aus dem Spiel tabbt. Das klappt zum Beispiel auch in Shootern, wenn ich ne Drehung nach rechts mache.


----------



## Duvar (26. März 2015)

Ich habe endlich nix mehr mit VSR oder Gedosato etc am Hut.
Morgen kommt mein UHD Monitor an, hoffe der hat keine Macken etc 
Hier bestellt auch mal^^ Dell Professional P2415Q, 24" (210-ADYV) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bissl klein aber knackig scharf. Mal sehn ob eine einzige übertaktete 290 reicht, oder ob es demnächst die 390X sein muss


----------



## Deimos (26. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> GeDoSaTo fällt bei mir aus, weil ich damit ziemliche Probleme habe. In Spielen mit GeDoSaTo kann ich mit der Maus aus dem rechten Bildrand rausfahren, und dann auf den zweiten Monitor klicken, was mich aus dem Spiel tabbt. Das klappt zum Beispiel auch in Shootern, wenn ich ne Drehung nach rechts mache.


Weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie sich GeDoSaTo bei Multimonitoring verhält; habe mich seit dem Eyefinity-System davon verabschiedet.
Sobald du ja rausgetabbt bist, funktionierts ja dann nicht mehr, insofern schon ärgerlich. Da war aber nicht zufällig ein Borderless-Window-Mode schuld dran?^^

@Duvar
Gratuliere zum Neukauf!


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich habe endlich nix mehr mit VSR oder Gedosato etc am Hut.
> Morgen kommt mein UHD Monitor an, hoffe der hat keine Macken etc
> Hier bestellt auch mal^^ Dell Professional P2415Q, 24" (210-ADYV) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Bissl klein aber knackig scharf. Mal sehn ob eine einzige übertaktete 290 reicht, oder ob es demnächst die 390X sein muss



Wir freuen uns schon auf deinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## S754 (26. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich habe endlich nix mehr mit VSR oder Gedosato etc am Hut.
> Morgen kommt mein UHD Monitor an, hoffe der hat keine Macken etc
> Hier bestellt auch mal^^ Dell Professional P2415Q, 24" (210-ADYV) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Bissl klein aber knackig scharf. Mal sehn ob eine einzige übertaktete 290 reicht, oder ob es demnächst die 390X sein muss



Viel Spaß damit! Ich will meinen P2415Q nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## Duvar (26. März 2015)

S754 hat den ja schon länger und könnte einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht verfassen Lios Nudin^^


----------



## DerMega (26. März 2015)

Aber 4k auf 24". Will man dann nicht auch was größeres haben?
Würd ich mir ja gerne mal anschauen beim Zocken


----------



## Duvar (26. März 2015)

Joa 27 Zoll wären nicht verkehrt, kostet jedoch 200€ extra.
Falls ich auf was größerem Zocken will, nehme ich halt mein 50 Zoll Sony KDL50W.
Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt auf die Bildqualität, da ja alle reviews davon schwärmen, wie gut das Bild bei diesem UHD IPS Panel ist.
Ich denke mal ich werde nicht enttäuscht werden, endlich weg von Full HD. 60 Hz packt  der auch und der soll bessere Garantieabwicklung haben als die Ultra Sharp Monitore?
Iwie sowas habe ich hier und da gelesen Dell P2715Q review | Digital Trends
Das 27 Zoll Modell ist ja quasi exakt gleich, ausser der Größe halt.
Sollte ich also bei Problemen direkt Dell kontaktieren anstelle den Händler?


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2015)

Von quasi gleich würde ich bei verschiedenen Monitorgrößen nie sprechen, denn das Wichtigste Bauteil, das Panel, ist ein Anderes...


----------



## dan954 (26. März 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sollte ich also bei Problemen direkt Dell kontaktieren anstelle den Händler?


Ja würde ich auf jeden Fall machen, Dell hat einen spitzen Support . Hab schon 2x einen Monitor umtauschen lassen und einmal sogar noch am selben Tag einen neuen bekommen  bei dem anderen wars dann am nächsten Tag.


----------



## Duvar (26. März 2015)

Waren das Ultra Sharp Monitore? Die Pro Monitore sollen anders gehandhabt werden.
Edit: Hattest du auch direkt bei Dell gekauft?


----------



## dan954 (26. März 2015)

Ja waren Ultrasharp. Inwiefern sollen die denn anders gehandhabt werden?


----------



## Duvar (26. März 2015)

Hab das in den reviews gelesen, muss mal suchen, hatte oben noch ne Frage gestellt.


----------



## skyscraper (26. März 2015)

Hey Leute, ist dieses Ergebnis normal und nur duch meine lahme CPU bedingt? AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3450 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P67A-UD4-B3 Oder ist da irgendetwas faul?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern Dayz geholt und auch kurz angespielt.
> Nun wird aber der Takt mal voll gehalten und mal schwankt er dann bei 600-700mhz rum und die fps gehen auf 20fps zurück. Wasn das ? 😭
> Das hab ich in keinem anderen spiel ausser games wo die Leistung nicht gebraucht wird.
> 
> ...


Help pls


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Help pls


Hast du im ccc das powertarget auf 50+ und windowsenergieeinstellung auf Höchstleistung? 

Ist das Netzteil stark genug?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. März 2015)

Nt gut und im AB auf+50....jedes andere game konstant


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nt gut und im AB auf+50....jedes andere game konstant


Im ccc auch auf 50+?


----------



## dan954 (26. März 2015)

Habe heute eine neue PCS+ bekommen, eben eingebaut allerdings kriege ich nach dem Windows-Logo nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm?
Ist die Grafikkarte etwa auch wieder kaputt?


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Habe heute eine neue PCS+ bekommen, eben eingebaut allerdings kriege ich nach dem Windows-Logo nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm?
> Ist die Grafikkarte etwa auch wieder kaputt?


Ist dein mainboardbios aktuell?

Wenn nicht das erst machen.


----------



## dan954 (26. März 2015)

Ja ist aktuell. Kann mit dem Mainboard nichts zu tuen haben, die davor ging auch bis sie Artefakte hatte.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ja ist aktuell. Kann mit dem Mainboard nichts zu tuen haben, die davor ging auch bis sie Artefakte hatte.


Welches NT ist verbaut?


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ja ist aktuell. Kann mit dem Mainboard nichts zu tuen haben, die davor ging auch bis sie Artefakte hatte.



Hatte ich, solange auf meiner 290X Referenz n MSI Referenzbios war (mal testweise draufgepackt). Mit dem Sapphire Tri-X Bios nicht mehr.


----------



## dan954 (26. März 2015)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Welches NT ist verbaut?


TP-450C. Ging aber wie gesagt vorher alles auch, habe jetzt genau die gleiche Karte nochmal.


ebastler schrieb:


> Hatte ich, solange auf meiner 290X Referenz n MSI Referenzbios war (mal testweise draufgepackt). Mit dem Sapphire Tri-X Bios nicht mehr.


BIOS flashen lass ich erstmal sein, nachher ist die doch kaputt und dann gibts Ärger beim reklamieren. Werde die morgen mal in einem andere System testen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. März 2015)

Naja könnte auch das Netzteil sein.


----------



## dan954 (26. März 2015)

Warum sollte das am Netzteil liegen?


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. März 2015)

Generell liegt es am BIOS oder zu wenig Strom.

Ist vielleicht im BIOS die igpu aktiviert?


----------



## dan954 (26. März 2015)

Nein ist sie nicht. Habe jetzt bei Windows die Systemwiederherstellungen genutzt und nun gibt es ein Bild, allerdings krieg ich schon Desktopbetrieb eklige Artefakte.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. März 2015)

POWERCOLOR --- > Da kann ich ein Lied von Singen  !!
Hatte insgesamt 3x R9 290 Turboduo da, letztere ging an Kollegen von Ebastler und läuft echt gut, aber bei mir eben Extrem! Heiß und Laut.

Erstere Artefakte bei Spielen nach 15-30 Minuten, oftmals gar nach wenigen Minuten
und 2-te Powercolor R9 290 lief gerade unterm Valley Benchmark ganze 5-10 Sekunden
Dann kam bei Einschalten KEIN Bild mehr   

Fazit:  Nie wieder Powercolor, Sapphire Karten laufen und laufen und laufen  ----> Auf Anhieb!


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> POWERCOLOR --- > Da kann ich ein Lied von Singen  !!
> Hatte insgesamt 3x R9 290 Turboduo da, letztere ging an Kollegen von Ebastler und läuft echt gut, aber bei mir eben Extrem! Heiß und Laut.
> 
> Erstere Artefakte bei Spielen nach 15-30 Minuten, oftmals gar nach wenigen Minuten
> ...



Naja, ein Freund durfte auch 2 Vapors einschicken ehe er ne Laufende erwischt hat...


----------



## Duvar (27. März 2015)

Was zum Teufel geht denn mit AMD ab???

AMD R9 290X As Fast As Titan X in DX12 Enabled 3DMark - 33% Faster Than GTX 980


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. März 2015)

Sind nur Benchmarks, aber da sieht man was DX11 für Potential verschenkt hat. Die Leittragenden sind leider wird.


----------



## Duvar (27. März 2015)

Vllt reicht meine 290 oced @ UHD mit DX 12 demnächst noch ne Weile


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. März 2015)

Einfach alles abstellen was Leistung frisst und 4K kann für dich kommen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. März 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Einfach alles abstellen was Leistung frisst und 4K kann für dich kommen.l



Was sind die Leistungsfresser?


----------



## Duvar (27. März 2015)

zB BF4, einfach abstellen und zurück auf den Desktop vllt XD


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was sind die Leistungsfresser?


Einfach mit tiefen Settings spielen in Low und Middle.


Duvar schrieb:


> zB BF4, einfach abstellen und zurück auf den Desktop vllt XD


Ne weitere Option


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. März 2015)

Die R9-290X kann DX12 ?!? O.o


----------



## DerMega (27. März 2015)

Ja das ist schon lange bekannt. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche kann sogar noch die 280 DX12!?!?! Bin ich mir aber nciht sicher.


----------



## ebastler (27. März 2015)

Nicht mit vollem Featureset halt, das kann erst die neue Gen, afaik


----------



## dynastes (27. März 2015)

Die aktuellen Builds von DX12 sind (meines Wissens) noch immer auf dem Grafikfeature-Level von DX11.1, MS hat die Schnittstelle noch immer nicht fertig (nicht umsonst wird auch Win10 sie erst nach Release erhalten, wenn man sich an den Plan hält). Davon abgesehen wird GCN aber als "Tier 3-fähig" gehandelt, es ist gut denkbar, dass aktuelle Radeons im Endeffekt voll DX12-fähig sein werden.


----------



## criss vaughn (27. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Help pls



Versuch mal mit nachfolgenden Einstellungen zu spielen, die Schatten auf "High" / "Very High" .. vll hilft's^^



> *Shadows = Disabled or High / Very High (on normal they are calculated by the cpu)*
> *.Exe start parameters as - CPUCount, maxmem, winxp*
> *.Exe startup parameter - malloc = tbb4malloc_bi*


----------



## DARPA (27. März 2015)

Zu DayZ, falls noch nicht geschehen unbedingt die Config bearbeiten:


*GPU_MaxFramesAhead=1;* 
*GPU_DetectedFramesAhead=1* 

Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen, dass das aktuelle Build sehr mies läuft.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Zu DayZ, falls noch nicht geschehen unbedingt die Config bearbeiten:
> 
> 
> *GPU_MaxFramesAhead=1;*
> ...



Danke
Im game < drücken und dann das einfach eingeben?


----------



## DARPA (27. März 2015)

Nee, im Dokumente Ordner -> Dayz -> Dayz.cfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Help pls


DayZ hat eine abnormal miese CPU-Optimierung.  Da ist man echt am heulen. Vor allem in Städten.


----------



## dsdenni (27. März 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> DayZ hat eine abnormal miese CPU-Optimierung.  Da ist man echt am heulen. Vor allem in Städten.


DX9  einfach waaaay to much für DX9 
Hoffentlich hauen se da DX12 oder wenigstens 11.2 rein..


----------



## Duvar (27. März 2015)

Neuer Monitor ist da, Tomb Raider mit meinen alten Settings. min 20 FPS avg 25 und max 30^^


----------



## DerMega (27. März 2015)

ouchn. Dann mal viel Spass beim optimieren ^^ 
Aber Bild iss geil oder?


----------



## Duvar (27. März 2015)

Nee ich merk kaum nen Unterschied zu meinem alten Full HD 
Weiß sieht bissl gräulich aus @ Standard, muss mal schauen wie ich alles perfekt einstelle.
Edit: Wegen der "besonderen" Garantie http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1473.html#post7277259
Hier mal unter Warranty lesen Dell P2715Q review | Digital Trends


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Nee, im Dokumente Ordner -> Dayz -> Dayz.cfg


Supi hat beholfen...Die 15min  die ich getestet haben liefen sehr gut.60+fps. Bei konstantem Takt. Ok kann mal 5mhz fallen Aber das merkt man nicht [emoji106]


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. März 2015)

Kann man mit den roten Karten adaptives V-Sync nutzen?


----------



## CSOger (28. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann man mit den roten Karten adaptives V-Sync nutzen?



Mit RadeonPro.
Nennt sich Dynamic V-sync Control (DVC)

Dynamic V-sync Control | RadeonPro - AMD Radeonâ„¢ Unleashed

The Tweaks tab | RadeonPro User's Guide


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. März 2015)

CSOger schrieb:


> Mit RadeonPro.
> Nennt sich Dynamic V-sync Control (DVC)
> 
> Dynamic V-sync Control | RadeonPro - AMD Radeonâ„¢ Unleashed
> ...



Das ist das beste was man (ohne G- und FreeSync) gegen tearing tun kann?


----------



## Duvar (28. März 2015)

Ist es normal, dass man keine VSR Option im CCC mehr hat, wenn man einen UHD Monitor nutzt?


----------



## ebastler (28. März 2015)

Von was willst du denn runtersampeln, wenn es im Treiber nicht mehr als 3200*irgendwas gibt?^^


----------



## skulldragon24 (28. März 2015)

Moin liebe PCGH Gemeinde,

ich habe eine Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X, mit der ich auch im 3D Betrieb voll und ganz zufrieden bin. Nur habe ich ein Problem im 2D Btreib, bzw besser gesagt nur wenn ich auf meinen Desktop bin. Egal was ich da mache, habe ich horizontale (wie ich vermute Sync-) Fehler, die aber weder Windows An- / Abmeldefenster zu sehen sind, noch im 3D Betrieb. Die Karte ist von mir nicht übertacktet.
Mit dem aktuellen Beta Treiber ist es am schlimmsten, beim Omega Treiber tritt es nur manchmal und sehr sporadisch auf. Vorallem, wenn ich meine Maus über die 2 Bildschirme (Acer S242HL) bewege. Der Hauptmonitor ist über HDMI angebunden und der 2. über DVI. Kabel habe ich schonmal gegen getestet, aber da es auf beiden, egal mit welchem Kabel auftritt, ist das schon sehr nervig.

Meine Vermutung ist der Treiber, bzw eine Treibereinstellung schuld, weil es wie gesagt, nur auf meinem Desktop auftritt. (Fehler treten auch mit dem Windows Standard-Treiber auf)

Ich hoffe mal, dass es jetzt nicht falsch war das hier zu posten, ansonsten kann ich auch einen eigenen Thread erstellen.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2015)

Gestern abend mal 3 Blackscreens beim Game: Thief mit der R9 290 Tri-X New Edition erhalten bei Stock Spannung und +13mV welches von Haus eingestellt war.
GPU lief aber mit OC mit 1100 Mhz 
Der 4-te Blackscreen diese Woche, die ersten 3 Wochen lief die Grafikarte tadellos durch.
Bild wurde einfach schwarz, Teilweise lief der Game-Sound weiter und den Taskmanager konnte ich dennoch öffnen.
2 mal lief gar KEIN Sound weiter, aber konnte das Game dennoch mit Taskmanager nach 3 bis 4 Minuten beenden.
Gehäuselüfter ist aber am Boden abgesackt, nur weiss ich nicht wann dies passiert ist

Teste dies Heute noch mal besser aus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2015)

skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Moin liebe PCGH Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe eine Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X, mit der ich auch im 3D Betrieb voll und ganz zufrieden bin. Nur habe ich ein Problem im 2D Btreib, bzw besser gesagt nur wenn ich auf meinen Desktop bin. Egal was ich da mache, habe ich horizontale (wie ich vermute Sync-) Fehler, die aber weder Windows An- / Abmeldefenster zu sehen sind, noch im 3D Betrieb. Die Karte ist von mir nicht übertacktet.
> Mit dem aktuellen Beta Treiber ist es am schlimmsten, beim Omega Treiber tritt es nur manchmal und sehr sporadisch auf. Vorallem, wenn ich meine Maus über die 2 Bildschirme (Acer S242HL) bewege. Der Hauptmonitor ist über HDMI angebunden und der 2. über DVI. Kabel habe ich schonmal gegen getestet, aber da es auf beiden, egal mit welchem Kabel auftritt, ist das schon sehr nervig.
> ...


Stelle mal den speichertakt testweise 50mhz runter......


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2015)

SeitenLüfter 120mm (bei kleinen Luftschlitzen)
für Sapphire New Edition  REINBLASEND montieren, oder doch nicht ?
Muss mit "Frischluft" versorgt werden!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> SeitenLüfter 120mm (bei kleinen Luftschlitzen)
> für Sapphire New Edition  REINBLASEND montieren, oder doch nicht ?
> Muss mit "Frischluft" versorgt werden!


Neues GH [emoji16]


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2015)

NICHT schon wieder!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2015)

Klar....warte such e dir ein gutes günstiges raus


Hier

Thermaltake Versa H35 mit Sichtfenster - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## skulldragon24 (28. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Stelle mal den speichertakt testweise 50mhz runter......



Dann würde es ja im 3D Betrieb am schlimmsten sein und es hört signifikant auf, wenn ich den Treiber wechsle. 
Aber ja ich werde das mal testen.

Edit: Es trat beim ersten mal auch erst nach einem Treiberupdate auf.


----------



## ebastler (28. März 2015)

Nein, das Problem mit zu hohem Speichertakt hast du vor allem im Idle. Da springt der RAM Takt teilweise hoch, aber die Spannung bleibt unten, da die Karte ja noch im Idle ist.
Da kommen dann Bildfehler.

Ich würde auch 50-100MHz RAM Takt wegmachen, oder +25mV draufgeben. Eher ersteres, zum Testen.


----------



## DARPA (28. März 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Supi hat beholfen...Die 15min  die ich getestet haben liefen sehr gut.60+fps. Bei konstantem Takt. Ok kann mal 5mhz fallen Aber das merkt man nicht [emoji106]



Sauber! Aber durchgängig 60 FPS, warst wohl nur im Wald unterwegs?! 



ATIR290 schrieb:


> NICHT schon wieder!


NEIN, immer noch 
Aber haste einfach mal die Spannung erhöht gegen die Blackies?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (28. März 2015)

Seitdem ich den neuen 15.3-Treiber drauf hatte, waren meine UC- und OC-Settings nicht mehr stabil. Ich bin momentan wieder beim 14.12.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2015)

Habe sonst schon eher hohe Spannung drauf
Plus 0,13 mV von Haus aus (Sapphire Bios)


----------



## DARPA (28. März 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Habe sonst schon eher hohe Spannung drauf
> Plus 0,13 mV von Haus aus (Sapphire Bios)



Das ist doch nichts. Ausserdem ist immer noch die Realspannung entscheidend.
Du hast doch sicher vor einer Woche den neuen Treiber installiert? 

Denn genau darauf



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Seitdem ich den neuen 15.3-Treiber drauf hatte, waren meine UC- und OC-Settings nicht mehr stabil. Ich bin momentan wieder beim 14.12.



wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## Roundy (28. März 2015)

schau mal wie viel spannung real anliegt, also 1, iwas V... darauf kommts an, nicht wie viel du + eingestellt hast, weil die + werden zu deinem wert ja dazu addiert.
ist genau so wie wenn ich sag ich hab (okay doofes bsp) 50€ und du sagst ich hab 100€ mhmm aber wir haben gestern beide 20€ geschenkt bekommen...
Nur ist mein ausgangswert halt 30€ gewesen und deiner 80€ und auf diesen wert kommts jetzt an oder auf den endwert aber nciht auf den der addiert wird.
Gruß


----------



## Euda (28. März 2015)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Seitdem ich den neuen 15.3-Treiber drauf hatte, waren meine UC- und OC-Settings nicht mehr stabil. Ich bin momentan wieder beim 14.12.



Dann waren sie vorher auch nicht stabil


----------



## Roundy (28. März 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Dann waren sie vorher auch nicht stabil



nicht zwingend, ab und an gehen die treiber anders mit den spannungen um, bestes bsp hierfür war der 14.4 vs 14.7..
Gruß


----------



## Dr. med iziner (28. März 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Dann waren sie vorher auch nicht stabil


Vorher liefen sie wochenlang stabil!


----------



## ebastler (28. März 2015)

Also meine Settings waren mit 14.12 stabil, und sind es mit 15.3 noch immer.


----------



## Roundy (28. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also meine Settings waren mit 14.12 stabil, und sind es mit 15.3 noch immer.


Vermutlich bist du nicht ganz so scharf an der kante gefahren. 
Und er hats halt bis auf letzte mV ausgemessen 
Gruß


----------



## ebastler (29. März 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Vermutlich bist du nicht ganz so scharf an der kante gefahren.
> Und er hats halt bis auf letzte mV ausgemessen
> Gruß



+13mV waren in BF4 instabil, die nächsthöhere mögliche Stufe waren +19mV, und das ist 100% stabil mit jedem Treiber


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. März 2015)

Sind das aktuell die einzigen Free-Sync Monitore oder mache ich was falsch? 
LCD-Monitore mit 120Hz+ / Gaming / 3D / 4K: AMD FreeSync (Adaptive-Sync) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## S754 (29. März 2015)

Du machst nix falsch, das sind tatsächlich alle Freesync Monitore


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Immerhin mehr als drei.


----------



## dan954 (29. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt ein wenig mit meiner Austauschgraka experimentiert und bin zu einem doch etwas seltsamen Ergebnis bekommen. 
Habe sie mit der 7970 meines Bruders für 2 Tage getauscht, bei ihm war sie an 2x 1080p Monitoren per HDMI und DVI angeschlossen und bis auf einen Blackscreen gab es keine Probleme.
Ich hatte die 7970 bei mir einmal an 1440p per DP-mDP und 1080p per DVI angeschlossen, auch hier alles in Ordnung.

Nun aber das Problem, egal in welchem Pc die 290 erzeugt an meinem 1440p Monitor im Desktopbetrieb Artefakte egal ob per mDP-DP oder HDMI angeschlossen.
Schon ziemlich komisch, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## sycron17 (30. März 2015)

Hallo leute...ich hab mir die MSI R9 290X Gaming geholt

Laut zahlreiche tests kommt die auf maximal 73-75℃ deshalb habe ich die der Vapor-X beforzugt

Jedoch meine ist nur bei BF4 um die 75grad

Bei Hardline zum beispiel ist die immer um die 79-81grad bei ca 60-66%lüfter..

Dazu bei hardline anstatt sand zu sehen war es wie blinkenden sand so als wären artefakte..habe ich etwa ne nicht komplett funktionelle bekommen?

Sie war auch ca.50 taler günstiger deshalb auch die geholt und auch wie gesagt die tests haben mich überzeugt


----------



## Definder (30. März 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Hallo leute...ich hab mir die MSI R9 290X Gaming geholt
> 
> Laut zahlreiche tests kommt die auf maximal 73-75℃ deshalb habe ich die der Vapor-X beforzugt
> 
> ...



Also in allen Test's die ich gesehen habe, war die MSI lauter und wärmer. Wie sieht denn die Belüftung deines Gehäuses aus, dass ist nämlich der größte Einflussfaktor bei höheren Temperaturen. Tomshardware und CB haben da mal schön aufgezeigt, wie die Gehäusewahl unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bei den Kühlern bringt. Die Vapor-X braucht kaum Airflow, die Msi und die Asus dafür schon.


----------



## sycron17 (30. März 2015)

Hmm also habe eigentlich guten airflow..
Hab sie jetzt als defekt angegeben und möchte es retournieren..habe zuvor die vapor x ja reserviert..dann werde ich die holen da ja 2 tage sie habe..deshakb gleich beide reserviert..wenn eine nicjt gut ist dann kommt die andere rein


----------



## Schmenki (30. März 2015)

Ein anderer Grund für höhere Temperaturen kann natürlich auch die Umgebungstemperaturen sein.
Wenn z.B. Tests mit 18° Umgebungstemperatur durchgeführt worden sind und bei einem selber liegt die Raumtemp bei 23° liegt natürlich auch die Temperatur der Karte wesentlich höher.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## DerMega (30. März 2015)

Ich hab mit meiner 290 PCS+ bei 25% Lüfter 81°. Die MSI hat kein tolles Lüfterdesign, was das angeht.

In der neuen WoT Version (9.7 aufm Testserver) wird jetzt das HUD skaliert, daher kann man mal gut VSR nutzen. Das sieht echt geil aus bei flüssigen 50FPS!
Vorher war das HUD echt fitzelig.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. März 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Hallo leute...ich hab mir die MSI R9 290X Gaming geholt
> 
> Laut zahlreiche tests kommt die auf maximal 73-75℃ deshalb habe ich die der Vapor-X beforzugt
> 
> ...



du solltest das Ding ordentlich undervolten 

und durch das Kühlerwerden (undervolten) wird sie nochmals kühler

klingt paradox, is aber so


----------



## sycron17 (30. März 2015)

Ja hab schon mal die +16mV weggenohmen da automatisch bei der karte eingestellt sind..für so eine kleinigkeit am mehr Mhz braucht sie nicht mehr als das was sie hat..danke werde ich heute ausprobieren..dachte das wenn ich weiter runter gehe das die abschmiert


----------



## DerMega (30. März 2015)

das musst du testen, wie weit du gehen kannst. Geh so weit runter, bis du in Windows Artefakte bekommst. Dann wieder eine Stufe hoch und dann mal im Heaven testen.


----------



## sycron17 (30. März 2015)

Wie empfielt ihr im heaven vorzugehen

Reichen da 15 min zum mal antesten und dann mal halbe stunde?


----------



## jkox11 (30. März 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Wie empfielt ihr im heaven vorzugehen
> 
> Reichen da 15 min zum mal antesten und dann mal halbe stunde?



Wenn du zu niedrig bist, sieht man schon eventuell sehr früh, dass Artefakte im Heaven auftreten. Generell würd ich den Test aber schon eine halbe Stunde laufen lassen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. März 2015)

gibts eig mittlerweile mal die Möglichkeit sich sein eigenes Bios zu basteln ?


----------



## sycron17 (30. März 2015)

Dann habe ich alles gut ausgeführt


----------



## skyscraper (30. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> In der neuen WoT Version (9.7 aufm Testserver) wird jetzt das HUD skaliert, daher kann man mal gut VSR nutzen. Das sieht echt geil aus bei flüssigen 50FPS!
> Vorher war das HUD echt fitzelig.



Wow, das ist ja cool! Danke für die tolle Info!


----------



## DerMega (30. März 2015)

Kein Ding. Noch ist das Hud durchdie Skalierung etwas zu groß geraten aber das ist nicht so schlimm finde ich. Die testen das ja auch noch, steht explizit bei der Option dabei. Aber so ist es jetzt definitiv spielbar.


----------



## skyscraper (30. März 2015)

Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren. Danke.


----------



## Roundy (30. März 2015)

@DerMega was hastn du für ne karte 
Meine Pcs muss icj deutlich weiter aufdrehen damit sie bei ~80°C bleibt.
Was fürn takt hast du anliegen? 
Meine läuft in nem DS 3 und 6 Lüftern luft bekommt sie also genug...
Takt ist 1100/1300@+0mV
Gruß


----------



## Definder (30. März 2015)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ein anderer Grund für höhere Temperaturen kann natürlich auch die Umgebungstemperaturen sein.
> Wenn z.B. Tests mit 18° Umgebungstemperatur durchgeführt worden sind und bei einem selber liegt die Raumtemp bei 23° liegt natürlich auch die Temperatur der Karte wesentlich höher.
> 
> lg,
> Schmenki



Naja, ich hab die Vapor-X mit der Standardspannung +25 mv bei 1100 Mhz und ~25 Grad Raumtemperatur auch nur auf 74-75 Grad (nach langer Aufheizphase) und 41 % Lüfter bekommen! Also ja, die Raumtemperatur macht etwas aus aber die MSI Temperaturen sind eigentlich im Rahmen dessen, was ich gelesen hatte (genauer: in einigen Tests gelesen habe, da war eine größere Varianz drinnen daher habe ich nicht zur MSI gegriffen, die war zunächst meine erste Wahl).


----------



## DerMega (30. März 2015)

@Roundy: Ne PowerColor R9 290 PCS+. Steht auch in meiner Sig aber die siehst du in Tapatalk ja nicht.
die 81° hab ich bei Standardtakt 1100/1350 und auch bei 1100/1375 @+0V Nimmt sich dabei aber schon so 1,225V oO


----------



## ebastler (30. März 2015)

1.225V o.O
Das erreiche ich mit +150mV


----------



## Performer81 (30. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> @Roundy: Ne PowerColor R9 290 PCS+. Steht auch in meiner Sig aber die siehst du in Tapatalk ja nicht.
> die 81° hab ich bei Standardtakt 1100/1350 und auch bei 1100/1375 @+0V Nimmt sich dabei aber schon so 1,225V oO



Aber doch nicht mit default Lüftersteuerung, oder? Das mit den 1,225 kommt hin, ist hier genauso.


----------



## DerMega (30. März 2015)

ja ich weiss auch net, was da Phase iss :-/
Asic iss 73%

Nene, iss ne angepasste Kurve.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Performer81 (30. März 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> ja ich weiss auch net, was da Phase iss :-/
> Asic iss 73%
> 
> Nene, iss ne angepasste Kurve.
> ...



Lol, kein Wunder, deine Spawas glühen da aber bestimmt.


----------



## DerMega (30. März 2015)

Hatten wir ein paar Seiten vorher schonmal. Liegen noch bei 90°.
Für den Sommer werde ich wohl eine andere Lüfterkurve fahren. So ist mir die LAutstärke aber lieber.


----------



## sycron17 (30. März 2015)

Hallo leute jetzt bekomme ich wesentlich bessere temps..hab den Vcore bei -81mV ist ca 1.08Volt und zwischen 75-77grad


----------



## Roundy (31. März 2015)

Also da hast ne echt krasse karte erwischt, kann dir nacher mal messen wo meine mit 25% luffi landet 
Gruß


----------



## sycron17 (31. März 2015)

also inzwischen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner MSI...nach UV hab ich bei Hardline(ist derjenige der am meisten meine graka geheiz hatte) um die 75Grad bei ca 60-65% lüfter...ja man hört es aus dem gehäuse..aber beim zocken sei es nicht so laut oder mit Kopfhörer höre ich sie nicht...gibt alt immer pro und contra...leerlauf unhörbar dafür Last hört man sie..und die anderen Last nicht so hörbar aber Leerlauf merkt man das sie da ist...

und 80 grad erreichen alle spätestens nach dem OC xD


----------



## DARPA (31. März 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> und 80 grad erreichen alle spätestens nach dem OC xD



Da wette ich dagegen :p


----------



## ebastler (31. März 2015)

Ich sag es immer wieder, es geht nichts über einen Morpheus 
300rpm im Idle, 800-900rpm und 65-69° in Heaven <3


----------



## sycron17 (31. März 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Da wette ich dagegen :p




achja?

egal ob vapor-X oder PCS+ wenn du taktest (mal bis ans limit wie praktisch alle machen) entweder verzichtest auf quiet und haust die Lüfter hoch damit sie unter 80 bleibt oder behältst quiet dafür ists hot


----------



## DARPA (31. März 2015)

Hatte bereits die PCS, bei der waren es max. 72 °C. Aktuell ne Vapor, die geht bis auf 75. Beide mit runtergeschraubten Lüfterkurven.
Und das ist auch normal für diese Modelle. Ist halt kein Vergleich zur MSI oder Asus, die werden wärmer.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2015)

So siehts aus😁👍


----------



## ebastler (1. April 2015)

Hab ich euch das schonmal gezeigt? 

Karten die ich keinesfalls kaufen würde:
[x] Powercolor TurboDuo ^^

Diese VRAM-"Kühler" - omg.
Der VRM1 Kühler ist okay (aber das Wärmeleitpad so *******, dass die VRMs dennoch fast abbrennen),der VRM2 Kühler ist super.
Die WLP am Chip ist allerunterste Schublade, vergleichbar mit dem Schmodder, den Intel in die CPUs schmiert^^


----------



## DerMega (1. April 2015)

Wenn ich auf meine PCS+ mit "nicht"-Referenzboard nen Morphi schnalle, wie bekomme ich dann die VRMs am besten gekühlt? Ich bekomme den Morpheus Gedanken nciht aus dem Kopf, bin aber total unzufrieden damit, dass ich nicht auch die VRMs schön kühlen kann.


----------



## ebastler (1. April 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf meine PCS+ mit "nicht"-Referenzboard nen Morphi schnalle, wie bekomme ich dann die VRMs am besten gekühlt? Ich bekomme den Morpheus Gedanken nciht aus dem Kopf, bin aber total unzufrieden damit, dass ich nicht auch die VRMs schön kühlen kann.



Warum nicht einfach den Moprheus-Kühler drauf?
So weit ich weiß, hat die neue PCS+ noch den selben Lochabstand für den VRM1 Kühler, und die VRMs alle schön in einer Reihe -> Morpheus sollte passen.
Hast n Foto vom PCB?


----------



## DerMega (1. April 2015)

Nein hab ich leider nicht. Einige Seiten zurück in diesem Thread wurde mir gesagt, dass ich den Morphi zwar nutzen kann aber den VRM-Kühler nicht. :-/


----------



## ebastler (1. April 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Nein hab ich leider nicht. Einige Seiten zurück in diesem Thread wurde mir gesagt, dass ich den Morphi zwar nutzen kann aber den VRM-Kühler nicht. :-/



Hm, dann bin ich vielleicht falsch informiert... Ich war immer der Meinung, der passe auch auf die neue Tri-X und die neue PCS+.
Der originale VRM1 Kühler reicht nicht mit dem Morpheus? Mit guten Phobya XT Pads, versteht sich...
Ich schätze, Powercolor wird da den selben Müll druntergemacht haben wie bei der TurboDuo - da kühlt Nutella garantiert besser.


----------



## DerMega (1. April 2015)

Muss ich mir nochmal anschauen, wie das genau aufgebaut ist. Ich hab im Moment halt wenig Lust den Kühler zu demontieren, nur um mal rein zu schaun. Wird mir aber wohl nichts anderes über bleiben.
Am besten gleich den Morpheus bestellen und testen obs passt und wenn nicht, dann halt zurück damit.


----------



## Delight (1. April 2015)

Hi,
wuerde gerne von meiner GTX770 weg auf eine 290 PCS+. Mir fehlen mit meinen Settings 10-15 Frames im Mittel bei FullHD. Spiele die BF Reihe, FC3+4, Crysis 3, AC und pcars. Dadurch dass ich nicht unter 80 kommen moechte ( Dell P2414 oced auf 80hz) habe ich mir die PCS+ ins Auge gefasst. Die MSI 770gtx wird man ja noch gut los fuer 170-180 EUR.

Kann ich bei der o.g. Karte auf 15fps mehr kommen? Und des weiteren plane ich den Kauf des Fractal Arc mini R2. Passt da die Pcs+ rein?

Danke Euch!
Gruss


----------



## Icedaft (1. April 2015)

Gaming-Performance - Powercolor R9 290X PCS+ im Test: Dicker, leiser und kühler?


----------



## Delight (1. April 2015)

ich meine die non-x


----------



## Definder (1. April 2015)

Delight schrieb:


> Hi,
> wuerde gerne von meiner GTX770 weg auf eine 290 PCS+. Mir fehlen mit meinen Settings 10-15 Frames im Mittel bei FullHD. Spiele die BF Reihe, FC3+4, Crysis 3, AC und pcars. Dadurch dass ich nicht unter 80 kommen moechte ( Dell P2414 oced auf 80hz) habe ich mir die PCS+ ins Auge gefasst. Die MSI 770gtx wird man ja noch gut los fuer 170-180 EUR.
> 
> Kann ich bei der o.g. Karte auf 15fps mehr kommen? Und des weiteren plane ich den Kauf des Fractal Arc mini R2. Passt da die Pcs+ rein?
> ...



Ich bin von einer R9 280x @ 1130 auf eine 290 Vapor-X  @1100 gewechselt und zwar aus ähnlichen Gründen: ich benötigte 20-30 % mehr Performance für Bf4/DAI und bei mir hat es sich bezahlt gemacht. Außerdem ist die Vapor-X auch leiser, kann mich also nicht beschweren. 
Bei dir sieht es aber leider ein wenig anders aus: in den Nvidia-optimierten Spielen schrumpft der Abstand zwischen der 290 und der 770 dann manchmal doch deutlich zusammen. Also, es ist nicht garantiert, dass du die 20+% mehr Leistung erhälst aber im Schnitt sollte das hinkommen.


----------



## sycron17 (1. April 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hatte bereits die PCS, bei der waren es max. 72 °C. Aktuell ne Vapor, die geht bis auf 75. Beide mit runtergeschraubten Lüfterkurven.
> Und das ist auch normal für diese Modelle. Ist halt kein Vergleich zur MSI oder Asus, die werden wärmer.


Jeps hab auch da eine R9 290 Tri-X aber sry wenn alles andere in meinem gehäuse auf silent ist..dann möchte ich im idle nicht rattern von der Tri-X hören..dazu OCen lässt sie sich kaum -.-

Dafür ist die MSI praktisch unhörbar im unteren bereich..beim oberen höre ich sie auch nicht da entweder die speakers ballern oder mein Headset..und wenn ich oc will dann kommt sowieso eventuel der Morpheus drauf


----------



## Roundy (1. April 2015)

also die OC-barkeit hängt nicht (oder maximal im einstelligen % bereich weil phasenlayout am limit) vom kühler und boarddesign ab, sondern vom chip und da kannst mit ner sapphire genauso glück haben, wie mit ner msi, der unterschied, bei der sapphire brauchst unter umständen nichmal nen neuen lüfter, bei der msi (außer der lightning, aber das biest gehört unter wasser) jedoch schon..
Gruß


----------



## ATIR290 (1. April 2015)

Ja, Rattern, Klackern  tud sie schon die liebe Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X " New Edition"  unter Idle    
Mit AfterBurner dann aber fix mit 15% Lüfter laufen lassen und dann sollte Ruhe sein
Ist bei meiner Karte (New Edit.) eben auch der Falll!


----------



## KTBFFH (1. April 2015)

Hallo!

Sorry für Repost, denn ich habe schon ein eigenes Thema im Forum erstellt. Aber ich denke speziell in "AMD R9-290/290X Laber Thread" bin ich gut aufgehoben  .

Ich habe ein paar 290(X) zur Auswahl:

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB https://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-x...-a1067162.html
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC [New Edition], 4GB Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC [New Edition], 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11226-16-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, 4GB Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-10-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+, 4GB PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290X 4GBD5-PPDH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welche von denen ist besser (Leistung, Stromverbrauch, Lautheit etc.)? Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich ein bisschen durcheinander, da es so viele Varianten (X / non-X; Vapor-X / Tri-X; "old edition" / "New Edition) gibt? 
Oder gibt es eine bessere Variate in der r9 290X - Reihe?

Danke!

Gruß,

KTBFFH


----------



## Duvar (1. April 2015)

Das Rattern der TriX lässt sich ganz einfach lösen, hatte dazu mal einen Link gepostet.
Hier für euch nochmal^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EomL1oysVXs

Hab mir übrigens die Samson Media One 5A bestellt, hat die zufällig jemand?
Die sollten morgen ankommen.


----------



## DARPA (1. April 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab mir übrigens die Samson Media One 5A bestellt, hat die zufällig jemand?
> Die sollten morgen ankommen.



Ahh, über die Boxen hab ich mich diese Woche erst informiert. Da man viel gutes liest sind die in meiner engeren Auswahl für eine neue Anschaffung.
Würde mich über dein Feedback freuen. 


@ *KTBFFH*:
Die Vapor-X ist das beste Modell was Lautstärke und Temperaturen betrifft. 
Grundsätzlich gibt es jedes Modell als 290 und 290X, wobei der Leistungsunterschied ca. 5% beträgt. Ob das den Aufpreis wert ist, musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Duvar (1. April 2015)

Jo, bei dem Preis brauch man halt keine Wunder erwarten. Mein Problem ist, dass ich die auch an meinem Fernseher hängen will + gleichzeitig an den Rechner. Hab mir extra längere Kabel besorgt.
Da dies aber Nahfeldmonitore sind und die bei mir nicht auf dem Schreibtisch stehen werden, sondern beim TV, werde ich wohl Einbußen in Kauf nehmen müssen, da die halt bissl weiter weg stehen und bei Nahfeldmonitoren ist es halt wichtig, wie der Name schon andeutet, dass die relativ nah vor einem stehen.
Wollte mich nur vergewissern, ob ich meinen Sony KDL 50W705B TV mit einem 3,5mm Stereo Klinkenkabel, mit den Samsons verbinden kann (über deren AUX Anschluss)?
Laut Moderator Herboy schon, hatte ihn nämlich gefragt, aber falls einer die Teile hat, könnte derjenige mir ja vllt die Frage beantworten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. April 2015)

@Duvar weshalb hast du dir nicht gebrauchte Yamaha Kompaktlautsprecher geholt? Für 150€ +Receiver bekommst du was anständiges. Die Samson sind für den Schreibtisch und Beginner Monitoring eine gute Wahl, aber am Fernseher? Wie gross ist denn der Raum eigentlich? 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Duvar (2. April 2015)

Geschätzte 20-25 Quadratmeter.
Boxen werden so ca 3m vor mir sein.
Wollte halt was günstiges und P/L technisch gutes mit einem max Budget von 100€, muss also nix besonderes sein.
Hab vor 1 Woche schon nen neuen UHD Monitor gekauft, wollte jetzt nicht übertreiben, nachher zickt die Freundin^^


----------



## Skamander (2. April 2015)

N'abend Leute,

eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte bis zum erscheinen der 300er Serie von AMD warten, aber da meine alte Karte nun den Geist aufgegeben hat benötige ich Ersatz.

Schwanke nun zwischen der VTX3D 290 für 250, der PowerColor PCS+ 290 für 300 und der Vapor X 290 für 330. Da ich die Karte mit erscheinen der 390(X) eh wieder verscherbel könnte ich mit der Lautstärke der VTX3D leben. Zumal man die wohl recht leise bekommt wenn man sie undervoltet und mit dem Takt von 975 auf 950 runtergeht.

Zückt eure Glaskugeln - was denkt ihr, welche 290 könnte man mit dem geringsten Verlust wieder abstoßen?


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2015)

Ich würde auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen oder eine R9 280 als Übergangskarte nehmen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2015)

Mit der Tri-X & PCS+ wird man wohl am meisten gut machen. Da die Kühler passen und der Preis auch. Aber trotzdem sind die R9 290(X) nichts mehr wert. hatte eigentlich auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, meine Karte zu verkaufen. Aber bei dem aktuellen Kurs treibt es einen Tränen in die Augen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. April 2015)

Weshalb nicht eine gebrauchte HD7xxx nehmen?  (100€ für eine HD7950 in der Bucht. Leistungsgleich wie eine R9 280).

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Amon (2. April 2015)

Dann zeige mir mal eine HD7x in der Bucht für 100 Tacken. Die verlangen da Mondpreise ab 150 aufwärts.


----------



## Skamander (2. April 2015)

Über einen Gebrauchtkauf hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber wie Amon schon sagt sind die Preise leider nicht die besten. Bin mittlerweile ernsthaft am überlegen mir eine passiv Gekühlte 7750 für 60€ zu holen, in der Hoffnung die wieder für 40€ rum abstoßen zu können. ;/


----------



## Duvar (2. April 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ahh, über die Boxen hab ich mich diese Woche erst informiert. Da man viel gutes liest sind die in meiner engeren Auswahl für eine neue Anschaffung.
> Würde mich über dein Feedback freuen.



Hab die nun ein wenig getestet. Der Bass fehlt halt, aber ansonsten hört sich alles super an und bei dem Preis macht man nix falsch, mit persönlich fehlt aber halt ordentlicher Bass.
Da ich keine Peilung hab bzgl Sound, kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen, außer das es sich halt super anhört und der Bass fehlt. Ist auch sehr laut wenn man bissl aufdreht, mehr als 50% habe ich noch nicht aufgedreht, weil es too much ist.
Klanglich war alles noch sauber, trotz erhöhter Lautstärke. Mein Unterfangen mit PC + gleichzeitigem TV Anschluss hat nicht so hingehauen wie ich wollte.
Im Moment ist nur der Rechner verbunden, hatte zwar TV Sound über dem AUX Anschluss, konnte dies jedoch nicht am PC abstellen und steuern, der TV Sound läuft halt permanent durch und mischt sich mit dem PC Sound.
Ferner konnte ich keine Soundeinstellungen am TV vornehmen, wenn die Boxen angeschlossen sind und wenn ich die Lautstärke ändere am TV, werden die Boxen als Kopfhörer angezeigt...
Keine Ahnung wie ich das lösen könnte, hab absolut keine Peilung  bzgl Sound etc.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (2. April 2015)

Hallo, gibt's einen Wasserblock für die Msi 290x 8gb Karte?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. April 2015)

Nein, nicht das was bekannt wäre.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. April 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab die nun ein wenig getestet. Der Bass fehlt halt, aber ansonsten hört sich alles super an und bei dem Preis macht man nix falsch, mit persönlich fehlt aber halt ordentlicher Bass.
> Da ich keine Peilung hab bzgl Sound, kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen, außer das es sich halt super anhört und der Bass fehlt. Ist auch sehr laut wenn man bissl aufdreht, mehr als 50% habe ich noch nicht aufgedreht, weil es too much ist.
> Klanglich war alles noch sauber, trotz erhöhter Lautstärke. Mein Unterfangen mit PC + gleichzeitigem TV Anschluss hat nicht so hingehauen wie ich wollte.
> Im Moment ist nur der Rechner verbunden, hatte zwar TV Sound über dem AUX Anschluss, konnte dies jedoch nicht am PC abstellen und steuern, der TV Sound läuft halt permanent durch und mischt sich mit dem PC Sound.
> ...


Die sind Top.....bisl Aufpreis aber Hammer. Kollege hat diese.

Microlab SOLO 7C 2.0 Aktivlautsprecher - Plus.de Online Shop


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2015)

Danke, aber nun hab ich die Samson, schicke ungern was zurück, nu werde ich mit denen Leben^^


----------



## DARPA (3. April 2015)

Hey Duvar, erstmal danke. Ich hab im Moment ein 2.1 System, womit ich relativ zufrieden bin und möchte eigentlich nur mehr Ausgangsleistung. War bei reinen Monitorboxen ohne Sub daher auch am zweifeln wegen fehlendem Bass. Und du lieferst somit die Bestätigung. Dann werd ich wohl doch nen anderen Weg einschlagen.

Zu deinem Problem, du hast also den TV über Aux Klinke angeschlossen und den PC über Cinch? Ich vermute den TV über den Kopfhörerausgang. Also solange der TV läuft und angeschlossen ist, kommt auch der Sound auf den Boxen, klar. Über den PC kannst du das Signal nicht steuern. Also du kannst nur immer eine Quelle laufen lassen.
Hoffe habe dein Problem richtig verstanden.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2015)

Jop genau, dies war mein Problem.


----------



## Schauderwelz (3. April 2015)

Hey an alle. 
Was haltet Ihr von der Karte hier? Zu Laut oder nicht zu emfehlen weil?
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Hintergrund ist weil ich mit meiner GTX970 dann doch die 3,5 Gb recht schnell erreiche (Gerade bei Dying Light) was den spielspass etwas dämpft


----------



## S754 (3. April 2015)

Meh. Kann man nehmen, aber Asus Karten sind nicht so beliebt.


----------



## Roundy (3. April 2015)

Dann lieber die 290x PCS+ für 10€ mehr oder die Tri-X für 20€ mehr.
Wenn ich des ricjtig seh ist das der DirectCU II*und der ist für ne Hawaii im einfach zu schwach..
Gruß


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. April 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Hey an alle.
> Was haltet Ihr von der Karte hier? Zu Laut oder nicht zu emfehlen weil?
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
> 
> Hintergrund ist weil ich mit meiner GTX970 dann doch die 3,5 Gb recht schnell erreiche (Gerade bei Dying Light) was den spielspass etwas dämpft


Dir geht schon. Ist aber eher für H²O und Die gedacht. Ist ähnlich einer Lightning.


----------



## Definder (3. April 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Hey an alle.
> Was haltet Ihr von der Karte hier? Zu Laut oder nicht zu emfehlen weil?
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
> 
> Hintergrund ist weil ich mit meiner GTX970 dann doch die 3,5 Gb recht schnell erreiche (Gerade bei Dying Light) was den spielspass etwas dämpft



Die Asus sollte man nur nehmen, wenn das Gehäuse kein Platz für Karten >290mm bietet und der Airflow im Gehäuse stimmt. Der Kühler schafft es schon, 250 Watt halbwegs leise zu kühlen, aber da ist dann nicht mehr viel Spielraum nach oben. Ich würde in jedem Fall eine PCS/Tri-X bevorzugen, die kommen mit der 290/x Abwärme einfach besser zurecht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (3. April 2015)

OK also wievorher auch dann eine Sapphire 

bleibt dann also nur abzuwarten bis AMD endlich die R9 390 (NON X) bringt.....oder eine R9 380x mit 4-6 Gb VRAM


----------



## S754 (3. April 2015)

Ich dachte das 290X Referenzdesign unterstützt UEFI GOP??? Warum sagt mir mein Mainboard dass meine Karte nicht damit kompatibel ist?


----------



## Roundy (3. April 2015)

Stell mal den kleinen schalter oben an der graka platine auf doe andere position..
Ein bios ist uefi.
Gruß


----------



## S754 (3. April 2015)

Schalter umlegen hat nix gebracht. Mainboard meckert immer noch.


----------



## Roundy (3. April 2015)

Sicher das es nicht am Mainboard liegt?
Gruß


----------



## S754 (3. April 2015)

Nein wieso sollte es am Mainboard liegen, das ist ein Top Teil, aktuellstes BIOS ist drauf


----------



## sycron17 (4. April 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja, Rattern, Klackern  tud sie schon die liebe Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X " New Edition"  unter Idle
> Mit AfterBurner dann aber fix mit 15% Lüfter laufen lassen und dann sollte Ruhe sein
> Ist bei meiner Karte (New Edit.) eben auch der Falll!


Jeps das ist so..

Aber das problem ist vom tisch..
Morpheus Black aufm weg dazu 2 Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 Pro Schwarz rot

Passt zum restlichen ROG design


----------



## ATIR290 (4. April 2015)

ACHTUNG:
Ob der Morpheus auf die New Edition passt, ich denke doch nicht ... kann dies aber nicht 100 pro sagen.
Wurde ja anderes, Eigenes PCB von Sapphire, ähnlich jenes der Vapor X Karte.


----------



## sycron17 (4. April 2015)

Der morpheus passt auch auf der Vapor-X 

Gibt sogar mehrere bilder im internet..

Die löcher bleiben ja gleich..ist ja universell..wäre blöd wenn nicht der abstand verstellen könntest..genau wie cpu kühler..da müssten die hersteller mehr aufwand betreiben um sockelspezifische modelle zu herstellen

Deshalb kannste auf praktisch alle sockel verbauen mittels verschiedene zubehör oder anschlussabstände

Hatte damals auch den MK-26 auf der 770er classified..


----------



## shadie (9. April 2015)

Moin moin,

wisst Ihr eigentlich was eine R9 290x im Zero-Core Mode verbraucht?
Würde mich mal brennend interessieren also wenn keine Bildschirme an sind und das Ding komplett im idle ist.

Bin grad wieder am verrückte Sachen ausdenken und da wäre das ganz interessant zu wissen 
Ansonsten teste ich es heute Abend bei mir mal.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. April 2015)

Ich glaube es waren 15watt im normalen idle und zero 3watt


----------



## shadie (9. April 2015)

Das wäre geil 

Dann könnte ich die R9 290x in meinen Server stecken (ohne Monitor), darauf steam installieren und in mein Büro einen kleinen PC stellen statt einem großen gaming PC  und Steam in home Streaming nutzen.

Muss ich heute mal testen


----------



## derneuemann (10. April 2015)

Wenn du das probierst berichte mal, wie deine Erfahrungen sind.


----------



## DerMega (10. April 2015)

da wäre ich auch neugierig


----------



## shadie (10. April 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> da wäre ich auch neugierig



Bin gestern leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, werde es heute hoffentlich endlich testen können.


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. April 2015)

RemoteFX bei HyperV ist interessant, schon lange nicht mehr probiert


----------



## derneuemann (11. April 2015)

Ja aber in der Zwischenzeit, mir wäre es bei einem Server wichtig, das der nicht die ganze Zeit, wenn er nicht besonders beansprucht wird, Energie unnötig verbrät.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2015)

Das InHome Streaming klappt super mit der R9 290.


----------



## shadie (11. April 2015)

Hmm also ich habs heute mal beobachtet, leider kann ichs nicht ordentlich testen, 1 monitor mit displayport einer mit HDMi, da geht gar nix in Zerocore.....

Auch habe ich einfach mal auf dem Server Steam installiert.

BF4 geht nicht
Die ganzen Blizzard Games gehen nicht
Sogar cities skylines hat ein problem, man sieht keine Maus
Spiele wie CS go oder MW2 waren für mein Empfinden sehr schwammig

zudem kann ich das mit In home Streaming nicht nutzen da ich einen Monitor mit 2560x1080 nutze, ich kann auf dem server aber nur 1920x1080 als max einstellen (obwohl kein Monitor angeschlossen ist.......

Ich werds denke ich wegen dem monitor nicht zum Laufen bekommen.


Mich würds aber mal interessieren was die R9 in dem Zerocore Mode frisst.
Falls einer die Karte mit nem Monitor welcher nur mit DVI angeschlossen ist besitzt, wäre cool wenn er das mal testen könnte.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. April 2015)

Hey, wie kann ich die Leistung meiner Karte im Idee drosseln? 

Sie taktet unnötig hoch im idle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. April 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hey, wie kann ich die Leistung meiner Karte im Idee drosseln?
> 
> Sie taktet unnötig hoch im idle.


msi Afterburn. Dort ein Idle Profil erstellen und dem 2D Modus zuweisen. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## ebastler (12. April 2015)

Das hat meine 290X iirgendwie noch nie interessiert... Die bleibt immer im 3D Profil, sobald mehr als 1 Monitor dran ist. Und mit einem taktet sie sich auch so auf 300/150.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie komme ich nicht dahinter was ich im AB ein- bzw. umstellen muss um ein 2D Profil anzulegen.

Meine Garaka hat 50-55 Grad im idle.
Das einzige was im Hintergrund läuft ist der GTA 5 download und Firefox!

Habe gesehen dass der Social Club die FPS auf 700-900 hochjagt.

Kann ich nicht irgendwie meiner Karte sagen --> jetzt nicht - deiner Leistung braucht kein Mensch im Moment !?

@ stock habe ich 25 cV !
Vorhin auf 0 umstellt -> sofort blackscreen!

Kann mir wer helfen!?
DANKE


----------



## Performer81 (12. April 2015)

Hardwarebeschleunigung von Firefox ausschalten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. April 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Hardwarebeschleunigung von Firefox ausschalten.



Habe ich schon versucht.

Nach wie vor hüpft der Takt auf und ab.


----------



## ebastler (13. April 2015)

Kann da mal jemand aushelfen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x-post7316892.html


----------



## ebastler (14. April 2015)

Hat schon jemand 15.4 getestet? Ich lade den gerade, bin gespannt, ob endlich VSR Auflösungen dazukommen. 
Ist aber glaub ich mit 15.3 identisch, nur GTA V optimiert.

EDIT: Nope, nix Neues an er VSR-Front...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. April 2015)

Wie läuft bitte der Treiber sonst
Stabil und schnell unter Farcry 4, Neueste Games udg.
---> besser als der offizielle Omega von Dezember 2014 ?


----------



## CSOger (14. April 2015)

Ich zitiere mal zum neuen Beta.

"Bei AMD erhalten auch Dying Light, Galactic Civilizations III, Metal  Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes, Mortal Combat X und Sleeping Dogs:  Definitive Edition Multi-GPU-Unterstützung. Die Profile von Battlefield  Hardline, Far Cry 4, Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor und Sniper Elite 3  wurden überarbeitet"

Quelle

Treiber fÃ¼r GTA V: GeForce 350.12 und Catalyst 15.4 Beta fÃ¼r Los Santos - ComputerBase


----------



## Harnaś (14. April 2015)

wie läuft bei euch gta?
könnt ihr alle @max laufen lassen bei 1080p?


----------



## Duvar (14. April 2015)

Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - The AMD Driver Thread


----------



## DerMega (14. April 2015)

Wer ist bitte dieser GTA und warum reden alle von dem?
Ich warte. Hatte es ja schon auf der PS3. Wenns sauber durchgepatcht ist und 10 - 20 weniger kostet hole ichs mir auhc. Habe auch keine Angst, dass es mit meiner 290 nicht läuft.
Freue mich aber trotzdem über Berichte von euch!!!!


----------



## ExoSCARFace (14. April 2015)

Hey, ich hätte mal eine Frage Ich kann aus irgendeinem Grund mit meiner R9 285 an einem VGA Display nicht Downsampeln weiß jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## ebastler (14. April 2015)

Vielleicht geht VSR nicht an VGA? Keine Ahnung... Mir fehlen dazu ein Monitor und ein Adapterkabel zum Testen...


----------



## Definder (14. April 2015)

Mein zweiter Monitor ist über einen VGA-Adapter angeschlossen und zeigt mir auch keine höheren Auflösungen als die nativen 1440x900. Vermutlich ist Downsampling am VGA Port wirklich nicht möglich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. April 2015)

Vielleicht limitiert die maximal mögliche Auflösung im Adapter.


----------



## sycron17 (15. April 2015)

Hab jetzt endlich der Raijintek morpheus geholt

Jedoch musste feststellen das nicht kompatibel ist mit meiner Gaming 
Der VRM kühler deckt nicht alle VRMs und die Schwarzen Caps daneben (weiss nicht der genaue name)  lässt die heatsinks nicht einbauen da sonst der grosse VRM Heatsink nicht passt..
Mögliche Lösungen?

Und


----------



## ebastler (15. April 2015)

Wie sind die VRMs original gekühlt? Mit einem extra Kühler oder per Heatpipe auf den Hauptkühler? Falls ersteres, lass den drauf und teste mal damit die Temps.

Woran es halt sind btw wohl Spulen


----------



## Gohrbi (15. April 2015)

... die SpaWas sind doch bei der Gaming auch in einer Reihe, oder wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## Drayygo (15. April 2015)

Ehrm..Ich bin gerade am überlegen, welche r9 290 ich mir holen soll..allerdings verwirren mich die Testergebnisse z.b. der "Asus 290 direct cu oc"..tomshardware sagt zu heiß, hardwareluxx lobt den Asus kühler für seine temps und seine Lautstärke..Ich bin zwar eigentlich ein "Fan" von sapphire, allerdings finde ich die Asus momentan einfach deutlich günstiger im Internet..


----------



## Definder (15. April 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Ehrm..Ich bin gerade am überlegen, welche r9 290 ich mir holen soll..allerdings verwirren mich die Testergebnisse z.b. der "Asus 290 direct cu oc"..tomshardware sagt zu heiß, hardwareluxx lobt den Asus kühler für seine temps und seine Lautstärke..Ich bin zwar eigentlich ein "Fan" von sapphire, allerdings finde ich die Asus momentan einfach deutlich günstiger im Internet..



Beim DirectCU II Kühler gabs meines Wissens zwei Probleme, eines ist lösbar das andere nicht.
1. Gab es Fertigungsschwankungen, einige Karten hatten Kratzer auf den Heatpipes was die Kühlleistung etwas gemindert hatte. Keine Ahnung ob das behoben wurde etc.
2. Der DirectCU II profitiert, im Vergleich zur PCS/Vapor/Tri-X massiv von einem guten Airflow im Gehäuse. Sprich, wenn dein Gehäuse einen guten Airflow aufweist kann man die Asus verbauen, sie wird trotzdem nicht ganz an die Kühlleistung der Tri-X herankommen.
Ps: mit guter Lüftung meine ich mindestens 4 x 120 mm (2 In + 2 Out) oder ähnliches. Ich hatte den identischen Kühler auf der R9 280x und mit einem 120 mm Lüfter hinten war der dann nahe an der Genze. Da hatte mein Gehäusewechsel mal gut 6-8 Grad gebracht.


----------



## DerMega (15. April 2015)

Poah .... bei mir stürzt der Afterburner dauernd ab. Erst hat er ewig geladen (V4.0.0) , dann hab ich ihn geupdated (V4.1.0) und dann hat er immernoch ewig geladen. Wenn dann das Fenster mit den ganzen Diagrammen geladen/angezeigt wird, dann stürzt der Rechner ab. Hängt sogar so brutal, dass ich ihn nicht mal mit dem Reset Button neu starten konnte.
Ich hab ihn jetzt noch nicht wieder neu installiert. Kennt das wer?


----------



## evilgrin68 (15. April 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Jedoch musste feststellen das nicht kompatibel ist mit meiner Gaming
> Der VRM kühler deckt nicht alle VRMs und die Schwarzen Caps daneben (weiss nicht der genaue name)  lässt die heatsinks nicht einbauen da sonst der grosse VRM Heatsink nicht passt..



Die VRM1 sind doch sauber in einer Reihe und entsprechende Bohrungen sind doch vorhanden um die Pushpins einzusetzen. Die "Schwarzen Caps" sind die Spulen die brauchen keine Kühler. Nur die VRM2 musst du selber finden, sind nicht zu sehen auf den Bildern die ich gefunden habe.

Das sollte doch deine Graka sein. Rot markiert die VRM1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie in dieser Art und Weise sollte das Endergebnis aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. April 2015)

Bei der Gaming gibt es eben auch 2 verschiedene Revisionen
Dies ist eben der Knackpunkt!


----------



## evilgrin68 (15. April 2015)

OK. Kann es sein das sycron eine Version mit 2 x 8 Pin hat. Dann sieht es tatsächlich anders aus mit den VRM. Hab aber nur ein ziemlich unscharfes Bild gefunden.


----------



## sycron17 (16. April 2015)

Also..zu euren fragen..ja die vrm dind eigentlich alle eingereiht..jedoch zwischen jede 2 vrm hats weiter vorne noch mal eins und von oben mach unten eine reihe Caps..dann bleiben sozusagen die frei..leider hab ichs schon geschlossen sonst kann ich morgen es wieder abmontieren

Zumbeispiel anstst 3 stück beim VRM links oben hat es nur zwei

Und nein komischerweise ists ne 8+6pin


Mitlerweile hab ich die temps im griff bekommen...bissl downvoltage und bald dann noch 2 exhaust lüfter oben dann sollte noch n tick besser sein..da nach 2 stunden BFH ists am deckel schon warm auch wegen des CPU blocks


Aber wenn ich schon den kühler hab dann möchte ichs auch gerne benutzen und profitieren


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe meine Karte ein wenig übertaktet und folgendes eingestellt.

Core Voltage +38 (ab Werk sind es +25)
Power Limit +50
Core Clock 1100 (ab Werk 1030)
Memory Clock 1500 (ab Werk 1400)

Habe dann mitgeschaut in GPU-Z :

Spannung liegt max. bei 1.266 an !
Wie bedenklich ist das?

VRM-Temp immer unter 55°

Was meint ihr!?


----------



## Performer81 (16. April 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe meine Karte ein wenig übertaktet und folgendes eingestellt.
> 
> ...



Total unbedenklich. Bei mir sinds max. 1,25 schon bei +0mv . SIcher das du die +38 nicht nur für die 1500MHz Ramtakt brauchst? LAss die doch auf 1400 dann kommste evt noch mit der Spannung runter.


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. April 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Total unbedenklich. Bei mir sinds max. 1,25 schon bei +0mv . SIcher das du die +38 nicht nur für die 1500MHz Ramtakt brauchst? LAss die doch auf 1400 dann kommste evt noch mit der Spannung runter.



Was ist eher der Leistungsbringer: Core oder Memory?

Nun nach 2,5 Std. Spielzeit : VRM-Temp max. bei 65°


----------



## ebastler (17. April 2015)

Core. RAM bringt sehr wenig, da die 290X dank des breiten Busses ohnehin schon mehr Bandbreite hat als man braucht.


----------



## Performer81 (17. April 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was ist eher der Leistungsbringer: Core oder Memory?
> 
> Nun nach 2,5 Std. Spielzeit : VRM-Temp max. bei 65°



65 Grad sind nix. Ab 100 darfste dir Sorgen machen.


----------



## Roundy (17. April 2015)

Zudem ist der max. Wert der dir in GPU-Z angezeigt wird zu 100% ne spitze und lag vermutlich schon im idle an... 
Von dem her nur bedingt aussagekräftig. 
Den VRAM so hoch zu ziehen macht auch keinen all zu großen Sinn, mit 1100/1300 (1400) hast vllt. ein bis zwei FPS weniger, kannst die Spannung aber ordentlich runternehmen weil im Idle nicht so viel gebraucht wird um Blackscreens zu verhindern.
Ich fahre z.b. 1100/1300@+0mV und bin mir ziemlich sicher dass du mit 200MHz mehr auch nicht viel schneller unterwegs bist, da die Anbindung des Speichers mit 512bit schon ordentlich hoch ist...
Ich hab dazu vor langer Zeit auch mal nen bissl was getestet kannst ja mal drüber gucken: Klick
ich hab das Ganze auch nochmal mit Treiber seitigem SSAA getestet,  wenn ich die Tabelle noch find editier ichs nochmal rein, denn je mehr Auflösung und Antialiasing desto eher bemerkt man VRAM Übertaktung. 
Gruß


----------



## S754 (18. April 2015)

Kann man was gegen Speicherversagen tun? 

Ab und zu bekomm ich Pixelfehler (kleine karierte Quadrate) im Browser und im Spiel. Ist ganz sporadisch, mal Tage nicht, dann wieder häufiger. Dann muss ich das Spiel neustarten oder minimieren damits verschwindet.


----------



## Performer81 (18. April 2015)

SOn SChachbrettmuster deutet auf zuwenig GPU Spannung hin, bei mir jedenfalls.


----------



## S754 (18. April 2015)

Ich hab die Karte @ Stock, Referenztakt^^
Nie übertaktet.


----------



## SnamiBog (19. April 2015)

Hi Leute,

da ich mir nun doch keine GTX Titan X kaufen möchte und lieber auf SLI gehen mag, wollte ich mal fragen, welche R9 290x mit 8 GB VRam ihr empfehlen könnt? Habt ihr evtl. bereits Erfahrungen? 

Was haltet ihr von folgenden Karten?

https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/V...-Grafikkarte/html/product/1149749#showRatings

MSI R9 290X Gaming 8G mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 8GB DDR5 günstig kaufen

XFX Radeon R9 290X Double Dissipation Edition, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort günstig kaufen

8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC 2x DVI, HDMI,

Welche Version würdet ihr empfehlen? Auch gerade für SLI.  Ich würde ja zur ersten Tendieren? Können die Karten eig. Direct X 12 wiedergeben :o?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus 

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (19. April 2015)

SLI heisst bei AMD CF  Zur GPU nimm die Vapor-X wenn Geld eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, ansonsten zwei Tri-X 8gb nehmen oder direkt eine R9 295x2 für 700€. Jedoch muss das NT mithalten können.


----------



## SnamiBog (19. April 2015)

Hi,

Netzteil wird ein neues angeschafft, wahrscheinlich ein ordentliches mit 1.000 W ^^ Da muss ich mich dann aber noch beraten lassen..^^ 

Zur R9 295x2 wollte ich eig nicht unbedingt greifen, habe mir sagen lassen die wird extrem warm und laut. Denke dann werde ich wohl die Vapor-X nehmen auch wenn die echt ziemlich teuer im Vergleich zum Rest ist :o. Hoffe die kann auch Direct x 12. Irgendwie steht immer mal was anderes da xD mal Direct X 11.2 mal Direct X 12 da blickt doch keiner durch :O xD 

2 x R9 290x Vapor-X müsste doch fast die selbe Leistung haben wie eine R9 295x oder? 

Grüße


----------



## BertB (19. April 2015)

die 295 gilt wie zwei 4GB karten

lieber zwei einzelne 8GB

ich würd die kaufen
PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290X 8GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11226-17-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SnamiBog (19. April 2015)

Ok, danke 

Wird wohl die Sapphire werden. Hm seltsam, bei Alternate kostet sie 399 € https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/R...1187469?campaign=Grafikkarte/SAPPHIRE/1187469 hat jedoch 2 mal eine 1 Sterne Wertung.

Bei Mindfactory 419 € aber deutlich bessere Bewertungen, ist dass bei Alternate evtl. eine alte Version :O? Schade das man dass nicht sehen kann^^


----------



## BertB (19. April 2015)

es gibt ne neuere version, jedenfalls bei der 4GB karte
ob das hier der fall ist, kann ich nicht sagen,
wobei die 8GB vermutlich überall die selbe version sein dürfte,
gibts ja noch nicht sooo lang 

die  ein-stern bewertungen würd ich ignorieren,
bei beiden steht: pc bootet nicht mehr seit einbau, 
sagt gar nichts aus, 
nur, dass die typen das nicht zum laufen kriegen.
die werden halt ein mainboard uefi/bios update nötig haben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (19. April 2015)

Schau dir die Bewertung an und wie hilfreich sie sind. 1 Stern weil sie es nicht zum laufen bringen. Keiner der Rezession war hilfreich, wie gut die Karte ist in einem Multi Gespann  Wie gesagt Tri-X oder Vapor-X im CF mit 8gb VRAM kaufen.


----------



## S754 (20. April 2015)

Kann sonst noch wer etwas zu meinem Problem sagen?


----------



## SnamiBog (20. April 2015)

Hey,

muss man das hier verstehen? 

Sapphire Tri-X R9 290x mit 8 GB 

1.) https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/R9-290X-Tri-X-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1187469?tk=7&lk=10793

2.) https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/Tri-X-R9-290X-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1183505?tk=7&lk=10793

Weiß jemand wo da der Unterschied sein soll o.o? xD


----------



## Penman (20. April 2015)

@S754 Wir die Karte denn zu heiß? Ansonsten würde ich es zu einem Garantiefall erklären. Dafür solltest du aber verifizieren, dass das Problem mit der Karte auch in mindestens einem anderen Rechner reproduzierbar ist und dringend beschreiben, unter welchen Bedingungen es reproduziert werden kann.

@SnamiBog: Ich nehme mal an, es gibt keinen. Scheint ein Fehler bei Alternate zu sein, dass sie die Karte als zwei verschiedene Produkte führen.  Vermutlich ist die 499 Euro Karte einfach eine Karteileiche.


----------



## SnamiBog (20. April 2015)

Alles Klar^^

kurze Frage, ich habe gehört bei der MSI R9 290x 8 GB kommt es zu Temperaturproblemen bei Crossfire? Sind die sehr schlimm? Jemand Erfahrung?

Da ich 2 MSI Karten für 360 € (jeweils) bekommen würde, wo die anderen erst ab 419 € beginnen, wollte ich einfach mal fragen. 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Icedaft (20. April 2015)

Die MSI-Karten haben an sich schon Hitzeprobleme aufgrund ihres Kühlers (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe), bitte korrigieren sofern ich da falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (20. April 2015)

Also ich hatte mal die Gaming mit dem Twin-Frozer als single GPU.

Ich muss sagen sie wurde wirklich sehr heiß, bei normalem Takt in meinem damaligen Gehäuse ca. 88 Grad bei Last.

Bei Crossfire-Betrieb unter Luft kann ich mir n Wärmestau sehr sehr gut vorstellen.

Der einzige Kühler von MSI bei den 290ern der was taugt ist der von der Lightning.


----------



## derneuemann (20. April 2015)

Der Kühler war ok, nur verbrauchten die 290X Gaming 4G schon bis zur 325W (nur die Karte) und als 8G Variante bis zu 355W. Laut PCGH!


----------



## ebastler (20. April 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Der Kühler war ok, nur verbrauchten die 290X Gaming 4G schon bis zur 325W (nur die Karte) und als 8G Variante bis zu 355W. Laut PCGH!



Was wiederum an den hohen Temps liegt, schätze ich mal. Meine halte ich meist auf ~65-67°C, und da braucht der Rechner auch mit OC unter Last sehr wenig.


----------



## Performer81 (20. April 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Der Kühler war ok, nur verbrauchten die 290X Gaming 4G schon bis zur 325W (nur die Karte) und als 8G Variante bis zu 355W. Laut PCGH!



Kann nicht stimmen, das wäre über der TDP von 300W.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. April 2015)

Wo ist da das Problem? Hawaii skaliert sehr stark was Temperatur und Verbrauch angeht.


----------



## derneuemann (21. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Was wiederum an den hohen Temps liegt, schätze ich mal. Meine halte ich meist auf ~65-67°C, und da braucht der Rechner auch mit OC unter Last sehr wenig.



Jupp das stimmt soweit, nur kann man auch nicht irgendwelche ingame gemessenen Werte, vom Gesamtsystem heran ziehen. Zumal meistens die CPU fast gar nicht ausgelastet wird. 
Ich habe mir die art wie PCGH testet damals mal genau angeschaut und denke schon das das in Ordnung geht.

Das es nur wahre Kühlerriesen, wie eine Sapphire Vapor und MSI Lightning und co schaffen die 290 mit guten Temperaturen zu kühlen wundert wohl niemanden?

@Performer81 Und wie stimmen kann. Meinst du wegen der Specs wäre das nicht so? Kannst dir ja auch mal die vorletzte PCGH Print ansehen, da stehts auch drin. Und die Peaks der 290X (egal welche) auf bis zu 422W laut TomsHardware sind auch außerhalb der Specs... Übrigens unabhängig von der Kühlung. Selbst mit 50°C lagen die Ausreißer noch über 400W...


----------



## SnamiBog (24. April 2015)

Hey ich nochmal 

ich hatte das Glück, eine Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290X Tri-X 8 GB für gerademal 309 € zu ersteigern. (Nur 1 Monat in Benutzung, Rechnung etc. alles dabei ^_^) 

Falls jemand die Karte hat, wie sieht denn die generelle Lage beim OC aus bei der Karte? Meint ihr, man kann da noch etwas mehr rausholen als der Takt, der von Sapphire eingestellt wurde? 

Wollte einfach mal nach fragen, ob da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht hat. 

Danke.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. April 2015)

@Neumann hat nicht Hardwareluxx mit Igor die Karten unter verschiedenen Bedingungen gemessen? Da kommt eine R9 290 im Schnitt mit 245W zurecht die X Varianten mit 280W.

@Snami habe die Karte vor drei Monaten für einen 1€ günstiger bekommen, aber fabrikneu  Bei OC differenziert sich das, denn entscheidend ist die Speichergüte. Ich schaffe locker 1150/1450Mhz +69mV im Gaming Loop bei BF4, Crysis und GTA. Unter den Benchmarks Heaven und Valley, habe ich die Spannung leicht erhöht um nicht einen Absturz zu bekommen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. April 2015)

1100/1400mhz sollten mit Standard Vcore (+25mv) locker drinne sein.

Den Speicher würde ich erstmal auf 1400mhz lassen


----------



## SnamiBog (24. April 2015)

Hey 

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich werde es zuerst mal mit 1.100 mhz testen und schauen wie es läuft. Danach sehe ich mal weiter.

@ Patrick Eine Vapor-X R9 290x mit 8 GB VRAM für 308 € neu :O nicht schlecht lol^^

Dann ist es ja krass, dass die Karten inzwischen 499 € neu kosten :o 

Grüße


----------



## Penman (24. April 2015)

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit dem Runtertakten der GPU?
Meine R9 290X läuft im Uber-Mode (weil der silent Mode anscheinend verhindert, dass der Lüfter richtig Gas gibt).
Ohne Overdrive kümmert es die Karte erst, wenn sie bei 90°C ist und gibt dann Vollgas bzw. von 1 GHz auf 900 Ghz runter.
Mit Overdrive und kann ich einstellen, wie er die Temperatur halten soll z.B. 80°C. Das sollte angemessen sein. Wieso taktet die GPU trotzdem runter, obwohl die Kühlung noch nicht einmal auf 100% Leistung läuft?


----------



## cordab (25. April 2015)

Hallo 

Ich  will mir ihn kürze eine r290 kaufen.
Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob es die r290 vapor-x  oder die r290 tri-x [new edition]  werden soll.
 Welche karte würdet ihr empfehlen.  Mir ist vor allem wichtig das die karte im idle leise ist. 

Danke schon mal für die Empfehlungen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. April 2015)

cordab schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich  will mir ihn kürze eine r290 kaufen.
> Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob es die r290 vapor-x  oder die r290 tri-x [new edition]  werden soll.
> ...


Wenn sie im Idle leiser sein soll als die Brüder der R9 290, dann die Vapor-X. Diese im Afterburn auf 15% runterdrehen.


----------



## sycron17 (26. April 2015)

Leute hat jemmand erfahrungen mit der Tri-X new edition..leider finde ich keine tests..möchte meine graka austauschen da sie sehr heiss wird und dann wenn ich sie übertakten würde die temps ins jenseits springen würden..jedoch bin ich am vergleichen zwischen der Vapor-X,PCS+ und Trix new edition

Oder wenn jemmand weiss wann die neuen kommen wäre auch ne lösung..da ich vorübergehend eine 280x benutzen könnte


----------



## skyscraper (26. April 2015)

An deiner Stelle würde ich versuchen, einen Customkühler drauf zu machen. Habe leider keinen Überblick, welcher passt.


----------



## sycron17 (26. April 2015)

Tja das ist gescheitert..hab einen alten Accelero Xtreme III und extra einen Morpheus bestellt jedoch kann ich die vrm nicht genügend kühlen


----------



## skyscraper (26. April 2015)

Ok, das ist wirklich sehr unglücklich. Ich persönlich würde die zusätzlichen 20€ (auf die Vapor-X) investieren.


----------



## sycron17 (26. April 2015)

Ich hab die möglichkeit für den betrag das ich die r9 290x verkaufe eine 780ti zu ergattern..was sagt ihr

Die karte hat noch garantie bis 2017 und ist vom hause Palit


----------



## Typhoon007 (26. April 2015)

Ich habe mal eine frage an euch. Ich hatte mal vor eine Woche meine Asus R9 290 Direct CU II OC 4GB  Grafikkarte spasses halber um zu sehen wieviel ich dafür geboten bekomme bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen reingestellt und jetzt bietet mir dafür jemand tatsächlich ganze 260 Euro inclusive 5 Euro Paypal und Versand an. Ich finde das ist ein Super angebot wenn man bedenkt das die Karte neu 280 kostet und hier sowieso bald die garantie abläuft. Ich überlege es zu verkaufen und dann einfach eine neue zu kaufen in einer Woche. Brauche jetzt gerade sowieso etwas Geld und dann hätte ich auch wieder Garantie auf der neuen Karte. Was meint ihr soll ich es machen? Wie ist das mit Paypal verkaufen eigentlich wie funktioniert das? Habe zwar schon länger ein Paypal konto aber damit noch nie etwas gekauft oder verkauft. Kostet es wirklich nur 5 Euro an gebühren? Und ist es sicher? Wie lange dauert es bis das Geld da ist und wann muss ich die Karte losschicken? Bekomme ich das Geld sofort oder wie läuft das? Ach ja der Käufer weiss übrigens das die Karte neu 280-290 kostet. Fragt mich also nicht warum er nicht einfach eine nagelneue kauft. Keine ahnung. Ich hätte es nicht gekauft.


----------



## Penman (26. April 2015)

PayPal zwackt sich 35 Cent und 1,9% des übertragenen Betrages ab. Wenn du dir die Mühe machen willst, kannst du das tun. Wäre mir persönlich etwas zu blöd.

Aber mal etwas von meiner Seite:
Ich berichtete kürzlich von einem kleinem Hitzeproblem meiner geschlossenen Wakü. Ich habe mir heute mal etwas Zeit genommen und mal rumgespielt. Ergebnis: Der verbaute Lüfter am Radiator transportiert einfach nicht genügend Luft ab. Spaßeshalber habe ich mal meinen "Tischventilator" aka Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 als "Verstärkung" vor dem verschraubten Lüfter gestellt und siehe da: Plötzlich werden die Temperaturen so weit gehalten, dass das BIOS von sich aus den Lüfter schon wieder drosselt. Da steckt echt Magie dahinter.
Jetzt muss ich mir nur überlegen, wie ich das bequem hinbekomme, weil der Ultra Kaze ziemlich laut ist (vor allem ungedrosselt) und das über jede Schmerzgrenze hinausgeht. Außerdem will ich den im Sommer wieder auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen haben. Dafür habe ich den eigentlich angeschafft und nicht um Hardware zu kühlen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (26. April 2015)

Ja die mühe ist mir wert. Brauche etwas Bargeld. Dann bekommt PayPal 5,32 Euro. Habe ich ausgerechnet. Und kann mir das bitte noch jemand erklären wie das abläuft? Wann das Geld kommt und wann man die Ware versenden muss und so?


----------



## Penman (26. April 2015)

Über PayPal steht groß nachdem man sich angemeldet hat: "Geld senden". Dein Käufer müsste dann einen Betrag an deine E-Mailadresse senden.
Was man aber bedenken sollte, ist der Käuferschutz. Du solltest das Paket zwingend versichert versenden, so dass du nachweisen kannst, dass es bei ihm angekommen ist, sonst lässt er sich am Ende einfach das Geld zurückholen. So eine Form von Betrug gibt es auch.

Das Geld dürfte sofort da sein, sobald er es abgeschickt hat. Dann kannst du das Paket auch direkt losschicken und ihm die Trackingnummer geben.


----------



## Typhoon007 (26. April 2015)

Also versende ich quasi noch bevor ich das Geld habe oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Penman (26. April 2015)

Nein, das Geld ist abzüglich der Gebühren auf deinem PayPal-Konto. Ob man das dann schon als "im Besitz" bezeichnen möchte, muss man für sich selbst entscheiden. 
Du bekommst eine E-Mail, dass Geld auf deinem PayPal-Konto eingegangen ist und dann kannst du die Karte losschicken. Wie gesagt: Sichere dich mit versichertem Versand ab, damit ein möglicher Betrüger sich nicht über den Käuferschutz das Geld zurückholen kann. Du hast quasi automatisch verloren, wenn du nicht nachweisen kannst, dass du es verschickt hast. Also bewahr den Beleg gut auf.


----------



## Typhoon007 (26. April 2015)

Ach so. Das heisst also ich kann das Geld erst dann auf meine richtige Bnakkonto übertragen wenn der Käufer es zulässt und bestätigt das er die Ware erhalten hat oder wie?

Überlege gerade 50 Euro dazuzutun und die X Version hier zu holen. Ist im Sonderangebot.
61513 - 4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Edit:
Wollte ganz normal mit DHL Versenden. Mit Sendungsnummer und so. Das ist doch der versicherter Versand oder?


----------



## Penman (26. April 2015)

Mit der Übertragung auf das eigene Bankkonto bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Könnte gut sein, dass es da ein paar Hürden gibt (Account verifizieren) und eventuell noch eine Gebühr aufgeschlagen wird. Sofern es also geht, solltest du das Geld einfach da lassen und deinen neuen Kauf möglichst auch mit PayPal bezahlen. Die nehmen dann erst dein Guthaben und buchen den Differenzbetrag dann von deinem Konto ab.

Der Käufer bezahlt, du siehst den Eingang auf deinem PayPal Konto und versendest versendest, beide verfolgen den Versandstatus und sobald das Paket angekommen ist, kannst du den Deal als gelaufen sehen. Außer du hast etwas versendet, was nicht der Beschreibung entsprochen hat, unterwegs kaputt gegangen ist und und und (achte also darauf, dass das Teil auch sicher transportiert werden kann).  PayPal wird erst wieder eingeschaltet, wenn der Kollege sein Geld zurückhaben will.

Wenn du eine Sendungsnummer hast, versendest du als Paket und ein Paket ist versichert. Ein Päckchen hingegen nicht.

Was die 290X angeht: So einige scheinen der Meinung zu sein, dass die 290 der 290X kaum nachsteht. Muss man sich also selbst überlegen, ob es einem das Geld wert ist.


----------



## DoGyAUT (26. April 2015)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ach so. Das heisst also ich kann das Geld erst dann auf meine richtige Bnakkonto übertragen wenn der Käufer es zulässt und bestätigt das er die Ware erhalten hat oder wie?
> 
> Überlege gerade 50 Euro dazuzutun und die X Version hier zu holen. Ist im Sonderangebot.
> 61513 - 4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
> ...



Ich würde die ASUS nicht unbedingt empfehlen, die hat eine starke Serienstreuung bei der Kühlleistung.


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. April 2015)

Was kannst du zu dem gleichen Preis denn empfehlen? Nur AMD bitte.

Das mit der Geld übertragen auf die normale Bankkonto muss ich unbedingt herausfinden. Da ich Bargeld brauche lohnt sich alles andere sonnst für mich nicht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. April 2015)

Auf´s eigene Konto abbuchen geht Problemlos, ohne Kosten. Jedenfalls wurde mir bisher immer die abgebuchte Summe auf mein Konto gutgeschrieben. Dauert zwar 2-3 (Werk-)Tage, ansonsten keine Probleme.

Und zur Graka: eine von Sapphire? Meiner R9 290 (Ref) musste ich zwar nochmal den Refkühler montieren, weil ich beim zsmbau meiner WaKü was falsch gemacht habe, aber ansonsten bin ich bisher zufrieden was die Leistung angeht.


----------



## EcHiRaK (27. April 2015)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Das mit der Geld übertragen auf die normale Bankkonto muss ich unbedingt herausfinden. Da ich Bargeld brauche lohnt sich alles andere sonnst für mich nicht.



Du musst dein Bankkonto aber erst einmal verifizieren, sprich Paypal überweist dir einen Cent mit einer Kombination aus Zahlen und Nummern im Betreff. Diese Kombination musst du dann auf der Paypalseite eingeben. Erst dann kannst du Geld auf das Konto überweisen lassen und auch Geld, das du über Paypal bezahlen möchtest von deinem Bankkonto einziehen lassen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. April 2015)

Danke. Meine PayPal Konto ist schon verifiziert.
Hmm ich habe gerade auf sein Skype Profil gesehen das der Käufer erst 16 j. ist. Hab ihn gefragt ob seine Eltern bescheid wissen und ob er deren PayPal und Bankkonto benutzt. Noch hat er nicht geantwortet. Er ist abwesend auf Skype. Was meint ihr? Trotzdem auf ein Geschäft eingehen oder lieber sein lassen? Kann da was passieren wenn er erst 16 ist?


----------



## EcHiRaK (27. April 2015)

Also ich wäre da vorsichtig. Gerade weil er erst 16 Jahre alt ist und somit nichtmal voll geschäftsfähig.


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. April 2015)

Ja daswegen habe ich gefragt. Ich Glaube ich werde ihn sagen das ich vorher wenigsten mit ein Elternteil vorher Telefonieren muss. Reicht doch oder?


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. April 2015)

Ich glaub ds ist was faul an der Sache.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EcHiRaK (27. April 2015)

Schon sehr komisch.


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. April 2015)

Das Geld ist schon drauf. Er hat gesagt das er gerade nicht anrufen kann weil er mit Tablet unterwegs ist kein Handy hat und ich das Geld vorübergehend zurück schicken soll. Werde ich jetzt machen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. April 2015)

Er will mich gleich über Skype anrufen.


----------



## EcHiRaK (27. April 2015)

Na dann versuch es doch erstmal so. Dann kannst du immernoch schauen


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. April 2015)

Ok das war 100% kein erwachsener. Hab telefoniert und es war wegen dem empfang über Skype sehr abgehakt aber ich konnte es seine redensweise und art raushören das er niemals ein erwachsener ist. 😀😂



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EcHiRaK (27. April 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach eine gute Entscheidung und wenn es für dich auch vertretbar ist, umso besser.


----------



## SnamiBog (27. April 2015)

Hallöchen^^

So meine Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290x  8GB ist eingebaut. Erster Gedanke: Was für ein fettes Teil! xD Es könnte sehr sehr schwierig werden, damit auf meinem G1 Sniper Z97 Board Crossfire mit einer zweiten zu betreiben, bin eher noch skeptisch ob der platz überhaupt ausreicht haha xD

Ansonsten echt eine schöne Karte. 

Habe Sie derzeit mit 1.140 mhz / 1.400 Speichertakt / +50 Offset am laufen, Läuft stabil. Ab 1.150 mhz jedoch müsste ich den Offset Wert dann ziemlich erhöhen und denke kaum das sich das lohnt ^_^ Karte wird max. 75 Grad warm, sollte also locker im grünen Bereich sein. Ich verwende Sapphire TriXX. --> Übrigens ziemlich nervig, die Raten bei jedem Neustart wieder einstellen zu müssen. 

P.S. Da ich vor der R9 die letzte Zeit nur Nvidia Karten hatte, eine kurze Frage. Bei Nvidia gibt es ja Shadowplay --> Das Teil zeigt dir die FPS dauerhaft an, du kannst Videos ohne großen Leistungseinbußen machen etc... 

Bei AMD habe ich ja das Gaming Evolved Tool installiert. Wie funktioniert da die FPS Anzeige :O Habe schon unter Einstellungen versucht die Hotkey Tasten zu ändern z.B. für FPS Anzeige etc. aber irgendwie hat nichts davon geklappt.. Kann es sein, dass dies nicht wie Shadowplay in jedem Spiel klappt? In meinem Fall GTA 5, Hardline etc.? Verwendet jemand von euch die FPS Anzeige ohne Probleme oder geht das vllt. nur bei bestimmten Titeln?

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen, dauerhaft Fraps anzuhaben nur wegen den FPS etc. ist dann doch eher doof wenn man Shadowplay gewöhnt war.. ^^

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## jkox11 (27. April 2015)

Hi Snami  

Das Sniper ist so ausgelegt wie das Gaming 5 von Gigabyte, welches ich besitze. 
Joa, die Vapor ist ein fettes Ding, eine zweite passt da aber auch noch rein. Viel Platz ist da aber, wie du selbst schon herausmerken konntest, nicht. 
Deshalb muss du ein gut gekühltes Gehäuse haben, wo bestenfalls die Frontlüfter ohne Umweg und möglich nah zwischen den GPU's durchpusten kann. Deswegen habe ich auch das Corsair 540, obwohl ich andere Gehäuse schöner finde 

1140 ist schon sehr passabel  

Ich benutz eigentlich auch nur Fraps, wenn überhaupt. Kann dir wegen der Anzeige nicht helfen, da haben die anderen sicherlich ne Antwort parat


----------



## Penman (27. April 2015)

"Haben sie ein iPhone?" Was soll denn die Frage?
Den Deal würde ich auch abblasen. Es könnte sein, dass der sich irgendwo ein PayPal-Konto beschafft hat und damit bezahlt hat.
Ich weiß nicht, ob PayPal da eine Möglichkeit bietet, das zu beanstanden. Weil ärgerlich wäre es auf jeden Fall, da du das Geld schon hast und durch die Rückzahlung wieder Gebühren anfallen würden. Lote mal die Optionen von PayPal aus und notfalls frag den Support da an.

Theoretisch kann der Kleine dir gerade nicht sonderlich viel außer bei PayPal einen Fall aufmachen. Dann schneidet er sich aber ins eigene Fleisch, weil du erklären kannst, dass er Minderjährig ist und deshalb das Geschäft abbrechen möchtest. Verlieren kannst du kaum.

---
Erfreuliches von der Lüfterfront: Lüfter-Stacking funktioniert! Wenn man wirklich dafür sorgt, dass die Luft mal etwas weiter wegkommt, läuft das auch. Notgedrungen habe ich den Radiator in die Laufwerksschächte gestellt, weil der CPU-Kühler seine Abluft direkt drauf geblasen hat. Praktischererweise ist die Front mit Mesh überzogen. Da strömt die Luft gut raus. Von 2 von 4 Blenden habe ich den Staubfilter abgenommen, damit die Luft besser rausströmt.
Jetzt komme ich auch wieder auf angenehme 45°C im Idle.

Die Frage ist jetzt nur: Wieso hat die Kühlleistung so stark abgenommen? Ich hatte es getestet, als die Grafikkarte eingetroffen war und da schaffte es der Lüfter alleine, die 45°C im Idle zu halten. :/


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. April 2015)

SnamiBog schrieb:


> Hallöchen^^
> 
> So meine Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290x  8GB ist eingebaut. Erster Gedanke: Was für ein fettes Teil! xD Es könnte sehr sehr schwierig werden, damit auf meinem G1 Sniper Z97 Board Crossfire mit einer zweiten zu betreiben, bin eher noch skeptisch ob der platz überhaupt ausreicht haha xD
> 
> ...


Benutze am besten den Msi Afterburner. Dort kannste die OSD Funktion nutzen und dir die Taktraten / Temps / FPS usw  im game Anzeigen lassen


----------



## Ralle@ (27. April 2015)

Sapphire hat eine neue Trixx Version, soll einige Bugs beheben.
https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx


----------



## Penman (27. April 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Benutze am besten den Msi Afterburner. Dort kannste die OSD Funktion nutzen und dir die Taktraten / Temps / FPS usw  im game Anzeigen lassen



Ich hatte das Tool letztens mal kurz installiert. Die Funktionalität wurde in eine andere Software ausgelagert, die mitinstalliert wird. In GTA V hatte das Tool aber nicht anspringen wollen. :/


----------



## DARPA (27. April 2015)

Hast du in den Settings vom Afterburner auch eingestellt, dass die Werte angezeigt werden sollen?


----------



## Penman (27. April 2015)

Den Punkt gab es nicht mehr. Es hieß ja immer: MSI Afterburner für FPS und Stuff ingame.
Hab das Programm abgesucht, online gesucht und einen Screenshot gefunden. Die Option zum Aktivieren war einfach nicht da. Die Erklärung eines Users: Das wurde in Anwendung bla ausgelagert: Benutz den. Und dieses Teil hat bei mir nichts gebracht.
Vielleicht, weil GTA V eine 64 Bit Anwendung ist. :/


----------



## DARPA (27. April 2015)

Ja das OSD wird durch RTSS realisiert. Dieses Tool wird einfach beim Installieren vom AB mitinstalliert. Die Aktivierung des OSD erfolgt aber in den Einstellungen des AB.

Lad dir am besten den AB direkt bei MSI runter. Dann ist das Tool 100 pro mit im Installer.


----------



## Penman (27. April 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war es mitgeliefert und installiert. Beide liefen auch zusammen, aber es tat sich nichts. Muss ich zuhause noch mal überprüfen.


----------



## DARPA (27. April 2015)

Wie gesagt: Im AB unter Einstellungen -> Überwachung -> Haken bei "Zeige OSD" (muss für jede Eigenschaft separat ausgewählt werden)


----------



## maximusoptimus (2. Mai 2015)

hi 

hab grade den Thread hier entdeckt und gebe mal meinen Senf dazu
also, ich habe mal AMD Overdrive ausprobiert
meine MSI 290X 8GB läuft stabil bei bisher getesteten:

+7% Takt @1102 Mhz
+7% max. Spannung
+50 Mhz Speicher @1425 Mhz

bei 80°-85° Grad mit dem MSI Kühler erstaunlich leise
hab jetzt bei BF4, Ultra, 4k, ohne AA 50-60 FPS 
ist mal ne nette alternative zu MSI Afterburner, da AMD selber dafür sogt, dass sie stabil läuft wenn man genug erlaubt


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Mai 2015)

maximusoptimus schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hab grade den Thread hier entdeckt und gebe mal meinen Senf dazu
> also, ich habe mal AMD Overdrive ausprobiert
> ...



*Achtung: Das Tool funktioniert nicht bei Intel-Systemen!     *Schade


----------



## ebastler (3. Mai 2015)

Hä? Bei mir funktioniert Overdrive einwandfrei. Hat nur weniger Funktionen und eine für mich weniger angenehme Oberfläche als der Afterburner.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend, ich hab jetzt auch endlich eine dicke Hawaii (290X Matrix aus dem Sale [emoji317] ) und werde höchstwahrscheinlich auch darauf meinen Peter II montieren. 
Jetzt bin ich mir bei den Kühlkörpern relativ unsicher. Die Karte ist etwa 15cm breit. Ram-Kühler sind genug vorhanden, aber für die Spannungswandler liegen bei dem Kühler ja leider nur ein schmalerer Referenz-Fächer und 6 relativ kleine VRM-Körperchen bei.  Ich habe auch noch einen ausgedienten Alu-Kühlblock für CPUs aus dem ich immerhin eine Art Backplate zur Unterstützung oder einen 9cm breiten Alufächer sägen könnte. 
Was könnte man da am besten Einsetzen?
Zudem beschäftigt mich die Frage, wie ich das ganze befestige. Meine letzte Erfahrung mit Wärmeleitkleber war im warsten Sinne des Wortes hart und meine letzten Pads (graue Phobya Ultra 5W) klebten fast gar nicht...  Ich habe jetzt auch schon davon gehört, dass man Wärmeleitpaste verwenden kann und dann nur zum fixieren ein wenig Kleber benutzt, eventuell ist das ja ein guter Mittelweg. 
Vielen Dank schon mal, wenn mir jemand dazu seine Meinung sagt, sollte das zu umfangreich sein erstelle ich sonst auch gerne einen eigenen Thread wenn das Schlachtschiff da ist


----------



## bath92 (18. Mai 2015)

Servus,

hab festgestellt, dass bei meiner Vapor R9 290 Tri-X OC der VRAM ständig mit 1400MHz läuft, also auch im Desktopbetrieb.
Müsste der nicht runtertakten ohne Last?


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Mai 2015)

Hast du mehrere Monitore angeschlossen oder mehr als 60Hz?


----------



## bath92 (18. Mai 2015)

Hab nur einen Monitor, der hat aber 144Hz und ist über DVI angeschlossen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Mai 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich hab jetzt auch endlich eine dicke Hawaii (290X Matrix aus dem Sale [emoji317] ) und werde höchstwahrscheinlich auch darauf meinen Peter II montieren.
> Jetzt bin ich mir bei den Kühlkörpern relativ unsicher. Die Karte ist etwa 15cm breit. Ram-Kühler sind genug vorhanden, aber für die Spannungswandler liegen bei dem Kühler ja leider nur ein schmalerer Referenz-Fächer und 6 relativ kleine VRM-Körperchen bei.  Ich habe auch noch einen ausgedienten Alu-Kühlblock für CPUs aus dem ich immerhin eine Art Backplate zur Unterstützung oder einen 9cm breiten Alufächer sägen könnte.
> Was könnte man da am besten Einsetzen?
> Zudem beschäftigt mich die Frage, wie ich das ganze befestige. Meine letzte Erfahrung mit Wärmeleitkleber war im warsten Sinne des Wortes hart und meine letzten Pads (graue Phobya Ultra 5W) klebten fast gar nicht...  Ich habe jetzt auch schon davon gehört, dass man Wärmeleitpaste verwenden kann und dann nur zum fixieren ein wenig Kleber benutzt, eventuell ist das ja ein guter Mittelweg.
> Vielen Dank schon mal, wenn mir jemand dazu seine Meinung sagt, sollte das zu umfangreich sein erstelle ich sonst auch gerne einen eigenen Thread wenn das Schlachtschiff da ist


Die Wärmeleitpaste kannst du mit etwas Kleber mischen.

Am besten wäre, wenn du versuchst würdest einen soliden VRM-Kühler zu basteln.



bath92 schrieb:


> Hab nur einen Monitor, der hat aber *144Hz* und ist über DVI angeschlossen.


Du hast dir deine Frage selbst beantwortet.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Mai 2015)

Der nächste Schritt wäre das erstellen eines 2D-Profils im Afterburner, da solltest du immerhin auf 400/625 MHz oder ähnliches kommen können. Ich hab mit zwei Monitoren genau das gleiche 'Problem'. 

OK, dann probier ich mal so ne 3/4 zu 1 Mischung und Pinsel diesmal nicht das ganze PCB voll. Der Kühlkörper wird im Idealfall eh vom GPU-Kühler gehalten ;D


----------



## bath92 (19. Mai 2015)

Ok, die Ursache ist mir jetzt bekannt. Aber gibt´s da auch einen Erklärung, wieso sich die Karte bei 144Hz Monitoren so verhält?
Die Karte lässt sich "manuell" mit Afterburner nicht runtertakten, also alles unter Werkseinstellungen (1030/1400) ist nicht möglich. (OC geht hingehen schon)
Im 2D-Betrieb (mit Werkseinstellungen) taktet die Karte mit 325/1400. 
Afterburner bzw. TriXX Tweak Utility haben bei mir außerdem das Problem, dass sie die OC-Einstellungen bei jedem Systemstart verwerfen. 
Der Hacken fürs Laden der OC-Einstellungen bei Systemstart ist gesetzt. Afterburner minimiert starten hilft auch nicht. Das OC Profil muss immer erst manuell geladen werden

Edit: Energieeinstellungen sind auf ausbalanciert.


----------



## ebastler (20. Mai 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Afterburner bzw. TriXX Tweak Utility haben bei mir außerdem das Problem, dass sie die OC-Einstellungen bei jedem Systemstart verwerfen.
> Der Hacken fürs Laden der OC-Einstellungen bei Systemstart ist gesetzt. Afterburner minimiert starten hilft auch nicht. Das OC Profil muss immer erst manuell geladen werden
> 
> Edit: Energieeinstellungen sind auf ausbalanciert.



Das liegt daran, dass erst AB/Trixx starten, dann das CCC. Das CCC setzt dann seine Einstellungen durch, da es später startet.
Lösung: Afterburner/Trixx zeitverzögert starten.
Such einfach bei Google nach "Afterburner delayed startup", erinner mich nicht mehr, wie es geht - weiß nur mehr, dass es geht


----------



## bath92 (20. Mai 2015)

Ok, werde dann mal Afterburner mit einem delay starten lassen. Sollte über die Aufgabenplanung von Windows funktionieren.

Jemand noch einen Idee wegen dem eigentlichen Problem?


----------



## DARPA (20. Mai 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Ok, werde dann mal Afterburner mit einem delay starten lassen. Sollte über die Aufgabenplanung von Windows funktionieren.



In der .cfg von Afterburner gibt es direkt einen Punkt startup delay. Dort kannste die Verzögerung eintragen (Eingabe in ms).


----------



## bath92 (20. Mai 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> In der .cfg von Afterburner gibt es direkt einen Punkt startup delay. Dort kannste die Verzögerung eintragen (Eingabe in ms).



Mit der Aufgabenplanung funktioniert es schon mal. Werde deinen Vorschlag auch noch testen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sehe ich den Schnitt von VDDC in GPU-Z ?

Was ist ungefährlich für meine HW ?


----------



## bath92 (21. Mai 2015)

Linksklick auf die markierte Stelle im Screenshot und average auswählen. 

Edit: Allerdings würde ich eher auf die maximal Werte achten.


----------



## KempA (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
die 290x ist meine erste Karte von AMD. Aus der Nvidia-Welt kenn ich im Treiber den Punkt "Digitale Farbanpassung". Hier kann man die Farben etwas kräftiger machen. Gibts sowas auch bei AMD? Denn ich bin so daran gewohnt, dass mir alle Farben jetzt sehr kalt vorkommen.


----------



## skyscraper (21. Mai 2015)

Unter "meine digitalen Flachbildschirme" gibt es einen Punkt, der"Anzeigefarbe" heißt. Eventuell findest Du da, was Du suchst.


----------



## jamie (23. Mai 2015)

Moin,

habe meine Asus Matrix R9 290x heute Mittag eingebaut. FurMark lief wunderbar, ohne Probleme. 
Dann hab ich heute nachmittag mal The Witcher 3 gestartet. lief auch alles tutti die ersten Minuten. Dann wollte ich die Sprach auf Englisch stellen. Also zurück in's Menü, umgestellt und den Speicherstand geladen. gab einen Crash im Anzeigetreiber. Da ich prüfen wollte, ob's an der Karte oder am Spiel liegt, habe ich mal schnell Metro: Last Light gestartet. Da ist mir dann der Treiber abgestürzt. Und ab dann ging nichts mehr wirklich. Ich hatte fette Anzeigefehler und konnte nichts mehr machen. Musste in den abgesicherten Modus und habe von da aus mit DDU sauber gemacht, neu installiert, eine neue Treiberversion aus dem Netz geladen und die installiert (vor jeder Neuinstallation gesäubert), aber nichts hat geholfen. Ich habe beim Boot immer einen Blackscreen direkt nach dem Windows-Logo, gefolgt von eine Reboot.
Frage: Hilft es was, ein neues Bios raufzuladen oder ist RMA die einzige Antwort?
Ich habe nicht übertaktet oder dergleichen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Mai 2015)

Zuvor NV drin gewesen?


----------



## jamie (23. Mai 2015)

Jap, 'ne GTX570. Wurde aber mit DDU vor'm Einbau ein Mal sauber gemacht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Mai 2015)

PC neu aufsetzen. Hatte auch nur Probleme ohne Neuinstallation.


----------



## jamie (23. Mai 2015)

Echt? So'n Dreck! Habe noch 'ne Partition frei, auf der ich's mal probieren kann, ohne das alte abschreiben zu müssen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Mai 2015)

Probier es. Von AMD auf Nvidia geht es komischer Weise ohne Neuinstallation.


----------



## Performer81 (23. Mai 2015)

Das liegt garantiert *nicht* an der vorherigen Nvidia Karte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Mai 2015)

Das ist mir schon klar, aber man kann es trotzdem probieren.


----------



## jamie (23. Mai 2015)

Hab's probiert und es hat überhaupt nichts verändert. Sobald ich den treiber wieder installiert habe gab's Darstellungsfehler und zack Blackscreen.

Also: noch irgendwelche Vorschläge? BIOS-Flash o.ä.? Mit RMA wird sowieso nichts vor Mittwoch.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Mai 2015)

Könnte das nicht an deiner Lüftermodaktion liegen? Vl die Schrauben zu fest angezogen.


----------



## jamie (23. Mai 2015)

Habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. 
Ich habe die Schrauben aber nur sehr vorsichtig angezogen. Hab sie vorhin auch nochmal auseinander gebaut und alles gecheckt, konnte aber nichts feststellen. Das ich beim Umbau selber einen Kurzschluss o.ä. verursacht habe und damit die Karte gekillt habe, kann auch nicht sein, weil sie direkt danach ja noch lief und auch beim FurMark-Stresstest keine Zicken gemacht hat. Auch im Desktop war alles tutti. Erst Stunden später dann in The Witcher 3 gab's plötzlich Probleme und die (wie geschildert) auch nicht vom Start an...
Deswegen bin ich auch ein wenig ratlos.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2015)

Mal die spannung bisl erhöhen


----------



## MfDoom (24. Mai 2015)

Wenn nichts klappt würde ich nicht lang rummacvhen sondern umtauschen. Ist ja Nagelneu.


----------



## ebastler (24. Mai 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe meine Asus Matrix R9 290x heute Mittag eingebaut. FurMark lief wunderbar, ohne Probleme.
> Dann hab ich heute nachmittag mal The Witcher 3 gestartet. lief auch alles tutti die ersten Minuten. Dann wollte ich die Sprach auf Englisch stellen. Also zurück in's Menü, umgestellt und den Speicherstand geladen. gab einen Crash im Anzeigetreiber. Da ich prüfen wollte, ob's an der Karte oder am Spiel liegt, habe ich mal schnell Metro: Last Light gestartet. Da ist mir dann der Treiber abgestürzt. Und ab dann ging nichts mehr wirklich. Ich hatte fette Anzeigefehler und konnte nichts mehr machen. Musste in den abgesicherten Modus und habe von da aus mit DDU sauber gemacht, neu installiert, eine neue Treiberversion aus dem Netz geladen und die installiert (vor jeder Neuinstallation gesäubert), aber nichts hat geholfen. Ich habe beim Boot immer einen Blackscreen direkt nach dem Windows-Logo, gefolgt von eine Reboot.
> ...


Genau das Problem hatte ein Kumpel auch. Nach Einbau lief es ganz kurz gut, dann Blackscreen nach dem Login. GT740 -> 290 Vapor.
OS neuaufsetzen hat als Einziges geholfen, seitdem läuft der Eimer.


----------



## jamie (24. Mai 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Genau das Problem hatte ein Kumpel auch. Nach Einbau lief es ganz kurz gut, dann Blackscreen nach dem Login. GT740 -> 290 Vapor.
> OS neuaufsetzen hat als Einziges geholfen, seitdem läuft der Eimer.



Interessant... Aber wie gesagt hat das Aufsetzen und Booten einer zweiten Windows-Installation auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Mai 2015)

Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass der ungekühlte Speicher ohne die Plastikabdeckung keine Luft mehr bekommt und dann zu warm wird bzw. geworden ist, was ihn gekillt hat?


----------



## jamie (24. Mai 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass der ungekühlte Speicher ohne die Plastikabdeckung keine Luft mehr bekommt und dann zu warm wird bzw. geworden ist, was ihn gekillt hat?



Habe die Temps. in TW3 nicht verfolgt, weil eine Viertelstunde FurMark ja auch keine Probleme gemacht hat.
Zumal das Entfernen der Abdeckung den Luftstrom eher verbessert und einen Hitzestau verhindert.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (24. Mai 2015)

Evtl. Karte mit Furmark gekillt? Es wird nicht umsonst von Furmark abgeraten...


----------



## jamie (24. Mai 2015)

Da die Karte unter FurMark nur 73° warm geworden ist und auch während des 15 minütigen Tests nicht abgeschmiert ist, sondern anschließend noch ein paar Stunden lief und erst nach 'ner halben Stunde in TW3 angefangen hat, Probleme zu machen, kann ich mir auch das ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.

Edit: wie mache ich das am Besten mit der RMA? Sofort zurück an CSL-Computer schicken und in diesem Formular eine Fehlerbeschreibung angeben, dder erstmal den Asus-Support kontaktieren und ihnen alles (inkl. Umbau) schildern?


----------



## KempA (24. Mai 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Unter "meine digitalen Flachbildschirme" gibt es einen Punkt, der"Anzeigefarbe" heißt. Eventuell findest Du da, was Du suchst.



Vielen Dank!
Der Punkt "Sättigung" kommt dem schon sehr nahe


----------



## NuVirus (24. Mai 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Probier es. Von AMD auf Nvidia geht es komischer Weise ohne Neuinstallation.



Also ich hab die Asus auch und bei mir ging der Umstieg von GTX 670 auf 290X problemlos auch der Umstieg bei meinem Bruder nach der defekten GTX 560 auf HD 4850 lief problemlos.

Weiß jmd wieso die aktuelle GPU-Z Version keine Spannungen usw. der Matrix 290 anzeigt - auch bei meiner 670 wird hier nix angezeigt muss man das irgendwie einblenden oder so?


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Mai 2015)

Du kannst die ganzen Sensoren leider nur mit Asus GPU-Tweak auslesen, aber dafür gibts dann immerhin knapp 20 Stück


----------



## turbosnake (28. Mai 2015)

Kann man ungefähr einschätzen wie weit der Preis sinken wird, sobald die Nachfolger draußen sind?


----------



## jamie (28. Mai 2015)

Das wird von Preis und Leistung der Neuen abhängen...
Ich denke aber nicht so unglaublich viel, es sei denn AMD bringt absolute Killer-Karten.^^
Also 250€ für eine R9 290x werden auch nach Release nicht normal sein.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Mai 2015)

Würde eine 290 (x) zu meiner CPU passen i5 2320 @ 3,4 GHz 

Budget wäre bei ca 300 eher weniger

Derzeit nutze ich eine 7870 GE von Saphire mit 2 GB RAM


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2015)

Mit ein paar Abstrichen in CPU-Lastigen Spielen würde das gehen, kein Problem. Evtl. musst du ein BIOS Update machen, damit die Karte erkannt wird.


----------



## marvinj (28. Mai 2015)

Die CPU wird leider limitieren, da sie ja noch auch aus 2011 ist. schließe mich deshlab der Meinung von S754 an


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Mai 2015)

Naja CPU Upgrade würde auch noch in den nächsten 6 Monaten anstehen. Aber ich sehe halt derzeit meine Graka als Bottleneck


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2015)

Dann nimm eine 290 oder eine gebrauchte 290X. Die kannst du ja in den neuen Rechner mitnehmen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Mai 2015)

So habe mir nun diese gegönnt:
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

morgen oder übermorgen ist sie da


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2015)

Viel Spaß damit, eine sehr gute Wahl! 

Meine 290X ist aber immer noch die leiseste


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Mai 2015)

Danke werde ich haben. Laut DHL morgen nachmittag da


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2015)

Wahnsinn, das geht so schnell?


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Mai 2015)

Alternate aber den normalen Versand gewählt. Muss wohl kurz vorm abholen der Pakete bestellt haben, so dass sie noch mit rausging


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2015)

Trotz normalen Versand schon morgen da? Wahnsinn, die DHL ist ja echt schnell bei euch. Hier kann ich froh sein, wenn eine Inlandsendung innerhalb von 3 Tagen da ist.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Mai 2015)

Ja hängt immer etwas davon ab wieviel Platz die im Transporter haben. Wenn der voll ist haben die express Bestellungen natürlich vorrang. 

Man kann ja über unsere Post ab und zu ganz gut meckern, aber da ist die echt top


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit, eine sehr gute Wahl!
> 
> Meine 290X ist aber immer noch die leiseste [emoji317] [emoji14]


Wasserkühlung?


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Mai 2015)

Würde ich tippen. Denn leiser wäre nur noch ne Vapor


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2015)

Naja so viel leiser ist die Vapor auch nicht. 

Und viel Spaß mit der neuen Karte.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Mai 2015)

Aber etwas leiser dann doch. Zumindest im Idle


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wasserkühlung?



Ich meine eigentlich die leiseste Luftkühlung 
Alpenföhn Peter 2 +  zwei Noiseblocker PL2 + Flüssigmetall als WLP + Luftkanal aus Karton


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (28. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich meine eigentlich die leiseste Luftkühlung
> Alpenföhn Peter 2 +  zwei Noiseblocker PL2 + Flüssigmetall als WLP + Luftkanal aus Karton


Willst du noch weiter untertreiben


----------



## ebastler (29. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit, eine sehr gute Wahl!
> 
> Meine 290X ist aber immer noch die leiseste


Mit Peter? Dream on 
#morpheusmasterrace 

Ne, im Ernst: Wie viel rpm brauchst du unter Volllast in Spielen? Ich brauch bei 1100/1400MHz ca. 700-850. 65-70° Core. Außer bei Sleeping Dogs, aber das Spiel ist pervers XD


----------



## derneuemann (29. Mai 2015)

Wie schauen da dann die Temperaturen deiner VRM´s aus?
Vielleicht mache ich die nächsten Wochen nochmal einen Spaßwechsel zu einer 290(X) und dann mit peter 2 / MK 26 oder morpheus.

Da tendiere ich eigentlich eher zu dem MK 26 oder zum Peter 2, weil die einfach kompakter sind und damit auch kompatibler.


----------



## ebastler (29. Mai 2015)

Ich hab normal 65-69° Chip und 70-80° VRM.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Mai 2015)

Ich bin aktuell bei 1130Mhz mit +50mV und ich hatte jetzt in BF4 bis zu 82°@1430rpm mit meinem Peter. Im Idle sind es 47° (Karte taktet runter!)
Ich glaube, ich sollte die WLP noch mal wechseln und die Schrauben auch ordentlich anziehen, oder habt ihr noch weitere Ideen, wie ich den wieder ordentlich draufbekomme?


----------



## derneuemann (29. Mai 2015)

82°C sind zu viel, vor allem bei 1430 RPM. Außer deine Karte bekommt gar keine frische Luft. Der Peter liegt eigentlich keine 10% hinter dem Morpheus, bei der Core Temperatur. Nur bei der VRM Temperatur liegt der Morpheus deutlich vorne.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Mai 2015)

Ich hab ja 14Phasen auf der Matrix, deshalb sind die meist unter 70°. 
Die Karte ist quasi mitten im Durchzug (230er vor den Festplatten; 120er im Laufwerksschacht und 200er in der Seite i.V.m. Abluft hinten/oben), also ist das Problem eindeutig der Kontakt zur GPU. Die Temperatur war allerdings ein paar Tage zuvor deutlich besser.
Meint ihr, ich muss die Schrauben einfach nachziehen oder sollte ich die (vor 2 Wochen aufgetragene) Wärmeleitpaste dann lieber gleich mit wechseln?


----------



## S754 (29. Mai 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mit Peter? Dream on
> #morpheusmasterrace
> 
> Ne, im Ernst: Wie viel rpm brauchst du unter Volllast in Spielen? Ich brauch bei 1100/1400MHz ca. 700-850. 65-70° Core. Außer bei Sleeping Dogs, aber das Spiel ist pervers XD



Keine Ahnung, meine sind nicht PWM. Hab Lüftersteuerung. Idle 5V, Zocken 12V. Vorne hab ich noch zwei 120mm Gehäuselüfter von Scythe, 800RPM 12V.
Außerdem muss viel RPM nicht automatisch laut bedeuten. Meine GPU hat beim Zocken (BF4 Online 64p) 74-84°.  Spannungswandler liegen bei 90-100°C. Also alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Mai 2015)

Nach dem Abbau, schau mal wie die WLP verteilt ist. Meist wird was verkantet bei der Montage.
Vielleicht ist ja auch ein Kühlkörper im Weg und sorgt dafür, dass der Kühler schräg liegt.


Meine Lüfter laufen bei 40% über PWM und dann wird bei BF4 die GPU nicht mehr als 62°C warm und die SpaWas liegen um die 70°C.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Mai 2015)

So meine 290 ist jetzt da. Nun geht's gleich ans einbaue


----------



## S754 (29. Mai 2015)

Viel Spaß dabei 
Stromstecker nicht vergessen


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß nicht genau, was es ist, aber in der Mitte der GPU gibts komische weiße Flecken in der WLP. Mal gucken ob/wie ich sie abbekomme, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Mai 2015)

Wie Stromstecker? Ich dachte Karte rein und fertig


----------



## S754 (29. Mai 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wie Stromstecker? Ich dachte Karte rein und fertig



Ääh nein? Die Karte braucht noch zusätzlich Saft vom Netzteil. Die hat einen 8 pin und einen 6 pin Stromstecker.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Mai 2015)

Nope die hat 2 8 Pin


----------



## S754 (29. Mai 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nope die hat 2 8 Pin



Ja dann halt zwei 8 pin^^
Die müssen jedenfalls angesteckt werden.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Mai 2015)

Ach nee ist nicht der erste PC den ich zsam gebaut habe


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Mai 2015)

Mal eine Frage 

Ich habe die 290 nun installiert. Seitdem kann ich mit dem MSI Afterburner den Grafikkarten stresstest nicht mehr ausführen und auch die FPS Anzeige funktioniert nicht mehr
 Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## S754 (29. Mai 2015)

1x neu installieren, dann sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Mai 2015)

Ok mache ich morgen


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Mai 2015)

Und bitte welche R9 290-er Karte hast nun genau und wie zufrieden bist ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. Mai 2015)

Die Tri-x von Sapphire und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Habe sie mal unter Last gesetzt nahe zu Lautlos geblieben. Diverse Games auf Anschlag hoch gestellt, und auch das hat sie ohne Murren gemacht.

Freu mich schon auf Skyrim mit ein paar Grafikmods, denn das wollte meine alte 7870 mit 2 GB nicht wirklich


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Mai 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, was es ist, aber in der Mitte der GPU gibts komische weiße Flecken in der WLP. Mal gucken ob/wie ich sie abbekomme, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Puuuuh hast du soviel wlp drauf geklatscht? Das quillt ja voll rüber


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. Mai 2015)

Respekt das ist echt viel WLP


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Mai 2015)

@Darkskorpion

Also die Tri-X NEW Edition welche ich auch besitze
Witcher 3 knapp 20 Minuten und  mit OC  @1100 Mhz  um die 78 bis 80 Grad und Lüfter manuell auf 35% gestellt.   Bei >=81 Grad stelle ich den Lüfter auf 40% hoch.
35% Hörbar aber bei Weitem nicht störend,  40% ist noch angenehm... Ab 45 bis 47% wird es schon langsam etwas nervig, aber noch aushaltbar.

Wie schnell dreht bitte bei Dir der Lüfter beim Zocken und bitte welche Temperaturen
und hast im Idle auch bei gewissen Drehzaheln ein Aufheulen, sprich Rattern, Knattern vernommen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. Mai 2015)

Also bisher habe ich in der Lüftersteuerung noch nichts manuell verstellt. Unter Furmark, konnte Ich jedoch keine Geräusche feststellen, außer halt Lüfter

edit:

Also nachdem ich sowohl den MSI Afterburner und den AMD Treiber deinstalliert habe und neu Installiert habe geht der Kombustor von MSI weiterhin nicht.

Kann das jemand bestätigen? Furmark selber geht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Mai 2015)

Mann braucht kein furmark und kein kombuster...Nehme besser valley und heaven


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (30. Mai 2015)

Ich hab die R9 290 PCS+ und in TW3(hoch/Ultra @ FHD) bringt die Grafikkarte schon ganz schön auf Touren. Dabei wird sie auch relativ laut und heiß(~80 Grad @50% Lüfterspeed). Glaubt ihr es würde was bringen wenn ich mal die WLP tauschen würde? Im Moment spiele ich mit den runtergetakteten Setup(-44mV bei 900/1200), das läuft auch sehr flüssig(50-60Fps) aber ich würde schon gerne das ganze Leistungspotential der Graka nutzen ohne das man das Lüftergeräusch der Graka selbst durch geschlossene Kopfhörer hört.


----------



## S754 (30. Mai 2015)

Mach Flüssigmetall drauf, bringt max. 10°C. 
Vorher die SMD Kondensatoren auf der GPU mit irgendwas isolieren (Klarlack, herkömmliche WLP).

Eine Luftabtrennung aus Karton zwischen CPU Kühler und Grafikkarte hat bei mir ~4°C gebracht, solltest du vielleicht auch in Erwägung ziehen bei schlechter Gehäusebelüftung.


----------



## Performer81 (31. Mai 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Ich hab die R9 290 PCS+ und in TW3(hoch/Ultra @ FHD) bringt die Grafikkarte schon ganz schön auf Touren. Dabei wird sie auch relativ laut und heiß(~80 Grad @50% Lüfterspeed)..



50% bei 80 Grad? Ist der Lüfter bei dir auf AUto? Bei mir dreht er bei knapp über 60 Grad schon über 60%


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (31. Mai 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> 50% bei 80 Grad? Ist der Lüfter bei dir auf AUto? Bei mir dreht er bei knapp über 60 Grad schon über 60%



Nein, sind Custom Profile. Bis ~80 Grad sind die sehr leise eingestellt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2015)

Also mir reichen zur Zeit meine 1000/1300mhz @ Max 25% luffi  in bf 4 mp Max 76 Grad ( Heizungsluft)
 GH Luffis auf min ......... Und ich höre nichts


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Mai 2015)

Wissen wir bereits zum 1000 Male!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wissen wir bereits zum 1000 Male!


Was hast du denn für ein Problem?


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Mai 2015)

Keines
Mit der Tri-X New Edition mit OC  @1100 +30mV bei der Witcher Lüfter fix auf 35% komme ich auf 81 bis 82 Grad, dann ab 82 dreht der Lüfter auf 40% hoch
Werde wohl 38% anpeilen und bis 83 Grad dies so laufen lassen, erst dann auf 40% steuern lassen.


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube die Sauerei war Teamwork von Asus und mir 
Belüftet ist mein Gehäuse schon wirklich sehr gut, daran dürfte es nicht liegen.
Mir bereitet aber die ungleiche Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste ein bisschen Sorgen, denn irgendwie muss da ja was krumm sein und nicht richtig sitzen.
Gibts da irgendwelche bekannten Fallstricke wodurch der Kontakt so schlecht wird?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Keines
> Mit der Tri-X New Edition mit OC  @1100 +30mV bei der Witcher Lüfter fix auf 35% komme ich auf 81 bis 82 Grad, dann ab 82 dreht der Lüfter auf 40% hoch
> Werde wohl 38% anpeilen und bis 83 Grad dies so laufen lassen, erst dann auf 40% steuern lassen.


Du schreibst doch jedes mal das selbe 😁


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Mai 2015)

Nun sind wir Pari, OK!


----------



## Nickles (31. Mai 2015)

Moin, will bzw muss zum ersten mal per display port anschliessen.
Beim stöbern nach einem Kabel sind normal und mini DP verfügbar.
Bei der graka steht nur DP also ohne mini 4096MB VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Dennoch habe ich das Gefühl dass der Steckplatz an der Graka kleiner ist als der am Bildschirm?!?
Brauche ich dann doch die mini Version?


----------



## ebastler (31. Mai 2015)

Nope, die hat einen Fullsize-Displayport, ebenso wie meine.
Ein normales DP Kabel passt! 

Nachtrag: Hier noch ein Foto. Displayport-Buchse der 290X, und ein DP auf mDP Kabel.
Man sieht gut, dass mDP viel kleiner ist und ein ganz anderes Format hat, falls dich das beruhigt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun sind wir Pari, OK!


Okay [emoji6]


----------



## derneuemann (1. Juni 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Sauerei war Teamwork von Asus und mir
> Belüftet ist mein Gehäuse schon wirklich sehr gut, daran dürfte es nicht liegen.
> Mir bereitet aber die ungleiche Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste ein bisschen Sorgen, denn irgendwie muss da ja was krumm sein und nicht richtig sitzen.
> Gibts da irgendwelche bekannten Fallstricke wodurch der Kontakt so schlecht wird?



Moin, erstmal alles sauber machen! Dann neu verteilen, nicht ganz so viel  und den Kühler montieren. Danach kannst du den Kühler ja nochmal ab nehmen und den korekten Sitz überprüfen.

ASUS und Dir? Hast du die erste WLP drauf gelassen und nur neue dazu geschmiert? Das macht man nicht.


----------



## DerMega (3. Juni 2015)

Zu viel WLP kann auch zu einer zu hohen Coretemp führen.


----------



## criss vaughn (5. Juni 2015)

Mal in die Menge gefragt: Welche max. Chipspannung / AUX habt ihr unter Luft / H²0 zum Benchen angelegt .. ? Bin mittlerweile bei 1240 MHz angekommen, aber langsam wird's unschön


----------



## markuspfi (5. Juni 2015)

Nur mal so eine Frage:
Was denkt ihr ist denn zur Zeit ein angemessener Preis für eine 290/290X ?
Will mir nämlich eine zulegen, weiß aber nicht ob ich noch bisschen warten soll, wegen evtl. Preisabfalls nachdem die neuen von AMD rauskommen.

Was denkt ihr? Jetzt kaufen oder noch 2 - 4 Wochen warten? (und für wie viel € ?)


----------



## ebastler (5. Juni 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Mal in die Menge gefragt: Welche max. Chipspannung / AUX habt ihr unter Luft / H²0 zum Benchen angelegt .. ? Bin mittlerweile bei 1240 MHz angekommen, aber langsam wird's unschön


1230 mV Core im Mittel, mehr geht bei mir mit Trixx nicht. Aux hab ich gelassen, da ich keinen Plan davon hab ^^

Hab immer noch die schnellste Hawaii im PCGHX Heaven Rankingthread


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> 1230 mV Core im Mittel, mehr geht bei mir mit Trixx nicht. Aux hab ich gelassen, da ich keinen Plan davon hab ^^
> 
> Hab immer noch die schnellste Hawaii im PCGHX Heaven Rankingthread


Mir fehlt das X sonst hätte ich dich geschlagen😁..... Aber im Winter versuche ich nochn Paar MHz raus zu kitzeln


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mir fehlt das X sonst hätte ich dich geschlagen😁..... Aber im Winter versuche ich nochn Paar MHz raus zu kitzeln


Das X steht auch für Xtreme Performance 
ich müsste mal +250mV oder gar +300mV draufkriegen, dann sollte n bissel mehr Takt drin sein. Und mal verstehen, was man mit dem Aux-Kram genau machen soll 

1.24V unter Last hab ich bei +200mV im Mittel, das ist ja noch 24/7 akzeptabel^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juni 2015)

Du könntest deine Karte auch zu mir senden und dann können wir schauen, was sie unter Wasser schafft. [emoji14] Meine aktuelle lässt sich leider nicht übertakten.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Kaum mehr, wie ich glaube. 65°C am Chip sind schonmal ne Ansage, wo selbst Wasser nicht mehr viel bringt


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Juni 2015)

Ich habe meine Karte noch nicht übertaktet. Dafür ist es leider zu warm


----------



## DARPA (6. Juni 2015)

Ich würd eher sagen dein Kühler zu schlecht


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Juni 2015)

Also ich glaube das der Tri-x ganz gut ist


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Meine bleibt bei jeder Temperatur selbst mit OC kühl^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (6. Juni 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das der Tri-x ganz gut ist



Der ist auch gut. Also kein Hindernis an der Taktschraube zu drehen. Oder hast du Temperaturprobleme?


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich nicht aber der Raum wo mein PC steht ist derzeit gefühlt 40 Grad warm


----------



## pupsi11 (6. Juni 2015)

jemand mit ner vapor 290x 8gb hier? und schon oc betrieben?


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (6. Juni 2015)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> jemand mit ner vapor 290x 8gb hier? und schon oc betrieben?



Habs mit ner Msi 8GB gemacht. 1150MHz bei +50mV.


----------



## pupsi11 (6. Juni 2015)

die 1150 bekomm ich auch noch hin.. wäre interessant wenn jemnd mit luft vielleicht noch mehr hinbekommen hat


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Schlussendlich ist egal, welche Karte du hast, nur der Chip zählt. Meine 290X ref geht auch höher, wenn ich will. Heizt dann aber und frisst Strom wie Hulle, weshalb ich nicht über 1150 gehe für Spiele.


----------



## pupsi11 (6. Juni 2015)

hab den billig chip drauf . aber zu spät aufgefallen sonst wäre die zurück gegangen


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (6. Juni 2015)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> hab den billig chip drauf . aber zu spät aufgefallen sonst wäre die zurück gegangen



Einen billigen Chip oder DEN billigen Chip?
Gibts da Unterschiede? Dachte die Chips sind alle gleich, nur das jeder Chip etwas anders ausfällt?!


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Einen billigen Chip oder DEN billigen Chip?
> Gibts da Unterschiede? Dachte die Chips sind alle gleich, nur das jeder Chip etwas anders ausfällt?!



Ist auch so... Man kann Glück haben, oder eben Pech...
Ich hatte scheinbar eher Glück mit meinem.


----------



## pupsi11 (6. Juni 2015)

den billigen chip 


hab den ELPIDA ram chip. der ist der schlechtere


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (6. Juni 2015)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> den billigen chip
> 
> 
> hab den ELPIDA ram chip. der ist der schlechtere



Wo findet man das heraus? Welche gibt's denn noch? Welcher ist gut?

Aber der Ram Chip hat doch nichts mit dem Gpu Chip und der gpu Clock zu tun oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Ach, RAM. Ich dachte du redest von billigen und besseren GPUs.

Elpida ist der "schlechtere" RAM, Hynix der "bessere". Wobei man auch grottigen Hynix haben kann, oder akzeptablen Elpida.
Im Schnitt ist halt Hynix besser.

Ist aber eh egal, VRAM Takt macht nicht soo viel aus bei Hawaii, da das Interface ohnehin schon @stock eine riesen Bandbreite ermöglicht.
Und auf den Chiptakt hat der VRAM Hersteller eh keinen Einfluss.
Lediglich das Undervolting-Potential ist eingeschränkt. OC geht aber nach Belieben.

@Default2k: GPU-Z zeigt den VRAM-Hersteller an!


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

Die R9 290 kostet jetzt ca 270€, wenn die neuen R9 300 kommen sinkt der Preis noch oder ? Wenn die FPS/Preis Verhältnis nicht stimmt dann nehme ich die R9 290. Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das die R9 380X ein refresh von R9 290X sein soll. Stimmt das ?


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (6. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich Last auf meiner 290x Anliegen habe, geht die 12v Spannung auf 11,38 runter laut gpu-z. Ist das egal?!


----------



## pupsi11 (6. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> hab irgendwo gelesen das die R9 380X ein refresh von R9 290X sein soll. Stimmt das ?



bis jetzt wurde nichts gesagt das es nicht so ist.


----------



## pupsi11 (6. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> . OC geht aber nach Belieben.


schön wäre es .



ach ja, samsung hab ich auch schon gesehen als ram verbauer


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> bis jetzt wurde nichts gesagt das es nicht so ist.



Ich feier dein Avatar


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Die R9 290 kostet jetzt ca 270€, wenn die neuen R9 300 kommen sinkt der Preis noch oder ? Wenn die FPS/Preis Verhältnis nicht stimmt dann nehme ich die R9 290. Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das die R9 380X ein refresh von R9 290X sein soll. Stimmt das ?



So weit ich die bisherigen Vermutungen richtig mitgekriegt hab, geht es so:
R9 390X - Grenada XT (überarbeiteter Hawaii Chip, selbe Architektur, vermutlich mit einigen Verbesserungen etwas schneller)
R9 390 - Grenada Pro (Abgespeckte Version des XTs)

R9 380X - Tonga XT (Tonga Vollausbau, bislang nur in iMacs verbaut, afaik)
R9 380 - Tonga Pro (~R9 285)

Radeon Fury - Neue High-End Karte

Wirkt für mich so, als sei die 3xx Reihe nur zum Lücken füllen mit wenig Entwicklungsaufwand, bis eine "Mainstream" Reihe mit HBM kommt. 
Und die einzige wirklich neue Karte, die Fury, wird Titan-Status kriegen. Teuer und selten, da HBM wohl noch nicht in großen Stückzahlen gebaut werden kann. 
(Nur meine Vermutungen, können auch danebenliegen)


----------



## pupsi11 (6. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> S. Teuer und selten, da HBM wohl noch nicht in großen Stückzahlen gebaut werden kann.
> (Nur meine Vermutungen, können auch danebenliegen)



das wurd von amd seiten so gesagt. 

stand irgendwann mal hier auf der hauptseite.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

Gibt es da irgendwelche Vermutungen was die Leistung angeht bei der R9 390 ? 20% 30% ?


----------



## pupsi11 (6. Juni 2015)

vermutungen halt 

guck dich mal auf der startseite von PGH um da findest genug dazu


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Gibt es da irgendwelche Vermutungen was die Leistung angeht bei der R9 390 ? 20% 30% ?



Wenn es wirklich die selbe Architektur bleibt, schätze ich <20%, eher 10%. Mehr packt nur die Fury drauf.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich die selbe Architektur bleibt, schätze ich <20%, eher 10%. Mehr packt nur die Fury drauf.



Die 980Ti ist wie eine TitanX halt weniger Vram... ich hoffe die Fury wird max 600€ kosten dann kaufe ich mir die ohne nachzudenken, für 1440p 144hz braucht man halt power :p die 290 ist schon bisschen alt und nicht wirklich für 1440p TOP und Ready..


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Naja. 1440p und 60Hz bespielt die 290X in jedem Spiel das ich habe, Maxed out. 144Hz ist dann halt ne andere Hausnummer.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja. 1440p und 60Hz bespielt die 290X in jedem Spiel das ich habe, Maxed out. 144Hz ist dann halt ne andere Hausnummer.



Mhm 1440p wahrscheinlich ohne hohen AA ? 
Würde AA nicht existieren bräuchte mann keine TitanX oder Fury GPUs...

Bei mir ist immer 8xMSAA oder 2-4x SSAA an. Ich mache lieber Textur auf normal oder Low und dafür zocke ich mit glatten Kanten.


----------



## DARPA (6. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja. 1440p und 60Hz bespielt die 290X in jedem Spiel das ich habe, Maxed out. 144Hz ist dann halt ne andere Hausnummer.



Sind dann aber sicher nicht die aktuellsten Games


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. Juni 2015)

GTA V , BF4 usw alles Aktuelle Spiele ... Und alles läuft auf 1440p ....


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe AMD macht ein Mega Schritt. Wie man weiß lassen sich die AMD Gpus nicht so toll wie Nvidia übertakten. Auch wenn man bei Nvidia bisschen mehr zahlt kann man die GPU übertakten und dann stimmt +/- der Preis. Bei AMDs +/- 70mhz und ende.. (hatte eine 7970 und es war so).
Die AMDs fressen sau viel Strom und erzeugen sau viel Abwärme. AMD würde RICHTIG GPUs verkaufen wenn die Fury MAX 600€ kosten würde oder sogar 550€. Dann wäre Nvidia tot.
Bei so einem P/L Verhältnis huhhu da würde ich mir sogar 2 kaufen.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Also meine steckt +150MHz weg und hat dann weniger Spannung anliegen als so manche 290X @ stock... Das sind satte 15% Mehrleistung. Ich kann mich betreffs OC nicht beschweren 
Im Gegensatz zu Maxwell skaliert Hawaii ja so gut wie perfekt linear mit dem Takt.

Und das mit dem Strom ist Blödsinn. Gut gekühlt braucht eine 290X @stock oder mit moderatem OC kaum mehr als eine 780Ti @ stock.
Hawaii wird nur heißer weil sie weniger Chipfläche haben und damit mehr Energie/mm^2 abzuführen haben. Nichts, was ein guter Kühler nicht in den Griff kriegt (65-70°C in Spielen bei Volllast, bei maximal 900rpm der zwei Noctuas).


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also meine steckt +150MHz weg und hat dann weniger Spannung anliegen als so manche 290X @ stock... Das sind satte 15% Mehrleistung. Ich kann mich betreffs OC nicht beschweren
> Im Gegensatz zu Maxwell skaliert Hawaii ja so gut wie perfekt linear mit dem Takt.
> 
> Und das mit dem Strom ist Blödsinn. Gut gekühlt braucht eine 290X @stock oder mit moderatem OC kaum mehr als eine 780Ti @ stock.
> Hawaii wird nur heißer weil sie weniger Chipfläche haben und damit mehr Energie/mm^2 abzuführen haben. Nichts, was ein guter Kühler nicht in den Griff kriegt (65-70°C in Spielen bei Volllast, bei maximal 900rpm der zwei Noctuas).



Wieso machen die dann keine größere Chips ?


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Wieso machen die dann keine größere Chips ?



Weil größere Chips mehr kosten, und AMD dann nicht mehr billiger verkaufen kann als Nvidia:


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Weil größere Chips mehr kosten, und AMD dann nicht mehr billiger verkaufen kann als Nvidia:



naja wenn das den Preis niedrig hält  ich bin mal gespannt wie teuer die GPU mit AiO wird ^^ ist AiO auch bei den 390 oder nur der Fury ?


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Unter anderem. Größere Chips steigern die Produktionskosten, und es gibt mehr teildefekte Chips, weshalb man mehr Ausschuss hat, was wiederum die Kosten steigert. Und ich schätze mal, die AMD Chipdesigner wollten zeigen, was sie können. An Leistung/Chipfläche hat Hawaii den GK110 vernichtend geschlagen. Merkt der Endkunde nichts davon, aber technisch ist es beeindruckend. Hätte AMD den Hawaii Chip so groß gemacht die GK110, aber mit der selben Dichte wie Hawaii es war, wäre das Vieh ohne WaKü sicher nicht kühlbar gewesen, hätte mit jeder nvidia Karte aus der Zeit aber den Boden gewischt wie nichts. Hätte sich aber wohl finanziell nicht gelohnt, oder sonstige technische Probleme bereitet.


Aber warten wir mal ab, was Grenada aka R9 390(X) ist. Vielleicht ist das eine überarbeitete Hawaii Architektur, wo man wirklich bei der Dichte den Chip vergrößert hat. Zusammen mit einigen Effizienzsteigerungen könnte man damit ordentlich Leistung aus so einem Chip prügeln.

(falls das schonmal ein Leak bestätigt/widerlegt hat - sorry, verfolge das nicht ganz so aufmerksam).


----------



## skyscraper (6. Juni 2015)

Vor allem hätte es wohl noch mehr Strom gebraucht, was Kritiker dann (noch) öfter bemängelt hätten.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Ach, wenn der Vollausbau die Titan Black deklassiert hätte, dann hätte sich keiner beschwert, dass sie 100W mehr braucht...
Und das hätte ein so großer Hawaii Chip vermutlich hingekriegt.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

Wieso lassen sich AMD gpus nicht so gut übertakten ? Also 150mhz mehr ? Die TitanX hat 35% OC im durchschnitt, manche sogar 1500mhz+


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Weil nvidia die Karten stark drosselt, um gute Verbrauchswerte zu erreichen und die Hardware zu schonen.
So stark takten lassen die sich meist nur mit Modbios, Spannungserhöhung und größerem Power Target.
Fun fact: Wenn man eine GTX 970 so weit taktet, dass sie an die Leistung einer 290X @ stock im Schnitt herankommt, braucht die fast gleich viel Strom wie die 290X.

Übrigens ist das auch erst bei Maxwell wirklich so. Meine GTX 660Ti ließ sich um genau 0 MHz übertakten. 
Die HD7950 aka R9 280 hingegen ließ sich auch von <1 GHz auf 1250MHz takten, teilweise. 

Das wechselt je nach Architektur.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

Frage nebenbei, stimmt das die FM3 cpus cores haben werden anstatt modules ?


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Öh, da überfragst du mich. Aber so weit ich weiß, plant AMD keine neuen Architekturen mehr mit Modul-Architektur.
Ihre nächste CPU Architektur wird, so weit ich verstanden habe, eine Technologie ähnlich der von Intel haben - wobei auch von x86 und ARM im Verbund geredet wird.
Das würde mich aber eher wundern, da es momentan mit ARM Optimierung im Desktop Bereich "mäßig" (nette Umschreibung für "ist nicht vorhanden") aussieht.
Dafür ist x86 zu stark.


----------



## Euda (6. Juni 2015)

Sollte die künftige 'Fury'-Radeon sich tatsächlich im Preisgefüge der Titan einordnen und die 390X bloß einem leichten Hawaii-Aufguss entsprechen, wird die 980 Ti wohl meine nächste GPU. Aktuell warte ich noch, bis diese im unteren 600€-Bereich zu haben ist. Mondpreise ahoi. Als Schüler ist PC-Gaming & -Hardware noch gerade so machbar, doch im 1k€-Bereich für eine einzige GPU hört's auf.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Sollte die künftige 'Fury'-Radeon sich tatsächlich im Preisgefüge der Titan einordnen und die 390X bloß einem leichten Hawaii-Aufguss entsprechen, wird die 980 Ti wohl meine nächste GPU. Aktuell warte ich noch, bis diese im unteren 600€-Bereich zu haben ist. Mondpreise ahoi. Als Schüler ist PC-Gaming & -Hardware noch gerade so machbar, doch im 1k€-Bereich für eine einzige GPU hört's auf.



Dann gehe arbeiten wenn du mehr willst, ist eine schlechte Ausrede


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Dann gehe arbeiten wenn du mehr willst, ist eine schlechte Ausrede



Also ich gehe arbeiten, verdiene überdurchschnittlich gut, kann mir eine (grose) Wohnung + Auto leisten und habe keine Geldprobleme ABER ich würde niemals 1k für eine GPU zahlen weil es in keiner Relation steht, mMn..


----------



## Euda (6. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Dann gehe arbeiten wenn du mehr willst, ist eine schlechte Ausrede



Nö, etwas sparen und das wäre kein Problem. Für 1000€ würde ich mir jedoch etwas mehr gönnen wollen als eine einzige GPU.
Ein paar €udas mehr pro Monat würde das nicht ändern.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (7. Juni 2015)

Ich finde 1k€ auch zu viel für ein Stück PCB mit einem Kühler. ^_^
Hörte sich bisschen an wie eine Ausrede, bei mir ist 700€ das Limit. Wenn es 15€ mehr kostet kaufe ich es nicht. Selbst bei 700€ wird es wehtun, ich bin einer der eher 250-400€ für eine GPU ausgibt. Da eh jedes Jahr was neues kommt. Mir machen eh "Texturen" nichts aus. Ich finde es traurig wenn man HW für 4k€ kauft um nur die schöne Qualität zusehen. Ich bin einer der eher richtig zocken will, 144hz 1440p (1440p wegen Aliasing) dann noch schön 1ms input und Freesync für weniger Tearing. Ich hab Texturen immer auf Low oder auf Normal/mid aber dafür 4-8MSAA. Ich hab mehr Spaß wenn ich ein Gameplay 74:4 oder 130:16 mache als mir die Steine auf der Erde im Spiel anzusehen. Einfach nur traurig.... Ich muss nur wissen welche von den R9 300 wie die R9 290 wird. Wenn es die 380 wird dann SUPI


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2015)

Interessant, Texturen sind bei mir das Erste, das immer auf Ultra sein muss. Der Rest ist dann zweitrangig. Kantenglättung lass ich lieber aus und sample von 4k down, oder, wie in BF4, 2xmsaa und Downsampling.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (7. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Interessant, Texturen sind bei mir das Erste, das immer auf Ultra sein muss. Der Rest ist dann zweitrangig. Kantenglättung lass ich lieber aus und sample von 4k down, oder, wie in BF4, 2xmsaa und Downsampling.



Downsampling verbessert auch die Texturen und ich zb will keine Texturen nur die Kanten. ^_^
Ich spiele nicht damit mein Spiel cool aussieht sondern damit es schnell ist, keine Lags so wenig Verzögerung wie möglich.
Wenn man eine Reaktionszeit von 120ms hat... ist es einfach traurig wenn man nicht mal 120+ FPS hat und die Texturen bisschen an dem Speicher kratzen und manchmal zu drops führen. Naja einer Spielt* SP mit High Texturen der andere MP aka "ESL bla bla"... ^_^


----------



## Euda (7. Juni 2015)

An erster Stelle steht für mich das Gesamtbild bzw. das Art Design. Ein Game kann an allen Ecken und (glatten) Kanten noch so hoch aufgelöst sein und dennoch unschön wirken und nach vier Stunden Spielzeit jahrelang unberührt auf Steam verweilen. Weiter sind mir Shaderauflösung und Shaderqualität sehr wichtig, danach Post-Processing (vor allem Farbdarstellung) und Beleuchtung/Schattierung. Texturen dürfen dafür ruhig etwas Quali einbüßen.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (7. Juni 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> An erster Stelle steht für mich das Gesamtbild bzw. das Art Design. Ein Game kann an allen Ecken und (glatten) Kanten noch so hoch aufgelöst sein und dennoch unschön wirken und nach vier Stunden Spielzeit jahrelang unberührt auf Steam verweilen. Weiter sind mir Shaderauflösung und Shaderqualität sehr wichtig, danach Post-Processing (vor allem Farbdarstellung) und Beleuchtung/Schattierung. Texturen dürfen dafür ruhig etwas Quali einbüßen.



Naja wie gesagt, du bist einer von denen die schöne Texturen brauchen, PhysX (vielleicht) und viel mehr, wenn man noch alles in 4K zusehen bekommt kostet so ein PC schon über 4000€, das bedeutet aber nicht dass das Gameplay Spaß machen wird. Ich bin einer von denen die ein Wert auf flüssige Bildwiedergabe legen. Was bringt eine super Quali wenn man kein Spaß am Spielen hat und es nicht flüssig ist ? Bei allem gibt es ein Vor und ein Nachteil.  ich könnte zb nicht mit 40FPS spielen auch in 4K und Ultra Settings. Das Spiel muss mindestens 60FPS haben, da ich ein 144hz Monitor besitze mache ich natürlich auch einen nutzen draus. daher 90FPS+.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juni 2015)

Mir sind vor allem Beleuchtung und Texturen wichtig, wobei mich die ganzen Blendeffekte in BF4 stören, wenn man die Effekte zu hoch knallt. 
Als Kantenglättung nehme ich dann immer SSAA/Downsampling +Fxaa oder Smaa per Radeon Pro.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (7. Juni 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Mir sind vor allem Beleuchtung und Texturen wichtig, wobei mich die ganzen Blendeffekte in BF4 stören, wenn man die Effekte zu hoch knallt.
> Als Kantenglättung nehme ich dann immer SSAA/Downsampling +Fxaa oder Smaa per Radeon Pro.



Radeon ? Ich dachte du hast eine 560ti :p


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hab ne 560ti...

...ganz schnell in den PC von meiner Schwester reingeramscht, als ich die 7950 mit 8 Spielen für 180€ bekommen hab [emoji317]
Die 290X hab ich auch spontan gekauft,  bei 245 für ne Matrix musste ich einfach zugreifen.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (7. Juni 2015)

Was ist eigentlich die beste Custom Kühllösung für eine R9 290(X)? Ich hab die PCS+ und überlege den Kühler umzubauen, einfach um ein bisschen bessere Temps zu bekommen und so vielleicht noch nen paar Mhz mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Juni 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die beste Custom Kühllösung für eine R9 290(X)? Ich hab die PCS+ und überlege den Kühler umzubauen, einfach um ein bisschen bessere Temps zu bekommen und so vielleicht noch nen paar Mhz mehr zu bekommen.


Hättest die vapor x nehmen sollen das ist der beste kühler bei den r9 290/x


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juni 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die beste Custom Kühllösung für eine R9 290(X)? Ich hab die PCS+ und überlege den Kühler umzubauen, einfach um ein bisschen bessere Temps zu bekommen und so vielleicht noch nen paar Mhz mehr zu bekommen.


Morpheus, H²O, Dice oder LN2


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (7. Juni 2015)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hättest die vapor x nehmen sollen das ist der beste kühler bei den r9 290/x



Im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Juni 2015)

Hättest du hier gefragt was der beste kühler bei der r9 290/x ist.

Hätten die Leute als erstes vapor x dann tri x und dann pcs+ geschrieben.


----------



## DerMega (7. Juni 2015)

Morpheus muss wohl unschlagbar sein, wenn du nachrüsten willst. Werde ich meiner PCS+ kurz- bis mittelfristig auch gönnen. Einfach um niedrigere Temps bei Flüsterleise zu haben. Die PCS+ iss auch geil leise hat dann aber halt knapp unter 80 Grad


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juni 2015)

Also die PCS+ hat zwar nicht den optimirtesten Kühler, dafür ist sie aus meiner Erfahrung am besten für OC gewappnet. Zumindest unter H²O.


----------



## shadie (8. Juni 2015)

Moin Leute kurze Frage.

Nach meinem System Wechsel kann ich keinen Monitor mehr an die DVI Anschlüsse anschließen.
Displayport und HDMI geht oh ne Probleme.

Hattet Ihr so was schon?

Man findet im WWW viele Ansätze zu dem Thema aber keine Lösungen.
Die meisten meinen es wäre so seit Patch 14.04


----------



## ebastler (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte seit gestern immer Insta-Blackscreens, sobald mein zweiter Monitor an DVI hing. Nur DP ging, DP+DVI nicht, nur DVI auch nicht. Afterburner neu installieren und den aktuellsten Treiber laden hat es bei mir behoben!


----------



## DerMega (9. Juni 2015)

Macht keinen Mist, ich nutze nur DVI.
Nicht, dass ich da noch groß rumbasteln muss.


----------



## ebastler (9. Juni 2015)

Wie gesagt, aktuellster Treiber und AB neu laden hat geholfen. Ich glaub, da war irgendwas mit dem AB krumm.


----------



## shadie (9. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, aktuellster Treiber und AB neu laden hat geholfen. Ich glaub, da war irgendwas mit dem AB krumm.



Das mit dem Afterburner ist ein guter Tipp, den treiber habe ich bereits mit den beiden Tools deinstalliert und wieder installiert.

Werde heute noch mal alles machen.

Aber selbst nur mit Treiber ohne Afterburner ging DVI nicht :-O

ich berichte heute noch einmal


----------



## DerMega (9. Juni 2015)

Woran kann das denn liegen, dass der Afterburner die custom Lüfterkurve immer erst nimmt, wenn ich ihn öffne, die Settings öffne und dann OK klicke?
Habe über die config schon eine Startverzögerung von 20 Sekunden eingestellt und aktuell ist der AB auch.


----------



## DARPA (9. Juni 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Woran kann das denn liegen, dass der Afterburner die custom Lüfterkurve immer erst nimmt, wenn ich ihn öffne, die Settings öffne und dann OK klicke?
> Habe über die config schon eine Startverzögerung von 20 Sekunden eingestellt und aktuell ist der AB auch.



Hast du in der Hauptansicht bei Fan Speed rechts auf User Define geklickt, so dass ein grüner Rahmen erscheint? Erst dann ist die Custom Kurve aktiv.


----------



## DerMega (9. Juni 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hast du in der Hauptansicht bei Fan Speed rechts auf User Define geklickt, so dass ein grüner Rahmen erscheint? Erst dann ist die Custom Kurve aktiv.



Schaue ich daheim mal nach. 
Ich hatte das mal so eingestellt, dass es automatisch funktioniert hat. Nur iwie hats das jetzt aufgegeben. Zwischenzeitlich hat der Afterburner beim Start auch mal derbe gehangen, so dass ich den neu installieren musste.

Edit:

stand auf auto. Aber de rgrüne Rahmen war da. Hab auto aus gestellt und nu gehts hoffe ich. Nicht drauf geachtet. Danke!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

Hey,

wollte noch mal fragen, wie bei euch eigentlich so die VRM-Temps unter Volllast aussehen.

In Furmark 720p oder 1080p komme ich nach spätestens 15 paar Minuten auf die 100°C bei VRM1. Das Ganze geht sogar bis 110°C, dann throttelt die Karte.

Hab gerade noch mal ein paar Minuten "Ryse: Son of Rome" laufen lassen (1080p, alles auf Max, 1.5x Supersampling) und bin auf 67°C Core und 95°C VRM1 gekommen.
VRM2 verhält sich ähnlich zum Kern, was wohl auf zwei naheliegende Sensoren schließen ließe...

Nach wie vor bin ich aber ziemlich enttäuscht, was meine Temps auf VRM1 angeht.
Die Temp ist wie bereits erwähnt nämlich deutlich höher als die Core-Temp, weshalb einige Spiele bei sehr starker Belastung kontinuierlich throtteln.

Habe vor einiger Zeit sogar schon einen kompletten Custom-Kühler gebaut, der die volle Höhe unter dem Morpheus ausnutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dramatische Veränderungen sind dadurch allerdings nicht eingetroffen.

*Daher meine Frage:*
wie hoch kommt ihr bei VRM1, wenn ihr beispielsweise Furmark laufen lasst?
Wie sehen in den Bereichen eure Drehzahlen aus?

Nutze wie gesagt einen Morpheus. Dazu zwei iPPC, die zwischen 60°C und 70°C mit 750 bis 850 U/min drehen*.
Die Karte ist eine ASUS 290 DCII OC.

*Gerade die VRM-Temps profitiert nur marginal von höheren Drehzahlen. Erst ab ~1400 U/min sind dann wieder deutliche Veränderungen erkennbar.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (10. Juni 2015)

Sind das die neuen Noctuas mit den tauschbaren Gummis? Es kann sein das die Pads zu dick sind.


----------



## ebastler (10. Juni 2015)

Das sind normale Noctua Industrials. Hab auch zwei Stück davon drauf.
Ich hab mit dem Stock-VRM-Kühler vom Morpheus maximal 80°C VRM1 bei 750-950rpm der Indus... 
Phobya XT 1mm Pads auf den VRMs vorne, und 1mm + 1.5mm Pad zwischen Platine und Backplate.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*@  MyComputerTIPS:*

Wie meinen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhang zur VRM1-Temp, wenn ich fragen darf? ^^
Aktuell sind die Pads auch gar nicht mehr drauf, habe mir schon mit ein paar kleinen Stückchen Moosgummi beholfen, um auch die letzten, braunen Teile loswerden zu können.

*@ebastler:*

Habe zwischen meinem Custom-Kühler und den VRM1 ein paar Streifen selbstklebender Alphacool-Pads mit 0.5mm Dicke.
Die Phobya XT waren mir damals zu teuer und sollten auch Probleme bei höherem Druck (Zerreißen) haben.

Wie auch immer. 
Bei VRM2 (Seite des PCI-Slots) habe ich alle übrigen Heatsinks von Raijintek verklebt.

Bin mit den Temps nach wie vor etwas unzufrieden.
Da die Karte bei sehr hoher Last eindeutig throttelt, gehe ich auch von keinem Auslesefehler aus.

*Edit:*
zwischen Backplate und PCB habe ich keine weiteren Pads, da die Platte bei Asus leider nur Kosmetik ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Juni 2015)

Es kommt auch drauf an welchen Takt ihr Fahrt und wie viel Spannung anliegt😉

Die vrm temp lässt sich auch gut mit Valley aufheizen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

Meine Karte läuft auf Stock, mit 1000/1260MHz bei 1250mV.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Meine Karte läuft auf Stock: mit 1000/1260MHz bei 1250mV.


1,25v bei 1000/1260 MHz real ganze Zeit an liegend? Kein Wunder das die vrms glühen 😁

Meine Karte läuft bei 1000/1300mhz bei ~ 1,08v und das schon viel.


----------



## skyscraper (10. Juni 2015)

Hier stand eventuell Mist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 1,25v bei 1000/1260 MHz real ganze Zeit an liegend? Kein Wunder das die vrms glühen 
> 
> Meine Karte läuft bei 1000/1300mhz bei ~ 1,08v und das schon viel.



Wer sagt denn "permanent"? 
Ich wollte damit nur aussagen, dass die Standard-Limits anliegen.
Im Idle clockt die Karte selbstverständlich runter.

Ich sehe in meinem Fall eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
*A.) *die Spawas haben einen weg
*B.) *der Kühler ist nicht optimal genug

Die erste Annahme erscheint mir auch schon realistischer.
Mit dem Asus-Kühler hatte ich diese Probleme nämlich auch. Mit der Custom-Lösung ist es dann "etwas" besser geworden. Mehr ginge aber auch nicht, außer vielleicht ein paar Phobya-Pads drunter zu kleben oder direkt unter Wasser zu gehen...

*BTW:* auf - weiteres - Übertakten reagiert meine 290 relativ übempfindlich.
Mit Core kam ich zwar mal zwischenzeitlich auf stabile 1130 Core und 1350 Memory - langfristig hab ich aber keine dazu passende Spannung ausloten können.
Nach einer Partie Black-Screens und Spulenfiepen habe ich es dann sein lassen 

Ist mit 1000/1260MHz aber auch nicht mehr aufgetreten.
Habe halt nur noch die VRM1-Temps, nach wie vor.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn "permanent"?
> Ich wollte damit nur aussagen, dass die Standard-Limits anliegen.
> Im Idle clockt die Karte selbstverständlich runter.
> 
> ...


Ne unter Last sind bei mir 1,08v.....im idle 0,9v


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

Idle liegt bei mir aktuell bei 0,98V, Last bei etwa 1,09V.

Also @ Stock 1000/1260MHz.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Idle liegt bei mir aktuell bei 0,98V, Last bei etwa 1,09V.
> 
> Also @ Stock 1000/1260MHz.


Das doch besser....Du sagtest 1,25v.....Darum meinte ich


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

Ja, bin mir gerade selber unsicher ^^
Die 1,25 stehen nur im GPU-Tweak als Default...

Bei Furmark liegt er (laut GPU-Z) aktuell zwischen ca. 1,04-1,12V.
Sobald ich mit 1080p benche liegt mein VRM1 nach etwa 5 Minuten auch bei 110°C, dann Throttle


----------



## Schmenki (10. Juni 2015)

@DerKabelbinder
Wieso benutzt du denn nicht den Kühler vom Morpheus für die VRM1?

Dein Kühler hat sehr wenig Volumen. Vll liegt es daran? Nach 5 Minuten 110° ist sehr ungewöhnlich.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

Der Raijintek-VRM-Kühler passt nicht, da das Layout des Asus-PCB hier komplett anders angeordnet ist.

Mein Kühler nutzt zumindest Höhe, Breite und Tiefe in vollem Maße aus, so wie es gerade noch passt.


----------



## Schmenki (10. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Der Raijintek-VRM-Kühler passt nicht, da das Layout des Asus-PCB hier komplett anders angeordnet ist.
> 
> Mein Kühler nutzt zumindest Höhe, Breite und Tiefe in vollem Maße aus, so wie es gerade noch passt.


Ah ok das wusste ich nicht.

Hat denn die Asus einen "Standard-Kühler" welchen du für deine Zwecke benutzen kannst?
Ich habe meinen Kühler zersägt und benutze die Grundplatte + VRM1 Kühler


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

Ja, natürlich gibts da einen.
Sieht man hier in Bild Nr. 2.
Gerade wegen dem habe ich mir ja überhaupt erst etwas anderes überlegt.


----------



## Schmenki (10. Juni 2015)

Achso die Asus hat von Haus aus gar keine Grundplatte...
Hm ok dann weiß ich es auch nicht. Wird dein VRM Kühler denn heiß?
Wenn nicht das passt der "Anpressdruck" wohl nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ja, bin mir gerade selber unsicher ^^
> Die 1,25 stehen nur im GPU-Tweak als Default...
> 
> Bei Furmark liegt er (laut GPU-Z) aktuell zwischen ca. 1,04-1,12V.
> Sobald ich mit 1080p benche liegt mein VRM1 nach etwa 5 Minuten auch bei 110°C, dann Throttle


Teste bitte mal 10 loops Valley @ Max


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Achso die Asus hat von Haus aus gar keine Grundplatte...
> Hm ok dann weiß ich es auch nicht. Wird dein VRM Kühler denn heiß?
> Wenn nicht das passt der "Anpressdruck" wohl nicht.



Meinst du etwa die Backplate?  
Kann dir gerade nicht ganz folgen.

Der Anpressdruck dürfte übrigens stimmen. Hab wie gesagt doppelseitiges Pad verwendet, saß dann mehr als handfest.
Oben drauf ist dann noch mal der Morpheus selbst, der auch noch ein klein wenig Druck ausübt bzw. sicherstellt, dass im Notfall nichts runterfällt o.Ä.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Teste bitte mal 10 loops Valley @ Max


Hab ich schon zig mal gemacht.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war mein VRM1-Peak dort bei ~90-95°C.
Liegt aber auch an der relativ geringeren Auslastung.

Wie gesagt habe ich in Ryse auch die 95°C, nach keinen 10 Minuten, geknackt.


----------



## S754 (10. Juni 2015)

Wo ist das Problem, die Temperaturen sind doch gut. Die VRMs sind i.d.R. bis 120°C spezifiziert.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

Das Problem ist, dass die Karte bei 110°C schlapp macht!

Hab gerade noch mal den Frontlüfter im Gehäuse auf 12V gestellt und Valley ein wenig durchlaufen lassen.
Da liegt mein aktuellens Maximum bei 66°C Core und 88°C VRM1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Last die hier simuliert wird ist wie gesagt aber nicht so enrom... in Furmark 1080p hingegen brauche ich vielleicht 5 Minuten bis zum Throttle.
In Ryse sind es 5-10 Minuten, dann bin ich schon bei 95°C.

Drehzahlen der Lüfter sind etwa 800 U/min unter der Last.
Den iPPC über den Spawas kann ich auch weiter aufdrehen, allerdings steht der Gewinn bei der Temperatur da in keinem nennenswerten Verhältnis zur entstehenden Lautstärke.

All diese Probleme (hohe VRM1-Temp -> Throttle) hatte ich auch schon mit dem Serienkühler (DCII) von ASUS.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Juni 2015)

Kannste noch weiter undervolden?


----------



## Ralle@ (10. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Karte bei 110°C schlapp macht!
> 
> Hab gerade noch mal den Frontlüfter im Gehäuse auf 12V gestellt und Valley ein wenig durchlaufen lassen.
> Da liegt mein aktuellens Maximum bei 66°C Core und 88°C VRM1.
> ...



Ryse belastet die Karte auch weit mehr als der Valley Benchmark.
GTA 5 und Witcher 3 belasten die Karten auch mehr als der Valley Bench, du bräuchtest halt Lüfter die einen hohen statischen Druck erzeugen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> du bräuchtest halt Lüfter die einen hohen statischen Druck erzeugen.



Bei den Lüftern wird es wohl sehr schwierig, auf dem Markt welche mit _noch mehr_ statischem Druck zu finden 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kannste noch weiter undervolden?



Ich werd es mal versuchen.
Besser auch wieder mit Afterburner, das ASUS-Tool ist irgendwie etwas schnippisch.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Bei den Lüftern wird es wohl sehr schwierig, auf dem Markt welche mit _noch mehr_ statischem Druck zu finden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo nimm mal  den AB


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

So, hab jetzt noch mal Furmark angeworfen und ein wenig gebencht.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass VRM1 selbst auf 540p noch seine 110°C erreicht. Zwar wesentlich langsamer, aber das Throtteln ist langfristig nicht zu vermeiden.

Hab dann mal versucht, mit der Spannung runter zu gehen.
Bei der Temp (also VRM1) tut sich aber nicht wirklich etwas.
Bin im AB probeweise sogar auf -40 mV runtergegangen. Lief wie zu erwarten auch nicht sonderlich stabil 

Ich denke mal, es wird tatsächlich an der Karte selbst liegen.
Mag sein, dass da noch was am VRM-Kühler nicht ganz optimal ist.
Das werde ich dann demnächst erproben können, wenn mein Zweitsystem steht.
Werde den Kühler dann noch mal abnehmen und auch den Anpressdruck überprüfen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt noch mal Furmark angeworfen und ein wenig gebencht.
> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass VRM1 selbst auf 540p noch seine 110°C erreicht. Zwar wesentlich langsamer, aber das Throtteln ist langfristig nicht zu vermeiden.
> 
> Hab dann mal versucht, mit der Spannung runter zu gehen.
> ...


Lief das dann mit weniger Spannung bei -40mv?


----------



## ebastler (10. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt noch mal Furmark angeworfen und ein wenig gebencht.
> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass VRM1 selbst auf 540p noch seine 110°C erreicht. Zwar wesentlich langsamer, aber das Throtteln ist langfristig nicht zu vermeiden.
> 
> Hab dann mal versucht, mit der Spannung runter zu gehen.
> ...



Irgendwas stimmt bei dir nicht ganz... Habe eben mal 1 Lopp Heaven laufen lassen, dann einen Bench, dann noch ~1 Loop.

Schau mal die Werte an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere Karten sind fast identisch gekühlt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie warm ist es gerade bei dir? Ich habe momentan laut den Temperatursensoren meines 3D Druckers ~25°C im Raum.





Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ryse belastet die Karte auch weit mehr als der Valley Benchmark.
> GTA 5 und Witcher 3 belasten die Karten auch mehr als der Valley Bench, du bräuchtest halt Lüfter die einen hohen statischen Druck erzeugen.



Mehr statischer Druck als ein F12 Industrial PPC? 
3,94mm H2O bei 121,8m^3/h sind ne Ansage... Okay, die sind bei 2k rpm. Aber trotzdem, die NF-F12 haben viel Druck. Genug Druck.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. Juni 2015)

Ich dachte er hat die eLoop drauf.
Verstehe ich nicht, ich habe auf meiner 290 nen Accelero mit den kleinen Kühlerchen drauf und die VRM 1 Temp geht nicht über 75°.
Entweder ganz schlechte Karte oder irgendwas sitzt nicht richtig.


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (10. Juni 2015)

Bei meiner Asus radeon r9 290x gingen die Vrm temps über 110Grad mit Kühlerchen daran ist sie auch schließlich kaputt gegangen.


----------



## ebastler (10. Juni 2015)

Naja, der Morpheus hat viel mehr Kühlfläche für die GPU als der Accelero. Ergo braucht er erheblich weniger Luftstrom, um die GPU kühl zu halten, und die VRMs werden bei selber Kerntemperatur viel heißer.


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (10. Juni 2015)

Ist aber 4 Slots Hoch!!!


----------



## ebastler (10. Juni 2015)

Ist klar, aber das erklärt, warum die VRMs beim Accelero bei kleineren VRM Kühlern weniger heiß werden 
Galt Ralle@s Post!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

Ja, hab wie gesagt die industrial PPC.

Der Morpheus selber kühlt ja auch die Spawas nicht. Von daher besteht ja kein direkter Zusammenhang zwischen Core-Temp und VRM-Temp.
Ist aber dennoch nicht normal, dass sich da eine Differenz von 40°C auftut.

Wenn ich *Mattiderhund2 *folgen darf, hatte er wohl ähnliche Probleme mit seiner R9.
Also entweder sind das beides Blindgänger oder Asus stellt momentan (oder überhaupt) nur noch Mist her.
Allein das Stock-Kühlsystem bei der DCII hat mich schon arg enttäuscht. Und das Layout der Asus-290 ist da jetzt auch nicht gerade besser 

Ich weiß nicht, ob es mit einem anderen VRM-Kühler noch wesentlich besser werden kann.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, der Morpheus hat viel mehr Kühlfläche für die GPU als der Accelero. Ergo braucht er erheblich weniger Luftstrom, um die GPU kühl zu halten, und die VRMs werden bei selber Kerntemperatur viel heißer.



Deswegen müssen die 120mm Lüfter höher drehen.
Dennoch sind bei ihm die VRM Temps erschreckend hoch. Und auch wenn sehr viele den Morpheus loben, ich finde den Accelero in Summe besser.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

Der Morpheus kann deine Karte halt semi-passiv (auch unter Last) bei 60°C halten.
Da kommt der Accelero bei weitem nicht hinterher.


----------



## ebastler (10. Juni 2015)

Höher drehen? Statt 800-850 rpm 900-950 rpm im Heaven Loop/BF4 bei 1100/1400MHz?


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (10. Juni 2015)

Also asus ist echt peinlich mit den amd karten vor allem was sollen diese digi+ vrm`s die werden glaube ich noch heißer und ich bin immer noch so wütend ich hatte die Karte schonmal eingeschickt, weil die vrms zu heiß wurde ich bildfehler bekam die temp führte zum heruntertakten der Karte und damit verbunden hatte ich stocker.
Juckt asus nicht nach 6Wochen kommt das ding zurück. Is anscheinend alles ok. Eingebaut in bf4 gegangen 20min später pc geht aus, Karte kaputt.
Is jetzt wieder eingeschickt und wehe die schicken das Teil wieder zurück. Da weiß man dann nichtmehr was man machen soll.
Ich hoffe dass ich das Teil ersetzt kriege.
Aber dann auf keinen Fall ein Asus Produkt mehr.
Denen ihre r9 290x hängt so oder so auf 94Grad.
So ich musste jetzt mal Dampf ablassen.
Mfg


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (10. Juni 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> ich finde den Accelero in Summe besser.


Wenn dies blöde Backplate nicht wäre...
Aber leise soll er ja sein.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juni 2015)

Genau das ist mir bei der DCII auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen.
Auf der einen Seite rühmt man sich mit Exklusivität bzw. Qualität - auf der anderen Seite sind die Werte in der Praxis ziemlich unterirdisch.
Die Lüfter haben bei mir schon bei Auslieferung ab etwa 40% unglaublich laut gerattert. Vermutlich, weil sie durch Unwucht über den Kühler schrabbten.
Dazu kommt dann halt das unsinnige Design der Heatpipes, bei dem nur eine den vollen Kontakt zum Prozessor hat. Leider ist das auch noch eine halbe Direct-Touch-Konstruktion...
Beim PCB hat man sich auch viel zu viel Mühe gegeben, ohne dass dabei ein tatsächlicher Nutzen entsanden ist. Die asynchrone Anordnung der Spannungswandler macht die direkte Anwendung von dedizierten Kühlern ohne Handarbeit nahezu unmöglich. Und über den exklusiven ASUS-5-Pin-Stecker für PWM-Lüfter braucht man dann auch nichts mehr zu sagen...

Ich weiß nicht.
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Design der Karte von BWL-Studenten entworfen wurde.
Oder schlimmer: sie haben das konventionelle DCII-Modell übernommen, ohne es auf die R9 in irgendeiner konstruktiven Art und Weise anzupassen 
Den Karren haben sie definitiv mit aller Mühe gegen die Wand gefahren.

Hatte anfangs auch schon an RMA gedacht.
Da aber viele unter ähnlichen Problemen litten, habe ich mich dann letztendlich für den Morpheus entschieden.

Bei den VRM-Temps war ich mir aber nie ganz sicher, ob es nicht doch ein Einzelfall sein könnte.


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (11. Juni 2015)

Das ist es ja warum nimmt diese firma nicht einfach das referenc pcb.
Kauft sich einen Übersetzter der ihnen das Wort anpassen näher bringt und nicht einfach den Nvidia Kühler auf Amd Karten hämmern.
Und noch eine Sache, sie könnten nächstes mal den Klebstoff am Lüfterkabelanschluss weglassen.
 einzige Gute Sache nach einem Kühlerwechsel bleibt die Garantie.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juni 2015)

Mit der du nichts anfangen kannst 

Beim Garantiefall kriegst du eh die selbe Karte zurück oder man weist dich aufgrund von unsachgemäßen Modifikationen/Handhabungen ab.


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hab meine Wlp gemodded 
Und ich bekomm nicht die gleiche weil sie aus der Produktion genommen wurde.
Ich hol mir jetzt schön den Zeitwert und kauf mir eine Platine mit custom pcb und ne wakü dazu.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juni 2015)

hier mal eine Stunde Ryse auf max bis auf 1,5x Supersampling statt 2x.

das war in meinem stickigen Büro (extra das Dachfenster nicht geöffnet ) und die Sonne prallte hier rein  

Mein Gehäuse war natürlich geschlossen und alle Luffis auf Minimum


----------



## borchi05 (11. Juni 2015)

Meine VRM-Temps gingen auch über 90°C und mehr. Aber NUR weil die eloops bei 800-850U/min liefen. Bei voller Geschwindigkeit (1150U/min) läuft alles wie geschmiert und sie gehen nicht über 80°C. Dabei sind sie unhörbar, lediglich ein Luftrauschen wenn man das Ohr ans Gehäuse hält.^^ Wenn da nur ein Lüftchen kommt, reichts zwar für die GPU beim Morpheus, aber nicht für den ganzen Rest!


----------



## Track11 (14. Juni 2015)

Darf ich mal kurz stören? Was für eine Grafikkarte habe ich?
Habe mir bei Euronics damals die Karte unter dem Gedanken gekauft, eine r9 290x zu erwerben.  Laut EAN ist das diese hier
4096MB VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
GPUz:
techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation 88xde

Meine Karte boostet nur bis 975 ohne OC. Sie verfügt über einen kleinen Schalter auf dem PCB dessen Funktion wohl dieser "Uber" Modus ist? 

Kann mir einer eine klare Aussage darüber geben, was ich genau jetzt im PC habe und ob diese Karte die "gute" Version der 290 ist? (abgesehen vom Hersteller, war halt für 260€ günstig, weshalb ich auch so skeptisch bin)


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. Juni 2015)

Du hast eine 290 ohne X


----------



## Track11 (14. Juni 2015)

DAnke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2015)

Track11 schrieb:


> DAnke


Und du hast Costum Design gekauft die eigentlich nicht so pralle ist


----------



## Track11 (14. Juni 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und du hast Costum Design gekauft die eigentlich nicht so pralle ist


Im Vergleich zu gtx460 trotzdem eine gute verbesserung


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Juni 2015)

Hat wer eine Performancesteigerung bei pCars mit dem 15.5 Treiber feststellen können?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juni 2015)

Track11 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu gtx460 trotzdem eine gute verbesserung


Die Kühlung oder Leistung[emoji16]


----------



## The_Muppet (14. Juni 2015)

Hab mal ne Frage. Falls die neuen 300er doch nicht so toll werden würde es dann Sinn machen von meiner GTX 970 auf ne R9 290X bzw. ein Crossfiregespann umzusteigen? Die Karte ist aber für meinen Geschmack etwas alt und ich will Nshi... Nvidia so schnell kein Geld mehr in den Rachen werfen.
Edit: Spiele auf 1440p und da können die 3,5+0,5GB ein paar Probleme verursachen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Juni 2015)

@Muppet warte doch noch bis nächste Woche ab. Dann kommen die Benchmarks sowie die Strassenpreis welche tiefer sind als die UVP. Wenn es jetzt sein soll, nimm zwei R9 290x 8gb mit passender Wasserkühlung oder beide leicht runter takten unter Luft um das Throtteln zu vermeiden. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## The_Muppet (14. Juni 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> @Muppet warte doch noch bis nächste Woche ab. Dann kommen die Benchmarks sowie die Strassenpreis welche tiefer sind als die UVP. Wenn es jetzt sein soll, nimm zwei R9 290x 8gb mit passender Wasserkühlung oder beide leicht runter takten unter Luft um das Throtteln zu vermeiden.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Ich kann noch bis September warten


----------



## derneuemann (15. Juni 2015)

Ich würde das eh noch abwarten, auch mit DX12 kann sich das eine oder andere noch ändern!


----------



## Richi1605 (15. Juni 2015)

Hey,

was meint ihr wird der Preis der 290X nach den release der 300ter Reihe sinken ??


----------



## MfDoom (15. Juni 2015)

nein, sie werden einfach verschwinden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Juni 2015)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> was meint ihr wird der Preis der 290X nach den release der 300ter Reihe sinken ??


Eher das Gegenteil wenn du zu lange wartest. Da Nachfrage bei geringer Stückzahl zu weiteren Preiserhöhung führt.


----------



## Richi1605 (15. Juni 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Eher das Gegenteil wenn du zu lange wartest. Da Nachfrage bei geringer Stückzahl zu weiteren Preiserhöhung führt.



Ja solange will ich nicht warten, wollte eventuel noch ne 3te hollen. Aber erst mal den Release der 300ter reihe abwarten was meint ihr wird die 390X oder Fury schneller bzw besser sein als 2x 290X CF ??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Juni 2015)

@Richi ne dritte GPU? Lässt du die im Tripple laufen oder wie muss ich das interpretieren? Zur Leistung, wenn du eine R9 290x 8gb hast, dann nimm eine weitere solange dein Netzteil das auch verkraftet. Ansonsten eine einzelne Fury wenn du auf 1440p@144Hz zielst. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Richi1605 (15. Juni 2015)

@Patrick ähm ja wollte die dan im tripple cf laufen lassen xD Hätte dan 3x8Gb im CF  ja mein netzteil weiß nicht obs reicht P10 850 Watt. Ja spiele in 3440:1440 aber nur 60 Hz reicht mir persönlich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Juni 2015)

@Richi spiele auch in der gleichen Auflösung  Dein Netzteil wird es verkraften können (3x250W + Restsystem). Welche CPU und Mainboard hast du dann und welches Gehäuse? Denn dafür brauchst du  ordentlich Platz und einen gescheiten Unterbau für eine Wakü, da es ansonsten sehr warm wird (sehe im Tapatalk die Signatur nicht, falls es doch stehen würde!). 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Richi1605 (15. Juni 2015)

@Patrick 

Mein System: (sollte eig in meiner Signatur Angezeigt sein xD)

Intel Core i7 4790K 
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force Intel Z97
Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 
16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 
2x Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC 8GB im CF
850 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10
Phanteks Enthoo Primo Big Tower
256GB Crucial MX100
2000GB Seagate

Im Gehäuse ist noch genug Luft, könnten sogar 4 Grakas rein xD und das Mainboard sollte auch gehn dafür laut Hersteller Angabe....Wakü wäre dan sowieso Pflicht...aber habe eig echt bedenken ob das ganze dan mein Netzteil gedrückt bekommt WaKü +3Grakas + Restsystem....habe nähmlich keine lust das ding zu überfordern 24/7 bis es mir um die ohren fliegt xD


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Juni 2015)

@Richi jetzt bin ich auf der normalen Seite  Sieht doch sehr gut aus, würde persönlich mit diesen Karten weiterfahren. Wo hast du Probleme mit der Leistung? Mit Dx12 und SFR werden deine Karten gut weiterlaufen, ansonsten die Settings auf hoch setzen und schwupps bist du weitere 3Monate+ versorgt 

Q: Ist es mögliche eine dritte GPU mit nur 4gb VRAM zu verbauen, ohne auf die 8gb VRAM zu verzichten? Ist lediglich eine frage zur Kostenreduktion wenn der VRAM bei den ersten zwei 8gb ist.


----------



## pupsi11 (16. Juni 2015)

so.

ich hab das video nochmal neu gemacht mit dem vram problem bei msi afterburner.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU6n6UZOS0g&feature=youtu.be
jetzt sieht man es auch besser.


----------



## Richi1605 (16. Juni 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Wo hast du Probleme mit der Leistung? Mit Dx12 und SFR werden deine Karten gut weiterlaufen, ansonsten die Settings auf hoch setzen und schwupps bist du weitere 3Monate+ versorgt
> 
> Q: Ist es mögliche eine dritte GPU mit nur 4gb VRAM zu verbauen, ohne auf die 8gb VRAM zu verzichten? Ist lediglich eine frage zur Kostenreduktion wenn der VRAM bei den ersten zwei 8gb ist.



Probleme an sich mit der Leistung habe ich nicht, einzigste was nervt ist Witcher 3 nur 45 FPS mit Hohen Einstellung.
Ja auf DX 12 bin ich echt gespannt und wie die Karten da abschneiden

als 3te GPU eine mit 4 GB muss die dan nicht doppelt so viel schaufeln ?? sprich die anderen beiden nutzen teils ihre 8 GB voll aus...


----------



## criss vaughn (16. Juni 2015)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Probleme an sich mit der Leistung habe ich nicht, einzigste was nervt ist Witcher 3 nur 45 FPS mit Hohen Einstellung.
> Ja auf DX 12 bin ich echt gespannt und wie die Karten da abschneiden
> 
> als 3te GPU eine mit 4 GB muss die dan nicht doppelt so viel schaufeln ?? sprich die anderen beiden nutzen teils ihre 8 GB voll aus...



Welche Auflösung spielst du, wenn du mit CF nur 45 FPS bei Hoch erzielst? Oder nutzt du die PCGH-Enthusiast-Hoch-Config? Selbst da bin ich mit einer 290 zwischen 45 und 60 FPS, natürlich "nur" in 1080p ..


----------



## Richi1605 (16. Juni 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung spielst du, wenn du mit CF nur 45 FPS bei Hoch erzielst? Oder nutzt du die PCGH-Enthusiast-Hoch-Config? Selbst da bin ich mit einer 290 zwischen 45 und 60 FPS, natürlich "nur" in 1080p ..



In 3440x1440


----------



## criss vaughn (16. Juni 2015)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> In 3440x1440



Ja gut, das erklärt es etwas .. aber ob W3 bzw. der Omega-Treiber derart auf Triple-CF optimiert ist? Ich bezweifle es um ehrlich zu sein .. dann lieber ein 980 Ti / Fury-Gespann^^


----------



## Richi1605 (16. Juni 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ja gut, das erklärt es etwas .. aber ob W3 bzw. der Omega-Treiber derart auf Triple-CF optimiert ist?



Ja das weiß man nicht...auf jedenfall habe ich schon ne kleine steigerung drine wenn ich cf an habe. 30-35 ohne CF dank CF halt nur 45 auch nicht grad so die welt....


----------



## DarkScorpion (16. Juni 2015)

Und unter Tripel werden es 50 sein, da CF/SLI mit mehr als 2 GPU's immer schlechter skaliert


----------



## Richi1605 (16. Juni 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und unter Tripel werden es 50 sein, da CF/SLI mit mehr als 2 GPU's immer schlechter skaliert



Ok danke dan wars das mit der 3ten GPU, dan erstmal auf die ersten Spiele Test warten mit der 300ter reihe


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (17. Juni 2015)

Ist das ein Joke mit dem Preis ?
Radeon R9 Fury X für 649$: Das neue AMD-Grafikkarten-Flaggschiff - WinFuture.de

Die Fury X ist die stärkste Fury auf TitanX Niveau für 577€ ?
Die wird ja viel billiger als die 980ti, die Fury hat HBM Speicher und man muss nicht mehr wegen der Kühlung bei CF weinen weil da die 2 GPU wärmer ist bla bla.
Diese Dinger haben nur eine AiO WaKü und auf der GPU bzw aufm Gehäuse sind keine Lüfter drauf O.o

Klare ansage von mir...

Nvidia RIP [*]


----------



## Duesterland (17. Juni 2015)

Die Preise sind ohne Mehrwertsteuer und aufgrund des schwachen Euro kannst Du den Dollarpreis fast 1:1 in Euro umrechnen. Dann bist Du auch bei 650€+.


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Juni 2015)

Was heißt 650+? Der Startpreis wird 650 sein, schlicht weil bei Hardware die Preise meist 1:1 umgerechnet werden. 

Grenada wird wohl 320 Kosten, für ne 290X mit 8GB ein guter Preis.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juni 2015)

CL4P-TP schrieb:


> Was heißt 650+? Der Startpreis wird 650 sein, schlicht weil bei Hardware die Preise meist 1:1 umgerechnet werden.
> 
> Grenada wird wohl 320 Kosten, für ne 290X mit 8GB ein guter Preis.



Was ? 1:1 ? Schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Juni 2015)

Bei Maxwell war es weitesgehend so. Dass die Costum-Preise höher sind sollte ja klar sein.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juni 2015)

CL4P-TP schrieb:


> Bei Maxwell war es weitesgehend so. Dass die Costum-Preise höher sind sollte ja klar sein.



Der Euro ist aber mittlerweile kaum stärker als der Dollar + 19% mwts kommt da halt nie und nimmer ~1:1 raus


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Juni 2015)

Wenn man als Privatperson importieren würde ja, aber die Unternehmen können die Preise auch einfach anpassen. 

 Bei den Amis muss man ja auch noch die Steuer draufrechnen, die halten es ja für nötig in jedem Staat nen anderen Satz zu haben.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juni 2015)

CL4P-TP schrieb:


> Wenn man als Privatperson importieren würde ja, aber die Unternehmen können die Preise auch einfach anpassen.
> 
> Bei den Amis muss man ja auch noch die Steuer draufrechnen, die halten es ja für nötig in jedem Staat nen anderen Satz zu haben.



Sieht man doch an der 980TI die kostet bei denen 650$ ohne Steuern und bei uns 750€ mit MWST.


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Juni 2015)

740 war die UVP der Ref. Nehme dir mal nen Steuersatz von nem Staat deiner Wahl, hau das drauf und und hast quasi ne 1:1 Quote.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juni 2015)

CL4P-TP schrieb:


> 740 war die UVP der Ref. Nehme dir mal nen Steuersatz von nem Staat deiner Wahl, hau das drauf und und hast quasi ne 1:1 Quote.



Steuersatz : 4% (nicht mal der niedrigste)-> 676 $  = ~601€


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2015)

CL4P-TP schrieb:


> 740 war die UVP der Ref. Nehme dir mal nen Steuersatz von nem Staat deiner Wahl, hau das drauf und und hast quasi ne 1:1 Quote.


Der Preis wird bei ca. 700-750 Euro liegen.
650 Euro kannst dir abschminken. ^^

Siehe GTX 980 Ti, wie auch schon bereits die anderen erwähnt hatten. 



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Steuersatz : 4% (nicht mal der niedrigste)-> 676 $  = ~601€



Der Niedrigste wäre dann 0 %. ^^


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Juni 2015)

Welchen Staat  Mamba?

Was heißt abschminken? Die UVP kann sich der Hersteller ja quasi aussuchen. Naja, man wird ja sehen was letzendlich dabei  herauskommt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juni 2015)

Staat dürfte South Dakota gewesen sein, hab ich ausem Kopf kann also falsch sein.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2015)

CL4P-TP schrieb:


> Welchen Staat  Mamba?
> 
> Was heißt abschminken? Die UVP kann sich der Hersteller ja quasi aussuchen. Naja, man wird ja sehen was letzendlich dabei  herauskommt.


Die GTX 980Ti war genauso auch bei 649$ angelegt.  
Preis war hier 739 Euro.

Im Bestenfalle wird die Karte hier vielleicht bei knapp 700 Euro liegen, aber 650 kannste zum Start schonmal vergessen. Verdienen wollen die schließlich auch was und die Wohlfahrt sind sie genauso wenig.


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Juni 2015)

Die Produktionskosten sind ohnehin recht niedrig, was teuer ist ist die entwicklung.

 Der Umsatzsteuersatz in NY liegt bei grob 9% , dann haben wir nen Preis von 720 in dem Staat. Bei der Summe machen 20 mehr oder weniger auch nichts mehr aus.

Was solls, lange rumspekulieren bringt auch nix. Warten wir mal ab bis das gelistet ist, wird ja nicht mehr als ein paar Tage dauern.


----------



## derneuemann (17. Juni 2015)

Wenn man bei der 980ti und der Fury X mal den aktuell schwachen Euro berücksichtigt, dann sind die Preise gar nicht so absurd. 
Durchgehend ist Hardware seit anfang diesen Jahres rund 20% teurer geworden. Dann wär man bei etwa 620 Euro. Was nicht so annormal hoch wäre.

Nur die Preise für die 390X und darunter sind zu hoch. Für 5-7% Mehr Takt und 4GB mehr Speicher gleich mal rund 120Euro drauf zahlen?
Aber ich denke die Preise, in dem Bereich werden sich noch nach unten korrigieren.


----------



## S754 (17. Juni 2015)

Ja super, 20% teurer geworden, aber mein Gehalt ist gleich geblieben. Ergo ich nix kaufen diese teure Karte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ja super, 20% teurer geworden, aber mein Gehalt ist gleich geblieben. Ergo ich nix kaufen diese teure Karte.


Dann bei uns in der Schweiz kaufen [emoji317] Ich komm dann an die Grenze


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (17. Juni 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Dann bei uns in der Schweiz kaufen [emoji317] Ich komm dann an die Grenze



Hamburg > Schweiz = 913km... 
Wenn man den Zug nimmt hmmmm
Ich denke es lohnt sich nicht. Kannste nicht über die Grenze und von da mit Post versenden ? 

Bester Preis für eine Fury X mit HBM usw... wird eh mit AiO WaKü sein... 600€ boah.... da würden viele von Nvidia zu AMD wechseln  umso mehr Kunden AMD hat desto niedriger kann er gehen bis nur AMD PCs auf der Welt übrig bleiben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Hamburg > Schweiz = 913km...
> Wenn man den Zug nimmt hmmmm
> Ich denke es lohnt sich nicht. Kannste nicht über die Grenze und von da mit Post versenden ? XD


Würde gehen wohne recht nahe an der Grenze


----------



## S754 (17. Juni 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Dann bei uns in der Schweiz kaufen [emoji317] Ich komm dann an die Grenze



Was soll ich in der Schweiz, da ist ja alles noch teurer als bei uns.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Juni 2015)

Nein eben nicht Unterhaltungselektronik eingeschlossen GPUs sind bei uns günstiger zu erwerben, abseits dieser Branche leider ja.


----------



## S754 (17. Juni 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht Unterhaltungselektronik eingeschlossen GPUs sind bei uns günstiger zu erwerben, abseits dieser Branche leider ja.



Wo bitte? Nenn mir mal ein Computergeschäft in der Ostschweiz, nahe der Grenze, der günstiger als hier sein soll.
Das wäre mir neu. Außerdem: Bis zu welchem Betrag ists steuerfrei? Will keine Probleme beim Zoll bekommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Wo bitte? Nen mir mal ein Computergeschäft in der Ostschweiz, nahe der Grenze, der günstiger als hier sein soll.
> Das wäre mir neu. Außerdem: Bis zu welchem Betrag ists steuerfrei? Will keine Probleme beim Zoll bekommen.



In der Ostschweiz kommt nur St.Gallen in Frage und in der näheren Umgebung, denn St.Moritz und Graubünden sind dafür nicht bekannt. 

Wie hoch ist eure Mehrwertsteuer? Die gleiche wie von DE? Denn unsere beträgt 8% bei Unterhaltungselektronik und co. ausser bei Lebensmitteln welcher 2,5% beträgt. Steuerfrei ist meines Erachtens bis 300 der eigenen Währung (CH-DE (EU)). Wird diese überschritten und das wird es sicher, unabhängig die österreichische Steuergesetze auswendig zu wissen, muss der Betrag durch 100% (*0.01) und der jeweiligen Umsatzsteuer des Importlandes (8% CH) mitgerechnet werden und dann mit der eigenen multipliziert werden (19% ausgehend von DE). Ergo lohnt sich das wohl für dich nicht, leider.

Freunden aus dem Freundeskreis aus Österreich und Deutschland konnte ich schon einiges für sie einsparen. GPUs ist auch schon vorgekommen (DE). Tiefster Preis sind Referenz Modelle ab 690Chf.- und die G1 als erste interessante GPU für 720Chf.- bei uns. AMD wird bei uns im Durchschnitt noch günstiger verkauft als in den USA mit ihren unterschiedlichen Steuersätzen. Gehe vom tiefsten Wert aus (ohne Steuer).


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (17. Juni 2015)

Ich hab von AMD gehört (haben mir geantwortet) das die den HBM Speicher auch für Nvidia zu Verfügung stellen wollen bzw werden.
Die haben 5 Jahr gebraucht um HBM zu erschaffen, alle haben AMD ausgelacht weil es Müll war... die haben HBM erschaffen was noch weniger Strom verbraucht als GDDR5. Wenn man die Schiene von 196bit auf 256bit pusht erhöht sich der Verbrauch um 50-80Watt!! die HBM verbraucht viel weniger als GDDR5 mit 196bit und 1700mhz. HBM läuft gechillt mit 500mhz und 4096bit und verbraucht weniger als GDDR5, das würde ein Feature sein was NUR AMD haben würde und deswegen könnten die noch sparsamere Grafikkarten herstellen als Nvidia. Alle sagen AMD ist müll.. von meinen Kollegen bin ich der einzige der für AMD steht... jetzt will AMD nach dem ganzem auslachen usw es auch Nvidia geben...  wie behindert sind die Menschen die da arbeiten?
Es ist als würde ich 5 Jahre an einem Projekt arbeiten, alle lachen mich aus weil ich unnötig bin usw. und ich gebe es den Leuten die mich ausgelacht haben damit die NOCH MEHR Geld verdienen können... WAS ?!?!?!? ohne Sch**** ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Juni 2015)

Wer hat dir von AMD geantwortet? Zudem wird Nivida erst mit Pascal 2016 direkt auf HBM2 gehen. Das die jetzt ihre Roadmap erneueren halte ich unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (17. Juni 2015)

So oder so finde ich AMD bescheuert den Speicher an Nvidia zu geben ehhh.... die haben endlich irgendwas gerissen und jetzt verschenken die es...


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> So oder so finde ich AMD bescheuert den Speicher an Nvidia zu geben ehhh.... die haben endlich irgendwas gerissen und jetzt verschenken die es...


Naja da wird wohl Geld geflossen sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Juni 2015)

AMD, Intel und Sk Hynix sind die Mitentwickler gewesen, aus meinem jetzigen Stand an Wissen. Intel wird ihre Version von HBM nutzen (HB"x" der letzte Buchstabe ist mir unbekannt) und SK Hynix mit AMD Geld von Nvidia fordern. Ähnliches siehst du bei Panels und klein Bauteile in der Mobilbranche,  (Sony Lens, Samsung Chips, Andorid von Google usw.).


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (17. Juni 2015)

So oder so würde ich HBM2 bei AMD nutzen und HBM an Nvidia verkaufen  (wenn ich es schon machen würde...) Nvidia GPUs werden dann 150Watt oder so brauchen. Da werde ich wahrscheinlich zu Nvidia wechseln, da könnte man die GPU sogar Passiv kühlen. Nvidia* hat bessere GPU Chips, AMD hat GCN, kleineren DIE, weniger DIE Fläche, schlechterer Kontakt zum Kühler... wäre die DIE von AMD genauso groß wie bei Nvidia wäre AMD ultra schnell


----------



## S754 (18. Juni 2015)

@Patrick.C: Unsere MWSt. beträgt 20%. Kannst du mir irgendein Geschäft nennen die auch Ware lagernd haben?


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (18. Juni 2015)

Hat sich jemand die r9 390X gekauft ?  ich warte bis 24.06 auf die Fury :p


----------



## ebastler (18. Juni 2015)

Warum sollte ich mir ne 390X kaufen, ich hab die ja schon hier, mehr oder weniger [emoji14]
Selber Chip, selbe Shaderanzahl, mehr Takt als ne 390X. No need to upgrade


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Juni 2015)

Nein. Ist uninteressant. Ich wsrte auf die 2. HBM-Generation. Erstmal bekommt meine R9 290 eine Schwester.


----------



## Zare (18. Juni 2015)

Da ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen GK bin , mal eine kurze Frage, finde ja die 300er Serie im Preis völlig überzogen. Kann man sich ruhigen Gewissens eine R9 290 (x) kaufen ?


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (18. Juni 2015)

Die R9 390 sind ein FLOP... GCN 1.1 wo AMD schon 1.2 hat... werden die Furys GCN 1.2 oder 1.1 haben ?


----------



## skyscraper (18. Juni 2015)

Wenn die Treiber-Optimierungen auch für die 200er Serie freigeschaltet werden (was ich hoffe), ja.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. Juni 2015)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> bei der 780ti gabs 6gb Modelle? oder meinst du die Titan black? oder meinst du die 6gb modelle der 780?


Er meint die 780 Normal, da die Ti mit 6gb die Titan Black obsolet gemacht hätte.


----------



## hybrid79 (18. Juni 2015)

Was meint ihr ist die R9 390 (ohne X) viel schneller als die 290X? Habe mir vor einen Monat erst die 290X gekauft, etwas ärgerlich.


----------



## ebastler (18. Juni 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr ist die R9 390 (ohne X) viel schneller als die 290X? Habe mir vor einen Monat erst die 290X gekauft, etwas ärgerlich.



Die 390 ist eine 290 mit OC und 8GB RAM. Also nein.


----------



## hybrid79 (18. Juni 2015)

Das beruhigt mich ein wenig  Obwohl die neue ja ein paar interessante neue Features hat, hauptsache meine war nun kein zu früher Kauf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. Juni 2015)

Zare schrieb:


> Da ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen GK bin , mal eine kurze Frage, finde ja die 300er Serie im Preis völlig überzogen. Kann man sich ruhigen Gewissens eine R9 290 (x) kaufen ?


Die Frage ist was du für eine jetzige verbaut hast und in welcher Auflösung gespielt wird. Budget muss auch von dir bestimmt werden, sowie Restsystem.


----------



## ebastler (18. Juni 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich ein wenig  Obwohl die neue ja ein paar interessante neue Features hat, hauptsache meine war nun kein zu früher Kauf



Da es der selbe Chip ist, sind die Features nur treiberseitig mehr. Und ich schätze, die folgen mit dem nächsten stable-Treiber auch für die 290(X) 
Wirklich neu ist nur die Fury.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Juni 2015)

Stable-Treiber, ja 
Das ist bei AMD ja nicht immer ganz unkompliziert.

Ich erinnere mich noch an den 290er Release.


----------



## Exec87 (18. Juni 2015)

Mahlzeit Mädels und Jungs 
Ich reihe mich hier mal ein zu euch.
Gerade bei ebay ne Sapphire R9 290X Vapor-X für 301€ erworben.
Bei dem ganzen hin und her und warten und vergleichen, einfach mal gekauft.
Kommentar des Verkäufers: 

“Lediglich einmal ausgepackt. Daher nagelneu, komplett in der Originalverpackung mit allem Zubehör.”	

Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich überbezahlt habe oder nicht. Ist mir jetzt auch irgendwie egal 

Edit: Rechnung vom 16.05.2015 ist übrigens auch mit bei


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. Juni 2015)

@Exec wohl kaum, wenn es die X Version ist. Sapphire ist zudem AMDs Lieblingspartner da sie die einzigen fast  die einzigen sind, die sich ernsthaft mit ihren Karten beschäftigen (Wärme/Kühler und Lautstärke). Ist sicher kein Fehlkauf wenn du regelmässig alle Spiele aut Ultra oder Hoch spielen willst.


----------



## etar (18. Juni 2015)

gibt scheinbar auch schon versuche das Bios der 390x auf 4gb zu modden.

8gb 390X Bios leaked - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Exec87 (18. Juni 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> @Exec wohl kaum, wenn es die X Version ist. Sapphire ist zudem AMDs Lieblingspartner da sie die einzigen fast  die einzigen sind, die sich ernsthaft mit ihren Karten beschäftigen (Wärme/Kühler und Lautstärke). Ist sicher kein Fehlkauf wenn du regelmässig alle Spiele aut Ultra oder Hoch spielen willst.



Wenn es mir die Uni erlaubt, dann quäle ich meinen Rechenknecht bis aufs Äußerste.
Denke es ist ein guter Umstieg von der Sapphire 7870 GHz.

Im letzten Beitrag nachgetragen: Die Rechnung vom 16.05.2015 ist mit dabei.


----------



## ebastler (18. Juni 2015)

Joa, schon gesehen... Ich hoffe, dass die das bald hinkriegen. Ich will endlich ein Bios mit UEFI Support. Kann ich endlich den nutzlosen Legacy Boot abstellen, bremst nur. 

Vor allem heißt das aber, dass die Jungs es endlich geschafft haben, Hawaii Bios zu editieren. Was bislang als unmöglich galt. Ich könnte mir dann endlich eines mit 1100/1400 +19mV erstellen, und eventuell sogar meine Custom-Fankurve fix ins Bios speichern.


----------



## etar (18. Juni 2015)

Das stimmt nicht. Man konnte das Bios der 290(x) schon seit release mit einem Hex Editor editieren. Was anderes hat der Herr im Thread auch nicht gemacht. Er hat das Bios auf 4gb und 1250mhz vram takt geändert, es gibt aber scheinbar noch ein paar andere Änderungen im Bios das der Treiber nicht mit der geflashten 290x läuft.
Das 290(x) Bios kann man aber ändern wie man möchte man muss nur die richtigen Stellen herausfinden und zwischen Hexadezimalsystem und Dezimalsystem umrechnen und editieren.


----------



## ebastler (19. Juni 2015)

etar schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Man konnte das Bios der 290(x) schon seit release mit einem Hex Editor editieren. Was anderes hat der Herr im Thread auch nicht gemacht. Er hat das Bios auf 4gb und 1250mhz vram takt geändert, es gibt aber scheinbar noch ein paar andere Änderungen im Bios das der Treiber nicht mit der geflashten 290x läuft.
> Das 290(x) Bios kann man aber ändern wie man möchte man muss nur die richtigen Stellen herausfinden und zwischen Hexadezimalsystem und Dezimalsystem umrechnen und editieren.


Ich habe nicht von einem Einzigen gelesen, der das bislang geschafft hätte, ohne, dass die 290(X) das Bios wegen Checksummen-Fehler abgewiesen hätte... 
Das Bios editieren ist nicht das Problem, aber danach will es die Karte einfach nicht mehr. War bislang bei jedem Versuch der Art, von dem ich gelesen hätte, so.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (19. Juni 2015)

Wieso sollte jemand seine GPU von 8GB auf 4GB modden wollen ?


----------



## MaxRink (19. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Wieso sollte jemand seine GPU von 8GB auf 4GB modden wollen ?


Darum gehts nicht. Es geht darum, ne 290x als 390x zu erkennen, bzw das BIOS zu verwenden.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (19. Juni 2015)

Wozu BIOS mods ? Die sollten mal geile Treiber bringen, AMDs Vorteil ist jetzt HBM was so viel Watt wie nichts verbraucht...
AMD will HBM an Nvidia verkaufen und AMD verkackt dann wieder... ich würde dir richtig klatschen...
Anstatt alle User auf AMD Seite zu ziehen helfen die noch Nvidia zu verbessern.... <NuclearFacePalm>


----------



## MaxRink (19. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Wozu BIOS mods ? Die sollten mal geile Treiber bringen, AMDs Vorteil ist jetzt HBM was so viel Watt wie nichts verbraucht...
> AMD will HBM an Nvidia verkaufen und AMD verkackt dann wieder... ich würde dir richtig klatschen...
> Anstatt alle User auf AMD Seite zu ziehen helfen die noch Nvidia zu verbessern.... <NuclearFacePalm>


Nur blöd, dass HBM NICHT von AMD stammt. Und zum BIOS, uch ne GPU hat Microcode. Und den kann man durchaus verbessern.


----------



## derneuemann (19. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht von einem Einzigen gelesen, der das bislang geschafft hätte, ohne, dass die 290(X) das Bios wegen Checksummen-Fehler abgewiesen hätte...
> Das Bios editieren ist nicht das Problem, aber danach will es die Karte einfach nicht mehr. War bislang bei jedem Versuch der Art, von dem ich gelesen hätte, so.



Gehen tut es schon, habe in einem US Forum von einer erfogreichen Änderung gelesen, ist aber schon deutlich komplitzierter.
Halt echtes Bios Modden... 
Aber wofür? Mit dem nächsten Treiberupdate sollen auch die 290X von den Änderungen gebrauch machen können und natürlich mit den neuen Treibern anstandslos funktionieren.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (19. Juni 2015)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass HBM NICHT von AMD stammt. Und zum BIOS, uch ne GPU hat Microcode. Und den kann man durchaus verbessern.



Soweit ich weiß gehört HBM zu AMD und Hynix.


----------



## S754 (19. Juni 2015)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass HBM NICHT von AMD stammt.



AMD und SK Hynix haben gemeinsam HBM entwickelt. Hör auf, so einen Schmarrn zu verzapfen.
Willst du nicht wahrhaben, dass AMD auch mal was auf die Beine bekommt?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> AMD und SK Hynix haben gemeinsam HBM entwickelt. Hör auf, so einen Schmarrn zu verzapfen.
> Willst du nicht wahrhaben, dass AMD auch mal was auf die Beine bekommt?



Hey, die haben schon verdammt viel auf die Beine gebracht, vorallem Bewegenders als Nvidia (ok vlt gsync, aber sonnst ?)


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (19. Juni 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Hey, die haben schon verdammt viel auf die Beine gebracht, vorallem Bewegenders als Nvidia (ok vlt gsync, aber sonnst ?)



Freesync braucht doch keine eingebaute Hardware im Monitor oder ?

@S754
Willst du nicht wahrhaben, dass AMD auch mal was auf die Beine bekommt?

Und jetzt will AMD die Beine an Nvidia verkaufen und weiter ohne Beine laufen


----------



## S754 (19. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> @S754
> Willst du nicht wahrhaben, dass AMD auch mal was auf die Beine bekommt?
> 
> Und jetzt will AMD die Beine an Nvidia verkaufen und weiter ohne Beine laufen


Wie darf ich das bitte verstehen?


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (19. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das bitte verstehen?



AMD > HBM = Vorteil weil HBM weniger Strom als GDDR5 braucht, AMD GPU braucht mehr Strom als die von Nvidia, dafür hat Nvidia ein hungrigen GDDR5 Speicher. HBM gleicht dies jedoch aus. Also wird AMD jetzt gleich viel Strom brauchen wie Nvidia oder weniger.

Denn Vorteil will jetzt AMD mit Hynix an Nvidia verkaufen, dann hat Nvidia TOTAL verkackt.
Ich hab nur meinen Freesync Moni gekauft weil AMD billigere Hardware und Features bittet.
Zum glück hat mein Moni 144hz sonnst wäre ich sauer. Ich hasse Tearing.


----------



## S754 (19. Juni 2015)

Aha.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (19. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Aha.



AMD Nutzer.


----------



## S754 (19. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> AMD Nutzer.



Schau mal in mein Profil.


----------



## derneuemann (19. Juni 2015)

Euch kann ja kaum flogen .
SK Hynix wurde von AMD, bei der Entwicklung von HBM unterstützt, oder nicht. Also HBM wurde nicht nur von AMD entwickelt und gehört auch nicht AMD.
Darüber hinaus plant Nvidia doch ab dem nächsten Jahr doch eine Interpretation von 3D Speicher.

Noch weiter, AMD verbraucht mit HBM mehr als Nvidia. ( Aber nicht viel )
Der geringe Verbrauch von HBM ist nicht der Vorteil, sondern nur Beiwerk.

und...

Nvidia als hinterm Mond zu beschreiben ist auch, naja...
Soweit alle bisherigen Informationen zutreffen, wird es ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen zwischen 980TI und Fury X. 
Tolle Technik im Inneren ist keine Garantie für tolle Leistung.

Ich finde toll das 3D Speicher endlich den Weg zu uns findet! Aber so lange bei beiden (980ti und Fury x) die gleiche Leistung raus kommt, ist egal welche Technik zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (19. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Schau mal in mein Profil. [emoji14]


Die GPU kenne ich nicht "langweilig" ein neuer Chip Name?


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (19. Juni 2015)

Kopf an Kopf... <facepalm>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nvidia hat einfach verloren... Fury X ist schneller und kostet weniger als die 980ti und fast doppelt so wenig wie die TitanX.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (19. Juni 2015)

@Tips es ist auch Kopf an Kopf. Hier wird auch nicht das komplettes Spektrum an spielen abgedeckt.

Die Benchmarks sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Hinterlegt worden ist es aber erfreulicherweise um sich ein vorzeitiges Bild zu machen. Ich warte aber eher auf die PCGH, Tomshardware und Golem was die dazu sagen.


----------



## DARPA (19. Juni 2015)

"doppelt so wenig"


----------



## derneuemann (19. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Kopf an Kopf... <facepalm>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. ist ja Kopf an Kopf zugunsten der AMD!
2. 4K ?, also da sind für die meisten Nutzer WQHD und FullHD wichtiger. 4K dauert noch bisschen...
3. das ist kein Test, nur ein paar benchmarks ohne Taktangaben usw., der vorher schon existierte
4. ist das die 980ti, nicht die Titan X
5. wäre noch die Frage, wie viel OC Spielraum man hat. Wenn es wie bei der 290X ist, dann wäre die 980ti für viele immernoch aktraktiver. 

Schauen wir mal was raus kommt, wenn Tests existieren. 

PS: Es geht doch nicht um gewinnen und verlieren. Tut mir leid, wer so denkt, hat schon verloren. (nur mM)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (19. Juni 2015)

@neuermann Taktangaben und Settings sind hinterlegt bei AMD. Weshalb sie aber nicht 1440p gemacht haben wo der VRAM noch nicht limitiert wie bei 4K und aufwärts ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (20. Juni 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> @neuermann Taktangaben und Settings sind hinterlegt bei AMD. Weshalb sie aber nicht 1440p gemacht haben wo der VRAM noch nicht limitiert wie bei 4K und aufwärts ist mir schleierhaft.



Ja, das haben die auch in dem Artikel auch erwähnt  Mit dem VRAM auslasten.
Der Speicher läuft mit 500mhz heheh  jetzt wird das Rennen beginnen um HBM auf 1000mhz zu bekommen so wie es früher mit den GPUs war :p


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. Juni 2015)

https://youtu.be/m_OGcEPq6zw

Passt nicht ganz hier rein aber eine r9 390/x ist ja quasi eine r9 290/x.


----------



## Icedaft (20. Juni 2015)

Als ich die Systemdaten (Netzteil) gelesen habe, habe ich aufgehöhrt weiterzuschauen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Juni 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Als ich die Systemdaten (Netzteil) gelesen habe, habe ich aufgehöhrt weiterzuschauen...


Poste jenes bitte mal. Sehe es mit dem Handy nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Juni 2015)

@Pseudo ist doch bereits gepostet? Im Tapatalk sollte es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (20. Juni 2015)

Glaubt ihr, das Ram auch durch HBM ersetzt werden könnte ? Anstatt solche 200pin PCBs nur 2cm x 2cm Plätchen angebracht werden? Oder in CPU verbaut ^^

Naja in CPUs verbauen, STANDARD 8GB bei jeder i5 i7 CPU. Falls mehr gebraucht wird sind da noch RAM slots da :p


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2015)

Warum könnte?
Intel macht etwas Ähnliches doch schon seit ein paar Jahren mit dem eDRAM für die iGPU.
Der Performancegewinn ist dadurch extrem.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2015)

Ab Broadwell ist der eDRAM allgemeiner Level 4 Cache der APU. Es wird also auch die CPU mit beschleunigt.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (21. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ab Broadwell ist der eDRAM allgemeiner Level 4 Cache der APU. Es wird also auch die CPU mit beschleunigt.



% bekannt ? 

@Edit
Unterscheidet sich FuryX von Fury nur mit dem AiO Wasserkühler? 
Hab irgendwo gelesen das Fury LuKü wird und FuryX AiO haben wird. Ist das der einzige Unterschied?


----------



## DARPA (21. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ab Broadwell ist der eDRAM allgemeiner Level 4 Cache der APU. Es wird also auch die CPU mit beschleunigt.



Wobei ja gemunkelt wird, dass bei den (ersten) Skylake K CPUs der eDRAM entfallen soll. Wär auf jeden Fall unschön, wenn man die Ergebnisse von Broadwell sieht.


----------



## ebastler (21. Juni 2015)

Welche Broadwells haben das alles? Meine 5200U nicht, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2015)

Halt die mit eDRAM, also mit IrisPro. Deiner hat keins von beiden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juni 2015)

Wann ist noch einmal offizieller NDA-Verfall bei der Fury X?


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. Juni 2015)

24. Da wissen wir mehr


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juni 2015)

Abwarten und Tee Trinken Jungs 😁


Mal eine andere Frage...
Ich spiele zur Zeit Ryse auf Max Setzungen ausser Sampling auf 1,5 statt 2. Bei 1,5x geht meine Speicherauslastung schon bis auf 3,9gb hoch [emoji12] 

Ist  das normal? 

Und nun habe ich mal wieder Metro 2033 installiert.....läuft auf Max Super Flüssig aber es gibt ja auch Metro 2033 Redux ....was ist genau der Unterschied ? Zusätzliche Grafik Einstellungen? Kann ich irgendwie kostenlos auf Redux upgraten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juni 2015)

Redux ist eine Neuauflage mit der aufgebohrten Engine von Last Light. Kostenlos Upgraden kannst du nicht, ist aber noch im Sale (beide Teile 10€). Das Gameplay ist jetzt auch zwischen 2033 und Last Light wählbar. Aber ich sage dir gleich, die R9 290 hat in dem Game extrem zu schaffen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Juni 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber ich sage dir gleich, die R9 290 hat in dem Game extrem zu schaffen.



Meine R9 290 macht das problemlos. Habe alles auf max. und konstante 60 FPS (:


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juni 2015)

Auch SSAO auf 4x? Bei mir geht da nix. Und 21:9 wird auch nicht unterstützt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Juni 2015)

Die Auflösung 2560x1080 wird sehr wohl unterstützt. Ohne SSAO, sehe da keinen Unterschied..


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die Auflösung 2560x1080 wird sehr wohl unterstützt. Ohne SSAO, sehe da keinen Unterschied..


bei mir ist das Bild dann aber gestreckt. Hast du da eine Idee? Da ist schon der Unterschied, Ich nutze 4x SSAO.


----------



## skyscraper (21. Juni 2015)

Kurze Frage: Ab welchen VRM-Temperaturen sollte ich mir Sorgen machen? Hintergrund: Ich habe meine ASUS R9 290 wieder auf Lukü umgebaut und für den VRM-Kühler aber nicht mehr die passenden Schrauben. Deswegen habe ich ihn mit Isolierband festgeklebt (was auch recht fest hält). Kann es sein, dass jetzt die Kühlung schlechter ist? Ist das Wärmeleitpad "alt"? Oder sind 100° nach ein paar Minuten Furmark normal? Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (21. Juni 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ab welchen VRM-Temperaturen sollte ich mir Sorgen machen? Hintergrund: Ich habe meine ASUS R9 290 wieder auf Lukü umgebaut und für den VRM-Kühler aber nicht mehr die passenden Schrauben. Deswegen habe ich ihn mit Isolierband festgeklebt (was auch recht fest hält). Kann es sein, dass jetzt die Kühlung schlechter ist? Ist das Wärmeleitpad "alt"? Oder sind 100° nach ein paar Minuten Furmark normal? Danke im Vorraus!



Ich denke mal das ein Kabelband eine bessere Lösung wäre. Aber was die Temps angeht, naja wenn es nicht ÜBER 100°C geht, dann ist es keine Katastrophe aber ist auch nicht gut. Falls es geht dann bis 90°C oder noch besser bis 80°C. Klatsch einfach bisschen WLP drauf und gut ist


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Juni 2015)

Bei der ASUS sind solche VRM-Temps soweit ich weiß vollkommen normal.
Nach 5 Minuten Furmark bin ich auch locker bei 100-110°C, gefolgt vom Throttle.
Und das sogar mit einem selbstgemachten VRM-Kühler, der um einiges größer als der Serienkühler ist.


----------



## S754 (22. Juni 2015)

100 Grad sind kein Problem für eine 290 (X ). Die VRMs sind bis 120 Grad spezifiziert.


----------



## DoGyAUT (22. Juni 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee Trinken Jungs
> 
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage...
> ...



Das original Metro wurde auf die aktuelle Engine von Last Light geportet, samt grafischen Verbesserungen. Kostenlos ist es nicht, man bekommt aber einen Rabatt wenn man die Erstversion hat.

PS: Das komplette redux Bundle müsste samt DLCs bei ein paar € im Steam Sale noch zu haben sein...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> 100 Grad sind kein Problem für eine 290 (X ). Die VRMs sind bis 120 Grad spezifiziert.



Das heißt aber nicht, dass die Karte bei solchen Temps langfristig auch laufen will.
Wie gesagt drosselt meine spätestens bei 110°C VRM1.
Beim Core komme ich nicht ansatzweise so weit, hauptsächlich wegen dem Morpheus (etwa 65°C max).
Von daher verliere ich einen großen Teil des Potenzials meiner Karte. Die Spawas schieben einfach den Riegel vor.

Mal ganz abgesehen von solchen Spezifikationen ist es natürlich auch nicht besonders empfehlenswert, solche Temperaturen zuzulassen.
Unter anderem, da sich die Hitze weiter über das PCB ausbreitet und dadurch auch andere Bautteile belastet.
Das ist besonders bei kleineren Karten sehr kritisch.

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum es bisher kaum Hersteller gibt, die solche Probleme angehen und mal ordentliche Kühlsysteme bereitstellen.
Die Gigabyte G1 wäre ein positives Beispiel, bei der VRM- und GPU-Kühler aus einem Guß gefertigt sind.


----------



## DerMega (22. Juni 2015)

Schau doch mal, was geht, wenn du deinen Speichertakt senkst. u.U. werden die Spawas dann lange nimmer so heiss und man kann mit dem Coretakt hochgehen, der eh mehr Effekt auf die  FPS hat als der Speicher bei den aktuellen AMD Karten.
Das wurde ja hier im Thread schon oft thematisiert.


----------



## derneuemann (22. Juni 2015)

Es würde ja schon reichen wenn mal wieder ein Hersteller eines Drittunternehemens, Kühler für die Spannungswandler bauen würde. Wie damals Thermalright, neben dem Spitfire her.


----------



## derneuemann (22. Juni 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Schau doch mal, was geht, wenn du deinen Speichertakt senkst. u.U. werden die Spawas dann lange nimmer so heiss und man kann mit dem Coretakt hochgehen, der eh mehr Effekt auf die  FPS hat als der Speicher bei den aktuellen AMD Karten.
> Das wurde ja hier im Thread schon oft thematisiert.



Das der Coretakt bei den 290(X) viel bringt widerspricht jeder meiner selbst durchgeführten Tests. Hängt vermutlich aber auch stark an den Engines, der verwendeten Spiele.


----------



## criss vaughn (22. Juni 2015)

Hat irgendeiner schon den 15.20-Leak hier getestet .. ? Ich hätte eigentlich mal Lust dazu, aber Witcher 3 läuft im Moment recht fehlerfrei, so dass ich mir ungerne mein Treibersystem zerschießen möchte .. 

VRM's empfinde ich < 110 °C als praktikabel - die Karte soll ja eine Lebensdauer von max. 3 Jahren haben und nicht 10 .. 

Coretakt skaliert in W3 bspw. mehr als prächtig, wohingegen der GDDR5-Takt allen voran bei den Min.FPS in WQHD und höher wichtig wird - übrigens auch ohne dass der Speicher überläuft


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juni 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Schau doch mal, was geht, wenn du deinen Speichertakt senkst. u.U. werden die Spawas dann lange nimmer so heiss und man kann mit dem Coretakt hochgehen, der eh mehr Effekt auf die  FPS hat als der Speicher bei den aktuellen AMD Karten.
> Das wurde ja hier im Thread schon oft thematisiert.



Das habe ich hier in diesem Thread schon auf mehreren Seiten behandelt.
Leider ist meine Karte absolut unfähig, veränderte Specs (Takt, Spannung oder PowerLimit) in irgendeiner Art und Weise (egal ob nach oben oder unten hin) stabil zu halten.
Bei mir laufen wirklich nur die Standardwerte (1000/1260 MHz, VDDC Offset bei Null, ≙ 1,125V @ Load), alles andere will die Karte langfristig nicht kazeptieren.
Ich bekommen dann Blackscreens, Treiber-Crashes, Spulenfiepen,... das volle Programm.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich nach wie vor habe, ist wohl zu akzeptieren, dass ich eine schwache Karte habe  
Auch mit mehr VRM-Kühlung ist nicht mehr drin, ich hab ja bereits einen selbstgemachten Kühlkörper. Die Temps waren aber auch schon beim DCII-Kühlsystem so furchbar.


----------



## DerMega (22. Juni 2015)

Hmm stimmt ich erinnere mich an die Problematik.
Aber abgesehen davon ist doch eine standard R9 290(X) keine schwache Karte. Bin mit meiner 290 PCS+ echt zufrieden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juni 2015)

Ansich nicht, klar.
Aber ich kann die Performance im Grunde genommen nicht abrufen, da sich mir VRM1 in den Weg stellt und drosselt.
UC geht wie gesagt auch nicht, es läuft wirklich nur Vanilla ohne Bildfehler oder Crashes.

Bin da wirklich sehr angepisst...
Hätte die Karte ja schon längst eingeschicket, aber leider finde ich den Kühler nicht mehr.
Und selbst wenn: ich rechne schwer damit, dass weder Mindfactory, noch  ASUS selbst, sich dazu bereit erklärt, mir eine funktionstüchtige Karte  bereitzustellen.
Hab es anfangs auch mal bei MF probiert, weil ich mit dem DCII starkes  Lüfterrattern hatte. Leider war das kurz nachdem mir dir Service-Level  abgelaufen ist und dann hätte ich die Karte regulär einschicken müssen  um mir dann sagen zu lassen, dass doch alles in Ordnung sei. Im  Zweifelsfall bekommt man halt die selbe oder eine noch fragilere Karte  zurück...

Ich glaube, in Zukunft werde ich um MF (+Konsorten) und Asus einfach einen großen Bogen machen.
Da häufen sich einfach zu viele negative Erfahrungen.


----------



## criss vaughn (22. Juni 2015)

Von  den Asus-Karten habe ich leider in der Tat noch nicht viel Gutes gehört .. schade drum^^

Ich bin kurz davor mein 980Ti-/Fury-Neukauf zu verschieben, nachdem die 290 mit angepassten Taktraten sogar die PCGH-Enthusiast-Einstellungen in W3 recht flüssig darstellt .. mal sehen ob Hawaii mit DX12 seinen 3. Frühling erlebt


----------



## derneuemann (22. Juni 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Hat irgendeiner schon den 15.20-Leak hier getestet .. ? Ich hätte eigentlich mal Lust dazu, aber Witcher 3 läuft im Moment recht fehlerfrei, so dass ich mir ungerne mein Treibersystem zerschießen möchte ..
> 
> VRM's empfinde ich < 110 °C als praktikabel - die Karte soll ja eine Lebensdauer von max. 3 Jahren haben und nicht 10 ..
> 
> Coretakt skaliert in W3 bspw. mehr als prächtig, wohingegen der GDDR5-Takt allen voran bei den Min.FPS in WQHD und höher wichtig wird - übrigens auch ohne dass der Speicher überläuft




Meiner Meinung nach sind nur die minFps von Bedeutung und da geht nicht so viel ohne Anhebung des Speichertaktes. Aber TW3 im Detail habe ich nicht getestet...

Ich würde auch auf Hawai bleiben, alles andere ist Unfug, für das zu verbrennende Geld!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ansich nicht, klar.
> Aber ich kann die Performance im Grunde genommen nicht abrufen, da sich mir VRM1 in den Weg stellt und drosselt.
> UC geht wie gesagt auch nicht, es läuft wirklich nur Vanilla ohne Bildfehler oder Crashes.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit MF habe schon drei Karten reklamiert und immer direkt eine neue bekommen


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (22. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte mir die Fury X oder Fury kaufen... aber hmmm ich warte doch lieber auf HBM2... jetzt kaufe ich mir R9 290 ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. Juni 2015)

Dann kauf auch eine vernünftige R9 290.


----------



## S754 (22. Juni 2015)

@VRM: Meine Referenzkarte drosselt gar nicht ^^ die Drosselt erst wenn die GPU über 94°C ist, egal wie sehr die VRMs kochen


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (22. Juni 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Dann kauf auch eine vernünftige R9 290.



Tri-X ? Die Vapor-X ist zu teuer. Will nicht über 300€ gehen. Eher so um die 270€.


----------



## Amon (22. Juni 2015)

Sapphire Tri X


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Juni 2015)

Jupp Tri-x ist dann die beste Wahl


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juni 2015)

Jo aber bitte die New Edition....die PCs+ kann man auch empfehlen😉


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2015)

Und wer holt sich alles ne Fury (X) ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Juni 2015)

Klar die New Edition.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (22. Juni 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Und wer holt sich alles ne Fury (X) ?



Keiner... 60%+ wartet auf HBM2


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2015)

ob ich so lange werde warten können. Die 290 reicht nicht ganz für UHD mMn.
Fury wird zwar auch net wirklich reichen, dennoch eine Steigerung sein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Juni 2015)

Ich bleibe meiner R9 290 bis mindestens Sommer 2016 treu. 

Ob es eine Karte dann gibt die ca. 30 - 50 Prozent mehr Leistung bringen ( :


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juni 2015)

Warten kann man immer.....es gibt immer was neues......aber ganz ehrlich....meine VaporX reicht noch locker.....Klar für 4K nett...aber nutze ich eh noch nicht....wenn eine Single Graka jedes Game mit 50+ fps schafft dann gibt's eine neue 😁


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2015)

UHD haut halt richtig rein und mir reichen auch 30 FPS, aber selbst die werden je nach Game nicht erreicht, wenn man nicht an den Settings geizt 
Optisch aber wirklich eine Augenweide, neben dran läuft das selbe Game @ Full HD und max Settings und es sieht im Vergleich schon armselig aus^^
Am Anfang habe ich es nicht so schnell heraus gesehen, aber nun sieht der Unterschied schon heftig aus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juni 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> UHD haut halt richtig rein und mir reichen auch 30 FPS, aber selbst die werden je nach Game nicht erreicht, wenn man nicht an den Settings geizt [emoji38]
> Optisch aber wirklich eine Augenweide, neben dran läuft das selbe Game @ Full HD und max Settings und es sieht im Vergleich schon armselig aus^^
> Am Anfang habe ich es nicht so schnell heraus gesehen, aber nun sieht der Unterschied schon heftig aus.


Jo kann ich mir vorstellen [emoji2] 

Ich merk es schon in ryse mit 2880 x 1620 .....sieht echt dufte aus [emoji14]


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (23. Juni 2015)

Call of Duty 1440p mit 144hz + R9 290 ? Wird das gut gehen? also ich hab Texturen meist auf Normal oder sogar auf Low. Könnte ich da 8xMSAA packen ?

Produktvergleich Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G), PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE), MSI R9 2
Welche ?


----------



## Effie (23. Juni 2015)

Welchen CoD-Teil meinst du denn?
Bei den 8xMSAA würde ich mich nicht festlegen aber die 144FPS könnten erreichbar sein


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (23. Juni 2015)

Ich zocke grad aktiv BlackOps2 aber würde auch gerne wieder AW zocken da ich alle CoD Teile hab 
Also naja 1440p hab ich noch nie gespielt auch wenn ich einen Acer 1440p 144hz mit Freesync hab, aber leider keine Grafikkarte. Spiele auf der Onboard da ich auf die Fury gewartet hab. Ich will auch noch schauen was die Fury Nano so machen wird. Wenn die so wie eine 290 wird dann werde ich mir die Nano holen  Aber zurzeit zocke ich auf 1280x720 alles auf low ohne AA mit 50-60fps. drops bis 40.

Also Texturen sind mir so ziemlich egal. Aber ich würde nicht meckern wenn ich 4xMSAA + 1440p in mindestens 60-90FPS zocken könnte (CoD Lock @90FPS  )


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juni 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> ob ich so lange werde warten können. Die 290 reicht nicht ganz für UHD mMn.
> Fury wird zwar auch net wirklich reichen, dennoch eine Steigerung sein.



Hey,
du hast doch immer vom undervolting und underclocken gesprochen und gesagt die Leistung reicht . E$s muss ja nicht immer max sein. Ich glaube das waren deine Worte.
Ich würde bei der Schiene bleiben. 

Wenn du eine 290(X) mit 1100-1150MHz betreibst, dann liegt eine Fury(X) auch nur 20% davor. Was sind 20%, nichts wofür man aufrüstet, außer man will einfach, weil man Bock drauf hat.

MfG


----------



## Deimos (23. Juni 2015)

Da hatte er ja auch nur einen F-HD Schirm.^ Und auch Fury lässt sich übertakten. 

Eine Fury würde ich mir nur mit vernünftigem VSR und normalen Preisen holen.


----------



## criss vaughn (23. Juni 2015)

Konnte meine Neugierde nun doch nicht mehr im Zaum halten, und habe den 15.20-Leak draufgespielt - und ich muss sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht: W3 bringt mit der PCGH-Enthusiast-Config nun im Mittel ~ 4 FPS mehr, was sich in einem Sprung von 46 auf 50 FPS mehr als bemerkbar macht. GTA V teste ich heute Abend .. ^^ Ansonsten keine Abstürze oder sonstige Probleme .. ich denke wir können uns auf Omega-2-Final freuen


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (23. Juni 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Hey,
> du hast doch immer vom undervolting und underclocken gesprochen und gesagt die Leistung reicht . E$s muss ja nicht immer max sein. Ich glaube das waren deine Worte.
> Ich würde bei der Schiene bleiben.
> 
> ...



R9 290 100%, FuryX 135% hmmm
R9 290 275€ +35% = 371€ hmmm 649€ - 371€ = 278€ ich denke ich kaufe mir die R9 290.


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juni 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Da hatte er ja auch nur einen F-HD Schirm.^ Und auch Fury lässt sich übertakten.
> 
> Eine Fury würde ich mir nur mit vernünftigem VSR und normalen Preisen holen.



Und lohnt sich trotzdem nicht. Aber ich bin auch immer jemand der dem haben wollen erligt 



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> R9 290 100%, FuryX 135% hmmm
> R9 290 275€ +35% = 371€ hmmm 649€ - 371€ = 278€ ich denke ich kaufe mir die R9 290.



Was willst du mir / uns mitteilen?
1. würde ich 290X mit Fury X messen und 290 mit Fury.
2. Ist das ja genau was ich meine, von einer 290 an aufwärts lohnt es einfach nicht.


----------



## Deimos (23. Juni 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Und lohnt sich trotzdem nicht. Aber ich bin auch immer jemand der dem haben wollen erligt


Naja, lohnen ist halt immer relativ.  Gerade wenn die Karten am Limit laufen, ist man um jedes zusätzliche Frame happy.
Wenn ich sehe, dass TitanX, 980Ti und demnächst wohl auch Fury in hohen Auflösungen teilweise um 40-50% vor einer 290 liegen, ist das schon markant und aus Leistungssicht lohnenswert. .


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juni 2015)

Naja erstmal alle Tests abwarten! 
Der Test der 390X könnte schon aufzeigen das die Fury X in UHD nur 20% vorne liegt.

Also am Beispiel Crysis 3 (nur ein Beispiel!), ob ich jetzt 18Fps oder 27Fps sehe. Das ist mir völlig Latte und auch nicht den Aufpreis Wert. Mit reduzierten Details gehts aber auch schon mit einer 290 in UHD... 

Aber stimmt schon, liegt im Auge des betrachters.

PS: Man dieser 4K Wahn, ja klar ist das Top in der Auflösung, aber für die Mehrheit einfach noch zu weit weg. Wer glaubt die Mehrheit hätte 500Euro Monitore zu Hause, der hat noch nicht wirklich drüber nach gedacht.

Habe mir gerade extra nochmal einen Test angeschaut, da könnte man von im schnitt von 35% Mehr ausgehen, von r9 290 zu 980ti in UHD.
Da die Fury X wohl auf augenhöhe mit der TI liegen wird, wird es nirgendwo einen Gewinn von 50% geben. CA 30 sind wohl realistisch.
Aber wenn die Tests morgen kommen, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

Selbst dann bleibt aber noch der Aufpreis
Fury X - R9 290 entspricht 250% - 100% für 30-35% Mehrleistung.


----------



## DARPA (23. Juni 2015)

Ich werd als nächstes erstmal auf Skylake wechseln. Dann läuft die 290 noch 2% schneller durch PCIe 3.0. Das sollte wieder ne Weile reichen 

Aber wenn der Tag kommt, wo ich mehr Leistung brauche werd ich die GPU tauschen. Ich befürchte nämlich auch, auf Pascal und Greenland müssen wir länger warten als erhofft.


----------



## Duvar (23. Juni 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Hey,
> du hast doch immer vom undervolting und underclocken gesprochen und gesagt die Leistung reicht . E$s muss ja nicht immer max sein. Ich glaube das waren deine Worte.
> Ich würde bei der Schiene bleiben.
> 
> ...



Deimos hat es schon richtig erkannt
Zwischen Full HD und Ultra HD liegen einfach Welten, die Power der 290 reicht nicht, selbst nach OC und wenn man mal auf den Geschmack der tollen Bildqualität gekommen ist, will man auch nicht mehr die Grafiksettings sonderlich klein schrauben.
Habe ja direkt nebendran meinen alten Full HD Monitor stehen und das Game sieht dort @ max einfach deutlich schlechter aus, am Anfang hatte ich kein Auge dafür, doch nun ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, so dass ich nie wieder @ Full HD spielen will.
Eine 980 Ti zB erreicht nach Übertaktung in etwa die Leistung zweier GTX 970 bzw zweier R9 290, könnt euch ja mal diesen Test anschauen EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ 6 GB Review | techPowerUp
Einfach mal dort durch die Spiele klicken und die Resultate sich anschauen @ UHD, da wird einem klar, dass man schon eine Karte von diesem Kaliber braucht normalerweise und die natürlich noch übertaktet.  (Mit dem Hintergrund von min. 30 FPS)
Schauen wir erstmal wie gut die Fury X morgen abschneidet und nach dem ersten Preisverfall, wäre es eine Überlegung wert, solch eine Karte eventuell zu kaufen.


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht aber ein kleines bisschen auch die eigene Investition erklären. 
Nein Spaß bei Seite, tja eine übertaktete 980ti und Fury X für 30 min Fps. Da würde ich eher sagen, man hat den 4k Monitor zu früh gekauft.
Wenn DX12 mit SFR soweit ist, das man es sinnvoll nutzen kann, glaube ich wieder an 4K. 
Natürlich ist eine 700Euro Karte auch schneller, als eine für 280.  

Eine R9 290 @1200MHz leistet rund 32% weniger als eine 980ti @1450MHz. (Auf neutralen Boden, Spiele die weder grün, noch rot deutlich besser laufen)
Also auf 1% mehr Leistung zahlt man, 4,7% mehr Geld.

Ist nur meine Meinung das sich das nicht lohnt.  Zum verdeutlichen, R9 290  18Fps und 980ti  24Fps, ist egal, weil unspielbar.


----------



## Performer81 (23. Juni 2015)

Die 290 PCS+ läuft übrigens problemlos mit dem 390 PCS+ Bios (Speichertakt und Ramgröße per mod  runtergesetzt) sofern neues Design.


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juni 2015)

Wäre interessant, müssten ja angeblich dann ja auch die Speichertimings geschärft sein. (Lt. AMD bei 390 und 390X)


----------



## DerMega (23. Juni 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Die 290 PCS+ läuft übrigens problemlos mit dem 390 PCS+ Bios (Speichertakt und Ramgröße per mod  runtergesetzt) sofern neues Design.



Das will ich mal im Auge behalten. Das interessante wären dann mal Benches damit!


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (23. Juni 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Vielleicht aber ein kleines bisschen auch die eigene Investition erklären.
> Nein Spaß bei Seite, tja eine übertaktete 980ti und Fury X für 30 min Fps. Da würde ich eher sagen, man hat den 4k Monitor zu früh gekauft.
> Wenn DX12 mit SFR soweit ist, das man es sinnvoll nutzen kann, glaube ich wieder an 4K.
> Natürlich ist eine 700Euro Karte auch schneller, als eine für 280.
> ...



WENN* du die überhaupt auf 1200MHz bekommst ^^.

Ich hab bemerkt das man am besten drauf ist wenn man alle 3 Jahre eine GPU kauft. da macht man meist einen 180% Leistungssprung 
Man verkauft die Alte GPU für 100€ zahlt ca 200€ dazu und man hat wieder eine HighEnd GPU  NIE! die beste kaufen  bei den besten schmeißt man das meiste Geld raus.
Naja bei FuryX und die AiO naja.. wenn man kein Platz im Gehäuse hat (ich zb kann nur max 26cm GPUs haben) da wird noch bei der FuryX die Wärme geil abgeführt. So wie bei meiner CPU AiO  da könnte es nicht schlecht sein wenn man eine FuryX kauft (oder 1 Jahr mit der r9 290 wartet und sich eine Fury mit HBM2 kauft.) aber dann würde man eher erst nach 4-5 Jahren eine neue kaufen. Man müsste immer nur von der Textur runter gehen. Besser Low Settings + Kino, Bowling, party von dem erspartem Geld oder high Textures und bisschen mehr Stromverbrauch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Juni 2015)

Äh das ist ja klar. Das P/L Verhältnis ist bei der Oberklasse und darüber kaum noch linear.


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Juni 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Die 290 PCS+ läuft übrigens problemlos mit dem 390 PCS+ Bios (Speichertakt und Ramgröße per mod  runtergesetzt) sofern neues Design.



Ich dachte die Hawaii-BIOS'e muss man noch per Hex-Editor anpassen? Große Performance-Sprünge sollten ja theoretisch nicht möglich sein .. ?!

In der Zeit habe ich den 15.20-Leak-Treiber weiter getestet: Filme laufen gewohnt smooth, auch ohne fix - GTA V und Batman laufen spürbar besser .. was aber leider an gebotener Optik letzteren nichts ändert  Alles in allem ist dies aber mit Abstand der beste Treiber, den ich je mit der 290 hatte^^


----------



## derneuemann (24. Juni 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Hawaii-BIOS'e muss man noch per Hex-Editor anpassen? Große Performance-Sprünge sollten ja theoretisch nicht möglich sein .. ?!
> 
> In der Zeit habe ich den 15.20-Leak-Treiber weiter getestet: Filme laufen gewohnt smooth, auch ohne fix - GTA V und Batman laufen spürbar besser .. was aber leider an gebotener Optik letzteren nichts ändert  Alles in allem ist dies aber mit Abstand der beste Treiber, den ich je mit der 290 hatte^^



Hi,
läuft deine 290 noch mit 1240/3100MHz ?


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Juni 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Hi,
> läuft deine 290 noch mit 1240/3100MHz ?



Hi, 

ja das tut sie. Stabil und "kühl", d.h. Core-Temp < 82 °C und VRM < 110 °C


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2015)

"Kühl" 
(67/82 °C max bei mir^^)


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> "Kühl"
> (67/82 °C max bei mir^^)



Du willst nicht wissen welche Spannung ich dem Kern für die 1240 MHz geben muss  ..


----------



## DerMega (24. Juni 2015)

1240? oO @ wiviel Volt???


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Juni 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> 1240? oO @ wiviel Volt???



Unter Wasser habe ich mit 1.35 V und 1275 MHz gebencht, für die 1240 liegen knappe 1.32 V an


----------



## DerMega (24. Juni 2015)

ui ok. Das ja ornlich 
Not Bad. 
Naja, solange ich sehe, dass weder meine CPU noch meine GPU bei WoT am Limit fahren und ich doch nur 60/70 FPS habe, übertakte ich noch nix. Auch andere Games laufen super. Crysis3 lief mit den standardsettings echt fluffig.

Ich muss bei meiner Graka auch sofort an die Spannung, sobald ich takten will. Undervolting geht auch net, das Ding iss bei mir verdammt eng gestrickt.


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2015)

Holy **** 
Bei mir laufen die 1250/1700 mit kleineren Artefakten bei +200 mV, was ~1250 mV entspricht, durch einen Firestrike 
Hab nie versucht, das Setting spielestable zu kriegen - bin da mit 1150/1500 unterwegs. +56mV.


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Juni 2015)

Ich habe einfach nur einen durchschnittlichen Chip erwischt, das muss man klar sagen - mit der Keule geht zwar was, aber 1250 MHz mit wenigen Artefakten bei 1.25 V klingt für mich wie ein Traum  Unter Wasser sehe ich da schon die 1300 MHz fallen


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2015)

Naja, ich hab das Problem, dass die VRMs nicht mehr nachkommen. Zwischen +50 mV und +200 mV kommen knappe 75 mV drauf, obwohl es 150 sein sollten.
Meine Karte säuft auch Strom ohne Ende... >300W grob geschätzt bei +200mV und 65° Chiptemp.


----------



## derneuemann (24. Juni 2015)

Naja Criss, man muss schon sagen, dass jede 290(X) die über 1200MHz macht eigentlich schon ein Glücksgriff ist (für mich zählt nur Gamestable).

Und Ebastler, da kommst du mit 300W aber nicht mehr aus. Aber egal... So lange das Netzteil nicht platzt ist es den Spaß wert.

Bin selbst gerade wieder kurz davor auf eine 290 umzusteigen, aus politischen Gründen . Dann wird auch wieder getaktet was das Zeug hält...


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2015)

Naja, 500W primärseitig im Firestrike. Macht 450W sekundär. 100W frisst die CPU. Bissel was Mainboard, RAM, SSD, usw. Bleiben 330W oder so für die GPU.


----------



## Performer81 (24. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Holy ****
> Bei mir laufen die 1250/1700 mit kleineren Artefakten bei +200 mV, was ~1250 mV entspricht, durch einen Firestrike
> Hab nie versucht, das Setting spielestable zu kriegen - bin da mit 1150/1500 unterwegs. +56mV.



Die anliegende Spannung sagt übrigens wenig aus, hängt auch viel vom Asic etc. und Boarddesign ab was da ausgelesen wird. Was zählt ist die letztendliche Verlustleistung/Hitzeentwicklung.


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Juni 2015)

Meine Spannungswandler sind unter Luft auch mehr oder weniger am Ende, viel kommt da auch bei + 400 mV (übertrieben) nicht mehr, von daher sind auch die 1.32 V die praktische Grenze. Mit Wasser und Kaltluft sieht es anders aus, aber das ist wirklich nur zum Testen, Tweaken und Benchen .. bzgl. Stromverbrauch brauchen wir auch nicht mehr groß reden - es ist und bleibt ein Hobby .. und was die 290 angeht, bin ich auch über das Antec-NT mehr als froh 

Aber noch einmal zurück zu meiner Frage von vorhin: Gibt es denn jetzt ein Tool mit dem sich das BIOS per Oberfläche modden lässt? Ich kriepel immer noch mim Hex-Editor rum


----------



## derneuemann (24. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, 500W primärseitig im Firestrike. Macht 450W sekundär. 100W frisst die CPU. Bissel was Mainboard, RAM, SSD, usw. Bleiben 330W oder so für die GPU.



Ich glaube kaum das deine CPU im Firestrike 100W frisst, wenn überhaupt eher um die 75W und der Rest so beim Firestrike um die 25W. Dann sind es 350W und das im Firestrike, dann lass mal Heaven laufen und dazu 2Kerne Prime95. 

Das ist schon realistischer, was moderne Spiele aus deiner Hardware ziehen.

Bios Mod ist immernoch nur per Hex Editor möglich...


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2015)

Im combined ist die CPU auf Volllast, warum sollte die da weniger brauchen als im Physics Test?
Mich interessiert die Gesamtaufnahme ingame nicht, ich hab das nur gemacht, um auf die GPU Aufnahme irgendwie zurückrechnen zu können


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Juni 2015)

@derneuemann: thx, performer's Beitrag las sich so, als ob man das nun .. komfortabler .. machen könnte


----------



## derneuemann (24. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Im combined ist die CPU auf Volllast, warum sollte die da weniger brauchen als im Physics Test?
> Mich interessiert die Gesamtaufnahme ingame nicht, ich hab das nur gemacht, um auf die GPU Aufnahme irgendwie zurückrechnen zu können



Im kombinierten frisst die GPU aber auch nicht voll...

Aber lassen wir das, ist ja egal.

Nach dem Test der Fury lohnt es sich wohl noch weniger, von einer 290X aus zu tauschen... ;(


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2015)

Ist dieser Kühler gut für die Asus R9 290 geeignet?


----------



## S754 (24. Juni 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ist dieser Kühler gut für die Asus R9 290 geeignet?



Jup


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Juni 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ist dieser Kühler gut für die Asus R9 290 geeignet?


Wenn etwas mehr Budget drin ist, dann würde ich direkt zum Raijintek Morpheus greifen. Den kannst du mit zwei 120mm Lüftern bestückt unter Last auch semi-passiv bei 60°C halten.

Hab selbst eine DirectCU mit nem Morpheus, der eigentlich nie zu hören ist.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2015)

Der Morpheus ist halt noch ein Ticken teuerer und größer. Außerdem mache ich mir sorgen wegen der Spannungswandler. Unnötigerweise?


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juni 2015)

Ich würde ja auch mal gerne OC mit etwas mehr Spannung probieren, aber der Peter will mit Karte nicht so wirklich ..warm werden


----------



## S754 (24. Juni 2015)

Der Peter ist schrecklich und total ungeeignet für die Karte. Ich frag mich heute noch, wie die 290X eine Freigabe dafür bekommen hat.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Juni 2015)

Sorgen bei den Spawas würde ich mir nur machen, da es eine Asus-Karte ist 
Da passen Dank dem Custom-Layout namlich keine anderen VRM-Kühler. Zumindest nicht ohne ein paar Handgriffe.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2015)

Ja, das ist die Sache. Von welchem Kühler passen denn die Kühlerchen auf die Asus-Karte?


----------



## Hanshans2000 (24. Juni 2015)

Ich habe Interesse an dem LG 29UM67 21:9 Monitor mit Freesync.

Jedoch liegt der Freesync Bereich nur zwischen 48 und 75Hz, deswegen suche ich aktuell eine Karte, die alle Spiele auf maximalen Details mit mindestens 48Hz darstellen kann.
Lohnen sich die 100€ Aufpreis zur 390X oder reicht eine 290X? Und hat jemand ne Vermutung wie sich die Preise entwickeln werden? Sollte ich lieber noch 1-2 Monate warten, damit die 390X auf das Level der 290er abfällt?

Oder müssen es überhaupt gar keine "X" sein?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Juni 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die Sache. Von welchem Kühler passen denn die Kühlerchen auf die Asus-Karte?


Soweit ich weiß gibt es keine passenden, da die Chips (als auch die Bohrungen für die Montage) versetzt sind.
Da muss man also entweder auf die schäbige Lösung von Asus zurückgreifen oder etwas kreativ werden. In meinem Fall habe ich mir einfach drei passende Kühlkörper bei eBay bestellt und hintereinander gereiht mit selbstklebendem Pad befestigt.
Die Temps sind etwas besser als bei der Serienlösung. Ändert aber leider nichts an meinen grundsätzlich sehr unterirdischen VRM1-Temps mit der 290 DCII.

Bei VRM2 passen immerhin die kleinen Kühlkörper, die jeweils mitgeliefert werden. Da muss man also keine (weiteren) Kompromisse mehr eingehen.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2015)

Das ist sehr ärgerlich. Kleine Kühlerchen hätte ich noch hier, können die mit den Mitteln des Morpheus befestigt werden?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Juni 2015)

Beim Morpheus liegt ein VRM-Kühler bei, der allerdings nicht zum Design der Karte passt und sich dahher auch nicht weiter verwenden lässt.
Man muss also einen eigenen finden und irgendwie festkleben oder -binden.
Meine drei Körperchen passen gerade noch so drunter, haben sogar etwas Kontakt zum Morpheus selbst. Unten werden die dann wie gesagt auch noch mal durch das selbstklebende Pad gehalten. Da braucht man soweit ich mich recht entsinne 1mm dickes.

Leider sind die Kondensatoren beim VRM1 höher gebaut, als die Chips selbst. Deshalb hab ich das Pad dann an den Stellen einfach freigeschnitten. Dadurch lagen die Kühler dann komplett Plan auf (also Chips mit Pad und Kodensatoren ohne Pas) ohne weitere Höhenunterschiede.


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2015)

Warte. Du hast was?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/R9_290X_Direct_Cu_II_OC/images/front.jpg

Das ist deine Karte, oder?
Wenn der Kühler direkt auf den SMD Kondensatoren aufliegt schließt er die allesamt kurz, das ist dir klar? 
Oder hast du die noch irgendwie isoliert?

Ich hätte da einfach ein gutes, etwas dickeres Pad genommen (Ich hab 1.5mm Phobya XT dran), das gleicht die Unebenheiten schon aus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Juni 2015)

Gut, dass du es erwähnst.
Zwischen Kühler und den Kondensatoren kleben noch ein paar dünne Plättchen, die bei den Kühlern beilagen. Dürfte Kunstharz sein, also grundsätzlich nicht leitend.
Das hätte ich ja sonst auch schon bemerkt 

Die Phobya wollte ich nicht nehmen, da mir die Höheunterschiede zu groß waren und ich in einigen Beiträgen gelesen habe, dass sie bei höherem Apressdruck zerbrechen sollen.
Waren mir fernab dessen ehrlich gesagt auch etwas zu teuer.


----------



## bath92 (25. Juni 2015)

Lohnt sich der Austausch der Wärmleitpaste bei einer 	Vapor-X  R9 290?
In Games wie Witcher 3 wird die Karte im Moment ca. 85 °C warm (Lüfter bei max. 40%).

Hab an folgende Paste gedacht: https://geizhals.de/gelid-solutions-gc-extreme-a559948.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## derneuemann (25. Juni 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich würde ja auch mal gerne OC mit etwas mehr Spannung probieren, aber der Peter will mit Karte nicht so wirklich ..warm werden



Du kannst dir doch selbst noch was basteln. Ich habe mal (auf einer HD7950) eine Heatpipe auf die VRM´s gebastelt und am anderen Ende Lamellen von einem ausrangierten Mugen 3 drauf gesteckt. Die Lamellen lagen dann im  Luftstrom des CPU Kühlers. Brachte etwa 10K weniger. 

Ich konnte damit meine HD7950 mit 1300MHz unter Luft laufen lassen.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Juni 2015)

...ich hatte auch mal die Kühlfläche erfolgreich vergrößert. Mit WLKleber verbunden und mit WLPads befestigt.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2015)

Ich überlege immer noch, ob ich meine Spulen ersetzen soll... Die Karte geht super ab, ist eiskalt, Morpheus lautlos. Aber ich hab schlimmes Coil Buzzing.

Um insgesamt 5€ gäbs die selben Spulen nagelneu im Internet zu kaufen, aber ich hab Schiss vor dem Umlöten...


----------



## criss vaughn (25. Juni 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Austausch der Wärmleitpaste bei einer     Vapor-X  R9 290?
> In Games wie Witcher 3 wird die Karte im Moment ca. 85 °C warm (Lüfter bei max. 40%).
> 
> Hab an folgende Paste gedacht: https://geizhals.de/gelid-solutions-gc-extreme-a559948.html?hloc=at&hloc=de



Ich persönlich würde Flüssigmetall empfehlen, hier wird der Sprung am deutlichsten sein. Da die Hersteller aber meist die WLP mehr schlecht als recht auftragen, kann auch der Wechsel bei normaler WLP bis zu 5 °C und mehr bringen.


----------



## derneuemann (25. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich überlege immer noch, ob ich meine Spulen ersetzen soll... Die Karte geht super ab, ist eiskalt, Morpheus lautlos. Aber ich hab schlimmes Coil Buzzing.
> 
> Um insgesamt 5€ gäbs die selben Spulen nagelneu im Internet zu kaufen, aber ich hab Schiss vor dem Umlöten...



Was ist nochmal Coil Buzzing?

Aber vor dem Löten solltest du auch schiss haben. Das sollte wirklich nur jemand machen, der oft und wirklich gut lötet und dann auch keine Regenrinnen


----------



## S754 (25. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Um insgesamt 5€ gäbs die selben Spulen nagelneu im Internet zu kaufen, aber ich hab Schiss vor dem Umlöten...


Ich kann THT und SMT löten 
Man braucht nur das nötige Equipment dazu, ohne das kann man es vergessen.
Wenns nicht vorhanden ist, kann man da z.B. in einer HTL nachfragen wenn man Kontakte oder Bekannte hat^^


----------



## bath92 (25. Juni 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde Flüssigmetall empfehlen, hier wird der Sprung am deutlichsten sein. Da die Hersteller aber meist die WLP mehr schlecht als recht auftragen, kann auch der Wechsel bei normaler WLP bis zu 5 °C und mehr bringen.



Welche ist da zu empfehlen? Und muss ich da speziell was beachten?


----------



## S754 (25. Juni 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Welche ist da zu empfehlen? Und muss ich da speziell was beachten?



1. Liquid Ultra
2. Du musst umliegende Bauteile Isolieren, um keinen Kurzschluss zu verursachen. Da kann man Klarlack auf Kunstharzbasis nehmen oder herkömmliche WLP, die ist auch nicht leitend. Außerdem darf man keinen Alukühler nehmen bei Flüssigmetall.


----------



## skyscraper (25. Juni 2015)

Kann ich dann den Arctic Xtreme 3 mit seinen kleinen Kühlerchen auf der Asus R9 290 befestigen und auch ordnungsgemäß die VRMs kühlen? Oder gibt es irgendeine andere Lösung? Ich kann leider nicht den Asus Stock VRM-Lühler verwenden.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Was ist nochmal Coil Buzzing?
> 
> Aber vor dem Löten solltest du auch schiss haben. Das sollte wirklich nur jemand machen, der oft und wirklich gut lötet und dann auch keine Regenrinnen


Coil Buzzing ist n dumpferes "ratterndes" Spulengeräusch, bei mir nur Last- und nicht fps-abhängig 

Und das Löten an sich ist kein Problem, hab schon kleineres gelötet als ne Spule die >20A abkann^^


----------



## S754 (25. Juni 2015)

Warum hast du dann schiss vorm Löten? Die deppate Grafikkarte ist auch nix anderes als eine stinknormale 0815 Platine.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2015)

Weil die eine Seite der Drosseln elektrisch fast direkt am Chip hängt. Eine winzige statische Entladung und der Chip ist frittiert.

Könnte man wohl verhindern indem man die Lötkolbenspitze auf die Kartenmasse hängt, aber unsympathisch bleibts.


----------



## S754 (25. Juni 2015)

Ich dachte du hast das nötige Equipment dafür? Antistatikmatte + Armband beides an der Steckdose. Dann musst du das nicht befürchten. Lötkolben ist eh geerdet.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich überlege immer noch, ob ich meine Spulen ersetzen soll... Die Karte geht super ab, ist eiskalt, Morpheus lautlos. Aber ich hab schlimmes Coil Buzzing.
> 
> Um insgesamt 5€ gäbs die selben Spulen nagelneu im Internet zu kaufen, aber ich hab Schiss vor dem Umlöten...


Schon mal mit Harz versucht? Hat Powercolor bei der ersten Revision der PCS+ gemacht. 

Lohnt sich eine Fury X? Habe den Launch nicht wirklich mitbekommen und die Tests geben mir keine Klarheit.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Schon mal mit Harz versucht? Hat Powercolor bei der ersten Revision der PCS+ gemacht.
> 
> Lohnt sich eine Fury X? Habe den Launch nicht wirklich mitbekommen und die Tests geben mir keine Klarheit.


Nicht so wirklich[emoji19]


----------



## derneuemann (26. Juni 2015)

In UHD in einem eh nicht spielbaren Fps-Bereich ist die Fury x deutlcih schneller, aber in allen Auflösungen, in denen man spielbare Fps erreichen kann, naja ist die zwar schneller aber lohnen kann damit nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Juni 2015)

Kann mir mal einer eine Anleitung für den ini Hack geben wie ich den 15.15 Treiber mit meiner 290 nutzen kann. Der 15.20 leak sorgt bei mir für Ingame Abstürze


----------



## criss vaughn (26. Juni 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Welche ist da zu empfehlen? Und muss ich da speziell was beachten?



Collaboratory Liquid Ultra wäre mein Favorit - im Prinzip nur, dass du es nicht auf der Platine verteilst, da das Flüssigmetall bei großen Mengen zwischen Leiterbahnen Kurzschlüsse erzeugen kann. Dies sollte aber kein Problem sein, da du mit dem mitgelieferten Pinsel die Menge gut dosieren und ohne Probleme verteilen kannst


----------



## AlphaNUSS (26. Juni 2015)

Kurze Frage: Ist es zu Übertakten besser, wenn ich eine konstante Spannung anlege? Ich nutze eine Referenz 290.


----------



## DARPA (26. Juni 2015)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ist es zu Übertakten besser, wenn ich eine konstante Spannung anlege? Ich nutze eine Referenz 290.



Auf das OC Ergebnis hat es keinen Einfluss. 
Was man machen kann, ist den Takt zu fixieren, so dass nicht mehr lastabhängig hin und her getaktet wird. Dadurch liegt immer der max. eingestellte Takt an. Im normalen Modus sieht man schonmal, dass trotz 100% GPU Last der GPU Takt nicht voll anliegt und um ein paar MHz abweicht. Aber der Unterschied ist so gering, ich würde einfach normal übertakten und gut.


----------



## criss vaughn (26. Juni 2015)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ist es zu Übertakten besser, wenn ich eine konstante Spannung anlege? Ich nutze eine Referenz 290.



Definiere konstante Spannung - mWn liegt die Spannung gemäß der Lastverteilung an, allerdings kann diese auch unter Volllast noch variieren, je nachdem wie die Spannungswandler performen


----------



## DARPA (26. Juni 2015)

Man kann mit AB eine konstante Spannung erzwingen


----------



## Performer81 (26. Juni 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Man kann mit AB eine konstante Spannung erzwingen



"konstante Spannung" Option hat bei mir keine Auswirkungen. Die schwankt genauso wie ohne.


----------



## derneuemann (26. Juni 2015)

Wird wohl keinen R9 390(X) Thread geben, oder? Kann doch eigentlich hier direkt weiter geführt werden. Ist doch eh das gleiche... Tut aus irgendeinem Grund gut, wieder zu AMD zu wechseln


----------



## AlphaNUSS (26. Juni 2015)

Da mir sosnt keiner antwortet, frag ich hier mal noch: Kann ich meinen Accelero extreme 3 per Molex mit meiner Lüftersteuerung anschließen?


----------



## S754 (26. Juni 2015)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Da mir sosnt keiner antwortet, frag ich hier mal noch: Kann ich meinen Accelero extreme 3 per Molex mit meiner Lüftersteuerung anschließen?


Wenn du Löten kannst, dann schon. Überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (26. Juni 2015)

Hab ich noch nie gemacht und ich hab auch nichts zum Löten. Geht das nicht mit sonem Adapter 4-Pin zu 3-Pin LÃ?fteradapterkabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## S754 (26. Juni 2015)

Der Anschluss passt nicht. Die Grafikkartenkühlerlüfter haben einen 4-Poligen dünnen PWM Stecker.


----------



## ebastler (26. Juni 2015)

Wozu eigentlich? Der GPU Lüfter lässt sich direkt über die GPU am Besten, da abhängig vonnder GPU Temp, regeln.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (26. Juni 2015)

Wenn du mir sagen kannst, wie man das grässliche Fiepen weg bekommt, würde ich das sofort so machen.
Kann man denn nicht, das Molex Teil per Adapter an die Lüftersteurung anschließen? http://www.arctic.ac/media/wysiwyg/Products/Accelero_hybrid_7970/support/pic1.png


----------



## ebastler (26. Juni 2015)

Okay, meine Fiept nicht. Bzw meine fiept mehr als mir lieb ist, aber nicht wegen der Lüfter^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juni 2015)

Wegen der Luftersteuerung kannst du es mit nem VGA-Adapter probieren. Die haben diesen kleinen Mini-PH-Stecker und münden ganz normal in 4-Pin PWM. Gibt's z.B. von Gelid.


----------



## franz-the-cat (26. Juni 2015)

XFX 390X VBIOS durchgesickert (Flash Ihre 290X bis 390X?
Do würd ich auch gern meine geflashte Powercolor 290(x) zu einer 390(x) flashen.
Da braucht ich blos ein 390X Powercolor Bios???
Google Übersetzer


----------



## S754 (26. Juni 2015)

Hehe das wäre natürlich nice wenn ich aus meiner 290X eine 390X 4GB machen könnte xD


----------



## ebastler (26. Juni 2015)

Naja, ändert schlussendlich ja eh nix, oder?


----------



## AlphaNUSS (26. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wegen der Luftersteuerung kannst du es mit nem VGA-Adapter probieren. Die haben diesen kleinen Mini-PH-Stecker und münden ganz normal in 4-Pin PWM. Gibt's z.B. von Gelid.



Da sind die Anschlüsse leider falsch herum. 

Die Lüfter sind im 7 oder 12 Volt Teil drinnen http://www.arctic.ac/media/wysiwyg/Products/Accelero_hybrid_7970/support/pic1.png 
Kann ich damit Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 4Pin Molex (12V) | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany das ganze an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juni 2015)

Moment, von welcher Lüftersteuerung reden wir hier denn überhaupt? ^^
Welche Lüfter willst du anschließen und willst du dabei die Drehzahl automatisiert steuern?

Mal ganz abgesehen davon kann man das Pin-Out natürlich noch anpassen.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (26. Juni 2015)

Ich will meinen Accelero extreme 3 an eine Scythe Kaze Master 2 anschließen.
Hier mal links zu beidem: ARCTIC | Accelero Xtreme III | Unübertroffene Kühlleistung - 300 Watt | Silent-Lüfterrad | Patentierte Lüfterhalterung Scythe KM05-BK Kaze Master II 4-Kanal LÃ?ftersteuerung: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Geht das hiermit? Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 4Pin Molex (12V) | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juni 2015)

Warum denn per Molex?
Du hast doch eine Scythe mit 3-Pin-Anschlüssen und Lüfter mit 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss... dann wird das "so" nicht funktionieren.
Wenn es reibungslos und ohne Surren laufen soll, dann brauchst du entweder eine PWM-Steuerung oder ein paar 3-Pin-Lüfter.

Korrigiert mich, falls ich etwas falsch aufgefasst haben sollte.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (26. Juni 2015)

Die Anschlüsse vom extreme 3 sind ja alles so kleine Teile, finde kein so richtig gutes Bild http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2013/arctic_accelero_xtreme_iii_meets_amd_r9_290/fan_connector.jpg
Und das ist der Adapter der dabei liegt und den ich zz nutze http://www.arctic.ac/media/catalog/...4_pin_adapter.png.pagespeed.ic.oYNpBMKIem.png
Der ist mit dem Nt verbunden.

Kann da denn was kaputt gehen? Ich wollte das jetzt mit dem Molex auf 3Pin an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juni 2015)

Ah, ok. Das ist der besagte PH-Mini-Stecker.

Dann wäre es wohl am einfachsten, wenn du die Lüfter direkt am NT anschließt. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum deine Karte bzw. die Lüfter surren, wenn du über den Anschluss auf dem PCB gehst. Das ist ja bereits ein PWM-Anschluss, sollte in der Theorie also laufen.

An der Scythe wirst du die nicht reibungslos betreiben können, da dort nur 3-Pin Voltage Anschlüsse vorhanden sind.

Im Zweifelsfall einfach ein paar Noctua 92mm nehmen. Die dürften von der Größe her passen und sind gedrosselt auch nicht all zu laut.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (26. Juni 2015)

Aber der Accelero hat ja auch 3 Pin Anschlüsse. Ich will sie ja nicht unbedingt PWM gesteuert haben.
Ich habs ja am Nt über 7 Volt laufen, das ist beim übertakten aber zu wenig und 12 Volt ist mir im Idle zu laut.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juni 2015)

Also entweder sind es PWM oder Voltage Lüfter, da sollte sich Arctic schon entschieden haben [emoji14]
Auf der Homepage lese ich nur was von PWM - kann die Bilder mobil leider aucht nicht all zu zügig einsehen...


----------



## AlphaNUSS (26. Juni 2015)

Ne das ist beides. Man aknn die mit einem 4 Pin direkt an die Gpu anschließen, dann fiepst aber oder mit einem 3 Pin über den Molex Adapter direkt ans Nt etc.
Ich hab an der Lüftersteuerung auch meine 3 Pin Gehäuse Lüfter und kann die da regeln. Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob das über Molex alles klappt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juni 2015)

Also wenn es rein für sich erst mal PWM-Lüfter sind, dann werden die per 3-Pin wohl kaum runder laufen. Kannst ja einfach mal versuchen sie direkt mit 7V oder 12V anzuschließen. Ansonsten würde ich einfach ein paar neue ~92mm mit 3-Pin holen und ganz normal an der Scythe anschließen... wenn die Arctic letztendlich surren oder nicht zu drosseln sind.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (26. Juni 2015)

Die Lüfter haben aber wie gesagt einen 3 Pin und einen 4 Pin Anschluss. Naja habs schon bestellt, mal schauen obs klappt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juni 2015)

Es werden wohl reguläre PWM-Lüfter sein. Die lassen sich natürlich auch per Voltage ansreuern. Dass heißt dann aber nicht, dass sie auch ohne zu Murren laufen...

Aber wie gesagt, probiers aus.
Alternativ würde ich nach ein paar 92mm-Ersatzlüftern Ausschau halten.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (26. Juni 2015)

Und wie mach ich die dann fest? Gibts da passende Lüfterklemmen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juni 2015)

Ich sag's mal ganz platt:
Kabelbinder [emoji14]

Keinen Ahnung, ob es bei der Rahmenbreite passende Klemmen gibt. Wenn, dann werden sie aber vermutlich sehr teuer sein und nicht richtig an den Arctic passen.


----------



## derneuemann (27. Juni 2015)

Man kann sich Lüfterklammern auch selber machen. Mal bitte nicht so einfallslos hier . 
Ganz zur not nimmt man einfach ein paar Kabelbinder. Wenn du 92mm Lüfter tauschen willst, dann empfehle ich dir die Scythe Kama Flex. Die lassen sich sehr weit regeln und haben keine Störgeräusche und machen ordentlich Druck!


----------



## franz-the-cat (27. Juni 2015)

Das flashen von einer 290(x) zu einer 390er(x) erwird wenn es überhaupt sinn macht nur mit einer XFX der Powercolor möglich sein die in denn ersten Wochen gekauft wurde ,die man dann zu einer X flashen konnte.
Bei Powercolor wurde der Betreiber daruf nach drei Wochen aufmerksam und lies die nachfolgenden Karten nachbearbeiten,
Auserdem glaub ich das dabei nicht viel pasiren kann zum einen kann man mit den hebel auf das oginal 290er Bios zurückstellen und auserdem das 390Xer Bios mit dem 290Xer überspielen denauch sollte man mit der wahl eines 390Xer BIOS VORSICHTIG SEIN.https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173026/powercolor-r9390-8192-150527.html Ich hoffe auf Viren prufen reicht.Ich hab gehört das falsche Bios könne die Karte auch  kaputtmachen.
Fragts sicherheitshalber Speedy.

Hab ich gerade gefunden.Google Übersetzer


----------



## ebastler (27. Juni 2015)

Hm... Ich will vor allem deshalb ein 390X Bios für meine 290X, da ich UEFI Boot haben will, und einfach kein 290X Bios finde, das das kann. 

Ich habe momentan wieder das Stock-Bios meiner Karte, werde aber bald wieder auf das der Tri-X umsteigen, da das 5-10mV weniger braucht um stabil zu sein. Die Spannung schwankt etwas weniger damit. 

Ich hatte zwar schon Sapphire wegen eines UEFI Bios gefragt, aber eine nicht flashbare Datei bekomen, die kleiner war als ein normales Bios, und nur Fehlermeldungen von atwinflash gebracht hat...


----------



## franz-the-cat (27. Juni 2015)

Ich hab nur das Powercolor 290 BiosX und das gibts auch hier in einen Thread wie man eine 290er zu einer 290er x flasht und sonstiges How to dort gibts auch in diesen Thread in späteren schreiben andere hinweise auf andere Bios 290er x unter anderem der von XFX oder so .


----------



## Performer81 (27. Juni 2015)

franz-the-cat schrieb:


> Das flashen von einer 290(x) zu einer 390er(x) erwird wenn es überhaupt sinn macht nur mit einer XFX der Powercolor möglich sein die in denn ersten Wochen gekauft wurde ,die man dann zu einer X flashen konnte.
> Bei Powercolor wurde der Betreiber daruf nach drei Wochen aufmerksam und lies die nachfolgenden Karten nachbearbeiten,
> Auserdem glaub ich das dabei nicht viel pasiren kann zum einen kann man mit den hebel auf das oginal 290er Bios zurückstellen und auserdem das 390Xer Bios mit dem 290Xer überspielen denauch sollte man mit der wahl eines 390Xer BIOS VORSICHTIG SEIN.https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173026/powercolor-r9390-8192-150527.html Ich hoffe auf Viren prufen reicht.Ich hab gehört das falsche Bios könne die Karte auch  kaputtmachen.
> Fragts sicherheitshalber Speedy.
> ...



Das 390 PCS+ Bios läuft problemlos auf meiner 290 PCS+ (allerdings nur mit runtergesetztem Speichertakt). AUsserdem ist meine 290 schon ein neues Design und lies sich trotzdem unlocken, nix mit nur die ersten Batches. Ich warte jetzt nur darauf das mal jemand sein 390X PCS+ Bios hochläd.


----------



## franz-the-cat (27. Juni 2015)

Naja damals als ich die Powercolor gekazft hab schrieb man man müsse sich beeilen mit den kauffen weil sonst nix mehr mit flashi flashi.dixi taxi ,schön das ihr alle trotzdem flashen konnts.
Wie ist das also dann kauf ich mal einen Kühler und warte bis 390X PCS+ Bios auftaucht.
Zum Flashen verwend ich dann das 290 to X How to mit den 390X PCS+ Bios auser mir fällt bis dahin nichts besseres ein dann verwend ich das   https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/...92-150527.html .


----------



## pokusa (27. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir eine R9 290 Vapor-X gekauft und habe ein Problem beim Downsampling: WQHD ist kein Problem, doch sobald ich auf 3200x1800 bzw. auf höhere Auflösungen gehe, habe ich schwarze Ränder, als wäre die Auflösung irgendwie falsch. Ich habe von einem HDMI Hotfix gelesen, der aber für die Version 15.16 (Beta) nichtig sein dürfte, oder?

Grüße.


----------



## ebastler (27. Juni 2015)

pokusa schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine R9 290 Vapor-X gekauft und habe ein Problem beim Downsampling: WQHD ist kein Problem, doch sobald ich auf 3200x1800 bzw. auf höhere Auflösungen gehe, habe ich schwarze Ränder, als wäre die Auflösung irgendwie falsch. Ich habe von einem HDMI Hotfix gelesen, der aber für die Version 15.16 (Beta) nichtig sein dürfte, oder?
> 
> Grüße.



HDMI...

Ich hatte damit immer Probleme, bei jeder Auflösung. Meine Lösung:

>Downsampling für Spiele und den Desktop aktivieren
>Desktop -> Auflösung -> maximum mit DS einstellen
>CCC -> HDMI Overscaling oder wie der Mist heißt. Sollte auf 10% stehen, nun. Stells auf 0%
>Desktopauflösung wieder normal einstellen

Ab da sollte es gehen... Es aktiviert automatisch 10% Overscaling bei Downsampling, teilweise. Wenn man es einmal bei der höchsten Auflösung manuell abschaltet, ist es weg.
Da es, sobald man aus dem Spiel tabbt, wieder die Dekstopauflösung nimmt, muss man es am Desktop einstellen.

Ich bin so froh, kein HDMI mehr zu verwenden... Scheißzeug.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. Juni 2015)

HDMI ist auch nicht für den Computer zugeschnitten, sondern die Filmindustrie. 

@pokusa kauf dir auf Amazon für 7€ oder 10€ ein ordentliches DP Kabel mit einer mindestlänge von 2/3m.


----------



## pokusa (27. Juni 2015)

Problem: Mein Monitor (S27C350) hat keinen DP-Anschluss....Adapter helfen da wohl auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. Juni 2015)

Habe bei Geizhals geschaut, ist es der mit der H Bezeichnung am Schluss und VGA/HDMI Anschluss? Wenn müsstest du VGA nutzen, welcher ziemlich veraltet und nach meinem Wissensstand nur bis zu 2560x1440p ermöglichen kann, gebe aber keine Garantie.


----------



## ebastler (27. Juni 2015)

HDMI geht ja, es nervt nur etwas mehr. Hast meine Anleitung schon versucht? Hat mich gut durch die HDMI Tage gebracht, bis ich umgestiegen bin auf einen Monitor mit Displayport.


----------



## pokusa (27. Juni 2015)

Er hat nur einen HDMI und VGA Anschluss. Die Bezeichnung auf dem Bildschirmrahmen selbst sagt nur "S27C350" ohne H, de rmüsste es aber sein.

Ein ärgerliches Problem.

EDIT: Ja @ebastler, deine Lösung habe ich auch schon auf YouTube gefunden. Aber ich will demnächst nicht auf einen anderen Bildschirm umsteigen, demnach ist mir das auch zu umständlich... ;c


----------



## pokusa (27. Juni 2015)

Noch ein weiteres Problem: Seitdem seit heute die Grafikkarte eingebaut ist, macht der besagte Monitor seltsame Brummgeräusche, wie ein Summen oder so...Woran kann das liegen?

Grüße.


----------



## bath92 (28. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema 390(X)-Bios auf 290(X)-Karten:

Ist schon jemand an ein Bios z.B. der Sapphire Radeon R9 390(X) Tri-X mit Zero-Fan-Modus gekommen?
Laut Beitrag #14 soll das Bios (015.048.000.062) auch auf 290(X)-Karten laufen. Radeon R9 390X: Sapphire-Grafikkarte wird durch neues BIOS leiser - ComputerBase Forum

Radeon R9 390X: Sapphire-Grafikkarte wird durch neues BIOS leiser - ComputerBase
Im diesem Artikel wird davon gesprochen, dass das Bios auf Anfrage beim Sapphire-Support zur Verfügung gestellt wird.


----------



## Hanshans2000 (28. Juni 2015)

Ähm mal ne Frage:

Ich interessiere mich aktuell für die XFX 290X. Auf der offiziellen Seite wird ein 750 Watt Netzteil als minimum vorrausgesetzt und empfohlen 850Watt.

Ich habe aktuell ein CoolerMaster V550 80+Gold und einen i5 4690k. 
Den i5 würde ich gerne auf um die 4.4Ghz übertakten und da die XFX mit Standard Takt ausgeliefert wird, soll diese auch übertaktet werden.

Wenn ich so im Forum lese werden immer 450er oder 500er Netzteile empfohlen und selbst bei Test kommen die meisten Systeme nicht an die 500 Watt dran wenn 290X getestet werden.

Was soll ich also von den Informationen von XFX halten? Reicht mein 550 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (28. Juni 2015)

@Hans ja die Hersteller nehmen mehr um auch schlechtere Netzteile abzudecken. Bei qualitativ hochwertigen Produkten ist die effektive Last des Systems entscheidend. Bei den meisten mit potenten Systemen (ausgenommen sind Multi GPU Systeme) ist die Last bei 350W+-.


----------



## Hanshans2000 (28. Juni 2015)

Ok vielen Dank  Hatte kurz Angst mich um ein neues Netzteil kümmern zu müssen.
Dann werde ich mir die 290X holen. Kennt jemand das besagte Modell und kennt einen Vergleich mit den Sapphire Karten die meist empfohlen werden? Habe bis jetzt im Internet nicht wirklich was gefunden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (28. Juni 2015)

Würde eher die normalen nehmen. R9 290 Vapor-X oder die neue R9 390 Nitro. Die Frage ist wie lange (Im System verbleibend) und in welcher Auflösung gespielt wird.


----------



## bath92 (28. Juni 2015)

Hat keine Backplatte, aber für 265€ kann man trotzdem zuschlagen. 
XFX Radeon R9 290(X) Double Dissipation: Custom-Designs ohne Übertaktung veröffentlicht


----------



## Hanshans2000 (28. Juni 2015)

Genau aus dem Grund


----------



## derneuemann (29. Juni 2015)

Bevor man eine 290X nimmt sollte man mMn eine 390 nehmen.


----------



## criss vaughn (29. Juni 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Bevor man eine 290X nimmt sollte man mMn eine 390 nehmen.



Eine 390 ist doch nur eine 290-OC .. ?!


----------



## derneuemann (29. Juni 2015)

Und hat den höher wertigen Speicher der @Stock 1500MHz macht, dazu gleich 8GB.
Daher meine Meinung, wer das Geld für eine 290X ausgeben möchte sollte eher zur 390 greifen. Am ende ändert das nichts daran, das der Chip eigentlich der gleiche ist.
Ob AMD die Speichertimings nun verschärft hat, oder nicht. 
Ich konnte jetzt auch nicht widerstehen und habe mir eine 390 geordert. Wer weiß was morgen kommt. 8GB sagen mir auf jeden Fall, das ich mir über Speicher keine Gedanken machen muss. 

Die 390 kostet mich 340 Euro und die 290, mindestens 280 Euro, ein vernünftiges Modell sogar eher 305. Die 35 Euro kann man für die Detailänderungen und den Speicher schon ausgeben.


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juni 2015)

Wäre super, wenn man dann das BIOS im Idealfall per GPU-Z bei techpowerup zur Verfügung stellen könnte. Spekuliere immer noch auf ein fürs Referenzmodell verwendbares BIOS, das per Editor mit den 4GB GDDR5 zurechtkommt.


----------



## derneuemann (29. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich ein paar Tests gelesen habe, machen die Detailverbesserungen (u.A. die Speichertimings) aber wohl nur 1-2% Leistung aus.
Ich weiß nicht in wie weit die Platinen der 390, im Vergleich zur 290 anders sind. Aber lohnt sich nicht, oder?
Mich haben nur die 8GB angefixt, nach dem GTX970 Thema.

Und ist eben ein Spaßkauf, macht mir einfach mehr Spaß, die Vorstellung 8GB VRam im Rechner zu haben.
Ich bin auf das undervolting gespannt und auf den Kühler dr MSI 390. Sind ja jetzt auch von Dual Slot Design weg. Laut Tests soll der sehr gut sein.


----------



## franz-the-cat (29. Juni 2015)

Gibts schon ein PowerColor Radeon PCS+ R9 390X 8GB Bios


----------



## Supes (29. Juni 2015)

Hey,

ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir eine 290 Tri X (evtl. Vapor X) oder eine 390 (Nitro?) kaufe. Sind bei Tri X und Nitro 60€ Preisunterschied. Wie schaut es denn mit der Zukunftssicherheit im Vergleich? Kann man davon ausgehen, dass die 390 noch gut klar kommt, wo die 290 bereits an ihre Grenzen stößt? Oder nutzt der doppelte VRam in dem Moment auch nichts mehr und die 390 ist auch am Ende? Dann würde ich mir die 60€ Aufpreis lieber sparen.

Achja, gezockt wird in nächster Zeit nur in FHD, Ultra Settings müssen nicht, Sehr Hoch/Hoch und ein bisschen AA etc. sollte aber laufen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. Juni 2015)

@Supes wenn nur FHD genutzt wird, bleib bei der Tri-X oder Vapor-X. Wenn du Modhaftige Spiele wie Sykrim und GTA spielst, nimm die Nitro. Deine Einstellungen entscheiden wie viel VRAM du verbrauchst. Zudem Downsample auf 1440p mit high Settings, sieht besser aus und kannst von der Radeon zudem besser profitieren.


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2015)

Preisfrage. Wenn du bereit bist die 60€ mehr auszugeben kaufe dir die Nitro. Für FullHD reicht aber auch die Tri X noch locker aus.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich schon mit meinem Monitor + Graka VSR nutzen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Juni 2015)

VSR hat erstmal nichts mit dem Monitor zu tun. 

Wenn du eine Graka hast die VSR unterstützt dann kannst du es


----------



## ebastler (29. Juni 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> VSR hat erstmal nichts mit dem Monitor zu tun.
> 
> Wenn du eine Graka hast die VSR unterstützt dann kannst du es



Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ja, wenn er einen 4K Monitor hat, kann er nicht Downsampeln, drunter schon.
Und bei krummen Seitenverhältnissen (wie seinen 21:9) weiß ich auch nicht, ob es geht...


----------



## DARPA (29. Juni 2015)

Warum nicht einfach DS aktivieren, dann sieht man doch welche Auflösungen drin sind ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ja, wenn er einen 4K Monitor hat, kann er nicht Downsampeln, drunter schon.
> Und bei krummen Seitenverhältnissen (wie seinen 21:9) weiß ich auch nicht, ob es geht...


Es geht blöderweise (zumindest mit HDMI) nicht mit dem Seitenverhältnis. Ansonsten aber alternativ bis 1800p bei meinem 1080p Monitor.

Eventuell kann man mal GeDoSaTo oder CRU ausprobieren. Ich bekomme beides nicht zum Laufen[emoji5]


----------



## derneuemann (30. Juni 2015)

Supes schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir eine 290 Tri X (evtl. Vapor X) oder eine 390 (Nitro?) kaufe. Sind bei Tri X und Nitro 60€ Preisunterschied. Wie schaut es denn mit der Zukunftssicherheit im Vergleich? Kann man davon ausgehen, dass die 390 noch gut klar kommt, wo die 290 bereits an ihre Grenzen stößt? Oder nutzt der doppelte VRam in dem Moment auch nichts mehr und die 390 ist auch am Ende? Dann würde ich mir die 60€ Aufpreis lieber sparen.
> 
> Achja, gezockt wird in nächster Zeit nur in FHD, Ultra Settings müssen nicht, Sehr Hoch/Hoch und ein bisschen AA etc. sollte aber laufen.



Kann keiner vorher sehen, könnte ja auch demnächst ein Spiel geben das die absoluten Top Texturen bietet, aber mehr als 4GB dafür braucht. Texturen alleine sind nicht die größten Leistungsfresser, aber sehen gut aus.
Dann wäre es schade, wenn man die Texturen zurück drehen muss. Man überlebt es aber.

Ich habe damals eine übertaktete gtx570 die für Ultra reichte (Fps), bei BF3. Aber der Speicher lief hier und da voll und damit wurde es dann unspielbar...


----------



## Dremor (30. Juni 2015)

Servus, habe mir vor kurzem eine 290PCS+ gegönnt. 
Ich bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit der Karte. Nun lässt mich aber seit Gestern folgender Gedanke nicht mehr los.

Würde es etwas bringen an der Backplate so kleine Kühlrippen anzubringen wie man sie bei Customkühlern für VRam etc benutzt ?


----------



## derneuemann (30. Juni 2015)

Was erhoffst du dir davon?
Meistens ist die Backplate nur Deko. Kannst du von der Seite sehen, ob da ein Wärmeleitpad drunter ist?

Unabhängig von meinen Fragen, geh mal eher von nein aus.


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2015)

Meine Backplate wird extrem heiß, so heiß, dass man sie nichtmal anfassen kann - und das sehr schnell. Da ist guter thermischer Kontakt vorhanden, und Rippen würden sicher was bringen!


----------



## Dremor (30. Juni 2015)

Naja, erhoffen .....war nur eine Überlegung ob man noch ein wenig die Kühlung unterstützen kann.

Nötig ist es jetzt nicht. Meine Karte läuft mit den voreingestellten Werten mit 72-75° im Mittel ganz ordentlich

Werden heute mal schauen ob die ebenfalls so heiß wird. 
N paar Kühlrippen habe ich noch hier glaube ich, dann probiere ich es mal aus.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. Juni 2015)

... bei meiner royalKing sind zwischen der Platine und der Bachplate bei den SpaWas WLPads zwischen. 
Da könnte sich ne Vergrößerung der Kühlfläche, wenn auch genug Durchzug dort ist, bemerkbar machen.
Aber ich fürchte es sind nur einige °C.


----------



## DerMega (30. Juni 2015)

72-75° mit der voreingestellten (Röhr-)Lüfterkurve? Wie ist denn deine Gehäusebelüftung?
Ich hab ne sehr defensive Lüfterkurve erstellt, bei der der Lüfter meist so bei <=30% rumdödelt und da hat die Karte 79°.
Wenn ich die standardkurve nehme, dann bin ich bei <70°. Aber dafür


----------



## derneuemann (30. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Meine Backplate wird extrem heiß, so heiß, dass man sie nichtmal anfassen kann - und das sehr schnell. Da ist guter thermischer Kontakt vorhanden, und Rippen würden sicher was bringen!



Vorher, nachher dann bitte vergleichen. Das die Warm werden, lässt nicht zwangsläufig auf eine Verbindung schließen. Viele Karten erreichen sogar bessere Temperaturen ohne die Backplate.
Viele sind nur zur Stabilisierung der Karte und haben keinen Kontakt. Durch das entfernen der Backplate kann die Wärme der Platine besser an die Luft abgeben werden.

Warum die Backplate sich auch ohne Kontakt heiß anfühlt... Das PCB wird z.B. 85°C Warm und die Luft kann nicht frei entweichen. Die Backplate erwärmt sich.
Darüber hinaus fühlen sich 40°C schon heiß an auf der Haut.

Natürlich kann eine Backplate was bringen. Siehe Arctic Cooling AC4 Kühler. Aber auch der kann nur mit aktiver Belüftung ( Lüfter direkt auf den Kühlrippen), kann der glänzen.


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2015)

Ich habe eine EK Backplate mit Phobya XT Pads zwischen Plate und PCB bei Chip und VRMs. Da geht durchaus einiges an Hitze drüber


----------



## Dremor (30. Juni 2015)

Servus, nein, die Grad Zahl bezog sich auf eine angepasste Lüfterkurve, die ich hier oder bei CB im Forum fand und dann noch ein wenig nach meinem Geschmack an gepasst habe.

Zum Airflow, habe das NZXT Phantom 410. Da ist vorne und hinten ein 120er und im Deckel noch n 140er vormontiert. Ich habe dann noch einen 140er an der Seite nachgerüstet.

Die original Lüfter lassen sich in 3  Stufen regeln. Dies macht sich auch gut bemerkbar.

@derMega, kannst mal einen Screen deiner Kurve einstellen bitte ?


----------



## Duvar (30. Juni 2015)

Nabend,

wie ihr sicher bemerkt habt, wird es relativ heiß in Deutschland, wenn dann noch 2 Rechner im Raum laufen, wie bei mir Daheim, kann es schon mal nervig heiß werden.
PC Komponenten werden natürlich auch heißer. Wie dem auch sei, bevor ich jetzt nen Roman verfasse komme ich auf den Punkt.
Hat jemand so etwas Daheim bzw was haltet ihr von einer Anschaffung? 
DeLonghi Mobiles KlimagerÃ?t PAC N 76, EEK: A: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Auch gut fürs Schlafzimmer denke ich mir mal.


----------



## pokusa (1. Juli 2015)

Hey

Meine Vapor-X 290 wird im Lancool K62 Gehäuse mit drei Lüftern laut GPU-Z bis zu 82 Grad heiß! Ist das normal für diese Karte??

Danke


----------



## derneuemann (1. Juli 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe eine EK Backplate mit Phobya XT Pads zwischen Plate und PCB bei Chip und VRMs. Da geht durchaus einiges an Hitze drüber


 
Hast du mal ein Vergleich mit und ohne Backplate gemacht, das wäre doch mal ein super Vergleich den du hier darstellen könntest. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wie ihr sicher bemerkt habt, wird es relativ heiß in Deutschland, wenn dann noch 2 Rechner im Raum laufen, wie bei mir Daheim, kann es schon mal nervig heiß werden.
> PC Komponenten werden natürlich auch heißer. Wie dem auch sei, bevor ich jetzt nen Roman verfasse komme ich auf den Punkt.
> ...




Theoretisch müsste es gehen, aber ich bin skeptisch. Nennleistung ohne weitere Angaben ist 2,1kW. Da würde ich von einer Kühlleistung von etwa 1,6kW erwarten.

Wenn du das probierst, dann berichte bitte hier. Wäre sehr interessant.


----------



## DerMega (1. Juli 2015)

Dremor schrieb:


> ....
> @derMega, kannst mal einen Screen deiner Kurve einstellen bitte ?



Gerne. Wenn ichs nicht vergesse mach ichs nacher. Wir haben grade Audit hier, da komm ich auch nicht so früh heim.


----------



## Dremor (1. Juli 2015)

@derMega, danke.
Gestern waren es bei 4,5h Dying Light konstant 76° find ich für die Temps gestern in Ordnung.
Die Kurve lag bei der Temp mit 52% an

Zum Klimagerät, ich hatte mir vor 4 Jahren auch mal eins zugelegt. 
Kühlen auch ganz angenehm.
Aber, der Kompressor ist so laut, hab da immer den Raum verlassen. Man konnte sich nicht mal mehr unterhalten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juli 2015)

pokusa schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Meine Vapor-X 290 wird im Lancool K62 Gehäuse mit drei Lüftern laut GPU-Z bis zu 82 Grad heiß! Ist das normal für diese Karte??
> 
> Danke


Bei wieviel % Luffi?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube beim K62 ist das vollkommen normal.
Hatte damals auch Belüftungsprobleme mit meiner relativ sperrigen 6950.

Kannst ja einfach mal die Gehäusewand abnehmen und nochmals benchen.


----------



## pokusa (1. Juli 2015)

Es tritt nicht einmal beim Benchen auf, sondern während ich irgendein grafisch ansehnliches Spiel spiele, z.B. Lords of the Fallen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juli 2015)

pokusa schrieb:


> Es tritt nicht einmal beim Benchen auf, sondern während ich irgendein grafisch ansehnliches Spiel spiele, z.B. Lords of the Fallen.


Bei wieviel % Lüfftergeschwindigkeit?


----------



## pokusa (1. Juli 2015)

30% sagt Catalyst. Das sollte ich höher stellen, oder?


----------



## Rasha (1. Juli 2015)

Meine Asus Rog Matrix r9 290x ist unter Furmark nach 5 Minuten 92 Grad heiß. Muss ich mir da Sorgen machen? Das ist immer noch leicht steigend...angegeben sind ja max. 95 Grad


----------



## Icedaft (1. Juli 2015)

Furmark ist kein Maßstab für den Alltagsbetrieb. Interessant sind alleine die Temps in Anwendungen und Spielen.


----------



## Rasha (1. Juli 2015)

So 66-75 Grad dürfte die haben...Teso meine ich normalerweiße 69 Grad nach 1,2 Stunden, Witcher war um die 75-79 Grad, ich schau da grad nochmal nach.

los editos: Jop, sehr stabile 78-80 Grad


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juli 2015)

pokusa schrieb:


> 30% sagt Catalyst. Das sollte ich höher stellen, oder?


Haste deine originale luffikurve geändert? Lass mal gpuz mit laufen und Max Wert einstellen


----------



## Icedaft (1. Juli 2015)

Meine GTX 670 hat bei dem Wetter unter Spielelast auch 80-85 Grad, vollkommen normal.


----------



## pokusa (1. Juli 2015)

Nein, ich habe an den Lüftern nichts angefasst...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juli 2015)

pokusa schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe an den Lüftern nichts angefasst...


Das kann aber nicht die normale Kurve sein.....kannst auch MSI afterburner installieren und die OSD Funktion nutzen....dann kannst im Games dir alles anzeigen lassen zb Takt Ramauslastung Temp GPU und cpu Luffi % usw


----------



## derneuemann (2. Juli 2015)

Kleiner erster Erfahrungsbericht zur MSI R9 390 Gaming 8G:
Die Karte an sich ist der absolute Oberhammer! 
Stock Takt 1040/1500
Gehäuse Cooltek UMX2
Raumtemperatur lag bei 25°C

Heaven 4.0 alles @max
nach einer Stunde 67°C bei 1300-1450RPM, Geräuschkulisse, top. Leiser als die Gehäuselüfter.
Undervolting bis -69mV bei 1040MHz, bis-44mV bei 1100MHz.

Aber,
die hohe Verlustleistung fordert natürlich ihren Tribut. Die CPU kocht vor sich hin.
Während sich die Luft oberhalb der GPU mit der GTX970 OC gerade mal um 8-9K erwärmt hat, sind es nun 15-16K.

Da werde ich wohl noch Hand anlegen müssen. 
Entweder 2x 80mm Lüfter die hinten frische Luft einblasen, direkt zur CPU.
Oder externe Wakü.

Bei Wakü geht natürlich was 

PS: Der MSI Kühler ist der Hammer. Wenn manche meinten der auf der 290(X) war eher bescheiden, dieser ist genial. Hat aber auch triple slot Design.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Kleiner erster Erfahrungsbericht zur MSI R9 390 Gaming 8G:
> Die Karte an sich ist der absolute Oberhammer!
> Stock Takt 1040/1500
> Gehäuse Cooltek UMX2
> ...


Was geht denn so an oc?


----------



## derneuemann (2. Juli 2015)

Ja, war nur der erste Tag.
Werde ich Heute, Morgen und die nächsten Tage noch weiter Probieren.
Und es gibt ja ein paar berichte, das der neue Treiber nicht richtig funktioniert. Bei mir ist alles bestens gewesen. Alle Spiele laufen und auch sonst keine Probleme.

Ach ja, die Wandlertemperaturen! VRM für den Core max 66°C bei 1100MHz und Kern selbst dabei 70°C , bei 1450RPM


----------



## DARPA (2. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte du warst mit dem Wechsel auf die 970 so zufrieden. Jetzt doch wieder bei Hawaii zurück?

Wie hoch ist denn die anliegende Spannung? Bei den UV Ergebnissen sollte theoretisch gutes OC drin sein.


----------



## derneuemann (2. Juli 2015)

War auch bombe zufrieden. Aber das feature schwierte mir immer im Hinterkopf herum. Außerdem wird mir nach ein paar Monaten ohne Änderungen am PC langweilig !
Und auch wenn die 970 echt stark war, störte das verhalten von Nvidia doch schon so sehr, dass das auch eine Rolle gespielt hat. Man könnte zum Teil auch von einem politischen Wechsel sprechen.

Leider ist die anliegende Spannung recht hoch. Im schnitt Stock bei 1040MHz rund 1,17-1,18V, die 1040MHz laufen noch stabil bei 1,107V und das beste, es gibt auch keine Abstürze im 2D Betrieb usw...

Mit Glück beim Chip könnten da echt noch ein paar MHz bei rum kommen. Nur gibt es keinen Wasserkühler für die Dinger. Auch EK, die für fast alles welche bauen, schreiben das sie auch nicht planen, für dieses Modell etwas zu bauen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> War auch bombe zufrieden. Aber das feature schwierte mir immer im Hinterkopf herum. Außerdem wird mir nach ein paar Monaten ohne Änderungen am PC langweilig !
> Und auch wenn die 970 echt stark war, störte das verhalten von Nvidia doch schon so sehr, dass das auch eine Rolle gespielt hat. Man könnte zum Teil auch von einem politischen Wechsel sprechen.
> 
> Leider ist die anliegende Spannung recht hoch. Im schnitt Stock bei 1040MHz rund 1,17-1,18V, die 1040MHz laufen noch stabil bei 1,107V und das beste, es gibt auch keine Abstürze im 2D Betrieb usw...
> ...


Core und Ramspannung liegen aber wieder zusammen oder?


----------



## Rasha (2. Juli 2015)

Kann die Kühlerplastikverkleidung der R9 290x eigentlich auch an den Seiten absägen oder muss ich das ganz abbauen. Also das Rote Zeugs, nicht den Kühler an sich.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Juli 2015)

Hast du deine Garantie etwa schon dermaßen verwirkt, dass du dir so etwas vornimmst? 
Bin gerade nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand der Unterhaltung. Verzeih mir, falls ich etwaige Angaben gerade übersehe.

Wollte eigentlich auch nur kurz fragen, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit passiven After-Market-Backplates gemacht hat. Ich überlege aktuell, meiner DCII eine neue zu spendieren, die nicht nur der Kosmetik dient [emoji14]
Wie viel thermische Differenz darf man da erwarten, z.B bei VRM1?

*Edit:* habe z.B. gerade diese hier gefunden.


----------



## derneuemann (2. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Core und Ramspannung liegen aber wieder zusammen oder?



Ja, verhindert bei 1040MHz ein weiteres undervolten unter -69mV.

Bei Spannung@Stock kommen 1130MHz rum, bei +100mV kommen 1215MHz bei rum. 
Speicher geht bis 1725MHz.

Ich fahre jetzt für 24/7  erstmal 1050/1500 @ -50mV, fehlt eigentlich nur ein Wasserkühler  Vielleicht gehen dann auch noch die 1250, mit einem anderen Tool, bei dem mehr Spannung geht... Aber eigentlich ist das zu unvernünftig....

Alles in allem ok, aber mehr auch nicht. Mit der Karte bin ich aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden. Die 1200 MHz muss ich mal noch mit angepasster Lüfterkurve probieren...


----------



## Rasha (2. Juli 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Hast du deine Garantie etwa schon dermaßen verwirkt, dass du dir so etwas vornimmst?
> Bin gerade nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand der Unterhaltung. Verzeih mir, falls ich etwaige Angaben gerade übersehe.
> 
> Wollte eigentlich auch nur kurz fragen, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit passiven After-Market-Backplates gemacht hat. Ich überlege aktuell, meiner DCII eine neue zu spendieren, die nicht nur der Kosmetik dient [emoji14]
> ...



Ne aber durch diese Abdeckung hat die halt auch ordentlich Hitzestau...


----------



## ebastler (2. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mal eben etwas Trine mit Freunden gespielt - und, heilige *******, war das heftig.
Maxed out, WQHD, FXAA + 4xSSAA.

Meine Karte musste konstant 1100/1400 (aktuelles Sommer-OC) laufen, und hat keine 60fps konstant hingekriegt.
73°C Core, bis zu 98°C VRM, und maximal 1400rpm.
Normal war ich noch nie ober 69°C Core, 85°C VRM und 900-1000 rpm bei aktuellen Temperaturen und Settings. WTF treibt Trine?


----------



## Rasha (2. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub bald hält ne GTX 980 Einzug...die R9 werd ich verkaufen. Das mit der Wärme is echt net normal...

Da kannst ja net mal zocken, ich hab nach 2 Stunden Videos auf YT gucken 47 Grad im Idle.


----------



## DARPA (2. Juli 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eben etwas Trine mit Freunden gespielt - und, heilige *******, war das heftig.
> Maxed out, WQHD, FXAA + 4xSSAA.
> 
> Meine Karte musste konstant 1100/1400 (aktuelles Sommer-OC) laufen, und hat keine 60fps konstant hingekriegt.
> ...




Ich weiss ja nicht wie das Wetter bei euch ist. Aber ich musste gestern auch zum ersten Mal das Sapphire Logo in ROT leuchten sehen. Die Karte hatte über 80 statt wie sonst 72 °C. Und das Mitternacht


----------



## Rasha (2. Juli 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wie das Wetter bei euch ist. Aber ich musste gestern auch zum ersten Mal das Sapphire Logo in ROT leuchten sehen. Die Karte hatte über 80 statt wie sonst 72 °C. Und das Mitternacht



Um 23 Uhr war hier gestern in Rheinland-Pfalz aufm Land noch 24 Grad Lufttemperatur. Aktuell ham wir 30 Grad


----------



## Performer81 (2. Juli 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eben etwas Trine mit Freunden gespielt - und, heilige *******, war das heftig.
> Maxed out, WQHD, FXAA + 4xSSAA.
> 
> Meine Karte musste konstant 1100/1400 (aktuelles Sommer-OC) laufen, und hat keine 60fps konstant hingekriegt.
> ...



Guck mal aufs Thermometer, draussen ist Sommer. Hatte mit meiner 290X PCS+ auch an die 70 Grad In BF4 bei 2800U/min Lüfter, normal nur knapp über 60 Grad.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Juli 2015)

Seitdem ich den Takt festgenagelt habe, habe ich fast immer 80 Grad in GTA. 

Ist das normal?


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2015)

Bei meiner TriX sieht es nicht besser aus, trotz undervolting... aber seht selbst (-56mV) http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/07/02/fw5.png
Klar könnte der Lüfter langsamer, nur höre nebenher Musik und bekomme nix mit vom Lüfter. Sind jedoch knapp 5 Sone bei dem Lüfterspeed.


----------



## derneuemann (3. Juli 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Ich glaub bald hält ne GTX 980 Einzug...die R9 werd ich verkaufen. Das mit der Wärme is echt net normal...
> 
> Da kannst ja net mal zocken, ich hab nach 2 Stunden Videos auf YT gucken 47 Grad im Idle.



Das käme ja Geld verbrennen gleich 
Du kannst doch auch ein 2D Profil anlegen, mit geringeren Taktraten.

Zur MSI R9 390 nochmal,
habe bewusst gestern nochmal bewusst über eine Stunde Prime95 (4Threads) und Heaven laufen lassen. Wenn Leistung gebraucht wird, Profil 1 mit 1100/1650 MHz @-25mV.

Auto Lüfterkurve, entspricht max 1450RPM und 70°C und die CPU blieb auch unter 68°C (das ist das wichtige bei mir, da mein Gehäuse nicht geeignet ist, für eine Hitzeschleuder).

Bewusst Gestern, weil es wohl nicht wirklich wärmer werden kann im Sommer!


----------



## Rasha (3. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das käme ja Geld verbrennen gleich
> Du kannst doch auch ein 2D Profil anlegen, mit geringeren Taktraten.
> 
> Zur MSI R9 390 nochmal,
> ...



Eigentlich müsste man eher Geld von Asus zurückfordern für die *******, wo sie da verbockt haben.

Naja am Wochenende gehts der WLP an den Kragen


----------



## derneuemann (3. Juli 2015)

Sorry wenn ich jetzt nicht alles mitbekommen habe, aber welche Probleme hast du genau mit der ASUS?


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Guck mal aufs Thermometer, draussen ist Sommer. Hatte mit meiner 290X PCS+ auch an die 70 Grad In BF4 bei 2800U/min Lüfter, normal nur knapp über 60 Grad.


Ich hab aber beim selben Wetter BF4 gespielt. 68°C, max 78° VRMs, wie immer. Nur 100rpm mehr als normal.

Aber mit Trine hab ich mal eben 500rpm mehr als sonst. Und 400rpm mehr als in BF4. Das ist bei zwei Noctua NF-F12 ne Menge...


----------



## Rasha (3. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich jetzt nicht alles mitbekommen habe, aber welche Probleme hast du genau mit der ASUS?



Naja die Karte hatte gestern im Idle 47 Grad. Bei Witcher 3 vorgestern auf Ultra (alles auf Anschlag außer die Nvidia-haaredarstellung) 78-80 Grad und bei Furmark 92 Grad nach 7 Minuten, immer noch steigend. Musste Furmark abbrechen, da die Karte mit max 95 Grad angegeben ist.

Ich hab ne alte GTX 680 Exo von Palit gehabt, welche unter Furmark 68-69 Grad erreicht hatte - im Sommer. Und die war auch übertaktet.

Die Kühlung ist einfach Schrott. Asus hat nen Kühler für Nvidiakarten auf der R9 verbaut. Zwei der 5 Heatpipes werden bei der R9 nicht genutzt, da der Chip kleiner ist. Der Kühler ist nicht für die Karte konzipiert worden. Am Wochenende werde ich die WLP erneuern und mal probeweiße die Verkleidung des Matrixkühlers abschrauben -das soll ganz schön Kühlung bringen.


Die Leistung der Karte ist super, daran gibts nix zu meckern. Nur Asus hat da ******* gebaut, nicht AMD.


----------



## derneuemann (3. Juli 2015)

Genau, Asus und MSi, haben für 290 nur Schrottkühler gebaut. Stimmt so leider nicht ganz. Der Chip ist einfach eine Energieschleuder! Mein Gehäuse erwärmt sich um Faktor 2. 
GTX970 Gehäuse innen 8K über Außen, mit der 390 ist es fast das doppelte.
Die ASUS ist eine der leisesten ab Werk. 
Das nicht alle Heapipe aufliegen ist sowas von egal, du kannst ja mal einen Versuch machen. Besorg dir mal zwei Heatpipes und halte die direkt neben einander. Dann nur eine in heißes Wasser versenken. Bitte versuche die andere mit den nakten Fingern zu halten.

Ich würde mal mit dem Werkstakt versuchen, soweit zu undervolten wie es geht. Außerdem sind 78-80 Grad doch ok, wenn die Karte dir dabei nicht zu laut war.

Und Furmark ist über.


----------



## Rasha (3. Juli 2015)

Ob die leise ist oder nicht interessiert mich nicht. Ich will ne gute Kühlung/Leistung und ersteres hab ich bei der Karte nicht.

Der Chip hat diesselbe Nanometerfertigung wie ne GTX 680 und ist deutlich wärmer als ne 3 Jahre alte und übertaktete Karte. Und ne GTX 680 hat noch weniger Stromverbrauch. Die kommt mit 1x8pin und 1x6pin aus und braucht nicht 2 bzw. 3 Stecker um zu laufen.


ICh werde am Wochenende jetzt erstmal die WLP wechseln, dann sehn wa weiter.


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Genau, Asus und MSi, haben für 290 nur Schrottkühler gebaut. Stimmt so leider nicht ganz. Der Chip ist einfach eine Energieschleuder! Mein Gehäuse erwärmt sich um Faktor 2.
> GTX970 Gehäuse innen 8K über Außen, mit der 390 ist es fast das doppelte.
> Die ASUS ist eine der leisesten ab Werk.
> Das nicht alle Heapipe aufliegen ist sowas von egal, du kannst ja mal einen Versuch machen. Besorg dir mal zwei Heatpipes und halte die direkt neben einander. Dann nur eine in heißes Wasser versenken. Bitte versuche die andere mit den nakten Fingern zu halten.
> ...



Ja, klar. MSI und Asus Kühler sind supergut, nur werden ihre Karten zufällig laut und heiß wie sau, und ne Vapor-X bleibt akzeptabel leise und dabei kühl. Fällt dir dein Fehler auf? Die Kühler sind absolut ungeeignet für eine Hawaii, das ist Fakt.
Und direkt Touch Kühler find ich sowieso ranzig. Da gehört ne Kupferbase hin. Nicht umsonst hat ein Morpheus zum Beispiel keinen Direct Touch Kram.

Und der Chip braucht nicht so viel Strom. Nur wenn er heiß wird schluckt er. Ich halte meine 290X in Spielen normal auf 65-70° und komme kaum über 350W Gesamtsystem ingame (primärseitig, also <330W sek grob gerechnet). 
Das Problem bei Hawaii ist die extrem hohe Leistungsdichte. Der Chip braucht etwas mehr als eine 780Ti, aber bei viel kleinerer Chipfläche. Und Asus und MSI haben es einfach nicht geschafft, einen Kühler zu bauen, der das wegkriegt. Auch, wenn die Gesamtverlustleistung vergleichbar ist - Die Verlustleistung/cm^2 Chipfläche ist merklich höher.

Die 970 ist nochmal was Anderes, aber auch eine Gen neuer.


----------



## derneuemann (3. Juli 2015)

Ich denke wir beide brauchen nicht mehr über die Leistungsaufnahme von Hawai reden! Nicht böse gemeint, führt aber zu nichts.
Aber hui ich spiele ein anderes Game (das mehr Recheneinheiten auslastet) und die Karte wird viel lauter und wärmer. Merkst du wo dein Fehler ist. Überhebliche Floskeln kannst du dir schenken.

Die Kühler sind absolut ok, die Karte auf ein gesundes Maß an Leistungsaufnahme justiert (undervolting) und die Kühler schaffe es genau so gut, wie auf jeder anderen Karte.
Ach auch ein mropheus spart nur 20W durch die geringen Temperaturen.

Wer nicht messen kann, muss halt fühlen.

Nochmal zur ASUS, die bleibt ab Werk (290X@1050MHz) bei 3,0 oder 3,6Sone. 
Die VaproX bei 4,4Sone. 
Beides ab Werk! Ohne manuelle Veränderungen.

PS: Ich verstehe nicht wieso man sich selbst etwas schön reden muss! Ich habe selbst auch wieder Hawai /"Grenada", aber trotzdem muss ich die nicht besser reden, als die sind.


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2015)

Mit schönreden hat das nichts zu tun. Gut gekühlt ist der Chip echt okay. Meine 290X läuft mit 1100/1400, braucht laut meinen Rechnungen vom Primärverbrauch 200-220W unter Volllast je nach Spiel, und hat dabei dank OC Leistung ohne Ende.
Ich glaube, ne 970 übertaktet, dass sie diese Rohleistung hat, braucht nicht mehr viel weniger. Die Effizienz von Hawaii steht und fällt mit der Kühlung. 20°C wärmer bedeutet gleich mal zig Watt mehr, bei mir.
(Habs mal getestet, Furmark, und dann verschiedene fixed fan speeds und den Verbrauch angeguckt). Richtig heftig sind daher Referenzdesigns, die 94° Temp Target haben, oder eben heiße Customdesigns.
Da frisst die Karte gleich mal zig Watt mehr als bei mir.

Meine Karte tut hier aber auch nichts zur Sache, die ist kühl und lautlos dank Morpheus. Und ja, ich war sehr erstaunt, dass Trine die Karte so gut auslastet. So viel Last produzierte bislang kein mir bekanntes Spiel, nichtmal Firestrike oder Sleeping Dogs (High Res Texture pack, 4xSSAA) haben die Karte so gekocht wie das gute Trine. Und ich spiele normalerweise jedes Spiel so, dass die Karte knapp ihre 60 fps halten kann. Downsampling oder SSAA halt.

Ich hab sogar schon von einigen Asus DCU2 gehört, die ab Werk ins Temp Target gelaufen sind und gedrosselt haben, MSI ebenso. So gut wird der Kühler dann kaum sein 



derneuemann schrieb:


> Die Kühler sind absolut ok, die Karte auf ein gesundes Maß an Leistungsaufnahme justiert (undervolting) und die Kühler schaffe es genau so gut, wie auf jeder anderen Karte.


Ich nehme mal an, das meintest du anders? So, wie du das formuliert hast, verstehe ich, dass MSI und Asus Kühler erst mit UV die Karte so kühl und leise gehalten kriegen, wie andere ohne.
Das macht angesichts deines Standpunkts wenig Sinn für mich.


----------



## derneuemann (3. Juli 2015)

Sorry, ich habe nichts gegen dich.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, das meintest du anders? So, wie du das formuliert hast, verstehe ich, dass MSI und Asus Kühler erst mit UV die Karte so kühl und leise gehalten kriegen, wie andere ohne.
> Das macht angesichts deines Standpunkts wenig Sinn für mich.



Warum so Frech, wie ein verzogener Bube formulieren. Das verleitet mich nur dazu auch andere Töne anzuschlagen... Teufelskreis. 
Richtig lesen bitte. Du kannst dir auch gerne Tests durchlesen. Die ASUS war unabhängig von der Temperatur ab Werk leiser als die VaporX.

Aber träum ruhig weiter, von deinem 220W Verbrauch unter Last. Natürlich müssen auch die Voraussetzungen stimmen! Die GPU muss auch wirklich ausgelastet sein und keinen Fps Limiter nutzen, usw...

Das die Chips bei geringer Temperatur weniger verbrauchen ist allgemein bekannt. 

Aber lassen wir das, wie ich schon sagte, wir zwei kommen bei dem Thema nicht auf einen Nenner!

Mein System hat damals mit der 290X, 400W verbraucht. Mit der GTX970 waren 300W

Welche Drehzhalen erreichst du auf deinem  Morpheus, mit den NF-F12 Lüftern. Maximal... (oder z.B. Heaven, ist neutral) und bei welcher Temperatur.
Dazu eine Info zu deinem Gehäuse und Lüftern, wäre cool. Ich überlege auch immer wieder mal, mir den Morpheus zu holen...


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2015)

Sorry, das oben war echt nicht frech gemeint... Ich habe den Satz so verstanden, war aber der Meinung, dass du das sicher anders gemeint hattest - daher die Nachfrage. Sollte keien Provokation sein.

Zum Morpheus: Meine Drehzahlen sind, da ich grad mitten in nem endlosen Casemod bin und dazwischen gar kein Gehäuse hab, nicht ganz umsetzbar auf andere Systeme. Ich habe den PC auf der Kommode neben dem Schreibtisch stehen.

Normalerweise (nicht Trine, nicht Hochsommer) habe ich mit meiner Fankurve 65-68° Chip und 75-85° VRM1 (VRM2 etwad drunter). Auch in Heaven bin ich grob in der Region unterwegs.
Das bei 1100/1400, Spannung müsste ich nochmal checken. +19mV jedenfalls. 
Die Lüfter drehen da mit 700-900rpm, in Heaven waren es afaik ungefähr 850.

Der Morpheus hat definitiv viel Potenzial - aber er braucht auch sehr viel Platz. Auf meinem Mikro ATX Board berührt meine Backplate die Lüfterklammern des CPU Kühlers, und die Lüfter enden fast bündig mit der Unterkante des Boards (Frontpanel Stecker rein/Rauskriegen im Gehäuse war immer ein Spaß...).

Die 970 ist definitiv sparsamer und effizienter, das ist so. Aber Hawaii ist bei weitem besser als sein Ruf, was Verbrauch betrifft. Sofern anständig gekühlt.


Kleiner Nachtrag: Ich hab glaub ich fast 30°C in der Bude und konnte in dieser Nacht daher knappe 4h schlafen, danach hab ich kein Auge mehr zugekriegt. Daher schreibe ich grad echt etwas unhöflich. Tut mir Leid, normalerweise bin ich höflicher!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Juli 2015)

Au, hier ist ja wieder was los 

Ich muss ebastler wohl zustimmen.
Das Kühlsystem von ASUS ist tatsächlich unter aller Sau. Meine DCII hat sich ab Werk unter Last oftmals runtertakten müssen.
Von einer geringen Lautstärke kann da auch nicht die Rede sein, zumal die Lüfter ab 40% Drehzahl sowieso nach und nach das Aluminium vom Kühler abgetragen haben.
Dazu kommt halt noch die nach wie vor unsinnige Direct-Touch-Konstruktion usw. usw... das war definitiv meine letzte ASUS.

Wer den Morpheus auch nur ein mal montiert hat, will nie wieder zum Standardkühler zurück!
Da braucht man keine 800 U/min, um die 65°C zu halten.

Mit solchen Vergleichen zwischen den einzelnen Modellen wäre ich übrigens sehr vorsichtig.
Viele Redaktionen sind nämlich immer noch nicht auf den Trichter gekommen, dass man die Kühlsysteme auch mit äquivalenten Drehzahlen bzw. Geräuschemissionen vergleichen kann!
Daraus ergeben sich dann nämlich ganz andere Tendenzen.


----------



## derneuemann (3. Juli 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sorry, das oben war echt nicht frech gemeint... Ich habe den Satz so verstanden, war aber der Meinung, dass du das sicher anders gemeint hattest - daher die Nachfrage. Sollte keien Provokation sein.
> 
> Zum Morpheus: Meine Drehzahlen sind, da ich grad mitten in nem endlosen Casemod bin und dazwischen gar kein Gehäuse hab, nicht ganz umsetzbar auf andere Systeme. Ich habe den PC auf der Kommode neben dem Schreibtisch stehen.
> 
> ...




Kein Thema, ich bin auch oft und auch dieses mal bestimmt etwas forsch gewesen. 
Aber auch ich habe meine Verbräuche gemessen... Egal
Zur ASUS 290, kann ja auch sein das die von der Verarbeitung Schwankungen hatten. 

Zum Morpheus, ja die Werte sind schon nett, muss mal schauen in welche Richtung ich mich bewege. Luft/Wasser? 
Viel mehr braucht meine CPU mehr frische Luft. Ganz auf Übertaktung der CPU wollte ich nicht verzichten.

Grübel, Grübel...



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Au, hier ist ja wieder was los
> 
> Ich muss ebastler wohl zustimmen.
> Das Kühlsystem von ASUS ist tatsächlich unter aller Sau. Meine DCII hat sich ab Werk unter Last oftmals runtertakten müssen.
> Von einer geringen Lautstärke kann da auch nicht die Rede sein, zumal die Lüfter ab 40% Drehzahl sowieso nach und nach das Aluminium vom Kühler abgetragen haben.



Ganz ehrlich, das hört aber ehe nach einem Produktionsfehler an, als das der Kühler vom Prinzip her schlecht wäre.
Kann man aber mit jeder Karte haben. Gab es auch bei der TriX hier im Thread ein paar mal.

Hatte ich selbst damals auf meiner MSI HD7950, die laut vielen Tests so ziemlich die beste gewesen sein soll. Beim Umbau auf Wakü fand ich dann den Fehler. Ist einfach eine Schraube los gegangen.


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2015)

Meine CPU bräuchte auch mal Frischluft... Kühlrippen eiskalt, Base des Kühlers eiskalt, CPU 80°C in Prime bei maximalem Lüfterspeed. 
**** you, Intel. Da würde Zahnpasta zwischen DIE und Heatspreader besser die Wärme abführen.
Den Kühler hab ich schon 2 Male neu montiert, und auch mal einen Anderen getestet, der ist unschuldig.

Ich bin dann gespannt, wie es meiner 290X im Case geht. Aber ich glaube, ich sollte da die selben Temperaturen haben wie hier.
Die hat ~15cm zur Oberkante des Gehäuses (inverted ATX), und einen 140mm Lüfter der Frischluft von außen nur zu ihr bläst. Keine Käfige, nichts dazwischen.

EDIT: 390x bios leaked - Page 15 - Guru3D.com Forums
Bios Editor!!!


----------



## derneuemann (3. Juli 2015)

Da hilft wohl nur köpfen...

Im Case? Verstehe ich nicht. Ist auf offener Benchstation, oder wie?


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2015)

Ja, momentan steht mein PC eben ohne Gehäuse rum^^ Nur am Tisch.
Wie gesagt, ich bin grad an nem endlos-Casemod, und bis der fertig ist, hab ich halt kein Gehäuse.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das hört aber ehe nach einem Produktionsfehler an, als das der Kühler vom Prinzip her schlecht wäre.
> Kann man aber mit jeder Karte haben. Gab es auch bei der TriX hier im Thread ein paar mal.
> 
> Hatte ich selbst damals auf meiner MSI HD7950, die laut vielen Tests so  ziemlich die beste gewesen sein soll. Beim Umbau auf Wakü fand ich dann  den Fehler. Ist einfach eine Schraube los gegangen.



Der Kühler ist vom Prinzip her "nicht schlecht", nur eben nicht auf die aktuellen AMD-Karten angepasst. Da hat ASUS auch schon seit langem nichts neues mehr entworfen, die derzeitigen Modelle fußen alle auf dem selben Kühlkonzept.

Und ja, meine Karte hat sowieso einen weg, das stimmt. Habe aber auch schon von anderen DCII-Besitzer gehört, die ähnliche Probleme haben/hatten.
Die Kerntemperatur ist da ja noch einigermaßen zu bendigen, wenn man mal eben die WLP austauscht (siehe Matrix).
Bei der ersten Demontage ist mir damals übrigens aufgefallen, dass die Baseplate ein paar Kerben hatte. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wurde dieser Makel auch bei dem Modell von Tom festgestellt. 
Und bei den Spannungswandlern ist eigentlich kaum noch was zu machen. Der Standardkühler ist - wie so häufig - viel zu knapp bemessen und aufgrund des Custom-PCBs auch nur schwer austauschbar.
Das war für mich auch die letzte Karte mit einem derart "exklusiven" Layout. Hat praktisch in meinen Augen einfach nur Nachteile, zumindest bei der ASUS.


----------



## derneuemann (3. Juli 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ja, momentan steht mein PC eben ohne Gehäuse rum^^ Nur am Tisch.
> Wie gesagt, ich bin grad an nem endlos-Casemod, und bis der fertig ist, hab ich halt kein Gehäuse.



Ja damals, mit Benchtable, das waren die besten Zeiten bei mir 

Nur leider hat sich meine Frau was in den Kopf gesetzt, "Elektrosmog".
Seit mein Sohn da ist (16Monate) muss ich ein normales Case benutzen. Seit dem bin ich nur am hin und her wechseln.

Und der Kabelbinder, ich kenne  auch ein paar erfahrungsberichte zur DC2 auf der 290(X) und die meisten sind nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rasha (3. Juli 2015)

Wäre halt die Frage, ob man nen alternativen Kühler benutzen könnte. 

Bei Asus verliert man da nicht die Garantie, sofern die Karte nicht beschädigt wird. 

Wenn ich mir die Temps heut abend anschaue, krieg ich eh wieder die Krise  Naja mal schaun, was die Arctic Silver 5 bringt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe nichts gegen dich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum braucht mein System Max 305 Watt.....bei einer Stunde Bf4 MP und einer Raumtemperatur von 35 Grad 😁


----------



## Azzteredon (3. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warum braucht mein System Max 305 Watt.....bei einer Stunde Bf4 MP und einer Raumtemperatur von 35 Grad 😁


Also ich brauch im normalen Gaming-Betrieb(Witcher3, WoW, Crysis3) auch (je nach Raumtemperatur) zwischen 290 und 320W. 

Wenn ichs allerdings drauf anleg, mit prime und furmark zieht das NT 580W aus der Steckdose  (80+Platin) der 4790k läuft mit 4,5@1,225V und die Tri-X mit 1115 ohne Spannungserhöhung und Powertarget anheben.


----------



## derneuemann (3. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht Zauberei. Ohne anständige Vergleiche wird das nichts... Bei BF4 läuft bei nie beides auf hochtoueren, entweder GPU oder CPU langweilt sich.  

Die 420W habe ich auch in Crysis 3 gemessen und auch da ist es abhängig von der Szene, aber egal. Ich habe auf das Thema kein Bock mehr. Sollen doch weiter manche glauben, das die sich eine Stromsparkarte gegönnt haben. Sollen wohl 95% der Tester auch falsch liegen, mir egal.


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2015)

Gerade Crysis 3 soll ja für geringen Verbrauch sorgen soweit ich das die Tage hier im Forum mitbekommen habe.
Also im Vergleich zum PCGH Test (Anno und Risen).


----------



## Performer81 (3. Juli 2015)

In Full HD sind die meisten Games auch sehr genügsam, mit dickem Downsampling jagen die Temps aber ordentlich nach oben.


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> In Full HD sind die meisten Games auch sehr genügsam, mit dickem Downsampling jagen die Temps aber ordentlich nach oben.



Bezüglich meiner hohen Temps aktuell... Nachdem ich den heutigen Test auf Toms Hardware gelesen habe, liegt das wohl auch an der UHD Auflösung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juli 2015)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Also ich brauch im normalen Gaming-Betrieb(Witcher3, WoW, Crysis3) auch (je nach Raumtemperatur) zwischen 290 und 320W.
> 
> Wenn ichs allerdings drauf anleg, mit prime und furmark zieht das NT 580W aus der Steckdose  (80+Platin) der 4790k läuft mit 4,5@1,225V und die Tri-X mit 1115 ohne Spannungserhöhung und Powertarget anheben.


Jo meine cpu läuft auf 4 GHz zur Zeit und die graka 1000/1300mhz....kann ich eigentlich mit der talpatalk app Fotos vom Handy Posten?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo meine cpu läuft auf 4 GHz zur Zeit und die graka 1000/1300mhz....kann ich eigentlich mit der talpatalk app Fotos vom Handy Posten?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derneuemann (4. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gerade Crysis 3 soll ja für geringen Verbrauch sorgen soweit ich das die Tage hier im Forum mitbekommen habe.
> Also im Vergleich zum PCGH Test (Anno und Risen).



Das Stimmt!

Und zu BF4, der I7 langweilt sich schon ohne Mantle zu Tode, auf der Map. Dazu vielleicht noch Mantle und was glaubst du was deine CPU noch frisst, in dem Moment.

Sind die 1,086V original? Sieht eher nach undervolting aus. Die meisten nehmen min 1,1V bei 1000MHz...
Selbst ohne Undervolting wird die GPU in dem Moment den Großteil ziehen. 
Ich würde mal schätzen das in der Szene die 290 ca 220W aufnimmt. (305W Netz , 280W intern)

Nicht vergessen die 290 ist nicht der Vollausbau, sondern beschnitten. Die 290X nimmt nochmal 20W mehr.
Dann lass mal ein Spiel laufen in dem die Recheneinheiten wirklich gut ausgelastet werden  (das sollten wir uns eigentlich für alle Spiele wünschen, bedeutet mehr Leistung), z.B. Anno und Riesen und man ist bei der 290X trotz ausreichender Kühlung (unter 80°C) bei über 260W. 

Auch andere Chips nehmen bei weniger Temperatur, weniger Energie auf.
Das ist einfach mehr als andere aufnehmen. Die GTX Titan nimmt, im Vergleich dazu nur ca. 215W auf in Anno und Riesen. Wovon die 6GB auch noch etwas mehr nehmen. Ich erwähne die Titan nur weil die Zeitgleich am Markt kämpften und damals ähnlich schnell waren.

Jetzt kommt wieder einer und sagt "sind doch nur 45W", aber das macht schon einen enormen Unterschied für die Kühlsysteme. Diese 45W werden nur auf dem Chip verbraten (eigentlich ja noch mehr wegen dem Mehr an Speicher, den die Titan hat) DerChip nimmt von den 260W nur 180W. Demnach sind es 135W statt 180W die gekühlt werden müssen. Ist ja nur ein drittel mehr an Energie ... 

Der Chip wurde von AMD einfach zu sehr Ausgereizt, vom Takt her. Merkt man auch am OC. Was geht da ohne Spannungserhöhung, im Schnitt vielleicht 10%...
Ich hätte die Karten mit 90% ihres Taktes genau so gekauft.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das Stimmt!
> 
> Und zu BF4, der I7 langweilt sich schon ohne Mantle zu Tode, auf der Map. Dazu vielleicht noch Mantle und was glaubst du was deine CPU noch frisst, in dem Moment.
> 
> ...


Klar habe bisl uv... Und das doch gut.....Und wenn amd jetzt die Core und ram Spannung getrennt hätten ,dann wäre noch viel mehr uv drinne....die meisten nv lassen sich nicht mal uv . Und  bei einer Standard 290 beträgt auch nur 940/1250mhz und eigentlich fast jeder Chip lässt sich auf min 1100/1300mhz ocen.


----------



## Rasha (4. Juli 2015)

Mag mal wer dran nuckeln  ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, das Zeug kann man für CPU/GPU-Reinigung verwenden oder?


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2015)

Der Name hängt bei mir noch im Hinterkopf, ich meine das Zeug war es. 
Zum testen würde ich mal testweise einen kleinen Tropfen auf ein (altes!) Glas machen und gucken, ob es verdunstet.


----------



## Rasha (4. Juli 2015)

100 %iger Alkohol verdunstet definitiv...  Das Zeug zieht die Umgebungsluft an und verdunstet dann in der chemischen Reaktion.

Die Dämpfe sin leicht reizend/betäubend, also mach ich das erst heut abend, wenn ich Zugluft machen kann mit der Reinigung der AMD-Karte.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Juli 2015)

Wie kann es sein dass die Karte von meinem Kumpel 7-10 Grad kühler in GTA 5 ist als meine ?

Wir haben das selbe Case, die selben Lüfter, ich Xeon, er i5 !

Er hat diese heir:
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Meine läuft ab Werk mit +25 mV
& seine +10 mV

Er spielt in Full HD & ich auf 2560x1080p !

Grafikeinstellungen sind die gleichen !


----------



## Rasha (4. Juli 2015)

Mhm anderes Modell? xD


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Juli 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Mhm anderes Modell? xD



Dachte die Vapor hat die beste Kühlung


----------



## Rasha (4. Juli 2015)

Läuft deine nicht mit größerer Spannung? mV steht doch irgendwie für Volt.

Mehr Spannung ist ja auch mehr Hitze


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Juli 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Läuft deine nicht mit größerer Spannung? mV steht doch irgendwie für Volt.
> 
> Mehr Spannung ist ja auch mehr Hitze



Sobald ihr ihr weniger gebe, bekomme ich einen Blackscreen !


----------



## Performer81 (4. Juli 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Er spielt in Full HD & ich auf 2560x1080p !



Daran kanns schon liegen. AUsserdem kommts noch darauf an wie gut die WLP verstrichen ist, Umgebungstemp, Gehäuselüfter, Asic-Wert, Lüfterprofil blablub  etc etc.


----------



## Azzteredon (4. Juli 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Läuft deine nicht mit größerer Spannung? mV steht doch irgendwie für Volt.
> 
> Mehr Spannung ist ja auch mehr Hitze


mV steht für Milli-Volt. Faktor 10^-3.

Logisch ist die wärmer wenn 15mV mehr anliegen. 

Und, hat der i5 nicht ne geringere TPD als der Xeon? Klingt für mich nur logisch das dir wärmer wird.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Juli 2015)

Isopropanol ist richtig, kannst du nehmen.

Edit: Oh, bin wohl doch nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand


----------



## Performer81 (4. Juli 2015)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Logisch ist die wärmer wenn 15mV mehr anliegen.



Erstmal hat die Afterburner Anzeige nix mit real anliegender Spannung zu tun und ausserdem hängt es auch sehr am Asic wert wie groß die Hitzeentwicklung ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juli 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Dachte die Vapor hat die beste Kühlung


Andere raumtemp [emoji6]

Und 1440p zieht auch mehr als 1080p


----------



## derneuemann (4. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Klar habe bisl uv... Und das doch gut.....Und wenn amd jetzt die Core und ram Spannung getrennt hätten ,dann wäre noch viel mehr uv drinne....die meisten nv lassen sich nicht mal uv . Und  bei einer Standard 290 beträgt auch nur 940/1250mhz und eigentlich fast jeder Chip lässt sich auf min 1100/1300mhz ocen.



Den Unfug den AMD da verzapft hat, habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden. 
Wobei es zumindest bei meiner 390 noch keine Schwierigkeiten bezüglich VRam und undervolting gab. Hängt wohl mit den neuen Chips zusammen, oder hatte ein bisschen glück... 
Verstehe auch nicht das die Standardspannung noch so hoch sind. Viel zu hohe Schwankungen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Den Unfug den AMD da verzapft hat, habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden.
> Wobei es zumindest bei meiner 390 noch keine Schwierigkeiten bezüglich VRam und undervolting gab. Hängt wohl mit den neuen Chips zusammen, oder hatte ein bisschen glück...
> Verstehe auch nicht das die Standardspannung noch so hoch sind. Viel zu hohe Schwankungen.


Jo siehste....aber wir können uv und das ist auch gut so..... Amd denkt an uns , damit wir auch Spaß mit den Karten haben, so kann man sich mit seiner Karte auseinander setzen und ausloten[emoji6] 

Ich weiß einige wollen einbauen und dann muss es laufen[emoji2]  ich finde der olle Hawaii Chip schlägt sich noch sehr gut mit den neuen Chips...siehe 970/980


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Andere raumtemp [emoji6]
> 
> Und 1440p zieht auch mehr als 1080p



Hab 2560 x 1080p

& nicht 1440p

LG


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2015)

Sind auch immerhin 33% mehr Pixel, die berechnet werden müssen. 
Die zusätzlichen Spalten übernimmt ja nicht die CPU ;D


----------



## derneuemann (4. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo siehste....aber wir können uv und das ist auch gut so..... Amd denkt an uns , damit wir auch Spaß mit den Karten haben, so kann man sich mit seiner Karte auseinander setzen und ausloten[emoji6]
> 
> Ich weiß einige wollen einbauen und dann muss es laufen[emoji2]  ich finde der olle Hawaii Chip schlägt sich noch sehr gut mit den neuen Chips...siehe 970/980



Stimmt, ist lustiger weise immer so. Das die AMD Modelle erst im Laufe der Zeit ihr volles Potential entfalten... Ich habe ja noch ein klein wenig Hoffnung für AMD, das DX12 noch ein paar % bringt. Hoffe das die Rechenwerke besser ausgelastet werden. Mit DX12 könnte auch CF für mich interessant werden... Wenn das gut funktioniert...


----------



## Rasha (4. Juli 2015)

Ich hab eben mal die Abdeckung abgeschraubt. Kann mir das mal jemand erklären:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind Klebereste...der Weichgummi is auffer andern seite.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2015)

New Win10tp 10162 AMD WDDM 2.0 driver via Insider Update... - Page 3 - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## noname545 (6. Juli 2015)

gestern hatte ich 36°C bei mir in der Bude, also war kurz vor dem Kollaps, und meine Graka hatte eine idle Temp von 49-51°C mit 15% Lüfterspeed. Ne also bei solchen Temperaturen, dann auch noch neben den Rechner sitzen, ist nur für Leute die mit dem Leben abgeschlossen haben.


----------



## derneuemann (6. Juli 2015)

Naja, gestern in der Mittagspause meines Sohnes habe ich auch noch eine kurze Runde BF4 gedreht. Aber bei mir ging es auch nicht über 30°C...
Da ich davor und danach nur mit meinem Sohn auf Achse war, denke ich, mir diese kurze Pause verdient zu haben.


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

Habt ihr eigentlich den neuen Treiber installiert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derneuemann (6. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich den neuen Treiber installiert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Frameratetargret werde ich jetzt auch nutzen, mal schauen. Erhoffe mir etwas weniger Hitze im Gehäuse...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juli 2015)

Wann kommt eigentlich der neue Omenga Treiber raus?


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wann kommt eigentlich der neue Omenga Treiber raus?



Wenn jemand diese Frage beantworten kann, dann:

https://youtu.be/zmE7qvzowZA?t=455
oder
https://youtu.be/zmE7qvzowZA?t=600


----------



## Gentlem4n (6. Juli 2015)

@duvar: welche Version ist das? Habe die gemoddete 15.15(20??) installiert. Damit läuft Witcher inkl. Hairworks fein aber der Regler fehlt.


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

Das ist der aktuellste Win 10 mod Treiber für Win 7+8.1 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1559.html#post7524311
Bei einigen startet der CCC nicht danach. Man kann es lösen, indem man mit dem DDU Tool die AMD Treiber schön deinstalliert im Vorfeld, gleichzeitig könnte man im Anschluss auch den Inhalt des AMD Ordners löschen, bevor man den Mod Treiber installiert. (um bissl Ballast los zu werden).
Die FuryX Karten sollen auch Probleme haben mit dem Treiber, also wer eine Fury hat bitte nicht installieren, der Rest kann es wagen, soll wieder bissl Boost geben.


----------



## Performer81 (6. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wann kommt eigentlich der neue Omenga Treiber raus?



Morgen angeblich.


----------



## criss vaughn (6. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich den neuen Treiber installiert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, bin sehr glücklich mit dem Ding, bisher mit Abstand der beste Treiber hinsichtlich Leistung (bspw. 10+ % beim Hexer) - stabil läuft er bei mir auch


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Juli 2015)

Bringt der Omega 2.0 eigentlich auch noch was gegen CPU-Limits? 
Meine Krücke musste ich wegen Überhitzung noch tiefer takten (4,25Ghz)


----------



## derneuemann (6. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe doch, wobei ich glaube das man sich erstmal auf DX12 konzentriert.


----------



## criss vaughn (6. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bringt der Omega 2.0 eigentlich auch noch was gegen CPU-Limits?
> Meine Krücke musste ich wegen Überhitzung noch tiefer takten (4,25Ghz)



Soweit ich weiß ja, lt. Guru3D ist nicht nur die Anzahl der DrawCalls unter DX12, sondern auch unter DX11 spürbar gestiegen, wohingegen der Overhead dementsprechend runterfahren soll - ich guck mal ob ich den Link zu dem Post finde


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Juli 2015)

Super, danke. 
Wenn das so weiter geht schaff ich bestimmt schon beim Catalyst 21.3 konstante 70 Fps auf Kaspische Grenze


----------



## criss vaughn (6. Juli 2015)

Sorry, bekomme auf Arbeit nicht mehr alles zusammen, hier aber der Thread mit einem der Posts (ungefähr nach 1/3 der Scrollpage):

AMD Catalyst 15.x (15.200.1040.0 June 8) Win 7/8.1/10 x64 - Guru3D.com Forums

Die DrawCalls sind im synthetischen Benchmark ~ 6 % gestiegen (unter DX11, 1040.0 ist der aktuelle Leak-Treiber und Basis des Omega 2.0), allerdings hatte ich selbst noch keine Zeit die Kernskalierung in diversen Spielen mit reproduzierbaren Szenen zu testen.


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

Das ist der alte Treiber Criss. Den neuen habe ich ja geposted.
Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - New Win10tp 10162 AMD WDDM 2.0 driver via Insider Update...


----------



## criss vaughn (6. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Das ist der alte Treiber Criss. Den neuen habe ich ja geposted.
> Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - New Win10tp 10162 AMD WDDM 2.0 driver via Insider Update...



Ah okay, auch gut  Mir ging's ja nur darum zu zeigen, dass die 200er-Gen ein gewisses Potential bietet 

Wo ist jetzt eigentlich der Unterschied von diesem 1040er zu dem von Anfang Juni .. ?!


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

Bissl mehr Punkte im Firestrike etc, also nochmals verbessert.


----------



## Niccoo (6. Juli 2015)

Hey, ich bin jz zum ersten mal in den Tiefen dieses Forum und habe auch eine R9 290Tri X-OC aber was overcloacking und sowas angeht keine Ahnung. Und ich habe jz diesen Thread hier ein wenig überflogen und habe gesehen das ihr aus der Karte noch mehr leistung raus kitzelt und das finde ich eig. sehr gut da naja ich weiß nicht AMD mich wirklich endtäuscht hat mit der Karte, hatte mehrfach Probleme und alles. Wäre mein Auto nicht Kaputt gegangen hätte ich schon längst ne andere Karte aber jetzt muss ich noch mit der aus kommen.

Ich hatte einfach mal in dem CCC ein wenig diesen regler dran rum gespielt aber selbst wenn ich einfach die Lüfter von voreingestellten 20% hoher regel schmirt mein kompletter PC ab. Selbst wenn ich den Leistung/Kühler regler Proportional anhebe auch wenn nur um 1% schmiert er ab. Hatte die einmal angehoben und hatte selbst auf dem Desktop von Windows Tearing und nach 2min ging rechner dan aus.

Meine frage dazu jetzt: liegt an der Karte, sollte ich da mal eine software draufmachen oder sowas? Oder soll ich es einfach hinnehmen und so weiter machen wie bisher?


----------



## derneuemann (6. Juli 2015)

Jetzt nochmal ganz langsam, was hast du gemacht?

Ich gehe immer so vor.
mache mir ein Überblick über die Hardware die ich mir besorgt habe, mache ich schon vor kauf.
Dann schaue ich mir die Einstellmöglichkeiten an.
-Powertune
-Takt
-Speicher
-Lüfter
Dann mache ich einen Vorabtest. z.B lasse ich mal heaven 4.0 eine Stunde laufen und schaue mir dann die Temperaturen genau an.  Core / VRM1/VRM2
Da Powertune nicht limitieren soll stelle ich das erstmal auf das Maximum.
Dann erhöhe ich den Kerntakt um z.B. 5% und lasse dann heaven 4.0 wieder 30 Minuten laufen. Wenn alles gut, dann erhöhe ich wieder um 5% und teste erneut.
Wenn nicht stabil, oder fehler zu sehen waren, dann reduziere ich wieder. Maximum erreicht, bei der angelegten  Spannung.
Dann kann man den Speichertakt, z.B. immer in 25MHz Schritten erhöhen und jedes mal testen. Bis fehler auftreten und reduziere dann wieder um eine Stufe.

Meine Anstrengungen gehen jetzt mehr Richtung Optimierung, also mehr Takt bei weniger Spannung 

Deine Beschreibung hört sich an als wenn der Speicher zu wenig Spannung bekommt. Läuft der mit 1250MHz oder mehr?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal ganz langsam, was hast du gemacht?
> 
> Ich gehe immer so vor.
> mache mir ein Überblick über die Hardware die ich mir besorgt habe, mache ich schon vor kauf.
> ...


Tri x oc müsste mit 1000/1300mhz laufen


----------



## derneuemann (6. Juli 2015)

Wenn er die schon länger hat würde ich mir die RMA wohl sparen, vorausgesetzt es läuft mit 1250MHz


Gerade mal BF4 mit FPS lock auf 100FPS gespielt (musste dennoch den BF4 internen nutzen, weil der im Treiber nicht mit BF4 funktioniert), sieht und fühlt sich genau so an. 
Bei max 64°C und max 1100 RPM. 
Alles Ultra, außer Postprocessing und Kantenglättung (hoch/2xMSAA).
Das beste meine CPU lief direkt rund 6K kälter.


----------



## pokusa (6. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute nochmal,

wenn ich an meiner R9 290 Vapor-X den Button reindrückte fürs UEFI-Booten, habe ich kein Bild mehr und die USB-Buchsen funktionieren nicht mehr (Keyboard, Maus usw.). Weiß wer, woran das liegt?

Grüße.


----------



## noname545 (6. Juli 2015)

@Duvar wie hast du CCC zum laufen gebracht, trotz DDU läuft er bei mir nicht. Der Treiber schein aber zu laufen.


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

Bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

1. Treiber runtergeladen und den aktuellsten DDU.
2. AMD Treiber mit DDU gelöscht und nach dem Neustart --->
3. den AMD Ordner auf meiner SSD geleert, da sind ja noch viele alte Ordner von älteren Treibern drin.
4. den neuen Treiber installiert.

Ich hatte auch das Problem, dass der CCC nicht startete (trotz keiner Autostart Deaktivierung), konnte ihn nur manuell starten, aber nach den oben genannten Schritten läuft alles wie es soll


----------



## noname545 (6. Juli 2015)

bin jetzt genau so vorgegangen wie du es beschrieben hast, keine Chance. Bei klick auf CCC-> Kann nicht gestartet werden, keine Einstellung vorhanden, die mit xxx konfiguriert werden können


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

puuh sry 
Lies einfach mal hier in diesem Thread New Win10tp 10162 AMD WDDM 2.0 driver via Insider Update... - Page 3 - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## MrizP (7. Juli 2015)

pokusa schrieb:


> Hey Leute nochmal,
> 
> wenn ich an meiner R9 290 Vapor-X den Button reindrückte fürs UEFI-Booten, habe ich kein Bild mehr und die USB-Buchsen funktionieren nicht mehr (Keyboard, Maus usw.). Weiß wer, woran das liegt?
> 
> Grüße.


Hast du denn Windows im UEFI-Modus installiert? Bei meiner 280X hab ich den Knöppes auch, und am Anfang hab ich mich auch gewundert, wieso damit der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt. Lag letztendlich daran, dass ich mein Windows 8 quasi "normal" installiert habe.
Könnte das sein?


----------



## Harnaś (7. Juli 2015)

Kurze Zwischenfrage,

werden offiziell für die 290/290x dieselben Treiberoptimierungen wie für die neuen 300er kommen? 
Vergleicht man eine 290er mit Basteltreiber und eine 390er, so gibt es kaum Unterschiede mehr.


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juli 2015)

Ist eigentlich zu erwarten


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2015)

Ist auch von AMD so angekündigt.


----------



## Gentlem4n (7. Juli 2015)

Musste den DDU anwerfen und jetzt kann ich endlich den FrameLimitier einstellen. Eeeeendlich!


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

Bei mir bringt der gar nix


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juli 2015)

Bei mir bisher auch nicht, muss mal noch andere Spiele probieren. Zur Zeit drehe ich nur Runden in BF4 und Wolfenstein TNO. 
BF4 hatte ich schon geschrieben und bei Wolfenstein kann ich einstellen was ich will. Vsync ist immer an. War mit der GTX970 auch schon so.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

Na bei mir bringts nichts, weil ich nicht auf die min FPS von 55 komme^^


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juli 2015)

Ach ja, du spielst ja keine schnellen Spiele . Aber auch so ist bei den zwei Spielen die bis jetzt probiert habe, die Funktion, ohne Funktion.


----------



## DARPA (7. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Bei mir bisher auch nicht, muss mal noch andere Spiele probieren. Zur Zeit drehe ich nur Runden in BF4 und Wolfenstein TNO.
> BF4 hatte ich schon geschrieben und bei Wolfenstein kann ich einstellen was ich will. Vsync ist immer an. War mit der GTX970 auch schon so.



Wolfenstein hat nen 60 FPS Lock, iD Tech 5 Engine halt.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

Ist ja kacke...


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juli 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wolfenstein hat nen 60 FPS Lock, iD Tech 5 Engine halt.



Ja. Die ID Tech 5ist halt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber das Spiel macht trotzdem Spaß


----------



## CSOger (7. Juli 2015)

Könnt ihr ja mal probieren.

type "cvaradd com_synctotime -1" in console.

Hab das Game nicht mehr auf der Platte um es selbst mal zu testen.


----------



## DARPA (7. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ja. Die ID Tech 5ist halt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber das Spiel macht trotzdem Spaß



Das Game bockt auf jeden Fall, true 




CSOger schrieb:


> Könnt ihr ja mal probieren.
> 
> type "cvaradd com_synctotime -1" in console.
> 
> Hab das Game nicht mehr auf der Platte um es selbst mal zu testen.



Ja, der Lock lässt sich entfernen. Ist aber nicht praktikabel, da die Games sonst rumspacken. Die Engine wurde für 60 FPS konzipiert.


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juli 2015)

Der Spannungswandler links, oben, vom Kern, wofür ist der nochmal. Da reicht ein passiver Kühler aus? Da es keinen Fullcoverkühler für meine MSI R9 390 gibt, muss ich schauen wie ich mir helfen kann. Die Wandler für den Kern und den Speicher sind kein Problem. Da kommt von Watercool ein aktiver Wasserkühler drauf, aber für oben links bin ich nicht sicher.

http://configurator.ekwb.com/upload...n-R9-390X-8GB-GDDR5-(V308-040R)_PCB_12363.jpg

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue 
https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/gcmc-098_gcmc_098_8g_285x255.jpg
dann müsste es ja eigentlich reichen die Platte von MSI auf den Speichern und dem Wandler obern links sitzen zu lassen.
Oder? Einer Einwende?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Juli 2015)

Sollte eigentlich hinhauen. Erstmal lieber so probieren, bevor man weitere Mühen und Kosten investiert. So wirklich heiß wird soweit ich weiß auch nur VRM1. Der Rest tendiert bei mir (meiner 290) zumindest immer eher Richtung Kern-Temperatur. Gekühlt wird mit den passiven Alukörpern von Raijintek.


----------



## derneuemann (8. Juli 2015)

Oh man, habe Gestern noch ein bisschen getestet mit der Lüfterkurve. Danke MSI, mit eigener Lüfterkurve hat der Lüfter über den Spannungswandlern immer noch ein Eigenleben. 
VRM1 68°C
VRM2 62°C
Core   73°C
Temperaturen absolut im grünen Bereich, aber die Drehzahl des Lüfters über den Wandlern geht trotzdem ab...
Warum muss man die Lüfter auch an unterschiedliche Führungsgrößen koppeln???


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Juli 2015)

Wie warm sollte man die R9 290 *nicht* werden lassen?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (8. Juli 2015)

94 Grad, dann fängt sie nämlich an herunterzutakten. Alles darunter ist eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Juli 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> 94 Grad, dann fängt sie nämlich an herunterzutakten. Alles darunter ist eigentlich kein Problem.



Meine hat nicht selten 80° in GTA

Spiele in 2560x1080p

Alles auf sehr hoch außer Reflexionen & Gras !!

Hab 25mV | 1100 | 1500 und max. PT !


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Juli 2015)

Ist dann aber eine Customlüfterkurve, oder? 
Bis 85° ist für die GPU kein Problem. Spannungswandler können locker so 90-95°, ab 100 solltest du tätig werden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ist dann aber eine Customlüfterkurve, oder?
> Bis 85° ist für die GPU kein Problem. Spannungswandler können locker so 90-95°, ab 100 solltest du tätig werden.



Nein, Lüfterkurve habe ich nicht angepasst ! (das ist es ja)

Spawas sind nie über 75°

Kann bzw. sollte ich was machen ?

Mich machts nur fertig, wie sich der Raum aufheizt wegen dem PC


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Juli 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Nein, Lüfterkurve habe ich nicht angepasst ! (das ist es ja)
> 
> Spawas sind nie über 75°
> 
> ...


Bei wieviel % Lüfftergeschwindigkeit?


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei wieviel % Lüfftergeschwindigkeit?



50 +-


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Juli 2015)

Verrat uns mal:

-Alter
-Raumtemperatur
-Lüftergeschwindigkeit
-Gehäuse+Lüfter
-Temperatur vorher (normale Raumtemp)

Das sind dann wirklich schon richtig ordentliche Temperaturen, die von nem Kumpel hatte 68° bei mir.


----------



## doceddy (8. Juli 2015)

Ich brauche eure Hilfe:
Ich habe meine gtx970 verkauft, weil ich unzufrieden mit OC Ergebnissen und dem Lüfter war. Nun habe ich die Möglichkeit eine 290x von Sapphire für 270€ zu bekommen. Lohnt es sich noch? Habe oft gelesen, dass die neuen Treiber nur noch für die 390er angepasst werden. Ich kann mir das aber schwer vorstellen, haben beide Karten doch den gleichem Chip.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Juli 2015)

Für eine Gebrauchte wäre das schon relativ teuer, dann lieber eine 290, solange die noch billig sind.
Vor allem zu deren Release müssen die 390er gut dastehen, was danach ist weiß man nicht.


----------



## Perseus88 (8. Juli 2015)

15.7 ist da.  Desktop


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Juli 2015)

Aber kein omega oder?


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2015)

Lies mal ab hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ringt-directx-12-fuer-alle-9.html#post7534410


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Verrat uns mal:
> 
> -Alter
> -Raumtemperatur
> ...



- Also die Karte ist keine 10 Monate alt. 
- Raumtemperatur kann ich nicht messen. Auf jeden Fall ziemlich kühl, ist eine Erdgeschoss Wohnung 
- Lüftergeschwindigkeit in GTA 45-50 Prozent 
- Gehäuse das Spec 01
Vorne der Lüfter vom Case + ein Enermax Tb Silence
& hinten ein Enermax Tb Silence


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Juli 2015)

Das sind jetzt alles keine extremen Werte, die so einen Ausreißer begünstigen würden. 

Guck mal, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen Auto und 100% Fanspeed ist, so kann man Hitzestaus oder schlechten Kontakt schonmal ausschließen.


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2015)

CF Support R9 300+R9 200 AMD Catalyst 15.7 adds CrossFire Support between Radeon R9 390X and 290X | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Azzteredon (9. Juli 2015)

Betrifft der CF-Support nur die 8gb-Variante? Die alte 290x müsste doch die neue aus bremsen, wenn man den Tests glaubt. 

Ist doch in etwa so fix wie die R9 390. Oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## DerMega (9. Juli 2015)

@amer_der_erste:
Dein Raum wird aber nicht kühler, nur weil dein Chip Kühler ist. Dass dein Chip kühler ist bedeutet nur, dass die Abwärme besser und schneller abtransportiert wird und dann trotzdem wieder im Raum ist 
Weil die Leistung muss er ja trotzdem bringen und wandelt aufgrund der erbrachten Leistung auch gleichbleibend Energie in Wärme um.


----------



## derneuemann (9. Juli 2015)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Betrifft der CF-Support nur die 8gb-Variante? Die alte 290x müsste doch die neue aus bremsen, wenn man den Tests glaubt.
> 
> Ist doch in etwa so fix wie die R9 390. Oder hab ich da was verpasst?



Die Tests waren auf Basis unterschiedlicher Treiber. Bisher gab es noch keinen echten Vergleichstest der Karten, bei Verwendung der gleichen Treiber. 
Ich würde aber kein CF, zwischen 290 und 390 machen, wegen 4 und 8GB. Dann lieber noch eine 290...


----------



## Azzteredon (9. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Die Tests waren auf Basis unterschiedlicher Treiber. Bisher gab es noch keinen echten Vergleichstest der Karten, bei Verwendung der gleichen Treiber.
> Ich würde aber kein CF, zwischen 290 und 390 machen, wegen 4 und 8GB. Dann lieber noch eine 290...


Deshalb meinte ich ja. Ich hab ne 290X mit 4gb. Und die mit einer 390x mit 8gb zu paaren gibt für mich keinen Sinn. Deshalb die Frage ob von dem CF-Feature nur die 290x mit 8gb betroffen ist. Also 290x 8gb + 390x 8gb.

Rein interessehalber


----------



## ebastler (9. Juli 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> @amer_der_erste:
> Dein Raum wird aber nicht kühler, nur weil dein Chip Kühler ist. Dass dein Chip kühler ist bedeutet nur, dass die Abwärme besser und schneller abtransportiert wird und dann trotzdem wieder im Raum ist
> Weil die Leistung muss er ja trotzdem bringen und wandelt aufgrund der erbrachten Leistung auch gleichbleibend Energie in Wärme um.


Jain. Bei weniger Temperaturen braucht ein Chip weniger Strom.
Zwischen 65° und 85° liegen bei mir fast 40W, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.
Im Furmark machen diese 20°C sogar noch mehr aus.


----------



## DerMega (9. Juli 2015)

ebastler: hast recht. Auch die Abwärme sollte bei geringerer Chiptemperatur geringer sein, da der Innenwiderstand ja aufgrund der kühleren Temps sinkt. Mein Fehler. 
Aber ob das so viel ausmacht in Bezug auf die Heizung?  20W Heizwärme hin oder her ... hmm.


----------



## ebastler (9. Juli 2015)

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass mein PC 350-400W verbrät, machen 20W mehr oder weniger nicht mehr viel aus... Aber n Wenig was trotzdem


----------



## derneuemann (9. Juli 2015)

Und von 85 muss man erst auf 65°C kommen . Mit dem Originalkühler keine leichte Sache ohne taube Ohren.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juli 2015)

Habe mir aus dem Grund heute einen Ventilator besorgt 

Sollte ich trotzdem was unternehmen um die Karte kühler zu halten?

Edit: Was darf ich CV der Karte geben?


----------



## derneuemann (9. Juli 2015)

Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch, was ist CV, ah Core Voltage?

So wenig wie möglich. Ich tendiere meine Hardware mit weniger Spannung als Stock zu betreiben, dabei aber den Takt zu erhöhen.

Da deine recht warm wird, würde ich den Takt bei 1000MHz /1250 MHz lassen und dann die Spannung soweit runter wie möglich!


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Juli 2015)

Für einen guten SweetSpot dürften sich so -25 oder -50mV anbieten, die meist eine leichte Takterhöhung erlauben. 

Der Chip macht aber locker +100mV mit, wenn du ihn bei guter Kühlung übertakten möchtest.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Für einen guten SweetSpot dürften sich so -25 oder -50mV anbieten, die meist eine leichte Takterhöhung erlauben.
> 
> Der Chip macht aber locker +100mV mit, wenn du ihn bei guter Kühlung übertakten möchtest.



Gibts das eine Grenze der Spannung. Was darf bei VDDC stehen?


----------



## derneuemann (9. Juli 2015)

Da er so schon über 80°C kam, dachte ich besser nur optimieren.

Vielleicht mal anders herum, wie hoch ist die Spannung bei dir jetzt?  Unter Last...
Welche Last, welche Spannung, welche Drehzahl?
Dann sieht man eher was zu empfehelen ist.. Oder ob es irgendwo Probleme gibt.

Grundsätzlich max rund 1,3V. Ohne einen Morpheus oder ähnlich, würde ich unter Luft aber nich über 1,25V gehen...


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Juli 2015)

Da hast du recht, bei den Temperaturen auf jeden Fall. 

VDDC hab ich wenig Ahnung von, außer dass es ein Chip der Spannungsversorgung ist, der meist ungekühlt ist. 

Eine Grenze wird im BIOS hinterlegt sein. 
Ich kann zum Beispiel nur mit dem Asustool (iROG Chip halt...) auf die Spannung zugreifen und damit gehen 1350mV oder 1410mV, wenn ich einen Haken setze.


----------



## ebastler (9. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Und von 85 muss man erst auf 65°C kommen . Mit dem Originalkühler keine leichte Sache ohne taube Ohren.



Meine läuft immer auf 65-68°


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juli 2015)

Meine läuft ab Werk mit 25 cV | 1030 / 1400 MHz

Wenn ich jetzt undervolte und den Takt senke, leidet ja die Leistung darunter .

Würde eigentlich gerne etwas mehr übertakten.

Dann mache ich halt eine agressivere Lüfterkurve.

Kann ich eh nichts gegen die Wand fahren mit erhöhtem Core Voltage ?!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch, was ist CV, ah Core Voltage?
> 
> So wenig wie möglich. Ich tendiere meine Hardware mit weniger Spannung als Stock zu betreiben, dabei aber den Takt zu erhöhen.
> 
> Da deine recht warm wird, würde ich den Takt bei 1000MHz /1250 MHz lassen und dann die Spannung soweit runter wie möglich!


Jo würde auch 1000/1300mhz nehmen...die nutze ich auch zur Zeit bei glaube ich -32mv anstatt 1030/1400mhz mit +25mv.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo würde auch 1000/1300mhz nehmen...die nutze ich auch zur Zeit bei glaube ich -32mv anstatt 1030/1400mhz mit +25mv.



Na prost 

Wenn das meine mitmacht ..

Habe bei selben Takt versucht +15 zu machen - sofort blackscreen -.-


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juli 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Meine läuft ab Werk mit 25 cV | 1030 / 1400 MHz
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt undervolte und den Takt senke, leidet ja die Leistung darunter .
> 
> ...


Du hast doch eine pcs oder? Steht in dein Profil...dann wären es 1040/1350mhz Standard.

Ob nun 1030/1400 oder 1000/1300mhz....Datt merkste null...1-2fps ca


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juli 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Na prost
> 
> Wenn das meine mitmacht ..
> 
> Habe bei selben Takt versucht +15 zu machen - sofort blackscreen -.-


BS ...dann setze mal nur den RAM Takt runter


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2015)

Ich hab gestern wieder älteres TriX OC Bios draufgeflasht (Januar 2014 Version), da hatte ich nicht diese +25mV.
@ stock liegen nun wieder die 0,977V an bei 1000/1300.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juli 2015)

ich habe die R9290 Vapo-X

Werde ich heute probieren. Bin gespannt ob man das ingame merkt ..


Eigentlich wollte ich ja übertakten
Hat's wer mit der Karte auf 1200 | 1500 geschafft?

Das wäre so mein Ziel 


Edit:
@evgasüchtiger:
ist der RAM-Takt für den blackscreen verantwortlich?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juli 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> ich habe die R9290 Vapo-X
> 
> Werde ich heute probieren. Bin gespannt ob man das ingame merkt ..
> 
> ...


Jo der ist schuld....im idle bekommt er dann zu wenig Strom... Weil er ab und an hochtaktet. ..vram und GPU Spannung liegen zusammen....leider.....

1175mhz bekomme ich 24/7 hin. Max Profil ist 1150/1500mhz für 24/7


----------



## derneuemann (9. Juli 2015)

Dann aber den Kühler wechsweln ! ?
Welche Temperatur hast du denn bei welchem Takt und Drehzahl.

Ob 1100 oder 1200MHz ist doch wumpe, das merkt doch keine Sau, wenn man ehrlich ist...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Dann aber den Kühler wechsweln ! ?
> Welche Temperatur hast du denn bei welchem Takt und Drehzahl.
> 
> Ob 1100 oder 1200MHz ist doch wumpe, das merkt doch keine Sau, wenn man ehrlich ist...



War nun 1,5 Stunden bf und alle Luffi s auf min.....graka Luffi auf original Auto.
Raumtemperatur 26 Grad.

Alles io aber als die Karte neu war da blieb sie kühler ....denke ich muss die wlp mal wechseln


----------



## Kashura (9. Juli 2015)

wow die Bäume sind ja mega eklig. Der Rest sieht extrem gut aus finde ich aber die "Bäume"..... ist das ein Frostbyte Problem oder gibt es da eine Einstellung für?


----------



## Performer81 (9. Juli 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> @evgasüchtiger:
> ist der RAM-Takt für den blackscreen verantwortlich?





amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Habe mir aus dem Grund heute einen Ventilator besorgt
> 
> Sollte ich trotzdem was unternehmen um die Karte kühler zu halten?
> 
> Edit: Was darf ich CV der Karte geben?



KAnn es sein das du dich ständig mit deinen Fragen wiederholst? Die Fragen haste doch schon etliche male gestellt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juli 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> wow die Bäume sind ja mega eklig. Der Rest sieht extrem gut aus finde ich aber die "Bäume"..... ist das ein Frostbyte Problem oder gibt es da eine Einstellung für?


1080p und alles auf Max


----------



## derneuemann (9. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> War nun 1,5 Stunden bf und alle Luffi s auf min.....graka Luffi auf original Auto.
> Raumtemperatur 26 Grad.
> 
> Alles io aber als die Karte neu war da blieb sie kühler ....denke ich muss die wlp mal wechseln



Du warst ja gar nicht gemeint, darüber hinaus sind 2100 rpm alles andere leise und 85°C Core/ 89°C VRM 1 auch nicht nichts dafür. 1150 MHz sind nicht 1200.  Und BF4 ist jetzt nicht gerade ein Heizer!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Du warst ja gar nicht gemeint, darüber hinaus sind 2100 rpm alles andere leise und 85°C Core/ 89°C VRM 1 auch nicht nichts dafür. 1150 MHz sind nicht 1200.  Und BF4 ist jetzt nicht gerade ein Heizer!


Ach so.....ich weiß die Karte war schon mal kühler....45% geht noch....1175mhz geht mit der gleichen Spannung


----------



## derneuemann (9. Juli 2015)

Wenn meine mal anfängt wärmer zu werden und ich die WLP erneuern möchte kommt direkt der dann am Markt erhältliche, dickste after Kühler! Wasser habe ich mich erst mal gegen entschieden. Das mit den Pumpen nervt mich immer so.


----------



## CSOger (9. Juli 2015)

Am Wochenende habe ich endlich mal etwas Zeit den Morpheus auf meine Karte (290X) zu basteln.
Liegt schon 3 Wochen rum hier.
Bin schon sehr gespannt wie das Teil kühlt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juli 2015)

Kann ich beim über- und untertakten immer das power target auf max. lassen ?

Beeinflusst das die Leistung oder sonst was ?


----------



## noname545 (10. Juli 2015)

das Power target ist doch dafür da, dass die Karte mehr Strom ziehen darf als nötig. Oder nicht? Bei mir steht es immer auf +30. Bei manchen spielen habe ich einen Verbrauch von 240Watt -.-


----------



## derneuemann (10. Juli 2015)

Manche Karten mit Werks OC takteten bei manchen Spielen runter (DAs Standard Bios der 290(X) erlaubt "nur 300W). Daher würde ich das immer auf +50 stehen lassen. Damit da nicht beeinflusst wird.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juli 2015)

Das Powertarget regelt in Normalfall eine Vielzahl von Variablen und passt den Takt der Karte automatisch der jeweiligen Last bzw. der Target-Temp an. 

Overclocking: PowerTune ändert alles - AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test: AMD meldet sich im Ultra-Highend-Gaming zurück

Ist halt die Frage, welche Priorität diesem Regler im AB noch zukommt. Denn dort sind ja eh (fast) alle Regler bereits unlocked und im einzelnen anpassbar.
Kann natürlich sein, dass all diese Werte beim Limit hier noch mit berücksichtigt werden, so lange ich Takt und Spannung nicht manuell erhöhe.

Bei nVidia limitiert der Regler jedenfalls Takt, Spannung und die maximal zu erreichende Temperatur der Karte, welche man dann auch noch mal seperat verändern kann.


----------



## derneuemann (10. Juli 2015)

Für OC relevant, begrenzt der Regler bei AMD nur die maximale Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## ebastler (10. Juli 2015)

CSOger schrieb:


> Am Wochenende habe ich endlich mal etwas Zeit den Morpheus auf meine Karte (290X) zu basteln.
> Liegt schon 3 Wochen rum hier.
> Bin schon sehr gespannt wie das Teil kühlt.


2h BF4, 1100/1400, 25-28° Raumtemperatur, maximal 68° Core, <1000rpm. Er kühlt gut.
Aber ich würde ihn ehrlich gesagt nicht ohne Backplate benutzen. Ich habe die Backplate von EK Waterblocks dazugekauft - 1A.


----------



## DerMega (10. Juli 2015)

die Backplate kost ja nochmal 25€.
Das sind ja dann nochmal 100€ für ne extra Kühllösung oO. Schon heftig. Das sind bei meiner 290 PCS+ fast 50% des Neupreises. (Habse bei der MF Aktion für 230€ gekauft)


----------



## Octobit (10. Juli 2015)

Heyho,
ich hab mir übern Marktplatz auch eine 290x organisiert 
Aber irgendwie stellt mich das Ganze noch nicht so zufrieden, bzw. einige Sachen finde ich komisch.
Mein Vcore ist im Idle bei 1,219V und geht unter Last runter auf etwa 1,1V. Sollte das nicht eigentlich anders herum sein? 
Meine Temperaturen finde ich auch ein wenig hoch. Dazu gesagt, ich hab den Peter 2 montiert und darunter 2 Noctua NF-P14. Vorne sind zwei, unten und hinten jeweils ein BeQuiet SW2. Trtozdem hab ich im Idle schon 60°C bei 730RPM (46%). Unter Last gehts schnell auf die 80°C und von da aus auch langsam auf die 90°C, trotz 100% auf den Noctuas.

Im Firestrike bekomme ich einen Graphic Score von 9706, was laut deren Vergleich relativ normal ist. Unter Furmark taktet die Karte aber auch nur mit ca 700MHz, da könnten die VRMs schon zu heiß werden.


----------



## derneuemann (10. Juli 2015)

Laut Kühlertests für die 290X sollte der Peter 2 nur rund 10% schlechter sein, als der Morpheus. Manche Erfahrungsberichte gehen aber auch zu rund 80°C. Ich selbst habe den Peter 2 auf einer über300W fressenden HD7950 verbaut gehabt (1360MHz@1,3V). Da waren nie mehr als 68°C.

Die Spannung im Idle ist falsch! Ich kann mir vorstellen das der Treiber, warum auch immer, nicht richtig arbeitet und nicht richtig in idle Modus geht. Normal sollten da unter 1V anliegen, so um 0,9V.

Montage Peter 2:
Bist du sicher das der Anpressdruck passt. Also die richtigen Bolzen verwendet wurden. Ich kann mich erinnern, das da zwei längen waren und manche die langen genommen habe, weil Sie dachten die kurzen gehen nicht. Aber die gingen doch. Aber das bitte vorher nochmal bei EKL checken. Ist bei mir schon 12-18 Monate her.


----------



## Octobit (10. Juli 2015)

Ich verwende den neuesten Batman Treiber (15.6 beta), ich werde mal einen anderen probieren.

Beim Peter hab ich die kurzen bolzen genommen und der wird auch gut warm (ca. 10s nach Furmark Start war das ding richtig heiß, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Im Firestrike bei -50mV und 1000MHz Takt hatte ich jetzt 72°C. Ist schon besser, aber noch nicht so optimal.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juli 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Aber ich würde ihn ehrlich gesagt nicht ohne Backplate benutzen. Ich habe die Backplate von EK Waterblocks dazugekauft - 1A.


Wie sind denn deine Temperaturunterschiede mit der Backplate?
Auf Overclock.net hab ich gelesen, dass es vielleicht 1°C ausmachen soll, daher hab ich es sein lassen 
25 Euro für eine kleine Metallplatte sind ja schon nicht wenig.



derneuemann schrieb:


> Für OC relevant, begrenzt der Regler bei AMD nur die maximale Leistungsaufnahme.


Das würde im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass ich beim Absenken des Wertes meine Leistungsaufnahme, sprich Takt und Spannung, limitiere.
Stimmt das? Hab meine 290 gerade leider nicht eingebaut, da ich noch auf mein neues Pad warte.


----------



## ebastler (10. Juli 2015)

Temperaturunterschiede habe ich nichtmal gemessen. Aber allein, dass es mir in 2 Monaten ohne die Karte total krumm gebogen hat, ist für mich ein Grund für eine Plate. Ich musste nachdem ich die Plate drauf hatte, ~ alle 2 wochen den morpheus neu montieren, weil er mir beim langsamen Geradebiegen des PCBs andauernd den Kontakt zum Chip partiell verloren hat. Bin fast wahnsinnig geworden. 80°C in Heaven bei 2k rpm. Morpheus ab, neue Paste, neu drauf, 65° bei 950rpm.

Seit einigen Monaten ist das PCB wieder gerade, seitdem musste ich nichts mehr an der Karte machen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juli 2015)

Ok, hatte halt gedacht, es geht hier um den thermalen Unterschied.
Für die reine Stabilisierung habe ich jedenfalls noch die Standardplatte von ASUS. Die ist nur so fürchterlich dünn und unnütz, dass sie die Karte mit dem Morpheus nicht mal wirklich gerade hält.
Außerdem ist mir dann letztens auch noch der PCI-Lock abgebrochen, weil sich die Karte schon mal gerne im Slot verhakt 

Um der Biegung entgegenzugehen habe ich bisher jedenfalls immer Kabelbinder genutzt.
Einfach ein mal durch die Öffnung unten am Lüfter, dann oben an das Blech bei den Festplatteneinschüben.
Wundert mich nicht, dass einige Hersteller mittlerweile schon verstärke PCI-Slots mit Metall verbauen


----------



## derneuemann (10. Juli 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wie sind denn deine Temperaturunterschiede mit der Backplate?
> Auf Overclock.net hab ich gelesen, dass es vielleicht 1°C ausmachen soll, daher hab ich es sein lassen
> 25 Euro für eine kleine Metallplatte sind ja schon nicht wenig.
> 
> ...



Also, Powertune reduziert den Takt so, das das TDP Budget nicht überschritten wird. Die Spannung ist im VGA Bios selbst in einer Tabelle hinterlegt. Je nach Takt wird die Spannung ausgewählt. Also im Prinzip ist es so, das Powertune den Takt senkt und am langen Arm auch die Spannung.


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juli 2015)

Hey Freunde der leisen Kühlung.
Ich hab seit Januar die R9 290 PCS+ im System und bin soweit auch glücklich damit.
Läuft @ 1100 mhz mit 20mv weniger recht kühl bei 70-80° bei 60-70 % Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
Allerdings würde ich gern etwas mehr rausholen und bei GTA und co etwas mit VSR hantieren, was uns zu meinen Problem führt:
Mir wird die Möhre dann zu laut.

Der Raijintek Morpheus ist schön länger in meinem Fokus und ursprünglich wollte ich auch auf Referenzmodell mit eben diesem Kühler gehen.
Die PCS+ kam dann aber für mich attraktive 220€ neu daher und so wurde es diese.

Passt der Morpheus problemlos auf die Karte? Erwarte ich mir zu viel und die Geräuschkulisse wird sich nicht groß ändern, sobald ich VSR nutze und etwas noch am Taktschräubchen dreh?
Gibt es stellen auf dem PCB die durch den Kühler nicht ausreichend gekühlt werden und wo man noch nachhelfen muss?
Würde die oft empfohlenen Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PL-2 nutzen - mit Augenmerk auf möglichst leise, möglichst kühl...

Hoffe die Unterhaltung nicht zu sehr zu unterbrechen, aber ich finde immer nur die custom modelle mit dem Morpheus.

Gruß und Danke, Knitterhemd


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

Wie hoch geht die Karte denn, sonderlich lohnen wird sich das nicht, denn ob 1100 oder 1200, macht nicht sooo viel Unterschied.
Ich persönlich würde nicht extra nen Kühler dafür kaufen. Dann lieber die Karte verkaufen und eine Fury (non X) oder 980 Ti kaufen.


----------



## Performer81 (10. Juli 2015)

Morpheus soll schon sehr leise sein mit passenden Lüftern. Der Hauptkühler passt problemlos aber ich weiss nicht wie es mit dem vrm Kühler ist. Die vrms sind etwas anders platziert als auf dem Referenzdesign. Wahrscheinlich kann man aber auch einfach den vorhandenen drauflassen, weiss aber nicht 100%.



Duvar schrieb:


> Wie hoch geht die Karte denn, sonderlich lohnen  wird sich das nicht, denn ob 1100 oder 1200, macht nicht sooo viel  Unterschied.
> Ich persönlich würde nicht extra nen Kühler dafür kaufen. Dann lieber  die Karte verkaufen und eine Fury (non X) oder 980 Ti kaufen.



Wieso soll er die Karte denn verkaufen? Es geht ihm doch nur um die Lautstärke.


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

Na anscheinend will er mehr Leistung, nur er ist schon bei 1100MHz, ich denke der nötige FPS Boost ist durch eine weitere Übertaktung nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juli 2015)

Nur zur Erklärung (war etwas umständlich formuliert) die Leistung reicht mir, aber wenn ich diese im Spiel nutze wird der PCS Kühler zu laut(GTA PCGH preset für Ultra bis auf erweiterte Grafik,da nur teilweise, wird mit VSR zu warm und laut). Ohne msaa/VSR und Co bin ich bei auszuhaltenden 60%-70% bei 79-85° aber er dreht immer mal hoch und das nervt und stört dank Samson Go-mic auch etwas im TS. 
ALSO:
Primär Lautstärke, Leistung reicht mir, wenn ich durch den Kühler etwas Spiel habe um noch etwas am Takt zu drehen stört mich das auch nich, aber Ich will von den 70-80% drehzahl des PCS Kühlers weg um die 80 grad zu halten.
Wenn ich mit dem Morpheus bei viel leiserem Betrieb um die 80° halten kann, würde sich das ganze für mich lohnen.
Nutze das System in einem Aerocool ds 200, das wird aber auch nicht mehr lange hier bleiben(Ich greif öfter Messehardware ab daher kommen hier manchmal Sachen zum Einsatz die ich mir so nich kaufen würde, aber dem geschenkten Gaul..) das Case ist zwar ganz OK, auch sehr gut aufgebaut aber es wird echt warm hier in der Ecke unterm Tisch.
Trotz zwei beQuiet Silent Wings 140 in der Front und 140er NB im Deckel plus 120er im Heck.
Aufm Prozzi is der Brocken zwei am Werkeln.
Die Karte macht dabei am deutlichsten Lärm, der Rest ist voll im Rahmen, im Idle is alles sehr leise.

Wird mir der Morpheus die ersehnte Ruhe bringen oder wird es sich nicht lohnen!?
Ich bin mir einfach nich sicher ob sich das Case einfach aufheizt...


----------



## Performer81 (10. Juli 2015)

Unter 80 Grad sind mit dem Morpheus locker drin. Das ist einfach ein riesen Trümmer und mit den passenden Lüfter sollte es auch sehr leise sein.
Das sich das Case aufheizt ist bei einigermaßen anständiger Gehäusebelüftung eigendlich nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## DerMega (10. Juli 2015)

Krass. Ich habe die gleiche Karte und mit Customkurve bewegt die sich nicht über 40% Lüfter bei maximal 80°.
Kommt natürlichauch aufs Spiel an. Hab in letzter Zeit nur World of Tanks gezockt. Aber auhc bei 27° im Zimmer gings wunderbar.
Hab ein Fractal R4 als Gehäuse mit vorne 120 + 140 in und hinten 2x 140 raus ....


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juli 2015)

Bleibt die frage ob die Möhre problemlos aufs PCS+ PCB passt. Kann die Backplate dran bleiben? Reicht es die Kiste abzufangen um sie nicht auf Dauer zu verbiegen.
Lüfter Vorschläge für leiseren betrieb bei gutem Luftdurchsatz?!
Jemand gerade ne Ahnung welche Anschlüsse die PCS+ für Lüfter hat?

Einfach die Lüfter per Y Kabel auf den Anschluss der Karte und per MSI afterburner oder ähnlichem die LK anpassen?

PS - der Rest passt auch meistens, CPU nie mehr als 65-70° @ 4GHz und brocken 2 im Sommer(hatte letztens 32° in der Bude - im Winter viel entspannter). Gehäuseluft um die 45 beim Spielen wenn die Karte schon gut aufdreht, mit 40% bleibe ich nicht unter 80 Grad bei GTA, andere Spiele natürlich schon, aber ich hoffe dann auch bei nicht so intensiven Games mit dem Morpheus noch leiser zu werden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juli 2015)

Der Kühler dürfte passen, wenn ich mir die Bilder bei Google so anschaue. Dürfte da auch keine Kollisionen mit den beiden VRM-Kühlern geben.
Die Backplate würde ich dranlassen, damit sich die Karte nicht nach unten biegt. Je nach dem wie sie konstruiert ist, kann sie die VRMs ja auch noch ein wenig von hinten kühlen[...].

Der Morpheus ist aktuell jedenfalls so ziemlich der beste Luftkühler für GPUs, wenn man mal von Modifikationen mit Tower-Kühlern absieht 
Temperaturen um die 60-70°C unter Last sind da nicht unüblich, bei vielleicht 800 U/min.

An Lüftern empfehle ich die eLoop B12-2.


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juli 2015)

Dann sieht das hier ja nach nem super angebot aus, die B12-2 kosten einzeln ja schon 15- 18€ !?
https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-morpheus-eloop-b12-2-edition-120mm-schwarz-zubu-048.html
Dazu nur ein PWM Y Adapter und fertig? Andere WLP? Hab noch Arctic Silver hier - besser eine andere? brauche ich sonst noch was?
Danke schon mal soweit.

Ich habe die NB Black Silent pro schon hintem im Case im Einsatz und finde die eigentlich ziemlich gut, sind eloop leiser?

Ach was solls, die par Euro , von der Kühlleistung her tuen die sich dann ja nich viel und mir gehts um die Lautstärke.

Also:
https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-morpheus-eloop-b12-2-edition-120mm-schwarz-zubu-048.html
+ 3pin Y Adapter


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juli 2015)

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 (ITR-B12-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du Lüfter per Karte regeln willst, brauchst du einen VGA-Adapter, von PH-Mini zu PWM.
Gibt es z.B. von Gelid. Der ist in Deutschland allerdings sehr schwer zu bekommen. Vor wenigen Tagen war er bei Aquatuning noch im Zulauf, mittlerweile ist er schon wieder ausverkauft.
Entweder also aus US/UK bestellen oder mit den Lüftern einfach ans Board gehen. Der Morpheus braucht eh nicht sonderlich viel Umdrehungen, kannst die ruhig fest bei 800 U/min laufen lassen.

*Edit:*
Die Caseking-Variante habe ich jetzt nicht vorgeschlagen, weil sie erst wieder ab dem 07.08. verfügbar ist.
Meiner Erfahrung nach verschieben sich die Termine da auch eher nach hinten...

Die eLoop sind schon sehr leise und leistungsstark. Kann jetzt aber von keinem direkten Vergleich zu den BlackSilentPro berichten.

An Paste kann man nehmen, was da ist.
Wenn es dir um ein paar Grad weniger Wärme ankommt, kannst du aber auch zu einer Besseren greifen.
Das musst du selbst entscheiden


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juli 2015)

Da ich alle 4 PWM Lüfter meines Gigabyte GAz97x-Gaming 5 schon mit Gehäuselüftern belegt habe werde ich die beiden GPU Lüfter einfach an die Lüftersteuerung des Cases hängen.
Das sollte ja dann kein Problem sein.
Meckert die Karte nicht wenn kein Lüfter angeschlossen ist? Aftermarket Kühler habe ich bisher erst einmal genutzt, das ist aber schon beinahe 10 Jahre her.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juli 2015)

Kann man so machen.
Beschweren tut sich die Karte meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juli 2015)

Das hört sich alles gut an, werde ich wohl testen, wie hoch trägt der Morpheus mit den eloop auf, also Richtung Seitenteil Gehäuse? Sollte ja eigentlich keine Probleme machen wenn ich eine Einbauhöhe von 17cm für cpu Kühler habe.
Nach unten habe ich Platz genug.

Dann bestelle ich mal den Raijintek und zwei eloops.

Sonst brauch ich nix?

Ich bedanke mich vielmals.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juli 2015)

Nach unten hin Platz zu haben ist immer gut, du brauchst insgesamt namlich etwa vier Slots 

Die gesamte Tiefe beläuft sich dann auf etwa 13cm, dürfte also gar kein Problem darstellen.

Ansonsten braucht man eigentlich nichts. Alles nötige liegt dem Morpheus bei


----------



## ebastler (10. Juli 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Das hört sich alles gut an, werde ich wohl testen, wie hoch trägt der Morpheus mit den eloop auf, also Richtung Seitenteil Gehäuse? Sollte ja eigentlich keine Probleme machen wenn ich eine Einbauhöhe von 17cm für cpu Kühler habe.
> Nach unten habe ich Platz genug.
> 
> Dann bestelle ich mal den Raijintek und zwei eloops.
> ...


Ich würde die Lüfter eher direkt über die GPU regeln, finde ich besser, da diese direkt abhängig von der Chiptemperatur steuern kann. In dem Fall brauchst noch einen Adapter von mini-4pin auf normalen 4pin.
Ach, und ich würde den Spannungswandlern eventuell ein besseres Pad spendieren. Phobya XT oder so was.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juli 2015)

Wenn, dann müsste man sich aber auch direkt für ein paar PWM-Lüfter entscheiden.
Die B12-2er haben ja 3-Pin Voltage. Diese hier hätten PWM.
Und dann bräuchte man halt den Adapter, der nur schwer bzw. nur mit ordentlich Wartezeit zu bekommen ist.

Wie gesagt, ich halte eine Drehzahlregulation beim Morpheus für absolut optional.
Ob die eLoop dann variable mit entweder 5v oder 7v drehen, macht akustisch jetzt nicht den riesen Unterschied.

Bei den VRM-Kühlern würde ich erst mal schauen, wie die Temps ausfallen.
Zur Not kann man dann noch andere Pads nachrüsten. Aktuell gibt es z.B. die neuen Minus Pads von Thermal Grizzly, mit 8 W/mK.
Werde die nächste Woche auf meiner 290 testen dürfen


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2015)

Möchte hierbei nochmals auf meinen Tipp verweisen, der mangels Verfügbarkeit der Adapter doch recht hilfreich sein dürfte.
Per Speedfan ein automatisch geregeltes Lüfterprofil erstellen, das sich am Temperatursensor der Karte ausrichtet und die PWM-Lüfter damit regeln lassen. Ich nutze seit längerer Zeit sogar eine Regelung per Speedfan (0% im Idle ist doch hörbar angenehmer als 20%) statt AB/Trixx, obwohl die Lüfter direkt an der Karte angeschlossen sind, weil Speedfan (zumindest beim Referenzmodell) selbst die direkt an der 290 angeschlossenen Lüfter regeln kann und von 0-100% nutzbar ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juli 2015)

Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind seine PWM-Slots bereits alle belegt.
Da bräucht er dann wieder Y-PWM-Kabel.

Aber rein für sich ist Speedfan natürlich die einfachste Lösung.
Hätte ich auch so gemacht, aber mein Z87 wird nach wie vor nicht unterstützt


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2015)

Dann sollte man für Lüfter, die identisch geregelt werden, Y-Kabel nutzen. Falls es extrem viele Lüfter sind, gibts auch richtige Splitter.


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juli 2015)

Hatte mir auch überlegt die 2 Frontpusten per y pwm adapter ans Board zu klemmen und die beiden für den Morpheus dann auf den freien PWM port am Board zu hängen, so kann ich alles weiter über Speedfan regeln.


----------



## Dremor (10. Juli 2015)

Die letzte Option klingt doch ganz gut.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Juli 2015)

so nun mal meinen Omenga mit den neuen 15.7 ersetzt.

bei Heaven 3 Punkte mehr

mal schauen wie er sich so in andere games macht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Omenga









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

15.7


----------



## CSOger (10. Juli 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> 2h BF4, 1100/1400, 25-28° Raumtemperatur, maximal 68° Core, <1000rpm. Er kühlt gut.
> Aber ich würde ihn ehrlich gesagt nicht ohne Backplate benutzen. Ich habe die Backplate von EK Waterblocks dazugekauft - 1A.



Gerade fertig geworden.
Ohne Backplatte.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...k-morpheus-im-test-update-29.html#post7540095


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Juli 2015)

Das sieht ja richtig gut aus und auch 1100Mhz ohne Spannungserhöhung sind nicht ohne. Da geht noch was


----------



## CSOger (11. Juli 2015)

Ja...passt bis jetzt.
Auch mit 1120 machte sie in etwas über ne Stunde BF4 keine faxen.
Werde den Kühler nächste Woche aber nochmal abnehmen.
Da fehlen noch zwei kleine Heatsinks die ich nicht "fest" bekommen habe mit den ollen Klebepads.
(Siehe Anhang)
Thermalkleber oder was auch immer vielleicht benutzen!?
Mal sehen wie ich das mache.
Ich denke nicht das ich den Kühler dann nochmal von der Karte nehme.
Die wird später im Zweitrechner landen wenn ich ne neue kaufe.
Werde dann mal schauen was so geht...ohne zu übertreiben.


----------



## noname545 (11. Juli 2015)

die PCS+ ist schon ziemlich laut, eine Karte von PowerColor werde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Ich erreich des öfteren Temperaturen von kanpp 90°C, klar zurzeit ist es sehr warm aber die Lautstärke ist einfach unerträglich. Falls es irgendeinmal eine neue Karte gibt, steht sapphire an erster stelle.

Wenn ich mir grad die idle Temperaturen so ansehe, gerade 51°C


----------



## sycron17 (11. Juli 2015)

Halo leute

Bin vor einem schweren kaufentscheid


Was empfiehlt ihr?
R9 290 vapor x(da die preise nicht schlecht sind)

Oder die 390er nitro?

Was mich interessiert sind temperaturen und ob man noch was OCen kann

Danke schon im voraus


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Juli 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> die PCS+ ist schon ziemlich laut, eine Karte von PowerColor werde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Ich erreich des öfteren Temperaturen von kanpp 90°C, klar zurzeit ist es sehr warm aber die Lautstärke ist einfach unerträglich. Falls es irgendeinmal eine neue Karte gibt, steht sapphire an erster stelle.
> 
> Wenn ich mir grad die idle Temperaturen so ansehe, gerade 51°C



Hmm. ich habe mit meiner Vapor-X idR im idle auch 48-53°


----------



## ebastler (11. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mit dem Morpheus auch 50° Idle. 350rpm halt^^


----------



## Performer81 (11. Juli 2015)

37 idle hier (PCS+). Wenn man sich irgendein Video ansieht oder was anderes Flash player mäßiges im Browser läuft natürlich hohe 40er.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (11. Juli 2015)

IDLE ist doch grad egal 
Und ich kriege meine Karte auch nur auf 74Grad, aber mit eigener Lüfterkurve.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Juli 2015)

Zeig uns mal deine L-Kurve


----------



## Körschgen (11. Juli 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Halo leute
> 
> Bin vor einem schweren kaufentscheid
> 
> ...



Da würde ich zur 390 raten wenn das Geld da ist.
Die Sapphire nitro ist Klasse.
Ich würde mir bei einem Neukauf die 8GB nich nehmen lassen.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Juli 2015)

Die VaporX ist wirklich eine schöne Karte, vor allem mit dem PCB, aber da würde ich die 8Gb auf dem optimierten Grenada nehmen.


----------



## Körschgen (11. Juli 2015)

Habe übrigens jetzt den Morpheus und zwei eloop pwm sowie zwei Y pwm Adapter bestellt.
Werde berichten wenn alles da ist und das ganze etwas bebildern.


----------



## sycron17 (11. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die VaporX ist wirklich eine schöne Karte, vor allem mit dem PCB, aber da würde ich die 8Gb auf dem optimierten Grenada nehmen.


Sind die temps gleich wie die vapor x oder besser?


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Juli 2015)

Die Temps und Lautstärke sind etwa vergleichbar. Welche Karte jetzt genau besser ist, hängt dann eh zu viel vom Gehäuse ab um genaues sagen zu können.


Hardwareluxx: 

VaporX  73°@ 40db
Nitro      66°@ 43db

Zu beachten ist, dass die VaporX mehr Takt hat, aber die getestete Nitro eine größere (+20Watt i.d.R) X ist.


----------



## sycron17 (11. Juli 2015)

Schlussendlich bei gleicher db wären die in entwa gleichkühl oder?


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Juli 2015)

Die Nitro wohl minimal kühler.
Dafür hat die Vapor wahrscheinlich die besseren und kühleren Spannungswandler, soweit ich das vergleichen kann.


----------



## dertyp (11. Juli 2015)

ich hab heut mittag gelesen das es hier irgendwo nen link zu nem r9 290 bios editor gibt.
wenn das stimmt, kann mir wer schreiben auf welcher seite ich den finde?
ich will jetzt nich 1574 seiten durchklicken xD


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2015)

Gibs net


----------



## ebastler (11. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gibs net



Doch, gibts. Hab vor einigen Seiten den Link gepostet... Hab den aber grad nicht zur Hand und bin selbst zu faul zu suchen.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2015)

Ergo, gibs net^^


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2015)

Moinsen, was zieht die 290 nochmal so im Schnitt, hab nen E10 400W und bin mir nicht sicher ob das reicht. Ich meine damals hatte ich im worst Case was mit knapp 350 Watt ( komplettsystem ). Kann das hinkommen ??  Danke und schönen Sonntag. 

Edit: meine CPUs zieht unter Prime 100 Watt, hab ich ja noch 300 für die gpu, das sollte doch eigentlich reichen,oder?


----------



## Shooot3r (12. Juli 2015)

beim kühlerumbau bei meiner 290x habe ich folgendes loch neben den löchern für die gpu halterung gesehen. hat von euch schonmal jemand sowas gesehen?`tippe mal auf einen kleinen fertigungsfehler, bin mir da aber nicht so sicher. karte scheint aber normal zu laufen.


----------



## CSOger (12. Juli 2015)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> tippe mal auf einen kleinen fertigungsfehler



Sieht so aus.
Edit:
Habe gerade mal geschaut.
Ist bei meiner auch so und wird auch bei anderen Karten vorhanden sein.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...k-morpheus-im-test-update-29.html#post7540095
(Bild 3 sieht man es ganz gut)
Sind zwei Löcher...links unten,rechts oben.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Juli 2015)

Für weitere Befestigungen wie eine Backplate könnten die gut sein.  Das war das einzige, was Asus auch wirklich ordentlich gemacht hat 

Das E10 könnte bei OC knapp werden, das bietet doch nur 18A (208Watt) für die Grafikkarte + ~50Watt aus dem Slot.
Probieren geht über Studieren


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2015)

Also mein e10 hat 384 watt auf der 12v leiste


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Performer81 (12. Juli 2015)

dertyp schrieb:


> ich hab heut mittag gelesen das es hier irgendwo nen link zu nem r9 290 bios editor gibt.
> wenn das stimmt, kann mir wer schreiben auf welcher seite ich den finde?
> ich will jetzt nich 1574 seiten durchklicken xD



https://github.com/OneB1t/HawaiiBiosReader


----------



## sycron17 (12. Juli 2015)

Hab mir die 290 vapor x bestellt..

Klar 8gb sind besser aber momentan sehe ich kein monitor der mir gefällt mit höhere auflösungen

Da ich sowiso warte bis 4k 144hz monitore gibt denke ich wars die beste auswahl

Die 390er würde ca 60tallern mehr kosten..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Juli 2015)

Solange du nicht mit Downsampling übertreibst, geht das i.O.


----------



## S754 (12. Juli 2015)

So jetzt hab ich meiner 290x (Ref. PCB) die Kante gegeben.
1150MHz GPU
1.25V
1350MHz VRAM
Power Limit +50
GPU Temp: 86°C (offenes Gehäuse) 92°C (geschlossenes Gehäuse)
VRM Temp: 115°C (offenes Gehäuse) 120°C (geschlossenes Gehäuse)

Läuft echt Top! Seit dem letzten Update geht auch GTA 5 in 4k 

PC verbraucht insgesamt 450W lt. Messgerät. Daten Siehe Profil.
Hat jemand ein Modbios mit höherem Powerlimit? Takt wird leider nicht immer gehalten.

Bzw. für was ist der Schalter auf meiner GraKa?


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2015)

Vrm sind sehr hoch. Der Schalter ist für ein zweites Bois


----------



## S754 (12. Juli 2015)

Und sind beide BIOS gleich? Oder was macht das eine anders als das andere?

VRM geht locker^^


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. Juli 2015)

Das 2. BIOS ist das Notfallbios falls beim flashen bzw übertakten etwas schief läuft


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2015)

Im Auslieferungszustand ist das zweite BIOS der "Über Mode". Der macht etwas mehr Takt, deutlich mehr Verbrauch und deutlich höhere Lüfterdrehzahl.
"Notfall BIOS" ist was anderes, aber im Endeffekt wohl der größte Nutzen dieser Funktion.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich meiner 290x (Ref. PCB) die Kante gegeben.
> 1150MHz GPU
> 1.25V
> 1350MHz VRAM
> ...


Welcher Kühler?


----------



## RobinsonC (12. Juli 2015)

Also meine läuft gem. der Abbildungen. Ich glaube, wenn Du den Memory Takt (hat Einfluss auf die BusBandbreite) etwas höher setzt und dafür den GPU Takt (Einfluss auf den GPixel Wert) leicht reduzierst erzielst Du bessere Ergebnisse. Vor allem bei den TempWerten. Meine liegt deutlich drunter.
Bei geschlossenem Gehäuse bis max. 83 Grad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG R.


----------



## S754 (12. Juli 2015)

Der Speicher ist grottenschlecht, da geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Der Speicher ist grottenschlecht, da geht nicht mehr.


Welcher Kühler?


----------



## ebastler (13. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ergo, gibs net^^



Hä? Versteh ich irgendwie nicht, die Aussage.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

Na wo solls das geben, meinste den Schrott mit dem Hex Editor?
Wenn es eine vernünftige Lösung geben würde, hätten wir alle schon unser Bios bearbeitet.


----------



## ebastler (13. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na wo solls das geben, meinste den Schrott mit dem Hex Editor?
> Wenn es eine vernünftige Lösung geben würde, hätten wir alle schon unser Bios bearbeitet.



Erst informieren, dann labern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1575.html#post7543084

EDIT: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1556.html#post7520189
Ich hab doch gesagt ich habe nen Link gepostet...


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Juli 2015)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Also mein e10 hat 384 watt auf der 12v leiste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und jetzt bitte einmal auf die Angabe 12V3 schauen, das ist die PCIe Rail


----------



## noname545 (13. Juli 2015)

Frage: Woher weis ich welches Bios gerade läuft? Da sich der schalter sehr leicht betätigen lässt bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

Das Teil ist nix halbes und nix ganzes. Haste mal den dazugehörigen Thread gelesen?
Da muss noch dran gearbeitet werden soweit ich das sehe. Im Vgl zum VBE7 ist das Teil die Hölle^^
Hat denn hier jemand sein Bios damit erfolgreich optimiert von euch?


----------



## ebastler (13. Juli 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> Frage: Woher weis ich welches Bios gerade läuft? Da sich der schalter sehr leicht betätigen lässt bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher



An der Schalterposition, aber ich hab keine Ahnung mehr, wo welches war. Da musst du sonst wen fragen.
Bei mir ist grad Schalter richtung Slotblende - Stock Bios (weiß selbst nicht ob Uber oder Quiet), Schalter richtung 6+8Pin TriX Bios.

EDIT: @Duvar: Kann dazu nix sagen, hab das Ding nie benutzt. Bin erstmal 2-3 Moante nicht mehr an meinem PC.
Aber es ist ein Bios Editor, der scheinbar auch funktioniert.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

Jo da scheint was zu gehen an der Front, jedoch noch nicht zufriedenstellend wie ich lese.
[Sammelthread] R9 290(X) Bios Modding --- Wie erstelle ich mein eigenes Bios (Hex)--- Howto
Auch noch in den Kinderschühchen.


----------



## noname545 (13. Juli 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> An der Schalterposition, aber ich hab keine Ahnung mehr, wo welches war. Da musst du sonst wen fragen.
> Bei mir ist grad Schalter richtung Slotblende - Stock Bios (weiß selbst nicht ob Uber oder Quiet), Schalter richtung 6+8Pin TriX Bios.
> 
> EDIT: @Duvar: Kann dazu nix sagen, hab das Ding nie benutzt. Bin erstmal 2-3 Moante nicht mehr an meinem PC.
> Aber es ist ein Bios Editor, der scheinbar auch funktioniert.



also neben dem Schalter steht SW2, habe es jetzt in die andere Richtung "geschoben". Was ich bis jetzt herausgefunden habe -> BIOS 1 = Secure Boot für "Malware port" 
BIOS 2 = Fast boot für Win 8. Eines davon ist schreibgeschützt.


----------



## ebastler (13. Juli 2015)

Deine Karte hat ein UEFI Fastboot fähiges Bios??
Was hast du für eine? Ich suche seit Monaten nach so nem Scheiß Bios, schickst du mir das (sofern es auf meiner läuft)?


----------



## noname545 (13. Juli 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Deine Karte hat ein UEFI Fastboot fähiges Bios??
> Was hast du für eine? Ich suche seit Monaten nach so nem Scheiß Bios, schickst du mir das (sofern es auf meiner läuft)?



ne ne die Karte hat kein UEFI Bios sondern ein BIOS, dass die UEFI Funktion des Mainboards unterstützt. Kenn mich jetzt selber damit nicht so aus, aber so habe ich es Verstanden.


----------



## Perseus88 (13. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 C3D mit Ultra Fast Boot.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Juli 2015)

@S754 Meldest du dich nicht mehr, weil deine Karte schon verschmort ist? 

Spaß bei Seite, 120°C auf den Wandlern ist definitiv Overkill! Das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit und du willst noch mehr Saft geben. OK, aber leg dir vorher das Geld für ne neue Karte zur Seite, wenn du nicht schon hast.

Evgasüchtiger wollte wohl gerne wissen welcher Kühler montiert ist.

PS: Zur Netzteilauslegung, ein Mitwirkender von TomsHardware (deren GPU Stromverbrauchstests) hat mir gesagt, er würde immer mit dem max Torture Verbrauch rechnen. Darüber hinaus sagte er auch, das der Max Spieleverbrauch, der da angegeben wird, nur ein Durchschnittswert von den verschiedenen Spielen ist. Also, liegen manche Spiele schon drüber...


----------



## Rizoma (13. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jo da scheint was zu gehen an der Front, jedoch noch nicht zufriedenstellend wie ich lese.
> [Sammelthread] R9 290(X) Bios Modding --- Wie erstelle ich mein eigenes Bios (Hex)--- Howto
> Auch noch in den Kinderschühchen.



Endlich tut sich da was da warte ich schon seit Release meiner 290 drauf mal schauen ob ich demnächst meine 290@290X zur 390X bekommen kann


----------



## derneuemann (13. Juli 2015)

Das wäre jetzt nicht so richtig, was man mit einem Bioseditor macht, oder? 
Mit dem Editor macht man es ja so, wie man es selbst haben will. 


Außerdem bringt ein Flash zu einer 390(X) nichts.


----------



## Rizoma (13. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das wäre jetzt nicht so richtig, was man mit einem Bioseditor macht, oder?
> Mit dem Editor macht man es ja so, wie man es selbst haben will.
> 
> 
> Außerdem bringt ein Flash zu einer 390(X) nichts.



Ich glaube du mißverstehst mich mir ist es egal was mir für einen Namen mir ein x-belibiges Tool ausgibt. das Problem was ich habe ich muß MSI Afterburner immer aktiv mitlaufen lassen damit meine Einstellungen Aktiv sind und das nervt ich hätte sie gerne im BIOS hinterlegt daher ist mein derzeitiges 290X BIOS das Maximum was ich nutzen kann

Und doch nen Flash bringt was wenn meine Karte mit identischen werten läuft ist sie solange der 4GB Speicher nicht überläuft auch gleich schnell wie ne 390X und das für so ne alte Karte ist klasse.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2015)

Die 390er haben nicht nur mehr sondern auch anderen Speicher mit etwas härteren Timings. Das muss deinem VRAM überhaupt nicht schmecken. Aus dem selben Grund sind damals eine Menge 7950@7970 über die Wupper gegangen bevor man angefangen hat BIOS zu basteln welche nur dir GPU freischalten und den RAM in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Rizoma (13. Juli 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die 390er haben nicht nur mehr sondern auch anderen Speicher mit etwas härteren Timings. Das muss deinem VRAM überhaupt nicht schmecken. Aus dem selben Grund sind damals eine Menge 7950@7970 über die Wupper gegangen bevor man angefangen hat BIOS zu basteln welche nur dir GPU freischalten und den RAM in Ruhe lassen.




Der Speicher ist auch das einzige worüber ich mir Gedanken mache aber wenn der BIOS-Editor die Kinderschuhe verlassen hat sollte man die Timings auch anpassen können und diese kann man ja auf Standard 290(X) lassen und nur den Takt anheben die Timings spielen für die Leistung eine eher untergeordnete rolle. Beim schnellen überfliegen des Englischen orgiginal Thread scheint es schon User zu geben die ihre 290X zur 390X mit 4GB gemacht haben.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Juli 2015)

Wo ist das Problem mitt dem Afterburner. Wenn do kein Tool laufen lassen willst. Dann nutze doch die Treibereinstellungen. Da kann man den Takt auch anpassen. Das mit der Spannung erhöhen ist eigentlich eh Unfug. Außer energie verbrennen passiert da nichts...


----------



## Rizoma (13. Juli 2015)

weil diese Einstellungen über den Treiber der größte bullsh... den AMD bringen konnte. Erstens kann man es nur Prozentual einstellen 2 ist es mir schon sehr oft passiert das diese Einstellungen aus irgend einen Grund wieder gelöscht wurden desswegen bevorzuge ich das verankern in der Hardware. Und der Energieverbrauch einer High End Grafikkarte interessiert mich wie die Letzte Wasserstandmeldungen vom Rhein.


----------



## DerMega (13. Juli 2015)

Rizoma, wenn du das dann tatsächlich alles hinbekommen hast, irgendwann, dann interessieren mich mal Vergleichsbenches zwischen dem jetzigen Stand und dem, wenn du das Ding gemodded hast.


----------



## Rizoma (13. Juli 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Rizoma, wenn du das dann tatsächlich alles hinbekommen hast, irgendwann, dann interessieren mich mal Vergleichsbenches zwischen dem jetzigen Stand und dem, wenn du das Ding gemodded hast.


  So viel mehr wird da nicht rum kommen da die 390X auch nicht wirklich schneller ist als ne 290X aber ich Bastel halt gerne  Derzeit hat meine 290 halt nen Peter2 und das 290X BIOS Drauf wenn das 390X BIOS ohne Zicken laufen sollte wäre es halt für die alte Karte ein kleines Zusatz Schmankerl


----------



## S754 (13. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> @S754 Meldest du dich nicht mehr, weil deine Karte schon verschmort ist?


Schon mal geschaut, welcher Tag heute ist?



derneuemann schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite, 120°C auf den Wandlern ist definitiv Overkill! Das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit und du willst noch mehr Saft geben. OK, aber leg dir vorher das Geld für ne neue Karte zur Seite, wenn du nicht schon hast.


Meine 290X kommt eh bald weg. 



derneuemann schrieb:


> Evgasüchtiger wollte wohl gerne wissen welcher Kühler montiert ist.


Immer noch der deppate Peter II. Der VRM Kühler ist winzig.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Juli 2015)

Kühlt dein Peter II auch nicht richtig auf der 290? 
@Rizoma Was hast du denn so für Temperaturen bei Standardspannung 

Ich hänge aktuell bei ~80° in BF4, mit +50mV sind es dann schon 85.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Schon mal geschaut, welcher Tag heute ist?
> 
> 
> Meine 290X kommt eh bald weg.
> ...




War ja auch eher eine Scherzfrage zum polarisieren ! Sorry, wenn es undeutlich war.
Die 290X kommt bald weg? In Schrott oder drehst du die dann irgendeinem "Idioten" an?
Der VRM Kühler vom Peter 2 ist doch fast genau so groß, wie der vom Morpheus, nur lässt der sich nicht so fest montieren.


----------



## Performer81 (13. Juli 2015)

Meine schöne unlockbare 290 PCS+ ist gestern von uns gegangen. Einfach so während Battlefield 4 ausgegangen und dann ging garnix mehr. Rip. Bin jetzt leider zum Feind gewechselt Gainward 970 Phantom als Direktaustausch inkl. BAtman Arkham Nights. Meine Fresse wie leise diese 970 im Vergleich sind, ich musste beim Heaven Bench echt checken ob sich die Lüfter überhaupt drehen. Stock ~identische Punktzahl wie 290X PCS+ stock.


----------



## S754 (13. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Die 290X kommt bald weg? In Schrott oder drehst du die dann irgendeinem "Idioten" an?



Ich hol mir eine 980ti. Die 290X benutz ich weiter als Kaffeeuntersetzer.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Juli 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Meine schöne unlockbare 290 PCS+ ist gestern von uns gegangen. Einfach so während Battlefield 4 ausgegangen und dann ging garnix mehr. Rip. Bin jetzt leider zum Feind gewechselt Gainward 970 Phantom als Direktaustausch inkl. BAtman Arkham Nights. Meine Fresse wie leise diese 970 im Vergleich sind, ich musste beim Heaven Bench echt checken ob sich die Lüfter überhaupt drehen. Stock ~identische Punktzahl wie 290X PCS+ stock.



Habe ich doch gesagt, aber mir wollte keiner glauben .
Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen, das die 3,5GB Thematik nicht doch noch mal Blöd endet.  Das war mir zu ungewiss.

Immerhin ist meine 390 von MSI annähernd so leise ist, wie die ASUS GTX970 Strix die ich hatte.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Juli 2015)

Rizoma schrieb:


> weil diese Einstellungen über den Treiber der größte bullsh... den AMD bringen konnte. Erstens kann man es nur Prozentual einstellen 2 ist es mir schon sehr oft passiert das diese Einstellungen aus irgend einen Grund wieder gelöscht wurden desswegen bevorzuge ich das verankern in der Hardware. Und der Energieverbrauch einer High End Grafikkarte interessiert mich wie die Letzte Wasserstandmeldungen vom Rhein.



Jedem das seine, der eine legt sein Auto tiefer, der andere gibt auf der GPU mehr Spannung frei. Bedeutet ja nicht das es Sinn macht.
Oder wollst du jetzt erklären das du in Game  Unterschiede zwischen (Beispiel) 1150 und 1220MHz siehst?

Ach man, schon wieder Doppelpost, Sorry.
War zwischendurch in einem anderen Forum, da gehts automatisch.


----------



## Supes (13. Juli 2015)

Keine Frage zur 290, aber zur 390 (die keinen eigenen Thread hat ): Was ist denn momentan der beste Treiber für die 390? Aktuell habe ich den von der CD installiert. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich mir von AMD einfach den Catalyst 15.7 runterladen soll, oder ob es Beta-Treiber o.ä. gibt die besser sind. 

Danke!


----------



## derneuemann (13. Juli 2015)

Den neusten 15.7 von AMD. Keine Probleme!


----------



## Dremor (13. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand mal eine normale 290 PCS+ mit einem anderen Kühler versehen ?
Wenn ja welchen und wie sieht es mit den Temps und Lautstärke aus ?.


----------



## sycron17 (13. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Habe ich doch gesagt, aber mir wollte keiner glauben .
> Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen, das die 3,5GB Thematik nicht doch noch mal Blöd endet.  Das war mir zu ungewiss.
> 
> Immerhin ist meine 390 von MSI annähernd so leise ist, wie die ASUS GTX970 Strix die ich hatte.


Das ist schon so ein ding mit der 3.5GB
Hatte selbst ne strix

Dann fühlte ich mich so verarscht von nvidia das ich die einfach verkauft habe und die alte 770er weiter benutzt hab

Jetzt bin ich gerade unterwegs mit meinem neuen kauf

Die wunderschöne 290er Vapor-X

Freue mich schon
15.7 ist schon parat zuhause


----------



## derneuemann (13. Juli 2015)

Ich habe meine Strix ja auch verkauft, nun MSI 390. Schauen wir mal, wie es so weiter geht.


----------



## Körschgen (13. Juli 2015)

Dremor schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal eine normale 290 PCS+ mit einem anderen Kühler versehen ?
> Wenn ja welchen und wie sieht es mit den Temps und Lautstärke aus ?.



Wenn Mindfactory mal meine Bestellung hin bekommt, kann ich dir die Tage berichten wie es mit nem Morpheus läuft.


----------



## Dremor (13. Juli 2015)

Das wäre mal n Anfang [emoji106]


----------



## Octobit (13. Juli 2015)

Kann mal wer schauen, wie viel Vcore euer Treiber beim Abspielen von youtube videos anlegt? Mein 15.7 und 15.6 legen beide etwa über 1,2V an.


----------



## bath92 (13. Juli 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Kann mal wer schauen, wie viel Vcore euer Treiber beim Abspielen von youtube videos anlegt? Mein 15.7 und 15.6 legen beide etwa über 1,2V an.



Mit 15.7 laut MSI Afterburner ca. 1,21V mit Schwankungen nach unten.


----------



## Octobit (13. Juli 2015)

Hmmm, ganz richtig ist das doch nicht, so viel habe ich nicht mal unter Last anliegen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (13. Juli 2015)

Hab vor kurzem meine ASUS R9 290 Direct CUII OC 4Gb verkaufen müssen und werde mir im August wieder ein AMD kaufen aber welche? Welche r9 300er ist gleich schnell oder schneller als meine alte r9 290 und kostet fast gleich? Auf Geräusch oder Wärmeentwicklung lege ich übrigens kein wert. Hauptsache ordentlich power.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juli 2015)

Die  390 Nitro


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. Juli 2015)

OK Preis vergessen. Max 280 Euro. Die 300er sind doch zu teuer. Es wird wieder ein 290 werden. 8gb vram brauche ich noch nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juli 2015)

4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC New Edition 1000MHz Aktiv


----------



## sycron17 (14. Juli 2015)

290 vapor-x angekommen..getestet...läuft super und die temps perfekt dazu fast unhörbar..
Ich denke mit ein bisschen undervolten geht noch was...was sagt ihr?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juli 2015)

Dann gib Gas 😁


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC New Edition 1000MHz Aktiv


Hat das ein Backplate?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juli 2015)

No......


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Juli 2015)

Die vaporx und pcs+ und Club 3d ACE haben eine BP


----------



## derneuemann (14. Juli 2015)

Wenn die Vapor ins Auge fällt, dann vielleicht eine 390 für 25  Euro Aufpreis. Die MSI 390 hat bewiesen (Test bei HwLuxx 3x 390X), das der Kühler genau so gut ist wie der von Sapphire!
Dazu ist die Karte etwas kompakter.


----------



## bath92 (14. Juli 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Hmmm, ganz richtig ist das doch nicht, so viel habe ich nicht mal unter Last anliegen.



Was meinst du mit "richtig"? 
Jede GPU legt @stock eine andere Spannung an. Soviel ich weiß wird bei den Custom-Modellen (OC ab Werk) die Spannung grundsätzlich etwas erhöht, um die unterschiedlichen Chipgüten auszugleichen
und somit die Taktraten garantieren zu können. Das hat zur Folge, dass sich manche ziemlich gut UV lassen bzw. ohne Spannungserhöhung weit OC lassen.
Ich komm bei meiner Vapor z.B. ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 1150/1400, weiter auch nur nicht wegen den Temperaturen. Aber deshalb kommt jetzt auch der Raijintek Morpheus drauf.


----------



## S754 (14. Juli 2015)

So, hab jetzt 2 zusätzliche Lüfter auf der Graka (insgesamt 4), weil die Spannungswandler 127°C heiß wurden und die Karte daraufhin heruntergetaktet hat, diese Ruckler im Spiel nerven. Jetzt habe ich bei den Spannungswandlern nur noch 110°C, dafür wird die GPU statt 86°C jetzt 94°C heiß und taktet sich herunter -.- 
Ich packs net 

Und bevor jemand fragt "hat der Kühler auch richtig Kontakt mit der GPU": Ja definitiv, mehrmals überprüft und der Kühler ist auch kochend heiß, ich hab mich schon verbrannt.

Ich setz jetzt das Temperaturlimit hoch, is mir wurscht.
EDIT: Ist schon auf dem Maximum


----------



## Octobit (14. Juli 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "richtig"?
> Jede GPU legt @stock eine andere Spannung an. Soviel ich weiß wird bei den Custom-Modellen (OC ab Werk) die Spannung grundsätzlich etwas erhöht, um die unterschiedlichen Chipgüten auszugleichen
> und somit die Taktraten garantieren zu können. Das hat zur Folge, dass sich manche ziemlich gut UV lassen bzw. ohne Spannungserhöhung weit OC lassen.
> Ich komm bei meiner Vapor z.B. ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 1150/1400, weiter auch nur nicht wegen den Temperaturen. Aber deshalb kommt jetzt auch der Raijintek Morpheus drauf.


Meine GPU legt @Stock in Benchmarks ungefähr 1,1 - 1,15V an, ebenso in Spielen bei 100% Last.
Nur bei YouTube Videos werden 1,2V angelegt bei 0% Last. Ich weiß dass jede GPU unterschiedlich viel braucht, aber seit wann ist ein Video fordernder als Benchmarks und Spiele?


----------



## vatertom (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ist foldende GraKA empfehlenswert ??

  Array
Danke im Voraus.
Nikcht schimpfen, wenn diese Karte auf den 1581 Seiten viellleicht schon erwähnt wurde.


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. Juli 2015)

Welche Graka?


----------



## vatertom (14. Juli 2015)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Welche Graka?



??? confused


----------



## bath92 (14. Juli 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Meine GPU legt @Stock in Benchmarks ungefähr 1,1 - 1,15V an, ebenso in Spielen bei 100% Last.
> Nur bei YouTube Videos werden 1,2V angelegt bei 0% Last. Ich weiß dass jede GPU unterschiedlich viel braucht, aber seit wann ist ein Video fordernder als Benchmarks und Spiele?



Ok, jetzt versteh ich´s. 

Hab´s eben überprüft, selbe Verhalten wie bei dir. GPU-Auslastung bei 0% aber sowohl Core- als auch Speichertakt konstant auf Anschlag (1030/1400).
1,21V bei Youtube (1080@60FPS) und 1,15V (schwankend) in Witcher 3 (1440p).
Kann jetzt aber keine Aussage drüber machen, ob´s speziell mit dem Treiber 15.7 zusammenhängt oder nicht, weil ich darauf bisher nie geachtet hab.
Zum Testen mit älteren Treibern hab ich leider grad keine Zeit… (Prüfungen )



vatertom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist foldende GraKA empfehlenswert ??
> 
> Array



Grundsätzlich würde ich bei den 290(X)-Modellen aufgrund des Kühlers nur auf diese zwei Modelle zurückgreifen: Produktvergleich Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition, Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC
Die von dir verlinkte Karte ist sowohl lauter als auch wärmer.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Juli 2015)

Eure GPUs legen bei Maximaltakt ihre Serienmäßige 3D-Spannung von 1,25 Volt an. 
Bei niederiger Last (YouTube) droppt sie ein wenig auf 1,21Volt. 
Bei hoher Last (Spiele) droppt sie deutlich weiter auf 1,15Volt. 

Kurz:
Gleicher Takt -> Gleiche Spannung angelegt
Unterschiedliche Last -> Stärkeres absacken der angelegten Spannung auf Werte zwischen 50-125mV drunter in der Regel. Im Idle teils deutlich geringere Senkung.


----------



## noomilicios (15. Juli 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Deine Karte hat ein UEFI Fastboot fähiges Bios??
> Was hast du für eine? Ich suche seit Monaten nach so nem Scheiß Bios, schickst du mir das (sofern es auf meiner läuft)?



Falls du noch keins hast, biete ich dir gerne an, dein Bios UEFI Fastboot fähig zu machen oder wenn du willst stelle ich dir die benötigten Infos zur Verfügung (alle ausm GURU3D Forum) und du machst es selbst. Brauchst dazu nur nen Hex-Editor, nen Tool um die Checksumme des Bios zu korrigieren und etwas Zeit. Hat bei mir wunderbar geklappt...


----------



## Rammler2 (15. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute, habe das Gefühl zwei schlechtere Exemplare erwischt zu haben. Habe zwei r9 290x vapor x 8GB im crossfire laufen.
mit 50% PT und 200 mv bei TRIXX schafft die karte den 3d mark firestrike mit 1200 mhz gpu und 1500 mhz VRAM nicht ohne teilweise häufige bildfehler. durchkommmen tue ich, aber nur mit flackern und fehlern halt. also ist der overclock nicht stabil genug. selbst bei 1180 mhz bleiben noch bildfehler erhalten. mich wundert das etwas, da ja manche sogar mit nur 100 mv offset 1200 mhz erreichen und ich schaffe selbst nicht mit dem doppelten wert die fehlerfrei zu bekommen. liegt es vielleicht am crossfire?

auch 1150 mhz gpu und 1480mhz vram schafft er mit 100 mv offset nicht fehlerfrei. immer diese schrecklichen bildfehler und das flackern.  afterburner macht auch keinen unterschied. also liegts nicht am tool.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2015)

Normal, meine Karte verhält sich kaum anders. Die zB 50MHz Unterschied machen kaum was aus. Schau wo bei dir der sweetspot liegt, also den Punkt, wo ein weiteres Vorschreiten nur noch mit merklich mehr Spannung geht.
Schätze mal in deinem Fall wird das bei rund 1130MHz sein. (Bei meiner 290 zB +81mV für 1135/1500, da ist aber auch wirklich alles 100% stabil)
Schraub also bissl runter und 1130MHz auf deiner X Karte sind in etwa 1180-1200MHz auf einer non X 290.


----------



## Rammler2 (15. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Normal, meine Karte verhält sich kaum anders. Die zB 50MHz Unterschied machen kaum was aus. Schau wo bei dir der sweetspot liegt, also den Punkt, wo ein weiteres Vorschreiten nur noch mit merklich mehr Spannung geht.
> Schätze mal in deinem Fall wird das bei rund 1130MHz sein. (Bei meiner 290 zB +81mV für 1135/1500, da ist aber auch wirklich alles 100% stabil)
> Schraub also bissl runter und 1130MHz auf deiner X Karte sind in etwa 1180-1200MHz auf einer non X 290.



Ist das wirklich so? Ist der gleiche Takt auf einer 290x schneller als bei einer 290? 
Kommen die 290x nicht so hoch wie die 290? Hätte gedacht, dass jede mindestens 1150 packt.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Juli 2015)

Kann auch sein, dass nur eine Stress macht. 
Trick 17: Die schlechtere packst du nach unten, damit sie besser gekühlt ist und du die Spannung etwas weiter anheben kannst.

Ändert dann aber auch nichts daran, dass du die 1150Mhz nicht schaffen wirst und die Brechstange unangebracht wäre.
Wegen der Temperaturen macht meine auch nur maximal 1125Mhz @ 1300mV mit, obwohl sie eigentlich höher könnte.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2015)

Na die X Version ist rund 5% stärker bei selbem Takt als eine 290.
Wie dem auch sei, selbst wenn du auf 1130MHz die Karte laufen lässt, hast du nicht viel FPS Verlust im Vgl zu zB 1200MHz.
Wird auch knapp 5% FPS Differenz betragen zwischen diesen beiden Taktraten, sprich 40 FPS vs 42FPS.
Deswegen ist es sinnvoll den sweetspot zu finden, denn dadurch hast du gute Leistung + deutlich geringeren Verbrauch und leisere/kühlere Karten.
Bringt (meistens) nix die Karten bis zum Ende auszuquetschen, zumindest nicht sooo viel, dass es sich auch wirklich lohnt.
Dann lieber auf 5% FPS verzichten und die vielen anderen Vorzüge mitnehmen.
Meine 290 würde mit +200mV auch seine 1180-1200MHz mitmachen, nur lasse ich lieber aktuell 1040/1300 laufen mit -56mV, mein stärkstes 24/7 Profil ist bei +81mV 1135/1500, nur nutzen tue ich dies selten (je nach Game halt).
Erstell dir halt mal 5 Profile inklusiver undervolt Profile ggf mit weniger Takt wie ab Werk und dann schau mal wv FPS du verlierst und wenn du ein 60 Hz Monitor hast, dann ist alles über 60 FPS sowieso unnötig.
Bei 2 solcher Karten wie du hast, zockste wohl entweder auf einem 4K bzw UHD Monitor oder hast ein 144 Hz Monitor oder?


----------



## Rammler2 (15. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na die X Version ist rund 5% stärker bei selbem Takt als eine 290.
> Wie dem auch sei, selbst wenn du auf 1130MHz die Karte laufen lässt, hast du nicht viel FPS Verlust im Vgl zu zB 1200MHz.
> Wird auch knapp 5% FPS Differenz betragen zwischen diesen beiden Taktraten, sprich 40 FPS vs 42FPS.
> Deswegen ist es sinnvoll den sweetspot zu finden, denn dadurch hast du gute Leistung + deutlich geringeren Verbrauch und leisere/kühlere Karten.
> ...



4k nicht. 1440p. Für 4k finde ich die Kombination noch zu schwach. Selbst 1440p kann jeh nach Spiel und Kantenglättung hart werden. Also mit 81 mv und 1135/1500 läuft deine immerhin stabiler als meine. Ich habe mit 100mv bei 1140/1500 noch grafikfehler...... Aber ich gucke mal. kann man denn mit einer 290x 1200 mhz schaffen? also schaffen das welche und wie viel prozent der karten schaffen das überhaupt? meine beiden zumindest ja schonmal nicht


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2015)

Also hier im Forum hat einer seine mit 1340MHz gebencht^^ (siehe Firestrike single GPU Resultate).
Schau halt was bei +100mV stabil ist. Die meisten Karten packen so ca 1100-1180MHz stabil würde ich mal tippen.


----------



## Rammler2 (15. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also hier im Forum hat einer seine mit 1340MHz gebencht^^ (siehe Firestrike single GPU Resultate).
> Schau halt was bei +100mV stabil ist. Die meisten Karten packen so ca 1100-1180MHz stabil würde ich mal tippen.



Gibt es hier eine Firestrike Rangliste? Das wäre mal cool zu sehen. Wo finde ich die denn


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/29


----------



## Rammler2 (15. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/29



Coole Sache. Danke. Ich gucke mal was möglich ist. Dachte 1200 Mhz wäre für jede Karte irgendwie schaffbar. Hatte gedacht, dass es mit 200 mv eigentlich dann definitiv klappen müsste.
Weißt du zufällig noch woran ich erkenne ob der Speicher zu hoch oder die GPU zu hoch getaktet ist? Flackern und Bildfehler lassen mich ja eher noch auf GPU tippen.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2015)

Geh einfach systematisch vor, bedeutet, erst den Speicher so lassen wie er ist und den GPU Takt an dein Maximum bringen und dann schauen wie weit du den Speicher anheben kannst.
Höher als 1500 für den Speicher würde ich jedoch nicht empfehlen für 24/7 Betrieb, aber wie gesagt, erst GPU Takt, dann Speicher.


----------



## sycron17 (16. Juli 2015)

Hab mal meine probiert ein bisschen zu undetvolten

Hatte mal für ne kurze zeit die 290x Gaming von MSI darauf könnte ich die graka von+25mv auf -54mv runterschrauben dann bekamm ich endlich temps um die 75-78grad

Die vapor x die ich seit paar tage habe gefällt mr top
Sowohl optisch als auch von der leistung+kühlung verhältnis

Jedoch probierte ich zu undervolten um bei sommer noch kühler zu fahren

Hab auf -20mV und bam blackscreen xD

Und weshalb ist die auch standart +25mV?

Hat jemmand erfahrungen mit der Vaporx?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Hab mal meine probiert ein bisschen zu undetvolten
> 
> Hatte mal für ne kurze zeit die 290x Gaming von MSI darauf könnte ich die graka von+25mv auf -54mv runterschrauben dann bekamm ich endlich temps um die 75-78grad
> 
> ...


Die +25mv sind Standard der vaporX

Stelle mal auf 1000/1300mhz mit -30mv


----------



## sycron17 (16. Juli 2015)

Muss ich den Memtakt auch runterdrehen?
Ich verändere ja nur vddc oder?


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juli 2015)

Weil die Hersteller paranoia haben, dass ein Grafikkracher wie BF jedes mal oder TheWitcher die Karten mit WerksOC auseinandernimmt. Wenn jetzt gerade die 1% schlechtesten Chips die im Umlauf sind mit einem solchen Spiel belastet werden stürzen die alle ab und die RMA Abteilung hat viel zu tun, wollen sie aber nicht. 
Google mal nach den alten EVGA s und vor allem nach den Gigabyte 780 Ghz. Die hatten die Halle wirklich voll wegen den instabilen (optimistischen) Settings ab Werk.


Dein Problem ist wohl eine zu geringe Spannung im Leerlauf, weil jene 45mV auch von der Idlespannung abgezogen werden. 
Das heißt, unter Last gingen locker 20mV weniger oder 30Mhz mehr, aber der Idlestate verhagelt das.

Guck mal, wie hoch du mit dem GPU-Takt bei -20mV kommst.
Dann kannst du eventuell mit dem Powerlimit Takt&Spannung nachjustieren.
Andere Idee: Ein 2D Profil im MSI Afterburner erstellen, in dem die Spannung auf einen hohen Wert fixiert ist.


----------



## sycron17 (16. Juli 2015)

Ja das klingt auch logisch dachte ich mir auch.

Also sofern ich das verstehe,muss ich nur mal den takt runter und dann die -20mV

Danach langsam den takt mal boosten bis etwas passiert?
Werde morgen mal das ausprobieren was evgasüchtiger erwähnt hat da er die gleiche graka hat

Und wenn ich auf 30mhz verzichten muss um dann mindestens -20mV zu haben,sehe kein grund weshalb nicht zu machen voralem im sommer..da erspart man sicher paar grad mehr


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2015)

Je geringer du den Speichertakt einstellst, desto weiter kannst du mit der Spannung runter, nur ab einem gewissen Punkt wird der FPS Verlust zu hoch.
Musst du halt mal testen bei deiner Karte und anhand der FPS checken, wie weit du mit dem Speicher runter gehen magst.


----------



## sycron17 (16. Juli 2015)

Das wusste ich nicht

Interessant was alles darauf einfluss hat

Danke für die hilfe werde mal heute nach der arbeit testen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich nicht
> 
> Interessant was alles darauf einfluss hat
> 
> Danke für die hilfe werde mal heute nach der arbeit testen




hier mal meine Profile...ich nutze meistens 1000/1300mhz


----------



## derneuemann (16. Juli 2015)

Das letzte ist dein 2D Profil?


----------



## sycron17 (16. Juli 2015)

Aha soo ists also gemeint mit den 2D profil?

Rein theoretisch kann ich den takr richtig runterschrauben wenn ich csgo zocke oder?

Der braucht ja nicht besonders viel mMn

Dafür eventuel fast sie ganze zeit nur mit 1 fan am laufen


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juli 2015)

Meinen Beitrag solltest du nochmal genau durchlesen. 
Wenn das Problem im Idle liegt, ist es so:
-Die Karte hat in Idle feste 300Mhz oder mehr und die Spannung X
-Die Karte hat unter Last den Takt, den du einstellst (wenn sie nicht drosselt) und die Spannung Y. 
-Wenn du die -20mV einstellst werden sie von allen Spannungen abgezogen
-Die Karte würde im Spiel 1040Mhz bei Y-20mV schaffen, eventuell sogar 1040Mhz bei Y-30mV.
-Im Idle schafft sie aber nur X-10mV.

Und nun kommen die vorgehensweisen: 
-Das Standard 2D Profil mit dem Afterburner aushebeln.

-Mit -10mV zufrieden geben und den Takt auf 1060Mhz erhöhen
  Von da aus hast du eventuell die Option, die Karte mit dem Powerlimit zu drosseln: 1060Mhz@Y-10mV   ->   1060Mhz -20Mhz@ Y-10mV-20mV, sodass du bei deinem Ziel ankämest. 
Ob das so genau klappt, weiß ich nicht, aber müsstest du mal probieren.


----------



## derneuemann (16. Juli 2015)

Die Spannung muss dann die gleiche wie vorher sein.
Im Bios ist die Spannung für jede Taktstufe hinterlegt. Als Beispiel, bei 1040MHz sind immer 1,1V hinterlegt. Wenn du -20mV einstellst, dann landest du immer bei 1,08V. Auch wenn du einen höheren Takt einstellst und dann versuchst den, übers Powerlimit wieder zu drosseln. Interessante Idee, aber ohne Wirkung für diesen Fall.

Ich würde einfach den Speichertakt lassen, wie er ist. Dann die Spannung soweit senken wie es geht und anschließend, den Coretakt so weit erhöhen, wie es mit der zuvor ermittelten Spannung geht. 
Dann hast du dein bestes getan, die Karte zu optimieren. Sie ist ein wenig effizienter, schneller und wenn du jetzt noch die Lüfterkurve anpasst auch leiser.


----------



## sycron17 (16. Juli 2015)

Aber eventuel ist es wegen den max takt da wo ich übernehmen gedruckt hab dann ist der takt rauf gegangen auf sein maxtakt und dann gab es den blackscreen

Das heisst es ist eventuel nicht wegen den idle takt 
Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## DARPA (16. Juli 2015)

Ja es liegt am Hochtakten des Speichers, was auch im Idle hin und wieder geschieht. Dazu kommt, das der Speichertakt im Gegensatz zum Chip nur 2 Zustände kennt, Min und Max. 
Deshalb wie schon gesagt, wenn du beim UV nen Blackie bekommst, muss der Speichertakt gesenkt werden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das letzte ist dein 2D Profil?


Nö...für nicht anspruchsvolle Games....nutze ich aber kaum...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Meinen Beitrag solltest du nochmal genau durchlesen.
> Wenn das Problem im Idle liegt, ist es so:
> -Die Karte hat in Idle feste 300Mhz oder mehr und die Spannung X
> -Die Karte hat unter Last den Takt, den du einstellst (wenn sie nicht drosselt) und die Spannung Y.
> ...


Jo das ist echt schade das amd bei der r9 200 er die GPU und ram Spannung zusammen gelegt haben......bei der vorherigen HD 7000 er war es noch schön getrennt


----------



## bath92 (16. Juli 2015)

Der Speicher(-takt) ist doch aufgrund der 512bit Interface bei den 290(X)-Karten wohl in den seltesten Fällen der Flaschenhals.
Das erkennt man auch schön an den FPS, 1400MHz vs. 1500MHz bringt ein Zugewinn im Zentelbereich, also (für mich) nicht wahrnembar.
Anheben der Core-Taktes z.B. 1030MHz auf 1150MHz kann hingegen schon wargenommen werden, auch wenn der FPS-Zuwachs nur im einstelligen Bereich liegt.
Gerade bei Witcher 3 fällt mir das schon deutlich auf: @stock komm ich auf 1440p (Ultra/Hairworks natürlich aus ) nicht über 40FPS, mit OC kann ich hingehen durchgängig 40FPS halten und es fühlt sich flüssig an.
Für Speicher-OC auf 1500MHz muss ich hingehen schon die Spannung anheben, um keine Grafikfehler zu bekommen. Aber ändern tut sich dabei nix an den FPS (zumind. nicht im wahrnehmbaren Bereich).


----------



## sycron17 (17. Juli 2015)

Hab jetzt 2 profile hergestellt

Zwar nicht aufs maximum optimiert aber es fuktioniert top

1000mhz gpu 1400mhz mem -15mV
Und für csgo und andere schwächere games hab momentan 
900mhz gpu @-50mV 1100mhz mem und -15PT


----------



## derneuemann (17. Juli 2015)

Der Coretakt alleine, brachte damals bei meiner 290X fast nichts. 18% mehr Takt waren damals keine 10% mehr Fps.
Jetzt mit der 390 habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## criss vaughn (17. Juli 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Der Speicher(-takt) ist doch aufgrund der 512bit Interface bei den 290(X)-Karten wohl in den seltesten Fällen der Flaschenhals.
> Das erkennt man auch schön an den FPS, 1400MHz vs. 1500MHz bringt ein Zugewinn im Zentelbereich, also (für mich) nicht wahrnembar.
> Anheben der Core-Taktes z.B. 1030MHz auf 1150MHz kann hingegen schon wargenommen werden, auch wenn der FPS-Zuwachs nur im einstelligen Bereich liegt.
> Gerade bei Witcher 3 fällt mir das schon deutlich auf: @stock komm ich auf 1440p (Ultra/Hairworks natürlich aus ) nicht über 40FPS, mit OC kann ich hingehen durchgängig 40FPS halten und es fühlt sich flüssig an.
> Für Speicher-OC auf 1500MHz muss ich hingehen schon die Spannung anheben, um keine Grafikfehler zu bekommen. Aber ändern tut sich dabei nix an den FPS (zumind. nicht im wahrnehmbaren Bereich).



Jein, das Interface ist nicht alleine entscheidend, da die Bandbreite auch von der Taktung der Bausteine abhängt, welche - je nach OC-Modell - zwischen 1200 und 1300 MHz. Spielt man nun in Auflösungen beyond 1080p / und oder mit MSAA bzw. Downsampling, führt eine Anhebung des Speichertaktes zu einem spürbaren Gewinn an Min.-FPS, auch wenn der Speicher noch lange nicht voll ist  Gute Beispiele wären hier Witcher 2 / 3, oder aber GTA V / AC:U  Daher war ich bei meiner PCS+ immer froh, 1550 MHz aus dem Speicher quetschen zu können


----------



## bath92 (17. Juli 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Jein, das Interface ist nicht alleine entscheidend, da die Bandbreite auch von der Taktung der Bausteine abhängt, welche - je nach OC-Modell - zwischen 1200 und 1300 MHz. Spielt man nun in Auflösungen beyond 1080p / und oder mit MSAA bzw. Downsampling, führt eine Anhebung des Speichertaktes zu einem spürbaren Gewinn an Min.-FPS, auch wenn der Speicher noch lange nicht voll ist  Gute Beispiele wären hier Witcher 2 / 3, oder aber GTA V / AC:U  Daher war ich bei meiner PCS+ immer froh, 1550 MHz aus dem Speicher quetschen zu können



Kann sein das der Unterschied von 1200MHz auf 1500MHz wahrnehmbar ist, aber die Vapor-X 290 läuft ja von Werk aus mit 1400MHz.
Da bringen die zusätzlichen 100MHz vielleicht noch ein halbes FPS. Darauf verzichte ich aber im Moment, weil mir dann die Temperaturen wegen der Spannungserhöhung zu hoch sind.
Evtl. bekomm ich das mit dem Morpheus (der heute noch ankommen soll ) aber in den Griff. 
Bei den min. FPS hast du auf alle Fälle Recht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juli 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 2 profile hergestellt
> 
> Zwar nicht aufs maximum optimiert aber es fuktioniert top
> 
> ...


Nimm 1000/1300mhz.....da solltest bei Ca -30mv schaffen...mem bringt kaum was


----------



## Körschgen (17. Juli 2015)

Meiner müsste auch heute kommen, bin aber gleich nach Belgien und werde also erst Montag zeit zum umbauen finden.


----------



## sycron17 (17. Juli 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Jein, das Interface ist nicht alleine entscheidend, da die Bandbreite auch von der Taktung der Bausteine abhängt, welche - je nach OC-Modell - zwischen 1200 und 1300 MHz. Spielt man nun in Auflösungen beyond 1080p / und oder mit MSAA bzw. Downsampling, führt eine Anhebung des Speichertaktes zu einem spürbaren Gewinn an Min.-FPS, auch wenn der Speicher noch lange nicht voll ist  Gute Beispiele wären hier Witcher 2 / 3, oder aber GTA V / AC:U  Daher war ich bei meiner PCS+ immer froh, 1550 MHz aus dem Speicher quetschen zu können


Meine hat vom hause schon 1400mhz mem 

Im vergleich zur Tri-X von meinen kollegen ist die Vapor-X angenemmer
Bei manchen games habe ich das gefühl das die Vapor-X besser läuft

Vielleicht liegts auch daran das ich der neuere treiber hab

@evgasüchtiger

Ja das werde ich auch versuchen sobald ich zuhause bin

Habs gestern nur schnellschnell ausprobiert


----------



## bath92 (17. Juli 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Meiner müsste auch heute kommen, bin aber gleich nach Belgien und werde also erst Montag zeit zum umbauen finden.



Kann auch erst nächste Woche mit dem Umbau beginnen. 

Grad angekommen, sieht schick aus. Hab mir die Core Edition geholt.


----------



## sycron17 (17. Juli 2015)

Welche den?


----------



## bath92 (17. Juli 2015)

Denn hier: RAIJINTEK


----------



## sycron17 (17. Juli 2015)

Ahaaa jetzt verstehe ichs 

Hab den auch zuhause

Aber dank des Vapor-X brauche ichs nicht mehr


----------



## bath92 (17. Juli 2015)

Mir sind die Lüfter mittlerweile einfach zu laut und die Karte wird mit gedrosselten Lüftern mit OC viel zu warm.

Hätte noch ne Frage zum Morpheus: Sollte ich die Bauteile (siehe Link) rund um den Chip mit "normaler" nicht leitender Wärmeleitpaste bedecken, wenn ich zwischen Chip und Kühler Liquid Ultra verwenden will?

http://configurator.ekwb.com/upload...deon-R9-290-Tri-X-OC-4GB-GDDR5-(11227-04).jpg


----------



## Octobit (17. Juli 2015)

Da würde ich eher isolierenden lack verwenden. Bei WLP wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob auf Dauer alles lückenlos an Ort und Stelle bleibt. Von dem ganzen Geschmiere mal abgesehen.


----------



## bath92 (17. Juli 2015)

Dann mach nix drauf, die Liquid Ultra wird ja nicht "flüssig".


----------



## sycron17 (17. Juli 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Dann mach nix drauf, die Liquid Ultra wird ja nicht "flüssig".


Ich denke octobit meint die bauteile rund um den chip

Da mit wlp dann mit der zeit rubterfallen können

Da wären pads die bessere lösung die auf beide seiten haften


----------



## S754 (17. Juli 2015)

Einfach Klarlack auf Kunstharzbasis nehmen und gut ist. Hab ich bei meiner 290X auch drauf.


----------



## Octobit (17. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Einfach Klarlack auf Kunstharzbasis nehmen und gut ist. Hab ich bei meiner 290X auch drauf.


Ist der Temperaturstabil? Hab schon von Lack gehört, der bei höheren Temperaturen abblättern soll...


----------



## bath92 (17. Juli 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Ich denke octobit meint die bauteile rund um den chip



Hab ich auch so verstanden. 



S754 schrieb:


> Einfach Klarlack auf Kunstharzbasis nehmen und gut ist. Hab ich bei meiner 290X auch drauf.



Das wäre wohl die sinnvollste Variante, hab ich aber leider nicht Zuhause.


----------



## S754 (17. Juli 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Das wäre wohl die sinnvollste Variante, hab ich aber leider nicht Zuhause.


Kostet <10€ bei Amazon.



Octobit schrieb:


> Ist der Temperaturstabil? Hab schon von Lack gehört, der bei höheren Temperaturen abblättern soll...


Ja. Drum sag ich extra auf Kunstharzbasis (Modellbau). Der Lack, der abblättert ist Klarlack auf Wasserbasis.


----------



## bath92 (17. Juli 2015)

Hab jetzt auf die schnelle den hier gefunden: Hobby Line Glanzlack, Kunstharz, 50 ml [Spielzeug]: Amazon.de: Spielzeug

Find aber keine Angaben zur Temperaturbeständigkeit.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (19. Juli 2015)

Passt einer dieser Kühler auf eine r9 290 im refenzdesign?

Radeon R9 290x GrafikkartenkÃ¼hler und LÃ¼fter Orginal MSI | eBay

Gigabyte Windforce KÃ¼hler fÃ¼r AMD R9 290 X in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - Niedernhall | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2015)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Passt einer dieser Kühler auf eine r9 290 im refenzdesign?
> 
> Radeon R9 290x GrafikkartenkÃ¼hler und LÃ¼fter Orginal MSI | eBay
> 
> Gigabyte Windforce KÃ¼hler fÃ¼r AMD R9 290 X in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - Niedernhall | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


Der kühler taugt nichts


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juli 2015)

Man kann sich ja denken, weshalb die verkauft werden, und kaum TriX/PCS+ im Umlauf sind 

Vielleicht findest du ja einen gebrauchten Arctic Accelero Extreme 3/4, sind beide ganz in Ordnung. 
Besser wären natürlich Raijintek Morpheus oder Prolimatech MK26.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (19. Juli 2015)

Ich hab zur zeit ja eine Extreme 3, der ist aber nur dann zu gebrauchen, wenn ich den über 12V laufen lasse und da ist der mir im Idle zu laut. das der MSi Kühler nichts taugt, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Aber wie siehts denn mit dem Windforce 3 aus?
Lautstärke unter Last ist erst mal egal da ich eh mit KH spiele.


Kann man den Morpheus auch an die GPU anschließen ohne das die karte anfängt zu fiepen?


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juli 2015)

Dann hol dir doch einfach eine Lüftersteuerung, um die Drehzahl im Idle abzusenken. 
Andere Möglichkeit wäre die Spannungswandler besser zu kühlen, das ist doch der wunde Punkt unter Last, oder?

Wenn die Karte fiept, fiept sie vermutlich auch mit anderen Lüftern. Beim Stock wird wohl nur übertönt oder er ist perfekt abgestimmt.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (20. Juli 2015)

Hab ne Lüftersteuerung, aber ich will da nichts rumlöten. Passt den der Windforce  Kühler drauf? Eventuell ergattere ich auch noch einen billigen Peter 2, mal schauen. Den kann ich ja an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen.

Aufgerüstet wird halt erst wieder mit der nächsten Generation und das kann ja noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Juli 2015)

Ihr macht es aber euch auch kompliziert. Besorg dir nen vga pwm Adapter und lass die Lüfter über die Graus laufen, dann kannste dir mit dem Afterburner eine eigene lüfterkurve erstellen. Im Isle leise unter Last kühl.


----------



## derneuemann (20. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Man kann sich ja denken, weshalb die verkauft werden, und kaum TriX/PCS+ im Umlauf sind
> 
> Vielleicht findest du ja einen gebrauchten Arctic Accelero Extreme 3/4, sind beide ganz in Ordnung.
> Besser wären natürlich Raijintek Morpheus oder Prolimatech MK26.



Der MK26 ist der Tot für die Spannungswandler.
Wie schon erwähnt am besten einen VGA PWM Adapter besorgen und damit den Accelero 3 damit steuern. Aber hier nochmal kurz der Hinweis. Der Accelero 3 ist nicht für die 290 gemacht. Die Kontaktfläche deckt nicht den ganzen Heatspreader vom Chip ab. Heatspots sind damit nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juli 2015)

Das Problem ist wohl, dass seine Karte fiept, wenn er den Accelero dranklemmt.


----------



## bath92 (20. Juli 2015)

VGA-PWM-Adapter sind zurzeit sehr schlecht lieferbar.
Bei Aquatuning wird der Liefertermin jede Woche um eine weitere nach hinten gesetzt (hatte da einen bestellt). Gelid VGA PWM Adapter | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Lieferbar für 14€  Gelid VGA PWM Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder aus GB: GD2245 Gelid PWM -Adapter -Kabel fÃ¼r VGA-KÃ¼hler Fans | eBay


----------



## Körschgen (20. Juli 2015)

Moin.
Habe gestern noch den Morpheus auf die PCS+ geschraubt.
Bis auf den Spawa Kühler passt da alles sehr gut und die Backplate kann montiert bleiben.
Der Spawakühler hat eine minimale Abweichung in der Bohrung, ich habe ihn dennoch mit etwas Bastelei montiert, werde da aber noch mal Hand anlegen und ihn kleben.

Ich habe ihn gestern direkt mal im Furmark maltretiert, die Spawas kommen auf 70 und 100°, Ich denke das liegt noch an meiner provisorischen Montage.
Die GPU hält sich bei 70-75°, was ich OK find.
In GTA liegt sie bei 60-70° bei Grafikeinstellung die mit dem PCS+ Kühler 90° gebracht haben.

UND das für mich wichtigste, mein PC gibt nur noch ein leises Luftrauschen von sich - das ist wirklich top.

Ich muss mir jetzt noch etwas zum richtigen ankleben der Kühlkörper besorgen - was empfehlt ihr?

mfG Knitterhemd


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juli 2015)

Von Arctic gibt es WLK in zwei verschiedenen Größen, such dir eine aus


----------



## beren2707 (20. Juli 2015)

Kann da nur meinen Arctic Silver Alumina WLK empfehlen, den ich beim Morpheus genutzt habe.  Hält bombenfest.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (20. Juli 2015)

Was könnt ihr denn für Lüfter für einen Peter 2 oder einen Morpheus empfehlen? 
Muss nicht das aller leiseste sein, da ich eh mit Kopfhörer spiele und mir in einem Jahr dann was neues zulege.


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Juli 2015)

Ich würde wärmeleitklebepads nehmen, die gehen wenigstens wieder ab.

Als Lüfter die Noiseblocker Plps


----------



## derneuemann (20. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wohl, dass seine Karte fiept, wenn er den Accelero dranklemmt.



Ja dann fiept die vielleicht immer und er hört es nur mit dem leiseren Kühler


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Juli 2015)

*@  AlphaNUSS:*

NB Eloop B12-2, Alphacool Susurro, Noctua NF-S12B redux, Cougar D12HB, EKL Wingboost 2, NB BlackSilent XL2... das wären diverse Möglichkeiten. Wenn dir die Lautstärke eher unwichtig ist, dann würde ich nach Preis und Design entscheiden.

Die PLPS finde ich für 14 Euro das Stück ehrlich gesagt nicht so dolle.

*@ Old-Knitterhemd:*

Wenn du die Kühler noch mal abbekommen willst, dann empfehle ich doppelseitiges Klebepad (z.B. die 0,5mm von Alphacool) oder einfaches Wärmeleitpad (Akasa, Alphacool, Phobya, Thermal Grizzly).
Letzteres müsstest du dann halt irgendwie mit Schrauben, Kabelbindern, Klebeband o.Ä. befestigen. Dafür hast du in der Theorie aber meist die bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mit denen hier sehr zufrieden: 
https://www.caseking.de/akasa-viper...elb-140mm-luak-038.html?campaign=psm/geizhals
Bzw. in 120mm:
https://www.caseking.de/akasa-viper-pwm-luefter-gelb-120mm-luak-030.html

Klar, die sind nicht leise bei Maximaldrehzahl, aber die gehen auch auf 600rpm runter und gehen dann wirklich komplett in Ordnung.
Wenn sie aufdrehen machen sie aber auch richtig Druck, ich kann mich nicht beschweren^^


@Knitterhemd: Wenn es abgehen soll, kann man auch 20-40% Wlp beimischen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Juli 2015)

13 Euro für ein paar Akasa, im Ernst?


----------



## AlphaNUSS (20. Juli 2015)

Wie siehts denn mit den Pure Wings oder den Shadow Wings aus? Die sind ja relativ günstig.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Juli 2015)

Die Pure Wings habe ich selbst noch nicht gehört, sollen aber eher durchschnittlich sein.
Die Shadow Wings SW1 sind für knapp 10 Euro das Stück eigentlich ganz annehmbar.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juli 2015)

Die PureWings habe ich als 140er in ein Define R4 gebaut. 
Laut waren die nicht, aber so nen krassen Luftstrom haben die selbst auf 12Volt nicht erzeugt. 
Ich würde PWM-Lüfter mit einer großen Drehzahlspanne empfehlen. Da sind mir nur die ganzen Industrial Lüfter ab 20€ oder die Akasa bekannt.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (20. Juli 2015)

Meine Lüftersteuerung hat nur 3 Pin Anschlüsse...


----------



## AlphaNUSS (20. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mir jetzt für 41€ einen Morpheus holen. @Old-Kniterhemd, was für Lüfter nutzt du denn?

Hier im Forum wurden die Akasa Apache empfohlen, die sind auch nicht ganz so teuer. Ich schwanke noch zwischen denen oder den eLoops, die sind ja nur 3€ teurer.


----------



## bath92 (20. Juli 2015)

Bei 3-Pin die hier: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## AlphaNUSS (20. Juli 2015)

Mit Y kabel und Wäremleitpad bin ich ja dann auch schon wieder bei gut 80€.... Ich überleg mir das nochmal.


----------



## DerMega (20. Juli 2015)

Wo gibts denn den Morphi für 41€?


----------



## AlphaNUSS (20. Juli 2015)

Ebay. Aber mit Lüftern bin ich ja auch fast wieder bei 70€ und bei Casking kostet der neu mit 2 eloops 74€.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Juli 2015)

Die eLoop sind wie gesagt top. Wenn du das Budget drücken willst, dann nimm ein paar Wingboost 2, Noctua Redux oder Cougar D12HB.
Noch günstiger wären natürlich zwei Enermax T.B. Silence oder AeroCool Dark Force.

*PS: *bei eBay darauf achten, dass auch alle kleinen Kühlkörper dabei sind. Wahrscheinlich brauchst du dann auch wieder neues, selbstklebendes Wärmeleitpad.
Das würde ich mir gut überlegen


----------



## AlphaNUSS (20. Juli 2015)

Ich bleib jetzt doch erst mal beim Extremem 3. Hoffentlich lassen die neuen Karten nicht mehr allzu lange auf sich warten.


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Juli 2015)

Welche neuen Karten?


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juli 2015)

Ich schätze mal die 14nm/HBM2-Gen ist gemeint.


----------



## derneuemann (20. Juli 2015)

Ich befürchte, ich bekomme bis dahin graue Haare


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juli 2015)

Meinst du, ich dachte, du bist ein neuer Mann [emoji38]

Also ich werde bis dahin viel Spaß mit der 290X haben, sofern der Peter mal ordentlich drauf kommt.


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Juli 2015)

Vorallem sollte die 290x mit oc eine 980 überholen, mit der karte sollte man noch gut 2 Jahre Spaß haben.


----------



## derneuemann (20. Juli 2015)

Das hängt halt an vielen Faktoren, generell aber richtig.
Zu meinen entstehenden grauen Haaren und der neue Mann , man ist ja so alt wie man sich fühlt! Also, ich fühle mich jeden Morgen wie neu geboren!


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. Juli 2015)

Ich würde jetzt einen Windforce Kühler von einer 290x für 15€ bekommen und kann diesen sogar wieder zurückgeben, falls das nicht passt. 
Um aber Zeit und Aufwand zu sparen, wollte ich wissen, ob der auf meine referenz 290 passt.

Und kann ich da auch Wärmeleitpaste anstatt Pads benutzen?


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Juli 2015)

Ist die windforce denn im ref Design ? Wärmeleitpaste wird nicht funktionieren, dafür ist der Spalt zu groß.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. Juli 2015)

Grad gesehen, dass das nicht passen wird, da bei der Windforce die Kondensatoren wo anders sind.
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/giga-290(X)-windforce-3x-rev1.0-pcb_82101.jpg


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Juli 2015)

In der Bucht hab ich nen gebrauchten Morpheus gefunden, für 35 Euro, inkl. Allem Zubehör. Der kühlt um Welten besser


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. Juli 2015)

Ich bleib jetzt beim extreme 3,kühlen tut der ja super, bleib mit leichtem OC meist noch unter 60°C, ist im idle halt etwas laut.

Oder liegen dem morpheus auch Lüfter bei? Dann würde ich den auch nehmen.


----------



## Dremor (21. Juli 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Moin.
> Habe gestern noch den Morpheus auf die PCS+ geschraubt.
> Bis auf den Spawa Kühler passt da alles sehr gut und die Backplate kann montiert bleiben.
> Der Spawakühler hat eine minimale Abweichung in der Bohrung, ich habe ihn dennoch mit etwas Bastelei montiert, werde da aber noch mal Hand anlegen und ihn kleben.
> ...


Servus, wollte gerade nachfragen wie es bei dir aussieht mit dem Morpheus.

Ich frage mich gerade, wie deine Lüfterkurve eingestellt war wenn du 90° in GTA V erreicht hast.

Ich habe meine Aktuell so eingestellt, dass ich ca 70° habe.
Macht natürlich ein paar Geräusche.

Ich spekuliere mit dem Morpheus, da die heiße Luft sich mit der Zeit unterm Schreibtisch sammelt .
Ich hätte gerne ein paar grad weniger (oder Winter, was ja aber gerade nicht ist)

Des weiteren  interessiert mich die Problematik mit den Spawakühlern.
Kannst da vielleicht ein paar Bilder des Problems und auch deiner Lösung machen ?

Habe ja auch eine 290PCS+ und warte daher mal deine Ergebnisse ab.

Gruß Dremor


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Juli 2015)

Mit meiner pcs+ hab ich bei 40% Lüfter knapp 70 Grad gpu und 80 Grad vrm1. 

Wenn man den Lüfter gut einstellt,hat man ein leises system,der Morpheus ist imo nicht nötig.


----------



## DerMega (22. Juli 2015)

Ich empfinde 40% bei der PCS+ schon als laut.
Da hört man die Graka aus meinem Fractal Design R4 schon gut raus.


----------



## Körschgen (22. Juli 2015)

Zur Zeit ist es ziemlich warm hier, in GTA hatte ich mit dem PCS kühler Temperaturen zw. 70 und 80 Grad, ohne downsampling. Mit DS kam ich ( vor allem an den heisseren Tagen) dann schon an die 90 oder mehr, bei 60%.
Meine Ecke heizt sich ziemlich auf und das gedämmte Case tut seinen Rest.
Das Gehäuse will ich auch als nächstes tauschen .
Der pcs Kühler war bei mir ebenfalls ab 40% deutlich hörbar und spätestens ab 60% störend.
Kurzum, mit dem Morpheus höre ich gar nichts mehr, allein daher hat er sich schon gelohnt.
Die Noiseblocker sind selbst bei 100% nicht störend, ich höre nur ein leises Luftrauschen.
Oben im Top habe ich einen Noiseblocker DS, der ist ab 60-70% hörbar, die bekommt er aber eig. nie, dadurch ist selbst unter Volllast Ruhe.
2m weiter auf der Couch ist jedenfalls gar nichts  zu hören.
Den Spawakühler kann man mit fummeln und Gewalt auch in die Bohrungen auf dem Powercolor PCB drücken, ist aber nich so der hit, habe ich dennoch gemacht, lief auch erst mal, jetzt hab ich ihn aber zusätzlich am Rand geklebt und zw. Spawakühler und dem Morpheus an sich zwei schmale Gummipuffer angebracht,ebenfalls am Rand vom Spawakühler, so hat er Druck und klemmt und es kommt trotzdem genug Luft dran.
Man kann auch den originalen drauflassen und nur drum herrum noch zusätzliche aufkleben, das habe ich aber noch nich getestet.
Kurzum is die Backplate der Stabilität förderlich, der SpawaKühler etwas fummelig auf der PCS +. Temperaturen sind zw. 20-30 Grad Kühler.
Bin zur Zeit etwas im Stress und dann im Urlaub, bei Gelegenheit zeige ich mal Bilder.


----------



## Dremor (22. Juli 2015)

Na, 20-30° klingt doch nach was.
Auch der Rest passt. 
Vor allem das unhörbare klingt sehr gut. Den es stimmt, ab 60% sind schon laut beim Originalen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2015)

Wer hatte nun nochmal den Morpheus auf einer VaporX verbaut?


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2015)

So, Mädels...

Ich habe mir denn dann nun doch den Watercool GPU-X³ für meine 290 PCS+ geholt und was soll ich sagen...

Meine Wasserkühlung besteht aus 2x 240mm Radiatoren + CPU Kühler und jetzt den GPU Kühler.

Leider sind auf den Radiatoren noch be quiet 120mm Lüfter montiert, wo garkeine Luft durchgeht -.-

Habe mir nun 4 Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PL2 bestellt, in der Hoffnung, das die ein wenig mehr Luftdurchsatz bringen.

Nach ner Stunde Gaming ( F1 2015 4K ) habe ich folgende Temperaturen:

GPU: 56 °C
VRM1: 57°C
VRM2: 44°C
CPU bei 4,4 Ghz: 60 °C im Mittel.

Was meint ihr, geht mit den PL2 noch was? Wenn ich meine Hand an den Radiator halte, kommt da kaum Luft durch ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2015)

Ja die bringen noch was.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2015)

Mit wieviel grad kann ich da etwa rechnen? Im Idle sind die doch nicht hörbar,oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2015)

-2˚C im Vergleich zu deinem aktuellen Setup. Was heißt bei dir Idle?


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2015)

Ohne Last halt. Beim surfen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2015)

Ich meine von der Drehzahl her. Also 5V/7V/12V. Ab 7V hört man sie etwas.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2015)

Maximal 5v, lt. Angaben fahren die Lüfter bereits ab 4 Volt. Unter Last maximal 7-8 Volt,mehr nicht.


----------



## DerMega (23. Juli 2015)

@Old-Knitterhemd:
Vielen Dank für den Bericht von der PCS+. Dann werde ich das definitiv auch dieses Jahr noch in Angriff nehmen.
Über Bilder des SpaWa Kühlers würde ich mich tatsächlich sehr freuen. Kann mir nämlich unter deiner Beschreibung gerade nicht allzuviel vorstellen.


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juli 2015)

Moin, einmal in die Runde...
Hier ist nicht rein zufällig einer der gerade eine R9 290X im Referenzdesign (DHE Kühler) loswerden will?
Ggf. ist ein tausch gegen meine MSI R9 390 möglich, ist ganz klar eine der besten! Ich brauche halt eine Karte mit DHE Kühler...
Wenn einer drüber nachdenkt und oder Fragen hat, gerne hier, oder auch per PN...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## noomilicios (23. Juli 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Moin, einmal in die Runde...
> Hier ist nicht rein zufällig einer der gerade eine R9 290X im Referenzdesign (DHE Kühler) loswerden will?
> Ggf. ist ein tausch gegen meine MSI R9 390 möglich, ist ganz klar eine der besten! Ich brauche halt eine Karte mit DHE Kühler...
> Wenn einer drüber nachdenkt und oder Fragen hat, gerne hier, oder auch per PN...
> ...


Ja ich, da ist auch nen super DHE Kühler dabei, der hält die Karte bei lauschigen 93° und hört sich dabei an wie nen Staubsauger auf höchster Stufe, das muss man gehört haben


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juli 2015)

Mit ist gerade auch schleierhaft, was der Kollege mit dem Staubsauger will ^^


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juli 2015)

Hatte ich schon mal, also ich weiß um was es geht.
Ich brauche halt eine mit DHE Kühler, für ein Mini PC Projekt und ich jetzt nicht wieder von Nvidia kaufen will. Da kommt nur die 980 in Frage, aber die ist auch etwas happig teuer.
Dann lieber eine 290X bei der man Slotblende entfernt, WLP ändert und undervolting betreibt, wenn das nicht reicht, den Takt noch etwas reduziert.

Es gibt halt unterschiedliche Personen, die nicht alle einen 50 Liter (oder mehr) PC Haus  haben wollen. So sind wir halt verschieden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Juli 2015)

Dann würde ich schon eher eine AiO an die 390 anschließen, anstatt zu ner Referenz zu wechseln. Es sei denn, die Lautstärke ist dir absolut egal.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juli 2015)

Die 970 gibt's doch auch mit dhe


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2015)

Dhe würde ich auch nicht nehmen


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Juli 2015)

Wer Updatet von einer R9 290  @1100 Mhz auf eine Fury  (X)  für die 1920 x 1200-er Auflösung ?


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juli 2015)

Jeder,der zuviel Geld hat.


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Juli 2015)

Da doch lieber 2 390er, aber auch nur mit viel Downsampling.
Technikinteressierte mit Asche satt rüsten vielleicht auf eine/zwei Furys auf.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juli 2015)

Die Rede ist ja noch nichtmal von DS ^^ Ne 280X würde ja für FHD auch reichen.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Juli 2015)

Nun, Downsamling wäre ne Option,  und bereits angewendet bei meiner Sapphire New Edition R9 290 Tri-X
vor Allem da auch der LG 27 Zoll LG FreeSync naht, sollte Ende Juli lieferbar sein!


----------



## derneuemann (23. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dhe würde ich auch nicht nehmen



Nach vielen verschieden Kühllösungen, werden meine nächsten Karten wohl immer nur noch DHE... Aber meine Meinung ändert sich genau so schnell wie meine Karten. Heute wäre es am liebsten ein 4,5 Liter Gehäuse und morgen ist es !wieder! eine Monster Wakü mit min einer neuen  High End Karte...


----------



## beren2707 (24. Juli 2015)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Ich möchte nochmals das *"R9-290/290X*" aus dem Titel betonen, dies ist kein OT-Laberthread. Kaufberatungen zu Spielen gehören hier nicht hin. 

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707


----------



## bath92 (25. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wer hatte nun nochmal den Morpheus auf einer VaporX verbaut?



Werde den Morpheus morgen drauf bauen, evtl. gibt´s dann paar Screenshots mit Temperaturen etc.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juli 2015)

Mit welchen Grafik Einstellungen spielt ihr so the witcher 3 mit eure 290(x) ?

Also ich spiele in 1440p und den Rest auf Max. Bis auf Nvidias Hairwork ...das habe ich aus...sehe da irgendwie kein Unterschied...ihr?


----------



## bath92 (25. Juli 2015)

Spiele mit der 290 auf 1150/1400 auch in 1440p, Hairworks aus, Schatten auf Hoch, Rest auf Ultra.Bei den Nachbearbeitungssachen hab ich noch ein paar Sachen deaktiviert (Tiefenschärfe etc.)
Hairworks kostet zu viel Leistung und ich finde es sieht ohne besser aus, aber da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung.
Hab damit (ca.) max. 55FPS, mind. 40FPS, reicht mir bei Witcher3 ist ja kein Shooter.


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mit der 290 in 4k ( oder das maximale was vor bringt ) immer knapp 30 fps, das reicht. Alles Max bis auf hairworks


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juli 2015)

Komisch ich habe auf 1440p und Max ausser hair Work min 30 Max 45fps meistens so 35-40


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juli 2015)

Bei W3 kann man viel ausprobieren. Würde Tessellation auf Faktor x16 begrenzen, dazu in der ini das MSAA von Hairworks auf 2x oder 4x reduzieren. So kostet Hairworks deutlich weniger an Leistung und sieht mMn fast genauso gut aus wie im Originalzustand. So läuft es auch auf einer 290(X) sehr ordentlich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juli 2015)

Cpu 4ghz  und graka 1000/1300


----------



## bath92 (25. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Cpu 4ghz  und graka 1000/1300



Kann ich morgen evtl. vorm Umbau mal gegen testen. Muss nur dran denken OC von CPU und GPU raus zunehmen.

Edit: So hab´s jetzt schnell mit CPU@4,0GHz und GPU@ 1000/1300MHz getestet.

Kommt in etwa auf die gleichen FPS wie du, min. 31FPS, max. 45FPS (im Durchschnitt irgendwas zwischen 35-40).

Einstellungen hab ich angehängt.


----------



## noomilicios (26. Juli 2015)

@beren MSAA für Hairworks kann man mit dem neusten Patch (1.07) auch im Menü einstellen, man braucht nicht mehr in die ini dafür...


----------



## derneuemann (26. Juli 2015)

Moin,
hatte eine gute Idee, wie man den 2D Takt dauerhaft  davon abhält hin und her zu takten. Also Speichertakt hoch unter runter und die Spannung. Sollte automatisch gehen. 
Also kein vor dem, nach dem spielen klicken Vorschlag


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2015)

hier mal meine Einstellungen von W3  35-45 PS avg

gerade noch 45 min gezoggt und Screen jemacht.


----------



## Roundy (26. Juli 2015)

Wo sind den SweetFX und Mod Config file? 
Zwar noch ohne 1.07er patch aber den unterschied sieht man trotzdem.
Gugscht du: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu beachten, dass die Objektsichtweite (heißt glaub so in deutsch?) durch nen bug immer auf low zurück springt ist eigentlich auf high und somit über dem alten Ultra.
Dazu mein low = altes high, schatten hab ich somit auf high zum vergleich 

So dann mal gucken was die karte reißt, FPS immer oben links meist zwischen 40 - 60 mit ausrutschern nach 35 aber das eher selten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in FullHD aber das SweetFX bringt schon ordentlich 
Gruß

Edit: Wenn ihr wollt, kann ich auf WQHD downsamplen damit man die FPS besser vergleichen kann  dann muss ich mich aber nochmal länger hinsetzen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2015)

Jo bitte auch mal in 1440p Bitte


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juli 2015)

Die Bilder wirken auch nicht so wirklich scharf, was aber auch am Screenshot und dem Upload liegen kann.
Farben und Gras/Umgebungsdetails sehen aber wirklich top aus.


Ich hab meinen Kumpel jetzt auch endlich mal zum Undervolten überredet, weil ihm seine PCS+ zu laut war. 
Wir sind jetzt bei 1050/1350@ +6mV rausgekommen. 
Und ich hatte schon so eine Vorfreude 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Werde den Morpheus morgen drauf bauen, evtl. gibt´s dann paar Screenshots mit Temperaturen etc.


Wie sieht's aus mit dem Umbau?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich permanent Vollast auf der 290 erzeugen kann? Mich nervt das Geruckel bei CS:GO, da die Karte die ganze Zeit hoch und runter taktet.


----------



## Roundy (26. Juli 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich permanent Vollast auf der 290 erzeugen kann? Mich nervt das Geruckel bei CS:GO, da die Karte die ganze Zeit hoch und runter taktet.



Wie schauts mit downsampling aus? vsync aus etc?
@tsd wird am upload liegen und daran dass es keine bitmap sondern pngs sind, weil ich kann hier nix mehr machen wenn ich was hochlad, da halt ich die datenmenge klein 
bei deinem kumpel, nimm Takt vom Speicher, unwesentlich langsamer und du kannst mit der spannung deutlich weiter runter, da der limitierende faktor ja spannungsspitzen, bzw. hochtakten vom vram im idle ist und wenn der dann nicht so hoch muss reicht die skalierte spannung eher aus.
Gruß

Edit: um die Bilder scharf zu sehen musst sie im Vollbild angucken, ansonsten werden sie mit ungeradem faktor "gedownsampelt" und das bring unschärfe rein. Musst mal schauen, vllt kann man sie in meinem Album auch großbild angucken oder laden keine ahnung, da werden derzeit auch die WQHD bilder zwischengelagert während sie hochladen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2015)

Ds geht nicht. Im treiber habe ich auch keine Option mehr und für 21:9 sieht es eh mau aus. JA vsynch ist aus.


----------



## Roundy (26. Juli 2015)

such mal hier im forum, oder frag unser krümelmonster, (Duvar) der hat mal nen post dazu gemacht, iwie mit "euch nervt das ständige herumgetakte" oder sowas.
Gruß


----------



## Roundy (26. Juli 2015)

@evga hier bittöschön in WQHD 

das sind jetzt Bilder 6/12 die anderen gibbet morgen, wars WE über weg und morgen noch früh raus weil wir hier ja immer noch keine Ferien haben :/

FPS sind dann immer so um die 35 rum, manchmal 30 manchmal 40 aber genug geschwafelt hier die Bilder.
Takt war 1050/1250 @ -6mV und -10 PL
Settings sind die gleichen wie zuvor, nur halt @1440p:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Mal hab ich mich in Novigrad rumgetrieben, morgen kommen nochmal welche vom Galgenbaum.
Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juli 2015)

Der limitierende Faktor beim Kumpel ist glaube ich eher die GPU, wenn DX11 ab 1070Mhz dauernd abschmiert. 
Ich wollte die Karte jetzt nicht noch untertakten, weil GTA bei ihm mit >72Fps laufen sollte.


----------



## Roundy (26. Juli 2015)

Mensch tsd da benchen wir zusammen und du ignorierst die Ergebnisse  
Den vram 100 mehr oder weniger sollte keine große rolle spielen was die fps angeht 
Mit der gpu okay nivht soo gut aber ja da arg runter zieht dann halt auch Performance mit.
Gruß


----------



## bath92 (26. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus mit dem Umbau?



Wurde heute nix, bekomm grad meine CPU nicht mehr stabil (hab den CPU-Kühler gewechselt) denn irgendwie passen die Einstellungen von davor nicht mehr.
Bin schon 6h am Testen will aber noch nicht so wie ich will. 

Edit: Hoff ich grig das Problem heute noch in den Griff, dann ist der Morpheus morgen dran.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juli 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Mensch tsd da benchen wir zusammen und du ignorierst die Ergebnisse
> Den vram 100 mehr oder weniger sollte keine große rolle spielen was die fps angeht
> Mit der gpu okay nivht soo gut aber ja da arg runter zieht dann halt auch Performance mit.
> Gruß


Klar, effizienter wäre es mit abgesenktem Takt und PowerLimit, aber WhoCares? ;D

Ich vermisse nur so langsam die 7950@1200Mhz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Klar, effizienter wäre es mit abgesenktem Takt und PowerLimit, aber WhoCares? ;D
> 
> Ich vermisse nur so langsam die 7950@1200Mhz


Die 1200mhz bekomme ich auch 24/7 hin mit meiner 290.....die 1150/1500 reichen dicke [emoji12]


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Juli 2015)

@ tsd

Ich sehe gerade .. Du hast ja ebenfalls auf ne R9 290 umgesattelt ^^ 
Aber warum die Asus ??? Ich habe oft gelesen, die hällt ihren Takt nicht unter Last ... iss da was drann ... Denn die ASUS wollte ich auch erst haben, habe mich aber dann doch für die Sapphire entschieden, welches ich selbstverständlich gleich teuer bezahlen musste


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juli 2015)

Jo, also drosselnde 94° mit Stockkühler und der schlechten WLP. Kann man aber auf verträgliche 75-80° bringen wenn man die Plastikhaube abmacht. 

Mein Peter II macht so um die 80° bei 25° Raumtemp und 1300mV


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Jo, also drosselnde 94° mit Stockkühler und der schlechten WLP. Kann man aber auf verträgliche 75-80° bringen wenn man die Plastikhaube abmacht.
> 
> Mein Peter II macht so um die 80° bei 25° Raumtemp und 1300mV



Das klingt doch klasse ... 

Ich bekomme meine bei 1,2 V @ 1100/1400 scheinbar stabil. Bisher gab es keine Abstürze 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An die 80°C komm ich nicht ran ... bei mir iss bei 76 - 78°C Schluss

Also in Sachen Kühlung und Lautsärke iss die Vapor-X echt der Hammer ... Auch kein Spulenfiepen ... alles Ruhig


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Juli 2015)

Komischerweise will meine 290 nicht über 1200 MHz hinaus... Egal wieviel vcore anliegt.


----------



## derneuemann (27. Juli 2015)

Meine 290X damals hat nichts über 1180MHz mitgemacht!
Meine 390 macht ab 1225MHz etwas dicht. Wobei ich da nicht geschaut habe ob ich mit einem anderen Tool, noch etwas mehr Saft geben kann. Bin "erst" bei 1,24V gewesen. Aber beim MSI Afterbruner halt schon +100mV.


----------



## Roundy (27. Juli 2015)

Also iwo bei um die 1200 liegt auvh die grenze, meine erste die aber den Blackscreen bug hatte und zurück gegangen ist konnte ich zum benchen auf 1275mhz hochprügeln, lagen dann aber ca. 1.3 -1.35V an was nicht allzu gesund und von 24/7 unter luft auvh weit entfernt ist.
Also um über 1200mhz zu kommen musst meistens schon ordentlich spannung draufgeben.
Zum Vergleich ich hab für 1200/xxxx mhz immer +100mV oder mehr gebraucht je nach speichertakt bis zu +200mV.
Allerdings war das meist nicht ausführlich bis an die grenze runtergetestet also 10mV mehr oder weniger sind kein fixwert.
Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (27. Juli 2015)

Meine 390 macht die 1225 / 1675MHz bei 1,24V in heaven endlos (betsimmt 2,5 Stunden) ohne Bildfehler, BF4 mehrere Abende ohne Fehler, mehr habe ich nicht getestet. Bei 78°C und 1850 rpm Lüfter.
Sinnvoll ist mMn aber auch nur alles was mit undervolting noch stabil ist.


----------



## DerMega (27. Juli 2015)

2,5h ohne Bildfehler .... sitzt ihr da davor und schaut euch 2,5h Heaven an? Ohne weggucken, ohne Klogang usw.? 
Oder erkennt das Programm das und loggt das mit?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo, 

habe das Problem, dass mir die Downsampling-Option im Treiber fehlt. Besitze eine R9 290. Habe den Treiber schon mehrmals neu installiert. Auch sorgfälltig per Registry alles sauber gemacht. Jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Juli 2015)

Spielst du in 21:9 bzw. welche Auflösung/Hz wird verwendet?


----------



## derneuemann (27. Juli 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> 2,5h ohne Bildfehler .... sitzt ihr da davor und schaut euch 2,5h Heaven an? Ohne weggucken, ohne Klogang usw.?
> Oder erkennt das Programm das und loggt das mit?



Mache alle halbe Stunde eine 5-10 Minuten Kaffee Pause , meine Erfahrung ist, sobald es instabil wird und Fehler auftauchen, verschwinden die nicht wieder für einen ganzen run. Ich schaue mir dann immer erst zwei runs an.


----------



## Roundy (27. Juli 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe das Problem, dass mir die Downsampling-Option im Treiber fehlt. Besitze eine R9 290. Habe den Treiber schon mehrmals neu installiert. Auch sorgfälltig per Registry alles sauber gemacht. Jemand noch eine Idee?


Welcher treiber denn?
Und warum ist dein Beitrag schwarz? Musste grad ganz schön hingucken auf dem grauen tapatalk hintergrund 

Bei meine virtuellen bildschirme (oder so ähnlich) musst du nen haken bei gpu overscaling reinmachen,  oder hast du das feld zum anklicken gar nicht?
Gruß


----------



## Roundy (27. Juli 2015)

Och nö nicht schon wieder nen Doppelpost  Leute schreibts schneller 

So und wie versprochen hier Teil 2/2 bzw die Bilder 7-12 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## bath92 (27. Juli 2015)

Mein Fazit zum Morpheus auf der Vapor hab ich mal in den passenden Thread von beren2707 gepackt, wegen OT der letzten Tage hier. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...k-morpheus-im-test-update-29.html#post7580466


----------



## noomilicios (27. Juli 2015)

Hiho,
 da meine Referenz 290x nun in Rente geht und an nen Freund verkauft wird der leider keine Wasserkühlung hat, wollte ich mal fragen welche Custom Luftkühler denn grundsätzlich für das gute Stück zu empfehlen wären, damit mein Kollege auch noch ordentlich Spass mit der Karte hat (vlt. mit nen bisschen OC aber halt moderat mit max. +25mV) und keinen Düsenjet in seinem Gehäuse versenkt.

Was ich so mitbekommen habe sind grundsätzlich zu empfehlen:

Raijintek Morpheus (wenn er denn 4 Slots Platz hat)
EKL Alpenföhn Peter 2 (wieviel Platz braucht der eigentlich mit Lüftern?)
und vlt. noch der 
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV (sofern Platz für die Backplate ist)

Ist das ok so,  gibts da sonst noch irgendwas zu beachten und wie werden die Lüfter dann am besten geregelt? (bin schon zu lang raus aus dem LuKü Geschäft um da etwaige Probleme vor dem Kauf/Einbau zu erkennen  )

Edit:
Würde als Lüfter für den Morpheus oder den Peter dann zwei eLoop B12-2 nehmen, die hab ich hier noch rumliegen...

Edit2: 
Und fürs regeln der Lüfter nen Lüfteranschluss vom Mainboard und Speedfan


----------



## Octobit (27. Juli 2015)

Der Peter braucht auch seine 4-5 Slots. Ich würde dir den Morpheus empfehlen, der scheint bessere Ergebnisse zu liefern als mein Peter2. Wirklich kalt und leise bekomme ich die Karte bis jetzt noch nicht mit meinem Peter und zwei Noctua 140mm.
Die Lüfter würde ich nach Möglichkeit direkt an der Graka anklemmen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Spielst du in 21:9 bzw. welche Auflösung/Hz wird verwendet?


Ja, ich spiele in 21:9 - 2560x1080


Roundy schrieb:


> Welcher treiber denn?
> Und warum ist dein Beitrag schwarz? Musste grad ganz schön hingucken auf dem grauen tapatalk hintergrund
> 
> Bei meine virtuellen bildschirme (oder so ähnlich) musst du nen haken bei gpu overscaling reinmachen,  oder hast du das feld zum anklicken gar nicht?
> Gruß


Nein, dass Feld habe ich garnicht.


----------



## DARPA (27. Juli 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich permanent Vollast auf der 290 erzeugen kann? Mich nervt das Geruckel bei CS:GO, da die Karte die ganze Zeit hoch und runter taktet.



Mit Afterburner Powerplay deaktivieren




Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja, ich spiele in 21:9 - 2560x1080



Dann nix VSR. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derneuemann (28. Juli 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Der Peter braucht auch seine 4-5 Slots. Ich würde dir den Morpheus empfehlen, der scheint bessere Ergebnisse zu liefern als mein Peter2. Wirklich kalt und leise bekomme ich die Karte bis jetzt noch nicht mit meinem Peter und zwei Noctua 140mm.
> Die Lüfter würde ich nach Möglichkeit direkt an der Graka anklemmen.



Der Peter 2 hätte nur den Vorteil, das die gesamte Karte nicht länger wird! Eine 290x mit Morpheus ist 286mm lang, mit Peter 2 nur 267mm. Das ist kein großer Unterschied, aber auch in meinem Gehäuse wäre der Morpheus minimal zu lang.


----------



## DerMega (28. Juli 2015)

Ich werde immer schärfer auf den Morpheus ... wenn der Preis nicht wär 

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit ja mal nachgefragt wegen dem Afterburner. Der legt einfach nicht meine Customluftkurve an. Ich hab den Start schon per Config um 20 Sekunden verzögert. Oder sogar noch länger, bin mir grade nicht sicher. 
Der Rahmen um den untersten Regler ist im AB ist grün. Klicke ich auf das Zahnrad, damit er grau wird und dann nochmal, damit er wieder grün wird liegt meine Customkurve an.
Wenn ich anfange zu spielen, rammeln die Lüfter erstmal auf 50% hoch und irgendwann merkt er dann, dass ja eine Customkurve da ist und regelt runter.
Neu installiert hab ich den AB auch schon. 
Ich verstehs nicht :-/ Was kann ich da noch tun?


----------



## derneuemann (28. Juli 2015)

Grafikkartentreiber auch schon mal deinstalliert?


----------



## DerMega (28. Juli 2015)

Nein. Die Idee hat ich nich nicht.
Muss ich mir mal den DDU ziehen. Werd ich die Tage probieren!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Juli 2015)

Hab aktuell ein ähnliches Problem mit einem System, auf dem sowohl Nvidia als auch AMD Treiber installiert sind. Hatte gedacht, dass es daran liegt, weil der AB vielleicht nicht mit zwei verschiedenen configs klarkommt.

Muss anfangs auch immer kurz die Kurve neu aktivieren oder verändern, damit er sie anwendet.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Juli 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Muss ich mir mal den DDU ziehen. Werd ich die Tage probieren!



Wenn mal kurz ne Zwischenfrage erlaubt wäre ...
Ist das Tool zwingen notwendig ??? Ich benutze dafür immer das *AMDCleanUpUtility*, welches ich nach dem normalen Uninstall des Treiber im Abgesicherten Modus ausführen. Bisher scheint das Super zu funktionieren ...


----------



## DARPA (28. Juli 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wenn mal kurz ne Zwischenfrage erlaubt wäre ...
> Ist das Tool zwingen notwendig ??? Ich benutze dafür immer das *AMDCleanUpUtility*, welches ich nach dem normalen Uninstall des Treiber im Abgesicherten Modus ausführen. Bisher scheint das Super zu funktionieren ...



Zwingend notwendig nicht. Wenn ich einfach nur nen neuen Treiber installiere, hau ich den alten z.B. nur über die Systemsteuerung runter. Also die einfachste Methode, dafür bleiben aber auch die Einstellungen im CCC erhalten wie z.B. Profile. Hab damit normal keine Probleme.

Wenns dochmal hakt oder man zwischen AMD und nVidia wechselt ist DDU zu empfehlen, um einmal sauber aufzuräumen.


----------



## bath92 (28. Juli 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Ich hab vor einiger Zeit ja mal nachgefragt wegen dem Afterburner. Der legt einfach nicht meine Customluftkurve an. Ich hab den Start schon per Config um 20 Sekunden verzögert. Oder sogar noch länger, bin mir grade nicht sicher.
> Der Rahmen um den untersten Regler ist im AB ist grün. Klicke ich auf das Zahnrad, damit er grau wird und dann nochmal, damit er wieder grün wird liegt meine Customkurve an.
> Wenn ich anfange zu spielen, rammeln die Lüfter erstmal auf 50% hoch und irgendwann merkt er dann, dass ja eine Customkurve da ist und regelt runter.
> Neu installiert hab ich den AB auch schon.
> Ich verstehs nicht :-/ Was kann ich da noch tun?



Aktiviere mal "Erzwinge Lüftergeschwindigkeits-Update zu jedem Zeitraum" evtl. hilfts.
Außerdem könntest du noch versuchen Afterburner mit der Aufgabenplanung von Windows zu starten, bei mir gab´s mit dem Autostart über Config auch Probleme.
Nach jedem Neustart war´n meine OC-Einstellungen verworfen. Im Afterburner musst du dann aber noch den Autostart deaktivieren und am besten einen Haken bei
"Start minimiert" setzen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juli 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Dann nix VSR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, schade das AMD  21:9 nicht vernünftig supportet.

Aber es geht mir um generelles Downsampling.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Kreis sollte doch noch Kästchen sein, so wie mir es gesagt wurde.


----------



## DARPA (28. Juli 2015)

Ja, aber wenn die native Auflösung nicht unterstützt wird, wird die Option halt ausgeblendet. Ist denke ich wie bei GPUs, die kein VSR unterstützen. Dort ist das Kästchen auch nicht zu sehen.

Stell doch mal deine Auflösung auf 16:9 1080p. Geht das? Vielleicht wird dann die Option aktiv.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juli 2015)

Kann man noch irgendwie anders eine CustomResolution erstellen, zum Beispiel um den Monitor zu übertakten?


----------



## bath92 (28. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Kann man noch irgendwie anders eine CustomResolution erstellen, zum Beispiel um den Monitor zu übertakten?



Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, aber noch nicht im CCC gefunden.
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass VSR bei den Hawaii-Chips noch komplett hardwareseitig (über die Shader) realisiert ist wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.

Eddit: VSR wird über die Hardware-Scaler realisiert.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juli 2015)

Früher ging es mit CustomResolutionUtility, einem kleinen Javaprogramm, aber auch das haut nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juli 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn die native Auflösung nicht unterstützt wird, wird die Option halt ausgeblendet. Ist denke ich wie bei GPUs, die kein VSR unterstützen. Dort ist das Kästchen auch nicht zu sehen.
> 
> Stell doch mal deine Auflösung auf 16:9 1080p. Geht das? Vielleicht wird dann die Option aktiv.


Das ist mir schon klar. Umstellen hat auch nix gebracht.


----------



## sycron17 (5. August 2015)

He leute weiss nicht obs der richtige thread ist..aber ich möchte ja manchmal mein gameplay aufnehmen und bei nvidia hatte ich ja shadowplay wie kann ich jetzt bei der radeons spiele aufnehmen ? 
Der raptr sollte erst in betaphase sein oder ist der gut genug?


----------



## Octobit (5. August 2015)

Soweit ich weiß ist das genauso einfach mit dem raptr. Der hat bei mir auch schon ungewollt mal aufgenommen und das sah ganz normal aus, von der Leistung hatte ich nix gemerkt.


----------



## CSOger (5. August 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> He leute weiss nicht obs der richtige thread ist..aber ich möchte ja manchmal mein gameplay aufnehmen und bei nvidia hatte ich ja shadowplay wie kann ich jetzt bei der radeons spiele aufnehmen ?
> Der raptr sollte erst in betaphase sein oder ist der gut genug?



Steht bei Shadowplay nicht auch noch Beta?
Hatte das vor kurzem erst wieder bei nem Kumpel gesehen.
Egal...

Plays.TV( Beta) aus AMD Gaming Evolved,funktioniert in den Games die ich zocke ohne Probleme.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. August 2015)

Solange du keine keine Auflösung über FHD (auch wieder kein 21:9) aufnimmst funktioniert alles ganz gut. Eine Größe von ca 40Mbit/s sollten es dann schon sein.


----------



## Dremor (5. August 2015)

Ich nehme immer hin und wieder mit dem Afterburner auf. Is auch OK. Da merke ich nichts davon, wenn ich es allerdings mit der Free Version von Fraps mache gehen die Frames in den Keller.

Hardware is eine 290pcs+ und 1231v3.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. August 2015)

Hast du eine SSD auf die du aufnimmst?


----------



## Dremor (6. August 2015)

Ja, habe ich. Deswegen war ich ja so verwundert. 
Aber mit dem Afterburner habe ich ja eine adäquate Lösung, daher ist es nicht ganz so tragisch.


----------



## CSOger (6. August 2015)

Dremor schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer hin und wieder mit dem Afterburner auf. Is auch OK. Da merke ich nichts davon, wenn ich es allerdings mit der Free Version von Fraps mache gehen die Frames in den Keller.



War doch bei Fraps schon immer so.
Auch mit ner schnellen Kiste und einer SSD für die Aufnahmen gehen in Full-size die Fps ordentlich runter.
Von Full-size auf Half-size in Fraps stellen bringt ne Menge.
Auch wenn die Framerate mit zbs.40 in Fraps festgelegt ist, läuft auch das Spiel nurmit dieser Bildrate.
Der Fraps Codec (fast unkomprimiert) zieht auch wie blöde an der Performance.

Gibt ja aber genug gute Alternativen zu Fraps.
(Afterburner natürlich auch)

Spiele aufnehmen: Benchmarks zu Bandicam, Fraps, OBS & Co. [Special der Woche]


----------



## sycron17 (6. August 2015)

Ich werde mal die plays.tv app mal benutzen

Was ist empfehlenswert ?hab mommentan 5mb/s ist das zu low?


----------



## werder96 (7. August 2015)

Wegen diesen Problemen mit Fraps benutzen selbst die Profis lieber was anderes


----------



## tsd560ti (7. August 2015)

So >20mb/s würde ich für FullHD/30 schon nehmen.


----------



## derneuemann (8. August 2015)

Moin,
ein bekannter hat ein Problem.
Er schließt seine R9 290 zusätzlich an einem Fernseher an und dupliziert das Bild. Wenn er dann Filme auf dem TV schaut, hat er starkes Tearing.
Kann da einer was zu sagen?


----------



## Roundy (8. August 2015)

Das wird denk ich am Fernseher liegen...
Da kann die karte nicht viel machen.
Gruß


----------



## Mitchpuken (8. August 2015)

Das Bild nicht duplizieren, sondern nur auf dem TV ausgeben. Der sollte sich dann automatisch umstellen. Sonst musst du die Hz selbst einstellen (herumprobieren 24hz, 30hz, 60hz)


----------



## Mysterion (8. August 2015)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Das Bild nicht duplizieren, sondern nur auf dem TV ausgeben. Der sollte sich dann automatisch umstellen. Sonst musst du die Hz selbst einstellen (herumprobieren 24hz, 30hz, 60hz)



Normalerweise klappt die automatische Erkennung der Bildwiederholrate des LCD-TV-Geräts problemlos, ansonsten einfach 60 Hz einstellen.


----------



## S754 (8. August 2015)

Hi, meine 290X ist ja eigentlich defekt gewesen, jetzt hab ich die Karte gereinigt und wieder eingebaut. Siehe da, funktioniert doch wieder. Allerdings habe ich jetzt festgestellt, dass die Grafikkarte nur mit PCIe 3.0 x4 läuft. Sowohl GPU-Z als auch das UEFI bestätigen dies, also ein Auslesefehler kann ich ausschließen. Im UEFI habe ich bereits PCIe 3.0 x16 manuell eingestellt gehabt, hat nichts gebracht. Jetzt habe ich wieder auf "Auto" gestellt.

Hat jemand einen Rat, was man da machen könnte?


----------



## Chinaquads (9. August 2015)

Zeigt meine auch an, konnte auch keine lösung finden. Von der geschwindigkeit passt es aber (spiele). Sitzt die karte richtig im slot?


----------



## S754 (9. August 2015)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Zeigt meine auch an, konnte auch keine lösung finden. Von der geschwindigkeit passt es aber (spiele).


Nö, überhaupt nicht, sonst würde es mich ja gar nicht stören. Habe deutlich weniger FPS.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Sitzt die karte richtig im slot?


Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?


----------



## Chinaquads (9. August 2015)

Ja, ist sie durchaus! Kontakte gesäubert und Slot gesäubert ?

Meine zeigt x4 an, habe dennoch die gleichen fps.

Wenn nach Säuberung das Problem immer noch besteht, ist entweder die Karte oder das Mainboard defekt.

Schonmal die Karte im 2ten Slot probiert ?


----------



## Kashura (11. August 2015)

hat schon jemand erfahrungen im übertakten der r9 390 von sapphire? Würde mir gerne ein paar funktionierende Settings "klauen"


----------



## S754 (11. August 2015)

@Chinaquads:
1. Ist das Mainboard ganz sicher nicht defekt, andere Karten funktionieren einwandfrei
2. Kann ich den zweiten PCIe x16 Slot nicht ausprobieren, da der Kühler zu groß ist.


----------



## dsdenni (11. August 2015)

PCIe 3.0 x4 sind doch = PCIe 2.0 x8

Müsste mehr als genug sein für ne 290x 

Ich glaube das mit den weniger FPS liegt woanders ran


----------



## Chinaquads (11. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> @Chinaquads:
> 1. Ist das Mainboard ganz sicher nicht defekt, andere Karten funktionieren einwandfrei
> 2. Kann ich den zweiten PCIe x16 Slot nicht ausprobieren, da der Kühler zu groß ist.



Dann hat die Karte einen weg.

Wie gesagt, den Fehler habe ich auch, jedoch habe ich in Benchmarks und Spielen die FPS, die für die Karte zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. August 2015)

Kannst die Karte nicht beim Kollegen testen?


----------



## derneuemann (12. August 2015)

Die R9 290/290X/390/390X reagieren empfindlciher auf  PCIe3.0X16, PCIe3.0X8, PCIe2.0X16 und PCIe2.0X8.
Beispiel:
Crysis 3 verlor 7% bei den min Fps, auf meiner 290X im Vergleich zwischen, PCIe3.0X16 und PCIe2.0X16


----------



## KrHome (12. August 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> PCIe 3.0 x4 sind doch = PCIe 2.0 x8
> 
> Müsste mehr als genug sein für ne 290x


Mitnichten!

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2013/04/PCIE-Test-Modern-Warfare-3.png
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2013/04/PCIE-Test-Dirt-3.png

75 zu 92 und 68 zu 77 fps sind eine Hausnummer. Und da wurde nur mit einer alten 7970 gebencht!


----------



## S754 (12. August 2015)

Ich spiele in 4k, da braucht man jedes Tröpfchen Leistung und ich merke z.B. sofort, ob meine Grafikkarte mit 1100 oder 1000 MHz läuft.
Naja, ist eh nicht mehr so lang bis zur neuen GraKa, im September ists dann soweit


----------



## derneuemann (12. August 2015)

Ich würde eher auf nächstes Jahr warten, die Zugewinne sind derzeit sehr überschaubar. Schau mal die Vergleiche, zum Beispiel in der Print.
Fury ist für leider eine Enttäuschung. Nicht nur das es nicht für Spitzenleistung reicht, nein es gibt auch praktisch kein Tuningpotenzial... Test sagt +15% mehr Takt ergeben 6% mehr Fps...
Und das zu einem Preis der eigentlich so nur bei Nvidia vorkommt.

Natürlich alles nur meine Meinung.


----------



## S754 (12. August 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich würde eher auf nächstes Jahr warten, die Zugewinne sind derzeit sehr überschaubar. Schau mal die Vergleiche, zum Beispiel in der Print.


1. Will ich die Leistung jetzt und nicht erst in einem Jahr 
2. Habe ich in die aktuelle PCGH geschaut, 40% Leistungszuwachs sind für mich Grund genug, auf eine 980ti zu wechseln


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. August 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich würde eher auf nächstes Jahr warten, die Zugewinne sind derzeit sehr überschaubar. Schau mal die Vergleiche, zum Beispiel in der Print.
> Fury ist für leider eine Enttäuschung. Nicht nur das es nicht für Spitzenleistung reicht, nein es gibt auch praktisch kein Tuningpotenzial... Test sagt +15% mehr Takt ergeben 6% mehr Fps...
> Und das zu einem Preis der eigentlich so nur bei Nvidia vorkommt.
> 
> Natürlich alles nur meine Meinung.


Da geb ich dir Recht


----------



## derneuemann (13. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> 1. Will ich die Leistung jetzt und nicht erst in einem Jahr
> 2. Habe ich in die aktuelle PCGH geschaut, 40% Leistungszuwachs sind für mich Grund genug, auf eine 980ti zu wechseln



Mein Fehler, dachte du denkst an Fury bzw Fury X.
Aber auch diese 40% wären gerade erst der Anfang von Lohnen und auch durch kleine Änderungen in den Settings leicht auszugleichen.

Beispiel (nur eine Beispiel)
BF4 alles Ultra mit 1100MHz immer über 100Fps(jede Karte)
BF4 alles Ultra außer HBAO, SSAO eingestellt.  und es reichen 890MHz für immer über 100Fps


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Beispiel (nur eine Beispiel)
> BF4 alles Ultra mit 1100MHz immer über 100Fps(jede Karte)
> BF4 alles Ultra außer HBAO, SSAO eingestellt.  und es reichen 890MHz für immer über 100Fps


Aber nicht in 4k


----------



## derneuemann (13. August 2015)

Aber auch da ist der Unterschied nicht größer...
Ich kann Crysis 3 auch in 4K berechnen und es ist spielbar und das frisst eindeutig mehr, als BF4... Da sind mir die Aufpreise für medium Details, statt minimum Details echt zu hoch
Dann doch lieber mal mit CF probieren... 

PS: nicht böse nehmen, aber ich glaube die Zeit war einfach noch nicht Reif für 4K...


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

Ich zitiere mal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...scal-architektur-ruaskommt-9.html#post7624009


----------



## Ralle@ (13. August 2015)

Ist doch wieder eine Grundsatz Diskussion.
Ich für meinen Teil muss nicht alles auf Ultra stellen, selbst mit meinem Titan X SLI stell ich nicht alles auf Ultra. Ich schau mir den Unterschied zwischen Hoch / Sehr Hoch oder Sehr Hoch / Ultra (manche Games sind da etwas Banane) an und entscheide dann.
Wenn man den Unterschied mit der Lupe suche muss, habe ich ja nichts von, da kann die überschüssige Leistung Anderweitig investieren (AA falls bei 4K noch nötig).


----------



## derneuemann (13. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...scal-architektur-ruaskommt-9.html#post7624009



Hm, ok ich habe mich zwar auch ausgiebig damit beschäftigt, aber wenn du meinst, andere die sich dann anders entschieden haben, hätten kein Recht Ihre Meinung dazu zu sagen, ok 
Die Rede ist von 30Fps 
Ich kann Regler bedienen, daher würde sogar mit meiner R9 390 4K gehen.
Ich sage nur das es meiner Meinung nach zu früh ist für 4K. Du darfst ja gerne was anderes denken. Aber beschwer dich später nicht. 
Ich habe damals bei FullHD zu früh gewechselt und musste lange auf eine GPU warten, die mich zufrieden stellen konnte. Da ist auch viel Geld geflossen 
Ich für mich werde das so nicht wiederholen.

Wenn man Geld über hat (ist bei komischer Weise nie so, ich weiß nie für welches Hobby ich es als erstes ausgeben soll) kann man sich natürlich auch ein 4K Monitor und eine GTX980TI kaufen und dann (z.B.) Crysis 3 mit medium-bis high Details zocken (wobei es auch dafür für mich nicht reichen würde, da ich auch bei Crysis 3 vom Spielgefühl her über 80-90min Fps haben möchte, fühlt sich einfach viel direkter an), Ohne AA.

Kurz, ich, nur für mich, finde es noch zu früh. Das ist alles...


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Die Rede ist von 30Fps
> Ich sage nur das es meiner Meinung nach zu früh ist für 4K. Du darfst ja gerne was anderes denken. Aber beschwer dich später nicht.


1. Die Rede ist von 60FPS 
2. Wieso später beschweren? Ich besitze schon seit nem halben Jahr einen 4k Bildschirm und würde das als beste Investition überhaupt bezeichnen


----------



## Ralle@ (13. August 2015)

Das ist auch wieder rein deine subjektive Meinung.
Für mich gibt es aktuell keinen 4K Monitor mit dem ich leben könnte.
Für mich ist auch die 980 TI eine extrem gute Investition, aber auch das ist subjektiv.


----------



## derneuemann (13. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> 1. Die Rede ist von 60FPS
> 2. Wieso später beschweren? Ich besitze schon seit nem halben Jahr einen 4k Bildschirm und würde das als beste Investition überhaupt bezeichnen



Viel Spaß damit.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das ist auch wieder rein deine subjektive Meinung.
> Für mich gibt es aktuell keinen 4K Monitor mit dem ich leben könnte.
> Für mich ist auch die 980 TI eine extrem gute Investition, aber auch das ist subjektiv.



Hast Recht.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. August 2015)

Also hier für Octobit die Werte 290x mit Morpheus. Das letzte Bildv om originalen Kühler.


----------



## Octobit (14. August 2015)

Danke, was für ein Lüftersetup und Gehäuse hast du? Bei den Temperaturen muss ich mir doch wohl mal n Morpheus organisieren.
Andere Frage, weiß einer, warum bei mir keine VRM Temperaturen angezeigt werden?


----------



## Gohrbi (14. August 2015)

Das Gehäuse ist von "Cooler Master" Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite (RC-692B-KKN5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Vorn unten der 120mm rein, Boden mitte der 120mm rein und Rückwand oben 120mm raus
Für VRM Temps nehme mal das HWiNFO Tool oder ne andere Version vom AB.

Vom ACX kann ich nur abraten und der Morpheus ist ideal. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ling-accelero-xtreme-iv-segen-oder-fluch.html


----------



## tsd560ti (14. August 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Danke, was für ein Lüftersetup und Gehäuse hast du? Bei den Temperaturen muss ich mir doch wohl mal n Morpheus organisieren.
> Andere Frage, weiß einer, warum bei mir keine VRM Temperaturen angezeigt werden?


2 Optionen: 


1. Deine Karte hat keine Sensoren

2. Kein Tool(, das du benutzt,) kann die Temps auslesen. 

Ich halte 2. für wahrscheinlicher, sonst hättest du keine Schutzschaltungen dran.


----------



## Octobit (14. August 2015)

Keine Sensoren kann ausgeschlossen werden, ich hab die alte Karte von gohrbi und er konnte die auslesen. Dann muss ich mir mal andere Versionen anschauen, AB und GPU-Z hatten beide nichts gezeigt.
Hmmm, dann hattest du weniger Lüfter drin :/ ich hab vorne 2 und Boden und Rückseite je einen SW2 und auf dem Peter 140mm Noctuas alles im R4.
Tsd560Ti, du bist mit unserem kleinen "Problem-Peter" auch noch nicht weiter gekommen, oder?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. August 2015)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:

hat schon mal jemand die Temperaturen einer 290 mit und ohne Backplate verglichen?
Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die meiner Asus ziemlich viel Hitze aufnimmt. Gefühlt wird sie auch um einiges heißer als mein VRM-Kühler.


----------



## Octobit (15. August 2015)

Verglichen nicht, aber meine BP ist auch ordentlich warm, hab schon überlegt mir kleine Kühlkörper drauf zu setzen.


----------



## ebastler (15. August 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Verglichen nicht, aber meine BP ist auch ordentlich warm, hab schon überlegt mir kleine Kühlkörper drauf zu setzen.


Ich habe auch schon überlegt, 1-2cm hohe Cu Rippen kühler draufzusetzen, in den Airflow des CPU Kühlers.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. August 2015)

Meine Plate wird gefühlt heißer als Morpheus und VRM-Kühler. Ich schätze mal, da staut sich eine Menge Wärme drunter an, gerade auf Höhe der SpaWas.
Über weitere Kühlkörper hab ich auch noch nachgedacht. Aber obs das wirklich bringt, keine Ahnung.
Müsste eigentlich mal testen, wie meine Temps ohne BP ausfallen... dieser ASUS-Konstruktion traue ich noch nicht ganz über den Weg.


----------



## ebastler (15. August 2015)

Ich habe eine EK Plate mit Phobya XT Pads zwischen PCB und Plate bei den VRMs und beim Chip. Meine Plate hat immer in etwa die Temperatur, die der Heißere der Zwei hat. Also meist VRM.


----------



## bath92 (15. August 2015)

Bei meiner Vapor wird die Backplate auch ziemlich warm, anfassen kann man die nach paar Stunden Volllast nicht mehr.
Wäre interessant ob die VRM ohne kühler bleiben oder nicht. Aber ohne Backplate wird sich die GPU wahrscheinlich ziemlich verbiegen.


----------



## ebastler (15. August 2015)

Meine ist nach 5s Volllast schmerzhaft, nach 10s nicht mehr anfassbar...

Die Vapor hat ne Art Frontplate, der Kühler stabilisiert die Karte auch ohne Backplate genug.


----------



## bath92 (15. August 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Die Vapor hat ne Art Frontplate, der Kühler stabilisiert die Karte auch ohne Backplate genug.



Hab den Werkskühler der Vapor gegen einen Morpheus getauscht, da brauch ich die Backplate zum Abstützen leider schon.


----------



## ebastler (15. August 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab den Werkskühler der Vapor gegen einen Morpheus getauscht, da brauch ich die Backplatte zum Abstützen leider schon.



Ach so, du hast auch einen Morpheus. Dann ja... Meiner lief 1-2 Monate ohne Backplate und das PCB war danach total krumm. Hat lange gebraucht, bis das wieder gerade war


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. August 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe eine EK Plate mit Phobya XT Pads zwischen PCB und Plate bei den VRMs und beim Chip. Meine Plate hat immer in etwa die Temperatur, die der Heißere der Zwei hat. Also meist VRM.


Wenn bei mir zwischen Backplate und PCB nicht drei mm wären, könnte ich es auch mal mit einem Pad probieren 
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie effektiv das in meinem Fall ausfallen würde. Die Platte ist nämlich relativ dünn und auf der Höhe der VRMs liegen zudem auch noch einige "Belüftungslöcher".
Obwohl die Platte nur über die Schrauben Kontakt zur Karte hat, wird sie dennoch ziemlich warm...

Ich frage mich immer noch, ob es sich lohnt, in eine EK zu investieren.
Da ich ebenfalls einen Morpheus habe, darf ich die BP grundsätzlich bzw. ohne weitere Stützen auch nicht weglassen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. August 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab den Werkskühler der Vapor gegen einen Morpheus getauscht, da brauch ich die Backplatte zum Abstützen leider schon.



Was wer wie ... 
Ich bin ganz Ohr 
Mit welchen Lüftern ??? Mit welchen Einstellungen und Temps unter Last ???

Bilder ???


----------



## bath92 (15. August 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Was wer wie ...
> Ich bin ganz Ohr
> Mit welchen Lüftern ??? Mit welchen Einstellungen und Temps unter Last ???
> 
> Bilder ???



Beitrag #283: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...aii-raijintek-morpheus-im-test-update-29.html


----------



## ebastler (15. August 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wenn bei mir zwischen Backplate und PCB nicht drei mm wären, könnte ich es auch mal mit einem Pad probieren
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie effektiv das in meinem Fall ausfallen würde. Die Platte ist nämlich relativ dünn und auf der Höhe der VRMs liegen zudem auch noch einige "Belüftungslöcher".
> Obwohl die Platte nur über die Schrauben Kontakt zur Karte hat, wird sie dennoch ziemlich warm...
> 
> ...


Ist doch egal. 4 1mm Streifen über einander. Das sollte in etwa passen bei 3mm Luft. Ideal ists nicht, aber bei guten Pads (Ich habe extra die teuren Phobya XT genommen statt der normalen) sollte es schon noch was bringen. Mehr als Luft, wo sich die Hitze staut auf jeden Fall


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. August 2015)

Weiß halt nicht, ob sich das wirklich rentiert. Ein Teil der Fläche liegt dort ja noch wegen den Löchern frei.
Ich wundere mich ja immer noch, warum die Platte überhaupt so heiß wird. Werde sie die Tage mal demontieren und die Temps vergleichen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. August 2015)

So, habe heute noch mal einige Messungen und Benchmarks mit meiner ASUS R9 290 DCII durchgeführt.

Die Karte wird wie bereits erwähnt durch einen Morpheus gekühlt, dazu zwei Industrial PPC 2000 PWM.
Für eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit der Werte drehten Letztere übrigens mit konstanten 830 U/min.
Bei der Wärmeleitpaste handelt es sich um eine Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, beim Pad (VRM1) um ein Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8 (1,0mm).

Gemessen wurde *A)* mit dem Serien-VRM-Kühler von ASUS (Bild 1 unten) und *B)* mit einem Custom-VRM-Kühler in Form von drei aneinandergereihten Aluminium-Körpern (Bild 1 oben).
Hier die Ergebnisse nach jeweils 15 Minuten Heaven (1080p, Quality: Ultra, Tesselation: Extreme, AA: 4x):


*A) (ASUS-VRM)
*
Mit Backplate:
Core: 59 / VRM1: 90 / VRM2: 64 / Ambient: 23,8 °C

Ohne Backplate:
Core: 58,5 / VRM1: 81 / VRM2: 60 / Ambient: 24,8 °C


*B) (Custom-VRM)
*
Mit Backplate:
Core: 60,5 / VRM1: 83 / VRM2: 64,5 / Ambient: 24,7 °C

Ohne Backpalte
Core: 59 / VRM1: 80 / VRM2: 61 / Ambient: 24,4 °C


Da wird die Tendenz schon ziemlich deutlich:
mit Backplate werden gerade die SpaWas um einiges heißer!
Mit meiner Custom-Variante fällt die VRM-Temp geringer aus, was auf eine bessere Leistung des Kühlkörpers schließen lässt.
Bei 80°C macht dieser dann aber auch Schluß. Hier scheint man wohl (zumindest auf dieser Karte) an die Grenzen einer LuKü zu kommen.
 Alternativ könnte man höchstens noch mal den Effekt von einzelnen Kühlkörpern aus Kupfer untersuchen...

Soweit steht aber schon mal fest, dass die BP nun demontiert bleiben wird!
Mir ist jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine deutlich ausgeprägtere Biegung der Karte aufgefallen. Auch sollte man natürlich nicht vergessen, dass die Platte selbst ja immer ein gewisses Eigengewicht mit sich bringt.
Von daher dient diese in erster Linie wohl nur der Optik.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octobit (16. August 2015)

Ich habe heute auch noch ein wenig an meiner 290x rumgebastelt. Auf die Backplate sind insgesamt 12 kleine Kühlkörper gewandert, die beim Peter 2 als VRAM Kühler beilagen. Diese hab ich über den VRM1 positioniert, im Luftstrom meines BQ SW2 in der Front.
Das Ergebnis war eher ernüchternd.
Ich habe jeweils 15 min Heaven 4.0 laufen lassen (Quality:Ultra, Tesselation: Extreme, AA 8x).
Es ergab sich ohne die Kühlkörper eine GPU Temperatur von 77 °C und VRM1-Temperatur von 84 °C.

Nachdem ich die Kühlkörper aufgebracht hatte (mit MX2, die Kühlerchen wurden schnell heiß) kam ich auf 77 °C für die GPU und 82 °C für VRM1.

Ich denke mit einem stärkeren Luftstrom würde sich das Ergebnis verbessern, allerdings liefen beide BQ SW2 in der Front schon mit 12V. Mit der bloßen Hand konnte man aber fühlen, dass von den Kühlkörpern mehr warme Luft aufsteigt, als von der nackten Plate.

Grüße,
Octobit


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. August 2015)

Das ist eben die Sache.
Ich glaube bei etwa 80°C liegt das Limit bei normaler Luftkühlung.
Wesentlich kühler kriegt man die Spawas wohl nur unter Wasser oder mit vollkommen überdimensionierten Kühlvorrichtungen 

Du kannst es ja auch mal ohne Backplate probieren.
Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es noch etwas bringen würde, die Kühlkörper mit einem Wärmeleitpad direkt auf der Rückseite des PCBs zu platzieren.

Also mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass 80°C unter Last natürlich noch nicht kritisch sind...


----------



## Octobit (16. August 2015)

Ich denke ich schau mir die Sache morgen nochmal an, wenn ich es schaffe. Auf die Backplate möchte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten.


----------



## bath92 (16. August 2015)

Die VRM´s müssten bis zu 110°C aushalten können, wenn die nicht überschritten werden würd ich die Backplate aus Stabilitäts- und Optikgründen drauf lassen.


----------



## ebastler (17. August 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> ...


Ach, wart nur ne Weile. die biegt sich schon noch ordentlich. 

Hast du Pads zwischen Backplate und PCB? Ich habe Phobya XT dazwischen, und die Plate kriegt praktisch sofort sobald Last anliegt die selbe Temperatur wie der VRM1 Kühler... 
Die kühlt in dem Fall sehr wohl mit


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. August 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch noch ein wenig an meiner 290x rumgebastelt. Auf die Backplate sind insgesamt 12 kleine Kühlkörper gewandert, die beim Peter 2 als VRAM Kühler beilagen. Diese hab ich über den VRM1 positioniert, im Luftstrom meines BQ SW2 in der Front.
> Das Ergebnis war eher ernüchternd.
> Ich habe jeweils 15 min Heaven 4.0 laufen lassen (Quality:Ultra, Tesselation: Extreme, AA 8x).
> Es ergab sich ohne die Kühlkörper eine GPU Temperatur von 77 °C und VRM1-Temperatur von 84 °C.
> ...


Bei welchem Takt und Volt?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. August 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die VRM´s müssten bis zu 110°C aushalten können, wenn die nicht überschritten werden würd ich die Backplate aus Stabilitäts- und Optikgründen drauf lassen.



Nominell, ja.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich diese Temp langfristig meiner gesamten Platine (die Hitze breitet sich ja aus und belastet dann auch andere Bauteile) zumuten möchte.

Die 100-110°C habe ich bisher zwar nur per FurMark erreicht, aber auch bei Sniper Elite III oder bei Ryse: Sone of Rome stieg VRM1 teils schon auf verdächtige 95°C.
Hängt natürlich auch immer von der Gehäusebelüftung ab. Wenn ich mein Seitenteil schließe (war während der Benchmarks geöffnet), dann muss ich vermutlich wieder mit ein paar Grad mehr rechnen.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ach, wart nur ne Weile. die biegt sich schon noch ordentlich.
> 
> Hast du Pads zwischen Backplate und PCB? Ich habe Phobya XT dazwischen,  und die Plate kriegt praktisch sofort sobald Last anliegt die selbe  Temperatur wie der VRM1 Kühler...
> Die kühlt in dem Fall sehr wohl mit


Zwischen BP und PCB hatte ich keine Pads. Erstens wegen den drei Millimeter Abstand und zweitens, weil die Platte im Bereich der VRMs perforiert ist.
Aber auch ohne Pads wurde sie wie gesagt schon ziemlich heiß. Als ich über der Stelle bei den SpaWas gefühlt habe war sie sogar ein ganzes Stück heißer, als die Kühlkörper selbst.
Meiner Einschätzung nach dient die BP nur dem Zweck, die Hitze zu verteilen und gleichzeitig auch wieder zu stauen.
Ich will mir da ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Lüfter drüber setzen, von daher bleibt sie jetzt einfach ab.

So sieht die 290 aktuell bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Biegung ist vielleicht nicht unbedenklich, aber dafür auch nicht ausgeprägter, als mit Backplate.
Ich werde einfach wieder ein paar Kabelbinder an den Lüftern zum Gehäuse hin festziehen, dann dürfte es wieder passen.


----------



## S754 (17. August 2015)

Hehe, meine ist noch schräger, das PCB bei meiner 290X ist richtig "wellenförmig"


----------



## Körschgen (17. August 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hängt natürlich auch immer von der Gehäusebelüftung ab. Wenn ich mein Seitenteil schließe (war während der Benchmarks geöffnet), dann muss ich vermutlich wieder mit ein paar Grad mehr rechnen.



Ist das das NZXT H440?

Wie warm wirds da allgemein drin.
Suche immer noch nach nem Gehäuse das mir zusagt.
Das NZXT gefällt da schon, nur die Belüftung sieht mir so knapp aus...


----------



## Octobit (17. August 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei welchem Takt und Volt?



Lief bei mir mit Standard-Einstellungen, heißt 1030 MHz Core, 1250 MHz Vram, +0 mV, +0 % Powerlimit.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. August 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ist das das NZXT H440?
> 
> Wie warm wirds da allgemein drin.
> Suche immer noch nach nem Gehäuse das mir zusagt.
> Das NZXT gefällt da schon, nur die Belüftung sieht mir so knapp aus...


Ja, ist es.
Hab dir mal ne PN geschrieben, will hier jetzt nicht so sehr ins OT gehen 

*Edit:*
Hab die Karte nun wieder mit Kabelbindern fixiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Sorry für die schäbige Handy-Quali,
war gerade zu faul, die Kamera wieder rauszukramen)


----------



## barmitzwa (18. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mich in letzter Zeit auch viel mit der Temperaturentwicklung der Spannungswandler meiner 290x beschäftigt. Als Kühler hatte ich einen Morpheus mit 2 Arctic PWM Lüftern. Bei Witcher 3 erreichten VRM1 bis 94°C (im Schnitt ~85°C) die GPU lag bei angenehmen 65°C. Da mein VRM Kühler mit Pushpins befestigt wird, habe ich als erstes das Wärmeleitpad entfernt und gegen normale WLP getauscht. Das brachte leider recht wenig Erfolg (nicht mehr als 2K). Also auf Suche gegangen und festgestellt, dass die Lüfter nicht viel Luftstrom, durch den Morpheus hindurch, zu den VRM bringen konnte. Also neue Lüfter gekauft die ausreichend Druck aufbauen können. Gekauft habe ich mir die Akasa Viper. Der Luftstrom hinter dem Morpheus wurde dadurch deutlich verbessert (mit der Hand geprüft). Also Witcher 3 angeschmissen und mal eine Stunde gespielt - siehe da die VRM1 Temperatur ging nur einmal kurz über 70°C und lag den Großteil der Zeit bei ~67°C. Das sind etwa 25K Temperaturunterschied und ich bin vollauf zufrieden. 

Als nächstes habe ich mir auch schon überlegt die Backplate mit Wärmeleitpads im Bereich über dem VRM1 anzukoppeln und mit VRAM - Kühlern die Temp. abzuführen.

Achja als VRM - Kühler habe ich den Standartkühler von Powercolor gelassen. Dieser ist zwar weniger massiv als der vom Morpheus und bietet somit weniger Wärmekapazität - allerdings hat er eine bedeutend größere Fläche, an der die Temp. abgeführt werden kann. 

(Einstellungen der Karte sind 1100MHz, 1250MHz, Vcore +0, Powerlimit +50%)

Grüße


----------



## derneuemann (18. August 2015)

Das sind doch super Werte! Bei welcher Drehzahl, liefen die Akasa Lüfter, für deinen Versuch?


----------



## barmitzwa (18. August 2015)

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden. Bin dennoch neugierig was man über die Backplate bzw. eher die Rückseite des PCB noch abführen kann. 

Die Lüfter liefen unter RPMmax. also 1900 1/min. Alles andere macht auch keinen Sinn, da ich den größtmöglichen Volumenstrom durch den Kühler hindurch erzeugen wollte.Dabei sind die Vipern allerdings deutlich hörbar. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass sie ein angenehm dumpfes Geräusch haben, was spätestens mit meinem Kopfhörer nichtmehr wahrnehmbar ist. Bis 45% der Drehzahl (~800 1/min) sind sie absolut unhörbar. Abgesehen von der Optik bin ich mit den Lüftern sehr zufrieden. Was für VRM1 Temps erreicht man eigentlich so mit einer WaKü?


Gemessen wurde übrigens mit geschlossenem Gehäuse in einem Antec Three Hundred, wobei die Gehäuselüfter auf ~800 1/min liefen. DIe Umgebungstemp. des Raumes lag bei 26°C.


----------



## derneuemann (18. August 2015)

Ich hatte mit meiner Wakü auf einer 290X damals, bei 1180MHz 65°C, aber nur mit einem 360mm Radi, für CPU und GPU zusammen. Da geht weit mehr... Etwas später mit MoRa3 hatte ich nur 58°C...
Bei Lüftern die nur mit 650rpm liefen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe gerade auch mal 2 Stunden Witcher 3 gezockt @1440p . Ich muss unbedingt die WLP neu machen. Raumtemp war 25C°+ Gehäuse Luffis auf 600u/min.

hier mal Idle und max Werte


----------



## derneuemann (18. August 2015)

Gehen doch noch die Temperaturen. Wenn die Lüfter bei fast 2000rpm nicht laut werden, dann ist doch alles gut.
Meine Lüfter auf der 390 (MSI) sind auch bei 1800RPM noch leise genug, für mich. (1200MHz)
Gestern nach ein paar runden BF4 hatten die Lüfter max 1100RPM, bei max 65°C, aber auch nur 1000/1500MHz bei -56mV =1,14V


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Gehen doch noch die Temperaturen. Wenn die Lüfter bei fast 2000rpm nicht laut werden, dann ist doch alles gut.
> Meine Lüfter auf der 390 (MSI) sind auch bei 1800RPM noch leise genug, für mich. (1200MHz)
> Gestern nach ein paar runden BF4 hatten die Lüfter max 1100RPM, bei max 65°C, aber auch nur 1000/1500MHz bei -56mV =1,14V


Also die 37% sind nur leicht hörbar....also Top. 

Trotzdem ich muss Max 75 Grad GPU hinbekommen bei Max 35% Luffi ( 30% wäre noch besser) bei 1000/1300mhz.

Wie gesagt als die vaporX neu war ging sie Standard nicht über 74 Grad...


Werde unten im Gehäuse noch einen 140mm Luffi reinsetzen der dann auf die BP bläst...vielleicht hilft dies ja auch 😉


----------



## bath92 (18. August 2015)

Die WLP zu tauschen macht nach einer gewissen Zeit durchaus Sinn, da die Hersteller meist zu viel auftragen und WLP auch altert.
Bei meinem Kühlertausch (Karte 1/2 Jahr alt) war die WLP schon total verkrustet und ausgetrocknet. Denke man kann hier locker bis zu 10°C rausholen.
Und auch wenn die Temperaturen noch in Ordnung sind, ist kühler im besser weil´s dadurch auch automatisch leiser wird.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die WLP zu tauschen macht nach einer gewissen Zeit durchaus Sinn, da die Hersteller meist zu viel auftragen und WLP auch altert.
> Bei meinem Kühlertausch (Karte 1/2 Jahr alt) war die WLP schon total verkrustet und ausgetrocknet. Denke man kann hier locker bis zu 10°C rausholen.
> Und auch wenn die Temperaturen noch in Ordnung sind, ist kühler im besser weil´s dadurch auch automatisch leiser wird.



So siehts aus :o) Muss ich nächste Woche mal in Angriff nehmen. Diese Woche muss ich erst unser Büro renovieren 

hier mal eine Stunde Witcher 3 @ 1100/1400mhz

Gpu temp lag meistens um die 78 Grad und 38%.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. August 2015)

Bitte welche Auflösung... ?
Komme da in 1920 x 1200 nicht ganz auf 45 fps mit R9 290 @1100 Mhz
Müsste mal austesten!

Fixiere ich den Lüfter auf der R9 290 Sapphire New Edition komme ich auf 82 bis 84 Grad jetzt im Hochsommer
GehöuseLüfter auf 800 bis 900 U/ Min

38% ist nicht störend, sollte gleiche Lautstärke als deine Vapor X mit 38% Lüfter sein.
30% so gut wie nicht hörbar und 35% auch noch sehr leise.
Dies alles wenn das Gehäuse unterm Tisch steht, ansonsten wohl bissi schlechter dastehend die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. August 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte welche Auflösung... ?
> Komme da in 1920 x 1200 nicht ganz auf 45 fps mit R9 290 @1100 Mhz
> Müsste mal austesten!
> 
> ...




alles max @2560x1440p nur Bewegungsunschärfe und Hairworks deaktiviert. Schatten auf Hoch. Rest Max Setting.


----------



## sycron17 (19. August 2015)

Hab bei meiner bis zu 72grad 38% und bis 76 44% kaum hörbar und geht meist nur bis 72grad


----------



## Körschgen (19. August 2015)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand probiert den PCS+ Stock Kühler mit besseren Lüftern zu versehen?

2 120er müssten eigentlich gut drauf passen mit etwas Bastelaufwand.

PS: Nach 20 Min Valley Bench, 1080p Ultra, AA 4x, bekomme ich :
68 °C  - GPU
82 °C  - VRM1  <- Muss meinen VRM Kühler noch mal checken, vllt liegt er einseitig auf, aber hatte vor dem Umbau schon höhere Temperaturen auf VRM1 ggü VRM2.
69 °C  - VRM2

Das deckt sich auch ungefähr (etwa 5° mehr überall, da pendelt es sich aber ein) mit meinen Temps nach 2h GTA Online (downsampled 1440p auf max ausser MSAA aus und Gras auf sehr hoch, erweiterte Einstellungen sind gemischt , muss ich mal genau nachsehen) in 1080p bin ich fast 10° niedriger.

Bin also immer noch top zu Frieden mit dem Morpheus auf der 290 PCS+


----------



## Performer81 (19. August 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie gesagt als die vaporX neu war ging sie Standard nicht über 74 Grad...




Wenn Spiele anspruchsvoller und Treiber die Karte besser auslasten steigen eben auch die Temps.


----------



## derneuemann (20. August 2015)

So ist es, dann kommt plötzlich wieder ein Wundertreiber und die Temperaturen können steigen. Ist ja auch gut, wenn die Leistung steigt.


----------



## sycron17 (21. August 2015)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit Morpheus + vaporX
Hab nämlich da ein morpheus core der vorgesehen war für ein model das nicht draufpasste am ende
falls die gpu und spawa kühler laufen auch wenn die sapphire custom pcb ist wäre sicher ne option für später


----------



## bath92 (21. August 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung mit Morpheus + vaporX
> Hab nämlich da ein morpheus core der vorgesehen war für ein model das nicht draufpasste am ende
> falls die gpu und spawa kühler laufen auch wenn die sapphire custom pcb ist wäre sicher ne option für später



Funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## Kashura (21. August 2015)

warum hat Sapphire bloß das Design der Vapor X nicht weiterbehalten  Meine Nitro sieht so hässlich aus im Vergleich mMn  Ja eine Grafikkarte sollte in erster Linie Leistung bringen aber sie habens ja schonmal geschafft ein Schmuckstück zu erstellen warum nicht dabei bleiben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. August 2015)

Weil man es nun schlicht halten will. Evtl als Fury X, wenn AMD Partnerlösungen freigibt, kann Sapphire den Kühler optisch sowie innerlich weiter verbessern. Sozusagen zur Nitro Vapor-X mit dem Tri-X als Ergänzung im Namen - R9 Fury X Tri-X Nitro X Vapor-X weil mehr X gleich besser ist


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. August 2015)

Weiß einer ob die Kyrographics für ne r9 290 auch für die R9 390 kompatibel sind? Gibts überhaupt schon nen Kyrographic für die 300er Karten?


----------



## derneuemann (22. August 2015)

Das Problem an der Sache ist, das AMD sich hat einfallen lassen, für die 390 bräuchte man kein Referenz PCB.
Soweit ich weiß gibt es aber ein, zwei Wasserkühler für bestimmte 390 Modelle. Die Sapphire gehört glaube ich dazu...

Ansonsten bleibt noch Alphacool GPX Serie, oder Watercool  GPU-X³ Core + SW-X 60 oder 40


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. August 2015)

Oder ich schick sie bei Alphacool ein


----------



## GeritKILLER999 (22. August 2015)

Hi Leute, 
Es hat es mich schon des öfteren gestört, dass es einfach kein simples Tool für den BIOS Flash gibt,
deshalb habe ich mich vor einigenTagen daran gesetzt ein Script zu schreiben, welches genau dieses flashen vereinfachen soll - Dies will ich nun veröffentlichen 

Das Script ist Kompatibel von der HD 7000er Serie bis zur R9 300 Reihe

Ihr müsst einfach den ATIWinflash Ordner nach "C: " Kopieren und
dann das darin befindliche Script als Admin ausführen.
Dann nur noch das Modell eintragen, zum Beispiel bei einer HD 7870

"7870" schreiben und mit Enter bestätigen.

Bei einer R9 390X:

"390X" und Enter




Wenn ihr ein eigenes BIOS flashen wollt müsst ihr nur nach:

C:\ATIWinflash\.Programm Files\BIOS

und dort das jeweilige BIOS mit eurem ersetzen.

Ich hoffe es hilft euch weiter!

DOWNLOAD:
ATIWinflash


----------



## derneuemann (24. August 2015)

Wusste nicht, das das Flashen selbst ein Problem war.


----------



## drebbin (24. August 2015)

Hi ich habe mal eine Frage - ich möchte meine HD7950 nun (entgegen der eigentlichen Planung) gegen eine R9-290 tauschen.

Ich werde der R9 einen Morpheus draufschnallen und überlege nun bis zu welchem Preis da ganze sinnvoll ist.
Die R9-290 könnte ich als Referenzmodell von Gigabyte für 190€ bekommen und den Morpheus mit Luffis für 50€

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?

MfG Drbebin


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. August 2015)

Klingt gut.
Ein Morpheus ist eigentlich immer gut


----------



## drebbin (24. August 2015)

Der morpheus sowieso, mir geht es eher darum ob der Preis für ein Referenzmodell in Ordnung ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. August 2015)

Kommt auf Alter und Zustand an.
Würde da auch mal nach Spufi fragen.
Ansonsten sind 190 Euro natürlich voll in Ordnung. Um den Preis zu drücken, kann man natürlich immer gut argumentieren, die Karte sei zu heiß und laut (Referenz). Das wird der Besitzer ja auch kaum leugnen können ^^


----------



## drebbin (24. August 2015)

Die Karte soll 1 Jahr alt sein aber nach spufi hatte ich noch noch nicht gefragt. 
Am Ende freue ich mich eigentlich einfach auf was neues zum Basteln


----------



## barmitzwa (24. August 2015)

Der Preis ist wohl Mittelmaß. Bei Kleinanzeigen oder auch regulärem Ebay findet man teils schon die 290X für nur wenig oberhalb der 200er Marke.


----------



## derneuemann (25. August 2015)

Hast du dazu Links?
In letzter Zeit gingen die 290 Modelle schon für rund 220-240 über den Tisch. 290X erst bei 250 Angefangen.
Die 190 sind ein sehr guter Kurs, solange alles in Ordnung ist, mit der Karte.


----------



## Körschgen (25. August 2015)

Mit Morpheus und luffis ca 250 oder 260, dann hast du eine perfekte 290 die ein Jahr alt ist.
Passt noch!
Morpheus und 290 ist eine wirklich perfekte Kombi.


----------



## barmitzwa (25. August 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Hast du dazu Links?
> In letzter Zeit gingen die 290 Modelle schon für rund 220-240 über den Tisch. 290X erst bei 250 Angefangen.
> Die 190 sind ein sehr guter Kurs, solange alles in Ordnung ist, mit der Karte.



hast PN


----------



## drebbin (25. August 2015)

Gute Angebote müssen mir nicht vorenthalten werden


----------



## derneuemann (25. August 2015)

Es gibt gute Angebote nur sind die sehr selten. Das erwähnte Angebot, ist bereits abgelaufen.
Nicht vergessen, man muss die Karten auch bekommen können.
Nicht selten, steht bei den Kleinanzeigen, "nur an Selbstabholer".
Alles unter 220 für eine R9 290 und 250 für eine R9 290X sind gut. Meiner Meinung nach. Nicht alle wollen 3-4Monate suchen um 30 Euro zu sparen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. August 2015)

Moin zusammen,

Was für Lüfter könnte ihr eigentlich für den Morpheus empfehlen?
Ich spiele nämlich auch schon mit dem Gedanken, meinen Vapor-X Kühler zu ersetzen.
Nur müssten die Lüfter dann auch zur Optik passen, also Schwarz-Weiß


----------



## Octobit (25. August 2015)

Schwarz weiß klingt nach Eloops.


----------



## derneuemann (25. August 2015)

oder Aerocool Dead silence, oder so. Laut PCGH taugen die was.


----------



## bath92 (25. August 2015)

Wenn dir die Lautstärke wichtiger ist als die letzten paar Prozent Kühlleistung kann ich  dir nur die Silent Wings 2 120mm PWM empfehlen.
Hab die selber auf meinem Morpheus, laufen mit einem Adapter über die Lüftersteuerung der Karte und können so bequem über Afterburner gesteuert werden.
Lassen sich zwischen 500U/min (nicht hörbar) und 1600U/min (leichter Luftzug) regeln. Optik ist in Verbindung mit dem Morpheus in schwarz auch top.


----------



## drebbin (27. August 2015)

Das Re-Aktivieren kannst du heute vergessen. Das würde nur bei Karten aus den sehr frühen Fertigungen funktionieren und auch nur dort bei Karten der TUL Company - was Powercolor und VTX3D betrifft.
Ohne Risiko ist es nicht - wie bei jedem BiosFlash, soweit ich aber gelesen habe werden bei Unmöglichkeit halt lediglich keine Shader aktivert und es bleibt eigentlich alles beim alten.
Es gibt aber ein Tool was den Chip so tief auslesen das es erkennt ob bei vorhandenen - aber nicht aktiven Shadern - ein Software oder HardwareCut vorliegt. Nur bei ersterem kannst du es reaktivieren und kannst so sehen ob du es überhaupt probieren brauchst. Ich finde es gerade nicht, suche es aber und werde es hier dann Updaten.

Ob deine Graka in 4K Zufriedenheit herstellt hängt von deinen Prämissen ab wo du Reduzieren kann um ausreichend Flüssigkeit herzustellen.


----------



## bath92 (27. August 2015)

Zitat zu VSR vom Januar 2015 von PCGH, der letzte Nebensatz ist interessant.

"So schön VSR auf dem Papier ist, in der Praxis ist derzeit nur eine Radeon R9 285 in der Lage, vollumfänglich davon zu profitieren, nur sie kann UHD-Qualität auf herkömmlichen 1080p-Displays ausgeben. Dafür fehlt ihr jedoch die Rohleistung, die eine Radeon R9 290(X) bietet. AMD arbeitet laut eigener Aussage daran, VSR in Phase 2 zu bringen. Die nächsten Iterationen des Features sollen alle Radeon-R-Grafikkarten bis hinunter zur R7 260 zu VSR befähigen - bis Anfang 2015 wird es aber noch dauern, außerdem ist derzeit unklar, ob alle Karten die "2160p@1080p"-Ausbaustufe erhalten."

Quelle: AMD Catalyst Omega: Großes Treiberupdate für Radeons inklusive Downsampling [Artikel des Monats Dezember 2014]

Angekündigt war 4K VSR für die 290(X)-Karten wenn ich mich richtig erinnere eigentlich schon, ob es aber noch umgesetzt wird keine Ahnung.
Gab dazu keine Infos in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Saschi1992 (27. August 2015)

erledigt


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. August 2015)

Soweit ich weiß läuft eine 290 zusammen mit einer 390 per CF. Allerdings bist du dann auf die 4GB VRAM der 290 beschränkt - die 390 könnte ihr volles Potenzial also nicht ausreizen.


----------



## Saschi1992 (27. August 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß läuft eine 290 zusammen mit einer 390 per CF. Allerdings bist du dann auf die 4GB VRAM der 290 beschränkt - die 390 könnte ihr volles Potenzial also nicht ausreizen.


auch anders rum wahr es gedacht nur mein mainboard unterstützt nur pice express x4 lanes im crossfire betrieb ich müsste für 100 circa mir erst ein neues mainboard wieder besorgen . Meine Idee lasse ich die beiden karten auch wenn ich das passende mainboard hätte ziehen ja mal wucher saft -.-.


----------



## DARPA (28. August 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Das Re-Aktivieren kannst du heute vergessen. Das würde nur bei Karten aus den sehr frühen Fertigungen funktionieren und auch nur dort bei Karten der TUL Company - was Powercolor und VTX3D betrifft.



Bei diesen Referenz Karten war die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, ja. Aber grundsätzlich würde ich jede 290 auslesen, egal welcher Hersteller, egal ob Ref oder Custom.  Ein XT Chip kann einem auf jeder Karte begegnen. 

Wer mit der Auswertung von HawaiiInfo nicht klarkommt, kann auch CUinfo nutzen, das Tool "spricht" sogar mit einem.


----------



## bath92 (2. September 2015)

In letzter Zeit war hier im Forum öfter etwas über „ASIC-Quality“ von Grafikkarten (hauptsächlich beim Release der 980ti) zu lesen.
Hat mich bis jetzt eigentlich nicht wirklich interessiert, bis ich heute zufällig über die Auslesefunktion von GPU-Z gestolpert bin.

GPU-Z zeigt mir dabei einen Wert von 79,8% an. Mich würden jetzt weitere Werte zum Vergleich interessieren.


----------



## CSOger (2. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> GPU-Z zeigt mir dabei einen Wert von 79,8% an. Mich würden jetzt weitere Werte zum Vergleich interessieren.



Hier von meiner 290X


----------



## barmitzwa (2. September 2015)

Sagt nur leider nix über die Übertaktbarkeit einer GPU aus. Nicht mehr als ein virtueller Phallusvergleich


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2015)

Bei den GTX9** ist davon abhängig was man an Boost Takt bekommt. Deswegen ist es dort ein größeres Thema. Bei AMD wie schon von Anderen erwähnt eher nicht.


----------



## bath92 (3. September 2015)

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, da meine 290 trotz dem relativ hohen ASIC-Wert und 1,25V nicht über 1150MHz will.

Meint ihr mehr als 1,25V wäre für 24/7 noch vertretbar?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, da meine 290 trotz dem relativ hohen ASIC-Wert und 1,25V nicht über 1150MHz will.
> 
> Meint ihr mehr als 1,25V wäre für 24/7 noch vertretbar?


Liegen denn 1,25v dauernd an oder nur spitzenwert?
 Bei mir zb liegen @ Games so 1,16 bis 1,20v an....bei 1150/1500


----------



## derneuemann (3. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, da meine 290 trotz dem relativ hohen ASIC-Wert und 1,25V nicht über 1150MHz will.
> 
> Meint ihr mehr als 1,25V wäre für 24/7 noch vertretbar?



In dem Spannungsbereich, wären für mich die maximalen Wandlertemperaturen wichtiger!


----------



## tsd560ti (3. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, da meine 290 trotz dem relativ hohen ASIC-Wert und 1,25V nicht über 1150MHz will.
> 
> Meint ihr mehr als 1,25V wäre für 24/7 noch vertretbar?


Eingestellte 1,25 Volt sind für die 290 Peanuts, da kannst du locker 50-100mV höher gehen. Anliegend wäre das schon kein niederiger Wert, aber ca. das braucht meine auch für den Takt.


----------



## bath92 (3. September 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Liegen denn 1,25v dauernd an oder nur spitzenwert?
> Bei mir zb liegen @ Games so 1,16 bis 1,20v an....bei 1150/1500



1,25V ist die max. Spannung die anliegt bei +44mV im Afterburner.



derneuemann schrieb:


> In dem Spannungsbereich, wären für mich die maximalen Wandlertemperaturen wichtiger!



Temperaturen sind noch im Grünen()bereich. Karte selbst nicht wärmer als 80°C, Spannungswandler bei max. 94°C und ich hätte noch Drehzahlreserven bei den GPU-Lüftern.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Eingestellte 1,25 Volt sind für die 290 Peanuts, da kannst du locker 50-100mV höher gehen. Anliegend wäre das schon kein niedriger Wert, aber ca. das braucht meine auch für den Takt.



Die 1,25V sind natürlich nur der Peak-Wert, der Durchschnitt liegt bei ca. 1,2V. Mit "anliegend" meinst du wohl "feste Spannung"?
Also wäre ein Peak-Wert von 1,3V durchaus noch akzeptabel für 24/7 wenn die Spannungswandler nicht zu heiß werden?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> 1,25V ist die max. Spannung die anliegt bei +44mV im Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo. ..


----------



## DARPA (3. September 2015)

Anliegende Spannung meint die Spannung unter 100% Last. Weil VDroop und so. Einfach mit Afterburner checken. 
Aber die Temperaturen der Spawas find ich schon nicht mehr so geil. Hält zwar, aber grenzwertig. Also Spannung haste noch genug Luft, aber die Temps würden dich bremsen. Der Morpheus hat doch eigentlich mehr drauf. Schalt mal die Lüfter an


----------



## tsd560ti (3. September 2015)

Auf +75mV würde ich noch hochgehen, wenn du unter 85/95° bleiben kannst. Ein erhöhtes Risiko wäre mir nicht bekannt und ich betreibe meine Karte an kalten Tagen auch mit dieser Spannung. 
Nur mein 2.Netzteil hat sich dabei verabschiedet, geile Seasonic Qualität verfeinert von Antec an einem schwankendem Stromnetz vom Gewerbegebiet


----------



## bath92 (3. September 2015)

Ok, danke euch. 
Werd dann mal die Tage schaun was noch geht, evtl. klappen 1200/1500MHz dann doch noch.
Außen- und Zimmertemperatur sind ja seit ein paar Tagen auch wieder i.O. also könnten die VRM-Temperaturen durchaus noch niedriger sein also die 94°C zuletzt.



DARPA schrieb:


> Der Morpheus hat doch eigentlich mehr drauf. Schalt mal die Lüfter an



Der Morpheus hat bei mir aus silent Gründen SW2 drauf, aber etwas Spielraum hab ich noch.


----------



## CSOger (3. September 2015)

94 Grad (VRM) mit nem Morpheus ist schon viel.
Auch bei den höheren Temperaturen die wir hatten.
Was machen die SW2 gerade so an Umdrehungen?
Silent ist ja schön und gut,aber optimal sind die Teile ja nicht wirklich fürso einen Kühlkörper.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Asic

mein Geburtsjahr


----------



## derneuemann (4. September 2015)

CSOger schrieb:


> 94 Grad (VRM) mit nem Morpheus ist schon viel.
> Auch bei den höheren Temperaturen die wir hatten.
> Was machen die SW2 gerade so an Umdrehungen?
> Silent ist ja schön und gut,aber optimal sind die Teile ja nicht wirklich fürso einen Kühlkörper.



Und in welchem Spiel,
PCGH hat gerade wieder getestet, das es bei einer 290/390 doch enorme Unterschiede, je nach Spiel gibt. Da waren +/- 30% fast angesagt. Das spiegelt sich natürlich in den VRM Temperaturen auch wieder.
Ich finde so lange die VRM Temps unter 100°C bleiben, in einem richtigen Heizer Spiel (ANNo 2070 / Riesen 3), ist es noch vertretbar.
Oder man nimmt z.B. Crysis 3, das lag so ziemlich in der Mitte und stellt darauf Powertune ein. Dann ist man sicher vor ungewollt hohen Temperaturen.


----------



## CSOger (4. September 2015)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Und in welchem Spiel,
> PCGH hat gerade wieder getestet, das es bei einer 290/390 doch enorme Unterschiede, je nach Spiel gibt. Da waren +/- 30% fast angesagt. Das spiegelt sich natürlich in den VRM Temperaturen auch wieder.
> Ich finde so lange die VRM Temps unter 100°C bleiben, in einem richtigen Heizer Spiel (ANNo 2070 / Riesen 3), ist es noch vertretbar.
> Oder man nimmt z.B. Crysis 3, das lag so ziemlich in der Mitte und stellt darauf Powertune ein. Dann ist man sicher vor ungewollt hohen Temperaturen.



Das musste schon* bath92*      fragen bei welcher Anwendung/Game seine Karte mit nem Morpheus 94 Grad auf einen der VRM erreicht.
Bei ber Stunden BF4 oder 10x Heaven Benchmark komme ich mit einer 290X @1120/1400 (Morpheus) auf Temperaturen von VRM1 75 Grad und VRM2 65 Grad.
GPU Temperatur bei 62 Grad.
(Gestern getestet)
Klar ...unter 100 Grad ist ok.
Nur finde ich die Temperaturen für ein Monster wie den Morpheus halt etwas sehr hoch.


----------



## derneuemann (4. September 2015)

Hängt auch an den Lüfter, dem Gehäuse.
Bei BF4 liegen meine VRM immer unter 70°C, bei Heaven bei 75°C und das mit dem Stockkühler, bei rund 1300Rpm.  Wenn meine Gehäuselüfter mit 800Rpm laufen.
Bei 400Rpm (Gehäuselüfter) liegen die Temperaturen etwas höher, BF4 rund 75°C und Heaven 80°C.

MSI R9 390.

Bei einem anderen liegen die Temperaturen, in einem anderen Gehäuse noch deutlich höher!


----------



## bath92 (4. September 2015)

CSOger schrieb:


> 94 Grad (VRM) mit nem Morpheus ist schon viel.
> Auch bei den höheren Temperaturen die wir hatten.
> Was machen die SW2 gerade so an Umdrehungen?
> Silent ist ja schön und gut,aber optimal sind die Teile ja nicht wirklich fürso einen Kühlkörper.



Für 35°C Außen- und 26°C Zimmertemperatur find ich 94°C VRM jetzt gar nicht so hoch. Aber solche Temperaturen hat man ja nicht das ganze Jahr.
Die Lüfter laufen dabei mit ca. 1200U/min, max. sind 1650U/min möglich.
Lüfterkurve hab ich so eingestellt, dass die GPU-Temperatur nicht über 80°C steigt, und dass ist eben bei 1200U/min der Fall.



derneuemann schrieb:


> Und in welchem Spiel,
> PCGH hat gerade wieder getestet, das es bei einer 290/390 doch enorme Unterschiede, je nach Spiel gibt. Da waren +/- 30% fast angesagt. Das spiegelt sich natürlich in den VRM Temperaturen auch wieder.
> Ich finde so lange die VRM Temps unter 100°C bleiben, in einem richtigen Heizer Spiel (ANNo 2070 / Riesen 3), ist es noch vertretbar.
> Oder man nimmt z.B. Crysis 3, das lag so ziemlich in der Mitte und stellt darauf Powertune ein. Dann ist man sicher vor ungewollt hohen Temperaturen.



Die VRM der 290(X) sind auf bis zu 110°C ausgelegt.
Spiel war wenn ich mich recht erinnere Metro mit VSR auf 2560x1440, da hat die Karte schon richtig zu tun.



CSOger schrieb:


> Das musste schon* bath92*      fragen bei welcher Anwendung/Game seine Karte mit nem Morpheus 94 Grad auf einen der VRM erreicht.
> Bei ber Stunden BF4 oder 10x Heaven Benchmark komme ich mit einer 290X @1120/1400 (Morpheus) auf Temperaturen von VRM1 75 Grad und VRM2 65 Grad.
> GPU Temperatur bei 62 Grad.
> (Gestern getestet)
> ...



BF4 hab ich nicht, sonst würd ich´s mal gegen testen.
Stutzig macht mich nur, dass bei mir VRM2 immer deutlich wärmer als VRM1 wird. Sollte das eigentlich nicht genau andersrum sein?



derneuemann schrieb:


> Hängt auch an den Lüfter, dem Gehäuse.
> Bei BF4 liegen meine VRM immer unter 70°C, bei Heaven bei 75°C und das mit dem Stockkühler, bei rund 1300Rpm.  Wenn meine Gehäuselüfter mit 800Rpm laufen.
> Bei 400Rpm (Gehäuselüfter) liegen die Temperaturen etwas höher, BF4 rund 75°C und Heaven 80°C.
> 
> ...



Gehäuselüfter sind vorne zwei und hinten ein SW2 140mm, laufen in Spielen zwischen 800U/min und 1000U/min je nachdem wie heiß die CPU wird.
Airflow sollte eigentlich gut sein, hab alle Festplattenkäfige des Gehäuses entfernt.


Vermutlich kommen die etwas zu hohen VRM-Temperaturen dadurch zustande, dass ich den originalen VRM-Kühler von Sapphire beim Umbau der GPU drauf lassen musste und
ich die WLP bzw. Pads unter dem VRM-Kühlkörper nicht erneuert habe. Der beim Morpheus beiliegende passt bei der Vapor einfach nicht.
Der originale VRM-Kühlkörper (Bild) macht aber sogar einen massiveren Eindruck als der des Morpheus. 

Bevor ich für OC die Spannung noch weiter erhöhe muss ich wohl die Karte nochmal auseinander nehmen und das nachholen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (4. September 2015)

Kann mir mal jemand eine Lüfterkurve für die 290 Tri-x posten? Oder hat es schon jemand?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. September 2015)

*@bath92:*

Der Serienkühler wirkt tatsächlich relativ massiv, den würde ich eigentlich drauflassen. Das WLPad muss man normalerweise auch nicht wechseln...

Kann halt sein, dass die SW2 etwas zu schwach sind. Sonderlich viel Durchsatz haben die ja nicht, ganz zu schweigen vom Luftdruck.
Wenn du noch was rausholen möchtest, dann würde ich dir ein Paar eLoops empfehlen.

*PS:* hast du die kleinen Kühlkörper eigentlich auf alle übrigen SMDs (vor allem VRM2) geklebt?


----------



## CSOger (4. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Stutzig macht mich nur, dass bei mir VRM2 immer deutlich wärmer als VRM1 wird. Sollte das eigentlich nicht genau andersrum sein?



Ich hatte vor kurzem mal AMD zu den VRMs angeschrieben.

Antwort:
Vielen dank für ihre Anfrage


Normalerweiser befindet sich der VRM1 links

oben auf der Karte, dieses kann jedoch

unterschiedlich von Hersteller zu

Hersteller sein. Wenn Sie genauere

Informationen benötigen, setzen Sie sich

mit dem Hersteller in verbindung.   


Mit Freundlichen Grüssen,

AMD Support Team.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. September 2015)

Das kann man ganz einfach herausfinden, indem man jeweils einen Lüfter auf 12v stellt und den anderen abklemmt. Dann sollten die gemessenen Differenzen eigentlich Aufschluss geben.


----------



## bath92 (4. September 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> *@bath92:*
> 
> Der Serienkühler wirkt tatsächlich relativ massiv, den würde ich eigentlich drauflassen. Das WLPad muss man normalerweise auch nicht wechseln...
> 
> ...



Ich schau mir das ganze demnächst nochmal an. Je nachdem in welchen Zustand die WLPads sind ersetzte ich die durch Neue oder wenn möglich gleich durch normale WL-Paste.
Dass die SW2 nicht die stärksten Lüfter sind ist mir durchaus klar, war mir vor dem Kauf auch bewusst. Dafür sind sie halt sehr leise auch was Lager an geht, da bin ich sehr empfindlich.

Zu den kleinen Kühlkörpern hab ich mal ein Bild angehängt, sollte eigentlich alles passen.



CSOger schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor kurzem mal AMD zu den VRMs angeschrieben.
> 
> Antwort:
> 
> ...



Wo ist links? Kommt ja drauf an wie man die Karte betrachtet.


----------



## CSOger (4. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Wo ist links? Kommt ja drauf an wie man die Karte betrachtet.



Links oben !
So sehe ich das.


----------



## bath92 (4. September 2015)

Ok, deine Karte hat zwar ein anderes Layout aber ich hab´s mal mit meiner Karte verglichen und auch markiert (Bild 1).
Hast du auf die markierten Bauteile Kühlkörper drauf geklebt? Bei mir wollten die nicht halten...

Hab einen Test zum Morpheus gefunden wo genau auf die Bauteile auch ein Kühlkörper geklebt wurde (Bild 2).
Evtl. hab ich da was übersehen.


----------



## CSOger (4. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hast du auf die markierten Bauteile Kühlkörper drauf geklebt? Bei mir wollten die nicht halten...



Ne...wollten bei mir auch nicht halten auf dem VRM1.
Könnte da vielleicht mal mit Wärmeleitkleber rangehen.
Aber brauchts eigentlich hier nicht...wie schon gesagt,kühl genug das ganze.


----------



## Mysterion (4. September 2015)

Sieht sexy aus, wann kommt das Bild mit vollständig montiertem K-K-K-Kühler?


----------



## drebbin (4. September 2015)

Oben links, zwischen den 2 elkos und den obersten KühlKörper den linken reihen hast du noch 3 Wandler, wo 2 unten sind und der letzte oben mittig davon steht.
Müsste dort nicht auch ein KühlKörper drauf?


----------



## bath92 (4. September 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Sieht sexy aus, wann kommt das Bild mit vollständig montiertem K-K-K-Kühler?



Bilder von beiden Karten hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...aii-raijintek-morpheus-im-test-update-29.html



drebbin schrieb:


> Oben links, zwischen den 2 elkos und den obersten KühlKörper den linken reihen hast du noch 3 Wandler, wo 2 unten sind und der letzte oben mittig davon steht.
> Müsste dort nicht auch ein KühlKörper drauf?



Genau um die Wandler (VRM1) ging es ja in Beitrag #16129 bis #16131. 
Bloß wollen die normalen Klebepads die dem Morpheus beiliegen darauf nicht haften.
Hab mir überlegt man könnt die Oberfläche der Wandler "leicht" aufrauen z.B. mit Nassschleifpapier (wegen der feinen Körnung, aber natürlich ohne Wasser ) um die Haftung auf der Oberfläche der Wandler zu verbessern.
Alternativ Wärmeleitkleber bestellen: Arctic Silver Arctic Alumina Thermal Adhesive, 5g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## drebbin (4. September 2015)

Hehe der Post eben kam vom Smartphone aus, die Beiträge kenne ich also noch gar nicht, nachher mal lesen 

hau auf die Wandler selber WLP drauf und in die Mitte davon einen Tropfen Kleber oder Silikon die bis mind120Grad  haften. 
Beste Wärmeübertragung und es hält.

Ich Montiere morgen einen Morpheus auf eine R9-290 - mal sehen was ich morgen da für Erfahrungen sammel - ich schreibs hier rein wenn ich ne einfache Lösung finde


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. September 2015)

Kleber, Silikon?
Warum nicht direkt verschweißen!? 

Habt ihr die Flächen vorher auch ausreichend entfettet?
Bei meiner Asus habe ich so ziemlich alles mit den kleinen Kühlerchen verklebt, was noch frei war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden unteren (flachen) links im Bild haben noch nicht mal vollflächigen Kontakt und halten trotzdem bombenfest.

Bevor ich da mit Schmirgelpapier oder permanentem Kleber drangehe, würde ich mir lieber ein paar ordentlich klebende Pads besorgen:
Wärmeleitpad | Wärmeleitmittel | Luftkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## CSOger (5. September 2015)

Ja...habe ihn auf der Kiste.
Läuft hier ohne Probleme.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte fragen ob ihr irgendwas im Treiber um- bzw. einstellt?

oder macht ihr das alles im game selbst?

zB. AA usw.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte fragen ob ihr irgendwas im Treiber um- bzw. einstellt?
> 
> ...


Nur @Game


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. September 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nur @Game



im Treiber alles auf Standard?


----------



## Octobit (5. September 2015)

Ich hab auch den 15.8 drauf, läuft ohne Probleme bisher.
Hab für einen Konsolenport jetzt AA usw. erzwungen, weil ich ingame keine Einstellungen habe.


----------



## DARPA (5. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte fragen ob ihr irgendwas im Treiber um- bzw. einstellt?
> 
> ...



Ich hab global AF auf Hohe Qualität und Oberflächenformatoptimierung deaktiviert.
AA Modi halt nur, wenn das Game nix ordentliches anbietet (also meist bei altem Stuff). Wobe ich da oft RadeonPro nehme, obwohl es mit CCC inzwischen auch gut funktioniert.


----------



## bath92 (5. September 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Kleber, Silikon?
> Warum nicht direkt verschweißen!?
> 
> Habt ihr die Flächen vorher auch ausreichend entfettet?
> ...



Schweißen, beste Wärmeübertragung. 
Der Wandler ist dann aber auch Geschichte. 

Hab alles mit Isopropanol gereinigt, auf den drei freien Wandlern wollte trotzdem nichts halten.
Bei deiner Karte ist ja wirklich alles mit Kühlkörpern zugepflastert. 



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte fragen ob ihr irgendwas im Treiber um- bzw. einstellt?
> 
> ...



Bei älteren Spielen und wenn ingame die Grafikeinstellungen nicht ausreichen erstell ich für das Spiel im CCC ein eigens Profil und stelle auf "Anwendungseinstellungen überschreiben".


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> im Treiber alles auf Standard?


Jo nur DS aktiviert


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. September 2015)

DS?

Geht nicht auf meinem Monitor


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> DS?
> 
> Geht nicht auf meinem Monitor



Was hat Downsampling mit dem Monitor zu tun ???
Das macht der Treiber ... nicht der Monitor ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nativ könnte es an den einzustellenden Auflösungen liegen, dass es im Treiber nicht geht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau nochmal bitte nach ... Mit deiner R9 290 Vapor iss das möglich ... Nutze ich doch selber und ich habe auch ne 290 Vapor


----------



## -Xe0n- (5. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Was hat Downsampling mit dem Monitor zu tun ???
> Das macht der Treiber ... nicht der Monitor ...
> 
> 
> ...



Er hat einen 21:9 Monitor... VSR geht bei dem Verhältnis nicht , weil es AMD scheiß egal ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. September 2015)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Er hat einen 21:9 Monitor... VSR geht bei dem Verhältnis nicht , weil es AMD scheiß egal ist.



Bei den Auflösungen von 21:9 wird es sicherlich ein wenig schwieriger sein Down zu samplen und da VSR noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt, wird AMD sicherlich noch eine weile für brauchen. Das es ihnen egal ist, würde ich jetzt nicht einfach so behaupten. Es ist nebenbei noch in der Entwicklung und so richtig Final wird es auch noch nicht sein ...

Kommt sicherlich noch 

EDIT:

Aber mal was anderes ... Wie habt ihr eigentlich bei der R9 290 Vapor-X die Backplade fest gemacht, wenn ihr den Morpheus drausgesteckt habt ...
Könnte das evtl mal jemand fotografieren ...


----------



## drebbin (5. September 2015)

Also ich habe eben einen Morpheus auf eine 290 geschnallt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 6te Bild, den Morpheus in der Seitenansicht macht mich etwas stutzig  durch die Abneigung des hinteren Teils der Lamellen...

Bei mir haben beim Zusammenbau alle Kühler gehalten, vorher hatte ich auch mit einem Propanoltuch alles entfettet.
Kryonaut habe ich auf der GPU und für die VRMs benutzt. Für einen erhöhten Anpressdruck habe ich auf der Rückseite noch einige Unterlegscheiben aus Gummi unter die Spreizarme der Push-Pins geschoben.

Bei einem ersten Vorher-Nachhertest mit Anno 1404 in 1440p mit 8*AA im Vergleich zum Referenzkühler hat sich folgendes Ergeben:
Referenz: 
GPU: 91°C
VRM1: 66°C
VRM2: 80°C
Systemverbrauch max: 315W

Morpheus:
GPU: 74°C
VRM1: 93°C
VRM2: 68°C
Systemverbruach max: 303W

Bei einer Übertaktung von originalen 947MHz auf 1000MHz Chiptakt hat sich an den Temperaturen absolut nicht geändert, lediglich der Verbrauch steigt um 8W auf 311W an.

MFG Drebbin


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. September 2015)

@drebbin:

warum hast du Kühler auf die Elkos geklebt? o.O

Die Schräglage sieht auch etwas ungesund aus. Vielleicht den Kühler noch mal demontieren und den hinteren Teil vorsichtig und bedächtig auf bspw. ein Stoffmauspad schlagen, bis wieder alles gerade ist. Musste bei mir auch einiges korrigieren. Man sollte nur aufpassen, dass man die Heatpipes nicht beschädigt.


----------



## bath92 (5. September 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> @drebbin:
> 
> warum hast du Kühler auf die Elkos geklebt? o.O
> 
> Die Schräglage sieht auch etwas ungesund aus. Vielleicht den Kühler noch mal demontieren und den hinteren Teil vorsichtig und bedächtig auf bspw. ein Stoffmauspad schlagen, bis wieder alles gerade ist. Musste bei mir auch einiges korrigieren. Man sollte nur aufpassen, dass man die Heatpipes nicht beschädigt.



Kannst auch was zwischen klemmen z.B. wie ich`s auf dem Bild gemacht hab, dadurch stützen Karte und Kühler gegenseitig. (:


----------



## -Xe0n- (5. September 2015)

Hast du den geknickt? Eigentlich ist der gerade


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. September 2015)

Also meiner war ab Werk schon etwas krumm und nach oben verborgen. Da halfen nur ein paar sanfte Schläge auf die Hinterseite ^^


----------



## barmitzwa (5. September 2015)

Drebbin, da ist aber vom Airflow her noch einiges rauszuholen. 
Wenn ich mir dein letztes Bild anschaue fällt mir folgendes auf:

- unter der Grafikkarte kommt kaum Luft an. Der Festplattenkäfig schirmt dort sehr "effektiv" ab. Evtl. kannst du die Platte und die SSD in den freien 5,25" Schacht packen und den ganzen Käfig gleich rausschmeißen. Alternativ könntest du noch den Lüfterslot im Boden bestücken.

- dazu duellieren sich der (auf dem Bild) linksseitige GraKa-Lüfter und das Netzteil um Frischluft. Ich kenne jetzt Dein Case nicht im Detaill aber ich habe das Netzteil mit der Ansaugöffnung nach unten gedreht. 

- Die VRM1 Temp. hat sich wahrscheinlich deswegen verschlechtert weil durch die Krümmung des Morpheus zwischen VRM - Kühlkörper und Morpheus kaum noch Luft zirkulieren kann. 

Evtl. bringen Dir diese Hinweise ja etwas


----------



## Octobit (5. September 2015)

barmitzwa  schrieb:


> Drebbin, da ist aber vom Airflow her noch einiges rauszuholen.
> Wenn ich mir dein letztes Bild anschaue fällt mir folgendes auf:
> 
> - unter der Grafikkarte kommt kaum Luft an. Der Festplattenkäfig schirmt dort sehr "effektiv" ab. Evtl. kannst du die Platte und die SSD in den freien 5,25" Schacht packen und den ganzen Käfig gleich rausschmeißen. Alternativ könntest du noch den Lüfterslot im Boden bestücken.
> ...



Das Gehäuse ist ziemlich sicher ein R4, da kann das Netzteil auch von unten saugen. Aber vielleicht steht es ja auf Teppich. 
Ich hab bei meinem auch den unteren HDD Käfig rausgenommen und die SSDs hinter den Mainboardtray verfrachtet und die HDD in einen 5,25" Schacht.
Sieht sehr ordentlich aus [emoji106]


----------



## drebbin (5. September 2015)

Hi, also erstmal danke für die vielen Anregungen.

VRM1 ist die Wandlerreihe und VRM2 sind die 3 einzelnen im vorderen Bereich des PCBs, richtig?

Ja, das Gehäuse ist ein R4.

Die Krümmung des Morpheus kam nicht von mir, sondern direkt so aus der Verpackung, mal schauen wie ich das noch korrigieren könnte. 
Aber ist das wirklich nötig? Durch die Krümmung liegt doch der Lüfter minimal aber trotzdem etwas näher am VRM Kühlkörper...


----------



## Octobit (5. September 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Hi, also erstmal danke für die vielen Anregungen.
> 
> VRM1 ist die Wandlerreihe und VRM2 sind die 3 einzelnen im vorderen Bereich des PCBs, richtig?
> 
> ...


Hmm, ich weiß nicht wie stark die Krümmung real ist, aber auf dem Bild sieht die schon ziemlich heftig aus. Ich hätte den zurückgehen lassen. Aber das funktioniert nach Montage wohl nicht mehr.
Wenn du so keine Probleme hast würde ich das glaube ich so lassen, bevor noch was kaputt geht.


----------



## barmitzwa (5. September 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Hi, also erstmal danke für die vielen Anregungen.
> 
> VRM1 ist die Wandlerreihe und VRM2 sind die 3 einzelnen im vorderen Bereich des PCBs, richtig?
> 
> ...



Wo VRM1 & 2 sitzen scheint von Hersteller zu Hersteller zu variieren. IdR ist die Wandlerreihe die heißere der beiden VRM. 

Solang ich keine Abstürze und nicht alle anderen Optionen ausgereizt hätte, würde ich an dem Kühler nicht rumbiegen. Vorher würde ich auf jeden Fall zuvor angesprochene Airflowoptimierungen in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## drebbin (5. September 2015)

Die Temperaturen der GPU sind selbst bei 1050MHz unter Volllast nicht über 80°C und das ist okay.
Schließlich habe ich auch nicht den besten Chip erwischt. Ab unter 1,13V laufen selbst die 947 MHz nicht....
Glaube eher ich muss den VRM Kühler normal überprüfen.
Den unteren Frontlüfter kann ich aber wirklich noch in den Boden einbauen


----------



## barmitzwa (5. September 2015)

Als ich den VRM Kühler vom Morpheus das erste mal verbaut hatte, habe ich eine Schutzfolie auf diesem Wärmeleitpad vergessen. Du könntest den VRM Kühler aber auch wie ich direkt mit Wärmeleitpaste betreiben. Das und der Lüfter wären meine ersten Maßnahmen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Also ich habe eben einen Morpheus auf eine 290 geschnallt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel zu warm vor allem die spawas...und das bei ref Takt....haste schon uv betrieben?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. September 2015)

WLP ist eigentlich nicht fest genug und droht langfristig zu verlaufen, erst recht bei solch einer starken Erhitzung!

Ein Pad und dazu ein gleichmäßiger, konstanter Anpressdruck wäre auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.

Die 80°C kommen mir auch noch etwas hoch vor, selbst für einen womoglich "schlechten" Chip.

Wie sehen die Werte eigentlich mit offenem Panel aus? Dann kann man vllt. eine unzureichenden Be- bzw. Entlüftung ausschließen.


----------



## drebbin (5. September 2015)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal mit Crysis 3 einen modernen Titel probiert und dort komme ich auf Temps von
GPU 71Grad
VRM1 90Grad
VRM2 71Grad

Ich werde ihn dann mal neu montieren, die WLP der Wandlerreihe durch ein Pad tauschen und den Frontlüfter in den Boden setzen - danach melde ich mich wieder 
Danke hier nochmal natürlich für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Octobit (5. September 2015)

Dreh das Netzteil gleich mit um 
Von den Temperaturen unter last kann ich mit meinem Peter eigentlich nur träumen...


----------



## barmitzwa (5. September 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> WLP ist eigentlich nicht fest genug und droht langfristig zu verlaufen, erst recht bei solch einer starken Erhitzung!
> 
> Ein Pad und dazu ein gleichmäßiger, konstanter Anpressdruck wäre auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.
> 
> ...



Ein Pad hat einen viel schlechteren Wärmeleitkoeffizenten was in Synergie mit der erheblich dickeren Schicht, einen schlechteren Wärmetransport ermöglicht. 
Verstehe nicht warum eine WLP "fest genug" sein muss, wenn der Anpressdruck durch die Pushpins kommt. Könntest Du das erklären?

Worauf beziehst Du dich, dass die Wärmeleitpaste verlaufen könnte? Bei mir ist jedenfalls noch nie WLP durch temperaturbedingte Erhöhung der Viskosität zwischen Hitzequelle und Kühler weg geflossen.


----------



## drebbin (5. September 2015)

Update




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe umgebaut: 
unteren Frontlüfter in den Boden Richtung GPU blasend
Netzteil gedreht
Wlp an den VRMs gegen Wärmeleitpad getauscht

Temperatur unter Crysis 3 Volllast:
GPU: 69Grad
VRM1: 98Grad
VRM2: 71Grad

Also die GPU gewinnt durch den zugewinn an Frischluft und die Wandlerreihe verliert trotz besserer Lage zur neuen Frischluftzufuhr, weil das Pad im Vergleich zur Kryonaut wesentlich schlechter leitet.
Was noch nennenswert ist, die ganze Zeit sind beide Lüfter lediglich über die Molexstecker versorgt, was also 5V bedeuten würde (42%rpm),
Ich habe jetzt mal den hinteren Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung vom R4 angebunden und nur diesen auf 12V geschalten, man hört den Unterschied beim umschalten aber selbst durch relativ leise Hintergrundgeräusche höre ich keinen relevanten Unterschied - Ergebnis:
GPU: 65Grad
VRM1: 84Grad
VRM2: 71Grad

Fazit: Nochmal abbauen, das VRM-Pad zurück gegen Paste tauschen und den hinteren Luffi einfach höher drehen lassen


----------



## barmitzwa (5. September 2015)

sieht schon besser aus  Hast du wieder mit Crysis getestet?

Berichte dann mal noch bitte was die Kryonaut anstelle der Pads für eine Differenz ergibt.


----------



## drebbin (5. September 2015)

Ja ich habe mit C3 getestet. Am Anfang hatte ich Anno nur genommen weil ich erstmal C3 wieder installieren musste^^
C3 belastet gleichzeitig die CPU mehr was von der Gesamtabwärme im Gehäuse dann ein alltagstauglicheres Vergleichsbild liefert, abgesehen davon das es die GPU sowieso besser belastet.
Allerdings sind die genannten Werte bereits mit -10mV Undervolting. Bei -20mV kommen schon Bildfehler Glaube ni das sich für diesen "Gewinn" dann ein Biosflash lohnt


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. September 2015)

*@ barmitzwa:*

Ich meine ja auch nicht, dass sie einem gleich die Karte runterläuft.
Einige Pasten werden bei Erwärmung dennoch etwas flüssiger. Selbst meine extrem zähe D9000 wird bei mäßiger Wärme schon um einiges geschmeidiger.
Wenn man die Karte dann noch oft ausbaut und Druck zwischen Kühler und PCB/Backplate aufbaut, verdrängt man halt immer etwas Paste, während ein Pad ganz einfach an Ort und Stelle bleibt, keine Lücken freigibt und die fläche gleichmäßig abschließt. Auf die Dauer wäre mir einfache Paste zu heikel, zumal ich mir auch nicht so eine "Sauerei" auf dem PCB antun möchte.

Soweit zumindest die Theorie.
Kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wie er da vorgeht.
Gibt ja auch so einige Pads mit etwas besserer Wärmeleitfähigkeit, von daher sehe ich eigentlich keinen Bedarf, normale WLP anzuwenden.
Die Beschaffenheit des Kühlkörpers ist imho auch wesentlich wichtiger als das Wärmeleitmittel, sofern man jetzt nicht das billigste von billigsten nimmt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. September 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich so dazwischen funke.
> 
> Ist das eigentlich noch so wie früher, dass wenn man AMD High Defintion Audio Device abschaltet, dass die Grafikkarte dann mehr Leistung hat?
> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man dadurch bis zu 5% mehr an Leistung herauskitzelt. Oder ist das ein Relikt vergangener Tage? ^^



Das höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2015)

Ich kann mir keine technische Erklärung dafür vorstellen und habe auch noch nie einen entsprechenden Test gesehen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. September 2015)

Ist euch mal aufgefallen das sobald AMD nen Fehler im Treiber hat, jeder gegen AMD hämmert ? Wenn das NVidia passiert kommt nur: Hmm, ja passiert mal


----------



## CSOger (6. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal



Vor langer Zeit gabs mal was dazu.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/70151-mehr-leistung-ohne-ati-hd-audio.html


----------



## derneuemann (6. September 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ist euch mal aufgefallen das sobald AMD nen Fehler im Treiber hat, jeder gegen AMD hämmert ? Wenn das NVidia passiert kommt nur: Hmm, ja passiert mal



Finde ich nicht. Ich finde viel mehr das immer nur die ganzen Idioten, auf sowas anspringen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (6. September 2015)

Die Grünen haben halt deutlich mehr "Fans". Sind meist die Leute die nur über Halbwissen verfügen.


----------



## Gohrbi (6. September 2015)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben halt deutlich mehr "Fans". Sind meist die Leute die nur über Halbwissen verfügen.



 .... und aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, bei rot UND grün gibt es welche. Habe bei beiden Fraktionen das Thema Treiberprobleme durch.
Oft, nicht immer,  saß das Problem 60cm vorm Bildschirm.


----------



## derneuemann (7. September 2015)

Sehe ich genau so, finde absolut nicht, das sich die beiden Fraktionen etwas nehmen und das mit den Treiberproblemen, man man man...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. September 2015)

Mir wollte mal eine weißmachen ne GTX960 wäre stärker als eine GTX980 da sie erst dieses Jahr erschienen ist


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. September 2015)

Fast genau so gut wie die Leute, die sich für 2000€ einen Gaming Laptop kaufen und behaupten ihre 980M ist genau so schnell wie eine 980


----------



## Kashura (7. September 2015)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Fast genau so gut wie die Leute, die sich für 2000€ einen Gaming Laptop kaufen und behaupten ihre 980M ist genau so schnell wie eine 980



Gaming und Laptop passen so gut zusammen wie Panzer und Frieden


----------



## derneuemann (7. September 2015)

Na so groß ist der Unterschied jetzt bei der GTX980m und 980 aber auch nicht. 
Ich hätte auch gern einen Laptop zum Gaming, aber die Preise liegen dann mal bei gleicher Leistung um über 100% höher und die GTX970/980m können auch nur Vollgas am Stromnetz, sobald die Netzleistung abgezogen wird, geht der Boost in  den Keller.


----------



## drebbin (7. September 2015)

Wenn du den Plan des neuen Monitors bereits zum Kauf der 290 hattest kann es ein Fehler gewesen sein, wenn nicht dann wars keiner.


----------



## barmitzwa (7. September 2015)

drebbin gibt es noch etwas neues an der VRM - Front? 
Würde mich sehr interessieren wieviel die Temps von der Kryonaut profitieren.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. September 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Thermisch gesehen haste mit nem Laptop aber immer Nachteile.
> 
> Sagt mal meint ihr ich hab mit meiner R9 290 einen Fehler gemacht?
> Hatte mich für 290 entschieden, weil sie zur Veröffentlichung der 390 um ca. 50-60 € günstiger war. Jetzt mache ich mir Sorgen das die 4 GB schon bald nicht mehr reichen werden... z.B. wegen 2160p Downsampling.
> Bald soll auch ein neuer nativer 1440p Bildschirm dazu.



Also ich Sample nur von 1440p runter und hatte noch nie das Problem das die 4 GB auch nur annähernd voll wurden. Ich denke die 4 GB werden noch ne Weile ausreichend sein. Mach dich erstmal nicht verrückt. 
Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass Spiele auch sehr verschwenderisch mit VRAM umgehen und bei Windows 10 soll das ja auch völlig anders gehandhabt werden. 
Mit deinem Gedanken habe ich mich auch oft rumgequählt


----------



## drebbin (7. September 2015)

Hi,
Also das Nutzen der Wlp anstatt Wärmeleitpad hat nun folgende Ergebnisse unter Crysis 3 Dauerlast im GPU-Limit:
GPU:69 - VRM1:94 - VRM2:69 (°C)
Wenn ich den hinteren Lüfter auf 12V schalte erhalte ich in derselben Last folgende Ergebnisse:
GPU:64 - VRM1:81 - VRM2:69 (°C)


Fazit: DerWechsel von WLPad zu WLPaste hat im Extremfall 4K gebracht, allerdings ist überdeutlich das ein höherer Luftdruck bzw eine höhere rpm da Temperaturpolster noch brachial hochschrauben kann.
Ich bin noch am überlegen wie ich das ganz angehe. Die Karte kommt nächste Woche in den PC von nem Kumpel und da muss ich erstmal schauen was ich dort an Platz habe. Er zockt nur mit KoHö von daher wären 12V unter Last völlig egal und ich empfinde sie nichtmal als laut sondern nur als wahrnehmbar.


----------



## derneuemann (8. September 2015)

Die 4GB der 290 werden ganz klar reichen, noch eine ganze Zeit, da es ja auch immer noch, in Spielemenüs Regler gibt . Dennoch denke ich das die Möglichkeit nicht all zu klein ist, das man hier und da, von mehr als 4 GB profitiert. Wenn durch DX12 Platz im Speicher frei wird, so wird dieser auch wieder anders genutzt, also noch  mehr Daten für eine hübschere Grafik! 
Genau wie mit dem reduzieren des Treiberoverhead unter DX12, auch da wird die gewonnene Zeit für mehr Details genutzt werden, bzw. andere Berechnungen, wie Physik zum Beispiel.

Bei deinen Temperaturen bedenke, das Crysis 3 nur mittlere Last auf der GPU erzeugt.  Es gibt Spiele die über 10% mehr Last erzeugen. Dann werden deine Wandler schon etwas extrem heiß, solange du nicht die Lüfter schnell drehen lässt.
Ansonsten sind die Temperaturen doch gut.

Ich wünschte Thermalright würde noch die Wandlerkühler bauen, wie früher zu Fermi Zeiten und noch früher.


----------



## Frontline25 (8. September 2015)

Bekam gerade meine vierte 390 (alle 3 davor hatten fehler...) 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...defekt-lueftersteuerung-spielt-verrueckt.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/404987-r9-390-nitro-abschaltung-nach-knopfdruck.html
Nun teste ich sie gerade mit Furmark. 
1. bemerkung, Zero Fan scheint nicht einzusetzen. DIe lüfter bleiben bei 30 grad bei 20%
2 Bemerkung. Stock erreicht die Nitro nicht ihre 1010 Mhz sondern nur 960mhz, ich muss erst die Leistungsgrenze auf 15% setzen ... (aufnahme von 260 auf 310 watt laut GPU-Z) 

Ist die Karte so in ordnung / Ist es Normal oder sollte ich vorsichtig werden? 
nach ca 5-8 min  Furmark
gpu temp = 72 °
VRM temp 1 = 102 C°
Vrm temp 2 = 72 C°


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. September 2015)

Ich fühl echt mit dir wenn jetzt sogar die 4. Karte defekt ist:/ 
Mein VRAM 1 wird 84°C heiß und der andere 73°C. 102°C ist halt schon bisschen viel. Air Flow hast genug?
Darf man fragen in welchen Shop du die kauft?^^


----------



## Frontline25 (8. September 2015)

Es war Mindfactory .. Und nein die Vierte karte Läuft ja gerade 
Ich habe gerade Vally am laufen und habe das phänomän das die Karte 100 watt weniger als im Furmark berbraucht und die VRM 1 genauso warm wird wie VRM 2 
66 C° 

Was Lastet Furmark denn anders aus das die Karte bei 100% auslastung so unterschiedliche temperaturen bekommen kann


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. September 2015)

Keine Ahnung, aber hier im Forum wird ja auch stark von Furmark abgeraten. Hab hier schon gelesen das zumindest der Nvidea Treiber Furmark als Schädling betrachtet und die Karte zurückhält.


----------



## criss vaughn (8. September 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber hier im Forum wird ja auch stark von Furmark abgeraten. Hab hier schon gelesen das zumindest der Nvidea Treiber Furmark als Schädling betrachtet und die Karte zurückhält.



Furmark ist auch absolut realitätsfremd  Habe die 290 mit Heaven und Valley mal kurz gestresst, aber selbst diese sind nicht immer verlässlich, da ein Witcher 3 bspw. instabil wird, wo Valley und Heaven stabil bleiben. Zur Temp-Ausloting sind diese ok, Furmark ist aber nur eine Qual, mehr nicht - und auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. September 2015)

Benchstabil und Spielestabil ist ja auch ein Unterschied . Aber die Frage war ja was Furmark den nun genau anderst macht, das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich mein 100% Auslastung sind 100%


----------



## S754 (8. September 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Ich mein 100% Auslastung sind 100%


Nein eben nicht. Genau wie bei der CPU. 100% Spieleauslastung sind nicht gleich wie 100% Prime95 Auslastung.


----------



## derneuemann (8. September 2015)

Wenn selbst Spiele auf fast 100W schwanken, auf einer R9 390! Dann sind 100% nicht gleich 100%.


----------



## Frontline25 (8. September 2015)

So nun hab ich auch vergleichswerte mit meiner alten 560 ti und der neuen r9 390 
Gtx 560 ti 2gb Gainward = NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1231 v3,MSI Z97 GAMING 7 (MS-7916) 3.402 Punkte @ 900Mhz
R9 390 Nitro  = AMD Radeon R9 390 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1231 v3,MSI Z97 GAMING 7 (MS-7916)                      10.107 Punkte @ stock 1010Mhz
Mehr als das Doppelte an Leistung


----------



## Kashura (8. September 2015)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> So nun hab ich auch vergleichswerte mit meiner alten 560 ti und der neuen r9 390
> Gtx 560 ti 2gb Gainward = NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1231 v3,MSI Z97 GAMING 7 (MS-7916) 3.402 Punkte @ 900Mhz
> R9 390 Nitro  = AMD Radeon R9 390 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1231 v3,MSI Z97 GAMING 7 (MS-7916)                      10.107 Punkte @ stock 1010Mhz
> Mehr als das Doppelte an Leistung



bezüglich des Zero Fan Modus: Meine Nitro steht laut Programmen (MSI /GPU-Z) auch auf 20% aber hab den PC aufgemacht und alle Lüfter sind aus. Ich glaub das wird nicht richtig ausgelesen. Guck mal rein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. September 2015)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Bekam gerade meine vierte 390 (alle 3 davor hatten fehler...)
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...defekt-lueftersteuerung-spielt-verrueckt.html
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/404987-r9-390-nitro-abschaltung-nach-knopfdruck.html
> Nun teste ich sie gerade mit Furmark.
> ...


Schmeisse Furmark vom Rechner....nur Müll das Programm. Es taktet auch die graka runter. Schutzschaltung. 
Nimm heaven oder den valley bench


----------



## criss vaughn (8. September 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Benchstabil und Spielestabil ist ja auch ein Unterschied . Aber die Frage war ja was Furmark den nun genau anderst macht, das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich mein 100% Auslastung sind 100%



Furmark berechnet auf OpenCL2.0-Basis Furs (Fälle). Diese sind besonders rechenintensiv. Furmark belastet die GPU mit entsprechenden Algorithmen zur Fellberechnung - fernab von Gut und Böse


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. September 2015)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> 1. bemerkung, Zero Fan scheint nicht einzusetzen. DIe lüfter bleiben bei 30 grad bei 20%



Schau dir die Lüfter im IDLE an.. ich wette mit dir die drehen sich nicht


----------



## Frontline25 (8. September 2015)

Nachdem ich wieder zuhause bin und alles überprüfen konnte, ja ein auslesefehler, sie laufen doch nicht  

10 euro für ein Hdmi zu Dvi adapter ....


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. September 2015)

Bei mir ließt es die Temps immer falsch. 452 grad kommt mir dann doch sehr viel vor. In Heaven sogar 16 000.


----------



## Octobit (8. September 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Bei mir ließt es die Temps immer falsch. 452 grad kommt mir dann doch sehr viel vor. In Heaven sogar 16 000.


Heaven zeigt bei mir auch irgendwas über 100000 °C. Ansonsten stimmen GPU-Z, Afterburner und Speedfan aber überein.


----------



## pupsi11 (9. September 2015)

seit ich win10 drauf hab und es vor paar wochen ein update gab kann ich einge games nicht mehr zocken . bei denen wo ich es hinbekommen  habe funktioniert VSR nicht mehr. nur in den neueren geht es.


stell ich auf 3xxx x 1xxx dann skaliert das bild nicht mehr auf monitor größe. (crysis 3 z.b.) in 1080p it alles ok 

h ab schon den 15.7.1 probiert und den beta 15.8. 

tritt das bei noch jemanden auf?


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie findet ihr die Fury?
Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X, 4GB HBM, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, full retail (11247-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Hat sie die Leistung einer 980 bzw. 980 Ti ?

Wie viel mehr Leistung in % hat sie zu meiner aktuellen R9 290 ?


----------



## Chinaquads (9. September 2015)

Die 980 hat 30 % mehr Leistung ( kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen )


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. September 2015)

Moin zusammen 

ich habe heute mal ca 5 Stunden mit The Witcher 3 @ WQHD einige Lüftungssetups getestet.
Raumtemp 25Grad und der CPU Kühler war im @ Default also ca 550 u/min.

Ich habe 5 X 140mm Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PK2 installiert. Die zwei obigen NB sind an der Luffisteuerung des Fractal GH angeschlossen( 5/7/12v regelbar)
und die zwei vorderen und der hinten sitzenden NB sind an meiner Zalman Luffisteuerung angeschlossen (frei regelbare Umdrehungen)

Jedes Setting habe ich min eine halbe Stunde laufen lassen und the W3 nie beendet.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

980/1250mhz @ 600 u/min und 5v  (24/7) Gehäuse geschlossen & Graka Luffi auf Auto ( Eigene Kurve) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

980/1250mhz @ 840 u/min und 7v  Gehäuse geschlossen & Graka Luffi auf Auto ( Eigene Kurve)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

980/1250mhz @ 1100 u/min und 12v  Gehäuse geschlossen & Graka Luffi auf Auto ( Eigene Kurve)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

980/1250mhz @ 600 u/min und 5v  Gehäuse offen & Graka Luffi auf Auto ( Eigene Kurve)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

980/1250mhz @ 600 u/min und 5v  Gehäuse offen & Graka Luffi gefixt auf 40%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

980/1250mhz @ 600 u/min und 5v  Gehäuse offen & Graka Luffi gefixt auf 50%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

980/1250mhz @ 600 u/min und 5v  Gehäuse offen & Graka Luffi gefixt auf 75%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

980/1250mhz @ 600 u/min und 5v  Gehäuse offen & Graka Luffi gefixt auf 100%



PS. In den nächsten Paar Wochen werde ich mal die WLP erneuern ....und Gegentesten


----------



## tsd560ti (9. September 2015)

Du meinst doch die 980Ti, oder? 

Eine 980 ist ja gerade 15% über der 390 und somit sollte sie maximal die Fury erreichen.


----------



## derneuemann (10. September 2015)

Von einer 290 ( vielleicht mit OC) lohnt sich eigentlich kein Weschsel aktuell. Auch wenn eine R9 290 vs GTX980 schon bei 30% liegen kann. 
Von der Leistung her kann sich zwar eine GTX980TI lohnen, aber die sind absurd teuer! Das man die Differenz meiner Meinung nach besser spenden könnte.


----------



## Octobit (10. September 2015)

Kann mir mal wer verraten, was auf miener Club3D diese lustigen Platten auf den VRAMs sollen? Die Kühlleistung wird dadurch ja wohl kaum erhöht. Ich bezweifel aber auch, dass die als Schutz für Nachrüstkühler vorgesehen sind. Vor allem ist das einfach nur ein zusätzlicher Übergang, wo die Wärme tendenziell nicht gut abgeleitet wird. Leider sind die aber auch verklebt mit Wärmeleitkleber.
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob es sich lohnt die zu entfernen und die Kühlerchen vom Peter draufzuklatschen. Vor allem hab ich etwas Angst, einen RAM-Baustein abzureißen und die Karte ins Jenseits zu befördern.

Was meint ihr dazu? Einfach "nackt" lassen, Kühler drüber basteln wenn es von der Höhe passt oder die Dinger abreißen?


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. September 2015)

Würde sie drauf lassen... werden vermutlich als zwischenstück für dem Stock Kühler benötigt... würde die Ramsteine nicht extra kühlen. die Lüfter blasen ja dann so noch drauf.Alternativ kansnt die Kühlkörper auch einfach oben drauf kleben.

Bezweifel das es viel bringen würde, wenn man die zwischenstücke abnehmen würde


----------



## derneuemann (10. September 2015)

Sehe ich genauso! Aber sieht schon lustig aus...


----------



## pupsi11 (10. September 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...9-290-290x-laber-thread-1621.html#post7688551


----------



## Gohrbi (10. September 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer verraten, was auf miener Club3D diese lustigen Platten auf den VRAMs sollen? Die Kühlleistung wird dadurch ja wohl kaum erhöht. Ich bezweifel aber auch, dass die als Schutz für Nachrüstkühler vorgesehen sind. Vor allem ist das einfach nur ein zusätzlicher Übergang, wo die Wärme tendenziell nicht gut abgeleitet wird. Leider sind die aber auch verklebt mit Wärmeleitkleber.
> Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob es sich lohnt die zu entfernen und die Kühlerchen vom Peter draufzuklatschen. Vor allem hab ich etwas Angst, einen RAM-Baustein abzureißen und die Karte ins Jenseits zu befördern.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu? Einfach "nackt" lassen, Kühler drüber basteln wenn es von der Höhe passt oder die Dinger abreißen?



sah bei mir damals auch so aus. Hatte damals alles so gelassen un d den Morpheus drauf gesetzt und schöne kühle Werte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. September 2015)

Moin Mädels😁

Kurze Frage 

Wie kann es sein das wenn ich bei Dayz ausser halb von Städten oder Dörfern 60+ fps habe und meine 290 schön seinen Takt hält mit guter GPU Auslastung von 98-100%. Und wenn ich in einer Stadt komme dann gehen die fps im Keller und die Karte taktet zwischen 600 und 900mhz hin und her bei nur 40-70 GPU Auslastung und 25-45fps.... 
Mein Kollege hat eine 290 pcs+ und das selbe Problem. Mein anderer Kollege hat eine Gigabyte 290 Windforce und bei dem bleibt der Takt und die GPU Auslastung immer auf Vollgas. Wie kann das sein?

In unseren ganzen anderen Games halten unsere 290 er den Takt immer......hhhhmmmmm


----------



## Octobit (11. September 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Moin Mädels😁
> 
> Kurze Frage
> 
> ...


Hast du schon mal auf die Prozessorlast geschaut? Ich meine Day-Z ist relativ schlecht programmiert und zieht deshalb CPU-Leistung ohne Ende.


----------



## Körschgen (11. September 2015)

Vor allem in Städten rennst du ins CPU Limit und dann dreht die Karte Däumchen.
Wenn du willst das sie den Takt hält, kannst du im Overdrive und MSI AB einen takt einstellen und das powerlimit etwas hochsetzen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. September 2015)

Cpu Limit? Beim i7?  Beim anderen Kollegen  seine WF 290 bleibt der Takt stabil bei 1040.

Ich habe schon im AB das PL auf +50 gesetzt....keine Änderung


----------



## derneuemann (11. September 2015)

Soweit ich weiß, kann das auch mit einem I7 sein. Weiß aber nicht was dein Kollege dann im Rechner hat. Haswell@5GHz ?

Kannst aber auch mal versuchen SMT zu deaktivieren. Gerade erst gelesen das zum Beispiel Projekt Cars, bei Verwendung einer AMD GPU, SMT enorm bremst. Versuchen kann man es ja...


----------



## Noxxphox (11. September 2015)

hab ja keine amd katte...hab aber di fury x eines kumpels bei mir getestet... also selbst ich renne mit oc auf 5ghz ins cpu limit in manchen sachen... also das hilft definitiv nicht einfach ne  4790k auf 5ghz zu ziehn xD


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. September 2015)

Mein einer Kollege bei dem es nicht klappt hat einen Xeon @3,8
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

 mein i7 4770k läuft auf 4ghz zur Zeit. Und der Kollege bei dem es klappt hat den hier @ Standard Takt...der 6 /12Kerner
Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne KÃ¼hler (BX80648I75820K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


Dayz ist doch aber nicht mehrkern optimiert oder?


----------



## tsd560ti (11. September 2015)

Vielleicht kommt es besser mit dem schnellen DDR4 Ram oder großen Caches im Prozessor klar.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. September 2015)

Also hab gerade mal mit 4,7 GHz versucht....lief bisl geschmeidiger  und auch die Auslastung war bisl besser aber lange noch nicht gut.....auch der Takt wurde nicht gehalten.... Aber bisl höher😁 cpu Auslastung lag nur bei 20-30% @ game


----------



## Octobit (11. September 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Also hab gerade mal mit 4,7 GHz versucht....lief bisl geschmeidiger  und auch die Auslastung war bisl besser aber lange noch nicht gut.....auch der Takt wurde nicht gehalten.... Aber bisl höher😁 cpu Auslastung lag nur bei 20-30% @ game


Wenn Day-Z nicht komplett Multicore optimiert ist (meines Wissens nach Single oder dual), dann sind auch 25% gerne mal ein CPU-Limit.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. September 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Wenn Day-Z nicht komplett Multicore optimiert ist (meines Wissens nach Single oder dual), dann sind auch 25% gerne mal ein CPU-Limit.


Jo aber warum läuft vom Kollegen seine 290 stabil bei 1040mhz und gute GPU Auslastung[emoji12]


----------



## Octobit (11. September 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo aber warum läuft vom Kollegen seine 290 stabil bei 1040mhz und gute GPU Auslastung[emoji12]


Er hat ja auch ne andere CPU [emoji13] 
Hast du mal nach Benchmarks geschaut und verglichen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. September 2015)

Das stimmt aber wenn es nur Single und Dual optimiert ist dann müsste es ja beim Kollegen schlechter laufen da sein Takt niedriger ist....oder spielt die Cache usw eine große Rolle


----------



## Octobit (11. September 2015)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, hab kein Day-Z zum testen :/


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. September 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, hab kein Day-Z zum testen :/


Dann wird's Zeit[emoji2]


----------



## barmitzwa (12. September 2015)

Evgasüchtiger, welche Temps liegen bei der Karte an wenn gedrosselt wird? (GPU und VRM)


----------



## -Xe0n- (12. September 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Wenn Day-Z nicht komplett Multicore optimiert ist (meines Wissens nach Single oder dual), dann sind auch 25% gerne mal ein CPU-Limit.



dayz lastet alle Kerne aus


----------



## Körschgen (12. September 2015)

Welche spielst du überhaupt?
Die Standalone ist ohnehin einfach Müll.
Ich spiele epoch und overpoch mod, bzw mittlerweile Breaking point.
Alles andere is doch Käse^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. September 2015)

Das ganz normale von steam


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. September 2015)

barmitzwa  schrieb:


> Evgasüchtiger, welche Temps liegen bei der Karte an wenn gedrosselt wird? (GPU und VRM)



sind jetzt die max Werte im DayZ ...wenn die gpu Auslastung sinkt dann kannste von der GPU und VRM Temp ~ 5 ° C abziehen. da im Dorf geht's aber mit der Auslastung...aber es schwankt halt....schade


----------



## barmitzwa (12. September 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> sind jetzt die max Werte im DayZ ...wenn die gpu Auslastung sinkt dann kannste von der GPU und VRM Temp ~ 5 ° C abziehen. da im Dorf geht's aber mit der Auslastung...aber es schwankt halt....schade



abziehen wovon??


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. September 2015)

barmitzwa  schrieb:


> abziehen wovon??


Guckst du jetzt[emoji6]


----------



## ATIR290 (13. September 2015)

Steigst nicht auf die Fury / Fury X um
Bei Preisen  knapp unter 500 bis ebenso knapp unter 600 Euro könnte man ja zuschlagen...


----------



## Ralle@ (13. September 2015)

Die Fury X kostet selbst in DE immer noch weit über 600€, ich weiß nicht woher du immer deine Wunschpreise her hast.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. September 2015)

Nano um 645 Euro bei MF
Fury X fällt jene Tage gewaltig, sobald geliefert werden kann!
Die Frage ist nur wann will AMD liefern ?


----------



## Ralle@ (13. September 2015)

PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): R9 Fury X Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Auch wenn die Preise etwas fallen werden, von deinen Wunschpreisen sind wir noch Meilenweit entfern.
Zudem liefert AMD ständig Fury Karten, nur nicht in den Stückzahlen die die Großhändler gerne hätten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. September 2015)

Und es lohnt sich auch nicht wirklich von einer 290 auf eine fury/x auf zurüsten....


----------



## bath92 (13. September 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und es lohnt sich auch nicht wirklich von einer 290 auf eine fury/x auf zurüsten....



Genau. 
Wobei "lohnen" eh immer eine Frage des Geldbeutels ist. Die nächste GPU-Generation wird dann wieder interessant zum Aufrüsten. Dazu kommt noch das eine neue Fertigungsgröße ansteht,
da dürfte das Leistungsplus bzw. FPS/Watt-Verhältnis auch etwas größer/besser ausfallen. Außerdem sollte HBM dann auch aus den Kinderschuhen raus sein und mehr als 4GB Vram möglich sein.
Und Games wie Witcher 3 etc. laufen auch auf einer 290(X) noch in einem angemessenen FPS-Bereich.


----------



## derneuemann (13. September 2015)

Sehe ich auch so, von einem Lohnen kann hier allgemein nicht die Rede sein, außer der Spieltrieb gewinnt, gegen die Vernunft! 
Der nächste Shrink reißt es hoffentlich wieder raus... Aber bitte nicht noch so  einen Preisanstieg ...


----------



## noname545 (14. September 2015)

bei mir schmiert sehr oft der Treiber ab, damit meine ich gefühlt 6-7 mal hintereinander, und nach 2 min gleich nochmal. Das komische, es passiert einfach so auf dem Desktop ohne etwas verändert zu haben. Ein Arbeiten auf dem Desktop ist so nicht mehr wirklich möglich. Da hatte ich eigentlich nie Treiberprobleme und dann sowas.  Ist der 15.8 Beta davor hatte ich den 15.7, war das gleiche Problem. Zum kotzen echt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. September 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> bei mir schmiert sehr oft der Treiber ab, damit meine ich gefühlt 6-7 mal hintereinander, und nach 2 min gleich nochmal. Das komische, es passiert einfach so auf dem Desktop ohne etwas verändert zu haben. Ein Arbeiten auf dem Desktop ist so nicht mehr wirklich möglich. Da hatte ich eigentlich nie Treiberprobleme und dann sowas.  Ist der 15.8 Beta davor hatte ich den 15.7, war das gleiche Problem. Zum kotzen echt.


Irgendetwas neues auf deinem Pc neu installiert?


----------



## Performer81 (14. September 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> bei mir schmiert sehr oft der Treiber ab, damit meine ich gefühlt 6-7 mal hintereinander, und nach 2 min gleich nochmal. Das komische, es passiert einfach so auf dem Desktop ohne etwas verändert zu haben. Ein Arbeiten auf dem Desktop ist so nicht mehr wirklich möglich. Da hatte ich eigentlich nie Treiberprobleme und dann sowas.  Ist der 15.8 Beta davor hatte ich den 15.7, war das gleiche Problem. Zum kotzen echt.



Vielleicht ist deine Karte kurz vorm Exitus.


----------



## noname545 (14. September 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist deine Karte kurz vorm Exitus.




wie meinen?

ne nichts neue installiert. Habe mal Afterburner deinstalliert, bis jetzt kein Absturz, aber vorher lief Afterburner auch nicht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. September 2015)

Was meint ihr?

Sapphire R9 390 Nitro (eventuell die Asus R9 390 STRIX mit dem cashback)
oder
Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X

für 2560x1440

momentan habe ich ja ne 970 und es ist zum kotzen das man Details zurück Schrauben muss um die 3,5G nicht zu überschreiten....

preislich ist ist es mir schon fast egal, für die 970 bekommt man ja sicher auch noch was von der 1080p Fraktion.
nur die Frage ob es sich lohnt? Wollte die neue Karte dann schon 2 Jahre nutzen.


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2015)

Du hast ja schon (fast) alle möglichen Varianten aufgezeigt.

Die bessere und leisere Kühlung hat die Nitro.

Die Fury Tri-X ist nicht schlecht, mir wären die 4GB Speicher aber zu wenig, für mich ist da das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ähnlich mieß wie bei der GTX980.

Bleibt noch die GTX980 TI, allen verfügbaren Modellen voran hat die https://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-gtx-980-ti-jetstream-ne5x98t015jbj-a1291577.html?hloc=de für mich das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Was spielst Du für Spiele und mit welchen Einstellungen? Ich nutze das System aus meiner Signatur auch mit einem https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2515h-210-adzg-a1212071.html  und ich habe nur eine GTX670 zur Verfügung.

Wenn ich jetzt kaufen müßte, würde (je nach Geldbeutel) nur die Nitro und die o.g. Palit GTX980TI zur Disposition stehen.


----------



## Kashura (17. September 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> 
> Sapphire R9 390 Nitro (eventuell die Asus R9 390 STRIX mit dem cashback)
> oder
> ...



Ich würde auf keinen Fall eine 970 gegen eine 390 tauschen. Die Leistung wäre mir viel zu ähnlich. An deiner Stelle würde ich ein Jahr warten und dann für 300+€ was neues holen.


----------



## derneuemann (17. September 2015)

OK, aber was ist wenn die 970 öfter Probleme bekommt, in einem Jahr, dann verliert die viel mehr an Wert, als üblich...

Ich habe von R9 290X auf GTX970 und wieder auf R9 390 hinter mir... (Wollte mal die 970 probieren, da ich mit AMD probleme bei Far Cry 3 hatte)
Was soll man sagen! 
 ich habe für meine ASUS GTX970Strix noch 315 Euro bekommen und für die MSI R9 390 345 Euro bezahlt, also nur 30Euro Aufpreis. So ist das absolut ok.
Dafür das ich mir jetzt sicher sein kann, das ich mir über den VRam keine gedanken machen brauch!

Von der Leistung her nimmt sich das fast nichts... Nur BF4 war für mich auf großen 64 Spieler Karten nicht genießbar mit der 970, meine CPU hat limitiert. Erst 4,4GHz aufwärts machten das erträglich, aber nicht komplett wieder gut.
Das ist bei der 390 dank Mantle ganz anders! Da kann ich meinen Sandy I7 sogar noch runter Takten und es läuft besser.

BF4 (kleinere Karten) fühlte sich mit der 970 schneller an, jedoch mit ganz kurzen mikrorucklern, zwischendurch... Die R9 390 bei den gleichen Fps, wirkt nicht ganz so direkt, aber dafür komplett smooth, gleichmäßig...

Wäre ich nur nie auf die Idee gekommen, die 970 zu probieren ...

UND ich würde wieder von der 970 auf die 390 wechseln!


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. September 2015)

Danke euch schonmal für die paar antworten 

@icedaft: ich spiele so erdenklich alles was Gram braucht und wenn es geht auf maximalen detailgrad. Dying Loght ist da besonders VRAM zickig, da microruckelt sogar bei 50% Sichtweite und Gameworks OFF.
Sonst BF4, FarCry4, AC:U und aktuelles 
um den CPU mache ich mir keine Sorgen, das ist ein i7-2600k (der muss noch bis AMDs ZEN halten)

aber thema warten, Nein  ich will JETZT flüssig zokken und nicht erst in einem Jahr.
nVidia hat bei mir auch irgendwie verschissen, werde mir so schnell keine mehr kaufen





Der Aufpreis zur Fury/X ist also nicht gerechtfertigt oder? Könnte ja sein das genau HBM das kaufkriterium ist. Laut nen Freund sollen 4Gb HBM ähnlich laufen wie 6Gb DDR5


----------



## bath92 (17. September 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Der Aufpreis zur Fury/X ist also nicht gerechtfertigt oder? Könnte ja sein das genau HBM das kaufkriterium ist. Laut nen Freund sollen 4Gb HBM ähnlich laufen wie 6Gb DDR5



Meiner Meinung nach ist der Aufpreis zur Fury(X) nicht gerechtfertigt, allerdings bekommst du bei der 390 je nach Spiel kein Leistungsplus gegenüber der 970.
Da bleibt dann nur der größere Vram als Umstiegsgrund. Für mehr FPS musst du dann schon zur Fury(X) greifen. 

Das was dir dein Freund da erzählt hat stimmt so nicht. Ganz falsch liegt er aber nicht, da AMDs Speicher Verwaltung eine andere ist als die bei Nvidia.
Kurz: Die Speicherbelegung bei AMD-Karten fällt anders aus bei Nvidia, ob die Speicherbelegung immer geringer ist müsste man testen.
Aber man kann nicht einfach sagen 4GB HBM entspricht 6GB DDR5, das ist einfach falsch.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. September 2015)

Ich meine, es gab mal einen Test, in dem eine GDDR5 Karte und eine HBM Karte immer höhere Settings bekamen bis der VRAM raucht, und da konnte dann die 4GB HBM Karte so grob mit 6GB GDDR5 Karten mithalten. (Grobe Reproduktion, also bitte nicht auf Details zum Testverlauf schwören). 
Trotzdem sind 4GB irgendwann voll, da kann noch so gut komprimiert und verwaltet werden.


----------



## bath92 (17. September 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich meine, es gab mal einen Test, in dem eine GDDR5 Karte und eine HBM Karte immer höhere Settings bekamen bis der VRAM raucht, und da konnte dann die 4GB HBM Karte so grob mit 6GB GDDR5 Karten mithalten. (Grobe Reproduktion, also bitte nicht auf Details zum Testverlauf schwören).
> Trotzdem sind 4GB irgendwann voll, da kann noch so gut komprimiert und verwaltet werden.



Das liegt aber nicht am HBM, sondern an der anderen Speicherverwaltung von AMD. Die Speicherverwatlung bei AMD ist im Moment effektiver (Komprimierung etc.).
Man kann also nicht sagen 4GB HBM entspricht 6GB DDR5. Es würde also mit 4GB DDR5 von AMD vs. 6GB DDR5 von Nvidia aufs Gleiche raus laufen. Die AMD-Karte wird mit 4GB DDR5 genauso sparsamer umgehen als mit 4GB HBM.


----------



## derneuemann (18. September 2015)

Außerdem passt es mit 4 zu 6GB nicht ganz. Das ist etwas zu geschmeichelt, zu gunsten der AMD karten. 

Aber auch nicht wirklich nachstellbar. Wo die 4GB HBM Karte schon Daten auslagert und anfängt zu ruckeln, ist die 6GB GDDR5 Karte noch nicht am auslagern und belegt zwar fast 6GB (Beispielhaft), würde aber noch mit rund 5GB auskommen, bevor die anfängt zu ruckeln.


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. September 2015)

Und welche Karte hält locker noch 2 Jahre durch ohne große Abstriche in der Qualität machen zu müssen?

eine FuryX wäre rein theoretisch ja günstiger wenn ich die R9 390 Mitte 2016 wieder tauschen muss auch wenn sie doppelt soviel VRAM hat...


----------



## bath92 (18. September 2015)

Die Fury kostet ca. 550€ die 390 Nitro (mit Backplatte) ca. 350€, er gibt 200€ Preisdifferenz.
Für die 390 bekommst du nächstes Jahr ungefähr noch 250€, und hättest somit wieder 450€ für eine neue GPU zur Verfügung.
Was du dafür nächstes Jahr (wahrscheinlich Ende 2016) für ein GPU bekommst kann dir niemand sagen.

Meine Meinung: Behalt die 970. Und wenn du mit dem Krüppelspeicher gar nicht glücklich wirst dann die 390 Nitro.

Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. September 2015)

Ja leuchtet ein


momentan hat mich die STRIX cashbackaktion irgendwie festgebannt.....dort wäre eine 980ti dann für zirka 680€ zu bekommen. Aber halt doppelt so teuer wie eine 390 Nitro 
die 980ti wird nächstes Jahr sicherlich nur 350€ wert sein...

wie in sieht es eigentlich mit dem neuen Star Wars battlefront aus? Wird es ungefähr so laufen wie BF4? Wenn ja wäre ich dort recht entspannt mit der 390 Nitro


----------



## bath92 (18. September 2015)

Wenn´s eine 980ti werden soll dann die hier: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Alternativ: Eine 980ti von EVGA + einen Morpheus mit zwei NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS.


----------



## derneuemann (18. September 2015)

Da der Preisverfall bei den ganz dicken Dingern, deutlich höher ist und die Karten auch nicht so viel länger halten werden. Gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen alle 2 Jahre 350Euro ausgeben und alle 3 Jahre 525 Euro.

Nur das du 525 Euro kein High Momentan bekommst, damit wäre die 390 aktuell die bessere Wahl, im Vergleich zur Fury(X)/ GTX980TI, wenn du mit der 970 nicht leben möchtest. Ich habe den Wechsel von 970 zur 390 jedenfalls nicht bereut.


----------



## bath92 (18. September 2015)

Kurze Frage zum Thema Dual-Bios:
Bei den 290(X)-Karten gibt´s ja UEFI und Non-UEFI, wobei der UEFI-Modus theoretisch schneller booten soll als Non-UEFI.
Wenn ich bei meiner Karten den BIOS-Umschalter betätige also die LED (Bild) leuchtet welcher Modus ist dann aktiv? Kann nämlich keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Die Boot-Zeit im Taskmanager bleibt immer gleich (6,3s). Oder ist der Unterschied zwischen Non-UEFI und UEFI mit einer SSD nicht mehr vorhanden?


----------



## tsd560ti (18. September 2015)

Miss mal die Zeit vom Anschalten bis zum Laden von Windows, vielleicht liegt der Vorteil im POST.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Thema Dual-Bios:
> Bei den 290(X)-Karten gibt´s ja UEFI und Non-UEFI, wobei der UEFI-Modus theoretisch schneller booten soll als Non-UEFI.
> Wenn ich bei meiner Karten den BIOS-Umschalter betätige also die LED (Bild) leuchtet welcher Modus ist dann aktiv? Kann nämlich keinen Unterschied feststellen.
> Die Boot-Zeit im Taskmanager bleibt immer gleich (6,3s). Oder ist der Unterschied zwischen Non-UEFI und UEFI mit einer SSD nicht mehr vorhanden?



Nimm das neuste GPU-Z. Das zeigt dir an ob UEFI oder nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. September 2015)

So hab mir jetzt die FuryX bestellt  
weil erstens ich bei nem Preis von 605€ (Nicht lieferbar aber ich kann warten) nicht widerstehen konnte und zweitens ich nicht unbedingt wieder so ein hitzkopf im Rechner haben möchte wie die R9 290 damals die meine CPU extrem aufgeheizt hatte durch die Hitze verwirbelungen.
Zudem hat nen Arbeitskollege sich die als Rev.B gekauft und dort ist die Pumpe nicht mehr zu hören


----------



## DARPA (19. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Thema Dual-Bios:
> Bei den 290(X)-Karten gibt´s ja UEFI und Non-UEFI, wobei der UEFI-Modus theoretisch schneller booten soll als Non-UEFI.
> Wenn ich bei meiner Karten den BIOS-Umschalter betätige also die LED (Bild) leuchtet welcher Modus ist dann aktiv? Kann nämlich keinen Unterschied feststellen.
> Die Boot-Zeit im Taskmanager bleibt immer gleich (6,3s). Oder ist der Unterschied zwischen Non-UEFI und UEFI mit einer SSD nicht mehr vorhanden?



Dann musste eventuell erst im Bios Fast Boot aktivieren. Aber als Win 7 User hab ich mich damit nie genau auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## ebastler (19. September 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> So hab mir jetzt die FuryX bestellt
> weil erstens ich bei nem Preis von 605€ (Nicht lieferbar aber ich kann warten) nicht widerstehen konnte und zweitens ich nicht unbedingt wieder so ein hitzkopf im Rechner haben möchte wie die R9 290 damals die meine CPU extrem aufgeheizt hatte durch die Hitze verwirbelungen.
> Zudem hat nen Arbeitskollege sich die als Rev.B gekauft und dort ist die Pumpe nicht mehr zu hören



Ja, um eine GPU, die dir zu viel Abwärme produziert, auszutauschen, bestellst du eine, die noch mehr Abwärme produziert. Sinn?
Natürlich, sie ist effizienter. Aber trotzdem macht die mehr Hitze^^


----------



## tsd560ti (20. September 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ja, um eine GPU, die dir zu viel Abwärme produziert, auszutauschen, bestellst du eine, die noch mehr Abwärme produziert. Sinn?
> Natürlich, sie ist effizienter. Aber trotzdem macht die mehr Hitze^^


Wenn die FuryX mit der ausblasenden AiO die CPU stark anheizt würde ich mir Sorgen um die Spannung machen oder Platzangst in der Besenkammer bekommen


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2015)

Ach, die AiO... Das war ja die normale Fury mit dem normalen Kühler. Fail.


----------



## Schauderwelz (20. September 2015)

Ja wollt ich auch grad sagen 
aber aufgrund des Kühlers habe ich mich halt für die X entschieden da dort die Wärme gleich aus dem Gehäuse geleitet wird
Eine GTX980Ti würde ja das Innere genauso aufheizen mit normalen radiallüftern. Immerhin ist diese auch nicht mehr sparsam wie die kleinen Schwestern


----------



## bath92 (20. September 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Dann musste eventuell erst im Bios Fast Boot aktivieren. Aber als Win 7 User hab ich mich damit nie genau auseinander gesetzt.



Mit Fast Boot liegt der Unterschied zwischen UEFI und Non-UEFI jetzt bei ca. 2s.


----------



## m1ch1 (20. September 2015)

ist zwar ne Frage zur 390 sollte aber thematisch denoch hier reinpassen:

ISt es möglich für Last und Idle die Spannungen zu definieren?
Mit dem Offset der in den OC tools möglich ist bin ich bei weitem nicht zufrieden.

Hab heute mal etwas rumgepsielt, und festgestellt, dass meine 390 im Idle bei weniger als +0 instabil wird (+13 sind standard).
Unter last (furmark) geht aber auch noch -60 ohne probleme (somit konnte ich die LEistungsaufnahme auf ca 280W laut GPU-z unter Furmark drücken)

Da ich nun allerdings nicht dauerhaft den offset auf -60 setzen kann, und Afterburner mWn auch keine option bietet die spannung nach last zu verändern, woltle ich mal fragen ob es über einen BIOS editor oder andere hilfsmittel möglich wäre im idle mit 0mv offset und unter last mit -60mv (sofern die stabil sind, war nur ein kurzer test)  offset zu laufen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. September 2015)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> ist zwar ne Frage zur 390 sollte aber thematisch denoch hier reinpassen:
> 
> ISt es möglich für Last und Idle die Spannungen zu definieren?
> Mit dem Offset der in den OC tools möglich ist bin ich bei weitem nicht zufrieden.
> ...



Moin 

Du kannst mit dem Afterburner aber 2D und 3D Profil einrichten, die automatisch geladen werden ... Du musst nur die einstellungen deinen Profilen zuweisen und dann den 2D und 3D die Profile zuweisen ... Das war´s schon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derneuemann (21. September 2015)

Eigentlich müsste man den Powerstate ändern. Das Problem ist das AMD, für Videos usw. den Speicher mit vollem Takt laufen lässt, wobei auch schon die hälfte reichen würde.
Man könnte jetzt im VGA BIOS, für den entsprechenden Powerstate den Speichertakt auf 750MHz reduzieren und die die Spannung entsprechend mit senken. Das würde helfen, habe ich selbst noch nicht probiert, weil 1. meine MSI R9 390 kein Dual Bios hat, 2. die Karte auch so sehr leise ist, 3. bei mir -56mV mit vollem Speichertakt gehen, oder eben -100mV bei 1400MHz Speichertakt.

Wenn die Karte mal älter ist, oder ich das Risiko nicht scheue, werde ich das nochmal probieren.


----------



## DARPA (21. September 2015)

Wie schon gesagt wurde, einfach mit Profilen arbeiten. Für den Desktop Betrieb hab ich ein Profil mit allen Reglern auf Anschlag links. Da derSpeichertakt dann nur noch 700 MHz beträgt, kann man easy -100 mV undervolten.


----------



## m1ch1 (21. September 2015)

hmm bei mir ist es leider so dass sobald ich im idle unter 0mv offset gehe sofort ein Treiberrestet stattfindet egal welchen speichertakt ich eingestellt habe -.-

@snake:
Welchen Afterburner hast du? meine version (4.1.1.7625) zeigt in dem Reiter lediglich die "Globale Profilschnelltasten" welche ich aber leider auch nicht belegen kann -.-
oder muss man vorher iwo etwas aktivieren (früher musste man oc ja in der config freischalten)


----------



## Körschgen (21. September 2015)

Die 2D und 3D Profile kannst du unter Einstellungen festlegen.

PS
mal ne andere Frage, mir ist damals schon bei Day Z aufgefallen dass ich je nach Anti Aliasing Modus so eine Artefakt Bildung an den Stellen hatte wo das AA greifen soll.
Sah aus wie eine durchsichtige Schotten Karo Textur - etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt aber beschreibt es relativ gut.
Auf Screenshots ist es etwas schwerer zu sehen, aber bei MGS Phantom Pain ist es mir wieder besonders aufgefallen.
Haare, Büsche, Mähne vom Pferd.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Bewegung ist das ganze wesentlich störender.
Ist mir bisher auf jeglichen AMD Karten unter gekommen.
Treiber mäßig kam ich da auch nie weiter.
Für gewöhnlich habe ich AA ausgeschaltet und eher DS verwendet, bei MGS hab ich gestern aber nichts zur AA Einstellung gefunden.


----------



## m1ch1 (21. September 2015)

hab unter einstellungen nur das hier gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ich dass mit dem screen von snake vergleiche fehlt da bei mir die Automatische umschaltung


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. September 2015)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> @snake:
> Welchen Afterburner hast du? meine version (4.1.1.7625) zeigt in dem Reiter lediglich die "Globale Profilschnelltasten" welche ich aber leider auch nicht belegen kann -.-
> oder muss man vorher iwo etwas aktivieren (früher musste man oc ja in der config freischalten)



Ich habe die selbe Version ... Bei mir war die Option von Anfang an da ... Ich habe da nicht irgendwas freischalten müssen ...


----------



## Körschgen (21. September 2015)

Hm jo das is bei mir auch schon so vorhanden.


----------



## derneuemann (22. September 2015)

Die Option war bei mir auch nicht immer da! Aber nach ein paar Versionen hin und her probieren, ist es jetzt bei der neusten auch bei  mir da. 
Und funktioniert soweit ganz gut. 300/750MHz bei -100mV resultieren in 0,787V.
Leider schmeißt meine Karte nur so mit Spannung um sich, das ich selbst bei meiner Energiespareinstellung  880/1500MHz noch 1V anliegen, bei -50mV.
Egal, BF4 mit meinen Settings ( die ich bevorzuge), immer über 100Fps, solange der Server nicht gerade streikt , bei 700RPM und unter 70°C...


----------



## Euda (22. September 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Die 2D und 3D Profile kannst du unter Einstellungen festlegen.
> 
> PS
> mal ne andere Frage, mir ist damals schon bei Day Z aufgefallen dass ich je nach Anti Aliasing Modus so eine Artefakt Bildung an den Stellen hatte wo das AA greifen soll.
> ...



Das Problem ist hier, dass MSAA nur auf Polygonkanten angewendet und die Shader anschließend mit den "ungeglätteten" Ressourcen (G-/Z-Buffer) berechnet werden. Die Kanten liegen dann logischerweise nicht mehr aufeinander und das Shader-Resultat mit fiesem Aliasing wird mit der geglätteten Kante gemischt. Leider ein häufiges Problem bei heutigen Spielen, weswegen ich MSAA für Games mit 'ner Menge Shadern und Transparenz nicht mehr empfehlen würde. Das Problem an Downsampling ist jedoch, dass dadurch oftmals alle Effekte unnötigerweise in der höheren Auflösung berechnet werden, was insbesondere bei Geschichten wie Godrays 1. Unnötig ist und 2. Performance verschwendet.
Bei deinen Beispiel-Screenshots könnte es etwa ein Artefakt irgendeines Screenspace-Shaders sein, der nur auf das Pferd oder dessen Hintergrund angewendet wird, insbesondere Umgebungsverdeckung (SSAO/HBAO usw.), da diese meist in niedriger auflösende Texturen gerendert wird.


----------



## Körschgen (22. September 2015)

Jau mit MSAA habe ich diese Probleme fortlaufend.
Bei Dayz war es besonders schlimm.
Die Bäume waren eine einzige Flimmertapete.
Forcierte AA Modi im Treiber scheinen da aber auch nicht zu greifen.
Ich hab lieber kein AA also so geflimmer.


----------



## bath92 (22. September 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Jau mit MSAA habe ich diese Probleme fortlaufend.
> Bei Dayz war es besonders schlimm.
> Die Bäume waren eine einzige Flimmertapete.
> Forcierte AA Modi im Treiber scheinen da aber auch nicht zu greifen.
> Ich hab lieber kein AA also so geflimmer.



Konnte das bei DayZ auch beobachten, geht voll auf die Augen.


----------



## Euda (22. September 2015)

Was mich mal interessiert:
Treten bei euch auch gelegentlich flimmernde, weiße Pixel in verschatteten Bildregionen auf? Fällt mir etwa bei Project Cars auf, falls das jemand hat. Könnte auch gut sein, dass meine GPU langsam verreckt. Aber könnte ja auch ein Treiber-/Engine-Problem sein.


----------



## Körschgen (22. September 2015)

Sowas ist mir mal bei Unity begegnet.
Ich glaub ich weiss was du meinst.
Project Cars habe ich leider nicht.

Hm, kann man also gegen die MSAA Pixel nich viel machen?

Welche AA konfig fahrt ihr überhaupt? Alles im Game einstellen? Alles über Treiber forcieren?
Immer aus?

Mgs unterstützt bei mir gar kein VSR.
Habe es aber auch nur mal kurz getestet...


----------



## derneuemann (22. September 2015)

Ich nutze immer Spielintern, hatte aber auch keine Störungen! 
Ich sehe aber auch meistens kaum einen Unterschied, ob MSAA aktive ist, oder nur FXAA.
Aber Downsampling sieht für mich besser aus, als MSAA.


----------



## Körschgen (22. September 2015)

Hm, hatte mich schon des öfteren gefragt ob es an meinen GPUs oder dem Game lag.
Bei MGS würde es ohne vermutlich besser aussehen.
Aber abschalten über Treiber geht ja nicht.


----------



## derneuemann (22. September 2015)

Aber an Takt und Spannung habt Ihr nicht gedreht gehabt?


----------



## tsd560ti (28. September 2015)

Das ist so ne Sache, ob das läuft. 

Bei mir geht manchmal nichts und manchmal eine Erhöhung der Bildwiederholfrequenz. Die Auflösung kann ich nicht über meine 1080x2560 erhöhen.


----------



## DutchHaze (30. September 2015)

Dieses Karomuster als würde jedes zweite Pixel fehlen hab ich auch in GTAV ohne jegliches MSAA. Auch nichts im Treiber forciert. Ab mittlerer Entfernung werden so ziemlich alle schmalen Dinge wie z.B. ein Laternen Pfahl so dargestellt. Zu schlimm, überall flimmerts. Und VSR gibt es bei den neuen Treibern ja auch nicht mehr für 21:9 Monitore :/


----------



## DutchHaze (30. September 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> 15.9 Beta?


Ja genau der


----------



## Körschgen (30. September 2015)

Naja Flimmern hab ich in GTA auch, dem wird man auch kaum Herr bei dem Game.
In 1440p DS mit FXAA geht es.
Dieses Muster habe ich wirklich nur wenn MSAA zum Einsatz kommt, bei jedem Spiel...


----------



## derneuemann (30. September 2015)

Unabhängig von Takt und Spannung, nur um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Körschgen (30. September 2015)

Ja, zu mindest auch auf Referenz meiner Pcs+ und ich habs auch bei 280/x 270x festgestellt...


----------



## derneuemann (30. September 2015)

Bei egal welchen Settings, was ist das denn für ein Schrott.


----------



## KrHome (30. September 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Mgs unterstützt bei mir gar kein VSR.
> Habe es aber auch nur mal kurz getestet...


Jedes Spiel sollte im Fullscreen Mode mit VSR laufen. Spielst du MGS5 vielleicht im Window oder Borderless Mode (kann man im Optionsmenü einstellen)? Dann läuft es - technisch bedingt - natürlich nicht.


----------



## Körschgen (30. September 2015)

Habs noch nicht weiter getestet, im Moment keine Zeit für so nen Brecher.
Hatte mir aber schon gedacht das es im borderless window läuft...
Ich spiel es geliehen über Steam Family sharing von meinem Bruder...


----------



## DutchHaze (30. September 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Naja Flimmern hab ich in GTA auch, dem wird man auch kaum Herr bei dem Game.
> In 1440p DS mit FXAA geht es.
> Dieses Muster habe ich wirklich nur wenn MSAA zum Einsatz kommt, bei jedem Spiel...


Ja in 1440p hab ich es auch gerne gespielt aber geht mit den neuen Treibern ja nicht mehr. In FHD finde ich das Spiel nicht schön für das Auge. Meine Meinung.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. September 2015)

Du kannst doch Ingame in den erweiterten Settings noch eine Skalierung auswählen.


----------



## DutchHaze (1. Oktober 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Du kannst doch Ingame in den erweiterten Settings noch eine Skalierung auswählen.


Ja aber bis zu einem bestimmten Grad sieht das Bild schlechter aus als ohne. Gehe ich noch weiter sieht es zwar irgendwann besser aus, reicht dann aber nicht mehr für die 60fps^^. Habe auch schon einmal spaßeshalber den Skalierungsfaktor bis zum Anschlag und MSAAx8 aktiviert. So ein Bild möchte ich mit 60fps haben xD


----------



## bath92 (1. Oktober 2015)

In-Game Sampling wie z.B. in Arma3 oder BF4 etc. ist dem treiberseitigen DS bzw. VSR immer vorzuziehen. Wenn´s in-Game angeboten wird verwende ich immer 133% (2560x1440) bei nativen 1920x1080.
Ansonsten halt 2560x1440 über den Treiber. Bei Arma3 kann man den Unterschied zwischen in-Game (Super-)sampling und treiberseitigen VSR schon erkennen, Aliasing ist bei ersterem geringer.

Vielleicht außerdem interessant, Zitat aus dem PCGH-Artikel:

"Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass krumme Steigerungen der Auflösung zu Flimmern führen - "krumm" im Sinne des Steigerungsfaktors: 2.134 x 1.334 ist beispielsweise eine korrekte 16:10-Auflösung, die Pixelzahl wurde jedoch um den ungeraden Faktor 1,27 erhöht. Das Flimmern lässt sich vermeiden, wenn Sie die Pixelzahl um 50 oder gar 100 Prozent erhöhen - und nichts dazwischen. Von 75 Prozent mehr Pixeln pro Achse raten wir ab, da der Downsampling-Filter hier versagt und es zu Aliasing (Flimmern) kommt. Erhöhen Sie die Auflösung um nur 25 Prozent, tritt zwar kein Flimmern auf, die Bildschärfe lässt jedoch etwas nach.

Besitzern eines Full-HD-Monitors (16:9, 1.920 x 1.080) empfehlen wir die folgenden Auflösungen:

    • 2.400 x 1.350 (+25 Prozent pro Achse)
    • 2.880 x 1.620 (+50 Prozent pro Achse)
    • 3.840 x 2.160 (+100 Prozent pro Achse)"

Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet


----------



## bath92 (1. Oktober 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Tja und der Witz ist, dass sich momentan nur 2560x1440 und 3200x1800 einstellen lässt. Hoffentlich gibt es mit dem Treiber 15.10 endlich 2160p Downsampling.



Das stimmt allerdings. 
Nachdem man in letzter Zeit hierzu nichts mehr gehört hat ist meine Hoffnung relativ gering.


----------



## KrHome (1. Oktober 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> In-Game Sampling wie z.B. in Arma3 oder BF4 etc. ist dem treiberseitigen DS bzw. VSR immer vorzuziehen. Wenn´s in-Game angeboten wird verwende ich immer 133% (2560x1440) bei nativen 1920x1080.
> Ansonsten halt 2560x1440 über den Treiber. Bei Arma3 kann man den Unterschied zwischen in-Game (Super-)sampling und treiberseitigen VSR schon erkennen, Aliasing ist bei ersterem geringer.
> 
> Vielleicht außerdem interessant, Zitat aus dem PCGH-Artikel:
> ...


Der Artikel bezieht sich auf DS per Custom Resolution und ist daher längst überholt. 

DSR und VSR nutzen effektive Filter (Nvidia z.B. den 13-tap Gauss Filter, der in punkto Schärfe sogar im Treiber konfigurierbar ist), sodass die Aussagen des Artikels hinfällig sind. AMDs 33% (2560x1440p) und 66% (3200x1800) Faktoren sind sehr effektiv und kein bisschen unscharf.

Beispiele: (1080p, 1440p VSR, 1800p VSR)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sehe sich die Bilder in Originalgröße (FullHD) an (mit der mittleren Maustaste draufklicken und Tabs vergleichen) und achte auf den Baum in der rechten Bildhälfte und auf den oberen Bereich der Schwerter. Das gesamte Bild zeigt deutlich filigranere Details - kostet also kein bisschen Schärfe - ganz im Gegenteil!


----------



## CSOger (2. Oktober 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> In-Game Sampling wie z.B. in Arma3 oder BF4 etc. ist dem treiberseitigen DS bzw. VSR immer vorzuziehen. Wenn´s in-Game angeboten wird verwende ich immer 133% (2560x1440) bei nativen 1920x1080.



Wie bekommste das in BF4 hin?
130 oder im nächsten Schritt 135 kann ich einstellen.
Was wäre das dann für ne Auflösung?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Oktober 2015)

Hat zufällig wer ne Ahnung, warum sich der Treiber einer 390 Nitro nicht installieren lassen sollte?
Jedes mal wenn ich die Installation (von CD, neuste Stable, neuste Beta) starten möchte kommt ungefähr bei der Hardwarerkennung ein Blueescreen (0x1E).
Hab schon alles versucht: Treiber komplett deinstalliert (mit DDU) anderen Monitor angeschlossen, andere Versionen genommen,...
Per abgesichertem Modus kann er die Hardwareerkennung leider nicht durchführen, deshalb auch nicht den Treiber installieren. Im Geräte-Manager wird sie übrigens wie anfangs üblich als VGA-Grafikkarte erkannt.

Win7 ist eigentlich auch up to date. Bin gerade ziemlich ratlos...


----------



## bath92 (2. Oktober 2015)

KrHome schrieb:


> Der Artikel bezieht sich auf DS per Custom Resolution und ist daher längst überholt.
> 
> DSR und VSR nutzen effektive Filter (Nvidia z.B. den 13-tap Gauss Filter, der in punkto Schärfe sogar im Treiber konfigurierbar ist), sodass die Aussagen des Artikels hinfällig sind. AMDs 33% (2560x1440p) und 66% (3200x1800) Faktoren sind sehr effektiv und kein bisschen unscharf.
> 
> ...



Du hast natürlich Recht, dass der Artikel überholt ist. 
Wollte damit nur sagen, dass bestimmte Faktoren bei DS nicht so gut aussehen. Nvidia bietet ja schon mehrere Faktoren im Treiber an (1.20, 1.50, 1.78, 2.00, 2.25, 3.00, 4.00) wobei mir mit der 780 damals nur
1.78 (2560x1440) und 4.00 (3840x2160) wirklich gefallen haben. Deswegen find ich auch nicht so schlimm das bei AMD bis her nur zwei VSR-Stufen angeboten werden, denn außer 2160p ist für mich dann eh nix mehr interessant und das auch nur für ältere Games.



CSOger schrieb:


> Wie bekommste das in BF4 hin?
> 130 oder im nächsten Schritt 135 kann ich einstellen.
> Was wäre das dann für ne Auflösung?



Hab BF4 grad nicht installiert, evtl. hatte ich aber auch eine falsche Prozentzahl im Kopf.
Bei Arma3 sieht das ganze wie im Anhang aus.

130%: 2496x1404
133%: 2554x1436
135%: 2592x1458

Ganz gerade wird´s nie, wobei bei 133% vermutlich mit Kommazahlen gerecht wird, also 133,34% (2560,13x1440,07) was dann ziemlich genau passen würde


----------



## Kashura (2. Oktober 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Hat zufällig wer ne Ahnung, warum sich der Treiber einer 390 Nitro nicht installieren lassen sollte?
> Jedes mal wenn ich die Installation (von CD, neuste Stable, neuste Beta) starten möchte kommt ungefähr bei der Hardwarerkennung ein Blueescreen (0x1E).
> Hab schon alles versucht: Treiber komplett deinstalliert (mit DDU) anderen Monitor angeschlossen, andere Versionen genommen,...
> Per abgesichertem Modus kann er die Hardwareerkennung leider nicht durchführen, deshalb auch nicht den Treiber installieren. Im Geräte-Manager wird sie übrigens wie anfangs üblich als VGA-Grafikkarte erkannt.
> ...



da fällt mir eigentlich nur noch neu aufsetzen oder beim Kollege probieren ein


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Oktober 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> da fällt mir eigentlich nur noch neu aufsetzen oder beim Kollege probieren ein


Keine Ahnung, hab die Karte mal eben in meinem Rechner (i7 4770K, Z87 Hero, P10 650W) eingebaut und da läuft sie wohl einwandfrei.
Sie wird zwar als "R9 200 Series" erkannt (hatte ich auch in diversen Foren von gelesen), die Installation des Treibers verlief aber ohne weitere Probleme.

Denke mal, es wird einfach an dem älteren System liegen. Ist halt noch ein altes 1366er (i7 920, GA-EX58-UD4P, E10 500W), da der neue 3000MHz RAM fürs Skylake-Build noch auf sich warten lässt :/


----------



## Kashura (2. Oktober 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab die Karte mal eben in meinem Rechner (i7 4770K, Z87 Hero, P10 650W) eingebaut und da läuft sie wohl einwandfrei.
> Sie wird zwar als "R9 200 Series" erkannt (hatte ich auch in diversen Foren von gelesen), die Installation des Treibers verlief aber ohne weitere Probleme.
> 
> Denke mal, es wird einfach an dem älteren System liegen. Ist halt noch ein altes 1366er (i7 920, GA-EX58-UD4P, E10 500W), da der neue 3000MHz RAM fürs Skylake-Build noch auf sich warten lässt :/



kannst du ein neueres Mobo Bios aufspielen oder is schon das neueste drauf?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Oktober 2015)

Afaik ist bei dem System alles auf dem aktuellsten Stand, auch Chipset, Framework etc.

Hab jetzt wieder die alte GTX 285 eingebaut.
Dann wird die 390 wohl noch auf sich warten müssen, bis der neue RAM wieder verfügbar ist


----------



## bath92 (2. Oktober 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> kannst du ein neueres Mobo Bios aufspielen oder is schon das neueste drauf?



Gab hier im Forum die letzten Tage einen Thread mit gleichem Problem. Die 390 wurde einfach nicht erkannt, ein Update auf das aktuellste Bios war die Lösung des Problems.
Ob´s für den 1366er Sockel aber noch neue Bios-Updates gibt ist eher fraglich.


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es hier rein passt aber meine Fury X ist jetzt angekommen 
lief alles auf Anhieb, allerdings habe ich etwas Probleme mit der Radiator Unterbringung  klappt nicht so wie geplant.

Jetzt aber ein großes ABER, die Fury X hat Luft im Wasserkreislauf was daraus resultiert das die Karte umdie 70 grad warm wird bei offenen Gehäuse. Zudem sie wohl noch eine Rev.A sein wird da die Pumpe nervend Fiept im Gedämmten R5.

was meint ihr, RMA gegen eine neue oder Gutschrift?

hatte auch mit der Fury nonX überlegt als Alternative da sie den klobigen Radiator nicht hat aber lohnt sich die kleine Fury für den Preis?


----------



## Kashura (8. Oktober 2015)

wenn du noch innerhalb der 14 Tage bist würde ich sie einfach zurück schicken. Und bei dem Preis würde ich ehrlich gesagt ne 980ti nehmen. Aber wenn du sie zurück schickst und neu orderst haste vielleicht ne Rev B und somit kein Gefiepe


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Oktober 2015)

Definitiv eine 980ti.

Habe endlich wieder eine gängige Karte. Aus einer 290 TriX (nicht mehr lieferbar) wurde eine 290X TriX New Edition.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Oktober 2015)

Und wie zufriden bist mit der New Edition
Auch ein Ratztern , Schleifen im Idle bei gewoissen Drehzahlen

@Schauderwelz
Welchen Hersteller bitte und wo bestellt
Nun sollten doch alles nur noch Chargen der 3, 4.ten Lieferungen unterwegs sein!!
Am Besten eine Sapphire wählen, denn da waren die Lieferungen komplett aus für knapp 3 Wochen!!


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Oktober 2015)

@ATIR290: Es ist die von Sapphire und bestellt hatte ich sie bei "Drive City", also nen Schwestershop von Mindfactory.
Hätte auch gedacht das es eine Rev.b sein wird da ich 2 Wochen drauf warten musste. Hab übrigens nur 605€ bezahlt.

Warum überhaupt eine 980ti? Wenn DX12 genutzt wird muss eh wieder geupgradet werden, bei der Fury X nicht  meiner Meinung nach ist es von Nvidia pure Berechnung da die High End Enthusiasten eh eine neue kaufen werden. Genauso wie das 970 Krüppelspeicher Problem (womit ich gerade am kämpfen bin), denn die die Nvidia haben wollen mit vernünftigen VRAM kommen nicht um die 980 vorbei die mal eben 200€ mehr kostet. 
Solche machenschaften unterstütze ich nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Oktober 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Warum überhaupt eine 980ti? Wenn DX12 genutzt wird muss eh wieder geupgradet werden, bei der Fury X nicht



Wo hast den Unsinn her?
Fable Legends DX12 Benchmark - Our Results


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo hast den Unsinn her?
> Fable Legends DX12 Benchmark - Our Results


Schau mal den Bench von Ashes of the Singularity an.

Das Asynchronous irgendwas scheint den voll DX12 kompatiblen Maxwells ja nicht zu liegen


----------



## Körschgen (8. Oktober 2015)

Abwarten was da kommt.
Ich fühle mich mit der 290 zwar auch besser gerüstet, aber zur Zeit ist die 980ti ungeschlagen...
Ich würde allerdings weder Fury noch 980ti kaufen...
Das lohnt sich einfach nich...


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich will ja nur genügend Leistung für 1440p haben ohne gleich unschöne microruckler zu haben die ich bei der 970 hatte 
Die 390 sollte vielleicht auch reichen aber wie sieht es in einem Jahr aus? 
Wenn die 390 schlapp macht hat die Fury doch noch ein paar Reserven oder meint ihr das bei der nicht mehr soviel geht wenn der 390/390x die Puste ausgeht?


----------



## DARPA (8. Oktober 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habe endlich wieder eine gängige Karte. Aus einer 290 TriX (nicht mehr lieferbar) wurde eine 290X TriX New Edition.



Ohh, war mal wieder eine gestorben


----------



## derneuemann (8. Oktober 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ich will ja nur genügend Leistung für 1440p haben ohne gleich unschöne microruckler zu haben die ich bei der 970 hatte
> Die 390 sollte vielleicht auch reichen aber wie sieht es in einem Jahr aus?
> Wenn die 390 schlapp macht hat die Fury doch noch ein paar Reserven oder meint ihr das bei der nicht mehr soviel geht wenn der 390/390x die Puste ausgeht?



Ganz ehrlich, wenn der 390/390X wirklich die Puste ausgeht, dann reißen die 20% mehr Leistung einer Fury X , auch keinen Hering mehr vom Teller. Deswegen empfielht man ja meistens auch erst ab mindestens 40% aufwärts ein Wechsel, bzw. das auch schon nur bei Aufrüstwilligen 

Ich halte aktuell eine schnellere AMD Karte, als die 390(X) für Geldverschwendung. Die Nvidia GTX980TI kann sich fast noch schön reden, da man die ja immerhin gut takten kann und dann wieder Richtung 40% kommt.


----------



## Körschgen (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich persönlich würde einfach keine 500€+ Karte kaufen die weniger als 8GB Vram hat...
Ich sehe die Fury eher als Machbarkeitsstudie...
Aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen.
Für mich is die 290 immer noch die beste Wahl gewesen, müsste ich heute kaufen würde ich die 390 nehmen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Oktober 2015)

Ok also wäre die 390 die beste Lösung. Der Aufpreis zur 390X lohnt sich denke ich nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Oktober 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Und wie zufriden bist mit der New Edition
> Auch ein Ratztern , Schleifen im Idle bei gewoissen Drehzahlen
> 
> @Schauderwelz
> ...


Naja die VRMs habe gekocht. Nach dem ich die Pads getauscht habe ist sie Temperaturtechnisch auf guten 70°C sowohl GPU als auch VRM1. VRM2 bleibt bei 54°C.

Schleifen habe ich keins.


DARPA schrieb:


> Ohh, war mal wieder eine gestorben


Der VRAM hatte macken und abartiges Spulenfiepen im Low-Last Bereich.


----------



## Azzteredon (8. Oktober 2015)

Mal ne Zwischen Frage, habt ihr auch so extremes Spulebfiepen? Seit ich die Karte (290X) auf wakü umgebaut hab fällt mir das(trotz Frameratenbegrenzung) in WoW und HotS auf das es extrem laut ist... Ist eine alte Revision, keine New-Edition


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Oktober 2015)

Ja hatte ich bei der alten Karte auch. :/


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2015)

Meine hat unglaublich lautes und nerviges Coil Buzzing, ich überlege schon lange, die Spulen zu tauschen...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Oktober 2015)

Schonmal etwas an der Spannung gedreht?

Meine ASUS 290 läuft nur bei Standardsettings ohne Probleme.
Aber sobald ich dann bei Spannung oder Takt auch nur minimal Änderungen vornehme, dreht die Karte komplett am Rad. Vielleicht ist es bei euch ja genau andersrum


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Oktober 2015)

Nah 1100Mhz schafft meine nicht mal. Da will die schon gefühlte 10kV.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Oktober 2015)

Dann vielleicht besser Undervolten?


----------



## k.meier (8. Oktober 2015)

hi Leute, ab heute auch stolzer R9290 Besitzer!!

Folgende Frage dazu: Unter Gpu-Z wird nur PCI-E x8 statt 16 angezeigt, obwohl die Grafikkarte im richtigen Slot ist.  Weiß da  vielleicht ne Lösung?
Hat wer zufällig zum Bildschirm einen Fernseher angeschlossen(über HDMI) und hat das mit dem Sound rausbekommen?
Fast Boot aktivieren? hat das schon jemand probiert mit dem GOP?

Grafik : R9290 Sapphiere tri x oc
Board ist  MSI Z97 G45 Gaming.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (8. Oktober 2015)

k.meier schrieb:


> Folgende Frage dazu: Unter Gpu-Z wird nur PCI-E x8 statt 16 angezeigt, obwohl die Grafikkarte im richtigen Slot ist.  Weiß da  vielleicht ne Lösung?



setz sie mal unter Last und schau dann nochmal nach, müsste dann x16 sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Oktober 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nah 1100Mhz schafft meine nicht mal. Da will die schon gefühlte 10kV.


Du Armer...[emoji12]  Du hast aber auchn Pech...Nun haste auch noch einen oc krüppel erwischt[emoji19] 
Dann mach uv...meine lasse ich meistens bei 980/1250mhz laufen. Zb jetzt bei BAttlefront @Max bei avg 70-90 fps


WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Ich werde es selbst noch testen, aber wie sind denn eure 290 OC Erfahrungen? Steigt die Abwärme und der Verbrauch ins lächerlich hohe? Hat man überhaupt ein gutes leistungsplus? Gehe mal von ca.  4 bis 5 fps mehr aus, bei z. B. 1100 MHz.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Oktober 2015)

Naja bei 3200x1350 (alles Max.) @BF4 kommt es auf jeden Prozent an.


----------



## k.meier (8. Oktober 2015)

@ DanielHD XX: Hab ich schon probiert.
lg


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Oktober 2015)

Gibt's hier (oder irgendwo im PCGHX-Forum) eine Truppe, die fleißig Battlefront Beta zockt?
Ich war gerade mit nem Kollegen dran, aber der hatte keinen Bock mehr, weil mit seiner GTX 680 amp! ständig ein Anzeigetreiberfehler kam.


----------



## ebastler (9. Oktober 2015)

Sag ihm, er soll mal 50MHz von Chip und VRAM wegnehmen. OC Modelle haben häufig Probleme in Frostbite Spielen.


----------



## DARPA (9. Oktober 2015)

@Pseudo: Deine wievielte Hawaii ist das jetzt?




WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Ich werde es selbst noch testen, aber wie sind denn eure 290 OC Erfahrungen? Steigt die Abwärme und der Verbrauch ins lächerlich hohe? Hat man überhaupt ein gutes leistungsplus? Gehe mal von ca.  4 bis 5 fps mehr aus, bei z. B. 1100 MHz.


Die Taktskalierung ist schon sehr gut. Temps und Verbrauch hängt halt davon ab, wieviel Spannung man draufgibt. Hier heisst es, den Sweetspot zu finden.
Das Beste ist mit verscheidenen Profilen zu arbeiten. Dann kann man die Performance einstellen wie man sie braucht.


----------



## ebastler (9. Oktober 2015)

Kann dir mal ein paar 3D Mark Links schicken. Speicher von 1250 auf 1700 hochzuziehen brachte bei mir ungefähr so viele Punkte wie den Core um 50Mhz hochzuziehen. Also nicht die Welt.

Sweetspot bei mir sind wohl 1150/1500, +63mV (BF4 stable) bzw +56mV (stable in allem außer BF4). Reell sind das dann 1.164V unter Last am Chip. Verbrauch ist nicht viel höher als Stock, aber doch merkbar. >15% Leistungsplus sind aber doch ne Hausnummer!


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Oktober 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja bei 3200x1350 (alles Max.) @BF4 kommt es auf jeden Prozent an.


Ich kann 1440x3440 (DS) @70Hz  (OC) bieten ;D
 Unter 1,1Ghz geht da gar nichts, aber mein Peter II bekommt das Teil bei +75mV einfach nicht mehr gekühlt


----------



## Azzteredon (9. Oktober 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Schonmal etwas an der Spannung gedreht?
> 
> Meine ASUS 290 läuft nur bei Standardsettings ohne Probleme.
> Aber sobald ich dann bei Spannung oder Takt auch nur minimal Änderungen vornehme, dreht die Karte komplett am Rad. Vielleicht ist es bei euch ja genau andersrum


Jetzt wo du es sagst... Seit ich die wakü habe ist die Spannung oben [emoji317] seitdem isses auch so extrem  ich schiebs mal darauf


----------



## Körschgen (9. Oktober 2015)

Hängt von Karte und "Skin" des Afterburners ab...

Mach mal nen Screenie.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Oktober 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> @Pseudo: Deine wievielte Hawaii ist das jetzt?


#7  Hauptsache CS:GO schafft sie.^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Oktober 2015)

Normalerweise passt es Spannung und Takt nach oben oder unten hin so aneinander an, dass die Karte flüssig läuft und eben mehr oder weniger Leistung zur Verfügung bekommt.
Eine manuelle Regelung ist normalerweise aber besser, weil man dann nicht an die vordefinierten Werte aus dem Bios gebunden ist und bei gleicher Spannung ggf. noch etwas mehr Takt (Kern > Speicher) bei gleich hoher Stabilität rausholen kann.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Oktober 2015)

Jein, ich würde mich auf jeden Fall Schritt für Schritt hochbahnen und schauen, ab welchem Wert die Karte instabil wird, dabei auch die Auslastung und Temperaturen im Auge behalten.
Du masst halt herausfinden, mit welcher Spannung deine Karte noch zurechtkommt, wann sie absolut instabil wird (Treiber schmiert ab, Blackscreen, Throttle etc.) oder die Temperaturen nicht mehr im Verhältnis stehen.


----------



## k.meier (9. Oktober 2015)

hi Leute, ab heute auch stolzer R9290 Besitzer!!

Folgende Frage dazu: Unter Gpu-Z wird nur PCI-E x8 statt 16 angezeigt, obwohl die Grafikkarte im richtigen Slot ist. Weiß da vielleicht ne Lösung?
Hat wer zufällig zum Bildschirm einen Fernseher angeschlossen(über HDMI) und hat das mit dem Sound rausbekommen?
Fast Boot aktivieren? hat das schon jemand probiert mit dem GOP?

Grafik : R9290 Sapphiere tri x oc
Board ist MSI Z97 G45 Gaming.

*Sorry das ich nochmals lästig bin:
Hab jetzt im Bios die Einstellungen gecheckt, da ist alles auf Auto. Müsste eigentlich x16 sein, kommt aber nix an in GPU-Z. Andere Ideen noch?*


----------



## k.meier (9. Oktober 2015)

ok, dann lass ich es bleiben weiter zu suchen, da bekomme ich nur die Krätze


----------



## k.meier (9. Oktober 2015)

wie isn das bei deiner Karte? , ich hab genau die selbe Karte wie du. GPU-Z 0.85 Version


----------



## DARPA (9. Oktober 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Muss mal ganz doof fragen, ist bei den neuen Grafikkarten das powerlimit die Spannung? Weil ich kann keine Spannung einstellen im afterburner.


In den Settings Spannungsregelung freigeben.

@ Powerlimit: 
Wenn man Zeit  und Lust hat, kann man sich mit dem Erhöhen rantasten. Nämlich erst  dann erhöhen, wenn der Takt nicht mehr stabil gehalten wird. Ich habs bei den OC  Profilen einfach voll aufgedreht.  Macht ja keinen großen Unterschied. Karte saugt ja eh nur soviel wie sie braucht.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> #7  Hauptsache CS:GO schafft sie.^^


Heavy.  Und da dachte ich schon, bei mir wars ne Odysee mit 4 Karten ^^ Aber  die 290 isses irgendwie auch wert. Ich mag sie immer noch. OK, mehr Leistung geht immer (wie bei Autos)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Oktober 2015)

Jo die 290 ist schon ein schicke Karte. Nur die 390 find ich besser😉 wegen den 8gb ram....aber Takt ist eh kein Problem bei mir....ich schaffe 1150/1500mhz @24/7 ( und der Speicher geht noch höher) 

Die einzig interessant e Karte ist die 980ti.....aber soviel Geld geb ich für eine Karte nicht aus😁

Die nächste Generation könnte für mich interessiert werden. Ich hoffe Amd macht da wieder alles richtig und mit schönem HBM2 @8gb 😃

Möchte gerne bei amd bleiben obwohl ich auch nvidia nehmen würde...amd find ich aber n tick besser 😋
Ich hatte früher auch schon nvidia...zb 9800gtx auf GTX260@AC Extreme auf 560ti @AC Extreme von PoV ( diese war der Hammer....die lief mit der idle Spannung von 0,950v auf 980mhz )
Dann gab es die Asus 7950 und dann die Ref 290....die ich schnell wieder zurück gab, da Turbine und heiss und spulenfiepen....Nun habe ich meine vaporX seit übern Jahr und bin noch immer sehr glücklich und keine Probleme


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Oktober 2015)

Sah bei mir sogar ähnlich aus, als ich es noch mit OC versucht habe 
Hatte damals ein UT-Benchmark offen und etwa 5 FPS Gewinn. In Heaven waren es dann zwischen 2-4 FPS, im miserabel programmierten AC Unity nur noch 2 FPS.
Den Speichertakt zu erhöhen bringt eigentlich kaum etwas. Grundsätzlich würde ich versuchen, die Waage zwischen (möglichst hohem) GPU-Takt und (möglichst niedriger) Spannung zu finden, sofern du das überhaupt so differenziert regulieren kannst (Spannungsregulation im Afterburner freischalten!).

Bin von den Werten her damals bei 1100 MHz Core und 1380 MHz Memory hängen geblieben.
Bei mehr Takt ist der Treiber abgeschmiert und oder die Spulen drehten verrückt.
Nach einigen Restarts und Tests mit den o.g. Werten hatte ich dann zwischenzeitlich sogar im Idle ein auffälliges Spulenfiepen.
Hab es dann letztendlich sein lassen und wieder alles auf Standardspecs gesetzt.

Die synthetischen 5 FPS sind es mir nicht wert, wenn meine Karte dann alle 5 Minuten ein Snickers braucht 
Wäre ja auch schon fast zu schön, wenn ich meinen Moprheus noch etwas ausreizen dürfte...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Oktober 2015)

Das Fiepen lag wohl am veränderten Takt in Kombination mit der höheren Spannung.
Habs dann halt sein lassen und nach ein paar Restarts hats sich auch wieder verflüchtigt.
Hab das OC in Zusammenhang mit meiner Voodoo-R9 von ASUS dann als Hexenwerk abgetan und fortan sein lassen ^^
Hatte seitdem auch keine vergleichbaren Probleme mehr.

Die 1110 MHz waren aber schon grenzwertig.
So für ein paar Tests und Benchmarks hats noch gereicht. Aber nach ein paar mal Rebooten gabs immer wieder mal Probleme, vor allem Blackscreens.
Ich glaube da hatte auch Afterburner und der alte AMD-Treiber dazu beigetragen, dass alles nicht sonderlich stabil lief.

Beim Absenken oder Erhöhen der Spannungs sollte man grundsätzlich immer mit Vorsicht vorgehen.
So lange du die Werte gewissenhaft, in kleinen Abständen erhöhst und die Stabilität ausgiebig testest, sollte die Karte langfristig damit zurecht kommen.
Zumindest im Idealfall... kann immer mal zu einem Defekt kommen.
Was für Werte man jeweils erreicht ist auch Glückssache, unterliegt der Serienstreuung.


----------



## k.meier (9. Oktober 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Meine läuft/wird angezeigt mit x16 PCI-E 3.0. Allerdings liegt das am Mainboard, bzw. viel mehr an der Kompatibilität mit GPU-Z.
> Hast du denn eine Soundkarte oder irgendeine andere Karte in einem PCI-E Slot? Vielleicht nimmt solch eine Karte Bandbreite weg.
> 
> Nein ich hab keine weitere Karte drin hängen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du undervoltest, brauchst du das Powerlimit nicht zu erhöhen.
Versuch das wie gesagt so tief wie möglich zu setzen.


----------



## bath92 (10. Oktober 2015)

Hab auch lange hin und her probiert mit OC und hatte zwischenzeitlich auch Probleme mit den VRM-Temperaturen.
Mittlerweile hab ich aber die richtigen Einstellungen für meine Karte gefunden. Ein UV-Profil mit -12mV bei Standardwerten (1030/1400) und zwei OC Profile mit +25mV (1100/1400) und +50mV (1175/1500).
Profil wird dann je nach Spiel ausgewählt und läuft super, hat aber auch einiges an Zeit und Geld gekostet (Morpheus, Lüfter, neue WLP und Pads).


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Oktober 2015)

Bis 100°C sind die VRMs offiziell kein Problem.
Wobei eine möglichst geringe Temperatur natürlich nie schaden kann.
Eine geringere lokale Abwärme führt auch immer zu einer geringeren Belastung der umliegenden Bauteile 

Meine R9 290 mit Morpheus dümpelt bei VRM1 meist auch so um die 75°C rum.
Je nach Spiel oder Benchmark werden es dann auch schon mal gerne 80°C.
Gekühlt werden meine Spawas übrigens mit ein paar größeren Alukörpern. Meinen Asus-Stock-Kühler kann man vergessen, da sind die 90°C+ vorprogrammiert.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Oktober 2015)

In den oberen Taktbereichen skaliert dein Sample wirklich sehr gut. Du solltest mal für maximale Kühleistung sorgen (100% PWM, ggf. Gehäuse öffnen) und dann mal mit +62/+75mV Benchen.

Meine macht mit +25mV 1105Mhz und mit +50mV dann gerade einmal 1135Mhz, als kleiner Vergleich.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Oktober 2015)

Moment; die Kühler sind immer die selben, also auch bei Nvidia so schlecht 

Das Problem lag bei mir aber auch daran, dass meine Karte noch einen dieser flachen VRM-Kühler hatte.
Mittlerweile ist da alles in den Hauptkühler integriert... was hoffentlich effizienter ausfällt.

Ich denke mal, ich werde bei mir auch nochmal versuchen, die Spannung ein wenig abzusenken (liegt @Stock bei knapp 1,16V).
Vorher müsste ich aber mein System neu aufsetzen, um den ganzen Treiber-Müll loszuwerden. Aktuell kollidieren irgendwie meine ganzen OC- und Monitoring-Programme.
Wenn ich den AB starte, bleibt Windows hängen


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Oktober 2015)

So meine R9 390 Nitro ist verbaut und die FuryX aus dem Rechner verbannt 
hatte bisher nur die Star Wars Beta als Referenz.

Aber mit der Nitro bin ich recht zufrieden.

die FuryX hatte zwar 80-90 FPS bei 70 Grad aber das was die 390 Nitro schafft reicht mir vollkommen. 
Die Nitro lag bei 60-65 FPS bei 75 Grad.

jeweils im Ultra Setting bei 1440p

da ich meistens aufgrund des ruhigeren Bildes mit V-Sync Spiele reicht die 390 vollkommen aus für mich.


in Guild Wars 2 lagen beide Karten bei umdie 45 FPS, aber liegt wohl an GW2, hatte mit der GTx970 auch nicht mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Octobit (11. Oktober 2015)

Nutzt wer eine 290x oder 290 in Verbindung mit einem 4K Monitor? Wie gut läuft das? In Benchmarks wird oft nur Ultra oder high getestet, aber keine Settings um auf 60 fps zu kommen. Falls wer Erfahrungen hat oder mal kurz nachmessen möchte wäre das super. Besonders interessant fände ich Dota2, Diablo 3, Star Wars:Battlefront und Witcher 3. 
Ich hab so noch nix gefunden, an dem man sehen kann, wie weit man mit den Details runter muss um vernünftige fps zu bekommen. Zumindest im Rahmen bis 40fps sollte es wegen Freesync sein.

Schönen Sonntag noch,
Octobit


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich könnte dir 1800x4480 mit ResolutuonScale (175%) in Battlefront anbieten. Auf einer 290X bis 1135Mhz aktuell.


----------



## Octobit (11. Oktober 2015)

Immer her damit, das gibt sich von den Pixeln ja fast nix zu 3840*2160.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Oktober 2015)

Na denn:
290X@1105/1325 
Fx6100@4,48/2,53Ghz
8Gb DDR3 -1840

Medium Preset: 58Fps

High Preset: 45Fps

Ultra Preset: 35Fps

Für TAA kann man dann noch immer ca. 10% abziehen.

Speicherauslastung ist maximal bei 3300Mb gewesen.


Edit: Wie gehts eigentlich deiner Karte? 
Wir wollten uns ja (irgendwann) mal über Problemlösungen austauschen.


----------



## bath92 (11. Oktober 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Hat der Speichertakt bei UHD Auflösung einen größeren Einfluss? (im Vergleich zu 1920x1080/2560x1440)



Bevor die Speicherbandbreite der Flaschenhals wird geht dir in UHD (zumindest mit den 4GB-Modellen) eh der VRAM aus bzw. die FPS werden unspielbar.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (12. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt meine R9 290X Matrix seit ca. 3 Monaten. Alt ist die ungefähr 5 Monat.

Mir fällt manchmal auf das mein Zimmer immer nach einer Elektro-Fabrik riecht wenn die Karte in einigen Spielen 70-75 Grad wird. Ist das eigentlich normal?

lg


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. Oktober 2015)

Mit was ließt du die Temperatur aus? Die R9 290x Matrix wird extrem warm mit dem Asuskühler da zwei Heatpipes nicht auf dem Chip aufliegen man sieht auch gut und gerne mal schnell 90-95°C in Furmark völlig egal auf was man die Lüfter stellt. Wenn es verbrannt riecht ist es definitiv nicht normal, schau dir mal noch die Vrm Temperatur unter Last an.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Oktober 2015)

Welches Netzteil hast du? 
Die Matrix frisst als X und durch die hohe Temperatur dann doch schon sehr ordentlich. Mein älteres GX600 Lite (billiges 50€ Teil aus 2012) bläst dabei schon sehr gut Abwärme ins Zimmer.

Ist auf der Karte noch die Plastikabdeckung drauf und sind die Schrauben noch versiegelt?


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (13. Oktober 2015)

@Dissi 

Mit HWinfo 64, MSI Afterburner & GPU-Z 

Die Vrm Temp. kann man bei der Matrix wohl nicht auslesen. Leider.

WLP wurde von mir gleich am selben Tag ausgetauscht (MX-2) danach wurde die keine 90°+ mehr  (wobei das mit Plastikabdeckung + geschlossenem Gehäuse so war)

@WhiningCoil 

Kann nicht sein da die Paste höchstwahrscheinlich von Asus stammte und diese so dermaßen eingetrocknet gewesen war.

@tsd560ti 

BeQuiet Pure Power L8 500W (4-5 Monate alt)

Warme Luft kann ich nicht wirklich vom NT wahrnehmen. Von der Graka naja lauwarm würde ich eher sagen.

Die Plastikabdeckung ist wieder dran ob die vorher solche Gerüche von sich gegeben hat (also ohne) muss ich nachsehen. Außerdem waren die Temp. dann unter 60Grad. Ich befürchte das es evtl. dran liegen könnte.  

Siegel war noch dran...

Werde euch auf jeden Fall in den kommenden Tagen davon berichten. Vielen Dank bis dahin


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Oktober 2015)

Gut, das Netzteil ist keins was unter Last stinkt, das kann man verwenden.

VRM-Temps sind per Asus GPU Tweak auslesbar, aber bei der schicken 14Phasen Versorgung kaum nötig. Da ist wohl eher der ungekühlte VRAM ein Problem.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Oktober 2015)

> VRM-Temps sind per Asus GPU Tweak auslesbar, aber bei der schicken 14Phasen Versorgung kaum nötig. Da ist wohl eher der ungekühlte VRAM ein Problem.



 der Vram bleibt doch selbst ohne Kühler sehr kühl solang man kein Oc anlegt?!


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2015)

Also, meiner wird mit Kühlern sehr warm, ohne OC.


----------



## Octobit (13. Oktober 2015)

Könnte auch daran liegen, dass GPU und VRM die ganze Platine einfach aufheizt. Zumindest meine Backplate ist immer gut warm.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Oktober 2015)

Jupp, dann oben drauf noch ein bisschen eigene Wärmeentwicklung...
Die Platine heizt sich zum Beispiel, bei einer GTX Titan X auf rund 70°C auf und der Speicher auf der Rückseite wird dann rund 100-105°C warm. Wenn ich  mich noch richtig erinnere... Im Luftstrom sollte der VRAM aber recht unempfindlich sein...


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir sehe ich nie mehr als 60-70°C und ich habe nur die kleinen Kühler drauf welche bei Morpheus dabei waren.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja, Kühler drauf und im Luftstrom


----------



## bath92 (13. Oktober 2015)

Glaub in den letzten Beiträgen wurden VRM und VRAM etwas durcheinander gebracht?! 

Der VRAM (Grafikspeicher) sollte nun wirklich nicht stark zur Erhitzung der Karte beitragen. Chip und VRM (Spannungswandler) sind die hauptsächlichen Hitzequellen einer GPU.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Oktober 2015)

Sorry das ich eure Konversation störe aber:
Ich möchte bei meiner 290 mal die WLP tauschen (habe eine PCS+). Lohnt es sich da überhaupt wenn man "nur" MX-4 drauf macht ? Oder kann ich es dann gleich lassen ?
Weil 2-3Grad wären schon nicht schlecht für meine Ohren ^^


----------



## bath92 (13. Oktober 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Sorry das ich eure Konversation störe aber:
> Ich möchte bei meiner 290 mal die WLP tauschen (habe eine PCS+). Lohnt es sich da überhaupt wenn man "nur" MX-4 drauf macht ? Oder kann ich es dann gleich lassen ?
> Weil 2-3Grad wären schon nicht schlecht für meine Ohren ^^



WLP tauschen lohnt sich immer, die Kühlerhersteller nehmen oft das billigste Zeug und von dem auch noch viel zu viel. Wenn die Karte dann mal ein paar Monate im Einsatz war ist die Paste noch dazu meist völlig vertrocknet und leitet die Wärme nur noch sehr schlecht. Zwischen 5 °C und 10 °C sollte je nach Alter der aktuellen Paste schon drin sein.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Oktober 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> WLP tauschen lohnt sich immer, die Kühlerhersteller nehmen oft das billigste Zeug und von dem auch noch viel zu viel. Wenn die Karte dann mal ein paar Monate im Einsatz war ist die Paste noch dazu meist völlig vertrocknet und leitet die Wärme nur noch sehr schlecht. Zwischen 5 °C und 10 °C sollte je nach Alter der aktuellen Paste schon drin sein.


Bin zwar etwas Erkältet aber mache dann gleich noch ein paar Fotos ^^
Setzte mich dann mal vor sie


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Oktober 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> WLP tauschen lohnt sich immer, die Kühlerhersteller nehmen oft das billigste Zeug und von dem auch noch viel zu viel. Wenn die Karte dann mal ein paar Monate im Einsatz war ist die Paste noch dazu meist völlig vertrocknet und leitet die Wärme nur noch sehr schlecht. Zwischen 5 °C und 10 °C sollte je nach Alter der aktuellen Paste schon drin sein.



Finde ich vollkommen übertrieben.
Es gibt auch Hersteller, die sehr gute Pasten verwenden. Bei meiner EVGA 960 hatte ich wenns hochkommt 1°C Unterschied gegenüber einer Chillfactor III, was aber auch genau so gut mit der Verteilung hätte zusammenghängen können. Normalerweise werden die auch erst nach ein bis zwei Jahren starker Belastung so richtig furztrocken. Aber so lange sie nicht zu dick aufgetragen und halbwegs leitfähig ist, kann man es eigentlich für ne Weile dabei belassen...

Zurück zur PCS:
Da Powercolor eher als Hersteller von Budget-Karten gilt, könnte der Austausch tatsächlich etwas bringen.
Wenn, dann würde ich aber lieber etwas Richtung Gelid GC Extreme verwenden, damit sich der potenzielle Garantieverlust auch "lohnt"


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Oktober 2015)

[emoji57]  Wie will PowerColor im Garantiefall bitte nachweisen, dass er die WLP getauscht hat. Sofern er keine Bauteile beschädigt.

Und es bringt bei 95% der Karten etwas.

Wenn ich da nur an meine 290X TriX New Edition denke.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab glaube ich noch die gelid extreme wlp irgendwo rumliegen....hatte ich mal für meinen cpu kühler gebraucht...ist aber schon übern Jahr her....kann man die noch nutzen? Möchte meine vaporX auch mal eine frische wlp gönnen😁
Die temps sind bisl schlechter geworden....bisl 😊


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja zuvor schön war machen, damit Sie sich besser auftragen lässt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Oktober 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie will PowerColor im Garantiefall bitte nachweisen, dass er die WLP getauscht hat. Sofern er keine Bauteile beschädigt.



Gibt da immer solche Experten, die nicht nur die "beschädigten" Schrauben sehen wollen 
So oder so hängts aber von der Kulanz des Herstellers bzw. Händlers ab, ob die Karte im Garantiefall durchgewunken wird oder nicht.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (13. Oktober 2015)

Hatte heute aus heiterem Himmel zwei Blackscreens in Idle... Obwohl die Taktraten sonst immer stabil waren, selbst Game und Bench Stable... Bin mal gespannt ob noch nen dritter hinterher kommt.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Oktober 2015)

Kann nur empfehlen die Karte 5min aufzuheizen. Ich hab den Kühler kaum runter bekommen...
Dazu war auf den Kondensatoren der Graka auch WLP, hatte allerdings schiss diese zu beschädigen, deshalb habe ich sie draufgelassen. Dazu sah das richtig eklig aus und war auch ehr Knete anstatt Paste.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Oktober 2015)

Hab in all den Jahre noch nie den Fall gehabt das der Händler / Hersteller im Garantiefall wegen getauschter Wärmeleitpaste gemotzt hat die kann man guten Gewissens tauschen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Oktober 2015)

Musst du nicht. Die Frage ist eher ob du mit der Leistung und der Lautstärke ein Problem hast. Zudem auch die Frage seit wann die Karte dein eigen ist? Nach ein zwei Jahren kann man der Karte noch herausputzen um alles mögliche herauszuholen, wenn das Portemonnaie "Nein" sagt.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Oktober 2015)

Morgen schaue ich mal ob ich einen Temp Unterschied habe. Wenn ich GTA zocke komm ich etwa auf 82Grad (eigene Lüfterkurve)

PS: 1000 Beiträge


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Oktober 2015)

Soweit ich weis ist das Stillstehen nicht machbar

Und was du bei 24% hörst wird das PWM fiepen sein


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (14. Oktober 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Gut, das Netzteil ist keins was unter Last stinkt, das kann man verwenden.
> 
> VRM-Temps sind per Asus GPU Tweak auslesbar, aber bei der schicken 14Phasen Versorgung kaum nötig. Da ist wohl eher der ungekühlte VRAM ein Problem.



Ja das Netzteil ist auch echt leise im Gegensatz zum Rest^^

Ich habe jetzt die VRM-Temps nicht ausgelesen, da ich vor Furmark einfach mal  die Lüfter drehen lassen hab bei 100% und siehe da den selben Geruch nach Elektrik Fabrik bzw. Neuware habe ich erneut (etwas weniger) wahrgenommen jedoch wenn ich meine Nase direkt in den Luftstrom hingehalten hab.

Außerdem habe ich den Plastikdeckel wieder abgenommen und nach über 10 Min Furmark wurde die Karte statt 86° "nur" noch 73° Grad. Und es riecht auch nicht mehr so wie vorher 

Ich denke mal dass das Material Geruch mit der Zeit weniger sein wird.  Falls nicht wäre dies dann überhaupt ein Grund für RMA ? 

LG

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: Also ich hab mal GPU Tweak installiert und musste feststellen das man nach wie vor es nicht auslesen kann. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Oktober 2015)

Versuchs mal mit Version 2.8.2, den Monitor musst du natürlich unten links auch erstmal starten .


----------



## Mysterion (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich brate meine Karten (mit offensichtlichem Neu-Geruch) zuallererst auch erst Mal eine Runde mit dem Furmark und fülle nebenbei schon das RMA-Formular aus.

Einfach das nächste Mal an der Antistatiktüte/Verpackung der Karte schnuppern. Falls wirklich etwas am kokeln ist, riecht und sieht man das sehr schnell.


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Oktober 2015)

Nicht alle Modelle haben die Funktion die Lüfter komplett auszuschalten, das ist nur wenigen Modellen wie der Vapor-X vorbehalten wobei diese soweit ich weiß den mittleren Fan zum kühlen der Vrms weiter laufen lässt. Aber mal ehrlich 700 Rpm das hört doch kein Mensch mehr wenn man ein anständiges Customdesign mit guten Fans gekauft hat. Teilweise kann man es auch übertreiben ich halte von dem ganzen abschalten der Lüfter absolut nichts, im Idle schön runter drehen dann hat man auch seine Ruhe und die Komponenten bleiben ingesamt kühler. Wer es lautlos möchte sollte in eine Wakü investieren.


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Oktober 2015)

Naja die Eloops auf 800 Rpm Karte unter Last nie höher als 60-62°C... Morpheus eben .
Kannst die Lüfter aber schon früher auf 40% stellen das sollte auch noch recht ruhig sein hatte ich damals bei meiner 7970 ab knappen 50-55°C.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Oktober 2015)

Der Zero-Fan-Mode ist auch nur ein Marketing-Instrument. Technisch gesehen bringt er nur Nachteile mit sich.
Da würde ich lieber die ~700 Umdrehungen laufen lassen, anstatt meine Karte zum Glühen zu bringen. Wenn die Lüfter dann immernoch zu laut sind, hat man wohl ein schlechtes Modell erwischt.
Der Morpheus ist natürlich der einfachste Weg, das ganze zu umgehen. Meine eLoop laufen auch nicht mit viel mehr als 800 U/min und ich komme eigentlich nie über die 65°C.


----------



## Körschgen (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde auch nicht ganz so spät aufdrehen.
Sonst hast du in Spielen fùr kurze Zeit Ruhe, Karte heizt sich auf und pustet auf einmal los, geht wieder, pustet wieder los...usw...
Ich hatte immer 3 Stufen mit dem PCS Kühler.
Alles bis 50° auf min Drehzahl.
Und bei 65°, 75°, 85° bin ich jeweils höher gegangen.
Alles um die 60% Fanspeed war bei mir noch auszuhalten... Dann muss man mit seinen Games testen wo man ca landet und die Kurve daran anpassen...


----------



## DARPA (14. Oktober 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Hab mal folgende Lüfterkurve eingestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab bei der Lüfterkurve ne Hystere von 4 °C eingestellt, dann springt die Drehzahl nicht so oft.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich fange auch lieber ein bisschen eher an aufzufrehen. In meinem Fall spielt es nichtmal eine so große Rolle, aber deine Spannungswandler wollen auch bei Teillast (70° auf GPU) ein bisschen Luft haben.

Die Kurve nutze ich komplett aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Oktober 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Nicht alle Modelle haben die Funktion die Lüfter komplett auszuschalten, das ist nur wenigen Modellen wie der Vapor-X vorbehalten wobei diese soweit ich weiß den mittleren Fan zum kühlen der Vrms weiter laufen lässt. Aber mal ehrlich 700 Rpm das hört doch kein Mensch mehr wenn man ein anständiges Customdesign mit guten Fans gekauft hat. Teilweise kann man es auch übertreiben ich halte von dem ganzen abschalten der Lüfter absolut nichts, im Idle schön runter drehen dann hat man auch seine Ruhe und die Komponenten bleiben ingesamt kühler. Wer es lautlos möchte sollte in eine Wakü investieren.


Jo der mittlere läuft immer


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Oktober 2015)

Ohne dein VBIOS zu verändern kommst du gar nicht in Bereiche, die Sapphire deinem Lüfter als schadend ansieht, also kannst du auch 5 oder 0% einstellen, der bleibt immer bei der Drehzahl in der das Lager nicht rappelt, wackelt und kaputt geht.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (14. Oktober 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Version 2.8.2, den Monitor musst du natürlich unten links auch erstmal starten .



Auch mit 2.8.2.0 wird es nicht angezeigt.



Mysterion schrieb:


> Ich brate meine Karten (mit offensichtlichem Neu-Geruch) zuallererst auch erst Mal eine Runde mit dem Furmark und fülle nebenbei schon das RMA-Formular aus.
> 
> Einfach das nächste Mal an der Antistatiktüte/Verpackung der Karte schnuppern. Falls wirklich etwas am kokeln ist, riecht und sieht man das sehr schnell.



Da kann ich wohl beruhigt sein 

LG


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Oktober 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Ich brate meine Karten (mit offensichtlichem Neu-Geruch) zuallererst auch erst Mal eine Runde mit dem Furmark und fülle nebenbei schon das RMA-Formular aus.
> 
> Einfach das nächste Mal an der Antistatiktüte/Verpackung der Karte schnuppern. Falls wirklich etwas am kokeln ist, riecht und sieht man das sehr schnell.


Besser hätte man es nicht schreiben können. [emoji5]


----------



## LexLex1990 (3. November 2015)

Hallo.
Ich besitze jetzt schon seit längeren die r9 390 Nitro und hätte eine Frage dazu.

Ab wann springen den bei euch die Lüfter an (meine nicht die Temperatur).
 Bei mir sie springen oft schon nur bei YT Videos an und das eindeutig hörbar. 
Finde das ziemlich nervig...


----------



## tsd560ti (3. November 2015)

Da taktet sie ja auch schon ordentlich hoch, sollte also schon gut hinkommen.


----------



## DerFoehn (3. November 2015)

Auf die genaue Temperatur hab ich noch nicht geachtet, aber es ist durchaus auch schon beim Surfen (YouTube) oder beim Videos schauen mit dem VLC vorgekommen, dass die Lüfter anspringen. Die Karte taktet halt höher, als im Idle, also wenn gar keine Last anliegt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. November 2015)

LexLex1990 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich besitze jetzt schon seit längeren die r9 390 Nitro und hätte eine Frage dazu.
> 
> Ab wann springen den bei euch die Lüfter an (meine nicht die Temperatur).
> ...


Erstelle doch mit dem MSI Afterburner eine eigene Lüfterkurve , so das die Lüfter auf min Umdrehungen drehen. Zb wenn ab 60 Grad die Luffis anspringen , dann mit dem Afterburner zb 60-65 Grad 25% Lüfter Geschwindigkeit. 

UV der Karte würde eventuell auch schon einwenig bringen [emoji6]


----------



## DARPA (3. November 2015)

Bei YT (HTML5) taktet bei mir nur der RAM hoch. Das Dumme ist, der kennt nur Stand- oder Vollgas.

Am besten ein 2D Profil anlegen, wo die Taktraten auf Minimum gedreht sind. Mehr als 45 °C GPU zeigt die Vapor bei mir nicht an beim Video schauen. Da sollten doch bei ner 390 die Lüfter noch ausbleiben.


----------



## DerFoehn (3. November 2015)

In warmer Umgebung sind 50 Grad schnell erreicht. Die heizt sich halt schneller auf, weil sie passiv läuft. Was mir aufgefallen ist: Die Lüfter gehen nicht sofort wieder aus, wenn sie unter die angegeben 49 Grad fällt. Sie scheint erst wieder runtergekühlt werden zu müssen. So verhält sich das jedenfalls bei mir und deshalb sind die Lüfter während des normalen Office und Multimedia Betriebs recht häufig an. Stören tut mich das allerdings nicht, da sieh auf minimaler Drehzahl eigentlich nicht hörbar ist. Ansonsten kann man ja, wie schon gesagt wurde, eine manuelle Kurve einstellen.


----------



## LexLex1990 (3. November 2015)

Laut GPU Z drehen die Lüfter dann gleich mit über 1000RPM.
Oder ist das ein Auslesefehler?


----------



## tsd560ti (3. November 2015)

Langsamer können die Lüfter nicht drehen, dann würden sie anfangen unrund zu schlagen oder eben ausgehen.

Ein PKW-Verbrennungmotor braucht (aus anderen Gründen) ja auch seine 750rpm Mindestdrehzahl und kann nicht einfach auf 100rpm an der Ampel zurückggehen bzw. wäre es schädlich.


----------



## S754 (4. November 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-auf-fury-unboxing-einbau-und-benchmarks.html


----------



## tsd560ti (4. November 2015)

Wenn du die 290 schon hast kostet dich der Tausch grob 100€ und mehr, da behalt die Schleuder doch lieber und investier in GCN 2.0.

Wenn du einen anderen Kühler haben möchtest nimm doch gleich sowas: https://www.caseking.de/prolimatech-black-series-mk-26-blacksilent-pro-120-edition-zubu-024.html
Den darf ich ab morgen ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. November 2015)

Nö lohnt nicht


----------



## Medje (5. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt, völlig anders als geplant, eine 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC für 286€ erworben.

Damit wird bis 2017 gefahren und dann in den High End-Bereich gewechselt.

(Asus p8p67 pro rev 3.1, i5 2500K 3,3 GHz, 8GB in 1080p)

Kurz um: Wäre es ratsam, aus der jetzt noch mehr rauszuholen oder stumpf einbauen und gut ist? Irgendwelche nützliche Tipps von erfahrenen 290x OC Usern? 

Schon jetzt besten Dank!

Anmerkung: Gerne auch Kommentare wie: "Das war eine blöde Idee! XY wäre sinnvoller gewesen."


----------



## DerMega (5. November 2015)

Ich würde sagen stumpf einbauen. Da du wie ich nur in FHD spielst, reicht das aus. Ich habe "nur" eine 290 und damit konnt ich bis jetzt alles problemlos spielen. Das aktuellste Game ist Batman, gebe ich zu, aber auch Crysis 3 mit Downsampling lief super und sah geil aus.
Nebenan lief auch immernoch ein Zweitmonitor ind FHD Desktop. Das drückt ja die Frames auch noch etwas.

<fun> P.S.: Das war eine blöde Idee! Ne Titan-X wäre sinnvoller gewesen. </fun>


----------



## tsd560ti (5. November 2015)

Es eigentlich immer ratsam alles rauszuholen. Eine 120% stabile Karte brauchst du nicht, also opfer diese 20% und du wirst mit mehr Leistung belohnt


----------



## DerMega (5. November 2015)

Würde ich nur bei Games machen die unter der Spielbaren Grenze an FPS hängen.
Du musst halt bedenken, dass eine mit OC richtung Limit geführte GraKa unverhältnismäßig mehr Strom für die Leistung will und wesentlich mehr Wärme Produziert. Dies wiederrum führt unweigerlich, bei Luftkühlung, zu einer erhöhten Geräuschkulisse.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

Meine habe ich ein, zwei mal probiert zu übertakten.
Bringt meiner Meinung nach, nicht wirklich viel.
Allerdings zocke ich auch in 2560x1080p auf einem 21:9 -> das Kostet eben mal mehr Leistung als FHD

Vlt. kann mir wer sagen ob es was bringen würde, die Karte (im zweiten?) Bios zu starten. Kann von mir aus auch 400W ziehen - das ist mir egal


----------



## Medje (5. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten 
Mir fällt noch ein, dass in den Cooler Master 690 II Advanced nur 300mm Grakas passen. Die 290x benötigt 305mm.
Meint ihr, das langt noch?


----------



## DerMega (5. November 2015)

Nee. Wie auch. Ausser du modifizierst dein Gehäuse und nimmst den Festplattenkäfig raus.


----------



## Medje (5. November 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Nee. Wie auch. Ausser du modifizierst dein Gehäuse und nimmst den Festplattenkäfig raus.



Der lässt sich nur im unteren Bereich für WaKü entfernen... Muss wohl passend am Gehäuse gesägt werden. 

Generell kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, warum man ein "Gaming-Case" auf GPUs mit maximal 300mm länge auslegt.
Im Nachhinein hätte ich natürlich darauf achten sollen - trotzdem in meinen Augen ein Design-Fehler.


----------



## DerMega (5. November 2015)

Ja na dann: Dremel raus und Attacke


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Ja na dann: Dremel raus und Attacke



Dremel?
Meinen HDD Käfig habe ich ohne Werkzeug "ausgebaut"


----------



## Medje (5. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Dremel?
> Meinen HDD Käfig habe ich ohne Werkzeug "ausgebaut"



... weil er die vom Hersteller eingebaute Funktion dazu hatte?


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

Medje schrieb:


> ... weil er die vom Hersteller eingebaute Funktion dazu hatte?



Der Hersteller hat der Schmarn mit 4 Schrauben fixiert.

2 davon gingen raus und die anderen 2 _drehten durch_


----------



## Medje (5. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Der Hersteller hat der Schmarn mit 4 Schrauben fixiert.
> 
> 2 davon gingen raus und die anderen 2 _drehten durch_



Bei mir ist das Ding gezweiteilt.
Der obere Bereich ist fest genietet. Der untere festgeschraubt, um ihn herauszunehmen, wenn man WaKü einbauen will.
Leider ist der obere, festgenietete Bereich genau auf der Höhe des GPU-Slots...


----------



## DerMega (5. November 2015)

Je nachdem, wie die Nieten angebracht sind, kannst du die auch ausbohren und den Käfig dann abnehmen.
Bei meinem R4 war das auch besser gelöst. einene Käfigteil konnte ich abnehmen den anderen habe ich abschrauben können.


----------



## Medje (5. November 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wie die Nieten angebracht sind, kannst du die auch ausbohren und den Käfig dann abnehmen.
> Bei meinem R4 war das auch besser gelöst. einene Käfigteil konnte ich abnehmen den anderen habe ich abschrauben können.



So hätte ich mir das auch gewünscht...
Muss mal sehen. Vielleicht reicht es ja auch, ein Stück vom oberen Käfig einfach rauszusägen. Die Kabel führe ich dann durch den Käfig, um sie anzuschließen. Einzig der Airflow könnte dann noch ein Problem darstellen.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. November 2015)

Wo sind denn überall Lüfter im Gehäuse? 
@DerMega wenn man den Takt ohne Spannungserhöhung hoch stellt tut sich erstmal nicht viel beim Verbrauch. Kann ich auch demnächst hoffentlich mal nachmessen.  Selbst wenn er die Leistung nicht braucht kann er ja undervolten, dann sinkt der Verbrauch bei gleicher Leistung. 

Egal was man tweaked, es ist immer zum eigenen Vorteil


----------



## Medje (5. November 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wo sind denn überall Lüfter im Gehäuse?
> @DerMega wenn man den Takt ohne Spannungserhöhung hoch stellt tut sich erstmal nicht viel beim Verbrauch. Kann ich auch demnächst hoffentlich mal nachmessen.  Selbst wenn er die Leistung nicht braucht kann er ja undervolten, dann sinkt der Verbrauch bei gleicher Leistung.
> 
> Egal was man tweaked, es ist immer zum eigenen Vorteil



http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/CM690II-Adv_02.jpg

Habe die Grundaustattung:
Rear Fan x1
Top Fan x1
Front Fan x1


----------



## xxZackxx (5. November 2015)

moin moin,
ich habe eine Frage bzgl. einer Aufrüstung zum Crossfiresystem.

Mein Bruder überlegt ein Crossfiresystem mit einer msi r9 290 und einer r9 290 sapphire vapor x aufzubauen. 
Das Ziel des Systems ist es die Zeit zur Pascal-Technologie von Nvidia zu überbrücken ohne auf hohe Einstellungen bei aktuellen Games wie GTA 5, Star wars Battlefront etc. verzichten zu müssen. 

Die Msi besitzt er bereits seit Jahren und ein Kollege verkauft zur Zeit seine Vapor x für 180€ was ein sehr guter Preis ist.
Lohnt es sich für 180€ das Crossfiresystem zu betreiben oder lieber die Msi verkaufen und etwas in die Richtung Fury x zu kaufen?


----------



## tsd560ti (5. November 2015)

Wenn der Rest vom System für CF passt ist das ein sehr interessantes Angebot. Da wären Platz, Belüftung, Netzteil und Mainboard zu nennen.
Trotzdem gibt es ja immernoch die typischen Nachteile, also evtl. VRAM-Knappheit, Mikroruckeln und fehlende/Schlechte Treiberprofile.


----------



## xxZackxx (5. November 2015)

Das Mainboard (msi z87 g45 ) ist crossfire kompatibel. Im Gehäuse treiben 2 Noctua Lüfter Ffrischluft rein und 3 ziehen die Wärme wieder ab. 
Beim Netzteil sehe ich das Problem, da es ein altes be quiet L8 630 Watt ist. Ein weiteres L8 aus meiner Anfangszeit ist noch vorhanden und könnte die Vapor dann getrennt vom Rest betreiben.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

Hat die R9 290 Vapos-X auch einen "Performance Modus" ?

Habe hier gelesen dass es die Asus haben soll .. ?!

Kann mich wer aufklären ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hat die R9 290 Vapos-X auch einen "Performance Modus" ?
> 
> Habe hier gelesen dass es die Asus haben soll .. ?!
> 
> Kann mich wer aufklären ?



Let me google that for you

Sorry, aber den konnte ich mir gerade nicht verkneifen


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> Sorry, aber den konnte ich mir gerade nicht verkneifen



ha-ha

*Was* mir das 2.te Bios bringt und *wozu *man das braucht kannst du mir auch verraten oder nur "let me Google that for you" posten?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. November 2015)

Ich kann grundsätzlich beides 
Sorry, normalerweise bin ich auch nicht der, der diese schnippischen LMGTFY-Links raushaut.

Soweit ich weiß legt das alternative Bios nur eine andere Lüfterkurve an. Also quasi ein "Silent" und ein "Performance" Modus.
Bei manchen Karten wird dann auch der Takt entsprechend angehoben oder gesenkt. Das scheint hier allerdings nicht der Fall zu sein.

Der Vorteil des Dual-Bios liegt under anderem darin, dass man beim Bios-Flash immernoch ein Backup zur Verfügung hat.
Einer der beiden Sektoren ist normalerweise auch schreibgeschützt, weshalb du dir deine Karte salopp gesagt nicht komplett "zerflashen" kannst.
So gesehen könntest du dir dann ein passendes Bios suchen, das die für dich gewünschten Settings (Taktung und Lüfterkurve) anlegt. Kann man auch selbst noch modifizieren.
 Dann spart man sich bspw. den softwareseitigen Afterburner unter Windows.

*Edit:*
Bei speziell der Vapor-X scheint es sich aber doch nur um einen Legacy- und einen UEFI-Modus mit folgender Funktion  zu handeln:
_"Pressing the button activates the UEFI BIOS, providing support for Secure Boot and a faster boot time through UEFI."
_Ist in erster Linie also nur eine Option für Fastboot. Kann natürlich sein, dass man diesen Sektor mit Modifikationen auch noch anderwaltig beschreiben kann.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich kann grundsätzlich beides
> Sorry, normalerweise bin ich auch nicht der, der diese schnippischen LMGTFY-Links raushaut.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß legt das alternative Bios nur eine andere Lüfterkurve an. Also quasi ein "Silent" und ein "Performance" Modus.
> ...



Alles klar, jetzt habe ich es verstanden --> Danke

Egal wo ich lese, lese ich was anderes..

Das "S" leuchtet bei mir nicht - ist der Modus der "richtige" 

Flashen oder so, will und kann ich nicht...

Hätte mich bloß interessiert ob ich die Karte besser durch das andere Bios übertakten kann


----------



## CranberryPie (5. November 2015)

Bin seit der Umstellung meines Luftstromes von Positiv auf Negativ mit den Temperaturen sehr zufrieden. Zuvor war meine Sapphire 290X Tri-X bei 50° Idle und 82° unter Last aber seitdem ich von 3xIntake/1xOuttake auf 2xIntake/3xOuttake gewechselt hab haben sich die Idle-Temperaturen auf 38° eingependelt und auch unter Last geht sie nicht mehr über die 60°. 

Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine zweite 290X 8GB in den Midi-Tower zu setzen. Was denkt ihr, wie sich die Temperaturen verändern würden?


----------



## tsd560ti (7. November 2015)

Wie viele Slots/Zentimeter sind zwischen den Karten? 
Welches Gehäuse mit welcher Lüfterkonfigutation? Die obere Karte ist meist schon ordentlich im Nachteil -bau also die mit dem besseren Chip für Undervolting nach oben.


----------



## S754 (7. November 2015)

Hat jemand nen Vorschlag, was ich jetzt mit meiner 290X tun soll? Die liegt nur rum und verstaubt. Verkaufen bringt nix, die will eh keiner.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. November 2015)

Versteigern und den Erlös spenden


----------



## Rolk (7. November 2015)

Warum will die keiner?


----------



## DARPA (7. November 2015)

Bin ich hier bei den anonymen Hawaiianern?

Hatte neulich mit einer 980Ti eine Nacht lang meinen Spaß, hab sie dann aber am nächsten Morgen ohne Frühstück wieder weggeschickt 
Hab mir in der Zwischenzeit statt dessen eine 2. 290 Vapor gebraucht geholt. It must be love


----------



## Watertouch (7. November 2015)

@S754 Du kannst sie mir gerne schenken [emoji14]


----------



## ATIR290 (8. November 2015)

Meine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X New Edition Anfang Februar 2015 um 262 Euro gekauft, Nun vor 2 Wochen um 230 Euro netto verkauft und mir bereits 10 Tage vorher die Sapphire Fury für 462 Euro geholt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2015)

Cool 
Welche denn genau?


----------



## ATIR290 (8. November 2015)

Sapphire Fury, normal also OHNE X


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2015)

Keine Costum ?


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. November 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Meine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X New Edition Anfang Februar 2015 um 262 Euro gekauft, Nun vor 2 Wochen um 230 Euro netto verkauft und mir bereits 10 Tage vorher die Sapphire Fury für 462 Euro geholt.



Woher die Fury so günstig?


----------



## ATIR290 (8. November 2015)

Italien
Immer wieder für "schappe 460"  bis gar bereits magere 399 Euro erhältlich und auch geliefert bekommen!


----------



## Performer81 (8. November 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Keine Costum ?



Von der normalen Fury gibts keine Referenzkarte, die sind alle Custom.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Von der normalen Fury gibts keine Referenzkarte, die sind alle Custom.


Stimmt ist mir gerade auch aufgefallen[emoji6] 

Hatte mich noch nicht so mit der Fury beschäftigt[emoji12]


----------



## Slam-It (12. November 2015)

Hallo liebe AMD-Gemeinde,

eine kurze Frage. Gibt es denn irgendwo noch den EK Full-Cover Kühler für die Sapphire r9 290x Vapor-x 4GB zu kaufen? (innerhalb Europas, ohne unmengen an Versandkosten zu zahlen)
Was für full-cover Alternativen gibt es für diese Karte?

Gruß
Slam


----------



## tsd560ti (12. November 2015)

Kennst du schon sie Seite coolingconfigurator.com? 
Dort kannst du dir alle passenden Modelle anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. November 2015)

Slam-It schrieb:


> Hallo liebe AMD-Gemeinde,
> 
> eine kurze Frage. Gibt es denn irgendwo noch den EK Full-Cover Kühler für die Sapphire r9 290x Vapor-x 4GB zu kaufen? (innerhalb Europas, ohne unmengen an Versandkosten zu zahlen)
> Was für full-cover Alternativen gibt es für diese Karte?
> ...


Einmal bei EK direkt denke ich. (EU) Und bei Liquid Extasy aus Magdeburg.


----------



## Slam-It (13. November 2015)

Hi,

coolingconfigurator.com kenne ich, den EK-Block gibt es meiner Recherche nach nirgens mehr, auch nicht bei EK selber. Danke für den Liquidextasy Tip, den Shop kannte ich nicht.
Es standen eben die 290x Vapor-X und die 290x Lightning zur Auswahl, ich habe mich gestern Abend doch für eine 290x Lightning entschieden, da der Preis ungefähr der gleiche war (ca. 20€ teurer) und sie perfekt in mein Farbschema passt 
Trotzdem Danke für eure Antworten, der Umstand das es keine EK Fullcover mehr gibt war sicherlich auch ein Grund gegen die Sapphire, da eine Wasserkühlung in Zukunft geplant ist und ich die EK Komponenten sehr ansprechend finde.
Die Informationen helfen bestimmt auch anderen Interessierten die überlegen eine Vapor-X in ihre Wasserkühlung zu integrieren 

Gruß
Slam


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. November 2015)

Der Vorteil bei Liquidextasy ist, dass man die Blöcke "ewig" bekommt. Ist eben Einzellfertigung und keine Maßenproduktion wie bei EK.


----------



## Dancop (16. November 2015)

Wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!!
Hwluxx-oc team sucht 295x2 für den country cup!!!


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. November 2015)

Hallo,

im MSi AB gibt's die Funktion mit / ohne PowerPlay Unterstützung (?)

was stellt man da am besten ein ?


----------



## DARPA (17. November 2015)

Ohne Power Play wird konstant der Maximaltakt angelegt, es wird also nicht mehr lastabhängig hin und her getaktet. Gilt allerdings auch im Idle!


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. November 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ohne Power Play wird konstant der Maximaltakt angelegt, es wird also nicht mehr lastabhängig hin und her getaktet. Gilt allerdings auch im Idle!



Sollte ich dann die Funktion ausschalten oder lieber auf "mit PowerPlay" auswählen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. November 2015)

Wenn du nicht willst, dass deine Karte permanent 100% verbrät, dann würde ich PowerPlay bzw. PowerTune drin lassen.
Das wäre dann auch der Normalzustand...


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. November 2015)

Okay, verstanden!

Machts einen Unterschied ob ich die Funktion ausschalte oder "mit PP" auswähle ?!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. November 2015)

Verstehe ich das gerade richtig, dass du immer wieder die selbe Frage stellst?


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. November 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das gerade richtig, dass du immer wieder die selbe Frage stellst?



Hahaha nein 


Es gibt 3 Optionen die ich auswählen kann:

- mit PP Unterstützung
- ohne PP Unterstützung (verbrät immer 100% --> unnötig)
- ausschalten

Was ich wissen will ob ich "mit PP" und "ausschalten" das selbe erreiche?

So, hoffe jetzt haben wir es geschafft


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. November 2015)

Ok, danke für die Ausführung 

Ich glaube die Option bezieht sich auf den inoffiziellen OC-Modus.
Also...
- Aus
- An mit PP
- An ohne PP

Korrigiert mich, falls ich da falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## CranberryPie (22. November 2015)

Hab mir heute eine zweite Sapphire 290X 8GB Tri-X in meinen Midi-Tower gesetzt. Die Installation gestaltete sich erfreulich einfach, trotz Mainboard-Wechsel kam ich ohne Neuinstallation aus. Hatte mit horrenden Temperaturen gerechnet und bin positiv überrascht - im Idle hat die obere 44° während die untere bei akzeptablen 35° ihre Arbeit verrichten. Unter Vollast geht die obere auf 85° hoch, die untere gerade einmal auf 74°. Die Lautstärke ist beeindruckend niedrig. 

Ist mein erstes Multi-GPU Setup und da ich bisher noch keine Mikro-Ruckler in Aktion gesehen hab versuche ich aktiv danach Ausschau zu halten. In einer Stunde Shadow of Mordor konnte ich keine feststellen, in Far Cry 4 genauso wenig. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur dafür unempfindlich, was natürlich klasse wäre. 

Ich bin rundum zufrieden und hab nach den ganzen negativen SLI/Crossfire-Erfahrungswerten keineswegs mit einem so reibungslosen Verlauf gerechnet. Ich hoffe, dass es so bleibt. 

Kleines Update: Ich bin definitiv empfindlich für Mikro-Ruckler wie sie in Witcher 3 vorkommen. Auch gibts dort das berüchtigte Schattenflimmern, ein Glück, dass ich es schon durchgespielt hab. Ansonsten sind die Temperaturen beständig passabel, einzig und alleine in Crysis 3 steigt die Gradzahl der oberen Karte bis zur 92 - dafür sieht das Spiel aber auch unfassbar gut aus in 1440p und spielt sich butterweich mit knapp 100fps.


----------



## Watertouch (22. November 2015)

Hallou 
Ist zufällig jemand anwesend der seine R9 290/390(x) undervoltet hat? Ich plane nämlich nen Crossfire aus 2 390ern PCS+ und für den Fall das die Temps/Lautstärke zu hoch sein sollten wollt ich mich schonmal erkundigen ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. November 2015)

Hier....


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. November 2015)

Bekomme meine Matrix von den 1,25 Volt bei 1000 Hz auf knappe 1,18 darunter bekomme ich Treiberprobleme bei Bf4. Ist natürlich stark vom Chip abhängig wie weit man runter kann.


----------



## Watertouch (22. November 2015)

@Evgasüchtiger wie weit hast du sie undervoltet bekommen ohne den Takt zu senken? Oder hast du den Takt auch gesenkt?
@Dissi meine läuft schon ab Werk mit 1.1 Volt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. November 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger wie weit hast du sie undervoltet bekommen ohne den Takt zu senken? Oder hast du den Takt auch gesenkt?
> @Dissi meine läuft schon ab Werk mit 1.1 Volt


Ich nutze meistens 980/1250mhz @-44mv (~1,04v)
Ich habe aber auch noch andere Profile :
1000/1300mhz @ -33mv (~1,06v)

1100/1400mhz @ - 6mv ( ~1,12v) 

1150/1500mhz @ +75mv (~1,20v) 

Und das alles mit angepasster Lüfterkurve... Bei den ersten niedrigen Profilen kommt der Lüfter nicht über 30% und GPU immer unter 80 Grad und Spawas unter 70grad. Egal ob im Sommer oder jetzt mit Heizungsluft...ich werde aber demnächst mal meine Wlp tauschen[emoji6]


----------



## Watertouch (23. November 2015)

@Evgasüchtiger Um Gottes Willen...Da hast du aber mal einen traumhaften Chip erwischt. 1100MHz bei -6mv? Für 1100MHz brauch ich +30mv :/


----------



## ebastler (23. November 2015)

Das Offset hat ja nichts zu sagen. Die real anliegende Spannung ist das Interessante. Und da hat er in der Tat einen ziemlich guten Chip erwischt. Vergleichbar mit meinem (+65mV 1150/1500, ~1.18V). Bei allem drober explodiert die Spannung, die ich für einige MHz brauchen würde, daher ist das der Sweet Spot bei mir. 1100/1400 braucht bei mir +25mV oder so (~1.14V). Das Setting lohnt zum Beispiel gar nicht, bei mir, da Stromverbrauch und Spannung einfach zu nahe am 5% schnelleren 1150er Setting sind.

Undervoltet hab ich noch nie... Meine läuft bei weniger fordernden Spielen einfach @stock. Dank Morpheus ist das so oder so extrem leise


----------



## tsd560ti (23. November 2015)

Mit meiner Matrix@MK26 hab ich bisher folgende Werte auserkoren: 

1022Mhz@ -50mV (~1,14V)
1064Mhz@ +6mV
1110Mhz@ +31mV
1138Mhz@ +56mV
[1166Mhz@ +100mV]
[1183Mhz@ +125mV] 
[1190Mhz@ +137mV] (~1,34V)

Die letzten drei sind noch ein wenig experimentell, bisher hatten Netzteil und Kühler sehr stark limitiert.

Undervolting geht bis maximal -56mV, darunter kommen lila-weiß gestreifte Quadrate im 2D Betrieb vom Speicher(controller).

Nach hinten raus wird es dann langsam schon richtig zäh bis man 24/7 Gamestable Settings erreicht, aber die Matrix erlaubt ja für Benches bis zu +160mV.


Der Verbrauch geht bei dem Maximalsetting in GTA schnell bis 580Watt primär.

Weniger intensive GPU-Last wie der F@H Client liegen mit Minimalsetting bei 270Watt und bei starken OC-Settings schon knapp über 400Watt.


----------



## DARPA (23. November 2015)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Ich bin definitiv empfindlich für Mikro-Ruckler wie sie in Witcher 3 vorkommen. Auch gibts dort das berüchtigte Schattenflimmern, ein Glück, dass ich es schon durchgespielt hab. Ansonsten sind die Temperaturen beständig passabel, einzig und alleine in Crysis 3 steigt die Gradzahl der oberen Karte bis zur 92 - dafür sieht das Spiel aber auch unfassbar gut aus in 1440p und spielt sich butterweich mit knapp 100fps.



Bin seit kurzem auch mit 2 Hawaiis unterwegs und hab bisher GTA V (der Grund für mich zum Upgrade), Metro LL, Assetto Corsa und NBA2K15 getestet.
Nur in AC gab es Texturflackern, dies lässt sich aber beheben, in dem der CF Mode auf AFR freundlich gestellt wird. Also teste mal mit den Modi im CCC, vllt. hilft das auch beim Witcher (Profil anlegen).

Ansonsten bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, läuft alles smooth und die Power ist beeindruckend. Somit lässt sich die Lücke bis zur nächsten Gen gut überbrücken.
Überrascht war ich auch vom Stromverbrauch. Das ganze System saugt im Schnitt 440W, Spitze waren bis jetzt 495W.


----------



## CranberryPie (23. November 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Nur in AC gab es Texturflackern, dies lässt sich aber beheben, in dem der CF Mode auf AFR freundlich gestellt wird. Also teste mal mit den Modi im CCC, vllt. hilft das auch beim Witcher (Profil anlegen).


Werde mir den Hexer heute Abend nochmal runterladen und testen. 


DARPA schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, läuft alles smooth und die Power ist beeindruckend. Somit lässt sich die Lücke bis zur nächsten Gen gut überbrücken.


Dito! Hab meine zwei Hübschen auf 1080mhz@Core und 1425mhz@memory übertaktet und über die letzten beiden Tage Tomb Raider in smoothen 144fps@1440p durchgespielt, als nächstes ist Metro Last Light dran. Ich bin gespannt, wann ich den ersten Crash bekomme - im Moment bin ich von Crossfire hin und weg.


----------



## tsd560ti (23. November 2015)

Hast du mal geschaut welches Sample besser ist? 
Dann kann die besserer Karte mit weniger Spannung laufen und du senkst somit die Lautstärke und Temperatur von ihr.


----------



## Watertouch (23. November 2015)

@CranberryPie was für Karten hast du genau? Ich hoff mal das meine Experience mit Crossfire genauso positiv wird wie deine  (erstes mal CF)


----------



## CranberryPie (24. November 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> @CranberryPie was für Karten hast du genau? Ich hoff mal das meine Experience mit Crossfire genauso positiv wird wie deine  (erstes mal CF)



Zweimal die Sapphire 290X Tri-X in der 8GB Version. Hatte die erste bei der 299€ Zackzack/Alternate-Aktion mitgenommen, die zweite vorletzte Woche für 310€ via Allyouneed/Alternate. Konnte bei den Preisen einfach nicht widerstehen.


----------



## derneuemann (24. November 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hast du mal geschaut welches Sample besser ist?
> Dann kann die besserer Karte mit weniger Spannung laufen und du senkst somit die Lautstärke und Temperatur von ihr.



Und indirekt noch die Lautstärke der zweiten, weil die erste das Gehäuse weniger aufheizt...


----------



## DARPA (24. November 2015)

Kann man überhaupt die Spannung für jede Karte separat einstellen?


----------



## tsd560ti (24. November 2015)

Sonst bräuchte man wohl nicht die Funktion, beide Karten in OC-Tools zusammenzuschließen.


----------



## DARPA (24. November 2015)

War ernst gemeint die Frage.

Das heisst im Afterburner muss man den Haken bei Einstellungen synchronisieren wegnehmen? Werd ich heute mal testen.
Bei den Taktraten ist mein Kenntnisstand, dass alle Karten gleich laufen und die langsamere den Takt angibt. Right?


----------



## Captn (24. November 2015)

Jop, das ist korrekt.


----------



## Performer81 (24. November 2015)

Nö, die können auch locker mit unterschiedlichem Takt und Spannungen laufen. Kann dann aber sein das die Mikroruckler intensiver werden.


----------



## Watertouch (24. November 2015)

@CranberryPie ich werd zunehmends neidisch auf dich! Aber bei dem Preis hätt ich auch zugeschlagen.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. November 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> War ernst gemeint die Frage.
> 
> Das heisst im Afterburner muss man den Haken bei Einstellungen synchronisieren wegnehmen? Werd ich heute mal testen.
> Bei den Taktraten ist mein Kenntnisstand, dass alle Karten gleich laufen und die langsamere den Takt angibt. Right?


Ich stelle mir es so vor, dass du zwischen den zwei Karten wählen kannst, so wie man es in GPU-Z machen kann.
Der Sync-Haken müsste demnach raus, genau.


----------



## werder96 (24. November 2015)

Habt ihr schon die neuen Treiber von Amd getestet?


----------



## DerFoehn (24. November 2015)

Ich hab ihn eben fix installiert und einmal die Menüs durch gegangen. Erster Eindruck ist sehr positiv.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. November 2015)

AMD New 'n' Tasty,
sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus 

Auch wenn die hochpolierte Oberfläche eher den Eindruck einer mobilen App hinterlässt. Gibt nun immerhin auch ein Benachrichtigungsfenster 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist auch meine Framerate in Fallout etwas stabiler geworden.

*Edit:*

So viel dazu, Crash im Idle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (25. November 2015)

Ich hab heute Crimson installiert, und in BF4 liefen plötzlich nach 1-2 Runden die GPU Lüfter mit 100%. Im Afterburner standen auch 100%, und die waren nicht manuell verstellbar. Profilwechsel hat auch nichts gebracht, erst ein Reboot. Seitdem läuft wieder alles wie es soll.

Hatte das schonmal jemand? Total strange...

2000rpm sind wahnsinnig nervig, musste mitten in einem Spiel rebooten -.-


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. November 2015)

Habt ihr den neuen Treiber so über den alten Treiber drüber gebügelt oder vorher den alten komplett runter geschmissen?


----------



## ebastler (25. November 2015)

Ich hab seit ich meine 290X habe jeden Treiber einfach so installiert...


----------



## CranberryPie (25. November 2015)

Hab zwar nicht die Spannung gesenkt - dafür aber die Position der Karten getauscht. Hatte gestern einen reproduzierbaren Blackscreen. Dachte erst, es läge an einer der Karten. Abwechselnd raus und rein - wie sich rausstellte, hatte mein Netzteil gestreikt und die mittlere PCIe-Stromzufuhr wollte nicht so. Nach einem kurzen Umstecken lief dann auch wieder alles glatt, hab' mir direkt Crimson geladen, installiert und freu mich über das neue und deutlich ansehnlichere Interface.  
Netzteil ist übrigens ein BeQuiet! Power Zone 1000w. 

Die Temperaturen konnte ich nochmals deutlich senken. Vielleicht ist der Positionstausch der Karte nur ein Placebo - was aber auf alle Fälle der Temperatur zugute kommt ist das dranhängen eines fünften Lüfters ans Mainboard. Hab nun drei (zwei oben, einen oben-hinten) auf Outtake und zwei (vorne) auf Intake und wenn sie voll aufdrehen, geht selbst Crysis 3 nicht mehr über die 85 Grad.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. November 2015)

Der neue Crimson Treiber ist wirklich gut gemacht, deutlich übersichtlicher als der alte Catalyst und bisher bei mir stabil, habe allerdings auch vorher den alten Treiber sauber per DDU entfernt.
Bisher konnte ich sogar die Spannung weiter senken, mittlerweile bin ich bei 1,18 Volt bei 1050 Mhz, vorher hatte ich bereits bei 1,2 Volt abstürze.
Laut dem Hardwarelux Test bekommt man mit einer 290x auch einen guten Performancezuwachs in UHD.


----------



## Azzteredon (25. November 2015)

Also Overclockingtechnisch hab ich mit der Crimson-Edition nicht rumgespielt. Der Treiber reagiert schnell, ist deutlich Übersichtlicher als das CCC, Eyefinity einrichten geht nun quasi von allein  , und ich hab deutlich weniger Spulenfiepen bei Heroes of the Storm. 

Alles in allem, Gute Arbeit AMD weiter so!


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. November 2015)

Wenn ich auf Video gehe und oben die Demo einschalte passiert nichts, auch nicht wenn ich unten die Presets durchklicke noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## tsd560ti (25. November 2015)

Bei mir war die Demo an und ich habe keine gesehen. Das sollte wohl dem ähneln.

Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung ist ein geiles Feature, mein Monitor schafft anscheinend 85Hz


----------



## dsdenni (25. November 2015)

Funktioniert bei euch noch der erste Power-State? Meine geht nich mehr in 150/300MHz rein


----------



## Octobit (25. November 2015)

Klappt bei mir noch ohne Probleme (290x).


----------



## Watertouch (25. November 2015)

Selbiges bei mir (390)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. November 2015)

steht bei euch mit den neuem Treiber auch in gpuz 15.8 wie bei mir?


----------



## CSOger (25. November 2015)

@*Evgasüchtiger* 

Ja.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. November 2015)

Danke👍


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. November 2015)

Woran kann es liegen dass ich nun einen blackscreen bekomme sobald ich den Takt erhöhe?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. November 2015)

Entweder speichertakt runter oder Spannung hoch 😉


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. November 2015)

Habe den Fehler gefunden:
Das Profil im MSi AB scheint die Spannung auf 0 gesenkt zu haben, warum auch immer.
Meine R9 290 hat ab Werk schon +25 mV drauf (:


----------



## ULKi22 (27. November 2015)

Hi, 
Wollte mal fragen ob es ich noch lohnen würde diese R9 290 zu kaufen.
Wollte mir demnächst einen QHD Monitor (Dell U2515H) und eine R9 390 holen. 
Die R9 290 würde ich halt für 250€ bekommen, das wären 100€ weniger als eine R9 390, aber reichen die 4GB VRAM noch? 
Spielen würde ich BF3, BF4, Witcher 3, GTA V, Dying Light, Dragon Age usw., also eigentlich die ganze Palette.


----------



## ebastler (27. November 2015)

Ich spiele mit einer 290X @1150/1500 auf WQHD, und mir ist noch nie der VRAM ausgegangen ehe dem Chip die Puste ausging... Sehe da kein Problem.


----------



## ULKi22 (27. November 2015)

Danke für die Antwort.
Hab sie mir einfach mal bestellt. 
Für den Preis gibt es sonst nur eine R9 380(X), und die ist definitiv langsamer als eine R9 290.


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. November 2015)

Würde die Karte nehmen die vier Gigabyte passen meiner Meinung nach optimal zum Chip.
Normalerweise geht die Leistung aus bevor der Vram vollläuft und die Vapor-X ist einer der besten Modelle für 240€ (+-) sicher kein Fehler.

Edit: Bin übrigens mittlerweile auf 1,16V auf 1050 der Treiber macht echt viel her bisher nicht mal in Bf4 abgestürzt (vorher bei 1,2).


----------



## derneuemann (27. November 2015)

Und beim nächsten Treiberupdate stürzt die Karte wieder ab... Muss nicht sein, aber hatte ich schon oft, deswegen baue ich immer ein Sicherheitpolster ein. Seit dem immer stabil


----------



## bath92 (27. November 2015)

Hat schon jemand die benutzerdefinierten Auflösungen im neuen Treiber ausprobiert? Ist damit evtl. UHD (3840x2160) möglich?
Über VSR geht´s ja mit den 290(X)-GPUs immer noch nicht.


----------



## Octobit (27. November 2015)

Bei mir kommt bei jeder Auflösung über FHD mein Anzeigegerät sei nicht geeignet. 70Hz FHD hingegen war möglich


----------



## tsd560ti (27. November 2015)

Bei mir sieht es auch so aus, der LG macht aber auch nur 63Hz ohne Bildfehler mit, das war mit CRU besser.


----------



## DerFoehn (27. November 2015)

Höhere Auflösungen hab ich noch nicht versucht. Ich konnte meinen Monitor allerdings auf 67Hz übertakten.


----------



## bath92 (27. November 2015)

Wenn jemand Zeit/Lust hat könnte er mal 4k mit 60Hz testen. Wird allerdings nur über Display Port oder DVI funktionieren.
Will mit dem Treiberumstieg eigentlich noch warten bis alle Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt sind.


----------



## DerFoehn (27. November 2015)

Ich hab das gleiche fehlerbild wie Octobit. Egal welche Auflösung ich versuche, es kommt eine Fehlermeldung vom Treiber selbst, dass die Auflösung nicht für meinen Monitor geeignet sei.


----------



## Watertouch (27. November 2015)

Für alle die noch ne Karte vor Weihnachten brauchen, Alternate hat gerade 8GB 290x Tri-X Karten für 329


----------



## Sysnet (27. November 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Für alle die noch ne Karte vor Weihnachten brauchen, Alternate hat gerade 8GB 290x Tri-X Karten für 329



Ist ja schon wieder richtig gemein für einen frühen 290(noX) Besitzer. Aber so ist das nunmal. Die 8GB und natürlich auch den kleinen Leistungssprung hätte ich gerne noch mitgenommen.


----------



## Watertouch (27. November 2015)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Ist ja schon wieder richtig gemein für einen frühen 290(noX) Besitzer. Aber so ist dann nunmal. Die 8GB und natürlich auch den kleinen Leistungssprung hätte ich gerne noch mitgenommen.


Würde die Karte nur mit ner 390 funktionieren :/ Ich würd denen die Karte unter den Fingern wegreissen ;D


----------



## Performer81 (27. November 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Würde die Karte nur mit ner 390 funktionieren :/ Ich würd denen die Karte unter den Fingern wegreissen ;D



Crossfire geht naturlich auch mit einer 290.


----------



## Watertouch (27. November 2015)

@Performer81 dann kann ich aber nur 4GB Vram nutzen statt 8 von der 390 ^^


----------



## Performer81 (27. November 2015)

JA klar, aber klappt.


----------



## Sysnet (27. November 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Würde die Karte nur mit ner 390 funktionieren :/ Ich würd denen die Karte unter den Fingern wegreissen ;D



Ich war auch schwer in Versuchung um ehrlich zu sein. Bei mir ist aber eher die zusätzliche WaKü-Umrüstung (inkl. Kosten) das Problem. Dennoch ist da einfach ein ständiges - will mehr&du wirst länger damit hinkommen - in meinem Kopf.


----------



## Watertouch (27. November 2015)

@Sysnet Ich kenn dieses Gefühl nur zu gut...Im Moment drängt es mich zu einer weiteren 390 PCS+


----------



## Sysnet (27. November 2015)

Im Verbund natürlich optimal direkt 2x die gleichen Karten einzusetzen.  Da würden die 8GB wohl auch eher ,,Sinn" machen. Ich hoffe allerdings sehr, dass der Ramverbrauch nicht weiter derart in die Höhe schießt. Ansonsten kann ich mit meinen 4GB tatsächlich bald einpacken. Als ich die Karte gekauft habe waren 4-6 GB noch das Höchste der Gefühle und man hatte das Gefühl sich gut eingedeckt zu haben.  Jetzt sind wir tatsächlich schon bei 8-12 GB! Gut das ich bei der 770 mit 2GB nicht zugegriffen habe. Hatte vor der 290 schonmal eine hier und war kurz davor sie zu behalten.


----------



## Watertouch (27. November 2015)

@Sysnet mit den 2GB wärst du heute aber auch schon total am Ende gewesen :/ 8GB weils schön zu haben ist und 4 in QHD sicher schnell vollaufen wenn ich mir dann mal nen QHD Monitor zulege. Sonst hätte ich 2 Lightning 290x 4GB in Betracht gezogen, die gabs mal Kurz für 299.


----------



## CranberryPie (28. November 2015)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Ich war auch schwer in Versuchung um ehrlich zu sein. Bei mir ist aber eher die zusätzliche WaKü-Umrüstung (inkl. Kosten) das Problem. Dennoch ist da einfach ein ständiges - will mehr&du wirst länger damit hinkommen - in meinem Kopf.


Findest du eine WaKü unbedingt notwendig? 

Wenn du nicht gerade zwei Referenz-Karten ohne einen Slot Zwischenraum in deinen Tower steckst solltest du mit Temperaturen keine Probleme haben. Mein 290X cf geht Dank angepasstem Airflow in Extremsituationen nicht mehr über 86Grad - und ich hab nur ein Midi-Gehäuse.


----------



## Sysnet (28. November 2015)

Jep, da konnte ich glücklicherweise widerstehen und war da schon auf 4GB aus. Allerdings konnte man da noch überall lesen, dass 4GB (selbst in naher Zukunft) ziemlich sicher überflüssig wären. 

299€ für ne 290X Lightning ist aber auch schon ziemlich nett.  Auf meiner Rechnung für die 290 (Referenzdesign) stehen noch rund 350€.  Glücklicherweise habe ich sie aber mal wieder im Forum für schmalere 250€ erworben. Wenn ich dann noch an den Preis für die erste 8GB 290X denke wird mir ganz anders.


----------



## Watertouch (28. November 2015)

@Sysnet wieso? Die haben weniger gekostet als die 390x jetzt.


----------



## Sysnet (28. November 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> @Sysnet wieso? Die haben weniger gekostet als die 390x jetzt.



Meinst Du die erste 8GB Karte? Die grüne Vapor war doch extrem teuer wenn ich mich recht erinnnere. Später ist der Preis natürlich gesunken und es gab  dann auch mehrere Modelle etc. .

Edit:
Ist also nur auf die limitierte Sapphire bezogen gewesen: Konnte die News auf die Schnelle nicht hier finden
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Vapor-X mit 8 GB Grafikspeicher erscheint nicht - Hardwareluxx

Auch:


> Die streng limitierte Auflage der Vapor-X-Grafikkarte lässt sich Caseking.de teuer bezahlen. Für 729,90 Euro wird die 8-GB-Version angeboten, die ab Mitte des Monats erhältlich sein soll.



Da wusste ich leider noch nicht dass die 8GB derart fix zum nächsten Standard bei AMD werden. Sonst hätte ich wohl noch etwas anders geplant und eine gebrauchte 7970 o.ä. mit GPU-Only genutzt um die Zeit bis zur 390 zu überbrücken. Aber na ja, derzeit läuft alles noch rech ordentlich, auch wenn ich nach meinem letzten SLI-Ausflug gerne mal Crossfire antesten würde. Gibt ja einige nette Mods. Mal sehen was noch so kommt. 


@Cranberry Ich kann auf meine WaKü einfach nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2015)

Ich hab meine 290X im Referenzdesign auch vor >1 Jahr um 250€ zweiter Hand gekauft. Das arme Ding lief vor mir mit einer zweiten Ref Karte im CF. Temp Target 94°C :o

Dann hab ich die gekriegt, Morpheus drauf, und festgestellt, dass ich einen phänomenalen Chip entdeckt hatte, was der Vorbesitzer zu meinem Glück nicht erkannt hat. Seitdem läuft die auf 1150/1400 oder 1500 (geht beides, nur bringt der RAM Takt iwie nix) bei mir. Leise und kühl dank Morpheus.


Kann man beim Monitor-OC den Bildschirm beschädigen? Meiner war erheblich teurer als meine GPU, muss nicht sein... Kostet das langsam Bildqualität, oder erreicht man einfach irgendwann den Punkt ab dem man nur mehr Bildfehler kriegt und man erkennt daran, wie weit man gehen kann? Oder kostet jedes Herz mehr ein Wenig Qualität oder so?


----------



## DerFoehn (28. November 2015)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man dabei nichts kaputt machen. Wenn die Bildfrequenz nicht funktioniert kommt halt die medlung "Out of Range" oder so ähnlich, je nach Monitor.
Bei meinem alten Monitor kamen auch Bildfehler anhand derer man erkennen konnte, dass es wohl zu viel des Guten war.  Sobald man wieder eine funktionierende Frequenz einstellt ist aber alles wie vorher.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. November 2015)

Mein übertakteter Acer ist irgendwann kaputt gegangen, aber ich weiß nicht ob es daran lag. 
Ich würde auf Hitze achten und es einfach nicht übertreiben.


----------



## DerFoehn (28. November 2015)

Bei meinem Iiyama Prolite XB2483HSU-B1 ist leider doch schon bei 66Hz Schluss, habe mich verschrieben. Ich habe mir doch etwas mehr erhofft, aber nun gut.


----------



## CranberryPie (28. November 2015)

Macht das übertakten des Monitors nicht anfällig für Burn-In und Image Retention? War im wesentlichen der Grund, weshalb ich mein koreanisches 120hz "OC"-Display durch ein gewöhnliches 144hz Panel ersetzt hab. ^^"

Hab bisher zwei LCD-Panels durch Burn-In "verloren". Ich dachte immer, das wäre etwas, was nur Plasma-Screens betrifft. Bis sich mein Wallpaper erst in meinem 55" gefolgt von dem 65" verewigte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. November 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Bei meinem Iiyama Prolite XB2483HSU-B1 ist leider doch schon bei 66Hz Schluss, habe mich verschrieben. Ich habe mir doch etwas mehr erhofft, aber nun gut.


Ich hab den selben Monitor und bis jetzt laufen 65hz stable bei 70hz wird's schwarz out of rage...ich teste mal ob ich höher komme als 66hz [emoji6] 
Aber ob ich nun 60 oder 65hz nutze sollte doch kein Unterschied machen oder? Werde es dann wohl auf 60hz lassen...schade 75hz wäre schick gewesen[emoji2]


----------



## drebbin (28. November 2015)

Meinen LG Flatron betreibe ich seit über einem Jahr mit 66Hz statt 60Hz und mir ist bis auf ein geschmeidigeres Bild nichts aufgefallen


----------



## DerFoehn (28. November 2015)

Ich werde meinen Iiyama auf jeden Fall auf 66Hz lassen. Ich hab aber noch nicht gesondert getestet, wie genau ein Unterschied zu spüren ist. Aber ich denke mal es schadet nicht die 66Hz eingestellt zu lassen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. November 2015)

Du willst mir nicht wirklich sagen das du einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 66 Hz siehst das ist mehr plazebo.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. November 2015)

Ich kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen😉


----------



## drebbin (28. November 2015)

Ich sage es gern wieder: Ich merke einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 66Hz. 
Nicht in (Action-) RPGs, aber in Shootern, vor allem Crysis 3 und Bioshock Infinite, fühlt es sich einfach einen Tick geschmeidiger an. Das hängt ja auch von den eigenen Augen ab, wenn die FpS unter 60 fallen merke ich das direkt. Bitte nicht denken das ich meine Augen beweihräuchern möchte, wenn für mich auch 40FpS flüssig wären, würde ich mich darüber freuen weil ich dann mehr Leistung in Bildqualität stecken könnte.


----------



## DerFoehn (28. November 2015)

Dann ist die Chance, dass ich den Unterschied bemerke, auch ziemlich groß. Ich hab was Bilddaten angeht auch sehr empfindliche Augen. Das probiere ich morgen mal in ein paar Spielen aus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. November 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich werde meinen Iiyama auf jeden Fall auf 66Hz lassen. Ich hab aber noch nicht gesondert getestet, wie genau ein Unterschied zu spüren ist. Aber ich denke mal es schadet nicht die 66Hz eingestellt zu lassen.


So getestet...mit 66hz läuft und 67hz out of rage....

Würde auch gern auf 65hz gehen nur hab ich Angst das auf längerer Sicht mein Monitor seinen Geist auf gibt....

Aber danke amd für diese Funktion[emoji16]


----------



## DerFoehn (28. November 2015)

Dann schafft deiner exakt so viel wie meiner.


----------



## drebbin (28. November 2015)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dazu ist dann auch relativ hoch, ja. Wenn du es testest kannst du dich ja auch selber mal testen.
Nimm dir ein Spiel wo auch dauerhaft 66FpS mit VSync gehalten werden. Mach 3 Versuche und nimm dir jemand zu Hilfe der dann für dich - ohne es dir zu verraten - 60Hz oder 66Hz einstellt. 
Nach den 3 "Tests"  sagst du welche Frequenz gefühlt anliegen wird und wenn du dann die Wahrheit erfährst wirst du ja sehen ob du es wirklich spürst oder ob Placebo vorliegt - oder ob du einfach falsch liegst und dann auch den Monitor auf 60Hz lassen kannst


----------



## Sysnet (28. November 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab meine 290X im Referenzdesign auch vor >1 Jahr um 250€ zweiter Hand gekauft. Das arme Ding lief vor mir mit einer zweiten Ref Karte im CF. Temp Target 94°C :o
> 
> Dann hab ich die gekriegt, Morpheus drauf, und festgestellt, dass ich einen phänomenalen Chip entdeckt hatte, was der Vorbesitzer zu meinem Glück nicht erkannt hat. Seitdem läuft die auf 1150/1400 oder 1500 ...



Ja, mit der Karte hatte ich insgesamt ebenfalls Glück. ASIC (wenn das auch nicht unbedingt entscheidend ist) liegt bei rund 85 und die Karte geht ohne an der Spannug zu drehen stabil auf 1040/1500 und zieht dabei, im Vergleich, recht wenig Strom. Mit Erhöhung  bin ich, dank Hynx, auf 1160/1700 gekommen. Schade dass der hohe Speichertakt nicht viel Mehrleistung bringt. Muss aber erstmal schauen ob die Werte denn auch dauerhaft stabil laufen. Da wird es zudem selbst mit WaKü schon ziemlich warm. Leider lässt sich die Karte auch nicht zur X freischalten. 


Edit:
Ich kann bei mir keinen Unterschied von 60Hz zu bspw. 65Hz oder auch 67Hz ausmachen. Da muss es für mich schon etwas mehr sein. Bei 75 habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Bild etwas ruhiger erscheint, doch erst bei über 100 kann ich einen echten Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## drebbin (29. November 2015)

Ob man erhöhte Frequenzen wahrnimmt hängt immer von den Augen ab, Physik kann man nicht überlisten^^

Mit guten Chips kann ich aber mitreden, meine HD 7950 hat einen von 93,2% 1111MHz @ 0,975 unter Volllast sind cooler als das mir es viele glauben


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. November 2015)

Und ich hatte eine 560ti due lief 24/7 mit ihrer idle Spannung von 0,950v auf 980mhz 😁


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2015)

Ich sehe auch 60fps oder 54fps, warum sollte ich 60 oder 66 nicht sehen 

Ich habe in BF4 den Framecounter klein in einer Ecke, wo ich normal nicht draufschaue. Wenn ich wegen dem Gefühl, es läuft unsauber, hinschau, hab ich fast immer 50-55fps da stehen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. November 2015)

Frames sind komplett unregelmäßig, die Frequenz des Bildschirms dagegen nicht, eine niedrige Framerate fühlt sich natürlich deutlich unflüssiger an bei der Frequenz wage ich zu behaupten das man von 60 Hz gute 20 Hz hoch muss um einen sichtbaren Vorteil zu bekommen. Selbst an 120 Hz muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen um den Unterschied immer wahrzunehmen.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. November 2015)

Den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 70 habe ich in Battlefiel schon gemerkt, es gleitet alles sehr gut über den Bildschirm und die erste halbe Stunde danach mit 60Hz wirkt recht stockend. 
75 war dann schon eine neue Dimension von Flüssigkeit in Bewegungsabläufen. Vor allem in ETS2, in dem man auf der Autobahn oft an Objekten vorbeifährt wirkt es mit 60Hz schon sehr abgehackt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. November 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe in BF4 den Framecounter klein in einer Ecke, wo ich normal nicht draufschaue. Wenn ich wegen dem Gefühl, es läuft unsauber, hinschau, hab ich fast immer 50-55fps da stehen.


BF4 ist ein Spiel, dass unter 60FPS total mies läuft. Metro zum Bleistift läuft auch mit 24FPS super.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> ETS2


----------



## LexLex1990 (29. November 2015)

Reichts es wenn ich den neuen Treiber einfach so drüber installiere oder sollte ich zuerst alles irgendwie entfernen`?
Hab die r9 390 Nitro verbaut.


----------



## DerFoehn (29. November 2015)

Ich hab den einfach drüber installiert, wie ich es immer mit neuen Catalyst Updates gemacht habe. Mit meiner 390 Nitro läuft alles einwandfrei.


----------



## LexLex1990 (29. November 2015)

Aso ok, der hat mir letztens eh schon angezeigt das ich Update verfügbar ist und ich dachte mir das ich das lieber manuell machen sollte...


----------



## Sysnet (30. November 2015)

AMD Radeon Software Crimson: Treiber kann zu defekten GPUs führen

^^Schon gelesen?


----------



## Octobit (30. November 2015)

Hatte ich so kein Problem mit, Speedfan regelt 
Aber eigentlich müsste die Karte auch Notabschalten.


----------



## Sysnet (30. November 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Hatte ich so kein Problem mit, Speedfan regelt
> Aber eigentlich müsste die Karte auch Notabschalten.



Habe ich mit WaKü natürlich auch nicht. Allerdings habe ich den Treiber auch noch garnicht installiert - hatte mir gedacht, da wäre es evtl. besser noch zu warten.  Trotzdem ist das natürlich mal wieder ziemlich ärgerlich.


----------



## t0m2k (30. November 2015)

Leute, soll ich mir für 190 ne Stock 290 oder für 225 ne Stock 290X holen. Beide bräuchten noch ein Accelero oder?


----------



## derneuemann (30. November 2015)

Ich würde wegen 35 Euro nicht zum beschnittenen Chip greifen, sieht aber jeder anders. 
Ich war damals mit meiner 290X DHE Kühlerr eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Undervolting und etwas weniger Takt helfen dabei bestimmt auch noch. Also laut Tests bei PCGH, damals war die 290X mit 880MHz immer noch schneller als eine 290 mit 947MHz...
Wo bekommst du eine  290X für 225? Zur Zeit sind meistens eher Halsabschneider unterwegs


----------



## t0m2k (30. November 2015)

ebay kleinanzeigen? oder was kosten die hier gebraucht im Board?


----------



## derneuemann (30. November 2015)

Stöber selbst hin und wieder, da habe ich keine 290X für  225 gefunden... Heute morgen eine für 230, aber die war leider auch direkt verkauft 
Aber egal, ich würde die 290X kaufen...


----------



## t0m2k (30. November 2015)

Okay, leider habe ich hier noch keinen Zugriff auf den Marktplatz. Mist...


----------



## derneuemann (30. November 2015)

Billiger wird es da nicht


----------



## tsd560ti (30. November 2015)

Ich hätte ja bald gesagt, direkt beide kaufen. 
Ich würde die 290 kaufen, der Preis ist echt gut und dann bist du zusammen mit einem neuen Kühler sehr gut aufgestellt.


----------



## t0m2k (30. November 2015)

Habe mir jetzt eben eine 290X im Referenz-Design für 240 inkl. geschossen! Teste sie erstmal mit dem Kühler, wenn es wirklich so laut und heiß ist, Accelero!


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. November 2015)

Referenz-Design ist laut, kann manchmal den Takt nicht halten und mutet dem Chip unnötig hohe Temps zu da brauchste nicht viel zu testen, würde direkt den Accellero bestellen.


----------



## Octobit (30. November 2015)

Also meine  290x ist auch mit Peter und 140mm Noctuas auf 100% noch über 79°C


----------



## ebastler (1. Dezember 2015)

Meine ist mit Morpheus bei 50-60% <70° ^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Dezember 2015)

Mit welchem Programm / Spiel testet ihr die Werte nach welcher Zeit?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Dezember 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Also meine  290x ist auch mit Peter und 140mm Noctuas auf 100% noch über 79°C


Der Peter II ist auf der Karte leider einfach grotte. Mit dem neuen MK26 habe ich durchgängig etwa 15° weniger auf der Karte.


----------



## derneuemann (1. Dezember 2015)

t0m2k schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt eben eine 290X im Referenz-Design für 240 inkl. geschossen! Teste sie erstmal mit dem Kühler, wenn es wirklich so laut und heiß ist, Accelero!



Aus Osnabrück?


----------



## t0m2k (1. Dezember 2015)

Ja  Was ein Zufall! Gut dann wird direkt ein Morpheus bestellt würde ich sagen ?


----------



## Octobit (1. Dezember 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Der Peter II ist auf der Karte leider einfach grotte. Mit dem neuen MK26 habe ich durchgängig etwa 15° weniger auf der Karte.


Gut zu hören, hatten wir ja schon drüber geschrieben. War auch schon kurz davor mir einen morpheus zu shoppen. War mir bloß nicht sicher, ob das wirklich lohnt. Aber dann kann ich das mal in Angriff nehmen. Bloß leider brauche ich dann noch 120er Lüfter...


----------



## t0m2k (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin grade unentschlossen, der Accelero kostet ja mit Lüftern weniger als der Morhpeus ohne. Auf welches Pferd soll man dann da jetzt setzen ?


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Dezember 2015)

Dann hab ich ja scheinbar alles richtig gemacht, indem ich den Peter 2 verkauft habe, als ich meine GTX770 gegen die 390 getauscht habe.


----------



## Octobit (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich persönlich finde den morpheus besser, da man selber entscheidet, welche Lüfter man einsetzt. Die Accelero-Lüfter sind schätze ich etwas lauter, aber ich hab auch keinen von beiden gehabt. Kann sein, dass ich mich voll verhaue. Es gibt allerdings sehr viele sehr positive Berichte zum Morpheus auf der 290.

@Der Foehn: Ja, wirklich. Ich persönlich vermute, es liegt an der runden Kontaktfläche, die nicht komplett auf dem Silizium aufliegt.


----------



## Metalic (1. Dezember 2015)

Ganz blöde Frage.
Was davon soll ich mit installieren?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti 92 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich lasse auch immer die Gaming Evolved App raus. Die nerft einfach nur!
Den HDMI Audio Treiber hab ich auch schon weggelassen, dann wird der Audiopart der Graka eben nicht installiert und du hast im Gerätemanager noch die info das kein Treiber drauf ist.
Die ACP Application ist ein Audioprozessor auf der Graka für True Audio. Das 1MB installiere ich aber imemr mit.
Den Bildschirmtreiber brauchst du natürlich.
Zu den AMD Settings kann ich nichts sagen. die habe ich immer mit draufgepackt. Du kannst aber gerne berichten was passiert wenn man sie abwählt 


MfG Basti


----------



## ebastler (1. Dezember 2015)

t0m2k schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt eben eine 290X im Referenz-Design für 240 inkl. geschossen! Teste sie erstmal mit dem Kühler, wenn es wirklich so laut und heiß ist, Accelero!


Ich hab meine 290X im Referenzdesign vor >1 Jahr um 250 inkl geschossen ^^
Zweiter Hand, oder?

Die war nur so lange im Referenzdesign, bis der Morpheus da war. Grässlich.


----------



## t0m2k (1. Dezember 2015)

top Preis würde ich mal sagen! Ja werde mir auch den Morpheus jetzt bestellen. Hab aber noch keine Idee mit welchen Lüftern...


----------



## Watertouch (1. Dezember 2015)

@t0m2k nimm am besten welche mit Static Pressure, die Lamellen beim Morpheus haben nen sehr niedrigen Abstand.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Dezember 2015)

t0m2k schrieb:


> Ich bin grade unentschlossen, der Accelero kostet ja mit Lüftern weniger als der Morhpeus ohne. Auf welches Pferd soll man dann da jetzt setzen ?



Schau mal hier .... 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ling-accelero-xtreme-iv-segen-oder-fluch.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ero-xtreme-3-dem-morpheus-weichen-musste.html


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Dezember 2015)

AMD hat übrigens zu den Fehlern in Crimson Treiber Stellung genommen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Dezember 2015)

[emoji23] [emoji106] 

Passiert, gab auch schon einen Nvidia-Treiber, der Karten gegrillt hat.[emoji3]


----------



## t0m2k (1. Dezember 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> AMD hat übrigens zu den Fehlern in Crimson Treiber Stellung genommen...



das ist der geilste Typ ever


----------



## ebastler (1. Dezember 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> [emoji23] [emoji106]
> 
> Passiert, gab auch schon einen Nvidia-Treiber, der Karten gegrillt hat.[emoji3]



Hab meine 660Ti an so was verloren. Ob es der Treiber oder EVGA PrecisionX war weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## drebbin (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin der Meinung das vollkommen unabhängig der Fehlstellung einer Lüfterkurve die Sicherheitsabschaltung funktionieren muss - hier dürfte gar nicht über den Treiber eingegriffen werden können.


----------



## ebastler (1. Dezember 2015)

Tja, das dachte ich auch, damals... ._.


----------



## siL1988 (2. Dezember 2015)

Wie sieht das eigendlich aus wenn ich mir mit MSI Afterburner eine Lüfterkurve erstellt habe. Hat dann Crimson den Vorrang bei der Lüftersteuerung oder der Afterburner?


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Dezember 2015)

Freunde,

wie rennt bei euch Just Cause 3 eigentlich?
Habe eigentlich alles probiert und trotzdem bekomme ich nicht *fixe* 60 FPS mit VSync!
Meiner Meinung nach stottert das Game und läuft überhaupt nicht smooth.

_Kann jemand *bitte* helfen ..._


----------



## Performer81 (2. Dezember 2015)

DU musst schon genauere Angaben machen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe alles auf Hoch und trotzdem schaffe ich nicht konstant 60 FPS
> Zocke mit VSync!
> ...



Hier bitte...


----------



## Octobit (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab kein JC3, aber wenn mit alles auf hoch du keine passenden FPS bekommst, kann man die Regler auch Weiter runter drehen, so doof es klingt. Allerdings kannst du auch im CPU Limit hängen an bestimmten Stellen, oder das Spiel ist kacke programmiert (siehe Diablo 3 z.B.)


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Dezember 2015)

Denke nicht dass ich im CPU Limit hänge.
Der Prozessor ist idR bei 50-60 Prozent Auslastung!
Habe schon von niedrig bis sehr hoch probiert - nie läuft es wirklich smooth


----------



## Performer81 (2. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du vsync anhast und keine 60fps erreicht läuft es so oder so nicht smooth. Musste eben mit der Auflösung runter. Oder stell vsync aus.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Dezember 2015)

Mit 8Threads wirst du nie 100% Auslastung im Spielebetrieb erreichen.


----------



## bath92 (2. Dezember 2015)

siL1988 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigendlich aus wenn ich mir mit MSI Afterburner eine Lüfterkurve erstellt habe. Hat dann Crimson den Vorrang bei der Lüftersteuerung oder der Afterburner?



Kommt ganz drauf an was beim Systemstart zuerst startet.
Am besten den Afterburner mit etwas Delay starten lassen (minimiert), dann kannst du sicher sein, dass die benutzerdefinierte Lüfterkurve verwendet wird.
Andernfalls kann es passieren, dass der AMD-Treiber später als der MSI Afterburner startet und somit deine manuellen Einstellungen (Lüfterkurve, OC, Spannungen) mit den Standardwerten überschrieben werden.


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2015)

siL1988 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigendlich aus wenn ich mir mit MSI Afterburner eine Lüfterkurve erstellt habe. Hat dann Crimson den Vorrang bei der Lüftersteuerung oder der Afterburner?



Bei mir hatte immer der AB den Vorrang - ich spiele immer mit GPU-Z nebenbei offen, und es lief immer der AB Fanspeed.
Seit mir meine 660Ti wegen genau so einem Scheiß gestorben ist, bin ich paranoid, und spiele grundsätzlich nur mit offenem GPU-Z am Zweitmonitor, das ich jederzeit einsehen kann 

Allerdings hatte ich mit Crimson einmal spontan und ohne wirklichen Grund 100% Fanspeed - wenn ich diesen manuell im AB verstellt habe, sprang er sofort wieder auf 100, die Lüfter drehten sich immer mit 2000rpm. Erst ein Reboot hat das damals behoben.

Jetzt habe ich den Hotfix drauf, mal schauen, wie der so tut.


----------



## siL1988 (3. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, dann werde ich das so machen wie von bath beschrieben. 
Aktuell gucke ich mit während des Zockens immer mal wieder den Temperaturverlauf im AB an, nur um sicher zu gehen.

Heute kommt die Arctic Accelero Hybrid II als Ersatz für die referenz Kühlung. Da werde ich die Lüfterkurve vom AB vermutlich sowieso nochmal anpassen müssen.
Hoffentlich ist dann endlich Schluss mit Düsenjet


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2015)

Seit meine 660Ti an genau so einem Treiber Fehler gestorben ist, habe ich beim Spielen *immer* GPU-Z am Zweitmonitor. Immer. Bin da etwas paranoid geworden ^^


----------



## Körschgen (3. Dezember 2015)

Tach Leude.

Wer von euch befeuert mit der 290er eigentlich ein natives 1440p Display.
Bin mit meiner Monitorsuche noch immer nicht am Ende...
Aktuell schwank ich zwischen dem Dell Ultrasharp U2515H in 25" und dem Asus MG279Q in 27".
Ich weiß einfach nicht ob ich beim Asus das Qualitäts Lotto eingehen soll.
Aufm Papier ist es exakt mein Monitor, nur der Standfuß ist ziemlich hässlich, aber noch verkraftbar...


Andere Sache:
Wer von euch spielt mit der  290 ARK, und wie sind eure Leistungswerte, wollte mir das Game noch mal anschauen, hab jetzt paar Tage frei.
Lässt es sich bei angenehmer Optik spielbar bekommen?


Edit:

Beim Übertakten, undervolten, Verändern der Lüfterkurve oder Einsatz von Aftermarket Kühlern und Basteleien, würde ich immer ein Auslesetool laufen lassen.
Ohne zweiten Schirm kann ich nich entspannt zocken^^.
Habs mittlerweile alles per Rainmeter und HW Info, grafisch aufm Desktop.


----------



## Kashura (3. Dezember 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Tach Leude.
> 
> Wer von euch befeuert mit der 290er eigentlich ein natives 1440p Display.
> Bin mit meiner Monitorsuche noch immer nicht am Ende...
> ...



Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die 390 und der Dell ein extrem gutes Gespann bei mir abgeben. Witcher 3 in WQHD ist das schönste was ich zu Hause jemals gesehen habe (In Sachen Grafik )


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab eine 290X und einen U2715H, bin zufrieden.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Dezember 2015)

Falls das zählt, ich habe ein 1080x2560er Monitor an dem ich sehr nah dran sitze und somit recht viel AA brauche.
Damit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, in seltenen Fällen wie GTA V wird OC aber dann schon Pflichtprogramm.


----------



## Kandzi (4. Dezember 2015)

Hey Jungs

Ich hab mir die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC gekauft aber die scheint ein Problem zu haben?

Der neuste Treiber is drauff (kein beta) aber beim start vom PC fährt diese gleich auf 4000 U/min hoch bei 40 Grad Temp. und bleibt konstant auf diesem Wert
Hab mir jetzt mit Speedfan geholfen aber eigentlich, sollte es die GraKa alleine regeln. Im Treiber hab ich leider keine einstellung gefunden.
Es wäre ja kein Problem aber ich hab keine Lust selbst im Idle ne turbine im Raum zu haben... 

Gruß
Kandzi


----------



## DARPA (4. Dezember 2015)

Hast du als Treiber den Crimson vom 24.11. genommen? Der hat doch bei manchen Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung.
Nimm mal den Crimson 15.11.1 beta vom 30.11.


----------



## Kandzi (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich geh mal davon aus dasses der vom 24.11 sein wird. Hab nicht den Crimson beta Treiber installiert. Bin atm im Geschäft werde heute abend mal alles checken.
Danke schonmal


----------



## bath92 (4. Dezember 2015)

Die Beta Version sollte dein Problem beheben, wenn es noch leiser sein soll musst du dir eine benutzerdefinierte Lüfterkurve mit einem Tool erstellen.
Anbieten würd sich Trixx oder MSI-Afterburner.


----------



## Kandzi (4. Dezember 2015)

Sooo endlich konnte ich nachschauen

Ich hab aktuell folgenden Treiber installiert: 15.30.1025

Kleiner Edit: Sogar beim Youtube Videos schauen dreht sie voll hoch, hab zwar davor ne mehrstündige Fallout Session hinter mir gehabt aber finde es trozdem merkwürdig...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Dezember 2015)

Kandzi schrieb:


> Sooo endlich konnte ich nachschauen
> 
> Ich hab aktuell folgenden Treiber installiert: 15.30.1025
> 
> Kleiner Edit: Sogar beim Youtube Videos schauen dreht sie voll hoch, hab zwar davor ne mehrstündige Fallout Session hinter mir gehabt aber finde es trozdem merkwürdig...




das ist komisch

hast du die Karte neu gekauft oder gebraucht?


----------



## bath92 (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass deine Hardware bis auf die GPU mit deinem sysProfile noch übereinstimmt?
Wenn dein Airflow jetzt nicht total schlecht ist sollte es eigentlich keinen Grund geben wieso die Karte auf 100% aufdreht. Am besten mal die Temperaturen mit GPU-Z beobachten.
Sollten im Idle bei der Vapor zwischen 40°C und 50°C schwanken, je nach Gehäuse. Unter Last ist alles bis 85°C im Rahmen.
Wenn die Temperaturen in Ordnung sind würde ich zuerst mal den Treiber nochmal deinstallieren und alles sauber entfernen.
Anschließend die neuste Betaversion drauf. Wenn das immer noch nicht hilft würde ich MSI-Afterburner zur Drehzahlregelung verwenden, ein bis zweit Seiten zurück hab ich es schon mal beschrieben.
Einmal richtig einstellt bekommst du davon auch nichts mehr mit, läuft ja im Hintergrund.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Dezember 2015)

Drehen sich alle Lüfter? 
Sitzt der Lüfterstecker fest?


----------



## DARPA (5. Dezember 2015)

Kandzi schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell folgenden Treiber installiert: 15.30.1025



Dann ist es noch nicht der Hotfix Treiber, der die Lüfterproblematik beheben soll. Also nimm mal den.
AMD Radeon Software Crimson Edition 15.11.1 Update


----------



## Kandzi (5. Dezember 2015)

Karte is neu gekauft.

Bis auf die GraKa stimmt mein Sysprofil.
Atm isse bei 44 Grad. Unter Last war se bei  71 Grad maximal

Finds halt nur komisch das sie bei youtube vids gestern auch hochgedreht hat. 
Hab eben nochmal nachgeschaut und mir is folgendes aufgefallen.
Der Memory Clock springt von 150 zu 1350 die ganze Zeit. Dabei schau ich mir nur ein video an... also nix dramatisches


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Dezember 2015)

Im Videomodus geht sie immer auf den Leistungs-State des Speichers. 
Es gibt nur Idle und Vollgas und bei Videos gibt sie halt Vollgas.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin grade förmlich am verzweifeln. Meine 390 scheint defekt zu sein. Sobald ein Treiber installiert ist, hab ich kein Bild mehr, sobald Windows geladen wird. BIOS funktioniert und wenn ich den Treiber über den abg. Modus deinstalliere auch. Ich hab sowohl den Crimson als auch ältere Catalyst Treiber probiert. Zusätzlich habe ich einen anderem PCIe Slot versucht. Kabel hab och kontrolliert.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Dezember 2015)

Windows schonmal neu installiert oder mal mit irgendeinem Linuxsystem+Treiber probiert?

Alle OC-Programme mal im abgesicherten Modus entfernt?


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Dezember 2015)

Windows hab ich neu installiert. OC Programme hatte ich nicht installiert. Das kuriose ist, der Fehler trat auf, nachdem ich die ganze Hardware für einen Test in ein andere Gehäuse gebaut habe. Auch im offenen Aufbau blieb der Fehler bestehen. Jetzt hab ich alles wieder in mein Fractal R4 eingebaut und plötzlich hab ich wieder ein Bild mit Treiber. Ich bin total verwirrt und traue dem Ganzen noch nicht ganz. Da ist irgendwas faul.

Ach und bevor die Frage kommt: während der Umbauten ist nichts schief gegangen. Ich habe mich entladen und nicht mal die Platine der Graka berührt.


----------



## ebastler (5. Dezember 2015)

Windows 10? Das spinnt oft und erkennt deinen Hauptmonitor als Zweitmonitor. Hatte ich bei Papas Laptop. Passwort blind eingeben, von Windows erfundenen Monitor löschen, normalen wieder als Hauptmonitor einstellen. 

Da war der Bildschirm auch einfach nur schwarz. Vielleicht spinnt das bei dir mit dem Treiber etwas rum oder so.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Dezember 2015)

Auch möglich. Ich installiere morgen nochmal neu, hab ein Treiber Chaos auf dem PC, da mache ich den lieber nochmal platt. Ich bin gespannt, ob dann alles reibungslos funktioniert..


----------



## Kandzi (6. Dezember 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Drehen sich alle Lüfter?
> Sitzt der Lüfterstecker fest?




Hab eben den Rechner gestartet und es dreht sich nur ein Lüfter, der mittlere mit 4k U/min bei 36 Grad Temp
Lüfterstecker sitzt fest. Der Schalter steht auch auf ON

Ich glaub so langsam, dass meine GraKa defekt ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Dezember 2015)

Unter 55° ist das normal. 
Starte mal ein Spiel und gucke dann ob alle 3 Lüfter angehen


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Dezember 2015)

Scheinbar hat der DVI Anschluss einen weg. Wenn ich den Treiber über DVI installiere, geht das Bild weg, sobald der AMD Bildschrimtreiber installiert wird. Wenn ich den Monitor dann via HDMI anschließe und neustarte hab ich ein Bild.
Auch, wenn ich den Treiber installiere, während ich über HDMI gehe, hab ich ein Bild. Das komische ist, wenn der treiber dann erfolgreich drauf ist, kann ich auch wieder auf DVI wechseln...


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Dezember 2015)

Ups, jetzt hat der die Antwort 2x abgeschickt..


----------



## bath92 (6. Dezember 2015)

@Kandzi: Das ist völlig normal wenn der Schalter auf der GPU dafür auf ON steht, die Vapor schaltet bis 57°C die beiden äußeren Lüfter ab, nennt sich bei Sapphire "Single-Fan-Modus".
War sowas wie der Vorreiter vom heutigen "Zero-Fan-Modus". Wenn du willst, dass sich alle drei Lüfter immer drehen musst du auf "OFF" stellen. 
Das mit dem Memory-Clock ist auch völlig normal wie schon geschrieben wurde, gibt leider nur die zwei Powerstats für den Speicher. Ist bei 144Hz-Monitoren noch schlimmer,  da taktet der Speicher ständig auf dem höchsten Wert.
Deine Temperaturen sind soweit auch in Ordnung. Wie verhalten sich die Lüfter jetzt mit dem Treiberupdate?

Edit:


DerFoehn schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat der DVI Anschluss einen weg. Wenn ich den Treiber über DVI installiere, geht das Bild weg, sobald der AMD Bildschrimtreiber installiert wird. Wenn ich den Monitor dann via HDMI anschließe und neustarte hab ich ein Bild.
> Auch, wenn ich den Treiber installiere, während ich über HDMI gehe, hab ich ein Bild. Das komische ist, wenn der treiber dann erfolgreich drauf ist, kann ich auch wieder auf DVI wechseln...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann war es bei mir genauso, wenn nach der Installation sonst keine Probleme auftreten würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Kandzi (6. Dezember 2015)

Folgendes

Schonmal vielen Dank an alle!
Das Problem hat sich glaube ich gelöst.

Heute früh hat sich dauerhaft nur der mittlere Lüfter gedreht und das immer mit 4k U/min egal ob 40 Grad oder 80 Grad. Teilweise war meine GraKa sogar schon bei 91 Grad.
Hab daraufhin nochmal den Treiber runtergeschmissen und den Beta Treiber installiert. Seid dem scheint es zu gehen. Die Lüfter drehen sich wie sie es sollen und meine GraKa wurde nicht heisser als 81 Grad.

Schönen Abend euch!


----------



## t0m2k (7. Dezember 2015)

Also, habe jetzt die 290X seid Freitag im Betrieb, wird nach 2-3 min Black Ops3, Siege, Anno auf Ultra extrem heiß. Ca 91 Grad. Stock Kühler echt Müll! Habe mir jetzt direkt den Raijintek bestellt und werde nachbessern  Ist es normal dass nach den knapp 5 Spielminuten der Takt von 1000Mhz auf 980-950 runterregelt? Weil die ersten Spielminuten unter 80 Grad liegen immer volle 1000Mhz bei GPU-Z an. Dann noch eine Frage. Will wie mit Shadowplay aufnehmen, habe dafür MSI Afterburner installiert  um mit AMD VCE H.264 aufzunehmen. Leider fehlt dieser Reiter bei mir komplett, sprich als externes Plugin gibt es nur Intel Quicksync. Liegt es vllt am treiber? Habe den Beta installiert, aber habe z.b HDMI Audiotreiber abgewählt? Da wäre echt ein Hinweis gut weil das Aufnehmen mit Plays.TV über Raptr ist ja mal der mega Rotz, das nimmt nämlich gar nichts auf!! Lediglich im Menü läuft die Aufnahme, In-Game bleibt nach starten der Aufnahme die Zeit einfach bei 00:00:00 stehen, nimmt aber nichts auf.... Oh man, das ist bei Shadowplay deutlich besser gelöst. Ansonsten aber mega Karte!


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Dezember 2015)

Dass die sich runter taktet ist normal. Aufgrund der hohen Temperatur kann sie den Takt nicht halten und sie versucht dann durch Runtertakten kühler zu bleiben.


----------



## t0m2k (7. Dezember 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Dass die sich runter taktet ist normal. Aufgrund der hohen Temperatur kann sie den Takt nicht halten und sie versucht dann durch Runtertakten kühler zu bleiben.



Kannst du auch was zum Aufnehmen sagen  ?


----------



## ebastler (7. Dezember 2015)

t0m2k schrieb:


> Lediglich im Menü läuft die Aufnahme, In-Game bleibt nach starten der Aufnahme die Zeit einfach bei 00:00:00 stehen, nimmt aber nichts auf.... Oh man, das ist bei Shadowplay deutlich besser gelöst. Ansonsten aber mega Karte!


Dann machst du was falsch, bei mir funktionieren Hintergrundaufzeichnung (also letzte 60s sichern), normale Aufzeichnung und Twitch Streaming aus dem Programm in so ziemlich jedem Spiel...


----------



## t0m2k (7. Dezember 2015)

Und wenn ich manuell Aufnehmen will? Will in 720p60 mit 10mbit aufnehmen.


----------



## ebastler (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich zeichne ab und an in FHD manuell auf, läuft bei mir...


----------



## t0m2k (7. Dezember 2015)

Okay, ich teste jetzt mal..


----------



## t0m2k (7. Dezember 2015)

Also:

Nun klappt es, 720p60 mit 10Mbit. Leider hat die Aufnahme aber am Ende nur 48???FPS und laggt wie sau. Wenn ich mit Afterburner aufnehme 720p60 MJPEG ruckelfrei perfekt... Allerdings kann ich da nicht die Webcam/Facecam so leicht implementieren  oh mensch ey...


----------



## ebastler (8. Dezember 2015)

Eigenartig... Ich muss das mit dem aktuellen Treiber auch mal testen, habe seit einigen Wochen nichts mehr aufgezeichnet!


----------



## t0m2k (8. Dezember 2015)

Mach das mal. Der beta crimson ist ja mein erster AMD Treiber seit langem daher kann ich nicht sagen ob es vorher besser war.. Ist halt schon *******. Gute Hardware aber klappt nicht wie geplant


----------



## ebastler (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe gestern mal wieder The Force Unleashed gespielt (altes Star Wars Spiel), und das in 1080p 30fps 20Mbit aufgezeichnet - perfekt.
Hab insgesamt 12min mitgefilmt. 

Die Bildqualität ist aber an sich mäßig, was wohl daran liegt, dass ich ein WQHD Spiel in FHD aufgezeichnet hab, oder 20Mbit sind zu wenig, keine Ahnung. Ich hab jedenfalls auch den neuen Beta-Crimson.


----------



## t0m2k (8. Dezember 2015)

Okay, nimmst du auf der Windows Platte auf? Wenn Ja SSD? Wobei das ja eig. kein Problem darstellen sollte, die MJPEG Dateien haben ja viel höhere Bitraten und die laufen einwandfrei flüssig... Sowas verstehe ich einfach nicht!!


----------



## ebastler (8. Dezember 2015)

Nein, ich zeichne auf eine 2TB WD Purple auf, das Spiel ist auch auf dieser installiert. Windows und die meisten anderen Spiele liegen aber auf der SSD.
Das Caching geht so weit ich weiß auf die SSD, das Aufzeichnen direkt auf die HDD.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Dezember 2015)

Hi Freunde der R9 290 

Wollte mal eure Meinung zu eurer _nächsten_ Karte hören.
Wann tauscht ihr eure R9 290 aus?
& vor allem gegen welche Karte?


_Gruß | Amer_


----------



## Octobit (8. Dezember 2015)

Puuuhhh, ganz schöne Glaskugelreiberei.
Falls eine Mittelklasse Karte 50% schneller ist in etwa, ich bin da recht genügsam. Andersherum steht bald 4k ins Haus, von daher vielleicht früher als gedacht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Dezember 2015)

Mal sehen, wie Kingdom Come so laufen wird. Ansonsten sehe ich erstmal keinen Bedarf, aufzurüsten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hi Freunde der R9 290
> 
> Wollte mal eure Meinung zu eurer _nächsten_ Karte hören.
> Wann tauscht ihr eure R9 290 aus?
> ...


Die einzige Karte die lohnt ist eine 980ti, aber die ist noch zu teuer. Ich warte auf die nächste Generation von Amd und Nvidia, sonst ist der Leistungssprung zu gering, mehr wie 500€ geb ich für eine Graka nicht aus....


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Dezember 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die einzige Karte die lohnt ist eine 980ti, aber die ist noch zu teuer. Ich warte auf die nächste Generation von Amd und Nvidia, sonst ist der Leistungssprung zu gering, mehr wie 500€ geb ich für eine Graka nicht aus....



... du meinst das die nächste Generation billiger wird?  da kannst du vieeeel tiefer in die Tasche greifen, denke ich....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Dezember 2015)

Ne aber schneller...😁


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Dezember 2015)

Denke auch dass AMD und Nvidia sich den neue Fertigung in 16/14nm gut bezahlen lassen, wenn die Performance und der Stromverbrauch passt habe ich da allerdings kein Problem mit. Wenn nicht muss die 290x eben noch etwas länger werkeln.
Bei mir steht 2016 erstmal ein Platform + CPU Wechsel an,  hoffe das AMD da was nettes auf den Markt wirft.


----------



## t0m2k (8. Dezember 2015)

Boah ich flippe aus, läuft bei euch Dirt Rally flüssig? Bei mir alle 3 sekunden Stillstand... bei GPU-Z fällt dann der Memory Clock auf 150MHz, dann wieder auf 1250 und es läuft für 2 Sekunden!


----------



## Watertouch (8. Dezember 2015)

@t0m2k Nutzt du Crimson?


----------



## t0m2k (8. Dezember 2015)

JA LEIDER


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Dezember 2015)

Hast du die aktuelle Beta Version von Crimson drauf wenn nicht mal damit versuchen, ansonsten würde ich mal einen saubere Installation mit Display Driver Unistall versuchen.


----------



## t0m2k (8. Dezember 2015)

habe die Version vom 30.11 drauf, also von der AMD Seite?


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Dezember 2015)

Aktuellste Version ist die 15.11.1 Beta von der AMD Seite.


----------



## t0m2k (8. Dezember 2015)

Richtig, genau die habe ich!


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Dezember 2015)

Hast du "Clean" installiert oder einfach drüber geworfen, wenn nicht empfehle ich den Treiber mal mit DDU sauber zu installieren vielleicht sorgen Treiberleichen für die Probleme.


----------



## t0m2k (8. Dezember 2015)

Habe mein alten Nvidia über Systemsteuerung deinstalliert, dann den neuen AMD drauf. War das falsch?


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Dezember 2015)

Nein alleridings können so Treiberleichen übrig bleiben die zu solchen Probleme führen können, lad dir mal DDU runter und deinstallier sowohl den AMD als auch Nvidia Treiber (wenn davon noch Reste übrig sind), in den Abgesicherten Modus musst du dafür nicht. Danach das System einmal neustarten und den AMD Beta Treiber installieren, eventuell hast du dann keine Probleme mehr versprechen kann ich nichts.


----------



## t0m2k (8. Dezember 2015)

ich teste es mal... Schon ärgerlich, Dirt Rally sieht mega gut aus und spielt sich für 3 sek auch echt super


----------



## DARPA (8. Dezember 2015)

Jap, geh mal Dissis Weg. Denn hier läuft Dirt Rally sehr gut mit Kollege Crimson. Selbst mit Crossfire sehr smooth


----------



## t0m2k (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich kotze einfach gleich. Alles im Abgesicherten Modus deinstalliert, Crimson neu drauf. Ruckelt immer noch. Das kotzt mich so an, hätte ich mir bloß für das Geld ne Xbox One gekauft. Mir hängt das jetzt schon wieder so zum Hals raus !!!

https://steamcommunity.com/app/310560/discussions/1/617335934132920537/    bin anscheinend nicht der einzige...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab auch viele Probleme gehabt mit dem Crimson...hab nun mit DDU alles deinstalliert und den letzten CCC Treiber installiert....und danach noch eine Systemwiederherstellung von 3Wochen gemacht....nun rennt alles wieder wie Früher


----------



## DARPA (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte am Anfang immer das Problem mit Steam Error 42 rauszufliegen. Habe dann die lokalen Spieldaten auf Fehler überprüft und direkt bei 3% abgebrochen. Dann wurden automatisch nochmal ~300MB runtergeladen. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr.
Läuft der Benchmark sauber oder auch so laggy?


----------



## t0m2k (8. Dezember 2015)

Bench lief 1a. Nun hängt es sogar schon im Hauptmenü. Muss morgen um 6 aufstehen und wollte eigentlich um 22 Uhr pennen.. Wegen diesem Dreck bin ich wach geblieben


----------



## ebastler (9. Dezember 2015)

t0m2k schrieb:


> Bench lief 1a. Nun hängt es sogar schon im Hauptmenü. Muss morgen um 6 aufstehen und wollte eigentlich um 22 Uhr pennen.. Wegen diesem Dreck bin ich wach geblieben


Ich musste nach meinem Wechsel nvidia-AMD das System neu aufsetzen, da selbst DDU den restlichen nvidia Schrott nicht vollkommen loswerden konnte...


----------



## t0m2k (9. Dezember 2015)

Schon wieder?  Ach Herje 

Hab jetzt zum ersten mal Black Ops3 auf Extra/High angespielt. Läuft 1A!


----------



## WoNkA253 (9. Dezember 2015)

@tom2k,

schonmal mit Afterburner die Temperatur der Graka gecheckt?
Hatte das selbe problem mit meiner PowerColoer PCS+ 390 da wollten die Lüfter iwie nicht angehen, hab dann in Afterburner einfach mal auf standard wiederherstellen gedrückt und seit dem geht das Ding ab wie Rakete


----------



## t0m2k (9. Dezember 2015)

Ja klar, läuft bei mir alles aufm zweiten Moni, hab Reset gemacht, Lüfter läuft dann so auf knapp 40 % dass sie bei 88 Grad sich einpendelt und die 1000MHz vom Core halten kann


----------



## WoNkA253 (9. Dezember 2015)

Also meine 390er kommt nach dem reset nicht ansatzweise auf über 80 Grad vorallem da ich bei 82 Grad extremste FPS einbrüche bei sämtlichen Games hatte.
Weiß aber nicht ob das bei dier 290er das gleiche ist.


----------



## ebastler (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab die Paste an meinem Morpheus mal wieder gewechselt... 
Vorher: 73-75°C @1200rpm in BF4
Jetzt: 62-65°C @900-1000rpm in BF4, selbe Settings.

Sehr geil. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber alle paar Monate muss ich das machen - jedes Mal mit dem selben Unterschied. Zu viel Anpressdruck? Zu wenig? Die Paste verschwindet vom halben Chip einfach komplett... Als wäre da nie eine drauf gewesen.
Ich verwende PK-1, also recht gutes Zeug.

Nun bin ich wieder glücklich. Kaum zu hörende Lüfter, 65° Chip, 75° Wandler, 1150/1500MHz. Awesome!


----------



## t0m2k (9. Dezember 2015)

Hast du deine Übertaktet oder kam die von Werk so?


----------



## Kashura (9. Dezember 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab die Paste an meinem Morpheus mal wieder gewechselt...
> Vorher: 73-75°C @1200rpm in BF4
> Jetzt: 62-65°C @900-1000rpm in BF4, selbe Settings.
> 
> ...



Bei den Ergebnissen würde ich eher darauf schließen das es nicht so gut ist das Zeug. Probier doch mal eine andere


----------



## Watertouch (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab einfach die perfekte Lüftereinstellung für meine 390 PCS+ gefunden. 42%Lüfter durchgehend und nicht über 66°. Bei geschlossenem Gehäuse sehr leise.


----------



## ebastler (9. Dezember 2015)

Naja, was ich so gehört hab ist die Prolimatech PK-1 eine der besten Pasten am Markt... 

@tom: natürlich getaktet  1.15V, 115P/1500MHz.


----------



## Kashura (9. Dezember 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, was ich so gehört hab ist die Prolimatech PK-1 eine der besten Pasten am Markt...
> 
> @tom: natürlich getaktet  1.15V, 115P/1500MHz.



das mag ja sein aber wenn sie immer "verdampft" ist sie für dich vllt nicht so gut


----------



## t0m2k (9. Dezember 2015)

Interessant. Ich bin auch noch ünschlüssig wegen der Paste. Wollte eigentlich Restbestände meiner Arctiv Silver nehmen :O


----------



## Icedaft (9. Dezember 2015)

Thermal Paste Roundup 2015 – 47 products tested with air-cooling and liquid nitrogen (LN2) | Overclocking.Guide | Page 12


----------



## WoNkA253 (9. Dezember 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach die perfekte Lüftereinstellung für meine 390 PCS+ gefunden. 42%Lüfter durchgehend und nicht über 66°. Bei geschlossenem Gehäuse sehr leise.



Hi Watertouch,

kannst du mir mal nen Screenshot von deiner Lüfterkurve schicken? 
Die würd ich auch gerne mal testen, da ich ja die selbe Karte habe 

Danke schonmal


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Dezember 2015)

Das Problem mit der Paste habe ich aber auch schonmal gehabt. Nach etwa vier Monaten war am Rand nur noch eine dünne Ölschicht unterm Morpheus zu erkennen 
War glaube ich eine Thermalright CFIII, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ich meine aber, dass ich das Problem auch schon mit anderen Pasten hatte.

*@ WoNkA253:*
Ich würde lieber deine eigene Kurve ermitteln, speziell für dein Sample und für dein Gehäuse.
Die Werte ein wenig beobachten solltest du ja so oder so


----------



## KempA (9. Dezember 2015)

Wie läuft bei euch denn Battlefront mit den neuen Treibern? Ich hab seitdem enorme Grafikbugs. Die eine Eismap ist unspielbar, da alles was mehr als 2 Meter entfernt ist einfach schawrz ist. Im Menü habe ich dann Artefakte und manche Beschriftungen fehlen einfach. Das komische ist, dass ich dann den neuen Treiber deinstalliert habe und den alten nochmal draufgemacht hab, aber die Probleme geblieben sind


----------



## Watertouch (9. Dezember 2015)

@WoNkA253 ich hab einfach auf Permanent 42% gestellt weil ich es nerviger finde wenn sich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit ändert als wenn sie dauerhaft leicht hörbar vorhanden ist. Ja klar ich bin aber auch kein Silent Fetischist.


----------



## t0m2k (10. Dezember 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Wie läuft bei euch denn Battlefront mit den neuen Treibern? Ich hab seitdem enorme Grafikbugs. Die eine Eismap ist unspielbar, da alles was mehr als 2 Meter entfernt ist einfach schawrz ist. Im Menü habe ich dann Artefakte und manche Beschriftungen fehlen einfach. Das komische ist, dass ich dann den neuen Treiber deinstalliert habe und den alten nochmal draufgemacht hab, aber die Probleme geblieben sind



Also dann grauts mir jetzt schon. Battlefront war einer der Gründe warum ein neuer PC gekommen ist. Und so viele Treiber Probs wie ich jetzt in 1 Woche hatte, hatte ich in 1.5 Jahren GTX nicht einmal...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Dezember 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Wie läuft bei euch denn Battlefront mit den neuen Treibern? Ich hab seitdem enorme Grafikbugs. Die eine Eismap ist unspielbar, da alles was mehr als 2 Meter entfernt ist einfach schawrz ist. Im Menü habe ich dann Artefakte und manche Beschriftungen fehlen einfach. Das komische ist, dass ich dann den neuen Treiber deinstalliert habe und den alten nochmal draufgemacht hab, aber die Probleme geblieben sind


Wenn du den alten Treiber drauf hast dann noch eine Systemwieferherstellung von Ca 2wochen machen....hatte das selbe Problem


----------



## WoNkA253 (10. Dezember 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Paste habe ich aber auch schonmal gehabt. Nach etwa vier Monaten war am Rand nur noch eine dünne Ölschicht unterm Morpheus zu erkennen
> War glaube ich eine Thermalright CFIII, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ich meine aber, dass ich das Problem auch schon mit anderen Pasten hatte.
> 
> *@ WoNkA253:*
> ...



Hab ich schon gemacht 
Und bis jetz bin ich sehr sehr zufrieden mit der standard Lüfterkurve der Graka ich glaub  ich lass die dann einfach so


----------



## Körschgen (10. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hab überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Crimson...
Läuft alles Butterweich...wie immer...

ABER was sagt ihr denn zu meiner neuen GPU Stütze.... Jetzt hängt der Morpheus auch nich mehr so durch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist mein Handy mal wieder kaputt, daher Bilder mit nem alten Ding gemacht...

Man könnte fast glauben das muss so...


----------



## Kashura (10. Dezember 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Also ich hab überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Crimson...
> Läuft alles Butterweich...wie immer...
> 
> ABER was sagt ihr denn zu meiner neuen GPU Stütze.... Jetzt hängt der Morpheus auch nich mehr so durch
> ...



sieht super aus! Als würde sie dazu gehören. Was für ein Phanteks ist das? Möchte als nächsten Tower ein Primo holen aber das da sieht mir etwas "klein" aus. Nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## Octobit (10. Dezember 2015)

Ist das eine Slotblende?


----------



## Körschgen (10. Dezember 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Ist das eine Slotblende?


Nein das sind ZWEI Slotblenden 

Das is das Phanteks enthoo evolv ATX.
Also klein is das Ding nicht...Für mich sogar ziemlich optimal.

Es trägt in der Breite etwas mehr auf, dafür hat man überall ausreichend Platz sein Zeug zu verdrücken.
Man könnte locker 3*  2,5" PLUS 2* 3,5" Laufwerke unterbringen, sichtbar ist dann nur eins vorne (bei mir die SSD).
Massig Platz im Netzteil Abteil, optimale Ausstattung für eine Wakü - sogar so gut dass ich schon Bock bekomme vllt doch noch mal auf Wasser zu gehen...

Türen haben Schaniere und Druckverschlüsse.
Alles aus massivem Alu - bin begeistert.

Eng sieht es vermutlich aus, dank 3* 140mm Lüfter in Heck und Top - Brocken auf der CPU - Trident X mit ihren Hahnen Kämmen - und natürlich dem Morpheus.
Ist ein ganz normaler ATX Build - ich liebe es vor allem das vor der GPU kein HDD Käfig ist oder ähnliches...

Hier in der Bastelecke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashura (10. Dezember 2015)

sieht auf jeden Fall top aus!  Die gute Verarbeitung sieht man dem Tower schon an finde ich. Da ich jedoch als nächsten Build SLI/CF haben möchte will ich sehr viel Platz haben


----------



## bath92 (10. Dezember 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Also ich hab überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Crimson...
> Läuft alles Butterweich...wie immer...
> 
> ABER was sagt ihr denn zu meiner neuen GPU Stütze.... Jetzt hängt der Morpheus auch nich mehr so durch
> ...



Hab meinen Morpheus die letzten Tage auch von seiner Krümmung erlöst. Hab es allerdings mit einem schwarzen Kabelbinder gelöst.
Einfach den Kabelbinder durch die Backplate der Vapor gefädelt und dann am DVD-Laufwerkskäfig befestigt. Fällt trotz Window nicht auf und sieht deutlich "gesünder" aus als vorher.


----------



## Körschgen (10. Dezember 2015)

Hatte ich im vorherigen Case ebenso gelöst. Hat auch immer gut funktioniert.
So fügt es sich ein bisschen besser ein...

Durch das Window hätte ich ja Lust die ganzen weißen Fans durch schwarze zu ersetzen...


----------



## bath92 (10. Dezember 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Hatte ich im vorherigen Case ebenso gelöst. Hat auch immer gut funktioniert.
> So fügt es sich ein bisschen besser ein...
> 
> Durch das Window hätte ich ja Lust die ganzen weißen Fans durch schwarze zu ersetzen...



Hab auch schon überlegt ob ich den Rahmen des Noctua-Lüfters vom CPU-Kühler nicht schwarz lackiere. Dann wäre alles Mal einheitlich. 
Müsste bloß noch die Netzteilkabel ordentlich sleeven, bin aber zu faul. 
Versteh echt nicht wieso be quiet! es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt die mit einem blickdichten Sleeve ab Werk zu versehen, dürfte für das Geld eigentlich schon drin sein.

Edit 1: Grad eben hat es mich auch mit 100%-Drehzahlbug erwischt, einfach so ohne Grund. Läuft aber schon wieder wie es soll mit dem Treiberupdate.

Edit 2: Mit dem Crimson Treiber 15.11.1 hab ich nun ständig Abstürzte in verschiedenen Spielen, auch ohne OC. Also fliegt Crimson vorerst wieder runter und der letzte Catalyste kommt drauf.


----------



## KempA (11. Dezember 2015)

Leider hab ich keinen Wiederherstellungspunkt. Kann aber echt nicht angehen dass es so gravierende Probleme gibt (und damit bin ich ja nicht alleine) und es AMD nicht auf die Reihe das innerhalb von ein bis maximal zwei Tagen zu patchen...
Naja, so verkrault man sich dann selbst die Kundschaft...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab auch schon überlegt ob ich den Rahmen des Noctua-Lüfters vom CPU-Kühler nicht schwarz lackiere. Dann wäre alles Mal einheitlich.
> Müsste bloß noch die Netzteilkabel ordentlich sleeven, bin aber zu faul.
> Versteh echt nicht wieso be quiet! es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt die mit einem blickdichten Sleeve ab Werk zu versehen, dürfte für das Geld eigentlich schon drin sein.
> 
> ...


Jo wie gesagt...Ich hatte auch nur Probleme mit Crimson[emoji19]


----------



## bath92 (11. Dezember 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo wie gesagt...Ich hatte auch nur Probleme mit Crimson[emoji19]



Bin aber zuversichtlich das AMD die Probleme in den Griff bekommt, an sich war es ja ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Welchen Treiber hast du jetzt drauf? Bin mir irgendwie unsicher, welcher vorher bei mir drauf war.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Bin aber zuversichtlich das AMD die Probleme in den Griff bekommt, an sich war es ja ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
> 
> Welchen Treiber hast du jetzt drauf? Bin mir irgendwie unsicher, welcher vorher bei mir drauf war.



Das bekommt amd schon hin :o)


----------



## bath92 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ok, der Treiber unterscheidet sich vermutlich wegen dem unterschiedlichen Betriebssystem.
Was mich aber stutzig macht, ist die Catalystversion dahinter in Klammern. Bei mir 8.4, was uralt sein müsste und bei dir die letzte Version vor Crimson.
Irgendwie lief da wohl was falsch. Hab die aktuell installierte Version bei Computerbase runtergeladen, da ich sonst nirgendwo was gefunden hab.

Wo find ich den noch einen Download für 15.9.1?

Edit: Wer sucht der findet: https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2553/amd-catalyst-15-9-1-beta-win-7-8-10-64-bit/mirrors


----------



## ULKi22 (15. Dezember 2015)

Der Crimson Treiber macht bei mir auch nur Probelem, besser gesagt, es funktioniert erst gar nicht. 
Wenn ich Radeon Einstellungen öffnen will kommt immer nur die Meldung "Radeon Settings: Host Application funktioniert nicht mehr"
Bildfehler in Spielen habe ich auch noch -_-
Werde auch wiederauf 15.9 downgraden.


----------



## Azzteredon (15. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir ist seit dem Crimson-Treiber ein seltsames Problem aufgetaucht. Ich spiele mit einer 290X auf 3 Aus VN248 angebunden über 2 mal DVI und einmal HDMI. 

Beim Starten kommt es hin und wieder vor, das der dritte über HDMI angeschlossene Monitor nicht erkannt wird. Wenn man das HDMI kabel an der Karte direkt absteckt und wieder einsteckt besteht gefühlt eine 90%-Chance das der Monitor erkannt wird. Das ist das einzige was hilft. Hab die Monitore schon durch getauscht, es liegt anscheinend am HDMI-Port. Mit dem Catalyst-Treiber ist das nicht vorgekommen. 

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem?

Ansonsten hab ich nichts negatives zu berichten  von der Lüfterproblematik bin ich dank H2O verschont geblieben


----------



## Netter_Support (15. Dezember 2015)

Noch kann ich Crimson nichts tolles abgewinnen. 
Naja, Catalyst auch nicht, aber da lief der Treiber wenigstens.

Hab meinen Rechner am Wochenende bei einer üblichen neubetankung mit Crimson ausgestattet, statt die Catalyst Software.
Installation war problemlos, Programm ist chick und die Performance ist ebenfalls gut.
Ich hab allerdings totale Probleme mit dem Treiber. GTA V schmiert andauernd ab. Bei Fallout verzeichne ich ~15Fps weniger. TV / Beamer verliert sporadisch die Verbindung zur Grafikkarte kommt aber prompt wieder. 

Außerdem nehme ich 3-4 horizontale Linien wahr.  Ich kenne das so, wenn ein System zu wenig Speicher hat, das dann diese horizontalen Ruckler auftreten. Ich hab das jetzt beim scrollen und beim gamen (schnelle bewegungen)

Crimson 15.11.1 Beta hilft mir etwas aus. Da habe ich keine Verbindungsabbrüche mehr und die horizontalen Linien wurden auch weniger. Aber das gelbe vom Ei ist das noch nicht. 
Ich bin ein Pfennigfuchs, sehe ein das AMD grundsätzlich gute Arbeit leistet (leisten kann), aber mitlerweile kommt mir AMD wie ein verpennter Kiffer vor. "Boah die Idee jetzt, lass uns das angreifen.... Oh doch nicht so toll, egal irgendwie machen..."
Da bin ich persönlich nicht von angetan und werde mir überlegen ob AMD weiter meine Grafiken hin und her schubst.


----------



## derneuemann (15. Dezember 2015)

Auch Nvidia hat hin und wieder Dreck am stecken. Aber schön ist das gerade wirklich nicht.


----------



## bath92 (15. Dezember 2015)

Vermutlich wird aber vor 2016 auch nix mehr in Sachen Treiber (-hotfix) von AMD kommen, da zum Jahresende, wie in anderen Unternehmen auch nicht so viele Mitarbeiter zur Verfügung stehen.
Die werden auch alle ihren verdienten Urlaub haben und somit bleibt bei Problemen mit Crimson im Moment nur das Downgrade auf 15.9.1 Beta oder 15.7.1 WHQL, liefen bzw. laufen ja beide ohne Probleme. 
Wäre natürlich super wenn vor den Feiertagen noch ein Hotfix für die vielen Abstürzte mit 15.11.1 kommt, ich glaub aber eher nicht dran.


----------



## Thaurial (16. Dezember 2015)

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass ich im Heaven Benchmark und dem Extreme Setting MIT OC weniger Punkte erreiche, als ohne OC? 

290X Stock 

vs

+60mv 
+50 PT
+100MHz
und ich glaube  +150 auf MEM

Oder kann das auch vom 15.11.1er Treiber kommen?.. Muss ich wohl auch nochmal zurück auf den alten zum Testen


----------



## Körschgen (16. Dezember 2015)

Kann von Spannung und Powerlimit kommen.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht auch Fehlerkorrektur von GPU/Speicher oder erhöhte Ram Latenzen.


----------



## Thaurial (16. Dezember 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Kann von Spannung und Powerlimit kommen.



Wie kann ich da vorgehen um das zu optimieren?


----------



## Körschgen (17. Dezember 2015)

Rumspielen und testen was den meisten Gewinn bringt. Aber bessere ergebnisse im Synt. Bench heißen nicht unbedingt bessere Gameperformance...
Lote aus wieviel Leistung du willst/brauchst und dann teste wie weit du die Spannung senken kannst um noch dein Ziel zu halten und die Karte nicht in Powerlimits laufen zu lassen oder ähnliches...

Ich teste als erstes immer wie weit die Spannung einer Karte runter kann um noch den Werkstakt und Boost halten zu können...Spiele und benchmarkstabil...
Dann lote ich aus was das Maximum mit noch ungefährlichem Spannungsplus ist und dann such ich den Sweetspot zw. Verbrauch und Leistung.....


Andere Sache:

Habe seit neustem ein Problem mit der Windows Fotoanzeige.
Bei mehreren Fenstern oder schnellem durchklicken von Bildern stürzt diese ab mit dem Fehler COM Surrogate funktioniert nicht mehr.

Hab da den Kollegen Crimson im Verdacht.
Jemand ein ähnliches Problem?


----------



## DARPA (17. Dezember 2015)

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass Crimson bei mir vorerst wieder verbannt wurde. Zu hoch ist die Fehlerquote.

Beim Zocken kommt immer mal wieder die Fehlermeldung, dass Radeon Software nicht mehr funktioniert. Manchmal läuft dann alles normal weiter, manchmal werden Einstellungen zurückgesetzt (kein VSR, kein CF mehr) aber das Game läuft weiter und manchmal gibts nen Crash to Desktop. Konnte aber noch keine Systematik erkennen, ist wie ne Lotterie.


----------



## DarkScorpion (17. Dezember 2015)

Also ich habe auf meinem System mit Crimson keine Probleme. 

290 Tri-x mit Intel Xeon unter Win 10


----------



## bath92 (18. Dezember 2015)

AMD bringt tatsächlich noch ein Update vor 2016 für Crimson, 15.12 WHQL steht ab sofort zum Download bereit. 

AMD Radeon Software Crimson Edition 15.12

Edit: Allerdings ist mir nicht klar ob es sich nicht nur um den 15.11.1 Beta mit WHQL-Zertifikat handelt.

"This release provides users with a Microsoft WHQL certified version of the AMD Radeon Software Crimson Edition 15.11.1 Update driver."


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Dezember 2015)

Wo finde ich den Treiber welcher vor Crimson erschienen ist?


----------



## bath92 (18. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wo finde ich den Treiber welcher vor Crimson erschienen ist?



https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2553/amd-catalyst-15-9-1-beta-win-7-8-10-64-bit/mirrors


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Dezember 2015)

Danke.
Was macht eigentlich der _neue_ Crimson besser als der alte?


----------



## t0m2k (18. Dezember 2015)

ist es wirklich ein neuer oder wie bereits angesprochen WHQL .11 ?


----------



## bath92 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hab die Releasenotes mal verglichen 15.12 bringt noch ein paar Fehlerbehebungen mit die in 15.11.1 Beta nicht aufgeführt sind.
Ob allerdings die Fehler (z.B. Abstürzte) behoben sind, die hier viele haben kann man daraus ja nicht wirklich ablesen.

Resolved Issues:

        [83112] Radeon Settings driver update check is not available for minor driver versions
        [83111] System has higher idle power usage on Windows® 7 when running with Radeon Settings

Die zwei Punkte unterscheiden anscheinend 15.11.1 von 15.12, ob das alles ist wird sich in den nächsten Tagen sicher zeigen.
Ich würde also warten, bis es die ersten Rückmeldungen oder Tests gibt. 

Edit: Hab jetzt doch noch was dazu gefunden.

"This is the WHQL version of Crimson 15.11.1 Beta. It contains two new resolved issues mentioned at the top of the Resolved Issues section of the release notes."

https://community.amd.com/docs/DOC-1463


----------



## ebastler (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte mit 15.11.1 auch nie Ärger... 
Interessant, dass der bei vielen buggt. Okay, ich hatte in letzter Zeit fast nie Zeit zu spielen.


----------



## Körschgen (18. Dezember 2015)

Dito.

Ausser die letzen tage ARK und bisschen StarCitizen. Da lief aber alles glatt.
Hatte nur Probleme mit der Windows Fotoanzeige, muss aber nich vom AMD Treiber kommen.... Ist aber auch nicht mehr vorgekommen...


----------



## -Xe0n- (18. Dezember 2015)

Naja AMD hintelässt bei mir nun einen faden Beigeschmack mit ihren Treibern... Unter Win 10 lief bei mir bis 15.10 rauskam kein DX12 game und ich musste wieder Win 7 installieren bei dem ein Treiber funktionierte.

Mit Crimson taktet die Grafikkarte teilweise nicht mehr vernünftig hoch. Ganz ehrlich lasst die Grafikkarte bei einer GPU Last groeßer 50% doch einfach auf Fullspeed laufen... wen interessiert die Stromeinsparnis ?!

Immernoch kein 21:9 VSR Support.


Evtl war es meine letzte Team Rot Grafikkarte, mal schauen
Mit meiner ATI 5870 hatte ich nie solche Probleme... umso aergerlicher ist es wenn man 300€+ fuer eine Grafikkarte ausgibt, bei denen die Treiber über Monate Probleme machen


----------



## rene75 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ist bei mir ebenso Kotze in Säcken, ich kann nur nicht sagen, ob es der Treiber ist, oder vielleicht der Ram .Bekomme manchmal beim Neustarten angezeigt, Ram konnte was nicht lesen, war bis jetzt aber immer zu langsam ein Foto zu machen.Manchmal kommt auch so etwas beim runterfahren.(siehe Anhang) Das Bios hatte sich auch auf Standard zurückgesetzt, komisch das Ganze.Was noch zu sagen wäre beim Spielen, Gta 5 friert ein, komme zwar ins Spiel friert aber ein, Graka taktet nicht hoch. Bf3 läuft aber nach gut 20 min spielen, werden die Fps immer weniger, weil die Karte immer weiter runter Taktet das ganze Passiert im einstelligen Bereich, beginne mit cirka um die 140 fps je nach Einstellung und bin irgend wann bei 60 fps angekommen, ich meine jetzt keine Frame drops.Die Karte taktet auf 1030Mhz und ist dann bei 800-950Mhz, wie gesagt bei Gta5 taktet  sie gar nicht hoch. Das Kuriose an der Geschichte bei Bf4 ist alles normal das Spiel läuft bis jetzt............., Karte taktet hoch kein einschlafen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. Dezember 2015)

Was hat ein Firefox Addon mit AMD Treiber zu tun?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Dezember 2015)

rene75 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir ebenso Kotze in Säcken, ich kann nur nicht sagen, ob es der Treiber ist, oder vielleicht der Ram .Bekomme manchmal beim Neustarten angezeigt, Ram konnte was nicht lesen, war bis jetzt aber immer zu langsam ein Foto zu machen.Manchmal kommt auch so etwas beim runterfahren.(siehe Anhang) Das Bios hatte sich auch auf Standard zurückgesetzt, komisch das Ganze.Was noch zu sagen wäre beim Spielen, Gta 5 friert ein, komme zwar ins Spiel friert aber ein, Graka taktet nicht hoch. Bf3 läuft aber nach gut 20 min spielen, werden die Fps immer weniger, weil die Karte immer weiter runter Taktet das ganze Passiert im einstelligen Bereich, beginne mit cirka um die 140 fps je nach Einstellung und bin irgend wann bei 60 fps angekommen, ich meine jetzt keine Frame drops.Die Karte taktet auf 1030Mhz und ist dann bei 800-950Mhz, wie gesagt bei Gta5 taktet  sie gar nicht hoch. Das Kuriose an der Geschichte bei Bf4 ist alles normal das Spiel läuft bis jetzt............., Karte taktet hoch kein einschlafen.


Schon mal ein mobo BIOS Update gemacht?


----------



## rene75 (18. Dezember 2015)

Jaein, gibt ja nichts neues habe das P 1.80 drauf.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte beim Runterfahren immer so ähnliche Fehlermeldungen. Das lag dann auch am RAM oder Northbridge Takt


----------



## bath92 (18. Dezember 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich hatte beim Runterfahren immer so ähnliche Fehlermeldungen. Das lag dann auch am RAM oder Northbridge Takt



Mit Crimson?


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Dezember 2015)

Ne, die Flüchtlingskriese/Bildungsinflation/beliebiges Thema einfügen war schuld [emoji14]

Entweder Windows zerschossen gehabt oder 20Mhz zu viel auf meiner Northbridge, dass weiß ich nicht genau. Crimson läuft ganz gut und die Lüftersteuerung hat der BIOS-Flash eh vorerst gekillt


----------



## bath92 (18. Dezember 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ne, die Flüchtlingskriese/Bildungsinflation/beliebiges Thema einfügen war schuld [emoji14]
> 
> Entweder Windows zerschossen gehabt oder 20Mhz zu viel auf meiner Northbridge, dass weiß ich nicht genau. Crimson läuft ganz gut und die Lüftersteuerung hat der BIOS-Flash eh vorerst gekillt



Witzbold. 

Ok, hatte nämlich letztens auch ein paar Fehlermeldungen bzgl. Speicher beim Herunterfahren. Seit Crimson wieder runter ist die nicht mehr aufgetaucht.


----------



## Octobit (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich erdreiste mich mal mal, auch eine 390 hier zur Sprache zu bringen. Es geht um eine Nitro von einem Kumpel.
Wir haben seine alte 660Ti rausgeworfen, mit DDU Treiber deinstalliert und den neuesten Crimson draufgezogen. Sah soweit ganz gut aus.

Allerdings taktet die Karte in Furmark nur mit ungefähr 600MHz. Ich hatte das Netzteil im Verdacht (L7 530 W, schon knapp 5 Jahre alt glaube ich) und hab mal das Powertarget erhöht (+50%) und nochmal Furmark angeworfen. Der PC hat sich direkt verabschiedet und ist aus gegangen.
Fallout startet momentan nicht, in CS:GO taktet die Karte mit 984MHz, also soweit ganz gut.

Ich habe dann auf das NT getippt, wir wollen aber nochmal mit einem anderen gegentesten. Eventuell heute auf einer LAN. Zu einem anderen Treiber konnte ich ihn nicht bringen, ihn hatte die Lust verlassen und er war erstmal zufrieden damit.

Habt ihr noch Ideen, woran es liegen kann, außer Treiber und NT?  
Hier mal sein Setup, soweit ich mich daran erinnere:
Xeon 1230v2
Crucial 16gb Ballistix Sport
Asrock, irgendein H77 glaube ich
L7 530 W
Samsung SSD, Seagate HDD
Acer Predator Gehäuse.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Dezember 2015)

Jo liegt am furmark...schmeisst den Dreck von eurem pc.testet mit Heaven und valley.


----------



## Octobit (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich habs mal in Auftrag gegeben.
Ich finde Furmark ganz praktisch um die maximale Temperatur auszuloten und zu schauen ob das Netzteil zickt. Ansonsten nutze ich auch den heaven benchmark.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde Furmark auch nicht so schlecht, zumal besonderst stark heizende Spiele durchaus in die Nähe von Furmark kommen können. Allerdings wird Furmark unter Umständen erkannt und deshalb der Takt reduziert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Weihnachten


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Dezember 2015)

Ebenso 

@Topic:
Alternativ zu Furmark kann man derzeit übrigens auch ganz gut mit Firestrike oder Unreal Elemental heizen.


----------



## Octobit (27. Dezember 2015)

Heyho,

hier mal meine Temperaturen vom Peter 2 und dem MK-26 auf meiner 290x. Ich habe keine RAM-Kühlerchen verbaut, da werksseitig schon Alu-Plättchen verbaut sind. Ebenso ist der Stock VRM-Kühler geblieben. Ich habe allerdings beim Peter die MX2 verwendet und beim MK-26 die PK3, das sollte aber höchstens ein paar Grad ausmachen.
Als Lüfter hab ich zwei Noctua NF-P14 FLX PWM verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem MK-26 ist also die Core-Temperatur etwa 15 °C bis 20 °C geringer. Die VRM-Temperaturen sind bei hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen beim MK-26 besser, bei nur 50 % ist der Peter etwas besser dabei.

Grüße,

Octobit


----------



## DerMega (4. Januar 2016)

Cooler Vergleich. Danke.
Jez fehlt nurnoch der direkte Vergleich zum Morpheus


----------



## Octobit (4. Januar 2016)

Wenn du mir einen spendierst, mach ich den


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Januar 2016)

Jetzt wo wir beide die selben Karten und Kühler haben könnten wir ja mal Temparuren zwischen den verschiedenen Lüfterconfigs vergleichen. 
Ich hab Akasa Viper R 145mm@1650rpm mit steilen S-Blades zu bieten


----------



## DerMega (5. Januar 2016)

@Octobit:
Kann dir leider keinen bieten. Ich überlege schon seit einem Jahr mir einen zuzulegen.
Nur, dass das fast nochmal n Drittel der eigentlichen Karte kostet oO


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Januar 2016)

Den Kühler kannst du aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit für die nächste GPU auch nutzen der Quark mit gedrehten Chips ist hoffentlich Vergangenheit, für unterschiedliche Lochbohrungen wird Raijentek mit Sicherheit andere Backplates anbieten.


----------



## Octobit (5. Januar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Jetzt wo wir beide die selben Karten und Kühler haben könnten wir ja mal Temparuren zwischen den verschiedenen Lüfterconfigs vergleichen.
> Ich hab Akasa Viper R 145mm@1650rpm mit steilen S-Blades zu bieten



Ich biete auf dem MK-26 Noctua NF-P14 PWM mit max 1289 rpm laut Speedfan. Alles im R4 mit ausgebauten HDD-Käfigen, in der Front 2 SW2 1000 rpm auf 7V, einem Macho 120 und hinten und oben je einen SW2 PWM geregelt abhängig von GPU und CPU Temp. von 45% bis 100%.
Temps stehen oben .


----------



## DerMega (5. Januar 2016)

Ist der MK-26 eigentlich eine neue Entwicklung? Ich höre erst in letzter Zeit was von dem. Oder der ging voll an mir vorbei, was kein Wunder wäre


----------



## Octobit (5. Januar 2016)

Den gibt es schon relativ lange


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Januar 2016)

Naja, der ist taufrisch wie Ötzi   Er ist zwischen dem Peter I und dem Peter II, lange vor dem Morpheus rausgekommen. 

Durch die Riesigen Abmessungen und schlechte Spannungswandlerkühlung konnte er nicht so viele Kunden locken. 
Als gebrauchtes Schnäppchen oder rabattiertes KingKit in der BlackEdition aber eindeutig eine Empfehlung für Bastelfreudige oder Besitzer einer Karte mit großem PCB.


----------



## Octobit (5. Januar 2016)

Die Klammern vom MK-26 sind für 140mm Lüfter mit runden Rahmen (und dann noch 120mm Lochabstand  ) gar nicht so gut. Da war der Peter weit besser.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Januar 2016)

Wollte gerne nächste Woche meine Wlp meiner Vaporx tauschen. Welche ist zur Zeit die beste wlp?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wollte gerne nächste Woche meine Wlp meiner Vaporx tauschen. Welche ist zur Zeit die beste wlp?


Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut WÃ¤rmeleitpaste (TG-K-015-R), 5.55g/1.5ml Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Januar 2016)

Die Wärmeleitpasten geben sich sehr wenig ich würde eher einen nehmen die sich gut verarbeiten lässt bisher bin ich mit Artic MX-4 ganz gut gefahren die muss man auch nicht vorwärmen oder sowas ist auch nicht sonderlich teuer.


----------



## DARPA (5. Januar 2016)

Hab aktuell den Catalyst 15.11.1 installiert.

Jetzt ist letztens automatisch ein Fenster aufgegangen, wo man das Installieren eines Treibers starten konnte. Also das typische Startfenster mit Auswahl Express oder Manuell.
Hab dann im CCC unter Softwareaktualisierung geschaut. Beide Pakettypen sind nicht angehakt, trotzdem steht Datum der nächsten automatischen Prüfung.
Heute wieder das gleiche Installationsfenster.

Wie kann man denn dieses automatische Aktualiseren abschalten? Hatte doch bisher auch Ruhe. Liegts vllt daran, dass zwischendurch Crimson drauf war?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Die Wärmeleitpasten geben sich sehr wenig ich würde eher einen nehmen die sich gut verarbeiten lässt bisher bin ich mit Artic MX-4 ganz gut gefahren die muss man auch nicht vorwärmen oder sowas ist auch nicht sonderlich teuer.


Klar merkt man das. Selbst schon von MX4 auf Gelid Extrem. Und die Kryonaut macht noch einmal ein paar Grad aus.
Gerade für Silentfans mit LüKü ist es spürbar.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Januar 2016)

So riesig sind die Unterschiede im _Normalfall _nicht... es sei dann man übertaktet und schaut wirklich nur auf die Differenzen unter (simulierter) Vollast.
Mehr als effektive 1-2°C sollte man nicht erwarten, wenn man vorher nicht gerade den letzten Ranz verschmiert hat 

Hab unter meiner 290 auch schon eine einfache CFIII verwendet, die des Öfteren bei Thermalright beiliegt. Im Vergleich zur Kryonaut sind es rund 1,5°C, die den immensen Aufpreis - zumindest in diesem Szenario - imho nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## Performer81 (5. Januar 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Klar merkt man das. Selbst schon von MX4 auf Gelid Extrem. Und die Kryonaut macht noch einmal ein paar Grad aus.
> Gerade für Silentfans mit LüKü ist es spürbar.



Lag wohl mehr an den Umständen als an der Paste selbst.


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. Januar 2016)

Nein an den Pasten bekommst du unterm Strich einfach nicht mehr viel wenn man schon was gescheites wie eine MX-4 drauf hat. Ich habe mir selbst die Gelid Extrem gekauft und die Ergebnisse waren enttäuschend für die Mehrkosten maximal 2°C Unterschied wenn überhaupt. Dazu kommt noch das die Paste sich unter normalen Bedingungen (auch mit dem Spachtel) nicht verstreichen lässt man muss sie erst knappe 10-20 Minuten in heißes Wasser stellen bevor man damit vernünftig arbeiten kann. Unterm Strich würde ich allen die nicht mit einer Wakü arbeiten zu keiner der teueren Pasten raten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Januar 2016)

Mmhhh ...wie lässt sich denn die Kryonaut denn verarbeiten?

Übrigens ich hab gestern mein System neu aufgesetzt und nun läuft auch der Crimson ordentlich bei mir[emoji106] [emoji2]


----------



## Icedaft (6. Januar 2016)

Zäh aber machbar.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Januar 2016)

Ok meine gelid extreme ließ sich auch echt blöde verarbeiten....ich glaub es wird die MX4
Danke Euch 😘


----------



## bath92 (8. Januar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Übrigens ich hab gestern mein System neu aufgesetzt und nun läuft auch der Crimson ordentlich bei mir[emoji106] [emoji2]



Wenn jemand noch Probleme mit Crimson haben sollte, es gibt einen neuen Hotfix Treiber.

Radeon Catalyst Treiber Download: Crimson 16.1 Hotfix


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Januar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ok meine gelid extreme ließ sich auch echt blöde verarbeiten....ich glaub es wird die MX4
> Danke Euch 



Mit der MX4 machst du nichts falsche ich nutze die Paste seit vielen Jahren und bin nach ein paar Tests mit der Gelid Extreme sowohl bei Grafikkarte als auch bei der CPU wieder auf die MX4 gewechselt .


----------



## The2Brainn (8. Januar 2016)

Die und ihre Crimson Treiber, ich krieg bald nen Knall. 

Mit Crimson hab ich in PCars absolute FPS Probleme (Egal welcher Crimson) da die Karte tendenziell nicht anständig hoch taktet. 
Hab da jetzt keine genauen Zahlen, lese es im Afterburner Overlay beim spielen ab.  An Stellen wo die alten Treiber bei 700-800 getaktet haben , takten die Crimson Treiber bei 500-600 und brechen die FPS weg. 

Genauso natürlich weiter oberhalb, 800 zu 1000 usw. 

Dadurch entsteht ein absolut unrundes Spiel Gefühl. 

Mit dem letzten Treiber vor Crimson der am 29.7 raus kam ,  läuft alles super. Hab ich in AC Syndicate aber massive Grafikfehler die das Spiel unmöglich machten. 

Einzig Rund von den letzten Treibern läuft bei mir der 15.11.1 Beta. 

Damit läuft alles rund und alles schick. 

Einzige Möglichkeit für mich mit einem aktuellen Crimson Glücklich zu werden ist das Tool "ClockBlocker" damit läuft dann auch fast alles rund und wie es soll. 
Greift aber auch nicht immer 100%. 

Jetzt der aktuelle Hotfix Treiber, geht die Probleme schon etwas an, PCars läuft also tendenziell besser, aber immer noch nicht so rund wie mit dem 15.11.1 

Zwischen den Treiber Installationen wurde vorher immer sauber erst Deinstalliert und dann via DDU gereinigt und dann erst der jeweilige Treiber installiert.

Mal sehen wann ich auch wieder ein aktuellen Treiber benutzen darf der in ALLEN Spielen sauber läuft...


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2016)

Oje, warum wird's von Treiber zu Treiber verschlimmbessert?


----------



## The2Brainn (9. Januar 2016)

Hab gestern mal noch eine kleine Video Runde gemacht. 
Jeweils die Treiber vorher immer deinstalliert , danach mit DDU gesäubert und dann erst den jeweiligen Treiber installiert. 
Die Overdrive Funktion gar nicht erst angefasst, nur mit dem Afterburner gearbeitet (da manche im 3DCenter denken das dass Overdrive verbugt ist) 

Mit Crimson einmal mit und ohne OC (weil auch da jemand im 3DC meinte es würde am instabilen OC liegen.. , ja da war schon eine große Diskussion gestern 

Na ja , seht selbst: 

Crimson mit und ohne OC : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzKUPRoyhoU

Catalyst 15.11.1 : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iXAamrDeKY

PCars läuft nur im Fenster Modus weil ich noch nicht gecheckt habe wie OBS Vernünftig Full Bild in Spielen und den Switch auf den Desktop hin kriegt.
Aber tut dem vergleich ja keinen Abbruch.


----------



## CSOger (9. Januar 2016)

Also ich habe das gerade hier mal kurz mit ner 290X getestet.
Crimson 16.1.
3 Runden Circuit de Spa-Francorchamps.
Die Karte hält den mit Afterburner eingestellten Takt (1120/1400) über das ganze Rennen bombenfest.


----------



## MH258 (9. Januar 2016)

Hat sonst noch jemand ne Karte mit kaputten VRAM hier ?


----------



## t0m2k (9. Januar 2016)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, irgendwie bin ich bald mit meinem latein am Ende. Ich habe heute in penibelster Arbeit den Morpheus installiert, als WLP Arctic MX-2 und alle RAM Kühler sauber aufgeklebt und ich habe fast identische Temperaturen zum Stock Kühler. Habe als Lüfter Scythe Slips genommen, drehen beide auf 800RPM und nach knapp 10 Minuten Battlefront auf MAX habe ich 85 Grad... Das ist ja um Lichtjahre schlechter als gedacht... Kann das denn sein?


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Januar 2016)

Steigt die Temperatur in den ersten Sekunden langsam und gleichmäßig oder ist bei kommender Last ein Temperatur-"Sprung" drin?


----------



## t0m2k (9. Januar 2016)

Hi,

hier mal als Grafik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie steigt stetig um 1-2 Grad.


----------



## MH258 (9. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mit dem  Morpheus max. ca 78° . Könnte es an den Lüftern liegen (ich hab BQ silent wings 2 drauf)  ? 

Laufen die Lüfter auf voller Leistung ?


----------



## Octobit (9. Januar 2016)

Du könntest auch mal fühlen, ob alle Heatpipes heiß werden, falls du im Betrieb dran kommst.
Aber das langsame steigen der Temperatur spricht eigentlich für einen ordentlich montierten Kühler. Hast du denn genug Frischluftzufuhr und auch Lüfter um die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse raus zu schaufeln? Sonst hast du eventuell einen Hitzestau im Gehäuse.


----------



## MH258 (9. Januar 2016)

Wie hast du die Lüfter angschlossen ?

Zudem kannst du dir GPU-Z holen und mal die anderen Temps auslesen .


----------



## t0m2k (9. Januar 2016)

Also,

ich habe sowohl vorne als auch hinten die gleichen Scythe (120er). Was mir aufgefallen ist, mein Netzteil sitzt ja ebenfalls unten und die Entfernung von Kühler zum Netzteil ist nicht wirklich groß. Zudem sitzt vor dem Front Lüfter direkt der HDD-Kasten. Aber macht das fast 30 Grad aus??

Die Lüfter gehen auf 1 Y kabel, und von da via 3 Pin aufs Mainboard (PWR_FAN ohne PWM @800rpm)


----------



## MH258 (9. Januar 2016)

Wie siehts mit den heatpipes aus werden die heiß ?   

Ist das Case bzw ist es im Case heiser als davor , den dann könnte es sein das es einen Hitzestau gibt .


----------



## t0m2k (9. Januar 2016)

Ich mach mal die Seitenwand auf und werfe Battlefront nochmal an. Jetzt extrem dumme Frage: in welche Richtung hab ihr die Lüfter drauf? Luft zu oder Luft weg ?


----------



## Octobit (9. Januar 2016)

Immer schön in Richtung Karte


----------



## t0m2k (9. Januar 2016)

Sehr gut,

also ich habe jetzt für 8 Minuten Battlefront laufen lassen. Immer MAX Core@1000 und Mem@1250 und kam nicht über 79 Grad. Also wie Gedacht HITZESTAU! Alle Heatpipes sind gleichwarm (fingerprobe). Dieses schrott Gehäuse.. Dann doch das Fractal Define S... Also meinte ihr die 79° für knapp 10 Minuten sind normal? Wie sollen denn die Werte nach 30-60 Min sein?


----------



## Octobit (9. Januar 2016)

Wie ist denn deine Spannung. Ich finde 79° für einen Morpheus immer noch recht viel.


----------



## MH258 (9. Januar 2016)

Hab auch so viel , muss vll mehr luft ins Gehäuse . Also n stärkerer Lüfter in Front und Back .
Kommt aber ja auch darauf an wo man den Pc stehen hat .
Was hast du für n case ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2016)

Also die 79grad fürn Morpheus  finde ich auch noch hoch.

Meine Vaporx mit ihrer alten wlp ( die ich nächste Woche tauschen werde ) läuft zur Zeit auf 1000/1300mhz @1,06-1,10v und dreht Max bei 27-32% Luffi und Max 76grad und in meinen kleinen Büro steht die Heizung auf Vollgas. GH luffis auf 5v und 600/min. Und das ist mir schon zu warm....darum wird die wlp erneuert. 
Der Morpheus sollte mehr schaffen


----------



## ebastler (9. Januar 2016)

t0m2k schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, irgendwie bin ich bald mit meinem latein am Ende. Ich habe heute in penibelster Arbeit den Morpheus installiert, als WLP Arctic MX-2 und alle RAM Kühler sauber aufgeklebt und ich habe fast identische Temperaturen zum Stock Kühler. Habe als Lüfter Scythe Slips genommen, drehen beide auf 800RPM und nach knapp 10 Minuten Battlefront auf MAX habe ich 85 Grad... Das ist ja um Lichtjahre schlechter als gedacht... Kann das denn sein?


Sorry, aber was erwartest du bei 800rpm? Ich brauche in BF4 auch 800-900 je nach Map, halte dann aber die 65-70°.
Ich weiß nicht, wie gut deine Lüfter für den Morpheus geeignet sind... Ich hab NF-F12.

Edit: Ne Seite übersehen... Egal, passt hier auch noch^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2016)

so hier mal eine Stunde Battlefront @ Max


----------



## steinf131 (9. Januar 2016)

hallo leute,

mal eine frage:

mein cousin hat eine r9 390 erworben und hat sich bei amd rewards angemeldet und wartet darauf das sein account bestätigt wird, das ist nun gut 28h her, also hätte er eigentlich schon freigeschaltet werden sollen, es geht darum das er dirt rallye einlösen möchte,
ist AMD am Samstag nicht zu erreichen oder warum zieht es sich so lange? Hab schon Support angeschrieben, direkte Nummer gibt es ja leider nicht :/

beste grüße


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2016)

und eine halbe Stunde Grid Autosport  @ max


----------



## MH258 (9. Januar 2016)

So Temperaturen hab ich auch 75-76° 

Ist 100x besser als die 96° davor ,


Hatte auch noiseblocker drauf aber die Kugellager haben das hängen nicht verkraftet und waren laut.

Deswegen Bq .


----------



## CSOger (9. Januar 2016)

Meine Morpheus Temperaturen.
Ist jetzt nicht so warm hier in der Hütte.
Ne Stunde BF4.
Lüfter laufen auf 1200 Umdrehungen.


----------



## MH258 (9. Januar 2016)

Ich nutz den PC als Heizung XD no joke


----------



## MH258 (9. Januar 2016)

1h bfhl auf mittel damit ich meine 144 frames stabil bekomme der Morpheus wirkt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2016)

Mmhhh deine GPU Auslastung und deine Max Watt Werte sehen merkwürdig aus.....die GPU wird ja nicht voll ausgelastet.


----------



## MH258 (9. Januar 2016)

Die ist runtergeschraubt ,da ich probleme mit vram abstürtzten habe . Deswegen läuft sie für das das sie macht voll. 

Ich werde mir nächsten Sommer deswegen eine neue kaufen , und wieder AMD .Ich hasse diese 970 3.5 GB ******* und diese Ti titan Sache.


----------



## t0m2k (10. Januar 2016)

Hi,

also ganz komisch jetzt  Habe die Karte nochmal ausgebaut, alle Stecker getrennt und neuverbunden und wieder eingebaut. Nach 45Min Battlefront Maximal 59 Grad und im Idle zwischen 31-35 Grad  Jetzt passt es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octobit (10. Januar 2016)

Das klingt auch nach typischen Morpheus Temperaturen. Aber nur vom Stecker neu verbinden sollte sich da nicht so viel tun. Naja, kann wohl verbucht werden unter "keine Ahnung wieso, aber läuft"


----------



## t0m2k (10. Januar 2016)

Ja, sehr merkwürdig


----------



## MH258 (10. Januar 2016)

Dann viel Spaß beim Spielen XD


----------



## Körschgen (13. Januar 2016)

Lese immer mehr von Problemen mit dem MSI AB und den AMD Treibern...
Jemand hier ähnliches?


Bei mir ist es allerdings zur Zeit so das ich nich auf 16.1 komme....nach dem update steht immer wieder der letzte 15er da und ich bekomme wieder die meldung ein update sei verfügbar...


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Januar 2016)

Mein Upgrade auf 16.1 bringt mir Spielabstürze und Bluescreens, ist das bei euch ähnlich?


----------



## Körschgen (18. Januar 2016)

Bei mir ging es dann doch mit dem Update. Läuft auch stabil, liefen davor aber eigentlich auch immer alle Versionen.


 Zu den morpheus Temperaturen: 

Nach 4h ARK:

GPU Max: 68°c
VRM1: 71°c
VRM2: 89°c -  ARK schafft das...kommt auch bei anderen Spielen selten mal vor...bei sehr monoten Szenen kann das passieren - ist aber das Maximum (in GTA V 20 Min auf die Straße gucken mit gelocktem Takt und ohne Vsync z.Bsp.)

Lüfter laufen dann bei 50-60%

Bin da immer noch happy...


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Januar 2016)

Mit Standardtaktraten oder wie erreichst du diese Temps?
Ich habe mit einem Systemwiederherstellungspunkt und einem erneuten "BurnBIOS" aus GPU Tweak alles wieder wie gewohnt am laufen und wollte heute Abend mal mit Heaven alle Werte überprüfen wenn sie Last bekommt. 
Da der Afterburner noch auf Auto stand hatte ich rasante 23% (630rpm) auf den Lüftern und die GPU lag bei 86°, mit meiner Kurve ist er dann nach 20Sekunden Orkan (1650rpm) direkt auf 72°@1150rpm runter. Board/Memory/Wandler Temps gingen auch noch um 20° zurück, der Unterschied ist bei mit bemerkenswert. 

Etwas verstörend war nur dass das Gehäuse geknarzt und geknackt hat als würde es gleich auseinanderbrechen, während die Viper-Turbinchen Volldampf gegeben haben


----------



## The2Brainn (19. Januar 2016)

Für alle die Probleme haben bezüglich des Taktes und Afterburner 4.2.0 nutzen möchte ich Empfehlen auf 4.1.1 zu gehen. 

Scheinbar bugt der Afterburner 4.2.0 in Verbindung mit dem 16.1 beim Power Limit. 

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD Radeon Crimson 16.1 Hotfix


----------



## Körschgen (19. Januar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Mit Standardtaktraten oder wie erreichst du diese Temps?



Karte läuft dann auf 1060 oder 1100 mhz.
Mit meinem undervolting Profil is die Karte noch mal erheblich kühler, Lautstärke bleibt meist gleich...von unhörbar bis leichtes luftsäuseln....


----------



## Track11 (25. Januar 2016)

Heute Abend wird der Arctic Cooling  140 Hybrid III auf meine r9 290 gesetzt.  Habe dabei jetzt aber Bedenken was die Vrams auf der GPU Seite angeht. diese liegen einfach so brach wie 10 meter feldweg in der landschaft rum und werden wohl nur über die backplate durch das pcb gekühlt. wie soll das gehen? Reicht das wirklich aus?


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (25. Januar 2016)

Hab heut meine GPU Treiber aktualisiert die waren ganz schön alt
Jetzt wenn ich ein Spiel starte ist oben links das ich schift und F2 drücken soll in Videos aufzunehmen. Was ich deaktiviert habe aber das oben links ist aber immer noch zu lesen und es stört mich da meine FPS bedeckt werden. Jemand ein Tipp ?


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (25. Januar 2016)

Doppel Post


----------



## LDNV (25. Januar 2016)

Kannst die Software auch löschen wenn du sie nicht nutzt. (raptr)


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (25. Januar 2016)

Das ist logisch und nicht meine Frage !  
Meine Frage:wie bekomme ich das Symbol weg ?


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Januar 2016)

Du gehst in Raptr und schaltest GameReplay aus. 
Dann dürfte es auch nicht mehr angezeigt werden.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (26. Januar 2016)

Ich habe jetzt alles deaktiviert was mit dem Mist zutun haben könnte aber es brachte rein garnichts. Was für ein Mist


----------



## ebastler (26. Januar 2016)

Gaming Evolved -> Settings -> In-game -> Enable in-game overlay.

Oder einfach Raptr aus dem Windows-Autostart entfernen.

Aber warum hast du Raptr/Gaming Evolved installiert, wenn du die Aufzeichnungsfunktion nicht nutzt? Das ist die einzige Existenzberechtigung für das Ding...


----------



## LDNV (26. Januar 2016)

Wobei selbst das nicht immer einwandfrei funktioniert wie gewünscht und oft rum zickt...


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2016)

Falls es wen interessiert, ich habe es nun geschafft, mit Raptr Spiele aufzuzeichnen, die es von sich aus nicht haben will. Konkret einen eher unbekannten Flugsimulator. Geht super!

Kann bei Interesse gern schreiben, wie.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Januar 2016)

Musste man nicht einfach die Spiele manuell hinzufügen oder war da noch was?


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2016)

Manuell kann man nur Spiele hinzufügen, die es kennt. Das geht anders als bei Steam.

Man muss ein config File editieren - ein Spiel, das dort drinnen ist, das man sicher nicht spielt, umschreiben.


----------



## LDNV (27. Januar 2016)

Schön das es geht. 
Hatte mit dem Teil auch oft das Problem das es Tastenkombinationen nicht angenommen hat, das Streamen auf Twitch ein Horror war usw. 

Da ist die NV Experience (Shadow Play) leider noch wesentlich besser. 

Aber auch da bevorzuge ich lieber OBS oder Action!.


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2016)

Ich mag gaming Evolved eigentlich gern - bis auf das Twitch Streamen hatte ich nie Probleme mit der Software. Und Twitch hab ich auch bald gelöst: 720p geht, 1080p oder 1440p nicht. Da ich aber nicht twitche außer mal zum Testen, ist mir das egal.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Januar 2016)

Man kann doch auch Custom Resolutions erstellen. Probier mal aus, ob du damit höher kommst.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. Januar 2016)

Optimal doppelt so hoch Also 5120x2880. Ist aber leider nicht möglich


----------



## LDNV (30. Januar 2016)

Ist doch kein Kurve, das ist nen Sofa


----------



## kelt (30. Januar 2016)

Moin! 

Hab ein Angebot vorliegen für eine "Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 OC Windforce 3 mit OVP und Rechnung mit Garantie bis zum 14.11.2016".
Dazu noch RAM 2x4 GB den ich auch gut benötigen kann. Zusammen für 260€ - kaufen oder nicht?

Danke für Ratschläge!


----------



## LDNV (30. Januar 2016)

Ich erachte es als gutes Angebot.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So habe mal heute meinen ganzen PC entstaubt und die VaporX komplett gereinigt und neue wlp auf die GPU gemacht. ( MX 4 )
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss. Die GPU und Spawas sind nun gute 5 Grad kühler bei weniger Lüfterdrehzahlen .  obwohl ich nur den Spawaskühler bisl nachgezogen habe und den Lammelenkühler der VaporX mit dem Kompressor ausgepustet habe. Bilder von der Reinigungsarbeit folgen noch


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Januar 2016)

Das Angebot ist nicht soo gut. 

Der RAM kostet neu 40€, Gebrauchtwert also eher 25-30Euro. Bleiben gut 230€ für eine mittelmäßige *2*90, die noch neue WLP und einen Schliff der Bodenplatte braucht.

@Whining Coil  Das Bild ist irgendwie verzerrt. Bei 80Grad muss die Möhre Vollgas laufen und bei dir stehen da noch 20% 

Editiert


----------



## kelt (30. Januar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das Angebot ist nicht soo gut.
> 
> Der RAM kostet neu 40€, Gebrauchtwert also eher 25-30Euro. Bleiben gut 230€ für eine mittelmäßige 390, die noch neue WLP und einen Schliff der Bodenplatte braucht.
> 
> @Whining Coil  Das Bild ist irgendwie verzerrt. Bei 80Grad muss die Möhre Vollgas laufen und bei dir stehen da noch 20%



290, nicht 390


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Januar 2016)

So hier mal die Bilder von der Reinigung und WLP tausch. Sorry für die schlechte Qualität...sind mitn Handy gemacht.


----------



## bath92 (30. Januar 2016)

@Evgasüchtiger: Und? Was machen die Temperaturen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Januar 2016)

siehe Post 16864


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Januar 2016)

Hättet ihr mal Lust zu schauen, welcher Kühler die maximale Kühlleistung (Delta Raumtemp, Gehäuse offen) hat, wenn die Lüfter auf 100% laufen?  Vor allem der Vergleich Aftermarket -- Serie  in Verbindung mit einem Schätzwert für die Lautstärke interessiert mich brennend.


----------



## bath92 (30. Januar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> siehe Post 16864



Glaub ich brauch ne Brille.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Januar 2016)

bath92 schrieb:


> Glaub ich brauch ne Brille.


Schon so alt [emoji6]


----------



## bath92 (31. Januar 2016)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Wie schädlich ist es für die Grafikkarte, wenn man die Lüfter bis 90°C auf 20% (~960 RPM) laufen lässt?



Definitiv zu viel! 
Erstell doch einfach eine Lüfterkurve mit der minimalen Drehzahl der Lüfter und der Drehzahl der für dich max. akzeptablen Lautstärke.
Das ist meine Lüfterkurve, zwar mit Morpheus und SW2 aber vom Prinzip her funktioniert das auch mit Werkskühler genauso.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Januar 2016)

Max 85 grad....wie heiß werden deine Spawas?


----------



## Octobit (31. Januar 2016)

Du könntest auch 3 oder 4 stufen anstatt einer Kurve machen. Die Geschwindigkeit sollte zumindest ingame relativ konstant sein.
Ich finde 90°C ist für mich die Obergrenze. Aber achte auch mal auf die VRM Temps.


----------



## bath92 (31. Januar 2016)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Dann regelt der Lüfter ja aber ständig auf eine andere Drehzahl und das macht, zumindest bei meiner Graka, nervige Geräusche. Daher meine lineare Kurve, gleichbleibende Ruhe.
> Bis zu welcher Temperatur wäre die Drehzahl denn angemessen?
> 
> PS: Temp Hysterese von 4°C ist optimal?



Bei einer Gerade umgehst du das ständige Regeln der Lüfter mit einer Hysterese, wie du schon festgestellt hast. Einfach mal ausprobieren welcher Wert i.O. ist.
Ober wie schon geschrieben wurde mit Stufen. Bin ich aber mittlerweile kein Fan mehr davon, da sich die Drehzahl dann relativ abrupt verändert und dem entsprechend die Lautstärke auch.

Kann aber durchaus sein, dass eine lineare Kurve erst mit Aftermarktkühler und richtigen PWM-Lüftern gut funktioniert.



WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Also die VRM Temps lagen nun bei maximaler Belastung mit 970 RPM auf dem Höhepunkt bei 97°C! Dann ist das Spiel kurz abgestürzt. Gesund war das glaub ich nicht :O
> 
> Was ist denn die Schmerzgrenze der VRM Temp?



Die Spannungswandler sind für Temperaturen bis zu 110°C ausgelegt. Ich komm mit max. OC bei 1,25V Vcore in machen Games auf 92°C.


----------



## drebbin (31. Januar 2016)

Habe ich auch so gemacht, aber mit 90grad als Obergrenze.


----------



## LDNV (31. Januar 2016)

Hab auch 90 als Obergrenze. 
Höre die Lüfter aber erst ab ca. 35% leise aus meinem Case raus. 

Daher bis 90 mit max 40% geregelt. 

Pendelt sich dann in Games meistens zwischen 78-83 ein bei entsprechenden %.

Fruchtet Perfekt, ist nicht zu heiß, und für den Worst Case wenn irgendwas ist, ist vorgesorgt, und für  mich quasi Lautlos.

VRM´s dabei nie über 85.


----------



## drebbin (31. Januar 2016)

Da meine Wandler im Vergleich sehr sehr heiß werden habe ich bei mir einen kleinen 40mm Lüfter per Gummi-Abstandshalter auf die Rückseite der Karte genau über die Rückseite der VRMs angeheftet und per Anschluss auf 5V festgelegt.
Nicht heraushörbar und ich kann dadurch die Lüfterkurve entspannt einstellen weil GPU und VRMs nun nahezu identische Temps haben


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Februar 2016)

Ich hab nen 50mm Lüfter auf dem gelochten Backplate-Bereich liegen.  So stimmen Optik, Stabilität und die Temps sind super (mit den 14 Phasen  ).  Bei 650rpm im Heaven (1157Mhz@+87mV) ca. 86/70° auf GPU/VRM 

VRAM sollte auch noch ein Thema sein, dem ist es auch relativ egal ob die GPU und VRMs noch gerade kühl sind aber braucht trotzdem ein bisschen Wind. 

Seit meiner übertakteten HD7950, die bei exakt 83° immer Artefakte bekommen hat sehe ich immer zu meine Karte so kühl wie möglich zu halten. Auf die paar db kommt es mir da nicht an.    Ihr jagt wahrscheinlich der Lautstärke hinterher und interessiert euch nicht für das letzte Quäntchen Leistung


----------



## drebbin (1. Februar 2016)

Weil ich dem letzten Quäntschen nicht hinterher jage kommt meine GPU auch auf eine so tolle Zahl wie 1111MHz [emoji14]
Mein Vram ist nicht OCed und von daher ist mehr als die ACX III Kühlkörper nutzlos.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2016)

meine Luffikurve


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (4. Februar 2016)

Denkt ihr ein i7 4770K und ne R9 290X 4GB reichen fürs kommende Dark Souls 3 in 1440p 60fps?


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Februar 2016)

Kristallkugel anwerf *schleicherhafte Schemen...* könnte reichen muss aber nicht.


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (4. Februar 2016)

Für Dark Souls 2 reicht laut youtube ne GTX780 auch in UHD für 60fps bin aber nich sicher wie es mit der R9 290X bei DS2 und 3 aussieht und aussehen wird ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3CjgAajalA


----------



## SpiritZ (5. Februar 2016)

Moin Jungs,

habe eine Frage und wäre euch echt dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Ist meine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC unlockable? Ich meine nämlich ja, bin mir aber etwas unsicher. Schließlich ist es eine Sapphire Tri-X und keine PowerColor...

Folgendes:

Habe vorhin ein R9 390X Bios draufgeflasht und mich dann gewundert, dass ich plötzlich ~2800 Shader hatte. Bin anschließend zurück auf mein Stock Bios und wie erwartet wieder 2560 Shader. Danach habe ich mit Memory Info und Hawaii Info folgende Sachen rausbekommen:


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


Memoryname: H5GQ2H24AFR

Jetzt frage ich mich halt ob das nur ein Anzeigefehler in GPU-Z war wegen dem R9 390X Bios? Oder wirklich unlockable, was ich irgendwie komisch finde.

Vielen Dank!


/Edit


Hat sich geklärt. Konnte meine Sapphire Tri-X OC R9 290 erfolgreich unlocken  Kein einziges Bios hat funktioniert, immer hatte ich während dem booten den schwarzen Screen. Nur das gemoddete R9 390X Bios hat funktioniert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Februar 2016)

Hast du auch einen Leistungszuwachs dadurch erhalten?


----------



## R1t4l1n (6. Februar 2016)

Wieviel Spannung ist denn noch im 24/7 vertäglichen Rahmen für die 290er?

Aktuell hab ich +44mV im Afterburner und damit bis zu 1,27V laut GPU-Z, für nur 1175MHz ^^

Temps sind i.O.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Februar 2016)

Klick mal bitte auf Max für VDDC. 
Ich habe bisher 1,3 oder 1,35 als maximal empfohlene Werte für die anliegende GPU Spannung rausgehört. Eigentlich werden die aber erst bei +100mV und mehr erreicht, bei dir wohl bedeutend mehr wenn die 1,27V wirklich stimmen.


----------



## SpiritZ (6. Februar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hast du auch einen Leistungszuwachs dadurch erhalten?




So wie es aussieht schon.  Sind 136 Punkte in Valley. Ist das okay? Habe bei beiden den Takt auf den selben gestellt. Habe das Gefühl die Temps sind mit dem 390X Bios besser, da ist auch ein Voltage Mod mit drinnen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Februar 2016)

4Minuten Zeitunterschied? Duak-BIOS ist was feines 

Du hast ungefähr 6% mehr Leistung, das ist der Unterschied zur X. Also hast du es geschafft. 
Hat sich das OC Potenzal verschlechtert?


----------



## SpiritZ (6. Februar 2016)

Dual Bios und SSD 

Gut zu hören, dass es geklappt hat. 
Leider habe ich es erst nach fast 2 Jahren geschafft. Damals schon probiert, aber kein BIOS hat funktioniert. Bis ich neulich auf das R9 390X Bios gestoßen bin. Habe das aber nicht mit der Absicht geflasht die Karte zu unlocken.

Was das OC Potential betrifft, habe ich bis jetzt keine Verschlechterung bemerkt. Habe gestern auf dem Speicher 1650MHz erreicht, weiter bin ich noch nicht gegangen. Der Core lag bei 1150, war bei mir schon vor dem unlock relativ schlecht zu übertakten. Ach ja alles bei ca. +150mV...
Valley hat mir einen Score von 2940 gezeigt. Habe leider nicht den Takt notiert :/ Hatte da wohl ein Memory Strap erwischt.


----------



## dmaa (7. Februar 2016)

Habe ein Problem mit meiner R9 290x Vapor X, habe einen 144hz Monitor und die Grafikkarte taktet den Speicher im Idle nicht runter. Dadurch ist sie immer 10 Grad wärmer als normal, also 50 Grad statt 40  im Idle.  Wenn ich den Monitor auf 60 Herz umstelle taktet Sie sich normal runter. Einer eine Idee, was man da machen kann?


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Februar 2016)

Den Monitor auf 60Hz lassen oder das Monitoringtool schließen, also quasi nichts 

Wenn die Leistungsaufnahme dadurch sinkt kannst du im MSI Afterburner alle Regler nach links ziehen und dies als 2D Profil forcieren. Vielleicht verbraucht sie dann aber noch mehr.


----------



## iReckyy (7. Februar 2016)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass ich jedes mal, wenn ich mit der Übertaktung zu weit gehe, einen blackscreen+freeze bekomme?

Habe eine R9 290 Vapor-X.

Weil das nervt gewaltig.

Bin bei +25mV, 1150 Core und 1500 Memory.


----------



## Performer81 (7. Februar 2016)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass ich jedes mal, wenn ich mit der Übertaktung zu weit gehe, einen blackscreen+freeze bekomme?
> 
> Habe eine R9 290 Vapor-X.
> 
> ...



Ja was sollst du denn sonst bekommen? Das dir deine Karte zärtlich ins Ohr flüstert das es zuviel ist oder wie?
Lass mal den Memory clock in Ruhe und konzertrier dich mehr auf core clock. Memory bringt nicht viel und ist auch oft für black screens verantwortlich.


----------



## iReckyy (7. Februar 2016)

Naja, bei meiner 980Ti crasht der Treiber und startet dann mit Standarteinstellungen direkt neu.

Bei der R9 290 muss ich den PC resetten, dass ist schon irgendwie doof.


----------



## HD6870 (8. Februar 2016)

Moin Moin, meine R9 290X Tri-X 8GB macht zwar den Speichertakt von 1500 MHz schmerzfrei mit, aber für den GPU-Takt 1140 MHz brauche ich +100mv  Naja effektiv liegen dann 1,23v an


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Februar 2016)

Wenn der Treiber crasht sollte man sowieso neu starten, bevor irgendwelche Bugs das Ergebnis verhageln.
Du hast ein sehr gutes Sample,für 1150Mhz brauche ich schon 50mV mehr. Bleib dran und knack die 1200 

Für welchen GPU Takt denn?


----------



## LDNV (8. Februar 2016)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Naja, bei meiner 980Ti crasht der Treiber und startet dann mit Standarteinstellungen direkt neu.
> 
> Bei der R9 290 muss ich den PC resetten, dass ist schon irgendwie doof.



Naja kommt immer drauf an, manchmal crasht auch wirklich nur der Treiber. 
Aber hast recht, bei meiner alten 970 waren es auch wirklich immer nur Treiber Crashes und keine freezes. 

Leider mag meine 390 mich nicht unbedingt. 
1130 wären + 100mv fällig. 
Bei 1150 gibt es in manchen Games schon Grafik Fehler. 

1100 gehen aber schon mit +31 ... 

Ram ist auch so ein Problem. Manchmal rennt er bei +100 mv locker Stunden lang auf 1600 und 1700 , und manchmal freezt es einfach weg bei beiden Takten. 

Irgendwie sehr schwer auszuloten... morgen bestimmt wieder ganz andere Ergebnisse 

Stock (also 1040 / 1500) darf ich auch nur bis auf -19mv runter. 

Asic 69,1


----------



## iReckyy (8. Februar 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> Naja kommt immer drauf an, manchmal crasht auch wirklich nur der Treiber.
> Aber hast recht, bei meiner alten 970 waren es auch wirklich immer nur Treiber Crashes und keine freezes.
> 
> Leider mag meine 390 mich nicht unbedingt.
> ...



Deine Karte verhält sehr ähnlich wie meine.

1150mV gehen mit +35mV aber wenn ich dann auf den Desktop switche schmiert der Treiber weg -.- sprich freeze.


Ich hatte sehr viele GeForce Karten, ab 460. Dort ist immer der Treiber gecrasht, wenn es nicht stabil war. Das ist schon sehr entspannt.

Naja, wenn es bei AMD anders ist, dann ist es halt so. Grundsätzlich ist meine Karte, also die R9 290 4GB eine sehr schöne Karte. Aber das Übertakten lasse ich lieber, weil es macht so einfach keine/n Spaß/Freude.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Februar 2016)

Abstürze auf dem Desktop liegen meistens an zu wenig Spannung (bei Spannungsabsenkung) oder zu viel Speichertakt.


Ich muss wohl mal wieder WLP wechseln. Im Heaven ist die Karte doch glatt bis 87° @1620rpm gegangen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Februar 2016)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Deine Karte verhält sehr ähnlich wie meine.
> 
> 1150mV gehen mit +35mV aber wenn ich dann auf den Desktop switche schmiert der Treiber weg -.- sprich freeze.
> 
> ...


Die blackies kommen vom speicher. Das liegt daran das es für gpu und speicher nur eine Spannungsschiene gibt...Also gekoppelt[emoji14]


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Februar 2016)

Kleine Korrektur, der Speichercontroller und nicht der Speicher an sich (1,5/1,6V) wird über die GPU mitversorgt, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Februar 2016)

Du irrst nicht.🐧


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Februar 2016)

Danke 😁👍


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Februar 2016)

Bei 1,4Volt wird die Hirnrinde anscheinend gut durchgepustet, solltest du auch mal statt Undervolten probieren


----------



## yck694 (9. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute bin neu hier hab ein kleines Problem uns zwar hab ich einen i5-6600k mit einem Asus z170-p Mainboard und Windows 7 Ultimate ich hab den pc neu zusammen bauen lassen und seit 1 Woche bekomme ich durchgehend wenn ich LoL spiele oder CS:GO dauernd einen Bluescreen mit dem Fehler System Service Exception 0x0000003B (0x00000000C000001D, 0xFFFFF8000314687D, und so weiter ich verstehe nicht warum das bei einem nagelneuen pc passieren kann

 kann mir eventuell einer helfen ich komm nicht mehr weiter ?


----------



## isnicable (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
hatte von euch schon mal jemand folgendes  Problem (andere komponenten wurden schon ausgeshclossen):
- querstreien die sporatig auftreten, meisten nachdem ich den Rechner neu gestartet habe und mich angemeldet habe.
- Querstreifen verschwinden dann meisten nach einer weile ca. 30 -45 min . 
- Wenn man die Maus bewegt flackert es umso mehr 
- Das Problem tritt auf beiden meiner Monitore auf (1xDp 1044p 1xDvi 1080p)

Wenn es das nächste mal auftritt werde ich mal ein Bild machen.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Februar 2016)

Willkommen im Forum!

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du eine 290 hast? 

Bluescreens im Allgemeinen kommen i.d.R. von Instabilitäten des Arbeitsspeichers/der CPU, aber auch Netzteile oder falsche/defekte Windowsinstallationen/Treiber können Probleme bereiten.

Am besten kennen sich mit Bluescreens die Mitglieder aus, die in der Problemlösung für komplette Rechner unterwegs sind.   Da bekommst du sicherlich die beste Hilfe


----------



## LDNV (9. Februar 2016)

isnicable schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hatte von euch schon mal jemand folgendes  Problem (andere komponenten wurden schon ausgeshclossen):
> - querstreien die sporatig auftreten, meisten nachdem ich den Rechner neu gestartet habe und mich angemeldet habe.
> - Querstreifen verschwinden dann meisten nach einer weile ca. 30 -45 min .
> ...



Wenn es an der Graka liegen sollte,habe ich da 2 Theorien : 

Tippe ich auf dem VRam in Verbindung mit brüchigen Lötstellen. 
(Stichwort, Grafikkarte Backen  )

Dafür spricht das es nach dem aufwärmen aufhört. 

Was allerdings auch helfen kann, hatte so ein Problem mal als ich den Kühler damals von meiner 290x gewechselt hatte, die 4 Schrauben rund um die GPU mal etwas mehr anziehen oder lockern. 

Wäre das erste was ich versuchen würde.


Wenn alle anderen Komponenten ausgeschlossen sind, würde ich die Karte , sofern noch Garantie drauf ist, einschicken ansonsten backen ^^


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Februar 2016)

Ich habe ein interessantes Verhalten meiner R9 390 im Zusammenhang mit Videos im Firefox festgestellt. Schaue ich im Firefox beispielsweise YouTube Videos (können auch auf sonstigen Plattformen sein) taktet sich die Graka sofort in dem 3D Modus (1010/1500) und das wirkt sich auch auf die Temperatur bzw Lüfterdrehzahl aus. Die Graka wird teils über 60 Grad warm bei schon hörbaren 37% Lüfter. Schalte ich im FF die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus, ist das Problem behoben. Komischerweise geschieht das auch nicht, wenn ich ein Video in 2160p einstelle. 

Das Problem tritt nur im Firefox auf, in Google Chrome z.B. lässt sich die Graka von YouTube Videos nicht beeindrucken, da bleibt sie im 2D Modus bei 300MHz GPU Takt.

Jetzt ist meine Frage: Ist das Verhalten vom Firefox bekannt bzw könnt ihr das reproduzieren? Oder liegt hier möglicherweise ein Bug im Firefox oder vielleicht sogar im Treiber vor? Ich habe den neuesten Crimson Hotfix drauf.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Februar 2016)

Hey zusammen,

zocke seit gestern auf WqHD 
Staune nicht schlecht, wie gut die R9 290 diese Auflösung packt.
Zusammen mit Freesync macht das viel Spaß ..

Klar, die Auflösung braucht Leistung.
Meine Karte läuft eigentlich immer auf 100% und wird ca. 78-81 Grad war.
Sind die Temps okay?


----------



## Wil2 (11. Februar 2016)

Habs gerade mal getestet bei meiner 390, bei mir besteht das Problem mit Firefox nicht, der Takt bleibt bei 300. 
MfG


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Februar 2016)

Bei mir geht der Takt selbst in Spotify stellenweise auf 400Mhz hoch.

Bis 90° ist eigentlich alles im Rahmen, OC geht aber besser mit kühlen Karten.


----------



## DerFoehn (11. Februar 2016)

Wil2 schrieb:


> Habs gerade mal getestet bei meiner 390, bei mir besteht das Problem mit Firefox nicht, der Takt bleibt bei 300.
> MfG



Ein Freund von mir hat es mal für mich getestet, der kann das reproduzieren. Gleiches Verhalten, wie bei mir?
Was hast du denn für Versionen? Ich hab Windows 10, Crimson 16.1.1 und Firefox 44.0.

Aufgefallen ist mir das erst, als die Grafikkarte schon aus dem PC herauszuhören war. 
Ich bin auch erst vor wenigen Tagen von Chrome auf Firefox umgestiegen, in Chrome ist das ja nicht gewesen.


----------



## LDNV (11. Februar 2016)

Liegt auch an Crimson ... 
Djago aus dem 3DC kann dir da ein Lied von singen


----------



## DerFoehn (11. Februar 2016)

Komisch, dass es mit Chrome nicht so ist. Was macht Firefox denn anders?

Naja, der Crimson hat so viele kleinere Probleme, da kann das genau so gut ein Treiberbug sein.


----------



## TheSystemUI (11. Februar 2016)

isnicable schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hatte von euch schon mal jemand folgendes  Problem (andere komponenten wurden schon ausgeshclossen):
> - querstreien die sporatig auftreten, meisten nachdem ich den Rechner neu gestartet habe und mich angemeldet habe.
> - Querstreifen verschwinden dann meisten nach einer weile ca. 30 -45 min .
> ...



Das Problem habe ich zurzeit leider auch. Irgendwo habe ich allerdings gelesen, dass das auch an Crimson liegen soll (kann mich auch nicht erinnern, das mit den Catalysts gehabt zu haben).

In der Regel passiert es nach dem Verlassen des Standby-Modus. Die Streifen entstehen dann besonders schlimm, wenn der Speichertakt schnell umspringt (eben z.B. wenn man die Maus bewegt).

Gegen ein Hardwareproblem spricht auch mein "Workaround": Den Monitor aus- und wieder einschalten. Dann sind die Streifen sofort verschwunden. Vielleicht das noch als Tipp, wenn du nicht backen willst. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das auch bei jemand anderem klappt


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Februar 2016)

Hatte die 390 Nitro eines Bekannten letztens auch.
Ein Downgrade auf den letzten Catalyst hats dann behoben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Februar 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> zocke seit gestern auf WqHD
> Staune nicht schlecht, wie gut die R9 290 diese Auflösung packt.
> ...


Das passt. Aber man merkt einen Temperaturanstieg bei höheren Auflösungen.

Selbst für 4k hat der Hawaii-Chip genug Leistung.😀👍


----------



## DARPA (12. Februar 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Selbst für 4k hat der Hawaii-Chip genug Leistung.



Für LoL und Dota wirds schon reichen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2016)

Battlefield 4 Mp steht bei mir auf Ultra inkl. 8x MSAA


----------



## isnicable (12. Februar 2016)

TheSystemUI schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich zurzeit leider auch. Irgendwo habe ich allerdings gelesen, dass das auch an Crimson liegen soll (kann mich auch nicht erinnern, das mit den Catalysts gehabt zu haben).
> 
> In der Regel passiert es nach dem Verlassen des Standby-Modus. Die Streifen entstehen dann besonders schlimm, wenn der Speichertakt schnell umspringt (eben z.B. wenn man die Maus bewegt).
> 
> Gegen ein Hardwareproblem spricht auch mein "Workaround": Den Monitor aus- und wieder einschalten. Dann sind die Streifen sofort verschwunden. Vielleicht das noch als Tipp, wenn du nicht backen willst. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das auch bei jemand anderem klappt



Monitor aus und an hab ich auch schon gemacht das hat aber auch nicht immer geklappt. Manchmal hat es auch geholfen das ich mein Hintergrundbild geändert habe.


----------



## LDNV (12. Februar 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Battlefield 4 Mp steht bei mir auf Ultra inkl. 8x MSAA



Geht doch nur bis 4x MSAA 
Dann lieber MSAA aus und Auflösungsskalierung auf 130 und je nach dem wie Karte Taktet noch 2x MSAA


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Februar 2016)

Und das dann in 4K? 

Ich spiele in 1080x2560@150% und auf nem Mix aus Mittel, High und Ultra. In der Regel stehen die 60Fps, wenn die CPU mitspielt.

Gibts hier eigentlich noch einen Hawaiianer auf AMD?


----------



## LDNV (12. Februar 2016)

Natürlich nicht in 4k , das wäre zu schön  

1080p @ Ultra @ 130 Skalierung @ 2x MSAA bei 1150 / 1700 flutscht das bei 60 FPS any time. 

Bei 1080 / 1600 muss ich Ultra dafür auf hoch setzen. Aber wenn man ehrlich ist... Ultra oder hoch, ist bei BF jetzt nicht wirklich DER optische Unterschied.


----------



## Sysnet (15. Februar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Und das dann in 4K?
> 
> Ich spiele in 1080x2560@150% und auf nem Mix aus Mittel, High und Ultra. In der Regel stehen die 60Fps, wenn die CPU mitspielt.
> 
> Gibts hier eigentlich noch einen Hawaiianer auf AMD?



Ich hoffe mit Zen wird es wieder AMD.

Topic:
Ohne Spannungserhöhung schafft meine 290 leider nur 1040Mhz. Per 2.Bios geht dann etwas mehr. Das Ganze perfekt einzustellen ist aber nicht gerade einfach.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Februar 2016)

Welche ist es denn und wieso geht auf dem 2. mehr als auf dem ersten, ist da mehr Spannung draufgeflasht oder was?


----------



## Körschgen (22. Februar 2016)

Hat einer von euch Ori and the Blind  Forest?

Bekomme das Game nich zum laufen...
Ruckelt schon im Menü wie sau.
Bleibt immer wieder komplett hängen...
Ton und Bild unsynchron...

Jemand ähnliches?!


edit:
Ohne Vsync läuft es, allerdings mit 300 und mehr FPS und das lässt meine Spawas schon nach kurzer Zeit auf 104°c und 86°c steigen.....
Und es ruckelt dann immer noch leicht und sieht nicht sehr angenehm aus...


----------



## tsd560ti (22. Februar 2016)

Bei 104° auf den VRMs solltest du aber mal tätig werden, du bist doch nicht von XFX


----------



## LDNV (22. Februar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich noch einen Hawaiianer auf AMD?



Ja gibt es , auch wenn es aktuell hart ist , aber bis Zen wird noch durch gehalten 

Ich spiele sehr viele unterschiedliche Games, und klar merkt man hier und da ein CPU Limit. 

Aktuell am meisten fällt es mir in Fallout 4 negativ auf.  Da bricht es an manchen stellen auf 45 FPS weg, was so bei einem Kollegen mit gleicher Karte , aber 6700k nicht der Fall ist. 

Ebenso bei Project Cars, da ist es aber weniger schlimm, manchmal drops auf 50 runter die definitiv an der CPU liegen. 

DayZ ist natürlich auch so ein Trauerspiel was mit dem FX noch mal eine ecke weniger FPS hat als mit dem 6700k. Aber das sollte man weiß Gott nicht als Referenz nehmen... 

In Guild Wars 2, trotz das es sehr IPC lastig ist, fällt es nicht ganz so ins Gewicht verwunderlicherweise. 
Da sind es zwischen dem 6700k vom Kollegen und mir bei selben Settings ca. 10 FPS unterschied im großen Zerk. 

Ansonsten kann ich aber gar nichts negatives berichten. Witcher 3 / selbst ein AC Syndicate / das neuste Batman , Black Ops 3, Battlefield uswusf.  laufen alle einwandfrei bei ihren 60 FPS .

Selbst die Devision Beta lief ohne Probleme in hohen Einstellungen zu 99,9% aller Zeit bei 60 FPS.

Muss man natürlich aber auch sagen das mein FX bis ans Zenit getaktet ist... sonst sehe es wohl noch dramatischer aus. 

Also man kann wohl ruhigen Gewissens sagen, spätestens jetzt 2016 ist der FX absolut bis Unterlippe Oberkante am Limit wenn man den Anspruch an 60 FPS hat.


----------



## Körschgen (23. Februar 2016)

Hab ich ja sonst nich das Problem....selbst witcher in wqhd sowie gta 5 in wqhd schaffen das nich.... Da gehts höchstens bis 90°c auf dem heissesten Wandler....

Meine Freundin will Ori spielen....und ich kann mir Sprüche anhören...


Edit:

Per Zufall habe ich im Steam VR Bench Thread folgendes gelesen:



Weixiao schrieb:


> Es war ein Treiberfehler.. Crimson -> Spiele -> Globale Einstellungen -> Zurücksetzen: Shader-Cache und Grafikeinstellungen und danach wieder alles einstellen. Jetzt komm ich auf 7,2 ohne OC und auf 7,7 mit 1100/1500
> Die Lösung habe ich hier gefunden.
> 
> 
> ...




Also selbst mal ausprobiert und jetzt läuft Ori völlig normal mit 60FPS, aktiviertem Vsync und nem wechselnden Karten Takt bis ca ~900mhz.


----------



## grecomafioso (2. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde! Bin neu hier auf der Seite, hab ein kleines Problem, vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen. Erstmal zu meinem Setup:

Mobo: Asrock 960gm-vgs-fx 
CPU: AMD 6100 fx 3,3ghz
Grafik: Gigabyte r9 290x
PSU: thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt 
Case: Corsair carbride spec-03 mit 2 Corsair und 3 bequiet shadowwings Lüftern 
Lüftersteuerung: thermaltake Commander fs 

Zu meinem Problem:

Meine Grafikkarte stützt in grafikintensiven spielen ab. Ich hatte erst den 16.1.1 Treiber installiert aber mit diesem stürzte jedes Spiel nach 15-20min ab. Nun habe ich den 16.2 Treiber drauf und es hält nun länger. So zwischen 1-2std.

Was ich mit dem abstürzen meine:

Der Bildschirm zeigt kein Signal mehr. Die lüftersteuerung und alle Lüfter samt GPU und der CPU Lüfter der an die mobo angeschlossen ist, laufen normal weiter. Festplatte arbeitet nicht. Angeschlossene USB Geräte auch nicht. Kein bluescreen. Nur durch Neustart arbeitet der PC wieder normal (den man aber manuell machen muss).

Habe auch mal mit furmark getestet und die Grafikkarte geht maximal bei Hochbetrieb auf 80 grad. CPU ist immer bei 40-45 Grad. Trotzdem macht der PC auch die gleichen Macken bei furmark nach ein paar Minuten.

Mein Cause hat 5 Lüfter, also glaube ich nicht das es an der Temperatur liegt. Hatte die Grafikkarte erstmal nur an einem pci-e Kabel angeschlossen. Danach an 2 separate. Wieder das selbe Ergebnis.

Treiber der mobo aktualisiert, oc guru meldet das es kein Bios Update für die gpu gibt. Dabei muss ich sagen das die mobo nur pci Express 1.0 unterstützt.

Kann es an der mobo liegen?
Am PSU?
An der gpu selbst?

Habe noch ein ms-tech 920w PSU das ich heute mal testen wollte. Habe aber nicht viel gutes über das PSU gelesen. Ein Versuch ist es doch wert,oder?

Habe die gpu am 19.02. bei Mediamarkt gekauft für 250 Euro. Soll ich sie umtauschen oder einschicken lassen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

Welche Spannung und welche Taktraten liegen denn bei der Karte an?

Ich hab das ab und zu auch, wenn ich nach einem Kaltstart mein OC Profil anlege.


----------



## grecomafioso (2. März 2016)

Taktrate steht bei OC Guru 1000mhz, Spannung wird da gar nicht angezeigt, auch beim Monitoring nicht was mir echt komisch erscheint...

Ich glaube aber das bei HWmonitor eine Spannung angezeigt wird, muss ich nachher mal gucken, bin zur Zeit auf der Arbeit. 

Die gpu hab ich noch nie übertatet, also alles im Originalzustand. Das einzige was ich mal verändert hab war der fanspeed auf manuell damit die bei über 60 Grad direkt auf 100% laufen, hat aber nix geändert an den Black outs.


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

Installiere mal MSI Afterburner. Das Programm kann dir auch während des Spielens anzeigen, welche Taktraten und Spannung anliegen.


----------



## grecomafioso (2. März 2016)

Hab ich schon gemacht, leider wird da auch nix angezeigt wegen der Spannung.


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

Die Spannung musst du im Menü erst aktivieren.


----------



## grecomafioso (2. März 2016)

Ok mach ich gleich mal wenn ich zu Hause bin und gebe dann Bescheid. Danke für deine Hilfe aufjedenfall schonmal!


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

Zur Orientierung, an meiner R9 290 liegen unter Last ungefähr 1.140- 1.170 mV an. 

Du kannst ja mal probieren der Karte mit dem MSI Afterburner etwa 25-50mV mehr zu geben oder einfach mal das Powertarget erhöhen, damit sich die Karte mehr genehmigt. 

Ich muss dann erstmal arbeiten und bin dann für Fragen ab 9 wieder zu verfügbar .


----------



## Himen (2. März 2016)

Hey Leute! Ich habe mal eine Frage, die mir das ganze Internet nicht bzw. nicht aktuell beantworten kann....

Zur Ausgangssituation: Ich habe einen i7 2600k auf einem Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Board thronen und zZ werkelt eine GTX570 im ersten (oberen) PEX Port (imF PEX 2.0 X16). Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir eine 290X zu gönnen und die GTX als Physikerin weiter zu behalten.
Das Asrock hat diesen "ominösen" Lucid Virtu Chip verbaut und laut meinen Recherchen sollte das ja ziemlich gut gehen ABER eben ist die Modtreiber Unterstützung seit 2014/2015 etwas ins Stocken/ins Hintertreffen geraten.

Deswegen hier und jetzt meine Frage: Betreibt heutzutage noch jemand eine solche Lösung, wie sind deine/eure Erfahrungen damit und wie schaut es mit aktuellen Treibern (AMD Crimson & GeForce 362) udg. aus?

Ihr würdet mir sehr helfen.

Greetz HiMen


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (2. März 2016)

Hat hier jemand nen Arctic Accelero IV auf einer R9 290 und kann mir sagen, wie lang das dann insgesamt ist?

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen, aber mit einer 300mm R9 290(PCS+) nicht ganz einfach, wenn mans möglichst klein haben will


----------



## grecomafioso (2. März 2016)

Hab jetzt eben mal geguckt.

GPU Voltage im idle: 0.961 bei volllast in furmark bei 1.060 bis 1.080 geht ab und zu auch auf 1.410

Hab Core Voltage mal +35 gemacht und dan einen furmark Test aber ist wieder abgeschmiert nach ein paar Minuten. Temperatur der gpu war auf 82grad.


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

Probiere es mal mit geringerem Takt. 

Als dir das wieder abgeschmiert ist, lief der Rest des Rechners aber wieder fröhlich weiter?


----------



## tsd560ti (2. März 2016)

Was soll es denn bringen mit Furmark zu testen? 

Es gibt doch GTA V, Battlefield oder Unigine Heaven für normale Ergebnisse.


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was soll es denn bringen mit Furmark zu testen?
> 
> Es gibt doch GTA V, Battlefield oder Unigine Heaven für normale Ergebnisse.


Ja, das stimmt allerdings. Eine solche Auslastung wird kein Spiel erzwingen. Daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. März 2016)

Genau, einfach mal das was abstürzt mit mehr Spannung ausführen und rumprobieren.

Das Standardprogramm gibts auch noch:
-DDU nehmen
-BIOS vom Mainboard updaten
-Windows frisch drauf


Das Netzteil ist nicht gut, aber ob es die Probleme macht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## grecomafioso (2. März 2016)

GTA 5 schmiert immer nach 1-2 std ab. Dabei macht der PC das beschriebene... Kein Signal. Hdd arbeitet nicht. USB Geräte auch nicht. Alle Fans auch CPU Fan und gpu Fans + lüftersteuerung arbeiten weiterhin.

Hab jetzt mal Memory Clock von 1250mhz auf 1200mhz gestellt... Mal sehen...


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

Ja, das Netzteil ist nicht das beste :/, aber um es in diesem Fall schuldig zu sprechen, zeigt sein System die falschen Symptome.

Ich hab das selbe Problem nach nem Kaltstart, wenn ich vergessen habe, das Standardprofil vor dem Herunterfahren wieder anzulegen. Da reicht dem Rechner schlichtweg die Last im Idle nicht und der Amzeigetreiber verabschiedet sich.

Nachtrag: Läuft denn die Karte trotzdem weiter?


----------



## grecomafioso (2. März 2016)

Das thermaltake Berlin ist nicht gut? Sind 630 Watt aber ich weiß nicht ob die reichen... Hab ja noch ein ms-tech mit 920watt


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

grecomafioso schrieb:


> Das thermaltake Berlin ist nicht gut? Sind 630 Watt aber ich weiß nicht ob die reichen...


Reichen würden die 630W allemal. Selbst 500W sind ausreichend.

Aber es ist qualitativ gesehen eher Bodensatz, was nicht heißen soll, dass es nicht trotzdem funktioniert.


----------



## LDNV (3. März 2016)

Als ich die 290x wie auch 390x hier hatte, hatte ich mit dem FX aus der Sig zusammen ein maximalen Verbrauch (inkl. OC) von 480w.  Durschnitt weit darunter bei 390-410 je nach Game. 

Mit dem Intel, wenn auch OC solltest locker 100w darunter liegen. 

In dem Sinne, feuer frei  

(Gemessen via Messgerät an der Steckdose und nur der PC daran natürlich)


----------



## grecomafioso (3. März 2016)

Habs jetzt gestern nochmal getestet mit GTA5 bei 1200 mHz Memory clock aber wieder dasselbe...

Ich verzweifle hier langsam, habe die GPU erst seit dem 19.02.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2016)

grecomafioso schrieb:


> Habs jetzt gestern nochmal getestet mit GTA5 bei 1200 mHz Memory clock aber wieder dasselbe...
> 
> Ich verzweifle hier langsam, habe die GPU erst seit dem 19.02.


System neu aufsetzen


----------



## grecomafioso (3. März 2016)

Das heißt?


----------



## Körschgen (3. März 2016)

Backup aller Daten machen und Hdd formatieren....dann windows frisch drauf und aktuelle treiber installieren...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2016)

RICHTIG


----------



## Captn (3. März 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> RICHTIG


Sag mal, hast du deine Vapor-X noch im Betrieb?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2016)

Logo 😁


----------



## Captn (3. März 2016)

Top, kannst du mir sagen, was du für Profile mit dem MSI Afterburner eingestellt hast? Ich kann mich entsinnen, dass unsere ASIC-Werte ziemlich ähnlich waren .


----------



## Definder (3. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Reichen würden die 630W allemal. Selbst 500W sind ausreichend.
> 
> Aber es ist qualitativ gesehen eher Bodensatz, was nicht heißen soll, dass es nicht trotzdem funktioniert.



Mal so aus meiner Erfahrung: ich bin von einer Asus R9 280x DCUII (1130 Mhz) auf eine R9 290 Vapor-X gewechselt. Die beiden GPU's verbrauchen etwa dieselbe Menge an Leistung ~210-230  Watt. Trotzdem hat mein Corsair CX 600 mit der 290 immer wieder ärgerliche Systemabstürze produziert, absolut nicht vorhersehbar war das damals. Mal lief es einen Tag durch, dann wieder alle halbe Stunde nen Blackscreen. 
Dachte zunächst die Vapor-X hätte nen Schuss, da es ein Rückläufer war den ich recht günstig (292 €) ergattert hatte. Hab mich dann aber doch dazu durchgerungen das CX durch nen anständiges Netzteil auszutauschen und siehe da: alles stabil. Seit einem Jahr verrichtet die Karte jetzt ihren Dienst und ich könnte nicht glücklicher sein.
Die Hawaii Karten scheinen also beim Netzteil nicht ganz so anspruchslos zu sein wie die älteren GNC Karten.

Ich will hier auch nicht sagen, dass es am TM  Berlin liegt, ist aber immer sinnvoll das zu überprüfen. Ich schreib das hier auch eher mal allgemein, falls jemand solche Symptome hat. Karte bei einem Freund oder Bekannten einbauen, anderes Netzteil ausprobieren etc. ist immer der schnellste Weg


----------



## Captn (3. März 2016)

Definder schrieb:


> Mal so aus meiner Erfahrung: ich bin von einer Asus R9 280x DCUII (1130 Mhz) auf eine R9 290 Vapor-X gewechselt. Die beiden GPU's verbrauchen etwa dieselbe Menge an Leistung ~210-230  Watt. Trotzdem hat mein Corsair CX 600 mit der 290 immer wieder ärgerliche Systemabstürze produziert, absolut nicht vorhersehbar war das damals. Mal lief es einen Tag durch, dann wieder alle halbe Stunde nen Blackscreen.
> Dachte zunächst die Vapor-X hätte nen Schuss, da es ein Rückläufer war den ich recht günstig (292 €) ergattert hatte. Hab mich dann aber doch dazu durchgerungen das CX durch nen anständiges Netzteil auszutauschen und siehe da: alles stabil. Seit einem Jahr verrichtet die Karte jetzt ihren Dienst und ich könnte nicht glücklicher sein.
> Die Hawaii Karten scheinen also beim Netzteil nicht ganz so anspruchslos zu sein wie die älteren GNC Karten.
> 
> Ich will hier auch nicht sagen, dass es am TM  Berlin liegt, ist aber immer sinnvoll das zu überprüfen. Ich schreib das hier auch eher mal allgemein, falls jemand solche Symptome hat. Karte bei einem Freund oder Bekannten einbauen, anderes Netzteil ausprobieren etc. ist immer der schnellste Weg


Ich wollte das Netzteil auch gar nicht ausschließen. Ich hatte halt nur als erstes einen zu hohen Takt im Verdacht, in dessen Folge sich dann der Treiber verabschiedet. Kenne das ja selbst, wenn ich es mit dem OC übertreibe und da würde ich mein P10 nun nicht verantwortlich machen .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Top, kannst du mir sagen, was du für Profile mit dem MSI Afterburner eingestellt hast? Ich kann mich entsinnen, dass unsere ASIC-Werte ziemlich ähnlich waren .


OK  schicke dir die Profile Morgen....bin auf N8-Schicht


----------



## Captn (3. März 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> OK  schicke dir die Profile Morgen....bin auf N8-Schicht


Alles klar, danke .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke .



Wie versprochen

Beim speicher macht Sie auch locker 1650mhz  mit...nur möchte ich den Speicher nicht Quälen.....nicht das ich den Ram Vernichte Bringt ja eh nicht zuviel


----------



## Captn (4. März 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie versprochen
> 
> Beim speicher macht Sie auch locker 1650mhz  mit...nur möchte ich den Speicher nicht Quälen.....nicht das ich den Ram Vernichte Bringt ja eh nicht zuviel


Werd ich heute nach der Arbeit mal alles testen, danke .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Werd ich heute nach der Arbeit mal alles testen, danke .


Bitte Bitte [emoji3]


----------



## tsd560ti (4. März 2016)

1100Mhz ist anscheinend der Sweet Spot bei deiner. 

Meine macht nirgendwo so immens viel mit, aber dafür geht die Matrix ja auch bis +160mV (1,41Volt)


----------



## JaniZz (4. März 2016)

Ich habe leider immer noch das Problem,  dass ich mit dem DP 1.2 Kabel nicht mehr als +40 mv fahren kann. 

Alles darüber gibt sporadische kurze blackscreens 

irgendwie spinnt meine 290er dann und gibt vielleicht zu viel Spannung auf den displayport Ausgang? :/


----------



## tsd560ti (4. März 2016)

Mit dem DVI Kabel geht es aber?  Eigentlich war nur bekannt, dass GPU und Memcontroller zusammenhängen. 

Hast du in der Zwischenzeit Windows mal neu installiert?


----------



## JaniZz (4. März 2016)

Ja,  Windows wurde schon einmal frisch aufgesetzt. 

Ja, mit DVI geht es. 
Man hört richtig unter last das spulenfiepen und wenn der blackscreen kommt ist alles still.
Als wenn die Spannung und last auf einmal für 5 Sekunden komplett abfällt. 

Dann kommt das Bild wieder und 10 Sekunden später das gleiche. 

Je höher die Spannung,  desto intensiver wird es


----------



## Körschgen (4. März 2016)

Nutzt hier irgendwer die OC Funktion der Crimson Software?

Da ich das OSD eigtl eh nicht brauch (per Rainmeter alles auf 2ten Screen liegen) werf ich den MSI AB kaum noch an...

Mit den OC Profilen im Crimson läufts echt Sahne...
Karte taktet selbstständig hoch und runter - und geht nur wenn nötig in den eingestellten Maximal Takt.

Läuft alles super...

Spannungsregulierung fehlt mir - glaube aber nicht das sie sowas in den Treiber bringen...
Oder weiß jemand wie AMD die Leistungsgrenze genau steuert? An Spannung werden die da jawohl nichts koppeln.
Meine PCS+ macht die 1100 auch ohne Spannungsplus mit - bei allem darüber muss ich auch bisschen mehr drauf geben.
Die 1060 macht sie auch bei -12mV - hab aber auch lang nicht mehr rumgespielt...


----------



## Octobit (4. März 2016)

Ich denke ich werde es heute auch erstmal per Crimson versuchen, da AB bei mir immer mal wieder Windows zerlegt hat (auch ohne angelegtes OC) ich werde dann mal berichten. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann ging bei meiner Karte aber nicht viel ohne zusätzliche Spannung. Von daher muss ich doch vielleicht ausweichen auf eine andere Software


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> 1100Mhz ist anscheinend der Sweet Spot bei deiner.
> 
> Meine macht nirgendwo so immens viel mit, aber dafür geht die Matrix ja auch bis +160mV (1,41Volt)


Es gehen auch 1130@-6mv....lasse aber immer einen Puffer😉


----------



## tsd560ti (4. März 2016)

Wo grad mein Rechner an ist, hier ist meine Lüfterkurve 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (4. März 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bitte Bitte [emoji3]


So, hab mich gerade mal rangemacht und alle Profile durch den Fire Strike Ultra laufen lassen. Die Profile 1,2 und 4 funktionieren tadellos . 

Bei Profil 3 stürzt mir sofort der Grafiktreiber ab (Neustart inklusive) . Hab anschließend +50mV gesetzt und jetzt läuft es :daumen. Profil 5 ist an sich stable. Nur stürzt mir das ganze während des Benchmarks ab :/.

Fazit:

Meine Karte ist gefräßiger als deine .
Aber deine Luffikurve macht sich gut. Vorallem, da die jetzt sogar noch niedriger im Idle ist als deine vorherige afaik .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> So, hab mich gerade mal rangemacht und alle Profile durch den Fire Strike Ultra laufen lassen. Die Profile 1,2 und 4 funktionieren tadellos .
> 
> Bei Profil 3 stürzt mir sofort der Grafiktreiber ab (Neustart inklusive) . Hab anschließend +50mV gesetzt und jetzt läuft es :daumen. Profil 5 ist an sich stable. Nur stürzt mir das ganze während des Benchmarks ab :/.
> 
> ...


Freut mich🍺

Wieviel Saft liegen bei allen Profilen denn bei dir ~ an?


----------



## Captn (5. März 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Freut mich🍺
> 
> Wieviel Saft liegen bei allen Profilen denn bei dir ~ an?


Das müsste ich erst gucken . Hab mich jetzt schon auf die Couch geschmissen . Aber es ist schon lustig, dass das Undervolten so gut wie bei dir läuft, die Karte um 1100MHz aber gefräßiger ist als deine .


----------



## S754 (6. März 2016)

Kann mir jemand verraten, wie man am besten die FPS lockt? Die Einstellung im Treiber zeigt keine Wirkung.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. März 2016)

Manche Spiele, zum Beispiel BF4 in der Konsole. 
Gametime.maxvariablefps 60.  und fertig ist.


----------



## LDNV (6. März 2016)

Afterburner...


----------



## LexLex1990 (9. März 2016)

Wie viel Grad hat den eure r9 390 Nitro wenn ihr einfach so im Forum rumhängt bzw. im Internet surft?
Ich habe jetzt die Lüfterkurve so eingestellt damit die Lüfter bis 55° stehen und dann mal bis ca. 60° auf niedrigster Stufe laufen.
Habe jetzt leider aber schon beim surfen die 60° erreicht und das ist mir dann schon irgendwie zu laut nur wenn sie auf niedrigster Stufe laufen... VRM 1 hat 46° und VRM 2 71°. Gpu taktet mit 300Mhz. Auch wenn ich am Desktop bin ändert sich an den Temps usw. null.

Hardware: Xeon 1231 mit Brocken ECO gekühlt, Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse, E10 NT.


----------



## bath92 (10. März 2016)

LexLex1990 schrieb:


> Wie viel Grad hat den eure r9 390 Nitro wenn ihr einfach so im Forum rumhängt bzw. im Internet surft?
> Ich habe jetzt die Lüfterkurve so eingestellt damit die Lüfter bis 55° stehen und dann mal bis ca. 60° auf niedrigster Stufe laufen.
> Habe jetzt leider aber schon beim surfen die 60° erreicht und das ist mir dann schon irgendwie zu laut nur wenn sie auf niedrigster Stufe laufen... VRM 1 hat 46° und VRM 2 71°. Gpu taktet mit 300Mhz. Auch wenn ich am Desktop bin ändert sich an den Temps usw. null.
> 
> Hardware: Xeon 1231 mit Brocken ECO gekühlt, Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse, E10 NT.



Welcher Monitor?


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

Benq XL2430T.
Also FHD und 144Hz


----------



## bath92 (10. März 2016)

Da liegt das Problem, bei 144Hz taktet der Grafikspeicher der GPU immer mit dem max. Wert.
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten dass zu verhindern.
A) Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate runter stellen, bis 100Hz tritt das Problem (bei mir) nicht auf.
B) Mit MSI Afterburner ein 2D- und ein 3D-Profil erstellen. 2D mit den niedrigsten Taktraten (515/700) und 3D mit den max. Taktraten. Entweder manuell zwischen den beiden wechseln oder Riva Tuner im Hintergrund laufen lassen.


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

OK danke.
Also mit Riva Tuner wird automatisch auf das 3D Profil gewechselt sobald ich ein Game starte?

Mir sind ja die Lüfter auf der niedrigsten möglichen Geschwindigkeit (27%) zu laut... Entweder ich bin zu empfindlich oder einer der Lüfter hat einen Schaden.


----------



## bath92 (10. März 2016)

Jap, Riva Tuner legt eine Liste mit 3D-Anwendungen an. Sollte es mal nicht funktionieren einfach die ".exe" des Spiels manuell in die Liste eintragen.

War bei mir das gleiche, da hilft dann nur noch eine Wasserkühlung oder ein Nachrüstkühler (z.B. Morpheus) mit sehr leisen Lüftern (z.B. SW2). 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...hawaii-raijintek-morpheus-im-test-update.html


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

Überlege auch nur die Lüfter zu tauschen.
Der Kühlkörper von der Nitro sollte ja nicht so schlecht sein denke ich


----------



## bath92 (10. März 2016)

Wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. März 2016)

Du willst _was_ machen? [emoji1]


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

Hab da einen Thread gelesen sie das jemand bei einer  970 gemacht.
Hab mir dann gedacht dann geht das bei einer r9 390 auch sicher

Edit: oh jetzt kenn ich mich aus... Blöde Autokorrektur am Handy haha


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. März 2016)

Klar kann man das machen... einfach die Lüfter+Verkleidung abschrauben (dafür muss man den ganzen Kühler demontieren) und 2 x 140mm befestigen. Befestigt kriegt man das ganze schon mit ein wneig Kreaktivität





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na toll jetzt packt mich der Bastelergeiz 


Edit :

ich hätte auch schon eine Lösung  ich würde die Lüfter nicht direkt auf den Kühler montieren sondern an den Kühler mit einem Winkelblech. das hatte ich irgendwo schonmal gesehen


So ungefähr und das ganze dann ans Gehäuseschrauben an den nächsten Slot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

Genau der Bastelehrgeiz ist auch ein Mitgrund wieso ich unbedingt an der Graka rumschrauben will.

Denkst du nicht das die Lüfter dann zu weit entfernt sind?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. März 2016)

Die Lüfter würde ich wenn, dann direkt auf den Kühler setzen. Sonst verliert man zu viel Druck und es kommt auch nichts mehr bei den Spawas an. Prinzipiell würde ich vielleicht auch eher 120mm nehmen, die ragen nicht so weit über. Oder gleich 3x92mm (vorzugsweise Noctua A9).


----------



## Octobit (10. März 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Klar kann man das machen... einfach die Lüfter+Verkleidung abschrauben (dafür muss man den ganzen Kühler demontieren) und 2 x 140mm befestigen. Befestigt kriegt man das ganze schon mit ein wneig Kreaktivität
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht nach der Befestigung vom Peter 2 aus. Da kann man die Lüfter (auch 2 140mm) dranschrauben und die Leiste kommt in die nächste Slotblende vom Gehäuse. Ich glaube, das gab es auch einzeln, ich such mal eben.

Edit: leider nicht gefunden. Eventuell mal beim Hersteller anfragen.


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

Würdet ihr wenn gleich auch den Kühlkörper wechseln oder sollte der Nitro Kühler gut genug sein?
Ich würde eigentlich lieber nur die Lüfter wechseln.
Akutell lasse ich die Grakalüfter auf 100% drehen vielleicht sind sie danach etwas leiser.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. März 2016)

Bei solchen Kugellagern bringt auch das "Einlaufen" nichts. Da muss dann schon ein geeigneter Austausch her...

Den Kühler würde ich erstmal weiterverwenden. Grundsätzlich ist der ja leistungsfähig genug, bietet auch eine gute SpaWa-Kühlung (die du bei einem Morpheus übrigens ersetzen müsstest).

Wenn du jetzt zwei neue Lüfter draufschnallst, dann profitierst du von der besseren Performance (unter Anderem wegen der 2,5cm Rahmentiefe) und den ruhigeren Lagern.

Wenn du dir dennoch die Option eines Morpheus offen halten möchtest, dann würde ich es erstmal mit 120mm versuchen. Die ließen sich im Falle des Falles dann noch weiterverwenden


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

Jo wie du glaub ich eh schon weißt bringt Raijintek angeblich in ca. 4 Wochen einen neuen Morpheus raus. (Hat mir zumindest Raijintek in einer Email geantwort) und der soll dann angeblich auch auf eine r9 390 Nitro passen)
Also würdest du jetzt eher 3x92mm oder 2x120mm nehmen? Mal abgesehen von der Option eines Morpheus.


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. März 2016)

Ich würde einfach nur die Lüfter tauschen, der Kühler ist so nämlich schon ganz nicht schlecht habe etwas gefunden von Prolimatech

Prolimatech FMK- 1 Lufter-Befestigungssystem

Ist leider nur 24cm lang und nicht 30. Man könnte allerdings die PCI Halterung benutzen und das Winklige Blech als Vorlage und sich das Blech selber verlänger bauen.


----------



## Octobit (10. März 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach nur die Lüfter tauschen, der Kühler ist so nämlich schon ganz nicht schlecht habe etwas gefunden von Prolimatech
> 
> Prolimatech FMK-1 Lufter-Befestigungssystem
> 
> Ist leider nur 24cm lang und nicht 30. Man könnte allerdings die PCI Halterung benutzen und das Winklige Blech als Vorlage und sich das Blech selber verlänger bauen.


Das vom Peter war auch nicht 30 lang, de facto war es sogar kürzer als 28cm, obwohl es für 2*140mm geeignet war. Ein Teil der Lüfter hing dann etwas über die Schiene hinaus. Ich hatte mir durch den Rahmen des befestigten SW2 noch ein Loch gebohrt, damit ich den auch mit zwei schrauben befestigen konnte. Ich denke, wenn du zwei 140mm Lüfter verwenden würdest, wäre das mit den 30cm auch nicht mehr so schlimm.


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

Und mit dem sind die Lüfter dann direkt am Kühlkörper oder etwas darunter?


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. März 2016)

Ja 2x 140m wären schon Ideal.


Ach genau von dem Peter kannte ich diese halterung... Ansonsten könnte man sich auch sowas aus dünnen Holzplatten selber bauen

http://hothardware.com/newsimages/Item10032/slot-rafter300ho.jpg

Sollte ziemlich leicht machbar sein mit nem Dremel


Edit:


LexLex1990 schrieb:


> Und mit dem sind die Lüfter dann direkt am Kühlkörper oder etwas darunter?



Wenn du es selber baust, kannst du es selber bestimmen.

Ansonsten ist da noch ein wenig Luft dazwischen. Was aber nicht die Kühlleistung verringert


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. März 2016)

Ich hab gerade keine Nitro zur Hand.
Schätze aber mal, dass zwei 120mm die Breite nicht voll ausnutzen würden und drei wiederum zu lang wären.
Da 140mm dann um so weiter übersetehen würden (zumindest in der Höhe), würde ich rein von den Abmaßen her am ehesten drei 92mm nehmen. Da hast du allerdings eine relativ bescheidene Auswahl. Wirklich empfehlenswert sind imho nur die Noctua, welche dann allerdings auch stolze 17 Euro das Stück kosten :/
Ansonsten gäbe es natürlich noch die Shadow Wings SW1, die Pure Wings 2 und die Noctua Redux. Die wären was günstiger, dürften von der Leistung und Lautstärke her aber immernoch deutlich besser sein, als die polpigen Serienlüfter...

Musst du wissen. Zwei 140er gingen natürlich auch, sofern du sie ordentlich montiert bekommst.

PS: solche Halterahmen würde ich weglassen. Es sei denn, sie erlauben eine unmittelbare Montage auf dem Kühlkörper!
Sonst verlierst du wie gesagt zu viel Druck, dadurch wiederum Kühlpotenzial.


----------



## Octobit (10. März 2016)

Beim Peter lag der Kühlkörper schon etwas auf dem Lüfterrahmen auf, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Der Kühler hat die Karte vor allem hinten nach unten gezogen. Allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen, wie das bei der Nitro wäre, da der kühler wahrscheinlich eine andere Höhe hat.
@Xeon: Die platte sieht echt gut aus, wenn ich Zeit habe könnte ich mir sowas auch für meinen MK-26 vorstellen, um die Karte zu entlasten (und weil die Klammern ziemlich bescheiden an runden Lüftern halten).


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

Würdest du die Lüfter also irgendwie mit etwas Kreativität und ein paar Kabelbinder befestigen? 
Die 3x 92er kan ich ja dann ganz normal wie die Serienlüfter befestigen?
ok 17 Euro wür einen kleinen 92er Lüfter sind schon ziemlich viel. :/


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. März 2016)

Nehm 2x140mm, ist doch Wuppe das sie über die Grafikkarte gucken.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. März 2016)

Man kann die Lüfter auch vorsichtig auf der Rückseite kleben.
In der Mitte herrscht eh kein Luftstrom. Wenn man da dann ein wenig Tape anbringt, dürfte sich der Lüfter kein Stück mehr rühren, er liegt dann sogar unmittelbar auf. Am beste vielleicht etwas Tesa Power Tape ausm Baumarkt besorgen. Das ist etwas dicker (entkoppelt sogar), hat mehrere kg Haltgraft und kostet immernoch weniger, als so ein Aufsatz an der PCI-Blende 

Man sollte sich nur gut überlegen, wo man sie hinsetzt.
Denn so schnell bekommt man das Zeug nicht mehr ab, wenns erstmal richtig festgedrückt ist 

Das wäre soweit jedenfalls eleganter, als ein paar Kabelbinder ein mal drum herum.


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

Ja das mit Kabelbindern find ich eh ziehmlich hässlich.
Tape ist sicherlich viel schöner aber was mach ich falls ich sie dann wirklich mal abnehmen muss? z.B: wenn ich alles zurückbauen will weil ich die Garantie brauche.
Und wie stecke ich die Lüfter dann an? Würde sie schon gerne noch mit Afterburner regeln könnnen. Oder soll ich sie am Board ansteuern und einfach eine feste Drehzahl einstellen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. März 2016)

Die Garantie kannst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eh Knicken. Offiziell erlaubt Sapphire jedenfalls keine Modifikationen der Karte.
Den Kleber kriegst du so leicht eben nicht mehr wieder ab, wenn er erstmal ne Zeit lang drauf war. Am einfachen ist es, man schmeißt den Kühlkörper dann ins Wasserbad. Hat auch den angenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass er richtig sauber wird 
Beim Lüfter wirds da schon schwieriger, da der Kleber vermutlich eine Symbiose mit dem Etikett hinten drauf eingehen wird 

Musst du wissen, was dir lieber ist.
Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Zur Regelung:
zwei PWM-Lüfter könntest du per Y-Stück und VGA-Adapter direkt an die Karte klemmen. Dann könntest du nach wie vor eine (von der GPU-Temp abhängige) Kurve einrichten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2016)

Ich würde ja drei mal 92mm Lüfter nehmen. Wenn die Lüfter überstehen, gibt es auch Geräusche ....
3 x Noctua NF-A9 PWM 92mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
3 x Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (wenn Du es schmal magst)


Aber teste zuerst, ob das Geräusch wirklich von der Grafikkarte kommt, und ob es einem der Lüfter zuzuordnen ist. Vielleicht reicht auch eine Reklamation.


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

Hab mal mit Sapphire geschrieben und die meinten wenn nichts dadruch beschädigt und zerkratzt wird sollte nicht dagegen sprechen wenn ich die Garantie in Anspruch nehme..

Naja Reklamation ist mir zu kompliziert eig. brauch ich den PC und interne Grafikkarte hab ich bei meinen Xeon nicht

Edit: Also es sind definitiv die Lüfter der Graka die Lärm machen. Wenn ich die Lüfter ganz stehen ist es schon um einiges leiser als wenn sie auf langsamster Stufe laufen. Ich konnte auch keinen Lüfter ausfindig machen der eventuell einen Lagerschaden oder ähnliches hat, alle 3 hören sich absolut gleich an.

Wenn ich die schmalen kaufe kann ich die dann ganz genau so wie die Serienlüfter verbauen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2016)

Ich darf den Soundfile von Dir hier veröffentlichen? (ansonsten lösch ich es wieder)
Dropbox - 45.m4a

Da stimmt etwas nicht, würde ich sagen...


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

Ja klar, kein Problem
Bei dem File rennen die Grafikkartenlüfter bei 45%.


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. März 2016)

LexLex1990 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die schmalen kaufe kann ich die dann ganz genau so wie die Serienlüfter verbauen?



Nein du brauchst trotzdem eine Halterung


3x92mm zu kaufen halte ich für Geld Verschwendung ... 51€ nur für Lüfter? Vor allem 92mm die man kaum noch weiter verwendent?

Dann doch lieber 2x 140 die man auch im Nachhinein verwenden kann.

Ganz ehrlich, nehm dir so eine verlinkte Schiene und schraub da die Lüfter dran. Das zwischen Lüfter und Kühlkörper ein  kleiner Spalt ist macht gar nichts  und der Serienkühler bleibt unversehrt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2016)

Octobit schrieb:


> Das vom Peter war auch nicht 30 lang, de facto war es sogar kürzer als 28cm, obwohl es für 2*140mm geeignet war. Ein Teil der Lüfter hing dann etwas über die Schiene hinaus. Ich hatte mir durch den Rahmen des befestigten SW2 noch ein Loch gebohrt, damit ich den auch mit zwei schrauben befestigen konnte. Ich denke, wenn du zwei 140mm Lüfter verwenden würdest, wäre das mit den 30cm auch nicht mehr so schlimm.


Könntest du dann bitte hier bescheid geben? Der passt dann sich auf meine _Sapphire R9 290X TriX OC [New Edition]_.


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. März 2016)

Ich schreib am Mo eine Klausur, dann hab ich wieder ein wenig Zeit. Werde danach das ganze mal aus Neugier auf 2x 140mm ooder 2x 120mm Umbauen. Hab mir schon eine feine Konstruktion ausgedacht


----------



## LexLex1990 (10. März 2016)

Wie denn? Mit oder ohne Schienem


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. März 2016)

Ich werde mir das selber bauen. Werde mir auf der Arbeit nächste Woche so eine Slotblende von irgend alter Hardware abschrauben und dann das ganze ungefähr so machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur das ich eine eigene Kunststoffplatte bauen werde mit entsprechendem Ausschnitt für die Lüfter.

Ob ich dann 2x 120mm oder 2x140mm mache weiß ich noch nicht . Denke werde ich erst entscheiden wenn ich den Kühler runter habe. Denke ich werde allerdings 2x120mm verwenden. Davon hab ich noch ein paar


----------



## siL1988 (11. März 2016)

Hey Leute vllt könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen,

ich habe meine R9 290 jetzt schon ca. seit 5 Monaten und sie hat nie Probleme gemacht. 
Aber seit ungefähr einer Woche treten Probleme auf. Es ist so das beim Spielen auf einmal der Bildschirm schwarz wird und der Computer auf keine Eingabe mehr reagiert, die Lüfter laufen aber weiter.

Aktuell spiele ich hauptsächlich CS:GO und Far Cry Primal.  Und es scheint so, dass bei Far Cry die "Blackscreens" häufiger auftreten. Vermutlich weil es Grafik intensiver ist. 
Ich spiele im 21:9 Format und kann bei Far Cry alle Einstellungen auf hoch setzten und das Spiel läuft flüssig bis zum nächsten "Blackscreen". 

Vllt weiß einer von euch was man da machen kann, danke schon mal im Voraus.

Beste Grüße


----------



## tsd560ti (11. März 2016)

Du könntest mal probieren 12 oder 25 mV mehr Spannung auf die Karte zu geben, wenn die Temperaturen stimmen.


----------



## siL1988 (11. März 2016)

Danke für die Antwort, das probiere ich mal


----------



## tsd560ti (11. März 2016)

Und, abgeraucht??? 

Hat jemand nen paar Erfahrungen mit Effizienztuning? Hier ist ein guter Platz dafür  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/429763-neue-grafikkarte-viel-dp-performance.html

Ich hab das ja nach dem ersten Blackscreen bei 1213mV aufgegeben und von da an nur noch overvolted


----------



## LexLex1990 (11. März 2016)

Ich habe eine vielleicht für euch etwas lächerlich erscheinende Frage:
Hab akutell noch einen etwas ätlteren Treiber (Catalyst 15.7.1) installiert und ich hab mir gedacht eigentlich sollte ich mal auf den aktuellsten wechseln.
Kann ich einfach auf der AMD Seite das Minimal Setup vom Crimson 15.12 runterladen und drüber installieren? Oder sollte ich da irgendwas beachten?


----------



## tsd560ti (11. März 2016)

Manche schwören auf DDU zum Deinstallieren des alten Treibers, ich bügel da aber in der Regel einfach drüber.

Ich würde aber den 16.3 Hotfix nehmen.


----------



## LexLex1990 (11. März 2016)

Alles klar. Dann bügel ich mal einfach drüber falls es Probleme gibt deinstalliere ich den alten Treiber mit DDU


----------



## grecomafioso (12. März 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hatte ja mal berichtet das ich immerwieder Blackouts mit dieser GPU hatte. Ich hatte ein Asrock 960gm vgs3 fx motherboard und ein thermaltake Berlin 630w Netzteil.

Als ich in einem Forum las das man eine mobo mit Uefi braucht damit die Karte normal arbeitet, habe ich mir das Asrock 970 Pro3 r2.0 geholt aber leider passierte wieder dasselbe: Blackouts in grafikintensiven Games. Habe dann mal das Netzteil gegen ein 920w MS-TECH getauscht und siehe da: DER PC LÄUFT OHNE PROBLEME!!!

Ich kann nun stundenlang, tagelang zocken in den höchsten grafikeinstellungen ohne auch nur 1 mal einen blackscreen zu sehen. 

Also lag es letztenendes am Netzteil bei mir. Habe das thermaltake Berlin dann sofort zum Mediamarkt gebracht und umgetauscht.


----------



## DerFoehn (12. März 2016)

Da hast du allerdings Schrott gegen Schrott getauscht. Welches MS-Tech genau?

Das wird dir früher oder später zum Problem werden.


----------



## grecomafioso (12. März 2016)

Ms Tech 920w
MS-N920-VAL-CM


----------



## DerFoehn (12. März 2016)

70€ für 920 Watt? Das kann nix sein. So viel kostet ein Mittelklasse Gerät mit 450-550 Watt.
Dieses Netzteil wird nicht mal annähernd das Liefern was drauf steht. Nicht ohne Grund gibt MS Tech nicht mal die kombinierte 12V Leistung an. Selbst addiert kommt man nur auf schlappe ~700 Watt.
Ich würde auch dieses Netzteil schnell entsorgen und was gescheites kaufen. Am besten im Netzteil Unterforum beraten lassen oder mal in meiner Liste stöbern.

Edit: Ich sehe grade außerdem, dass das Teil dazu noch ziemlich alt ist.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. März 2016)

Da sieht man mal wieder das eine Beratung in einem Forum besser gewesen wäre. Für 70€ hättest du ein Netzteil bekommen das wesentlich besser ist und trotzdem dein System ausreichend befeuert


----------



## sethdiabolos (12. März 2016)

Ist zwar nicht das 920er und kostet weniger als 70€, aber es ist ein MS-Tech und laut Tester absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Es hat sich laut Test bei einer 80% Auslastung spektakulär selbst zerstört. Komponenten sprechen für ein Netzteil der 400-500W-Klasse, nur mit enorm billigen Komponenten und billiger Verarbeitung.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ms-tech-value-edition-950w-im-chromatest.html


----------



## pupsi11 (12. März 2016)

grecomafioso schrieb:


> Also lag es letztenendes am Netzteil bei mir. Habe das thermaltake Berlin dann sofort zum Mediamarkt gebracht und umgetauscht.


du solltest das neue auch zurück bringen und für die ~70 mal ein anständiges NT kaufen. 
zumal das berlin 630w besser ist als das ms-tech. 

dann das mainboard welches du dir Neu gekauft hast, wie kühlst du das teil? weil für das asrock970pro3 r2.0 wird ein top-blow kühler empfohlen. ASRock > 97  Pro3 R2. 
wer auch immer dich beraten hat, hat schlechte arbeit getan. 
deine blackouts stammen wohl weniger vom NT als vom MB weil wohl die spannungswandler sehr schlecht bis garnicht gekühlt werden. kurz oder lang wird dir der pc wieder probleme bereiten


----------



## grecomafioso (13. März 2016)

Hab ne Wasserkühlung drin, das dürfte das kleinste Problem sein.

NT werde ich auch neu holen, habe das 630w NICHT gegen das MS Tech getauscht. Das MS Tech hab ich gebraucht geholt um einfach zu testen ob es am NT liegt. Dieses wird jetzt aber nicht dauerhaft im PC bleiben. Denke ich werde ein Corsair oder ein be quiet 850w holen.


----------



## DerFoehn (13. März 2016)

grecomafioso schrieb:


> Hab ne Wasserkühlung drin, das dürfte das kleinste Problem sein.
> 
> NT werde ich auch neu holen, habe das 630w NICHT gegen das MS Tech getauscht. Das MS Tech hab ich gebraucht geholt um einfach zu testen ob es am NT liegt. Dieses wird jetzt aber nicht dauerhaft im PC bleiben. Denke ich werde ein Corsair oder ein be quiet 850w holen.



Weder Corsair, noch 850Watt sind zu empfehlen. Ein Straight Power 10 500 Watt ist vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

grecomafioso schrieb:


> Hab ne Wasserkühlung drin, das dürfte das kleinste Problem sein.


aha, und wie soll die wasserkühlung die spannungswandler kühlen?

was willst du mit 850W? wie wäre es mal mit anständiger hardware?
für um die 70 euro, ein CM G550m (solide für ~67euro)
oder was drauf legen und: BQ E10, Super flower leadex gold, usw


----------



## idge (14. März 2016)

Jo, hatte dasselbe Problem und zwar mit nem "billig"-Netzteil von beQuiet (pure Power). In der nähe der Maximalkapazität betrieben (290x Lighting OC, Xeon 6-Kerner OC), schwächelte es bei der Signalqualität, lieferte nach 1 Jahr keine anständigen Spannungswerte auf den Leitungen mehr (hier zu viel, dort zu wenig), und der Lüfter ist auch mäßig sagen wir mal so. 2x ausgetauscht nach ca. 1 Jahr Lagerschaden. Bei beiden. Auch Blackscreens, also in den sauren Apfel gebissen und zum Test mit einem etwa gleich starken Leadex SF getauscht (550w). Puff, weg waren die Probleme. Kostet halt ca 30€ mehr. Mit einer weniger leistungshungrigen Karte käme man sicher mit weniger davon, aber ein gutes NT ist auch ne Langzeitinvestition.
Umgekehrt kann so ein Chinaböller schnell mal ins Geld gehen, wenn wegen mangelhafter Schutzschaltungen etc. dann plötzlich das MoBo oder noch mehr mit in den Abgrund gerissen wird. Wohne in einem Altstadthaus mit uralten Leitungen und teilweise stümperhafter Elektrik. Hier gibt es öfter mal Kurze, Nachbar hatte auch schonmal das Vergnügen sein Motherboard und Speicher auszutauschen deswegen. Was er für ein Netzteil drin hatte? Dreimal dürft ihr raten. 
MS-TECH = Mister Starkstrom Trifft Euch Charantiert!


----------



## grecomafioso (14. März 2016)

Ich weiß das das ms Tech absoluter Müll ist und deswegen wird es ja jetzt auch schnellstens von mir ersetzt. Die mobo bereitet absolut keine Probleme. Was Wärme oder Hitze angeht ist es im PC immer um die 30-35 Grad warm. Es sind 6 120mm be quiet shadowwings verbaut mit lüftersteuerung.

Ich habe auf einer coolermaster Seite mal ausrechnen lassen wieviel Watt mein PC braucht und da wurde angegeben 642watt. Also auf keinen Fall würde ein 500 Watt Netzteil reichen. Eher 700 wenn nicht 750 und aufwärts.

Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen die nicht gerade die 100 eure Grenze durchsprengen?


----------



## grecomafioso (14. März 2016)

Ich weiß das das ms Tech absoluter Müll ist und deswegen wird es ja jetzt auch schnellstens von mir ersetzt. Die mobo bereitet absolut keine Probleme. Was Wärme oder Hitze angeht ist es im PC immer um die 30-35 Grad warm. Es sind 6 120mm be quiet shadowwings verbaut mit lüftersteuerung.

Ich habe auf einer coolermaster Seite mal ausrechnen lassen wieviel Watt mein PC braucht und da wurde angegeben 642watt. Also auf keinen Fall würde ein 500 Watt Netzteil reichen. Eher 700 wenn nicht 750 und aufwärts.

Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen die nicht gerade die 100 eure Grenze durchsprengen?


----------



## Octobit (14. März 2016)

Eiegtnlich reicht bei dir auch ein 500W Netzteil. Dein (relativ kleiner AMD) sollte auch nicht so unendlich viel verbrauchen. 700W sind wirklich zu viel, bei mir läuft eine 290x und ein Xeon mit 450W  Standardempfehlung ist meist das E10 500W für Systeme mit einer GPU.


----------



## OOYL (14. März 2016)

Hey Leute, 1700 Seiten sind recht viel, also: 

Wie weit gehen die 290er? Bei mir ist mit den gängigen Tools bei 1228 MHz Schluss. Würde mit einem ModBIOS noch mehr drinliegen? Hat jmd ein gutes, rassiges BIOS für H2O?

Thx


----------



## grecomafioso (14. März 2016)

Bist du sicher? Wie gesagt mit dem thermaltake Berlin 630w hatte ich immer Black screens


----------



## LexLex1990 (14. März 2016)

Ich betreibe meinen Xeon 1231 und meine r9 390 Nitro auch mit einem E10 500W und ich hab null Probleme.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2016)

grecomafioso schrieb:


> Bist du sicher? Wie gesagt mit dem thermaltake Berlin 630w hatte ich immer Black screens


Das liegt daran, dass das TT Berlin einfach nicht das leisten kann, was auf dem Label steht. Ein BQ DPP10 550Watt kann beispielsweise 650Watt+ schaffen, da es die qualitativ bessere Plattform bietet und die Komponenten höherwertig sind.


----------



## pupsi11 (14. März 2016)

grecomafioso schrieb:


> Ich weiß das das ms Tech absoluter Müll ist und deswegen wird es ja jetzt auch schnellstens von mir ersetzt. Die mobo bereitet absolut keine Probleme. Was Wärme oder Hitze angeht ist es im PC immer um die 30-35 Grad warm. Es sind 6 120mm be quiet shadowwings verbaut mit lüftersteuerung.
> 
> Ich habe auf einer coolermaster Seite mal ausrechnen lassen wieviel Watt mein PC braucht und da wurde angegeben 642watt. Also auf keinen Fall würde ein 500 Watt Netzteil reichen. Eher 700 wenn nicht 750 und aufwärts.


punkt eins: wie kühlst du die spannungswandler um die cpu herum?
punkt zwei: wie misst du die 30-35°C?
punkt drei: keine ahnung was du dir da ausrechnen hast lassen, und wie du dann auf "500w reichen auf keinen fall" kommst. maximal 600W und da was ordentliches.
ein tipp, zu viele lüfter im pc können den airflow kaputt machen. 

und für eine NT empfehlung ist das hier der falsche thread.


----------



## pupsi11 (14. März 2016)

OOYL schrieb:


> Wie weit gehen die 290er? Bei mir ist mit den gängigen Tools bei 1228 MHz Schluss


wü
mit 1228 bist du schon gut dabei, viel mehr wirst auch mit einem mod-bios nicht hinbekommen


----------



## grecomafioso (14. März 2016)

Wäre ein straight power bqt e5 600w auch ausreichend?


----------



## Octobit (14. März 2016)

Bei mir reicht ein 450W E9


----------



## tsd560ti (14. März 2016)

grecomafioso schrieb:


> Wäre ein straight power bqt e5 600w auch ausreichend?


Wo bekommt man das denn her? -Nachts im Museum? Viel zu alt, da ist das Thermaltake noch besser.

E10/500
FD Edison M 450Watt
SF Leadex Gold 550 

Das wären so die Kandidaten, je nach Budget.


----------



## Körschgen (15. März 2016)

Ey du Sirtaki Gangster.
Wenn du Hilfe willst, dann antworte auch richtig auf die Fragen die gestellt wurden und nimm den Rat zu den Netzteilen auch an....
Und komm nich jedes mal mit nem noch älteren Modell an.

Wie du die 30grad im Case misst würde mich auch interessieren.....
Die Begründung das die Spawas vom Board nich glühen WEIL du eine Wasserkühlung hast finde ich auch interessant, das machts nämlich tendenziell schlimmer, ausser die spawas hängen aktiv mit ihm Loop.

Kauf dir jedenfalls mal ein richtiges Netzteil!!!!!


----------



## grecomafioso (15. März 2016)

Ich habe nur 1 mal gefragt ob das Netzteil da was wäre weil ich es recht günstig hätte kaufen können.

Nun zu euren Spannungswandlern - die werden gar nicht gekühlt. Wie gesagt ist nur die Wasserkühlung auf der CPU.

Die 35-40 grad zeigt die lüftersteuerung an, der Sensor liegt zwischen CPU und GPU.

Neues Netzteil wird schnellstens zugelegt. Entweder e10 oder dark power. Habe auch recht günstig ein rm 1000 gefunden. Tut es das auch? Ich weiß das das zu viel ist für mein system aber könnte ja sein das ich irgendwann mal crossfire machen will oder so (mit einer anderen mobo, regt euch nicht auf).


----------



## grecomafioso (15. März 2016)

PS: Wär echt schön sachlich zu bleiben und mir nicht mit "Sirtaki Gangster" und ähnlichem zu kommen. Ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet und um ehrlich zu sein habe ich keine Ahnung davon gehabt mit dem top blow kühler und den Spannungswandlern.  Ja, schön dumm werden jetzt die meisten sagen, informier dich vorher... Ist aber eben so passiert und die mobo hat NOCH keine Probleme vorgezeigt. Das thermaltake Berlin wurde mir von einem wohl nichtswissendem Mediamarkt Mitarbeiter empfohlen das sich als Müll erwiesen hat. Das ms Tech ist natürlich auch Müll aber wie gesagt habe ich es nur zu testzwecken gebraucht gekauft um zu sehen ob es wirklich am PSU liegt und nicht an der GPU.

Neues Markennetzteil wird jetzt geholt und höchstwahrscheinlich auch ne neue mobo die keine Probleme mit den Spannungswandlern hat. Also vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2016)

Pack einfach nen langsamen 120mm Lüfter so aufs Board, dass er dir die Spannungswandler anpustet und gut ist


----------



## Körschgen (15. März 2016)

Aufregen tut sich hier niemand 
Nicht alles so Ernst nehmen!

Zur Begründung:
Wenn CPU und GPU in nem Wasser Kreislauf hängen, wird schnell mal der allgemeine Airflow im Case vernachlässigt.

Gerade bei den AMD CPUs brauchen die Mianboards vernünftigen Luftstrom um die Spannungswandler (welche sich um den CPU Sockel herum befinden) ausreichend zu kühlen.
Intel Systeme sind da meist nicht so anfällig wie die AMDs, bei letzteren werden deshalb auch oft die Top Blower Kühler vom Hersteller empfohlen.

Du solltest deine Lastwerte und Temps mal mit geeigneter Software auslesen und überwachen (Achtung bei AMD Systemen sind die ausgelesenen Temps mit Vorsicht zu genießen). HWinfo,CPU-Z, GPU-Z usw...
So wirst du dann ganz gut erkennen können ob noch weitere Probleme vorhanden sind oder noch bevorstehen.

Der Tausch des Netzteils auf ein hochwertiges wird aber vermutlich schon genügen.

Noch mal zu geeigneten Modellen:
Es gibt hier ein ganzes Unterforum mit Threads zu dem Thema, und ein Thread in dem nur empfehlenswerte Modelle stehen.
Diese werden nach bestem gewissen von Leuten gepflegt, die sich wirklich damit auseinander setzen - und Netzteiltechnik ist ein ganz spezielles Gebiet für sich - Otto Normal KANN da gar nicht ohne weiteres selbst den Überblick finden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...it-daten-und-preisen-stand-januar-2016-a.html

die beQuiet straight Power und Dark power werden hier wegen der sehr guten Technik in Kombination mit der sehr niedrigen Lautstärke und dem Preis empfohlen.

Wenn es günstiger sein soll stehen dort auch andere Kandidaten.

Locker bleiben - die Kiste wirste schon vernünftig zum Laufen bekommen

Grüße vom Faltigen Hawaii-Hemd



EDIT:

Immer ruhig!

Besorg das Netzteil und dann nutze den PC mal, dann wirst du feststellen ob deine Spawas auf dem Mainboard Hitzewallungen bekommen oder kool bleiben.

Dann kann man immer noch weiter schauen! Mach aber dann einen Thread in der Problemsuche dafür auf.

Du kannst deine Beiträge auch editieren!!!


----------



## grecomafioso (15. März 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Pack einfach nen langsamen 120mm Lüfter so aufs Board, dass er dir die Spannungswandler anpustet und gut ist



Wie kann ich das machen? Habe noch einen be quiet shadow Wings 120mm mit Löw Speed hier. Aber wie befestige ich den so das er auf die Spannungswandler pustet?


----------



## grecomafioso (15. März 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Aufregen tut sich hier niemand
> Nicht alles so Ernst nehmen!
> 
> Zur Begründung:
> ...



Danke dir für deine Hilfe!


----------



## pupsi11 (15. März 2016)

geh doch für eine netzteil empfehlung bitte in den NT thread!

und wenn du sagst du hast keine ahnung, dann "speise"uns nicht ab mit: dein gehäuse innenleben hat temps von ~30°C, spannungswandler werden nicht heiß weil du eine aio hast. 

höre bitte auf mit dem NT "rätselraten". 
all das hilft deinem eigentlichen problem nämlich nicht weiter.


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2016)

grecomafioso schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das machen? Habe noch einen be quiet shadow Wings 120mm mit Löw Speed hier. Aber wie befestige ich den so das er auf die Spannungswandler pustet?


Das überlasse ich dir, ich kenne deinen PC, dein Case und dein handwerkliches Talent nicht  
Werd kreativ, irgendwas findet sich schon. Zur Not Kabelbinder an die WaKü Schläuche^^


----------



## LexLex1990 (21. März 2016)

Eine Frage an Besitzer einer r9 390Nitro:
Ab wann springen den bei euch die Lüfter an?
Meine Springen teilweise schon an sobald ich surfe mit Firefox...

Wie ihr ja vielleicht schon mitbekommen habt finde ich meine Karte zu laut.
Habe auch irgendwie den Eindruck das mit der Karte etwas nicht stimmt...
Zu dem Lüfterumbau war ich bis jetzt auch noch zu geizig bzw. hatte keine Zeit.


----------



## DerFoehn (21. März 2016)

Ist surfen im Firefox bei dir häufig mit dem schauen von Videos verbunden? Bei mir taktet die 390 auf vollem GPU Takt, wenn ich Youtube Videos oder andere Flash/HTML5 Inhalte schaue. Dabei wird die Karte um die 50 Grad warm und die Lüfter laufen dementsprechend.


----------



## LexLex1990 (21. März 2016)

Es reicht schon wenn ich nur  hier im Forum lese.

Die Taktraten hab ich mit Afterbruner so weit runter gestellt wie möglich weil sonst der Speicher nicht runter getaktet hat. (Hab einen 144hz Monitor)


----------



## Definder (21. März 2016)

Ich benutze schon lange unterschiedliche Profile im MSI AB, kostet ja wirklich nur einen Klick. 
Ein Profil mit -50 mv, 750 mhz GPU, 900 mhz Ram für den Desktop und leichtere Kost (LOL, WoWs, etc.)
und sonst halt die +25 mv, 1100 GPU, 1400 Ram bzw. für RotTR +50, 1100 GPU, 1450 Ram.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (22. März 2016)

Meine lüfter springen bei 50°C an.



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ist surfen im Firefox bei dir häufig mit dem schauen von Videos verbunden? Bei mir taktet die 390 auf vollem GPU Takt, wenn ich Youtube Videos oder andere Flash/HTML5 Inhalte schaue. Dabei wird die Karte um die 50 Grad warm und die Lüfter laufen dementsprechend.



Für firefox + youtube HTML5 gibts einen trick... probier den mal.  
Bei mir tümpelt seitdem der core clock bei ~420MHZ @youtube fullscreen 1080p.
High CPU Usage while watching Youtube videos [Solved] - YouTube - CPUs



Definder schrieb:


> Ich benutze schon lange unterschiedliche Profile im MSI AB, kostet ja wirklich nur einen Klick.
> Ein Profil mit -50 mv, 750 mhz GPU, 900 mhz Ram für den Desktop und leichtere Kost (LOL, WoWs, etc.)
> und sonst halt die +25 mv, 1100 GPU, 1400 Ram bzw. für RotTR +50, 1100 GPU, 1450 Ram.



Klappt das bei dir mit 2D/3D profilen? Oder switcht du die profile manuell?


----------



## DerFoehn (22. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, hab das grade mal gemacht und es hat funktioniert! Super!


----------



## bath92 (22. März 2016)

Hemisfear666 schrieb:


> Klappt das bei dir mit 2D/3D profilen? Oder switcht du die profile manuell?



Um AB automatisch zwischen 2D- und 3D-Profil wechseln zu lassen muss RivaTuner im Hintergrund laufen und Games müssen in die 3D-Anwendungsliste gepackt werden.


----------



## Definder (22. März 2016)

Hemisfear666 schrieb:


> Meine lüfter springen bei 50°C an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mach das manuell, ich hab sowieso zwei Monitore an der R9 (daher taktet die auch nicht runter) und da liegt der MSI Afterburner sowieso immer offen.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (22. März 2016)

bath92 schrieb:


> Um AB automatisch zwischen 2D- und 3D-Profil wechseln zu lassen muss RivaTuner im Hintergrund laufen und Games müssen in die 3D-Anwendungsliste gepackt werden.



Jo, das hatte ich gemacht. Komischerweise hat sich im desktopbetrieb nie das 2D profil aktiviert.
Grund: aktive 3D prozesse: radeonsettings.exe

Hatte wohl mit der app detection vom rivatuner zu tun. Global hatte ich auf medium gestellt. Das war das problem.
Lösung: Global auf none und die .exe files der games auf medium detection. Jetzt funzt das glump.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (23. März 2016)

Ich hab heute nen interessanten "Bug" beobachtet. Wenn anscheinend die Taktung meiner Graka zu niedrig ist, lässt Skype nen Blackscreen entstehen. 
Komischerweise ist die Taktung aber sowohl Game- als auch Benchstable.
Wähle ich eine höhere Taktung, klappt es wieder.


----------



## Captn (23. März 2016)

Ich hab letztens entdeckt, dass ein Grafik-Plug-In bei foobar (Tonspektrum) durchaus meine 290 auslastet . Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee, wie ich der GPU aufzwingen kann da wenig zu leisten . 

Wenn ich zocke und vergessen habe foobar zu minimieren, kostet das durchaus Frames .


----------



## bath92 (23. März 2016)

Hemisfear666 schrieb:


> Jo, das hatte ich gemacht. Komischerweise hat sich im desktopbetrieb nie das 2D profil aktiviert.
> Grund: aktive 3D prozesse: radeonsettings.exe
> 
> Hatte wohl mit der app detection vom rivatuner zu tun. Global hatte ich auf medium gestellt. Das war das problem.
> Lösung: Global auf none und die .exe files der games auf medium detection. Jetzt funzt das glump.



Genau, so wird´s gemacht!


----------



## mhmdoch (23. März 2016)

Auch wenn ich auf Winamp schwöre, kannstse nicht in den AMD Settings Foobar als Spiel adden und dort limitieren?


----------



## Captn (23. März 2016)

Müsste ich mal schauen. 

Von foobar bekommt mich aber keiner mehr weg . Dafür habe ich es mir zu schön hergerichtet .

Edit: Scheint auf Anhieb nix zu bringen .

Ich tüftle trotzdem mal weiter.


----------



## Körschgen (25. März 2016)

Spielt hier einer Company of Heroes 2?

Falls ja, wie liegen bei euch da so die Spawa temps?

Meine glühen gerade bei 110° ...


----------



## tsd560ti (25. März 2016)

Wie sieht es mit GPU Temp und Lüfterdrehzahl aus?
Du hast bestimmt ne Asus, oder was war nochmal deine Karte?


----------



## Körschgen (25. März 2016)

Nee nee is ne powercolor unter morpheus.
In Gta in 1440p mit sehr hohen einstellungen komm ich auf 67 °C GPU Temp nach paar Stunden, und 76-80 °C VRM Temp.

CoH ist einfach zu monoton im Bild.


----------



## -Xe0n- (25. März 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Spielt hier einer Company of Heroes 2?
> 
> Falls ja, wie liegen bei euch da so die Spawa temps?
> 
> Meine glühen gerade bei 110° ...



Wow also das sind mal Temps... mit so hohen Spawa Temps würde ich meine Grafikkarte nicht betreiben... das geht schon auf die Lebensdauer

ab 100°C wäre bei mir schon meine Schmerzgrenze. Wie ist denn die GPU Temperatur in COH 2?


----------



## Körschgen (25. März 2016)

Die GPU Temp liegt bei CoH2 im maximalen was ich mit dem morpheus erreiche, 75-78 °C, kommt aber extrem selten vor.
IdR. kanpp unter 70°C.


----------



## ebastler (27. März 2016)

Richtig tödlich ist Trine (Teil 1) in der Enchanted edition maxed out. Partikeleffekte ohne Ende und 4xSSAA. Das kombiniert mit WQHD hat meine 290X erstens unter 60fps gezwungen (in einem verfluchten 2D Sidescroller) und zweitens meine GPU auf 90°C gebracht - mit einer Lüfterkurve, in der BF4, War Thunder Maxed, Heaven, Firestrike, Crysis 2 maxed und etliche andere nie ober 72° gekommen sind.


----------



## Körschgen (27. März 2016)

In company of heroes hängt es sehr davon ab was gerade passiert, wenn viele Truppen ziehen und der Kampf losgeht hängt man meistens sowieso im cpu limit.
In der Aufbauphase, wenn man lange am selben monotonen Ort bleibt, heizt sich die Gpu ins Nirvana...


----------



## RaidRazer (25. April 2016)

Kurze Frage:
Sind 45 Grad im Windowsbetrieb für eine R9 290X Vapor-X im Fractal R4 in Ordnung?


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. April 2016)

Kommt immer auf die Belüftung im Gehäuse an grundsätzlich sind 45°C voll in Ordnung die Vapor-X schaltet im Idle auch zwei Fans ab oder irre ich mich?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. April 2016)

Wie viele Lüfter, welche Drehzahlen (inklusive denen der Karte) und welche Auflösung?


----------



## RaidRazer (25. April 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wie viele Lüfter, welche Drehzahlen (inklusive denen der Karte) und welche Auflösung?



Gehäuse: Fractal R4
Lüfter im Case: 3x140 mm Fractal @ 5V an der original Lüftersteuerung
Auflösung: 1920x1080
Lüfter GPU: Vapor-X im Windows Betrieb nur mittlerer Lüfter in Betrieb auf Auto (20%)


----------



## Körschgen (25. April 2016)

Find ich in Ordnung.
Hab ich nach ner Weile im Youtube/ Surf modus auch. (~41°c)


----------



## RaidRazer (25. April 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Find ich in Ordnung.
> Hab ich nach ner Weile im Youtube/ Surf modus auch. (~41°c)



Alles klar. Welche Karte hast du?
Im Surf/Youtube Modus schwankt die Temperatur zwischen 45 und 48 Grad.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. April 2016)

Ich hab selbst auf dem Desktop 35-38° mit meiner aktiven Karte. 

Deine Temps sollten in dem Gehäuse für die semi-semi-passive Grafikkarte in Ordnung gehen.


----------



## RaidRazer (25. April 2016)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
Unter Last werden es nicht mehr wie 72 Grad bei 50% Lüfterdrehzahl.
Hier ist die Karte aber deutlich zu hören.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. April 2016)

Schau mal ob du noch was an der Spannung machen kannst damit sollten sich mit etwas Glück 1-2° rausholen lassen können, dazu ne eigene Lüfterkurve nach den persönlichen Wünschen im Afterburner erstellen dann sollte es deutlich ruhiger sein bis 80° ist kein Problem solang die Vrams unter 100° bleiben. Wenn du es dir zutraust kannst du den Kühler auch mal abbauen, den Chip säubern und neue Wlp verstreichen ab Werk ist meisten viel zu viel oder zu wenig drauf.


----------



## Körschgen (25. April 2016)

Hab die 290 PCS+ aber mit nem Morpheus versehen.
Bei mir limitieren da auch meistens die Vrm Temperaturen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. April 2016)

Da bin ich ja froh über die fetter Spannungsversorgung der Matrix die juckt das überhaupt nicht sehe nie Temperaturen über 75°C mit nem Morpheus und zwei Eloops @700 RPM.


----------



## Captn (25. April 2016)

Die Temperaturen gehen doch absolut in Ordnung Oo. Meine Vapor-X taktet auch erst ab 94° runter .


----------



## Körschgen (25. April 2016)

Meinte damit auch eher dass wenn überhaupt die VRMs mal warm werden können, ist aber eher die Ausnahme.
IdR liegen die auch um die 80° manchmal 90° nach langem zocken, manche Spiele knallen mit monotonen Bildern ganz gut die Temps hoch.
Ich spiel aber auch alles in WQHD, das sind dann auch immer paar Grad mehr.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. April 2016)

94°, seid ihr denn jeckes? 

Meine lasse ich eigentlich nie über 80° kommen, sonst krieg ich weiße Blöckchen of Doomness und kann froh sein, wenn sich der Treiber nicht ganz verabschiedet 

Was für ein OC habt ihr für den Sommer so bereit? 
Ich starte optimistisch bei 1150Mhz@+87mV.


----------



## Körschgen (26. April 2016)

94°c Chip Temp?! Die hatte ich noch nie, der dümpelt immer bei 75 max...


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. April 2016)

Glaube es geht um die Vrms oder ?
Werde meine weiter mit 1150 und 1,3 Volt laufen lassen läuft wunderbar und unhörbar .


----------



## Captn (26. April 2016)

94°C erreicht man halt, wenn sich der Afterburner unter Windows 10 zu fein ist, die persönliche Lüfterkurve automatisch anzugleichen. Ansonsten komme ich nie über 78°.


----------



## RaidRazer (26. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Schau mal ob du noch was an der Spannung machen kannst damit sollten sich mit etwas Glück 1-2° rausholen lassen können, dazu ne eigene Lüfterkurve nach den persönlichen Wünschen im Afterburner erstellen dann sollte es deutlich ruhiger sein bis 80° ist kein Problem solang die Vrams unter 100° bleiben. Wenn du es dir zutraust kannst du den Kühler auch mal abbauen, den Chip säubern und neue Wlp verstreichen ab Werk ist meisten viel zu viel oder zu wenig drauf.


Wärmeleitpaste ist schon erneuert.
Hätte hier auch noch einen Morpheus liegen welcher auf meiner 7870 montiert ist.
Eventuell schnall ich den noch auf die Vapor-X

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (28. April 2016)

Hey hat die 290 (ohne X) auch diesen BIOS switch an der Karte ? Oder ist das nur für X Version vorbehalten?


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. April 2016)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Hey hat die 290 (ohne X) auch diesen BIOS switch an der Karte ? Oder ist das nur für X Version vorbehalten?



Die non X hat auch den Bios switch


----------



## tsd560ti (28. April 2016)

Switch hat sie, aber in der Regel switched die nichts. 
Bei der VaporX konnte man noch zwischen UEFI und Legacy wechseln, aber den Unterschied habe ich nie so wirklich verstanden.


----------



## Rumtata (28. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bei der VaporX konnte man noch zwischen UEFI und Legacy wechseln, aber den Unterschied habe ich nie so wirklich verstanden.



Legacy-Modus für Rechner mit altem BIOS oder kompatibilitäts Problemen beim "Fastboot" und UEFI-Modus um unter anderem den "Ultra-Fastboot" bei Rechnern mit UEFI zu ermöglichen.


----------



## RaidRazer (30. April 2016)

Ich kann mich mit meiner Vapor X einfach nicht anfreunden. Das Teil wird unter Last für mein Empfinden einfach viel zu Laut.
Nach 30 Minuten Battlefront erreicht die Karte 72 Grad bei 50% Lüfterdrehzahl. Für meinen Geschmack unerträglich.
Die 72 Grad Marke wird dabei in keiner Situation überschritten. 
In sämtlichen Testberichten wird die Vapor-X gelobt und als leise bezeichnet. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Hatte zuvor schon eine 290er mit Referenzkühler welche natürlich lauter war und eine Tri-X welche mir leiser vorkam.

Im Moment hab ich die Lüfterkurve auf maximal 40% unter Last gedrosselt und somit eine maximale Temperatur von 83 Grad. 
Halbwegs erträglich aber immer noch nervig. 

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. April 2016)

Die WLP scheinst du ja schon gewechselt zu haben. Vielleicht hilft der Tausch der Lüfter durch ein paar neue 92mm/120mm.

Hast du bei offenem Seitenteil die gleichen Tendenzen?


----------



## RaidRazer (30. April 2016)

Wärmeleitpaste habe ich erst am Montag gewechselt. Brachte 2-3 Grad Besserung


----------



## Captn (30. April 2016)

Die Temperatur halte ich für unbedenklich. Meine läuft mit maximal 79°.


----------



## RaidRazer (30. April 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die Temperatur halte ich für unbedenklich. Meine läuft mit maximal 79°.



Über die Temperaturen mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Die Lautstärke der Lüfter empfinde ich als zu Laut. Selbst bei 20% Drehzahl höre ich die Karte aus meinem Fractal R4 raus.


----------



## Captn (30. April 2016)

Also das klingt wiederum sehr bedenklich. Oo


----------



## RaidRazer (30. April 2016)

Eventuell reagiere ich auch zu empfindlich da meine alte 7870 in jeder Situation unhörbar war.


----------



## Rolk (30. April 2016)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> ...Hatte zuvor schon eine 290er mit Referenzkühler welche natürlich lauter war und eine Tri-X welche mir leiser vorkam...



Unter Last sollten Tri-X und VaporX etwa gleich laut sein mit kleinen Vorteilen für die VaporX. Im idle müsste die VaporX aber deutlich leiser sein als die Tri-X. Vielleicht ein schlechtes Exemplar erwischt?


----------



## RaidRazer (30. April 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Unter Last sollten Tri-X und VaporX etwa gleich laut sein mit kleinen Vorteilen für die VaporX. Im idle müsste die VaporX aber deutlich leiser sein als die Tri-X. Vielleicht ein schlechtes Exemplar erwischt?



Temperaturen sind in Ordnung. Lüfter machen auch keine "Nebengeräusche" oder dergleichen. Scheinen also in Ordnung zu sein. Auf 40% Drehzahl auch noch erträglich. Darüber allerdings einfach zu laut für meinen Geschmack.
Das Hawaii nicht der kühlste Chip ist und somit schwer Leise zu stellen ist, ist ja kein Geheimnis.


----------



## idge (30. April 2016)

Peter/Morpheus und 120mm Noctuas drauf, fertig. Mehr ist dann bei Luftkühlung von Grakas auch nicht drin...
Habe auch so Silentkollegen, die Pinguinfurze durch UBootwände hören können. Habe ihm mal die teuren Noctuas (braun/weiß) geschenkt und erst dann war er zufrieden, weil die tieftöniger/extrem niedrigfrequent im Vergleich zu anderen rauschen, auf eine Art, die das Unterbewusstsein gut rausfiltern kann. Klingt albern aber wer es mal ausprobiert hat, wird es bestätigen können...die Dinger sind ihr Geld wert.
Davon mal ab ist es halt auch durch die größeren Lüfter möglich, die Drehzahlen weiter zu drücken.


----------



## bath92 (30. April 2016)

Wenn du genauso geräuschempfindlich bist wie ich, dann gibt´s nur eine Möglichkeit --> Morpheus + 2 x 120mm SW2 PWM-Lüfter. 
Hier mein Bericht vom Umbau (Beitrag #283): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...aii-raijintek-morpheus-im-test-update-29.html
Die SW2 drehen bei mir in anspruchsvollen Games z.B. Witcher 3 (1440p, Mischung aus Hoch und Ultra-Einstellungen) mit max. 1100 U/min.
GPU wird dabei mit OC (1125/1500) nach ein paar Stunden max. 71°C warm, die Spannungswandler so um die 90°C.


----------



## Octobit (30. April 2016)

Der Peter ist für die 290er nicht so gut geeignet, erwähnenswert ist noch der MK-26. da passen auch 140mm Lüfter drauf.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RaidRazer (2. Mai 2016)

Hat schon Jemand versucht einen Accelero III auf eine Vapor X zu bauen? 
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hatte der Accelero III bei der 290er mit PWM fiepen zu kämpfen. Wäre interessant ob dies nur beim Referenz PCB auftritt und bei der Vapor-X eventuell nicht.


----------



## Octobit (2. Mai 2016)

Das Spulenfiepen kommt eigentlich von deiner Graka und nicht von der Kühlung. Von daher sollte sich am jetzigen Stand nix ändern. Außer es wird jetzt durch die Lüfter übertönt.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Mai 2016)

Das war noch ein zweites Fiepen von der Lüftersteuerung. Meines Wissens nach nur beim Referenzdesign.


----------



## RaidRazer (2. Mai 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das war noch ein zweites Fiepen von der Lüftersteuerung. Meines Wissens nach nur beim Referenzdesign.


Alles klar. Vielleicht werde ich den Accelero III testen. Der Accelero IV fällt schonmal aufgrund der nicht passenden Backplate raus. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Mai 2016)

Ich würde gleich nen ordentlichen Morpheus nehmen, wenn du von der VaporX kommst.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Mai 2016)

Wurde auch zum Morpheus bzw. Morpheus 2 raten da ist alles dabei die Wärmeleitpads / Kühler halten gut und die Leistung ist mit den richtigen Fans brachial hoffe die kommende Generation wird auch unterstützt, in schwarz macht der Morpheus auch einiges her kostet natürlich mit den Fans auch etwas mehr.


----------



## RaidRazer (3. Mai 2016)

Ich habe den Morpheus schon hier. Ist auf meiner Asus 7870 verbaut. Und dort bleibt er vorerst auch bzw wird die Karte so einem Kollegen übergeben.
Werde dennoch den Accelero III testen und dann hier berichten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte fragen welcher der aktuellste / stabilste und _"beste"_ Treiber für unsere geliebt R9 290 momentan ist?


----------



## beren2707 (3. Mai 2016)

Schwer zu sagen, da von der Konfiguration und den Spielen abhängig. Hatte mit keinem der jüngeren Treiber ein Problem.  Also auch den beiden aktuellen Versionen.


----------



## bath92 (3. Mai 2016)

Bin jetzt auch schon seit längerem mit dem 16.3.1 unterwegs, keine Probleme. 

Allerdings nervt mich die Autoupdatemeldung, kann man die irgendwie ausstellen? Find die Einstellung nirgends..


----------



## RaidRazer (7. Mai 2016)

Meine Vapor-X treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn.
Ich habe bemerkt das im Windowsbetrieb bei Youtube Videos schauen trotz 49 Grad alle drei Lüfter abwechselnd an und wieder ausgehen.
Sollten sich alle drei Lüfter nicht erst bei 57 Grad einschalten? Mir ist noch aufgefallen das alle drei Lüfter angehen wenn der volle Speichertakt anliegt trotz 49 Grad, dies allerdings nur beim Video abspielen.


----------



## DARPA (7. Mai 2016)

Bei der Vapor-X läuft der mittlere Fan immer. Über den Schalter auf der Rückseite kann man entscheiden ob die 2 äußeren bei niedrigen Temperaturen ausgehen oder mit min. 20% drehen wie der mittlere.


----------



## RaidRazer (7. Mai 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Bei der Vapor-X läuft der mittlere Fan immer. Über den Schalter auf der Rückseite kann man entscheiden ob die 2 äußeren bei niedrigen Temperaturen ausgehen oder mit min. 20% drehen wie der mittlere.



Das ist mir bewusst. 
Aber normal sollte unter 57 Grad nur der mittlere Lüfter laufen. Liegt bei mir allerdings voller Speichertakt an laufen alle drei Lüfter schon bei 49 Grad.


----------



## DARPA (7. Mai 2016)

Hmm, ich hatte es so eingestellt, dass die Lüfter nicht ausgehen, weil ich da keinen Unterschied in der Lautstärke gemerkt habe. Von daher kann ich das nicht so genau sagen.
Aber erstell für den Desktop Betrieb mal in AB ein Profil mit allen Reglern nach links, dann geht der Mem Clock und die Spannung nicht so hoch. Vllt. hilfts.


----------



## RaidRazer (7. Mai 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hatte es so eingestellt, dass die Lüfter nicht ausgehen, weil ich da keinen Unterschied in der Lautstärke gemerkt habe. Von daher kann ich das nicht so genau sagen.
> Aber erstell für den Desktop Betrieb mal in AB ein Profil mit allen Reglern nach links, dann geht der Mem Clock und die Spannung nicht so hoch. Vllt. hilfts.



Ich denke ich werde auch alle drei Lüfter laufen lassen. Im Moment helfe ich mir bereits mit einem eigenen Afterburner Profil für den Desktop Betrieb.

Mit meiner eigenen Lüfterkurve wird die Karte maximal 81 Grad warm bei 40% Lüfterdrehzahl. 
So ist die Karte auch unter Last erträglich. Nur der Wechsel zwischen einem und drei Lüftern nervt mich.


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Mai 2016)

Keine Ahnung inwiefern das übertragbar ist. Bei meiner 390 Nitro laufen bei Youtube Videos auch des öfteren die Lüfter an. Auch bei unter 50 Grad.


----------



## RaidRazer (7. Mai 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung inwiefern das übertragbar ist. Bei meiner 390 Nitro laufen bei Youtube Videos auch des öfteren die Lüfter an. Auch bei unter 50 Grad.



Ich vermute das in meinem Fall alle Lüfter aufgrund des höheren Speichertaktes, welcher bei Youtube Videos anliegt, anlaufen trotz niedriger Temperatur.


----------



## Körschgen (7. Mai 2016)

Wer ist denn hier so mit Morpheus und co und Programmen wie Speedfan unter Win 10 unterwegs?

HWinfo und co werden unterstützt?

Ich will hier mal ne 2te Partition mit der educational aufsetzen...


----------



## Octobit (7. Mai 2016)

MK-26 mit Speedfan unter Win 10. läuft bei mir gut, HWinfo läuft meine ich auch

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2016)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst.
> Aber normal sollte unter 57 Grad nur der mittlere Lüfter laufen. Liegt bei mir allerdings voller Speichertakt an laufen alle drei Lüfter schon bei 49 Grad.


Ja bei mir auch erst ab 57 grad

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RaidRazer (9. Mai 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ja bei mir auch erst ab 57 grad



Ich denke das die Karte bei mir kurzfristig 57 Grad erreicht und sich die Lüfter erst beim unterschreiten der 50 Grad wieder umschalten.



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2016)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Karte bei mir kurzfristig 57 Grad erreicht und sich die Lüfter erst beim unterschreiten der 50 Grad wieder umschalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


Teste mal bisl uv...Ich spiele zur Zeit FR Primal mit 1000/1300MHz @-38mv....mit eigener Lüfter Kurve. Komme bei hoher Raumtemp nicht über 32% und 78 grad....bei normaler Raumtemperatur so 27-30% und max 75 Grad...bei langen Zogge....

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RaidRazer (9. Mai 2016)

Werd ich testen. Mich nervt nur das die Karte bereits bei Videos die Lüfter ständig anschaltet.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Konrad1411 (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht einen Morpheus Kühler auf eine Sapphire 290X Tri-X OC 8GB zu bekommen? Die soll ja ein custom Layout haben und ich frage mich, ob er dennoch passt. Der normale Lüfter ist mir zu laut.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Mai 2016)

Passen wird der Kühlkörper immer, wenn da keine Stromtürme oder so drauf sind.
Die RAM-Kühler sind eigentlich immer gleich,da kann nichts anbrennen. 

Lediglich die VRMs sind kniffliger/problematisch. Schick mal ein Bild vom PCB, dann können wir mal schauen was da in Frage kommt.


----------



## Konrad1411 (13. Mai 2016)

OK, habe jetzt beide Layouts angegangen.. Das mit dem AMD Logo ist das Standart Board und das Andere dementsprechend das Custom Layout. Soweit ich das sehe, sind die Bohrungen auf der Platine an der selben Stelle..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Körschgen (13. Mai 2016)

Also wenn du dir sicher bist dass das Bild die New Edition ist, dann sollte das hinhauen.
Auch mit dem Spawa Kühler.
Bei meiner PCS+ waren die Bohrungen für die Pushpins des Spawa Kühlers einen mm weiter auseinander, habe es aber dennoch festbekommen.


----------



## RaidRazer (13. Mai 2016)

Die Karte auf dem ersten Bild ist doch eine PowerColor wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Konrad1411 (13. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, mein fehler... War in einem Thread wo es um das neue Layout von Sapphire ging.. Da hab ich nicht genau genug drauf gedachtet... Aber das ist auf jeden fall korrekt. Damit kann ich mir die Frage aber selbst beantworten, die Push Pin Lösung wird auf dem board nicht klappen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidRazer (13. Mai 2016)

Konrad1411 schrieb:


> Stimmt, mein fehler... War in einem Thread wo es um das neue Layout von Sapphire ging.. Da hab ich nicht genau genug drauf gedachtet... Aber das ist auf jeden fall korrekt. Damit kann ich mir die Frage aber selbst beantworten, die Push Pin Lösung wird auf dem board nicht klappen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Korrekt. Die Befestigung des Vrm Kühlers mit den Pushpins klappt hier nicht. Eventuell mit Wärmeleitkleber. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Mai 2016)

Bei meiner 980ti habe ich den grossen Kühler mit Wärmeleitklebepads
fest bekommen. Nun schon 10 Monate.


----------



## Konrad1411 (13. Mai 2016)

Hast du die Pads dann entsprechend klein zugeschnitten? Und das hält wirklich konplett fest nur mit den Pads?


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Mai 2016)

Ich habe die originalen schmalen Klebestreifen des Morpheus 
verwendet.Die halten absolut fest. Sauber den Kühler dann aufgesetzt und
fest angedrückt. Am Anfang ängstlich kontrolliert, vollkommen unbegründet.
Hält.


----------



## Konrad1411 (14. Mai 2016)

Ok super! Das hat mir Mut gemacht es doch noch zu probieren


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Mai 2016)

Wie gesagt, schon seit Anfang Juli drauf.
Die SpaWas schön säubern von den Rückständen der Pads vom Original.


----------



## maximusoptimus (14. Mai 2016)

Hab ein paar Probleme mit meine 390X (was ja quasi ne 290X ist). 
In unregelmäßigen Abständen hatte ich beim Spielen kurz nen schwarzes Bild, aber kein Absturz. Jetzt habe ich immer wieder Mikroruckler. Ist der Vram kaputt oder liegt das am Treiber??
Hatte das von euch schon mal einer?


----------



## Körschgen (14. Mai 2016)

Welcher Treiber wird denn genutzt?
Schwarz  über längere zeit oder nur Einzelbilder?

Hast du das Gefühl es würde in dem Moment gar kein Bild ausgegeben?
Welcher Monitor? EDIT: Ah schon gesehen. Nutzt du Freesync?
Welche Spiele? <- bei jedem Spiel?


----------



## maximusoptimus (14. Mai 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Welcher Treiber wird denn genutzt?
> Schwarz  über längere zeit oder nur Einzelbilder?
> 
> Hast du das Gefühl es würde in dem Moment gar kein Bild ausgegeben?
> ...



Es war beim aktuellen und beim letzten Treiber.

Es war ein Bild da, der Monitor ging nicht in den Energiesparmodus oder so, es war einfach 4-5 Sekunden lang schwarz.

Ich nutze Freesync

Bei jedem Spiel


----------



## OOYL (14. Mai 2016)

Meine 290 hat OC auf diese Weise quittiert. Reboot hat meistens geholfen.

1440p@144Hz

Die Freesync habe ich ausgeschaltet, eine Fehlerquelle weniger.


----------



## idge (15. Mai 2016)

Was mir noch einfällt:
- Display Port Kabel fehlerhaft oder minderwertig (ja, das gibts)
- Netzteil defekt oder zu alt/überfordert
- Graka zu wenig Saft bei Stock-Frequenzen

 So das generelle Breitbandantibiotikum bei Blackscreen-Problemen mit Hawaii wäre mal die Core-Spannung geringfügig zu erhöhen (Trixx oder Afterburner +25mV und schauen ob das Problem dann immer noch auftritt (wird es nur besser aber ist noch nicht weg, Spannung in 6mV Schritten erhöhen).
Alternativ kann man auch den Speichertakt senken (50mhz Schritte) und mal schauen ob sich da was tut.


----------



## OOYL (15. Mai 2016)

Wenn vorher alles lief, würde ich es auf die Graka schieben...


----------



## RaidRazer (22. Mai 2016)

Der Umbau meiner Vapor-X R9 290X auf Accelero III ist fertig. 
Endlich ist Ruhe im Rechner. 
Sollte Interesse an Temperaturen, Drehzahl usw. bestehen kann ich diese gerne nachliefern.


----------



## Konrad1411 (22. Mai 2016)

Kannst du mir sagen wie warm die Karte wird im Vergleich zu vor dem Umbau? Und welche Umdrehung eingestellt ist


----------



## RaidRazer (22. Mai 2016)

Konrad1411 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen wie warm die Karte wird im Vergleich zu vor dem Umbau? Und welche Umdrehung eingestellt ist



Kann dir Vergleichswerte des Heaven Benchmarks anbieten.

Vapor-X Kühler:

-GPU: 76 Grad
-VRM 1: 70 Grad
-VRM 2: 79 Grad
-Drehzahl: 54% 2180 rpm

Accelero III Kühler:

-GPU: 70 Grad
-VRM 1: 65 Grad
-VRM 2: 72 Grad
-Drehzahl: 45%  1120 rpm

Beide Kühler über die Lüftersteuerung der Karte mit unveränderter Lüfterkurve.


----------



## Konrad1411 (22. Mai 2016)

Klingt sehr gut, danke


----------



## RaidRazer (22. Mai 2016)

Bitte, kein Problem 

Ich habe die Backplate entfernt und dadurch 2-3 Grad bessere Temperaturen erzielt. 
Sowohl Gpu Temp als auch Vrm Temps sind dadurch gesunken.

Außerdem war die Backplate nur mehr mit 2 Schrauben fixiert da diese mit dem original Kühler verschraubt war.


----------



## murkskopf (22. Mai 2016)

Interessant. Ich dachte immer, das bei der Vapor-X Kompabilitätsprobleme auftreten könnten, da es sich um ein Custom-PCB handelt. Das beleuchtete Sapphire-Logo an der Seite musste daran glauben, aber wie sieht es mit den LEDs für die VRAM-Auslastung aus? Sind die noch vorhanden?


----------



## RaidRazer (22. Mai 2016)

Die Leds für die Vram Auslastung befindet sich auf der Rückseite der Karte im PCB und sind natürlich noch vorhanden. 
Auf das beleuchtet Logo von Sapphire kann ich aber gerne verzichten.
Der Originale Vrm Kühler von Sapphire wurde so belassen wie er ist. Der Accelero passt ohne Probleme auf das Sapphire Custom PCB.

Wollte zuerst zum Accelero IV greifen aber die Backplate passt nicht aufgrund der kleinen Kühlkörper auf der Rückseite des PCBs.


Edit: Was sagt ihr zu den Ram Kühlern. Sind diese zwingend notwendig? Im Moment sind die Kühlkörper mit Wärmeleitkleber fixiert. Habe allerdings wenig vertrauen in den Kleber.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Mai 2016)

... warum nimmst du nicht Klebepads? Die haben bei mir bombig gehalten. (die vom Morpheus) 
Ich hatte das costm von Club3D da waren auf den VRam nur flache Plättchen. Hatte auch gereicht.
Aber irgend was würde ich drauf lassen.


----------



## Octobit (22. Mai 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... warum nimmst du nicht Klebepads? Die haben bei mir bombig gehalten. (die vom Morpheus)
> Ich hatte das costm von Club3D da waren auf den VRam nur flache Plättchen. Hatte auch gereicht.
> Aber irgend was würde ich drauf lassen.


Irgendwoher kommt mir die Karte bekannt vor 

Ich würde auch Klebepads empfehlen, bei Kleber habe ich schon öfters gelesen, dass dieser sehr fest sitzt. Naja, und bei der Demontage hatten dann einige Kühlkörper inkl. RAM-Baustein vom PCB getrennt und so hunderte Euros in Elektroschrott verwandelt.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RaidRazer (22. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist das ganze schon verklebt. Werde die nächsten Tage beobachten und wenn es hält dann passt das schon.


----------



## CSOger (22. Mai 2016)

Würde mich wundern wenn dass nicht hält mit dem Kleber.
Wird wohl schwieriger werden die wieder abzubekommen.


----------



## RaidRazer (22. Mai 2016)

CSOger schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern wenn dass nicht hält mit dem Kleber.
> Wird wohl schwieriger werden die wieder abzubekommen.



Dann ist ja alles gut. Habe nicht vor die wieder abzumachen.
Eventuell wird auch auf Polaris gewechselt und dann wandert die Karte in den zweit Rechner und bleibt so wie sie ist.

Bräuchte noch eine Empfehlung bezüglich Wärmeleitpasten


----------



## CSOger (22. Mai 2016)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Bräuchte noch eine Empfehlung bezüglich Wärmeleitpasten



Hier schon geschaut?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-2015-47-waermeleitpasten-im-test-update.html


----------



## RaidRazer (22. Mai 2016)

Danke. Werd ich mir gleich durchlesen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## OOYL (25. Mai 2016)

Wie wär's mit der "Alphacool Eisschicht"? Die kostet nur halb soviel wie die Grafikkarte selbst... 

Wir sind es uns wert


----------



## RaidRazer (2. Juni 2016)

Hab meine Accelero noch ein wenig modifiziert. Habe die Led des beleuchteten Sapphire Logos in den Accelero gebastelt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## S754 (5. Juni 2016)

Kann mir jemand eine Wärmeleitpaste (für GPU) und selbstklebende Wärmeleitpads (für VRMs und Speicherchips) für die 290X empfehlen?


----------



## RaidRazer (5. Juni 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine Wärmeleitpaste (für GPU) und selbstklebende Wärmeleitpads (für VRMs und Speicherchips) für die 290X empfehlen?


Ich verwende im Moment die Arctic MX 4 Paste und kann diese uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Für die Vrms habe ich schon des öfteren die Akasa AK-TT12-80 Wärmeleitpads zum selbst zuschneiden verwendet. Top Halt und gute Wärmeübertragung.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octobit (5. Juni 2016)

Das Akasa Pad habe ich auch, bei mir ist es aber nur die MX 2 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## S754 (5. Juni 2016)

Die da? Akasa AK-TT12-80 - beidseitig selbstklebende: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

WLP möchte ich keine MX2 oder 4, hab keine gute Erfahrung mit denen gemacht. Lassen sich mies verteilen, gerade auf der GPU mit der glatten Oberfläche eine Sauerei.

Dachte eher an die da: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Warmeleitpaste, 5,55: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## RaidRazer (5. Juni 2016)

Genau diese. 

Hier mal einen Blick reinwerfen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-2015-47-waermeleitpasten-im-test-update.html

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octobit (5. Juni 2016)

Ich nehm immer die Punktmethode, von daher hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem verteilen. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RaidRazer (5. Juni 2016)

Die Grizzly habe ich selbst noch nicht getestet soll aber sehr gut sein. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## S754 (5. Juni 2016)

Thema hat sich eh erledigt, meine 290X wird gar nicht mehr vom Board erkannt, endgültig tot.


----------



## RaidRazer (6. Juni 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Thema hat sich eh erledigt, meine 290X wird gar nicht mehr vom Board erkannt, endgültig tot.



 hast du die Karte noch zum laufen gebracht?

Hab gerade nochmal mein Case geöffnet und bin etwas enttäuscht vom Arctic Wärmeleitkleber. Mehr als die Hälfte der Ram Kühler liegen im Accelero...
Einzig der Vram Kühler welcher mit dem Akasa Wärmeleitpad geklebt ist hält bombenfest.


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Juni 2016)

Warum nimmst du keine Wärmeleitklebepads?


----------



## RaidRazer (6. Juni 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du keine Wärmeleitklebepads?



Schon erledigt. Hab nun alle Ram Kühler mit den Akasa Klebepads montiert.


----------



## OOYL (7. Juni 2016)

Hey, seit kurzem habe ich folgendes Problem:

Meine R9 290 (H2O) lässt sich nicht mehr jenseits der 1000 MHz betreiben. Alles über 1000 führt zu einem flackern des Bildes in 3D-Anwendungen wie 3DMark FS E (1s schwarz, 2s Bild, 1s schwarz usw.) und/oder Crash to Desktop. Zuerst dachte ich, es läge an der Spannung, doch GPUz zeigt eine Reaktion auf MSI Afterburner, die Spannung ist okay und stimmt überein und für 1000 braucht man eig. gar keine Spannungserhöhung. Der Speicher scheint in Ordnung zu sein (1250stock->1400 ohne Spannungserhöhung), das Problem ist die GPU. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte...

-Bei einer "Inspektion" habe ich festgestellt, dass nur etwa die hälfte der RAM Chips mit dem Kühler Kontakt hatten, doch wie gesagt, sie liefen gut...  Und das Problem sollte dank ausreichend übertrieben viel WLP "gelöst" worden sein.

-Das Netzteil (Seasonic P860) macht schon lange Probleme. (Pfeift, surrt, fiept) Leider kann ich es nicht testen, da ich aktuell nur das Problemsystem und sonst nichts in meiner Nähe habe.

System:
4930K @4300MHz
2x4GB PC3-14900 @2133MHz
Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
Seasonic P860
WQHD Monitor (DP)

Danke & Gruss


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. Juni 2016)

Erhöh mal etwas die Idle Taktraten sowie die Spannung.


----------



## OOYL (7. Juni 2016)

Begründung? Und wie werden Idle-Taktraten denn erhöht?

Die macht keinen Ruck mehr, auch mit +100mV sind 1000MHz instabil. Auch nicht mit +200mV.

Es muss sich was geändert haben. Früher lief sie munter mit 1100/1400 (+75mV) durch alle Benchmarks.


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. Juni 2016)

Naja ich bekomme bei meiner 290x sobald ich mit den Taktraten hochgehe Treiberabstürze, wenn ich die Idle Taktraten etwas anhebe läufts stabil.


----------



## OOYL (7. Juni 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Naja ich bekomme bei meiner 290x sobald ich mit den Taktraten hochgehe Treiberabstürze, wenn ich die Idle Taktraten etwas anhebe läufts stabil.



Ok, danke, werde mal sehen ob das bei mir auch der Fall ist.


----------



## KempA (8. Juni 2016)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich im neustne GPU-Treiber den Regler für die Sättigung finde? Hab da immer gern ein bisschen Farbe dazugegeben, aber seit den neusten Updates..


----------



## Duvar (8. Juni 2016)

Startseite--->unten in der Leiste auf Einstellungen--->oben links zusätzliche Radeon Einstellungen--->Anzeigefarbe


----------



## Heroman_overall (9. Juni 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

ich nutzte seit einiger Zeit eine R9 290 Vapor-X von Sappire. Diese stellt im Leerlauf nicht mehr die Lüfter aus, auch wenn ich den Schalter auf der Karte verändere. Somit laufen immer alle drei Lüfter, obwohl die Karte mehr als kühl ist. Jetzt wollte ich das Bios mal aktualisieren, finde aber auf der Homepage und sonst bei google kein Bios für diese Grafikkarte. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen. Anbei ein Screenshot der Grafikkarte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Duvar (9. Juni 2016)

Wozu Bios aktualisieren, kann ein eventuell neues Bios was besonderes, oder wurd da was gefixt, weil wüsste nix davon.

Hast du vllt den MSI Afterburner oder Sapphire Trixx installiert, falls ja deinstalliere mal alle Übertaktungstools und schau ob die Lüfter ausgehen, 
oder hast du vllt was bei den Radeon Einstellungen unten rechts geändert, was die Lüfter betrifft?
Falls du zB dein OC Tool automatisch mitstarten lässt, kann es sein, dass es deine Einstellungen für die Lüfter bei Windowsstart lädt etc.
Falls du aber unbedingt Bios suchst, hier kannst du mal rein schauen VGA Bios Collection | techPowerUp


----------



## Heroman_overall (10. Juni 2016)

Hab gedacht, dass es vielleicht am Bios liegt, aber Danke für den Tipp mit MSI Afterburner, daran kann es auch liegen. Muss ich einfach nochmal genauer austesten. THX


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Juni 2016)

Wenn es ein mal Komplikationen mit solchen Tools gab muss man auch oft den Treiber (mit DDU) deinstallieren, Windows haben sich auch schon einige zerschossen, aber da hättest du vermutlich eher Abstürze als eine andere Lüfterkurve.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Juni 2016)

Freunde,

wann möchtet ihr eigentlich eure 290 in Rente schicken?
Würde mich interessieren welche Karte die 290 bei euch ablösen wird 


_Gruß,
Amer_


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. Juni 2016)

Solange sie in Full HD langt, noch lange nicht


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Juni 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> wann möchtet ihr eigentlich eure 290 in Rente schicken?
> Würde mich interessieren welche Karte die 290 bei euch ablösen wird
> ...



Momentan bin ich am überlegen ob ich die 290x gegen die 480 wechsel.
Dazu müsste allerdings die Leistung der 480 auf dem gleichen Niveau liegen und der Morpheus passen.
Vorteile wären deutlich geringerer Stromverbrauch, niedrigere Temperaturen und aktuellster Chip 
für hoffentlich wenig Kohle wenn man die 290x noch für 150 Euro weg bekommt aber erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Octobit (11. Juni 2016)

Ich schau mir mal an, wie der Preisunterschied zwischen 290x verkaufen und 480 8Gb kaufen ist.
Bevor jetzt wer mit sinnlos kommt, hier meine Überlegung dazu:
-etwas bessere Leistung (tbh hat die 290x für mich momentan auch genug Leistung aber wegen 4k beschwer ich mich auch nicht über mehr Leistung)
- 8Gb Vram
-etwa halbierter Stromverbrauch, ergo weniger Abwärme. In meiner Wohnung ein echter Segen
-neue Karte mit Garantie, Ausfall weniger wahrscheinlich als meine paar Jahre alte 290x

Ich denke zwischen 50-100€ Aufpreis würde ich mir das überlegen.

Edit: Da haben wir ja den gleichen plan dissi


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (11. Juni 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Freunde,
> wann möchtet ihr eigentlich eure 290 in Rente schicken?
> Würde mich interessieren welche Karte die 290 bei euch ablösen wird



Meine wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch bis 2017 bleiben. Vor Vega(vielleicht auch erst später) werde ich vermutlich für mein Geld(max. 300) keine Grafikkarte bekommen, welche mindestens 50% Mehrleistung bringt, und alles andere ist für mich ein Sidegrade 
Sehe nicht wieso ich vorher aufrüsten sollte. Aktuell spiele ich überwiegend Overwatch, wofür meine Graka noch mehr als locker reicht.
Mal sehen wie es Ende des Jahres mit Battlefield 1 wird. Abgesehen davon, steht dieses Jahr kein AAA-Titel mehr für mich an, also würde ein Upgrade nicht bringen.
Die mind. 50% Mehrleistung will ich haben, damit irgendwann mal WQHD ins Haus kommt. Aber das auch frühstens mit einer neuen Graka.


----------



## Captn (11. Juni 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> wann möchtet ihr eigentlich eure 290 in Rente schicken?
> Würde mich interessieren welche Karte die 290 bei euch ablösen wird
> ...


Ich warte noch entspannt, bis Vega kommt und sich die Preise normalisieren. Dann nehme ich das beste Angebot und freue mich auf hoffentlich mehr 4K Leistung .


----------



## Konrad1411 (11. Juni 2016)

Solange meine 290X in FHD noch alles mitmacht bleibt sie, alles Andere ist heraus geworfen es Geld  ich denke ca 1-2 Jahre..


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Juni 2016)

Dann bin ich nicht der einzige der noch mit seiner 290 zufrieden ist 
Meine bleibt auch bis Vega kommt.
Die Leistung der 290 ist finde ich mehr als gut.
Sie zickt in WqHD nicht rum. Kann eigentlich alle aktuellen Games auf sehr hoch spielen.
Dabei habe ich 80-140 FPS und das ist wie ich finde mehr als genug ..

Bin echt gespannt, wie viel _besser_ Vega sein wird


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Juni 2016)

Ich bin mit der Leistung an sich auch noch zufrieden nur warum die 290 behalten wenn man für 50 Euro mehr ne aktuellere Karte mit Garantie und halber Leistungsaufnahme bei doppeltem Vram bekommt im Wert wird die 290 nicht mehr steigen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Juni 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Leistung an sich auch noch zufrieden nur warum die 290 behalten wenn man für 50 Euro mehr ne aktuellere Karte mit Garantie und halber Leistungsaufnahme bei doppeltem Vram bekommt im Wert wird die 290 nicht mehr steigen.



Yeah - da hast du Recht *aber* bevor ich jetzt 50-80 €uro ausgebe und dann wieder verkaufen und neu kaufen _muss_ warte ich lieber gleich auf Vega 
Die RX 480 wird denke ich nicht mehr drauf haben als meine 290 ?!


----------



## Marv911 (11. Juni 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> wann möchtet ihr eigentlich eure 290 in Rente schicken?
> Würde mich interessieren welche Karte die 290 bei euch ablösen wird
> ...



Meine Tri-X ist schon in Rente und wird durch eine GTX 1070 abgelöst werden


----------



## Octobit (11. Juni 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Yeah - da hast du Recht *aber* bevor ich jetzt 50-80 €uro ausgebe und dann wieder verkaufen und neu kaufen _muss_ warte ich lieber gleich auf Vega
> Die RX 480 wird denke ich nicht mehr drauf haben als meine 290 ?!


Ich denke mal ein paar Prozent drauf sind zu erwarten. Ist ja momentan eher von 980 Leistung die Rede. Aber nichts was als wirkliches upgrade durchgeht.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Juni 2016)

Ne, dann kommt das für mich nicht in Frage  
Hoffe Vega bringt dann einen echten Leistungsschub..


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Juni 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Yeah - da hast du Recht *aber* bevor ich jetzt 50-80 €uro ausgebe und dann wieder verkaufen und neu kaufen _muss_ warte ich lieber gleich auf Vega
> Die RX 480 wird denke ich nicht mehr drauf haben als meine 290 ?!



Erste 3D Mark 11 Tests haben 14k Punkte im Firestirke dahin komme ich mit der 290x nur übertaktet.


----------



## CSOger (11. Juni 2016)

Konrad1411 schrieb:


> Solange meine 290X in FHD noch alles mitmacht bleibt sie, alles Andere ist heraus geworfen es Geld  ich denke ca 1-2 Jahre..



Bei mir das gleiche.
Der 4K Hype lässt mich noch relativ kalt.
Die 290X 8GB 1120/1400 ist in Full HD mit 144 Hz für BF4 (was ich hauptsächlich Zocke) völlig ausreichend.
Auch das neue BF wird ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Juni 2016)

Meine bleibt nach Plan noch bis 2017, und dann kommen erst noch die Auslagen für Führerschein usw vermutlich...
Sagen wir mal vorsichtig es wird dann ein Vega(490) im Abverkauf oder vielleicht sogar ein CF Gespann von den 290ern werden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

da meine 290 beim zocken im Schnitt 80 Grad heiß wird wollte ich was dagegen tun 
@ stock läuft meine Karte mit 1030 MHz / 1400 MEM bei +25 vCore

Bei 950 MHz / 1300 MEM bei -25 vCore bleibt sie ganze *6-7 Grad kühler!*
Da ich den Takt von 1030 auf 950 gesenkt habe, frage ich mich ob die Karte dadurch weniger FPS macht? Mir wäre keine Leistungsverlust aufgefallen ..


_Nun meine Fragen:_
- Takt oder vCore senken um die Karte noch Kühler zu bekommen?
- Welche Vor- bzw. Nachteil durch Senkung von MEM?
- Welche Regler bedienen um das Teil noch ein wenig Kühler zu bekommen?

_Danke Euch | Gruß Amer_


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2016)

Die Temperatur bekommst du nur wirklich runter wenn du die Spannung senkst. 



> Da ich den Takt von 1030 auf 950 gesenkt habe, frage ich mich ob die Karte dadurch weniger FPS macht? Mir wäre keine Leistungsverlust aufgefallen ..



Natürlich macht deine Karte dann weniger Fps..
Du kannst versuchen ein paar °C über Wärmeleitpaste rauszuholen ansonsten muss du einen anderen Kühler drauf schnallen oder den Airflow optimieren.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (16. Juni 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Du kannst versuchen ein paar °C über Wärmeleitpaste rauszuholen ansonsten muss du einen anderen Kühler drauf schnallen oder den Airflow optimieren.



Erinnert mich daran, dass ich auch mal wieder die WLP austauschen sollte


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Juni 2016)

Okay, danke. 
Werde dann probieren was noch so bei der Spannung geht. 
Wo neigt die Karte eher zu Artefakten - bei zu hohem Takt oder Speicher?


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2016)

An dem Speicher würde ich überhaupt nichts machen durch die breite Anbindung limitiert der sowieso nicht und durch Oc würde man wenn überhaupt sehr wenig Leistung rausholen
die Gefahr das der Speicher Defekt wird ist dagegen sehr hoch. Wann deine Karte Artefakte verursacht kann niemand sagen da jeder Chip ein Unikat ist.


----------



## simonuskappus (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe es gestern geschafft meine MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G mit dem Bios der MSI R9 290X erfolgreich zu flashen. GPU-Z erkennt Shader und Taktraten. 
Karte läuft stabil und ohne Abstürze. 

Meine Frage: Beim Booten wird die Grafikkarte nicht richtig erkennt (AMI-Bios 1x lang 3x kurz), kein Bild beim Boot - PC fährt trotzdem hoch und läuft stabil. 

Was könnte der Grund sein? Kann ich das ganze so lassen? 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## bath92 (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo 

Ein Bekannter hat seit kurzem eine Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Nitro (Ersatz für defekte 780) verbaut, die Karte läuft soweit auch ganz gut.
Allerdings laufen beim Überschreiten der Triggertemperatur des Zero-Fan-Modus (49°C) erst die beiden äußeren Lüfter an, der mittlere Lüfter startet erst mit etwas Verzögerung (innerhalb von 2- 3s).
Ist dieses Verhalten normal oder liegt ein Defekt vor? Konnte bisher nix dazu finden.
Könnte aber meiner Meinung nach durchaus vom Hersteller so gewünscht sein, um die Lüftersteuerung der Karte im Anlaufmoment zu entlasten.

Gruß bath92


----------



## DARPA (19. Juni 2016)

simonuskappus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe es gestern geschafft meine MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G mit dem Bios der MSI R9 290X erfolgreich zu flashen. GPU-Z erkennt Shader und Taktraten.
> Karte läuft stabil und ohne Abstürze.
> ...



Könnte daran liegen, dass sich die Device ID geändert hat. Kann man per Hex Editor anpassen.
Wenns sonst läuft, kannste es natürlich auch so lassen. Kommst du denn beim Booten ins Bios? Das wär das einzige, was für mich persönlich von Bedeutung wäre.


----------



## simonuskappus (19. Juni 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Könnte daran liegen, dass sich die Device ID geändert hat. Kann man per Hex Editor anpassen.
> Wenns sonst läuft, kannste es natürlich auch so lassen. Kommst du denn beim Booten ins Bios? Das wär das einzige, was für mich persönlich von Bedeutung wäre.



Hallo Darpa, danke für die Antwort! 
Das bedeutet, dass Device ID und Bios nicht übereinstimmen und daher der "RamDac-Fehler" vom Board ausgegeben wird?  Nein, die Karte wird eben beim Boot nicht erkannt (kein Bild) und ich komme daher auch nicht ins Bios. Nach dem Boot wird sie erkannt und läuft dann unter Windows ohne Probleme.  Macht es vielleicht Sinn weitere Biosversionen der 290X von MSI zu testen? Ist durch das Dual-Bios ja recht einfach zu machen. Oder wird das zum selben Fehler führen? Hab mich mit dem Hex-Editor noch wenig befasst.


----------



## DARPA (19. Juni 2016)

Abnhängig vom Modell deiner Karte kannste auch andere Bios Versionen testen. Weiss ja nicht, ob es ne Referenz oder Custom ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juni 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> wann möchtet ihr eigentlich eure 290 in Rente schicken?
> Würde mich interessieren welche Karte die 290 bei euch ablösen wird
> ...


Wenn endlich wieder PL Karten kommen 😁
Die einige Karte die mich interessiert und einiger an +Fps bringt ist eine Gtx 1080....Aber 700€.....Never 😊
Mal schauen was Amds nächsten bigchips leisten.....bis jetzt rennt meine 290 noch gut 😎

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Juni 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wenn endlich wieder PL Karten kommen 😁
> Die einige Karte die mich interessiert und einiger an +Fps bringt ist eine Gtx 1080....Aber 700€.....Never 😊
> Mal schauen was Amds nächsten bigchips leisten.....bis jetzt rennt meine 290 noch gut 😎
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


Recht hast du  
Würde dich die RX 480 als "Übergangskarte" bis Vega nicht etwa reizen? [emoji38]


----------



## simonuskappus (19. Juni 2016)

Flash erfolgreich von MSI 290 G4 zu 290X - Danke DARPA


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Juni 2016)

simonuskappus schrieb:


> Flash erfolgreich von MSI 290 G4 zu 290X - Danke DARPA



Ganz ganz dumme Frage:
Bringt der Flash mehr Rohleistung?
Also hast du dadurch auch mehr FPS?


----------



## simonuskappus (20. Juni 2016)

Also es ist ein deutliches Plus an FPS zu merken! 
Bei GTA V sind es im Schnitt etwa 5-10 FPS mehr. Bei einer Auflösung von 2560X1440 ist der Sprung von 40 auf 50FPS schon beeindruckend.

Auch die Temperaturen sind unter Last nicht mehr bei 86C sonder bei 82 und im Idle von 38C auf 35C gefallen. 

Hat sich gelohnt, finde ich!


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Juni 2016)

Nicht schlecht. 
Spiele auch in 2560x1440  
Wie schwer ist der Vorgang? 
Hab sowas noch nie gemacht..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juni 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Recht hast du
> Würde dich die RX 480 als "Übergangskarte" bis Vega nicht etwa reizen? [emoji38]


Doch schon....[emoji16] [emoji12] Aber erstmal schauen was Sie wirklich leistet[emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juni 2016)

Kann man jetzt jede 290 zu einer 290x Flaschen 😂⁉

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## simonuskappus (20. Juni 2016)

Also ich musste mich auch ein wenig einlesen, aber dann ist es wirklich einfach. 
Voraussetzung ist meiner Meinung nach das Dual-Bios. Sobald der USB-Stick vorbereitet ist (Hp-tool + DOS-Dateien) muss nur noch ATI-Flash drauf gezogen werden. Dann einen Boot und der Flashbefehl - Fertig. Dann bleibt es Schwarz oder es funktioniert. Dank dem zweiten Bios ist das dann halb so schlimm, sodass das ursprüngliche Bios geflasht werden kann. 

VORAUSSETZUNG vor dem Flashen: Auslesen welcher Speicher verbaut ist (Memory Info) 

Hier eine der Anleitungen die ich benutzt habe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x.html

Habe aber noch einige andere davor gelesen. 

@Evgasüchtiger: Wenn MemoryInfo die richtigen Angaben ausspuckt, dann funktioniert es. Ansonsten ist sie Locked

Die Gefahr, dass die Karte abraucht besteht natürlich - darüber ist sich aber vermutlich jeder hier bewusst


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (30. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe mal, dass AMD Wattman bald auch für die anderen Karten freischaltet  
Sie sollen den Dreck mit "4K VSR nur für R9 285" nicht wiederholen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2016)

Das wäre echt super die Umsetzung hat viel Potential und wenn die Spannung der Matrix sich auch anpassen lassen würde würde GPU Tweak vom Rechner fliegen.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2016)

Hatte das mit VSR nicht Hardwaregründe? Ich dachte, Hawaii kann von der Hardware her nicht so weit runtersampeln?


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Juli 2016)

Warum sollte das nicht gehen ich kann über Tools auf 8k hoch.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (1. Juli 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hatte das mit VSR nicht Hardwaregründe? Ich dachte, Hawaii kann von der Hardware her nicht so weit runtersampeln?



Das hat AMD nur vorgeschoben, damit der Shitstorm nicht ganz so hoch ist. 
Hab vor einiger Zeit auch mal gelesen, dass man mal per Registry Hack 4K VSR auch für alle anderen freischalten konnte. War mir bloß zu kompliziert und zu umständlich.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Juli 2016)

Hast du dazu einen Link würde das gerne testen finde nur nichts?


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

Wollte mich dann mal aus diesem Thread verabschieden, da meine 290 TriX heute nun auf Reisen geht, zu seinem neuen Besitzer 
War eine tolle Zeit und ein lustiger Thread, ich wünschte nur, wir hätten die 1mio Klicks erreicht (sind knapp über 900k).
Vllt sehen wir uns ja in einem anderen AMD Thread wieder oder womöglich im grünen Lager(?) 

Edit: Wo ist eigentlich der Intel iGPU Laberthread?


----------



## Timeris (5. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Edit: Wo ist eigentlich der Intel iGPU Laberthread?



Den habe ich auch schon gesucht, habe meine 290 ebenfalls verkauft


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

Dann mal willkommen im Club. Ich bin meine TriX für 187€ inkl. los geworden und du?


----------



## bath92 (5. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dann mal willkommen im Club. Ich bin meine TriX für 187€ inkl. los geworden und du?



Da hast du aber noch einen guten Preis erzielen können. 

Darf man fragen was du dir nun zulegst? Vielleicht eine Custom RX 480 (Nitro)?

Ich werde wohl noch mind. bis Vega warten mit einem Upgrade. Der Leistungssprung ist mir einfach noch zu klein.
Allgemein bin ich vom neuen Fertigungsprozess (bei beiden Lagern) noch sehr enttäuscht. Dachte es tut sich mehr, aber evtl. braucht der Fertigungsprozess einfach noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## Timeris (5. Juli 2016)

Meine R9 290 PCS+ ging für exakt 185,99€ inkl. über die Ladentheke. War ein sehr gutes Geschäft für mich, hatte die Karte vor fast zwei Jahren für 229€ beim MF Jubiläum gekauft 

Weiß nur noch nicht was als nächstes folgt. Tendiere zur RX 480 Nitro, da ich eigentlich nicht bereit bin für die nächsthöhere Leistungsklasse in Form der GTX 1070 fast 500 Tacken auf den Tisch zu legen.


----------



## Performer81 (5. Juli 2016)

Timeris schrieb:


> Meine R9 290 PCS+ ging für exakt 185,99€ inkl. über die Ladentheke. War ein sehr gutes Geschäft für mich, hatte die Karte vor fast zwei Jahren für 229€ beim MF Jubiläum gekauft
> 
> Weiß nur noch nicht was als nächstes folgt. Tendiere zur RX 480 Nitro, da ich eigentlich nicht bereit bin für die nächsthöhere Leistungsklasse in Form der GTX 1070 fast 500 Tacken auf den Tisch zu legen.



Also ein Sidegrade?


----------



## Timeris (5. Juli 2016)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Also ein Sidegrade?



Würde dann darauf hinauslaufen, dafür aber halt leise und kühl. Ohne diese Voraussetzung kommt mir keine Karte mehr in den Rechner. Im Moment zocke ich aber eh nicht viel, etwas warten tut mir demnach nicht weh.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte für meine TriX 399€ geblecht (BF4 Edition) und BF4 nur den Single Player Modus einmal durchgespielt und das Spiel nie wieder angeschaut^^
Auf die Frage was ich mir nun als nächstes hole... Ursprünglich hatte ich vor meine TriX in den Rechner meiner Lebensgefährtin zu bauen (hat eine gute 7950).
Dann dachte ich mir, hey die 480 wird ja deutlich sparsamer,schneller etc. Leider ging die Rechnung nicht ganz so auf, wie ich es mir vorstellte, zumal ich einen 4K Monitor habe und die 480 je höher die Auflösung ist, abbaut.
Will also nun eine Karte, mit der ich auskomme, bis ich entweder Vega/1080Ti oder eine gebrauchte gute 1080 kaufe demnächst.
Die Karte die ich mir in unmittelbarer Zeit kaufen werde, wird dann in den Rechner meiner Freundin wandern in einigen Monaten.

In erster Linie ist die Frage, wie gut wird die 1060 und zwar auch @ 4K und was wird die kosten. 
Es wird also ein Battle zwischen der 1060 und der 480, es sei denn, ich bekomme ein anderes unschlagbares Angebot mit einer mindestens 980 oder 980 Ti.
Heißt für mich also, warten auf die 1060, dauert ja net mehr lange: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 Rumors, Part 3: More pictures | VideoCardz.com
Ich kauf aber natürlich kein Referenzdesign wie auf den Bildern.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Juli 2016)

Für mich langt die 290 Tri-x noch. Aber ich zocke eh nur in Full HD und bis auf ein paar Titel eher ältere bzw genügsame


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2016)

Diese Karte könnte interessant werden. Die Leistung einer ordentlich übertakteten 290 mit max 120W verbrauch NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 GP106 3DMark Performance Leaked


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Juli 2016)

Ist aber leider eine Niewieda. Nach der Verarsche mit der 970 habe ich mir geschworen eine GPU Generation zu warten bevor ich NV wieder in die enge Wahl zu nehmen


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (6. Juli 2016)

Mal schauen. Aktuell ist keine der Karten auf dem Markt für mich interessant  
Wenn ich aufrüste, soll es schon was im Bereich von +50% sein, da kommt aktuell aber nur die GTX 1070/1080 infrage, welche mir beide viel zu teuer sind(außedem Nvidia).
Ich werde wohl auf Vega, oder vielleicht sogar noch eine Generation weiter warten müssen, bis ich meine angepeilten 50% Mehrleistung für max. 350 Euro bekomme(als brauchbares Custom Design natürlich).
Solange verrichtet die gute R9 290 noch ihren Dienst.


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2016)

Kauf dir eine gebrauchte 980 Ti oder 1070. Falls dies zu teuer ist, behalte deine Karte.
Ich habe meine nur verkauft, weil ich die demnächst in den Rechner meiner Freundin verbaue (die 480 oder 1060).


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Juli 2016)

Freunde, habe meine 290 online angeboten.
 Hätte (überraschend schnell) einen Interessenten gefunden der 199€ zahlen würde.
 Was meint ihr - verkaufen oder nicht?
 Was sollen die Rx 480 Customs kosten?
 Oder doch gleich eine Fury für 350€ kaufen? 



Duvar schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine gebrauchte 980 Ti oder 1070. Falls dies zu teuer ist, behalte deine Karte.
> Ich habe meine nur verkauft, weil ich die demnächst in den Rechner meiner Freundin verbaue (die 480 oder 1060).



Zu teuer ist sie mir nicht *ABER* ich habe einen Freesync-Monitor welchen ich ungern auch tauschen wollen würde ..
Schwere Entscheidung


----------



## Captn (6. Juli 2016)

Ich würde die 290 für 199 verkaufen. Ich peile auch in etwa 200 an. 
Am Wochenende hätte ich zuschlagen sollen. Dann wäre ich jetzt mit einer 980 ti Classified für 350 versorgt .


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Juli 2016)

Kann mir jemand verraten wie schlimm Tearing auf einem 144Hz Monitor auffällt?


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2016)

Aso Frees Sync Monitor... Dann behalte deine Karte, die 480 ist nicht schneller als deine jetzige.


----------



## Captn (6. Juli 2016)

Laut Heft liegt die 290 sogar oft 4-6 FPS vor der 480. Absolut verwirrend. Ich bin gespannt, ob sich nach einigen Treibern da was macht.
Momentan ist der Grafikkartenmarkt aber auch allgemein schwierig.

Ich hab zwar ne 980 Ti im Blick, aber zuviel will ich auch nicht ausgeben, weil ich dann schon wieder ne 1070 bekomme. Aber soviel will ich für eine eigentliche Mid-Range-Karte auch nicht ausgeben .

Und je länger ich warte, desto weniger bekomme ich für meine gute Vapor-X . Das macht mich nochmal alles fertig ^^.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Juli 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Laut Heft liegt die 290 sogar oft 4-6 FPS vor der 480. Absolut verwirrend. Ich bin gespannt, ob sich nach einigen Treibern da was macht.
> Momentan ist der Grafikkartenmarkt aber auch allgemein schwierig.
> 
> Ich hab zwar ne 980 Ti im Blick, aber zuviel will ich auch nicht ausgeben, weil ich dann schon wieder ne 1070 bekomme. Aber soviel will ich für eine eigentliche Mid-Range-Karte auch nicht ausgeben .
> ...



Hahaha welche Probleme wir haben 
Also zur Zeit ist es echt schwer Meiner Meinung nach 
Würde mir wahrscheinlich eh eine 1070 holen aber ich will auf Freesync nicht verzichten ..


----------



## Captn (6. Juli 2016)

Das was dahintersteckt gibt mir ja auch zu bedenken. DX12, Vulkan, etc. Das macht es mir nicht unbedingt leichter. Außer AMD würde jetzt ne 490 raushauen ^^. Nur kommunizieren die das immer so schlecht....


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (6. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine gebrauchte 980 Ti oder 1070. Falls dies zu teuer ist, behalte deine Karte.
> Ich habe meine nur verkauft, weil ich die demnächst in den Rechner meiner Freundin verbaue (die 480 oder 1060).



Hätte ich fast vergessen, da war ja was mit Freesync  Habe vor mir in einiger Zeit einen neuen Monitor mit Freesync zu kaufen. Gsync fällt für mich flach, da die Modelle mind. 100 Euro Aufpreis kosten gegenüber der Freesync Variante(bei den Modellen die ich bis jetzt so verglichen habe). Muss dann wohl auf Vega warten 

Eine gebrauchte 980ti wäre im Budget drin, allerdings bin ich bei gebraucht in diesem Preisbereich immer skeptisch, und wegen Freesync würde ich gerne bei AMD bleiben.
Mal sehen, was AMD so Ende des Jahres mit Vega macht. Hoffentlich dann ein bisschen beeindruckender als Polaris 10


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Juli 2016)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Hätte ich fast vergessen, da war ja was mit Freesync  Habe vor mir in einiger Zeit einen neuen Monitor mit Freesync zu kaufen. Gsync fällt für mich flach, da die Modelle mind. 100 Euro Aufpreis kosten gegenüber der Freesync Variante(bei den Modellen die ich bis jetzt so verglichen habe). Muss dann wohl auf Vega warten
> 
> Eine gebrauchte 980ti wäre im Budget drin, allerdings bin ich bei gebraucht in diesem Preisbereich immer skeptisch, und wegen Freesync würde ich gerne bei AMD bleiben.
> Mal sehen, was AMD so Ende des Jahres mit Vega macht. Hoffentlich dann ein bisschen beeindruckender als Polaris 10



Lasst und das Wetter genießen und auf Vega warten


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Juli 2016)

Performer81 schrieb:


> *falscher thread*



Habe deinen ersten Post mitbekommen.
_"Schon klug zuerst verkaufen dann jammern dass man keine passende Karte nicht findet .. bla bla bla_

Ich hatte geschrieben dass ich einen Interessenten *hätte* und nicht dass die Karte bereits verkauft ist


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vorhin bermerkt dass im Treiber steht _nicht unterstützt_ bei AMD Freesync steht.
Warum denn das plötzlich?
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Juli 2016)

Was hast du denn geändert?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juli 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was hast du denn geändert?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk



Habe für ein Forummitglied hier was testen wollen - Full HD auf 27" usw.
Dann habe ich mich mit Motion Blur _gespielt_
Den Treiber neu installiert und den Monitor auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt.

Danach konnte ich wieder Freesync im Treiber aktivieren.
Woran kann das gelegen haben?


----------



## L4D2K (9. Juli 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Habe für ein Forummitglied hier was testen wollen - Full HD auf 27" usw.
> Dann habe ich mich mit Motion Blur _gespielt_



Meinst du Blur Reduction vom Monitor? Das funktioniert glaub ich nicht zusammen mit freesync, du kannst immer nur eins von beiden nutzen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juli 2016)

L4D2K schrieb:


> Meinst du Blur Reduction vom Monitor? Das funktioniert glaub ich nicht zusammen mit freesync, du kannst immer nur eins von beiden nutzen.



Ja genau. Hab es dann auch irgendwo gelesen.
Komisch dass im OSD dann auch nirgendwo Freesync angezeigt worden ist obwohl ich den Schei* wieder ausgemacht habe ..


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juli 2016)

Hi. Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie lang Hawaii mit einem Morpheus wird?


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Juli 2016)

Knappe 270mm kommt drauf an ob du 140 oder 120mm Fans drauf schnallst die 140 schauen nochmal etwas drüber da sinds dann knappe 275mm bei mir auf der Matrix.


----------



## Körschgen (14. Juli 2016)

Stehst du auf deinem Wohnzimmer Tisch ?


----------



## JaniZz (14. Juli 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ja genau. Hab es dann auch irgendwo gelesen.
> Komisch dass im OSD dann auch nirgendwo Freesync angezeigt worden ist obwohl ich den Schei* wieder ausgemacht habe ..


Mach mal blur Reduktion an und wieder aus. 

Dann ist bei mir freesync wieder verfügbar. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juli 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Knappe 270mm kommt drauf an ob du 140 oder 120mm Fans drauf schnallst die 140 schauen nochmal etwas drüber da sinds dann knappe 275mm bei mir auf der Matrix.



Danke. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wie ich den Kühler für die POL realisiere und eine Backplate bräuchte ich dann auch zugeschnitten für die TriX New Edition.[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Juli 2016)

Du kannst doch die Backplate der TriX weiter nehmen habe auch noch die unveränderte meiner Matrix drauf.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Stehst du auf deinem Wohnzimmer Tisch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö hab bei mir daheim haarige Füße als Deko rumstehen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juli 2016)

Welche Backplate?[emoji1]


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Juli 2016)

Oh hatte nur die Vapor-X eine Backplate ? Naja im Netz gibts ein paar Backplates für verschiedene Modelle von der 290/290x musste halt mal den Hersteller anschreiben
ob die auch auf die TriX passen ich glaube die hatte ja auch ein verändertes Pcb oder?


----------



## bath92 (15. Juli 2016)

Für das PCB der New Edition wurde das Vapor-X-PCB verwendet. Der Unterschied zur Standard Tri-X dürfte somit wohl eine zusätzliche Phase sein.
Sapphire R9 290(X) Tri-X: "New Editions" mit uberarbeitetem PCB und besseren Luftern

Zur Backplate hab ich mal das hier gefunden (Standard Tri-X): How-To install: Backplate on Sapphire R9 290X | AMD GPU - YouTube
Die verbaute Backplate im Video dürfte diese hier sein: EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9 290X Backplate rot Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Passt laut Hersteller aber nur auf das Referenz-PCB, und somit für die New-Edition wohl nicht.

Evtl. passt ja die original Backplate der Vapor-X drauf. 
Oder eine zum Nachrüsten: EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-290X VaporX Backplate - Black
Allerdings wird bei Kompatibilität die Tri-X New Edition nicht aufgeführt, müsste man testen oder vorher mal bei Caseking anrufen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Juli 2016)

Die VaporX und TriX New Edition haben ein unterschiedliches PCB. 

TriX NE und Nitro sind gleich. 


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2016)

Vega muss Schnell kommen.....will endlich ein neues Spielzeug😁

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nikmido (21. Juli 2016)

Ist jemand hier, der sich etwas mit undervolten einer R9 290 auskennt und mir eventuell behilflich sein könnte? Habe versucht, meine Tri-X mit dem hauseigenen Programm "Sapphire TriXX" bei Standardtaktraten zu undervolten, aber die Karte macht bei -25mV im Desktop schon dicht. Unter Spielelast schafft sie nicht mal -20mV. Aktuell bin ich also bei -15mV, damit können auch unter Last die 1000/1300 MHz gehalten werden. Meine größtes Anliegen wäre, die Karte für surfen bzw. YouTube-Konsum ordentlich zu undervolten, weil der Verbrauch (vor allem beim Video schauen) hier abnormal hoch ist, wenn man den diversen Tests glaube darf. Ich habe mich vorher nie mit Undervolting bzw. OC beschäftigt, deswegen wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte .


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Juli 2016)

Naja wenn deine Karte nicht weniger Spannung bei Stock Taktung mitmacht dann hast du eben eine schlechte zum Undervolten erwischt da kann dir aber sonst keiner helfen .
Du kannst versuchen Schrittweise mit  Takt und dann wieder Spannung runter zu gehen vielleicht findest gibt es ja in einem anderen Taktbereich mehr Potenzial.
Im Desktopbetrieb sollte die Karte eigentlich nicht viel verbrauchen da sollte sie sowieso mit dem Takt runtergehen.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Juli 2016)

Bei Flashinhalten schnellt meine oft auf 600-1000Mhz mit entsprechender Spannung hoch, das geht ordentlich auf den Verbrauch.

Ich würde mich mal an einem Profil mit vermindertem Speichertakt (via Afterburner evtl. automatisch oder Sapphire Trixx manuell ausgewählt) probieren. 
Wenn der Speichercontroller der Knackpunkt ist kommt man dann weiter.

Kann man vielleicht noch die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren um das Hochtakten zu vermindern?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## doceddy (22. Juli 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bei Flashinhalten schnellt meine oft auf 600-1000Mhz mit entsprechender Spannung hoch, das geht ordentlich auf den Verbrauch.
> 
> Ich würde mich mal an einem Profil mit vermindertem Speichertakt (via Afterburner evtl. automatisch oder Sapphire Trixx manuell ausgewählt) probieren.
> Wenn der Speichercontroller der Knackpunkt ist kommt man dann weiter.
> ...


Ich habe das Problem lange Zeit so lösen können: im Treiber für Global den Takt und Verbrauch auf das Minimum stellen. Dann für jedes Spiel die Werte passend einstellen. So hat man je nach Situation die passende Leistung.
Allerdings ist der Crimson seit ein paar Monaten total im Arsch, was das Speichern und Verwalten von Profilen angeht. Das war auch der Grund, warum meine 290X aus dem System geflogen ist.


----------



## Nikmido (22. Juli 2016)

Ok ich hab jetzt mal versucht, im Sapphire TRIXX ein Profil zu erstellen, mit dem ich die Karte auf Minimaltakt festsetze (150/300) und mit der Spannung so weit wie möglich auf ein stabiles Niveau runterzugehen. So weit so gut. Allerdings gibt es da 2 Probleme:

1. Wenn ich das Programm minimiere und sofort danach wieder im Fenstermodus aufrufe, haben sich die Werte auf scheinbar willkürlich ausgewählte Zahlen zurückgesetzt. In meinem Fall bei den Taktraten auf 1000/300 und -25mV. Ist das einfach nur ein Anzeigefehler oder spielt das ganze Programm irgendwie verrückt? Der Fehler tritt übrigens immer auf, egal welche Werte ich einstelle. (Auch bei OC)

2. Wenn ich bei HWMonitor die Werte überprüfen will, wird mir hier nochmal etwas anderes angezeigt (). Während ich das Profil aktiviert habe (150/300) und das Programm sich anscheinend selbst hübsche Werte zurechtlegt (1000/300) werden mir bei HWMonitor im Desktopmodus Taktraten von 300/150 bzw. 400/300 angezeigt. Wenn ich Youtube-Videos schaue, schrauben sich die Taktraten auf 800/350 hoch, OBWOHL ich das ganze mittels Profil in Sapphire TRIXX festgenagelt habe...


Na watt denn nu?


----------



## bath92 (22. Juli 2016)

Hab das ganze schon seit langem über den Afterburner + RivaTuner gelöst. 

Die Bilder im Anhang sind eigentlich selbsterklärend, einfach ein 2D-Profil und ein 3D-Profil erstellen die automatische Erkennung im Afterburner einschalten und die Profile zuweisen.
Dann noch im RivaTuner das Anwendungserkennungslevel für die jeweilige Anwendung (.exe) auf „Hoch“ stellen und schon wird bei jedem Spielstart automatisch ins 3D-Profil gewechselt.

PS: Funktioniert auch für Leute die mit 120/144Hz-Monitoren unterwegs sind und nicht wollen, dass der VRAM der Karte ständig mit dem Maximum taktet.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Juli 2016)

Kann mir eigentlich wer erklären, wozu die VDDCI-Spannung bei einer 290X da ist? 
Hier gibt es nämlich 390(X)-VBIOSse, welche offensichtlich frisierte Speichertimings haben:
Modded R9 390X BIOS for R9 290/290X (Updated 02/16/2016)

Allerdings lief zumindest meine 290X dann dauerhaft mit +31mV VDDCI und auch die VCore war etwas erhöht (glaube etwa 38mV). 
Die Spannungserhöhung ist zumindest bei mir für einen stabilen Betrieb auch nötig gewesen und sie ließ sich auch nicht mehr so hoch übertakten, allerdings wurde meine 290X schon @stock durch das BIOS etwa 8% schneller. 

@bath92: Vielen Dank für die Anleitung, dieses ständige Hochtakten bei kleinsten Lasten hat mich auch schon eine Weile gestört.


----------



## JaniZz (23. Juli 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich wer erklären, wozu die VDDCI-Spannung bei einer 290X da ist?
> Hier gibt es nämlich 390(X)-VBIOSse, welche offensichtlich frisierte Speichertimings haben:
> Modded R9 390X BIOS for R9 290/290X (Updated 02/16/2016)
> 
> ...


Habe auch dieses BIOS auf meiner R9 290 

Wie du schon sagtest werden in dem BIOS die RAM timings verschärft und auf Niveau einer 390/X geschraubt. 

Gab bei mir auch ein dickes leistungsplus und geringerer Verbrauch bei gleicher Leistung. 

Konnte bei Standard Takt auch noch meine vcore von +38 auf 0 setzen. 

Die erhöhte VDDCI Spannung dient meines Wissens nach der Erhöhung der Betriebsspannung für den VRAM. 
Sonst würden die timings nicht laufen.

Hab das BIOS nun auch schon einige Monate drauf und läuft problemlos.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Juli 2016)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab das ganze schon seit langem über den Afterburner + RivaTuner gelöst.
> 
> Die Bilder im Anhang sind eigentlich selbsterklärend, einfach ein 2D-Profil und ein 3D-Profil erstellen die automatische Erkennung im Afterburner einschalten und die Profile zuweisen.
> Dann noch im RivaTuner das Anwendungserkennungslevel für die jeweilige Anwendung (.exe) auf „Hoch“ stellen und schon wird bei jedem Spielstart automatisch ins 3D-Profil gewechselt.
> ...


Ich habe alles so eingestellt wie auf deinen Screenshots. Sprich Profile für 2D und 3D angelegt und dann in den Einstellungen zugewiesen. Leider funktioniert der automatische Wechsel ist und es bleibt immer das zuletzt eingestellte Profil aktiv, bis ich manuell umschalte. Hab ich irgendeine Option vergessen?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (23. Juli 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Habe auch dieses BIOS auf meiner R9 290
> 
> Wie du schon sagtest werden in dem BIOS die RAM timings verschärft und auf Niveau einer 390/X geschraubt.
> 
> ...



Aber wurden bei den R9 390(X) nicht im Gegensatz zu den R9 290(X) anderer VRAM verbaut? Ich hab irgendwie Angst, dass ich mir den VRAM schrotte, wenn ich mir ein 390 Mod Bios draufpacke.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich habe alles so eingestellt wie auf deinen Screenshots. Sprich Profile für 2D und 3D angelegt und dann in den Einstellungen zugewiesen. Leider funktioniert der automatische Wechsel ist und es bleibt immer das zuletzt eingestellte Profil aktiv, bis ich manuell umschalte. Hab ich irgendeine Option vergessen?


Dito, gleiches Problem...


dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Aber wurden bei den R9 390(X) nicht im Gegensatz zu den R9 290(X) anderer VRAM verbaut? Ich hab irgendwie Angst, dass ich mir den VRAM schrotte, wenn ich mir ein 390 Mod Bios draufpacke.


Im schlimmsten Fall dürfte die Karte einfach instabil arbeiten und/oder kein Bild mehr geben. Das Risiko für einen Defekt dürfte sonst aber auch nicht geringer oder höher wie bei sonstigem OC sein.


----------



## Outblast2010 (23. Juli 2016)

Naja, haben die 290 nicht ein Dual BIOS? Im schlimmsten Fall würde man sich dann ein BIOS schrotten und hätte immer  noch eins für den reibungslosen Betrieb.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2016)

Zumindest die Referenzkarten - ja, aber die haben dann definitiv auch Speicher verbaut, für den es da einen Mod gibt. 
Sollte man natürlich nachprüfen... Download ASUS Radeon MemoryInfo 1.005 | techPowerUp


----------



## Outblast2010 (23. Juli 2016)

Also was ich hier so lese bzgl der Speichertimings: ich hab eine R9 290 Tri-X-OC von Sapphire in der Revision 1.0. Funktioniert der Mod bei der Karte ebenfalls? Ich würde mich da gerne mal dran versuchen.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (24. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mich gerade mal so durch die Bucht und das Verkaufsforum hier geklickt, um mal zu gucken, für wie viel ich meine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ wegbekommen würde.
Hatte zwischenzeitlich mal überlegt auf eine GTX 1060 umzusteigen.
Als ich die Preise gesehen habe, hab ich mich allerdings umentschieden 

Dann wird meine 290 wohl noch bis zu einem Vega Topmodell bleiben(ich rechne mal fest mit Mitte 2017 bis es Customs wirklich verfügbar gibt), und dann einfach in den Keller oder zu nem Freund wandern.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juli 2016)

Macht es nicht mehr Sinn die Werte auf das Bios seiner eigenen Karte abzuändern als ein anderes Bios aufzuspielen sollte doch machbar sein oder nicht?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (24. Juli 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Macht es nicht mehr Sinn die Werte auf das Bios seiner eigenen Karte abzuändern als ein anderes Bios aufzuspielen sollte doch machbar sein oder nicht?



Naja, kommt drauf an, ob du dir zutraust am Bios deiner Graka rumzuspielen 
Sollte in der Theorie funktionieren, solange du tatsächlich auch die richtigen Werte herrausfindest und einträgst.


----------



## bath92 (25. Juli 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich habe alles so eingestellt wie auf deinen Screenshots. Sprich Profile für 2D und 3D angelegt und dann in den Einstellungen zugewiesen. Leider funktioniert der automatische Wechsel ist und es bleibt immer das zuletzt eingestellte Profil aktiv, bis ich manuell umschalte. Hab ich irgendeine Option vergessen?



Global muss auf "none" stehen, evtl. liegts daran.
Und beide Programme also AB und RivaTuner müssen natürlich minimiert weiterlaufen.


----------



## xfire89x (25. Juli 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Knappe 270mm kommt drauf an ob du 140 oder 120mm Fans drauf schnallst die 140 schauen nochmal etwas drüber da sinds dann knappe 275mm bei mir auf der Matrix.




Womit kühlst du denn deine spawas?  Sehe den kleinen "Standard" kühlkörper garnicht der beim morpheus mit bei ist.

@edit: tapatalk packt dein Bild iwie net mit rein. Ist der Beitrag, wo du dein PC Fotografierst. Mit dem haarigen deko Fuß nebenan [emoji14]


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Juli 2016)

Das dürfte der Standardkühler von Asus sein. 
Ist ein recht zarter Metallstreifen mit WLP, an beiden Seiten verschraubt.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Juli 2016)

xfire89x schrieb:


> Womit kühlst du denn deine spawas?  Sehe den kleinen "Standard" kühlkörper garnicht der beim morpheus mit bei ist.
> 
> @edit: tapatalk packt dein Bild iwie net mit rein. Ist der Beitrag, wo du dein PC Fotografierst. Mit dem haarigen deko Fuß nebenan [emoji14]



Wäre schlimm wenn man als Mann keine haarigen Beine hat, ich hab für die Spawas den Kühler der Matrix drauf gelassen, der mit dem Morpheus kam war zu kurz und dann eben die kleinen mitgelieferten Kühler
auf Speicher und Sonstige Pwm Chips bzw einzelne Wandler verteilt irgendwo hab ich sicher noch ein Bild...


----------



## xfire89x (25. Juli 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Wäre schlimm wenn man als Mann keine haarigen Beine hat, ich hab für die Spawas den Kühler der Matrix drauf gelassen, der mit dem Morpheus kam war zu kurz und dann eben die kleinen mitgelieferten Kühler
> auf Speicher und Sonstige Pwm Chips bzw einzelne Wandler verteilt irgendwo hab ich sicher noch ein Bild...


Da haste recht, ohne Haare wäre komisch 

Welche temps haste denn mit dem?  Denn mir machen meine spawas jetzt im Sommer sorgen. Die gehen unter dauerlast Richtung 100 grad. Ich weiß das die mehr aushalten können aber nerven tut mich das trotzdem. Vor allem da der Rest im grünen Bereich ist. Gpu bei 75-78 Grad.

Edit: ganz rechts auf deinem Bild der einzelne spawa,  ist da auch nen kühlkörper drauf?


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Juli 2016)

Das ein Pwm Chip da hab ich auch einen drauf ist aber nicht nötig. Dank des Wandlerdesigns der Matrix juckt das  meine Wandler kein bisschen die werden nach 30 Minuten Furemark 75-80°C warm  aufm Chip sinds jetzt im Sommer unter 80°C trotz etwas Oc mit den Eloops auf 700 Rpm oder so.


----------



## xfire89x (25. Juli 2016)

Hmm ok danke für die Antwort. Dann muss ich schauen warum meine spawas Richtung 100 gehen. Hab zwar auch oc aber musste die Spannung net anheben. Und Rest passt ja auch, die anderen spawas sind auch nur iwie bei 65 Grad oder so... Mal gucken ob ich den Fehler finde.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Habe auch dieses BIOS auf meiner R9 290
> 
> Wie du schon sagtest werden in dem BIOS die RAM timings verschärft und auf Niveau einer 390/X geschraubt.
> 
> ...


Sollte ich auch mal versuchen😁 wo gibt es das BIOS?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JaniZz (26. Juli 2016)

Kann ich nur empfehlen 

Modded R9 390X BIOS for R9 290/290X (Updated 02/16/2016)

Musst dich mal ein bisschen durchwuseln, die haben da etliche Bios versionen gemodded


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Sollte ich auch mal versuchen😁 wo gibt es das BIOS?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


Du kannst ja mal schreiben, wenn es mit deiner Karte geglückt ist ^^. Gegen extra Leistung hätte ich nämlich auch nichts einzuwenden .


----------



## murkskopf (7. August 2016)

Nach etwa 27 Monaten Einsatzzeit wird meine R9 290 Vapor-X OC im Betrieb deutlich wärmer als ursprünglich. Ursprünglich habe ich die Karte immer mit Übertaktung betrieben und bin dabei immer unter 80°C gelieben, meist sogar unter 75°C (d.h. dass Sapphire-Logo leuchtete nicht rot). Nun ist es so, dass mit Stocktaktung trotz meiner manuellen Lüfterkurve eine Temperatur von 80°C bei Lüfterdrehzahlen im 80-bis-90-Prozenzt-Bereich (!) überschritten wird. Ich denke, vielleicht ist die Wärmeleitpaste vertrocknet und muss erneuert werden. Da keine Garantie mehr übrig ist, wollte ich dass in der nächsten Zeit mal machen um erst Mitte 2017 dann auf Vega (oder Volta?)  umzusteigen.

Wollte nur fragen ob es hier irgendwelche Empfehlungen oder Erfahrungen damit gibt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. August 2016)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Nach etwa 27 Monaten Einsatzzeit wird meine R9 290 Vapor-X OC im Betrieb deutlich wärmer als ursprünglich. Ursprünglich habe ich die Karte immer mit Übertaktung betrieben und bin dabei immer unter 80°C gelieben, meist sogar unter 75°C (d.h. dass Sapphire-Logo leuchtete nicht rot). Nun ist es so, dass mit Stocktaktung trotz meiner manuellen Lüfterkurve eine Temperatur von 80°C bei Lüfterdrehzahlen im 80-bis-90-Prozenzt-Bereich (!) überschritten wird. Ich denke, vielleicht ist die Wärmeleitpaste vertrocknet und muss erneuert werden. Da keine Garantie mehr übrig ist, wollte ich dass in der nächsten Zeit mal machen um erst Mitte 2017 dann auf Vega (oder Volta?)  umzusteigen.
> 
> Wollte nur fragen ob es hier irgendwelche Empfehlungen oder Erfahrungen damit gibt.



Habe die gleichen Probleme wie du. 
Werde warten was dir empfohlen wird und vlt. wechsle ich dan auch die WMLP. 
Oder ich verkaufe sie - 200 Euro würde ich sofort bekommen.. 
Aber welche Karte dann kaufen.. hmm..


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. August 2016)

Wechsel doch einfach die WLP. Ich nutze fast immer MX2, da die am besten aufzutragen geht und günstig ist.

Wenn du aber das Maximum rausholen möchtest, dann sollte man Kryonaut nutzen und zuvor den Kühlerboden plan schleifen und polieren. Bringt bis zu 10 Grad Celsius.


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## homer3345 (7. August 2016)

Nikmido schrieb:


> Ist jemand hier, der sich etwas mit undervolten einer R9 290 auskennt und mir eventuell behilflich sein könnte? Habe versucht, meine Tri-X mit dem hauseigenen Programm "Sapphire TriXX" bei Standardtaktraten zu undervolten, aber die Karte macht bei -25mV im Desktop schon dicht. Unter Spielelast schafft sie nicht mal -20mV. Aktuell bin ich also bei -15mV, damit können auch unter Last die 1000/1300 MHz gehalten werden. Meine größtes Anliegen wäre, die Karte für surfen bzw. YouTube-Konsum ordentlich zu undervolten, weil der Verbrauch (vor allem beim Video schauen) hier abnormal hoch ist, wenn man den diversen Tests glaube darf. Ich habe mich vorher nie mit Undervolting bzw. OC beschäftigt, deswegen wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte .



Genau das gleiche Problem bin ich die letzten Tage auch angegangen. Ich wäre fast zur rx 480 gewechselt.. Bei 4k Videos geht der Verbrauch auf bis 150W.. Und das bei normal 47W Idle. Ich habe Saphire Trixx genommen und ein Profil mit 300Mhz/150Mhz bei -175mV erstellt. ich spiele nicht alle Tage und für den Alltag ist das perfekt. So bin ich nun bei  70-90W in Videos und im Desktop ist der Verbrauch auch nochmal um 5W gesunken. Es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## murkskopf (8. August 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wechsel doch einfach die WLP. Ich nutze fast immer MX2, da die am besten aufzutragen geht und günstig ist.
> 
> Wenn du aber das Maximum rausholen möchtest, dann sollte man Kryonaut nutzen und zuvor den Kühlerboden plan schleifen und polieren. Bringt bis zu 10 Grad Celsius.



Danke für die Empfehlung. Werde mir wohl MX2 kaufen aber auch mal gucken ob ich den Kühlerboden glattschleifen kann. Falls dass nichts bringt, dann kommt eine Nachrüstkühlung.


----------



## murkskopf (9. August 2016)

Kleines Update: die Wärmeleitpaste war nach zwei Jahren Nutzung in eine Art Wärmeleitstaub verwandelt worden, d.h. sie war eindeutig vertrocknet. Also habe ich Arctic MX2 neu aufgetragen.

Ich würde hier gerne von eindeutigen Verbesserungen berichten, aber aufgrund eines Missgeschicks mit dem einem Lüfteranschluss hat sich meine Vapor-X von einer Karte mit einem Tripple- in eine mit einem Dual-Fan-Kühler verwandelt. Muss mal gucken ob ich da noch einen 120-mm-Lüfter an die entsprechende Stelle drüberpacke.


----------



## Breyten (31. August 2016)

Ich greife mal kurz den Thread auf. Ich wollte fragen, wie weit man mit der Spannung gehen sollte? Mein 290X Vapor-X hat eine maximale Standardspannung von 1,2V. Sind 1,3V "gefährlich" für die Grafikkarte oder welcher Wert wäre nicht zu übertrieben? Ich würde es mit Überspannung nur mit Wasserkühlung übertakten. Auf Luft überlege ich noch zu übertakten, aber ohne Spannungserhöhung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. August 2016)

Über 1,35 Volt sollte man nach verschiedenen Übertaktern bei Hawaii nicht gehen für 24/7, natürlich sollten die Temperaturen der Spawas dafür im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2016)

Mehr wie 1,30v würde ich nicht geben 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsd560ti (31. August 2016)

1,3Volt anliegend, 1,35Volt eingestellt halte ich für ein vernünftiges Maximum. 

Wenn die Karte drüber skaliert und man Spaß dran hat kann man für die letzten paar Mhz natürlich auch höher gehen, aber das wäre mir zu viel Risiko.


----------



## Breyten (31. August 2016)

Mit welchem Benchmark lassen sich die maximal anliegende Spannung ermitteln? Bei Furmark habe ich nur 1,148V.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. August 2016)

Äh, bei einem Twitch-Stream beispielsweise - allgemein, wo die Karte halt in den höchsten Powerstate schaltet, aber nicht wirklich ausgelastet wird (bei guten Qualitätseinstellungen läuft meine 290X oft mit vollem GPU- aber dem niedrigsten RAM-Takt...).Oder du lässt halt einfach mal GPU-Z ne Weile mitlaufen und guckst dann nach der höchsten Spannung die angelegen hat. 

Meine R9 290X ist aber ein Extremfall, von im VBIOS festgelegten 1,235V unter Last bleiben nur noch zwischen 1,141-1,148V unter BF4-Last übrig - peaken tut sie dann bis 1,217V. 
Auch spricht die kaum auf Mehrspannung an... 1100/1400 MHz gehen so mit etwa 1,16V (eingestellt 1,250V, Peaks bis 1,237) unter BF4-Last stabil und bildfehlerfrei (mit 1,141-1,148V leider noch net ganz - aber hey, immerhin -20mV und +100/150MHz...), aber für 1150/1425MHz müssen es schon mehr wie 1,25V unter Last und 1,33V Peak sein. Blöderweise wird dann sogar mit meinem Morpheus und zwei Lüftern @1500rpm die GPU weit über 70° warm und die Spannungswandler liegen teilweise sogar knapp über 100°. 

Die 1100/1400MHz mit 1,16V laufen hingegen so bei etwa 75°... 

Mein Projekt für die nächsten Tage wird es sein, die stabilen Spannungen für die Taktraten zwischen Idle und Volllast herauszufinden. Aktuell siehts so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breyten (1. September 2016)

Entweder bin ich zu blöd zum Übertakten oder meine Grafikkarte  ist nicht übertaktungsfreudig. Wenn ich die GPU bis zu einem gewissen Punkt übertaktet habe und neu starte, schmiert er beim Hochfahren einfach ab, obwohl im Furmark keine Artefakte zu sehen waren.

Chiptakt lag bei 1040 MHz und Speicher bei 1430 MHz (konnte sogar bis 1480 MHz gehen) ohne Spannungserhöhung...


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. September 2016)

Hat noch jemand das Problem das die Schrauben sich nach einer Zeit mit dem Morpheus immer weiter lösen?
Ich muss die jedes viertel Jahr nachziehen weil der Anpressdruck deutlich sinkt und damit die Temperaturen um gute 10°C ansteigen.


----------



## Icedaft (2. September 2016)

Schraubensicherung Loctite, hochfest, 5 ml


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. September 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Schraubensicherung Loctite, hochfest, 5 ml





> diese ist nur schwer demontierbar mit normalem Werkzeug (muss erst auf 300 Grad erwärmt werden).




Nein danke .


----------



## Körschgen (2. September 2016)

Loctite gibt es ja in versch. Stärken^^

Ich hab das Problem nicht festgestellt bei mir...


----------



## Icedaft (2. September 2016)

Was´n? Soll doch halten...


----------



## tsd560ti (2. September 2016)

Mein Kühler wird gefühlt auch schlechter über die Monate, aber ist ja auch Sommer gewesen


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. September 2016)

Klar es ist Sommer und ich habe auch den Takt bisl zurück genommen bzw. Gehäuse Lüfter höher laufen. 
Trotzdem fand ich 86°C bei Bf1 doch etwas hoch, hab dann die Karte ausgebaut und konnte jede Schraube gut eine halbe Umdrehung nachziehen jetzt sinds wieder um die 70°C bei 600-700 Rpm.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2016)

Hallo,

kennt ihr gute Wärmeklenepads, wie sie beim Morpheus beiliegen?


----------



## Körschgen (3. September 2016)

> Trotzdem fand ich 86°C bei Bf1 doch etwas hoch, hab dann die Karte ausgebaut und konnte jede Schraube gut eine halbe Umdrehung nachziehen jetzt sinds wieder um die 70°C bei 600-700 Rpm.



86°c Chiptemp oder Spannungswandler?!

Ich komme bei Bf1 auf 90°f VRM Temp...

Chip ca 75...
Alles in Wqhd und Ultra...

Vllt dreh ich auch ma nach


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. September 2016)

Chip die Spawas bei der Matrix juckt das nicht.


----------



## BurningSky1994 (3. September 2016)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage, und zwar:

Ist es normal das ich in manchen anwendungen die fps hören kann ? xD

Also zumindest glaube ich das es die fps sind. Es ist so ein klackern und je mehr fps ich habe desto schneller klackert es(besonders im Valley Benchmark) 

Desweiteren da mein Thread nicht viel beachtung bekommt. Seit ich einen lüfterwechsel vorgenommen habe crashen bei mir einige Spiele direkt nach dem launch(auch ohne oc) unter anderem Witcher 3 im Hauptmenü und Metro LL direkt nach dem launch es crashen auch nicht alle Steam spiele. Dark Souls läuft perfekt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. September 2016)

Breyten schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich zu blöd zum Übertakten oder meine Grafikkarte  ist nicht übertaktungsfreudig. Wenn ich die GPU bis zu einem gewissen Punkt übertaktet habe und neu starte, schmiert er beim Hochfahren einfach ab, obwohl im Furmark keine Artefakte zu sehen waren.
> 
> Chiptakt lag bei 1040 MHz und Speicher bei 1430 MHz (konnte sogar bis 1480 MHz gehen) ohne Spannungserhöhung...


Lass den Speicher erstmal unangetastet

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. September 2016)

BurningSky1994 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage, und zwar:
> 
> Ist es normal das ich in manchen anwendungen die fps hören kann ? xD
> 
> ...



Was für eine Fehlermeldung bekommst du wenn die Spiele abstürzen? Was für einen Kühler hast du auf der Karte montiert? 
Fps "hören" riecht eigentlich stark nach Spulenfiepen aber das hört sich wie der Name schon sagt eigentlich nicht nach Klakkern an.


----------



## BurningSky1994 (4. September 2016)

Ich bekomme die standard meldung "das Programm hat aufgehört zu reagieren - debug/schliessen"

Habe nen Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen heatsinks auf vram und vrm eingebaut.

Das Klackern höre ich schon seit ich die Karte habe so ca 1 Jahr also es fiept definitiv nicht bzw hört sich dann nicht an wie meine vorstellung von fiepen. 

Wie ich in meinem Thread vorhin aktualisiert habe, habe ich nun auch bei einem "kalten start" nach mehreren Stunden aus sein nach dem Windows lade screen einen schwarzen bildschirm und muss im abgesicherten modus die Grafikkarte aus dem Geräte-Manager deinstallieren dann kann ich rebooten sooft ich will ohne black screen.


----------



## BurningSky1994 (8. September 2016)

Der neue Hotfix driver 8.3 hat das crash Problem gelöst.

Nun noch eine frage. 

Mein oc ist 1120/1500 +100mV 
Ich habe reihenweise gelesen das die 290 ohne grosse Spannungserhöhung 
gegen 1100 core takten soll.

Ist meine Karte so schlecht oder mach ich was falsch ? 
Sie läuft auch nur auf 1.219 volt und spiket nur ab und zu richtung 1.3 volt.
Gibt es irgend ein bios um das zu umgehen bzw habe ich auch von PT1/3 bios gelesen,
sind diese nur für die X bzw für die freischaltbaren Karten ?

Edit: Stock clocks sind 947/1250 also referenz takt.

Edit2:  PowerPlay ist in AB deaktiviert und konstante Spannung ist aktiviert.


----------



## Nikmido (10. September 2016)

Mal eine Frage: Sollte man beim Undervolting das Power Target erhöhen oder senken, um die Karte kühler und leiser zu halten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. September 2016)

Das PT ist dabei irrelevant, da es nur festlegt, wie viel Strom die Karte maximal aufnehmen _kann_.


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## BurningSky1994 (10. September 2016)

Also würde das deaktivierte vdroop nichts bringen ? 

Und kann ich so ein bios nun für die reguläre 290 ohne x nehmen ?
Ich nehme an nein da sie nicht unlockbar ist oder ?


----------



## -Shorty- (10. September 2016)

Nunja wenn man aber nur 80 % PT einstellt senkt sich sowohl die maximale als auch durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme. Also senken.


----------



## Nikmido (10. September 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das PT ist dabei irrelevant, da es nur festlegt, wie viel Strom die Karte maximal aufnehmen _kann_.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk



Ich frage deswegen, weil ich mal gelesen habe, dass man beim Undervolting gleichzeitig das Power Target höher schrauben soll, weil dadurch der Takt bei weniger Leistungsaufnahme leichter gehalten werden soll. Nur entzieht sich das meinem Verständnis von Logik, daher die Frage.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand einen Registry Hack für den aktuellen Treiber um eine höhere Auflösung als 2560x1440 auf der 290x in 16:9 einzustellen, alle die ich gefunden habe sind für ältere Treiber und funktionieren nicht mehr?


----------



## JaniZz (17. November 2016)

Hab gestern mal aus Spaß +300 mv auf meine R9 290 gegeben und war stable auf 1235 MHz in BF1..
Es lagen 1,38 v an.

Ging zwei Minuten, dann hat es einmal klack gemacht und Bild wurde schwarz  dachte erst das wars, neu gestartet und alles normal 

Was war das? 
Temps sind dank wakü nicht über 48 Grad gewesen..


----------



## DarkScorpion (17. November 2016)

Hört sich für mich nach Netzteil an

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JaniZz (17. November 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich nach Netzteil an
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


Also evtl überspannungs schutzschaltung? 

Das könnte gut sein,  hab jetzt nicht drauf geachtet wieviel die Karte gezogen hat,  aber schätze mal 450 Watt können es gewesen sein


----------



## DarkScorpion (17. November 2016)

Ja das vermute ich mal. Weil bei der GPU sonst immer zuerst die Treiber aussteigen oder Artefakte auftauchen


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2016)

Überspannung weniger, eher Überstrom 
Gut möglich. Ich hatte schonmal >600W primär auf der Uhr mit meiner 290X auf 1250/1700 bei 1,25V und einer 4670K mit kaum OC.


----------



## JaniZz (17. November 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Überspannung weniger, eher Überstrom
> Gut möglich. Ich hatte schonmal >600W primär auf der Uhr mit meiner 290X auf 1250/1700 bei 1,25V und einer 4670K mit kaum OC.


Stimmt, hab das was verwechselt. 

Na gut dann wird in diesem Fall wohl die Stromzufuhr limitiert haben. 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie lange so eine Karte das mitmacht [emoji14]

Aber noch muss sie etwas halten bis vega kommt. 

Schlägt sich aber immer noch wacker!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. November 2016)

Ich warte auch auf Vega😀👍
Wenn zu teuer und langsamer als eine 1080 dann wird es eine 1080

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (17. November 2016)

Oder eine Fury für 275 Euro, Wetten!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. November 2016)

Watt soll ich mit einer Fury 😁

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (19. November 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich warte auch auf Vega
> Wenn zu teuer und langsamer als eine 1080 dann wird es eine 1080
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk



Same here 
Bloß das ich ungerne zu den Grünen wechseln würde, da ich mir jetzt einen Freesync Monitor anschaffen will.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. November 2016)

Grüsset euch: 
Ich hab hier eine Referenz R9 290x (XFX) die bei installiertem Treiber nur ein schwarzes Bild von sich gibt (Monitore bleiben an!)  
Mit dem Standard Windows 3*3 Pixel Augenkrebs Treiber gibt die Karte ein Bild aus. 
Eine R9 280 läuft in dem System problemlos. 
Mein Verdacht liegt bei VRAM Spannung zu niedrig, ich hörte öfter von einem solchen Problem bei Hawaii Karten. Ich hab schon beide BIOS(se) probiert, ohne Erfolg 
System ist:
i5 4460 
MSI H97 Guard Pro 
4* SATA Laufwerke 
12GB DDR3(3*4GB) 
be quiet Straight Power E10 500 
Nanoxia DS3 
Für mehr Informationen einfach fragen! Vielen Dank  
MfG 
Dreiradsimulator


----------



## ebastler (24. November 2016)

Wenn keine Garantie mehr - hau mal das BIOS der Tri-X old edition drauf, das war das Einzige, mit dem meine Referenz wirklich gut laufen wollte. 

Ach, sauberes Windows versucht? Ein Freund hatte genau das Problem und - whyever - seit einer Neuinstallation läuft die nun 1 Jahr perfekt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. November 2016)

Ich hab die Karte gebraucht gekauft 
Mein Windows ist eigentlich recht sauber, das Letzte mal vor einem halben Jahr frisch aufgesetzt 
Aber wie bekomme ich das BIOS auf die Grafikkarte?
Der Vorbesitzer hat sich auch mit einem Frischen Windows versucht und meinte damit ging es auch nicht


----------



## -Xe0n- (24. November 2016)

Du hast Windows 10 installiert oder?

Da gibt es einen Bug, dass nur alte Treiber funktionieren wie z.B. 16.7.3 . Bei den neuren ab 16.10.x kriegt man einen Blackscreen, wenn er gerade die Treiber installiert

Detail

Wenn du dann ein Bild angezeigt bekommst, liegts an einem Problem mit Windows. Konnte dies nur durch eine Neuinstallation von Windows 10 lösen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. November 2016)

Ich hab Windows 10, ja
Ich habe 16.4.3 und 15.11 versucht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. November 2016)

Sry 4 Doppelpost 
Ich hab die Karte noch mal mit einem komplett anderen PC mit frisch aufgesetzten Windows 8.1& Crimson 16.1 probiert und genau der gleiche Fehler tritt wieder auf


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. November 2016)

Klingt wie defekter vram😖

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tinosaurier (26. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Grüsset euch:
> Ich hab hier eine Referenz R9 290x (XFX) die bei installiertem Treiber nur ein schwarzes Bild von sich gibt (Monitore bleiben an!)
> Mit dem Standard Windows 3*3 Pixel Augenkrebs Treiber gibt die Karte ein Bild aus.
> Eine R9 280 läuft in dem System problemlos.
> ...





noch ein "Leidensgenosse".Meine R9 270X von MSI steigt auch aus nach dem der Treiber installiert ist,direkt nach dem Win7 Boot Logo

kommt deine auch bis zum Win Logo?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Klingt wie defekter vram😖



Klingt plausibel, wäre es aber vielleicht nicht auch möglich dass der zu wenig Spannung bekommt? Vielleicht wäre mehr Vram Spannung per BIOS Flash ja hilfreich, bevor ich mich an backen versuche 
@ Tinosaurier : Japp


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Klingt plausibel, wäre es aber vielleicht nicht auch möglich dass der zu wenig Spannung bekommt? Vielleicht wäre mehr Vram Spannung per BIOS Flash ja hilfreich, bevor ich mich an backen versuche
> @ Tinosaurier : Japp


Jo eventuell Speichertakt runter oder Spannung hoch....

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Empfehlung welches BIOS ich wie flashen sollte ^^?


----------



## Tinosaurier (26. November 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo eventuell Speichertakt runter oder Spannung hoch....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk




hatte Ich bei meiner auch versucht,brachte leider keine Besserung.....hab aber auch nur ganz leicht die Spannung angehoben hm


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Wie hast du die angehoben? Wenn du im OS kein Bild hast?


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie hast du die angehoben? Wenn du im OS kein Bild hast?


Organisier dir ein passendes BIOS und flashe es mit ATIFlash unter DOS auf die Karte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Oje... Dann google ich mal danach - oder hast du zu der Methode bzw Software nen Link?


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2016)

GPU VBIOS Database:
VGA Bios Collection | techPowerUp

Hawaii BIOS Reader:
GitHub - OneB1t/HawaiiBiosReader: Hawaii Bios Reader Tool for Bios development if you want to contribute please send me PM/mail/SMS/fax or pidgeon 

ATIFlash:
Downloads | techPowerUp

FreeDOS:
FreeDOS | The FreeDOS Project

Rufus (zum Erstellen des Boot-Sticks):
Rufus - Erstelle bootbare USB-Laufwerke auf einfache Art und Weise

Mit dem Hawaii BIOS Editor kannst du alles mögliche an der 290X verstellen.
Meine 290X läuft mit folgenden Einstellungen...
https://abload.de/img/asdf43mqsga.png


----------



## Tinosaurier (26. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie hast du die angehoben? Wenn du im OS kein Bild hast?



Treiber deinstallieren im Safe Mode mit DDU,Bios (aktuelles,das man in GPU-Z speichern kann) in den VBE7 laden,Spannung ändern und mit ATIFlash das Bios flashen


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2016)

Der VBE7 unterstützt meines Wissens nach nur die Radeons bis Tahiti... 

Ich würde sicherheitshalber lieber unter DOS flashen, das geht a) wesentlich schneller (wieso auch immer, aber ATI Winflash ist extrem langsam) und b) habe ich es öfters erlebt, dass die Karte mit instabilen Settings beim Flashen unter Windows abgestürzt ist - egal ob mit oder ohne Treiber.


----------



## Tinosaurier (26. November 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der VBE7 unterstützt meines Wissens nach nur die Radeons bis Tahiti...




hm also bei mir ging es so auch bei ner 280.....ok sorry hast Recht Denkfehler gehabt^^....grad nachgeschaut,ja erklärt warum es bei mir ging^^.Danke


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Hab mal ein Sapphire Tri X (1010 MHz max) geladen und hab da dort nun Spannungen von 65V Anliegen. Also das mit dem OC ungeschehen machen stimmt wohl
Bei FreeDos hab ich das zip für USB ausgewählt, ist das richtig?


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2016)

65V klingen aber nicht gut. 

Genau, brauchst die .zip für USB. Denk aber dran, ggfs. versteckte Systemdateien sichtbar zu machen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Wie meinst du ggf. Versteckte Systemdateien sichtbar machen?


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2016)

Manche der FreeDOS-Dateien sind geschützte Systemdateien - die sind zwar wichtig zum Booten, aber ohne entsprechende Einstellungen siehts du die Dateien nicht - erstellst du dir den Stick per Hand, funktioniert FreeDOS dementsprechend nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Also die wohl abwählen ...
Ist der screen von Rufus? 
In etwa ner Stunde ist bei mir Free DOS dann such mal runtergeladen


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2016)

Der Screen ist nicht von Rufus... Ich glaube Rufus kann das auch ohne eingeblendete Systemdateien, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Weitere Frage: 
Ebastler meinte ja das bei ihm Das mit dem Sapphire old Tri X  bios geklappt hatte. 
Jetzt habe ich mir dieses BIOS (VGA Bios Collection: Sapphire R9 290X 4096 MB | techPowerUp) heruntergeladen und sehe, dass da was von wegen 


> Memory Support 4096 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect 4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR 4096 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW2032BBBG_DEBUG2


 steht. 
Passt das dann sowieso wegen dem Autodetect oder muss ich jetzt den Kühler abnehmen und nach dem Speicher+ kompatibles BIOS schauen?


----------



## ebastler (26. November 2016)

Meine hatte nicht genau dein Problem - ich hatte bei Lastwechseln (Spiel starten oder beenden) oft Blackscreens, obwohl ich extrem guten VRAM hab, der sogar bei Stockspannung ein gutes Stück übertaktbar wäre.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Achso... 
Naja, irgendwas werde ich mir wohl basteln. 
Von welcher Marke ist deine Referenz?


----------



## ebastler (27. November 2016)

Sapphire. Ich hab aktuell ein gemoddetes Tri-X OC old edition BIOS, kannst gern haben wenn du willst. Ist afaik nur für Hynix, aber bereits mit meiner Fankurve für den Morpheus ins BIOS gemoddet und Power Target auf 400W hochgezogen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. November 2016)

Nein, aber danke, ich muss mir erstmal ein BIOS basteln dass im Idle ein Stück mehr Spannung draufgibt und unter Last vergleichsweise sparsam bleibt (könnte nohh ein wenig dauern, bis ich mir einen Accelero kaufe, wenn sie tatsächlich läuft) 
Aber dafür muss ich mich erst einlesen


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Dezember 2016)

Mal ein kurzes Feedback zum Wattman den es seit heute mit dem neuen Treiber für die 290x gibt. Vorab ich habe eine Matrix verbaut und musste immer zum Übertakten auf das Tool GPU Tweak zurückgreifen da kein anderes Tool die Spannung ansprechen konnt. Ausgeliefert wurde die 290x mit 1000 Mhz auf 1,25 Volt andere Karten wie die von Sapphire schaffen das mit 1,15 Volt. Undervolting war nicht möglich direkter Treiberabsturz. Mit 1,28 Volt lies sich die Karte zu 1100 Mhz überreden. Im Wattman schafft die Karte das mit 1,18 Volt zu 100% stabil  mir war schon immer klar das Asus nix aufm Kasten hat. 1125 Mhz sind auch möglich allerdings bekomme ich in Bf1 ganz selten Artefakte. 
Einen Fehler habe ich allerdings gefunden bzw. einen Bug. Wenn ich versuche die Spannung der 5ten Taktstage zu verringern boostet die Karte nur noch auf den 4ten kannn das jemand bestätigen? Vor dem Treiber habe ich mit DDU gelöscht sollten also keine Probleme mit Treiberresten bestehen.

Edit: Ok auch wenn man die Stages unterhalb anfasst Boostet die Karte nur noch auf den davor man kann also nur an der 6ten und 7ten was an der Spannung ändern. Aus Witz gerade mal Bf1 auf FullHD Ulta / Hoch mit 300 Mhz angeschmissen und aufn Multiplayerserver gegangen... dachte das wäre unspielbar aber ich hatte gut 40 Fps meint ihr das Pascal das mit 300 Mhz das auch schafft .l


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mir das Programm jetzt auch mal besorgt, bin mal gespannt was meine Matrix jetzt so kann.

Im Speicher kriege ich nur Stage 1 angezeigt, die ist bei 1250Mhz@1056mV(?!?)

Zudem kann ich die Vcore nicht über 1250 bringen, hast du das mal probiert?

Edit1: 
Sehr interessant bei mir, die Auslastung ist bei 100%, Taktrate schwankt zwischen 800-900Mhz im Vsync Limit   -> sehr gute (oder zumindest aggressive) Regulierung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Dezember 2016)

Ja beim Speicher kann man wohl nur die Stage unter Last einstellen konnte bei mir den Elpida von 1250 ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 1500 Mhz ziehen (1056mV).
Über 1,25 Volt bekomme ich sie auch nicht da wird AMD wohl abgeriegelt haben aber das kann man sicher in der nächsten Zeit per Registry freischalten mal Reddit in der nächsten Zeit verfolgen.
Wie gesagt man darf wohl die Stages unterhalb von 6 nicht anfassen sonst boostet die Karte eben nur bis zu dem darunter also dann eben zb. zum 5ten. 
Vsync habe ich eigentlich immer aus nur ein Framelimit bei 120 Fps, bei mir reicht 40% Leistungsgrenze für die 1100 Mhz darunter taktet die Karte etwas runter.
Teste heute Abend mal was mit 1,25 Volt drin ist immerhin lief die Karte bei mir seit nem Jahr mit 1,28 Volt und wird mit 1,25 Volt sogar ausgeliefert.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich komme bis ca. 1130Mhz, undervolten ging bei mir ja auch nicht. 

Wird aber schon recht warm die Karte, ich muss mal den Kühler noch mal kontrollieren.

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Dezember 2016)

Muss ich beim Morpheus alle halbe Jahre mal warum auch immer kann man die Schrauben immer ganz leicht anziehen vielleicht aufgrund vom Gewicht. 1130 Mhz bei 1,25 Volt? Das ist eigentlich ganz ordentlich.


----------



## ebastler (9. Dezember 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Muss ich beim Morpheus alle halbe Jahre mal warum auch immer kann man die Schrauben immer ganz leicht anziehen vielleicht aufgrund vom Gewicht. 1130 Mhz bei 1,25 Volt? Das ist eigentlich ganz ordentlich.


Ich bin also nicht der Einzige, der dauernd Schrauben nachziehen und Paste tauschen muss...

Habe aktuell grottige Temps (70°C bei 1400rpm), bin aber zu faul den Morpheus neu zu montieren XD


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Dezember 2016)

Unter welchem Spiel / Programm? Bei mir ists ganz gut werd mir wenn Zen was wird mal Flüssigmetal kaufen dann spar ich mir das abmontieren. Bei mir laufen die Fans des Morpheus (Eloops) so mit 650 Rpm und es kommt nie über 70°C.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Dezember 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzes Feedback zum Wattman den es seit heute mit dem neuen Treiber für die 290x gibt. Vorab ich habe eine Matrix verbaut und musste immer zum Übertakten auf das Tool GPU Tweak zurückgreifen da kein anderes Tool die Spannung ansprechen konnt. Ausgeliefert wurde die 290x mit 1000 Mhz auf 1,25 Volt andere Karten wie die von Sapphire schaffen das mit 1,15 Volt. Undervolting war nicht möglich direkter Treiberabsturz. Mit 1,28 Volt lies sich die Karte zu 1100 Mhz überreden. Im Wattman schafft die Karte das mit 1,18 Volt zu 100% stabil  mir war schon immer klar das Asus nix aufm Kasten hat. 1125 Mhz sind auch möglich allerdings bekomme ich in Bf1 ganz selten Artefakte.
> Einen Fehler habe ich allerdings gefunden bzw. einen Bug. Wenn ich versuche die Spannung der 5ten Taktstage zu verringern boostet die Karte nur noch auf den 4ten kannn das jemand bestätigen? Vor dem Treiber habe ich mit DDU gelöscht sollten also keine Probleme mit Treiberresten bestehen.
> 
> Edit: Ok auch wenn man die Stages unterhalb anfasst Boostet die Karte nur noch auf den davor man kann also nur an der 6ten und 7ten was an der Spannung ändern. Aus Witz gerade mal Bf1 auf FullHD Ulta / Hoch mit 300 Mhz angeschmissen und aufn Multiplayerserver gegangen... dachte das wäre unspielbar aber ich hatte gut 40 Fps meint ihr das Pascal das mit 300 Mhz das auch schafft .l


1000MHz und soviel reale Spannung?
Bei sind schon über Jahre 1000/1300@1,06-1,08v anliegend stable

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Dezember 2016)

Wie gesagt ich habe keine Ahnung was Asus da getrieben hat kannst dir ja mal den Hardwarelux Test anschauen die werden Stock mit 1000 Mhz auf 1,25 Volt ausgeliefert und mit einem Knopf im GPU Tweak geht der Takt dann auf 1050 hoch . Denke wenn ich von 1100 Mhz auf 1000 Mhz runtergehe kann ich auch auf.. um die 1,1 Volt undervolte ich teste es mal später allerdings brauch ich für Bf1 jedes Fps darum überlege ich sowieso wenn meine Lüftersteuerung da ist ob ich nicht wieder auf 1,25 Volt hochgehe und schaue ob ich auf 1200 Mhz Core komme.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Dezember 2016)

Hi zusammen,

wie schwierig ist es die Paste zu erneuern?

Meine Karte hat eigentliche _immer_ 79-81 laut AB.

Würdet ihr einen Tausch empfehlen?


----------



## Octobit (9. Dezember 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wie schwierig ist es die Paste zu erneuern?
> 
> ...


Liegt an der Karte, 79-81°C sind je nach Lüfterdrehzahl noch voll in Ordnung. 
Also sag mal an:
Temperatur (unter welcher Last?)
Bei welchen Drehzahlen?
Welche Karte bzw welcher Kühler?
Welche Spannung liegt an?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Dezember 2016)

Bei einer 290 lohnt es sich schon mal die Wlp zu erneuern die wirste ja schon drei Jahre haben. An sich ist das nicht schwierig, Kühler runterschrauben dafür am Besten vorher bisl heizen lassen damit sich die Bodenplatte gut vom Chip löst. Danach den Chip mit reinigen und hauch dünn neue Wlp verstreichen. Kühler wieder drauf und fertig ist ne Sache von 10 Minuten. Würde aber empfehlen sich ordentliche Schraubenzieher  zu besorgen, mit den falschen schrottet man mal schnell einen der Schraubenköpfe die sind sehr empfindlich.


----------



## ebastler (9. Dezember 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Unter welchem Spiel / Programm? Bei mir ists ganz gut werd mir wenn Zen was wird mal Flüssigmetal kaufen dann spar ich mir das abmontieren. Bei mir laufen die Fans des Morpheus (Eloops) so mit 650 Rpm und es kommt nie über 70°C.


Ich hatte früher 65° bei 1000rpm maximal, jetzt 70 bei 1400. Da ist definitiv die Paste hinüber ^^
Weiß gar nicht mehr wo sie am Heißesten wird, hab nur mehr die Temps im Kopf.


----------



## murkskopf (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde WattMan zwar optisch und inhaltlich gelungen, aber eine Lüfterkurve lässt sich bei mir nicht ordentlich einstellen. Unter den Fan-Reiter habe ich nur die Einstellungen Speed und die Leistungsgrenze, bei der RX 480 gibt es noch die Einstellungen für Ziellüfterdrehzahl, akustischer Limit und Temperatur. Haben alle Hawaii-Karten nur diese begrenzten Einstellungen oder liegt das am genauen Modell (Vapor-X mit Custom-PCB)? 

Ich habe den mittleren Lüfter durch einen 120-mm-Gehäuselüfter ersetzt und mit anderer Software (Afterburner, Trixx) keine Probleme die Drehzahl der äußeren beiden Lüfter zu erhöhen, damit die Temperatur niedriger bleibt. WattMan hingegen scheint - da der mittlere Lüfter in der Urversion nicht angeschlossen ist - die Lüfterdrehzahl der äußeren Lüfter niemals zu erhöhen. Mit Trixx läuft Fallout 4 bei etwa 70°, wenn ich hingegen jetzt WattMan einsetzte erreicht die Karte eine Temperatur von 81°C bevor ich aufgehört habe zu spielen... was nichtmal eine Stunde gedauert hat. 

Schade, sieht so aus als müsste ich weiterhin mit Afterburner oder Trixx arbeiten.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2016)

So, hab meinen Morpheus mal wieder neu mit Mastergel Maker Nano montiert und sauber angezogen (letztes mal zu locker montiert).

Vorher in BF4 ohne Framelimit/vsync: 65-70°C bei 1600rpm
Jetzt 55-60° bei 950-1000rpm.

Heftiger Unterschied.

Kann mir wer sagen warum in Wattman RAM und Chip Spannung getrennt regelbar sind? Ich dachte jetzt seit 3 Jahren, dass genau die bei Hawaii in Hardware gekoppelt seien? Zumindest bei Referenzkarten.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Dezember 2016)

Ist doch schon immer so das du Speicher und Core Spannung einzeln einstellen kannst vielleicht verstehe ich aber die Frage auch nicht richtig ?
Ja wenn jetzt meine Lüftersteuerung kommt werde ich mir mal bisl Flüssigmetal kaufen das soll ja mittlerweile ganz brauchbar und ohne Rückstände entfernbar sein dann spar ich mir schon mal in einem Jahr wieder neu drauf zu machen. Warum man den Morpheus immer mal nachziehen muss verstehe ich auch nicht ganz.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2016)

Nein, das ging nie... Im Afterburner gab es nur V_core und V_aux, wobei letzteres nicht die RAM Spannung ist/war, so weit ich weiß. Vor allem steht V_aux laut GPU-Z auf 1.000V und V_RAM laut Wattman auf 1,050V bei mir.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Dezember 2016)

Bei der Matrix konnte man getrennt Core- und Speicherspannung einstellen eben nur im GPU Tweak.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2016)

Bei der Matrix ja, aber bei Referenz doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Dezember 2016)

Das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich meine es gibt doch die Unterscheidung zwischen VRAM und dessen VRAM_Controller.  


Nicht belegt/Meine Annahme:


Spoiler



Ersteres ist dann einstellbar, idR 1,6V@Stock. (-> Im Wattman nun 1056!?!)

Der Controller hingegen wäre nach meiner Vorstellung dann in die GPU integriert und wird über die GPU-Spannung mitversorgt. 
Im Idle sinkt die GPU-Spannung, der Speichercontroller ist unterversorgt und ein Speicher-OC fährt auf dem Desktop vor die Wand.




Ich muss meine  Hand/RändelSchrauben wohl mal mit der Zange anziehen, so hatte ich es sonst auch gemacht.

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## Azzteredon (13. Dezember 2016)

Moin, da ich keinen 390X Laberthread gefunden habe, und die Karten ja auf der gleichen Architektur basieren hier mal meine Frage:

Ich hab aktuell die Sapphire 390X Nitro.  Der Gerät hat eine Länge von 308mm. Das ganze passt auch genau in mein Gehäuse. wirklich auf den Millimeter. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen zwecks leiserer Kühlung(Die 390X ist mit keinem Referenzkühler leise... ) auf einen Accelero Xtreme IV umzubauen.
Wird die Karte dadurch länger? Der Referenzkühler schaut ja schon ein gutes Stück hinten raus. Wenn die Karte breiter wird ist mir egal, nur kommts bei mir wirklich auf den Millimeter an, weil sonst der Kühler wegen der Pumpe für die Wasserkühlung nicht reingeht. 

Auf Wasser umbauen wäre auch eine Alternative, allerdings habe ich außer den EK Thermosphere Kühlern keine für mein Design gefunden. Und da sich die Karte mit OC gut 350W gönnt möchte ich die Spannungswandler nicht passiv kühlen. 

Irgendjemand eine Idee? Also entweder Erfahrung zum Accelero, oder bzgl. Wasserkühlung. Wäre sehr dankbar Eventuell auch ein anderer guter Luftkühler für die Karte(Morpheus z.B. da weiß ich nur nicht ob der draufpasst?Grade gesehen, der Morpheus 2 passt. Lüfter hätte ich dafür. Wäre er die bessere Wahl?)

Grüße


PS: 

Graka: Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Nitro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Accelero: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Dezember 2016)

Der Morpheus ist der beste Luftkühler. 

Wenn du auf Wasser gehst, kannst du einfach einen VRM Kühler aus einem billigen Alpine 11 Plus heraussägen, hab ich für meine HD7950 auch so gemacht.

Hier sind ein paar Bilder dabei.[Test] Tahiti Schockgefrostet? -Peter II auf HD7950

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (14. Dezember 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich meine es gibt doch die Unterscheidung zwischen VRAM und dessen VRAM_Controller.
> 
> 
> Nicht belegt/Meine Annahme:
> ...


Die Annahme ist korrekt  

Trifft auch auf 390/x zu.  
Ist ja quasi die 290x 8GB mit höher getakteten Ram samt strafferen Latenzen. 

Darum lassen sich auch 290/xer auf 390 umflashen,  aber wozu sich den Aufwand machen. 

Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## Azzteredon (14. Dezember 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Der Morpheus ist der beste Luftkühler.
> 
> Wenn du auf Wasser gehst, kannst du einfach einen VRM Kühler aus einem billigen Alpine 11 Plus heraussägen, hab ich für meine HD7950 auch so gemacht.
> 
> ...



Hab grade eben den Morpheus bestell . Das Gestückel mit VRM-Kühlern und Only-GPU-Kühler will ich mir aus ästethischen Gründen nicht antun


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Dezember 2016)

Fullcover bekommt du nur bei LE auf Anfrage. Aber hat sich ja schon geklärt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Azzteredon (15. Dezember 2016)

Naja ich denke Luftkühler ist die bessere Variante. Ich hab nen Fullcover von der 290X zuhause liegen,nachdem die von der RMA nichtmehr kam^^ der verschimmelt hiet jetzt...  Und den Morpheus kann ich für zukünftige Karten evtl wieder benutzen  

PS: Falls den Fullcover jemand brauchen kann PN  EK-FC 290X Nickel Acryl


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Dezember 2016)

Nooooo ich hab jetzt alle 1733 Seiten von diesem Thread durch.
War echt super als Unterhaltung während der Bahnfahrt .
Hat jemand ne Ahnung was die 8GB Speicher bei der 390x so an Strom brauchen?
Ich frage weil ich mit nem Undervolt in Witcher3 zB. die Leistungsaufnahme durch den Core auf unter 150W  (90W- 150W) senken kann.
Speicher hab ich schon auf 1200Mhz gestellt, da die Taktsenkung kaum eine Auswirkung hat.
Würde mich eben interessieren um den Gesamtverbrauch zu kennen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Dezember 2016)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Nooooo ich hab jetzt alle 1733 Seiten von diesem Thread durch.



hahaha 

dann bist du aber lange in der Bahn gesessen .. !?


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Dezember 2016)

Na ich meine die Tägliche Bahnfart 
Ich gehe jetzt wieder in die Schule, deswegen die Bahnfahrten jeden Tag


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Dezember 2016)

Aus dem Speicher ziehst du nicht viel raus der Verbraucht praktisch nichts.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Dezember 2016)

AMD Masterrace möchte mal ne Pascal Karte sehen die über eine Millionen Volt Spannung aushält aber dank des Morpheus ist das ja kein Problem .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, 

möchte die WLP meiner R9 290 erneuern. 
Hat jemand eine brauchbare Anleitung. 
Muss ich auf etwas bestimmtes achten?


----------



## JoM79 (29. Dezember 2016)

Kühler vorsichtig abbauen, WLP entfernen, alles sauber und fettfrei machen.
Dann wieder WLP drauf und fertig.
Menge etwa so viel wie eine Linse, einfach mittig aufs DIE.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Dezember 2016)

Habe gelesen die alte WLP kann man mit Glasreinkger und Zewa entfernen. 
Stimmt das? 

Dachte an eine Anleitung wo ich zB. sehe wo alle Schrauben sind usw..


----------



## JoM79 (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich nehm dafür Bremsenreiniger und Wattestäbchen.


----------



## Octobit (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich nehm Isopropanol und Zewa. 
Eine Anleitung mit allen schrauben ist schwierig, weil jedes Modell anders ist. Aber mit etwas Glück findest du bei Google was.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Dezember 2016)

Kann ich das hier nehmen?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin mal gespannt. 
Hoffentlich morgen wird sich zeigen, ob mein NT und/oder meine Graka im Eimer ist.
Bei letzterem habe ich ein Problem.

Wollte eigentlich bis VEGA warten, und zu den Grünen kann ich nicht wechseln(hab gerade nen neuen Freesync Monitor).
Ne RX 480 wäre mehr nen Sidegrade und ne alternative von AMD gibts ja nicht.

Das war jetzt mehr OT.
Wollte eigentlich auch morgen meine Graka mal wieder reinigen und neue WLP draufmachen. Wird bei TW3 in 3440x1440 doch etwas warum und laut


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Dezember 2016)

Nun, WLP ist getauscht.

Die GPU ist jetzt vlt. ein bis zwei Grad kühler wie vorher.

*Sehr enttäuschend wie ich finde.*


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde es eher als normal ansehen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Dezember 2016)

Meinst du wirklich Jom? 

Für ein bis zwei Grad ist es die Zeit und den Aufwand nicht wert meiner Meinung nach. 



Etwas OT:

Meinst du bringt es zumindest bei einem Notebook mehr die WLP zu erneuern?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab noch nie wirklich bessere Temperaturen durch den Tausch von WLP erreicht.
Mache ich nur noch, wenn ich nen Kühler wechsle.


----------



## Rolk (30. Dezember 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Nun, WLP ist getauscht.
> 
> Die GPU ist jetzt vlt. ein bis zwei Grad kühler wie vorher.
> 
> *Sehr enttäuschend wie ich finde.*



Wie sieht es mit der Lüfterdrehzahl aus? Es könnte durchaus sein das die Karte jetzt weniger Drehzahl für die alten Temperaturen braucht oder das es zumindest länger dauert bis die Lüfter hoch drehen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Dezember 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Lüfterdrehzahl aus? Es könnte durchaus sein das die Karte jetzt weniger Drehzahl für die alten Temperaturen braucht oder das es zumindest länger dauert bis die Lüfter hoch drehen.



Habe die Lüfter auf AUTO, so wie vorher.


----------



## Octobit (30. Dezember 2016)

Dann kann es sein, dass die jetzt automatisch langsamer laufen. Wenn du die Drehzahl von vorher weißt, kannst du das mal gucken.
Aber ansonsten: wenn die alte WLP nicht vertrocknet oder sonst was war, sind ein bis zwei grad ziemlich normal.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Dezember 2016)

Octobit schrieb:


> Dann kann es sein, dass die jetzt automatisch langsamer laufen. Wenn du die Drehzahl von vorher weißt, kannst du das mal gucken.
> Aber ansonsten: wenn die alte WLP nicht vertrocknet oder sonst was war, sind ein bis zwei grad ziemlich normal.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Nein, trocken war die nicht.

Hat sich ganz einfach mit Wattestäbchen entfernen lassen.

Jetzt frage ich mich ob es überhaupt Sinn macht die WLP am Notebook meiner Mum zu entfernen..
Notebook CPU-Auslastung schwankt extrem | aufrüsten oder neu kaufen?


----------



## Rolk (30. Dezember 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Habe die Lüfter auf AUTO, so wie vorher.



Dann sollte es nach meinem Verständniss völlig normal sein das die Karte bessere Temperaturen in geringere Lüfterdrehzahlen investiert.


----------



## ebastler (30. Dezember 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Dann sollte es nach meinem Verständniss völlig normal sein das die Karte bessere Temperaturen in geringere Lüfterdrehzahlen investiert.


Hängt nur von der Fankurve ab. Wenn die Lüfterkurve ist wie ich es normal mache (flach - sehr steil - flach), dann hast du im steilen Teil sehr geringe Temperaturdifferenzen bei hohen Drehzahldifferenzen. Da kann es gut mal sein, dass die Karte 1-2° kühler bei 20% Fanspeed weniger ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Dezember 2016)

Jo 2-5 Grad kann man im Durchschnitt erwarten....Kommt drauf an wie die alte Wlp aus sah und natürlich auch drauf achten bei welcher Drehzahl wieviel Grad deine Gpu hat....

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bath92 (30. Dezember 2016)

Hab gestern auch die WLP und die Pads der Spannungswandler meiner 290 getauscht.
WLP hatte ich bis gestern die Standard Noctua im Einsatz (mitgeliefert mit dem NH-D15), nun Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut (Flüssigmetall).
Temperaturen sind bei gleicher Lüfterkurve von 71°C (64% PWM) auf 64°C (53% PWM) runter. Würde bei den SW2 auf dem Morpheus als bis 55% PWM als „silent“ bezeichnen.
Die Pads der Spannungswandler waren schon stark ausgetrocknet und wurden gegen Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8 getauscht.
Vorher 89°C (VRM1) und 85°C(VRM2), jetzt 85°C und 81°C.

Also lohnt sich schon das Ganze, aber am besten gleich mit LM. 

Wenn beim neuen AMD-Treiber die Kinderkrankheiten gefixt sind probiere ich die Spannungen noch etwas zu senken.
Bin zurzeit mit 1,232V (laut GPU-Z) bei 1125/1500 unterwegs, mit dem neuen Treiber brauchen die Hawaii-GPUs aber anscheinend weniger Vcore für den gleichen Takt.

Und dann kommt hoffentlich eh schon Vega.


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Dezember 2016)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab gestern auch die WLP und die Pads der Spannungswandler meiner 290 getauscht.
> WLP hatte ich bis gestern die Standard Noctua im Einsatz (mitgeliefert mit dem NH-D15), nun Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut (Flüssigmetall).
> Temperaturen sind bei gleicher Lüfterkurve von 71°C (64% PWM) auf 61°C (51% PWM) runter. Würde bei den SW2 auf dem Morpheus als bis 55% PWM als „silent“ bezeichnen.
> Die Pads der Spannungswandler waren schon stark ausgetrocknet und wurden gegen Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8 getauscht.
> ...



We hope so!


----------



## ebastler (4. Januar 2017)

Okay, ich hab ein Problem.  Sobald ich in Wattman *irgendwas* ändere, ist nach dem nächsten Reboot die GPU unbenutzbar.
Um genau zu sein, springt der RAM Takt dann am Desktop nonstop zwischen 150 und 1250 MHz herum und ich habe bei jedem Sprung Bildfehler. Ingame bleibt er fix auf 150 und ich habe kaum fps.
RAM Regler in Wattman sind ausgegraut, kann dann nichts mehr am RAM drehen. Temporärer Fix: Treiber neu installieren und Wattman NICHT aktivieren, dann läuft alles. Wattman resetten bringt nix.

Wenn ich den zweiten Monitor abstecke und dann einmal reboote läuft alles normal - RAM Settings sind wieder vorhanden und einstellbar, fixe 150 MHz am Desktop und 1250 MHz ingame. Sobald ich den wieder anstecke kommt direkt der selbe Scheiß.

Ich würde halt gern etwas OC fahren - laut ersten Tests stemmt meine 290X mit Wattman stabile 1110 MHz bei Standardspannung (1,09 - 1,12 V). Wenn ich versuche, die Spannung in Wattman zu erhöhen, kriege ich direkt nen Bluescreen mit driver irgendwas.
Gibt es da Fixes/Workarounds? Den zweiten Monitor abstecken sehe ich nicht als solchen an.

Kurz zu Hard/Software:
Aktuellster Treiber samt relife
Windows 10 (aktuell)
Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion mit F4i Bios und 5960X
Sapphire 290X Referenz mit Morpheus und 290X Tri-X Old Edition Bios mit gemoddeter Fankurve


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Januar 2017)

Ich habe nun traurige Gewissheit, die 290X macht schon wieder Probleme. Ist nun meine 9. Karte(?). Ein Jahr alt (RMA) und wieder verliert der Monitor sporadisch das Signal. Garantie hat die Karte leider keine mehr.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Januar 2017)

Ich hab/hatte mit dem neuen Relive Treiber auch probleme.
Eigentlich die ersten wirklichen Treiberprobleme die überhaupt mit AMD hatte.

Nach der Installation hatte ich extrem viele und hässliche Artefakte auf dem Monitor.
Auf meinem 144hz Monitor war es noch einiges Schlimmer als mit dem normalen 1080p 60hz Monitor.
Hab dann das erste mal DDU gebraucht. Aber ich glaube bei so großen Änderungen geht eben mal was schief.
Mit den vorangegangenen Treibern hatte ich  dann wieder keine Probleme mehr. Ich werde es mit dem nächsten Update nochmal versuchen.

@Pseudoephedrin  oha. Ist bei dir Auszuschließen dass es an dem Monitor / oder am Kabel zum Monitor liegt?


----------



## JaniZz (9. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich habe nun traurige Gewissheit, die 290X macht schon wieder Probleme. Ist nun meine 9. Karte(?). Ein Jahr alt (RMA) und wieder verliert der Monitor sporadisch das Signal. Garantie hat die Karte leider keine mehr.


Senke mal die GPU Spannung und ggf Takt etwas. 

Habe da ein Verdacht.


----------



## ebastler (9. Januar 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hab/hatte mit dem neuen Relive Treiber auch probleme.
> Eigentlich die ersten wirklichen Treiberprobleme die überhaupt mit AMD hatte.
> 
> Nach der Installation hatte ich extrem viele und hässliche Artefakte auf dem Monitor.
> ...


Solange man die Finger von Wattman lässt ist der Treiber super. Sobald man den benutzt kann man direkt DDU laufen lassen, wenn man mehr als ein Display hat.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> @Pseudoephedrin  oha. Ist bei dir Auszuschließen dass es an dem Monitor / oder am Kabel zum Monitor liegt?


Ja, da der Monitor noch kein Jahr alt ist und ich diese Probleme schon mit früheren Karten hatte. 


JaniZz schrieb:


> Senke mal die GPU Spannung und ggf Takt etwas. Habe da ein Verdacht.


Das probiere ich mal, wobei die Karte immer auf Werksstakt lief (TriX NE).


----------



## JaniZz (9. Januar 2017)

Die Aussetzer kommen aber nur unter 3D volllast oder? 

Das Problem könnte sein, dass die GPU Spannung zu hoch ist und zu sehr von der RAIL Spannung abweicht (0,95v).

Das resultiert in Signal Aussetzer, passiert bei mir auch nur bei Nutzung des DP Ausgang.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Januar 2017)

Ich habe aktuell auch einige Probleme mit den AMD-Treibern...

- Version 16.11.5

Läuft soweit eigentlich fehlerfrei, bis auf ein Problem: Sobald ich eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung einstelle und nutze, taktet der VRAM im Leerlauf nicht mehr runter. Dadurch habe ich gelegentlich mal Bildfehler im Leerlauf, denn 1400MHz laufen mit der Idle-Spannung des Speichers wohl kaum stabil (hab diese 1,0V-Spannung auf 0,95V gesenkt... Scheint mit dem VRAM in Verbindung zu stehen). 

- Version 16.12.1/16.12.2

Die GPU taktet selbst unter Last ihren VRAM nicht mehr hoch, er verweilt dauerhaft bei 150MHz. Wenn man den WattMan aufruft, kann man zumindest über die Kurven keine Anpassungen des GPU-/Speichertaktes und keine Anpassungen der GPU-/Speicherspannungen vornehmen.

- Version 16.11.5/16.12.1/16.12.2

Die Treiber lassen sich nicht mittels des AMD-Deinstallationstools deinstallieren. Ich bekomme bei der Deinstallation eine Meldung von Windows, dass eine bestimmte Treiberkomponente nicht signiert ist (UEFI-Secure Boot-64 Bit-Installation sei dank funktionieren nur signierte Treiber...), danach bleibt die Deinstallation stehen. Da hilft dann nur der DDU weiter.


----------



## ebastler (9. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> - Version 16.12.1/16.12.2
> 
> Die GPU taktet selbst unter Last ihren VRAM nicht mehr hoch, er verweilt dauerhaft bei 150MHz. Wenn man den WattMan aufruft, kann man zumindest über die Kurven keine Anpassungen des GPU-/Speichertaktes und keine Anpassungen der GPU-/Speicherspannungen vornehmen.



Lass mich raten, du hast mehr als einen Monitor? Dann passiert genau das bei mir.

Lösung: Afterburner und co deinstallieren. DDU laufen lassen, Treiber deinstallieren. Wattman nicht einmal öffnen. Dann geht es (aber eben ohne OC). Sobald du Wattman öffnest passiert wieder genau das gleiche.

Alternativ: Zweiten Monitor abstecken, dann läuft alles wie es soll.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Januar 2017)

Nein, habe nur einen Monitor. Einen Dell Professional P2416D an DisplayPort, läuft mit 2560x1440 und per benutzerdefinierter Auflösung auf 75Hz übertaktet. 

Das Problem mit dem nicht hochtaktendem VRAM habe ich aber auch schon direkt nach der Installation, noch bevor ich das Treiberpanel überhaupt aufgerufen habe.
Zwar nutze ich ein editiertes VBIOS, allerdings tritt das Problem auch mit dem BackUp-VBIOS auf und scheint auch Nutzer normaler 290(X)/390(X)-Karten zu betreffen.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ich bei einer vergangenen Windows-Installation schonmal die 16.2.1/2er-Treiber problemlos nutzen konnte, nur dass der VRAM halt nicht mit den im VBIOS festgelegten Taktraten von 1400MHz, sondern höchstens mit 1250MHz lief... Der WattMan hatte jedenfalls problemlos funktioniert, die GPU lief weiterhin mit 1100MHz und nachdem ich im WattMan die 1400MHz eingestellt hatte, lief der VRAM auch wieder mit 1400MHz. 

Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich mein Windows mit dem 16.11.5er-Treiber neuinstalliert gehabt, zwischenzeitlich manuell (da die Update-Routine zwar einen neuen Treiber findet, ihn aber nicht installieren kann...) auf den 16.2.2er-Treiber aktualisiert (das Problem tritt auch mit einer Neuinstallation des 16.2.x-Treibers auf...) und mich schon gewundert, wieso danach aufeinmal alle Spiele gnadenlos geruckelt haben.


----------



## ebastler (9. Januar 2017)

Interessant... Ich habe einen Dell U2715H (2560*1440, 60fps) per DP angeschlossen und solange ich den zweiten Monitor nicht verbinde, läuft mit 16.12.1/2 alles einwandfrei. Oder mit zwei Monitoren wenn ich Wattman nicht öffne.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Solange man die Finger von Wattman lässt ist der Treiber super. Sobald man den benutzt kann man direkt DDU laufen lassen, wenn man mehr als ein Display hat.



Das war bei mir leider nicht so. Ich hatte die Artefakte direkt nach dem Neustart nach der Treiberinstallation :/ da hatte ich noch keine gelegenheit in Wattman reinzuschauen.
Ich hab dann auch erstmal DDU verwendet um eine saubere Installation zu haben (hab auch den undervolt rausgenommen), aber ich hatte die gleichen Probleme sofort wieder.

Naja jetzt warte ich eben auf das nächste Update. Im Moment läuft der alte ja recht gut.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich habe nun traurige Gewissheit, die 290X macht schon wieder Probleme. Ist nun meine 9. Karte(?). Ein Jahr alt (RMA) und wieder verliert der Monitor sporadisch das Signal. Garantie hat die Karte leider keine mehr.


Du armer...meine läuft noch wie am ersten Tag😁👍

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moreply (10. Januar 2017)

Weiß wer ob die MSI R9 390X ein Dual Bios hat ich will jetzt nicht meine Ersatz Karte zum zurück Flashen einzubauen.

Und gibt es mittlerweile ne Afterburner Version die den neuen ReLive Treiber unterstützt ?


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Januar 2017)

@ moreply da hast du die selbe Karte wie ich, und leider hat die kein dual Bios / Bios switch.

Aber wenn du die Karte unter Wasser betreibst, dann empfehle ich dir mal das TriXX Tool von Sapphire auszuprobieren 
Wie die mit ReLive funktionieren weiß ich leider nicht.
Damit hatte ich bessere Ergebnisse und man hat auch mehr Spielraum bei der Spannung,
200mv anstatt 100mv wie bei Afterburner.


----------



## moreply (10. Januar 2017)

Ja ich hab die suche jetzt aufgeben und mit meiner zweit Karte geflasht 

Ok das werde ich auf jedenfall mal Testen !


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Januar 2017)

Aber pass auf die Temperatur des Chips und die der Spawas auf  
mit viel Spannung haut die Energie ohne Ende raus.
Ich hab mal max 430Watt bei Furmark gesehen (Laut GPU Z)


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Januar 2017)

Meine Probleme mit dem dauerhaft niedrigen VRAM-Takt und dem dauerhaft hohem VRAM-Takt bei Übertaktung des Monitors haben sich mit dem aktuellem AMD-Treiber übrigens erledigt.
EDIT: Zu früh gefreut, nachdem ich den WattMan gestartet hatte um den VRAM wieder auf 1400MHz zu setzen hat der VRAM nicht mehr heruntergetaktet - und nach einem Neustart nicht mehr hoch.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> EDIT: Zu früh gefreut, nachdem ich den WattMan gestartet hatte um den VRAM wieder auf 1400MHz zu setzen hat der VRAM nicht mehr heruntergetaktet - und nach einem Neustart nicht mehr hoch.



Also Wattman ist echt eine Enttäuschung, zumindest für non Polaris Karten.
@ Ebastler hat recht, am allerbesten nie Wattman öffnen


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Januar 2017)

Scheint so. Hab den Treiber nochmal mit DDU runtergeschmissen, ihn neuinstalliert und den RAM mit dem MSI Afterburner auf 1400MHz gestellt, nun taktet die Karte hoch und runter, wie sie es soll.
Sogar mit der benutzerdefinierten Auflösung.

Der WattMan konnte zwar den GPU-Takt inklusive Spannungen verstellen, aber beim RAM konnte ich garnix einstellen. Weder die Taktrate, noch die Spannung.


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Januar 2017)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch.
Wann plant ihr eure Karte zu upgraden? 
An welche Karten denkt ihr dabei und was wärt ihr bereit dafür auszugeben.
Würde mich sehr freuen und bin gespannt auf die Antworten.

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Vega.
(der highend Chip mit HBM2 und eher nicht die 1080ti)


----------



## JaniZz (14. Januar 2017)

Dann wenn vega endlich kommt :/

500 € mit wakü fullcover absolute Schmerzgrenze wenn sie mindestens so lange wie meiner 290 hält


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2017)

Was ist aktuell gut geeignet um OC Stabilität zu testen? Bis vor einem halben Jahr war bei mir alles das durch 10min Heaven lief rockstable. Nun geht irgendwie alles super im Heaven, crasht dafür aber sonst in jedem Spiel. Vorschläge was ich sonst nehmen kann?

Versuche grad ein stabiles 1150/1450MHz Profil ins BIOS gemoddet zu kriegen...


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Januar 2017)

Würde eins der letzten Frostbite Spiele empfehlen also 3, 4 oder 1. Ich persönlich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das meine Karte gute 10 Stunde stable in Heaven und Furmark war in besagten Titeln allerdings instabil wurde seitdem teste ich nur noch damit.


----------



## Rolk (25. Januar 2017)

Witcher 3 oder Rise of the Tomb Raider. Am besten an den PCGH Benchszenen orientieren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Was ist aktuell gut geeignet um OC Stabilität zu testen? Bis vor einem halben Jahr war bei mir alles das durch 10min Heaven lief rockstable. Nun geht irgendwie alles super im Heaven, crasht dafür aber sonst in jedem Spiel. Vorschläge was ich sonst nehmen kann?
> 
> Versuche grad ein stabiles 1150/1450MHz Profil ins BIOS gemoddet zu kriegen...


Deine Karte wird älter 😋

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (6. Februar 2017)

Naja, warum sollte sie... Die lief nie mit >1,2V, da denke ich nicht, dass elektronenmigration schon wirklich ein Thema ist.

Hat mal eben jemand eine sinnvolle fankurve für eine 290 PCS+ für mich? Da mit den neuen Treibern der Afterburner ja nicht mehr geht, wollte ich die einem Freund direkt ins BIOS modden.


----------



## homeboy93 (13. Februar 2017)

Hab mir jetzt auch mal ne gebrauchte MSI 290 besorgt, da ich mit meiner GTX 770 immer Treibercrashes in Battlefield 1 hatte. AyyyyMD ftw!


----------



## ebastler (13. Februar 2017)

Ayyyy willkommen im roten Lager ^^
Mag die treue alte 290X echt gern, läuft seit Jahren super.

Tipp: Mit allen Treibern wo ReLive dabei steht geht kein Afterburner mehr - wenn du Custom-Lüfterkurven oder OC willst, musst das aktuell direkt ins Bios der GPU schreiben.
Ist aber ziemlich einfach


----------



## homeboy93 (13. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Info, ich schließe einfach mal, dass Wattman (noch) keine älteren GPUs unterstützt oder?


----------



## ebastler (13. Februar 2017)

Doch, tut er, aber bei mir irgendwie nur *******. Er funktioniert nicht wirklich sinnvoll bei mir.


----------



## homeboy93 (13. Februar 2017)

Okay. Ich hab den PC momentan noch verliehen, werds dann in 3 Wochen testen können.


----------



## ebastler (13. Februar 2017)

Bis dahin haben sie es ja vielleicht gefixt... Wäre langsam Zeit


----------



## CSOger (13. Februar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Tipp: Mit allen Treibern wo ReLive dabei steht geht kein Afterburner mehr - wenn du Custom-Lüfterkurven oder OC willst, musst das aktuell direkt ins Bios der GPU schreiben.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen.
290X und ReLive 17.1.2 läuft hier gerade mit dem Afterburner 4.3.0 und RTSS 6.5.1.8791.
Takt wird ohne Probleme im Afterburner übernommen und läuft natürlich auch in den Games.
Auch beim Vorgänger Treiber.
Morgen kommt der  17.2.1 rauf.

Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.2.1 Release Notes

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das es mit dem auch läuft.

Edit:

Auch beim 17.2.1 alles wie gehabt auf meiner Kiste.


----------



## ebastler (13. Februar 2017)

Sobald ich im Afterburner den RAM Takt ändere mit 17.1.2 flackert mein Bildschirm wie irre und das wars. Wenn ich den Core Takt ändere, taktet die GPU nur mehr in den zweithöchsten Power state hoch.


----------



## CSOger (13. Februar 2017)

Wie gesagt,hier läuft alles wie es soll.


----------



## D0pefish (5. März 2017)

Womöglich ist es mir bisher einfach nicht aufgefallen, jedoch seit dem whql-17.2.1-feb28 kann ich mit der R9 290 VSR-Auflösungen bis UHD am 16:10/1920x1200-Panel via DVI-D nutzen. Mit älteren Treibern waren 3840x2100p das Maximum. Im Anhang findet man (m)einen registry-Tweak für die Aktivierung unaufgeführter 16:9 und 16:10 Auflösungen bis 3840x2400. 
3840x2400p funktionieren aber leider immer noch nicht. Im Desktop-Betrieb ist VSR an meinem Panel deshalb weiter unbrauchbarer Murks aber beim Zocken hat man schonmal ein par mehr Möglichkeiten. Hier fällt die Unschärfe nicht so schwer ins Gewicht. Sehr gut!


----------



## ebastler (5. März 2017)

Ich hab jetzt ein 390X Modbios auf meiner 290X drauf. 0,93V im Idle mit 2 Screens statt der vollen 1,24V - sehr geil.

Sonst hab ich keine großen Unterschiede bemerkt, etwas weniger Sprünge in der Spannung abhängig von der Last eventuell.

Afterburner oder Trixx gehen immer noch nicht. Sobald ich da etwas am Chip oder Core Takt änder, flackert ne halbe Sekunde der Screen, dann hab ich wieder den stock Takt. Hab Wattman noch nicht benutzt/aktiviert seit dem letzten Mal DDU + Treiber und ich hab ne aktuellsten Treiber.

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich den Afterburner zum Laufen kriege? Wattman ist Krebs und läuft nur so halb. Ich will wieder ein halbwegs brauchbares OC Profil ausloten und ins BIOS flashen.


----------



## stimpi2k10 (5. März 2017)

Bei mir funktioniert  Afterburner auch normal. Die R290(x) ist echt eine tolle Graka. Hatte meine seit Release und war mehr als zufrieden besonders weil die Leistung durch neue Treiber in vielen Spielen noch mal gesteigert wurde. Overlocking  war bei den GPUs nicht so toll auch wenn ich ne gute erwischt habe mehr als 1200 war nicht drin. Werde meine GPU jetzt durch eine 4k fähige GPU ersetzten, die ich mir vorbestellt habe. Wollte eigentlich auf Vega warten aber es hat leider nicht gepasst habe mir die 1080Ti vorbestellt. Wollte eigentlich keine Grüne aber das Warten auf Vega und die 8GB Vram  waren dann doch Grund für eine Ti und natürlich die Marketing Strategie von Nvida. Da wurde ich dann schwach.  Besonders das OC bei NV ist enorm und da ich ne Wasserkühlung habe, denke ich, dass da einiges geht. Die R290x wird nicht verkauft und bleibt mir so ja noch erhalten und ich werde nie vergessen wie viel Spaß ich mit der Karte hatte.


----------



## derneuemann (6. März 2017)

Ach grün, oder rot ist doch egal, mit der 1080ti wirst du wohl sehr viel spaß Haben, in 4K. 

Ich hoffe das Vega, besser abschneidet, als Ryzen für Spieler. So oder so, kann man sich Heute ja nicht beschweren. Hardware reicht so lange, wenn man etwas an den Reglern dreht.

@ebastler  hast du mal den GPU Treiber, Afterburner mal  beides entfernt und dann neu installiert?


----------



## ebastler (6. März 2017)

Jupp, DDU laufen lassen, Afterburner deinstalliert, dann den Treiber neu installiert und Afterburner installiert. Gibt es ne neuere Version als 4.3.0 stable?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. März 2017)

Ist Crimson (aktuell 17.1.2) bei euch eigentlich auch so ein Sorgenkind?
Bei mir setzt er andauernd den GPU Clock im WattMan auf den dynamischen Standardtakt zurück. Jetzt wollte ich mal per Menü auf die aktuelle 17.3.1 (u.A. wegen Wildlands) patchen und er ist komplett eingefroren.
Das gesamte Interface ist nun schon seit 15 Minuten ausgegraut, hab immernoch die Lade-Animation in der Mitte...

Muss ich wohl wieder mit DDU hinterher -.-


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. März 2017)

Habe mit 17.2 kein Problem. Nutze allerdings auch kein WattMann sondern Msi Afterburner. 

Sent from my P8 Lite 2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (7. März 2017)

Warum kann jeder außer mir den Afterburner benutzen? -.-


----------



## Octobit (7. März 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Warum kann jeder außer mir den Afterburner benutzen? -.-


Ich bekomme mit dem auch immer sporadisch Bluescreens - @stock


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. März 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Warum kann jeder außer mir den Afterburner benutzen? -.-


Ich hab bei neueren Treiber auch ne neuere Version AB nehmen müssen sonst ging die Temperaturanzeige und somit die LS nicht 

Sent from my P8 Lite 2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## belle (9. März 2017)

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem eine 7950, welche bisher für mittlere bis hohe Details in 1080p ausreichte. Dennoch habe ich zwecks mehr Performance bei zudem höheren Details zu einer gebrauchten XFX R9 290 im Ref-Design gegriffen (Lüfter war mir bewusst), außerdem wollte ich mal an einen Hawaii Hand anlegen... 
Vom Standard-BIOS 015.039 habe ich auf das XFX OC-BIOS 015.041 geflasht und das per Hawaii-BIOS-Reader angepasst. Die Idle-Spannung lag bei 993 mV, die restlichen Spannungen der Taktschritte bis zum Maximum verbargen sich außer besagtem Idle-Wert hinter Zahlenwerten (womöglich im Bezug zur ASIC-Qualität), ließen sich aber durch eine vierstellige Zahl in Millivolt Pi mal Daumen ersetzen, da ich nicht auf Software hierfür vertraue.

Zurzeit bin ich bei 1125 mV VDDC (984 mV VDDCI) im Maximum stabil, bei Rise of the Tomb Raider DX12 und Civ 6 DX12  lagen dann knapp 1,11 V laut GPUz an. Ich könnte noch ein bisschen weiter runter gehen, dann gibt es nach längerem Zocken aber leichte Grafikfehler und Blackscreens unter Mantle / DX12. Ein Unlock auf 290X ist leider nicht möglich, bin aber mit anliegenden ca. -100 mV sehr zufrieden. Ein Übertaktungsspielraum über 980 MHz existiert dabei aber nicht mehr, dennoch wird sie trotz Referenz-Kühler nur noch max. 85°C warm bei ca. 48% Lüftergeschwindigkeit unter Volllast (Wandlertemperaturen 1 & 2 laut GPUz zwischen 65 und 80°C, nie darüber).

*EDIT*
Die Idle-Spannung konnte ich auf 875 mV belassen, aber der Eintrag der  nächsten VDDC-Stufe musste dann von 1,025 V auf 1,04 V angehoben werden (je nach  ASIC dann mehr oder weniger nah an der eingetragenen Spannung), dafür  konnte ich die VDDCI (Bus-Spannung GPU /Speicher) wieder auf 0,97 V  senken (hat kaum Auswirkungen).

Der PowerIn Peak-Wert beträgt laut GPUz je nach Game bis zu 180 bis 190 Watt, der Durchschnitt befindet sich zwischen ca. 130 - 150 Watt, wobei der Maximal-Takt dauerhaft gehalten wird. 
Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ebastler schrieb:


> Warum kann jeder außer mir den Afterburner benutzen? -.-


Ich  hatte mit dem Afterburner auch Probleme, vor allem bei Verwendung von  hardwarenäheren Schnittstellen. Rise of the Tombraider startet z.B.  nicht einmal mit geöffnetem Afterburner 4.3.


DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das gesamte Interface ist nun schon seit  15 Minuten ausgegraut, hab immernoch die Lade-Animation in der Mitte...
> Muss ich wohl wieder mit DDU hinterher -.-


Ich hatte das bisher auch einmal beim Upgrade vom 17.1.1 auf 17.1.2. Der Crimson wurde dann manuell heruntergeladen und beim Setup der noch relativ frische Punkt "Neuinstallation" gewählt, wobei auch vorherige Treiber entfernt werden.


----------



## homeboy93 (14. März 2017)

Hab meine 290 auch mal undervoltet, läuft jetzt mit 0,977v VDDC (-67mV im Afterburner), damit die Grafikkarte etwas leiser bleibt.

Als Overclock hab ich 1060 MHz mit +6mV im Afterburner.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2017)

Meine läuft bei - 50mV 85%PT bei 1000 MHz sehr schön erträglich. OC ist bei mir 1150 und Vcore muss noch ausgetüftelt werden bei 150%PT, allerdings überlege ich auf 1100 runter zu gehen, weil bei 1150 MHz die Lautstärke nahe an unerträglich geht


----------



## GEChun (17. März 2017)

Gibt es bei der 290 einen Bug mit dem Stromsparmodus?

Hab hier nen PC da steckt eine Gigabyte 290 drin. 
Er fährt normal hoch.

Ist der PC allerdings lange nicht benutzt gewesen, soll er automatisch herunterfahren.
Leider klappt dann der Neustart nicht, es kommt immer ein BlueScreen.

Getestet wurden schon ein anderes Netzteil, Ram, andere Grafikkarte, Mainboard (Sichtprüfung)

Mit einer  R9 270 kommt dieser Fehler nicht...


----------



## ebastler (17. März 2017)

Hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit, kann aber sein. Flash Mal n anderes Vbios. Viele 290(X) hatten richtige Müllbiosse ab Werk.

Hat sie n Referenz-PCB? 
Meine Referenz 290X Sapphire Referenz war erst stabil nachdem ich da das Bios der Tri-X geflasht hab. Davor hatte ich ab und an blackscreens am Desktop.


----------



## bath92 (17. März 2017)

Nur eine Vermutung:

Aber es könnte mit der Fast-Boot-Option zusammenhängen. Die bereitet bei manchen Hardware-Kombinationen Probleme.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. März 2017)

Das Problem mit dem nicht hochtaktenden VRAM hat sich bei mir übrigens erledigt - offenbar hat der AMD-Treiber seit 16.11.5, also seitdem WattMan für Nicht-Polaris-Karten eingeführt wurde, Probleme mit per VBIOS-Mod geänderten Taktraten. Mit einem anderen VBIOS (das von den Radeon R9 390(X)-Karten stammende 290X-Mod-VBIOS) taktet die Karte entsprechend wieder völlig normal hoch- und runter.

Ich bin gerade am Rätseln, wie meine 290X sage und schreibe 1900MHz Speichertakt zumindest in GTA5 stabil schaffen kann...  Eine Stunde ist das Spiel bisher weder abgestürzt, noch zeigt es Grafikfehler. 
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/2r7d5

Dieses Mod-VBIOS legt zwar ne VDDCI-Spannung von 1.031V an (also 31mV mehr wie normalerweise üblich...), allerdings ist das ja jetzt auch nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel mehr - und die Speicherkühler vom Morpheus werden nur lauwarm. Die Spannung vom VRAM sollte eigentlich auch normal sein - schließlich ist die VRAM-Spannung bei Hawaii an die GPU-Spannung gekoppelt - die liegt mit bis zu 1.227V aber im normalen Bereich.

Zumal dieses Mod-VBIOS eigentlich dafür bekannt ist, der knapperen Speichertimings wegen deutlich geringere GPU- und Speichertaktraten zu verursachen.

EDIT: Mit eingestellten 1900MHz ist SkyDiver zwar noch vorm Start abgesoffen, lief aber mit eingestellten 1800MHz durch... Nur liest SystemInfo nur 1250 aus?

EDIT2: Vermutlich ein Fehler vom Grafiktreiber - bei Nutzung einer benutzerdefinierten Auflösung hat der VRAM (angeblich...) nicht mehr heruntergetaktet. Sobald ich die normale 2560x1440@60Hz-Auflösung ausgewählt hatte (oder 2560x1440@75Hz + CVT - Verringerte Austastung -> letzteres ist übrigens bei mir die Lösung, damit auch bei meiner benutzerdefinierten Auflösung wieder der VRAM heruntergetaktet wird...), ist die Grafikkarte so hart gecrashed, dass ich nicht mal mehr den abgesicherten Modus von Windows aufrufen konnte.


----------



## belle (20. März 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Meine läuft bei - 50mV 85%PT bei 1000 MHz sehr schön erträglich. OC ist bei mir 1150 und Vcore muss noch ausgetüftelt werden bei 150%PT, allerdings überlege ich auf 1100 runter zu gehen, weil bei 1150 MHz die Lautstärke nahe an unerträglich geht


Ja, das würde ich dir auch empfehlen.  Die sinnvollsten Übertaktungen bezüglich Mehrleistung / Mehrverbrauch und Hitzeentwicklung lagen beim Hawaii oft zwischen 1080 und 1110 MHz.
Ich musste mein BIOS noch ein bisschen anpassen, nach einiger Zeit kam es random zu Abstürzen. Ich hatte übersehen, dass die Speicherspannung bei Hawaii mit dem DPM-1-State der GPU-Spannung in Verbindung steht.

Die Idle-Spannung konnte ich auf 875 mV belassen, aber der Eintrag der nächsten VDDC-Stufe musste dann auf 1,04 V angehoben werden (je nach ASIC dann mehr oder weniger nah an der eingetragenen Spannung), dafür konnte ich die VDDCI (Bus-Spannung GPU /Speicher) wieder auf 0,97 V senken (hat kaum Auswirkungen).


ebastler schrieb:


> Hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit, kann aber  sein. Flash Mal n anderes Vbios. Viele 290(X) hatten richtige Müllbiosse  ab Werk.


Ja, das kann ich bestätigen. Das Nutzen der Sicherheit durch das Dual-BIOS und entsprechendes Probieren verschiedener BIOS-Versionen kann sich lohnen. Meine Referenz-XFX läuft mit dem XFX 015.041 sehr gut.


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem nicht hochtaktenden VRAM  hat sich bei mir übrigens erledigt - offenbar hat der AMD-Treiber seit  16.11.5, also seitdem WattMan für Nicht-Polaris-Karten eingeführt wurde,  Probleme mit per VBIOS-Mod geänderten Taktraten. Mit einem anderen  VBIOS (das von den Radeon R9 390(X)-Karten stammende 290X-Mod-VBIOS)  taktet die Karte entsprechend wieder völlig normal hoch- und runter.
> Dieses Mod-VBIOS legt zwar ne VDDCI-Spannung von 1.031V an (also  31mV mehr wie normalerweise üblich...), allerdings ist das ja jetzt auch  nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel mehr - und die Speicherkühler vom Morpheus  werden nur lauwarm. Die Spannung vom VRAM sollte eigentlich auch normal  sein - schließlich ist die VRAM-Spannung bei Hawaii an die GPU-Spannung  gekoppelt - die liegt mit bis zu 1.227V aber im normalen Bereich.


Meine BIOS-Änderung des Speichertaktes funktionierte problemlos. Diese ist zurzeit nur marginal auf 1300 MHz angehoben indem ich die Werte bei "VDDCI" und "MemClock3" im HawaiiBIOSReader änderte, macht aber keine Zicken (17.2.1, 17.3.1, 17.3.2). Die VDDCI-Spannung hat wohl nur geringe Auswirkungen, soll aber für einen hohen Speichertakt wichtig sein. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man für einen dauerhaften Betrieb nicht über 1,05 V gehen sollte. Diese Spannung betrifft wohl nur die Anbindung des Speichers an die GPU, wenn ich nicht falsch liege.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2017)

Habe nochmal optimiert. Habe nun ein sehr schönes effizientes und leises Profil mit noch mehr auf geringe Lautstärke ausgelegt erstellt: 77%PT - 81mV (=-31mV von Standardspannung) bei 960 MHz. Lüfter drehen bei ~73-75°C idR bei 27% und himmlischer Ruhe. Dazu noch ein moderat übertaktetes Profil mit 1100 MHz und nur +15% PT, vielleicht optimiere ich das noch etwas. Wird sonst etwas laut.


----------



## belle (27. März 2017)

Ich habe auch noch etwas nachgearbeitet. Ich bin auf vom BIOS XFX 015.041 auf das Visiontek 015.042 (für Referenzkarten) umgestiegen, die erste Spannung über dem Idle-Wert muss aufgrund des Zusammenhangs mit dem Speicher etwas höher ausfallen, die Maximalspannung unter Last konnte noch etwas weiter sinken. Somit liegen nun mit normalem Powertarget um die 82°C unter Last (Rise of the Tombraider DX12) an bei maximal 46% Lüftergeschwindigkeit (noch erträglich) und zwischen 1,05 bis 1,1 Volt VDDC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. April 2017)

Servus  ich hab gerade eine Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC für 100€ ergattern können.
Ich will dann mal testen, wie gut Crossfire mit dieser und der MSI 390x funktioniert (wenn die Karte dann angekommen ist).
Klar der Vram wird auf 4GB für beide Karten heruntergesetzt aber evtl. ergeben sich auch Probleme mit der der Bandbreite pro GB. 

Wird meine erste Erfahrung mit zwei Karten deswegen würde mich interessieren ob jmd ein paar Tips für mich hat.
Die Karte werde ich aber nicht allzu lange benutzen, da ein Bekannter gerade nach einem PC zum Spielen sucht :/.


----------



## LDNV (22. April 2017)

Hab diesen Test in der Konfiguration auch schon probiert. Macht echt was her, aber die Abwärme im case... Würde es daher, dauerhaft, nur mit wäku oder wirklich großen case @ AC4/Morpheus auf den Karten empfehlen. 

Ansonsten gab es keine großen Probleme. Das größte Problem sind meist die Spiele selbst... 

Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Mai 2017)

Diejenigen Besitzer einer 390, die Probleme mit Wattman haben, sollten den frischen erschienenen 17.5.1 testen. Dort wird das Problem als behoben vermerkt.


Spoiler



*Fixed Issues*

Fixed an issue that may sometimes cause the error message "1603" during uninstall.
Radeon Settings may sometimes fail to update through the auto Radeon Software update feature.
Forza Horizon 3 may experience minor graphics corruption in some game maps
Sid Meier's Civilization VI may experience an application crash when using Hybrid Graphics system configurations and windowed game mode
Radeon WattMan may fail to apply settings on some Radeon R9 390 series graphics products.
Added switchable graphics support for Unigine Superposition for XConnect and Hybrid Graphics.

*Known Issues*

The Display feature in Radeon Settings "GPU Scaling" may not function for some games.
Radeon Settings may crash on switching Windows user after toggling AMD CrossFire technology mode.
A small amount of apps may still experience issues with Borderless Fullscreen mode and AMD FreeSync technology if other applications or game launchers are running on the primary screen in the background.
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive and World of Warcraft may experience flickering or performance issues the first time the game is launched on a system boot with AMD FreeSync technology enabled. Workarounds include exiting and restarting the application or task switching (alt+tab) in and out of the game to fix the issue.

*Known Issues for Radeon ReLive*

The XBOX DVR application may cause conflicts with Radeon ReLive, users are suggested to disable XBOX DVR if Radeon ReLive is experiencing issues.
Radeon ReLive may fail to install on AMD APU Family products or experience a system hang or failure to record when using the recording feature on AMD APU Family products.
Radeon ReLive may intermittently fail to work after performing task switches of applications. A work around is to disable and then enable the feature in Radeon Software.
Radeon ReLive may exhibit corruption in recordings when capturing Microsoft Office applications.
Radeon ReLive may experience recording or streaming issues when task switching using ALT+TAB.


----------



## Körschgen (5. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute, immer noch tapfer die 290 am reiten?

Wem juckt es langsam ähnlich übel in den Fingern?

Die 1070er werden immer günstiger...

Die 290 soll endlich in den Render Knecht wandern.

Wartet ihr alle auf Vega, oder habt ihr auch schon die ein oder andere Geforce im Blick?


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Mai 2017)

Ich warte auf Vega


----------



## Dremor (5. Mai 2017)

Bin ebenfalls noch auf der 290, ja es juckt, allerdings laufen alle Sachen die ich zocke, BF1, Division , DoW3 noch richtig gut. 

Daher, Mal sehen was Vega uns bringt.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Körschgen (5. Mai 2017)

Naja in 1440p komme ich schon an die Grenzen der Karte.

Mich reizen die 1070er vor allem wegen der ~170W.

Wenn die EVGA SC2 50 € billiger wäre...


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Mai 2017)

Hätte ich doch nur gleich 8GB VRAM genommen aber Anfang 2014 hörte man noch so gut wie Überall, mehr als 4GB braucht man noch lange nicht. Aber am ehesten würde ich wechseln weil meine 290x echt Hot ist. Will aber auf jeden Fall erst Vega sehen. Mal sehen wie lange es dann noch bis zum kleinen Vega dauert.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Mai 2017)

Ja mich juckt es auch.... In Witcher 3 Blood and Whine auf 1440p max sinkt die Bildrate teils unangenehm.
Ich hab jetzt schon ein paar Monate gewartet, da kann ich auch nochmal etwas warten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Mai 2017)

Warten, warten, warten.. 

Flüssig zocken oder zusehen? 

Ich konnte nicht mehr warte und habe mir die 1080 gegönnt. 

Die 290 VaporX war schon nervig weil extrem laut und extrem heiß! 

Die neue höre ich nicht aus dem case raus..


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Mai 2017)

Ich brauch aktuell eigentlich keine Mehrleistung (Lass die 290X gerade mit 1060/1475@Stock Volt laufen), aber es juckt ja schon nach zwei Jahren. 

Vielleicht greife ich ne zweite 290 ab wenn alle auf Vega wechseln, hab ja nen 850Watt Schweißbrenner und XL-ATX Gehäuse. 4GB... müssen halt irgendwie reichen.

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## Skrondgar (5. Mai 2017)

Ich warte mit meiner 290X auf Vega. Habe Ende 2016 freudig auf einen günstigen Freesync Monitor gesetzt, daher bin ich schon gespannt, was AMD abliefern wird. Sollte Vega meine Erwartungen nicht erfüllen, dann habe ich immernoch einen 144 Hz Monitor mit einer schnellen Nvidia Karte (wahrscheinlich einer 1080) und muss dann beim umrüsten auf 4K direkt den Aufpreis für Gsync blechen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Mai 2017)

Ich sehe keinen Grund weshalb ich von meiner 290 wechseln sollte, meist reicht die Leistung für meine Spiele selbst in WQHD oder gar 3K vollkommen aus und da wo sie nicht ausreicht werden die Details halt runtergestellt. Eine 1070 kommt für mich nicht in Frage, die geringe Mehrleistung ist mir den Preis nicht wert. Eine neue Grafikkarte wird wohl erst kommen, wenn meine 290 stirbt oder ich meinen Monitor wechsle.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Mai 2017)

Werde meine 290X wohl auch noch so lange wie möglich ausreizen. Spätestens, bis Kingdom Come endlich da ist 
Mit etwas Undervolting lässt sich hoffentlich auch der Sommer noch einigermaßen überstehen. Immerhin läuft die Karte dank Morpheus und inzwischen zwei 120er SW3 ziemlich ruhig.

Schade nur, dass ich sie übergangsweise nicht mehr stabil auf über 1050 MHz bringen kann.
Die alte Matrix geht inzwischen schon am Krückstock


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Mai 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Grund weshalb ich von meiner 290 wechseln sollte, meist reicht die Leistung für meine Spiele selbst in WQHD oder gar 3K vollkommen aus und da wo sie nicht ausreicht werden die Details halt runtergestellt. Eine 1070 kommt für mich nicht in Frage, die geringe Mehrleistung ist mir den Preis nicht wert. Eine neue Grafikkarte wird wohl erst kommen, wenn meine 290 stirbt oder ich meinen Monitor wechsle.



Naja, es kommt drauf an..

Wahrscheinlich reicht es für *dich* mit 40-60 FPS..


----------



## bath92 (5. Mai 2017)

Meine läuft (1125/1500) noch wie am ersten Tag und dank Morpheus + 120er SW + LM habe ich auch nur max. 65°C in Witcher 3 (1440q). 

Aber Vega interessiert mich auf alle Fälle, werde nur nicht gleich bei Release umsteigen, sondern erst im Herbst.
Dann aber auch nur, wenn Rockstar Erbarmen mit den PC-Gamern hat. 

Im Moment gibt´s für mich einfach kein Spiel das mich wirklich interessiert und nicht auch noch mit dem Hawaii-Chip gut laufen würde.


----------



## Jimiblu (5. Mai 2017)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Diejenigen Besitzer einer 390, die Probleme mit Wattman haben, sollten den frischen erschienenen 17.5.1 testen. Dort wird das Problem als behoben vermerkt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Habe es mit ner R9 390 Nitro ausprobiert, ich kann nun Spannungsänderungen / Taktveränderungen einstellen und diese bleiben auch gespeichert. Allerdings taktet meine Karte nun nur noch maximal in den P-State 5, egal was ich einstelle. Dieser bleibt dann auch immer bei 935  mhz, selbst bei 99-100% Auslastung der Graka. 
Weiterhin gibts für mich keine Möglichkeit eine eigene Lüfterkurve im Wattman anzulegen oder Temperaturtargets einzustellen. Ach menno!
Werd wohl weiterhin einen alten Treiber + AB benutzen. Was mache ich bloß falsch...kann ja nur daran liegen, dass die Karte kein Referenzdesign ist, oder?


----------



## Körschgen (5. Mai 2017)

Hab mir die Phoenix mal geordert; die 290 samt morpheus landet im After-Effects/Premiere/Render PC.


----------



## LaVolpe (5. Mai 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> . Was mache ich bloß falsch...kann ja nur daran liegen, dass die Karte kein Referenzdesign ist, oder?



Ach Quatsch. Bruder hängt auch auf dem 16.11.5 mit AB rum, weil der Relive einfach Probleme macht. Entweder selber oder in Kombi mit AB


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. August 2017)

Hey Mädelz 
habe auch ein Problem. Wollte mal den neusten Treiber ausprobieren nach langer langer Zeit aber mit den neusten Treibern von AMD takt diese nicht in Games hoch. Sie bleibt immer auf 300mhz und ich habe dann natürlich zuwenig FPS 

Habt ihr auch diese Probleme oder liegt es wohl am MSi AB der bei mir immer im Hintergrund mitläuft...


----------



## xaskor (9. August 2017)

Es liegt am AB.
Deinstalliere den KOMPLETT und dann installieren den Treiber clean neu. Dann sollte es klappen.
Für den 17.7.2 dann den neusten AB Beta benutzen der extra für den Treiber ist


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. August 2017)

Ok danke...werde es morgen testen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. August 2017)

Löppt [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xaskor (14. August 2017)

Hat das geklappt was ich geschrieben hab?^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. August 2017)

xaskor schrieb:


> Hat das geklappt was ich geschrieben hab?^^


Jo [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (20. August 2017)

Hab ein Problem mit dem 2 bios von meiner 290 windforce, wenn ich den Schalter auf pos. 2 stehen habe bekomme ich kein Bild beim hochfahren. Auf pos1 läuft alles. Hatte jetzt noch das f12 bios draufgeflasht. Kann es sein das das bios defekt ist oder kann man da noch was dran machen?


----------



## Duvar (20. August 2017)

Bald 1 mio Hits, dann wird gefeiert^^


----------



## gridderGER (20. August 2017)

belle schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch etwas nachgearbeitet. Ich bin auf vom BIOS XFX 015.041 auf das Visiontek 015.042 (für Referenzkarten) umgestiegen, die erste Spannung über dem Idle-Wert muss aufgrund des Zusammenhangs mit dem Speicher etwas höher ausfallen, die Maximalspannung unter Last konnte noch etwas weiter sinken. Somit liegen nun mit normalem Powertarget um die 82°C unter Last (Rise of the Tombraider DX12) an bei maximal 46% Lüftergeschwindigkeit (noch erträglich) und zwischen 1,05 bis 1,1 Volt VDDC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Danke Belle*! Du hast mir damit heute am spaeten Nachmittag sehr geholfen! Ich habe deine Werte fuer meine *R9 290* von *Powercolor* uerbernommen! _Und es funktioniert bisher ganz gut !_Ob auch runde _0.95 mV - 1000 mV_ stabil mit weniger Takt moeglich waeren? Fuer diesen heißen "Hawaii -Chip sicherlich nicht ganz verkehrt. Wie denkst du darueber? Wie hoch hast du unter Fan Profile den max. PWM - Wert eingestellt?
(_Ganz untern !_)


----------



## tsd560ti (20. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab ein Problem mit dem 2 bios von meiner 290 windforce, wenn ich den Schalter auf pos. 2 stehen habe bekomme ich kein Bild beim hochfahren. Auf pos1 läuft alles. Hatte jetzt noch das f12 bios draufgeflasht. Kann es sein das das bios defekt ist oder kann man da noch was dran machen?


Ist das F12 BIOS das Neueste? 

Zwei Dinge die mir einfallen:
-  UEFI // Legacy  
- inkompatibel zum Mainboard BIOS, wenn das schon älter ist


Ich hab meine 290X leider nicht mehr, im Miningwahn meistbietend abgestoßen,  aber vielleicht wage ich mich mal irgendwann an Crossfire mit 8GB Karten, wenn die wieder günstig sind


----------



## belle (20. August 2017)

gridderGER schrieb:


> *Danke Belle*!Wie denkst du darueber? Wie hoch hast du unter Fan Profile den max. PWM - Wert eingestellt?
> (_Ganz untern !_)


Gern geschehen! Es freut mich, dass meine Erfahrungen hilfreich waren.
Runde 1 Volt empfinde ich als problematisch, durch die Kopplung des zweiten oder dritten States an den Speicher (bei mir ab anliegenden 1,037 V in dem Takt-Status laut GPUz endstabil). Eine normale 290 legt unter Vollast schon ca. 1,21 Volt an (1,25 V eingetragen, Spannung dann je nach ASIC). Da sind stabile maximal rund 1,1 Volt schon ein guter Wert. 
Ich nutze zur Sicherheit eine maximale PWM von 65% für ein Temperatur-Ziel von 85°C (maximale Temperatur und ASIC Temperatur 90°C). Bei der Einstellung der Lüfterkurve nutze ich den Silentmode nicht (die 0 / 1 Einstellung). Dabei werden die restlichen Temp-Settings bis zum Erreichen der Maximaltemperatur ignoriert.


----------



## Sixe44 (20. August 2017)

Wie läuft bei euch PUBG? Welche Einstellungen, wie viel FPS?
Auf welchem Takt läuft eure Karte?

Liegt es am Spiel, dass ich bei einfachsten Animationen teils harte FPS-Einbrüche habe?


----------



## xaskor (20. August 2017)

Das Game läuft auf Amd allgemein grottig


----------



## drstoecker (20. August 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ist das F12 BIOS das Neueste?
> 
> Zwei Dinge die mir einfallen:
> -  UEFI // Legacy
> ...



Ja das f12 ist das letzte laut Homepage. Das mit dem uefi habe ich auch schon gedacht. Aber habe 3 verschiedene windforce Karten gekauft und nur diese eine macht mit dem 2ten bios zicken. Mainboard ist ein b350m mortar Arctic mit letztem Beta bios. Das 2te bios ist doch schreibgeschützt oder?

update:
hab mal ein z75 pro3 installiert und siehe da das 2te bios läuft. lag dann doch am uefi. danke dir.


----------



## ebastler (20. August 2017)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Wie läuft bei euch PUBG? Welche Einstellungen, wie viel FPS?
> Auf welchem Takt läuft eure Karte?
> 
> Liegt es am Spiel, dass ich bei einfachsten Animationen teils harte FPS-Einbrüche habe?


Schatten auf Low oder Mittel, AA auf Low, Render Distance Ultra, alles andere very low. 2560*1440, 70-90 fps. Keine Drops.

Karte läuft auf 1100/1400 (Core/Speicher), hab mein OC ins BIOS eingetragen. 390X Modbios auf 290X Referenzkarte mit 4GB.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. August 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Schatten auf Low oder Mittel, AA auf Low, Render Distance Ultra, alles andere very low. 2560*1440, 70-90 fps. Keine Drops.
> 
> Karte läuft auf 1100/1400 (Core/Speicher), hab mein OC ins BIOS eingetragen. 390X Modbios auf 290X Referenzkarte mit 4GB.



Augenkrebs statt FPS-Drops. dX


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xaskor (21. August 2017)

Alle die es einigermaßen ernst nehmen spielen mit den settings


----------



## EyRaptor (21. August 2017)

Servus, ich benutzte gerade wieder meine 390x, wollte mal wissen ob / welches (welche Version) OC tool mit dem aktuellen Treiber funktioniert.
Ist wegen einer Rücksendung nur für kurze Zeit, aber sie ist mir @stock zu laut. Da die Karte aber nicht im loop der Wasserkühlung ist, würde ich gerne etwas undervolten.


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2017)

Yaaay 1 mio Hits geknackt. Die Karten waren so geil bzw sind es immer noch.
Verneige mich vor der 290 / 290X


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. August 2017)

Einfach den Wattman im Treiber nutzen der hat bei mir am meisten Undervolting zugelassen im direkten Vergleich zu sonstigen bekannten wie dem Afterburner.


----------



## gridderGER (23. August 2017)

*Ok, vielen Dank *"*belle"* *fuer diese wervollen Informationen*! Also laufen bei dir der Zweite und Dritte Power- State jeweils mit 1.037 mv stabil? Hast du diesen Wert auch im Bios -Editor eingegeben oder doch etwas hoeher? (z.B1040 mv)?  Die angegebenen 1.043 mV von dir, von deinem letzten Post , liefen bei mir ganz stabil! Diese habe ich im Hawaii - Editor auch erst einmal beibehalten!

Die* VDDCI*, - _bei 0.95 mV, laut GPUZ - 0.945 mV_. Bei mir laufen momentan im "Leerlauf" runde 0. 800 mV (im Editor) stabil! Der Grafikchip wird dadurch im Leerlauf noch sparsamer und kuehler ! (37 Grad bei mir , vorher stehts um die 40 Grad) Die Luefterdrehzahl wurde auf 20 % fixiert (ca. 1100 Umdrehungen / Minute) bis zu einer Temperatur von 70 Grad Celsius. *VRM 1 und VRM 2* betragen 30 / 32 Grad Celsius !

*Ein Tipp von mir !* : _Wenn ihr den Ramtakt im "Hawaii -Bios z.B auf 500 Mhz begrenzt, den Flash - Vorgang startet und spater unter Windows zu "Whatmen" wechselt dann koennt ihr im Treiber den Speichertakt/ die Bandbreite beliebig je nach Einsatz flexibler anpassen!_ Bei mir sind es momentan 128.0 GB /s !


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. August 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Yaaay 1 mio Hits geknackt. Die Karten waren so geil bzw sind es immer noch.
> Verneige mich vor der 290 / 290X


Year[emoji7] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## belle (24. August 2017)

@ gridderGER

Genau, für den zweiten und dritten State nutze ich die gleiche Spannung. Damit habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich nutze dabei noch immer die angegebenen 1043 mV, manchmal wird auch in GPUz etwas weniger angezeigt bzw. liegt je nach GPU-Güte etwas weniger Spannung an. Du kannst evtl. noch auf 1035 mV runter gehen, aber mit noch weniger Spannung hatte ich auf Dauer Probleme bei häufigen Last-Wechseln (runter- und hochtakten).
Die VDDCI Spannung liegt bei mir mittlerweile bei ca. 970 mV, mit 950 mV gibt es bei mir erste leichte Grafikfehler (flackernde Texturen). Die Idle Spannung bei 875 mV läuft auch super, bei noch weniger sehe ich nur schwarz.


----------



## gridderGER (24. August 2017)

belle schrieb:


> @ gridderGER
> 
> Genau, für den zweiten und dritten State nutze ich die gleiche Spannung. Damit habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich nutze dabei noch immer die angegebenen 1043 mV, manchmal wird auch in GPUz etwas weniger angezeigt bzw. liegt je nach GPU-Güte etwas weniger Spannung an. Du kannst evtl. noch auf 1035 mV runter gehen, aber mit noch weniger Spannung hatte ich auf Dauer Probleme bei häufigen Last-Wechseln (runter- und hochtakten).
> Die VDDCI Spannung liegt bei mir mittlerweile bei ca. 970 mV, mit 950 mV gibt es bei mir erste leichte Grafikfehler (flackernde Texturen). Die Idle Spannung bei 875 mV läuft auch super, bei noch weniger sehe ich nur schwarz.



Oh wirklich? Das kann natuerlich gut sein da dein Ramtakt mit 1300Mhz laeuft! Bei mir standardmaeußig nur mit 1200 Mhz!
Also bei mir funktioniert es tadellos im Leerlauf! Habe die Spannung Stueck fuer Stueck nach unten hin korrigiert.
Wie hoch liegt dein ASIC - Wert ? Meiner liegt bei 76,9 % !


----------



## belle (24. August 2017)

gridderGER schrieb:


> Oh wirklich? Das kann natuerlich gut sein da dein Ramtakt mit 1300Mhz laeuft! Bei mir standardmaeußig nur mit 1200 Mhz!
> Also bei mir funktioniert es tadellos im Leerlauf! Habe die Spannung Stueck fuer Stueck nach unten hin korrigiert.
> Wie hoch liegt dein ASIC - Wert ? Meiner liegt bei 76,9 % !



Bei mir sind es nur 69,4%, was aber immer noch im Durchschnitt liegt und immerhin besser als eine 60% Gurke ist.


----------



## gridderGER (24. August 2017)

belle schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es nur 69,4%, was aber immer noch im Durchschnitt liegt und immerhin besser als eine 60% Gurke ist.


Die Chipgüte meiner R9 290 ist zumindest uerdurchschnittlich gut. Auch nicht schlecht und sogar etwas besser als meine alte  XFX 7770 1GB .
Ob eine GTX 780 Ti(Kepler) auch so gut undervoltingfaehig ist?


----------



## LDNV (25. August 2017)

Ja ist sie durchaus, eben auch je nach Chipgüte. 
Hatte ich schon hier. 

War insgesamt - bis zur TI - mit meiner damaligen Sapphire 290x 8 (!) GB auch sehr zufrieden  
Bei 1440p konnte ich die finger dann aber nicht mehr von der 980 TI lassen seiner Zeit.


----------



## belle (25. August 2017)

gridderGER schrieb:


> Die Chipgüte meiner R9 290 ist zumindest uerdurchschnittlich gut. Auch nicht schlecht und sogar etwas besser als meine alte  XFX 7770 1GB .
> Ob eine GTX 780 Ti(Kepler) auch so gut undervoltingfaehig ist?


Ja, das dachte ich auch. Über 75% findet man bei Hawaii selten.
Zu den großen Keplern kann ich nichts sagen, meine aber, dass es einen GK110 Rev A und einen optimierten Rev B-Die gab. Letzterer soll wesentlich besser "gegangen" sein.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. August 2017)

Kann mir bitte jemand den HawaiiBiosReader hochladen? Leider gibts den Editor nicht mehr auf Github zum Download... Danke.
EDIT: Vergesst es, der Typ hat nur sein Repo umgebaut und ich war zu blöd den Download im Release zu finden.


----------



## ebastler (27. August 2017)

belle schrieb:


> Ja, das dachte ich auch. Über 75% findet man bei Hawaii selten.



Ist eigentlich ne Referenz 290X aus einer frühen Charge von Sapphire. Zweiter Hand gekauft kurz vor 970/980 Release. 250€ nach 1-2 Monaten Laufzeit 

Geht ab wie Schmitts Katze. Wie man sieht hab ich ziemlich am BIOS gepfuscht... Da drauf läuft ein XFX 390X Modbios mit eigenen Taktraten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. August 2017)

Meine läuft auch. Eventuell fließt sie mit ins Erbe ein. xD


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iGameKudan (27. August 2017)

Meine 290X liegt leider knapp unter den 75%. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem packt die ihre 1100/1400MHz mit eingestellten 1,2V - unter Last resultiert das in 1,13 - 1,18V...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens auch mit dem 290X-Mod BIOS. 
Wobei ich, was Speicher-OC angeht, mit ner Elpida-Karte tendenziell eher ins Klo gegriffen habe... Die Elpida-Karten waren ja ne Zeit lang recht problematisch was Blackscreens anging.

Für mehr Takt bräuchte ich mehr Spannung, da wird die Karte aber zu warm. Ich müsste vermutlich mal vom Morpheus-Kühler bzw. dessen VRM-Kühler das Wärmeleitpad tauschen, aber die Karte wird unter Volllast (BF4 in Ultra, WQHD und mit MSAA 4x) mit 1,2V Spannung auf VRM1 über 100° warm. Genutzt wird ein Noiseblocker XL-2 und ein BeQuiet SilentWings 2 HighSpeed (vorher ein zweiter XL-2, jedoch ist der zu schwach, der BeQuiet-Lüfter bringt @stock-Taktraten 25° geringere VRM1-Temperaturen... Obwohl der ebenfalls gedrosselt arbeitet). Demontieren will ich die Karte allerdings auch nicht wirklich, da sich einer der Schraubbolzen gerne mal verklemmt und ich keine Zange zur Verfügung habe.

Aktuell teste ich unterschiedliche Speichertaktraten für die Teilllast- und Volllast-Powerstates - für 1400MHz Speichertakt sind 810mV eingestellte Idle-GPU-Spannung zu wenig, da brauchts mindestens 825mV.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert übrigens problemlos, der WattMan erkennt dann einfach zusätzliche Speicher-Powerstates. 
Nächster Schritt wäre dann das generelle Anpassen von Taktraten von GPU- und Speicher sowie deren Spannungen im Teilllastbereich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixe44 (28. August 2017)

Moin Leute,

ich lese hier ein wenig mit und habe meinen ASIC-Wert ausgelesen: 83.4%.
Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht? 

Außerdem: Führt Undervolting auch zu einer Möglichkeit, den Takt höher zu schrauben?
Meine 290 läuft auf 1070MHz/1380MHz stabil, laut 3DMark im Belastungstest Firestrike 100%.  Finde das aber trotzdem recht wenig, habe von 290ern gehört, die auf 1100+ MHz laufen.

LG


----------



## Dremor (29. August 2017)

Servus, habe Mal eine Frage.
Habe eine 290pcs+ 4gb.

 Die läuft aktuell stable auf 1100/1350 bei -31mv UV. 
Getestet mit Stunden in BF1, Witcher 3, DoW3 und unigine Superposition. 

Nun Frage ich mich wie ich  diese "Leistung" einordnen kann im Vergleich zu anderen Karten. 

Bei Benchmarks bringt es mir nix wenn ich die normalen Werte einer 290 sehe, denn diese sind ja durchaus einiges weniger..


Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (29. August 2017)

Pi mal Daumen landet ne 290 so zwischen einer RX470 und einer RX480 (ne 290 mit Tendenz zur 470, ne 290X mit Tendenz zur 480), sofern ihr der Speicher nicht ausgeht.


----------



## Dremor (29. August 2017)

Ok danke, das ist ja schon Mal n Anhaltspunkt. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. August 2017)

Naja je nach Taktung eben ne 290x kann auch mit ner 580 noch mithalten oder aber langsamer sein als ne 480 wenn man ne Stock Karte mit ab Werk mit 925 Mhz Chiptakt nimmt.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. August 2017)

@iGameKudan    VRM1 sollte gar nicht in der großen Reihe sondern kurz vor den Anschlüssen liegen.    Hast du da nen kleinen Kühler drauf?

Google-Ergebnis fur http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/771533d1411029388-r9-290x-thermalright-shaman-free-sync-hb27pge.jpg


----------



## iGameKudan (29. August 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Naja je nach Taktung eben ne 290x kann auch mit ner 580 noch mithalten oder aber langsamer sein als ne 480 wenn man ne Stock Karte mit ab Werk mit 925 Mhz Chiptakt nimmt.


Naja, nur lässt sich Hawaii auch nicht sooo wahnsinnig hoch übertakten. Mehr wie ca. 1100MHz ist schon recht gut... Polaris hat zwar ein paar weniger Shader wie Hawaii XT, taktet aber halt sehr viel schneller. Gerade die 580 rennt dann der 290X weg. Zumal Polaris auch tendenziell bessere Auslastungen schafft. 

Groß sind die Unterschiede gewiss nicht, aber außer in den Titeln wo die Speicherkomprimierung kaum funktioniert und man daher vom breiten Speicherinterface der 290(X) profitiert oder wo der Speicher ausgeht ist so eine 480/580 doch durchaus etwas flotter. 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> @iGameKudan    VRM1 sollte gar nicht in der großen Reihe sondern kurz vor den Anschlüssen liegen.    Hast du da nen kleinen Kühler drauf?
> 
> Google-Ergebnis fur http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/771533d1411029388-r9-290x-thermalright-shaman-free-sync-hb27pge.jpg


Da ist ein kleiner Kühler drauf. 

Aus Sicht einer eingebauten Karte (= Kühler nach unten) föhnt ja der linke Lüfter direkt über der GPU sowie die meisten Speicherchips an und damit auch diesen einzelnen VRM kurz vor den Displayanschlüssen. Dort sitzt bei mir der Noiseblocker XL2. Der rechte Lüfter, welcher die ganze Reihe an VRMs und einen Teil der Speicherchips anföhnt, sitzt der BeQuiet SilentWings 2 HighSpeed. 

Der dürfte definitiv flotter drehen - beide Lüfter sind an die Fanports vom DarkPowerPro 11 angebunden. Der XL2 hat ne maximale Drehgeschwindigkeit von 1400rpm, der SW2 HighSpeed glaube 2200. Und nachdem ich eben einen der beiden XL2 gegen den SW2 HighSpeed getauscht habe, sind die VRM1-Temperaturen stark gefallen. Daher meine Annahme, dass es die Reihe an VRMs ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sind 25° auch etwas hoch gegriffen, aber während mit dem XL2-Duogespann die VRM1s bei 1100MHz @(eingestellten)1,2V über 105° heiß wurden und sich die Karte aufgehangen hat, läuft die Karte mit dem XL2+SW2 HS-Gespann mit 89° auf VRM1 (sinkt im Laufe der Zeit auch noch auf 85°, da vermutlich die Lüftersteuerung des NTs aufdreht...). 

Mit den eingestellten 1,2V lief die Karte zwar letztenendes doch instabil (ich muss 1,225V einstellen), jedoch ist die Karte unter Last dann immer zuverlässig abgesoffen, sobald die 103-105° auf VRM1 erreicht wurden. Mit den kühleren VRMs lief die Karte spürbar länger... 

Übrigens lohnt sich ein Anpassen der Teilllast-Powerstates nicht. Die Spannung kann da auch nicht wesentlich niedriger eingestellt werden wie die Karte sie automatisch anlegt. Vermutlich nicht mal wegen dem GPU-Takt, sondern wegen dem Speichertakt - die Speicherspannung ist bei Hawaii ja an die GPU-Spannung gekoppelt. Und wenn man die Speichertaktraten (nennenswert) nach unten angepasst hat (mehr wie fünf unterschiedliche Speichertaktraten sorgen für einen Treiberabsturz beim Start...), hat man bei der Videowiedergabe das Problem, dass die Karte jenachdem wie weit man den Speichertakt bei Teilllast runtergedreht hat und wie hoch die Auflösung bzw. die Encodinglast ist, auf den Speichertakt des höchsten Powerstate hochtaktet und damit auch die GPU-Spannung (nur nicht die Taktrate...) des höchsten Powerstates anlegt. 

Aufgrund des fehlenden VDroops wegen der geringen Last hat das dann bei eingestellten 1,20V in 1,227V resultiert, wenn der maximale Speichertakt anlag. Hat man weniger wie ca. 900MHz Speichertakt bei Teillast eingestellt, lief die Karte praktisch immer im höchsten Speicher-Powerstate bei Videowiedergabe. Darüber hat die Karte mit höheren Taktraten immer seltener auf den maximalen Powerstate getaktet. 

Mit automatischen Teillastspannungen und vollem Speichertakt bei Teillast läuft die Karte mit ca. 1,03-1,14V bei Teillast. Kurz: Zwei Tage voll fürn Popo. 
Eigentlich schade, denn GPU-Z hat mir mit den geringen Speichertaktraten und den dann deutlich niedrigeren nötigen Spannungen auch einen bedeutend geringeren Verbrauch attestiert.


----------



## ebastler (30. August 2017)

Ist nicht VRM1 die lange Reihe und VRM2 der kleine neben den Monitorausgängen?


----------



## iGameKudan (30. August 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ist nicht VRM1 die lange Reihe und VRM2 der kleine neben den Monitorausgängen?


So auch mein Kenntnisstand...


----------



## gridderGER (30. August 2017)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich lese hier ein wenig mit und habe meinen ASIC-Wert ausgelesen: 83.4%.
> Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?
> ...



*Das ist ein sehr guter Wert!* Nein, mit _"Undervolting" / "Unterspannen"_ laesst sich nur die Leistungsaufnahme deiner Grafikkarte im_ "Idle"/" Leerlauf"_ oder_ unter Last reduzieren_ !


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. August 2017)

Theoretisch kannst du alle 290/290x mit der richtigen Spannung auf 1100 Mhz und darüber schrauben nur skalliert Hawaii nicht unbedingt gut mit dem Takt und die Leistungsaufnahme nimmt extrem zu. 1070 Mhz ist doch ganz ordentlich ich würde versuchen mit der Spannung so weit es geht runter zu kommen damit sparst du Strom und hast weniger Abwärme im Pc, so zwischen 1,1-1,15 Volt sollten möglich sein. Du musst auch bedenken das man mit 1070 Mhz bereits knappe 120 Mhz über Referenzdesign arbeitet.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. August 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Theoretisch kannst du alle 290/290x mit der richtigen Spannung auf 1100 Mhz und darüber schrauben nur skalliert Hawaii nicht unbedingt gut mit dem Takt und die Leistungsaufnahme nimmt extrem zu.


Bei Hawaii haut aber auch die Spannung extrem rein. Ich würde sogar sagen, bei weitem mehr wie der Takt..

 Ich habe mal einen noch schnelleren Lüfter rausgekramt, welcher noch stärker wie der SW2 HighSpeed ist. 
Nun kann ich sogar 1,35V einstellen (-> resultiert in 1,25V Lastspannung) bei 1150MHz einstellen, ohne dass die Spannungswandler über 100° kommen - trotz wahnwitzigen 315W Verbrauch laut GPU-Z. 
Meine Karte läuft allerdings irgendwo bei 1100MHz gegen die Wand. 1150MHz hat die nicht mal mit den 1,35V bzw 1,25V gepackt. Seis drum, die paar MHz machen eh nichts mehr aus. Senke ich die Spannung lieber wieder, das war eh nur ein Test.

1125/1450MHz bei 1,325V bzw 1,227-1,25V kommen bei ganzen 50-70W weniger raus.


----------



## gridderGER (31. August 2017)

*Guten Abend Leute !* -_ So, nun bin ich offiziell bei ca. 725 mV ( im Hawaii - Bios - Editor ) fuer den "Idle" - Modus bei meiner PC R9 290 4GB angekommen!_
 (_" Der Beweis folgt prompt ! "_ )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. August 2017)

Keine Ahnung Idle interessiert mich irgendwie immer null  der Verbrauch ist da sowieso so niedrig.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. August 2017)

HBM-VRAM? Kann man drauf verzichten... Stellt euch mal vor, man hätte auf den Hawaii-Karten nicht den unfassbar lahmen 5Gbps-Speicher verbaut- das war schon 2014 low. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. September 2017)

Ist im aktuellen Radeon Treiber eigentlich das  OSD enthalten oder ist das nur für Vega exclusiv?


----------



## DutchHaze (4. September 2017)

Könnte mir jemand mal eine Step-by-Step Anleitung geben um ein BIOS richtig auf meine 290x zu flashen? Habe damals eines von Powercolor zugeschickt bekommen wegen den Elpida Blackscreens. Habe aber wohl irgendetwas nicht beachtet und seitdem ist dieses BIOS tot und ich muss die Karte mit dem Quiet-BIOS laufen lassen[emoji28]. Lese hier andauernd was von Mod BIOS also kann doch irgendwo nicht so schwer sein

Gesendet von meinem Pixel XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (4. September 2017)

Download: Download AMD/ATI ATIFlash | techPowerUp
Anleitung: [Tutorial] ATIWinFlash - How to flash the BIOS of your ATI Cards

Das ist so ausführlich und gut beschrieben, da halte ich es für überflüssig noch eine zu erstellen 
Genau gleich geht es auch bei 290X noch.

Um das zweite BIOS zu fixen kann man angeblich ins Gute booten, dann im Betrieb den Schalter an der GPU umlegen und dann flashen. Hab ich aber selber nie versucht!

Falls du noch Fragen hast, immer raus damit, helfe gerne! 

Hab btw selber aktuell ein totes BIOS... War immer zu faul das zu fixen, hab wohl auch was beim Flashen verkackt. Wundert mich aber, war bei weitem nicht mein erster und auch nicht mein letzter Flash.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. September 2017)

Doch ebastler , das funktioniert exakt so, musste das machen als ein 290x Bios die 290 gebrickt hat (aber deshalb ist Dual-bios auch so verdammt gut)
Sobald der PC gestartet ist wird der Bioschip nichtmehr ausgelesen oder für überhaupt irgendetwas gebraucht.
Eine Ausnahme stellt das starten von z.B. GPU-Z dar, da das Tool das Bios der Karte ausließt.


----------



## DutchHaze (5. September 2017)

Habe immer gehört man soll den Schalter im laufenden Betrieb ja nicht umlegen xD

Gesendet von meinem Pixel XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. September 2017)

Völlig wurst das neue Bios muss doch erst gebootet werden macht eben im laufenden Betrieb keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. September 2017)

DutchHaze schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand mal eine Step-by-Step Anleitung geben um ein BIOS richtig auf meine 290x zu flashen? Habe damals eines von Powercolor zugeschickt bekommen wegen den Elpida Blackscreens. Habe aber wohl irgendetwas nicht beachtet und seitdem ist dieses BIOS tot und ich muss die Karte mit dem Quiet-BIOS laufen lassen[emoji28]. Lese hier andauernd was von Mod BIOS also kann doch irgendwo nicht so schwer sein
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel XL mit Tapatalk



Powercolor hat dir hoffentlich das richtige BIOS für deine Charge geschickt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. September 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ist im aktuellen Radeon Treiber eigentlich das  OSD enthalten oder ist das nur für Vega exclusiv?



Keiner den aktuellen Treiber drauf der mal kurz in den Einstellungen schauen kann?

Desweiteren wollte ich mal fragen ob noch jemand im Kopf hat wann der blöde Elpida Speicher an Performance durch Oc verliert meine damals was gelesen zu haben ist aber schon länger her finde dazu nur noch Mining Quatsch?


----------



## DutchHaze (5. September 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Powercolor hat dir hoffentlich das richtige BIOS für deine Charge geschickt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher. Die Datei kam mir von Anfang an schon komisch vor. Ich glaube sie war nichtmal im .rom Format. Das flash Tool hat sie aber ohne Probleme geschluckt und ist auch durchgelaufen. Nach dem reboot blieb der Bildschirm aber schwarz. Ich schaue mal eben ob ich die Datei noch habe, ist schon ein bisschen her..

Edit: Nein, die Datei nennt sich "F4509CBB.HJW" [emoji23] habe ja natürlich meine Seriennummer und alles angegeben also sollten sie eigentlich schon wissen was sie mir schicken, also würde ich jetzt von ausgehen oder?

Gesendet von meinem Pixel XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## vinacis_vivids (6. September 2017)

Hab grad gesehen, dass der Thread 1.Mio. clicks hat 
Thumps up für diese legendäre Karte, die in Zukunft noch weitere Optimierungen bekommen wird.


----------



## Rammler2 (6. September 2017)

Hatte damals auch mal eine R9 290x vapor x im crossfire mit 8gb. echt ne super karte und hat mir viele tolle skyrim momente beschert. optisch machte sie mit dem wuchtigen kühler auch echt was her. zur damaligen zeit waren amds top modelle auch noch mit der gtx 700er reihe ebenbürtig. sogar vom titan killer war die rede


----------



## ebastler (6. September 2017)

Inzwischen kratzt die 290X schon an der 980 

Waren echt Klasse Karten, bzw sind es bis heute!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. September 2017)

Jo sind echt schnell geworden und so lange hatte ich noch nie eine Graka [emoji16] ich brauche aber mal ein neues Spielzeug[emoji6] 
Da Vega nicht so dolle ist und auch gerade nicht günstig und eine 1080ti mir zu teuer ist, dann wird es wohl die Palit Gtx 1080 Jetstream [emoji106] nur der Preis muss noch unter 500€ fallen.....dann Schlafg ich zu [emoji111]

Ich wollte wohl gern auf ein Bios ein 390 Bios drauf flashen....hat jemand eventuell eine gute Anleitung und ein gutes 390 Bios von Sapphire 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. September 2017)

Finde die Vega 56 ganz interessant natürlich optimal eingestellt und nicht zu dem Preis ansonsten warum nicht mir würde die Performance reichen,


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. September 2017)

Von einer 290/390 auf 1070 Vega 56 ist der Sprung zu klein

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vinacis_vivids (6. September 2017)

Vega56 ist auf dem Level der 1080.


----------



## Octobit (6. September 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Keiner den aktuellen Treiber drauf der mal kurz in den Einstellungen schauen kann?



Wo soll das denn sein? Ich hab nix gefunden :/


Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. September 2017)

Ich habe keine Ahnung war aber in einem Video zu Vega zu sehen und soll wohl über den Treiber gelöst sein, naja vielleicht kommt es ja noch und hoffentlich für alle Generationen.


----------



## LDNV (12. September 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> Vega56 ist auf dem Level der 1080.


Ähm...
Ich mag ja AMD, und kann mir durchaus vorstellen das wenn die Karten das auf die Straße bringen was sie Rohrleitungstechnisch können, das dann auch stimmt. (Analogie von 290 zum Release bis heute - denke wird bei vega nicht anders sein so wie es aktuell aussieht) aber jetzt gerade kann davon wohl nicht flächendeckend die Rede sein das die 56 auf 1080 Niveau liegt... 

Gesendet von meinem S7 edge mit Tapatalk


----------



## Performer81 (12. September 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> Vega56 ist auf dem Level der 1080.



Der Kerl ist nonstop am trollen.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (12. September 2017)

RX56 hat mehr raw power als GTX1080, logisch dass der technische top dog dem pascal überlegen ist. Sieht man bloß bei alter und mies optimierter Software nicht.


----------



## LDNV (12. September 2017)

Ist aber nun mal letztlich das was zählt. 
Wenn ich vorhabe eine Karte für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre zu kaufen, würde ich auch überlegen (wenn ich die 1080 nicht hätte, und davor keine 980 TI gehabt hätte - wechsel nur da es sich sehr günstig angeboten hat) mir eine Vega zu holen. Dann aber die große die vermutlich irgendwann leicht über TI Performance schwadronieren wird.

Weil, wie erwähnt, sehe ich das ähnlich wie mit der 290x zu Release bis heute und erwarte ähnliches bei Vega aufgrund der aktuellen Situation und den Daten der Karte. 
Da ich aber weiß das ich jetzt @ 1440p schon teilweise an der Grenze mit der 1080 fahre '(und ja, ich meine nicht mit alle Regler pausenlos rechts, kann diese schon bedienen  )  ist es mir leider leider völlig egal was Vega 56 in 2 Jahren macht oder etwas schneller als eine 1080 ist bis dahin, da ich für mein Hauptsys , in spätestens 2 Jahren, eh eine Karte brauche die weit mehr Performance hat um 1440p @ 60 fps samt ansehnlicher - nicht max details - zu befeuern. 

Fürs zweit Sys wo gerade eine GTX 970 nebst FX 8350 drin steckt und an nem FHD Monitor hängt, wäre Vega 56 als langfristige Karte (3-4 Jahre) aber eine gute Überlegung inkl dem Bonus von UV inkl OC.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. September 2017)

Und das ist eben blöd wenn man die Überlegenheit nicht sieht,  denn wenn ich nur 55 statt flüssigen 60 Fps habe, ist mir egal ob die von nem TopDog oder einem HotDog stammen. 

Erwartete Leistungssteigerungen in der Zukunft sind hingegen ein (spekulatives) Kaufargument, dass in Kaufberatungen auch seine Beachtung finden sollte.



Habt ihr eigentlich schon irgendwann Probleme mit den 4GB Vram gehabt? 

Ich bin aktuell auf ein 680/2G SLI Gespann gegangen und habe mit niedriegen Texturen nirgends Probleme,  in TheCrew ist sogar die volle Packung möglich.   (Auflösung idR 1620x3840 @ DSR)


----------



## LDNV (12. September 2017)

Kann da nur von meiner alten GTX 780 sprechen die ich als übergangskarte nutzen musste. 
Hatte keine großen Probleme in Games wie BF1 und Konsorten. 

Selbst PubG war kein großes Problem. 
Da mussten die Texturen halt auf Mittel runter da es sonst Probleme gab. 
Aber sonst... 

Viele haben auch da noch nicht ganz verstanden das verbrauchter VRam bei einer Karte mit viel VRam, nicht gleich absolut nötiger VRam ist damit es fluffig läuft... 
Trotzdem sollte man mehr VRam natürlich mit nehmen wenn es möglich ist. 
Und gerade deswegen sollte man auch froh sein das Vega durchgängig 8GB hat, wenn man vorhat die Karte wirklich länger als 1-2 Jahre zu nutzen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. September 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon irgendwann Probleme mit den 4GB Vram gehabt?


Kommt auf die Nutzung an: in Spielen funktioniert es mit angepassten Settings in 99% der Fälle, in beruflich genutzten Programmen kommt dies öfter vor.
Wobei hier zu erwähnen ist, dass es mit dem _Ur-Saurier der Hypergrafixcardz_ noch schlimmer aussieht.
Hier greift der Langzeitsupport bzgl. der Treiber, aber solche Dinge nimmt man meistens nur im Direktvergleich war.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vinacis_vivids (13. September 2017)

Vega wird mindestens so gut reifen wie die r9 290, wenn nicht, sogar noch besser. Vega wird auch nach Jahren benutzt werden während GTX1070/1080 schon lange von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind. Ist halt so beim guten Wein.


----------



## DARPA (13. September 2017)

Ich sauf den Wein lieber, anstatt ihn mir im Regal anzusehen 

Achja, schön mal wieder in diesem Thread zu posten. Hawaii war schon grosse Liebe und einer der geilsten Karten, die ich je hatte. Aber irgendwie auch anfällig. In der ganzen Zeit hab ich ingesamt 6 Stück gehabt (ok, zum Schluss CF ^^).


----------



## ebastler (13. September 2017)

Ich hab von Anfang an nur eine einzige Hawaii oO
Referenzkarte zweiter Hand gekauft, direkt gemorpheust und inzwischen hab ich einen Kryographics Hawaii draufgeschnallt (danke Pseudoephedrin für das sexy Stück vernickeltes Kupfer!).

Die läuft und läuft und läuft, 1100/1400 aktuell, sobald Winter ist wieder 1150/1500.

Hatte da scheinbar echt Glück, Pseudoephedrin hat ja auch etliche Karten durch die der Reihe nach eingegangen sind!


----------



## LDNV (13. September 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> Vega wird mindestens so gut reifen wie die r9 290, wenn nicht, sogar noch besser. Vega wird auch nach Jahren benutzt werden während GTX1070/1080 schon lange von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind. Ist halt so beim guten Wein.



Das ist immer so ein Fangirl geblubber  

@ebastler 
ja da ist was dran. 

Hatte auch viel Pech obwohl ich von der Karte bis heute beeindruckt bin. 
Eine 290x 8GB kam direkt defekt an nach dem kauf. 
Eine 290 die ich mir gebraucht besorgt hatte verreckte nach ein paar Monaten auch ohne irgendwelche offensichtlichen Gründe.
Die 390 Sapphire hat ihren Dienst dann aber bis zu letzt verrichtet.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. September 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich sauf den Wein lieber, anstatt ihn mir im Regal anzusehen
> 
> Achja, schön mal wieder in diesem Thread zu posten. Hawaii war schon grosse Liebe und einer der geilsten Karten, die ich je hatte. Aber irgendwie auch anfällig. In der ganzen Zeit hab ich ingesamt 6 Stück gehabt (ok, zum Schluss CF ^^).


Ich hab noch immer die erste 290[emoji16] sie rennt und rennt[emoji16] sie hört gsr nicht mehr auf[emoji6] aber zu Weihnachten zwitsche ich wohl auf eine 1080.....ausser die Vega 56 bekommt einen Wundertreiber[emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xaskor (15. September 2017)

Wundertreiber.
#believe


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. September 2017)

Meine erste läuft auch noch ohne Probleme mal sehen wie lang, das Upgrade auf 1080 / Vega 56 lohnt sich in meinen Augen kaum, auf FullHD reicht die Leistung der 290x/390x immer noch gut aus und für WQHD auf vollen Details reicht der Aufpreis zu 1080 und Co. nicht. Ich warte auf die nächsten Generationen und hoffe das ich dann da doppelte Leistung zu gleicher oder weniger Leistungsaufnahme kriege im Würfel heizt die 290x doch ganz schön  .


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. September 2017)

Blöde Frage hat Hawaii also 290x Problem mit zwei Bildschirmen mit verschiedenen Herzzahlen, habe zu meinem 120 Hz Monitor einen 60 Hz Monitor (Fernseher) gesteckt und gefühlt wird der 120 Hz auch auf 60 Hz geschaltet auch wenn weiterhin 120 Hz angezeigt werden unter Windows. In Bf4 werden auch 120 Hz angezeigt es sind aber definitiv keine, wenn ich nun auf 60 und wieder zurück schalte ist es minimal besser allerdings bekomme ich meine vollen 120 Hz erst wieder wenn ich den zweiten Monitor wieder trenne und neustarte. Kennt jemand das Problem und hat ne Lösung dafür?


----------



## EyRaptor (19. September 2017)

Das einzige Problem mit Monitoren mit unterschiedlicher Bildwiederholrate bei meiner Hawaii 
war das nicht heruntertakten des Vram´s im Idle.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. September 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab von Anfang an nur eine einzige Hawaii oO
> Referenzkarte zweiter Hand gekauft, direkt gemorpheust und inzwischen hab ich einen Kryographics Hawaii draufgeschnallt (danke Pseudoephedrin für das sexy Stück vernickeltes Kupfer!).


Den Kryographics hätte ich gern weiter genutzt, aber bei der letzten RMA wurde aus der R9 290 TriX eine R9 290X TriX New Edition. Da passt dieses Meisterwerk leider nicht mehr. 



ebastler schrieb:


> Hatte da scheinbar echt Glück, Pseudoephedrin hat ja auch etliche Karten durch die der Reihe nach eingegangen sind!


#flashback

Das war eine ärgerliche Zeit, zumal meine aktuelle Karte auch öfters einen Blackscreen liefert. Aber das gehört wohl zu Hawaii wie das Billigimage zu Hyundai. 
Da ich meinen PC aber zu 98% nur noch für berufliche Zwecke nutze, fallen die Blackscreens nicht mehr ins Gewicht.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Oktober 2017)

Mal ne blöde Frage wollte gerade mein Bios von der 290x editieren weils mir langsam aufn Sack geht das der Wattman sich immer wieder resetet finde allerdings beim Hawaii Editor keine .exe um das Programm zu starten?


----------



## ebastler (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich kenne keinen Hawaii Editor, aber der Hawaiibiosreader funktioniert einwandfrei und da gibt es eine exe zum Download

Falls du den meinst, scroll im github etwas nach unten - direkt unter dem Screenshot findest du einen Downloadlink.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Oktober 2017)

Ahja danke hab vorher falsch geklickt.


----------



## Jimiblu (15. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es mittlerweile eine Möglichkeit Wattman mit ner R9 390 Nitro zu nutzen (z. B. Undervolting), ohne dass es in Abstürzen endet? 
Habe es letzte mal vor 3 Monaten versucht, hat leider nicht geklappt. 
Falls ja: Fantastisch!
Falls nein: das Ding wird so bald wie möglich verkauft.


----------



## RtZk (15. Oktober 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile eine Möglichkeit Wattman mit ner R9 390 Nitro zu nutzen (z. B. Undervolting), ohne dass es in Abstürzen endet?
> Habe es letzte mal vor 3 Monaten versucht, hat leider nicht geklappt.
> Falls ja: Fantastisch!
> Falls nein: das Ding wird so bald wie möglich verkauft.



Wieso versuchst du es nicht einfach statt hier womöglich Stunden auf die Antwort zu warten?


----------



## Jimiblu (15. Oktober 2017)

Weil es mich nervt jedes Mal die ganze Prozedur durchzuziehen mit DDU, Clean Install, Afterburner runter, testen, Bluescreen, sich ärgern, alten Treiber wieder rauf. Kann ja sein dass sich was getan hat, deshalb frage ich ja nach Erfahrungen. Ich bin halt bald soweit, dass ich neue Spiele nicht mehr starten kann weil der Treiber zu alt ist. Jetzt ist aber mit dem neuen Treiber leider nix an den Lüftern einstellbar (also zu laut), daher muss ich undervolten.  Aber das klappt ja anscheinend auch nicht...

Ah und ich habe genau 1 Minute gewartet :p


----------



## ebastler (15. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir geht jedenfalls der Afterburner mit dem neusten Treiber wieder komplett - Takt, Spannung, alles kann ich im AB einstellen.

Hab unlängst Mal 1200/1600 durch ein paar Benches geschickt, für mehr Spannung bräuchte ich aber Sapphire Trixx. 1250/1700 wäre nett und läuft bei meiner mit ~1,25V - 1,30V.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Oktober 2017)

@Ebastler

Gerne per PN


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Oktober 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bei mir geht jedenfalls der Afterburner mit dem neusten Treiber wieder komplett - Takt, Spannung, alles kann ich im AB einstellen.
> 
> Hab unlängst Mal 1200/1600 durch ein paar Benches geschickt, für mehr Spannung bräuchte ich aber Sapphire Trixx. 1250/1700 wäre nett und läuft bei meiner mit ~1,25V - 1,30V.



... Ich glaube ich habe mit meiner Hardware nie wirklich Glück.
Ich habe Trixx mit + 165 mv gebraucht um meine Karte auf 1200 Mhz zu bringen.
Aber auch schön wenn man sieht was man mit einer guten Karte hätte erreichen können ;D.

Naja, jetzt ist meine Karte in Rente und erholt sich von den Strapazen.


----------



## ebastler (15. Oktober 2017)

Bei +100 rennt meine auf 1200, +200 dann 1250.

Die effektiv anliegende Spannung steigt fast gar nicht weil die blöden Wandler auf der Platine es nicht mehr schaffen. Referenz halt.

Hab die Karte als der Neupreis noch >500€ war um 250€ zweiter Hand gekauft, keine 2 Monate alt - und einen überdurchschnittlichen Chip erwischt


----------



## Jimiblu (16. Oktober 2017)

Kleine Rückmeldung: ES GEHHHHHHT!!! 

Also zumindest per Afterburner mit der neuesten Beta und dem neuesten Treiber! 

  

Spannung und Lüfterkurve ohne instant Freeze, ich glaubs ja nicht.


----------



## bath92 (16. Oktober 2017)

Hört sich doch gut an, dann könnte ich den Treiber auch endlich mal updaten. 

Bin noch mit 16.11.5 unterwegs.


----------



## Jimiblu (17. Oktober 2017)

Versuchs Mal


----------



## bath92 (28. Oktober 2017)

Für Wolfstein II wollte ich heute mal den aktuellsten Treiber installieren, also alten Treiber (16.11.5) deinstalliert (DDU, abgesicherter Modus). Anschließend noch Afterburner (4.3.0) und RTSS deinstalliert und Datenträger bereinigt, um alle Treiber/Software-Leichen los zu bekommen.

Neusten Treiber (17.10.3) geladen und versucht zu installieren. Installation aufgrund eines Black Screens während Installation nicht möglich. Also den 17.10.2 ausprobiert, diesen konnte ich (beim dritten Versuch) vollständig installieren. Anschließend festgestellt, dass immer noch keine vernünftige Lüftersteuerung über die AMD-Settings möglich ist, also brauch ich zwangsweise wieder den MSI-Afterburner. Also die neuste Beta (4.4.0) geladen und installiert, beim ersten Start des AB dann die Ernüchterung: PC hängt wieder mit Black Screen (Freeze).

Bin etwas ratlos, da ich dieses Problem jetzt seit einem Jahr bei allen Treibern ab 16.11.5 (28.11.2016). Dieser ist übrigens der letzte ohne ReLive, was ich aber grundsätzlich nicht mitinstalliere.

Wollte mal wissen ob jemand ähnliche Probleme hat bzw. ob es dafür eine Lösung gibt?

Hardware in der Signatur ist aktuell und ich nutze Windows 10 Education N (64-Bit) (ohne das aktuellste Feature-Update).


----------



## gridderGER (29. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es  für die R9 290 und R9 390 noch ein paar gratis Bilder pro Sekunde dazu durch den Neusten  Grafiktreiber?
Ich verwende noch die stabile 17.7.2 er  - Version fuer mein Windows 7 64 bit -  System !


----------



## Nikmido (18. November 2017)

Kann mir eventuell jemand gute Wattman Einstellungen zum Undervolten einer 290 geben? Ich werd aus dem Programm nicht schlau, evtl ist es auch einfach nur buggy...

Auf dem Bild sind die Werkseinstellungen für die Karte zu sehen und da gibt es schon mal einiges, das mich verwirrt:

Frage 1: Warum hat State 1 ne höhere Spannung als State 2-4? Sollte die Spannung nicht normalerweise so eingestellt sein, dass State 1 mit der niedrigsten Spannung beginnt und dann aufsteigend immer mehr Spannung anliegt bis zum Höchststand bei State 7?

Frage 2: Ich habe schon mit den verschiedensten Spannungseinstellungen herumgespielt aber am Endergebnis ändert sich nichts. Ich nutze Furmark zum Testen und ich kann bei den States 5-7 mit der Spannung so weit runtergehen, wie ich will, das Endergebnis bleibt immer gleich. Warum? 

Frage 3: Das "lustigste" ist: State 1 muss ich unverändert bei 1231mV lassen, sonst geht gar nichts mehr. Wenn ich höher gehe (>1232mV), stürzt der PC instant ab ohne überhaupt Furmark gestartet zu haben. Wenn ich niedriger gehe (<1230mV) verweigert die GPU jeglichen Dienst und verharrt beim Minimaltakt von 300 Mhz, selbst in Stresssituationen (Furmark, Spiele). Kann mir jemand erklären was das soll? Möglicherweise ein Bug oder verstehe ich hier etwas grundlegend falsch?

Laut meinem gefährlichen Halbwissen dürfte State 1 so gut wie gar keine Spannung brauchen, da dieses Setting doch nur im Idle anliegt oder nicht? Ich bitte um Aufklärung, denn momentan bin ich komplett verwirrt


----------



## gridderGER (1. Dezember 2017)

Nikmido schrieb:


> Kann mir eventuell jemand gute Wattman Einstellungen zum Undervolten einer 290 geben? Ich werd aus dem Programm nicht schlau, evtl ist es auch einfach nur buggy...
> 
> Auf dem Bild sind die Werkseinstellungen für die Karte zu sehen und da gibt es schon mal einiges, das mich verwirrt:
> 
> ...



Guten morgen! Da scheint bei dir dein Grafik - Bios dir einen gewaltigen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen!
Das ist aber bei meiner R9 290 von Powercolor genauso! Wegen dem Ersten Powerstate! - Das ist normal!
Alle R9 290 + R9 290x + R9 390X haben eine relativ hohe Leistungsaufnahme im Leerlauf! Standardmäßig um die 0.95 Volt fuer den GPU -Takt und 1.000 Volt fuer RAM - Takt ! Diese Problematik ist aber relativ! - Dank der AMD - Community kann fast jede R9 mit Hawaii- Chip durchgaengig sparsamer gemacht werden ! Mehr dazu spater !


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Dezember 2017)

Ja da hätte ich auch interesse dran, hab ne 290 in meinem 2. Rechner sitzen


----------



## bath92 (13. Dezember 2017)

Schon jemand den neuen Treiber (Adrenalin Edition 17.12.1) mit einer 290(X) getestet?


----------



## Sixe44 (13. Dezember 2017)

bath92 schrieb:


> Schon jemand den neuen Treiber (Adrenalin Edition 17.12.1) mit einer 290(X) getestet?



Jo, funktioniert soweit einwandfrei


----------



## NISSON (28. Februar 2018)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich habe derzeit ein Problem mit meinem Rechner, bzw ich vermute es ist die Graka. Um mir etwas Gewissheit zu verschaffen  und einige andere Meinungen zu hören, versuche ich es mal hier.
Also erst mal die Daten des PCs:
i5 4670k
MSI R9290x Lightning
Gigabyte UD3H Mainboard
16GB CL9 DDR3 1600 Arbeitsspeicher Viper
2 HDD Xavier Black Wester Digital
600 Watt Bequiet
1 SSD 256GB Adata
sollte ich was vergessen haben, oder braucht ihr noch nähere Infos, bitte melden.
Sooo,..nun zum eigentlich Problem:
Die Lüfter, speziell der mittlere kleine Lüfter, drehen selbst bei geringer Auslastung hoch bis ins Maximum und meine Lüfterdrehzahlkurve im MSI-Afterburner wird dabei einfach übergangen, ebenso wie die MSI VGA Fancontrolleinstellungen. Mit geringer Auslastung meine ich beispielsweise, ein Standartgefecht in World of Tanks oder in Warframe, selbst bei Inaktivität. Die Drehzahl regelt sich unaufhörlich immer höher, bis die maximal Drehzahl erreicht ist. Letztlich endet das mit einem Standbild oder aber es erscheinen vorher ein oder mehrere Bänder quer über den Bildschrim, bestehend aus dreieckigen Artefakten (besonders deutlich in GTA online zu beobachten, ja die Anwendung ist weitaus leistungshunriger). Ich beobachte schon seit Besitz der Karte recht hohe Temperaturen, selbst im Ruhezustand (Desktopbetrieb) von über 40°C. Unter Last steigt diese auch gerne mal auf 90°C und das recht fix innerhalb von 4 Minuten.
Da dieses Problem tritt natürlich wieder passend, 3 Monate nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung auf und da derzeit alle verfügbaren vergleichbaren aktuellen Grakas so schön günstig sind kommt mir das natürlich absolut gelegen...nicht. 
Ist das Problem eindeutig der Karte zuzuschreiben?
An dieser Stelle würde mich beiläufig eure Erfahrung mit dem MSI Support interessieren. Ich hab  bislang keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht und es wäre die letzte Möglichkeit bei so einer hochpreisigen Karte auf Kulanzleistung zu hoffen.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. Februar 2018)

Dass die Lüftereinstellungen keinen Effekt haben sollte eigentlich nicht sein.
Leider kann ich da nicht wirklich was dazu sagen.

Zum Thema hohe Temperaturen:
Hast du die Karte von Staub gesäubert und die Wärmeleitpaste auch mal getauscht (Wärmeleitpaste altert)?
Die Lightning hat ja eigentlich einen sehr guten Kühler.


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2018)

Ich klinke mich hier mal aus, hab meine 290X einem guten Freund geschenkt...
Schade, waren coole Jahre mit dem Kärtchen. Zwischen Morpheus und Kryographics Hawaii, 5 verschiedenen BIOS, teils von anderen, teils von mir gemodded hat die viel mitgemacht und lief immer wirklich gut. Ich hoffe mein Kumpel behandelt sie gut, Voraussetzung fürs Geschenk war, dass ich sie wieder kriege wenn er was Neues kauft.

EDIT: Das Abo lass ich hier, helfe gerne noch falls ich jemandem helfen kann. Aber News von meiner Seite wird es keine mehr geben.


----------



## NISSON (28. Februar 2018)

Es ist so, dass die Lüfterdrehzahlkurve bis zu einer bestimmten Auslastung eingehalten wird, dann jedoch übergangen wird. Es kommt auch vor dass das Drehzahlverhalten erst hoch schnellt und im nächsten Moment wieder stark absinkt, jedoch insgesamt mit einer steigenden Tendenz.
Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich noch nie gewechselt, da sonst meine Garantie erloschen wäre, bzw sie ist erst seit 3 Monaten abgelaufen. Staub als Ursache würde ich ausschließen, da mein Gehäuse die eingesaugte Luft filtert und die Karte zudem einen "Reiningungs-Modus" hat. die Lüfter drehen dann kurzweilig in die entgegengesetzte Richtung um die Kühlrippen von Staub zu befreien, wie auch schon bei der 7970 Lightning die ich davor hatte.


----------



## bath92 (5. März 2018)

NISSON schrieb:


> Es ist so, dass die Lüfterdrehzahlkurve bis zu einer bestimmten Auslastung eingehalten wird, dann jedoch übergangen wird. Es kommt auch vor dass das Drehzahlverhalten erst hoch schnellt und im nächsten Moment wieder stark absinkt, jedoch insgesamt mit einer steigenden Tendenz.
> Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich noch nie gewechselt, da sonst meine Garantie erloschen wäre, bzw sie ist erst seit 3 Monaten abgelaufen. Staub als Ursache würde ich ausschließen, da mein Gehäuse die eingesaugte Luft filtert und die Karte zudem einen "Reiningungs-Modus" hat. die Lüfter drehen dann kurzweilig in die entgegengesetzte Richtung um die Kühlrippen von Staub zu befreien, wie auch schon bei der 7970 Lightning die ich davor hatte.



Hast du in letzter Zeit evtl. einen neuen Treiber installiert?


----------



## hellm (5. März 2018)

NISSON schrieb:


> Es ist so, dass die Lüfterdrehzahlkurve bis zu einer bestimmten Auslastung eingehalten wird, dann jedoch übergangen wird. Es kommt auch vor dass das Drehzahlverhalten erst hoch schnellt und im nächsten Moment wieder stark absinkt, jedoch insgesamt mit einer steigenden Tendenz.
> Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich noch nie gewechselt, da sonst meine Garantie erloschen wäre, bzw sie ist erst seit 3 Monaten abgelaufen. Staub als Ursache würde ich ausschließen, da mein Gehäuse die eingesaugte Luft filtert und die Karte zudem einen "Reiningungs-Modus" hat. die Lüfter drehen dann kurzweilig in die entgegengesetzte Richtung um die Kühlrippen von Staub zu befreien, wie auch schon bei der 7970 Lightning die ich davor hatte.


Es gibt 2 verschiedene Modis für den Lüfter, "Standard Fan Control" und "Fuzzy Logic", bei letzterem übernimmt der Treiber die PWM-Steuerung.
Versuch mal dieses Tool zu nutzen, sollte sich unter "Fan control type" finden lassen.
Wenn du damit nicht zum Ziel kommst seh ich mir das BIOS mal an, bin mit Hawaii halt nicht so fit..


----------

